# [Official] RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 Owners Club & 4GHz+ Club



## FlanK3r

__
https://flic.kr/p/RaJAFM


Board ready,waiting for 1800X


----------



## dir_d

Got the 1800x pre-ordered, still looking for mATX mobo that supports 3200 RAM with decent phases.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Also preordered 1800x


----------



## RyzenChrist

Only 1800X? I feel discrinated against


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RaJAFM
> 
> 
> Board ready,waiting for 1800X


how did you get the board this early?


----------



## JunkaDK

Asus Crosshair VI Hero at home just waiting for the pre-ordered 1800X and Corsair Dominator 4 x 8GB Limited Chrome edition







COME TO DADDY


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Added 1700X and 1700.


----------



## Ultracarpet

What memory do you guys recommend? I'm looking at 16gb (2x8gb) gskill trident z 3200mhz cas 16 for $160 CAD... yay or nay?


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> What memory do you guys recommend? I'm looking at 16gb (2x8gb) gskill trident z 3200mhz cas 16 for $160 CAD... yay or nay?


Trident Z 3200mhz will work great!


----------



## finalheaven

Preordered 1800x, Asus Crossfire Hero, and G-SKILL Trident Z DDR4-3200 (CL 14).

Anyone know if Amazon will be shipping on March 2 or shipping it early enough so that it'll be delivered by March 2? And on a side note, I am assuming like Newegg, Amazon will ship first to those who got their orders in first? I'm hoping my pre-ordered motherboard and cpu comes before the weekend so that I can enjoy it during the weekend.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Anyone get an early 1800x? What voltages are you seeing stock? I am hitting 1.5V when it boosts to 4Ghz. Verified with a meter. On hero board. This is a scary high voltage. But, thermals seem fine.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Anyone get an early 1800x? What voltages are you seeing stock? I am hitting 1.5V when it boosts to 4Ghz. Verified with a meter. On hero board. This is a scary high voltage. But, thermals seem fine.


Wait. You have an 1800x in your system running at the moment?


----------



## kd5151

this is one sweeeeeeet stock cooler!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Wait. You have an 1800x in your system running at the moment?


I have access to one. That is about all I can say right now.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I have access to one. That is about all I can say right now.


Mmmmm. While from what i can recall from AMD chips 1.5 is about the highest voltage you would set it at for overclocking, but it wasn't considered dangerous.

I think 1.5 to AMD is like 1.35 or 1.4 to Intel. Whereas safety is concerned anyways.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Mmmmm. While from what i can recall from AMD chips 1.5 is about the highest voltage you would set it at for overclocking, but it wasn't considered dangerous.
> 
> I think 1.5 to AMD is like 1.35 or 1.4 to Intel. Whereas safety is concerned anyways.


I know the voltage in the past was higher, but the node was far larger. Hense my concern.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I know the voltage in the past was higher, but the node was far larger. Hense my concern.


Mmmmm the node was larger, yes. However GloFo is different than intels. I wish i could provide more insight into if it is normal, or not. The best i can point out is the 945 BE, and Bulldozer were 45nm, and 32nm respectively and i think they still both were safe at 1.5v.


----------



## Sand3853

Preordered the 1700x and MSI Gaming Carbon, also have 16gb GSKill Trident Z 3200 CL16.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I can say this much based of the few tests done so far, wait for reviews.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I can say this much based of the few tests done so far, wait for reviews.


Perhaps you can clarify with this much. Is what you are seeing in-line with our expectations(What we've been seeing.), or is it different? Not i'm asking different, not better, or worse.

Is it, you should wait for reviews









Or is it, you should wait for reviews


----------



## miklkit

With FX the official voltage red line is 1.55 volts, but the operating principle is: If you can cool it you can clock it. Are cpu temperatures staying under 60C?


----------



## Prophet4NO1




----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> With FX the official voltage red line is 1.55 volts, but the operating principle is: If you can cool it you can clock it. Are cpu temperatures staying under 60C?


Under 60, water.


----------



## miklkit

It's not my place to say but methinks that as long as the temps stay under 60C it should be ok. With FX the motherboards always overvolt so unless one gets a bad cpu one can run the same clocks with lower voltages stable after some tinkering.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Under 60, water.


Below 60 on water for 1.5v on 16 threads? I'd feel like I have to see that to believe it based off my experience with my 5820k


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Below 60 on water for 1.5v on 16 threads? I'd feel like I have to see that to believe it based off my experience with my 5820k


You will have to wait for more details.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Below 60 on water for 1.5v on 16 threads? I'd feel like I have to see that to believe it based off my experience with my 5820k


AMD CPU's are different than Intel. I see you've only been around since Bulldozer, and likely haven't owned an AMD CPU. So i will elaborate.

60C on AMD = 100C on Intel.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> You will have to wait for more details.


Oh I will . Would make my 5820k at 1.5v look like a space heater in comparison though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> AMD CPU's are different than Intel. I see you've only been around since Bulldozer, and likely haven't owned an AMD CPU. So i will elaborate.
> 
> 60C on AMD = 100C on Intel.


New to AMD cpu's, yes. If I had an amd cpu it was back when I knew 0 about pc hardware.

OT but in response to my time here, Ironically I found OCN back in 2011, joined in 2013, and didnt make my first post untill the Titan X Maxwell launch days. Former lurker I guess


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Oh I will . Would make my 5820k at 1.5v look like a space heater in comparison though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to AMD cpu's, yes. If I had an amd cpu it was back when I knew 0 about pc hardware.
> 
> OT but in response to my time here, Ironically I found OCN back in 2011, joined in 2013, and didnt make my first post untill the Titan X Maxwell launch days. Former lurker I guess


No problem









The specs on AMD cpus put the TJ MAX, or whatever it is at 60C.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Subba dub dubbed


----------



## SuperZan

Woo-hoo! Looking forward to seeing how everybody goes.







Can't wait to fire mine up come next weekend.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Woo-hoo! Looking forward to seeing how everybody goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to fire mine up come next weekend.


I ordered from Amazon but for some reason very worried that Amazon sold way too many and my order will be backordered...









And will retailers be shipping on Thursday or earlier to ensure Thursday delivery? My entire weekend will be ruined if I don't get both the CPU and Motherboard by Friday.. watch I get one or the other....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Count me in for a 1800x.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I ordered from Amazon but for some reason very worried that Amazon sold way too many and my order will be backordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will retailers be shipping on Thursday or earlier to ensure Thursday delivery? My entire weekend will be ruined if I don't get both the CPU and Motherboard by Friday.. watch I get one or the other....


This is the reason i cancelled my amazon order, and ordered from newegg. Shipping was more expensive, but i knew for sure they had stock for my motherboard on the 2nd otherwise it would not have been listed that way.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> This is the reason i cancelled my amazon order, and ordered from newegg. Shipping was more expensive, but i knew for sure they had stock for my motherboard on the 2nd otherwise it would not have been listed that way.


Yea, but Amazon and their 5% discount for me + one-day delivery was so enticing... I also ordered almost as soon as it was posted... Still, unlike newegg that is accurate with their stock, I've seen Amazon mess up often. I'll be praying..


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, but Amazon and their 5% discount for me + one-day delivery was so enticing... I also ordered almost as soon as it was posted... Still, unlike newegg that is accurate with their stock, I've seen Amazon mess up often. I'll be praying..


I wasn't willing to let $50 bucks, or amazon get in the way of my weekend


----------



## myerz635

Looking forward to these chips and what you guys get out of them









If I didn't just get this 6600k this summer, I'd definitely be grabbing one


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I wasn't willing to let $50 bucks, or amazon get in the way of my weekend


bah... hindsight is a b*tch...

I went all out grabbing the 1800x and the Asus Crosshair Hero though, so I'll have to be patient knowing at least I saved money on something. My ram and Noctua D15S is already here though. Wanted to order a Samsung 960 evo 500gb too, but they're sold out everywhere.


----------



## bluej511

Well count me in, surprised there isn't more 1700x pre-orders on here but thats what i get for living in Europe (higher prices ftw). I did score a 1700x for about 20€ cheaper then MSRP on amazon.fr, not sure if it was a mistake or what but as soon as i saw it at 430€ compared to 450€ i pre-ordered right away. The next day, price was back up to 450€ so who knows.

Now just waiting for my online retailer to list the msi titanum so i can order it and hope that the corsair 2x8gb 3200mhz is supported on release day.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> bah... hindsight is a b*tch...
> 
> I went all out grabbing the 1800x and the Asus Crosshair Hero though, so I'll have to be patient knowing at least I saved money on something. My ram and Noctua D15S is already here though. Wanted to order a Samsung 960 evo 500gb too, but they're sold out everywhere.


Yep, you can't cancel if you want that 1800X lol. The 1700X's are plentiful, and i was able to cancel, and then re-order on newegg.


----------



## FreeElectron

I can't find any reviews....


----------



## nesham

Preordered 1800x, hero board and 16GB corsair vengeance lpx ddr4 ram four days ago. Expected arrival in 7 to 10 days

Sent fra min SM-G928F via Tapatalk


----------



## CJRhoades

Ordered everything for my build yesterday. Parts list in my sig rig. Only thing I'm worried about is how long the Kraken AM4 bracket will take to arrive as NZXT says they won't be shipping until March 15. I wish the 1700X came with a cooler.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I can't find any reviews....


Few days away bud


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I can't find any reviews....


Because NDA is not lifted yet


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Ordered everything for my build yesterday. Parts list in my sig rig. Only thing I'm worried about is how long the Kraken AM4 bracket will take to arrive as NZXT says they won't be shipping until March 15. I wish the 1700X came with a cooler.


No clue why they're waiting that long. I sent ekwb an email few days ago and they told me they already shipped out the bracket and backplate. Hopefully it arrives before all my parts do though.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> No clue why they're waiting that long. I sent ekwb an email few days ago and they told me they already shipped out the bracket and backplate. Hopefully it arrives before all my parts do though.


Yea, it's pretty disappointing. The only response I've gotten from them since my request was an automated message saying they're experiencing high ticket volume and that they'd get to me when they could.


----------



## fragamemnon

I want to sub to this thread in advance.


----------



## Nickyvida

Can i sub in advance?


----------



## SuperZan

I believe most of us have done so.


----------



## haha216

Preordered 1800x


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Can i sub in advance?


Singapore......English?


----------



## ChronoBodi

preordered 1700x, can't see point of 1800x as i figured i might as well OC it to 1800x mhz anyway.

_*"YOUR RESERVATION RECEIVED: 7:42 PM on Feb 25 2017 YOUR RESERVATION CONFIRMED: 7:45 PM on Feb 25 2017

Your pre-order reservation has been accepted and will be ready for pickup at 1:00 p.m. on 03/02/2017.

We're confirming that the items you reserved are secured for you and will be held until store closing on 03/05/2017."*_

Now i need a mobo, highly dependent on my microcenter stock, either:
ASRock X370 Pro Gaming Fatal1ty
Asus Crosshair Hero VI X370
Gigabyte GA-AX370 Gaming K5

thing is, no idea which mobo will be in stock by the time i pick it up this Saturday, as there's only 8 mobos available with 4 of them being more in stock than the other 4, deemed "limited" by Microcenter this Thursday.



Last time i had AMD CPU was Phenom 1090t before i turned to dark side of intel with 3930k back in 2011.

Still, I'm keeping both x99 5960x and X370 1700x. lol.

And oh yea, i forget that AMD hates 60C. hoping a Hyper 212 Evo will do fine. do they have AM4 adapters for 212 evo?


----------



## EDK-TheONE




----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RaJAFM
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board ready,waiting for 1800X


Any chance of measurements?

From centre of CPU socket to:-

i) 1st dimm slot outer edge.
ii) both VRM HS plus height.

Cheers







, would be appreciated as considering this board for possible purchase







.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> ryzen 1700x is here: D:


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Singapore......English?


What do you mean by english?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> ryzen 1700x is here: D:


Wait whut is that a press kit or retail set? How are they selling before NDA is lifted?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> What do you mean by english?


Did not expect to see english text with a Singapore address.

Upon further investigation it appears that that is a common language there.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Did not expect to see english text with a Singapore address.
> 
> Upon further investigation it appears that that is a common language there.


As it should be in most parts of the world since the age of industralization.

No offense.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> As it should be most parts of the world since the age of industralization.
> 
> No offense.


I was not attempting to be disrespectful, just not very informed about Singapore. You learn something new every day


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I was not attempting to be disrespectful, just not very informed about Singapore. You learn something new every day


Ah.

My bad then.

Cheers.


----------



## n00byn4t3r

I am ever so close to joining









Still mulling over motherboard and CPU cooler choice. Thinking of going with an Asus x370 Prime with either a Noctua or BeQuiet! cooler.


----------



## the.hollow

Can count me in, 1700x and MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon pre ordered for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00byn4t3r*
> 
> I am ever so close to joining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still mulling over motherboard and CPU cooler choice. Thinking of going with an Asus x370 Prime with either a Noctua or BeQuiet! cooler.


From what i hear Asus customer support is a joke, its why i went from choosing the asus x370 board to msi (which here i can't find anywhere its backordered till april, titanium version) to preordering a gigbyte aorus and hoping i get it next week instead of next month.


----------



## Steele84

I'm going to be on the side line for a few more weeks







CPU pre-ordered, still looking at a board, but the biggest thing is that DDR4 ram is so damn expensive. $250 for a 32 GB kit 16x2 at middle of the road speeds??!??!?! So I'm going to have to wait or my wife might just smother me in my sleep!!!!


----------



## n00byn4t3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From what i hear Asus customer support is a joke, its why i went from choosing the asus x370 board to msi (which here i can't find anywhere its backordered till april, titanium version) to preordering a gigbyte aorus and hoping i get it next week instead of next month.


I currently have an Asus board and have had no issues with it, but I've had issues with Asus customer support before. Unfortunately the Asus board is the only somewhat high-endish board that I can find that doesn't have all of the RGB bs and other useless stuff on there.
What I really want is just a basic looking board with some good power delivery and that is well built. Another option would be the MSI x370 Pro Carbon as you can just disable the LED's, but for whatever reason they still put usb 2.0 ports on the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I'm going to be on the side line for a few more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU pre-ordered, still looking at a board, but the biggest thing is that DDR4 ram is so damn expensive. $250 for a 32 GB kit 16x2 at middle of the road speeds??!??!?! So I'm going to have to wait or my wife might just smother me in my sleep!!!!


Yeah RAM is rising currently, 32GB 2x16 3000MHz CL15 is about €270 over here. It's not even funny when you start looking at 3200MHz RAM (about €100 more).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00byn4t3r*
> 
> I currently have an Asus board and have had no issues with it, but I've had issues with Asus customer support before. Unfortunately the Asus board is the only somewhat high-endish board that I can find that doesn't have all of the RGB bs and other useless stuff on there.
> What I really want is just a basic looking board with some good power delivery and that is well built. Another option would be the MSI x370 Pro Carbon as you can just disable the LED's, but for whatever reason they still put usb 2.0 ports on the back.
> Yeah RAM is rising currently, 32GB 2x16 3000MHz CL15 is about €270 over here. It's not even funny when you start looking at 3200MHz RAM (about €100 more).


That has 2 usb 2.0 ports in the rear the MSI thats nothing haha. And thats because those are the gaming ports.

I went with the gigabyte because its a high end board still (not as high as the msi titanium/asus rog) but somehow it still has the u.2 port and sata express ports (which btw the asus has NEITHER), idk how they do it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> What memory do you guys recommend? I'm looking at 16gb (2x8gb) gskill trident z 3200mhz cas 16 for $160 CAD... yay or nay?


I went G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz C14 2x8GB as it was ridiculously low price







, I reckon Amazon mis-price, but I have it in my hands now







.



Some info by Gibbo on OCuk is high speed does not gain much performance within their in house testing and some boards having issues with them, but then hopefully bios updates will solve IMO, info in this thread. Then some SiSoft benches show good IMC efficiency, link.

MSI AM4 mobo pages have below, could be just marketing spin







.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00byn4t3r*
> 
> What I really want is just a basic looking board with some good power delivery and that is well built.


As I really can't see myself going multi GPU, I did look at B350 more today on manufacturer pages, doesn't seem as good as VRM from just phase/inductor count, etc compared with X370. Perhaps later more choice. Perhaps reviews will show high end VRM not needed as much??

I don't know why I'm so strongly going early adoption







, never done it before, I think the hype has sent me nuts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That has 2 usb 2.0 ports in the rear the MSI thats nothing haha. And thats because those are the gaming ports.
> 
> I went with the gigabyte because its a high end board still (not as high as the msi titanium/asus rog) but somehow it still has the u.2 port and sata express ports (which btw the asus has NEITHER), idk how they do it.


Agree Asus is lacking those features, but SATA express been on boards so long now before and we still had no devices AFAIK?

SSD SATA is enough for me TBH, what with SSD price hikes can't see myself going M.2 TBH. I got me EVO 840 250GB @ £40 Q1 15 and Crucial MX100 256GB ~£50 Q2 15, recently I've noted lower occurrence of promos and not as good price.


----------



## xzamples




----------



## Digitalwolf

I pre-ordered an 1800X from Newegg as well as a MSI Titanium and a Gigabyte Gaming 5.

I also pre-ordered a 1700x and Asus Crosshair VI from Amazon.

I tried a lot of motherboards on the Z170 Platform.. so I went with the three I liked for various reasons and eventually one will end up for sale or I'll just keep it for backup. One System will be for me and the other is replacing my game server (hosting a lot of games like Ark, Minecraft etc for friends).

The other 3 current personal systems will just be renamed to "projects" lol...


----------



## gupsterg

16GB DC DDR4 3400MHz 18-17-17-37-1T on Ryzen 1700 + CH6, Link.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 16GB DC DDR4 3400MHz 18-17-17-37-1T on Ryzen 1700 + CH6, Link.


Awesome! Except the fact that I already purchased 3200mhz 14-14-14-34, but I am betting I can overclock to 3400 and higher by loosening timings. I wonder if it can handle 4 dimms though.


----------



## Outcasst

Changed my pre-order from the 1700 to the 1700X. Something in the back of my mind giving me doubts about the overclocking ability. 65W TDP vs 95W TDP might be nothing but I don't really want to risk it.


----------



## gupsterg

I think I'm gonna go 1700+CH6, spoke to etailer who had best price on both, said stock is with them, will dispatch 02/03 and if I use next day DPD should have it in my mitts Friday.

Considering the cost of 1700+CH6, next day DPD is peanuts, still considering FOC delivery ~4-5 days (the tight git in me







). I should last the weekend just on euphoria by being on Ryzen hype train!







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think I'm gonna go 1700+CH6, spoke to etailer who had best price on both, said stock is with them, will dispatch 02/03 and if I use next day DPD should have it in my mitts Friday.
> 
> Considering the cost of 1700+CH6, next day DPD is peanuts, still considering FOC delivery ~4-5 days (the tight git in me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I should last the weekend just on euphoria by being on Ryzen hype train!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, this time it's no hype train. The train is real and about to roll over Intel!


----------



## gupsterg

+rep just for helping stay on with graphics!


----------



## becks

Will you guys be using this mega OC MegaHorse power of your Ryzens 24/7 just to render pictures of how deep s** Intel is, and trow it at them ?!









The market share will increase exponentially


----------



## gupsterg

YES, I'm







off my chair with glee! and luv'ing the rise of AMD again.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> YES, I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off my chair with glee! and luv'ing the rise of AMD again.


Me too. Posted in a local forum:


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
whats the cheapest mobo you can get away with please?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> whats the cheapest mobo you can get away with please?


I think it's too early to tell.


----------



## dagget3450

Damnit, i was going to wait for vega but i am tempted to get in on Ryzen as well....

My only sad face is even though its pointless i wanted 4 way CF board for benchmarking


----------



## Steele84

Yeah my Ryzen will be on air while I wait to see what Vega brings! I'm not sure but to make things worse I don't think my cpu pre-order includes the wraith cooler so I will have to go get a cooler to use for like 3 months max... But its definitely a good problem to have!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Yeah my Ryzen will be on air while I wait to see what Vega brings! I'm not sure but to make things worse I don't think my cpu pre-order includes the wraith cooler so I will have to go get a cooler to use for like 3 months max... But its definitely a good problem to have!


If you stay at stock speeds, any of the current AM3+ coolers that use clips that latch on the stock AM3 bracket, should also be compatible with AM4. Given the max 95W TDP, any 20-25 EUR cooler that uses these clips, should suffice. I use a Scythe Katana3 on my [email protected] right now and it works just fine, despite being a design from the Phenom era.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Might get a 1700X, will use my old Corsair Vengance 3000mhz ram.

But I am really unsure about the motherboard, and money is tight. I can get a Crosshair, ort the MSI if I manage to sell a few of my boat-stuff (props, hydraulic steering, instruments etc) .

What about 1700X vs 1800X?

Will be under water - XTX360 p/p + XT240 p + D5 and an Evo supremacy.


----------



## bluej511

My 1700x will be on TWO rads, 240 in push and 360 in push/pull. My i5 4690k at 1.21v bare die runs around 48-49°C so i'm really hoping ryzen runs cool and i can stay in or around 50°C would be LOVELY. My r9 390 on the other hand barely reaches 40°C in gaming.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Me too. Posted in a local forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, my midlife crisis is gonna happen with Ryzen+Vega







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Damnit, i was going to wait for vega but i am tempted to get in on Ryzen as well..


You know you want to







. I'm saving a fortune from not requiring beverages with caffeine anymore, I'm staying hyped with Ryzen!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What about 1700X vs 1800X?


UK it's £390 vs £490, I don't think I'm willing to do that for factory binning, after seeing how vastly differing my 1st & 2nd i5 4690K was I'm gonna go with buyer's "Silicon Lottery"







. It's either 1700 or 1700X. Was prep'd and ready to do 1700+CH6 tonight, but as I can see stock count on the etailer and it's not shifting as quick as past 24hrs I'm thinking I can hold off for more leaks yet before knowing do 1700X or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My 1700x will be on TWO rads, 240 in push and 360 in push/pull. My i5 4690k at 1.21v bare die runs around 48-49°C so i'm really hoping ryzen runs cool and i can stay in or around 50°C would be LOVELY. My r9 390 on the other hand barely reaches 40°C in gaming.


I'm gonna go Archon SB-E X2 with my TY-143s. Cooler was ~<£15 2nd hand of ebay, listing said 1 faulty TY-141 on it but it was just a loose pin on Y splitter. The TY-143s were a nice upgrade @ £8 each on Amazon, quiet as TY-141 at idle/gaming but headroom for heavy OC stability testing.

My recent revisit to 4.4/4.4 1.040V/1.100V profile @ 22°C room temp (got longer runs when setting profile in 2015).



When I had VX290X, 4.9/4.4 1.255/1.100 profile @ ~24°C room temp IIRC (now with Fury X same test is ~5°C on CPU as no hot air in case from GPU).



I reckon Archon SB-E X2 gonna be fine and dandy for me on Ryzen







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I am so looking forward to Vega, the Fury X just doesn't push Ultrawide quite as nice as I'd like, not to mention twice the Vram will be a bonus













Had these sitting here for about 2 weeks now....


----------



## rjeftw

Pre ordered the 1700X and Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5. Grabbed a Noctua D15 and the AM4 adapter as well... seeing that Corsair didn't decided to put a bracket for my H100i V2. Granted I probably should have sprung for the Crosshair since it works with AM3 brackets... but hindsight is 20/20.

Very excited to see how this turns out! Hoping Amazon doesn't let me down for the weekend.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I am so looking forward to Vega, the Fury X just doesn't push Ultrawide quite as nice as I'd like, not to mention twice the Vram will be a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had these sitting here for about 2 weeks now....


I really really hope my brackets show up quickly.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Pre ordered the 1700X and Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5. Grabbed a Noctua D15 and the AM4 adapter as well... seeing that Corsair didn't decided to put a bracket for my H100i V2. Granted I probably should have sprung for the Crosshair since it works with AM3 brackets... but hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> Very excited to see how this turns out! Hoping Amazon doesn't let me down for the weekend.


I ordered the exact same board and and chip haha.


----------



## chuck216

Pre-ordered a 1700X and an Asus Prime X370 Pro... Unfortunately the CPU isn't released until the 2nd of march and the Motherboard not until March 7. Then I have to wait for shipping.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I preordered the 1700X and CH6 from Amazon, but I might cancel if Fry's has them in stock on launch day.

I can't research anymore...I've read like, 400 pages of Ryzen threads. I'm ALMOST already burnt out on it, but I'm sure once it all shows up on my door I'm gonna get real excited again.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I have a Corsair h100i v2 which comes with an AM3 bracket. I ordered an Asus Hero mobo. Am ready to go or do I need to wait for Corsair's AM4 bracket?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have a Corsair h100i v2 which comes with an AM3 bracket. I ordered an Asus Hero mobo. Am ready to go or do I need to wait for Corsair's AM4 bracket?


From my understanding the mounting bracket and blackplate are totally different. Corsair should already have em made as they've had their hands on am4 mobos for a good while now. You should be able to contact them and have them ship it out to you. If ekwb and Noctua are already shipping out brackets i don't see why corsair wouldn't. Unless the bracket and back plate already work for am4 but i'd still send Corsair an email or tweet and see what they say.


----------



## JJy3k10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have a Corsair h100i v2 which comes with an AM3 bracket. I ordered an Asus Hero mobo. Am ready to go or do I need to wait for Corsair's AM4 bracket?


The Hero has mounting holes for both AM3 and AM4. You're good, use your existing mounting hardware.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835474436098834432


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJy3k10*
> 
> The Hero has mounting holes for both AM3 and AM4. You're good, use your existing mounting hardware.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835474436098834432


Damn thats awesome, i wonder if gigabyte did the same thing, that way i may not have to wait for my brackets.


----------



## rv8000

Anyone experienced in Amazon deliveries/fulfillment for pre-ordered items. I wanna pick up a 1700 from a place with a return policy but I'm a bit worried about fulfillment. When I went to buy a 1080 last year the ordering was a mess upon release.

I'm thinking it may be safer to just pre-order from newegg, but could be stuck with it if anything goes poorly







.


----------



## JJy3k10

I haven't heard of any other boards with both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes from the other brands.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anyone experienced in Amazon deliveries/fulfillment for pre-ordered items. I wanna pick up a 1700 from a place with a return policy but I'm a bit worried about fulfillment. When I went to buy a 1080 last year the ordering was a mess upon release.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be safer to just pre-order from newegg, but could be stuck with it if anything goes poorly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


From my understanding there is no shortage of ryzen chips.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anyone experienced in Amazon deliveries/fulfillment for pre-ordered items. I wanna pick up a 1700 from a place with a return policy but I'm a bit worried about fulfillment. When I went to buy a 1080 last year the ordering was a mess upon release.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be safer to just pre-order from newegg, but could be stuck with it if anything goes poorly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No shortage of chips from what i've heard. Newegg still has plenty of stock for the 1700x, and 1700 or they would have marked them as OOS like the 1800x. That being said i did order from them because i was afraid of getting my motherboard on time from Amazon.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Made an easy application form for overclock validation.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Ah man such a tease... was at the nearby memory express today grabbing some RAM for the new build, and the guy told me that the ryzen chips are already in the store.... getting so hypeddddd

He said no motherboards were in yet though... hopefully i won't be stuck with a chip and no mobo on release


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From my understanding there is no shortage of ryzen chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> No shortage of chips from what i've heard. Newegg still has plenty of stock for the 1700x, and 1700 or they would have marked them as OOS like the 1800x. That being said i did order from them because i was afraid of getting my motherboard on time from Amazon.


Probably just gonna stick to newegg then, now that there's an Amazon facility in CT we get taxed









Here's to the random hope that the 1700 will at least hit 4.2!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Probably just gonna stick to newegg then, now that there's an Amazon facility in CT we get taxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the random hope that the 1700 will at least hit 4.2!


Yeah, the tax ruins online shopping.

The thing that has me worried about amazon is they just seem to be taking unlimited orders for ASUS boards. There is no way they still have stock of the CH6 Hero. Newegg sold out of that within the first day. Probably the first few hours.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yeah, the tax ruins online shopping.
> 
> The thing that has me worried about amazon is they just seem to be taking unlimited orders for ASUS boards. There is no way they still have stock of the CH6 Hero. Newegg sold out of that within the first day. Probably the first few hours.


Yep, had a bad experience on 1080 release week with amazon.

I'm still undecided on a motherboard, I'd like to pick up an inwin 301 in the near future but I'm really skeptical that most manf. are going to skimp on the matx boards


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yeah, the tax ruins online shopping.
> 
> The thing that has me worried about amazon is they just seem to be taking unlimited orders for ASUS boards. There is no way they still have stock of the CH6 Hero. Newegg sold out of that within the first day. Probably the first few hours.


Its because amazon has god knows how many warehouses to ship from now compared to newegg that has like 5-6. Amazon buys in HUGE amounts so i don't see why theyd run out. Thats where i ordered mine from and im not worried. If i have to wait i have to wait. I don't get charged till it ships anyways haha.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its because amazon has god knows how many warehouses to ship from now compared to newegg that has like 5-6. Amazon buys in HUGE amounts so i don't see why theyd run out. Thats where i ordered mine from and im not worried. If i have to wait i have to wait. I don't get charged till it ships anyways haha.


I don't really want to wait









I'm not worried about Amazon having stock, but ASUS producing enough boards to meet the initial demand.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its because amazon has god knows how many warehouses to ship from now compared to newegg that has like 5-6. Amazon buys in HUGE amounts so i don't see why theyd run out. Thats where i ordered mine from and im not worried. If i have to wait i have to wait. I don't get charged till it ships anyways haha.


Amazon seems to always sell more than what they have in their inventory. Newegg is a lot better. And as large as Amazon is, I'm not sure if they receive more computer components than Newegg...

With that said, I ordered from Amazon so I'm hoping for the best, but I knew I could be backordered...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Amazon seems to always sell more than what they have in their inventory. Newegg is a lot better. And as large as Amazon is, I'm not sure if they receive more computer components than Newegg...
> 
> With that said, I ordered from Amazon so I'm hoping for the best, but I knew I could be backordered...


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113430&cm_re=1800x-_-19-113-430-_-Product

1800X is back up for pre-order on newegg

Edit: As much as i want the base boost 4.0Ghz that extra $100 just hurts too much







if it were $50 i'd have done it for sure


----------



## gupsterg

Was reading this post on OCuk by member.
Quote:


> official 1600X will be 3.6Ghz base, and 4Ghz boost, the problem is it's coming in april or may, over 2 months wait...
> and to be honest looking at the 1700 priced at 329$ and the 1600X at 259$, Gibbo already said the 1700 OC pretty well to 4Ghz, so the 2 cores/4threads are well worth 70$


So to me a 1700 ($329) is priced 27% more than 1600X ($259), so you get what you pay for in a way 25% more core/threads on 1700.

Looking like perhaps R7 1700 would be better for long run than 1600X?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Was reading this post on OCuk by member.
> So to me a 1700 ($329) is priced 27% more than 1600X ($259), so you get what you pay for in a way 25% more core/threads on 1700.
> 
> Looking like perhaps R7 1700 would be better for long run than 1600X?


Yes the 1700 will have more legs the older it gets. Cost seems pretty linear so it is really what you can afford.


----------



## gupsterg

Cool







.

i7 4790K 4C/8T didn't excite me at the price point vs i5 4690K at that time. On Ryzen, 6C/12T is what I was aiming at, but now I'm pretty sure 8C/16T 1700 is it.

I'm also sold on CH6, seen 4 bios updates for it. Gigabyte AX-370 Gaming 7 is the other one I like, but considering it's only ~£30 cheaper I'm preferring the CH6 over it with the AM3/4 holes, 12 phase VRM, etc. The Asrock X370 Taichi I've knocked off the list, difference is £5 here between it and CH6.

Just need more info on does X CPU really have anything going for it?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 4C/8T didn't I excite me at the price point vs i5 4690K at that time. 6C/12T is what I was aiming at, but now I'm pretty sure 8C/16T 1700 is it.
> 
> I'm also sold on CH6, seen 4 bios updates for it. Gigabyte AX-370 Gaming 7 is the other one I like, but considering it's only ~£30 cheaper I'm preferring the CH6 over it with the AM3/4 holes, 12 phase VRM, etc. The Asrock X370 Taichi I've knocked off the list, difference is £5 here between it and CH6.
> 
> Just need more info on does X CPU really have anything going for it?


No one really has any insight into if there is a binning difference between the 1700, and 1700x.

You could make the argument that they are binning them based on the frequencies of the 1700x, and 1800x. However with previous CPU's from AMD you could even unlock extra cores. (Although they didn't clock very high.)

It is really hard to say how they've generated all of their SKU's.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Was reading this post on OCuk by member.
> So to me a 1700 ($329) is priced 27% more than 1600X ($259), so you get what you pay for in a way 25% more core/threads on 1700.
> 
> Looking like perhaps R7 1700 would be better for long run than 1600X?


zen+ is coming next year so dunno.
I just keep it cool and await release and what else and then decide.


----------



## gupsterg

@Shiftstealth

Cheers for info on previous gen.

I can't recall anything in the AMD presentation leaks regarding X difference, did anyone see any offical info?

I'm also of the view the RGB Wraith Spire cooler will sell for a bit more on say ebay, getting me some £ back. Non RGB Wraith I've seen max selling price ~£35.

@flopper

Damn Zen+







.

Try'in to keep cool! LOL.

I got my DDR3 at higher than when there was dip in price. Now pricing is right in 2nd market for me not to lose £. Then due to how I bought my i5/Z97 I don't lose selling it. This has spurred going Ryzen plus other things. So too much waiting may equal I lose on selling i5/DDR3/Z97.

Then currently the CH6 can had for ~10% cheaper than other preorder etailers. Which if demand spikes after reviews we could see price gouging by some on mobo/CPU.

The ~10% sway is getting me the board I like the best.


----------



## hunterwindu

Count me in with a 1700x, CH6 and some 16gigs of G.Skill 3200 cas 14. Will be watercooled with an EK XE480. Might even throw in a Monsta 360 if needed.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My ZEN will be ready till the end of March


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> Looking like perhaps R7 1700 would be better for long run than 1600X?


I think, it depends entirely on how often you are willing to upgrade and if you are only gamer or if you use other programs that can saturate an 1700. If you are a gamer that upgrades every 2-3 years, i think the 1600X is better choice, cause you won't really take full advantage of the 1700X in a meaningful way. Or to put it otherwise, i don't think an overclocked 1600X will be a bottleneck in any game in the next 2-3 years. For a non gamer or for someone who uses software that can saturare a 1700 (like video encoding, rendering, Folding etc) and doesn't upgrade often, the 8 core Ryzen, i think is better choice. In fact, i am in the "non gamer, video encoder" category, which is why i prefer 8 core and once i get it, i won't upgrade for many years, cause it will be overkill for anything i do for years.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> zen+ is coming next year so dunno.
> I just keep it cool and await release and what else and then decide.


Zen+ is already planned for next year? Is this confirmed? Damn...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think, it depends entirely on how often you are willing to upgrade and if you are only gamer or if you use other programs that can saturate an 1700. If you are a gamer that upgrades every 2-3 years, i think the 1600X is better choice, cause you won't really take full advantage of the 1700X in a meaningful way. Or to put it otherwise, i don't think an overclocked 1600X will be a bottleneck in any game in the next 2-3 years. For a non gamer or for someone who uses software that can saturare a 1700 (like video encoding, rendering, Folding etc) and doesn't upgrade often, the 8 core Ryzen, i think is better choice. In fact, i am in the "non gamer, video encoder" category, which is why i prefer 8 core and once i get it, i won't upgrade for many years, cause it will be overkill for anything i do for years.
> Zen+ is already planned for next year? Is this confirmed? Damn...


2019:
http://wccftech.com/amd-gray-hawk-zen-7nm-apu/


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 2019:
> http://wccftech.com/amd-gray-hawk-zen-7nm-apu/


Thanks. 2019 makes more sense.


----------



## JCLDJB

Funny how Newegg.co.uk is showing Out of Stock
But the prices are ridiculously cheaper than MSRP/RRP.

£402.99 for 1800X (average price in the UK stands at £489)

https://www.newegg.com/global/uk/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100196007%204804&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=BESTSELLING&PageSize=36


----------



## mus1mus

Subbing in now.


----------



## gupsterg

@JCLDJB

Last time I checked Newegg uk ~£25 shipping, then you will also got import charges IIRC.

@Undervolter

Main use gamer, secondary light office/web, tertiary [email protected] I do more benching/tweaking than playing games so new toy in a way. Occasional VM, hence I went 16GB @ i5/Z97, otherwise 8GB would have been engough.

I used to do video encoding/editing for our family home videos. Took too long so just dump files on HDD and keep. i7 4790K or higher I could not justify at cost at the time of getting i5 4690K, I would have gone higher core/thread count but a) price b) concerns no upgrade paths on CPU side killed it.

Now how I see it is the £ I spent in Q1 15, come right back to me, so the Ryzen incremental upgrade cost is financially viable. It sorta like the £ spent in Q1 15 is forgotten so all I'm adding is similar affordable amount to pot.

I'm pretty much sold R7 1700 is it, get for £319, on ebay FVF promo sell RGB Wraith, nets ~£35 back. So when R5 1600X is out, will allow me to flog R7 1700 without loss, if not using it to full potential. If I hang around til R5 release I most definitely believe I'll make loss on selling i5/Z97/DDR3.


----------



## schubaltz

NDA lifts today? Does it mean we'll gonna be seeing reviews in a few hours?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> NDA lifts today? Does it mean we'll gonna be seeing reviews in a few hours?


Are people confusing the NDA with the 1080ti NDA? Ryzen NDA lifts March 2nd, release day.


----------



## Streetdragon

#LivingTheDream Germoney yeah xD
Still cheaper then Intel!


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Are people confusing the NDA with the 1080ti NDA? Ryzen NDA lifts March 2nd, release day.


result of too much Ryzen info circulating the webs even legit sites are quoting it without any info check.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Subbing in now.


Listed locally there now?


----------



## mus1mus

Naah. Some guys opened the pre-order deals. I need to wait though. Without a board, can't do much anyway. Which is sad.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Naah. Some guys opened the pre-order deals. I need to wait though. Without a board, can't do much anyway. Which is sad.


If all goes well my board will ship March 6th or so. Seems like a lot of the boards are releasing AFTER the chip releases which is a bit weird but i don't mind one bit. Gives the an extra week to iron out kinks, plus i can't do much until i receive my ekwb am4 bracket (surprisingly i'm getting shipped out to me for free without paying shipping)


----------



## mus1mus

That's nice man. Looking forward for your results.

My 5930K died days ago. That left me playing with a 6500 now. Which is me til I was able to find a way to cross flash bioses for similar boards.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's nice man. Looking forward for your results.
> 
> My 5930K died days ago. That left me playing with a 6500 now. Which is me til I was able to find a way to cross flash bioses for similar boards.


Might even delid it if the temps suck, muhahahhahahahahaa. Nah I'm not sure if i will, i might eventually at some point if temps aren't to where i like em. Will be running with a 360 and 240 so temps should be decent. I do have my 360 on push/pull though should help a bit.

I went from getting the asus (I've been told their customer service is utter garbage so gave that up), to thinking about MSI Titanium (that i found from one reliable retailer that now says it will ship it in April lol), to ordering the Aorus gaming 5 that was 240€ then i used a 7% off coupon and getting it for about 225€. I got awesome deals on everything else, got my corsair ram for 135€ (one day sale), and getting my 1700x for 430€ instead of 450€ on amazon.fr (for whatever reason couple days ago i saw the price at 429€ and jumped on it, next day was back to 449€ and has stayed that way.)

I'm just really hoping the Gigabyte OCs well even without the extra 4pin the msi/asus have. The features are fantastic though, sata express AND u2 connection.


----------



## mus1mus

Worry more about their BIOS than the board's OC potential.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Not looking good. I think it has to do with Overclocking.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worry more about their BIOS than the board's OC potential.


They already have 3-4 bioses so i don't see that as being a bad thing. Means they're working on it, i had no idea the bioses weren't any good.


----------



## EDK-TheONE

1700


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x:


We get it.....you have one


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not looking good. I think it has to do with Overclocking.


Playing Siege don't have time to watch it, whats happening with the OC?


----------



## RWGTROLL

Pre ordered 1800x and crosshair hero


----------



## JCLDJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @JCLDJB
> 
> Last time I checked Newegg uk ~£25 shipping, then you will also got import charges IIRC.


I actually live in the UK (free shipping & with no additional, import tax to pay!)







but true for people outside UK...

Still deciding on what to get, quite dubious on pre-ordering without seeing official benchmarks yet, especially for the motherboards.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Playing Siege don't have time to watch it, whats happening with the OC?


He does not say because of NDA but Overclocking is probably what he was so frustrated about.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x:


isnt that a bit hot? of are we going to the blue side with the max temps?


----------



## Nickyvida

There are retail chips out in the wild now? How did they get thiers so early despite preordering?

What does happen if those who preordere managed to get their hands on it before release day and release benchmarks before the NDA is up? Will AMD go after the owners?


----------



## mus1mus

Most likely review samples.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> There are retail chips out in the wild now? How did they get thiers so early despite preordering?
> 
> What does happen if those who preordere managed to get their hands on it before release day and release benchmarks before the NDA is up? Will AMD go after the owners?


No, if a store sold them before the release day then that store will get into trouble.

If a reviewer posts information that is under NDA (Temps, power draw, performance, BIOS, memory etc etc) then that reviewer will face being blacklisted from ever receiving AMD products in the future.

breaking NDA is something that should be taken seriously.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> He does not say because of NDA but Overclocking is probably what he was so frustrated about.


Unless he was trying to use the software that from what i understand is unbelievably buggy still. But who knows, i pre-ordered and a few bugs doesn't bother me.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, if a store sold them before the release day then that store will get into trouble.
> 
> If a reviewer posts information that is under NDA (Temps, power draw, performance, BIOS, memory etc etc) then that reviewer will face being blacklisted from ever receiving AMD products in the future.
> 
> breaking NDA is something that should be taken seriously.


Thanks:thumb:

Ah i see, in a hypothetical situation will the consumer that preordered and received the item in question early, leaks the benchmarks before release day, get into trouble specifically?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, if a store sold them before the release day then that store will get into trouble.
> 
> If a reviewer posts information that is under NDA (Temps, power draw, performance, BIOS, memory etc etc) then that reviewer will face being blacklisted from ever receiving AMD products in the future.
> 
> breaking NDA is something that should be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah i see, but will the consumer that preordered and recieved the item in question early, leaks the benchmarks before release day, get into trouble specifically?
Click to expand...

No, If you aren't NDA then you can post all the info you want about it.

you paid for the item, if you happen to get it early due to the store stuffing up then it's not your fault


----------



## jamaican voodoo

I preordered the 1800X because this would be my first Top of line cpu lol, i couldn't reach intel top of line cpus and you all now why already.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> I preordered the 1800X because this would be my first Top of line cpu lol, i couldn't reach intel top of line cpus and you all now why already.


have the same feeling xD always went for the best for a buck + bonus. For gpus too.. cant wait for vega!

That will be a nice setup....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCLDJB*
> 
> I actually live in the UK (free shipping & with no additional, import tax to pay!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but true for people outside UK...
> 
> Still deciding on what to get, quite dubious on pre-ordering without seeing official benchmarks yet, especially for the motherboards.


I'm in the UK aswell







, take something which is in stock and view checkout info







.


Spoiler: My newegg.co.uk checkout







Even if it's newegg.co.uk AFAIK it's not shipping from UK warehouse. Outside of EU = import tax.


----------



## EDK-TheONE




----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*


Its on par with my i5 4690k oced for single core though. Now just post what cooler and temps you have instead of beating around the bush lol


----------



## JCLDJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm in the UK aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , take something which is in stock and view checkout info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My newegg.co.uk checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it's newegg.co.uk AFAIK it's not shipping from UK warehouse. Outside of EU = import tax.


Well that just burst my bubble.







oh well...

Thanks for taking the time to point it out!

I will be looking here all you guys' thoughts for when you get them before I make my choice.

(chugging along in an OC'd a8-7650k...in desperate need of an upgrade..)


----------



## gupsterg

@JCLDJB

No worries, sorry to burst bubble. It doesn't show in the screenie as on phone but there is blurb there where newegg say we contact third party for import blah blah. So I doubt you won't pay import tax, I know there are some sellers which mark stuff as comercial sample/gift and then you escape. Not worth it IMO if you have issue, etc with item.

If your forum member of OCuk, you get FOC delivery, but there is criteria on post count, etc. Scan are doing free shipping on entire basket if you have Ryzen or AM4 board.

You can sometimes snag cashback on purchase via some sites as well. Due to being on HotUKDeals alot as well, picked up some tactics on buying.

Amazon are best if you wanna have easy RMA, etc. The etailer I'm thinking of using is small but good rep, many on HUKD recommend. They also have best price on Asus/Gigabyte AM4, upto 10% cheaper than other places, 4-5 day delivery FOC, stating what i want is in stock and if go DPD woukd have on 03/03.

PM if you wanna chat more about sellers, etc







.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Soooo i might be forced to buy a new case that can fit ATX if this matx board I've chosen decides not to ship for a while at launch. If I cancel the preorder on this matx board, my choice for an ATX board is probably the Pro Carbon, but then I need to decide on a case.

I'm in between on the inwin 303 and the nzxt s340... The only thing is, neither of them handle dust very well from what i can tell, and I live in a pretty dusty place. Any one have any recommendations?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Unless he was trying to use the software that from what i understand is unbelievably buggy still. But who knows, i pre-ordered and a few bugs doesn't bother me.


How would you feel if you got CH6 for all that power deliver, got top of the line 1800X and max out at 4.1GHz.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Unless he was trying to use the software that from what i understand is unbelievably buggy still. But who knows, i pre-ordered and a few bugs doesn't bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if you got CH6 for all that power deliver, got top of the line 1800X and max out at 4.1GHz.
Click to expand...

You're making assumptions there.....

He doesn't say what was wrong so therefore you don't know, specualtion is pointless here


----------



## BenchZowner

It's not an assumption that there are 1800X and 1800's maxing at 4.1GHz on air/water


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> It's not an assumption that there are 1800X and 1800's maxing at 4.1GHz on air/water


Haven't seen anything indicating they are, also haven't seen anything indicating they aren't either.

if you've got proof then offer it up, otherwise it's a moot point till we see otherwise.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haven't seen anything indicating they are, also haven't seen anything indicating they aren't either.
> 
> if you've got proof then offer it up, otherwise it's a moot point till we see otherwise.


I'd be surprised if the 1700x/1800x are limited to 4.1Ghz. Wouldn't make sense for a 1800x to have a small headroom. I think it's between 4.2-4.5Ghz just like Broadwell-E.


----------



## 98uk

What RAM are people going for? I would be looking for 16gb 3200mhz, not interested in overclocking and would be to pair with a 1800x.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks:thumb:
> 
> Ah i see, in a hypothetical situation will the consumer that preordered and received the item in question early, leaks the benchmarks before release day, get into trouble specifically?


I will alert interpol of this post if you dont leak all the info you have in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> It's not an assumption that there are 1800X and 1800's maxing at 4.1GHz on air/water


yea those imaginary 1800's are interesting chips for sure.

Also, what happened to Feb 28? Weren't you making bets with people?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> It's not an assumption that there are 1800X and 1800's maxing at 4.1GHz on air/water


Man i hope you do know that those maxing out at 4.1 are JUST using AMD xfr that boosts 100-200mhz based on cooling. Those are NOT actual OCed chips. It's true that a 115-120w chip (or wtv it will end up being) is going to run hot, but if you got the cooling then you can OC it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haven't seen anything indicating they are, also haven't seen anything indicating they aren't either.
> 
> if you've got proof then offer it up, otherwise it's a moot point till we see otherwise.


Read above post haha. I think people are getting xfr and oc confused. Lets not forget that an 1800x did hit 5.x ghz on all cores under ln2. Wouldn't be able to hit that no matter the cooling if the chip was garbage. They did up the voltage to 1.8v so if you got some serious water cooling why wouldn't it be possible.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What RAM are people going for? I would be looking for 16gb 3200mhz, not interested in overclocking and would be to pair with a 1800x.


I will use Trident Z 3200Mhz 32GB from my current rig


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> I will use Trident Z 3200Mhz 32GB from my current rig


Yeah, was just eyeing those up on Amazon actually.

I intend to buy the CPU and RAM in the USA next month from Frys when i'm visiting. I hope they stock a good range of items.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> yea those imaginary 1800's are interesting chips for sure.


So are the imaginary press conferences that have been leaked. /S


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> They did up the voltage to 1.8v so if you got some serious water cooling why wouldn't it be possible.


Elementary my friend. Water freezes at 0C while LN2 can be taken well below.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is going for a AX370 gaming 5 or a MSI carbon cheaping out on the motherboard?

I want the Crosshair, but it is damn expensive.. 335 USD in Norway + shipping.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Elementary my friend. Water freezes at 0C while LN2 can be taken well below.


Come on now, add a bit of car coolant and that won't freeze, can go down to about -30°C then brotha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is going for a AX370 gaming 5 or a MSI carbon cheaping out on the motherboard?


I dont think so, i think all x370 boards should be perfectly fine for OCing. Yea you might get some minute differences, maybe require slightly more voltage but i dont think between the top 3 boards youll see much difference. Both the Gaming 5 and msi titanium are 10phase VRM anyways. I was going between the Asus, MSI Titanium and the aorus 5 before i settled on the latter. I don't trust asus customer service and i, personally, think their stuff is overpriced.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> So are the imaginary press conferences that have been leaked. /S


Not sure I follow... Their quote was in regard to the comment about 1800x and 1800's... Which would imply an 1800x and 1800 non x.. there is no non x 1800 that I'm aware of.

So I guess I'm just not following that reply.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is going for a AX370 gaming 5 or a MSI carbon cheaping out on the motherboard?
> 
> I want the Crosshair, but it is damn expensive.. 335 USD in Norway + shipping.


Go for the Gaming 5 from gigabyte, much better i/o and features all around, especially if you plan to OC. I haven't had a single gigabyte board die on me yet and I've owned several from chipset series since p35 and C2D


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Also, what happened to Feb 28? Weren't you making bets with people?


Yeh , i second that.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Come on now, add a bit of car coolant and that won't freeze, can go down to about -30°C


Oh it works below -30 for automotive purposes, but for starters you need to chill the water and it doesn't generally mix well with water blocks. All that aside, condensation is inevitable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> So I guess I'm just not following that reply.


I must have misunderstood. Seemed you were talking about the OC wall. I didn't know there was only a 1800x. Kind of a trivial matter.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> I must have misunderstood. Seemed you were talking about the OC wall. I didn't know there was only a 1800x. Kind of a trivial matter.


It was just a conversation I was reading.. I was confused. I thought maybe some upcoming non x version of the 1800 was leaked that wasn't in the current pre-order batches.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Go for the Gaming 5 from gigabyte, much better i/o and features all around, especially if you plan to OC. I haven't had a single gigabyte board die on me yet and I've owned several from chipset series since p35 and C2D


The Gaming 5 is actually the Gigabyte one. I have an UHD-3 in my lan rig, happy with that, except that the bios is a bit messy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont think so, i think all x370 boards should be perfectly fine for OCing. Yea you might get some minute differences, maybe require slightly more voltage but i dont think between the top 3 boards youll see much difference. Both the Gaming 5 and msi titanium are 10phase VRM anyways. I was going between the Asus, MSI Titanium and the aorus 5 before i settled on the latter. I don't trust asus customer service and i, personally, think their stuff is overpriced.


So the Gaming 5 from Gigabyte should be plenty? I am saving around 75-80 USD by choosing the G5.

Yeah, ASUS is overpriced AF in my opinion.

I do not care if I need 10/30 mv more, just as long as I am not overclocked handicapped by several hundred megahertz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What RAM are people going for? I would be looking for 16gb 3200mhz, not interested in overclocking and would be to pair with a 1800x.


If you want more compatibility then 2400MHz-2666MHz, suggestion was by Gibbo on OCuk a staff member there, they are doing in house testing and selling OC bundles. 3000MHz is being used by Scan in the UK for their pre OC'd bundles even with Asus B350.

It is also being highlighted that as newer roms for mobos arrive higher speed ram compatibility should improve.

MSI on their AM4 mobo pages show various RAM clicks showing increased FPS in TW3 with Ryzen+GTX 1080, as to how valid no idea.

Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x8GB is what I bought as up for meddling in UEFI doing tweaking.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you want more compatibility then 2400MHz-2666MHz, suggestion was by Gibbo on OCuk a staff member there, they are doing in house testing and selling OC bundles. 3000MHz is being used by Scan in the UK for their pre OC'd bundles even with Asus B350.
> 
> It is also being highlighted that as newer roms for mobos arrive higher speed ram compatibility should improve.
> 
> MSI on their AM4 mobo pages show various RAM clicks showing increased FPS in TW3 with Ryzen+GTX 1080, as to how valid no idea.
> 
> Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x8GB is what I bought as up for meddling in UEFI doing tweaking.


Yeah, I had a look at Scan but it's a shame they only sell Corsair RAM!


----------



## kd5151




----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How would you feel if you got CH6 for all that power deliver, got top of the line 1800X and max out at 4.1GHz.


+rep for helpful discussion point.

This thought had crossed my mind the very 1st time I thought about getting CH6.

I would feel fine







. You see few weeks back when I thought I'm bored regarding my rig, I thought lets go WC loop (would be my 1st). I started seeing flow meters, water temps sensors, etc, but my M7 Ranger had no headers for it. So I couldn't use something like HWiNFO to see the data. Whilst viewing WC builds, to get an idea on what others do, I saw an Aqueous panel. When looked at price I thought OMG. Even simpler displays cost something.

So for me the board is not just about OC'ing but other features.

Likewise with AM3 holes it's allowing me to keep my fav HSF, Thermalright maybe advertising AM4 brackets, but not sure if for my older Archon SB-E X2 they will stretch to it.

So on the whole it seems a good board for now and later WC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah, I had a look at Scan but it's a shame they only sell Corsair RAM!


Amazon to prime members have Crucial DDR4 2x8GB 2400MHz at £70 IIRC. If you don't have prime use a free trial, if you've used it in the past then use another email, HUKD members highlight this method.

Setup some price alerts via the 3 camels, I got my G.Skill for less than the Crucial promo







. Also Pricespy for other etailers.


----------



## JunkaDK

It's screaming for a CPU







less than 2 days till the 1800x is home


----------



## ChronoBodi

Asrock Fatality Professional or gigabyte aorus?

Which should i get?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> It's screaming for a CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less than 2 days till the 1800x is home


Gotta ask but how did you get your mobo so early?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Gotta ask but how did you get your mobo so early?


Just bought it at the local shop.. it was in stock on the 24th along with 3 other models. It was quickly sold out though..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Just bought it at the local shop.. it was in stock on the 24th along with 3 other models. It was quickly sold out though..


I just hope my ekwb bracket shows up in time idk what method they used to ship it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Just bought it at the local shop.. it was in stock on the 24th along with 3 other models. It was quickly sold out though..
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope my ekwb bracket shows up in time idk what method they used to ship it
Click to expand...

Usually DHL, EK provides tracking on all shipments, it'll either be on the order or you can ask them for the tracking number.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I just hope my ekwb bracket shows up in time idk what method they used to ship it


I paid for en express DHL shipment.. left slovenia friday.. got it monday in denmark... So pretty fast








IF you pay for express at least


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> It's screaming for a CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less than 2 days till the 1800x is home


Sweet







.

May I ask a favour? any chance of the measurements highlighted in this post.


----------



## n00byn4t3r

Finally bit the bullet and put in my order for an 1700x with 32GB (2x16) of 3000MHz RAM with an Asus Prime x370. As for my cooler I went with a Noctua NH-U14S and with AM4 bracket.
Still unsure about my motherboard choice, but I like Asus' UEFI better than Gigabytes from the look of it and the clean aesthetic is nicer.

Now to think about getting an m.2 SSD.


----------



## 98uk

Is there a reason people are going for 32gb ram? I struggle to use 16gb, so why 32gb?

Is it just special applications they're using, or is Ryzen somehow shown to work better with 32gb?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Is there a reason people are going for 32gb ram? I struggle to use 16gb, so why 32gb?
> 
> Is it just special applications they're using, or is Ryzen somehow shown to work better with 32gb?


I've used 32GB for rendering/encoding and basic protein-structure modelling. IDK what other are using it for, but I presume it's for tasks which benefit similarly from additional RAM. It's really one of those things where if you need it, you know it. Those who don't -need- it have a host of other rationales ranging from vanity to future-proofing.

For gaming and day-to-day, 16GB is still a good place to be.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Is there a reason people are going for 32gb ram? I struggle to use 16gb, so why 32gb?
> 
> Is it just special applications they're using, or is Ryzen somehow shown to work better with 32gb?


I would have loved to have gone with 32 GB but 32 gig kits are too expensive so I settled for 16 in 2 8 GB sticks with the option for 2 more if needed later.


----------



## n00byn4t3r

I went with 32GB because I sometimes hit the limit with 16GB RAM currently and I'll be keeping this system for quite a couple of years I hope so a little bit of future proofing and a little bit of sometimes needing it now.
That and it's also really handy when running VM's


----------



## finalheaven

I'm worried that most boards will not be able to handle 4 dimms yet. Feels like they're scrambling to get 2 dimms working properly at high speeds.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I paid for en express DHL shipment.. left slovenia friday.. got it monday in denmark... So pretty fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you pay for express at least


Oh i didn't pay a single cent lol. It's just being shipped for free. Ill send a message and see what they shipped with and if theres a number but i'm not too worried. My chip won't show up till the 4th and the mobo god knows when lol.


----------



## TheReciever

Im going to sit this one out but Im very excited none the less.

Ill probably be ready for a full build when Zen+ drops.


----------



## ChronoBodi

does any other mobo have AM3 holes like Crosshair?


----------



## gupsterg

No others.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No others.


well crap. Cause uh im taking my backup rig to Microcenter... wonder how they gonna do AM4 swapovers.

Seems only the Crossfire can do it although i'm leaning toward the Asrock Fatailty Pro.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Thursday can't come fast enough


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well crap. Cause uh im taking my backup rig to Microcenter... wonder how they gonna do AM4 swapovers.
> 
> Seems only the Crossfire can do it although i'm leaning toward the Asrock Fatailty Pro.


Which Microcenter


----------



## AlphaC

As far as overclocking:
I noticed some RYZEN CPUs are from Malaysia and a few from China.

 TTL / OC3D

Paul's Hardware Ryzen


hardware hound


Digit.in

edit: more

Joker productions


hardware unboxed


Linus


Hardwareluxx.de


techcity


tinhte.vn


Zenchillis Hardware



TechArp

I wonder if it will be a crapshoot as to which ones are good overclockers.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> As far as overclocking:
> I noticed some RYZEN CPUs are from Malaysia and a few from China.
> 
> TTL / OC3D
> 
> Paul's Hardware Ryzen
> 
> I wonder if it will be a crapshoot as to which ones are good overclockers.


It is, and will always be, a crap shoot.

I have 2 i5 4690ks, one made in Malaysia the other in Vietnam. My Malay one goes 4.5ghz at 1.2, my Viet goes 4.3ghz at 1.21. It wouldnt even BOOT at 4.5 1.2, only booted when i reduced clocks, but others have had better luck with their chips from Vietnam. Honestly i don't think it matters, China, Malaysia, Vietnam etc etc. They're pretty much made by the same company, its a crap shoot.

I'd love to get one from Malay just for the darker text that no one will see under my water block lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

1703 , 1705.... dems fresh! Nice catch


----------



## gupsterg

Seems to me pre-order 1700 is it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote 1, Link
Quote:


> We got 4.0GHz out of a 1700 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they hit 3.9-4.1GHz when overclocked, so 1800X performance essentially, bargaintastic! Intel are doomed!


Quote 2, Link
Quote:


> I am not biased towards either!
> 
> But we just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two.
> 
> I say it how it is, Intel is still selling and always will, we have no exposure on Intel.


Quote 3, Link
Quote:


> Yes the more phases on VRM's the better, because the VRM's are the weak link on the lower-end boards when overclocking, end of the day you get what you pay for with motherboards when it comes to VRM and power phase.


Quote 4, link
Quote:


> I'd ignore test, 1700, base is 3.0GHz, turbo is 3.7GHz, AMD do this so it qualify as 65W part. If you switch it over to manual mode in a good motherboard like Crosshair you just lock it to run at 4GHz all the time, then the performance is vastly better, even beats 1800X.


Quote 5, link
Quote:


> They all support XFR I believe.
> X designates the higher boost clock and 95W TDP so they boost further with XFR.


Quote 6, link
Quote:


> Will test another 1700 but they so have XFR, it seems confusion from AMD!
> 
> The X means higher boost clock and thermal TDP to allow higher boost in the XFR mode. But they all have XFR it just more limited on 1700 due to it being 65W.


Quote 7/8/9, read from this link
Quote:


> 8 Pack said: ↑
> 
> They all support XFR!!
> 
> Gibbo states that u need a high end board because these cpu are a challenge for the vrm.
> 
> We have seen down clocking on lower end models.


Quote:


> CAT-THE-FIFTH said: ↑
> 
> This sounds so much like previous AMD launches.


Quote:


> Gibbo said: ↑
> 
> Yes I shall have to refrain from saying any more, OC should not be an issue but someone will moan.
> 
> Still no more from me now, the 2nd of March is not too far away anyway.






After flogging the Wraith Spire I reckon it's gonna be best "bang for $" R7 and pretty convinced I have same "silicon lottery" chance of good/bad OC as other R7 X chips.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems to me pre-order 1700 is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote 1, Link
> Quote 2, Link
> Quote 3, Link
> Quote 4, link
> Quote 5, link
> Quote 6, link
> Quote 7/8/9, read from this link
> 
> 
> 
> After flogging the Wraith Spire I reckon it's gonna be best "bang for $" R7 and pretty convinced I have same "silicon lottery" chance of good/bad OC as other R7 X chips.


The mobo quote makes sense, I'm hoping the Gigabyte Gaming 5 should be able to clock like the Asus, only has 2 less VRMs compared to the Asus, the MSI Titanium has 10 as well. The Taichi has 16 though so i'm wondering if quality makes more a difference then number of VRMs. Id love to get 4ghz and up on my 1700x, im watercooled so we'll see. If ekwb makes a monoblock for it that cools the VRM as well ill be golden.


----------



## gupsterg

Gigabyte VRM was strong when I read the Z97 VRM thread, Skylake/Kaby Lake did not excite me so read zero on it. And IIRC their mid range Z97 offerings had true phase count.

I strongly considered gaming 5 (~£170) and 7 (~£213), to keep post short and disregarding the 2 extra phases on CH6 it just seems the right board for me (~£233) and it's a board I'll be happy to keep long term plus oogle on daily basis when pull my finger out and get a tempered glass window case. I just find it hard to part with my ageing SiliverStone TJ 06 (LOL), had that sometime from release (~2004/5 IIRC).


----------



## mus1mus

Gigabyte boards are physically strong with their high-end models. Again, BIOS is their weak link.

Would be good if they offer SOC edition X370 though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gigabyte boards are physically strong with their high-end models. Again, BIOS is their weak link.
> 
> Would be good if they offer SOC edition X370 though.


Yea hopefully it changes with AM4, i'm only going to update the BIOS once for DDR4 compatibility, other then that i see no point.

Mus1mus, you mean the actual bios look/function or their actual bios is no bueno lol?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea hopefully it changes with AM4, i'm only going to update the BIOS once for DDR4 compatibility, other then that i see no point.
> 
> Mus1mus, you mean the actual bios look/function or their actual bios is no bueno lol?


Working with their BIOS is a pain all I am saying. But if you can get away with that, the boards work great.
If they can't make their BIOS appealing even on their Intel boards, don't hope too much for Ryzen.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Working with their BIOS is a pain all I am saying. But if you can get away with that, the boards work great.
> If they can't make their BIOS appealing even on their Intel boards, don't hope too much for Ryzen.


Ah ok you mean poopie layout i gotcha, its not something ill be messing with daily though. Pretty much set it, save it and thats it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The mobo quote makes sense, I'm hoping the Gigabyte Gaming 5 should be able to clock like the Asus, only has 2 less VRMs compared to the Asus, the MSI Titanium has 10 as well. The Taichi has 16 though so i'm wondering if quality makes more a difference then number of VRMs. Id love to get 4ghz and up on my 1700x, im watercooled so we'll see. If ekwb makes a monoblock for it that cools the VRM as well ill be golden.


None of these motherboards are likely to have more than 8 true phases. The Taichi and Professional are both 6+2 or 8 with doubling. The Hero, Gigabyte AX370 G5, Titanium, and Gigabyte K7 boards are the only boards that may have 8-10 real phases (these are all boards that should be available upon release). Almost all the low end boards are likely using doubling and are 4/4+1.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> None of these motherboards are likely to have more than 8 true phases. The Taichi and Professional are both 6+2 or 8 with doubling. The Hero, Gigabyte AX370 G5, Titanium, and Gigabyte K7 boards are the only boards that may have 8-10 real phases (these are all boards that should be available upon release). Almost all the low end boards are likely using doubling and are 4/4+1.


You are wrong about the Gigabyte K7. It is a lower priced and lesser quality board compared to the Gigabyte Gaming 5. The K7 has lesser vrm and power phase than the Gaming 5.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are wrong about the Gigabyte K7. It is a lower priced and lesser quality board compared to the Gigabyte Gaming 5. The K7 has lesser vrm and power phase than the Gaming 5.


There are 3 X370 models that I know of from gigabyte at this time, the AX370 Gaming 5, the X370 Gaming 5, and the AX370 Gaming K7. Without seeing the mosfets beneath the heatsinks, the "AX370 Gaming K7" and "AX370 Gaming 5" are identical in terms of their choke setup. The "*X370* Gaming 5" is the lowest end board in terms of power delivery. Gigabyte is shooting themselves in the foot with their naming scheme this GEN; or they have some serious documentation issues on their website.

As far as the X370 boards from Gigabyte are concerned in terms of *power delivery* without a detailed review:

AX370 Gaming K7 = AX370 Gaming 5 > *X370* Gaming 5


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are wrong about the Gigabyte K7. It is a lower priced and lesser quality board compared to the Gigabyte Gaming 5. The K7 has lesser vrm and power phase than the Gaming 5.


I think they're the same actually.
"AX370-Gaming K7 features a 6+4 phase power delivery design equipped with 4th gen. IR® digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage® ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading between the PowerIRstage® ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage®, resulting in longer lifespan and better reliability." http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#kf

"AX370-Gaming 5 features a 6+4 phase power delivery design equipped with 4th gen. IR® digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage® ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading between the PowerIRstage® ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage®, resulting in longer lifespan and better reliability."
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#kf


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think they're the same actually.
> "AX370-Gaming K7 features a 6+4 phase power delivery design equipped with 4th gen. IR® digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage® ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading between the PowerIRstage® ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage®, resulting in longer lifespan and better reliability." http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#kf
> 
> "AX370-Gaming 5 features a 6+4 phase power delivery design equipped with 4th gen. IR® digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage® ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading between the PowerIRstage® ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage®, resulting in longer lifespan and better reliability."
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#kf


Sounds right, the only difference I could find in the documentation was that the K7 board has some Turbo-Base Clock tuning addition however, I can't find anything different about the boards component wise from a visual inspection. Well that and the Black on Black theme instead of the white plastic parts and heatsinks on the AX370 Gaming 5.

Interested to see the price differences if this is the case, something seems a little fishy.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems to me pre-order 1700 is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote 1, Link
> Quote 2, Link
> Quote 3, Link
> Quote 4, link
> Quote 5, link
> Quote 6, link
> Quote 7/8/9, read from this link
> 
> 
> 
> *After flogging the Wraith Spire I reckon it's gonna be best "bang for $" R7 and pretty convinced I have same "silicon lottery" chance of good/bad OC as other R7 X chips*.


To be honest I hope not, because why would I pay 50% (1800x club) more for the same product?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> There are 3 X370 models that I know of from gigabyte at this time, the AX370 Gaming 5, the X370 Gaming 5, and the AX370 Gaming K7. Without seeing the mosfets beneath the heatsinks, the "AX370 Gaming K7" and "AX370 Gaming 5" are identical in terms of their choke setup. The "*X370* Gaming 5" is the lowest end board in terms of power delivery. Gigabyte is shooting themselves in the foot with their naming scheme this GEN; or they have some serious documentation issues on their website.
> 
> As far as the X370 boards from Gigabyte are concerned in terms of *power delivery* without a detailed review:
> 
> AX370 Gaming K7 = AX370 Gaming 5 > *X370* Gaming 5


Actually i'm only seeing two, the gaming 5 and gaming k7. The main page for ryzen mobos shows 2 gaming 5s but they're actually the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think they're the same actually.
> "AX370-Gaming K7 features a 6+4 phase power delivery design equipped with 4th gen. IR® digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage® ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading between the PowerIRstage® ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage®, resulting in longer lifespan and better reliability." http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#kf
> 
> "AX370-Gaming 5 features a 6+4 phase power delivery design equipped with 4th gen. IR® digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage® ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading between the PowerIRstage® ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage®, resulting in longer lifespan and better reliability."
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#kf


I compared em on the gigabyte site and found no difference. The k7 is priced cheaper though from what ive seen online.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually i'm only seeing two, the gaming 5 and gaming k7. The main page for ryzen mobos shows 2 gaming 5s but they're actually the same.
> I compared em on the gigabyte site and found no difference. The k7 is priced cheaper though from what ive seen online.


There are two Gaming 5's according to the documentation at the beginning of the mb super thread. The one currently listed on Gigabytes website shows a product badge (underneath the pcie) that says "GA-AX370-Gaming 5", and this board has the 6+4 setup with 10 chokes. The additional gaming 5 listed in this thread has the product badge "GA-X370-Gaming 5" and has 8 chokes with an unknown phase count; this board also has no reset, power, led, and some other features missing...



To add to some earlier posts, if b-clock overclocking is as important as I think it will be for ryzen, then the K7 will be the best Gigabyte board upon release to pick up as long as the base-clock tuning IC isn't all marketing fluff.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> There are two Gaming 5's according to the documentation at the beginning of the mb super thread. The one currently listed on Gigabytes website shows a product badge (underneath the pcie) that says "GA-AX370-Gaming 5", and this board has the 6+4 setup with 10 chokes. The additional gaming 5 listed in this thread has the product badge "GA-X370-Gaming 5" and has 8 chokes with an unknown phase count; this board also has no reset, power, led, and some other features missing...
> 
> 
> 
> To add to some earlier posts, if b-clock overclocking is as important as I think it will be for ryzen, then the K7 will be the best Gigabyte board upon release to pick up as long as the base-clock tuning IC isn't all marketing fluff.


Why would b-clock overclocking matter, if the k7 and gaming 5 are identical should be the same.

rv i saw that thread, however when i click the link for that board it sends me to the aorus gaming 5 link. http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#kf

See for yourself. http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Motherboard/AMD-Socket-AM4


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> There are two Gaming 5's according to the documentation at the beginning of the mb super thread. The one currently listed on Gigabytes website shows a product badge (underneath the pcie) that says "GA-AX370-Gaming 5", and this board has the 6+4 setup with 10 chokes. The additional gaming 5 listed in this thread has the product badge "GA-X370-Gaming 5" and has 8 chokes with an unknown phase count; this board also has no reset, power, led, and some other features missing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add to some earlier posts, if b-clock overclocking is as important as I think it will be for ryzen, then the K7 will be the best Gigabyte board upon release to pick up as long as the base-clock tuning IC isn't all marketing fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would b-clock overclocking matter, if the k7 and gaming 5 are identical should be the same.
> 
> rv i saw that thread, however when i click the link for that board it sends me to the aorus gaming 5 link. http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#kf
> 
> See for yourself. http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Motherboard/AMD-Socket-AM4
Click to expand...

Gigabyte had a Gaming 5 and a Gaming K5 listed at the "Meet the experts" event which is why there are two there, only the Gaming 5 has been shown/on sale atm.


----------



## Fromm

1700x pre-ordered, A4-SFX case on the way, waiting for mini itx mb


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Why would b-clock overclocking matter, if the k7 and gaming 5 are identical should be the same.
> 
> rv i saw that thread, however when i click the link for that board it sends me to the aorus gaming 5 link. http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#kf
> 
> See for yourself. http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Motherboard/AMD-Socket-AM4


Don't look at the link, there are different versions, and not all boards are released/posted on their websites at this time.

I admit I haven't overclocked an AMD cpu since my s939 builds, but the approach to overclocking (in comparison to SB forward on intel) is more invovled than just adjusting the multiplier and voltage of the CPU. There will be a lot of b-clock testing to push Ryzen if it's anything like AMD's previous cpus in terms of overclocking. If that is the case, and the IC included on the K7 actually helps stabilize or push b-clocks further, the K7 will be much better for overclocking.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I preordered a 1700x and Cross Hair IV. Picked up some g skill ripjaws 3200 and a GTX 1080 FTW to go with it. Now it's the waiting game.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Don't look at the link, there are different versions, and not all boards are released/posted on their websites at this time.
> 
> I admit I haven't overclocked an AMD cpu since my s939 builds, but the approach to overclocking (in comparison to SB forward on intel) is more invovled than just adjusting the multiplier and voltage of the CPU. There will be a lot of b-clock testing to push Ryzen if it's anything like AMD's previous cpus in terms of overclocking. If that is the case, and the IC included on the K7 actually helps stabilize or push b-clocks further, the K7 will be much better for overclocking.


Makes sense i guess, but then again its a totally new chip so my guess is probably OCes differently then past AMD chips considering it has XFR


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Makes sense i guess, but then again its a totally new chip so my guess is probably OCes differently then past AMD chips considering it has XFR


AFAIK the LN2 run that broke the Cinebench WR was done using a multiplier and b-clock adjustment to hit 5.2, so its going to be a combination of both with Ryzen.

Aside from some initial rumors we've heard about Ryzen clocking best on the CH6, the only other boards we know that have been released for review kits are the GA-AX370- Gaming 5 (the one without the turbo b-clock IC), and I think some B350 boards; ASUS likely has a similar b-clock tuning IC, but who knows if it really helps at this point.

We have a lot to see in the next 3-4 weeks in terms of reviews, but one things for sure I can bet there's gonna be a lot of b-clock tweaking going on.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Looks like it is a bit slow in GTAV. Other than that it is up to snuff.

Keep in mind this is the 1700x, not the 1800x which has higher clocks, and both CPU's are at stock.

Edit, the 7700k is going against a 1700 (Non x) which likely hits about 3.4 on all cores while gaming. Not nearly as high as the 4.3 on the 7700k.

Ninja Edit: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Ryzen+7+1800X&id=2966

Have a passmark too.

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-6900K+%40+3.20GHz&id=2794

6900K for reference. Looks like the 1800x is 10% slower. Single thread is 4% difference or so.


----------



## kd5151

I'd like to see 7700 non k vs 1700. Thats what AMD should have pinned it up against.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Working with their BIOS is a pain all I am saying. But if you can get away with that, the boards work great.
> If they can't make their BIOS appealing even on their Intel boards, don't hope too much for Ryzen.


Yeah my last 3 boards have been gigabyte. Great physic boards but laggy poorly arranged bios on all 3 and couldn't sort out adaptive voltage for the life of me! Looking forward to my CH6


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> I'd like to see 7700 non k vs 1700. Thats what AMD should have pinned it up against.


I'm sure they ran the 7700K with slow RAM so it's probably the same as a base 7700 anyway.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Yeah my last 3 boards have been gigabyte. Great physic boards but laggy poorly arranged bios on all 3 and couldn't sort out adaptive voltage for the life of me! Looking forward to my CH6


Damn thats not good, my MSI z97 gaming 5 was super easy to sort out, tons of settings though. Seems like the gigabyte has even more settings. Guess ill see when i get it.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> I'm sure they ran the 7700K with slow RAM so it's probably the same as a base 7700 anyway.


"Slow Ram" is also the Jedec standard. Intel's spec sheet has the 7700k's maximum supported memory at 2400 Mhz.

https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz

I don't think AMD broke any rules running the maximum supported memory as described by Intel.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> "Slow Ram" is also the Jedec standard. Intel's spec sheet has the 7700k's maximum supported memory at 2400 Mhz.
> 
> I don't think AMD broke any rules running the maximum supported memory as described by Intel.


I was already aware of that and never said they broke any rules. My point was very simple; the vast majority run faster RAM. I hope that is clear enough.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> I was already aware of that and never said they broke any rules. My point was very simple; the vast majority run faster RAM. I hope that is clear enough.


Let's make this all clear then. AMD's Ryzen is running by JEDEC standards on their benchmarks at the moment also. So it is even steven.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Let's make this all clear then. AMD's Ryzen is running by JEDEC standards on their benchmarks at the moment also. So it is even steven.


Nope. I'll again state the obvious facts. Ryzen can't do much, if any, above the standard. Intel reliably can. I would do the same thing as AMD if I were them, but I'm an educated consumer


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Nope. I'll again state the obvious facts. Ryzen can't do much, if any, above the standard. Intel reliably can. I would do the same thing as AMD if I were them, but I'm an educated consumer


Facts, huh?

http://wccftech.com/amd-shows-ryzen-running-3400mhz-ddr4-memory/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836285599636127744
Educated? Where did you go to college?


----------



## mus1mus

People are already skeptical of the Max Supported RAM Speeds, yet a few are actually knowledgeable and willing to spend the money and the time to even get there.









IRONIC.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I was just getting used to your last avatar!


----------



## SuperZan

I miss the wrestling chap. Very mus, I thought.


----------



## mus1mus

Okay, will be back on it another day.









Where are the MAX RAM SPEED guys?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> To be honest I hope not, because why would I pay 50% (1800x club) more for the same product?


There are plenty IMO that will buy Ryzen X just because they want factory higher clock and never gonna OC. From your post I do get you do not fall into that group.

You want factory binning








, I'll just go with silicon lottery instead







.

I know I would feel gutted if I paid 50% more and only gained 4.1-4.3GHz on 1800X vs 4.0GHz on 1700. That's ~2.5-7.5% speculation on 1800X OC potential.

In that post I quoted of Gibbo's he did say "of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned", probably to me does not read as the word definitely.

Where as when he says this "But we just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage." It's a definite his 1700 sample hit 4.0GHz. I'm aware mine may not, but _"that's the nature of the beast"_.

Yesterday he said this"Damn these 1700's overclock nicely!", teasing perhaps? no idea.

When I had S939 and socket A, I distinctly recall the cheaper chip OC'd well/was recommended purchase and was definitely best "bang for $"; which was the general aim of OC'ing.

The other aspect I envisage by buying a 1700 is easier RMA, if I am vastly disappointed. It doesn't take a lot of thinking how this could be achieved. So due to this I think the pre order for CPU is going to be at a massive etailer. Which will not make me feel guilty as I spend a lot with them through out the year. TBH I've never had to in the past resort to RMA for that situation, I just sell on the item.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Yeah my last 3 boards have been gigabyte. Great physic boards but laggy poorly arranged bios on all 3 and couldn't sort out adaptive voltage for the life of me! Looking forward to my CH6


Yeah, the UEFI experience I had on M7 Ranger has been one main factor to go CH6 for me.

I did do a lot of UEFI updates on the M7 Ranger, I wasn't that early a buyer (Q1 15). The updates were done just because I wanted to be on latest UEFI, they were not done to resolve an issue. I expect some issues on CH6, as it will be early UEFI.

I'm not phased by getting rev 1 mobo either, I expected my M7 Ranger as later purchase to be higher rev than ones I'd seen in market gump/early reviews, but it wasn't. It maybe some blind faith in Asus, but I'll roll with it for now.


----------



## chuck216

I think it should be noted that the average Passmark scores for the 7700K don't take into consideration whether or not the submissions were on overclocked chips or not. And the scores are just an average of all submissions. They can go from stock to 5+Ghz Overclocks.

Think about how varied results on 3DMark are with the same Processor/GPU combination simply because of different overclocks. Unleven better both ss you compare A completely stock Ryzen with a Stock 7700K result. Or even better, both clocked and locked at the same speed you'll never know they actually compare.


----------



## mus1mus

Seems you are not really that adept about Passmark's Database to start talking about it.

You can easily grab results from their database using their app and compare that to your system.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Just got an order confirmation for my 1700x from newegg. Still waiting on the confirmation for my board though.

Newegg said it would be available on 3/2, and that better be true


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Just got an order confirmation for my 1700x from newegg. Still waiting on the confirmation for my board though.
> 
> Newegg said it would be available on 3/2, and that better be true


They say the Ryzen will be available on the 2nd for me also, Unfortunately I have to wait until the 7th for the Motherboard I chose to be released. So at least another week for a complete system. On the Good news side though the Case, Cooler and Ram I bought are Set to arrive sometime later today.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> They say the Ryzen will be available on the 2nd for me also, Unfortunately I have to wait until the 7th for the Motherboard I chose to be released. So at least another week for a complete system. On the Good news side though the Case, Cooler and Ram I bought are Set to arrive sometime later today.


Eh, I'm not the patient type, and they hosed me on the motherboard. I just went with a GT5 instead of a GT7. My fiance will appreciate that i saved the $100 bucks.

(Board was in stock when i pre-ordered, OOS today. Wouldn't get it until the 10th-14th. Just went with the GT5. Much lower quality board. Not really worried about it.)


----------



## TristanL

pre-ordered yesterday, can I join :3

1800x
Asus Prime 370X-Pro
HyperX 16GB DDR4 2666 CL13


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Eh, I'm not the patient type, and they hosed me on the motherboard. I just went with a GT5 instead of a GT7. My fiance will appreciate that i saved the $100 bucks.
> 
> (Board was in stock when i pre-ordered, OOS today. Wouldn't get it until the 10th-14th. Just went with the GT5. Much lower quality board. Not really worried about it.)


I'd rather not have waited either but the crossfire was out of my budget and other than Gigabyte the other manufacturers aren't as high in quality as Asus, or they were listed as sold out.


----------



## RyzenChrist

My 1700 is in packaging. Amazon is shipping my board and it's still in pre-order status


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> My 1700 is in packaging. Amazon is shipping my board and it's still in pre-order status


Same with my 1700X and my bank account (Debit Card) has been charged for the order according to my bank.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Ordering my 1700X + Gigabyte Aorus 5 todayI belive (Not completely sure on the motherboard just yet,,that is keeping my away from pre-ordering.. )

ASRocK is possible to get, BIOSTAR is not at all, I do not want to import. CH6 is a little overpriced for what it is. There is no other potensial motherboard around my bugdet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ordering my 1700X + Gigabyte Aorus 5 todayI belive (Not completely sure on the motherboard just yet,,that is keeping my away from pre-ordering.. )
> 
> ASRocK is possible to get, BIOSTAR is not at all, I do not want to import. CH6 is a little overpriced for what it is. There is no other potensial motherboard around my bugdet.


This one?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ordering my 1700X + Gigabyte Aorus 5 todayI belive (Not completely sure on the motherboard just yet,,that is keeping my away from pre-ordering.. )
> 
> ASRocK is possible to get, BIOSTAR is not at all, I do not want to import. CH6 is a little overpriced for what it is. There is no other potensial motherboard around my bugdet.


Hope you didn't want it tomorrow. They're back ordered for atleast 2 weeks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ordering my 1700X + Gigabyte Aorus 5 todayI belive (Not completely sure on the motherboard just yet,,that is keeping my away from pre-ordering.. )
> 
> ASRocK is possible to get, BIOSTAR is not at all, I do not want to import. CH6 is a little overpriced for what it is. There is no other potensial motherboard around my bugdet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you didn't want it tomorrow. They're back ordered for at least 2 weeks
Click to expand...

9 days for Norway, new boards on the 10th from what I can see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ordering my 1700X + Gigabyte Aorus 5 todayI belive (Not completely sure on the motherboard just yet,,that is keeping my away from pre-ordering.. )
> 
> ASRocK is possible to get, BIOSTAR is not at all, I do not want to import. CH6 is a little overpriced for what it is. There is no other potensial motherboard around my bugdet.
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
Click to expand...

Forget Komplett, save another 400 kroner here: https://www.mpx.no/product/915081/komponenter/hovedkort/amd-socket/msi-x370-gaming-pro-carbon-socket-am4


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Hope you didn't want it tomorrow. They're back ordered for atleast 2 weeks


How u know they are back ordered? I ordered on amazon on launch day and doesn't say anything about back ordered, just pre-ordered atm.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> How u know they are back ordered? I ordered on amazon on launch day and doesn't say anything about back ordered, just pre-ordered atm.


If you pre-ordered there's a good chance you got one of the initial ones


----------



## ducegt

Timings? 3400 with timings that can do 4133 on Intel. Performance increases are negated by relaxed latency. My 7700K runs at 3600 CL14 14 14 32. Ive forgotten more math than most will ever know and none of it was relevant to being a PC enthusiast consumer. Hybrid of computer, electrical, and industrial engineering. At a top university for such programs. Doesnt take any degree to see my point was simple though. If you dont have any further rebuttal, Im not interested getting more personal.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Timings? 3400 with timings that can do 4133 on Intel. Performance increases are negated by relaxed latency. My 7700K runs at 3600 CL14 14 14 32. Ive forgotten more math than most will ever know and none of it was relevant to being a PC enthusiast consumer. Hybrid of computer, electrical, and industrial engineering. At a top university for such programs. Doesnt take any degree to see my point was simple though. If you dont have any further rebuttal, Im not interested getting more personal.


This isn't the thread for this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Timings? 3400 with timings that can do 4133 on Intel. Performance increases are negated by relaxed latency. My 7700K runs at 3600 CL14 14 14 32. Ive forgotten more math than most will ever know and none of it was relevant to being a PC enthusiast consumer. Hybrid of computer, electrical, and industrial engineering. At a top university for such programs. Doesnt take any degree to see my point was simple though. If you dont have any further rebuttal, Im not interested getting more personal.


3600MHz on a 7700K is walk in the park in the very first place.

Look, Intel didn't even disclose H-E to run 3200MHz. Yet a lot of people were able to reach those speeds with ease.

If you think you belong to the elite list by clocking your RAM to that level, You wanna talk about this?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 9 days for Norway, new boards on the 10th from what I can see.
> Forget Komplett, save another 400 kroner here: https://www.mpx.no/product/915081/komponenter/hovedkort/amd-socket/msi-x370-gaming-pro-carbon-socket-am4


MPX is owned by Komplett. MPX is more for the business marked as the price is without MVA (Tax). But I got a 6 percent discount on the CPU and MOBO (Well every Ryzen CPU and AM4 motherboard + pretty much else on Komplett)

Would you choose the Carbon over the Aorus 5?


----------



## ducegt

I was only talking about AMD benching an arguably gimped Intel setup with slow RAM. You look to be projecting.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> I was only talking about AMD benching an arguably gimped Intel setup with slow RAM. You look to be projecting.


I look to be what?

Just leave the topic if you can't accept some facts thrown by others.

To compare Ryzen to a system running with Jedec Spec RAM is not gimping. You need to get your facts checked.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 9 days for Norway, new boards on the 10th from what I can see.
> Forget Komplett, save another 400 kroner here: https://www.mpx.no/product/915081/komponenter/hovedkort/amd-socket/msi-x370-gaming-pro-carbon-socket-am4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPX is owned by Komplett. MPX is more for the business marked as the price is without MVA (Tax). But I got a 6 percent discount on the CPU and MOBO (Well every Ryzen CPU and AM4 motherboard + pretty much else on Komplett)
> 
> Would you choose the Carbon over the Aorus 5?
Click to expand...

I didn't know that, figured 400 kroner was a big price drop.

well the Gaming Pro Carbon and the Gaming 5 seem to have very similar specs tbh but I'm currently using the Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon and it's a solid board with a great BIOS, the X370 variant looks to be much the same.

Without user input it's hard to say really but both boards would be good choices, I'd personally pick the Gaming Pro Carbon over the Gaming 5 though.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I didn't know that, figured 400 kroner was a big price drop.
> 
> well the Gaming Pro Carbon and the Gaming 5 seem to have very similar specs tbh but I'm currently using the Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon and it's a solid board with a great BIOS, the X370 variant looks to be much the same.
> 
> Without user input it's hard to say really but both boards would be good choices, I'd personally pick the Gaming Pro Carbon over the Gaming 5 though.


400,- is alot. but I need to pay tax, so the price would end up the same.'

EK is sending me the bracket now, did not need to pay for shipping either it seems like!


----------



## mus1mus

How did you guys manage to get the bracket?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I look to be what?


He means this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection

Just keep in mind that in his top university studies, psychology wasn't included and that if we start arguing about what everyone appears to be doing to another from an amateur psychologist point of view, all threads will derail and mods would be running like crazy all day.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you guys manage to get the bracket?


https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> He means this:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection
> 
> Just keep in mind that in his top university studies, psychology wasn't included and that if we start arguing about what everyone appears to be doing to another from an amateur psychologist point of view, all threads will derail and mods would be running like crazy all day.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy


Thanks sarge. Looks like trouble to me tbh. I'd rather pick the Crosshair. Which isn't too bad.


----------



## JJy3k10

Wish there were better pictures of the MSI Pro Carbon. The VRM heatsinks look to be a solid block, no feathering or fins...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


If it is of any comfort, i really can't see where you were projecting, but then again, psychiatry was just 1 exam for me, several years ago and i was average at it, so i don't consider myself an expert. However, the way i remember things, i can't see how you were projecting anything. Maybe in engineering they learn it better than i did...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJy3k10*
> 
> Wish there were better pictures of the MSI Pro Carbon. The VRM heatsinks look to be a solid block, no feathering or fins...








It's the same heatsinks as on the Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd rather pick the Crosshair.


Link, I'm looking forward to it after "diving" in on pre-order of 1700+CH6







.

Mmm Ryzen







, pre-order figure 1000 @ OCuk














.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just keep in mind that in his top university studies, psychology wasn't included and that if we start arguing about what everyone appears to be doing to another from an amateur psychologist point of view, all threads will derail and mods would be running like crazy all day.


I answered a question about my college education. It wasn't a meaningful question, but that's not on me. I'm a very knowledgeable amateur; my wife on the other hand has her master's in psychology. I also said it is arguably gimped and I made all my points while the opposition hasn't explained why any such standards are relevant to an enthusiast. Perhaps I've overlooked something.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If it is of any comfort, i really can't see where you were projecting, but then again, psychiatry was just 1 exam for me, several years ago and i was average at it, so i don't consider myself an expert. However, the way i remember things, i can't see how you were projecting anything. Maybe in engineering they learn it better than i did...


Psychiatry isnt psychology and I did pass a course in it. I can kindly explain via an example of what I perceived as to warrant my assertion.

Me: KBL easily runs fast memory. Here is what I have done..(bought expensive kit and applied 100mV extra) ..wasn't looking for a cookie.

Other guy claims I'm gloating about my elitism because he is motivated to display his own...and he did.

His internal state influenced how he perceived mine. Regardless, I will say his results are very impressive. Class dismissed.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Psychiatry isnt psychology and I did pass a course in it. I can kindly explain via an example of what I perceived as to warrant my assertion.
> 
> Me: KBL easily runs fast memory. Here is what I have done..(bought expensive kit and applied 100mV extra) ..wasn't looking for a cookie.
> 
> Other guy claims I'm gloating about my elitism because he is motivated to display his own...and he did.
> 
> His internal state influenced how he perceived mine. Regardless, I will say his results are very impressive. Class dismissed.




wanna get reviews about oc and motherboards... still not sure if it will be the taichi or something cheaper


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Ordered the CH6 as I got some extra money just today. Sold my Ultraflex 150HP steering for twice of what i payed for almost. ^^

CH6 or Taichi?

I have heard that those were the best motherboards for overclocking? That the VRMs were boiling on the lower-end? I will have active cooling on the VRMs, but I don't want to loose 2-300mhz just because I cheaped out.. tongue.gif

Or 1800X with X370-Pro?
Vs
1700X with CH6

I will overclock as this will be under water.

I am sorry about going back and forth. ^^


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Psychiatry isnt psychology and I did pass a course in it. I can kindly explain via an example of what I perceived as to warrant my assertion.
> 
> Me: KBL easily runs fast memory. Here is what I have done..(bought expensive kit and applied 100mV extra) ..wasn't looking for a cookie.
> 
> Other guy claims I'm gloating about my elitism because he is motivated to display his own...and he did.
> 
> His internal state influenced how he perceived mine. Regardless, I will say his results are very impressive. Class dismissed.


1. I didn't even say it's mine to begin with.









2. All that education and knowledge you were able to from a top university failed to teach you one thing. That should be number 3.

3. Everyone on the internet is a genius.

lol


----------



## JJy3k10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Or 1800X with X370-Pro?
> Vs
> 1700X with CH6
> 
> ^


1800x with the Taichi?


----------



## EDK-TheONE

1700x review out:

http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJy3k10*
> 
> 1800x with the Taichi?


Too expensive, Taichi is the same price as CH6 here. Taichi + 1800X would be 120 USD more, not worth it IMHO.


----------



## JJy3k10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Too expensive, Taichi is the same price as CH6 here. Taichi + 1800X would be 120 USD more, not worth it IMHO.


Damn, CH6 prices here are ~$250 and Taichi is ~$190

I'd go for 1700x + CH6.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


You gotta love Time Zones!

Sarge, it's past midnight where you are. Anything from your side of the world?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJy3k10*
> 
> Damn, CH6 prices here are ~$250 and Taichi is ~$190
> 
> I'd go for 1700x + CH6.


The CH6 is usually more expensive, but I get a 6% discount + free shipping at my favorite retailer, while the ASRock one will be more expensive with shipping. My fav. retailer don't have ASRock in their sortiment.

X1700 + CH6 it is!


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3. Everyone on the internet is a genius.
> 
> lol


Source? Got benchmarks to prove that? How about a bar graph or dank meme? ...Just joking! I'm thousands of miles from home, where I don't speak the language and for a family tragedy...I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## EDK-TheONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You gotta love Time Zones!
> 
> Sarge, it's past midnight where you are. Anything from your side of the world?


here, it's begining of night


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Source? Got benchmarks to prove that? How about a bar graph or dank meme? ...Just joking! I'm thousands of miles from home, where I don't speak the language and for a family tragedy...I have too much time on my hands.


You are a living example. :

I can sense the truth in that last sentence.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


Shame they had a B350 board for those tests. Looking forward to reviews with the AX370 Gaming 5 and CH6 to see what Ryzen can really do.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


Thanks for sharing. Can't read so I'm wondering what cooling was used. 4ghz peak OC? And judging by the power scaling, that is a big wall. 7700K stock on top for the games and not just 2 or 3 fps on most of em. The 4ghz OC didn't significantly influence ST either.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Shame they had a B350 board for those tests. Looking forward to reviews with the AX370 Gaming 5 and CH6 to see what Ryzen can really do.


You meant "he"









Sadly, I feel most of the reviewers will probably have Crosshairs on their testbeds.









You getting the giga?


----------



## fromthewatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


what cooler was used to cool the cpu ?


----------



## mus1mus

Temps give me a feeling like it's a Wraith.

Sensors may also be pointing to wrong things.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You meant "he"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I feel most of the reviewers will probably have Crosshairs on their testbeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You getting the giga?


The CH6 is way too expensive as most products from ASUS are, and often don't warrant the price. I don't trust MSI after all the issues I had with H77 and Z77 boards that I used for a couple builds, and the Titanium is wayyyyyy out of my price range. Some of the ASrock boards look interesting, but I'd want to wait for reviews to settle and get more of an understanding of how overclocking works with Ryzen/X370 boards. Gigabyte is always my go to, leaning towards the K7 dependning on its (also) high price







.

Bought a 1700 before any gouging happens, the motherboard I'm going to be more patient with.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


so it wont oc as good as hoped? nah... hope that sample was bad


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame they had a B350 board for those tests. Looking forward to reviews with the AX370 Gaming 5 and CH6 to see what Ryzen can really do.
Click to expand...

I'll slap those boards around with a Titanium







( lol I'm just kidding - considering an entirely new platform - I'll be happy if I can get the thing up and running the first day)


----------



## EDK-TheONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fromthewatt*
> 
> what cooler was used to cool the cpu ?


It's 20$ Cooler!









Cooler: http://lioncomputer.ir/product/9830/%DA%A9%D9%88%D9%84%D8%B1+%D8%B3%DB%8C+%D9%BE%DB%8C+%DB%8C%D9%88+%DA%AF%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%86+%D9%86%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B3+200+Notus200-PWM/


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll slap those boards around with a Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( lol I'm just kidding - considering an entirely new platform - I'll be happy if I can get the thing up and running the first day)


Heh, agreed









Cooler from the review reminds me I need to pick up a kit for my Noctua, Ryzen would probably cook my H7.

I hope we see reviews for TPU and Guru drop pretty quickly come tomorrow, haven't been this excited in so long.


----------



## clawlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Trident Z 3200mhz will work great!


Why does newegg specifically call out "X99" and "Z170" in the title for this ram? Shouldn't the ram be essentially chipset/cpu agnostic?

Then you also have this Trident Z which looks identical, but has slightly different timings. When did ram become so persnickety?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Trident Z 3200mhz will work great!
> 
> 
> 
> Why does newegg specifically call out "X99" and "Z170" in the title for this ram? Shouldn't the ram be essentially chipset/cpu agnostic?
> 
> Then you also have this Trident Z which looks identical, but has slightly different timings. When did ram become so persnickety?
Click to expand...

Hynix vs Samsung IC's would be my guess.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> 1700x review out:
> 
> http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/review/cpu/11652-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review?showall=&start=9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> It's 20$ Cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler: http://lioncomputer.ir/product/9830/%DA%A9%D9%88%D9%84%D8%B1+%D8%B3%DB%8C+%D9%BE%DB%8C+%DB%8C%D9%88+%DA%AF%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%86+%D9%86%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B3+200+Notus200-PWM/


+rep and thanks for review







.

To me considering cooling, good result on OC of 8C/16T CPU. Do you think with better cooling there was more left for CPU to give on OC'ing?


----------



## Offler

Anyone tried Win7 with this cpu?


----------



## mus1mus

I have teared open RipjawsV 3200 C16s. They are Samsung B-Dies as well. But are quite finicky with X99.

To answer the previous question, X99 is quad and Z series platform is Dual channel.

You want to grab a kit that is rated and certified for a quad channel platform if you have one.

They also vary in timings. Assumes the relaxed ones didn't pass the requirements to clock high and/or can't be as tight (timings) as the others.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Got Trident Z DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB C14 kit. I can see they are SS without removing spreader. Seems like good sign from what I read concerning compatibility for AM4. Reading Woomack's reviews on OCF, likely to be Samsung B IIRC. You had good experience with G.Skill on AMD platform?


----------



## Elmy

Put me down for the 1800X owners club.

Been benchmarking and testing for 2 days now.

Ill be submitting the findings on my Youtube channel "Elmnator1"


----------



## EDK-TheONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep and thanks for review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> To me considering cooling, good result on OC of 8C/16T CPU. Do you think with better cooling there was more left for CPU to give on OC'ing?


Ryzen is cooler than 7700K but it seems it's not overclocked well. it seems better to wait to test with better board such as 370x then we can judge this.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Put me down for the 1800X owners club.
> 
> Been benchmarking and testing for 2 days now.
> 
> Ill be submitting the findings on my Youtube channel "Elmnator1"


Looking forward to it, especially considering you have your hands on the Gigabyte board


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Put me down for the 1800X owners club.
> 
> Been benchmarking and testing for 2 days now.
> 
> Ill be submitting the findings on my Youtube channel "Elmnator1"


Hi! Is there any particular reason for getting the Aorus 5? Price, avaibility etc?

I cannot for the life of me deciede on Aorus 5 vs CH6.

I perhaps could do 1800X with Aorus 5 instead of 1700X + CH6..


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi! Is there any particular reason for getting the Aorus 5? Price, avaibility etc?
> 
> I cannot for the life of me deciede on Aorus 5 vs CH6.
> 
> I perhaps could do 1800X with Aorus 5 instead of 1700X + CH6..


I'm only using this board because that's the one that AMD sent me in the press preview kit that came in the wooden box.

I will be eventually switching it over to the MSI titanium that I have on pre-order.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I pre-ordered a 1700x and Asus Prime X370-pro last week. Now I'm just waiting for release... Hoping the EKWB mounting kit comes first though, but either way I'm doing first boot with an old AMD stock cooler (Phenom mk1 140w, which better be good enough considering this one is 95w).

I do hope I don't spend to much time on this and end up completely ignoring my exam (again)


----------



## Steele84

I really hope some one does some OS virtualization test with these chips. Nothings going to make me change my pre-order at this point, however I would like to see what I should expect. I know AMD has made Ryzen PR about gaming / multi threaded which is a good move, however I'm hoping we don't forget about productive work based benchmarks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> Ryzen is cooler than 7700K but it seems it's not overclocked well. it seems better to wait to test with better board such as 370x then we can judge this.


+rep and thanks







.

VRM temp from your graphic on page 4 is 61°C on stock CPU, the MSI mobo you used is omitted from review, are you able to share how many phases this motherboard has? thanks.

When you did OC testing, did you note VRM temp? cheers.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Why is the 1800X being compared to the 6900K, and the 1700X to the 6800K? The 1700X at the same speed as the 1800X would surely be just as good? And stock vs stock there is like what, 200mhz difference?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Why is the 1800X being compared to the 6900K, and the 1700X to the 6800K? The 1700X at the same speed as the 1800X would surely be just as good? And stock vs stock there is like what, 200mhz difference?


Probably because the 1800x is the very top of what AMD can currently offer, which means it's the one that get compared to Intel's 8core. You might as well compare it to the 6800k or 6850k to be closer on pricing, but then it wouldn't be compared to an 8core any more. I doubt there is going to be all that much of a performance jump between the current r7 offerings.


----------



## gupsterg

So there is XFR on non X CPU, just like Gibbo on OCuk stated, from slide requirement is X370 mobo.



Full PDF link.

Non X CPU has XFR +50MHz over boost clock.

X CPU has XFR +100MHz over boost clock.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Why is the 1800X being compared to the 6900K, and the 1700X to the 6800K? The 1700X at the same speed as the 1800X would surely be just as good? And stock vs stock there is like what, 200mhz difference?


It's based on pricing not just performance.

Ryzen 7 1800X vs i7-6900K
Ryzen 7 1700X vs i7-6800K / i7-6850K
Ryzen 7 1700 vs i7-7700K

That's why the Ryzen 7 1700 is laughably compared to a i7-7700k. They are two different processor usage cases.

From so called leaks it looks like 1.35V for 4GHz.


----------



## RushiMP

First new build in a long time for me, and first AMD build in years.

Got my tracking number. Ordered 2 Crosshair VI and 2 1800X. Some 64 GB Dominator Platinum 3000 kits and a 1 TB Samsung 960 PRO.


----------



## gupsterg

Der8auer -


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Der8auer -


Omg +rep i was looking for an answer for this for a week (as much as i think his tool is overrated, he's quite knowledgeable)


----------



## pigr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have a Corsair h100i v2 which comes with an AM3 bracket. I ordered an Asus Hero mobo. Am ready to go or do I need to wait for Corsair's AM4 bracket?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJy3k10*
> 
> The Hero has mounting holes for both AM3 and AM4. You're good, use your existing mounting hardware.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835474436098834432%5B%2FURL
> Damn thats awesome, i wonder if gigabyte did the same thing, that way i may not have to wait for my brackets.


you can use the corsair am3 bracket if you have a am3 backplate for the bracket, the ch6 has holes for am3 coolers but only provides am4 backplate.


----------



## LBear

1700X has been shipped from newegg. Sucks because most of us wont get the parts til next week unless buy in store.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Omg +rep i was looking for an answer for this for a week (as much as i think his tool is overrated, he's quite knowledgeable)


No worries







, very interesting to see process/bare die etc. His new version of tool for Intel is vastly cheaper, without compromise on quality/material, last time I looked ~£25 vs older $65.

Der8auer, Elmor and The Stilt are top blokes in my view from experience with them (only online). There are other pro overclockers which I have found to ignore any interaction with noob like me. Plus Martin Malik, is just SUPER IMO.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> 1700X has been shipped from newegg. Sucks because most of us wont get the parts til next week unless buy in store.


For me both my mobo (and hopefully) my 1700x ship tomorrow. My retailer already has the Aorus board in stock starting today (i ordered a couple days ago) but they dont have the Asus Crosshair in stock for another week or so.

I might end up have it sitting here waiting for my am4 brackets to show up. Kinda regret not having it ordered from Noctua as well as ekwb i could have at least been able to test it on air but its not a worry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , very interesting to see process/bare die etc. His new version of tool for Intel is vastly cheaper, without compromise on quality/material, last time I looked ~£25 vs older $65.
> 
> Der8auer, Elmor and The Stilt are top blokes in my view from experience with them (only online). There are other pro overclockers which I have found to ignore any interaction with noob like me. Plus Martin Malik, is just SUPER IMO.


Yea I've seen that. I delided my 4690k from entersetup.com who was kind enough to send me an engineering sample to try out, and it worked amazingly well on Ivy and Haswell (did mine and a 3350p i had laying around). It's a hobby for him to design and build the tools and they're about 25-35€ depending on if you need it for Ivy. He did want me to review his Mark II delid tool but the Mark I works out so well that there was no point in him sending me an other one. It uses the same material as Der8auers tool just a different mechanical design.

Im glad ryzen is soldered should run quite a bit cooler then 7700k, I'm already so tempted to run it bare die but just to delid it seems so risky.


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Omg +rep i was looking for an answer for this for a week (as much as i think his tool is overrated, he's quite knowledgeable)


I cried a little inside when he said "I tried 2 cpu delids before this on and they died" .......RIP my beautiful new born Ryzen CPUs


----------



## Rainmaker91

Anyone know if AMD has disclosed any max temps on these things? I'm not exactly expecting to hit it, but it would be good to know when it arrives (like my current 3570k will shut down at 105*c if I remember correctly).


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Ahh interesting info on entersetup.com, +rep. There is another but I can't recall the name off the top of head. I just never grew the bigger dangling man parts to delid my golden-esque i5 4690K, was happy with OC/temps on air setup TBH.

Yeah, I had been wanting confirmation Ryzen was soldered. As there was something floating about on web which was making me think is it soldered. No doubt fake/rumour.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I cried a little inside when he said "I tried 2 cpu delids before this on and they died" .......RIP my beautiful new born Ryzen CPUs


Yea same here, i was like huh what? Way to ruin it for the rest of us waiting for one haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I cried a little inside when he said "I tried 2 cpu delids before this on and they died" .......RIP my beautiful new born Ryzen CPUs


The one review I've seen they ended up having theirs run up to 78°C on a crappy air cooler i believe. People can't forget that these are 8c/16t cpus and will, no matter what, run pretty toasty. It seems like they run cooler then the 7700k so we'll have to wait and see. I'll be running mine on water so I'm not too worried. My 4690k at 1.21v hits 49°C with no airflow in my room, my 390 reaches 40°C for comparison lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Ahh interesting info on entersetup.com, +rep. There is another but I can't recall the name off the top of head. I just never grew the bigger dangling man parts to delid my golden-esque i5 4690K, was happy with OC/temps on air setup TBH.
> 
> Yeah, I had been wanting confirmation Ryzen was soldered. As there was something floating about on web which was making me think is it soldered. No doubt fake/rumour.


Temps will drop quite a bit, i went from 54°C on air at 1.088v to 48°C bare die at 1.2v, not a huge drop but will differ between everyones setup. My gpu went from 74°C to 40°C to give you an idea of how efficient my rads are haha.

I think i ended up dropping a total of 12°C or something at 1.2v, i don't remember my pre delid temps, i had it written down then my phone died and took my memos with it.


----------



## Cool Mike

My 1800x has shipped from Newegg. I will receive it tomorrow.

Problem, I have no motherboard. Waiting on the AsRock Professional Gaming. Hope the motherboards start popping up very soon!


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> My 1800x has shipped from Newegg. I will receive it tomorrow.
> 
> Problem, I have no motherboard. Waiting on the AsRock Professional Gaming. Hope the motherboards start popping up very soon!


Same boat, got my Newegg notification about a 1/2 hr ago. I will sit and stare at it until the boards arrive back in stock!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Temps will drop quite a bit, i went from 54°C on air at 1.088v to 48°C bare die at 1.2v, not a huge drop but will differ between everyones setup. My gpu went from 74°C to 40°C to give you an idea of how efficient my rads are haha.
> 
> I think i ended up dropping a total of 12°C or something at 1.2v, i don't remember my pre delid temps, i had it written down then my phone died and took my memos with it.


Nice







. As I'm dumping Intel now, then no further need to do delid







, caveat being unless der8auer shows some super results







(ETA weekend for next video).

Yeah itching to go WC for 1st time, I recently did a lot research on what I may want concerning WC parts/case, etc. If I go Vega then WC crimbo 17 most probably, if no Vega then perhaps summer 17.


----------



## finalheaven

Hmm.. so people who ordered from newegg will be receiving their CPU's on release day. It doesn't seem like Amazon is doing the same. Did anyone recieve Amazon confirmation? It appears Amazon will be shipping them tomorrow.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm.. so people who ordered from newegg will be receiving their CPU's on release day. It doesn't seem like Amazon is doing the same. Did anyone recieve Amazon confirmation? It appears Amazon will be shipping them tomorrow.


I ordered my 1800 from BHP. They show March 3 for shipping date. However, I have a frys local and it says I can pick up tomorrow. Mobo will be shipped from Amazon it says on March 2 so, I may do that...


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Planing to jump from 5820k to 1800x - Just waiting reviews.

Buying a 1800x and a motherboard will be cheaper than 6900k...

Thanks AMD.


----------



## Steele84

Do we know for sure that the Ryzen line from newegg does not come with coolers right? I know that this data with the egg is not always accurate, but I would like to think that they wouldn't borke this up.

AMD RYZEN 7 1800X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 95W YD180XBCAEWOF Desktop Processor

(1) Write a Review See 29 Questions | 63 Answers
SHARE
Release Date: 3/2/2017.

Sold and Shipped by Newegg

AMD SenseMI Technology
AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
Socket AM4
Max Turbo Frequency 4.00 GHz
16MB L3 Cache
4MB L2 Cache
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 95W
*Without Fan and Cooler*


----------



## rv8000

Got a tracking number for my 1700 from the egg, too bad I didn't get in on the first shipment of the AX370 Gaming 5. Hoping the reviews tonight/tomorrow get as much depth in terms of motherboard quality as they can.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm.. so people who ordered from newegg will be receiving their CPU's on release day. It doesn't seem like Amazon is doing the same. Did anyone recieve Amazon confirmation? It appears Amazon will be shipping them tomorrow.


I don't think newegg is shipping them today but i could be wrong. They might have their orders all ready to go. I thought March 2nd was actual release day and not shipping day but who knows, newegg might have its full stock already in warehouse ready to go.

I ordered on amazon.fr and its supposed to ship tomorrow (if i ordered early enough for their stock) and i get it 2 days later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Do we know for sure that the Ryzen line from newegg does not come with coolers right? I know that this data with the egg is not always accurate, but I would like to think that they wouldn't borke this up.
> 
> AMD RYZEN 7 1800X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 95W YD180XBCAEWOF Desktop Processor
> 
> (1) Write a Review See 29 Questions | 63 Answers
> SHARE
> Release Date: 3/2/2017.
> 
> Sold and Shipped by Newegg
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 4.00 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 95W
> *Without Fan and Cooler*


1700x/1800x don't come with coolers, the 1700 does.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Do we know for sure that the Ryzen line from newegg does not come with coolers right? I know that this data with the egg is not always accurate, but I would like to think that they wouldn't borke this up.
> 
> AMD RYZEN 7 1800X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 95W YD180XBCAEWOF Desktop Processor
> 
> (1) Write a Review See 29 Questions | 63 Answers
> SHARE
> Release Date: 3/2/2017.
> 
> Sold and Shipped by Newegg
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 4.00 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 95W
> *Without Fan and Cooler*


The WOF on end of 1700X/1800X = no HSF, Scan.co.uk listing for 1700X 1800X (same SKU and no HSF at other etailers in the UK).

I got 1700, SKU YD1700BBAEBOX . I've not seen any X CPU with HSF. Which should be Wraith Max (ie Wraith with RGB which was released while back). SKU should have BOX on end then, instead of WOF.


----------



## finalheaven

It appears some people are receiving delivery dates from Amazon. Those who are getting them for mobos/cpus have the delivery dates beyond the next few days though. I'm hoping mine wasn't updated because it will ship on day 1.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5wxbx8/psa_regarding_amazon_pre_orders/


----------



## RyzenChrist

What a horrible launch. I have a feeling the Rogue boards aren't coming out till next week


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

You guys have probably already seen this but if not, 



.

AMD have done far better than Intel with the IHS, just goes to show Intel are deliberately cheaping out while still charging a fortune







.


----------



## hunterwindu

I've actually cancelled the 1700x order... and bought a 1800x


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> You guys have probably already seen this but if not,
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> AMD have done far better than Intel with the IHS, just goes to show Intel are deliberately cheaping out while still charging a fortune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not intels fault. They do make quite a bit more CPUs then AMD does by a long shot. The problem was never the TIM to begin with but the glue used to hold it together. AMD just has a difference process for liding the CPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm.. so people who ordered from newegg will be receiving their CPU's on release day. It doesn't seem like Amazon is doing the same. Did anyone recieve Amazon confirmation? It appears Amazon will be shipping them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think newegg is shipping them today but i could be wrong. They might have their orders all ready to go. I thought March 2nd was actual release day and not shipping day but who knows, newegg might have its full stock already in warehouse ready to go.
> 
> I ordered on amazon.fr and its supposed to ship tomorrow (if i ordered early enough for their stock) and i get it 2 days later.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Do we know for sure that the Ryzen line from newegg does not come with coolers right? I know that this data with the egg is not always accurate, but I would like to think that they wouldn't borke this up.
> 
> AMD RYZEN 7 1800X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 95W YD180XBCAEWOF Desktop Processor
> 
> (1) Write a Review See 29 Questions | 63 Answers
> SHARE
> Release Date: 3/2/2017.
> 
> Sold and Shipped by Newegg
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 4.00 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 95W
> *Without Fan and Cooler*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1700x/1800x don't come with coolers, the 1700 does.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It appears some people are receiving delivery dates from Amazon. Those who are getting them for mobos/cpus have the delivery dates beyond the next few days though. I'm hoping mine wasn't updated because it will ship on day 1.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5wxbx8/psa_regarding_amazon_pre_orders/


My 1800X shipped this morning, will be here Friday by noon. Not that it matters much, the motherboard wont be here until the 10th or so.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 1800X shipped this morning, will be here Friday by noon. Not that it matters much, the motherboard wont be here until the 10th or so.


Did you order from Amazon or Newegg?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 1800X shipped this morning, will be here Friday by noon. Not that it matters much, the motherboard wont be here until the 10th or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order from Amazon or Newegg?
Click to expand...

Newegg, about 15 minutes after they went on sale.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Hero expected the 9th. Freaking Asus always late with their boards


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not intels fault. They do make quite a bit more CPUs then AMD does by a long shot. The problem was never the TIM to begin with but the glue used to hold it together. AMD just has a difference process for liding the CPU.


Wait....it's absolutely Intel's fault that they use a ******* thermal solution and charge what they do. Are you saying that their CPU volume makes them exempt from quality?

I could not be understanding the issue correctly, you say it's not the TIM, but everything I've read/seen/heard says that people delid intel chips because the TIM is ****.


----------



## gupsterg

Can't recall if it was this thread or mobo thread, here is link to Asus Crosshair VI Hero RAM QVL, currently not on there main site.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Wait....it's absolutely Intel's fault that they use a ******* thermal solution and charge what they do. Are you saying that their CPU volume makes them exempt from quality?
> 
> I could not be understanding the issue correctly, you say it's not the TIM, but everything I've read/seen/heard says that people delid intel chips because the TIM is ****.


That's part of the "fake news" going around for the past decade. The TIM is at best average, same could be said about most pastes that come with low end coolers.

People don't under heat transfer. A gap between two surface, ANY gap is bad for heat transfer. Copper (the IHS and die) both have a rating of 3-400w/mK, most TIMs are in the 5-12 range and liquid metals between 36-70w/mK. THe bigger the gap the more TIM is needed, the more is needed the WORSE the thermal conductivity, in layman terms, it doesn't work as it should.

Problem with Intel is the glue they use between the IHS and wafer, it raises the IHS .06mm off the wafer and therefore more, and thicker paste is needed. The reason deliding works and works so well is because you remove that gap on the wafer by removing the glue.

I have tested this over a period of 2month using a dozen or so TIMs, and running bare die removing all variables out of the way. Liquid metal and pretty much the 5 best TIMs i used all had IDENTICAL temps. I even used leftover intel TIM and although it was a bit higher it wasn't 10-15°C you get from deliding.

It's a misconception that keeps going on and on and on and on and on, it's not even remotely factual. Look up thermal conductance and you'll see what i mean. Long story short, in a perfect world you don't want ANY tim to begin with, and the more you use, the less it works. The less you use (ie you have perfectly flat surfaces) the better it works.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Problem with Intel is the glue they use between the IHS and wafer, it raises the IHS .06mm off the wafer and therefore more, and thicker paste is needed. The reason deliding works and works so well is because you remove that gap on the wafer by removing the glue.


In a counter argument:

Irrelevant of what the issue is...Intel has a problem that should not be present. If they've manufactured chips with smaller IHS gaps before...than ***?

Why pay more for a chip with a bigger IHS gap? Why pay more for a chip with polymer TIM? The issue is irrelevent, the fact that there's an issue at all is basically unacceptable (at their price point).

Edit: It's like buying a late model BMW M3 and learning that it understeers just a little...when all previous M3's had great handling. We all know Intel is capable of improving their current thermal design...whether it be the gap or the TIM itself.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> In a counter argument:
> 
> Irrelevant of what the issue is...Intel has a problem that should not be present. If they've manufactured chips with smaller IHS gaps before...than ***?
> 
> Why pay more for a chip with a bigger IHS gap? Why pay more for a chip with polymer TIM? The issue is irrelevent, the fact that there's an issue at all is basically unacceptable.


They've had that issue since pretty much Ivy/Broadwell and blah blah. Has to do with the tooling. Unfortunately intel makes probably a dozen if not more of the same CPUs on the same assembly line. 7700 and 6700 k and non k all built on the same line. Pulling out the Ks and soldering em costs time and money, pressing down every IHS so there is no gap costs time and money (and potentially even break chips)

I can see in the mind of someone who OCes its unacceptable, but don't forget that most (maybe 90% of the people) who buy CPUs don't overclock.

And i do agree it's unacceptable i'm not disagreeing, its why im paying 430€ for the 1700x and not 380€ for the 7700k.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> They've had that issue since pretty much Ivy/Broadwell and blah blah. Has to do with the tooling. Unfortunately intel makes probably a dozen if not more of the same CPUs on the same assembly line. 7700 and 6700 k and non k all built on the same line. Pulling out the Ks and soldering em costs time and money, pressing down every IHS so there is no gap costs time and money (and potentially even break chips)
> 
> I can see in the mind of someone who OCes its unacceptable, but don't forget that most (maybe 90% of the people) who buy CPUs don't overclock.
> 
> And i do agree it's unacceptable i'm not disagreeing, its why im paying 430€ for the 1700x and not 380€ for the 7700k.


Word. Just wanted to get it out there...in case there's, you know...Intel people reading this.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Word. Just wanted to get it out there...in case there's, you know...Intel people reading this.


Not gonna lie it's actually quite annoying that people still think it's the TIM. Even Bryan from TechYesCity keeps saying it in his live broadcasts. Quite a continuation of false facts.

Again, I'm not saying its the best TIM out there or even in the middle, but consider this. Some Intel CPUs go for YEARS without changing TIMs and the temp barely changes. Ever think of how durable it is compared to other TIMs that end up liquifying themselves and then the temps shoot up like no ones business.

I put Noctua/Hydronaut/Kryonaut/GCExtreme on bare die for testing purposes. They lasted about a day before temps went from 48°C to 54°C within 24-48hrs, and this was on water so my temps weren't sky high.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

So what you guys are saying is that I need to buy this right?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> They've had that issue since pretty much Ivy/Broadwell and blah blah. Has to do with the tooling. Unfortunately intel makes probably a dozen if not more of the same CPUs on the same assembly line. 7700 and 6700 k and non k all built on the same line. Pulling out the Ks and soldering em costs time and money, pressing down every IHS so there is no gap costs time and money (and potentially even break chips)
> 
> I can see in the mind of someone who OCes its unacceptable, but don't forget that most (maybe 90% of the people) who buy CPUs don't overclock.
> 
> And i do agree it's unacceptable i'm not disagreeing, its why im paying 430€ for the 1700x and not 380€ for the 7700k.


So I get that you don't agree with their choice I just want to make sure I understand your explanation correctly. The justification for a cheaper way to glue the spreader is that all of Intel's chips get assembled on the same line, meaning everything from celeron and up to i7? I mean I get that there may be super small margins on their cheaper models, but it still seems strange to me.

Again I get that you don't agree with their choice, I'm just curious if I understand your argument correctly.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So I get that you don't agree with their choice I just want to make sure I understand your explanation correctly. The justification for a cheaper way to glue the spreader is that all of Intel's chips get assembled on the same line, meaning everything from celeron and up to i7? I mean I get that there may be super small margins on their cheaper models, but it still seems strange to me.
> 
> Again I get that you don't agree with their choice, I'm just curious if I understand your argument correctly.


Yea that's pretty much it. Its skimping out on something pretty damn important but guess what, they sell MILLIONS of chips altogether form i3s to i7s to server and what not? All the ones that use TIM are going to use the same TIM, have the same IHS (for the most part on the 1151 socket) and for them to solver (have to pay for the solder and the gold layer under the IHS so the solder actually sticks) all costs money. Might be pennies but multiply times a million and there you go.

It's like asking why don't all car manufacturers have HIDs on their car when it clearly works better and is safer for the driver. Cost man, cost. I mean just look at the difference between fab sites and assembly sites. All of intels CPUs get assembled at a total of 6 sites. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_manufacturing_sites

Maybe one of the tools in one factory puts a little bit more glue then another site. Its why on the 7700k some people are dropping 12°C after a delid, others 22°C, quite a big difference.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So I get that you don't agree with their choice I just want to make sure I understand your explanation correctly. The justification for a cheaper way to glue the spreader is that all of Intel's chips get assembled on the same line, meaning everything from celeron and up to i7? I mean I get that there may be super small margins on their cheaper models, but it still seems strange to me.
> 
> Again I get that you don't agree with their choice, I'm just curious if I understand your argument correctly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that's pretty much it. Its skimping out on something pretty damn important but guess what, they sell MILLIONS of chips altogether form i3s to i7s to server and what not? All the ones that use TIM are going to use the same TIM, have the same IHS (for the most part on the 1151 socket) and for them to solver (have to pay for the solder and the gold layer under the IHS so the solder actually sticks) all costs money. Might be pennies but multiply times a million and there you go.
> 
> It's like asking why don't all car manufacturers have HIDs on their car when it clearly works better and is safer for the driver. Cost man, cost. I mean just look at the difference between fab sites and assembly sites. All of intels CPUs get assembled at a total of 6 sites. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_manufacturing_sites
> 
> Maybe one of the tools in one factory puts a little bit more glue then another site. Its why on the 7700k some people are dropping 12°C after a delid, others 22°C, quite a big difference.


The root cause of the TIM issue is that the size of the die/PCB is not conducive to using solder, as the thermal expansion can cause the die to crack. It's not just that it is cheaper.

http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that's pretty much it. Its skimping out on something pretty damn important but guess what, they sell MILLIONS of chips altogether form i3s to i7s to server and what not? All the ones that use TIM are going to use the same TIM, have the same IHS (for the most part on the 1151 socket) and for them to solver (have to pay for the solder and the gold layer under the IHS so the solder actually sticks) all costs money. Might be pennies but multiply times a million and there you go.
> 
> It's like asking why don't all car manufacturers have HIDs on their car when it clearly works better and is safer for the driver. Cost man, cost. I mean just look at the difference between fab sites and assembly sites. All of intels CPUs get assembled at a total of 6 sites. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_manufacturing_sites
> 
> Maybe one of the tools in one factory puts a little bit more glue then another site. Its why on the 7700k some people are dropping 12°C after a delid, others 22°C, quite a big difference.


Interesting... thanks for clearing that up. And yeah I agree on the cost thing, if you do make all you stuff on one line then the cost of soldering it might outweigh some of their profit margins on the cheaper models (meaning you have to adjust everything for the models with the least margins).

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The root cause of the TIM issue is that the size of the die/PCB is not conducive to using solder, as the thermal expansion can cause the die to crack. It's not just that it is cheaper.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/


I'll read up on that


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The root cause of the TIM issue is that the size of the die/PCB is not conducive to using solder, as the thermal expansion can cause the die to crack. It's not just that it is cheaper.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/


Yea I've read this as well, didn't want to post the entire article so made it short lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Anyone have a motherboard order processed on newegg yet? Wondering if it will be shipping tomorrow. (Hopefully)


----------



## bluej511

So amazon france says all three r7 cpus are out of stock for 1-2 months lol. figures are probably really off im sure theyll have more stock in a week or so. Mine still says not shipped yet but it does say shipping today so well see


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So amazon france says all three r7 cpus are out of stock for 1-2 months lol. figures are probably really off im sure theyll have more stock in a week or so. Mine still says not shipped yet but it does say shipping today so well see


If you are open for imports then you could always look in another EU country, although I'm unsure how that would work with consumer law and warranty... The 1700 and 1700x are still in stock here if you want to buy within the EEA, the 1800x will be expected on march 12th.

I'm sure you can find similar results at other French stores or some within the EU, although that all depends on if you are willing to buy it somewhere else...

Edit: updated link with google translate version


----------



## finalheaven

Bad feeling that Amazon may not be shipping mobo or cpu tomorrow


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Bad feeling that Amazon may not be shipping mobo or cpu tomorrow


Newegg confirmed my cpu last night at like 1 AM EDT. Heres to hoping i get a motherboard confirmation in 3-5 hours.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Bad feeling that Amazon may not be shipping mobo or cpu tomorrow


Same.


----------



## Master__Shake

ordered a 1700x just the cpu and it was on sale for whatever reason 488 CAD.

holding out on the motherboard for now waiting for either an am4 with PLX ot an itx.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Newegg confirmed my cpu last night at like 1 AM EDT. Heres to hoping i get a motherboard confirmation in 3-5 hours.


I'm watching as well. No word yet, but I usually get e-mails around 06:00 or 07:00 when I order something through my sister's Newegg account. We've got a few hours yet.


----------



## eddiechi

Anyone order from Microcenter? Ordered 1 of each for instore pickup but not sure how they do their pre-orders. If it's on a first come first serve basis will be there at 9am and hoping to have 1 build ready by 11am for stressing if I don't have any problems installing Windows on Samsung 960 NVMe M.2 .......


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I'm watching as well. No word yet, but I usually get e-mails around 06:00 or 07:00 when I order something through my sister's Newegg account. We've got a few hours yet.


http://www.frys.com/product/9100128

Fry's is still taking pre-orders on the crosshair, and it says they are in stock in burbank. I took a chance. Guess we will see what ships.


----------



## ugotkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Anyone order from Microcenter? Ordered 1 of each for instore pickup but not sure how they do their pre-orders. If it's on a first come first serve basis will be there at 9am and hoping to have 1 build ready by 11am for stressing if I don't have any problems installing Windows on Samsung 960 NVMe M.2 .......


I pre-ordered the 1800x and the 1700 at around 7 p.m. this evening for pickup in Denver. The email I got a short time later said it'll be ready for pickup at 1 p.m.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotkevin*
> 
> I pre-ordered the 1800x and the 1700 at around 7 p.m. this evening for pickup in Denver. The email I got a short time later said it'll be ready for pickup at 1 p.m.


THAT'S MY NAME


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotkevin*
> 
> I pre-ordered the 1800x and the 1700 at around 7 p.m. this evening for pickup in Denver. The email I got a short time later said it'll be ready for pickup at 1 p.m.


Ok, I found my email but doesn't specify any pick up time........

"YOUR RESERVATION RECEIVED: 2:08 PM on Feb 22 2017 YOUR RESERVATION CONFIRMED: 2:09 PM on Feb 22 2017

Your pre-order reservation has been accepted and will be ready for pickup on 03/02/2017.

We're confirming that the items you reserved are secured for you and will be held until store closing on 03/05/2017 ."

I noticed that MC took all links to them off their website about 2 hrs ago, last time I checked it showed my store had 7 of 1700x left and 0 of 1800x but all links removed now. Read that some stores will open early tomorrow and will have to get there early to make sure they have MB's left


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like the 1700X is good for me. Will be available in 2-4 days here. They're bundling it with the Titanium.

Damn, very attractive board but it will hamper my cooler compatibility. hmmm


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> If you are open for imports then you could always look in another EU country, although I'm unsure how that would work with consumer law and warranty... The 1700 and 1700x are still in stock here if you want to buy within the EEA, the 1800x will be expected on march 12th.
> 
> I'm sure you can find similar results at other French stores or some within the EU, although that all depends on if you are willing to buy it somewhere else...
> 
> Edit: updated link with google translate version


Oh i totally would but the amazon price dropped another 20€, going to end up getting the 1700x for 409€ instead of 449€ just saw the price drop this morning hehe.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So amazon france says all three r7 cpus are out of stock for 1-2 months lol. figures are probably really off im sure theyll have more stock in a week or so. Mine still says not shipped yet but it does say shipping today so well see


UK one all 3 R7 state "Temporarily out of stock", no price change. X370 Prime / CH6 / G5 / same situation as R7. Only a Asus/Gigabyte mATX showing as in stock. Some of the etailers which had lower prices on mobos have started increasing them to level of what other etailers are.

I went with CPU/mobo pre-order with Amazon, yet to be dispatched but still showing as arriving 03/03.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks like the 1700X is good for me. Will be available in 2-4 days here. They're bundling it with the Titanium.
> 
> Damn, very attractive board but it will hamper my cooler compatibility. hmmm


EK block, looks great on any board


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> UK one all 3 R7 state "Temporarily out of stock", no price change. X370 Prime / CH6 / G5 / same situation as R7. Only a Asus/Gigabyte mATX showing as in stock.
> 
> I went with CPU/mobo pre-order with Amazon, yet to be dispatched but still showing as arriving 03/03.


Yea same, yet to be dispatched. I ordered 2 days after it went on sale on amazon.fr, the french aren't known for PC building like the US/Germany/UK so i'm hoping i ordered just in time.

The amazon.fr site lists like ZERO am4 mobos which is why i ordered from another site, I'm actually SHOCKED that its 8:30am and my mobo is already prepared for shipping. They ended up being in stock for the Aorus, the Asus still has like an unknown delay. Educated guess, because Gigabyte produced the press review kits (it seems like for most press kits delivered) that they must have maid a crap ton of mobos and have been ready to go for a while.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EK block, looks great on any board


I meant the damn holes.









What did you end up getting?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EK block, looks great on any board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the damn holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting?
Click to expand...

1700x and the Hero, I really wanted the Titanium but it'll be nice having another AMD ROG board









if all goes well then I'll have it tomorrow, if not then Monday









oh....and the EK block does have AM4 mounting


----------



## chuck216

My Case, Memory, and Cooler arrived today.

The 1700X has been shipped according to Newegg, Scheduled to arrive Saturday.

Unfortunately the Mothereboard doesn't get released until the 7th So it's still on pre-order.

About The Cooler, I opted for the Corsair Hydro Series H110i Which, I Double checked when it got here, uses the stock AMD retention clips without having to be bolted tthrough the backplate.


----------



## JunkaDK

In 7 hours i can pick up my CPU







But i won't have my custom loop ready before tomorrow.. damn i can't wait


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Heldig!

I need to wait a week and a half before it is being shipped.. It is being shipped the 12th.


----------



## opty165

Is there any other place besides Newegg that is selling the X370 Taichi board? I've got a 1700 pre-ordered, and my Trident Z 3200 showed up earlier this week. Just waiting on a board!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Annnnnnnd Amazon in the US isn't taking pre-orders anymore. All OOS on the AM4 motherboards.


----------



## 98uk

Anyone here using an AIO watercooled solution here?

I have the original Corsair H100 which apparently will not be compatible. Wondering what other people are using?


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone here using an AIO watercooled solution here?
> 
> I have the original Corsair H100 which apparently will not be compatible. Wondering what other people are using?


Corsair H110i which uses the stock retention clips, no need to mess with the backplate.


----------



## VeritronX

Ryzen embargo lifts 9am eastern btw, ~4hrs from now.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Ryzen embargo lifts 9am eastern btw, ~4hrs from now.


Thought it was 9am CT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone here using an AIO watercooled solution here?
> 
> I have the original Corsair H100 which apparently will not be compatible. Wondering what other people are using?


If your cooler uses CLIPS to mount, and you still have the AMD retention bracket, then your ok, otherwise will need to order a kit from Corsair, from what I can tell it looks like its compatible? its confused the Am2/am3 mounting bracket doens't have obvious clips I can't find a example of it that shows it.

Edit: As long as you have the brackets that have the little screw in clips like shown here, it will work for AM4.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Ööl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not intels fault. They do make quite a bit more CPUs then AMD does by a long shot. The problem was never the TIM to begin with but the glue used to hold it together. AMD just has a difference process for liding the CPU.


When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered that ballpoint pens would not work in zero gravity. To combat the problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 billion to develop a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface, and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to 300 degrees Celsius.
The Russians used a pencil.

I would imagine intel with 10x higher budget could come up with a solution that doesn't require endusers to use razorblades, hammers, wooden blocks and vices to get their products performing as they should.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Ööl
> When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered that ballpoint pens would not work in zero gravity. To combat the problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 billion to develop a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface, and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to 300 degrees Celsius.
> The Russians used a pencil.
> 
> I would imagine intel with 10x higher budget could come up with a solution that doesn't require endusers to use razorblades, hammers, wooden blocks and vices to get their products performing as they should.


Yes but here's the kicker. NASA isn't in it to make profit, Intel is. Enjoy your capitalism lol.

P.S. The russians did it the genius way, why use a pen when a pencil works.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes but here's the kicker. NASA isn't in it to make profit, Intel is. Enjoy your capitalism lol.
> 
> P.S. The russians did it the genius way, why use a pen when a pencil works.


Supposedly sharpening a pencil in space creates too much trash for the air systems to handle, and you and up inhaling it.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes but here's the kicker. NASA isn't in it to make profit, Intel is. Enjoy your capitalism lol.
> 
> P.S. The russians did it the genius way, why use a pen when a pencil works.


Isn't that kinda why AMD hired Jim Keller?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Isn't that kinda why AMD hired Jim Keller?


My guess? They got sick of playing nice, they said f* it and started doing AMD for AMD. Nice work i must say though, Ryzen/RX/Vega, should be a HELL of a year.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Pre-ordered the 1800X from Micro Center in Cincinnati a few days ago, not sure if this location is opening early today though. Prepared to camp out for a few hours I guess.


----------



## VeritronX

I'm way more hyped seeing the other thread where someone got a 1700 early, clocked it to 4ghz on it's stock spire cooler and is getting ~20% higher single core performance in cpuz than I am with my stock i7 4790K on a H97 itx board.

Gonna be a month before I can get all the new bits though, just ordered some 3200 14-14-14 Gskill ram from america so that'll be ~3 weeks anyways. Might end up getting a 1600X instead if it's out in april.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Corsair H110i which uses the stock retention clips, no need to mess with the backplate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> If your cooler uses CLIPS to mount, and you still have the AMD retention bracket, then your ok, otherwise will need to order a kit from Corsair, from what I can tell it looks like its compatible? its confused the Am2/am3 mounting bracket doens't have obvious clips I can't find a example of it that shows it.
> 
> Edit: As long as you have the brackets that have the little screw in clips like shown here, it will work for AM4.


It's confusing because most places say only the H100i and onwards will work. Apparently the original H100i uses a different mounting.

I just checked and this is what I have left over. The box mentions AM2 and AM3 compatibility.

Might be worth just getting a new cooler altogether...


----------



## xTesla1856

In for an 1800X


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Supposedly sharpening a pencil in space creates too much trash for the air systems to handle, and you and up inhaling it.


Inhale what? Hydrogen and Helium in space?

Yeah, I get it. NASA is composed of geniuses.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's confusing because most places say only the H100i and onwards will work. Apparently the original H100i uses a different mounting.
> 
> I just checked and this is what I have left over. The box mentions AM2 and AM3 compatibility.
> 
> Might be worth just getting a new cooler altogether...


Yes Those brackets, Those will enable it to work with AM4, it attached the the Same clips that AM2 and AM3 uses.

I'd be 99% sure it works surprised Corsair doesn't mention it in their compatibility thing, I was planning on moving my H60 over and its same kinda thing just Clip mounting, measurement from AM2/AM3 clips hasn't changed.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Inhale what? Hydrogen and Helium in space?
> 
> Yeah, I get it. NASA is composed of geniuses.


I'm not sure if you are agreeing with me that inhaling it is bad, or if you are asking what they are inhaling. In the case of the latter they would be inhaling the left over sharpenings, since it floats around and all in space.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Corsair H110i which uses the stock retention clips, no need to mess with the backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> If your cooler uses CLIPS to mount, and you still have the AMD retention bracket, then your ok, otherwise will need to order a kit from Corsair, from what I can tell it looks like its compatible? its confused the Am2/am3 mounting bracket doens't have obvious clips I can't find a example of it that shows it.
> 
> Edit: As long as you have the brackets that have the little screw in clips like shown here, it will work for AM4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's confusing because most places say only the H100i and onwards will work. Apparently the original H100i uses a different mounting.
> 
> I just checked and this is what I have left over. The box mentions AM2 and AM3 compatibility.
> 
> Might be worth just getting a new cooler altogether...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Might be worth shrinking that image


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's confusing because most places say only the H100i and onwards will work. Apparently the original H100i uses a different mounting.
> 
> I just checked and this is what I have left over. The box mentions AM2 and AM3 compatibility.
> 
> Might be worth just getting a new cooler altogether...


That Is exactly what you need, the loops clips under the Stock AMD clips and you use the thumbscrews to tighten it without having to mess with the backplate. Here's the one that came with my new H110i:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm not sure if you are agreeing with me that inhaling it is bad, or if you are asking what they are inhaling. In the case of the latter they would be inhaling the left over sharpenings, since it floats around and all in space.


I guess I need to say it then.

They don't inhale in space. Helium makes their voice squeek. And Hydrogen explodes with Oxygen. lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I guess I need to say it then.
> 
> They don't inhale in space. Helium makes their voice squeek. And Hydrogen explodes with Oxygen. lol.


What i mean is while they are on the space station, if they sharpen a pencil. The sharpenings end up in the air, and the astronauts breath it. It is bad for them. So they invented that expensive pen to help the astronauts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What i mean is while they are on the space station, if they sharpen a pencil. The sharpenings end up in the air, and the astronauts breath it. It is bad for them. So they invented that expensive pen to help the astronauts.


Thay have space suits for a reason.









Ask that guy who came from a top uni. He can explain it better.

Where's he now?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thay have space suits for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask that guy who came from a top uni. He can explain it better.
> 
> Where's he now?


Busy working on his 60th peer-reviewed paper... this week!


----------



## chuck216

Wait.. 98uk You're missing something there should have been a set of thumbscrew-like nuts with a phillips slot like the ones in my photo, Though if you're currently using the cooler for an intel system they may be being used on that bracket.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Busy working on his 60th peer-reviewed paper... this week!












I checked on the other threads I am in and he was there! He must of known me. lol

Said here he has been running his sticks to 3600 C14. But on that one particular thread, he can't even run his sticks to CR1. And yep, not a trace of C14 in there.


----------



## chuck216

Here's an AMD H100i / H110i Installation Video, It's for an AM3 board but the AM4 uses the same clips:


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Wait.. 98uk You're missing something there should have been a set of thumbscrew-like nuts with a phillips slot like the ones in my photo, Though if you're currently using the cooler for an intel system they may be being used on that bracket.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I currently have them on my 4770k back in Germany.

I think i'll give it a go with this H100, as old as it is, it still works perfectly







Only changes so far was replacing one of the fans that blew a bearing!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Hello Shiftstealth,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> 
> I am emailing you regarding your pre-order # and . A good news, we should be able to fulfill your orders. As I explained in chat, all pre-orders will be processed on a first in first out basis so your orders may be shipped out on 3/2 or 3/3. If you just need 1 motherboard, you can log into your account to cancel one of your 2 orders.
> 
> If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email or you can visit our Customer Help Center to check our Help Topics and use our Self-Help tools.
> 
> Please click here to rate my service. We value your feedback!
> 
> Sincerely,


Newegg just told me mah board is shippin!


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked on the other threads I am in and he was there! He must of known me. lol
> 
> Said here he has been running his sticks to 3600 C14. But on that one particular thread, he can't even run his sticks to CR1. And yep, not a trace of C14 in there.


I posted 9 hours GSAT, but what relevancy does tbat have to anything? My kit doesnt do 1T at stock timings and overvolting. My mobo is nothing special. Never said otherwise. I actually recieved 2 flights to Washington DC funded by areospace organizations including NASA for a model rocketry competiton in high school. I can remember a persons user name and reconize them in other threads because Im a genius as well.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Newegg just told me mah board is shippin!












Congrats m80!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats m80!


My CPU is in my city. Newegg shipped it yesterday. I'll be staring at it during reviews i guess.

I got an idea. I'll make my Ryzen CPU, and my LGA1151 socket scissor.


----------



## bluej511

SCORE!!!!! My mobo ships out today. Pre-ordered it 4 days ago, was in stock yesterday went on backorder today lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SCORE!!!!! My mobo ships out today. Pre-ordered it 4 days ago, was in stock yesterday went on backorder today lol.


EGZOITED!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SCORE!!!!! My mobo ships out today. Pre-ordered it 4 days ago, was in stock yesterday went on backorder today lol.


mine has been delayed till Monday :/

gonna call them up in the morning (11:30pm here atm) and see if I can pick it up instead


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SCORE!!!!! My mobo ships out today. Pre-ordered it 4 days ago, was in stock yesterday went on backorder today lol.


Nice!







.

I have had no email to say my R7 1700+CH6 won't arrive from Amazon UK. Tracking bar is growing towards dispatch and order states arriving tomorrow. Running some stability tests and other things to log my i5/Z97/DDR3 is AOK, so once it out of PC it won't go back in and swiftly ebay!







.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> mine has been delayed till Monday :/
> 
> gonna call them up in the morning (11:30pm here atm) and see if I can pick it up instead


Hopefully I receive my CPU & mobo by tomorrow.


----------



## xTesla1856

My 1800X just arrived for pickup at my local shop. Now only that NDA needs to lift


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> mine has been delayed till Monday :/
> 
> gonna call them up in the morning (11:30pm here atm) and see if I can pick it up instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I receive my CPU & mobo by tomorrow.
Click to expand...



I'm......happy for you


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm......happy for you


lol

guys, please. Stop this. I might sell a kidney to get mine.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I really want the 1800X, but I am so unsure about if it is worth it is 130 USD more compared to the 1700X..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm......happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> guys, please. Stop this. I might sell a kidney to get mine.
Click to expand...

You can live with 1 kidney, or sell part of your liver since it grows back


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm......happy for you












btw Sarge, have you ordered the 18 or 17?edit: 1800x or 1700x

okay.. ^this sounds like you've been ordering teenage girls


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm......happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> guys, please. Stop this. I might sell a kidney to get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can live with 1 kidney, or sell part of your liver since it grows back
Click to expand...

Browsing on it now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw Sarge, have you ordered the 18 or 17?edit: 1800x or 1700x
> 
> okay.. ^this sounds like you've been ordering *teenage girls*


----------



## xTesla1856

The last few posts


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have had no email to say my R7 1700+CH6 won't arrive from Amazon UK. Tracking bar is growing towards dispatch and order states arriving tomorrow. Running some stability tests and other things to log my i5/Z97/DDR3 is AOK, so once it out of PC it won't go back in and swiftly ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that how it works? I've never pre-ordered on amazon so idk how it works. I did chat with them yesterday and they did say it would ship out today so who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I really want the 1800X, but I am so unsure about if it is worth it is 130 USD more compared to the 1700X..


I dont think so its why i went with the 1700x, the 1700 OCed at 4.0ghz on STOCK cooling beats the 1700x at factory clocks so its pretty crazy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm......happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw Sarge, have you ordered the 18 or 17?edit: 1800x or 1700x
> 
> okay.. ^this sounds like you've been ordering teenage girls
Click to expand...

1700x will be mine!

and ummm......is there a right way to answer that?


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: DAYEM



MSI Global MSI Gaming MSI Philippines X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium

Bundled with
1800X @45500
1700X @39500
1700 (Wraith Spire Cooler) @35000

Stocks arriving next 2-4 days, release date will be anytime after...



If only.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DAYEM
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global MSI Gaming MSI Philippines X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium
> 
> Bundled with
> 1800X @45500
> 1700X @39500
> 1700 (Wraith Spire Cooler) @35000
> 
> Stocks arriving next 2-4 days, release date will be anytime after...
> 
> 
> 
> If only.


Is that clock speeds?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DAYEM
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global MSI Gaming MSI Philippines X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium
> 
> Bundled with
> 1800X @45500
> 1700X @39500
> 1700 (Wraith Spire Cooler) @35000
> 
> Stocks arriving next 2-4 days, release date will be anytime after...
> 
> 
> 
> If only.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that clock speeds?
Click to expand...

Should be Php.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

AMD Ryzen 1800X leak..

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-review-processor-leak/

I don't know..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DAYEM
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global MSI Gaming MSI Philippines X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium
> 
> Bundled with
> 1800X @45500
> 1700X @39500
> 1700 (Wraith Spire Cooler) @35000
> 
> Stocks arriving next 2-4 days, release date will be anytime after...
> 
> 
> 
> If only.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that clock speeds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be Php.
Click to expand...

Pretty close to Aus pricing when purchased separately so not bad


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1800X leak..
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-review-processor-leak/
> 
> I don't know..


Seems a bit... fishy


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Seems a bit... fishy


Yeah, the 1700X is this leak: http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-delivered-early-benchmarks/

Did alot better, and seem to be more accurate.


----------



## eddiechi

Microcenter just added all Ryzens to website and 4 of the motherboards in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1800X leak..
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-review-processor-leak/
> 
> I don't know..


Im having a hard time taking this seriously for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Seems a bit... fishy


LOL


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah sarge. Looks good tbh.



This could be Cache's trick.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is that how it works? I've never pre-ordered on amazon so idk how it works. I did chat with them yesterday and they did say it would ship out today so who knows.


Norm I've experienced in past on preorder is:-

i) place order, in Amazon account>orders and via email order confirmed, green bar will state not dispatched.
ii) in between order confirmation and dispatch, the green bar keeps growing in account>order>track package towards dispatch. At point of eminent dispatch green bar will have text preparing for dispatch.
iii) on order dispatch email confirmation/green bar has text below dispatched. Depending on courier used I start seeing updates on delivery process.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah sarge. Looks good tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be Cache's trick.


The results are mixed for sure. Some tests it displays true 8 core capabilities. Some tests its behind the 7700k. Some tests it performs half as fast as the 7700k in integer, but it keeps up in gaming. These are all very mixed results.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Norm I've experienced in past on preorder is:-
> 
> i) place order, in Amazon account>orders and via email order confirmed, green bar will state not dispatched.
> ii) in between order confirmation and dispatch, the green bar keeps growing in account>order>track package towards dispatch. At point of eminent dispatch green bar will have text preparing for dispatch.
> iii) on order dispatch email confirmation/green bar has text below dispatched. Depending on courier used I start seeing updates on delivery process.


I'm using amazon locker, seems to be the fastest way to get it to my apartment. Only courier that doesn't mess up deliveries is the post office.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The results are mixed for sure. Some tests it displays true 8 core capabilities. Some tests its behind the 7700k. Some tests it performs half as fast as the 7700k in integer, but it keeps up in gaming. These are all very mixed results.


From the high latency i thik they're using a crap bios and outdated software, from what ive read there's new versions of bencmarking software for ryzen to work properly or something like that. BIOS update will make the biggest difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Could be. But you know what, I find it hard to believe it achieves the Memory Bandwidth with that kind of Latency.

CACHE runs better though. And from what I have seen by far, Cache stays within Memory speeds.

EDIT:

Look closely at FireStrike Physics for the 7700K.


----------



## VeritronX

Less than one hour left =O

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20170302T09&p0=179&font=cursive


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Could be. But you know what, I find it hard to believe it achieves the Memory Bandwidth with that kind of Latency.
> 
> CACHE runs better though. And from what I have seen by far, Cache stays within Memory speeds.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Look closely at FireStrike Physics for the 7700K.


Look at the combined......that has me very interested.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Could be. But you know what, I find it hard to believe it achieves the Memory Bandwidth with that kind of Latency.
> 
> CACHE runs better though. And from what I have seen by far, Cache stays within Memory speeds.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Look closely at FireStrike Physics for the 7700K.


Haha i was JUST looking at that, DESTROYED. Get rekt lol, its so close to the 6900k it's pretty insane. Can't wait to see how my 1700x does OCed and on water, hoping i can xfr all cores instead of 1.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the combined......that has me very interested.


Looks to be on par with what I have seen so far.

Another FS Case


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm using amazon locker, seems to be the fastest way to get it to my apartment. Only courier that doesn't f* up deliveries is the post office.





Spoiler: My order







Hoping as soon as NDA lift (which I've seen them do in past), it has reached dispatch point (the grey circle)/states preparing for dispatch. CS did state prior to placing order on the 1st that I will have it on Friday.

One etailer showed 10 CH6 intially when pre-orders began. Then they went OOS on Monday IIRC, later that day they showed another 10, last night IIRC it was 7, now it is OOS. Another site states CH6 not available. Another is due today and some other mobo is states delayed til x.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping as soon as NDA lift (which I've seen them do in past), it has reached dispatch point (the grey circle)/states preparing for dispatch. CS did state prior to placing order on the 1st that I will have it on Friday.
> 
> One etailer showed 10 CH6 intially when pre-orders began. Then they went OOS on Monday IIRC, later that day they showed another 10, last night IIRC it was 7, now it is OOS. Another site states CH6 not available. Another is due today and some other mobo is states delayed til x.


Oh my green bar is closer then yours haha.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1800X leak..
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-review-processor-leak/
> 
> I don't know..


If true, and its wccf soo







, those power and thermals are great. Same power as the 7700 with lower temps. Didn't another leak say the same thing in regards to power usage?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> If true, and its wccf soo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , those power and thermals are great. Same power as the 7700 with lower temps. Didn't another leak say the same thing in regards to power usage?


Yes it did, does use slightly less power then a 7700k, 40w or even less. In before Intel fans come in saying efficiency doesnt matter but it mattered with the fx8300 and up haha. Same nvidia excuse when the rx480 did so well in power usage.


----------



## Outcasst

http://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master

AMD Ryzen Master Utility for Overclocking Control


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> AMD Ryzen Master Utility for Overclocking Control


Does not open for intel CPU. Need to wait for my motherboard lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> AMD Ryzen Master Utility for Overclocking Control


That looks brilliant. I really hope i can OC the same one in the BIOS though.

Idk if anyone can answer, might be different for AMD then it is for Intel. I've always been told its much better to OC using the BIOS then software as its much more stable.


----------



## Outcasst

I would overclock in the BIOS every day of the week over software within windows.

Which is why I'm gutted that Pascal BIOS modding isn't a thing.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> AMD Ryzen Master Utility for Overclocking Control


Bottom image on that page has 1.55V going to the CPU.


----------



## ugotkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> AMD Ryzen Master Utility for Overclocking Control


Anyone know what save voltages and temps are supposed to be?


----------



## Shiftstealth

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/4.htm

GUYSSSSS LEGIT REVIEW


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/4.htm
> 
> GUYSSSSS LEGIT REVIEW


SHHH im reading. Its the mobo i got hehe.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/4.htm
> 
> GUYSSSSS LEGIT REVIEW


4GHZ? THAT'S IT ?!









EDIT: Page down, mayday mayday


----------



## riocrokite

do you guys know whether there's enough clearance for ty150 heatsink fan? from my simulation it seems that ty150 will be blocked by gpu because cpu mount is closer to pcie x16 slot

in short this:
z87 vs zm4:


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> 4GHZ? THAT'S IT ?!


I think we need to wait, there have been lots of bios changes recently and we don't know if that's what people will actually get.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I would overclock in the BIOS every day of the week over software within windows.
> 
> Which is why I'm gutted that Pascal BIOS modding isn't a thing.


All part of the overclocking fun imo. For CPUs, bios first loading recommended safe values. Test within Windows, use the app to get the idea where things scale. Bios again.

I do the other way around for GPUs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> 4GHZ? THAT'S IT ?!


Yea i feel the same way. I ordered the 1700x as well, I'm wondering if it's all boards or just the Gigabyte one.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Annnnnd the page is down.

Gaming was within 5% of intel other than the 5775c which has more cache or something. L4 i think.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Annnnnd the page is down.
> 
> Gaming was within 5% of intel other than the 5775c which has more cache or something. L4 i think.


I got you fam:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/7.htm


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Annnnnd the page is down.
> 
> Gaming was within 5% of intel other than the 5775c which has more cache or something. L4 i think.


Yes, Broadwell 1150 CPUs have L4 cache.


----------



## VeritronX

https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/AMD-Ryzen-7-1800X-Review-Now-and-Zen


----------



## Outcasst

So what's the verdict? Swap 1700X for the 1700?


----------



## xTesla1856

Clock for clock it's slower than both BW-E and Kaby Lake in gaming and single core stuff...


----------



## ugotkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i feel the same way. I ordered the 1700x as well, I'm wondering if it's all boards or just the Gigabyte one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> 4GHZ? THAT'S IT ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Page down, mayday mayday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I got you fam:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/7.htm


What, the 1700 overclocked higher than both the 1800x and the 1700x?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotkevin*
> 
> What, the 1700 overclocked higher than both the 1800x and the 1700x?


Silicon lottery. Shows the chips are exactly the same apart from stock clocks.

I'm downgrading my order to the 1700


----------



## bluej511

Pcper sucks at it again, they don't even provide system information lol.


----------



## xTesla1856

So in conclusion: A 6800K at 4.3GHz - 4.4GHz (like mine) wipes the floor with the 1800X in gaming and single score applications. At the moment, it is 150 bucks cheaper here than the 1800X (440 vs 579). Plus the 6800K uses less power too. If you absolutely need the 2 extra cores, go for it. If not, meh.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh no.

What kind of game choices were that?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Go for 1700 and auros 5 instead..?

It is 150 USD cheaper than 1700X and CH6


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> So in conclusion: A 6800K at 4.3GHz - 4.4GHz (like mine) wipes the floor with the 1800X in gaming and single score applications. At the moment, it is 150 bucks cheaper here than the 1800X (440 vs 579). Plus the 6800K uses less power too. If you absolutely need the 2 extra cores, go for it. If not, meh.


I think the real conclusion is wait for the 6core or get the 1700.. 6 cores and 12threads for i5 money should be awesome.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/AMD-Ryzen-7-1800X-Review-Now-and-Zen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Clock for clock it's slower than both BW-E and Kaby Lake in gaming and single core stuff...


Sorry guys, I failed to find any information regarding test configuration and memory settings. Without those information the results they posted are not indicating anything.

Therefore I dont make any conclusions from that review. I believe I dont need to explain that its easy to change result of any of the tests simply by downclocking memory.


----------



## eddiechi

Found almost a dozen reviews released already, looks like NDA was 8am east.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11170/the-amd-zen-and-ryzen-7-review-a-deep-dive-on-1800x-1700x-and-1700

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x

https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/03/amd-ryzen-review/


----------



## gupsterg

AAnnnnddd!!! Now I'm even more HYPED!.
Quote:


> The R7 1800X gave up the ghost at an applied 4050MHz using just shy of 1.45v to the core with the load line calibration set to extreme. The R7 1700X was the first surprise, as it would only hit an applied 4GHz regardless of the voltage used. I even pushed the voltage to 1.5v but it was a 4Ghz only processor. *The big surprise was that the least expensive processor, the R7 1700*, was the best overclocker in the group. It is the lowest TDP chip of the group and it responded with a stable applied 4.1GHz using 1.425v with the load line calibration set to high.


Link

Reading other reviews as well, to feel HYPED on 1700







.

Good luck to all pro-order Ryzen peeps, may the silicon lottery gods smile upon us!







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AAnnnnddd!!! Now I'm even more HYPED!.
> Link
> 
> Reading other reviews as well, to feel HYPED on 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Good luck to all pro-order Ryzen peeps, may the silicon lottery gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Guru3ds review is MUCH better. There 1800x got to 4.1 stable for a quick OC without fine tuning. My guess is the gigabyte might not be too good at OCing or they just got a low sample.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Sorry guys, I failed to find any information regarding test configuration and memory settings. Without those information the results they posted are not indicating anything.


"Ryzen integrates a dual channel DDR4 memory controller with speeds *up to 2400 MHz*, matching what Intel can do on Kaby Lake."

"Allyn here with an evaluation of the storage performance across the three major platforms. After Ryan was done with his testing, I snuck in and rearranged things a tad so that we could get as close of a look at the storage specific performance of X370 and Ryzen. Platform configuration was as follows:

(X370) AMD 1800X @ 3.5 GHz | *ASUS Crosshair VI Hero*
(X99) Intel 6900K @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS X99-Deluxe II
(Z270) Intel 7700K @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS Prime Z270-A
These are the same systems Ryan used in his testing, but I have adopted the methodology he used for his IPC tests."

"I kept BIOS power management settings at *defaults*"

Best I can pull from pcPer review on that so far.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> "Ryzen integrates a dual channel DDR4 memory controller with speeds *up to 2400 MHz*, matching what Intel can do on Kaby Lake."
> 
> "Allyn here with an evaluation of the storage performance across the three major platforms. After Ryan was done with his testing, I snuck in and rearranged things a tad so that we could get as close of a look at the storage specific performance of X370 and Ryzen. Platform configuration was as follows:
> 
> (X370) AMD 1800X @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
> (X99) Intel 6900K @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS X99-Deluxe II
> (Z270) Intel 7700K @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS Prime Z270-A
> These are the same systems Ryan used in his testing, but I have adopted the methodology he used for his IPC tests."
> 
> "I kept BIOS power management settings at defaults"
> 
> Best I can pull from pcPer review on that so far.


Vaguely mentioned memory bus capabilities does not imply they actually set them like that, i believe its even worse because of "I kept BIOS power management settings at defaults".

Did he actually checked or cared how bios set the memory?

Dont get me wrong, but I noticed that many years ago on CPU reviews, and its still a bad habit. I admit that on CPU tests where is Intel VS AMD comparation, its more of an issue.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Vaguely mentioned memory bus capabilities does not imply they actually set them like that, i believe its even worse because of "I kept BIOS power management settings at defaults".
> 
> He actually didnt checked or cared how bios set the memory.


From the sounds of it they barely had any time to test it as it was so i'm not surprised they didn't mess with much. They usually test with defaults anyways and then only tweak when overclocking, so ram is probably 2400mhz at jdec standard timings and voltage.


----------



## xTesla1856

Great Review by GN


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> From the sounds of it they barely had any time to test it as it was so i'm not surprised they didn't mess with much. They usually test with defaults anyways and then only tweak when overclocking, so ram is probably 2400mhz at jdec standard timings and voltage.


Can definitely wary because of XMP capabilities which can be present on Intel Boards and in certain DIMM modules.


----------



## bluej511

Well according to this, http://www.techspot.com/review/1345-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x/page4.html (great review btw) this is a HUGE upgrade from my 4690k to even a stock 1700x, i may just leave it at stock clocks for now and see what xfr will boost too at all times under water.

Going to take me a while to do benches as im still waiting for my ekwb brackets.


----------



## Streetdragon

For the german people! http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/


----------



## ugotkevin

Here's another one. 1700X @ 3.9 vs 7700K @ 5.0 on a GTX 1080. I'm pleasantly surprised at how close they are.

http://www.toptengamer.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-vs-intel-i7-7700k-1800x/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Review by GN


I cannot STAND gamernexus, he is an even bigger tool then jayztwocents, they are so pro intel/nvidia its outrageous.

Can people stop forgetting that it is NOT a chip made and meant for gaming? It excels in everything else. Hell for my i5 4690k even in gaming its an upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotkevin*
> 
> Here's another one. 1700X @ 3.9 vs 7700K @ 5.0 on a GTX 1080. I'm pleasantly surprised at how close they are.
> 
> http://www.toptengamer.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-vs-intel-i7-7700k-1800x/


How did they get such close results yet every other site is MILES away with the 1700/1700x doing poorly in gaming compared to the 7700k.

This is why i still don't trust reviews to this day.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well according to this, http://www.techspot.com/review/1345-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x/page4.html (great review btw) this is a HUGE upgrade from my 4690k to even a stock 1700x, i may just leave it at stock clocks for now and see what xfr will boost too at all times under water.
> 
> Going to take me a while to do benches as im still waiting for my ekwb brackets.


Yeah caught my eye as well. I recall a OCN member who went i5 4690K to i7 4790K just due to BF1 exhibiting stutter/issues for him. I don't play BF1, but when I saw spec guide for Mass Effect Andromeda (which I wanna get).

ME:A Sys.requirements on Origin
Quote:


> MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> 
> OS: 64-bit Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10
> PROCESSOR: Intel Core i5 3570 or AMD FX-6350
> MEMORY: 8 GB RAM
> VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB, AMD Radeon 7850 2GB
> HARD DRIVE: At least 55 GB of free space
> DIRECTX: DirectX 11
> 
> RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> 
> OS: 64-bit Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10
> PROCESSOR: Intel Core i7-4790 or AMD FX-8350
> MEMORY: 16 GB RAM
> VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GTX 1060 3GB, AMD RX 480 4GB
> HARD DRIVE: At least 55 GB of free space
> DIRECTX: DirectX 11


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I cannot STAND gamernexus, he is an even bigger tool then jayztwocents, they are so pro intel/nvidia its outrageous.
> 
> Can people stop forgetting that it is NOT a chip made and meant for gaming? It excels in everything else. Hell for my i5 4690k even in gaming its an upgrade.


He mentioned some pro-AMD points. For 500+250 dollar for AMD plattform you get performance comparable with 1000+350 Intel plattform. But he forgot to mention that you have to use 2x more memory modules to even compare 2 channer memory vs 4 channel memory. In memory bandwidht Intel has upper hand, with low to no measurable impact...

I already have given up on convincing any of the reviewers to test the CPUs with 2 channels regardless of Quad channel CPU/MB capability.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AAnnnnddd!!! Now I'm even more HYPED!.
> Link
> 
> Reading other reviews as well, to feel HYPED on 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Good luck to all pro-order Ryzen peeps, may the silicon lottery gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What I do know is the X370 Prime Pro likely had an effect on the OC3D review. 4.1GHz took +100W.

Crosshair VI Hero took an extra +120W on the tweaktown review for the Ryzen 7 1800X.

Meanwhile overclockersclub took +50W for the R7 1700 to hit 4.05GHz (on the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5) which is going to be much less total power due to lower power draw out of the box.

Ryzen 7 1700 will likely be the best to buy with a good motherboard.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> He mentioned some pro-AMD points. For 500+250 dollar for AMD plattform you get performance comparable with 1000+350 Intel plattform. But he forgot to mention that you have to use 2x more memory modules to even compare 2 channer memory vs 4 channel memory. In memory bandwidht Intel has upper hand, with low to no measurable impact...


Here's the main issue I'm having with these gaming benchmarks (some will agree some wont). I dont know of ANYONE who games with such a high end Intel CPU, a friend of mine has a 5820k for gaming and that's about it.

What i would LOVE to see is how this compares to what most gamers actually use, i5 4670/4690k, i7 4790/6600/7600/7700k. Those are what gamers have and are buying, if ryzen r7 does BETTER then all those in gaming how could it not be considered a gaming chip?


----------



## mus1mus

Come time you guys lay your hands on these CPUs, the OC numbers will be raised. Don't be too gutted about the 4.1GHz OC..









Pretty much an affair for reviews anyway.

1700X for me!!!!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come time you guys lay your hands on these CPUs, the OC numbers will be raised. Don't be too gutted about the 4.1GHz OC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much an affair for reviews anyway.
> 
> 1700X for me!!!!


Which motherboard?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Which motherboard?


CH6. Not too soon though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come time you guys lay your hands on these CPUs, the OC numbers will be raised. Don't be too gutted about the 4.1GHz OC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much an affair for reviews anyway.
> 
> 1700X for me!!!!


Honestly i don't think we'll see higher clocks to be perfectly honest. AMD usually get the clocks as high as they can go already, most of their GPUs are the same affair, you only get 50-100mhz on a gpu OC with a good chip.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

CH6 seems to be the way to go..

Ordered a 1700X and CH6 yesterday, now thinking about Aorus 5 and 1700.. But I got the extra money at the moment as I save the same amount by going for a used prop for my boat, instead of getting a new one.


----------



## mistax

Canceled my 1800x from amazon since they are having issues. With reviews coming out looks like ill be picking up a 1700 and overclocking it instead.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Honestly i don't think we'll see higher clocks to be perfectly honest. AMD usually get the clocks as high as they can go already, most of their GPUs are the same affair, you only get 50-100mhz on a gpu OC with a good chip.


Nope. If anything, these reviewers are not hwbot guys nor like us who push things to our advantage/disadvantages. The world needs to be taken care of modestly, you know.

Plus, these are early samples.

Hint: find me a review about 5960X hitting 4.5 at launch without hovering Voltages to more than 1.3V


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. If anything, these reviewers are not hwbot guys nor like us who push things to our advantage/disadvantages. The world needs to be taken care of modestly, you know.
> 
> Plus, these are early samples.
> 
> Hint: find me a review about 5960X hitting 4.5 at launch without hovering Voltages to more than 1.3V


Fair point OC master (ive seen your stuff in the GPU section ill take your word for it haha).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Canceled my 1800x from amazon since they are having issues. With reviews coming out looks like ill be picking up a 1700 and overclocking it instead.


Still seems like the CH6 is a better board, the 1700x in one review got to 4.0ghz on the gigabye and looks like 4.1-4.2 on the Asus, i could be wrong and could have NOTHING to do with the mobo and more so of the chip but who knows.

Anyways I'm off to pick up my ram, try not to post too much guys so i don't need to catch up haha.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Here's the main issue I'm having with these gaming benchmarks (some will agree some wont). I dont know of ANYONE who games with such a high end Intel CPU, a friend of mine has a 5820k for gaming and that's about it.
> 
> What i would LOVE to see is how this compares to what most gamers actually use, i5 4670/4690k, i7 4790/6600/7600/7700k. Those are what gamers have and are buying, if ryzen r7 does BETTER then all those in gaming how could it not be considered a gaming chip?


I am one of the people who optimize the output based on refresh rate of monitor (60fps/hz), At point where i see average FPS 90 i consider the results good enough in the CPU+GPU combo. It answers my simple question "will it run smoothly?". Thats why I run really really old CPU for that matter so far.

Extra performance may indicate possible lifespan of the system and speed at which it will age. Thast why some gamers really purchase such stuff.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Honestly i don't think we'll see higher clocks to be perfectly honest. AMD usually get the clocks as high as they can go already, most of their GPUs are the same affair, you only get 50-100mhz on a gpu OC with a good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If anything, these reviewers are not hwbot guys nor like us who push things to our advantage/disadvantages. The world needs to be taken care of modestly, you know.
> 
> Plus, these are early samples.
> 
> Hint: find me a review about 5960X hitting 4.5 at launch without hovering Voltages to more than 1.3V
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I'm still excited to get mine in hand just to see what it can really do


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Fair point OC master (ive seen your stuff in the GPU section ill take your word for it haha).


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm still excited to get mine in hand just to see what it *I* can really do *it*


corrected.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700 will likely be the best to buy with a good motherboard.


I went 1700+CH6. Board is the the most expensive I have had to date, been into PCs ~1994. My CH6 choice was not just for OC potential but other features I wanted in board.

My M7 Ranger was an example that you don't need the most expensive board but just a decent one and main factor will be the silicon lottery god shiny on you.

My 1st i5 4690K was not a patch on this 2nd one, I've been on 4.9GHz for over a year, it need so little tweaks in UEFI to get clocks it was amazing. A [email protected] run can be sometimes 100hrs+ on my rig, this CPU and board has seen a lotta hrs use under me. Again pointing to you need just decent board and not most £££ in my book.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I think I will keep my 1700X and CH6 order then... That is 150 USD more than 1700 and Aorus 5, but still, I can afford it at the moment, so why not. 1800X a waste of money imho.


----------



## xTesla1856

Cancelled the 1800X. I was expecting a lot more than what we see in these reviews. There is absolutely NO REASON to go from a 4.3-4.4 6800K and RVE10 to the 1800X.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> I am one of the people who optimize the output based on refresh rate of monitor (60fps/hz), At point where i see average FPS 90 i consider the results good enough in the CPU+GPU combo. It answers my simple question "will it run smoothly?". Thats why I run really really old CPU for that matter so far.
> 
> Extra performance may indicate possible lifespan of the system and speed at which it will age.


Well i have freesync so I'm capped to 74fps to get no tearing. What i will do today/tomorrow is run every game i have that has a benchmark with frame rate target off at the settings i have now and write everything down. We should have a fair comparison of old/new games from an i5 4690k (lets not kid ourselves most gamers have an i5 or i7, we dont have 6+ cores) and do some synthetic benchmarks as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm still excited to get mine in hand just to see what it can really do


Im going from a [email protected] to a a [email protected] to a [email protected] (for now hehe), all 3 water cooled.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Cancelled the 1800X. I was expecting a lot more than what we see in these reviews. There is absolutely NO REASON to go from a 4.3-4.4 6800K and RVE10 to the 1800X.


No offense man but there was really no reason to anyways was there? Pretty sure this is targeting people who want the best of both worlds without going broke. For me its going to be a HUGE upgrade and my 4690k was 300€ just last yr, compared to this 1700x thats 409€ right now. Its a HELL of an upgrade for 109€ more.


----------



## wuttz

for all the "slow IMC" and bad DDR4 clocks ,AMD actually has better IMC now than intel.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_processor_review,13.html


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> No offense man but there was really no reason to anyways was there? Pretty sure this is targeting people who want the best of both worlds without going broke. For me its going to be a HUGE upgrade and my 4690k was 300€ just last yr, compared to this 1700x thats 409€ right now. Its a HELL of an upgrade for 109€ more.


None taken. But given how almost every single "leak" we got showed the 1800X handily beating the 6800K, I was pretty excited. Glad I get to keep my stuff


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Cancelled the 1800X. I was expecting a lot more than what we see in these reviews. There is absolutely NO REASON to go from a 4.3-4.4 6800K and RVE10 to the 1800X.


Well, if you could actually make use of an extra 2 cores 4 threads that's a reason.

The reason why there is no reason to go from a hexcore for gaming / viewport performance Intel CPU is DX12 doesn't scale well beyond 6 cores.


----------



## Streetdragon

i realy thought the 1800x is better binned. that the 1700 can easyli clock to the clocked 1800x... hmm

guys do some overclock.net reviews!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Fair point OC master (ive seen your stuff in the GPU section ill take your word for it haha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm still excited to get mine in hand just to see what it *I* can really do *it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> corrected.
Click to expand...

Maybe....we'll see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> for all the "slow IMC" and bad DDR4 clocks ,AMD actually has better IMC now than intel.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_processor_review,13.html


That's a good bit of info there, cheers for the link


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> None taken. But given how almost every single "leak" we got showed the 1800X handily beating the 6800K, I was pretty excited. Glad I get to keep my stuff


Oh i dont trust leaks and most reviews. Im too skeptical on every reviewer having their own agenda. Ive seen one review show the 1700 on par with 7700k in gaming, yet every other single review is very VERY far off.


----------



## Ashura

All my fingers crossed for my 1700x. I hope it can do 4Ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

It should. Don't worry.


----------



## jezzer

So if you are not going to get a GPU faster than a GTX 1080 then Ryzen is as fast as 7700k on 5ghz

So if u are not on TitanXP or 1080 Ti level your gaming experience is the same as if u had a 7700k only with added multi thread performance

So If u have anything lower than an 7700k the Ryzen would be an upgrade




i said so 3 times *giggles*


----------



## wuttz

if you look at intels dual channel 7700k its actually clocked higher at DDR4-3866, but the 1800X is only at DDR4-3600 but handily beats the 770k in bandwidth memory read/write.


----------



## ducegt

Any reviews with clocks higher than 4.1 and/or water cooling?


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh i dont trust leaks and most reviews. Im too skeptical on every reviewer having their own agenda. Ive seen one review show the 1700 on par with 7700k in gaming, yet every other single review is very VERY far off.
> 
> And hey foefiddy seriously stop trolling, it's not going to end well at all for you. No matter how much Intel pays you.


Can you write a review on the 1700 when you receive it from Amazon? Don't cancel the order okay?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> if you look at intels dual channel 7700k its actually clocked higher at DDR4-3866, but the 1800X is only at DDR4-3600 but handily beats the 770k in bandwidth memory read/write.


The real problem with Ryzen and RAM aren't the speeds, but much more the latencies involved.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> if you look at intels dual channel 7700k its actually clocked higher at DDR4-3866, but the 1800X is only at DDR4-3600 but handily beats the 770k in bandwidth memory read/write.


Says in the article that 3600 isn't stable. Some OCers push Intel rigs over 4333, but I personally only am concerned with 24/7 stability.


----------



## VeritronX

I've got 3200C14 ram coming already, so i'll just wait for the dust to settle and get either the 1700 or 1600X and run it at 4ghz with SMT off.

Apparently ryzen responds well to custom watercooling which sits well with me as I have all the stuff for that already, just need a new cpu block.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> The real problem with Ryzen and RAM aren't the speeds, but much more the latencies involved.


aida64 reads wrong latency.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837308895882276866


----------



## mus1mus

Even without the tweet, I don't think one can achieve that kind of bandwidth given the shown latency.


----------



## AlphaC

The linux benchmarks are outright ludicrously fast which suggest a Windows bottleneck for prelaunch
https://www.servethehome.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-linux-benchmarks/
Quote:


> From a pure performance perspective, the AMD Ryzen is more than just competitive, it is downright awesome. After having hands-on time at the AMD Tech Day, I hit publish on our Ryzen pre-order story then promptly did so for a personal system and a system for our DemoEval lab (ETA on that one late March 2017 as it has some benchmarks it will be running in the meantime.) In fact, I even pre-ordered a complete set of components for STH's William Harmon since I thought he would love the platform. We are going to have full power numbers once we get them in our standard test beds and into the data center.



E5-1660 V3 is a octacore

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-1800x-linux&num=1


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Even without the tweet, I don't think one can achieve that kind of bandwidth given the shown latency.


no wonder the rumors pre-release were "bad IMC"..
well heck amd has lower memory clocks but better bandwidth at rated speeds.

intel is worried af.

but yeah, focus on gaming is yet a messaging ploy and theyre out in force today.
as if all you have on desktop while gaming is one app.
fools will be fools.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> aida64 reads wrong latency.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837308895882276866


Lol good thing we have reviews for stuff that isn't reading right.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

from the looks of things there are quite a number of bugs and fixes that need to be sorted out before we see the true potential of these chips.

The variation between synthetics and gaming is just too large and make no sense at all to me, the tests I've seen with SMT off are hinting at an optimization problem which will be fixed in time


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> but yeah, focus on gaming is yet a messaging ploy and theyre out in force today.
> as if all you have on desktop while gaming is one app.
> fools will be fools.


That's because the majority want power to game. We check our email on our mobile devices. We can wait extra time while a video encodes. We don't render 8 hours a day or develop JAVA apps. CPUs 10 years old can surf the web. The word fool is too much.


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> for all the "slow IMC" and bad DDR4 clocks ,AMD actually has better IMC now than intel.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_processor_review,13.html


It has a terrible outsourced IMC. Seriously you AMD bois need to live in reality.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Does anyone know what to make of the phases on my GT7 board?
https://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll1280/13-138-444-Z04.jpg?w=660&h=500&ex=2

Newegg has the images up now.

Will rep for answers.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> It has a terrible outsourced IMC. Seriously you AMD bois need to live in reality.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837308895882276866
AIDA64 Tweeted that they never got a Ryzen demo so their application isn't coded to receive the correct results yet.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> That's because the majority want power to game. We check our email on our mobile devices. We can wait extra time while a video encodes. We don't render 8 hours a day or develop JAVA apps. CPUs 10 years old can surf the web. The word fool is too much.


maybe its just me but i have dual monitors with different apps open. stock trading, web research, a tbs/rts game in another. may have an old photo render in the background just open too.

intel has to sell on the one app at a time with the 7700k because once it gets all thrown on the desktop it doesnt look as good for them at all.


----------



## zdude

Well, after reading reviews for the past 2 hours, I just ordered a 1700x from newegg.... 3930k I retire you to a drawer (Xeon 2697v2 you are now the server)


----------



## mus1mus

http://hwbot.org/submission/3473875_der8auer_cpu_frequency_ryzen_7_1800x_5802.93_mhz

http://hwbot.org/submission/3473862_elmor_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1800x_2454_cb

http://hwbot.org/submission/3473863_elmor_cinebench___r11.5_ryzen_7_1800x_27.4_points

Bye bye dominance. Things can only get better.


----------



## mistax

Just got back from microcenter, picked up Ch6 + 1700. Originally had preorder @ amazon newegg and microcenter for the 1800x. Ended up canceling Newegg, got burned by amazon, and then reviews came out and looks like the 1700 is the golden chip! So i saved 180 bucks =). Only downside? My ram from newegg has been on a delivery exception everday since tuesday :_( they won't leave it at the door even if i sign the slip they left for me. So have to wait until tomorrow when im not at work to go pick it up at the fulfillment center.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3473875_der8auer_cpu_frequency_ryzen_7_1800x_5802.93_mhz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3473862_elmor_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1800x_2454_cb
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3473863_elmor_cinebench___r11.5_ryzen_7_1800x_27.4_points
> 
> Bye bye dominance. Things can only get better.


So much for "Cannot go over 4000Mhz:"


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> So much for "Cannot go over 4000Mhz:"


are all these reviews on stock cooler barely getting to 4GHz?


----------



## mus1mus

I wasn't able to see a quad core beat the 5960X or a 5820K on pure multithreaded app before. Who has?


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> So much for "Cannot go over 4000Mhz:"


You realize that's on LN2? 7700K does over 7ghz on LN2.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Anybody here have their own running yet? I'm dying for some homebrew benches, anybody with a 1700 (non x)???


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> So much for "Cannot go over 4000Mhz:"
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that's on LN2? 7700K does over 7ghz on LN2.
Click to expand...

8150 goes over 8Ghz on LN2, you have no point.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Anybody here have their own running yet? I'm dying for some homebrew benches, anybody with a 1700 (non x)???


Nope, all i got today was RAM lol. Still no confirmation from amazon.fr that it shipped, i was told today but we shall see. If i get burned, Amazon will regret it and refund me the difference of buying it somewhere else, i have my ways.

My mobo has on the other hand shipped today so 2-3days should be in hand. If i tried to get it from a store would cost me much more.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8150 goes over 8Ghz on LN2, you have no point.


Obviously because I was replying to someone without one themselves. Who has no point now?


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> the high clocked quad cores can out preform octacores on multithreaded applications.


those probably are the lower clocked octals, not the r7's.


----------



## The Stilt

Here's mine, eventhou its not a proper review: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's mine, eventhou its not a proper review: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


Terrific!

I should say. Well done!


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's mine, eventhou its not a proper review: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


cTDP like with their GPUs eh. Nicely done. That will be a great reference for many years to come.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

idc my 1800x is being shipped by amazon and impress with its performance i've been wanting to ditch intel for along time as i have been a big amd fan for years now, i game at 4k so i won't have fps of 3 gazillion for epeen issues lol


----------



## wuttz

out of all the professional tech journalists with years of experience...

not one review with an asymmetric overclock?

leave 4 at stock and 4 overclocked.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Just got back from microcenter, picked up Ch6 + 1700. Originally had preorder @ amazon newegg and microcenter for the 1800x. Ended up canceling Newegg, got burned by amazon, and then reviews came out and looks like the 1700 is the golden chip! So i saved 180 bucks =). Only downside? My ram from newegg has been on a delivery exception everday since tuesday :_( they won't leave it at the door even if i sign the slip they left for me. So have to wait until tomorrow when im not at work to go pick it up at the fulfillment center.


Nice, I went 1700 prior to reviews







. Still waiting on dispatch from Amazon UK on my preorder of 1700+CH6







. Be great to compare OC potential







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Still no confirmation from amazon.fr that it shipped, i was told today but we shall see. If i get burned, Amazon will regret it and refund me the difference of buying it somewhere else, i have my ways.


Same here







, I hope we aren't burned by the rainforest







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's mine, eventhou its not a proper review: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


+rep, thank you







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice, I went 1700 prior to reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still waiting on dispatch from Amazon UK on my preorder of 1700+CH6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be great to compare OC potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I hope we aren't burned by the rainforest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Amazon.fr is now saying the 1700x i ordered has 3 left in stock, went from 1-2 months to 3 left in stock. Either they got another shipment or people cancelled their pre-order for the 1700x.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Anybody here have their own running yet? I'm dying for some homebrew benches, anybody with a 1700 (non x)???


In process of 1800x and crosshair build right now..... Microcenter had 1 MB remaining when I left there, spent an hour with tech guys there with their display build and running bencmarks at 4.2ghz


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice, I went 1700 prior to reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still waiting on dispatch from Amazon UK on my preorder of 1700+CH6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be great to compare OC potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I hope we aren't burned by the rainforest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


fun fact my set of TridentZ 2x16GB 3200/C14 cost more than my motherboard rip


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> are all these reviews on stock cooler barely getting to 4GHz?


Handed to people who dont have experience nor time to perform much of overclocking bios tuning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> You realize that's on LN2? 7700K does over 7ghz on LN2.


I do and as noted Sgt. Bilko FX 8150 hit over 8ghz over LN2.

So reply to both of you is that I am eager check some good air cooling, or some good waterblock.


----------



## rv8000

I wish Sin still dissected motherboard VRM's and plotted all the info









As far as I can tell the CH6 and Titanium will have the most expensive VRM components and the best true phase count. The taichi, fatality professional, AX-X370 G5 and K7 should all be roughly equivalent in terms of cost and quality of their VRM. And for those think that the Taichi and Fatality Pro have 16 phases.... they don't, and they won't have better power delivery than the CH6 and Titanium.

I'm a bit annoyed none of the reviews covered b-clock adjustments, but I guess that's to be expecting and there really isn't much overclocking insight to take from these reviews in general.

I ended up picking up a Gaming 5 from gigabyte, and I plan to do some testing, reviewing, and benching with temps of cpu/vrms included once I get my board.


----------



## Undervolter

Well, the hype train was real for a change, bang for buck, i think the 1700 is very good, in some review it even overclocked higher than the rest. There seem to be some RAM frequency issues with 4 slots occupied, also some talk about less game performance than what would expect, but maybe this is justified by early BIOS and early motherboard drivers. Still no info on AVX2 specific performance i think and Win7 issues. The most disappointing issue for overclockers is i think the small margin especially for 1800X. But, then again, what's Ryzen 2nd gen for? AMD will have time to work on higher clocks, better memory support, maybe new chipset. I still think that the 8 core Ryzen isn't the best choice bang for buck, for a gamer that upgrades every 2-3 years. I think this explains why:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/9.htm

The R7 is still too close to FX. Because games that can fully utilize the R7 aren't out and probably won't be out for the next 2-3 years. So for a pure gamer that upgrades every 2-3 years, i think the R7 will be overkill. The R7 is more suited to heavy multithreaded applications or to gamers that want to stream at the same time at high settings, using the CPU. At any case, from the 2-3 reviews i read, i think the best buy for someone who doesn't mind overclocking is the 1700. If not for anything else, because in 2 years the Ryzen 2nd gen is supposed to come out and like it has happened with FX or Phenom, the 2nd gen will be much better than 1st gen, so do you really want to pay for the top model now, given that the overclocking roof is close? Anyway, AMD has surpassed expectations, i am glad.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> *Handed to people who dont have experience nor time to perform much of overclocking bios tuning.*
> I do and as noted Sgt. Bilko FX 8150 hit over 8ghz over LN2.
> 
> So reply to both of you is that I am eager check some good air cooling, or some good waterblock.


Nobody has gotten these chips past 4.1Ghz on air/aio. Seems like 4.1 is the limit unless you have better cooling.


----------



## RyzenChrist

1600 dollars later


----------



## RyzenChrist

My rig should be up by 6 o'clock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, the hype train was real for a change, bang for buck, i think the 1700 is very good, in some review it even overclocked higher than the rest. There seem to be some RAM frequency issues with 4 slots occupied, also some talk about less game performance than what would expect, but maybe this is justified by early BIOS and early motherboard drivers. Still no info on AVX2 specific performance i think and Win7 issues. The most disappointing issue for overclockers is i think the small margin especially for 1800X. But, then again, what's Ryzen 2nd gen for? AMD will have time to work on higher clocks, better memory support, maybe new chipset. I still think that the 8 core Ryzen isn't the best choice bang for buck, for a gamer that upgrades every 2-3 years. I think this explains why:
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/9.htm
> 
> The R7 is still too close to FX. Because games that can fully utilize the R7 aren't out and probably won't be out for the next 2-3 years. So for a pure gamer that upgrades every 2-3 years, i think the R7 will be overkill. The R7 is more suited to heavy multithreaded applications or to gamers that want to stream at the same time at high settings, using the CPU. At any case, from the 2-3 reviews i read, i think the best buy for someone who doesn't mind overclocking is the 1700. If not for anything else, because in 2 years the Ryzen 2nd gen is supposed to come out and like it has happened with FX or Phenom, the 2nd gen will be much better than 1st gen, so do you really want to pay for the top model now, given that the overclocking roof is close? Anyway, AMD has surpassed expectations, i am glad.


Ran across something that might interest an undervolter - R7 managed to get what FX 8xxx does at 5 ghz in cinebench (800 pts) using only 30 watts







( undervolted)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's mine, eventhou its not a proper review: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


Really good read so far, much more useful than the majority of reviews on the news page


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> My rig should be up by 6 o'clock


Nice! Looking forward!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I wish Sin still dissected motherboard VRM's and plotted all the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell the CH6 and Titanium will have the most expensive VRM components and the best true phase count. The taichi, fatality professional, AX-X370 G5 and K7 should all be roughly equivalent in terms of cost and quality of their VRM. *And for those think that the Taichi and Fatality Pro have 16 phases.... they don't, and they won't have better power delivery than the CH6 and Titanium.*
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed none of the reviews covered b-clock adjustments, but I guess that's to be expecting and there really isn't much overclocking insight to take from these reviews in general.
> 
> I ended up picking up a Gaming 5 from gigabyte, and I plan to do some testing, reviewing, and benching with temps of cpu/vrms included once I get my board.


Are you sure? Is the Titanium better or are they really all equal?

BTW, I heard the Gaming 5 isn't that good for overclocking. Forgot where I read that from.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

So I picked up these at MC today, now reading more of the full reviews I am a bit disappointed in the gaming performance. Might wait a day or two and consider my options before assembling this rig.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are you sure? Is the Titanium better or are they really all equal?


The Xpower and higher end ASUS boards use higher cost/quality inductors, chokes, etc in their VRM's as opposed to their lower end boards (this is judging by hardware trends on intel boards from z68-z97 from Sin's VRM component list )

It's really hard to guess the number of true phases on some of these boards based on choke count without physically knowing the models of the parts included in the VRM's (mosfets, chokes, inductors etc...), but the Taichi and Fatality Pro are not "true" 16 phase VRM's. There is a good chance that the quality of components is also slightly worse on the Taichi and Fatality Pro in comparison to those found on the Titanium and CH6; I'm not saying the Taichi and F Pro are bad boards or not adequate enough, but the component quality will be less than that of high end models released from other board partners (models like the OC Formula, ASUS high end boards, Xpower variants from MSI, Sniper/OC Force/Gaming 8+ from Gigabyte).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The Xpower and higher end ASUS boards use higher cost/quality inductors, chokes, etc in their VRM's as opposed to their lower end boards (this is judging by hardware trends on intel boards from z68-z97 from Sin's VRM component list )
> 
> It's really hard to guess the number of true phases on some of these boards based on choke count without physically knowing the models of the parts included in the VRM's (mosfets, chokes, inductors etc...), but the Taichi and Fatality Pro are not "true" 16 phase VRM's. There is a good chance that the quality of components is also slightly worse on the Taichi and Fatality Pro in comparison to those found on the Titanium and CH6; I'm not saying the Taichi and F Pro are bad boards or not adequate enough, but the component quality will be less than that of high end models released from other board partners (models like the OC Formula, ASUS high end boards, Xpower variants from MSI, Sniper/OC Force/Gaming 8+ from Gigabyte).


I hear where you are coming from and you make sense but who knows if the Asrock Pro F doesn't match up with the Titanium.

Judging by that list you posted, not much difference at all between the Asrock Pro F vs OC Formula.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ran across something that might interest an undervolter - R7 managed to get what FX 8xxx does at 5 ghz in cinebench (800 pts) using only 30 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( undervolted)










Even if Ryzen couldn't undervolt even 0.01v, the 1700 is still very good price-performance wise, because in video encoding, it's like 2X8350 more or less, at half the TDP and power consumption. But, haste is a bad advisor. Buying early in a platform is never a good idea. For all we know, the CPUs may have errata and new revisions may come out. And in 2 years Ryzen 2nd gen. If i buy a 1700, it must not be an impulse buy. My original plan was "make sure Win7 has no problems, wait for Ryzen 2nd gen". I am not sure i will be able to resist , if Win7 is confirmed as running normally, but i will certainly let time to pass, let the dust settle down and make sure i am buying at least the "final 1st gen Ryzen platform". Cause, i don't really need it, i see it more like an investment on Win7 to last me many years. So if i buy 1st gen Ryzen, i don't think i will bother with 2nd gen. But i have a feeling that i will regret it, when i will see 2nd gen Ryzen, cause i can't recall a Phenom I user or a Bulldozer user that didn't regret it when he saw Phenom II or Vishera, respectively. And since i don't sell old computer parts, i don't want to just throw away more money (cause i will be already doing so, considering how many AM3+ parts and DDR3 i 've bought).
Ryzen 1700 is i think great, exactly for non gamers like me. But even greatness is relative. It's still a platform where we know very little, about VRM requirements, OS problems, stability, etc. Yesterday, Gigabyte had released already 3 BIOSes. Then i read this:
Quote:


> Last in line, of course, is manually tuning the overclock via the BIOS. I only used this method after getting grounded on what the chips would handle and used the BIOS to fine tune the clock speeds. I found the BIOS on the board less than granular, but it contained a fair amount of flexibility without a lot of options. Until I test the other two boards I have, I found that the 100MHz base clock was not maintained on this board, so the applied overclock resulted in a clock speed shortfall regardless of the applied multiplier. Even so, I was able to push each of the chips right to or past 4GHz.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/4.htm


Gigabyte and odd BIOS behaviour? No, it can't be!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I hear where you are coming from and you make sense but who knows if the Asrock Pro F doesn't match up with the Titanium.
> 
> Judging by that list you posted, not much difference at all between the Asrock Pro F vs OC Formula.


While the model numbers/names have changed slightly, the Formula always gets a slightly better grade and higher true phase count than the Fatality boards. And like I said it's still going to be worse component wise than the CH6 or Titaniun. It doesn't mean there's going to be a tangible difference between the end result on either board. Personally I would never buy the Titanium over the Taichi/F Pro, the price and features comparison between the two doesn't warrant it.

From what we've seen so far it is quite possible most boards above the $160-170 board will be more than adequate enough to push Ryzen to the 3.8-4.1 barrier we've seen, and past that you're paying the price for either features you want or brand loyalty.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> While the model numbers/names have changed slightly, the Formula always gets a slightly better grade and higher true phase count than the Fatality boards. And like I said it's still going to be worse component wise than the CH6 or Titaniun. It doesn't mean there's going to be a tangible difference between the end result on either board. Personally I would never buy the Titanium over the Taichi/F Pro, the price and features comparison between the two doesn't warrant it.
> 
> From what we've seen so far it is quite possible most boards above the $160-170 board will be more than adequate enough to push Ryzen to the 3.8-4.1 barrier we've seen, at past that you're paying the price for either features you want or brand loyalty.


Gotcha. I figured the differences are negligible if you are spending $150 and up. Like you said, it comes down to features and the Asrock F Pro seems to have it all..


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotcha. I figured the differences are negligible if you are spending $150 and up. Like you said, it comes down to features and the Asrock F Pro has it all it seems.


Agreed, feature wise the F Pro looks like a solid board


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Ryzen couldn't undervolt even 0.01v, the 1700 is still very good price-performance wise, because in video encoding, it's like 2X8350 more or less, at half the TDP and power consumption. But, haste is a bad advisor. Buying early in a platform is never a good idea. For all we know, the CPUs may have errata and new revisions may come out. And in 2 years Ryzen 2nd gen. If i buy a 1700, it must not be an impulse buy. My original plan was "make sure Win7 has no problems, wait for Ryzen 2nd gen". I am not sure i will be able to resist , if Win7 is confirmed as running normally, but i will certainly let time to pass, let the dust settle down and make sure i am buying at least the "final 1st gen Ryzen platform". Cause, i don't really need it, i see it more like an investment on Win7 to last me many years. So if i buy 1st gen Ryzen, i don't think i will bother with 2nd gen. But i have a feeling that i will regret it, when i will see 2nd gen Ryzen, cause i can't recall a Phenom I user or a Bulldozer user that didn't regret it when he saw Phenom II or Vishera, respectively. And since i don't sell old computer parts, i don't want to just throw away more money (cause i will be already doing so, considering how many AM3+ parts and DDR3 i 've bought).
> Ryzen 1700 is i think great, exactly for non gamers like me. But even greatness is relative. It's still a platform where we know very little, about VRM requirements, OS problems, stability, etc. Yesterday, Gigabyte had released already 3 BIOSes. Then i read this:
> Gigabyte and odd BIOS behaviour? No, it can't be!


Am i gonna regret buying it?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Agreed, feature wise the F Pro looks like a solid board


Did you buy a Ryzen board and proc? If so, which ones?


----------



## Undervolter

I think something that deserves further enquiry, is what will happen with 1600X cores. Will they have exclusively defective cores or can it be that they might also have functional cores, but that exceed TDP, so they get disabled, much like in AM3? If the latter is true, in 6 months, we might start seeing core unlocking tools and 6 core Ryzens unlocking to 7 or 8 cores, much like you could do with 960T for example. I don't really trust such cores, but aspiring gamers on a budget that are hesitant on what to do right now, might want to wait for more info on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> Am i gonna regret buying it?


That's for you to answer...In my case, if Ryzen 2nd gen as a CPU or as CPU+motherboard combo, is considerably better, i certainly will, cause i don't really need Ryzen 1st gen now and i don't think i will be willing to buy everything new from scratch again in 2 years. Things are different, if you are prone to selling your current stuff to recover some money or if you really have immediate need. It's also a matter of preconception based on history. I skipped Phenom I and Bulldozer and went for Phenom II/Athlon II and Vishera. And looking back, i am glad i skipped the 1st gens.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Amazon.fr is now saying the 1700x i ordered has 3 left in stock, went from 1-2 months to 3 left in stock. Either they got another shipment or people cancelled their pre-order for the 1700x.


Only 1700X here, 3 left as well







, CH6 has dropped by £10, so due to pre-order guarantee should get it back swiftly







. No further updates on my orders dispatch yet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, the hype train was real for a change, bang for buck, i think the 1700 is very good, in some review it even overclocked higher than the rest.


Yeeppeee!







, now I just pray to silicon gods my 1700 is good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Here's mine, eventhou its not a proper review: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


Quote:


> Due to that fact, they are officially called as "Shadow PStates". This means that unlike with the previous designs these PStates are not defined in the standard MSR registers and cannot be modified (or be seen) by the user. The only way the user can even verify their presence is to see them actually firing (i.e. from the actual effective frequency & voltage).




So VCORE point on CH6 will show actual voltage of "Shadow PStates"?

Any light you can shed on VDDP?



Is the CH6 6 true phases doubled to 12? orange lines doublers, red drivers?

Cheers and many thanks for the anandtech post for sure







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only 1700X here, 3 left as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , CH6 has dropped by £10, so due to pre-order guarantee should get it back swiftly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No further updates on my orders dispatch yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeeppeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I just pray to silicon gods my 1700 is good!
> 
> 
> 
> So VCORE point on CH6 will show actual voltage of "Shadow PStates"?
> 
> Any light you can shed on VDDP?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the CH6 6 true phases doubled to 12? orange lines doublers, red drivers?
> 
> Cheers and many thanks for the anandtech post for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For me the 1700x went from 449€ to 409€ so can't exactly complain


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I will get a good motherboard, and a 1700. WIll possibly upgrade to gen to on the CPU as it should fit the CH6 quite well. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> 
> 
> So I picked up these at MC today, now reading more of the full reviews I am a bit disappointed in the gaming performance. Might wait a day or two and consider my options before assembling this rig.


take one for the team


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only 1700X here, 3 left as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , CH6 has dropped by £10, so due to pre-order guarantee should get it back swiftly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No further updates on my orders dispatch yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeeppeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I just pray to silicon gods my 1700 is good!
> 
> 
> 
> So VCORE point on CH6 will show actual voltage of "Shadow PStates"?
> 
> Any light you can shed on VDDP?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the CH6 6 true phases doubled to 12? orange lines doublers, red drivers?
> 
> Cheers and many thanks for the anandtech post for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


usually the driver is further out from the socket than the mosfet. Doubler goes between the driver and the mosfet.

For NexFET: PWM controller --> driver ---> mosfet ---> choke/inductor ---> capacitor ---> CPU
For PowIRStage: PWM controller --> driver+mosfets integrated package --> choke/inductor ---> capacitor ---> CPU

----
In other news , Microcenter motherboards are sparse , the only option for X370 is ASUS:
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard $255
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard $170 , about right for MSRP
MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard $110 (not worth it)
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard $100 (not worth it)
ASUS PRIME B350M-A/CSM AM4 mATX AMD Motherboard $90 (not worth it)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 4+2 phase, doubled.
> IR Salem-series controller, IR3599 doublers, IR3535 high-current drivers and CSD87350Q5D PowerBlocks from TI.
> Pretty much as good as you can get.
> 
> ~185A sustained for VDDCR_CPU @ 100°C, ~92.5A sustained for VDDCR_SOC @ 100°C.


Any news on the MSI X370 Xpower TITANIUM and Asrock X370 Taichi (probably 6+2 doubled? hopefully the same NexFETs as CH VI Hero)?

AFAIK the Gigabyte Gaming 5 is 6+4 PowIRStages of unknown amperage.


----------



## Rainmaker91

can anyone confirm whether or not the clip mounts on Asus mobos will work with the old 939/AMD2/AM3 coolers? I read someone claim the new package was slightly taller and thus not compatible. I'm not expecting to use my old boxed coolers for much other than a test boot anyway, but it would be good to be able to test it before hooking it up to the loop.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think something that deserves further enquiry, is what will happen with 1600X cores. Will they have exclusively defective cores or can it be that they might also have functional cores, but that exceed TDP, so they get disabled, much like in AM3? If the latter is true, in 6 months, we might start seeing core unlocking tools and 6 core Ryzens unlocking to 7 or 8 cores, much like you could do with 960T for example. I don't really trust such cores, but aspiring gamers on a budget that are hesitant on what to do right now, might want to wait for more info on that.
> That's for you to answer...In my case, if Ryzen 2nd gen as a CPU or as CPU+motherboard combo, is considerably better, i certainly will, cause i don't really need Ryzen 1st gen now and i don't think i will be willing to buy everything new from scratch again in 2 years. Things are different, if you are prone to selling your current stuff to recover some money or if you really have immediate need. It's also a matter of preconception based on history. I skipped Phenom I and Bulldozer and went for Phenom II/Athlon II and Vishera. And looking back, i am glad i skipped the 1st gens.


This is part of what I'm waiting to find out. I bought a bunch of Regor Athlon IIs and ended up with a house full of cheap Phenom II X4 rigs. I would love to see this happen again.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is the CH6 6 true phases doubled to 12? orange lines doublers, red drivers?
> 
> Cheers and many thanks for the anandtech post for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


4+2 phase, doubled.
IR Salem-series controller, IR3599 doublers, IR3535 high-current drivers and CSD87350Q5D PowerBlocks from TI.
Pretty much as good as you can get.

~185A sustained for VDDCR_CPU @ 100°C, ~92.5A sustained for VDDCR_SOC @ 100°C.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Did you buy a Ryzen board and proc? If so, which ones?


1700 and the Gigabyte AX370 G5

Motherboard was mostly due to the reliability of all of the Gigabyte boards I own, color scheme, the integrated features (bio switches, debug leds, switches on board, LED headers), and inclusion of support for some of the Creative Software.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> This is part of what I'm waiting to find out. I bought a bunch of Regor Athlon IIs and ended up with a house full of cheap Phenom II X4 rigs. I would love to see this happen again.


i wanna unlocked a 4c to 8c for $129 and oc it to 3.5


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> i wanna unlocked a 4c to 8c for $129 and oc it to 3.5


That would be SICK but I highly doubt this would happen. . Though.. I know as much as the next guy about the 4 core and 6 cores.. are they cut down or disabled cores? If so will we get access to enabling them? We'll see..


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 4+2 phase, doubled.
> IR Salem-series controller, IR3599 doublers, IR3535 high-current drivers and CSD87350Q5D PowerBlocks from TI.
> Pretty much as good as you can get.
> 
> ~185A sustained for VDDCR_CPU @ 100°C, ~92.5A sustained for VDDCR_SOC @ 100°C.


Is there a review out for the CH6?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Yeeppeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I just pray to silicon gods my 1700 is good!


Well, they might have received some unlucky specimens or a very lucky 1700, but it's what happened, so theoretically, the 1700 might overclock just as well as the higher models:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/4.htm


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For me the 1700x went from 449€ to 409€ so can't exactly complain


Yeah well we're in Brexit mode














, diving £££














, so every little helps







.

Well R7 1700 is "preparing for dispatch"







. Now I hope CH6 is updated soon to same status.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 4+2 phase, doubled.
> IR Salem-series controller, IR3599 doublers, IR3535 high-current drivers and CSD87350Q5D PowerBlocks from TI.
> Pretty much as good as you can get.
> 
> ~185A sustained for VDDCR_CPU @ 100°C, ~92.5A sustained for VDDCR_SOC @ 100°C.


+rep, many thanks







, any info on what was also in that post you replied to? cheers







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> So VCORE point on CH6 will show actual voltage of "Shadow PStates"?
> 
> Any light you can shed on VDDP?


.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, they might have received some unlucky specimens or a very lucky 1700, but it's what happened, so theoretically, the 1700 might overclock just as well as the higher models.


Yeah I guess so







, just the way of "silicon lottery"







.


----------



## nycgtr

Think i qualify for the club


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Think i qualify for the club


plz send some over


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Think i qualify for the club


I spy extra R7's, go go silicone lottery tickets.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> can anyone confirm whether or not the clip mounts on Asus mobos will work with the old 939/AMD2/AM3 coolers? I read someone claim the new package was slightly taller and thus not compatible. I'm not expecting to use my old boxed coolers for much other than a test boot anyway, but it would be good to be able to test it before hooking it up to the loop.


From what I recall from reviews I viewed, you can use the clip mounts for a previous socket cooler on AM4. You just can't use AM3 backplate on AM4, only board so far that has AM3 holes is Crosshair VI Hero.

If I was using a previous socket cooler on AM4 clip mounts I would remove after 1st mounting and check TIM spread/mating was good and remount then and use.


----------



## Neokolzia

Alot of people are disappointed with the benchmarks, between optimization, considering in most cases We're seeing Ryzen within a few % of margin of most intel chips in games. And in games that are not nessicarily known to be amazing for parallelization.

Either way, its still a processor that will enable more multi-tasking then Intel's Quad cores, or 6 cores, at a very similar gaming performance. I'd rather Jump on AM4 now because I NEED the upgrade, rather then jumping onto a 6core Intel for same price, getting at least right now a few % more gaming performance, and lose out elsewhere.

It is very strange that a 1700 and 1800x at same clock speeds aren't same wattage though. Anyone explain that? Considering they are same performance in some of the benchmarks, clearly more samples are needed.

Curious if 1700's are going to be binned and just some are reaching 4ghz


----------



## nycgtr

I picked 3 1800x and 1 1700x. I will be comparing them to my 5960x. Just time restraints is the pain. I am hoping one of those will give me better than what we've seen in reviews oc wise.


----------



## nersty

My wife works right next to MicroCenter so she picked up a Hero and 1800X for me. She keeps texting me pictures of the boxes along with claims of how she plans to get stuck in traffic.







((((


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Alot of people are disappointed with the benchmarks, between optimization, considering in most cases We're seeing Ryzen within a few % of margin of most intel chips in games. And in games that are not nessicarily known to be amazing for parallelization.
> 
> Either way, its still a processor that will enable more multi-tasking then Intel's Quad cores, or 6 cores, at a very similar gaming performance. I'd rather Jump on AM4 now because I NEED the upgrade, rather then jumping onto a 6core Intel for same price, getting at least right now a few % more gaming performance, and lose out elsewhere.
> 
> It is very strange that a 1700 and 1800x at same clock speeds aren't same wattage though. Anyone explain that? Considering they are same performance in some of the benchmarks, clearly more samples are needed.
> 
> Curious if 1700's are going to be binned and just some are reaching 4ghz


Honestly, from the reviews thus far of 1700's being overclocked, it appears to be purely random. In other words, 1700's overclock just as much as others if not more sometimes. I don't think there's any binning yet (AMD might do it in the future though so order it now?)

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2017-03%2Famd-ryzen-1800x-1700x-1700-test%2F7%2F&edit-text=&act=url

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_1700x_1700/4.htm


----------



## NIGH7MARE

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I picked 3 1800x and 1 1700x. I will be comparing them to my 5960x. Just time restraints is the pain. I am hoping one of those will give me better than what we've seen in reviews oc wise.


Waiting for review


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From what I recall from reviews I viewed, you can use the clip mounts for a previous socket cooler on AM4. You just can't use AM3 backplate on AM4, only board so far that has AM3 holes is Crosshair VI Hero.
> 
> If I was using a previous socket cooler on AM4 clip mounts I would remove after 1st mounting and check TIM spread/mating was good and remount then and use.


Thanks, I guess I'll dust of my old Agena cooler. It came with a CPU that had 140w TDP and tjmax at 60-70 so I doubt a test run would be troublesome as long as I can manage to mount it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Honestly, from the reviews thus far of 1700's being overclocked, it appears to be purely random. In other words, 1700's overclock just as much as others if not more sometimes. I don't think there's any binning yet (AMD might do it in the future though so order it now?)


Could well be the case.

I'm hoping it was like "oh look we forgot to bin some 1700, let's just restamp the 1700X/1800X"







. Once I flog the Wraith Spire with RGB (_yeah baby_ ) it will bring it close to speculated R5 1600X $







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Thanks, I guess I'll dust of my old Agena cooler. It came with a CPU that had 140w TDP and tjmax at 60-70 so I doubt a test run would be troublesome as long as I can manage to mount it.


No worries







. IIRC it was in OC3D preview of CH6 or the big 1hr review they did today. May have been also in the Bit Tech Ryzen review, been reading so many that it just evades me which exact one to point to







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

If my 1700 is a potato, I'll return it for a 1700X.

I really hope that it will overclock well. 4.4 under water would be amazing!!


----------



## rv8000

I think the different SKU's are purely based on light/quick binning and hitting specific performance at different price segments, they look to be totally un-related to oc potential as of now.

1700 is clearly the best buy for anyone who plans to overclock as its going to compete with the 1700x and 1800x.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I think the different SKU's are purely based light binning and hitting specific performance at different price segments, they look to be totally un-related to oc potential as of now.
> 
> 1700 is clearly the best buy for anyone who plans to overclock as its going to compete with the 1700x and 1800x.


I would gladly spend the extra on the 1700X if it gives me 300mhz more. Considering my loop costed more than the CPU + Mobo..


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I would gladly spend the extra on the 1700X if it gives me 300mhz more. Considering my loop costed more than the CPU + Mobo..


As would I, but if bios maturity of motherboards and some more experienced overclockers can't get much better results out of the chips, there doesn't seem to be a reason for an "enthusiast" to buy an 1800x over the 1700.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> As would I, but if bios maturity of motherboards and some more experienced overclockers can't get much better results out of the chips, there doesn't seem to be a reason for an "enthusiast" to buy an 1800x over the 1700.


I can return my CPU within 45 days of use with a full refund, So if this wont go over 4000mhz, I will return it for sure.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can return my CPU within 45 days of use with a full refund, So if this wont go over 4000mhz, I will return it for sure.


Ethical way to support AMD.


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> My wife works right next to MicroCenter so she picked up a Hero and 1800X for me. She keeps texting me pictures of the boxes along with claims of how she plans to get stuck in traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((


You got a keeper...lucky man


----------



## FLCLimax

Cancelled order and went to Microcenter in Flushing, Queens. They are nto as busy as the Long Island store and have dozens of X370 motherboards in stock as well as all 3 SKU's of Ryzen. Picked up a 1700X and a Crosshair on my lunch break.


----------



## RyzenChrist

I went to the St. David's Microcenter and I was first in line. Me and another guy were the only two. They had 20 Hero's and there was still 10+ when I left an hour and a half later


----------



## spyui

I wonder why all the Ryzen reviews don't have benchmark for SLI or Crossfire GPU setup. I want to know how big the impact of running 1080 sli on x8 compare to x16 on X99 board. There are some one did the review on SLI running on x16 - x8 to double X16 pci lane on intel board ( z170 vs x99 ) and double x16 PCIE have higher performance. I hope someone on here with 1080 sli can share the result with us when you got your Ryzen.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I went to the St. David's Microcenter and I was first in line. Me and another guy were the only two. They had 20 Hero's and there was still 10+ when I left an hour and a half later


Hah, I probably passed you. I was wearing a blue polo, black pants. Said they open at 10 but they had already opened when I got there at 9:50. Snagged a ROG and 1700X.


----------



## bluej511

Good review, changing the power profile in Windows to high performance instead of balanced seems to help.


----------



## Undervolter




----------



## nycgtr

Well right off the batt it's not booting. Getting boot code 55 on the asus with a red light on cpu. Seems someone else has this issue as well on asus forums.

Also seem to get a ram error. I am some spare crucial ddr4 that is on the qvl list lol. All 4 sticks in any slot all code 55 or 54.


----------



## Outcasst

Anyone ordering from scan.co.uk actually get anything dispatched today? They've not shipped anything and haven't informed me of any delays.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*


+rep, for info share







. Expected this TBH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well right off the batt it's not booting. Getting boot code 55 on the asus with a red light on cpu. Seems someone else has this issue as well on asus forums.
> 
> Also seem to get a ram error. I am some spare crucial ddr4 that is on the qvl list lol. All 4 sticks in any slot all code 55 or 54.


I plan to use "Flashback" feature to update UEFI to latest version prior to full install/1st boot. Perhaps try that?

Consult manual, use min hardware as guide in manual.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Expected this TBH.
> I plan to use "Flashback" feature to update UEFI to latest version prior to full install/1st boot. Perhaps try that?


Its the first thing im doing before changing ANYTHING, its getting a BIOS update first thing.

The temps for this CPU on an nh-u12s seem to be AMAZING. 52°C under full load, i have a bigger nh-u14s laying around, but if its getting 52°C on air, i wonder what temps ill get with a 360 and a 240mm rad. I have an r9 390 in the loop as well but i will try to test cpu only temps and full load temps.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The temps for this CPU on an nh-u12s seem to be AMAZING. 52°C under full load, i have a bigger nh-u14s laying around, but if its getting 52°C on air, i wonder what temps ill get with a 360 and a 240mm rad. I have an r9 390 in the loop as well but i will try to test cpu only temps and full load temps.


Nice







, data on NH-U12S from review? or you got yous up and running?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , data on NH-U12S from review?


yea from hardware unboxed. 




Guessing having it soldered helps massively. Considering most of the time my water temps stay around 28°C should be fantastic with ryzen, I'm hoping my restrictive gpu block won't hinder it too much but we shall see. I just hope i orient the waterblock correctly for the most efficient cooling.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Expected this TBH.
> I plan to use "Flashback" feature to update UEFI to latest version prior to full install/1st boot. Perhaps try that?
> 
> Consult manual, use min hardware as guide in manual.


I broke out the 2nd board. Posted no problems. I have 3 boards on hand, all are asus crosshair. Looking at the barcode all 3 are the same bios revision.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Good review, changing the power profile in Windows to high performance instead of balanced seems to help.


Tom's hardware noticed the same. Both Windows power profile (balanced) and SMT enabled, hurts games (HP = High Performance Profile, No SMT = SMT disabled)





http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951-6.html


----------



## Osirus23

Anyone with a Ryzen up and running see if it has a built-in TPM? I found this option reading the BIOS manual for an X370 board:

"AMD CPU fTPM - Enables or disables the TPM 2.0 function integrated in the AMD CPU. (Default: Enabled)"


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Tom's hardware noticed the same. Both Windows power profile (balanced) and SMT enabled, hurts games (HP = High Performance Profile, No SMT = SMT disabled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951-6.html


Its going to be very game dependent. If it doesnt affect games that much ill leave it on, seems like having high performance on helps more then disabling smt. Has something to do with the isense or wtv its called in the ryzen chip. Id rather have the voltage go down at idle but guess it will have to stay on full all the time. My guess is it needs to stay at base clock at all times and not adapt to lower clocks.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its going to be very game dependent. If it doesnt affect games that much ill leave it on, seems like having high performance on helps more then disabling smt. Has something to do with the isense or wtv its called in the ryzen chip. Id rather have the voltage go down at idle but guess it will have to stay on full all the time. My guess is it needs to stay at base clock at all times and not adapt to lower clocks.


It could be also a problem related to Windows power management/core unparking/scheduler and/or BIOS issue.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It could be also a problem related to Windows power management/core unparking/scheduler and/or BIOS issue.


Yea but glad it seems like a simple fix, for now haha.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Cheers, yeah looking forward to your results







.

@nycgtr

Perhaps bad board, but you got nothing to lose IMO by trying "Flashback".

@Undervolter

Things can only get better







, cheers for info again







.

If we expected as polished or unproblematic experience at first then I reckon we had wrong expectations.

I for one will ride the Ryzen wave with theme tune







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











This will be my RED REBELLION RIG!!!


----------



## AlphaC

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/

The Stilt believes peak efficiency is below 3.3GHz.

Also:
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_7_1800x/ ... current average air OC = 3964MHz , water= 3600MHz
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_7_1700x/ ... no Air OC it seems, 3992MHz on water
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_7_1700/ ... no results


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Cancelled order and went to Microcenter in Flushing, Queens. They are nto as busy as the Long Island store and have dozens of X370 motherboards in stock as well as all 3 SKU's of Ryzen. Picked up a 1700X and a Crosshair on my lunch break.


Pretty frustrated because all retail stores in the bay don't have any stock of anything. Fry's says they'll get 1700's and 1700X's later in the day but no motherboards until tomorrow. Amazon hasn't updated anything.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Cheers, yeah looking forward to your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @nycgtr
> 
> Perhaps bad board, but you got nothing to lose IMO by trying "Flashback".
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> Things can only get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If we expected as polished or unproblematic experience at first then I reckon we had wrong expectations.
> 
> I for one will ride the Ryzen wave with theme tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my RED REBELLION RIG!!!


Ha ha! Thanks for the video! I love both the original film and the Zen adaptation.









EDIT A small update:


----------



## DADDYDC650

Has Amazon shipped any Ryzen CPU's?


----------



## Undervolter

- 1) AMD is already working on Zen2



- 2) There will be not just Zen2 , but apparently also Zen3!



- 3) Core parking confirmed as problem related with Balanced profile and AMD will release a driver to solve it. HPET enabled in BIOS also causes performance loss, various early BIOS bugs:



- 4) XFR works on B350 motherboards too:


----------



## nycgtr

Bios flash back fixed the first board.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys, a couple questions:

1. Is a 3.8ghz all core overclock for R7 1700 basically a given? If so, is this possible while staying under 1.4v?
2. Can above be done on a b350 board?
3. How exactly is overclocking done on AM4? What id like to know is there an option to sync all cores so when there is a load on the CPU all cores boost up to ~3.8, and when i disable the load can they all come back down to an idle speed (whatever that is on amd). I really like overclocking like this, i dont want to have to set fixed volts or clockspeeds.

Thanks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> - 1) AMD is already working on Zen2
> 
> 
> 
> - 2) There will be not just Zen2 , but apparently also Zen3!
> 
> 
> 
> - 3) Core parking confirmed as problem related with Balanced profile and AMD will release a driver to solve it. HPET enabled in BIOS also causes performance loss, various early BIOS bugs:
> 
> 
> 
> - 4) XFR works on B350 motherboards too:


Thanks for the info. Do you know if Zen3 will be compatible with current AM4 boards?


----------



## Zhuni

Why is the 1700 sitting 20c lower temp?

"At the identical voltage both the 1700x and 1800x are 20c hotter than the 65w 1700 at also the same voltage in my persosnal testing."

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Do you know if Zen3 will be compatible with current AM4 boards?


No, i didn't even know that a Zen3 is planned.


----------



## Scotty99

The 1700 seems to be an absolute gem (which i predicted). I have now seen three reviews showing they run much cooler than 1700x or 1800x. Sure these can only hit 3.8-3.9ghz it seems, but that isnt all that terrible for an 8 core chip.

I think i should probably order one before they go outta stock, but what motherboard do i get? A b350 board should absolutely be able to handle a overclock at 1.352v right?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> Hah, I probably passed you. I was wearing a blue polo, black pants. Said they open at 10 but they had already opened when I got there at 9:50. Snagged a ROG and 1700X.


I was the really tall dude with the black Furry hat and red coat who kept walking around trying to decide.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Cheers, yeah looking forward to your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @nycgtr
> 
> Perhaps bad board, but you got nothing to lose IMO by trying "Flashback".
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> Things can only get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for info again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If we expected as polished or unproblematic experience at first then I reckon we had wrong expectations.
> 
> I for one will ride the Ryzen wave with theme tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my RED REBELLION RIG!!!


I already ran a couple bencmarks today, Dirt Rally, RTTR, Grid Autosport, and Hitman Absolution.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_7_1700/ ... no results


Soon







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Has Amazon shipped any Ryzen CPU's?


I'm in the UK, CPU R7 1700 yes, CH6 "not yet dispatched"







, but still showing as "Arriving tomorrow", so I'll be going to sleep wishing both are here tomorrow







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Bios flash back fixed the first board.


Thank you for feedback







, glad it sorted it for you







. I luv "flashback" feature







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ha ha! Thanks for the video! I love both the original film and the Zen adaptation.


Indeed







. Living and breathing RYZEN! these days







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The 1700 seems to be an absolute gem (which i predicted). I have now seen three reviews showing they run much cooler than 1700x or 1800x. Sure these can only hit 3.8-3.9ghz it seems, but that isnt all that terrible for an 8 core chip.
> 
> I think i should probably order one before they go outta stock, but what motherboard do i get? A b350 board should absolutely be able to handle a overclock at 1.352v right?


We probably need more review/user experience share to better know.

Gibbo/8 Pack on OCuk stated VRM heating up = throttling on CPU. So you'll want a better B350 and adequate cooling IMO.

Also do the maths







, if you only gain 0.xGHz out over 3.7GHz is it worth it for yourself? would you "think" your missing performance for uses? and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I already ran a couple bencmarks today, Dirt Rally, RTTR, Grid Autosport, and Hitman Absolution.


What you waiting for? spill the beans














. Don't leave us hanging!







.


----------



## ToguroSR

Can't wait for you guys to start posting results . Already pretty much made my mind up about getting R7 1700 . Fingers crossed i get the funds for it next month .


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm in the UK, CPU R7 1700 yes, CH6 "not yet dispatched"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but still showing as "Arriving tomorrow", so I'll be going to sleep wishing both are here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thank you for feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad it sorted it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I luv "flashback" feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Living and breathing RYZEN! these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> We probably need more review/user experience share to better know.
> 
> Gibbo/8 Pack on OCuk stated VRM heating up = throttling on CPU. So you'll want a better B350 and adequate cooling IMO.
> 
> Also do the maths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you only gain 0.xGHz out over 3.7GHz is it worth it for yourself? would you "think" your missing performance for uses? and so on.
> What you waiting for? spill the beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't leave us hanging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Witing for both cpu and mobo, my ram arrived today. Heres how my amazon bar is looking at 10:30pm.



P.S. I should have mentioned my benchmark was on my pc now not the new build haha. Don't even have my am4 brackets yet.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm in the UK, CPU R7 1700 yes, CH6 "not yet dispatched"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but still showing as "Arriving tomorrow", so I'll be going to sleep wishing both are here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thank you for feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad it sorted it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I luv "flashback" feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Living and breathing RYZEN! these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> We probably need more review/user experience share to better know.
> 
> Gibbo/8 Pack on OCuk stated VRM heating up = throttling on CPU. So you'll want a better B350 and adequate cooling IMO.
> 
> Also do the maths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you only gain 0.xGHz out over 3.7GHz is it worth it for yourself? would you "think" your missing performance for uses? and so on.
> What you waiting for? spill the beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't leave us hanging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well remember stock boost is only on one core. For the 1700 to be worth it to me for future proofing purposes i would like it ti be able to hit 3.8ghz on all cores, which it appears it is capable of.


----------



## webhito

Following this thread close by, already ordered a chvi, gonna wait and see what chip is the best one to grab while waiting for suppliers to get stock here in Mexico.


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> - 1) AMD is already working on Zen2
> 
> - 2) There will be not just Zen2 , but apparently also Zen3!


I was in the NDA call this past week, and they're actually done with Zen 2, with some small tweaks left. They've been working on Zen 3 for some time now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Is a 3.8ghz all core overclock for R7 1700 basically a given? If so, is this possible while staying under 1.4v?
> 2. Can above be done on a b350 board?
> 3. How exactly is overclocking done on AM4? What id like to know is there an option to sync all cores so when there is a load on the CPU all cores boost up to ~3.8, and when i disable the load can they all come back down to an idle speed (whatever that is on amd). I really like overclocking like this, i dont want to have to set fixed volts or clockspeeds.
> 
> Thanks.


1) The all-core boost on the R7 1700 is 3.1GHz, not 3.8. 3.8GHz is for two cores at their turbo boost speeds with XFR adding in an extra 50MHz.

2) Do not expect to be able to do this on any old B350 motherboard. 3.5GHz on all cores is pushing into 1700X territory, and you need a good cooler. A regular Hyper 212 Evo is not going to cut the mustard. Maybe for light workloads, but I wouldn't recommend it.

3) Overclocking is done through multipliers and adjusting the system bus frequency. ASRock boards are implementing an external clock generator to help with that part, because the rest of the system still needs to function with a base clock of 100MHz. You can technically do what you want by enabling the overclock and then enabling the high performance mode on Windows, and then switch to the balanced mode when you're done. AMD has said they're working on a driver that disables core parking and allows you to stay on the balanced profile to achieve the same end result.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CataclysmZA*
> 
> I was in the NDA call this past week, and they're actually done with Zen 2, with some small tweaks left. They've been working on Zen 3 for some time now.
> 
> 1) The all-core boost on the R7 1700 is 3.1GHz, not 3.8. 3.8GHz is for two cores at their turbo boost speeds with XFR adding in an extra 50MHz.
> 
> 2) Do not expect to be able to do this on any old B350 motherboard. 3.5GHz on all cores is pushing into 1700X territory, and you need a good cooler. A regular Hyper 212 Evo is not going to cut the mustard. Maybe for light workloads, but I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> 3) Overclocking is done through multipliers and adjusting the system bus frequency. ASRock boards are implementing an external clock generator to help with that part, because the rest of the system still needs to function with a base clock of 100MHz. You can technically do what you want by enabling the overclock and then enabling the high performance mode on Windows, and then switch to the balanced mode when you're done. AMD has said they're working on a driver that disables core parking and allows you to stay on the balanced profile to achieve the same end result.


It appears that 1700, 1700x, and 1800x all overclocks to near similar levels. Has that been your experience as well? Do overclockers have a reason to reach for 1700x or 1800x instead of just 1700?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here now









1700x and Crosshair VI Hero


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700x and Crosshair VI Hero


Nice Congrats Sgt Bilko! And thanks for all your hard work on the motherboard thread. Please let me know how well it overclocks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700x and Crosshair VI Hero
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Congrats Sgt Bilko! And thanks for all your hard work on the motherboard thread. Please let me know how well it overclocks!
Click to expand...

Will do









Not looking to OC tonight though, just want to get everything setup


----------



## littlestereo

1800x and crosshair vi here on a shotty corsair h60, custom loop build coming this weekend. I'm getting 4.1 stable, 4.2 will boot but crash under load, appears temp limited. 4.2 on 6 or 4 cores. 4.3 bootable but crashes under load for 4 or 6 cores. Mem speeds can be pushed on 2 dims but core clocks suffer on 4, 3200 is max for stable 2 dimm at 4ghz core. The 3600 mem oc profile included with the mobo isn't stable under load.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CataclysmZA*
> 
> I was in the NDA call this past week, and they're actually done with Zen 2, with some small tweaks left. They've been working on Zen 3 for some time now.
> 
> 1) The all-core boost on the R7 1700 is 3.1GHz, not 3.8. 3.8GHz is for two cores at their turbo boost speeds with XFR adding in an extra 50MHz.
> 
> 2) Do not expect to be able to do this on any old B350 motherboard. 3.5GHz on all cores is pushing into 1700X territory, and you need a good cooler. A regular Hyper 212 Evo is not going to cut the mustard. Maybe for light workloads, but I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> 3) Overclocking is done through multipliers and adjusting the system bus frequency. ASRock boards are implementing an external clock generator to help with that part, because the rest of the system still needs to function with a base clock of 100MHz. You can technically do what you want by enabling the overclock and then enabling the high performance mode on Windows, and then switch to the balanced mode when you're done. AMD has said they're working on a driver that disables core parking and allows you to stay on the balanced profile to achieve the same end result.


I said while overclocked, not stock. Is the 1700 able to be overclocked on all 8 cores to 3.8 with stock like voltages (1.35-1.37 for example)? And why would a b350 board not be able to do this? I am curious where you are getting your info. If you look at reviews, the 1700 is staying 20c cooler or more than the 1700x and 1800x, it appears you really dont need much for cooling.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> 1800x and crosshair vi here on a shotty corsair h60, custom loop build coming this weekend. I'm getting 4.1 stable, 4.2 will boot but crash under load, appears temp limited. 4.2 on 6 or 4 cores. 4.3 bootable but crashes under load for 4 or 6 cores. Mem speeds can be pushed on 2 dims but core clocks suffer on 4, 3200 is max for stable 2 dimm at 4ghz core. The 3600 mem oc profile included with the mobo isn't stable under load.


What voltage are you stable at 4.1ghz with?

And are you saying that 3200mhz ddr4 is not stable at 4.1ghz? What cas rating is your 3200mhz ddr4?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Witing for both cpu and mobo, my ram arrived today. Heres how my amazon bar is looking at 10:30pm.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I should have mentioned my benchmark was on my pc now not the new build haha. Don't even have my am4 brackets yet.


Your bar is bigger than mine,







, but







for you







. Let's hope tomorrow when we Ryzen it's beautiful day!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well remember stock boost is only on one core. For the 1700 to be worth it to me for future proofing purposes i would like it ti be able to hit 3.8ghz on all cores, which it appears it is capable of.


Will let you know as soon as I have mine, earlier in thread I posted a slide/link to AMD presentation, 1700 has XFR but +50MHz instead of +100MHz as on X CPU. I do not believe it will differ in how it boost, etc compared with X CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700x and Crosshair VI Hero


OMG! SWEET







, I will be dreaming of my package tomorrow when Ryzen! LOL.


----------



## hunterwindu

At what voltage 4.1 stable and even the rest crashing ? And congrats on the new toys!


----------



## rv8000

It's so lonely without a MB


----------



## jamaican voodoo

gosh i'm jealous of you guys who receives the goods, i'm not getting my stuff till next week.


----------



## motoray

C'mon people. Need to see how many of you guys with a 1700 can hit 4.0 on all 8 cores stable. Cant decide which to buy!!!! lol.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lonely without a MB


Similar situation, CPU ready, waiting on the C6H.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> C'mon people. Need to see how many of you guys with a 1700 can hit 4.0 on all 8 cores stable. Cant decide which to buy!!!! lol.


Blame newegg for stocking discrepancies. My CPU came from the NJ warehouse overnight, meanwhile my MB is coming from Cali


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to OC tonight though, just want to get everything setup


Come on. OC it NOW!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Blame newegg for stocking discrepancies. My CPU came from the NJ warehouse overnight, meanwhile my MB is coming from Cali


I actually just canceled my order on amazon. Didn't ship on release day or before, status did not change from "we have received your order". It's a shame really was the cheapest price, instead i ordered from my retailed (it says in stock as of 230am so we'll see). Ended up getting 7% off though, didnt beat the 409€ of amazon but came to about 428€ and another 13€ for pretty much overnight shipping. So in the end instead of paying 409€ i ended up paying the retail of 449€ while shipped overnight but i can pay it over 3months with no interest so wtv.

Now to pray that ekwb bracket shows up today.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I read in the Ars review that some of the AM4 Mobo's have holes to accommodate AM3+ coolers, does anyone know which ones specifically? I don't have my receipt so I'm not getting a free bracket from Corsair and my H80i works just fine.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I read in the Ars review that some of the AM4 Mobo's have holes to accommodate AM3+ coolers, does anyone know which ones specifically? I don't have my receipt so I'm not getting a free bracket from Corsair and my H80i works just fine.


From what we've seen and heard as of RIGHT NOW, the only one with am3 mounting is the Asus Crosshair VI. I don't think MSI titanium/carbon and aorus have it.


----------



## mickeykool

I ended up canceling amazon and picked up CH6 + 1700x from microcenter. I didn't read thru the threads but what temperature monitoring software works w/ ryzen? I have tried Core Temp and Real Temp but its not updated for the new chips yet.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I ended up canceling amazon and picked up CH6 + 1700x from microcenter. I didn't read thru the threads but what temperature monitoring software works w/ ryzen? I have tried Core Temp and Real Temp but its not updated for the new chips yet.


hwinfo64 seems to be the best. From all the reviews looks like its what everyone is using. Don't forget to say your power balance to high performance.

I cancelled as well from amazon, then checked the stock and it says 1 left order quickly (was the order i just cancelled), put it in my card and did 1 day shipping and ended up with a delivery day that varies GREATLY, march 4th to march 10th. So something is def screwy with amazon.fr and probably amazon.com. I don't think they have the stock.


----------



## madweazl

I've been having trouble with Amazon shipping anything out quickly the past month or so (using Prime); the last four or five orders have taken up to four days to ship, then arrived in the typical two days.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I've been having trouble with Amazon shipping anything out quickly the past month or so (using Prime); the last four or five orders have taken up to four days to ship, then arrived in the typical two days.


When I order actual "sold by Amazon" I don't have problems usually (there are a couple of Prime Sellers that I buy water cooling parts from).

To be honest Ryzen launch seems a bit odd in general. Newegg was shipping cpu's out on the 1st... I don't think I've ever seen Newegg ship the day before previously. Now with Kabylake my 7700K shipped from Amazon the day before... Then motherboards seemed mostly awol at online retailers... yet I see people posting about 20 or more of various models at MicroCenter etc (there are no brick and mortar stores of any kind near where I live).

I ended up hitting the cancel button on my entire Amazon order. There was no update of any kind and it seemed like it was obviously not going to ship.. so why bother.

My Newegg cpu shipped yesterday... oddly my motherboard was still simply sitting there as a pre order today, but I noticed it listed as "in stock". So I killed my pre-order and ordered it again as "in stock"... the board was packaging a few minutes later and then the listing was changed to "out of stock". I don't think I would have had my motherboard shipped today if I hadn't done that.. which I've never had to do before either.

Every online retailer I looked at... just seems really off with Ryzen. It's almost like when the 6700K came out and you couldn't buy it anywhere in the US... except apparently every B&M store around has the cpus and motherboards... just not online vendors.


----------



## axiumone

Picked up a 1700 for buddies cinema4d build. Working on getting 4.0 stable. So far, memory is really stability is a little finicky. Got it running at [email protected] with two 8GB sticks. Every other reboot resets the memory to 2133.


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Picked up a 1700 for buddies cinema4d build. Working on getting 4.0 stable. So far, memory is really stability is a little finicky. Got it running at [email protected] with two 8GB sticks. Every other reboot resets the memory to 2133.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Were you able to run 3200mhz on that board without issues? Its the board i have coming with corsair 3200mhz memory.

Also i would love to know what cooler you used and the max temps hehe.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Picked up a 1700 for buddies cinema4d build. Working on getting 4.0 stable. So far, memory is really stability is a little finicky. Got it running at [email protected] with two 8GB sticks. Every other reboot resets the memory to 2133.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Really glad I went for the 1700 at this point









And now I really wish I had gotten faster shipping for my board


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So VCORE point on CH6 will show actual voltage of "Shadow PStates"?
> 
> Any light you can shed on VDDP?


The voltage during the residence in Boost or XFR states, which are shadowed can be measured from the test points the same way any other voltage can. However the CPU might not reside in these states constantly and because of that the actual voltage might vary. However during a constant workload there is no issues in measuring the voltage. Also since the SMU will automatically adjust the negative voltage offset, depending on load and temperatures the actual voltage might slightly vary because of that too.

VDDP_S0 (VDD_18_S0) is the supply voltage of PCI-E Phys during high performance state. Increasing it might be beneficial if the BCLK (and PCIe CLK) has been increased from stock


----------



## JJy3k10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I ended up canceling amazon and picked up CH6 + 1700x from microcenter. I didn't read thru the threads but what temperature monitoring software works w/ ryzen? I have tried Core Temp and Real Temp but its not updated for the new chips yet.


A lot of the Youtubers with Ryzen have been using Ryzen Master to check temps. Its probably the best bet until 3rd party apps catch up.


----------



## mus1mus

JJ is building one live.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Must watch!! 1700 [3.9 Ghz] vs 7700K [5.0 Ghz]


----------



## RyzenChrist

My 1700 is stable at 4Ghz with 1.4v right now. It wont do 4.2 for anything.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Were you able to run 3200mhz on that board without issues? Its the board i have coming with corsair 3200mhz memory.
> 
> Also i would love to know what cooler you used and the max temps hehe.


If it's anything like intel, then it's more up to the IMC in the chip than the motherboard. Other then the annoying issue that resets the memory to 2133 every unstable reboot, the 3200 kit seems to work fine. I'm only testing two sticks at the moment.

Cooler is an old h100i v1 I had laying around. Temps seem fine, around 60c at load testing [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Really glad I went for the 1700 at this point


Same. I had a 1800x on preorder this morning, but after reading about the overclocking headroom of these chips I decided to risk it with a 1700.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> My 1700 is stable at 4Ghz with 1.4v right now. It wont do 4.2 for anything.


What cooler/temps are you getting? I assume you mean on all cores? Also what board are you using.


----------



## ChronoBodi

More Ryzen box pics for everyone!


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> My 1700 is stable at 4Ghz with 1.4v right now. It wont do 4.2 for anything.


Similar results here. Benchmark stable so far [email protected], while won't even complete a cinebench run with [email protected]


----------



## spdaimon

Hey, I was just watching the AMD stream over on Twitch and he had a Ryzen, but didn't have a AM4 bracket yet. They didn't answer my question, maybe thought I was trolling..I dunno..I was genuinely curious how they were able to cool it. Are there AM4 coolers out there or are some boards still AM3 compatible?


----------



## axiumone

Most major manufacturers announced that they will have brackets for sale shorty. Some boards like the asus hero are compatible with am3/am4 coolers.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I would just like to point out to everyone that while the overclocking is disappointing that the clock issue is most likely a process issue, and thus GloFo's fault. Everyone is complaining that it isn't clocking as well as intel and that it is AMD's fault. However AMD does not control GloFo's foundaries. They simply place orders. Please keep that in mind when discussing the chip. I think AMD did fantastic given all of the obstacles.


----------



## RyzenChrist

I'm happy about the performance I get for 329.99


----------



## mus1mus

4.0 is actually already pretty good given the IPC.

Yes, Intel may beat them, but this is still right where AMD claimed. Overclocking will improve. As well as app support.

Funny thing is, most Intel users (people in general) outside this community don't even bother overclocking their CPUs. So yeah.
Understand those comments.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

NEW video!! joker proof that R7 [email protected] 3.9GHZ competes very well with a i7 [email protected] 5GHZ with MAX!! settings @ 1080p


----------



## Mikesamuel112

I should trade my predator x34 for a 720p monitor to fully take advantage of 7700K 5Ghz oc.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> I should trade my predator x34 for a 720p monitor to fully take advantage of 7700K 5Ghz oc.


lol that made me laugh out loud.

yea, not sure why some intel peeps are so against Ryzen. I mean they don't need to buy it, and if anything, it'll make intel release cheaper 6 and 8 core processors. its a win for everyone...

and those that are thinking about 7700k vs the new Ryzen, the choice is theirs. But i think as someone pointed out, the real question is would they buy a 7700k or a 6900k? even before Ryzen i would have easily wanted a 6900k (slower in gaming yes, but negligible in 1440p) and it has 8 cores. I just didn't want to pay a $1,000...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> I should trade my predator x34 for a 720p monitor to fully take advantage of 7700K 5Ghz oc.


QFT!
rep


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Picked up a 1700 for buddies cinema4d build. Working on getting 4.0 stable. So far, memory is really stability is a little finicky. Got it running at [email protected] with two 8GB sticks. Every other reboot resets the memory to 2133.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Is the memory on the Gigabyte QVL list?

edit: Needs to be single rank also if you want optimal performance.

edit 2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> NEW video!! joker proof that R7 [email protected] 3.9GHZ competes very well with a i7 [email protected] 5GHZ with MAX!! settings @ 1080p


What's the difference is he was using a Ryzen 7 1700 (retail instead of review sample?)

There's VERY few reviews with Ryzen 7 1700. The few out there seem to be more efficient up to 4 GHz ; the Ryzen 7 1700 is seen matching the Ryzen 7 1800X in many cases.

If you think about it then it makes sense since they were likely the ones to reach 65W TDP.

His Overwatch result was suprising, I'd think Blizzard operates on the lowest common denominator (i.e. mobile i5 and i7s as well as desktop i3s & i5 with 4 threads).

(Then there's some idiots benchmarking GTA V of all things.)

You have to be extremely prudent when reading these early reviews since some are using the wrong memory entirely. For example the legitreviews one: cmk32gx4m4b4000 was used. That's not on memory QVL: it's a 4000MHz kit which may not be single rank , and the highest kits are 3200MHz on MSI's memory QVL list.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Is the memory on the Gigabyte QVL list?


Not sure, I never checked and just used what I had laying around. Interestingly the kit is actually a 3600 kit, but the motherboard won't let me select anything about 3200.


----------



## Mega Man

I'll read this thread soon. Chip is here. Had to work from 6a to 1130p yesterday. Could not get the board I want (crosshair, microcenter would not allow pre orders) not gonna buy another for a few months, taxes are due and I don't know what I owe yet lol..., but I will be getting a crosshair ...and make the tomahawk into a htpc ... this will have to wait, I am to dead to make the pc.due to the ot...

Will be going into my tx10. With a ac vision vario Sterling silver block.... but that full build is a a ways away... finishing at least 2 other builds before that. Till then trying the only am4 cooler I could buy (only one in stock)

Lastly in the future will be doing a s3 ryzen build as well. Cheers to all. Glad to be joining...


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Must watch!! 1700 [3.9 Ghz] vs 7700K [5.0 Ghz]


Wow awesome. I knew it. the r7 1700 would be the king-knog of CPUS. It really is.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'll read this thread soon. Chip is here. Had to work from 6a to 1130p yesterday. Could not get the board I want (crosshair, microcenter would not allow pre orders) not gonna buy another for a few months, taxes are due and I don't know what I owe yet lol..., but I will be getting a crosshair ...and make the tomahawk into a htpc ... this will have to wait, I am to dead to make the pc.due to the ot...
> 
> Will be going into my tx10. With a ac vision vario Sterling silver block.... but that full build is a a ways away... finishing at least 2 other builds before that. Till then trying the only am4 cooler I could buy (only one in stock)
> 
> Lastly in the future will be doing a s3 ryzen build as well. Cheers to all. Glad to be joining...


LOL, same issue here too, my microcenter ran out of Crosshairs and according to my local Microcenter website, only x370 in stock was Asus Prime.

So i'm like "ah well" and as soon as i was this close to checking out, one of the reps overheard me moaning on whether there's another X370 mobo and he whipped out a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, and this wasn't EVEN listed AT ALL on the local Microcenter website AT ALL.

Almost like a secret X370 mobo, lol.


----------



## Scotty99

If you have a 1700 cpu there is no reason to spend on a high end board (not even sure its necessary for a 1700 or 1800x either). I am 100% sure 1700 will overclock the same on the cheapest x370 as it will on the 300 dollar msi titanium, the question is are there differences between b350 and entry level x370 boards.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I'll read this thread soon. Chip is here. Had to work from 6a to 1130p yesterday. Could not get the board I want (crosshair, microcenter would not allow pre orders) not gonna buy another for a few months, taxes are due and I don't know what I owe yet lol..., but I will be getting a crosshair ...and make the tomahawk into a htpc ... this will have to wait, I am to dead to make the pc.due to the ot...
> 
> Will be going into my tx10. With a ac vision vario Sterling silver block.... but that full build is a a ways away... finishing at least 2 other builds before that. Till then trying the only am4 cooler I could buy (only one in stock)
> 
> Lastly in the future will be doing a s3 ryzen build as well. Cheers to all. Glad to be joining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, same issue here too, my microcenter ran out of Crosshairs and according to my local Microcenter website, only x370 in stock was Asus Prime.
> 
> So i'm like "ah well" and as soon as i was this close to checking out, one of the reps overheard me moaning on whether there's another X370 mobo and he whipped out a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, and this wasn't EVEN listed AT ALL on the local Microcenter website AT ALL.
> 
> Almost like a secret X370 mobo, lol.
Click to expand...

The people in diy know me by name, and are friends. they were completely out....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If you have a 1700 cpu there is no reason to spend on a high end board (not even sure its necessary for a 1700 or 1800x either). I am 100% sure 1700 will overclock the same on the cheapest x370 as it will on the 300 dollar msi titanium, the question is are there differences between b350 and entry level x370 boards.


Sure there is. Because as with every generation.... AMD or Intel..... Asus is the best, crosshair, maximus, or rampage..... so yes, I need the best, and will have it


----------



## Scotty99

I am looking at the x370 from asrock, the white and black one with the wireless card for 144 bucks. I need to get to microcenter to see if they have it.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Must watch!! 1700 [3.9 Ghz] vs 7700K [5.0 Ghz]


Awesome video, thanks for sharing.

One thing i noticed, and according to the comment section, a lot of others as well.
A lot of the gameplay seems to have slight stuttering on the 7700k, whereas the R7 1700 is *buttery smooth*. Is there a logical explanation for this?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Awesome video, thanks for sharing.
> 
> One thing i noticed, and according to the comment section, a lot of others as well.
> A lot of the gameplay seems to have slight stuttering on the 7700k, whereas the R7 1700 is *buttery smooth*. Is there a logical explanation for this?


I saw that in the video from hardware unboxed. They ragged on the chip for 15 minutes only to say towards the end of the video every game played perfectly smooth, kinda shows with the FPS we are talking about here its the experience that matters more than a FPS counter.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I saw that in the video from hardware unboxed. They ragged on the chip for 15 minutes only to say towards the end of the video every game played perfectly smooth, kinda shows with the FPS we are talking about here its the experience that matters more than a FPS counter.


Absolutely agree. To actually notice the difference between the two is a big deal. Maybe higher/lower fps or frequencies will make this less noticeable, but still it's amazing to see the difference.
Curious to how this happens tho. Maybe i'm way off, but i have a feeling Ryzen is better (more efficient) at distributing workloads among the available threads so it doesn't have much overhead when cores wait on each other to finish, therefor having less visible stuttering/lag.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya ive muddled in my head today about 7700k vs 1700 and have come to the conclusion the 1700 is absolutely the better purchase, especially for someone who keeps their PC as long as i do (im still on a 2500k rig i built in 2011).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to OC tonight though, just want to get everything setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. OC it NOW!
Click to expand...

No go mate, Spent 7 hours trying to get to post.....

New Board will be arriving on Monday, on the bright side it makes for some great wall art atm


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive muddled in my head today about 7700k vs 1700 and have come to the conclusion the 1700 is absolutely the better purchase, especially for someone who keeps their PC as long as i do (im still on a 2500k rig i built in 2011).


To be honest, it's a no brainer. Price is about equal, if i'm not mistaken?
So that leaves performance as the main criteria. general FPS in games is gonna be about 5% less compared to a 7700k. But in return, u get another 4c/8t for you to use.
A 7700k would need to be 8c/16t to overtake the 1700.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I am looking at the x370 from asrock, the white and black one with the wireless card for 144 bucks. I need to get to microcenter to see if they have it.


Be careful, they may do have some X370s in stock that's not reflected on the website.

I got a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, but how it happened was so weird. It would have been Asus Prime X370 if it wasn't for one of the reps overhearing me and went in the back and got the gigabyte mobo.

So, ask the crap out of your reps, the X370 you want may be there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I saw that in the video from hardware unboxed. They ragged on the chip for 15 minutes only to say towards the end of the video every game played perfectly smooth, kinda shows with the FPS we are talking about here its the experience that matters more than a FPS counter.


I agree as well, as soon as i heard that im like oh yea, so glad i got this cpu. Its an upgrade for me either way even in gaming. I have a 4690k that barely overclocked lol. My single core score in cb15 is about 155 or so though.

I wonder if disabling 4 cores will give it HIGHER single core performance.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Think i qualify for the club





















Very lucky!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive muddled in my head today about 7700k vs 1700 and have come to the conclusion the 1700 is absolutely the better purchase, especially for someone who keeps their PC as long as i do (im still on a 2500k rig i built in 2011).


Scotty99 I would argue the opposite... I too have 2500k.

I am still generally not CPU-limited with my Nvidia 1070 on a 1440p. In other words all the benchmarks purposefully showing lower resolutions and limited-GPU does not help me at all. At 1440p they are nearly identical in FPS.

Futher, assuming the same thing will happen in the next 5-7 years, that we will not be CPU-limited in games then we should get the 1700 because it'll be faster in everything else. Also, in the past, being faster in mhz/ghz mattered because that is what GPUs and game developers were targeting. I believe that is changing (for example DX12 loves more cores) and that GPUs and games will favor more cores than pure mhz/ghz.

All in all, if one is not CPU-limited (like I have never been with 2500k), it seems less likely that I'll be CPU-limited in the future now since games will favor multiple cores. If gaming right now doesn't matter for me since I game at 1440p and I am GPU-limited, why should I get the 7700k? Also, I plan to move to 4k which will further mean that I will be more GPU-limited again. I highly doubt we'll ever be CPU-limited.

In other words, the longer you keep the CPU and you upgrade GPU more... than Ryzen is absolutely the better purchase. If you upgrade CPU's often, then 7700k is better because by the time more cores matter, you would be upgrading your CPU anyways. And in the meantime, you purchased the faster CPU for that short time period.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700x and Crosshair VI Hero


I'm Happy for you ...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700x and Crosshair VI Hero
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Happy for you ...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to OC tonight though, just want to get everything setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. OC it NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No go mate, Spent 7 hours trying to get to post.....
> 
> New Board will be arriving on Monday, on the bright side it makes for some great wall art atm
Click to expand...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to OC tonight though, just want to get everything setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. OC it NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No go mate, Spent 7 hours trying to get to post.....
> 
> New Board will be arriving on Monday, on the bright side it makes for some great wall art atm
Click to expand...

Oh my god, what rotten luck to get a DOA board OOB. I heard of someone who had an AM4 board that bricked itself on BIOS update, so maybe the BIOS on that board had an error?


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It appears that 1700, 1700x, and 1800x all overclocks to near similar levels. Has that been your experience as well? Do overclockers have a reason to reach for 1700x or 1800x instead of just 1700?


I don't have a Ryzen chip of my own, can't afford it yet. I think power users and the kind of people who grace OC.net should spring for the 1700X. When the chips roll off the line, AMD tests them and looks at their power curve while increasing clocks 25MHz at a time. Chips that more closely adhere to the expected behaviour and overclock high will be branded as X-series chips, while those that drop off the expected curve as power and clock speed increases will have their TDPs lowered and branded as non-X parts.


----------



## mus1mus

OUCH Sarge!.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No go mate, Spent 7 hours trying to get to post.....
> 
> New Board will be arriving on Monday, on the bright side it makes for some great wall art atm


Aw man, missed this post







no pun intended..

Was your rig name a premonition?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey, I was just watching the AMD stream over on Twitch and he had a Ryzen, but didn't have a AM4 bracket yet. They didn't answer my question, maybe thought I was trolling..I dunno..I was genuinely curious how they were able to cool it. Are there AM4 coolers out there or are some boards still AM3 compatible?


Asus Crosshair Vi has support to mount AM3 coolers as well as am4 coolers


----------



## Mega Man

Of course. It's one of many reasons why Asus kids the best....

they think ahead


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to OC tonight though, just want to get everything setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. OC it NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No go mate, Spent 7 hours trying to get to post.....
> 
> New Board will be arriving on Monday, on the bright side it makes for some great wall art atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, what rotten luck to get a DOA board OOB. I heard of someone who had an AM4 board that bricked itself on BIOS update, so maybe the BIOS on that board had an error?
Click to expand...

It happens, does sound like a borked BIOS tbh though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OUCH Sarge!.


Yah, I'm not too worried, my original CVF turned up DOA when I bought it, history likes to repeat itself it seems








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No go mate, Spent 7 hours trying to get to post.....
> 
> New Board will be arriving on Monday, on the bright side it makes for some great wall art atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man, missed this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no puns intended..
Click to expand...

haha, was a good pun anyway


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I said while overclocked, not stock. Is the 1700 able to be overclocked on all 8 cores to 3.8 with stock like voltages (1.35-1.37 for example)? And why would a b350 board not be able to do this? I am curious where you are getting your info. If you look at reviews, the 1700 is staying 20c cooler or more than the 1700x and 1800x, it appears you really dont need much for cooling.


I think it'll be able to get between 3.5-3.7 on all cores for the majority of samples. 3.8-4.0GHz will be the upper end of samples out there, and 3.9GHz might be the limit for a lot of them. There's a reason why AMD qualified it as a 1700 and not a 1700X, because its voltage curve might be different for the same clocks compared to a 1700X sample. The 1700 also drops the most clock speed out of the three chips to stay under TDP thanks to its precision boost settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Picked up a 1700 for buddies cinema4d build. Working on getting 4.0 stable. So far, memory is really stability is a little finicky. Got it running at [email protected] with two 8GB sticks. Every other reboot resets the memory to 2133.


That looks really good! Beware of using AIDA for temps, because it reads the values from AMD's SenseMI output sensor incorrectly. The Radeon Master utility might be slightly more accurate.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

So fra, thw 1700, 1700X and 1800X seems to overclock just the same. I my won't do 4ghz under water, I am going to be pissed..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CataclysmZA*
> 
> I think it'll be able to get between 3.5-3.7 on all cores for the majority of samples. 3.8-4.0GHz will be the upper end of samples out there, and 3.9GHz might be the limit for a lot of them. There's a reason why AMD qualified it as a 1700 and not a 1700X, because its voltage curve might be different for the same clocks compared to a 1700X sample. The 1700 also drops the most clock speed out of the three chips to stay under TDP thanks to its precision boost settings.
> 
> That looks really good! Beware of using AIDA for temps, because it reads the values from AMD's SenseMI output sensor incorrectly. The Radeon Master utility might be slightly more accurate.


Is hwinfo64 updated to read Ryzen? I keep seeing everyone using it in the reviews.


----------



## GamerDork

I'm having browsing problems as my internet is severely capped at the moment, so literally a single forum page takes me 4-5 minutes to load.

What is the benefit to paying more for the 1800x vs the 1700x? Is it just the factory clock speeds, or will the 1800x likely OC much better than the 1700x? I don't see a difference otherwise in the specs.


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is hwinfo64 updated to read Ryzen? I keep seeing everyone using it in the reviews.


I know that HWMonitor is correct, and so is ASUS AI Suite. Not sure what else because I don't have my own sample on hand.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Scotty99 I would argue the opposite... I too have 2500k.
> 
> I am still generally not CPU-limited with my Nvidia 1070 on a 1440p. In other words all the benchmarks purposefully showing lower resolutions and limited-GPU does not help me at all. At 1440p they are nearly identical in FPS.
> 
> Futher, assuming the same thing will happen in the next 5-7 years, that we will not be CPU-limited in games then we should get the 1700 because it'll be faster in everything else. Also, in the past, being faster in mhz/ghz mattered because that is what GPUs and game developers were targeting. I believe that is changing (for example DX12 loves more cores) and that GPUs and games will favor more cores than pure mhz/ghz.
> 
> All in all, if one is not CPU-limited (like I have never been with 2500k), it seems less likely that I'll be CPU-limited in the future now since games will favor multiple cores. If gaming right now doesn't matter for me since I game at 1440p and I am GPU-limited, why should I get the 7700k? Also, I plan to move to 4k which will further mean that I will be more GPU-limited again. I highly doubt we'll ever be CPU-limited.
> 
> In other words, the longer you keep the CPU and you upgrade GPU more... than Ryzen is absolutely the better purchase. If you upgrade CPU's often, then 7700k is better because by the time more cores matter, you would be upgrading your CPU anyways. And in the meantime, you purchased the faster CPU for that short time period.


I am not sure what you are saying here to be honest, do you agree or disagree the 1700 is the better chip lol?

To me its like this, i am going to have my next PC for at least as long as ive had this one, probably longer. I know for a fact ryzen will age better than a 7700k will. Its not like ryzen is a bad gaming CPU, its just behind the 7700k a bit, and there is a ton of improvement that can be had with bios updates/windows updates and when game devs start actually programming with ryzen chips in mind.

To me, ryzen is the smart choice for someone who plans on keeping their next PC a long time.


----------



## ugotkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> I'm having browsing problems as my internet is severely capped at the moment, so literally a single forum page takes me 4-5 minutes to load.
> 
> What is the benefit to paying more for the 1800x vs the 1700x? Is it just the factory clock speeds, or will the 1800x likely OC much better than the 1700x? I don't see a difference otherwise in the specs.


For what I have seen all 3 chips overclock in the ballpark of 3.9-4.1. Most people are going for the 1700.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty-

I would like to join this club! Today picked up the 1700x and a GIGABYTE AX370 AORUS GAMING 5, 212 evo, and g.skill ripjaws 5! Unfortunately I have to wait on DHL to get their crap together till then I have to wait







. I hate DHL.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1700 and Aorus 5 ordered for less than what the 1800X is costing, so I am happy! Hoping for 4000 on water.


----------



## Scotty99

TBH id be ok with a full 8 core 3.8ghz, gonna be using a dark rock pro 3. Come on tax returns, get in mah belly!


----------



## SpeedyVT

It irks me that Newegg thought that shipping my board from California was totally a legitimate move. I got my processor from New Jersey and got it the next day. My Ryzen rig won't be ready till next week.


----------



## Mega Man

Ever thought that the mobo shipped from the warehouse it was at, and the cpu did the same... If you would like they may be willing toago the mobo to the other waste house, ship them both to you at the same time... making them both get to you at a even later date.....


----------



## DaaQ

Here is the Ryzen master guide. @Mikesamuel112
http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/AMD%20Ryzen%20Processor%20and%20AMD%20Ryzen%20Master%20Overclocking%20Users%20Guide.pdf


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I'm happy about the performance I get for 329.99


Happy for you, but it's not as good as you claimed it would be. You spoke as though you were leaking info from a credible source or that you had an early chip yourself. Prove me wrong and get it up to 4.6.


----------



## comagnum

Seriously considering selling my skylake setup and getting the 1700.. has there been any reviews using 350 boards yet?


----------



## Ashura

Just chilling for now.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> Just chilling for now.


I hope you gaved him some reggae mussic...( Road to Zyon or such..)


----------



## SweWiking

Only "jokers" review shows that Ryzen is close to the 7700k while gaming, all other reviews shows that the Ryzen 1800x compares to the 4790k att best.

Why is that ?


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

+rep, thank you as always for your help







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Really glad I went for the 1700 at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I really wish I had gotten faster shipping for my board


Me to







, 1700 on the way today, let down by no CH6 stock







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Must watch!! 1700 [3.9 Ghz] vs 7700K [5.0 Ghz]


+rep, thank you for share







, a must watch indeed







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Other then the annoying issue that resets the memory to 2133 every unstable reboot, the 3200 kit seems to work fine. I'm only testing two sticks at the moment.


More than likely new mobo UEFI releases will fix issue IMO. To be expected issues like this for early adoptation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I think AMD did fantastic given all of the obstacles.


+1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.0 is actually already pretty good given the IPC.
> 
> Yes, Intel may beat them, but this is still right where AMD claimed. Overclocking will improve. As well as app support.
> 
> Funny thing is, most Intel users (people in general) outside this community don't even bother overclocking their CPUs. So yeah.
> Understand those comments.


True that from what I've seen with friends/family members builds. My bro went i5 6600k+M8 Ranger, after what having system 6mths he is dabbling in OC now and more than likely will be at stock for 24/7.

He like me has been Intel since 2007, prior that AMD, now he is eyeing Ryzen as next rig change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> yea, not sure why some intel peeps are so against Ryzen. I mean they don't need to buy it, and if anything, it'll make intel release cheaper 6 and 8 core processors. its a win for everyone...
> 
> and those that are thinking about 7700k vs the new Ryzen, the choice is theirs. But i think as someone pointed out, the real question is would they buy a 7700k or a 6900k? even before Ryzen i would have easily wanted a 6900k (slower in gaming yes, but negligible in 1440p) and it has 8 cores. I just didn't want to pay a $1,000...


+1.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Only "jokers" review shows that Ryzen is close to the 7700k while gaming, all other reviews shows that the Ryzen 1800x compares to the 4790k att best.
> 
> Why is that ?


Probably because he did some of the things that Lisa Su spoke on in the Reddit AMA, like using the high-performance power setting in Windows. He also had a nice OC going and (I believe) 3000MHz RAM running as well.

There are clearly issues that need ironing out in terms of Windows and in BIOSes, but there are things that can be done to better represent where performance should be with more fine-tuning.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It happens, does sound like a borked BIOS tbh though.


Try "Flashback" feature, another member I suggested to revived his board that way. Consult manual, use min hardware as guided, elmor on mobo thread/hwbot forum posted a later UEFI than on Asus support site when I checked last night. He has also done OC guide. He works for _ _ _ _







.


----------



## Deadboy90

So how are the 1700's OCing? I'm going to PAX next week so I'm going to see if I can buy one there but only if most of you are able to hit at least 4.0.


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So how are the 1700's OCing? I'm going to PAX next week so I'm going to see if I can buy one there but only if most of you are able to hit at least 4.0.


I'm curious also, as well as b350 performance. If b350 boards oc relatively well I'm gonna offload my skylake system.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It happens, does sound like a borked BIOS tbh though.
> 
> 
> 
> Try "Flashback" feature, another member I suggested to revived his board that way. Consult manual, use min hardware as guided, elmor on mobo thread/hwbot forum posted a later UEFI than on Asus support site when I checked last night. He has also done OC guide. He works for _ _ _ _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Tried all 3 BIOS versions multiple times, I worked on it for over 7 hours mate, I covered everything I could think of, even made a sacrifice to the PC gods.....



not really but you get my meaning


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh ok







, shame







.


----------



## poii

Quote:


> While Kaveri wanted Dual Rank, it is single rank for Ryzen, which is released for the fastest clock rates. Only with these modules, the maximum clock speed of DDR4-2.667 is available in the dual-channel mode, ie the normal operation with two memory latches. If dual-rank memory is taken, it drops to DDR4-2.400. When the AMD boards are fully equipped with a total of four memory modules, the values fall to DDR4-2.133 and DDR4-1.866, respectively.


https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/amd-ryzen-1800x-1700x-1700-test/#abschnitt_der_neue_speichercontroller_ist_eigenwillig

I feel like this is important and not much talked about.

TL;DR Ryzen really wants single rank DDR4 memory, do not mix it up with single channel(!)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Happy for you, but it's not as good as you claimed it would be. You spoke as though you were leaking info from a credible source or that you had an early chip yourself. Prove me wrong and get it up to 4.6.


Come on man.

It is not purely about clocks.

Ryzen/AM4 to me is way better "bang for $" with competitive performance. When next Zen is out I won't be getting another board as need x socket/chipset like on Intel.

AFAIK you buy AMD GPU for "bang for $" otherwise you would be nVidia?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Happy for you, but it's not as good as you claimed it would be. You spoke as though you were leaking info from a credible source or that you had an early chip yourself. Prove me wrong and get it up to 4.6.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man.
> 
> It is not purely about clocks.
> 
> Ryzen/AM4 to me is way better "bang for $" with competitive performance. When next Zen is out I won't be getting another board as need x socket/chipset like on Intel.
> 
> AFAIK you buy AMD GPU for "bang for $" otherwise you would be nVidia?
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone bought a 285 because of bang for buck tbh :/


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think anyone bought a 285 because of bang for buck tbh :/


I'm going to buy a vega because of freesync. Not B4B


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poii*
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/amd-ryzen-1800x-1700x-1700-test/#abschnitt_der_neue_speichercontroller_ist_eigenwillig
> 
> I feel like this is important and not much talked about.
> 
> TL;DR Ryzen really wants single rank DDR4 memory, do not mix it up with single channel(!)


Good to know. I just checked and it appears the memory I bought is single rank. Guess I lucked out there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think anyone bought a 285 because of bang for buck tbh :/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy a vega because of freesync. Not B4B
Click to expand...

I'm going Vega because I'm not paying over $1k for a GPU (AUD, not USD) and I want more Vram, Fury X is *just* fast enough for me atm but Vram is hitting a wall.

Vega brings more speed and more HBM to the table, if early price estimates are to be believed then it'll come in around $900 AUD or so and that'll be about what I'm willing to spend.

But no, the 285 was weird, 7970's were still faster than it yet they were cheaper....


----------



## Scotty99

What is single rank memory? I have been doing this since early 2000's, legit never heard that term lol.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What is single rank memory? I have been doing this since early 2000's, legit never heard that term lol.


Single sided RAM most likely.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What is single rank memory? I have been doing this since early 2000's, legit never heard that term lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Single sided RAM most likely.
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Scotty99

Ahh, kinda hard to tell with all the heatsinks. Someone should come up with a list


----------



## mus1mus

3200*C14* G.Skill TridentZ is a good one.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3200*C14* G.Skill TridentZ is a good one.


Ya, no lol. That ram is 170 dollars....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya, no lol. That ram is 170 dollars....


Was able to get it 3555 C14-14-14 Stable on X99 which is more picky with RAM.









3200 C12-13-12 too.


----------



## Scotty99

Ram pricing is so aids right now, ugh. Worst time to build a system i have seen in years, but also the only time for me cause of tax returns grrrr.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think anyone bought a 285 because of bang for buck tbh :/


Sorta depends if bought on promo, etc. I saw some real crazy deals in the UK.

Not aiming this next piece at you mate.

I didn't feel milked by Intel for my i5/Z97 setup. As I bought on some real heavy promos, I would never have splurged like I am on Ryzen with Intel.

When intially looking for a mobo for i5 4690K I saw Z87 would work with DC, as long as firmware updated on mobo. Many buyers like me couldn't buy those very cut price high end Z87 boards as we had no compatible chip to flash mobo to use DC.

Then on Z97, what I could go max 4C/8T, Ryzen is offering so much more when all chips are out.

Intel milked many mainstream peeps IMO. Oh look here's 6600k/7700k with small IPC gain and better IGP. You want, sorry go get Z170. Ahh look here is 7600k/7700k, you want, stump up for Z270.

Then "aww I want better temps", let me delid my recently purchased Intel for $xxx.

Yeah baby I'm revolting! AMD have earned my £ this time. And damn straight I'm gonna recommend over Intel to friends/family, etc.


----------



## comagnum

Has anyone seen any reviews done with a b350 board yet?


----------



## bossie2000

If all Ryzen'z troubles is sorted out,it's bye bye Intel!!


----------



## combat fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Only "jokers" review shows that Ryzen is close to the 7700k while gaming, all other reviews shows that the Ryzen 1800x compares to the 4790k att best.
> 
> Why is that ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bossie2000*
> 
> If all Ryzen'z troubles is sorted out,it's bye bye Intel!!


Yeah right, keep telling yourself that!


----------



## bossie2000

Quote:


> Yeah right, keep telling yourself that!


Fanboy..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bossie2000*
> 
> If all Ryzen'z troubles is sorted out,it's bye bye Intel!!


Intel isn't going anywhere regardless if AMD gains some performance via software updates.


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Intel fixes bugs too. Do you think bug fixing is just an AMD thing?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CataclysmZA*
> 
> That looks really good! Beware of using AIDA for temps, because it reads the values from AMD's SenseMI output sensor incorrectly. The Radeon Master utility might be slightly more accurate.


Thanks, I completely forgot about the master utility. I just installed it and it looks like the latest beta version of aida64 has the right temp. CPU diode temps in aida and the master utility are the same.


----------



## becks

*1800X* 5264.33 MHz on something air ... (from what I can tell)
its 1.8v no air folks








&

*1800X* 5802.93MHz on LN2..

already!?...


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Come on man.
> 
> It is not purely about clocks.
> 
> Ryzen/AM4 to me is way better "bang for $" with competitive performance. When next Zen is out I won't be getting another board as need x socket/chipset like on Intel.
> 
> AFAIK you buy AMD GPU for "bang for $" otherwise you would be nVidia?


I wasn't commenting negatively on Zen. Just on someone who was misrepresenting themselves and information about it.

I've always said AMD provides good value. You'll probably be wanting better RAM with the next Zen though. I've historically bought cheap, like 60 to 75 USD mobos for Intel and AMD that clocked with the big dogs and met my needs. Paid out 135 for Z270 and I don't expect it will last as long as the cheap ones, but I'm spoiling myself after having stayed with Lynnfeild way too long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think anyone bought a 285 because of bang for buck tbh :/


Powercolor was 200USD at launch. 33℅ OC on top of the out of box OC. I wanted freesync and only had a modest PSU at the time. 290 was more than 120 more. If I did it again, I may have gone with the 290. Wasn't willing to lose freesync for Tahiti. And it was not cheaper at the time. Thanks for your concern though. Vega for me next and I'll spend that extra 120 I saved, if needed.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> *1800X* 5264.33 MHz on air ... (from what I can tell)
> 
> &
> 
> *1800X* 5802.93MHz on LN2..
> 
> already!?...


1.8V is NOT on AIR lol.

PS: My rig is drained. Waiting for my mobo.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*


Edited my post, don't want to misinform anyone. Thanks for pointing it at me.


----------



## Yttrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> *1800X* 5264.33 MHz on air ... (from what I can tell)
> 
> &
> 
> *1800X* 5802.93MHz on LN2..
> 
> already!?...


Keep in mind, he probaly ran this chip delidded which might have yielded slight improvements.

From the website, " Germany der8auer says:

21 hours ago - No I wanted to have it with all cores/threads







"

" Total Size
16314 MB
Frequency
1217.1 MHz - Ratio 3:28
Timings
11-11-11-28-44-1 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)"

@der8auer Nice


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yttrium*
> 
> @der8auer Nice


@der8auer +1 from me as well


----------



## der8auer

Thanks guys







That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2









I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now









I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


Nice, looking forward to it


----------



## Nickyvida

So this arrived, finally.

Same can't be said for the mobo unfortunately.







2 weeks to go.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


Very nice! Will be waiting for that for sure!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So this arrived, finally.
> 
> Same can't be said for the mobo unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks to go.


My motherboard is on the fedex truck, and my pc is apart


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


Nice! Like your work. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Yttrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


Looking forward to your expertise


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


What is your experience with different motherboards and their ability to overclock?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> My motherboard is on the fedex truck, and my pc is apart


I feel your pain. Mine won't be here for another two weeks too. Switched to the Gaming Carbon to free up money for Vega.

Hopefully this chip can clock high. Being diffused in China rather than in Malaysia, will it fare worse in the silicon lottery?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> I feel your pain. Mine won't be here for another two weeks too. Switched to the Gaming Carbon to free up money for Vega.
> 
> Hopefully this chip can clock high. Being diffused in China rather than in Malaysia, will it fare worse in the silicon lottery?


Ryzen is on a LPP production node. After 3.3Ghz the voltage to clock it higher scales exponentially rather than linerally. The node this was printed on from Samsung was made for phone processors like snapdragon CPU's, not high power desktop processors. We *might* see an improvement with different steppings, but day 1 cpu's will all drop out at around 4.0Ghz due to voltage/power constraints.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Ryzen is on a LPP production node. After 3.3Ghz the voltage to clock it higher scales exponentially rather than linerally. The node this was printed on from Samsung was made for phone processors like snapdragon CPU's, not high power desktop processors. We *might* see an improvement with different steppings, but day 1 cpu's will all drop out at around 4.0Ghz due to voltage/power constraints.


Too bad, I keep having to remind myself I'm not dealing with Piledriver where most chips can hit 5.0+


----------



## der8auer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What is your experience with different motherboards and their ability to overclock?


So far ASUS (C6H) is the best because you can run quite high ref-clock and use low memory multiplier. The problem is that we can't adjust subtimings so we have te rely on low memory multipliers to get low and fast subs, use high ref clock to push up the clocks. Using this method will give you the best performance overall.

Clock wise I noticed no difference on air/water using High-End boards from different brands. The CPUs generally don't clock that great. Had many 1800X CPUs in my hands that wouldn't do 4G at below 1,45 Volt


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Ryzen is on a LPP production node. After 3.3Ghz the voltage to clock it higher scales exponentially rather than linerally. The node this was printed on from Samsung was made for phone processors like snapdragon CPU's, not high power desktop processors. We *might* see an improvement with different steppings, but day 1 cpu's will all drop out at around 4.0Ghz due to voltage/power constraints.


Thanks

Wait.. so all will do 4 regardless? Will there be some lucky ones who can do above 4?

I guess that's the price to pay for preordering, i guess. Still it's a beast of a chip.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> So far ASUS (C6H) is the best because you can run quite high ref-clock and use low memory multiplier. The problem is that we can't adjust subtimings so we have te rely on low memory multipliers to get low and fast subs, use high ref clock to push up the clocks. Using this method will give you the best performance overall.
> 
> Clock wise I noticed no difference on air/water using High-End boards from different brands. The CPUs generally don't clock that great. Had many 1800X CPUs in my hands that wouldn't do 4G at below 1,45 Volt


So for a day-to-day use, a Aorus five or something like that is completely fine for a watercooled loop?

Awesome, thank you! You just saved me 80 USD.







+ Rep


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Too bad, I keep having to remind myself I'm not dealing with Piledriver where most chips can hit 5.0+


Honestly. I feel this bodes extremely well if the 7nm process isn't LPP. If they can find someone to print them high power chips, and reach frequencies like intel after applying some more IPC/IMC/SMT improvments AMD will laugh all the way to the bank with Zen+


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wait.. so all will do 4 regardless? Will there be some lucky ones who can do above 4?
> 
> I guess that's the price to pay for preordering, i guess. Still it's a beast of a chip.


Some might do slightly above 4, some do 4.15Ghz. However not too much. At that point the voltage / temps are just too much.


----------



## Deadboy90

Does anyone know anything about the AM4 Boards' Power Phases? I know it was a thing with AM3+ boards but I wasn't able to see it anywhere on the spec sheets on Newegg.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Clock wise I noticed no difference on air/water using High-End boards from different brands. The CPUs generally don't clock that great. Had many 1800X CPUs in my hands that wouldn't do 4G at below 1,45 Volt


Using watercooling could you get the 1800x running above 4ghz, or was 4ghz about the highest it would do on both air/watercooling ?
*with wc i mean custom loop ofc.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the AM4 Boards' Power Phases? I know it was a thing with AM3+ boards but I wasn't able to see it anywhere on the spec sheets on Newegg.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5w5rc0/am4_motherboard_links_a320_added/


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Some might do slightly above 4, some do 4.15Ghz. However not too much. At that point the voltage / temps are just too much.


Oh i see. Thanks! Even the boards make no difference whatsoever in clocking?

Hopefully it won't be too bad for me. I will try once my motherboard is here.


----------



## umeng2002

Has no one tried OC'ing a 1800x with 2 cores disabled?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Oh i see. Thanks! Even the boards make no difference whatsoever in clocking?
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too bad for me. I will try once my motherboard is here.


The processors appear to be hitting a voltage / temperature limit before the amperage that the motherboard is delivering becomes an issue. Ryzen CPU's aren't supposed to go above 1.45V which doesn't draw as much power as a 6900k. So honestly these are drawing less power than the FX 8350 so motherboards are less of a factor.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The processors appear to be hitting a voltage / temperature limit before the amperage that the motherboard is delivering becomes an issue. Ryzen CPU's aren't supposed to go above 1.45V which doesn't draw as much power as a 6900k. So honestly these are drawing less power than the FX 8350 so motherboards are less of a factor.


Ah snap. Even watercooling doesn't cut it?

Just saved me about $150 bucks there from switching from the titanium. Thanks! +rep!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah snap. Even watercooling doesn't cut it?
> 
> Just saved me about $150 bucks there from switching from the titanium. Thanks! +rep!


https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/

This has a chart that explains the voltage issue. I'm not aware of all of the specific's but a lower end board can deliver like 220-240W without having any issues. This will be more than enough power to get you to 4.1Ghz. If you are doing LN2 yes, spring for the Titanium as it will deliver more power more reliably. However for standard everyday clocks while gaming mid-range boards are where it is at.

Edit: This is the main part
Quote:


> As indicated by the Vmin-Fmax curve, Zeppelin's voltage scaling is perfectly linear until 3.3GHz (25mV per 100MHz). The first deviation ("Critical 1") from this linear behavior can be seen at 3.3GHz. The second and the final deviation ("Critical 2") can be seen at 3.5GHz. Beyond this point the voltage scaling is neither linear or recovers even temporarily, and the CPU is requiring higher voltage in increasingly larger steps to scale further.
> 
> The ideal frequency range for the process or the design (as a whole) appears to be 2.1 - 3.3GHz (25mV per 100MHz). Above this region (>= 3.3GHz) the voltage scaling gradually deteriorates to 40 - 100mV+ per 100MHz.
> 
> This means that at ~3.8GHz pushing further usually becomes extremely costly (power / thermal wise).
> 
> In comparison, the "critical" points for the two previous AMD desktop designs were at:
> 
> - Orochi Rev. C aka Vishera, 32nm SHP SOI - (1 = 4.4GHz, 2 = 4.7GHz)
> 
> - Kaveri / Godavari, 28nm "SHP" HPP Planar - (1 = 4.3GHz, 2 = 4.5GHz)


----------



## Contiusa

How about Ryzen temp reading guys? No more thermal margin? Do they offer values for each core or just one value overall? Is the Ryzen Master indicating the same temp as AIDA64 / HWmonitor / HWiNFO64, etc?

I hope they have that figured out, because AMD Overdrive was / is a hassle.

Cheers,


----------



## becks

Interesting video..using G.Skill & 1800x


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/
> 
> This has a chart that explains the voltage issue. I'm not aware of all of the specific's but a lower end board can deliver like 220-240W without having any issues. This will be more than enough power to get you to 4.1Ghz. If you are doing LN2 yes, spring for the Titanium as it will deliver more power more reliably. However for standard everyday clocks while gaming mid-range boards are where it is at.


Thanks for the chart.

I will be doing ocing on air(Cryorig H5). Will the X370 Gaming Carbon be fine for overclocking? But since the processer is the one that holds the key to ocing this time around, i suppose the motherboard is not really that important?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks for the chart.
> 
> I will be doing ocing on air(Cryorig H5). Will the X370 Gaming Carbon be fine for overclocking? But since the processer is the one that holds the key to ocing this time around, i suppose the motherboard is not really that important?


Quote:


> ATX X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM 4x 1866 / 2133 / 2400 / 2667(OC) / 2933(OC) / 3200(OC) 10 Realtek ALC1220 Intel I211-AT
> ATX X370 GAMING PRO CARBON 4x 1866 / 2133 / 2400 / 2667(OC) / 2933(OC) / 3200(OC) 10 Realtek ALC1220 Intel I211-AT




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5w5rc0/am4_motherboard_links_a320_added/

If this information is correct they have the same amount of phases anyways.


----------



## Ashura

Max core temps mentioned anywhere?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Max core temps mentioned anywhere?


Would also like to know this.

What have temperatures been like gaming, stressing and regular use on these chips? Been seeing some high numbers and some low ones, toms said it could be that some posts on the back plates may be too high?


----------



## bluej511

From my understanding Tj Max for ryzen is 75°C according to Asus, idk how true that is. The moron on gamernexus seems to think its 105°C or something just like Intel.

Just finishing browsing the past 3 pages i missed while sleeping. Seems like these aren't really made to be overclocked, but even with a small 100-200mhz they are getting some nice and high synthetic scores. So thats always a plus.

I plan on running mine at stock speeds, for now on water. Going to see if it stays at 3.6 or 3.8 at all times. Shame xfr can't be made to be all cores.


----------



## Johan45

Pretty sure XFR will raise the base clock on all cores if all the requirements are met. Just not all cores max boost


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From my understanding Tj Max for ryzen is 75°C according to Asus, idk how true that is. The moron on gamernexus seems to think its 105°C or something just like Intel.
> 
> Just finishing browsing the past 3 pages i missed while sleeping. Seems like these aren't really made to be overclocked, but even with a small 100-200mhz they are getting some nice and high synthetic scores. So thats always a plus.
> 
> I plan on running mine at stock speeds, for now on water. Going to see if it stays at 3.6 or 3.8 at all times. Shame xfr can't be made to be all cores.


Yea, noticed that the bump also gave some pretty good results, however so does the power consumption, an extra 100 mhz seems to be pulling an extra 100 watts? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, noticed that the bump also gave some pretty good results, however so does the power consumption, an extra 100 mhz seems to be pulling an extra 100 watts? That's pretty crazy.


Yea something just doesnt seem right there its a bit odd. Unless they're using auto OC and the voltage is going where it shouldn't then i can see why.

On the other hand, my ram arrived yesterday, my mobo will arrive tomorrow, and my 1700x should arrive Monday, ill be running more benchmarks on my 4690k this weekend to see how the 2 chips compare. These reviews don't seem to compare the r7s against mid range i5s and i7s.

My 4690k benches should be comparable to the 4670k as well they're not too far off.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea something just doesnt seem right there its a bit odd. Unless they're using auto OC and the voltage is going where it shouldn't then i can see why.
> 
> On the other hand, my ram arrived yesterday, my mobo will arrive tomorrow, and my 1700x should arrive Monday, ill be running more benchmarks on my 4690k this weekend to see how the 2 chips compare. These reviews don't seem to compare the r7s against mid range i5s and i7s.
> 
> My 4690k benches should be comparable to the 4670k as well they're not too far off.


Will be awaiting patiently for your results.


----------



## mickeykool

I have the CH6; 1700x and only able to clock up to 4. Should have just gotten the 1700. oh well.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I have the CH6; 1700x and only able to clock up to 4. Should have just gotten the 1700. oh well.


Is that on AIR or custom loop


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Will be awaiting patiently for your results.


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Is that on AIR or custom loop


As der8auer pointed, the OCing potential doesn't matter air OR water just seems to be clocked maxed out to begin with. Obviously the water one will run much cooler but it doesn't seem to make a difference when OCing, there not thermal bound but more voltage bound.

AMD has said 1.45v for 24/7 isnt recommended.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thank you.
> As der8auer pointed, the OCing potential doesn't matter air OR water just seems to be clocked maxed out to begin with. Obviously the water one will run much cooler but it doesn't seem to make a difference when OCing, there not thermal bound but more voltage bound.
> 
> AMD has said 1.45v for 24/7 isnt recommended.


Ah ok, thanks for pointing that out.

It looks like AMD pushed them as high at stock as they could. I hope these are selling like hotcakes! 90% of people will never touch overclocking anyway.


----------



## THUMPer1

1800x is pretty much maxed out in terms of speed. I'm still interested since all I do is game at 1440p freesync. 1700 maybe in my future.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> It looks like AMD pushed them as high at stock as they could. I hope these are selling like hotcakes! 90% of people will never touch overclocking anyway.


I'm planning on it but honestly for the extra wattage and gain back I'm edging out on NOT ocing it. Shame really but it happens, it will run fairly cool on my setup though. If der8auer has good results running bare die i may end up doing that, its very risky though.

Its why i went with the 1700x over the 1700 for its stock boost speeds and xfr (although its not much it is what it is haha). Does seem like the 1700 is the best buy, and even more so when OCed provided they have a good OCing result based on more then ONE chip haha.


----------



## Motley01

Finished my build late last night. Got the 1700 & Asus CH6.

Easily overclocked to 4075 MHz with 1.44v, and I didn't even try hard. I'll keep tweaking it I have the RAM at 3200.

Haven't had time to run some bechies or games yet, I'll do that today.

Here are some build pics....


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like something huge can be gained from Memory OC as it is attached to the Fabric. .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Finished my build late last night. Got the 1700 & Asus CH6.
> 
> Easily overclocked to 4075 MHz with 1.44v, and I didn't even try hard. I'll keep tweaking it I have the RAM at 3200.
> 
> Haven't had time to run some bechies or games yet, I'll do that today.
> 
> Here are some build pics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!!!!


----------



## Newbie2009

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Finished my build late last night. Got the 1700 & Asus CH6.
> 
> Easily overclocked to 4075 MHz with 1.44v, and I didn't even try hard. I'll keep tweaking it I have the RAM at 3200.
> 
> Haven't had time to run some bechies or games yet, I'll do that today.
> 
> Here are some build pics....






Yellow, that looks really funky man. Lovely job, congrats! Awaiting results.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Finished my build late last night. Got the 1700 & Asus CH6.
> 
> Easily overclocked to 4075 MHz with 1.44v, and I didn't even try hard. I'll keep tweaking it I have the RAM at 3200.
> 
> Haven't had time to run some bechies or games yet, I'll do that today.
> 
> Here are some build pics....


AMD says 1.45v shouldnt be used for 24/7 as it degrades the chip but hey it is your build so just letting you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks like something huge can be gained from Memory OC as it is attached to the Fabric. .


Yea seems like we should be more concerned about mem timings and oc rather then cpu oc haha.


----------



## mus1mus

I know I'm venturing past 1.45









Or under it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *AMD says 1.45v* shouldnt be used for 24/7 as it degrades the chip but hey it is your build so just letting you know.
> Yea seems like we should be more concerned about mem timings and oc rather then cpu oc haha.


He is at 1.44v so it is fine......lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *AMD says 1.45v* shouldnt be used for 24/7 as it degrades the chip but hey it is your build so just letting you know.
> Yea seems like we should be more concerned about mem timings and oc rather then cpu oc haha.


Actually it's *over* 1.45v risks degradation


----------



## GamingWiidesire

My body is ready









Unfortunately I preordered my R7 1700 on Amazon(.de) and I'll get it March 7th...
At least I can put the rest together.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> He is at 1.44v so it is fine......lol


Ya I might set it for auto voltage, so how that runs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually it's *over* 1.45v risks degradation


You sure about that sgt? Pretty sure from all the reviews I've read AMD reckons 1.45 at 24/7 isn't a good idea, they in fact recommend running it at 1.35v max, i could be wrong though.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Finished my build late last night. Got the 1700 & Asus CH6.
> 
> Easily overclocked to 4075 MHz with 1.44v, and I didn't even try hard. I'll keep tweaking it I have the RAM at 3200.
> 
> Haven't had time to run some bechies or games yet, I'll do that today.
> 
> Here are some build pics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice build








Did you try lowering the voltage?
1.44v for 4ghz seems high to me, some reviewers suggested 1.35V~1.4V would be enough for 4ghz.

Also, why are they recommending to keep voltage @ Auto?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You sure about that sgt? Pretty sure from all the reviews I've read AMD reckons 1.45 at 24/7 isn't a good idea, they in fact recommend running it at 1.35v max, i could be wrong though.


I believe he's being sarcastic.


----------



## bluej511

I know its reddit and i didn't watch the stream so who knows.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5x7gck/whats_the_max_voltage_of_ryzen/


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 1.44v for 4ghz seems high to me, some reviewers suggested 1.35V~1.4V would be enough for 4ghz.
> 
> Also, why are they recommending to keep voltage @ Auto?
> I believe he's being sarcastic.


Ya I'll play around with it more today, that was just my first try.

I'm also going to try and set it up for Auto OC, Auto Voltage.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You sure about that sgt? Pretty sure from all the reviews I've read AMD reckons 1.45 at 24/7 isn't a good idea, they in fact recommend running it at 1.35v max, i could be wrong though.


Quote:


> CPU Voltage can be adjusted by typing in a new value in the CPU VID text box. The example
> below uses a value of 1.40V. The CPU voltage can be adjusted in 0.00625V steps


http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/AMD%20Ryzen%20Processor%20and%20AMD%20Ryzen%20Master%20Overclocking%20Users%20Guide.pdf

AMD has an example in their overclocking guide at 1.4V.

Don't know why they'd make a guide above their recommendations.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You sure about that sgt? Pretty sure from all the reviews I've read AMD reckons 1.45 at 24/7 isn't a good idea, they in fact recommend running it at 1.35v max, i could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he's being sarcastic.
Click to expand...

Nope....
Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Most major manufacturers announced that they will have brackets for sale shorty. Some boards like the asus hero are compatible with am3/am4 coolers.


Yea..I was thinking it was like I think my R3E has 775 skt and 1366 skt holes...but the streamer is also a Red Team Plus member and I just now remember he mentioned he was using his Wraith cooler..Kind of wish I got that cooler with my FX-8370...but they were offering Assassin's Creed Rogue with the one without, so I got that..probably better off getting the cooler..lol. I bought a Noctura NH-D9L for it, haven't played the game yet. But since he is an RTP member, AMD probably sent him anything he needed. Apparently had the Ryzen days ago but couldn't say because of the NDA. As some point I'd like to check out Ryzen myself once I am in a position to.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
Click to expand...

hmm, so 1.45v is the upper limit. Running your CPU @ 1.45v or above will reduce the life span of your CPU eh? I guess we shall find out after 3-4 years


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, so 1.45v is the upper limit. Running your CPU @ 1.45v or above will reduce the life span of your CPU eh? I guess we shall find out after 3-4 years
Click to expand...

I'd be lucky to have it for that long tbh









This may interest the C6H users: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/0_50


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Asus Crosshair Vi has support to mount AM3 coolers as well as am4 coolers


Cool. Yea, I just remembered he said he was using his Wraith cooler on a MSI Titanium board. I was kind of tired last night. Just remembered this morning. And hes a RTP member, so AMD probably sent him anything else he needed to get the Wraith to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Of course. It's one of many reasons why Asus kids the best....
> 
> they think ahead


Yes, I believe my R3E has 775 and 1366 mountings, if I remember correct. Its been a while since I looked at it. I've had good experiences with them.

At some point, I'd like to a Ryzen rig, just don't have the funds right now.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

You guys happy with this so far? Ive been considering it just to switch things up


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> You guys happy with this so far? Ive been considering it just to switch things up


Few more hours until i get my motherboard


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Few more hours until i get my motherboard


:--D


----------



## Osirus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Few more hours days until i get my motherboard


Wednesday expected delivery date here. I guess I can play Breath of the Wild until then.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Wednesday expected delivery date here. I guess I can play Breath of the Wild until then.


I don't have the patience for Zelda


----------



## josephimports

I'm in. Biostar GT7 & 1700X.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







For the hardware nuts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IR3555M 60A power stages and IR35201 PWM.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I'm in. Biostar GT7 & 1700X.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the hardware nuts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR3555M 60A power stages and IR35201 PWM.


Oh baby. So glad i took a chance on this board without knowing the amperage of the phases. Pleasantly happy with it now. Considering it came with a 240GB M.2 SSD (SATA) I'd say it was basically a $180 board.


----------



## Regnitto

Waiting for tax money to hop on the ryzen train. Was going to get 1800x, but after reading through here, I think I'll go with 1700


----------



## Undervolter

I don't know if already posted. From hardware.fr. SMT (negative) impact in games:


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know if already posted. From hardware.fr. SMT (negative) impact in games:


I've seen it somewhere.... Not sure where on here though.


----------



## Motley01

I love mine, its badass.

so I've been tweaking it a little bit. Now I'm at 4055MHz with 1.395v. And squeezed a little more out of the RAM now at 3285Mhz.

Still running stability tests, but so far so good. I really like this Asus CH6 board too.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I love mine, its badass.
> 
> so I've been tweaking it a little bit. Now I'm at 4055MHz with 1.395v. And squeezed a little more out of the RAM now at 3285Mhz.
> 
> Still running stability tests, but so far so good. I really like this Asus CH6 board too.


Hope i can hit over 4Ghz (4.025Ghz at 1.4v)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know if already posted. From hardware.fr. SMT (negative) impact in games:


I'm guessing SMT is disabled in the BIOS? If so means i now have double the testing to do, gee thanks haha.

For anyone interested heres what benches ill be starting with. Long read i know.

Dirt Rally
Min 85.89
Avg 103.28
Max 126.70

Grid Autosport
Min 86.98
Avg 111.84
Max 156.24

Hitman Absolution
Min 60.00
Avg 75.61
Max 96.00

Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
Mountain Peak
Min 47.58
Avg 84.44
Max 126.17
Syria
Min 18.75
Avg 64.71
Max 77.93
Geothermal Valley
Min 34.96
Avg 58.27
Max 79.48
Overall 69.38

Tomb Raider
Min 54.30
Avg 71.4
Max 90.00

Novabench
16336 MB System RAM (Score: 248)
- RAM Speed: 14215 MB/s
CPU Tests (Score: 563)
- Floating Point Operations/Second: 103554468
- Integer Operations/Second: 551091584
- MD5 Hashes Generated/Second: 1507197
Graphics Tests (Score: 803)
- 3D Frames Per Second: 2121
Hardware Tests (Score: 25)
- Primary Partition Capacity: 111 GB
- Drive Write Speed: 187 MB/s

Cinebench R.15
CPU 641cb
Single Core 167cb

CPU-Z
Single Thread 1954
Multi Thread 7543

FireStrike
Graphics score
13 014
Graphics test 1
60.84 FPS
Graphics test 2
52.89 FPS
Physics score
8 128
Physics test
25.81 FPS
Combined score
5 088
Combined test
23.67 FPS

Time Spy
Graphics score
4 041
Graphics test 1
27.87 FPS
Graphics test 2
22.11 FPS
CPU score
3 651
CPU test
12.27 FPS


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm guessing SMT is disabled in the BIOS? If so means i now have double the testing to do, gee thanks haha.


I guess so... It seems that not all games are affected, probably something in the way the game is coded. Anyway, it should be in the BIOS, maybe also in the RYzen master software, but i don't have the CPU, so you should be telling us.

Good luck!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm guessing SMT is disabled in the BIOS? If so means i now have double the testing to do, gee thanks haha.


are those results from your 4690k or 4670k?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I love mine, its badass.
> 
> so I've been tweaking it a little bit. Now I'm at 4055MHz with 1.395v. And squeezed a little more out of the RAM now at 3285Mhz.
> 
> Still running stability tests, but so far so good. I really like this Asus CH6 board too.


I'm liking it! Keep it up my man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hope i can hit over 4Ghz (4.025Ghz at 1.4v)


Me too...under 1.4v would be nice.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

What are considered not crap overclocks on these 8 cores?


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> What are considered not crap overclocks on these 8 cores?


4ghz


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Got 20% off a new CH6 + 1700! So changed to that instead.







It's a special campaign that is going.

Expert.no FTW!


----------



## mus1mus

Don't ask me where I got this.








Quote:


> each processor is unique in a sense that it has its own frequency/voltage/temp curve based on readings at die/package level. that dictates the response of the microcontroller which voltage/freq to set depending on your cooling capability.
> 
> as such a voltage of 1.35-1.4 may work on a certain processor for OC but not on the other.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> are those results from your 4690k or 4670k?


From my 4690k, those are the games/synthetics with built in benchmarks. Still need to do Far Cry Primal as well. Turning off my frame rate cap i realized how BADLY i see screen tearing and freesync is AMAZING after using it the past 6months haha. My eyes were like OUCH trying to play bf1 without freesync.

Anyone have any idea what software to use to record min/max/avg fps in games that dont have benchmarks? I can record using hwinfo64 for fps and it works bloody fantastic, problem is going thru the .csv file after and actually looking for the min/max fps, btw it takes one line of excel every second, imagine that after a 30min conquest battle? I'd be here all day.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From my 4690k, those are the games/synthetics with built in benchmarks. Still need to do Far Cry Primal as well. Turning off my frame rate cap i realized how BADLY i see screen tearing and freesync is AMAZING after using it the past 6months haha. My eyes were like OUCH trying to play bf1 without freesync.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what software to use to record min/max/avg fps in games that dont have benchmarks? I can record using hwinfo64 for fps and it works bloody fantastic, problem is going thru the .csv file after and actually looking for the min/max fps, btw it takes one line of excel every second, imagine that after a 30min conquest battle? I'd be here all day.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Rivatuner/fraps


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Rivatuner/fraps


Yea tried that but rivatuner doesn't seem to record a min/max. Well it does once u log the history but doesn't record the avg into a log which is very annoying.


----------



## Praetorr

Has anyone used a Noctua cooler with the AM4 mounting kit on a the Asus Hero yet?

Tom's claims some motherboard backplates won't allow proper mounting pressure with mounting kits that use the stock backplate, and I'm getting paranoid.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Has anyone used a Noctua cooler with the AM4 mounting kit on a the Asus Hero yet?
> 
> Tom's claims some motherboard backplates won't allow proper mounting pressure with mounting kits that use the stock backplate, and I'm getting paranoid.


What board did you grab for your build?


----------



## Praetorr

The Hero. Amazon hasn't shipped it yet tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What board did you grab for your build?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> The Hero. Amazon hasn't shipped it yet tho.


If you have an am3 board lying around you could take the backplate from it and mount it with that mounting kit. I still have my crosshair v which I should have sold a long time ago.
Heck I even have a wraith cooler while I wait for the bracket...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Has anyone used a Noctua cooler with the AM4 mounting kit on a the Asus Hero yet?
> 
> Tom's claims some motherboard backplates won't allow proper mounting pressure with mounting kits that use the stock backplate, and I'm getting paranoid.


Bro. Honestly, its Noctua, the same coolers that **** with the press kit, pretty sure they've done their homework haha.

I ordered a kit for my nh-u14s. (which ill be testing with unfortunately if my ekwb one does show up soon). They use spacers and screw so its totally fine.

This is why i hate stupid articles that make people paranoid based on maybe ONE cheap cooler that they tried to use.


----------



## motoray

The hero has both am3 and am4 mounting holes from the looks of it.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Bro. Honestly, its Noctua, the same coolers that **** with the press kit, pretty sure they've done their homework haha.
> 
> I ordered a kit for my nh-u14s. (which ill be testing with unfortunately if my ekwb one does show up soon). They use spacers and screw so its totally fine.
> 
> This is why i hate stupid articles that make people paranoid based on maybe ONE cheap cooler that they tried to use.


Yup, totally agree, reason I always take tom's with a grain of salt.


----------



## Praetorr

Believe me, I'm no fan of Tom's. I think their tech journalism is garbage. But in my experiences being an early adopter, it's not uncommon to have nasty little issues that slip through the first batch.

Sadly, I don't have any AM3 backplates, so that's not an option.

Also, I'm sure it is true that Noctua did their homework. That doesn't mean I 100% trust Asus to do theirs though...

I won't worry too much then, but if anyone has used a D15/D15S with the AM4 kit on the Hero, it would put my mind at ease to hear if it's working well for you.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Believe me, I'm no fan of Tom's. I think their tech journalism is garbage. But in my experiences being an early adopter, it's not uncommon to have nasty little issues that slip through the first batch.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have any AM3 backplates, so that's not an option.
> 
> Also, I'm sure it is true that Noctua did their homework. That doesn't mean I 100% trust Asus to do theirs though...
> 
> I won't worry too much then, but if anyone has used a D15/D15S with the AM4 kit on the Hero, it would put my mind at ease to hear if it's working well for you.


Idk why the word (came) was blurred out but ok haha. Yea Noctua is AWESOME i love their stuff. I'm honestly shocked they don't provide a backplate but if they designed it to work with the amd backplate then its good.


----------



## Quantum Reality

So now that we're seeing some boards and CPUs in the hands of end users, what's the consensus as to the best overall motherboard especially as regards the robustness of the VRMs and other such parts? The last time i even heard of Biostar was in the 386DX days when they made cheap all-in-one 386DX-40 boards for like $100.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Believe me, I'm no fan of Tom's. I think their tech journalism is garbage. But in my experiences being an early adopter, it's not uncommon to have nasty little issues that slip through the first batch.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have any AM3 backplates, so that's not an option.
> 
> Also, I'm sure it is true that Noctua did their homework. That doesn't mean I 100% trust Asus to do theirs though...
> 
> I won't worry too much then, but if anyone has used a D15/D15S with the AM4 kit on the Hero, it would put my mind at ease to hear if it's working well for you.


Sadly can't help ya, I do have a d15s but no bracket, have not gone even through the process of asking for one yet, pretty sure its gonna take a whole month to arrive here in Mexico, which sucks, so I just opted to use my am3 backplate and the wraith cooler.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Believe me, I'm no fan of Tom's. I think their tech journalism is garbage. But in my experiences being an early adopter, it's not uncommon to have nasty little issues that slip through the first batch.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have any AM3 backplates, so that's not an option.
> 
> Also, I'm sure it is true that Noctua did their homework. That doesn't mean I 100% trust Asus to do theirs though...
> 
> I won't worry too much then, but if anyone has used a D15/D15S with the AM4 kit on the Hero, it would put my mind at ease to hear if it's working well for you.


I ordered ek AM4 mouting kit only to use the am3 kit that came with my evo. Works just fine. I also checked the am3 mounting holes and it lines up with a corsair aio I have as well. This is on the asus x370.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> So now that we're seeing some boards and CPUs in the hands of end users, what's the consensus as to the best overall motherboard especially as regards the robustness of the VRMs and other such parts? The last time i even heard of Biostar was in the 386DX days when they made cheap all-in-one 386DX-40 boards for like $100.


Hah, yea, I recall biostar being about as bad as pcchips was, was definitely not the "Go to" board unless you needed something really cheap or wanted to deal with problems. I think I have only seen one person with that board as of now.


----------



## Mech0z

Have anyone seen what people are hitting with the 1700 ? I just wonder if I could get the 1700 medium board (ASrock Z370 K4) and just use the stock Wraith Spire and maybe hit 3.9, then wait for a new Zen 2 that hopefully overclocks higher, as its the same socket. Jokers produktion mentioned that the 1700 @ 3.9 was at less than 60c, so maybe the spire can do it?


----------



## bluej511

Ok so i MAY just get my cpu tomorrow (woot woot), i ordered it last night at like 2am, shipped today and should be here tomorrow. Says retailed asked delivery date of saturday. So i really hope i get it, unfortunately while everyone is waiting for mobo and/or cpus im just waiting for my damn ekwb bracket that i was told shipped on feb 24th from Slovakia to France (its about a 1000km away so really not that far).

Kind of a shame boohoo. I bet ill get the Noctua kit that i ordered yesterday before the ekwb haha.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok so i MAY just get my cpu tomorrow (woot woot), i ordered it last night at like 2am, shipped today and should be here tomorrow. Says retailed asked delivery date of saturday. So i really hope i get it, unfortunately while everyone is waiting for mobo and/or cpus im just waiting for my damn ekwb bracket that i was told shipped on feb 24th from Slovakia to France (its about a 1000km away so really not that far).
> 
> Kind of a shame boohoo. I bet ill get the Noctua kit that i ordered yesterday before the ekwb haha.


hehe, I'm waiting for my AM4 kit from Phanteks. I can use my am3 ones but I don't really wanna re install the cooler again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Finished my build late last night. Got the 1700 & Asus CH6.
> 
> Easily overclocked to 4075 MHz with 1.44v, and I didn't even try hard. I'll keep tweaking it I have the RAM at 3200.
> 
> Haven't had time to run some bechies or games yet, I'll do that today.
> 
> Here are some build pics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip was not delidded at that point and I used LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of video footage of that run but have to re-cut everything for YT after I found out that the 6-Core NDA is different and I have to remove all the 6 Core content now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just running the direct die tests on my 1800X. Video will be up in less than 24h


Look forward to watching it, thank you for delid video as well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, *but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected*. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
Click to expand...

That to me reads like 1.45V could = degradation. I think I will be aiming for MAX 1.35V. I may get a 2nd 1700 to bin at later point and decide which I keep between the 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I'm in. Biostar GT7 & 1700X.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the hardware nuts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR3555M 60A power stages and IR35201 PWM.


+rep,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know if already posted. From hardware.fr. SMT (negative) impact in games:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm guessing SMT is disabled in the BIOS? If so means i now have double the testing to do, gee thanks haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested heres what benches ill be starting with. Long read i know.
> 
> Dirt Rally
> Min 85.89
> Avg 103.28
> Max 126.70
> 
> Grid Autosport
> Min 86.98
> Avg 111.84
> Max 156.24
> 
> Hitman Absolution
> Min 60.00
> Avg 75.61
> Max 96.00
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> Mountain Peak
> Min 47.58
> Avg 84.44
> Max 126.17
> Syria
> Min 18.75
> Avg 64.71
> Max 77.93
> Geothermal Valley
> Min 34.96
> Avg 58.27
> Max 79.48
> Overall 69.38
> 
> Tomb Raider
> Min 54.30
> Avg 71.4
> Max 90.00
> 
> Novabench
> 16336 MB System RAM (Score: 248)
> - RAM Speed: 14215 MB/s
> CPU Tests (Score: 563)
> - Floating Point Operations/Second: 103554468
> - Integer Operations/Second: 551091584
> - MD5 Hashes Generated/Second: 1507197
> Graphics Tests (Score: 803)
> - 3D Frames Per Second: 2121
> Hardware Tests (Score: 25)
> - Primary Partition Capacity: 111 GB
> - Drive Write Speed: 187 MB/s
> 
> Cinebench R.15
> CPU 641cb
> Single Core 167cb
> 
> CPU-Z
> Single Thread 1954
> Multi Thread 7543
> 
> FireStrike
> Graphics score
> 13 014
> Graphics test 1
> 60.84 FPS
> Graphics test 2
> 52.89 FPS
> Physics score
> 8 128
> Physics test
> 25.81 FPS
> Combined score
> 5 088
> Combined test
> 23.67 FPS
> 
> Time Spy
> Graphics score
> 4 041
> Graphics test 1
> 27.87 FPS
> Graphics test 2
> 22.11 FPS
> CPU score
> 3 651
> CPU test
> 12.27 FPS


Once setup I'm gonna roll with SMT off for gaming. How I see it is compared to 4790K/6700K/7700K with HT off I'll have 4 more real cores and 8 thread count. Which is still "win win" in my view.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I love mine, its badass.
> 
> so I've been tweaking it a little bit. Now I'm at 4055MHz with 1.395v. And squeezed a little more out of the RAM now at 3285Mhz.
> 
> Still running stability tests, but so far so good. I really like this Asus CH6 board too.


+rep, thanks for experience share, what UEFI version are you on your CH6?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Look forward to watching it, thank you for delid video as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That to me reads like 1.45V could = degradation. I think I will be aiming for MAX 1.35V. I may get a 2nd 1700 to bin at later point and decide which I keep between the 2.
> +rep,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once setup I'm gonna roll with SMT off for gaming. How I see it is compared to 4790K/6700K/7700K with HT off I'll have 4 more real cores and 8 thread count. Which is still "win win" in my view.
> +rep, thanks for experience share, what UEFI version are you on your CH6?


Ill try both and do benchmarks and see what i end up with.

Side not gupsterg, i cancelled thru amazon, bough on ldlc.fr and paid for chronopost shipping. Usually takes 2 days, the express takes one day. Low and behold, i check my tracking number and they're actually giving me saturday delivery without me paying for it







(i have ordered my mobo from there as well, i have spent 1100€ thru them in the past 2yrs, and around 700€ with my cpu/mobo combo in 2 days so nicely done ldlc).


----------



## Wally West

I'm thinking about cancelling my 1800X for a 1700, should I do it?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm thinking about cancelling my 1800X for a 1700, should I do it?


I would!


----------



## toxicdrift

i just ordered a 1700 with a CH6 and 16gb 3000mhz trident kit, cant wait!


----------



## Scotty99

Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


How much do you want to bet?


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


Features, look.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> How much do you want to bet?


First i am speaking for the 1700 (because that is the only chip people should be buying).

And i would be willing to bet a lot of money.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Features, look.


The crosshair does look nice ill give you that, but 150 dollars nice? Nah lol.


----------



## toxicdrift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


i plan to overclock this chip and i rather go with something that has been tried and tested in the reviews/and by forum members.. what you are saying maybe right and the B350 boards might just have the same overclock.. but i couldn't risk it as here in india i would have a tougher time sending the board back for a refund and then buying what i initially wanted. and it just looks like a solid board from asus. the asrock ones arent even available here.. only the MSI tomahawk (didnt want this) / Gigabyte Auros Gaming 5 is but is even more expensive the the asus one locally by about 20$


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxicdrift*
> 
> i plan to overclock this chip and i rather go with something that has been tried and tested in the reviews/and by forum members.. what you are saying maybe right and the B350 boards might just have the same overclock.. but i couldn't risk it as here in india i would have a tougher time sending the board back for a refund and then buying what i initially wanted. and it just looks like a solid board from asus.


Makes sense, i am lucky enough to be fairly close to a microcenter. Gonna wait a few more days to confirm, but my intuitions tell me b350 is enough to get a ~3.9ghz OC for the 1700 on all cores, which seems to be about the norm.


----------



## rv8000

Just sent an e-mail to G.skill support, my dimms are single rank wahooo


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


First, let me say that i never bought a motherboard that costed over 80 EUR, except for 1 in socket A and it was semi-defective (ASUS). But i also always buy 2 cheap motherboards, instead of 1 expensive, so that i have a spare. Now to your question. B350 motherboards may or may not be able to overclock to 4Ghz, depending on their VRM quality. I am no prophet, but i will use these:





^ This power consumption wattage, to me seems too low, cause my undervolted [email protected], draws 220W in Prime95. BUT, it shows that Ryzen consumption, is on par with FX8370. Either way you cut it.

So, in practice, a stock 1800X, draws the same power as an [email protected] Meaning, a Ryzen overclocked to 4Ghz, will draw more. Going by AM3+, you don't want 4 phase VRM for Ryzen 95W. Some motherboards will run them, some with poor VRM may throttle, but, you certainly want more than 4 phases for CPU. Cause with 4 phases, the VRM will be getting very hot, you may have to add active cooling. Those who buy the expensive motherboards won't have to. To go beyond 3.8Ghz, this problem will only become worse. So, it's not just about whether you CAN go to 4Ghz, but also, how easily and on what temperatures on your VRM. My Asrock 970 Extreme3, which is 4 (mediocre) phases, can get an FX to 4Ghz, but, when i measured the back of the motherboard at the VRM area with IR thermometer, temp was at 95C. So i added active cooling both on VRM and on the back, to bring it down to about 80C if i remember. If you get an AM4 x370, you will simply not have to worry about these things. Plus, you pay for extra ports, lights, bells and whistles.

EDIT: P.S: I don't even remember what VRM most B350 motherboards have as phase count and even more, i don't know how much amperage each phase gives. But if it's anything like the phases of AM3+, you want either a GOOD 4 phase at least or better, MORE. To avoid heat issues. On the other hand, if one intends to stick to 1700 stock speeds, i don't see there will be any problem.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


The premium mid-range and up boards simply have better VRM components. Better rated mosfets that support higher amperage at temperature limits will provide cleaner power delivery and the more expensive boards should sustain boost clocks better than low end boards at stock settings let alone OC's. It's going to vary from board to board but I wouldn't expect the large majority of B350 boards to handle all core OC's very well; this all makes a lot of sense if Gibbo from OCUK was referencing B350 boards when he mentioned many of them couldn't sustain 3.8 on the R7's.

Just for everyones knowledge, if they haven't seen the VRM breakdown for the CH6 yet, it's a 4+2 phase board with doublers. The mosfets are also rated up to 40a @ 125c which is fantastic, all of the other components are pretty top notch, which shouldn't be a surprise. This also leads me to believe that the Gigabyte G5, Gigabyte K7, and Titanium will be running 6+2 or more likely 3+2 with doublers.


----------



## Scotty99

Please read people, i am talking ONLY about the 1700 (aka the only chip worth spending money on). No one should be even touching voltages on these chips its pointless, every single 1700 ive seen OC'd to the ~3.9ghz range has done it on stock volts, in jokers video it didnt go over 60c on the noctua air cooler he got sent in the press kit.

B350 is going to be perfectly fine for the 1700.


----------



## Scotty99

Why do i believe this to be true you ask?

I have this motherboard from early sandy days:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138298

I spent FORTY DOLLARS on it from microcenter 6 years ago, it was the cheapest OC able board you could get for sandy. Even tho i run my chip daily at 1.3v, this board is absolutely stable with 1.45v and a 4.9ghz overclock. If you compare the VRM's on this board to a b350, b350's look similar or even beefier.


----------



## Quantum Reality

When I knew I wanted to go to LGA1150, I bought an ASrock Z97 Extreme4 and a G3258 as a "placeholder" while I saved the $ for a 4690K down the road. I specifically got a high-end Z97 for its feature set (lots of USB and SATA3 ports) as well as its upgradability.

Unsurprised the same would be true of X370 buyers today.


----------



## miklkit

Good charts Undervolter.

I learned my lesson with AMD FX. Started with a cheap motherboard. By the time I got away from it I had over $220 in it. This is what FX does to cheap motherboards. Look at the I/O panel.


I have no reason to think that Ryzen will be any different. That is why I will be buying a top end motherboard first. Then ram, psu, etc. Right now I'm thinking about getting a 1700 just to get the Wraith cooler, then getting a top end Zen+ next year.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> When I knew I wanted to go to LGA1150, I bought an ASrock Z97 Extreme4 and a G3258 as a "placeholder" while I saved the $ for a 4690K down the road. I specifically got a high-end Z97 for its feature set (lots of USB and SATA3 ports) as well as its upgradability.
> 
> Unsurprised the same would be true of X370 buyers today.


Ummm the 3258 was 60 bucks, 1700 is 330.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Good charts Undervolter.
> 
> I learned my lesson with AMD FX. Started with a cheap motherboard. By the time I got away from it I had over $220 in it. This is what FX does to cheap motherboards. Look at the I/O panel.
> 
> 
> I have no reason to think that Ryzen will be any different. That is why I will be buying a top end motherboard first. Then ram, psu, etc. Right now I'm thinking about getting a 1700 just to get the Wraith cooler, then getting a top end Zen+ next year.


If there is one component you CAN cheap out on in a PC it is the motherboard, given it has enough ports etc. I am not even saying here people shouldnt be buying x370 i may grab and entry level x370 board, but when talking about the 1700 no one should really be buying the 250+ boards, it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## dagget3450

Has anyone seen any Ryzen benchmarks done with AMD GPU's?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine Excrement.


Insightful, will read again.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Look forward to your build resuls








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> I'm thinking about cancelling my 1800X for a 1700, should I do it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I would!


+1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why are people spending so much on motherboard? That completely negates the savings you are getting from the 1700. These chips dont need much in terms of VRM's, in fact i bet you money you can get the same clocks on b350 boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Please read people, i am talking ONLY about the 1700 (aka the only chip worth spending money on). No one should be even touching voltages on these chips its pointless, every single 1700 ive seen OC'd to the ~3.9ghz range has done it on stock volts, in jokers video it didnt go over 60c on the noctua air cooler he got sent in the press kit.
> 
> B350 is going to be perfectly fine for the 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I specifically got a high-end Z97 *for its feature set* (lots of USB and SATA3 ports) as well as its upgradability.
> 
> Unsurprised the same would be true of X370 buyers today.


This.

I want option of CF if wanna bench or have option to use. So could have gonna a differing board than CH6 but X370. Why the CH6 for me?

Major reasons for me.

- want the voltage reading points as wish to use vs SW readings.
- want the WC headers as plan to go WC in future, module like Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT USB is ~£50 exc.P&P, I want to be able to log WC info via SW.
- cost of AM3 bracket for my Archon SB-E X2 is ~£10 IIRC, so with that plus cost of Aquaero 5 LT USB it seemed logical to stump up for CH6.

Minor reasons for me.

- like Asus UEFI.
- like the look of board.

Bonus is rest of what I like about CH6 plus damn decent VRM. VRM may run cooler than others so may not need extra cooling on them, which = cost if required. Gibbo/8 Pack highlighted on OCuk that mobo which they tested where VRMs got hot = CPU clock throttling.

So all in all sold on CH6







. And as I'm hoping future CPUs support AM4 will make a sound investment, let's say if we get 10C/20T CPU later it will breeze it







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possibly the worst advice I've seen on OCN


Or the best? If b350 boards can hold the 3.8-3.9ghz overclocks most people seem to be getting out of the 1700's, i am saving people a serious chunk of money to put elsewhere in their builds.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> When I knew I wanted to go to LGA1150, I bought an ASrock Z97 Extreme4 and a G3258 as a "placeholder" while I saved the $ for a 4690K down the road. I specifically got a high-end Z97 for its feature set (lots of USB and SATA3 ports) as well as its upgradability.
> 
> Unsurprised the same would be true of X370 buyers today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm the 3258 was 60 bucks, 1700 is 330.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're driving at here. The point I was trying to make is that people are likely buying expensive boards even for the "low-end" Ryzen to get a good solid feature set and reliability for future upgrades. Besides the 4690K cost like $350 Canadian after tax on sale at NCIX.


----------



## Scotty99

The 1700 isnt the 1700x or 1800x, i think thats what people arent exactly understanding here.

The 65w TDP means something, as evidenced in jokers video it was running 20c cooler than the 1800x he had on hand with the same voltages and clocks. Given the fact the 1700 is the ONLY cpu anyone who browses these forums should be buying, the b350 boards may absolutely be enough to hold the OC's these chips appear to be getting.

If you buy a high end motherboard for features or looks that is one thing, but i am writing this to the people who are on a budget that they should wait a couple days until the b350 reviews come out, they could probably save a large chunk of money.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I have no reason to think that Ryzen will be any different. That is why I will be buying a top end motherboard first. Then ram, psu, etc. Right now I'm thinking about getting a 1700 just to get the Wraith cooler, then getting a top end Zen+ next year.


Ryzen's advatange is that...it doesn't overclock much.







So, you won't arrive to the power draws that an overclocked FX past 4Ghz would arrive. However, it won't be a walk in the park either...

About Zen+. I was shocked to discover yesterday that there is Zen2 and even Zen3 scheduled. A kind forumer, posted a road map, according to which, Zen2, is for 2019, so not next year. Which begs the question: Then for when is Zen3, if 2021 is supposed to the last year of the Zen architecture?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Has anyone seen any Ryzen benchmarks done with AMD GPU's?


I was thinking THE EXACT SAME THING lol. I will be testing it with my r9 390 in a few days time. Unless by magic my ekwb bracket/backplate show up in the mail tomorrow with all my other stuff ill do it over the weekend. Won't even drain my full loop but will replace the water in the reservoir and refill. I ordered a noctua am4 kit as well since i have an NH-U14S sitting under my bed in its box, if the Noctua kit comes first ill do it with that i guess.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The 1700 isnt the 1700x or 1800x, i think thats what people arent exactly understanding here.
> 
> The 65w TDP means something, as evidenced in jokers video it was running 20c cooler than the 1800x he had on hand with the same voltages and clocks. Given the fact the 1700 is the ONLY cpu anyone who browses these forums should be buying, the b350 boards may absolutely be enough to hold the OC's these chips appear to be getting.
> 
> If you buy a high end motherboard for features or looks that is one thing, but i am writing this to the people who are on a budget that they should wait a couple days until the b350 reviews come out, they could probably save a large chunk of money.


I really don't remember what he said on that video. I read a forum post where a guy said that Joker had overclocked 2 cores to 3.9. I don't know if it's true. The thing to understand here, is this. CPU temp is one thing, VRM temp is another. Meaning, a motherboard may well run at 4Ghz. But, if the VRM when fully loaded, runs at a toasty 90-95C on the back of the motherboard, down the road, one mosfet may fail. And if that happens, the CPU can get overvolted and die together with the mosfet. It's what we 've seen again and again with cheap AM3+ motherboards. So, there is a chance, that you save some bucks initially and you end up killing your 380 EUR CPU. That's all about. I have no doubt that B350 motherboard will at least be able to hit stock 1800 clocks. The question is, what the VRM temps will be for 4Ghz, which at this point, becomes the common overclock target.

EDIT: I had read about 80 motherboard models coming. This means that there will be also B350 motherboards of various quality. Some will likely be "just sufficient" for 3.8, with heating VRM. Some will be better.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I really don't remember what he said on that video. I read a forum post where a guy said that Joker had overclocked 2 cores to 3.9. I don't know if it's true. The thing to understand here, is this. CPU temp is one thing, VRM temp is another. Meaning, a motherboard may well run at 4Ghz. But, if the VRM when fully loaded, runs at a toasty 90-95C on the back of the motherboard, down the road, one mosfet may fail. And if that happens, the CPU can get overvolted and die together with the mosfet. It's what we 've seen again and again with cheap AM3+ motherboards. So, there is a chance, that you save some bucks initially and you end up killing your 380 EUR CPU. That's all about. I have no doubt that B350 motherboard will at least be able to hit stock 1800 clocks. The question is, what the VRM temps will be for 4Ghz, which at this point, becomes the common overclock target.


And that is why i run a tower cooler, most people forget about the motherboard components that get hot when overclocking. AIO's look cool sure, but so does a dark rock pro 3


----------



## nycgtr

250 is not alot for a top end board with the features the crosshair has. I am a watercooler and having a 3amp pump, temp sensor, flow sensor headers along with all pwm headers is worth the extra. Yes many boards have overkill phases for most users on the top end. HOWEVER, having intel skylake and x99 in my other systems 250 is CHEAP for the high end imo. Hell my x99 board was 500 dollars. Yes you can buy a cheap motherboard and I have for other systems in my family and extended family but you get what you pay for. Sometimes you luck out and sometimes you dont. Don't let one experience make you feel like your blessed for life. Same goes for the high end boards, some will have issues and some won't. I never cheap out on mobo and psu, reason being is those 2 things can take out my entire system.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The 1700 isnt the 1700x or 1800x, i think thats what people arent exactly understanding here.
> 
> The 65w TDP means something, as evidenced in jokers video it was running 20c cooler than the 1800x he had on hand with the same voltages and clocks. Given the fact the 1700 is the ONLY cpu anyone who browses these forums should be buying, the b350 boards may absolutely be enough to hold the OC's these chips appear to be getting.
> 
> If you buy a high end motherboard for features or looks that is one thing, but i am writing this to the people who are on a budget that they should wait a couple days until the b350 reviews come out, they could probably save a large chunk of money.


The 1700 is only 65W TDP if kept stock, regardless if you don't increase voltage to gain an OC a higher clock = higher power usage.

Due to the TDP I would envisage that as the reason XFR is only +50MHz on it vs +100MHz. We can see from The Stilt's technical guide on Ryzen on Anandtech forum after 3.3GHz the voltage requirement grows larger than 2.1-3.3GHz. Higher voltage/amps loading you can guess what it does on VRM.

I wouldn't suggest to anyone buy a CH6 vs say another X370 Gaming 5 or Taichi just on basis of OC potential either.

I guess each has to look at what they need/want and can afford and buy.

_"One size does not fit all"_







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possibly the worst advice I've seen on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best? If b350 boards can hold the 3.8-3.9ghz overclocks most people seem to be getting out of the 1700's, i am saving people a serious chunk of money to put elsewhere in their builds.
Click to expand...

I've bought a half dozen budget boards in my life - ECS , Zotac, and Foxxconns. Universally terrible bios features, heat prone, and a 50% failure rate ( 4 years) during what I'd consider fairly light duty - email/browsing machines.

Contrast that against a dozen + industrial control builds where I used the MSI NF 980 G65 , they run 24/7 in non climate controlled environments - going on 6 years now ( 50,000 + continuous hours) I've had one failure to date - sata controller died after that area of the plant experienced a surge that took out several VFD's and several pieces of network gear.

At that time I believe their failure rate amongst factory built machines was 3 in 3 years - they are very happy with the ones I built for them.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And that is why i run a tower cooler, most people forget about the motherboard components that get hot when overclocking. AIO's look cool sure, but so does a dark rock pro 3


Actually, tower coolers are an "intermediate" solution. They aren't really good for VRM cooling, they are just not as bad as water cooling. For VRM cooling, top-down coolers are the ones for the job.

This was sold as "8-core ready, 140W support". Here's what they wrote later:

* For cooling the CPU and its surrounding components, please install a CPU cooler with a top-down blowing design.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3%20R2.0/?cat=CPU

^ This, because people were throttling at stock speeds.

Like i said, it also depends on phase quality. You can have 4 mediocre phases, 4 very good phases or 4 poor phases. The 80 motherboards will probably cover that all.

In AM3+, i bought 3 FX chips and a total of 9 motherboards (none failed, most of them are unused, kept as spares). They are 9, because i was hasty in buying some. If i knew what i know now, i would have bought less, but slightly better. I am not the guy who will buy expensive motherboards, but one must buy always a motherboard with a safety margin for the intended use. Especially if you intend to put a costly chip. I mean, if you fry an FX, you could buy a new one for 125 EUR. Now it's 380 EUR for an 1700. So, better give 10-20 EUR more for a motherboard with safety margin than burn 380 EUR later.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> Have anyone seen what people are hitting with the 1700 ? I just wonder if I could get the 1700 medium board (ASrock Z370 K4) and just use the stock Wraith Spire and maybe hit 3.9, then wait for a new Zen 2 that hopefully overclocks higher, as its the same socket. Jokers produktion mentioned that the 1700 @ 3.9 was at less than 60c, so maybe the spire can do it?


Overclockersclub review got their 1700 to 4.1 and it performed better that their overclocked 1800x and 1700x in all their benchmarks tests


----------



## Tasm

Just grabbed the Hero + 1700. If it doesnt makes more than 4.0 GHz i will tremendous unhappy...but all for you AMD


----------



## Quantum Reality

Re top-down coolers

I found a nice link here: http://cmu.coolermaster.com/top-down-cooling/


----------



## Scotty99

My god guys lol, i understand more expensive motherboards have more expensive components.

I am only suggesting people wait for b350 reviews to see if they are sufficient for the 1700 ONLY. It is my assumption they will be absolutely fine, i just dislike people universally suggesting 250 dollar boards for a 65w chip lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Just grabbed the Hero + 1700. If it doesnt makes more than 4.0 GHz i will tremendous unhappy...but all for you AMD


Umm you do realize 4.1 is very very lucky, and 4.2 almost never happens.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If there is one component you CAN cheap out on in a PC it is the motherboard, given it has enough ports etc. I am not even saying here people shouldnt be buying x370 i may grab and entry level x370 board, but when talking about the 1700 no one should really be buying the 250+ boards, it makes absolutely no sense.


Probably the worst advice I've seen all day.

I can't even count the number of times low end chipsets and boards have ruined performance when I've gone to service PC's.

- Terrible SATA performance due to tacked on controllers for additional SATA connectivity
- Cheap components
- Slow driver/bios support/driver headaches
- Dead boards that have to be replaced
- Poor ram support for both kits and clock speeds in comparison to higher end chipsets
- Overall slower performance due to chipset differences (effects memory reads/writes, cache performance, cpu performance, pcie performance)

You should really take a look at performance differences across brands for boards using the same chipsets, even then you see performance differences in a thorough review.

Makes no sense to pair AMD's enthusiast CPU with a low-mid end B350 chipset/board.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Umm you do realize 4.1 is very very lucky, and 4.2 almost never happens.


I will be happy with 4001 MHz









I think most will do it on a higher end mobo.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Probably the worst advice I've seen all day.
> 
> I can't even count the number of times low end chipsets and boards have ruined performance when I've gone to service PC's.
> 
> - Terrible SATA performance due to tacked on controllers for additional SATA connectivity
> - Cheap components
> - Slow driver/bios support/driver headaches
> - Dead boards that have to be replaced
> - Poor ram support for both kits and clock speeds in comparison to higher end chipsets
> - Overall slower performance due to chipset differences (effects memory reads/writes, cache performance, cpu performance, pcie performance)
> 
> You should really take a look at performance differences across brands for boards using the same chipsets, even then you see performance differences in a thorough review.
> 
> Makes no sense to pair AMD's enthusiast CPU with a low-mid end B350 chipset/board.


Whatever dude, spend your 250 bucks and ill wait t see if i can save money to put into the rest of my build.

I swear people on this forum are all millionaires lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Let's talk about bad luck.









Is it supposed to be this bad?

This happened on the office upstairs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Directly below that is our server/electrical room.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Covered are my personal stuff. Folding before the shet happened.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Workstations area.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I am soo









Titan X Maxwell
R9 290
X99
AMD FX
Crosshiar V
2 Seasonic 1250s
980TI HOF
Z170 Gaming
6600

I was able to catch the dripping water before the systems were forced into submission but I don't know the extent of the damage yet!

No Ryzen yet for me it seems!!!


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I love mine, its badass.
> 
> so I've been tweaking it a little bit. Now I'm at 4055MHz with 1.395v. And squeezed a little more out of the RAM now at 3285Mhz.
> 
> Still running stability tests, but so far so good. I really like this Asus CH6 board too.


Got a screenshot of a stability test and temps?


----------



## Quantum Reality

mus1mus:















Hope you have insurance!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whatever dude, spend your 250 bucks and ill wait t see if i can save money to put into the rest of my build.
> 
> I swear people on this forum are all millionaires lol.


You do know you can get a decent x370 board for 200$ right, if not lower if you shop around. You need to understand the difference between a quality vrm/choke and decent quality.

That's like saying a power supply is something you absolutely can cheapen out on. Huh no and NO!

Guess the phrase "you get what you pay for" doesn't ring a bell with you lol. Oh yea Hyundais are the same quality as BMW and Mercedes haha.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My god guys lol, i understand more expensive motherboards have more expensive components.
> 
> I am only suggesting people wait for b350 reviews to see if they are sufficient for the 1700 ONLY. It is my assumption they will be absolutely fine, i just dislike people universally suggesting 250 dollar boards for a 65w chip lol.


Myself, i don't advocate 250 EUR motherboards. I think i saw an MSI Titanium at over 300 EUR and i was shaking my head. However, i expect to see a huge variety of low end motherboards, since there will be also mATX B350. And in AM3+ we 've seen motherboards going down to 35 EUR. I think that for people who want to go beyond the 65W, a minimum ballpark area, based on AM3+ prices, will be to buy an 80-100 EUR board. The motherboards less than that, will likely have heat issues, some very severe. That's just a prediction, take it for what it is.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> mus1mus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have insurance!







Stock room.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Oh baby. So glad i took a chance on this board without knowing the amperage of the phases. Pleasantly happy with it now. Considering it came with a 240GB M.2 SSD (SATA) I'd say it was basically a $180 board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I'm in. Biostar GT7 & 1700X.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the hardware nuts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR3555M 60A power stages and IR35201 PWM.


Finally some confirmation!! Ive had this ordered for some time now and will be here Tuesday. I was nervous that it would be lacking. I have an m.2 so just going to sell the one it comes with since its sata. I also have the 1700x coming too. Let me know if you OC and what you get out of it!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You do know you can get a decent x370 board for 200$ right, if not lower if you shop around. You need to understand the difference between a quality vrm/choke and decent quality.
> 
> That's like saying a power supply is something you absolutely can cheapen out on. Huh no and NO!
> 
> Guess the phrase "you get what you pay for" doesn't ring a bell with you lol. Oh yea Hyundais are the same quality as BMW and Mercedes haha.


I will likely get a x370 from asrock, the one with the AC card on it. But you guys are still missing my point here it seems, its very possible the b350 boards can hold the average overclocks people seem to be getting on the 1700.

If you buy a higher end board for features like DC fan control or anything like that, of course that is an absolutely legit reason to spend extra money, My point here is that for a lot of people b350 is likely an option if they are just looking to get the most out of their 1700 on the cheap.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's talk about bad luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it supposed to be this bad?
> 
> This happened on the office upstairs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directly below that is our server/electrical room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covered are my personal stuff. Folding before the shet happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workstations area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X Maxwell
> R9 290
> X99
> AMD FX
> Crosshiar V
> 2 Seasonic 1250s
> 980TI HOF
> Z170 Gaming
> 6600
> 
> I was able to catch the dripping water before the systems were forced into submission but I don't know the extent of the damage yet!
> 
> No Ryzen yet for me it seems!!!


Sorry mus, that's just horrible luck! And i thought i read today in another forum the most unlucky "fortunate" guy. In a local enthusiast forum, only 1 member managed to get today both motherboard and Ryzen. He announced it so proudly, everyone expected review. And then he announced that the ASUS CH6 was DOA... But your bad luck wins hand down... I wish you more luck from tomorrow, some days you just can't win...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whatever dude, spend your 250 bucks and ill wait t see if i can save money to put into the rest of my build.
> 
> I swear people on this forum are all millionaires lol.


I didn't spend $250, I bought a G5 for $190, and even then I didn't like paying that much for a board. The CH6 and Titanium are bonkers over priced, and I've advised against buying them unless you need the features they have or the board for a specific build color scheme. It's just a very poor choice to pair a high end cpu with low end board.

You don't want the weakest link in your build to be the component that connects everything; don't buy an $80 B350 board and expect the same performance as an entry level X370 board for around $150. It'd be like putting a Civic suspension and brake system on 911 and expecting the performance will still be there, it won't be.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry mus, that's just horrible luck! And i thought i read today in another forum the most unlucky "fortunate" guy. In a local enthusiast forum, only 1 member managed to get today both motherboard and Ryzen. He announced it so proudly, everyone expected review. And then he announced that the ASUS CH6 was DOA... But your bad luck wins hand down... I wish you more luck from tomorrow, some days you just can't win...


Terrible really. Of all the things that can happen.










On the bright side, Servers are fine. Everyone's safe. Just my systems.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I didn't spend $250, I bought a G5 for $190, and even then I didn't like paying that much for a board. The CH6 and Titanium are bonkers over priced, and I've advised against buying them unless you need the features they have or the board for a specific build color scheme. It's just a very poor choice to pair a high end cpu with low end board.
> 
> You don't want the weakest link in your build to be the component that connects everything; don't buy an $80 B350 board and expect the same performance as an entry level X370 board for around $150. It'd be like putting a Civic suspension and brake system on 911 and expecting the performance will still be there, it won't be.


B350 arent exactly cheap motherboards either, your analysis earlier isnt completely relevant to that series.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157759&cm_re=amd_ryzen-_-13-157-759-_-Product

2 M.2 slots
Decent quality audio chipset
4x onboard sata 6.0gb's ports (6 total, 2 addons by asmedia)
USB type C port
RGB header
3 chassis fan headers WITH DC fan control

Last but not least it supports overclocking, all for under 100 bucks. Not exactly an entry level motherboard.


----------



## Undervolter

Speaking of overpriced motherboards, this is from local store. Fortunately, it says it's unavailable:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> B350 arent exactly cheap motherboards either, your analysis earlier isnt completely relevant to that series.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157759&cm_re=amd_ryzen-_-13-157-759-_-Product
> 
> M.2 slot
> Decent quality audio chipset
> 4x onboard sata 6.0gb's ports (6 total, 2 addons by asmedia)
> USB type C port
> RGB header
> 3 chassis fan headers WITH DC fan control
> 
> Last but not least it supports overclocking, all for under 100 bucks. Not exactly an entry level motherboard.


That looks like a nice B350. 6 phases for CPU. The bad thing is that it has no USB 3.1.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> B350 arent exactly cheap motherboards either, your analysis earlier isnt completely relevant to that series.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157759&cm_re=amd_ryzen-_-13-157-759-_-Product
> 
> 2 M.2 slots
> Decent quality audio chipset
> 4x onboard sata 6.0gb's ports (6 total, 2 addons by asmedia)
> USB type C port
> RGB header
> 3 chassis fan headers WITH DC fan control
> 
> Last but not least it supports overclocking, all for under 100 bucks. Not exactly an entry level motherboard.


No point in trying to convince you. There is a reason the B350 chipset is cheaper, and you simply aren't going to see the same performance all around as you would with a slighly more expensive X370 board.

/end
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Speaking of overpriced motherboards, this is from local store. Fortunately, it says it's unavailable:
> That looks like a nice B350. 6 phases for CPU. The bad thing is that it has no USB 3.1.


It's 3+2, has 2 native SATA ports, you lose pcie lanes using the M.2, older audio chipset, cheaper components all around.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I didn't spend $250, I bought a G5 for $190, and even then I didn't like paying that much for a board. The CH6 and Titanium are bonkers over priced, and I've advised against buying them unless you need the features they have or the board for a specific build color scheme. It's just a very poor choice to pair a high end cpu with low end board.
> 
> You don't want the weakest link in your build to be the component that connects everything; don't buy an $80 B350 board and expect the same performance as an entry level X370 board for around $150. It'd be like putting a Civic suspension and brake system on 911 and expecting the performance will still be there, it won't be.


They are definately up there in price I paid like 170$ or something for the Gigabyte x370 k7 price was messed up on newegg.ca excited to get that because it seems like its been incredibly rare with only a very very few websites even offering it. (none that I could tell across usa)


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Speaking of overpriced motherboards, this is from local store. Fortunately, it says it's unavailable:
> That looks like a nice B350. 6 phases for CPU. The bad thing is that it has no USB 3.1.


Do any cases on the market have usb 3.1 lol?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> No point in trying to convince you. There is a reason the B350 chipset is cheaper, and you simply aren't going to see the same performance all around as you would with a slighly more expensive X370 board.
> 
> /end
> It's 3+2, has 2 native SATA ports, you lose pcie lanes using the M.2, older audio chipset, cheaper components all around.


Eh i already said i am likely going to get the asrock x370 with AC wireless card on it, my reply was more to show you how much stuff is packed into some b350 boards. All we need to do now is wait and see how well 1700 OC's on them, my intuition is that it will be the exact same results as a 250 dollar crosshair.

Edit:
While 50 dollars may be "slight" to you, to others that is a 1tb hard drive.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Do any cases on the market have usb 3.1 lol?


You don't need a case to enjoy USB 3.1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's talk about bad luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it supposed to be this bad?
> 
> This happened on the office upstairs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directly below that is our server/electrical room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covered are my personal stuff. Folding before the shet happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workstations area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X Maxwell
> R9 290
> X99
> AMD FX
> Crosshiar V
> 2 Seasonic 1250s
> 980TI HOF
> Z170 Gaming
> 6600
> 
> I was able to catch the dripping water before the systems were forced into submission but I don't know the extent of the damage yet!
> 
> No Ryzen yet for me it seems!!!


Oh man , that's awful - sorry for all the problems.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know I'm venturing past 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or under it.


yup, plans for custom loop, and 1.5-1.6 are there, want to see the bleeding edge of current OC then will settle in for 24/7 at prolly 4.0-4.1 I'm assuming new Bios will fix Alot of the Overclocking issues over the next few months.


----------



## Motley01

Ok here is a screenshot with my settings and temps.....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ok here is a screenshot with my settings and temps.....


Your CPU temps arent in that screenshot lol. How high were you able to get it on stock volts (1.35-1.37?)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ok here is a screenshot with my settings and temps.....


Spiffy!







How does it do temp-wise with an x264/x265 encode







? (Prime95 reportedly doesn't stress Ryzen very well)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It's 3+2, has 2 native SATA ports, you lose pcie lanes using the M.2, older audio chipset, cheaper components all around.


It appears that pretty much everyone uses doublers in AM4. Using a doubler isn't the same as a pure 3+2 configuration. You still have double the components on, it's only the PWM signal that it's split. Maybe it won't hit 4Ghz with ease, but 3.8 should be doable. Reading the specsheet, it seems to have 4 native SATA and 2 by 3rd party. 4 native aren't bad... Cheaper components is obbligatory, but if you don't overstress a motherboard, it can live long. My 1st ASrock 970 Extreme3 is still running, after years of heavy x264 encoding. Overall quality is worse than this Asrock. Yet it still lives, because i never pushed it to the edge. Several overclockers here, had their CH5 or Sabertooths die. Because they pushed them to the edge. For 3.6-3.8, maybe with additional cooling if temps get high, this could work, i think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty*
> Do any cases on the market have usb 3.1 lol?


I mean the rear USB3.1, that are available at the back of the case through the I/o panel. That's not depending on the case, but on what the motherboard has on its back. This one only has USB 3.0.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ok here is a screenshot with my settings and temps.....


Thank you lord, finally a useful post out of the previous 900 useless ones.

GJ 4.05ghz

it seems like 1700's can pretty much all get close to 4ghz.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Your CPU temps arent in that screenshot lol. How high were you able to get it on stock volts (1.35-1.37?)


On those voltages, I was only able to get to 3.8Ghz.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> On those voltages, I was only able to get to 3.8Ghz.


**** id be happy with that, i am the kind of guy who likes moderate overclocks while keeping temps down.

Were temps in the 60's with those volts?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Thank you lord, finally a useful post out of the previous 900 useless ones.
> 
> GJ 4.05ghz
> 
> it seems like 1700's can pretty much all get close to 4ghz.


Thanks! I know sure a lot of yick yacking going on. LOL


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> **** id be happy with that, i am the kind of guy who likes moderate overclocks while keeping temps down.
> 
> Were temps in the 60's with those volts?


I have the H110i with a 280 radiator, and with CPU at 100% it was hovering around 57C.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I have the H110i with a 280 radiator, and with CPU at 100% it was hovering around 57C.


Sounds about right, same as some reviews have been getting on their air cooler, unless it wasn't being monitored right but who knows.

I have a water temp sensor on one of my rads so if i reach like 50°C on my CPU at full load with water temps of 27°C it will sound about right.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Sounds about right, same as some reviews have been getting on their air cooler, unless it wasn't being monitored right but who knows.
> 
> I have a water temp sensor on one of my rads so if i reach like 50°C on my CPU at full load with water temps of 27°C it will sound about right.


My water temps can go down to like, 21C at 19C ambient and 4K fans. Pretty sure temps will be awesome for Ryzen. But then,


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My water temps can go down to like, 21C at 19C ambient and 4K fans. Pretty sure temps will be awesome for Ryzen. But then,


*** are 4k fans, you really run 4000rpm fans, jet engine galore haha. Unless i'm gaming my water temp is like 2-3°C over case temp (got a sensor in my case), while gaming goes to 7°C or so, only running my fans at 1200rpm though, its pretty quiet.


----------



## Undervolter

Someone disabled 4 cores (to emulate R5) and managed 4.2Ghz:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xcp14/r7_1700_the_gem_of_the_ryzen_series/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> *** are 4k fans, you really run 4000rpm fans, jet engine galore haha. Unless i'm gaming my water temp is like 2-3°C over case temp (got a sensor in my case), while gaming goes to 7°C or so, only running my fans at 1200rpm though, its pretty quiet.


Not too loud inside a server room.









I don't need to run them to 4K rpm when the ambient temp is low when folding an FX+290+TXM.

But I do when I need to leave them running with AC off. For comparison, I can't really raise my water temps to 5C over ambient of 19C at 1600RPM which reflects to 45C for the FX at 5.0GHz, 42C on the 290 at 1220, 30C for the TXM at 1500.

But at 25C ambient, 290 hovers over 50C, TX around 38C. So yeah, it helps.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not too loud inside a server room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to run them to 4K rpm when the ambient temp is low when folding an FX+290+TXM.
> 
> But I do when I need to leave them running with AC off. For comparison, I can't really raise my water temps to 5C over ambient of 19C at 1600RPM which reflects to 45C for the FX at 5.0GHz, 42C on the 290 at 1220, 30C for the TXM at 1500.
> 
> But at 25C ambient, 290 hovers over 50C, TX around 38C. So yeah, it helps.


Ah well you have AC, i hear thats nice. Only way for me to get lower temps is window open when its 15°C outside, sucka lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Someone disabled 4 cores (to emulate R5) and managed 4.2Ghz:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xcp14/r7_1700_the_gem_of_the_ryzen_series/


Idk what this is supposed to show, utterly confused graph. The resolution has me baffled, 280x720?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah *well you have AC, i hear thats nice*. Only way for me to get lower temps is window open when its 15°C outside, sucka lol.


They're like your climate control I heard.









Couple of Black Ice GTX 480s btw.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They're like your climate control I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Black Ice GTX 480s btw.


French riviera man, never rains never gets above 30°C (very rarely),always a nice breeze so even though no AC my PC doesn't get too warm, water temps do rise quite a bit in summer but hey, it is what it is.

Im getting 49°C on my 4690k bare die, if i can get close to that on the 1700x i will be totally psyched, it is a long shot though but then again it is also soldered.


----------



## Motley01

Ok I'm running PC Mark 8 right now, the video encoding/photo processing multithreaded benchmark. But its gonna take an estimated hour or so.

I will post my results.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> French riviera man, never rains never gets above 30°C (very rarely),always a nice breeze so even though no AC my PC doesn't get too warm, water temps do rise quite a bit in summer but hey, it is what it is.
> 
> Im getting 49°C on my 4690k bare die, if i can get close to that on the 1700x i will be totally psyched, it is a long shot though but then again it is also soldered.


Nice! I'd love to be there. Though I might suffer from cold myself.

It's the complete opposite round here. Rainy March (today actually), 30C is common all year round except when it rains and Dec - Feb.

From the looks of it, Ryzen runs cool. At least, the sensor says.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice! I'd love to be there. Though I might suffer from cold myself.
> 
> It's the complete opposite round here. Rainy March (today actually), *30C is common all year round* except when it rains and Dec - Feb.
> 
> From the looks of it, Ryzen runs cool. At least, the sensor says.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I have the H110i with a 280 radiator, and with CPU at 100% it was hovering around 57C.


Very nice, id imagine on a dark rock pro 3 to be in the 65 range then, id be more than happy with that.


----------



## SpecChum

So, I pre-ordered an 1800x well before the NDA was lifted assuming it would be the best binned chip, as did many others it looks like. It's coming Monday.

I do realise that the 1700 is the value chip of choice, and for good reason, but I'm building a no holds barred, cost is not really an issue, Ryzen build, so would you still recommend the 1700?

Does the 1800x really not offer anything at all above the 1700? I really do want the fastest CPU I can get and will pay the £170 extra for what may only be 200Mhz. While it's not much I am concerned I'll get a 1700 duffer which can "only" do, say, 3.8Ghz which means I'll be losing a potential 300mhz on single core. Saying that, that can happen with an 1800x too, i guess. I don't know what to do lol

I've got a Gigabyte Gaming 5 on order and my cooler would be an H110i.

One last thing, I bought some new DDR4 memory a week back which is concerning me a little as I think it's double sided. It's 2 x 16Gb sticks Corsair Dominator LED [email protected], will this be OK, do you think?


----------



## Scotty99

1800x is only for people that dont know what a bios is.

Even then, they could just buy an asus board and run the extreme overclocking tool with a 1700 and get similar results to having to do it manually lol.

Edit: i think you will be fine on memory, a lot of the memory problems imo is just due to how new this stuff is.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> So, I pre-ordered an 1800x well before the NDA was lifted assuming it would be the best binned chip, as did many others it looks like. It's coming Monday.
> 
> I do realise that the 1700 is the value chip of choice, and for good reason, but I'm building a no holds barred, cost is not really an issue, Ryzen build, so would you still recommend the 1700?
> 
> Does the 1800x really not offer anything at all above the 1700? I really do want the fastest CPU I can get and will pay the £170 extra for what may only be 200Mhz. While it's not much I am concerned I'll get a 1700 duffer which can "only" do, say, 3.8Ghz which means I'll be losing a potential 300mhz on single core. Saying that, that can happen with an 1800x too, i guess. I don't know what to do lol
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte Gaming 5 on order and my cooler would be an H110i.
> 
> One last thing, I bought some new DDR4 memory a week back which is concerning me a little as I think it's double sided. It's 2 x 16Gb sticks Corsair Dominator LED [email protected], will this be OK, do you think?


Well then if you're going all out, then just go ahead and keep the 1800x. You might be able to clock it to 4.2Ghz.

You picked some really good equipment! Very nice.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ok here is a screenshot with my settings and temps.....


As a matter of interest, how much did you fiddle with the BCLK?

I am not sure if you saw the overclocking tutorial video about 10 pages back but they set BCLK to 125 with a 33.5 multi for a 4.075Ghz overclock with ram running at 3600 (they were running a 3400mhz kit). That gave them some reasonable performance improvements.

They did not go into temps and did not bench against any games so I am curious if the higher bclk and lower multi provides lower temps than the all multi method. They managed a 17% improvement in timespy but I am not sure how that can be extrabolated to other games.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> French riviera man, never rains





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















spent 2 years in the mediterranean (US 6th fleet) it does rain during the winter; in nice, cannes and toulan _but those turn to ghost towns so there is no one there to see it._


----------



## FLCLimax

MY idle temps are insanely high with a 360 rad aIO. my previous CPU was 4.7ghz never passed 55c. I hope that windows and all programs are just reading it wrong, even at stock it's high. Doesn't feel warm at all.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1800x is only for people that dont know what a bios is.
> 
> Even then, they could just buy an asus board and run the extreme overclocking tool with a 1700 and get similar results to having to do it manually lol.
> 
> Edit: i think you will be fine on memory, a lot of the memory problems imo is just due to how new this stuff is.


Hehe, yeah fair enough, I've been at this game for a fair few years, so manually overclocking wouldn't be an issue.

I'm currently rocking a 4690k at 4.6Ghz (1.224v) being cooled pretty much silently by an H105.

The memory is actually on the Gigabyte QVL, or at least the [email protected] is, which will be the exact same chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Well then if you're going all out, then just go ahead and keep the 1800x. You might be able to clock it to 4.2Ghz.
> 
> You picked some really good equipment! Very nice.










Thanks. I've been at this game for many years, I just don't post much.

I'm genuinely excited for what Ryzen can offer so thought I'd go all in.

Kind of a waste to relegate a 4.6Ghz Haswell to be a plex server but sometimes you just gotta let go lol


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> MY idle temps are insanely high with a 360 rad aIO. my previous CPU was 4.7ghz never passed 55c. I hope that windows and all programs are just reading it wrong, even at stock it's high. Doesn't feel warm at all.


What chip you got? I think joker said his 1700 idled in the 30's? That was with the noctua air cooler they sent with the review.


----------



## JackCY

Use a probe or water temp or any external sensor. The internal ones from mobo and CPU *may* work with some of the mobo software, *may*.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Hehe, yeah fair enough, I've been at this game for a fair few years, so manually overclocking wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I'm currently rocking a 4690k at 4.6Ghz (1.224v) being cooled pretty much silently by an H105.
> 
> The memory is actually on the Gigabyte QVL, or at least the [email protected] is, which will be the exact same chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've been at this game for many years, I just don't post much.
> 
> I'm genuinely excited for what Ryzen can offer so thought I'd go all in.
> 
> Kind of a waste to relegate a 4.6Ghz Haswell to be a plex server but sometimes you just gotta let go lol


Im on a 2500k so even if my 1700 only hits 3.8 i am in the ballpark of IPC of what my sandy can do, cant wait til my taxes come in lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Use a probe or water temp or any external sensor. The internal ones from mobo and CPU *may* work with some of the mobo software, *may*.


Oh right i heard the best for temps right now is using the ryzen OC tool, apparently thats most accurate.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im on a 2500k so even if my 1700 only hits 3.8 i am in the ballpark of IPC of what my sandy can do, cant wait til my taxes come in lol.


hah

I got a divorce, funnily enough my expendable has gone up since...

I've always had to compromise on the build somewhere (never PSU or mobo!) on previous builds.

This is my first "just go for it" build.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Has anyone seen any Ryzen benchmarks done with AMD GPU's?


None and I've read quite a few. It's like all reviewers only have a 1080 or Titan XP, no AMD GPUs. They can't be bothered to include a <$300 RX 480 or at least the darn Fury X if they want the "best" AMD has so far.

---

Where are all the user reviews? I can't find a thing in this thread in regard to user reviews really. Everyone still building? Waiting for parts?


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> hah
> 
> I got a divorce, funnily enough my expendable has gone up since...
> 
> I've always had to compromise on the build somewhere (never PSU or mobo!) on previous builds.
> 
> This is my first "just go for it" build.


Congratz and funny. When I was married I got yelled at for buying things and we never had money for this stuff. Now that I am divorced I have more of everything to do with. Enjoy your new found freedom sir!!


----------



## RyzenChrist

Validation

http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> MY idle temps are insanely high with a 360 rad aIO. my previous CPU was 4.7ghz never passed 55c. I hope that windows and all programs are just reading it wrong, even at stock it's high. Doesn't feel warm at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What chip you got? I think joker said his 1700 idled in the 30's? That was with the noctua air cooler they sent with the review.
Click to expand...

1700X on the best AIO in tow Tt Riing 360...kept my i5 at 49 load @ 4.7ghz. This chip idles in the 40's, the voltage is all over the place and even manually setting it does nothing, it goes to whatever the hell it wants. Between the CPU features, Windows, Motherboard makers and AMD these CPU's and board were released way too early.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


Nice!

My 4690k single core is 176









I won't mention the MP lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spent 2 years in the mediterranean (US 6th fleet) it does rain during the winter; in nice, cannes and toulan _but those turn to ghost towns so there is no one there to see it._


It does in winter yea, but honestly its not that bad. Compared to Massachusetts its not raining at all. In summer you get rain like once or twice a month if that. Toulon/Marseille gets more rain then we do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


Impressive, my 4690k does 167 in single core at 4.3ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> My 4690k single core is 176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't mention the MP lol


Haha mine is 167 at 4.3, used to be higher with my gold chip at 4.5 1.2v.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


Id be really happy if my 1700 does that.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> My 4690k single core is 176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't mention the MP lol


Why not? Dazzle me with your multi threaded score


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id be really happy if my 1700 does that.


It should. I'm only using a 360 AIO


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha mine is 167 at 4.3, used to be higher with my gold chip at 4.5 1.2v.


I got lucky on this chip really, 4.6Ghz @ 1.224v however, there's a huge wall after that, I can't even do 4.7 @ 1.3v! Good old Haswell!

It does actually boot at 5Ghz at 1.3v and I can use Windows but any stress test BSOD's


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Why not? Dazzle me with your multi threaded score


It's....less than yours


----------



## Scotty99

I think my 2500k gets like 550 on multicore at 4.2 lol.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Why not? Dazzle me with your multi threaded score


Had to run it again as I forgot lol

659


----------



## AliNT77

My 2500k @4.7 gets 165-646 with memory at 2133cl9


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Had to run it again as I forgot lol
> 
> 659


Ouch


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spent 2 years in the mediterranean (US 6th fleet) it does rain during the winter; in nice, cannes and toulan _but those turn to ghost towns so there is no one there to see it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does in winter yea, but honestly its not that bad. Compared to Massachusetts its not raining at all. In summer you get rain like once or twice a month if that. Toulon/Marseille gets more rain then we do
Click to expand...

tbh i was









my ship anchored @nice for a week and took a train to cannes for the week end (was supposed to be back every night so was really AWOL) and i have to say the whitest sand and bluest water i ever saw and since.

and the women were gorgeous also.


----------



## jezzer

What do u guys think is currently the best B350 mATX board available with the highest potential to push a 1700 to 3.9 / 4ghz?

The Asrock Pro4 seems good but no where available

Can get my hands on a MSI mortar (which has some nice io) or a biostar RACING B350GT3

Seems the MSI has one less phase, 4 + 2 agains 4 + 3


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I got lucky on this chip really, 4.6Ghz @ 1.224v however, there's a huge wall after that, I can't even do 4.7 @ 1.3v! Good old Haswell!
> 
> It does actually boot at 5Ghz at 1.3v and I can use Windows but any stress test BSOD's


Oh my first one was even luckier. [email protected] and [email protected] stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> tbh i was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ship anchored @nice for a week and took a train to cannes for the week end (was supposed to be back every night so was really AWOL) and i have to say the whitest sand and bluest water i ever saw and since.
> 
> and the women were gorgeous also.


yea sometimes its even a nice light green after a storm its pretty sick.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> What do u guys think is currently the best B350 mATX board available with the highest potential to push a 1700 to 3.9 / 4ghz?
> 
> The Asrock Pro4 seems good but no where available
> 
> Can get my hands on a MSI mortar (which has some nice io) or a biostar RACING B350GT3
> 
> Seems the MSI has one less phase, 4 + 2 agains 4 + 3


While my biostar has been incredibly reliable these past 6 years, i would steer clear of them simply because of bios support. Its not that they dont put out bios to fix bugs etc, i dont feel they are quite on the level where they take feedback from enthusiasts and put out bios tailored to their needs.

That said, biostar DID send me a custom bios back in the day, that was pretty cool of them.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> I used dual monitors 10 years ago. Not related much to CPU. Stock trading and web research? 60USD chips can do that. A game open!? I assure you that you can minimize a game on much lesser CPUs than Ryzen; if you can't bring yourself to close them. If you do some research on these modern chips, the high clocked quad cores can out preform octacores on multithreaded applications.


Are you intentionally trying to look foolish?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why are you in this thread?


Everybody except him are wondering the same thing.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> MY idle temps are insanely high with a 360 rad aIO. my previous CPU was 4.7ghz never passed 55c. I hope that windows and all programs are just reading it wrong, even at stock it's high. Doesn't feel warm at all.


Ryzen's Tjmax is 75C. That also isn't indicative of the actual temperature. There is some sort of formula going on, and when Ryzen Master hits 75C poof, it shuts off. AMD would not disclose the formula.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possibly the worst advice I've seen on OCN


It surely is a contender.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Or the best?


Hardly.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> It surely is a contender.
> Hardly.


You obviously didn't look over the feature list on the 99 dollar asrock i listed. If they overclock 1700's to similar levels as x370, i absoutely will be buying a b350.


----------



## gupsterg

Giibbo from OCuk shares OC result retail sample of 1700 off the shelf vs AMD retail provided, this thread.
Quote:


> We used the best motherboard, the Crosshair, we will do some testing soon in MSI Carbon and Asrock Taichi to see if those can too achieve good overclocks.


Above should be nice to know when done, so subbed to that thread.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Giibbo from OCuk shares OC result retail sample of 1700 off the shelf vs AMD retail provided, this thread.
> Above should be nice to know when done, so subbed to that thread.


He says 1.55v is safe, haha. There goes his credibility.


----------



## gupsterg

LOL, sort of, at least he states "anything higher invalidates warranty". Perhaps a forum member from there will test OCuk RMA service once they've used upto 1.55V







.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Still can't believe an MSI board costs more than the ASUS on newegg that Gigabyte would be tasty but I have nothing orange to match it with


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Still can't believe an MSI board costs more than the ASUS on newegg that Gigabyte would be tasty but I have nothing orange to match it with


Eh the board isnt orange lol, its all black with white heatsinks. Orange is just simulated LED's. (which of course, you can set as any color).


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Still can't believe an MSI board costs more than the ASUS on newegg that Gigabyte would be tasty but I have nothing orange to match it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh the board isnt orange lol, its all black with white heatsinks. Orange is just simulated LED's. (which of course, you can set as any color).
Click to expand...

Whew thank the heavens lol!


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> It surely is a contender.
> Hardly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Are you intentionally trying to look foolish?
> Everybody except him are wondering the same thing.


I've been holding off on this but I just can't any longer its too good not to.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Why not? Dazzle me with your multi threaded score


4690K
4.7-7-6-6GHz @ 1.29-1.32V
CBCPU1=191.760070
CBCPUX=725.557773

4.8-8-7-7GHz @ 1.38V
CBCPU1=195.688972
CBCPUX=737.694336

4.7Ghz @ 1.38V
CBCPU1=191.115061
CBCPUX=740.672160

4.5GHz @ 1.23V
CBCPU1=181.312156
CBCPUX=710.694171
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> He says 1.55v is safe, haha. There goes his credibility.


That one was gone with calling the ASUS board the best one. 4+2 VRMs doubled to 8+4, plenty power but still 4 doubled? really..., bugged out UEFI that throws off half the reviews, ...


----------



## Evontroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


Are you running the stock bios?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evontroy*
> 
> Are you running the stock bios?


Beta 5704


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Beta 5704


Later 5803 bios: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530

was linked by Elmor.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Later 5803 bios: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530
> 
> was linked by Elmor.


Just saw. Have a sick baby and as soon as she goes to sleep ill update it


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 4690K
> 4.7-7-6-6GHz @ 1.29-1.32V
> CBCPU1=191.760070
> CBCPUX=725.557773
> 
> 4.8-8-7-7GHz @ 1.38V
> CBCPU1=195.688972
> CBCPUX=737.694336
> 
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.38V
> CBCPU1=191.115061
> CBCPUX=740.672160
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.23V
> CBCPU1=181.312156
> CBCPUX=710.694171
> That one was gone with calling the ASUS board the best one. 4+2 VRMs doubled to 8+4, plenty power but still 4 doubled? really..., bugged out UEFI that throws off half the reviews, ...


Are you suggesting that the HERO mobo has problems that reduce the performance?

Because i have order it...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> I used dual monitors 10 years ago. Not related much to CPU. Stock trading and web research? 60USD chips can do that. A game open!? I assure you that you can minimize a game on much lesser CPUs than Ryzen; if you can't bring yourself to close them. *If you do some research on these modern chips, the high clocked quad cores can out preform octacores on multithreaded applications.*


No they cant.... There is lots of info on the internet, not sure how or why you came up with that. 1700 is as low as clocks get and 7700k is as high as clocks get.




http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1700x_review,11.html




http://www.anandtech.com/show/11170/the-amd-zen-and-ryzen-7-review-a-deep-dive-on-1800x-1700x-and-1700/20


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone have the crosshair and can get 32gb of ram to show up. I have 4x8 and only 16gb shows up in the bios even at the slowest speeds. All 4 sticks are identical.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone have the crosshair and can get 32gb of ram to show up. I have 4x8 and only 16gb shows up in the bios even at the slowest speeds. All 4 sticks are identical.


why you need 32gb of RAM lol, it's a waste of time.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone have the crosshair and can get 32gb of ram to show up. I have 4x8 and only 16gb shows up in the bios even at the slowest speeds. All 4 sticks are identical.
> 
> 
> 
> why you need 32gb of RAM lol, it's a waste of time.
Click to expand...

If they bought 32 GB of RAM they should be able to use 32 GB.

Test the sticks individually to see if they're bad. If they're all good then either:

The board is currently still undergoing teething issues and a BIOS patch may help
You legit have a defective board (electrical traces no good, etc).
The first is not terrible, the second will need an RMA.


----------



## GamerDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone have the crosshair and can get 32gb of ram to show up. I have 4x8 and only 16gb shows up in the bios even at the slowest speeds. All 4 sticks are identical.


You need to be at 2400mhz or lower to run sticks in more than 2 DIMM's, just in case you aren't.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone have the crosshair and can get 32gb of ram to show up. I have 4x8 and only 16gb shows up in the bios even at the slowest speeds. All 4 sticks are identical.
> 
> 
> 
> why you need 32gb of RAM lol, it's a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they bought 32 GB of RAM they should be able to use 32 GB.
> 
> Test the sticks individually to see if they're bad. If they're all good then either:
> 
> The board is currently still undergoing teething issues and a BIOS patch may help
> You legit have a defective board (electrical traces no good, etc).
> The first is not terrible, the second will need an RMA.
Click to expand...

4 DIMMs are harder to get a decent OC on is all I'm saying. Extra $ and maybe a few points on float in AIDA.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> why you need 32gb of RAM lol, it's a waste of time.


Some people do more than just gaming.

And I got them to show up. Not sure why but 1 stick had to be reseated.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Some people do more than just gaming.
> 
> And I got them to show up. Not sure why but 1 stick had to be reseated.


Oh boy how that happens to me all the time haha. I run my 4690k bare die and even if that doesnt sit just right i get ram problems. Icould only get 4gb of 16to show and thought my mobo had gone, reseated my cpu and problem solved haha. Bare die problems man


----------



## nycgtr

Have a temperature problem. I am sitting at 55c in the damn bios. I used the am3 mount holes on the asus board with a ek supremacy. I do have the am4 kit but apparently ppc never sent the rubber piece in the middle with both sets that I have. Not sure if I am suppose to use the orignal rubber piece as im sure the holes most likely don't line up. Either way this is really odd. I've installed water blocks like 300 times so i don't think i got that wrong. Any one else experience this?

I just removed the block and it looks like the tim went away from exactly where the chip would be delided


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Have a temperature problem. I am sitting at 55c in the damn bios. I used the am3 mount holes on the asus board with a ek supremacy. I do have the am4 kit but apparently ppc never sent the rubber piece in the middle with both sets that I have. Not sure if I am suppose to use the orignal rubber piece as im sure the holes most likely don't line up. Either way this is really odd. I've installed water blocks like 300 times so i don't think i got that wrong. Any one else experience this?


Id say boot into the pc and see what temps you get there. Might be reporting wrong or from a different sensor. No reason why it should other then its running at full voltage in the BIOS, pretty sure my i5 runs at 1.21v in the bios, never got that hot though but would reach low 40s

On another note, score my 1700x is available for pickup. Ordered it yesterday at like 2-3am, shipped last night at about 7PM and arrived at 530AM haha. Shouldnt have gotten overnight since i cant install it without my ek brackets but wtvs.


----------



## Mega Man

i cant not respond to these
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The 1700 isnt the 1700x or 1800x, i think thats what people arent exactly understanding here.
> 
> The 65w TDP means something, as evidenced in jokers video it was running 20c cooler than the 1800x he had on hand with the same voltages and clocks. Given the fact the 1700 is the ONLY cpu anyone who browses these forums should be buying, the b350 boards may absolutely be enough to hold the OC's these chips appear to be getting.
> 
> If you buy a high end motherboard for features or looks that is one thing, but i am writing this to the people who are on a budget that they should wait a couple days until the b350 reviews come out, they could probably save a large chunk of money.


ever hear of right tool right job?

you advocate right price tag right buy ... which is beyond ignorant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Or the best? If b350 boards can hold the 3.8-3.9ghz overclocks most people seem to be getting out of the 1700's, i am saving people a serious chunk of money to put elsewhere in their builds.
> 
> 
> 
> I have cheaped out on boards before. Some bad experiences, I only buy top of the range now. But of course people have different experiences.
Click to expand...

HTPCs would be fine in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My god guys lol, i understand more expensive motherboards have more expensive components.
> 
> I am only suggesting people wait for b350 reviews to see if they are sufficient for the 1700 ONLY. It is my assumption they will be absolutely fine, i just dislike people universally suggesting 250 dollar boards for a 65w chip lol.


it isnt the only chip to buy, jus4t because you want it, you need it or you what ever means nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You do know you can get a decent x370 board for 200$ right, if not lower if you shop around. You need to understand the difference between a quality vrm/choke and decent quality.
> 
> That's like saying a power supply is something you absolutely can cheapen out on. Huh no and NO!
> 
> Guess the phrase "you get what you pay for" doesn't ring a bell with you lol. Oh yea Hyundais are the same quality as BMW and Mercedes haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely get a x370 from asrock, the one with the AC card on it. But you guys are still missing my point here it seems, its very possible the b350 boards can hold the average overclocks people seem to be getting on the 1700.
> 
> If you buy a higher end board for features like DC fan control or anything like that, of course that is an absolutely legit reason to spend extra money, My point here is that for a lot of people b350 is likely an option if they are just looking to get the most out of their 1700 on the cheap.
Click to expand...

no it isnt ... what they want, is what they should buy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> It surely is a contender.
> Hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't look over the feature list on the 99 dollar asrock i listed. If they overclock 1700's to similar levels as x370, i absoutely will be buying a b350.
Click to expand...

yay ? it does not touch the hero, let alone what will be unveiled on the higher asus boards ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Still can't believe an MSI board costs more than the ASUS on newegg that Gigabyte would be tasty but I have nothing orange to match it with


people dont seem to see that the asus name looks to me to mean they have not released all their cards yet we have yet to see a formula or a -z ( the - would probably be either at EOL or half of the expected life... but still ) ... i expect a few better boards from asus. if the hero is 250... frankly i expect 300-450 price tag


----------



## nycgtr

The bios had the volt on default at 1.5 I reduced it to 1.42. The same type shows up in ryzen master but ofc aida is completely messed up. Aida is show 27c which I don't trust over the bios lol


----------



## fastpcman12

are there benchmarks for maya and adobe creative suite photoshop and illustrator for ryzen?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The bios had the volt on default at 1.5 I reduced it to 1.42. The same type shows up in ryzen master but ofc aida is completely messed up. Aida is show 27c which I don't trust over the bios lol


Damn i wonder why so high by default.


----------



## axiumone

I wanted to do a full review test suite for ryzen vs a 6850k like I've done previously for a 6700k vs 6850k vs 5960x, but it's just too frustrating at the moment. I don't know if it's the immature bios revisions or what. Using the gigabyte ax370 gaming 5 at the moment the memory setting refuse to stick. No matter what setting you chose, the board boots at 2133 on ram. One out of twenty boots will actually boot to the settings that I manually specify.

I have to hand over the ryzen rig over to the client in about a week, so unless there's a bios update coming over the next few days I won't be able to provide a full view on gaming, fortunately this rig is meant for a cinema 4d cpu rendering future. Having said that, we're both happy with the r7 1700 vs the 1800x, as the chip I bought is able to do [email protected]


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I wanted to do a full review test suite for ryzen vs a 6850k like I've done previously for a 6700k vs 6850k vs 5960x, but it's just too frustrating at the moment. I don't know if it's the immature bios revisions or what. Using the gigabyte ax370 gaming 5 at the moment the memory setting refuse to stick. No matter what setting you chose, the board boots at 2133 on ram. One out of twenty boots will actually boot to the settings that I manually specify.
> 
> I have to hand over the ryzen rig over to the client in about a week, so unless there's a bios update coming over the next few days I won't be able to provide a full view on gaming, fortunately this rig is meant for a cinema 4d cpu rendering future. Having said that, we're both happy with the r7 1700 vs the 1800x, as the chip I bought is able to do [email protected]


Can you not do it with the ram settings you are able to get successfully? Persons where would still find it useful.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Can you not do it with the ram settings you are able to get successfully? Persons where would still find it useful.


I can consistently run the ryzen system at 2133. I know it can do 3200, but a crash or a manual reboot will revert back to 2133 despite anything else I manually set. The x99 systems I have will run ram at 3400 without any issues what so ever. But x99 is a few years old at this point and has had quite enough time to mature. I don't think it would be a fair real world comparison to run the x99 system at anything below 3200, because at this point pretty much any random socket 2011 chip will be able to do that.

Edit - Though, I have been able to get 6 solid runs done on ryzen in the division.
3440x1440 - ultra preset + smaa ultra 1x. Titan XP @ 2050
[email protected] dx11 - avg fps 84
[email protected] dx12 - avg fps 81

r7 [email protected] dx11 - 81
r7 [email protected] dx12 - 80

It's not really an indicator of anything, just some quick testing. I'm seriously bummed that the overclocking headroom is so low. Had ryzen been able to get to the same 4.5 as broadwell-e, I think the landscape would have been very, very different at this point.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I can consistently run the ryzen system at 2133. I know it can do 3200, but a crash or a manual reboot will revert back to 2133 despite anything else I manually set. The x99 systems I have will run ram at 3400 without any issues what so ever. But x99 is a few years old at this point and has had quite enough time to mature. I don't think it would be a fair real world comparison to run the x99 system at anything below 3200, because at this point pretty much any random socket 2011 chip will be able to do that.


3400 only works if you have a BroadwellE without going past the default straps.

X99 did mature and I am confident Ryzen will.


----------



## boot318

Do we know the die size of the Ryzen chip? I've been searching for it but I can't find it.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3400 only works if you have a BroadwellE without going past the default straps.
> 
> X99 did mature and I am confident Ryzen will.


I agree, that's why I qualified my comment with 3200 being sort of the defecto goal, but the x99 chips are able to do that on every single boot with at least 4 slots occupied and quad channel, while on x370 it's very problematic and frustrating with only 2 slots occupied at the moment.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I can consistently run the ryzen system at 2133. I know it can do 3200, but a crash or a manual reboot will revert back to 2133 despite anything else I manually set. The x99 systems I have will run ram at 3400 without any issues what so ever. But x99 is a few years old at this point and has had quite enough time to mature. I don't think it would be a fair real world comparison to run the x99 system at anything below 3200, because at this point pretty much any random socket 2011 chip will be able to do that.
> 
> Edit - Though, I have been able to get 6 solid runs done on ryzen in the division.
> 3440x1440 - ultra preset + smaa ultra 1x. Titan XP @ 2050
> [email protected] dx11 - avg fps 84
> [email protected] dx12 - avg fps 81
> 
> r7 [email protected] dx11 - 81
> r7 [email protected] dx12 - 80





Quote:


> It's not really an indicator of anything, just some quick testing. I'm seriously bummed that the overclocking headroom is so low. Had ryzen been able to get to the same 4.5 as broadwell-e, I think the landscape would have been very, very different at this point.


Is that a case of will just not clock more with more voltage or are you hitting a temperature wall?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a case of will just not clock more with more voltage or are you hitting a temperature wall?


It just won't clock more with voltage. [email protected] is stable for 12 hours of AIDA64 stress test. [email protected] won't even pass one run of cinebench.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> It just won't clock more with voltage. [email protected] is stable for 12 hours of AIDA64 stress test. [email protected] won't even pass one run of cinebench.


Thats unfortunate ;_; , you might get 4.1 with like 1.55v but i dont think thats very sustainable. What is considered max voltage for these anyways?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Thats unfortunate ;_; , you might get 4.1 with like 1.55v but i dont think thats very sustainable. What is considered max voltage for these anyways?


Per AMD overclocking guide it's 1.4v.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I agree, that's why I qualified my comment with 3200 being sort of the defecto goal, but the x99 chips are able to do that on every single boot with at least 4 slots occupied and quad channel, while on x370 it's very problematic and frustrating with only 2 slots occupied at the moment.


While 3200 looks good and will surely offer a good increase in performance as the Fabric is also clocked that high as noted by some guys who have tested the method being better than pure CPU-only OC, some complications may arise with it. It will be a matter of time IMO for the issues to be sorted but they're being worked on.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I agree, that's why I qualified my comment with 3200 being sort of the defecto goal, but the x99 chips are able to do that on every single boot with at least 4 slots occupied and quad channel, while on x370 it's very problematic and frustrating with only 2 slots occupied at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> While 3200 looks good and will surely offer a good increase in performance as the Fabric is also clocked that high as noted by some guys who have tested the method being better than pure CPU-only OC, some complications may arise with it. It will be a matter of time IMO for the issues to be sorted but they're being worked on.
Click to expand...

also to note is gigabyte isnt known for properly functioning bios, sadly


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a case of will just not clock more with more voltage or are you hitting a temperature wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just won't clock more with voltage. [email protected] is stable for 12 hours of AIDA64 stress test. [email protected] won't even pass one run of cinebench.
Click to expand...

What kind of crash at 4.1 on cinebench? BSOD? Black screen? freeze?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note is gigabyte isnt known for properly functioning bios, sadly


I've had a lot of success with gigabytes z270 and x99 boards. They're uefi are simpler than some competition, but functional and super solid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What kind of crash at 4.1 on cinebench? BSOD? Black screen? freeze?


Black screen and reboot.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Black screen and reboot.


Yup same exact thing with mine when I tried 4.1.

I've literately been trying all day today, every combination of BCLK and Multipliers. I've been able to get 4045 on 1.41v.

But I'm just gonna back it down to 4010 with 1.395. I'd rather have the lower temps anyways.

I ran Cinebench....


----------



## bluej511

Idk why people are trying to go past 4ghz lol. It won't happen unless you bump the voltage like crazy. AMD has def maxed these chips out, guessing thats why theres an 1700x and 1800x versions, same exact chips just binned higher.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So this is like if Intel shipped 5960x/6900k at 4.5 ghz out of box, lol.

Glad 1700x was my choice, didn't want to spend $100 for a minor increase in mhz when said $100 can go to motherboard.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My 1800x and Asrock Fatal1ty Pro should all be at my place by Tuesday.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My 1800x and Asrock Fatal1ty Pro should all be at my place by Tuesday.


Awesome! I wanted to get the Asrock Fat Pro, but when I went to Microcenter yesterday they didn't have any.

Now I'm pissed at Asus, because apparently there BIOS is wacked. I'm using their latest beta ver 5704


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Awesome! I wanted to get the Asrock Fat Pro, but when I went to Microcenter yesterday they didn't have any.
> 
> Now I'm pissed at Asus, because apparently there BIOS is wacked. I'm using their latest beta ver 5704


that's not their latest though...

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> that's not their latest though...
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


What the hell? I don't even see 5803 on their website?


----------



## rt123

Those are OC BIOS, that's why.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Awesome! I wanted to get the Asrock Fat Pro, but when I went to Microcenter yesterday they didn't have any.
> 
> Now I'm pissed at Asus, because apparently there BIOS is wacked. I'm using their latest beta ver 5704


I'm sure Asus will get it fixed soon enough. Only reason I didn't go Asus is because it lacked an extra M.2., WiFi and BT 4.2. I also owned an Asrock z67 Fatal1ty Pro and it was good to me for years.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> It just won't clock more with voltage. *[email protected] is stable for 12 hours of AIDA64 stress test.* [email protected] won't even pass one run of cinebench.


That's nice! If I can get that outta my chip I'd be more than happy.


----------



## bluej511

Btw I'm kinda curious, wish we could start a poll. So what is everyone upgrading from to their r7 1700/x/1800x?

I'm going from a i5 4690k [email protected] First sample i had (before i broke it being stupid) was [email protected] and [email protected] golden chip.


----------



## Scotty99

2500k 1.3v 4.2ghz.

Can someone call the govt real quick and tell them to put a rush on my tax returns, thx.


----------



## Mega Man

i am not upgrading from anything. i am adding to my collection.

3930k @ 4.8 with 2400 ram

several 8350s at 4.7 + and again 2400 ram
4790 tbh oc is unknown

... a few xeons ..... ect


----------



## mistax

finally got my ram from the fedex facility. Was able to get to 3.8 on 1.35 stable and stress testing + cinebench. Tried 4.0 between 1.4-1.45 no deecee could boot up, but instantly crashed tyring to cinebench. Ramwise highest i could boot was 2666 =/ so much for 3200


----------



## RWGTROLL

If anyone was wondering if the H80i fits AM4 it does. But the H80i v2 will need a new mount from corsair.

Will fit AM4



Will not fit AM4 without new bracket from corsair.


----------



## mistax

looks like 3.9 and 1.35 is my cap =(.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is there a specific setting that forces the 1700x to run at max XFR frequency on all cores? Gigabyte mobo here, just curious what this setting is.

So used to Intel, AMD is a new thing after 7 years of Intel CPUs.


----------



## motoray

Anyone play with the msi titanium yet?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> looks like 3.9 and 1.35 is my cap =(.


Which cpu and are you stable at 3.9?


----------



## mistax

1700, and yup it's stable! =/ i don't know why but i can't push to 4.0 with 1.4-1.45 Wonder if i should play silicon lottery


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> 1700, and yup it's stable! =/ i don't know why but i can't push to 4.0 with 1.4-1.45 Wonder if i should play silicon lottery


But 3.9 is good. We might be able to improve our OCs, when we get some better/more stable BIOS released.


----------



## nrpeyton

Pre-order price was actually £100 more expensive.

Price has came down from a pre-order of £599 to £489 for next day delivery on 1800x. (in U.k)

Aye thats right, U.K was paying well over the odds (100 bux) for pre-order vs. the United States.

Seen as many are only getting to 3.9GHZ......

But speeds are advertised at 3.6GHZ & 4.0GHZ turbo.

I assume it's same as previous generation then,, it doesn't run at its 4.0 GHZ boost at 100% utilisation.? (I.E. prime95).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

PSA:

I finally got my system working and the issue was the EK waterblock on my Hero, removing one of the mounting screws allowed me to POST and make quick changes in the BIOS but swapping over to a Noctua cooler allowed me to fully boot and mess around.

Not 100% atm but there could be an issue with the Hero and EKs mounting system, I may try again in the future but there is a problem there somewhere.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> PSA:
> 
> I finally got my system working and the issue was the EK waterblock on my Hero, removing one of the mounting screws allowed me to POST and make quick changes in the BIOS but swapping over to a Noctua cooler allowed me to fully boot and mess around.
> 
> Not 100% atm but there could be an issue with the Hero and EKs mounting system, I may try again in the future but there is a problem there somewhere.


Maybe you didn't criss cross during installation? I have that issue running bare die on my 4690k, if i don't tighten it correctly its very iffy. Ill give it a try in a little bit because guess what? I got all THREE parts at once, mobo/cpu/ drum roll......my ekwb brackets. What perfect timing haha.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> PSA:
> 
> I finally got my system working and the issue was the EK waterblock on my Hero, removing one of the mounting screws allowed me to POST and make quick changes in the BIOS but swapping over to a Noctua cooler allowed me to fully boot and mess around.
> 
> Not 100% atm but there could be an issue with the Hero and EKs mounting system, I may try again in the future but there is a problem there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't criss cross during installation? I have that issue running bare die on my 4690k, if i don't tighten it correctly its very iffy. Ill give it a try in a little bit because guess what? I got all THREE parts at once, mobo/cpu/ drum roll......my ekwb brackets. What perfect timing haha.
Click to expand...

that wasn't the issue, Running it with 3 screws actually allowed me to post and even get to the desktop as well (for a short time).

I do hope mine was a one off but I know of 2 other people with this issue.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> that wasn't the issue, Running it with 3 screws actually allowed me to post and even get to the desktop as well (for a short time).
> 
> I do hope mine was a one off but I know of 2 other people with this issue.


Ah that's not a good sign. Mine just came in so ill have to see what happens. Excuse the poor quality.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That one was gone with calling the ASUS board the best one. 4+2 VRMs doubled to 8+4, plenty power but still 4 doubled? really..., bugged out UEFI that throws off half the reviews, ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 4+2 phase, doubled.
> IR Salem-series controller, IR3599 doublers, IR3535 high-current drivers and CSD87350Q5D PowerBlocks from TI.
> *Pretty much as good as you can get.*
> 
> ~185A sustained for VDDCR_CPU @ 100°C, ~92.5A sustained for VDDCR_SOC @ 100°C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Depends on how you attain "more phases". If they're doubled correctly with a frequency divider you still get the same improvement in output ripple. Essentially an output PWM frequency from the controller of 500 KHz becomes 250 KHz when doubled. The C6H uses this way of doubling which buildzoid mentions in his video and it's the same proven design that's used on Z170 and Z270 ROG boards. The PWM frequency is tunable from BIOS from 300 default to 500 KHz (that's for each phase, so 600 KHz to 1 MHz PWM output frequency from the controller). Additionally two very important factors for output ripple are the choke and output capactiors, it doesn't matter how many phases you put on a board if those are sub par.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ir3599.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a4015355cdb56a176f
> 
> TLDR;
> 
> Phase count is a useless measurement for VRM capability.


I'll take the two mens verdict I know to have better knowledge/experience over anyone else's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Are you suggesting that the HERO mobo has problems that reduce the performance?
> 
> Because i have order it...


It's early days. Yeah there maybe teething issues, but it will improve IMO.


----------



## Undervolter

Since nobody cares to review WIn7, i started googling. I ended up on these comments by @Looncraz on anandtech forum:
Quote:


> The Stilt has been running Windows 7 almost exclusively. *Ryzen performs better in 7 than in 10*. The only drawback is that Windows 7 lacks native support for the USB, so you'll need to install from disc or slipstream the USB drivers (you can get them from Asus - not sure about other board makes).
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/official-amd-ryzen-benchmarks-reviews-prices-and-discussion.2499879/page-126


About memory latency:
Quote:


> The problem actually (maybe) doesn't exist on Windows 7, according to The Stilt's testing. He says Windows 7 reliably shows ~20ns of L3 latency in AIDA64.


This is very encouraging, although nobody still knows whether some function is crippled or not. Windows 7, immortal beloved!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> that wasn't the issue, Running it with 3 screws actually allowed me to post and even get to the desktop as well (for a short time).
> 
> I do hope mine was a one off but I know of 2 other people with this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that's not a good sign. Mine just came in so ill have to see what happens. Excuse the poor quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be an issue on the Aorus









Only thing I've heard there is sometimes you have to apply a little bit of downward pressure when booting sometimes but that's all


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue on the Aorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I've heard there is sometimes you have to apply a little bit of downward pressure when booting sometimes but that's all


So the ekwb issue is with the Asus only? That's a bit weird. Maybe it has to do with those am3 mounting holes? Or maybe the pcb is thicker then all the other ones.

Downward pressure you say, damn, thats not good either *** wwjd?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The bios had the volt on default at 1.5 I reduced it to 1.42. The same type shows up in ryzen master but ofc aida is completely messed up. Aida is show 27c which I don't trust over the bios lol


ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread , this is run by Elmor.
Quote:


> *And for full disclosure I work for ROG MB R&D.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> that's not their latest though...
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Those are OC BIOS, that's why.


Not OC UEFI.
Quote:


> Official MR BIOS


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Pre-order price was actually £100 more expensive.
> 
> Price has came down from a pre-order of £599 to £489 for next day delivery on 1800x. (in U.k)
> 
> Aye thats right, U.K was paying well over the odds (100 bux) for pre-order vs. the United States.
> 
> Seen as many are only getting to 3.9GHZ......
> 
> But speeds are advertised at 3.6GHZ & 4.0GHZ turbo.
> 
> I assume it's same as previous generation then,, it doesn't run at its 4.0 GHZ boost at 100% utilisation.? (I.E. prime95).


Pre-order of £599!!!???

I'm in the UK as well. It has been ~£490 1800X, ~£390 1700X and ~£320 1700.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue on the Aorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I've heard there is sometimes you have to apply a little bit of downward pressure when booting sometimes but that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the ekwb issue is with the Asus only? That's a bit weird. Maybe it has to do with those am3 mounting holes? Or maybe the pcb is thicker then all the other ones.
> 
> Downward pressure you say, damn, thats not good either *** wwjd?
Click to expand...

I heard Logan and co talking about it on Crit, they said they needed a little bit of downward pressure to get it started.

Not saying you'll have the issue but it doesn't hurt to know in advance, now get building!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I heard Logan and co talking about it on Crit, they said they needed a little bit of downward pressure to get it started.
> 
> Not saying you'll have the issue but it doesn't hurt to know in advance, now get building!


YES SERGEANT!!!!!!!

Not gonna lie this Aorus mobo is unbelievably sexy. Id take some pics but im too excited.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I heard Logan and co talking about it on Crit, they said they needed a little bit of downward pressure to get it started.
> 
> Not saying you'll have the issue but it doesn't hurt to know in advance, now get building!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES SERGEANT!!!!!!!
> 
> Not gonna lie this Aorus mobo is unbelievably sexy. Id take some pics but im too excited.
Click to expand...

Pffft.....Hero is sexier









I've had a couple of days to admire it while tearing my hair out getting it to run


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pffft.....Hero is sexier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of days to admire it while tearing my hair out getting it to run


Ok so for anyone interested i see an IR 35201 C619P 51XG vrm/wtv its called next to one of the heatsinks.


----------



## chuck216

I'm still in Ryzen limbo... Got my new case, Memory and Cooler 3 days ago, the Ryzen itself will get here sometime later today. Unfortunately despite pre-ordering the motherboard at the same time as the other components Newegg still says they are now out of stock and won't be available until the 7th. Then I have to wait for shipping.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> I'm still in Ryzen limbo... Got my new case, Memory and Cooler 3 days ago, the Ryzen itself will get here sometime later today. Unfortunately despite pre-ordering the motherboard at the same time as the other components Newegg still says they are now out of stock and won't be available until the 7th. Then I have to wait for shipping.


This has been more like a paper launch for the entire platform. Here in Italy, the only truly available motherboard, seems to be the ASUS B350M mATX. I entered a price search engine "ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI/Asrock x370" and got no results. Nada. There are no motherboards anywhere.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This has been more like a paper launch for the entire platform. Here in Italy, the only truly available motherboard, seems to be the ASUS B350M mATX. I entered a price search engine "ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI/Asrock x370" and got no results. Nada. There are no motherboards anywhere.


Buongiorno. You know you can order from a lot of places around you right? France, Germany, Spain, Belgium. Lot of those places ship in the EU no problem and not for a whole lot either. Ive order from Germany, Italy, UK tons of times with no issues. Computer parts and car parts.

The Italians are like the French, very far behind in technology and not too into PC building.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Buongiorno. You know you can order from a lot of places around you right? France, Germany, Spain, Belgium. Lot of those places ship in the EU no problem and not for a whole lot either. Ive order from Germany, Italy, UK tons of times with no issues. Computer parts and car parts.
> 
> The Italians are like the French, very far behind in technology and not too into PC building.


Thanks, i know that technically one can order from other country, i was just trying to say that there is worse than USA out there. Myself, i think i will sit out and wait for Zen2, like i had planned before Zen's launch. Even if i wanted to buy into Ryzen 1st gen, personally, i wouldn't buy from abroards, for various reasons (my german/french isn't good enough to understand what i am doing and i wouldn't want to have to possibly RMA a motherboard to another country if it had a problem). The Italians are probably far worse than the French in PC building. People just aren't into PCs generally... Ancient PCs keep running until they drop dead, etc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks, i know that technically one can order from other country, i was just trying to say that there is worse than USA out there. Myself, i think i will sit out and wait for Zen2, like i had planned before Zen's launch. Even if i wanted to buy into Ryzen 1st gen, personally, i wouldn't buy from abroards, for various reasons (my german/french isn't good enough to understand what i am doing and i wouldn't want to have to possibly RMA a motherboard to another country if it had a problem). The Italians are probably far worse than the French in PC building. People just aren't into PCs generally... Ancient PCs keep running until they drop dead, etc.


Yea i know the feeling. And for RMA i usually just contact English speakers so directly to the US. If theres an RMA issue they tell me where to ship it here in Europe, and they are USUALLY far more knowledgeable.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

Just watched someone on WoW stream their performance and it's not half bad. It dips in major cities like all chips, but it never dipped under 40 fps. Watched him get wrecked in arathi basin with an average fps around 70 or so at 1440p with a gtx 1080.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Are you suggesting that the HERO mobo has problems that reduce the performance?
> 
> Because i have order it...


There are issues with UEFI on most boards. So far the Gigabyte board seemed most up to date. This stuff changes as new UEFI gets released and should smooth out over the next few weeks.
As far as VRM goes, it's OK, it's not bad. Just disappointing that ASUS now uses doublers to get the 8 phases. ASUS boards used to be 8 true phases and 16 with doublers. Even my ASRock is 6 true 12 with doublers. And now the ASUS CH VI is 4 phases 8 with doublers? At least from the video I've seen it was explained like that I don't have it to check it myself of course. The power rating is more than sufficient etc. Nothing to worry about. Just 4 phases seems a little low to me. It's not the dumb doublers though but those are really used on the cheap boards mostly not the more expensive ones which use a better doubling method.
Keep it, wait for UEFI updates, enjoy it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Anyone having issues accessing their 3DMark scores?

Every bench I do I can't access on the browser.
Quote:


> "The result is hidden and will not be shown for example on leaderboards or search."


even after telling it to reveal the result it still work, this is rather annoying


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There are issues with UEFI on most boards. So far the Gigabyte board seemed most up to date. This stuff changes as new UEFI gets released and should smooth out over the next few weeks.
> As far as VRM goes, it's OK, it's not bad. Just disappointing that ASUS now uses doublers to get the 8 phases. ASUS boards used to be 8 true phases and 16 with doublers. Even my ASRock is 6 true 12 with doublers. And now the ASUS CH VI is 4 phases 8 with doublers? At least from the video I've seen it was explained like that I don't have it to check it myself of course. The power rating is more than sufficient etc. Nothing to worry about. Just 4 phases seems a little low to me. It's not the dumb doublers though but those are really used on the cheap boards mostly not the more expensive ones which use a better doubling method.
> Keep it, wait for UEFI updates, enjoy it.


Glad Gigabytes is working alright. Just downloaded the f3 which is their latest BIOS but thats already like 2weeks old they haven't had anything since.

I'm setting up my chip and ram, just trying to figure out what i need to back up. Most of my movies/game is on both my HDDs but i have a feeling steam is gonna be a PITA again when reinstalling haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anyone having issues accessing their 3DMark scores?
> 
> Every bench I do I can't access on the browser.
> even after telling it to reveal the result it still work, this is rather annoying


Just copy and paste thats what i plan on doing so i have a side by side comparison.


----------



## bmgjet

Since none of the review go into advanced overclocking ill ask the guys that actually have the chip.
Whats Individual core overclocking like on it.
Whats seems to be the best single core overclock?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anyone having issues accessing their 3DMark scores?
> 
> Every bench I do I can't access on the browser.
> even after telling it to reveal the result it still work, this is rather annoying


Try bug reporting to Futuremark, it can be a moody thing with the background spy process not working properly not wanting to validate without it, why doesn't it show the result online dunno, not validated? Unknown hardware? ...


----------



## bluej511

Well im off to get started guys. See you back in a couple hours hopefully with it working.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There are issues with UEFI on most boards. So far the Gigabyte board seemed most up to date. This stuff changes as new UEFI gets released and should smooth out over the next few weeks.
> As far as VRM goes, it's OK, it's not bad. Just disappointing that ASUS now uses doublers to get the 8 phases. ASUS boards used to be 8 true phases and 16 with doublers. Even my ASRock is 6 true 12 with doublers. And now the ASUS CH VI is 4 phases 8 with doublers? At least from the video I've seen it was explained like that I don't have it to check it myself of course. The power rating is more than sufficient etc. Nothing to worry about. Just 4 phases seems a little low to me. It's not the dumb doublers though but those are really used on the cheap boards mostly not the more expensive ones which use a better doubling method.
> Keep it, wait for UEFI updates, enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad Gigabytes is working alright. Just downloaded the f3 which is their latest BIOS but thats already like 2weeks old they haven't had anything since.
> 
> I'm setting up my chip and ram, just trying to figure out what i need to back up. Most of my movies/game is on both my HDDs but i have a feeling steam is gonna be a PITA again when reinstalling haha.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anyone having issues accessing their 3DMark scores?
> 
> Every bench I do I can't access on the browser.
> even after telling it to reveal the result it still work, this is rather annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just copy and paste thats what i plan on doing so i have a side by side comparison.
Click to expand...

Yeah but I want the links for HWBOT lol

either way here's my first run:



Stock 1700x run (no turbo) with 2666Mhz mem

3DMark11 Performance:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anyone having issues accessing their 3DMark scores?
> 
> Every bench I do I can't access on the browser.
> even after telling it to reveal the result it still work, this is rather annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try bug reporting to Futuremark, it can be a moody thing with the background spy process not working properly not wanting to validate without it, why doesn't it show the result online dunno, not validated? Unknown hardware? ...
Click to expand...

It is unknown hardware for sure, first time I've even gotten Mystery Machine


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ...
> As far as VRM goes, it's OK, it's not bad. Just disappointing that ASUS now uses doublers to get the 8 phases. ASUS boards used to be 8 true phases and 16 with doublers. Even my ASRock is 6 true 12 with doublers. And now the ASUS CH VI is 4 phases 8 with doublers? At least from the video I've seen it was explained like that I don't have it to check it myself of course. The power rating is more than sufficient etc. Nothing to worry about. Just 4 phases seems a little low to me. It's not the dumb doublers though but those are really used on the cheap boards mostly not the more expensive ones which use a better doubling method.
> Keep it, wait for UEFI updates, enjoy it.


My impression, is that you pay a premium for getting motherboards early. Also, i think you pay more for non critical features (like more ports, paint theme, lights) than for critical components. To give an example, right now, this mATX with apparently 4 phases for the CPU (and without even VRM heatsink):

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350M-A/

Costs about 10 EUR more than the full ATX 7+1 phase (no doublers) ASUS 970 AURA (AM3+):

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/970-PRO-GAMING-AURA/

If they were both AM4 and you asked me to pick one of the two, i 'd pick the Aura. AM4 motherboard prices seem inflated by adding more "wow factor" than substance.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> Just watched someone on WoW stream their performance and it's not half bad. It dips in major cities like all chips, but it never dipped under 40 fps. Watched him get wrecked in arathi basin with an average fps around 70 or so at 1440p with a gtx 1080.


That's disconcerting. With a 2500k and a gtx 760 i almost never dip below 60 FPS at 1080p unless the city is absolutely packed. Do you know what settings he was running?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 2500k 1.3v 4.2ghz.
> 
> Can someone call the govt real quick and tell them to put a rush on my tax returns, thx.


Push it to 4.5/4.6 @1.38v?


----------



## magnusavr

Does anyone know what default voltage the 1700, 1700x and 1800x is running at stock? Is all running 1,35v stock?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Does anyone know what default voltage the 1700, 1700x and 1800x is running at stock? Is all running 1,35v stock?


My 1700x is 1.221v at stock


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> My impression, is that you pay a premium for getting motherboards early. Also, i think you pay more for non critical features (like more ports, paint theme, lights) than for critical components. To give an example, right now, this mATX with apparently 4 phases for the CPU (and without even VRM heatsink):
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350M-A/
> 
> Costs about 10 EUR more than the full ATX 7+1 phase (no doublers) ASUS 970 AURA (AM3+):
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/970-PRO-GAMING-AURA/
> 
> If they were both AM4 and you asked me to pick one of the two, i 'd pick the Aura. AM4 motherboard prices seem inflated by adding more "wow factor" than substance.


And looking at it...
970... Intel LAN, SupremeFX should be ALC 1xxx
B350M... Realtek LAN = cheaper, ALC 887 = cheaper audio

I don't know how much the rest differs if the new AM4 chipsets are expensive I doubt it, I think everyone just wants a piece of the pie so they mark up the prices a bit to increase profit. Cutting down on quality 3rd party chips and using cheaper ones on many many boards now than before while adding more WOW factor with stupid LEDs and plastic shrouds that cost .1$ each.
This has been going on for years on Intel boards, now shows up on AMD too with the new board series.

As far as VRMs go, those parts tend to improve over time so more simple and more efficient PSUs and VRMs can be made compared to complex old ones if they pick the newer probably more expensive parts and don't cheap out as well.


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 1700x is 1.221v at stock


Thanks







Do you run it at auto or set it to 1.221v manually? If you overclock how far do you get on default voltage?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 1700x is 1.221v at stock


Yea I'm curious as well if thats on auto cuz thats damn low and i like it.

Btw Sarge you think i should just try and go for the XMP 3200 right away or just leave it alone for now?


----------



## JackCY

Bilko: any signs of XFR being tunable? How about turning it off when OCing manually? Or does it turn on/off automatically when OCing? I know the UEFIs are buggy as hell, just wondering if any signs yet.


----------



## magnusavr

xfr is disabled when overclocking according to reviewers.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And looking at it...
> 970... Intel LAN, SupremeFX should be ALC 1xxx
> B350M... Realtek LAN = cheaper, ALC 887 = cheaper audio
> 
> I don't know how much the rest differs if the new AM4 chipsets are expensive I doubt it, I think everyone just wants a piece of the pie so they mark up the prices a bit to increase profit. Cutting down on quality 3rd party chips and using cheaper ones on many many boards now than before while adding more WOW factor with stupid LEDs and plastic shrouds that cost .1$ each.
> This has been going on for years on Intel boards, now shows up on AMD too with the new board series.
> 
> As far as VRMs go, those parts tend to improve over time so more simple and more efficient PSUs and VRMs can be made compared to complex old ones if they pick the newer probably more expensive parts and don't cheap out as well.


I agree on everything. Just a note on the VRM of the B350M. By looking at the photo, they mosfets seems nothing new, it looks like the same generation mosfets used in the 970 Aura, which, BTW, is one of the last AM3+ motherboards in the market (it was launched i think less than 1 year ago). There are some AM4 motherboards with new gen mosfets (NextFet or dual stack), but the specific ASUS b350M above, isn't one of them. The ASUS 970 Aura could handle 4.5Ghz on FX without problem, so we talk about 220W TDP (FX95XX series) and with extra cooling some people arrived to 5Ghz. I think the prices of AM4 motherboards will drop after a few months. It's a ripoff to pay 110 EUR for that ASUS B350M and with half baked BIOS to boot. You practically overpay a product, plus you become their free beta tester, so that they can eventually come out with a bug-free motherboard after some years.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 1700x is 1.221v at stock
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you run it at auto or set it to 1.221v manually? If you overclock how far do you get on default voltage?
Click to expand...

That's the auto voltage with DOCP set to 2666Mhz mem, that also disables the turbo on this board so 3.5Ghz was the max, with the turbo enabled my Vocre (according to HWiNFO64) goes between 1.243v and 1.482v so 1.221v is pretty much base clock only 








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 1700x is 1.221v at stock
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm curious as well if thats on auto cuz thats damn low and i like it.
> 
> Btw Sarge you think i should just try and go for the XMP 3200 right away or just leave it alone for now?
Click to expand...

On the Aorus you might be able to get it, I started at 2133 then went to 2666, haven't tried higher as yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Bilko: any signs of XFR being tunable? How about turning it off when OCing manually? Or does it turn on/off automatically when OCing? I know the UEFIs are buggy as hell, just wondering if any signs yet.


I haven't seen anything in the BIOS directly related to XFR, also haven't installed Ryzen Master either, I've only had this working for a couple of hours after labouring over it for 2 days trying to get it past Post









I'll see what I can do with it a little later, I'm also still testing performance here and there.

I still haven't even got the chipset drivers installed haha


----------



## JackCY

Yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Since nobody cares to review WIn7, i started googling. I ended up on these comments by @Looncraz on anandtech forum:
> About memory latency:
> This is very encouraging, although nobody still knows whether some function is crippled or not. Windows 7, immortal beloved!


I've linked the AIDA64 comment earlier in a post. They will be working on fixing the AIDA64 bugs with Ryzen when they get a CPU, apparently AMD didn't send them any. These big suites like AIDA, Sandra, ... always take time to work properly, read the stuff right, understand the sensors.
Even HWiNFO took years to show all the stuff on my Z97 and other CPU counters. Adding support for stuff with time.

Dunno if even the mobo software reads temperatures correctly. There are apparently some conversion issues, AMD didn't disclose how to interpret the temp. values








But the Ryzen master software thingy should do it, or can hope it does.

Me wants 1700 but maybe with Zen2.

BTW this is how 4690K looks like in Coreinfo if someone wants to compare with Ryzen. It's been noted on Reddit in regard to Windows managing the cores/threads poorly because the mapping is different on AMD Ryzen than on Intel Core.
On i7 it pairs the 2 core threads as shown in one table and real cores are first then HT follows where as Ryzen apparently has real/SMT/real/SMT/...
If someone wants to dig around in it, Coreinfo from Sysinternals. Logical to Physical Processor Map and Logical Processor to Cache Map.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Coreinfo v3.31 - Dump information on system CPU and memory topology
Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Mark Russinovich
Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, GenuineIntel
Microcode signature: 0000001E
HTT               *        Hyperthreading enabled (CAN DREAM RIGHT? SOMEONE GET ME A HACKED UEFI. PROBABLY A BUG.)
HYPERVISOR        -        Hypervisor is present
VMX               *        Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
SVM               -        Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
X64               *        Supports 64-bit mode

SMX               -        Supports Intel trusted execution
SKINIT            -        Supports AMD SKINIT

NX                *        Supports no-execute page protection
SMEP              *        Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
SMAP              -        Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
PAGE1GB           *        Supports 1 GB large pages
PAE               *        Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
PAT               *        Supports Page Attribute Table
PSE               *        Supports 4 MB pages
PSE36             *        Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
PGE               *        Supports global bit in page tables
SS                *        Supports bus snooping for cache operations
VME               *        Supports Virtual-8086 mode
RDWRFSGSBASE        *        Supports direct GS/FS base access

FPU               *        Implements i387 floating point instructions
MMX               *        Supports MMX instruction set
MMXEXT            -        Implements AMD MMX extensions
3DNOW             -        Supports 3DNow! instructions
3DNOWEXT          -        Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
SSE               *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2              *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3              *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3             *        Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4a             -        Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
SSE4.1            *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
SSE4.2            *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2

AES               *        Supports AES extensions
AVX               *        Supports AVX intruction extensions
FMA               *        Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
MSR               *        Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
MTRR              *        Supports Memory Type Range Registers
XSAVE             *        Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
OSXSAVE           *        Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
RDRAND            *        Supports RDRAND instruction
RDSEED            -        Supports RDSEED instruction

CMOV              *        Supports CMOVcc instruction
CLFSH             *        Supports CLFLUSH instruction
CX8               *        Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
CX16              *        Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
BMI1              *        Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
BMI2              *        Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
ADX               -        Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
DCA               -        Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
F16C              *        Supports half-precision instruction
FXSR              *        Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
FFXSR             -        Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
MONITOR           *        Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
MOVBE             *        Supports MOVBE instruction
ERMSB             *        Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
PCLMULDQ          *        Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
POPCNT            *        Supports POPCNT instruction
LZCNT             *        Supports LZCNT instruction
SEP               *        Supports fast system call instructions
LAHF-SAHF         *        Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
HLE               -        Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
RTM               -        Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions

DE                *        Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
DTES64            *        Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
DS                *        Implements memory-resident debug buffer
DS-CPL            *        Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
PCID              *        Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
INVPCID           *        Supports INVPCID instruction
PDCM              *        Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
RDTSCP            *        Supports RDTSCP instruction
TSC               *        Supports RDTSC instruction
TSC-DEADLINE        *        Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
TSC-INVARIANT        *        TSC runs at constant rate
xTPR              *        Supports disabling task priority messages

EIST              *        Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
ACPI              *        Implements MSR for power management
TM                *        Implements thermal monitor circuitry
TM2               *        Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
APIC              *        Implements software-accessible local APIC
x2APIC            *        Supports x2APIC

CNXT-ID           -        L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS

MCE               *        Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
MCA               *        Implements Machine Check Architecture
PBE               *        Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin

PSN               -        Implements 96-bit processor serial number

PREFETCHW         *        Supports PREFETCHW instruction

Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000D (Basic), 80000008 (Extended).

Logical to Physical Processor Map:
*---  Physical Processor 0
-*--  Physical Processor 1
--*-  Physical Processor 2
---*  Physical Processor 3

Logical Processor to Socket Map:
****  Socket 0

Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
****  NUMA Node 0

No NUMA nodes.

Logical Processor to Cache Map:
*---  Data Cache          0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
*---  Instruction Cache   0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
*---  Unified Cache       0, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
****  Unified Cache       1, Level 3,    6 MB, Assoc  12, LineSize  64
-*--  Data Cache          1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
-*--  Instruction Cache   1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
-*--  Unified Cache       2, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
--*-  Data Cache          2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
--*-  Instruction Cache   2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
--*-  Unified Cache       3, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
---*  Data Cache          3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
---*  Instruction Cache   3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
---*  Unified Cache       4, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64

Logical Processor to Group Map:
****  Group 0


----------



## mistax

Settled on 3.9 / 1.35 / DDR2666 for now. Got to 4.0 with 1.46volt and said nopeeeeee. Might consider trying my hand at a few more 1700 to see if i can get a golden 4/4.1 (basically to hit the 1800x range) Overall pretty glad i didn't spend the extra 200 for a 1800x


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah.
> I've linked the AIDA64 comment earlier in a post. They will be working on fixing the AIDA64 bugs with Ryzen when they get a CPU, apparently AMD didn't send them any. These big suites like AIDA, Sandra, ... always take time to work properly, read the stuff right, understand the sensors.
> Even HWiNFO took years to show all the stuff on my Z97 and other CPU counters. Adding support for stuff with time.
> 
> Dunno if even the mobo software reads temperatures correctly. There are apparently some conversion issues, AMD didn't disclose how to interpret the temp. values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Ryzen master software thingy should do it, or can hope it does.
> 
> Me wants 1700 but maybe with Zen2.
> 
> BTW this is how 4690K looks like in Coreinfo if someone wants to compare with Ryzen. It's been noted on Reddit in regard to Windows managing the cores/threads poorly because the mapping is different on AMD Ryzen than on Intel Core.
> On i7 it pairs the 2 core threads as shown in one table and real cores are first then HT follows where as Ryzen apparently has real/SMT/real/SMT/...
> If someone wants to dig around in it, Coreinfo from Sysinternals. Logical to Physical Processor Map and Logical Processor to Cache Map.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Coreinfo v3.31 - Dump information on system CPU and memory topology
> Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Mark Russinovich
> Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz
> Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, GenuineIntel
> Microcode signature: 0000001E
> HTT               *        Hyperthreading enabled (CAN DREAM RIGHT? SOMEONE GET ME A HACKED UEFI. PROBABLY A BUG.)
> HYPERVISOR        -        Hypervisor is present
> VMX               *        Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
> SVM               -        Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
> X64               *        Supports 64-bit mode
> 
> SMX               -        Supports Intel trusted execution
> SKINIT            -        Supports AMD SKINIT
> 
> NX                *        Supports no-execute page protection
> SMEP              *        Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
> SMAP              -        Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
> PAGE1GB           *        Supports 1 GB large pages
> PAE               *        Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
> PAT               *        Supports Page Attribute Table
> PSE               *        Supports 4 MB pages
> PSE36             *        Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
> PGE               *        Supports global bit in page tables
> SS                *        Supports bus snooping for cache operations
> VME               *        Supports Virtual-8086 mode
> RDWRFSGSBASE        *        Supports direct GS/FS base access
> 
> FPU               *        Implements i387 floating point instructions
> MMX               *        Supports MMX instruction set
> MMXEXT            -        Implements AMD MMX extensions
> 3DNOW             -        Supports 3DNow! instructions
> 3DNOWEXT          -        Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
> SSE               *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
> SSE2              *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
> SSE3              *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
> SSSE3             *        Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
> SSE4a             -        Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
> SSE4.1            *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
> SSE4.2            *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2
> 
> AES               *        Supports AES extensions
> AVX               *        Supports AVX intruction extensions
> FMA               *        Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
> MSR               *        Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
> MTRR              *        Supports Memory Type Range Registers
> XSAVE             *        Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
> OSXSAVE           *        Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
> RDRAND            *        Supports RDRAND instruction
> RDSEED            -        Supports RDSEED instruction
> 
> CMOV              *        Supports CMOVcc instruction
> CLFSH             *        Supports CLFLUSH instruction
> CX8               *        Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
> CX16              *        Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
> BMI1              *        Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
> BMI2              *        Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
> ADX               -        Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
> DCA               -        Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
> F16C              *        Supports half-precision instruction
> FXSR              *        Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
> FFXSR             -        Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
> MONITOR           *        Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
> MOVBE             *        Supports MOVBE instruction
> ERMSB             *        Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
> PCLMULDQ          *        Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
> POPCNT            *        Supports POPCNT instruction
> LZCNT             *        Supports LZCNT instruction
> SEP               *        Supports fast system call instructions
> LAHF-SAHF         *        Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
> HLE               -        Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
> RTM               -        Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions
> 
> DE                *        Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
> DTES64            *        Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
> DS                *        Implements memory-resident debug buffer
> DS-CPL            *        Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
> PCID              *        Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
> INVPCID           *        Supports INVPCID instruction
> PDCM              *        Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
> RDTSCP            *        Supports RDTSCP instruction
> TSC               *        Supports RDTSC instruction
> TSC-DEADLINE        *        Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
> TSC-INVARIANT        *        TSC runs at constant rate
> xTPR              *        Supports disabling task priority messages
> 
> EIST              *        Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
> ACPI              *        Implements MSR for power management
> TM                *        Implements thermal monitor circuitry
> TM2               *        Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
> APIC              *        Implements software-accessible local APIC
> x2APIC            *        Supports x2APIC
> 
> CNXT-ID           -        L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS
> 
> MCE               *        Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
> MCA               *        Implements Machine Check Architecture
> PBE               *        Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin
> 
> PSN               -        Implements 96-bit processor serial number
> 
> PREFETCHW         *        Supports PREFETCHW instruction
> 
> Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000D (Basic), 80000008 (Extended).
> 
> Logical to Physical Processor Map:
> *---  Physical Processor 0
> -*--  Physical Processor 1
> --*-  Physical Processor 2
> ---*  Physical Processor 3
> 
> Logical Processor to Socket Map:
> ****  Socket 0
> 
> Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
> ****  NUMA Node 0
> 
> No NUMA nodes.
> 
> Logical Processor to Cache Map:
> *---  Data Cache          0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> *---  Instruction Cache   0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> *---  Unified Cache       0, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ****  Unified Cache       1, Level 3,    6 MB, Assoc  12, LineSize  64
> -*--  Data Cache          1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> -*--  Instruction Cache   1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> -*--  Unified Cache       2, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> --*-  Data Cache          2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> --*-  Instruction Cache   2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> --*-  Unified Cache       3, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ---*  Data Cache          3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ---*  Instruction Cache   3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ---*  Unified Cache       4, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> 
> Logical Processor to Group Map:
> ****  Group 0





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Coreinfo v3.31 - Dump information on system CPU and memory topology
Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Mark Russinovich
Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com

AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
AMD64 Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1, AuthenticAMD
Microcode signature: 0800110E
HTT * Multicore
HYPERVISOR - Hypervisor is present
VMX - Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
SVM * Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
X64 * Supports 64-bit mode

SMX - Supports Intel trusted execution
SKINIT * Supports AMD SKINIT

NX * Supports no-execute page protection
SMEP * Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
SMAP * Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
PAGE1GB * Supports 1 GB large pages
PAE * Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
PAT * Supports Page Attribute Table
PSE * Supports 4 MB pages
PSE36 * Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
PGE * Supports global bit in page tables
SS - Supports bus snooping for cache operations
VME * Supports Virtual-8086 mode
RDWRFSGSBASE * Supports direct GS/FS base access

FPU * Implements i387 floating point instructions
MMX * Supports MMX instruction set
MMXEXT * Implements AMD MMX extensions
3DNOW - Supports 3DNow! instructions
3DNOWEXT - Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
SSE * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3 * Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4a * Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
SSE4.1 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
SSE4.2 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2

AES * Supports AES extensions
AVX * Supports AVX intruction extensions
FMA * Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
MSR * Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
MTRR * Supports Memory Type Range Registers
XSAVE * Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
OSXSAVE * Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
RDRAND * Supports RDRAND instruction
RDSEED * Supports RDSEED instruction

CMOV * Supports CMOVcc instruction
CLFSH * Supports CLFLUSH instruction
CX8 * Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
CX16 * Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
BMI1 * Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
BMI2 * Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
ADX * Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
DCA - Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
F16C * Supports half-precision instruction
FXSR * Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
FFXSR * Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
MONITOR * Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
MOVBE * Supports MOVBE instruction
ERMSB - Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
PCLMULDQ * Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
POPCNT * Supports POPCNT instruction
LZCNT * Supports LZCNT instruction
SEP * Supports fast system call instructions
LAHF-SAHF * Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
HLE - Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
RTM - Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions

DE * Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
DTES64 - Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
DS - Implements memory-resident debug buffer
DS-CPL - Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
PCID - Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
INVPCID - Supports INVPCID instruction
PDCM - Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
RDTSCP * Supports RDTSCP instruction
TSC * Supports RDTSC instruction
TSC-DEADLINE - Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
TSC-INVARIANT * TSC runs at constant rate
xTPR - Supports disabling task priority messages

EIST - Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
ACPI - Implements MSR for power management
TM - Implements thermal monitor circuitry
TM2 - Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
APIC * Implements software-accessible local APIC
x2APIC - Supports x2APIC

CNXT-ID - L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS

MCE * Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
MCA * Implements Machine Check Architecture
PBE - Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin

PSN - Implements 96-bit processor serial number

PREFETCHW * Supports PREFETCHW instruction

Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000D (Basic), 8000001F (Extended).

Logical to Physical Processor Map:
**

Physical Processor 0 (Hyperthreaded)
--**

Physical Processor 1 (Hyperthreaded)
----**

Physical Processor 2 (Hyperthreaded)

**

Physical Processor 3 (Hyperthreaded)

**

Physical Processor 4 (Hyperthreaded)

**---- Physical Processor 5 (Hyperthreaded)

**-- Physical Processor 6 (Hyperthreaded)

** Physical Processor 7 (Hyperthreaded)

Logical Processor to Socket Map:
**************** Socket 0

Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
**************** NUMA Node 0

No NUMA nodes.

Logical Processor to Cache Map:
**

Data Cache 0, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
**

Instruction Cache 0, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64
**

Unified Cache 0, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
********

Unified Cache 1, Level 3, 8 MB, Assoc 16, LineSize 64
--**

Data Cache 1, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
--**

Instruction Cache 1, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64
--**

Unified Cache 2, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
----**

Data Cache 2, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
----**

Instruction Cache 2, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64
----**

Unified Cache 3, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**

Data Cache 3, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**

Instruction Cache 3, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64

**

Unified Cache 4, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**

Data Cache 4, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**

Instruction Cache 4, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64

**

Unified Cache 5, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

******** Unified Cache 6, Level 3, 8 MB, Assoc 16, LineSize 64

**---- Data Cache 5, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**---- Instruction Cache 5, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64

**---- Unified Cache 7, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**-- Data Cache 6, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

**-- Instruction Cache 6, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64

**-- Unified Cache 8, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

** Data Cache 7, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

** Instruction Cache 7, Level 1, 64 KB, Assoc 4, LineSize 64

** Unified Cache 9, Level 2, 512 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64

Logical Processor to Group Map:
**************** Group 0



here's my 1800x


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah.
> I've linked the AIDA64 comment earlier in a post. They will be working on fixing the AIDA64 bugs with Ryzen when they get a CPU, apparently AMD didn't send them any. These big suites like AIDA, Sandra, ... always take time to work properly, read the stuff right, understand the sensors.
> Even HWiNFO took years to show all the stuff on my Z97 and other CPU counters. Adding support for stuff with time.
> 
> Dunno if even the mobo software reads temperatures correctly. There are apparently some conversion issues, AMD didn't disclose how to interpret the temp. values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Ryzen master software thingy should do it, or can hope it does.
> 
> Me wants 1700 but maybe with Zen2.
> 
> BTW this is how 4690K looks like in Coreinfo if someone wants to compare with Ryzen. It's been noted on Reddit in regard to Windows managing the cores/threads poorly because the mapping is different on AMD Ryzen than on Intel Core.
> On i7 it pairs the 2 core threads as shown in one table and real cores are first then HT follows where as Ryzen apparently has real/SMT/real/SMT/...
> If someone wants to dig around in it, Coreinfo from Sysinternals. Logical to Physical Processor Map and Logical Processor to Cache Map.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Coreinfo v3.31 - Dump information on system CPU and memory topology
> Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Mark Russinovich
> Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz
> Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, GenuineIntel
> Microcode signature: 0000001E
> HTT               *        Hyperthreading enabled (CAN DREAM RIGHT? SOMEONE GET ME A HACKED UEFI. PROBABLY A BUG.)
> HYPERVISOR        -        Hypervisor is present
> VMX               *        Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
> SVM               -        Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
> X64               *        Supports 64-bit mode
> 
> SMX               -        Supports Intel trusted execution
> SKINIT            -        Supports AMD SKINIT
> 
> NX                *        Supports no-execute page protection
> SMEP              *        Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
> SMAP              -        Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
> PAGE1GB           *        Supports 1 GB large pages
> PAE               *        Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
> PAT               *        Supports Page Attribute Table
> PSE               *        Supports 4 MB pages
> PSE36             *        Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
> PGE               *        Supports global bit in page tables
> SS                *        Supports bus snooping for cache operations
> VME               *        Supports Virtual-8086 mode
> RDWRFSGSBASE        *        Supports direct GS/FS base access
> 
> FPU               *        Implements i387 floating point instructions
> MMX               *        Supports MMX instruction set
> MMXEXT            -        Implements AMD MMX extensions
> 3DNOW             -        Supports 3DNow! instructions
> 3DNOWEXT          -        Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
> SSE               *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
> SSE2              *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
> SSE3              *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
> SSSE3             *        Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
> SSE4a             -        Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
> SSE4.1            *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
> SSE4.2            *        Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2
> 
> AES               *        Supports AES extensions
> AVX               *        Supports AVX intruction extensions
> FMA               *        Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
> MSR               *        Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
> MTRR              *        Supports Memory Type Range Registers
> XSAVE             *        Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
> OSXSAVE           *        Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
> RDRAND            *        Supports RDRAND instruction
> RDSEED            -        Supports RDSEED instruction
> 
> CMOV              *        Supports CMOVcc instruction
> CLFSH             *        Supports CLFLUSH instruction
> CX8               *        Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
> CX16              *        Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
> BMI1              *        Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
> BMI2              *        Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
> ADX               -        Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
> DCA               -        Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
> F16C              *        Supports half-precision instruction
> FXSR              *        Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
> FFXSR             -        Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
> MONITOR           *        Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
> MOVBE             *        Supports MOVBE instruction
> ERMSB             *        Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
> PCLMULDQ          *        Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
> POPCNT            *        Supports POPCNT instruction
> LZCNT             *        Supports LZCNT instruction
> SEP               *        Supports fast system call instructions
> LAHF-SAHF         *        Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
> HLE               -        Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
> RTM               -        Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions
> 
> DE                *        Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
> DTES64            *        Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
> DS                *        Implements memory-resident debug buffer
> DS-CPL            *        Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
> PCID              *        Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
> INVPCID           *        Supports INVPCID instruction
> PDCM              *        Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
> RDTSCP            *        Supports RDTSCP instruction
> TSC               *        Supports RDTSC instruction
> TSC-DEADLINE        *        Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
> TSC-INVARIANT        *        TSC runs at constant rate
> xTPR              *        Supports disabling task priority messages
> 
> EIST              *        Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
> ACPI              *        Implements MSR for power management
> TM                *        Implements thermal monitor circuitry
> TM2               *        Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
> APIC              *        Implements software-accessible local APIC
> x2APIC            *        Supports x2APIC
> 
> CNXT-ID           -        L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS
> 
> MCE               *        Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
> MCA               *        Implements Machine Check Architecture
> PBE               *        Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin
> 
> PSN               -        Implements 96-bit processor serial number
> 
> PREFETCHW         *        Supports PREFETCHW instruction
> 
> Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000D (Basic), 80000008 (Extended).
> 
> Logical to Physical Processor Map:
> *---  Physical Processor 0
> -*--  Physical Processor 1
> --*-  Physical Processor 2
> ---*  Physical Processor 3
> 
> Logical Processor to Socket Map:
> ****  Socket 0
> 
> Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
> ****  NUMA Node 0
> 
> No NUMA nodes.
> 
> Logical Processor to Cache Map:
> *---  Data Cache          0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> *---  Instruction Cache   0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> *---  Unified Cache       0, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ****  Unified Cache       1, Level 3,    6 MB, Assoc  12, LineSize  64
> -*--  Data Cache          1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> -*--  Instruction Cache   1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> -*--  Unified Cache       2, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> --*-  Data Cache          2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> --*-  Instruction Cache   2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> --*-  Unified Cache       3, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ---*  Data Cache          3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ---*  Instruction Cache   3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> ---*  Unified Cache       4, Level 2,  256 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
> 
> Logical Processor to Group Map:
> ****  Group 0


Thanks. I am all ears when it comes to Win7 situation. Ryzen wasn't ready for launch as a whole platform, that's for sure. Me wants 1700 too, but i think the wise thing is wait for Zen2 and then get the 2700, which is what i expect it to be called and probably B450, which is what i would call the new chipset.


----------



## umeng2002

Zen2 could be over a year away.

In fact it could be 3 years away.

I'd hope for a new stepping until then.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I think we could have a really decent undervolting chip. EVeryone is so big on overclocking, this could be a place where Zen shines.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Zen2 could be over a year away.
> 
> In fact it could be 3 years away.
> 
> I'd hope for a new stepping until then.


They said there will be a Zen2 and a Zen3 and that the Zen architecture should last them till 2021. Someone posted a roadmap showing Zen+ for 2019. If they intend to release a Zen3 too (like Lisa Su said 2 days ago), then i don't see how Zen2 can be postponed later than 2019, as i don't think they will release Zen3 in 2021, on the same year that it will go EOL. Personally, i can wait...My main use for CPU is video encoding. Fortunately, FX allowed me to have a dedicated rig for that. Sure, it's slower, but when you have a dedicated rig, time isn't a problem. You just... let it take its time and do its thing, while your main rig is all for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> I think we could have a really decent undervolting chip. EVeryone is so big on overclocking, this could be a place where Zen shines.


That's for sure. Stilt said that 3.3 is the point where Ryzen gives the best performance for voltage. Also AMD has a long history of shipping CPU with large undervolting margin. The only bad thing, is that up until now, the only way to undervolt, was to lose Turbo. Which given the 3Ghz base clock, i don't know if it will be desirable. However, someone posted a BIOS picture that appears like it's possible to edit P-States. This could change things.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v

Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later


I am trying to do this, 3.9 ghz all cores, but the Gigabyte way of doing it.

Is there offset for vCore and all that?

What is on Ryzen BIOS that's not present in Intel BIOS?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later


Just curious. How demanding do you thing it is on the VRM? Do you have any VRM temps yet?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> They said there will be a Zen2 and a Zen3 and that the Zen architecture should last them till 2021. Someone posted a roadmap showing Zen+ for 2019. If they intend to release a Zen3 too (like Lisa Su said 2 days ago), then i don't see how Zen2 can be postponed later than 2019, as i don't think they will release Zen3 in 2021, on the same year that it will go EOL. Personally, i can wait...My main use for CPU is video encoding. Fortunately, FX allowed me to have a dedicated rig for that. Sure, it's slower, but when you have a dedicated rig, time isn't a problem. You just... let it take its time and do its thing, while your main rig is all for you.


I hope so. I hope they have a new revision every year if they can manage.

I would think Zen 2 would be a quick turn around like with Polaris and Vega ~ a year apart.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to do this, 3.9 ghz all cores, but the Gigabyte way of doing it.
> 
> Is there offset for vCore and all that?
> 
> What is on Ryzen BIOS that's not present in Intel BIOS?
Click to expand...

I did a fixed voltage (not offset) with fixed core multi and a 100.2 bclk (just because I hate seeing 3899.7Mhz)

best way imo is to do in in windows first, can't remember what Giga version of TurboV Core is though (EasyTune?) and slowly work up in that, when you crash you've found your limit


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1700 has arrived







.

Product SKU: YD1700BBAEBOX
CPU SKU: YD1700BBM88AE
Batch: UA 1706PGT
Diffused in USA
Manu.Country: Made in Malaysia





Shame no mobo yet







.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> YD1700BBAEBOX
> YD1700BBM88AE
> Diffused in USA
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame no mobo yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There was a hypothesis that some of the chips made in different locations had a better yeild rating than the rest.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. How demanding do you thing it is on the VRM? Do you have any VRM temps yet?
Click to expand...

I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:



CPU got toasty but the board was nice and cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> YD1700BBAEBOX
> YD1700BBM88AE
> UA 1706PGT
> Diffused in USA
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame no mobo yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Grats on the chip but booooo on the board :/


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> There was a hypothesis that some of the chips made in different locations had a better yeild rating than the rest.


No idea, I reckon will be tight difference. The more user shares we get the better will know. I hope I get some info like this:-



When in OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Grats on the chip but booooo on the board :/


Cheers







, nice to read your up and running







. Thanks for all shares so far mate







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:


Cheers for data







.

CH6 has VRM temp monitor, don't see it there?

Hopefully through Elmor / Mumak HWiNFO labels/support will get there.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I hope so. I hope they have a new revision every year if they can manage.
> 
> I would think Zen 2 would be a quick turn around like with Polaris and Vega ~ a year apart.


If they stick to their original roadmap for 2019, that's 2 years away for Zen2. If so, i would think that Zen2 will be the major overhaul in 2019 and Zen3 a final touch (minor overhaul) for 2020 (guessing). A bit the same thing they did for FX. Bulldozer (1st gen that nobody really liked and those that skipped it are glad they did) -> Vishera (the main overhaul) -> 8370, 8370E, 8320E the last chips that came out after some years (final refinement). But this is all speculation.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU got toasty but the board was nice and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on the chip but booooo on the board :/


It is insane how much hotter x chips get than the 1700. At your volts and clocks a 1700 would be ~15c cooler than that.

I asked before ryzen launch many times on these boards what is the downside to the 1700, got answers ranging all over the place.....so far it seems to have no downsides? And in fact is the superior chip when talking about temps, and i imagine power consumption as well.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU got toasty but the board was nice and cool


Just curious. 80C seems a bit hot? Are there any known temperature limits released yet?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later


Nice one sarge.

Well, my boss told me to validate the extent of the water leak damage on my systems and they will charge those to either the contractor or the tenant that caused the leak. I'll see how it goes.

As it stands I don't have anything to run at the moment.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> CH6 has VRM temp monitor, don't see it there?
> 
> Hopefully through Elmor / Mumak HWiNFO labels/support will get there.
Click to expand...

There is a VRM temp sensor but I doin't see it labled on here.

I assume it's one of the Temp 3/4/5/6 sensors tbh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU got toasty but the board was nice and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on the chip but booooo on the board :/
> 
> 
> 
> It is insane how much hotter x chips get than the 1700. At your volts and clocks a 1700 would be ~15c cooler than that.
> 
> I asked before ryzen launch many times on these boards what is the downside to the 1700, got answers ranging all over the place.....so far it seems to have no downsides? And in fact is the superior chip when talking about temps, and i imagine power consumption as well.
Click to expand...

1700 are low leakage meaning they don't run as hot but won't hit the high clocks, x chips are higher leakage meaning they can run higher clock but are hotter doing so.

since the clock wall is around 4.0-4.2 for most you'd never see much difference without going to sub zero cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm currently using a Noctua NH-U9S on mine and this is AIDA stress test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU got toasty but the board was nice and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. 80C seems a bit hot? Are there any known temperature limits released yet?
Click to expand...

well yeah, I did say I'm only using a 92mm Noctua air cooler









No, haven't seen a max temp limit as yet but I haven't been looking very hard tbh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> alrighty, so with a quick and dirty OC I've settled for 3.9Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> Can probably go with less voltage but I'll work that part out later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one sarge.
> 
> Well, my boss told me to validate the extent of the water leak damage on my systems and they will charge those to either the contractor or the tenant that caused the leak. I'll see how it goes.
> 
> As it stands I don't have anything to run at the moment.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, can't wait to see what you manage on these little beasties









I'm almost touching 1700cb in R15


----------



## Undervolter

Interesting. Thanks, Sarge.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Interesting. Thanks, Sarge.


Found the EC VRM sensor btw:



Same stress test for the same length of time etc, at max I don't think it's go over 50c for me.


----------



## Scotty99

They wont hit the high clocks? Ive seen plenty of 1700's hit 4.0 ghz, and have not seen a single x chip hit 4.2 lol.

I just see no reason ever, like ever to buy an x chip. Unless im missing something?

They run cooler, i assume they use less power, are the cheapest, and can get within 100mhz of the x chips.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Found the EC VRM sensor btw:


That's ultracool!







Another, more subjective question. How is the general desktop feeling? I mean, doing your daily ordinary stuff, compared to FX?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> They wont hit the high clocks? Ive seen plenty of 1700's hit 4.0 ghz, and have not seen a single x chip hit 4.2 lol.
> 
> I just see no reason ever, like ever to buy an x chip. Unless im missing something?


You didn't read all of my post
Quote:


> since the clock wall is around 4.0-4.2 for most you'd never see much difference without going to sub zero cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Found the EC VRM sensor btw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ultracool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another, more subjective question. How is the general desktop feeling? I mean, doing your daily ordinary stuff, compared to FX?
Click to expand...

Feels just like Vish









Smooth and snappy


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You didn't read all of my post
> 
> Feels just like Vish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth and snappy


Good! Good!







I hope i will resist until Zen2.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You didn't read all of my post
> 
> Feels just like Vish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth and snappy
> 
> 
> 
> Good! Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i will resist until Zen2.
Click to expand...

I'm loving my experiance atm and for you a 1700 sounds like a real winner


----------



## Scotty99

On top of all the things i listed above about the 1700....it comes with a pretty dam decent heatsink out of the box.

I bet you that heatsink could probably cool it up to 3.7 or 3.8ghz.

1700 is like AMD's gift to people who know how to adjust a multiplier lol.


----------



## GHADthc

Has anyone played with Ryzen Master, disabled 4 cores, and seen how hard they can push an OC on just 4 cores yet?


----------



## mus1mus

I'll just watch your foray sarge. Not feeling too optimistic myself I can join the revolution that quick.










I wonder how's orkin doing with his.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> On top of all the things i listed above about the 1700....it comes with a pretty dam decent heatsink out of the box.
> 
> I bet you that heatsink could probably cool it up to 3.7 or 3.8ghz.
> 
> 1700 is like AMD's gift to people who know how to adjust a multiplier lol.


That is very possible with the 1700 running cooler than the X chips









on AMD you can OC to 4.0 on the stock cooler!

(Sorry....had to say it







)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> YD1700BBAEBOX
> YD1700BBM88AE
> UA 1706PGT
> Diffused in USA
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame no mobo yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi









I will have mine Monday, no ASUS Hero VI yet
but i have 3200CL16-16-16 1T 16GB in drawer waiting to be tested










Here ROG Crosshair VI Mods:
-> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1700 are low leakage meaning they don't run as hot but won't hit the high clocks, x chips are higher leakage meaning they can run higher clock but are hotter doing so.


This was one aspect I had thought about when plumbing for 1700 prior to any review. The Stilt has said this about AMD GPUs:-
Quote:


> High ASIC "Quality" (Leakage) = Lower operating voltage, larger current draw, hotter, less energy efficient (due higher losses)
> 
> Low ASIC "Quality" = Higher operating voltage, lower current draw, cooler, more energy efficient
> 
> *Unless you are using LN2 you definitely want the leakage to be as low as possible*. Even under LN2 the high leakage characteristics are only desired because the difference in voltage scaling. All ASICs despite the leakage have some sort of design specific absolute voltage limit. The low leakage ASIC might run into this limit prior reaching the maximum clocks.


Hopefully @The Stilt will confirm same is for Ryzen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Found the EC VRM sensor btw:
> 
> 
> 
> Same stress test for the same length of time etc, at max I don't think it's go over 50c for me.


Sweet







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm loving my experiance atm and for you a 1700 sounds like a real winner


Oh, i have no doubt that in video encoding it's a very good deal. But, even if i give in to the temptation, i will certainly wait until i am certain that there will be no other stepping or new motherboard launch. Ideally, i want to wait for Zen2, since it will be the intermediate step between the 3 Zen releases. Cause if i get Zen 1st gen and then i see Zen 2nd gen, probably with new motherboards and they both improve things considerably, i will have some degree of buyer's regret, since, once i update to an encoding beast, i don't plan to upgrade for MANY years to come. And for video encoding, even if i migrate to x265 at some point, Ryzen 8 core will be overkill. Another thing, is that i don't want to render obsolete my 3FX chips and 9 AM3+ motherboards just yet. Heck, i bought my current UD3P just a few months ago... So either Zen2 or late Zen1, after which, i will stick with them for 6 years at least. So the more i wait, the better the investment.


----------



## Neokolzia

The hope is with some bios tweaks we'll see better overclocks/performance with the X chips "hopefully" in the months to come.
We know there's a HUGE variance between motherboards and overclocks already between different bios, so its extremely obvious that there's room for improvement.

Though could be 1700 is just a far far better value all around xD I can dream that 1800x will at least pull ahead somehow 3-4 months down the line.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I've seen a 1700 non-X get to 4250


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The hope is with some bios tweaks we'll see better overclocks/performance with the X chips "hopefully" in the months to come.
> We know there's a HUGE variance between motherboards and overclocks already between different bios, so its extremely obvious that there's room for improvement.
> 
> Though could be 1700 is just a far far better value all around xD I can dream that 1800x will at least pull ahead somehow 3-4 months down the line.


I think that better performance is feasible. However, if history is a guide, i don't think that better clocks will be feasible without Zen 2nd gen. I think the clock limit is architectural limtation of the 1st gen and there is nothing software or BIOS can do about it and the only real solution for higher clocks, will come with Zen2.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have mine Monday, no ASUS Hero VI yet
> but i have 3200CL16-16-16 1T 16GB in drawer waiting to be tested


Hi there







, sweet







, look forward to your shares mate







.

I saved a shed load on an Amazon mis-price of G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz C14 2x8GB kit







So saving was splurged on CH6







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1700 are low leakage meaning they don't run as hot but won't hit the high clocks, x chips are higher leakage meaning they can run higher clock but are hotter doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> This was one aspect I had thought about when plumbing for 1700 prior to any review. The Stilt has said this about AMD GPUs:-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> High ASIC "Quality" (Leakage) = Lower operating voltage, larger current draw, hotter, less energy efficient (due higher losses)
> 
> Low ASIC "Quality" = Higher operating voltage, lower current draw, cooler, more energy efficient
> 
> *Unless you are using LN2 you definitely want the leakage to be as low as possible*. Even under LN2 the high leakage characteristics are only desired because the difference in voltage scaling. All ASICs despite the leakage have some sort of design specific absolute voltage limit. The low leakage ASIC might run into this limit prior reaching the maximum clocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully @The Stilt will confirm same is for Ryzen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Found the EC VRM sensor btw:
> 
> 
> 
> Same stress test for the same length of time etc, at max I don't think it's go over 50c for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Chew did over on XtremeSystems actually, that's where I got it from









I'm really happy a number of XOC guys are taking an interest in the platform, really bodes well for AM4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm loving my experiance atm and for you a 1700 sounds like a real winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i have no doubt that in video encoding it's a very good deal. But, even if i give in to the temptation, i will certainly wait until i am certain that there will be no other stepping or new motherboard launch. Ideally, i want to wait for Zen2, since it will be the intermediate step between the 3 Zen releases. Cause if i get Zen 1st gen and then i see Zen 2nd gen, probably with new motherboards and they both improve things considerably, i will have some degree of buyer's regret, since, once i update to an encoding beast, i don't plan to upgrade for MANY years to come. And for video encoding, even if i migrate to x265 at some point, Ryzen 8 core will be overkill. Another thing, is that i don't want to render obsolete my 3FX chips and 9 AM3+ motherboards just yet. Heck, i bought my current UD3P just a few months ago... So either Zen2 or late Zen1, after which, i will stick with them for 6 years at least. So the more i wait, the better the investment.
Click to expand...

Completely understandable mate


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The hope is with some bios tweaks we'll see better overclocks/performance with the X chips "hopefully" in the months to come.
> We know there's a HUGE variance between motherboards and overclocks already between different bios, so its extremely obvious that there's room for improvement.
> 
> Though could be 1700 is just a far far better value all around xD I can dream that 1800x will at least pull ahead somehow 3-4 months down the line.


As much as I hope this is true I really don't see how.

All the Ryzen SKU's need a ridiculous amount of voltage once you pass 3.9Ghz or so and I can't really see any amount of microcode or BIOS updates changing that. It's inherent to the design


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty sure Chew did over on XtremeSystems actually, that's where I got it from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy a number of XOC guys are taking an interest in the platform, really bodes well for AM4.


Yeah been flitting over to there as well







.

Another thing The Stilt states regarding Leakage on AMD GPU is:-
Quote:


> Higher leakage means the GPU will require less voltage to operate, however it´s maximum safe voltage level is lower at the same time. Lower leakage parts require higher voltages, however their break down voltage is slightly greater too.


So if 1700 is lower leakage perhaps higher voltage can be sustained without degradation.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I am so hyped on getting my parts!!

Will be a solid two-weeks i suppose though. :/


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think that better performance is feasible. However, if history is a guide, i don't think that better clocks will be feasible without Zen 2nd gen. I think the clock limit is architectural limtation of the 1st gen and there is nothing software or BIOS can do about it and the only real solution for higher clocks, will come with Zen2.


I remember getting new Bios on my Sandy bridge, or Lynnfield one of the two, and seeing a huge improvment to clock speeds and overclockability, Going from a stable like 4.0 on Sandy to 4.4 or so on same voltage. At least from my Experience, Bios can have a astronomical effect. And I maintain that there seems to be a odd discrepency between 1.4v and 1.5 1.55 etc, I haven't seen anyone try 1.6 yet. But get the LN2 guys on 1.8 and suddenly the chips taking 5ghz+ (suicide runs ofc but) People saying they're best OC's are limited at 1.35-1.4 mostly and not getting a ounce more out of it up and above 1.5? Idk still seems fishy.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30568009/

Memory is surely important on Ryzen!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30568009/
> 
> Memory is surely important on Ryzen!


Yes it is, memory is playing a huge roll in game FPS/benchmarks etc, and has really become a Achilles heel while the mobo manufacturers sort that out.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I am so hyped on getting my parts!!
> 
> Will be a solid two-weeks i suppose though. :/


Missed my 1800x delivery this morning, Amazon said it was coming Monday so I addressed it go to to work...I'm not there today!

I'm taking that as a sign and I've ordered a 1700 which is coming Monday...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I remember getting new Bios on my Sandy bridge, or Lynnfield one of the two, and seeing a huge improvment to clock speeds and overclockability, Going from a stable like 4.0 on Sandy to 4.4 or so on same voltage. At least from my Experience, Bios can have a astronomical effect. And I maintain that there seems to be a odd discrepency between 1.4v and 1.5 1.55 etc, I haven't seen anyone try 1.6 yet. But get the LN2 guys on 1.8 and suddenly the chips taking 5ghz+ (suicide runs ofc but) People saying they're best OC's are limited at 1.35-1.4 mostly and not getting a ounce more out of it up and above 1.5? Idk still seems fishy.


Well, who knows...I haven't followed Intel closely. I 've been with AMD since socket A. My more vidid memories are from AM3 and AM3+. In these cases, i don't remember anything changing the clocks, other than new stepping or new generation or chips of very late production (like late production AM3 chips or late AM3+ chips like 8370). I wish things go like in Intel, for the benefit of all. But given also that no motherboard brand managed to make a breakthrough at launch, i don't know if one can be optimistic. I mean, one brand, 2 brands can start with subpar BIOS. But all of them?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Yes it is, memory is playing a huge roll in game FPS/benchmarks etc, and has really become a Achilles heel while the mobo manufacturers sort that out.


Also the L cache latencies. If you have a look at the AIDA64 benchmarks, they are fairly large latencies compared to Intel's offerings. Not sure if that is going to be able to be fixed - but it doesn't seem to be affecting compute performance.

Edit: AIDA64 seems to not be updated for Ryzen yet. Hop to it FinalWare.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also the L cache latencies. If you have a look at the AIDA64 benchmarks, they are fairly large latencies compared to Intel's offerings. Not sure if that is going to be able to be fixed - but it doesn't seem to be affecting compute performance.


Didn't the AIDA64 authors say they didn't get any kit from AMD so the results are wrong?

I believe there's a new version out now, not sure if that changes anything result wise, tho.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Didn't the AIDA64 authors say they didn't get any kit from AMD so the results are wrong?
> 
> I believe there's a new version out now, not sure if that changes anything result wise, tho.


Yeah, they made a twitter post about that.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> High ASIC "Quality" (Leakage) = Lower operating voltage, larger current draw, hotter, less energy efficient (due higher losses)
> 
> Low ASIC "Quality" = Higher operating voltage, lower current draw, cooler, more energy efficient
> 
> Unless you are using LN2 you definitely want the leakage to be as low as possible. Even under LN2 the high leakage characteristics are only desired because the difference in voltage scaling. All ASICs despite the leakage have some sort of design specific absolute voltage limit. The low leakage ASIC might run into this limit prior reaching the maximum clocks.


Just saw that, and understand it a good bit more now kinda answering my own question, so basically.

1700's will hit a voltage/clock wall, and have a more "defined" peak efficiency, but at much more efficient about it.

Where 1800x isn't nearly "supposedly" voltage limited/will dump alot more heat, but should be theoretically capable of reading higher stable clocks and have better scaling. (not what we're seeing at the moment with early bio's at least)

What concerns me, is the clocks from the 1800x possibly unreachable under non extreme cooling methods? Or will we see improvements that bring up the stability enough to create a gap between them?

Answers yet to be seen x3


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Has anyone played with Ryzen Master, disabled 4 cores, and seen how hard they can push an OC on just 4 cores yet?


I UEFI its been done, the CH VI has a few options such as 2+0, 2+2, 4+0, 3+3, ... but the tests done with 4+0 were at 3.8Ghz locked vs 7700K at 3.8GHz locked. Comparing clock to clock with equal cores and threads. As expected it performs the same as HW/DC/BW 4C/8T at those clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also the L cache latencies. If you have a look at the AIDA64 benchmarks, they are fairly large latencies compared to Intel's offerings. Not sure if that is going to be able to be fixed - but it doesn't seem to be affecting compute performance.


AIDA64 is out of date, most software right now doesn't understand the AM4 platform to read the sensors, test stuff like latencies and bandwidth etc.
Try Windows 7, I've seen AIDA64 reporting less garbage results there on Ryzen.

Gotta wait a few months for updated software.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just saw that, and understand it a good bit more now kinda answering my own question, so basically.
> 
> 1700's will hit a voltage/clock wall, and have a more "defined" peak efficiency, but at much more efficient about it.
> 
> Where 1800x isn't nearly "supposedly" voltage limited/will dump alot more heat, but should be theoretically capable of reading higher stable clocks and have better scaling. (not what we're seeing at the moment with early bio's at least)
> 
> What concerns me, is the clocks from the 1800x possibly unreachable under non extreme cooling methods? Or will we see improvements that bring up the stability enough to create a gap between them?
> 
> Answers yet to be seen x3


Well, the 1800x can go massive on the clocks, that's been proven already, but I think even a 480 custom loop will struggle to handle the voltages needed for 4.2Ghz+

I hope you're right, I really do, but I just don't see it. But yes, I agree that in theory the 1800x can clock higher than the 1700, just not for us mere mortals.


----------



## Neokolzia

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, the 1800x can go massive on the clocks, that's been proven already, but I think even a 480 custom loop will struggle to handle the voltages needed for 4.2Ghz+
> 
> I hope you're right, I really do, but I just don't see it. But yes, I agree that in theory the 1800x can clock higher than the 1700, just not for us mere mortals.


Good thing I just built a 840 custom loop xP for my 1800x.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> So
> Good thing I just built a 840 custom loop xP for my 1800x.


You're making me want a 1800x again, stop it! lol

I've decided on a 1700.

i think...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just saw that, and understand it a good bit more now kinda answering my own question, so basically.
> 
> 1700's will hit a voltage/clock wall, and have a more "defined" peak efficiency, but at much more efficient about it.
> 
> Where 1800x isn't nearly "supposedly" voltage limited/will dump alot more heat, but should be theoretically capable of reading higher stable clocks and have better scaling. (not what we're seeing at the moment with early bio's at least)
> 
> What concerns me, is the clocks from the 1800x possibly unreachable under non extreme cooling methods? Or will we see improvements that bring up the stability enough to create a gap between them?
> 
> Answers yet to be seen x3


See post 1133 as well.

I concur that based on that info what you make of 1700 vs 1800X is what I would think. I do think early bios/experience on how to "optimise" OC is hindering "optimal" clocks. I would think we should start seeing slightly better results as more users have/share data.

No idea on the extreme results, not been looking at those TBH. I'd just like 3.9-4.0GHz rock solid out of the 1700 for 24/7 use, which will =







for me. If I get 4.1GHz I'll be like







.

Yeah I've had my i5 4690K at 4.9GHz on air for over 1yr (mobo is 2yrs old) as more of a experiment than requiring the clocks. Same with the Fury X. Few weeks back I went 4.4GHz/stock Fury X and frankly noticed no difference in "experience".

So I'm not after all out clocks for daily use, just more cores for better PC for other things.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See post 1133.
> 
> Yeah I've had my i5 4690K at 4.9GHz on air for over 1yr (mobo is 2yrs old) as more of a experiment than requiring the clocks. Same with the Fury X. Few weeks back went 4.4GHz/stock Fury X and frankly noticed no difference in "experience".
> 
> So I'm not after all out clocks for daily use, just more cores for better PC for other things.


I did that couple of years ago on this 4690k. I updated the BIOS, cleared the CMOS and left it on stock for a while.

Hardly even noticed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30568009/
> 
> Memory is surely important on Ryzen!


Yeah I linked that thread earlier but not been keeping up with it, +rep.

So here we have it guys, 8 Pack states:-
Quote:


> Yeah memory actually really important for efficiency.. A high oc on mem like 3200 from 2400 was like 200 Mhz cpu oc without even touching timings. So it's like turning 4G cpu speed to 4.2!!
> 
> This for me should be a priority for AMD


So with newer UEFI on mobos, we should see improved results on performance, etc, as microcode, etc is optimised.

Ryzen is not polished, Intel is.

I can't afford more cores upgrade on Intel and can't justify their platform costs.


----------



## bluej511

So seems like i missed a couple page haha. Installing W10 right now with a usb 3.0 stick to go faster.

The mouse in he bios moves in bursts its super annoying and idk why but no biggie. I tried to set xmp on the mem and if i save and exit it just resets the bios so im guessing its a no go. Im also not getting my pump rpm reading on the cpu header so i might put it on the pump header and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Machspeed007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 1700X on the best AIO in tow Tt Riing 360...kept my i5 at 49 load @ 4.7ghz. This chip idles in the 40's, the voltage is all over the place and even manually setting it does nothing, it goes to whatever the hell it wants. Between the CPU features, Windows, Motherboard makers and AMD these CPU's and board were released way too early.


This is my 1700x as well:


Asus Prime motherboard, H60 Corsair cooler..


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machspeed007*
> 
> This is my 1700x as well:
> 
> 
> Asus Prime motherboard, H60 Corsair cooler..


If i'm not mistaken FLCL ended up finding his cooler wasn't attached properly.


----------



## gupsterg

8 packs post on OCuk:-
Quote:


> For me 1700 is obvious choiice. Runs cooler than 1800X. OC to same level.... Absolute no brainer!!


Why no mobo for me this weekend







.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 8 packs post on OCuk:-
> Why no mobo for me this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are better off than me. I got my mobo yesterday, but my am4 waterblock didn't work with the xspc fittings i had. I had to order a new block lol. Should be here in a few hours. So much money wasted on shipping....


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machspeed007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 1700X on the best AIO in tow Tt Riing 360...kept my i5 at 49 load @ 4.7ghz. This chip idles in the 40's, the voltage is all over the place and even manually setting it does nothing, it goes to whatever the hell it wants. Between the CPU features, Windows, Motherboard makers and AMD these CPU's and board were released way too early.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 1700x as well:
> 
> 
> Asus Prime motherboard, H60 Corsair cooler..
Click to expand...

Imma be on my H60 for awhile too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 8 packs post on OCuk:-
> Why no mobo for me this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You are better off than me. I got my mobo yesterday, but my am4 waterblock didn't work with the xspc fittings i had. I had to order a new block lol. Should be here in a few hours. So much money wasted on shipping....
Click to expand...

Better off then me xD mine doesn't even release until wednesday, Gigabyte x370-gaming k7 from Newegg.ca What waterblock btw?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Imma be on my H60 for awhile too
> Better off then me xD mine doesn't even release until wednesday, Gigabyte x370-gaming k7 from Newegg.ca What waterblock btw?


I ordered the swiftech apogee XL2 because it fit AM4, but my XSPC fittings didn't work with it. So i ended up ordering an XSPC raystorm with am4 mountings.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So seems like i missed a couple page haha. Installing W10 right now with a usb 3.0 stick to go faster.
> 
> The mouse in he bios moves in bursts its super annoying and idk why but no biggie. I tried to set xmp on the mem and if i save and exit it just resets the bios so im guessing its a no go. Im also not getting my pump rpm reading on the cpu header so i might put it on the pump header and see if it makes any difference.


That reminds me I should load up my USB stick with windows 10 xD. I have a USB stick from my Ex's build but imagine its better to download a more up to date version.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Imma be on my H60 for awhile too
> Better off then me xD mine doesn't even release until wednesday, Gigabyte x370-gaming k7 from Newegg.ca What waterblock btw?
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the swiftech apogee XL2 because it fit AM4, but my XSPC fittings didn't work with it. So i ended up ordering an XSPC raystorm with am4 mountings.
Click to expand...

Hope the fittings my friend got fit it, a few people mentioned fittings didn't fit their Swiftech apogee I assumed idiotism? How can G1/4 not fit? Using Darkside fittings so something less conventional.

I ended up going with the EK block, I didn't know Dazmode here in Canada was stocking the Am4 kit, weren't at the time we ordered the Swiftech at least, So for about same price could have gotten the EK Supremacy when including the expensive US shipping etc.

At least what I read from a few reviews on Amazon, so really has me worried now that will end up having this dud CPU block, and =x will be my fault for recommending it...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Completely understandable mate


The main thing, is this. FX in x264 encoding, isn't a dog even by today's standards. At 4Ghz, it's roughly the same as i5 6600K at stock. And i have a dedicated rig for that, so zero restraint on my main rig. In reality, i don't even need an update unless i move to x265. It's more a sideeffect of reading OCN that you get unneeded "urges". BUT, i DO want a last, BIG CANNON CPU for video encoding, that can be x265-proof too, for simple fact that i don't intend to go Win10. FX will likely have serious trouble with 4K sources and high quality video encoding in x265. I think encoding will be very slow, even for a dedicated rig. This is where Ryzen steps in. And as things appear, the Ryzen architecture will be probably the last one to run even if not completely optimized in Win7. So at this point, i may as well wait for the Zen2, to get something "better". I am very happy for Ryzen 1st gen, i didn't expect it to be so good, but, at the same time, i can see easily areas that can be improved both in the CPU and in the motherboards. And these will likely come in Zen2.

Considering also that i have hoarded 3FX chips, 9 motherboards and 48GB DDR3, i may as well wait for the bigger cannon in 2019. The 8300 in my secondary rig, i put it to work only last month. Before, i had it for spare. So it has less than 1 month of "service". It would be shame to put it back to its box... The temptation for a 1700 is there, it's impossible not to be when you read a forum where everyone talks about it. But, as time passes, i think i will endure. If not...well... But i plan on a new laptop while i still can run Win7 on it, which i think will be enough distraction.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Hope the fittings my friend got fit it, a few people mentioned fittings didn't fit their Swiftech apogee I assumed idiotism? How can G1/4 not fit? Using Darkside fittings so something less conventional.
> 
> I ended up going with the EK block, I didn't know Dazmode here in Canada was stocking the Am4 kit, weren't at the time we ordered the Swiftech at least, So for about same price could have gotten the EK Supremacy when including the expensive US shipping etc.


Yeah, i was pretty upset. They are G 1/4 so idk. I won't be ordering swiftech anytime soon.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 8 packs post on OCuk:-
> Why no mobo for me this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Everyone says the same on a local enthusiast forum. Some guys that had preordered 1800X have cancelled and are reordering 1700.


----------



## MrPerforations

has anyone got a overclock yet on the ryzen cpu please?
wondering if ryzen is a red hot like fx... and what are the voltages on theses things?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I ran Cinebench....


Wow... that's roughly double what my i7 4790k gets...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> *SMT configuration error in Windows found to be affecting Ryzen processors* - discovered by Anantech's Agent-47 self.Amd
> Submitted 38 minutes ago by planetofthemapes15
> An interesting find by Agent-47:
> Windows has a bug affecting Ryzen where it allocates both logical and physical cores as if they were physical cores while incorrectly guessing processor cache size. This is a potential cause of SMT performance issues, as the processor may not behave as expected by the windows scheduler when a thread hits a non-physical core that is expected to be the real deal.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xgths/smt_configuration_error_in_windows_found_to_be/


----------



## TomiKazi

I'm ashamed to admit I never heard about different memory ranks. I only see Crucial even mentioning it right away.
What to do when you want 32GiB? Just get high performance 2x16 modules anyway, downclock them and hope performance will increase with firmware updates?

Also for some weird reason I'm still compelled to go for an x version


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit I never heard about different memory ranks. I only see Crucial even mentioning it right away.
> What to do when you want 32GiB? Just get high performance 2x16 modules anyway, downclock them and hope performance will increase with firmware updates?
> 
> Also for some weird reason I'm still compelled to go for an x version


Some motherboard vendors i checked, have a memory support sheet where they also indicate ranks of various RAM models and whether one can use them in all 4 slots or not. I think one should use those sheets as a guide before buying. I wouldn't be surprised if all this RAM "pickyness", is solved in 2nd gen Ryzen.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> SMT configuration error in Windows found to be affecting Ryzen processors - discovered by Anantech's Agent-47 self.Amd
> Submitted 38 minutes ago by planetofthemapes15
> An interesting find by Agent-47:
> Windows has a bug affecting Ryzen where it allocates both logical and physical cores as if they were physical cores while incorrectly guessing processor cache size. This is a potential cause of SMT performance issues, as the processor may not behave as expected by the windows scheduler when a thread hits a non-physical core that is expected to be the real deal.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xgths/smt_configuration_error_in_windows_found_to_be/
Click to expand...

This was my theory in the Ryzen Review thread... my tip off was that on Battlefield 1, the minimum frame rates are right where they should be, but the average framerates are very low compared to the competition. This tells me that the allocation of data to various cores is, indeed, slightly off.

If this is the case, a Windows "patch" will fix this, and it should also fix performance in certain scenarios.

Do I get a cookie for being right?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This was my theory in the Ryzen Review thread... my tip off was that on Battlefield 1, the minimum frame rates are right where they should be, but the average framerates are very low compared to the competition. This tells me that the allocation of data to various cores is, indeed, slightly off.
> 
> If this is the case, a Windows "patch" will fix this, and it should also fix performance in certain scenarios.
> 
> Do I get a cookie for being right?


Yep you get a cookie alright.

Wonder how long a fix takes.


----------



## gupsterg

@Undervolter

If I was a lady I'd have been wearing panty liners for few days. Just due to excess moisture on expected fun of R7 1700/AM4







.

Instead my wife has been wondering about my excessive glee for the past few days







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This was my theory in the Ryzen Review thread... my tip off was that on Battlefield 1, the minimum frame rates are right where they should be, but the average framerates are very low compared to the competition. This tells me that the allocation of data to various cores is, indeed, slightly off.
> 
> If this is the case, a Windows "patch" will fix this, and it should also fix performance in certain scenarios.
> 
> Do I get a cookie for being right?


Windows patch = Win7 screwed. Great... I don't have a cookie, you will have to settle for a rep.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> @Undervolter
> 
> If I was a lady I'd have been wearing panty liners for few days. Just due excess moisture on expected fun on R7 1700/AM4 biggrin.gif .
> 
> Instead my wife has been wondering about my excessive glee for the past few days biggrin.gif .


You are evil!







You should be happy that your wife simply treats this with tolerance. My girlfriend never misses to ***** about me and computers and how i hoard stuff i will never use and how i must stop buying new and unfortunately often she is the one to take delivery of packages ordered and i have to hear the whining afterwards, bribe her, etc. She hates computers and me spending time with computers.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Some motherboard vendors i checked, have a memory support sheet where they also indicate ranks of various RAM models and whether one can use them in all 4 slots or not. I think one should use those sheets as a guide before buying. I wouldn't be surprised if all this RAM "pickyness", is solved in 2nd gen Ryzen.


2nd gen? But I got the itch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This was my theory in the Ryzen Review thread... my tip off was that on Battlefield 1, the minimum frame rates are right where they should be, but the average framerates are very low compared to the competition. This tells me that the allocation of data to various cores is, indeed, slightly off.
> 
> If this is the case, a Windows "patch" will fix this, and it should also fix performance in certain scenarios.
> 
> Do I get a cookie for being right?


Is this also okay?









(

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5x72mc/my_friend_works_at_amd_employees_got_a_ryzen/
)


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Is this also okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5x72mc/my_friend_works_at_amd_employees_got_a_ryzen/
> )


Best kind of treat!!!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> 2nd gen? But I got the itch!


I know, but then you either have to go by motherboard vendor memory QVL list or otherwise make sure it's single rank RAM before you buy it. Today, 16GB is pretty much overkill, so most buy 2x8GB. But, in 5 years, 32GB might not be so far fetched and one may think "i will add 2 more sticks". Well, if you made the mistake or buying dual rank sticks, you will have to downclock all sticks a lot, which isn't good for Ryzen, from all we 've heard.

So,since you want 32GB today, either see if your motherboard vendor has a 32GB kit on the list and buy that or try your luck.


----------



## bluej511

So i'm up and running but my temps seem like a little worrisome, maybe im not used to such a beefy cpu. Just cruising around with her and did one firestrike physics test i hit 57°C, also telling me my cpu (water pump) is running at 650rpm which im pretty sure its not i set it to 75% in the bios haha.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So i'm up and running but my temps seem like a little worrisome, maybe im not used to such a beefy cpu. Just cruising around with her and did one firestrike physics test i hit 57°C, also telling me my cpu (water pump) is running at 650rpm which im pretty sure its not i set it to 75% in the bios haha.


Temp monitoring is a bit iffy atm so I've heard, will update as soon as I know exactly what's going one there.

In other news, My Predator works!!

Turns out I just needed to remove the little punchout in the rubber gasket......man I feel a little dim after that


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Everyone says the same on a local enthusiast forum. Some guys that had preordered 1800X have cancelled and are reordering 1700.


I've got both a 1800x and a 1700 coming Monday lol

I'm still undecided!

Something in the back of my mind is saying my H110i is going to be able to coerce more out of the 1800x then the 1700...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Wow... that's roughly double what my i7 4790k gets...


Now challenge him to single core lol


----------



## bluej511

So idk if hwinfo64 is giving false info but im guessing it is, it says my water pump on the cpu header is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Temp monitoring is a bit iffy atm so I've heard, will update as soon as I know exactly what's going one there.
> 
> In other news, My Predator works!!
> 
> Turns out I just needed to remove the little punchout in the rubber gasket......man I feel a little dim after that


Haha no way. I had to use the punchout or the rubber gasket wouldnt even fit. Seems to work alright unless thats whats causing my issues. I may try to install afterburner and see if that gives me different temps but i doubt it.

Did a cinebench multi and got 1516, my temp is now 64°C though so idk if its correct.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've got both a 1800x and a 1700 coming Monday lol
> 
> I'm still undecided!
> 
> Something in the back of my mind is saying my H110i is going to be able to coerce more out of the 1800x then the 1700...


Who can be certain...It's mass confusion. Here most people can't find a motherboard... All you hear are BIOS updates making big differences in ASUS and MSI, bugs in WIndows, nobody has a clear image of what's happening with this CPU. For example, shouldn't AMD have seen that Ryzen has a problem with Windows and work it out with Microsoft already and have a solution since day 1?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This was my theory in the Ryzen Review thread... my tip off was that on Battlefield 1, the minimum frame rates are right where they should be, but the average framerates are very low compared to the competition. This tells me that the allocation of data to various cores is, indeed, slightly off.
> 
> If this is the case, a Windows "patch" will fix this, and it should also fix performance in certain scenarios.
> 
> Do I get a cookie for being right?


Epic, I called that yesterday. Similar anyway:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xdzna/how_to_settle_ryzens_current_gaming_performance/dehc7e6/

I was on the right lines


----------



## bluej511

Well shoot, im a complete idiot, every time i build something i always have to forget something haha, I forgot how garbage my 3way fan splitter is and i think i knocked either 1/2 fans off they weren't even running. Lets see if that drops temps a bit.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Pre-order of £599!!!???
> 
> I'm in the UK as well. It has been ~£490 1800X, ~£390 1700X and ~£320 1700.


Typo, meant to say £499. It was early.

But if u take the exchange rate into consideration. £500 is $614 U.S.....

So still paying 114 bux more than the U.S.


----------



## bluej511

Alright so i may need some help setting up my memory if anyone is willing to help and/or is familiar with the gigabyte bios. Ive tried to set it to 26.66 multiplier (tells me its 2666mhz) but it just doesnt seem to stick. BIOS either resets itself or just doesn't boot right away.

Btw did a quick benchmark for those of us who don't think its a gaming cpu haha.

*Dirt Rally*
Min 85.89 82.18
Avg 103.28 112.36
Max 126.70 140.90

Left is 4690k oced at 4.3, right is 1700x stock. Pretty sure thats over the margin of error haha.


----------



## Coopiklaani

UK price is BS...Buying a return ticket to the states and back buying components there is still cheaper than buying here in the UK


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Alright so i may need some help setting up my memory if anyone is willing to help and/or is familiar with the gigabyte bios. Ive tried to set it to 26.66 multiplier (tells me its 2666mhz) but it just doesnt seem to stick. BIOS either resets itself or just doesn't boot right away.
> 
> Btw did a quick benchmark for those of us who don't think its a gaming cpu haha.
> 
> *Dirt Rally*
> Min 85.89 82.18
> Avg 103.28 112.36
> Max 126.70 140.90
> 
> Left is 4690k oced at 4.3, right is 1700x stock. Pretty sure thats over the margin of error haha.


I read something last week indicating full memory speeds only work with DIMM's in A2/B2 until AMD releases new code allowing more DDR4 tuning, then better performance and compatibility will be possible


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Typo, meant to say £499. It was early.
> 
> But if u take the exchange rate into consideration. £500 is $614 U.S.....
> 
> So still paying 114 bux more than the U.S.


Your forgetting VAT.

SO it's ($499/exchange rate) + [email protected]% = UK price.

1 GBP = 1.23 USD

($499/1.23) + 20% = ~£486

US differing states have differing TAX.
Quote:


> Manufacturer: AMD
> UK price (as reviewed): £499.99 (inc VAT)
> US price (as reviewed): $499.99 (ex tax)


Above from Bit Tech Ryzen review, note the (ex tax) by US price.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I read something last week indicating full memory speeds only work with DIMM's in A2/B2 until AMD releases new code allowing more DDR4 tuning, then better performance and compatibility will be possible


Mine are labeled 1-4 in the manual it says use 1-2 and thats what im using so idk.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coopiklaani*
> 
> UK price is BS...Buying a return ticket to the states and back buying components there is still cheaper than buying here in the UK


Don't forget US prices don't include TAX as it varies from state to state, maybe even county to county. I don't think, anyway.

Add 20% on to the displayed prices then compare.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Don't forget US prices don't include TAX as it varies from state to state, maybe even county to county. I don't think, anyway.
> 
> Add 20% on to the displayed prices then compare.


ahh right I never knew that.. so U.S. still adds it on after the checkout.... (depending on state) over advertised price.

gotcha ;-)

all makes sense now


----------



## SpecChum

Quick question, when does "All core boost" kick in?

1800x shows base clock of 3.6Ghz and ACB of 3.7Ghz - is it just 3.7Ghz most of the time?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question, when does "All core boost" kick in?
> 
> 1800x shows base clock of 3.6Ghz and ACB of 3.7Ghz - is it just 3.7Ghz most of the time?


3.6 base, 4.0 single core turbo, 3.8 all core turbo (not including XFR in that)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3.6 base, 4.0 single core turbo, 3.8 all core turbo (not including XFR in that)


3.8? The slide says 3.7. Now I'm confused lol

The slide is also wrong I think, it says precision boost is for "Number of active cores > 2" Shouldn't that be < 2?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3.6 base, 4.0 single core turbo, 3.8 all core turbo (not including XFR in that)
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8? The slide says 3.7. Now I'm confused lol
> 
> The slide is also wrong I think, it says precision boost is for "Number of active cores > 2" Shouldn't that be < 2?
Click to expand...

I though all core boost was 200Mhz under single core boost for all Ryzen chips?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I though all core boost was 200Mhz under single core boost for all Ryzen chips?


Here what I thought:
Base clock 3.6Ghz for all 8 cores
ACB 3.7Ghz for all 8 cores, thermals allowing
Precision Boost 4.0Ghz for up to 2 cores
XFR 4.1Ghz for a single core

Based on 1800x.

When it's set out like that, and assuming my understanding is correct, I kinda see the value of a 1800x.

Is it worth the £160 premium? No, I don't think so, but I'd say it's worth some premium for a guaranteed 3.7Ghz 8 core clock with a 4.1ghz single core speed.

EDIT: Also, I was reading the graph on the slide backwards, it says precision boost is *disabled* when cores > 2 not enabled.


----------



## OutlawII

120 pages and no posted overclocks yet?


----------



## FreeElectron

Is it released yet?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Well.

I finally got my loop up and running. Re-installing windows now. My old windows install said nope.

Temps from the bios said my 1700x was 28c idle in bios. Not sure if that is accurate.

X370GT7 had the weird backplate that the screwholes are too long. I had to correct this with 2 washers on each of the screwholes in the back.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> 120 pages and no posted overclocks yet?


Most likely because there is nothing impressive to share yet, it seems 4.0-4.1 is the max on whatever chip you grab.


----------



## Undervolter

Guys, maybe it's time to surrender to reality and join me on the other side! Why don't you try to discover the joys of undervolting! Instead of chasing an impossible overclock, why don't you all try to undervolt your new CPUs? There is more undervolting margin than overclocking one!


----------



## nosequeponer

i think it´s time to put a rest in my trusty 2500k, since 2011, time to go for a 1700x , also because i want intel to suffer a bit for what they´ve done in the past years, nothing trully good after the SB..

now the pain of ordering the plate for EK block, and torn apart my rig.. (custom WC...) and rebuild it again...

whish me luck..


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Guys, maybe it's time to surrender to reality and join me on the other side! Why don't you try to discover the joys of undervolting! Instead of chasing an impossible overclock, why don't you all try to undervolt your new CPUs? There is more undervolting margin than overclocing one!


It's the AMD way, max out the clocks out of the box on CPUs and GPUs. Not surprised.
On the other hand you can grab a 1700 which clocks low, costs much less and will OC fine to 3.9 some even higher it seems. You don't get that with Intel ever again since all CPUs are locked for this very reason, people would be buying the cheapest version of the chip and OC it instead of getting the out of the box guaranteed clocks more expensive ones, Intel milKing... and Intel eXtreme milking versions.


----------



## cyenz

Im currently doing something similar, im trying to see where 1.25v can go before going lower clocks and lower voltage. Currently testing with OCCT 1.25V at 3.8 all cores with a 1700.

A question for 1700 owners with Wraith Spire cooler, is it possible to rotate the AMD Logo? Its sideways when mounted on th MB, looks akward that way.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Guys, maybe it's time to surrender to reality and join me on the other side! Why don't you try to discover the joys of undervolting! Instead of chasing an impossible overclock, why don't you all try to undervolt your new CPUs? There is more undervolting margin than overclocking one!


Never even thought of this.

New angle: "undervolted 1800x pays for itself in electricity savings over 18 months!"


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Never even thought of this.
> 
> New angle: "undervolted 1800x pays for itself in electricity savings over 18 months!"


Actually, undervolting brings more important benefits:

- You can get away with cheaper motherboard.
- You need cheaper cooling.
- You need less and less noisy fans.
- Components operate at lower temperature and thus live longer.
- You need cheaper PSU.


----------



## SpecChum

Everyone OK to fill this in?

This could be useful going forward:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xh45r/amd_overclocking_survey/

Also, 4.52Ghz @ 1.62v! ***?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Everyone OK to fill this in?
> 
> This could be useful going forward:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xh45r/amd_overclocking_survey/
> 
> Also, 4.52Ghz @ 1.62v! ***?


No validation link means I'm not believing it......am I seriously the one person who validated?


----------



## JackCY

There are OCN owner threads etc. that often list their own stats, that is if owner of the thread does it. Most Intel ones are run by Darkwizzie and there are specific needs to be met to be included so the stats don't become oh hey I can run CPUz or Cinebench once before it crashes, actual many hours of predefined testing are often required for submission to be accepted.
I can tell you the averages right now pretty much, 3.9-4.2GHz depending on how many volts you push and how lucky you get in the lottery. Doubtful newer UEFIs will bring more OC due to some magic stability.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> 120 pages and no posted overclocks yet?


I posted mine yesterday....



Also I was playing some games last night. Doom 4 single player was getting 106FPS at 1440p.

And Resident Evil 7 was getting 110FPS at 1440p.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I posted mine yesterday....


What did you use for stability test?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I can tell you the averages right now pretty much, 3.9-4.2GHz depending on how many volts you push and how lucky you get in the lottery. Doubtful newer UEFIs will bring more OC due to some magic stability.


I'm actually more interested to compare the 1800x vs the 1700.

Probably just coincidence as that's a tiny sample set but all the 4.0Ghz+ overclocks are 1800x.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> What did you use for stability test?


I used CPU-Z bench, and Cinebench CPU test.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> What did you use for stability test?
> 
> 
> 
> I used CPU-Z bench, and Cinebench CPU test.
Click to expand...

.....

I'm using AIDA and Realbench to stress mine


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> .....
> 
> I'm using AIDA and Realbench to stress mine


Ya I'll fire up some AIDA later on mine. But I'm hearing the software is out of date for Ryzen.


----------



## nycgtr

So i set voltage to 1.4v in the bios, I am 40.25 multiplier and everything seems stable somewhat. I am not too sure as I have only ran occt for 30min. My idle temp is 48-58 who knows it's almost random. Across the cpuid hardware monitor , ryzen master , ai suite. My load temps is from 68 to 74. Depending which software you wanna believe. Booting right into bios I am sitting at 53-58c on the monitor page for cpu. I am so confused. How can idle be so high yet the load temp be a max of 74 in ryzen master and even lower in others.

I've tried reseating the supremacy evo, repasting it and it's the exact same.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> .....
> 
> I'm using AIDA and Realbench to stress mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I'll fire up some AIDA later on mine. But I'm hearing the software is out of date for Ryzen.
Click to expand...

For the Cache and Memory bench yes, for the system stability test no


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So i set voltage to 1.4v in the bios, I am 40.25 multiplier and everything seems stable somewhat. I am not too sure as I have only ran occt for 30min. My idle temp is 48-58 who knows it's almost random. Across the cpuid hardware monitor , ryzen master , ai suite. My load temps is from 68 to 74. Depending which software you wanna believe. Booting right into bios I am sitting at 53-58c on the monitor page for cpu. I am so confused. How can idle be so high yet the load temp be a max of 74 in ryzen master and even lower in others.
> 
> I've tried reseating the supremacy evo, repasting it and it's the exact same.


Try an external probe not the software trying to read the internal sensors, they still can't IMHO.


----------



## Tasm

Temp sensors on Asus seems to be bugged.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Temp sensors on Asus seems to be bugged.


Yup, Asus board temp is wacked. I installed the Ryzen Master and it was spot on. About 10C lower than Asus reporting.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Yup, Asus board temp is wacked. I installed the Ryzen Master and it was spot on. About 10C lower than Asus reporting.


What BIOS isn't bugged with AM4, mine shows 48°C or so in the BIOS lol. My pump seems to be running at 0rpm too isn't that sweet haha.


----------



## bluej511

So i just tested ryzen master against hwinfo64 and both temps are the same at idle, idk if its gonna change at load im not gonna bother. Kinda disappointed im creeping into 60s on water.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Yup, Asus board temp is wacked. I installed the Ryzen Master and it was spot on. About 10C lower than Asus reporting.


My asus is lower LOL. Ryzen master load I can believe at 74 but 48-54 idle @ 1.4v 4.025 on 2x 360s REALLY?!!

I am idling at 58c. I don't even know what to think lol. It's not the loop. I guess I have to check the block contact again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What BIOS isn't bugged with AM4, mine shows 48°C or so in the BIOS lol. My pump seems to be running at 0rpm too isn't that sweet haha.


Which board are you running.


----------



## nosequeponer

1700x on its way..

now a couple of questions

best mobo??

best memories??


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Try an external probe not the software trying to read the internal sensors, they still can't IMHO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Temp sensors on Asus seems to be bugged.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Yup, Asus board temp is wacked. I installed the Ryzen Master and it was spot on. About 10C lower than Asus reporting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What BIOS isn't bugged with AM4, mine shows 48°C or so in the BIOS lol. My pump seems to be running at 0rpm too isn't that sweet haha.


In my bios i'm getting 28-30c. In windows i'm getting reports up to 62c while basically installing drivers.


----------



## mistax

Might return my 3.9 / 1.35 1700 to see if i can get one that runs 4.0/4.1 with around the same voltage. (Gambler and i like even numbers haha)


----------



## LongRod

Using an ASUS B350 Prime Plus, but I've only pushed it to 3.7GHz @ 1.24v under load (flucuates without LLC to as low as 1.22v and is stable, but I've got a bit of LLC enabled just to keep it at around 1.24-1.26v under load to keep it rock solid stable for now until I feel like pushing more) and I got my DDR4 3000MHz kit working.

Only 62c load under the wraith cooler too, so not too shabby!


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Yup, Asus board temp is wacked. I installed the Ryzen Master and it was spot on. About 10C lower than Asus reporting.


How do you feel about the board?

I see that most positive results showed by reviewers are with the Gigabyte boards. Its a real think that Asus CH6 is holding the performance?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> 
> 
> Using an ASUS B350 Prime Plus, but I've only pushed it to 3.7GHz @ 1.24v under load (flucuates without LLC to as low as 1.22v and is stable, but I've got a bit of LLC enabled just to keep it at around 1.24-1.26v under load to keep it rock solid stable for now until I feel like pushing more) and I got my DDR4 3000MHz kit working.
> 
> Only 62c load under the wraith cooler too, so not too shabby!


My results are similar, 3.7 is stable with 1.25v, currently testing 3.8 with 1.3v (dropping to 1.28v under OCCT) as 1.25v for 3.8 was a big no no.

Just a question, does your AMD logo on the cooler stays sideways? Is there any way to put it correctly?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> My results are similar, 3.7 is stable with 1.25v, currently testing 3.8 with 1.3v (dropping to 1.28v under OCCT) as 1.25v for 3.8 was a big no no.
> 
> Just a question, does your AMD logo on the cooler stays sideways? Is there any way to put it correctly?


Yeah it is, and I've no idea if you can rotate the fan itself to make it straight.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> My asus is lower LOL. Ryzen master load I can believe at 74 but 48-54 idle @ 1.4v 4.025 on 2x 360s REALLY?!!
> 
> I am idling at 58c. I don't even know what to think lol. It's not the loop. I guess I have to check the block contact again.
> Which board are you running.


Aorus. Wait youre at 58°C just idling? I have a 360mm and a 240mm rad, i idle at about 43 or so, i havent even played a game yet and i reached in the 60s. How is water getting warmer temps then air haha.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> How do you feel about the board?
> 
> I see that most positive results showed by reviewers are with the Gigabyte boards. Its a real think that Asus CH6 is holding the performance?


Yea def not, my Aorus wont even do 2400mhz on the memory without not booting. Unless im doing it wrong but its not working at all. Stuck at 2133 here.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Aorus. Wait youre at 58°C just idling? I have a 360mm and a 240mm rad, i idle at about 43 or so, i havent even played a game yet and i reached in the 60s. How is water getting warmer temps then air haha.


I don't think anyone can get a solid read on temps with Ryzen yet.

Not related to your quote, but i seem to be stable at 1.4V 4025Mhz


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea def not, my Aorus wont even do 2400mhz on the memory without not booting. Unless im doing it wrong but its not working at all. Stuck at 2133 here.


Damn, guess I got lucky with a B350 board then lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Damn, guess I got lucky with a B350 board then lol.


Yep. I tried 2400 on my 3200 RAM, and my X370GT7 told me to go pound salt.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Damn, guess I got lucky with a B350 board then lol.


Another question to you LongRod, does your board takes like a minute just to POST? Mine does, after that its all silky smooth but its really annoying to wait a full minute just to get to the splashscreen.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I don't think anyone can get a solid read on temps with Ryzen yet.
> 
> Not related to your quote, but i seem to be stable at 1.4V 4025Mhz


thats a good indication for since going have the same board and processor combo you have just waiting on my board.

i got monster rad 360 and a 240 as my cooling solution.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> thats a good indication for since going have the same board and processor combo you have just waiting on my board.
> 
> i got monster rad 360 and a 240 as my cooling solution.


Eh. You have to enable HPET (and lose 5-8% performance currently.), and use Ryzen Master. There are not overclocking options in the current bios. I suspect that will be fixed later though.

HPET should be fixed later too i would think.

This is still very much beta phases, but i'm glad to be here.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Another question to you LongRod, does your board takes like a minute just to POST? Mine does, after that its all silky smooth but its really annoying to wait a full minute just to get to the splashscreen.


Not often, but every now and again it'll cycle once then boot properly. It's only happened like twice, after many many reboots (to get the RAM working).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yep. I tried 2400 on my 3200 RAM, and my X370GT7 told me to go pound salt.


My board tells me to do the same thing when using the A2 and B2 RAM slots, but works fine on A1 and B1.

If it works... don't touch it I guess lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Not often, but every now and again it'll cycle once then boot properly. It's only happened like twice, after many many reboots (to get the RAM working).
> My board tells me to do the same thing when using the A2 and B2 RAM slots, but works fine on A1 and B1.
> 
> If it works... don't touch it I guess lol.


I need 32GB of RAM though. I always ran out while using 16GB because windows 10 uses so much damn RAM. The OS itself uses 5GB of my RAM.

(I'm using all 4 slots. If i used 2 it'd still be dual rank.)


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I need 32GB of RAM though. I always ran out while using 16GB because windows 10 uses so much damn RAM. The OS itself uses 5GB of my RAM.


Damn....

Welp, heres to hoping the wanted BIOS update comes soon enough.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Not often, but every now and again it'll cycle once then boot properly. It's only happened like twice, after many many reboots (to get the RAM working).
> My board tells me to do the same thing when using the A2 and B2 RAM slots, but works fine on A1 and B1.
> 
> If it works... don't touch it I guess lol.


Strange, mine does that all the time. What are the ram you are using? Im using 16GB TridentZ at 3200 CL14. Maybe its ram related? The system works fine its just the the time it takes to post that annoys me.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Damn....
> 
> Welp, heres to hoping the wanted BIOS update comes soon enough.


I'm sure they are working on it as we type. No doubt AMD is working on the microcode, and biostar is trying to get back in the high end game. I'm sure they are working as hard as they can to resolve this or they both will go down the tubes.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Strange, mine does that all the time. What are the ram you are using? Im using 16GB TridentZ at 3200 CL14. Maybe its ram related? The system works fine its just the the time it takes to post that annoys me.


Possibly, but I'm not sure. Same board as me?

And I'm using 16GB Aegis 3000 CL16, so the timings are really loose. Will try tightening them when the RAM issue is fixed, don't feel like screwing around with RAM settings atm.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Aorus. Wait youre at 58°C just idling? I have a 360mm and a 240mm rad, i idle at about 43 or so, i havent even played a game yet and i reached in the 60s. How is water getting warmer temps then air haha.


Yea I am at a loss. I have another asus crosshair on hand that I can try. I don't even think it's reporting right. Not sure what to do tbh lol.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm sure they are working on it as we type. No doubt AMD is working on the microcode, and biostar is trying to get back in the high end game. I'm sure they are working as hard as they can to resolve this or they both will go down the tubes.


Definitely.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Possibly, but I'm not sure. Same board as me?
> 
> And I'm using 16GB Aegis 3000 CL16, so the timings are really loose. Will try tightening them when the RAM issue is fixed, don't feel like screwing around with RAM settings atm.


Sorry, i´ve read wrong, we are not on the same MB, im with a B350 Tomahawk. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Sorry, i´ve read wrong, we are not on the same MB, im with a B350 Tomahawk. Sorry for the trouble.


That's fine.

Long POST is probably just another BIOS quirk at the moment, so like you said, more annoying than anything.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I need 32GB of RAM though. I always ran out while using 16GB because windows 10 uses so much damn RAM. The OS itself uses 5GB of my RAM.
> 
> (I'm using all 4 slots. If i used 2 it'd still be dual rank.)


Win10 doesn't eat 5GB by itself. From my experience it is faster than Win8.1 and yes while I dislike being unable to disable Cortana 100% it does run fine and there is no crazy memory consumption. You have your OS bloated if you end up with 5GB being eaten by the OS and it's stock apps something is wrong or infected.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Win10 doesn't eat 5GB by itself. From my experience it is faster than Win8.1 and yes while I dislike being unable to disable Cortana 100% it does run fine and there is no crazy memory consumption. You have your OS bloated if you end up with 5GB being eaten by the OS and it's stock apps something is wrong or infected.


Mmmmm. All of my running apps will eat up maybe, 8GB, but windows will say i'm using 13GB. I did a clean install today. I'm at 6GB in use, but my apps open under my user are only using 2.9GB. Clean install. Less than 2 hours running.


----------



## nrpeyton

Do 1700 and 1700x just show as 1700 on CPU-z?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Do 1700 and 1700x just show as 1700 on CPU-z?


My 1700x read as a 1700x in CPUZ


----------



## nrpeyton

How did I just see a screenshot of a 1700 at 4GHZ then?

Thought the non X's were locked.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea def not, my Aorus wont even do 2400mhz on the memory without not booting. Unless im doing it wrong but its not working at all. Stuck at 2133 here.


Are you using a 4 dimm kit? Do you know if your sticks are single/dual rank?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> How did I just see a screenshot of a 1700 at 4GHZ then?
> 
> Thought the non X's were locked.


None of the Ryzen cpus are locked. The X denotes XFR (or XFR limitations +0.5x multi or 1x), higher base clock, and probably a few other things that don't really make these R7 cpus very different.


----------



## gupsterg

@alphac

Cheers for images you added for Ryzen IHS, who is TTL? cheers.

After viewing them plus my own and @axiumone.

Creating excel spreadsheet (will make google doc for sharing later).



@Mikesamuel112

Is it possible the form/leaderboard in OP can include CPU Batch / Manu.Country?

@ other members

Any chance before builds or those that have built PC and noted info can share? we may start seeing which batch/country is better, cheers all







. Post 1104 has my R7 1700 IHS info with labels.


----------



## Digitalwolf

I guess I'd like to officially join the club. That was a quick pic I took with my phone yesterday. I only had a few hours after Fed-Ex came to throw things together (so no time for better pics).

I had CH6 on pre-order at two different vendors along with a couple other Ryzen CPU's. My CH6 pre-orders that I put in the moment they went active still hadn't shipped or had any updates (so I hit cancel on them). The Titanium which I had on pre-order never shipped either.. instead I saw it listed as "in stock" randomly so I hit cancel on my pre-order and just did a normal order before it went OOS again.

Had second thoughts on the CPU's and decided on just keeping the pre-order for the 1700. Hit cancel on my Newegg 1800x just moments before I got the email that my 1700 processed.

So far I'm happy with my purchase. Using the stock 1700 air cooler while I wait for my EK Block. Original plan was to go with the CH6 simply because I still have a Koolance 380A laying around. I don't have any B&M stores so online was my only option on the board. The only other boards i saw in stock didn't really interest me.

Anyway.. smooth sailing so far with all the things I actually use.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are you using a 4 dimm kit? Do you know if your sticks are single/dual rank?
> None of the Ryzen cpus are locked. The X denotes XFR (or XFR limitations +0.5x multi or 1x), higher base clock, and probably a few other things that don't really make these R7 cpus very different.


No just a 2x8gb kit, Corsair LPX 3200mhz


----------



## gupsterg

@Digitalwolf

What are temps like on Wraith Spire with 1700?


----------



## navjack27

If you use a motherboard that seems to not be happy with memory speeds, just manually set whatever timings that you have access to. I thought I couldn't use anything past 2133 but I guess it just wasn't reading and setting the other speeds correctly.

For now I'm just ignoring all core overclocking, stock settings are more then enough, especially since the XFR two core clock.


----------



## nrpeyton

AMD's current code has immature DDR4 compatibility at the high end, particularly when fully populating with 4 DIMMs.

Currently it is only possible to reach 3200MHz when using 1DPC (A2/B2 slots).


----------



## magnusavr

You guys using the Crimson ReLive Edition 17.2.1 drivers dated 03 mars?
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> You guys using the Crimson ReLive Edition 17.2.1 drivers dated 03 mars?
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


Those are chipset drivers, what do they do?


----------



## magnusavr

A must have for the ryzen. Install chipset drivers for the x370 chipset.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Digitalwolf
> 
> What are temps like on Wraith Spire with 1700?


My answer is going to be skewed because the corner my system is in... is right next to the Gas Heater and it's winter here. Anyway...

At complete stock settings doing random things temps are in the mid to upper 40's... highest temps I saw were upper 50's (benching, stressing etc). This was from two sources.. The AMD master software and on the X370 Titanium the Debug LED goes into a temp mode (there is no setting for it or documentation that I noticed in the manual about this). I happen to have my case on my desk and I noticed the numbers the debug was displaying matched up with the AMD Master overclock software readout.

I've been playing around with high performance windows plan and running all cores @3500 and now @3700. Idle temps are the same but when running a bench of stress test at 3700 (all cores) I see temps in the low 70's (think 71 was highest I saw). 3500 on all cores maxed in the 60's...

Having the apartments main heat source literally right behind me isn't helping (lol).

Oh and... I can't see enough info to get a handle on what voltages to try beyond discussion of max safe. So my first 3500 run I had 1.25v set as a starting point. I hit mid 70's with that... so I decided to leave the voltage on auto and so far temps are lower (even the auto @ 3700 is cooler). Obviously I don't have a lot of time into this yet.


----------



## bluej511

I just ran the cpuz stress test and gpuz render test at the same time. On water my 1700x peaked at 64.1°C, so either a mounting issue going on or people on air are going to be in the 70s and then some.

There's no way reviewers were getting high 50s on a noctua nh-u12s.


----------



## gupsterg

@Digitalwolf

+rep, thanks







.

Nice to read even stock cooler 3.7GHz on all cores on your R7 1700.

What voltage on bios defaults do you see for say base clock 3.0GHz and boost on all cores 3.7GHz.

Be nice to compare when I have my R7 1700 up and running. Just missing mobo at present







.

You didn't manage to note info on your IHS? cheers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

@gupsterg


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko

+rep, many thanks for share mate







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> +rep, many thanks for share mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No worries mate, it's for a good cause


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I just ran the cpuz stress test and gpuz render test at the same time. On water my 1700x peaked at 64.1°C, so either a mounting issue going on or people on air are going to be in the 70s and then some.
> 
> There's no way reviewers were getting high 50s on a noctua nh-u12s.


I figured this was a good reference point. So I'll add this for comparison...



and hopefully this is the right picture. The first time I did this I didn't notice you said "stress" mode. So I let this run until the temps stopped going up and that was showing 76. Keep in mind this is a 1700 @ 3700 on all cores with the stock 1700 Air cooler. Stock all cores speed would be 3200 for my chip.

*edit* I don't think that voltage display in the amd software is correct... lol just saying. Also fixed a few typos.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Digitalwolf
> 
> +rep, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nice to read even stock cooler 3.7GHz on all cores on your R7 1700.
> 
> What voltage on bios defaults do you see for say base clock 3.0GHz and boost on all cores 3.7GHz.
> 
> Be nice to compare when I have my R7 1700 up and running. Just missing mobo at present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You didn't manage to note info on your IHS? cheers.


At stock it was showing like 1.19 in bios and sometimes 1.2. I'll have to look again over the next few days (not at stock currently). When my block comes in and I clean off the IHS I'll get a picture as I didn't note the info. It may be a bit before my block gets here tho.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> At stock it was showing like 1.19 in bios and sometimes 1.2. I'll have to look again over the next few days (not at stock currently). When my block comes in and I clean off the IHS I'll get a picture as I didn't note the info. It may be a bit before my block gets here tho.


Same here, 1.2v stock volts, finishing an occt 3 hour session at 3.8 at 1.3v (1.280).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I figured this was a good reference point. So I'll add this for comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> and hopefully this is the right picture. The first time I did this I didn't notice you said "stress" mode. So I let this run until the temps stopped going up and that was showing 76. Keep in mind this is a 1700 @ 3700 on all cores with the stock 1700 Air cooler. Stock all cores speed would be 3200 for my chip.
> 
> *edit* I don't think that voltage display in the amd software is correct... lol just saying. Also fixed a few typos.


HWinfo shows mine as 1.44 vcore and 1.55 VID lol. Then the bios shows me around 1.18-1.22 something like that i think.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Not often, but every now and again it'll cycle once then boot properly. It's only happened like twice, after many many reboots (to get the RAM working).
> My board tells me to do the same thing when using the A2 and B2 RAM slots, but works fine on A1 and B1.
> 
> If it works... don't touch it I guess lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I need 32GB of RAM though. I always ran out while using 16GB because windows 10 uses so much damn RAM. The OS itself uses 5GB of my RAM.
> 
> (I'm using all 4 slots. If i used 2 it'd still be dual rank.)
Click to expand...

That really doesn't sound normal for RAM usage. I tested Win10 on an E6700 with 4 GB of RAM and it worked okay. Are you loading large background applications, or...?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are you using a 4 dimm kit? Do you know if your sticks are single/dual rank?
> None of the Ryzen cpus are locked. The X denotes XFR (or XFR limitations +0.5x multi or 1x), higher base clock, and probably a few other things that don't really make these R7 cpus very different.
> 
> 
> 
> No just a 2x8gb kit, Corsair LPX 3200mhz
Click to expand...

Maybe you could try this.

Use offset voltage instead of fixed voltage. Try default or +0.1 then increase 0.1 at a time if boot fails. It will help you keep temps lower than a fixed voltage will

Change BCLK to 125

Reduce your multiplier to what you have now divided by 1.25 (if you were running 40 multiplier, change it to 32)

Set VDDSOC to 1.2V

reboot and go back into the bios. You will notice that there are a number of different and higher ram speeds options available that go higher than 3200 after changing BCLK settings.

Manually set your ram frequency, voltage and timings to the speed you want manually. I suggest that you try starting with the rated 3200 speed, voltage and timings and work up or back depending on your success - If you go up you will need to increase ram voltages and maybe Increase the timings 1 step higher.

Reboot and go into windows if it successfully boots so you can stress test. You may need to have a fiddle with settings but I think that may get you close to where you want to be. If nothinhg else, even if your ram is running below specs, I think tiy should be getting more than you are now.

You may even find that gaming performance is improved as well. The higher BCLK and SOC voltage should have a fortifying effect on the integrated PCIE and memory controllers which are the things that are causing the performance issues when you are putting load on both the CPU and GPU at the same time (similar to VCCIO on intel boards).

If it all goes wrong, put everything back the way it is now and you end up losing nothing


----------



## gupsterg

@Digitalwolf

+rep, cheers, look forward to more shares of your R7 1700 experience







.

@cyenz

Save me searching your post posts, what R7 do you have?

Do you have IHS stamped info?

Thanks.


----------



## nycgtr

I came back from microcenter again.

Picked up
AMD supremacy
Hyper 212 with am4 mount
Gigabyte x370 gaming 5

I now have 5 ryzen motherboards and 4 ryzen chips one has to play nicely.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I came back from microcenter again.
> 
> Picked up
> AMD supremacy
> Hyper 212 with am4 mount
> Gigabyte x370 gaming 5
> 
> I now have 5 ryzen motherboards and 4 ryzen chips one has to play nicely.


Haha, you're determined, I'll give you that!

That's the board I'm getting, hope it's OK.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Digitalwolf
> 
> +rep, cheers, look forward to more shares of your R7 1700 experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @cyenz
> 
> Save me searching your post posts, what R7 do you have?
> 
> Do you have IHS stamped info?
> 
> Thanks.


1700

Sadly didnt retrieve the IHS info.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Mmmmm. All of my running apps will eat up maybe, 8GB, but windows will say i'm using 13GB. I did a clean install today. I'm at 6GB in use, but my apps open under my user are only using 2.9GB. Clean install. Less than 2 hours running.


My Win 10 Pro x64 shows 4.3-4.4GB used of which 2.9GB is Firefox with many many tabs and windows, from what I remember after boot it shows about 1.3GB used in Task Manager which seems almost the same as when I subtract the Firefox from my total after a whole day of usage. It really should be under 1.5GB after boot. You must have some bloatware in there enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> How did I just see a screenshot of a 1700 at 4GHZ then?
> 
> Thought the non X's were locked.


Dream on, they are all unlocked, this ain't Intel








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> If you use a motherboard that seems to not be happy with memory speeds, just manually set whatever timings that you have access to. I thought I couldn't use anything past 2133 but I guess it just wasn't reading and setting the other speeds correctly.
> 
> For now I'm just ignoring all core overclocking, stock settings are more then enough, especially since the XFR two core clock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> AMD's current code has immature DDR4 compatibility at the high end, particularly when fully populating with 4 DIMMs.
> 
> Currently it is only possible to reach 3200MHz when using 1DPC (A2/B2 slots).


Some boards work fine even at 3600MHz already, just gotta be lucky on mobo/UEFI/RAM.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

well I got 4.0 out of my 1700x, took some pushing and man it's quick!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well I got 4.0 out of my 1700x, took some pushing and man it's quick!


What did you set your CPU voltage in bios? Is that 1.5v accurate?

And I'm still waiting for a motherboard...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well I got 4.0 out of my 1700x, took some pushing and man it's quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you set your CPU voltage in bios? Is that 1.5v accurate?
> 
> And I'm still waiting for a motherboard...
Click to expand...

Yes....the 1.5v is accurate.

I'm 3.9Ghz stable with 1.38v but 4.0 just isn't going to happen for me on a 24/7 basis I don't think.

looking over the early results my chip seems to be a bit below average though.


----------



## AliNT77

is it possible to disable cores in bios?

Basically for emulating other Ryzen SKUs to measure the ballpark performance...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> is it possible to disable cores in bios?
> 
> Basically for emulating other Ryzen SKUs to measure the ballpark performance...


It is possible in some of the BIOS' yes, you'll probably see benchmarks in a couple of days with results just like that if even a few of the media have a brain


----------



## AliNT77

i'm eager to see a comparison between a 6c/12t Ryzen Vs 6c/6t vs i5 with ryzen @4Ghz and [email protected] ...


----------



## AliNT77

in 1080p gaming of course


----------



## Undervolter

Take it for what it is. Bitandchips made test with different RAM speeds and the conclusion is that...memory frequency doesn't matter much. It's in italian, but you can read the tables.

http://www.bitsandchips.it/software/9-hardware/8125-approfondimento-ryzen-e-l-imc-ddr4-differenza-tra-ddr4-2133-e-ddr4-2667?start=1


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> i'm eager to see a comparison between a 6c/12t Ryzen Vs 6c/6t vs i5 with ryzen @4Ghz and [email protected] ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> in 1080p gaming of course


Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?

I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?

I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......


----------



## bluej511

i5 4690k at 4.3 vs 1700x stock speeds. i5 on the left ryzen on the right. The tomb raider is either an anomaly or i had tressfx on for the i5 not too sure there. All games in ultrawide 2560x1080, all synthetics in 1920x1080 as they don't support ultrawides.

*Dirt Rally*
Min 85.89 82.18
Avg 103.28 112.36
Max 126.70 140.90

*Grid Autosport*
Min 86.98 69.90
Avg 111.84 95.30
Max 156.24 132.85

*Hitman Absolution*
Min 60.00 60.00
Avg 75.61 73.07
Max 96.00 96.00

*Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)*
Mountain Peak
Min 47.58 45.76
Avg 84.44 68.61
Max 126.17 119.18
Syria
Min 18.75 37.06
Avg 64.71 71.00
Max 77.93 97.79
Geothermal Valley
Min 34.96 30.33
Avg 58.27 63.29
Max 79.48 79.69
Overall 69.38 67.43

*Tomb Raider*
Min 54.30 102
Avg 71.4 125.1
Max 90.00 150.00

*Far Cry Primal*
Min 64.00 52.00
Avg 73.00 69.00
Max 82.00 80.00

*Cinebench R.15*
CPU 641cb 1500cb
Single Core 167cb 140cb

*CPU-Z*
Single Thread 1954 2024
Multi Thread 7543 17352

*FireStrike*
Graphics score
13 014 12768
Graphics test 1
60.84 FPS 59.29
Graphics test 2
52.89 FPS 52.19
Physics score
8 128 17632
Physics test
25.81 FPS 55.98
Combined score
5 088 4740
Combined test
23.67 FPS 22.05

*Time Spy*
Graphics score
4 041 4003
Graphics test 1
27.87 FPS 27.46
Graphics test 2
22.11 FPS 21.99
CPU score
3 651 7197
CPU test
12.27 FPS 24.18
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......


Because ultrawide is so AWESOME!!!!! Haha.

P.S. I may try the games with SMT disabled tomorrow. Did manage to hit 66°C on the sensor (im guessing its the cpu socket temp and not actual core temp).


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Take it for what it is. Bitandchips made test with different RAM speeds and the conclusion is that...memory frequency doesn't matter much. It's in italian, but you can read the tables.
> 
> http://www.bitsandchips.it/software/9-hardware/8125-approfondimento-ryzen-e-l-imc-ddr4-differenza-tra-ddr4-2133-e-ddr4-2667?start=1


2667 frequency with higher timings is almost as fast as the 2133 one depending the workload.

Also he used kinda weird benchmarks like 500 fps on street fighter?

Also it is weird that the L3 performance drops with the higher freq memory


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> i'm eager to see a comparison between a 6c/12t Ryzen Vs 6c/6t vs i5 with ryzen @4Ghz and [email protected] ...


It wont be any different than result today with 8 cores. [email protected] clearly has the advantage in games


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i5 4690k at 4.3 vs 1700x stock speeds. i5 on the left ryzen on the right. The tomb raider is either an anomaly or i had tressfx on for the i5 not too sure there. All games in ultrawide 2560x1080, all synthetics in 1920x1080 as they don't support ultrawides.
> 
> *Dirt Rally*
> Min 85.89 82.18
> Avg 103.28 112.36
> Max 126.70 140.90
> 
> *Grid Autosport*
> Min 86.98 69.90
> Avg 111.84 95.30
> Max 156.24 132.85
> 
> *Hitman Absolution*
> Min 60.00 60.00
> Avg 75.61 73.07
> Max 96.00 96.00
> 
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)*
> Mountain Peak
> Min 47.58 45.76
> Avg 84.44 68.61
> Max 126.17 119.18
> Syria
> Min 18.75 37.06
> Avg 64.71 71.00
> Max 77.93 97.79
> Geothermal Valley
> Min 34.96 30.33
> Avg 58.27 63.29
> Max 79.48 79.69
> Overall 69.38 67.43
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> Min 54.30 102
> Avg 71.4 125.1
> Max 90.00 150.00
> 
> *Far Cry Primal*
> Min 64.00 52.00
> Avg 73.00 69.00
> Max 82.00 80.00
> 
> *Cinebench R.15*
> CPU 641cb 1500cb
> Single Core 167cb 140cb
> 
> *CPU-Z*
> Single Thread 1954 2024
> Multi Thread 7543 17352
> 
> *FireStrike*
> Graphics score
> 13 014 12768
> Graphics test 1
> 60.84 FPS 59.29
> Graphics test 2
> 52.89 FPS 52.19
> Physics score
> 8 128 17632
> Physics test
> 25.81 FPS 55.98
> Combined score
> 5 088 4740
> Combined test
> 23.67 FPS 22.05
> 
> *Time Spy*
> Graphics score
> 4 041 4003
> Graphics test 1
> 27.87 FPS 27.46
> Graphics test 2
> 22.11 FPS 21.99
> CPU score
> 3 651 7197
> CPU test
> 12.27 FPS 24.18
> Because ultrawide is so AWESOME!!!!! Haha.
> 
> P.S. I may try the games with SMT disabled tomorrow. Did manage to hit 66°C on the sensor (im guessing its the cpu socket temp and not actual core temp).


Got it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i5 4690k at 4.3 vs 1700x stock speeds. i5 on the left ryzen on the right. The tomb raider is either an anomaly or i had tressfx on for the i5 not too sure there. All games in ultrawide 2560x1080, all synthetics in 1920x1080 as they don't support ultrawides.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......
> 
> 
> 
> Because ultrawide is so AWESOME!!!!! Haha.
> 
> P.S. I may try the games with SMT disabled tomorrow. Did manage to hit 66°C on the sensor (im guessing its the cpu socket temp and not actual core temp).
Click to expand...

Ultrawide is a niche and kinda pricy but 1440 and even 4k to some extent aren't.

I guess it just annoys me that we have all this amazing progression in tech yet people still buy expensive products to run games at a resolution that was first seen in 1995.....


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......


It's not really about 1080 gaming, But rather Reviewers/testers running the games at lower resolutions/settings to stress the CPU instead of the GPU to make the CPU the bottleneck instead of the GPU.

It's a good thing they did because it unveiled the problem with SMT scheduling in Windows which, hopefully Microsoft will fix with an update soon.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i5 4690k at 4.3 vs 1700x stock speeds. i5 on the left ryzen on the right. The tomb raider is either an anomaly or i had tressfx on for the i5 not too sure there. All games in ultrawide 2560x1080, all synthetics in 1920x1080 as they don't support ultrawides.
> 
> *Dirt Rally*
> Min 85.89 82.18
> Avg 103.28 112.36
> Max 126.70 140.90
> 
> *Grid Autosport*
> Min 86.98 69.90
> Avg 111.84 95.30
> Max 156.24 132.85
> 
> *Hitman Absolution*
> Min 60.00 60.00
> Avg 75.61 73.07
> Max 96.00 96.00
> 
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)*
> Mountain Peak
> Min 47.58 45.76
> Avg 84.44 68.61
> Max 126.17 119.18
> Syria
> Min 18.75 37.06
> Avg 64.71 71.00
> Max 77.93 97.79
> Geothermal Valley
> Min 34.96 30.33
> Avg 58.27 63.29
> Max 79.48 79.69
> Overall 69.38 67.43
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> Min 54.30 102
> Avg 71.4 125.1
> Max 90.00 150.00
> 
> *Far Cry Primal*
> Min 64.00 52.00
> Avg 73.00 69.00
> Max 82.00 80.00
> 
> *Cinebench R.15*
> CPU 641cb 1500cb
> Single Core 167cb 140cb
> 
> *CPU-Z*
> Single Thread 1954 2024
> Multi Thread 7543 17352
> 
> *FireStrike*
> Graphics score
> 13 014 12768
> Graphics test 1
> 60.84 FPS 59.29
> Graphics test 2
> 52.89 FPS 52.19
> Physics score
> 8 128 17632
> Physics test
> 25.81 FPS 55.98
> Combined score
> 5 088 4740
> Combined test
> 23.67 FPS 22.05
> 
> *Time Spy*
> Graphics score
> 4 041 4003
> Graphics test 1
> 27.87 FPS 27.46
> Graphics test 2
> 22.11 FPS 21.99
> CPU score
> 3 651 7197
> CPU test
> 12.27 FPS 24.18
> Because ultrawide is so AWESOME!!!!! Haha.
> 
> P.S. I may try the games with SMT disabled tomorrow. Did manage to hit 66°C on the sensor (im guessing its the cpu socket temp and not actual core temp).


Are you hitting 3.8Ghz Turbo speeds during the whole time for those game benchmarks?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you hitting 3.8Ghz Turbo speeds during the whole time for those game benchmarks?


Nope it's sticking around at 3.5, couple cores have actually hit 3.9 thats about it. It shouldn't even be throttling or close to it.


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......


for me personally its because i mainly play games on pc for higher framerates (gta v - witcher - bf1 - rotTR - SWBF etc.) and and i have a good old 2500k @4.7ghz and im curious to see how much of a upgrade a 6c Ryzen is for me

Also the reason im running a 1080p144 monitor is because in my country 1440p144 monitors are 4times pricier than 1080p144 ones ...

im gonna wait for 4k144 to become mainstream

Also i really don't spend much on hardware because im a student so i'm always looking for the highest possible perf/$


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nope it's sticking around at 3.5, couple cores have actually hit 3.9 thats about it. It shouldn't even be throttling or close to it.


Would you mind doing the benchmarks again with all cores @ 3.8Ghz or whatever your max OC is?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> is it possible to disable cores in bios?
> 
> Basically for emulating other Ryzen SKUs to measure the ballpark performance...


UEFI and Ryzen Master seem to be able to do it. Most wannabe reviewers/comedians didn't bother yet. Some better reviewers did already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ultrawide is a niche and kinda pricy but 1440 and even 4k to some extent aren't.
> 
> I guess it just annoys me that we have all this amazing progression in tech yet people still buy expensive products to run games at a resolution that was first seen in 1995.....


2560x1080 isn't that pricey but the options are very limited.
Recommend me a 144Hz IPS/VA monitor at any resolution at best one that doesn't cost more than double of what an IPS 60Hz FreeSync 1080p one does.
Most people are on 1080p 60Hz. I would move up but there are almost no decent monitors to choose from.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Would you mind doing the benchmarks again with all cores @ 3.8Ghz or whatever your max OC is?


Havent tried to OC yet, just doing it bare bones out of the box. At some point ill give it a try OCing it, but seeing as it gets to 66°C on stock clocks its disappointing. Idk how reviewers got 50s with a small Noctua cooler. Either their software is way off and ours isn't or ours is really off and theirs isn't.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about 1080 gaming, But rather Reviewers/testers running the games at lower resolutions/settings to stress the CPU instead of the GPU to make the CPU the bottleneck instead of the GPU.
> 
> It's a good thing they did because it unveiled the problem with SMT scheduling in Windows which, hopefully Microsoft will fix with an update soon.
Click to expand...

A brand new implementation of SMT that runs perfectly on Day 1? not likely

AMD already knew about it before Ryzen launched so I dare say Microsoft is already working on it now, very much doubt it was the reviewers that uncovered it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......
> 
> 
> 
> for me personally its because i mainly play games on pc for higher framerates (gta v - witcher - bf1 - rotTR - SWBF etc.) and and i have a good old 2500k @4.7ghz and im curious to see how much of a upgrade a 6c Ryzen is for me
> 
> Also the reason im running a 1080p144 monitor is because in my country 1440p144 monitors are 4times pricier than 1080p144 ones ...
> 
> im gonna wait for 4k144 to become mainstream
> 
> Also i really don't spend much on hardware because im a student so i'm always looking for the highest possible price/perf
Click to expand...

i completely understand as I'm waiting for the 144hz Ultrawides to drop (and my mouth to kit the floor)

Mind you a 6c/12t Ryzen would be awesome in 4/5 games you listed so there could be a viable upgrade for you there.


----------



## AliNT77

Isn't 140CB score too low for 1700X ?

Also its funny how TR2013 is better at multithreading than RotTR 2015 running in DX12 :| what a shame ...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> A brand new implementation of SMT that runs perfectly on Day 1? not likely
> 
> AMD already knew about it before Ryzen launched so I dare say Microsoft is already working on it now, very much doubt it was the reviewers that uncovered it.
> i completely understand as I'm waiting for the 144hz Ultrawides to drop (and my mouth to kit the floor)
> 
> Mind you a 6c/12t Ryzen would be awesome in 4/5 games you listed so there could be a viable upgrade for you there.


I am planning a ryzen build around a 144hz 1080p screen, i have debated going 1440p but i play a bunch of overwatch and have never had a fast monitor. I dont feel 1440p is as big of a game changer as 144hz, and i dont have the bankroll for a 1440p 144hz monitor.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I am planning a ryzen build around a 144hz 1080p screen, i have debated going 1440p but i play a bunch of overwatch and have never had a fast monitor. I dont feel 1440p is as big of a game changer as 144hz, and i dont have the bankroll for a 1440p 144hz monitor.


Ryzen will not be good for a 144hz machine unless you plan to get a really good video card.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Ryzen will not be good for a 144hz machine unless you plan to get a really good video card.


You watch too many reviews....it will be just fine lol.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You watch too many reviews....it will be just fine lol.












Mind telling me how you know without having one? Right... videos


----------



## nycgtr

Swapped out the cooler. Now just stuck on a bios splash debug a0 even after another usb flash and reseat. One problem after another.


----------



## LuckyX2

I'm sure someone's mentioned it in the 131 pages but is there a known issue with the boost clocks not working?

I have the Hero with the latest BIOS and a 1700X. Clock speed goes to 3.92Ghz for a second and then back to 3.52Ghz where it stays...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind telling me how you know without having one? Right... videos


No doubt id get higher FPS with a 7700k, but i will already be well above 144 FPS in the game i play with the hardware i have in mind. I am not buying a 7700k so i can get 170 fps instead of 150, that is just a ridiculous way to go about purchasing hardware.

Also to anyone else, have any of you tried EVGA super sc ram? My microcenter has open box kits of 3000mhz 15 cas for 75 bucks....i dont think i can pass that up.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No doubt id get higher FPS with a 7700k, but i will already be well above 144 FPS in the game i play with the hardware i have in mind. I am not buying a 7700k so i can get 170 fps instead of 150, that is just a ridiculous way to go about purchasing hardware.
> 
> Also to anyone else, have any of you tried EVGA super sc ram? My microcenter has open box kits of 3000mhz 15 cas for 75 bucks....i dont think i can pass that up.


I was not saying to buy a 7700k and would never.

I thought you meant all games. But for games you play yeah


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> I'm sure someone's mentioned it in the 131 pages but is there a known issue with the boost clocks not working?
> 
> I have the Hero with the latest BIOS and a 1700X. Clock speed goes to 3.92Ghz for a second and then back to 3.52Ghz where it stays...


That sounds right for a 1700x.

Base clock is 3.4Ghz with an all core boost of 3.6Ghz I think, depending on power and thermals.

The 3.9Ghz you're seeing is XFR and that's only for a single core, so once you use more than 1 that'll drop.

Sound like you're hitting the all core boost, or there abouts.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I was not saying to buy a 7700k and would never.
> 
> I thought you meant all games. But for games you play yeah


If you werent suggesting a 7700k what are you saying lol?

That is the price comparable intel part.


----------



## Undervolter

FX vs Ryzen comparison:

http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/

Not much of a surprise.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> FX vs Ryzen comparison:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/
> 
> Not much of a surprise.


Still nice to gain perspective on just how far AMD has come


----------



## Scotty99

Couple questions for you guys

Have any of you used evga memory before? 75 bucks at MC for 16gb cas 15 3000 kit.

Are there any b350 reviews out yet? I saw one guy in this thread get 3.7 with under 1.3v, anyone else try above those volts for 3.9-4.0?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Swapped out the cooler. Now just stuck on a bios splash debug a0 even after another usb flash and reseat. One problem after another.


Hely hell really? Didn't you just pick up another 1700 and mobo at Microcenter?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If you werent suggesting a 7700k what are you saying lol?
> 
> That is the price comparable intel part.


Just saying do not be disappointed when you are unable to get constant 144fps.

I stopped suggesting quad cores years ago.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still nice to gain perspective on just how far AMD has come


Oh, sure. It's like having 2 FX in the same chip.







My consolation is that i have 2 FX in 2 different chips, so if i add their encoding power, i make 1 Ryzen.














Heck, i can build a 3rd one with the 6300. Just kidding, Ryzen is huge step forward and i am sure it will only get better in the 2nd gen. I am not even 100% certain that i will resist 2 years waiting. Thing is, i thought about it and...even if i get it, i will still keep a dedicated rig with FX for encoding. So, Ryzen will mostly be doing browsing, video and playing the few old games i have. Kind of a waste. But, it's like a failsafe CPU, so that i can stick with Win7 for as long as i can. So, sooner or later...I hope later, but you never know...

In the meantime, Sarge, i have 1 good and 1 bad news for you. How's your blood pressure by the way?









- The bad news, is this:

http://valid.x86.fr/grded2

- The good news, is that i have no data about whether this is really stable or not.









@ *Scotty*

See the validation above. You can celebrate (maybe).


----------



## Scotty99

Holy **** lol, 4ghz on a b350 and at what volts? That screenshot cant be correct, 1.13?

I may be driving to microcenter tonite lol. I got money for chip/memory/board, i just kinda wanted to wait to build from scratch.

Also undervolter, does the asus b350 board have the auto overclock software that the x370 boards do? I kinda want to give that a try, never used it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Holy **** lol, 4ghz on a b350 and at what volts? That screenshot cant be correct, 1.13?
> 
> I may be driving to microcenter tonite lol. I got money for chip/memory/board, i just kinda wanted to wait to build from scratch.
> 
> Also undervolter, does the asus b350 board have the auto overclock software that the x370 boards do? I kinda want to give that a try, never used it.


Personally, i don't believe it's stable. As in Prime95 stable. I think he just managed to boot to Windows and validate. I 've no idea what B350 boards have. What i know, is that AMD has the Ryzen Master software, that also autooverclocks from what i read and i imagine that this is downloadable from AMD's website and applicable to any Ryzen.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Holy **** lol, 4ghz on a b350 and at what volts? That screenshot cant be correct, 1.13?
> 
> I may be driving to microcenter tonite lol. I got money for chip/memory/board, i just kinda wanted to wait to build from scratch.
> 
> Also undervolter, does the asus b350 board have the auto overclock software that the x370 boards do? I kinda want to give that a try, never used it.


Not possible to run these chips at 3.9Ghz using only 1.1v @ load.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still nice to gain perspective on just how far AMD has come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sure. It's like having 2 FX in the same chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My consolation is that i have 2 FX in 2 different chips, so if i add their encoding power, i make 1 Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, i can build a 3rd one with the 6300. Just kidding, Ryzen is huge step forward and i am sure it will only get better in the 2nd gen. I am not even 100% certain that i will resist 2 years waiting. Thing is, i thought about it and...even if i get it, i will still keep a dedicated rig with FX for encoding. So, Ryzen will mostly be doing browsing, video and playing the few old games i have. Kind of a waste. But, it's like a failsafe CPU, so that i can stick with Win7 for as long as i can. So, sooner or later...I hope later, but you never know...
> 
> In the meantime, Sarge, i have 1 good and 1 bad news for you. How's your blood pressure by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The bad news, is this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/grded2
> 
> - The good news, is that i have no data about whether this is really stable or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ *Scotty*
> 
> See the validation above. You can celebrate (maybe).
Click to expand...

Honestly mate I'm happy for you haha.

I may try and pickup another chip in the future but it looks like you have a winner right there









Curious what the vrm temps are on that board considering no heatsinks









I know the vrms for AM4 boards run pretty cool but that would be nuts.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly mate I'm happy for you haha.
> 
> I may try and pickup another chip in the future but it looks like you have a winner right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious what the vrm temps are on that board considering no heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the vrms for AM4 boards run pretty cool but that would be nuts.


Well, it's not mine, someone just posted it without further explanations in a local forum. I don't know where it comes from.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly mate I'm happy for you haha.
> 
> I may try and pickup another chip in the future but it looks like you have a winner right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious what the vrm temps are on that board considering no heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the vrms for AM4 boards run pretty cool but that would be nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not mine, someone just posted it without further explanations in a local forum. I don't know where it comes from.
Click to expand...

well then, get him to stress it then make an offer if it passes


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> FX vs Ryzen comparison:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/
> 
> Not much of a surprise.


Still, a nice proof that in the AMD ecosystem Ryzen easily meets the goal of outperforming the Faildozer run of CPUs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well then, get him to stress it then make an offer if it passes


The guy that posted it, probably got it from somewhere else too. He just dropped that validation in a single post, just saying what a damn luck this one had. So the owner of the validation isn't forum member (even it he was, i am not registered in that forum, i just read it from time to time).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Personally, i don't believe it's stable. As in Prime95 stable. I think he just managed to boot to Windows and validate. I 've no idea what B350 boards have. What i know, is that AMD has the Ryzen Master software, that also autooverclocks from what i read and i imagine that this is downloadable from AMD's website and applicable to any Ryzen.


Very cool stuff, wish there were b350 boards that were not red at my microcenter lol.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> i'm eager to see a comparison between a 6c/12t Ryzen Vs 6c/6t vs i5 with ryzen @4Ghz and [email protected] ...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> in 1080p gaming of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......
Click to expand...

In terms of reviewing CPU performance, 1080p puts proportionally more load on the CPU as it has to send data to the GPU to support the many frames a second that the GPU can render to the monitor. The GPU tends to sit waiting for teh CPU to give it enough data.

In 4K the GPU may only be able to do 30 frames a seconds so the CPU only has 1/4 the about of work to generate the shader details. The end result is that an i3, an i5 an i7 and a ryzen CPU all basically output the same frame rate in 4K as even the i3 has enough power to feed the GPU all the data it needs to draw 30fps.

In this case all the lemmings out there are focusing on the actual game and gaming experience itself while they are reading a CPU review that is only using the 1080p game frame rate as a measurement tool to measure how much data the CPU can process. The framerate being not any different to a cinebench score - a number that will vary by processing power that can be compared to a different CPU. The test is not being done to determine how playable the game actually is.

AMD is trying to have everyone test at 4K, saying that is what ryzen users are likely to be playing at. That may be true, but as the actual reason for that benchmark is not to see if it is actually playable at a given resolution it is to get a number that you can be sure is different if tyhe CPU has different performance capabilities. All the muddying of the waters is just an attempt by AMD to manipulate the media coverage away from what people are considering a negative.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> i'm eager to see a comparison between a 6c/12t Ryzen Vs 6c/6t vs i5 with ryzen @4Ghz and [email protected] ...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> in 1080p gaming of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of reviewing CPU performance, 1080p puts proportionally more load on the CPU as it has to send data to the GPU to support the many frames a second that the GPU can render to the monitor. The GPU tends to sit waiting for teh CPU to give it enough data.
> 
> In 4K the GPU may only be able to do 30 frames a seconds so the CPU only has 1/4 the about of work to generate the shader details. The end result is that an i3, an i5 an i7 and a ryzen CPU all basically output the same frame rate in 4K as even the i3 has enough power to feed the GPU all the data it needs to draw 30fps.
> 
> In this case all the lemmings out there are focusing on the actual game and gaming experience itself while they are reading a CPU review that is only using the 1080p game frame rate as a measurement tool to measure how much data the CPU can process. The framerate being not any different to a cinebench score - a number that will vary by processing power that can be compared to a different CPU. The test is not being done to determine how playable the game actually is.
> 
> AMD is trying to have everyone test at 4K, saying that is what ryzen users are likely to be playing at. That may be true, but as the actual reason for that benchmark is not to see if it is actually playable at a given resolution it is to get a number that you can be sure is different if tyhe CPU has different performance capabilities. All the muddying of the waters is just an attempt by AMD to manipulate the media coverage away from what people are considering a negative.
Click to expand...

I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.

Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.


Almost no one uses a 1440p or higher monitor when you look at the big picture. I watch a ton of twitch gaming streams, all the big ones have either 7700k's or 6900k's with a gtx 1080 or a titan and they play on a 1080p monitor.

1080 is going no where cause of streaming, get used to it being the mainstream resolution for easily another 10 years.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> i'm eager to see a comparison between a 6c/12t Ryzen Vs 6c/6t vs i5 with ryzen @4Ghz and [email protected] ...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> in 1080p gaming of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serious question here because I have to ask, why is everyone so concerned about 1080p gaming all of a sudden?
> 
> I get that alot of people still play at 1080p (please don't mention the stupid Steam survey) but 1440p monitors have come down in price by a good amount and GPUs are pushing that resolution along really well so why aren't they becoming the norm?
> 
> I bought my first 1080p monitor in 2008, that's 9 years ago now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of reviewing CPU performance, 1080p puts proportionally more load on the CPU as it has to send data to the GPU to support the many frames a second that the GPU can render to the monitor. The GPU tends to sit waiting for teh CPU to give it enough data.
> 
> In 4K the GPU may only be able to do 30 frames a seconds so the CPU only has 1/4 the about of work to generate the shader details. The end result is that an i3, an i5 an i7 and a ryzen CPU all basically output the same frame rate in 4K as even the i3 has enough power to feed the GPU all the data it needs to draw 30fps.
> 
> In this case all the lemmings out there are focusing on the actual game and gaming experience itself while they are reading a CPU review that is only using the 1080p game frame rate as a measurement tool to measure how much data the CPU can process. The framerate being not any different to a cinebench score - a number that will vary by processing power that can be compared to a different CPU. The test is not being done to determine how playable the game actually is.
> 
> AMD is trying to have everyone test at 4K, saying that is what ryzen users are likely to be playing at. That may be true, but as the actual reason for that benchmark is not to see if it is actually playable at a given resolution it is to get a number that you can be sure is different if tyhe CPU has different performance capabilities. All the muddying of the waters is just an attempt by AMD to manipulate the media coverage away from what people are considering a negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
Click to expand...

All part of the growing pains of a new CPU and the bugs associated, but idk why people ever thought it should beat a 7700k at raw gaming in games not designed to take advantage of 8 cores properly.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no one uses a 1440p or higher monitor when you look at the big picture. I watch a ton of twitch gaming streams, all the big ones have either 7700k's or 6900k's with a gtx 1080 or a titan and they play on a 1080p monitor.
> 
> 1080 is going no where cause of streaming, get used to it being the mainstream resolution for easily another 10 years.
Click to expand...

Honestly I didn't think about streaming because I really don't care about it haha

You do make a good point though and sadly I think you might be right.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the growing pains of a new CPU and the bugs associated, but idk why people ever thought it should beat a 7700k at raw gaming in games not designed to take advantage of 8 cores properly.
Click to expand...

People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.


This is the nature of the internet. The great unwashed seem to want to bleat about things and get all dramatic and be noticed. They certainly don't actually want to find solutions to a problem because it takes away the stage they are on to be noticed.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly I didn't think about streaming because I really don't care about it haha
> 
> You do make a good point though and sadly I think you might be right.....
> People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and *I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering*


----------



## 7nanometers

This thread is overwhelming, I cannot go through the whole thing. I have been looking for an actual indepth review of Ryzen and have come up completely empty handed. I understand that 4ghz is almost impossible on all the cores but I don't care about that. The only information I want is, assuming a top cooler like a NH-D15 or 240mm AIO
1. Max frequency with 2 cores disabled
2. Max frequency with 2 cores and SMT disabled
3. Max frequency with 4 cores disabled
3. Max frequency with 4 cores and SMT disabled

I am still in total shock that this wasn't covered in a single of the 20 reviews I went through manually, by hand.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the nature of the internet. The great unwashed seem to want to bleat about things and get all dramatic and be noticed. They certainly don't actually want to find solutions to a problem because it takes away the stage they are on to be noticed.
Click to expand...

Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly I didn't think about streaming because I really don't care about it haha
> 
> You do make a good point though and sadly I think you might be right.....
> People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and *I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering*
Click to expand...

I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:



a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the nature of the internet. The great unwashed seem to want to bleat about things and get all dramatic and be noticed. They certainly don't actually want to find solutions to a problem because it takes away the stage they are on to be noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly I didn't think about streaming because I really don't care about it haha
> 
> You do make a good point though and sadly I think you might be right.....
> People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and *I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.
Click to expand...

I have to get above 4.8 ghz before core usage starts to drop on my 4790K pushing a 290X in BF1 - your bigger gpu must place even more demand on the cpu eh?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the growing pains of a new CPU and the bugs associated, but idk why people ever thought it should beat a 7700k at raw gaming in games not designed to take advantage of 8 cores properly.
Click to expand...

People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering







[/quote]

All I know is I'm a user that does alot of multi-tasking seeing 7700k's spike to 80-90% CPU usage in some games is not multi-tasking friendly imo.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nanometers*
> 
> This thread is overwhelming, I cannot go through the whole thing. I have been looking for an actual indepth review of Ryzen and have come up completely empty handed. I understand that 4ghz is almost impossible on all the cores but I don't care about that. The only information I want is, assuming a top cooler like a NH-D15 or 240mm AIO
> 1. Max frequency with 2 cores disabled
> 2. Max frequency with 2 cores and SMT disabled
> 3. Max frequency with 4 cores disabled
> 3. Max frequency with 4 cores and SMT disabled
> 
> I am still in total shock that this wasn't covered in a single of the 20 reviews I went through manually, by hand.


4ghz is very commonly possible on most Ryzen Chips. 4.1-4.2 is impossible under current early bios right now.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.


That screenshot makes me sick


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.


What gpu and resolution? 64player server right?


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not possible to run these chips at 3.9Ghz using only 1.1v @ load.


This would be my guess in regards to that validation posting. With a 1700 as an example more or less at complete stock when you boot into bios you'll see a vcore of 1.19 or 1.2. If you leave voltage on auto and start to raise the core speed... the voltage you see in bios (or anywhere else) will start to drop. I had a screenshot posted in one comment I made where the vcore was lower at 3.7 than my stock vcore was reporting.

Upping the core speed more the voltage will keep dropping.. it's kind of odd as on most platforms I wouldn't leave voltage on auto because it goes up. So at the speed in the picture I wouldn't be shocked if auto voltage will display as 1.13.... It just wouldn't really be stable under a real test. At best if it wasn't crashing they would have an event log full of whea errors until they raised voltage manually (which may still not be stable).

This is just stuff I've noticed today playing with my chip... So I can totally see someone getting that screen shot / validation.. but I would definitely agree that it's not really stable. Heck the one shot I posted earlier in my event log I had a few whea errors.. but it wasn't crashing in anything. There wasn't any "thing" that would make you think it wasn't stable. I check the event log just because I do that... so i gave it a tad more voltage and those went away.

*edited to add* Please not this is just what I've noticed on the MSI X370 Titanium. Some of the things I've seen with my setup may be different on other boards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You do make a good point though and sadly I think you might be right.....
> People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and *I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.
Click to expand...

I have to get above 4.8 ghz before core usage starts to drop on my 4790K pushing a 290X in BF1 - your bigger gpu must place even more demand on the cpu eh?[/quote]

I'm guessing so, I have a 290x here but Fury X is faster, quieter and cooler so that's what I game with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the growing pains of a new CPU and the bugs associated, but idk why people ever thought it should beat a 7700k at raw gaming in games not designed to take advantage of 8 cores properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is I'm a user that does alot of multi-tasking seeing 7700k's spike to 80-90% CPU usage in some games is not multi-tasking friendly imo.
Click to expand...

Post below covers this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> That screenshot makes me sick
Click to expand...

THAT was the point when I decided that i *needed* Ryzen, 7700k is fast (very fast in some cases) but it's not for me and what I do

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> What gpu and resolution? 64player server right?
Click to expand...

Fury X Crossfire, High settings, 3440 x 1440 Single Player (Tank Mission).

Don't get me wrong. it's unusual to see that happen but the game was unplayable for me till I got this chip if, Since then I've finished the SP campaign and and extremely happy about it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.


How are you getting so much CPU usage in BF1 on a 7700K? My system that's running a 6700K @ 4.7Ghz only sees a max of 80% CPU usage, and normally hovers around 70-75%.

Has anyone been able to achieve higher overclocks by disabling cores?


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have to get above 4.8 ghz before core usage starts to drop on my 4790K pushing a 290X in BF1 - your bigger gpu must place even more demand on the cpu eh?


Play a round of conquest or operations in amiens and witness your cpu melting ...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How are you getting so much CPU usage in BF1 on a 7700K? My system that's running a 6700K @ 4.7Ghz only sees a max of 80% CPU usage, and normally hovers around 70-75%.


I said it was unusual, my 6700k acted the same way and it was weird, but it is what it is....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Play a round of conquest or operations in amiens and witness your cpu melting ...


I have, it sucked, now I'm looking forward to it


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7nanometers*
> 
> This thread is overwhelming, I cannot go through the whole thing. I have been looking for an actual indepth review of Ryzen and have come up completely empty handed. I understand that 4ghz is almost impossible on all the cores but I don't care about that. The only information I want is, assuming a top cooler like a NH-D15 or 240mm AIO
> 1. Max frequency with 2 cores disabled
> 2. Max frequency with 2 cores and SMT disabled
> 3. Max frequency with 4 cores disabled
> 3. Max frequency with 4 cores and SMT disabled
> 
> I am still in total shock that this wasn't covered in a single of the 20 reviews I went through manually, by hand.


Read this post and one below, it will give you an idea to answer.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Turn off SMT.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *7nanometers*
> 
> This thread is overwhelming, I cannot go through the whole thing. I have been looking for an actual indepth review of Ryzen and have come up completely empty handed. I understand that 4ghz is almost impossible on all the cores but I don't care about that. The only information I want is, assuming a top cooler like a NH-D15 or 240mm AIO
> 1. Max frequency with 2 cores disabled
> 2. Max frequency with 2 cores and SMT disabled
> 3. Max frequency with 4 cores disabled
> 3. Max frequency with 4 cores and SMT disabled
> 
> I am still in total shock that this wasn't covered in a single of the 20 reviews I went through manually, by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this post and one below, it will give you an idea to answer.
Click to expand...

I'll admit alot of people are saying that, what was covered in that post anyway. So is that saying the group that said 5.1ghz on Air for 1 core was lieing? Or did they pump up voltage to something ridiculous and just have 1 set of cores, and 1 core actually clocked up out of the two. So heat would be low.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I'll admit alot of people are saying that, what was covered in that post anyway. So is that saying the group that said 5.1ghz on Air for 1 core was lieing? Or did they pump up voltage to something ridiculous and just have 1 set of cores, and 1 core actually clocked up out of the two. So heat would be low.


No idea on the 5.1GHz, not seen it.

Having read/viewed what I have, whilst waiting to get on with Ryzen build, I agree with what The Stilt has stated.

Besides one thread I linked earlier from OCuk started by Gibbo OC'ing a 1700, check this one by another staff member.

Yeah 1.5V for 4.0GHz, also take note of 8 Pack's posts. I have a feeling some of the bundles from OCuk maybe higher end of voltage, but as they will provide warranty user is covered.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Turn off SMT.


Force M$ to fix the stupid Win10 scheduler for AMD chips, even older seem broken according to Coreinfo








The SMT is fine but the OS is not


----------



## nycgtr

Guys I need help here lol.

I now have 3 setups infront of me

1800x + asus crosshair with corsair h100 gtx ghetto fitted sitting at 59c in the bios

1800x + asus crosshair with a full blown 2x360 loop sitting at 58c in the bios

1800x + gigabyte gaming 5 x370 with hyper 212 with am4 bracket sitting at 60c in the bios

Yes there is tim. Someone explain this to me lol


----------



## gupsterg

OP of ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread is a PDF.

*- CPU temperature will read ~60°C in BIOS due to no power savings enabled.*


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Force M$ to fix the stupid Win10 scheduler for AMD chips, even older seem broken according to Coreinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SMT is fine but the OS is not


Seems like the kind of thing AMD should have squared away prior to release. It's not like Win 10 is new.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OP of ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread is a PDF.
> 
> *- CPU temperature will read ~60°C in BIOS due to no power savings enabled.*


oh hell how did i miss that. Question is now is that the ryzen master then reliable?? Or even ai suite?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> oh hell how did i miss that. Question is now is that the ryzen master then reliable?? Or even ai suite?


Don't use AI Suite.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't use AI Suite.


What should I be using lol. Ryzen master seems to mimic the bios.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What should I be using lol. Ryzen master seems to mimic the bios.


The bios is not wrong


----------



## 12Cores

Any sli/crossfire results? Looking to head back to the red team, these cpu's are putting out some excellent frame times over >1440p.

My CPU History:
1055T 4ghz
8120 4.9ghz
8320 4.8ghz (great chip)
4790k 4.7ghz


----------



## jprovido

I was intrigued with what I read here a while ago about 7700k maxing out cpu load with Battlefield 1 64 player maps. I just tried it with rivatuner running in the background to show cpu usage. it doesn't even go to 80%. I hovered around low 60's to mid 70% cpu load.

my fps in game hovers around 130-144fps. 144fps on less intensive areas ang 130fps+ on big fights

Battlefield 1 @ 2560x1440 at 144hz DX11 everything maxed out. i7 7700k @ 5.1ghz GTX 1080 SLI 2000MHz/11000MHz



to comeback to what I originally came here for, I was wondering if there are r7 1700 users here with matx boards. I just ordered my r7 1700 yesterday and I was planning on pairing it with a matx board like this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145002&cm_re=ryzen_motherboard-_-13-145-002-_-Product

is a 3.8ghz overclock possible with a motherboard of this calibre? TIA


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> oh hell how did i miss that. Question is now is that the ryzen master then reliable?? Or even ai suite?


For monitoring data I would use HWiNFO in OS, this seems the best from what I can tell to use on Ryzen. I would report any issues to Mumak aka Martin Malik (author of SW) in the support thread on OCN, he is usually very swift to resolve them.

HWiNFO shows CH6 VRM temp as well plus plenty of other monitoring data.

Do read OP of the CH6 OC thread, Elmor works for Asus MB R&D







, so do fire any questions there an hopefully we get fixes







.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I was intrigued with what I read here a while ago about 7700k maxing out cpu load with Battlefield 1 64 player maps. I just tried it with rivatuner running in the background to show cpu usage. it doesn't even go to 80%. I hovered around low 60's to mid 70% cpu load.
> 
> my fps in game hovers around 130-144fps. 144fps on less intensive areas ang 130fps+ on big fights
> 
> Battlefield 1 @ 2560x1440 at 144hz DX11 everything maxed out. i7 7700k @ 5.1ghz GTX 1080 SLI 2000MHz/11000MHz
> 
> 
> 
> to comeback to what I originally came here for, I was wondering if there are r7 1700 users here with matx boards. I just ordered my r7 1700 yesterday and I was planning on pairing it with a matx board like this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145002&cm_re=ryzen_motherboard-_-13-145-002-_-Product
> 
> is a 3.8ghz overclock possible with a motherboard of this calibre? TIA


Yep, already said a few pages back that it doesn't. Not sure why his does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How are you getting so much CPU usage in BF1 on a 7700K? My system that's running a 6700K @ 4.7Ghz only sees a max of 80% CPU usage, and normally hovers around 70-75%.
> 
> Has anyone been able to achieve higher overclocks by disabling cores?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I was intrigued with what I read here a while ago about 7700k maxing out cpu load with Battlefield 1 64 player maps. I just tried it with rivatuner running in the background to show cpu usage. it doesn't even go to 80%. I hovered around low 60's to mid 70% cpu load.
> 
> my fps in game hovers around 130-144fps. 144fps on less intensive areas ang 130fps+ on big fights
> 
> Battlefield 1 @ 2560x1440 at 144hz DX11 everything maxed out. i7 7700k @ 5.1ghz GTX 1080 SLI 2000MHz/11000MHz
> 
> 
> 
> to comeback to what I originally came here for, I was wondering if there are r7 1700 users here with matx boards. I just ordered my r7 1700 yesterday and I was planning on pairing it with a matx board like this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145002&cm_re=ryzen_motherboard-_-13-145-002-_-Product
> 
> is a 3.8ghz overclock possible with a motherboard of this calibre? TIA


Maybe his PC was doing something else in the background... you seeing that they can multitask.

You are going to have to try that board and let us know.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I was intrigued with what I read here a while ago about 7700k maxing out cpu load with Battlefield 1 64 player maps. I just tried it with rivatuner running in the background to show cpu usage. it doesn't even go to 80%. I hovered around low 60's to mid 70% cpu load.
> 
> my fps in game hovers around 130-144fps. 144fps on less intensive areas ang 130fps+ on big fights
> 
> Battlefield 1 @ 2560x1440 at 144hz DX11 everything maxed out. i7 7700k @ 5.1ghz GTX 1080 SLI 2000MHz/11000MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to comeback to what I originally came here for, I was wondering if there are r7 1700 users here with matx boards. I just ordered my r7 1700 yesterday and I was planning on pairing it with a matx board like this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145002&cm_re=ryzen_motherboard-_-13-145-002-_-Product
> 
> is a 3.8ghz overclock possible with a motherboard of this calibre? TIA


I believe you, this wasn't my experience though, I'm not sure why the 7700k for me maxed out, It was SP not MP btw.

I know that it did and I hated it, I tried a clean OS, new drivers etc etc etc and it still didn't help.

I don't have the 7700k anymore but I still have my 6700k, it'll only get to 4.6 but it still does it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, already said a few pages back that it doesn't. Not sure why his does.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How are you getting so much CPU usage in BF1 on a 7700K? My system that's running a 6700K @ 4.7Ghz only sees a max of 80% CPU usage, and normally hovers around 70-75%.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Again, No idea why, it just did, I've said before I hate having to close everything just to play a game so that might've been it.

Either way it's not an issue anymore


----------



## Motley01

I was just playing some BF1 on my new system. 2560X1440 60Hz 390X with 64 player map, smooth as duckbutter!! WAAAAAAY better than my old system.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I was just playing some BF1 on my new system. 2560X1440 60Hz 390X with 64 player map, smooth as duckbutter!! WAAAAAAY better than my old system.


What was your old system specs?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What was your old system specs?


I had a 1st gen x99 5820k poor overclocker only at 3.5G and an MSI Xpower.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I had a 1st gen x99 5820k poor overclocker only at 3.5G and an MSI Xpower.


I see... Interesting.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I believe you, this wasn't my experience though, I'm not sure why the 7700k for me maxed out, It was SP not MP btw.
> 
> I know that it did and I hated it, I tried a clean OS, new drivers etc etc etc and it still didn't help.
> 
> I don't have the 7700k anymore but I still have my 6700k, it'll only get to 4.6 but it still does it.
> Again, No idea why, it just did, I've said before I hate having to close everything just to play a game so that might've been it.
> 
> Either way it's not an issue anymore


3770K maxout out for me hence I was looking for Zen. I think I was running something else in the background too. Still 130-160 fps is more than enough.


----------



## Scotty99

Man i cant wait to get a 1700, stays cool and nearly matches 1800x on everything. AMD shouldnt even have released the 95w chips lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I believe you, this wasn't my experience though, I'm not sure why the 7700k for me maxed out, It was SP not MP btw.
> 
> I know that it did and I hated it, I tried a clean OS, new drivers etc etc etc and it still didn't help.
> 
> I don't have the 7700k anymore but I still have my 6700k, it'll only get to 4.6 but it still does it.
> Again, No idea why, it just did, I've said before I hate having to close everything just to play a game so that might've been it.
> 
> Either way it's not an issue anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770K maxout out for me hence I was looking for Zen. I think I was running something else in the background too. Still 130-160 fps is more than enough.
Click to expand...

Don't you run 4k?

130-160fps is more 1080p level, judging by most peoples reactions you'd be better off with a 7600k


----------



## Heidi

Well, I can confirm that after using i7's for the last number of years, starting with i7 870 onward...that one issue never worked well for me...multitasking...just put something to copy over the disks and you will notice immensely slowdown in operation. Same cannot be said for my test platform based around little poor A10 7870k...system which cost a laughable amount and which one I use for anything from storing to scanning or capturing through 1394...you can do whatever you want but slowdown never appear...
At this stage I am using i7 5820k, but not happy with it at all, therefore I am carefully following what's going on in here...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Don't you run 4k?
> 
> 130-160fps is more 1080p level, judging by most peoples reactions you'd be better off with a 7600k


Yes but right now I am gaming 1080 Medium.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Don't you run 4k?
> 
> 130-160fps is more 1080p level, judging by most peoples reactions you'd be better off with a 7600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but right now I am gaming 1080 Medium.
Click to expand...

Yep, i5 will do then.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, i5 will do then.


i5 will do bot will never match my i7 3770K in BF1. i5s are dead.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, i5 will do then.
> 
> 
> 
> i5 will do bot will never match my i7 3770K in BF1. i5s are dead.
Click to expand...

i5 will always be better, 1080p will never die, 4 cores are enough, never need more than that.

Games that use more than 4 cores are poorly optimised.

^ All that and more you can find on nearly every post, article and video about Ryzen


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man i cant wait to get a 1700, stays cool and nearly matches 1800x on everything. AMD shouldnt even have released the 95w chips lol.


So far with low tier bios ya its looking like that, hopefully with some updates we'll see a gap start to form between the processors, because we know the 1800x can handle more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, i5 will do then.
> 
> 
> 
> i5 will do bot will never match my i7 3770K in BF1. i5s are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i5 will always be better, 1080p will never die, 4 cores are enough, never need more than that.
> 
> Games that use more than 4 cores are poorly optimised.
> 
> ^ All that and more you can find on nearly every post, article and video about Ryzen
Click to expand...

Everyone fixates on that as well, OMG its 5% slower (at such a early point in time) But not considering hey its at 40-50% CPU load at most, when the 7700k is maxed out at 90-95%.

What kinda multi-tasking as you going to beable to do when its like that lmao


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man i cant wait to get a 1700, stays cool and nearly matches 1800x on everything. AMD shouldnt even have released the 95w chips lol.
> 
> 
> 
> So far with low tier bios ya its looking like that, hopefully with some updates we'll see a gap start to form between the processors, because we know the 1800x can handle more
Click to expand...

I'm really tempted to grab one tbh, my 1700x is a bit on the low side of things and I did by a waterblock for a reason.....


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm really tempted to grab one tbh, my 1700x is a bit on the low side of things and I did by a waterblock for a reason.....


What is low about it?


----------



## Kriant

Hmmmm sooo I have XSPC RX360 and EX360 rads right now in my loop. I plan on taking it apart to swap the system to 1800x rig. Should I take out one of the rads for good, or put both back. Not sure I will be adding WB on cards anytime soon.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm really tempted to grab one tbh, my 1700x is a bit on the low side of things and I did by a waterblock for a reason.....
> 
> 
> 
> What is low about it?
Click to expand...

1.387v for 3.9 and 1.5(ish)v for 4.0

I want at least 4.0 daily stable at an acceptable voltage


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hmmmm sooo I have XSPC RX360 and EX360 rads right now in my loop. I plan on taking it apart to swap the system to 1800x rig. Should I take out one of the rads for good, or put both back. Not sure I will be adding WB on cards anytime soon.


More rads more better? Imo a 360 and a decent pump should be enough, but 1800x is a hot hot chip.

I'm going in with dual 420's for 1x GPU + CPU


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> More rads more better? Imo a 360 and a decent pump should be enough, but 1800x is a hot hot chip.
> 
> I'm going in with dual 420's for 1x GPU + CPU


Well, I have an alternative - I have a decked out phobya xtreme nova with noctua fans in a designated outer casing =) (which I don't use atm) I'm just trying to figure out what should I leave inside the case lol.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hmmmm sooo I have XSPC RX360 and EX360 rads right now in my loop. I plan on taking it apart to swap the system to 1800x rig. Should I take out one of the rads for good, or put both back. Not sure I will be adding WB on cards anytime soon.


Doesnt make sense having both in there. The extra rad won't get you higher clocks


----------



## ChronoBodi

anyone with a gigabyte mobo, what is the Vcore and specific setting to offset the vcore and lock 3.9 ghz across all cores?


----------



## mistax

Got off of work picked up 3 more 1700, please golden 1.35 / 4.0


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.5(ish)v for 4.0
> 
> I want at least 4.0 daily stable at an acceptable voltage


Ouch 1.5v for 4.0ghz


----------



## Scotty99

I'll be going Vega for 1080p knowing it wont do 4k 144, but hopefully does 1440 144... That and It work good with a big
4K television when they support freesync.
ROTR ran great on my i7 860 @ 4ghz in DX12. Always above 60 even with a 2GB card and it looked hardly different than maxed settings. My new 7700K keeps all AAA above 60 because this chip prevents the problematic stutters below 60. 60 on Freesync is very easy on the eyes.

More power to those of you doing new water setups, but doesn't look like you will see gains. Even 7700K doesn't show as much gains as older gens.[/quote]

Is freesync actually a big deal? I am in the works of planning my ryzen rig but i simply cannot decide on a monitor. Ive had a 1080p 60 hz monitor for years, and i gotta say i have no complaints with vsync really. Really hard for me to decide between 1440p 60 or 144hz 1080, originally i was thinking 1440p with 60hz vsync because of the good experiences ive had, but then again i do play overwatch a lot so maybe i would like 144hz. That begs the question, what real advantages does freesync bring over a standard 144hz 1080 display? The FPS is already so high im not sure freesync is something that would bring me to buy an amd graphics card (and gsync is simply too much money).


----------



## Flamingo

For the Intel Core series, the x264 has been the goto stability test bench, with p95 being too extreme.

What is the best for AMD's new Ryzen chip? Can anyone test their overclocks? with x264 and see if it crashes later on prime95 and normal use?

Maybe x264 wont push temps as high as p95 while still maintaining a stable overclock?


----------



## Kriant

Can't speak for FreeSync, but G-Sync made overall gaming experience smoother, so I would assume FreeSync would be the same in that regard.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can't speak for FreeSync, but G-Sync made overall gaming experience smoother, so I would assume FreeSync would be the same in that regard.


Wish gsync wasnt so expensive, its literally double the price of a comparable freesync monitor.

I have had super good luck with nvidia cards so im def not switching brands.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Got off of work picked up 3 more 1700, please golden 1.35 / 4.0


What do you do with the other processors? Do you return them for full refund?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can't speak for FreeSync, but G-Sync made overall gaming experience smoother, so I would assume FreeSync would be the same in that regard.


Thats one of those upgrades I want to make next time I buy a monitor, but its really really hard to justify spending like 1200$ on a average size monitor.

I spoiled myself too much on a 42" finding it to be size I like xD

Going for Gsync 1440-4k is the plan eventually though, gotta give the 1800x/1080ti something to do


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is freesync actually a big deal? I am in the works of planning my ryzen rig but i simply cannot decide on a monitor. Ive had a 1080p 60 hz monitor for years, and i gotta say i have no complaints with vsync really. Really hard for me to decide between 1440p 60 or 144hz 1080, originally i was thinking 1440p with 60hz vsync because of the good experiences ive had, but then again i do play overwatch a lot so maybe i would like 144hz. That begs the question, what real advantages does freesync bring over a standard 144hz 1080 display? The FPS is already so high im not sure freesync is something that would bring me to buy an amd graphics card (and gsync is simply too much money).


You will like 144. You'll notice it just moving your cursor around in Windows. Straight lines appear straight with freesync. You might have to see it to understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I am on Freesync 72hz for a while now. Came from 60hz Vsync 24/7. I really do not notice a difference in anything.


Clearly you can't notice input lag or a difference of smoothness. You probably don't have it setup correctly either or are incapable of noticing details...likely both.


----------



## Scotty99

I just dont want to eat two bullets at once lol. I can handle going intel > AMD but not nvidia> AMD in one round. In the games i play, nvidia has quite large leads.

Think ill just go 1440p 60 and be happy with vsync.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> That sounds right for a 1700x.
> 
> Base clock is 3.4Ghz with an all core boost of 3.6Ghz I think, depending on power and thermals.
> 
> The 3.9Ghz you're seeing is XFR and that's only for a single core, so once you use more than 1 that'll drop.
> 
> Sound like you're hitting the all core boost, or there abouts.


No, the boost clock is 3.8GHz, it says it right on the box. The extra 120MHz I'm getting is XFR. It's literally just goes to 3.92GHz for a second though, otherwise it stays at 3.52GHz. Something is definitely bugged.

It also doesn't downclock either, the lowest it goes is 3.52GHz and it always has full voltage. I don't want this thing pumping out heat and wasting electricity just sitting on the desktop...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> No, the boost clock is 3.8GHz, it says it right on the box. The extra 120MHz I'm getting is XFR. It's literally just goes to 3.92GHz for a second though, otherwise it stays at 3.52GHz. Something is definitely bugged.
> 
> It also doesn't downclock either, the lowest it goes is 3.52GHz and it always has full voltage. I don't want this thing pumping out heat and wasting electricity just sitting on the desktop...


What overclocking method are you using? If you set the bios to default and use ryzen master software to overclock, does it downclock at idle as it should? That would annoy the hell outta me as well...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just dont want to eat two bullets at once lol. I can handle going intel > AMD but not nvidia> AMD in one round. In the games i play, nvidia has quite large leads.
> 
> Think ill just go 1440p 60 and be happy with vsync.


If you enjoy your fps going up and down then Freesync/Gsync is ok.

I like constant fps so my GPU is powerful enough for 72fps all the time. So variable refresh is useless to me.


----------



## Spawne32

This is like one of the most disappointing launches of a product I have ever been a part of. 3 CPU's on release, no 4 or 6 core variants to speak of, tons of bugs, including tons of issues with bios and motherboard related issues. Operating system and driver issues, and on top of that, virtually zero overclocking ability (think ive seen at most 300mhz) and out right lies about the performance (despite being still pretty good) from AMD, as we come to find out the Intel chips they have been comparing against have been crippled to make them match up.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is like one of the most disappointing launches of a product I have ever been a part of. 3 CPU's on release, no 4 or 6 core variants to speak of, tons of bugs, including tons of issues with bios and motherboard related issues. Operating system and driver issues, and on top of that, virtually zero overclocking ability (think ive seen at most 300mhz) and out right lies about the performance (despite being still pretty good) from AMD, as we come to find out the Intel chips they have been comparing against have been crippled to make them match up.


First intel core was also a failure in term of launch. almost exactly the same thing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> If you enjoy your fps going up and down then Freesync/Gsync is ok.
> 
> I like constant fps so my GPU is powerful enough for 72fps all the time. So variable refresh is useless to me.


Unless you are using Vsync (with the drawbacks that has) or a frame limiter, your FPS is going up and down anyway.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> First intel core was also a failure in term of launch. almost exactly the same thing.


AMD always feels like a bigger let down for some reason. lol


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> AMD always feels like a bigger let down for some reason. lol


P55 socket was a total failure
You couldnt overclock the ram and have more than 3gb
Windows did an update to fix the HT
Bios took 3 month to fix.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless you are using Vsync (with the drawbacks that has) or a frame limiter, your FPS is going up and down anyway.


So fraps and reLive is displaying wrong fps then?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> So fraps and reLive is displaying wrong fps then?


Not sure what you mean. If you aren't using Vsync or a frame limiter, your FPS is going to fluctuate. The monitor is only displaying at whatever the refresh rate is, but the frames are still being generated.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. If you aren't using Vsync or a frame limiter, your FPS is going to fluctuate. The monitor is only displaying at whatever the refresh rate is, but the frames are still being generated.










of course I am using a frame limiter, that is a given. It is built into the drivers.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course I am using a frame limiter, that is a given. It is built into the drivers.


So when I stated the first time "or a frame limiter", why did you act surprised that it would be limited? If you are using a limiter, of course it is limited.

Lots of people don't have the frame limiter on - it's not automatic.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> For the Intel Core series, the x264 has been the goto stability test bench, with p95 being too extreme.
> 
> What is the best for AMD's new Ryzen chip? Can anyone test their overclocks? with x264 and see if it crashes later on prime95 and normal use?
> 
> Maybe x264 wont push temps as high as p95 while still maintaining a stable overclock?


I've been hearing that P95 doesn't stress Ryzen's cores properly.

I would definitely suggest hitting a Ryzen with an x264 or x265 encode as those are compute-heavy tasks that have real-world implications.

I was regularly able to crash my G3258 using Handbrake's x264 encode even though it was gaming-stable at 4.4 GHz.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So when I stated the first time "or a frame limiter", why did you act surprised that it would be limited? If you are using a limiter, of course it is limited.
> 
> Lots of people don't have the frame limiter on - it's not automatic.


My bad.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is like one of the most disappointing launches of a product I have ever been a part of. 3 CPU's on release, no 4 or 6 core variants to speak of, tons of bugs, including tons of issues with bios and motherboard related issues. Operating system and driver issues, and on top of that, virtually zero overclocking ability (think ive seen at most 300mhz) and out right lies about the performance (despite being still pretty good) from AMD, as we come to find out the Intel chips they have been comparing against have been crippled to make them match up.


Gee, considering it's AMD's first competitive CPU in a decade, I am not surprised that there WILL be issues with essentially a brand new baby (cpu-platform wise) compared to the matured Intel ecosystem.

But I am glad AMD has a damn good competitive CPU on their hands, and their 4-6 core variants are coming out in 2 months, and those extra 2 months will iron out the current issues to a degree.

If anything, this is an amazing launch considering the size of AMD itself compared to the behemoth of Intel. AMD is not even a fraction of Intel's net worth, yet they did it somehow.

Competition is back, fresh CPUs that's not the same Intel stew we ate for 10 years, it's refreshing.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> For the Intel Core series, the x264 has been the goto stability test bench, with p95 being too extreme.
> 
> What is the best for AMD's new Ryzen chip? Can anyone test their overclocks? with x264 and see if it crashes later on prime95 and normal use?
> 
> Maybe x264 wont push temps as high as p95 while still maintaining a stable overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing that P95 doesn't stress Ryzen's cores properly.
> 
> I would definitely suggest hitting a Ryzen with an x264 or x265 encode as those are compute-heavy tasks that have real-world implications.
> 
> I was regularly able to crash my G3258 using Handbrake's x264 encode even though it was gaming-stable at 4.4 GHz.
Click to expand...

I personally have used intel burn test for most of my testing at least for my fx6300 which has been rock stable for over 4 close to 5 years now.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Gee, considering it's AMD's first competitive CPU in a decade, I am not surprised that there WILL be issues with essentially a brand new baby (cpu-platform wise) compared to the matured Intel ecosystem.
> 
> But I am glad AMD has a damn good competitive CPU on their hands, and their 4-6 core variants are coming out in 2 months, and those extra 2 months will iron out the current issues to a degree.
> 
> If anything, this is an amazing launch considering the size of AMD itself compared to the behemoth of Intel. AMD is not even a fraction of Intel's net worth, yet they did it somehow.
> 
> Competition is back, fresh CPUs that's not the same Intel stew we ate for 10 years, it's refreshing.


I share these sentiments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I personally have used intel burn test for most of my testing at least for my fx6300 which has been rock stable for over 4 close to 5 years now.


Might be too AVX heavy to quickly reveal issues with the more integer focuses Ryzen architecture.

Will need to test available apps to see what's prompting errors most quickly.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is like one of the most disappointing launches of a product I have ever been a part of. 3 CPU's on release, no 4 or 6 core variants to speak of, tons of bugs, including tons of issues with bios and motherboard related issues. Operating system and driver issues, and on top of that, virtually zero overclocking ability (think ive seen at most 300mhz) and out right lies about the performance (despite being still pretty good) from AMD, as we come to find out the Intel chips they have been comparing against have been crippled to make them match up.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, considering it's AMD's first competitive CPU in a decade, I am not surprised that there WILL be issues with essentially a brand new baby (cpu-platform wise) compared to the matured Intel ecosystem.
> 
> But I am glad AMD has a damn good competitive CPU on their hands, and their 4-6 core variants are coming out in 2 months, and those extra 2 months will iron out the current issues to a degree.
> 
> If anything, this is an amazing launch considering the size of AMD itself compared to the behemoth of Intel. AMD is not even a fraction of Intel's net worth, yet they did it somehow.
> 
> Competition is back, fresh CPUs that's not the same Intel stew we ate for 10 years, it's refreshing.
Click to expand...

You get a +1

Bloody well said


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What overclocking method are you using? If you set the bios to default and use ryzen master software to overclock, does it downclock at idle as it should? That would annoy the hell outta me as well...


I'm not overclocking currently, I'm just trying to get the stock advertised clock of 3.8 + XFR to stick around longer than a second lol. Low power states would be nice too. Everything is set to default auto settings in the mobo.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats weird, arent they supposed to clock down to like ~2ghz at idle?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I personally have used intel burn test for most of my testing at least for my fx6300 which has been rock stable for over 4 close to 5 years now.


My CPU has been stable in torture tests but fail instantly in bf4.


----------



## Scotty99

Agreed, to find stability on my system i just use it as i normally would. When i built this thing in 2011 i left it overnight in prime 95, opened up WoW the next day and it crashed within 1 minute.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You get a +1
> 
> Bloody well said


I mean, the fact that they're even competitive in the fact of a lot of software that's Intel-optimized for so long, gaming especially, only means so much potential from Ryzen when FineWine kicks in eventually









The short-sighted "GAMING IS EVERYTHING" 1080p freaks are a small, loud minority drowning out everything. Can't wait til they shut up when 4c/8t CPUs go the way of the dual cores, it will happen anyway.

The same crap happened in the Conroe era, epic flamewars of dual-cores vs quad cores. History will only repeat itself again here.

And again, why not more flexibility for your money, especially for streaming/encoding while gaming or bunch of background tasks?

Like, some people are just too... i dunno what's the word.... stupid, close minded, short-sighted, something along those lines.


----------



## bluej511

Well looks like i missed quite a few pages haha.

Up early to reinstall all my programs, blagh the part of PC building i dread.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I mean, the fact that they're even competitive in the fact of a lot of software that's Intel-optimized for so long, gaming especially, only means so much potential from Ryzen when FineWine kicks in eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short-sighted "GAMING IS EVERYTHING" 1080p freaks are a small, loud minority drowning out everything. Can't wait til they shut up when 4c/8t CPUs go the way of the dual cores, it will happen anyway.
> 
> The same crap happened in the Conroe era, epic flamewars of dual-cores vs quad cores. History will only repeat itself again here.
> 
> And again, why not more flexibility for your money, especially for streaming/encoding while gaming or bunch of background tasks?
> 
> Like, some people are just too... i dunno what's the word.... stupid, close minded, short-sighted, something along those lines.


To be completely fair, there are certain people (although very few) that should be buying a 7700k over a 1700. If you are a competitive gamer and own one of the new asus 1080 240hz monitors, you do really need the faster CPU.

For the majority of people tho, 1700 is the better (and smarter) choice.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To be completely fair, there are certain people (although very few) that should be buying a 7700k over a 1700. If you are a competitive gamer and own one of the new asus 1080 240hz monitors, you do really need the faster CPU.
> 
> For the majority of people tho, 1700 is the better (and smarter) choice.


I am I missing something how is a 7700k faster? IS its computational power greater than any Ryzen CPU? No...


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You get a +1
> 
> Bloody well said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, the fact that they're even competitive in the fact of a lot of software that's Intel-optimized for so long, gaming especially, only means so much potential from Ryzen when FineWine kicks in eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short-sighted "GAMING IS EVERYTHING" 1080p freaks are a small, loud minority drowning out everything. Can't wait til they shut up when 4c/8t CPUs go the way of the dual cores, it will happen anyway.
> 
> The same crap happened in the Conroe era, epic flamewars of dual-cores vs quad cores. History will only repeat itself again here.
> 
> And again, why not more flexibility for your money, especially for streaming/encoding while gaming or bunch of background tasks?
> 
> Like, some people are just too... i dunno what's the word.... stupid, close minded, short-sighted, something along those lines.
Click to expand...

Lol I suppose it will be like a fine wine as optimizations surface over next half year to year


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I am I missing something how is a 7700k faster? IS its computational power greater than any Ryzen CPU? No...


Read a bit closer my dude and the situation i outlined.

I am buying a 1700 when my taxes come in, but there are people out there that are going to be best suited with a 7700k.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I am I missing something how is a 7700k faster? IS its computational power greater than any Ryzen CPU? No...


It's faster in games. That's what he clearly meant, no need to make this a big deal.


----------



## bluej511

So for all us temp guys, not sure the temps were getting are actual temps lol. Doesnt seem like AMD measures temps the same way Intel does. So idk whats actually safe and not safe.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330946/amd-temperature-guide/0_20


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To be completely fair, there are certain people (although very few) that should be buying a 7700k over a 1700. If you are a competitive gamer and own one of the new asus 1080 240hz monitors, you do really need the faster CPU.
> 
> For the majority of people tho, 1700 is the better (and smarter) choice.


Yea, that's the only niche to argue for 7700k for now, they need the reduced input latency in CS:GO for tournaments.

Which is like, not exactly a big demographic, relatively speaking.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Read a bit closer my dude and the situation i outlined.
> 
> I am buying a 1700 when my taxes come in, but there are people out there that are going to be best suited with a 7700k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> It's faster in games. That's what he clearly meant, no need to make this a big deal.


Ok ok ok


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You get a +1
> 
> Bloody well said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, the fact that they're even competitive in the fact of a lot of software that's Intel-optimized for so long, gaming especially, only means so much potential from Ryzen when FineWine kicks in eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short-sighted "GAMING IS EVERYTHING" 1080p freaks are a small, loud minority drowning out everything. Can't wait til they shut up when 4c/8t CPUs go the way of the dual cores, it will happen anyway.
> 
> The same crap happened in the Conroe era, epic flamewars of dual-cores vs quad cores. History will only repeat itself again here.
> 
> And again, why not more flexibility for your money, especially for streaming/encoding while gaming or bunch of background tasks?
> 
> Like, some people are just too... i dunno what's the word.... stupid, close minded, short-sighted, something along those lines.
Click to expand...

Agreed, PCs are all about *Options*, If someone feels as though they need the fastest single core performance at the expense of flexibility then by all means go for it.

the thing is though, Z270 is it, I don't think Intel will release another 1151 CPU so that makes the platform a dead end so the next time you upgrade you'll be going for a new board + CPU (maybe memory too who knows?)

Not to say that Z270 won't last but only if you get an i7, if AMD really pulls through on these optimisations like they are planning (I really think they'll do it) then the i5 may just get overwhelmed with future titles.

the 4c/8t i7 may just become the new "i5 is all you need" in the next few years.......


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed, PCs are all about *Options*, If someone feels as though they need the fastest single core performance at the expense of flexibility then by all means go for it.
> 
> the thing is though, Z270 is it, I don't think Intel will release another 1151 CPU so that makes the platform a dead end so the next time you upgrade you'll be going for a new board + CPU (maybe memory too who knows?)
> 
> Not to say that Z270 won't last but only if you get an i7, if AMD really pulls through on these optimisations like they are planning (I really think they'll do it) then the i5 may just get overwhelmed with future titles.
> 
> the 4c/8t i7 may just become the new "i5 is all you need" in the next few years.......


Oh sgt they'll do it. Check this out.

http://www.game-debate.com/news/22425/over-300-plus-developers-are-working-to-optimize-amd-ryzens-performance-on-their-games


----------



## kd5151

me before ryzen release. just buy i5 or i7 or wait for ryzen.
me after ryzen release. just buy i5 or i7 or wait for ryzen.

i dont know what i want. lol. id be happy with either one! can i have both!


----------



## Flamingo

Why cant amd ever take the first spot, do they have leaks or something within their company? Their competitors are always a step ahead.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed, PCs are all about *Options*, If someone feels as though they need the fastest single core performance at the expense of flexibility then by all means go for it.
> 
> the thing is though, Z270 is it, I don't think Intel will release another 1151 CPU so that makes the platform a dead end so the next time you upgrade you'll be going for a new board + CPU (maybe memory too who knows?)
> 
> Not to say that Z270 won't last but only if you get an i7, if AMD really pulls through on these optimisations like they are planning (I really think they'll do it) then the i5 may just get overwhelmed with future titles.
> 
> the 4c/8t i7 may just become the new "i5 is all you need" in the next few years.......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sgt they'll do it. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/22425/over-300-plus-developers-are-working-to-optimize-amd-ryzens-performance-on-their-games
Click to expand...

yeah I seen that and AMD is really serious about it (as they should be).

Times are a changing.....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Why cant amd ever take the first spot, do they have leaks or something within their company? Their competitors are always a step ahead.


Intel has more money and right now have kind of a head start on AMD. AMD was really focused on consoles and other **** for a while, only in the past few years did they start work on zen. Remember in the past AMD has had leads on intel on various occassions, its very possible in 10 years AMD could have a lead on intel.


----------



## josephimports

RB 1HR 39x @ 1.33v max temp 78c with ambient 19c.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






FYI, current GT7 bios does not have any ratio settings so Ryzen tool is only option.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh sgt they'll do it. Check this out.
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/22425/over-300-plus-developers-are-working-to-optimize-amd-ryzens-performance-on-their-games


A lot of that has to do with Xbox Scorpio rumored to be using RyZen. So developers will obviously optimize for it.


----------



## nycgtr

Some how or the other the setup is up and stable thus far. Ram is at 2400 sadly. Too tired to try to push it more atm. At a 4ghz oc with 1.375v. Somehow managing to idle around 48-50. Magic? I dont care how it happened but it happened. Load is at 75. I still am so confused to why theres like no heat coming out from the rads. My water temp doesn't even change much when this thing is under load.

I tried out the gaming 5 board for a bit on a box. I couldn't make it thru windows update without freezes constantly.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot of that has to do with Xbox Scorpio rumored to be using RyZen. So developers will obviously optimize for it.


Hmmm didn't know scorpio would be using Ryzen. Thought it was just Vega


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> me before ryzen release. just buy i5 or i7 or wait for ryzen.
> me after ryzen release. just buy i5 or i7 or wait for ryzen.
> 
> i dont know what i want. lol. id be happy with either one! can i have both!


Think of it this way, slightly less then i7 performance. Performance will improve after with patches and optimization.

But much room for multi-tasking and and cpu headroom. I just look at BF1 gameplay with 7700k maxed out at 95% usage and makes me say nawww I want 8 cores, so be damned if I had a few small applications, videos/chat clients it doesn't effect my game performance.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot of that has to do with Xbox Scorpio rumored to be using RyZen. So developers will obviously optimize for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm didn't know scorpio would be using Ryzen. Thought it was just Vega
Click to expand...

Why not both?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Some how or the other the setup is up and stable thus far. Ram is at 2400 sadly. Too tired to try to push it more atm. At a 4ghz oc with 1.375v. Somehow managing to idle around 48-50. Magic? I dont care how it happened but it happened. Load is at 75. I still am so confused to why theres like no heat coming out from the rads. My water temp doesn't even change much when this thing is under load.
> 
> I tried out the gaming 5 board for a bit on a box. I couldn't make it thru windows update without freezes constantly.


My gaming 5 has been alright, i agree the bios looks like it was designed by a 5yr old but its alright lol.

So the temps were seeing (i posted a link that i think people missed), AMD measures CPU temps differently. My guess? They just measure CPU socket temps, probably why we don't have a per core temp like Intel does. That 78°C might only be like 60°C at the core level.

I have a 360mm and a 240mm, my water temp barely reaches 28°C when the case temp is like 22°C, right now case temp of 19°C and water temp of 21°C. You're telling me just browsing crown and downloading (stupid origin can't find the game that was already installed on my D drive haha) BF1, and it runs at 41°C? And as soon as i put the stress test on it shoots up to 55°C with the water temp still at 21°C lol. Yea its measured totally differently. My vcore stock is only 1.2 so its a bit different yea.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Some how or the other the setup is up and stable thus far. Ram is at 2400 sadly. Too tired to try to push it more atm. At a 4ghz oc with 1.375v. Somehow managing to idle around 48-50. Magic? I dont care how it happened but it happened. Load is at 75. I still am so confused to why theres like no heat coming out from the rads. My water temp doesn't even change much when this thing is under load.
> 
> I tried out the gaming 5 board for a bit on a box. I couldn't make it thru windows update without freezes constantly.


The high Idle temps seems to be a common theme, high temps doesn't mean high wattage going into your water, imo wonder if its something to do with the heatspreader??? Its really weird that Ryzen idles so high when its Wattage is low and its being cooled like crazy from a custom loop etc. If its idling at 10-20w, theres no way it should be much above 30-35, regardless of the overclock.

My thought process is the thermal sensor on the chip is extremely close to the actual core, so its not showing the "package" temperature. If were to get a flat thermal probe to try and measure the package temperature.

While the "core" temp may peak high, its wattage starts to get wicked off by the cooler, so it doesn't go over 75-80. The temperratures do really perplex me still. Wonder what the temps on a delidded processor would be like, (I know its soldered, there was a video of a delidded Ryzen processor though.)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> me before ryzen release. just buy i5 or i7 or wait for ryzen.
> me after ryzen release. just buy i5 or i7 or wait for ryzen.
> 
> i dont know what i want. lol. id be happy with either one! can i have both!


Honestly, if gaming is all that matters, you play in 1080p, are never gpu-limited, and you'll upgrade within the next year or two again then 7700k makes sense. If you keep the cpu longer than that, you'll do better with Ryzen because I believe games will utilize more cores and it'll be the 4-cores that fall behind.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My gaming 5 has been alright, i agree the bios looks like it was designed by a 5yr old but its alright lol.
> 
> So the temps were seeing (i posted a link that i think people missed), AMD measures CPU temps differently. My guess? They just measure CPU socket temps, probably why we don't have a per core temp like Intel does. That 78°C might only be like 60°C at the core level.
> 
> I have a 360mm and a 240mm, my water temp barely reaches 28°C when the case temp is like 22°C, right now case temp of 19°C and water temp of 21°C. You're telling me just browsing crown and downloading (stupid origin can't find the game that was already installed on my D drive haha) BF1, and it runs at 41°C? And as soon as i put the stress test on it shoots up to 55°C with the water temp still at 21°C lol. Yea its measured totally differently. My vcore stock is only 1.2 so its a bit different yea.


u mind if you have a few snapshots of the gaming 5 bios? I know it's similar to the BIOS in my x99 Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, but i am curious to the AMD specific options.

I know nothing of AMD OCing except for Phenom IIs. that was 7 years ago. Very curious to see what the different AMD options are, what VCORE i need, offset, whether I can even carry over any Intel knowledge (not likely) to AMD Ryzen.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The high Idle temps seems to be a common theme, high temps doesn't mean high wattage going into your water, imo wonder if its something to do with the heatspreader??? Its really weird that Ryzen idles so high when its Wattage is low and its being cooled like crazy from a custom loop etc. If its idling at 10-20w, theres no way it should be much above 30-35, regardless of the overclock.
> 
> My thought process is the thermal sensor on the chip is extremely close to the actual core, so its not showing the "package" temperature. If were to get a flat thermal probe to try and measure the package temperature.
> 
> While the "core" temp may peak high, its wattage starts to get wicked off by the cooler, so it doesn't go over 75-80. The temperratures do really perplex me still. Wonder what the temps on a delidded processor would be like, (I know its soldered, there was a video of a delidded Ryzen processor though.)


Yea der8auer delided one, honestly i don't think youd see much difference. Higher risk of damaging the chip though, would put most of its weight on the die, intel is different would put most of the weight on the cpu socket (ive tested it with pressure paper)

I'm only getting a peak 88-89w reported no matter what i throw at it. So temps might show the same for water/air BUT on air they were getting about 115w or so (provided hwinfo64 is reading correctly, and i do believe the dev, whose on this forum btw, has it calibrated right)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> u mind if you have a few snapshots of the gaming 5 bios? I know it's similar to the BIOS in my x99 Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, but i am curious to the AMD specific options.
> 
> I know nothing of AMD OCing except for Phenom IIs. that was 7 years ago. Very curious to see what the different AMD options are, what VCORE i need, offset, whether I can even carry over any Intel knowledge (not likely) to AMD Ryzen.


Not gonna lie, the OC looks piss poor haha, you have vcore and core multipier and thats about it, then theres the advanced options thats about it. ill take a few with my phone since i just finished my download.


----------



## Heidi

I am curious about temperature differences between 1700 and 17/1800X...to me it seems to be some issue with XFR overvolting the CPU and causing that huge spikes...just watched an tube where bloke specced out [email protected] full tilt @53 celsius vs 17/1800X same condition but approaching mid 80s...any confirmation on that?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not gonna lie, the OC looks piss poor haha, you have vcore and core multipier and thats about it, then theres the advanced options thats about it. ill take a few with my phone since i just finished my download.


Yea, I know the OC headroom is like nothing, i was curious to see if i can lock 3.9 ghz all cores on my 1700x and figure out how to do so when i get my Ryzen rig from Microcenter tmrw.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I am curious about temperature differences between 1700 and 17/1800X...to me it seems to be some issue with XFR overvolting the CPU and causing that huge spikes...just watched an tube where bloke specced out [email protected] full tilt @53 celsius vs 17/1800X same condition but approaching mid 80s...any confirmation on that?


I think they do that on purpose. The 1700's are purposefully lower leakage (temp/volts) because higher leakage (1700x/1800x) is better/more stable at higher clocks if you have the cooling available for it.

In other words 1700 draw less power, but they also have lower overclocking potential under water or other exotic cooling like LN2. 1700x and 1800x are high leakage parts, meaning they draw more power but have higher potential under water or exotic cooling.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed, PCs are all about *Options*, If someone feels as though they need the fastest single core performance at the expense of flexibility then by all means go for it.
> 
> the thing is though, Z270 is it, I don't think Intel will release another 1151 CPU so that makes the platform a dead end so the next time you upgrade you'll be going for a new board + CPU (maybe memory too who knows?)
> 
> Not to say that Z270 won't last but only if you get an i7, if AMD really pulls through on these optimisations like they are planning (I really think they'll do it) then the i5 may just get overwhelmed with future titles.
> 
> the 4c/8t i7 may just become the new "i5 is all you need" in the next few years.......


"4c/8t is all you need". Already happened with BF1 64 players MP and Watch Dogs 2. 90-100% CPU usage already in those games.

In fact, to show albeit, an very odd example, I messed around with trainers on Halo Wars 2 to get a ridiculous amount of Scarab units (which realistically, you're only supposed to have 1-3 at a time in that game).

Also, being an Windows 10 Store/Xbox game, it's DX12, which spreads the load evenly. I got the game to run up to 50% CPU usage before I started recording 4K encoding of the game at the same time. 75-85% total CPU usage on 4 ghz 5960x.




That would have been 100% usage just game alone on 4c/8t CPUs, forget i5 trying to do so.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I am curious about temperature differences between 1700 and 17/1800X...to me it seems to be some issue with XFR overvolting the CPU and causing that huge spikes...just watched an tube where bloke specced out [email protected] full tilt @53 celsius vs 17/1800X same condition but approaching mid 80s...any confirmation on that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do that on purpose. The 1700's are purposefully lower leakage (temp/volts) because higher leakage (1700x/1800x) is better/more stable at higher clocks if you have the cooling available for it.
> 
> In other words 1700 draw less power, but they also have lower overclocking potential under water or other exotic cooling like LN2. 1700x and 1800x are high leakage parts, meaning they draw more power but have higher potential under water or exotic cooling.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to stay hopeful that we'll see those benefits of a 1700x and 1800x being high leakage using water cooling after some bios optimizations.

If it ends up only being useful for ln2 and we end up with basically identical OC's with the 1700, It'll be pretty crappy. And imo I'll be a bit disappointed with AMD legitimately.


----------



## ChronoBodi

quick question, for those who bought 1700 non x, what you do with the stock coolers lol if you already have better cooling?

Not that the RGB stock cooler sucks, mind you.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> quick question, for those who bought 1700 non x, what you do with the stock coolers lol if you already have better cooling?
> 
> Not that the RGB stock cooler sucks, mind you.


I'm guessing they get trashed or they can be sold for $. People probably want the RGB coolers, especially if R5 and R3 comes with the worse coolers.


----------



## Scotty99

I may keep mine depending on how hot it gets in games. Adds to the already great value proposition over the 7700k.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I am curious about temperature differences between 1700 and 17/1800X...to me it seems to be some issue with XFR overvolting the CPU and causing that huge spikes...just watched an tube where bloke specced out [email protected] full tilt @53 celsius vs 17/1800X same condition but approaching mid 80s...any confirmation on that?


Mine doesn't reach anywhere near the 80s haha. But like we said temperatures are measured differently on AMD so when you see 53 and 80 its actually not actual core temps.

For anyone that cares, just played a full conquest maxed out (even turned off frame cap ie no freesync EWWWW) and my CPU reached like 53-54°C haha now THAT is impressive in gaming. Comparison my 4690k reached 49°C at 1.2v same voltage as ryzen. Bit chilly in my room at 19°C so my GPU only reached 35°C water temp was around 26-27°C. My gpu has always run RIDICULOUSLY cool because of how restrictive the block is.

For gaming its a-ok. Btw i ran it on high settings and pretty sure it was 32v32, did feel like it ran smoother that i may end up playing it on ultra with frtc on (frame rate target control so it doesnt go over freesync range) and see how it goes. These are the temps i wanted to see. Was slowly climbing up but wasnt varying wildly like it does on the desktop.


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by finalheaven View Post
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Heidi View Post
> 
> I am curious about temperature differences between 1700 and 17/1800X...to me it seems to be some issue with XFR overvolting the CPU and causing that huge spikes...just watched an tube where bloke specced out [email protected] full tilt @53 celsius vs 17/1800X same condition but approaching mid 80s...any confirmation on that?
> 
> I think they do that on purpose. The 1700's are purposefully lower leakage (temp/volts) because higher leakage (1700x/1800x) is better/more stable at higher clocks if you have the cooling available for it.
> 
> In other words 1700 draw less power, but they also have lower overclocking potential under water or other exotic cooling like LN2. 1700x and 1800x are high leakage parts, meaning they draw more power but have higher potential under water or exotic cooling.
> 
> I'm trying to stay hopeful that we'll see those benefits of a 1700x and 1800x being high leakage using water cooling after some bios optimizations.
> 
> If it ends up only being useful for ln2 and we end up with basically identical OC's with the 1700, It'll be pretty crappy. And imo I'll be a bit disappointed with AMD legitimately.


I can accept that about leakage....but temperature difference is huge...30 degrees...in that sense it is leaking like Titanic...


----------



## Undervolter

So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.
Quote:


> *Ryzen's Data Fabric is locked 1:2 RAM speed, Faster RAM = Faster Ryzen*
> This is a very important technical info that most of us probably had no idea.
> Traditionally, RAM speed is not linked in anyway to how fast the CPU communicates, it's a separate element. However, Ryzen's design is very much linked, in that the Northbridge of Ryzen runs at 1:2 clock speeds of the memory controller.
> The result is unlike other CPU designs, where faster RAM often yield no gaming advantages, with Ryzen, it directly boosts performance by boosting CPU communication clock speeds. Irrespective of the added RAM bandwidth having an influence on the app/game.
> As new bioses roll out and RAM speeds increase, Ryzen performance will grow.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xjmau/ryzens_data_fabric_is_locked_12_ram_speed_faster/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen's Data Fabric is locked 1:2 RAM speed, Faster RAM = Faster Ryzen*
> This is a very important technical info that most of us probably had no idea.
> Traditionally, RAM speed is not linked in anyway to how fast the CPU communicates, it's a separate element. However, Ryzen's design is very much linked, in that the Northbridge of Ryzen runs at 1:2 clock speeds of the memory controller.
> The result is unlike other CPU designs, where faster RAM often yield no gaming advantages, with Ryzen, it directly boosts performance by boosting CPU communication clock speeds. Irrespective of the added RAM bandwidth having an influence on the app/game.
> As new bioses roll out and RAM speeds increase, Ryzen performance will grow.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xjmau/ryzens_data_fabric_is_locked_12_ram_speed_faster/
Click to expand...

but but......mah i5....


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.


My performance will grow once my bios lets me change my fan speeds, and overclock from the bios.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> My performance will grow once my bios lets me change my fan speeds, and overclock from the bios.
Click to expand...

That's rather annoying to come from the flagship board tbh, I was really hoping things would be better there :/

@SuperZan anything better on your end?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.


Should probably link the actual source.

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's rather annoying to come from the flagship board tbh, I was really hoping things would be better there :/
> 
> @SuperZan anything better on your end?


Sarge, a question please, if you can remember. Did you try to see what CPU temp you got at stock clocks at full load? Cause i just took a look at your Noctua and it's a 125W tower, not bad at all for stock speed, on paper. There is certainly something vague nowdays about TDP, as Ryzen appears to be drawing same power as 6900K, but i guess this means it's more efficient.


----------



## bluej511

So gigabyte BIOS sucks so far, no matter what i change my vcore to it sets its own. Even if i use adaptive, LLC no matter what.

I tried to go for 35x multiplayer at 1.2v (assuming that possible because it runs just fine at 34x same voltage lol), even without changing the multiplier if i do vcore at 1.2 it shows at 1.224 then boots at 1.260 and after that in windows it shows up at 1.334, if i do -.05 adaptive v still does nothing haha. I ended up hitting 115w when i was at 85w before. Thanks but no thanks.

It's why im thinking the 1700 OCs as well as it does, the xfr doesnt come into play. I think xfr is screwing things up, even though supposedly it disables as soon as you change your multiplier.

Oh well, i would have loved a 3.5ghz at 1.2v would have been nice and cool without the 1.4vcore spikes thrown in.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should probably link the actual source.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


Sorry, i didn't see that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> So gigabyte BIOS sucks so far, no matter what i change my vcore to it sets its own. Even if i use adaptive, LLC no matter what.


The surprise would have been if a Gigabyte BIOS on a brand new platform, didn't have quirks. They couldn't make a normal BIOS for AM3+, which was 5 years old, they would make it for Ryzen?







The revision of the GIgabyte motherboard i run, is less than 6 months old and it's the 3rd revision of the same model and it's been since 2011 that they make AM3+ motherboards. If i touch anything in vcore, i lose Cool N Quiet. My 2011 Asrock models, don't. That's Gigabyte and its BIOSes...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's rather annoying to come from the flagship board tbh, I was really hoping things would be better there :/
> 
> @SuperZan anything better on your end?


Yeah, its pretty annoying i cant crank up my pump..... So i'm just sitting at 1.31v 3.75Ghz now.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen's Data Fabric is locked 1:2 RAM speed, Faster RAM = Faster Ryzen*
> This is a very important technical info that most of us probably had no idea.
> Traditionally, RAM speed is not linked in anyway to how fast the CPU communicates, it's a separate element. However, Ryzen's design is very much linked, in that the Northbridge of Ryzen runs at 1:2 clock speeds of the memory controller.
> The result is unlike other CPU designs, where faster RAM often yield no gaming advantages, with Ryzen, it directly boosts performance by boosting CPU communication clock speeds. Irrespective of the added RAM bandwidth having an influence on the app/game.
> As new bioses roll out and RAM speeds increase, Ryzen performance will grow.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xjmau/ryzens_data_fabric_is_locked_12_ram_speed_faster/
Click to expand...

Makes sense from what I saw at least from the various reviews and seeing Ram being basically seemingly directly correlated to the results.

Question is, is my 3200 C16 ram what I want? I know even know it won't run without optimizations from the motherboard bios, or is there room to be had? While I still have my RAM inside its sealed package, Worth more for 3600+? Or will that not be stable with Ryzen I heard Ryzen officially supports 3600


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry, i didn't see that.
> The surprise would have been if a Gigabyte BIOS on a brand new platform, didn't have quirks. They couldn't make a normal BIOS for AM3+, which was 5 years old, they would make it for Ryzen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The revision of the GIgabyte motherboard i run, is less than 6 months old and it's the 3rd revision of the same model and it's been since 2011 that they make AM3+ motherboards. If i touch anything in vcore, i lose Cool N Quiet. My 2011 Asrock models, don't. That's Gigabyte and its BIOSes...


LAME. I would have gone for the MSI Titanium if i would have known haha. I absolutely LOVE their bioses, my 4690k was tweakable in absolutely everything it was insane. Oh well it is what it is, i just wanna OC without having ridiculous vcore.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> LAME. I would have gone for the MSI Titanium if i would have known haha. I absolutely LOVE their bioses, my 4690k was tweakable in absolutely everything it was insane. Oh well it is what it is, i just wanna OC without having ridiculous vcore.


If you were reading the Vishera Owners club, you 'd know that BIOS is Gigabyte's problem. At least in AM4 they revamped the UEFI's looks (in AM3+ it's horrible). Virtually all AM3+ boards have "quirks", it's just that some people are so accustomed to them, that don't pay attention to them anymore. For example, when i first bought Gigabyte AM3+ board, i was astonished to see that it was doing a "double boot". CPU fan would spin, then stop, then spin again. Turns out this is "normal" for all Gigabyte boards and it stops if you enable turbo in BIOS, even if Turbo isn't really working. Also, using offset values for vcore gives strange effective voltages, etc. When i will move to Zen or Zen2, i will probably go Asrock, for the fact alone that its AM3+ BIOSes were problem-free and very easy. MSI, i don't trust, until i see reviews about not using Nikos mosfets and having proper VRM protection. Read here for more info: http://www.overclock.net/t/911584/and-here-is-why-i-absolutely-hate-msi/350

Or, if Asrock is crap, i will probably try my luck with ASUS this time, although every time i see an ASUS BIOS, i see things i don't understand and they usually have less features for the same price. When you are an early adopter in an untested platform, you pay yet another price, aside the cost in money. As you just found out.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen's Data Fabric is locked 1:2 RAM speed, Faster RAM = Faster Ryzen*
> This is a very important technical info that most of us probably had no idea.
> Traditionally, RAM speed is not linked in anyway to how fast the CPU communicates, it's a separate element. However, Ryzen's design is very much linked, in that the Northbridge of Ryzen runs at 1:2 clock speeds of the memory controller.
> The result is unlike other CPU designs, where faster RAM often yield no gaming advantages, with Ryzen, it directly boosts performance by boosting CPU communication clock speeds. Irrespective of the added RAM bandwidth having an influence on the app/game.
> As new bioses roll out and RAM speeds increase, Ryzen performance will grow.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xjmau/ryzens_data_fabric_is_locked_12_ram_speed_faster/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense from what I saw at least from the various reviews and seeing Ram being basically seemingly directly correlated to the results.
> 
> Question is, is my 3200 C16 ram what I want? I know even know it won't run without optimizations from the motherboard bios, or is there room to be had? While I still have my RAM inside its sealed package, Worth more for 3600+? Or will that not be stable with Ryzen I heard Ryzen officially supports 3600
Click to expand...

Did more reading on this, don't get too drawn in, its very hearsay at the moment, some reviews have shown discrepency and others haven't I wouldn't make any rash decisions over it anyway.

3200 is fairly inexpensive and safe bet anyway!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Did more reading on this, don't get too drawn in, its very hearsay at the moment, some reviews have shown discrepency and others haven't I wouldn't make any rash decisions over it anyway.
> 
> 3200 is fairly inexpensive and safe bet anyway!


If i were to buy today RAM for Ryzen, i 'd do one of the 3:

1) Go straight to the motherboard manufacturer's site and see the memory compatibility list and pick a kit that later on will allow me to run 4 sticks, cause you never know.
2) Have confirmation from someone else that bought before me, that a certain kit runs without problems.
3) Wait for the new releases of RAM certified for Ryzen, like GSkill announced yesterday.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's rather annoying to come from the flagship board tbh, I was really hoping things would be better there :/
> 
> @SuperZan anything better on your end?
> 
> 
> 
> Sarge, a question please, if you can remember. Did you try to see what CPU temp you got at stock clocks at full load? Cause i just took a look at your Noctua and it's a 125W tower, not bad at all for stock speed, on paper. There is certainly something vague nowdays about TDP, as Ryzen appears to be drawing same power as 6900K, but i guess this means it's more efficient.
Click to expand...



That was at stock on my 1700x, on a 1700 things would be quite a bit cooler








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's rather annoying to come from the flagship board tbh, I was really hoping things would be better there :/
> 
> @SuperZan anything better on your end?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its pretty annoying i cant crank up my pump..... So i'm just sitting at 1.31v 3.75Ghz now.
Click to expand...

No doubt, disappointed in Biostar about that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> That was at stock on my 1700x, on a 1700 things would be quite a bit cooler


Damn, at stock it's supposed to be 95W TDP, but that CPU temp is too high for an 125W cooler... Something's odd with the TDP of this CPU...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> That was at stock on my 1700x, on a 1700 things would be quite a bit cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, disappointed in Biostar about that.


See sgt at least your cpu says 76°C mine is the same as the tctl temps, guessing the CH6 and Gaming 5 have their cpu temp sensors in different locations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Damn, at stock it's supposed to be 95W TDP, but that CPU temp is too high for an 125W cooler... Something's odd with the TDP of this CPU...


AMD and Intel both measure TDP differently, and also temp differently just the way it is. For example on water im not at 95W but 85W. While someone who was showing leaks on air was at 115w on stock speeds i believe.

I think XFR also plays a hand in it, his vcore peaks at 1.417 mine peaks at 1.416 and I'm not OCed at all haha.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was at stock on my 1700x, on a 1700 things would be quite a bit cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, at stock it's supposed to be 95W TDP, but that CPU temp is too high for an 125W cooler... Something's odd with the TDP of this CPU...
Click to expand...

You also have to look at the voltage as well, mine seems to be a bit higher than most others, under normal load it wasn't this high and I managed a stable 3.9Ghz overclock at a static 1.387v with it (under what the Vcore is getting to there)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was at stock on my 1700x, on a 1700 things would be quite a bit cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, disappointed in Biostar about that.
> 
> 
> 
> See sgt at least your cpu says 76°C mine is the same as the tctl temps, guessing the CH6 and Gaming 5 have their cpu temp sensors in different locations.
Click to expand...

Are you on the Beta version of HWiNFO?

I haven't downloaded it as yet.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You also have to look at the voltage as well, mine seems to be a bit higher than most others, under normal load it wasn't this high and I managed a stable 3.9Ghz overclock at a static 1.387v with it (under what the Vcore is getting to there)


Well, i don't know, it still seems high to me, cause at stock voltage, no matter what that be, it's supposed to be 95W TDP. A stock 8350 wouldn't break 60C i think and its supposed to be 125W and about 1.32-1.35. I also read in Tom's hardware that AMD told them that one should keep voltage below 1.35v if they wish for the CPU to last. So even the stock voltage of yours is strange.

_"AMD predicts that most customers should see somewhere between 3.9 and 4.1 GHz across all cores, and suggests you stick with a 1.35V ceiling if you want your chip to last. Although core voltages in excess of 1.45V are considered sustainable, they'll have a more pronounced effect on longevity."_

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951-4.html

So, to me it's odd that yours comes at 1.35v in the first place.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You also have to look at the voltage as well, mine seems to be a bit higher than most others, under normal load it wasn't this high and I managed a stable 3.9Ghz overclock at a static 1.387v with it (under what the Vcore is getting to there)
> Are you on the Beta version of HWiNFO?
> 
> I haven't downloaded it as yet.


I am on 5.44-3070. I just noticed theres a 5.45-3090 so might give it a go. Its awesome that the dev is on this forum quite often and changes it as much.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, i don't know, it still seems high to me, cause at stock voltage, no matter what that be, it's supposed to be 95W TDP. A stock 8350 wouldn't break 60C i think and its supposed to be 125W and about 1.32-1.35. I also read in Tom's hardware that AMD told them that one should keep voltage below 1.35v if they wish for the CPU to last. So even the stock voltage of yours is strange.
> 
> _"AMD predicts that most customers should see somewhere between 3.9 and 4.1 GHz across all cores, and suggests you stick with a 1.35V ceiling if you want your chip to last. Although core voltages in excess of 1.45V are considered sustainable, they'll have a more pronounced effect on longevity."_
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951-4.html
> 
> So, to me it's odd that yours comes at 1.35v in the first place.


I´ve seen some reviews were they mention the stock voltage of 1800x at 1.35v. Makes sense since my 1700 is 1.2v at stock.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You also have to look at the voltage as well, mine seems to be a bit higher than most others, under normal load it wasn't this high and I managed a stable 3.9Ghz overclock at a static 1.387v with it (under what the Vcore is getting to there)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i don't know, it still seems high to me, cause at stock voltage, no matter what that be, it's supposed to be 95W TDP. A stock 8350 wouldn't break 60C i think and its supposed to be 125W and about 1.32-1.35. I also read in Tom's hardware that AMD told them that one should keep voltage below 1.35v if they wish for the CPU to last. So even the stock voltage of yours is strange.
Click to expand...

Man this took me longer to find than last time:
Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of 1.35V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.


Also specs on TDP:



Forgot to add source: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0lIvJSGdgIfb1pTSjNFRGtfekk/view

Courtesy of HardOCP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You also have to look at the voltage as well, mine seems to be a bit higher than most others, under normal load it wasn't this high and I managed a stable 3.9Ghz overclock at a static 1.387v with it (under what the Vcore is getting to there)
> Are you on the Beta version of HWiNFO?
> 
> I haven't downloaded it as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 5.44-3070. I just noticed theres a 5.45-3090 so might give it a go. Its awesome that the dev is on this forum quite often and changes it as much.
Click to expand...

I'm going to do the same but I need to sign off for the night, I've been up for nearly 36 hours now......


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I´ve seen some reviews were they mention the stock voltage of 1800x at 1.35v. Makes sense since my 1700 is 1.2v at stock.


Thanks, i didn't notice that. It seems that not only they don't have overclocking margin, but also they don't have safe overvolting margin either... Right on the edge from stock. I 've never seen this before.

@ Sarge

Thanks, although it brings me a headache, when i see formulas to explain something that should be simple.







So it seems that the TDP rating depends on ambient and on how quickly the cooler can transfer heat away from the chip? I guess it leaves ample room for variability...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I´ve seen some reviews were they mention the stock voltage of 1800x at 1.35v. Makes sense since my 1700 is 1.2v at stock.


My stock voltage is at 1.2 and im on a 1700x, pretty sure sgt is OCed though thats why hes at 1.35 haha. My bios shows 1.18 or so, hwinfo64 shows the same (it peaks vcore at 1.41x because of xfr). Youd need to look into avg vcore to see what it runs all the time not just max.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My stock voltage is at 1.2 and im on a 1700x, pretty sure sgt is OCed though thats why hes at 1.35 haha. My bios shows 1.18 or so, hwinfo64 shows the same (it peaks vcore at 1.41x because of xfr). Youd need to look into avg vcore to see what it runs all the time not just max.


I got that from the legitreviews review, were they state that the max oc on stock voltage was 3.9.

http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/stock-volts-max-overclock.jpg


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why not both?


Because scorpio is going to be backwards compatible with all the games released on xbox one and ryzen might cause problems with that . Also an 8core jaguar is dirt cheap but what about an 8core ryzen?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I´ve seen some reviews were they mention the stock voltage of 1800x at 1.35v. Makes sense since my 1700 is 1.2v at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, i didn't notice that. It seems that not only they don't have overclocking margin, but also they don't have safe overvolting margin either... Right on the edge from stock. I 've never seen this before.
> 
> @ Sarge
> 
> Thanks, although it brings me a headache, when i see formulas to explain something that should be simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems that the TDP rating depends on ambient and on how quickly the cooler can transfer heat away from the chip? I guess it leaves ample room for variability...
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's like the perfect storm tbh, with all the cores at turbo clocks TDP should be closer to 125w or so which is more in line with what we'd expect








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why not both?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scorpio is going to be backwards compatible with all the games released on xbox one and ryzen might cause problems with that . Also an 8core jaguar is dirt cheap but what about an 8core ryzen?
Click to expand...

or a 4c/8t Ryzen with Vega GPU and on die HBM!

I mean.....I might buy a console if that happened


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I got that from the legitreviews review, were they state that the max oc on stock voltage was 3.9.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/stock-volts-max-overclock.jpg


yea my 1700x has only seen 3.7-3.8 a few times thats about it. It's not a constant boost which is a shame. The turbo says it should boost to 3.8 but mine just goes 35x, unless ive missed something.


----------



## AliNT77

Also MS has already showed the PCB and it has 12 Ram modules...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I got that from the legitreviews review, were they state that the max oc on stock voltage was 3.9.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/stock-volts-max-overclock.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> yea my 1700x has only seen 3.7-3.8 a few times thats about it. It's not a constant boost which is a shame. The turbo says it should boost to 3.8 but mine just goes 35x, unless ive missed something.
Click to expand...

It's the way they boost, Ryzen has multiple boost clocks, under single core they use XFR which would be 3.9Ghz, two core turbo is 3.8Ghz, all core turbo is 3.5Ghz and base is 3.4Ghz.

I'm 90% sure that's how it works, the 1700x is the least documented atm so it's rather hard to get solid info on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it's like the perfect storm tbh, with all the cores at turbo clocks TDP should be closer to 125w or so which is more in line with what we'd expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a 4c/8t Ryzen with Vega GPU and on die HBM!
> 
> I mean.....I might buy a console if that happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might happen with PS5 in 2019-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now lets imagine uncharted 5 running on that machine...
Click to expand...

would be pretty nice


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it's like the perfect storm tbh, with all the cores at turbo clocks TDP should be closer to 125w or so which is more in line with what we'd expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a 4c/8t Ryzen with Vega GPU and on die HBM!
> 
> I mean.....I might buy a console if that happened


That might happen with PS5 in 2019-2020







now lets imagine uncharted 5 running on that machine...







))


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly understand why people test CPUs at 1080p but the amount of focus and hate from people is just mind boggling.
> 
> Not saying it shouldn't be tested, just saying that it isn't the "be all end all" of a CPUs performance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the nature of the internet. The great unwashed seem to want to bleat about things and get all dramatic and be noticed. They certainly don't actually want to find solutions to a problem because it takes away the stage they are on to be noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly I didn't think about streaming because I really don't care about it haha
> 
> You do make a good point though and sadly I think you might be right.....
> People believed it because they started hyping it up like no ones business, for me Ryzen is better for gaming but most of the games I play are well threaded and *I don't like to close down everything just to stop stuttering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.
Click to expand...

I suspect that the 6 core and 4 core performance has either issues due to microcode immaturity or it does nothing for performance at this point in time so reviewers are taking a blinkered approach so they have plausible deniability if it really becomes a thing.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the way they boost, Ryzen has multiple boost clocks, under single core they use XFR which would be 3.9Ghz, two core turbo is 3.8Ghz, all core turbo is 3.5Ghz and base is 3.4Ghz.


Maybe we should call it "variable TDP". Cause even for 125W, on that cooler, i think over 70C is too much. Consider that this is a temp that not even 8350 users on stock AMD cooler would see, on any decent motherboard, let alone a top motherboard. The 6900K is rated 140W from Intel and power consumption of Ryzen seems about the same. To me, it seems more like Ryzen is "variable TDP 95-140W", according to where you live, what cooler you have and what's the stock voltage of the chip (how lucky you are). A guy in a local forum, lives in equatorial Africa. I can't tell you the tales of sweat and tears that he narrates about his watercooled FX. If he grabs an 1700X like yours, he will have to go live into an undeground cave and cool it with a car's radiator at 4Ghz.







If he tries to run it on normal african ambient, it will probably start at 160W TDP.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Man am I tempted to drop the cash on this...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the way they boost, Ryzen has multiple boost clocks, under single core they use XFR which would be 3.9Ghz, two core turbo is 3.8Ghz, all core turbo is 3.5Ghz and base is 3.4Ghz.
> 
> I'm 90% sure that's how it works, the 1700x is the least documented atm so it's rather hard to get solid info on it.
> would be pretty nice


You are dead on i believe. Mine hits all cores 3.5 constantly, couple times ive seen two cores hit 3.8, might have seen one core hit 3.9 a few times. So when your changing the core multiplier im guessing all it does it change the all cores 3.4 to wtv you set it too, then it would have no boost clock and no xfr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe we should call it "variable TDP". Cause even for 125W, on that cooler, i think over 70C is too much. Consider that this is a temp that not even 8350 users on stock AMD cooler would see, on any decent motherboard, let alone a top motherboard. The 6900K is rated 140W from Intel and power consumption of Ryzen seems about the same. To me, it seems more like Ryzen is "variable TDP 95-140W", according to where you live, what cooler you have and what's the stock voltage of the chip (how lucky you are). A guy in a local forum, lives in equatorial Africa. I can't tell you the tales of sweat and tears that he narrates about his watercooled FX. If he grabs an 1700X like yours, he will have to go live into an undeground cave and cool it with a car's radiator at 4Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he tries to run it on normal african ambient, it will probably start at 160W TDP.


And we'll say it again. AMD AND INTEL MEASURE TDP DIFFERENTLY AND THEY MEASURE CPU TEMPS DIFFERENTLY.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Man am I tempted to drop the cash on this...


hard sell from a 5820k tbh......

Best person to give you advice would be @DADDYDC650
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the way they boost, Ryzen has multiple boost clocks, under single core they use XFR which would be 3.9Ghz, two core turbo is 3.8Ghz, all core turbo is 3.5Ghz and base is 3.4Ghz.
> 
> I'm 90% sure that's how it works, the 1700x is the least documented atm so it's rather hard to get solid info on it.
> would be pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dead on i believe. Mine hits all cores 3.5 constantly, couple times ive seen two cores hit 3.8, might have seen one core hit 3.9 a few times. So when your changing the core multiplier im guessing all it does it change the all cores 3.4 to wtv you set it too, then it would have no boost clock and no xfr.
Click to expand...

Good to know I got it right haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe we should call it "variable TDP". Cause even for 125W, on that cooler, i think over 70C is too much. Consider that this is a temp that not even 8350 users on stock AMD cooler would see, on any decent motherboard, let alone a top motherboard. The 6900K is rated 140W from Intel and power consumption of Ryzen seems about the same. To me, it seems more like Ryzen is "variable TDP 95-140W", according to where you live, what cooler you have and what's the stock voltage of the chip (how lucky you are). A guy in a local forum, lives in equatorial Africa. I can't tell you the tales of sweat and tears that he narrates about his watercooled FX. If he grabs an 1700X like yours, he will have to go live into an undeground cave and cool it with a car's radiator at 4Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he tries to run it on normal african ambient, it will probably start at 160W TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll say it again. AMD AND INTEL MEASURE TDP DIFFERENTLY AND THEY MEASURE CPU TEMPS DIFFERENTLY.
Click to expand...

Yeah they do, there is a sheet on the 1700, 1700x and 1800x just like the one I linked earlier.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Man am I tempted to drop the cash on this...


Wait for Zen+ unless you are bored and have money to burn.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Seems like the kind of thing AMD should have squared away prior to release. It's not like Win 10 is new.


That is if M$ and AMD even talk to each other or M$ is again paid by Intel just like recent changes to Win10 LTSB being something like... we won't add support for new chipsets/CPUs until the next big update say 1 year late etc. Forcing existing customers to stay with current hardware for now, aka with Intel. At least that's how I see it and what it IMHO achieves.

[Computerworld]Microsoft's support rules for Windows 10 LTSB void allure to enterprise customers

started on 02/28/17
•

last post 03/06/17 at 3:15pm
•

11 replies
•

1148 views

I don't know if Windows supports some kind of CPU driver that can be put in between the Win10 scheduler and CPU or if such tricks have to be done on CPU. I can think of a million ways to manage threads on CPU and tell the OS to go bite a brick when it manages them badly. I have no idea why it's all left to the OS and it's allowed to wreak a havoc.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And we'll say it again. AMD AND INTEL MEASURE TDP DIFFERENTLY AND THEY MEASURE CPU TEMPS DIFFERENTLY.


Yes, i am not blind and i was actually the one in this forum that for years have posted an Intel white paper, describing exactly that their have different methods. However, to me, this doesn't seem the same "old" AMD TDP rating either. This is how AMD was doing it before (from the same Intel white paper):



The determining factor before, was the max power draw at certain conditions. Now, the AMD has a new formula, where you also have ambient temperature and not just CPU cooler thermal capacity, but in substance, thermal gradient (how fast the cooler can remove the heat). So the Ryzen TDP, doesn't seem to me the same as the "Old" AMD TDP. I could be wrong. But i 've never heard of someone going to 71C on an 8350 on a good motherboard at stock speeds and with the AMD (poor) stock heatsink. Just to say, 8350 is also AMD product and a CPU that nobody described as "efficient". I run [email protected] on a cooler that is probably worse than Sarge's Noctua and i don't go over 55C not even in summer, on a 75 EUR motherboard.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You are dead on i believe. Mine hits all cores 3.5 constantly, couple times ive seen two cores hit 3.8, might have seen one core hit 3.9 a few times. So when your changing the core multiplier im guessing all it does it change the all cores 3.4 to wtv you set it too, then it would have no boost clock and no xfr.


Ya that's was in one of the articles I read. Once you change certain things Ryzen goes into an OC mode. When that happens XFR and some other things are disabled. So you are at that point really only changing your max "all core" speed. So if you are a person that often runs things that only use a single core... If your all core max ends up being quite a bit lower than your XFR peak. Well I guess it's obvious in that scenario you would be giving up some performance.

This might have been from the Asus Edge oc article I read... or in a few things I've read (lol). I've been reading too much to keep track currently. It might even have been a post from Elmor on here... it just starts to be a blur after a few days.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, i am not blind and i was actually the one in this forum that for years have posted an Intel white paper, describing exactly that their have different methods. However, to me, this doesn't seem the same "old" AMD TDP rating either. This is how AMD was doing it before (from the same Intel white paper):
> 
> 
> 
> The determining factor before, was the max power draw at certain conditions. Now, the AMD has a new formula, where you also have ambient temperature and not just CPU cooler thermal capacity, but in substance, thermal gradient (how fast the cooler can remove the heat). So the Ryzen TDP, doesn't seem to me the same as the "Old" AMD TDP. I could be wrong. But i 've never heard of someone going to 71C on an 8350 on a good motherboard at stock speeds and with the AMD (poor) stock heatsink. Just to say, 8350 is also AMD product and a CPU that nobody described as "efficient". I run [email protected] on a cooler that is probably worse than Sarge's Noctua and i don't go over 55C not even in summer, on a 75 EUR motherboard.


Because again, the temp sensors are placed differently compared to am3+ and am4. Hell between the asus and gigabyte the sensors are different. For example, sgt on his shows 86 for frtp temps and then 76 under that under cpu temps. Mine on the other hand both temps are IDENTICAL. All mobos don't place their sensors in the same place, Intel measures directly on the cpu, AMD doesnt.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because again, the temp sensors are placed differently compared to am3+ and am4. Hell between the asus and gigabyte the sensors are different. For example, sgt on his shows 86 for frtp temps and then 76 under that under cpu temps. Mine on the other hand both temps are IDENTICAL. All mobos don't place their sensors in the same place, Intel measures directly on the cpu, AMD doesnt.


OK, thanks. I thought the CPU temp sensor, must always be in the same place, at least in the same socket, as per AMD design. Anyway, i guess i was wrong. I still can't understand how the TDP rating method hasn't changed, but let's leave it at that.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So for all us temp guys, not sure the temps were getting are actual temps lol. Doesnt seem like AMD measures temps the same way Intel does. So idk whats actually safe and not safe.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330946/amd-temperature-guide/0_20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My gaming 5 has been alright, i agree the bios looks like it was designed by a 5yr old but its alright lol.
> 
> So the temps were seeing (i posted a link that i think people missed), AMD measures CPU temps differently. My guess? They just measure CPU socket temps, probably why we don't have a per core temp like Intel does. That 78°C might only be like 60°C at the core level.
> 
> I have a 360mm and a 240mm, my water temp barely reaches 28°C when the case temp is like 22°C, right now case temp of 19°C and water temp of 21°C. You're telling me just browsing crown and downloading (stupid origin can't find the game that was already installed on my D drive haha) BF1, and it runs at 41°C? And as soon as i put the stress test on it shoots up to 55°C with the water temp still at 21°C lol. Yea its measured totally differently. My vcore stock is only 1.2 so its a bit different yea.


The link you posted is old info, here is Ryzen info







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> For the Intel Core series, the x264 has been the goto stability test bench, with p95 being too extreme.
> 
> What is the best for AMD's new Ryzen chip? Can anyone test their overclocks? with x264 and see if it crashes later on prime95 and normal use?
> 
> Maybe x264 wont push temps as high as p95 while still maintaining a stable overclock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I've been hearing that P95 doesn't stress Ryzen's cores properly.
> 
> I would definitely suggest hitting a Ryzen with an x264 or x265 encode as those are compute-heavy tasks that have real-world implications.
> 
> I was regularly able to crash my G3258 using Handbrake's x264 encode even though it was gaming-stable at 4.4 GHz.


Yes, Prime95 is not working properly on Ryzen, link .


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I´ve seen some reviews were they mention the stock voltage of 1800x at 1.35v. Makes sense since my 1700 is 1.2v at stock.


I think at stock they report the maximum voltage then have offsets built in, usually around -120 to -140mV.

These offsets are disabled when you raise the multipler tho as it enters OC mode so the voltage you set is the voltage you get.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> OK, thanks. I thought the CPU temp sensor, must always be in the same place, at least in the same socket, as per AMD design. Anyway, i guess i was wrong. I still can't understand how the TDP rating method hasn't changed, but let's leave it at that.


Yea its in the socket for both mobos but Asus might have another sensor close by idk exactly where they are. Plus theres variances in sensors as well.

It does seem like gaming temps are WAY more realistic but then again no game really uses 8 cores. Like i said i tried bf1 (unfortunately i didnt have my core usage on screen, 8dif rtss lines in bf1 could be annoying haha). That stayed at a super low 53.5°C after 30mins, and thats with the gpu and all its 215w being dumped in the loop as well. My 4690k 4c/4t would peak at 49°C same game same settings same map 32v32, an 8c/16t only runs a few degrees warmer. Thats pretty damn impressive (then again its probably only maxing out 4 cores lol)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The link you posted is old info, here is Ryzen info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah ok very nice so max is 95°C, sgt is already hitting 86°C so that's def not a good sign for OCers. Not sure if hes on water or air though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Got off of work picked up 3 more 1700, please golden 1.35 / 4.0


Please get some photos of the IHS for batch, etc info and share







.

I'm currently going through reviews where I can see such info/OC to add to by DB to share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I´ve seen some reviews were they mention the stock voltage of 1800x at 1.35v. Makes sense since my 1700 is 1.2v at stock.


Nice







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I think at stock they report the maximum voltage then have offsets built in, usually around -120 to -140mV.
> 
> These offsets are disabled when you raise the multipler tho as it enters OC mode so the voltage you set is the voltage you get.


Yes.
Quote:


> In "OC-Mode" there is no need to undervolt any other PState but the P0. This is because P0 PState is the only one which is used in "OC-Mode". Basically Ryzen is overclocked the same way all of the previous chips were, just remember not to increase the voltage immediately.
> 
> E.G.
> "Normal-Mode" - P0 PState VID = 1.36250V, SMU voltage offset = ~ -120mV, effective voltage = 1.24250V.
> "OC-Mode" - P0 PState VID = 1.36250V, SMU voltage offset = ±0mV, effective voltage = 1.36250V


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> RB 1HR 39x @ 1.33v max temp 78c with ambient 19c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, current GT7 bios does not have any ratio settings so Ryzen tool is only option.


+rep for share







.

What cooling? did you get IHS info? cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm really tempted to grab one tbh, my 1700x is a bit on the low side of things and I did by a waterblock for a reason.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1.387v for 3.9 and 1.5(ish)v for 4.0
> 
> I want at least 4.0 daily stable at an acceptable voltage


I was just watching a video on TechCity, 1700X + Asrock Fatally X370 Gaming K4 , 3.85GHz @ 1.356V. So seems you have slightly average chip perhaps, need more data of course







.


----------



## bluej511

I'm wondering if CLU would help in temps instead of using TIM. I do have some laying around, i wonder if it would even help.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> i will probably try my luck with ASUS this time, although every time i see an ASUS BIOS, i see things i don't understand and they usually have less features for the same price. When you are an early adopter in an untested platform, you pay yet another price, aside the cost in money. As you just found out.


The CH6 UEFI is seeming very comparable to my M7R. The M7R did seem like OMG so many options to play with, after a few sessions tweaking you will start feeling at home







.

I know many a time when I've been viewing the Intel DC club and I've seen some one say x setting is not there or x setting works this way, I have not felt that about my M7R







.

From what The Stilt has highlighted in the Anandtech thread if not OC'ing an Asus B350 Prime is more than adequate. A Prime X370 Pro is ample for what OC headroom Ryzen has. CH6 is overkill IMO, but if you want the features and willing to pay then it seems pretty much the best board. Caveat being seems there are teething issues with it.

The ROG board will have the most options in UEFI, as it is aimed at overclocking. The Prime X370 Pro will have only some options omitted from what I can tell and for most will be best "bang for $" from their current range if OC'ing.

The Stilt has been using the CH6 (besides the other pro overclockers using it), they seem to have no/few gripes from what I've read. I reckon CH6 is most definitely a board currently where you need the knowledge/experience to setup it.


----------



## Outcasst

Do we all assume that after some BIOS updates we'll be able to get 3600 RAM running?


----------



## weltall

We will be able to at least get 3466MHz, always considering how G.Skill has released the Ryzen specific rams at that frequency.


----------



## Outcasst

Really annoying how the two biggest UK retailers only stock Corsair memory. 3600Mhz Corsair CL18 for £200 or some Trident Z 3600Mhz CL16 for £165 from another retailer. I also believe Corsair use Hynix and the Tridents use Samsung, is that right?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> RB 1HR 39x @ 1.33v max temp 78c with ambient 19c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, current GT7 bios does not have any ratio settings so Ryzen tool is only option.


What.. Biostar boards do not support overclocking through the bios? What about RAM settings? xmp alternative?


----------



## gupsterg

@Outcasst

3200MHz is probably the most you'll get. 8 pack has stated a few times on OCuk that if you nail that it's like having +200MHz CPU clock performance gain. 3000MHz is the sweeter spot that most will achieve IIRC.

You are gonna need SS modules as well and 16GB MAX. Once going over 16GB <2666MHz is being stated.

Officially Ryzen is 2400MHz IIRC. Yeah we should see some improvement with bios updates but I reckon still gonna be down to each CPU IMC "strength".

The review I saw today TechCity 1700X OC Asrock X370 Fatally Gamer K4 was not working on higher profiles/having issues. Most boards are being finicky, only way seems is manual setup for RAM.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Outcasst
> 
> 3200MHz is probably the most you'll get. 8 pack has stated a few times on OCuk that if you nail that it's like having +200MHz CPU clock performance gain. 3000MHz is the sweeter spot that most will achieve IIRC.
> 
> You are gonna need SS modules as well and 16GB MAX. Once going over 16GB <2666MHz is being stated.
> 
> Officially Ryzen is 2400MHz IIRC. Yeah we should see some improvement with bios updates but I reckon still gonna be down to each CPU IMC "strength".
> 
> The review I saw today TechCity 1700X OC Asrock X370 Fatally Gamer K4 was not working on higher profiles/having issues. Most boards are being finicky, only way seems is manual setup for RAM.


http://wccftech.com/gskill-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory/

I'm thinking I'll be picking up a 3200c14 kit of these....

not exactly pretty but it'll be fast


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah seem sweet







.

The kit I got I have high hopes.

Trident Z DDR4 3200MHz C14, Single sided 2x8GB. Is on the QVL for CH6 when I checked. I was so surprised when on G.Skill site you punch in your module serial and you get some nice info







.

I just need a damn mobo







. Amazon UK have got my pre order, dropped by £10 which they'll give me back. Now their not even taking a pre order, just says unavailble







.

A lot of etailers seem to be struggling on mobo stock. Don't wanna use anyone else as Amazon are so damn good on RMA. I've seen some etailers also knock £ for usage if you decide not to go for swapout/repair and ask for refund few months down the line. Amazon don't, full £ back.


----------



## Outcasst

Waiting on a CH6 and a 1700 from scan. They keep saying it's the next day over and over and I'm wondering whether they've had any stock at all since launch... I was going to cancel and go with overclockers instead, since they actually have the chip in stock, albeit £10 more expensive.


----------



## becks

If I managed to get this out of a 10y old system:



I think everyoane should calm down..its just a matter of time till they sort out the ram.

NB. Thats not even the top OC...abble to push the proc up to 4.264 ( 533x8.0 with ram at 1066 5-5-5-18 CR 2N) *AND* its running 4x2Gb of 2 different kits and limited a lot cause of that







)


----------



## skullbringer

Hey guys, just dropping in here...

So my 1800x is stable at 4.1GHz with AIDA64 stress test running for over an hour. But when it is idling in Windows, it sometimes just freezes without crashing, even on stock clock with optimized defaults. I'm running C6H with 5704 beta bios. Any idea what this could be caused by?


----------



## RyzenChrist

So i did a comparison run in GTA 5 with 2400 vs 3200 memory. 4Ghz 1700, 970 at 1500bc, 8000 mem. 1080P.

Top is 3200, Bottom is 2400



3200 Memory :

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
21907, 181657, 69, 271, 120.595

2400 Memory :

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
22642, 186453, 60, 271, 121.435

2400 averages better because i let the benchmark run longer.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> 2400 averages better because i let the benchmark run longer.


9 extra min fps is pretty good for 3200MHz. What about using different timings at 2400MHz instead of raising it to 3200MHz. Are timings more important on Ryzen?


----------



## bluej511

So my gigabyte board is getting some white noise at the front audio port which is really annoying. I'm guessing its the board because my msi had no such issue. Kind of annoying and idk why its happening.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 9 extra min fps is pretty good for 3200MHz. What about using different timings at 2400MHz instead of raising it to 3200MHz. Are timings more important on Ryzen?


In another thread I saw somebody mention that Ryzen being effectively 2 quad cores stuck together meant that DRAM ends up being used when moving things between CCX's. This whole memory thing with Ryzen is slowly starting to make more sense.

Hopefully in the future RAM kits will be optimized for Zen as well as Intel as I feel like a lot of RAM kits out there were never specifically designed for Zen..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Hey guys, just dropping in here...
> 
> So my 1800x is stable at 4.1GHz with AIDA64 stress test running for over an hour. But when it is idling in Windows, it sometimes just freezes without crashing, even on stock clock with optimized defaults. I'm running C6H with 5704 beta bios. Any idea what this could be caused by?


This thread OP has UEFI v5803 . The OP of that thread works for Asus MB R&D.


----------



## MrPerforations

good overclock yet?


----------



## becks

@der8auer +1


----------



## toxicdrift

so with this ram issues with ryzen... i have ordered a trident rgb 16gb 3000mhz kit.. should i cancel and get the new amd ryzen specific kits that gskill is launching or the trident should be fine?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxicdrift*
> 
> so with this ram issues with ryzen... i have ordered a trident rgb 16gb 3000mhz kit.. should i cancel and get the new amd ryzen specific kits that gskill is launching or the trident should be fine?


I personally think you'll be fine.

I suspect the "Ryzen ready" kits will just have a slightly modified XMP, which you could do yourself with any kit.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Hey guys, just dropping in here...
> 
> So my 1800x is stable at 4.1GHz with AIDA64 stress test running for over an hour. But when it is idling in Windows, it sometimes just freezes without crashing, even on stock clock with optimized defaults. I'm running C6H with *5704 beta bios*. Any idea what this could be caused by?


First thing you can try is updating to the latest 5803 Bios.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This thread OP has UEFI v5803 . The OP of that thread works for Asus MB R&D.


holy ****, I have been longing for a new bios for days, thx so much!


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> What.. Biostar boards do not support overclocking through the bios? What about RAM settings? xmp alternative?


This is the OC section of the bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






The ram timing section


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Hey guys, just dropping in here...
> 
> So my 1800x is stable at 4.1GHz with AIDA64 stress test running for over an hour. But when it is idling in Windows, it sometimes just freezes without crashing, even on stock clock with optimized defaults. I'm running C6H with 5704 beta bios. Any idea what this could be caused by?


Ensure that Windows is set to high performance mode under power options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What cooling? did you get IHS info? cheers.
> 
> I was just watching a video on TechCity, 1700X + Asrock Fatally X370 Gaming K4 , 3.85GHz @ 1.356V. So seems you have slightly average chip perhaps, need more data of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


CM ML240 aio


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SpecChum

Quick question before I start fretting about 1700 vs 1800x again...

Is MX-4 still the goto paste?


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question before I start fretting about 1700 vs 1800x again...
> 
> Is MX-4 still the goto paste?


Not really. Get Gelid extreme or something.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question before I start fretting about 1700 vs 1800x again...
> 
> Is MX-4 still the goto paste?


Not the best but the easiest and most used. I have used it and still use it bit my latest application was with Gelid GC extreme which is the coolest paste inhave ever used but trickier to apply


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question before I start fretting about 1700 vs 1800x again...
> 
> Is MX-4 still the goto paste?


Get the 1700


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> This is the OC section of the bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram timing section
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ensure that Windows is set to high performance mode under power options.
> CM ML240 aio
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for sharing the bios screens. Does the mem go higher than 2133?


----------



## ibeat117

Intel is going nuts now


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RyzenChrist

•Username - RyzenChrist
•CPU / Type - R7 1700
•CPU Clock - 4054.91 Mhz
•Cooling - Thermaltake 360 AIO
•Motherboard - Asus Crosshair VI Hero
•Core Voltage - 1.395V
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quick question before I start fretting about 1700 vs 1800x again...
> 
> Is MX-4 still the goto paste?


Gelid GC-Extreme or Grizzly Kryonaut are what I'd recommend.


----------



## gupsterg

@josephimports

+rep, thank you very much for info







and damn that's such a nice photo







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> •Username - RyzenChrist
> •CPU / Type - R7 1700
> •CPU Clock - 4054.91 Mhz
> •Cooling - Thermaltake 360 AIO
> •Motherboard - Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> •Core Voltage - 1.395V
> •CPU-Z Link - http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


I'd be happy with that









I don't really want to go above 1.4v. I know the H110i is half decent but I'm thinking long term effects...


----------



## mohiuddin

Useful Ryzen OC video


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> •Username - RyzenChrist
> •CPU / Type - R7 1700
> •CPU Clock - 4054.91 Mhz
> •Cooling - Thermaltake 360 AIO
> •Motherboard - Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> •Core Voltage - 1.395V
> •CPU-Z Link - http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


I'd prefer this one tho haha

http://valid.x86.fr/grded2


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the bios screens. Does the mem go higher than 2133?


Memory tweaking up next.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> •Username - RyzenChrist
> •CPU / Type - R7 1700
> •CPU Clock - 4054.91 Mhz
> •Cooling - Thermaltake 360 AIO
> •Motherboard - Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> •Core Voltage - 1.395V
> •CPU-Z Link - http://valid.x86.fr/qmfrkd


Nice. What do the load temps looks like? Testing method?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @der8auer +1


LAME!!!!!! Made NO difference.

I wonder if using CLU instead of TIM on the IHS would even make a difference at this rate haha. My temps are alright so i don't mind, compared to what people are hitting.


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys, can anyone here give me an idea about how inter-CCX fabrics work? does that run 1/2 the speed of system RAM running? if that, can someone here with ryzen be kind enough to run benches ( specially Timespy physics test) with low ram speed( like 2400 or 2660) with BCLK being 100 . then Increase the BCLK @125 keeping Ram multiplier same with as tight timing as you can get stable? please. Please.


----------



## gupsterg

@RyzenChrist

Nice OC







, I appreciate your quick response to PM on IHS data







.

@ all Ryzen members

Please get IHS data.

Anyone already on Ryzen googlesheet please view and PM missing info for yourselves and I will update.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DqctoWXeutgIqkxScE53g6CXDVy6Xp8oyHDucYrVnC0

Ideally data we are after is not max clocks bench stable.

Ideally data we want is usable clocks that owners sees as valid for 24/7 use IMO.

Open to suggestions on data and members thoughts







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @RyzenChrist
> 
> Nice OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I appreciate your quick response to PM on IHS data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @ all Ryzen members
> 
> Please get IHS data.
> 
> Anyone already on Ryzen googlesheet please view and PM missing info for yourselves and I will update.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DqctoWXeutgIqkxScE53g6CXDVy6Xp8oyHDucYrVnC0


missing data from mine:

Cooling: EK Predator 360

Firmware: 5803

Memory: CMU16GX4M2C3200C16

Amount: 2x8GB

Clock: 2666Mhz

TImings: 16-16-16-39-1T

Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/u29dx5

Pretty sure that's everything









Will let you know if anything changes


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very true, well I hope there is a follow up article when the R5 and R3 chips drop retesting the 8 cores, i don't foresee them outperforming the Hex and Quads but I don't expect them to perform lower either (clock speeds dependant)
> I mentioned that somewhere else and I got called a liar, then I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> a 4.8Ghz 7700k should be able to handle BF1 butter smooth right?......ummm no, not for me anyway.


Yea, something is up.

Standby... I just made a video of BF1 on my stock 4790k, and I'm uploading it to youtube. It will have usage stats on screen for reference.


----------



## navjack27

hey guys, i'm working on something with this chip and i'll give ya a spoiler for now.
i'm sure you'll find it useful


EDIT: its a spoiler in the way that i won't give you my editorial content that helps support and explain said chart. but i know its still useful.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> missing data from mine:
> 
> Cooling: EK Predator 360
> 
> Firmware: 5803
> 
> Memory: CMU16GX4M2C3200C16
> 
> Amount: 2x8GB
> 
> Clock: 2666Mhz
> 
> TImings: 16-16-16-39-1T
> 
> Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/u29dx5
> 
> Pretty sure that's everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you know if anything changes


And your temps were what sgt? Kinda curious what a 360 predator gets.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And your temps were what sgt? Kinda curious what a 360 predator gets.


Me to, I have an overkill set-up myself at the moment so I'll be interested to see how temps are under larger rads. I'm thinking it might be an issue with removing the heat from the CPU fast enough and not the size of the cooling at this point, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yea, something is up.
> 
> Standby... I just made a video of BF1 on my stock 4790k, and I'm uploading it to youtube. It will have usage stats on screen for reference.


He already he does bot like closing stuff and could have had things running in the background.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And your temps were what sgt? Kinda curious what a 360 predator gets.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And your temps were what sgt? Kinda curious what a 360 predator gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Me to, I have an overkill set-up myself at the moment so I'll be interested to see how temps are under larger rads. I'm thinking it might be an issue with removing the heat from the CPU fast enough and not the size of the cooling at this point, but I hope I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

Ran it for around 10mins, temps peaked after 4 minutes.



This is at stock obviously, dropped it back down to run a couple of other tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yea, something is up.
> 
> Standby... I just made a video of BF1 on my stock 4790k, and I'm uploading it to youtube. It will have usage stats on screen for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> He already he does bot like closing stuff and could have had things running in the background.
Click to expand...

Yes, I stated before that I do not like closing everything down when I want to play a game, I get that not everyone is going to reach that usage level but I did.

Not sure how many times I need to say it.......


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko

Cheers







.

Added 2 more columns :-

MAX Load temp °C
App loading CPU

Updated my signature to have Ryzen DB , anyone undervolting as well please share. This is not an OC leaderboard but purely data on what batch of CPU does what, etc, etc.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Added 2 more columns :-
> 
> MAX Load temp °C
> App loading CPU
> 
> Updated my signature to have Ryzen DB , anyone undervolting as well please share. This is not an OC leaderboard but purely data on what batch of CPU does what, etc, etc.


3.9Ghz


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3.9Ghz


Not as bad as I expected @3.9ghz, I think I'll be fine with my current loop then.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> LAME!!!!!! Made NO difference.
> 
> I wonder if using CLU instead of TIM on the IHS would even make a difference at this rate haha. My temps are alright so i don't mind, compared to what people are hitting.


Not really unexpected, hard to do better than solder from a heat transfer perspective. I doubt CLU on top will help much, it doesn't make much difference on delidded Intel chips.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3.9Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as bad as I expected @3.9ghz, I think I'll be fine with my current loop then.
Click to expand...

Happy to see this:
Quote:


> UPDATE 3/3/2017: We have it on good word (not direct from AMD, but someone closely associated) that the core/die max temperature is 95°C


http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/

@gupsterg

Forgot to mention that I was using AIDA stress test, CPU, FPU, Cache and Memory









.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Happy to see this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/


Well that's just fantastic if true, there have been so many sites saying it's around 80*c. I think my dual 480mm monsta set-up should be enough for most things, but I seriously hate being closer to the max temp than necessary.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3.9Ghz


78.8 is pretty nice. Considering the max is 95°C you still got some room.

I peaked at 66°C on stock speeds i think, and while gaming its like 54°C or so


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko

Cheers







, updated.

@bluej511

Did you get IHS info mate?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Happy to see this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Forgot to mention that I was using AIDA stress test, CPU, FPU, Cache and Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i still don't get how their getting 71°C on air and im getting 66°C on water with 2 rads. Makes no sense lol. My 4690k didn't drop much either but after deliding and running it bare (kinda like a soldered AMD chip haha) it dropped dramatically from air to water. It is what it is. My gpu dropped 35°C so i'm alright still on water.

Kinda makes me wanna try out my NH-U14S to see what it will do.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , updated.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Did you get IHS info mate?


I do not brother. Not a worry though ill prob be taking my water off to see the paste spread. My hydronaut was way too solid and wouldnt even come out of the tube. I may try to warm it up and repaste it with that.


----------



## gupsterg

NP







, look forward to info mate when you it







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Happy to see this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Forgot to mention that I was using AIDA stress test, CPU, FPU, Cache and Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> i still don't get how their getting 71°C on air and im getting 66°C on water with 2 rads. Makes no sense lol. My 4690k didn't drop much either but after deliding and running it bare (kinda like a soldered AMD chip haha) it dropped dramatically from air to water. It is what it is. My gpu dropped 35°C so i'm alright still on water.
> 
> Kinda makes me wanna try out my NH-U14S to see what it will do.
Click to expand...

you should, this is what I was getting on the NH-U9S at stock











Also think you need to update your sig rig as well


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> you should, this is what I was getting on the NH-U9S at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also think you need to update your sig rig as well


You are correct. i need to do that on game-debate.com as well. i write reviews there.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ran it for around 10mins, temps peaked after 4 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at stock obviously, dropped it back down to run a couple of other tests.
> Yes, I stated before that I do not like closing everything down when I want to play a game, I get that not everyone is going to reach that usage level but I did.
> 
> Not sure how many times I need to say it.......


Well... since I was going to post it anyway...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, I stated before that I do not like closing everything down when I want to play a game, I get that not everyone is going to reach that usage level but I did.
> 
> Not sure how many times I need to say it.......
> 
> 
> 
> Well... since I was going to post it anyway...
Click to expand...

Video does not exist?

Someone already posted with a 5.1Ghz 7700k and 1080 SLI that they were only hitting 80% at the very most.

my experience is not representative of the vast majority of gamers and I never pretended otherwise, fact is it happened to me and not just once.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You are correct. i need to do that on game-debate.com as well. i write reviews there.


What is your nic there? Mine is the same as here.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

With my 7700K 4900 and 1080 2100mhz at ultra 1440P I got 100% CPU usage alot. The CPU got hammered.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> With my 7700K 4900 and 1080 2100mhz at ultra 1440P I got 100% CPU usage alot. The CPU got hammered.


ok good, I'm not crazy then.....


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> LAME!!!!!! Made NO difference.


Shouldn't that be a good thing?


----------



## der8auer

I'm actually happy that the difference was so small







Means we don't have to do it (also not on LN2)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What is your nic there? Mine is the same as here.


Same as here. I chat it up with the owner once in a while. He hooked me up with a dlc key for writing a review. Euro Truck Simulator 2 Vive la France DLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Shouldn't that be a good thing?


Would be even better if we could drop temps even more haha.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Just did some testing in BF1 Multi. Max temp is 51C with that 360 AIO


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der8auer*
> 
> I'm actually happy that the difference was so small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means we don't have to do it (also not on LN2)


Same here, delidding a soldered chip isn't exactly the most user friendly experiance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Just did some testing in BF1 Multi. Max temp is 51C with that 360 AIO


I'm starting to develop an irrational hatred for the 1700.....

Awesome temps though!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Just did some testing in BF1 Multi. Max temp is 51C with that 360 AIO


Yea that's nice. I have an r9 390 dumping an extra 215w into mine lol, if not with 2 rads id be pretty damn well off.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same here, delidding a soldered chip isn't exactly the most user friendly experiance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to develop an irrational hatred for the 1700.....
> 
> Awesome temps though!


Everyone told me to get the 1700X but i had a feeling the 1700 was going to be epic. 51C at 4.0 Ghz with 1.465v


----------



## budgetgamer120

We just need to accept Ryzen tops out at 3.9 to 4.2ghz.

Time top try and tweak other stuff, like ram timings etc.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> We just need to accept Ryzen tops out at 3.9 to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Time top try and tweak other stuff, like ram timings etc.


Yup.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same here, delidding a soldered chip isn't exactly the most user friendly experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to develop an irrational hatred for the 1700.....
> Awesome temps though!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone told me to get the 1700X but i had a feeling the 1700 was going to be epic
Click to expand...

Well it's turning out that way for sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> We just need to accept Ryzen tops out at 3.9 to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Time top try and tweak other stuff, like ram timings etc.


Will be but I'm not settling for 3.9, might try and pick up another chip later on


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Yup.


I wonder how Ryzen would handle converter a video in Windows Movie Maker and gaming at the same time.

Converting a movie with WMM at 1080p loads my 12 thread cpu to 60%.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> We just need to accept Ryzen tops out at 3.9 to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Time top try and tweak other stuff, like ram timings etc.


Always possible for that to get higher later on down the road. Still waiting on SiliconLottery's results before I decide if I wanna jump in now or wait till the steppings mature.

Even though I revived my 5820k system, a Ryzen rig would do wonders for the encoding work I do vs my 5820k reguardless of oc, so to me, its just icing on the cake







.


----------



## Mr Splash

Anyone tried lapping the chip to see if it helps the heat? Just curious.


----------



## nosequeponer

it´s nearly impossible to find a mobo... all of them are on preorder or out of stock....

hope this changes soon....

what will be the best one to buy??

MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon ??

CH6??


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> it´s nearly impossible to find a mobo... all of them are on preorder or out of stock....
> 
> hope this changes soon....


Yeah I am not sure why AMD said their would be 80 different boards at launch. I wonder if they meant 80 total world wide


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure why AMD said their would be 80 different boards at launch. I wonder if they meant 80 total world wide


¨

Could be a choice by the stores, availability of specific boards vary greatly between select stores here in Norway at least. So while the supplier may have them in production it seems the stores have mostly focused on getting x370 boards in stock, with some b350 boards available here and there. It could also be that the board manufacturers simply didn't produce large enough numbers before launch of specific boards.

My guess is that they focused on making as many as possible of the more popular enthusiast boards given that only the octo cores would be available at launch.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hello everyone,

Long time since I've been around here. Just built a new PC to replace the old FX 8350 powered one (which I still have, I just gave it to my better half).

Got the R7 1700 and ASUS PRIME X370-PRO. Got some issues with the RAM, doesn't really want to boot at the rated timings and speed (2666 13-15-15-39) so I have it running at 2400 13-13-13-33). Didn't have time to play around with it too much and I'm still reading about the UEFI options on this card, all new to me.

So far I've left it running at 3.5 GHz @1.177v - CPUz validation.



I'm using the stock cooler for now so I don't expect to push it too hard until that's replaced.

Cheers and have fun!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Splash*
> 
> Anyone tried lapping the chip to see if it helps the heat? Just curious.


I am curious about that as well with that huge dimple in the middle of the chip least seems like when people take a picture of the etching


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> We just need to accept Ryzen tops out at 3.9 to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Time top try and tweak other stuff, like ram timings etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be but I'm not settling for 3.9, might try and pick up another chip later on
Click to expand...

you n me both lol, not that I'm ready to go hardcore into the silicone lottery, I just want to see some bios updates etc that help out overclocking stability and performance


----------



## IRobot23

Could someone do gaming benchmarks 4GHz with 4 core / 4 threads with really fast memory if possible?
I would love to 3200Mhz+ for the memory.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Splash*
> 
> Anyone tried lapping the chip to see if it helps the heat? Just curious.


When... if... my order ever ships / arrives I plan to look into this.


----------



## Mikesamuel112




----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Could someone do gaming benchmarks 4GHz with 4 core / 4 threads with really fast memory if possible?
> I would love to 3200Mhz+ for the memory.


+1


----------



## Mikesamuel112




----------



## Elmy

4.1 so far ... 1.45 volts ( i know above AMD recommend voltage DO NOT TRY AT HOME )
Memory at 2933 Cas 16 @ 1.35 volts

I am currently livestream benchmarking on twitch as we speak

If you have any questions come on over.

Twitch.tv/Elmnator

Click the image and hit Original and then magnifying glass to see better.


----------



## JackCY

Watching, post it already!


----------



## Mikesamuel112

watching it now!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> 4.1 so far ... 1.45 volts ( i know above AMD recommend voltage DO NOT TRY AT HOME )
> Memory at 2933 Cas 16 @ 1.35 volts
> 
> I am currently livestream benchmarking on twitch as we speak
> 
> If you have any questions come on over.
> 
> Twitch.tv/Elmnator
> 
> Click the image and hit Original and then magnifying glass to see better.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




You're 100 Physics points lower with a higher core clock and higher mem clock?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ok, so what offset vcore should i need for 3.9 ghz all cores?

Is stock vcore 1.225?

Is offset to 1.35 ok 24/7?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So much for BitandChips, but not really a surprise.


Very interesting, and explains the impossibly good memory scaling performance seen.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScL6axi53bgX6TagswEL47S36mIvgkTdC7kDWeRN4yvuimR5g/viewform


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Max Vcore and temp under a watercooledsetup? 1.4V, 70'C? Is that 24/7 safe?


----------



## jigzaw

Hi. Just like to know if all settings at default base clock multiplier and max turbo core speed is increased by 1 to 2 settings above, will increase the IPC. My point is I don't need the extra grunt as multi threads works fine with KeyShot but need the grunt of the IPC when doing cad. My workload is 3DCAD modeling/drawing 80% and rendering at 20% for my 80/20 rule. I was able to this with my FX8370 and deciding to go Ryzen with 1700 or 1700x. Feedback will be kindly appreciated

I plan to shift my Antec TPC 550W Gold and Sapphire RX470 OC (Titanium) on to an a Asrock B350 Pro4 board with perhaps 32 GB DDR4 3000 Ripjaws V Classic. I don't do gaming as it triggers my vertigo but wanted a refresh so I can increase my productivity on 3D cad work. Think one of benefits clearly on this new system is I/O improvements, as saving and updating takes hit on my current FX8370 system.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same here, delidding a soldered chip isn't exactly the most user friendly experiance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to develop an irrational hatred for the 1700.....
> 
> Awesome temps though!


And that is why i never pre order stuff lol. Unless some magic happens with bios updates down the road, you could actually say with a straight face the 1700x and 1800x are WORSE chips than the 1700.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And that is why i never pre order stuff lol. Unless some magic happens with bios updates down the road, you could actually say with a straight face the 1700x and 1800x are WORSE chips than the 1700.


Agreed on preordering. You volunteer for guinea pig and as it turns out, even those who are happy with what they got, they have effectively become beta testers. They 1700X-1800X aren't exactly worse chips, they are worse for an overclocker and from price-performance point of view. However, for many people who don't know how to overclock or don't want to, they are better chips.

The problem is that, as things are, Zen1 isn't a chip for overclockers. It's a chip for the average Joe, to press the button and get it working. For overclocking, one will have to probably wait for Zen2, since AMD must find a way to smoothen the voltage curve with the 2 critical points, showed by Stilt. If one thinks about it, while the architecture is the opposite of Bulldozer, there is the same problem. The voltage curve is very steep and since Zen isn't made for high clocks, the steep curve simply makes it hit an early wall. While Bulldozer, could still clock, but at tremendous power draw, to overcome the steep curve. Just as the voltage curve was smoothened in Piledriver, the same will happen in Zen2.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Agreed on preordering. You volunteer for guinea pig and as it turns out, even those who are happy with what they got, they have effectively become beta testers. They 1700X-1800X aren't exactly worse chips, they are worse for an overclocker and from price-performance point of view. However, for many people who don't know how to overclock or don't want to, they are better chips.
> 
> The problem is that, as things are, Zen1 isn't a chip for overclockers. It's a chip for the average Joe, to press the button and get it working. For overclocking, one will have to probably wait for Zen2, since AMD must find a way to smoothen the voltage curve with the 2 critical points, showed by Stilt. If one thinks about it, while the architecture is the opposite of Bulldozer, there is the same problem. The voltage curve is very steep and since Zen isn't made for high clocks, the steep curve simply makes it hit an early wall. While Bulldozer, could still clock, but at tremendous power draw, to overcome the steep curve. Just as the voltage curve was smoothened in Piledriver, the same will happen in Zen2.


Its still surprising to me how much lower temps the 1700 gets. Almost everyone (cause everyone is a genius of course) said before release that the 1700 would get hotter than the 1700x/1800x and it would draw more power, because of the TDP and whatever conclusion that made them draw in their minds lol.

All i gotta say is, thanks AMD for the gift









I will say tho to refute your out of the box better chips, ryzen master kind removes a lot of the worry for people on the fence about overclocking since its an official tool and done in the operating system.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And that is why i never pre order stuff lol. Unless some magic happens with bios updates down the road, you could actually say with a straight face the 1700x and 1800x are WORSE chips than the 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its still surprising to me how much lower temps the 1700 gets. Almost everyone (cause everyone is a genius of course) said before release that the 1700 would get hotter than the 1700x/1800x and it would draw more power, because of the TDP and whatever conclusion that made them draw in their minds lol.
> 
> All i gotta say is, thanks AMD for the gift


AMD did that on purpose. The 1700x and 1800x are higher leakage, volt + temp, because higher leakage parts have higher overclocking potential under water or other exotic cooling like LN2. In other words, while 1700 draw less power, they also have lower overclocking potential if/when you are capable of pushing it far enough. 1700x and 1800x are capable of drawing more power and can overclock farther if you are capable of cooling it.

1700x and 1800x are true enthusiast parts. 1700 is for the rest that know how to overclock, but do not possess the extra cooling.


----------



## Blameless

In general lower clocks = lower power = lower temps.

Low power processes designed and binned for low leakage also tend to limit clock potential. They will be more efficient at low clocks, but once outside their sweet spot, things get bad fast.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And that is why i never pre order stuff lol. Unless some magic happens with bios updates down the road, you could actually say with a straight face the 1700x and 1800x are WORSE chips than the 1700.


You realize your average joe does not overclock and with buy the fastest CPu out of the box right?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> AMD did that on purpose. The 1700x and 1800x are higher leakage, volt + temp, because higher leakage parts have higher overclocking potential under water or other exotic cooling like LN2. In other words, while 1700 draw less power, they also have lower overclocking potential if/when you are capable of pushing it far enough. 1700x and 1800x are capable of drawing more power and can overclock further if you are capable of cooling it.


But in real world situations they are hitting more or less the same clocks, with the 1700 staying much much cooler. People with 360 rads are hitting 3.9-4.0 ghz on x chips, you can do the exact same thing on the 1700 with the stock cooler lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> You realize your average joe does not overclock and with buy the fastest CPu out of the box right?


Read above, ryzen master will tempt many into trying their hand at overclocking, further adding to the 1700's value.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its still surprising to me how much lower temps the 1700 gets. Almost everyone (cause everyone is a genius of course) said before release that the 1700 would get hotter than the 1700x/1800x and it would draw more power, because of the TDP and whatever conclusion that made them draw in their minds lol.
> 
> All i gotta say is, thanks AMD for the gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say tho to refute your out of the box better chips, ryzen master kind removes a lot of the worry for people on the fence about overclocking since its an official tool and done in the operating system.


The 1700 is the Ryzen equivalent of the "e" series in FX. These chips would overclock at low voltage up to 4.3-4.4, but later, they were more likely to find a wall early. The high leakage chips (equivalent of the 1700X-1800X), were the opposite, as they were the most likely to go to 5Ghz. But the funny story with Ryzen is that the architecture simply can't overclock, so the low leakage chip, becomes suddenly best buy...

I agree about Ryzen master, but i assure you that the average Joe here won't ever know its existence, never mind try to use it. Maybe the american average Joes are more informed, as to go find it and use it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> But in real world situations they are hitting more or less the same clocks, with the 1700 staying much much cooler. People with 360 rads are hitting 3.9-4.0 ghz on x chips, you can do the exact same thing on the 1700 with the stock cooler lol.


Yes its because they haven't pushed it far enough yet. They're actually using the same volts as air coolers. Check out the systems (LN2) that are breaking records with 5ghz+ Ryzen processors.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Read above, ryzen master will tempt many into trying their hand at overclocking, further adding to the 1700's value.


Never happened and never will. The average Joe does not overclock.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yes its because they haven't pushed it far enough yet. They're actually using the same volts as air coolers. Check out the systems (LN2) that are breaking records with 5ghz+ Ryzen processors.


Ok fine ln2 you win lol. Me ill be buying the 1700 and suggesting it universally.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Gotta agree. On these chips, the 1700 is the clear winner. Even under custom water, they all overclock the same..

You guys with a Gigabyte board, how is the UEFI? Wondering about cancelling my CH6 after all these issues..


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Gotta agree. On these chips, the 1700 is the clear winner. Even under custom water, they all overclock the same..
> 
> You guys with a Gigabyte board, how is the UEFI? Wondering about cancelling my CH6 after all these issues..


Yes. I always buy the lower clocked cpu and oc to the higher one.

1055T, 955, 8320.


----------



## Blameless

OCing is largely irrelevant from a business perspective.

AMD made the right choice in emphasizing die-size and performance per watt over clock scaling and raw peformance. This will pay off in every major segment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Never happened and never will. The average Joe does not overclock.


I wasn't an overclocker until I was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Gotta agree. On these chips, the 1700 is the clear winner. Even under custom water, they all overclock the same..


1700 is the only one I'm looking at.

My main concern now is finding a sample that can handle 32-64GiB of high speed memory as the uncore is, unfortunately, tied to memory clock.


----------



## IRobot23

Anyone has Ryzen setup at home?


----------



## Scotty99

I guess its kind of good i have to wait for my taxes, microcenter only has 2 x370 boards both over 200 bucks. Hopefully when the money shows up they will have the asrock with the ac wireless card


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Never happened and never will. The average Joe does not overclock.


My brother, doesn't even know if his computer runs AMD or Intel. The best friend of mine, who is actually capable of formatting and installing Windows, when i told him that his CPU is unlocked and overclockable, replied to me "nooo, i don't want strange things happening! I am not technofreak like you, leave it be!". Another friend bought Intel because "i wasn't sure that AMD CPU would be reliable over time. Intel is famous and makes durable CPUs. I don't want it to break down". That's the lot you expect to go find Ryzen Master here and to actually use it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> My brother, doesn't even know if his computer runs AMD or Intel. The best friend of mine, who is actually capable of formatting and installing Windows, when i told him that his CPU is unlocked and overclockable, replied to me "nooo, i don't want strange things happening! I am not technofreak like you, leave it be!". Another friend bought Intel because "i wasn't sure that AMD CPU would be reliable over time. Intel is famous and makes durable CPUs. I don't want it to break down". That's the lot you expect to go find Ryzen Master here and to actually use it.


I am the only one in my circle that overclocks. Though I insist everyone should.


----------



## Artikbot

And that's why XFR is a thing. Enable it and it'll do its own business without the user even having to worry about it.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Another friend bought Intel because "i wasn't sure that AMD CPU would be reliable over time. Intel is famous and makes durable CPUs. I don't want it to break down"


That friend needs a smack across the face with a rolling pin!


----------



## magnusavr

Anyone tested the am4 compatible msi core frozr l cooler? Im going to try it with my Asus x370 pro when it arrives monday/tuesday. Using a 1700x. I am asking because of the talk about am4 comability that might be wrong due to lenght or something like that.

Also according to this video the temperature issue people is seeing might be bios related. Asus 0502 shows low temps on x chips while 0504 shows high temps.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i was talking more about people who buy prebuilt systems, AMD ryzen master is probably pre installed on those, or would come overclocked from the vendor. In that scenario (which is far more likely than the average person than building their own) 1700 wins again.

There are really few situations where x chips make sense if you think about it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> That friend needs a smack across the face with a rolling pin!


That is the mind set aroudn the average Joes. AMD is never good.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I am the only one in my circle that overclocks. Though I insist everyone should.


I am the only one in my circle to touch anything inside the BIOS. Although i undervolt.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> That friend needs a smack across the face with a rolling pin!


It's a lost battle. Marketing wise, AMD here is next to unknown for wide masses. You see in Amazon, aspiring laptop customers, asking in a laptop that says that it has "AMD CPU XYZ": "Can someone tell me if it's i3 or i5"?







People don't build, they buy prebuilt PCs, where the clerks regularly point them to Intels, also because they cost more and the first sale pitch is "This is Intel, you must have heard it, the biggest CPU company".


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> This is the OC section of the bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram timing section
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ensure that Windows is set to high performance mode under power options.
> CM ML240 aio
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I managed to fix the random freezes with windows updates. My install stick is a year old so that is that.

Then I did some overclocking and managed to get the following:
1800x at 4.1GHz, 1.4V
2x 16GB Gskill Trident Z 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, 1.5V
resulting in a cinebench Mt score of 1822.

Pretty good eh? Then my C6H decided to corrupt its' bios and won't post anymore.
Tried to tweet at Asus, no response so far. Will initiate rma tomorrow.

Also I have Screenshots and photos of everything to upload, once I revive my x79 rig. writing this on my phone


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> You realize your average joe does not overclock and with buy the fastest CPu out of the box right?
> 
> 
> 
> Read above, ryzen master will tempt many into trying their hand at overclocking, further adding to the 1700's value.
Click to expand...

AI suite from ASUS has allowed you to OC the system, at least on Intel systems from within windows for years. Afterburner/GPU Tweak/Precision etc have all been available for years for GPUs too.

They have not really increased the take up of overclocking. The Software just becomes another thing that does not get installed by most users.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> AI suite from ASUS has allowed you to OC the system, at least on Intel systems from within windows for years. Afterburner/GPU Tweak/Precision etc have all been available for years for GPUs too.
> 
> They have not really increased the take up of overclocking. The Software just becomes another thing that does not get installed by most users.


I should have been more clear, was speaking of prebuilt systems.

If you are building your system, you already are probably going to be overclocking or at least have knowledge on how to do it. But a prebuilt, they come overclocked from the vendor a lot of times and the 1700 will show its value there again by being cheaper/running cooler/consuming less power.

The other situation would be dells/hp's etc. Well here i would agree, no one in this segment has ever heard the world overclocking.


----------



## navjack27

i wish i could put my kraken x61 on this chip. i'm REALLY not enjoying air cooled at all. but for giggles i'm at 1.395v and 3.9ghz. thank god for the over temp protection that.... trips very reliably xD

brb i wanna join the 4ghz+ plus club... and i'm sure i can verify and boot at that for just long enough


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So I managed to fix the random freezes with windows updates. My install stick is a year old so that is that.
> 
> Then I did some overclocking and managed to get the following:
> 1800x at 4.1GHz, 1.4V
> 2x 16GB Gskill Trident Z 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, 1.5V
> resulting in a cinebench Mt score of 1822.
> 
> Pretty good eh? Then my C6H decided to corrupt its' bios and won't post anymore.
> Tried to tweet at Asus, no response so far. Will initiate rma tomorrow.
> 
> Also I have Screenshots and photos of everything to upload, once I revive my x79 rig. writing this on my phone


I do like seeing that ram configuration working at those settings


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i wish i could put my kraken x61 on this chip. i'm REALLY not enjoying air cooled at all. but for giggles i'm at 1.395v and 3.9ghz. thank god for the over temp protection that.... trips very reliably xD
> 
> brb i wanna join the 4ghz+ plus club... and i'm sure i can verify and boot at that for just long enough


I was on the fence about getting an AIO or air cooler, i decided to air cool. AIO's look cool as heck (especially the kraken x62) but the lower noise/cost and reliability of just a fan on metal really is the best choice for me. Not to mention the VRM's and power delivery circuits will run cooler with the air being passed over the board.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> AI suite from ASUS has allowed you to OC the system, at least on Intel systems from within windows for years. Afterburner/GPU Tweak/Precision etc have all been available for years for GPUs too.
> 
> They have not really increased the take up of overclocking. The Software just becomes another thing that does not get installed by most users.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear, was speaking of prebuilt systems.
> 
> If you are building your system, you already are probably going to be overclocking or at least have knowledge on how to do it. But a prebuilt, they come overclocked from the vendor a lot of times and the 1700 will show its value there again by being cheaper/running cooler/consuming less power.
> 
> The other situation would be dells/hp's etc. Well here i would agree, no one in this segment has ever heard the world overclocking.
Click to expand...

In terms of the 1700 temps, power consumption etc and performance potential when overclocked, I agree with you. It appears to be the pick of the litter at the moment as far as I can see.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> "4c/8t is all you need". Already happened with BF1 64 players MP and Watch Dogs 2. 90-100% CPU usage already in those games.
> 
> In fact, to show albeit, an very odd example, I messed around with trainers on Halo Wars 2 to get a ridiculous amount of Scarab units (which realistically, you're only supposed to have 1-3 at a time in that game).
> 
> Also, being an Windows 10 Store/Xbox game, it's DX12, which spreads the load evenly. I got the game to run up to 50% CPU usage before I started recording 4K encoding of the game at the same time. 75-85% total CPU usage on 4 ghz 5960x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been 100% usage just game alone on 4c/8t CPUs, forget i5 trying to do so.


Need to run a test like that on Ryzen after fixes


----------



## ACallander

I'm debating on moving to a 1700x from a 4790k.

Do you think it would be worth it?

Im streaming 720/30fps and playing on 1440p 165hz with a 980ti classified.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So I managed to fix the random freezes with windows updates. My install stick is a year old so that is that.
> 
> Then I did some overclocking and managed to get the following:
> 1800x at 4.1GHz, 1.4V
> 2x 16GB Gskill Trident Z 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, 1.5V
> resulting in a cinebench Mt score of 1822.
> 
> Pretty good eh? Then my C6H decided to corrupt its' bios and won't post anymore.
> Tried to tweet at Asus, no response so far. Will initiate rma tomorrow.
> 
> Also I have Screenshots and photos of everything to upload, once I revive my x79 rig. writing this on my phone


Was your memory not stable at 1.35v? I'm assuming you have the Trident Z model that is rated to do 14-14-14-34 at 1.35v. Or did you just go to 1.5v to be on the safe side?


----------



## Flamingo

For streaming and gaming and anyone below skylake (or has i5s), the 1700 path makes sense


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Was your memory not stable at 1.35v? I'm assuming you have the Trident Z model that is rated to do 14-14-14-34 at 1.35v. Or did you just go to 1.5v to be on the safe side?


right, it is rated at 1.35V, 3200-14. But at 1.35V it only ran properly at 3000Mhz and below.

Also sometimes the settings would boot, for example 3200 at 1.4V, but then when benching, scores would be about 20% lower than normal, like the system was throttling down or something. Increasing the ram voltage would always fix this "slow mode".

Also, above 3200MHz at those timings, it really scaled badly. I got 3300 running stable without slow mode at 1.65V, but bench scores would not improve if not get worse.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So I managed to fix the random freezes with windows updates. My install stick is a year old so that is that.
> 
> Then I did some overclocking and managed to get the following:
> 1800x at 4.1GHz, 1.4V
> 2x 16GB Gskill Trident Z 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, 1.5V
> resulting in a cinebench Mt score of 1822.
> 
> Pretty good eh? Then my C6H decided to corrupt its' bios and won't post anymore.
> Tried to tweet at Asus, no response so far. Will initiate rma tomorrow.
> 
> Also I have Screenshots and photos of everything to upload, once I revive my x79 rig. writing this on my phone


Hmm. You're the third or fourth CH6 owner I've heard of whose board decided to poop out shortly after installation. Asus might've had a pretty bad quality control issue on one batch


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I was on the fence about getting an AIO or air cooler, i decided to air cool. AIO's look cool as heck (especially the kraken x62) but the lower noise/cost and reliability of just a fan on metal really is the best choice for me. Not to mention the VRM's and power delivery circuits will run cooler with the air being passed over the board.


everything stays cool when you run your computer like a crazy person

example:


----------



## wstanci3

My fingers are twitching in anxiety.


----------



## navjack27

lol i'm glad


----------



## jezzer

Decided to do something completely different than planned. Was waiting on the CH6 but its to bricky for me

Just ordered a B350 mATX board and a 1700


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Something tells, the phase design could be enough to push the 65w 1700 to 3.9

Low RdsOn P-Pak MOS -> this is good right? cooler VRMs, if they tend to get a bit hot i can put a heatsink on them myself i still have some Enzos pure forged copper sinks

Anyways, getting this board saves me 200 euro on the mobo, 100 euro on a new case and some other stuff, with that 300 euro i can basically sell my 1080 get a 1080 Ti.

So yeah, at least gonna try it :


----------



## ducegt

Anyone want to part with their custom loops in light of Zens limitation? With the extra cash you can hunt down a memory kit that works well if you are lucky. And being you'll be holding on to Ryzen for at least 3 years until it's being properly used by applications, you'll have some more dough for Zen+ which hopefully will compete with Intel's hardware that they will put how when software is ready for it.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Was your memory not stable at 1.35v? I'm assuming you have the Trident Z model that is rated to do 14-14-14-34 at 1.35v. Or did you just go to 1.5v to be on the safe side?
> 
> 
> 
> right, it is rated at 1.35V, 3200-14. But at 1.35V it only ran properly at 3000Mhz and below.
> 
> Also sometimes the settings would boot, for example 3200 at 1.4V, but then when benching, scores would be about 20% lower than normal, like the system was throttling down or something. Increasing the ram voltage would always fix this "slow mode".
> 
> Also, above 3200MHz at those timings, it really scaled badly. I got 3300 running stable without slow mode at 1.65V, but bench scores would not improve if not get worse.
Click to expand...

what have you set the VCCSOC voltage to?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Well that's just fantastic if true, there have been so many sites saying it's around 80*c. I think my dual 480mm monsta set-up should be enough for most things, but I seriously hate being closer to the max temp than necessary.


Not just saying, showing as well - See this graph from GamersNexus for example:


Quote:


> If we zoom into the chart, you'll see that the clock-rate (using an nT workload) becomes less stable and starts to fluctuate in increments of 25-75MHz once temperature approaches 73-75C. This is AMD's internal sensors working with the clock to keep thermals under control, down-clocking in rapid intervals to keep thermals below 75C. In other words, "expected behavior." This is a worst-case Prime workload with an NZXT Kraken X62 at maximum fan and pump speeds (X62 review here). We see these temperatures in endurance production workloads as well, e.g. 100% load with Blender. Anyone putting this chip under 100% load for long uptimes, like CPU rendering, should seriously consider a better cooler than the Noctua unit that is most commonly paired with the CPU.


Source: http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2822-amd-ryzen-r7-1800x-review-premiere-blender-fps-benchmarks/page-4

Either AMD is much more conservative than intel when it comes to temperature throttling or AMD is thrashing their CPUs a lot more. Flipping it around, it might also be that Intel is keeping lots of horsepower in reserve in their current generations of CPUs with the benefit of (relatively) low temps just because they don't need to go faster.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Anyone want to part with their custom loops in light of Zens limitation? With the extra cash you can hunt down a memory kit that works well if you are lucky. And being you'll be holding on to Ryzen for at least 3 years until it's being properly used by applications, you'll have some more dough for Zen+ which hopefully will compete with Intel's hardware that they will put how when software is ready for it.












No one reported this guy yet?


----------



## wstanci3

I'm kind of stuck with my kit in preparation for Zen. Bought 1.35V 3600mhz 32gb kit. Can't wait for the pain of rinse and repeat to test what frequency I can use.


----------



## navjack27

i REALLY honestly don't see the point in straight up all core overclocking on ryzen. yeah you can, sure... but in all seriousness i was able to get this gain

by just upping my ram. stock is where ryzen shines (not a pun or wordplay) and i think they kinda know that from the begining. thats why every chip is unlocked. its like, "here... sure... try to do better then we did with our automatic bidness, betcha can't and be stable"

i'm going back to my main rig once i wake up (been up... 36 hours i think at this point testing a benchmarking and hating my life) i miss my slower 5820k (cuz i game at 1080p)


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Anyone want to part with their custom loops in light of Zens limitation? With the extra cash you can hunt down a memory kit that works well if you are lucky. And being you'll be holding on to Ryzen for at least 3 years until it's being properly used by applications, you'll have some more dough for Zen+ which hopefully will compete with Intel's hardware that they will put how when software is ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one reported this guy yet?
Click to expand...

naww lol, he just hasn't seen what the upper limits of what ryzen can do. Windows 10 is murdering Ryzens performance still


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> what have you set the VCCSOC voltage to?


1.2V VCCSOC
2.0V 1.8V PLL
1.15V 1.05V PLL
1.5V DRAM
1.4V Vcore

Level 5 CPU load line cal
140% Power limit
Optimized Phase Profile


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Anyone want to part with their custom loops in light of Zens limitation? With the extra cash you can hunt down a memory kit that works well if you are lucky. And being you'll be holding on to Ryzen for at least 3 years until it's being properly used by applications, you'll have some more dough for Zen+ which hopefully will compete with Intel's hardware that they will put how when software is ready for it.


Dude dont u have some 720p games to play with your *King of 720p®* CPU?


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> naww lol, he just hasn't seen what the upper limits of what ryzen can do. Windows 10 is murdering Ryzens performance still


And what have you seen?


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Dude dont u have some 720p games to play with your *King of 720p®* CPU?


1080p 144hz Freesync with higher minimum frames. A king of 720p is still the king of 4K even though it might be only a few frames difference at present time. You will see after Vega and down the road. Also I've been overseas and now am in a plane.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> 1080p 144hz Freesync with higher minimum frames. A king of 720p is still the king of 4K even though it might be only a few frames difference at present time. You will see after Vega and down the road. Also I've been overseas and now am in a plane.


Nah, even 1080 SLI doesnt get bottlenecked by Ryzen. It will take a long time before it comes to that and you know what? by that time are new CPUs.
So while we wait for that bottleneck ever to happen? I am going to encode videos twice as fast as you and play some games during it.

Have a good flight anyways


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> what have you set the VCCSOC voltage to?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2V VCCSOC
> 2.0V 1.8V PLL
> 1.15V 1.05V PLL
> 1.5V DRAM
> 1.4V Vcore
> 
> Level 5 CPU load line cal
> 140% Power limit
> Optimized Phase Profile
Click to expand...

Thanks. Have you found that CPU+GPU performance is lacking to the same levels the reviews are talking about?

in the past, I have noticed on other CPUs in the past with a good overclock, can tend to suffer in compute performance when running a #D graphics load. The reason is that the internal PCIe controller is not getting enough power to process the traffic that is going between the CPU and GPU, as a result frame rates suffer. You can resolve that issue by supplying some additional VCCIO voltage. The books say that VCCIO is for memory overclocking and while that is true it helps, They dont mention it is because it is strengthening both the Internal memory controller and PCIe controller that runs the x16 lanes to the GPU. What it does is provide extra strength to the controller when it is being taxed at both ends and getting itself overwhelmed at stock voltages.

That scenario sounds very similar to what we have been seeing with Ryzen. I am not sure if it is the SOC voltage or the VDDIO voltage that the books say is internal memory controller voltage that supports Ryzens PCIe controller but you may actually find that VCCSOC at 1.20 with a little bit extra improves gaming performance.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> 1080p 144hz Freesync with higher minimum frames. A king of 720p is still the king of 4K even though it might be only a few frames difference at present time. You will see after Vega and down the road. Also I've been overseas and now am in a plane.


Ironically Ryzen has better and more stable min fps than your king


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nah, even 1080 SLI doesnt get bottlenecked by Ryzen. It will take a long time before it comes to that and you know what? by that time are new CPUs.
> So while we wait for that bottleneck ever to happen? I am going to encode videos twice as fast as you and play some games during it.
> 
> Have a good flight anyways


Several reviews I've read show an FPS deficit during 1080p benchmarks though..? At 1080p it does appear an 1800x is bottlenecking frame rates.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> You're 100 Physics points lower with a higher core clock and higher mem clock?


Different strokes for different folks? Could be thermal throttling even though I am on Custom Water.

Still testing. This is a whole new Animal.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nah, even 1080 SLI doesnt get bottlenecked by Ryzen. It will take a long time before it comes to that and you know what? by that time are new CPUs.
> So while we wait for that bottleneck ever to happen? I am going to encode videos twice as fast as you and play some games during it.
> 
> Have a good flight anyways


You have to be joking. My 3D mark was gimped by the ryzen. All my games were. Yes I'll agree it's a great productivity CPU, workstation even. My 30 pages of benchmarks that only focus on that show that it's clock for clock and core matched, more IPC then my 5820k... Except in games. Time spy is fine tho, so that's the hope. I'll still mess around with my ryzen machine here and there... I mean, I bought the thing just to review, not to replace anything


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Several reviews I've read show an FPS deficit during 1080p benchmarks though..? At 1080p it does appear an 1800x is bottlenecking frame rates.


Well fps where still that high no one will notice, maybe when playing on a 1080p 240hz monitor but thats a niche market.
They just went looking for a Bottleneck untill they found one despite the situation.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Well fps where still that high no one will notice, maybe when playing on a 1080p 240hz monitor but thats a niche market.
> They just went looking for a Bottleneck untill they found one despite the situation.


I think Gamersnexus put it best, why pay more for a chip that performs ever so slightly less (Comparing the 1800x against the 7700k), indicating a bottleneck that may grow with a future GPU upgrade? Even at 1440p, which is what I game at, the current AMD Ryzen chips might end up becoming a bottleneck faster than a 7700k when considering future GPU upgrades.

Of course a counter argument could be made that upgrading the CPU could be done quite easily, perhaps more so on an Intel system if we assume AMD does it's usual routine where it keeps a chipset around for a long time.

EDIT: One way I can see AMD making themselves very interesting for gamers is for their 4 core chip (rumors to be released in a few months) to be cheaper than a 7700k yet perform better. This would require a decent increase in clockspeeds though assuming identical uarch in the current Ryzen chips. Although if you buy a 4 core chip right now then you may be left wanting an 8 core chip if things like DX12 and future games gives more breathing room to 8 core chips.


----------



## navjack27

time spy benchmarks
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/843578/spy/1319782
fire strike
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8025267/fs/11410547/fs/11896781/fs/11896887/fs/11897324

tons of tests i did (not all of em) where i compared performance using OBS to record while doing some of the tests (ENC or NoENC)


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> You have to be joking. My 3D mark was gimped by the ryzen. All my games were. Yes I'll agree it's a great productivity CPU, workstation even. My 30 pages of benchmarks that only focus on that show that it's clock for clock and core matched, more IPC then my 5820k... Except in games. Time spy is fine tho, so that's the hope. I'll still mess around with my ryzen machine here and there... I mean, I bought the thing just to review, not to replace anything


Nah i am not joking, some guy from LTT made a ryzen system with 1080 SLI, no bottleneck found.
Also @ 1440p as good as much fps as a 7700k

Its 2017, look at all these pretty and demanding games. If u don't let the GPU do the work you are doing it wrong


----------



## Scotty99

Guys i am a bit concerned, when you overclock these chips do they not clock down volts/mhz at idle? Ive seen a ton of screenshots and videos and it appears that is broken if you do an all core overclock? Or are these samples i am seeing people that disabled adaptive volts/clocks in the bios?


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Several reviews I've read show an FPS deficit during 1080p benchmarks though..? At 1080p it does appear an 1800x is bottlenecking frame rates.


In most game benchmarks, 1800x never reachs >70% utilization. I would say that it is not optimized for gaming yet. Bottleneck is when it reach 100% utilization and still struggle to bring the GPU to 100%


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So I managed to fix the random freezes with windows updates. My install stick is a year old so that is that.
> 
> Then I did some overclocking and managed to get the following:
> 1800x at 4.1GHz, 1.4V
> 2x 16GB Gskill Trident Z 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, 1.5V
> resulting in a cinebench Mt score of 1822.
> 
> Pretty good eh? Then my C6H decided to corrupt its' bios and won't post anymore.
> Tried to tweet at Asus, no response so far. Will initiate rma tomorrow.
> 
> Also I have Screenshots and photos of everything to upload, once I revive my x79 rig. writing this on my phone


No need. Use USB BIOS flashback.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> My performance will grow once my bios lets me change my fan speeds, and overclock from the bios.


Adjustment for ratio and vid is possbile in Advanced/ Zen/ Custom Pstates section


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> In most game benchmarks, 1800x never reachs >70% utilization. I would say that it is not optimized for gaming yet.


That's mostly because those games don't utilize that many cores right now, and depending on the game they may never. The reason why the 7700k is still preferred for gaming purposes right now in March of 2017 is because each core in a 7700k has better performance compared to a core in any one Ryzen chip. IPC is still king for gaming, at least for now.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I think Gamersnexus put it best, why pay more for a chip that performs ever so slightly less (Comparing the 1800x against the 7700k), indicating a bottleneck that may grow with a future GPU upgrade? Even at 1440p, which is what I game at, the current AMD Ryzen chips might end up becoming a bottleneck faster than a 7700k when considering future GPU upgrades.
> 
> Of course a counter argument could be made that upgrading the CPU could be done quite easily, perhaps more so on an Intel system if we assume AMD does it's usual routine where it keeps a chipset around for a long time.


Since dGPUs where introduced I have never ever had a CPU bottleneck while at any time i could have simulated a situation where i would have but it would have been a situation i would never encounter. GPU performance tends to scale with how devs make games. Always have had high end GPUs and every year when new games came out fps stayed the same, if not then we now should have been sitting on 10000000 fps but we aren't because games also get more demanding and resolutions get higher.

Every CPU will bottleneck in some situation also the 7700k, how freaking usefull would it had have been when the 7700k came out, some reviewers would have simulated a situation to show the bottleneck of that one and go ooooooooo look bad bad bad. Gamersnexus lol. I unsubbed from their YouTube.


----------



## navjack27

u srs man? like REALLY? then who DO you trust? like, i just posted tons of info and no comment, you'd rather just talk about what other people do. its interesting.

also, guys, ur missing a big thing here... notice how like... there ISN'T any missing IPC on ryzen at all. its there, its testable... the games just aren't seeing it due to compilers and deeper things i just don't totally understand. step away from the gaming benchmarks and do synthetics


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> That's mostly because those games don't utilize that many cores right now, and depending on the game they may never. The reason why the 7700k is still preferred for gaming purposes right now in March of 2017 is because each core in a 7700k has better performance compared to a core in any one Ryzen chip. IPC is still king for gaming, at least for now.


Yeah, at least for now.

But 100% utilization of 7700k in Watch Dogs 2 is not recommended. It is not for the current state of gaming, with online matches and streaming.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Since dGPUs where introduced I have never ever had a CPU bottleneck while at any time i could have simulated a situation where i would have but it would have been a situation i would never encounter. GPU performance tends to scale with how devs make games. Always have had high end GPUs and every year when new games came out fps stayed the same, if not then we now should have been sitting on 10000000 fps but we aren't because games also get more demanding and resolutions get higher.
> 
> Every CPU will bottleneck in some situation also the 7700k, how freaking usefull would it had have been when the 7700k came out, some reviewers would have simulated a situation to show the bottleneck of that one and go ooooooooo look bad bad bad. Gamersnexus lol. I unsubbed from their YouTube.


There's plenty of evidence showing CPUs capped out utility wise, leaving the GPUs with unused resources. This is especially true at lower resolutions such as 1080p.

If you don't trust Gamersnexus what about for example Guru3D?


----------



## navjack27

watch dogs 2 loves my 5820k, eats it up for breakfast. i can get a nice playable 4k 30fps (on my 1080p 144hz monitor DSR) with almost everything ultra'd


----------



## jezzer

But seriously, Duce
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Adjustment for ratio and vid is possbile in Advanced/ Zen/ Custom Pstates section
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice i was looking for a screen of that, thanks.
What kind of ram do u have? What is it rated for?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> also, guys, ur missing a big thing here... notice how like... there ISN'T any missing IPC on ryzen at all. its there, its testable... the games just aren't seeing it due to compilers and deeper things i just don't totally understand. step away from the gaming benchmarks and do synthetics


It's true that the AM4 platform is still in it's infancy. There does appear to be some optimization that needs to be done when you see the difference between gaming performance and synthetics. AMD themselves seem to have admitted as such and claim that "over 300+ developers" optimizing their games for Ryzen.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So I managed to fix the random freezes with windows updates. My install stick is a year old so that is that.
> 
> Then I did some overclocking and managed to get the following:
> 1800x at 4.1GHz, 1.4V
> 2x 16GB Gskill Trident Z 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, 1.5V
> resulting in a cinebench Mt score of 1822.
> 
> Pretty good eh? Then my C6H decided to corrupt its' bios and won't post anymore.
> Tried to tweet at Asus, no response so far. Will initiate rma tomorrow.
> 
> Also I have Screenshots and photos of everything to upload, once I revive my x79 rig. writing this on my phone


Wow real shame man. its why i stayed away from Asus. Kinda should have stayed away from Gigabyte too haha. Seems like its going to be MSI/Asrock for me next. I may (if drivers and bioses don't get any better) buy a brand new board all together.

That and the fact I'm having front audio static is unbelievably annoying. Wasnt a problem with my z97 so i'm wondering if its a board issue. Rear ports work fine.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Yeah, at least for now.
> 
> But 100% utilization of 7700k in Watch Dogs 2 is not recommended. It is not for the current state of gaming, with online matches and streaming.


What do you mean by not recommending 100% CPU usage in Watch Dogs 2? I haven't played that game myself.

And if so, would that imply an 1800x isn't recommended over a 7700k since it would reach 100% across the cores it's utilizing more quickly?


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i REALLY honestly don't see the point in straight up all core overclocking on ryzen. yeah you can, sure... but in all seriousness i was able to get this gain
> 
> by just upping my ram. stock is where ryzen shines (not a pun or wordplay) and i think they kinda know that from the begining. thats why every chip is unlocked. its like, "here... sure... try to do better then we did with our automatic bidness, betcha can't and be stable"
> 
> i'm going back to my main rig once i wake up (been up... 36 hours i think at this point testing a benchmarking and hating my life) i miss my slower 5820k (cuz i game at 1080p)


Can you do 4C/4T ? 4GHz 3200MHz ram? Some games...


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> What do you mean by not recommending 100% CPU usage in Watch Dogs 2? I haven't played that game myself.
> 
> And if so, would that imply an 1800x isn't recommended over a 7700k since it would reach 100% across the cores it's utilizing more quickly?


Nope, 1800x never reaches 100% utilization in WD 2. It caps at around ~60%.

100% utilization of 7700k mean the fps is busted if some background tasks kick in, like a scheduled anti-virus scan.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Nope, 1800x never reaches 100% utilization in WD 2. It caps at around ~60%.
> 
> 100% utilization of 7700k mean the fps is busted if some background tasks kick in, like a scheduled anti-virus scan.


Right, that makes sense. Though I suppose you could solve that by optimizing your computer.


----------



## DaaQ

@ryan92084 Here is a review i don't see listed on front page. Also has interesting note about X300 chipset.
http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/


----------



## AliNT77

Lowering geometry option to medium in watch dogs 2 has absolutely 0 impact in visuals (at least for my eyes) and reduces cpu load by 30-40%

on my [email protected] and 2133cl9, i get ~50avg w/ geometry on ultra , ~70avg with geometry on medium (both tested in cpu limited scenarios)

Someone needs to test that on Ryzen... i bet it will average above 90 with that tweak @1080p


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> 1080p 144hz Freesync with higher minimum frames. A king of 720p is still the king of 4K even though it might be only a few frames difference at present time. You will see after Vega and down the road. Also I've been overseas and now am in a plane.


7700k amd Ryzen perform the same at 4K from what I've seen.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> @ryan92084 Here is a review i don't see listed on front page. Also has interesting note about X300 chipset.
> http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/


Yeah Anandtech's review goes over this as well, basically calling it a hybrid between a SoC and a 'regular' CPU, which these days have quite a bit of IO in them anyway.

I've always loved AMD's love for mini-ITX, the X300 chipset...or I guess boot controller seems to be a fine example of this.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Guys i am a bit concerned, when you overclock these chips do they not clock down volts/mhz at idle? Ive seen a ton of screenshots and videos and it appears that is broken if you do an all core overclock? Or are these samples i am seeing people that disabled adaptive volts/clocks in the bios?


I don't know if anyone answered you.. I looked through but didn't see one.

Well to be technical once you change the multi really.. you are in OC mode so its all core overclock regardless (xfr and some other things get disabled). Beyond that... If vcore isn't going down its because they have manual a manual voltage set (I played with auto voltage some and voltage definitely goes up/down).

And... quite a few people are likely using the windows high performance plan... which keeps the cpu speed 100%. On Balanced for example my clocks definitely scale down. I don't know about other boards but my MSI board doesn't have any "fixed" frequency option in bios. So with my board the only way it's not down clocking is by changing the windows power plan. My cpu (1700) from what I remember down clocks to about 1500... the thing I noticed is on balanced power plan I would see the clock sometimes bounce down and the score would be lower. On high performance that doesn't happen so scores are more consistent while working things out.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Nope, 1800x never reaches 100% utilization in WD 2. It caps at around ~60%.
> 
> 100% utilization of 7700k mean the fps is busted if some background tasks kick in, like a scheduled anti-virus scan.


I noticed that too... Butttttt utilization doesn't equal performance. I still get lower fps on my 1800x then my haswell-e when adjusted for core speed and core count


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I don't know if anyone answered you.. I looked through but didn't see one.
> 
> Well to be technical once you change the multi really.. you are in OC mode so its all core overclock regardless (xfr and some other things get disabled). Beyond that... If vcore isn't going down its because they have manual a manual voltage set (I played with auto voltage some and voltage definitely goes up/down).
> 
> And... quite a few people are likely using the windows high performance plan... which keeps the cpu speed 100%. On Balanced for example my clocks definitely scale down. I don't know about other boards but my MSI board doesn't have any "fixed" frequency option in bios. So with my board the only way it's not down clocking is by changing the windows power plan. My cpu (1700) from what I remember down clocks to about 1500... the thing I noticed is on balanced power plan I would see the clock sometimes bounce down and the score would be lower. On high performance that doesn't happen so scores are more consistent while working things out.


I used core voltage offsets. I leave cool and quiet and c States on. High performance but using core parking and freq scaling


----------



## RyzenChrist

Is there a way to disable cores on the Hero?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> But seriously, Duce
> Nice i was looking for a screen of that, thanks.
> What kind of ram do u have? What is it rated for?


Crucial Elite 2666mhz 16gb. Double sided IC's.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Guys i am a bit concerned, when you overclock these chips do they not clock down volts/mhz at idle? Ive seen a ton of screenshots and videos and it appears that is broken if you do an all core overclock? Or are these samples i am seeing people that disabled adaptive volts/clocks in the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone answered you.. I looked through but didn't see one.
> 
> Well to be technical once you change the multi really.. you are in OC mode so its all core overclock regardless (xfr and some other things get disabled). Beyond that... If vcore isn't going down its because they have manual a manual voltage set (I played with auto voltage some and voltage definitely goes up/down).
> 
> And... quite a few people are likely using the windows high performance plan... which keeps the cpu speed 100%. On Balanced for example my clocks definitely scale down. I don't know about other boards but my MSI board doesn't have any "fixed" frequency option in bios. So with my board the only way it's not down clocking is by changing the windows power plan. My cpu (1700) from what I remember down clocks to about 1500... the thing I noticed is on balanced power plan I would see the clock sometimes bounce down and the score would be lower. On high performance that doesn't happen so scores are more consistent while working things out.
Click to expand...

use offset voltage option instead of fixed volts and the voltage will drop at Idle


----------



## LuckyX2

I fixed my downclocking issue btw. Turns out windows has a minimum processor state in advanced power settings. I set that to 50%, it was at 100%.


----------



## navjack27

Download the Bitsum core parking utility. There's lots of stuff you might not know


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> I fixed my downclocking issue btw. Turns out windows has a minimum processor state in advanced power settings. I set that to 50%, it was at 100%.


Pretty sure it's supposed to be set to power mode high performance. Every single review we've read states that ryzen works better at full clock at all times.


----------



## dagget3450

Where are the admins at? This is an owners thread. So people in here arguing about intel cpus need to find the door and go to the news section and troll. The owners thread is for people who have the product to talk about it and comapre/help other owners.

Seriosuly can we get some moderation in this thread?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Where are the admins at? This is an owners thread. So people in here arguing about intel cpus need to find the door and go to the news section and troll. The owners thread is for people who have the product to talk about it and comapre/help other owners.
> 
> Seriosuly can we get some moderation in this thread?


Agreed


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I used core voltage offsets. I leave cool and quiet and c States on. High performance but using core parking and freq scaling


Yes and this varies a lot from board to board or at least brand to brand.

My MSI as far as I can see has no Offset option currently, There is no CnQ option and there might be one C State setting (I remember these things from my old 990 FX board).

Heck the titanium unlike the CH6... doesn't even have a multi option. You simply get a frequency box to type in the desired frequency... Which works fine.. but its very odd to me at this point.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> You will see in time what Im saying. History will repeat itself as usual. What video encoding do you do? I don't do much, but I down sampled 3 hours of 4K to 1080p in like two hours with a second generation i7. Even if it took 8 hours, I could do it before bed or while I'm at work. Also, I can likely dowload faster than you can encode so cheers. I have a laptop if for whatever reason that I had to game and encode at the same time. Anyway, enjoy what you do. Ill enjoy the same, but with a better gaming experience. Maybe someone will chime in with a 24 core Xeon and brag how they can encode more videos than you while hosting a bf1 server that they play on... While having two instances of WoW minimised, and thousands of unfinished mine sweeper games opened.
> Not true and no I don't want to see zen compared to a gimped 7700K.
> I haven't ran a real time virus scanner for more than 15 years and have never needed to format to repair any problems.


The point you and others keep not mentioning though is that the higher resolution tests will also show that the CPU doesn't become the bottleneck either. As the FXs would.
That is why they should have also included gaming tests from 720p-4k.

Point is low resolution removes GPU bottleneck and shows CPU strengths and weaknesses. Higher resolutions will show that the CPU is able to keep feeding the GPU without the CPU becoming the bottleneck.


----------



## ChronoBodi

well um, can't get my RAM to run at 3200 mhz, it's on 2133 mhz for now despite putting it on in XMP in BIOS.

On the other hand, it's Skylake-optimized ram though. damn.

Quick question, um what's a good offset vcore to do to get 3.9 ghz across all cores?


----------



## SQBubble

Hi all,

Can someone enlighten me and give me a realistic response?

I dont know why everyone is caught up in the 4k doesnt use CPU as much as 1080p....

I truly do not believe that higher resolution puts less stress in CPU, in fact, I find it to be contrary, as you get to high resolution ( especially 4k and more) youre dealing with 4x 1080p of data. How on earth is that not stressful on CPU as much as GPU.... All the physics, explosions and peaks, intense gaming at 4k is basically 4x more demanding than 1080p.... hence will naturally use more cores as the resolution gets higher.

As you can see in lots of game benchmark the Ryzen CPU stand on top of the list in 4k... How do you explain this?

I dont know why most reviewers did not show full results of 2k and 4k. How hard would have been to do so, seriously, this was disappointing on lot of reviewers part ... Even though they think its not important, it still is for the consumer, especially when you see Ryzen on top on many titles...


----------



## SuperZan

First steps into messing with all-core OC after getting the build up and stabilising memory. Y-Cruncher stable, still running, max temp thus far was 72c on C17 Mixed-AVX2 (sort of a worst-case scenario for this chip).

1700X @ 3.8GHz all-core, 1.325v adaptive on a Biostar GT7, G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR running @ 2934MHz ~ 16-16-16-38



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

@SuperZan

Nice







. Did you get IHS stamp info?


----------



## ChronoBodi

I mean i know vcore and CPU OC, but complete idiot on setting RAM.

or is it my Skylake-optimized ram just not supported yet except for base 2133 mhz speed until a better BIOS come out?

btw is stock voltage 1.225?


----------



## dagget3450

Is there enough information yet to justify 1800x/1700x over the 1700 for clock speed differences in overclocking? So i am debating getting the 1700 and Oc to 1800x speeds and i would be happy. Is this realistic yet or not known?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Is there enough information yet to justify 1800x/1700x over the 1700 for clock speed differences in overclocking? So i am debating getting the 1700 and Oc to 1800x speeds and i would be happy. Is this realistic yet or not known?


seems realistic honestly. the hard wall is 4.1 ghz, 4ghz is like high vcore, 3.9 ghz or 3.8 ghz is common all core OC it seems for 24/7.

Now about the fricking ram, why is my ram not running at 3200 mhz, it goes to 2133 mhz despite setting XMP profile on.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you get IHS stamp info?


Thank you kindly! Regretfully, I do not. I got in an almighty rush to build when I got off work Saturday. I'll have it within the next week or so, as I need to drain the res soon anyway to fix the LED. I'll just have to order some more Kryonaut in the meantime.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Yeah Anandtech's review goes over this as well, basically calling it a hybrid between a SoC and a 'regular' CPU, which these days have quite a bit of IO in them anyway.
> 
> I've always loved AMD's love for mini-ITX, the X300 chipset...or I guess boot controller seems to be a fine example of this.


I found it interesting that with the X300 you will regain the 4 PCIe lanes used to connect the other chipsets to the CPU. If I read that correctly.
Can't recall Anand's article covering that. May have though.


----------



## Flamingo

How many tables are there compiling OC data?

One in the OPs post

Second one is by gupsterg (pls fix link in your signature)

There is another at reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xh45r/amd_overclocking_survey/

Havent had the opportunity to check gupsterg table, but the reddit one is more comprehensive of the two (OP and Reddit)


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQBubble*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone enlighten me and give me a realistic response?
> 
> I dont know why everyone is caught up in the 4k doesnt use CPU as much as 1080p....
> 
> I truly do not believe that higher resolution puts less stress in CPU, in fact, I find it to be contrary, as you get to high resolution ( especially 4k and more) youre dealing with 4x 1080p of data. How on earth is that not stressful on CPU as much as GPU.... All the physics, explosions and peaks, intense gaming at 4k is basically 4x more demanding than 1080p.... hence will naturally use more cores as the resolution gets higher.
> 
> As you can see in lots of game benchmark the Ryzen CPU stand on top of the list in 4k... How do you explain this?
> 
> I dont know why most reviewers did not show full results of 2k and 4k. How hard would have been to do so, seriously, this was disappointing on lot of reviewers part ... Even though they think its not important, it still is for the consumer, especially when you see Ryzen on top on many titles...


From how I understand it, drawing video games frames is the GPU's job and the lower the resolution the easier it becomes. However the faster the framerate the faster the CPU has to feed the GPU for it to do it's job properly. This means that at 720p the CPU is overwhelmed by the GPU's faster paced requests. At 4K the GPU has a lot of work to do while the CPU doesn't nearly have to provide as much service to the GPU. This is what the benchmarks have always shown, not just in Ryzen reviews.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQBubble*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone enlighten me and give me a realistic response?
> 
> I dont know why everyone is caught up in the 4k doesnt use CPU as much as 1080p....
> 
> I truly do not believe that higher resolution puts less stress in CPU, in fact, I find it to be contrary, as you get to high resolution ( especially 4k and more) youre dealing with 4x 1080p of data. How on earth is that not stressful on CPU as much as GPU.... All the physics, explosions and peaks, intense gaming at 4k is basically 4x more demanding than 1080p.... hence will naturally use more cores as the resolution gets higher.
> 
> As you can see in lots of game benchmark the Ryzen CPU stand on top of the list in 4k... How do you explain this?
> 
> I dont know why most reviewers did not show full results of 2k and 4k. How hard would have been to do so, seriously, this was disappointing on lot of reviewers part ... Even though they think its not important, it still is for the consumer, especially when you see Ryzen on top on many titles...


at 4k the gpu isn't keeping up meaning the cpu is waiting longer before t he gpu grabs the next bit of data. At 4k even the old AMDS are within roughly 10 frames to the 7700k.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I found it interesting that with the X300 you will regain the 4 PCIe lanes used to connect the other chipsets to the CPU. If I read that correctly.
> Can't recall Anand's article covering that. May have though.


I vaguely remember them mentioning that these are pure PCIe 3.0 lanes, unlike Intel's which are more specifically made to serve a chipset (and called DMI) even though they're also essentially a PCIe 3.0 x4 connection. Could've been another article I read though, not sure.


----------



## dagget3450

@4k with multigpu i had massive bottlenecks with the AMD FX 9590 that were not evident on the intel cpu until i dropped down to x58 level intel side. Assuming you guys are talking single gpu i would imagine then its gpu holding it up massively.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> seems realistic honestly. the hard wall is 4.1 ghz, 4ghz is like high vcore, 3.9 ghz or 3.8 ghz is common all core OC it seems for 24/7.
> 
> Now about the fricking ram, why is my ram not running at 3200 mhz, it goes to 2133 mhz despite setting XMP profile on.


I had to work with mine manually as I wasn't able to set an XMP/DOCP profile in the UEFI. It was actually the first thing I did before I began addressing the CPU. I essentially booted and rebooted until I got the high frequency that would boot to Windows, then tightened the timings.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I had to work with mine manually as I wasn't able to set an XMP/DOCP profile in the UEFI. It was actually the first thing I did before I began addressing the CPU. I essentially booted and rebooted until I got the high frequency that would boot to Windows, then tightened the timings.


I'm an idiot in ram tweaking. gah.

Now, um, is dynamic Vcore, i do +0.1 and that gets me 1.325 vcore, right? for 3.8 Ghz all core?


----------



## gupsterg

@dagget3450

Get the 1700







, even 8 Pack is recommending it on OCuk for purchasing.

Flog the RGB HSF, as RGB is premium quality







, you have "best bang for $" 8C/16T







.

@ChronoBodi

i) make sure you have latest mobo bios.
ii) if RAM being finicky manually set in bios.

RAM support/speed should improve as newer mobo roms out.

But be aware, depending on RAM (SS/DS), GB, #Dimms, Ryzen offically supports upto 2400MHz. I got a table which will upload to thread.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pretty sure it's supposed to be set to power mode high performance. Every single review we've read states that ryzen works better at full clock at all times.


I do have it set to power mode high performance. Then I just went in the advanced setting and changed the minimum. It didn't hurt my performance at all, verified with CPU-Z bench.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @dagget3450
> 
> Get the 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , even 8 Pack is recommending it on OCuk for purchasing.
> 
> Flog the RGB HSF, as RGB is premium quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have "best bang for $" 8C/16T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @ChronoBodi
> 
> i) make sure you have latest mobo bios.
> ii) if RAM being finicky manually set in bios.
> 
> RAM support/speed should improve as newer mobo roms out.
> 
> But be aware, depending on RAM (SS/DS), GB, #Dimms, Ryzen offically supports upto 2400MHz. I got a table which will upload to thread.


it is the latest BIOS for my gigabyte mobo :/

I guess new BIOS is needed, now, is 1.325 Vcore achieved by doing +0.1 vcore to Dynamic Vcore (DVID)?


----------



## navjack27

It's cute how we are essentially overclocking and tweaking on a debug UEFI.

Some of us see it for what it actually is... But it really seems irresponsible that this is a commercial product.

Clarification : I'm not hating,I love this platform and it's disruptive qualities.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> It's cute how we are essentially overclocking and tweaking on a debug UEFI.
> 
> Some of us see it for what it actually is... But it really seems irresponsible that this is a commercial product.
> 
> Clarification : I'm not hating,I love this platform and it's disruptive qualities.


IT IS a debug UEFI. lol. they had only 3 weeks to make the bios... ummm that we're even treading unknown grounds here.


----------



## ebola0

Would you go with the MSI Carbon or the ASRock Taichi for an 1800x? I read a review that said the Carbon has some memory issues. I've never owned ASRock before, how are they? Also for memory, would you go with G.Skillz (I think it was Trident?) or Corsair Dominator cas 15 32gb?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm an idiot in ram tweaking. gah.
> 
> Now, um, is dynamic Vcore, i do +0.1 and that gets me 1.325 vcore, right? for 3.8 Ghz all core?


Yeah, it's a bit tricky because of the way that Ryzen works without a true VID system. I basically grabbed the default voltage from Ryzen Master and then in the Biostar UEFI, I was able to set voltage type to Adaptive (Dynamic in Giga I suppose) and tune it to the highest vcore I saw when boost kicked in. I also tested with setting 1.325 in Ryzen Master with c-states and all of that enabled, worked as well.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I wonder who the first one here will hit the 4.5ghz mark on water. I doubt air will be achievable unless someone delids this and does a strait on the die cooling.


----------



## JackCY

A wild shoot as there is so little info now:
ASRock unless MSI solved those RAM issues everyone is having and lived up to it's fame that they boasted with in live stream how their RAM is super duper tested and top notch on AM4.
GSkill or wait for GSkill AM4 optimized/tested RAM. 3000-3200 CL14-16.

Taint3dBulge: 1C difference? Not worth bricking 2 chips while trying to delid.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I wonder who the first one here will hit the 4.5ghz mark on water. I doubt air will be achievable unless someone delids this and does a strait on the die cooling.


It's not heat that's the problem, deliding doesn't do much for these chips either.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQBubble*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone enlighten me and give me a realistic response?
> 
> I dont know why everyone is caught up in the 4k doesnt use CPU as much as 1080p....
> 
> I truly do not believe that higher resolution puts less stress in CPU, in fact, I find it to be contrary, as you get to high resolution ( especially 4k and more) youre dealing with 4x 1080p of data. How on earth is that not stressful on CPU as much as GPU.... All the physics, explosions and peaks, intense gaming at 4k is basically 4x more demanding than 1080p.... hence will naturally use more cores as the resolution gets higher.
> 
> As you can see in lots of game benchmark the Ryzen CPU stand on top of the list in 4k... How do you explain this?
> 
> I dont know why most reviewers did not show full results of 2k and 4k. How hard would have been to do so, seriously, this was disappointing on lot of reviewers part ... Even though they think its not important, it still is for the consumer, especially when you see Ryzen on top on many titles...


My attempt at explaining this (feel free to make corrections):

There is a queue of commands in which the CPU and GPU must communicate with one another to complete said queue; output images on the screen. In this queue there is a specific order that commands must be completed in. At a lower resolution the GPU can complete its' commands faster than a CPU may be able to complete the commands necessary for the sequence to progress, and thus the GPU is stalled out until the CPU finishes; end result being a CPU bottleneck reducing the FPS - CPU is the main factor in determining overall FPS

The opposite is generally true at higher resolutions. Physics and other CPU calculations are less likely to change in command time at higher resolutions, meanwhile the GPU has to do 2x or even 4x the work depending on the resolution. As you increase the demand on the GPU, the CPU will finish its' commands faster than the GPU; end result being a GPU bottleneck - GPU is the main factor in determining overall FPS


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Thank you kindly! Regretfully, I do not. I got in an almighty rush to build when I got off work Saturday. I'll have it within the next week or so, as I need to drain the res soon anyway to fix the LED. I'll just have to order some more Kryonaut in the meantime.


NP







, when you get opportunity please share







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Second one is by gupsterg (pls fix link in your signature


Fixed 







, I have not seen the reddit one recently. I'm going for batch/country of origin as well as other bits. OP is OC leaderboard , mine is what a users is doing 24/7







. So under volt/clock as well.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit tricky because of the way that Ryzen works without a true VID system. I basically grabbed the default voltage from Ryzen Master and then in the Biostar UEFI, I was able to set voltage type to Adaptive (Dynamic in Giga I suppose) and tune it to the highest vcore I saw when boost kicked in. I also tested with setting 1.325 in Ryzen Master with c-states and all of that enabled, worked as well.


i did 0.1 + vcore, that gave me 1.38 Vcore.

now donig 0.75 vcore, trying to get 1.35 vcore for 3.8 Ghz stable.

This is NOT my 5960x, i tell you that right now. This is like alien language after being used to Intel for so long.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit tricky because of the way that Ryzen works without a true VID system.










.

AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.

I asked The Stilt how we could find out stock VID/VCORE, link.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
> 1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
> 2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
> 3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.
> 
> I asked The Stilt how we could find out stock VID/VCORE, link.


mind=blown.

it's ALIEN TECH, i tell you!


----------



## Flamingo

Its weird that a page for the 1700x and 1800x is still not up (http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/414d442052797a656e203720313730302045696768742d436f72652050726f636573736f72)


----------



## Digitalwolf

So I have been playing around and being somewhat conservative with my 1700. My basic all core that I'm running on "air" is 3700 and I can run that through stress/benching with a manual 1.2 vcore. Tonight I decided to try 3800 and I tried up to 1.25 vcore. That can get into windows but any real load the screen goes black and I have to reset. I'm not sure if I really want to push any more voltage until I get my block. I know I could go up to 1.3 / 1.35 safely for votlage... maybe I'll try it tomorrow to really give this stock air cooler a work out (lol).

When I ordered my Ryzen based on the information regarding memory that was available. I started going through the various kits I have laying around. For two stick kits all I really have is G.Skill and some of them are DS and some are currently in other machines. I had one kit that turned out to be SS and I haven't used it much since i bought it.. so its an older kit: F4-4000C-19D-16GTZ. So as may be obvious I have to set this kit up manually if I'm not running at stock ram speeds. I used the Asus memory information because it's the only really official info I've found. Mostly where they were suggesting setting 16-16-16-16-36 and testing out the higher speeds. So with those timings I've got the ram running 3200 and haven't had any issues with that to this point.

Even though the only board I could find was the MSI.... I've been reading anything I can find even the CH6 overclock thread. Just to try and get all the knowledge I can.... I am fairly surprised given how new everything is at how smoothly this system has been running. It's been fun and reading all these threads and seeing what everyone else finds, runs into and achieves.. is probably the most interesting time.. I've had in a long time.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I mean i know vcore and CPU OC, but complete idiot on setting RAM.
> 
> or is it my Skylake-optimized ram just not supported yet except for base 2133 mhz speed until a better BIOS come out?
> 
> btw is stock voltage 1.225?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i did 0.1 + vcore, that gave me 1.38 Vcore.
> 
> now donig 0.75 vcore, trying to get 1.35 vcore for 3.8 Ghz stable.
> 
> This is NOT my 5960x, i tell you that right now. This is like alien language after being used to Intel for so long.


Yea good luck with that lol. I already regret buying a Gigabyte board.

Ive tried manual voltage, voffset, auto, blah blah freaking BLAH. No matter what i set it to the BIOS set it to wtv it wanted. I did 1.20 on the left, showed 1.225 on the right, set the offset to .025 then rebooted. Press DEL and bios showed 1.260, in hwinfo shows 1.334 or something and my package wattage went from 85 to 115 without me even changing the clocks lol.

As far as ram, i can't get anything past 2133, even used the press released f3 bios for gigabyte which is on the oc3d review of the board and it changed NOTHING.


----------



## ChronoBodi

um, is 63c idle and 88c load normal? Temp readings from Ryzen master.

3.8 ghz with 1.35 vcore.

Um, i have no idea anymore.


----------



## cojj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> um, is 63c idle and 88c load normal? Temp readings from Ryzen master.
> 
> 3.8 ghz with 1.35 vcore.
> 
> Um, i have no idea anymore.


That seems high to me.

My 1700 is at 1.2875v vcode, 3.75ghz, ~35c idle and ~75c load at 25c ambient.
and its using crap 212 cooler master air cooling...


----------



## virpz

I don't know, after looking at every review I could find I have a few questions without answers:.

1- Why the heck AMD has released Ryzen if it was not ready ?
2- Why SMT seems to be working with most production software but not with most of the entertainment software ( gaming ) ?
3- Why every review had an Nvidia GPU on the setup ?
4- Why there are no multiGPU reviews, like 2x Fury X ?
5- Why isolating one ccx ( 4+0 core ) gives you mixed results ?
6- What happened to 4k monitors on review sites ?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cojj*
> 
> That seems high to me.
> 
> My 1700 is at 1.2875v vcode, 3.75ghz, ~35c idle and ~75c load at 25c ambient.
> and its using crap 212 cooler master air cooling...


Is that 75c number stress test or gaming?


----------



## AlphaC

I see a Taichi on the top scores...
http://valid.x86.fr/u5xhc7

4199.02 MHz (42 * 99.98 MHz) - Uncore: 1599.6 MHz
BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P1.40 (03/02/2017)

Gskill Trident Z 3200Mhz

Also updated OC numbers

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_7_1800x/

Average overclock on air = 4033MHz , water = 4121MHz

Taichi voltage reporting off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/74814-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-performance-review-19.html*
> The final overclock was a constant 4.1GHz while the memory was able to run at DDR4-3200 levels. One thing to note is that CPU-Z reports an incorrect vCore on the board being used here (an ASRock X370 Taichi) since the Gigabyte and ASUS boards we have on hand are reporting correctly. Also note that in the results above we changed out the GPU.
> 
> A few other things to note is that to accomplish this, the CPU voltage sat at 1.40V, the SOC voltage was sitting at 1.20V and memory voltage needed to be set at 1.35V. As for temperatures, even with the Hydro H110i at maximum pump and fan speeds the CPU hit 77C.


----------



## cojj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is that 75c number stress test or gaming?


Hardcore stressing - as in cpu running 100% for 24h.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cojj*
> 
> Hardcore stressing - as in cpu running 100% for 24h.


Ok cool, was gonna say lol. My plan is just a mild OC like that and being happy with the stock cooler for a while.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I see a Taichi on the top scores...
> http://valid.x86.fr/u5xhc7
> 
> 4199.02 MHz (42 * 99.98 MHz) - Uncore: 1599.6 MHz
> BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P1.40 (03/02/2017)
> 
> Gskill Trident Z 3200Mhz


Now I wonder what Voltage and if its stable or not.

Also wondering if the Turbo Clock chips in the higher tier mobo's will help/hinder at all for stable overclocks.


----------



## ChronoBodi

well balls.

Yo, anyone with gigabyte boards, YOU HAVE TO DO MINUS vcore offset, i;ll get a screenshot to finally get 1.325 vcore for 3.8 ghz. Stay tuned. I learned something new!


----------



## SQBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> From how I understand it, drawing video games frames is the GPU's job and the lower the resolution the easier it becomes. However the faster the framerate the faster the CPU has to feed the GPU for it to do it's job properly. This means that at 720p the CPU is overwhelmed by the GPU's faster paced requests. At 4K the GPU has a lot of work to do while the CPU doesn't nearly have to provide as much service to the GPU. This is what the benchmarks have always shown, not just in Ryzen reviews.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> at 4k the gpu isn't keeping up meaning the cpu is waiting longer before t he gpu grabs the next bit of data. At 4k even the old AMDS are within roughly 10 frames to the 7700k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> @4k with multigpu i had massive bottlenecks with the AMD FX 9590 that were not evident on the intel cpu until i dropped down to x58 level intel side. Assuming you guys are talking single gpu i would imagine then its gpu holding it up massively.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> My attempt at explaining this (feel free to make corrections):
> 
> There is a queue of commands in which the CPU and GPU must communicate with one another to complete said queue; output images on the screen. In this queue there is a specific order that commands must be completed in. At a lower resolution the GPU can complete its' commands faster than a CPU may be able to complete the commands necessary for the sequence to progress, and thus the GPU is stalled out until the CPU finishes; end result being a CPU bottleneck reducing the FPS - CPU is the main factor in determining overall FPS
> 
> The opposite is generally true at higher resolutions. Physics and other CPU calculations are less likely to change in command time at higher resolutions, meanwhile the GPU has to do 2x or even 4x the work depending on the resolution. As you increase the demand on the GPU, the CPU will finish its' commands faster than the GPU; end result being a GPU bottleneck - GPU is the main factor in determining overall FPS


thx for the quick replies fellas!
So if you game at 4k, Ryzen is basically good enough!?

I think it is a good time to upgrade from my eldery Q6600







. Might wait for Ryzen 5 though

Anyone know if there will be any X370 in mATX form? or if the B350 can overclock as much as X370 or has overclock limitation?

thx


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I don't know, after looking at every review I could find I have a few questions without answers:.
> 
> 1- Why the heck AMD has released Ryzen if it was not ready ?
> 2- Why SMT seems to be working with most production software but not with most of the entertainment software ( gaming ) ?
> 3- Why every review had an Nvidia GPU on the setup ?
> 4- Why there are no multiGPU reviews, like 2x Fury X ?
> 5- Why isolating one ccx ( 4+0 core ) gives you mixed results ?
> 6- What happened to 4k monitors on review sites ?



The AMD hardware is ready.
SMT works just fine but Windows doesn't
Because ... well there is no fast AMD GPU yet so they all used 1080s and Titan XPs to remove GPU limit
The amount of users using these is minimal and overall mGPU is a useless gimmick due to lack of proper support and SFR, so why bother testing with it when even Nvidia is phasing it out
Mixed results?
Dunno, ask them.
---

SQBubble: yes and yes.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well balls.
> 
> Yo, anyone with gigabyte boards, YOU HAVE TO DO MINUS vcore offset, i;ll get a screenshot to finally get 1.325 vcore for 3.8 ghz. Stay tuned. I learned something new!


Thats how my biostar bios STILL is from 2011 lol. I had to email them for a custom bios to swap those values around.


----------



## cojj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok cool, was gonna say lol. My plan is just a mild OC like that and being happy with the stock cooler for a while.


I'll share the results here when I'm off work.
I've been mild overclocking with stock-cooler and then decided to get this cheap air-cooler since it was overclocking so well :/


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQBubble*
> 
> thx for the quick replies fellas!
> So if you game at 4k, Ryzen is basically good enough!?
> 
> I think it is a good time to upgrade from my eldery Q6600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might wait for Ryzen 5 though
> 
> Anyone know if there will be any X370 in mATX form? or if the B350 can overclock as much as X370 or has overclock limitation?
> 
> thx


Pretty much yeah, if you're at 4K it'll be a long while before you end up being CPU limited regardless of being on the Intel camp or AMD camp.

I think I saw a single X370 mATX somewhere, but from everything I've gathered the only major difference between X370 and B350 is that the latter does not support multiple GPUs. (And a few other minor differences)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats how my biostar bios STILL is from 2011 lol. I had to email them for a custom bios to swap those values around.


no no no, it's minus offset to go down to 1.325 vcore or lower, plus offset if you want to cook your Ryzen on 1.4v Vcore.


----------



## JySzE

Anyone trying overclocking the cpu and mem on the first released mATX boards?

I was concerned about the low amount of vrm phases and without knowledge of their quality.

I already took a look at

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5w5rc0/am4_motherboard_links_a320_added/
 and its decent and very helpfull but i wanted to get some first hand opinions and info before choosing which mATX board to pick up.

@jezzer I noticed you went with a biostar b350GT3 mATX board,
I will be sure to keep an eye out for what you have to say so if you are able to keep us posted on your experience please do.









I cant wait to pull the trigger on a 1700.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I don't know, after looking at every review I could find I have a few questions without answers:.
> 
> 1- Why the heck AMD has released Ryzen if it was not ready ?
> 2- Why SMT seems to be working with most production software but not with most of the entertainment software ( gaming ) ?
> 3- Why every review had an Nvidia GPU on the setup ?
> 4- Why there are no multiGPU reviews, like 2x Fury X ?
> 5- Why isolating one ccx ( 4+0 core ) gives you mixed results ?
> 6- What happened to 4k monitors on review sites ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> The AMD hardware is ready.
> SMT works just fine but Windows doesn't
> Because ... well there is no fast AMD GPU yet so they all used 1080s and Titan XPs to remove GPU limit
> The amount of users using these is minimal and overall mGPU is a useless gimmick due to lack of proper support and SFR, so why bother testing with it when even Nvidia is phasing it out
> Mixed results?
> Dunno, ask them.
> ---
> 
> SQBubble: yes and yes.


Pretty much what Jack said, as for point 6 it's most likely the same as answer 4 - Reviewers didn't have much time and decided to omit 4K results considering the low volume of gamers that run at that resolution. Either way, if most modern titles end up GPU limited at 1440p with ultra settings thus giving identical frame rates with any modern CPU then that means the same will happen at 4K.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Anyone trying overclocking the cpu and mem on the first released mATX boards?
> 
> I was concerned about the low amount of vrm phases and without knowledge of their quality.
> 
> I already took a look at
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5w5rc0/am4_motherboard_links_a320_added/
> and its decent and very helpfull but i wanted to get some first hand opinions and info before choosing which mATX board to pick up.
> 
> @jezzer I noticed you went with a biostar b350GT3 mATX board,
> I will be sure to keep an eye out for what you have to say so if you are able to keep us posted on your experience please do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to pull the trigger on a 1700.


I've been wondering this myself, with Intel CPUs it hasn't really mattered at all in quite some time. I'm typing this on a 6700k clocked at 4.6GHz that's slotted into a mini-ITX board...


----------



## Scotty99

B350 are absolutely fine for the 1700. I might still get one, but i really like the black/white asrock board with AC wireless card for 145 bucks.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> The AMD hardware is ready.
> SMT works just fine but Windows doesn't
> Because ... well there is no fast AMD GPU yet so they all used 1080s and Titan XPs to remove GPU limit
> The amount of users using these is minimal and overall mGPU is a useless gimmick due to lack of proper support and SFR, so why bother testing with it when even Nvidia is phasing it out
> Mixed results?
> Dunno, ask them.
> ---
> 
> SQBubble: yes and yes.


But why is SMT working fine in applications but not in games?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQBubble*
> 
> thx for the quick replies fellas!
> So if you game at 4k, Ryzen is basically good enough!?
> 
> I think it is a good time to upgrade from my eldery Q6600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might wait for Ryzen 5 though
> 
> Anyone know if there will be any X370 in mATX form? or if the B350 can overclock as much as X370 or has overclock limitation?
> 
> thx


For the foreseeable future (2 years at least), the GPU will be the limiting factor so yes Ryzen will be fine for 4k gaming.

Biostar has released some info on an X370 matx board, currently not available. I'd expect in the next 1-2 months we will see every major MB manf. company release a X370 board in matx flavor.

B350 doesn't appear to limit overclock potential at this time, it will change from board to board however. Some of the B350 boards used for testing have reported higher VRM temperatures than X370 boards, so far it seems there isn't a huge different. If you're more interested in a B350 board as an option I'd recommend waiting for more reviews over the next 4 weeks and or other users who are brave enough to test the water.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> um, is 63c idle and 88c load normal? Temp readings from Ryzen master.
> 
> 3.8 ghz with 1.35 vcore.
> 
> Um, i have no idea anymore.


That seems a bit up there. I've maxed at 72c on a chunky mixed AVX2 stressor which is about the worst thing to throw at Ryzen's arch. Nothing extravagant for cooling, either. H220-X2 and decent airflow.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That seems a bit up there. I've maxed at 72c on a chunky mixed AVX2 stressor which is about the worst thing to throw at Ryzen's arch. Nothing extravagant for cooling, either. H220-X2 and decent airflow.


I got my load temps down to 77C, and idle temps is like 55C. on 1.308 vcore, 3.8 Ghz.

have you tried any lower vcore for 3.8 ghz?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well balls.
> 
> Yo, anyone with gigabyte boards, YOU HAVE TO DO MINUS vcore offset, i;ll get a screenshot to finally get 1.325 vcore for 3.8 ghz. Stay tuned. I learned something new!


I did minus vcore offset on mine and it didnt change a thing. Id love to see pics of how you have it setup. I'm on f3f bios btw which isn't on their site but oc3duk uploaded it on theirs. Seems to work better, im hitting 3.9 on pretty much all cores except one (thats the max reading i got, idk if that hit 3.9 all at the same time though).

Chrono you on a 1700 or 1700x? Big difference OCing those 2 haha.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> But why is SMT working fine in applications but not in games?


For the past 10 years or so any self respecting game developer has been focusing on the Intel platform, which has been limiting itself to 4 cores and 8 threads max. Buying more than a 4 core chip meant paying huge Intel tax. Applications such as benchmarks or things meant for productivity do because their users end up buying the more expensive chips. There's also the claim from AMD that the actual micro architecture itself of Ryzen isn't being fully utilized by games just because developers have been focusing on optimizing for Intel hardware.

This has been (slowly) changing though, with games like BF1 showing a health benefit from more cores.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Pretty much what Jack said, as for point 6 it's most likely the same as answer 4 - Reviewers didn't have much time and decided to omit 4K results considering the low volume of gamers that run at that resolution. Either way, if most modern titles end up GPU limited at 1440p with ultra settings thus giving identical frame rates with any modern CPU then that means the same will happen at 4K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> The AMD hardware is ready.
> SMT works just fine but Windows doesn't
> Because ... well there is no fast AMD GPU yet so they all used 1080s and Titan XPs to remove GPU limit
> The amount of users using these is minimal and overall mGPU is a useless gimmick due to lack of proper support and SFR, so why bother testing with it when even Nvidia is phasing it out
> Mixed results?
> Dunno, ask them.
> ---
> 
> SQBubble: yes and yes.


The hardware may be ready but the software was certainly not. While I just hate to see so much criticism about Ryzen I also want to pull the trigger and so I wonder how good it really is.

Yeah, mixed results, atleast on Dota2




Any user reviews on here comparing Ryzen's to 6900K with Radeon GPU ?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I did minus vcore offset on mine and it didnt change a thing. Id love to see pics of how you have it setup. I'm on f3f bios btw which isn't on their site but oc3duk uploaded it on theirs. Seems to work better, im hitting 3.9 on pretty much all cores except one (thats the max reading i got, idk if that hit 3.9 all at the same time though).
> 
> Chrono you on a 1700 or 1700x? Big difference OCing those 2 haha.


i'm on 1700x, constantly running Cinebench until it is not stable, currently at 1.308 vcore at 3.8 ghz, stay tuned.


----------



## ChronoBodi

1.284 vcore, 3.8 ghz cinebench stable, 55c idle, 75c loads.

so why is there only a 20C delta between idle and load? THIS IS alien language!


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I don't know, after looking at every review I could find I have a few questions without answers:.
> 
> 1- Why the heck AMD has released Ryzen if it was not ready ?
> 2- Why SMT seems to be working with most production software but not with most of the entertainment software ( gaming ) ?
> 3- Why every review had an Nvidia GPU on the setup ?
> 4- Why there are no multiGPU reviews, like 2x Fury X ?
> 5- Why isolating one ccx ( 4+0 core ) gives you mixed results ?
> 6- What happened to 4k monitors on review sites ?


Umm this is why I don't read reviews. I use these forums, and Hardforum to see all the proper reviews.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Umm this is why I don't read reviews. I use these forums, and Hardforum to see all the proper reviews.


Nice.

Any user reviews on comparing Ryzen's to 6900K preferably with Radeon GPU ?

Thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1.284 vcore, 3.8 ghz cinebench stable, 55c idle, 75c loads.
> 
> so why is there only a 20C delta between idle and load? THIS IS alien language!


Sounds like it isn't downclocking/downvolting properly. 55C idle seems high.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm on 1700x, constantly running Cinebench until it is not stable, currently at 1.308 vcore at 3.8 ghz, stay tuned.


Whenever you get a chance put a picture up of your BIOS settings if you dont mind, core and advanced voltage screen id love to see what you end up with. For me no matter what changing the vcore and adaptive vcore did nothing, unless your changing adaptive only and leaving voltage to auto which i haven't tried yet. For me its been all over, however the new f3f bios seems to help with temps and xfr so thats a step forward.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1.284 vcore, 3.8 ghz cinebench stable, 55c idle, 75c loads.
> 
> so why is there only a 20C delta between idle and load? THIS IS alien language!


Thats because its using the same vcore at idle then at load its just not under load at idle. If you changed the power setting in windows it will drop quite a lot but ryzen doesnt like to work that way, YET. Maybe ms and amd will fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds like it isn't downclocking/downvolting properly. 55C idle seems high.


Forceman read above lol. There is no downclocking/downvolting for ryzen, it keeps the ime (or wtv its called) sensor from working properly, goes from 1ms to 36 or so ms. Its why power balance should be set to high performance to work correctly and faster. If you OC then yea you dont need the sensor to work, but not sure if its only used for xfr or for everything all together.

MIC check anyone home? Check this out guys, updated my gigabyte bios to f3f from f3 (its on the oc3duk review if anyone is interested) and it seems to have boosted xfr in all cores and maybe just maybe lowered temps a little? This is AFTER prob 5-6runs of cinebench and opening/closing chrome and other apps.


----------



## Scotty99

So what exactly is with idle temps? I watched a livestream earlier that had wendell from lvl 1 techs on, they all reported 50-60c idle temps?

My question is, if you left everything at stock dont even go into the bios are idle temps still high?


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Any user reviews on comparing Ryzen's to 6900K preferably with Radeon GPU ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes my Ryzen with 390X kicks the crap out of 6900ks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So what exactly is with idle temps? I watched a livestream earlier that had wendell from lvl 1 techs on, they all reported 50-60c idle temps?
> 
> My question is, if you left everything at stock dont even go into the bios are idle temps still high?


Check my pic above lol. Stock everything.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So what exactly is with idle temps? I watched a livestream earlier that had wendell from lvl 1 techs on, they all reported 50-60c idle temps?
> 
> My question is, if you left everything at stock dont even go into the bios are idle temps still high?


Yes, 55c idle temps. I called microcenter to verify the temps and yes, it is 55c idle.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok but what power profile are you using? If you switch to balanced do idle temps come down?

Thats just super weird..


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok but what power profile are you using? If you switch to balanced do idle temps come down?
> 
> Thats just super weird..


nope. 55c idle both balanced and high power.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok but what power profile are you using? If you switch to balanced do idle temps come down?
> 
> Thats just super weird..


Yes I agree. I have mine OC'd to 4.01 and my idle temps are 35C. Load temps are around 65C.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> First steps into messing with all-core OC after getting the build up and stabilising memory. Y-Cruncher stable, still running, max temp thus far was 72c on C17 Mixed-AVX2 (sort of a worst-case scenario for this chip).
> 
> 1700X @ 3.8GHz all-core, 1.325v adaptive on a Biostar GT7, G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR running @ 2934MHz ~ 16-16-16-38
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE!
few questions:

How's the mobo?
How does Zen react with Y-Cruncher


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> nope. 55c idle both balanced and high power.


That has to be a bug then, because if you have all power saving features enabled it should drop down way farther than that. Guess we will have to wait and see what happens over the next little bit.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-ryzen1700-oc&num=1
Quote:


> There isn't any AMD/Ryzen overclocking software available for Linux, so it just leaves the BIOS/UEFI for overclocking. With ease I was able to push the Ryzen 7 1700 to 4.00GHz by feeding the CPU 1.3875V rather than the default 1.1~1.2V.
> 
> ....
> 
> I was using air cooling, in particular the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 heatsink with one 120mm fan. I didn't run into any thermal issues while running at 4.0GHz. Unfortunately there isn't any thermal driver support yet for exposing the Zen CPU temperatures under Linux, so I don't have any temperatures to report on... But I'm certainly not the first one running the Ryzen 7 1700 on air-cooling at 4.0GHz+. The Ryzen 7 1700 was stable throughout all my testing at 4.00GHz with 1.3875V. Without being able to monitor the CPU core temperature under Linux, I didn't push the Ryzen 7 1700 past 4.00GHz due to cooling concerns.


OCed for Linux on X power Titanium


----------



## nycgtr

Per amd suggestions. You guys really should run at high performance and not balanced.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Per amd suggestions. You guys really should run at high performance and not balanced.


That's only because its so new, once bugs and **** get figured out balanced is he proper way to be using a windows PC for anyone who cares about power consumption.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Whenever you get a chance put a picture up of your BIOS settings if you dont mind, core and advanced voltage screen id love to see what you end up with. For me no matter what changing the vcore and adaptive vcore did nothing, unless your changing adaptive only and leaving voltage to auto which i haven't tried yet. For me its been all over, however the new f3f bios seems to help with temps and xfr so thats a step forward.
> Thats because its using the same vcore at idle then at load its just not under load at idle. If you changed the power setting in windows it will drop quite a lot but ryzen doesnt like to work that way, YET. Maybe ms and amd will fix it.
> Forceman read above lol. There is no downclocking/downvolting for ryzen, it keeps the ime (or wtv its called) sensor from working properly, goes from 1ms to 36 or so ms. Its why power balance should be set to high performance to work correctly and faster. If you OC then yea you dont need the sensor to work, but not sure if its only used for xfr or for everything all together.
> 
> MIC check anyone home? Check this out guys, updated my gigabyte bios to f3f from f3 (its on the oc3duk review if anyone is interested) and it seems to have boosted xfr in all cores and maybe just maybe lowered temps a little? This is AFTER prob 5-6runs of cinebench and opening/closing chrome and other apps.


Seems buggy. I know one of the asus bios my temp is lower by like 20c lol. However, I don't believe it at all.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That's only because its so new, once bugs and **** get figured out balanced is he proper way to be using a windows PC for anyone who cares about power consumption.


MORE POWER lol. Honestly my electric bill is hardly a concern over a few pennies.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> MORE POWER lol. Honestly my electric bill is hardly a concern over a few pennies.


My thoughts exactly, if I can cool it if I'm fine with it


----------



## Scotty99

Meh to each their own, i like getting bang for my buck when i buy parts and dont want to waste electricity when just on youtube or something.

I wonder if these idle temps have anything to do with the way AMD measures them. I assume it similar to intel if they were read at the exact same place, but who knows. If it doesnt get fixed guess its just something id have to get used to. People in this thread have said it doesnt feel warm to them at all at idle, so my guess is its just "different".


----------



## ChronoBodi

so it got unstable loool.

1.21 vcore is not stable for 3.8 ghz. Will upload Gigabyte bios pic taken with my phone.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That's only because its so new, once bugs and **** get figured out balanced is he proper way to be using a windows PC for anyone who cares about power consumption.


Hey scotty you do know its not using 100w at idle right lol. Your power consumption is going to be the same at idle if it drops clocks/voltages. Don't forget w=voltageXamps. Its not high amps at idle so no wattage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Seems buggy. I know one of the asus bios my temp is lower by like 20c lol. However, I don't believe it at all.


I think the Asus BIOS has 2 dif temps sensors close to the cpu, i could be wrong but that's what it leads me to believe. For me the bios has def helped with xfr, gaming temp under bf1 was still the same, under synthetic its slightly lower. I'm even using 5 more watts. I could try it with cpuz stress and see what temps i come up with, ill even leave chrome open with youtube running haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Meh to each their own, i like getting bang for my buck when i buy parts and dont want to waste electricity when just on youtube or something.
> 
> I wonder if these idle temps have anything to do with the way AMD measures them. I assume it similar to intel if they were read at the exact same place, but who knows. If it doesnt get fixed guess its just something id have to get used to. People in this thread have said it doesnt feel warm to them at all at idle, so my guess is its just "different".


Scotty AMD measure socket temps under the cpu cores, intel measures per core (its why they have a per core temp reading and AMD doesnt).


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I got my load temps down to 77C, and idle temps is like 55C. on 1.308 vcore, 3.8 Ghz.
> 
> have you tried any lower vcore for 3.8 ghz?


Not as yet, though I'm thinking I'll try that before I push for the big 4.0. Cheers!

@gupsterg YD170XBCAEWOF - UA 1708SUT - China


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey scotty you do know its not using 100w at idle right lol. Your power consumption is going to be the same at idle if it drops clocks/voltages. Don't forget w=voltageXamps. Its not high amps at idle so no wattage.
> I think the Asus BIOS has 2 dif temps sensors close to the cpu, i could be wrong but that's what it leads me to believe. For me the bios has def helped with xfr, gaming temp under bf1 was still the same, under synthetic its slightly lower. I'm even using 5 more watts. I could try it with cpuz stress and see what temps i come up with, ill even leave chrome open with youtube running haha.
> Scotty AMD measure socket temps under the cpu cores, intel measures per core (its why they have a per core temp reading and AMD doesnt).


Its just weird to me is all, never have i seen a desktop CPU at stock settings idle so high.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just weird to me is all, never have i seen a desktop CPU at stock settings idle so high.


You can do the same to an intel chip if you leave voltage the same at all times. I tried with my 4690k and it def idled way higher then it was when it dropped voltages. I'm idling around 40-42°C on water, and it is a 8core 16thread cpu lets not forget that.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can do the same to an intel chip if you leave voltage the same at all times. I tried with my 4690k and it def idled way higher then it was when it dropped voltages. I'm idling around 40-42°C on water, and it is a 8core 16thread cpu lets not forget that.


Wait what? Someone in here confirmed the volts do come down at stock settings when there is no load on the chip.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait what? Someone in here confirmed the volts do come down at stock settings when there is no load on the chip.


I think whoever that was changed their power profile, could be wrong. The amps are what goes down for me so its not using anymore watts at 1.2, would still use less at .8 or something but its not much honestly.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Check my pic above lol. Stock everything.


ok, can confirm 1.22-1.236v vcore as stable for 3.8 ghz all cores after a lot of cinebench runs, any lower than this vcore and the PC will actually like turn off and reboot.

BIOS shot to confirm settings. just constant mhz of 3.8 ghz and this specific minus dynamic vcore.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ok, can confirm 1.22-1.236v vcore as stable for 3.8 ghz all cores after a lot of cinebench runs, any lower than this vcore and the PC will actually like turn off and reboot.
> 
> BIOS shot to confirm settings. just constant mhz of 3.8 ghz and this specific minus dynamic vcore.


Ok awesome, so auto v and then just change offset. You have any pics of what the BIOS reads as core voltage or hwinfo or something like that? Kinda curious cuz that would run about the same temps for me on water and all cores would be at 3.8.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok awesome, so auto v and then just change offset. You have any pics of what the BIOS reads as core voltage or hwinfo or something like that? Kinda curious cuz that would run about the same temps for me on water and all cores would be at 3.8.


only cpu-z reads of 1.24 vcore or so.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well balls.
> 
> Yo, anyone with gigabyte boards, YOU HAVE TO DO MINUS vcore offset, i;ll get a screenshot to finally get 1.325 vcore for 3.8 ghz. Stay tuned. I learned something new!


I remember something like that actually for my current FX990 board xD it was strange


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I remember something like that actually for my current FX990 board xD it was strange


this is stable settings for 3.8 ghz all core, cpu-z reads vcore of 1.236, but in BIOs reads as 1.156v.

so something is weird, and also, it's always 55c idle and 70-75c load, only a 20-25 degree delta.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> this is stable settings for 3.8 ghz all core, cpu-z reads vcore of 1.236, but in BIOs reads as 1.156v.
> 
> so something is weird, and also, it's always 55c idle and 70-75c load, only a 20-25 degree delta.


Probably LLC


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can do the same to an intel chip if you leave voltage the same at all times. I tried with my 4690k and it def idled way higher then it was when it dropped voltages. I'm idling around 40-42°C on water, and it is a 8core 16thread cpu lets not forget that.


Where is this 3fs bios? Could you link it? Imma give it a shot on the x370 gaming 5 I have still on the bench.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Where is this 3fs bios? Could you link it? Imma give it a shot on the x370 gaming 5 I have still on the bench.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/i50bnuajzw6x0jk/AX370Gaming5.F3f?dl=0

Give it a shot see if it helps anything.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i50bnuajzw6x0jk/AX370Gaming5.F3f?dl=0
> 
> Give it a shot see if it helps anything.


does this do anything different?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> does this do anything different?


If your oced idk, for me it boosted xfr to actually work lol. My temps are a little bit lower, ram still no bueno though.

Up to you to try it, im gonna try your oc method in a few see how it gets on.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If your oced idk, for me it boosted xfr to actually work lol. My temps are a little bit lower, ram still no bueno though.
> 
> Up to you to try it, im gonna try your oc method in a few see how it gets on.


Mine is considered an OC so no XFR going on here, more like traditional Intel 5960x OC in a sense.

rather have 3.8 ghz all core than 3.9 on only one core and rest of cores go down to 3.4 ghz.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Mine is considered an OC so no XFR going on here, more like traditional Intel 5960x OC in a sense.
> 
> rather have 3.8 ghz all core than 3.9 on only one core and rest of cores go down to 3.4 ghz.


Same. With power-saving features enabled and High Performance power plan using allowed downclocking, I'm right where I want to be to start pushing towards 4.0. Now we just need those firmware and Windows updates to start rolling in.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Mine is considered an OC so no XFR going on here, more like traditional Intel 5960x OC in a sense.
> 
> rather have 3.8 ghz all core than 3.9 on only one core and rest of cores go down to 3.4 ghz.


This bios has made most of the cores hit 3.9 i just dont know if it was simultaneously.


----------



## ChronoBodi

eh.

Question is if my OC method will work with newer BIOs the whole minus vcore offset thing going on here.

in Intel land, you do plus offset, in AMD Ryzen land, you do minus offset unless you want to fry your Ryzen on 1.5 vcore.

As a matter of fact, leaving Dynamic Vcore on 0.000000 gets you way too high vcore, like 1.38 vcore or so.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Probably LLC


^ This

Especially with LLC set to auto in the bios. We've got a few days of retail time on the Ryzen platform, in all honesty we shouldn't be trusting any monitoring software to be accurate yet. Got a long month up updates ahead


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> Especially with LLC set to auto in the bios. We've got a few days of retail time on the Ryzen platform, in all honesty we shouldn't be trusting any monitoring software to be accurate yet. Got a long month up updates ahead


Im at 1.248v 38x, BIOS shows 1.16 cpuz/hwinfo64 both show 1.248 which is about where it should be with the -.087 offset ive set it too. Just running some cinebench/cpuz stress tests at 5:40am haha. If it goes well might just leave it like this if its stable. Temps are reaching 63°C instead of 61°C but package temp has gone from 90w to about 127w if this is accurate.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> IT IS a debug UEFI. lol. they had only 3 weeks to make the bios... ummm that we're even treading unknown grounds here.


Smart choice would have been to delay the launch but it wouldn't be AMD if they didn't screw up something during launch


----------



## bluej511

Recap of the evening.

Running it now at 1.245 avg measured using hwinfo64 (it flickers for some reason idk why but oh well hurts my eyes), got it to x38. Ran cpuz stress test and cinebench at the same time once to see what happens. Seems fine, ran cinebench a couple times seems fine as well. Temp peaked at 64.3°C wattage was at 135w lol. Seems ok for now, ill do more stability testing tomorrow.

Seems like OCing with near stock voltage is the way to go. 3.8ghz at 1.245 is pretty damn good considering stock was 3.5 at 1.19 or so. I tried to go lower with the offset but don't think it did much of anything, at least cpuz didn't show it, hwinfo might have wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Recap of the evening.
> 
> Running it now at 1.245 avg measured using hwinfo64 (it flickers for some reason idk why but oh well hurts my eyes), got it to x38. Ran cpuz stress test and cinebench at the same time once to see what happens. Seems fine, ran cinebench a couple times seems fine as well. Temp peaked at 64.3°C wattage was at 135w lol. Seems ok for now, ill do more stability testing tomorrow.
> 
> Seems like OCing with near stock voltage is the way to go. 3.8ghz at 1.245 is pretty damn good considering stock was 3.5 at 1.19 or so. I tried to go lower with the offset but don't think it did much of anything, at least cpuz didn't show it, hwinfo might have wasn't paying attention.


How are your temps with the new settings?

Edit: duh, learn to read next time.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Recap of the evening.
> 
> Running it now at 1.245 avg measured using hwinfo64 (it flickers for some reason idk why but oh well hurts my eyes), got it to x38. Ran cpuz stress test and cinebench at the same time once to see what happens. Seems fine, ran cinebench a couple times seems fine as well. Temp peaked at 64.3°C wattage was at 135w lol. Seems ok for now, ill do more stability testing tomorrow.
> 
> Seems like OCing with near stock voltage is the way to go. 3.8ghz at 1.245 is pretty damn good considering stock was 3.5 at 1.19 or so. I tried to go lower with the offset but don't think it did much of anything, at least cpuz didn't show it, hwinfo might have wasn't paying attention.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How are your temps with the new settings?
> 
> Edit: duh, learn to read next time.


I'm in the same boat. I tried 4Ghz but the temps and voltage were too high. I scaled back down to 3.825Ghz at 1.3v (Haven't tried to find if i can get more out of 1.3 yet) and now my temps are under 70c with my pump on low (I need to figure out how to manually set the pump to full speed on my mobo) Basically my computer is in-audible at the moment with my 8 core 3.8Ghz and 1392mhz 980 ti. So i guess that is cool.


----------



## Forceman

Shame AMD doesn't put a per-core temp sensor in there, pretty useful feature.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How are your temps with the new settings?
> 
> Edit: duh, learn to read next time.


Haha yea this is on the new F3F BIOS as well. I think before without the OC i ended up hitting a max of 66°C. I'm guessing the xfr vcore spike causes the sky high temps we've been seeing. Max temps are worrying because of thermal throttle, true, BUT it's better to look at avg temps with Ryzen at stock speeds, makes a lot more sense. My vcore stock speeds would hit 1.44 thats enough to get some temps, now runs cooler with less voltage albeit consuming a bit more power, about 45w more to be exact.

To give you an idea of room temp, my case temp sensor reads 21° water reads 23°, my 2 HDDs read 30°/24° and my SSD reads 24° see. Not sure if shes fully stable yet but running two stress tests at the same time sounds like a good stability test haha.

CPUZ Single went from 2024 to 2218, multi went from 17352 to 19291. Cinebench R15 went from 140 single core to 150, multi went from 1500 to 1611.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I tried 4Ghz but the temps and voltage were too high. I scaled back down to 3.825Ghz at 1.3v (Haven't tried to find if i can get more out of 1.3 yet) and now my temps are under 70c with my pump on low (I need to figure out how to manually set the pump to full speed on my mobo) Basically my computer is in-audible at the moment with my 8 core 3.8Ghz and 1392mhz 980 ti. So i guess that is cool.


Yea im getting that 3.8 at 1.245avg voltage, goes from 1.248 to 1.236 but seems like avg is 1.245. Tried to drop it lower to see if it would boot, it did but cpuz and hwinfo were reading different vcores so didnt bother yet.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Shame AMD doesn't put a per-core temp sensor in there, pretty useful feature.


Right now the temps we are seeing aren't the actual temps. I read somewhere that Ryzen doesn't base thermals overall, but from some sort of formula. So i'm not sure what we are seeing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Right now the temps we are seeing aren't the actual temps. I read somewhere that Ryzen doesn't base thermals overall, but from some sort of formula. So i'm not sure what we are seeing.


The temps are formula temps but wtv the reading is for tctl sensor, the max is still 95°C. I'm only at 65°C i got room to go haha.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haha yea this is on the new F3F BIOS as well. I think before without the OC i ended up hitting a max of 66°C. I'm guessing the xfr vcore spike causes the sky high temps we've been seeing. Max temps are worrying because of thermal throttle, true, BUT it's better to look at avg temps with Ryzen at stock speeds, makes a lot more sense. My vcore stock speeds would hit 1.44 thats enough to get some temps, now runs cooler with less voltage albeit consuming a bit more power, about 45w more to be exact.
> 
> To give you an idea of room temp, my case temp sensor reads 21° water reads 23°, my 2 HDDs read 30°/24° and my SSD reads 24° see. Not sure if shes fully stable yet but running two stress tests at the same time sounds like a good stability test haha.
> 
> CPUZ Single went from 2024 to 2218, multi went from 17352 to 19291. Cinebench R15 went from 140 single core to 150, multi went from 1500 to 1611.
> Yea im getting that 3.8 at 1.245avg voltage, goes from 1.248 to 1.236 but seems like avg is 1.245. Tried to drop it lower to see if it would boot, it did but cpuz and hwinfo were reading different vcores so didnt bother yet.


You stated your CPUZ score went up, but not your clocks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You stated your CPUZ score went up, but not your clocks


Oops my bad, i went from the stock clock of 3.5ghz avg i was getting (some cores were reaching the 3.9ghz but it was a quick bleep) to 3.8ghz with .045v.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oops my bad, i went from the stock clock of 3.5ghz avg i was getting (some cores were reaching the 3.9ghz but it was a quick bleep) to 3.8ghz with .045v.










I think the sweet spot for me will be 1.3v I might go up to 1.325 if it gets me 3900. Right now i'm testing stability of 3850 at 1.3 (1.287 in cpuz)

All using Ryzen master since i'm at work, and remoting.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sweet spot for me will be 1.3v I might go up to 1.325 if it gets me 3900. Right now i'm testing stability of 3850 at 1.3 (1.287 in cpuz)
> 
> All using Ryzen master since i'm at work, and remoting.


Yea i'm shocked its stable so far but we shall see. I usually test stability while gaming gets both gpu/cpu a work out. My temps will change however as the gpu isn't even remotely under load so might see slightly higher benchmark temps but for gaming should stay relatively low. I can't think of a really demanding cpu game been using BF1 32v32.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i'm shocked its stable so far but we shall see. I usually test stability while gaming gets both gpu/cpu a work out. My temps will change however as the gpu isn't even remotely under load so might see slightly higher benchmark temps but for gaming should stay relatively low. I can't think of a really demanding cpu game been using BF1 32v32.


Whenever my overclock wasn't stable on my 6700k BF1 would crash it in an instant.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone have an asrock board yet? Do they allow offset voltage, thats how i want to OC as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Whenever my overclock wasn't stable on my 6700k BF1 would crash it in an instant.


Yea my 4690k was plenty stable i found its limit. When it wasnt i added an extra .01v and it was fully stable. Shame on this gigabyte i wont be able to dial it in that precise. I'm not sure if i can do manual voltage offset, seems like u need to use the page up/down on your keyboard. The msi z97 was a breeze to OC with.

Doesnt help having an r9 390 dump an extra 215w in the loop though, an rx 480 with 125w would have been awesome.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea my 4690k was plenty stable i found its limit. When it wasnt i added an extra .01v and it was fully stable. Shame on this gigabyte i wont be able to dial it in that precise. I'm not sure if i can do manual voltage offset, seems like u need to use the page up/down on your keyboard. The msi z97 was a breeze to OC with.
> 
> Doesnt help having an r9 390 dump an extra 215w in the loop though, an rx 480 with 125w would have been awesome.


Ryzen Master gives a lot of control but you have to enable HPET to use it which loses some performance. I have faith they'll get it worked out though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Ryzen Master gives a lot of control but you have to enable HPET to use it which loses some performance. I have faith they'll get it worked out though.


I personally have never been a fan of OCing CPUs thru software, for me its just another thing to go wrong and crash, its way more stable for GPUs as its the only method but idk just never been a fan. Been doing on the bios for years. Even on a gpu its not full proof, just ask the amd relive driver users how wattman has been working out haha.


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys dont just oc your cpu clock.
Also look at Memory fabric(i think. the link between 2 ccx complex) overclock. AFAIK (thanks to stilt) it is tied to memory clock speed @1/2 speed. Like if memory speed is 3000mhz, that will run @1500mhz.
For effective memory oc, OC it by upping BCLK . Like @125. Not by just memory multiplier. Keep the cpu clock speed static. And run benches like timespy physics please.


----------



## MrPerforations

can you tell me if your ram coolers still fit am4 please?


----------



## nycgtr

Seems I can only maintain 4ghz stable with 1.4v Ugh. Getting 84c under load on a 2x 360 loop with 1 gpu is a bit disappointing. Not sure if I should just live with a lower clock.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Seems I can only maintain 4ghz stable with 1.4v Ugh. Getting 84c under load on a 2x 360 loop with 1 gpu is a bit disappointing. Not sure if I should just live with a lower clock.


4.0 wasn't stable for me at 1.4v so you are better off than me. I just settled for 3.85Ghz at 1.287v


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Seems I can only maintain 4ghz stable with 1.4v Ugh. Getting 84c under load on a 2x 360 loop with 1 gpu is a bit disappointing. Not sure if I should just live with a lower clock.


Yea those temps don't seem right at all, im getting 65°C with a 240 and 360. I havent tried temps with both loaded but i ran gpuz render and cpuz stress and it only went up a little. I let it warm the water up 7°C over case temp and didn't seem to do much.

Not sure if that extra .150mv is going to raise it 20°C so idk, i did change the inset in my ekwb cpu block.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea those temps don't seem right at all, im getting 65°C with a 240 and 360. I havent tried temps with both loaded but i ran gpuz render and cpuz stress and it only went up a little. I let it warm the water up 7°C over case temp and didn't seem to do much.
> 
> Not sure if that extra .150mv is going to raise it 20°C so idk, i did change the inset in my ekwb cpu block.


What program are you using to check temps?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No need. Use USB BIOS flashback.


tried it, the board just won't post anymore. pressing the power button has no effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Thanks. Have you found that CPU+GPU performance is lacking to the same levels the reviews are talking about?
> 
> in the past, I have noticed on other CPUs in the past with a good overclock, can tend to suffer in compute performance when running a #D graphics load. The reason is that the internal PCIe controller is not getting enough power to process the traffic that is going between the CPU and GPU, as a result frame rates suffer. You can resolve that issue by supplying some additional VCCIO voltage. The books say that VCCIO is for memory overclocking and while that is true it helps, They dont mention it is because it is strengthening both the Internal memory controller and PCIe controller that runs the x16 lanes to the GPU. What it does is provide extra strength to the controller when it is being taxed at both ends and getting itself overwhelmed at stock voltages.
> 
> That scenario sounds very similar to what we have been seeing with Ryzen. I am not sure if it is the SOC voltage or the VDDIO voltage that the books say is internal memory controller voltage that supports Ryzens PCIe controller but you may actually find that VCCSOC at 1.20 with a little bit extra improves gaming performance.


sorry, I have not tested much into 3D territory yet, was just ironing out the CPU when the board died.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What program are you using to check temps?


Using hwinfo64, measured it compared to msi afterburner for gpu temps and ryzen master for cpu temps and they are identical. Theyre all reading from the same sensor.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Using hwinfo64, measured it compared to msi afterburner for gpu temps and ryzen master for cpu temps and they are identical. Theyre all reading from the same sensor.


Hmph. I'm not sure. My 980 Ti which is in the same loop is at 24-25c, and my CPU is at 55c idle. Sooooo yeah.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hmph. I'm not sure. My 980 Ti which is in the same loop is at 24-25c, and my CPU is at 55c idle. Sooooo yeah.


Yea same, r9 390 idles at 25° 1700x at 41°C


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Decided to do something completely different than planned. Was waiting on the CH6 but its to bricky for me
> 
> Just ordered a B350 mATX board and a 1700
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells, the phase design could be enough to push the 65w 1700 to 3.9
> 
> Low RdsOn P-Pak MOS -> this is good right? cooler VRMs, if they tend to get a bit hot i can put a heatsink on them myself i still have some Enzos pure forged copper sinks
> 
> Anyways, getting this board saves me 200 euro on the mobo, 100 euro on a new case and some other stuff, with that 300 euro i can basically sell my 1080 get a 1080 Ti.
> 
> So yeah, at least gonna try it :


Definitely let us know how it goes. I may be running that exact same setup soon.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Definitely let us know how it goes. I may be running that exact same setup soon.


I got a X370GT7, and i'm not a fan of their BIOS at all. Would not recommend. I would totally get some other board unless they fix their BIOS before you get it.


----------



## mistax

=/ was able to get 4.0 stable at 1.425 volt with 2x16gb @ 2133 any higher and i need to put in more volt. I was able to do 4.05 with 141x28.5 with 2x16gb @ 3000, but that required 1.46 volt. Wonder if i should do BLCK oc to get higher ram speed, or look for lower voltage for a stable 3.9, or just crack open the other 1700 i have and see if it can stable 4.0 with under 1.4 voltage


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> =/ was able to get 4.0 stable at 1.425 volt with 2x16gb @ 2133 any higher and i need to put in more volt. I was able to do 4.05 with 141x28.5 with 2x16gb @ 3000, but that required 1.46 volt. Wonder if i should do BLCK oc to get higher ram speed, or look for lower voltage for a stable 3.9, or just crack open the other 1700 i have and see if it can stable 4.0 with under 1.4 voltage


It irritates me when people buy 2 with the intention of returning one. There are plenty of people around right now waiting for 1700's.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It irritates me when people buy 2 with the intention of returning one. There are plenty of people around right now waiting for 1700's.


To be fair, those people waiting had plenty of time to purchase one. It's not like these chips sold out instantly. Some sites had them up for days. They'll be back in stock soon.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> To be fair, those people waiting had plenty of time to purchase one. It's not like these chips sold out instantly. Some sites had them up for days. They'll be back in stock soon.


It's also crappy to do to AMD, and cause the retailer work of having to send it back.

Edit: It isn't like it doesn't work at what it was marketed for.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It irritates me when people buy 2 with the intention of returning one. There are plenty of people around right now waiting for 1700's.


I think it had to do with distribution. The microcenter where I'm got a shipment of 600+ cpu. The only things that sold out were motherboards.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I think it had to do with distribution. The microcenter where I'm got a shipment of 600+ cpu. The only things that sold out were motherboards.


I just want you to know that if i could downvote you i would.


----------



## Neokolzia

I don't think now is a good time to be binning chips xD honestly. Bios are so unstable.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It irritates me when people buy 2 with the intention of returning one. There are plenty of people around right now waiting for 1700's.


This is probably why Newegg has a "returns only for exchange on exact same Item" policy when it comes to CPU's


----------



## gupsterg

@SuperZan

Thanks for IHS info







, adding your data ASAP.

@ChronoBodi

Thanks for share on your gigabyte oc'ing







. If you remount cooler please get IHS stamp info.

I will also create a googledoc to link in my sig today with some essential info like the VID/VCORE stuff I posted, offical info on RAM spec support, some bits out of the stilts thread and elmor pdf plus will add post links to where users share bios shots/settings.

@mistax

If you have or get IHS stamp data please share







.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> This is probably why Newegg has a "returns only for exchange on exact same Item" policy when it comes to CPU's


100% this.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 100% this.


wait isn't that the same thing? If your chip isn't good you just exchange for another one?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It's also crappy to do to AMD, and cause the retailer work of having to send it back.
> 
> Edit: It isn't like it doesn't work at what it was marketed for.


It sucks but AMD takes into account returned CPU's so it's not unexpected. There are more awful things on this planet though.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> wait isn't that the same thing? If your chip isn't good you just exchange for another one?


It gives other people a chance to get one while also having you pay return shipping, and probably a restocking fee if it still works.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> Thanks for IHS info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , adding your data ASAP.
> 
> @ChronoBodi
> 
> Thanks for share on your gigabyte oc'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you remount cooler please get IHS stamp info.
> 
> I will also create a googledoc to link in my sig today with some essential info like the VID/VCORE stuff I posted, offical info on RAM spec support, some bits out of the stilts thread and elmor pdf plus will add post links to where users share bios shots/settings.
> 
> @mistax
> 
> If you have or get IHS stamp data please share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll take a look to see which batch the one in my system is. But after a bit more tweaking i got it to 3950 with 141blck X 28 and 3000 on ram @ 1.375volt.

the one that is unopened is made in malaysia


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It sucks but AMD takes into account returned CPU's so it's not unexpected. There are more awful things on this planet though.


Yeah i guess so. I'm just soft for AMD right now because if they go under it is just intel, and for the foreseeable future we will only get 5% gains.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'll take a look to see which batch the one in my system is. But after a bit more tweaking i got it to 3950 with 141blck X 28 and 3000 on ram @ 1.375volt.
> 
> the one that is unopened is made in malaysia


Update your sig to 3950Mhz. You need every drop of epeen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'll take a look to see which batch the one in my system is. But after a bit more tweaking i got it to 3950 with 141blck X 28 and 3000 on ram @ 1.375volt.
> 
> the one that is unopened is made in malaysia


NP







, get all 3 bits of data :-

CPU SKU
BATCH
Country
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Update your sig to 3950Mhz. *You need every drop of epeen.*


Do we need to do this.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Update your sig to 3950Mhz. You need every drop of epeen.


I'm not sure why you're upset that I'm trying to get the most value of a 1700? But i doubt it's the overclocking that is making you upset.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , get all 3 bits of data :-
> 
> CPU SKU
> BATCH
> Country
> Do we need to do this.


yd1700bbm88ae
ua1705pgt
malaysia


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , get all 3 bits of data :-
> 
> CPU SKU
> BATCH
> Country
> Do we need to do this.


Yes, we do lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're upset that I'm trying to get the most value of a 1700? But i doubt it's the overclocking that is making you upset.


I was in no means being sarcastic, or snide. I've said my peace, and i'm over it. I was sincerely telling you to update it literally for the epeen


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> yd1700bbm88ae
> ua1705pgt
> malaysia


Cheers added







. When you have time a CPU-Z validation link please, so I can fill RAM info







. I did read your past posts (quickly) and didn't note a temp for your 3.95GHz OC, if you can share plus what app loading CPU I can add that







.

Amazed your using 2x16GB @ ~3000MHz, damn nice result IMO







.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I got a X370GT7, and i'm not a fan of their BIOS at all. Would not recommend. I would totally get some other board unless they fix their BIOS before you get it.


What are exactly the issues you are having with Biostar bios?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yeah i guess so. I'm just soft for AMD right now because if they go under it is just intel, and for the foreseeable future we will only get 5% gains.


I get you. I want AMD to succeed as well but I don't think they're going anywhere anytime soon. Their CPU's will continue to sell well, Vega will sell well and they also have contracts with MS and Sony. I'm supporting them by going with the 1800x over the 1700.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> What are exactly the issues you are having with Biostar bios?


Well, to start their overclocking features are hidden. They have a tab called O.N.E ,which you would think would have it, but it only has voltage control. Apparently the overclocking features are hidden 3 sub-directories down in the advanced menu. Also there is no way for me to control the fans. It is a random speed from 3 pin, or 4 pin with 3 different profiles. I have no options to set my 3 pin fans to max. This becomes a problem with my pump which has a 3 pin. Furthermore when i pre-ordered it the board was listed as supporting 3200 Mhz RAM. Now their webpage posts it as only supporting 2667Mhz RAM. I have no idea if they ever plan to support 3200Mhz, but i wouldn't have bought this board if it didn't.

Note i initially did not know there were even overclocking features included. When they weren't on the ONE tab i just thought they excluded them until future BIOS updates.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well, to start their overclocking features are hidden. They have a tab called O.N.E ,which you would think would have it, but it only has voltage control. Apparently the overclocking features are hidden 3 sub-directories down in the advanced menu. Also there is no way for me to control the fans. It is a random speed from 3 pin, or 4 pin with 3 different profiles. I have no options to set my 3 pin fans to max. This becomes a problem with my pump which has a 3 pin. Furthermore when i pre-ordered it the board was listed as supporting 3200 Mhz RAM. Now their webpage posts it as only supporting 2667Mhz RAM. I have no idea if they ever plan to support 3200Mhz, but i wouldn't have bought this board if it didn't.
> 
> Note i initially did not know there were even overclocking features included. When they weren't on the ONE tab i just thought they excluded them until future BIOS updates.


Hmm i think i can live with that for now except the RAM, there isnt an option in the Bios to set ramspeed higher manually?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hmm i think i can live with that for now excelp the RAM, there isnt an option in the Bios to set ramspeed higher manually?


I tried to set my 3200 Mhz RAM to 2933 in Ryzen Master, but it failed to boot. Note that i have 4 single rank sticks.


----------



## vallonen

I'm still waiting for my parts but this looks good though, having to tinker around and fine tune and improve, knowing that it will only get better moving forward. I've missed that aspect to be honest. Now I'm gonna struggle mentally with the clock, because I want to reach 4! haha.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I tried to set my 3200 Mhz RAM to 2933 in Ryzen Master, but it failed to boot. Note that i have 4 single rank sticks.


I heard 4 dimms is a bad idea with ryzen, not only because it supports dual channel max but you wont be hitting high speeds with 4 dimms.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I heard 4 dimms is a bad idea with ryzen, not only because it supports dual channel max but you wont be hitting high speeds with 4 dimms.


Yep. I've heard that, but i had the RAM from my skylake system. So yeah. Thanks again.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yep. I've heard that, but i had the RAM from my skylake system. So yeah. Thanks again.


I have 4 sticks of 8gb 3200Mhz CAS 14 myself from when I owned a 6800k. I'll probably install only 2 sticks (16gb) and use all 4 when Zen+ is out. RAM issues should be ironed out by then.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hmm i think i can live with that for now except the RAM, there isnt an option in the Bios to set ramspeed higher manually?


There is a manual option for frequency as well as major timings. I've got 2x8GB running 2930ish 16-16-16-38 on the GT7. Should get better with updates.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have 4 sticks of 8gb 3200Mhz CAS 14 myself from when I owned a 6800k. I'll probably install only 2 sticks (16gb) and use all 4 when Zen+ is out. RAM issues should be ironed out by then.


I mean, yeah, i'd like to do that, but i actually use more than 16GB sometimes. Thanks though


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I mean, yeah, i'd like to do that, but i actually use more than 16GB sometimes. Thanks though


I wasn't recommending you do so. I was just saying. Guessing you encode?


----------



## jezzer

That should be sufficient for a while, the ram i have should be able to do that on 13-14 timings, now just hoping they didnt cheap out on bios settings on the b350 racing version









Then again its not that expensive and with stock issues easy to sell might takenup to 3-4 days tho due to shipping. Before the weekend i shoukd be able to try it out


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I wasn't recommending you do so. I was just saying. Guessing you encode?


I just have a lot of stuff running. I would get crashes with my Vive headset all the time with 16GB


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> But why is SMT working fine in applications but not in games?


Because games are way more sensitive to their render thread being moved around inproperly, where as crunching a few numbers in some app the impact may be there too but it's hidden by the big amount of threads used, where as games use threads for specific tasks and the render thread which mainly determines FPS probably isn't too parallelized in some, on Console and Console games it may be but on PC games it may not. As such when the render thread gets moved between CCXs it gets a bit of a performance penalty due to Windows being stupid.
SMT off won't help you but it may address another issue in Windows that some have and that is the wrong logical to physical core/cache mapping Windows has messed up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> The hardware may be ready but the software was certainly not. While I just hate to see so much criticism about Ryzen I also want to pull the trigger and so I wonder how good it really is.
> 
> Yeah, mixed results, atleast on Dota2
> 
> Any user reviews on here comparing Ryzen's to 6900K with Radeon GPU ?


In DOTA 2 the issue actually is the game when it comes to the terrible Vulkan performance. Games are way more sensitive in DX12 and Vulkan and honsestly, anything but Doom I would not run in DX12 or Vulkan as they still very often perform worse than DX11/OGL. Developers can't code in DX12 and Vulkan yet properly or they are trying some stupid tricks when it comes to threads and Windows messes it up. See how OGL and Vulkan have opposing results when it comes to 2+2 vs 4+0, 1+1 vs 2+0.
Of course the same as above carries over, Windows mismanagement of the threads and mapping.


----------



## GHADthc

Anyone had a play with the Asrock boards and the hyper BCLK engine II? Interested to see if it helps in overclocking at all.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I just bought an NZXT GRID+ to resolve my complaints about the fan settings on my X370GT7. Need to control dat pump.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Anyone had a play with the Asrock boards and the hyper BCLK engine II? Interested to see if it helps in overclocking at all.


Why would you play with BCLK when you have ratios especially when they are even fractional (40.0x, 40.25x, 40.50x, ...)? You need to OC your PCIe, SATA, RAM speed via BCLK? Because that I think is what happens on Ryzen when you up the BCLK. Only some Intel CPUs have BCLK uncoupled from peripherals and maybe RAM.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why would you play with BCLK when you have ratios especially when they are even fractional (40.0x, 40.25x, 40.50x, ...)? You need to OC your PCIe, SATA, RAM speed via BCLK? Because that I think is what happens on Ryzen when you up the BCLK. Only some Intel CPUs have BCLK uncoupled from peripherals and maybe RAM.


If intel uncoupled their BCLK from their PCIE etc that'd be news to me. I was under the assumption that when you hit 125, or 150 on the BCLK that it scaled the other clocks proportionately. I don't know why some people insist on messing with the BCLK. Probably because of the Q6600 days.


----------



## SpecChum

Is this dual rank memory issue likely to be resolved via bios updates or is it likely permanent?

I've got a 3000mhz corsair 32gb led kit that I got for a decent price (£80 quid off everywhere else) so reluctant to send back. If it likely to work full speed at a some point.


----------



## cilius

I am stuck with the decision between those two CPUs.

1800x build in Malaysia
1700x build in China

The 1700x would be 120€ (127$) less including taxes. From what i read the 1700x is with oc in the same range like the 1700x.

Are there any know differences between chips made in Malaysia and in China?




Going for the 1700 would be 50€ (or 53$) cheaper than the 1700x option since I got a bargain on the 1700x and 1800x.

Board would be the CH6.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I just have a lot of stuff running. I would get crashes with my Vive headset all the time with 16GB


That's surprising to me, im still running 8gb's of DDR3 never have i had a low memory warning or anything of the sort. I usually have tons of chrome tabs open and a few twitch streams going, while having WoW open in the background. I just dont even know what i could do on my PC to eat 16gb's lol.


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> If intel uncoupled their BCLK from their PCIE etc that'd be news to me. I was under the assumption that when you hit 125, or 150 on the BCLK that it scaled the other clocks proportionately. I don't know why some people insist on messing with the BCLK. Probably because of the Q6600 days.


BLCK on Skylake and Kaby Lake can be adjusted without messing with the other clocks, but it does indeed affect the PCIe speed.



Edit: Oh, wait, the fixed frequency label seems to apply to PCIe as well, so that has its own multiplier to get it to 100MHz, or as close as possible, depending on the BLCK frequency.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is this dual rank memory issue likely to be resolved via bios updates or is it likely permanent?
> 
> I've got a 3000mhz corsair 32gb led kit that I got for a decent price (£80 quid off everywhere else) so reluctant to send back. If it likely to work full speed at a some point.


Saving 80 "quid" (I know its a british term) i would likely keep it. I'm not positive if it can be resolved, but i know they are taking a hard lookg at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cilius*
> 
> I am stuck with the decision between those two CPUs.
> 
> 1800x build in Malaysia
> 1700x build in China
> 
> The 1700x would be 120€ (127$) less including taxes. From what i read the 1700x is with oc in the same range like the 1700x.
> 
> Are there any know differences between chips made in Malaysia and in China?
> 
> Going for the 1700 would be 50€ (or 53$) cheaper than the 1700x option since I got a bargain on the 1700x and 1800x.
> 
> Board would be the CH6.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


I would probably just save the cash. All the chips have the same ceiling. (You'll see i have a 1700x, but i pre-ordered it before i knew, dammit.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That's surprising to me, im still running 8gb's of DDR3 never have i had a low memory warning or anything of the sort. I usually have tons of chrome tabs open and a few twitch streams going, while having WoW open in the background. I just dont even know what i could do on my PC to eat 16gb's lol.


I usually have 10 chrome tabs open, spotify, discord, and a few other things, also WoW. Right now without wow open i'm at 4.9GB used. Before i did a fresh install i'd be sitting at about 7-8 without wow open. I like to think of my PC as a big workstation now with 8 Cores, 32GB of RAM, and a 980 Ti


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Anyone had a play with the Asrock boards and the hyper BCLK engine II? Interested to see if it helps in overclocking at all.


that wasn't on my x370 killer in fact, i never saw bclk at all.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> If intel uncoupled their BCLK from their PCIE etc that'd be news to me. I was under the assumption that when you hit 125, or 150 on the BCLK that it scaled the other clocks proportionately. I don't know why some people insist on messing with the BCLK. Probably because of the Q6600 days.


On HW/DC yes you can only use those "straps"/correction multipliers at some certain BCLK values, but SL/KL has the BCLK uncoupled for some stuff and I think some old CPUs may have had it as well.
See SL arch for details. And how Intel forgot to block BCLK OCing at first on any board or with external BCLK making nonK OCable just like old days, of course they hate that they are the #1 antiOC company







And remove every OC ability they can, I don't know how they imagined no one would find it, anyone reading those arch. specs could see it coming


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Saving 80 "quid" (I know its a british term) i would likely keep it. I'm not positive if it can be resolved, but i know they are taking a hard lookg at it.


Interestingly my ram is on gigabyte gaming 5 QVL list but at 3200, but not 2933.

Hmm, I'm wondering if manually changing from 3000 cas15 to 3200 cas16 would work.


----------



## bluej511

Afternoon gents.

So was going thru the Ryzen OC document, i noticed everyone whose at 2.8 like i am has .50-.100mv more then i do. Is it possible i ended up with a decent 1700x? Or am i OCing it wrong haha?

Wondering what you guys are using to test stability and for how long. I don't plan on using prime95 as i think its a joke for a program. I did run cpuz stress test last night with cinebench r15 at the same time (although i didn't do it long it didnt have any issues). I even ran cpuz and gpuz render test at the same time and it seemed alright.

When i OCed my 4690k i ran the intel utility stress test for 15mins to check for base stability then ran it for an hr and that was it. After that i just used it how i normally would and if it crashed would up the voltage just slightly.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Afternoon gents.
> 
> So was going thru the Ryzen OC document, i noticed everyone whose at 2.8 like i am has .50-.100mv more then i do. Is it possible i ended up with a decent 1700x? Or am i OCing it wrong haha?
> 
> Wondering what you guys are using to test stability and for how long. I don't plan on using prime95 as i think its a joke for a program. I did run cpuz stress test last night with cinebench r15 at the same time (although i didn't do it long it didnt have any issues). I even ran cpuz and gpuz render test at the same time and it seemed alright.
> 
> When i OCed my 4690k i ran the intel utility stress test for 15mins to check for base stability then ran it for an hr and that was it. After that i just used it how i normally would and if it crashed would up the voltage just slightly.


I scaled my OC back to 3.85 @ 1.287v


----------



## navjack27

Bluej, I use cinema4D and Adobe premiere. If I can render a project in both one after another then I consider it stable.


----------



## SuperZan

I use Y-Cruncher myself. It throws a variety of workloads at the chip and stresses cache and memory as well. It sometimes means a bit more voltage or a bit less clockage but I've also never had so much as a peep from a Y-Cruncher stable system.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I scaled my OC back to 3.85 @ 1.287v


Yea makes more sense. Im at [email protected] and it seems fine. It was 5am when i set it ran a couple tests together worked alright, ran R15 5-6x one right after the other no issues.

If it can run at [email protected] 3.8 shouldnt need 1.3v+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Bluej, I use cinema4D and Adobe premiere. If I can render a project in both one after another then I consider it stable.


Ill try Cinema4d, i tried aida64 but for the life of me can't figure out which stress test to use so i said screw it and left it alone. Id love to see if shes stable at these voltages though.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> 
> 
> Using an ASUS B350 Prime Plus, but I've only pushed it to 3.7GHz @ 1.24v under load (flucuates without LLC to as low as 1.22v and is stable, but I've got a bit of LLC enabled just to keep it at around 1.24-1.26v under load to keep it rock solid stable for now until I feel like pushing more) and I got my DDR4 3000MHz kit working.
> 
> Only 62c load under the wraith cooler too, so not too shabby!


Which KIT are you using? I'm trying to get a corsair vengeance lpx 3000 MHz kit running, but it only boots with max 2400 MHz


----------



## navjack27

Yeah I just tend to test using programs I actually use


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why would you play with BCLK when you have ratios especially when they are even fractional (40.0x, 40.25x, 40.50x, ...)? You need to OC your PCIe, SATA, RAM speed via BCLK? Because that I think is what happens on Ryzen when you up the BCLK. Only some Intel CPUs have BCLK uncoupled from peripherals and maybe RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> If intel uncoupled their BCLK from their PCIE etc that'd be news to me. I was under the assumption that when you hit 125, or 150 on the BCLK that it scaled the other clocks proportionately. I don't know why some people insist on messing with the BCLK. Probably because of the Q6600 days.
Click to expand...

The highest end boards in the X370 line up, Gigabyte k7, Asus Crosshair, think.. asrock has something like it too.

Have a chip onboard that I believe allows for bclk adjustment without effecting PCI-E could be wrong, or I just don't understand it that well yet since still waiting on the hardware.

Chip is called Turbo bclk


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The highest end boards in the X370 line up, Gigabyte k7, Asus Crosshair, think.. asrock has something like it too.
> 
> Have a chip onboard that I believe allows for bclk adjustment without effecting PCI-E could be wrong, or I just don't understand it that well yet since still waiting on the hardware.
> 
> Chip is called Turbo bclk


Yes I've heard that some higher boards have external BCLK but I do not know if that helps with making it separate from everything but the CPU, RAM, ...
Might just be a gimmick that allows you the usual 105MHz at most before stuff gets unstable.

Really no need with the multiplier being this flexible by 0.25 steps. That smaller steps in MHz than 1MHz of BCLK would do.

---

As far as testing, on Intel the x264 was used on OCN, you can find it in my signature check the dropbox it should have everything you need, supports AVC (x264) and HEVC (ffmpeg and handbrake). HEVC usually being harder to pass and to my best knowledge it should be working fine on stable systems.
That's what I would use.
You could also try waifu2x but at least on Intel it runs very hot and I have no idea how good it is at finding instability.
Prime, Pi, ... useless.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like OCing with near stock voltage is the way to go.


Seems to align with what The Stilt posted:



Quote:


> As indicated by the Vmin-Fmax curve, Zeppelin's voltage scaling is perfectly linear until 3.3GHz (25mV per 100MHz). The first deviation ("Critical 1") from this linear behavior can be seen at 3.3GHz. The second and the final deviation ("Critical 2") can be seen at 3.5GHz. Beyond this point the voltage scaling is neither linear or recovers even temporarily, and the CPU is requiring higher voltage in increasingly larger steps to scale further.
> 
> The ideal frequency range for the process or the design (as a whole) appears to be 2.1 - 3.3GHz (25mV per 100MHz). Above this region (>= 3.3GHz) the voltage scaling gradually deteriorates to 40 - 100mV+ per 100MHz.
> 
> *This means that at ~3.8GHz pushing further usually becomes extremely costly (power / thermal wise)*.


----------



## navjack27

Cuz what the stilt wrote up I just leave it on auto. My two thread performance goes up to 4.1/4.1ghz that way. No reason to OC ryzen


----------



## Clockster

Guys I need some advice. I'm still not sure what memory to pick up.

Apparently these are compatible with Ryzen and the X370 chipset.

CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 Dominator Platinum
CMK32GX4M4A2133C15 Vengeance LPX
CMK32GX4M4A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
CMK64GX4M4A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
CMK16GX4M2A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
CMK32GX4M2A2400C16 Vengeance LPX

Any ideas?


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Guys I need some advice. I'm still not sure what memory to pick up.
> 
> Apparently these are compatible with Ryzen and the X370 chipset.
> 
> CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 Dominator Platinum
> CMK32GX4M4A2133C15 Vengeance LPX
> CMK32GX4M4A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
> CMK64GX4M4A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
> CMK16GX4M2A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
> CMK32GX4M2A2400C16 Vengeance LPX
> 
> Any ideas?


None of them Get CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Vengeance LPX it's the exact set that shipped with the Ryzen review kits. Guaranteed to work.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I need 32GB of RAM though. I always ran out while using 16GB because windows 10 uses so much damn RAM. The OS itself uses 5GB of my RAM.
> 
> (I'm using all 4 slots. If i used 2 it'd still be dual rank.)


I'm running an aged install of windows 10 (fresh anniversary update install after that came out) and I'm using 4.9 of 16GB.. with 14 chrome tabs open and jdownloader which is using 614MB on it's own.. and geforce experience, controller companion, origin and steam and java background services etc, and foobar as well.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm running an aged install of windows 10 (fresh anniversary update install after that came out) and I'm using 4.9 of 16GB.. with 14 chrome tabs open and jdownloader which is using 614MB on it's own.. and geforce experience, controller companion, origin and steam and java background services etc, and foobar as well.


Well i guess my computer has cancer.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well i guess my computer has cancer.




Win10 after boot. If you're getting some 2GB+ you've got crap load of bloatware in there. A clean install might be around 1.3GB or even less, Win doesn't really count it that previsely but it's similar in HWiNFO.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Seems to align with what The Stilt posted:


Guess i picked a perfect place to start haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> None of them Get CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Vengeance LPX it's the exact set that shipped with the Ryzen review kits. Guaranteed to work.


Thats not even remotely true haha. TONS of reviewers couldn't even get them to work at 3000mhz let alone anything lower. Got stuck at 2133mhz like the rest of us.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So my Ryzen has finally arrived at the post office. Any information I should get from it to post in this thread? or for the forms and whatnot? Not going to set it up properly until next week since I still don't have my EK bracket, but I might do an improvised test bench.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So my Ryzen has finally arrived at the post office. Any information I should get from it to post in this thread? or for the forms and whatnot? Not going to set it up properly until next week since I still don't have my EK bracket, but I might do an improvised test bench.


Check the first page, take a pic of the IHS for all the info on it, batch number/etc/etc


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Check the first page, take a pic of the IHS for all the info on it, batch number/etc/etc


Will do, just want to make sure I don't have to disassemble my rig for it at a later point


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Guess i picked a perfect place to start haha.
> Thats not even remotely true haha. TONS of reviewers couldn't even get them to work at 3000mhz let alone anything lower. Got stuck at 2133mhz like the rest of us.


Yeah that's what's bugging me lol
Eh the choice


----------



## bluej511

New video for you guys, he def needs more subscribers He has both 1700x/1800x getting VERY close to the 7700k in some games, once windows brings in a nice update for processes should be much better at 1080p. I game on ultrawide would be nice for me too.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 4.0 wasn't stable for me at 1.4v so you are better off than me. I just settled for 3.85Ghz at 1.287v


Same here, 4.0 not stable @1.4 so I got 3.9 @1.33. I'll just stick w/ it as temps max
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I use Y-Cruncher myself. It throws a variety of workloads at the chip and stresses cache and memory as well. It sometimes means a bit more voltage or a bit less clockage but I've also never had so much as a peep from a Y-Cruncher stable system.


where you download y-cruncher? I tried one off hwtbot but not sure if thats the same one thou.


----------



## gupsterg

@navjack27

BCLK chip boards currently are:-

Asrock X370 Taichi, Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Gigabyte GA-X370 Gaming K7

@bluej511

RealBench stress mode, 8 Pack approved for Ryzen stability testing







. IIRC The Stilt's thread CineBench. Another source close to official info stated CineBench for reviewers.

Both The Stilt, Chew and IIRC 8 Pack state P95 not have correct optimizations to use on Ryzen. And like you I don't use it. I plan to also use [email protected] as long stabilty test like I did on my i5/Z97/GPU OC stability tests.


----------



## navjack27

Well since I don't have room to use my ryzen full time I just upgraded my dad's rig. I just threw his 4790s desktop SSD in the ryzen build so I'll always have it available to retest in the future once updates come out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @navjack27
> 
> BCLK chip boards currently are:-
> 
> Asrock X370 Taichi, Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Gigabyte GA-X370 Gaming K7
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> RealBench stress mode, 8 Pack approved for Ryzen stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IIRC The Stilt's thread CineBench. Another source close to official info stated CineBench for reviewers.
> 
> Both The Stilt, Chew and IIRC 8 Pack state P95 not have correct optimizations to use on Ryzen. And like you I don't use it. I plan to also use [email protected] as long stabilty test like I did on my i5/Z97/GPU OC stability tests.


I've been using Realbench ever since it came out, awesome stress test









Really excited to see new BIOS updates, gonna try and grab a kit of Flare X 3200 when they go on sale.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @navjack27
> 
> BCLK chip boards currently are:-
> 
> Asrock X370 Taichi, Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Gigabyte GA-X370 Gaming K7
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> RealBench stress mode, 8 Pack approved for Ryzen stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IIRC The Stilt's thread CineBench. Another source close to official info stated CineBench for reviewers.
> 
> Both The Stilt, Chew and IIRC 8 Pack state P95 not have correct optimizations to use on Ryzen. And like you I don't use it. I plan to also use [email protected] as long stabilty test like I did on my i5/Z97/GPU OC stability tests.


Good to know gup, so seems like cinebench r15 is a good stress test. I really wish there was a way to leave it on a loop.

I'm curious now is how many runs of it should i do to test for stability. It's gob smacking that some people are using quite a bit more voltage on their 1700x/1800x to get to where i am.

Also for people OCing dont forget to look at WHEA errors in windows for stability.

As for me, i may end up getting a DAC to run instead of using my front ports as they make too much background noise for my liking, back works fine though just need an extension. My z97 gaming 5 that used aux 5v power to the board for audio didn't have this issue either so its a bit weird.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys dont just oc your cpu clock.
> Also look at Memory fabric(i think. the link between 2 ccx complex) overclock. AFAIK (thanks to stilt) it is tied to memory clock speed @1/2 speed. Like if memory speed is 3000mhz, that will run @1500mhz.
> For effective memory oc, OC it by upping BCLK . Like @125. Not by just memory multiplier. Keep the cpu clock speed static. And run benches like timespy physics please.


Assuming nobody else mentioned this already, but a writeup that somebody did on Anandtech mentioned that the PCIe frequency is directly linked to the BCLK, therefore it's not recommended to change that.


----------



## mus1mus

I think Elmor is doing a BLCK OC on the CHVI. Maybe they have removed the relationship so they can introduce straps? No?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've been using Realbench ever since it came out, awesome stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited to see new BIOS updates, gonna try and grab a kit of Flare X 3200 when they go on sale.


Sgt how many passes do you reckon to test for stability? I did maybe 5-6 one right after the other last night.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've been using Realbench ever since it came out, awesome stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited to see new BIOS updates, gonna try and grab a kit of Flare X 3200 when they go on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt how many passes do you reckon to test for stability? I did maybe 5-6 one right after the other last night.
Click to expand...

There's a stress test button right next to the Benchmark one, I normally leave it running for 4 hours with whatever amount of memory you have


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think Elmor is doing a BLCK OC on the CHVI. Maybe they have removed the relationship so they can introduce straps? No?


AFAIK, from Stilt's tech review, there are no straps on current boards. The PCIE interface will get dropped to Gen2 and Gen1 at different Bclk speeds. I think the max that was recommended to avoid issues was ~108. LN2 benching is an entirely different scenario.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There's a stress test button right next to the Benchmark one, I normally leave it running for 4 hours with whatever amount of memory you have


Guessing you guys aren't using r15 but 11.5 maybe?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think Elmor is doing a BLCK OC on the CHVI. Maybe they have removed the relationship so they can introduce straps? No?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> AFAIK, from Stilt's tech review, there are no straps on current boards. The PCIE interface will get dropped to Gen2 and Gen1 at different Bclk speeds. I think the max that was recommended to avoid issues was ~108. LN2 benching is an entirely different scenario.


What RV said Mus, it's also shown/stated by elmor (ie drops of pci-e gen), but elmor/der8auer/users are going higher than Stilt's recommendation.

I plan to do testing of just multipler OC vs BCLK with multipler.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Guessing you guys aren't using r15 but 11.5 maybe?


I think Sgt Bilco is talking about RealBench and you are talking about Cinebench15.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko@bluej511

For i5/Z97 I used to use x264 posted by @jackcy in haswell oc thread with statistics first. As this was highlighted as the "cool" avx stress test. The temps I saw on x264 were ~5-10°C lower on x264, this gave me ball park idea on cooling prior to going RB stress mode/[email protected], as those load GPU as well.

I did x264 for 48 loops/4hrs RB/12hrs+ [email protected] to count a OC stable on my i5/Z97. All my 4.4-4.9GHz profiles set this way. I had no game issues and my 4.9GHz profile been 1yr+ rock solid, I've done 100s of hours [email protected]







.

Same plan for R7 1700, when I get a damn mobo







.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> None of them Get CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Vengeance LPX it's the exact set that shipped with the Ryzen review kits. Guaranteed to work.


Not on the B350-Plus @2933 MHz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There's a stress test button right next to the Benchmark one, I normally leave it running for 4 hours with whatever amount of memory you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing you guys aren't using r15 but 11.5 maybe?
Click to expand...

Asus ROG Realbench https://rog.asus.com/tag/realbench/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko@bluej511
> 
> I used to use x264 posted by @jackcy in haswell oc thread with statistics first. As this was highlighted as the cool avx stress test. The temps I saw on x264 were ~5-10C lower on x264, this gave me ball park idea on cooling prior to going RB stress mode, as that loads GPU as well. I did x264 for 48 loops/4hrs RB/12hrs+ [email protected] to count a OC stable on my i5/z97. All my 4.4-4.9GHz profiles set this way. I had no game issues and my 4.9GHz profile been 1yr+ rock solid, I've done 100s of hours [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Same plan for R7 1700, when I get a damn mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I almost do the same, I use AIDA first then Realbench, I used to do more folding but sadly not any for over a year now.


----------



## ChronoBodi

next question is, how the hell do i get my ram to go past 2133 mhz? Like i;ve been OCing CPU/vcore, but complete idiot when it comes to setting ram right. my ram kit is from a powerspec g418, G.skill 3200mhz ram with 16s timing i think.

XMP doesn't work on this board (duh)

So i need to know what is most likely ram speed that can get through, or it's just immature BIOS. my gut feeling is that BIOS is immature for ram now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Asus ROG Realbench https://rog.asus.com/tag/realbench/
> I almost do the same, I use AIDA first then Realbench, I used to do more folding but sadly not any for over a year now.


Ok will do, hope its stable at 1.245, pretty sweet voltage and temps aren't much higher then stock. Ill try for 15mins first see what happens then do an hr. If its like my 4690k will crash in there somewhere. Shouldn't need more then an hr from my experience
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> next question is, how the hell do i get my ram to go past 2133 mhz? Like i;ve been OCing CPU/vcore, but complete idiot when it comes to setting ram right. my ram kit is from a powerspec g418, G.skill 3200mhz ram with 16s timing i think.
> 
> XMP doesn't work on this board (duh)
> 
> So i need to know what is most likely ram speed that can get through, or it's just immature BIOS. my gut feeling is that BIOS is immature for ram now.


Dont even bother ive tried everything haha. I even had it do a boot loop when i set it to 2933 or something. Otherwise it just boots up and resets the BIOS. This is on f3f as well, shame but its expected.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> next question is, how the hell do i get my ram to go past 2133 mhz? Like i;ve been OCing CPU/vcore, but complete idiot when it comes to setting ram right. my ram kit is from a powerspec g418, G.skill 3200mhz ram with 16s timing i think.
> 
> XMP doesn't work on this board (duh)
> 
> So i need to know what is most likely ram speed that can get through, or it's just immature BIOS. my gut feeling is that BIOS is immature for ram now.


Do you have the options to set primary timings in the bios idividually?

If so just manually enter your kits timings, speed, and voltage. If it doesn't boot loosen timings. I'd also check to see if your kit is single or dual rank, single being the better case scenario currently.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko

I think folding is a real productive stability test, as in your contributing to cause whilst getting your testing done.

It also is exercising rig more as CPU/GPU both under load, like RB ST, vs just a CPU test. I used it alot to check GPU ROM MODs/OC for the 11 Fiji cards I had.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do you have the options to set primary timings in the bios idividually?
> 
> If so just manually enter your kits timings, speed, and voltage. If it doesn't boot loosen timings. I'd also check to see if your kit is single or dual rank, single being the better case scenario currently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok will do, hope its stable at 1.245, pretty sweet voltage and temps aren't much higher then stock. Ill try for 15mins first see what happens then do an hr. If its like my 4690k will crash in there somewhere. Shouldn't need more then an hr from my experience
> Dont even bother ive tried everything haha. I even had it do a boot loop when i set it to 2933 or something. Otherwise it just boots up and resets the BIOS. This is on f3f as well, shame but its expected.


to RV8000:
This is what i am total idiot at. At least i've tried 2933 mhz on 16s, doesn't work, maybe it has to be 18ms looser timing, so.... so far i know how to change ram speed but total noob on changing timings.

to bluej5:
Yea, when i tried XMP it rebooted 5 times in a row until PC was like "screw this" and went back to 2133 mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> AFAIK, from Stilt's tech review, there are no straps on current boards. The PCIE interface will get dropped to Gen2 and Gen1 at different Bclk speeds. I think the max that was recommended to avoid issues was ~108. LN2 benching is an entirely different scenario.


Ohh. That's good to hear, and bad as well. :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What RV said Mus, it's also shown/stated by elmor (ie drops of pci-e gen), but elmor/der8auer/users are going higher than Stilt's recommendation.
> 
> I plan to do testing of just multipler OC vs BCLK with multipler.


Cool, I will remember that in time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I think folding is a real productive stability test, as in your contributing to cause whilst getting your testing done.
> 
> It also is exercising rig more as CPU/GPU both under load, like RB ST, vs just a CPU test. I used it alot to check GPU ROM MODs/OC for the 11 Fiji cards I had.


It is a good test of stability for sure and helps contribute to a good cause.

I don't need to stress my GPUs because I only overclock them when I'm benching, I leave them at stock when gaming


----------



## straha20

Been reading everything I can find on Ryzen for a while now, and one thing I have not seen discussed at all...Has there been any differences noted between manufacture location of China or Malaysia? Like many others, I am sitting a a shiny new 1700, but no motherboard to put it into...patiently waiting on my preorder MSI Carbon. As best as I can tell, all the pics in this thread have shown processors from China...mine is Malaysia.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Been reading everything I can find on Ryzen for a while now, and one thing I have not seen discussed at all...Has there been any differences noted between manufacture location of China or Malaysia? Like many others, I am sitting a a shiny new 1700, but no motherboard to put it into...patiently waiting on my preorder MSI Carbon. As best as I can tell, all the pics in this thread have shown processors from China...mine is Malaysia.


It's too early to tell. So far, no, nothing seems to indicate a country of manufacture relating to performance.

My 1700X is a malay chip.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> next question is, how the hell do i get my ram to go past 2133 mhz? Like i;ve been OCing CPU/vcore, but complete idiot when it comes to setting ram right. my ram kit is from a powerspec g418, G.skill 3200mhz ram with 16s timing i think.
> 
> XMP doesn't work on this board (duh)
> 
> So i need to know what is most likely ram speed that can get through, or it's just immature BIOS. my gut feeling is that BIOS is immature for ram now.


There's an Asus ROG R&D employee helping guys out over on /amd/motherboards and he's saying that the BIOS is certainly affecting RAM across vendors.

Find beta BIOS's if you can, and keep in mind that Gskill just announced AMD AM4 compatible RAM.

Lastly, the Asus employee is saying that samsung b-die in the 3000MHz range is yielding the best results.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Assuming nobody else mentioned this already, but a writeup that somebody did on Anandtech mentioned that the PCIe frequency is directly linked to the BCLK, therefore it's not recommended to change that.


See this video.




he is running 125BCLK. If it is tied to pciE ,then i think 125 BCLK wouldnt be achievable . ? no?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What RV said Mus, it's also shown/stated by elmor (ie drops of pci-e gen), but elmor/der8auer/users are going higher than Stilt's recommendation.
> 
> I plan to do testing of just multipler OC vs BCLK with multipler.


Please do it. (If u are willing to take the risk of uncertainty







).Also , do a bench of just Memory oc (like @3200-3660) with BCLK with @120-130 vs stock memory clock( @2133-2660 ) Keeping cpu clock same. Do run cinebench r15 ( specially single) also 3dmark physics test. please.


----------



## bluej511

So i ran realbench for 15mins (usually with my OCs on the many ive done for myself and customers using other stress tests) 15min is enough to know if its a good start. Usually will crash within 1-5mins. This seems like no problem right now and it was right where i thought. 3.5ghz was at 1.19 and 3.8 is at 1.244 sounds about right.

Temps were as follows.
tctl min 43.30°C max 69.6°C avg 66.3°C

vrm temps was min 42°C max 66°C avg 60°C

I have it set to 1.248 in BIOS (kinda somewhat, the gigabyte bios info is horrid) and averaged around 1.244 so a lose of .004 so not too bad with LLC set to auto. Peaked at 136w though haha. Incresed of 46w over stock speeds.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So i ran realbench for 15mins (usually with my OCs on the many ive done for myself and customers using other stress tests) 15min is enough to know if its a good start. Usually will crash within 1-5mins. This seems like no problem right now and it was right where i thought. 3.5ghz was at 1.19 and 3.8 is at 1.244 sounds about right.
> 
> Temps were as follows.
> tctl min 43.30°C max 69.6°C avg 66.3°C
> 
> vrm temps was min 42°C max 66°C avg 60°C
> 
> I have it set to 1.248 in BIOS (kinda somewhat, the gigabyte bios info is horrid) and averaged around 1.244 so a lose of .004 so not too bad with LLC set to auto. Peaked at 136w though haha. Incresed of 46w over stock speeds.


Is there any reason why IBT or IBT AVX should be used a stability test? It's been recommended for Vishera for a while, but why not Ryzen?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> There's an Asus ROG R&D employee helping guys out over on /amd/motherboards and he's saying that the BIOS is certainly affecting RAM across vendors.
> 
> Find beta BIOS's if you can, and keep in mind that Gskill just announced AMD AM4 compatible RAM.
> 
> Lastly, the Asus employee is saying that samsung b-die in the 3000MHz range is yielding the best results.


So its very early BIOS as i suspected, the question is, how do i find my exact specs of my RAM?

btw, i think this is my 16gb 8gbx2 kit:
https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-PC4-25600-Platform-F4-3200C16D-16GVK/dp/B0153XBZKW

it's a ripjaw 3200 mhz, 16 timing? No idea if single rank or double, no idea who makes the die, so what specific detail is this ram?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So its very early BIOS as i suspected, the question is, how do i find my exact specs of my RAM?
> 
> btw, i think this is my 16gb 8gbx2 kit:
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-PC4-25600-Platform-F4-3200C16D-16GVK/dp/B0153XBZKW
> 
> it's a ripjaw 3200 mhz, 16 timing? No idea if single rank or double, no idea who makes the die, so what specific detail is this ram?


Most reviews will reveal the actual chip manufacturer and type. The kit you linked is pretty nice. Expect decent performance with those.

The timings are advertised on the product page of G-Skill.

Right now you'll be held back by BIOS. Later revisions will let you hit 3200. Asus's CH6 beta firmware is already stable with 2x8Gb @ 3200MHz...but they're also having issues with bricking


----------



## bluej511

Guys, you have to watch this video for the accent alone haha. He makes some SERIOUS valid points.


----------



## ChronoBodi

uh guys my fan is acting weird, but nothing wrong with CPU temps, by that i mean the front case fan.





it spins them slows then spins.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is a good test of stability for sure and helps contribute to a good cause.
> 
> I don't need to stress my GPUs because I only overclock them when I'm benching, I leave them at stock when gaming


NP







, I should have said a bit more







.

Why RB/[email protected] is better than just a CPU test is basically by bringing the GPU into play I see it as you've brought more of the system into use. It's like when members will say I can do x CPU test for so long and once CPU & GPU came into play they had stability issues, even if GPU was stock.

I guess as more systems get built, more OC, we will start seeing some correlation what stability test works better. In the way highlights instability quicker. It may also depend on the particular CPU sample and OC method. I know on my 1st i5 4690K, it didn't like x264 much when OC'd, so I concentrated on making that function without failing and the rest fell in place. This method of using the program which highlights instability more/quicker aided me in speeding up OC profiling.

Another thing I noted by using 2 differing CPUs on same parts was how VCRING/VCCSA/VCCIOA/VCCIOD differed besides VID/VCORE at stock. As I have yet to build system and Ryzen is differing to Intel god knows if we will see differing "voltages" besides VID/VCORE.

Due to how immature the platform is, the OS "issues", it may be "swings and roundabouts" on user experience for a while.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> uh guys my fan is acting weird, but nothing wrong with CPU temps, by that i mean the front case fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it spins them slows then spins.


Can't tell much from the video.

On the aorus, its a hybrid fan plugs for all 8 fan headers. If your fan is pwm, set it to pwm, if its voltage controlled then voltage. Under smart fan 5 in bios you can change the fan curve (unbelievably precisely might i had), i believe you have either silent/manual/full speed and one other i cant remember.

I have my pump and fan both set to manual, with pwm (as they are both pwm controlled) both run where they should be, although i have no speed reading at all for my pump which is kinda scary and idk why i dont.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So i ran realbench for 15mins (usually with my OCs on the many ive done for myself and customers using other stress tests) 15min is enough to know if its a good start. Usually will crash within 1-5mins. This seems like no problem right now and it was right where i thought. 3.5ghz was at 1.19 and 3.8 is at 1.244 sounds about right.
> 
> Temps were as follows.
> tctl min 43.30°C max 69.6°C avg 66.3°C
> 
> vrm temps was min 42°C max 66°C avg 60°C
> 
> I have it set to 1.248 in BIOS (kinda somewhat, the gigabyte bios info is horrid) and averaged around 1.244 so a lose of .004 so not too bad with LLC set to auto. Peaked at 136w though haha. Incresed of 46w over stock speeds.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yea np, right now i'm just testing it out with mundane tasks, chrome/skype/steam blah blah just to see desktop stability. Ive had a few of my OCs crash just doing so. Been stable since last night, i may give bf1 a go and see how it does, not expecting better fps because im already maxing it out at 74fps (yes i know not a good benchmark, im using freesync i cap my fps) its just for me only to test its stability. I may go back and redo my benchmarks for the ones that were even or lower then my 4690k to see if there's any difference in gaming.

I may just do far cry primal as its a pretty quick benchmark and see if theres any difference. I do that with my frame rate cap off of course.


----------



## SpecChum

1800x here!

1700 coming tomorrow.

Still undecided. Keeping the 1800x at auto is still appealing, 4.1Ghz dual core and 3.7Ghz all core isn't too bad and no faffing about.

I've got plenty of time to decided it seems; still no sign of mobo!


----------



## bluej511

So a quick OCed benchmark. Not a ridiculous OC so not much increase, however temps were going DOWN while benchmarking Far Cry Primal, no xfr+no vcore peak= lower max temps.

*Far Cry Primal*

[email protected]/1700x/[email protected]

Min 64.00 / 52.00 / 55.00
Avg 73.00 / 69.00 / 70.00
Max 82.00 / 80.00 / 80.00


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When you have time a CPU-Z validation link please, so I can fill RAM info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did read your past posts (quickly) and didn't note a temp for your 3.95GHz OC, if you can share plus what app loading CPU I can add that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Amazed your using 2x16GB @ ~3000MHz, damn nice result IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@gupsterg

http://valid.x86.fr/k6ny34

AIDA64 on 24 hours, netted me 44-46C average, I'm running on a swiftech H220-x


----------



## Rainmaker91

Just picked up my 1700x, and I'm sad to say that my old AM2 cooler wont fit with the clip. It seems that the new CPUs have a different package size which makes it so that the older coolers have to tight of a fit to be used, and I'm quite sure that if I could cram it on I would end up squashing either the CPU or the mobo socket (or both).

I already have the EK am4 brackets so I'm always going to get it mounted, but it also means I will have to go directly on to water without actually testing a different cooler first. Which is something I'm not particularly fond of doing.

Anyway, since I believe we can never get enough pictures of this stuff I have some here for you guys














Edit: oh and the memory is quite slow so I'll have to wait and see how much of a factor that is on this thing, I tend to prefer more memory rather than speedy memory but it sounds like speed is quite important on this one.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When you have time a CPU-Z validation link please, so I can fill RAM info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did read your past posts (quickly) and didn't note a temp for your 3.95GHz OC, if you can share plus what app loading CPU I can add that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Amazed your using 2x16GB @ ~3000MHz, damn nice result IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k6ny34
> 
> AIDA64 on 24 hours, netted me 44-46C average, I'm running on a swiftech H220-x
Click to expand...

@gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Just picked up my 1700x, and I'm sad to say that my old AM2 cooler wont fit with the clip. It seems that the new CPUs have a different package size which makes it so that the older coolers have to tight of a fit to be used, and I'm quite sure that if I could cram it on I would end up squashing either the CPU or the mobo socket (or both).
> 
> I already have the EK am4 brackets so I'm always going to get it mounted, but it also means I will have to go directly on to water without actually testing a different cooler first. Which is something I'm not particularly fond of doing.
> 
> Anyway, since I believe we can never get enough pictures of this stuff I have some here for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice pics!









After all the posts about my experience with the 7700k not being anything like what others have gotten I thought "ok, well obviously I was doing something wrong" but not really it turns out....

This was 1080p Ultra with a GTX 1080:



I get that not everyone will have the same experience but it is nice to know that this actually happens....


----------



## WhiteZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @gupsterg
> Nice pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the posts about my experience with the 7700k not being anything like what others have gotten I thought "ok, well obviously I was doing something wrong" but not really it turns out....
> 
> This was 1080p Ultra with a GTX 1080:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that not everyone will have the same experience but it is nice to know that this actually happens....


A single frame doesn't make for any kind of comparison, you need min/avg/max


----------



## Johan45

DON'T KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN MENTIONED BUT i SPENT MANY HOURS OVER THE WEEKEND WRESTLING WITH A 1700 AND 1700X, IN THE END IT TURNED OUT MOST OF MY INSTABILITY AROSE FROM USING AN OLDER wIN10 .ISO OOPS Caps lock was on. Any way I downloaded the newest ISO from MS and it has solved pretty much all the problems I was having. Like random lock up and troubles running memory past stock


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Just picked up my 1700x, and I'm sad to say that my old AM2 cooler wont fit with the clip. It seems that the new CPUs have a different package size which makes it so that the older coolers have to tight of a fit to be used, and I'm quite sure that if I could cram it on I would end up squashing either the CPU or the mobo socket (or both).
> 
> I already have the EK am4 brackets so I'm always going to get it mounted, but it also means I will have to go directly on to water without actually testing a different cooler first. Which is something I'm not particularly fond of doing.
> 
> Anyway, since I believe we can never get enough pictures of this stuff I have some here for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2977777/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2977778/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2977779/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2977780/width/350/height/700
> 
> Edit: oh and the memory is quite slow so I'll have to wait and see how much of a factor that is on this thing, I tend to prefer more memory rather than speedy memory but it sounds like speed is quite important on this one.


Any idea what's hidden under the heatsinks?

If you don't want to pull the heatsinks I think that hwinfo64 gives the PWM controller info but NOT the mosfets


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any idea what's hidden under the heatsinks?
> 
> If you don't want to pull the heatsinks I think that hwinfo64 gives the PWM controller info but NOT the mosfets


As long as it's thermal pads and not thermal paste (I don't want to bother reapplying that) I can always do a check for you and post the pictures. Let me do a quick check.


----------



## ursidae1

Guys, I need your input.
I absolutely have to buy a PC tmrw or the day after.
I have decided to go with:

Ryzen 1700
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
Corsair 16GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Vengeance LPX (CL16-18-18-36, 1.35V)
960 Evo 500GB nvme m.2

Couple of questions for you:

1. Will the SSD work straight away as I have no other pc/parts to play around with and install before it?
2. Will this RAM be ok having in mind all the RAM related problems? I have no idea if it is single of dual ranked.

I know the architecture is still immature but I have to buy the PC now and I'd rather go with this than a 7700K.
Your input is greatly appreciated and much needed.
Many thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @gupsterg
> Nice pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the posts about my experience with the 7700k not being anything like what others have gotten I thought "ok, well obviously I was doing something wrong" but not really it turns out....
> 
> This was 1080p Ultra with a GTX 1080:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that not everyone will have the same experience but it is nice to know that this actually happens....
> 
> 
> 
> A single frame doesn't make for any kind of comparison, you need min/avg/max
Click to expand...

of course it doesn't





That wasn't my point though, my point was the high utilization I was getting.

It matters just as much as the fps does too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> DON'T KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN MENTIONED BUT i SPENT MANY HOURS OVER THE WEEKEND WRESTLING WITH A 1700 AND 1700X, IN THE END IT TURNED OUT MOST OF MY INSTABILITY AROSE FROM USING AN OLDER wIN10 .ISO OOPS Caps lock was on. Any way I downloaded the newest ISO from MS and it has solved pretty much all the problems I was having. Like random lock up and troubles running memory past stock


Glad you got it fixed mate and lol for caps


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any idea what's hidden under the heatsinks?
> 
> If you don't want to pull the heatsinks I think that hwinfo64 gives the PWM controller info but NOT the mosfets


Is this what you wanted to see? or did you want a look at the chipset?


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Food for thought.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*


i linked the same video a page back, this guy is awesome. I'm so glad gamernexus is being called out. They are, if not more so, as idiotic as LinusTechTips.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Is this what you wanted to see? or did you want a look at the chipset?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2977811/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2977812/width/350/height/700


wow does that read 87350D TI? Those are NexFETs simialr to the X370 Taichi and Crosshair VI Hero

If so then it is better than expected , the Intel Z170 / Z270 Pro board would use regular Low RDS(on) mosfets.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> DON'T KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN MENTIONED BUT i SPENT MANY HOURS OVER THE WEEKEND WRESTLING WITH A 1700 AND 1700X, IN THE END IT TURNED OUT MOST OF MY INSTABILITY AROSE FROM USING AN OLDER wIN10 .ISO OOPS Caps lock was on. Any way I downloaded the newest ISO from MS and it has solved pretty much all the problems I was having. Like random lock up and troubles running memory past stock
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it fixed mate and lol for caps
Click to expand...

Thanks Sarge, you only heard a bit of my swearing. I literally spent about 16 hours wrestling with this system and the answer was so simple. The symptoms though seemed so HW/BIOS related. Freezing at idle, couldn't transfer a file without it freezing. I even had crashes in BIOS, never thought windows went that deep but starting to think it does. I had been luckier than a couple of guys who bricked their boards already after recieving this maessage and flashback wouldn't work for them. I had it three different times and recovered. At one point I was ready to torch the whole thing


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i linked the same video a page back, this guy is awesome. I'm so glad gamernexus is being called out. They are, if not more so, as idiotic as LinusTechTips.


Sorry didn't spot that







just got home. Yeah this is one amazing observation. I think the big reviewers have to do it over when all the quircks are out.
Some reviewers make it so underwheling while its one of the biggest if not the biggest CPU shift in history.

sorry for my English, not an native speaker.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> wow does that read 87350D TI? Those are NexFETs simialr to the X370 Taichi and Crosshair VI Hero
> 
> If so then it is better than expected , the Intel Z170 / Z270 Pro board would use regular Low RDS(on) mosfets.




Seems that way to me. As Prime X370 Pro is in stock at an etailer and no ETA on CH6 I think I may go for that.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> wow does that read 87350D TI? Those are NexFETs simialr to the X370 Taichi and Crosshair VI Hero
> 
> If so then it is better than expected , the Intel Z170 / Z270 Pro board would use regular Low RDS(on) mosfets.


No clue, I can send you the raw file if you want to tweak the image to see better. Honestly though I wasn't able to see all that well, but I can check when I get it up and running. Unfortunately that is going to be either on Wednesday or sometime next week since I have a paper due on Wednesday and need the PC until then and I'm leaving for a conference on Thursday.


----------



## gupsterg

@mistax

Updated DB with your info, when and if you get MAX temp info and loading app please let me know.

@rainmaker

Added your info so far to DB, please let me know other info when you have, thanks.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mistax
> 
> Updated DB with your info, when and if you get MAX temp info and loading app please let me know.
> 
> @rainmaker
> 
> Added your info so far to DB, please let me know other info when you have, thanks.


I'll remember to do that, It's probably going to take a while though if that's fine.


----------



## LuckyX2

So what is the stock voltage on a 1700X anyway? My C6H is clearly bugged and sets it to 1.45v on auto.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I'll remember to do that, It's probably going to take a while though if that's fine.


NP







.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that way to me. As Prime X370 Pro is in stock at an etailer and no ETA on CH6 I think I may go for that.


If you are curious as to how the mobo does in OC, OC3D got a decent OC on it in their review:


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So what is the stock voltage on a 1700X anyway? My C6H is clearly bugged and sets it to 1.45v on auto.


This is one odd chip in that the voltage cycles up and down. I found my 1700x sat at about 1.15v under load at stock. Not under load it wasn't uncommon to see high 1.35+ voltage. Best way to check is with a DMM using the probelt on the board.


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> Guys, I need your input.
> I absolutely have to buy a PC tmrw or the day after.
> I have decided to go with:
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
> Corsair 16GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Vengeance LPX (CL16-18-18-36, 1.35V)
> 960 Evo 500GB nvme m.2
> 
> Couple of questions for you:
> 
> 1. Will the SSD work straight away as I have no other pc/parts to play around with and install before it?
> 2. Will this RAM be ok having in mind all the RAM related problems? I have no idea if it is single of dual ranked.
> 
> I know the architecture is still immature but I have to buy the PC now and I'd rather go with this than a 7700K.
> Your input is greatly appreciated and much needed.
> Many thanks


up


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Anybody interested in an in-depth Battlefield 1 Multiplayer Benchmark video (both with/without Overclocking + Core Scaling) of the R7 1700 in comparison to a i5 3570k?

My R7 1700 is arriving tomorrow, I already benchmarked my i5 3570k


----------



## rainmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mistax
> 
> Updated DB with your info, when and if you get MAX temp info and loading app please let me know.
> 
> @rainmaker
> 
> Added your info so far to DB, please let me know other info when you have, thanks.


Wrong rainmaker!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

it's more likely the ram will be run at 2133 mhz considering the bios are very, very immature.

only if you know your exact ram timing and speed, and even then the bios is like too young in a sense to run RAM correctly at higher than JEDEC 2133 mhz.

Newer, matured BIOS is needed.


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's more likely the ram will be run at 2133 mhz considering the bios are very, very immature.
> 
> only if you know your exact ram timing and speed, and even then the bios is like too young in a sense to run RAM correctly at higher than JEDEC 2133 mhz.
> 
> Newer, matured BIOS is needed.


Thanks ChronoBodi!
Any comment on the ssd question?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainmaker*
> 
> Wrong rainmaker!!


Yeah... so...

cool name dude


----------



## axiumone

For the folks that keep bringing up a certain review.

Worth a read.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xv1yp/joker_responds_to_tech_citys_accusations_1128/

Seems like the 7700k was run at 4.0 in the review, but the impression is that it was supposed to be 5.0.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For the folks that keep bringing up a certain review.
> 
> Worth a read.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xv1yp/joker_responds_to_tech_citys_accusations_1128/


tbh I haven't trusted Jokers numbers for a long time, I've butted heads with him on many occasions.

I trust OC3D, Hardware Unboxed/TechSpot and I do agree with Brian (Tech City) on most things









Ryzen will become a beastly CPU over time and it finally put the nail in the coffin for dual cores to finally die


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> Thanks ChronoBodi!
> Any comment on the ssd question?


SSDs no issue, I run three SATA SSDS in my Ryzen rig.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For the folks that keep bringing up a certain review.
> 
> Worth a read.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xv1yp/joker_responds_to_tech_citys_accusations_1128/%5B/URL


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So what is the stock voltage on a 1700X anyway? My C6H is clearly bugged and sets it to 1.45v on auto.


1.45v is way too high, maximum AMD recommended OC voltage is 1.35v.

I can help you how to OC if you're on a Gigabyte mobo.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For the folks that keep bringing up a certain review.
> 
> Worth a read.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xv1yp/joker_responds_to_tech_citys_accusations_1128/%5B/URL
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*
> 
> So what is the stock voltage on a 1700X anyway? My C6H is clearly bugged and sets it to 1.45v on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45v is way too high, maximum AMD recommended OC voltage is 1.35v.
> 
> I can help you how to OC if you're on a Gigabyte mobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maximum voltage is 1.45v, my 1700x is 1.417v at stock.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChronoBodi

even then im not comfortable with 1.4v voltage, i'm doing 1.24v on 3.8 ghz all core. Stable in Cinebench bench runs.


----------



## rainmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah... so...
> 
> cool name dude


Yours is cooler bud


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1.45v is way too high, maximum AMD recommended OC voltage is 1.35v.
> 
> I can help you how to OC if you're on a Gigabyte mobo.


I thought they even told reviewers that 1.365v-1.37v was okay iirc.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As for GPU boost.....can you set a static clock speed on Maxwell/Pascal cards?


If you can't then I would really argue that they are crap for CPU reviews, since you need to remove as many variables as possible in reviews.

As for wether or not you can do it... I wouldn't know, I'm still stuck on Tahiti and I'm probably going to go Vega when that is released since I simply have a preference for ATI cards (personal thing, although that might make me a bit of a fanboy I guess).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As for GPU boost.....can you set a static clock speed on Maxwell/Pascal cards?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then I would really argue that they are crap for CPU reviews, since you need to remove as many variables as possible in reviews.
> 
> As for wether or not you can do it... I wouldn't know, I'm still stuck on Tahiti and I'm probably going to go Vega when that is released since I simply have a preference for ATI cards (personal thing, although that might make me a bit of a fanboy I guess).
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the card and OC software. With PrecisionX and my 980TiKPE I can set a static clock eliminating the boost.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As for GPU boost.....can you set a static clock speed on Maxwell/Pascal cards?


NVidiaInspector -ForcePstate 2 should work.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As for GPU boost.....can you set a static clock speed on Maxwell/Pascal cards?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then I would really argue that they are crap for CPU reviews, since you need to remove as many variables as possible in reviews.
> 
> As for wether or not you can do it... I wouldn't know, I'm still stuck on Tahiti and I'm probably going to go Vega when that is released since I simply have a preference for ATI cards (personal thing, although that might make me a bit of a fanboy I guess).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it depends on the card and OC software. With PrecisionX and my 980TiKPE I can set a static clock eliminating the boost.
Click to expand...

Well if you can then no reason why he shouldn't have done it, sloppy work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As for GPU boost.....can you set a static clock speed on Maxwell/Pascal cards?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then I would really argue that they are crap for CPU reviews, since you need to remove as many variables as possible in reviews.
> 
> As for wether or not you can do it... I wouldn't know, I'm still stuck on Tahiti and I'm probably going to go Vega when that is released since I simply have a preference for ATI cards (personal thing, although that might make me a bit of a fanboy I guess).
Click to expand...

How is Tahiti holding up? seems like it'll never die









I'm in the same boat for Vega, I prefer to run AMD cards, I know the software, usual suspects etc and it's just easier for me to get in and play games although if this takes much longer I'll probably be grabbing a 1080 and calling it a day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As for GPU boost.....can you set a static clock speed on Maxwell/Pascal cards?
> 
> 
> 
> NVidiaInspector -setPstate 2 should work.
Click to expand...

well that confirms it then, sloppy work indeed....


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it depends on the card and OC software. With PrecisionX and my 980TiKPE I can set a static clock eliminating the boost.


I see, either way it sort of need to be static to be able to compare in a review. Anyway, I'm curious to see how low of settings I would have to put to actually cpu bottleneck my 7950.


----------



## Loosenut

got a question, recently put together a ryzen build (1700x, asrock x370 pro gaming (not a favorite brand of mine), and gskil trident ddr4-3200 running @ 2133), I did have it set @ 2400. other than that, all stock except c states.

now to my question, I cannot find where the heck to disable SMT in bios?

now I realize I've probably overlooked it a hundred times or more because I assume it is called by another name. the manual from asrock doesnt appear to be any help.
I'm probably blind by frustration

side note, my 8350 games better than this thing so far


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well that confirms it then, sloppy work indeed....


I tested it only on GTX 660 and it's bit complicated. It requires skill to set it to correct frequency and voltage. P2 state has reduced clock without boost, you need to do certain things to alter voltage before applying correct full speed clock.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> How is Tahiti holding up? seems like it'll never die


It's actually surprisingly good in modern titles, although 3gb of vRAM is starting to become a limiting factor. Also with the "fine wine technology" it's just going to get better to a point anyway... Either way I'm not killing it I'm going to take my 3570k and my 7950 and build a better gaming machine for my younger brother who is still stuck on an older system that I build for him with HD5770 and a core 2. So that's hopefully going to be a nice birthday gift









Edit: I also can't stand nvidia software, but then again I can't really stand the new crimson control panel either as it removed a lot of the advanced settings from catalyst.


----------



## gupsterg

@rainmaker

OOPs, sorry







, updated DB.

@alphac

Cheers







, seen that and there was another video IIRC on Asus YT livestream used that mobo.

Putting aside what we learnt about the VRM on Asus Prime X370 Pro.

Biggest thing that is making me sway with CH6 is the WC headers, I know to be able to get such data in OS I'd need Aquaero 5 LT USB. So when I do WC I'd like "ahh could have got CH6".

The CH6 due to AM3 holes is also allowing me to use Archon SB-E X2, until I get some more £ together to go WC. TR are asking for an invoice of my Archon purchase, which I don't have to gain AM4 bracket, waiting on their response after telling them that. I know I got the Wraith Spire to use with the R7 1700, but wanna get OC'ing testing stuff rather than using at stock.

So Aquaero 5 LT USB ~£50, TR AM4 bracket is min :-
Quote:


> The conversion kit is free of charge, only the shipping costs will be charged to you.
> 
> This would be 5.00 € as uninsured mailing or as an insured parcel, the costs are country-dependent.


Someone on reddit was quoted 15.90 €, no idea what that 5.00 € will go up to yet for me.

Then with so many CH6 getting bricked/DOA in recent posts on web, I'm "Ohh no ...." do I wanna let myself in for this.

As Amazon UK are so good on RMA/support I'd take a chance on CH6, any other etailer no way. I know Amazon UK would send me a new mobo even whilst borked one is in transit to them. No other etailer I have read/experienced in the past to do such support.

I'm not buying Asus for what Asus do via their support centre in the UK, that's for sure.

The Asus Prime X370 Pro I have no qualms won't do as high an OC as CH6 IMO. CH6 is the ideal board for now and later, after thinking it through a lot for me.

Think I'm just gonna have to wait around some more.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it depends on the card and OC software. With PrecisionX and my 980TiKPE I can set a static clock eliminating the boost.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, either way it sort of need to be static to be able to compare in a review. Anyway, I'm curious to see how low of settings I would have to put to actually cpu bottleneck my 7950.
Click to expand...

640x480 testing....naow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well that confirms it then, sloppy work indeed....
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it only on GTX 660 and it's bit complicated. It requires skill to set it to correct frequency and voltage. P2 state has reduced clock without boost, you need to do certain things to alter voltage before applying correct full speed clock.
Click to expand...

I understand that, but since a 1080 has some very high clock speeds out of the box which causes higher boost clocks then it would make sense to at least try and lock it down?

I get why reviewers used it and I fully expect a follow up to come in later when the 1600x drops but it's while GPU boost is great for gamers it's a pain for reviewers :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it depends on the card and OC software. With PrecisionX and my 980TiKPE I can set a static clock eliminating the boost.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, either way it sort of need to be static to be able to compare in a review. Anyway, I'm curious to see how low of settings I would have to put to actually cpu bottleneck my 7950.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> How is Tahiti holding up? seems like it'll never die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually surprisingly good in modern titles, although 3gb of vRAM is starting to become a limiting factor. Also with the "fine wine technology" it's just going to get better to a point anyway... Either way I'm not killing it I'm going to take my 3570k and my 7950 and build a better gaming machine for my younger brother who is still stuck on an older system that I build for him with HD5770 and a core 2. So that's hopefully going to be a nice birthday gift
Click to expand...

I was actually benching a 7970 a little earlier today for fun so I thought I'd ask









That'll make a killer upgrade for sure, I'll be picking up a Kaby Lake chip later in the year to go into my Z270 board and that'll go to someone in need, will be keeping my FX gear around for benching fun though.


----------



## ursidae1

If currently a 3200 ram only runs at 2133 potentially via a bios update it will be able to run at 3200 correct?


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Just picked up my 1700x, and I'm sad to say that my old AM2 cooler wont fit with the clip. It seems that the new CPUs have a different package size which makes it so that the older coolers have to tight of a fit to be used, and I'm quite sure that if I could cram it on I would end up squashing either the CPU or the mobo socket (or both).
> 
> I already have the EK am4 brackets so I'm always going to get it mounted, but it also means I will have to go directly on to water without actually testing a different cooler first. Which is something I'm not particularly fond of doing.
> 
> Anyway, since I believe we can never get enough pictures of this stuff I have some here for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh and the memory is quite slow so I'll have to wait and see how much of a factor that is on this thing, I tend to prefer more memory rather than speedy memory but it sounds like speed is quite important on this one.


Was it safe to update the bios to 0504? I am getting my x370 Prime tomorrow with an 1700x. I have heard that upgrading from bios 0502 to bios 0504 raises the temperature measurements a lot on the x chip. Might just be faulty reading on the new bios though.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Was it safe to update the bios to 0504? I am getting my x370 Prime tomorrow with an 1700x. I have heard that upgrading from bios 0502 to bios 0504 raises the temperature measurements a lot on the x chip. Might just be faulty reading on the new bios though.


Won't have first boot for a couple of days, but I doubt it will pose any major issues. If it does then you can always just revert back to 0502 (I'm assuming that shouldn't be all that difficult).


----------



## Tobiman

Hardware fr have updated their review with interesting results when you undo core parking. http://www.hardware.fr/articles/956-2/zen-architecture-equilibree.html


----------



## DNMock

Hey guys, not an owner, but I am thinking seriously about going AMD over my current 5930K X99 set-up.

Biggest issue I'm concerned with though, is that I also have SLI Titan XP GPU's, which on some engines, especially at higher resolutions will completely saturate the 8x / 8x PCIE 3.0 bandwidth, yielding as much as 20 to 30% more FPS when running at 16x /16x PCIE 3.0. (AFAIK it's the first GPU to actually pull off such a feat, along with the 1080ti now I suppose).

I'm not totally sold on the idea that it's a pure bandwidth issue though and may have something to do with how the CPU handles those lanes. (not wholly familiar with how the whole process works at a technical level tbh.)

With Ryzen being an AMD product and given their history on the GPU side using XDMA to utilize the PCIE lanes instead of a bridge, it stands to reason that AMD has a higher understanding of PCIE lanes as a whole, which has me wondering if intel 8x / 8x would be identical to AMD 8x / 8x set-ups.

Does anyone have the ability or knowledge on the subject enough to let me know if Ryzen is in fact superior in how it handles PCIE lanes over Intel, or am I just kind of SOL and need to wait for Skylake X for 40+ pcie lanes or Zen+ utilizing PCIE 4.0 to have a legit upgrade?

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## h2323

Correct, depending on your board, they should all have bios updates out, plenty of later reviewers and forum guys are getting 3000 with no tweaks.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> If currently a 3200 ram only runs at 2133 potentially via a bios update it will be able to run at 3200 correct?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Hey guys, not an owner, but I am thinking seriously about going AMD over my current 5930K X99 set-up.
> 
> Biggest issue I'm concerned with though, is that I also have SLI Titan XP GPU's, which on some engines, especially at higher resolutions will completely saturate the 8x / 8x PCIE 3.0 bandwidth, yielding as much as 20 to 30% more FPS when running at 16x /16x PCIE 3.0. (AFAIK it's the first GPU to actually pull off such a feat, along with the 1080ti now I suppose).
> 
> I'm not totally sold on the idea that it's a pure bandwidth issue though and may have something to do with how the CPU handles those lanes. (not wholly familiar with how the whole process works at a technical level tbh.)
> 
> With Ryzen being an AMD product and given their history on the GPU side using XDMA to utilize the PCIE lanes instead of a bridge, it stands to reason that AMD has a higher understanding of PCIE lanes as a whole, which has me wondering if intel 8x / 8x would be identical to AMD 8x / 8x set-ups.
> 
> Does anyone have the ability or knowledge on the subject enough to let me know if Ryzen is in fact superior in how it handles PCIE lanes over Intel, or am I just kind of SOL and need to wait for Skylake X for 40+ pcie lanes or Zen+ utilizing PCIE 4.0 to have a legit upgrade?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info!


You're going to get a variety of answers on this topic. Most of which are just hearsay and not wholly verified or based on erroneous assumptions. From my own personal testing, there's about 10% performance deficit on x16/x8 vs x16/x16, but as you've yourself stated, that's using intels platform.

Unfortunately, there will not be a way to test what the true results are on the amd platform until we see either a chip with at least 32 pcie lanes dedicated to gpu's or a motherboard that will utilize a plx/pex chip.

Having said that, I would find it unacceptable to give up performance anywhere if I've invested in a pair of 1080 ti's or TXP's.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So its very early BIOS as i suspected, the question is, how do i find my exact specs of my RAM?
> 
> btw, i think this is my 16gb 8gbx2 kit:
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-PC4-25600-Platform-F4-3200C16D-16GVK/dp/B0153XBZKW
> 
> it's a ripjaw 3200 mhz, 16 timing? No idea if single rank or double, no idea who makes the die, so what specific detail is this ram?


I have had to go check specs and put in manual timing for my last two systems.

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> I have had to go check specs and put in manual timing for my last two systems.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk


Have you manually set it on gigabyte bios? Screenshots would be nice to know what im looking for.


----------



## h2323

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467759/help-setting-gigabyte-ram-timings


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Hardware fr have updated their review with interesting results when you undo core parking. http://www.hardware.fr/articles/956-2/zen-architecture-equilibree.html


http://www.hardware.fr/articles/956-21/jeux-3d-battlefield-1-the-witcher-3.html

Phh. Is that a 15% increase on BF1 just through unparking?
Between HPET, core parking, faster memory speeds, SMT work and BIOS revisions this thing should be screaming in 2 or 3 months. No doubt.

First and foremost Microsoft's support for Ryzen should be the initial jolt which increases Ryzen's performance the most. Vulkan and DX12 being the cherry on top, games have the potential to eliminate much their rendering thread's overhead which could completely nullify the gaming argument exponentially. I keep reiterating low-level because it lowers the dependency on fast IPC and that is inevitably where the industry is headed.

There's no doubt that given some time the gaming benchmarks may look very contrary to the initial reviews. Can't wait to grab an R7.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteZero*
> 
> A single frame doesn't make for any kind of comparison, you need min/avg/max


Ive been holding out for an upgrade for a long time. Good to know quad cores are getting extremely dated as technology moves on. My i5 760 still works but I cant wait to go from quad core to 8 core. Superior in every way for the future of gaming on a PC.

Edit : whoops, meant to quote that battlefield 95% utilization on all cores on that poor intel i5 getting choked out screenshot.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Finally 4.1

http://valid.x86.fr/e68cw1


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Finally 4.1
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e68cw1


Nice job









that is some nice memory as well


----------



## SuperZan

Cheers. That voltage hump past 3.8 is no joke.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Cheers. That voltage hump past 3.8 is no joke.


tell me about it....

takes me around 1.47v for 4.0 to be benchable, I have found that it doesn't need quite as much voltage when using a little extra bclk over pure multi though, will try and confirm that in the coming days though.

Other news....

@The Stilt

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-8#post-38775732
Quote:


> I did some 3D testing and eventhou there is not nearly enough data to confirm it, I'd say the SMT regression is infact a Windows 10 related issue.
> In 3D testing I did recently on Windows 10, the title which illustrated the biggest SMT regression was Total War: Warhammer.
> 
> All of these were recorded at 3.5GHz, 2133MHz MEMCLK with R9 Nano:
> 
> *Windows 10 - 1080 Ultra DX11:*
> 
> 8C/16T - 49.39fps (Min), 72.36fps (Avg)
> 8C/8T - 57.16fps (Min), 72.46fps (Avg)
> 
> *Windows 7 - 1080 Ultra DX11:*
> 
> 8C/16T - 62.33fps (Min), 78.18fps (Avg)
> 8C/8T - 62.00fps (Min), 73.22fps (Avg)
> 
> At the moment this is just pure speculation as there were variables, which could not be isolated.
> Windows 10 figures were recorded using PresentMon (OCAT), however with Windows 7 it was necessary to use Fraps.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Was your memory not stable at 1.35v? I'm assuming you have the Trident Z model that is rated to do 14-14-14-34 at 1.35v. Or did you just go to 1.5v to be on the safe side?


Finally got to upload the screengrab of my max oc on cpu and mem, here you go.









Oh, and this on an H80i with 10°C ambient. There might be more to come when I get a working board and non-leaking waterblock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hmm. You're the third or fourth CH6 owner I've heard of whose board decided to poop out shortly after installation. Asus might've had a pretty bad quality control issue on one batch


I have opened a technical support case for rma at Asus, but have not heard back from them yet. I will keep you posted on anything I might find out about the self-destroying C6H's.


----------



## cyenz

Is 3900 at 1.35v any good for a 1700 or i got myself a dud (like always)?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Finally got to upload the screengrab of my max oc on cpu and mem, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have opened a technical support case for rma at Asus, but have not heard back from them yet. I will keep you posted on anything I might find out about the self-destroying C6H's.


Which bios are you running. I have never seen a 43 deg on this chip unless it was 0702 .


----------



## TristanL

did my build today, seems to run without major problems so far

1800X
Asus Prime 370X-Pro
HyperX DDR4 2666 CL13 (Installed in A2 & B2)
Thermalright Macho X2

but i do have a few questions:

1. Right now it will only boot with 2400MHz set as the RAM speed (second DOCP Profile) with 2666 (even set manually) I have to reset the Bios.
The Bios is the newest (504) - am i missing something or is this just one of the expected things that might happen with early BIOS Versions?

my temperature seems fairly high:

even while in BIOS it hits the 55-60°C, i did some small benches stresstests with CPUZ and got up to 75°C, as you can see the voltage seems pretty high (no OC!) in the BIOS it is set to the default 1.35V. Are these temps still normal or should I re check the cooler?

3. last but not least, there is an unknown device displayed in the device manager, and even google cant really find what it is (latest AMD Chipset is installed) Any Ideas?


(pls excuse my poor writing it was an exiting build/day and now i need to calm down and get some rest)

Bonus 3D Mark 11 Performance Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12031119


----------



## dir_d

I'm still looking for a mobo, got everything else at the house. Is the mATX ASrock AB350m Pro4 really out or vaporware? That's the one i want but i have not seen it in the states from anyone.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Hardware fr have updated their review with interesting results when you undo core parking. http://www.hardware.fr/articles/956-2/zen-architecture-equilibree.html


Disabling core parking is among the first things I do and check for even with a quad core CPU...
Sadly it doesn't seem like reviewers know much about Win power options, you can rename the profiles to what ever you want, create your own etc. what matters is what you set inside those profiles, you can set min/max CPU clock, parking, cooling, PCIe speeds, and other stuff that can affect performance for various parts of the computer.
For an old game that would run many many unbelievable FPS, I've actually made a special profile once that would limit the CPU down so it doesn't run full throttle when it can 800MHz instead for the task needed as such the power and cooling are very very different.

For those that don't know how to set parking, it's in power options, just enable it with this for Win10:

Code:



Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583]
"Attributes"=dword:00000000

In other words this balanced/performance profile thing is useless that's going on in reviews, just go into your profile and set the CPU to what you want not what M$ predefined the profile with.


^ This works for Intel to drop clocks and volts even with manual volts set. 99% base clock, 100% = Turbo = OC clock.
Dunno how Ryzen likes it, if it wants always 100% and forbid Windows to fiddle with clocks and leave it to the CPU or if it wants the states to be changed by Windows like it's on Intel.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> takes me around 1.47v for 4.0 to be benchable


It's stats like that that make me just want to keep the 1800x I've got right here and run it at stock instead of faffing about lol

I take it you've got to reboot between using Ryzen Master? You can't like have a mult-core profile, where it clocks to 3.9Ghz on all cores and a "default" one where XFR kicks in for 4.1Ghz on less cores?


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> did my build today, seems to run without major problems so far
> 
> 1800X
> Asus Prime 370X-Pro
> HyperX DDR4 2666 CL13 (Installed in A2 & B2)
> Thermalright Macho X2
> 
> but i do have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Right now it will only boot with 2400MHz set as the RAM speed (second DOCP Profile) with 2666 (even set manually) I have to reset the Bios.
> The Bios is the newest (504) - am i missing something or is this just one of the expected things that might happen with early BIOS Versions?
> 
> my temperature seems fairly high:
> 
> even while in BIOS it hits the 55-60°C, i did some small benches stresstests with CPUZ and got up to 75°C, as you can see the voltage seems pretty high (no OC!) in the BIOS it is set to the default 1.35V. Are these temps still normal or should I re check the cooler?
> 
> 3. last but not least, there is an unknown device displayed in the device manager, and even google cant really find what it is (latest AMD Chipset is installed) Any Ideas?
> 
> 
> (pls excuse my poor writing it was an exiting build/day and now i need to calm down and get some rest)
> 
> Bonus 3D Mark 11 Performance Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12031119


I have the same board and 1700x that I have been messing with. It's really picking with ram, I have some Corsair 3200 that I used with it and it did not like anything over 2666. Anything over that or trying to use XMP/DOCP resulted in failed boots. I had my chip under water and idle temps with the latest 504 bios were reading around 55 also, I think it's just being reported incorrectly.

If you downloaded the 1.3GB file with the chipset drivers, extract the whole thing to a folder and have windows search the directory for the driver. That's what I had to do to get rid of that entry in device manager.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> You're going to get a variety of answers on this topic. Most of which are just hearsay and not wholly verified or based on erroneous assumptions. From my own personal testing, there's about 10% performance deficit on x16/x8 vs x16/x16, but as you've yourself stated, that's using intels platform.
> 
> Unfortunately, there will not be a way to test what the true results are on the amd platform until we see either a chip with at least 32 pcie lanes dedicated to gpu's or a motherboard that will utilize a plx/pex chip.
> 
> Having said that, I would find it unacceptable to give up performance anywhere if I've invested in a pair of 1080 ti's or TXP's.


Yeah, I know it's a lot of conjecture, but unfortunately I'm not even sure if the different platforms are capable of handling PCIE lanes in different manners .


----------



## gen4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> did my build today, seems to run without major problems so far
> 
> 1800X
> Asus Prime 370X-Pro
> HyperX DDR4 2666 CL13 (Installed in A2 & B2)
> Thermalright Macho X2
> 
> but i do have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Right now it will only boot with 2400MHz set as the RAM speed (second DOCP Profile) with 2666 (even set manually) I have to reset the Bios.
> The Bios is the newest (504) - am i missing something or is this just one of the expected things that might happen with early BIOS Versions?
> 
> my temperature seems fairly high:
> 
> even while in BIOS it hits the 55-60°C, i did some small benches stresstests with CPUZ and got up to 75°C, as you can see the voltage seems pretty high (no OC!) in the BIOS it is set to the default 1.35V. Are these temps still normal or should I re check the cooler?
> 
> 3. last but not least, there is an unknown device displayed in the device manager, and even google cant really find what it is (latest AMD Chipset is installed) Any Ideas?
> 
> 
> (pls excuse my poor writing it was an exiting build/day and now i need to calm down and get some rest)
> 
> Bonus 3D Mark 11 Performance Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12031119


1700X
0502 @ 1.35 auto resulting in 1.45n+v (cpuz) @ bios and cpuz 36°c idle, ~42°c surfing web(setting up system)
0504 @ 1.35 target v (1.26n-1.29n v idle 1.35-6nV cpuz) max load (encoding) 44c idle 74c maxload

Asus Prime 370X-Pro
HyperX DDR4 2666 CL13 (Installed in A2 & B2)
H110i AiO going crazy rpm because of the 0504 bios temp readings

we have pretty much the same setup, im pretty sure we got the same memory, which was rated 13-13-13 on retailer, which is actually 13-14-14 xmp2
if you want to get a 2666 you should look for a supported single sided / 1R memory, you can check these on the QVL on asus specification>support site

not sure if the upcoming bios will help with the full bandwidth on dual sided / 2R memory


----------



## ChronoBodi

how to enable ram 2n on gigabyte? is it channel interleaving or rank interleaving?

tried G.skill manual ram settings, didn't work, booted into Windows sure but ram speed and timing is still 2133 mhz.

I guess new better BIOs is needed. what is it that Joker got his ram to run at 3000 mhz that i can't? What's the specific setting? OR he got amd optimized ram, whereas mine is from Skylake carry over.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Is 3900 at 1.35v any good for a 1700 or i got myself a dud (like always)?


It's at least average if not above average, from what I've seen.


----------



## Sand3853

Hey, something I am curious about, and I haven't seen mentioned or talked about is whether or not the location the chip was made has any bearing/influence on performance. I have mostly seen from reviewers chips made in China, while others have some made in Malaysia... just curious if there is any correlation (I remember a time when there was a debate as to whether Costa Rica intel chips were better/worse than their Malaysian counterparts...)

Anyways, count me part of the club:



Now I am just waiting for a board.. decided to jump on the ASRock x370 Killer SLI that is currently in stock at Newegg... figured that the price was good enough that should it not be a great board, I can at least save up for when stock becomes more stable, and prices level out some.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Hey, something I am curious about, and I haven't seen mentioned or talked about is whether or not the location the chip was made has any bearing/influence on performance. I have mostly seen from reviewers chips made in China, while others have some made in Malaysia... just curious if there is any correlation (I remember a time when there was a debate as to whether Costa Rica intel chips were better/worse than their Malaysian counterparts...)


Are these even fabbed at multiple locations? For Intel at least, the location on the chip is just where it is mounted on the PCB and packaged - which shouldn't make any difference at all with the IHS soldered on.

Edit: Looks like the "diffused in ..." is where it was fabbed, so unless that is different it shouldn't matter. Should all be Diffused in USA at Glo-Fo's New York fab.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Is 3900 at 1.35v any good for a 1700 or i got myself a dud (like always)?


Binning results for 1700.

1.35V and 3.9GHz is about average but do remember that the differences between chips are very small +-50MHz unlike Intel 4 core chips where one would max out at 4.4GHz and other at 4.8GHz, with the sample linked it's more like 3.95 vs 4.05GHz, pretty consistent considering it's such a new CPU and first 14nm.

As far as I know all the fabs cooperate and even GF with Samsung to improve the quality, so if one manages to improve something it gets to the others as well, meaning there shouldn't be much if any difference between different fabs. It's not like one chip is from GF 14nm and another from TSMC 16nm.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Hey, something I am curious about, and I haven't seen mentioned or talked about is whether or not the location the chip was made has any bearing/influence on performance. I have mostly seen from reviewers chips made in China, while others have some made in Malaysia... just curious if there is any correlation (I remember a time when there was a debate as to whether Costa Rica intel chips were better/worse than their Malaysian counterparts...)
> 
> 
> 
> Are these even fabbed at multiple locations? For Intel at least, the location on the chip is just where it is mounted on the PCB and packaged - which shouldn't make any difference at all with the IHS soldered on.
> 
> Edit: Looks like the "diffused in ..." is where it was fabbed, so unless that is different it shouldn't matter. Should all be Diffused in USA at Glo-Fo's New York fab.
Click to expand...

In the very limited number of comparisons the China chips have a slight advantage too early to tell honestly though. I have a batch 1707 1800X - still waiting on the board.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the very limited number of comparisons the China chips have a slight advantage too early to tell honestly though. I have a batch 1707 1800X - still waiting on the board.


Unless there is some reason to think that the actual mounting and packaging makes a difference in the overclock (with Intel you could argue that not soldering could make that a possibility), I'm firmly in the camp that people are just seeing a difference because they want to see one. If there are multiple fabs involved, maybe, but variation among batches is probably going to be larger than any variation in packaging location.

But I'm a skeptic by nature.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the very limited number of comparisons the China chips have a slight advantage too early to tell honestly though. I have a batch 1707 1800X - still waiting on the board.


Cool, mine's Made in China, batch 1707 too


----------



## ChronoBodi

error code 5b on mobo, Reset PPI failed.

Um, yea, this mobo only works at JEDEC 2133 mhz for now. need better BIOs badly, otherwise all is stable.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless there is some reason to think that the actual mounting and packaging makes a difference in the overclock (with Intel you could argue that not soldering could make that a possibility), I'm firmly in the camp that people are just seeing a difference because they want to see one. If there are multiple fabs involved, maybe, but variation among batches is probably going to be larger than any variation in packaging location.
> 
> But I'm a skeptic by nature.


This makes sense..Ultimately I was just curious if there would/could be any difference. I just remember some discussion/theory crafting (I believe when Sandy bridge released) that there was a difference between the Costa Rica and Malaysia chips. Regardless, I can't wait to get my chip up and running and put it through its paces.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys im still on the fence with what mobo to go with. I am planning on building in nzxt H440, which comes with 4 fans. The asus prime x370 pro only comes with 2 fan headers, but it also has
1 x CPU OPT Fan header (4-pin)
1 x AIO Pump header (4-pin)
1 x W_PUMP+ header (4-pin)

Could i use two of those to connect the other two fans and use the asus fan tuning software? Just seems weird to only have 2 chassis fan headers on a 160 dollar motherboard.

Thanks.


----------



## Majorhi

So was all onboard this Ryzen train and ordered all new. 1700x, Asrock Taichi, 16gb ddr4 3000, nvme 500gb m2 drive. A sight oversight on my part, no AM4 cpu mounts as of yet for my watercooling setup from Deepcool.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys im still on the fence with what mobo to go with. I am planning on building in nzxt H440, which comes with 4 fans. The asus prime x370 pro only comes with 2 fan headers, but it also has
> 1 x CPU OPT Fan header (4-pin)
> 1 x AIO Pump header (4-pin)
> 1 x W_PUMP+ header (4-pin)
> 
> Could i use two of those to connect the other two fans and use the asus fan tuning software? Just seems weird to only have 2 chassis fan headers on a 160 dollar motherboard.
> 
> Thanks.


I count at least 6 fan headers on my board. All of which are 4 pin, but I'm not sure if they are all PWM enabled.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the very limited number of comparisons the China chips have a slight advantage too early to tell honestly though. I have a batch 1707 1800X - still waiting on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there is some reason to think that the actual mounting and packaging makes a difference in the overclock (with Intel you could argue that not soldering could make that a possibility), I'm firmly in the camp that people are just seeing a difference because they want to see one. If there are multiple fabs involved, maybe, but variation among batches is probably going to be larger than any variation in packaging location.
> 
> But I'm a skeptic by nature.
Click to expand...

Could very well be - the 1707's (2) from China were the top of one chart with 1702 Malaysia being the slowest. Certainly too early to establish a trend.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I count at least 6 fan headers on my board. All of which are 4 pin, but I'm not sure if they are all PWM enabled.


You have the x370 prime? Like i said i have no idea the difference between an aio pump header/water pump/chassis fan, i just wanted to know if it will have enough for 4 fans.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You have the x370 prime? Like i said i have no idea the difference between an aio pump header/water pump/chassis fan, i just wanted to know if it will have enough for 4 fans.


yeah I do, as for the naming of the headers it's more or less the same. Fan headers marked "water pump"/"aio pump" will work just as fine as one marked cha_fan or cpu_fan as the pumps that are being manufactured are made to work on regular fan headers.

you can also just use fan splitters if you are worried about not having enough.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You have the x370 prime? Like i said i have no idea the difference between an aio pump header/water pump/chassis fan, i just wanted to know if it will have enough for 4 fans.


DIfferent amps. Lowest amp is 1amp. Considering most fans draw like .25 max. You should be okay splitting to at least 3.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> yeah I do, as for the naming of the headers it's more or less the same. Fan headers marked "water pump"/"aio pump" will work just as fine as one marked cha_fan or cpu_fan as the pumps that are being manufactured are made to work on regular fan headers.
> 
> you can also just use fan splitters if you are worried about not having enough.


Awesome sounds good. The H440 actually has a PWM hub built into the case, but i wasnt sure how that would work. Guess ill look into it a bit more.


----------



## Mr Splash

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all Bottom of page is the Ryzens, if your curious what there getting the chips up too. $680 U.S. for 1800X 4.1 chip....lmao


----------



## Rainmaker91

Also... stupid question from me here... but do I need to reinstall windows 10 for my build now or will it be ok to just update drivers and all that after it boots up? I have been a bit spoiled with going from intel to intel for my last swaps so I just want to make sure if I need to ready up a boot disk for win 10.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Also... stupid question from me here... but do I need to reinstall windows 10 for my build now or will it be ok to just update drivers and all that after it boots up? I have been a bit spoiled with going from intel to intel for my last swaps so I just want to make sure if I need to ready up a boot disk for win 10.


I would lean towards a a clean install when switching from Intel to AMD.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I would lean towards a a clean install when switching from Intel to AMD.


thought so to, jsut had to ask, because I'm lazy and I don't wanna do more stuff then I need to


----------



## gupsterg

@Rainmaker91

Mobo swaps always done a reinstall of OS.

@ other members
Quote:


> *Precision Boost and XFR info*
> 
> *R7 1700 Info*
> 
> In a heavily-multithreaded "all cores boost" scenario, this user-focused performance tuning permits the 1700 to ramp peak power draw up to its fused package power limit of approximately 90W electrical (note: AM4 reference power limit is 128W). Precision Boost and/or XFR will level off at 72.3tCase°C or ~90W of electrical power (whichever comes first).
> 
> *R7 1700X/1800X*
> 
> In a heavily-multithreaded "all cores boost" scenario, this user-focused performance tuning permits the 1700X/1800X to ramp peak power draw up to the AMD Socket AM4 reference limit of 128W. Precision Boost and/or XFR will level off at 60tCase°C or 128W of electrical power (whichever comes first).


What I find odd is AM4 socket ref limit is stated as 128W and X CPU is allowed 128W, AM4 socket spec can't be that can it?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I would lean towards a a clean install when switching from Intel to AMD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Rainmaker91
> 
> Mobo swaps always done a reinstall of OS.
> 
> @ other members
> What I find odd is AM4 socket ref limit is stated as 128W and X CPU is allowed 128W, AM4 socket spec can't be that can it?


Well then see you all in 1-2 hours then, need to drain my loop and reinstall win10 I guess. I got to impatient to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## DRKSYDER

This might not be the best place for my question.. but hope you guys can help .. I'm trying to figure out if I should go with 7700k and overclock to 4.9/5 or go with ryzen 1700 and OC to 3.9/4 the only thing I really do is play 1080p @ 75hz with gtx 1080 I know it's a little overkill lol .. I play BF1 and. Star citizen are my main to games . Please help me choose


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I would lean towards a a clean install when switching from Intel to AMD.


Is sysprep still a thing? That was my go-to years ago.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> This might not be the best place for my question.. but hope you guys can help .. I'm trying to figure out if I should go with 7700k and overclock to 4.9/5 or go with ryzen 1700 and OC to 3.9/4 the only thing I really do is play 1080p @ 75hz with gtx 1080 I know it's a little overkill lol .. I play BF1 and. Star citizen are my main to games . Please help me choose


It honestly depends on how long you usually keep your PC.

I am still on a 2500k system i built in 2011, for me the longevity the 1700 offers over the 7700k makes it an easy choice.


----------



## SuperZan

^ agreed. Tested 70Hz 1080p with a single RX 480 in BF1 yesterday and the experience was flawless. I'd err on the side of more raw power knowing that both chips are more than capable of sub-100Hz at 1080p


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> This might not be the best place for my question.. but hope you guys can help .. I'm trying to figure out if I should go with 7700k and overclock to 4.9/5 or go with ryzen 1700 and OC to 3.9/4 the only thing I really do is play 1080p @ 75hz with gtx 1080 I know it's a little overkill lol .. I play BF1 and. Star citizen are my main to games . Please help me choose


Amusing asking this question in this thread, I wonder what kind of answers you will get.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Amusing asking this question in this thread, I wonder what kind of answers you will get.


To be fair, sub-100Hz 1080p is more about mins than pushing high averages and Ryzen is very good there. Why not get more processor for the money? Especially as CIG has talked up threading and such in their SC dev interaction dealies. To be clear, if he was a 120+ Hz DOTA/CSGO guy I'd have no issue recommending a 7700k.


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> This might not be the best place for my question.. but hope you guys can help .. I'm trying to figure out if I should go with 7700k and overclock to 4.9/5 or go with ryzen 1700 and OC to 3.9/4 the only thing I really do is play 1080p @ 75hz with gtx 1080 I know it's a little overkill lol .. I play BF1 and. Star citizen are my main to games . Please help me choose


if you upgrade often -> i7

If otherwise -> Ryzen


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> This might not be the best place for my question.. but hope you guys can help .. I'm trying to figure out if I should go with 7700k and overclock to 4.9/5 or go with ryzen 1700 and OC to 3.9/4 the only thing I really do is play 1080p @ 75hz with gtx 1080 I know it's a little overkill lol .. I play BF1 and. Star citizen are my main to games . Please help me choose


I game at 72hz on a much slower 6 core 12 thread Xeon CPU and have no issues maintaining 72fps min and max. Last game I played was BF4 all maxed with 4x MSAA.

When I play doom and disable my fps limiter I am always over 150fps at 1080p all maxed.

This is with a Fury X.

Ryzen 7 is much faster than my CPU. So it will have no issue.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Thanks for all the advice .. do you guys thing windows will fix a lot of the issue to get the performance a little closer ..


----------



## Elmy

4.2 Suicide run @ 1.55 volts ( Caution do not put this much voltage into your CPU ) unless you have the money to go out and buy another processor and motherboard.
Gigabyte Auros board Gaming 5
Corsair LPX memory that came in the AMD preview kit.
1800X

4.2 does not work at 1.45 or 1.5

Played all night Saturday Overwatch at 4.1Ghz @ 1.45 volts without a hickup. Will start dropping voltage and see where the base is at.

Validation link http://valid.x86.fr/6pgr5g


----------



## AliNT77

The fact that 4.2Ghz on ryzen is considered "suicide run" makes me sad







wish it could reach 4.5-6


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> The fact that 4.2Ghz on ryzen is considered "suicide run" makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish it could reach 4.5-6


It's GloFo. Probably it scales well with temps especially sub ambient bit that's it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I would lean towards a a clean install when switching from Intel to AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> Is sysprep still a thing? That was my go-to years ago.
Click to expand...

I always found it unnecessarily complicated to follow, whenever I tried reading instructions on its use.

I miss the Win9x days when you could just nuke the enumerations registry entry and make Windows redetect all drivers on a new system.


----------



## nycgtr

So after playing with it some more. I see that I can do 4ghz at 1.4v stable but my idle is like 58 and load is coming to 84 peak. Just not feeling it. Stepping down to 3.9 I am stable at 1.3v lol. Going the slightest bit over 3.9 won't pass any 100% ult. Dropping voltage to 1.3 puts me at 46c idle and 66c under load. Much more reasonable for now. I think the .1 is not worth squeezing for but would definitely be nice to have. I don't know how you guys are doing 1.4x v with those temps. I can't do those temps and im on water with 2 x360s and 1 gpu.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So after playing with it some more. I see that I can do 4ghz at 1.4v stable but my idle is like 58 and load is coming to 84 peak. Just not feeling it. Stepping down to 3.9 I am stable at 1.3v lol. Going the slightest bit over 3.9 won't pass any 100% ult. Dropping voltage to 1.3 puts me at 46c idle and 66c under load. Much more reasonable for now. I think the .1 is not worth squeezing for but would definitely be nice to have. I don't know how you guys are doing 1.4x v with those temps. I can't do those temps and im on water with 2 x360s and 1 gpu.


Bad mount perhaps?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Ryzen temps seem pretty high


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Bad mount perhaps?


No I have 3 ryzen setups each with different coolers. Temps are the same across the board. Of course one is hotter since its on air but the 2 watercooled ones are identical with different waterblocks.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I always found it unnecessarily complicated to follow, whenever I tried reading instructions on its use.
> 
> I miss the Win9x days when you could just nuke the enumerations registry entry and make Windows redetect all drivers on a new system.


Looks like it does still exist. I always just did the Sysprep /generalize and it basically does what you said - resets all the drivers and forces Windows to redetect and reinstall them on the next boot. Made it easy to go back and forth between Intel and AMD without a complete reinstall.


----------



## ChronoBodi

yea, windows 10 is screwing with Ryzen. nothing else running, i get 1550 CB score, but as soon as i run a browser or a bunch of stuff, this drops to 1000 CB. dramatic.

The same scenario only drops 50-100 CB score on my 5960x. the Windows update needs to come, badly.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> This might not be the best place for my question.. but hope you guys can help .. I'm trying to figure out if I should go with 7700k and overclock to 4.9/5 or go with ryzen 1700 and OC to 3.9/4 the only thing I really do is play 1080p @ 75hz with gtx 1080 I know it's a little overkill lol .. I play BF1 and. Star citizen are my main to games . Please help me choose


coming from a 5960x and 1700x owner.

Go with 1700x, it can do 100 fps easily over your 75 hz refresh rate and much more CPU power, and thus, futureproof.

The fricking 5960x is 2.5 years old, and its still not outdated at all, and now you have a cheaper 5960x for $329. Minus the OC headroom though.

Best you can do with realistic voltage is 3.8 ghz at 1.24 vcore. if you get gigabyte mobo i can help you OC it safely.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> coming from a 5960x and 1700x owner.
> 
> Go with 1700x, it can do 100 fps easily over your 75 hz refresh rate and much more CPU power, and thus, futureproof.
> 
> The fricking 5960x is 2.5 years old, and its still not outdated at all, and now you have a cheaper 5960x for $329. Minus the OC headroom though.
> 
> Best you can do with realistic voltage is 3.8 ghz at 1.24 vcore. if you get gigabyte mobo i can help you OC it safely.


Should I go with the x or 1700 ok ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So after playing with it some more. I see that I can do 4ghz at 1.4v stable but my idle is like 58 and load is coming to 84 peak. Just not feeling it. Stepping down to 3.9 I am stable at 1.3v lol. Going the slightest bit over 3.9 won't pass any 100% ult. Dropping voltage to 1.3 puts me at 46c idle and 66c under load. Much more reasonable for now. I think the .1 is not worth squeezing for but would definitely be nice to have. I don't know how you guys are doing 1.4x v with those temps. I can't do those temps and im on water with 2 x360s and 1 gpu.


Damn that extra 100mv is giving you 15°C + that can't be right. My idle at 1.254 is around 40-41°C. I cant see it at 1.3 being 58°C. You said you had the ekwb supremacy evo right?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Should I go with the x or 1700 ok ?


go with 1700. it makes no difference which one you get, all has same wall of 4.1 ghz.

get 1700 and Gigabyte mobo, oc to 3.8 ghz all core, vcore 1.24 ghz, bam, good to go.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> go with 1700. it makes no difference which one you get, all has same wall of 4.1 ghz.
> 
> get 1700 and Gigabyte mobo, oc to 3.8 ghz all core, vcore 1.24 ghz, bam, good to go.


I'll order the CPU now can't find the motherboard I found Asus prime x379 or Msi carbon


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> I'll order the CPU now can't find the motherboard I found Asus prime x379 or Msi carbon


Asus screwed up the BIOS on their boards. Find MSI or Gigabyte if you can.

its the reason Microcenter swapped the Asus mobo out of my hand for a Gigabyte. They knew what's going on.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Asus screwed up the BIOS on their boards. Find MSI or Gigabyte if you can.
> 
> its the reason Microcenter swapped the Asus mobo out of my hand for a Gigabyte. They knew what's going on.


Thanks for looking out


----------



## Bloodymight

Hi I planned on buying a new PC with a R7 1700, but I wanted to use my old RAM.
Board is going to be the "Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3"

question is, does anyone know if the G.Skill RipJaws 4 16gb 3000mhz CL15 will work on a Ryzen system?

It's actually a quad kit, planned on using it on Ryzen, 2x dual channel. But it seems like AM4 boards' have problems with high clocked, old DDR4 RAM ...I didn't planned to buy new RAM just for Ryzen, especially after the huge price jump :/


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Hi I planned on buying a new PC with a R7 1700, but I wanted to use my old RAM.
> Board is going to be the "Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3"
> 
> question is, does anyone know if the G.Skill RipJaws 4 16gb 3000mhz CL15 will work on a Ryzen system?
> 
> It's actually a quad kit, planned on using it on Ryzen, 2x dual channel. But it seems like AM4 boards' have problems with high clocked, old DDR4 RAM ...I didn't planned to buy new RAM just for Ryzen, especially after the huge price jump :/


Run the ram at lower frequency then


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Hardware fr have updated their review with interesting results when you undo core parking. http://www.hardware.fr/articles/956-2/zen-architecture-equilibree.html
> 
> 
> 
> Disabling core parking is among the first things I do and check for even with a quad core CPU...
> Sadly it doesn't seem like reviewers know much about Win power options, you can rename the profiles to what ever you want, create your own etc. what matters is what you set inside those profiles, you can set min/max CPU clock, parking, cooling, PCIe speeds, and other stuff that can affect performance for various parts of the computer.
> For an old game that would run many many unbelievable FPS, I've actually made a special profile once that would limit the CPU down so it doesn't run full throttle when it can 800MHz instead for the task needed as such the power and cooling are very very different.
> 
> For those that don't know how to set parking, it's in power options, just enable it with this for Win10:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583]
> "Attributes"=dword:00000000
> 
> In other words this balanced/performance profile thing is useless that's going on in reviews, just go into your profile and set the CPU to what you want not what M$ predefined the profile with.
> 
> 
> ^ This works for Intel to drop clocks and volts even with manual volts set. 99% base clock, 100% = Turbo = OC clock.
> Dunno how Ryzen likes it, if it wants always 100% and forbid Windows to fiddle with clocks and leave it to the CPU or if it wants the states to be changed by Windows like it's on Intel.
Click to expand...

I had no idea about this. I assume core parking was really aimed at mobile/laptop uses where lowered power consumption is more important than going full steam ahead. (There is a Resource Monitor that can let you see it happening in real time apparently)

It seems that "High Performance" will disable Core Parking, at least from what I can see on my i5 box.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Hi I planned on buying a new PC with a R7 1700, but I wanted to use my old RAM.
> Board is going to be the "Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3"
> 
> question is, does anyone know if the G.Skill RipJaws 4 16gb 3000mhz CL15 will work on a Ryzen system?
> 
> It's actually a quad kit, planned on using it on Ryzen, 2x dual channel. But it seems like AM4 boards' have problems with high clocked, old DDR4 RAM ...I didn't planned to buy new RAM just for Ryzen, especially after the huge price jump :/


new BIOS is needed to support the higher clocked ram. for now its 2133 mhz ram on anything AM4.

wait 3 months for proper BIOS support for 3000 mhz ram.

as of now, all works except for high-clocked ram.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Hi I planned on buying a new PC with a R7 1700, but I wanted to use my old RAM.
> Board is going to be the "Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3"
> 
> question is, does anyone know if the G.Skill RipJaws 4 16gb 3000mhz CL15 will work on a Ryzen system?
> 
> It's actually a quad kit, planned on using it on Ryzen, 2x dual channel. But it seems like AM4 boards' have problems with high clocked, old DDR4 RAM ...I didn't planned to buy new RAM just for Ryzen, especially after the huge price jump :/
> 
> 
> 
> new BIOS is needed to support the higher clocked ram. for now its 2133 mhz ram on anything AM4.
> 
> wait 3 months for proper BIOS support for 3000 mhz ram.
> 
> as of now, all works except for high-clocked ram.
Click to expand...

uh...i've been running 3000MHz CL14 G.Skill Trident Z RGB since day 1 on a Crosshair VI.


----------



## ChronoBodi

well, my ram is supposed to be 16-16-16-36 timing on 3200 mhz, optimized for Skylake.

Thing is, i'm trying to do so on Gigabyte, but i guess Asus Crosshair got right bios for ram. I have to wait for Gigabyte to support it correctly.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.


If that is true that Intel defaults to performance mode and AMD defaults to balanced mode in Windows. All of these benchmarks that do not specify one or the other are all invalid/flawed.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> uh...i've been running 3000MHz CL14 G.Skill Trident Z RGB since day 1 on a Crosshair VI.


Just out of curiosity. Have you verified that it is indeed running at 3000? Run a benchmark at 2133 and 3000 and post results if you don't mind. Another question from inquiring minds, does the board always boot at the ram frequency you set in bios? Can you reboot a few times and fire up cpu-z each time to monitor the the ram frequency?

I have a feeling that something very wonky is going one with the early revisions of bios that are available on am4 boards right now.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> uh...i've been running 3000MHz CL14 G.Skill Trident Z RGB since day 1 on a Crosshair VI.


yeah, apparently the "GA AB350 Gaming 3" supports RAM up to 3200mhz, but in its compatibility list my RAM isn't listed. + I've read about problems with older DDR4 quad kits ._.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Damn that extra 100mv is giving you 15°C + that can't be right. My idle at 1.254 is around 40-41°C. I cant see it at 1.3 being 58°C. You said you had the ekwb supremacy evo right?


yea the evo mx amd gives me the same result as the evo


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> yea the evo mx amd gives me the same result as the evo


Seems a bit high, i did change the insert in mine from j1 to j2 i wonder if that makes any difference. Something is definitely odd though. Whats the rest of your setup, gpu block and pump? Pump might need to run higher, i run my d5 at 75% its silent.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Just out of curiosity. Have you verified that it is indeed running at 3000? Run a benchmark at 2133 and 3000 and post results if you don't mind. Another question from inquiring minds, does the board always boot at the ram frequency you set in bios? Can you reboot a few times and fire up cpu-z each time to monitor the the ram frequency?
> 
> I have a feeling that something very wonky is going one with the early revisions of bios that are available on am4 boards right now.


this, exactly this.

BIOS did boot to windows 10 on mine with 2400 mhz set in bios, but CPU-Z reads it as 2133 mhz.

There's still a early adopter BIOS issue with high clocked ram.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I had no idea about this. I assume core parking was really aimed at mobile/laptop uses where lowered power consumption is more important than going full steam ahead. (There is a Resource Monitor that can let you see it happening in real time apparently)
> 
> It seems that "High Performance" will disable Core Parking, at least from what I can see on my i5 box.


I set my windows to high performance, and it was still parking 8 of the threads.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems a bit high, i did change the insert in mine from j1 to j2 i wonder if that makes any difference. Something is definitely odd though. Whats the rest of your setup, gpu block and pump? Pump might need to run higher, i run my d5 at 75% its silent.


I am using the j2 on the evo and the mx only comes with 1 plate. It's not the loop. This is the same loop that kept my 5960x chilling. I've reseated like god knows how many times. I have a evo 212 on a gigabyte board next to me and it's even hotter. Right now I am idling at 45c on the looped one.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> If that is true that Intel defaults to performance mode and AMD defaults to balanced mode in Windows. All of these benchmarks that do not specify one or the other are all invalid/flawed.


The default power plan for all Windows installations is balanced, no matter what CPU is installed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am using the j2 on the evo and the mx only comes with 1 plate. It's not the loop. This is the same loop that kept my 5960x chilling. I've reseated like god knows how many times. I have a evo 212 on a gigabyte board next to me and it's even hotter. Right now I am idling at 45c on the looped one.


Have you tried the new f3f bios on that gigabyte? its def dropped my temps down a few degrees i think,


----------



## AlphaC

http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/

10 samples of Ryzen 7 1700

Setup
Quote:


> Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 (retail)
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero, 5704 BIOS
> RAM: G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3600C16D 2x8GB ( DDR4-3200)
> VGA: Galax GeForce GT 710
> SSD: Toshiba Q300 Pro
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> Heatsink : Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 + Fan Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000
> OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


settings
Quote:


> Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
> BCLK Frequency: 100
> CPU Core Ratio: 37
> Memory Frequency: DDR4-3200
> DRAM Timing: 16-16-16-36 (CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS)
> Digi+ Power - CPU Loadline : Level 3
> Digi+ Power - CPU Current capability : 130%
> CPU Power Duty / Power Phase Control : Extreme
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.25V
> CPU SOC Voltage : AUTO (1.15v)
> DRAM Voltage : 1.35V






----

_Seems that the ones that use less power hit the wall later_


----------



## Scotty99

Someone try this:





Apparently there is some bug with sleep and XFR

Dude got an extra 200mhz OC out of his chip just by sleeping and waking his PC lol, and the cinebench score showed it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Here is a core park patch for win7 using a registry key, apparently:

http://forum.cakewalk.com/Windows-7-amp-Core-Parking-a-better-way-to-Turn-It-OFF-m1861804.aspx

Also Microsoft apparently released a hotfix to better manage core parking on Bulldozer as well (Win7 again):

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2646060/an-update-that-selectively-disables-the-core-parking-feature-in-windows-7-or-in-windows-server-2008-r2-is-available

I wonder if the above relates to Ryzen at all.

Also here is a utility that apparently does the registry thing for you:

http://www.coderbag.com/programming-c/disable-cpu-core-parking-utility


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you tried the new f3f bios on that gigabyte? its def dropped my temps down a few degrees i think,


Yea not much change with that on the gigaboard. In all honestly, from what I've been reading online with people with c6h. I am content. Seems x370 pros have lower temp readings. Then again these temp readings are hardly accurate either.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you tried the new f3f bios on that gigabyte? its def dropped my temps down a few degrees i think,


Mind sharing a link? Don't see it on gigs site.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> uh...i've been running 3000MHz CL14 G.Skill Trident Z RGB since day 1 on a Crosshair VI.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity. Have you verified that it is indeed running at 3000? Run a benchmark at 2133 and 3000 and post results if you don't mind. Another question from inquiring minds, does the board always boot at the ram frequency you set in bios? Can you reboot a few times and fire up cpu-z each time to monitor the the ram frequency?
> 
> I have a feeling that something very wonky is going one with the early revisions of bios that are available on am4 boards right now.
Click to expand...

I have done all that to verify it. And yes, alot of boards are having issues, mine was as well but updating the BIOS has helped alot. it has been booting up normally, quickly and stable on 5803.


----------



## Mr Splash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Here is a core park patch for win7 using a registry key, apparently:
> 
> http://forum.cakewalk.com/Windows-7-amp-Core-Parking-a-better-way-to-Turn-It-OFF-m1861804.aspx
> 
> Also Microsoft apparently released a hotfix to better manage core parking on Bulldozer as well (Win7 again):
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2646060/an-update-that-selectively-disables-the-core-parking-feature-in-windows-7-or-in-windows-server-2008-r2-is-available
> 
> I wonder if the above relates to Ryzen at all.
> 
> Also here is a utility that apparently does the registry thing for you:
> 
> http://www.coderbag.com/programming-c/disable-cpu-core-parking-utility


I've got this little program or utility I guess, it's called UnparkCPU it is a standalone deal but you can park and unpark when and witch ones you want. I'm on Win7 and have no idea if it works on 8.1 or 10.


----------



## dmasteR

http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/

Quote:


> *Overclocking & Binning: 10 Processor AMD Ryzen 7 1700*


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/
> 
> 10 samples of Ryzen 7 1700
> 
> Setup
> settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> _Seems that the ones that use less power hit the wall later_


Fact that all 10 were able to do 3.8ghz @ 1.25 is awesome. Should mean that most people can do the same. Unless the motherboard is a factor? They used the CH6.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Mind sharing a link? Don't see it on gigs site.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/i50bnuajzw6x0jk/AX370Gaming5.F3f?dl=0


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Mind sharing a link? Don't see it on gigs site.


Check oc3duks review, its on the end at conclusion. I think it caused my LEDs to stop working though im not sure haha. They wont light up anymore so who knows.

I hit 3.8 at 1.245 easy.


----------



## Scotty99

What temps could i expect with stock cooler at 1.25v and 3.8? I may end up actually using the stock cooler haha.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What temps could i expect with stock cooler at 1.25v and 3.8? I may end up actually using the stock cooler haha.


Corsair H60 on gigabyte F3 bios.

Yo Blue, btw, you sure we're still screwed on getting ram any higher? I got 2400 mhz in BIOS, but it shows up as 2133 mhz in CPU-Z though.

Anyway, idle temp is 55C and load temps is 70-72C on Cinebench runs.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Someone try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is some bug with sleep and XFR
> 
> Dude got an extra 200mhz OC out of his chip just by sleeping and waking his PC lol, and the cinebench score showed it.


Spooky


----------



## Rainmaker91

It always takes way longer than I expect to drain my loop and rebuild... anyway, it's finally ready for some benching


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yea not much change with that on the gigaboard. In all honestly, from what I've been reading online with people with c6h. I am content. Seems x370 pros have lower temp readings. Then again these temp readings are hardly accurate either.


oh boy what stories are there on Crosshairs?


----------



## axiumone

Bios bricks some boards apparently.

Also, thanks for the f3f link. Will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Bios bricks some boards apparently.
> 
> Also, thanks for the f3f link. Will give it a shot tomorrow.


Isn't there a redundancy BIOS on Asus like DualBios on Gigabyte or something?


----------



## axiumone

Asus is weird in that regard, you can accidentally copy over the failed bios to the second chip. I'm reading that some people just get stuck in a boot loop on c6h.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Asus is weird in that regard, you can accidentally copy over the failed bios to the second chip. I'm reading that some people just get stuck in a boot loop on c6h.


Now why does this remind me of when I used to have a Rampage V Extreme on x99 before I got fed up and switched to Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, way more stable.

What's up with Asus honestly?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Bios bricks some boards apparently.
> 
> Also, thanks for the f3f link. Will give it a shot tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a redundancy BIOS on Asus like DualBios on Gigabyte or something?
Click to expand...

I think Asus calls it "Flashback", but it apparently fails to work sometimes.

Definitely going to be going for an ASRock board again this time, considering Asus's failsafe... fails.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I think Asus calls it "Flashback", but it apparently fails to work sometimes.
> 
> Definitely going to be going for an ASRock board again this time, considering Asus's failsafe... fails.


Ha.

Speaking of which, i forget if Gigabyte mobo have a similar bios flashback feature or no?

They have Q-flash, but not sure if it's the same.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have you tried the new f3f bios on that gigabyte? its def dropped my temps down a few degrees i think,
> 
> 
> 
> Yea not much change with that on the gigaboard. In all honestly, from what I've been reading online with people with c6h. I am content. Seems x370 pros have lower temp readings. Then again these temp readings are hardly accurate either.
Click to expand...

Ya I would really like to see some accurate temp probes compared to core temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I think Asus calls it "Flashback", but it apparently fails to work sometimes.
> 
> Definitely going to be going for an ASRock board again this time, considering Asus's failsafe... fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.
> 
> Speaking of which, i forget if Gigabyte mobo have a similar bios flashback feature or no?
> 
> They have Q-flash, but not sure if it's the same.
Click to expand...

I thought q-flash was just flashing software, or specific easy way to loading the bios that needed to be flashed.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya I would really like to see some accurate temp probes compared to core temps
> I thought q-flash was just flashing software, or specific easy way to loading the bios that needed to be flashed.


Yea.... something like this but gigabyte?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I think Asus calls it "Flashback", but it apparently fails to work sometimes.
> 
> Definitely going to be going for an ASRock board again this time, considering Asus's failsafe... fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.
> 
> Speaking of which, i forget if Gigabyte mobo have a similar bios flashback feature or no?
> 
> They have Q-flash, but not sure if it's the same.
Click to expand...

http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/55/tech_081226_dualbios.htm


----------



## Caldeio

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xyap2/roadtoryzen_amd_ryzen_overclock_sleep_bug/
can anyone test and confirm??


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xyap2/roadtoryzen_amd_ryzen_overclock_sleep_bug/
> can anyone test and confirm??


MY missing 200mhz?! lol, I've been following this its still a developing story. I've ehard of 4.2ghz 1800x's not stable mind you, but if someone had a stable 4.1ghz boost to 4.3.. that'd be pushing the envelope.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xyap2/roadtoryzen_amd_ryzen_overclock_sleep_bug/
> can anyone test and confirm??


I'm very curious if this only works for 4.0ghz. If i make it sleep at 3.8ghz will it wake up and now run at 4.0ghz? Cuz that would be nice, might get the single core performance closer to my 4690k lol.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Just a random guess but I bet the sleep bug is re-enabling XFR/turbo or resetting the baseline point for it. Because reports indicate better performance AND stability, I would guess the CPU is only turbo'ing up to 4.2ghz briefly and then throttling back down. I can't imagine all cores pumping at 4.2ghz and being stable at typical voltages.


----------



## boxman222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Just a random guess but I bet the sleep bug is re-enabling XFR/turbo or resetting the baseline point for it. Because reports indicate better performance AND stability, I would guess the CPU is only turbo'ing up to 4.2ghz briefly and then throttling back down. I can't imagine all cores pumping at 4.2ghz and being stable at typical voltages.


You should watch the video, as it does actually show all cores being maxed out at 4.2 for the entire cinebench multithread test.
What is even more bizarre is that memory latency is way down as well.

And this is apparently on a system that will not even post to bios at 4.2 let alone boot windows.

Edit I am really surprised that no one here has tried this yet. If I was a lucky owner of Ryzen I would try this right away ;P


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxman222*
> 
> You should watch the video, as it does actually show all cores being maxed out at 4.2 for the entire cinebench multithread test.
> What is even more bizarre is that memory latency is way down as well.
> 
> And this is apparently on a system that will not even post to bios at 4.2 let alone boot windows.
> 
> Edit I am really surprised that no one here has tried this yet. If I was a lucky owner of Ryzen I would try this right away ;P


Wow cool. If it's not some sort of timer bug, thats great.


----------



## Heidi

I`ve question for ppl who build the Ryzen system...as far as any possible review, especially gaming wise, was carried out on Nvidia cards...had anyone tried to see if those strange occurrences and hard to explain slowdowns shows it`s ugly head as well while testing on Radeons...just curious...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I`ve question for ppl who build the Ryzen system...as far as any possible review, especially gaming wise, was carried out on Nvidia cards...had anyone tried to see if those strange occurrences and hard to explain slowdowns shows it`s ugly head as well while testing on Radeons...just curious...


This should answer your questions.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I`ve question for ppl who build the Ryzen system...as far as any possible review, especially gaming wise, was carried out on Nvidia cards...had anyone tried to see if those strange occurrences and hard to explain slowdowns shows it`s ugly head as well while testing on Radeons...just curious...


I found that weirdo and also that they compared it with sandy's and everything else, plus all of sudden 4k monitors just vanished from review sites.
Oh well, I guess that they take the letter from Intel prior review serious.


----------



## boxman222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Wow cool. If it's not some sort of timer bug, thats great.


I am kind of starting to suspect that this might be the case.
Someone who might or not be a troll posted a comment on the video speculating that it is a timer bug since his ryzen suddenly shows up as 4.8ghz with over 2000 points in cinebench, which is obviously not possible.


----------



## mohiuddin

Please some one try to reproduce the sleep bug. please please.


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> This should answer your questions.


But, that was also using the GTX 1080...I am curious if anyone tried to use AMD card with latest BIOS and drivers...cause, all of those failures occurred while gaming, and nowhere else...so I thought, what if the real culprit is Nvidia driver...very curious about it...


----------



## andrejse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxman222*
> 
> I am kind of starting to suspect that this might be the case.
> Someone who might or not be a troll posted a comment on the video speculating that it is a timer bug since his ryzen suddenly shows up as 4.8ghz with over 2000 points in cinebench, which is obviously not possible.


If you time cinebench runs from this video, you can see, that second run after resuming from sleep is actually taking 2 seconds longer to complete. So no magic performance gain here, just some bug with sleep resume.


----------



## boxman222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> If you time cinebench runs from this video, you can see, that second run after resuming from sleep is actually taking 2 seconds longer to complete. So no magic performance gain here, just some bug with sleep resume.


I guess that confirms that it is a timing issue then.


----------



## mistax

Spent the last hour or two trying to squeeze out 3.975 and 4.0 while under 1.4 volt to no lucky. So i have settled with 3.95 @ 141x28. Going to be messing around with voltage to see if i can get it to 1.35/1.36


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I found that weirdo and also that they compared it with sandy's and everything else, plus all of sudden 4k monitors just vanished from review sites.
> Oh well, I guess that they take the letter from Intel prior review serious.


And...that looks like something that I expected...still to be confirmed, hope some guys have something else aside from Nvidia stuff...


----------



## Xeno1

Does anyone have any OC results/benchmarks with 2 or 4 cores disabled?


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gen4*
> 
> 1700X
> 0502 @ 1.35 auto resulting in 1.45n+v (cpuz) @ bios and cpuz 36°c idle, ~42°c surfing web(setting up system)
> 0504 @ 1.35 target v (1.26n-1.29n v idle 1.35-6nV cpuz) max load (encoding) 44c idle 74c maxload
> 
> Asus Prime 370X-Pro
> HyperX DDR4 2666 CL13 (Installed in A2 & B2)
> H110i AiO going crazy rpm because of the 0504 bios temp readings
> 
> we have pretty much the same setup, im pretty sure we got the same memory, which was rated 13-13-13 on retailer, which is actually 13-14-14 xmp2
> if you want to get a 2666 you should look for a supported single sided / 1R memory, you can check these on the QVL on asus specification>support site
> 
> not sure if the upcoming bios will help with the full bandwidth on dual sided / 2R memory


okay, so the temps seems to be quiet "normal" or caused by bad BIOS reading, a good sign might be that it still uses XFR/4.10GHz (as seen in my CPU-Z Screen) so the temps should not be that bad^^.
I was hoping to get the full 2666MHz but I guess 2400Mhz with the good timings is okay for now - let's see if there will be improvement from ASUS side.


----------



## Medusa666

Is it worth it selling my X99 board and 5960X CPU and buy Ryzen instead, I'm making a loss on them of course, but I get enough money to break even on a new Ryzen mobo, CPU, and DDR4.

I been looking at either the 1800X for the XFR which in itself seems sweet if it functions well, or the 1700 due to the Bang For Buck ratio.

The 5960X is a good overclocker, 4GHz at 1,035v and 4,4GHz at 1,150v.

I really like AMD though, I got a Radeon Pro Duo card and I'm really excited about this product launch.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth it selling my X99 board and 5960X CPU and buy Ryzen instead, I'm making a loss on them of course, but I get enough money to break even on a new Ryzen mobo, CPU, and DDR4.
> 
> I been looking at either the 1800X for the XFR which in itself seems sweet if it functions well, or the 1700 due to the Bang For Buck ratio.
> 
> The 5960X is a good overclocker, 4GHz at 1,035v and 4,4GHz at 1,150v.
> 
> I really like AMD though, I got a Radeon Pro Duo card and I'm really excited about this product launch.


All the Ryzen chips have XFR.

I am not sure if it is worth it. I am on a x99 system also and wondering the same. If you don't mind losing 16 PCIE lanes then sure.


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> All the Ryzen chips have XFR.
> 
> I am not sure if it is worth it. I am on a x99 system also and wondering the same. If you don't mind losing 16 PCIE lanes then sure.


I am also highly interested to get rid of Intel systems...therefore looking for any clues...


----------



## Medusa666

Yeah I know, but the 1700 won't boost as high as the 1800X, I like the idea of it running two cores on 4GHz and 1 core on 4,1GHz on stock, seems like enough performance for anything.


----------



## Ashura

The thread OP seemed a bit depressing









Had some spare time, so made a Banner for the club. @Mikesamuel112


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Maybe its a bit too fancy..








What do you guys think?


----------



## SuperZan

Very nice, cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

+1 to above







.

Members that have built Ryzen rigs, can they compare what the editable voltage box for CPU is shown, in Master OC software?

I'm curious if everyone has a differing voltage in box, which may lets us know stock VID/VCORE for a CPU sample.


----------



## SuperZan

At stock mine read 1.35v default in the editable box.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Which bios are you running. I have never seen a 43 deg on this chip unless it was 0702 .


Its the 5803 beta bios that Elmor linked here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread


----------



## nesty

well i tried sleep mode trick with my ryzen 7 1700 and msi b350 tomahawk and guess what - vcore goes to default after waking up from sleep - instant crash under load guaranteed


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very nice, cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1 to above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Members that have built Ryzen rigs, can they compare what the editable voltage box for CPU is shown, in Master OC software?
> 
> I'm curious if everyone has a differing voltage in box, which may lets us know stock VID/VCORE for a CPU sample.


Thanks,

mine reads 1.35v too.

In the Bios it read 1.373v, Under load (Cinebench) drops to around 1.286v @ 3.8ghz, Voltage set to Auto.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1 to above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Members that have built Ryzen rigs, can they compare what the editable voltage box for CPU is shown, in Master OC software?
> 
> I'm curious if everyone has a differing voltage in box, which may lets us know stock VID/VCORE for a CPU sample.


In the Asus OC guide, it is mentioned that any kind of software votlage read out is unreliable and that measuring via dmm is the recommended way to measure voltage.

On the C6H you have to set llc to level 5 to get a sustained voltage according to what is set in the bios.

For example, when setting 1.400V, CPU-Z and Ryzen Master showed values ranging from 1.362V to 1.426V, regardless of the set llc level.
When measuring with a dmm however, you can actually see the lcc taking effect, for example a constant 1.358V at llc level 1, and 1.404V at llc level 5, both at full load.

So get your dmm's out and poke those measurement points!


----------



## poii

http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/

Someone tested 10 RyZen 7 1700 and OC'd them.

Edit: Was here couple of pages earlier


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So I just did a clean Win 10 install on an Intel 600p and at stock and overclocked I was getting random lockups when I wasn't getting them on my up to date Win 10 install from my Skylake rig (HyperX Predator M.2)

Anyone had anything like this?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I just did a clean Win 10 install on an Intel 600p and at stock and overclocked I was getting random lockups when I wasn't getting them on my up to date Win 10 install from my Skylake rig (HyperX Predator M.2)
> 
> Anyone had anything like this?


Maybe. My PC stopped responding to chrome remote desktop about 10 hours ago. Will be a few hours until i get home. I had a lockup at 4.0Ghz, but this would be the first at 3.85 if that is the case.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I just did a clean Win 10 install on an Intel 600p and at stock and overclocked I was getting random lockups when I wasn't getting them on my up to date Win 10 install from my Skylake rig (HyperX Predator M.2)
> 
> Anyone had anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. My PC stopped responding to chrome remote desktop about 10 hours ago. Will be a few hours until i get home. I had a lockup at 4.0Ghz, but this would be the first at 3.85 if that is the case.
Click to expand...

I'm back on my up to date install now and everything is pretty smooth, just wondering if there was an update somewhere along the line that might have fixed this issue with Ryzen as a by product?

I mean I doubt I'm the only person to do a clean install especially with an NVMe drive.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm back on my up to date install now and everything is pretty smooth, just wondering if there was an update somewhere along the line that might have fixed this issue with Ryzen as a by product?
> 
> I mean I doubt I'm the only person to do a clean install especially with an NVMe drive.


I'm legitimately concerned because mine is in a custom loop. I just hope it didn't leak or anything. Sooooo i'm counting down the minutes until i get out of work.....


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I just did a clean Win 10 install on an Intel 600p and at stock and overclocked I was getting random lockups when I wasn't getting them on my up to date Win 10 install from my Skylake rig (HyperX Predator M.2)
> 
> Anyone had anything like this?


Yes, make sure Windows is up to date. Installs from older Windows 10 ISOs cause this problem.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I just did a clean Win 10 install on an Intel 600p and at stock and overclocked I was getting random lockups when I wasn't getting them on my up to date Win 10 install from my Skylake rig (HyperX Predator M.2)
> 
> Anyone had anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, make sure Windows is up to date. Installs from older Windows 10 ISOs cause this problem.
Click to expand...

Ah, well I'm using the proper Windows 10 USB for it......

What's the recommended way?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> In the Asus OC guide, it is mentioned that any kind of software votlage read out is unreliable and that measuring via dmm is the recommended way to measure voltage.
> 
> On the C6H you have to set llc to level 5 to get a sustained voltage according to what is set in the bios.
> 
> For example, when setting 1.400V, CPU-Z and Ryzen Master showed values ranging from 1.362V to 1.426V, regardless of the set llc level.
> When measuring with a dmm however, you can actually see the lcc taking effect, for example a constant 1.358V at llc level 1, and 1.404V at llc level 5, both at full load.
> 
> So get your dmm's out and poke those measurement points!


Cheers







.

Have that info and few pages back I posted offical info that Ryzen does not have VID/VCORE like other CPUs in the past to be read by SW.

The Stilt has said pretty much the same. Unless we access MSR we will not know plus mobo needs IR controller coupled with taking DMM reading IIRC.

This one reason before even knowing the info on Ryzen I plumbed for pre-order on CH6







. As had thought with "advancement" on Ryzen we would see something like how we experience "powertune" on AMD GPUs.

I was just curious if Master OC SW showed anything differing between CPUs







. It is just a fixed value to start "tweaking" being shown.

@SuperZan @Ashura

Cheers for swift response







, +rep to you both







.


----------



## Conditioned

Im wondering if anyone has tested installing windows 7 on a ryzen rig?

I'm also curious how the dpc is, care to measure it? (Latencymon for win 8/10, dpc latency checker for win 7 if it works)

Also if you are a hardcore gamer, care to share your experience? I understand some people think it's a lot smoother despite having approximately the same fps?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Im wondering if anyone has tested installing windows 7 on a ryzen rig?
> 
> I'm also curious how the dpc is, care to measure it? (Latencymon for win 8/10, dpc latency checker for win 7 if it works)
> 
> Also if you are a hardcore gamer, care to share your experience? I understand some people think it's a lot smoother despite having approximately the same fps?


For sure my WoW, and BF1 gaming was smoother over my 6700k. Don't know why, never kept track of my FPS, but when the Zepplin came crashing down in BF1 i didn't have any lag.


----------



## gupsterg

Official Ryzen 7 DDR4 info.



Or the graphical version







.



Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc







, soon to be in sig







.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ah, well I'm using the proper Windows 10 USB for it......
> 
> What's the recommended way?


not sure what you mean with "proper Windows 10 USB"...

When I installed my system with a Windows 10 1511 installation stick, a lot of random freezes occured which made the system unresponsive. What fixed it for me was Search and Install all patches and updates via Windows Update. Probably some driver patch or microcode update is required for Ryzen to run without those freezes, though I do not know which KB it is exactly that fixed it for me. I just installed all "quality updates" as MS calls them.

If you have Windows installed on a stick, shouldnt you be able to also just trigger Windows Update and be done with it?! I have never used a "portable" Windows Install if this is what you are referring to.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Official Ryzen 7 DDR4 info.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the graphical version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , soon to be in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got Dual Channel 4 single rank DIMM's running at 2667.

Soooooo yeah.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I got Dual Channel 4 single rank DIMM's running at 2667.
> 
> Soooooo yeah.










.

That would be considered unofficial / "OC"







.

The official info is just to aid users what to expect as min







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I got Dual Channel 4 single rank DIMM's running at 2667.
> 
> Soooooo yeah.


What chip?

With Ryzen being a SOC it could be that higher clock speeds are only half the story; the higher SKU's maybe have higher clocking memory controllers, for example.

Have we compared 1700 attainable memory speeds to 1800x?

I'm probably wrong but I still think there's something intriguing about the 1800x...


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Official Ryzen 7 DDR4 info.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the graphical version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , soon to be in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*that is with blck 100 and without external clock gen, simply because the mc only has those multipliers. With changes to the blck you might be able to get the 2666 timings up to 3466 or similar.
Only like 4 boards have an external glock gen though, so yeah.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Official Ryzen 7 DDR4 info.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the graphical version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , soon to be in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


might explain why my setup is like "best I can do is 2400"









(16GB HyperX Savage DDR4-2666 CL13 (2x8))


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ah, well I'm using the proper Windows 10 USB for it......
> 
> What's the recommended way?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean with "proper Windows 10 USB"...
> 
> When I installed my system with a Windows 10 1511 installation stick, a lot of random freezes occured which made the system unresponsive. What fixed it for me was Search and Install all patches and updates via Windows Update. Probably some driver patch or microcode update is required for Ryzen to run without those freezes, though I do not know which KB it is exactly that fixed it for me. I just installed all "quality updates" as MS calls them.
> 
> If you have Windows installed on a stick, shouldn't you be able to also just trigger Windows Update and be done with it?! I have never used a "portable" Windows Install if this is what you are referring to.
Click to expand...

It's the Microsoft Windows 10 USB, The lockups happen before any update can download so I didn't know if you were saying you knew a way to install windows with the updates already done or not is all


----------



## DADDYDC650

Seems as if these chips are binned. Info provided by Siliconlottery.com.

Ryzen 7 1700
93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
Ryzen 7 1700X
100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
Ryzen 7 1800X
100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the Microsoft Windows 10 USB, The lockups happen before any update can download so I didn't know if you were saying you knew a way to install windows with the updates already done or not is all


Is the update done while installing Windows?


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth it selling my X99 board and 5960X CPU and buy Ryzen instead, I'm making a loss on them of course, but I get enough money to break even on a new Ryzen mobo, CPU, and DDR4.
> 
> I been looking at either the 1800X for the XFR which in itself seems sweet if it functions well, or the 1700 due to the Bang For Buck ratio.
> 
> The 5960X is a good overclocker, 4GHz at 1,035v and 4,4GHz at 1,150v.
> 
> I really like AMD though, I got a Radeon Pro Duo card and I'm really excited about this product launch.


I would guess at 4.4ghz that 5950x is about equal to a 4ghz Ryzen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the Microsoft Windows 10 USB, The lockups happen before any update can download so I didn't know if you were saying you knew a way to install windows with the updates already done or not is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the update done while installing Windows?
Click to expand...

No it's after it's installed btu like I said, they don't get to finish downloading before a lockup sets in.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> *that is with blck 100 and without external clock gen, simply because the mc only has those multipliers. With changes to the blck you might be able to get the 2666 timings up to 3466 or similar.
> Only like 4 boards have an external glock gen though, so yeah.


True







, it is just official info







, so owners know min what to expect. So if they luck out with mobo/bios support/IMC on CPU all good for end user







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> With Ryzen being a SOC it could be that higher clock speeds are only half the story; the higher SKU's maybe have higher clocking memory controllers, for example.


Officially same table for 1700 / 1700X / 1800X on DDR4 support







. Only difference is Precision boost/XFR implementation, I posted relevant info on Tcase / TDP used for "headroom" assessment by SMU few pages back. That info is for "out-of-box" setup for PB/XFR. Will be in my Ryzen Essential info doc







, soon to be in sig







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is just official info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so owners know min what to expect. So if they luck out with mobo/bios support/IMC on CPU all good for end user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Officially same table for 1700 / 1700X / 1800X on DDR4 support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only difference is Precision boost/XFR implementation, I posted relevant info on Tcase / TDP used for "headroom" assessment by SMU few pages back. That info is for "out-of-box" setup for PB/XFR.


I mean silicon lottery type memory controller speeds.

I know officially they're all the same, but officially the 1700 shouldn't reach 1800x speeds lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it's after it's installed btu like I said, they don't get to finish downloading before a lockup sets in.


You can maybe create a new iso by going to the microsoft website. The schose to download the updates while installing Windows.

Or maybe try a new system and clone the system?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What chip?
> 
> With Ryzen being a SOC it could be that higher clock speeds are only half the story; the higher SKU's maybe have higher clocking memory controllers, for example.
> 
> Have we compared 1700 attainable memory speeds to 1800x?
> 
> I'm probably wrong but I still think there's something intriguing about the 1800x...


I'm on a 1700x as stated in my sig rig


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I mean silicon lottery type memory controller speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So if they luck out with mobo/bios support/IMC on CPU all good for end user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


After reading official info, seeing OC results on web by sites/users I have formed this opinion.

First and fore most it depend on RAM used as to what result we get (SS or DS RAM, #DIMM, RAM GB).

Second biggest factor at the moment is how good the ROM is on mobo.

Third I believe is CPU IMC "quality".


----------



## Yttrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems as if these chips are binned. Info provided by Siliconlottery.com.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V


No doubt in my mind that AMD didn't use some kind of binning process. I do wonder hoe accurate this website is

from the website, the 1800x tab, "As of 3/6/17, the top 67% of 1800Xs were able to hit 4.0GHz or greater"

"67%" could mean that there are only 3 datapoints. Searched and googled the website, can't find any information on their sample size. They do seem a legit company binning and re-selling chips.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yttrium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems as if these chips are binned. Info provided by Siliconlottery.com.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt in my mind that AMD didn't use some kind of binning process. I do wonder hoe accurate this website is
> 
> from the website, the 1800x tab, "As of 3/6/17, the top 67% of 1800Xs were able to hit 4.0GHz or greater"
> 
> "67%" could mean that there are only 3 datapoints. Searched and googled the website, can't find any information on their sample size. They do seem a legit company binning and re-selling chips.
Click to expand...

Could always ask them yourself?

@Silicon Lottery


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm on a 1700x as stated in my sig rig


I was on mobile then, sorry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yttrium*
> 
> No doubt in my mind that AMD didn't use some kind of binning process. I do wonder hoe accurate this website is
> 
> from the website, the 1800x tab, "As of 3/6/17, the top 67% of 1800Xs were able to hit 4.0GHz or greater"
> 
> "67%" could mean that there are only 3 datapoints. Searched and googled the website, can't find any information on their sample size. They do seem a legit company binning and re-selling chips.


According to reports (reddit lol) they sampled 30 of each.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm on a 1700x as stated in my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on mobile then, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yttrium*
> 
> No doubt in my mind that AMD didn't use some kind of binning process. I do wonder hoe accurate this website is
> 
> from the website, the 1800x tab, "As of 3/6/17, the top 67% of 1800Xs were able to hit 4.0GHz or greater"
> 
> "67%" could mean that there are only 3 datapoints. Searched and googled the website, can't find any information on their sample size. They do seem a legit company binning and re-selling chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to reports (reddit lol) they sampled 30 of each.
Click to expand...

They have a thread here on OCN....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623496/ryzen-binning/0_50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willbill642*
> 
> Even with the binning, I'm disappointed there's no evidence for a 4.2GHz SKU like the reviewers guide stated. Do you feel like there was something else holding back stability, such as BIOS or other quirks with the system?
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if there weren't some "4.2s" out there, we just haven't come across one yet. I've only tested about 30 of each SKU at this point, and they all had S/Ns very close to each other so the numbers might change as we continue to test over the next couple weeks.
> 
> Also to note if you aren't afraid of voltage, there appears to be a lot of thermal headroom to venture over 1.5V on these chips. Scaling is horrible at that point, but it's an option to chase those last few MHz.
Click to expand...


----------



## SpecChum

Interesting: "The thermal issues between the 1700 and X chips being thrown around is due to a bug in a beta Asus Bios."

I'd pretty much already decided to go 1800x anyway, as I'd always have "what if" syndrome, but reading that, assuming it's true, has sealed it.

Apart from price, which doesn't concern me, 1700 being cooler was the only part I had in it's favour


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Interesting: "The thermal issues between the 1700 and X chips being thrown around is due to a bug in a beta Asus Bios."
> 
> I'd pretty much already decided to go 1800x anyway, as I'd always have "what if" syndrome, but reading that, assuming it's true, has sealed it.
> 
> Apart from price, which doesn't concern me, 1700 being cooler was the only part I had in it's favour


Yep. If you checked out that thread you get 100-150Mhz more out of an 1800x max oc wise too.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nesty*
> 
> well i tried sleep mode trick with my ryzen 7 1700 and msi b350 tomahawk and guess what - vcore goes to default after waking up from sleep - instant crash under load guaranteed


Thanks for trying!


----------



## gen4

For anyone with AiO coolers that have inbuild sensors , don't forget your cooler software(i got a corsair h110i(corsair link)).
You can set the fans to take the internal sensor instead of the bios mainboard temp(atleast in CL), which is a good workaround for noisy fans _and wrong temperature readings_.

Mine is currently showing 20°C idle, my assumption is; that the core is 15~20°c higher than the AiO sensor picks up.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems as if these chips are binned. Info provided by Siliconlottery.com.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V


Huh yea, no. So many of use have reached 3.8ghz with UNDER 1.3v. I'm at 1.245v and its totally stable and temps don't reach 70°C.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So.... idle temps seem quite high on my system. stying around the 50-60*c mark with massive cooling. voltage is quite high though so that mihgt be the reason (1.42).


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So.... idle temps seem quite high on my system. stying around the 50-60*c mark with massive cooling. voltage is quite high though so that mihgt be the reason (1.42).




You're not alone! Here are my idle temps. I'm running it on a custom water cooled loop which has 2x240mm rads and an R9 390. The idle temps of the R9 390 are at 37c and the idle temps of the Ryzen 1800x is at 66c which leads me to believe that there is some bug with the sensor. There shouldn't be such a difference between the idle temps of the GPU and CPU is a water loop. That's just impossible!


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone! Here are my idle temps. I'm running it on a custom water cooled loop which has 2x240mm rads and an R9 390. The idle temps of the R9 390 are at 37c and the idle temps of the Ryzen 1800x is at 66c which leads me to believe that there is some bug with the sensor. There shouldn't be such a difference between the idle temps of the GPU and CPU is a water loop. That's just impossible!


Well, there can easily be that big of a difference in temps, my 3570k did have significantly higher temps than my 7950 when I ran that in my system but that might just be due to the glue thing. Anyway, I have two 480mm (86mm thick) rads with jsut my 1700x and my 7950 to cool so I'm surprised by the temps to say the least.

I hope it's part of the bios bugs that are so blatantly there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone! Here are my idle temps. I'm running it on a custom water cooled loop which has 2x240mm rads and an R9 390. The idle temps of the R9 390 are at 37c and the idle temps of the Ryzen 1800x is at 66c which leads me to believe that there is some bug with the sensor. There shouldn't be such a difference between the idle temps of the GPU and CPU is a water loop. That's just impossible!


Bug with yours, i have a 360mm and 240mm. My r9 390 right NOW idles at 25°C yea that low lol, my 1700x idles at 41°C, not a big difference between the 2 considering one has 1.0x volts going thru it the other 1.245v going thru it. It's def not wrong.

Also depends what mobo you're running, don't think all the sensors are the same and might be reading off. Then again, as we've discussed, amd doesnt measure temps the same way intel does.


----------



## gupsterg

@PunkX 1

Did you get IHS stamp, so can add you to DB?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @PunkX 1
> 
> Did you get IHS stamp, so can add you to DB?


Meaning?


----------



## Motley01

Holy crap, Microcenter just dropped prices on Ryzen. You can now get the 1700 for $329. Goddmit I shoulld have waited a week. LOL

http://www.microcenter.com/site/content/Ryzen.aspx?utm_source=eNews%2020170307&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=E4136&MccGuid=50D0ABCD-0189-4443-9863-9E3FD0F676DD


----------



## axiumone

I bought my r7 1700 from MC for $329 on launch day. Though the r7 1700X did get a $50 drop. It was $399 at launch, now it's $349.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Well, there can easily be that big of a difference in temps, my 3570k did have significantly higher temps than my 7950 when I ran that in my system but that might just be due to the glue thing. Anyway, I have two 480mm (86mm thick) rads with jsut my 1700x and my 7950 to cool so I'm surprised by the temps to say the least.
> 
> I hope it's part of the bios bugs that are so blatantly there.


Usually at idle all components in the same custom liquid cooled loop are around the same temp because the water ultimately sets and a consistent temp is maintained between both CPU and GPU at idle.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @PunkX 1
> 
> Did you get IHS stamp, so can add you to DB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Meaning?










.

View this post and then in my signature click text Ryzen CPU Owners statistics DB and you will see what's going with info







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View this post and then in my signature click text Ryzen CPU Owners statistics DB and you will see what's going with info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll add my 1800x once the mobo gets here!

My 1700 arrived today too, but I'm not going to open that.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View this post and then in my signature click text Ryzen CPU Owners statistics DB and you will see what's going with info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahh! I did take a pic of the chip but it's quite blurry. Tempting me to undo my liquid loop and check it


----------



## PunkX 1

So far so good!



http://valid.x86.fr/8j081h


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'll add my 1800x once the mobo gets here!
> 
> My 1700 arrived today too, but I'm not going to open that.


Cheers







, I would appreciate info







.

My retail box of R7 1700 is unopened as well







, you can see the CPU on mine through a factory cut out on the right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Ahh! I did take a pic of the chip but it's quite blurry. Tempting me to undo my liquid loop and check it


If info can be read on photo cool, if not when you have be great







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would appreciate info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My retail box of R7 1700 is unopened as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can see the CPU on mine through a factory cut out on the right.
> If info can be read on photo cool, if not when you have be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, I can get you the info from the Window on either already, I thought you wanted overclocks etc.

I can say my 1800x is UA1707SUT Made in China.


----------



## Gamingboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one sweeeeeeet stock cooler!


That is definitely something that Intel needs to include in their future products if they want to compete with AMD in this department.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Holy crap, Microcenter just dropped prices on Ryzen. You can now get the 1700 for $329. Goddmit I shoulld have waited a week. LOL
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/site/content/Ryzen.aspx?utm_source=eNews%2020170307&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=E4136&MccGuid=50D0ABCD-0189-4443-9863-9E3FD0F676DD


Demand for 1700 has been filled. Demand for 1700X is still large, and demand for 1800X will not be filled for a while (but there is much smaller volume available - and smaller demand as well). Thus MC reduced 1700 prices.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Oh, I can get you the info from the Window on either already, I thought you wanted overclocks etc.
> 
> I can say my 1800x is UA1707SUT Made in China.


Cheers added that, can you double check CPU SKU is YD180XBCM88AE on IHS stamp?

Even though I don't think SKU will differ noting it at present if we see a difference.

When you got your rig running I can add rest of info







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8j081h


Well now we know why your temps are so high lol. duh. 2x240mm isn't enough to get amazing temps on a system that runs an OCed 1800x with an r9 390. Total dissipation for a water delta of 10°C above ambient is probably around 400-450w, depending on fans and fan configuration.

Your r9 390 (if its not OCed) pusheds around 215-225w, leave about 200w for the 1800x, and an oced 1800x will reach about 180w give or take with your voltage. So your high idle temps and high load temps seem about right.

You are also in India with high temps and high humidity and no ac im guessing. Be prepared for even higher temps when it gets hotter.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8j081h


Exactly the same as my 1700 except im running 3200


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would appreciate info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My retail box of R7 1700 is unopened as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can see the CPU on mine through a factory cut out on the right.
> If info can be read on photo cool, if not when you have be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here you go.


----------



## mus1mus

@bluej511

How's the Giga treating ya? Is it the K7?


----------



## axiumone

I guess I missed this in the article, but it makes so much sense now.
Quote:


> AMD has their own DRAM recovery mechanism that automatically lowers the DRAM Ratio and resets timings if DRAM training fails (F9 → 0d) during early POST). If you reset at this point you might get stuck at CF or 90 POST codes, manually reset again and the system should POST with the lower ratio and default timings. AMD CBS settings are also reset when this happens.


http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259/5#WVCM1tbFmGX2zXBQ.99

That's probably the reason some of us are seeing ram speeds knocked down to 2133.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> How's the Giga treating ya? Is it the K7?


Its not bad, OCed 3.8 at 1.245, i flashed the BIOS to f3f and for the life of me can't get the RGB LEDs to work, not sure if they stopped working or if the BIOS screwed up rgb fusion (not a big deal im more function over form) just wish they worked haha.

Other then the 2133mhz ram and piss poor front audio port interference its been fine. I may contact support and see what they say about the LEDs.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Demand for 1700 has been filled. Demand for 1700X is still large, and demand for 1800X will not be filled for a while (but there is much smaller volume available - and smaller demand as well). Thus MC reduced 1700 prices.


They didn't lower the 1700, but the 1700x. I suspect it's due to a large volume still in stock. It seems most people go for the 1700 or 1800x.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> They didn't lower the 1700, but the 1700x. I suspect it's due to a large volume still in stock. It seems most people go for the 1700 or 1800x.


Everyone saw my 1700 numbers and ran out for one


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its not bad, OCed 3.8 at 1.245, i flashed the BIOS to f3f and for the life of me can't get the RGB LEDs to work, not sure if they stopped working or if the BIOS screwed up rgb fusion (not a big deal im more function over form) just wish they worked haha.
> 
> Other then the 2133mhz ram and piss poor front audio port interference its been fine. I may contact support and see what they say about the LEDs.


Nice! At least it doesn't have the kind of issues that plagued CHVI.

I'm itching to grab one. Albeit the Gaming 5. If someone can share a thought please do so.


----------



## DmxDex

Is the ryzen worth getting for 1080p gaming? Would like to build a new pc this month. If so which chip?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice! At least it doesn't have the kind of issues that plagued CHVI.
> 
> I'm itching to grab one. Albeit the Gaming 5. If someone can share a thought please do so.


It's your call. Personally i LOVE the MSI bios layout and kinda regret not getting the carbon or titanium (although its about 100€ more expensive), my VRM/MOF temps weren't too bad either. They peaked at about 69°C or somewhere around there. That was at 1.245v so with more voltage they're going to be hotter for sure. I may change the thermal tape under em to something more w/mK and see if it makes any difference but we shall see.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Is the ryzen worth getting for 1080p gaming? Would like to build a new pc this month. If so which chip?


Youtube can help you chise better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It's your call. Personally i LOVE the MSI bios layout and kinda regret not getting the carbon or titanium (although its about 100€ more expensive), my VRM/MOF temps weren't too bad either. They peaked at about 69°C or somewhere around there. That was at 1.245v so with more voltage they're going to be hotter for sure. I may change the thermal tape under em to something more w/mK and see if it makes any difference but we shall see.


Well, without the BCLK generator on the MSI, will that be harder to work upon? I am considering overclocking the Memory too you know.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well now we know why your temps are so high lol. duh. 2x240mm isn't enough to get amazing temps on a system that runs an OCed 1800x with an r9 390. Total dissipation for a water delta of 10°C above ambient is probably around 400-450w, depending on fans and fan configuration.
> 
> Your r9 390 (if its not OCed) pusheds around 215-225w, leave about 200w for the 1800x, and an oced 1800x will reach about 180w give or take with your voltage. So your high idle temps and high load temps seem about right.
> 
> You are also in India with high temps and high humidity and no ac im guessing. Be prepared for even higher temps when it gets hotter.


You hit the nail on it's head. Would another 360mm radiator make a difference? If so, I plan on getting one.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Is the ryzen worth getting for 1080p gaming? Would like to build a new pc this month. If so which chip?


Which CPU are you upgrading from?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> You hit the nail on it's head. Would another 360mm radiator make a difference? If so, I plan on getting one.


Fans (better) maybe a good start for you. You can only lower the delta but not the ambient. So guess, you also need to settle for a lower OC.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Youtube can help you chise better.
> Well, without the BCLK generator on the MSI, will that be harder to work upon? I am considering overclocking the Memory too you know.


Idk, doesnt seem like a lot of people are using it, not much reviews on it. My instinct was right when i thought Asus was utter trash and i shouldnt buy their board. I was right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> You hit the nail on it's head. Would another 360mm radiator make a difference? If so, I plan on getting one.


If your case can do it i would do 2x360 instead of just adding another 360 to the loop, you'll end up with a bit more restriction just doing 2x240 and a 360. If your case is big enough you can do a 480 and 360 and call it a day. My core x5 can only support 2x360x up top and one on the side. And then a 240 up front, if i stack em i can get a 480 up front and still do 360s up top but with no intake fans it would do poorly in cool air coming in.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fans (better) maybe a good start for you. You can only lower the delta but not the ambient. So guess, you also need to settle for a lower OC.


I'm using noctua fans which are runnning at their max speed. Will adding another radiator help?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Idk, doesnt seem like a lot of people are using it, not much reviews on it. My instinct was right when i thought Asus was utter trash and i shouldnt buy their board. I was right.
> If your case can do it i would do 2x360 instead of just adding another 360 to the loop, you'll end up with a bit more restriction just doing 2x240 and a 360. If your case is big enough you can do a 480 and 360 and call it a day. My core x5 can only support 2x360x up top and one on the side. And then a 240 up front, if i stack em i can get a 480 up front and still do 360s up top but with no intake fans it would do poorly in cool air coming in.


I would like to but I wouldn't want my 2x240mm rads to go to waste. This is the cabinet which Ihave.

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=c_00002696


----------



## Rainmaker91

Anyone else have a "choppy" windows after reinstall? It seems bugged and really slow at my end, and I have even ahd several bluescreens already.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> I would like to but I wouldn't want my 2x240mm rads to go to waste. This is the cabinet which Ihave.
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=c_00002696


Just sell em. Or sell one and do 2x360 and 1x240 if you can get even nicer temps. Also depends how you have them set up. If your front 240 is set as intake all the warm air exhausting it is going straight into the other one. What i would personally do is put a 240 on the bottom as an intake (get cool air in) a 360mm in the front (more cool air) then use the top as exhaust with a couple fans, you could put the 240 up top to exhaust thru it but it might not do much for cooling, its sucking up all that hot airflow.

Could also do top fans as intake then the 2 rads as exhaust, this way your VRMs wont cook either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else have a "choppy" windows after reinstall? It seems bugged and really slow at my end, and I have even ahd several bluescreens already.


Mine seems alright, besides my clock that keeps resetting and getting the time wrong for whatever reason.

I grabbed a fresh w10 copy using their creation tool then updated it right away.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice! At least it doesn't have the kind of issues that plagued CHVI.
> 
> I'm itching to grab one. Albeit the Gaming 5. If someone can share a thought please do so.


bluej511 has G5







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, without the BCLK generator on the MSI, will that be harder to work upon? I am considering overclocking the Memory too you know.


This is from Elmor's CH6 OC guide :-



So as you up BCLK PCI-E GEN drops automatically. This is also true for other mobo's from what The Stilt states, see this post.

So to recap even with BCLK chip on mobo other buses clocks are effected and PCI-E GEN drops.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Idk, doesnt seem like a lot of people are using it, not much reviews on it. My instinct was right when i thought Asus was utter trash and i shouldnt buy their board. I was right.
> If your case can do it i would do 2x360 instead of just adding another 360 to the loop, you'll end up with a bit more restriction just doing 2x240 and a 360. If your case is big enough you can do a 480 and 360 and call it a day. My core x5 can only support 2x360x up top and one on the side. And then a 240 up front, if i stack em i can get a 480 up front and still do 360s up top but with no intake fans it would do poorly in cool air coming in.


I find the chip dumps a lot less heat that my 5690x did. My water temp is usually higher underload tbh. With ryzen my water temp is up to 6c lower loaded up which is why I think something is up.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just sell em. Or sell one and do 2x360 and 1x240 if you can get even nicer temps. Also depends how you have them set up. If your front 240 is set as intake all the warm air exhausting it is going straight into the other one. What i would personally do is put a 240 on the bottom as an intake (get cool air in) a 360mm in the front (more cool air) then use the top as exhaust with a couple fans, you could put the 240 up top to exhaust thru it but it might not do much for cooling, its sucking up all that hot airflow.
> 
> Could also do top fans as intake then the 2 rads as exhaust, this way your VRMs wont cook either.
> Mine seems alright, besides my clock that keeps resetting and getting the time wrong for whatever reason.
> 
> I grabbed a fresh w10 copy using their creation tool then updated it right away.


What if I created two separate loops in the case? A 240mm rad for the GPU and a 360+240mm rad for the CPU?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> What if I created two separate loops in the case? A 240mm rad for the GPU and a 360+240mm rad for the CPU?


Nah 2 loops isn't always good, more points of failure having 2pumps. Add another 360 just make sure you get the airflow right.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else have a "choppy" windows after reinstall? It seems bugged and really slow at my end, and I have even ahd several bluescreens already.


Is your Win10 .ISO up to date. That helped some of my issues. I did a re-install with the latest image from MS site


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I find the chip dumps a lot less heat that my 5690x did. My water temp is usually higher underload tbh. With ryzen my water temp is up to 6c lower loaded up which is why I think something is up.


So Ryzen runs cooler then your 5690k? That's a good thing isn't it. They are also measured differently don't forget, I'm wondering if its something with the cpu mounting block, only thing i could think of idk why.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nah 2 loops isn't always good, more points of failure having 2pumps. Add another 360 just make sure you get the airflow right.


This is the pump which I have- http://www.ebay.in/itm/DC-12V-Water-Pump-500-L-H-G1-4-CPU-water-cooling-system-DC-Pump-solar-pump-/262873925632?hash=item3d3481c800:g:9d0AAOSwPc9Wt2cB

Will it manage 2x240mm rads and 1x360mm rad?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> This is the pump which I have- http://www.ebay.in/itm/DC-12V-Water-Pump-500-L-H-G1-4-CPU-water-cooling-system-DC-Pump-solar-pump-/262873925632?hash=item3d3481c800:g:9d0AAOSwPc9Wt2cB
> 
> Will it manage 2x240mm rads and 1x360mm rad?


Mine flows 3x as much but they have the same head pressure. Should be fine, might need to run it at higher speeds though.


----------



## DmxDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Which CPU are you upgrading from?


I use to have a core i5 6600k at 4.8ghz. But sold my pc. Going to build another pc. So not sure if to go with ryzen 1700 or 1700x or build a core i7 7700k system


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is your Win10 .ISO up to date. That helped some of my issues. I did a re-install with the latest image from MS site


Yeah I made the boot drive late last night, so it should be as up to date as possible. Win 10 is better now after yet another restart, but it's more that it's inconsistent between boots that worries me a bit.

I'll try and do a bios update later and see if that fixes some of the issues (still on 502 from Asus), but I think it's more about drivers at this point.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My instinct was right when i thought Asus was utter trash and i shouldnt buy their board. I was right.


The CH6 is seeing really nice VRM temps, Asus is the only manufacturer actually working with users to overclock here on this forum (all that BDie research is coming from them), and with their latest BIOS you can hit 3200 on two sticks of 8GB.

They've been fairly transparent about the bricking issue and are working on a BIOS fix to avoid RMAs.

I don't know if "utter trash" is a correct assessment. No board is without problems right now. At least Asus is actually communicating about theirs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The CH6 is seeing really nice VRM temps, Asus is the only manufacturer actually working with users to overclock here on this forum (all that BDie research is coming from them), and with their latest BIOS you can hit 3200 on two sticks of 8GB.
> 
> They've been fairly transparent about the bricking issue and are working on a BIOS fix to avoid RMAs.
> 
> I don't know if "utter trash" is a correct assessment. No board is without problems right now. At least Asus is actually communicating about theirs.


Oh they communicate, but from my understanding lately even just getting an RMA their is no support whatsoever. The fact that these are doing worse on AM4 then the other boards is very telling.

Pretty sure I've seen at least 3-4 people so far with completely bricked mobos, not even from updating the BIOS.

When it comes to overclocking its what they are known for, for customer service







thumbs down. It's whats turning people away from their boards/cards. Overclocking is pointless if the board dies and they won't replace it lol.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine flows 3x as much but they have the same head pressure. Should be fine, might need to run it at higher speeds though.


The pump is currently running at the highest speed at the moment, 6220RPM.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So Ryzen runs cooler then your 5690k? That's a good thing isn't it. They are also measured differently don't forget, I'm wondering if its something with the cpu mounting block, only thing i could think of idk why.


At 1.3v my load temps are very similar to my 5960x was at 1.36v lol. In terms of the mounting I've checked the contact so many times I actually ran out of Tim doing so on 2 builds and 1 bench.







 D. I know AMD chip temps are measured a bit differently. Once the dust settles and we have a better idea of the temp situation, I will push for 1.4v again. I simply fail to believe that it's actually as hot as reported when I was running 1.4


----------



## FLCLimax

So Microcenter has dropped the price of the 1700X to $349 and also dropped the MSI XPOWER Titanium to $259.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> So Microcenter has dropped the price of the 1700X to $349 and also dropped the MSI XPOWER Titanium to $259.


I knew they were putting higher prices from the getgo. MC has always sold procs at cost and not at msrp. I was fairly surprised when I saw they charged msrp. But they also messed up on my ryzen purchase. I bought 3 1800x and 1 1700x on launch. On my receipt I have 2 1700x at 399.99 but the serial number matches my 1800x box lol. I am not going to complain


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> At 1.3v my load temps are very similar to my 5960x was at 1.36v lol. In terms of the mounting I've checked the contact so many times I actually ran out of Tim doing so on 2 builds and 1 bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D. I know AMD chip temps are measured a bit differently. Once the dust settles and we have a better idea of the temp situation, I will push for 1.4v again. I simply fail to believe that it's actually as hot as reported when I was running 1.4


One way to test would be to run it at 1.4 and see if it thermal throttles, or even raises water temp without a load on the gpu at all.


----------



## SpecChum

You reckon there's any chance I will ever by able to run my 2 x 16Gb Corsair LED 3000[email protected] RAM at near native speed?

Looks like I'll probably end up sending this RAM back; shame really as I only paid £200 for it brand new last week; it's shot up in price since!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boxman222*
> 
> You should watch the video, as it does actually show all cores being maxed out at 4.2 for the entire cinebench multithread test.
> What is even more bizarre is that memory latency is way down as well.
> 
> And this is apparently on a system that will not even post to bios at 4.2 let alone boot windows.
> 
> Edit I am really surprised that no one here has tried this yet. If I was a lucky owner of Ryzen I would try this right away ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Wow cool. If it's not some sort of timer bug, thats great.
Click to expand...

It may very well be a timer bug. I just remembered a weird issue people have had with some emulators in Windows; sometimes poorly-coded emulators will run "too fast" if they're run after Windows has come out of a power-saving mode. The workaround is to reboot and then use the emu+game after that. I can verify this effect on the Bard's Tale game set from Steam which uses an Apple emulator for the older games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else have a "choppy" windows after reinstall? It seems bugged and really slow at my end, and I have even ahd several bluescreens already.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Win10 .ISO up to date. That helped some of my issues. I did a re-install with the latest image from MS site
Click to expand...

Someone on OCN was complaining about weird issues with their Ryzen that went away when they grabbed a fresh image from MS, I do recall.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> One way to test would be to run it at 1.4 and see if it thermal throttles, or even raises water temp without a load on the gpu at all.


It doesn't throttle and the water temp isn't much different. I already tried. I need to test it some more when I get home tonight.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> bluej511 has G5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is from Elmor's CH6 OC guide :-
> 
> 
> 
> So as you up BCLK PCI-E GEN drops automatically. This is also true for other mobo's from what The Stilt states, see this post.
> 
> So to recap even with BCLK chip on mobo other buses clocks are effected and PCI-E GEN drops.


First time i have ever seen this. Ill have to read this becuase ive had issue with mgpu benching and i noticed only when ocd did the performance act strange and not smooth.


----------



## nosequeponer

ch6 recieved
memory recieved
chip and mounting plate on its way..

it´s getting closer..


----------



## MrPerforations

think you find that the cpu block is the bottle neck for cooler and not the rads. you can add more radiator to your loop and the longer you run the lower the temp will get from the rads cooling (mine will push a few more c when running a long time as I can see it when I stop as the cpu dore is at 15c idle instead of 20c), but the blocks the bottle neck.

you have a guy with 2x 240 rad and a guy with 2x 480 rads, yet there ending up very close in cpu temps.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So here is my cpu-z validation, as well as a screenshot of some info.



not sure where to put the info though.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> think you find that the cpu block is the bottle neck for cooler and not the rads. you can add more radiator to your loop and the longer you run the lower the temp will get from the rads cooling (mine will push a few more c when running a long time as I can see it when I stop as the cpu dore is at 15c idle instead of 20c), but the blocks the bottle neck.
> 
> you have a guy with 2x 240 rad and a guy with 2x 480 rads, yet there ending up very close in cpu temps.


Sounds like time to shove the 1800x in a 24/7 chillbox


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> think you find that the cpu block is the bottle neck for cooler and not the rads. you can add more radiator to your loop and the longer you run the lower the temp will get from the rads cooling (mine will push a few more c when running a long time as I can see it when I stop as the cpu dore is at 15c idle instead of 20c), but the blocks the bottle neck.
> 
> you have a guy with 2x 240 rad and a guy with 2x 480 rads, yet there ending up very close in cpu temps.


Its doubtful its the cpu block, if it cools 2011 x99 intels cooler then the ryzen which has a LOWER TDP then it is def not the block haha.

If its measuring the cpu socket instead of the actual core then every single review will show identical temps. You could have a 2080 outside rad and it would be identical temps. The block/heatsink wont cool UNDER the chip, which is where the sensor is located i believe.

Not sure how its measured but its a bit odd.

See mr check this link out, this helps out TONS. Our idle temp of 40°C might realistically be closer to 30°C

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=376926


----------



## DRKSYDER

Looking to get the Asus prime b350m-a matx board.. think I can get a 1700 to 3.9 or 4 with that ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is from Elmor's CH6 OC guide :-
> 
> 
> 
> So as you up BCLK PCI-E GEN drops automatically. This is also true for other mobo's from what The Stilt states, see this post.
> 
> So to recap even with BCLK chip on mobo other buses clocks are effected and PCI-E GEN drops.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> First time i have ever seen this. Ill have to read this becuase ive had issue with mgpu benching and i noticed only when ocd did the performance act strange and not smooth.


This is in the case of Ryzen.

SKL onwards on Intel is fine from what I have read, see block diagram.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Looking to get the Asus prime b350m-a matx board.. think I can get a 1700 to 3.9 or 4 with that ?


answer this please. I'm going for an matx build for ryzen. I'm a bit conservative tho is 3.7-3.8ghz overclock reachable with the 1700?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Looking to get the Asus prime b350m-a matx board.. think I can get a 1700 to 3.9 or 4 with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> answer this please. I'm going for an matx build for ryzen. I'm a bit conservative tho is 3.7-3.8ghz overclock reachable with the 1700?
Click to expand...

Should be depending on how the board takes it. I had a NoctuaD15 for cooler on 1700 and got to 3.9 1.37v fairly easy. The jump to 4.0 was just too much added V_Core.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> answer this please. I'm going for an matx build for ryzen. I'm a bit conservative tho is 3.7-3.8ghz overclock reachable with the 1700?


I think the AB350M Pro4 matx can do that but i believe it is not released yet and wont be till the 15th of March. I'm holding out for one of these.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Should be depending on how the board takes it. I had a NoctuaD15 for cooler on 1700 and got to 3.9 1.37v fairly easy. The jump to 4.0 was just too much added V_Core.


what matx motherboard were you using? does the motherboard even matter that much with overclocking? I'm guessing the vrm's are overbuilt because of future ryzen apus correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I think the AB350M Pro4 matx can do that but i believe it is not released yet and wont be till the 15th of March. I'm holding out for one of these.


thanks for the info man will definitely look into this









edit:

is that an asrock board? I like the aesthetics of their b250(intel) matx motherboard I hope it is


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> answer this please. I'm going for an matx build for ryzen. I'm a bit conservative tho is 3.7-3.8ghz overclock reachable with the 1700?


It's definitely possible, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Dbt_7FiD8hTo2uuOIKBE3ATCDRqVRpAHFsKnieEncv0/edit#gid=87938175

Code:



Code:


3/6/2017 12:57:23    Dradien 3892.11 1700    Air     MSI B350 Tomahawk       1.36

what I loved to see was the undervolting results.

Congrats @cannon19932006

Code:



Code:


3492.92      1700    Air     ASRock AB350 Pro4       0.576V


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys im still on the fence with what mobo to go with. I am planning on building in nzxt H440, which comes with 4 fans. The asus prime x370 pro only comes with 2 fan headers, but it also has
> 1 x CPU OPT Fan header (4-pin)
> 1 x AIO Pump header (4-pin)
> 1 x W_PUMP+ header (4-pin)
> 
> Could i use two of those to connect the other two fans and use the asus fan tuning software? Just seems weird to only have 2 chassis fan headers on a 160 dollar motherboard.
> 
> Thanks.


The AIO Pump Header is just like a normal PWM enabled 4-pin fan header. The W_PUMP+ header is for custom loop water pumps and has triple the amperage (maybe wattage?) of the others to drive powerful pumps without a problem. Reference 



 ASUS / Newegg live build using the X370 PRIME mobo. That's the one I'll be getting, looks like my microcenter finally has them in!!! Have to wait until Sat or Sun though... :*( I'll put up all my info as soon as I can... I can't wait!


----------



## HeeBoBo5

Hey everyone, I joined today because I've been following the Ryzen talk. I was really hoping it was going to be a winner for me but I think I'll hold on to my X99 build for now. I'm glad to see that AMD is finally a competitor again!


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its doubtful its the cpu block, if it cools 2011 x99 intels cooler then the ryzen which has a LOWER TDP then it is def not the block haha.
> 
> If its measuring the cpu socket instead of the actual core then every single review will show identical temps. You could have a 2080 outside rad and it would be identical temps. The block/heatsink wont cool UNDER the chip, which is where the sensor is located i believe.
> 
> Not sure how its measured but its a bit odd.
> 
> See mr check this link out, this helps out TONS. Our idle temp of 40°C might realistically be closer to 30°C
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=376926


I found on my fx that the area of contact would be the cause, as I figure the amount of rad would make it a great deal cooler than my h100, it didn't make that a great impact cooling terms but made it quieter.
as for the sensor, they mount a fan on the rear of the mobo and cool down the sensor making temp lower?...or are they just thinking it is cooler?

I just loaded some funds on my pay as you go credit card and am looking at picking up a new 1700 set up next week some time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth it selling my X99 board and 5960X CPU and buy Ryzen instead, I'm making a loss on them of course, but I get enough money to break even on a new Ryzen mobo, CPU, and DDR4.
> 
> I been looking at either the 1800X for the XFR which in itself seems sweet if it functions well, or the 1700 due to the Bang For Buck ratio.
> 
> The 5960X is a good overclocker, 4GHz at 1,035v and 4,4GHz at 1,150v.
> 
> I really like AMD though, I got a Radeon Pro Duo card and I'm really excited about this product launch.


no, not worth it. the OC headroom is not there, the chipset is more limited, etc.

the amount of storage i have on my x99 just cannot be supported on any other chipset. Go ahead, take a look at my rig specs below.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else have a "choppy" windows after reinstall? It seems bugged and really slow at my end, and I have even ahd several bluescreens already.


I actually just returned my Asus x370 Prime to Microcenter this morning because of this. After a fresh install of Win10 I was getting odd stutters with the mouse and moving windows around. Didn't happen all the time, but was enough to frustrate me. I was using the latest 0504 bios from their website too. Luckily they had a single Gigabyte Aorus 5 in stock that I grabbed to try out.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Looking to get the Asus prime b350m-a matx board.. think I can get a 1700 to 3.9 or 4 with that ?


I'd be mildly concerned about overclocking with that board.It has absolutely no cooling for the VRM section.


----------



## bluej511

So for all the gigabyte boys, seems like there a "beta" bios yet again, its f5c. I'm just not sure what it does. I may go back to the f3 bios to see if it makes my LEDs work again. Heres the link for the f5c if anyone is interested. It comes from somehow who gets the go ahead from Gigabyte TW to release em online. Heres the thread.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi/page5

And heres the BIOS.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5MGV1MWl0Ylp0MU0/view

P.S. From my understanding the F3f bios was for reviewers only, not sure what difference it made.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I think the AB350M Pro4 matx can do that but i believe it is not released yet and wont be till the 15th of March. I'm holding out for one of these.


That's the exact board that caught my eye because of the PCIe slot configuration, and a second M.2 slot in sata mode seemed nice.

Where did you read about a 15th of march release date?


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So for all the gigabyte boys, seems like there a "beta" bios yet again, its f5c. I'm just not sure what it does. I may go back to the f3 bios to see if it makes my LEDs work again. Heres the link for the f5c if anyone is interested. It comes from somehow who gets the go ahead from Gigabyte TW to release em online. Heres the thread.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi/page5
> 
> And heres the BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5MGV1MWl0Ylp0MU0/view
> 
> P.S. From my understanding the F3f bios was for reviewers only, not sure what difference it made.


Awesome, thank you for posting this info.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So for all the gigabyte boys, seems like there a "beta" bios yet again, its f5c. I'm just not sure what it does. I may go back to the f3 bios to see if it makes my LEDs work again. Heres the link for the f5c if anyone is interested. It comes from somehow who gets the go ahead from Gigabyte TW to release em online. Heres the thread.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi/page5
> 
> And heres the BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5MGV1MWl0Ylp0MU0/view
> 
> P.S. From my understanding the F3f bios was for reviewers only, not sure what difference it made.


any difference? my system is stable for now but if this improves RAM compatibility i'l do it.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> no, not worth it. the OC headroom is not there, the chipset is more limited, etc.
> 
> the amount of storage i have on my x99 just cannot be supported on any other chipset. Go ahead, take a look at my rig specs below.


Yeah I been looking at tests and graphs all day, and I'm reaching the same conclusion.

X99 is a good chipset and the 5960X is a beast, I really like AMD but I can't ignore the advantages of X99 compared to Ryzen.

The only thing I can think of is that the AM4 socket has a wider and longer upgrade path than X99, seeing that Broadwell-E was the last gen to be released for it, and the only real upgrade to a 5960X is a 6950X.

Then there is the "Fun and New" factor of Ryzen, priceless : )


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Awesome, thank you for posting this info.


No problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> any difference? my system is stable for now but if this improves RAM compatibility i'l do it.


I haven't taken the plunge yet, i went back to F3 but my LEDs still aren't working. No idea why. There might be an LED switch i missed on the board but I'm not sure going to look in the manual see what i can find. sad face


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> No problem.
> I haven't taken the plunge yet, i went back to F3 but my LEDs still aren't working. No idea why. There might be an LED switch i missed on the board but I'm not sure going to look in the manual see what i can find. sad face


weird. Didn't update to any BIOS, still have LEDs. maybe beta bios screwing with it? Better to wait for official bios direct from Gigabyte site.

btw do you use Qflash to update BIOS?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> That's the exact board that caught my eye because of the PCIe slot configuration, and a second M.2 slot in sata mode seemed nice.
> 
> Where did you read about a 15th of march release date?


http://www.ebuyer.com/780508-asrock-amd-ryzen-ab350m-pro4-am4-matx-motherboard-ab350m-pro4 Dont know if its right but its the only place that seems to have a date.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> weird. Didn't update to any BIOS, still have LEDs. maybe beta bios screwing with it? Better to wait for official bios direct from Gigabyte site.
> 
> btw do you use Qflash to update BIOS?


I do yea, I'm back to F3 now which is the official bios straight from the site so idk why. Kinda weird. I'll take a look more, might be a setting in the bios i changed not sure.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah I been looking at tests and graphs all day, and I'm reaching the same conclusion.
> 
> X99 is a good chipset and the 5960X is a beast, I really like AMD but I can't ignore the advantages of X99 compared to Ryzen.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that the AM4 socket has a wider and longer upgrade path than X99, seeing that Broadwell-E was the last gen to be released for it, and the only real upgrade to a 5960X is a 6950X.
> 
> Then there is the "Fun and New" factor of Ryzen, priceless : )


only reason i have amd 1700x was excuse to dump off my 6700k to someone who really is lucky to have a 6700k at all,
and get a backup/TV living room rig that has same processing power as my main rig, in case my main rig craps itself.

Because it happened before, used to have Asus rampage v extreme, a lot of things was screwy with that mobo to the point where im like "screw this" and sold off mobo and had microcenter change it to Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, lot more stable, woo.

Heck, even the brand new Ryzen gigabyte X370 i have now is STABLE, albeit stuck with 2133 mhz ram (mine is 3200 mhz) but for now, gigabyte has a STABLE bios on brand new platform. just needs newer bios for better support for higher-clocked ram.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I actually just returned my Asus x370 Prime to Microcenter this morning because of this. After a fresh install of Win10 I was getting odd stutters with the mouse and moving windows around. Didn't happen all the time, but was enough to frustrate me. I was using the latest 0504 bios from their website too. Luckily they had a single Gigabyte Aorus 5 in stock that I grabbed to try out.


Yeah there might be something terribly wrong with the Asus Prime x370 Pro, I keep getting random BSODs (3 different ones with the most recent one being IRQL_Not_less_or_equal) and at my very first boot I couldn't get the GPU to show a picture (took me 3 restarts before it randomly worked) which now again is happening for some reason.

Something is terribly wrong about this, but I can't understand what exactly. Though the cpu, mobo and memory is all new to the system (so those are the likely culprits).


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers added that, can you double check CPU SKU is YD180XBCM88AE on IHS stamp?
> 
> Even though I don't think SKU will differ noting it at present if we see a difference.
> 
> When you got your rig running I can add rest of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Home now.

Confirmed...


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I haven't taken the plunge yet, i went back to F3 but my LEDs still aren't working. No idea why. There might be an LED switch i missed on the board but I'm not sure going to look in the manual see what i can find. sad face


The LED's you're having an issue with the ones that basically glow around the board? Looking over the manual, in the BIOS there's a Peripheral tab with an option for RGB Fusion which allows tweaking of the LED's. It's on page 30 of the manual.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> The LED's you're having an issue with the ones that basically glow around the board? Looking over the manual, in the BIOS there's a Peripheral tab with an option for RGB Fusion which allows tweaking of the LED's. It's on page 30 of the manual.


All the LEDs aren't working except for the debug ones and the ones that show which bios is being used. All my rgb ones are out no clue why lol. Unforunately changing it does nothing, even when using the software it does nothing.

RGB Fusion
Allows you to set the LED lighting mode for the motherboard.
Off Disables this function.
Pulse Mode All LEDs simultaneously fade in and fade out.
Color Cycle All LEDs simultaneously cycle through a full spectrum of colors.
Static Mode All LEDs emit a single color. (Default)
Flash Mode All LEDs simultaneously flash on and off


----------



## Dayill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah there might be something terribly wrong with the Asus Prime x370 Pro, I keep getting random BSODs (3 different ones with the most recent one being IRQL_Not_less_or_equal) and at my very first boot I couldn't get the GPU to show a picture (took me 3 restarts before it randomly worked) which now again is happening for some reason.
> 
> Something is terribly wrong about this, but I can't understand what exactly. Though the cpu, mobo and memory is all new to the system (so those are the likely culprits).


I agree. I have the same board on bios 504 with the 1800x and it was a struggle to get through a clean windows 10 install without erroring out. I finally removed all usb devices (have a corsair gaming keyboard plugged in back) and only plugged in a basic dell mouse and keyboard on the front panel and the install went through without a hitch. Also it is worth noting that i disconnected my network cable which seemed to help with a smoother clean install. Now that it is up and running I tested with Prime for a day and memory came back with no errors (crucial ballistics sport ddr4 2x16GB chips @ 2400). Yesterday I was able to use the computer most of the evening but did toss 2 BSODs. (Same IRDL_Not_less_or_equal). After booting back up i ran a " *perfmon /rel* " command from the run menu to kick off the reliability monitor and the issue seems to be pointing to the realtek HD driver. I would be interested to see if others see the same. I have an extra prime x370 board that I may try swapping out but I am kicking myself for returning the MSI Titanium before trying it out first. Now all that's left locally is the Tomahawk. Anyway... would love to hear other people's experiences with the prime x370.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> only reason i have amd 1700x was excuse to dump off my 6700k to someone who really is lucky to have a 6700k at all,
> and get a backup/TV living room rig that has same processing power as my main rig, in case my main rig craps itself.
> 
> Because it happened before, used to have Asus rampage v extreme, a lot of things was screwy with that mobo to the point where im like "screw this" and sold off mobo and had microcenter change it to Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, lot more stable, woo.
> 
> Heck, even the brand new Ryzen gigabyte X370 i have now is STABLE, albeit stuck with 2133 mhz ram (mine is 3200 mhz) but for now, gigabyte has a STABLE bios on brand new platform. just needs newer bios for better support for higher-clocked ram.


Yeah X99 had some issues when it was first released.

I would love to have AMD as CPU and GPU, only thing is I'm afraid that I will be disappointed with the performance after the change, coming from X99 and an OC 5960X.

Decisions decisions..


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah X99 had some issues when it was first released.
> 
> I would love to have AMD as CPU and GPU, only thing is I'm afraid that I will be disappointed with the performance after the change, coming from X99 and an OC 5960X.
> 
> Decisions decisions..


5960x to r7 seems more like a sidestep than an actual upgrade to be honest, Ryzen is performing at a Broadwell/Haswell level clock for clock so if you manage to OC that Haswell-E a bit you might already have a faster CPU at hand.

I love to finally have my hands on a new AMD product again, but I'm not up for recommending system changes that doesn't really need to happen (same reason I grudgingly went with Ivy Bridge i5 instead of FX8350). Though if you need to upgrade at one point it's probably not a bad choice, but I doubt there will be much of a performance boost even after BIOS updates and MS kernel updates.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah there might be something terribly wrong with the Asus Prime x370 Pro, I keep getting random BSODs (3 different ones with the most recent one being IRQL_Not_less_or_equal) and at my very first boot I couldn't get the GPU to show a picture (took me 3 restarts before it randomly worked) which now again is happening for some reason.
> 
> Something is terribly wrong about this, but I can't understand what exactly. Though the cpu, mobo and memory is all new to the system (so those are the likely culprits).


Something is wrong with your memory / memory clock.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Something is wrong with your memory / memory clock.


probably, though that should not stop the GPU form showing a picture at boot. Other issues was something about timings and so on as well, so a bios update might fix things.

Edit: everything is at stock though, so the mobo is probably setting unstable speeds for the memory.


----------



## Dayill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah there might be something terribly wrong with the Asus Prime x370 Pro, I keep getting random BSODs (3 different ones with the most recent one being IRQL_Not_less_or_equal) and at my very first boot I couldn't get the GPU to show a picture (took me 3 restarts before it randomly worked) which now again is happening for some reason.
> 
> Something is terribly wrong about this, but I can't understand what exactly. Though the cpu, mobo and memory is all new to the system (so those are the likely culprits).


I agree. I have the same board and I had lots of issues installing a clean install of windows 10. I finally removed all of my usb devices (including corsair gaming keyboard) from back and unplugged my network connection. I then just plugged in a basic keyboard and mouse up front and the install went much smoother. I am running Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 ram (2*16GB sticks) and it ran memtest for 9+ hours without issues. Once I ran windows 10 for a while yesterday evening everything seems stable and good but I got 2 BSODs (same RQL_Not_less_or_equal). I ran a *perfmon /rel* from the run menu to kick off reliability monitor and the issue seems to be with the Realtek HD Audio driver. I would very curious to see if others are having the same (or different) cause.

I am regretting the return of the MSI Titanium board I had before I had a chance to test it...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayill*
> 
> I agree. I have the same board and I had lots of issues installing a clean install of windows 10. I finally removed all of my usb devices (including corsair gaming keyboard) from back and unplugged my network connection. I then just plugged in a basic keyboard and mouse up front and the install went much smoother. I am running Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 ram (2*16GB sticks) and it ran memtest for 9+ hours without issues. Once I ran windows 10 for a while yesterday evening everything seems stable and good but I got 2 BSODs (same RQL_Not_less_or_equal). I ran a *perfmon /rel* from the run menu to kick off reliability monitor and the issue seems to be with the Realtek HD Audio driver. I would very curious to see if others are having the same (or different) cause.
> 
> I am regretting the return of the MSI Titanium board I had before I had a chance to test it...


I'm actually running identical memory to you so maybe thats the issue


----------



## Dayill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I'm actually running identical memory to you so maybe thats the issue


Yeah I am not sure... I would think the memtest for 9+ hours coming back good would mean the memory is compatible. Have you had a chance to run *perfmon /rel* ? Curious if your crashes point to the realtek HD audio driver as well. I guess another test would be to pick up another type or RAM from microcenter to see if its any better or worse. Also I was thinking about running my current memory a step down at 2133 just to see if its any more stable.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayill*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure... I would think the memtest for 9+ hours coming back good would mean the memory is compatible. Have you had a chance to run *perfmon /rel* ? Curious if your crashes point to the realtek HD audio driver as well. I guess another test would be to pick up another type or RAM from microcenter to see if its any better or worse. Also I was thinking about running my current memory a step down at 2133 just to see if its any more stable.


Havent had the portunity to test anything to be honest, I had it "stable" for maybe 1-2 hours just surfing the web. Right now I'm to preoccupied to actually bother getting it up and running again so that will have to wait until tomorrow.

As for the sound driver, I didn't actually install it but my Essence STX sometimes behaves weird as hell.


----------



## ChronoBodi

There's a reason Microcenter is telling people not to get Asus mobos for x370 and look at Gigabyte and Asrock and MSI instead.

Big fat reason should be obvious. They swapped out Asus x370 Prime in my hands at checkout for Gigabyte x370.

They knew some people WILL come back complaining, and with Asus BIOS being more screwed than others, it's obvious why Microcenter is doing what they're doing.


----------



## alcal

For anybody who swapped their boot drive from an Intel platform to a new Zen build, I came across

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xq8rf/reinstall_windows_with_ryzen_upgrade/
 which recommends using a CMD command called sysprep. I haven't looked into it much yet since I haven't even ordered my parts yet, but it basically clears chipset drivers and other things to make way for that OS install to be used on a whole new system.

I'll be really sad if I have to do a clean install of Windows with so many programming tools that are perfectly configured. It'd be a two day project just to kind of get everything running again.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/780508-asrock-amd-ryzen-ab350m-pro4-am4-matx-motherboard-ab350m-pro4 Dont know if its right but its the only place that seems to have a date.


Ah thanks.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> For anybody who swapped their boot drive from an Intel platform to a new Zen build, I came across
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xq8rf/reinstall_windows_with_ryzen_upgrade/
> which recommends using a CMD command called sysprep. I haven't looked into it much yet since I haven't even ordered my parts yet, but it basically clears chipset drivers and other things to make way for that OS install to be used on a whole new system.
> 
> I'll be really sad if I have to do a clean install of Windows with so many programming tools that are perfectly configured. It'd be a two day project just to kind of get everything running again.


I just did a complete disk format and reinstalled that way, not sure that's the best way but unless windows somehow probed the firmware f my drives it should be fine. Quite a bit more work though.


----------



## Z0eff

To those on an 8 core Broadwell-E and are thinking of upgrading.... I really don't see the point? You've got a chip that's equal or slightly faster than Ryzen is right now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> For anybody who swapped their boot drive from an Intel platform to a new Zen build, I came across
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xq8rf/reinstall_windows_with_ryzen_upgrade/
> which recommends using a CMD command called sysprep. I haven't looked into it much yet since I haven't even ordered my parts yet, but it basically clears chipset drivers and other things to make way for that OS install to be used on a whole new system.
> 
> I'll be really sad if I have to do a clean install of Windows with so many programming tools that are perfectly configured. It'd be a two day project just to kind of get everything running again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I just did a complete disk format and reinstalled that way, not sure that's the best way but unless windows somehow probed the firmware f my drives it should be fine. Quite a bit more work though.


Pretty sure thats the way to do it.

I installed everything, left my HDDs unpluged, plugged in my w10 usb and formatted my SSD (delete all partitions and blah blah), w10 reinstalled fresh from start with absolutely no drivers. I then had to reinstall the new drivers from the gigabyte cd. I haven't had a single issue, no BSODs, a freeze here and there when opening hwinfo64 but happened on the old system as well.

Is this the correct way to do it?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> To those on an 8 core Broadwell-E and are thinking of upgrading.... I really don't see the point? You've got a chip that's equal or slightly faster than Ryzen is right now.


For me, backup rig and TV/media rig in the living room. Still keeping my x99 rig as main.


----------



## cyenz

So, what is the consensus on max voltage for 24/7?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> There's a reason Microcenter is telling people not to get Asus mobos for x370 and look at Gigabyte and Asrock and MSI instead.
> 
> Big fat reason should be obvious. They swapped out Asus x370 Prime in my hands at checkout for Gigabyte x370.
> 
> They knew some people WILL come back complaining, and with Asus BIOS being more screwed than others, it's obvious why Microcenter is doing what they're doing.


To be fair the microcenter I picked up the gigabyte from sold 6 c6h since they only had 6 lol. 3 were returned. I checked earlier today and there were open box gigabyte x370s as well which means those got returned as well. So who knows. I saw prime boards selling like hot cakes so like i said it's overblown imo. I dont doubt they are problematic boards but IN MY EXPERIENCE rog boards have never been amazing out the box lol. I've owned maybe 12-15 rog boards by now and I can't remember one board that didn't give me crap but once they get going they really get going. It's also hard to move to something like gigabytes bios after being use to asus bios. The gigabyte bios looks half done and a total mess in general.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> So, what is the consensus on max voltage for 24/7?


1.24 vcore for 3.8 Ghz known to be stable across Ryzen for all cores. Beyond that, good luck. 4 ghz needs 1.4v vcore, 4.1 is suicide.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So here is my cpu-z validation, as well as a screenshot of some info.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure where to put the info though.


Wow am I reading this properly? 1.461Vcore for 3.5GHz?

Are we starting to see that the Ryzen reviewer's chips were extremely-cherry-picked?


----------



## ChronoBodi

no, Asus mobo put too high Vcore on that one.

it's again, 1.24v vcore for 3.8 Ghz all core, manual OC.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Wow am I reading this properly? 1.461Vcore for 3.5GHz?
> 
> Are we starting to see that the Ryzen reviewer's chips were extremely-cherry-picked?


not really, it keeps switching all over the place when at auto like my chip. So while I have seen 1.4 at that clock I have also seen 1.2 at that clock.

and yeah like @ChronoBodi said, it's likely the mobo as I ave a whole bunch of issues with it in general.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> not really, it keeps switching all over the place when at auto like my chip. So while I have seen 1.4 at that clock I have also seen 1.2 at that clock.
> 
> and yeah like @ChronoBodi said, it's likely the mobo as I ave a whole bunch of issues with it in general.


Rain maker im guessing youre not oc correct? Factory xfr will make em peak at about 1.44-1.45v. If you set your vcore manual and change the ratio to 35/36 manually your vcore will stay where you put it, will be at 3.5 constant, you wont have xfr though.


----------



## bluej511

So when i turn my PC on, all the LEDs flicker white and then they dont turn on. I'm kinda wondering *** is going on with that now. Kinda odd.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So when i turn my PC on, all the LEDs flicker white and then they dont turn on. I'm kinda wondering *** is going on with that now. Kinda odd.


Are you talking about the boards RGbs?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Are you talking about the boards RGbs?


Yes he's referring to that.

Which is why im waiting on official newer BIOs. Something goes fishy with beta bios like F3F or something.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Rain maker im guessing youre not oc correct? Factory xfr will make em peak at about 1.44-1.45v. If you set your vcore manual and change the ratio to 35/36 manually your vcore will stay where you put it, will be at 3.5 constant, you wont have xfr though.


Yeah, I honestly haven't touched the BIOS other than changing boot drive from there so XFR is probably active. I'm probably going to set a stable OC at either 3.7 or 3.8 when I get around to it, because theis variable voltage is not really something that I like. I'll have to set up the memory properly first though, and maybe flashing the bios for the new version while I'm at it. With all the talk about bricked asus boards though I'm not sure if I dare do that.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah, I honestly haven't touched the BIOS other than changing boot drive from there so XFR is probably active. I'm probably going to set a stable OC at either 3.7 or 3.8 when I get around to it, because theis variable voltage is not really something that I like. I'll have to set up the memory properly first though, and maybe flashing the bios for the new version while I'm at it. With all the talk about bricked asus boards though I'm not sure if I dare do that.


you have Asus Prime?

Anyway, 1.24 vcore for 3.8 ghz all core. Stable on my end, but i do not know how OC is done on Asus.


----------



## steadly2004

I was wondering, figured I'd ask you owners....

If everyone is saying 4 core variants will clock higher *possibly, then can you disable 4 cores in the BIOS and test out to see if you get a higher OC? Or is that not possible?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> you have Asus Prime?
> 
> Anyway, 1.24 vcore for 3.8 ghz all core. Stable on my end, but i do not know how OC is done on Asus.


Yeah the Prime, I would have gone Gigabyte as I always do but this time around they were not in stock at the sore I was looking at.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Are you talking about the boards RGbs?


Yea, they are absolutely gone. I press the power button and bam they flicker white (almost like lightning, it really shows on the audio one) and then nothing. Im not bothered if theyre gone to be honest, the audio LED line on my msi was really annoying since the window of my case is on the left and the pc is on my right (so i see right into the case at all times)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yes he's referring to that.
> 
> Which is why im waiting on official newer BIOs. Something goes fishy with beta bios like F3F or something.


f3f wasnt a beta bios, it was just a BIOS given out to press reviewers (maybe they had it coded so the corsair ram that came with it worked out of the box?) i have no idea, theres no fix log with BIOSes unfortunately.


----------



## DADDYDC650

$309 for Ryzen 1700.... Ordered one. I get 10 percent cash back which brings the total down to $279. Wow!









Check your email for ebay 10 percent cash back offer. Expires on March 9th.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700-8-Core-3-0GHz-Desktop-Processor-AM4-65W-YD1700BBAEBOX-/351996487464


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> $309 for Ryzen 1700.... Ordered one. I get 10 percent cash back which brings the total down to $279. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700-8-Core-3-0GHz-Desktop-Processor-AM4-65W-YD1700BBAEBOX-/351996487464


Man, that's a score. Good buy.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Man, that's a score. Good buy.


I have an 1800x arriving today but I paid $544 after taxes. Me thinks I'd rather save $265 then keep the CPU with the X in its name.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah, I honestly haven't touched the BIOS other than changing boot drive from there so XFR is probably active. I'm probably going to set a stable OC at either 3.7 or 3.8 when I get around to it, because theis variable voltage is not really something that I like. I'll have to set up the memory properly first though, and maybe flashing the bios for the new version while I'm at it. With all the talk about bricked asus boards though I'm not sure if I dare do that.


Your doing it backwards, find the best bios for your OC and then worry about the pretty lights.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I was wondering, figured I'd ask you owners....
> 
> If everyone is saying 4 core variants will clock higher *possibly, then can you disable 4 cores in the BIOS and test out to see if you get a higher OC? Or is that not possible?


I'm not so sure that is going to make a difference from what I've read it looks like it may be a process limitation, So we may have to wait for different steppings or a more mature process.

But this is sheer speculation so don't take it as anything other than that.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Your doing it backwards, find the best bios for your OC and then worry about the pretty lights.


Honestly couldn't care less about the lights (not quite sure what that refers to either honestly), at the moment I'm more interested in getting it stable so that I can start utilizing those extra threads that I bought it for (i5 was starting to get a bit limited for my use).

maybe you quoted the wrong post?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Anyone had a play with the Asrock boards and the hyper BCLK engine II? Interested to see if it helps in overclocking at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you play with BCLK when you have ratios especially when they are even fractional (40.0x, 40.25x, 40.50x, ...)? You need to OC your PCIe, SATA, RAM speed via BCLK? Because that I think is what happens on Ryzen when you up the BCLK. Only some Intel CPUs have BCLK uncoupled from peripherals and maybe RAM.
Click to expand...

hmmmmm.

Ram speed limitations because of the memory controllers inability to support higher clocks particularly with 4 sticks.

Good cpu performance when running alone processing cinebench loads but poor performance when the CPU is accessing the GPU over x16 PCIe lanes using the on package PCIe controller.

The SMT function that is managed by elements of the SOC that is clocked at a rate ram speed/2.

The L3 Cache switching between CCX that has to move via DDR4 that relies on the memory controller.

It hasn't occurred to you that the single common denominator in every area of disappointing Ryzen performance is directly dependent on components that are impacted by the by the BCLK frequency and not the multiplier?

The BCLK together with the associated support voltages for the SOC related components are the very areas that should be investigated to improve performance


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Honestly couldn't care less about the lights (not quite sure what that refers to either honestly), at the moment I'm more interested in getting it stable so that I can start utilizing those extra threads that I bought it for (i5 was starting to get a bit limited for my use).
> 
> maybe you quoted the wrong post?


W00ps wouldn't be the first time I've done that! Doh


----------



## Undervolter

Ryzen test with 4 cores disabled:

http://www.zolkorn.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-vs-intel-core-i7-7700k-mhz-by-mhz-core-by-core/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Your doing it backwards, find the best bios for your OC and then worry about the pretty lights.


You quoted the wrong guy haha. Both BIOSes work fine with my OC thats not the issue. They're pretty much the same BIOS anyways. The newer BETA one i haven't tried yet.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I actually just returned my Asus x370 Prime to Microcenter this morning because of this. After a fresh install of Win10 I was getting odd stutters with the mouse and moving windows around. Didn't happen all the time, but was enough to frustrate me. I was using the latest 0504 bios from their website too. Luckily they had a single Gigabyte Aorus 5 in stock that I grabbed to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there might be something terribly wrong with the Asus Prime x370 Pro, I keep getting random BSODs (3 different ones with the most recent one being IRQL_Not_less_or_equal) and at my very first boot I couldn't get the GPU to show a picture (took me 3 restarts before it randomly worked) which now again is happening for some reason.
> 
> Something is terribly wrong about this, but I can't understand what exactly. Though the cpu, mobo and memory is all new to the system (so those are the likely culprits).
Click to expand...

That BSOD is typically because of an incompatible device driver. Have you installed the AMD chipset drivers? I just had a look at the Asus web site. They do make it a bit confusing, the older of the two is listed as version 9 drivers and are dated 1st March and there are version 5.12 drivers dated 7 March.

I have no idea what the difference is but possibly you may need to investigate the alternate driver if you installed the earlier one?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That BSOD is typically because of an incompatible device driver. Have you installed the AMD chipset drivers? I just had a look at the Asus web site. They do make it a bit confusing, the older of the two is listed as version 9 drivers and are dated 1st March and there are version 5.12 drivers dated 7 March.
> 
> I have no idea what the difference is but possibly you may need to investigate the alternate driver if you installed the earlier one?


it would be the earlier one, but those drivers are quite confusing as well since the unziped package has 2 exe files in root while all subsequent folders in root also has exe files. I also assume the BSOD is due to driver issues as that's the way I have gotten them earlier, but I still need to flash the bios to actually make it consistently boot and activate my GPU.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That BSOD is typically because of an incompatible device driver. Have you installed the AMD chipset drivers? I just had a look at the Asus web site. They do make it a bit confusing, the older of the two is listed as version 9 drivers and are dated 1st March and there are version 5.12 drivers dated 7 March.
> 
> I have no idea what the difference is but possibly you may need to investigate the alternate driver if you installed the earlier one?
> 
> 
> 
> it would be the earlier one, but those drivers are quite confusing as well since the unziped package has 2 exe files in root while all subsequent folders in root also has exe files. I also assume the BSOD is due to driver issues as that's the way I have gotten them earlier, but I still need to flash the bios to actually make it consistently boot and activate my GPU.
Click to expand...

I dont think there is any argument that the bioses to date are immature. The Joys of being an early adopter


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I dont think there is any argument that the bioses to date are immature. The Joys of being an early adopter


Yeah... It's great fun







I actually think this is worse than when I bought a Phenom mk.I, it was 140w and there were no boards that actually supported it...


----------



## RyzenChrist

So how many of us actually have Ryzen? 13?


----------



## dir_d

Lot of people have them like me, I am just waiting on the motherboard i want which hasn't been released yet.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ryzen test with 4 cores disabled:
> 
> http://www.zolkorn.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-vs-intel-core-i7-7700k-mhz-by-mhz-core-by-core/


Ah, thanks. Looks like he couldn't get it higher. It's a tough read with the Google translate still not making it very legible, but I got the jist.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> Ram speed limitations because of the memory controllers inability to support higher clocks particularly with 4 sticks.
> Good cpu performance when running alone processing cinebench loads but poor performance when the CPU is accessing the GPU over x16 PCIe lanes using the on package PCIe controller.
> The SMT function that is managed by elements of the SOC that is clocked at a rate ram speed/2.
> The L3 Cache switching between CCX that has to move via DDR4 that relies on the memory controller.
> 
> It hasn't occurred to you that the single common denominator in every area of disappointing Ryzen performance is directly dependent on components that are impacted by the by the BCLK frequency and not the multiplier?
> 
> The BCLK together with the associated support voltages for the SOC related components are the very areas that should be investigated to improve performance


Lots of relevance to the theory....but no... How the hardware works is good, very good. How software is using it isn't.. Likely more than one windows update and it will level out.


----------



## Sand3853

I have my chip..happily (or sad...) sitting on my desk waiting for a board to arrive. The board should arrive tomorrow, so i'' be able to get some things going in that regard.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Ah, thanks. Looks like he couldn't get it higher. It's a tough read with the Google translate still not making it very legible, but I got the jist.


I'm not quite sure AMD would use bad R7 dies for the 4c/8t R5's, it would make more sense that they'd have different wafers for those and the R3 line entirely, so they still could clock higher than the 8/16 R7's. I do think this shows that The 1600X and other 6/12 R5s are not going to clock any better on first gen Zen. It may be a good representation of performance, but not an accurate one.


----------



## Jackl2

Hi!

Without having to go back and read 2300 posts, are there any stable OCs confirmed for the 1700, 1700x or 1800x?

By stable I mean the CPU was running 24 hours under stress, with reasonable voltage and reasonable temps. Please post before and after in terms of temps and voltages for the CPU.

Not looking what the highest OC that can be achieved, but a long-term stable and reliable OC. Thanks!


----------



## ban25

Anyone else experiencing a freeze on Windows login screen? I'm running an 1800X in a Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3. Windows 10 runs fine in safe-mode. I suspected I needed to install AMD's chipset drivers, but I've found that the Crimson Relive 17.2.1 drivers from AMD aren't signed. The process to install unsigned drivers requires a reboot, so safe-mode is not an option. I'm stuck.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Without having to go back and read 2300 posts, are there any stable OCs confirmed for the 1700, 1700x or 1800x?
> 
> By stable I mean the CPU was running 24 hours under stress, with reasonable voltage and reasonable temps. Please post before and after in terms of temps and voltages for the CPU.
> 
> Not looking what the highest OC that can be achieved, but a long-term stable and reliable OC. Thanks!


You could claim that 4.0 is a guaranteed oc for 1800x since AMD uses that as a boost frequency and technically you could claim false advertisement if it doesn't reach it. Other than that 3.9-4.0 seems to be where people are at the moment.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> So how many of us actually have Ryzen? 13?


I'm sat here with a 1700 and an 1800x and no motherboard!

I'm only keeping one tho...


----------



## Scotty99

Hey peeps is this decent memory?:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&ignorebbr=1

Its 98.99 after promo code, think i may jump on it.


----------



## SpecChum

Details for my 1700:

YD1700BBM88AE
UA 1706PGT
Malaysia


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> Ram speed limitations because of the memory controllers inability to support higher clocks particularly with 4 sticks.
> Good cpu performance when running alone processing cinebench loads but poor performance when the CPU is accessing the GPU over x16 PCIe lanes using the on package PCIe controller.
> The SMT function that is managed by elements of the SOC that is clocked at a rate ram speed/2.
> The L3 Cache switching between CCX that has to move via DDR4 that relies on the memory controller.
> 
> It hasn't occurred to you that the single common denominator in every area of disappointing Ryzen performance is directly dependent on components that are impacted by the by the BCLK frequency and not the multiplier?
> 
> The BCLK together with the associated support voltages for the SOC related components are the very areas that should be investigated to improve performance


More technical details.

BCLK is not the issue with Ryzen.


----------



## nersty

I have noticed in Firestrike the the physics score jumps about 1000 points by OCing to 4Ghz OR increasing the ram speed to 2666 (I haven't tested both at the same time yet). The bios is a little annoying to deal with at the time (CH6) as changing certain settings resets my fan profiles or randomly changes my ram speed or some other random setting. I'm probably going to hold off on pushing further till a more stable set of bios-ish things appear on the internet.

Edit: Fixing some of the extra terrible grammar.


----------



## IRobot23

Why is RYzen IMC forcing CR 1T?

Do you think that there will be available XMP later (month or two) for higher frequencies like 3600MHz, or 3866MHz?


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> So how many of us actually have Ryzen? 13?


my CH6 and memory just arrived today, my 1700x tomorrow..

and have to wait for the plates for the ekwb... that is suppoused to arrive on the 15th...

so no idea when i´ll have the ryzen working... by the ned of the month it seems


----------



## scotty453

Got my 1700 yesterday and board yesterday, but installed it today, the Asus Prime PLUS is a really great board to be honest, I had 3 crosshair IV's in my past fx build, they all failed... except the Sabertooth V2.0 TUF i bought, that really lasted.

Validation: 3.742 @ 1.181
http://valid.x86.fr/v9vagl

it's stable prime 95 too. So pretty happy with it.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Without having to go back and read 2300 posts, are there any stable OCs confirmed for the 1700, 1700x or 1800x?
> 
> By stable I mean the CPU was running 24 hours under stress, with reasonable voltage and reasonable temps. Please post before and after in terms of temps and voltages for the CPU.
> 
> Not looking what the highest OC that can be achieved, but a long-term stable and reliable OC. Thanks!


This is what I'm hoping for - That AMD makes separate dies for the 4 core parts that end up clocking higher. I feel like this is not something I should hold my breath for though.


----------



## zdude

Got my board today, waiting on the RAM/HDD/CPU fedex said they would have it here monday... Tues evening and it's still not here


----------



## StarfireX

I've been running 4GHz stable for a few days now. I haven't run prime but everything I'd tossed at it so far has been stable. I'm running a +.0325 offset in bios so it volts down when not being pushed.

http://valid.x86.fr/xggkpg

Asus definitely needs some BIOS updates though mem is glitchy to get working (Running EVGA 3200 mem from microcenter) When I boot from off it will start for a second then just turn off, I have to press power again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> .... and no motherboard!


Mine is on route







.

This I thought was a nice result on OCuk .


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotty453*
> 
> Got my 1700 yesterday and board yesterday, but installed it today, the Asus Prime PLUS is a really great board to be honest, I had 3 crosshair IV's in my past fx build, they all failed... except the Sabertooth V2.0 TUF i bought, that really lasted.
> 
> Validation: 3.742 @ 1.181
> http://valid.x86.fr/v9vagl
> 
> it's stable prime 95 too. So pretty happy with it.


Did you get IHS stamp info?

Is the 1.181 at load? like RealBench stress mode?


----------



## lightofhonor

Got my 1700X build going last night. Everything seems to work fine, but my temps seem way high. Idling in the 50s. Playing a game like overwatch brings that to the 70s, and Prime95 all the way into the low 90s(!).

Using an H100i so there shouldn't be any issue with the cooling bracket and already verified it is screwed in tight. Suggestions? Going to try replacing the paste to see if that does anything.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Got my 1700X build going last night. Everything seems to work fine, but my temps seem way high. Idling in the 50s. Playing a game like overwatch brings that to the 70s, and Prime95 all the way into the low 90s(!).
> 
> Using an H100i so there shouldn't be any issue with the cooling bracket and already verified it is screwed in tight. Suggestions? Going to try replacing the paste to see if that does anything.


Do you have any more background other than you built a 1700X with a H100i?

Motherboard/RAM specifically...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Got my 1700X build going last night. Everything seems to work fine, but my temps seem way high. Idling in the 50s. Playing a game like overwatch brings that to the 70s, and Prime95 all the way into the low 90s(!).
> 
> Using an H100i so there shouldn't be any issue with the cooling bracket and already verified it is screwed in tight. Suggestions? Going to try replacing the paste to see if that does anything.


I get same temps with a weaker AIO, Corsair H60 2013 edition.

That's actually normal, believe it or not.

This is brand new Ryzen, not the 8+years old Intel knowledge.

So, yea, i am telling you that it is 50c idle, 70C load, and who knows it may not even be the CPU temp, it could be something else.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mine is on route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This I thought was a nice result on OCuk .


I got an email from Amazon today saying they're hoping for more on 12/03. I ordered the Gigabyte Gaming 5 for £180. It's £200 now.

We'll see.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> Ram speed limitations because of the memory controllers inability to support higher clocks particularly with 4 sticks.
> Good cpu performance when running alone processing cinebench loads but poor performance when the CPU is accessing the GPU over x16 PCIe lanes using the on package PCIe controller.
> The SMT function that is managed by elements of the SOC that is clocked at a rate ram speed/2.
> The L3 Cache switching between CCX that has to move via DDR4 that relies on the memory controller.
> 
> It hasn't occurred to you that the single common denominator in every area of disappointing Ryzen performance is directly dependent on components that are impacted by the by the BCLK frequency and not the multiplier?
> 
> The BCLK together with the associated support voltages for the SOC related components are the very areas that should be investigated to improve performance
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of relevance to the theory....but no... How the hardware works is good, very good. How software is using it isn't.. Likely more than one windows update and it will level out.
Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't just make things up to fill up forum pages. I am not being pie in the sky, I am really trying to help you guys out by directing you guys to where you need to look to improve performance with this thing.

In case you dont know, I am the guy who worked out what the bug was with the Micron memory on the GTX 1070 cards and eventually got Nvidia to fix it with the vbios updates so I do have a reasonably good Idea about what I am talking about.

This image is just from a Thai article comparing an 1800X on 4 cores compared to a 7700K with both set to the same clocks, memory at close to the same speed and timings and both using the same graphics card that someone posted a link to about an hour ago.

The reason I am showing it to you is not to play intel vs AMD wars and Ryzen running 4 cores in the test really doesn't matter for the sake of this discussion but it does illustrate an anomaly the relative performance of the two samples that is relevant to what I am talking about.



In the example above, Ryzen with 4 cores on the Left, 7700K Right


Graphics scores on both systems are about the same - This tests places most of the load on the GPU with only minimal load on CPU
Physics score on the Ryzen is 1000 points better than the 7700K in this test - The load is placed almost entirely on the CPU
Combined score on Ryzen is 1000 points lower than what was achieved on the 7700K - Both GPU and CPU are being heavily loaded during this test.

The first 3 scores all show that the Ryzen is a capable processor in each of those tests in isolation. During the combined test though, the application is making lots of motion related calculations combining that with all the draw instructions for the constant stream of frames that change significantly each frame because of all the motion. The many differences in each frame, limits the opportunity to compress the data and leverage the already sent data for the parts of the frame that has not changed from the one before it.

The only new hardware related thing that the combined test adds to this is the PCIE pipeline between the CPU and GPU that is being placed under a heavy load.

In this example, the 7700K has the same graphics power and less compute power (less natural resources as it were) but is able to make more efficient use of its limited resources transferringr the combined data to the GPU than what the Ryzen currently able to do.

The only thing in the pipeline that can effect that data transfer either systems is the on chip PCIe controller that basically plays the role of a traffic cop directing the traffic to the GPU.

The evidence here and repeated in every other review I have seen shows that the Ryzen PCIe controller, at its still immature stage of development, is not performing at the same levels as the Intel CPUs that it is being compared with.

The PCIe controller can deal with a given amount of traffic every cycle. Combined with the best baked in bios settings, Adjusting the appropriate voltage in bios is the only thing users have to fine tune the PCIe controller and maximize what it can deal with each cycle. The only other option is to increase the number of cycles per second that are available to send data and the BCLK directly impacts the number of cycles per second that the controller can run at.


----------



## scotty453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Did you get IHS stamp info?
> 
> Is the 1.181 at load? like RealBench stress mode?


I tried the top mode, which is maximum FPU load/maximum heat

ahh damn it, sorry, I didn't get the IHS info :/ Sorry


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Got my 1700X build going last night. Everything seems to work fine, but my temps seem way high. Idling in the 50s. Playing a game like overwatch brings that to the 70s, and Prime95 all the way into the low 90s(!).
> 
> Using an H100i so there shouldn't be any issue with the cooling bracket and already verified it is screwed in tight. Suggestions? Going to try replacing the paste to see if that does anything.


No that's about right, everyone seems to think they're getting high temps but they're not, you are VERY close to the max of 95°C though.

AMD measures the temperature of the socket, ie the giant gap under the chip, if you notice, there is no where for the hot air to go.

I'm on a full loop with a 240 and 260 and i reach about high 60s using real bench. That was only a 15min test too. Then i see reviews of the 1700x and reviewers getting 57°C at load, im like yea ok haha. Might have been the 1700 but i'm not sure. Check out techspot.

"Operating Temperatures
I saw respectable temperatures on the Ryzen 7 1800X processor using the supplied Noctua NH-U12E SE-AM4 cooler. The chip idled at just 35 degrees and peaked at just 53 degrees under full load using the AIDA64 burn-in test. At first I thought the motherboard or software must have been reporting incorrectly but after 40 minutes of load the heatsink was barely warm to touch. Testing was conducted with an ambient room temperature of 21 degrees."

Or even this one.


Could it possibly be that because the water block actually covers everything there's no where for the cpu to vent?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotty453*
> 
> ahh damn it, sorry, I didn't get the IHS info :/ Sorry


No worries







, when you get the chance I would appreciate it







, PM/post info







.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Do you have any more background other than you built a 1700X with a H100i?
> 
> Motherboard/RAM specifically...


ASRock X370 Killer
G.Skill Trident Z 16-16-16-36 3200 (2x16gb)

HWbot x.265 4K bench brings me to the low 80s.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> AMD measures the temperature of the socket, ie the giant gap under the chip, if you notice, there is no where for the hot air to go.


Brother no







.

tCTL in HWiNFO is :-
Quote:


> tCTL should no longer be on linearized scale on Zeppelin. AFAIK it is the ROS (alternating, highest sensor reading within the CCXs) in °C scale, similar to AMD K10 cores or GPUs.
> In my experience the temperatures reported are quite realistic.


Zeppelin = Ryzen

Quote extract from this post.

tCTL is like CPU Package temp/Core MAX on our Intels







, see Mumak's post on it for Intel.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Brother no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> tCTL in HWiNFO is :-
> Zeppelin = Ryzen
> 
> tCTL is like CPU Package temp/Core MAX on our Intels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , see Mumak's post on it for Intel.


hwinfo64 shows the exact same temps as ryzen master though lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> hwinfo64 shows the exact same temps as ryzen master though lol.


True. That should be tCTL AFAIK.

*** edit ***

See this OCuk post







.


----------



## Scotty99

Microcenter dropped price of 1700x to 350 lol, i wonder if they will ever drop 1700 prices...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I got an email from Amazon today saying they're hoping for more on 12/03. I ordered the Gigabyte Gaming 5 for £180. It's £200 now.
> 
> We'll see.


Dec 12th, W0w thats a long wait!









3/12 in Us. Lol


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Dec 12th, W0w thats a long wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/12 in Us. Lol


I fear they may have actually have meant US format haha


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Microcenter dropped price of 1700x to 350 lol, i wonder if they will ever drop 1700 prices...


Got a 1700 for $279 after 10 percent ebay back back. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700-8-Core-3-0GHz-Desktop-Processor-AM4-65W-YD1700BBAEBOX-/351996487464


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got a 1700 for $279 after 10 percent ebay back back. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700-8-Core-3-0GHz-Desktop-Processor-AM4-65W-YD1700BBAEBOX-/351996487464


Hmm how did you get it down to 279? Got a code for me?


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got a 1700 for $279 after 10 percent ebay back back. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700-8-Core-3-0GHz-Desktop-Processor-AM4-65W-YD1700BBAEBOX-/351996487464


Wait, what? It's $310 now, how did you get the extra 10% off?


----------



## lightofhonor

Ran Real Bench for 15 mins and hit 90c. Forcing the H100i to max fans only brought it back down to 85c. Time to take it apart and see what's not cooling.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Ran Real Bench for 15 mins and hit 90c. Forcing the H100i to max fans only brought it back down to 85c. Time to take it apart and see what's not cooling.


Um, don't do that yet. Can you do 1.24 Vcore at 3.8ghz and see how that goes?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm how did you get it down to 279? Got a code for me?


Activated my 10 percent ebay cash back. Check your email or ebay accounts. Ends March 9th.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN*
> 
> Wait, what? It's $310 now, how did you get the extra 10% off?


See post above.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Ran Real Bench for 15 mins and hit 90c. Forcing the H100i to max fans only brought it back down to 85c. Time to take it apart and see what's not cooling.


Hope you're using some good paste.

So i was bored, thought id give Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut another go, and BOY was i in for a surprise.

Noctua NH-T1 after 1min of real bench: 65°C
Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut after 1min of real bench: 75°C

Moral of the story? Make sure your thermal paste isn't thick and somewhat dried out, will give you some nice high temps. I dropped 10°C just going back to my NH-T1.

I saw it climb up to 73-74°C and i said nope, no thanks. I could barely clean it off it was so thick and gunky. Proof that again, the thinner the application of thermal paste the better.


----------



## Jackl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> You could claim that 4.0 is a guaranteed oc for 1800x since AMD uses that as a boost frequency and technically you could claim false advertisement if it doesn't reach it. Other than that 3.9-4.0 seems to be where people are at the moment.


The 3.9 to 4.0, are you referring those clocks for the 1700 or 1700x? Because I would highly doubt that.

Anyone can post 24 hours-stable benchmarks (using OOCT, prime95, etc), for the 1700-1700x with temps below 90 and clocks over 3.80+ ?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> The 3.9 to 4.0, are you referring those clocks for the 1700 or 1700x? Because I would highly doubt that.
> 
> Anyone can post 24 hours-stable benchmarks (using OOCT, prime95, etc), for the 1700-1700x with temps below 90 and clocks over 3.80+ ?


Reason I say 3.9-4.0 is because most people get max clock somewhere between 3.9 and 4.1 and thinking that I was guessing 3.9-4.0 to be a decent 24/7 clock. if you want to go safe though then I would say just increase 200mhz over base clock.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hope you're using some good paste.
> 
> So i was bored, thought id give Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut another go, and BOY was i in for a surprise.
> 
> Noctua NH-T1 after 1min of real bench: 65°C
> Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut after 1min of real bench: 75°C
> 
> Moral of the story? Make sure your thermal paste isn't thick and somewhat dried out, will give you some nice high temps. I dropped 10°C just going back to my NH-T1.
> 
> I saw it climb up to 73-74°C and i said nope, no thanks. I could barely clean it off it was so thick and gunky. Proof that again, the thinner the application of thermal paste the better.


Hmm thats interesting. But I always buy new thermal paste for new builds. I'm also using the Nochua NH-T1.

My load temps are 63C with H110i.


----------



## AlphaC

Not sure if this was posted:

Ryzen memory scaling
http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys,

I'm having a really weird problem with my R7 1700, maybe anyone can try reproducing it. I've had no stability issues with either of the settings I've fiddled with, but I've first noticed this while undervolting and then retested with all settings at stock values.

I get freezes, stuttering and eventually PC reboot when I do something like this:
- Fresh Windows boot (win10 pro)
- run a CPUz and validate
- run Intel BurnTest and run a Standard test for 10 runs
- (optional) validate CPUz again while IBT is running
- after IBT is done with the 10 rounds try doing "normal" stuff in windows.

At this point I get sluggish animations, even right click menu is laggy and freezes partially on screen. Eventually the system becomes unresponsive after about 1 minute and either freezes or reboots.

I've been doing other stuff with the PC like gaming and some BluRay encoding, stressing the CPU and benching - no problems whatsoever. But when I do the CPUz validation / IBT runs thing .. that's when it all seems to go nuts.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Scotty99

I asked earlier but, is this pretty decent ram?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&ignorebbr=1

99 bucks with promo code, much cheaper than any other 3200 kit.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So after playing with it some more. I see that I can do 4ghz at 1.4v stable but my idle is like 58 and load is coming to 84 peak. Just not feeling it. Stepping down to 3.9 I am stable at 1.3v lol. Going the slightest bit over 3.9 won't pass any 100% ult. Dropping voltage to 1.3 puts me at 46c idle and 66c under load. Much more reasonable for now. I think the .1 is not worth squeezing for but would definitely be nice to have. I don't know how you guys are doing 1.4x v with those temps. I can't do those temps and im on water with 2 x360s and 1 gpu.


Could you share your rad thickness, fan setup, and flow rates? Thanks!


----------



## CULLEN

Has anyone tried under-volting and/or underclocked with better thermals?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I asked earlier but, is this pretty decent ram?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&ignorebbr=1
> 
> 99 bucks with promo code, much cheaper than any other 3200 kit.


Great RAM. Really no point in CAS 15 or 14 unless you are benching.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> Could you share your rad thickness, fan setup, and flow rates? Thanks!


I have 2 360 hwlab 360s in an ethoo evolv (fairy restrictive case) rad on top is in push around 1200 rpm. Front rad also in push 1300rpm. Don't have a flow meter but running at d5 at I would say 4/5 speed.

On a side note I notice my temps are better at 1.3125v vs 1.3v. lol not sure why. Idling now at 42 but 45 with my case top and front lid on.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


have you tested your ram with memtest86 or the built in windows memory diagnostic tool?

*edit: googled


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Great RAM. Really no point in CAS 15 or 14 unless you are benching.


Awesome just ordered it along with this:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487330

219.99 for a 6gb 1060, couldnt pass it up


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Awesome just ordered it along with this:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487330
> 
> 219.99 for a 6gb 1060, couldnt pass it up


Not bad but I would have gotten an MSI 480 8GB for around $180 at Jet.com after 15 percent off code.

https://jet.com/product/MSI-VCX-RX-480-ARMOR-8G-OC-Aamor-Radeon-RX-480-GDDR5-8G-256B-DVI-I-2xHDMI-2xDP/b9e28f96aa9f469fbf27c4f3d65d5ab9


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not bad but I would have gotten an MSI 480 8GB for around $180 at Jet.com after 15 percent off code.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/MSI-VCX-RX-480-ARMOR-8G-OC-Aamor-Radeon-RX-480-GDDR5-8G-256B-DVI-I-2xHDMI-2xDP/b9e28f96aa9f469fbf27c4f3d65d5ab9


I debated between the two for some time, ive just had such incredible luck with nvidia GPU's in the past 7 years i couldnt do it lol. I also play a lot of blizzard titles which apparently have an affinity for nvidia cards as well.

You are right tho, for most games the 480 is better card for the money.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not bad but I would have gotten an MSI 480 8GB for around $180 at Jet.com after 15 percent off code.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/MSI-VCX-RX-480-ARMOR-8G-OC-Aamor-Radeon-RX-480-GDDR5-8G-256B-DVI-I-2xHDMI-2xDP/b9e28f96aa9f469fbf27c4f3d65d5ab9


I would LOVE an rx 480 or the refresher rx 580, unfortunately the only decent water block for it (and guessing for the rx 580 as well) is from ekwb and they only make em for reference cards (which are super hard to find now and a bit more expensive) Could always run it on air then have 2 rads for the cpu only but doesn't seem to make much difference temp wise with the r7 CPUs so no point. I'm holding out for vega and throw those babies under water.


----------



## PunkX 1

Idle temps barely reduce when the voltage is lowered from 1.37v-1.13v and from 4Ghz-3.6Ghz.

4Ghz @ 1.37v


3.6Ghz @ 1.13v


----------



## Lance01

Got my Ryzen 1800X here at the house and now am waiting for the rest of my parts to show up. Should be joining you all for some overclocking fun soon enough. Have been dabbling with ocing my P870DM3 laptop for a while now with 7700K and GTX 1080. After seeing the new Ryzen line and GTX 1080TI was coming out had to build a new desktop. Looks like silicon lottery for the small amount of processors they have tested is showing:

41 (all cores) 1.44 or less (Top 20 percent)
40 (all cores) 1.408 or less (Top 67 percent)
39 (all cores) 1.376 or less (Top 97 percent)


----------



## DRKSYDER

Ok just oredred a Msi tomahawk and asrock b350 which one should I go with ? Also should I get 1700 for 309 or 1700x for 369 I want to get to 4ghz


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Idle temps barely reduce when the voltage is lowered from 1.37v-1.13v and from 4Ghz-3.6Ghz.
> 
> 4Ghz @ 1.37v
> 
> 
> 3.6Ghz @ 1.13v


Idle temps are irrelevant though. Whats the max/avg of the chip at 1.13v though must be real nice.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Idle temps are irrelevant though. Whats the max/avg of the chip at 1.13v though must be real nice.


After 30 mins of p95, it hit 85c.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> After 30 mins of p95, it hit 85c.


Good lord, at 1.13v it his 85°C?


----------



## Deevilvol1

Core 0 keeps reading at a low clock speed. Cinebench and most other software still read the chip at 4.0 ghz. I can get that particular core to run fine at 4.0, but only with Ryzen Master, and we all know why I'd like to avoid using that. However, the fact that it definitely can run fine with all cores at 4.0 through Ryzen Master, makes me think it's an underlying issue that isn't tied to the CPU itself. Make no mistake, that Core 0 really is at 2.6ghz and I really am getting a slight performance hit (though surprisingly not as deeply as you'd think).


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Good lord, at 1.13v it his 85°C?


Yes! and at 4Ghz with 1.37v it hits 95c







This is with a custom water loop. I mean how hot can this chip get!!!


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Um, don't do that yet. Can you do 1.24 Vcore at 3.8ghz and see how that goes?


84c after 15 mins, 82c if I crank up the fans to performance. Better than that [email protected] I was doing, but still far from what I expected. Accept this as normal, try new paste, or what?

Part of the problem is corsair Link doesn't read the CPU temps (yet) and also freezes after sleep...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes! and at 4Ghz with 1.37v it hits 95c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a custom water loop. I mean how hot can this chip get!!!


What chip you got? From what ive read the 1700 stays fairly cool.


----------



## Scotty99

Also does anyone know where else the asrock x370 killer/ac is in stock? Ive got everything ordered except the board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes! and at 4Ghz with 1.37v it hits 95c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a custom water loop. I mean how hot can this chip get!!!


Indian heat man, i only hit 68-69°C max or so, avg in games is between 50-55°C something around there, then again i have freesync, my fps doesnt go past 75fps by design. I have a 360 and a 240, with a restrictive alphacool gpx block, you can tell by the temps never going above 40°C, and playing some low demanding games like Rocket League just now barely hit 35°C lol.

Even in battlefield 1 OCed i was only around 54°C. Seems like its fairly cool for gaming which is good (especially once they get windows on board to make em run even better).


----------



## dagget3450

So dumb question but even if you buy a mainboard with limited or no overclocking in bios can't you still use ryzen master to OC?


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes! and at 4Ghz with 1.37v it hits 95c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a custom water loop. I mean how hot can this chip get!!!


Are the temperatures you are reading accurate? I would not think 1.37V would pull that temperature on a custom water loop.


----------



## Evontroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> So how many of us actually have Ryzen? 13?


Waiting on my 1700X to arrive.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I would LOVE an rx 480 or the refresher rx 580, unfortunately the only decent water block for it (and guessing for the rx 580 as well) is from ekwb and they only make em for reference cards (which are super hard to find now and a bit more expensive) Could always run it on air then have 2 rads for the cpu only but doesn't seem to make much difference temp wise with the r7 CPUs so no point. I'm holding out for vega and throw those babies under water.


You could always go universal block on the 480, it works fine on my 7950 atm although I could do without the extra heatsinks and fans for VRM cooling... I'll make sure to go reference on a Vega card when that releases so I can finally remove my Sanyo Denki 80mm fans.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 84c after 15 mins, 82c if I crank up the fans to performance. Better than that [email protected] I was doing, but still far from what I expected. Accept this as normal, try new paste, or what?
> 
> Part of the problem is corsair Link doesn't read the CPU temps (yet) and also freezes after sleep...


Nah, something is weird, i get max 73C on a weaker Corsair AIO, H60.

same 3.8 ghz, 1.24vcore on Dynamic. it's Gigabyte's offset option i think.


----------



## Scotty99

You guys both have 1700x's right?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys both have 1700x's right?


yea, 1700x here. why?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea, 1700x here. why?


Just makin sure it wasnt the 1700, ive heard so far the temps on those were pretty low due to TDP (or whatever else is causing those to run cooler)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just makin sure it wasnt the 1700, ive heard so far the temps on those were pretty low due to TDP (or whatever else is causing those to run cooler)


Yes they're binned for lower clocks but lower TDP, but OC wise loses about 100 mhz potential compared to 1700x and 1800x.

Which, to be honest, is not worth it.

just get 1700, OC it to 1.24v, 3.8 ghz all core, call it a day.


----------



## Dayill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Havent had the portunity to test anything to be honest, I had it "stable" for maybe 1-2 hours just surfing the web. Right now I'm to preoccupied to actually bother getting it up and running again so that will have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> As for the sound driver, I didn't actually install it but my Essence STX sometimes behaves weird as hell.


Rainmaker, just an FYI... I just switched out my ASUS Prime X370-Pro board with an MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Everything else is exactly the same. Re-installed a fresh version of Windows 10 (without any issues) and everything has been rock solid with zero issues. FWIW I will be returning the Asus board back to the store tomorrow since the difference is night and day. Good luck!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayill*
> 
> Rainmaker, just an FYI... I just switched out my ASUS Prime X370-Pro board with an MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Everything else is exactly the same. Re-installed a fresh version of Windows 10 (without any issues) and everything has been rock solid with zero issues. FWIW I will be returning the Asus board back to the store tomorrow since the difference is night and day. Good luck!


That explains why there's so much Asus Primes in stock at microcenter....

Or that at checkout they literally swapped the Asus Prime for a gigabyte gaming 5.

They knew the BIOs on the Asuses sucked.

Well, i mean, for an early baby architecture like Ryzen, Gigabyte and MSI and Asrock got it stable on first go, minus the ram issue. By that i mean ram any higher than JEDEC 2133mhz spec.

That's for future BIOS to get, as of now those three companies besides Asus got it right.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Nah, something is weird, i get max 73C on a weaker Corsair AIO, H60.
> 
> same 3.8 ghz, 1.24vcore on Dynamic. it's Gigabyte's offset option i think.


Changing out the paste got me a degree or two, maxing at 81c but usually hovering in the upper 70s.

At this point I am thinking it's the Board or the Cooler that aren't working correctly. I already know the H100i isn't reading the temps and doesn't change the fan speeds at all unless I force it so I would think its that. Agree?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Changing out the paste got me a degree or two, maxing at 81c but usually hovering in the upper 70s.
> 
> At this point I am thinking it's the Board or the Cooler that aren't working correctly. I already know the H100i isn't reading the temps and doesn't change the fan speeds at all unless I force it so I would think its that. Agree?


Ryzen is too new for h100i to even know in a sense, it expects Intel temp sensors i think. You may have to force the fan speed for now, and reverify your temps from Ryzen Master. it's the only cpu temp program i know of that works, unless if someone tells me hwinfo works as well?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ryzen is too new for h100i to even know in a sense, it expects Intel temp sensors i think. You may have to force the fan speed for now, and reverify your temps from Ryzen Master. it's the only cpu temp program i know of that works, unless if someone tells me hwinfo works as well?


The temps are from Ryzen Master and those are with me forcing the fans to high on the H100i. I figured that would be fixed eventually, but if it isn't cooling as well as it should then something is obviously wrong.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> That explains why there's so much Asus Primes in stock at microcenter....
> 
> Or that at checkout they literally swapped the Asus Prime for a gigabyte gaming 5.
> 
> They knew the BIOs on the Asuses sucked.
> 
> Well, i mean, for an early baby architecture like Ryzen, Gigabyte and MSI and Asrock got it stable on first go, minus the ram issue. By that i mean ram any higher than JEDEC 2133mhz spec.
> 
> That's for future BIOS to get, as of now those three companies besides Asus got it right.


No real problems on my Biostar GT7 either, beyond those shared by all the vendors. UEFI is wierd, like all of their UEFI's, but the options are all there and 2933MHz on RAM was doable with acceptable timings from day one.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> No real problems on my Biostar GT7 either, beyond those shared by all the vendors. UEFI is wierd, like all of their UEFI's, but the options are all there and 2933MHz on RAM was doable with acceptable timings from day one.


I bought a fan controller because i was so tired of dealing with the Biostar UEFI. Now i'll be able to adjust my pump as i please.


----------



## Scotty99

Its amazing they still don't get the big picture.

Take the scenario of someone like myself, i had the choice between a 1700 and a 7700k system with my tax returns this year. I play games first and foremost on my PC, yet i still decided to go the AMD route because i feel its going to age so much better, and in a few years i could absolutely envision the 1700 being a superior gaming chip.

They are not wrong in publishing these gaming benchmarks because that is a massive part of their audience, but what they should have done rather than (or on top of ) benchmarks is did a video with straight up gameplay vs a 7700k and established if it was a good or poor experience on ryzen. This is relevant because when bulldozer launched there were games that had a poor experience compared to sandy bridge, but i dont feel ryzen is in the same boat.


----------



## Ultracarpet

So i got my computer all together with this placeholder motherboard (the cheapest one you can buy, that asus prime matx one). Welll its a piece of poo with weird dimensions and the PCIE slot is lower than usual so my graphics card didn't fit in my case anymore. So I'm stuck with this poo hd 6850 until my other motherboard (asrock ab350m pro4 matx) arrives, probably next week sometime. Just crossing my little sausages hoping that the PCIE slots aren't spaced stupid on that board also....

edit... omfffffffffffffggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg I just checked the pro 4, and the first pcie starts on the second case slot so my card probably won't fit. Great. Cancelling that order. The salt is beginning to rise in my veins.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> So i got my computer all together with this placeholder motherboard (the cheapest one you can buy, that asus prime matx one). Welll its a piece of poo with weird dimensions and the PCIE slot is lower than usual so my graphics card didn't fit in my case anymore. So I'm stuck with this poo hd 6850 until my other motherboard (asrock ab350m pro4 matx) arrives, probably next week sometime. Just crossing my little sausages hoping that the PCIE slots aren't spaced stupid on that board also....
> 
> edit... omfffffffffffffggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg I just checked the pro 4, and the first pcie starts on the second case slot so my card probably won't fit. Great. Cancelling that order. The salt is beginning to rise in my veins.


You didn't cross enough sausages.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> weird dimensions and the PCIE slot is lower than usual so my graphics card didn't fit


That doesn't sound right, mATX and ATX specifications are very specific, you mean the videocard hits something else like a drive cage in your case?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> That doesn't sound right, mATX and ATX specifications are very specific, you mean the videocard hits something else like a drive cage in your case?


Guessing he has a large air cooler.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> No real problems on my Biostar GT7 either, beyond those shared by all the vendors. UEFI is wierd, like all of their UEFI's, but the options are all there and 2933MHz on RAM was doable with acceptable timings from day one.


Ah, Biostar is good as well. But they're like, the obscure company compared to Asus/MSI/Gigabyte/Asrock, if you get what i mean. At least their BIOS work, unlike Asus bricking mobos.


----------



## Scotty99

Biostar build quality is top of the heap, but you lose the long time bios support that the big brands offer. Things might be sketchy now, but from my experience biostar will drop the ball down the road. My p67 biostar still have offset values backwards lol.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I bought a fan controller because i was so tired of dealing with the Biostar UEFI. Now i'll be able to adjust my pump as i please.


Following your whole ordeal with the fan inputs I was feeling some sympathy annoyance myself at the lack of options available to you. Glad you've got it sorted with the fan controller, at least.

Finding the OC options was a pain as well, but I'm pleased with the RAM performance (relative to other boards at least) and the Pstate OC'ing plays nice with adaptive voltage so that's nice as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ah, Biostar is good as well. But they're like, the obscure company compared to Asus/MSI/Gigabyte/Asrock, if you get what i mean. At least their BIOS work, unlike Asus bricking mobos.


Definitely. I went with them out of nostalgia more than anything, but I had great experiences with them on AM3 and earlier, and then saw TT reviewing their Z170 and Z270 boards quite well. After doing due diliegence on their components for Z270 I made the leap and I'm glad I did. I've had so many boards but it had been a while since somebody besides the 'big four' made a board that I just had to have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Biostar build quality is top of the heap, but you lose the long time bios support that the big brands offer. Things might be sketchy now, but from my experience biostar will drop the ball down the road. My p67 biostar still have offset values backwards lol.


We shall see, that's certainly true. My past experience with them has been that their best boards are well-implemented and supported, but anything below their top-tier trends towards OEM quality as that's been their bread and butter.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You didn't cross enough sausages.


lol clearly not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> That doesn't sound right, mATX and ATX specifications are very specific, you mean the videocard hits something else like a drive cage in your case?


Yea, it is hitting the drive cage. I had an MSI z97m gaming matx board in the case before, the first pcie slot was higher up on it. Maybe that isn't normal and I just got lucky with that the first time


----------



## mistax

Dropped speed from 3948 to 3914 and lower voltage back to 1.35 swap blck to 135 and was able to get my ram to run at 3200. 1 hour of realbench had my cpu at 61c


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Dropped speed from 3948 to 3914 and lower voltage back to 1.35 swap blck to 135 and was able to get my ram to run at 3200. 1 hour of realbench had my cpu at 61c


Mind sharing all your other voltages to reach that? all voltages that you changed beyond default and ram timings. Thank you!


----------



## TristanL

small Temperature Voltage followup (Asus Prime X370-PRO, 1800X, Thermalright Macho X2)

under Prime the Voltage goes down to about 1.2V (@3.6GHz), the Temperature are still fairly high (coming close to 90°C in [email protected] heat) but as thought before that might be a reading error - will check the cooler anyway. But it seems the 1.4+V where only used during Boost + XFR (maybe only at max 4.1GHz, but I don't know how the CPU clocks while in BIOS where it always shows 1.4+V)


----------



## Heidi

Gee...ppl, it looks absolutely shocking...84 degrees celsius...that is within boiling the water in coolers...also, that means one would not be able to touch the hoses going from the cpu...this is ridiculous...I mean even 9590 didn't reach that kind of temperature with 220W of TDP...n that was a real power hog...amazing...n shocking...


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Gee...ppl, it looks absolutely shocking...84 degrees celsius...that is within boiling the water in coolers...also, that means one would not be able to touch the hoses going from the cpu...this is ridiculous...I mean even 9590 didn't reach that kind of temperature with 220W of TDP...n that was a real power hog...amazing...n shocking...


What? Even if the temperature sensors are accurate, it would be core temperature, not water temperature.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Gee...ppl, it looks absolutely shocking...84 degrees celsius...that is within boiling the water in coolers...also, that means one would not be able to touch the hoses going from the cpu...this is ridiculous...I mean even 9590 didn't reach that kind of temperature with 220W of TDP...n that was a real power hog...amazing...n shocking...


I've only gone above 80C on sustained mixed-AVX2 workloads. Gaming temps are around 72C, depending on the title. These temps are in line with Intel's processors, as these are densely packed chips on a 14nm LPP process. The temps are not comparable to the Vishera chips which could run cooler with great cooling but had a comparatively low thermal limit. They're also not comparable to Vishera in that even overclocked they're not drawing 4.8GHz+ Vishera wattage in terms of power consumption.

In short, that's a simplistic comparison made without real context and the thumbs-down is unwarranted.


----------



## Spectre-

Hi guys Just put my Ryzen stuff togehter.

Specs- 1700, AX370 Gaming 5, Corsair LPX 3000mhz, Custom Loop

Just want to know what settings should be messed with in the bios and where do i read the temps in HW monitor for these cpu's.

http://valid.x86.fr/2v1dur


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Gee...ppl, it looks absolutely shocking...84 degrees celsius...that is within boiling the water in coolers...also, that means one would not be able to touch the hoses going from the cpu...this is ridiculous...I mean even 9590 didn't reach that kind of temperature with 220W of TDP...n that was a real power hog...amazing...n shocking...


Don't be an idiot. Your CPU can also run that hot.


----------



## Scotty99

Id also like to know whats the best way to moderately overclock a 1700. Offset volts in the bios and change multiplier? Or should i give ryzen master a shot? I like clocks and volts to dynamically adjust depending on load.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> weird dimensions and the PCIE slot is lower than usual so my graphics card didn't fit
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound right, mATX and ATX specifications are very specific, you mean the videocard hits something else like a drive cage in your case?
Click to expand...

Sounds like was trying to mount to bottom-most PCI-E slot? Which isn't supported in All cases for a 2 slot GPU


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be an idiot. Your CPU can also run that hot.


Nice tl;dr of my post! Well-deserved rep for brevity.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id also like to know whats the best way to moderately overclock a 1700. Offset volts in the bios and change multiplier? Or should i give ryzen master a shot? I like clocks and volts to dynamically adjust depending on load.


With the GT7, it's adjusting the P0 state in BIOS and using adaptive offset voltage. Windows High Performance plan, min 5%, max 100%. I'm assuming every other vendor will allow the same in a more simple fashion with multiplier/adaptive-voltage settings.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Gee...ppl, it looks absolutely shocking...84 degrees celsius...that is within boiling the water in coolers...also, that means one would not be able to touch the hoses going from the cpu...this is ridiculous...I mean even 9590 didn't reach that kind of temperature with 220W of TDP...n that was a real power hog...amazing...n shocking...


AMD changed the temperature measurement with the Ryzen CPU's opposed to the older AMD CPU's. Where yours will max out at 60C ours will max out at 95C. Totally different ball game. The amount of heat put out the same essentially. Your bulldozer probably puts out more heat though since its 220W opposed to my 95W


----------



## Offler

Anyone tested these CPUs on Win7?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Anyone tested these CPUs on Win7?


https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-5#post-38773988


----------



## HeliXpc

latency is so high.....


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-5#post-38773988


Quote:


> 17.8% faster than Win 10






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> latency is so high....


Since I am memory aficionado, 1600 CL6 as I have now, equals 3200 CL12 in terms of latency.

2666 cl16 ~ 1333 cl 8 while 1333 cl 5 was excellent, cl 6 average and CL7+ very slow


----------



## Ultracarpet

So... gotta say, first night of tinkering was lots of fun.

After i finished raging and hurting innocent people's feelings around the household over a pcie slot (lol true story), i ran some cinebench and poked around in ryzen master.

I set the vcore to 1.35 (didn't check what it was at under load) and pushed the clocks up 50mhz at a time... pooped out at 3.95, but the run at 3.9 got me over 1600 in cinebench. The score could be better as i had a bunch of random crap running in the background, and i haven't even started to mess with the ram speed so it's sitting stock at 2133 with super loose timings.

More tomorrow...

PS. Really surprised by the wraith spire. Easily the best stock cooler I have ever used with a CPU. Hell I was too lazy to even scrape off the stock paste and put some better stuff on, and it was only hitting high 60s in my cinebench runs according to ryzen master. It is nice and quiet to boot. The wraith max is probably going to be amazinggg.



Lighting was a tad dim, but there she is


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am memory aficionado, 1600 CL6 as I have now, equals 3200 CL12 in terms of latency.
> 
> 2666 cl16 ~ 1333 cl 8 while 1333 cl 5 was excellent, cl 6 average and CL7+ very slow


Comparing directly DDR4 to DDR3 in a way you described is not much of a thing I am expecting from a memory aficionado.

Good luck finding a 3200C12 STABLE.
AIDA is not yet fixed for Ryzen.

.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackl2*
> 
> The 3.9 to 4.0, are you referring those clocks for the 1700 or 1700x? Because I would highly doubt that.
> 
> Anyone can post 24 hours-stable benchmarks (using OOCT, prime95, etc), for the 1700-1700x with temps below 90 and clocks over 3.80+ ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> After 30 mins of p95, it hit 85c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes! and at 4Ghz with 1.37v it hits 95c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a custom water loop. I mean how hot can this chip get!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> small Temperature Voltage followup (Asus Prime X370-PRO, 1800X, Thermalright Macho X2)
> 
> under Prime the Voltage goes down to about 1.2V (@3.6GHz), the Temperature are still fairly high (coming close to 90°C in [email protected] heat) but as thought before that might be a reading error - will check the cooler anyway. But it seems the 1.4+V where only used during Boost + XFR (maybe only at max 4.1GHz, but I don't know how the CPU clocks while in BIOS where it always shows 1.4+V)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do not use Prime95, it does not have support for Ryzen, it is stated by The Stilt in his thread on Anandtech plus Chew on XSO and 8 Pack on OCuk.

RealBench is currently the go to stability test reported by 8 Pack, used by Silicon Lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Not sure if this was posted:
> 
> Ryzen memory scaling
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> latency is so high.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


AIDA64 lacks support for Ryzen, here is link to post by Author on their own forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So dumb question but even if you buy a mainboard with limited or no overclocking in bios can't you still use ryzen master to OC?


Yes, as long as it is a chipset which supports overclocking, see table in this THG article.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Hi guys Just put my Ryzen stuff togehter.
> 
> Specs- 1700, AX370 Gaming 5, Corsair LPX 3000mhz, Custom Loop
> 
> Just want to know what settings should be messed with in the bios and where do i read the temps in HW monitor for these cpu's.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2v1dur


Any chance you have your your IHS stamp info? can then add you to owners DB, cheers







.

Use HWiNFO as that shows tCTL, same reading as AMD Master SW. See link.
Quote:


> tCTL should no longer be on linearized scale on Zeppelin. AFAIK it is the ROS (alternating, highest sensor reading within the CCXs) in °C scale, similar to AMD K10 cores or GPUs.
> In my experience the temperatures reported are quite realistic.


Zeppelin = Ryzen .

The tCTL is similar to how CPU Package MAX temp is on Intel.


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be an idiot. Your CPU can also run that hot.


Well, I am not...I want to build the Ryzen, n also saw the temps on stock cooler (1700 ) in the range of 50-60 clocked up to 3.8...
But...
When I noticed you guys talking about high 80s....huh...with my noisy Nepton even @4.7 I never experienced nothing close to 84 degrees...the most I had was somewhere in the low to mid 70s...perhaps draw of luck or so...but that is the fact...
I am not impressed with my machine at all...yet it has some nice options, however Ryzen is much more modern arch which I would like to touch ASAP...but those ups n downs shake me a lot...


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> latency is so high....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Comparing directly DDR4 to DDR3 in a way you described is not much of a thing I am expecting from a memory aficionado.
> 
> Good luck finding a 3200C12 STABLE.
> AIDA is not yet fixed for Ryzen.
> 
> .


Running a DDR at 1600 CL6 STABLE was also a hard task. I had to find chip with good OC potential (which was notorious Elpida Hyper). The chips were capable or archieving that for some time, but I required mature mainboards and RAM controllers. (Intel X48 chipset wasnt even capable of CL7...)

Just to mention... that on twice as high frequency, twice as high CL equals exactly same time in nanoseconds.

https://www.alza.sk/adata-8gb-kit-ddr4-sdram-3200mhz-cl16-xpg-z1-d3038963.htm?catid=18842853

This equals 1600 cl8 which was quite common. Letting them run on CAS 15 or 14 would be an interesting try, but so far I fear the maiboards arent mature yet...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Well, I am not...I want to build the Ryzen, n also saw the temps on stock cooler (1700 ) in the range of 50-60 clocked up to 3.8...
> But...
> When I noticed you guys talking about high 80s....huh...with my noisy Nepton even @4.7 I never experienced nothing close to 84 degrees...the most I had was somewhere in the low to mid 70s...perhaps draw of luck or so...but that is the fact...
> I am not impressed with my machine at all...yet it has some nice options, however Ryzen is much more modern arch which I would like to touch ASAP...but those ups n downs shake me a lot...


Then you should know that water will not reach the temps you mentioned on your previous post. That is misinformation to it's finest.

Sensor on the CPU will never ever reflect water temps. In fact, one user here posted about his loop's water to air delta being lower than his X99(?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Running a DDR at 1600 CL6 STABLE was also a hard task. I had to find chip with good OC potential (which was notorious Elpida Hyper). The chips were capable or archieving that for some time, but I required mature mainboards and RAM controllers. (Intel X48 chipset wasnt even capable of CL7...)
> 
> Just to mention... that on twice as high frequency, twice as high CL equals exactly same time in nanoseconds.
> 
> https://www.alza.sk/adata-8gb-kit-ddr4-sdram-3200mhz-cl16-xpg-z1-d3038963.htm?catid=18842853
> 
> This equals 1600 cl8 which was quite common. Letting them run on CAS 15 or 14 would be an interesting try, but so far I fear the maiboards arent mature yet...


1. Again, AIDA 64 hasn't been updated to read the actual latency on Ryzen processors.

2. Simply put, DDR4 has a lot to differ from DDR3.

3. Cache clock on it's own can alter a lot of things AIDA64 reads.

4. Number of channels also affect things on a massive scale.

5. Too many to mention, I don't wanna list them down for you.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hello everyone, I am following all your mail and I need your your advice.
By building I'm Following pc:

Mobo: GigabyteGA-AX370-Gaming 5 (pre-order, I'm waiting....)
Ram: Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 2x8gb
SSD: Intel 600p 256
Cooling: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240mm
GPU: Sapphire RX480 nitro+ 8GB (1342mhz)

CPU: 1700X

Use your PC to play and practical overclocking if necessary, recommended to replace the 1700X (grieves sealed) with 1700 no X? As the temperature is cooler 1700 or equivalent when OC?


----------



## Scotty99

Hey 1700 owners, with a small overclock....say 1.25v and 3.7 all core OC what would gaming temps be like? I really dont run stress tests, i just use my PC as i normally would so not worried about stress test temps.

If i have to get a cooler i will, but i really like the look of the wraith spire lol.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Getting ready for my ryzen build just waiting for my motherboard to be delivered today, i'm so excited i can't contain myself lol
i have 1700x my cooling set is in my sig will post pic when i'm done. i'm aiming 4ghz @ decent voltage and i'll be happy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be an idiot. Your CPU can also run that hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am not...I want to build the Ryzen, n also saw the temps on stock cooler (1700 ) in the range of 50-60 clocked up to 3.8...
> But...
> When I noticed you guys talking about high 80s....huh...with my noisy Nepton even @4.7 I never experienced nothing close to 84 degrees...the most I had was somewhere in the low to mid 70s...perhaps draw of luck or so...but that is the fact...
> I am not impressed with my machine at all...yet it has some nice options, however Ryzen is much more modern arch which I would like to touch ASAP...but those ups n downs shake me a lot...
Click to expand...

I'm hitting 65c load with my 1700x at stock, What someone said earlier about the paste definately deserves some testing as I'm using Hydronaut atm, I've got some Kryonaut and even liquid metal here so I may try a few different pastes and see how they affect temps.

Something that people would be interested in?


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AIDA64 lacks support for Ryzen, here is link to post by Author on their own forum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1. Again, AIDA 64 hasn't been updated to read the actual latency on Ryzen processors.


The Aida authors notes on the page gupsterg linked says the beta *has* been updated to read latency correctly:

"3) L1 cache bandwidth and latency scores, as well as memory bandwidth and latency scores are already accurately measured."

Not sure what to believe anymore.


----------



## josephimports

Beta bios now available for Biostar GT7.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



X37AG307.BST Improved memory compatibility ( Beta ) 16384 KB 2017-03-08


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for my ryzen build just waiting for my motherboard to be delivered today, i'm so excited i can't contain myself lol
> i have 1700x my cooling set is in my sig will post pic when i'm done. i'm aiming 4ghz @ decent voltage and i'll be happy.


Are you getting a 1700x and an 1800x or have you not updated your sig?


----------



## Redbugz007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> As far as overclocking:
> I noticed some RYZEN CPUs are from Malaysia and a few from China.
> 
> TTL / OC3D
> 
> Paul's Hardware Ryzen
> 
> 
> hardware hound
> 
> 
> Digit.in
> 
> edit: more
> 
> Joker productions
> 
> 
> hardware unboxed
> 
> 
> Linus
> 
> 
> Hardwareluxx.de
> 
> 
> techcity
> 
> 
> tinhte.vn
> 
> 
> Zenchillis Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> TechArp
> 
> I wonder if it will be a crapshoot as to which ones are good overclockers.


To add to this, a reddit user pointed out that there are versions from each fab location that have a D towards the lower center. All the above images have this said D. But I've seen many on the internet including this thread that do not have said D. Here is one example http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2017/03/AMD-Ryzen-R7-1800X-56--pcgh.JPG


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> The Aida authors notes on the page gupsterg linked says the beta *has* been updated to read latency correctly:
> 
> "3) L1 cache bandwidth and latency scores, as well as memory bandwidth and latency scores are already accurately measured."
> 
> Not sure what to believe anymore.


L1 should be correct:-

a) due to author stating and they hopefully have done testing.
b) The Stilt has only mentioned L3 being "loopy" in this post, checking AIDA64 Win 10 vs 7.

I think at present we really gotta take a lot of the platform is lacking support/has "bugs" on OS, etc, which will hopefully get ironed out. There is a post in that thread by The Stilt how much time "others" have had to prep for Ryzen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redbugz007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> As far as overclocking:
> I noticed some RYZEN CPUs are from Malaysia and a few from China.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> TTL / OC3D
> 
> Paul's Hardware Ryzen
> 
> 
> hardware hound
> 
> 
> Digit.in
> 
> edit: more
> 
> Joker productions
> 
> 
> hardware unboxed
> 
> 
> Linus
> 
> 
> Hardwareluxx.de
> 
> 
> techcity
> 
> 
> tinhte.vn
> 
> 
> Zenchillis Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TechArp
> 
> I wonder if it will be a crapshoot as to which ones are good overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> To add to this, a reddit user pointed out that there are versions from each fab location that have a D towards the lower center. All the above images have this said D. But I've seen many on the internet including this thread that do not have said D. Here is one example http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2017/03/AMD-Ryzen-R7-1800X-56--pcgh.JPG
Click to expand...

China chip here, mine has the little D stamped on it.

I wonder if this is "The Will of D"?


----------



## Azm0deous

Just installed my 1700x







Time to play with it!


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey 1700 owners, with a small overclock....say 1.25v and 3.7 all core OC what would gaming temps be like? I really dont run stress tests, i just use my PC as i normally would so not worried about stress test temps.
> 
> If i have to get a cooler i will, but i really like the look of the wraith spire lol.


I will let you know tonight.


----------



## magnusavr

New Asus X370 pro. Installed windows 10 (latest build) right after the bsod (memory management) startet happening. Normally right after logon to windows.

System is stocked not overclocked. Also tried to lock cpu to 3,7GHz on all cores with both manual and auto voltage. Went back to auto.

All windows updates.
Latest Ryzen driver from amd.com (Crimson ReLive Edition 17.2.1)
Kingston Hyperx Savage DDR4 2666 16GB (2x8GB))
MSI core frozr l cpu fan.

Tested bios 0502 and 0504
Tested memory setting for 1866, 2133, 2400, 2666 (2666 no post).
Testet 2133MHz with increased voltage to 1,25
Testet with diffrent graphics card.
Testet with only one memory chip in A2.
Tested with only one memory chip in B2.
Took out the cpu and put it back in.
Ran 3 rounds with memtest86 no errrors.

Nothing helped still bsod with memory management right after logon to windows... Seems to have gotten worse. Since I managed to install windows and run windows update and do some tests before this started happening.

I have ordered new memory corsair lpx 3000MHz 16GB (2x8GB)

Any ideas? Wait for memory tomorrow i guess.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes! and at 4Ghz with 1.37v it hits 95c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a custom water loop. I mean how hot can this chip get!!!


More like how bad is your loop? Also it's an 8 core so yes it will heat up a bit more than 4 cores when loaded to max.
I have not seen others having issues with WC even at 4.1GHz and ridiculous voltages 1.5V+.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm hitting 65c load with my 1700x at stock, What someone said earlier about the paste definately deserves some testing as I'm using Hydronaut atm, I've got some Kryonaut and even liquid metal here so I may try a few different pastes and see how they affect temps.
> 
> Something that people would be interested in?


Yea that was me, my Hyrdonaut came out of the tube pretty damn hard would barely come out. When i put it on the cpu it BARELY spread so it stayed thick and didn't function at all.My temps were ridiculous. I played some Rust for about an hr or more last night, including some Siege (both aren't too CPU heavy) my avg gaming temps were around 54°C, i can't complain with that haha. Its about 5°C warmer then my 4690k ran at slightly less voltage.

ATTENTION ATTENTION GIGABYTE GAMING 5 OWNERS.

Looks like there is TWO new BIOSes for the gaming 5, an F4 AND the F5c i was talking about yesterday. Link to the support page. As much as i hate installing BIOSes (its always a risk), and i despise redoing my settings over and over again haha. I may have to try this out after i take my afternoon constitution lol.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#support-dl

1. Beta BIOS
2. Improve DDR compatibility


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea that was me, my Hyrdonaut came out of the tube pretty damn hard would barely come out. When i put it on the cpu it BARELY spread so it stayed thick and didn't function at all.My temps were ridiculous. I played some Rust for about an hr or more last night, including some Siege (both aren't too CPU heavy) my avg gaming temps were around 54°C, i can't complain with that haha. Its about 5°C warmer then my 4690k ran at slightly less voltage.
> 
> ATTENTION ATTENTION GIGABYTE GAMING 5 OWNERS.
> 
> Looks like there is TWO new BIOSes for the gaming 5, an F4 AND the F5c i was talking about yesterday. Link to the support page. As much as i hate installing BIOSes (its always a risk), and i despise redoing my settings over and over again haha. I may have to try this out after i take my afternoon constitution lol.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#support-dl
> 
> 1. Beta BIOS
> 2. Improve DDR compatibility


Awesome, looks like they're really working on DDR stuff.

Here's hoping my 2R Hynix will be useable before my board turns up!


----------



## navjack27

ASRock got theirs out too. I just did the new beta BIOS


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Are you getting a 1700x and an 1800x or have you not updated your sig?


need to update sig lol, just the 1700x


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey 1700 owners, with a small overclock....say 1.25v and 3.7 all core OC what would gaming temps be like? I really dont run stress tests, i just use my PC as i normally would so not worried about stress test temps.
> 
> If i have to get a cooler i will, but i really like the look of the wraith spire lol.


I've got a 1700 running 3.7 all core... I can run that at a manual 1.2 but it's currently at 1.225 because I was messing with something else. Anyway... I'm using the Wrath Spire for now (I need to get a block) and the stock paste that was on the Spire. Today I don't have the heat on so my ambient indoor temp is lower... currently have been playing a game for a few hours and my displayed temp (amd master software etc) is 48.

Last night we had the heat on and the heat source (gas heater) is directly behind me.. I was at 55/56.

My corner cooks in the winter but don't have any other option... it's not even this hot during the summer in my corner.

So at least for me temps are fine if this was as far as I ever went overclock/voltage wise.


----------



## bluej511

So for Gaming 5 owners.

1. F5c brought back my LED lights, so was BIOS related
2. Tried booting xmp 3200mhz, nada still needs work.
3. My cpu temp sensor in the BIOS now shows 21°C, was around 45°C or so before (not sure what's going on here, hwinfo64 still reports 41°C at idle but this is promising)
4. Unfortunately setting vcore offset did nothing for my vcore on f5c. cpuz and hwinfo64 both show 1.344 even with -.09375v and even -1.0000 made no difference.

Now I'm at a pickle and curious as to why the offset doesnt work. The BIOS cpu temp sensor does seem to be functioning because if i lower my pump speed to 35% instead of 75% the cpu temp does go up in the BIOS. However i am not sure i want to stay at 1.344v for vcore. It was stable at 1.245v 38x so not sure what to do. May give BIOS F4 a shot since on F5c my ram did not work with xmp (not sure i want to try and manually set it as it resets the fan settings everytime it fails).


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So for Gaming 5 owners.
> 
> 1. F5c brought back my LED lights, so was BIOS related
> 2. Tried booting xmp 3200mhz, nada still needs work.
> 3. My cpu temp sensor in the BIOS now shows 21°C, was around 45°C or so before (not sure what's going on here, hwinfo64 still reports 41°C at idle but this is promising)
> 4. Unfortunately setting vcore offset did nothing for my vcore on f5c. cpuz and hwinfo64 both show 1.344 even with -.09375v and even -1.0000 made no difference.
> 
> Now I'm at a pickle and curious as to why the offset doesnt work. The BIOS cpu temp sensor does seem to be functioning because if i lower my pump speed to 35% instead of 75% the cpu temp does go up in the BIOS. However i am not sure i want to stay at 1.344v for vcore. It was stable at 1.245v 38x so not sure what to do. May give BIOS F4 a shot since on F5c my ram did not work with xmp (not sure i want to try and manually set it as it resets the fan settings everytime it fails).


AFAIK, XMP is support by intel chipsets/cpus. Until we have new kits released by vendors with "AMP" profiles, we're going to have to manually set timings/speeds in the bios.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> AFAIK, XMP is support by intel chipsets/cpus. Until we have new kits released by vendors with "AMP" profiles, we're going to have to manually set timings/speeds in the bios.


Someone will have to try it on F5c then. I may just go back to F3, F4 and F5c dont seem to change the vcore at all which is idiotic, my 3.8 is running at 1.344v and thats with -.09375v offset. So no idea whats going on there.

Seems like between F4 and F5c beta BIOS they did change something with the temp sensors. CPU temp under F4 read 47°C in the BIOS and in F5c it reads 21°C lol. But this no offset thing is quite annoying. Ill try a bit more fiddling with it or either go back to stock clocks so i'm not sure yet. Decisions decisions.

This is my kit if anyone is interested. http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16


----------



## Ashura

What are you guys using to monitor temps? Is Ryzen Master accurate?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> What are you guys using to monitor temps? Is Ryzen Master accurate?


Seems to be inline with the BIOS/HWinfo64 and ryzen master. All 3 are the same at idle. Can't test bios under load unfortunately but all 3 are the same.

Im about to go back to my F3 bios to see if the offset works there, hopefully its just the BIOSes.


----------



## lightofhonor

Looking to try another cooling solution on my 1700X. Ideally something I can Amazon same-day or get at Frys









Does the Tt Riing 240 fit Am4 natively? Tt make a press release about it but also sell a bracket.....


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Anyone tested these CPUs on Win7?


http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1624699

We will have some people on OCN using Win7 with Ryzen in the coming days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> China chip here, mine has the little D stamped on it.
> 
> I wonder if this is "The Will of D"?


DID YOU JUST










Trafalgar Law would like to have a word with you


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1624699
> 
> We will have some people on OCN using Win7 with Ryzen in the coming days.
> DID YOU JUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar Law would like to have a word with you


More importantly, don't let Doflamingo find out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Flare X mem kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx

G.Skills QVL shows the Crosshair VI Hero and ASRock Taichi as supported.

MSI also list the X370 Titanium, B350 Tomahawk and X370 Gaming Pro Carbon as supporting the 3200 kits on their QVL as well but they list it as Hynix ICs?

I would really like them but the heatsink.......the 3200 c14 Tridents are looking like a better option for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> China chip here, mine has the little D stamped on it.
> 
> I wonder if this is "The Will of D"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU JUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar Law would like to have a word with you
Click to expand...

No idea what you're on about


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> AFAIK, XMP is support by intel chipsets/cpus. Until we have new kits released by vendors with "AMP" profiles, we're going to have to manually set timings/speeds in the bios.







Has option not functioning, perhaps in a later release.

On 



, that video is from 2012 . Don't know how many other AMD AM4 mobos have XMP translation feature though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems to be inline with the BIOS/HWinfo64 and ryzen master. All 3 are the same at idle.


Added collected info from The Stilt and Elmor plus an image showing 20 thermal sensors in CCXs from a PDF shown at ISSCC by AMD. In OP of thread, heading Temp Info.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has option not functioning, perhaps in a later release.
> 
> On
> 
> 
> 
> , that video is from 2012 . Don't know how many other AMD AM4 mobos have XMP translation feature though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Add collected info from The Stilt and Elmor plus an image showing 20 thermal sensors in CCXs from a PDF shown at ISSCC by AMD. In OP of thread, heading Temp Info.


Its all good gup, i am a GENIUS!!!!!!

So i went back and forth between F3/F4/F5c and noticed something odd, i could not for the life of me getting my 38x on 1.245 back, would get stuck at 1.344. Problem solved, reset CMOS and BAM works (albeit for whatever reason it has turned off my LEDs again haha)

Those OCing and noticing it not working try to clear CMOS and should be fixed. My CPU temp under BIOS shows 21°C instead of 47°C, HWInfo64 still shows 42°C idle, no idea why but my guess is needs to be updated to match the new BIOS? Not sure how it works, may pop into the HWinfo64 thread and post for the developer (anyone have the link by any chance?)

Not sure how to get my LEDs to come back on but at least i know they work. I have yet to try to manually adjust my memory, i tried xmp profile and it was no go but as someone mentioned it needs to be done manually. If anyone has settings i can try out i wouldnt mind (although its an absolute pita to put my pump at 75% in the BIOS EVERY SINGLE TIME the BIOS resets itself).


----------



## Medusa666

So I have sold my 5960X, motherboard and RAM, and going with X370 and Ryzen.

I'm going to order Ryzen CPU and motherboard and have been looking to the MSI X370 Titanium as it seems the most high-end of all the boards right now, and I have really good experiences with my other MSI boards, any other ideas or recommendations here?

CPU wise I'm choosing between the 1800X or the 1700, I would like to overclock, but I also want good stock performance in case it is not needed to OC, and it seems like 1800X is stronger stock with XFR on one core up to 4,1GHz, two cores 4GHz and all cores to 3,7GHz depending on cooling?

What cooling are you guys going with, anyone on Noctua?


----------



## JackCY

That's a hell of a sidegrade.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Equal to 5960x now, downgrade in terms of storage flexibility.

Just look at my x99 storage compared to my x370, x370 cannot support the sheer amount of storage that x99 can.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's a hell of a sidegrade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Equal to 5960x now, downgrade in terms of storage flexibility.
> 
> Just look at my x99 storage compared to my x370, x370 cannot support the sheer amount of storage that x99 can.


Yeah, today it is a sidegrade, but I'm hoping that Ryzen will mature during the coming year, and the AM4 socket has potential for a few upgrades the coming years, Ryzen 2 etc.

X99 is a finished socket, with the only clear upgrade being the 6950X, which I don't think Intel will reduce the price on.

Ryzen should eventually be faster than a 5960X, logically.

Storage wise X99 is superior, but I don't use more than four drives, so for me it is acceptable.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its all good gup, i am a GENIUS!!!!!!
> 
> So i went back and forth between F3/F4/F5c and noticed something odd, i could not for the life of me getting my 38x on 1.245 back, would get stuck at 1.344. Problem solved, reset CMOS and BAM works (albeit for whatever reason it has turned off my LEDs again haha)
> 
> Those OCing and noticing it not working try to clear CMOS and should be fixed. My CPU temp under BIOS shows 21°C instead of 47°C, HWInfo64 still shows 42°C idle, no idea why but my guess is needs to be updated to match the new BIOS? Not sure how it works, may pop into the HWinfo64 thread and post for the developer (anyone have the link by any chance?)
> 
> Not sure how to get my LEDs to come back on but at least i know they work. I have yet to try to manually adjust my memory, i tried xmp profile and it was no go but as someone mentioned it needs to be done manually. If anyone has settings i can try out i wouldnt mind (although its an absolute pita to put my pump at 75% in the BIOS EVERY SINGLE TIME the BIOS resets itself).


Wait, the offset oc i found for you isn't on the newer bios?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Wait, the offset oc i found for you isn't on the newer bios?


It works now, after a BIOS update i guess its good measure to reset the CMOS. I also replaced my battery for wtv reason haha. I went from F5c to f4 to f3 and my vcore was stuck, went back to F5c reset the CMOS and works fine now, LEDs turns off after resetting the bios so a bit odd but not a worry at least they're not fried.

My w10 install does not seem to keep the time, every time i turn on my pc i notice my network icon is red, so the LAN is not staying on while the computer is asleep and i think its making it lose time not a problem.

I think next step is to try and manually make the corsair RAM work give it a shot and see if it changed anything.


----------



## mohiuddin

@bluej511 give us update about F5c man. Specially about ram oc


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> @bluej511 give us update about F5c man. Specially about ram oc


Have not tried yet, anyone else feel free to try as well.

A quick note though, my temperature 3 sensor (which before was going up and down with the cpu), has changed and now seems way more realistic then tctl temps but still seems off. At idle it was 18°C but water temp was 25°C so ill add 7°C to that, max was 38°add 7 gives 45°, now at 62W 45°C under water sounds VERY plausible, considering my 4690k on the same setup was at 49°C for the same wattage or so. Wasn't soldered but i did run it bare die with CLU, one of my cores even dropped to 43°C


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Flare X mem kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> 
> G.Skills QVL shows the Crosshair VI Hero and ASRock Taichi as supported.
> 
> MSI also list the X370 Titanium, B350 Tomahawk and X370 Gaming Pro Carbon as supporting the 3200 kits on their QVL as well but they list it as Hynix ICs?
> 
> I would really like them but the heatsink.......the 3200 c14 Tridents are looking like a better option for me
> No idea what you're on about


The only difference I see between this kit and others is that the others are tested at '2N' while all DDR4 chips marked with '(for AMD)' do not have this indication. I assume '2N' denotes the command rate. To be honest I am inclined to believe that they simply forgot to add this information to the '(for AMD)' modules, because then they should mark it with '1N' instead. I have no idea how important command rate is for DDR4, I believe it was somewhat of a deal in the past at least?

I don't want to wait for these 'AMD' modules, it still seems like marketing, if anything else.


----------



## Neokolzia

was a really interesting watch sure someone posted it, but bumping it anyway!

Sounds like Scheduling is a big culprit like we anticipated it was.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a really interesting watch sure someone posted it, but bumping it anyway!
> 
> Sounds like Scheduling is a big culprit like we anticipated it was.


Good explanation and video, thanks for sharing


----------



## h2323

Poor ram choice for most.,for higher speeds, people need to pick up anything samsung. Trident Z low cast is working the best.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Poor ram choice for most.,for higher speeds, people need to pick up anything samsung. Trident Z low cast is working the best.


I thought speed mattered the most not the latency? Since from what I understand, the interconnect between the Shared l3's between the die's is controlled by 1/2 memory speed.


----------



## Jackl2

Any CPU stress tool officially supporting AMD ryzen? No mention of that with RealBench from Asus that I can see on their website.


----------



## Undervolter

DUAL core Ryzens coming out in 2018.

http://wccftech.com/amd-pinnacle-ridge-cpu-zen-2-core/

EDIT: Correction: Zen 2.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It works now, after a BIOS update i guess its good measure to reset the CMOS. I also replaced my battery for wtv reason haha. I went from F5c to f4 to f3 and my vcore was stuck, went back to F5c reset the CMOS and works fine now, LEDs turns off after resetting the bios so a bit odd but not a worry at least they're not fried.
> 
> My w10 install does not seem to keep the time, every time i turn on my pc i notice my network icon is red, so the LAN is not staying on while the computer is asleep and i think its making it lose time not a problem.
> 
> I think next step is to try and manually make the corsair RAM work give it a shot and see if it changed anything.


Something tells me i wait for official bios in the future.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> DUAL core Ryzens coming out in 2018.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-pinnacle-ridge-cpu-zen-2-core/
> 
> Apparently these will sweep the floor in the ultra low budget sector.


That article mentions nothing about Dual Cores...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That article mentions nothing about Dual Cores...


You are right, i stand corrected. I mistook the Zen 2 cores, for 2 Zen cores.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm hitting 65c load with my 1700x at stock, What someone said earlier about the paste definately deserves some testing as I'm using Hydronaut atm, I've got some Kryonaut and even liquid metal here so I may try a few different pastes and see how they affect temps.
> 
> Something that people would be interested in?


I'd definitely be interested in that. I'm thinking of just going for some Noctua NT..whatever and call it a day but I've been hearing more that this is a bit more critical with Ryzen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm hitting 65c load with my 1700x at stock, What someone said earlier about the paste definately deserves some testing as I'm using Hydronaut atm, I've got some Kryonaut and even liquid metal here so I may try a few different pastes and see how they affect temps.
> 
> Something that people would be interested in?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd definitely be interested in that. I'm thinking of just going for some Noctua NT..whatever and call it a day but I've been hearing more that this is a bit more critical with Ryzen.
Click to expand...

Alrighty, I'll start working on it tomorrow, will take some time due to burn in with some pastes but I've got a bunch here


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Something tells me i wait for official bios in the future.


Oh its official i grabbed it from their site haha. Even with F5c the lights worked, as soon as i reset the CMOS bye bye LEDs haha.


----------



## nosequeponer

regarding the memory kit from g skill

any difference between

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
and

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzko

apart from SPD speed, i think could be the same....

could also mean anything?? or are completely different kits??

i post it on the CH6 thread, but i think is better here


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh its official i grabbed it from their site haha. Even with F5c the lights worked, as soon as i reset the CMOS bye bye LEDs haha.


Ok. Does f5c have better ram support?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah, today it is a sidegrade, but I'm hoping that Ryzen will mature during the coming year, and the AM4 socket has potential for a few upgrades the coming years, Ryzen 2 etc.
> 
> X99 is a finished socket, with the only clear upgrade being the 6950X, which I don't think Intel will reduce the price on.
> 
> Ryzen should eventually be faster than a 5960X, logically.
> 
> Storage wise X99 is superior, but I don't use more than four drives, so for me it is acceptable.


Intel may release 299 or what's the name this year or next. Kind of the only upgrade since 5960X if they drop the price of 8 cores now with AMD pushing prices hard down.
Storage wise dunno, my poor Z97 has 6+2 SATA ports, do you need 10+ with x99? Or does x370 have less than 8? Nah, x99 has about 10, x370 has about 8+2, more than enough on most platforms. And if you do run many many drives you probably have specialized RAID cards to connect the drives to.
Sure x99 offers the most ports and lanes but x370 to me seems right between the two Intel platforms in most of the stuff, bringing a lot of the performance from more expensive Intel platform down to the mainstream pricing. Intel is gonna have to up the game with their high end platform and offer way more if they want to keep charging the crazy premium.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Intel may release 299 or what's the name this year or next. Kind of the only upgrade since 5960X if they drop the price of 8 cores now with AMD pushing prices hard down.
> Storage wise dunno, my poor Z97 has 6+2 SATA ports, do you need 10+ with x99? Or does x370 have less than 8? Nah, x99 has about 10, x370 has about 8+2, more than enough on most platforms. And if you do run many many drives you probably have specialized RAID cards to connect the drives to.
> Sure x99 offers the most ports and lanes but x370 to me seems right between the two Intel platforms in most of the stuff, bringing a lot of the performance from more expensive Intel platform down to the mainstream pricing. Intel is gonna have to up the game with their high end platform and offer way more if they want to keep charging the crazy premium.


I think the issue comes down to the 24 lane limitation of the current design vice 28-40 with Intel.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok. Does f5c have better ram support?


Version Size Date
Download Description
F5c 6.33 MB 2017/03/02

1. Beta BIOS
2. Improve DDR compatibility


----------



## Asy

Finally got Mobo. Now Corsair delayed shipping of am4 brackets..Sigh


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> Finally got Mobo. Now Corsair delayed shipping of am4 brackets..Sigh


Which Cooler you have ?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Version Size Date
> Download Description
> F5c 6.33 MB 2017/03/02
> 
> 1. Beta BIOS
> 2. Improve DDR compatibility


Its.... beta. Ill wait for official BIOs.


----------



## Advanthrax

Finally got mine...
My sweet R7 1700X...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayill*
> 
> Rainmaker, just an FYI... I just switched out my ASUS Prime X370-Pro board with an MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Everything else is exactly the same. Re-installed a fresh version of Windows 10 (without any issues) and everything has been rock solid with zero issues. FWIW I will be returning the Asus board back to the store tomorrow since the difference is night and day. Good luck!


Yeah, I might end up returning the board, but I'm going to do some testing to check if I can actually make it work first. I'm going to be gone from Thursday to Sunday though so I can't do anything of that until Monday next week. If I can't return it then I'm going to contact the store and explain the situation, their customer support is quite good so I doubt there will be an issue. They also have a month open purchase if I actually wish a money return.


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Which Cooler you have ?


H115i


----------



## Advanthrax

It's Asus being Asus.
Not reliable, costly, and gimmicky.
It's sad but I am personally scared of their 'boards.
I've always seen A LOT of reliability issues with Asus.
In addition, they were the only one to have very buggy firmware on their X370 motherboards.
So, as mostly tech reviewers received a Crosshair VI as a Ryzen test platform, the full potential of Ryzen, at launch, disapeared in a memory compatibility issues, overclock instability, windows instability & poor benchmark scoring kind of fog.
Asus fail at Ryzen's launch so bably...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> It's Asus being Asus.
> Not reliable, costly, and gimmicky.
> It's sad but I am personally scared of their 'boards.
> I've always seen A LOT of reliability issues with Asus.
> In addition, they were the only one to have very buggy firmware on their X370 motherboards.
> So, as mostly tech reviewers received a Crosshair VI as a Ryzen test platform, the full potential of Ryzen, at launch, disapeared in a memory compatibility issues, overclock instability, windows instability & poor benchmark scoring kind of fog.
> Asus fail at Ryzen's launch so bably...


Absolutely! One of the most respected manufacturers in the world botched it! Hang 'em all...


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a really interesting watch sure someone posted it, but bumping it anyway!
> 
> Sounds like Scheduling is a big culprit like we anticipated it was.


I did wonder if Ryzen 8 core chips effectively functioned as a dual socket design... hearing at least one other person mention this makes me wonder if that's the case.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a really interesting watch sure someone posted it, but bumping it anyway!
> 
> Sounds like Scheduling is a big culprit like we anticipated it was.
> 
> 
> 
> I did wonder if Ryzen 8 core chips effectively functioned as a dual socket design... hearing at least one other person mention this makes me wonder if that's the case.
Click to expand...

Thats the gist of it, it functions essentially the same as 2 4 core chips. well at least should be treated as such.

Because the 2 sets of 4 cores cannot talk between each other efficiently as they don't share direct L3 or anything. This is where that large discrepancy between processing power in blender which apparently already is Numa Capable, i.e addresses the scheduling different then windows.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats the gist of it, it functions essentially the same as 2 4 core chips. well at least should be treated as such.
> 
> Because the 2 sets of 4 cores cannot talk between each other efficiently as they don't share direct L3 or anything. This is where that large discrepancy between processing power in blender which apparently already is Numa Capable, i.e addresses the scheduling different then windows.


Like consoles.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats the gist of it, it functions essentially the same as 2 4 core chips. well at least should be treated as such.
> 
> Because the 2 sets of 4 cores cannot talk between each other efficiently as they don't share direct L3 or anything. This is where that large discrepancy between processing power in blender which apparently already is Numa Capable, i.e addresses the scheduling different then windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Like consoles.
Click to expand...

Is that how Consoles 8 cores work? I didn't know that, if so hopefully alot of the hardcoding is there to use it, its just windows scheduling thats messing everything up.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Is that how Consoles 8 cores work? I didn't know that, if so hopefully alot of the hardcoding is there to use it, its just windows scheduling thats messing everything up.


Right know AMD is bad for gaming, because most of reviewers do not even care.
After a year or two, will be like AMD planned it all.

If you comparte CCX units with PS4/XBOX1, you will see 2x4C with 2MB of L2$ (2x CCX on ZEN)


----------



## amstech

Sorry I haven't read this entire thread, just looking to see what Ryzen owners are hitting with their new chips.
Anyone getting 4.5GHz - 4.8GHz stable?


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Sorry I haven't read this entire thread, just looking to see what Ryzen owners are hitting with their new chips.
> Anyone getting 4.5GHz - 4.8GHz stable?


4.1-4.2 is the max right now


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Is that how Consoles 8 cores work? I didn't know that, if so hopefully alot of the hardcoding is there to use it, its just windows scheduling thats messing everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> Right know AMD is bad for gaming, because most of reviewers do not even care.
> After a year or two, will be like AMD planned it all.
> 
> If you comparte CCX units with PS4/XBOX1, you will see 2x4C with 2MB of L2$ (2x CCX on ZEN)
Click to expand...

Wow thats fantastic xD I didn't know PS4 and Xbox1 were already similar CCX setup's, I know next gen consoles are getting basically Zen's setup but didn't know previous.

I know Consoles use all their CPU horsepower so thats great to hear, meaning should be no problem utilizing all 8 cores to their peak potential.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> 4.1-4.2 is the max right now


With 4.2 being a very rare chip from what I've been gathering.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> With 4.2 being a very rare chip from what I've been gathering.


4.0 is rare. 4.1 is nearly impossible, 4.2 is not realistic (I haven't seen a 4.2 chip yet). Siliconlottery has 4.1's for sale @ $680.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I'm speculating the motherboards are the overlcock limiting factors at the moment and not the binning process. Just one bad timing and everything is hard to achieve. Even the high LN2 benchers didn't have this much trouble.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 4.0 is rare. 4.1 is nearly impossible, 4.2 is not realistic (I haven't seen a 4.2 chip yet).


Forgive me for not investing the time to be up to date, but are we talking max clocks due to thermal limits or this is just the max reach of the silicon even under the best realistic (water cooled) cooling options? Or is it the chipset or vrms?

Are there any benches on these from a user running a chiller? or any LN2 results yet?


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Wow thats fantastic xD I didn't know PS4 and Xbox1 were already similar CCX setup's, I know next gen consoles are getting basically Zen's setup but didn't know previous.
> 
> I know Consoles use all their CPU horsepower so thats great to hear, meaning should be no problem utilizing all 8 cores to their peak potential.


Well powerhouse?
Jaguar core (core only) 28nm = 3.1mm^2
Ryzen core (core only) 14nm = 5.5mm^2


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm speculating the motherboards are the overlcock limiting factors at the moment and not the binning process. Just one bad timing and everything is hard to achieve. Even the high LN2 benchers didn't have this much trouble.


You're probably right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Forgive me for not investing the time to be up to date, but are we talking max clocks due to thermal limits or this is just the max reach of the silicon even under the best realistic (water cooled) cooling options? Or is it the chipset or vrms?
> 
> Are there any benches on these from a user running a chiller? or any LN2 results yet?


Right now those are thermal bottlnecks. People are seeing 80C+ on 4.0GHz chips socket temp. There's also weird thermal reporting going on across motheboards, with different BIOS revisions reporting different temps.

Keep in mind this isn't a 4 core 7700K. 4.5GHz is a high clock for a 6900K and that uarch as been around quite a bit longer than Ryzen.


----------



## SuperZan

Yeah, the clockspeeds are lowish but take into account what the chips can do at these speeds. From experience, a 3.8Ghz+ 1700x all-core OC is doing very well in productivity and gaming.

Compared to my 6700k or 3930k (both were at 4.6GHz) the gaming experiences at 1080p 70Hz or 1440p (the two resolutions I've got right now) are indistinguishable from the Intel chips. I still need to test on the 4k telly, but it should only be even more indistinguishable. Productivity-wise, my encoding, compiling, and modelling tasks are showing a considerable increase in throughput compared to the 4.6GHz 3930k.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> 4.1-4.2 is the max right now


Source please. 4Ghz max.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Forgive me for not investing the time to be up to date, but are we talking max clocks due to thermal limits or this is just the max reach of the silicon even under the best realistic (water cooled) cooling options? Or is it the chipset or vrms?
> 
> Are there any benches on these from a user running a chiller? or any LN2 results yet?


Right now it seems like the chip is the limiting factor, we can all get 3.8ghz stable for around 1.25v, stock is around 1.18/1.19-1.44 (xfr) and even at 1.44 the temps aren't too high.

Example. Under stress test im around 68°C at 1.245v, another 200mv isn't going to add 27°C to the tctl temps, it's a possibility though. I think AMD just binned em high to begin with.

Don't forget what happened to the Fury HBM and so on, that was a measly overclock haha.


----------



## mistax

So from the looks of it. The 1700 chips from china handle voltage a little better than the malaysia ones. This could totally be wrong though. I think the best average to aim for is 3.9-3.95 for most 1700 users.

While the 1800x has a higher chance of getting 4.0, the voltage required to get there is pretty high, so you're basically better off trying to get the same speed with a 1700, since it will produce lower heat output.

TLDR 1700 @ 3.9/3.95 is probably the 24/7 ratio unless you get a golden 4.0 chip. 4050 > greater more than likely will require 1.4+


----------



## n00byn4t3r

Wow I forgot to check this thread for a little bit, now there's 83 new pages









Anyways, I'm curious to what other people's experiences are with the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 and Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 memory. This is the setup I'm running currently with a 1700x, but I can't seem to be able to post above 2133MHz no matter what I try. This is tested with the f3f, F4 and F5c bios versions.

Anybody else run this combination and get better results?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> 4.1-4.2 is the max right now
> 
> 
> 
> Source please. 4Ghz max.
Click to expand...

I've seen a couple of 4.1 chips, I don't doubt later on we'll see some 4.2 ones


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 4.0 is rare. 4.1 is nearly impossible, 4.2 is not realistic (I haven't seen a 4.2 chip yet).


To be fair, 4.1 GHz is happening without any overclocking or tweaking with XFR, though just for a single core.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00byn4t3r*
> 
> Wow I forgot to check this thread for a little bit, now there's 83 new pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm curious to what other people's experiences are with the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 and Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 memory. This is the setup I'm running currently with a 1700x, but I can't seem to be able to post above 2133MHz no matter what I try. This is tested with the f3f, F4 and F5c bios versions.
> 
> Anybody else run this combination and get better results?


Your memory doesnt show up on the QVL so I wouldnt expect too much. Two sticks of the 8gb version look like they're working at 2933 though. Hopefully future BIOS releases help you out.

As a Z170 owner of the Gaming 7, BIOS releases made a huge difference in memory compatibility.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm speculating the motherboards are the overlcock limiting factors at the moment and not the binning process. Just one bad timing and everything is hard to achieve. Even the high LN2 benchers didn't have this much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Forgive me for not investing the time to be up to date, but are we talking max clocks due to thermal limits or this is just the max reach of the silicon even under the best realistic (water cooled) cooling options? Or is it the chipset or vrms?
> 
> Are there any benches on these from a user running a chiller? or any LN2 results yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now those are thermal bottlnecks. People are seeing 80C+ on 4.0GHz chips socket temp. There's also weird thermal reporting going on across motheboards, with different BIOS revisions reporting different temps.
> 
> Keep in mind this isn't a 4 core 7700K. 4.5GHz is a high clock for a 6900K and that uarch as been around quite a bit longer than Ryzen.
Click to expand...

Ryzen is thermally more efficient then a 4.5ghz 6900k though, I'd be keen to see someone with a dremelled 1800x or similar with a thermal probe in the IHS, taking some more accurate temps to see whats actually going on, if its anything remotely close to the idle/core temps.


----------



## Lever Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Sorry I haven't read this entire thread, just looking to see what Ryzen owners are hitting with their new chips.
> Anyone getting 4.5GHz - 4.8GHz stable?


don't be sorry. with page after page of chatter it's hard to track what people are getting.

it would be better if people posted results with a link to their own thread with overclocking progress.

then ask questions etc in the linked thread.


----------



## n00byn4t3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Your memory doesnt show up on the QVL so I wouldnt expect too much. Two sticks of the 8gb version look like they're working at 2933 though. Hopefully future BIOS releases help you out.
> 
> As a Z170 owner of the Gaming 7, BIOS releases made a huge difference in memory compatibility.


Yeah I hope so too, it does also seem like a BIOS issue.
Someone on

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5y8cms/ryzen_seems_to_benefit_much_more_than_intel_for/deohbmp/
 just responded to me with the same motherboard/memory and he is saying that it works fine is his case, so I'm slightly hopeful


----------



## Motley01

So is it just the Asus Pro boards that having issues?

Because my CH6 has been rock solid since day one. No issues at all. And I'm running my 3200 memory at supported speeds.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> So is just the Asus Pro boards that having issues?
> 
> Because my CH6 has been rock solid since day one. No issues at all. And I'm running my 3200 memory at supported speeds.


That's the board everyone has been having issues on









Day 1 here too and still rocking on.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> So is it just the Asus Pro boards that having issues?
> 
> Because my CH6 has been rock solid since day one. No issues at all. And I'm running my 3200 memory at supported speeds.


What model number is your RAM?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> So is just the Asus Pro boards that having issues?
> 
> Because my CH6 has been rock solid since day one. No issues at all. And I'm running my 3200 memory at supported speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the board everyone has been having issues on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 here too and still rocking on.
Click to expand...

I stopped buying Asus motherboards after the ROG Lynfield one I had blew a trace and tried to start a fire/smoke show. It didn't auto shut down it just kept burning for 10-15 seconds



Suitable replacement for fire starter in any survival kit


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What model number is your RAM?


Corsair Model CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Corsair Model CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


Ah the LED ones?

I've got CMU32GX4M2C3000C15, but it's 2 x 16Gb sticks so I think I'm going to struggle.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What model number is your RAM?
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Model CMU16GX4M2C3200C16
Click to expand...

interesting, same memory as me but I can't get above 2666 on them, what settings you running?


----------



## nosequeponer

Almost everything here..

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> interesting, same memory as me but I can't get above 2666 on them, what settings you running?


Well first I selected D.O.C.P. 5 OC settings. Then selected DDR4 3200

Set my BLCK to 109 and Core to 36.75

And I set the DDR voltage to 1.38v.

All the timings are set on Auto.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> And I set the DDR voltage to 2.38V.


Typo on the voltage?

Did you happen to get your IHS stamp info?







.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Typo on the voltage?
> 
> Did you happen to get your IHS stamp info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wooops sorry yes its 1.38v on the memory.

Sorry I never got the IHS stamp info before I installed it.


----------



## MrPerforations

just used the cooler master psu calculator, it thinks that ryzen runs on 1.1v?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Wooops sorry yes its 1.38v on the memory.
> 
> Sorry I never got the IHS stamp info before I installed it.


No worries







.

Glad to read positive feedback on CH6. Nice setup BTW been keeping track of your new setup







. Hopefully my CH6 be in my hands Friday







.


----------



## nosequeponer

mi IHS info

China
1707SUT
YD170XBCM88AE


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I did wonder if Ryzen 8 core chips effectively functioned as a dual socket design... hearing at least one other person mention this makes me wonder if that's the case.


It can be set that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats the gist of it, it functions essentially the same as 2 4 core chips. well at least should be treated as such.
> 
> Because the 2 sets of 4 cores cannot talk between each other efficiently as they don't share direct L3 or anything. This is where that large discrepancy between processing power in blender which apparently already is Numa Capable, i.e addresses the scheduling different then windows.


It should not be treated as such, not the way it is possible now in Win10 as far as I know. You would run Cinebench and it would run on 4 cores only







That's how it can be set in WIndows, which is bad. The mapping is too strong that is possible now but not default, if it was default then it would make Ryzen even worse than it is.

Windows needs an update to the mapping to allow the model Ryzen uses and an update to it's scheduler to work with this dual quad Ryzen model. M$ didn't bother to make it flexible enough or fully adjustable by user


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> It's Asus being Asus.
> Not reliable, costly, and gimmicky.
> It's sad but I am personally scared of their 'boards.
> I've always seen A LOT of reliability issues with Asus.
> In addition, they were the only one to have very buggy firmware on their X370 motherboards.
> So, as mostly tech reviewers received a Crosshair VI as a Ryzen test platform, the full potential of Ryzen, at launch, disapeared in a memory compatibility issues, overclock instability, windows instability & poor benchmark scoring kind of fog.
> Asus fail at Ryzen's launch so bably...


From what I've seen C6H is the most capable board RAMwise atm.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Glad to read positive feedback on CH6. Nice setup BTW been keeping track of your new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully my CH6 be in my hands Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha thanks. Me hoping you have your hands on the CH6 on Friday also.


----------



## bluej511

Oops forgot to post this.

YD170XBCM88AE
1706PGT
Malaysia

I also submitted the form for my [email protected] Seems like my voltage is super low compared to everyone else, go figure i got lucky on silicon lottery again haha.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oops forgot to post this.
> 
> YD170XBCM88AE
> 1706PGT
> Malaysia
> 
> I also submitted the form for my [email protected] Seems like my voltage is super low compared to everyone else, go figure i got lucky on silicon lottery again haha.


Same batch as mine, what volts to get to 4.0ghz?


----------



## ChronoBodi

so um, not sure if i should try F5C on my Giga X370, as far as i know my G.skill Ripjaws DDR4 3200 mhz timing is:

16-16-16-36-2n.

i don't see any option to change 1n or 2n, unless this is called something else in Gigabyte BIOS.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oops forgot to post this.
> 
> YD170XBCM88AE
> 1706PGT
> Malaysia
> 
> I also submitted the form for my [email protected] Seems like my voltage is super low compared to everyone else, go figure i got lucky on silicon lottery again haha.


Isnt that normal? WHo has the document of the guy who tested 10 1700's, im pretty sure all his did 3.8 with 1.25v.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isnt that normal? WHo has the document of the guy who tested 10 1700's, im pretty sure all his did 3.8 with 1.25v.


Only 3 in the list with 3.8Ghz so far:
R7 1700 3.8 Ghz 1.3v
R7 1700X 3.8 Ghz 1.225v
R7 1700X 3.8 Ghz 1.3v

His seems slightly below average going on that tiny sample set


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Same batch as mine, what volts to get to 4.0ghz?


Haven't tried yet, if i can get to 1.35v and 4.0ghz that would be pretty sweet. Considering xfr is at 3.9 and 1.44v on one core (even though thats peak voltage and not average) it might be a possibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isnt that normal? WHo has the document of the guy who tested 10 1700's, im pretty sure all his did 3.8 with 1.25v.


Yea i know right haha. I'm kinda wondering if i can get 3.9 out of that. I'm going to wait for more stable BIOS that makes the ram work might go more hand in hand. After 2-3 days of testing BIOSes im absolutely sick of redoing my fan curve (and i only have the pump and exhaust fan, the other 11fans are on a fan controller)

Seems like from 3.8 to 3.9 is a 100mv jump which is crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Only 3 in the list with 3.8Ghz so far:
> R7 1700 3.8 Ghz 1.3v
> R7 1700X 3.8 Ghz 1.225v
> R7 1700X 3.8 Ghz 1.3v
> 
> His seems slightly below average going on that tiny sample set


The 1700 is different though, and ive yet to try lower voltages or higher clocks lol. But hey at least my temps aren't in the 80-90s hahahahha.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haven't tried yet, if i can get to 1.35v and 4.0ghz that would be pretty sweet. Considering xfr is at 3.9 and 1.44v on one core (even though thats peak voltage and not average) it might be a possibility.
> Yea i know right haha. I'm kinda wondering if i can get 3.9 out of that. I'm going to wait for more stable BIOS that makes the ram work might go more hand in hand. After 2-3 days of testing BIOSes im absolutely sick of redoing my fan curve (and i only have the pump and exhaust fan, the other 11fans are on a fan controller)
> 
> Seems like from 3.8 to 3.9 is a 100mv jump which is crazy.
> The 1700 is different though, and ive yet to try lower voltages or higher clocks lol. But hey at least my temps aren't in the 80-90s hahahahha.


soooo not worth going to F5C? for my G.Skill Ripjaws 3200mhz 16 timing ram?

I have a feeling none of the BIOS is doing it yet. How did Joker get 3000 mhz? with what RAM?


----------



## SpecChum

hehe, I know, mine wasn't a serious post.

A sample set of 3 is nowhere near enough.


----------



## ChronoBodi

uhhhhh.... i got 2666 ram speed without XMP????

i am so confused. now. like what?



btw, on F3 bios. This works apparently. still better than 2133 mhz.

as it turns out, advanced manual timings.

on 1.20v for ram???


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oops forgot to post this.
> 
> YD170XBCM88AE
> 1706PGT
> Malaysia
> 
> I also submitted the form for my [email protected] Seems like my voltage is super low compared to everyone else, go figure i got lucky on silicon lottery again haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that normal? WHo has the document of the guy who tested 10 1700's, im pretty sure all his did 3.8 with 1.25v.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poii*
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/
> 
> Someone tested 10 RyZen 7 1700 and OC'd them.
> 
> Edit: Was here couple of pages earlier


Here ya go, 3.8ghz for 1.25v is bad fyi.


----------



## Scotty99

Id be happy with 3.8 1.25, now if motherboards start coming in stock lol. I have all my parts ordered, except the mobo...


----------



## metal409

So, after spending the morning getting my system back up with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 board, go to fire it up and nothing. I had power to the on-board power button as it was lit up, but nothing happened when pressed or using the case power button. Spent a couple hours trying to diagnose what the heck was up as I refused to believe it was a dead board. After pulling it out of the system I remembered others having issues with EK's waterblock on the CH6. So plopped it on the desk, hooked up a psu to it, loosened up the backplate and bam, fired up. I ended up removing the rubber gasket EK supplies that sits between the board and plate as I think it causes flex in the board that the CPU does not like. Removed the liner from the stock plate and put it on the EK one and made my own standoffs from another block. Everything works great now, just getting the OS updated and then I can finally do some testing. Some pics below if anyone cares to see what I did to make the EK block work.

Btw, my 1700x info

YD170XBCM88AE
1707SUT
China


----------



## RyzenChrist

Do i have the most golden 1700? 4Ghz easy with 1.40v in the bios. No stability issues, NADA


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Do i have the most golden 1700? 4Ghz easy with 1.40v in the bios. No stability issues, NADA


Stress test stable as well?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Here ya go, 3.8ghz for 1.25v is bad fyi.


1. Considering thats the 1700 and not the 1700x sure, i guess its bad haha. My serial number isn't even in there. And again, as ive said i havent even tried anything else. I went straight for the x38 and nothing else. I can't even change the offset to even more negative voltage from vcore because it doesnt even change lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, after spending the morning getting my system back up with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 board, go to fire it up and nothing. I had power to the on-board power button as it was lit up, but nothing happened when pressed or using the case power button. Spent a couple hours trying to diagnose what the heck was up as I refused to believe it was a dead board. After pulling it out of the system I remembered others having issues with EK's waterblock on the CH6. So plopped it on the desk, hooked up a psu to it, loosened up the backplate and bam, fired up. I ended up removing the rubber gasket EK supplies that sits between the board and plate as I think it causes flex in the board that the CPU does not like. Removed the liner from the stock plate and put it on the EK one and made my own standoffs from another block. Everything works great now, just getting the OS updated and then I can finally do some testing. Some pics below if anyone cares to see what I did to make the EK block work.
> 
> Btw, my 1700x info
> 
> YD170XBCM88AE
> 1707SUT
> China


Hey metal i had no such issue with my ekwb parts, booted right up and i didn't see flex or anything in the board. I didn't use the entire rubber backing as it didnt fit (its made for am3+).

All i used was the NEW am4 backplate, the supremacy evo am4 bracket and that was it. Btw my bolts look NOTHING like that though so idk.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Do i have the most golden 1700? 4Ghz easy with 1.40v in the bios. No stability issues, NADA


Nope









R7 1700 4.0 Ghz 1.375
R7 1700 4.0 Ghz 1.15v
R7 1700 4.0 Ghz 1.38v


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Here ya go, 3.8ghz for 1.25v is bad fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Considering thats the 1700 and not the 1700x sure, i guess its bad haha. My serial number isn't even in there. And again, as ive said i havent even tried anything else. I went straight for the x38 and nothing else. I can't even change the offset to even more negative voltage from vcore because it doesnt even change lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, after spending the morning getting my system back up with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 board, go to fire it up and nothing. I had power to the on-board power button as it was lit up, but nothing happened when pressed or using the case power button. Spent a couple hours trying to diagnose what the heck was up as I refused to believe it was a dead board. After pulling it out of the system I remembered others having issues with EK's waterblock on the CH6. So plopped it on the desk, hooked up a psu to it, loosened up the backplate and bam, fired up. I ended up removing the rubber gasket EK supplies that sits between the board and plate as I think it causes flex in the board that the CPU does not like. Removed the liner from the stock plate and put it on the EK one and made my own standoffs from another block. Everything works great now, just getting the OS updated and then I can finally do some testing. Some pics below if anyone cares to see what I did to make the EK block work.
> 
> Btw, my 1700x info
> 
> YD170XBCM88AE
> 1707SUT
> China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey metal i had no such issue with my ekwb parts, booted right up and i didn't see flex or anything in the board. I didn't use the entire rubber backing as it didnt fit (its made for am3+).
> 
> All i used was the NEW am4 backplate, the supremacy evo am4 bracket and that was it. Btw my bolts look NOTHING like that though so idk.
Click to expand...

I haven't mounted mine yet either as no Motherboard or CPU have arrived yet, but I got the block and backplate, little concerned about it now?

Backplate is a pretty cheap looking silver one, was the black one the one that came stock?

I contacted EK to ask for new screws to use on the stock backplate since they are offering that with the New Am4 ready Evo's instead of these Intel Evo conversion kits, at least mine only came with the 2 plates.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey metal i had no such issue with my ekwb parts, booted right up and i didn't see flex or anything in the board. I didn't use the entire rubber backing as it didnt fit (its made for am3+).
> 
> All i used was the NEW am4 backplate, the supremacy evo am4 bracket and that was it. Btw my bolts look NOTHING like that though so idk.


Yeah, I don't know why it was giving me problems on this board. I didn't have this issue on the prior Asus Prime board, who knows. Reason my bolts look different is they are from another block that I cut down to work with the EK. Since I removed the rubber piece all together the normal ones would not tighten down correctly.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet either as no Motherboard or CPU have arrived yet, but I got the block and backplate, little concerned about it now?
> 
> Backplate is a pretty cheap looking silver one, was the black one the one that came stock?
> 
> I contacted EK to ask for new screws to use on the stock backplate since they are offering that with the New Am4 ready Evo's instead of these Intel Evo conversion kits, at least mine only came with the 2 plates.


Correct, the black one was the stock one that came on the gigabyte board. I didn't know they had different screws with the new supply of blocks for AM4. Are they willing to send them to you after asking?


----------



## h2323

Whatever the issue may be Ryzen likes samsung modules and low cast. The higher end motherboard tested RAM listings confirm this. Asus has 14 cast 3200 ram trident z and one ripjaw listed as the confirmed 3200 RAM, The youtube actual hardware guy, billzoid confirmed this as well. I ordered TridentZ Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZ at extra cost with ASUS Hero. Lots of other motherboards list ram that is 14 15 or 16 as the higher frequency RAM, lots of it can be traced to samsung modules. Of course other ram will get there I am just saying the easiest seems to be the best.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> uhhhhh.... i got 2666 ram speed without XMP????
> 
> i am so confused. now. like what?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, on F3 bios. This works apparently. still better than 2133 mhz.
> 
> as it turns out, advanced manual timings.
> 
> on 1.20v for ram???


Works on my F5c as well, i tried 3200mhz all manual with 1.35v in DRAM or wtv voltage its called and nada, it reset my BIOS but made my lights work again,







yay i guess haha?

Thank God im saving profiles to my HDD with each BIOS, then all i have to do is set my pump speed back up. Nice to see 2666mhz though instead of 2133.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Works on my F5c as well, i tried 3200mhz all manual with 1.35v in DRAM or wtv voltage its called and nada, it reset my BIOS but made my lights work again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay i guess haha?
> 
> Thank God im saving profiles to my HDD with each BIOS, then all i have to do is set my pump speed back up. Nice to see 2666mhz though instead of 2133.


Those LED's are going to be the death of you haha


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Those LED's are going to be the death of you haha


Oh man it seems like it haha. Seems like resetting the CMOS turns em off, then when the BIOS resets itself (which i have NO idea how to do manually except to make the RAM speed fail haha) it turns back on. Its unbelievably weird.

What is very odd, is that now in BIOS my CPU temps is 21°C and on F4 and F3/F3f it was 47°C. Utter lose, it even shows the voltage at 1.160, if its more accurate then the hwinfo and ryzen master, means im running [email protected] and don't think thats possible lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh man it seems like it haha. Seems like resetting the CMOS turns em off, then when the BIOS resets itself (which i have NO idea how to do manually except to make the RAM speed fail haha) it turns back on. Its unbelievably weird.
> 
> What is very odd, is that now in BIOS my CPU temps is 21°C and on F4 and F3/F3f it was 47°C. Utter lose, it even shows the voltage at 1.160, if its more accurate then the hwinfo and ryzen master, means im running [email protected] and don't think thats possible lol.


so the real temps is 15C lower?

and i think for now, 2666 mhz ram is good considering early newborn days of Ryzen, at least on Gigabyte. does 2666 mhz works for you too?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so the real temps is 15C lower?
> 
> and i think for now, 2666 mhz ram is good considering early newborn days of Ryzen, at least on Gigabyte. does 2666 mhz works for you too?


Yup worked all manual, 3000 did not, i may try 2933 but im thinking it may have to do with the voltage, not sure.

Idk what the real temp is anymore, Gigabyte and AMD are confusing me. However with a water temp of 23-24°C i don't see my CPU being colder then my water haha. Under hwinfo64 temperature 3 seems to be the only sensor that varies only with tctl temps so idk. Maybe gigabyte finally have it calibrated to actual CPU temps and Hwinfo hasnt updated his code to match the BIOS?

Don't know dont' care. If however i do add the difference it makes more sense. Turning 17° into 25° and at load its 31+8=39°C makes more sense for a load of 60w then 56°C considering my water temp is only 24°C ( i have no airflow and closed windows, the exhausted heat just sits in my room.

And if my calculations are correct, that would be WAY more in line with my gpu at idle, which right now sits at 26°C and my calculation put the CPU at 25°C so i'm not too far off.

Oh and my r9 390 at idle puts out about 14-15w and the 1700x is about 18w so my theory could be true.


----------



## alcal

I posted a

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5ybrbt/an_overclocking_request_to_anybody_with_a_ryzen/
 to ask about the effects of basic BCLK overclocking since I don't have a system yet to test on, but it's not gaining much traction. Then I punched myself in the face because I should have just posted on OCN instead.

So, TLDR for anybody who doesn't want to read that huge post:
Can anybody try to set their BIOS to defaults and test out some BCLK/REFCLK overclocks in increments of 1 (i.e. 101, 102, 103 etc). 103 is honestly the highest I expect to be remotely stable since XFR boost on an 1800x would be at 4.22Ghz, but regardless, I'd like to see what people can achieve.

The idea here is to overclock by BCLK since it doesn't disable boost, XFR or power-saving states.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I posted a
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5ybrbt/an_overclocking_request_to_anybody_with_a_ryzen/
> to ask about the effects of basic BCLK overclocking since I don't have a system yet to test on, but it's not gaining much traction. Then I punched myself in the face because I should have just posted on OCN instead.
> 
> So, TLDR for anybody who doesn't want to read that huge post:
> Can anybody try to set their BIOS to defaults and test out some BCLK/REFCLK overclocks in increments of 1 (i.e. 101, 102, 103 etc). 103 is honestly the highest I expect to be remotely stable since XFR boost on an 1800x would be at 4.22Ghz, but regardless, I'd like to see what people can achieve.
> 
> The idea here is to overclock by BCLK since it doesn't disable boost, XFR or power-saving states.


COuldnt the same be achieved by settign multiplier and using offset voltage? Thats how i plan to do it when i get my board.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I haven't mounted mine yet either as no Motherboard or CPU have arrived yet, but I got the block and backplate, little concerned about it now?
> 
> Backplate is a pretty cheap looking silver one, was the black one the one that came stock?
> 
> I contacted EK to ask for new screws to use on the stock backplate since they are offering that with the New Am4 ready Evo's instead of these Intel Evo conversion kits, at least mine only came with the 2 plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the black one was the stock one that came on the gigabyte board. I didn't know they had different screws with the new supply of blocks for AM4. Are they willing to send them to you after asking?
Click to expand...

Idk yet all I know is according to the EK webpage:



https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-nickel

Backplate not included and says mounts to original AMD plate. So all I can assume is they have different screws to attach to the AMD backplate, and thats provided with the AM4 Evo Kit (Not the conversion)

Haven't heard back yet if they will or not. Imagine they should considering its they're fudge up converting everything over, I linked my orders n stuff from Dazmode, so hopefully they'll be willing to specialty ship out the 4 screws needed.


----------



## bluej511

Quick peek for you guys, it is definitely not that bright though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> COuldnt the same be achieved by settign multiplier and using offset voltage? Thats how i plan to do it when i get my board.


Yea but as soon as you change core clock xfr and boost are gone, power saving states however remain. If you change the power balance in windows to balanced it will downclock. The reason not too for running stock speeds is because xfr won't respond as fast.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Wait, the offset oc i found for you isn't on the newer bios?
> 
> 
> 
> It works now, after a BIOS update i guess its good measure to reset the CMOS. I also replaced my battery for wtv reason haha. I went from F5c to f4 to f3 and my vcore was stuck, went back to F5c reset the CMOS and works fine now, LEDs turns off after resetting the bios so a bit odd but not a worry at least they're not fried.
> 
> My w10 install does not seem to keep the time, every time i turn on my pc i notice my network icon is red, so the LAN is not staying on while the computer is asleep and i think its making it lose time not a problem.
> 
> I think next step is to try and manually make the corsair RAM work give it a shot and see if it changed anything.
Click to expand...

You may want to see this


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quick peek for you guys, it is definitely not that bright though.
> 
> Yea but as soon as you change core clock xfr and boost are gone, power saving states however remain. If you change the power balance in windows to balanced it will downclock. The reason not too for running stock speeds is because xfr won't respond as fast.


Only changing multiplier disables boost and XFR. Changing BCLK/REFCLK does not. Also when the chip is in OC-mode (i.e. multi has been changed) there is a change to the power states. I don't fully understand it, but I think some of the lower power states are disabled.


----------



## JySzE

Close up of vrm area on the asus prime b350-a/csm board.


I know nothing of the quality.

If someone could chime in and enlighten me if its crap or not that would be great. 









Seems that the asus prime b350-plus MIGHT share the same power delivery the mounting holes are identical. They do.
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Only changing multiplier disables boost and XFR. Changing BCLK/REFCLK does not. Also when the chip is in OC-mode (i.e. multi has been changed) there is a change to the power states. I don't fully understand it, but I think some of the lower power states are disabled.


But if i use offset and change multiplier, the system will still downlock mhz and voltage if i used balanced power program? I heard there isnt much difference between balanced and high performance until they work out the kinks anyways.


----------



## nersty

I'm on the CH6 and idle in the 40s (stock till the bios gets some updates) but was wondering in general how the temperature of the R7 series is monitored? Some have suggested that it is monitored from behind the chip not on the chip itself where the heatsync would have more of an impact. Does anyone know for sure if this is the case and has anyone tried putting a fan on the back of the motherboard to see if that improves idle temps?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Close up of vrm area on the asus prime b350-a/csm board.
> 
> 
> I know nothing of the quality.
> 
> Seems that the asus prime b350-plus MIGHT share the same power delivery the mounting holes are identical.


I am thinking of buying that board. Will buy some ram sinks to put on the vrms though


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You may want to see this


Yea seen that, someone did point out though that his cinebench did take about the same time and wasnt any faster so its just a sleep bug, its not actually running at 4200mhz it just thinks so and therefore gives a higher score, was someone on here who pointed it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Only changing multiplier disables boost and XFR. Changing BCLK/REFCLK does not. Also when the chip is in OC-mode (i.e. multi has been changed) there is a change to the power states. I don't fully understand it, but I think some of the lower power states are disabled.


Unless you actually change em manually they are still there. My c6 states and amd cool and quiet are still on and haven't been disabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> I'm on the CH6 and idle in the 40s (stock till the bios gets some updates) but was wondering in general how the temperature of the R7 series is monitored? Some have suggested that it is monitored from behind the chip not on the chip itself where the heatsync would have more of an impact. Does anyone know for sure if this is the case and has anyone tried putting a fan on the back of the motherboard to see if that improves idle temps?


From everything weve heard and seen from AMD past and present, they don't measure like Intel does, i do believe its an actual socket temperature and not a core temperature, which leads me to believe the chip is fine running high temps but the actual socket and transistors probably aren't. Its why the max is 95°C. Just a theory at least.

I think everyone is idling in the 40°s, air or water doesn't matter. Where it does matter is load temps, some on air are seeing 80°+ while water guys (including myself) are just barely nudging 70°


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> But if i use offset and change multiplier, the system will still downlock mhz and voltage if i used balanced power program? I heard there isnt much difference between balanced and high performance until they work out the kinks anyways.


That may be true. I still believe you lose power states though and you definitely lose boost and XFR. My goal is to keep all features of the chip functional and seeing how far the system is willing to go. For example, very few Ryzen chips can OC past 4.1 Ghz, but if XFR can manage 4.2 on a single core, that would be pretty cool IMO. Anyways, if anybody is willing to try what I asked above, I would appreciate it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> That may be true. I still believe you lose power states though and you definitely lose boost and XFR. My goal is to keep all features of the chip functional and seeing how far the system is willing to go. For example, very few Ryzen chips can OC past 4.1 Ghz, but if XFR can manage 4.2 on a single core, that would be pretty cool IMO. Anyways, if anybody is willing to try what I asked above, I would appreciate it.


Problem is, your vcore would skyrocket and probably even hit the 1.5 area. Stock it already hits 1.44v. I mean honestly, XFR is pointless, its only boosting that extra 100mhz on ONE core not all cores. You're better off running 3.9-4.0 stable at all times, its WAY more beneficial. XFR would only help your single core performance.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I posted a
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5ybrbt/an_overclocking_request_to_anybody_with_a_ryzen/
> to ask about the effects of basic BCLK overclocking since I don't have a system yet to test on, but it's not gaining much traction. Then I punched myself in the face because I should have just posted on OCN instead.
> 
> So, TLDR for anybody who doesn't want to read that huge post:
> Can anybody try to set their BIOS to defaults and test out some BCLK/REFCLK overclocks in increments of 1 (i.e. 101, 102, 103 etc). 103 is honestly the highest I expect to be remotely stable since XFR boost on an 1800x would be at 4.22Ghz, but regardless, I'd like to see what people can achieve.
> 
> The idea here is to overclock by BCLK since it doesn't disable boost, XFR or power-saving states.


take a look. he is doing both multi and bclk to 125Mhz. It will possibly help with gaming performance as well as it will speed up memory and the pcie bus that is causing the gaming bottleneck


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Problem is, your vcore would skyrocket and probably even hit the 1.5 area. Stock it already hits 1.44v. I mean honestly, XFR is pointless, its only boosting that extra 100mhz on ONE core not all cores. You're better off running 3.9-4.0 stable at all times, its WAY more beneficial. XFR would only help your single core performance.


I know, but think of it academically. I just want to know a) if it can be done stably, and b) what performance improvements do you get. This is the first time I've seen OCN be so reluctant to actually try overclocking a chip. If you don't want to do it, that's fine, but there's no need to say it's a dumb idea since this forum is literally dedicated to this topic and nobody seems to have really explored this avenue yet.

Edit to reply to gtbtk:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> take a look. he is doing both multi and bclk to 125Mhz


Yep, I've seen it. He pushes the REFCLK (to 135 iirc?) while also dropping the multi. This still enables OC mode and turns off many of the Ryzen features. I want to see REFCLK OC in a vacuum.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I know, but think of it academically. I just want to know a) if it can be done stably, and b) what performance improvements do you get. This is the first time I've seen OCN be so reluctant to actually try overclocking a chip. If you don't want to do it, that's fine, but there's no need to say it's a dumb idea since this forum is literally dedicated to this topic and nobody seems to have really explored this avenue yet.


Now you're just starting stuff. No where did i write its a "dumb" idea lol. And btw changing base clock will also change your pcie speed from gen3 to gen 2. Just a thought, just a thought.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Now you're just starting stuff. No where did i write its a "dumb" idea lol. And btw changing base clock will also change your pcie speed from gen3 to gen 2. Just a thought, just a thought.


Sorry, not trying to "start stuff," I just get snippy when people try to poke holes in things in discussion instead of actually testing the presented idea. And yeah in my reddit post I mention the PCIe limitations (instability usually kicks in around 107). The reason I'm asking for all this is that I really am aching to try it but due to travel and other reasons, I can't actually build a Ryzen system for a few weeks. I figured someone on OCN might be willing to try it out for science.

Anyways, not trying to offend, just really hoping someone tries it out instead of saying that there is no point in considering something new on a uArch we barely know anything about.


----------



## Spectre-

is the AX370 gaming 5 bios buggy as hell?

i set the vcore to 1.38 in the bios but cpu-z and hwinfo64 both only show 1.2

Also at 3.8ghz yet to break the 50deg mark on my custom loop


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> is the AX370 gaming 5 bios buggy as hell?
> 
> i set the vcore to 1.38 in the bios but cpu-z and hwinfo64 both only show 1.2
> 
> Also at 3.8ghz yet to break the 50deg mark on my custom loop


this is what you want for vcore for 3.8 ghz.


right now AMD temp monitoring is borked, real temps could be 15C lower than what they're measured in Ryzen Master.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> this is what you want for vcore for 3.8 ghz.
> 
> 
> right now AMD temp monitoring is borked, real temps could be 15C lower than what they're measured in Ryzen Master.


That would bring down vcore to 1.2 or so. Wonder if thats stable for 3.8ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> is the AX370 gaming 5 bios buggy as hell?
> 
> i set the vcore to 1.38 in the bios but cpu-z and hwinfo64 both only show 1.2
> 
> Also at 3.8ghz yet to break the 50deg mark on my custom loop


Put it under real bench youll hit 50+ easy haha. In gaming im at around 54°C and thats with the r9 390 in there as well.


----------



## jprovido

Just pulled the trigger on the geek deal ebay sale on the RX 1700x. no tax too (im from cali). this deal is bomb!



my matx case arrived as well. no motherboard yet though most are still out of stock


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the geek deal ebay sale on the RX 1700x. no tax too (im from cali). this deal is bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> my matx case arrived as well. no motherboard yet though most are still out of stock


i just bought that one too, waiting for someone to stock matx mobo, preferably the gigabyte one.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That would bring down vcore to 1.2 or so. Wonder if thats stable for 3.8ghz.
> Put it under real bench youll hit 50+ easy haha. In gaming im at around 54°C and thats with the r9 390 in there as well.


cpu-z reports 1.23vcore with that BIOS shot i took for reference.

Thing is, will OCing Ryzen on Gigabyte remain like this, minus offset to get 1.23 vcore or will it change in newer BIOS

because on Intel, totally different, but im sure it was plus offset for my 1.23 Vcore as well on Haswell-E, but that's again, different to Ryzen.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i just bought that one too, waiting for someone to stock matx mobo, preferably the gigabyte one.




https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353095
just bought this matx case too on newegg. really cheap and so "ryzenny" first time I laid my eyes on it I knew it would be the perfect ryzen case.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> cpu-z reports 1.23vcore with that BIOS shot i took for reference.
> 
> Thing is, will OCing Ryzen on Gigabyte remain like this, minus offset to get 1.23 vcore or will it change in newer BIOS
> 
> because on Intel, totally different, but im sure it was plus offset for my 1.23 Vcore as well on Haswell-E, but that's again, different to Ryzen.


I get 1.248 with -0.09375, meaning the vcore on mine is set to 1.34 on auto as soon as you change the multiplier. -.125 would give me 1.215v, idk if thats stable for 3.8ghz. Would be nice if it is, if it's what you have yours set to and its stable under realbench i might give it a shot. Not sure it's going to help temps much its only .030mv lol.

I did try -.100 to begin with, but in cpuz and hwinfo it didnt change, it stayed at 1.248 even under load so not sure why.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> cpu-z reports 1.23vcore with that BIOS shot i took for reference.
> 
> Thing is, will OCing Ryzen on Gigabyte remain like this, minus offset to get 1.23 vcore or will it change in newer BIOS
> 
> because on Intel, totally different, but im sure it was plus offset for my 1.23 Vcore as well on Haswell-E, but that's again, different to Ryzen.


Gigabyte DVid on my Z170 G1... was always odd and took experimentation to even get the voltage I wanted (articles I read on Dvid were useless). The values also changed on some of the bios updates. To get where I needed to be as an example too +.07 and then after one of the bios updates I had to drop it to +.02 for the same voltage under load.

It may or may not work out that way on this platform but... that's my experience with Gigabyte in that sense. Oh and don't get me wrong... my G1 is a great board. They just do things... their own way I guess.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Gigabyte DVid on my Z170 G1... was always odd and took experimentation to even get the voltage I wanted (articles I read on Dvid were useless). The values also changed on some of the bios updates. To get where I needed to be as an example too +.07 and then after one of the bios updates I had to drop it to +.02 for the same voltage under load.
> 
> It may or may not work out that way on this platform but... that's my experience with Gigabyte in that sense. Oh and don't get me wrong... my G1 is a great board. They just do things... their own way I guess.


Oh no its the same here haha. If i manually set my voltage to 1.2 it ignores it COMPLETELY and defaults to 1.334 (not sure if its just the immature BIOS or if its the chip itself) then you have to - offset to get it to where you want, but unfortunately you can't even do it precisely, its either -.1000 or -.09375 theres no fine tuning it, at least not that im aware of.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> That would bring down vcore to 1.2 or so. Wonder if thats stable for 3.8ghz.
> Put it under real bench youll hit 50+ easy haha. In gaming im at around 54°C and thats with the r9 390 in there as well.


Currently running P95 with the F5b bios hitting 70's now, also not sure if the ipc on my 1700 is weak or the mobo is tricky but i cant set my ram to boot even at 2666mhz


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> cpu-z reports 1.23vcore with that BIOS shot i took for reference.
> 
> Thing is, will OCing Ryzen on Gigabyte remain like this, minus offset to get 1.23 vcore or will it change in newer BIOS
> 
> because on Intel, totally different, but im sure it was plus offset for my 1.23 Vcore as well on Haswell-E, but that's again, different to Ryzen.


Yea going anything below -.09375 doesnt change the vcore for me. Still stays at 1.248 which is very weird, did the same with BIOS F3 as well. Kinda pissed it wont go any lower would love to try it at 1.2 if it even works at that voltage would be super nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Currently running P95 with the F5b bios hitting 70's now, also not sure if the ipc on my 1700 is weak or the mobo is tricky but i cant set my ram to boot even at 2666mhz


Yea thats more like it haha. A nice heavy stress test.


----------



## doogk

1700

MSI X370 Titanium

Crucial 2400mhz ram

With stock cooler I am getting 3.9 with a 1.33 vcore. Temps creep up to 80 after 10 minutes so hvant tried any farther, 4.0 at 1.33 failed about 15 seconds in.

Waiting on 1080ti before I put it on water.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the geek deal ebay sale on the RX 1700x. no tax too (im from cali). this deal is bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> my matx case arrived as well. no motherboard yet though most are still out of stock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i just bought that one too, waiting for someone to stock matx mobo, preferably the gigabyte one.


Edit: Back-ordered : /

Edit 2: http://www.centralcomputers.com/p-757640-asus-prime-b350m-acsm-am4-ryzen-ddr4-atx-pcie-30-4x-sata6gbps-1x-m2-dvi-d-hdmi-14-vga-gbe-lan-port-4productproduct.aspx


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Gigabyte DVid on my Z170 G1... was always odd and took experimentation to even get the voltage I wanted (articles I read on Dvid were useless). The values also changed on some of the bios updates. To get where I needed to be as an example too +.07 and then after one of the bios updates I had to drop it to +.02 for the same voltage under load.
> 
> It may or may not work out that way on this platform but... that's my experience with Gigabyte in that sense. Oh and don't get me wrong... my G1 is a great board. They just do things... their own way I guess.


I was hoping i can have the same settings across newer BIOS... plz.

Nothing screams PITA when the same settings gives you different Vcores on different BIOS of the same mobo.

like, i figured out how it works, Gigabyte plz don't change it?

Also, fixed my front case fan problem, it was on PUMP 1 apparently.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Edit: Back-ordered : /
> 
> Edit 2: http://www.centralcomputers.com/p-757640-asus-prime-b350m-acsm-am4-ryzen-ddr4-atx-pcie-30-4x-sata6gbps-1x-m2-dvi-d-hdmi-14-vga-gbe-lan-port-4productproduct.aspx


thanks they have 9 of these at 2 of my local microcenter. but i want the gigabyte one.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doogk*
> 
> 1700
> 
> MSI X370 Titanium
> 
> Crucial 2400mhz ram
> 
> With stock cooler I am getting 3.9 with a 1.33 vcore. Temps creep up to 80 after 10 minutes so hvant tried any farther, 4.0 at 1.33 failed about 15 seconds in.
> 
> Waiting on 1080ti before I put it on water.


Basically same boat, got all the blocks etc, waiting for 1080ti and EVGA step up gonna be waiting like all night to see if it drops friday night


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm hitting 65c load with my 1700x at stock, What someone said earlier about the paste definately deserves some testing as I'm using Hydronaut atm, I've got some Kryonaut and even liquid metal here so I may try a few different pastes and see how they affect temps.
> 
> Something that people would be interested in?


Yeah I would be curious but don't kill yourself doing it... plenty of paste articles out there... but hey, if you got some arctic silver 5 try that to!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> interesting, same memory as me but I can't get above 2666 on them, what settings you running?
> 
> 
> 
> Well first I selected D.O.C.P. 5 OC settings. Then selected DDR4 3200
> 
> Set my BLCK to 109 and Core to 36.75
> 
> And I set the DDR voltage to 1.38v.
> 
> All the timings are set on Auto.
Click to expand...

Never worked for me sorry


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Works on my F5c as well, i tried 3200mhz all manual with 1.35v in DRAM or wtv voltage its called and nada, it reset my BIOS but made my lights work again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay i guess haha?
> 
> Thank God im saving profiles to my HDD with each BIOS, then all i have to do is set my pump speed back up. Nice to see 2666mhz though instead of 2133.


Quick question, how do you save profiles so that they're saved between BIOS flashes?

It was such a PITA reapplying it after every BIOS flash when i had a Asus RVE, so how is this done?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> I'm on the CH6 and idle in the 40s (stock till the bios gets some updates) but was wondering in general how the temperature of the R7 series is monitored? Some have suggested that it is monitored from behind the chip not on the chip itself where the heatsync would have more of an impact. Does anyone know for sure if this is the case and has anyone tried putting a fan on the back of the motherboard to see if that improves idle temps?


The CH6 has a small hole under the socket for insertion of a thermocouple that allows for temperatures to be monitored externally due to the lookup table for the temps being out of range when attempting phase change cooling such as LN2. Modern stuff, CPUs, FPGAs, and so on utilize diode arrangements with current pass through referenced to a lookup table. Some motherboards utilized a thermocouple under the die / socket and are a useful reference but not a good measurement for chip temps / wattage / J.sec, as a good deal of waste energy is transferred into the pcb traces not into under the pcb layer into an air gap under the socket.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quick question, how do you save profiles so that they're saved between BIOS flashes?
> 
> It was such a PITA reapplying it after every BIOS flash when i had a Asus RVE, so how is this done?


You can save it but as soon as you flash the bios that save won't work. Can only be used on like BIOSes ie f5c save will only work on f5c.


----------



## Spectre-

Anyone having troubles with ram overclocking

My my AX370 gaming 5 does not like anything besides 2133mhz

Also the F5b Bios has better temp sensors


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Anyone having troubles with ram overclocking
> 
> My my AX370 gaming 5 does not like anything besides 2133mhz
> 
> Also the F5b Bios has better temp sensors


2666 mhz works, you have to manually dial in the speed and timing like i did for my G.skill.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can save it but as soon as you flash the bios that save won't work. Can only be used on like BIOSes ie f5c save will only work on f5c.


Soooo.... no profile can be transferred across BIOS and im back to taking pics of my TV. Great.


----------



## dagget3450

has anyone seen any 4k and amd gpu(or crossfire) reviews or benches with ryzen? I want to know how the mgpu performance is vs intel


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> has anyone seen any 4k and amd gpu(or crossfire) reviews or benches with ryzen? I want to know how the mgpu performance is vs intel


I haven't taken the time to do raw numbers charts or benches yet, but in-game my 480 CF on Ryzen is (according to Riva) beating out that CF setup with my old 3930k @ 4.6. Empirically, my experience at 1080p 70Hz and 1440p is pretty much the same in terms of gameplay and feel as what I experienced with a 6700k and CF Fiji. I'll get into some benches with the 480's sooner or later, but judging from my experiences in games I think the performance will stack up well as long as you're doing multi-gpu on cards that aren't really held back by 3.0 8x.


----------



## Spectre-

Hmm no good my corsair lpx just doesnt want to play nice with this mobo

Hopefully a bios fix is all thats needed


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I haven't taken the time to do raw numbers charts or benches yet, but in-game my 480 CF on Ryzen is (according to Riva) beating out that CF setup with my old 3930k @ 4.6. Empirically, my experience at 1080p 70Hz and 1440p is pretty much the same in terms of gameplay and feel as what I experienced with a 6700k and CF Fiji. I'll get into some benches with the 480's sooner or later, but judging from my experiences in games I think the performance will stack up well as long as you're doing multi-gpu on cards that aren't really held back by 3.0 8x.


TY, For now im looking at dual furyx but i was just curious about high end performance on mpgu/high rez 4k etc..


----------



## superstition222

What about game developers not supporting Crossfire/SLI in order to sell more 1080s?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I haven't taken the time to do raw numbers charts or benches yet, but in-game my 480 CF on Ryzen is (according to Riva) beating out that CF setup with my old 3930k @ 4.6. Empirically, my experience at 1080p 70Hz and 1440p is pretty much the same in terms of gameplay and feel as what I experienced with a 6700k and CF Fiji. I'll get into some benches with the 480's sooner or later, but judging from my experiences in games I think the performance will stack up well as long as you're doing multi-gpu on cards that aren't really held back by 3.0 8x.
> 
> 
> 
> TY, For now im looking at dual furyx but i was just curious about high end performance on mpgu/high rez 4k etc..
Click to expand...

Whatchu wanna know?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> What about game developers not supporting Crossfire/SLI in order to sell more 1080s?


Take that into the rumors and unconfirmed section.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> What about game developers not supporting Crossfire/SLI in order to sell more 1080s?


Eh you cant sli 1060's lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just not enough cooling for 4.1ghz
4025mhz on default voltage


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just not enough cooling for 4.1ghz
> 4025mhz on default voltage


Nice, your running 2 sticks correct? have you tried 4 sticks and if so did it kill OC on ram?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Pardon my ignorance but what does backordered mean, is it just a delay with your order?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just not enough cooling for 4.1ghz
> 4025mhz on default voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, your running 2 sticks correct? have you tried 4 sticks and if so did it kill OC on ram?
Click to expand...

Yes and yes, but I haven't updated the bios yet. 2x8 Gb at cl 14 was simple though ( X 370 Titanium)


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Whatchu wanna know?
> Take that into the rumors and unconfirmed section.


I was mainly curious about the CF performance or hell even sli performance for ryzen vs intel. i know its taboo these days for mgpu but for me i'd need 2x fiji that i have until vega comes out. then i'd likely go 1 or possibly 2 vega if needed. What im looking for is just tidbits of information as ive heard ryzen feels smoother by people like jayz2cents but they only provided anecdotal reference. he did a dual titan maxwell ryzen video.

more details as to why


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am back to spending some time older games (MMO's mostly) and mainly WoW for now. Right now i am on a 5960x and 3x furyx to drive WoW @ 8k resolution and apparently it's eating all 3 cards for that resolution at max settings. So stepping down to 2 furyx will hurt it for now, but with vega around the corner i can live a month or two at a lower resolution or just stick with my x99 until vega is out. The main thing is to game at this resolution for now is strictly limited to AMD gpus. Even if 8k monitors came out i wouldn't be spending the massive amount of money for nvidia gpus and an 8k monitor. that said i do want ryzen and all AMD build anyways







(fanboy i am)
usage /fps @ 8k


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Off topic but wow (pun intended). I haven't played WoW in a decade or so, never really got too into it besides playing a dwarf warrior for a few weeks, it didn't look nearly as good as those screenshots. I realize you're running it at 8k but is that modified in any way or is that just how the game looks now? I don't remember the environments being detailed anywhere close to that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Whatchu wanna know?
> Take that into the rumors and unconfirmed section.
> 
> 
> 
> I was mainly curious about the CF performance or hell even sli performance for ryzen vs intel. i know its taboo these days for mgpu but for me i'd need 2x fiji that i have until vega comes out. then i'd likely go 1 or possibly 2 vega if needed. What im looking for is just tidbits of information as ive heard ryzen feels smoother by people like jayz2cents but they only provided anecdotal reference. he did a dual titan maxwell ryzen video.
Click to expand...

Well, I can't do MMOs but I can run it through Battlefield, Dues Ex etc and let you know how it feels?

I've not had X99 or X79 so my experience is only with Z170/270 and 990FX for mGPU.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes and yes, but I haven't updated the bios yet. 2x8 Gb at cl 14 was simple though ( X 370 Titanium)


gah to many posts not enough time!

I wanted to say i wonder if we can get more users on ocn posting cinebench runs and maybe cpuz or a 3dmark bench using similar or same clocks. Reason i ask is i watched a video on yt of the guy from newegg who did ryzen stock oc compares between 1700/1700x/1800x and at same speeds roughly they performed sightly different by model in the right direction. So 1800x scored highest fps over 1700x then 1700. while the fps was not a big difference it was still there to see.

According to that 1800x should always eek out similar clocked 1700x/1700. I was just wondering if his(tests) was an anomaly or not.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Off topic but wow (pun intended). I haven't played WoW in a decade or so, never really got too into it besides playing a dwarf warrior for a few weeks, it didn't look nearly as good as those screenshots. I realize you're running it at 8k but is that modified in any way or is that just how the game looks now? I don't remember the environments being detailed anywhere close to that.


i haven't been in it for a couple years, but i would say its probably more the new updates they have done.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes and yes, but I haven't updated the bios yet. 2x8 Gb at cl 14 was simple though ( X 370 Titanium)
> 
> 
> 
> gah to many posts not enough time!
> 
> I wanted to say i wonder if we can get more users on ocn posting cinebench runs and maybe cpuz or a 3dmark bench using similar or same clocks. Reason i ask is i watched a video on yt of the guy from newegg who did ryzen stock oc compares between 1700/1700x/1800x and at same speeds roughly they performed sightly different by model in the right direction. So 1800x scored highest fps over 1700x then 1700. while the fps was not a big difference it was still there to see.
> 
> According to that 1800x should always eek out similar clocked 1700x/1700. I was just wondering if his(tests) was an anomaly or not.
Click to expand...

well.......Cinebench is ok, 3DMark is kinda meh atm till the scheduler gets fixed but since you asked.....


Spoiler: Spoiler is needed :D





















That'll do for now


----------



## Motley01

Ok here's my attempt at multitasking on Ryzen. Hell not even remotely maxing this thing out! haha

List of Processes:

Chrome with 20 tabs open
Candy Crush game
Doom 4 game
Asus AI Suite
Corsair Link
Photo editing


----------



## Enigma-

Hi all

Can someone just do a single core Cinebench R15 in Win7 to verify that also single core performance is worse under Win10?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma-*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Can someone just do a single core Cinebench R15 in Win7 to verify that also single core performance is worse under Win10?


it's 145-165 CB single threaded depending on ram speed and if its 3.8 ghz or 4.1 ghz.

165 CB from like, 3600 mhz ram and 4.1 ghz, 150 CB from moderate ram like 2666-3000 mhz, 3.8 ghz.

oh wait, this is windows 10. woops.

I don't think there is a difference in single-threaded between win7 and win 10, the difference IS the scheduler, and in this MS messed up on thread allocation for Ryzen.

Right now the scheduler assumes all threads are equal, which it is not due to Ryzen acting more like a dual-socket CPU in a sense than a monolithic die like Haswell-e or Broadwell-E.

Plus, Ryzen's SMT is different than what Windows knows, which is Intel SMT, so we need a Windows Update in April to get the scheduler update.


----------



## Enigma-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's 145-165 CB single threaded depending on ram speed and if its 3.8 ghz or 4.1 ghz.
> 
> 165 CB from like, 3600 mhz ram and 4.1 ghz, 150 CB from moderate ram like 2666-3000 mhz, 3.8 ghz.


So in other words single core performance is worse than in Win10 in CB? I know multithreading gets better result in Win7, but I was also expecting a little better single core performance as they reach 162points with a stock 1800X and stock mem/settings.


----------



## Enigma-

I will take a 1700 with me soon, eventually more of them as I will bin them until I find the one.

Custom loop 2x420mm here with ASRock X370 Taichi and G.Skil'sl 3600 8GBx2s.

Will be interesting as I will tweak alot to be satisfied.

EDIT: Of course I will take pics with batch.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma-*
> 
> So in other words single core performance is worse than in Win10 in CB? I know multithreading gets better result in Win7, but I was also expecting a little better single core performance as they reach 162points with a stock 1800X and stock mem/settings.


no, single core is same, MT issues is due to differences in scheduler between Win 7 and Win 10.

That being said, it's mostly only games that suffer from scheduler issues, in everything else Ryzen is the equal of Broadwell-E for $329 vs $1000.


----------



## navjack27

i already pretty much know that once they fix all the issues i'm switching out my main rig and hooking my kraken up to the 1800x.

less power draw
no need to overclock
so many threads
single core ipc IS there just fine
Quote:


> in everything else Ryzen is the equal of Broadwell-E for $329 vs $1000.


or in some cases better. in my mind it only needs to be better then my 5820k (when i disable two cores in ryzen and match the mhz)


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> is the AX370 gaming 5 bios buggy as hell?
> 
> i set the vcore to 1.38 in the bios but cpu-z and hwinfo64 both only show 1.2
> 
> Also at 3.8ghz yet to break the 50deg mark on my custom loop


Whatever any software shows atm is unreliable. If you have voltage measuring points on your board, get a dmm and actually measure it.

The values you get in software like cpuz and hwinfo are more like guesses than anything else.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, after spending the morning getting my system back up with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 board, go to fire it up and nothing. I had power to the on-board power button as it was lit up, but nothing happened when pressed or using the case power button. Spent a couple hours trying to diagnose what the heck was up as I refused to believe it was a dead board. After pulling it out of the system I remembered others having issues with EK's waterblock on the CH6. So plopped it on the desk, hooked up a psu to it, loosened up the backplate and bam, fired up. I ended up removing the rubber gasket EK supplies that sits between the board and plate as I think it causes flex in the board that the CPU does not like. Removed the liner from the stock plate and put it on the EK one and made my own standoffs from another block. Everything works great now, just getting the OS updated and then I can finally do some testing. Some pics below if anyone cares to see what I did to make the EK block work.
> 
> Btw, my 1700x info
> 
> YD170XBCM88AE
> 1707SUT
> China


omg i got caught up first time since i joined the thread [ 400posts per day yay....]

anywho i had the same issue with a aircooler using OEM mounting [ the clips ] so yea, i think it is very sensitive to that. [too much pressure ]


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Edit to reply to gtbtk:
> Yep, I've seen it. He pushes the REFCLK (to 135 iirc?) while also dropping the multi. This still enables OC mode and turns off many of the Ryzen features. I want to see REFCLK OC in a vacuum.


When you set multiplier above stock PB/XFR/"headroom" limitations are gone.

So if you kept multiplier stock or lower, then upping BCLK keeps it in "Normal mode". So then PB/XFR/"headroom" limitations, etc are on.

In my sig is a thread, info in OP, I will update OP of that thread today with more info. Do also read the PB/XFR section in my thread as "headroom" limitations differ between 1700 vs 1700X & 1800X (these 2 have the same values).


----------



## Clockster

Getting my goods tomorrow.
I am however considering just leaving it in the box until we have a stable bios for the CH6


----------



## Scotty99

Welp finally ordered all my stuff, snagged an asrock x370 killer AC with a 1700









145 bucks for the board seems dam decent, considering it has a good AC wireless chip with bluetooth. Wont be here for a week or so, but at least i got one lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So many Asus Primes, all other X370s is sold out. wow.


----------



## Scotty99

Microcenter not even worth it right now. WHen you figure in tax its the same as newegg or even a little more lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Microcenter not even worth it right now. WHen you figure in tax its the same as newegg or even a little more lol.


Still, X370s is like sold out as hell, Microcenter at least have something in sto..... wait, nevermind.

I got my Gigabyte Aorus X370 by sheer luck and happenstance.


----------



## Ironcobra

http://s964.photobucket.com/user/boxchevy87/media/20170308_182005.jpg.html

The first world struggle is real...come on asus ship my board!


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> http://s964.photobucket.com/user/boxchevy87/media/20170308_182005.jpg.html
> 
> The first world struggle is real...come on asus ship my board!


is this the TridentZ RGB kit with 2x 16GB 3600-17? o.0


----------



## SpecChum

Strange that some can hit speeds and some can't with same RAM and motherboard.

Could it be chip binning? There's at least one 1700 review where, whilst he hit the same external clock as it's bigger brother, the memory wouldn't go as high.

Also, apparently AMD have now confirmed the chips are voltage binned, not frequency binned...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Strange that some can hit speeds and some can't with same RAM and motherboard.
> 
> Could it be chip binning? There's at least one 1700 review where, whilst he hit the same external clock as it's bigger brother, the memory wouldn't go as high.
> 
> Also, apparently AMD have now confirmed the chips are voltage binned, not frequency binned...


With the voltage wall being what it is, voltage binning is effectively clock binning for our purposes. That said, 3.9 all-core is great performance and most all of these chips can do that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Strange that some can hit speeds and some can't with same RAM and motherboard.
> 
> Could it be chip binning? There's at least one 1700 review where, whilst he hit the same external clock as it's bigger brother, the memory wouldn't go as high.
> 
> Also, apparently AMD have now confirmed the chips are voltage binned, not frequency binned...
> 
> 
> 
> With the voltage wall being what it is, voltage binning is effectively clock binning for our purposes. That said, 3.9 all-core is great performance and most all of these chips can do that.
Click to expand...

But it's an odd number......I don't like it


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But it's an odd number......I don't like it










it's two of my lucky numbers!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But it's an odd number......I don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's two of my lucky numbers!
Click to expand...

drop down another 100Mhz and it's one of mine, ideally i'd be 900Mhz higher to hit my fav though.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> drop down another 100Mhz and it's one of mine, ideally i'd be 900Mhz higher to hit my fav though.


Well I certainly won't argue with 900 more MHz.


----------



## icyeye

just got mine combo!!!







CHVI , 1700 & corsair 3000. all is default so just want check it if this thing working.
custom waterl. tonight i will spend time and try to oc it



this is full load temp with aida..


----------



## gupsterg

@metal409

Cheers for IHS stamp info







. When you have time, I was wondering if you can confirm rest of your rig specs for the DB?

Also it was a UA in front of batch code? ie UA 1707SUT

@bluej511

Cheers for IHS stamp info







. Also it was a UA in front of batch code?

Please view DB and any missing info share via PM/Post







.


----------



## gupsterg

@ChronoBodi

I can only say what I have seen in the UK. Asus had more stock about at launch than other manufacturers. I have been keeping a tab on a lot of UK etailers websites. For example Amazon.co.uk, AWD-IT.co.uk, Box.co.uk, Ebuyer.co.uk, Overclockers.co.uk, Novatech.co.uk , Scan.co.uk.

Yes the bricking is concerning, but we would only really know how bad the situation is if we knew fully how many boards there are out there without an issue. Many an owner who has a perfectly good setup may not even post about it, as they may not search for the issue and know others are having x problem.

Yesterday I was on Alza.co.uk (have been monitoring them as well), earlier this week they had highlighted to me CH6 would be back in stock this week. They sold all their stock yesterday again.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I practically love my P5K Premium, had it since launch and OC'd the Q6600 pretty much in 1st week of ownership. Only few weeks back it went through a slug fest of 100hr+ continuous use. Imagine over the years how much that mobo has been used. My brother went same setup back then as well and has his kit.

My M7R was pretty much bottom rung ROG board, I've had it 2yrs without any issues. I don't know how many flash updates I've done to it, but it must be at least 5+. They were not done as I had an issue, I just wanted the latest and see if I gained or lost anything. And again as a folder and keen stability tester of my OCs, I dare not to imagine how many hours it's clocked up. When I initially set 4.4-4.9GHz profiles on my 2nd i5, in steps of 100MHz, I know I clocked up at least 100hrs stability testing. My bro has a M8R, again no issues.

I for one believe the CH6 is suffering from early ROM issue and will be fixed soon.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @metal409
> 
> Cheers for IHS stamp info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When you have time, I was wondering if you can confirm rest of your rig specs for the DB?
> 
> Also it was a UA in front of batch code? ie UA 1707SUT
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Cheers for IHS stamp info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also it was a UA in front of batch code?
> 
> Please view DB and any missing info share via PM/Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup UA is correct


----------



## gupsterg

Another bit of info has been added to heading RAM info, in my thread.

Regarding how POST operation on CH6 and how VDIMM is applied. It maybe handy for other board owners to read and check if they have setting as it may aid them with RAM clocking/issues at boot.


----------



## Spectre-

@bluej would be able to tell me if your ram is running at 3200 for you?


----------



## SpecChum

So, has things stand I've given up on this Corsair LED RAM and will be sending it back and getting some TridentZ stuff.

Am I correct in saying I want the fastest I can in terms of timings? Like 3200 C14 instead of 3200 C16?

Here's the one I'm looking at: https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14D-16GTZR-Trident-PC4-25600-Channel/dp/B01N6PVEAW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1489063547&sr=1-1&keywords=F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> H115i


So corsair sending bracket for AM4 sockets ?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> So, has things stand I've given up on this Corsair LED RAM and will be sending it back and getting some TridentZ stuff.
> 
> Am I correct in saying I want the fastest I can in terms of timings? Like 3200 C14 instead of 3200 C16?
> 
> Here's the one I'm looking at: https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14D-16GTZR-Trident-PC4-25600-Channel/dp/B01N6PVEAW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1489063547&sr=1-1&keywords=F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


Won't see a difference between CAS 14 and 16. Save the cash instead.


----------



## icyeye

*can someone tell me how to get this thing off? *


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Disable cpu fan monitoring?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> *can someone tell me how to get this thing off? *


lol that's frustrating. There should be a setting under the monitor tab in bios that you can select to ignore cpu fan speed. Ifthat doesn't work connect a fan to the cpu fan header to fool it


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Disable cpu fan monitoring?


thought so but..better ask







ty


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol that's frustrating. There should be a setting under the monitor tab in bios that you can select to ignore cpu fan speed. Ifthat doesn't work connect a fan to the cpu fan header to fool it


ok,i will try that.ty ?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol that's frustrating. There should be a setting under the monitor tab in bios that you can select to ignore cpu fan speed. Ifthat doesn't work connect a fan to the cpu fan header to fool it
> 
> 
> 
> ok,i will try that.ty ?
Click to expand...

Yes, it's under 'Monitor', CPU Fan - Ignore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But it's an odd number......I don't like it


+1 its either 3.8 or 4.0 .


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Think I'll go for the Aorus 5 instead of the CH6... I do not want to have alot of problems with potensial RMA and such when it will be under water.


----------



## skullbringer

So, followup on my self-bricked Asus Crosshair VI Hero.

I opened a technical support case at Asus detailing the issue, explaining that flashback does not work, that other C6H owners have reported similar issues and that it is most likely caused by some component failing after short time due to bad quality.

After 26 hours I received an answer containing one question, asking where I have bios version 5803 from.

I explained to them how the self-bricking is not bios version dependant and that 5803 is available on multiple online forums for download.

I did not receive any more replies for 48 hours (until today).

Today, I called up Asus and asked what the status of my case is. The guy from Asus support asked me how I opened the case and if I wrote an email. I told them that I opened a case in their Asus Customer Service Center. He asked me again if I wrote an email. I told them again that I did not write an email, but opened a case in their Asus Customer Service Center.
Seemingly he did not know what I meant and instead asked me to detail the issue. So I explained how the board showed it was doing a bios update, eventhough it was not, that nothing happened for 10 minutes and that after turning it off and on via psu, it now does not start up anymore at all.
He advised me to rma the board via the retailer.

tldr Asus was not helpful at all.

Enough, I thought, and F Asus. I sent the purchase withdraw declaration to my retailer and instead ordered a Gigabyte GA-X370-Gaming K7.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> *can someone tell me how to get this thing off? *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> ok,i will try that.ty ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Yes, it's under 'Monitor', CPU Fan - Ignore.
> 
> +1 its either 3.8 or 4.0 .


This is UEFI screenshot on my M7R, yet to receive CH6







. The screens options will be similar @icyeye.

I would only disable monitoring if you don't use the CPU fan header for fan control. You can change the lower limit value so you don't get an error.


----------



## chuck216

Here's my IHS stamp info, unfortunately can't fill out the rest of info because motherboard doesn't arrive until Saturday.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is UEFI screenshot on my M7R, yet to receive CH6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The screens options will be similar @icyeye.
> 
> I would only disable monitoring if you don't use the CPU fan header for fan control. You can change the lower limit value so you don't get an error.


thanks m8!


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So, followup on my self-bricked Asus Crosshair VI Hero.
> 
> I opened a technical support case at Asus detailing the issue, explaining that flashback does not work, that other C6H owners have reported similar issues and that it is most likely caused by some component failing after short time due to bad quality.
> 
> After 26 hours I received an answer containing one question, asking where I have bios version 5803 from.
> 
> I explained to them how the self-bricking is not bios version dependant and that 5803 is available on multiple online forums for download.
> 
> I did not receive any more replies for 48 hours (until today).
> 
> Today, I called up Asus and asked what the status of my case is. The guy from Asus support asked me how I opened the case and if I wrote an email. I told them that I opened a case in their Asus Customer Service Center. He asked me again if I wrote an email. I told them again that I did not write an email, but opened a case in their Asus Customer Service Center.
> Seemingly he did not know what I meant and instead asked me to detail the issue. So I explained how the board showed it was doing a bios update, eventhough it was not, that nothing happened for 10 minutes and that after turning it off and on via psu, it now does not start up anymore at all.
> He advised me to rma the board via the retailer.
> 
> tldr Asus was not helpful at all.
> 
> Enough, I thought, and F Asus. I sent the purchase withdraw declaration to my retailer and instead ordered a Gigabyte GA-X370-Gaming K7.


I watched a video by jays2cents regarding the CH6 where he bricked it just by playing around with the BIOS settings too much and eventually bricked it, even resetting BIOS wouldn't work. (_something about it being stuck in a_ _loop_)

He never mentioned anything about flashing except it was running latest.

ASUS apparently uplifted the board and an investigation is ongoing and will be used in future updates.

Can't believe such a prestigious board doesn't feature DUAL BIOS. (considering how _new_ ZEN is).


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> is this the TridentZ RGB kit with 2x 16GB 3600-17? o.0


Yes 3600-16


----------



## bluej511

Well looks like i may be SOL. Woke up tried to turn on my pc and got nada, the power button on the mobo doesnt even light up. Tried another psu and again nothing, both work i tested it by jumping green/black wires and both power up and turn the 120mm fan i have hooked up to it, tried it with my dmm and both getting 5v and 12v.

Totally at a lose now as to why it just randomly died out. I have no idea at this point what else to try out which is a shame.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So, followup on my self-bricked Asus Crosshair VI Hero.
> 
> I opened a technical support case at Asus detailing the issue, explaining that flashback does not work, that other C6H owners have reported similar issues and that it is most likely caused by some component failing after short time due to bad quality.
> 
> After 26 hours I received an answer containing one question, asking where I have bios version 5803 from.
> 
> I explained to them how the self-bricking is not bios version dependant and that 5803 is available on multiple online forums for download.
> 
> I did not receive any more replies for 48 hours (until today).
> 
> Today, I called up Asus and asked what the status of my case is. The guy from Asus support asked me how I opened the case and if I wrote an email. I told them that I opened a case in their Asus Customer Service Center. He asked me again if I wrote an email. I told them again that I did not write an email, but opened a case in their Asus Customer Service Center.
> Seemingly he did not know what I meant and instead asked me to detail the issue. So I explained how the board showed it was doing a bios update, eventhough it was not, that nothing happened for 10 minutes and that after turning it off and on via psu, it now does not start up anymore at all.
> He advised me to rma the board via the retailer.
> 
> tldr Asus was not helpful at all.
> 
> Enough, I thought, and F Asus. I sent the purchase withdraw declaration to my retailer and instead ordered a Gigabyte GA-X370-Gaming K7.


And people always wonder why i stay away from ASUS.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i just bought that one too, waiting for someone to stock matx mobo, preferably the gigabyte one.


I have a extra gigabyte matx for sale I'll sell it for what I paid from Newegg plus shipping to you .. if not I'm gonna send it back but would rather have you have it


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well looks like i may be SOL. Woke up tried to turn on my pc and got nada, the power button on the mobo doesnt even light up. Tried another psu and again nothing, both work i tested it by jumping green/black wires and both power up and turn the 120mm fan i have hooked up to it, tried it with my dmm and both getting 5v and 12v.
> 
> Totally at a lose now as to why it just randomly died out. I have no idea at this point what else to try out which is a shame.


Try a different GPU. & maybe a single stick of RAM, Clear Cmos..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is UEFI screenshot on my M7R, yet to receive CH6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The screens options will be similar @icyeye.
> 
> I would only disable monitoring if you don't use the CPU fan header for fan control. You can change the lower limit value so you don't get an error.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks m8!
Click to expand...

Here ya go






Couple more for Gup



EDIT: Uploaded them in PNG for easier viewing


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Try a different GPU.


I dont even have the gpu hooked to power lol. The power button on the mobo that should light up red doesnt even light up so its def not getting power. Im pretty pissed at this point.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont even have the gpu hooked to power lol. The power button on the mobo that should light up red doesnt even light up so its def not getting power. Im pretty pissed at this point.


Since the psu is working & it wasn't when the 24 pin was connected to the motherboard, I think the mobo is at fault.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I watched a video by jays2cents regarding the CH6 where he bricked it just by playing around with the BIOS settings too much and eventually bricked it, even resetting BIOS wouldn't work. (_something about it being stuck in a_ _loop_)
> 
> He never mentioned anything about flashing except it was running latest.
> 
> ASUS apparently uplifted the board and an investigation is ongoing and will be used in future updates.
> 
> Can't believe such a prestigious board doesn't feature DUAL BIOS. (considering how _new_ ZEN is).


I watched JayzTwoCents' video and I also told Asus in my support case that I have the same issue.

From what I can tell, its not the software part of the bios that is causing the issue. You can successfully perform a bios flashback with the board off and restore the software part of the bios.
I suspect that the bios chip is somehow borked and can not be read from. So dual bios would not even fix this, because if both chips are of the same hardware "quality", they can both die and go into read-only mode after a certain number of boot cycles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> And people always wonder why i stay away from ASUS.


I will from now on...

In all the negativity, here is something to rofl about:


----------



## nrpeyton

*Asrock* doesn't have a great history with AMD, either. _They only released 1 decent board for a AM3+_

And first time I ever emailed *gigabyte* support about a pre-sales enquiry it took them 7 days to get back to me.

*ASUS* _*looks*_ good, but look at recent problems with CH6. So pricing is ridiculous.

This is exactly why I'm waiting until next year.

Next year:
1) All updates/optimisations/fixes will be applied.
so we'll have a _true picture_

2) Intel will be competative
Again we'll have a *true* picture


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Since the psu is working & it wasn't when the 24 pin was connected to the motherboard, I think the mobo is at fault.


Yea i thought so as well, i even tried 2 dif PSUs, tested both with my dmm by shorting green and black and nada. Weird thing is that my rm1000 makes a faint clicking sound when its power up on the bench, i hope its not faulty and shorted my mobo but its been fine for a year;


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Here's my IHS stamp info, unfortunately can't fill out the rest of info because motherboard doesn't arrive until Saturday.


No problem will add info and when you have rest to share please let me know







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> thanks m8!


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more for Gup


Cheers Sarge







.

@icyeye, Sgt Bilko has shared CH6 UEFI screenshots.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont even have the gpu hooked to power lol. The power button on the mobo that should light up red doesnt even light up so its def not getting power. Im pretty pissed at this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i thought so as well, i even tried 2 dif PSUs, tested both with my dmm by shorting green and black and nada. Weird thing is that my rm1000 makes a faint clicking sound when its power up on the bench, i hope its not faulty and shorted my mobo but its been fine for a year;


Your system dead?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i thought so as well, i even tried 2 dif PSUs, tested both with my dmm by shorting green and black and nada. Weird thing is that my rm1000 makes a faint clicking sound when its power up on the bench, i hope its not faulty and shorted my mobo but its been fine for a year;


Its not the best PSU out there, But I'd seriously doubt that it'd kill off a mobo.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem will add info and when you have rest to share please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Cheers Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Icyeye, Sgt Bilko has shared CH6 UEFI screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system dead?


Seems like it gup, tried 2 PSUs known to function, tried cmos reset, reset switch and power button and i got nada. Worked fine last night for about 3-4hrs straight was finishing a download, start it up this morning and nothing. Problem is, whats the shortage for these boards, how long am i gonna wait for a replacement. Im gonna call my retailed as gigabyte US isnt opened yet (i dont like dealing with european customer support its awful and i havent even found a phone number yet)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Its not the best PSU out there, But I'd seriously doubt that it'd kill off a mobo.


Was hoping the PSU was toast so theyd send me an rm1000i instead but my tx650 doesnt boot it up either, the power button that should be lite up all the time even with the power button off isnt on so who knows. Kinda pissed to be honest.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

So from what we can tell this far.

Tachi/CH6 is overkill. An Aorus 5 is just fine enough for OCing on a 1700 under water?

And, what jet-plate and insert for Ryzen on EK supremacy EVO? Do you use the 115x screws?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like it gup, tried 2 PSUs known to function, tried cmos reset, reset switch and power button and i got nada. Worked fine last night for about 3-4hrs straight was finishing a download, start it up this morning and nothing. Problem is, whats the shortage for these boards, how long am i gonna wait for a replacement. Im gonna call my retailed as gigabyte US isnt opened yet (i dont like dealing with european customer support its awful and i havent even found a phone number yet)
> *Was hoping the PSU was toast so theyd send me an rm1000i instead* but my tx650 doesnt boot it up either, the power button that should be lite up all the time even with the power button off isnt on so who knows. Kinda pissed to be honest.


Don't we all?









i had a similar situation, but my motherboard powered on with an old non brand PSU & the jumpstart on the PSU was unsuccessful.
AFAIK, If your PSU & mobo are alive, the mobo led's would light up & cpu fans would start spinning.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

I feel your pain bro







. What a P I T A







.

Mobo stock issue is dire man in the UK as well, most show pre-order and sometime around 15/17 march ETAs.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Don't we all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a similar situation, but my motherboard powered on with an old non brand PSU & the jumpstart on the PSU was unsuccessful.
> AFAIK, If your PSU & mobo are alive, the mobo led's would light up & cpu fans would start spinning.


Well im on water im testing it without the pump even plugged in just one of the fans i have thats molex powered, that fan and my pull fans on the rad work. Just plugged in my fan controller only jumped the 24pin and it works so PSU is def not an issue, even plugged in the pump and it works. Have no idea how this happened either, how does a mobo brick itself over night haha. Unless there was a massive power surge i canùt think of anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I feel your pain bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What a P I T A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mobo stock issue is dire man in the UK as well, most show pre-order and sometime around 15/17 march ETAs.


Yea i opened up a ticket, God knows how long thats gonna take. Im gonna contact my reseller and see what they have to say. Im def not draining my loop again though ill try to install it without draining it, shouldnt be too bad. Oh well part of the game


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well im on water im testing it without the pump even plugged in just one of the fans i have thats molex powered, that fan and my pull fans on the rad work. Just plugged in my fan controller only jumped the 24pin and it works so PSU is def not an issue, even plugged in the pump and it works. Have no idea how this happened either, how does a mobo brick itself over night haha. Unless there was a massive power surge i canùt think of anything else.
> Yea i opened up a ticket, God knows how long thats gonna take. Im gonna contact my reseller and see what they have to say. Im def not draining my loop again though ill try to install it without draining it, shouldnt be too bad. *Oh well part of the game*


Well said..









re-installing Windows & all my apps, plugins & customizations is what irks me, I cannot sleep until its all done & dusted..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Well said..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-installing Windows & all my apps, plugins & customizations is what irks me, I cannot sleep until its all done & dusted..


Just made my Win 7 SP1 ISO with Ryzen USB/chipset drivers using nLite v1.3. Was tempted to slap all updates to date in it but thought I'd roll with just that for 1st install. Just waiting on mobo, was supposed be here yesterday and Amazon delayed dispatch again due to stock issues and now should be here tomorrow. Pre-order was done on 01/03







.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well.......Cinebench is ok, 3DMark is kinda meh atm till the scheduler gets fixed but since you asked.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler is needed :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll do for now


Lol rep my man i see you been busy on hwbot


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Well said..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-installing Windows & all my apps, plugins & customizations is what irks me, I cannot sleep until its all done & dusted..


Yea im the same way, doing the previous build i was up till 5-6am just reconfiguring my water loop.

I called my retailer told him everything i did, hes probably like yea ok this dude builds PC as a hobby/living lol. Ill be sending it back free of charge and they should receive it within a day or 2. Unfortunately its already the weekend which sucks so its going to take a bit longer, i do have to remove the mobo as well.

I would love to reinstall my 4690k again but dont feel like installing W10 AGAIN, and drivers and updates and making sure all my games still work (origin and rockstar are god awful in that regard)


----------



## RWGTROLL

Hey everyone I have been doing some testing on game recording and live streaming with my Ryzen 7 1700x. I thought that it my be useful information for some people.

BF4 1080p 60fps Ultra streaming -Ryzen 7 1700x + GTX 1070 streaming





Ryzen 7 1700x + GTX 1070 streaming BF4 at 1080p Ultra





Ryzen 7 1700x + GTX 1070 streaming BF1 at 1080p Ultra





TitanFall 2 - RYZEN 7 1700x with GTX 1070 Shadow play 1080p





Battlefield 1 - Ryzen 7 1700x with GTX 1070 Shadowplay 1080p





Take your pick


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Do i have the most golden 1700? 4Ghz easy with 1.40v in the bios. No stability issues, NADA


No. I have a 1700 that is 4ghz @ 1.3375v on the stock cooler. Unfortunately, the board I have has a bios that is very immature. I can't adjust ram timings nor speeds at the moment. I did update the bios where the cpu multiplier was able to be changed. As a matter of fact, I can't even change the base clock either.


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> So corsair sending bracket for AM4 sockets ?


yes depending on which cooler u have you need them.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> So from what we can tell this far.
> 
> Tachi/CH6 is overkill. An Aorus 5 is just fine enough for OCing on a 1700 under water?
> 
> And, what jet-plate and insert for Ryzen on EK supremacy EVO? Do you use the 115x screws?


Gaming 5 is 6 x 40A phases just for the CPU, so is huge overkill already. That's 240A...

C5H is 8 x 40A phases which is ridiculous overkill
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> No.
> No. I have a 1700 that is 4ghz @ 1.3375v on the stock cooler.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What batch is yours?
Click to expand...


----------



## superstition222

It's not a rumor nor is it unconfirmed that a bunch of games aren't supporting multiple GPUs. Nor is it a rumor or unconfirmed that AMD has no GPU in the market right now to compete with the 1080. The 1060 is also irrelevant to my point.

not sure why quoting isn't working on my phone browser but..

To the person who suggested Artic Silver 5 paste: It's not very good. Low thermal conductivity.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Gaming 5 is 6 x 40A phases just for the CPU, so is huge overkill already. That's 240A...
> 
> C5H is 8 x 40A phases which is ridiculous overkill
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> No.
> No. I have a 1700 that is 4ghz @ 1.3375v on the stock cooler.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What batch is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, at 1.3v that is like 300w? I haven't seen my CPU use over 110W when OC'd. These motherboards are more than we need, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yep, at 1.3v that is like 300w? I haven't seen my CPU use over 110W when OC'd. These motherboards are more than we need, honestly.


312W yeah. It'd get pretty hot at that tho


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Gaming 5 is 6 x 40A phases just for the CPU, so is huge overkill already. That's 240A...
> 
> C5H is 8 x 40A phases which is ridiculous overkill
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> No.
> No. I have a 1700 that is 4ghz @ 1.3375v on the stock cooler.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What batch is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont even have the gpu hooked to power lol. The power button on the mobo that should light up red doesnt even light up so its def not getting power. Im pretty pissed at this point.


Didnt you have the gaming 5 board?

All the people hating on asus customer service. This is my experience with mobo rmas.

Asus = crappy but you will get your rma done
Gigabyte= 3 weeks get the same board back or 4 weeks for a new one.
Asrock= yeah total joke
Msi= 2 week turnaround not great either

EVGA= damn amazing but boards aren't that great and we wont get an amd board.


----------



## gupsterg

@PewnFlavorTang

Welcome to OCN







. Cheers for share of your Ryzen







. Nice result







.

I was wondering if you are able to give CPU-Z validation link? and also view the DB I have been doing and give any data I would lack for your Ryzen







.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well im on water im testing it without the pump even plugged in just one of the fans i have thats molex powered, that fan and my pull fans on the rad work. Just plugged in my fan controller only jumped the 24pin and it works so PSU is def not an issue, even plugged in the pump and it works. Have no idea how this happened either, how does a mobo brick itself over night haha. Unless there was a massive power surge i canùt think of anything else.


Dude, that seriously sucks. Dumb question, have you tried pulling the board out of the case and removing the ram, backplate, etc and hooking the PSU up to it to see if the power button lights up that way? Sounds like she dead though


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Dude, that seriously sucks. Dumb question, have you tried pulling the board out of the case and removing the ram, backplate, etc and hooking the PSU up to it to see if the power button lights up that way? Sounds like she dead though


Do you have a mazda? That appears to be a Garrett GT turbo with a mazda flange as your avatar.


----------



## Sand3853

Finally got a board yesterday, so was able to get things somewhat up and running. Currently the ASRock bios for the SLI/AC is a little limiting, and doesnt seem to like RAM above 2400mhz (beta bios dropped today for better xmp compatability, will see if that works). Currently my 1700 can do 3.9ghz @1.3v no issue (4 will take a little tweaking) and RAM at 2400. Temps sit at 55c (under water). I'll get pics and cpuz up later today. So far, though, pretty happy with how it performs


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Dude, that seriously sucks. Dumb question, have you tried pulling the board out of the case and removing the ram, backplate, etc and hooking the PSU up to it to see if the power button lights up that way? Sounds like she dead though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a mazda? That appears to be a Garrett GT turbo with a mazda flange as your avatar.
Click to expand...

Good eye







. I use to have an 09 Mazdaspeed 3. Guess I should finally update my avatar.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Good eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I use to have an 09 Mazdaspeed 3. Guess I should finally update my avatar.


13' pu here.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Good eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I use to have an 09 Mazdaspeed 3. Guess I should finally update my avatar.


I have a fiance


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> 13' pu here.


I miss the heck out of my juan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I have a fiance


I feel your pain. I hide a lot of my purchases from my wife







, like the new Ryzen setup.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I miss the heck out of my juan.
> I feel your pain. I hide a lot of my purchases from my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like the new Ryzen setup.


Lol. I can't even sneak a freaking lunch past mine. She's a ninja.


----------



## nycgtr

LOL you guys really shouldnt hide it from your wife. My wife knows what I buy and I am not afraid to say I want it deal with it lol. I am not unreasonable or financially ******ed so she doesn't mind.


----------



## jprovido

Hi everyone! My Ryzen Build is almost finished (still waiting on the matx motherboard to go on stock)

I have a question. I was planning on splitting my current memory kit from my main rig (4x8GB g-skill ripjaws 3200mhz) to my ryzen build so they'll be 16GB each at 3200mhz. I'm a bit worried about stability so I was wondering if there is a specific kit that works better for ryzen. if there is can you guys tell me so I can order now. I'm looking for a 16gb kit (2 sticks) if possible at 3200mhz too (can be slower if recommended) TIA


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> LOL you guys really shouldnt hide it from your wife. My wife knows what I buy and I am not afraid to say I want it deal with it lol. I am not unreasonable or financially ******ed so she doesn't mind.


White wife? Mine left, now there is a laptop on the bed where she used to sleep.

:::sniff:::


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Didnt you have the gaming 5 board?
> 
> All the people hating on asus customer service. This is my experience with mobo rmas.
> 
> Asus = crappy but you will get your rma done
> Gigabyte= 3 weeks get the same board back or 4 weeks for a new one.
> Asrock= yeah total joke
> Msi= 2 week turnaround not great either
> 
> EVGA= damn amazing but boards aren't that great and we wont get an amd board.


Yea Aorus Gaming 5, i have it packaged up, even tried shorting the pwr +/- to no avail, id plug it in HDMI but i dont think it would work the ryzen has no on board igpu haha. I did try my psu on my z97 and it booted right up, LED debug/audio badge all lite right up (i bent some pins during the removal but i fixed em right up). My retailed already emailed me the package slip and rma number hopefully i go thru them they send me another board rather quickly. Im not even sure considering they dont have any instock so its a total PITA right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Dude, that seriously sucks. Dumb question, have you tried pulling the board out of the case and removing the ram, backplate, etc and hooking the PSU up to it to see if the power button lights up that way? Sounds like she dead though


Havent tried removing the ram i did try it with the cpu out and nothing. Post above i tried it on my old setup and it booted right up. I measured the power button and its getting 5v, so something is up with the board im guessing idk what. Never heard of a board just dying, its either DOA or bricked because of BIOS.

I may just try again with nothing in it to see if it even lights up or anything but at this point i doubt it. Considering my old setup booted just fine this thing is toast.


----------



## nycgtr

That sucks and here I was keeping the gaming 5 as a back up. Guess I gotta get a msi titanium as a back up.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I miss the heck out of my juan.
> I feel your pain. I hide a lot of my purchases from my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like the new Ryzen setup.


had a lot of fun with my black '08 genWON. those MPGs on premium fuel though.

No wife lyfe here


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That sucks and here I was keeping the gaming 5 as a back up. Guess I gotta get a msi titanium as a back up.


May just be a fluke who knows, no one else has issues with theirs. Kinda regret not getting a titanium to begin with, or hell even a carbon. MSI seems to do a lot better with boards then asus. Well see what happens now i guess.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> May just be a fluke who knows, no one else has issues with theirs. Kinda regret not getting a titanium to begin with, or hell even a carbon. MSI seems to do a lot better with boards then asus. Well see what happens now i guess.


I Dont know about that lol. I had a fair share of msi issues. But for the bios alone yes. I saw 2 msi titanium in stock other day gone by the time I got to the store.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> May just be a fluke who knows, no one else has issues with theirs. Kinda regret not getting a titanium to begin with, or hell even a carbon. MSI seems to do a lot better with boards then asus. Well see what happens now i guess.


You do not recommend the Aorus 5?

I bought one today, can still cancel and get another board though.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> May just be a fluke who knows, no one else has issues with theirs. Kinda regret not getting a titanium to begin with, or hell even a carbon. MSI seems to do a lot better with boards then asus. Well see what happens now i guess.


Seems like bad luck to me, I still have two Gigabyte P35 boards running today. After about 25+ gigabyte boards I've only ever had some bios quirks, and mostly it was just me loathing the fan control settings (fan controller ftw).


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I miss the heck out of my juan.
> I feel your pain. I hide a lot of my purchases from my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like the new Ryzen setup.


I'm Lucky I bought the parts for my Ryzen system with my Tax Refund and my better half is fine with that since he's going to be putting it together.. he works as a Computer Tech so I've got expert help.


----------



## Motley01

Wow! Sorry to hear about this Blue.

Holy crap I have an Asus and I'm praying it doesn't brick. I bought it at my local Microcenter, so it would be easy enough to return.

But geeezus christ already, now the Gigabyte boards are failing. I wonder what the failure rate is on all these AM4s.

Not good.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> But geeezus christ already, now the Gigabyte boards are failing. I wonder what the failure rate is on all these AM4s.


One board died, where are the other boards?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Hi everyone! My Ryzen Build is almost finished (still waiting on the matx motherboard to go on stock)
> 
> I have a question. I was planning on splitting my current memory kit from my main rig (4x8GB g-skill ripjaws 3200mhz) to my ryzen build so they'll be 16GB each at 3200mhz. I'm a bit worried about stability so I was wondering if there is a specific kit that works better for ryzen. if there is can you guys tell me so I can order now. I'm looking for a 16gb kit (2 sticks) if possible at 3200mhz too (can be slower if recommended) TIA


After reading a bit i returned my Vengeance LPX 2x8 C16 3200 kit for a Trident Z 2x8 C14 3200 Kit. Im still waiting on a motherboard too. NCIX US might have some ASRock AB350m Pro4 on friday "thats what they told me" but they are back ordered. That usually means they will fill the back orders then let others buy back ordered boards for the next shipment. I have the Gigabyte GA-AB350m Gaming 3 motherboard back ordered on Newegg right now with a week or 2 week lead time. Looks like i will be waiting another week or so no matter what unless frys can come through with some stock and i can pick it up locally.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> You do not recommend the Aorus 5?
> 
> I bought one today, can still cancel and get another board though.


Its a gorgeous board, i def recommend it if u can get past how poor the uefi bios is compared to msi/asus/asrock then its fine. I have a fan controller for my 11fans, no way im running em all on the mobo lol.

I think it is just bad luck but im concerned considering asus isnt having any luck with theirs, but TONS of people got the gaming 5 including reviewers so i dont think its an issue, im just the unlucky one haha.

Everyone says gigabyte makes quality mobos so we'll see, now i just have to wait and see what happens. If they by some miracle have a few in stock or coming and i get a replacement right away would be nice, if they have to go thru giga i may wait a while


----------



## gupsterg

Fan control worked perfect on my M7R, as the CH6 has same options I should not need a fan controller. CPU header PWM to a Gelid 4 in 1 cable, then 2x TY-143 case front intakes and 2x TY-143 on Archon SB-E X2 on it. Gelid cable has molex for power. The rear lower exhaust is 1x F12, I run off mobo header CHA3. The rear upper exhausts I modded to case, 2x F9 share CHA1 or 2.

Even though I can set what temp sensor they ran off in UEFI and custom profiles, I've kept them all on CPU and preset "Turbo" profile has been perfect for my i5 4.9GHz OC and "Normal" is perfect for stock/4.4GHz.

The bios options on the Asus boards for me have always been great and well laid out. Looking forward to getting my hands on the CH6 tomorrow.


----------



## RWGTROLL

Anyone know when motherboards are going to be available like every motherboard is sold out .


----------



## RyzenChrist

Has anyone tried testing in Windows 7 yet? Read about the scheduler bug and Kinda want to try


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does anyone have the asus x370pro here with the tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-2T memory? How fast can they work together? Have my mb and 1700 arriving tomorrow have a full custom loop with the 980ti and the tridentz 2x8gb kit and a samsung 512gb 950pro, cant wait to play with it.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> After reading a bit i returned my Vengeance LPX 2x8 C16 3200 kit for a Trident Z 2x8 C14 3200 Kit. Im still waiting on a motherboard too. NCIX US might have some ASRock AB350m Pro4 on friday "thats what they told me" but they are back ordered. That usually means they will fill the back orders then let others buy back ordered boards for the next shipment. I have the Gigabyte GA-AB350m Gaming 3 motherboard back ordered on Newegg right now with a week or 2 week lead time. Looks like i will be waiting another week or so no matter what unless frys can come through with some stock and i can pick it up locally.


kinda hard to get my hands on any matx ryzen boards atm. I have my eye on the Asus PRIME B350M-A/CSM. sounds really dumb but my choice is purely on aesthetics (I want a black/orange theme). I'm a bit worried about the vrm's not having a heatsink but I'm guessing it'll be fine right? I'm just planning a slight oc I'm sticking on the Wraith Max cooler. hopefully 3.6-3.8ghz overclock would be possible


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Has anyone tried testing in Windows 7 yet? Read about the scheduler bug and Kinda want to try


Made ISO today, when board arrive tomorrow should be using it. The thread linked in my sig, OP has a link in FAQ to The Stilt's post on creating ISO using DISM, I used nLite v1.3.


----------



## jprovido

OMG I'm so stupid. I thought it was a given the 1700x includes the Wraith Max cooler. A friend of mine (in the philippines) told me his 1700x didn't include the cooler
this is the listing I ordered
http://www.ebay.com/itm/332144286226?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

IS the wraith max cooler included? I would be really pissed if it isn't


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> OMG I'm so stupid. I thought it was a given the 1700x includes the Wraith Max cooler. A friend of mine (in the philippines) told me his 1700x didn't include the cooler
> this is the listing I ordered
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332144286226?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> IS the wraith max cooler included? I would be really pissed if it isn't


No Wraith Cooler.

If you want the Wraith Cooler, buy the 1700 (non-x).


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey 1700 owners, with a small overclock....say 1.25v and 3.7 all core OC what would gaming temps be like? I really dont run stress tests, i just use my PC as i normally would so not worried about stress test temps.
> 
> If i have to get a cooler i will, but i really like the look of the wraith spire lol.


So, I unfortunately forgot to plug in my secondary drive which has most of my games on it, and was too lazy to take off the back of the case to plug it in lol. All i could play was overwatch and a few piddly other games from steam that I had on my m.2. Also, I did a bunch of cinebench runs repeatedly one after the other for a while as I was tinkering around.

The max the temps hit at 3.7 1.2v (that's what it took for me to run at 3.7) through all that was 68c. If I was playing more demanding games and stuff I'm sure that number would have been into the high 70's with the CPU working harder plus the graphics card dumping a bunch of heat into the case.

A few things to consider about my temps tho:

- I had the fan on max throughout that time as it is pretty quiet relative to what I used to have (blower style graphics card, h75 cooler for CPU that I hadn't dusted in a long time lol). The fan was maxing at about 2500RPM iirc.
- I'm using the stock paste that came on the heatsink
- When overclocked my voltage and frequency are locked, so the idle temp is pretty high (40s-50s)


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No Wraith Cooler.
> 
> If you want the Wraith Cooler, buy the 1700 (non-x).


I already bought the 1700x yesterday and is already shipped so I don't think I can cancel it anymore

that's what I figured looking at the picture of the box. the 1700 box A LOT bigger and it had a picture of the wraith spiral cooler.

I thought it included the wraith max cooler for both the 1700x and 1800x. this sucks


----------



## DADDYDC650

Honestly, unless you are a noob and don't want to OC at all, the 1700 with free RGB cooler is a no brainer. I returned my 1800x and saved myself $265 by going with a 1700 that was on sale. A lot of 1800x owners will feel foolish once Zen 2 hits the market next year as rumored.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Wow! Sorry to hear about this Blue.
> 
> Holy crap I have an Asus and I'm praying it doesn't brick. I bought it at my local Microcenter, so it would be easy enough to return.
> 
> But geeezus christ already, now the Gigabyte boards are failing. I wonder what the failure rate is on all these AM4s.
> 
> Not good.


Haven't seen many people having issues with ASRock. Personally I'm not having any.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> kinda hard to get my hands on any matx ryzen boards atm. I have my eye on the Asus PRIME B350M-A/CSM. sounds really dumb but my choice is purely on aesthetics (I want a black/orange theme). I'm a bit worried about the vrm's not having a heatsink but I'm guessing it'll be fine right? I'm just planning a slight oc I'm sticking on the Wraith Max cooler. hopefully 3.6-3.8ghz overclock would be possible


I have that board right now. I was goofing around at 1.35v 3.9ghz and it seemed fine. Stable enough to play a bit of overwatch and do cinebench runs. I can't find a temp readout that i think is the VRM's... there is a motherboard temperature and CPU temperature. The motherboard temperature is always about 10-15c cooler than the CPU temp, so i dunno.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Honestly, unless you are a noob and don't want to OC at all, the 1700 with free RGB cooler is a no brainer. I returned my 1800x and saved myself $265 by going with a 1700 that was on sale. A lot of 1800x owners will feel foolish once Zen 2 hits the market next year as rumored.


Butttttt you're leaving out a big detail about the 1800x. Single threaded performance . It's not noobish to leave things on auto and turbo two cores to 4.1ghz.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I have that board right now. I was goofing around at 1.35v 3.9ghz and it seemed fine. Stable enough to play a bit of overwatch and do cinebench runs. I can't find a temp readout that i think is the VRM's... there is a motherboard temperature and CPU temperature. The motherboard temperature is always about 10-15c cooler than the CPU temp, so i dunno.


that's good news man. and I thought I was crazy with my 3.6-3.8ghz overclock target!

now I just have to choose a freakin cooler for the cpu. I thought the wraith max cooler was included in the box


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> that's good news man. and I thought I was crazy with my 3.6-3.8ghz overclock target!
> 
> now I just have to choose a freakin cooler for the cpu. I thought the wraith max cooler was included in the box


That's too bad. Honestly, I know it's a hassle, but you should try and return the 1700x for the 1700. Especially if you aren't going to be shooting for those 4GHz clocks and stuff. Also, the spire is pretty good from what I've seen so far.



Also, would just like to say, I was able to go up to 3650 on stock voltage doing cinebench runs. I think my stock is 1.185v iirc. Before that voltage wall around 3.8-4.0, these things sip volts.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> yes depending on which cooler u have you need them.


I have H100i v2, what I have to do the get the bracket ?


----------



## MrPerforations

clip on cpu cooler don't need changing, just mount though the motherboard do.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> That's too bad. Honestly, I know it's a hassle, but you should try and return the 1700x for the 1700. Especially if you aren't going to be shooting for those 4GHz clocks and stuff. Also, the spire is pretty good from what I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, would just like to say, I was able to go up to 3650 on stock voltage doing cinebench runs. I think my stock is 1.185v iirc. Before that voltage wall around 3.8-4.0, these things sip volts.


I just checked the listing on ebay their r7 1700's not in stock anymore. I got the 1700x for 369.99 (without california tax) so basically r7 1700 price + tax here in cali but minus the wraith spiral cooler









I have no idea what cooler to get. I got a fairly small matx case I will try to figure it out now


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> I have H100i v2, what I have to do the get the bracket ?


yes you need the adapter


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Didnt you have the gaming 5 board?
> 
> All the people hating on asus customer service. This is my experience with mobo rmas.
> 
> Asus = crappy but you will get your rma done
> Gigabyte= 3 weeks get the same board back or 4 weeks for a new one.
> Asrock= yeah total joke
> Msi= 2 week turnaround not great either
> 
> EVGA= damn amazing but boards aren't that great and we wont get an amd board.


Why asrock service center are not good as compare to asus ?


----------



## nosequeponer

one thing regarding cooling. with my actual set up (that i´m going to swap to the ryzen), my 2500k (95w tdp) but overclocked to 1.4v, is @ 65º while gaming and benching.

so, despite the actual readings from different soft, could the ryzen, with the same voltage, be sitting arround the same temp??

i mean, it should be within a 2º-3º margin,, but not too far from there right??

could it make sense??


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I just checked the listing on ebay their r7 1700's not in stock anymore. I got the 1700x for 369.99 (without california tax) so basically r7 1700 price + tax here in cali but minus the wraith spiral cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what cooler to get. I got a fairly small matx case I will try to figure it out now


Ahhh, I see, well that's not too bad then.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> one thing regarding cooling. with my actual set up (that i´m going to swap to the ryzen), my 2500k (95w tdp) but overclocked to 1.4v, is @ 65º while gaming and benching.
> 
> so, despite the actual readings from different soft, could the ryzen, with the same voltage, be sitting arround the same temp??
> 
> i mean, it should be within a 2º-3º margin,, but not too far from there right??
> 
> could it make sense??


Really depends on the Ryzen CPU
My cpus so far
1700 ~ 65c at 1.36v 3900MHz small FFT on a D15
1700x at stock small FFT 60c same cooler. Testing was done at this point until I get a replacement board

My point is the 1700 is a cool running CPU the 1700x not so much. Trying to compare either to a 2500K is just spinning your wheels


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> one thing regarding cooling. with my actual set up (that i´m going to swap to the ryzen), my 2500k (95w tdp) but overclocked to 1.4v, is @ 65º while gaming and benching.
> 
> so, despite the actual readings from different soft, could the ryzen, with the same voltage, be sitting arround the same temp??
> 
> i mean, it should be within a 2º-3º margin,, but not too far from there right??
> 
> could it make sense??


More cores more threads, will run hotter lol. My 4690k same voltage or so runs 20°C cooler on the same setup lol


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I already bought the 1700x yesterday and is already shipped so I don't think I can cancel it anymore
> 
> that's what I figured looking at the picture of the box. the 1700 box A LOT bigger and it had a picture of the wraith spiral cooler.
> 
> I thought it included the wraith max cooler for both the 1700x and 1800x. this sucks


You can get ryzen with or without cooler from what I can tell, it depends on the SKU.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Really depends on the Ryzen CPU
> My cpus so far
> 1700 ~ 65c at 1.36v 3900MHz small FFT on a D15
> 1700x at stock small FFT 60c same cooler. Testing was done at this point until I get a replacement board
> 
> My point is the 1700 is a cool running CPU the 1700x not so much. Trying to compare either to a 2500K is just spinning your wheels


The 1700 running cooler was debunked as a bug in the ASUS bios. It runs the same temps as the 1700x, and 1800x.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Honestly, unless you are a noob and don't want to OC at all, the 1700 with free RGB cooler is a no brainer. I returned my 1800x and saved myself $265 by going with a 1700 that was on sale. A lot of 1800x owners will feel foolish once Zen 2 hits the market next year as rumored.


I only paid 350 for my 1800x due to pricing error then a price adjustment. I was charged 399 then when the 1700x went on sale it was reduced even further to 349.99 it got adjusted. So I don't feel to return anything. That being said I have another 1800x as well that I paid full for. I considered the 1700 as a return swap. However, my buddy did that already and his 1700 isn't going anywhere near 3.9 without 1.45. It's a good sweet spot but there's still luck involved.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> You can get ryzen with or without cooler from what I can tell, it depends on the SKU.


yep I'm an idiot for not checking.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Really depends on the Ryzen CPU
> My cpus so far
> 1700 ~ 65c at 1.36v 3900MHz small FFT on a D15
> 1700x at stock small FFT 60c same cooler. Testing was done at this point until I get a replacement board
> 
> My point is the 1700 is a cool running CPU the 1700x not so much. Trying to compare either to a 2500K is just spinning your wheels


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> More cores more threads, will run hotter lol. My 4690k same voltage or so runs 20°C cooler on the same setup lol


it was because both have the same TDP, and close frecuencies, so if they eat the same voltage, the heat produced should be not too far apart right??

i mean, is the voltage that produces the heat, not the number of cores,
the difference could be how efficient is the chip in dispersing that heat (or the cooler) that allows more voltage

just guessing , not an engineer here...


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I only paid 350 for my 1800x due to pricing error then a price adjustment. I was charged 399 then when the 1700x went on sale it was reduced even further to 349.99 it got adjusted. So I don't feel to return anything. That being said I have another 1800x as well that I paid full for. I considered the 1700 as a return swap. However, my buddy did that already and his 1700 isn't going anywhere near 3.9 without 1.45. It's a good sweet spot but there's still luck involved.


I picked up the 1700X on launch day for $399 then yesterday I went back and got a $50 price reduction.. It's only $20 more than the 1700 so i'll live w/ that. Have mine oc'd to 3.9 stable, w/ volts at 1.375 i think.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I picked up the 1700X on launch day for $399 then yesterday I went back and got a $50 price reduction.. It's only $20 more than the 1700 so i'll live w/ that. Have mine oc'd to 3.9 stable, w/ volts at 3.75 i think.


They totally botched it for me. my 1800x rang up as a 1700x but serial number is correct to box and ihs. Inventory error. I didn't notice it that day since I spent like 3k on that checkout. I noticed it when I was splitting the receipts lol. My 1800x is doing 3.9 @ 1.3 stable. Won't go lower than that voltage wise and 4ghz is taking a huge volt and temp bump. 1.4 and into 58 idle and 74 load. Not really worth the push, maybe with a better bios I will try pushing it some more.


----------



## Redbugz007

I just received my 1700 from Amazon. It's a Malaysian chip without the D marking. Waiting on the board and Corsair bracket.


----------



## mickeykool

@nycgtr Luck you on the inventory error. Nice. I mentioned my vcore was 3.75, its incorrect. Meant to say 1.375, but did try bumping up to 4.0 ghz but vcore was over 1.4XXX so I stuck w/ 3.9 for now.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Really depends on the Ryzen CPU
> My cpus so far
> 1700 ~ 65c at 1.36v 3900MHz small FFT on a D15
> 1700x at stock small FFT 60c same cooler. Testing was done at this point until I get a replacement board
> 
> My point is the 1700 is a cool running CPU the 1700x not so much. Trying to compare either to a 2500K is just spinning your wheels
> 
> 
> 
> The 1700 running cooler was debunked as a bug in the ASUS bios. It runs the same temps as the 1700x, and 1800x.
Click to expand...

Do you happen to have any links? I must have missed that


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Does Corsair started the shipping the bracket and they are charging or its free ?


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Does Corsair started the shipping the bracket and they are charging or its free ?


Its free... Except thousands of people ordered them that do not own a corsair cooler, because it was "free" and got posted online. They have a six digit waiting list so it may be awhile!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Its free except for shipping. Except thousands of people ordered them that do not own a corsair cooler, because it was "free" and got posted online. They have a six digit waiting list so it may be awhile!


Those ebay sellers.


----------



## chuck216

One reason I opted for an H110i It doesn't use a bracket but rather the stock AMD clips.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Its free... Except thousands of people ordered them that do not own a corsair cooler, because it was "free" and got posted online. They have a six digit waiting list so it may be awhile!


Simple they can ask for proof of purchase then process the shipping.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> kinda hard to get my hands on any matx ryzen boards atm. I have my eye on the Asus PRIME B350M-A/CSM. sounds really dumb but my choice is purely on aesthetics (I want a black/orange theme). I'm a bit worried about *the vrm's not having a heatsink* but I'm guessing it'll be fine right? I'm just planning a slight oc I'm sticking on the Wraith Max cooler. hopefully 3.6-3.8ghz overclock would be possible


maybe . . .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






wraith cooler would give some air flow and match your color theme?

i'll go back to







after saying "*great thread!!*"

i'd had out +reps like candy but the last time i did (fanboy comp last year) the management got upset w/me.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Has anyone tried testing in Windows 7 yet? Read about the scheduler bug and Kinda want to try


As noted here, Win7 appears to lack the scheduler issues that Windows 10 has.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624699/windows-7-and-ryzen-questions/0_100


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Does Corsair started the shipping the bracket and they are charging or its free ?


register on Corsair site, there is a promo code for free bracket somewhere , search ?


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> register on Corsair site, there is a promo code for free bracket somewhere , search ?


Care to share the link


----------



## becks

Manufacturers currently offering Free Kits when contacted directly:

*Phanteks* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to email [email protected]
*Cryorig* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to [email protected]
*Be Quiet* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof HERE
*Noctua* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to [email protected]

*Antec* offering brackets for the H600 and H1200 coolers:

*Antec* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to [email protected]

*Cooler Master* offering Free Brackets on the following:

Message Support Now for these:
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Tower CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
Cooler Master Hyper 212X Air CPU Cooler - Request Bracket

Brackets available mid march:
Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver.2 Air CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8 Tower CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 120 Liquid CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 240 Liquid CPU Cooler - Request Bracket

@Credit Goes to OC UK


----------



## Asy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Care to share the link


promo code CORSAIRAM4BR on Corsair site


----------



## jamaican voodoo

question guys are are you guys overclocking this chip, i have the biostar gt7 ? your guidance is appreciated!!


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> promo code CORSAIRAM4BR on Corsair site


Thanks, I think the coupon is not valid anymore. I just checked its limited to the selected country are *US, UK, Germany, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland.*


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Manufacturers currently offering Free Kits when contacted directly:
> 
> *Phanteks* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to email [email protected]
> *Cryorig* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to [email protected]
> *Be Quiet* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof HERE
> *Noctua* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to [email protected]
> 
> *Antec* offering brackets for the H600 and H1200 coolers:
> 
> *Antec* - Email Cooler and Ryzen Purchase Proof to [email protected]
> 
> *Cooler Master* offering Free Brackets on the following:
> 
> Message Support Now for these:
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Tower CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
> Cooler Master Hyper 212X Air CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
> 
> Brackets available mid march:
> Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver.2 Air CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
> Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8 Tower CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 120 Liquid CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 240 Liquid CPU Cooler - Request Bracket
> 
> @Credit Goes to OC UK


I am in the process of getting an AM4 mounting kit for my Thermalright Silver Arrow for 5 euro ( $5.45 ).


----------



## senna89

*IMPORTANT QUESTION*
Hi guys

I would be interested purely thermal aspect of the new AMD Ryzen, specially compared to Intel i5 and i7 ( LGA 115x ) as far as I know from Haswell onwards ( since it have HSI unsoldered ) show both high temperatures usually.

So I would like to have some information about from someone who already own a Ryzen and can do a direct comparisons.

I plan to switch from my current case Corsair 650D to Lian Li O10, then i must switch also my heatsink from Noctua U14S to the little Noctua U9S, so it's very important for me to have data about these aspect to have no surprises after.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *IMPORTANT QUESTION*
> Hi guys
> 
> I would be interested purely thermal aspect of the new AMD Ryzen, specially compared to Intel i5 and i7 ( LGA 115x ) as far as I know from Haswell onwards ( since it have HSI unsoldered ) show both high temperatures usually.
> 
> So I would like to have some information about from someone who already own a Ryzen and can do a direct comparisons.
> 
> I plan to switch from my current case Corsair 650D to Lian Li O10, then i must switch also my heatsink from Noctua U14S to the little Noctua U9S, so it's very important for me to have data about these aspect to have no surprises after.


so far it seems no soft is able to measure the temp right in ryzen, so we´ll have to wait and see


----------



## Lance01

Start putting it together tonight and try and pick up a 1080 ti tomorrow when stores open!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> question guys are are you guys overclocking this chip, i have the biostar gt7 ? your guidance is appreciated!!


Yep, 3.85 all-core on that board. Waiting for BIOS and Windows updates before I push more, but the board has the legs for it.

For core frequency in BIOS you want the tab called Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options and then find the editable Pstate option and change PO your desired frequency and VID. Advanced -> AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options for RAM oc. The ONE tab is for changing voltages and LLC etc.

The latest beta BIOS on their website improves the layout a bit and moves more of the OC options to the ONE tab but it had a deleterious effect on my RAM OC so I'm off it for now.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yep, 3.85 all-core on that board. Waiting for BIOS and Windows updates before I push more, but the board has the legs for it.
> 
> For core frequency in BIOS you want the tab called Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options and then find the editable Pstate option and change PO your desired frequency and VID. Advanced -> AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options for RAM oc. The ONE tab is for changing voltages and LLC etc.
> 
> The latest beta BIOS on their website improves the layout a bit and moves more of the OC options to the ONE tab but it had a deleterious effect on my RAM OC so I'm off it for now.


Ok,that's a weird UEFI right there.

If i had to say, for new people, eaasy reading uefi would be in order of easy-obtuse

Asrock/Asus
Gigabyte
MSI
Biostar

Not saying biostar mobo sucks, but their uefi needs to be better readable.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I got a UHD3 Z87 board and the BIOS is pretty decent. Nothing like ASUS, but good enough. Got the board for 30 USD with warranty a few months ago, was a steal! Now I use it with a 4670K (which i bascially got free, as I bought it in a package, and sold the rest for more than I payed) and a 980Ti. Normal usage is folding, but I use it as a LAN machine. ^^


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Hi everyone! My Ryzen Build is almost finished (still waiting on the matx motherboard to go on stock)
> 
> I have a question. I was planning on splitting my current memory kit from my main rig (4x8GB g-skill ripjaws 3200mhz) to my ryzen build so they'll be 16GB each at 3200mhz. I'm a bit worried about stability so I was wondering if there is a specific kit that works better for ryzen. if there is can you guys tell me so I can order now. I'm looking for a 16gb kit (2 sticks) if possible at 3200mhz too (can be slower if recommended) TIA


Samsung based kits are reported to be working better with Ryzen.I have a tridentz set next to me, but surprise, no motherboard


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey everyone! Can't help but notice we've got some new members on board, welcome to everyone! Within a handful of days I'll be one of these new members, gotta run to my Microcenter this weekend to grab my proc and mobo!

Anywho, this is a shameless plug for @gupsterg and his Ryzen Essential Info thread located *here*. Please stop on by, soak up all the good information, and please, for the love of the Silicon Gods, contribute to our Ryzen Information Database!

Step 1: Take a picture of your processor *before you install it*
Step 2: Install processor
Step 3: Abuse processor!
Step 4: Track your testing data, then contribute to the Database Google Spreadsheet here
Step 5: Profit!!! $$$

Here's a little teaser with some of the work I've been doing so far... I need A LOT more information, get to work!


----------



## TristanL

Did some OCs runs and 4GHz would be possible with my 1800X on the Asus Prime X370-PRO but not without 1.45+V which leads to temperatures of 90+°C (Macho X2)
for now I settled with 3.9GHz with ~1.39V

Cinebench CPU: 1704
RelBench: 161466 SystemScore




*Small Question:* With the OC the Frequency now seems to be "stuck" aka it is not throttling down while in idle is this normal?(didn't touch anything else then multiplier and the voltage options) (Cool and Quiet was no problem on FX Chips even with OC). though I have the suspicion that it is just a reading error since the voltage is dropping down while in idle (CPU-Z Screen => 0.38V)....


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Did some OCs runs and 4GHz would be possible with my 1800X on the Asus Prime X370-PRO but not without 1.45+V which leads to temperatures of 90+°C (Macho X2)
> for now I settled with 3.9GHz with ~1.39V
> 
> Cinebench CPU: 1704
> RelBench: 161466 SystemScore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Question:* With the OC the Frequency now seems to be "stuck" aka it is not throttling down while in idle is this normal?(didn't touch anything else then multiplier and the voltage options) (Cool and Quiet was no problem on FX Chips even with OC). though I have the suspicion that it is just a reading error since the voltage is dropping down while in idle (CPU-Z Screen => 0.38V)....


I too have locked frequency when overclocking in BIOS, but i also have locked voltage. Makes my idle temps really high


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Did some OCs runs and 4GHz would be possible with my 1800X on the Asus Prime X370-PRO but not without 1.45+V which leads to temperatures of 90+°C (Macho X2)
> for now I settled with 3.9GHz with ~1.39V
> 
> Cinebench CPU: 1704
> RelBench: 161466 SystemScore
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Question:* With the OC the Frequency now seems to be "stuck" aka it is not throttling down while in idle is this normal?(didn't touch anything else then multiplier and the voltage options) (Cool and Quiet was no problem on FX Chips even with OC). though I have the suspicion that it is just a reading error since the voltage is dropping down while in idle (CPU-Z Screen => 0.38V)....


How do you like that mobo? That's the one I'm eyeing... gonna try to grab my stuff Sat or Sun. Microcenter now has the X370 Carbon, but I'm pretty partial to the PRIME...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok,that's a weird UEFI right there.
> 
> If i had to say, for new people, eaasy reading uefi would be in order of easy-obtuse
> 
> Asrock/Asus
> Gigabyte
> MSI
> Biostar
> 
> Not saying biostar mobo sucks, but their uefi needs to be better readable.


To their credit, even though the beta BIOS isn't as good for my RAM OC, it's a significant improvement in readability and simplicity, with all of the OC options moved to a single tab. It should only get better at this point.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> So, has things stand I've given up on this Corsair LED RAM and will be sending it back and getting some TridentZ stuff.
> 
> Am I correct in saying I want the fastest I can in terms of timings? Like 3200 C14 instead of 3200 C16?
> 
> Here's the one I'm looking at: https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14D-16GTZR-Trident-PC4-25600-Channel/dp/B01N6PVEAW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1489063547&sr=1-1&keywords=F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> 
> 
> Won't see a difference between CAS 14 and 16. Save the cash instead.
Click to expand...

I'm looking at getting 3600mhz ram now, but the shop carrying it here in Canada has literally the WORST customer service. So I've struggled to see if I can get it.

Returning my 3200 to newegg no problem, buying this 3600 kit omg... CL16 mind you also.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yep, 3.85 all-core on that board. Waiting for BIOS and Windows updates before I push more, but the board has the legs for it.
> 
> For core frequency in BIOS you want the tab called Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options and then find the editable Pstate option and change PO your desired frequency and VID. Advanced -> AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options for RAM oc. The ONE tab is for changing voltages and LLC etc.
> 
> The latest beta BIOS on their website improves the layout a bit and moves more of the OC options to the ONE tab but it had a deleterious effect on my RAM OC so I'm off it for now.


I actually cant even get that BIOS anymore. They pulled it.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I actually cant even get that BIOS anymore. They pulled it.


The beta? I've got a copy of release and a copy of the beta if you need one.


----------



## IRobot23

Does anyone have working 3200MHz DDR4 memory?


----------



## Scotty99

Well i was able to snag an asrock x370 killer ac from the egg along with a 1700, says it should be here by next wednesday









Anyone else in here got an asrock board?


----------



## SuperZan

Managed to tighten the RAM a bit more.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The 1700 running cooler was debunked as a bug in the ASUS bios. It runs the same temps as the 1700x, and 1800x.


Ummm wha? Ive seen plenty of 1700 reviews with different board manufacturers and it seems to me the 1700 does in fact run cooler than the x chips.


----------



## icyeye

shoul i leave cpu voltage at auto when Oc'in with ryzen or make it manually? if it is on auto..doest it scale with CPU frequency automatically or?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> shoul i leave cpu voltage at auto when Oc'in with ryzen or make it manually? if it is on auto..doest it scale with CPU frequency automatically or?


Im wondering that as well. Ive heard some boards boost voltage up to 1.35 if you leave it on auto, so i am guessing to get a mild overclock of 3.8 i am going to have to use offset voltage.

Someone feel free to correct me if i am wrong. I like to have clocks/volts dynamically scale with load, so thats the OC im looking for.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yep, 3.85 all-core on that board. Waiting for BIOS and Windows updates before I push more, but the board has the legs for it.
> 
> For core frequency in BIOS you want the tab called Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options and then find the editable Pstate option and change PO your desired frequency and VID. Advanced -> AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options for RAM oc. The ONE tab is for changing voltages and LLC etc.
> 
> The latest beta BIOS on their website improves the layout a bit and moves more of the OC options to the ONE tab but it had a deleterious effect on my RAM OC so I'm off it for now.


thanks buddy this help alot







+rep


----------



## LuckyImperial

Since some people don't believe it unless it comes out of a Youtube reviewers mouth:


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im wondering that as well. Ive heard some boards boost voltage up to 1.35 if you leave it on auto, so i am guessing to get a mild overclock of 3.8 i am going to have to use offset voltage.
> 
> Someone feel free to correct me if i am wrong. I like to have clocks/volts dynamically scale with load, so thats the OC im looking for.


I will test auto voltage tonight, because yea, it sucks having the voltage locked at idle. As far as what volts 3.8 will take, depends on the chip obviously, but I think most would be able to do 3.8 at 1.25-1.3v.... I was doing cinebench runs at 3.8 1.25v. So it would likely be inside that window of 1.35v. I think the fear of leaving volts on auto when OCing, though; is that they can go way too high sometimes.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Since some people don't believe it unless it comes out of a Youtube reviewers mouth:


Jay is still extremely uninformed about the issues with R7 right now and why its performing bad at gaming.

https://thetechaltar.com/amd-ryzen-clock-domains-detailed/

Worth a read.

The dirty of it, Windows isn't allocating threads right with its scheduling. When Windows Fixes that Ryzen will perform nearly equivalent to 6900k without "oddity's", Some programs and games may need additional patches.

Basically Windows is handing threads off the the CPU, carelessly and the CPU is having to talk between the Fabric, which is far far far far far Slower then the Shared l3 between the sets of 4 cores.

This is where that raw memory speed is showing improvements since the Fabric speed is 1/2 memory speed. 3200mhz = 1.6ghz


----------



## rv8000

Meant to originally post this here but...
Quote:


> So my G5 finally came in...
> 
> All 10 mosfets are IR 3553m, rated @ 40a (cant find temp limit info atm); so 240a for the CPU and 160a for the SOC (afaik this is more for later support for APUs according to some material ive read).
> 
> Phase controller is an IR 35201 rated for 8+0/7+1/6+2 true phases; I would hazard a guess that the true phase count is 6+2, while the marketing states 6+4 (the soc mosfets being doubled).
> 
> More details and pictures later when im home from class.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Jay is still extremely uninformed about the issues with R7 right now and why its performing bad at gaming.
> 
> https://thetechaltar.com/amd-ryzen-clock-domains-detailed/
> 
> Worth a read.
> 
> The dirty of it, Windows isn't allocating threads right with its scheduling. When Windows Fixes that Ryzen will perform nearly equivalent to 6900k without "oddity's", Some programs and games may need additional patches.
> 
> Basically Windows is handing threads off the the CPU, carelessly and the CPU is having to talk between the Fabric, which is far far far far far Slower then the Shared l3 between the sets of 4 cores.
> 
> This is where that raw memory speed is showing improvements since the Fabric speed is 1/2 memory speed. 3200mhz = 1.6ghz


i covered that in my belated review video
i didn't explain it. but i mention that its windows and not amds fault


----------



## madweazl

I bit the bullet and ordered a 1700 this evening. I'll hold off a while on the motherboard purchase to let things pan out on the BIOS front but I went ahead and ordered the CPU because I think it will just be too good to pass up.


----------



## SpecChum

The ASRock Taichi apparently allows PState overclocking instead of using the multiplier.

That could be interesting. Although I suspect you still lose XFR as I think it'll stick enter OC mode.


----------



## icyeye

i just try to overclock mine ryzen and...at least i pass 4ghz


----------



## Scotty99

Can someone link the article of the guy who had 10 1700's with them all hitting [email protected] I cant find it anymore lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Jay is still extremely uninformed about the issues with R7 right now and why its performing bad at gaming.
> 
> https://thetechaltar.com/amd-ryzen-clock-domains-detailed/
> 
> Worth a read.
> 
> The dirty of it, Windows isn't allocating threads right with its scheduling. When Windows Fixes that Ryzen will perform nearly equivalent to 6900k without "oddity's", Some programs and games may need additional patches.
> 
> Basically Windows is handing threads off the the CPU, carelessly and the CPU is having to talk between the Fabric, which is far far far far far Slower then the Shared l3 between the sets of 4 cores.
> 
> This is where that raw memory speed is showing improvements since the Fabric speed is 1/2 memory speed. 3200mhz = 1.6ghz


Saw that review today myself and thought he was completely off base as far as gaming was concerned.. It seems like most of them are accepting synthetics around broadwel-El IPC but it just doesn't game at broadwell-E IPC. Which just doesn't add up. Kind of bothers me because of the influence they all have over so many people, but meh what can you?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can someone link the article of the guy who had 10 1700's with them all hitting [email protected] I cant find it anymore lol.


Here ya go: http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/

(Got it bookmarked)


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Here ya go: http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/
> 
> (Got it bookmarked)


TY sir


----------



## Scotty99

This wait while stuff is in the mail is brutal lol.

This is the final build i went with:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor (Purchased For $330.98)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X370 KILLER SLI/ac ATX AM4 Motherboard (Purchased For $147.98)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Purchased For $98.99)
*Storage:* Seagate FireCuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $69.99)
*Case:* NZXT H440 (Matte Black) ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $109.99)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $15.45)
*Other:* EVGA GTX 1060 SSC 6gb (Purchased For $219.99)
*Total:* $993.37
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-03-09 20:28 EST-0500_

Not bad for a 8 core system lol. PSU i had a 64 dollar amazon gift card, thats why it shows 15 bucks. I also decided against an SSD because the pricing is so bad on them right now, and the reviews of the new firecudas are really good. If down the road im not happy ill replace when SSD pricing goes down again.


----------



## Malinkadink

Picked the MSI X370 Carbon and the 1700 for $500 @ Microcenter. Installed, booted fine, good to go. Memory is 3200mhz 32gb 14CL, defaulted to 2133mhz, will soon see if i can actually run it at 3200mhz or not.


----------



## smqn45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Looking to try another cooling solution on my 1700X. Ideally something I can Amazon same-day or get at Frys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Tt Riing 240 fit Am4 natively? Tt make a press release about it but also sell a bracket.....


Have you had any luck? i just built my system today. B350 Tomahawk Mobo. Vengence lpx 3000. 1700 chip... No overclock, No setting changes. My Cpu temps are reading 58-60.. IDLE !! Have'n't even installed windows yet.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smqn45*
> 
> Have you had any luck? i just built my system today. B350 Tomahawk Mobo. Vengence lpx 3000. No overclock, No setting changes. My Cpu temps are reading 58-60.. IDLE !!


Ordered a Cooler Master Masterliquid 240 (non pro). Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Latest ASRock beta BIOS:
Quote:


> 1.Improve XMP DRAM compatibility.
> 2.Add Simultaneous Multi-Threading(SMT) item in BIOS setup.


----------



## Redbugz007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Picked the MSI X370 Carbon and the 1700 for $500 @ Microcenter. Installed, booted fine, good to go. Memory is 3200mhz 32gb 14CL, defaulted to 2133mhz, will soon see if i can actually run it at 3200mhz or not.


I was eyeing that board, I've got the 970A G.C.P. that has been working quite well. I was hoping on getting the ASUS board to experiment with the 3D printing platform but the bugs have me concerned.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> Latest ASRock beta BIOS:


Didn't make my G.Skill 3200 work. Had to pull the CMOS battery. Reads the specs just fine, just won't post.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Didn't make my G.Skill 3200 work. Had to pull the CMOS battery. Reads the specs just fine, just won't post.


Dam that sucks, i got an asrock board with gskill ripjaws 3200 coming in the mail lol.

Oh well im sure this will get fixed eventually.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> Latest ASRock beta BIOS:


I saw that earlier. Still can't overclock the base clock or adjust dram timings. What in gods green earth are they thinking?


----------



## Malinkadink

Couldn't get my gskill sticks working at 3200mhz CL14 either on the MSI Carbon board, will try to do 3000 maybe and report back. Have the 1700 currently running at 3.8ghz no crashing running prime95 @ 1.35v. If i can snag 4.0ghz at or below 1.4v i'll be happy.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Couldn't get my gskill sticks working at 3200mhz CL14 either on the MSI Carbon board, will try to do 3000 maybe and report back. Have the 1700 currently running at 3.8ghz no crashing running prime95 @ 1.35v. If i can snag 4.0ghz at or below 1.4v i'll be happy.


Just fyi you should be able to do 3.8 with a lot lower volts than that:
http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/

All 10 were able to hit [email protected]


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just fyi you should be able to do 3.8 with a lot lower volts than that:
> http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/
> 
> All 10 were able to hit [email protected]


Passing 3 loops Cinebench =/= Stable

While there may be some R7's that can do 3.8 at that kind of voltage, the authors test methods are not thorough enough to test 24/7 stability.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Passing 3 loops Cinebench =/= Stable
> 
> While there may be some R7's that can do 3.8 at that kind of voltage, the authors test methods are not thorough enough to test 24/7 stability.


Worked for mine. 1.243v No crashes using Real Bench stress.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Passing 3 loops Cinebench =/= Stable
> 
> While there may be some R7's that can do 3.8 at that kind of voltage, the authors test methods are not thorough enough to test 24/7 stability.


Well to be fair neither are stress tests, when i built this PC i took the advice of some to run prime95 overnight. All was good until i booted up wow the next day and got a blue screen within 2 mins lol.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Passing 3 loops Cinebench =/= Stable
> 
> While there may be some R7's that can do 3.8 at that kind of voltage, the authors test methods are not thorough enough to test 24/7 stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair neither are stress tests, when i built this PC i took the advice of some to run prime95 overnight. All was good until i booted up wow the next day and got a blue screen within 2 mins lol.
Click to expand...

Naw I don't believe in overnight stress tests, I do some aggressive real world stuff, encoding etc. Intel Burn test, etc if thats all good I just run with it.

After all the scare with prime 95 murdering Skylakes I'm ok not purposely doing a 12 hour burn in.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Naw I don't believe in overnight stress tests, I do some aggressive real world stuff, encoding etc. Intel Burn test, etc if thats all good I just run with it.
> 
> After all the scare with prime 95 murdering Skylakes I'm ok not purposely doing a 12 hour burn in.


Well remember this was right when sandy released so things have changed since then. Im actually not even going to download a stress test, just gonna use my PC as i normally would.


----------



## superstition222

Stress test severity (least to most):

very low:

1) Boot to Windows

low:

2) CPU-Z benchmark, MemTest in Windows (multiple instances)

moderately low:

3) Cinebench

moderately high:

4) Real Bench (at least the older version with the longer tests; GPU test disabled, 5-10 runs looped)

high:

5) LinX, Intel Burn/Linpack, Prime, OCCT

For AVX-2 processors then level 6 would be one of those with AVX-2 support, I suppose.

I'm not sure where Folding ranks.

Some also combine Furmark or some other GPU test with Prime, to heat up the system and test the PSU.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im actually not even going to download a stress test, just gonna use my PC as i normally would.


That's not a good idea.

Booting to Windows is very easy. Waiting around for instability is a recipe for file/OS corruption, especially if you're messing with memory.


----------



## SuperZan

Everyone has their own threshold for stability and that's fine, since it's all up to the subjective experience in terms of what a person 'needs' and what inconvenience they can tolerate. I personally won't run an OC that cannot pass a ten-iteration looped Y-Cruncher stress-test, because my use-case includes a variety of workloads as well as significant stress to cache and memory.

For another person, an hour of Realbench may suffice.


----------



## Scotty99

But the point is none of those actually test system stability lol. Like i said i ran prime 95 overnight when i first got my 2500k, it passed with flying colors the proceeded to instantly crash on a 7 year old mmo (at that time).

A real stress test is using your PC as you normally would, imho.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> But the point is none of those actually test system stability lol. Like i said i ran prime 95 overnight when i first got my 2500k, it passed with flying colors the proceeded to instantly crash on a 7 year old mmo (at that time).
> 
> A real stress test is using your PC as you normally would, imho.


Specious argument. Stability tests do not have to test all aspects of stability to be valid and useful stability tests. MemTest in Windows is a good example of that. It is useful for testing RAM stability not anything else, even though it does load the CPU seemingly quite a lot when run in multiple instances.

Activity that people normally do with computers, like run Windows 10 with its automatic updating, and web browsing (which isn't very tough on CPUs) is a recipe for file/OS corruption if that activity is done as the first stress test.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what does backordered mean, is it just a delay with your order?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Specious argument. Stability tests do not have to test all aspects of stability to be valid and useful stability tests. MemTest in Windows is a good example of that. It is useful for testing RAM stability not anything else, even though it does load the CPU seemingly quite a lot when run in multiple instances.


I just don't feel stress tests are a necessary thing people need to be doing. I mean sure i might use the built in CPU-z benchmark or cinebench, but im not going to download an actual stress testing program because of my experience with my 2500k.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just don't feel stress tests are a necessary thing people need to be doing.


Feelings are irrelevant to this particular topic.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> But the point is none of those actually test system stability lol. Like i said i ran prime 95 overnight when i first got my 2500k, it passed with flying colors the proceeded to instantly crash on a 7 year old mmo (at that time).
> 
> A real stress test is using your PC as you normally would, imho.


the entire point of a stress test is to make sure your system is stable when you use it normally. if you use it normally to test it, then its not a test. it is too late to know whether or not it is stable and you might get other issues like file/data corruption...


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> the entire point of a stress test is to make sure your system is stable when you use it normally. if you use it normally to test it, then its not a test. it is too late to know whether or not it is stable and you might get other issues like file/data corruption...


back in the day you also got southbridge degredation when overclocking, hence why sata ports started to go out.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> the entire point of a stress test is to make sure your system is stable when you use it normally. if you use it normally to test it, then its not a test. it is too late to know whether or not it is stable and you might get other issues like file/data corruption...


Please read through my posts a little closer.

Stress tests do not in any way shape or form dictate how stable your system is going to be in the programs you _actually_ use on a daily basis.

And yes its off topic, we can just agree to disagree.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Please read through my posts a little closer.
> 
> Stress tests do not in any way shape or form dictate how stable your system is going to be in the programs you _actually_ use on a daily basis.
> 
> And yes its off topic, we can just agree to disagree.


i did read it closely. if it crashed while using it normally, you just chose the wrong stress tests to run to test stability for you. there are other tests that can test stability as your world of warcraft game would.

my point is that using it normally is not a stress test by its very nature.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> i did read it closely. if it crashed while using it normally, you just chose the wrong stress tests to run to test stability for you. there are other tests that can test stability as your world of warcraft game would.
> 
> my point is that using it normally is not a stress test by its very nature.


This was in 2011 prime 95 was the everything stress test, and people universally suggested to run it overnight. I did exactly this and got a crash in a game after 12 hour test that i should not have ran. From now on i am going to use baselines i find from the internet for voltages and clocks, and just use my pc as i normally would.

You can run stress tests that is fine, i personally dont feel they make any sense at all to do.


----------



## Blackops_2

I've gone down both routes OCing since building computers. Stuff happens, predicting whether your system will have a crash or not would drive me to insanity. Sure there are methods to narrow it down and achieve consistent results. When i first started i used to have to hit 24hrs P95 stable or i wouldn't declare it stable. Most recently i ran Vishera at 4.7ghz, even on water i don't think it would hold P95 stable. Passed IBT just fine and i never had a crash to my knowledge during normal use. 3770K passed a couple IBT runs and some benchmarks, i don't think i've ever run it through P95. Again though, never had a crash at all CPU side to my knowledge.

I think both serve their purpose but normal use has to be accounted for, which it will inevitably. I had several builds that despite being P95 stable would crash under certain circumstances.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I've gone down both routes OCing since building computers. Stuff happens, predicting whether your system will have a crash or not would drive me to insanity. Sure there are methods to narrow it down and achieve consistent results. When i first started i used to have to hit 24hrs P95 stable or i wouldn't declare it stable. Most recently i ran Vishera at 4.7ghz, even on water i don't think it would hold P95 stable. Passed IBT just fine and i never had a crash to my knowledge during normal use. 3770K passed a couple IBT runs and some benchmarks, i don't think i've ever run it through P95. Again though, never had a crash at all CPU side to my knowledge.
> 
> I think both serve their purpose but normal use has to be accounted for, which it will inevitably. I had several builds that despite being P95 stable would crash under certain circumstances.


Well said. And heres a tip for everyone OCing. Dont forget to check WHEA errors. No errors=stability along with a decent stress test.

I stress test for 15-60mins. If it passes its stable, for now. Then i will run it, game it, etc etc. Then deliver it to a customer. Ive yet to have one come back for crashing due to OC.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well said. And heres a tip for everyone OCing. Dont forget to check WHEA errors. No errors=stability along with a decent stress test.
> 
> I stress test for 15-60mins. If it passes its stable, for now. Then i will run it, game it, etc etc. Then deliver it to a customer. Ive yet to have one come back for crashing due to OC.


is your gigabyte mobo still borked? Mine is fine, but haven't updated BIOS at all yet.

dunno if i should anyway, got 2666 mhz ram speed and 3.8 ghz OC on it. I will update the bios, but only if it is sure the settings can be the same and the memory can be tuned to 3200 mhz of what my ram can do.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Naw I don't believe in overnight stress tests, I do some aggressive real world stuff, encoding etc. Intel Burn test, etc if thats all good I just run with it.
> 
> After all the scare with prime 95 murdering Skylakes I'm ok not purposely doing a 12 hour burn in.


I sort of worded that wrong, I didn't mean stress testing for 24+ hours, just that a 3 loop run of cinebench isn't as good of a check as a valid stress test program checking for 4-8hrs. Max I run is around 10-12hrs when im checking for final stability.

Aside from that finally making some memory progress on my gaming 5 after 30 minutes of reboots







. Not sure if it's bios support or the IMC for zeppelin, but looser timings are definitely helping.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Most recently i ran Vishera at 4.7ghz, even on water i don't think it would hold P95 stable. Passed IBT just fine and i never had a crash to my knowledge during normal use.


That type of overclock can sometimes lead to worse real-world performance. Inadequate voltage, etc.

The other thing a stress test helps with is getting enough voltage to the CPU so that it won't be slowed down by error correction and such.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is your gigabyte mobo still borked? Mine is fine, but haven't updated BIOS at all yet.
> 
> dunno if i should anyway, got 2666 mhz ram speed and 3.8 ghz OC on it. I will update the bios, but only if it is sure the settings can be the same and the memory can be tuned to 3200 mhz of what my ram can do.


Didnt do 3200 but did 2666 and 3.8 just fine.

Yea still gone. Gonna take pics just in case and send it out today my z97 gaming 5 booted up and lite up just fine so i know mobo is toast. Dunno how or why randomly. Fail rate seems high for Asus AM4 im hoping i just got unlucky and its not a design flaw. I just really hope i wont be waiting long for a replacement


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Stress tests do not in any way shape or form dictate how stable your system is going to be in the programs you _actually_ use on a daily basis.


Of course they don't dictate stability. They describe it.

"If I put X into my water then my chance of being poisoned goes up by a very large factor. However, since Y water testing tools collection can't 100% definitively tell me if my water is too toxic to drink I'm just going to drink the water and see what happens."


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just don't feel stress tests are a necessary thing people need to be doing. I mean sure i might use the built in CPU-z benchmark or cinebench, but im not going to download an actual stress testing program because of my experience with my 2500k.


Stress testing makes no sense. I use to do them then realize even after 24hrs of stress my pc would crash by just using it normally or playing a gaming.


----------



## jprovido




----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*


How did you get yours in that box?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> How did you get yours in that box?


ryzen review kit from a friend. wrote my handle on a piece of paper and took a picture just for luls


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Didnt do 3200 but did 2666 and 3.8 just fine.
> 
> Yea still gone. Gonna take pics just in case and send it out today my z97 gaming 5 booted up and lite up just fine so i know mobo is toast. Dunno how or why randomly. Fail rate seems high for Asus AM4 im hoping i just got unlucky and its not a design flaw. I just really hope i wont be waiting long for a replacement


mine still works, is there like a BIOS flashback thing on this mobo or you sure your Aorus is dead as doorknob?

Ehhh.... i wonder if it has anything to do with multiple BIOS flashing when I did no flashing whatsoever, staying on F3 with functioning lights and all that.

I mean, if Asus BIOS flashing bricked their boards, who knows if its same on Gigabyte? Not enough sample size to know for sure.

Although enough people bought Asus mobos to know that they do brick and have buggier bios.


----------



## metal409

So, got some testing done today. Flashed my ax370 with the F5c update and everything is OK. Still can't run my ram at 3200, but it's working at 2933 currently. 1700x is currently clocked at 4.0ghz @ 1.25v. No idea how stable yet, but it made it through the day of what bench's and gaming I did, along with a couple OS installs.

I installed Win7 on the system tonight and ran a quick Firestrike. Compared to the prior Asus x370 Prime and also clocked at 4ghz but on Win10, picked up roughly 1700 points on the combined test.

ax370 gaming 5 & Win7
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11941765

x370 prime pro & Win10
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11898044

Thought that was interesting.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, got some testing done today. Flashed my ax370 with the F5c update and everything is OK. Still can't run my ram at 3200, but it's working at 2933 currently. 1700x is currently clocked at 4.0ghz @ 1.25v. No idea how stable yet, but it made it through the day of what bench's and gaming I did, along with a couple OS installs.
> 
> I installed Win7 on the system tonight and ran a quick Firestrike. Compared to the prior Asus x370 Prime and also clocked at 4ghz but on Win10, picked up roughly 1700 points on the combined test.
> 
> ax370 gaming 5 & Win7
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11941765
> 
> x370 prime pro & Win10
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11898044
> 
> Thought that was interesting.


What memory kit are you running? Auto or Manual timings?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Does anyone have working 3200MHz DDR4 memory?


had to do it via ref clock, but yes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/2000#post_25899364


----------



## Malinkadink

MSI X370 Carbon = stuck at 2133mhz, won't accept any other speeds. Going to inquire with MSI to see if they're working on an update to address that issue.

In other news was able to get the 1700 to hit 3.9ghz @ 1.375v no crashes after 10 minutes of prime so i'd say its stable. 3.95ghz ended up crashing immediately. CPU-Z reads 1.392v-1.4v on light loads and stayed at 1.408v when stress testing. Temps stopped and stayed at 64C on a 212 evo cooler using gelid extreme paste fan was at 1100rpm. I think all in all its pretty good.

Would have been nice to get 4.0ghz but i don't bench for the numbers and in gaming its a difference that won't be noticeable vs 3.9ghz. Odd thing though i had BIOS showing 4.0ghz was set at 1.4v but when i booted into windows cpu-z and msi command center both were reading the cpu at 3.2ghz and the voltage was indeed 1.4v+. Not sure what thats about....


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> MSI X370 Carbon = stuck at 2133mhz, won't accept any other speeds. Going to inquire with MSI to see if they're working on an update to address that issue.
> 
> In other news was able to get the 1700 to hit 3.9ghz @ 1.375v no crashes after 10 minutes of prime so i'd say its stable. 3.95ghz ended up crashing immediately. CPU-Z reads 1.392v-1.4v on light loads and stayed at 1.408v when stress testing. Temps stopped and stayed at 64C on a 212 evo cooler using gelid extreme paste fan was at 1100rpm. I think all in all its pretty good.
> 
> Would have been nice to get 4.0ghz but i don't bench for the numbers and in gaming its a difference that won't be noticeable vs 3.9ghz. Odd thing though i had BIOS showing 4.0ghz was set at 1.4v but when i booted into windows cpu-z and msi command center both were reading the cpu at 3.2ghz and the voltage was indeed 1.4v+. Not sure what thats about....


dunno, on my gigabyte it reads correctly though, 1.24v and 3.8 ghz in cpu-z and windows 10 task manager.

something is weird on every motherboard of AM4.


----------



## TomiKazi

The MSI Titanium seems to be in stock soon. Any reason not to get it other than the lack of variable bclk and a slight premium? Should I care about the variable bclk?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> dunno, on my gigabyte it reads correctly though, 1.24v and 3.8 ghz in cpu-z and windows 10 task manager.
> 
> something is weird on every motherboard of AM4.


I'll be good with this if MSI can push a new BIOS update to address the ram problems. Overall happy with the results.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'll be good with this if MSI can push a new BIOS update to address the ram problems. Overall happy with the results.


also, 2666 mhz works if dialed in manually at least on my G.Skill Ripjaws ram. supposed to be 3200 mhz CAS 16, but

basically its CAS 16-18-18-38 on 2666 mhz, which boots on my Gigabyte fine.

Not complaining considering it's first bios ever of a new platform from AMD in like, 6 years.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> The MSI Titanium seems to be in stock soon. Any reason not to get it other than the lack of variable bclk and a slight premium? Should I care about the variable bclk?


if you want to run ram higher than 2666, you will need to be able to adjust the ref clock.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> had to do it via ref clock, but yes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/2000#post_25899364


Thanks, will be buying Ryzen build soon and will need help.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I too have locked frequency when overclocking in BIOS, but i also have locked voltage. Makes my idle temps really high


hmm, right now i would say that my frequency is changing since (as i said before) the voltage is significantly changing while in Idle, the same goes for the temperatures, which board do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> How do you like that mobo? That's the one I'm eyeing... gonna try to grab my stuff Sat or Sun. Microcenter now has the X370 Carbon, but I'm pretty partial to the PRIME...


good so far, despite the ASUS Boards having a bit of a rough time in this thread, no stability issues other then that my 2666MHz RAM will only work with 2400MHz (might be because it is 2x8GB dual rank...)
OCs works like I described. Performance wise I can't do a comparison but it's looking good.
I still hope for improvements in further BIOS versions (like basically everybody with every board/brand).
Always had good experience with ASUS Boards (AMD FX on M5A97 EVO r2 & and later 970 Pro Gaming/Aura)


----------



## yetta

Hey guys, I'm planning on building a Ryzen system with a RX 480 8GB, could any of you with the same setup maybe do a Blender 3D render benchmark using the Mike Pan BMW Cycles Benchmark file and give the render time under OpenCL for the GPU and the a render time for the Ryzen CPU? Maybe make a youtube vid to help the general public see the performance for workstation loads. Would be interesting.


----------



## SpecChum

Well, Amazon still not showing any movement on stock so I've ordered a Gigabyte Gaming K7 from elsewhere which, apparently, is due in stock today so I've asked for delivery tomorrow.

We'll see..


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, Amazon still not showing any movement on stock so I've ordered a Gigabyte Gaming K7 from elsewhere which, apparently, is due in stock today so I've asked for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> We'll see..


I preordered my K7 on Feb 23rd, and Newegg.ca hasn't shipped them yet and they were suppose to arrive/ship 2 days ago now.


----------



## magnusavr

Using Asus Prime x370-pro with 1700x.

I managed to get my system stable again after replacing the memory: 2X8GB HyperX savage DDR4 2666MHz HX426C13SB2K2/16.

I put in 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (V 5.30). Now stable at 2400MHz 15-17-17-17-35 1.35v.

The bsod went away







Totaly stable for 24 hours now. So don't try hyperx savage with this board!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Using Asus Prime x370-pro with 1700x.
> 
> I managed to get my system stable again after replacing the memory: 2X8GB HyperX savage DDR4 2666MHz HX426C13SB2K2/16.
> 
> I put in 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (V 5.30). Now stable at 2400MHz 15-17-17-17-35 1.35v.
> 
> The bsod went away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totaly stable for 24 hours now. So don't try hyperx savage with this board!


I think the HyperX might be Micron IC's


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> mine still works, is there like a BIOS flashback thing on this mobo or you sure your Aorus is dead as doorknob?
> 
> Ehhh.... i wonder if it has anything to do with multiple BIOS flashing when I did no flashing whatsoever, staying on F3 with functioning lights and all that.
> 
> I mean, if Asus BIOS flashing bricked their boards, who knows if its same on Gigabyte? Not enough sample size to know for sure.
> 
> Although enough people bought Asus mobos to know that they do brick and have buggier bios.


I think just bad luck. Would have bricked right away if it was the BIOS i think but who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, got some testing done today. Flashed my ax370 with the F5c update and everything is OK. Still can't run my ram at 3200, but it's working at 2933 currently. 1700x is currently clocked at 4.0ghz @ 1.25v. No idea how stable yet, but it made it through the day of what bench's and gaming I did, along with a couple OS installs.
> 
> I installed Win7 on the system tonight and ran a quick Firestrike. Compared to the prior Asus x370 Prime and also clocked at 4ghz but on Win10, picked up roughly 1700 points on the combined test.
> 
> ax370 gaming 5 & Win7
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11941765
> 
> x370 prime pro & Win10
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11898044
> 
> Thought that was interesting.


Impressive. I'll have to try 4.0 when i get my new one. Seems like my voltage couldn't go lower then 1.248 for whatever reason.


----------



## gupsterg

@metal409

+rep for share







.

TBH even though have Win 10 Pro, I only use it for 3DM TS. Otherwise I use Win 7 Pro. I will do the same dual OS on Ryzen.


----------



## TrueForm

Going to get the 1700 and gaming 5 motherboard later this year. Hopefully by then the bugs are sorted out.


----------



## Nickyvida

Argh. 1 week amd still no word on my preordered mobo availability

The itch to build the rig is there with the 1800x sitting on a desk.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Going to get the 1700 and gaming 5 motherboard later this year. Hopefully by then the bugs are sorted out.


Just hope the don't tighten up the binning process by then.

I have a feeling 1700's won't be as forgiving later down the line.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on building a Ryzen system with a RX 480 8GB, could any of you with the same setup maybe do a Blender 3D render benchmark using the Mike Pan BMW Cycles Benchmark file and give the render time under OpenCL for the GPU and the a render time for the Ryzen CPU? Maybe make a youtube vid to help the general public see the performance for workstation loads. Would be interesting.


Everything default using the Mike Pan BMW files on Blender's site.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I can't get Blenchmark to play nice with 2.78, but if I do I'll post that too.


----------



## Scotty99

Its still confusing to me why there are so many memory problems.

What exactly do manufacturers need to do to increase compatibility?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its still confusing to me why there are so many memory problems.
> 
> What exactly do manufacturers need to do to increase compatibility?


Subtimings are currently locked out, ASUS say AMD need to unlock them as they can't even do it from BIOS.

So unless your chips play nice with the default subtimings (Samsung B-die do) then you'll have issues.


----------



## Scotty99

Its just kind of mind boggling to me, think AMD rushed this launch about 2 months too early lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just kind of mind boggling to me, think AMD rushed this launch about 2 months too early lol.


Nah, it's perfect. Early adopters iron out the issues, like windows 10 scheduler problems, BIOs issues, etc.

We're cleaning it up with Microsoft and mobo makers,

so the gaming-focused parts, the Ryzen 5 and 3 series, will look a lot better for their price, and avoid the idiotic comparison of 7700k vs 1700, when 6900k was the real comparison chip to Ryzen 7.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on building a Ryzen system with a RX 480 8GB, could any of you with the same setup maybe do a Blender 3D render benchmark using the Mike Pan BMW Cycles Benchmark file and give the render time under OpenCL for the GPU and the a render time for the Ryzen CPU? Maybe make a youtube vid to help the general public see the performance for workstation loads. Would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything default using the Mike Pan BMW files on Blender's site.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get Blenchmark to play nice with 2.78, but if I do I'll post that too.
Click to expand...

Noob here, how do I blender benchmark?


----------



## SuperZan

For a cycles test I just DL blender and then the Mike Pan BMW cycles demo files here.


----------



## jezzer

Hey i am the leaving club. For the second time my motherboard order got delayed and now no known shipping date so i returned my 1700.
Getting kaby Z270 today, couldnt wait longer due to reasons. I will see u guys with Zen+
Goodluck all and have fun. Hope to be back before Zen+, maybe with a itx build as second build if there will be boards available by then


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hey i am the leaving club. For the second time my motherboard order got delayed and now no known shipping date so i returned my 1700.
> Getting kaby Z270 today, couldnt wait longer due to reasons. I will see u guys with Zen+
> Goodluck all and have fun. Hope to be back before Zen+, maybe with a itx build as second build if there will be boards available by then


Aite pce.

Just curious tho, why did you need a third gaming pc lol?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hey i am the leaving club. For the second time my motherboard order got delayed and now no known shipping date so i returned my 1700.
> Getting kaby Z270 today, couldnt wait longer due to reasons. I will see u guys with Zen+
> Goodluck all and have fun. Hope to be back before Zen+, maybe with a itx build as second build if there will be boards available by then


Thinking the same, its a sweet chip with great multitasking potential but it just can't hold the frames i need it to hold in competitive shooters. That coupled with the memory problems makes it too much of a hassle. Originally i wanted it just because it would make gaming + streaming a breeze, which it does, but again i can't pull the frames im looking for to make use of a 240hz display. I think my only solution is going to be dual pc stream as i can't see a 7700k @ 5ghz being capable of spitting out 240fps and encoding at the same time and not choke.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just kind of mind boggling to me, think AMD rushed this launch about 2 months too early lol.


I concur. Pretty disappointing launch with no mobo in sight after 1 week and many issues still unresolved. Botched and rushed describes it perfectly


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Thinking the same, its a sweet chip with great multitasking potential but it just can't hold the frames i need it to hold in competitive shooters. That coupled with the memory problems makes it too much of a hassle. Originally i wanted it just because it would make gaming + streaming a breeze, which it does, but again i can't pull the frames im looking for to make use of a 240hz display. I think my only solution is going to be dual pc stream as i can't see a 7700k @ 5ghz being capable of spitting out 240fps and encoding at the same time and not choke.


a niche the 7700k serves, for now.

just curious, how do you set up twp PCs, one streaming, one gaming?

though with my needs, this isn't really needed, but just wondering how this 2 PC thing works for streaming.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> a niche the 7700k serves, for now.
> 
> just curious, how do you set up twp PCs, one streaming, one gaming?
> 
> though with my needs, this isn't really needed, but just wondering how this 2 PC thing works for streaming.


Here is all the info you'll need regarding that subject: https://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/1988680-broadcasting-with-two-computers

It's definitely cumbersome compared to just running a single PC. It has its benefits and downsides, the downsides can be overcome with the right equipment to sync everything right, at which point the only con would be having to run and make space for a second PC


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Thinking the same, its a sweet chip with great multitasking potential but it just can't hold the frames i need it to hold in competitive shooters. That coupled with the memory problems makes it too much of a hassle. Originally i wanted it just because it would make gaming + streaming a breeze, which it does, but again i can't pull the frames im looking for to make use of a 240hz display. I think my only solution is going to be dual pc stream as i can't see a 7700k @ 5ghz being capable of spitting out 240fps and encoding at the same time and not choke.


Why in the world would you have even considered ryzen in the first place if you play at 1080p on a 240hz monitor?

Some people on these forums i swear...


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Using Asus Prime x370-pro with 1700x.
> 
> I managed to get my system stable again after replacing the memory: 2X8GB HyperX savage DDR4 2666MHz HX426C13SB2K2/16.
> 
> I put in 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (V 5.30). Now stable at 2400MHz 15-17-17-17-35 1.35v.
> 
> The bsod went away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totaly stable for 24 hours now. So don't try hyperx savage with this board!


have the same MoBo and RAM, 2400MHz works with the HyperX Savage without any problems (XMP/DOCP Profile 2), 2666 is the Problem here...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> I concur. Pretty disappointing launch with no mobo in sight after 1 week and many issues still unresolved. Botched and rushed describes it perfectly


I was lucky enough to get a asrock x370 killer on newegg, i just happened to find one in stock two nights ago but its been auto notify 99% of the time.

As for the memory thing tho, it will get figured out sooner or later it just baffles me it wasnt sorted at least a little bit better pre launch.


----------



## nosequeponer

count me in

http://valid.x86.fr/l3cjfj


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why in the world would you have even considered ryzen in the first place if you play at 1080p on a 240hz monitor?
> 
> Some people on these forums i swear...


Curiosity maybe? With the inconsistencies in reviews out there i had to get it myself and do some first hand analysis and testing. Luckily i bought everything locally so i'll get an exchange later today.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Curiosity maybe? With the inconsistencies in reviews out there i had to get it myself and do some first hand analysis and testing. Luckily i bought everything locally so i'll get an exchange later today.


Its just funny tho, your situation is legit the only place where i could suggest a 7700k over a 1700. Competitive fps 240hz 1080p.

The kicker tho is that only applies to paper advice, in reality if you had two exact systems with 2 240 hz monitors next to each other there is no way that you could consistently pick out the amd system from intel.

If you have the income to build frequently ryzen should have never been on your radar anyways and you should have known that, ryzen is for people that keep their PC's a long time like myself. The idea of having a quad core in 2023 (which is as long as ive had my current PC) made ryzen the easy choice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> For a cycles test I just DL blender and then the Mike Pan BMW cycles demo files here.


2m 16s for my Fury X at stock

3m 23s for my 1700x locked at 3.4Ghz with 2133 15-15-15-36 mem

Curious though that the CPU usage was whacked while doing that, Did you notice that?

Tried to run it at 3.9Ghz but windows pegged my first core at 100% as soon as I booted in which was weird....


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Using Asus Prime x370-pro with 1700x.
> 
> I managed to get my system stable again after replacing the memory: 2X8GB HyperX savage DDR4 2666MHz HX426C13SB2K2/16.
> 
> I put in 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (V 5.30). Now stable at 2400MHz 15-17-17-17-35 1.35v.
> 
> The bsod went away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totaly stable for 24 hours now. So don't try hyperx savage with this board!


Good to know since I'm putting the exact same CPU, MB, and memory combo as soon as my MB arrives on Saturday.

BTW Which BIOS version are you using for it?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Did some OCs runs and 4GHz would be possible with my 1800X on the Asus Prime X370-PRO but not without 1.45+V which leads to temperatures of 90+°C (Macho X2)
> for now I settled with 3.9GHz with ~1.39V
> 
> Cinebench CPU: 1704
> RelBench: 161466 SystemScore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Question:* With the OC the Frequency now seems to be "stuck" aka it is not throttling down while in idle is this normal?(didn't touch anything else then multiplier and the voltage options) (Cool and Quiet was no problem on FX Chips even with OC). though I have the suspicion that it is just a reading error since the voltage is dropping down while in idle (CPU-Z Screen => 0.38V)....


Excuse me
Temp on stock frequency ?


----------



## icyeye

this is mine 4ghz overclock. stabile for mine purpose.
with cine bench i get 55 C. idle is like 27-30 C

on stock freq, i got temp. with full load 32 C, idle is 22-23 C

CPU score - 1724


----------



## bluej511

Well my gaming 5 is GONE!!!! Shipped it 10mins ago, packed the hell out of it and took before pics of the board and box in case they try to refuse RMA, technically not even an RMA considering the board is like 5 days more like a DOA that lasted 4 days haha.

Seems like theres a shortage of mobos though so we'll see how long the wait is. One of my retailers store in Northern France has some stock so im wondering if theyll just ship it from there or what. Never dealt with an RMA from my retailer before, have only dealt with Corsair RMA in the US which was a breeze, ill give Corsair that much good RMA process.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Excuse me
> Temp on stock frequency ?


board/uefi said 1.35V, at 3.6GHz (load on all cores) it was around 1.25V (CPU-Z) but with Boost + XFR it was at 1.41+ at 4.1GHz ("maximum stock frequency")

Temps were around 55°C in idle but it is hard to classify because in idle sometimes the cpu would enable XFR and go up to 4.10GHz wit 1.41+V which would ofc raise the temperatures. I still think that the reading atm on the board is not that accurate


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> have the same MoBo and RAM, 2400MHz works with the HyperX Savage without any problems (XMP/DOCP Profile 2), 2666 is the Problem here...


With HX426C13SB2K2/16 (Hyperx savage 2666) I could not do 2400, 2133 or 1866! Maybe they have diffrent chips on them? My pair of hyperx was totaly unstable on the Asus Prime x370-pro


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> board/uefi said 1.35V, at 3.6GHz (load on all cores) it was around 1.25V (CPU-Z) but with Boost + XFR it was at 1.41+ at 4.1GHz ("maximum stock frequency")
> 
> Temps were around 55°C in idle but it is hard to classify because in idle sometimes the cpu would enable XFR and go up to 4.10GHz wit 1.41+V which would ofc raise the temperatures. I still think that the reading atm on the board is not that accurate


I would agree especially when i see these results below, then again after my last BIOS update my BIOS CPU temp went from 43° to 21° so who knows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this is mine 4ghz overclock. stabile for mine purpose.
> with cine bench i get 55 C. idle is like 27-30 C
> 
> on stock freq, i got temp. with full load 32 C, idle is 22-23 C
> 
> CPU score - 1724


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> have the same MoBo and RAM, 2400MHz works with the HyperX Savage without any problems (XMP/DOCP Profile 2), 2666 is the Problem here...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Good to know since I'm putting the exact same CPU, MB, and memory combo as soon as my MB arrives on Saturday.
> 
> BTW Which BIOS version are you using for it?


I am now using bios 0504. When you upgrade from bios 0502 to 0504 your temperature reading in the bios will increase by 13C if you have a ryzen x chip. But its just a bug. According to my corsair rm750i my computer is drawing 65w total from the wall at idle. This with the cpu at stock and windows in high performance mode. The cpu fans heatpipes feels like room temperature.

My hyperx savage 2666 memory modules would not work with either bios 0502 or 0504 at any speed. 2600 no post. 1866-2400 bsod with memory management in windows 10. Tried both DOCP profiles, all manual combinations possible. But the memory modues was more than a year old. Might be other chips on them. Swapping them out with the corsair fixed the problem.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a asrock x370 killer on newegg, i just happened to find one in stock two nights ago but its been auto notify 99% of the time.
> 
> As for the memory thing tho, it will get figured out sooner or later it just baffles me it wasnt sorted at least a little bit better pre launch.


Mine was preordered since 24th Feb. Have the cpu but board is oos everywhere. No news of AM4 update kit, board, and eta fixes for the bios and various errata

Botched launches surely.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What memory kit are you running? Auto or Manual timings?


Running Corsair, CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. Manual timings


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> hmm, right now i would say that my frequency is changing since (as i said before) the voltage is significantly changing while in Idle, the same goes for the temperatures, which board do you have?
> good so far, despite the ASUS Boards having a bit of a rough time in this thread, no stability issues other then that my 2666MHz RAM will only work with 2400MHz (might be because it is 2x8GB dual rank...)
> OCs works like I described. Performance wise I can't do a comparison but it's looking good.
> I still hope for improvements in further BIOS versions (like basically everybody with every board/brand).
> Always had good experience with ASUS Boards (AMD FX on M5A97 EVO r2 & and later 970 Pro Gaming/Aura)


Ah good to hear! I just like some of the bells and whistles on the PRIME as opposed to the Carbon. Thanks for the report!


----------



## bchan009

Considering joining the club. All the stores in Hong Kong have started to get Ryzen mobos...


----------



## thidiniz

hi you all.. first of all, sorry for any misunderstanding, i'm from Brazil, my english is a little bit rusty

i'm following this topic for the last couple of days, and another one here in Brazil, and i can't decide my mind on which processor should i go (1700 or 1700x)

I just got an GA-AX370 Gaming 5 from gigabyte, 2x8 TridentZ 3200 CL16 and Corsair H60. I'm afraid of that if i got the 1700 i cannot overclock it to 3.9, so to be sure of it, i'm thinking of getting the 1700x one, the price difference here is around $94. What do you guys think?

And my H60 will be able to handle the 1700 or 1700x?

thanks


----------



## madweazl

Is there a motherboard I missed that has m.2 RAID support? Every one I have checked this far has a single m.2 and a u.2; I currently run a small pair of striped BPX as my boot drive and would like to migrate them over to the new build. Possibly due to PCIe lane restrictions?


----------



## yetta

Download Blender and google Mike Pan Cycles BMW benchmark file.
Open the file in Blender, then go to the top left, select File->User Preferences->System.
Scroll down and under Cycles Compute Device select OpenCL and the GPU in the dropdown.
Then close the window. On the ride hand side of the interface is a panel with different icons.
Select the Camera icon, Under the Render section select Feature Set Supported or Experimental, and device CPU for CPU render and GPU for for GPU Render.
If the options do not show, make sure to go to the top of the screen where it says Blender Render and select Blender Cycles on the Dropdown.
Then just click render on under the Render options. The render time is in the top left of the screen.


----------



## bchan009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thidiniz*
> 
> hi you all.. first of all, sorry for any misunderstanding, i'm from Brazil, my english is a little bit rusty
> 
> i'm following this topic for the last couple of days, and another one here in Brazil, and i can't decide my mind on which processor should i go (1700 or 1700x)
> 
> I just got an GA-AX370 Gaming 5 from gigabyte, 2x8 TridentZ 3200 CL16 and Corsair H60. I'm afraid of that if i got the 1700 i cannot overclock it to 3.9, so to be sure of it, i'm thinking of getting the 1700x one, the price difference here is around $94. What do you guys think?
> 
> And my H60 will be able to handle the 1700 or 1700x?
> 
> thanks


Does your H60 have the correct mounting hardware for AM4? I think for a 1700 it will be ok...

I think 1700 is fine...1700x is almost the same...


----------



## yetta

Surprised at the CPU performance. I know Cycles favors CUDA, however there is a vid on Youtube where a guy rendered the BMW file 1 minute on the RX 480, however the samples were set to 400.
These systems are really a good purchase choice. Should upload the results to the benchmark spreedsheet.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The 1700 running cooler was debunked as a bug in the ASUS bios. It runs the same temps as the 1700x, and 1800x.


*chew** from xtremesystems said:
"Regardless of possibly innacurate temp readings and all things aside......1700x and 1800x make my heatsink way hotter.
They make my pwm scorching hot.....the 1700 does not.......PWM cooking = power pulled is higher.....more power pulled is higher tdp....higher tdp at equal voltage .....high leakage parts"

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi&p=5255070&viewfull=1#post5255070
good info in this thread and some others he started there


----------



## SpecChum

Well, my Gaming 7 is currently "Awaiting picking".

No idea if this means it's actually there, however.

I'm not even in any rush, I've got a fully functional 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, I'm just like a big impatient kid lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, my Gaming 7 is currently "Awaiting picking".
> 
> No idea if this means it's actually there, however.
> 
> I'm not even in any rush, I've got a fully functional 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, *I'm just like a big impatient kid* lol


We all are mate


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, my Gaming 7 is currently "Awaiting picking".
> 
> No idea if this means it's actually there, however.
> 
> I'm not even in any rush, I've got a fully functional 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, I'm just like a big impatient kid lol


Gaming 7?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Gaming 7?


K7 sorry.

Gigabyte Gaming K7


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> K7 sorry.
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming K7


I didnt realize they had been released yet. Cool.

Edit: nevermind, I see now


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> K7 sorry.
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming K7


Due in stock today, apparently.

I like Gigabyte and I like the idea of a bclk generator so this was ideal.

I am prepared to wait for the board I want; I've seen people on OCUK downgrading to get a board quicker. nah.


----------



## thidiniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bchan009*
> 
> Does your H60 have the correct mounting hardware for AM4? I think for a 1700 it will be ok...
> 
> I think 1700 is fine...1700x is almost the same...


According to corsair website:
Compatible out-of-the-box with Ryzen AM4:
H60
H110i (H110i GT)
H100i

So i guess yes, it doesnt need any adapter


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thidiniz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bchan009*
> 
> Does your H60 have the correct mounting hardware for AM4? I think for a 1700 it will be ok...
> 
> I think 1700 is fine...1700x is almost the same...
> 
> 
> 
> According to corsair website:
> Compatible out-of-the-box with Ryzen AM4:
> H60
> H110i (H110i GT)
> H100i
> 
> So i guess yes, it doesnt need any adapter
Click to expand...

Anything that already mounts onto the clips from AM3/+ will be compatbile with AM4 out of the box.

Coolers that require their own backplate or use mounting through the board needs an upgrade kit


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thidiniz*
> 
> hi you all.. first of all, sorry for any misunderstanding, i'm from Brazil, my english is a little bit rusty
> 
> i'm following this topic for the last couple of days, and another one here in Brazil, and i can't decide my mind on which processor should i go (1700 or 1700x)
> 
> I just got an GA-AX370 Gaming 5 from gigabyte, 2x8 TridentZ 3200 CL16 and Corsair H60. I'm afraid of that if i got the 1700 i cannot overclock it to 3.9, so to be sure of it, i'm thinking of getting the 1700x one, the price difference here is around $94. What do you guys think?
> 
> And my H60 will be able to handle the 1700 or 1700x?
> 
> thanks


I have mine overclocked to 3.8 ghz all core, 1.24v vcore on corsair h60. Never breaks 55C or 75C depending on what temp reading u get, bugged or accurate.

If u get 75c load temps, more likely bugged temp, subtract -15C.


----------



## SpecChum

Only issue I've got now is Ebuyer have refused my RMA request for my 32Gb RAM. I missed the cut off by one day.

Surprising since it's unopened and I got it for £50 less than they currently sell it for.

Hopefully I've have no issue selling it privately.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is there a motherboard I missed that has m.2 RAID support? Every one I have checked this far has a single m.2 and a u.2; I currently run a small pair of striped BPX as my boot drive and would like to migrate them over to the new build. Possibly due to PCIe lane restrictions?


This one has 2 M.2 connectors. I don't know if that means they can be set in RAID?


----------



## Advanthrax

I don't think that you need BCLK generator.
The whole AMD lineup already has an unlocked multiplier, and the maximum you can get from Ryzen 7 chips right now, is 4.1GHz (in some rare cases, most of the time 4.0/3.9GHz).
The BCLK generator is only useful for locked chips (Core i3/5/7 non-K).
It's useless here with AMD chips, and can increase overclocking instabilities.
Just stick with the multiplier, unless you want a really precise clock speed non available with the "precision grain" of the multiplier.


----------



## DADDYDC650

It's time. GTX 1070 will be replaced with a 1080 Ti ASAP.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's time. GTX 1070 will be replaced with a 1080 Ti ASAP.


Nice AX1200i, my AX1200 is beyond amazing, handled 4 overclocked 6970s with ease back in the day.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I don't think that you need BCLK generator.
> The whole AMD lineup already has an unlocked multiplier, and the maximum you can get from Ryzen 7 chips right now, is 4.1GHz (in some rare cases, most of the time 4.0/3.9GHz).
> The BCLK generator is only useful for locked chips (Core i3/5/7 non-K).
> It's useless here with AMD chips, and can increase overclocking instabilities.
> Just stick with the multiplier, unless you want a really precise clock speed non available with the "precision grain" of the multiplier.


Useful for mem speeds above 3200









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's time. GTX 1070 will be replaced with a 1080 Ti ASAP.


Niiiice, I approve of everything except the H100i V2, can't stand AseTek


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's time. GTX 1070 will be replaced with a 1080 Ti ASAP.


Wat about AM4 bracket for h100i v2 ?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Useful for mem speeds above 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiice, I approve of everything except the H100i V2, can't stand AseTek


It gets the job done and enough for Ryzen. I'll replace it as soon as Corsair releases a better version. Corsair has amazing customer support.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Wat about AM4 bracket for h100i v2 ?


Using a h60 until I receive the bracket.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Nice AX1200i, my AX1200 is beyond amazing, handled 4 overclocked 6970s with ease back in the day.


Ty. I owned a ax1200 and upgraded to the 1200i. Now I want a ax1500i.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Useful for mem speeds above 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiice, I approve of everything except the H100i V2, can't stand AseTek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets the job done and enough for Ryzen. I'll replace it as soon as Corsair releases a better version. Corsair has amazing customer support.
Click to expand...

I've had 2 Corsair AIOs, a H100i and H100i GT, both are CoolIT designed and have the best AMD mounting out there imo









I agree about customer service though, even in Aus they are awesome, Side note, EK are sending me out a new gasket so I'll see if that helps with any of my intermittent issues when it arrives


----------



## Advanthrax

Oh, I didn't knew that...
But, not all the motherboards are compatible with memory clocks above 3200MHz...
Only the aformentionned Gaming K7.
I don't want to be roasted but... Is all that effort still relevant?
I mean, why not just simply stick with 3000MHz RAM?
Are the results really worth sacrificing system stability?


----------



## Advanthrax

I don't think that it's a relevant upgrade.
Your power-draw must be around 750/850W.
Unless you want silence, you better stick with your AX1200i.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Oh, I didn't knew that...
> But, not all the motherboards are compatible with memory clocks above 3200MHz...
> Only the aformentionned Gaming K7.
> I don't want to be roasted but... Is all that effort still relevant?
> I mean, why not just simply stick with 3000MHz RAM?
> Are the results really worth sacrificing system stability?


Depends on the person, with Ryzen getting quite faster with higher memory speed people may want it


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Oh, I didn't knew that...
> But, not all the motherboards are compatible with memory clocks above 3200MHz...
> Only the aformentionned Gaming K7.
> I don't want to be roasted but... Is all that effort still relevant?
> I mean, why not just simply stick with 3000MHz RAM?
> Are the results really worth sacrificing system stability?


The specs of most of the boards I've been looking at have 3200 MHz as the highest possible RAM clockspeeds though?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Oh, I didn't knew that...
> But, not all the motherboards are compatible with memory clocks above 3200MHz...
> Only the aformentionned Gaming K7.
> I don't want to be roasted but... Is all that effort still relevant?
> I mean, why not just simply stick with 3000MHz RAM?
> Are the results really worth sacrificing system stability?
> 
> 
> 
> The specs of most of the boards I've been looking at have 3200 MHz as the highest possible *supported* RAM clockspeeds though?
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## Advanthrax

Yes, I've see benchmarks.
The leep between 2133 and 3200 memory is quite fantastic for Ryzen's performance.
But I don't know if you need to go above that.
It may be a logarithmic increase.
I mean, the higher you clock, the lower the performance increases compared to previous states.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Yes, I've see benchmarks.
> The leep between 2133 and 3200 memory is quite fantastic for Ryzen's performance.
> But I don't know if you need to go above that.
> It may may be a logarithmic increase.
> I mean, the higher you clock, the lower the performance increases compared to previous states.


Not always:


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> The specs of most of the boards I've been looking at have 3200 MHz as the highest possible RAM clockspeeds though?


I said "above".
Most of them support 3200 OC memory, but very few above that.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> This one has 2 M.2 connectors. I don't know if that means they can be set in RAID?


Looks like you're still limited to 3.0 on the first and 2.0 on the second slot. No biggy, just means I'll have to purchase a larger, single m.2 instead of using these (will make up for the difference in bandwidth on the 120s anyways). Guess I'll just set up a second build altogether for my i5 configuration.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I said "above".
> Most of them support 3200 OC memory, but very few above that.


Oh derp


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not always:


See, those graph the other way.
The increase in multi-core applications (modern workload) between 3200 and 3466 is nearly null.
But I don't know what that "(2400)" stands for...
I'd say that the optimal memory speed for Ryzen is 3200.
It's easy to obtain and more stable. And it's the biggest leep in performance you can get right now.


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Oh derp


It's ok


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Oh derp


It's okay


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Yes, I've see benchmarks.
> The leep between 2133 and 3200 memory is quite fantastic for Ryzen's performance.
> But I don't know if you need to go above that.
> It may be a logarithmic increase.
> I mean, the higher you clock, the lower the performance increases compared to previous states.


I'm betting the performance will continue to increase (I'm sure there will be diminishing returns at some point) _if_ the support for faster RAM gets ironed out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not always:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, those graph the other way.
> The increase in multi-core applications (modern workload) between 3200 and 3466 is nearly null.
> But I don't know what that "(2400)" stands for...
> I'd say that the optimal memory speed for Ryzen is 3200.
> It's easy to obtain and more stable. And it's the biggest leep in performance you can get right now.
Click to expand...

the 2400 means it's been set at the 2400 setting in the BIOS and used bclk adjustment to reach 3466Mhz.

3200 isn't easily obtainable atm (BIOS updates should change that) unless you have Samsung B-Die memory from what I've been seeing, my Corsair kit is rated for 3200 c16 but I can't get above 2666 c15.

Not saying that everyone should go and buy 4000Mhz memory for benchmarking (HWBOT) higher memory speeds are a must on this platform


----------



## thidiniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I have mine overclocked to 3.8 ghz all core, 1.24v vcore on corsair h60. Never breaks 55C or 75C depending on what temp reading u get, bugged or accurate.
> 
> If u get 75c load temps, more likely bugged temp, subtract -15C.


just to be sure.. as i saw on previous replys, you are with 1700x and Gigabyte aorus, right?

I guess i'll get 1700x too.. don't wanna be disappointed if i get an 1700 and it not overclock well (3.8 for exemple)

good to know H60 can handle it


----------



## Z0eff

Memory speeds and timings is the one thing preventing me from building a new PC right now, exactly because of those performance benefits. Originally I was looking at an ASRock micro-ATX board but it seems it'll be another week or something before it's available and on top of that the only 3200 MHz memory that ASRock have validated is an 8 gig kit....

The one mATX board that ASUS makes seems fairly easy to get but along with the BIOS concerns the PCIe slot config doesn't really suit me very well on top of there not being any heatsinks on the VRMs which I do feel would be useful for me considering I tend to thrash my CPUs with a ton of voltage. Of course I can just put some tiny RAM heatsinks on there or something.

3200 MHz does seem like a sweet spot, especially considering any higher and the prices seem to skyrocket, and I'm not sure if the current Ryzen chips can really handle anything more regardless.

Looking at the QVL's for various motherboards right now - I'm assuming SS/DS is Single Sided and Double Sided? Would this be the same thing as Single Rank and Dual Rank? I remember reading that Single Rank is easier on the IMC in these early Ryzen chips, which makes me feel like it's a safer bet to go for one that's labled single sided...


----------



## Advanthrax

Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Advanthrax

Signing off.
Have a nice day!


----------



## MigM16

hi all today i got my system to 4.0







also i cant get ram up well i didnt try blck but thats for another time here is a cpu-z pick thingy http://valid.x86.fr/f6fsua edit lol i just relized cpuz is not showing all my ssd's /hard drives's


----------



## LuckyImperial

I just thought I would report that Asus has a preventative fix for the CH6 bricking:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


CPU SOC Voltage when left to Auto was over volting during DRAM OC's. If you leave everything at default you will be okay, but if you want to be safe either flash the BIOS above or manually set your CPU SOC Voltage to 1.0 or 1.15v.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ty. I owned a ax1200 and upgraded to the 1200i. Now I want a ax1500i.


Got a free AX1500I. Used it on my old 7700K & 1080 build. Max drawn from wall was 400 watt OCed.


----------



## Undervolter

I posted this in the motherboard subforum, but what the heck, i think for the historical record, it deserves a place here too, for future reference:
Quote:


> *One Motherboard Maker Explains Why AMD AM4 Boards Are Missing*
> 
> "It's all about the bad coordination, bad communication, bad support and bad timing to launch this platform in my opinion. With all these issues, none of us could start manufacture the boards sooner. Also, in January and February, all board vendors' production lines were occupied with Intel 200 series boards before Chinese New Year and tried to ship as much boards as we can to ensure we won't have stock issues while Asia was on New Year vacation.
> In late December, AMD decided to pull in the launch date (it was scheduled to launch in late Q2) and launched it right after Chinese New Year but AMD keep the CPU supply quantity secret from us the whole time. They only shared the data 2 weeks before the launch, we didn't understand why they were doing it. Also, their BIOS team and engineers were doing terrible jobs on supporting us on the BIOS microcode updates, driver updates, CPU samples for testing. They have done nothing they should have been doing to support the launch platform partners and always delay or give no response on support requests. We were all having huge issues to debug with limited AMD resource support including validating the parts, and fixing the memory clock speed that is all limited by AMD.
> In general, it's been too long for AMD to launch a new CPU, so they forgot how to do it, so they launched the CPU just like they were launching the graphics card. They didn't care about the platform eco-system, so the eco-system is suffering and stock is delayed.
> We are flying in new batches every 3 days to try to fulfill the back orders ASAP, so they should be all back in stock soon. With all the board reviews released, per Newegg and Amazon, the AMD memory limitation issue is slowing down the sales though.
> We need your help to feedback that to AMD as well on their supports issues." - Anonymous Motherboard Manufacture
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/one-motherboard-maker-explains-why-amd-am4-boards-are-missing_192470#tDhl4dXI3eUtqJsD.99


----------



## gupsterg

Asus Crosshair VI Hero current/prospective owners, brick fix ROM has been released, link in OP of Elmor's CH6 OC thread.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thidiniz*
> 
> just to be sure.. as i saw on previous replys, you are with 1700x and Gigabyte aorus, right?
> 
> I guess i'll get 1700x too.. don't wanna be disappointed if i get an 1700 and it not overclock well (3.8 for exemple)
> 
> good to know H60 can handle it


Honestly get the 1700, the X versions only really gives you 100 MHz extra oc headroom.

1700 can do 3.8 ghz 1.24v fine.


----------



## Clockster




----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I posted this in the motherboard subforum, but what the heck, i think for the historical record, it deserves a place here too, for future reference:


I guess both the manufacturers and the users have it tough then









But I finally pulled the trigger on a Titanium board. No variable BCLK but looks solid otherwise. And because I could actually order it, other than say, a Gigabyte X370 K7.

Also the Crosshair looked nice, but no PS/2 port? I can't live with that. I bought only Asus motherboards for last 10+ years, but that really ruined it for me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*


I have 2/3 of those things and I am very jelly of the big shiny silver one









New Bios just got released for the Hero as well, make sure you get on that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Alright guys, we finally got the bios which prevents the bricking from happening. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys, please help spread the word!


----------



## thidiniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Honestly get the 1700, the X versions only really gives you 100 MHz extra oc headroom.
> 
> 1700 can do 3.8 ghz 1.24v fine.


Just ordered it.. now i have to wait until march 25th









guess the extra bucks not worth it, here in Brazil $94 means a lot

thanks for you help


----------



## SpecChum

Bah, no go on the motherboard.

Got an email saying it didn't turn up. Not really a surprise.


----------



## MrPerforations

I got the money for a new rig, but I really can decide which one to go for, 1700 or the 7700. I mostly game and watch stuff on you tube, so the 7700k makes more sense, but thinking the longevity of the 1700 would be better for my wallet.
what shall I do?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I got the money for a new rig, but I really can decide which one to go for, 1700 or the 7700. I mostly game and watch stuff on you tube, so the 7700k makes more sense, but thinking the longevity of the 1700 would be better for my wallet.
> what shall I do?


Have you been happy with your FX?

If yes then Ryzen will good for you but personally I'd wait for the 6c/12t chip to come out, I don't think it's far away


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have 2/3 of those things and I am very jelly of the big shiny silver one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Bios just got released for the Hero as well, make sure you get on that


Thanx bud. So excited









Unfortunately my memory will only be here on Monday but at least I can mess around with the 1080Ti so long


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Say how come you guys aren't loading up the OCN marketplace ultra discount FX 8 cores for me? My AMD rig can use a boost, no need for Zen in that machine though







.. Come on FX guys, upgrade to Zen, get me on an 8 core for peanuts


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Say how come you guys aren't loading up the OCN marketplace ultra discount FX 8 cores for me? My AMD rig can use a boost, no need for Zen in that machine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Come on FX guys, upgrade to Zen, get me on an 8 core for peanuts


I'm not getting rid of my FX and if I do it'll be local








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have 2/3 of those things and I am very jelly of the big shiny silver one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Bios just got released for the Hero as well, make sure you get on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx bud. So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my memory will only be here on Monday but at least I can mess around with the 1080Ti so long
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for Vega, hopefully it's not far away


----------



## Newwt

Right now I'm just waiting for motherboards to come back in stock, once they are I'm getting either a 1700 or 1600x which ever is available


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Time to join the club, it`s already up and running, just wanted to make sure everything works A-OK now I need to set up my loop.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Right now I'm just waiting for motherboards to come back in stock, once they are I'm getting either a 1700 or 1600x which ever is available


1500 is all you'll need


----------



## RyzenChrist

I dont see my name on the Leaderboard


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Say how come you guys aren't loading up the OCN marketplace ultra discount FX 8 cores for me? My AMD rig can use a boost, no need for Zen in that machine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Come on FX guys, upgrade to Zen, get me on an 8 core for peanuts


I'm giving my extra's away to my sister and a nephew - keeping the 9590, 9370, and 8370e . Could part with a 3770k and a 4790k though.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> I dont see my name on the Leaderboard


check your pm


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I got the money for a new rig, but I really can decide which one to go for, 1700 or the 7700. I mostly game and watch stuff on you tube, so the 7700k makes more sense, but thinking the longevity of the 1700 would be better for my wallet.
> what shall I do?


My 2 cents - That entirely depends on what the future holds. Games making full use of 8 cores are slowly arriving, but in the tech world it's very difficult to predict the future even when looking at trends in the past.

I'd say go for the 1700 just because the actual real world performance difference isn't that great even on titles where the 7700k is faster, OR wait for the Ryzen 4 core parts which for all we know could be more optimized and perhaps even offer higher clockspeeds, making it more of a match with the 7700k for presumably a lower price.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Got a free AX1500I. Used it on my old 7700K & 1080 build. Max drawn from wall was 400 watt OCed.


How did you get a free ax1500i?


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How did you get a free ax1500i?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Has anyone tried how fast memory the asus x370 pro can handle ? I have the tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34 kit but it defaults to 2133 15-15-15-36 without DOCP


----------



## mus1mus

Checked the local store if they have the Titanium today. They said they have a shipment incoming Saturday. If the board is in there, I can pick it up and play with it Sunday or Monday. Or else, have to wait another week or til they have one.

Hopefully, something good is in there. Will check on them later.

I can no longer resist!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Checked the local store if they have the Titanium today. They said they have a shipment incoming Saturday. If the board is in there, I can pick it up and play with it Sunday or Monday. Or else, have to wait another week or til they have one.
> 
> Hopefully, something good is in there. Will check on them later.
> 
> I can no longer resist!


Pros - trouble free setup even on old bios
Effortless cl14 3200 mhz ram 2x8 gb
Seems to run cool

Cons - no bclk generator
price
Slow to post/boot without enabling fast boot etc 30 + seconds. - might be universal on am4 - don't know.
3200 mhz ram on 4x8gb seems to be a no - go with original bios

That's about it so far - getting decent clocks for the voltage applied from what I have seen - need to test some more just havent had much time with it. BF-1 mud and blood first mission averaged 180 FPS at low graphics settings at stock clocks with Fury


----------



## Johan45

Pretty sure the long slow boot is just the new AM4 in general. Seems to be slow in ram training


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks for the tips buddy. I cannot find anything hi-end in here except for the Giga. We'll see how it goes.

Might need to drill holes on the block's bracket. I haven't checked if that is possible though.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure the long slow boot is just the new AM4 in general. Seems to be slow in ram training


I have opposite experience. My x99 has long post times, and my x370 has much shorter post times in comparison


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks for the tips buddy. I cannot find anything hi-end in here except for the Giga. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Might need to drill holes on the block's bracket. I haven't checked if that is possible though.


I was going to try to hook my 380 A to the exsisting clips using the "stirrup" type mounting bolts from a corsair AIO, but it wouldn't clear the stock bracket. I think I could make something work if i removed the stock bracket, but I'll get a koolance 390 ca eventually.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How much are you guys scoring on a stock 1700 @ cinebench multithreaded ?
For some weird reason it seems my asus x370 pro doesn`t seem to mind running my tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-1T @ DOCP


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I have opposite experience. My x99 has long post times, and my x370 has much shorter post times in comparison


The bios/boot time is actually pretty bad comparing my AX370 G5 to my Z170 G7 setup. My Z170 setup cold booted to full desktop functionality in about ~6 seconds, my X370 setup takes longer than 30 secs and I haven't bothered to time it yet. I'm sure a big factor is DRAM training for secondary and tertiary timings + early bios/platform issues. I do hope it gets better though.

I wish I still had my other Trident Z kit right now, these ddr4 3000 RGB sticks are giving me no love


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How much are you guys scoring on a stock 1700 @ cinebench multithreaded ?
> For some weird reason it seems my asus x370 pro doesn`t seem to mind running my tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-1T @ DOCP


Because your specific ram is attuned to AMD Ryzen's stock subtimings, which cannot be altered until BIOS updates come.

My ram, 3200 mhz CAS 16, only runs at 2666 for now because its subtiming does not match AMDs at the higher clock rate.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The bios/boot time is actually pretty bad comparing my AX370 G5 to my Z170 G7 setup. My Z170 setup cold booted to full desktop functionality in about ~6 seconds, my X370 setup takes longer than 30 secs and I haven't bothered to time it yet. I'm sure a big factor is DRAM training for secondary and tertiary timings + early bios/platform issues. I do hope it gets better though.
> 
> I wish I still had my other Trident Z kit right now, these ddr4 3000 RGB sticks are giving me no love


I read somewhere the rgb sticks aint b-die ?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How much are you guys scoring on a stock 1700 @ cinebench multithreaded ?
> For some weird reason it seems my asus x370 pro doesn`t seem to mind running my tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-1T @ DOCP


Which kit are you using? This one?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yep that`s the one!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I got the money for a new rig, but I really can decide which one to go for, 1700 or the 7700. I mostly game and watch stuff on you tube, so the 7700k makes more sense, but thinking the longevity of the 1700 would be better for my wallet.
> what shall I do?


Depends on other variables as well but I would not hesitate to go 1700 and then you can use your system as a htpc at the same time.









I always have movies going and email/irc running on different monitors when I game. M0ar cores really is essential and just getting better support everyday.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yep that`s the one!


Frak yeah, that's the kit I bought. Should be picking up my X370 PRIME PRO and 1700 this weekend from Microcenter


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The bios/boot time is actually pretty bad comparing my AX370 G5 to my Z170 G7 setup. My Z170 setup cold booted to full desktop functionality in about ~6 seconds, my X370 setup takes longer than 30 secs and I haven't bothered to time it yet. I'm sure a big factor is DRAM training for secondary and tertiary timings + early bios/platform issues. I do hope it gets better though.
> 
> I wish I still had my other Trident Z kit right now, these ddr4 3000 RGB sticks are giving me no love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere the rgb sticks aint b-die ?
Click to expand...

afaik all the RGB stick above 3200Mhz are B-Die








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yep that`s the one!
> 
> 
> 
> Frak yeah, that's the kit I bought. Should be picking up my X370 PRIME PRO and 1700 this weekend from Microcenter
Click to expand...

Well that confirms my next kit then, whenever they come back in stock here


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I read somewhere the rgb sticks aint b-die ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> afaik all the RGB stick above 3200Mhz are B-Die


http://www.overclock.net/t/1623519/gskill-trident-rgb-3200-isnt-b-die-be-aware


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I read somewhere the rgb sticks aint b-die ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> afaik all the RGB stick above 3200Mhz are B-Die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623519/gskill-trident-rgb-3200-isnt-b-die-be-aware
Click to expand...

Sorry I should have specified.......the 3200 c14 stick are, 3600 c16 aren't


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2m 16s for my Fury X at stock
> 
> 3m 23s for my 1700x locked at 3.4Ghz with 2133 15-15-15-36 mem
> 
> Curious though that the CPU usage was whacked while doing that, Did you notice that?
> 
> Tried to run it at 3.9Ghz but windows pegged my first core at 100% as soon as I booted in which was weird....


I did, there's a bit of odd behaviour that I've noticed with a couple of renders. Windows updates cannot come soon enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Depends on other variables as well but I would not hesitate to go 1700 and then you can use your system as a htpc at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have movies going and email/irc running on different monitors when I game. M0ar cores really is essential and just getting better support everyday.


This guy gets it!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2m 16s for my Fury X at stock
> 
> 3m 23s for my 1700x locked at 3.4Ghz with 2133 15-15-15-36 mem
> 
> Curious though that the CPU usage was whacked while doing that, Did you notice that?
> 
> Tried to run it at 3.9Ghz but windows pegged my first core at 100% as soon as I booted in which was weird....
> 
> 
> 
> I did, there's a bit of odd behaviour that I've noticed with a couple of renders. Windows updates cannot come soon enough.
Click to expand...

Tuesday.....


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How much are you guys scoring on a stock 1700 @ cinebench multithreaded ?
> For some weird reason it seems my asus x370 pro doesn`t seem to mind running my tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-1T @ DOCP


is that two strips at 8gb x2 in the two overclocking slots please?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yep 2x8gb sticks in a2+b2


----------



## MrPerforations

cool, it can ony oc in two slots then?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I have no idea, I only had 2 sticks to begin with and a2+b2 was wat the manual said one should use, when one has 2 sticks.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, mobos only support 2x ram sticks for ocing


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Well I dont mind, I mostly game anyway so 16GB is fine, and had been using quadcores since Q6600 so I needed something new and interesting.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yer, mobos only support 2x ram sticks for ocing


huh?

You can OC with 4 sticks installed, I just doubt you'll get them as high as you can with 2 sticks.


----------



## MrPerforations

mine dont, asus m5a99x evo only two slots for ocing ram


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> mine dont, asus m5a99x evo


Well there's alot of factors at play, memory kit, motherboard and the IMC as well.

I mean I don't doubt you could if you were willing to pump the voltage into them.

I've had that board and tbh I never tried to oc all 4 sticks in it, they are at their rated speed of 1866 so that's all I cared about.

4x8GB of 3200 on Ryzen is a tall order atm but that might change in a BIOS update or two


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Tuesday.....


I'm on Windows insider which came through last night.

No Ryzen fixes, sadly


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thidiniz*
> 
> According to corsair website:
> Compatible out-of-the-box with Ryzen AM4:
> H60
> H110i (H110i GT)
> H100i
> 
> So i guess yes, it doesnt need any adapter


Those 3 coolers don't use a backplate mount, but rather use the stock AMD clip type mount, no need to remove the stock bracket.


----------



## MrPerforations

re-read bilko, thats what the mobo manual says man


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Here my setup i haven't overclock it yet but so far in games i play i get very stable frame-rate it feels a lot smoother by far vs my i7 5820k it replaces


----------



## MrPerforations

you got 16gb spare there bilko?, ill have then?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Tuesday.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Windows insider which came through last night.
> 
> No Ryzen fixes, sadly
Click to expand...

Really? I was hearing that Tuesday was the day.....dammit, I wanted this to be fixed in time for Mass Effect








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> re-read bilko, thats what the mobo manual says man






From the manual....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> Here my setup i haven't overclock it yet but so far in games i play i get very stable frame-rate it feels a lot smoother by far vs my i7 5820k it replaces


Looking good man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> you got 16gb spare there bilko?, ill have then?


What are you on about?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> Here my setup i haven't overclock it yet but so far in games i play i get very stable frame-rate it feels a lot smoother by far vs my i7 5820k it replaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cheers, build looks great.


----------



## MrPerforations

bilko, its true that my mobo only supports overclocking ram in two of the four dim slots, so that is the way that asrock has also explained there sli killer mobo and they can only reach 2933mhz on two slots.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> bilko, its true that my mobo only supports overclocking ram in two of the four dim slots, so that is the way that asrock has also explained there sli killer mobo and they can only reach 2933mhz on two slots


So have you already bought a 2x8GB kit of memory?

If you need 32GB and you really want the higher speed then grab a 2x16GB kit.

otherwise I don't think reaching 2666+ on 4x8GB is out of the question.


----------



## MrPerforations

that would be right man


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that would be right man


And you've been successful in confusing me


----------



## lightofhonor

Got a new cooler (Masterliquid 240), didn't help. Looks like I have a 1700X that runs hot.

I think part of the problem is the fans are liked to the CPU temps in the motherboard, not the Tctl. According to the motherboard I only hit 65c, not a WATER BOILING 102.6c.

Think I can RMA a processor?


----------



## MrPerforations

cats do that...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Got a new cooler (Masterliquid 240), didn't help. Looks like I have a 1700X that runs hot.
> 
> I think part of the problem is the fans are liked to the CPU temps in the motherboard, not the Tctl. According to the motherboard I only hit 65c, not a WATER BOILING 102.6c.
> 
> Think I can RMA a processor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think your Vcore is broken









What's the actual Voltage?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Got a new cooler (Masterliquid 240), didn't help. Looks like I have a 1700X that runs hot.
> 
> I think part of the problem is the fans are liked to the CPU temps in the motherboard, not the Tctl. According to the motherboard I only hit 65c, not a WATER BOILING 102.6c.
> 
> Think I can RMA a processor?


1.55v ,think thats a little high ?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think your Vcore is broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the actual Voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> 1.55v , ?


1.24375 @ 3.8


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think your Vcore is broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the actual Voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.23475 @ 3.8
Click to expand...

That is very hot for a 240 AIO.....Not sure if CPU Temp is accurate in that case tbh.

I know tctl is what we are basing it off but yours is just.....too much


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is very hot for a 240 AIO.....Not sure if CPU Temp is accurate in that case tbh.
> 
> I know tctl is what we are basing it off but yours is just.....too much


Just going off of that since it matches Ryzen Master. Could be a board issue providing too much power since vcore isn't correct...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is very hot for a 240 AIO.....Not sure if CPU Temp is accurate in that case tbh.
> 
> I know tctl is what we are basing it off but yours is just.....too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going off of that since it matches Ryzen Master. Could be a board issue providing too much power since vcore isn't correct...
Click to expand...

Very odd, good mount I'm assuming?

It should thermal throttle at 95c


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very odd, good mount I'm assuming?
> 
> It should thermal throttle at 95c


Both tighten to the existing frame so I would assume yes. Tried new paste, tried two different coolers. So now it's either the motherboard (vcore, ill-fitting mount?) or the processor.


----------



## DADDYDC650

NVM got it working.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone know how to install the Corsair h60 onto am4 boards? It's supposed to be compatible out of the box but I can't figure out how to install the bracket onto the board.


Should be two "square holed" screws, they loop over the stock mounting hooks then screw through the bracket around the AIO block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very odd, good mount I'm assuming?
> 
> It should thermal throttle at 95c
> 
> 
> 
> Both tighten to the existing frame so I would assume yes. Tried new paste, tried two different coolers. So now it's either the motherboard (vcore, ill-fitting mount?) or the processor.
Click to expand...

Very very strange, I'd be leaning towards motherboard atm tbh, if the cooler itself is getting warm then you've got good thermal transfer


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> 1.55v ,think thats a little high ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very very strange, I'd be leaning towards motherboard atm tbh, if the cooler itself is getting warm then you've got good thermal transfer


Looks like putting Windows into performance mode pushes (at least reported) voltages up to 1.55v. Running tests again to see where it loads now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Looks like putting Windows into performance mode pushes (at least reported) voltages up to 1.55v. Running tests again to see where it loads now.


VID and Vcore arent the same thing. My VID was always 1.55 but was never my vcore i was in perf mode OCed to 3.8 had no such issue. If youre in stock speeds then its XFR kicking voltage that high and thats how it is, on ly 1700x would peak at 1.44 never saw 100°C though but your package power is quite high so your BIOS might not have the vcore right.

Btw if you have your pump speed set to CPU temps and those are reading low then your pump wont speed em and youll get horrendous temps, AIO pumps dont even push that much flow to begin with.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Looks like putting Windows into performance mode pushes (at least reported) voltages up to 1.55v. Running tests again to see where it loads now.
> 
> 
> 
> VID and Vcore arent the same thing. My VID was always 1.55 but was never my vcore i was in perf mode OCed to 3.8 had no such issue. If youre in stock speeds then its XFR kicking voltage that high and thats how it is, on ly 1700x would peak at 1.44 never saw 100°C though but your package power is quite high so your BIOS might not have the vcore right.
Click to expand...

I'm in high performance but my VID has changed to 1.344v after the latest BIOS update for the Hero.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in high performance but my VID has changed to 1.344v after the latest BIOS update for the Hero.


I believe VID is what the cpu is commending but vcore is actually what its receiving, mine changed a few times between BIOSes but i think it was a flaw in reporting software, vcore is the most important one to check as its vcore+amps that will decide wattage and therefore temps. VxA=W


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in high performance but my VID has changed to 1.344v after the latest BIOS update for the Hero.


I went back to the latest non-beta BIOS and the 1.55v issue on performance mode remained, but running realbench on Balanced at the same 1.24v @ 3.8.

6 mins in and the max is 86c. Not great, but much better since the fans aren't ramping really.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in high performance but my VID has changed to 1.344v after the latest BIOS update for the Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe VID is what the cpu is commending but vcore is actually what its receiving, mine changed a few times between BIOSes but i think it was a flaw in reporting software, vcore is the most important one to check as its vcore+amps that will decide wattage and therefore temps. VxA=W
Click to expand...

Of course, just stating that mine changed, this is the first time I've seen it at a different value than 1.55v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in high performance but my VID has changed to 1.344v after the latest BIOS update for the Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to the latest non-beta BIOS and the 1.55v issue on performance mode remained, but running realbench on Balanced at the same 1.24v @ 3.8.
> 
> 6 mins in and the max is 86c. Not great, but much better since the fans aren't ramping really.
Click to expand...

Might be a BIOS bug then :/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I went back to the latest non-beta BIOS and the 1.55v issue on performance mode remained, but running realbench on Balanced at the same 1.24v @ 3.8.
> 
> 6 mins in and the max is 86c. Not great, but much better since the fans aren't ramping really.


Yea def a lot but then again a 240AIO will give you similar temps then a high end air cooler, sorry to be the bearer of bad news haha. Its true; they dissipate about the same wattage; 225w TDP.

I do think its a bit high for 1.24v but under real bench that sounds right; so does the vcore of 1.24 and not 1.55, should be 1.24 under perf mode as well. I think your reading VID instead of actual vcore, in the pic you posted it even shows vcore at .700 which is what it would be under balanced more, make sure u have the latest hwinfo64 even the beta should help out.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

It has begun. This is what's here. On the way: Phanteks Enthoo Primo white, 2x480mm rads, dual rez, 1200AXi, primochill sx candy red fittings, black chrome base fittings, cablemod duals w/pure white. etc, etc


----------



## MrPerforations

http://valid.x86.fr/aqtazc
random cpu-z picture, got 4.2 at 1.404v

good score there


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aqtazc
> random cpu-z picture, got 4.2 at 1.404v
> 
> good score there


Is that stable?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea def a lot but then again a 240AIO will give you similar temps then a high end air cooler, sorry to be the bearer of bad news haha. Its true; they dissipate about the same wattage; 225w TDP.
> 
> I do think its a bit high for 1.24v but under real bench that sounds right; so does the vcore of 1.24 and not 1.55, should be 1.24 under perf mode as well. I think your reading VID instead of actual vcore, in the pic you posted it even shows vcore at .700 which is what it would be under balanced more, make sure u have the latest hwinfo64 even the beta should help out.


Either way, about 10c cooler than before under the same test.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How much are you guys scoring on a stock 1700 @ cinebench multithreaded ?
> For some weird reason it seems my asus x370 pro doesn`t seem to mind running my tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-1T @ DOCP


These chips like samsung modules. Lots of approved low cast 3200 from gskill on vendor lists.


----------



## ursidae1

I managed to push my 1700 to 3.8 @ 1.35V but my ram is running at 2133, stock speeds are 3200.
Should I just use d.o.c.p. which is like xmp for amd and that will set it at 3200 or is it a bit risky?
I am asking as I do not want to corrupt my OS and have to re-install..


----------



## Nizzen

Stable enough for games like BF1.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Either way, about 10c cooler than before under the same test.


Im seeing super weird vcore on yours, so whatever software youre using def needs an update lol; Your vcore never goes above 1.0v under vcore and VID is all over the place, so is your multiplier so guessing youre using balanced power mode now. Honestly at this point id leave it at stock instead of overclocking it, something seems quite off with your setup, not sure what though.


----------



## Sand3853

I finally got my 1700 up and running... should do the trick while I wait for more robust boards to come into stock. Already eyeing a nice upgrade for my birthday










Spoiler: Warning: Much wow LEDS









Spoiler: My Cinebench Multi with slow RAMs... :( my ASRock board does not like anything above 2400 right now


----------



## nosequeponer

mem @ 3200
core stock, no oc


----------



## DADDYDC650

Computer is up and running. No problems so far and didn't bother to reinstall windows coming from my x99 setup. Will do so later tonight + OC.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> That type of overclock can sometimes lead to worse real-world performance. Inadequate voltage, etc.
> 
> The other thing a stress test helps with is getting enough voltage to the CPU so that it won't be slowed down by error correction and such.


I don't disagree, but in this instance it certainly wasn't, least never to any effect i could tell. Synthetics and games benefited greatly from it. It reduced the bottleneck issues in games like BF3/4 i was having with the CPU whilst running my 780 classified. That's retired now though.

My first build own my own i ran into unstable OCs like you speak of with my opteron. Lol i bought an Opty 1210 at 1.8ghz and was aiming to hit 2.8ghz. 2.8 was indeed worse off than than 2.6 which is what i settled on.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im seeing super weird vcore on yours, so whatever software youre using def needs an update lol; Your vcore never goes above 1.0v under vcore and VID is all over the place, so is your multiplier so guessing youre using balanced power mode now. Honestly at this point id leave it at stock instead of overclocking it, something seems quite off with your setup, not sure what though.


It's the latest hwinfo. Will try the beta later.


----------



## jigzaw

Honestly get the 1700, the X versions only really gives you 100 MHz extra oc headroom.

1700 can do 3.8 ghz 1.24v fine. by CronoBodi

Hi. I am anxiously waiting to build my ryzen set up. I already got ripjaws v 16Gx2 ddr4-3000 CL 14-14-14-34 1.35v and waiting for the stock of an Asrock B350 Pro4. I might go the 1700, as you have oc all cores at 3.8ghz/1.24v. Can I know if just raising the turbo at 3.8 plus and leaving the stock multiplier for all cores increase the single thread performance? I will be using to run 2D/3D cad work where single thread benefits the 2D drawing generation. Leaving the 3D render to KeyShot running all cores to the stock speed of 3.0ghz to keep a 65W consumption. Mty workload follow the 80/20 rule, 80 on 3D modeling/2D drawing generation, 20 for KeyShot rendering. Coming from a FX8370 on a Asrock 970 Extreme 3 setup and migrating the be quiet pure rock cpu cooler, antec true power gold 550W, sapphire rx 470 oc (titanium) 4gbdr5 and ssd os and hard drive.

My expectation is decrease in file saving time as an average of 2 minutes saving drawing file of 55+mb. What I know the ryzen platform has better i/o performance than the fx.

I appreciate a feedback on this and thanks for sharing your findings.


----------



## SpecChum

OK, so I've now got 4 different motherboards on order. 1 has to turn up soon!

In order of my preference:
Gigabyte Gaming K7
ASUS C6H
ASRock Taichi (I think it looks hideous, but nice specs)
Gigabyte Gaming 5 - missing blck adjustment, so last resort

Might cancel the Gaming 5 actually, bclk will be useful


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, so I've now got 4 different motherboards on order. 1 has to turn up soon!
> 
> In order of my preference:
> Gigabyte Gaming K7
> ASUS C6H
> ASRock Taichi (I think it looks hideous, but nice specs)
> Gigabyte Gaming 5 - missing blck adjustment, so last resort
> 
> Might cancel the Gaming 5 actually, bclk will be useful


bclk will change pcie speeds so im not planning on OCing with bclock especially since ill be going to vega and need all that pcie speeds, especially if its HBM2 at 1tb/s should be EPIC


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> bclk will change pcie speeds so im not planning on OCing with bclock especially since ill be going to vega and need all that pcie speeds, especially if its HBM2 at 1tb/s should be EPIC


Ah, forgot about that.

107Mhz wasn't before it goes PCI-E 2.0 isn't it?

I've got a 960 EVO, so it'll affect that too.

EDIT: Speaking of Vega, I've just read a review of the 1080Ti, I really hope Vega can keep up!

I've got a freesync monitor and I don't see NVidia adopting that anytime soon.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, forgot about that.
> 
> 107Mhz wasn't before it goes PCI-E 2.0 isn't it?
> 
> I've got a 960 EVO, so it'll affect that too.


Yea exactly, i think its 107 or 108 something like that. Would go from 3.8 to 4.1 with a 38x multiplier but i wouldnt wanna sacrifice pcie especially if you run m.2 or even u.2.


----------



## MrPerforations

would I right in thinking the blck is restricted to the 1700x and 1800x please?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> would I right in thinking the blck is restricted to the 1700x and 1800x please?


No, bclk adjustment only requires and bclk generator on the board (Hero, Taichi, Gaming K7 and Fatality Gaming Pro)


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> would I right in thinking the blck is restricted to the 1700x and 1800x please?


No, it's nothing to do with the chip.

It's basically the same as the FSB from yesteryear.


----------



## MrPerforations

oh, thought that would be the difference between the x an non-x,


----------



## Quantum Reality

One thing I was reading is that the screw holes on the backplate for the stock AM4 design aren't quite the same, so third-party heatsinks might not attach as well as you expect.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, the clip on type are the same but though the board different.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah, forgot about that.
> 
> 107Mhz wasn't before it goes PCI-E 2.0 isn't it?
> 
> I've got a 960 EVO, so it'll affect that too.
> 
> EDIT: Speaking of Vega, I've just read a review of the 1080Ti, I really hope Vega can keep up!
> 
> I've got a freesync monitor and I don't see NVidia adopting that anytime soon.


At 105 it drops to gen 2


----------



## bluej511

Well more bad news from me (going to piss me off even more now). Seems like one of my HDDs doesnt spin up or even show up under my z97 BIOS old setu, my SSD and 2.5HDD show up just fine even on my external usb 3.0 bay. My main one (with all my steam/origin/uplay games) doesnt show up or spin or register under the BIOS.

Now I'm wondering what the hell happened that took out my board and HDD, is it possible the board crapping out messed up my HDD but the other ones are fine? Or could it be that my HDD dying caused my mobo to die or maybe a power surge during the night screwed everything up? I can't think of anything else, i had about 300+ gb of games on there.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Enigma-*
> 
> So in other words single core performance is worse than in Win10 in CB? I know multithreading gets better result in Win7, but I was also expecting a little better single core performance as they reach 162points with a stock 1800X and stock mem/settings.
> 
> 
> 
> no, single core is same, MT issues is due to differences in scheduler between Win 7 and Win 10.
> 
> That being said, it's mostly only games that suffer from scheduler issues, in everything else Ryzen is the equal of Broadwell-E for $329 vs $1000.
Click to expand...

Through all of these benchmarks, Is anyone turning GameDVR off in windows 10? I know that it impacts Firestrike scores

It certainly creates a processing overhead in game benchmarks, even if it is not being used and it is a thing that doesn't exist in Windows 7.

The scheduler theory doesn't make any sense. It is being blamed for poor game benchmarks at 1080p however, If the scheduler was problematic for CPU performance in a game, then the non gaming benchmarks benchmarks would also be disappointing when they are not.

Even the firestrike physics scores, at 20000ish are generally better than Intel chips. Firestrike scores are impacted by poor Combined scores which are measuring a high CPU combined with GPU load and have almost never been reported in any of the reviews. The only thing that the high CPU and GPU concurrent load scenario is doing that the other benchmarks are not doing is putting a higher load on the PCIe bus, which is basically just wires that are built to a standard and the PCIe controller in the Data Fabric. The Data Fabric clock speed is 1/2 of memory frequency so its performance envelope is memory frequency dependent combined with the associated support voltages. It has nothing to do with a windows scheduler.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> OK, so I've now got 4 different motherboards on order. 1 has to turn up soon!
> 
> In order of my preference:
> Gigabyte Gaming K7
> ASUS C6H
> ASRock Taichi (I think it looks hideous, but nice specs)
> Gigabyte Gaming 5 - missing blck adjustment, so last resort
> 
> Might cancel the Gaming 5 actually, bclk will be useful
> 
> 
> 
> bclk will change pcie speeds so im not planning on OCing with bclock especially since ill be going to vega and need all that pcie speeds, especially if its HBM2 at 1tb/s should be EPIC
Click to expand...

The 1080p gaming performance problem is caused by the PCIe controller bottlenecking CPU+GPU loads. The performance capabilities is directly related to the Data fabric clock where the controller resides and that is automatically set at 1/2 memory clock speeds.

BCLK with some SOC and CPU PLL voltage will be the thing that solves that bottlenech problem, at least in part.

OC3D has not twigged to the the Controller being the root of problem I am describing, but take a look at the increase performance he is getting with BCLK memory tuning


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The 1080p gaming performance problem is caused by the PCIe controller bottlenecking CPU+GPU loads. The performance capabilities is directly related to the Data fabric clock where the controller resides and that is automatically set at 1/2 memory clock speeds.
> 
> BCLK with some SOC and CPU PLL voltage will be the thing that solves that bottlenech problem, at least in part.
> 
> OC3D has not twigged to the the Controller being the root of problem I am describing, but take a look at the increase performance he is getting with BCLK memory tuning


Is memory bclock and cpu bclock the same or different? Pretty sure we were talking about cpu bclock but if theyre connected then it is what it is.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The 1080p gaming performance problem is caused by the PCIe controller bottlenecking CPU+GPU loads. The performance capabilities is directly related to the Data fabric clock where the controller resides and that is automatically set at 1/2 memory clock speeds.
> 
> BCLK with some SOC and CPU PLL voltage will be the thing that solves that bottlenech problem, at least in part.
> 
> OC3D has not twigged to the the Controller being the root of problem I am describing, but take a look at the increase performance he is getting with BCLK memory tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is memory bclock and cpu bclock the same or different? Pretty sure we were talking about cpu bclock but if theyre connected then it is what it is.
Click to expand...

the BCLK is the clock that the CPU multiplies by the multiplier you set in the EFI to get CPU Core frequency and it is also multiplied by the memory divider to get the DDR4 frequency.

The Data fabric then automatically clocks at 1/2 the memory frequency so they are all connected.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> the BCLK is the clock that the CPU multiplies by the multiplier you set in the EFI to get CPU Core frequency and it is also multiplied by the memory divider to get the DDR4 frequency.
> 
> The Data fabric then automatically clocks at 1/2 the memory frequency so they are all connected.


Good info, my build is in pieces though now i need to buy a new HDD as well, at least i didnt lose my movies and tv shows that were on my second HDD. Lost all my games though and at a 12mbps connection it is a HUGE pita to download.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> the BCLK is the clock that the CPU multiplies by the multiplier you set in the EFI to get CPU Core frequency and it is also multiplied by the memory divider to get the DDR4 frequency.
> 
> The Data fabric then automatically clocks at 1/2 the memory frequency so they are all connected.
> 
> 
> 
> Good info, my build is in pieces though now i need to buy a new HDD as well, at least i didnt lose my movies and tv shows that were on my second HDD. Lost all my games though and at a 12mbps connection it is a HUGE pita to download.
Click to expand...

That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.

My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop


----------



## zdude

For anybody using the MSI B350 Tomahawk, unofficial MSI bios are availible here
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/

Just log in as anon, navigate to BIOS, AM4 and download the newest version of the 7A34 BIOS.

Using the 3/9 bios build I can now take memory off of auto and be able to post. Only running my memory at 2400MHz right now but I think that is NB limited, need to find out what sane/safe voltages are through the Zen NB....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> For anybody using the MSI B350 Tomahawk, unofficial MSI bios are availible here
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/
> 
> Just log in as anon, navigate to BIOS, AM4 and download the newest version of the 7A34 BIOS.
> 
> Using the 3/9 bios build I can now take memory off of auto and be able to post. Only running my memory at 2400MHz right now but I think that is NB limited, need to find out what sane/safe voltages are through the Zen NB....


Doesn't work, got a buddy with the Tomahawk and he'd love this.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop


Been reading the symptoms and i guess some stuff loading or freezing up is a warning? Was wondering why sometimes hwinfo64 would freeze when starting, even msi afterbuner had done it before as well but idk if that would be a symptom. I did notice lately that my games take a bit longer to load then before. i chalked it down to it being almost full and therefore slowing dowm so idk. Could explain my SSD and another drive being fine.

But i mean two components failing at once i don't believe in coincidences so im at a loss. Guess i can finally buy that 2tb HDD i wanted.

My PSU has been running my last setup for a yr without any issues so can't be that. Guess I'm just unlucky. My pc did fall off the stand im using to get better aiflow (4 thick glass cups holding up each feet maybe 2in off the ground), maybe that added to the HDD failing, and the fact i had it mounted sideways on its side and not flat or upside down? No clue lol


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone have experience with seagates new firecuda line?

SSD pricing is just so dumb right now i could not justify 150 bucks for 500gb's when i could get a 1tb sshd for 70 bucks (was on sale at the time):
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178995&cm_re=firecude-_-22-178-995-_-Product

Obviously i dont expect ssd speed out of it (have an ssd in my htpc) but from reviews ive read it works quite well once it figures out which are the programs you use regularly, apparently a lot faster than their original SSHD's.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> For anybody using the MSI B350 Tomahawk, unofficial MSI bios are availible here
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/
> 
> Just log in as anon, navigate to BIOS, AM4 and download the newest version of the 7A34 BIOS.
> 
> Using the 3/9 bios build I can now take memory off of auto and be able to post. Only running my memory at 2400MHz right now but I think that is NB limited, need to find out what sane/safe voltages are through the Zen NB....
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work, got a buddy with the Tomahawk and he'd love this.
Click to expand...

How doesn't it work? I literally just flashed bios v1.15 from that site....

On a side note, what are people using to monitor CPU temps? HW monitor doesn't seem to be reporting accurate values for me, 104C with no throttling at idle?


----------



## cssorkinman

Ho lee crap

Just played through the first mud and blood campaign mission on BF1 - capped at 200 fps - fury stock low graphics preset . Obviously Ryzen is terrible for 1080 gaming...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> For anybody using the MSI B350 Tomahawk, unofficial MSI bios are availible here
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/
> 
> Just log in as anon, navigate to BIOS, AM4 and download the newest version of the 7A34 BIOS.
> 
> Using the 3/9 bios build I can now take memory off of auto and be able to post. Only running my memory at 2400MHz right now but I think that is NB limited, need to find out what sane/safe voltages are through the Zen NB....
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work, got a buddy with the Tomahawk and he'd love this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How doesn't it work? I literally just flashed bios v1.15 from that site....
> 
> On a side note, what are people using to monitor CPU temps? HW monitor doesn't seem to be reporting accurate values for me, 104C with no throttling at idle?
Click to expand...


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> For anybody using the MSI B350 Tomahawk, unofficial MSI bios are availible here
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/
> 
> Just log in as anon, navigate to BIOS, AM4 and download the newest version of the 7A34 BIOS.
> 
> Using the 3/9 bios build I can now take memory off of auto and be able to post. Only running my memory at 2400MHz right now but I think that is NB limited, need to find out what sane/safe voltages are through the Zen NB....
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work, got a buddy with the Tomahawk and he'd love this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How doesn't it work? I literally just flashed bios v1.15 from that site....
> 
> On a side note, what are people using to monitor CPU temps? HW monitor doesn't seem to be reporting accurate values for me, 104C with no throttling at idle?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

sorry, I was logging in as anonym not anon no password


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> For anybody using the MSI B350 Tomahawk, unofficial MSI bios are availible here
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/
> 
> Just log in as anon, navigate to BIOS, AM4 and download the newest version of the 7A34 BIOS.
> 
> Using the 3/9 bios build I can now take memory off of auto and be able to post. Only running my memory at 2400MHz right now but I think that is NB limited, need to find out what sane/safe voltages are through the Zen NB....
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work, got a buddy with the Tomahawk and he'd love this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How doesn't it work? I literally just flashed bios v1.15 from that site....
> 
> On a side note, what are people using to monitor CPU temps? HW monitor doesn't seem to be reporting accurate values for me, 104C with no throttling at idle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, I was logging in as anonym not anon no password
Click to expand...

Ahhh, cheers mate +Rep


----------



## cssorkinman

64 player BF1 Giants shadow 1080 p 200 fps cap


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop


Build or buy a NAS. None of my photos are stored on my pc.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading the symptoms and i guess some stuff loading or freezing up is a warning? Was wondering why sometimes hwinfo64 would freeze when starting, even msi afterbuner had done it before as well but idk if that would be a symptom. I did notice lately that my games take a bit longer to load then before. i chalked it down to it being almost full and therefore slowing dowm so idk. Could explain my SSD and another drive being fine.
> 
> But i mean two components failing at once i don't believe in coincidences so im at a loss. Guess i can finally buy that 2tb HDD i wanted.
> 
> My PSU has been running my last setup for a yr without any issues so can't be that. Guess I'm just unlucky. My pc did fall off the stand im using to get better aiflow (4 thick glass cups holding up each feet maybe 2in off the ground), maybe that added to the HDD failing, and the fact i had it mounted sideways on its side and not flat or upside down? No clue lol
Click to expand...

Hard disks are mechanical devices. They will all fail eventually but The fall may have expedited the demise.

If you look in event viewer, you may find error messages related to disk that will give a hint about how long the problem has been building


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Build or buy a NAS. None of my photos are stored on my pc.
Click to expand...

A Nas is too slow for me. I store locally to work on them and back up to a raid 5 array.

2 copies are better than one, even on a nas.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Build or buy a NAS. None of my photos are stored on my pc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Nas is too slow for me. I store locally to work on them and back up to a raid 5 array.
> 
> 2 copies are better than one, even on a nas.
Click to expand...

NAS too slow??? My raid 6 array does 750MB/s read and 400MB/s write over a SAMBA fileshare, I fail to see how that could be too slow for large datasets.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hard disks are mechanical devices. They will all fail eventually but The fall may have expedited the demise.
> If you look in event viewer, you may find error messages related to disk that will give a hint about how long the problem has been building


Its my secondary drive primary being my SSD. Unfortunately i have no way of checking yet till i get my mobo back lol. I could boot with my z97 setup but might corrupt or mess up my new install.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 64 player BF1 Giants shadow 1080 p 200 fps cap


Gaming performance is bad...

\s


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 64 player BF1 Giants shadow 1080 p 200 fps cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming performance is bad...
> 
> \s
Click to expand...

I do so hate ignorance.....lol I can't believe anyone is knocking this cpu - just plain silly.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I do so hate ignorance.....lol I can't believe anyone is knocking this cpu - just plain silly.


Pretty much the only people who shouldn't game on this is people using 144hz monitors, which is very few. I do 21:9 75hz so this setup works great


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Pretty much the only people who shouldn't game on this is people using 144hz monitors, which is very few. I do 21:9 75hz so this setup works great


BRO!!! Ultrawide ftw


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I do so hate ignorance.....lol I can't believe anyone is knocking this cpu - just plain silly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 64 player BF1 Giants shadow 1080 p 200 fps cap


Gaming performance is bad...

\s

Can't wait to get my hands on one bro. I'll be buying the $89 board too


----------



## jprovido

you guys think it's smart to order this ebay listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/201846327483

it said it will be delievered on or before the 17th. my 1700x (also bought on ebay) was delayed got an email this morning saying it will be shipped on the 13th which is dissapointing. should I wait out stocks on amazon,newegg etc. or is this the fastest way to get an matx board?


----------



## zdude

Anybody have a link for a mounting kit that would be comparable with an EK supreme HF for AM4?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Build or buy a NAS. None of my photos are stored on my pc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Nas is too slow for me. I store locally to work on them and back up to a raid 5 array.
> 
> 2 copies are better than one, even on a nas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAS too slow??? My raid 6 array does 750MB/s read and 400MB/s write over a SAMBA fileshare, I fail to see how that could be too slow for large datasets.
Click to expand...

A Nas, by definition is network attached. I do not have 10 Gig networks so maximum access speed is 100MB/s over a Gigabit lan. I think you are confusing Megabit per second with MegaByte per second. There is 8 bits in a Byte so Mbs is an 8 times larger number than MBs

The direct attached raid array I am using is not great but it still transfers files at 300MB/s


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That's a bummer. I lost two external HDs in the space of 2 days once, losing all of the photos of my kids as babies and other important photography I had taken. I can feel you pain.
> 
> My rig, is currently non functional as well. My Corsair HX850i platinum PSU decided to go bang and let out some magic smoke. Hopefully it didn't fry any of the components. Fortunately I learned my lesson so the important stuff is backed up to a raid 5 extrenal drive array that I can access from my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Build or buy a NAS. None of my photos are stored on my pc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Nas is too slow for me. I store locally to work on them and back up to a raid 5 array.
> 
> 2 copies are better than one, even on a nas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAS too slow??? My raid 6 array does 750MB/s read and 400MB/s write over a SAMBA fileshare, I fail to see how that could be too slow for large datasets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Nas, by definition is network attached. I do not have 10 Gig networks so maximum access speed is 100MB/s over a Gigabit lan. I think you are confusing Megabit per second with MegaByte per second. There is 8 bits in a Byte so Mbs is an 8 times larger number than MBs
> 
> The direct attached raid array I am using is not great but it still transfers files at 300MB/s
Click to expand...

Fair enough on the no 10Gb network, they aren't terribly expensive to set up though, ebay a mellanox connectex-2 for the server and for the desktop then direct attach.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-5-MNPA19-XTR-10GB-MELLANOX-CONNECTX-2-PCIe-X8-10Gbe-SFP-NETWORK-CARD-/132036642547?hash=item1ebdff46f3:g:Gy8AAOSwWxNYwEx3

That will be faster than any mechanical drive on the local machine


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> A Nas is too slow for me. I store locally to work on them and back up to a raid 5 array.
> 
> 2 copies are better than one, even on a nas.


Too slow for what?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> A Nas is too slow for me. I store locally to work on them and back up to a raid 5 array.
> 
> 2 copies are better than one, even on a nas.
> 
> 
> 
> Too slow for what?
Click to expand...

Hi res photo and video editing.

There is nothing intrinsically wrong with a NAS. Just Gigabit networks are not fast enough for my requirements


----------



## Cuddleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ho lee crap
> 
> Just played through the first mud and blood campaign mission on BF1 - capped at 200 fps - fury stock low graphics preset . Obviously Ryzen is terrible for 1080 gaming...


What GPU are you running?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuddleman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ho lee crap
> 
> Just played through the first mud and blood campaign mission on BF1 - capped at 200 fps - fury stock low graphics preset . Obviously Ryzen is terrible for 1080 gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What GPU are you running?
Click to expand...

Sapphire Fury



EDIT: Top score for the hardware combo


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Honestly get the 1700, the X versions only really gives you 100 MHz extra oc headroom.
> 
> 1700 can do 3.8 ghz 1.24v fine. by CronoBodi
> 
> Hi. I am anxiously waiting to build my ryzen set up. I already got ripjaws v 16Gx2 ddr4-3000 CL 14-14-14-34 1.35v and waiting for the stock of an Asrock B350 Pro4. I might go the 1700, as you have oc all cores at 3.8ghz/1.24v. Can I know if just raising the turbo at 3.8 plus and leaving the stock multiplier for all cores increase the single thread performance? I will be using to run 2D/3D cad work where single thread benefits the 2D drawing generation. Leaving the 3D render to KeyShot running all cores to the stock speed of 3.0ghz to keep a 65W consumption. Mty workload follow the 80/20 rule, 80 on 3D modeling/2D drawing generation, 20 for KeyShot rendering. Coming from a FX8370 on a Asrock 970 Extreme 3 setup and migrating the be quiet pure rock cpu cooler, antec true power gold 550W, sapphire rx 470 oc (titanium) 4gbdr5 and ssd os and hard drive.
> 
> My expectation is decrease in file saving time as an average of 2 minutes saving drawing file of 55+mb. What I know the ryzen platform has better i/o performance than the fx.
> 
> I appreciate a feedback on this and thanks for sharing your findings.


XFR only works if cpu left to stock bios setting.

for 1700x its 3.4 ghz all cores, XFR 3.95 ghz on single core.

Once you do offset voltage and manual OC, XFR is disabled.

i prefer 3.8 all core than 3.4 all core and only one core to 3.95 ghz XFRed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hi res photo and video editing.
> 
> There is nothing intrinsically wrong with a NAS. Just Gigabit networks are not fast enough for my requirements


NAS is storage, not cache. If gigabit is slow, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ChronoBodi

just installed 960 EVO 1tb M.2 into the one m.2 slot on Aorus, got redonkulus speed











Technically, if you are willing to run GPU at x8, you can run two PCI-E SSDs at full Gen 3 speed. One in M.2 slot, one in adapter card in 2nd PCI-E slot.

There are X370 mobos with 2nd m.2 slots, but usually they're limited to SATA speed only. im like, whats the point, get regular SATA SSD then.

I mean, for a consumer non-x99type chipset, it's still impressive.

One odd quirk of the Aorus is that if you install NVME SSD m.2, it will not disable anything else. BUT, IF you run a SATA m.2 instead, it will disable SATA PORT 3 on the motherboard.

No idea why this is the case, and well, why? So, total of 10 possible storage on this mobo internally, with 8x SATA and 2x NVME if willing tor run GPU at x8 lane, or 8 SATAs and one NVME SSD if you want x16 to GPU.

for a first BIOS on AM4 Ryzen, this is stable as it can be, aside from not being able to run ram at 3200 mhz, but 2666 mhz will do. good job Gigabyte.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone with asrock board, around about what would i have to set offset to to load at ~1.25v? Id be ok with 1.27 with llc on, if thats a thing on these boards.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> just installed 960 EVO 1tb M.2 into the one m.2 slot on Aorus, got redonkulus speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, if you are willing to run GPU at x8, you can run two PCI-E SSDs at full Gen 3 speed. One in M.2 slot, one in adapter card in 2nd PCI-E slot.
> 
> There are X370 mobos with 2nd m.2 slots, but usually they're limited to SATA speed only. im like, whats the point, get regular SATA SSD then.
> 
> I mean, for a consumer non-x99type chipset, it's still impressive.
> 
> One odd quirk of the Aorus is that if you install NVME SSD m.2, it will not disable anything else. BUT, IF you run a SATA m.2 instead, it will disable SATA PORT 3 on the motherboard.
> 
> No idea why this is the case, and well, why? So, total of 10 possible storage on this mobo internally, with 8x SATA and 2x NVME if willing tor run GPU at x8 lane, or 8 SATAs and one NVME SSD if you want x16 to GPU.
> 
> for a first BIOS on AM4 Ryzen, this is stable as it can be, aside from not being able to run ram at 3200 mhz, but 2666 mhz will do. good job Gigabyte.


Is that 2gb write and 3gb read? Im tempted lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is that 2gb write and 3gb read? Im tempted lol


Yes, indeed. My TV rig just didn't feel complete without a PCIE SSD like my X99 rig that already has three PCIE SSDs, so yea, i got the 960 evo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Check out the gpu usage in BF 1 on low graphics settings while averaging 180FPS 24 player 1080p st quentins scar Overclocked Fury




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone with asrock board, around about what would i have to set offset to to load at ~1.25v? Id be ok with 1.27 with llc on, if thats a thing on these boards.


I wish I knew, every manufacturer is different in how you offset the Vcore.

I do recall on my previous Asrock z170 that you can do offset by doing -100mv or +100mv or whatever value to bring my previous 6700k from 1.23 vcore to 1.3 vcore. Also, do your math very, very carefully. I have no idea if Asrock offset 100MV changes is even on Ryzen Asrocks at all.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Hi res photo and video editing.
> 
> There is nothing intrinsically wrong with a NAS. Just Gigabit networks are not fast enough for my requirements
> 
> 
> 
> NAS is storage, not cache. If gigabit is slow, you're doing it wrong.
Click to expand...

If I am copying large numbers of files around, copying gigabytes of files at 300MB/s is 3 times faster that 100MB/s to a Gigabit connected NAS. A 10 Gig network will improve throughput but for my needs is not worth spending the money on that just now.

I know all the pros and cons of both. I have been making a living designing and building IT infrastructure for the last 25 years


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Argh. 1 week amd still no word on my preordered mobo availability
> 
> The itch to build the rig is there with the 1800x sitting on a desk.


Your not alone friend, 1800x sitting on the work bench... no mobo... 2 weeks late...


----------



## Lance01

Just got mine put together today. Put a cheap video card in it just to set it up but got a 1080 TI on the way. Cant wait to play some games. Been playing around for about an hour but time for some sleep. The voltages in HWMonitor appear to be inaccurate, not sure about the temps either. Edit - Maybe there accurate.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im wondering that as well. Ive heard some boards boost voltage up to 1.35 if you leave it on auto, so i am guessing to get a mild overclock of 3.8 i am going to have to use offset voltage.
> 
> Someone feel free to correct me if i am wrong. I like to have clocks/volts dynamically scale with load, so thats the OC im looking for.


Auto voltage on my board goes up to about 1.38v in windows while benching/gaming at 3.7ghz.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well more bad news from me (going to piss me off even more now). Seems like one of my HDDs doesnt spin up or even show up under my z97 BIOS old setu, my SSD and 2.5HDD show up just fine even on my external usb 3.0 bay. My main one (with all my steam/origin/uplay games) doesnt show up or spin or register under the BIOS.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what the hell happened that took out my board and HDD, is it possible the board crapping out messed up my HDD but the other ones are fine? Or could it be that my HDD dying caused my mobo to die or maybe a power surge during the night screwed everything up? I can't think of anything else, i had about 300+ gb of games on there.


Bummer.









I see the problem though, "Seagate".


----------



## SpeedyVT

I have my computer all built and ready then my the brand new memory in my system takes a complete compatibility dump on me. I thought the Trident Z memory would be in the least bit compatible, it wasn't so I'm RMA'ing them back to Newegg and bought myself something certified to work. If that doesn't work something might be wrong with either my processor or memory. And I've got to leave for Thailand in two weeks... this issue couldn't have happened at a worse time.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I have my computer all built and ready then my the brand new memory in my system takes a complete compatibility dump on me. I thought the Trident Z memory would be in the least bit compatible, it wasn't so I'm RMA'ing them back to Newegg and bought myself something certified to work. If that doesn't work something might be wrong with either my processor or memory. And I've got to leave for Thailand in two weeks... this issue couldn't have happened at a worse time.


CMOS clear, reinsert RAM, flash to latest BIOS?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> Your not alone friend, 1800x sitting on the work bench... no mobo... 2 weeks late...


What mobo did you get? Im waiting on an MSI Carbon. If it ever gets here.


----------



## HIGHPOINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> If I am copying large numbers of files around, copying gigabytes of files at 300MB/s is 3 times faster that 100MB/s to a Gigabit connected NAS. A 10 Gig network will improve throughput but for my needs is not worth spending the money on that just now.
> 
> I know all the pros and cons of both. I have been making a living designing and building IT infrastructure for the last 25 years


Not necessarily. Most home-users will not be able to utilize a 10G home network fully, it's highly overrated.

If your NAS and MB have dual 1G NIC's then enable/setup LA, switch, bridge.

NAS utilizing 1 NIC, USB, or Thunderbolt are pointless and a waste of money.

Edit:
As for data loss, important files, photos, etc... use DVDR, BR or DVD. Both will keep file integrity over a very long time, unlike mechanical (including Flash, NAND) storage. NAS - Raid isn't that great at preserving data, if the array fails and unable to rebuild it, you're screwed. RAID is meant for fast immediate redundant access, not preserving data on a high level... especially critical data. It's always recommended to use tape drives and cd's to backup critical assets.


----------



## Neokolzia

Don't think this has been posted yet xD AMD Product placement?? (



)


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HIGHPOINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> If I am copying large numbers of files around, copying gigabytes of files at 300MB/s is 3 times faster that 100MB/s to a Gigabit connected NAS. A 10 Gig network will improve throughput but for my needs is not worth spending the money on that just now.
> 
> I know all the pros and cons of both. I have been making a living designing and building IT infrastructure for the last 25 years
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Most home-users will not be able to utilize a 10G home network fully, it's highly overrated.
> 
> If your NAS and MB have dual 1G NIC's then enable/setup LA, switch, bridge.
> 
> NAS utilizing 1 NIC, USB, or Thunderbolt are pointless and a waste of money.
> 
> Edit:
> As for data loss, important files, photos, etc... use DVDR, BR or DVD. Both will keep file integrity over a very long time, unlike mechanical (including Flash, NAND) storage. NAS - Raid isn't that great at preserving data, if the array fails and unable to rebuild it, you're screwed. RAID is meant for fast immediate redundant access, not preserving data on a high level... especially critical data. It's always recommended to use tape drives and cd's to backup critical assets.
Click to expand...

 SMB Multichannel? Dual attached gig networks are still only 200MB/s. My current MB only has a single Nic so what I have on hand will not even do that. Nas are great when used for the right purposes. I am not arguing against them. It is just my particular needs do not make it the right environment for me to want to use a small NAS.

Problem with DVD,BR etc is that I have almost 3TB of data. Just finding what you are looking fo becomes near impossible with that number of disks. The raid array is the backup and contains the 2nd copy of data. I also have many of the most important ones the internet. If my house burns down I lose originals and raw files, but the missing photos are the least of my problems at that stage.


----------



## boxman222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Don't think this has been posted yet xD AMD Product placement?? (
> 
> 
> 
> )


http://adage.com/article/special-report-sxsw/sxsw-ridley-scott-s-alien-covenant-partners-amd-a-beautifully-creepy-branded-content-film/308235/


----------



## mus1mus

Can't get the freaking Titanium!

Is the Giga good enough? I'm not gonna be maintaining it anyway. I know for sure I want to mess with the Asus.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't get the freaking Titanium!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the problem though, "Seagate".


More reliable then WD these days lol. I have some 10yr old Seagates that still work. Just bad luck.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't get the freaking Titanium!
> 
> Is the Giga good enough? I'm not gonna be maintaining it anyway. I know for sure I want to mess with the Asus.


Titanium:http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/120#post_25911613


----------



## Neokolzia

These reports of people having Ram die from enabling XMP is kinda scary, anyone know a bit more about this situation?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> These reports of people having Ram die from enabling XMP is kinda scary, anyone know a bit more about this situation?


what where what mobo? WHAT?

My ram works 2666 mhz, i did try XMP but no go, but you know what, uh, i'll just leave it at 2666 mhz.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> These reports of people having Ram die from enabling XMP is kinda scary, anyone know a bit more about this situation?
> 
> 
> 
> what where what mobo? WHAT?
> 
> My ram works 2666 mhz, i did try XMP but no go, but you know what, uh, i'll just leave it at 2666 mhz.
Click to expand...

Seems to be related to Gigabyte motherboards, far as I can tell;
Originally specifically just RGB Gskill memory but seems like might be more wide spread??

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625238/help-ryzen-memory-problems

That thread and this video (In video comments 1 person reports EVGA 3200mhz ram dieing after enabling XMP on a B350 mobo)


----------



## MrPerforations

I was posting about this earlier, in my mobo manual it say you can only overclock the ram in two of the four slots, if he had four in and overclocked them might fry them maybe or even the mobo slots?

I had memory issue with my old Athlon, thing chucked up eroors when I had 4 sticks at 8gb, I tested the ram and it failed , so I rma'ed one set and the other set that failed on the Athlon works fine in the pc I'm using right now.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Yea...... that's B350 though..... on the other hand.... BIOs too immature to run higher speed ram without... killing RAM?

So now i'm not even sure if i should update my BIOS at all. I mean, I will for better microcode/Ryzen support, but i think i'm keeping my 2666 mhz setting. A few more fps is not worth killing my RAM.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I was posting about this earlier, in my mobo manual it say you can only overclock the ram in two of the four slots, if he had four in and overclocked them might fry them maybe or even the mobo slots?
> 
> I had memory issue with my old Athlon, thing chucked up eroors when I had 4 sticks at 8gb, I tested the ram and it failed , so I rma'ed one set and the other set that failed on the Athlon works fine in the pc I'm using right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea...... that's B350 though..... on the other hand.... BIOs too immature to run higher speed ram without... killing RAM?
> 
> So now i'm not even sure if i should update my BIOS at all. I mean, I will for better microcode/Ryzen support, but i think i'm keeping my 2666 mhz setting. A few more fps is not worth killing my RAM.


Ya thats a VERY scary concept, I mean no bios button should fry memory. Memory having errors is one thing, but outright frying non-supported or confirmed supported memory is very unheard of at least by me. We're talking approved voltages etc.

its Gaming 5 and B350, so X370 is affected as well. And possibly other motherboards? Who knows.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't get the freaking Titanium!
> 
> Is the Giga good enough? I'm not gonna be maintaining it anyway. I know for sure I want to mess with the Asus.


Titanium has crappy Nikos VRM, Gigabyte has better IRpowerstage VRM, ok, so basically....

MSI cheaped out on VRM on even their $300 board, whereas Gigabyte's $200 board has better VRM quality.

That being said, Asrock Taichi/Fatality Pro and Asus Crosshair has 1st place VRM, Gigabyte and Biostar 2nd place VRM, and MSI dead last.

Now, 2nd place VRM isn't bad at all and doesn't matter considering the lack of OC headroom really, and Taichi/Crosshairs will be used in LN2 OCing but otherwise all boards are fine.... aside from MSI using budget Nikos VRM.


----------



## ursidae1

I'm trying to go for 3.9 at 1.35V

My voltages are manually set and DIGI VRM is set as below:

VDDRCR CPU Load Line Calibration is at High, Extreme is available
VDDRCR SOC Load Line Calibration is at High, Extreme is available
VDDRCR CPU Switching Frequency at minimum so 200kHz

Should I bump the 2 LLCs to Extreme and bump up the switching frequency?

FYI ram is at 2133


----------



## DADDYDC650

Asrock Fatal1ty Pro is an awesome board once you update the BIOS. Changed 3 settings in the BIOS and I seem to be stable at 4Ghz using 1.35v. Will continue testing through the weekend.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock Fatal1ty Pro is an awesome board once you update the BIOS. Changed 3 settings in the BIOS and I seem to be stable at 4Ghz using 1.35v. Will continue testing through the weekend.


Mind sharing those 3 settings lol? I have an asrock killer coming next wednesday.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Mind sharing those 3 settings lol? I have an asrock killer coming next wednesday.


Here you go, https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-owners-thread.1926389/page-2#post-1042860876


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my 1800x @4Ghz and enabled RAM XMP. Booted up and running fine so far @3200Mhz CAS 14 1t command rate. So far so good. I thought people were having issues with fast RAM?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got my 1800x @4Ghz and enabled RAM XMP. Booted up and running fine so far @3200Mhz CAS 14 1t command rate. So far so good. I thought people were having issues with fast RAM?


Not with Asrock pro gaming and the new betabios









4100mhz and 3200 cl14 1t here too


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Not with Asrock pro gaming and the new betabios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4100mhz and 3200 cl14 1t here too


You still haven't told me which settings you changed to get 4.1Ghz. Only thing I changed for 4Ghz was manual OC, x40 multi, fixed voltage and load line 1.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You still haven't told me which settings you changed to get 4.1Ghz. Only thing I changed for 4Ghz was manual OC, x40 multi, fixed voltage and load line 1.


Fixed voltage = 1.47v







Disabled all the "cpu" settings. Virtual-c6 etc..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Fixed voltage = 1.47v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled all the "cpu" settings. Virtual-c6 etc..


Wonder if this board is what gives our CPU's the magical push to 4Ghz with ease?


----------



## Scotty99

I guess im weird, i dislike fixed anything. Im used to sandy bridge literally all you do is change a multiplier, and if you need more volts just nudge up offset a point.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I guess im weird, i dislike fixed anything. Im used to sandy bridge literally all you do is change a multiplier, and if you need more volts just nudge up offset a point.


The chip runs cool and I didn't want to tinker much with my OC. I'll mess with offset in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The chip runs cool and I didn't want to tinker much with my OC. I'll mess with offset in a couple of weeks.


I hear ya, im not much of a tinkerer anymore. Thanks for link, ill probably try those settings after i get windows installed just to see how my 1700 does lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Titanium has crappy Nikos VRM, Gigabyte has better IRpowerstage VRM, ok, so basically....
> 
> MSI cheaped out on VRM on even their $300 board, whereas Gigabyte's $200 board has better VRM quality.
> 
> That being said, Asrock Taichi/Fatality Pro and Asus Crosshair has 1st place VRM, Gigabyte and Biostar 2nd place VRM, and MSI dead last.
> 
> Now, 2nd place VRM isn't bad at all and doesn't matter considering the lack of OC headroom really, and Taichi/Crosshairs will be used in LN2 OCing but otherwise all boards are fine.... aside from MSI using budget Nikos VRM.


Great info!

thanks.

Which board do you have.


----------



## TomiKazi

Sorry everyone for being such a bother, but I got really uncertain about the Titanium I ordered because of stories about the VRM's. On the one hand the whole thing might be overblown and I should stop thinking about it. But I could still cancel and wait for a K7 or something instead. I'm really torn.

Again sorry for being so annoying.

(The CPU itself should be arriving today







)


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aqtazc
> random cpu-z picture, got 4.2 at 1.404v
> 
> good score there


Does it stable? which Batch number you got?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello old friend. Are you here for the fun?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got my 1800x @4Ghz and enabled RAM XMP. Booted up and running fine so far @3200Mhz CAS 14 1t command rate. So far so good. I thought people were having issues with fast RAM?


Are you using 2 or 4 ram modules on that board?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Sorry everyone for being such a bother, but I got really uncertain about the Titanium I ordered because of stories about the VRM's. On the one hand the whole thing might be overblown and I should stop thinking about it. But I could still cancel and wait for a K7 or something instead. I'm really torn.
> 
> Again sorry for being so annoying.
> 
> (The CPU itself should be arriving today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Unless you are going with LN2 cooling , it's a non-issue.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Aite pce.
> 
> Just curious tho, why did you need a third gaming pc lol?


It will be a replacement for my current gaming rig, the other one is in use by my GF.

This upgrade sickness just got me, was holding back with pain for Ryzen release, nog with these mainboard stock issues and lack of them and bios/ram issues i kinda got sick of waiting, couldnt stand it anymore. Has nothing to do with Ryzen not being good, i just want to sleep at night again lol.

When all things settle down with Ryzen, i will dive into it, no doubt







I just wanted to sleep without this upgrade itch









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Thinking the same, its a sweet chip with great multitasking potential but it just can't hold the frames i need it to hold in competitive shooters. That coupled with the memory problems makes it too much of a hassle. Originally i wanted it just because it would make gaming + streaming a breeze, which it does, but again i can't pull the frames im looking for to make use of a 240hz display. I think my only solution is going to be dual pc stream as i can't see a 7700k @ 5ghz being capable of spitting out 240fps and encoding at the same time and not choke.


Don't know about 240hz 1080p gaming but im on 144hz 1440p and Ryzen would have no problems with it at all (even with 1080 ti) and i would swap my just delivered 7700k with Ryzen within a second if there where just the same boards out there for it and no other issues.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Are you using 2 or 4 ram modules on that board?


Only 2 sticks (8Gb) of 4 so far.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Only 2 sticks (8Gb) of 4 so far.


Ok, thank you very much.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @metal409
> 
> Cheers for IHS stamp info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When you have time, I was wondering if you can confirm rest of your rig specs for the DB?
> 
> Also it was a UA in front of batch code? ie UA 1707SUT


Yes, UA in front of it.

As for rest of specs for the DB, ram is 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair LPX, CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. Currently running at 2933Mhz, 16-18-18-36 1T
Using Prime95 to test, max temp I have seen is 74.3 and idle is 37.8

Here is my validation link.
http://valid.x86.fr/ctynn1


----------



## Z0eff

I haven't been following this thread that closely, has anybody gotten their RAM at 2933 MHz or higher on a micro-ATX board? Those being B350 only for the time being...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Yes, UA in front of it.
> 
> As for rest of specs for the DB, ram is 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair LPX, CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. Currently running at 2933Mhz, 16-18-18-36 1T
> Using Prime95 to test, max temp I have seen is 74.3 and idle is 37.8
> 
> Here is my validation link.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ctynn1


Damn on the f5c as well very nice, i cant wait to get mine back and give it a shot. Kinda pissed my HDD went as well i guess its just a coincidence. I may just run it on the bench on air for now to see how it holds up, kinda scared to put it back in on water and with a new HDD


----------



## icyeye

with stock BIOS i can get RAM to almost 3000. tbh didn't try with BCLK to get roughly 3000 but will

https://valid.x86.fr/w4d47w

http://valid.x86.fr/w4d47w


----------



## nosequeponer

did a small test with heaven



very happy so far


----------



## Neokolzia

Moving ram up to any speed scares me now after the thread about XMP causing ram to die on some if not all Gigabyte boards.

Has anyone heard more specifics about this? Thats great to hear the new bio's are getting peoples memory stability's up


----------



## ZUMARA

Hello,
I am new to the oc world i want to buy ryzen 1700 and oc him to sweet spot daily use .
planing on gigabyte x370g5 h100i cooler, will a simple multiplier to x38 for 3.8Ghz and 1.35V will be stable?or i need to change more to get there?
thank you


----------



## devilhead

bought 1700 + asus x370 prime to have some fun







using stock cooler, which was included 1700







need to figure out how to oveclock amd cpus















http://valid.x86.fr/70rdyc


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Aite pce.
> 
> Just curious tho, why did you need a third gaming pc lol?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a replacement for my current gaming rig, the other one is in use by my GF.
> 
> This upgrade sickness just got me, was holding back with pain for Ryzen release, nog with these mainboard stock issues and lack of them and bios/ram issues i kinda got sick of waiting, couldnt stand it anymore. Has nothing to do with Ryzen not being good, i just want to sleep at night again lol.
> 
> When all things settle down with Ryzen, i will dive into it, no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to sleep without this upgrade itch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Thinking the same, its a sweet chip with great multitasking potential but it just can't hold the frames i need it to hold in competitive shooters. That coupled with the memory problems makes it too much of a hassle. Originally i wanted it just because it would make gaming + streaming a breeze, which it does, but again i can't pull the frames im looking for to make use of a 240hz display. I think my only solution is going to be dual pc stream as i can't see a 7700k @ 5ghz being capable of spitting out 240fps and encoding at the same time and not choke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know about 240hz 1080p gaming but im on 144hz 1440p and Ryzen would have no problems with it at all (even with 1080 ti) and i would swap my just delivered 7700k with Ryzen within a second if there where just the same boards out there for it and no other issues.
Click to expand...

The gaming performance is not limited because of 1080p in particular. It is being bottlenecked because of high frame rates. a 1080p load will need more memory accesses from the game to calculate what is being rendered for every frame and will be sending more draw instructions to the GPU to render more frames. 4K resolution games means lower frame rates. That also means the games needs to make less memory calls because it has less frames to process and there are less instructions to the GPU.

The memory and PCIe are both located in what they call the Data Fabric that has shared bandwidth that is clocked at 1/2 the memory frequency. Faster memory will help improve things because the DF will have more bandwidth available.

At 1080p, all the games memory accesses for the calculation of many frames combined with all the draw instructions to teh GPU over PCIe for many frames gets to the point that the bandwidth requirement for all that IO exceeds what is available and impacts performance as either the CPU has to wait longer for memory or the GPU has to wait longer for the next frame instructions.

At 4k there are only 1/4 as many frames that need calculating because the GPU can only process 1/4 of the frames it was doing at 1080p. The instructions for a 4K frame is not 4 times larger, the GPU does all the scaling calculations to render the image at tge higher resolution. less instructions means less combined bandwidth requirements in the data Fabric.

The more frames you try to push at any resolution, once the DF reaches its bandwidth limit, will cause the same symptoms. Unless they find a way to provide more Data Fabric bandwidth, Volta/Vega High end GPUs are likely to push the bottleneck from 1080p to 1440p and then the next gen GPUs after that could push that to 4K.


----------



## Awesomedk

I'm sitting here with my 1700, it's so sad not to have a MB, but i ordered a Asrock Taichi along with 16 GB Trident Z 3200c14 RGB, delivery should be the 16'th hoping it will be a great match. By then we should have some more info on the Taichi, if not I will be happy to answer questions when I get it up and running. Got a Corsair H115i but have to run stock cooler till i get the bracket from Corsair.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> I'm sitting here with my 1700, it's so sad not to have a MB, but i ordered a Asrock Taichi along with 16 GB Trident Z 3200c14 RGB, delivery should be the 16'th hoping it will be a great match. By then we should have some more info on the Taichi, if not I will be happy to answer questions when I get it up and running. Got a Corsair H115i but have to run stock cooler till i get the bracket from Corsair.


It's a great match, trust me.









BTW, if the board is NOT running BIOS v1.5, make sure you install 1.5 BIOS BEFORE you install any of the latest beta's.


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's a great match, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if the board is NOT running BIOS v1.5, make sure you install 1.5 BIOS BEFORE you install any of the latest beta's.


Allright, making a usb with the v1.5 now, thanks for the advice!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The gaming performance is not limited because of 1080p in particular. It is being bottlenecked because of high frame rates. a 1080p load will need more memory accesses from the game to calculate what is being rendered for every frame and will be sending more draw instructions to the GPU to render more frames. 4K resolution games means lower frame rates. That also means the games needs to make less memory calls because it has less frames to process and there are less instructions to the GPU.
> 
> The memory and PCIe are both located in what they call the Data Fabric that has shared bandwidth that is clocked at 1/2 the memory frequency. Faster memory will help improve things because the DF will have more bandwidth available.
> 
> At 1080p, all the games memory accesses for the calculation of many frames combined with all the draw instructions to teh GPU over PCIe for many frames gets to the point that the bandwidth requirement for all that IO exceeds what is available and impacts performance as either the CPU has to wait longer for memory or the GPU has to wait longer for the next frame instructions.
> 
> At 4k there are only 1/4 as many frames that need calculating because the GPU can only process 1/4 of the frames it was doing at 1080p. The instructions for a 4K frame is not 4 times larger, the GPU does all the scaling calculations to render the image at tge higher resolution. less instructions means less combined bandwidth requirements in the data Fabric.
> 
> The more frames you try to push at any resolution, once the DF reaches its bandwidth limit, will cause the same symptoms. Unless they find a way to provide more Data Fabric bandwidth, Volta/Vega High end GPUs are likely to push the bottleneck from 1080p to 1440p and then the next gen GPUs after that could push that to 4K.


Based on something I'd read earlier today, it doesn't look like the bandwidth of the L3 cache is being exceeded even with RAM running at 2133mhz. I'll try to dig up where I read this and edit the post.

Edit: It's in this thread but I can find the page. Lots of good info in there regardless if you're bored.


----------



## Lance01

Does Aida64 seem to be working fine on Ryzen for stress testing overclocks or what have you all been using?
According to HWInfo64 the vcore even on stock seems to be averaging 1.333 just with surfing and has a minimum of 1.296 and a maximum of 1.472. That seems a little high to me are you all seeing the same thing on stock voltages?
HWInfo64 also shows a average of 3700 ish on all cores surfing but a maximum of 4092 on all cores. I do not believe the clocks are supposed to go this high on with stock?


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Unless you are going with LN2 cooling , it's a non-issue.


Thanks. I'll just try it out then.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Unless you are going with LN2 cooling , it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll just try it out then.
Click to expand...

Giddyup!


----------



## SpeedyVT

Can't even do that.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

I've been trying to inject drivers for a windows 7 install that is driving me absolutely bonkers. Anyone have an easy how-to or something?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Based on something I'd read earlier today, it doesn't look like the bandwidth of the L3 cache is being exceeded even with RAM running at 2133mhz. I'll try to dig up where I read this and edit the post.
> 
> Edit: It's in this thread but I can find the page. Lots of good info in there regardless if you're bored.


It is not the cache itself that is the problem. it is the Data Fabric which provides shared bandwidth that connects the CPU and the caches with the memory, PCIe , NVME etc.

In a low resolution environment game, in simple terms, the CPU has to calculate each of those many frames with physics while it is accessing memory many times and then try and push the many instructions to the GPU over PCIe. There is also extra load from cache, NVMe or sata reads from the storage that all use the datafabric bandwidth as well. If you add all of that traffic between CPU and memory plus the traffic from CPU to GPU together with the storage bandwidth overhead in say a 1080p game, it is exceeding the total bandwidth that is available and creating the bottleneck.

When the data fabric bandwidth is fully utilized, It cannot deliver any extra data to CPU or GPU so any of the devices needing something from another component has to wait for the data it requested, slowing frame rates down.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I've been trying to inject drivers for a windows 7 install that is driving me absolutely bonkers. Anyone have an easy how-to or something?


Try this thread.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1624699/windows-7-and-ryzen-questions


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> It is not the cache itself that is the problem. it is the Data Fabric which provides shared bandwidth that connects the CPU and the caches with the memory, PCIe , NVME etc.
> 
> In a low resolution environment game, in simple terms, the CPU has to calculate each of those many frames with physics while it is accessing memory many times and then try and push the many instructions to the GPU over PCIe. There is also extra load from cache, NVMe or sata reads from the storage that all use the datafabric bandwidth as well. If you add all of that traffic between CPU and memory plus the traffic from CPU to GPU together with the storage bandwidth overhead in say a 1080p game, it is exceeding the total bandwidth that is available and creating the bottleneck.
> 
> When the data fabric bandwidth is fully utilized, It cannot deliver any extra data to CPU or GPU so any of the devices needing something from another component has to wait for the data it requested, slowing frame rates down.


Understood and again, I haven't been able to find any evidence of this being the issue.


----------



## LazarusIV

Woo Hoooo! Now if only my cooler and its AM4 bracket would show up... thankfully the Spire cooler will do for now. I probably won't have time to throw it together today, but I will ASAP.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Does Aida64 seem to be working fine on Ryzen for stress testing overclocks or what have you all been using?
> According to HWInfo64 the vcore even on stock seems to be averaging 1.333 just with surfing and has a minimum of 1.296 and a maximum of 1.472. That seems a little high to me are you all seeing the same thing on stock voltages?
> HWInfo64 also shows a average of 3700 ish on all cores surfing but a maximum of 4092 on all cores. I do not believe the clocks are supposed to go this high on with stock?


Thats all normal, its why people are just manually overclocking all cores, with less voltage for better performance.

OC it to 1.3v should net you 3.8+ easy on all cores, provided you got the cooling to do so.


----------



## lastguytom

hi everyone i got my 1800x (2) but on waiting list for mommyboards (asus crosshair VI HERO)


----------



## Lance01

AMD Ryzen 7 1800X @ 4116.66 MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/ffhgb3


----------



## Lance01

Thanks, I will give that a shot.


----------



## lastguytom

I HAVE THE FREE WINDOWS 10 UPDATE, WHEN I REPLACE MY CPU MEMORY and MB... will i need to buy a new version of windows10?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hello old friend. Are you here for the fun?










always somewhere for fun.

you seem to be around those places too.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Woo Hoooo! Now if only my cooler and its AM4 bracket would show up... thankfully the Spire cooler will do for now. I probably won't have time to throw it together today, but I will ASAP.










Woohoo! Can't wait to see how it looks when you fire it up


----------



## lastguytom

yes, go to the website m4 brackets is free except for mailing and handling is 7 bucks. h100i (which i have uses a locking bracket am3+ and am4 have the same spacing so no prob for me


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> I HAVE THE FREE WINDOWS 10 UPDATE, WHEN I REPLACE MY CPU MEMORY and MB... will i need to buy a new version of windows10?


As soon as you login with your MS account your version will re-activate once you login with it again. Mine did and i even did a clean install, however couple days later on the bottom right of my screen i was told to activate my windows. Tried and wouldnt work, contacted MS with my 8.1 key and it was reactivated for me so wasnt a problem, didnt even have to tell em i pretty much rebuilt my pc lol


----------



## lastguytom

thank you. i upgrade from windows 7 pro(with key) to windows 10. i was asking because a friend of mine does not believe me. Now i can show him


----------



## icyeye

can someone tell me what is better/safe ... higher Vcore - lower LLC level or, lower Vcore - higher LLClevel?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone tell me what is better/safe ... higher Vcore - lower LLC level or, lower Vcore - higher LLClevel?


There is no difference in the end. LLC is used to deliver the voltage you select while the CPU is under load.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone tell me what is better/safe ... higher Vcore - lower LLC level or, lower Vcore - higher LLClevel?


trust me kid, 1.24v vcore, 3.8 ghz all core OC. There ya go.


----------



## MrPerforations

last time I installed windows 10 which I downloaded and put on a usb, I just entered the windows 7 key again and it accepted it np.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> last time I installed windows 10 which I downloaded and put on a usb, I just entered the windows 7 key again and it accepted it np.


Stores your key digitally with w10 just login good to go


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> trust me kid, 1.24v vcore, 3.8 ghz all core OC. There ya go.


hehe...thank's for this ''kid''







, long time ago i was kid..any way... i got it stable at 4 GHZ 1,38 Vcore, and LLC level 3. temp. is just fine. i am asking about Vcore and LLC since i want to try 4,1.For example..if i put Vcore like 1,399 and LLC level 5.. will it be to much for it if CPUZ reading like..1, 52 V or... is it better to put Vcore like 1,44 and LLC lvl 3 and got similar cpuz voltage?


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hehe...thank's for this ''kid''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , long time ago i was kid..any way... i got it stable at 4 GHZ 1,38 Vcore, and LLC level 3. temp. is just fine. i am asking about Vcore and LLC since i want to try 4,1.For example..if i put Vcore like 1,399 and LLC level 5.. will it be to much for it if CPUZ reading like..1, 52 V or... is it better to put Vcore like 1,44 and LLC lvl 3 and got similar cpuz voltage?


when you say stable 4 @ 1.38 and llc3 do you mean prime95 stable?
i have the 1700 and i need 1.3v (llcs auto) for 3.7 prime95 stable


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> trust me kid, 1.24v vcore, 3.8 ghz all core OC. There ya go.


is that 3.8 at 1.24v prime95 stable?
i have the 1700 and need 1.3v for 3.7 prime95 stable using stock cooler.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hehe...thank's for this ''kid''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , long time ago i was kid..any way... i got it stable at 4 GHZ 1,38 Vcore, and LLC level 3. temp. is just fine. i am asking about Vcore and LLC since i want to try 4,1.For example..if i put Vcore like 1,399 and LLC level 5.. will it be to much for it if CPUZ reading like..1, 52 V or... is it better to put Vcore like 1,44 and LLC lvl 3 and got similar cpuz voltage?


it is 1.44-1.48v for 4.1 ghz, but the speed improvement is not worth it for the huge increase in voltage compared to 1.24 v vcore.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> when you say stable 4 @ 1.38 and llc3 do you mean prime95 stable?
> i have the 1700 and i need 1.3v (llcs auto) for 3.7 prime95 stable


no,i am not using prime 95. stable for me is when i can do all mine task's and one of them is video editing and encoding.there i can see if system is stabile or not, since all core is at almost 100% usage for an hour or more.i don't care about that kind of testing..sry


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> is that 3.8 at 1.24v prime95 stable?
> i have the 1700 and need 1.3v for 3.7 prime95 stable using stock cooler.


I personally couldn't stabilise 3.8 in Y-Cruncher without 1.3v (LLC Level 2, so I'd get a 1.28v figure under load in the mixed AVX 2 and cache-heavy tests). 3.85 took 1.325v for a 10-pass Y-Cruncher run.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it is 1.44-1.48v for 4.1 ghz, but the speed improvement is not worth it for the huge increase in voltage compared to 1.24 v vcore.


jup, agreed with you.i am just curious what mine chip can do, nothing more.i will leave it at 4ghz and try to lover it little more,ofc... Vcore


----------



## DADDYDC650

So what are people using to test stability with their Ryzen chips? I've used Cinebench, Firestrike and I've gamed for a few hours. No issues so far @4Ghz using 1.35v and RAM @3200Mhz CAS 14.


----------



## SuperZan

Y-Cruncher stress test 10 runs, memtest+ for RAM, then a few Handbrake encodes, some protein-model renders, and some gaming. The latter three 'real-world' tests represent a sort of average day of use for my home 'main' PC.



Spoiler: Y-Cruncher Stress Test consists of:


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So what are people using to test stability with their Ryzen chips? I've used Cinebench, Firestrike and I've gamed for a few hours. No issues so far @4Ghz using 1.35v and RAM @3200Mhz CAS 14.


I personally test: cinebench, cpu z bench, passmark, aida64 and prime95.

qq - i have a 3200 ram but its running at 2133. how did you get yours to 3200? did you use d.o.c.p. (xmp) profile to auto set it or?


----------



## StarfireX

So I 'downgraded' to the 1700 from the 1700x, same speed (3.9ghz) with less volts, less heat, and more cash in my pocket. I don't see it worth buying the 1700x, if you are going for max clock get a 1800x


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarfireX*
> 
> So I 'downgraded' to the 1700 from the 1700x, same speed (3.9ghz) with less volts, less heat, and more cash in my pocket. I don't see it worth buying the 1700x, if you are going for max clock get a 1800x


Smart man.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?


----------



## icyeye

deleted


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So what are people using to test stability with their Ryzen chips? I've used Cinebench, Firestrike and I've gamed for a few hours. No issues so far @4Ghz using 1.35v and RAM @3200Mhz CAS 14.


mind sharing your bios setup for it? interested if i can get someting like u







ty.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
> Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
> ( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
> So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
> I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?


I've seen 3-4 people post similar stories using the EK WB.

When I emailed EK about this they said, it shouldn't be the case, and should work just to Ensure its being installed the correct orientation, and not flipped.

But I wanted to upgrade to same as the AMD AM4 setup (i.e the one that doesn't need a bracket, or backplate) it comes with screws that mount into the stock one.
So I had to pay 17 Euro for screws + shipping (Screws 4.4, and shipping was like 13) Expensive but at least was peace of mind to continue using the stock backplate which seems alot higher quality.


----------



## RyzenChrist

http://valid.x86.fr/gecq7r


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Wich screws do you mean? I have the socket 2011 or whatever it is that are shorter than the other ones I used.


----------



## nosequeponer

i have the EK supremacy instaled with no problema, using the am3 adaptor, didin´t even wait for the am4 backplate...


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gecq7r


nice one! ?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gecq7r


Sweet! +rep 4u









Want to edit in your system specs?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i have the EK supremacy instaled with no problema, using the am3 adaptor, didin´t even wait for the am4 backplate...


What do you mean by the am3 adaptor? None of the ek screws for the supremacy evo fit the default backplate of my mobo.
I have am3 and other backplates too for supremavy ev, but what is the point of the am4 backplate if it doesnt work why did I spend money on it?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gecq7r


tRFC is accurate at 75? I've never tried to drop it that low before.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
> Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
> ( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
> So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
> I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 3-4 people post similar stories using the EK WB.
> 
> When I emailed EK about this they said, it shouldn't be the case, and should work just to Ensure its being installed the correct orientation, and not flipped.
> 
> But I wanted to upgrade to same as the AMD AM4 setup (i.e the one that doesn't need a bracket, or backplate) it comes with screws that mount into the stock one.
> So I had to pay 17 Euro for screws + shipping (Screws 4.4, and shipping was like 13) Expensive but at least was peace of mind to continue using the stock backplate which seems alot higher quality.
Click to expand...

What email did you use to contact them or did you just open up a ticket on the website? I want to grab them also.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> tRFC is accurate at 75? I've never tried to drop it that low before.


It's on auto so I'm not sure. I will confirm for you later


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
> Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
> ( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
> So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
> I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I've seen 3-4 people post similar stories using the EK WB.
> 
> When I emailed EK about this they said, it shouldn't be the case, and should work just to Ensure its being installed the correct orientation, and not flipped.
> 
> But I wanted to upgrade to same as the AMD AM4 setup (i.e the one that doesn't need a bracket, or backplate) it comes with screws that mount into the stock one.
> So I had to pay 17 Euro for screws + shipping (Screws 4.4, and shipping was like 13) Expensive but at least was peace of mind to continue using the stock backplate which seems alot higher quality.


This is all the backplates and screws I got for the supremacy used the ones up top for the ryzen 1700 + asus X370-PRO and nothing worked.
Can you link the screw set gou are talkin about that can be used with the default backplate of my mb?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> I personally test: cinebench, cpu z bench, passmark, aida64 and prime95.
> 
> qq - i have a 3200 ram but its running at 2133. how did you get yours to 3200? did you use d.o.c.p. (xmp) profile to auto set it or?


I used XMP. No tinkering needed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> This is all the backplates and screws I got for the supremacy used the ones up top for the ryzen 1700 + asus X370-PRO and nothing worked.
> Can you link the screw set gou are talkin about that can be used with the default backplate of my mb?


I did mine no issue, you use the am4 backplate with the regular screws that come with the ek evo block and thats it, obviously you change the bracket on the block itself. You even got a new rubber piece for the backplate which i didnt even get for mine had to reuse the center piece only for the other backplates.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> mind sharing your bios setup for it? interested if i can get someting like u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty.


https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-owners-thread.1926389/page-2#post-1042860876


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What do you mean by the am3 adaptor? None of the ek screws for the supremacy evo fit the default backplate of my mobo.
> I have am3 and other backplates too for supremavy ev, but what is the point of the am4 backplate if it doesnt work why did I spend money on it?


On the ch6, it has both possibilities, to use the am3, or the am4


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gecq7r


WOW! Nice one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> tRFC is accurate at 75? I've never tried to drop it that low before.


I think that's what happens when you set it to 3200; I seem to recall 3200 is a little broken currently and the timings go out of whack; could be that,


----------



## nosequeponer

did a test with handbrake



vcore with all the cores at 3.5, is between 1.15 and 1.19 (core 0 seems to be an error)

and temps stay on the 68


----------



## voxson5

New member to club!

I originally pre-ordered the 1800x & CH6, but seeing the launch day reviews canceled that & took the cheapskate approach for a 1700 & Asus B350M-A & some C15 3000 Trident Z sticks.

Easy and effortless to OC up to 3.8 on the included wraith on auto voltage (showed as ~1.33 in bios), and I've whittled that down to ~1.23. CPUiD incorrectly reads the vCore for me & I think it is a problem with the B350M-A board as others have the same thing:
http://valid.x86.fr/wnzxtn

AIDA64 thinks I am running 2.064 vCore - I feel safe that bios and AI Suite show ~1.23.

I've replaced the TIM with arctic silver 5 that I had on hand, and temps were pretty much the same although it seemed to slow the rise to the top end temp a bit. It is summer here, and in a closed room, with the wraith spire, I get ~40C for idle and tops out at 75 under extended CPUiD stress testing (>15 minutes).

I am certainly looking forward to getting an AM4 bracket for my x61, hopefully NZXT comes through - failing that I'll just save for a custom loop; which is something I have always wanted to try.

I have come from a x58 6 core Xeon, and while that system was remarkable at being able to work well with modern titles, it is leagues behind the 1700 @3.8.

For gaming, not only have I been able to increase graphical settings, but from my perspective, it is a much nicer experience (read as you will - smoother, quicker, more seamless).
I am running an Asus Strix OC 1070 @ +81 / +405, 1080p 60.

Fun times ahead


----------



## SpeedyVT

I have the same problem. The issue is the RAM and Mobo. LED ram are killing themselves in Gigabyte boards something to with voltage regulation issues. I didn't even XMP. My memory after playing with RAM settings.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> New member to club!
> 
> I originally pre-ordered the 1800x & CH6, but seeing the launch day reviews canceled that & took the cheapskate approach for a 1700 & Asus B350M-A & some C15 3000 Trident Z sticks.
> 
> Easy and effortless to OC up to 3.8 on the included wraith on auto voltage (showed as ~1.33 in bios), and I've whittled that down to ~1.23. CPUiD incorrectly reads the vCore for me & I think it is a problem with the B350M-A board as others have the same thing:
> http://valid.x86.fr/wnzxtn
> 
> AIDA64 thinks I am running 2.064 vCore - I feel safe that bios and AI Suite show ~1.23.
> 
> I've replaced the TIM with arctic silver 5 that I had on hand, and temps were pretty much the same although it seemed to slow the rise to the top end temp a bit. It is summer here, and in a closed room, with the wraith spire, I get ~40C for idle and tops out at 75 under extended CPUiD stress testing (>15 minutes).
> 
> I am certainly looking forward to getting an AM4 bracket for my x61, hopefully NZXT comes through - failing that I'll just save for a custom loop; which is something I have always wanted to try.
> 
> I have come from a x58 6 core Xeon, and while that system was remarkable at being able to work well with modern titles, it is leagues behind the 1700 @3.8.
> 
> For gaming, not only have I been able to increase graphical settings, but from my perspective, it is a much nicer experience (read as you will - smoother, quicker, more seamless).
> I am running an Asus Strix OC 1070 @ +81 / +405, 1080p 60.
> 
> Fun times ahead


Bummer the ATX version has hit 4G with a 1700. The Matx has the say phases correct? Good luck and once you better ambients you can probably get higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I have the same problem. The issue is the RAM and Mobo. LED ram are killing themselves in Gigabyte boards something to with voltage regulation issues. I didn't even XMP. My memory after playing with RAM settings.


Glad to hear you have gotten such a better experience in gameing of all things!!!









Funny in the Gshill RGB thread they laughed when I said it would stress the mobo. You gotta pay for those disco lights.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Bummer the ATX version has hit 4G with a 1700. The Matx has the say phases correct? Good luck and once you better ambients you can probably get higher.
> Glad to hear you have gotten such a better experience in gameing of all things!!!


Yeap, vCore temps are all that is holding me back at present - I can post, boot & minibench at 4.0 but that temp skyrockets real fast. I have a feeling that ~4.2ish is obtainable with winter ambients and a very good cooling solution.

And yes, same phases as the ATX B350-Plus. *edit - as far as I can find


----------



## lastguytom

AHH VERY INTERESTING TYVM


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> AHH VERY INTERESTING TYVM:thumbsups


Do you we have to abbreviate everything?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
> Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
> ( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
> So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
> I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I've seen 3-4 people post similar stories using the EK WB.
> 
> When I emailed EK about this they said, it shouldn't be the case, and should work just to Ensure its being installed the correct orientation, and not flipped.
> 
> But I wanted to upgrade to same as the AMD AM4 setup (i.e the one that doesn't need a bracket, or backplate) it comes with screws that mount into the stock one.
> So I had to pay 17 Euro for screws + shipping (Screws 4.4, and shipping was like 13) Expensive but at least was peace of mind to continue using the stock backplate which seems alot higher quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is all the backplates and screws I got for the supremacy used the ones up top for the ryzen 1700 + asus X370-PRO and nothing worked.
> Can you link the screw set gou are talkin about that can be used with the default backplate of my mb?
Click to expand...

Ok so, https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-full-nickel

Notice these are Ryzen compatible now, look at the bottom of the page, it says DOES not come with backplate, mounts into stock backplate on Mobo.

The kit we got for the Intel one came with backplate and used the Intel screws.

These screws for this kit are AMD threaded and fit into the AMD backplate not the EK one.

I opened a ticket and guy said to pay EKWB via Paypal and he'd get them sent out. Gotta open a ticket, I spoke with a Igor. If would help reference the issue.


----------



## jigzaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> New member to club!
> 
> I originally pre-ordered the 1800x & CH6, but seeing the launch day reviews canceled that & took the cheapskate approach for a 1700 & Asus B350M-A & some C15 3000 Trident Z sticks.
> 
> Easy and effortless to OC up to 3.8 on the included wraith on auto voltage (showed as ~1.33 in bios), and I've whittled that down to ~1.23. CPUiD incorrectly reads the vCore for me & I think it is a problem with the B350M-A board as others have the same thing:
> http://valid.x86.fr/wnzxtn
> 
> AIDA64 thinks I am running 2.064 vCore - I feel safe that bios and AI Suite show ~1.23.
> 
> I've replaced the TIM with arctic silver 5 that I had on hand, and temps were pretty much the same although it seemed to slow the rise to the top end temp a bit. It is summer here, and in a closed room, with the wraith spire, I get ~40C for idle and tops out at 75 under extended CPUiD stress testing (>15 minutes).
> 
> I am certainly looking forward to getting an AM4 bracket for my x61, hopefully NZXT comes through - failing that I'll just save for a custom loop; which is something I have always wanted to try.
> 
> I have come from a x58 6 core Xeon, and while that system was remarkable at being able to work well with modern titles, it is leagues behind the 1700 @3.8.
> 
> For gaming, not only have I been able to increase graphical settings, but from my perspective, it is a much nicer experience (read as you will - smoother, quicker, more seamless).
> I am running an Asus Strix OC 1070 @ +81 / +405, 1080p 60.
> 
> Fun times ahead


Thanks for this info. :thumb:I am still holding back as the Asrock B350 Pro4 stoack suppose to get in. The Asus B350M looks enticing from what you have done. With Asus I am just worried if the Ripjaws V heat spreader hump might interfere if I use my Be Quiet Pure Rock or just use the HS form the 1700. Asrock usually have more clearance compared from Gigabyte on the AM3+ board


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ok so, https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-full-nickel
> 
> Notice these are Ryzen compatible now, look at the bottom of the page, it says DOES not come with backplate, mounts into stock backplate on Mobo.
> 
> The kit we got for the Intel one came with backplate and used the Intel screws.
> 
> These screws for this kit are AMD threaded and fit into the AMD backplate not the EK one.
> 
> I opened a ticket and guy said to pay EKWB via Paypal and he'd get them sent out. Gotta open a ticket, I spoke with a Igor. If would help reference the issue.


I had zero issues with mine installed just fine using the ek screws (which btw same ones are used for am3 so idk why now theres issues).

I might lean towards user error. Maybe backplate backwards or no plastic spacers used under the screws idk its odd.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ok so, https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-full-nickel
> 
> Notice these are Ryzen compatible now, look at the bottom of the page, it says DOES not come with backplate, mounts into stock backplate on Mobo.
> 
> The kit we got for the Intel one came with backplate and used the Intel screws.
> 
> These screws for this kit are AMD threaded and fit into the AMD backplate not the EK one.
> 
> I opened a ticket and guy said to pay EKWB via Paypal and he'd get them sent out. Gotta open a ticket, I spoke with a Igor. If would help reference the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I had zero issues with mine installed just fine using the ek screws (which btw same ones are used for am3 so idk why now theres issues).
> 
> I might lean towards user error. Maybe backplate backwards or no plastic spacers used under the screws idk its odd.
Click to expand...

I've seen 3-4 people say now they have had No boots etc using the EK backplate might be user error etc, I'm more comfortable using the Proper backplate.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I've seen 3-4 people say now they have had No boots etc using the EK backplate might be user error etc, I'm more comfortable using the Proper backplate.


That is the proper backplate lol. A backplate is a backplate, its not the backplate dictating the pressure thats put on the cpu but the actual springs themselves, think about it. Its why the springs are there for the cpu block to push UP against them and be pushed back down. If there was no spring and just a spacer then it would push down with whatever force you tighten it.

Its the same for Noctua air coolers, and any other cooler that uses springs.

Just looked it over, mounts EXACTLY the same way with screws and springs, screws are slightly different but work the same way. Saves on ekwb supplying a back plate thats all it is haha.

P.S. I took my block off THREE times to test between thermal pastes, all 3 times the TIM spread was PERFECT, my system booted 3x perfectly as well. No idea how people are installing these that theyre getting no boots


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I've seen 3-4 people say now they have had No boots etc using the EK backplate might be user error etc, I'm more comfortable using the Proper backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the proper backplate lol. A backplate is a backplate, its not the backplate dictating the pressure thats put on the cpu but the actual springs themselves, think about it. Its why the springs are there for the cpu block to push UP against them and be pushed back down. If there was no spring and just a spacer then it would push down with whatever force you tighten it.
> 
> Its the same for Noctua air coolers, and any other cooler that uses springs.
> 
> Just looked it over, mounts EXACTLY the same way with screws and springs, screws are slightly different but work the same way. Saves on ekwb supplying a back plate thats all it is haha.
Click to expand...

At least 3-4 people now have reported NO post scenarios using the EK backplate, so I'm sorry if I'm a little critical against it.









Its not a linear issue, different mobo's different setups etc. You might have been lucky but enough people have posted about it I consider it not just heresay


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Thanks for this info. :thumb:I am still holding back as the Asrock B350 Pro4 stoack suppose to get in. The Asus B350M looks enticing from what you have done. With Asus I am just worried if the Ripjaws V heat spreader hump might interfere if I use my Be Quiet Pure Rock or just use the HS form the 1700. Asrock usually have more clearance compared from Gigabyte on the AM3+ board


Bear in mind I took a gamble on the cheap option based on the very limited info at the time - as always YMMV


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I used XMP. No tinkering needed.


just tried setting d.o.c.p. (xmp) to run my ram at 3200 as rated instead of the 2133 im currently running at... not a good idea... it didnt post and then i barely got it back to post and back to 3.7ghz and 2133. using latest bios


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> At least 3-4 people now have reported NO post scenarios using the EK backplate, so I'm sorry if I'm a little critical against it.


Oh i get it, i edited my post above, i removed mine 3x and all 3x it booted and posted just fine. Heres how i installed it, in order. AM4 backplate with ridges facing away from the board, rubber gasket underneath, used the 4 lga 115x screws with plastic washers under (i hope people arent using the lga 2011 screws that would def cause too much pressure) then tightened down all 4 caps with springs in a criss-cross pattern alternating between corners until fully tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> just tried setting d.o.c.p. (xmp) to run my ram at 3200 as rated instead of the 2133 im currently running at... not a good idea... it didnt post and then i barely got it back to post and back to 3.7ghz and 2133. using latest bios


As someone stated before xmp is an intel thing; mobo manufacturers got lazy af and put it in there when it shouldnt be in there. Set your ram manually for now.


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh i get it, i edited my post above, i removed mine 3x and all 3x it booted and posted just fine. Heres how i installed it, in order. AM4 backplate with ridges facing away from the board, rubber gasket underneath, used the 4 lga 115x screws with plastic washers under (i hope people arent using the lga screws that would def cause too much pressure) then tightened down all 4 caps with springs in a criss-cross pattern alternating between corners until fully tight.
> As someone stated before xmp is an intel thing; mobo manufacturers got lazy af and put it in there when it shouldnt be in there. Set your ram manually for now.


d.o.c.p. is what amd calls xmp... it did set the ram exactly as it is rated, 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35 and didnt post at all


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> d.o.c.p. is what amd calls xmp... it did manually set the ram exactly as it is rated, 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35 and didnt post at all


yea it wouldnt depending on the board lol. Mine works at 2666 but not 3200 at 1.35v.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> just tried setting d.o.c.p. (xmp) to run my ram at 3200 as rated instead of the 2133 im currently running at... not a good idea... it didnt post and then i barely got it back to post and back to 3.7ghz and 2133. using latest bios


That's because I have an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro board and you have a cheap MSI. Don't expect the same results.


----------



## ursidae1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's because I have an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro board and you have a cheap MSI. Don't expect the same results.


i have an asus board where did you get msi? but its still b350 and not x370... shouldnt matter though


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh i get it, i edited my post above, i removed mine 3x and all 3x it booted and posted just fine. Heres how i installed it, in order. AM4 backplate with ridges facing away from the board, rubber gasket underneath, used the 4 lga 115x screws with plastic washers under (i hope people arent using the lga 2011 screws that would def cause too much pressure) then tightened down all 4 caps with springs in a criss-cross pattern alternating between corners until fully tight.
> *As someone stated before xmp is an intel thing*; mobo manufacturers got lazy af and put it in there when it shouldnt be in there. Set your ram manually for now.


Not entirely accurate. Just depends on the quality of the board/Manufacturer.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursidae1*
> 
> i have an asus board where did you get msi? but its still b350 and not x370... shouldnt matter though


Still a cheap board nonetheless.


----------



## egandt

Seriously unimpressed with my chip [1800X], sure at 4.0 (1.425v) I can run Cinebench 15 cleanly (heck it is fine al the way down to 1.375v), but that about covers it. Running Real Bench, Handbreak, or OCCT causes a black screen of death, wometimes in second sometimes in minutes (heck once after an hour). Recovery requires pulling power, dischaging the MB, and restarting at least twice before it boots. I've even run it at 4.1 (1.425v) and passed cinebench 15.

At 3.925 (1.375v), it will run Real Bench all day (ran for 8 hours), but Handbreak fails after an 120+ minutes upto 1.425V. As for OCCT that will still result in a Black screen within minutes.

At 3.9 (1.3.5v) Realbench is fine, Handbreak seems good so far, and OCCT still crashes given time, but not hard (black screen).

At 3.6 Stock (1.35v) Realbench is fine, Handbreak is fine, OCCT is still a work in progress.

Since I'm looking for 24x7 OC it looks like even 3900 may be unreachable. I've tried with 2133 all the way to 3200 DDR4 RAM speed does not matter the CPU/Platform is just crap. Personally if the Boost is 4000 there is no excuse for the CPU not at leat reaching 4000, on a decent cooler as that means each core needed to handle 4K safely.

I'm on Water with a custom loop so Temps are decent never past 79c, sure I'd like it lower, but there is only so much I can do. I'm not saying that it is not faster than my OC'ed x980 at 4.2, but it is seriously unimpressive when you can not even OC to the Boost frequency.

CPU: 1800X at 3900
MB: Asus CH6 (0902)
CPU V: 1.35v
Mem V: 1.37v (I have 4x16 so 64GB)
DDR speed: 3200 18,16,16,16,38 (which is what the Sims are rated at for 3447)
SVOC: 1.1825

Yet still not 24x7 stable!

ERIC


----------



## DADDYDC650

So the CPU/Platform is crap because your chip isn't stable at 3.9Ghz?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Seriously unimpressed with my chip [1800X], sure at 4.0 (1.425v) I can run Cinebench 15 cleanly (heck it is fine al the way down to 1.375v), but that about covers it. Running Real Bench, Handbreak, or OCCT causes a black screen of death, wometimes in second sometimes in minutes (heck once after an hour). Recovery requires pulling power, dischaging the MB, and restarting at least twice before it boots. I've even run it at 4.1 (1.425v) and passed cinebench 15.
> 
> At 3.925 (1.375v), it will run Real Bench all day (ran for 8 hours), but Handbreak fails after an 120+ minutes upto 1.425V. As for OCCT that will still result in a Black screen within minutes.
> 
> At 3.9 (1.3.5v) Realbench is fine, Handbreak seems good so far, and OCCT still crashes given time, but not hard (black screen).
> 
> At 3.6 Stock (1.35v) Realbench is fine, Handbreak is fine, OCCT is still a work in progress.
> 
> Since I'm looking for 24x7 OC it looks like even 3900 may be unreachable. I've tried with 2133 all the way to 3200 DDR4 RAM speed does not matter the CPU/Platform is just crap. Personally if the Boost is 4000 there is no excuse for the CPU not at leat reaching 4000, on a decent cooler as that means each core needed to handle 4K safely.
> 
> I'm on Water with a custom loop so Temps are decent never past 79c, sure I'd like it lower, but there is only so much I can do. I'm not saying that it is not faster than my OC'ed x980 at 4.2, but it is seriously unimpressive when you can not even OC to the Boost frequency.
> 
> CPU: 1800X at 3900
> MB: Asus CH6 (0902)
> CPU V: 1.35v
> Mem V: 1.37v (I have 4x16 so 64GB)
> DDR speed: 3200 18,16,16,16,38 (which is what the Sims are rated at for 3447)
> SVOC: 1.1825
> 
> Yet still not 24x7 stable!
> 
> ERIC


Heres your problem, absolutely NONE of those are made to even work properly with ryzen, even aida64 has said there stress test isn't compatible.

Set it to whatever you think is stable. 1.35v for 40x, then use your pc like you normally would, game on it, edit on it, wtv it is you do and check for stability that way. You getting any WHEA errors? If not forget the stress tests.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Heres your problem, absolutely NONE of those are made to even work properly with ryzen, even aida64 has said there stress test isn't compatible.
> 
> Set it to whatever you think is stable. 1.35v for 40x, then use your pc like you normally would, game on it, edit on it, wtv it is you do and check for stability that way. You getting any WHEA errors? If not forget the stress tests.


Beat advice anyone can give. No point in running stress tests for hours/days. Use it like you normally would and see if it's stable.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> It is not the cache itself that is the problem. it is the Data Fabric which provides shared bandwidth that connects the CPU and the caches with the memory, PCIe , NVME etc.
> 
> In a low resolution environment game, in simple terms, the CPU has to calculate each of those many frames with physics while it is accessing memory many times and then try and push the many instructions to the GPU over PCIe. There is also extra load from cache, NVMe or sata reads from the storage that all use the datafabric bandwidth as well. If you add all of that traffic between CPU and memory plus the traffic from CPU to GPU together with the storage bandwidth overhead in say a 1080p game, it is exceeding the total bandwidth that is available and creating the bottleneck.
> 
> When the data fabric bandwidth is fully utilized, It cannot deliver any extra data to CPU or GPU so any of the devices needing something from another component has to wait for the data it requested, slowing frame rates down.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood and again, I haven't been able to find any evidence of this being the issue.
Click to expand...

what resolution are you running games at? What frequency monitor are you using? what are you comparing it to?

The Gaming performance benchmarks is not terrible. As long as it is rendering frames faster than the monitor can display them it is throwing frames away and you are not going to notice anything anyway. It just lags behind say 7700K or broadwell-E in some titles benchmarks where the compute and non compute intensive graphics benchmarks suggest that it should be demolishing them. SMT performing worse than nonSMT also suggests there is something going on.

In reviewing/testing a CPU, games benchmarks are not really about the game. The game is simply a convenient tool that will load up various aspects of the hardware to see what the hardware does compared to another computer.

The problem is that the tech press really don't understand exactly what they are testing and because of that, they are drawing wrong conclusions that keep being repeated in forums as facts.

The standard mantra is that if you use a fast GPU then there is no GPU bottleneck and you can test the CPU performance. That is not exactly the correct assumption to make but it sounds like a reasonable assumption.

When you use a fast GPU, you are actually testing the CPU ability to process the frames, plus the ability to access memory in a timely manner, plus the ability to access storage in a timely manner plus the ability to pump data down the PCIe bus to the GPU all at the same time.

The initial Ryzen reviews were done with a huge handicap. Motherboard Memory support was terrible on day one, in some cases Ryzen was tested at 2133Mhz restricting the capacity of the very thing that connects all of the components. The reviews were sort of like test driving a car with flat tires - handling and performance end up being terrible. Problem is, the reviewers declared that the terrible car experience was because the suspension and sound dampening was poorly engineered because they heard lots of noise when they hit a pot hole.

As with anything, If you really know and understand the root cause of a problem, you can actually find a proper solution or a way to avoid issues. Going the tech Press way, they were only focussing on the symptoms and not the root cause. I guess feeding fanboy frenzies drives views and page hits.

What the gaming test has highlighted is that there is a weakness in the inter-component connectivity that can be demonstrated in a gaming environment but could also impact other scenarios that overload the connectivity between core components If you use slow Ram modules. But is also highlights that high speed memory can mitigate the weakness

This was all exacerbated by poor communication from AMD. Maybe it is because the architect that designed it was the only guy there who really understood how it all worked but he left before they started working out the marketing communications? I certainly think that AMD went to market a month or so before they should have in the product develpment cycle as evidenced by the rapid improvement in memory support. But I also think that the R7 product line has great potential now the wrinkles are being ironed out. Given the lowish clock speeds of the R5 and r3 chips, I am not so confident that they will be as desirable as the R7 range. Having said that, less cores will restrict the load the cpu can put on memory access bandwidth compared to the R7 so who knows. Maybe 6 cores is the right balance for the general public?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Beat advice anyone can give. No point in running stress tests for hours/days. Use it like you normally would and see if it's stable.


Its how ive been building and selling PCs for a decade now. Ill do a quick 15 min stresst test, then depending on what the build is for its how ill test it. Ill run it a couple days intensively and if i get a crash ill add .01mv to the vcore and keep going. Unfortunately on my Gaming 5 the vcore could not be set manually and had to be done using offset (no where near the adjustability)

My 1700x was fine for 38x at 1.245v ran 15mins then played BF1, Siege, Rocket League all day even did some photo editing. Ran cinebench a dozen times and no problems, even ran cpuz stress test and gpuz render at the same time lol


----------



## MrPerforations

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's because I have an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro board and you have a cheap MSI. Don't expect the same results.


I read the asrock info, it should be two strips reach 2400-2666, they hit 2933 on one strip.
as i was saying earlier, my mobo only supports oc speed in two of the slots, check the mobo manual.
good news is they say that about 2400 and 2666 will do the job required.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I've seen 3-4 people say now they have had No boots etc using the EK backplate might be user error etc, I'm more comfortable using the Proper backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the proper backplate lol. A backplate is a backplate, its not the backplate dictating the pressure thats put on the cpu but the actual springs themselves, think about it. Its why the springs are there for the cpu block to push UP against them and be pushed back down. If there was no spring and just a spacer then it would push down with whatever force you tighten it.
> 
> Its the same for Noctua air coolers, and any other cooler that uses springs.
> 
> Just looked it over, mounts EXACTLY the same way with screws and springs, screws are slightly different but work the same way. Saves on ekwb supplying a back plate thats all it is haha.
> 
> P.S. I took my block off THREE times to test between thermal pastes, all 3 times the TIM spread was PERFECT, my system booted 3x perfectly as well. No idea how people are installing these that theyre getting no boots
Click to expand...

When I used the EK silver backplate with the rubber gasket on the Asus Prime board it was fine. When I put it on the Gigabyte board I couldn't get it to power on. Even when I removed the board from my case and left just the backplate installed, it still wouldn't power on. Wasn't until I loosened the backplate from the motherboard would it actually power on. Never had this issue with waterblocks from koolance, swiftech or dangerden.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> When I used the EK silver backplate with the rubber gasket on the Asus Prime board it was fine. When I put it on the Gigabyte board I couldn't get it to power on. Even when I removed the board from my case and left just the backplate installed, it still wouldn't power on. Wasn't until I loosened the backplate from the motherboard would it actually power on. Never had this issue with waterblocks from koolance, swiftech or dangerden.


Damn that is so odd, i took mine off 3x on my Gaming 5 and its been fine. I'm honestly trying to think of what it could be. I did only use the inner part of the gasket as ek didnt send me the whole am4 rubber gasket but i dont see that making a difference. Im kinda wondering if i should have them send me the screws and use the factory backplate instead of the ek one but my thermal paste spread was so beautiful the pressure must be perfect.

Only thing i could think of would be the springs are just too strong and not letting the waterblock push back up. Mine have been in for over a year pretty sure theyve softened up but idk. I'm at a total loss for the people having problems. Tons of us are using it and even using the am3 backplate on the asus one, which to my knowledge the am4 and am3 are the same thickness, but backplate thickness isnt going to matter. So lost here haha


----------



## dagget3450

I really wish amd would have worked on the memory so that you could run 4 sticks oc instead of two. They did thd same pretty much on fx and 990fx.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> .
> I read the asrock info, it should be two strips reach 2400-2666, they hit 2933 on one strip.
> as i was saying earlier, my mobo only supports oc speed in two of the slots, check the mobo manual.
> good news is they say that about 2400 and 2666 will do the job required.


Asrock manual is outdated. Latest Beta BIOS does wonders for RAM.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I really wish amd would have worked on the memory so that you could run 4 sticks oc instead of two. They did thd same pretty much on fx and 990fx.


Intel has the same issue with Z87/Z97/Z170/Z270 lol. They are not quad channels, you can OC 4 dimms very lightly but its totally pointless, 2 sticks always faster then 4


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock manual is outdated. Latest Beta BIOS does wonders for RAM.


well that's good news, they still advertise it as so onthere web site though, drive away them customers...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock manual is outdated. Latest Beta BIOS does wonders for RAM.


Can you look at this page:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#BIOS

Should i try the beta bios when my board comes? Was that wwhat it said for your board too?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> well that's good news, they still advertise it as so onthere web site though, drive away them customers...


They're playing it safe for now is all.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> When I used the EK silver backplate with the rubber gasket on the Asus Prime board it was fine. When I put it on the Gigabyte board I couldn't get it to power on. Even when I removed the board from my case and left just the backplate installed, it still wouldn't power on. Wasn't until I loosened the backplate from the motherboard would it actually power on. Never had this issue with waterblocks from koolance, swiftech or dangerden.


My gaming 5 also had a wierd issue like this with my Supremacy Evo block

It only turns on when theres a right amount of pressure on the CPU

Edit- My 1700 is 24/7 prime stable 3.6ghz @1.35 vcore, still want to be able to have my LPX on 3000mhz


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> My gaming 5 also had a wierd issue like this with my Supremacy Evo block
> 
> It only turns on when theres a right amount of pressure on the CPU


Thats crazy. I installed mine same way i do on all cpus. I criss cross a few turns at a time then do the other 2 corners and so on and so fort. Seems to give me the most even pressure. Is it possible people are tightening down 1-2 corners fully at a time creating too much pressure on one side then evenly?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats crazy. I installed mine same way i do on all cpus. I criss cross a few turns at a time then do the other 2 corners and so on and so fort. Seems to give me the most even pressure. Is it possible people are tightening down 1-2 corners fully at a time creating too much pressure on one side then evenly?


Tbh i initially thought i had a dud mobo, on my previous 2600k build i didnt need to apply this much force

Its a really wierd issue that i hope will be worked on in the future


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Tbh i initially thought i had a dud mobo, on my previous 2600k build i didnt need to apply this much force
> 
> Its a really wierd issue that i hope will be worked on in the future


Yea super weird, worked for me 3x on mine no problem, unless somehow the pressure killed the power to my board (i kid of course haha). Ill try once my new board comes in, if this one doesnt post ill have ek send me the screws and mount it using the factory back plate.

Btw i do have 4mm washers under my springs because i got sick of the spring getting caught inside the mounting bracket and the god awful noise it made. Its possible the spring is geting caught in the bracket and messing up the pressure?


----------



## H-man

I have a board that won't let me run the correct timings to let a phenom II run DDR2-1066 with reference clock overclocking. I was able to overclock better on a board that I got for free with a sempron 140. I think I'm in the "Blame mobo makers" camp.

House on fire? Board maker's fault for using bad VRMs.
Won't run ram stable? Board maker's fault.
HDD dies abruptly? Lets blame the board maker.
Ram dies? I'm going to need a lot of convincing that the board maker didn't mess up.


----------



## bluej511

Excuse the phone pics lol. @Spectre- give it a shot if youre still having issues maybe, would love to know

So you guys had me wondering. I tested this on my lga1150 (its not am4 i know but works exactly the same way. First pic is without the 4mm washer and second pic is with. You can see how crooked the spring sits if it gets caught in the bracket. I did try pushing up (as if it was the cpu pushing against the cpu block) and it it significantly harder without the washer, the spring being crooked seems to hamper how it functions.

Would love to have someone whose having the issue give it a try and see if it works. Any flat washer will do provided the inner diameter keeps the spring from going in.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> New member to club!
> 
> I originally pre-ordered the 1800x & CH6, but seeing the launch day reviews canceled that & took the cheapskate approach for a 1700 & Asus B350M-A & some C15 3000 Trident Z sticks.
> 
> Easy and effortless to OC up to 3.8 on the included wraith on auto voltage (showed as ~1.33 in bios), and I've whittled that down to ~1.23. CPUiD incorrectly reads the vCore for me & I think it is a problem with the B350M-A board as others have the same thing:
> http://valid.x86.fr/wnzxtn
> 
> AIDA64 thinks I am running 2.064 vCore - I feel safe that bios and AI Suite show ~1.23.
> 
> I've replaced the TIM with arctic silver 5 that I had on hand, and temps were pretty much the same although it seemed to slow the rise to the top end temp a bit. It is summer here, and in a closed room, with the wraith spire, I get ~40C for idle and tops out at 75 under extended CPUiD stress testing (>15 minutes).
> 
> I am certainly looking forward to getting an AM4 bracket for my x61, hopefully NZXT comes through - failing that I'll just save for a custom loop; which is something I have always wanted to try.
> 
> I have come from a x58 6 core Xeon, and while that system was remarkable at being able to work well with modern titles, it is leagues behind the 1700 @3.8.
> 
> For gaming, not only have I been able to increase graphical settings, but from my perspective, it is a much nicer experience (read as you will - smoother, quicker, more seamless).
> I am running an Asus Strix OC 1070 @ +81 / +405, 1080p 60.
> 
> Fun times ahead


I especially like that the stock cooler shows promise for permitting decent overclocks, and that undervolting is possible even when OCed, and that all this is possible on a B350 board.

Incidentally, AS5 has a relatively long "cure time" so you may notice temps dropping another half degree or so as it settles in.


----------



## 7850K

I don't know if it's been covered here yet, but DO NOT install AMD overdrive with Ryzen.

Starting the program gave a BSOD error immediately and since the program sets itself to auto start with windows by default I was then stuck in a BSOD loop...









I could not figure out how to get win8.1 to boot into safemode during the loop so I had to pull my C drive, put it in an external enclosure and plug it into my laptop to remove the AOD files.

I installed AOD more out of habit when reinstalling everything. I was kind of curious what sort of readings it would show.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> I don't know if it's been covered here yet, but DO NOT install AMD overdrive with Ryzen.
> 
> Starting the program gave a BSOD error immediately and since the program sets itself to auto start with windows by default I was then stuck in a BSOD loop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not figure out how to get win8.1 to boot into safemode during the loop so I had to pull my C drive, put it in an external enclosure and plug it into my laptop to remove the AOD files.
> 
> I only did it out of habit when reinstalling everything. I was kind of curious what sort of readings it would show.


What the hell is AMD over drive? You mean ancient gpu software?


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What the hell is AMD over drive? You mean ancient gpu software?


old, yet still very relevant to kaveri APU users


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> At least 3-4 people now have reported NO post scenarios using the EK backplate, so I'm sorry if I'm a little critical against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i get it, i edited my post above, i removed mine 3x and all 3x it booted and posted just fine. Heres how i installed it, in order. AM4 backplate with ridges facing away from the board, rubber gasket underneath, used the 4 lga 115x screws with plastic washers under (i hope people arent using the lga 2011 screws that would def cause too much pressure) then tightened down all 4 caps with springs in a criss-cross pattern alternating between corners until fully tight.
Click to expand...

You only get LGA screws with the Evo + AM4 Mounting Kit. Not talking about the AMD version of the Evo either.

The Am4 mounting kit was suppose to support ALL Evo's including the intel ones.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> I don't know if it's been covered here yet, but DO NOT install AMD overdrive with Ryzen.
> 
> Starting the program gave a BSOD error immediately and since the program sets itself to auto start with windows by default I was then stuck in a BSOD loop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not figure out how to get win8.1 to boot into safemode during the loop so I had to pull my C drive, put it in an external enclosure and plug it into my laptop to remove the AOD files.
> 
> I installed AOD more out of habit when reinstalling everything. I was kind of curious what sort of readings it would show.


Do you mean a separate utility or what comes with the Radeon drivers for GPUs?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> You only get LGA screws with the Evo + AM4 Mounting Kit. Not talking about the AMD version of the Evo either.
> 
> The Am4 mounting kit was suppose to support ALL Evo's including the intel ones.


My supremacy evo i bought last yr came with am3 hardware and lga 115x and lga 2011, the lga 115x screws are the ones used for AM3/AM4. It even says so in the installation manual, your using the am4 backplate, bracket, AND the lga 115X screws/springs/caps. Check my post above i may have found the problem.

See check page 17-20

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109800065.pdf


----------



## RyzenChrist

If anyone needs an AM4 EK mounting kit I have one i'll mail you for free. I bought it because I had planned of a custom loop then went with an AIO


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can you look at this page:
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#BIOS
> Should i try the beta bios when my board comes? Was that wwhat it said for your board too?


Mine came with 1.20. I flashed 1.50 first and then 1.54 which is the latest beta.


----------



## jprovido

cooler I chose for my matx 1700x build. would this perform better than the wraith max cooler?


----------



## cssorkinman

Curious as to how these voltages, temps, and scores compare to others in the thread. The IBT version is in the OP of the Vishera thread. H-100 , 1.35 Vcore set in bios, 4 ghz


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egandt*
> 
> Seriously unimpressed with my chip [1800X], sure at 4.0 (1.425v) I can run Cinebench 15 cleanly (heck it is fine al the way down to 1.375v), but that about covers it. Running Real Bench, Handbreak, or OCCT causes a black screen of death, wometimes in second sometimes in minutes (heck once after an hour). Recovery requires pulling power, dischaging the MB, and restarting at least twice before it boots. I've even run it at 4.1 (1.425v) and passed cinebench 15.
> 
> At 3.925 (1.375v), it will run Real Bench all day (ran for 8 hours), but Handbreak fails after an 120+ minutes upto 1.425V. As for OCCT that will still result in a Black screen within minutes.
> 
> At 3.9 (1.3.5v) Realbench is fine, Handbreak seems good so far, and OCCT still crashes given time, but not hard (black screen).
> 
> At 3.6 Stock (1.35v) Realbench is fine, Handbreak is fine, OCCT is still a work in progress.
> 
> Since I'm looking for 24x7 OC it looks like even 3900 may be unreachable. I've tried with 2133 all the way to 3200 DDR4 RAM speed does not matter the CPU/Platform is just crap. Personally if the Boost is 4000 there is no excuse for the CPU not at leat reaching 4000, on a decent cooler as that means each core needed to handle 4K safely.
> 
> I'm on Water with a custom loop so Temps are decent never past 79c, sure I'd like it lower, but there is only so much I can do. I'm not saying that it is not faster than my OC'ed x980 at 4.2, but it is seriously unimpressive when you can not even OC to the Boost frequency.
> 
> CPU: 1800X at 3900
> MB: Asus CH6 (0902)
> CPU V: 1.35v
> Mem V: 1.37v (I have 4x16 so 64GB)
> DDR speed: 3200 18,16,16,16,38 (which is what the Sims are rated at for 3447)
> SVOC: 1.1825
> 
> Yet still not 24x7 stable!
> 
> ERIC


Your 4 sticks of ram could be limiting your overclock. Every gamer knows 2 sticks better than 4 for cpu oc.


----------



## Lance01

Well first day really running any stress tests and I was able to run 3.8 at 1.25 for 6 hours of prime 95 with a max temp of 72C on a air cooler. I will probably run it over night then might bump up the clocks some. I was also able to reach 4191.5 MHz on CPU-Z. Once I get my clocks down I will see if I can do anything with the ram overclock.

http://valid.x86.fr/vzmd3w


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> You only get LGA screws with the Evo + AM4 Mounting Kit. Not talking about the AMD version of the Evo either.
> 
> The Am4 mounting kit was suppose to support ALL Evo's including the intel ones.
> 
> 
> 
> My supremacy evo i bought last yr came with am3 hardware and lga 115x and lga 2011, the lga 115x screws are the ones used for AM3/AM4. It even says so in the installation manual, your using the am4 backplate, bracket, AND the lga 115X screws/springs/caps. Check my post above i may have found the problem.
> 
> See check page 17-20
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109800065.pdf
Click to expand...

The one I just bought a week ago from Dazmode doesn't has a baggie with 5 screws, the block, and a replacement internal flow divider thing. That is it. If you want 2011 you buy the x99 version now, if you want AMD you bought AMD versions.

It was all condensed. I see your post, I don't know exactly yet since I haven't been able to test it myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> cooler I chose for my matx 1700x build. would this perform better than the wraith max cooler?


More then likely, the wraith cooler is decent but its only a bit better then a intel stock a hyper 212 or something in that performance bracket still out performs it.

Those aren't low profile coolers tho


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The one I just bought a week ago from Dazmode doesn't has a baggie with 5 screws, the block, and a replacement internal flow divider thing. That is it. If you want 2011 you buy the x99 version now, if you want AMD you bought AMD versions.
> 
> It was all condensed. I see your post, I don't know exactly yet since I haven't been able to test it myself.
> More then likely, the wraith cooler is decent but its only a bit better then a intel stock a hyper 212 or something in that performance bracket still out performs it.
> 
> Those aren't low profile coolers tho


The x99 version is only for the elite as it comes with the liquid metal patch and its made to fit the x99 and the lga 115x. All evos come with all hardware to fit every platform.

For the AMD only platform, this is a bit odd to be in the description haha

"Ffits the new AM4 socket, all legacy AMD socket (AM3+, AM3, AM2, AM2+, FM2, FM2+, 939, 754) motherboards and comes with pre-assembled, error-preventing mounting mechanism."

As far as all their regular blocks, provided you select the AMD option it comes with all the hardware as well. There is no x99 version for all their blocks except the elite versions.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

just screwing around..don't hate. I love 3dmark03.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> just screwing around..don't hate. I love 3dmark03.


What settings are you using for OC? I see at idle your clocks arent coming down.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The one I just bought a week ago from Dazmode doesn't has a baggie with 5 screws, the block, and a replacement internal flow divider thing. That is it. If you want 2011 you buy the x99 version now, if you want AMD you bought AMD versions.
> 
> It was all condensed. I see your post, I don't know exactly yet since I haven't been able to test it myself.
> More then likely, the wraith cooler is decent but its only a bit better then a intel stock a hyper 212 or something in that performance bracket still out performs it.
> 
> Those aren't low profile coolers tho
> 
> 
> 
> The x99 version is only for the elite as it comes with the liquid metal patch and its made to fit the x99 and the lga 115x. All evos come with all hardware to fit every platform.
> 
> For the AMD only platform, this is a bit odd to be in the description haha
> 
> "Ffits the new AM4 socket, all legacy AMD socket (AM3+, AM3, AM2, AM2+, FM2, FM2+, 939, 754) motherboards and comes with pre-assembled, error-preventing mounting mechanism."
> 
> As far as all their regular blocks, provided you select the AMD option it comes with all the hardware as well. There is no x99 version for all their blocks except the elite versions.
Click to expand...

I didn't select AMD option because I bought the block before they retrofitted the AM4 version. I've tried to explain this numerous times already.
The intel Version comes with only a Intel Backplate, and a rubber gasket. And Intel Screws.

All I know re: x99 is the Conversion kit said specifically on it you cannot use the X99 version of the Evo

THAT is LITERALLY it I have a Evo I just bought from Late Febuary. EK Released a Backplate and Evo Conversion kit, so you get the metal bracket that fits the AM4, and a backplate for AM4, that is All that comes with the kit Nothing else, no Gasket or Screws. All you have for that intel kit which is the only one avaliable for sale at the time in Canada, are Intel screws. the LGA ones.

Theres no way to get the AMD ones unless you find a supplier that Sells AMD Evo blocks which almost no one does because who watercools a AMD cpu?

Yes if I ordered today you buy the AMD one with Am4 mounting stuff in the box stock, obviously. This wasn't the case when they started pushing out the AM4 conversion hardware for their current block. They quickly took this stuff down, and replaced it with just the AMD kit.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I didn't select AMD option because I bought the block before they retrofitted the AM4 version. I've tried to explain this numerous times already.
> The intel Version comes with only a Intel Backplate, and a rubber gasket. And Intel Screws.
> 
> THAT is LITERALLY it I have a Evo I just bought from Late Febuary. EK Released a Backplate and Evo Conversion kit, so you get the metal bracket that fits the AM4, and a backplate for AM4, that is All that comes with the kit Nothing else, no Gasket or Screws. All you have for that intel kit which is the only one avaliable for sale at the time in Canada, are Intel screws. the LGA ones.
> 
> Theres no way to get the AMD ones unless you find a supplier that Sells AMD Evo blocks which almost no one does because who watercools a AMD cpu?
> 
> Yes if I ordered today you buy the AMD one with Am4 mounting stuff in the box stock, obviously. This wasn't the case when they started pushing out the AM4 conversion hardware for their current block. They quickly took this stuff down, and replaced it with just the AMD kit.


Yea i get what youre saying. You do know that there is no Intel version if you actually look on the ekwb site at ALL their blocks not just AMD ones, thats what im trying to tell you. Before 2 weeks ago when buying an ekwb supremacy evo you got the ENTIRE kit ie amd AND intel mounting hardware, its how i got mine last year and its how i got another kit i purchased in january of this year straight from ek, this went on another ryzen build that also booted up just fine.

How is it even remotely possible to buy a retail ekwb supremacy evo and have no mounting hardware in it considering the 4 m4 screws are used for all intel (except 2011) and all amd including am4.

Lets repeat this once more so you understand. The intel screws are not intel screws but m4 screws that are used for both amd and intel. So if you can't read simple instructions its user error, i even linked the install instructions a few posts up, there is no amd screws.


----------



## Flamingo

Dont forget to push your Ryzen numbers here too:

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Do you mean a separate utility or what comes with the Radeon drivers for GPUs?


separate utility


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Do you mean a separate utility or what comes with the Radeon drivers for GPUs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> separate utility
Click to expand...

People really don't know what AMD Overdrive is?

I kinda feel old now....


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I didn't select AMD option because I bought the block before they retrofitted the AM4 version. I've tried to explain this numerous times already.
> The intel Version comes with only a Intel Backplate, and a rubber gasket. And Intel Screws.
> 
> THAT is LITERALLY it I have a Evo I just bought from Late Febuary. EK Released a Backplate and Evo Conversion kit, so you get the metal bracket that fits the AM4, and a backplate for AM4, that is All that comes with the kit Nothing else, no Gasket or Screws. All you have for that intel kit which is the only one avaliable for sale at the time in Canada, are Intel screws. the LGA ones.
> 
> Theres no way to get the AMD ones unless you find a supplier that Sells AMD Evo blocks which almost no one does because who watercools a AMD cpu?
> 
> Yes if I ordered today you buy the AMD one with Am4 mounting stuff in the box stock, obviously. This wasn't the case when they started pushing out the AM4 conversion hardware for their current block. They quickly took this stuff down, and replaced it with just the AMD kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i get what youre saying. You do know that there is no Intel version if you actually look on the ekwb site at ALL their blocks not just AMD ones, thats what im trying to tell you. Before 2 weeks ago when buying an ekwb supremacy evo you got the ENTIRE kit ie amd AND intel mounting hardware, its how i got mine last year and its how i got another kit i purchased in january of this year straight from ek, this went on another ryzen build that also booted up just fine.
> 
> How is it even remotely possible to buy a retail ekwb supremacy evo and have no mounting hardware in it considering the 4 m4 screws are used for all intel (except 2011) and all amd including am4.
> 
> Lets repeat this once more so you understand. The intel screws are not intel screws but m4 screws that are used for both amd and intel. So if you can't read simple instructions its user error, i even linked the install instructions a few posts up, there is no amd screws.
Click to expand...

I was going off the basis of you previously mentioning that the LGA screws would cause a issue and over tighten the component in the case of the AMD processor. I don't understand how that would be the case but anyway.

I bought the EK Supremacy Retail from Dazmode in Canada 2 weeks ago. I can say what kinda stock he has, maybe its different from the one you got from EK. It has Zero mounting hardware. Besides bare minimum just for Intel.

So my concern was that all I recieved was the screws that you had mentioned may cause issues. Again anyway I had ordered new ones from EK that fit into the Original AMD Backplate, which is clearly different else they wouldn't need to include a backplate with the kit and original screws would work assumingly


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Dont forget to push your Ryzen numbers here too:
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/


Why is Quad core mixed even a metric on this site? >-> talk about terrible.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I was going off the basis of you previously mentioning that the LGA screws would cause a issue and over tighten the component in the case of the AMD processor. I don't understand how that would be the case but anyway.
> 
> I bought the EK Supremacy Retail from Dazmode in Canada 2 weeks ago. I can say what kinda stock he has, maybe its different from the one you got from EK. It has Zero mounting hardware. Besides bare minimum just for Intel.
> 
> So my concern was that all I recieved was the screws that you had mentioned may cause issues. Again anyway I had ordered new ones from EK that fit into the Original AMD Backplate, which is clearly different else they wouldn't need to include a backplate with the kit and original screws would work assumingly


Yea the new screws are called error proof (go figue i have no idea ), buying the AMD kit works for amd ONLY, buying the regular ekwb works for every single platform ie someone who goes from 2011 to am4 or vice versa, more versatile kit. The amd kit comes with the error proof screws and is for people who have not bought an ekwb kit yet, has nothing to do with it being different but everything to do with ekwb saving the 2-3$ it costs them to make the am4 backplate and then whatever else it costs to ship it (ps i got my am4 kit for free didnt even pay shipping).

So is it possible that the am4 mounting upgrade kit has issues? Absolutely, but my guess as to why they now use the amd backplate instead of their own is to prevent user error and save em money lol.

Otherwise anyone who has issues with it not posting should check out my post on the previous page.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Dont forget to push your Ryzen numbers here too:
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I was going off the basis of you previously mentioning that the LGA screws would cause a issue and over tighten the component in the case of the AMD processor. I don't understand how that would be the case but anyway.
> 
> I bought the EK Supremacy Retail from Dazmode in Canada 2 weeks ago. I can say what kinda stock he has, maybe its different from the one you got from EK. It has Zero mounting hardware. Besides bare minimum just for Intel.
> 
> So my concern was that all I recieved was the screws that you had mentioned may cause issues. Again anyway I had ordered new ones from EK that fit into the Original AMD Backplate, which is clearly different else they wouldn't need to include a backplate with the kit and original screws would work assumingly
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the new screws are called error proof (go figue i have no idea ), buying the AMD kit works for amd ONLY, buying the regular ekwb works for every single platform ie someone who goes from 2011 to am4 or vice versa, more versatile kit. The amd kit comes with the error proof screws and is for people who have not bought an ekwb kit yet, has nothing to do with it being different but everything to do with ekwb saving the 2-3$ it costs them to make the am4 backplate and then whatever else it costs to ship it (ps i got my am4 kit for free didnt even pay shipping).
> 
> So is it possible that the am4 mounting upgrade kit has issues? Absolutely, but my guess as to why they now use the amd backplate instead of their own is to prevent user error and save em money lol.
> 
> Otherwise anyone who has issues with it not posting should check out my post on the previous page.
Click to expand...

Ya so guess I ordered those Error proof screws, which is preferable still for me cost me 30$ cad though so ouch. but ya Regular one I bought didn't include any AMD mounting hardware for whatever reason, can't confirm what mounting hardware is actually included its just some sort of Intel backplate assuming 115x and thats it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya so guess I ordered those Error proof screws, which is preferable still for me cost me 30$ cad though so ouch. but ya Regular one I bought didn't include any AMD mounting hardware for whatever reason, can't confirm what mounting hardware is actually included its just some sort of Intel backplate assuming 115x and thats it.


If you have an ekwb supremacy evo and you have all the intel stuff but want to mount it, all thats needed is the am4 upgrade kit. You still need the actual mounting bracket as well so hopefully you ordered that as well. The intel screws, as you call em, actually fit everything but lga 2011(the backplate for that is already threaded).

Glad to see ekwb using the amd backplate thats included now though, hopefully they got the mounting pressure right with these screws.


----------



## gupsterg

Well I'm pretty happy with my R7 1700 so far.

Stock UEFI and balanced windows power profile I was hitting only 3.2GHz (idle 1.55GHz), if I changed power plan to performance, one core would hit 3.7GHz and idle was 3.3GHz. I was aiming to have an OC the same way as on my i5/Z97, ie down clocking/volting on idle and all cores boosting the same on load.

Playing with the settings Elmor highlighted and using balanced windows power profile has given me 1.55GHz idle and all core max at 3.7GHz @ 1.1875V in UEFI (not seeing 1.35V spike in UEFI or OS







).

So here is my settings:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ExT 1 (defaults kept)



ExT 2 (defaults kept)



Digi + (VRM Spread spectrum only changed)



CBS 1 (Global C State Control set to Enabled)



CBS 2





Quick stability test on RB stress mode (had earlier tested profiles from 3.3GHz to 3.6GHz)



3.8GHz @ 1.187V BSOD under RB







, 3.75GHz @ 1.187V WHEA error but no BSOD. Both of these down volt/clock so CPU is not going into OC Mode on my R7 1700







.


----------



## Jericho941

I have an ASROCK x370 Fatality Pro, and I can't get my ram to go above 2133. I am running the beta bios 1.54 and have attempted to manually enter the timings without any success. I have attempted with and without the XMP on. I understand that my ram may not be compatible it is model "F4-3200C16D-16GTZB" with timings 16-18-18-38. I am willing to buy different ram if someone with the same board has had some success, but I am not interested in some 16gb kit that costs more than $200. I have a set of corsair vengence lpx 3000mhz with timings 15-17-17-35, but it's dual rank and so far gives the same results.

The QVL doesn't list any 16gb 3200 kits as being compatible, only 8gb ones.

I have a Ryzen 7 1700, and have easily OCed to 3.7 with the stock cooler as I wait for an adapter for my swiftech h320x2


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya so guess I ordered those Error proof screws, which is preferable still for me cost me 30$ cad though so ouch. but ya Regular one I bought didn't include any AMD mounting hardware for whatever reason, can't confirm what mounting hardware is actually included its just some sort of Intel backplate assuming 115x and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an ekwb supremacy evo and you have all the intel stuff but want to mount it, all thats needed is the am4 upgrade kit. You still need the actual mounting bracket as well so hopefully you ordered that as well. The intel screws, as you call em, actually fit everything but lga 2011(the backplate for that is already threaded).
> 
> Glad to see ekwb using the amd backplate thats included now though, hopefully they got the mounting pressure right with these screws.
Click to expand...



This is everything that comes between the Supremacy EVO I ordered, just a regular Nickel intel one, and a AM4 Socket support upgrade for the Supremacy EVO. That metal plate was 6.99$ from Dazmode.

I miss counted screws I didn't open bag and little ones were hidden inside some of the nuts, so 2 sets of 4 different lengths


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 
> 
> This is everything that comes between the Supremacy EVO I ordered, just a regular Nickel intel one, and a AM4 Socket support upgrade for the Supremacy EVO. That metal plate was 6.99$ from Dazmode.
> 
> I miss counted screws I didn't open bag and little ones were hidden inside some of the nuts, so 2 sets of 4 different lengths


You got everything you need right there. The long m4 screws are the ones you screw into the am4 bracket. Then change the block bracket from intel to amd and just mount using the springs and cap screws.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well I'm pretty happy with my R7 1700 so far.
> 
> Stock UEFI and balanced windows power profile I was hitting only 3.2GHz (idle 1.55GHz), if I changed power plan to performance, one core would hit 3.7GHz and idle was 3.3GHz. I was aiming to have an OC the same way as on my i5/Z97, ie down clocking/volting on idle and all cores boosting the same on load.
> 
> Playing with the settings Elmor highlighted and using balanced windows power profile has given me 1.55GHz idle and all core max at 3.7GHz @ 1.1875V in UEFI (not seeing 1.35V spike in UEFI or OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> So here is my settings:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ExT 1 (defaults kept)
> 
> 
> 
> ExT 2 (defaults kept)
> 
> 
> 
> Digi + (VRM Spread spectrum only changed)
> 
> 
> 
> CBS 1 (Global C State Control set to Enabled)
> 
> 
> 
> CBS 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick stability test on RB stress mode (had earlier tested profiles from 3.3GHz to 3.6GHz)
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8GHz @ 1.187V BSOD under RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 3.75GHz @ 1.187V WHEA error but no BSOD. Both of these down volt/clock so CPU is not going into OC Mode on my R7 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You need to do all that just to get clocks/volts to come down at idle? What happens if you up the multiplier to say 38 and use offset voltage and balanced power plan, does the CPU not clock down at idle?

These are some odd chips lol.


----------



## Lance01

For those of you who plan on going with a Closed Loop AIO Liquid Cooler and not a actual custom water loop take a look at the Noctua NH D15 which has a setup for Ryzen. I am able to run Aida64 and Prime95 on my system at 1.375 volts / 4.0 ghz at around 75C after 30 minutes of testing. I am running a aida64 test overnight at these settings and if it does not crash or throttle I will post the results tomorrow.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> This is everything that comes between the Supremacy EVO I ordered, just a regular Nickel intel one, and a AM4 Socket support upgrade for the Supremacy EVO. That metal plate was 6.99$ from Dazmode.
> 
> I miss counted screws I didn't open bag and little ones were hidden inside some of the nuts, so 2 sets of 4 different lengths
> 
> 
> 
> You got everything you need right there. The long m4 screws are the ones you screw into the am4 bracket. Then change the block bracket from intel to amd and just mount using the springs and cap screws.
Click to expand...

Do you mean that the long ones are the No Error ones? Or the ones that fit into the EK AMD backplate included in the kit?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You need to do all that just to get clocks/volts to come down at idle? What happens if you up the multiplier to say 38 and use offset voltage and balanced power plan, does the CPU not clock down at idle?
> 
> These are some odd chips lol.


That works as well. I tried it on mine while OCed. Dont think it made much difference in power consumption and temps though but it will work.

I think performance mode just disables core parking thats why its used.

I miss my pc


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Do you mean that the long ones are the No Error ones? Or the ones that fit into the EK AMD backplate included in the kit?


Yea long ones fit in the ek backplate. The ones you oredered that will come with springs and a knurled screw cap are the no error ones. You'll know the difference right away.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You need to do all that just to get clocks/volts to come down at idle? What happens if you up the multiplier to say 38 and use offset voltage and balanced power plan, does the CPU not clock down at idle?
> 
> These are some odd chips lol.


You don't need to do all that, hes' trying to undervolt and overclock. In order to OC and have the CPU downclock in the OS you need to OC using the first P-State. For example, I wanted to OC mine to 3.9Ghz so this is what I entered on my C6H:


And here's the result in windows:


As long as you use Offset or Auto for vcore it will use the p-state you set. For more info on how the p-state works, here's the note Elmor from Asus gave is in the Crosshair VI Hero thread.

"CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)

Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex."

In Windows you need to run Balanced or High Performance mode with this alternation:


----------



## mus1mus

Installing Windows


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Do you mean a separate utility or what comes with the Radeon drivers for GPUs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> separate utility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People really don't know what AMD Overdrive is?
> 
> I kinda feel old now....
Click to expand...

Well, I haven't used an AMD CPU since the Phenom II days, so









Anyway good, I was worried the Radeon drivers would screw things up on Ryzen.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> You don't need to do all that, hes' trying to undervolt and overclock. In order to OC and have the CPU downclock in the OS you need to OC using the first P-State. For example, I wanted to OC mine to 3.9Ghz so this is what I entered on my C6H:
> 
> 
> And here's the result in windows:
> 
> 
> As long as you use Offset or Auto for vcore it will use the p-state you set. For more info on how the p-state works, here's the note Elmor from Asus gave is in the Crosshair VI Hero thread.
> 
> "CPU Ratio = 0.25*FID/(DID*0.125)
> Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Offset Mode)
> 
> Example: DID is by default 8, I suggest to stick with that. As in the screenshot, to get 38x ratio we need FID = 152 (0.25*152/1 = 38), which is 98 in hexadecimal. To get 1.35V we need VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex."
> 
> In Windows you need to run Balanced or High Performance mode with this alternation:


Ohh i see, man i hope my asrock lets me do that as well.

Just seems like an odd thing, with my 2500k literally all i do is adjust the multiplier save and exit bios. In windows volts/clock go up and down depending on the load.


----------



## mus1mus

Testing.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ohh i see, man i hope my asrock lets me do that as well.
> 
> Just seems like an odd thing, with my 2500k literally all i do is adjust the multiplier save and exit bios. In windows volts/clock go up and down depending on the load.


Whick ASRock board you have/getting? Cuz my Killer x370 SLI/AC has all those options, so I'd figure if you are getting (or have) something similar or better you should be good to go.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Testing.


May the silicon gods smile upon thee


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Whick ASRock board you have/getting? Cuz my Killer x370 SLI/AC has all those options, so I'd figure if you are getting (or have) something similar or better you should be good to go.


Nice that is the board im getting.

I just dont understand why it is necessary to do it with p states (never did this before) to get your cpu to clock down in idle.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Intel has the same issue with Z87/Z97/Z170/Z270 lol. They are not quad channels, you can OC 4 dimms very lightly but its totally pointless, 2 sticks always faster then 4


I have always used x58/x79/x99 platforms on intel side. I have 4 spare sticks of ddr4 sitting here but its 4 [email protected] Looks like if i wanted to use it on a ryzen build i'd only be able to use 8gb to OC heavily on ram. Looks like i'd have to order 2sticks of 16gb or greater. This is an issue on two fronts, more expensive ram for the size of the sticks required. Also, limits how much you can run im guessing as well with only 2 slots. Maybe this will get better but i know that wasnt the case for FX /990fx platform.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing.


Something tells me we'll be seeing much more soon.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nice that is the board im getting.
> 
> I just dont understand why it is necessary to do it with p states (never did this before) to get your cpu to clock down in idle.


To be honest I'm in the same boat on the whole understanding, and pstates and such. I've pretty much set things at 3.9ghz and not worried. Temps are low and things run great. I'll probably fiddle around with all that later, once bios' settle down/mature.

With the SLI/AC a bunch of the settings will be found in the Advanced tab. If you go strictly off the OC tweaker tab you won't have as much control. Took me 3 days to discover you can manually change the RAM timings....Didn't do much for RAM speed (currently stuck at 2400), but tightened up the timings a ton, which gave a small performance boost.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing.


You.......

Congrats man


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
> Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
> ( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
> So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
> I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ok so, https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-full-nickel
> 
> Notice these are Ryzen compatible now, look at the bottom of the page, it says DOES not come with backplate, mounts into stock backplate on Mobo.
> 
> The kit we got for the Intel one came with backplate and used the Intel screws.
> 
> These screws for this kit are AMD threaded and fit into the AMD backplate not the EK one.
> 
> I opened a ticket and guy said to pay EKWB via Paypal and he'd get them sent out. Gotta open a ticket, I spoke with a Igor. If would help reference the issue.


Some people get the backplate/mounting bracket sent to them for free and I have to pay 20€ for them and now I need to wait another week and pay some more? I dont think so, why couldnt they just sell the mounting brackets for am4 with the screws that thread onto the stock backplates? Instead of making us buy the useless am4 backplates that dont work and charge us money for it? It's seriously time to go heatkiller I dont know what ek is doing lately, im taking my money elsewhere from now on.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can someone help me figure out whats the problem, so I got the asus x370 yesterday with 1700, booted up with stock cooler on cpu and gpu all worked fine even mem did 3200.
> Spent the whole day setting up my loop, when I was done there was no way I could get it to boot, when I pressed the power button nothing happened. I tried like everything reseating the cpu different mem configs with and without mem or gpu, unplugged everything nothing worked, all was with the am4 ekwb backplate thought I managed to kill the board or cpu
> ( the only thing that showed signs off life was the rgb bit on the mobo)
> So i took the whole thing apart, put on the stock backplate and cooler and bam it works...
> I read somewhere that there is an issue with the ekwb backplate ( too much pressure? ) , i tried to loosen the cpublock screws but that didnt help either, I really dont know what to do here, is there a way I could keep using the stock backplate for the mb?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ok so, https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-full-nickel
> 
> Notice these are Ryzen compatible now, look at the bottom of the page, it says DOES not come with backplate, mounts into stock backplate on Mobo.
> 
> The kit we got for the Intel one came with backplate and used the Intel screws.
> 
> These screws for this kit are AMD threaded and fit into the AMD backplate not the EK one.
> 
> I opened a ticket and guy said to pay EKWB via Paypal and he'd get them sent out. Gotta open a ticket, I spoke with a Igor. If would help reference the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people get the backplate/mounting bracket sent to them for free and I have to pay 20€ for them and now I need to wait another week and pay some more? I dont think so, why couldnt they just sell the mounting brackets for am4 with the screws that thread onto the stock backplates? Instead of making us buy the useless am4 backplates that dont work and charge us money for it? It's seriously time to go heatkiller I dont know what ek is doing lately, im taking my money elsewhere from now on.
Click to expand...

Well tbf, Swiftech stuff sucks xD.. This was us buying stuff before it was released, EK has it sorted now. And imo basically most of the other waterblocks don't interest me so *shrug*


----------



## SuperZan

Never had any issues with Swiftech myself.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Never had any issues with Swiftech myself.


Their blocks are high resistance, and mediocre performance, compared to literally every other one.

Other block with Am4 support that I'm aware of is XSPC, which is ugly as sin.

I emailed and skyped with Barrow and they haven't commented yet on AM4 support or when its coming

For those unfamiliar with Barrow: http://www.barrowint.com/index.php/article/425.html


----------



## SuperZan

And yet, poor as they are, I've hit unsafe voltage before I've hit unsafe temperature on AM3+, X79, and Z170 using their product and at a relative savings. They're not good enough for you and that's fine, but thats a different subject entirely from their being demonstrably fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> And yet, poor as they are, I've hit unsafe voltage before I've hit unsafe temperature on AM3+, X79, and Z170 using their product and at a relative savings. They're not good enough for you and that's fine, but thats a different subject entirely from their being demonstrably fine.


I think @looniam has the perfect quote in his sig for this:
Quote:


> Remember the golden rule of statistics: A personal sample size of one is a sufficient basis upon which to draw universal conclusions.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> And yet, poor as they are, I've hit unsafe voltage before I've hit unsafe temperature on AM3+, X79, and Z170 using their product and at a relative savings. They're not good enough for you and that's fine, but thats a different subject entirely from their being demonstrably fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I think @looniam has the perfect quote in his sig for this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the golden rule of statistics: A personal sample size of one is a sufficient basis upon which to draw universal conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol yes, No I'm just saying, If I have a pick of the litter Which I do, so long as I am purchasing a waterblock and have money in my pocket. I'm going to pick Not the worst one. Does the worst one do the job? You bet it does its extreme cooling solution still better then normal AIO's etc. No brainer.

Brand loyalty is one thing, Brand stupidity is another. Just saying there isn't much option for AM4 coolers At this moment, and pointing out that if your picking waterblocks Be aware of swiftech's poor performance over the competition when factoring that in.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> And yet, poor as they are, I've hit unsafe voltage before I've hit unsafe temperature on AM3+, X79, and Z170 using their product and at a relative savings. They're not good enough for you and that's fine, but thats a different subject entirely from their being demonstrably fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I think @looniam has the perfect quote in his sig for this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the golden rule of statistics: A personal sample size of one is a sufficient basis upon which to draw universal conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yes, No I'm just saying, If I have a pick of the litter Which I do, so long as I am purchasing a waterblock and have money in my pocket. I'm going to pick Not the worst one. Does the worst one do the job? You bet it does its extreme cooling solution still better then normal AIO's etc. No brainer.
> 
> Brand loyalty is one thing, Brand stupidity is another. Just saying there isn't much option for AM4 coolers At this moment, and pointing out that if your picking waterblocks Be aware of swiftech's poor performance over the competition when factoring that in.
Click to expand...

Well since I use a predator I can pick any I like, I went with EK because they had a block available a month ahead of launch, that is the only reason.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Lol yes, No I'm just saying, If I have a pick of the litter Which I do, so long as I am purchasing a waterblock and have money in my pocket. I'm going to pick Not the worst one. Does the worst one do the job? You bet it does its extreme cooling solution still better then normal AIO's etc. No brainer.
> 
> Brand loyalty is one thing, Brand stupidity is another. Just saying there isn't much option for AM4 coolers At this moment, and pointing out that if your picking waterblocks Be aware of swiftech's poor performance over the competition when factoring that in.


It's nothing to do with brand loyalty. The H220-X2 cost me less than a Predator, fits my case well, and thus made sense given that the Predator wouldn't have offered me any distinct advantage. I don't doubt your obvious encylopaedic knowledge of water-cooling solutions. I was simply commenting on what I found to be a surprising statement given my personal experiences with their stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks @SuperZan @cssorkinman @Sgt Bilko

I am not pleased at all with Gigabytes BIOS option.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks @SuperZan @cssorkinman @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I am not pleased at all with Gigabytes BIOS option.


I didn't think you would be


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks @SuperZan @cssorkinman @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I am not pleased at all with Gigabytes BIOS option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you would be
Click to expand...

This will not be my final board anyway. But look, 3200 no-issue.


----------



## Mikkinen

Any news regarding the temperature reading of 1700x / 1800x for Gigabyte mobo? High temperatures are true?
I have a 1700x on the desk but not the mobo:doh:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks @SuperZan @cssorkinman @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I am not pleased at all with Gigabytes BIOS option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will not be my final board anyway. But look, 3200 no-issue.
Click to expand...

Good stuff man, I've got my new sticks ordered and they'll be on the way early this week if all goes well


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good stuff man, I've got my new sticks ordered and they'll be on the way early this week if all goes well


Care to share those info on the Voltages?

1.35 BIOS (1.32 under load) for 4.0 seems to be stable for me.

SOC Voltage?
VTT1.8?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good stuff man, I've got my new sticks ordered and they'll be on the way early this week if all goes well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share those info on the Voltages?
> 
> 1.35 BIOS (1.32 under load) for 4.0 seems to be stable for me.
> 
> SOC Voltage?
> VTT1.8?
Click to expand...

My chip is a piggy









4.0 is 1.46v (load)

SOC is chip and mem dependant and I haven't messed with VTT


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not pleased at all with Gigabytes BIOS option.


Really??? Are you sure? I am shocked!














Welcome aboard the Gigabyte ship of the damned, mus!


----------



## Sgt Bilko




----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My chip is a piggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 is 1.46v (load)
> 
> SOC is chip and mem dependant and I haven't messed with VTT


My SOC is now down to 0.850
VTT doesn't help me with anything it seems
4025 is insta-restart
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Really??? Are you sure? I am shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard the Gigabyte ship of the damned, mus!










I know that there BIOS is crap. But,,,,,,, NO BCLK Gen? hmmmm


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My chip is a piggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 is 1.46v (load)
> 
> SOC is chip and mem dependant and I haven't messed with VTT
> 
> 
> 
> My SOC is now down to 0.850
> VTT doesn't help me with anything it seems
> 4025 is insta-restart
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good SOC voltage, mine is around 1.04v or so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Really??? Are you sure? I am shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard the Gigabyte ship of the damned, mus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there BIOS is crap. But,,,,,,, NO BCLK Gen? hmmmm
Click to expand...

Shoulda got the K7







(Titanium doesn't have one either btw)


----------



## mus1mus

Welcome to a small market Sarge. Titanium, nope, K7, Nope, CHVI, nope.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Welcome to a small market Sarge. Titanium, nope, K7, Nope, CHVI, nope.


They don't exist here either atm (all sold out)

I did offer to grab you one if you wanted though.....


----------



## mus1mus

Cash is the issue.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cash is the issue.


I know them feels....

mind is willing but the wallet is empty, welcome to OCN


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Installing Windows


I'm feeling like the Chinese chips are better than the Malay and I got a Malay.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My chip is a piggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 is 1.46v (load)
> 
> SOC is chip and mem dependant and I haven't messed with VTT


What did you use to stress your CPU?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My chip is a piggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 is 1.46v (load)
> 
> SOC is chip and mem dependant and I haven't messed with VTT
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use to stress your CPU?
Click to expand...

AIDA and Realbench, I've dropped it back down to 3.8 for now though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AIDA and Realbench, I've dropped it back down to 3.8 for now though.


Don't think AIDA and Realbench currently work properly with Ryzen from what I've read. I've only used Cinebench, Firestrike and ran games for hours on my chip @4Ghz 1.35v and it has yet to crash.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AIDA and Realbench, I've dropped it back down to 3.8 for now though.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think AIDA and Realbench currently work properly with Ryzen from what I've read. I've only used Cinebench, Firestrike and ran games for hours on my chip @4Ghz 1.35v and it has yet to crash.
Click to expand...

I ran them through those two stress tests and they passed everything I did with it afterwards so it works well enough for me


----------



## icyeye

i currently managed to get mine chip with 1,36 V @ 4 Ghz. tbh,still scared to try pish it above 1,45 V and get 4,2 for test ...


----------



## KaiserFrederick

There's my 1700, I've had it running in an MSI X370 Titanium for the last few days, haven't messed around with overclocking.
Encountered an issue with my Trident RGB RAM, where 1 stick died and on both sticks the RGBs stopped working. However, I'm unable to determine if this was due to my little sister giving them a static shock while I was installing all my programs (WHY WOULD YOU GO TO TOUCH EXPOSED PC PARTS WHEN IT'S POWERED ON???), or the motherboard, or just bad RAM. Sending them back to the retailer, fingers crossed that my board won't kill the replacements...

Also encountered an issue where my games are really choppy, my FPS is around 50-70, but feels like 20. Again not sure if it's due to Ryzen or maybe the fact that my M.2 SSD is plugged into the bottom PCIe 2.0 M.2 slot on the Titanium, or something else...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I ran them through those two stress tests and they passed everything I did with it afterwards so it works well enough for me


Meh, I don't trust stress tests enough to run them for hours. I could run Prime using Intel chips for over 24 hours. Once I tossed in a youtube video or played a certain game my rig would crash, lol. I'd rather stress test by using my rig as intended.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I ran them through those two stress tests and they passed everything I did with it afterwards so it works well enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't trust stress tests enough to run them for hours. I could run Prime using Intel chips for over 24 hours. Once I tossed in a youtube video or played a certain game my rig would crash, lol. I'd rather stress test by using my rig as intended.
Click to expand...

To each their own


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> To each their own


Can you run cinebench, game for hours and use your rig normally at 3.9-4Ghz using 1.35v?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Meh, I don't trust stress tests enough to run them for hours. I could run Prime using Intel chips for over 24 hours. Once I tossed in a youtube video or played a certain game my rig would crash, lol. I'd rather stress test by using my rig as intended.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can you run cinebench, game for hours and use your rig normally at 3.9-4Ghz using 1.35v?


I can at 3.85GHz 1.325v with the added bonus of no compilation errors in my professional programs as I comfortably passed memtest+ and y-cruncher stress test on a 20-run loop. I don't judge anyone for their definition of stability or comfort threshold, but stability testing isn't worthless if your testing method reflects your use-case and common pitfalls that use-case presents.


----------



## hunterwindu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Nice job, man! Made me laugh this afternoon








I've been waiting for my CHVI for two weeks now.. If I don't get it on monday I'm going to go nuts!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I can at 3.85GHz 1.325v with the added bonus of no compilation errors in my professional programs as I comfortably passed memtest+ and y-cruncher stress test on a 20-run loop. I don't judge anyone for their definition of stability or comfort threshold, but stability testing isn't worthless if your testing method reflects your use-case and common pitfalls that use-case presents.


Reason I asked is because on Intel CPU's, I'd be completely stress test stable if I could game for days and never crash. I remember when I would run a bunch of stress tests on my 6800k and as soon as I played BF1, COD for awhile, I'd crash. 1 way to test for full stability would be to launch COD Infinite Warfare and preload shaders, lol. That thing could bring down an unstable OC within minutes, lol.

BTW, my 1800x preloads shaders a lot faster than my 6800k @4.4Ghz ever did.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I can at 3.85GHz 1.325v with the added bonus of no compilation errors in my professional programs as I comfortably passed memtest+ and y-cruncher stress test on a 20-run loop. I don't judge anyone for their definition of stability or comfort threshold, but stability testing isn't worthless if your testing method reflects your use-case and common pitfalls that use-case presents.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I asked is because on Intel CPU's, I'd be completely stress test stable if I could game for days and never crash. I remember when I would run a bunch of stress tests on my 6800k and as soon as I played BF1, COD for awhile, I'd crash. 1 way to test for full stability would be to launch COD Infinite Warfare and preload shaders, lol. That thing could bring down an unstable OC within minutes, lol.
> 
> BTW, my 1800x preloads shaders a lot faster than my 6800k @4.4Ghz ever did.
Click to expand...

again......to each their own, This is the way I do it and that is the way you do it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> again......to each their own, This is the way I do it and that is the way you do it.


I'm not holding anything against you bud. Simple question lol.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> 
> There's my 1700, I've had it running in an MSI X370 Titanium for the last few days, haven't messed around with overclocking.
> Encountered an issue with my Trident RGB RAM, where 1 stick died and on both sticks the RGBs stopped working. However, I'm unable to determine if this was due to my little sister giving them a static shock while I was installing all my programs (WHY WOULD YOU GO TO TOUCH EXPOSED PC PARTS WHEN IT'S POWERED ON???), or the motherboard, or just bad RAM. Sending them back to the retailer, fingers crossed that my board won't kill the replacements...
> 
> Also encountered an issue where my games are really choppy, my FPS is around 50-70, but feels like 20. Again not sure if it's due to Ryzen or maybe the fact that my M.2 SSD is plugged into the bottom PCIe 2.0 M.2 slot on the Titanium, or something else...


This guy has the same problem with the same RAM :


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ugh, hearing bad things about MSI boards lately.


----------



## Jove

Did anyone notice this on Win7 x64 SP1?

Ryzen Master definitely drops the Cinebench R15.0 score by a notable bit. CPUZ didn't even scratch it...





This CPU shows the love that AMD has for overclockers and media creators...



I am probably the happiest guy in town here, now after a decade I can face Mental Ray with a big smile











Added Info:

Running at 4.0GHz with a CPU voltage offset of +0.1375V resulting in 1.395V and DRAM voltage of 1.23V. Temps are at 58°C max. cooled by a Noctua DH-14 PnP with Gelid GC Extreme.

After tweaking the 64GB RAM timings and frequency to max. vendor specs of 2400MHz CL14-14-14-35 2T
the Cinebench R15.0 score increased by over 300 - massive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How much does that Voltage relate to in Windows?


Just installed AI Suite III to get accurate readings, Ryzen Master is useless (only default voltage visible).


----------



## mus1mus

How much does that Voltage relate to in Windows?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> This guy has the same problem with the same RAM :


So it's happening on MSI and Gigabyte interesting..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> This guy has the same problem with the same RAM :


Wasn't he in the waterboy?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> This guy has the same problem with the same RAM :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he in the waterboy?
Click to expand...

lol - same thought


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> This guy has the same problem with the same RAM :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's happening on MSI and Gigabyte interesting..
Click to expand...

He did an update as well: 




Basically it's down to the G.Skill RGB mems or the board (BIOS).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wasn't he in the waterboy?


Dude needs to RMA his face before the RAM.


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like these chips are power gated. Or at least it is in my set-up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wasn't he in the waterboy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude needs to RMA his face before the RAM.
Click to expand...

Aw cmon...that's not very nice...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks like these chips are power gated. Or at least it is in my set-up.


Power gated?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wasn't he in the waterboy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude needs to RMA his face before the RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw cmon...that's not very nice...
Click to expand...

Yeah, actually he is quite handsome compared to me .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wasn't he in the waterboy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude needs to RMA his face before the RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw cmon...that's not very nice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually he is quite handsome compared to me .
Click to expand...

It's ok orkin, you've got it where it counts


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yeah, actually he is quite handsome compared to me .


At least all your RAM modules work?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wasn't he in the waterboy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude needs to RMA his face before the RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw cmon...that's not very nice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually he is quite handsome compared to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok orkin, you've got it where it counts
Click to expand...

lol let me tell you about my personality









Actually , I've had people tell me I look like Mel Gibson ( Then they mutter under their breath "In the movie man without a face""


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok orkin, you've got it where it counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol let me tell you about my personality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , I've had people tell me I look like Mel Gibson ( Then they mutter under their breath "In the movie man without a face""
Click to expand...

Ouch....Well I can't say I've even had a comparison to anyone remotely famous so you've got a leg up on me there


----------



## Scotty99

I look like a penis with a hat on.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I look like a penis with a hat on.


I think this post indicates it is time to stop talking about our looks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yeah, actually he is quite handsome compared to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least all your RAM modules work?
Click to expand...

They do but only at 2400 mhz when all slots are populated.

Be careful when trying to push your ram on this platform. I set up a windows 7 on an old HDD just to screw around on. Long story short , I got impatient on my way to 3200 mhz 4X8 and quickly borked that OS install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok orkin, you've got it where it counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol let me tell you about my personality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , I've had people tell me I look like Mel Gibson ( Then they mutter under their breath "In the movie man without a face""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch....Well I can't say I've even had a comparison to anyone remotely famous so you've got a leg up on me there
Click to expand...


----------



## chuck216

Motherboard arrived yesterday just before I had to go to work, Came home to a nice surprise, my computer tech boyfriend put the system together for me while I was at work... working wonderfully. Memory @ 2667.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They do but only at 2400 mhz when all slots are populated.
> 
> Be careful when trying to push your ram on this platform. I set up a windows 7 on an old HDD just to screw around on. Long story short , I got impatient on my way to 3200 mhz 4X8 and quickly borked that OS install.


No problems on my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro. 3200Mhz CAS 14 without issue.


----------



## Lance01

4.025 tested at 1.385 for 9 hours with Aida64. Did not go over 75C. I saw someone say Aida64 is not working correctly. What was not working with it, it appeared to be stressing the cores to 100 percent as far as I could see.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> 4.025 tested at 1.385 for 9 hours with Aida64. Did not go over 75C. I saw someone say Aida64 is not working correctly. What was not working with it, it appeared to be stressing the cores to 100 percent as far as I could see.


Nice









How you liking the Pro Carbon so far?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> 4.025 tested at 1.385 for 9 hours with Aida64. Did not go over 75C. I saw someone say Aida64 is not working correctly. What was not working with it, it appeared to be stressing the cores to 100 percent as far as I could see.


https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3768-aida64-compatibility-with-amd-ryzen-processors/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> 4.025 tested at 1.385 for 9 hours with Aida64. Did not go over 75C. I saw someone say Aida64 is not working correctly. What was not working with it, it appeared to be stressing the cores to 100 percent as far as I could see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3768-aida64-compatibility-with-amd-ryzen-processors/
Click to expand...

All of those things are either about AIDA not recognising some parts of the platform or it's performance might be under or overestimated.

Doesn't mean much for the stress test itself









I popped the question in there anyway.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> All of those things are either about AIDA not recognising some parts of the platform or it's performance might be under or overestimated.
> 
> Doesn't mean much for the stress test itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped the question in there anyway.


Well perhaps the software can cause Ryzen to crash in certain instances. Could lead to a false stability test. Just a guess though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ryzen will eventually show it's true power...

http://gamingbad.com/300-plus-developers-working-optimize-amd-ryzens-performance-games/

"AMD is working double-time to ensure Ryzen is the top performer in the most popular AAA titles today. It's teamed up with over 300+ developers to help optimize their Zen core CPUs *in order to attain maximum performance at 1080p resolution*."


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They do but only at 2400 mhz when all slots are populated.
> 
> Be careful when trying to push your ram on this platform. I set up a windows 7 on an old HDD just to screw around on. Long story short , I got impatient on my way to 3200 mhz 4X8 and quickly borked that OS install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems on my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro. 3200Mhz CAS 14 without issue.
Click to expand...

With all 4 slots populated? I'd be interested in seeing how it effects Aida mem and cache and maxmemm benches compared to just 16 gbs - just to see if it's worth pursuing again - would you be so kind as to run them and show some screenshots?
2x8 cl 14 1t was simple , set the ram at 1.35 volts and enable Axmp in bios but I didn't really give it a proper go with all 4 slots populated- my patience is very limited.


----------



## becks

It might be ambiguous or of no value but for myself on an old platform I can stress test the heck out of the PC, even doing 2000% memtest and passing everything with 0 errors ...but WoW 25 raid seems to be the ultimate wall as I always BSOD there







and end up lowering the OC


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well perhaps the software can cause Ryzen to crash in certain instances. Could lead to a false stability test. Just a guess though.


Thanks, at least I had the newest one downloaded I will run additional tests. What have you all been benching with and which version.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking the Pro Carbon so far?


I like it so far; however, the options to overclock seem pretty limited and no option to OC BLCK that I have found.

Edit: also xmp does not run like showing on there compatible ram sheet with 4 sticks at 2666 or even with overclocking any higher than 2133. I will probably eventually sell this set of ram and pick up 2 sticks once more people test 2x16 3000 to 3200 on this board. Does not really matter much though other than benching as it is not going to make but a small difference in gaming.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ryzen will eventually show it's true power...
> 
> http://gamingbad.com/300-plus-developers-working-optimize-amd-ryzens-performance-games/
> 
> "AMD is working double-time to ensure Ryzen is the top performer in the most popular AAA titles today. It's teamed up with over 300+ developers to help optimize their Zen core CPUs *in order to attain maximum performance at 1080p resolution*."


Good stuff but with the 1080, 1080TI and video cards to come 1440p 144 hz or 4k in my opinion is what most will be using if not already

Edit: sorry i should start combining qoutes and information into one. WIll try to do so going forward.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think @looniam has the perfect quote in his sig for this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the golden rule of statistics: A personal sample size of one is a sufficient basis upon which to draw universal conclusions.
Click to expand...


----------



## keikei

Hey guys,

i'm very tempted to do a ryzen build now. Should I? I would like a macro board, but as of right now there doesnt seem to be too many options. I'm also still running win7 as well. Do i upgrade to 10? Thanks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Good stuff but with the 1080, 1080TI and video cards to come 1440p 144 hz or 4k in my opinion is what most will be using if not already
> 
> Edit: sorry i should start combining qoutes and information into one. WIll try to do so going forward.


I only highlighted 1080p because of all the crying noobs that game at that resolution.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I only highlighted 1080p because of all the crying noobs that game at that resolution.


Only noobs don't game on ultrawides. Bam, mic drop lol. Honestly id rather play 2560x1080 then 1440 so much more fun and immersive, dont have 800$ for a 1440 ultrawide though.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Only noobs don't game on ultrawides. Bam, mic drop lol. Honestly id rather play 2560x1080 then 1440 so much more fun and immersive, dont have 800$ for a 1440 ultrawide though.


Ultrawide isn't an option for me since I have to run dual monitor for video work. Just not enough room on my desk. I run 1440p on a 25" monitor, lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> All of those things are either about AIDA not recognising some parts of the platform or it's performance might be under or overestimated.
> 
> Doesn't mean much for the stress test itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped the question in there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Well perhaps the software can cause Ryzen to crash in certain instances. Could lead to a false stability test. Just a guess though.
Click to expand...

Maybe, hence the reason why I asked








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking the Pro Carbon so far?
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far; however, the options to overclock seem pretty limited and no option to OC BLCK that I have found.
> 
> Edit: also xmp does not run like showing on there compatible ram sheet with 4 sticks at 2666 or even with overclocking any higher than 2133. I will probably eventually sell this set of ram and pick up 2 sticks once more people test 2x16 3000 to 3200 on this board. Does not really matter much though other than benching as it is not going to make but a small difference in gaming.
Click to expand...

no bclk OC on any boards apart from the Fatality Pro, Tachi, Gaming K7 and Hero atm sorry.

Good to know you like the board though, alot of people have been asking about it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think @looniam has the perfect quote in his sig for this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the golden rule of statistics: A personal sample size of one is a sufficient basis upon which to draw universal conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Haha, well it does apply to alot fo things here on OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I only highlighted 1080p because of all the crying noobs that game at that resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only noobs don't game on ultrawides. Bam, mic drop lol. Honestly id rather play 2560x1080 then 1440 so much more fun and immersive, dont have 800$ for a 1440 ultrawide though.
Click to expand...

I was very lucky, paid $500 AUD for my 3440x1440 monitor (about $370 freedom bucks)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Only noobs don't game on ultrawides. Bam, mic drop lol. Honestly id rather play 2560x1080 then 1440 so much more fun and immersive, dont have 800$ for a 1440 ultrawide though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ultrawide isn't an option for me since I have to run dual monitor for video work. Just not enough room on my desk. I run 1440p on a 25" monitor, lol.
Click to expand...

I have an Ultrawide for gaming and a 28" 4k for all my other junk, you can always make it work


----------



## cssorkinman

Quick comparison 2400 mhz vs 3200 mhz ram speeds all else should be the same * CL 14 1T 2x8 gbs*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quick comparison 2400 mhz vs 3200 mhz ram speeds all else should be the same * CL 14 1T 2x8 gbs*


Yup, that confirms it, I need faster memory, cheers mate +Rep


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quick comparison 2400 mhz vs 3200 mhz ram speeds all else should be the same * CL 14 1T 2x8 gbs*


what cpu clock? can u do some game ?like gta 5


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Ultrawide isn't an option for me since I have to run dual monitor for video work. Just not enough room on my desk. I run 1440p on a 25" monitor, lol.


Stack em above each other haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quick comparison 2400 mhz vs 3200 mhz ram speeds all else should be the same * CL 14 1T 2x8 gbs*


So from 2133 to 2666 should be a nice little boost as well. Cant wait to get to 3200


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quick comparison 2400 mhz vs 3200 mhz ram speeds all else should be the same * CL 14 1T 2x8 gbs*


Nice chart. My rig is blazing at 4Ghz/3200Mhz CAS 14. Too bad it sucks at 720p gaming.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Figured out a way to adjust subtimings since no bclk generator on this board. Kind of a PITA as its buggy as crap. 2933mhz strap @ 12-10-10-28


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Installing Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling like the Chinese chips are better than the Malay and I got a Malay.
Click to expand...

thanks for reminding me lol, just checked mine, is 1800x China, hope that means it has a better chance but xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quick comparison 2400 mhz vs 3200 mhz ram speeds all else should be the same * CL 14 1T 2x8 gbs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chart. My rig is blazing at 4Ghz/3200Mhz CAS 14. Too bad it sucks at 720p gaming.
Click to expand...

Oh ya you know those hardcore 240hz 720p pro gamers out there "oh no"


----------



## RyzenChrist

My 1700 is a Chinese chip as well


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> My 1700 is a Chinese chip as well


Mine's Chinese and hits a wall at 3.9, We don't have enough data atm to draw conclusions.


----------



## Lance01

Nice clocks is it stable? @pewnflavortang


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mine's Chinese and hits a wall at 3.9, We don't have enough data atm to draw conclusions.


Mine's a Mexican and hates walls.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mine's Chinese and hits a wall at 3.9, We don't have enough data atm to draw conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's a Mexican and hates walls.
Click to expand...

Mine doesn't give a crap about american politics


----------



## Z0eff

Does Ryzen force CAS latency to 14? Still figuring out what RAM to get for my build, if that's the case then I guess getting ram that's rated for CL14 at 3200 MHz would be the way to go right? Not that I see anything like that on the QVL of any of the boards I'm looking at...


----------



## Z0eff

*Deleted*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Does Ryzen force CAS latency to 14? Still figuring out what RAM to get for my build, if that's the case then I guess getting ram that's rated for CL14 at 3200 MHz would be the way to go right? Not that I see anything like that on the QVL of any of the boards I'm looking at...


No it doesn't, you can change timings in most BIOS now I think, I'm on auto with speed set to 2666Mhz for the time being.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it doesn't, you can change timings in most BIOS now I think, I'm on auto with speed set to 2666Mhz for the time being.


Hrm. How important is CAS latency these days anyway?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it doesn't, you can change timings in most BIOS now I think, I'm on auto with speed set to 2666Mhz for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm. How important is CAS latency these days anyway?
Click to expand...

I think @cssorkinman partially answered that in his graph above.

I cannot do much in the way of memory meddling atm otherwise I'd run a few tests myself.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

unfortunately my asrock killer sli/ac does not have subtiming adjustments in the bios.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it doesn't, you can change timings in most BIOS now I think, I'm on auto with speed set to 2666Mhz for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm. How important is CAS latency these days anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think @cssorkinman partially answered that in his graph above.
> 
> I cannot do much in the way of memory meddling atm otherwise I'd run a few tests myself.
Click to expand...

I wanted to do the api feature test in that comparison too, but the results are just too bizarre to draw anything from lol - more later if i get to it. For now , its corned beef and cabbage time !


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> unfortunately my asrock killer sli/ac does not have subtiming adjustments in the bios.


Yeah that's what's I'm thinking will be the case with the mini-ATX ASRock board I'm looking at as well. Makes me really nervous when it comes to RAM, me and RAM never go well together for some reason.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What is the best program to monitor temps on ryzen ?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What is the best program to monitor temps on ryzen ?


hwinfo64 seems to be working well.


----------



## Cannon19932006

I want to push 4GHz, but I'm not entirely sure how strong the VRM's are on this board. Has there been any info on the MSI B350 Tomahawk VRM's?


----------



## MrPerforations

if its a six vrm job, mine is also 6 vrm type, got a stable 1.5v out of it, anything higher and the the pc starts freezing even at same clock.
the new revision did better still, so six vrm is quit good.


----------



## Neokolzia

Apparently the test that PCPER did to debunk Ryzen Scheduling issues was itself debunked and said by tester themselves that there's actually issues.

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-21#post-38790056


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5yzt5o/is_the_win_10_scheduler_bug_real/
.

Additionally some videos from later in that discussion on Anandtech:

(Showing impact from crossing the Fabric between CCX's)





(Showing Windows Randomly assigning threads via the scheduler)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Apparently the test that PCPER did to debunk Ryzen Scheduling issues was itself debunked and said by tester themselves that there's actually issues.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-21#post-38790056
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5yzt5o/is_the_win_10_scheduler_bug_real/
> .
> 
> Additionally some videos from later in that discussion on Anandtech:
> 
> (Showing impact from crossing the Fabric between CCX's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Showing Windows Randomly assigning threads via the scheduler)


Pcper (just like gamer nexus) should never, EVER be taken seriously. They are the joke of the internet. I have never seen a website bash AMD more then pcper does, it is outrageous that they still exist. It's the hardcore intel/nvidia of the internet. Its quite sad really.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Apparently the test that PCPER did to debunk Ryzen Scheduling issues was itself debunked and said by tester themselves that there's actually issues.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-21#post-38790056
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5yzt5o/is_the_win_10_scheduler_bug_real/
> .
> 
> Additionally some videos from later in that discussion on Anandtech:
> 
> (Showing impact from crossing the Fabric between CCX's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Showing Windows Randomly assigning threads via the scheduler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pcper (just like gamer nexus) should never, EVER be taken seriously. They are the joke of the internet. I have never seen a website bash AMD more then pcper does, it is outrageous that they still exist. It's the hardcore intel/nvidia of the internet. Its quite sad really.
Click to expand...

^ that type of comment is unnecessary and does a disservice.
i am going to be upfront and transparent that i like PCper; i also have a fondness for allyn's geekiness.

with that said, i posted the article in the news section hoping people would scrutinize the testing. but no, aside from one forum member, the site and it's perceived bias was 99% of the topic (which i will admit i am also guilty of). in the meantime, the forum members of anandtech questioned the tests and found the conclusion was in error by the testing itself has been helpful.

to be blunt, the whole thing has left me disgusted with the membership here; attitudes such as your post will not help confirm and fix what problems ryzen is having.

but i still







ya man!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^ that type of comment is unnecessary and does a disservice.
> i am going to be upfront and transparent that i like PCper; i also have a fondness for allyn's geekiness.
> 
> with that said, i posted the article in the news section hoping people would scrutinize the testing. but no, aside from one forum member, the site and it's perceived bias was 99% of the topic (which i will admit i am also guilty of). in the meantime, the forum members of anandtech questioned the tests and found the conclusion was in error by the testing itself has been helpful.
> 
> to be blunt, the whole thing has left me disgusted with the membership here; attitudes such as your post will not help confirm and fix what problems ryzen is having.
> 
> but i still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya man!


Reviewers with no knowledge won't be able to fix what AMD and Microsoft cant fix themselves lol.

You honestly can't tell me that pcper isn't biased at all.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pcper (just like gamer nexus) should never, EVER be taken seriously. They are the joke of the internet. I have never seen a website bash AMD more then pcper does, it is outrageous that they still exist. It's the hardcore intel/nvidia of the internet. Its quite sad really.


lol

You do know PC Perspective used to be AMDMB.com, right? They can bash whoever the hell they want, just like anybody else.

I liked the site when it was AMDMB.com, and I still like it now.

I also happen to like Gamer Nexus.

You seem to be bashing both of them like you're saying they bash AMD. Just pointing that out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Apparently the test that PCPER did to debunk Ryzen Scheduling issues was itself debunked and said by tester themselves that there's actually issues.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-21#post-38790056
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5yzt5o/is_the_win_10_scheduler_bug_real/
> .
> 
> Additionally some videos from later in that discussion on Anandtech:
> 
> (Showing impact from crossing the Fabric between CCX's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Showing Windows Randomly assigning threads via the scheduler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pcper (just like gamer nexus) should never, EVER be taken seriously. They are the joke of the internet. I have never seen a website bash AMD more then pcper does, it is outrageous that they still exist. It's the hardcore intel/nvidia of the internet. Its quite sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that type of comment is unnecessary and does a disservice.
> i am going to be upfront and transparent that i like PCper; i also have a fondness for allyn's geekiness.
> 
> with that said, i posted the article in the news section hoping people would scrutinize the testing. but no, aside from one forum member, the site and it's perceived bias was 99% of the topic (which i will admit i am also guilty of). in the meantime, the forum members of anandtech questioned the tests and found the conclusion was in error by the testing itself has been helpful.
> 
> to be blunt, the whole thing has left me disgusted with the membership here; attitudes such as your post will not help confirm and fix what problems ryzen is having.
> 
> but i still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya man!
Click to expand...

I read it and did this:


^ Cinebench Single Core Test


^ Cinebench Single Core test with affinity set to Core 2

Both those images told me someone is obviously wrong, I also Tested in Win 7 later:



One core fully loaded for the duration of the test.

That was the "silver bullet"


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> lol
> 
> You do know PC Perspective used to be AMDMB.com, right? They can bash whoever the hell they want, just like anybody else.
> 
> I liked the site when it was AMDMB.com, and I still like it now.
> 
> I also happen to like Gamer Nexus.
> 
> You seem to be bashing both of them like you're saying they bash AMD. Just pointing that out.


Just stating facts man that's all. In recent days both sites have been called out by other reviewers and rightly so. They have absolutely botched their ryzen reviews and got called out on it. But its way off topic for this thread.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I read it and did this:
> 
> 
> ^ Cinebench Single Core Test
> 
> 
> ^ Cinebench Single Core test with affinity set to Core 2
> 
> Both those images told me someone is obviously wrong, I also Tested in Win 7 later:
> 
> 
> 
> One core fully loaded for the duration of the test.
> 
> That was the "silver bullet"


Well played.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^ that type of comment is unnecessary and does a disservice.
> i am going to be upfront and transparent that i like PCper; i also have a fondness for allyn's geekiness.
> 
> with that said, i posted the article in the news section hoping people would scrutinize the testing. but no, aside from one forum member, the site and it's perceived bias was 99% of the topic (which i will admit i am also guilty of). in the meantime, the forum members of anandtech questioned the tests and found the conclusion was in error by the testing itself has been helpful.
> 
> to be blunt, the whole thing has left me disgusted with the membership here; attitudes such as your post will not help confirm and fix what problems ryzen is having.
> 
> but i still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewers with no knowledge won't be able to fix what AMD and Microsoft cant fix themselves lol.
> 
> You honestly can't tell me that pcper isn't biased at all.
Click to expand...

well they weren't trying "to fix anything" but do testing to show what it could or couldn't be - that's the first step in trouble shooting. but you know that, right?









for the latter, everyone has bias, it's human. a bit OT but, any proper review paper published would have the author's bias stated at the very beginning. afa PCper, sure, there will be some bias but i certainly won't subscribed to the baseless accusations of being paid off.

seriously, everytime they are at an AMD/RTG event, which is every time AMD/RTG has an event, they always get an interview from raja or richard hallock. i have doubts that would happen if they are nearly as biased as folks claim.









and seeing your last reply- rhetorically- if they "botched" the ryzen review that is getting people to call them out for it; if it was such a failed product that people claim their reviews states . . why was it given a gold award?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well they weren't trying "to fix anything" but do testing to show what it could or couldn't be - that's the first step in trouble shooting. but you know that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the latter, everyone has bias, it's human. a bit OT but, any proper review paper published would have the author's bias stated at the very beginning. afa PCper, sure, there will be some bias but i certainly won't subscribed to the baseless accusations of being paid off.
> 
> seriously, everytime they are at an AMD/RTG event, which is every time AMD/RTG has an event, they always get an interview from raja or richard hallock. i have doubts that would happen if they are nearly as biased as folks claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and seeing your last reply- rhetorically- if they "botched" the ryzen review that is getting people to call them out for it; if it was such a failed product that people claim their reviews states . . why was it given a gold award?


A bit hard to read but guess punctuation owns you.

I trouble shoot daily, but i don't go around posting failed troubleshooting diagnoses online and claiming they are correct lol.

Really? Thats like saying how does Linus get interviews with AMD yet he drops everything all the time, doesn't matter why. Why wouldn't they give pcper an interview like they do with EVERY OTHER SINGLE REVIEWER. Hell even tested.com gets interviews with amd and they're nto exactly known for pc rviews. Not giving pcper an interview would just be bad press, just like jayztwocents not being invited and receiving a press kit.

But hey lets review an OCed 7700k against a factory clocked 1700x and tell people it sucks at 1080p, then we will call AMD and record the conversation and put it online without their consent (gamernexus). So yea to me they are both complete idiots and i dont read reviews from either of em, then again theres MAYBE a handful of reviewers i trust.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I read it and did this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cinebench Single Core Test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cinebench Single Core test with affinity set to Core 2
> 
> Both those images told me someone is obviously wrong, I also Tested in Win 7 later:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One core fully loaded for the duration of the test.
> 
> That was the "silver bullet"


i saw that tweet. and didn't see it replied to.









though didn't win8 also have an issue and it was getting flonky due it the HPET? i remember HWBot invalidating benches until that got straightened around and now i see the same for ryzen/W10.

how was the fomer corrected?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I read it and did this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cinebench Single Core Test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cinebench Single Core test with affinity set to Core 2
> 
> Both those images told me someone is obviously wrong, I also Tested in Win 7 later:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One core fully loaded for the duration of the test.
> 
> That was the "silver bullet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw that tweet. and didn't see it replied to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though didn't win8 also have an issue and it was getting flonky due it the HPET? i remember HWBot invalidating benches until that got straightened around and now i see the same for ryzen/W10.
> 
> how was the fomer corrected?
Click to expand...

He did reply but didn't reply to my question afterwards:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840866157187989506%5B%2FURL getting an ISO done (It's in the OP on his Ryzen thread with USB drivers provided by The Stilt and Elmor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A bit hard to read but guess punctuation owns you.
> 
> I trouble shoot daily, but i don't go around posting failed troubleshooting diagnoses online and claiming they are correct lol.
> 
> Really? Thats like saying how does Linus get interviews with AMD yet he drops everything all the time, doesn't matter why. Why wouldn't they give pcper an interview like they do with EVERY OTHER SINGLE REVIEWER. Hell even tested.com gets interviews with amd and they're nto exactly known for pc rviews. Not giving pcper an interview would just be bad press, just like jayztwocents not being invited and receiving a press kit.
> 
> But hey lets review an OCed 7700k against a factory clocked 1700x and tell people it sucks at 1080p, then we will call AMD and record the conversation and put it online without their consent (gamernexus). So yea to me they are both complete idiots and i dont read reviews from either of em, then again theres MAYBE a handful of reviewers i trust.


actually my punctuation, albeit not perfect, is more than acceptable in this venue. and i have the ability to use it; such as for 4 years in a university.

but ad hominem attack aside . . . naw, nevermind we are done here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> actually my punctuation, albeit not perfect, is more than acceptable in this venue. and i have the ability to use it; such as for 4 years in a university.
> 
> but ad hominem attack aside . . . naw, nevermind we are done here.


Well played, now continue to stick up for pcper in the other thread please.









P.S. Try not to brag too much about your university degree, won't help you look any less biased.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He did reply but didn't reply to my question afterwards:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840866157187989506%5B%2FURL getting an ISO done (It's in the OP on his Ryzen thread with USB drivers provided by The Stilt and Elmor


yeah that was/is me.







i thought you also tweeted ryan or maybe i am wrong.

to try to throw it in a nutshell; i am seeing a lot of stuff with the bios clock generator and HPET along with windows thread scheduler, SMT, CCX and setting core affinity. so there is something going on between the firmware OS and hardware.

with all those variables involved . . seems it would take more than one fix, no?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He did reply but didn't reply to my question afterwards:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840866157187989506%5B%2FURL getting an ISO done (It's in the OP on his Ryzen thread with USB drivers provided by The Stilt and Elmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that was/is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you also tweeted ryan or maybe i am wrong.
> 
> to try to throw it in a nutshell; i am seeing a lot of stuff with the bios clock generator and HPET along with windows thread scheduler, SMT, CCX and setting core affinity. so there is something going on between the firmware OS and hardware.
> 
> with all those variables involved . . seems it would take more than one fix, no?
Click to expand...

I occasionally tweet at ryan for things but he didn't write the article, always better to go to the source.

This is something that I am still trying to wrap my head around and understand so I'm playing a guessing game most of the time here but I know the core/thread behaviour is very funky on Win 10 atm

in Firestrike Physics (uses up to 64 threads iirc) for example I haven't seen my Ryzen chip go over 70% utilisation but in the Time Spy CPU test it sits around 95% usage which is what it should be doing, I also had a friend with Dual Xeons test it and he was only getting 60% usage across all cores+threads on both CPUs with Win 10.

I also found out thanks to @SuperZan that running fraps while using the CPU-Z benchmark really messes with the core usage and drops it from 100% usage to around 50% as well so there is definately something going on that shouldn't be here.

I don't think it'll be fixed in a single patch no but there is something wrong here and it needs to be fixed asap.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I occasionally tweet at ryan for things but he didn't write the article, always better to go to the source.
> 
> This is something that I am still trying to wrap my head around and understand so I'm playing a guessing game most of the time here but I know the core/thread behaviour is very funky on Win 10 atm
> 
> in Firestrike Physics (uses up to 64 threads iirc) for example I haven't seen my Ryzen chip go over 70% utilisation but in the Time Spy CPU test it sits around 95% usage which is what it should be doing, I also had a friend with Dual Xeons test it and he was only getting 60% usage across all cores+threads on both CPUs with Win 10.
> 
> I also found out thanks to @SuperZan that running fraps while using the CPU-Z benchmark really messes with the core usage and drops it from 100% usage to around 50% as well so there is definately something going on that shouldn't be here.
> 
> I don't think it'll be fixed in a single patch no but there is something wrong here and it needs to be fixed asap.


Cpuz stress and benchmark bounce around a lot if you use other progrsms at the same time. For me using hwinfo and msi afterburner would make the multi thread go from around 20k down to 9k. Once hwinfo is minimized would shoot back to 20k. I found it rather odd.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> only reason i have amd 1700x was excuse to dump off my 6700k to someone who really is lucky to have a 6700k at all,
> and get a backup/TV living room rig that has same processing power as my main rig, in case my main rig craps itself.
> 
> Because it happened before, used to have Asus rampage v extreme, a lot of things was screwy with that mobo to the point where im like "screw this" and sold off mobo and had microcenter change it to Gigabyte Phoenix SLI, lot more stable, woo.
> 
> Heck, even the brand new Ryzen gigabyte X370 i have now is STABLE, albeit stuck with 2133 mhz ram (mine is 3200 mhz) but for now, gigabyte has a STABLE bios on brand new platform. just needs newer bios for better support for higher-clocked ram.


I had pretty much the same crappy feel when transitioning from X58 to x99. The platform was so screwy that at some point I had 3 different sets of RAM ( all of them at the QVL ), ASUS X99 Deluxe, ASUS Rampage V, ASrock Fatality pro. Only when I got me the Asrock fatality pro X99 I was able to be stable with the platform but I also got me another X58 motherboard just in case... If you think about it, coming from [email protected] to 5820K is not really that much of an upgrade.
Now, I sold my X99 Rig and still waiting on the PRIME X370 to arrive but then I see all those reports of asus motherboards crapping out with am4 and I just hope to have an sweet and trouble free transition to AM4/R7 1700.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I occasionally tweet at ryan for things but he didn't write the article, always better to go to the source.
> 
> This is something that I am still trying to wrap my head around and understand so I'm playing a guessing game most of the time here but I know the core/thread behaviour is very funky on Win 10 atm
> 
> in Firestrike Physics (uses up to 64 threads iirc) for example I haven't seen my Ryzen chip go over 70% utilisation but in the Time Spy CPU test it sits around 95% usage which is what it should be doing, I also had a friend with Dual Xeons test it and he was only getting 60% usage across all cores+threads on both CPUs with Win 10.
> 
> I also found out thanks to @SuperZan that running fraps while using the CPU-Z benchmark really messes with the core usage and drops it from 100% usage to around 50% as well so there is definately something going on that shouldn't be here.
> 
> I don't think it'll be fixed in a single patch no but there is something wrong here and it needs to be fixed asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Cpuz stress and benchmark bounce around a lot if you use other progrsms at the same time. For me using hwinfo and msi afterburner would make the multi thread go from around 20k down to 9k. Once hwinfo is minimized would shoot back to 20k. I found it rather odd.
Click to expand...

I've tried a bit of everything, Task Manager, HWiNFO64 and even the Logitech app on my phone, results seem to always be the same for me.

HWiNFO is by far the most accurate with it's awesome little graphs but task manager is very good for things you need a quick snippet of









as I said something is funky but the weird thing is gaming is fine for me, it actually feels a little smoother than my old system so I haven't got much to complain about but free performance is never bad


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've tried a bit of everything, Task Manager, HWiNFO64 and even the Logitech app on my phone, results seem to always be the same for me.
> 
> HWiNFO is by far the most accurate with it's awesome little graphs but task manager is very good for things you need a quick snippet of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said something is funky but the weird thing is gaming is fine for me, it actually feels a little smoother than my old system so I haven't got much to complain about but free performance is never bad


Same here especially bf1 for me. From a 4690k to 1700x is a good upgrade. 4690k single perf is much better but multi was hopeless. I was at 164 in cinebench 1700x was at 150 or so.

Still pissed the mobo died i miss her already.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Damn that is so odd, i took mine off 3x on my Gaming 5 and its been fine. I'm honestly trying to think of what it could be. I did only use the inner part of the gasket as ek didnt send me the whole am4 rubber gasket but i dont see that making a difference. Im kinda wondering if i should have them send me the screws and use the factory backplate instead of the ek one but my thermal paste spread was so beautiful the pressure must be perfect.
> 
> Only thing i could think of would be the springs are just too strong and not letting the waterblock push back up. Mine have been in for over a year pretty sure theyve softened up but idk. I'm at a total loss for the people having problems. Tons of us are using it and even using the am3 backplate on the asus one, which to my knowledge the am4 and am3 are the same thickness, but backplate thickness isnt going to matter. So lost here haha




All this sounds like piss poor ball - pad connections / cracks under the processor pin assembly.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've tried a bit of everything, Task Manager, HWiNFO64 and even the Logitech app on my phone, results seem to always be the same for me.
> 
> HWiNFO is by far the most accurate with it's awesome little graphs but task manager is very good for things you need a quick snippet of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said something is funky but the weird thing is gaming is fine for me, it actually feels a little smoother than my old system so I haven't got much to complain about but free performance is never bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here especially bf1 for me. From a 4690k to 1700x is a good upgrade. 4690k single perf is much better but multi was hopeless. I was at 164 in cinebench 1700x was at 150 or so.
> 
> Still pissed the mobo died i miss her already.
Click to expand...

I hit 166cb Single core earlier at 4.0









But yeah, Skylakes single core was fine but all the games I play either play well enough or are multi-threaded anyway so for me this was an upgrade.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> 
> 
> All this sounds like piss poor ball - pad connections / cracks under the processor pin assembly.


Super blurry pic here. What am i looking at? Have you solved the issue why some are having posting issues?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've tried a bit of everything, Task Manager, HWiNFO64 and even the Logitech app on my phone, results seem to always be the same for me.
> 
> HWiNFO is by far the most accurate with it's awesome little graphs but task manager is very good for things you need a quick snippet of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said something is funky but the weird thing is gaming is fine for me, it actually feels a little smoother than my old system so I haven't got much to complain about but free performance is never bad


Aida64 will do an on screen overlay of all sorts of system parameters and doesn't seem to impact performance. It shows so many things I had to pare it down to get just the ones I wanted - on a 4K screen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've tried a bit of everything, Task Manager, HWiNFO64 and even the Logitech app on my phone, results seem to always be the same for me.
> 
> HWiNFO is by far the most accurate with it's awesome little graphs but task manager is very good for things you need a quick snippet of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said something is funky but the weird thing is gaming is fine for me, it actually feels a little smoother than my old system so I haven't got much to complain about but free performance is never bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 will do an on screen overlay of all sorts of system parameters and doesn't seem to impact performance. It shows so many things I had to pare it down to get just the ones I wanted - on a 4K screen.
Click to expand...

Good to know, I may give a go in the future, I use multi-monitor so I normally just pull everything up on my other monitor as well.


----------



## Blowie

Does anyone has problem with W10 pro crashes all the time with the new Ryzen material? Even mouse and keyboard stutters all the time...


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm feeling like the Chinese chips are better than the Malay and I got a Malay.


My 1800x is Malay as well... but seeing as I have no mobo... I can't really speak to how well it does anything other than be an expensive dust collection device.







Anywho, what makes you think the Chin chips are any better / worse?


----------



## Redbugz007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> My 1800x is Malay as well... but seeing as I have no mobo... I can't really speak to how well it does anything other than be an expensive dust collection device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what makes you think the Chin chips are any better / worse?


Apart from Malay/China differences, there are also chips with and without "D" marked on them. Looks like many reviewers got the "D" marked chips.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Honestly, I was playing Killer Instinct on my Ryzen rig (a game which targets 90FPS internally at all times but outputs 60 hz)

And uh, no problem there at all, at either 1080p or 4K.

What's all the "bad" gaming CPU coming from?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I had pretty much the same crappy feel when transitioning from X58 to x99. The platform was so screwy that at some point I had 3 different sets of RAM ( all of them at the QVL ), ASUS X99 Deluxe, ASUS Rampage V, ASrock Fatality pro. Only when I got me the Asrock fatality pro X99 I was able to be stable with the platform but I also got me another X58 motherboard just in case... If you think about it, coming from [email protected] to 5820K is not really that much of an upgrade.
> Now, I sold my X99 Rig and still waiting on the PRIME X370 to arrive but then I see all those reports of asus motherboards crapping out with am4 and I just hope to have an sweet and trouble free transition to AM4/R7 1700.


Yea, it seemed too familiar.... Asus mobos having issues and im like gee, sounds like my experience with Asus Rampage V Extreme....

oh and btw, got RAM to be stable at 2666 mhz, CAS 16. Nothing higher yet, at least for my specific RAM.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Same here especially bf1 for me. From a 4690k to 1700x is a good upgrade. 4690k single perf is much better but multi was hopeless. I was at 164 in cinebench 1700x was at 150 or so.
> 
> Still pissed the mobo died i miss her already.


keeping ur z97 mobo? Good idea.

the Ryzen 1700x is MY backup rig to my x99, just or really, in case either of them go screwy. Microcenter fixes one of the rigs while the other rig works fine ATM.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redbugz007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> My 1800x is Malay as well... but seeing as I have no mobo... I can't really speak to how well it does anything other than be an expensive dust collection device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what makes you think the Chin chips are any better / worse?
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from Malay/China differences, there are also chips with and without "D" marked on them. Looks like many reviewers got the "D" marked chips.
Click to expand...

The will of D......


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it doesn't, you can change timings in most BIOS now I think, I'm on auto with speed set to 2666Mhz for the time being.


I don't know about other boards mate. But I am fairly certain my RAM can do 3200C13-13-13-30-1T but even on Manual Timings and XMP (DOCP) OFF, I can bring down CL to C13. Weird.

It's not that important as the Fabric is the one that matters.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it doesn't, you can change timings in most BIOS now I think, I'm on auto with speed set to 2666Mhz for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about other boards mate. But I am fairly certain my RAM can do 3200C13-13-13-30-1T but even on Manual Timings and XMP (DOCP) OFF, I can bring down CL to C13. Weird.
> 
> It's not that important as the Fabric is the one that matters.
Click to expand...

I was meaning secondary timings


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The will of D......


The one piece reference


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The will of D......
> 
> 
> 
> The one piece reference
Click to expand...

Hush you


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Honestly, I was playing Killer Instinct on my Ryzen rig (a game which targets 90FPS internally at all times but outputs 60 hz)
> 
> And uh, no problem there at all, at either 1080p or 4K.
> 
> What's all the "bad" gaming CPU coming from?


Is Killer instanct any good? Have not heard of it.

But glad to hear 4k gaming on Ryzen is good.

I'll be getting a new 32" 4k IPS monitor, and GTX 1080 soon, so I will also for the first time be able to play 4k games!!


----------



## Blowie

To keep you informed about my setup; can't get even the updates done, the systems crashes constanly before, btw bios on my Prime X370-PRO is 0504, still crap

Funny thing, my old PC is already sold amd gone hahahaha


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Apparently the test that PCPER did to debunk Ryzen Scheduling issues was itself debunked and said by tester themselves that there's actually issues.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-21#post-38790056
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5yzt5o/is_the_win_10_scheduler_bug_real/
> .
> 
> Additionally some videos from later in that discussion on Anandtech:
> 
> (Showing impact from crossing the Fabric between CCX's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Showing Windows Randomly assigning threads via the scheduler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pcper (just like gamer nexus) should never, EVER be taken seriously. They are the joke of the internet. I have never seen a website bash AMD more then pcper does, it is outrageous that they still exist. It's the hardcore intel/nvidia of the internet. Its quite sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that type of comment is unnecessary and does a disservice.
> i am going to be upfront and transparent that i like PCper; i also have a fondness for allyn's geekiness.
> 
> with that said, i posted the article in the news section hoping people would scrutinize the testing. but no, aside from one forum member, the site and it's perceived bias was 99% of the topic (which i will admit i am also guilty of). in the meantime, the forum members of anandtech questioned the tests and found the conclusion was in error by the testing itself has been helpful.
> 
> to be blunt, the whole thing has left me disgusted with the membership here; attitudes such as your post will not help confirm and fix what problems ryzen is having.
> 
> but i still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya man!
Click to expand...

I appoligize but I do Not have a 1800x running to Test and come to my own conclusions, I am reporting what I HEAR as Hearsay I am not confirming truths Like anything that comes from a Individual its something someone saids and needs to be critically evaluated. I don't appreciate the Criticism for allowing other people who may have read Pcper's analysis such as myself and only now to stumble upon peolpe that are debunking it.

Everyone is in their own state of media and reviewers, and knowledge. I don't understand how you'd possibly expect everyone to know everything but ok, I only posted this like anything else to help engage users in the critical review and thought processes to figure out that there may be more for the story.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

It is done....my wallet sure feels lighter now


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Super blurry pic here. What am i looking at? Have you solved the issue why some are having posting issues?


I see similar issues in my day to day work. Usually when dealing with FPGAs that are exposed to thermal testing. Separation of the ball grid from the PCB / CCA pads. High connection density surface mount components utilize a very small amount of solder in the form of balls which are often times vacuum heat flowed in processing to attach a component (FPGA) to the fiberglass board or circuit card assembly.

Over the years regulations in material uses have forced manufacturers to utilize less environmentally damaging materials which in turn means using solders with higher melting points which don't flow as well or suffer from non-uniform joints between the chip / component and the trace / pad junction interface.

This may lead to issues when components are attached, how they are attached, how heat is transferred during the manufacturing phases... on and on... which makes the whole affair an intensely iterative process. These techniques, timings, mixes, so on are often proprietary secret sauce.

Most production pipelines have testing such as floating head / flying probe checking continuity, resistance, and capacitance values or JTAG testing will show that these ball grid arrays are ok, when, in fact that may have potentially poor connections that don't show up until the part is stressed. That is later down the production pipeline in application specific work or testing, or at the end user. In this case with the waterblocks, it would seem to me that the loading on the spring system is "potentially" causing the edge balls to separate from the lever - pin - chip assembly. There could also be some potential in the CCA traces being disconnected or a trace being put to ground or removed from ground reference.

This can occur when the PCB has a ground "layer" in the PCB buildup process. Many of these newer boards utilize multiple layer PCBs for improved grounding, noise reduction, and RF / transmission energy / frequency reflections.



I think you had mentioned you hadn't had the issue, but you did say you utilized a "cross tightening pattern" when affixing the WB to the MB/Proc. This is THE method of choice as it evenly distributes the load avoiding a potential over stressed component / cracked connection.

I would say that with WBs in this application less is more, so 12-16 (just off the top of my head) inch pounds is where I would be comfortable at. Thing is these springs are linear, so unless they are bottomed out, the force applied is "is round about" the same. I strongly suspect that the end users are "bottoming out" the springs or these springs are overly strong for the application and should be replaced at the local hardware store for something more appropriate.

A high quality water block with a mirror or near mirror finish when paired with a properly prepared chip surface will "cling" together and require force to separate. Like placing glass on glass. The addition of force would only help if there was excess air pockets between the surfaces. I would recommend just re-seating the components and trying again rather than forcing the issue.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> It is done....my wallet sure feels lighter now


uh ho xD you do know the uhm.. issues regarding that ram, I believe the higher CL stuff has trouble the CL16 3600 or CL 17 3866 seem to be ok and the CL14 3200. But the Higher CL's apparently so far are being reported as incompatible, until AMD/Motherboards update some stuff according to Gskill at least. and I haven't seen anyone successfully post 3200 yet with the CL16's

And yes I have it too, well same Strain, and am very concerned about its functionality, or death. All I know is definitely do not enable XMP right now with it, or very least if you have a Gigabyte board.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> It is done....my wallet sure feels lighter now
> 
> 
> 
> uh ho xD you do know the uhm.. issues regarding that ram, I believe the higher CL stuff has trouble the CL16 3600 or CL 17 3866 seem to be ok and the CL14 3200. But the Higher CL's apparently so far are being reported as incompatible, until AMD/Motherboards update some stuff according to Gskill at least. and I haven't seen anyone successfully post 3200 yet with the CL16's
> 
> And yes I have it too, well same Strain, and am very concerned about its functionality, or death. All I know is definitely do not enable XMP right now with it, or very least if you have a Gigabyte board.
Click to expand...

Well aware of all the issues but that is the kit I wanted, am going to be splitting it up for two systems (one being Skylake) so it works out cheaper buying a 32GB kit than 2x16GB kits


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> I see similar issues in my day to day work. Usually when dealing with FPGAs that are exposed to thermal testing. Separation of the ball grid from the PCB / CCA pads. High connection density surface mount components utilize a very small amount of solder in the form of balls which are often times vacuum heat flowed in processing to attach a component (FPGA) to the fiberglass board or circuit card assembly.
> 
> Over the years regulations in material uses have forced manufacturers to utilize less environmentally damaging materials which in turn means using solders with higher melting points which don't flow as well or suffer from non-uniform joints between the chip / component and the trace / pad junction interface.
> 
> This may lead to issues when components are attached, how they are attached, how heat is transferred during the manufacturing phases... on and on... which makes the whole affair an intensely iterative process. These techniques, timings, mixes, so on are often proprietary secret sauce.
> 
> Most production pipelines have testing such as floating head checking continuity, resistance, and capacitance values or JTAG testing will show that these ball grid arrays are ok, when, in fact that may have potentially poor connections that don't show up until the part is stressed. That is later down the production pipeline in application specific work or testing, or at the end user. In this case with the waterblocks, it would seem to me that the loading on the spring system is "potentially" causing the edge balls to separate from the lever - pin - chip assembly. There could also be some potential in the CCA traces being disconnected or a trace being put to ground or removed from ground reference.
> 
> This can occur when the PCB has a ground "layer" in the PCB buildup process. Many of these newer boards utilize multiple layer PCBs for improved grounding, noise reduction, and RF / transmission energy / frequency reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you had mentioned you hadn't had the issue, but you did say you utilized a "cross tightening pattern" when affixing the WB to the MB/Proc. This is THE method of choice as it evenly distributes the load avoiding a potential over stressed component / cracked connection.
> 
> I would say that with WBs in this application less is more, so 12-16 (just off the top of my head) inch pounds is where I would be comfortable at. Thing is these springs are linear, so unless they are bottomed out, the force applied is "is round about" the same. I strongly suspect that the end users are "bottoming out" the springs or these springs are overly strong for the application and should be replaced at the local hardware store for something more appropriate.
> 
> A high quality water block with a mirror or near mirror finish when paired with a properly prepared chip surface will "cling" together and require force to separate. Like placing glass on glass. The addition of force would only help if there was excess air pockets between the surfaces. I would recommend just re-seating the components and trying again rather than forcing the issue.


Thanks. I also posted a fix for people who are having issues but don't think anyone has tried it yet.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Probably just a repost but some folks may get something from this vidya'. Details the importance of the event scheduler.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> uh ho xD you do know the uhm.. issues regarding that ram, I believe the higher CL stuff has trouble the CL16 3600 or CL 17 3866 seem to be ok and the CL14 3200. But the Higher CL's apparently so far are being reported as incompatible, until AMD/Motherboards update some stuff according to Gskill at least. and I haven't seen anyone successfully post 3200 yet with the CL16's
> 
> And yes I have it too, well same Strain, and am very concerned about its functionality, or death. All I know is definitely do not enable XMP right now with it, or very least if you have a Gigabyte board.


Is this kit one of the uncompilable ones?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232394


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Apparently the test that PCPER did to debunk Ryzen Scheduling issues was itself debunked and said by tester themselves that there's actually issues.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-21#post-38790056
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5yzt5o/is_the_win_10_scheduler_bug_real/
> .
> 
> Additionally some videos from later in that discussion on Anandtech:
> 
> (Showing impact from crossing the Fabric between CCX's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Showing Windows Randomly assigning threads via the scheduler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pcper (just like gamer nexus) should never, EVER be taken seriously. They are the joke of the internet. I have never seen a website bash AMD more then pcper does, it is outrageous that they still exist. It's the hardcore intel/nvidia of the internet. Its quite sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that type of comment is unnecessary and does a disservice.
> i am going to be upfront and transparent that i like PCper; i also have a fondness for allyn's geekiness.
> 
> with that said, i posted the article in the news section hoping people would scrutinize the testing. but no, aside from one forum member, the site and it's perceived bias was 99% of the topic (which i will admit i am also guilty of). in the meantime, the forum members of anandtech questioned the tests and found the conclusion was in error by the testing itself has been helpful.
> 
> to be blunt, the whole thing has left me disgusted with the membership here; attitudes such as your post will not help confirm and fix what problems ryzen is having.
> 
> but i still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appoligize but I do Not have a 1800x running to Test and come to my own conclusions, I am reporting what I HEAR as Hearsay I am not confirming truths Like anything that comes from a Individual its something someone saids and needs to be critically evaluated. I don't appreciate the Criticism for allowing other people who may have read Pcper's analysis such as myself and only now to stumble upon peolpe that are debunking it.
> 
> Everyone is in their own state of media and reviewers, and knowledge. I don't understand how you'd possibly expect everyone to know everything but ok, I only posted this like anything else to help engage users in the critical review and thought processes to figure out that there may be more for the story.
Click to expand...

i wasn't replying to your post so i don't understand how you feel i criticized you. but since you seem to have; passing along information that either supports or disputes a conclusion of testing is relevant. i'm sure i do say that it ought to be looked at and questioned. its the subsequent mud slinging that does a disservice; which i am sure i also clarified.

so to be clear; scrutinizing testing is good but ad hominem/strawman attacks are bad.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> uh ho xD you do know the uhm.. issues regarding that ram, I believe the higher CL stuff has trouble the CL16 3600 or CL 17 3866 seem to be ok and the CL14 3200. But the Higher CL's apparently so far are being reported as incompatible, until AMD/Motherboards update some stuff according to Gskill at least. and I haven't seen anyone successfully post 3200 yet with the CL16's
> 
> And yes I have it too, well same Strain, and am very concerned about its functionality, or death. All I know is definitely do not enable XMP right now with it, or very least if you have a Gigabyte board.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this kit one of the uncompilable ones?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232394
Click to expand...

No specifically alot of people were reporting the RGB kit as having issues on the Gigabyte motherboards, Also some other kits as well. No reports of a non-gigabyte motherboard I've seen have killed ram yet by enabling XMP. Or having LED's fry etc, or entire stick actually totally Fry.

And this ram is Not listed on either Gskills or Asrocks website as Supported btw, CL14 stuff is, CL16 stuff isn't. Just means run it cool/quiet for now but ya I'm not sure the answer yet, if the CL16 stuff will eventually become compatible doesn't make much sense to me, or be listed as compatible.

Edit: The Specific CL14 for the Trident Z is not listed, but far as I've been able to tell works? From what Gskill has mentioned on their forums etc. Memory seems to be a complete ***show right now.


----------



## lastguytom

Noob question of the week!!!

i watched linus tech tips and he was using the ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI FOR HIS TEST OF THE RYZEN. HE was using 3200 mhz 2x16(32gb) would not post, he had to reduce the speed in the bios to get it to post. is anyone usinf 16gb ddr4 3200 on this MB and got it to run?

LASTGUYTOM(IN NOOB MODE)


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> Noob question of the week!!!
> 
> i watched linus tech tips and he was using the ASUS CROSSHAIR HERO VI FOR HIS TEST OF THE RYZEN. HE was using 3200 mhz 2x16(32gb) would not post, he had to reduce the speed in the bios to get it to post. is anyone usinf 16gb ddr4 3200 on this MB and got it to run?
> 
> LASTGUYTOM(IN NOOB MODE)


It'll depend on the type of RAM you use. So far, your best bet for 3200 on two sticks of 16 is probably get some TridentZ CL14 and then loosen up the timings to CL16.

On the CH6 specifically, CPU SOC voltage can help ram stability, but don't go above 1.2v.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Now, I sold my X99 Rig and still waiting on the PRIME X370 to arrive but then I see all those reports of asus motherboards crapping out with am4 and I just hope to have an sweet and trouble free transition to AM4/R7 1700.


The C6H problems should be ironed out by UEFI rev 0902. Their other boards, though . . . not so sure.

I have a C6H in a shipping box waiting for a return on Monday so I can use the Taichi instead when it comes in. Feels weird but I am a bit leery myself. Plus I want to see what the Taichi can do.

edit: someone just reported a dead c6h over on XS using 0902, going into an LN2 run but voltages were still low. Same problem: reboot loop, then bam dead after cycling power.

Ugh!


----------



## Blowie

Sorrry to bother, using an old W10 usb drive didn't help, did a recent W10 install and it helped! stupid me!


----------



## drmrlordx

BTW I can't fill out the form yet but here is the chip that I got from my Amazon pre-order (day 1):

R7 1800X
YD180XBCM88AE
UA 1707SUT
9GU5706N70005
Diffused in USA
Made in China
©2016 AMD


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> The C6H problems should be ironed out by UEFI rev 0902. Their other boards, though . . . not so sure.
> 
> I have a C6H in a shipping box waiting for a return on Monday so I can use the Taichi instead when it comes in. Feels weird but I am a bit leery myself. Plus I want to see what the Taichi can do.
> 
> edit: someone just reported a dead c6h over on XS using 0902, going into an LN2 run but voltages were still low. Same problem: reboot loop, then bam dead after cycling power.
> 
> Ugh!


Yeah, asus seems to be consistently dropping the ball over the last years, no matter the socket/platform.

Asrock had left me with a really good impression with their X99 Fatality pro. With X99 their bios was not so good but their motherboard did worked out of box. Personally that's much more important to me than a crapload of fancy stuff on a motherboard the keeps let you down.

Looking forward to your impressions on the Asrock Taichi.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Is Killer instanct any good? Have not heard of it.
> 
> But glad to hear 4k gaming on Ryzen is good.
> 
> I'll be getting a new 32" 4k IPS monitor, and GTX 1080 soon, so I will also for the first time be able to play 4k games!!


Fighting game wise, Killer Instinct beats SF5 by a mile when it comes to netcode and character variety, Also, the fighting mechanics is very deep and flexible, and different from SF or MK.

Can't really explain why its so good, but basically you have Halo's Arbiter vs Gears of War's General RAAM beating the crap out of each other in epic Ultra COOOMBOOOOOOO!!!!!

Seriously off-topic, i know.

BTW, GTX 1080 overclocked to 2050 mhz can 4K 60 fine for KI and a lot of game titles, but not as "consistent" to hit 60 fps as Titan XP/1080 Ti.

Expect 12-20 fps difference between OCed 1080 and 1080 Ti.


----------



## Blowie

Stupid me, update, old USB W10 was outdated, got new W10 installled, no crashes, getting better now, still a noob sometimes... lolz


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm all the talk of the cas 14 ram, i got this cas 16 set cause it was on sale for 98 bucks a few days ago (on sale + promo code)
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-

It just strikes me as odd more people are getting cas 14 stuff to work over 16, i figured it would have been the other way around.


----------



## mus1mus

AIDA 64 Cache Stability Test for SOC Voltage FTW!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm all the talk of the cas 14 ram, i got this cas 16 set cause it was on sale for 98 bucks a few days ago (on sale + promo code)
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
> 
> It just strikes me as odd more people are getting cas 14 stuff to work over 16, i figured it would have been the other way around.


More of the G.Skill CL14 is Samsung B-Die which evidently has subtimings that more closely mesh with Ryzen's defaults. Once we have more access to subtimings we should also see better DOCP support and ultimately, better RAM compatibility for Hynix/Micron etc.


----------



## bluej511

Double the mins for slightly less average fps? Why yes please, i don't even game in 4k lol.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Double the mins for slightly less average fps? Why yes please, i don't even game in 4k lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pairing an R7 with a 1080p monitor is like pairing a world class marble aged steak with a pint of cockney urine.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











How bout' something more like this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Pairing an R7 with a 1080p monitor is like pairing a world class marble aged steak with a pint of cockney urine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout' something more like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


People love assuming on here lol. You notice the big 4K in the screen shot?

P.S. i game on a 2560x1080 with my 1700x, guess what? Still an upgrade over my 4690k so the statistics don't matter to the individual. Anyone upgrading from an older i5/i7 or hell even dual core it's going to be an upgrade in 1080p either way.


----------



## Scotty99

What he said, this 1700 was basically released for people like me still on a 2500k.

Side note, my 1700 and motherboard are in minnesota (an hour from me actually) but fedex still says delivery date is the 15th....*** lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

The reign of Sandy Bridge has finally ended if you think about it.

Nothing really prompted most people aside from some obsessive upgrader like me because of the sheer cost to switch platforms for not much increase in IPC, cores, or features. the 7700k is STILL a 4c/8t cpu, retails for $300+ like i7 2600k almost 6 years ago, and STILL, again, 4c/8t.

Yes, there's the 25% better IPC, but that's.... you would expect more than 25% better IPC after 6 years.

The Ryzen 1700 is the people's new 2500k/2600k, that one CPU in a generation that will last you a long time, and not many CPUs held this honor.

This can be argued for the ancient Q6600 as well.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya thats whats cool about this for me, even if it isnt a 7700k in gaming....its still an upgrade over my 2500k.

And may i pat myself on the back for holding out this long lol. Finally a real upgrade, i even debated a xeon a couple years back cause of the value but glad now i waited.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> The reign of Sandy Bridge has finally ended if you think about it.
> 
> Nothing really prompted most people aside from some obsessive upgrader like me because of the sheer cost to switch platforms for not much increase in IPC, cores, or features. the 7700k is STILL a 4c/8t cpu, retails for $300+ like i7 2600k almost 6 years ago, and STILL, again, 4c/8t.
> 
> Yes, there's the 25% better IPC, but that's.... you would expect more than 25% better IPC after 6 years.
> 
> The Ryzen 1700 is the people's new 2500k/2600k, that one CPU in a generation that will last you a long time, and not many CPUs held this honor.
> 
> This can be argued for the ancient Q6600 as well.


I would not be so optimist about ryzen 1.

My 2500k is still in my main rig because i bought a 3.7ghz cpu in 2011 that i constantly run air cooled at 4.6ghz 1.36v. I can even have it stable at 4.8ghz 1.46v and make a few benches at 5ghz 1.51v....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I would not be so optimist about ryzen 1.
> 
> My 2500k is still in my main rig because i bought a 3.7ghz cpu in 2011 that i constantly run air cooled at 4.6ghz 1.36v. I can even have it stable at 4.8ghz 1.46v and make a few benches at 5ghz 1.51v....


Like i said i also have the 2500k, sure clocks are down but you have 4x the threads lol.

I dunno i still say the 1700 is a no brainer choice, even in the wake of the massive hate train of the big youtubers and the gaming benchmarks. I dont blame the youtubers btw, the gaming videos are the ones that get views and they gotta make money. Luckily i possess a brain of my own and can see through all of that, and know the 1700 is a better buy.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Probably been answered already but has anyone tried Gskill Trident 3200cl16 the non rgb. I have a 1700 and an EVGA CLC 280 to cool it just waiting on my Auros X370 to arrive and my AM4 bracket from EVGA. Anyway this is the RAM I Bought and am hoping it will work and run at least 2666. When the Gskill Flare X 3488 X370 certified hits Newegg will probably get that anyway. Hoping this Trident 3200 C16 works until then.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I would not be so optimist about ryzen 1.
> 
> My 2500k is still in my main rig because i bought a 3.7ghz cpu in 2011 that i constantly run air cooled at 4.6ghz 1.36v. I can even have it stable at 4.8ghz 1.46v and make a few benches at 5ghz 1.51v....


The the chipset/platform improvements and support over z68 are more than enough to take the plunge. The sheer value of an R7 1700 and AM4 for new system builders or anyone on older i5's is a no brainer. The only people that shouldn't consider the AM4 platform are those who own an X99 system, need bonkers fps at 1080 144/240hz, or those who already have a 6700k/7700k and mainly focus their pc use on game.

Otherwise Zen all the way, choo choo!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Probably been answered already but has anyone tried Gskill Trident 3200cl16 the non rgb. I have a 1700 and an EVGA CLC 280 to cool it just waiting on my Auros X370 to arrive and my AM4 bracket from EVGA. Anyway this is the RAM I Bought and am hoping it will work and run at least 2666. When the Gskill Flare X 3488 X370 certified hits Newegg will probably get that anyway. Hoping this Trident 3200 C16 works until then.


I have the cas 16 3000 RGB kit @ 2666 cas 16 currently without issue. The set should be able to work at 2666 without too much trouble.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

The exact Memory from my post above is Trident f4-3200C16D-16GTZSK. Also anyone know how to tell or have a list of which Memory are Samsung and which are SKhynix.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Like i said i also have the 2500k, sure clocks are down but you have 4x the threads lol.
> 
> I dunno i still say the 1700 is a no brainer choice, even in the wake of the massive hate train of the big youtubers and the gaming benchmarks. I dont blame the youtubers btw, the gaming videos are the ones that get views and they gotta make money. Luckily i possess a brain of my own and can see through all of that, and know the 1700 is a better buy.


I agree, got a 1800x that I plan on keeping for 6 more years.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Any reviewer or youtuber that claims that an i5 is better than Ryzen or that Ryzen is a bad gaming CPU doesn't know what he/she is talking about. Might as well admit they are paid by Intel.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> The exact Memory from my post above is Trident f4-3200C16D-16GTZSK. Also anyone know how to tell or have a list of which Memory are Samsung and which are SKhynix.


Look at the serial number on the box or the sticks. A400 = Hynix, A500 = Sammy.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Look at the serial number on the box or the sticks. A400 = Hynix, A500 = Sammy.


Mine say B4000 (ripjaws)


----------



## SuperZan

I'd wager they're still Hynix then. It's been consistent with G.Skill that x40x is Hynix. I've personally seen 3400 and A400 on DDR4 and 1400 / 2400 on DDR3, all of which were Hynix.


----------



## mus1mus

I have 3200C16-18-18 being B-Dies. Low bins IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

You guys said AM4 mountings holes dont fit AM3+ coolers


----------



## looniam

AH!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i thought that block looked crooked before . . . don't know if it qualifies as ghetto rigging.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AH!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that block looked crooked before . . . don't know if it qualifies as ghetto rigging.


Pretty sure drilling through a few pennies to mount your waterblock qualifies as ghetto rigging.


----------



## SuperZan

I'd call it MacGyver-esque.


----------



## mus1mus

nope.

No coins were harmed on the process.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

The SN has a B400 in it. I will be happy if they work at 2666 and Impressed if I get 3200. From what I have read Ryzen Cares alot more about mem speed than latency. Hopefully better support for SkHynix sticks is coming.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope.
> 
> No coins were harmed on the process.


That isn't real money! Doesn't say USD!


----------



## mus1mus

essentially, you will need a thousand of these to get a dollars worth of shizz.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope.
> 
> No coins were harmed on the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's using your head!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I would not be so optimist about ryzen 1.
> 
> My 2500k is still in my main rig because i bought a 3.7ghz cpu in 2011 that i constantly run air cooled at 4.6ghz 1.36v. I can even have it stable at 4.8ghz 1.46v and make a few benches at 5ghz 1.51v....


Ok then, but, your 4.6 ghz on SB is equal to roughly 3.8 ghz on Ryzen, considering that Ryzen has better IPC by about 20% vs SB. For comparison,

The Kaby Lake is 25% faster in IPC vs SB.

So, roughly the same single threaded or slightly faster single thread at the lower clock speed of Ryzen, but now it's 8c/16t instead of only 4c/4t.

Not only that, but the Ryzen i5s (Ryzen 3) will be 4c/4t for $130 or so.

So, yea, anyone on Intel i5s before Haswell, or even at Haswell, will love to upgrade to Ryzen platform for its features/performance per $ spent compared to Intel alternatives. And a more permanent socket to last through 2020 instead of like, a dead socket every 2 years and higher-end different, also dead socket every 3 years for more money than it's worth.

Heck, i don't even know if there IS a successor to X99 platform, and x99 came out in 2014. it's 2017 already.

Supposed to be like Skylake-X or something.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

If my Auros X370 gets here before my AM4 Bracket Ill try to do a Wraith vs EVGA CLC 280 guessing it wont be much of a contest but you never know.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok then, but, your 4.6 ghz on SB is equal to roughly 3.8 ghz on Ryzen, considering that Ryzen has better IPC by about 20% vs SB. For comparison,
> 
> The Kaby Lake is 25% faster in IPC vs SB.
> 
> So, roughly the same single threaded or slightly faster single thread at the lower clock speed of Ryzen, but now it's 8c/16t instead of only 4c/4t.
> 
> Not only that, but the Ryzen i5s (Ryzen 3) will be 4c/4t for $130 or so.
> 
> So, yea, anyone on Intel i5s before Haswell, or even at Haswell, will love to upgrade to Ryzen platform for its features/performance per $ spent compared to Intel alternatives. And a more permanent socket to last through 2020 instead of like, a dead socket every 2 years and higher-end different, also dead socket every 3 years for more money than it's worth.
> 
> Heck, i don't even know if there IS a successor to X99 platform, and x99 came out in 2014. it's 2017 already.
> 
> Supposed to be like Skylake-X or something.


Socket 2066 is coming later in 2017 i think.

That being said i don't think intel is going to change their SKU's. I think we'll likely see their 4C/4T drop to an i3, a 4C/8T 6MB quad core i5 (Thus making the i5 the best gaming CPU again), and a 4C/8T 8MB i7. All at similar price points of the current i3 i5 and i7's.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok then, but, your 4.6 ghz on SB is equal to roughly 3.8 ghz on Ryzen, considering that Ryzen has better IPC by about 20% vs SB. For comparison,
> 
> The Kaby Lake is 25% faster in IPC vs SB.
> 
> So, roughly the same single threaded or slightly faster single thread at the lower clock speed of Ryzen, but now it's 8c/16t instead of only 4c/4t.
> 
> Not only that, but the Ryzen i5s (Ryzen 3) will be 4c/4t for $130 or so.
> 
> So, yea, anyone on Intel i5s before Haswell, or even at Haswell, will love to upgrade to Ryzen platform for its features/performance per $ spent compared to Intel alternatives. And a more permanent socket to last through 2020 instead of like, a dead socket every 2 years and higher-end different, also dead socket every 3 years for more money than it's worth.


I agree totally. My meaning was more to say that what made the longevity of the sandy bridge was the exceptional performance + overclockability at that time + the big help of the slow progress on Intel IPC since then. Ryzen gives very good performance on the 8 cores for very good price (b350 + 1700). But when i see the little problems with memory and cache latency + low overclock potential, i believe i should wait for ryzen 2.

Sandybridge was not a brand new architecture (2nd generation of core i, and based on pentium m architecture).

Today's Ryzen performance will improve a bit with better bios, OS and applications optimization, but we will not be able to get the extra 25% perf we got on sandybridge through overclocking.


----------



## eddiechi

Finally time to get my build together after wasting entire last weekend on perpetual looping CH6. Got new MB and with the snow coming down here it feels like Xmas in March w/ first new build in years. I'm going to have to run to HomeDepot to grab a new space heater after shutting down 9590 and my R9 290s







.... Have so much reading to catch up on, can't believe how this thread has grown in just a few days......... uggghhh...................





http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7

https://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7:













.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope.
> 
> No coins were harmed on the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


here i thought you used washers.

ironically you saved money using money.
regardless of the currency.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here i thought you used washers.
> 
> ironically you saved money using money.
> regardless of the currency.


haha.. Yeah. Washers are like 10 times more expensive than the coins' value.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Socket 2066 is coming later in 2017 i think.
> 
> That being said i don't think intel is going to change their SKU's. I think we'll likely see their 4C/4T drop to an i3, a 4C/8T 6MB quad core i5 (Thus making the i5 the best gaming CPU again), and a 4C/8T 8MB i7. All at similar price points of the current i3 i5 and i7's.


But then, who would buy an 4c/8t 8MB if its more $$$ vs 4c/8t 6MB?

That's like, the same little difference somewhat to the current Ryzen line up of the R7 series.

the 1700 is the logical buy here, the 1700x is the weird middle child here, and the 1800x is top-end same octocore for those with no OC experience.

I mean, if i didn't preorder, I would've gotten 1700. the X models is like, an extra 100 mhz or so in OC headroom, but otherwise not really worth it to the base model.

Is Coffeelake the only known planned hexacore model on LGA 1151, or do they plan on dumping LGA 1151 as usual like every other consumer intel LGA socket? Not even a potential octocore intel model on consumer LGA socket, which they can do by cutting out the iGPU and put extra cores there, or have a bigger die to contain 6 or 8 cores plus iGPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I agree totally. My meaning was more to say that what made the longevity of the sandy bridge was the exceptional performance + overclockability at that time + the big help of the slow progress on Intel IPC since then. Ryzen gives very good performance on the 8 cores for very good price (b350 + 1700). But when i see the little problems with memory and cache latency + low overclock potential, i believe i should wait for ryzen 2.
> 
> Sandybridge was not a brand new architecture (2nd generation of core i, and based on pentium m architecture).
> 
> Today's Ryzen performance will improve a bit with better bios, OS and applications optimization, but we will not be able to get the extra 25% perf we got on sandybridge through overclocking.


Who's to say if they intentionally OCed the sandybridge themselves to 4.4 ghz back then, then there's no OC headroom....

They do this already with 7700k, in fact i can argue that 7700k has the same or slightly worse OC headroom than a stock r7 1700 model.

both 7700k and 1700's OC headroom is about 400-500 mhz or so, a far cry from the insane OC headroom of Sandy Bridge itself.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Finally time to get my build together after wasting entire last weekend on perpetual looping CH6. Got new MB and with the snow coming down here it feels like Xmas in March w/ first new build in years. I'm going to have to run to HomeDepot to grab a new space heater after shutting down 9590 and my R9 290s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Have so much reading to catch up on, can't believe how this thread has grown in just a few days......... uggghhh...................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice,









We have the same board. Pretty solid so far.

Pointer:
VSOC needs some treatment. Leaving it on Auto defaults to a very low value (0.85V) to guarantee stability when you start pushing for RAM Clocks.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> But then, who would buy an 4c/8t 8MB if its more $$$ vs 4c/8t 6MB?
> 
> That's like, the same little difference somewhat to the current Ryzen line up of the R7 series.
> 
> the 1700 is the logical buy here, the 1700x is the weird middle child here, and the 1800x is top-end same octocore for those with no OC experience.
> 
> I mean, if i didn't preorder, I would've gotten 1700. the X models is like, an extra 100 mhz or so in OC headroom, but otherwise not really worth it to the base model.
> 
> Is Coffeelake the only known planned hexacore model on LGA 1151, or do they plan on dumping LGA 1151 as usual like every other consumer intel LGA socket? Not even a potential octocore intel model on consumer LGA socket, which they can do by cutting out the iGPU and put extra cores there, or have a bigger die to contain 6 or 8 cores plus iGPU.


Note i never stated the cache size of the 4C/4T. I thought it was implied as the current 4C/4T i5 7600k is 6MB. I was implying that if it the i3 SKU was turned into 4C/4T that it'd be 6MB as well.

I should have totally bought the 1700, over the 1700x myself.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Note i never stated the cache size of the 4C/4T. I thought it was implied as the current 4C/4T i5 7600k is 6MB. I was implying that if it the i3 SKU was turned into 4C/4T that it'd be 6MB as well.
> 
> I should have totally bought the 1700, over the 1700x myself.


Then keep the stock cooler as a conversation piece or backup lol.

Yea, with the current Ryzen competition, Intel can reshuffle their i5s and i7s to more directly challenge Ryzen on the price point of the Ryzen 3 and Ryzen 5 quad core models

Problem is, how to compete with Ryzen on the hexacore and octocore models now? The only current intel hexacore/octocore is stuck on an entirely different, larger socket, so is there a hexacore/octocore intel die for LGA 1151?

Oh it's doable, no doubt, but they have to spin up production i assume for a direct die challenger to Ryzen hexacore/octocore on LGA 1151 dual channel.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Note i never stated the cache size of the 4C/4T. I thought it was implied as the current 4C/4T i5 7600k is 6MB. I was implying that if it the i3 SKU was turned into 4C/4T that it'd be 6MB as well.
> 
> I should have totally bought the 1700, over the 1700x myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Then keep the stock cooler as a conversation piece or backup lol.
> 
> Yea, with the current Ryzen competition, Intel can reshuffle their i5s and i7s to more directly challenge Ryzen on the price point of the Ryzen 3 and Ryzen 5 quad core models
> 
> Problem is, how to compete with Ryzen on the hexacore and octocore models now? The only current intel hexacore/octocore is stuck on an entirely different, larger socket, so is there a hexacore/octocore intel die for LGA 1151?
> 
> Oh it's doable, no doubt, but they have to spin up production i assume for a direct die challenger to Ryzen hexacore/octocore on LGA 1151 dual channel.
Click to expand...

I heard about the coffee lake Hexa, but has intel even announced any official price drops? People were saying they did but I swear thats still just people quoting sale prices from Microcenters

So the hexa at this rate is going to be released at same price as a 6800k? lol?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I heard about the coffee lake Hexa, but has intel even announced any official price drops? People were saying they did but I swear thats still just people quoting sale prices from Microcenters
> 
> So the hexa at this rate is going to be released at same price as a 6800k? lol?


Um, so far it's only Microcenter with the nice prices, always kind Microcenter.

no official price drops for real directly from Intel.

I mean, there is now a competition's octocore that competes or beats Intel's 6900k for $329 and intel charges $1000 for that.

There is no way they can keep the 6900k at its current pricing.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Then keep the stock cooler as a conversation piece or backup lol.
> 
> Yea, with the current Ryzen competition, Intel can reshuffle their i5s and i7s to more directly challenge Ryzen on the price point of the Ryzen 3 and Ryzen 5 quad core models
> 
> Problem is, how to compete with Ryzen on the hexacore and octocore models now? The only current intel hexacore/octocore is stuck on an entirely different, larger socket, so is there a hexacore/octocore intel die for LGA 1151?
> 
> Oh it's doable, no doubt, but they have to spin up production i assume for a direct die challenger to Ryzen hexacore/octocore on LGA 1151 dual channel.


Intel is going to release an i5 and i7 on socket 2066 that supports only dual channel memory. Probably making a lower entry price point into HEDT. You can google the i7 7740k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I heard about the coffee lake Hexa, but has intel even announced any official price drops? People were saying they did but I swear thats still just people quoting sale prices from Microcenters
> 
> So the hexa at this rate is going to be released at same price as a 6800k? lol?


I doubt intel is going to drop the prices on their SKU lineup. They will likely just adjust their new 8000 series SKU's to compete closer to Ryzen when that comes out. I don't think they want to change the brand ideals that they've pushed for the past 5 years.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same board. Pretty solid so far.
> 
> Pointer:
> VSOC needs some treatment. Leaving it on Auto defaults to a very low value (0.85V) to guarantee stability when you start pushing for RAM Clocks.


Thanks, I haven't had time to tweak anything yet - wanted to catch up on some reading tonight and see what experience others have had so far before I fine tune via trial and error.

Just quickly changed the multiplier and voltage three times before it seemed to land stable after spending last few hours just doing basic benchtests.

Really like this Auros board, especially after working with the flawed CH6 for about 48 hrs straight with no sleep last weekend. When the CH6 died I ran out and quickly grabbed 3 different boards and decided to use this Auros first thankfully, not one single issue or crash or anything.

Have the gigabyte B350 to use with 1700 also but have to read up on what it takes to do a win 7 install first..... had no luck after spending hours trying to do Win 7 w/ asus last week and trying to get install drivers embedded on install media


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I heard about the coffee lake Hexa, but has intel even announced any official price drops? People were saying they did but I swear thats still just people quoting sale prices from Microcenters
> 
> So the hexa at this rate is going to be released at same price as a 6800k? lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Um, so far it's only Microcenter with the nice prices, always kind Microcenter.
> 
> no official price drops for real directly from Intel.
> 
> I mean, there is now a competition's octocore that competes or beats Intel's 6900k for $329 and intel charges $1000 for that.
> 
> There is no way they can keep the 6900k at its current pricing.
Click to expand...

xD well idk long as companies like this keep up shenanigans of wanting to sell more expensive processors to get bigger margins and cuts.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> xD well idk long as companies like this keep up shenanigans of wanting to sell more expensive processors to get bigger margins and cuts.


I love how they include audio.

That's how you know those graphs have valuable data.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Thanks, I haven't had time to tweak anything yet - wanted to catch up on some reading tonight and see what experience others have had so far before I fine tune via trial and error.
> 
> Just quickly changed the multiplier and voltage three times before it seemed to land stable after spending last few hours just doing basic benchtests.
> 
> Really like this Auros board, especially after working with the flawed CH6 for about 48 hrs straight with no sleep last weekend. When the CH6 died I ran out and quickly grabbed 3 different boards and decided to use this Auros first thankfully, not one single issue or crash or anything.
> 
> Have the gigabyte B350 to use with 1700 also but have to read up on what it takes to do a win 7 install first..... had no luck after spending hours trying to do Win 7 w/ asus last week and trying to get install drivers embedded on install media


It's good for what it is. I just wish a little more BIOS Optimisation could have been made available considering this is way higher in the ladder of their stack.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> xD well idk long as companies like this keep up shenanigans of wanting to sell more expensive processors to get bigger margins and cuts.












What the hell, that is so misleading it's so.... lying.

It's like everyone is in the act to nix AMD their chance before they even sell Ryzen into the mainstream....

hopefully the extra 2 months of BIOS and motherboard polish will make Ryzen 5 and 3 shine better than Ryzen 7 did at launch. Not much you can do with "tech youtubers" of ignorant knowledge and obsession on high FPS 720p benchmarks that's like, THE ONLY one thing the 7700k can do better while the 1700 owns it in everything else with decent gaming performance.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell, that is so misleading it's so.... lying.
> 
> It's like everyone is in the act to nix AMD their chance before they even sell Ryzen into the mainstream....
> 
> hopefully the extra 2 months of BIOS and motherboard polish will make Ryzen 5 and 3 shine better than Ryzen 7 did at launch. Not much you can do with "tech youtubers" of ignorant knowledge and obsession on high FPS 720p benchmarks that's like, THE ONLY one thing the 7700k can do better while the 1700 owns it in everything else with decent gaming performance.


This is basically indoctrination. Watch these pro's on youtube so that you know what you're doing before you buy! *Intel laughs behind the scenes as they throw money at jayz2cents*


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> xD well idk long as companies like this keep up shenanigans of wanting to sell more expensive processors to get bigger margins and cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, this is quality retail work right here. This is why I've never gone into a purchase situation counting on a saleperson (or graph) to inform me. If only the general public put the onus of research onto themselves, money might find itself going to more deserving companies.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Wow, this is quality retail work right here. This is why I've never gone into a purchase situation counting on a saleperson (or graph) to inform me. If only the general public put the onus of research onto themselves, money might find itself going to more deserving companies.


Good story. I used to work at Best Buy like, 5-6 years ago. I thought i was so helpful, but now that i've been building PC's for 10 years, i've been working in a data center for 2, and i'm actually certified in certain aspects of IT i just walk into Best Buy expecting to know way more than the sales people. However recently i went in looking for an AM4 cooler, and the guy seemed to understand what i was looking for, and helped me look around for it. They didn't try to sell me on anything i didn't need, or couldn't use they just attempted to help me locate a produce that i needed. It was a humbling experience.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell, that is so misleading it's so.... lying.
> 
> It's like everyone is in the act to nix AMD their chance before they even sell Ryzen into the mainstream....
> 
> hopefully the extra 2 months of BIOS and motherboard polish will make Ryzen 5 and 3 shine better than Ryzen 7 did at launch. Not much you can do with "tech youtubers" of ignorant knowledge and obsession on high FPS 720p benchmarks that's like, THE ONLY one thing the 7700k can do better while the 1700 owns it in everything else with decent gaming performance.


It doesn't matter what the tech press says, the chips will prove exactly where they belong and eventually fall into their position relative to performance no matter what. We still hear about the Dozer fiasco yet everybody and their cat ended up quietly buying vishera cores because of the good price to performance once all was said and done. Bugs will be ironed out as always and fade into the memory hole.

Hate will be on AMD until they drop another Athlon that literally roflstomps Intel right between the eyes.. tough to do in this era.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> It doesn't matter what the tech press says, the chips will prove exactly where they belong and eventually fall into their position relative to performance no matter what. We still hear about the Dozer fiasco yet everybody and their cat ended up quietly buying vishera cores because of the good price to performance once all was said and done. Bugs will be ironed out as always and fade into the memory hole.
> 
> Hate will be on AMD until they drop another Athlon that literally roflstomps Intel right between the eyes.. tough to do in this era.


I think a lot of the fail with Dozer came from the fact it was marketed as 8 cores. Everyone was expecting this 8 core behemoth like we have today because they heard ooooh 8 cores. When in reality it was basically 4 cores with a different version of SMT, and terrible FPU's among other things. I think the 8 core thought process led a lot of people to expect more from Bulldozer, that, along with the FX moniker.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Wow, this is quality retail work right here. This is why I've never gone into a purchase situation counting on a saleperson (or graph) to inform me. If only the general public put the onus of research onto themselves, money might find itself going to more deserving companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Good story. I used to work at Best Buy like, 5-6 years ago. I thought i was so helpful, but now that i've been building PC's for 10 years, i've been working in a data center for 2, and i'm actually certified in certain aspects of IT i just walk into Best Buy expecting to know way more than the sales people. However recently i went in looking for an AM4 cooler, and the guy seemed to understand what i was looking for, and helped me look around for it. They didn't try to sell me on anything i didn't need, or couldn't use they just attempted to help me locate a produce that i needed. It was a humbling experience.
Click to expand...

Usually I get treated the same way when I go into a staples or a local place that they usually try to scalp and bs you into buying crap. Go in very specifically ask for a model of something you saw that they carry, price match, and get out xD


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Usually I get treated the same way when I go into a staples or a local place that they usually try to scalp and bs you into buying crap. Go in very specifically ask for a model of something you saw that they carry, price match, and get out xD


Exactly.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Usually I get treated the same way when I go into a staples or a local place that they usually try to scalp and bs you into buying crap. Go in very specifically ask for a model of something you saw that they carry, price match, and get out xD


Buy our expensive 1866 DDR4 Nao. It has GAMING ZZZ on it!!


----------



## Neokolzia

The best processor configuration setting at least on Cyberpower PC's shows 6800k-7700k and 1800x's xD good to know not all the companies are full of themselves.

And some companies like Digital storm are even better







(Notice Good/Better)


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Honestly, I was playing Killer Instinct on my Ryzen rig (a game which targets 90FPS internally at all times but outputs 60 hz)
> 
> And uh, no problem there at all, at either 1080p or 4K.
> 
> What's all the "bad" gaming CPU coming from?


Its funny, Ryzen with a Titan is still pumping more frames per second than any computer on earth could do 12 months ago but is is labeled bad.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> The best processor configuration setting at least on Cyberpower PC's shows 6800k-7700k and 1800x's xD good to know not all the companies are full of themselves.
> 
> And some companies like Digital storm are even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Notice Good/Better)


Those prices though.....


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Those prices though.....


Eh, even the ryzen could be cheaper with a 1700, 16gb ram, 650-750w psu bronze rated, and a 120mm AIO or AMD stock cooler.

that will drop the price a lot on that Ryzen spec sheet from Digital Storm.


----------



## jojoharalds

Proud owner of this setjp
Have been testing it over the weekend ,
There are still some glitches here and there but i know amd will sort this out pretty soon(FINGERS CROSSED)

the last amd board was the crosshair V formula from asus ,would have gone with the rog board again
but for the money i got more features with this board (dual nvme raid cabable,better pwr managemwnt for oc and more)

got the trident Z 3200 mhz memory kit 16Gb
but only able to clock it to 2996 Mhz as for now(waiting for the next bios update that should fix this)

Nothing overclocked yet since i am still waiting for my bracket to arrive.

Thought i share this real quick ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoharalds*
> 
> Proud owner of this setjp
> Have been testing it over the weekend ,
> There are still some glitches here and there but i know amd will sort this out pretty soon(FINGERS CROSSED)
> 
> the last amd board was the crosshair V formula from asus ,would have gone with the rog board again
> but for the money i got more features with this board (dual nvme raid cabable,better pwr managemwnt for oc and more)
> 
> got the trident Z 3200 mhz memory kit 16Gb
> but only able to clock it to 2996 Mhz as for now(waiting for the next bios update that should fix this)
> 
> Nothing overclocked yet since i am still waiting for my bracket to arrive.
> 
> Thought i share this real quick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that basically a Taichi but in red/black scheme?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Those prices though.....
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, even the ryzen could be cheaper with a 1700, 16gb ram, 650-750w psu bronze rated, and a 120mm AIO or AMD stock cooler.
> 
> that will drop the price a lot on that Ryzen spec sheet from Digital Storm.
Click to expand...

Oh the price isn't high because of that its because its a full custom watercooled system thats sky high pricing.

TBH, I literally just built a system close to that spec, and I easily just dropped 4,500$ CAD minus a few components, for a full custom watercooled 1800x. So honestly with better memory/storage, that price isn't that ridiculous, watercooling is stupid expensive. I didn't buy most expensive rads or anything, basically bare minimum for my case, and spent 1300$ CAD on Watercooling components Alone!


----------



## andrejse

Here is my first try at 4ghz... I am not sure about temps, they look to high. I am using Kraken x62 AIO, is it possible for CPU temp to be in high 80s low 90s but liquid temp only 42° (after 10min stress test)?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Oh the price isn't high because of that its because its a full custom watercooled system thats sky high pricing.
> 
> TBH, I literally just built a system close to that spec, and I easily just dropped 4,500$ CAD minus a few components, for a full custom watercooled 1800x. So honestly with better memory/storage, that price isn't that ridiculous, watercooling is stupid expensive. I didn't buy most expensive rads or anything, basically bare minimum for my case, and spent 1300$ CAD on Watercooling components Alone!


I got a custom watercooled rig prebuilt for myself last year. XSPC with the GPU cooled as well, all compression fittings. 2X 240MM Rads. 980 Ti 16GB DDR4, i7 6700k, Gigabyte gaming 3 z170, phanteks evlov for $2300 USD from Ironside. I'm not the greatest at planning loops so i had a pre-built do it for me. I was savvy enough to adjust it for my ryzen change. Much more reasonable than their $5000 USD.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Here is my first try at 4ghz... I am not sure about temps, they look to high. I am using Kraken x62 AIO, is it possible for CPU temp to be in high 80s low 90s but liquid temp only 42° (after 10min stress test)?


Totally possible. At 1.4v i was hitting 88c just playing BF1 on my custom setup. Granted my setup isn't much better than an AIO you can still use it for reference in relation to a 240-480mm AIO.

At 1.287v i hit a much more reasonable 72C while benching the cpu 100%.

For further reference you are pushing 142W through that CPU at 1.395v. When i'm at 1.287v i'm pushing most, at max 107W.

Big difference.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Oh the price isn't high because of that its because its a full custom watercooled system thats sky high pricing.
> 
> TBH, I literally just built a system close to that spec, and I easily just dropped 4,500$ CAD minus a few components, for a full custom watercooled 1800x. So honestly with better memory/storage, that price isn't that ridiculous, watercooling is stupid expensive. I didn't buy most expensive rads or anything, basically bare minimum for my case, and spent 1300$ CAD on Watercooling components Alone!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a custom watercooled rig prebuilt for myself last year. XSPC with the GPU cooled as well, all compression fittings. 2X 240MM Rads. 980 Ti 16GB DDR4, i7 6700k, Gigabyte gaming 3 z170, phanteks evlov for $2300 USD from Ironside. I'm not the greatest at planning loops so i had a pre-built do it for me. I was savvy enough to adjust it for my ryzen change. Much more reasonable than their $5000 USD.
Click to expand...

oh ya no doubt, question I'd have is what kinda pumps/res etc are used when buying those parts seperate and not buying the cheaper stuff thats what really really adds up.

Like a CPU block is 80$, GPU block + backplate 200$ish, rads like 50$ each, but all the fittings and pumps are ridiculously expensive. 200$+ for pump/res and easily 150$ in fittings. (all USD mind you)
So ironside offering Custom loops for 650$ when I can't buy all of the above components for that price raw, means they're cutting corners somewhere least my mind. Doesn't mean it doesn't perform xD any less good mind you xD.

I'm happy now at least owning the watercooling components to transplant in the future. Won't be a expense I have to make again at least for every single part.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> oh ya no doubt, question I'd have is what kinda pumps/res etc are used when buying those parts seperate and not buying the cheaper stuff thats what really really adds up.
> 
> Like a CPU block is 80$, GPU block + backplate 200$ish, rads like 50$ each, but all the fittings and pumps are ridiculously expensive. 200$+ for pump/res and easily 150$ in fittings. (all USD mind you)
> So ironside offering Custom loops for 650$ when I can't buy all of the above components for that price raw, means they're cutting corners somewhere least my mind. Doesn't mean it doesn't perform xD any less good mind you xD.
> 
> I'm happy now at least owning the watercooling components to transplant in the future. Won't be a expense I have to make again at least for every single part.


I have not opened my photon to see what pump they put in there. The performance has been sub-par though. So i wouldn't be surprised with a cheap pump. They might also get a bulk discount since they seem to work exclusively with XSPC for watercooling.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> oh ya no doubt, question I'd have is what kinda pumps/res etc are used when buying those parts seperate and not buying the cheaper stuff thats what really really adds up.
> 
> Like a CPU block is 80$, GPU block + backplate 200$ish, rads like 50$ each, but all the fittings and pumps are ridiculously expensive. 200$+ for pump/res and easily 150$ in fittings. (all USD mind you)
> So ironside offering Custom loops for 650$ when I can't buy all of the above components for that price raw, means they're cutting corners somewhere least my mind. Doesn't mean it doesn't perform xD any less good mind you xD.
> 
> I'm happy now at least owning the watercooling components to transplant in the future. Won't be a expense I have to make again at least for every single part.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not opened my photon to see what pump they put in there. The performance has been sub-par though. So i wouldn't be surprised with a cheap pump. They might also get a bulk discount since they seem to work exclusively with XSPC for watercooling.
Click to expand...

When every fitting costs 10$ a pop it really adds up quick, 1 connection can cost 20$ if you need a 90 and a compression on it, or a spacer too! and all the shipping costs... my god the shipping costs.

Might be something you can look into upgrading later xD if see a good cheap pump, or check how the flow's doing if the performance isn't up to snuff. Some of the cheap pumps have barely enough head pressure for 2 components, so may be that kinda case.

__

Also someone was mentioning earlier about the i7 7740k I don't see how thats really targetting Ryzen. Myself I can speak for myself at least here, looked at Ryzen because I love having lots of cores so I can multi-task without any noticable bottlenecks. Plan was to build a 8 core Skylake-E unless Ryzen was decent. So until Intel competitively prices More cores and that overall Raw CPU horse power, I'm really that interested in their offerings.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> When every fitting costs 10$ a pop it really adds up quick, 1 connection can cost 20$ if you need a 90 and a compression on it, or a spacer too! and all the shipping costs... my god the shipping costs.
> 
> Might be something you can look into upgrading later xD if see a good cheap pump, or check how the flow's doing if the performance isn't up to snuff. Some of the cheap pumps have barely enough head pressure for 2 components, so may be that kinda case.
> 
> __
> 
> Also someone was mentioning earlier about the i7 7740k I don't see how thats really targetting Ryzen. Myself I can speak for myself at least here, looked at Ryzen because I love having lots of cores so I can multi-task without any noticable bottlenecks. Plan was to build a 8 core Skylake-E unless Ryzen was decent. So until Intel competitively prices More cores and that overall Raw CPU horse power, I'm really that interested in their offerings.


I have been suspect of the pump as i have it 100% maxed, and i can't hear it. So it is either the quietest pump i've ever seen, or it is just junk.

Edit: I think it is this pump: http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-vario-without-front-cover


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run a XTX360 + XT240 + D5 (80%) and a EVo supremacy as well as a EK block on my GPU. I hope my temp will be under 70'C at 1.4V. Might be hoping for to much.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> When every fitting costs 10$ a pop it really adds up quick, 1 connection can cost 20$ if you need a 90 and a compression on it, or a spacer too! and all the shipping costs... my god the shipping costs.
> 
> Might be something you can look into upgrading later xD if see a good cheap pump, or check how the flow's doing if the performance isn't up to snuff. Some of the cheap pumps have barely enough head pressure for 2 components, so may be that kinda case.
> 
> __
> 
> Also someone was mentioning earlier about the i7 7740k I don't see how thats really targetting Ryzen. Myself I can speak for myself at least here, looked at Ryzen because I love having lots of cores so I can multi-task without any noticable bottlenecks. Plan was to build a 8 core Skylake-E unless Ryzen was decent. So until Intel competitively prices More cores and that overall Raw CPU horse power, I'm really that interested in their offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been suspect of the pump as i have it 100% maxed, and i can't hear it. So it is either the quietest pump i've ever seen, or it is just junk.
Click to expand...

Another culprit from what I know of pumps thus far is how much watts they pull, the low wattage ones only need a fan header and don't even need a connection to the PSU, like 6-8w pumps and they are pretty low powered.

Speaking of Ironside though! Interesting note, They're configurator for Ryzen (despite only have B350 mobo's lol), they are selling it with Gskill RGB 3000mhz memory, with Gigabyte motherboards, I'm not sure if they are the CL14-16's though. I just know its been sketchy with that memory.

While I have no poor wishes for bad things to happen to iron sides systems xD I hope they can help expedite Gigabyte and other motherboards to properly support this memory without it frying onboard.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run a XTX360 + XT240 + D5 (80%) and a EVo supremacy as well as a EK block on my GPU. I hope my temp will be under 70'C at 1.4V. Might be hoping for to much.


Dual 420 Magicool's and D5pwm and dual EK blocks, no idea what temps to hope for xD. I hear Temps are still kinda screwy depending on bios though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Edit: I think it is this pump: http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/d5-vario-without-front-cover


If that is the pump its pretty decent then, D5 is D5. I don't know about when branded by the various different companies like EK or XSPC. How they manage to get rad, 2 blocks, and a d5 pump, and res, and tubing, and fittings for 650$ USD xD is beyond me though.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Dual 420 Magicool's and D5pwm and dual EK blocks, no idea what temps to hope for xD. I hear Temps are still kinda screwy depending on bios though.


Yeah. I got the Aorus 5 myself as my favorite retailer does not sell the K7. The K7 is surely as sexy board!









I was wondering about getting a second 360/240/280, but as my GPU (1080) can do 2,1 ghz with undervolting, it does not pull more than the rated 180 watts, I do not see the point.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Dual 420 Magicool's and D5pwm and dual EK blocks, no idea what temps to hope for xD. I hear Temps are still kinda screwy depending on bios though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I got the Aorus 5 myself as my favorite retailer does not sell the K7. The K7 is surely as sexy board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about getting a second 360/240/280, but as my GPU (1080) can do 2,1 ghz with undervolting, it does not pull more than the rated 180 watts, I do not see the point.
Click to expand...

Oh I don't have the k7 yet I don't believe Anyone has one. They became avaliable for preorder in Canada on Newegg.ca on like Feb 23rd at midnight, was 3rd person to order. Nothing has shipped yet =(

At least I haven't seen or heard anyone mention the k7 yet so I don't think they've even left gigabytes warehouse... or manufacturing facility xD lmao


----------



## ChronoBodi

it's a miracle to get any x370 mobos online basically for now. Especially Gigabyte and Asrocks.

Asus x370s seems to be slightly more common. But you're basically waiting a lot if you didn't have a nearby Microcenter.

But, lots of B350s though, they produced a lot of those apparently.

Although it does seem odd, here you have 8c/16t CPUs paired to $100 motherboards, something not really done before. Cheapest before Ryzen was well..... x99 $189 mobo with $899 5960x.

although to be fair, ryzen 5 and 3 series seems more suited to b350s IMO than Ryzen 7 series, which basically means, you spent $330 on a CPU, might as well get X370.


----------



## TheReciever

There are some in Korea but none that are shipping international

Sorry guys


----------



## StarfireX

Is there any consensus which MB is best for ram at the moment. My crosshair is driving me batty with ram.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run a XTX360 + XT240 + D5 (80%) and a EVo supremacy as well as a EK block on my GPU. I hope my temp will be under 70'C at 1.4V. Might be hoping for to much.


I hit that stress testing at 1.245 lol. Granted in gaming its much more reasonable at 55°C or so


----------



## jojoharalds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is that basically a Taichi but in red/black scheme?


not engirely
this board has some oc features and better powerphase components
more directed to heavy overclockers


----------



## mus1mus

I got a feeling these are just poorly calibrated temps sensors or the readings are just bad.

1.30V @ 3.9GHz - 70C
1.35V @ 4.0GHz - 73C
1.38V @ 4.05GHz - 74C

4C rise in temps using a slim 360 rad with 1300RPM fans P/P for 0.08V increase is just pretty small temp-voltage increase wise.

6700 on a non-K OC will at least rise to 10C at that Voltage increase.

5930K, at least 15C increase. I'm tempted to go further. But with my chip's Voltage requirement for 4.1, it's pretty absurd. 1.45V I reckon.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I got a feeling these are just poorly calibrated temps sensors or the readings are just bad.
> 
> 1.30V @ 3.9GHz - 70C
> 1.35V @ 4.0GHz - 73C
> 1.38V @ 4.05GHz - 74C
> 
> 4C rise in temps using a slim 360 rad with 1300RPM fans P/P for 0.08V increase is just pretty small temp-voltage increase wise.
> 
> 6700 on a non-K OC will at least rise to 10C at that Voltage increase.
> 
> 5930K, at least 15C increase. I'm tempted to go further. But with my chip's Voltage requirement for 4.1, it's pretty absurd. 1.45V I reckon.


Don't forget that the sensors measure differently then Intel. Pretty sure the limiting factor for these chips is the socket and not the cpu.

I didn't get any temp rise going from stock to 3.8ghz, actually dropped temps because of no xfr. However i did drop from 43°C at idle to 21°C with the beta bios F5c lol, so who knows could actually be a bios update that needs more work as well. 21°C idle makes more sense then 43°C, same wattage usage at idle then my 4690k and that would idle at abour 24°C


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Don't forget that the sensors measure differently then Intel. Pretty sure the limiting factor for these chips is the socket and not the cpu.
> 
> I didn't get any temp rise going from stock to 3.8ghz, actually dropped temps because of no xfr. However i did drop from 43°C at idle to 21°C with the beta bios F5c lol, so who knows could actually be a bios update that needs more work as well. 21°C idle makes more sense then 43°C, same wattage usage at idle then my 4690k and that would idle at abour 24°C


I know. But the way temps rise for about a second or two and stays where they are for like forever is an obvious clue. In fact, I am not seeing any benefits from using my Blackice GTX 480 with 4K fans vs the EX360 with mediocre, case fans.

I can hook up some sensors to look at my ambient, water and air out the rads but I don't think they matter. lol


----------



## Skyl3r

Hey everyone,

Probably shoulda jumped in here sooner. Didn't realize there was an Ryzen thread








I've got my 1800x in my recently made chillbox. Still working out the kinks (it's not getting as cold as it should), but I was still able to hit 4.2GHz stable, which is a 0.15GHz increase over my waterloop. I have a few more benchmarks to share at home, but here's one showing Firestrike for now.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11978902

I'm able to boot up fine at 4.3GHz, but I crash when I do anything CPU intensive. When I fix my chillbox, it should get 10-20C colder than it is right now; so I hope to make 4.3GHz stable as well.


----------



## GroinShooter

What's the max temperature rating these chips have? As in what temperature range is OK to hover at?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know. But the way temps rise for about a second or two and stays where they are for like forever is an obvious clue. In fact, I am not seeing any benefits from using my Blackice GTX 480 with 4K fans vs the EX360 with mediocre, case fans.
> 
> I can hook up some sensors to look at my ambient, water and air out the rads but I don't think they matter. lol


I already have a case temp sensor and water temp sensor and they are both exactly the same as my 4690k, my system has a dissipation of around 530w or so for 10°C delta (im usually around 7°C or so). The 1700x is around 130w or so and the r9 390 is around 215, so total of about 345w so my temps shouldn't be anywhere near the peak of 95°C and it isnt so i'm fine. In gaming the temps drop around 15°C where my 4690k under stress and gaming would have IDENTICAL temps, so something is def still odd but its just the way it measures temps. It raises my water temp 1°C more then my 4690k did so i know its working well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> What's the max temperature rating these chips have? As in what temperature range is OK to hover at?


Max tctl is around 95°C.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*


GT7 bios v.310 available.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



X37AG310.zip Improved Memory Compatibility 4691.63 KB 2017-03-13


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Max tctl is around 95°C.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blowie*
> 
> To keep you informed about my setup; can't get even the updates done, the systems crashes constanly before, btw bios on my Prime X370-PRO is 0504, still crap
> 
> Funny thing, my old PC is already sold amd gone hahahaha


I have the same board as you and I didn't experience any issues aside some weird thing with the RGB. 0504 BIOS is indeed crappier than 0502 (i'm using this one). I had no issues installing windows and updating it. I did though created a clean and updated usb windows installer. To be honest i was surprised that my computer didn't crash when i booted in my old OS (was installed on a x99 platform before) while the X99 did crash on an OS that was installed on H81 platform.

In my opinion most issues are related to memory kits. I have G.Skill 2133 speed kit that works like a charm. This should be ironed out with time. If i look back when X99 came out it was more or less the same situation.


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blowie*
> 
> To keep you informed about my setup; can't get even the updates done, the systems crashes constanly before, btw bios on my Prime X370-PRO is 0504, still crap
> 
> Funny thing, my old PC is already sold amd gone hahahaha


Had the same problems, "I feel u bro", but got other RAM (single-rank) and it worked.
Did you check if your RAM is dual-rank (both sides have memory on it)?
It's a common problem, at least on the Prime x370 Pro.

I've also tested out a BIOS version 0505 I've got from an author on overclock3d but still had the same problems with my old RAM.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3chtel*
> 
> Had the same problems, "I feel u bro", but got other RAM (single-rank) and it worked.
> Did you check if your RAM is dual-rank (both sides have memory on it)?
> It's a common problem, at least on the Prime x370 Pro.
> 
> I've also tested out a BIOS version 0505 I've got from an author on overclock3d but still had the same problems with my old RAM.


Can you share the 505 version? Thanks!


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Can you share the 505 version? Thanks!


https://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=939975&postcount=102


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> https://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=939975&postcount=102


Thank you!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I got a feeling these are just poorly calibrated temps sensors or the readings are just bad.
> 
> 1.30V @ 3.9GHz - 70C
> 1.35V @ 4.0GHz - 73C
> 1.38V @ 4.05GHz - 74C
> 
> 4C rise in temps using a slim 360 rad with 1300RPM fans P/P for 0.08V increase is just pretty small temp-voltage increase wise.
> 
> 6700 on a non-K OC will at least rise to 10C at that Voltage increase.
> 
> 5930K, at least 15C increase. I'm tempted to go further. But with my chip's Voltage requirement for 4.1, it's pretty absurd. 1.45V I reckon.


Do you have an 1800x?


----------



## mus1mus

1700X


----------



## gupsterg

@nosequeponer

Added you to DB, do I enter this validation http://valid.x86.fr/l3cjfj ? any data on load temps, cooling used, etc.

@Redbugz007

Added you to db, when you setup rig please post info for DB in my sig, cheers.

@icyeye@Lance01 @MrPerforations @devilhead @Spectre- @eddiechi

Do you have IHS stamp info? can add to DB in my sig then?

@metal409

Cheers for confirmation of stamp info.

@LazarusIV @mus1mus @KaiserFrederick @Jove @PewnFlavorTang

Added to DB, any other missing data to share? cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> bought 1700 + asus x370 prime to have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using stock cooler, which was included 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to figure out how to oveclock amd cpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/70rdyc


Do you have IHS info? cheers


----------



## cssorkinman

Shenanigans


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







No overclock my fury









EDIT: 5 ghz 7700k vs 4.1 ghz Ryzen


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Who said ryzen runs hot ? This is ~7 hours or so of custom x264 on a stock 1700 + asus x370 pro running in my loop, fans are 500rpm, D5 is at setting 2, sensor number one is supposed to be ambient but the sensor is too close to the components, and sensor 8 is water temp, ~35c average aint half bad, if the hwinfo64 is correct.
Will try to see how much voltage I need for 4ghz today/tomorrow.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Shenanigans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclock my fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 5 ghz 7700k vs 4.1 ghz Ryzen


Sometimes I really gotta question how benchmarks determine overall score. Looking at the breakdown of individual tests, I would say your Ryzen @ 4.1ghz should win. It's really odd that Ryzen wins the individual GPU and individual Physics tests but loses on the combined tests.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Shenanigans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclock my fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 5 ghz 7700k vs 4.1 ghz Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really gotta question how benchmarks determine overall score. Looking at the breakdown of individual tests, I would say your Ryzen @ 4.1ghz should win. It's really odd that Ryzen wins the individual GPU and individual Physics tests but loses on the combined tests.
Click to expand...

Nothing gets past you Binary -









I need to test the combined score only using physical cores vs logical to try to see what's up.


----------



## gupsterg

Cores are not getting to 100% usage (clocks are) for me in combined test. Only 4 are, 2 real and 2 SMT, rest are like ~90%, Win 7 Pro x64 SP1 clean install. In my 3DM Fury X 250+ benches thread added some 3DM benches. Gonna later monitor each test individually, I only noticed when ran loop of combined test only, monitoring via HWiNFO in OS, to see power from wall plug

No issue on temps, etc. I get full usage in x264, RealBench stress mode. So far set 3.7GHz, 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz ACB profiles, done quite bit of stress testing with those 2.


----------



## mus1mus

Did any of you guys able to find the Core Temps in HWInfo?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Don't forget that the sensors measure differently then Intel. Pretty sure the limiting factor for these chips is the socket and not the cpu.


If that were the case, wouldn't mobo manufacturers be making higher quality sockets? Maybe with a higher temperature tolerance/greater power draw like the OC socket for X99? I'm thinking temperature resistance over power as current/voltage doesn't seem to be the problem.

Why haven't we seen better sockets if that is indeed the limiting factor? It must be the CPU's temps that dictates and limits clockspeed above all else, or enthusiast boards would have done something to improve the socket.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did any of you guys able to find the Core Temps in HWInfo?


Not sure on your board , but I should be able to tell if i pay closer attention to the LED readout on my titanium and match it to hwinfo's readings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did any of you guys able to find the Core Temps in HWInfo?


tCTL is highest value, rotated between 20 thermal sensors in die. OP of my thread has info/image from offical pdf.

Don't know about other mobos but there is socket sensor on C6H which show as CPU under ASUS EC section of HWiNFO.

tCTL all should show/have as that's part of die and SMU AFAIK is relaying that data to SW.


----------



## amd7674

Hi guys...

Thinking about building 1700 based system to upgrade my current [email protected] on air. Few months ago I bought gtx1070 which is a little bottleneck by 3570k CPU. Would 1700 at ~3.8ghz be an upgrade from my Ivy bridge current system? Yes I still game at [email protected] ? I'm not in hurry to buy anything yet till fall/winter once all major Ryzen issues are ironed out.

I game a little, also I'm using light room and dxo for photo editing. I'm using win10.

Any comments would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance ?


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Can you share the 505 version? Thanks!


Someone was faster









I also wrote a bit about the differences between 0504 and 0505.
The only one is that I get a stable OC on RAM 2400 > 2666 MHz on 0505, wasn't possible on 0504.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure on your board , but I should be able to tell if i pay closer attention to the LED readout on my titanium and match it to hwinfo's readings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think I'm into something but I already left the system for an OS update.

Aida64 will not pick up any sensor on it's own but open HWInfo first and then Aida64 then open the Stability Test mini app and it revealed something.







gotta verify this later. I might be able to confirm this as soon as I run a few apps by looking at the patter between socket and that thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL is highest value, rotated between 20 thermal sensors in die. OP of my thread has info/image from offical pdf.
> 
> Don't know about other mobos but there is socket sensor on C6H which show as CPU under ASUS EC section of HWiNFO.
> 
> tCTL all should show/have as that's part of die and SMU AFAIK is relaying that data to SW.


I know we base off Socket TCTL (in fact my previous copy of Aida detects that) but when I downloaded the latest one + the latest HWInfo, Aida64 pointed into a different sensor.

Gotta confirm this later.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nosequeponer
> 
> Added you to DB, do I enter this validation http://valid.x86.fr/l3cjfj ? any data on load temps, cooling used, etc.
> 
> @Redbugz007
> 
> Added you to db, when you setup rig please post info for DB in my sig, cheers.
> 
> @Icyeye@Lance01 @MrPerforations @devilhead @Spectre- @eddiechi
> 
> Do you have IHS stamp info? can add to DB in my sig then?
> 
> @metal409
> 
> Cheers for confirmation of stamp info.
> 
> @LazarusIV @mus1mus @KaiserFrederick @Jove @PewnFlavorTang
> 
> Added to DB, any other missing data to share? cheers.
> Do you have IHS info? cheers


Sorry I took a picture but it was not very good and cannot make it out with my eyes.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nosequeponer
> 
> Added you to DB, do I enter this validation http://valid.x86.fr/l3cjfj ? any data on load temps, cooling used, etc.


use that for the time beeing.

for cooling, i have a ek waterblock, dual d5 punp, 1 360 rad and 1 240 rad, with one 290x in the loop

so far havent properly tune and test everything.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nosequeponer
> 
> Added you to DB, do I enter this validation http://valid.x86.fr/l3cjfj ? any data on load temps, cooling used, etc.
> 
> @Redbugz007
> 
> Added you to db, when you setup rig please post info for DB in my sig, cheers.
> 
> @icyeye@Lance01 @MrPerforations @devilhead @Spectre- @eddiechi
> 
> Do you have IHS stamp info? can add to DB in my sig then?
> 
> @metal409
> 
> Cheers for confirmation of stamp info.
> 
> @LazarusIV @mus1mus @KaiserFrederick @Jove @PewnFlavorTang
> 
> Added to DB, any other missing data to share? cheers.
> Do you have IHS info? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I took a picture but it was not very good and cannot make it out with my eyes.
Click to expand...

that photo says is a China Chip without the D marking


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> 
> 
> Who said ryzen runs hot ? This is ~7 hours or so of custom x264 on a stock 1700 + asus x370 pro running in my loop, fans are 500rpm, D5 is at setting 2, sensor number one is supposed to be ambient but the sensor is too close to the components, and sensor 8 is water temp, ~35c average aint half bad, if the hwinfo64 is correct.
> Will try to see how much voltage I need for 4ghz today/tomorrow.


Because 30w less then a 1700x lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aida64 will not pick up any sensor on it's own but open HWInfo first and then Aida64 then open the Stability Test mini app and it revealed something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta verify this later. I might be able to confirm this as soon as I run a few apps by looking at the patter between socket and that thing.
> I know we base off Socket TCTL (in fact my previous copy of Aida detects that) but when I downloaded the latest one + the latest HWInfo, Aida64 pointed into a different sensor.
> 
> Gotta confirm this later.


I just use HWiNFO, tCTL is like Intel CPU Package MAX. I go by that as when that reaches 95°C CPU will throttle, pretty much ignore the CPU temp I get in Asus EC in HWiNFO.


----------



## rv8000

Anyone else seeing "side by side" errors with exes/files being run out of the AMD chipset folder? I keep seeing this in event viewer and I've had two WHEA errors today.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because 30w less then a 1700x lol.


Hey mate. Do you have the latest copy of HWInfo and Aida64?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I just use HWiNFO, tCTL is like Intel CPU Package MAX. I go by that as when that reaches 95°C CPU will throttle, pretty much ignore the CPU temp I get in Asus EC in HWiNFO.


I haven't reached that kind of level yet on anything I have laid my hands on.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mate. Do you have the latest copy of HWInfo and Aida64?


Hwinfo64 i do but i dont run aida AND i have no mobo yet mine died lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hwinfo64 i do but i dont run aida AND i have no mobo yet mine died lol


Ouch.









How's the RMA? I believe they are very accommodating.

My board doesn't seem to react well with Memory Timings even when set to Advanced Manual.

13-13-13-13-32 in the BIOS boots up to Windows as 14-13-13-13-32-1T. But if I go down to 3200 12-13-13-13-28, it's being displayed properly.









If only they can offer the same support as Asus.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the RMA? I believe they are very accommodating.
> 
> My board doesn't seem to react well with Memory Timings even when set to Advanced Manual.
> 
> 13-13-13-13-32 in the BIOS boots up to Windows as 14-13-13-13-32-1T. But if I go down to 3200 12-13-13-13-28, it's being displayed properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they can offer the same support as Asus.


I sent it friday to my retailer, just got there today. The big problem is they have no stock at their warehouse but one of the stores might have a couple in stock. So not sure if ill be getting a new board shipped from that store or if i have to wait for them to send it back to gigabyte and then wait till it ships back. If they do it that way it might take quite some time.

If it comes straight from the other store it wouldnt take long at all and i'm hoping thats the way they do it. If i have to wait i may ask for my money back and just buy another board elsewhere.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I sent it friday to my retailer, just got there today. The big problem is they have no stock at their warehouse but one of the stores might have a couple in stock. So not sure if ill be getting a new board shipped from that store or if i have to wait for them to send it back to gigabyte and then wait till it ships back. If they do it that way it might take quite some time.
> 
> If it comes straight from the other store it wouldnt take long at all and i'm hoping thats the way they do it. If i have to wait i may ask for my money back and just buy another board elsewhere.


Both my CPU and Mobo came from the same store with the same distributor's label. They are well known to offer the best RMA support round here. But I do have to go to their physical shops to get into the process. Not so much of a hassle though. 2-3 days have been my maximum window for RMA with them thus far.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hwinfo64 i do but i dont run aida AND i have no mobo yet mine died lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the RMA? I believe they are very accommodating.
> 
> My board doesn't seem to react well with Memory Timings even when set to Advanced Manual.
> 
> 13-13-13-13-32 in the BIOS boots up to Windows as 14-13-13-13-32-1T. But if I go down to 3200 12-13-13-13-28, it's being displayed properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they can offer the same support as Asus.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that mem thing is just Ryzen in general. It rounds up ti the next even CL when using the higher memory straps. If you set it using 2400 or 2666 then raise it with BCLK it should stay at 13 and you'll get tighter subtimings so overall benefit to performance.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Both my CPU and Mobo came from the same store with the same distributor's label. They are well known to offer the best RMA support round here. But I do have to go to their physical shops to get into the process. Not so much of a hassle though. 2-3 days have been my maximum window for RMA with them thus far.


Not bad, but issue is, was that with parts that are backordered to all hell that no one can get their hands on haha?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure that mem thing is just Ryzen in general. It rounds up ti the next even CL when using the higher memory straps. If you set it using 2400 or 2666 then raise it with BCLK it should stay at 13 and you'll get tighter subtimings so overall benefit to performance.


This board doesn't have a BCLK generator though. 3200 works perfectly fine. Only happens when I set it to 13-13-13-13-32. Bandwidth doesn't seem to react well. And I think I have encountered restarts when forcing tight Timings with a previously stable OC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not bad, but issue is, was that with parts that are backordered to all hell that no one can get their hands on haha?


They're flexible enough to give you a price-equivalent item for those stuff.







Ibhave a friend who was offered a 980 as a replacement for his dead 680 one time. Effing good support if you ask me.

IIRC, I have rmaed 4 5930K with them. No questions asked. And round here, a 5930K is a rarity.







We do have to pay a little premium for their items though. Simply because they only cater a select number of stores who somewhat, control the local pricing.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> 
> 
> Who said ryzen runs hot ? This is ~7 hours or so of custom x264 on a stock 1700 + asus x370 pro running in my loop, fans are 500rpm, D5 is at setting 2, sensor number one is supposed to be ambient but the sensor is too close to the components, and sensor 8 is water temp, ~35c average aint half bad, if the hwinfo64 is correct.
> Will try to see how much voltage I need for 4ghz today/tomorrow.


I think the consensus is that the bios for most motherboards did a terrible job of measuring the temps. I know some of the first bios people were consistently getting like 55-60c idle's


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Finally time to get my build together after wasting entire last weekend on perpetual looping CH6. Got new MB and with the snow coming down here it feels like Xmas in March w/ first new build in years. I'm going to have to run to HomeDepot to grab a new space heater after shutting down 9590 and my R9 290s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Have so much reading to catch up on, can't believe how this thread has grown in just a few days......... uggghhh...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Finally time to get my build together after wasting entire last weekend on perpetual looping CH6. Got new MB and with the snow coming down here it feels like Xmas in March w/ first new build in years. I'm going to have to run to HomeDepot to grab a new space heater after shutting down 9590 and my R9 290s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Have so much reading to catch up on, can't believe how this thread has grown in just a few days......... uggghhh...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1500W? Are you planning Quad-Sli?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 1500W? Are you planning Quad-Sli?


Quad Vega is still a thing







and theortically will beat dual 1080ti


----------



## lightofhonor

New ASRock BIOS is out. Enables DRAM timing in the BIOS.

Finally got my RAM up to 2666. Rated for 3200 (haven't tried yet) so some way to go, but at least it's better that 2133....

3.8ghz still stable at 1.245, but anything above that seems to need a large voltage jump. Probably would be easier with my board had BLCK.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This board doesn't have a BCLK generator though. 3200 works perfectly fine. Only happens when I set it to 13-13-13-13-32. Bandwidth doesn't seem to react well. And I think I have encountered restarts when forcing tight Timings with a previously stable OC.


Yep, it's a general Ryzen thing. At the lower RAM speed settings, it will accept odd CL numbers. But at higher RAM speed settings, it wants the CL number to be even. The rest can still be odd. Just another quirk of Ryzen.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> New ASRock BIOS is out. Enables DRAM timing in the BIOS.
> 
> Finally got my RAM up to 2666. Rated for 3200 (haven't tried yet) so some way to go, but at least it's better that 2133....
> 
> 3.8ghz still stable at 1.245, but anything above that seems to need a large voltage jump. Probably would be easier with my board had BLCK.


Which ASRock board do you have?


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoharalds*
> 
> Proud owner of this setjp
> Have been testing it over the weekend ,
> There are still some glitches here and there but i know amd will sort this out pretty soon(FINGERS CROSSED)
> 
> the last amd board was the crosshair V formula from asus ,would have gone with the rog board again
> but for the money i got more features with this board (dual nvme raid cabable,better pwr managemwnt for oc and more)
> 
> got the trident Z 3200 mhz memory kit 16Gb
> but only able to clock it to 2996 Mhz as for now(waiting for the next bios update that should fix this)
> 
> Nothing overclocked yet since i am still waiting for my bracket to arrive.
> 
> Thought i share this real quick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better power management....says who?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Which ASRock board do you have?


Killer SLI/ac (Decided too late that I wanted Taichi







)

Liked the dual M.2 feature and no other boards under $200 really offered that. And built in WiFi.


----------



## lastguytom

TYVN FOR THE INFO

(ME BEING IN NOOB MODE IS NOT FUN)

I USUALLY DO a lot of research before buying a motherboards, but i want to upgrade so badly and been hoping for AMD TO BRING OUT RYZEN and hoping it would do good.

I have a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX REV 2.0 AND ITS BEEN A ROCK STEADY BEAST. When i saw a Crosshair one from ASUS I TOOK THE LEAP.....(STILL WAITING FOR MY 3 )

I HEARD good things about asrock,,,tech wise , but heard its customer service returns is a nightmare.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Better power management....says who?


Also noticed NVME RAID capabilities and I havent been able to find that on any of them. Only thing I have found on the boards with dual m.2 ports was that one runs at 3.0 and the second and 2.0.

This board is no different; one 3.0 socket and the other is 2.0.


----------



## Blowie

Anyone got reliable cpu temps on any program already7


----------



## MrPerforations

well I brought it, asrock killer sli, 1700, 16gb of 3200 and a raystorm am4 bracket. I do hope the asrock will support 3200 though.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blowie*
> 
> Anyone got reliable cpu temps on any program already7


been told hwinfo is working and there a dedicted ryzen oc software that read temps good, I cant recall the name though, do not install amd overdrive as it messes up windows and you wont get back in to it.


----------



## madbrayniak

All,

Would the 8 core Ryzen be better for In-Home Streaming?

I just got a Steam Link and was amazed that even over wifi I can play Rocket League with no issue. Granted I mainly got this for casual play and your single player titles.

however, I am wondering if the higher core and thread count would benefit In-Home Streaming?


----------



## nersty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> All,
> 
> Would the 8 core Ryzen be better for In-Home Streaming?
> 
> I just got a Steam Link and was amazed that even over wifi I can play Rocket League with no issue. Granted I mainly got this for casual play and your single player titles.
> 
> however, I am wondering if the higher core and thread count would benefit In-Home Streaming?


Better than what? It works fine for streaming with the Steam Link (played many games over the weekend with the SL), though most of the heavy lifting is done by the GPU. I guess if you are playing a very CPU heavy game it could increase your performance if you are already maxing the cores in your current system.

Edit: GTA 5 and the Witcher 3 were a bit smoother vs an i5 when streaming. I used to get the occasional hiccup on both and those seemed to have stopped.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> TYVN FOR THE INFO
> (ME BEING IN NOOB MODE IS NOT FUN)
> I USUALLY DO a lot of research before buying a motherboards, but i want to upgrade so badly and been hoping for AMD TO BRING OUT RYZEN and hoping it would do good.
> I have a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX REV 2.0 AND ITS BEEN A ROCK STEADY BEAST. When i saw a Crosshair one from ASUS I TOOK THE LEAP.....(STILL WAITING FOR MY 3 )
> I HEARD good things about asrock,,,tech wise , but heard its customer service returns is a nightmare.


Your Post HuRtS my FaCe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Newwt

For anyone who has overclocked their Ryzen. Are you have to overclock only the turbo freq on the chips and if so are all the core the same frequency or are the cores different frequencies like normal turbo boost would be?

IE 1700 would idle at 3ghz and boost up to 3.9 or 4 if its achievable?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> All,
> 
> Would the 8 core Ryzen be better for In-Home Streaming?
> 
> I just got a Steam Link and was amazed that even over wifi I can play Rocket League with no issue. Granted I mainly got this for casual play and your single player titles.
> 
> however, I am wondering if the higher core and thread count would benefit In-Home Streaming?


It's been a while since I've used mine, but I think it does software and hardware encoding. Hardware uses the GPU or quicksync if you have intel. Software uses CPU threads. I suspect that hardware will have the lowest latency but software will look the best if you have the CPU power. This is just my guess. I'll test mine out tonight and see how it works now that I have my Ryzen system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> For anyone who has overclocked their Ryzen. Are you have to overclock only the turbo freq on the chips and if so are all the core the same frequency or are the cores different frequencies like normal turbo boost would be?
> 
> IE 1700 would idle at 3ghz and boost up to 3.9 or 4 if its achievable?


Yes, you can OC using p-states and it will allow you to OC at 3.9 but will downclock at idle 2.0Ghz. You'll need a mobo that allows you to edit the p-states. On my C6H, I changed the first p-state and use an offset for vcore. If you manually set the vcore it will force the CPU into OC mode and lock the CPU clock.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> been told hwinfo is working and there a dedicted ryzen oc software that read temps good, I cant recall the name though, do not install amd overdrive as it messes up windows and you wont get back in to it.


hmm then i wonder why my temps are so high at idle, around 50 degrees







amd master ryzen master program says it aswell, btw i tried overdrive, just made my windows crash but boot right back up


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It's been a while since I've used mine, but I think it does software and hardware encoding. Hardware uses the GPU or quicksync if you have intel. Software uses CPU threads. I suspect that hardware will have the lowest latency but software will look the best if you have the CPU power. This is just my guess. I'll test mine out tonight and see how it works now that I have my Ryzen system.
> Yes, you can OC using p-states and it will allow you to OC at 3.9 but will downclock at idle 2.0Ghz. You'll need a mobo that allows you to edit the p-states. On my C6H, I changed the first p-state and use an offset for vcore. If you manually set the vcore it will force the CPU into OC mode and lock the CPU clock.


Interesting, I've never overclocked that way before. So would it be possible to find your maximum stable overclock of say 3.9, and then go back and overclock the p state so that it will idle at 2ghz but when loaded it will boost all cores up to the 3.9 so to minimize wasting power?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Interesting, I've never overclocked that way before. So would it be possible to find your maximum stable overclock of say 3.9, and then go back and overclock the p state so that it will idle at 2ghz but when loaded it will boost all cores up to the 3.9 so to minimize wasting power?


Yes, although I'm not sure you can change the minimum since the way it currently works, you only change the first p-state and the others follow.

Here's it running on my system:


Here's how it works and how I did it on my C6H:

CPU Ratio = 0.25FID/(DID0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Auto or Offset Mode for vcore)

On the C6H, you enter the values in Hex.

Say you want to do 3.9GHz, FID would be 156 or 9C in Hex. 3.8GHz is 152 or 98 in hex and 4GHz is 160 or A0.
For 1.35V, it's VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @LazarusIV
> 
> Added to DB, any other missing data to share? cheers.


@gupsterg I haven't had a chance to tune anything and I'm waiting on my Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 280. Once I get that, then I wait for their AM4 bracket... it hasn't been released yet. They only have an AM4 bracket for their air coolers right now. I'm using the Wraith Spire cooler, which is amazing for a stock cooler. I mean, wow. AMD really knocked that out of the park, so nice to not immediately hate the stock cooler!









Right now I've ordered a USB to PS/2 adapter so I can log into my Windows installation and then install chipset drivers. Once I get that settled and Windows is purring (as well as it can... it _is_ Windows) then I will OC my 1700 and tweak RAM some.

Thanks for your hard work gup!


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> @gupsterg I haven't had a chance to tune anything and I'm waiting on my Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 280. Once I get that, then I wait for their AM4 bracket... it hasn't been released yet. They only have an AM4 bracket for their air coolers right now.
> 
> Right now I've ordered a USB to PS/2 adapter so I can log into my Windows installation and then install chipset drivers. Once I get that settled and Windows is purring (as well as it can... it _is_ Windows) then I will OC my 1700 and tweak RAM some.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work gup!


have you check the bios settings, because in my asrock z170 there was setting for PS/2 Simulator check in case if u have


----------



## Lance01

Got my 1080 TI in today and installed!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> have you check the bios settings, because in my asrock z170 there was setting for PS/2 Simulator check in case if u have


Hmmm, I didn't have a lot of time to poke through the BIOS but I'll try to tonight, that would be really handy! I only tweaked a few cosmetic things. I'll tinker more with it and see what I can come up with!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Got my 1080 TI in today and installed!


Nice lil box there, Lance


----------



## gupsterg

@Newwt

Using a 1700 on C6H, 1.5GHz idle and 3.9GHz all cores boost.



The Ryzen CPU doesn't go down to 800MHz on idle like my i5 4690K, inc screen (MG279Q), Fury X, Intel AC 7260 WiFi card, 16GB DDR3, 1xSSD, 2xHDD, 4x TY143, 1x F12, 2x F9 my rig idled at ~90W draw from wall plug. With all same hardware except R7 1700/C6H/8GB DDR4 (waiting on 16GB back from RMA) is ~100W idle IIRC.

@LazarusIV

No problem







, when you're ready







. Yeah Wraith Spire is nice, I wonder when Wraith Max be out?


----------



## Undervolter

Can someone please answer me this?

- If you undervolt at stock speed (reducing vcore), do you retain Cool N Quiet (or whatever they call it now) or do you lose it?

Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

I tested it with negative offset voltage mode and was all fine and dandy.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I tested it with negative offset voltage mode and was all fine and dandy.


Thanks. At least i know there is a way.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So after spending the weekend away from the PC, all the while thinking of ways to get it working again. I finally went to the step of plucking apart my WC and setting up a test bench to start fail testing it all. The first thing I did was test my GPU on my old Intel board (for some reason my GPU refused to give me a picture on Ryzen) and it worked fine, so that at least leaves out that as being the faulty component.

The next thing I did was to set up my Ryzen and Asus board as a test bench. This time though everything is working fine, it boots up on the first try and gives me a picture as if nothing was ever wrong. Anyone know what can lead to this?

Anyway, what is the preferred method of updating the BIOS on an Asus board? I assume the usb stick from BIOS is the safest or am I wrong on that?

Edit: Oh, and would people believe me if I said that Ryzen master shows me about the same temps idle while running an old AM2 boxed cooler as when I had my 2x 480mm monsta and EKWB Supremacy (about 55*c)


----------



## Rainmaker91

double post...


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Nice lil box there, Lance


Thanks!! I think it will do just fine with the additional fans in the case and the Noctua NH-D15. I have been able to run max low 70s with 4.25 GHz so far but we will see how much the temps jump with a good video card in there creating a little more heat. Little Battlefield 1 action later tonight after work!! Ill post some temps later on of a game session.

Edit - 4.025 rather. 4.25 would have been winning the silicon lottery plus some!!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @LazarusIV
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , when you're ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah Wraith Spire is nice, I wonder when Wraith Max be out?


I dunno, but what a great stock cooler. I am seriously impressed, not only with its cooling ability (from what I've heard but I'll OC with it once I get Windows sorted) but also its looks. It just looks sharp and classy, nice to see!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I tested it with negative offset voltage mode and was all fine and dandy.


I think I'll do my OC with offset voltage, I want to retain the downclocking since I leave my computer on quite a lot... I've heard that works pretty well too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Thanks!! I think it will do just fine with the additional fans in the case and the Noctua NH-D15. I have been able to run max low 70s with 4.25 GHz so far but we will see how much the temps jump with a good video card in there creating a little more heat. Little Battlefield 1 action later tonight after work!! Ill post some temps later on of a game session.
> 
> Edit - 4.025 rather. 4.25 would have been winning the silicon lottery plus some!!


I was gonna say holy crap! Still a nice OC. What card are you putting in?


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So after spending the weekend away from the PC, all the while thinking of ways to get it working again. I finally went to the step of plucking apart my WC and setting up a test bench to start fail testing it all. The first thing I did was test my GPU on my old Intel board (for some reason my GPU refused to give me a picture on Ryzen) and it worked fine, so that at least leaves out that as being the faulty component.
> 
> The next thing I did was to set up my Ryzen and Asus board as a test bench. This time though everything is working fine, it boots up on the first try and gives me a picture as if nothing was ever wrong. Anyone know what can lead to this?
> 
> Anyway, what is the preferred method of updating the BIOS on an Asus board? I assume the usb stick from BIOS is the safest or am I wrong on that?
> 
> Edit: Oh, and would people believe me if I said that Ryzen master shows me about the same temps idle while running an old AM2 boxed cooler as when I had my 2x 480mm monsta and EKWB Supremacy (about 55*c)


bro someethigns wrong 55c @ idle.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Yes, although I'm not sure you can change the minimum since the way it currently works, you only change the first p-state and the others follow.


that's pretty cool I've have to give it a try once the motherboards come back in stock


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyway, what is the preferred method of updating the BIOS on an Asus board? I assume the usb stick from BIOS is the safest or am I wrong on that?


If you're talking about the Crosshair VI, then use the USB BIOS Flashback. Doesn't even require the system to be powered on.

You just need to download the BIOS file, rename it C6H.CAP, put it on a USB stick, put that USB stick in the bottom black USB2 port on the back of the board, and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button on the back of the board for a few seconds. The light on that button will flash for several minutes and when it stops flashing the process is finished.

It's the only way I will flash the BIOS on this board.

If you're talking about another ASUS board, then updating from within the BIOS is best.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> If you're talking about the Crosshair VI, then use the USB BIOS Flashback. Doesn't even require the system to be powered on.
> 
> You just need to download the BIOS file, rename it C6H.CAP, put it on a USB stick, put that USB stick in the bottom black USB2 port on the back of the board, and hold the USB BIOS Flashback button on the back of the board for a few seconds. The light on that button will flash for several minutes and when it stops flashing the process is finished.
> 
> It's the only way I will flash the BIOS on this board.
> 
> If you're talking about another ASUS board, then updating from within the BIOS is best.


doing it on the Prime x370 Pro, but I do have the option to either update from windows or in bios. In bios there is the option to do it from a usb drive or over internet. Personally I think flash drive sounds the least risky considering all the bricked Asus boards as of late.


----------



## lastguytom

well you face hurt my eyes 1st


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> doing it on the Prime x370 Pro, but I do have the option to either update from windows or in bios. In bios there is the option to do it from a usb drive or over internet. Personally I think flash drive sounds the least risky considering all the bricked Asus boards as of late.


Oh yeah, doing it from a USB stick within the BIOS is best in that case.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I dunno, but what a great stock cooler. I am seriously impressed, not only with its cooling ability (from what I've heard but I'll OC with it once I get Windows sorted) but also its looks. It just looks sharp and classy, nice to see!
> I think I'll do my OC with offset voltage, I want to retain the downclocking since I leave my computer on quite a lot... I've heard that works pretty well too.
> I was gonna say holy crap! Still a nice OC. What card are you putting in?


MSI 1080 TI founders edition.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> bro someethigns wrong 55c @ idle.


But it happens. Mine reports 50c+ idle pretty regularly. Masterliquid 240 and H100i both held it to about the same. Both 1700X, different boards though.

Could be binning, could be misreporting.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> But it happens. Mine reports 50c+ idle pretty regularly. Masterliquid 240 and H100i both held it to about the same. Both 1700X, different boards though.
> 
> Could be binning, could be misreporting.


Mine idles around 40 to 45.


----------



## lightofhonor

Mine jumps from the 40s to 50s in idle, though the average is in the 40s now. It also depends what program you use to detect temps. Ryzen master uses a lot more resources that HWinfo.

Things are better now, but just a few days ago I hit 102c under full load. A few changes later (nothing to do with the voltage) and now that's 80s load and 70s under normal loads. Part of the issue is the CPU fans don't ramp for me right now. Seems like a MB issue.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Mine jumps from the 40s to 50s in idle, though the average is in the 40s now. It also depends what program you use to detect temps. Ryzen master uses a lot more resources that HWinfo.
> 
> Things are better now, but just a few days ago I hit 102c under full load. A few changes later (nothing to do with the voltage) and now that's 80s load and 70s under normal loads. Part of the issue is the CPU fans don't ramp for me right now. Seems like a MB issue.


I set my CPU fans to the noctua to max in the bios and have my case fans on a controller. So I can control them manually. Coming from a gaming laptop where the clevo fan profiles suck I just chose to go the fan controller route since that is what I was used to with my modified laptop fan stand/controller.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

AIDAs stress test works fine with Ryzen:


----------



## Jove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How much does that Voltage relate to in Windows?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nosequeponer
> 
> Added you to DB, do I enter this validation http://valid.x86.fr/l3cjfj ? any data on load temps, cooling used, etc.
> 
> @Redbugz007
> 
> Added you to db, when you setup rig please post info for DB in my sig, cheers.
> 
> @Icyeye@Lance01 @MrPerforations @devilhead @Spectre- @eddiechi
> 
> Do you have IHS stamp info? can add to DB in my sig then?
> 
> @metal409
> 
> Cheers for confirmation of stamp info.
> 
> @LazarusIV @mus1mus @KaiserFrederick @Jove @PewnFlavorTang
> 
> Added to DB, any other missing data to share? cheers.
> Do you have IHS info? cheers


As it turns out my sample seems to be sweet: undervolted with a CPU Voltage offset of -0.00625V resulting in 1.232V while running 3.8GHz at 49°C Prime95.
When I combine Prime95 + Cinebench R15.0 I get 53°C max.

Now my system is completely stable and silent below 16dB while running CPU-benchmarks or rendering. Looks like I got my daily OC-profile finished.

While the voltage actually fluctuates at 1.166V ~ 1.232V, CPUZ is getting incorrect CPU VID readings
and I can't seem to get that fixed - tried many experiments in the BIOS,


CPUZ indicates 1.55V no matter what configuration I made, that includes stock settings.
http://valid.x86.fr/k96nz9

Any hint on why that is and how to fix that? I'm stuck here and really want to make validations on CPUZ with accurate VID readings.
Might want to try to get 4.1-4.2GHz just to see how far this mainstream ASUS B350-PLUS mainboard can take it.


----------



## nosequeponer

http://valid.x86.fr/l0e4hb

3.9 stable



the vcore in hwinfo shows 1.555, but in the asus probe part, shows 1.352, and in cpuid 1.355

which one is correct??


----------



## FLCLimax

LMAO, my idle temps are now reporting as 13 degrees....


----------



## lastguytom

SORRY BUT YOUR FACE HURT MY EYES









SORRY HAVE PTSD









furbies are fuzzy little gods of chaos and disorder----FEAR THE FUR!!!


----------



## nosequeponer

different test


----------



## rv8000

In regards to temperature readings on Ryzen...
Quote:


> The primary temperature reporting sensor of the AMD Ryzen™ processor is a sensor called "T Control," or tCTL for short. The tCTL sensor is derived from the junction (Tj) temperature-the interface point between the die and heatspreader-but it may be offset on certain CPU models so that all models on the AM4 Platform have the same maximum tCTL value. This approach ensures that all AMD Ryzen™ processors have a consistent fan policy.
> 
> Specifically, the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700X and 1800X carry a +20°C offset between the tCTL° (reported) temperature and the actual Tj° temperature. In the short term, users of the AMD Ryzen™ 1700X and 1800X can simply subtract 20°C to determine the true junction temperature of their processor. No arithmetic is required for the Ryzen 7 1700. Long term, we expect temperature monitoring software to better understand our tCTL offsets to report the junction temperature automatically.
> 
> The table below serves as an example of how the tCTL sensor can be interpreted in a hypothetical scenario where a Ryzen processor is operating at 38°C.




Direct from AMD


----------



## Skyl3r

http://valid.x86.fr/918eem

But... the single thread performance.... How could I ever game on this


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In regards to temperature readings on Ryzen...
> 
> 
> Direct from AMD


Wait a second, so if im understanding this correctly, whatever max temp we get we should take 20°C off? That just can't be right haha, means I'm maxing out "theoretically" at 50°C and while gaming only reaching 35°C? That's just absurd lol.

Edit: This would make sense with what i found out on my gigabyte cpu temp change after BIOS update, went from 43°C to 22-23°C after the update, gigabyte may have taken that 20°C reading off the actual sensor temp?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wait a second, so if im understanding this correctly, whatever max temp we get we should take 20°C off? That just can't be right haha, means I'm maxing out "theoretically" at 50°C and while gaming only reaching 35°C? That's just absurd lol.


For the 1700X and 1800X yes, at least from what I'm reading. Some bios may already be trying to compensate for this though (unsure but temps on a few boards have changed after bios updates).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> For the 1700X and 1800X yes, at least from what I'm reading. Some bios may already be trying to compensate for this though (unsure but temps on a few boards have changed after bios updates).


I edited my post above, my calculations were right to begin with then lol. I'm only getting a couple degrees above my 4690k even though the 1700x is using around 40-50 more watts while OCed then my 4690k. Pretty sweet then, so the people on air hitting 100°C are actually hitting 80°C and us water guys are actually hitting 50°C


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/918eem
> 
> But... the single thread performance.... How could I ever game on this


I'd just give up on PC gaming with that kind of performance, I mean only 8999 fps at 480p... terrible


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> For the 1700X and 1800X yes, at least from what I'm reading. Some bios may already be trying to compensate for this though (unsure but temps on a few boards have changed after bios updates).


This makes sense to me and is probably why we see big differences in temp between some bios revisions.


----------



## Maxcielle

Planing to buy the 1700 with the crosshair vi hero, what is the best budget/bang for the buck RAM memory I should buy?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In regards to temperature readings on Ryzen...
> 
> 
> Direct from AMD


The big question would be whether or not Ryzen Master compensates for this or if it's showing these +20 temps. I mean it's an AMD program after all and I would be surprised if they didn't do the calculations correctly for their own stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Planing to buy the 1700 with the crosshair vi hero, what is the best budget/bang for the buck RAM memory I should buy?


Aparently Ryzen scales well with speedy memory, and in time the bios of most mothereboards should be stable enough to run at full speed. Single sided samsung memory seems to be more stable at the moment though.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/918eem
> 
> But... the single thread performance.... How could I ever game on this


I see you have discovered the wake from sleep bug


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Planing to buy the 1700 with the crosshair vi hero, what is the best budget/bang for the buck RAM memory I should buy?


Whatever kit is cheapest, tightest timings, and highest frequency off their QVL document


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> For the 1700X and 1800X yes, at least from what I'm reading. Some bios may already be trying to compensate for this though (unsure but temps on a few boards have changed after bios updates).
> 
> 
> 
> This makes sense to me and is probably why we see big differences in temp between some bios revisions.
Click to expand...

Hopefully that trend continues and normalizes across most of the board manifacturers. Does do mean pump more voltage????


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I see you have discovered the wake from sleep bug


The wake from sleep bug?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> The big question would be whether or not Ryzen Master compensates for this or if it's showing these +20 temps. I mean it's an AMD program after all and I would be surprised if they didn't do the calculations correctly for their own stuff.
> Aparently Ryzen scales well with speedy memory, and in time the bios of most mothereboards should be stable enough to run at full speed. Single sided samsung memory seems to be more stable at the moment though.


Ryzen master still shows high temps, its up to BIOS manufacturers to -xx°C from their CPU temp sensors, don't forget that unlike Intel the temperature sensors are somewhere under the chip/socket whereas Intel is actually built into the cpu.

Its great news though, i did post quite a few pages back about my theory of the Ryzen temperature and well turns out i was correct. I theorized about a load temp of around 50°C and turns out i was dead on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Hopefully that trend continues and normalizes across most of the board manifacturers. Does do mean pump more voltage????


The tctl max is still 95°C so i wouldnt go around pumping out more voltage yet. Like i said before i am pretty confident the limiting factor might be the cpu socket and not the actual cpu. If your tctl shows 95°C and it starts to thermal throttle then yea you're hitting the limit.

Me on a real bench stress test at 1.245v i was hitting a max of 70°C on a custom loop, some people on air same voltage are reaching high 80s. So although you may be running 20°C cooler, if your tctl temp still hits 95°C it may start to thermal throttle.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Hopefully that trend continues and normalizes across most of the board manifacturers. Does do mean pump more voltage????


The massively exponential voltage to frequency curve past 3.6ghz makes pumping any more voltage into first gen Zen a pretty bad choice for only an extra 50-200mhz. There is very little data outside high voltage LN2 runs hitting higher frequencies, and those are all past the 1.8v mark all of which will murder the lifespan of your CPU. I've seen a few 4.2 and 4.3 validations/screen shots, but those are not sustainable at 1.55-1.6v +.

For longevity sake, I think the max recommend was up to ~1.4v, which pretty much puts most R7's at the 3.8-4.0 wall.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I see you have discovered the wake from sleep bug


I got the same score on cpuz bench.... no sleep bug here - my cpu never goes into sleep mode.

http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I got the same score on cpuz bench.... no sleep bug here - my cpu never goes into sleep mode.


What is this sleep bug?
Core parking or something?

*EDIT:*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xyp6j/amd_ryzen_overclock_sleep_bug/
This?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ryzen master still shows high temps, its up to BIOS manufacturers to -xx°C from their CPU temp sensors, don't forget that unlike Intel the temperature sensors are somewhere under the chip/socket whereas Intel is actually built into the cpu.
> 
> Its great news though, i did post quite a few pages back about my theory of the Ryzen temperature and well turns out i was correct. I theorized about a load temp of around 50°C and turns out i was dead on.
> The tctl max is still 95°C so i wouldnt go around pumping out more voltage yet. Like i said before i am pretty confident the limiting factor might be the cpu socket and not the actual cpu. If your tctl shows 95°C and it starts to thermal throttle then yea you're hitting the limit.
> 
> Me on a real bench stress test at 1.245v i was hitting a max of 70°C on a custom loop, some people on air same voltage are reaching high 80s. So although you may be running 20°C cooler, if your tctl temp still hits 95°C it may start to thermal throttle.


I see, that explains why the CPU cooler isn't hot to the touch even though both ryzen master and hw64 were reporting 70*c. Though it might be the cooler that just sucks as well.

Hopefully the 304 bios from Asus will fix my boot issues though, but it's strange to not see them having a new one out yet considering 304 is from fubruary 28th.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The massively exponential voltage to frequency curve past 3.6ghz makes pumping any more voltage into first gen Zen a pretty bad choice for only an extra 50-200mhz. There is very little data outside high voltage LN2 runs hitting higher frequencies, and those are all past the 1.8v mark all of which will murder the lifespan of your CPU. I've seen a few 4.2 and 4.3 validations/screen shots, but those are not sustainable at 1.55-1.6v +.
> 
> For longevity sake, I think the max recommend was up to ~1.4v, which pretty much puts most R7's at the 3.8-4.0 wall.


Yea 1.4 is definitely the max i'd use for 24/7 usage. Most of us can hit 3.8 at around 1.2xxv, once it matures with more BIOSes we should be able to hit 4.0 at 1.35v and still be sustainable. And if you think about it, its the SAME 500mhz OC that 7700k owners are getting (from 4.5 boost to 5.0, compared to ryzen 3.5 boost to 4.0)


----------



## LuckyImperial

1700X in a CH6 with 16Gb 3200MHz C14 Trident-Z (2x8).



Completely stock build. Default BIOS. RAM is defaulting to 2170MHz C15.



1700X Still Stock, no OC. RAM set to 2666MHz C14.

Edit: My Tctl seems to be reporting correctly with max temps around ~50C. Watercooled via custom loop. DCP 2.2, Raystorm, UT60x280 Nexxos).


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> What is this sleep bug?
> Core parking or something?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xyp6j/amd_ryzen_overclock_sleep_bug/
> This?


bug with timer issue on clockspeed - it will inflate benchmark scores and misrepresent reported clockspeed with timing being off after cpu waked from sleep mode.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AIDAs stress test works fine with Ryzen:


Cache Solo Test does wonders. It exposed my VSOC deficit instability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I edited my post above, my calculations were right to begin with then lol. I'm only getting a couple degrees above my 4690k even though the 1700x is using around 40-50 more watts while OCed then my 4690k. Pretty sweet then, so the people on air hitting 100°C are actually hitting 80°C and us water guys are actually hitting 50°C


Seems in line with the Value I saw on HWInfo.

Using F5C, system idles lower at the BIOS but goes back to 50+C in Windows. While one senosr shows 30C Idle.

Now if that -20C Temp off TCTL is true, we have a lot more headroom left considering it doesn't scale linearly with Voltage.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 1700X in a CH6 with 16Gb 3200MHz C14 Trident-Z (2x8).
> 
> 
> 
> Completely stock build. Default BIOS. RAM is defaulting to 2170MHz C15.
> 
> 
> 
> 1700X Still Stock, no OC. RAM set to 2666MHz C14.
> 
> Edit: My Tctl seems to be reporting correctly with max temps around ~50C. Watercooled via custom loop. DCP 2.2, Raystorm, UT60x280 Nexxos).


Under cinebench wont get that hot, run realbench for 15mins will make that temp shoot right up lol. Unless hwinfo64 dev updated the tctl with the latest 5.46 version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cache Solo Test does wonders. It exposed my VSOC deficit instability.
> Seems in line with the Value I saw on HWInfo.
> 
> Using F5C, system idles lower at the BIOS but goes back to 50+C in Windows. While one senosr shows 30C Idle.


Yea i think for us Gaming 5 guys the temperature 3 sensor under hwinfo64 is the actual cpu temp sensor, so if that peaks at like 50°C and tctl is 70°C then the new sensor is taken into considering as CPU temps -20°C. For me that sensor in hwinfo was still a bit off, i was idling at 19°C with a water temp of 23°C so yea impossible haha.


----------



## nosequeponer

i know it´s been said somewhere here, but how do i make the chip downclock from 3.9 when idling??

don´t remember


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i know it´s been said somewhere here, but how do i make the chip downclock from 3.9 when idling??
> 
> don´t remember


Change power options from high performance to balanced, will make it downclock at idle.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i know it´s been said somewhere here, but how do i make the chip downclock from 3.9 when idling??
> 
> don´t remember
> 
> 
> 
> Change power options from high performance to balanced, will make it downclock at idle.
Click to expand...

Thats odd minimum processor state is 100%? I haven't gotten my motherboard to twiddle with I usually like to leave "cool & quiet" style options enabled. Does Ryzen not do this without balanced mode?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> bug with timer issue on clockspeed - it will inflate benchmark scores and misrepresent reported clockspeed with timing being off after cpu waked from sleep mode.


My computer has never been to sleep. The score is legitimate.

Interesting to know about the bug though.
The link I posted earlier says that after sleep the CPU bumps its clock up 200MHz and it is reflected on their Cinebench run. Is this accurate to what you are talking about?

If so, it's not inflating the score so much as overclocking itself without permission lol


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Change power options from high performance to balanced, will make it downclock at idle.


thanks,

but just did that, and still @ 3.9 all cores while writting this....

so it should be something else


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i think for us Gaming 5 guys the temperature 3 sensor under hwinfo64 is the actual cpu temp sensor, so if that peaks at like 50°C and tctl is 70°C then the new sensor is taken into considering as CPU temps -20°C. For me that sensor in hwinfo was still a bit off, i was idling at 19°C with a water temp of 23°C so yea impossible haha.


I'll check it again if that was Temp3. Fairly possible for the core to idle lower than water temp. It happens with my Intel System. Socket, Nope.


----------



## gupsterg

@Undervolter @LazarusIV@Newwt

Just getting idle clocks lower







.

So 1.55GHz down to 1.125GHz so far







, also got to verify with DMM if the PState 2 VID/VCORE change worked from 875mV to 800mV, HWiNFO is showing change.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I edited my post above, my calculations were right to begin with then lol. I'm only getting a couple degrees above my 4690k even though the 1700x is using around 40-50 more watts while OCed then my 4690k. Pretty sweet then, so the people on air hitting 100°C are actually hitting 80°C and us water guys are actually hitting 50°C


~70°C on air







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Under cinebench wont get that hot, run realbench for 15mins will make that temp shoot right up lol. Unless hwinfo64 dev updated the tctl with the latest 5.46 version.
> Yea i think for us Gaming 5 guys the temperature 3 sensor under hwinfo64 is the actual cpu temp sensor, so if that peaks at like 50°C and tctl is 70°C then the new sensor is taken into considering as CPU temps -20°C. For me that sensor in hwinfo was still a bit off, i was idling at 19°C with a water temp of 23°C so yea impossible haha.


I was originally running RB stress mode when profiling 3.7GHz ACB, it passed 2hrs @ 1.1875V, I fired up x264 and loop 1 hung (OS still active). x264 needed 1.206V. So for 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz ACB profiles I used x264 1st and RB 2nd







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats odd minimum processor state is 100%? I haven't gotten my motherboard to twiddle with I usually like to leave "cool & quiet" style options enabled. Does Ryzen not do this without balanced mode?


Performance mode will keep everything at 100% all the time. Its not going to use 100w at idle though so technically its fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> thanks,
> 
> but just did that, and still @ 3.9 all cores while writting this....
> 
> so it should be something else


Unless your minimum processor state is at 100% in balanced mode should work, amd cool nquiet should be enabled along with cstates in the BIOS. For me changing from high perf to balanced change my idle clock from 3.8 to 2.0 without changing a thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Undervolter @LazarusIV@Newwt
> 
> Just getting idle clocks lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So 1.55GHz down to 1.125GHz so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also got to verify with DMM if the PState 2 VID/VCORE change worked from 875mV to 800mV, HWiNFO is showing change.
> 
> 
> ~70°C on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I was originally running RB stress mode when profiling 3.7GHz ACB, it passed 2hrs @ 1.1875V, I fired up x264 and loop 1 hung (OS still active). x264 needed 1.206V. So for 3.8GHz and 3.9GHz ACB profiles I used x264 1st and RB 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yea but you have a 1700 so the temps already show correctly for you haha.







Your 70° on air is my 50° on water with more voltage haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll check it again if that was Temp3. Fairly possible for the core to idle lower than water temp. It happens with my Intel System. Socket, Nope.


I'm pretty sure thats the one, for me its the only one that bounced around quite a bit under gaming and stress testing, i think temp 5 and/or 6 is the VRM temp.


----------



## nosequeponer

i´m using W10, just in case


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Performance mode will keep everything at 100% all the time. Its not going to use 100w at idle though so technically its fine.
> Unless your minimum processor state is at 100% in balanced mode should work, amd cool nquiet should be enabled along with cstates in the BIOS. For me changing from high perf to balanced change my idle clock from 3.8 to 2.0 without changing a thing.
> yea but you have a 1700 so the temps already show correctly for you haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 70° on air is my 50° on water with more voltage haha.
> I'm pretty sure thats the one, for me its the only one that bounced around quite a bit under gaming and stress testing, i think temp 5 and/or 6 is the VRM temp.


couldn´t find where to change the processor state.

maybe i have to llo in the bios to see if i have something different

where do you enable that cool n quite??


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> thanks,
> 
> but just did that, and still @ 3.9 all cores while writting this....
> 
> so it should be something else


I'm using high performance power profile in Win 7 Pro this evening and get down clocking / volting, I have also done a regedit to disable core parking, EOC thread.



Perhaps you need to clear CMOS and start from scratch.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm using high performance power profile in Win 7 Pro this evening and get down clocking / volting, I have also done a regedit to disable core parking, EOC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to clear CMOS and start from scratch.


Correct but you did also change minimum processor state, i could be wrong but i thought that high performance mode already disabled core parking by default.

At this point you might as well use balanced as it does the same thing for minimum processor state haha.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i know it´s been said somewhere here, but how do i make the chip downclock from 3.9 when idling??
> 
> don´t remember


You need to use P-states to OC which not all mobos can do.

Here's how it works and how I did it on my C6H:

CPU Ratio = 0.25FID/(DID0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Auto or Offset Mode for vcore)

On the C6H, you enter the values in Hex.

Say you want to do 3.9GHz, FID would be 156 or 9C in Hex. 3.8GHz is 152 or 98 in hex and 4GHz is 160 or A0.
For 1.35V, it's VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.

Link to post I made a few pages back:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/3590#post_25919966


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Correct but you did also change minimum processor state, i could be wrong but i thought that high performance mode already disabled core parking by default.
> 
> At this point you might as well use balanced as it does the same thing for minimum processor state haha.


He's on Win 7, not sure if it's the same or not. Balanced and High Performance have other settings associated with them so some people prefer to use high performance and just change the minimum value.


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm using high performance power profile in Win 7 Pro this evening and get down clocking / volting, I have also done a regedit to disable core parking, EOC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to clear CMOS and start from scratch.


using W10, this is what i have under power options



so i think i should do it through bios..


----------



## gupsterg

@kundica

nosequeponer has C6H







.

Yep on Win 7, when search for the key to edit I found 2 instances of value for core parking (same data value). As I have only 2 power profiles (Balance/High Performance), that would lead me to believe core parking is active in HP profile as well.


----------



## nosequeponer

let´s try in the bios

i have the C6H, so let´s try to replicate what @kundica said...

be back son...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Interesting: "The thermal issues between the 1700 and X chips being thrown around is due to a bug in a beta Asus Bios."
> 
> I'd pretty much already decided to go 1800x anyway, as I'd always have "what if" syndrome, but reading that, assuming it's true, has sealed it.
> 
> Apart from price, which doesn't concern me, 1700 being cooler was the only part I had in it's favour


Called it a week ago


----------



## nosequeponer

i´m feeling stupid now....

this is what i have in the bios under advance.. i know i´m missing something, but can´t figure out what is it..



@kundica @gupsterg


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nosequeponer*
> 
> i´m feeling stupid now....
> 
> this is what i have in the bios under advance.. i know i´m missing something, but can´t figure out what is it..
> 
> 
> 
> @kundica @gupsterg


It's in AMD CBS.


----------



## Jove

Not going to use CPUZ / HWInfo anymore as they indicate incorrect VID even when waiting several minutes after login
before running them. Same goes for Ryzen Master - it only shows stock voltage all the time.

AI Suite 3 however does monitoring accurately so I'm sticking to this.
3.8GHz is my sweet spot - silent, efficient and definitely fast enough for all purposes.

I will try to aim at 4.1GHz tomorrow to see how high this bundle can go, just for fun.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions on the Asrock Taichi.


As am I! The board gets here tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoharalds*
> 
> not engirely
> this board has some oc features and better powerphase components
> more directed to heavy overclockers


Uh, what? So far as I can tell, it's a different color scheme + a second NIC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Better power management....says who?


Not me. Same VRM layout, same chokes, etc etc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to use CPUZ / HWInfo anymore as they indicate incorrect VID even when waiting several minutes after login
> before running them. Same goes for Ryzen Master - it only shows stock voltage all the time.
> 
> AI Suite 3 however does monitoring accurately so I'm sticking to this.
> 3.8GHz is my sweet spot - silent, efficient and definitely fast enough for all purposes.
> 
> I will try to aim at 4.1GHz tomorrow to see how high this bundle can go, just for fun.


Not like VID is anywhere near as important as actual accurate vcore usage. Kinda wish my gaming 5 had DMM measure points like my msi z97 does.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Just a quick update for those few of us who dare stick to the Prime x370 Pro (for my part it's part because all the boards are sold out, and part me being stubborn). With bios 504 and the chipset drivers released on march 7th, I run the spec speeds for my memory which unfortuantely doesn't seem to be the norm for this board. It may be because the memory is slow, but it's also 2 16gb sticks which is double sided. Currently running smoothly on 2400mhz, 16-16-16-39 @1.2v (Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x16gb kit)

I had another IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bluescreen before I set the timings, speed and voltage. Hopefully that goes away, but it may be an indication that my Windows install is corrupted or that Asus still needs to do some work on the BIOS (which they need to do anyways)


----------



## nosequeponer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It's in AMD CBS.


i found it, and the values where allready there once i change it to custom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It's in AMD CBS.


i look into it, and the values where allready there, but still doesn´t seem to downclok it from 3.9...

so let´s call it a day, and go to sleep....

i´ll try tomorrow.

thanks for the help


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In regards to temperature readings on Ryzen...
> 
> 
> Direct from AMD


GT7 temps reporting correctly on HWinfo v5.46.
CPU temp was named Temperature 1 and VRM temp was named CPU.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It's exactly 20c lower than Tctl.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> GT7 temps reporting correctly on HWinfo v5.46.
> CPU temp was named Temperature 1 and VRM temp was named CPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly 20c lower than Tctl.


Cannot wait to get my board back. My temps are going to be ridiculous


----------



## Lance01

Here is a little Battlefield 1 test on a 2560x1440, 144 Hertz monitor. Overclocked GTX 1080 TI with custom fan profile. CPU and GPU don't go over 70C; however, I have a custom fan profile set up for the GPU. CPU running at 3992MHz @ max 1.376 volts vcore, GPU was boosting to max 2012 MHz, average FPS 117 with DX11 and BF1 ultra settings, average around 100 FPS with DX12. Guess DX12 is not optimized yet.


----------



## StarfireX

Well I slowly crept up on my best so far on the Crosshair, 3925MHz @ 1.32V on my 1700 and [email protected] on 2x8GB sticks of Trident Z RGB 3600MHz. If I push ram one step farther no post. The CPU will do 4000MHz @ 1.4 but not worth the increase and heat.

The 1700 is a Malaysian chip and I'm running an offset not a straight voltage so it will volt down, I believe I'm at level 2 line load, memory is at 1.38V


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> GT7 temps reporting correctly on HWinfo v5.46.
> CPU temp was named Temperature 1 and VRM temp was named CPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly 20c lower than Tctl.


How is that new BIOS playing with your RAM?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Cannot wait to get my board back. My temps are going to be ridiculous


Well, 20 C lower means...

my loads are only 55C on a Corsair H60, not exactly a custom loop cooler and more on par with high-end air coolers.

Amazing for 3.8 ghz, 1.24v vcore honestly.

in comparison, it's 65C load on same 1.24 vcore for 4.3 ghz on my 5960x... with a 360mm AIO cooler.

Stupid impressive efficiency with Ryzen.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well, 20 C lower means...
> 
> my loads are only 55C on a Corsair H60, not exactly a custom loop cooler and more on par with high-end air coolers.
> 
> Amazing for 3.8 ghz, 1.24v vcore honestly.
> 
> in comparison, it's 65C load on same 1.24 vcore for 4.3 ghz on my 5960x... with a 360mm AIO cooler.
> 
> Stupid impressive efficiency with Ryzen.


I doubt AMD and Intel temps are directly comparable that way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Cannot wait to get my board back. My temps are going to be ridiculous


It's indeed Temp3. Temps?

TCTL -20 is around 5C higher than Temp3 on our board.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I doubt AMD and Intel temps are directly comparable that way.


Temps are still temps no matter how you look at it, as to how important they are... that depends more on the specific architecture.

So in my eyes at least these low temps are quite impressive, but then I also think the fx9590 temps are impressive considering the fact that they draw 220w.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well, 20 C lower means...
> 
> my loads are only 55C on a Corsair H60, not exactly a custom loop cooler and more on par with high-end air coolers.
> 
> Amazing for 3.8 ghz, 1.24v vcore honestly.
> 
> in comparison, it's 65C load on same 1.24 vcore for 4.3 ghz on my 5960x... with a 360mm AIO cooler.
> 
> Stupid impressive efficiency with Ryzen.


Considering they both dissipate the same tdp sounds about right. Mine being only 5°C cooler makes sense too. Contrary to popular belief a custom loop wont drop CPU temps much, however me dropping 30°C on my r9 390 was worth it.

But in gaming im only peaking at 35°C though which is why its still hard for me to believe, then again less load means less heat. Still hard to believe though so idk. Guess soldered CPUs are that much better at heat transfer.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's indeed Temp3. Temps?
> 
> TCTL -20 is around 5C higher than Temp3 on our board.


Give me an example. Youre saying 50 tctl shows up as 55°C on temp 3? Might need an hwinfo64 update, latest being 5.46 i think. I dont got a board to try sadly but under realbench id peak at 70°C meaning actual temp of 50°C but my temp 3 was slightly lower i think would show 40s


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Give me an example. Youre saying 50 tctl shows up as 55°C on temp 3? Might need an hwinfo64 update, latest being 5.46 i think. I dont got a board to try sadly but under realbench id peak at 70°C meaning actual temp of 50°C but my temp 3 was slightly lower i think would show 40s


tctl - ~25 = temp 3


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> How is that new BIOS playing with your RAM?


My 2666mhz ram is still incompatible. Defaults to 2400c16 which I can get down to c12. Waiting on Gskill Flare 3200c14.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> tctl - ~25 = temp 3


Yea i thought the same still slightly off. I had tctl of 41-43°C and temp 3 of 18-20°C so pretty damn close. See what i meant about cooler then water temp lol. Idle btw


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> My 2666mhz ram is still incompatible. Defaults to 2400c16 which I can get down to c12. Waiting on Gskill Flare 3200c14.


same boat
Corsair LPX does not work above 2133mhz :C


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Temps are still temps no matter how you look at it, as to how important they are... that depends more on the specific architecture.
> 
> So in my eyes at least these low temps are quite impressive, but then I also think the fx9590 temps are impressive considering the fact that they draw 220w.


Obviously a temp is a temp, but where you measure it can change it dramatically. If Intel and AMD are measuring the temp in different places, they are going to have much different results.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> same boat
> Corsair LPX does not work above 2133mhz :C


Mine does lol. 3200mhz 2x8 kit got to 2666 (so far) when setting everything manually @1.2v.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Obviously a temp is a temp, but where you measure it can change it dramatically. If Intel and AMD are measuring the temp in different places, they are going to have much different results.


True... I'm curious to see how intel vs amd temps stack up against each other if measured from the same place.


----------



## Puck

Also don't forget that bigger dies are easier to pull heat from. Ryzen is a big die with modest TDP, which makes for surprisingly mild temps for an 8c CPU. A tiny dense die with the same TDP would be more difficult to cool and measure higher temps.

Can't wait to throw a few hundred watts of TEC cooling at one


----------



## bluej511

French article but dunno how true. AMD says there's no issue Microsoft says there is and a patch incoming soon

http://www.phonandroid.com/amd-ryzen-microsoft-confirme-problemes-windows-10-patch-approche.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1
Quote:


> *Thread Scheduling*
> We have investigated reports alleging incorrect thread scheduling on the AMD Ryzen™ processor. Based on our findings, AMD believes that the Windows® 10 thread scheduler is operating properly for "Zen," and we do not presently believe there is an issue with the scheduler adversely utilizing the logical and physical configurations of the architecture.
> 
> As an extension of this investigation, we have also reviewed topology logs generated by the Sysinternals Coreinfo utility. We have determined that an outdated version of the application was responsible for originating the incorrect topology data that has been widely reported in the media. Coreinfo v3.31 (or later) will produce the correct results.
> 
> Finally, we have reviewed the limited available evidence concerning performance deltas between Windows® 7 and Windows® 10 on the AMD Ryzen™ CPU. We do not believe there is an issue with scheduling differences between the two versions of Windows. Any differences in performance can be more likely attributed to software architecture differences between these OSes.
> 
> Going forward, our analysis highlights that there are many applications that already make good use of the cores and threads in Ryzen, and there are other applications that can better utilize the topology and capabilities of our new CPU with some targeted optimizations. These opportunities are already being actively worked via the AMD Ryzen™ dev kit program that has sampled 300+ systems worldwide.
> 
> Above all, we would like to thank the community for their efforts to understand the Ryzen processor and reporting their findings. The software/hardware relationship is a complex one, with additional layers of nuance when preexisting software is exposed to an all-new architecture. We are already finding many small changes that can improve the Ryzen performance in certain applications, and we are optimistic that these will result in beneficial optimizations for current and future applications.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1


I saw that couple hours ago, now who do i believe? Microsoft or AMD haha?

It does seem like people with W7 are having better performance then W10, better still is Linux users who are seeing better performance then both Windows OSes so it does tend to show something is up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that couple hours ago, now who do i believe? Microsoft or AMD haha?
> 
> It does seem like people with W7 are having better performance then W10, better still is Linux users who are seeing better performance then both Windows OSes so it does tend to show something is up.
Click to expand...

Just means AMD aren't seeing an issue with the scheduler is all, doesn't mean there aren't optimisations to be made going forward


----------



## Jericho941

I updated my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro to the latest beta bios (1.55) and was able to get my Tridentz cas16 3200 ram up to 2400mhz from the 2133 finally. I added 1 to each of the timing numbers in the new overclock menu. There were timing options before, but they aren't in a submenu anymore. I might have been able to achieve the same with the old menu, but I'm not curios enough to find out.

I am still curious about a good stability testing program. IBT-AVX for the Vishera was the primary one I used to use, but I haven't heard if it is any good for ryzen. The "Ryzen Essential Info" thread suggests ASUS' Realbench, but the interface is too small to know how much ram I am using for the stress test. I can't read the menu options.

To reiterate for folks with an Asrock board and TridentZ model F4-3200C16D-16GTZB timing 17-19-19-39 might work to get to 2400mhz


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just means AMD aren't seeing an issue with the scheduler is all, doesn't mean there aren't optimisations to be made going forward


True but i also think Microsoft has more knowledge about Windows 10 then AMD does, obviously haha. Pretty sure they have way more advanced ways of testing then AMD does could be why they're saying a problem is here and we're fixing it while AMD says theres no issues "in their testing".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just means AMD aren't seeing an issue with the scheduler is all, doesn't mean there aren't optimisations to be made going forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but i also think Microsoft has more knowledge about Windows 10 then AMD does, obviously haha. Pretty sure they have way more advanced ways of testing then AMD does could be why they're saying a problem is here and we're fixing it while AMD says theres no issues "in their testing".
Click to expand...

It is possible, as I said there are updates to coem through and optimisations to be made but if AMD aren't seeing an issue then that's good enough for me


----------



## BinaryDemon

I'm betting there will definitely be a Ryzen related Windows patch, at minimum to fix the fact that Windows Scheduler thinks Ryzen was 137mb of cache and address the sleep bug. How much performance impact it has remains to be seen.


----------



## mus1mus

I guess AMD avoided to make statements like "Oh MS is Intel-Biased with their schedulers".


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone here with a 1700/1700X/1800X @3.9ghz+ that is running on at least 3000MHz memory preferably 3200Mhz with SMT disabled to test Overwatch performance at 1080p 300 fps cap on lowest settings?

There is a video showing 1800X + GTX 1080 @ 1080p lowest settings and it seems to average around 200 fps but they're running 2133mhz ram and SMT is enabled.

There is a 15% performance boost @ 1080p if using 3200mhz and then SMT is to add another 10% for a total of around 25% gains in 1080p benchmarks. Taking the 200 fps average i can only deduce that it would turn into a 250 fps average, but would like some more conclusive results. Just run the game with MSI afterburner open and play a quick match of quickplay and then check the performance chart for fps values, min/max, and scrolling through a general idea for the average.

I recently traded up a 1700+X370 system for a z270+7700k and of course i have no issues with getting maximum frames but anything past solid 240fps is useless to me anyways. I was unable to run ram higher than 2166 on the MSI carbon mobo and with no BIOS update for that board addressing issues nearly as promptly as AsRock has been doing i couldn't do my own tests.

Feeling a slight amount of buyers remorse is all seeing how prices are comparable, but even if i was to run the Ryzen with SMT always disabled i'd still get 8 real cores vs Intels 4 cores with hyperthreading, and its no secret that Ryzen will have more longevity moving forward.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> Better than what? It works fine for streaming with the Steam Link (played many games over the weekend with the SL), though most of the heavy lifting is done by the GPU. I guess if you are playing a very CPU heavy game it could increase your performance if you are already maxing the cores in your current system.
> 
> Edit: GTA 5 and the Witcher 3 were a bit smoother vs an i5 when streaming. I used to get the occasional hiccup on both and those seemed to have stopped.


Just more cores/threads are better?

I am still rocking a 955be that I have OC To 3.8ghz. Works well but I can see some areas for improvement


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> It's been a while since I've used mine, but I think it does software and hardware encoding. Hardware uses the GPU or quicksync if you have intel. Software uses CPU threads. I suspect that hardware will have the lowest latency but software will look the best if you have the CPU power. This is just my guess. I'll test mine out tonight and see how it works now that I have my Ryzen system.
> Yes, you can OC using p-states and it will allow you to OC at 3.9 but will downclock at idle 2.0Ghz. You'll need a mobo that allows you to edit the p-states. On my C6H, I changed the first p-state and use an offset for vcore. If you manually set the vcore it will force the CPU into OC mode and lock the CPU clock.


I look forward to your findings.

I'm thinking the cores/threads will help with online gaming at the very least.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I look forward to your findings.
> 
> I'm thinking the cores/threads will help with online gaming at the very least.


It'll have to be tomorrow. The GF took over the TV tonight =(


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone here with a 1700/1700X/1800X @3.9ghz+ that is running on at least 3000MHz memory preferably 3200Mhz with SMT disabled to test Overwatch performance at 1080p 300 fps cap on lowest settings?
> 
> There is a video showing 1800X + GTX 1080 @ 1080p lowest settings and it seems to average around 200 fps but they're running 2133mhz ram and SMT is enabled.
> 
> There is a 15% performance boost @ 1080p if using 3200mhz and then SMT is to add another 10% for a total of around 25% gains in 1080p benchmarks. Taking the 200 fps average i can only deduce that it would turn into a 250 fps average, but would like some more conclusive results. Just run the game with MSI afterburner open and play a quick match of quickplay and then check the performance chart for fps values, min/max, and scrolling through a general idea for the average.
> 
> I recently traded up a 1700+X370 system for a z270+7700k and of course i have no issues with getting maximum frames but anything past solid 240fps is useless to me anyways. I was unable to run ram higher than 2166 on the MSI carbon mobo and with no BIOS update for that board addressing issues nearly as promptly as AsRock has been doing i couldn't do my own tests.
> 
> Feeling a slight amount of buyers remorse is all seeing how prices are comparable, but even if i was to run the Ryzen with SMT always disabled i'd still get 8 real cores vs Intels 4 cores with hyperthreading, and its no secret that Ryzen will have more longevity moving forward.


i did the opposite, sold off 6700k/z170 to get 1700x/x370.

I mean, I understand your need for FPS at high refresh rates, but for most people usually at 60 hz on 1080p/1440p/2160p, Ryzen octocores is the safer long-term bet.

No one said the 5960x is obsolete, especially OCed, and it's like 2.5 years old already.

Thing is, people who wanted more flexible CPU now have more affordable option now, $330 vs $1000. So yea.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine does lol. 3200mhz 2x8 kit got to 2666 (so far) when setting everything manually @1.2v.


i still dont know what the problem is, i tried manually as well

but my mobo doesnt post at all anything above 2133


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i still dont know what the problem is, i tried manually as well
> 
> but my mobo doesnt post at all anything above 2133


have you tried 16-18-18-38 timing on 2666 mhz?

I mean.... it worked for my specific ram, not sure on yours.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> have you tried 16-18-18-38 timing on 2666 mhz?
> 
> I mean.... it worked for my specific ram, not sure on yours.


I do believe thats what i used on my 3200 lpx and it was fine. Someone tried it at 2933 as well and i think it worked. Im thinking it may be a power issue, once i get my mobo back ill set it to 1.35v and save it and see if it boots then il change the timings and save then the multiplier and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Nickyvida

Pretty much envious of everyone in here.

1800x still sitting around with no motherboard in sight nearly 3 weeks on since launch.


----------



## cvrtsniper

Right so, I just got my ryzen 1700, doing a stress test at 4ghz, I am running at 1.35v....which is what is recommended for 3.9ghz right? I will upload the screenshot once the stress test is done and see If i can push it even further, looks like I might break 4.2ghz. still on stock cooler so I am keeping an eye on the temps at the moment.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Pretty much envious of everyone in here.
> 
> 1800x still sitting around with no motherboard in sight nearly 3 weeks on since launch.


Count yourself lucky that you didnt build it and then it failed after a couple days. Because i now have my old parts but dont feel like reinstalling w10 on my ssd again and reinstalling my gpu and everything else back in the case with my z97 setup.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvrtsniper*
> 
> Right so, I just got my ryzen 1700, doing a stress test at 4ghz, I am running at 1.35v....which is what is recommended for 3.9ghz right? I will upload the screenshot once the stress test is done and see If i can push it even further, looks like I might break 4.2ghz. still on stock cooler so I am keeping an eye on the temps at the moment.


Which motherbord? Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i still dont know what the problem is, i tried manually as well
> 
> but my mobo doesnt post at all anything above 2133


I have the same issue on the Asrock Killer X370 and my Team Dark 3000Mhz C15


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I saw that couple hours ago, now who do i believe? Microsoft or AMD haha?
> 
> It does seem like people with W7 are having better performance then W10, better still is Linux users who are seeing better performance then both Windows OSes so it does tend to show something is up.


Well, my 1700X has min temps of 30C... So... Temp reading bug?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> have you tried 16-18-18-38 timing on 2666 mhz?
> 
> I mean.... it worked for my specific ram, not sure on yours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I do believe thats what i used on my 3200 lpx and it was fine. Someone tried it at 2933 as well and i think it worked. Im thinking it may be a power issue, once i get my mobo back ill set it to 1.35v and save it and see if it boots then il change the timings and save then the multiplier and see if it makes any difference.


I have 3200Mhz Corsair (4x8GB) that would run at 2666Mhz at 16-18-18 at 1.32v. 1.2v, nope.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I guess AMD avoided to make statements like "Oh MS is Intel-Biased with their schedulers".


I thought i same somewhere they said Ryzen was "programmable" for performance or something to that nature. Perhaps they are going to just find ways to make it better on the hush hush maybe?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Can't seem to force 1.35v without using XMP on F3 Bios.

Have to use XMP to use 1.35v, so i think im doing 2666 mhz on 1.2v for memory.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Pretty much envious of everyone in here.
> 
> 1800x still sitting around with no motherboard in sight nearly 3 weeks on since launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count yourself lucky that you didnt build it and then it failed after a couple days. Because i now have my old parts but dont feel like reinstalling w10 on my ssd again and reinstalling my gpu and everything else back in the case with my z97 setup.
Click to expand...

Actually we could have alot worst things happen xD We're going to end up getting motherboards over 14 day return policies on things maybe even over 30! So no direct replacement/exchange at stores, and have to use manifacturer RMA =(


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jericho941*
> 
> I updated my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro to the latest beta bios (1.55) and was able to get my Tridentz cas16 3200 ram up to 2400mhz from the 2133 finally. I added 1 to each of the timing numbers in the new overclock menu. There were timing options before, but they aren't in a submenu anymore. I might have been able to achieve the same with the old menu, but I'm not curios enough to find out.
> 
> I am still curious about a good stability testing program. IBT-AVX for the Vishera was the primary one I used to use, but I haven't heard if it is any good for ryzen. The "Ryzen Essential Info" thread suggests ASUS' Realbench, but the interface is too small to know how much ram I am using for the stress test. I can't read the menu options.
> 
> To reiterate for folks with an Asrock board and TridentZ model F4-3200C16D-16GTZB timing 17-19-19-39 might work to get to 2400mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> I have the same issue on the Asrock Killer X370 and my Team Dark 3000Mhz C15


I have Tridentz F4-3200C16D-32GTZA running at 2666 on the latest ASRock beta BIOS. Loaded xmp profile and then downclocked the ram to 2666.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is possible, as I said there are updates to coem through and optimisations to be made but if AMD aren't seeing an issue then that's good enough for me


I also think AMD is playing it safe and trying to temper expectations from getting too wild again. They don't want to promise people better performance when it might not amount to anything.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jericho941*
> 
> I updated my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro to the latest beta bios (1.55) and was able to get my Tridentz cas16 3200 ram up to 2400mhz from the 2133 finally. I added 1 to each of the timing numbers in the new overclock menu. There were timing options before, but they aren't in a submenu anymore. I might have been able to achieve the same with the old menu, but I'm not curios enough to find out.
> 
> I am still curious about a good stability testing program. IBT-AVX for the Vishera was the primary one I used to use, but I haven't heard if it is any good for ryzen. The "Ryzen Essential Info" thread suggests ASUS' Realbench, but the interface is too small to know how much ram I am using for the stress test. I can't read the menu options.
> 
> To reiterate for folks with an Asrock board and TridentZ model F4-3200C16D-16GTZB timing 17-19-19-39 might work to get to 2400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> I have the same issue on the Asrock Killer X370 and my Team Dark 3000Mhz C15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Tridentz F4-3200C16D-32GTZA running at 2666 on the latest ASRock beta BIOS. Loaded xmp profile and then downclocked the ram to 2666.
Click to expand...

I'll give this a shot in the morning.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Actually we could have alot worst things happen xD We're going to end up getting motherboards over 14 day return policies on things maybe even over 30! So no direct replacement/exchange at stores, and have to use manifacturer RMA =(


Different from country to country though.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> I have the same issue on the Asrock Killer X370 and my Team Dark 3000Mhz C15


You have to use the XMP profile to post above 2133mhz - none of the memory straps work w/o XMP. I'm running into an issue where I can't physically select [email protected] I can select it in the bios and post and get into windows. However, when I check cpuz it's stuck at cas12.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> You have to use the XMP profile to post above 2133mhz - none of the memory straps work w/o XMP. I'm running into an issue where I can't physically select [email protected] I can select it in the bios and post and get into windows. However, when I check cpuz it's stuck at cas12.


This is normal behavior for Ryzen. At lower RAM speeds, it will accept odd CL numbers. At higher RAM speeds, it will only accept even CL numbers. This affects only the first number -- the rest can be odd or even at high RAM speeds.


----------



## cvrtsniper

Asrock AB350 Fatal1ty gaming K4 is the motherboard.


----------



## nosequeponer

1.9 is the mínimum now

thanks @kundica


----------



## mus1mus

I'll say, Temp 3


----------



## gupsterg

Amazed at PPD on R7 1700 @ 3.9GHz vs i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz







.



Fury X is low at mo, as downed unit a day ago but as CPU was not gaining a unit due to server issue, getting penalised a bit on PPD







.

Best thing is even with 16,071RPM chassis fans it's near silent operation







.

For compare below is i5 4690K


----------



## jigzaw

Hi All. I will finally get my Asrock AB350 Pro4 motherboard hopefully this Thursday as it was paid today upon confirmation it goes to dealer by late tomorrow. I will mate it with a kit pair G.Skill RipjawsV PC4-2400 16Gx2 DDR4-3000 CL14-14-14-34 1.35v. Still deciding between the 1700 or 1700X that will fit my CPU budget, but looking for performance gain over my the current FX8370. Any words of wisdom is welcomed and I will also post anything once it is built.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Am I the only one that has to clear cmos on every shutdown? Otherwise the system wont boot, asus x370pro(5404) stock 1700 mem @ DOCP @3200 14-14-14-34.
Also I tried to oc to 4ghz while leaving the cpu voltage @ auto mb thought 1.55v is a good place lol, when I tried manual and 1.4v it just froze the second it reached windows.
Or are there other voltages you change aswell?


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Am I the only one that has to clear cmos on every shutdown? Otherwise the system wont boot, asus x370pro(5404) stock 1700 mem @ DOCP @3200 14-14-14-34.
> Also I tried to oc to 4ghz while leaving the cpu voltage @ auto mb thought 1.55v is a good place lol, when I tried manual and 1.4v it just froze the second it reached windows.
> Or are there other voltages you change aswell?


voltage is too high 1.408 I thing .....


----------



## gupsterg

Regarding the tCTL info on the AMD community site this was Martin Malik's post on it, link.


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone manage to transfer over an Intel raid array?

Did it just work, or did you have to rebuild?

I've got 2 x 512gb mx300 full of steam games. I'd rather not redownload them if I can help it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone manage to transfer over an Intel raid array?
> 
> Did it just work, or did you have to rebuild?
> 
> I've got 2 x 512gb mx300 full of steam games. I'd rather not redownload them if I can help it.


I've tried this once. Best bet is to get 1tb SSD or HDD, transfer those over to that, then rebuild RAID, then re-transfer it back to RAID.

Steam won't redownload, it will automatically detect that there's a game installed already.

That being said....... RAID is pointless, at least RAID 0, that is. RAID 0 of SATA SSDs is obsolete with m.2 PCi-E drives like Samsung 960 Evo 1TB, 3000mb reads and 1900mb writes.

And i think, again, even then, game load times don't really change at all from SATA SSD to PCI-E SSD, despite the speed difference.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just so we can make helping each other easier, update your sig rigs people!

.


----------



## gupsterg

So my rig is set to offset default VCORE by +193mV in UEFI to maintain 3.9GHz stable in x264 10 loops (~1hr), with LLC LVL 3. RB stress mode I can do at lower VCORE when I was profiling 3.7GHz ACB profile (RB +0mV / x264 +18.75mV).

So measuring with DMM, when CPU under load from [email protected] on 3.9GHz +193mV I see on DMM peaks of 1.45V and lower end 0.6V. Gotta later check CPU at idle for this profile.



*** edit ***

Idle is 0.73V to 1.02V, in the main remains more towards 0.73V end, Win 7 High performance profile with min CPU as 5% and core parking disabled.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say, Temp 3


Curious if you tried hitting 95°C tctl to see if it even thermal throttles.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Curious if you tried hitting 95°C tctl to see if it even thermal throttles.


Nope. No throttle or thermal shut down. I went as high as 1.575 for 4.2. Didn't even blinked. Even my 520W PSU has no issues with the system.


----------



## bluej511

Well status update on my RMA that turned into a refund. Shocked and absolutely LAME. Called them up and they said because they have absolutely no stock left and don't know when theyll be getting them in that they offered me a refund instead of RMAing to gigabyte which can take time (gigabyte did write to me and tell me it takes 8-10days to fix but knowing them its a crap shoot, they may even send me the same board back telling me it works)

They did tell me they're getting the CH6 in stock tomorrow but i don't want to settle for a mediocre board with piss poor support that costs 70€ more.


----------



## madweazl

I'm seeing some sites indicating more stock from 17-18 Mar; hopefully there will be an acceptable option for you. I'm still holding out for the K7 for the BCLK flexibility but it gets tougher every day. Even if the motherboard gets released I'm still stuck waiting for a monoblock so it sucks either way LOL.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm seeing some sites indicating more stock from 17-18 Mar; hopefully there will be an acceptable option for you. I'm still holding out for the K7 for the BCLK flexibility but it gets tougher every day. Even if the motherboard gets released I'm still stuck waiting for a monoblock so it sucks either way LOL.


Yea its pretty idiotic, i now have a cpu and ram just sitting around lol. Would have been nice if they had at least sent it for RMA to Gigabyte but whatever. I may just wait for them to get K7s in stock but i have no intention or overclocking with base clock so who knows.

P.S. Sounds like a conspiracy theory but, nice ploy by intel to FLOOD the market with z270 motherboards, putting in HUGE orders frm Giga/Asus/MSI/Asrock and dropping prices. People who can't get AM4 motherboards are already switching to z270 with 7700k, and it doesnt sound too far fetched if you think about it does it?

Its making me consider a switch, could even buy a monoblock for it as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well status update on my RMA that turned into a refund. Shocked and absolutely LAME. Called them up and they said because they have absolutely no stock left and don't know when theyll be getting them in that they offered me a refund instead of RMAing to gigabyte which can take time (gigabyte did write to me and tell me it takes 8-10days to fix but knowing them its a crap shoot, they may even send me the same board back telling me it works)
> 
> They did tell me they're getting the CH6 in stock tomorrow but i don't want to settle for a mediocre board with piss poor support that costs 70€ more.


How is it "mediocre"?

TBH not noted any other manufacturer rep giving support on OCN as much as @[email protected] / @elmor have done.


----------



## madweazl

Did your motherboard have the illuminated I/O plate like the Z170 Gaming 7? I really liked that feature but didnt notice it on the x370 5 or K7 product page. Made things easy on my aging eyes and dark office.


Spoiler: Pic





__
https://flic.kr/p/SKfU7v


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> How is it "mediocre"?
> 
> TBH not noted any other manufacturer rep giving support on OCN as much as @[email protected] / @elmor have done.


Right but online forum support doesnt equal good rma support and that's part of the issue lol. I have yet to see one person on this forum or online for that matter, say that Asus has actually gone up in customer support and quality of product, consensus is, the quality in recent years have gone down.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'm seeing some sites indicating more stock from 17-18 Mar; hopefully there will be an acceptable option for you. I'm still holding out for the K7 for the BCLK flexibility but it gets tougher every day. Even if the motherboard gets released I'm still stuck waiting for a monoblock so it sucks either way LOL.


If you will be messing with BCLK, then it's worth waiting for the K7. But if you don't wanna mess up the BIOS to get every ounce of performance from the board, the G5 is perfectly fine.

3200 RAM is no issue.
VSOC is pretty straightforward.
Solid board with minimal tweaking required.


----------



## madweazl

Mess up the BIOS?

Edit: NM, I think that was meant to be me _with_.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Mess up the BIOS?


Try every tweak there is when OC'ing. Like that of the CH6.

The G5 has limited BIOS options. Less chances of messing up the system with advanced stuff.

Edit: yeah, with the "with".


----------



## bluej511

Well i might as well put the z97 mobo back in the case and back on water at this point. I just hope its actually stable. I unfortunately can't run my 16gb of ram either, i bent a couple of the pins when taking it apart (was running it bare die and wasnt careful taking it apart)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right but online forum support doesnt equal good rma support and that's part of the issue lol. I have yet to see one person on this forum or online for that matter, say that Asus has actually gone up in customer support and quality of product, consensus is, the quality in recent years have gone down.


ROG forum is "quiet", but then there are some real good members that post there regularly. The "quietness" has a double edge in a way, threads are shorter and easy to digest/find info, but you can be waiting a bit longer than say busy forum like OCN.

Next I haven't had to RMA a mobo yet with Asus, was nearly gonna RMA the MG279Q with them. Response from telephone support was quick and good. Follow up questions I had also via email swift, what I didn't like was they said"replacement maybe refurb, may have signs of cosmetic use". Now on OCuk I know of members that used the service, it was basically like Dell express swapout they drop you monitor and take you RMA then, several received monitors which seemed "as new" you could only tell it was RMA from serial IIRC. One or two did receive a refurb with cosmetic damage, they rejected and another came.

Above is no different from when I dealt with Dell regarding 2x U2515H I owned, Eizo was a mare compared to Asus/Dell and Eizo are not cheap either, so considering that real bad IMO. Amazon picked up the bill when Eizo were a pain about charging for courier to me. I swapped MG279Q with Amazon as it was swifter and got new instead of refurb.

I have not owned any mobos except Asus, same with my brother, so far touch wood all good. I have built PCs with MSI, Gigabyte, etc for family/friends, none were DOA or needed an RMA ever, so can't speak of their service. But one thing to me is clear Asus bios/uefi options tend to be vastly better than any of those companies IMO.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well i might as well put the z97 mobo back in the case and back on water at this point. I just hope its actually stable. I unfortunately can't run my 16gb of ram either, i bent a couple of the pins when taking it apart (was running it bare die and wasnt careful taking it apart)


I had a board with some bent pins about five years ago; I snapped a pic with a decent quality camera and zoomed way in to find the pins. Used a pair of tweezers and a sewing needle to get them back where they belonged and it is still humming along just fine at a buddies place.


----------



## mus1mus

Asus' quality is top notch on their high ends. Support, is the best IMO. Optimisations, over the top. RMA, I guess it really varies with location.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I had a board with some bent pins about five years ago; I snapped a pic with a decent quality camera and zoomed way in to find the pins. Used a pair of tweezers and a sewing needle to get them back where they belonged and it is still humming along just fine at a buddies place.


Yea i did the same but guess it wasnt good enough, 8gb of ram is plenty anyways dont really need the 16gb, well some games get up there but whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ROG forum is "quiet", but then there are some real good members that post there regularly. The "quietness" has a double edge in a way, threads are shorter and easy to digest/find info, but you can be waiting a bit longer than say busy forum like OCN.
> 
> Next I haven't had to RMA a mobo yet with Asus, was nearly gonna RMA the MG279Q with them. Response from telephone support was quick and good. Follow up questions I had also via email swift, what I didn't like was they said"replacement maybe refurb, may have signs of cosmetic use". Now on OCuk I know of members that used the service, it was basically like Dell express swapout they drop you monitor and take you RMA then, several received monitors which seemed "as new" you could only tell it was RMA from serial IIRC. One or two did receive a refurb with cosmetic damage, they rejected and another came.
> 
> Above is no different from when I dealt with Dell regarding 2x U2515H I owned, Eizo was a mare compared to Asus/Dell and Eizo are not cheap either, so considering that real bad IMO. Amazon picked up the bill when Eizo were a pain about charging for courier to me. I swapped MG279Q with Amazon as it was swifter and got new instead of refurb.
> 
> I have not owned any mobos except Asus, same with my brother, so far touch wood all good. I have built PCs with MSI, Gigabyte, etc for family/friends, none were DOA or needed an RMA ever, so can't speak of their service. But one thing to me is clear Asus bios/uefi options tend to be vastly better than any of those companies IMO.


Yea i may wait a while then make a decision, i have the chip here sitting which is kinda lame but it is what it is, id rather have had a refund into my bank account to use elsewhere but we'll see what they say. I did contact my retailers customer service and even though they said the case is closed he's going to see what else they can do so a + in that regard, we'll see where it leads.


----------



## amlett

Well.

My exprerience so far.
Ryzen 1700
Gskill 2x8GB 3000C14 F4-3000C14D-16GTZ
ASUS Prime Pro X370 with last Beta BIOS 0505 (updated from 0502)
Stock 1700 cooler.

With this cooler I can't get more than 3,6 1.20v (in bios) vSOC 1v stable due the temps. With this OC it tops at 77.9ºC.

3,7ghz with 1.225 passes benchmarks like realbench, but not handbrake stable when it passes 82º.

BUT RAM seems pefrectly fine at 3200C14 at 1.35v.

Waiting for Cryorig to send the AM4 kit for mounting a H5 Ultimate. I aim for 3,8 3200C14 24/7.


----------



## MigM16

hi i was on bios 5803 since the 5th, this am i got the bios updating message when i turned pc on so far i have tried 902 and 5803 again and now back to 902 bios on 902 im getting q code 0D and on 5803 i was getting q code 70. i had a bios updating in the past and fixed my issue by going to 5803 but all that does it go right to updating bios now, and 902 i cant get past rog screen that says press del or f2 not even into the bios. oh ya mobo is the C6H


----------



## Rainmaker91

So since I finally have things at least seemingly stable, what software are you guys using to test for instability?

Since my GPU should as stable as can be, I was thinking p95 and memtest to start with.


----------



## Johan45

Had some time last night and my replacement made it to the house . I'm reviewing and a bit behind because of the board failure so stress testing was quick. Had a hard time levelling voltage too. Testing under load was 1.395v the CPUz capture says 1.417 and most time at idle was 1.439v with a BIOS setting of 1.3625. Tried multiple LLC settings stayed with LLC3
http://valid.x86.fr/hwtb62
20 minutes each of Aida stability, Aida FPU only and P95 small FFTs
R7 1700x
YD170XBCAEWOF
YD170XBCM88AE
UA 1705SUT
China
Custom loop(ambient) max temp under FFT was 70°c
Crosshair VI Hero ver 0902
2x8GB F4-3600C17-8GTZ @ 2950 CL15-15-15-15-35-1T1.35v SOC 1.15

I think that's all you need gupsterg.
A few screens


----------



## mus1mus

Prime 95 old versions work fine. 28.7 I believe.

For a quicker set of testing, I use Y-cruncher (available from hwbot). It does stress the memory and the CPU at the same time. I haven't seen a system pass y-cruncher and fails any other. FFT, AVX, SSE, all in one test.

5 sets for quickies.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Am I the only one that has to clear cmos on every shutdown? Otherwise the system wont boot, asus x370pro(5404) stock 1700 mem @ DOCP @3200 14-14-14-34.
> Also I tried to oc to 4ghz while leaving the cpu voltage @ auto mb thought 1.55v is a good place lol, when I tried manual and 1.4v it just froze the second it reached windows.
> Or are there other voltages you change aswell?


Haven't had to reset the BIOS yet, but the mobo does seem to a have a heap of issues. It's just been a day for me, but it seems somewhat more stable after updating to bios version 504.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prime 95 old versions work fine. 28.7 I believe.
> 
> For a quicker set of testing, I use Y-cruncher (available from hwbot). It does stress the memory and the CPU at the same time. I haven't seen a system pass y-cruncher and fails any other. FFT, AVX, SSE, all in one test.
> 
> 5 sets for quickies.


I'll see if I can do some testing with those then, I haven't OCd anything yet but considering the instability issues that I had at stock speeds I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## SpecChum

Woohoo, OCUK had 7 C6H's in stock.

I think I got one...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Had some time last night and my replacement made it to the house . I'm reviewing and a bit behind because of the board failure so stress testing was quick. Had a hard time levelling voltage too. Testing under load was 1.395v the CPUz capture says 1.417 and most time at idle was 1.439v with a BIOS setting of 1.3625. Tried multiple LLC settings stayed with LLC3
> http://valid.x86.fr/hwtb62
> 20 minutes each of Aida stability, Aida FPU only and P95 small FFTs
> R7 1700x
> YD170XBCAEWOF
> YD170XBCM88AE
> UA 1705SUT
> China
> Custom loop(ambient) max temp under FFT was 70°c
> Crosshair VI Hero ver 0902
> 2x8GB F4-3600C17-8GTZ @ 2950 CL15-15-15-15-35-1T1.35v SOC 1.15
> 
> I think that's all you need gupsterg.
> A few screens


Nice









Did the version of Aida you are using have a pop up saying it wasn't fully compatible with ryzen yet?


----------



## Johan45

Yep still there. It was the latest engineer BETA


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep still there. It was the latest engineer BETA


Ok thanks, very helpful - I think I might wait to purchase a new version until they update it.

Good job with the FX 9370 score the other day as well 6300+ mhz - that's really hauling the mail.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep still there. It was the latest engineer BETA
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, very helpful - I think I might wait to purchase a new version until they update it.
> 
> Good job with the FX 9370 score the other day as well 6300+ mhz - that's really hauling the mail.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, that was a tough hump for me to get over


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> hi i was on bios 5803 since the 5th, this am i got the bios updating message when i turned pc on so far i have tried 902 and 5803 again and now back to 902 bios on 902 im getting q code 0D and on 5803 i was getting q code 70. i had a bios updating in the past and fixed my issue by going to 5803 but all that does it go right to updating bios now, and 902 i cant get past rog screen that says press del or f2 not even into the bios. oh ya mobo is the C6H


OD was the last q code I remember mine having before it went into perpetual boot loop last week and had to pack it back up and start over w/ new MB


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Well.
> 
> My exprerience so far.
> Ryzen 1700
> Gskill 2x8GB 3000C14 F4-3000C14D-16GTZ
> ASUS Prime Pro X370 with last Beta BIOS 0505 (updated from 0502)
> Stock 1700 cooler.
> 
> With this cooler I can't get more than 3,6 1.20v (in bios) vSOC 1v stable due the temps. With this OC it tops at 77.9ºC.
> 
> 3,7ghz with 1.225 passes benchmarks like realbench, but not handbrake stable when it passes 82º.
> 
> BUT RAM seems pefrectly fine at 3200C14 at 1.35v.
> 
> Waiting for Cryorig to send the AM4 kit for mounting a H5 Ultimate. I aim for 3,8 3200C14 24/7.


That does not sound correct, ive heard of plenty of people using 1.25v with stock cooler at 3.7 or 3.8. Do you have poor case airflow?


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> have you tried 16-18-18-38 timing on 2666 mhz?
> 
> I mean.... it worked for my specific ram, not sure on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe thats what i used on my 3200 lpx and it was fine. Someone tried it at 2933 as well and i think it worked. Im thinking it may be a power issue, once i get my mobo back ill set it to 1.35v and save it and see if it boots then il change the timings and save then the multiplier and see if it makes any difference.
Click to expand...

I currently have mine running at 2933mhz, 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v. In the bios I think I have the voltage actually set to 1.32v because I was seeing 1.38v in windows when set at 1.35. I am also on the F5c bios


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> OD was the last q code I remember mine having before it went into perpetual boot loop last week and had to pack it back up and start over w/ new MB


its looking liek ill have to get another C6H i went from bios 5803 to 902 back and forth till about 30 mins ago i went from 902 to 702 and now my power button not working at all im trying taing out battery then will try to flash back to 902 and after that if nothing then i have to wait for the snow to stop so i can drive on the highway eastcost snow storm the day my **** seems to die back to micro center.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Woohoo, OCUK had 7 C6H's in stock.
> 
> I think I got one...


Yay!

Coming tomorrow...


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That does not sound correct, ive heard of plenty of people using 1.25v with stock cooler at 3.7 or 3.8. Do you have poor case airflow?


Right now is on my table just the mobo, so no air flow, but open, no case. Wont mount it in the case until next week. Are you sure we're talking about the very same 1700 (not 1700X) cooler? with 3,7 I get over 80s and that makes it unstable.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Right now is on my table just the mobo, so no air flow, but open, no case. Wont mount it in the case until next week. Are you sure we're talking about the very same 1700 (not 1700X) cooler? with 3,7 I get over 80s and that makes it unstable.


I dont think those temps are normal for the 1700 with 1.2-.1.24v no. You may want to reinstall the heatsink.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont think those temps are normal for the 1700 with 1.2-.1.24v no. You may want to reinstall the heatsink.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> its looking liek ill have to get another C6H i went from bios 5803 to 902 back and forth till about 30 mins ago i went from 902 to 702 and now my power button not working at all im trying taing out battery then will try to flash back to 902 and after that if nothing then i have to wait for the snow to stop so i can drive on the highway eastcost snow storm the day my **** seems to die back to micro center.


902 wasn't available when mine fritzed out - good day for a drive if you have 4x4, shouldn't be much traffic lol - hopefully MC has more than just B350 in stock near you.


----------



## MigM16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> 902 wasn't available when mine fritzed out - good day for a drive if you have 4x4, shouldn't be much traffic lol - hopefully MC has more than just B350 in stock near you.


lol i looked online they have nothing well nothing i want i just want another C6H that and there is a road ban so ya i already was about to leave its an hr drive there but stinky thing is that i need to go to MC before my time is up i think 30 days for return and also dont wanna go there if they dont have another mobo for me to get, so idk


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Cheers will add you ASAP







.

On another note I'm wondering if I should OC







.

Earlier I had been taking some DMM readings whilst loading CPU with [email protected], I had seen quite large range of VCORE then, so decided to do some testing with x264.

So my 3.9GHz OC +193mV offset LLC LVL 3



And now stock (the omitted voltage data in below screenshot is same as OC screenshot above).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Cheers will add you ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On another note I'm wondering if I should OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Earlier I had been taking some DMM readings whilst loading CPU with [email protected], I had seen quite large range of VCORE then, so decided to do some testing with x264.
> 
> So my 3.9GHz OC +193mV offset LLC LVL 3
> 
> 
> 
> And now stock (the omitted voltage data in below screenshot is same as OC screenshot above).


Is your concern the +1.45v V_Core?


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MigM16*
> 
> lol i looked online they have nothing well nothing i want i just want another C6H that and there is a road ban so ya i already was about to leave its an hr drive there but stinky thing is that i need to go to MC before my time is up i think 30 days for return and also dont wanna go there if they dont have another mobo for me to get, so idk


My MC has had only 1 x370 all week.... fyi, MC is usually 30 day return policy but only 15days on MB and CPU


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That does not sound correct, ive heard of plenty of people using 1.25v with stock cooler at 3.7 or 3.8. Do you have poor case airflow?


Those "plenty of people" must have golden chips or something. I'm green with envy. I have a custom water cooling loop and it takes 1.35v to get my 1700 stable at 3.8GHz.


----------



## bluej511

So my retailer is telling me theyll have some CH6 in stock either tomorrow or thursday and that on friday with their daily deal i may be able to get another 20€ off, but im thinking if i wait till Friday theyll probably be all sold out. Gonna wait anyways at this point and see whats up, if they still have stock friday at midnight ill use the deal and pick one up.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is your concern the +1.45v V_Core?


Yeah TBH, that's mega rise IMO for 0.7GHz ACB OC







. Was hoping to using that profile 24/7 for [email protected], gaming, etc .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That does not sound correct, ive heard of plenty of people using 1.25v with stock cooler at 3.7 or 3.8. Do you have poor case airflow?
> 
> 
> 
> Those "plenty of people" must have golden chips or something. I'm green with envy. I have a custom water cooling loop and it takes 1.35v to get my 1700 stable at 3.8GHz.
Click to expand...

Some people stretch the truth a bit too , or simply have a different standard for stability. What are you going by for stability testing?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Those "plenty of people" must have golden chips or something. I'm green with envy. I have a custom water cooling loop and it takes 1.35v to get my 1700 stable at 3.8GHz.


Seriously? Holy, i think you got a real dud their man, sorry to hear


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is your concern the +1.45v V_Core?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah TBH, that's mega rise IMO for 0.7GHz ACB OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was hoping to using that profile 24/7 for [email protected], gaming, etc .
Click to expand...

Gaming would likely be fine, [email protected] is another story. Pretty heavy sustained load and until we know how these things react to higher voltage..... I'd be iffy too


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is your concern the +1.45v V_Core?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah TBH, that's mega rise IMO for 0.7GHz ACB OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was hoping to using that profile 24/7 for [email protected], gaming, etc .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaming would likely be fine, [email protected] is another story. Pretty heavy sustained load and until we know how these things react to higher voltage..... I'd be iffy too
Click to expand...

20 C difference between playing BF1 and cinebench at the same settings - < 50% load pushing 175FPS + through a fury on bf1 loads are close to 100% on cinebench or IBT AVX. That point needs to be well understood by anyone before they start doing any hefty lifting with these chips.


----------



## THUMPer1

Ok. Time to make a decision 1700 or 1700x? I can pick one up locally today at my Frys.... Choose for me please.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Those "plenty of people" must have golden chips or something. I'm green with envy. I have a custom water cooling loop and it takes 1.35v to get my 1700 stable at 3.8GHz.


Appears you may be unlucky. There was a dude who bought 10 1700's, all of them did 3.8 with 1.25.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Ok. Time to make a decision 1700 or 1700x? I can pick one up locally today at my Frys.... Choose for me please.


1700X. Performance-wise, it sits nicely between the 1700 and the 1800X.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Ok. Time to make a decision 1700 or 1700x? I can pick one up locally today at my Frys.... Choose for me please.


1700 IMHO


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45 @cssorkinman

I do a lot of [email protected] at times, like 100hrs+ runs. Even though PPD on the i5 4690K is crap I still load it to see if it's stable, it's been rock solid for over a year on 4.9GHz @ 1.255V (cache 4.4GHz @ 1.10V). Still give my Q6600 (3.555GHz) from 2007 a beating with [email protected] every so often when had spare hawaii/fiji cards.

I can't see the R7 1700 lasting at those loads/voltage IMO







.

If I go to LLC LVL 1 it won't last one loop of x264 (load DMM: 1.409V), LVL 3 10 loops (1hr load DMM: 1.465V) repeatedly tested. RB I have found does not stress the CPU like x264, I can use lower VCORE for OC to be stable.



If I take the +193mV LLC LVL 3 you can't even get 3.95GHz out of it. Look at the validations I got on my i5 4690K, on air, I can use OS for light tasks at those settings, not stability tested but had some benches at 5.0GHz.

Feel a bit deflated now







, may try my luck on another or see what others get on DMM readings for an OC.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Some people stretch the truth a bit too , or simply have a different standard for stability. What are you going by for stability testing?


RealBench stress test, AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory), Prime95v28.10 blend. Several hours each -- if it doesn't pass all three, it's not stable.


----------



## Scotty99

Someone should put out a P state overclocking guide for the peeps that like the whole cool n quiet working when idling









Chip and board come tonite, finally get to put this thing together lol.


----------



## madweazl

I think P state 0 and a power profile of balanced is all that is needed.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I think P state 0 and a power profile of balanced is all that is needed.


Seems to be confusion on that. For example i asked earlier in the thread if i overclocked by changing the multiplier and using offset volts (like i do on my 2500k), that clocks/volts wouldnt come down in idle (even on balanced power plan).

Plus i think AMD recommends high performance until the bugs are ironed out with windows power management.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Seems to be confusion on that. For example i asked earlier in the thread if i overclocked by changing the multiplier and using offset volts (like i do on my 2500k), that clocks/volts wouldnt come down in idle (even on balanced power plan).
> 
> Plus i think AMD recommends high performance until the bugs are ironed out with windows power management.


That bug has to do with xfr if i recall correctly, meaning if you OC then it doesnt matter what power profile you use, has to do with mitemp sensor or whatever AMD is using.


----------



## Spectre-

the AX370 gaming 5 F5d bios is out

but i am unable to access the download

anyone can confirm?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Regarding the tCTL info on the AMD community site this was Martin Malik's post on it, link.


I just don't know what's bugged any what's real anymore.

My 1700X idles at 30C. Same low temp bug as AM3 (low temps aren't accurate)?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well status update on my RMA that turned into a refund. Shocked and absolutely LAME. Called them up and they said because they have absolutely no stock left and don't know when theyll be getting them in that they offered me a refund instead of RMAing to gigabyte which can take time (gigabyte did write to me and tell me it takes 8-10days to fix but knowing them its a crap shoot, they may even send me the same board back telling me it works)
> 
> They did tell me they're getting the CH6 in stock tomorrow but i don't want to settle for a mediocre board with piss poor support that costs 70€ more.


Wait...Asus is the only guys in this forum supporting customers. No reports of bricked boards post 0902 BIOS. 3200MHz speeds on RAM. Weekly BIOS updates (just about). Top tier TI VRM's, excellent DAC and OpAMP, highest pump wattage output of all boards...how is that mediocre?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Seems to be confusion on that. For example i asked earlier in the thread if i overclocked by changing the multiplier and using offset volts (like i do on my 2500k), that clocks/volts wouldnt come down in idle (even on balanced power plan).
> 
> Plus i think AMD recommends high performance until the bugs are ironed out with windows power management.


If I use the settings in this post, I see down clocking / volting in SW.

If I use CPU multipler data is stuck in HWiNFO like below:-



Voltage is down volting at idle on DMM, no idea on clocks as HWMonitor, CPU-Z, etc for me are all showing 3.9GHz. Same Windows power profiles used for both.

a) a source close to official channels has stated to Martin Malik author of HWiNFO that the SMU firmware for Ryzen needs a update and we should see better "monitoring" behaviour.

b) I know on Asus board the EC chip is not giving HWiNFO "time" to access data properly, sending it loopy, so a future UEFI should sort that out, No idea on other mobos.


----------



## C64C

In Firestrike my 1700X gets a higher Physics score than my old 5820K, but

the Combined score for 5820K + GTX 1070 at 8800 points was much higher than 1700X + GTX 1070 at 6700 points.

Any idea why?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Right but online forum support doesnt equal good rma support and that's part of the issue lol. I have yet to see one person on this forum or online for that matter, say that Asus has actually gone up in customer support and quality of product, consensus is, the quality in recent years have gone down.


Dude...Giga just told you you can't even RMA the board....At least Asus is fulfilling RMA's.

Edit: Or the RMA process is a crapshoot. Seriously though, the CH6 is a great board. Flash on 0902 and abuse it. Just don't go above 1.2v CPU SOC.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> the AX370 gaming 5 F5d bios is out
> 
> but i am unable to access the download
> 
> anyone can confirm?


Yep, download is unavailable


----------



## LuckyImperial

deleted


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64C*
> 
> In Firestrike my 1700X gets a higher Physics score than my old 5820K, but
> 
> the Combined score for 5820K + GTX 1070 at 8800 points was much higher than 1700X + GTX 1070 at 6700 points.
> 
> Any idea why?


Tried completely uninstalling the video drivers and reinstalling? Is that Fire Strike Extreme or something? Scores seem way off for Fire Strike.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Dude...Giga just told you you can't even RMA the board....At least Asus is fulfilling RMA's.
> 
> Edit: Or the RMA process is a crapshoot. Seriously though, the CH6 is a great board. Flash on 0902 and abuse it. Just don't go above 1.2v CPU SOC.


I think that was from the retailer, not Gigabyte.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well status update on my RMA that turned into a refund. Shocked and absolutely LAME. Called them up and they said because they have absolutely no stock left and don't know when theyll be getting them in that they offered me a refund instead of RMAing to gigabyte which can take time (gigabyte did write to me and tell me it takes 8-10days to fix *but knowing them its a crap shoot, they may even send me the same board back telling me it works*)
> 
> They did tell me they're getting the CH6 in stock tomorrow but i don't want to settle for a mediocre board with piss poor support that costs 70€ more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I think that was from the retailer, not Gigabyte.


I mean, it may be a crapshoot like he says.

Not to get anyone's hopes up...but Elmor has detailed a process (albeit a brute force method) to recover semi bricked boards. See text at bottom of post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1590#post_25921246

Granted, it didn't seem to work for the user in question, but it seems like there was some confusion in instruction.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> the AX370 gaming 5 F5d bios is out
> 
> but i am unable to access the download
> 
> anyone can confirm?


Where did you see that F5d was out?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I think that was from the retailer, not Gigabyte.


Yea my retailer said so. I may pull the plug on the Asus seems like a good board.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea my retailer said so. I may pull the plug on the Asus seems like a good board.


If you do, feel free to PM me with any questions. I'm up to date on the entire CH6 Overclocking thread.

First thing you do is flash on 0902. Don't even think about previous builds...they don't exist.

I was particularly impressed with the watercooling support and audio solution. 3Amp PWM pump header, dual temp probe support for water, and even a flow rate header. I haven't nailed down the flow rate header but I'm using a Koolance INS-FM17N and am working on getting it to work without a Frequency Adapter.

Edit: 3 Amp, 36W.


----------



## rjeftw

I believe I am 1.2/1.25v in bios 3.8GHZ. This is the fastest I've been able to get my Team Dark to run. Been trying loosening the timings all the way up to the 3000mhz its supposed to be at. Any input? Cinebench and CPU Z bench seem okay?



Ryzen 1700, Asrock X370 Killer, Team Dark 3000mhz C15, MSI 980Ti Gaming 6, EVGA 750G3


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well status update on my RMA that turned into a refund. Shocked and absolutely LAME. Called them up and they said because they have absolutely no stock left and don't know when theyll be getting them in that they offered me a refund instead of RMAing to gigabyte which can take time (gigabyte did write to me and tell me it takes 8-10days to fix *but knowing them its a crap shoot, they may even send me the same board back telling me it works*)
> 
> They did tell me they're getting the CH6 in stock tomorrow but i don't want to settle for a mediocre board with piss poor support that costs 70€ more.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I think that was from the retailer, not Gigabyte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, it may be a crapshoot like he says.
> 
> Not to get anyone's hopes up...but Elmor has detailed a process (albeit a brute force method) to recover semi bricked boards. See text at bottom of post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/1590#post_25921246
> 
> Granted, it didn't seem to work for the user in question, but it seems like there was some confusion in instruction.
Click to expand...

That board was partially bricked at that point. He could still power up but was stuck in an update loop. The idea was to try and force the old bios to finish the u[date process ( which never did happen) then update to 902. Basically keep trying to flash the "old" bios back to the bard as many times as it takes to get it to finish the update procedure.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> If you do, feel free to PM me with any questions. I'm up to date on the entire CH6 Overclocking thread.
> 
> First thing you do is flash on 0902. Don't even think about previous builds...they don't exist.
> 
> I was particularly impressed with the watercooling support and audio solution. *36Amp PWM pump header*, dual temp probe support for water, and even a flow rate header. I haven't nailed down the flow rate header but I'm using a Koolance INS-FM17N and am working on getting it to work without a Frequency Adapter.


Not sure what that is supposed to be but it inst 36 amps.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Not sure what that is supposed to be but it inst 36 amps.


haha thank you for that correction. *36W*

Edit: 36 amp pump...whew, pumping to the ceiling!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> haha thank you for that correction. *36W*
> 
> Edit: 36 amp pump...whew, pumping to the ceiling!


It does have a nice feature set and may end being the first Asus I use in the 20 years I've had this rotten addiction but I'm trying to hold out for the K7.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prime 95 old versions work fine. 28.7 I believe.
> 
> For a quicker set of testing, I use Y-cruncher (available from hwbot). It does stress the memory and the CPU at the same time. I haven't seen a system pass y-cruncher and fails any other. FFT, AVX, SSE, all in one test.
> 
> 5 sets for quickies.


Y-cruncher CPU test only. 5 sets with stats and settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Voltage adjustment


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Pstate setting


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Stats


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Result


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






1HR RB settings crash almost instantly.


----------



## bluej511

Well there we go ordered the Asus, i may cancel it by friday real late and see if i can get 20€ off, if not and they actually have tomorrow and ship it tomorrow then oh well.


----------



## gupsterg

@josephimports

+rep for detailed info







.

I have yet to try Y-Cruncher but will be. I found on my CPU a profile that lasted for 2hrs RB stress mode failed x264 loop 1. Would you be willing to do similar testing? cheers







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Heard somebody wanted these?


----------



## Rainmaker91

My setup just passed countless hours of Y-crunch and spent the night doing memtest, it seems stable. Except I keep getting bluescreens, the most recent one being "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" so I might have a buggy windows install. Anyone know if MS has updated the ISO in the last week?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> My setup just passed countless hours of Y-crunch and spent the night doing memtest, it seems stable. Except I keep getting bluescreens, the most recent one being "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" so I might have a buggy windows install. Anyone know if MS has updated the ISO in the last week?


Is it doing at 3 GHz as well? 0x0000001E Right?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> My setup just passed countless hours of Y-crunch and spent the night doing memtest, it seems stable. Except I keep getting bluescreens, the most recent one being "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" so I might have a buggy windows install. Anyone know if MS has updated the ISO in the last week?


Are you using the most up to date Chipset/USB drivers?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you using the most up to date Chipset/USB drivers?


Everything is up to date, in fact I went over all the drivers and checked 6 hours ago before putting on y-crunch. There might be a driver conflict, but from what I see it's supposed to be a kernel issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Is it doing at 3 GHz as well? 0x0000001E Right?


running at 3.5ghz (which for some reason is standard in the bios), and everything seems to be stable. That's the bsod message yes.


----------



## Clockster

Well I gave up, went back to a 7700K for the time being. Will look into Ryzen once issues have been ironed out


----------



## Johan45

If I recall correctly that was typically a USB issue but yes could be any driver really. Have you done anything with ram or is it on auto?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Am I the only one that has to clear cmos on every shutdown? Otherwise the system wont boot, asus x370pro(5404) stock 1700 mem @ DOCP @3200 14-14-14-34.
> Also I tried to oc to 4ghz while leaving the cpu voltage @ auto mb thought 1.55v is a good place lol, when I tried manual and 1.4v it just froze the second it reached windows.
> Or are there other voltages you change aswell?


Sounds like your BIOS is corrupting CMOS settings somewhere. As a temporary trick, pull the backup battery from your board, and every time you shut down, hit the switch at the back of your case. This will remove even the trickle power the system uses to back up the CMOS when the battery isn't available.

Long-term you should look to flashing to the next available beta BIOS ASAP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> My setup just passed countless hours of Y-crunch and spent the night doing memtest, it seems stable. Except I keep getting bluescreens, the most recent one being "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" so I might have a buggy windows install. Anyone know if MS has updated the ISO in the last week?


People have indeed reported that using a "clean" Win10 ISO from Microsoft tends to cure a lot of niggling little issues. A temporary remedy might be to try sysprep-ing your installation to force Windows to redetect all drivers.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thanks!

So far I am at 3.9ghz cooling is custom loop, bios voltage is 1.35v and memory is DOCP


----------



## dalastbmills

Hey guys, been messing around the past couple of days and I seem to have found a stable overclock. I'm running an 1800x on an ASRock AB350 Pro4 with G.Skill 3200MHz. I am stable at 4.0GHz @1.4v. I've been having issues with my ram. The bios has been defaulting my RAM to 1.2v. At this setting I can only boot to 2133. When I crank it up to 1.57v, I am stable at 2400Mhz 12-12-12-22. While playing WoW, my temps hover between 58-62 and under extreme stress I saw it max at 78. Is anyone here familiar with the ASRock BIOS? I'd really like to get this RAM to 2667 if possible I just don't know where to look for help =(


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If I recall correctly that was typically a USB issue but yes could be any driver really. Have you done anything with ram or is it on auto?


I set ram timings and speed to spec (2400mhz, 16-16-16-39 @1.2v) and I havent seen any of the IRQL blue screens since so that seems to have ironed itself out. I'll have a look at reinstalling the USB drivers, and maybe relying on Windwos built in drivers for now if that will give me increased stability.

Edit: actually just had another of the irql not less or equal bluescreens, so apparently it's not ironed out either... oh the fun of being an early adopter


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Heard somebody wanted these?


For a lot of us, the real wait starts from there. The wait for something to put it in.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Sounds like your BIOS is corrupting CMOS settings somewhere. As a temporary trick, pull the backup battery from your board, and every time you shut down, hit the switch at the back of your case. This will remove even the trickle power the system uses to back up the CMOS when the battery isn't available.
> 
> Long-term you should look to flashing to the next available beta BIOS ASAP.
> People have indeed reported that using a "clean" Win10 ISO from Microsoft tends to cure a lot of niggling little issues. A temporary remedy might be to try sysprep-ing your installation to force Windows to redetect all drivers.


I always do clean installs when swaping components, it's one of the reasons why I only have a 120gb system drive so that I can reinstall easily without loosing everything.


----------



## Advanthrax

I just received my GIGABYTE AORUS GA-AX370-GAMING 5 !!!
I can't wait to go back home and finally build my fresh new PC...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> My setup just passed countless hours of Y-crunch and spent the night doing memtest, it seems stable. Except I keep getting bluescreens, the most recent one being "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" so I might have a buggy windows install. Anyone know if MS has updated the ISO in the last week?


I've been running into a similar issue.

I did a fresh install of W10 off a USB bootable I made 3 weeks ago. I had to manually restart during the install and a few other weird issues. Eventually I got windows installed and updated to the latest build, but ever since event viewer is full of errors. It seems like most of them are due to the Intel NIC drivers, but there have been several WHEA criticals, and some "side by side" errors in relation to AMD chipset drivers. No blue screens here, but several random reboots @ idle.

Windows was installed with everything at stock and the F3 bios on my board, I'm pretty sure something got corrupted along the way. I wish there was a FAQ stating how often MS compiles installs for W10 iso's off their site.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I've been running into a similar issue.
> 
> I did a fresh install of W10 off a USB bootable I made 3 weeks ago. I had to manually restart during the install and a few other weird issues. Eventually I got windows installed and updated to the latest build, but ever since event viewer is full of errors. It seems like most of them are due to the Intel NIC drivers, but there have been several WHEA criticals, and some "side by side" errors in relation to AMD chipset drivers. No blue screens here, but several random reboots @ idle.
> 
> Windows was installed with everything at stock and the F3 bios on my board, I'm pretty sure something got corrupted along the way. I wish there was a FAQ stating how often MS compiles installs for W10 iso's off their site.


Yeah, I'm missing that info as well. It seems like it could be useful for not only enthusiasts like us, but also for system admins that need to know if a specific error has been fixed before doing a clean install and so on.


----------



## Advanthrax

Always use a DVD to install Windows, it's much more reliable.
Never ran into any issues.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> For a lot of us, the real wait starts from there. The wait for something to put it in.


Whats the reason for lack of board availability? I can buy the chip, but no micro atx boards are to be seen.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Always use a DVD to install Windows, it's much more reliable.
> Never ran into any issues.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Always use a DVD to install Windows, it's much more reliable.
> Never ran into any issues.


you mean over a USB stick? I do have a blueray burner so I could always do that, but I thought a flash drive would be just as reliable. Or are they more prone to corrupted files? They don't have the integrity check that is performed after a burn, so I can see how they might.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Whats the reason for lack of board availability? I can buy the chip, but no micro atx boards are to be seen.


Seems to primarily be miscommunication between AMD and the board manufacturers prior to launch.


----------



## Bunnys

Sometimes windows installer from usb acts funky if its not in a main i/o port thats probably why.



Getting artistically bored without mobo yet.. Also 1800x chips writing is way darker and crisper than the 1700x!


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> you mean over a USB stick? I do have a blueray burner so I could always do that, but I thought a flash drive would be just as reliable. Or are they more prone to corrupted files? They don't have the integrity check that is performed after a burn, so I can see how they might.


Yep you can use a DVD into a Bluray Drive.
Use DVD-RW as you need a lot of space.
Use download the Windows .iso file from Microsoft website, burn it on the DVD.
Reboot.
Go into the BIOS.
Choose to reboot from the DVD.
Boom, you are in the installer.
After that, connect your computer on the internet, go to Windows update and let your computer make the necessary updates.
It should be fine.


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*


Why?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Sometimes windows installer from usb acts funky if its not in a main i/o port thats probably why.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting artistically bored without mobo yet.. Also 1800x chips writing is way darker and crisper than the 1700x!


1800X came from China and the 1700x from Malaysia. Could be why the text is slightly different.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> *Sometimes windows installer from usb acts funky if its not in a main i/o port thats probably why.*
> 
> -snip


That's what I figured, I did use my front case USB port. While I haven't had an issue with my Z170 build, it's probably due to lack of proper drivers for the USB/USB headers being built in to the installer. I would have to slipstream the drivers, which I honestly have never done. I'm also SOL because I've tossed all my SATA based optical drives







.


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's what I figured, I did use my front case USB port. While I haven't had an issue with my Z170 build, it's probably due to lack of proper drivers for the USB/USB headers being built in to the installer. I would have to slipstream the drivers, which I honestly have never done. I'm also SOL because I've tossed all my SATA based optical drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You can use an IDE or a even a USB one.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Why?


its 2017, maybe we should all get out our floppydrives aswell ?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> You can use an IDE or a even a USB one.


No modern boards, at least the ones I've seen, support IDE. And the issue with my USB based drive is that it could likely be prone to similar issues if it's something in relation to the USB drivers built into the windows installer.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey all! Quick update on the Ryzen Information Database! If you haven't submitted your information or updated it after further tweaking, please do so right meow! Thank you for your overclocking service!

Database Metrics as of 9MAR17:




Database Metrics as of 9MAR17:




Keep those overclocks coming, we need more information! Also, again, please keep your information updated (new cooling, new OC, new RAM, etc)!


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> its 2017, maybe we should all get out our floppydrives aswell ?


That is the most stupid statement I've seen so far.
I'm talking about reliability.
So, for you, because it's old, we can't use a given reliable media storage standard?
If USB isn't reliable, use DVD. That's all.
And don't forget that USB is ONLY 1 YEAR OLDER thant the DVD format:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's what I figured, I did use my front case USB port. While I haven't had an issue with my Z170 build, it's probably due to lack of proper drivers for the USB/USB headers being built in to the installer. I would have to slipstream the drivers, which I honestly have never done. I'm also SOL because I've tossed all my SATA based optical drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If back doesnt work...then looking on CL/Offer up for quick cheap fix is always option (but you said you had BRD right? So your fine) just dont use usb based dvd drive...ohboy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1800X came from China and the 1700x from Malaysia. Could be why the text is slightly different.


I figured that much. The thing is the 1800x is that visible sans flash while 1700x fades off like the usual cpus of old.. amusing when the opterons and 1700x are uniform. Unless china is new fab and it just has better equipment to make it sharper.

(going insane without board here)


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Yep you can use a DVD into a Bluray Drive.
> Use DVD-RW as you need a lot of space.
> Use download the Windows .iso file from Microsoft website, burn it on the DVD.
> Reboot.
> Go into the BIOS.
> Choose to reboot from the DVD.
> Boom, you are in the installer.
> After that, connect your computer on the internet, go to Windows update and let your computer make the necessary updates.
> It should be fine.


I know how to (I have been doing this for close to 15 years now), but I was surprised about flash drives not being as reliable. I mean it's the main way people install stuff these days it seems. I'll do a clean image on to a DVD and install that way then, hopefully MS have updated their microcode some as well so that I'm not just wasting my time.









Anyway... my rig will be set up as a test bench until I get some more parts from Aquatuning, it seems I was a bit hasty when I put it all together and I missed a bunch of stuff that made it more difficult for me.


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> No modern boards, at least the ones I've seen, support IDE. And the issue with my USB based drive is that it could likely be prone to similar issues if it's something in relation to the USB drivers built into the windows installer.


The thing with USB DVD drivers is that they are seen directly as DVD Drives (like SATA based ones).
And the problem can also comes from the way the .iso file is configured to make it bootable via USB.
I had a LOT of problems with Microsoft's "Media Creation Tool" software using USB flash drives.
Never properly made a bootable image for me.
A thing a DVD drive, even a USB plugged one, do not have to worry about because you directly burn the .iso file without modifying it.


----------



## zdude

Finally got my EK AM4 adapter in, got my WC loop in place. In the BIOS I dropped by 20C from my original H100 I was using just until the custom loop came in. My chip will boot at 4.1GHz but I couldn't stress it on the H100 because I would hit the lower 80C range where I am not comfortable running the chip at. Will submit to the OC board tonight.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Finally got my EK AM4 adapter in, got my WC loop in place. In the BIOS I dropped by 20C from my original H100 I was using just until the custom loop came in. My chip will boot at 4.1GHz but I couldn't stress it on the H100 because I would hit the lower 80C range where I am not comfortable running the chip at. Will submit to the OC board tonight.


The chip has a 20celsius offset in order to engage cooling devices as they often register it less. So your chip on the H100 was actually 60c.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Finally got my EK AM4 adapter in, got my WC loop in place. In the BIOS I dropped by 20C from my original H100 I was using just until the custom loop came in. My chip will boot at 4.1GHz but I couldn't stress it on the H100 because I would hit the lower 80C range where I am not comfortable running the chip at. Will submit to the OC board tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> The chip has a 20celsius offset in order to engage cooling devices as they often register it less. So your chip on the H100 was actually 60c.
Click to expand...

Either way, I went from ~60C in the bios to ~40C in the bios going to the custom loop.


----------



## navjack27

i'm folding right now and i don't know what to believe. hwinfo with the -20c offset or ryzen master

is my whole life a lie?


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'm folding right now and i don't know what to believe. hwinfo with the -20c offset or ryzen master
> 
> is my whole life a lie?


I would put money on the offset. 90c would see major throttling and is 5c away from max operable temp.

Kind of cute how amds own software hasnt fixed offset yet.


----------



## navjack27

oh no, its 90c, what ever shall i do


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'm folding right now and i don't know what to believe. hwinfo with the -20c offset or ryzen master
> 
> is my whole life a lie?


HWiNFO does not have an offset, nor is Martin planning to implement it, link to post.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> oh no, its 90c, what ever shall i do


I would suggest going with a couple of these, and ofcourse combining it with something like this is also a must









you could also do other more sensible things, but I'm all out of sensible answers right now


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> oh no, its 90c, what ever shall i do


Remove the fan, make smores in that space! Problem solved


----------



## navjack27

YUM









@gupsterg i did the offset


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> YUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg i did the offset
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will tonight try AMD Master SW, I usually don't use OC SW, so didn't install it. I am just curious to see if it reports a different temp compared to HWiNFO tCTL and CPU via Asus EC (which match for me, R7 1700).

You see on the C6H you can edit Sense MI, currently I rolled with what Elmor stated to do.

Now the question that has risen in my mind since yesterday seeing the AMD info was, would AMD master show correct temps?

From your images it differs from HWiNFO, by +20°C and as HWiNFO does not have an offset by default wouldn't AMD Master not have been something like 50°C on your 1800X?

Has the board manufacturer set ROM to detect that as it's a 1800X to deduct 20°C? and AMD Master isn't? what is going on with temps at this moment is so unclear. I feel like placing a thermal probe on CPU IHS.

Another thing rattling around in my head is with all this stuff is if temps are not correct will throttling protection occur correctly?







.


----------



## navjack27

Mind you I'm 100% default settings in my bios. Latest ASRock bios


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Mind you I'm 100% default settings in my bios. Latest ASRock bios


Are you using latest Ryzen master update then? Your custom offset definitely seems right for load because of throttling you would encounter otherwise

Dirty guess is cpu itself recognizes its own actual core temps to keep it from throttling too early versus what is reported.


----------



## navjack27

Is there a new update for master? Same install from launch day


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> YUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg i did the offset
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tonight try AMD Master SW, I usually don't use OC SW, so didn't install it. I am just curious to see if it reports a different temp compared to HWiNFO tCTL and CPU via Asus EC (which match for me, R7 1700).
> 
> You see on the C6H you can edit Sense MI, currently I rolled with what Elmor stated to do.
> 
> Now the question that has risen in my mind since yesterday seeing the AMD info was, would AMD master show correct temps?
> 
> From your images it differs from HWiNFO, by +20°C and as HWiNFO does not have an offset by default wouldn't AMD Master not have been something like 50°C on your 1800X?
> 
> Has the board manufacturer set ROM to detect that as it's a 1800X to deduct 20°C? and AMD Master isn't? what is going on with temps at this moment is so unclear. I feel like placing a thermal probe on CPU IHS.
> 
> Another thing rattling around in my head is with all this stuff is if temps are not correct will throttling protection occur correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That would be my concern, I would think AMD had a reason for doing it in the first place.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Dirty guess is cpu itself recognizes its own actual core temps to keep it from throttling too early versus what is reported.


Now this could be true, the SMU has access to 20 thermal sensors on die. Only person I know who could state if this occurs is @The Stilt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That would be my concern, I would think AMD had a reason for doing it in the first place.


Yeah, my mind is like this







.


----------



## devilhead

got my stable 4Ghz on 1700







here is my cinebench score, it is inline with all other ones 4ghz?


----------



## Neokolzia

Whats the temp its actually throttling at now with all these changes? Does it throttle at the same temperature? Or is that -20c offset allowing higher temps?


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now this could be true, the SMU has access to 20 thermal sensors on die. Only person I know who could state if this occurs is @The Stilt.
> Yeah, my mind is like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To allow people with lower end cooling solutions to get the most out of XFR or keep it away from its true max op temp so it wont throttle is my best guess unless it was just an oopsie.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> got my stable 4Ghz on 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my cinebench score, it is inline with all other ones 4ghz?


looks right (mostly around ~1750)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> No modern boards, at least the ones I've seen, support IDE. And the issue with my USB based drive is that it could likely be prone to similar issues if it's something in relation to the USB drivers built into the windows installer.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with USB DVD drivers is that they are seen directly as DVD Drives (like SATA based ones).
> And the problem can also comes from the way the .iso file is configured to make it bootable via USB.
> I had a LOT of problems with Microsoft's "Media Creation Tool" software using USB flash drives.
> Never properly made a bootable image for me.
> A thing a DVD drive, even a USB plugged one, do not have to worry about *because you directly burn the .iso file without modifying it.*
Click to expand...

This is one of the big reasons I tend to be a little "old-fashioned" about OS installs and use optical media as well as keep SATA bluray/DVD drives around. USB is faster but depending on what you use (Rufus, MS Media Tool, etc) it could affect things in unforeseen ways.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Bah..

The boards were shoved 1-2 weeks further back..

I am just about ordering a cheap Prime board just to be done with it.. Or trow a 130 USD extra for a CH6. (The


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Bah..
> 
> The boards were shoved 1-2 weeks further back..
> 
> I am just about ordering a cheap Prime board just to be done with it.. Or trow a 130 USD extra for a CH6. (The


You were waiting on a gigabyte? Dont cancel backorder just yet either...you may end up waiting longer.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> You were waiting on a gigabyte? Dont cancel backorder just yet either...you may end up waiting longer.


Well. Seems like I am getting either a Ch6 or a Prime then.. I just can't stand the Prime, nor the premium ASUS has, but it is my only option really. I need my machine back ASAP.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?

so it's like a total fluke that I got my Gaming 5 on 3/2 launch day of Ryzen.

Or that Microcenter is like, THE place to get motherboards after all, if you're lucky to be within a distance of one.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?
> 
> so it's like a total fluke that I got my Gaming 5 on 3/2 launch day of Ryzen.
> 
> Or that Microcenter is like, THE place to get motherboards after all, if you're lucky to be within a distance of one.


Well, I am 7197 km away from the US, so def. not within reach.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I will tonight try AMD Master SW, I usually don't use OC SW, so didn't install it. I am just curious to see if it reports a different temp compared to HWiNFO tCTL and CPU via Asus EC (which match for me, R7 1700).
> 
> You see on the C6H you can edit Sense MI, currently I rolled with what Elmor stated to do.
> 
> Now the question that has risen in my mind since yesterday seeing the AMD info was, would AMD master show correct temps?
> 
> From your images it differs from HWiNFO, by +20°C and as HWiNFO does not have an offset by default wouldn't AMD Master not have been something like 50°C on your 1800X?
> 
> Has the board manufacturer set ROM to detect that as it's a 1800X to deduct 20°C? and AMD Master isn't? what is going on with temps at this moment is so unclear. I feel like placing a thermal probe on CPU IHS.
> 
> Another thing rattling around in my head is with all this stuff is if temps are not correct will throttling protection occur correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope this help it seems to working accurately or atleast very close. i did the - 20c offset in hardware-info


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?
> 
> so it's like a total fluke that I got my Gaming 5 on 3/2 launch day of Ryzen.
> 
> Or that Microcenter is like, THE place to get motherboards after all, if you're lucky to be within a distance of one.


Ahh microcenter... had tons of primes when I called but no... "the taichi is out very soon" i said to myself. Frys is also still has titaniums here but I dont want msi.

Not about to switch when I just spent 100 dollars on white cables for everything on the taichi and my case to match.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?
> 
> so it's like a total fluke that I got my Gaming 5 on 3/2 launch day of Ryzen.
> 
> Or that Microcenter is like, THE place to get motherboards after all, if you're lucky to be within a distance of one.


They certainly sold out fast, I had option to preorder it really early but passed it up waiting for k7 which managed to nab preorder on Feb 23rd but no sign of that shipping yet =(

Waiting patiently now for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?
> 
> so it's like a total fluke that I got my Gaming 5 on 3/2 launch day of Ryzen.
> 
> Or that Microcenter is like, THE place to get motherboards after all, if you're lucky to be within a distance of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh microcenter... had tons of primes when I called but no... "the taichi is out very soon" i said to myself. Frys is also still has titaniums here but I dont want msi.
> 
> Not about to switch when I just spent 100 dollars on white cables for everything on the taichi and my case to match.
Click to expand...

That was large reason why I went for k7, just because its black. I like gigabyte boards in general after being burned by Asus, Asrock would be next in line after Gigabyte for me. But after seeing that k7 is flagship and has the bclk gen hoping for great things from it xD


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey all! Quick update on the Ryzen Information Database! If you haven't submitted your information or updated it after further tweaking, please do so right meow! Thank you for your overclocking service!
> 
> Database Metrics as of 9MAR17:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Database Metrics as of 9MAR17:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep those overclocks coming, we need more information! Also, again, please keep your information updated (new cooling, new OC, new RAM, etc)!


What type of info are you looking for? Just build specs?

http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7



https://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7


----------



## Newwt

Came today


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Frys is also still has titaniums here but I dont want msi.


You mean the $300 board with nikos fet's? I laughed when I started googling nikos mosfets and Google was completing it with "fire".


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Ahh microcenter... had tons of primes when I called but no... "the taichi is out very soon" i said to myself. Frys is also still has titaniums here but I dont want msi.
> 
> Not about to switch when I just spent 100 dollars on white cables for everything on the taichi and my case to match.


how i got my gigabyte x370 is a fluke within a fluke.

I first checked for mobos on their site, only Asus primes was available on launch day.

So i go there, got asus motheboard in my hand, go to checkout, and I wondered and asked is there is even another X370?

So yup, one of the Microcenter reps went in the back and got me the Gigabyte, and i'm like, holy crap, it wasn't even on the site, and they swapped out mobos right there.


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> They certainly sold out fast, I had option to preorder it really early but passed it up waiting for k7 which managed to nab preorder on Feb 23rd but no sign of that shipping yet =(
> 
> Waiting patiently now for that.
> That was large reason why I went for k7, just because its black. I like gigabyte boards in general after being burned by Asus, Asrock would be next in line after Gigabyte for me. But after seeing that k7 is flagship and has the bclk gen hoping for great things from it xD


I was about to order K5 since it was white and in stock...forgot purse in car and by time i got back up it was back to notify. Thus the taichi...

Also have CH6 in limbo from a preorder 30min into it being available on amazon.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> I was about to order K5 since it was white and in stock...forgot purse in car and by time i got back up it was back to notify. Thus the taichi...
> 
> Also have CH6 in limbo from a preorder 30min into it being available on amazon.


******* Amazon botched it hard. I'll never pre-order from them again. Newegg only.

Taichi is pretty dang nice on the VRM front.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> ******* Amazon botched it hard. I'll never pre-order from them again. Newegg only.
> 
> Taichi is pretty dang nice on the VRM front.


I cancelled my 1700x order from them (even though it was 40€ cheaper then anywhere else) and ordered from a french retailer instead, got 7% off anyways and got it couple days after release day.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?
> 
> so it's like a total fluke that I got my Gaming 5 on 3/2 launch day of Ryzen.
> 
> Or that Microcenter is like, THE place to get motherboards after all, if you're lucky to be within a distance of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh microcenter... had tons of primes when I called but no... "the taichi is out very soon" i said to myself. Frys is also still has titaniums here but I dont want msi.
> 
> Not about to switch when I just spent 100 dollars on white cables for everything on the taichi and my case to match.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> I was about to order K5 since it was white and in stock...forgot purse in car and by time i got back up it was back to notify. Thus the taichi...
> 
> Also have CH6 in limbo from a preorder 30min into it being available on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ******* Amazon botched it hard. I'll never pre-order from them again. Newegg only.
> 
> Taichi is pretty dang nice on the VRM front.
Click to expand...

Idk I'm not happy with newegg their customer service is dumb as balls and will get edgey with you. SIR We don't have Any information about Anything.

Like you ask them hey... about that item that said March 8th release date. They go, Well We have no details of anything on our side about anything because our systems literally blow.

Ncix on other hand (Canada) will give you Any information you want, ETA dates, when they send orders out to manifacturer etc, like they totally keep you in the loop.
Newegg is literally they haven't the slightest clue and when you ask them about a item they open google, go to newegg, and click on the item and go Hrm ya that IS out of stock imagine that.
And thats about as much information I've been able to milk out of them.

There's a reason why I avoid ordering from Newegg if I can. K7 was listed as expected to be released on the 8th, its now the 14th and they're best answer is, sometime between 2017 and 2020, between 1-3pm. Please be at home so the cable guy can install the system else you'll have to reschedule for another 3 year window.

Is about as much wisdom as I get out of Even the Managers from Newegg.


----------



## Bunnys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> ******* Amazon botched it hard. I'll never pre-order from them again. Newegg only.
> 
> Taichi is pretty dang nice on the VRM front.


Well apparently newegg did ship some new ch6 orders before filling backorder too I believe...

Your in amazon limbo too right?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnys*
> 
> Well apparently newegg did ship some new ch6 orders before filling backorder too I believe...
> 
> Your in amazon limbo too right?


I was lucky enough to get in on the 3/9 Newegg shipment. It was really weird though...in stock, out of stock, in stock. I made my order on in stock (1) and they voided it saying it was out of stock. Another OC.net user was nice enough to ping me when the in stock (2) happened and I got my order in.

So no, I'm not waiting for Amazon anymore. Got my CH6, immediately updated BIOS to 0902 and have been very happy (other than the flow rate header giving me a run around).


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> how i got my gigabyte x370 is a fluke within a fluke.
> 
> I first checked for mobos on their site, only Asus primes was available on launch day.
> 
> So i go there, got asus motheboard in my hand, go to checkout, and I wondered and asked is there is even another X370?
> 
> So yup, one of the Microcenter reps went in the back and got me the Gigabyte, and i'm like, holy crap, it wasn't even on the site, and they swapped out mobos right there.


I'm in France.
The X370 motherboard embargo is everywhere here.
Yet I commanded from a belgian website (compumsa.eu):
5 days to receive the mobo (ax370 gaming 5 too).
I'm really amazed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I'm in France.
> The X370 motherboard embargo is everywhere here.
> Yet I commanded from a belgian website (compumsa.eu):
> 5 days to receive the mobo (ax370 gaming 5 too).
> I'm really amazed.


I got mine just fine from LDLC as soon as i saw it go up on their site, got the Gaming 5 within 2 days as well. Then it died and im now waiting for my CH6 from ldlc which they told me is arriving tomorrow.

I order from there as they always have deals left and right, sometimes turns out to be cheaper then amazon and i can always pay it in 3 installments.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> how i got my gigabyte x370 is a fluke within a fluke.
> 
> I first checked for mobos on their site, only Asus primes was available on launch day.
> 
> So i go there, got asus motheboard in my hand, go to checkout, and I wondered and asked is there is even another X370?
> 
> So yup, one of the Microcenter reps went in the back and got me the Gigabyte, and i'm like, holy crap, it wasn't even on the site, and they swapped out mobos right there.


Grabbed mine from the local MC also, but it was last week. Returned my Asus board first thing in the morning when I noticed they had 1 Gaming-5 listed on the site. When I asked about it because it wasn't out on a shelf, one of the employee's said he noticed it in the back. Another employee was confused and questioning if they really had one. Have the feeling it's the one and only they have gotten so far.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Grabbed mine from the local MC also, but it was last week. Returned my Asus board first thing in the morning when I noticed they had 1 Gaming-5 listed on the site. When I asked about it because it wasn't out on a shelf, one of the employee's said he noticed it in the back. Another employee was confused and questioning if they really had one. Have the feeling it's the one and only they have gotten so far.


why go from ch6 to gaming 5?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> why go from ch6 to gaming 5?


As someone who has both. You win some and loose some right now. You win as in it's a more stable board less work out of the box, but you loose lots of bios oc settings and imo the Asus is a better board but the bios is what's holding it back atm. With the all the issues the c6h is giving me now I have the option of swapping it out of my hardline rig or just wait for a bios. I rather just wait for the bios lol. I can't stand gigabytes bios but it pains me to see no dual bios on the asus.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> why go from ch6 to gaming 5?


I went from the Asus x370 Prime to the Gaming-5


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I went from the Asus x370 Prime to the Gaming-5


Ah ok my fault then haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> As someone who has both. You win some and loose some right now. You win as in it's a more stable board less work out of the box, but you loose lots of bios oc settings and imo the Asus is a better board but the bios is what's holding it back atm. With the all the issues the c6h is giving me now I have the option of swapping it out of my hardline rig or just wait for a bios. I rather just wait for the bios lol. I can't stand gigabytes bios but it pains me to see no dual bios on the asus.


The gigabyte was solid, although it died in 4 days so who knows haha.

I ended up ordering the ch6 and hopefully it ships out tomorrow or the next day provided i even get in, not sure if they have a lot of pre-orders for it or not so we shall see. If its delayed again not sure what to do, kinda sick of using this dual core laptop daily, does my head in.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Grabbed mine from the local MC also, but it was last week. Returned my Asus board first thing in the morning when I noticed they had 1 Gaming-5 listed on the site. When I asked about it because it wasn't out on a shelf, one of the employee's said he noticed it in the back. Another employee was confused and questioning if they really had one. Have the feeling it's the one and only they have gotten so far.


I initially grabbed my CH6 from MC in Chicago, they had 2/5 left when I got there 10 min after opening....

got about a great 13 hours of fun out of CH6 until it threw me for a loop(literally) at 5am in morning - checked the MC websight and it showed only 1 X370, the Aorus so I stayed up and waited for them to open for 4 hours to make sure no one could snag it -

they haven't received any CH6 or Aorus since..think I went for 2 days straight(almost 3) w/out sleep.. I have been to MC every day since looking for my 1080ti's and checking on CH6 hoping they get 1 in before friday when return period ends for Auros.... I like the Gaming 5, not one issue and very stable but not fond of its Bios setup....


----------



## cyenz

Any other voltage than vcore that i should change in order to achive stability?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> What type of info are you looking for? Just build specs?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zwkyn7


Go to the first page of the thread and gupsterg has provided all the information he requires for the document!


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Grabbed mine from the local MC also, but it was last week. Returned my Asus board first thing in the morning when I noticed they had 1 Gaming-5 listed on the site. When I asked about it because it wasn't out on a shelf, one of the employee's said he noticed it in the back. Another employee was confused and questioning if they really had one. Have the feeling it's the one and only they have gotten so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I initially grabbed my CH6 from MC in Chicago, they had 2/5 left when I got there 10 min after opening....
> 
> got about a great 13 hours of fun out of CH6 until it threw me for a loop(literally) at 5am in morning - checked the MC websight and it showed only 1 X370, the Aorus so I stayed up and waited for them to open for 4 hours to make sure no one could snag it -
> 
> they haven't received any CH6 or Aorus since..think I went for 2 days straight(almost 3) w/out sleep.. I have been to MC every day since looking for my 1080ti's and checking on CH6 hoping they get 1 in before friday when return period ends for Auros.... I like the Gaming 5, not one issue and very stable but not fond of its Bios setup....
Click to expand...

Ah ok, I grabbed mine from the Westmont store. They had a few CH6's on release day but I wasn't able to make it over there in time to grab one. By the time I got in there Friday only thing they had were a couple x370 primes and a few msi titanium's. Kinda glad I got this board though. Not an audiophile by any means, but the onboard alc1220 and op-amp drive my sennheiser's pretty decently.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Any other voltage than vcore that i should change in order to achive stability?


yer, your cpu load line calibration or cpullc.its used to stop voltage drop when cpu is full load, I set mine so the voltage would stay level under load.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> I hope this help it seems to working accurately or atleast very close. i did the - 20c offset in hardware-info
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep for share, about to try AMD Master in a mo, will report what I see on R7 1700.

OK peeps, I was distraught earlier today when saw my 3.9GHz ACB profile with +193mV offset was reaching steady 1.465V VCORE on DMM when CPU under load from x264, compared to stock 3.2GHz ACB of 1.089V.

So this evening tested my 3.7GHz profile first, with +18.75mV offset resulting in 1.228V on DMM, which I was like







, I got some headroom for my 24/7 ACB profile.



So went to 3.8GHz profile with +106.25mV offset, resulting in 1.319V, which I was like







, as my aim has been to stay under or close to 1.35V as per AMD OC guide.



Note: All ACB profiles were tested before with 1hr x264 and 2hrs RealBench Stress mode, this has just been compares on actual VCORE on DMM and which to use 24/7.


----------



## DannyDK

My 1700 on my CH6 keeps showing up as 4/8 and not 8/16. The BIOS is 0601 so it should be pretty new i think. Anyone have any ideas to why its 4/8?
Everything is auto, havent touched a thing, did see SMT as being on though.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> My 1700 on my CH6 keeps showing up as 4/8 and not 8/16. The BIOS is 0601 so it should be pretty new i think. Anyone have any ideas to why its 4/8?
> Everything is auto, havent touched a thing, did see SMT as being on though.


Could be you got a defective CPU. Rare, but it happens. Try clearing CMOS; see what happens.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> My 1700 on my CH6 keeps showing up as 4/8 and not 8/16. The BIOS is 0601 so it should be pretty new i think. Anyone have any ideas to why its 4/8?
> Everything is auto, havent touched a thing, did see SMT as being on though.


You need to update your BIOS to 0902 immediately or you risk bricking your board.

What windows version?


----------



## dalastbmills

Are people having any luck overclocking with the Ryzen Master program? I keep getting the HPET warning but it won't "enable."

In my bios I disabled all Pstates except 0 and forced it to 4.0GHz @1.4v.

I've noticed that CPUz is showing roughy half of my actual vcore (usually around .69).

I just updated to the latest ASRock beta bios, 1.43. It added some features to my OC Tweaker tab, but nothing under this tab actually does anything. Only way for me to set clocks is in the advanced tab.

My ram will only boot above 2133MHz at 1.5v+ (bios defaults to 1.2 and packaging says 1.3v) and I can only get it stable at 2400MHz. The ram is rated for 3200MHz but I can only get it to 11-11-12-12-22. Anyone out there with an ASRock board have any tips for my RAM problem?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Let me get this straight.

I have to do -0.125 offset to get 1.24 vcore on gigabyte.

How is this done on asrock, Asus, biostar, and msi? What is their version of doing so?


----------



## DannyDK

I just did and it still says 4/8 :-(
Im on windows 10 and powersetting is set to high performance. Could swear i saw 8/8 in HWinf064 an hour ago and now its 4/8 :-o


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> I have to do -0.125 offset to get 1.24 vcore on gigabyte.
> 
> How is this done on asrock, Asus, biostar, and msi? What is their version of doing so?


I haven't seen anything on the Biostar, although its available on newegg for $209 which is steep when I can't make out the VRM's nor outline of the phasing.


----------



## zdude

Does anybody have the source for the 20C offset on CPU temp settings? Not doubting you guys, just would rather be safe than sorry. If it is true though, 3.9GHz, 1.28V with 58C max on my loop right now, going to aim for 4.0 tonight.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> the AX370 gaming 5 F5d bios is out
> 
> but i am unable to access the download
> 
> anyone can confirm?


F5d is on the gigabyte webpage now for download


----------



## DannyDK

This is fun, with SMT disabled i get 8/8 but with it on its 4/8, going nuts here :-/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Does anybody have the source for the 20C offset on CPU temp settings? Not doubting you guys, just would rather be safe than sorry. If it is true though, 3.9GHz, 1.28V with 58C max on my loop right now, going to aim for 4.0 tonight.


Straight from AMD on twitter or reddit i believe. The offset is correct, however the max tctl is still 95°C and going to it or above it will probably cause thermal throttle.

For me with this offset my max is 50°C under real bench which still seems dubious to me but thats the difference between soldered and running bare die with mediocre pressure from the waterblock, then again on my 4690k one of my cores did peak at 43°C while the other ones were above that so its definitely possible im only running 50°C


----------



## gupsterg

I think at the moment we're in "no mans land".

C6H owners have since quite a variation between say some ROMs on tCTL. As I was less adventurous I stuck with using the "non brick board" ROM. What I have noted this evening is stock Sense MI Skew vs 272 I saw no difference in temps, yeah I know I'm on 1700







.

But we have navjack27's post where he sees 90C in master but 70C in HWiNFO on 1800X. so let's say mobo had skew set correct, that would mean HWiNFO us correct reading as by default it has no skew for tCTL, but then AMD should have it right in master? but it show 90C which is +20C from HWNFO.

Nav is on Asrock mobo, now take jamaican voodoo post, he's on Biostar, and his master showed 56C and he adjusted down HWiNFO.

Navjack27's post on 1800X.

Jamican voodoo post on 1700X.


----------



## mus1mus

I think he did the offset anyway.

I have been past 90C on Tctl, and nope, no sign of throttling. Not saying it is safe though. Just an act of verifying things.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think at the moment we're in "no mans land".
> 
> C6H owners have since quite a variation between say some ROMs on tCTL. As I was less adventurous I stuck with using the "non brick board" ROM. What I have noted this evening is stock Sense MI Skew vs 272 I saw no difference in temps, yeah I know I'm on 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But we have navjack27's post where he sees 90C in master but 70C in HWiNFO on 1800X. so let's say mobo had skew set correct, that would mean HWiNFO us correct reading as by default it has no skew for tCTL, but then AMD should have it right in master? but it show 90C which is +20C from HWNFO.
> 
> Nav is on Asrock mobo, now take jamaican voodoo post, he's on Biostar, and his master showed 56C and he adjusted down HWiNFO.
> 
> Navjack27's post on 1800X.
> 
> Jamican voodoo post on 1700X.


Honestly i think AMD will leave theirs as a tctl reading as its more important then actual cpu temps, the tctl will dictate whether or not it thermal throttles, not mobo cpu offset temperature.

On the other hand, i hope i get lucky with my CH6, and i hope i get it real soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think he did the offset anyway.
> 
> I have been past 90C on Tctl, and nope, no sign of throttling. Not saying it is safe though. Just an act of verifying things.


How fast past and for how long i think makes more sense. Don't think id notice thermal throttling for a split second but who knows.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think he did the offset anyway.
> 
> I have been past 90C on Tctl, and nope, no sign of throttling. Not saying it is safe though. Just an act of verifying things.


OK I have jumbled my post from thought to typing







.

Navjack27 set offset and Master and HWiNFO don't match.

Jamaican voodoo had to set offset to make Master and HWinfo match.

Correct?







.


----------



## MrPerforations

the 1700 does not need the -20c off set is what I read in the thread.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> I just did and it still says 4/8 :-(
> Im on windows 10 and powersetting is set to high performance. Could swear i saw 8/8 in HWinf064 an hour ago and now its 4/8 :-o


Did you clean install Windows or move from another installation?

I've heard of things like this happening going back to when people would move from single-core to dual-core and WinXP wouldn't have the right HAL, so it wouldn't know a dual-core was present until you reinstalled.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> the 1700 does not need the -20c off set is what I read in the thread.


Nope, the 1700 doesn't.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62109582=1


----------



## zdude

Okay, weird new bug for me. I am not sure if this is just my CPU being derptastic or something actually wrong. I am real-bench 4 hours stable at 3.9GHz with 1.288V vCore, however if I try to run 4.0GHz with 1.35 vCore the system boots but as soon as I put a load on it it resets straight to bios.

At 3.9Ghz I am drawing an average of 128W according to HWiNFO64, the system reset takes place before HWiNFO even updates the power draw and OCP, and other over current settings are all disabled or at their max value... I am not sure what is causing the resets









Running the MSI B350 Tomahawk


----------



## MrPerforations

just found this on my facebook wall, might help.
*its AMD's set up guide.*
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system?sf62307686=1

says that the cpu dont have dividers for 3000 or 3400 rams?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> just found this on my facebook wall, might help.
> *its AMD's set up guide.*
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system?sf62307686=1
> 
> says that the cpu dont have deviders for 3000 or 3400 rams?


Saw this before but i totally skipped this section.

"We have internally observed good results from 2933, 3200, and 3500 MT/s rates with 16GB kits based on Samsung "B-die" memory chips. Potential kits include:
Geil EVO X - GEX416GB3200C16DC [16-16-16-36 @ 1.35v]
G.Skill Trident Z - F4-3200C16D-16GTZR [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]
Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]"

Looks like my ram kit is golden, should be able to run 3200mhz woohoo.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> That is the most stupid statement I've seen so far.
> I'm talking about reliability.
> So, for you, because it's old, we can't use a given reliable media storage standard?
> If USB isn't reliable, use DVD. That's all.
> And don't forget that USB is ONLY 1 YEAR OLDER thant the DVD format:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB


So wait, you're saying I should not use the thumb drive that came with Win10 and instead invest in a DVD Burner?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Saw this before but i totally skipped this section.
> 
> "We have internally observed good results from 2933, 3200, and 3500 MT/s rates with 16GB kits based on Samsung "B-die" memory chips. Potential kits include:
> Geil EVO X - GEX416GB3200C16DC [16-16-16-36 @ 1.35v]
> G.Skill Trident Z - F4-3200C16D-16GTZR [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]
> Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]"
> 
> Looks like my ram kit is golden, should be able to run 3200mhz woohoo.


You can also look at your serial number and get a good idea what chips they are.

For G.Skill

Beginning of your serial number could be for example: 1240 (40th Week of 2012)

Now the following 4 numbers you either have

x40x - Hynix
x50x (A500) - Samsung

Which are the most common if you recently got a G.skill kit

There are also numbers on Corsair sets. Some may be the Samsung "B-die" or binned PSC


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think he did the offset anyway.
> 
> I have been past 90C on Tctl, and nope, no sign of throttling. Not saying it is safe though. Just an act of verifying things.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK I have jumbled my post from thought to typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Navjack27 set offset and Master and HWiNFO don't match.
> 
> Jamaican voodoo had to set offset to make Master and HWinfo match.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nav has Asrock + 1800X , Jamican has Biostar + 1700X, so am I wrong in thinking the mobo has differing skew values for them?











Spoiler: My R7 1700 C6H results.



No offset set in HWiNFO, I use in UEFI:-

Sense MI Skew [Auto]->[Enabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]->[272]

But even with it on [Auto] data is same in past testing.

*Idle*



*
Load*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> You can also look at your serial number and get a good idea what chips they are.
> 
> For G.Skill
> 
> Beginning of your serial number could be for example: 1240 (40th Week of 2012)
> 
> Now the following 4 numbers you either have
> 
> x40x - Hynix
> x50x (A500) - Samsung
> 
> There are also numbers on Corsair sets. Some may be the Samsung "B-die" or binned PSC


Oh mine is the identical model number even down to the version haha.
Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Okay, weird new bug for me. I am not sure if this is just my CPU being derptastic or something actually wrong. I am real-bench 4 hours stable at 3.9GHz with 1.288V vCore, however if I try to run 4.0GHz with 1.35 vCore the system boots but as soon as I put a load on it it resets straight to bios.
> 
> At 3.9Ghz I am drawing an average of 128W according to HWiNFO64, the system reset takes place before HWiNFO even updates the power draw and OCP, and other over current settings are all disabled or at their max value... I am not sure what is causing the resets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running the MSI B350 Tomahawk


You dont have enough vcore for a stable overclock at 4.0. You'll need to push higher to find a stable voltage (provided you can adequately cool it). 4.0 may or may not be achievable on your chip.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh mine is the identical model number even down to the version haha.
> Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v]


Ah, so the info I gathered from here on OCN in another thread and Xtreme,

Corsair Ver. #
ver5.29 =Hynix SS
ver4.23 =Samsung
ver3.20 = Micron

Looking up info for 5.39


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Ah, so the info I gathered from here on OCN in another thread and Xtreme,
> 
> Corsair Ver. #
> ver5.29 =Hynix SS
> ver4.23 =Samsung
> ver3.20 = Micron
> 
> Looking up info for 5.39


Seems like 5.39 is hynix as well but could be wrong, i feel stupid for not checking when i had the pc up and running haha.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK I have jumbled my post from thought to typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Navjack27 set offset and Master and HWiNFO don't match.
> 
> Jamaican voodoo had to set offset to make Master and HWinfo match.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I though nav mentioned he did the offset?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How fast past and for how long i think makes more sense. Don't think id notice thermal throttling for a split second but who knows.


Yeah. But I ran the stess for more than 10 minutes that any chance of throttling should have been exposed.

Honestly though, a chip hitting 95C as per AMD's max will likely induce instability due to heat. Or am I wrong?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like 5.39 is hynix as well but could be wrong, i feel stupid for not checking when i had the pc up and running haha.


Ya, I can't find a post on these Corsair chips with the heat spreaders off, but I believe Hynix BFR? Either way, if you're not going to the moon and back, they'll do well. I just gambled hoping to get B-die ot Hynix BFR at the minimum when I ordered my G.Skill kit today. My buddy got lucky and got B-dies.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I though nav mentioned he did the offset?


Yes nav did offset, so his don't match.

Jamican did offset to get match.

Both had X CPU, so basically mobo UEFI was skewing result for Jamican and he needed adjustment, nav I think just did it for giggles perhaps ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. But I ran the stess for more than 10 minutes that any chance of throttling should have been exposed.
> 
> Honestly though, a chip hitting 95C as per AMD's max will likely induce instability due to heat. Or am I wrong?


Yeah I would think so mate







. I think I'm gonna drill out the Wraith Spire and mount it with probe for IHS







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> I have to do -0.125 offset to get 1.24 vcore on gigabyte.
> 
> How is this done on asrock, Asus, biostar, and msi? What is their version of doing so?


With the Titanium you just select the desired voltage - It tends to be read a little higher than it is set by software, but I am thinking the bios setting is more accurate. It will run anything I throw at it up to 4025 mhz without touching voltage or LLC settings.
( 1800X ) .

I don't want to singe this chip before I get my Koolance 390 - should have that installed this weekend, then I'll push a little harder.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> the AX370 gaming 5 F5d bios is out
> 
> but i am unable to access the download
> 
> anyone can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> F5d is on the gigabyte webpage now for download
Click to expand...

I'm not seeing it for some reason. Have a link?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> This is fun, with SMT disabled i get 8/8 but with it on its 4/8, going nuts here :-/


I don't think the Enabled setting works quite right.
If you want SMT off, choose Disabled.
If you want SMT on, choose Auto.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> I have to do -0.125 offset to get 1.24 vcore on gigabyte.
> 
> How is this done on asrock, Asus, biostar, and msi? What is their version of doing so?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> With the Titanium you just select the desired voltage - It tends to be read a little higher than it is set by software, but I am thinking the bios setting is more accurate. It will run anything I throw at it up to 4025 mhz without touching voltage or LLC settings.
> ( 1800X ) .
> 
> I don't want to singe this chip before I get my Koolance 390 - should have that installed this weekend, then I'll push a little harder.
Click to expand...

@ChronoBodi

On C6H same method.

@cssorkinman

So that is like manual mode on C6H to me?

On your MSI do you get access to PState multiplier, etc?

What I don't like is, there is no adaptive mode on the Asus, which related to final state on Intel and idle is unaffected. You only got [Auto] [Manual] [Offset].


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I'm not seeing it for some reason. Have a link?


http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK I have jumbled my post from thought to typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Navjack27 set offset and Master and HWiNFO don't match.
> 
> Jamaican voodoo had to set offset to make Master and HWinfo match.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yes your correct


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> I have to do -0.125 offset to get 1.24 vcore on gigabyte.
> 
> How is this done on asrock, Asus, biostar, and msi? What is their version of doing so?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> With the Titanium you just select the desired voltage - It tends to be read a little higher than it is set by software, but I am thinking the bios setting is more accurate. It will run anything I throw at it up to 4025 mhz without touching voltage or LLC settings.
> ( 1800X ) .
> 
> I don't want to singe this chip before I get my Koolance 390 - should have that installed this weekend, then I'll push a little harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ChronoBodi
> 
> On C6H same method.
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> So that is like manual mode on C6H to me?
> 
> On your MSI do you get access to PState multiplier, etc?
> 
> What I don't like is, there is no adaptive mode on the Asus, which related to final state on Intel and idle is unaffected. You only got [Auto] [Manual] [Offset].
Click to expand...

Auto or manual for cpu voltage - no offset
If the p states are configurable - I haven't found it yet.

I do see there are a couple things in the manual that aren't shown in the bios so it's possible there will be some features added later.

Very stable bios - no surprises or wonkyness.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone here with a 1700/1700X/1800X @3.9ghz+ that is running on at least 3000MHz memory preferably 3200Mhz with SMT disabled to test Overwatch performance at 1080p 300 fps cap on lowest settings?
> 
> There is a video showing 1800X + GTX 1080 @ 1080p lowest settings and it seems to average around 200 fps but they're running 2133mhz ram and SMT is enabled.
> 
> There is a 15% performance boost @ 1080p if using 3200mhz and then SMT is to add another 10% for a total of around 25% gains in 1080p benchmarks. Taking the 200 fps average i can only deduce that it would turn into a 250 fps average, but would like some more conclusive results. Just run the game with MSI afterburner open and play a quick match of quickplay and then check the performance chart for fps values, min/max, and scrolling through a general idea for the average.
> 
> I recently traded up a 1700+X370 system for a z270+7700k and of course i have no issues with getting maximum frames but anything past solid 240fps is useless to me anyways. I was unable to run ram higher than 2166 on the MSI carbon mobo and with no BIOS update for that board addressing issues nearly as promptly as AsRock has been doing i couldn't do my own tests.
> 
> Feeling a slight amount of buyers remorse is all seeing how prices are comparable, but even if i was to run the Ryzen with SMT always disabled i'd still get 8 real cores vs Intels 4 cores with hyperthreading, and its no secret that Ryzen will have more longevity moving forward.


I would gladly do that but still waiting on the board


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK I have jumbled my post from thought to typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Navjack27 set offset and Master and HWiNFO don't match.
> 
> Jamaican voodoo had to set offset to make Master and HWinfo match.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> yes your correct
Click to expand...

Cheers







. To me this would mean AMD Master was correctly interpreting this is X CPU I must do -20C, where as HWiNFO was showing data as is. So say in your case if mobo rom had offset tCTL, as you have X CPU, then HWiNFO would be right and god knows what Master would show.


----------



## cssorkinman

@gupsterg

Here is an example of how the board behaves with power saving features enabled , all cores locked at 4025 mhz and default cpu voltage and llc settings. I did bump up the ram voltage to its rated 1.35 volts however .


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone here with a 1700/1700X/1800X @3.9ghz+ that is running on at least 3000MHz memory preferably 3200Mhz with SMT disabled to test Overwatch performance at 1080p 300 fps cap on lowest settings?
> 
> There is a video showing 1800X + GTX 1080 @ 1080p lowest settings and it seems to average around 200 fps but they're running 2133mhz ram and SMT is enabled.
> 
> There is a 15% performance boost @ 1080p if using 3200mhz and then SMT is to add another 10% for a total of around 25% gains in 1080p benchmarks. Taking the 200 fps average i can only deduce that it would turn into a 250 fps average, but would like some more conclusive results. Just run the game with MSI afterburner open and play a quick match of quickplay and then check the performance chart for fps values, min/max, and scrolling through a general idea for the average.
> 
> I recently traded up a 1700+X370 system for a z270+7700k and of course i have no issues with getting maximum frames but anything past solid 240fps is useless to me anyways. I was unable to run ram higher than 2166 on the MSI carbon mobo and with no BIOS update for that board addressing issues nearly as promptly as AsRock has been doing i couldn't do my own tests.
> 
> Feeling a slight amount of buyers remorse is all seeing how prices are comparable, but even if i was to run the Ryzen with SMT always disabled i'd still get 8 real cores vs Intels 4 cores with hyperthreading, and its no secret that Ryzen will have more longevity moving forward.


I get about 200fps with my R9 380 at 1080p on low, 150-250ish range. That's a much weaker GPU though.

Memory is 2666


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Here is an example of how the board behaves with power saving features enabled , all cores locked at 4025 mhz and default voltage and llc settings. I did bump up the ram voltage to its rated 1.35 volts however .


AFAIK that is due to CPU entering "OC mode".



If you have access to PState your basically altering how CPU is setup prior to SMU engaging, only issue we have seen on Asus board for PState section is editing VID there makes clocks loopy, but of you use offset on main menu it's all down volting / clocking a in OS.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Here is an example of how the board behaves with power saving features enabled , all cores locked at 4025 mhz and default voltage and llc settings. I did bump up the ram voltage to its rated 1.35 volts however .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK that is due to CPU entering "OC mode".
> 
> 
> 
> If you have access to PState your basically altering how CPU is setup prior to SMU engaging, only issue we have seen on Asus board for PState section is editing VID there makes clocks loopy, but of you use offset on main menu it's all down volting / clocking a in OS.
Click to expand...

Ah thanks for the info, I did disable the boost function for that run in bios.

Quite happy with the Titanium so far.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I would think so mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm gonna *drill out the Wraith Spire* and mount it with probe for IHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Definitely no need for such. I have been touching things on the board and the back of the pcb while it is running around 90C on Tctl. Not one thing heats up to a considerably hotter state than other areas of the board. Yep, that includes the VRM area. My VRMs never went past 55C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

@cssorkinman

IIRC there is a boost function in Asus but I don't know if it is regarding "Precision Boost" or "XFR". In "normal mode" there is base, all cores boost, then if there is headroom precision boost (greater than 2 cores), then XFR is one core only.



@mus1mus

No worries







, most accidents in the home occur when doing DIY, so you've helped me out







.


----------



## AngryLobster

So none of these motherboards implement a legit adaptive voltage for Overclocking? As in, If I OC, I'm stuck at that frequency and voltage 24/7 and the CPU will not undervolt/downclock as normal?

How I miss the conveniences of Intel motherboards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> So none of these motherboards implement a legit adaptive voltage for Overclocking? As in, If I OC, I'm stuck at that frequency and voltage 24/7 and the CPU will not undervolt/downclock as normal?
> 
> How I miss the conveniences of Intel motherboards.


My Titanium is dropping the voltage but not the clockspeed with voltage in " Auto" setting check the v core on the run in this post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/3940#post_25924504


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> So none of these motherboards implement a legit adaptive voltage for Overclocking? As in, If I OC, I'm stuck at that frequency and voltage 24/7 and the CPU will not undervolt/downclock as normal?
> 
> How I miss the conveniences of Intel motherboards.


My Aorus Gaming 5 did it just fine, I OCed to 38x, changed the offset left everything else on auto, left amdcoolnquiet on and c state on. Went to windows and went from high performance to balanced and it worked just fine, dropped voltage from 1.245 to .8 or so and the cores from 3.8ghz to around 2ghz if i remember correctly.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> So none of these motherboards implement a legit adaptive voltage for Overclocking? As in, If I OC, I'm stuck at that frequency and voltage 24/7 and the CPU will not undervolt/downclock as normal?
> 
> How I miss the conveniences of Intel motherboards.


I get down volting/clocking, but as I can only use offset, it effects idle voltage, compared to stock. Where as on i5/Z97 I used adaptive+offset, offset 0.001V (so idle is stock) and final as 1.254V, which you can't on AM4.

Manual mode down volts, but then clocks show fixed, perhaps early platform teething stuff.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I get down volting/clocking, but as I can only use offset, it effects idle voltage. Where as on i5/Z97 I used adaptive+offset, offset 0.001V (so idle is stock) and final as 1.254V, which you can't on AM4.


In the ASRock BIOS it adjusts the lower p-states automatically once you create your overclock. So at idle I see lower clocks and lower voltages.

Although that only happens on Balanced







and everyone uses high performance.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> In the ASRock BIOS it adjusts the lower p-states automatically once you create your overclock. So at idle I see lower clocks and lower voltages.
> 
> Although that only happens on Balanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone uses high performance.


My killer AC just showed up today, when you say "once you create your overclock" how did you go about this to achieve the idle clocks+volts? Did you just change multiplier and use offset volt mode?

Thanks, gonna hopefully do a bit of tweaking tonite.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> In the ASRock BIOS it adjusts the lower p-states automatically once you create your overclock. So at idle I see lower clocks and lower voltages.
> 
> Although that only happens on Balanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone uses high performance.


Did you check with DMM? As in SW I will see similar idle voltage at stock and with offset.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

anyone know if the BIOSTAR X370GT7 has a bclk generator?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> anyone know if the BIOSTAR X370GT7 has a bclk generator?


99% sure it doesn't Only the 2 top tier Asrocks, the Asus CH6, and Gigabyte k7


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Okay, weird new bug for me. I am not sure if this is just my CPU being derptastic or something actually wrong. I am real-bench 4 hours stable at 3.9GHz with 1.288V vCore, however if I try to run 4.0GHz with 1.35 vCore the system boots but as soon as I put a load on it it resets straight to bios.
> 
> At 3.9Ghz I am drawing an average of 128W according to HWiNFO64, the system reset takes place before HWiNFO even updates the power draw and OCP, and other over current settings are all disabled or at their max value... I am not sure what is causing the resets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running the MSI B350 Tomahawk


The fact that you have to raise the voltage that much and still not get a stable OC tells me that you've probably just hit the voltage wall on your Ryzen CPU. Remember it has been shown that the applied voltage needed to run a Ryzen CPU stably takes off quite sharply once you hit ~3.8-4.0 GHz.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I haven't seen anything on the Biostar, although its available on newegg for $209 which is steep when I can't make out the VRM's nor outline of the phasing.


The GT7 has treated me well thus far. It's the same phase configuration as the Crosshair, 4/4x CPU + 2/2x SoC. For components, it's using IR3555's and IR35201 controller. The UEFI is weird if you're used to ASUS, but the options are there (besides a refclock gen) and RAM compatibility isn't the best or the worst thus far. I'm running Hynix 8GB sticks at 2933MHz 16-16-16-34 so it could be much worse. Overall, I'm very pleased with the board and it's avoided any of the crushing disappointments people have registered on some of the other boards so at this point I think it can only get better.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The fact that you have to raise the voltage that much and still not get a stable OC tells me that you've probably just hit the voltage wall on your Ryzen CPU. Remember it has been shown that the applied voltage needed to run a Ryzen CPU stably takes off quite sharply once you hit ~3.8-4.0 GHz.


Yeah, for me 3.8 works at 1.24, but 3.9 requires 1.35.

Haven't found 4.0 stable yet, but may not be able to.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The GT7 has treated me well thus far. It's the same phase configuration as the Crosshair, 4/4x CPU + 2/2x SoC. For components, it's using IR3555's and IR35201 controller. The UEFI is weird if you're used to ASUS, but the options are there (besides a refclock gen) and RAM compatibility isn't the best or the worst thus far. I'm running Hynix 8GB sticks at 2933MHz 16-16-16-34 so it could be much worse. Overall, I'm very pleased with the board and it's avoided any of the crushing disappointments people have registered on some of the other boards so at this point I think it can only get better.


So if I'm digging through this correctly, for example the AX370 G5 use

Mosfets - IR3553m (40A) but Biostar/ASRock use the IR3555 which are 60A

Same user who posted the pics, is using Digital phase controller, IR 35201, 6+2 config, SOC doubled for 6+4.

So, the Biostar are 6+2 doubled 60A?

Also, were you able to determine the phases, looks like the Taichi, Fatal1ty Pro use 40A TI NexfET?

Also, I checked the BIOS release, no real updates since Initial Bios (02-20)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So if I'm digging through this correctly, for example the AX370 G5 use
> 
> Mosfets - IR3553m (40A) but Biostar/ASRock use the IR3555 which are 60A
> 
> Same user who posted the pics, is using Digital phase controller, IR 35201, 6+2 config, SOC doubled for 6+4.
> 
> So, the Biostar are 6+2 doubled 60A?
> 
> Also, were you able to determine the phases, looks like the Taichi, Fatal1ty Pro use 40A TI NexfET?
> 
> Also, I checked the BIOS release, no real updates since Initial Bios (02-20)


I'm not very up to snuff on the power delivery, but the board for me has been without issues also. I was actually surprised that i was able to run my 4 sticks of ram at 2666Mhz considering AMD states the only supported speed for them was 2133Mhz. So all in all a decent board.

Edit: Looks like you can buy it for 179.99 USD without the 240GB SSD now:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138447&cm_re=x370gt7-_-13-138-447-_-Product


----------



## mus1mus

Was able to return my G5 and awaiting for the replacement in the K7. Meanwhile, I grabbed some cheap Deepcool pastes.


And weird stuff greeted me on further inspection.



The bigger Z3 has lower weigt than the Z5 and Z9. Not sure if Silver Oxide matters that much.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The GT7 has treated me well thus far. It's the same phase configuration as the Crosshair, 4/4x CPU + 2/2x SoC. For components, it's using IR3555's and IR35201 controller. The UEFI is weird if you're used to ASUS, but the options are there (besides a refclock gen) and RAM compatibility isn't the best or the worst thus far. I'm running Hynix 8GB sticks at 2933MHz 16-16-16-34 so it could be much worse. Overall, I'm very pleased with the board and it's avoided any of the crushing disappointments people have registered on some of the other boards so at this point I think it can only get better.


are you able to up reference/bclk?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, for me 3.8 works at 1.24, but 3.9 requires 1.35.
> 
> Haven't found 4.0 stable yet, but may not be able to.


What are you using to stress test? Did I get lucky with my 1800x? Running 4Ghz 1.35v and I seem to be stable. I haven't crashed in days after running Cinebench, Firestrike and gaming for hours.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So if I'm digging through this correctly, for example the AX370 G5 use
> 
> Mosfets - IR3553m (40A) but Biostar/ASRock use the IR3555 which are 60A
> 
> Same user who posted the pics, is using Digital phase controller, IR 35201, 6+2 config, SOC doubled for 6+4.
> 
> So, the Biostar are 6+2 doubled 60A?
> 
> Also, were you able to determine the phases, looks like the Taichi, Fatal1ty Pro use 40A TI NexfET?
> 
> Also, I checked the BIOS release, no real updates since Initial Bios (02-20)


Yeah, thus far there have been two updates, beta 308 and now 'official' 310, which were designed to address memory compatibility. It also moved the overclocking options from a couple of sub-menus to a centralised locale on the O.N.E tab. The latter is the primary issue people have had with the board, so I wouldn't say it's a bad thing that it hasn't received a flurry of updates as it simply hasn't had as many issues as some of the boards which have received such.

4+2 doubled (same config as the Hero, Asrock is using 6+2 doubled) but using 60A-rated IR3555. That link is the best source we have thus far, but looking at the board myself before install the information there is correct. 4+2 doubled (IR3555 incorporates integrated driver), IR35201 controller pushing the 4+2 doubled count.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> are you able to up reference/bclk?


Nope. Only four boards currently have a refclock gen and GT7 isn't one of them. It's all I'm really missing.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, thus far there have been two updates, beta 308 and now 'official' 310, which were designed to address memory compatibility. It also moved the overclocking options from a couple of sub-menus to a centralised locale on the O.N.E tab. The latter is the primary issue people have had with the board, so I wouldn't say it's a bad thing that it hasn't received a flurry of updates as it simply hasn't had as many issues as some of the boards which have received such.
> 
> 4+2 doubled (same config as the Hero, Asrock is using 6+2 doubled) but using 60A-rated IR3555. That link is the best source we have thus far, but looking at the board myself before install the information there is correct. 4+2 doubled (IR3555 incorporates integrated driver), IR35201 controller pushing the 4+2 doubled count.
> 
> Nope. Only four boards currently have a refclock gen and GT7 isn't one of them. It's all I'm really missing.


So currently then, with your OC, what RAM speed are you running at atm, any sub timing menus in the BIOS?


----------



## mus1mus

I got the idea that timings matter very little with this platform.

Could be the case til AIDA64 updates with Ryzen optimisation.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So currently then, with your OC, what RAM speed are you running at atm, any sub timing menus in the BIOS?


Just the base timings. I'm not sure any board is allowing access to the full gamut of subtimings yet, but I could be wrong. I'm running Hynix-OEM single-rank G.Skill TridentZ 3200MHz 16GB (2x8GB) 16-18-18-18-38 at 2933MHz 16-16-16-34, memtest+ and Y-Cruncher stress-test stable. Can't stabilise the Hynix sticks above 3000MHz yet, so I'm only running 1.32v on the RAM and 1.05v on the SoC.

If I had B-die Sammy's I'd feel rather confident about pushing them to 3200MHz but the Hynix subtimings aren't playing well with X370 at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I got the idea that timings matter very little with this platform.
> 
> Could be the case til AIDA64 updates with Ryzen optimisation.


I think the subtimings will mainly be of use for getting stable RAM clocks over 3000MHz on non-Sammy B-dies. Other than that, I think you've got the right idea there.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What are you using to stress test? Did I get lucky with my 1800x? Running 4Ghz 1.35v and I seem to be stable. I haven't crashed in days after running Cinebench, Firestrike and gaming for hours.


Real Bench, but I am starting with a 1700X.


----------



## MrPerforations

read an amd article, states that they will address the ram speed in may.

Finally, as part of AMDs ongoing development of the new AM4 platform, AMD will increase support for overclocked memory configurations with higher memory multipliers. We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, to support speeds higher than the current DDR4-3200 limit without refclk adjustments. AMD Ryzen™ processors already deliver great performance in prosumer, workstation, and gaming workloads, and this update will permit even more value and performance for enthusiasts who chose to run overclocked memory.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system?sf62307686=1

wonder if it will be bios or new boards?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I think the subtimings will mainly be of use for getting stable RAM clocks over 3000MHz on non-Sammy B-dies. Other than that, I think you've got the right idea there.


I meant from the performance standpoint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> read an amd article, states that they will address the ram speed in may.
> 
> Finally, as part of AMDs ongoing development of the new AM4 platform, AMD will increase support for overclocked memory configurations with higher memory multipliers. We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, to support speeds higher than the current DDR4-3200 limit without refclk adjustments. AMD Ryzen™ processors already deliver great performance in prosumer, workstation, and gaming workloads, and this update will permit even more value and performance for enthusiasts who chose to run overclocked memory.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system?sf62307686=1
> 
> wonder if it will be bios or new boards?


micro-codes


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I meant from the performance standpoint.


I know.







I agreed with that part, if you noticed. My concern with timings is purely to do with compatibility since it seems like raw speed is most important for the data fabric.


----------



## eddiechi

mus1mus -

"Was able to return my G5 and awaiting for the replacement in the K7. Meanwhile, I grabbed some cheap Deepcool pastes. "

Any info on when the K7 will hit shelves?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> mus1mus -
> 
> "Was able to return my G5 and awaiting for the replacement in the K7. Meanwhile, I grabbed some cheap Deepcool pastes. "
> 
> Any info on when the K7 will hit shelves?


hey. Them hitting my local stores mean they will be up for grabs on major countries.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed with that part, if you noticed. My concern with timings is purely to do with compatibility since it seems like raw speed is most important for the data fabric.


Yep. I noticed that tightening my timings actually induce more issues outside the RAM. So yeah, raw speed it is.


----------



## Scotty99

Welp put together the PC tonite, worked first press of the power button









Was just wondering, i went to device manager there was nothing that said wasnt installed should i still grab drivers from asrock or no? (did all the windows updates)

After that im gonna try and get ram to 3200....then the fun begins


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> I have to do -0.125 offset to get 1.24 vcore on gigabyte.
> 
> How is this done on asrock, Asus, biostar, and msi? What is their version of doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> With the Titanium you just select the desired voltage - It tends to be read a little higher than it is set by software, but I am thinking the bios setting is more accurate. It will run anything I throw at it up to 4025 mhz without touching voltage or LLC settings.
> ( 1800X ) .
> 
> I don't want to singe this chip before I get my Koolance 390 - should have that installed this weekend, then I'll push a little harder.
Click to expand...

i have one in will call i think i am going to pick it up. i have wanted to give msi a try since i have had some epicly great experiences with them. and so far the tomahawk ( only one in stock ) has been excellent .... wanna hold of for the C6 till the formula comes out really pissed we cant do quadfire on any board yet :/.......

either way will decide soon if i want the titanium or the C6h for now.

as to the now amazed i hit these ram speeds can not hit 3200 for what ever reason ...

so far this is stable for over an hour on a stress test. - please note i am not saying it is stable, just it is stable SO FAR


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> mus1mus -
> 
> "Was able to return my G5 and awaiting for the replacement in the K7. Meanwhile, I grabbed some cheap Deepcool pastes. "
> 
> Any info on when the K7 will hit shelves?


Probably not for a week or two at least. Rep on one of the forums believe it was hardforum,
https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k7.1926752/

said;
Quote:


> Hey guys, Alan here and I'm a GIGABYTE staff member.
> 
> Our inventory stock supposed to pull through this week. Haven't seen it yet, but even afterwards it'll take
> ~1-3 days to ship out to storefront/e-tailers. Expected limited quantity of our boards until 2 weeks later when we have a gigantic shipment incoming.


So I.e might fill out some pre-orders but otherwise low quantity might be available towards end of this week or next week.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Does anybody have the source for the 20C offset on CPU temp settings? Not doubting you guys, just would rather be safe than sorry. If it is true though, 3.9GHz, 1.28V with 58C max on my loop right now, going to aim for 4.0 tonight.


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update?sf62107357=1


----------



## chuck216

Is it bad that I didn't mess around with trying to manually overclock my 1700X but instead went into the AI Tweaker in the BIOS and selected TPUII and let it "tune"my CPU to a nice, stable 3.8GHz on all cores?


----------



## Mega Man

yes, it can be , i would check your core voltage and verify you are comfortable with it


----------



## cyenz

well, i thought i had my system nice and stable after hours of real bench and occt just to discover that i have alot of WHEA erros logged, so at 3.8 1.25v i was running everything but windows was logging whea errors left and right. Only after ajusting the voltage to 1.29v the errors stopped, HWINFO as a counter for this type of errors, so is pretty usefull, everyone that is passing staibility tests should check the whea errors.


----------



## Scotty99

How are you guys checking vcore? I downloaded HWinfo but it reports different values for each core, are you guys just taking the highest one?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have one in will call i think i am going to pick it up. i have wanted to give msi a try since i have had some epicly great experiences with them. and so far the tomahawk ( only one in stock ) has been excellent .... wanna hold of for the C6 till the formula comes out really pissed we cant do quadfire on any board yet :/.......
> 
> either way will decide soon if i want the titanium or the C6h for now.
> 
> as to the now amazed i hit these ram speeds can not hit 3200 for what ever reason ...
> 
> so far this is stable for over an hour on a stress test. - please note i am not saying it is stable, just it is stable SO FAR


is it me or is it that Ryzen is easily doing 45Gb/s bandwidth on dual channel?

That's like, not that far off from x99's quad channel doing 50-55 GB/s bandwidith, with 2133-2400mhz ram.

Imagine Ryzen on quad channel.... i bet 90GB/s or even 100 GB/s bandwidth would be possible!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is it me or is it that Ryzen is easily doing 45Gb/s bandwidth on dual channel?
> 
> That's like, not that far off from x99's quad channel doing 50-55 GB/s bandwidith, with 2133-2400mhz ram.
> 
> Imagine Ryzen on quad channel.... i bet 90GB/s or even 100 GB/s bandwidth would be possible!


AIDA is not yet optimised to read Ryzen's memory bandwidth and efficiency. But as soon as they do, we'll likely be seeing some improvements with tweaking. So far, Timings don't seem to matter with Bandwidth.

3200 on Kaby Lake is around the neighborhood of what we are seeing right now.







X99 is a totally different beast with Aida64 Bandwidth.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have one in will call i think i am going to pick it up. i have wanted to give msi a try since i have had some epicly great experiences with them. and so far the tomahawk ( only one in stock ) has been excellent .... wanna hold of for the C6 till the formula comes out really pissed we cant do quadfire on any board yet :/.......
> 
> either way will decide soon if i want the titanium or the C6h for now.
> 
> as to the now amazed i hit these ram speeds can not hit 3200 for what ever reason ...
> 
> so far this is stable for over an hour on a stress test. - please note i am not saying it is stable, just it is stable SO FAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it me or is it that Ryzen is easily doing 45Gb/s bandwidth on dual channel?
> 
> That's like, not that far off from x99's quad channel doing 50-55 GB/s bandwidith, with 2133-2400mhz ram.
> 
> Imagine Ryzen on quad channel.... i bet 90GB/s or even 100 GB/s bandwidth would be possible!
Click to expand...

i think you mean 16 channel





( check out the vid at 40 seconds )


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you mean 16 channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( check out the vid at 40 seconds )


400GB/s bandwidth to ram alone!

more bandwidth than a GTX 1080 does to its GDDR5X Vram alone.


----------



## Mega Man

freenas anyone ?


----------



## mus1mus

Why not boycott AMD til they release the 16C/32T Ryzen?


----------



## DaaQ

I am very sorry to ask this, it's late and i know its been answered previously but I cannot find the info. Which boards have the Bclk generator? I know CVIH and I believe Tachi does. What about the Fatality Pro?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I am very sorry to ask this, it's late and i know its been answered previously but I cannot find the info. Which boards have the Bclk generator? I know CVIH and I believe Tachi does. What about the Fatality Pro?


Yes. Hero, Taichi, Fatal1ty Pro, and Gaming K7.


----------



## gupsterg

New release of HWiNFO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I have just released HWiNFO v5.47-3105 Beta. That should fix the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts.
> Let me know if you see any issues or problems. Please quote or mention me, so I'm notified.
> 
> This build will also report the SMU Firmware Version of Ryzen, which might be useful. This is located in the main window with tree on left side (not summary), under the CPU node.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So... considering I'm as much of a n00b as it comes when OC of a CPU and memory is concerned (only did the auto OC of turbo on Ivy Bridge), does anyone have any links or tips for just setting a stable 24/7 OC or is it to early for that? I'm still waiting on some parts from Aquatuning to get my loop back together so there is no rush, but I'm curious to know if I can get some fixed settings for my set-up rather than the somewhat unstable XFR. Also since memory speeds and timings seems important on this CPU, does anyone know of a thread where ram OC is explained in detail?

Finally starting to reach that point where the system seems stable enough for some fun


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So... considering I'm as much of a n00b as it comes when OC of a CPU and memory is concerned (only did the auto OC of turbo on Ivy Bridge), does anyone have any links or tips for just setting a stable 24/7 OC or is it to early for that? I'm still waiting on some parts from Aquatuning to get my loop back together so there is no rush, but I'm curious to know if I can get some fixed settings for my set-up rather than the somewhat unstable XFR. Also since memory speeds and timings seems important on this CPU, does anyone know of a thread where ram OC is explained in detail?
> 
> Finally starting to reach that point where the system seems stable enough for some fun


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_50

Some info can be taken there. Yes, it's based off Intel, but the idea would somewhat be the same.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_50
> 
> Some info can be taken there. Yes, it's based off Intel, but the idea would somewhat be the same.


Thanks, I'll read up on that one. I haven't really bothered overclocking and messing with timings on ram before (other than gddr5) so a thread with basic info will help a lot even if it's on an intel chipset.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why not boycott AMD til they release the 16C/32T Ryzen?


I mean If you add 2 1700's together... THERMALLY its possible xD. And at 4.0ghz 16 cores. Go go!


----------



## Scotty99

Well PC works great but i cant get it to boot with anything other than 2133 speeds. I havent tried manually entering timings just picking the "2400, 2600, 2933" etc in the bios, xmp is no dice as well. I even tried moving my memory to different slots, no go.

I tried three different bios as well, i am now on the latest 1.63 beta bios from asrock.

As for manual timings should i just find a gskill 2666 kit for example and try those timings other than auto? This is my memory for reference:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941


----------



## MrPerforations

open cpu-z look at spd tab, there should be the timing you need listed.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hmm...

I called a retailer, they had a batch if the K7s comming iin on Friday they said (every other retailer pushed that back a week or two). Only two order were put on that motherboard, so I might just pick that up and have it here by next week. I will wait until Friday before I order though.

I find the K7 better than the CH6 on features, men that is subjective on what every individual user needs.

Wasen't there something about all GIgabyte boards being delayed for a week or two? Or is it possible that my retailer could have the cards within Friday. When I talked to them a few minutes ago, they had the same delivery date.

EDIT: Should my Corsair Vengance LPX 3000mhz kit be good for Ryzen? 15-17-17-36-1T 1.35V or something like that.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> open cpu-z look at spd tab, there should be the timing you need listed.


THat does not give me them all, on the first jedec it says 1018, then 1066 for the next two and the last one is timings for xmp (which obviously does not run lol).

I want to try and get my ram up as high as it will go, but have no idea what to enter for timings on 2666 for example.

Thanks for reply tho.

Edit:
On a side note i just played my first game on this thing a match of overwatch. The GPU maxxed out at 62c with a max fan RPM of 600 its dead silent lol.

EVGA gtx 1060 ssc 6gb is the card


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is it me or is it that Ryzen is easily doing 45Gb/s bandwidth on dual channel?
> 
> That's like, not that far off from x99's quad channel doing 50-55 GB/s bandwidith, with 2133-2400mhz ram.
> 
> Imagine Ryzen on quad channel.... i bet 90GB/s or even 100 GB/s bandwidth would be possible!


While I do want to see what Naples can do, so far I haven't been impressed with AM4 memory latency or throughput. I've been waiting to see if it's mostly motherboard bios / DDR4 teething issues/ software utilities dont read it right.

Also look at the differences in Mega Man's two Aida64 runs at stock vs overclock... the numbers change in crazy ways that dont make sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Overclocked: An increase in overall latency. + Massive drop in L3 cache Read/Write/Copy (MB/s vs GB/s), but less L3 latency,


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> THat does not give me them all, on the first jedec it says 1018, then 1066 for the next two and the last one is timings for xmp (which obviously does not run lol).
> 
> I want to try and get my ram up as high as it will go, but have no idea what to enter for timings on 2666 for example.
> 
> Thanks for reply tho.
> 
> Edit:
> On a side note i just played my first game on this thing a match of overwatch. The GPU maxxed out at 62c with a max fan RPM of 600 its dead silent lol.
> 
> EVGA gtx 1060 ssc 6gb is the card


I would try the xmp timings and then try to set the clock lower, It might work?
np running the 1866 timing on a lower speed with my pc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> While I do want to see what Naples can do, so far I haven't been impressed with AM4 memory latency or throughput. I've been waiting to see if it's mostly motherboard bios / DDR4 teething issues/ software utilities dont read it right.
> 
> Also look at the differences in Mega Man's two Aida64 runs at stock vs overclock... the numbers change in crazy ways that dont make sense.
> Overclocked: An increase in overall latency. + Massive drop in L3 cache Read/Write/Copy (MB/s vs GB/s), but less L3 latency,


Yes but again Aida64 isnt even optimized for ryzen yet. Stress test is a dif story.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> THat does not give me them all, on the first jedec it says 1018, then 1066 for the next two and the last one is timings for xmp (which obviously does not run lol).
> 
> I want to try and get my ram up as high as it will go, but have no idea what to enter for timings on 2666 for example.
> 
> Thanks for reply tho.
> 
> Edit:
> On a side note i just played my first game on this thing a match of overwatch. The GPU maxxed out at 62c with a max fan RPM of 600 its dead silent lol.
> 
> EVGA gtx 1060 ssc 6gb is the card


Some motherboards let you see the same 'reported' timings in BIOS. I think on AsRock boards its called DRAM Tweaker while Asus has it under a setting called Memory Presets. I assume most other manufacturers have something similar.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Some motherboards let you see the same 'reported' timings in BIOS. I think on AsRock boards its called DRAM Tweaker while Asus has it under a setting called Memory Presets. I assume most other manufacturers have something similar.


In OCtweaker if i change the speed the timings dont change, man been so long since ive done this feel totally noob lol.

Maybe i will try what is suggested above, set xmp then change clocks down.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is it me or is it that Ryzen is easily doing 45Gb/s bandwidth on dual channel?
> 
> That's like, not that far off from x99's quad channel doing 50-55 GB/s bandwidith, with 2133-2400mhz ram.
> 
> Imagine Ryzen on quad channel.... i bet 90GB/s or even 100 GB/s bandwidth would be possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do want to see what Naples can do, so far I haven't been impressed with AM4 memory latency or throughput. I've been waiting to see if it's mostly motherboard bios / DDR4 teething issues/ software utilities dont read it right.
> 
> Also look at the differences in Mega Man's two Aida64 runs at stock vs overclock... the numbers change in crazy ways that dont make sense.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overclocked: An increase in overall latency. + Massive drop in L3 cache Read/Write/Copy (MB/s vs GB/s), but less L3 latency,
Click to expand...

It's all in the way you set the ram speed. Using a lower strap and adjusting with BCLK makes a huge difference


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Also look at the differences in Mega Man's two Aida64 runs at stock vs overclock... the numbers change in crazy ways that dont make sense.
> Overclocked: An increase in overall latency. + Massive drop in L3 cache Read/Write/Copy (MB/s vs GB/s), but less L3 latency,


I'd bet it has to do with poor affinity locking on the AIDA benchmark.

If bench threads on one CCX are trying to test the L3 on the other CCX or data partially in that other L3, that's going do some weird things.


----------



## Scotty99

I think my **** is legit broken. I tried doing a 3.8ghz overclock with 1.25v, it loaded into windows at 1.55v! All i did was set multiplier to 38, and volts to fixed and 1.25. I then proceeded to quickly restart the PC and reset bios to default, guess what nothing happened. I had to roll back to 1.60 bios AND pull the battery out.

Now the volts are down but WAY higher than what it was before i touched anything, at completely stock settings some of my cores are hitting 1.35, before i did anything it was in the 1.0.1.1v range.

*** did i do and how do i fix it lol.

I am on the most current bios for my board (non beta), its all default settings in the bios, and ive pulled cmos battery.

I am looking at HWinfo right now and some of my cores are at 1.394v, what in the actual **** is going on lol.


----------



## mus1mus

You make me more eager @Johan45

It'll be interesting how the giga responds. Looks like there's really a few who have the K7.


----------



## Scotty99

Are there any other programs that report voltages and temps correctly? I really dislike HWinfo.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Version 0.7.2 and AMD Zen: (March 14, 2017)
> 
> I went through a lot of trouble to do this in time for Pi day, but here it is. y-cruncher v0.7.2 has a new binary specifically optimized for AMD's Ryzen 7 processors.
> 
> The performance gain is about 5% over the Broadwell-tuned binary and 15% over v0.7.1. It turns out that the optimizations between v0.7.1 and v0.7.2 happened to be more favorable to AMD Zen than to Intel processors. Nevertheless, this is not enough to make Ryzen beat Haswell-E or Broadwell-E.
> 
> *It's unlikely that any amount of Zen-specific optimizations can make Ryzen beat Haswell/Broadwell-E. The difference in memory bandwidth and 256-bit AVX throughput is simply far too large to overcome.* AMD made a conscious decision to sacrifice HPC to focus on mainstream.
> 
> As for the Ryzen platform itself: It's a bit immature at this point. I went out on launch day to grab the Zen parts. In the end, it took me 3 sets of memory and 2 weeks before I finally found a stable configuration that I could use. From what I've seen on Reddit and various forums, I've been unlucky, but I'm definitely not alone.
> 
> Slightly more concerning is *a system freeze with FMA instructions which appears to be have been confirmed by AMD as a processor errata.* Fortunately, the source also says this is fixable via a microcode update. So it won't lead to something catastrophic like a recall or a fix that disables processor features.
> 
> As for the Zen architecture itself. Here are my (early) observations:
> The FPU block diagrams that were released about Zen appear to be accurate. The FLOPs benchmark is able achieve 4 128-bit CPU instructions/cycle if there is an equal distribution of FP-adds and FP-multiplies. As expected, FMAs have twice the cost since they need both an FP-add and an FP-multiply.
> 
> 256-bit AVX instructions are handled efficiently enough that it seems to be beneficial to use 256-bit instructions when there's no overhead to doing so.
> 
> *Memory is huge bottleneck. Latencies are very high and dual-channel memory is simply not enough to feed this much computational throughput.
> *
> The *Ryzen 7 can run FMA4 instructions even though the corresponding CPUID flag is cleared. This is probably to enable some compatibility with code written for AMD Bulldozer while discouraging further use of FMA4.* On the other hand, XOP instructions did not get this treatment so they will crash. Ryzen's ability to run FMA4 instructions makes it possible to run y-cruncher's XOP binary without crashing for small computations.
> For software developers, compiling code on the 1800X is about as fast as the 5960X at stock clocks. But the 5960X has much more overclocking headroom, so it ends up winning by around 15%. For a $500 processor, the R7 1800X is very impressive.
> 
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/


I read that AMD will update microcode to fix the FMA errata.


----------



## Scotty99

This is straight up bonkers. When i put a load on my CPU the volts go to 1.044 and clocks to 3200 as they should. Yet when it idles i see spikes up to 1.394v.....

Can someone explain what is going on lol.

Is this a bug with the monitoring software? Is HWinfo currently our only option?


----------



## MrPerforations

could be the cpu load line is auto so might be adding to your cpu voltage instead of holding it level, quit normal behaviour on fx when set up stock.
I don't know if you have apm , but that also hijacks your voltage setting and clock speeds.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh the bios is at default, stock everything.

Like i said i tried doing a 3.8ghz simple overclock with fixed volts and 1.25v, now everything seems jacked up even at default settings.

I means temps and everything are fine, i just cannot understand the idle spikes up to 1.4v, its baffling.

I just stopped the CPU-z stress test and instead of the volts going down they went up from 1.04 to over 1.3.....ugh.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This is straight up bonkers. When i put a load on my CPU the volts go to 1.044 and clocks to 3200 as they should. Yet when it idles i see spikes up to 1.394v.....
> 
> Can someone explain what is going on lol.
> 
> Is this a bug with the monitoring software? Is HWinfo currently our only option?


My Ryzen 7 1700 and Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 did the same thing on all auto settings

Idle I boost 3750Mhz with up to 1.400volts on a single core and full load all cores it went to all core 3200Mhz and 1.100volts. So normal Auto behaviour with Boost & XFR.

With some manual settings I'm sitting with 3500Mhz and 1.2volts(+0.030 offset) under 100% all core load, stable for soon 3 hours prime95. (below 1.2v it wasn't stable)

What I can see the boost clocks need a lot of voltage to be stable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh the bios is at default, stock everything.
> 
> Like i said i tried doing a 3.8ghz simple overclock with fixed volts and 1.25v, now everything seems jacked up even at default settings.
> 
> I means temps and everything are fine, i just cannot understand the idle spikes up to 1.4v, its baffling.
> 
> I just stopped the CPU-z stress test and instead of the volts going down they went up from 1.04 to over 1.3.....ugh.


That's normal behavior


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm alright guess i wont worry, need to get out of the intel mindset lol.

Now i just need to figure out when i tried doing a manual OC with 1.25v set in the bios it loaded into windows at 1.55v and never moved from there.

Anyone else got an asrock board?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I think my **** is legit broken. I tried doing a 3.8ghz overclock with 1.25v, it loaded into windows at 1.55v! All i did was set multiplier to 38, and volts to fixed and 1.25. I then proceeded to quickly restart the PC and reset bios to default, guess what nothing happened. I had to roll back to 1.60 bios AND pull the battery out.
> 
> Now the volts are down but WAY higher than what it was before i touched anything, at completely stock settings *some of my cores are hitting 1.35*, before i did anything it was in the 1.0.1.1v range.
> 
> *** did i do and how do i fix it lol.
> 
> I am on the most current bios for my board (non beta), its all default settings in the bios, and ive pulled cmos battery.
> 
> I am looking at HWinfo right now and *some of my cores* are at 1.394v, what in the actual **** is going on lol.


Are you perhaps mixing up VID & Vcore readings in HWINFO64?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Are you perhaps mixing up VID & Vcore readings in HWINFO64?


OMG i think you are right lol.

I was just about to upload a video to show you guys. Ive never used HWinfo before, the only vcore reading i see is under motherboard.....is that the one i should have been looking at the whole time lol?

To be clear i do know the difference between vid and vcore, my eyes just automatically went to the column under "ryzen CPU" rather than "asrock motherboard".

The Vcore reading under motherboard right now is at .24v and max it has hit is .64v, thats more like it lol.

Welp, back to try that overclock again.....


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Are you perhaps mixing up VID & Vcore readings in HWINFO64?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG i think you are right lol.
> 
> I was just about to upload a video to show you guys. Ive never used HWinfo before, the only vcore reading i see is under motherboard.....is that the one i should have been looking at the whole time lol?
> 
> To be clear i do know the difference between vid and vcore, my eyes just automatically went to the column under "ryzen CPU" rather than "asrock motherboard".
> 
> The Vcore reading under motherboard right now is at .24v and max it has hit is .64v, thats more like it lol.
> 
> Welp, back to try that overclock again.....
Click to expand...

The way I understand it, VID is what the cpu is requesting but VCORE is what your motherboard is actually supplying.


----------



## Scotty99

Just to show my derpyness off, this was the video i took..






Yes i was looking at VID lol.

Can HWmonitor please get an update to work with ryzen, people like myself cant handle all this data lol.


----------



## MrPerforations

nvm


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just to show my derpyness off, this was the video i took..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i was looking at VID lol.
> 
> Can HWmonitor please get an update to work with ryzen, people like myself cant handle all this data lol.


Oh please, this exists in Intel too haha.

I never ever look at VID especially with a new platform and still not up to date software. The most important is vcore, if it can be measured with a dmm under load thats even better, vcore is whats actually being supplied to the cpu, the VID could be 2v but that doesnt matter if youre still only getting 1.3-1.4 or wtv you have it set to.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh please, this exists in Intel too haha.
> 
> I never ever look at VID especially with a new platform and still not up to date software. The most important is vcore, if it can be measured with a dmm under load thats even better, vcore is whats actually being supplied to the cpu, the VID could be 2v but that doesnt matter if youre still only getting 1.3-1.4 or wtv you have it set to.


Well two things:

1. I was looking at the wrong thing lol. I thought that was vcore at first
2. I still dont understand why VID is going that high, everything is at bone stock in the most up to date non beta bios.

Also in HWinfo, what reading do we look at for CPU temp? CPU (tctl) or CPU under motherboard? If you cant already tell, i really reallly dislike HWinfo lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok now i am more confused than ever.

I am using CPU-z stress test as i type this, the Vcore reading says .536.....that isnt correct either.

WHERE THE HELL IS VCORE IN HWINFO! There is seriously the worst laid out piece of software ive ever come across.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well two things:
> 
> 1. I was looking at the wrong thing lol. I thought that was vcore at first
> 2. I still dont understand why VID is going that high, everything is at bone stock in the most up to date non beta bios.
> 
> Also in HWinfo, what reading do we look at for CPU temp? CPU (tctl) or CPU under motherboard? If you cant already tell, i really reallly dislike HWinfo lol.


if your mobo has been updated then you read it under cpu temp under mobo sensors. Vcore reading should be under tctl as well. If your cpuz reads off then either update it or if you already have dont use it.


----------



## Scotty99

Nope the only vcore reading in hwinfo is under my motherboard, and that clearly cannot be correct as it reads half a volt under load.

Can anyone else toss me a bone? Kinda hard to attempt an overclock if i cant find the vcore lol.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nope the only vcore reading in hwinfo is under my motherboard, and that clearly cannot be correct as it reads half a volt under load.
> 
> Can anyone else toss me a bone? Kinda hard to attempt an overclock if i cant find the vcore lol.


Please expand hwinfo and post screenshot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nope the only vcore reading in hwinfo is under my motherboard, and that clearly cannot be correct as it reads half a volt under load.
> 
> Can anyone else toss me a bone? Kinda hard to attempt an overclock if i cant find the vcore lol.


I had TWO vcores when my system was up and running idk what happened that you can't find one lol. Might have the vcore reading disabled by accident?

If you have cstates enabled then half vcore could be right, under load though? nah uh your cpuz is screwed.


----------



## MrPerforations

is cpuid hwmonitor not working for ryzen then?
thats easy to see the vcore


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Please expand hwinfo and post screenshot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*


Well i saw vcore right away haha. Its under all your cpu temps but highly inaccurate. Have you tried the latest beta bios of HWinfo64? If it's still screwy post it in the developer thread on here and let him know, i think gus has the link to it. He is SUPER helpful.


----------



## Scotty99

My VID is all over the place ranging from .400 to 1.4 with me literally doing nothing on my PC idling.

The only Vcore reading i can find in HWinfo is listed under my motherboard, at that clearly isnt correct because at idle it is at .2v and under load its at .5v...

I dunno what to say here.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, I think its is cpuvid and 1.413v is the max stock voltage on the fx as well.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well i saw vcore right away haha. Its under all your cpu temps but highly inaccurate. Have you tried the latest beta bios of HWinfo64? If it's still screwy post it in the developer thread on here and let him know, i think gus has the link to it. He is SUPER helpful.


Right that is the one i am talking about, but its way off.


----------



## gupsterg

@Scotty99

HWiNFO is by far the best monitoring tool out there







.

Today Martin released a new beta with "fixes" plus shows CPU SMU FW Version







, so make sure you use that. The new "beta" has improved method of "accessing" monitoring data, me & Martin assessed it was an "access" issue as when I tested HWMonitor, etc we saw same erratic sensor data. I in no work on HWiNFO and am no programmer, just fire "stuff" at Martin when see an issue.

My experience with HWiNFO since weekend on Win 7 SP1.

On earlier release I know if I loaded HWiNFO <1:30min after OS load I got stuck/erratic sensor data. AFAIK this is down to SMU FW in CPU, this is soon to be resolved, when AMD do an update. So I wait at least >1:30min after OS load to launch HWiNFO in OS. I have not tested if on latest "beta" same is true as I just wait >1:30min after OS load to launch HWiNFO.

Next if CPU is not in "OC mode" determined by CPU multiplier used then you can get 1.55V stuck sensor data but it is not that when I checked via DMM.

Now on C6H if I used CPU multiplier mode and CPU is in "OC mode", there have been some "irregularities". If I use PState multiplier change then all is good







.

My today's testing with HWiNFO Beta on my 3.8GHz OC on R7 1700.



I took DMM readings for voltages and the current column for SB, 1.8 PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC, are pretty close to actual reads on DMM







, VCORE is ~100mV out under load did not check idle. My actual VCORE is steady ~1.320V with x264 loading CPU







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yer, I think its is cpuvid and 1.413v is the max stock voltage on the fx as well.


I thought that as well but they should at least all be close to each other lol. His voltage and core clocks are ramping down as well so there's that to consider as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My VID is all over the place ranging from .400 to 1.4 with me literally doing nothing on my PC idling.
> 
> The only Vcore reading i can find in HWinfo is listed under my motherboard, at that clearly isnt correct because at idle it is at .2v and under load its at .5v...
> 
> I dunno what to say here.


You running it in perf mode or balanced? 1700 btw right?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I called a retailer, they had a batch if the K7s comming iin on Friday they said (every other retailer pushed that back a week or two). Only two order were put on that motherboard, so I might just pick that up and have it here by next week. I will wait until Friday before I order though.
> 
> I find the K7 better than the CH6 on features, men that is subjective on what every individual user needs.
> 
> Wasen't there something about all GIgabyte boards being delayed for a week or two? Or is it possible that my retailer could have the cards within Friday. When I talked to them a few minutes ago, they had the same delivery date.
> 
> EDIT: Should my Corsair Vengance LPX 3000mhz kit be good for Ryzen? 15-17-17-36-1T 1.35V or something like that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Scotty99
> 
> HWiNFO is by far the best monitoring tool out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Today Martin released a new beta with "fixes" plus shows CPU SMU FW Version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so make sure you use that. The new "beta" has improved method of "accessing" monitoring data, me & Martin assessed it was an "access" issue as when I tested HWMonitor, etc we saw same erratic sensor data. I in no work on HWiNFO and am no programmer, just fire "stuff" at Martin when see an issue.
> 
> My experience with HWiNFO since weekend on Win 7 SP1.
> 
> On earlier release I know if I loaded HWiNFO <1:30min after OS load I got stuck/erratic sensor data. AFAIK this is down to SMU FW in CPU, this is soon to be resolved, so wait at least >1:30min after OS load to launch HWiNFO in OS. I have not tested if on latest "beta" same is true as I just wait >1:30min after OS load to launch HWiNFO.
> 
> Next if CPU is not in "OC mode" determined by CPU multiplier used then you can get 1.55V stuck sensor data but it is not that when I checked via DMM.
> 
> Now on C6H if I used CPU multiplier mode and CPU is in "OC mode" there have been some "irregularities", if I use PState multiplier change then all is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My today's testing with HWiNFO Beta on my 3.8GHz OC on R7 1700.
> 
> 
> 
> I took DMM readings for voltages and the current column for SB, 1.8 PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC, are pretty close to actual reads on DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , VCORE is ~100mV out under load did not check idle.


100mv to be off is quite a lot. HWinfo still needs some tweaking obviously, ill be able to compare it on my CH6 since that has dmm points as well. Should be fun.


----------



## Scotty99

I am in balanced mode with a 1700 yes.

So should i be looking at the Vcore number or VID or what lol. VID is the one i was looking at before that was stuck at 1.55v (nice tip btw @gupsterg).

I guess i will download the beta version and wait 5 mins to open it lol.

Its just unreal how buggy this stuff is, how does AMD not have a proper monitoring tool out for their own stuff??


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What are you using to stress test? Did I get lucky with my 1800x? Running 4Ghz 1.35v and I seem to be stable. I haven't crashed in days after running Cinebench, Firestrike and gaming for hours.


What voltage do you need for 4100mhz to run 5x cinebench in a row?


----------



## Scotty99

Eh so i just downloaded the beta for HWinfo, my Vcore is still reading .24 at idle and .5v at load.

Welp guess i wont be doing any overclocking anytime soon. (really debating going to a 7700k system as well).

Is there seriously no other way to measure vcore? Like how am i supposed to attempt an overclock if i have no idea what my vcore is at lol.

plox halp!


----------



## gupsterg

@GreedyMuffin

I bought G.Skill 3200MHz C14 2x8GB which was on QVL for C6H, it was DOA and waiting on RMA. So as I wanted rig "active" ASAP I grabbed some Corsair LPX Vengeance 2x4GB 2400MHz C14 at local shop, no issues here







.

In the past I have never checked to see if RAM is on QVL for a mobo. RAM has a SPD chip which will make it work at JEDEC standard settings, then if XMP, etc is not picking up the higher non JEDEC speed, I've manually entered timing, etc and had no issues.

But bare in mind the caveat that at present platform is immature, also at higher speeds you can't use odd CAS (other timings can be odd), CAS must be even.

@bluej511

I reckon the discrepancy is some what down to:-

a) how Asus allowed Martin access IIRC, it was not "ideal" solution.
b) we got immaturity on platform, so hopefully with newer SMU FW it may get better, BTW HWiNFO is only app currently showing SMU FW AFAIK







.

@Scotty99

I usually setup the app I'm gonna load CPU with whilst I wait for ~1:45min to pass, then it's all good








.

HWiNFO has so much data available then any other "SW tool", you can graph, log, change sensor name, etc. Nothing comes close to it IMO







.

Your issue on beta maybe down to how HWiNFO access data, check if HWMonitor shows same?

Martin is super at support, even if it is freeware, I have felt obliged to donate several times after experiencing his support on app. This is his OCN support thread, I would ask him as well







.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats the problem, there is too much dam data lol.

He should really make a version like HWmonitor where you can see all the basics at once glance, CPU vcore, clockrates, temps thats really all i need to see.

I dont know where i can go from here, i have no reliable way to check what my vcore is.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just unreal how buggy this stuff is, how does AMD not have a proper monitoring tool out for their own stuff??


there always the amd ryzen master oc software


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats the problem, there is too much dam data lol.
> 
> He should really make a version like HWmonitor where you can see all the basics at once glance, CPU vcore, clockrates, temps thats really all i need to see.
> 
> I dont know where i can go from here, i have no reliable way to check what my vcore is.


You know you can always remove data you don't want right, in settings you can remove entire blocks of data, ie if you dont want to see your gpu stuff just remove it all, I keep all of it for myself in case i want to use RTSS while testing.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You know you can always remove data you don't want right, in settings you can remove entire blocks of data, ie if you dont want to see your gpu stuff just remove it all, I keep all of it for myself in case i want to use RTSS while testing.


Ok that fine, other than the fact the supposedly best software out there to monitor ryzen stuff is showing my volts at .24 idle .52 load....

Like how are people even attempting overclocks right now? How can i see my actual voltage core lol.

I just restarted my PC and waited 3 minutes to open HWinfo, it STILL shows my Vcore at .24 idle...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok that fine, other than the fact the supposedly best software out there to monitor ryzen stuff is showing my volts at .24 idle .52 load....
> 
> Like how are people even attempting overclocks right now? How can i see my actual voltage core lol.
> 
> I just restarted my PC and waited 3 minutes to open HWinfo, it STILL shows my Vcore at .24 idle...


Might have to do with your mobo not being in his software yet, try ryzen master to monitor your voltage if you want, might show exactly the same. Your bios or w10 install might be screwy i have NO idea at this point.


----------



## Scotty99

It was 100% his software, ryzen master is showing .85-1.0 idle volts which makes a hell of a lot more sense.

If you use an asrock killer AC/SLI, dont use HWinfo.

Edit:
I can finally breathe lol. Ive read many times in this thread to use HWinfo over ryzen master, turns out you cant always take peoples words on this forum.

Appreciate the help, but hwinfo is off my pc for good.

Just if anyone is curious, with stock cooler and stock settings (all core 3.2ghz stress test with cpu-z) 1700 maxes out at ~54c. It might creep to 55 after an hour, but ya pretty good. That is with ryzen master showing 1.1 load volts.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm alright guess i wont worry, need to get out of the intel mindset lol.
> 
> Now i just need to figure out when i tried doing a manual OC with 1.25v set in the bios it loaded into windows at 1.55v and never moved from there.
> 
> Anyone else got an asrock board?


X370 Killer here beta bios 1.63. I haven't paid too much attention to the vcore while using that rig. I'll have to look in the next few days... see if I'm experiencing the same issues.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't have a Ryzen so I don't know if it'll work properly yet, but Aida64 is a pretty comprehensive monitoring program that places hardly any demands on the system. You have to buy the Extreme version, but I think you get 30 days free. It's a little difficult to find, but there is a OSD overlay that will display all your system parameters on the desktop. I thought I had a screenshot of it running on one of my rigs, but don't find the pic in my attachments.

i know people are doing the Aida 64 memory benchmark with Ryzen, try the system monitoring features out.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't have a Ryzen so I don't know if it'll work properly yet, but Aida64 is a pretty comprehensive monitoring program that places hardly any demands on the system. You have to buy the Extreme version, but I think you get 30 days free. It's a little difficult to find, but there is a OSD overlay that will display all your system parameters on the desktop. I thought I had a screenshot of it running on one of my rigs, but don't find the pic in my attachments.
> 
> i know people are doing the Aida 64 memory benchmark with Ryzen, try the system monitoring features out.


I just needed something to show me correct load voltages as well as temps. Not going to be running any real stress test programs, just cpu-z built in test as well as cinebench. Other than that im just gonna game for stability, cause thats what i normally do.

Should have tested ryzen master sooner, apparently its monitoring woes have been fixed


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just needed something to show me correct load voltages as well as temps. Not going to be running any real stress test programs, just cpu-z built in test as well as cinebench. Other than that im just gonna game for stability, cause thats what i normally do.
> 
> Should have tested ryzen master sooner, apparently its monitoring woes have been fixed


That's what it does. There are stress tests and benchmarks in Aida 64, too, but I mainly use it for system monitoring.

Ah, here ya go - found it! The Aida 64 overlay is to the right of the screen - and that's a very parsed list of stuff it monitors.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just needed something to show me correct load voltages as well as temps. Not going to be running any real stress test programs, just cpu-z built in test as well as cinebench. Other than that im just gonna game for stability, cause thats what i normally do.
> 
> Should have tested ryzen master sooner, apparently its monitoring woes have been fixed


One of the things I have noticed with my Asrock board is that the voltage that cpuZ reports is exactly half that which you set in bios. I have cross checked that with HWinfo and HWmonitor, all voltage is reporting the same, but at half the value as the bios. For instance, I set 1.35v in the bios, cpuz will report it at .675.. and it seems to be a trend with all the Killer SLI/AC boards. Looking at the OC leader board, anyone with that board has a similar voltage reading in CPUz. Im more inclined to think that the board either reads voltages wrong, or ASRock has the board reporting things differently.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I think my **** is legit broken. I tried doing a 3.8ghz overclock with 1.25v, it loaded into windows at 1.55v! All i did was set multiplier to 38, and volts to fixed and 1.25. I then proceeded to quickly restart the PC and reset bios to default, guess what nothing happened. I had to roll back to 1.60 bios AND pull the battery out.
> 
> Now the volts are down but WAY higher than what it was before i touched anything, at completely stock settings some of my cores are hitting 1.35, before i did anything it was in the 1.0.1.1v range.
> 
> *** did i do and how do i fix it lol.
> 
> I am on the most current bios for my board (non beta), its all default settings in the bios, and ive pulled cmos battery.
> 
> I am looking at HWinfo right now and some of my cores are at 1.394v, what in the actual **** is going on lol.


Hw monitor had and always will be trash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just to show my derpyness off, this was the video i took..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i was looking at VID lol.
> 
> Can HWmonitor please get an update to work with ryzen, people like myself cant handle all this data lol.


Then remove it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats the problem, there is too much dam data lol.
> 
> He should really make a version like HWmonitor where you can see all the basics at once glance, CPU vcore, clockrates, temps thats really all i need to see.
> 
> I dont know where i can go from here, i have no reliable way to check what my vcore is.


Good. Never. Make your own
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats the problem, there is too much dam data lol.
> 
> He should really make a version like HWmonitor where you can see all the basics at once glance, CPU vcore, clockrates, temps thats really all i need to see.
> 
> I dont know where i can go from here, i have no reliable way to check what my vcore is.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can always remove data you don't want right, in settings you can remove entire blocks of data, ie if you dont want to see your gpu stuff just remove it all, I keep all of it for myself in case i want to use RTSS while testing.
Click to expand...

Exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You know you can always remove data you don't want right, in settings you can remove entire blocks of data, ie if you dont want to see your gpu stuff just remove it all, I keep all of it for myself in case i want to use RTSS while testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that fine, other than the fact the supposedly best software out there to monitor ryzen stuff is showing my volts at .24 idle .52 load....
> 
> Like how are people even attempting overclocks right now? How can i see my actual voltage core lol.
> 
> I just restarted my PC and waited 3 minutes to open HWinfo, it STILL shows my Vcore at .24 idle...
Click to expand...

Fyi, NO program can


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> One of the things I have noticed with my Asrock board is that the voltage that cpuZ reports is exactly half that which you set in bios. I have cross checked that with HWinfo and HWmonitor, all voltage is reporting the same, but at half the value as the bios. For instance, I set 1.35v in the bios, cpuz will report it at .675.. and it seems to be a trend with all the Killer SLI/AC boards. Looking at the OC leader board, anyone with that board has a similar voltage reading in CPUz. Im more inclined to think that the board either reads voltages wrong, or ASRock has the board reporting things differently.


Something is definitely goofy, the only program i have found that is correct is ryzen master.

Now that i can monitor temps and volts i can start tweaking my overclock, but that does still not change the fact i can only set my ram to 2133mhz.

I would actually pay someone to come and see if they can get it higher, if they cant they owe me lunch lol.


----------



## Scotty99

@mega man, this stuff is frustrating my dude. Im sorry but i have kept up with this thread the entire way, HWinfo was universally suggested but it simply does not work for my motherboard. I expected issues out of the box, but i honestly didnt expect the most suggested monitoring program to simply not work for me. Im also a liitle ticked off that no matter what i do i cannot get my 3200mhz ram over 2133.

Im just not gonna touch anything for a month i think and see how the situation is then lol.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Is it bad that I didn't mess around with trying to manually overclock my 1700X but instead went into the AI Tweaker in the BIOS and selected TPUII and let it "tune"my CPU to a nice, stable 3.8GHz on all cores?


If it works, it works, but as noted check that your operating voltage is less than ~1.4 V. I believe AMD recommends a maximum of 1.45 for everyday operation, but you want to have it less than that just to be on the safe side.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Seems like I have a crap 1800x. Ran RealBench v2.43 and my 1800x keeps crashing at 4Ghz using up to 1.4v with ram between 2400Mhz-3200Mhz. Even applied 1.2v SOC voltage and same thing. Crashes within minutes. Guess I'll give the 1700 a go once it arrives or go for another 1800x if that one is a dud as well. Crazy that it crashes at these speeds, volts with realbench but never crashed while gaming for hours and surfing the net. My 6800k never behaved that way.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like I have a crap 1800x. Ran RealBench v2.43 and my 1800x keeps crashing at 4Ghz using up to 1.4v with ram between 2400Mhz-3200Mhz. Even applied 1.2v SOC voltage and same thing. Crashes within minutes. Guess I'll give the 1700 a go once it arrives or go for another 1800x if that one is a dud as well.


From 3.8 to 3.9 is a huge jump in voltage, up to 100mv i believe. From 3.9 to 4.0 is just as bad, another 100mv or so if not more. The people getting 4ghz + im very curious as to what temps will be and how stable they really are. Running 1.45-1.5v 24/7 can't be a good thing for an extra 100-200mhz.


----------



## Spectre-

Returned my Corsair LPX for Trident Z RGB

still cant do anything above 2400mhz, but atleast this ram likes tight timings

http://valid.x86.fr/tye2tk


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From 3.8 to 3.9 is a huge jump in voltage, up to 100mv i believe. From 3.9 to 4.0 is just as bad, another 100mv or so if not more. The people getting 4ghz + im very curious as to what temps will be and how stable they really are. Running 1.45-1.5v 24/7 can't be a good thing for an extra 100-200mhz.


I heard about those voltage jumps. I'm also curious as to how stable those people are. If you look at siliconlottery, they only guarantee their 4Ghz chips are stable with 1.4v running RealBench for an hour and their RAM was at 2400Mhz.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like I have a crap 1800x. Ran RealBench v2.43 and my 1800x keeps crashing at 4Ghz using up to 1.4v with ram between 2400Mhz-3200Mhz. Even applied 1.2v SOC voltage and same thing. Crashes within minutes. Guess I'll give the 1700 a go once it arrives or go for another 1800x if that one is a dud as well.
> 
> 
> 
> From 3.8 to 3.9 is a huge jump in voltage, up to 100mv i believe. From 3.9 to 4.0 is just as bad, another 100mv or so if not more. The people getting 4ghz + im very curious as to what temps will be and how stable they really are. Running 1.45-1.5v 24/7 can't be a good thing for an extra 100-200mhz.
Click to expand...

Agreed, my chip does 3.9GHz stable at 1.288V, in order to even load a stress test at 4.0 I need 1.4V, a 2.5% increase in clock speed with a 8% increase in voltage....


----------



## gupsterg

@Scotty99

If the most mentioned/recommended doesn't work right, then to me it means you need either help from Martin or you need to highlight to Asrock the issue so they sort "issue".

For me AMD Master is







, just like AMD WattMan/OverDrive.

Even though it could be said why go C6H with R7 1700, for me I wanted voltage points on board as expected issues with SW data early stages of platform.

Yeah you can use a DMM on a mobo without voltage points, but as I have no such knowledge I went the easy route.

BTW that was not the only reason to go C6H for me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Scotty99
> 
> If the most mentioned/recommended doesn't work right, then to me it means you need either help from Martin or you need to highlight to Asrock the issue so they sort "issue".
> 
> For me AMD Master is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just like AMD WattMan/OverDrive.
> 
> Even though it could be said why go C6H with R7 1700, for me I wanted voltage points on board as expected issues with SW data early stages of platform.
> 
> Yeah you can use a DMM on a mobo without voltage points, but as I have no such knowledge I went the easy route.
> 
> BTW that was not the only reason to go C6H for me.


I hear ya man i realize its still early days.

Even tho my ram is stuck at 2133mhz and overclocking isnt as seamless as intel i gotta say, i just ran a game of overwatch on ultra 1080p and my 1700 maxxed at 38c lol. How insane that an 8 core chip can run that cool and consume this little power is an achievement in itself. On stock cooler btw. Oh also im using an H440 case, which people told me before i bought it "runs warm" haha, tell that to my gtx 1060 that never goes above 60c.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> @mega man, this stuff is frustrating my dude. Im sorry but i have kept up with this thread the entire way, HWinfo was universally suggested but it simply does not work for my motherboard. I expected issues out of the box, but i honestly didnt expect the most suggested monitoring program to simply not work for me. Im also a liitle ticked off that no matter what i do i cannot get my 3200mhz ram over 2133.
> 
> Im just not gonna touch anything for a month i think and see how the situation is then lol.


Is your RAM on the QVL and listed at better than 2133mhz?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is your RAM on the QVL and listed at better than 2133mhz?


Of course it isnt, almost no ram is on a QVL list right now but there are people hitting high speeds with stuff not on it. Its just a waiting game at this point, im just gonna enjoy my PC at stock settings for a while i guess.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> From 3.8 to 3.9 is a huge jump in voltage, up to 100mv i believe. From 3.9 to 4.0 is just as bad, another 100mv or so if not more. The people getting 4ghz + im very curious as to what temps will be and how stable they really are. Running 1.45-1.5v 24/7 can't be a good thing for an extra 100-200mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I heard about those voltage jumps. I'm also curious as to how stable those people are. If you look at siliconlottery, they only guarantee their 4Ghz chips are stable with 1.4v running RealBench for an hour and their RAM was at 2400Mhz.


Don't question anyone if they are able to clock higher than what you can get out of your system. A lot of variables should be taken into account even if you have exactly same chips and mobos.. even cooling for that matter. Lottery is a part of it. User(s) another.

Me, I know my system is stable.
P.S. 4.075 is achievable two notches more on the Vcore.










Edit: I would be disappointed if the K7 can't beat this clock.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't question anyone if they are able to clock higher than what you can get out of your system. A lot of variables should be taken into account even if you have exactly same chips and mobos.. even cooling for that matter. Lottery is a part of it. User(s) another.
> 
> Me, I know my system is stable.
> P.S. 4.075 is achievable two notches more on the Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would be disappointed if the K7 can't beat this clock.


Why would we NOT question people's stability? This is the internet after all, lol. I don't want to go over 1.4v to hit 4Ghz but that's just me.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I called a retailer, they had a batch if the K7s comming iin on Friday they said (every other retailer pushed that back a week or two). Only two order were put on that motherboard, so I might just pick that up and have it here by next week. I will wait until Friday before I order though.
> 
> I find the K7 better than the CH6 on features, men that is subjective on what every individual user needs.
> 
> Wasen't there something about all GIgabyte boards being delayed for a week or two? Or is it possible that my retailer could have the cards within Friday. When I talked to them a few minutes ago, they had the same delivery date.
> 
> EDIT: Should my Corsair Vengance LPX 3000mhz kit be good for Ryzen? 15-17-17-36-1T 1.35V or something like that.


Dustin had them in stock at release, while others like Komplett and Multicom seemed to focus on other brands. So my guess is that Dustin focus a lot more on that brand than the others, I may be wrong of course. I was dumb enough to buy from Komplett and thought the Prime x370 Pro looked like a good board when pre ordering... I guess looks deceive.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Dustin had them in stock at release, while others like Komplett and Multicom seemed to focus on other brands. So my guess is that Dustin focus a lot more on that brand than the others, I may be wrong of course. I was dumb enough to buy from Komplett and thought the Prime x370 Pro looked like a good board when pre ordering... I guess looks deceive.


Just noticed my retailer as well has the Gaming K7 ready for the 20th, if my CH6 order doesnt ship or at least be ready tomorrow then ill cancel and jump ship to the Gaming K7.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Something is definitely goofy, the only program i have found that is correct is ryzen master.
> 
> Now that i can monitor temps and volts i can start tweaking my overclock, but that does still not change the fact i can only set my ram to 2133mhz.
> 
> I would actually pay someone to come and see if they can get it higher, if they cant they owe me lunch lol.


I feel ya, I can get 2400... and even then its sometimes a crapshoot. Almost ready to send this board back and get something different now that stock is getting better. I have a few more things I am going to try, but it becomes really frustrating when its perfectly fine one moment, and crashing on stock at the next.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> OMG i think you are right lol.
> 
> I was just about to upload a video to show you guys. Ive never used HWinfo before, the only vcore reading i see is under motherboard.....is that the one i should have been looking at the whole time lol?
> 
> To be clear i do know the difference between vid and vcore, my eyes just automatically went to the column under "ryzen CPU" rather than "asrock motherboard".
> 
> The Vcore reading under motherboard right now is at .24v and max it has hit is .64v, thats more like it lol.
> 
> Welp, back to try that overclock again.....


Yeah, currently the ASRock boards only show 50% of the vcore (vcore per thread?) and the VID sticks to 1.55 on high performance.

And the CPU temp is crazy, sometimes as much as 30 points different than Tctl, sometimes only like 15.

Beta BIOS!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I feel ya, I can get 2400... and even then its sometimes a crapshoot. Almost ready to send this board back and get something different now that stock is getting better. I have a few more things I am going to try, but it becomes really frustrating when its perfectly fine one moment, and crashing on stock at the next.


I think im gonna keep it cause i like the looks of it and it has bluetooth which is a nice addon, i think this is just gonna take time to iron out. In the meantime default bios has been rock solid for me and my games play great, guess i really cant ask for much more.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, currently the ASRock boards only show 50% of the vcore (vcore per thread?) and the VID sticks to 1.55 on high performance.
> 
> And the CPU temp is crazy, sometimes as much as 30 points different than Tctl, sometimes only like 15.
> 
> Beta BIOS!


Gotcha, ya think im gonna stay on 1.60 for a while then.

Oh also should i put sticks in a1+b1 or a2+b2 lol? Manual wasnt exactly clear.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Gotcha, ya think im gonna stay on 1.60 for a while then.


Totally up to you, but the latest BIOS was the only reason I got my memory up to 2666.

Progress, but slow.

Using the Killer SLI/ac with a 1700X @ 3.9ghz/1.35v


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Just putting this out there for discussion







.

Even with the new HWiNFO my VCORE in it is less by ~100mV than DMM read, so say your screenie could be ~1.5V actual.

First we know Ryzen :-
Quote:


> AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
> 1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
> 2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
> 3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.


Second the SMU is "doing" stuff to set VID/VCORE, based on what CPU it is, clocks, temps, power usage, loading, etc.

Thirdly so say if we have erroneous SW VCORE info and no actual VCORE reading from DMM then what is final VCORE with an offset?

Now I present this data







, it has been spread over few of my post on OC'ing.

CPU Stock (R7 1700), so ACB is 3.2GHz = ~1.089V steady on DMM for VCORE with x264.

I set 3.7GHz ACB OC, I do no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.01875V offset, load x264 = ~1.228V on DMM.

I set 3.8GHz ACB OC, again no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.10625V offset, load x264 = ~1.319V on DMM.

I set 3.9GHz ACB OC, again no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.19375V offset, load x264 = ~1.409V on DMM.

I set 3.9GHz ACB OC, with LVL 3, set only +0.19375V offset, load x264 = ~1.465V on DMM.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Dustin had them in stock at release, while others like Komplett and Multicom seemed to focus on other brands. So my guess is that Dustin focus a lot more on that brand than the others, I may be wrong of course. I was dumb enough to buy from Komplett and thought the Prime x370 Pro looked like a good board when pre ordering... I guess looks deceive.


Yeah. Dustin is who I called. Do you think I should just go for it? She said that only two people had ordered the board, so there were plenty of them!

If I boy a board, do they reserve the cash, or do they draw it when they ship the board?

Also, are you a member of Diskusjon.no?

EDIT: The reason for wondering about cash reservation is because I am seventeen, so I can't afford several boards.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just noticed my retailer as well has the Gaming K7 ready for the 20th, if my CH6 order doesnt ship or at least be ready tomorrow then ill cancel and jump ship to the Gaming K7.


Hope this is the case. Naturally I'm heading out of town on the 20th so I wont be home to mess with it until 24th (provided I do find one in stock). Now I just need the monoblock to be released and I can continue with the build LOL.


----------



## Advanthrax

I wanted to ask,
Does anyone have encountered issues with the Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5 motherboard?
If yes, what was/were the issue/s?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Totally up to you, but the latest BIOS was the only reason I got my memory up to 2666.
> 
> Progress, but slow.
> 
> Using the Killer SLI/ac with a 1700X @ 3.9ghz/1.35v


I tried all the bios, i cant get anything to run above 2133 lol.

I have gskill ripjaws cas 16 3200mhz kit.

What timings are you using for 2666 btw? Did you just select xmp timings and pick 2666 from the list?


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Returned my Corsair LPX for Trident Z RGB
> 
> still cant do anything above 2400mhz, but atleast this ram likes tight timings
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tye2tk


Did you encountered problems with the 2400-C14 Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I wanted to ask,
> Does anyone have encountered issues with the Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5 motherboard?
> If yes, what was/were the issue/s?


Honestly the issues are all over the place on every board.

1. You can't set a core clock you have to use offset voltage.
2. If you reset CMOS your LEDs may stop working (happened in my case a few times)
3. You have to manually set your ram speed/timings, dont use XMP.
4. Mine died after 4 days for whatever reason haha.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I tried all the bios, i cant get anything to run above 2133 lol.
> 
> I have gskill ripjaws cas 16 3200mhz kit.
> 
> What timings are you using for 2666 btw? Did you just select xmp timings and pick 2666 from the list?


That's exactly what I did. Saw someone else do it and it worked for them so I thought I'd try it. Anything higher and no post.

Using G.Skill Tridentz 3200 32gb 16-16-16-36


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Why would we NOT question people's stability? This is the internet after all, lol. I don't want to go over 1.4v to hit 4Ghz but that's just me.


Coz that will make you feel worse than what you already feel about your purchase.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Just putting this out there for discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even with the new HWiNFO my VCORE in it is less by ~100mV than DMM read, so say your screenie could be ~1.5V actual.


Din't worry about the Voltages buddy. I'm just a bencher after all









Ohh yeah, btw, your explainations actually reflect what I have seen. if I clock it up to 4.075, and me needing 1.45ish, VCore swings way higher than it used to on lower clocks. 4.0 for example at 1.35 stays where it is with a max deviation of 0.050 on HWInfo. Past 1.45V the deviation widens to about 0.100









LLC should be responsible for your Voltages methinks. I use High setting that offers VDroop under load.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> That's exactly what I did. Saw someone else do it and it worked for them so I thought I'd try it. Anything higher and no post.
> 
> Using G.Skill Tridentz 3200 32gb 16-16-16-36


Yep tried that as well as looking up a random 2666 kit and stealing those timings, no dice on any of the bios versions lol.

I only paid 98 bucks for this ram, so i guess thats what i get for cheaping out heh.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep tried that as well as looking up a random 2666 kit and stealing those timings, no dice on any of the bios versions lol.
> 
> I only paid 98 bucks for this ram, so i guess thats what i get for cheaping out heh.


I had to load the XMP timings and then downclock. Setting the timings manually didn't work for whatever reason.


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Honestly the issues are all over the place on every board.
> 
> 1. You can't set a core clock you have to use offset voltage.
> 2. If you reset CMOS your LEDs may stop working (happened in my case a few times)
> 3. You have to manually set your ram speed/timings, dont use XMP.
> 4. Mine died after 4 days for whatever reason haha.


It died?!
Oh lord... I didn't even put it together that I'm already freaked out...


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Dustin had them in stock at release, while others like Komplett and Multicom seemed to focus on other brands. So my guess is that Dustin focus a lot more on that brand than the others, I may be wrong of course. I was dumb enough to buy from Komplett and thought the Prime x370 Pro looked like a good board when pre ordering... I guess looks deceive.
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed my retailer as well has the Gaming K7 ready for the 20th, if my CH6 order doesnt ship or at least be ready tomorrow then ill cancel and jump ship to the Gaming K7.
Click to expand...

Finally got answer from Newegg canada as well that they expect to get them in on the 20th finally to fufill preorder from Feburary


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> It died?!
> Oh lord... I didn't even put it together that I'm already freaked out...


Yea i have no idea why, but whatever happened it took my hard drive out with it. To my knowledge though im the only one with a dead Aorus Gaming 5 so either a fluke or a massive power surge even though i have a surge protector. France doesnt have many surges but they're building tram lines here and re doing EVERYTHING so idk. All the other PCs are fine, all the other equipments are fine so idk could just be a coincidence.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I wanted to ask,
> Does anyone have encountered issues with the Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5 motherboard?
> If yes, what was/were the issue/s?


Not much here.

Fan speeds for example should just be left to Auto. Silent forces the core clocks to act weird like 2.8GHz on one core and the rest static at 1.8GHz. Really weird. But I was not able to pinpoint which header forces the Cores to act weird.

Bluej511's exp aside, was able to use DOCP on my TridentZs without issues.

LLC is better off set to High for a controlled VCore levels.

My LEDs are working fine as well even after trying out different BIOSes and switching from both BIOS chips.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I wanted to ask,
> Does anyone have encountered issues with the Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5 motherboard?
> If yes, what was/were the issue/s?


Ram Support

cant do anything above 2400mhz atm.

Otherwise solid all around mobo

also have another issue where the time is never right on the mobo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> Did you encountered problems with the 2400-C14 Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM?


LPX can have issues if its dual rank and its hynix chips like my previous 3000 kit did


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Ram Support
> 
> cant do anything above 2400mhz atm.
> 
> Otherwise solid all around mobo
> 
> also have another issue where the time is never right on the mobo


Omg i had the SAME issue, has to do with the Intel LAN going to sleep while off. Go into date and time in windows and set it to internet time (i forget where it is in options) should fix your issue. Date and time in control panel then internet time and set it to on. Syncs with windows internet time, fixed my bios and windows time issue.

And i got my ram to 2666 just fine btw.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Din't worry about the Voltages buddy. I'm just a bencher after all










.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh yeah, btw, your explainations actually reflect what I have seen. if I clock it up to 4.075, and me needing 1.45ish, VCore swings way higher than it used to on lower clocks. 4.0 for example at 1.35 stays where it is with a max deviation of 0.050 on HWInfo. Past 1.45V the deviation widens to about 0.100


NP







.

In my post I was putting aside SW monitoring







.

+18.75mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 139mV.
+106.25mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 230mV.
+193.75mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 320mV.
Engage LLC LVL 3, +193.75mV offset in bios over +0mV, created actual jump of 370mV.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> It died?!
> Oh lord... I didn't even put it together that I'm already freaked out...


No issues w/ my Aorus Gaming 5 here


----------



## Spectre-

i have to do it every single time i start my pc and have to sync it.

as for ram i dont mind if i dont get the speed atleast the Tridents i just got let me tighten the timings


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i have to do it every single time i start my pc and have to sync it.
> 
> as for ram i dont mind if i dont get the speed atleast the Tridents i just got let me tighten the timings


Try doing the internet time thing, should sync and update itself automatically.


----------



## RyzenChrist

http://valid.x86.fr/2b4bp2


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2b4bp2


24/7 stable or just for benching?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 24/7 stable or just for benching?


Just a validation. Seeing what she can do at 0C


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Just a validation. Seeing what she can do at 0C


Still very impressive, maybe some refinements to ryzen can show the ability to oc the 14nm LPP node way better


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah. Dustin is who I called. Do you think I should just go for it? She said that only two people had ordered the board, so there were plenty of them!
> 
> If I boy a board, do they reserve the cash, or do they draw it when they ship the board?
> 
> Also, are you a member of Diskusjon.no?
> 
> EDIT: The reason for wondering about cash reservation is because I am seventeen, so I can't afford several boards.


You will be paying just like any other store, you have the option if using visa, klarna or pay on delivery. Their customer support is one of the best so I would say go for it. You could always get the prime at komplett though if you are really desperate, but I would not advice you to.

Youll find me under the same username at diskusjon.no, but i'm not nearly as active there as here. Also I say a lot more stupid stuff there than here.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> You will be paying just like any other store, you have the option if using visa, klarna or pay on delivery. Their customer support is one of the best so I would say go for it. You could always get the prime at komplett though if you are really desperate, but I would not advice you to.
> 
> Youll find me under the same username at diskusjon.no, but i'm not nearly as active there as here. Also I say a lot more stupid stuff there than here.


I have a 6 percent discount on komplett, but I personally do not like the Prime.

I will order today, Thanks! +rep


----------



## jprovido

watsup ryzen owners. do we have a favorite here with ram kits? A friend told me the trident-z works better with ryzen I haven't confirmed it yet. I want 3000-3200mhz on my b350 board


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*


Hi I have the Asus Prime x370 and the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. Running the memory at 2666 16-17-17-35 1.35v atm on bios 0504. Waiting for new bios to get it to 2933 15-17-17-35 1.35v. Both bought from komplett.


----------



## eddiechi

Have been benching mine at 4.25 all morning and still tweaking settings,,,, stays stable for normal use all morning and some basic benchmarking like firestrike, performance test 9 a couple others but not with cinebench or realbench


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Hi I have the Asus Prime x370 and the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. Running the memory at 2666 16-17-17-35 1.35v atm on bios 0504. Waiting for new bios to get it to 2933 15-17-17-35 1.35v. Both bought from komplett.


Yep, I know. "Vinglepetter" here ^^


----------



## lightofhonor

Got my first total crash. Running Intel Burn Test and the PC powered off.

Normally during a crash (at least so far) the PC just restarts, but this time went completely dead. Was this the MB temp safety kicking in? Got up to 90c (110c) on the processor.

AUXTIN1 was also going wild. MB CPU temp only said like 75c


----------



## Rainmaker91

So I'm currently reinstalling windows 10 yet again, and I get a bluescreen on first startup... yeah... so either MS has yet to properly integrate things in to win 10 or it's still board issues... Thinking board issues.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Hi I have the Asus Prime x370 and the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. Running the memory at 2666 16-17-17-35 1.35v atm on bios 0504. Waiting for new bios to get it to 2933 15-17-17-35 1.35v. Both bought from komplett.


hi, i have installed yesterday 0505 (its kinda beta) bios on prime, and now ram works at 2933mhz(14-14-14-30), before i was getting max 2400 mhz


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I have a 6 percent discount on komplett, but I personally do not like the Prime.
> 
> I will order today, Thanks! +rep


Oh and Komplett does have the Crosshair VI Hero in stock if you are interested in that one, seems a lot more stable than the Prime.


----------



## SpecChum

Everything bar my ram here now, got mobo today hurrah! Ram comes tomorrow.

Going by all the current issues it's making me lean towards keeping the 1800x and running it stock for a while.

I've still got a 1800x and a 1700 here but one will be going back...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Oh and Komplett does have the Crosshair VI Hero in stock if you are interested in that one, seems a lot more stable than the Prime.


Ordered!

I can get that for 2600,- inkl shipping. Just as much as the K7. The CH6 got a better UEFI as I've read some horror stories on the Gigabyte UFEIs.


----------



## savagebunny

No board or RAM (All in route), but got my 1700 in today. Here are the numbers

YD1700BBM88AE
UA 1707PGT
9R64401N70222
Malaysia


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I might have a crapdoodle of a cpu ( 1700 ) does 3900 all cores fine @ 1.35, but 4ghz @ 1.45v keeps locking up the second it reaches windows or when I start a bench, cooling is not a problem, it`s custom loop and MB is asus X370 pro with tridentz 3200 14-14-14-34-1T memory running at DOCP.


----------



## Alwrath

FLARE X IS UP ON NEWEGG https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> FLARE X IS UP ON NEWEGG https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


183 F that


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi, i have installed yesterday 0505 (its kinda beta) bios on prime, and now ram works at 2933mhz(14-14-14-30), before i was getting max 2400 mhz


Glad to hear. But I will wait for the official release I think









Is your version of the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 v5.30?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hi, i have installed yesterday 0505 (its kinda beta) bios on prime, and now ram works at 2933mhz(14-14-14-30), before i was getting max 2400 mhz


How is stability compared to 504?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I wanted to ask,
> Does anyone have encountered issues with the Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5 motherboard?
> If yes, what was/were the issue/s?


Not really here, can run ram at 2666 mhz with 16-18-18-36 timing, if put in manually.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> 183 F that


Me and my brother just bought a set each. You can have fun being a beta tester for the intel ram chips on these boards, we will pay the extra $20 for guaranteed speed.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Tridentz works perfectly at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T whats the point of those flare kits ?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Tridentz works perfectly at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T whats the point of those flare kits ?


This is the exact Kit i have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Tridentz works perfectly at 3200 14-14-14-34-1T whats the point of those flare kits ?


Flare kits should be plug and play. Did you have to manual set yours in bios?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Me and my brother just bought a set each. You can have fun being a beta tester for the intel ram chips on these boards, we will pay the extra $20 for guaranteed speed.


I beta tested before launch at my own expense so users did not have to Samsung B die

14-14-14- 3200 bin.

No beta testing necessary............


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> It died?!
> Oh lord... I didn't even put it together that I'm already freaked out...
> 
> 
> 
> No issues w/ my Aorus Gaming 5 here
Click to expand...

My Gaming-5 has been pretty rock solid also. I've been able to select DOCP and it loads and boots the XMP profile for my ram. Only issue I have right now is when the computer has been off for a while it will reset the cmos on startup. Didn't do this before I swapped to Tridentz ram, so it may be caused by using DOCP instead of manually setting my ram speed and timings.


----------



## Nighthog

What I managed to get out today being conservative with the stock Spire Cooler.
http://valid.x86.fr/n2mz67

3.5hours Prime95 stable at least with 2666Mhz memory and 3500Mhz [email protected] any lower and I get black screens.
Then I upped the memory to 2933Mhz CL16.18.18.35. with 1.35volt (~1.368 actual) Seems fine, did a few rounds memtest and no errors or issues with that yet.

Tried a quick endeavour with 3200Mhz but was boot looping and beeping like crazy until it recovered.

2933 CL14.16.16.36 gave a few errors, might need more voltage or some tweak.


----------



## chew*

Gskill pc 3200 14-14-14 bin.........or any equivalent Samsung B die will work on just about even the crappiest board.

If i had acess to "ref clock" I could "beat autorule" and run cas 10


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Me and my brother just bought a set each. You can have fun being a beta tester for the intel ram chips on these boards, we will pay the extra $20 for guaranteed speed.


Actually newegg business account holders have gotten the flare x since last week, and no it's not plug and play at those speeds either.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> My Gaming-5 has been pretty rock solid also. I've been able to select DOCP and it loads and boots the XMP profile for my ram. Only issue I have right now is when the computer has been off for a while it will reset the cmos on startup. Didn't do this before I swapped to Tridentz ram, so it may be caused by using DOCP instead of manually setting my ram speed and timings.


Have you tried the new bios that was released for it yesterday? F5D

Just a fyi or PSA - 19 of the 25 Microcenter's received MSI Titanium in stock today... my store had 6 this morning and down to 1 already.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> watsup ryzen owners. do we have a favorite here with ram kits? A friend told me the trident-z works better with ryzen I haven't confirmed it yet. I want 3000-3200mhz on my b350 board


My board is on its way, I will be using the CL14 3000 gskill set with it.


----------



## eddiechi

More toys on Apr 11?


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> My Gaming-5 has been pretty rock solid also. I've been able to select DOCP and it loads and boots the XMP profile for my ram. Only issue I have right now is when the computer has been off for a while it will reset the cmos on startup. Didn't do this before I swapped to Tridentz ram, so it may be caused by using DOCP instead of manually setting my ram speed and timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the new bios that was released for it yesterday? F5D
> 
> Just a fyi or PSA - 19 of the 25 Microcenter's received MSI Titanium in stock today... my store had 6 this morning and down to 1 already.
Click to expand...

About to load it now and see. Looks like they dropped the price down to 249.99 also for the Titanium.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> More toys on Apr 11?


Seems like the new R5 might be hitting the same wall regarding clocks as the R7, I hope I'm wrong though. Also those 6 cores competing with i5s in pricing... AMD is really hitting hard concerning cores for the money.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Gskill pc 3200 14-14-14 bin.........or any equivalent Samsung B die will work on just about even the crappiest board.
> 
> If i had acess to "ref clock" I could "beat autorule" and run cas 10


----------



## metal409

Just tried using the new F5D bios on my Gaming-5 and now it seems that Cool & Quiet is not working as my system is not downclocking when idle in windows. Still have the issue with the bios reseting after a shutdown and I narrowed it down to running ram at 3200mhz. Doesn't matter if I set the speed manually to 3200 or done via DOCP, system will load fine until I shutdown and then the bios resets. If I set it to 2933mhz, it will boot just fine even after a shutdown.


----------



## jprovido

Just found out the cooler that I bought wasn't am4 compatible (it said so at first on the listing at amazon)

I ended up with the corsair H60 since it was one of the few that is compatible and I can get it tomorrow. I'm not happy at all atm


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out the cooler that I bought wasn't am4 compatible (it said so at first on the listing at amazon)
> 
> I ended up with the corsair H60 since it was one of the few that is compatible and I can get it tomorrow. I'm not happy at all atm


Use that RMA power, I recommend looking for a cooler with a latch design to avoid issues.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Use that RMA power, I recommend looking for a cooler with a latch design to avoid issues.


yea I returned the cooler but I really liked the looks of the Lepa neollusion. ended up with a boring corsair h60 clc


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Bro, how you finding gaming on Ryzen?

I haven't gamed as much in past few days as just been getting my "_ _ _ _" together. Now few nights ago I fired up SWBF on Ryzen and OMG did it feel so smooth. First I thought nah, your having placebo effect. SO tonight I had another few matches, exact same settings as i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz _and_ it just feels so much more "silkier".

I really can't understand it, why it feels this way, but I like it!







.

I wouldn't thought Fury X + FreeSync @ 1440P Ultra preset could be more "smoother" prior to Ryzen, but it really feels like







. I had to double check FRTC was at 89FPS and "stuff".

Another think I've noted, I used to get these odd "hiccups" in game menu, those seem to have gone as well. And this is not down to fresh OS either IMO. As I have owned SWBF since launch, got like 120hrs on it and in that time did fresh OS on i5 4690K a few times and I have bare min apps, etc in OS. Also sometimes in multiplayer matches I got a bit of a feeling like oh look little "hang up" I put it down to server/internet issue. SO far not got that either.

Feel like firing up Crysis 3 again







.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Finally broke 1800 in R15 with the 1700. POS Vengence memory was holding me back


----------



## Elfuego

Added mine in; I can boot at 4.25 but havent verified stability so ill upd00t as I get time to test and verify.


----------



## gupsterg

@RyzenChrist

Sweet







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

For reference: My old 5960X @4.5 with some OK mem (at that time) did 1810 easily with a good cache OC. So I am very impressed with Ryzen,


----------



## RyzenChrist

Lets make that 1861 in R15. Still climbing


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Bro, how you finding gaming on Ryzen?
> 
> I haven't gamed as much in past few days as just been getting my "_ _ _ _" together. Now few nights ago I fired up SWBF on Ryzen and OMG did it feel so smooth. First I thought nah, your having placebo effect. SO tonight I had another few matches, exact same settings as i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz _and_ it just feels so much more "silkier".
> 
> I really can't understand it, why it feels this way, but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wouldn't thought Fury X + FreeSync @ 1440P Ultra preset could be more "smoother" prior to Ryzen, but it really feels like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to double check FRTC was at 89FPS and "stuff".
> 
> Another think I've noted, I used to get these odd "hiccups" in game menu, those seem to have gone as well. And this is not down to fresh OS either IMO. As I have owned SWBF since launch, got like 120hrs on it and in that time did fresh OS on i5 4690K a few times and I have bare min apps, etc in OS. Also sometimes in multiplayer matches I got a bit of a feeling like oh look little "hang up" I put it down to server/internet issue. SO far not got that either.
> 
> Feel like firing up Crysis 3 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea my benchmarks on the games i own with benchmarks felt the same, was on a fresh OS but old installs on the secondary drive, now ill be getting all fresh installs for every game i own (stupid HDD i swear), i have all my settings saved and backed up though but i game on ultrawide with freesync cap at 75hz.

With the new temperature info though its shocking that its actually running at 35°C while gaming while my 4690k was at 49°C which is why i still dubious about the temp information. This was on bf1 32v32 as well. I def stayed closer to 74fps then my 4690k did, i may be able to play on ultra instead of high.

Problem? Downloading bf1 (i thik 50gb or something) on a 12mbps connection, if only they hurried up and installed 200/100 in my building.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Bro, how you finding gaming on Ryzen?
> 
> I haven't gamed as much in past few days as just been getting my "_ _ _ _" together. Now few nights ago I fired up SWBF on Ryzen and OMG did it feel so smooth. First I thought nah, your having placebo effect. SO tonight I had another few matches, exact same settings as i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz _and_ it just feels so much more "silkier".
> 
> I really can't understand it, why it feels this way, but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wouldn't thought Fury X + FreeSync @ 1440P Ultra preset could be more "smoother" prior to Ryzen, but it really feels like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to double check FRTC was at 89FPS and "stuff".
> 
> Another think I've noted, I used to get these odd "hiccups" in game menu, those seem to have gone as well. And this is not down to fresh OS either IMO. As I have owned SWBF since launch, got like 120hrs on it and in that time did fresh OS on i5 4690K a few times and I have bare min apps, etc in OS. Also sometimes in multiplayer matches I got a bit of a feeling like oh look little "hang up" I put it down to server/internet issue. SO far not got that either.
> 
> Feel like firing up Crysis 3 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












Ryzen OP for fury - low system spec = 100% gpu usage.


----------



## nosequeponer

4 GHZ, let see if it is 100% stable...

and the validation

https://valid.x86.fr/w86qdw


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *Coz that will make you feel worse than what you already feel about your purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Din't worry about the Voltages buddy. I'm just a bencher after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah, btw, your explainations actually reflect what I have seen. if I clock it up to 4.075, and me needing 1.45ish, VCore swings way higher than it used to on lower clocks. 4.0 for example at 1.35 stays where it is with a max deviation of 0.050 on HWInfo. Past 1.45V the deviation widens to about 0.100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC should be responsible for your Voltages methinks. I use High setting that offers VDroop under load.


How can I feel bad about my purchase when I'm going to return my 1800x and keep the 1700 I paid $279 for.


----------



## navjack27

Hey @gupsterg I didn't do a fresh install and just moved my SSD over from my haswell-e machine... Which is an upgraded install of 8 to 10. This SSD had seen many different machines and platforms, quite a whore. But I still see the silky smooth gameplay that you describe


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

OK, it's not just me then







.

I got some FPS/Frame Time data of some games, as when OC'd CPU/GPU I took that kinda stuff.

My FPS/ms on i5 for say SWBF was not "shoddy", but SWBF just feel so much nicer on Ryzen. All I can sorta relate it to is what I experienced with monitors.

I had an Eizo FG2421 and luv'd for the ~1.5yrs had it, but had an itch to go 1440P (plus 23.5" just started feeling small). So 1st I went U2515H, I thought I could go back to 60Hz and it just did not "feel" right, some games yeah no difference in "feel", but FPS it did "feel" slow.I luv'd the 25" 1440P DPI, image quality was amazing on the Dell, if it had been more like 75Hz or 90Hz I would have felt AOK IMO. So basically went MG279Q and it felt "right" playing SWBF.

Comparing SWBF i5 bs Ryzen, is like i5 was a U2515H (even if I used MG279Q) and Ryzen is MG279Q experience, if you get what I mean.

@cssorkinman








,







, that's it V8 CPU + Fury X is gonna get it's game on!







. Hello Crysis 3!

@navjack27

Cheers







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

How would 1700 OCed to about 3.9/4.1 and a 1080Ti do on 1440P/144hz?

Got a bid on my 1080 w/ EK block, wondering about getting a FE and have it on air.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Buy Fe only if you plan to change the cooler, the stock cooler is garbage.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> How would 1700 OCed to about 3.9/4.1 and a 1080Ti do on 1440P/144hz?
> 
> Got a bid on my 1080 w/ EK block, wondering about getting a FE and have it on air.


Who cares, the Ti is sold out worldwide lol. Something like 2-6 weeks for partner boards. Why arent we giving nvidia the same amount of grief for not having am4 boards haha


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I got a 980Ti and a 980 to RMA (Will recieve refund or GTX 1070) so I got plenty of cards to play with in the meantime.

I might go under water later on, since I already got the loop for it.

We got Tis on stock later this month.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Top time spy run with a 1700 and fury so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1383483


----------



## StarfireX

Well best I've gotten, it's a 3600 kit but I have the timing pushed way lower but even at stock timing I can't get better speed.


----------



## lastguytom

Hi all AMD Ryzen Rebels

My MBs are on there way (2)TOTALS ( Asus Crosshair hero VI X370). LOOKING FOR 3200MHZ AT LEAST DDR4 8GB PER BAR any suggestions From all you Ryzen gods?







, to a lowly MORTAL NOOB.







(Will take 16gb per dimm (same speed)(2 bars).







Please be kind on Reply. (I'm a UBER NOOB)











YOU KNOW YOU EVIL, IS WHEN YOU HAVE MINIONS!!!!

FURBIES ARE LITTLE FURRY GODS OF CHAOS AND DISORDER..

FEAR THE FUR!!!!


----------



## MrPerforations

AMD made a statement and the ram issue will be addressed in may with updates. so it will be hit and miss, some can only get to 2400-2666, but the some users have got to 3200 unicorn speed.
your hero should get to 3200.


----------



## lastguytom

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY


----------



## MrPerforations

your welcome man.


----------



## Lance01

Little more Battlefield testing tonight. Ran 3.8 @ 1.25 tonight instead of 4.0. Temperatures just a little over 60C max (nice). FPS Average 125!!


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Little more Battlefield testing tonight. Ran 3.8 @ 1.25 tonight instead of 4.0. Temperatures just a little over 60C max (nice). FPS Average 125!!


Yeah, was pushing for 4.0ghz, but then decided to see how low I could get 3.8ghz to work at. 1.225v and never hits 70c under Real Bench.

Probably going to still try to clock as high as I can, but having that in my pocket is a good consolation.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Managed to push to 4.2 Ghz. Used all the voltage!!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Bro, how you finding gaming on Ryzen?
> 
> I haven't gamed as much in past few days as just been getting my "_ _ _ _" together. Now few nights ago I fired up SWBF on Ryzen and OMG did it feel so smooth. First I thought nah, your having placebo effect. SO tonight I had another few matches, exact same settings as i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz _and_ it just feels so much more "silkier".
> 
> I really can't understand it, why it feels this way, but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wouldn't thought Fury X + FreeSync @ 1440P Ultra preset could be more "smoother" prior to Ryzen, but it really feels like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to double check FRTC was at 89FPS and "stuff".
> 
> Another think I've noted, I used to get these odd "hiccups" in game menu, those seem to have gone as well. And this is not down to fresh OS either IMO. As I have owned SWBF since launch, got like 120hrs on it and in that time did fresh OS on i5 4690K a few times and I have bare min apps, etc in OS. Also sometimes in multiplayer matches I got a bit of a feeling like oh look little "hang up" I put it down to server/internet issue. SO far not got that either.
> 
> Feel like firing up Crysis 3 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


it's "Silkier" because now SWBF has enough dedicated threads to itself to do it, it is very multi-core aware. the i5 only has 4 threads to give while SWBF is asking for more than 4 threads.

It's simple to explain why it feels smoother and on the other hand, why is this not reflected in the 1080p avg FPS benchmarks being thrown around between i5s and i7s and Ryzen?

Hm, is this 0.1% lows?


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone wanna give me some tips on getting above 2133 speeds?

I have this ram:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941

This board:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769

And am using the latest 1.63 beta bios.

I have tried xmp profiles on all the bios as well as both ram slot configurations. What i dont know is how to do timings below xmp ratings, ive tried xmp timings on 2933/2666/2400 no boot on any of them, but is it possible to get those speeds manually entering timings?

Thanks.


----------



## Lever Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone wanna give me some tips on getting above 2133 speeds?
> 
> I have...


this thread is for those running a RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 @ 4GHz+

start a thread in the memory section and i'm sure people would be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> this thread is for those running a RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 @ 4GHz+
> 
> start a thread in the memory section and i'm sure people would be more than happy to help you out.


Its also the owners club, i have a 1700....do you?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone wanna give me some tips on getting above 2133 speeds?
> 
> I have this ram:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
> 
> This board:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769
> 
> And am using the latest 1.63 beta bios.
> 
> I have tried xmp profiles on all the bios as well as both ram slot configurations. What i dont know is how to do timings below xmp ratings, ive tried xmp timings on 2933/2666/2400 no boot on any of them, but is it possible to get those speeds manually entering timings?
> 
> Thanks.


So just to be sure, you loaded the XMP profile, left it selected, and didn't change any other setting other than the lower speeds?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> So just to be sure, you loaded the XMP profile, left it selected, and didn't change any other setting other than the lower speeds?


Thats correct, someone suggested i do that earlier but no dice. The only thing i can do is load at 2133, but was wondering if anyone had some timings i could try for 2666.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats correct, someone suggested i do that earlier but no dice. The only thing i can do is load at 2133, but was wondering if anyone had some timings i could try for 2666.


Disable XMP, manually set the mem strap to 26.66x, set your kits XMP timings 16-18-18-38, and change your vdimm to 1.35v. See if it boots then see if you can get 29.33x, and if it doesnt boot shoot for 24x. If none of that works start at 24x and loosen timings from your kit's default timings.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> this thread is for those running a RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 @ 4GHz+
> 
> start a thread in the memory section and i'm sure people would be more than happy to help you out.


-- wow --

"this thread is for those running a RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700"

-- just wow --


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Disable XMP, manually set the mem strap to 26.66x, set your kits XMP timings 16-18-18-38, and change your vdimm to 1.35v. See if it boots than see if you can get 29.33x, and if it doesnt boot shoot for 24x. If none of that works start at 24x and loosen timings from your kit's default timings.


Cool ty, will give this a go after swtor finishes downloading


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Cool ty, will give this a go after swtor finishes downloading


How is the system so far?

feels liek an upgrade over your beloved 2500k?

I remember your denials in the early Ryzen threads


----------



## Lever Guy

sorry folks. thought you wanted to keep clutter out of this thread instead of wading though pages of peoples problems.

carry on then. carry on. lol


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> How is the system so far?
> 
> feels liek an upgrade over your beloved 2500k?
> 
> I remember your denials in the early Ryzen threads


I always had ryzen in my sights, i was just being realistic and i was correct for the most part.

I knew they would be terrible clockers, i knew b350 boards would be enough for 4.0ghz etc etc









My situation was build now with tax money or i woulda wasted it on something dumb, 7700k system was the other option and that carried no excitement with the incremental boosts they have had over the years. Once the memory issues get figured out and i can figure out how to OC this thing properly (where volts+clocks come down at idle) ill be happy with this rig.

My PC is silent with stock cooler and evga gtx 1060 in an h440 case, gaming temps on CPU are sub 40c and GPU is sub 60c most times. I bet this rig also consumes less than 200w at load.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> sorry folks. thought you wanted to keep clutter out of this thread instead of wading though pages of peoples problems.
> carry on then. carry on. lol


Well as far as i understand it my problem is quite widespread depending on what board+ram you have. I have no issue posting in another thread, but figured this was just as good as the next.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> don't be sorry. with page after page of chatter it's hard to track what people are getting.
> it would be better if people posted results with a link to their own thread with overclocking progress.
> then ask questions etc in the linked thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> this thread is for those running a RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 @ 4GHz+
> 
> start a thread in the memory section and i'm sure people would be more than happy to help you out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> sorry folks. thought you wanted to keep clutter out of this thread instead of wading though pages of peoples problems.
> carry on then. carry on. lol


So what are you doing here? Adding clutter?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well as far as i understand it my problem is quite widespread depending on what board+ram you have. I have no issue posting in another thread, but figured this was just as good as the next.


its also keeping me informed on the state of the new rigs, lots of ram issues, I have ordered the same board (asrock killer sli), and its looking very bad to me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> its also keeping me informed on the state of the new rigs, lots of ram issues, I have ordered the same board (asrock killer sli), and its looking very bad to me.


It could be just my ram kit too, i got it cause it was cheap (98 bucks last week with promo code). AMD i guess put out a statement that all this memory stuff should be fixed by may, forgot if i read that or heard it on pcper livestream.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Is anyone able to provide me their cooling solution, and temps at 1.4v?

At 1.4v on my watercooling i think i got a thermal shutdown. I was at 4.0 Ghz, but i'm at 3.925Ghz now at 1.3v, and no WHEA errors. So i don't think 1.4v was a voltage shutdown. I know i hit 88c while playing BF1 at 1.4v.

The reason i ask is because i have a D5 Vario that i think is stuck at 800 RPM's, and has been since i got it. I've got a D5 PWM in front of me to replace it in about 9 hours. The suspense is killing me on if it will resolve my issue, or not though.

Rep for responses!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Is anyone able to provide me their cooling solution, and temps at 1.4v?
> 
> At 1.4v on my watercooling i think i got a thermal shutdown. I was at 4.0 Ghz, but i'm at 3.925Ghz now at 1.3v, and no WHEA errors. So i don't think 1.4v was a voltage shutdown. I know i hit 88c while playing BF1 at 1.4v.
> 
> The reason i ask is because i have a D5 Vario that i think is stuck at 800 RPM's, and has been since i got it. I've got a D5 PWM in front of me to replace it in about 9 hours. The suspense is killing me on if it will resolve my issue, or not though.
> 
> Rep for responses!


That may just be a case of an insufficient VCore for the Clock. I have it quite a lot.
On a 360mm CPU only loop. And nope, I havent had a Thermal Shutdon.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/3700_50#post_25921621


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That may just be a case of an insufficient VCore for the Clock. I have it quite a lot.
> On a 360mm CPU only loop. And nope, I havent had a Thermal Shutdon.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/3700_50#post_25921621


I'm on 480mm for CPU, and GPU. I thought 1.4v could be insufficient for 4.0Ghz, but at 1.287v i've been stable at 3925mhz for god, 18 hours now with no whea errors. It would be quite the voltage jump for 1.4v to not be stable 75mhz higher. Also the fact that i saw 88c while playing BF1 makes me skeptical that my loop is functioning properly. I would hit 93c after 2 mins of realbench on my 6700k at 1.4v on this loop also. I've always thought the pump was the issue.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It could be just my ram kit too, i got it cause it was cheap (98 bucks last week with promo code). AMD i guess put out a statement that all this memory stuff should be fixed by may, forgot if i read that or heard it on pcper livestream.


that's was me and its a statement from AMD on there web site. cant wait to get my board and cpu so i can try to help a bit. i also went for cheap ram, there hynix chips , so i hear bad thing before even using them.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm on 480mm for CPU, and GPU. I thought 1.4v could be insufficient for 4.0Ghz, but at 1.287v i've been stable at 3925mhz for god, 18 hours now with no whea errors. It would be quite the voltage jump for 1.4v to not be stable 75mhz higher. Also the fact that i saw 88c while playing BF1 makes me skeptical that my loop is functioning properly. I would hit 93c after 2 mins of realbench on my 6700k at 1.4v on this loop also. I've always thought the pump was the issue.


Remember to subtract 20 degrees from your cpu temp.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> Remember to subtract 20 degrees from your cpu temp.


I've seen that. The thing is that the Ryzen CPU's TjMax i think is 75C after removing the 20C added on to the 1700x/1800x. So if i hit 88c, perhaps if i hit 7c more it was a thermal shutdown.

When it happened i didn't BSOD. My sound was fine, the screen went a random color, a different shade of blue i think, not a BSOD (With my music still playing in the background. Then it restarted.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm on 480mm for CPU, and GPU. I thought 1.4v could be insufficient for 4.0Ghz, but at 1.287v i've been stable at 3925mhz for god, 18 hours now with no whea errors. It would be quite the voltage jump for 1.4v to not be stable 75mhz higher. Also the fact that i saw 88c while playing BF1 makes me skeptical that my loop is functioning properly. I would hit 93c after 2 mins of realbench on my 6700k at 1.4v on this loop also. I've always thought the pump was the issue.


Realbench may not be enough to guarantee BF1 stability.







best to redo your OC with those in mind.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I've seen that. The thing is that the Ryzen CPU's TjMax i think is 75C after removing the 20C added on to the 1700x/1800x. So if i hit 88c, perhaps if i hit 7c more it was a thermal shutdown.
> 
> When it happened i didn't BSOD. My sound was fine, the screen went a random color, a different shade of blue i think, not a BSOD (With my music still playing in the background. Then it restarted.


That sounds like a GPU issue to me.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That sounds like a GPU issue to me.


My 980 Ti had been stable at 1392Mhz for a year. Not sure why it'd be giving me issues now. Since i lowered my overclock on my cpu it hasn't happened since.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I've seen that. The thing is that the Ryzen CPU's TjMax i think is 75C after removing the 20C added on to the 1700x/1800x. So if i hit 88c, perhaps if i hit 7c more it was a thermal shutdown.
> 
> When it happened i didn't BSOD. My sound was fine, the screen went a random color, a different shade of blue i think, not a BSOD (With my music still playing in the background. Then it restarted.


Yup, that's how Ryzen works to tell you something is not stable.

It'll just do a reset if your vcore is not stable with your mhz, no BSOD or anything.

This is how i found out running Cinebench on 3.8 ghz using too low vCore, it'll just like lol, restart itself and goes to POST.

Pretty convenient, actually.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone wanna give me some tips on getting above 2133 speeds?
> 
> I have...
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is for those running a RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 @ 4GHz+
> 
> start a thread in the memory section and i'm sure people would be more than happy to help you out.
Click to expand...

Believe the title has a & sign xD signaling its the 4ghz club as well as the club for R7 owners


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> its also keeping me informed on the state of the new rigs, lots of ram issues, I have ordered the same board (asrock killer sli), and its looking very bad to me.


I have the SLI/ac board. Each BIOS has gotten better with the RAM support and haven't had any stability issues. Compared to what other people have gone through it's been great. Up to 2666 on my kit.

Only weird issues is the vcore sensor reports 50% and obviously the tctl temps


----------



## chuck216

@Mikesamuel112 Please remove the ~3.9 Ghz result I listed. I found out later it was not stable. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Scotty99

Man i dunno about this asrock sli/ac board. I just went and set a 3.8 OC with 1.25 fixed volts and LLC level 1, under ryzen master it is not showing correct volts at load now either, CPU is going up to 70c so i know the volts when up but its reporting 1.187 load volts which cant be right it would have crashed.

On top of that i did what was suggested above for memory speeds, nada. My system will only boot at 2133mhz, anything else results in it trying to boot 5 times before it recovers.

Literally no monitoring program is showing correct CPU voltage for 1700+asrock killer sli/ac.

The motherboard also does not allow me to enter offset voltages, i loaded default offset and to get to 1.25 i needed .051......unless i am ******ed and dont know what im doing (possible!) the only thing it lets me enter is .625 or something, it auto changed whatever number i tried entering.

On top of all of that lol, my cinebench score with an all core 3.8 overclock is only 1575.....that is way lower than what it should be right? Could my 2133 ram be affecting it that much?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Man i dunno about this asrock sli/ac board. I just went and set a 3.8 OC with 1.25 fixed volts and LLC level 1, under ryzen master it is not showing correct volts at load now either, CPU is going up to 70c so i know the volts when up but its reporting 1.187 load volts which cant be right it would have crashed.
> 
> On top of that i did what was suggested above for memory speeds, nada. My system will only boot at 2133mhz, anything else results in it trying to boot 5 times before it recovers.
> 
> Literally no monitoring program is showing correct CPU voltage for 1700+asrock killer sli/ac.
> 
> The motherboard also does not allow me to enter offset voltages, i loaded default offset and to get to 1.25 i needed .051......unless i am ******ed and dont know what im doing (possible!) the only thing it lets me enter is .625 or something, it auto changed whatever number i tried entering.
> 
> On top of all of that lol, my cinebench score with an all core 3.8 overclock is only 1575.....that is way lower than what it should be right? Could my 2133 ram be affecting it that much?


yup. if u had 2666 ram it would be 1630-1650 CB. 2933 mhz, 1700 CB.

ram is a big factor with Ryzen more so than other architectures

could you see if you can do offset instead of fixed voltage?

Could you see if 2666 mhz at 16-18-18-38 would work? Although this works for my RAM, dunno about your ram..


----------



## mus1mus

Just arrived moments ago at the store.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived moments ago at the store.


That logo is terrible.


----------



## SuperZan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Every time.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yup. if u had 2666 ram it would be 1630-1650 CB. 2933 mhz, 1700 CB.
> 
> ram is a big factor with Ryzen more so than other architectures
> 
> could you see if you can do offset instead of fixed voltage?
> 
> Could you see if 2666 mhz at 16-18-18-38 would work? Although this works for my RAM, dunno about your ram..


I see, didnt know ram had that big of impact.

And i tried those exact timings for 2666, it just goes into a 5x boot loop same as xmp. I legit am stuck at 2133 for my 3200 kit, id be super mad had i paid full price for this kit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> That logo is terrible.


If logo is your thing. I don't mind.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time.


Ooooo the k7! although, i agree the logo should be just a bird head, tbh.

It's Birdgor the Brickinator the way it is now, lol.

Speaking of which, Gigabyte mobos do brick.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5zlegh/how_to_restore_a_bricked_ax370_gaming_5_bios/


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I see, didnt know ram had that big of impact.
> 
> And i tried those exact timings for 2666, it just goes into a 5x boot loop same as xmp. I legit am stuck at 2133 for my 3200 kit, id be super mad had i paid full price for this kit.


Yea.... my ram is different from yours even though it is a G.skill RipJaws carried over from a Skylake build, and my mobo is different from yours.

My timing and speed only works for my specific case, there is no true one-size-fit-all RAM..... closest thing for Ryzen is Samsung B-die rams, single rank.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Is anyone able to provide me their cooling solution, and temps at 1.4v?
> 
> At 1.4v on my watercooling i think i got a thermal shutdown. I was at 4.0 Ghz, but i'm at 3.925Ghz now at 1.3v, and no WHEA errors. So i don't think 1.4v was a voltage shutdown. I know i hit 88c while playing BF1 at 1.4v.
> 
> The reason i ask is because i have a D5 Vario that i think is stuck at 800 RPM's, and has been since i got it. I've got a D5 PWM in front of me to replace it in about 9 hours. The suspense is killing me on if it will resolve my issue, or not though.
> 
> Rep for responses!


Running my 1700 @ 3.87ghz @1.40 vcore 12 hour prime stable

Cpu temps - never gone above 75

D5 @4k rpm 480mm rad


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Overnight custom X264 run with my custom loop with fans @ 500rpm, [email protected] 2.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Any gaming review post yet were Ryzenshown his superiority


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's "Silkier" because now SWBF has enough dedicated threads to itself to do it, it is very multi-core aware. the i5 only has 4 threads to give while SWBF is asking for more than 4 threads.
> 
> It's simple to explain why it feels smoother and on the other hand, why is this not reflected in the 1080p avg FPS benchmarks being thrown around between i5s and i7s and Ryzen?
> 
> Hm, is this 0.1% lows?


Yes mate, I had thought it's "silkier" due to being on 8C/16T vs 4C/4T







, but from benchmarks and then the general "consensus" post from someone would be "ahh for gaming you don't need more than 4C/4T ...."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yup, that's how Ryzen works to tell you something is not stable.
> 
> It'll just do a reset if your vcore is not stable with your mhz, no BSOD or anything.
> 
> This is how i found out running Cinebench on 3.8 ghz using too low vCore, it'll just like lol, restart itself and goes to POST.
> 
> Pretty convenient, actually.


Yeah, yet to see a BSOD as well. The reset thing happened to me, when going for 3.9GHz and VCORE was too low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived moments ago at the store.


Sweet







, that one I had on my short list. Mobo stock is still dire in the UK







_and_ think April 11th R5 launches it would have got better.


----------



## redempta61

I think i've got a very bad 1700.
The cpu is stable at 3.7ghz with 1.225V but can't reach 3.8ghz !!! (3.75ghz needs 1.35V







). My motherboard is the Gigabyte x370 gaming 5 (F5D).
Pretty bad ...


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Why dont you just give it 1.35v? Amd stated you should stay under 1.45v.
Mine does 3950 @ 1.35v but stable overnight x264 @4ghz needs 1.4250+


----------



## Scotty99

Asrock owners, are you sure cpu-z is reporting exactly half of what CPU v core is?

I am trying to overclock this thing but pretty difficult when legit no program reports correct voltages....

I had mine to 3.8 pretty easily and if CPU z was correct it was at 1.28v (cpuz read .64 under load)


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Why dont you just give it 1.35v? Amd stated you should stay under 1.45v.
> Mine does 3950 @ 1.35v but stable overnight x264 @4ghz needs 1.4250+


+0.13V for only 50mhz ? it's not worth it. My 1700 is just a very bad one







.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Asrock owners, are you sure cpu-z is reporting exactly half of what CPU v core is?
> 
> I am trying to overclock this thing but pretty difficult when legit no program reports correct voltages....
> 
> I had mine to 3.8 pretty easily and if CPU z was correct it was at 1.28v (cpuz read .64 under load)


Suggest you ask HWINFO author if he can fix, http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> +0.13V for only 50mhz ? it's not worth it. My 1700 is just a very bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why is it not worth it? After 9 hours of custom x264 my 1700 @ 3900 had max temp of 58 and average of 50 thats with custoloop and fans @500rpm, what are you hoping to achieve with staying @1.225?
All ryzen cpu-s are very similar oc wise, all of em want north of 1.4v for 4ghz+ stability, you are expecting way too high clocks for way too low volts, wich gives you exactly nothing, other than saving 5 cents per year on the power bill.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Why is it not worth it? After 9 hours of custom x264 my 1700 @ 3900 had max temp of 58 and average of 50 thats with custoloop and fans @500rpm, what are you hoping to achieve with staying @1.225?
> All ryzen cpu-s are very similar oc wise, all of em want north of 1.4v for 4ghz+ stability, you are expecting way too high clocks for way too low volts, wich gives you exactly nothing, other than saving 5 cents per year on the power bill.


I don't want to stay @1.225 but I can't reach 3.8ghz stable, even at 1.38V ...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Asrock owners, are you sure cpu-z is reporting exactly half of what CPU v core is?
> 
> I am trying to overclock this thing but pretty difficult when legit no program reports correct voltages....
> 
> I had mine to 3.8 pretty easily and if CPU z was correct it was at 1.28v (cpuz read .64 under load)


For what it's worth, that voltage lines up with what nearly every user has reported as possible with a 3.8GHz OC, so if it is indeed reading half the voltage then at least your numbers do line up.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Sold my 1080 now..

The 1700 at 3.9 to 4.1 should be plenty for 1440P 144hz? It is just on 1080P that it lacks? I will be playing BF1 only.. (95% of my game-time).


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Sold my 1080 now..
> 
> The 1700 at 3.9 to 4.1 should be plenty for 1440P 144hz? It is just on 1080P that it lacks? I will be playing BF1 only.. (95% of my game-time).


No issues on the CPU side at 1440p 144Hz with 480 Crossfire. Even a TXP/1080 Ti will be put through its paces at 1440p 144Hz. TPU has the 1080 Ti at 138 FPS and IIRC, they test single-player.


----------



## ZUMARA

Hi,
Do i need to turn off the torbu option if i want to oc r1700? or when i oc higher then the torbu it doesn't matter?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZUMARA*
> 
> Hi,
> Do i need to turn off the torbu option if i want to oc r1700? or when i oc higher then the torbu it doesn't matter?


If you OC, the chip sets itself to 'OC mode' and turbo/XFR are disabled. You can still get downclocking/downvolting using Pstate overclocking.


----------



## ZUMARA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If you OC, the chip sets itself to 'OC mode' and turbo/XFR are disabled. You can still get downclocking/downvolting using Pstate overclocking.


Thank you where can i config the oc as Pstate ?


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Anyone into gaming here who check performance and care to share


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> No issues on the CPU side at 1440p 144Hz with 480 Crossfire. Even a TXP/1080 Ti will be put through its paces at 1440p 144Hz. TPU has the 1080 Ti at 138 FPS and IIRC, they test single-player.


Thanks! I'll be getting a 1080 Ti soon enough!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZUMARA*
> 
> Thank you where can i config the oc as Pstate ?


Depends on your motherboard and BIOS, but most I've seen have it in the AMD CBS settings somewhere. In the Biostar BIOS it was in the Advanced tab under AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options, but it's since been moved to the O.N.E overclocking options tab.


----------



## ZUMARA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Depends on your motherboard and BIOS, but most I've seen have it in the AMD CBS settings somewhere. In the Biostar BIOS it was in the Advanced tab under AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options, but it's since been moved to the O.N.E overclocking options tab.


----------



## jeffdamann

R7 1700 @4.2









http://valid.x86.fr/52phxq


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> R7 1700 @4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/52phxq


Nice, but putting that much voltage though it it won't last long unless you're using DIce or LN2


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Nice, but putting that much voltage though it it won't last long unless you're using DIce or LN2


Dropped it right after validation lol. I want this chip to last.


----------



## mus1mus

I just don't have the inclination on Validation. Bit of work without profit.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Asrock owners, are you sure cpu-z is reporting exactly half of what CPU v core is?
> 
> I am trying to overclock this thing but pretty difficult when legit no program reports correct voltages....
> 
> I had mine to 3.8 pretty easily and if CPU z was correct it was at 1.28v (cpuz read .64 under load)


I won't be able to touch my computer until Saturday, but I'll double check my volts on my Killer.


----------



## IRobot23

Anyone knows if AMD will allow to overclock only data fabric or it will be locked?


----------



## mus1mus

Data Fabric Frequency = RAM Frequency


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Data Fabric Frequency = RAM Frequency


But how could you OC over 3GHz?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Data Fabric Frequency = RAM Frequency


Frequency = RAM Frequency 1/2 RAM Frequency


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Frequency = RAM Frequency 1/2 Ram Frequency


He probably meant same ( 1600 MHz = 3200MHzDoubleDataRate )


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> But how could you OC over 3GHz?


You can't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Frequency = RAM Frequency 1/2 Ram Frequency


RAM Frequency = 1/2 DDR Frequency. lol


----------



## gupsterg

Damn I am luv'ing my R7 1700







. So kids all at school







, wife on a run around the village







. I'm sitting in a peaceful room and amazed how quiet my Ryzen + Fury X is for [email protected]

This initial screen shot gives better idea on min data as later on screenie is "shot" as Asus need to help Martin to solve "access" issue still on new beta.





As I know now the mobo temp sensor location, due to elmor explaining, I reckon realistic under load temp is ~65°C . 10 loops of x264 is ~1°C higher than [email protected], room temp ~22°C. VCORE measured by DMM, for this 3.8GHz ACB OC profile is idle: 0.621V - 0.747V load: ~1.330V.

I know on my i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz with 1.255V there was no way when CPU under load from [email protected] / x264 (~70°C), I could have super quiet fan profile. The TY-143, 2x case / 2x HS instead of ~800RPM were at ~1700RPM. Gaming was quiet on my i5 4690K.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can't.
> RAM Frequency = 1/2 DDR Frequency. lol


I have seen 1600MHz mem clock (3200MHz DDR4) does really help... I know that even bulldozer had 4x 2MB of L3$, but data fabric looks very fast.


----------



## mus1mus

3200 RAM will be easy if you have the right kit.

I am currently testing 3400 with the K7.

Most of the gains you can see is related to the Data Fabric.

This BCLK generator on the K7 is not really that wonderful as of now. Can't get past 110 at the moment.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3200 RAM will be easy if you have the right kit.
> 
> I am currently testing 3400 with the K7.
> 
> Most of the gains you can see is related to the Data Fabric.
> 
> This BCLK generator on the K7 is not really that wonderful as of now. Can't get past 110 at the moment.


What about 3600MHz? Any support?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> What about 3600MHz? Any support?


Current official is :-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AMD have said in May update will be 3200MHz.

And as mus1mus said the gain is from "Data Fabric".
Quote:


> The data fabric
> 
> The northbridge of Zeppelin is officially called as the data fabric (DF). The DF frequency is always linked to the operating frequency of the memory controller with a ratio of 1:2 (e.g. DDR4-2667 MEMCLK = 1333MHz DFICLK). This means that the memory speed will directly affect the data fabric performance as well. In some cases, it may appear that the performance of Zeppelin scales extremely well with the increased memory speed, however that is necessarily not the case.
> 
> In many of these cases the abnormally good scaling is caused by the higher data fabric clock (DFICLK) resulting from the higher memory speed, rather than the increased performance of the memory itself.


Quote from link.

My G.Skill set is gone for RMA, so only have Corsair 2400MHz set, going from 2133MHz to 2400MHz shows very little gains in what I tested. So if you got 3200MHz and not 3600MHz you'd be not missing much IMO.

I do not know the validity of this screen shot, it is on MSI AM4 mobo pages:-


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> What about 3600MHz? Any support?


I can't go past 3400 as the max RAM divider is set to 3200 on my system. 3400 = 106.67 BCLK * 32.


----------



## gupsterg

@IRobot23

Just seen this :-

The Ryzen Gaming Performance Gap is Mostly Gone

Just about to read it







.


----------



## C64C

CPU-Z Benchmark: 1700X @ 4.1GHz / 1.48 v

Single: 2408
Multi: 21180



http://valid.x86.fr/90pd2q


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is it me or is the amd subreddit crazy?

Oh no, its 2+2 instead of 4+0 for CCX, and apparently its only a 3-10% difference in framerates over 100 fps.

And the world is ending according to Reddit.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I finally got my open purchase granted, so my motherboard will be returning to the store for a refund (bye bye Prime, I'm not really gonna miss you







). So before I order another board, how have peoples experiences been with the CH6? I could go wit that one since they have it in stock, but there is another store that gets the K7 in stock tomorrow so I'm torn.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I finally got my open purchase granted, so my motherboard will be returning to the store for a refund (bye bye Prime, I'm not really gonna miss you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So before I order another board, how have peoples experiences been with the CH6? I could go wit that one since they have it in stock, but there is another store that gets the K7 in stock tomorrow so I'm torn.


I went for the CH6 after reading some horror stories about Gigabytes UEFI and bios engineers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Finally a great Ryzen review


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I see, didnt know ram had that big of impact.
> 
> And i tried those exact timings for 2666, it just goes into a 5x boot loop same as xmp. I legit am stuck at 2133 for my 3200 kit, id be super mad had i paid full price for this kit.


Yeah, the RAM does help. Also make sure you don't have hidden processes taking up CPU time. I got in the 1500s @ 3.9, checked the running tasks, killed windows update (







) and ran it again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I went for the CH6 after reading some horror stories about Gigabytes UEFI and bios engineers.


Horror stories about gigabytes? Well, I assume you haven't heard CH6 horror stories.

BIOS could really need some lovin. But lesser options there means lesser chances of borking the system.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Horror stories about gigabytes? Well, I assume you haven't heard CH6 horror stories.
> 
> BIOS could really need some lovin. But lesser options there means lesser chances of borking the system.


Last BIOS fixed it all.

With the CH6 you sorta guaranteed to get good BIOS support in the future, no?


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is it me or is the amd subreddit crazy?
> 
> Oh no, its 2+2 instead of 4+0 for CCX, and apparently its only a 3-10% difference in framerates over 100 fps.
> 
> And the world is ending according to Reddit.


CCXs do have fast connection.


----------



## Kriant

My ultimate side-grade is almost done. Hopefully my 1800x will push over 4.0.....(wishful thinking here). I've put EX360 and 1080 NOVA for cooling, a sliiiiiiiight overkill at the moment, but if I am to put two cards (whether vegas or whatever voltas will be) under water, I think it makes sense.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Last BIOS fixed it all.
> 
> With the CH6 you sorta guaranteed to get good BIOS support in the future, no?


Fixed all? Prevented the issues from occurring.









I do agree that Asus has the best support for development. But to base your horror stories from a couple of guys, naah. The CH6 has about 50% failure rate prior to the last Bios.

The Gaming 5 is a pretty solid board for what it is. I never had any major issues. The K7 is just a step over the G5 really. But considering the cost, I would aptly pick the CH6 over those. But I don't have access to them locally. Would I recommend the Gigas? Yes. For those who are afraid to brick stuff from too many options they have no idea about.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2b4bp2


Damn, that's some AXP 1700 + like breed right there.
Malaysia or China ?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fixed all? Prevented the issues from occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that Asus has the best support for development. But to base your horror stories from a couple of guys, naah. The CH6 has about 50% failure rate prior to the last Bios.
> 
> The Gaming 5 is a pretty solid board for what it is. I never had any major issues. The K7 is just a step over the G5 really. But considering the cost, I would aptly pick the CH6 over those. But I don't have access to them locally. Would I recommend the Gigas? Yes. For those who are afraid to brick stuff from too many options they have no idea about.


Well for me it's not about pricing, in fact the K7 will be cheaper for me than the CH6. As for what I want at this point... I just want a stable mobo that doesn't give me a bluescreen every hour and refuses to boot every now and then. I'm just tired of the Prime x370 Pro I guess.

Oh and for price comparison (keep in mind the prices are in NOK):

Asus Prime x370-Pro 1690,-
Gigabyte Gaming 5 2249,-
Gigabyte Gaming K7 2490,-
Asus Crosshair VI Hero 2790,-


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Damn, that's some AXP 1700 + like breed right there.
> Malaysia or China ?


That was only for validation. I believe it wasnt 24/7 stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Well for me it's not about pricing, in fact the K7 will be cheaper for me than the CH6. As for what I want at this point... I just want a stable mobo that doesn't give me a bluescreen every hour and refuses to boot every now and then. I'm just tired of the Prime x370 Pro I guess.
> 
> Oh and for price comparison (keep in mind the prices are in NOK):
> 
> Asus Prime x370-Pro 1690,-
> Gigabyte Gaming 5 2249,-
> Gigabyte Gaming K7 2490,-
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero 2790,-


I didn't realize it would be that much.

Anyway, 3200MHz RAM works perfectly fine for kits that are capable on both Gigas.

You will have limited options to play with. Less Voltages to tweak and are pretty straightforward simple.

The interface is not that bad now. Again, they kept things simpler than the last Giga I have had. (Hello UD3 Rev3)

Voltage values are straight up following manual input and does not display the actual on the BIOS. Offset is simply Base Voltage + Offset + LLC Effect when inside Windows.

Occassional restarts due to instability will pause at a Q-Code I can't remember. Restart Button to post into the BIOS again.

Fans speed (when adjusted) makes the CPU Clock wonky. I need to verify which header does that.

Num Lock is not readily activated inside the BIOS so tweaking Voltages is annoying when using Num Pads without it activated.

Ocassional resetting of the BIOS when failed attempts happen. Load previous successful settings and OC profiles to the rescue.

OC Button is not working.

BIOS reset button on the board sits beside the Restart Button which can easily be mistakenly pushed when trying to
reach for the Reset.

Those are all my gripes in one post. And yeah. Plastic IO shroud.









I don't think those can pass for horror stories.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

For me since I got a discount on the CH6, the price was the same. A no-brainer to fet the CH6. I payed 2600,- NOK inc shipping, same price as K7 icn shipping.

Now I am wondering about the 1080Ti.. Wait for a custom model or go FE and buy a block for it.

Mus1mus! -Thank you for your help and info!


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time.


I still think of this when I see it

http://www.broforcegame.com/images/broforce.png


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> For me since I got a discount on the CH6, the price was the same. A no-brainer to fet the CH6. I payed 2600,- NOK inc shipping, same price as K7 icn shipping.
> 
> Now I am wondering about the 1080Ti.. Wait for a custom model or go FE and buy a block for it.
> 
> Mus1mus! -Thank you for your help and info!


If you already have an open loop or plans of swapping the cooling then I say get the reference card. Other than that I'm still placing myself firmly on the fence until Vega hits the market, if it' fails yet again and doesn't offer me more for my money then I will bite the bullet and get something from the green guys


----------



## mus1mus

The eagle is not so bad I think.
Synonymous to:
Roman Legion and the Great Murrican Tradition.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And i tried those exact timings for 2666, it just goes into a 5x boot loop same as xmp. I legit am stuck at 2133 for my 3200 kit, id be super mad had i paid full price for this kit.


does the same thing for me with the Fatality AB350 and similar kit. Asrock has been very active updating BIOS releases though. We'll just have to be a little patient. I'm amazed how well this thing performs even with hamstrung ram speeds.

several hours of x264 in handbrake and the only thing I could hear from my case was ryzen yawning at the workload.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> If you already have an open loop or plans of swapping the cooling then I say get the reference card. Other than that I'm still placing myself firmly on the fence until Vega hits the market, if it' fails yet again and doesn't offer me more for my money then I will bite the bullet and get something from the green guys


If only driver support from the green team is as good as the red's, I'd keep my green cards.









And as of this time, green money is plummeting downwards faster. At least from where I am.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I got a G-synch monitor so I am kinda sold to the devil himself.









I've had my four last GPUs under custom water, so the loops i already in order.

Got RMA money from my 980 which I got for free (5200) so the 7200 for the card after discount was not as bad since I also got 5000 for my 1080.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> does the same thing for me with the Fatality AB350 and similar kit. Asrock has been very active updating BIOS releases though. We'll just have to be a little patient. I'm amazed how well this thing performs even with hamstrung ram speeds.
> 
> several hours of x264 in handbrake and the only thing I could hear from my case was ryzen yawning at the workload.


Ya i hear you, just gotta tell myself to be patient lol.

It is also annoying about offset voltage too, like you cant set a certain number to reach the load volts you want, it just gives random numbers whenever you try and enter anything.

My case is also incredibly quiet, with stock cooler and a gtx 1060 even gaming i cant hear a peep out of it (h440 case helps too i suppose).


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If only driver support from the green team is as good as the red's, I'd keep my green cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as of this time, green money is plummeting downwards faster. At least from where I am.


yeah drivers is one of the things that I really don't like about nvidia, but I also haven't really liked their business practices since they bought out PhysX in 2008.

Anyway... thinking I might go for the K7 then if it's a more stable card than CH6. Don't want that Prime instability again at least.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> No board or RAM (All in route), but got my 1700 in today. Here are the numbers
> 
> YD1700BBM88AE
> UA 1707PGT
> 9R64401N70222
> Malaysia


Why do people post the batch numbers etc like that?

Can it give some indication of max overclockability?

Just curious


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> yeah drivers is one of the things that I really don't like about nvidia, but I also haven't really liked their business practices since they bought out PhysX in 2008.
> 
> Anyway... thinking I might go for the K7 then if it's a more stable card than CH6. Don't want that Prime instability again at least.


I can show you things the K7 has inside the BIOS when I get back to the rig to help you decide. The only option it offers over the Gaming 5 is the BCLK adjustment that doesn't go past 108 MHz.

What that means, you can't drop the RAM divider to a lower value like 2666 and work your way up to reach 2933MHz and beyond RAM speeds via BCLK OC. That should have been made possible as non-tweakable timings seems to be tied to the dividers. I guess BIOS revision may offer that. But for now, with just a single BIOS available for the board, is impossible. Auto Rules may be on the high side. But does give you stability.


----------



## verovdp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is it me or is the amd subreddit crazy?
> 
> Oh no, its 2+2 instead of 4+0 for CCX, and apparently its only a 3-10% difference in framerates over 100 fps.
> 
> And the world is ending according to Reddit.


Well, it's Reddit I'm not sure why you would expect sane and logical discussions there to begin with


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Why do people post the batch numbers etc like that?
> 
> Can it give some indication of max overclockability?
> 
> Just curious


Yes. Some batches are better than others.

Basically, they make many CPUs on a single large silicon wafer. Some areas of the wafer are going to be better quality than other areas. These areas are what the batch numbers are referencing.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can show you things the K7 has inside the BIOS when I get back to the rig to help you decide. The only option it offers over the Gaming 5 is the BCLK adjustment that doesn't go past 108 MHz.
> 
> What that means, you can't drop the RAM divider to a lower value like 2666 and work your way up to reach 2933MHz and beyond RAM speeds via BCLK OC. That should have been made possible as non-tweakable timings seems to be tied to the dividers. I guess BIOS revision may offer that. But for now, with just a single BIOS available for the board, is impossible. Auto Rules may be on the high side. But does give you stability.


Great, I'm not sure what it all means but I was able to set the timings and clock of my ram on the Prime. It's slow ram, but I was able to set it at spec at least, not that it helped with stability.

Also considering it's sometinh like 20$-30$ difference in price between the K7 and gaming 5 for me I'm not sure which one I would be better off getting. The CH6 is clearer in that sense that sense that it offers a lot more functions than the Prime, but it's still got an Asus BIOS.


----------



## Scotty99

Gonna mess with overclock tomorrow. If i want to target 1.24v at load should i pick 1.187v with lvl 1 LLC or 1.25v with lvl 5 LLC? Those are the only two options asrock has in bios (no in betweens).


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Gonna mess with overclock tomorrow. If i want to target 1.24v at load should i pick 1.187v with lvl 1 LLC or 1.25v with lvl 5 LLC? Those are the only two options asrock has in bios (no in betweens).


You don't have level 2-4 options? I do...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You don't have level 2-4 options? I do...


No i have 1-5 LLC, but when selecting volts i cant manually enter a number i have to either pick 1.187 or 1.25.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Why do people post the batch numbers etc like that?
> 
> Can it give some indication of max overclockability?
> 
> Just curious


Right now, hopefully enough people supply information about there chips to us, and someone can figure out something about a "Golden Batch" and those will be hunted. Also, Maybe finding out if the Mala or China chips could be better or are the same.

tl;dr we have no idea. Just submitting in data and hoping one day we'll get a semi-good answer.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i have 1-5 LLC, but when selecting volts i cant manually enter a number i have to either pick 1.187 or 1.25.


?


----------



## rv8000

Super pumped right now! My G.skill Trident Z 3200 b-die kit came in, manually set speed and timings, and bam booted first shot!



I just wish my AM4 mounting kit would get here


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Super pumped right now! My G.skill Trident Z 3200 b-die kit came in, manually set speed and timings, and bam booted first shot!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish my AM4 mounting kit would get here


Which kit u waiting for?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Which kit u waiting for?


Noctua AM4 kit. They were kind enough to send me one free of charge even though I had no receipt of purchase because ebay history wouldn't go back further than 3 years for invoices. If I'm lucky it may come in tomorrow, they said 10-14 days internationally.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Noctua AM4 kit. They were kind enough to send me one free of charge even though I had no receipt of purchase because ebay history wouldn't go back further than 3 years for invoices. If I'm lucky it may come in tomorrow, they said 10-14 days internationally.


Yea they are awesome, got mine within a week but im close to austria lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> AMD has now confirmed to the ComputerBase that all Ryzen 5 processors are based on the 8-core die. The two 6-core models always use three cores from each cluster (3 + 3), the two 4-core models always have two (2 + 2). Ryzen 5 1600X, 1600 and 1500X still offer the full 16 MB L3 cache, the Ryzen 5 1400, however, only 8 MB. The original message has been added.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=it&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2017-03%2Fryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-release-date-preis-update%2F&sandbox=1


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea they are awesome, got mine within a week but im close to austria lol


Yea, was pleasantly surprised by the CS and rep. The e-mail turn-around time was impressive too.

It's amazing how much DDR4 speed affects the mins on some of the games I play; seeing about a 10-13 FPS on minimum increase in GW2 just from going 2133 > 3200, with my cpu still @ stock


----------



## jprovido

just need to drop in the 1700x (will be delivered today







) and my matx ryzen build is complete


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*


We all know the logic reason behind this, but I'm still a bit uncomfortable with it, seeing as the interconnect isn't really Ryzen's strongest point.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*


We can all stop expecting higher clocks now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> just need to drop in the 1700x (will be delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and my matx ryzen build is complete


looking good. can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## rubicsphere

Would anyone be willing to trade an R7 CPU for a Founders Edition GTX 1070 (Nvidia brand) bought within the last week (+ or - cash)? Please PM me if interested and I can start an official trade thread. GPU would come with box, accessories, and code for either For Honor or Wildlands. Receipt as well.


----------



## SpecChum

Can't actually remember if I've asked this, but...

Seems it's pretty much a silicon lottery on the memory controller side too, is there any evidence an 1800x can OC memory better?

(yes, I've still got an unopened 1700 and 1800x, and yes, I'm still not sure which one to keep - with all the issues I'm leaning towards 1800x at stock for now until BIOS matures lol)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Can't actually remember if I've asked this, but...
> 
> Seems it's pretty much a silicon lottery on the memory controller side too, is there any evidence an 1800x can OC memory better?
> 
> (yes, I've still got an unopened 1700 and 1800x, and yes, I'm still not sure which one to keep - with all the issues I'm leaning towards 1800x at stock for now until BIOS matures lol)


I don't think there is any concrete evidence that any of the R7's have different imc potential. It's pretty much up to motherboard vendors to support/test a wide enough variety of kits before anyone can really test properly. I also highly doubt there will be any different between R7 models when it comes down to memory clocks.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Can't actually remember if I've asked this, but...
> 
> Seems it's pretty much a silicon lottery on the memory controller side too, is there any evidence an 1800x can OC memory better?
> 
> (yes, I've still got an unopened 1700 and 1800x, and yes, I'm still not sure which one to keep - with all the issues I'm leaning towards 1800x at stock for now until BIOS matures lol)


I doubt the chips have been selected based on the memory controller, as the main factor for the chip would be reaching promised clock speeds. So with the 1800x you should have a chip that at least runs at 3.6ghz base clock and boosts 1 core up to 4.0ghz. If they did not supply that in an 1800x chip then they would be looking at having to rma a bunch of CPUs.

So while some chips may have that nice combo of a golden chip (4.1-4.2ghz) and a really good binned memory controller I doubt it's been their focus to get them like that.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

After seing LLT's 1080Ti review, I think a 4ghz 1700 will fare well with a 1080Ti at 1440P.

240 (45mm) + 360 (60mm) should be plenty for 1.35V 1700 + 1080Ti at stock volt or undervolted?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 240 (45mm) + 360 (60mm) should be plenty for 1.35V 1700 + 1080Ti at stock volt or undervolted?


Even with both CPU and GPU overclocked, that would be enough radiator.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*


Now the question is are they lasered or unlockable. could be fun times.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Now the question is are they lasered or unlockable. could be fun times.


Pencils at the ready!

haha, good times


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD has now confirmed to the ComputerBase that all Ryzen 5 processors are based on the 8-core die. The two 6-core models always use three cores from each cluster (3 + 3), the two 4-core models always have two (2 + 2). Ryzen 5 1600X, 1600 and 1500X still offer the full 16 MB L3 cache, the Ryzen 5 1400, however, only 8 MB. The original message has been added.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=it&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2017-03%2Fryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-release-date-preis-update%2F&sandbox=1
Click to expand...

Ah damn. Was really hoping that the rumors would be incorrect. 4 core parts that are just broken 8 core parts...yeah no way those will be really interesting besides the price they're going to be sold at.


----------



## bardacuda

If they are unlockable they are going to be extremely interesting.


----------



## bluej511

If anyone is in France/Belgium/Switzerland, ldlc.com is having 50€ off with a 500€ purchase, so anyone who doesnt have a mobo and r7 cpu yet good time to buy. They have quite a bit of mobos in stock as well ax and b chipsets.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD has now confirmed to the ComputerBase that all Ryzen 5 processors are based on the 8-core die. The two 6-core models always use three cores from each cluster (3 + 3), the two 4-core models always have two (2 + 2). Ryzen 5 1600X, 1600 and 1500X still offer the full 16 MB L3 cache, the Ryzen 5 1400, however, only 8 MB. The original message has been added.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=it&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2017-03%2Fryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-release-date-preis-update%2F&sandbox=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah damn. Was really hoping that the rumors would be incorrect. 4 core parts that are just broken 8 core parts...yeah no way those will be really interesting besides the price they're going to be sold at.
Click to expand...

Thats a little surprising that they would do 2+2 because that could have some large negative impacts on some games.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats a little surprising that they would do 2+2 because that could have some large negative impacts on some games.


Best to wait for the APUs.







HBM and so on!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats a little surprising that they would do 2+2 because that could have some large negative impacts on some games.


I've seen only a couple fps difference here or there when there needs to be communication between core complexes. Is there a source showing greater differences?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thats a little surprising that they would do 2+2 because that could have some large negative impacts on some games.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen only a couple fps difference here or there when there needs to be communication between core complexes. Is there a source showing greater differences?
Click to expand...

When your reduced to only 2 cores instead of a 4 core CCX doing the work There will be a negative difference. Its strictly due to that cross talk CCX latency.

4+4 Crosstalk few FPS reduced can't be compared to 2+2. Its like gaming on a Dual Socket i3 rig.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Now the question is are they lasered or unlockable. could be fun times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Pencils at the ready!
> 
> haha, good times


That takes me back, I fondly remember doing a bit of colouring on Socket A.









I was just a sprite at the time so I had to clean many a house to earn the dosh for my Tbird but it was well worth it!


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Asus' quality is top notch on their high ends. Support, is the best IMO. Optimisations, over the top. RMA, I guess it really varies with location.


I am impressed with their forum interaction here, though the C6H did scare me a little. That's why I wound up with a Taichi instead. That and dumb luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Wait...Asus is the only guys in this forum supporting customers. No reports of bricked boards post 0902 BIOS. 3200MHz speeds on RAM. Weekly BIOS updates (just about). Top tier TI VRM's, excellent DAC and OpAMP, highest pump wattage output of all boards...how is that mediocre?


There's a guy on XS that bricked his C6H at the start of an LN2 run with 0902. Same boot loop followed by failure reported by others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> its 2017, maybe we should all get out our floppydrives aswell ?


YES

FWIW I installed Win10 from USB without a hitch. Rufus ftw. I don't even use optical media anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I had a LOT of problems with Microsoft's "Media Creation Tool" software using USB flash drives.


I have not had any problems with the Insider Preview build .isos of Win10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, the Gigabyte X370s are rare as hen's teeth now?


Not as a rare as the Taichi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> ******* Amazon botched it hard. I'll never pre-order from them again. Newegg only.
> 
> Taichi is pretty dang nice on the VRM front.


It's nice for a lot of things! Though the Intel wireless NIC has been terrible for me so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Why do people post the batch numbers etc like that?
> 
> Can it give some indication of max overclockability?
> 
> Just curious


Sometimes.

So here is my entry!

*
drmrlordx
Ryzen 7 1800X
Stock clocks (3700 MHz?)
NH-D15S + 2x NF-A14 IndustrialPPC 3000rpm + stock fan
ASRock X370 Taichi
Stock voltage (.616v???)
http://valid.x86.fr/pft8yu
*

Haven't tweaked it at all except to flash to UEFI rev 1.55 beta. Oh, for me, AMD Master and HWiNFO64 are reporting the same temps (I am getting a +20C offset). CPU-z reports stupid-low voltage of .616v during CPU-z benchmark, while HWiNFO64 reports 1.55v . . . ha!

Package power sits at around 95W during CPU-z stress test.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

I install all my OS's from usb. I don't even have an optical drive.


----------



## SpeedyVT

What's everyone using for checking CPU stability? I'm certain most still don't support.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> What's everyone using for checking CPU stability? I'm certain most still don't support.


Y-Cruncher stress test for me. Been using it since Vishera thanks to @mus1mus


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I install all my OS's from usb. I don't even have an optical drive.


Pft i do. Cheaper games on release day, faster install then ADSL download, and get this, theres something called CDs that sound 100x better then mp3s and 10x better then flac lol. Optical drive ftw.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Uh, i'm just going to repaste why I think they went with 2+2 instead of 4+0 for the quad Ryzens:

If AMD is working with the developers for games, I see why they chose to use both CCXs no matter what.
Keeps the optimization uniform across the entire Ryzen stack, except for the Ryzen 3 models though, 4c/4t. (actually, wait, they'll do 2x2 on Ryzen 3, just without SMT)

developers will be coding in regard to the two CCX topology in the future, instead of two ways about it

(4+0 vs 2+2)

The coding is different with these different CCX setups, so it saves time if AMD again, tell devs to optimize for the two CCXs setup.

And also, an economic reason for 2+2 instead of preferred 4+0:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5zso97/why_are_people_acting_like_22_cores_is_a_choice/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Y-Cruncher stress test for me. Been using it since Vishera thanks to @mus1mus


Yep. Good stresser for the variety of instruction sets it has. Only FFT doesn't stress Ryzen on the said stress tool.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Uh, i'm just going to repaste why I think they went with 2+2 instead of 4+0 for the quad Ryzens:
> 
> If AMD is working with the developers for games, I see why they chose to use both CCXs no matter what.
> Keeps the optimization uniform across the entire Ryzen stack, except for the Ryzen 3 models though, 4c/4t. (actually, wait, they'll do 2x2 on Ryzen 3, just without SMT)
> 
> developers will be coding in regard to the two CCX topology in the future, instead of two ways about it
> 
> (4+0 vs 2+2)
> 
> The coding is different with these different CCX setups, so it saves time if AMD again, tell devs to optimize for the two CCXs setup.
> 
> And also, an economic reason for 2+2 instead of preferred 4+0:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5zso97/why_are_people_acting_like_22_cores_is_a_choice/


When you come to think about it, a CCX may not support Dual Channel memory or simply, memory controllers are not really part of the CCX.

1800X = 2 Full CCX = 8C/16T = Dual Channel Memory
Naples = 8 Full CCX = 32C/64T = Octa Channel Memory.

Bring out the 16C/32T HEDT Zen AMD!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Uh, i'm just going to repaste why I think they went with 2+2 instead of 4+0 for the quad Ryzens:
> 
> If AMD is working with the developers for games, I see why they chose to use both CCXs no matter what.
> Keeps the optimization uniform across the entire Ryzen stack, except for the Ryzen 3 models though, 4c/4t. (actually, wait, they'll do 2x2 on Ryzen 3, just without SMT)
> 
> developers will be coding in regard to the two CCX topology in the future, instead of two ways about it
> 
> (4+0 vs 2+2)
> 
> The coding is different with these different CCX setups, so it saves time if AMD again, tell devs to optimize for the two CCXs setup.
> 
> And also, an economic reason for 2+2 instead of preferred 4+0:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5zso97/why_are_people_acting_like_22_cores_is_a_choice/


The optimisation bit was my supposition as well. It makes the most sense in terms of encouraging developers to work within a single CCX paradigm with regards to Ryzen.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Y-Cruncher stress test for me. Been using it since Vishera thanks to @mus1mus


Seems like 3.85ghz is exactly before the voltage curve kicks in.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Seems like 3.85ghz is exactly before the voltage curve kicks in.


That's what my testing confirmed, at least for my chip. By 3.9GHz my chip wants 1.37v or so, and by 3.95 we're nearing 1.4v territory. I may push forward a bit more as we learn more about these chips, but I'm quite pleased with performance right now.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's what my testing confirmed, at least for my chip. By 3.9GHz my chip wants 1.37v or so, and by 3.95 we're nearing 1.4v territory. I may push forward a bit more as we learn more about these chips, but I'm quite pleased with performance right now.


Well eight cores on a smaller die package than Intel with a great under voltage is incredibly nice. This may not be the best desktop processor in terms of clock, but wait till we see these in laptops. 2.5ghz should be less than 45watts TDP. This would destroy all productivity laptops. Overclocking this reminds me a lot like overclocking AM1 chips we got back in 2014.

I think it's best to pull off on them a bit till more BIOS versions come out.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's what my testing confirmed, at least for my chip. By 3.9GHz my chip wants 1.37v or so, and by 3.95 we're nearing 1.4v territory. I may push forward a bit more as we learn more about these chips, but I'm quite pleased with performance right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well eight cores on a smaller die package than Intel with a great under voltage is incredibly nice. This may not be the best desktop processor in terms of clock, but wait till we see these in laptops. 2.5ghz should be less than 45watts TDP. This would destroy all productivity laptops. Overclocking this reminds me a lot like overclocking AM1 chips we got back in 2014.
> 
> I think it's best to pull off on them a bit till more BIOS versions come out.
Click to expand...

Oh ya I can't wait to see that, at very least quad core laptops at power levels of intels duals would be amazing. I heard the 1700's people have got them down to 15w and doing insane workloads still.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Haven't tweaked it at all except to flash to UEFI rev 1.55 beta. Oh, for me, AMD Master and HWiNFO64 are reporting the same temps (I am getting a +20C offset). CPU-z reports stupid-low voltage of .616v during CPU-z benchmark, while HWiNFO64 reports 1.55v . . . ha!
> 
> Package power sits at around 95W during CPU-z stress test.


that seem to be the same with the asrock killer sli board, seem that's asrocks version of voltage.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here with killer ac?

Either i am derpy or can you not enter what voltages you want? Whenever i try and enter a voltage manually it auto changes it to a value pre determined in the bios. Example, i try and input 1.24v and it changes it to 1.25, or i try 1.17 it will change it to 1.187.


----------



## mus1mus

Damn. A lot of penalty going against the 2+2 on the quads.

Giga has this option.









Scratch that -- bad run on the 2+2..,

2+2


4+0


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Damn. A lot of penalty going against the 2+2 on the quads.
> 
> Giga has this option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch that -- bad run on the 2+2..,


Does it look like this?


----------



## mus1mus

Yep.


----------



## Scotty99

First shot at OC started low, just changed multi to 37 and its stable with "stock" volts 1.168 max temps of 60c under stress test, 43c while gaming. 1.168v for an all core 3.7 OC decent?

Also would love to know if you asrock owner are having troubles entering the exact voltages you want, when i try and enter a specific value it auto changes in the bios.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> First shot at OC started low, just changed multi to 37 and its stable with "stock" volts 1.168 max temps of 60c under stress test, 43c while gaming. 1.168v for an all core 3.7 OC decent?
> 
> Also would love to know if you asrock owner are having troubles entering the exact voltages you want, when i try and enter a specific value it auto changes in the bios.


So has your experience been noticeably better with the 1700 over 2500k?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> So has your experience been noticeably better with the 1700 over 2500k?


All my games play fine but ive encountered bugs (which i expected). For example chrome scrolling feels choppy on my new PC for some reason, i have the exact same browser settings as my old PC as its synced between them so i dunno. My ram is also stuck at 2133 mhz so that is cutting into performance quite a bit as well as not being able to enter the exact volts i want. There is also the voltage monitoring bug where cpu-z reads half of actual vcore, but thats an asrock thing again.

Main thing thats bothering me is chrome scrolling, it definitely does not feel as smooth as my old pc and i have no idea why. Ive tried enabling/disabling smooth scrolling as well as hardware acceleration under chrome:flags, no dice.


----------



## MrPerforations

what an odd merchant I have.
started out with the 1700 at £330 and the carbon at £159, I was a few pounds short of buying it so I brought the asrock killer sli and 1700. checked last night and the 1700 had dropped to £313 and the carbon went to £170, so I changed the 1700 for a 1700 and got some money off.
checked tonight and the carbon had changed again to £165, so I changed my killer to a carbon and got them at the price I wanted, dam lucky.








so now I am waiting till next Friday for a 1700 and a carbon, nice.
its like they want me to have what I wanted.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> All my games play fine but ive encountered bugs (which i expected). For example chrome scrolling feels choppy on my new PC for some reason, i have the exact same browser settings as my old PC as its synced between them so i dunno. My ram is also stuck at 2133 mhz so that is cutting into performance quite a bit as well as not being able to enter the exact volts i want. There is also the voltage monitoring bug where cpu-z reads half of actual vcore, but thats an asrock thing again.
> 
> Main thing thats bothering me is chrome scrolling, it definitely does not feel as smooth as my old pc and i have no idea why. Ive tried enabling/disabling smooth scrolling as well as hardware acceleration under chrome:flags, no dice.


Is scrolling choppy with all browsers?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Is scrolling choppy with all browsers?


That's usually a video driver. Browsers use GPGPU acceleration.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Has anyone tested FSB overclocking and how it corresponds to voltage?


----------



## virpz

What about having the country of origin info - Malaysia and China on the Club ?








Maybe they differ like in the old days of AXP, wer Germany made ones wer a bit better on OC.

I received mine 1700 today, made in Malaysia,


----------



## Scotty99

wow i actually got my ram past 2133, entered 15-15-15-36 2400 and it booted. Cinebench score went up nearly 100 points from 2133 to 2400...

Thats all she will do tho, 2666 no go lol.

Gonna leave it like this til asrock puts out another bios, 3700 all core overclock and cas 15 2400 ram, have to settle with that for a while.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> What about having the country of origin info - Malaysia and China on the Club ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they differ like in the old days of AXP, wer Germany made ones wer a bit better on OC.
> 
> I received mine 1700 today, made in Malaysia,


They're all diffused in the states so it defeats the idea that China or Malaysia are better.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> They're all diffused in the states so it defeats the idea that China or Malaysia are better.


I don't know, I love china but maybe their flux is not so good compared to Malaysia ?


----------



## navjack27

yo, great benchmarks guys


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yo, great benchmarks guys


I can barely read that


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> What about having the country of origin info - Malaysia and China on the Club ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they differ like in the old days of AXP, wer Germany made ones wer a bit better on OC.
> 
> I received mine 1700 today, made in Malaysia,


@gupsterg has been helpfully compiling these stats in hopes that we'll see any patterns emerging.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I can barely read that


i had to zoom out in chrome to fit what i wanted in the screeny. use ur phone as a magnifying glass


----------



## monohouse

just did a dirty run of cinebench R15 on my x45/x43/x24 haswell, got 180 points in single
an 1(7/8)00(x) does between 150 and 160 and it's one of the tests that show him at the best light
on the other hard it demolishes my haswell by some 300 gap in the cpuz single bench
what's the deal ?


----------



## Scotty99

CPUz single core must be off, my 1700 is like 600 points ahead of 2500k there but they are basically tied in cinebench single.


----------



## ChronoBodi

CPU-z got coked up on 512kb L2 cache in Ryzen compared to 256kb cache of Intels.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> CPUz single core must be off, my 1700 is like 600 points ahead of 2500k there but they are basically tied in cinebench single.


CPUz seems spot on
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1700_review,9.html


Your Cinebench seems off

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1700_review,10.html


----------



## Scotty99

My 2500k is at 4.2 forgot to say









CPU-z single is definitely favoring ryzen for some reason, maybe as the guy said above with the l2 cache.


----------



## monohouse

yes, the cache, I didn't think about it, the information shows that Zen's L3 sucks, however it turns out that's not where the Zen's action is, I think it's the L2 that does all the heavy lifting, if you look the at the cache performance, you see Zen's L2 is shining compared to the intel's, but what doesn't make sense to me is why the gaming performance doesn't show it, I mean games historically have shown a particularly positive reaction to L2's more than anything else (remember the Core 2 Duo E6xxx vs E8xxx, more cache gave more performance), the other funny thing is that one of the pics uploaded by a user shows that minimum fps increased (in one case even by 100%) over intel offerings, but in average fps didn't overtake intel, this appears to confirm the rumor that Zen has more fps consistency (reduced stuttering) compared to intel (too bad nobody does a frame times evaluation, just frame rates)


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My 2500k is at 4.2 forgot to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z single is definitely favoring ryzen for some reason, maybe as the guy said above with the l2 cache.


Whether it is cache or whatever... is not cache a performing factor of every cpu?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My 2500k is at 4.2 forgot to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z single is definitely favoring ryzen for some reason, maybe as the guy said above with the l2 cache.


Single-threaded workloads come in more than one flavour and it appears that Ryzen particularly enjoys the taste of whatever CPU-Z is cooking for single-threaded work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> yes, the cache, I didn't think about it, the information shows that Zen's L3 sucks, however it turns out that's not where the Zen's action is, I think it's the L2 that does all the heavy lifting, if you look the at the cache performance, you see Zen's L2 is shining compared to the intel's, but what doesn't make sense to me is why the gaming performance doesn't show it, I mean games historically have shown a particularly positive reaction to L2's more than anything else (remember the Core 2 Duo E6xxx vs E8xxx, more cache gave more performance), the other funny thing is that one of the pics uploaded by a user shows that minimum fps increased (in one case even by 100%) over intel offerings, but in average fps didn't overtake intel, this appears to confirm the rumor that Zen has more fps consistency (reduced stuttering) compared to intel (too bad nobody does a frame times evaluation, just frame rates)


Yes, Ryzen is notably solid with frametimes, even working within its crippling and completely devaluing 1080p death zone (I hate that I have to qualify the inherent sarcasm here). It's empirically superior in mid-range Crossfire (480's) in terms of smoothness and playability as compared to the same multi-GPU setup on my 6700k or 3930k (both at 4.6GHz). That's to say nothing of how much better it is than the 5GHz 8370 I'd used with those GPU's as well.

Whatever work needs to be done in future software optimisation for the dual-CCX design, it's clear to me that AMD has really done well with SMT and core communication on an architectural level.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Whether it is cache or whatever... is not cache a performing factor of every cpu?


Yep.


----------



## jprovido

ryzen matx build complete


----------



## SuperZan

It's looking nice! I enjoy the colour aesthetic you've used. Well done.


----------



## Scotty99

Welp figured out my scrolling issues in chrome, i had "smooth scrolling" set to disabled on my old pc that is why everything looked off.

Disabled and all is good


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Is scrolling choppy with all browsers?


Only use FireFox, disabled smooth scrolling and hardware acceleration and no issues







, Win 7 Pro







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> What's everyone using for checking CPU stability? I'm certain most still don't support.


When profiling OC for my CPU I found x264 made it fall over quicker the RealBench. For example an OC that passed 2hrs RB Stress mode failed in loop 1 of x264.

Then I quite like [email protected] as a stability test, as it produces something.

So I had decided on my R7 1700 to use 3.8GHz ACB OC. This passed 1hr of x264, 2hrs RealBench at +106.25mV offset in ROM, ~1.319V on DMM. So I upped it to +112.50mV just to be "safe", set about running [email protected], passed ~8hr run. Upped RAM from 2133MHz to 2400MHz and the mobo automatically took SOC from say 0.838V to 1.015V (on DMM), this did not last 5hrs [email protected], had 3x WHEA errors L3 cache







.

Now I've manually lowered SOC to 0.950V, even though the recommendation is to up SOC for higher RAM clock I thought perhaps my CPU not like it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can show you things the K7 has inside the BIOS when I get back to the rig to help you decide. The only option it offers over the Gaming 5 is the BCLK adjustment that doesn't go past 108 MHz.
> 
> What that means, you can't drop the RAM divider to a lower value like 2666 and work your way up to reach 2933MHz and beyond RAM speeds via BCLK OC. That should have been made possible as non-tweakable timings seems to be tied to the dividers. I guess BIOS revision may offer that. But for now, with just a single BIOS available for the board, is impossible. Auto Rules may be on the high side. But does give you stability.


Ended up with the CH6... It's a gamble again but it seems that the gigabytes was bought out the second they got in stock. I guess I'll load up a usb stick with a BIOS right away so it's ready when it coems in the mail...


----------



## gupsterg

New release of HWiNFO







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> We have a 100% solution for the occasional erratic ITE sensor readouts on ASUS CH6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See here for a test version of HWiNFO: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/1430#post_25931958


----------



## Scotty99

More i think about it, ill probably leave my 1700 at 3.7ghz all core OC. All the power saving features are enabled and clocks/volts come down at idle, is 1.168v considered low or normal for this oc? Im sure ill mess around later but this may be my everyday OC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Ended up with the CH6... It's a gamble again but it seems that the gigabytes was bought out the second they got in stock. I guess I'll load up a usb stick with a BIOS right away so it's ready when it coems in the mail...


It's a nice choice nevertheless.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah! The K7 was sold out, and the G5. Either it was a fake stock, or it was sold out.

Picked up my CH6 today. Will install everything expect the loop on Sunday. I need my precious 1080TI + waterblock first.


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does it look like this?
> 
> bro how are you at 29c? My chip stays at 40c even with my corsair h110i gt! Are you using custom water set up??? halp me pllleeaasseee


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> More i think about it, ill probably leave my 1700 at 3.7ghz all core OC. All the power saving features are enabled and clocks/volts come down at idle, is 1.168v considered low or normal for this oc? Im sure ill mess around later but this may be my everyday OC.


Quote:


> CPU Stock (R7 1700), so ACB is 3.2GHz = ~1.089V steady on DMM for VCORE with x264.
> I set 3.7GHz ACB OC, I do no "funky" stuff else in UEFI, set only +0.01875V offset, load x264 = ~1.228V on DMM.


Dunno how good mine is, above settings tested with x264 1hrs, RB stress mode 2hrs. Starting to use [email protected] as well now and gonna test with Y-Cruncher (cheers @mus1mus @SuperZan @josephimports







) .

I get full down volting / clocking even in 3.9GHz profile.


----------



## MrPerforations

my merchant has changed prices again, 4th time I have replaced items with same item different price.








god knows where my money is now, on the card, in the merchants hand, lucky theres a week to go for them to actually get the money.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> More i think about it, ill probably leave my 1700 at 3.7ghz all core OC. All the power saving features are enabled and clocks/volts come down at idle, is 1.168v considered low or normal for this oc? Im sure ill mess around later but this may be my everyday OC.


1700 doesn't have 3.7Ghz all core OC. It's 3.1Ghz









3.7Ghz is precision boost, so 2 core max.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1700 doesn't have 3.7Ghz all core OC. It's 3.1Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7Ghz is precision boost, so 2 core max.


I set mine manually in the bios so all cores boost to 3.7ghz, out of the box the all core boost is 3.2ghz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 1700 doesn't have 3.7Ghz all core OC. It's 3.1Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7Ghz is precision boost, so 2 core max.


3.2GHz ACB is what I've observed with UEFI defaults.


----------



## SpecChum

Sorry, yes, 3.2.

I knew it wasn't 3.7 tho, that's what the 1800x is


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Sorry, yes, 3.2.
> 
> I knew it wasn't 3.7 tho, that's what the 1800x is


I saved 170 dollars with 3 seconds of bios adjustments







Thanks AMD


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I saved 170 dollars with 3 seconds of bios adjustments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AMD


Haha, it's awesome isn't it.

I've STILL got an unopened 1700 and an unopened 1800x at home.

Building tonight I think.

I know the 1700 is far greater value but something is telling me to use the 1800x and run stock until BIOS settles down. I won't lie, cash isn't really an issue.

Choosing is driving me insane! haha


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Haha, it's awesome isn't it.
> 
> I've STILL got an unopened 1700 and an unopened 1800x at home.
> 
> Building tonight I think.
> 
> I know the 1700 is far greater value but something is telling me to use the 1800x and run stock until BIOS settles down. I won't lie, cash isn't really an issue.
> 
> Choosing is driving me insane! haha


I would imagine with most boards all you have to do is set multi to 3700 and it will run perfectly without touching anything else in the bios. Ive seen this from many people, pretty safe bet it would work for you.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I would imagine with most boards all you have to do is set multi to 3700 and it will run perfectly without touching anything else in the bios. Ive seen this from many people, pretty safe bet it would work for you.


True, but then I lose up to 400Mhz dual core speed.


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

Lord_Zed in the OCuk thread has "gripe" with his 1700X and planning on selling and getting a 1700. I reckon 1800X no point in keeping, you have a C6H which is more than capable of getting the 1700 to 1800X levels IMO.

Below from The Stilt :-
Quote:


> For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following: 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF), 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF), 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC) and 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


Now my R7 1700 is only needing +0.01875V offset, actual VCORE is ~1.228V on DMM, technically +0.139V over stock DMM reading.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> True, but then I lose up to 400Mhz dual core speed.


Also true, but you get a cooler running chip that consumes less power in the 1700.....oh and a sick looking heatsink to boot


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> Lord_Zed in the OCuk thread has "gripe" with his 1700X and planning on selling and getting a 1700. I reckon 1800X no point in keeping, you have a C6H which is more than capable of getting the 1700 to 1800X levels IMO.
> 
> Below from The Stilt :-
> Now my R7 1700 is only needing +0.01875V offset, actual VCORE is ~1.228V on DMM, technically +0.139V over stock DMM reading.


I know, I know lol









I probably will go 1700, I've been overclocking for years, no idea why I'm so apprehensive this time. Online horror stories I guess, boards dying, RAM just stopping working.

it's got to me man haha

Thanks tho, you're all the voice of reason I need.

Plus, if my 1700 is a dud, I can blame you lot. Win / Win!


----------



## gupsterg

@SpecChum

LOL, he is on here as well







. Anyhow something I noted







.

Stock CPU 3.2GHz ACB, idle is ~1.4GHz. I go into AMD CBS on the C6H, set only PState 0 as 3.8GHz idle is now ~1.5GHz, I change to 3.9GHz idle is now ~1.5GHz.

So you see I reckon the aspect of PB, etc is changing







, so you may not miss out on dual core 400MHz.

Another bit of testing, Pstate 2 has 1550Mhz in all cases above for the R7 1700, you can lower this and idle is lower, you can up it but Pstate 0 needs to go higher as well for it to gain more on idle.

Next PState 1 is 2700MHz on R7 1700, I believe we can "meddle" with this as well







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SpecChum
> 
> LOL, he is on here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyhow something I noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Stock CPU 3.2GHz ACB, idle is ~1.4GHz. I go into AMD CBS on the C6H, set only PState 0 as 3.8GHz idle is now ~1.5GHz, I change to 3.9GHz idle is now ~1.5GHz.
> 
> So you see I reckon the aspect of PB, etc is changing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so you may not miss out on dual core 400MHz.
> 
> Another bit of testing, Pstate 2 has 1550Mhz in all cases above for the R7 1700, you can lower this and idle is lower, you can up it but Pstate 0 needs to go higher as well for it to gain more on idle.
> 
> Next PState 1 is 2700MHz on R7 1700, I believe we can "meddle" with this as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's interesting.

Ideal solution would be around 3.9Ghz ACB with the XFR type 4.1Ghz+ boost still active on a 1700.

That would be awesome.


----------



## gupsterg

XFR goes from what I'm seeing. So far I've been just say monitoring what goes on at idle/full load in SW and say DMM reads for voltage.

SB, 1.8V PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC are all a steady voltage idle/loaded. VCORE bounces at idle and depending on app loading CPU VCORE is bouncy or steady (heavier load = steady).

On 3.8GHz without playing with PState 2 idle is 0.621V - 0.747v, with playing I can get it down to ~ 0.574V - 0.699V. I have asked some C6H owners who have DMM to verify some voltages with idle/load and PState 2 edits.

Latest HWiNFO v5.47-3109 so far in ~2.5hrs been without crazy low and high values







. All that should be "steady" read outs for voltage are pretty good now on min/max. Even VCORE is seeming good for range but still out from actual measured by DMM.


----------



## gtbtk

A thought occured to me this afternoon.

Has anyone tried enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on their Nvidia Graphics card? There is potential for it to at least mitigate or even solve the poor Gaming performance problem. This changes from using traditional IRQs and reduces latency particularly when it is writing to memory.

If you want to try MSI mode you need to make a simple Registry edit

Open Device manager and find the listing for your Graphics adapter

In device properties dialog, Switch to "Details" tab.

Select "Device Instance Path" in "Properties" dropdown box.

Write down "Value" (for example "PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_1609103C&REV_00\3&11 583659&0&B0").

This is relative registry path under the key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN.......".

Go to that device`s registry key ("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum \PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_1609103C&REV_00\3&11 583659&0&B0") and locate down the subkey "Device Parameters\Interrupt Management".

drill down to Device Parameters\Interrupt Management\*MessageSignaledInterruptProperties*" and create a new DWORD value "*MSISupported*" equals to "0x00000001".

You can export a copy of the key you just created to a *.reg file so it is easy to apply after your next driver update by just double clicking on the file and rebooting.

Reboot the PC.


----------



## Nickyvida

So i got my motherboard, like finally. Bad thing, is that i can only assemble on monday.


----------



## SuperZan

Hey, at least you've got the board. Congratulations.







I know you've been waiting.

You'll have to tell us how you go with the Pro Carbon. That was the other board I was considering besides the GT7, but was ultimately swayed by the GT7's VRM setup, the Vivid LED DJ that plays well with my disco-acid trip colour scheme, and a lot of nostalgia. I love the look of the Pro Carbon though. It should be aesthetically pleasing in most any case.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Hey, at least you've got the board. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you've been waiting.
> 
> You'll have to tell us how you go with the Pro Carbon. That was the other board I was considering besides the GT7, but was ultimately swayed by the GT7's VRM setup, the Vivid LED DJ that plays well with my disco-acid trip colour scheme, and a lot of nostalgia. I love the look of the Pro Carbon though. It should be aesthetically pleasing in most any case.


Thanks. I heard the VRMs aren't as good for OC compared to other boards? Something to do with it using Nikos or something.

Yeah, i originally went for Titanium but after finding out it didnt do x16 x16 and the colour scheme didn't match as well, i saved some money by going to the carbon.

Will update with benches once i have installed everything.

Can't use my original cooler as the brackets have not arrived so probably i'll be thermal limited if anything. It's a 120mm cooler.


----------



## SuperZan

The VRM components for the MSI boards are not quite up to what ASUS, Asrock, or Biostar are using on their top-range boards, but they're still performing well enough given Ryzen's relative efficiency and the limited overclocking headroom. With a decent cooler and good airflow, I would't worry overmuch about them.

I actually used my spare Gammaxx 400 for a bit on my Ryzen setup and it wasn't bad. It couldn't keep pace with my H220-X2, but it wasn't creating any thermal emergencies at 3.85GHz. Not bad, all in all.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The VRM components for the MSI boards are not quite up to what ASUS, Asrock, or Biostar are using on their top-range boards, but they're still performing well enough given Ryzen's relative efficiency and the limited overclocking headroom. With a decent cooler and good airflow, I would't worry overmuch about them.
> 
> I actually used my spare Gammaxx 400 for a bit on my Ryzen setup and it wasn't bad. It couldn't keep pace with my H220-X2, but it wasn't creating any thermal emergencies at 3.85GHz. Not bad, all in all.


But could it be the difference between a 4.1 and a potential 4.2 overclock?

Oh i see.

What CPU are you using? I'm on a 1800x and hoping to pair it up with a Cryorig H5. I'm using a Thermaltake Contacsilent as a stand in as the brackets arent here yet and those are the only ones around with AM4 brackets.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> But could it be the difference between a 4.1 and a potential 4.2 overclock?
> 
> Oh i see.
> 
> What CPU are you using? I'm on a 1800x and hoping to pair it up with a Cryorig H5. I'm using a Thermaltake Contacsilent as a stand in as the brackets arent here yet and those are the only ones around with AM4 brackets.


At 4.2GHz you're looking at pretty significant (for Ryzen) voltage. With what we've seen, I think a board like the Pro Carbon could achieve that clock with enough voltage to the chip, but it certainly wouldn't be best-case for those components. I do think that if you've got a chip that can do 4.0GHz all-core that the Pro Carbon would be fine there.

I'm using a 1700x. I think a Cryorig H5 would do nicely from what I've experienced with my chip thus far.


----------



## Scotty99

H5 was the cooler i was going to get originally, that was before i realized the 1700 is just fine with stock one lol.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> First shot at OC started low, just changed multi to 37 and its stable with "stock" volts 1.168 max temps of 60c under stress test, 43c while gaming. 1.168v for an all core 3.7 OC decent?
> 
> Also would love to know if you asrock owner are having troubles entering the exact voltages you want, when i try and enter a specific value it auto changes in the bios.


It's a pretty decent overclock. I'm on [email protected] with a 1700X.

And the volts can only be changed by certain amounts so you may not get the voltages you want exactly. I normally just + and - on the keyboard to cycle through all my options.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> It's a pretty decent overclock. I'm on [email protected] with a 1700X.
> 
> And the volts can only be changed by certain amounts so you may not get the voltages you want exactly. I normally just + and - on the keyboard to cycle through all my options.


Can you do 2 hours of realbench without WHEA Erros on windows at that voltage? Because i could pass realbench, gaming and OCCT at 1.24v and be perfectly stable but i would have a lot of WHEA errors related to cache on the event viewer, only giving 1.29v it stopped giving me errors after 8 hours of real bench.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Can you do 2 hours of realbench without WHEA Erros on windows at that voltage? Because i could pass realbench, gaming and OCCT at 1.24v and be perfectly stable but i would have a lot of WHEA errors related to cache on the event viewer, only giving 1.29v it stopped giving me errors after 8 hours of real bench.


I had zero WHEA errors at 1.245. Check in windows though not hwinfo64.


----------



## metal409

Whelp, my gaming-5 board just died. I think it's the same issue that bluej511 had, I woke up this morning and tried to turn the system on and nothing. Look at the board and the power button isn't even lit up. Time to pull it apart and make sure nothing else went with it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Whelp, my gaming-5 board just died. I think it's the same issue that bluej511 had, I woke up this morning and tried to turn the system on and nothing. Look at the board and the power button isn't even lit up. Time to pull it apart and make sure nothing else went with it.


Holy baby Jesus no way. What is going on with these boards? Asus is bricking itself, Gigabytes are just dying. Seems like asrock and msi are trouble free.

Curious but what psu are you running and how old? Mine was the same, had no lights at all.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Can you do 2 hours of realbench without WHEA Erros on windows at that voltage? Because i could pass realbench, gaming and OCCT at 1.24v and be perfectly stable but i would have a lot of WHEA errors related to cache on the event viewer, only giving 1.29v it stopped giving me errors after 8 hours of real bench.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I had zero WHEA errors at 1.245. Check in windows though not hwinfo64.


All the WHEA errors I saw in Windows were a couple of days old so I am going to guess it was related to different overclock attempts.

Anything I should test to ensure no errors? Ran Real Bench for 5 mins and didn't see any. Normally to check stability I run Intel Burn Test and then Real Bench.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voitto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does it look like this?
> 
> bro how are you at 29c? My chip stays at 40c even with my corsair h110i gt! Are you using custom water set up??? halp me pllleeaasseee
Click to expand...

no it's on an H 100. Maybe check your mounting job? b


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> All the WHEA errors I saw in Windows were a couple of days old so I am going to guess it was related to different overclock attempts.
> 
> Anything I should test to ensure no errors? Ran Real Bench for 5 mins and didn't see any.


HWINFO logs them so i can see them onthe fly (last option), i can pass hours of realbench without errors but end up getting an error after a 5 or 6 hours. Everytime i get an error i up the voltage a notch and test again until i dont get any after 8 hours.

The system seems stable even when giving errors but for my sake of mind i cannot get any.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Holy baby Jesus no way. What is going on with these boards? Asus is bricking itself, Gigabytes are just dying. Seems like asrock and msi are trouble free.
> 
> Curious but what psu are you running and how old? Mine was the same, had no lights at all.


I have an EVGA Supernova 1000 G2, I want to say it's only 2 years old. Pulled both my drives to check and make sure they were good and they are.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I have an EVGA Supernova 1000 G2, I want to say it's only 2 years old. Pulled both my drives to check and make sure they were good and they are.


The former tech support guy has to ask, did you try unplugging it and removing the CMOS battery for 30 seconds?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> The former tech support guy has to ask, did you try unplugging it and removing the CMOS battery for 30 seconds?


Gigabyte sent me a list of things to try including removing the battery and shorting out the battery terminals. They took so long to respond my board was already sent back by then lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Check in windows though not hwinfo64.


Why not HWiNFO?


----------



## metal409

So, an update. As I was answering work emails I had the system sitting unplugged with the battery removed. Hooked up power and hey, board power button lit up. System is working now but I am not feeling so confident in it anymore.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, an update. As I was answering work emails I had the system sitting unplugged with the battery removed. Hooked up power and hey, board power button lit up. System is working now but I am not feeling so confident in it anymore.


Sounds like the BIOS isn't stable (wut????). A chip or capacitor wouldn't do that. It would either fry and not boot or constantly crash. But I don't make Motherboards so who knows









Just never turn it off.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Why not HWiNFO?


Because it doesnt keep errors on file and Windows does muhahaha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, an update. As I was answering work emails I had the system sitting unplugged with the battery removed. Hooked up power and hey, board power button lit up. System is working now but I am not feeling so confident in it anymore.


This is what gigabyte suggested, give it a shot if you still have issues. Kinda wish i tried that with mine but considering i got a refund im guessing my board was actually dead lol.

Please try a full reset:

Switch off power supply and wait 30 s
Remove CMOS battery.
Shortcircuit the contacts in the battery holder for about 2s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Reinstall CMOS battery.
Now shortcircuit Clear CMOS jumper for 10 s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Turn on the PSU switch.
Start system and immediately boot into the bios setup.

Load Optimized Defaults. Check Time and date. Check SATA Mode setting.
If you did set SATA Mode to RAID Mode before you did Clear CMOS, please set SATA Mode back to RAID. Finish bios setup with Save & Exit.

Please return the motherboard to your dealer if the full reset does not resolve the problem.


----------



## axiumone

Having issues getting windows 10 to see the AMD Raid 0 array on the aorus gaming 5 board. I disabled CSM and used amd raidexpert to create the raid in UEFI. UEFI sees the raid fine and shows as active. Windows 10 install doesn't see any drives.

I'm wondering if windows needs some special AMD drivers to be loaded in order for it to see the raid array.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because it doesnt keep errors on file and Windows does muhahaha.


muhahaha!









Cells 124:344 Column BM [WHEA error]

Cells 124:344 Column DK [WHEA error type count] [label] @ end of column not top







.

x2641.368V.zip 22k .zip file


----------



## RyzenChrist

Going to be picking up some DICE pellets today. Should be a fun night


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> muhahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cells 124:344 Column BM [WHEA error]
> 
> Cells 124:344 Column DK [WHEA error type count] [label] @ end of column not top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> x2641.368V.zip 22k .zip file


Try closing the program and opening it again. What number does it say?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Having issues getting windows 10 to see the AMD Raid 0 array on the aorus gaming 5 board. I disabled CSM and used amd raidexpert to create the raid in UEFI. UEFI sees the raid fine and shows as active. Windows 10 install doesn't see any drives.
> 
> I'm wondering if windows needs some special AMD drivers to be loaded in order for it to see the raid array.


I believe they do have a raid driver on the site. I think amd does as well under its chipset page


----------



## josephimports

Biostar GT7 beta bios v.314 available.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



X37AG314.BST Improved Memory Compatibility 16384 KB 2017-03-14


Now includes XMP profile detection


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and bios profiles









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






CPUz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Try closing the program and opening it again. What number does it say?


And does that have anything to do with context of my posts?









I have placed all here so you can see how it went and at the end my reasoning of posting what I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Can you do 2 hours of realbench without WHEA Erros on windows at that voltage? Because i could pass realbench, gaming and OCCT at 1.24v and be perfectly stable but i would have a lot of WHEA errors related to cache on the event viewer, only giving 1.29v it stopped giving me errors after 8 hours of real bench.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I had zero WHEA errors at 1.245. Check in windows though not hwinfo64.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Why not HWiNFO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because it doesnt keep errors on file and Windows does muhahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> muhahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cells 124:344 Column BM [WHEA error]
> 
> Cells 124:344 Column DK [WHEA error type count] [label] @ end of column not top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> x2641.368V.zip 22k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So Bluej511 states not to use HWiNFO, I asked why as thought there was an issue and "we" needed to ask Martin to solve it. Bluej511 proceeds to explain:-

"Because it doesnt keep *errors on file* and Windows does muhahaha."

Windows by default is logging data. Now HWiNFO and other monitoring tools "we" may use by default don't log data, you have to tell the program to. So by my post I was showing you will see the errors in log, so a reader of thread will know to use log feature.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> And does that have anything to do with context of my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have placed all here so you can see how it went and at the end my reasoning of posting what I did.
> So Bluej511 states not to use HWiNFO, I asked why as thought there was an issue and "we" needed to ask Martin to solve it. Bluej511 proceeds to explain:-
> 
> "Because it doesnt keep *errors on file* and Windows does muhahaha."
> 
> Windows by default is logging data. Now HWiNFO and other monitoring tools "we" may use by default don't log data, you have to tell the program to. So by my post I was showing you will see the errors in log, so a reader of thread will know to use log feature.


Good to know. Still easier to use windows for WHEA errors i think. At least you can read what the event was. I never get WHEA errors when i OC so haven't read one in ages.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

HWiNFO will log each differing error type in a new column from what I have seen. Yes Event viewer can be easier to access, but it depends what your used to as well.

All my point was to show HWiNFO isn't lacking features







.

The reason why I sometimes share what I have experienced with HWiNFO is Martin Malik aka Mumak, is so good at giving support; with lightning speed IMO. On a totally free app, I have donated several times to him as find his application and support are invaluable to me







. The amount of times I've seen him explain a sensor in good and clear manner again I have seen no other "free" monitoring tool author do. I have yet to experience any other "free" monitoring tool author to fix an issue as quick as he does as well.

Not only is he this good on his own forum but as you have probably seen he is the same on OCN.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> HWiNFO will log each differing error type in a new column from what I have seen. Yes Event viewer can be easier to access, but it depends what your used to as well.
> 
> All my point was to show HWiNFO isn't lacking features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The reason why I sometimes share what I have experienced with HWiNFO is Martin Malik aka Mumak, is so good at giving support; with lightning speed IMO. On a totally free app, I have donated several times to him as find his application and support are invaluable to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The amount of times I've seen him explain a sensor in good and clear manner again I have seen no other "free" monitoring tool author do. I have yet to experience any other "free" monitoring tool author to fix an issue as quick as he does as well.
> 
> Not only is this good on his own forum but as you have probably seen he is the same on OCN.


I prefer to use HWINFO to detect WHEA since i prefer to use a single tool monitoring tool, for ryzen in particular since with Intel if the system gave WHEA Errors the system instability would be noticed in everyday tasks, with ryzen that does not happen since i can be pretty much everyday stable for gaming and other taks but the log is recording dozens of errors.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> I am impressed with their forum interaction here, though the C6H did scare me a little. That's why I wound up with a Taichi instead. That and dumb luck.
> There's a guy on XS that bricked his C6H at the start of an LN2 run with 0902. Same boot loop followed by failure reported by others.
> YES
> 
> FWIW I installed Win10 from USB without a hitch. Rufus ftw. I don't even use optical media anymore.
> I have not had any problems with the Insider Preview build .isos of Win10.
> Not as a rare as the Taichi.
> It's nice for a lot of things! Though the Intel wireless NIC has been terrible for me so far.
> Sometimes.
> 
> So here is my entry!
> 
> *
> drmrlordx
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> Stock clocks (3700 MHz?)
> NH-D15S + 2x NF-A14 IndustrialPPC 3000rpm + stock fan
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> Stock voltage (.616v???)
> http://valid.x86.fr/pft8yu
> *
> 
> Haven't tweaked it at all except to flash to UEFI rev 1.55 beta. Oh, for me, AMD Master and HWiNFO64 are reporting the same temps (I am getting a +20C offset). CPU-z reports stupid-low voltage of .616v during CPU-z benchmark, while HWiNFO64 reports 1.55v . . . ha!
> 
> Package power sits at around 95W during CPU-z stress test.


Bro from you got ASRock X370 Taichi


----------



## savagebunny

Welp, gamble paid off (regarding RAM), picked up a G.Skill kit, Samsung B-die. I'm a happy man. Working on getting the system together atm.


----------



## risqu3

Managed to overclock my 1700x and get it stable at 1.35->1.4v

CPU: 1700x
MotherBoard: Asus Prime X370 Pro

http://valid.x86.fr/qnpfj0

stable for at least 15 minutes using RealBench stress test

ill get pictures of the settings in a second and post them here


----------



## gupsterg

@cyenz

I can't say I've had dozens of errors for a OC profile. My first priority was just to concentrate on CPU OC. On my CPU R7 1700 the OC that was attainable with VCORE range I was happy to run for 24/7 use, was 3.8GHz with +106.25mV offset = ~1.319V when CPU under load measured on digital multimeter.

The OC was repeatedly tested with 1hr loops of x264 and 2hr loops of RealBench over the course of the day and the IIRC some [email protected] for perhaps several hours. I had no WHEA errors or BSOD. Then I upped VCORE by 1 notch higher than used for the stability testing. So offset in UEFI was +112.50mV = ~1.330V when CPU under load measured on digital multimeter.

Yesterday evening I changed from running 2133MHz RAM to 2400MHz RAM, I had left SOC voltage on [Auto], the mobo boosted it from ~0.838V (checked by DMM) to ~1.01xV. As I had read that SOC needs to be increased when attaining higher RAM speed I left it as that. I have also seen members shares showing when pushing RAM speed and keeping CPU clock same as when lower RAM speed was used you may need to increase VCORE, I didn't.

The OC seemed stable, ~1hr x264 done again, ~1hr RB stress mode and ~1hr of gaming. I then left the system running [email protected] overnight, when I awoke this morning and checked I had 3 WHEA errors, the same L3 cache error if OC is unstable.

I thought perhaps my CPU does not like high SOC voltage set by [Auto] when went 2400MHz, I decided to reduce it. I went for 0.950V as this was between the stock value of ~0.838 and auto set 1.01xV. SO far the system has been running for ~11hrs, out of those ~2hrs was general windows use (browsing/office work), ~1hr of gaming, ~8hrs [email protected] No WHEA errors to report.

Perhaps you need to do variety of stress testing, for example a stress test that loads CPU fully tests it differently to one were workload varies. The heavy stress load that keeps it in 1 clock state has basically told you yeah your good to go for heavy static loads. Then something like [email protected] where CPU/GPU will become unloaded at work unit ending/beginning, etc, that jump from high load to low load and intermediates tests it differently.

I'm basically at the moment learning what stability test is better to use for which situation. I found x264 makes my CPU destabilize quicker than RB, so I run x264 before RB. After what I experienced yesterday/today I reckon my next stage of OC stability testing would be [email protected] Finally RB stress mode, I plan to also use Y-Cruncher which a few members have used.


----------



## Newwt

is it still the general consensus that heat kills cpus, not voltage?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> is it still the general consensus that heat kills cpus, not voltage?


Both can cause instant CPU death. Generally lower temps allow higher volts within reason. That's why using 1.8-2.0v with LN2 at -180+c doesn't instantly kill a chip.
Too much of either one WILL degrade you CPU


----------



## Mikkinen

I have a doubt about the choice of the mobo, are torn between Gigabyte X370 gaming 5 or k7, you can adjust the BCLK makes a difference?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> I have an EVGA Supernova 1000 G2, I want to say it's only 2 years old. Pulled both my drives to check and make sure they were good and they are.


Blue's and Metal's dead,

edit: metal's is revived... still happened?

Hopefully mine is not dead..... it's been since march 4th i've had the ryzen gigabyte rig, what the heck is going on with your boards?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Blue's and Metal's dead,
> 
> edit: metal's is revived... still happened?
> 
> Hopefully mine is not dead..... it's been since march 4th i've had the ryzen gigabyte rig, what the heck is going on with your boards?


An overclocker in another thread had a Gaming 5 die on him as well but I don't know what caused it. He posted a couple videos about it after the fact but doesn't explain what happened before it died. He might have been pushing it too hard.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/200_100#post_25928405
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Statistics mean absolutely nothing to me. Then there is the X factor.
> 
> If company A sell 5000 units has to replace 100 and company B sells 500 has to replace 10....well yes i guess the stats are in there favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is a matter of perspective. Then there is rejected rma to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my lack of coherency made these while half asleep
> 
> I don't play favorites. I'm not a fanboy. I am a fan of what works.
> 
> Please tell me i broke it because i have no clue what i'm doing


----------



## lightofhonor

Discovered something about ASRock boards (and maybe others, who knows): If you have a fixed voltage set in your BIOS, Ryzen Master will not update your voltages (the app reports it does but it doesn't). For the longest while I couldn't get any results at 4ghz and wondered why, but it turns out the voltages I had in BIOS for my 3.8ghz clock were just never updating







Currently running 3.9ghz at 1.3v now.

Also, I finally got my memory to 2933mhz. Saw this guy get 3200mhz on his Gigabyte board with the same set (http://valid.x86.fr/eni0mn) so just copied his timings and voltages. Just needed to add 2 to everything and .05v. Looks to be a net neutral/slight positive due to the slower timings, but I still count it as a win. New results: http://valid.x86.fr/68h7ft. (F4-3200C16D-32GTZA. Got it on sale for $185, now like $280)

Progress!


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i noticed right away ryzen master was not reporting correct volts, in fact no app in existence does lol. Best way to check apparently is doubling CPU-Z vcore.


----------



## LazarusIV

Blarg! So I got 2 different USB to PS/2 adapters so I could get my current Win7 installation set up. Upon boot, *neither* adapter would let me use either my keyboard OR my mouse! WTAF!? I don't want to have to go get a PS/2 keyboard, I'm considering just reinstalling Win7 after slipstreaming drivers and updates... Anyone have suggestions as to why neither PS/2 Adapter would work? I got this one and this one. I'm all out of ideas and I don't particularly want to buy extra stuff...


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i noticed right away ryzen master was not reporting correct volts, in fact no app in existence does lol. Best way to check apparently is doubling CPU-Z vcore.


Yeah, I've been using HWInfo64 and it works well. Ryzen master shows the right voltage when you load it (not the 50% vcore everything else does) but when you change the voltage in-app Ryzen Master changes the voltages it shows but everything else shows that it never changed.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Blarg! So I got 2 different USB to PS/2 adapters so I could get my current Win7 installation set up. Upon boot, *neither* adapter would let me use either my keyboard OR my mouse! WTAF!? I don't want to have to go get a PS/2 keyboard, I'm considering just reinstalling Win7 after slipstreaming drivers and updates... Anyone have suggestions as to why neither PS/2 Adapter would work? I got this one and this one. I'm all out of ideas and I don't particularly want to buy extra stuff...


I am using a cheap crappy Inland PS/2 keyboard only for bios duty...

although, weirdly enough, my wireless TV keyboard works in my BIOS too as well.

Can't really help you, you've tried ps/2 adapters already, BUT, there IS one known weird fact about some mechanical keyboards or some keyboards:

They do not support PS/2, no matter what, they simply do not have the controller for legacy PS/2 support.

My CODE MX Clears keyboard supports PS/2 through adapter, but my other Tacticle Grey KBtalking ONE keyboard doesn't support PS/2, i've tried.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Here is my 3dmark Timespy score for my low clocked xeon.

Can someone with Ryzen post please.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, I've been using HWInfo64 and it works well. Ryzen master shows the right voltage when you load it (not the 50% vcore everything else does) but when you change the voltage in-app Ryzen Master changes the voltages it shows but everything else shows that it never changed.


HWinfo never worked for me, was showing half volts same as CPU-z.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Blarg! So I got 2 different USB to PS/2 adapters so I could get my current Win7 installation set up. Upon boot, *neither* adapter would let me use either my keyboard OR my mouse! WTAF!? I don't want to have to go get a PS/2 keyboard, I'm considering just reinstalling Win7 after slipstreaming drivers and updates... Anyone have suggestions as to why neither PS/2 Adapter would work? I got this one and this one. I'm all out of ideas and I don't particularly want to buy extra stuff...


Because the adapter, still uses USB port. And if the OS can't detect the USB port, the adapter apparently isn't detected either. I posted a link with screenshots on how to easily slipstream the drivers and make DVD or USB stick in the Windows7-Ryzen thread.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I am using a cheap crappy Inland PS/2 keyboard only for bios duty...
> 
> although, weirdly enough, my wireless TV keyboard works in my BIOS too as well.
> 
> Can't really help you, you've tried ps/2 adapters already, BUT, there IS one known weird fact about some mechanical keyboards or some keyboards:
> 
> They do not support PS/2, no matter what, they simply do not have the controller for legacy PS/2 support.
> 
> My CODE MX Clears keyboard supports PS/2 through adapter, but my other Tacticle Grey KBtalking ONE keyboard doesn't support PS/2, i've tried.


Hmmmm, maybe that's the issue with my Ducky Zero then... but it wouldn't work with my mouse either. So confusing. My keyboard works perfectly fine in the BIOS and in Manjaro, but then when I choose Win7 at the GRUB prompt it'll go dark and not work at all when Win7 logon screen loads. Harumph I say. Maybe I'll try to grab one of the Inland keyboards then, I know my Microcenter has them in stock but the drive there is annoying... and I'm tired of waiting


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Here is my 3dmark Timespy score for my low clocked xeon.
> 
> Can someone with Ryzen post please.


CPU score is in the realm of 8000-9000, can be done on OCed 5960x and 1700x, as i have both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hmmmm, maybe that's the issue with my Ducky Zero then... but it wouldn't work with my mouse either. So confusing. My keyboard works perfectly fine in the BIOS and in Manjaro, but then when I choose Win7 at the GRUB prompt it'll go dark and not work at all when Win7 logon screen loads. Harumph I say. Maybe I'll try to grab one of the Inland keyboards then, I know my Microcenter has them in stock but the drive there is annoying... and I'm tired of waiting


yea, the Inlands are crappy membrane, but used as dedicated PS/2 troubleshooting, that's what they're good for without splurging so much on mech.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Because the adapter, still uses USB port. And if the OS can't detect the USB port, the adapter apparently isn't detected either. I posted a link with screenshots on how to easily slipstream the drivers and make DVD or USB stick in the Windows7-Ryzen thread.


So the physical PS/2 plug on my motherboard is still using USB? Meaning it's basically a USB port in the shape of a PS/2 plug? How useless is that...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> CPU score is in the realm of
> yea, the Inlands are crappy membrane, but used as dedicated PS/2 troubleshooting, that's what they're good for without splurging so much on mech.


In the realm of what?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Blarg! So I got 2 different USB to PS/2 adapters so I could get my current Win7 installation set up. Upon boot, *neither* adapter would let me use either my keyboard OR my mouse! WTAF!? I don't want to have to go get a PS/2 keyboard, I'm considering just reinstalling Win7 after slipstreaming drivers and updates... Anyone have suggestions as to why neither PS/2 Adapter would work? I got this one and this one. I'm all out of ideas and I don't particularly want to buy extra stuff...


I know this is way off topic, but, how do you like that G502 mouse? I almost bought one last night. How long is the cable?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> In the realm of what?


between 8000-9000 CPU score, as i have 5960x and 1700x. I suppose i could try a test on both to see what i get.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So the physical PS/2 plug on my motherboard is still using USB? Meaning it's basically a USB port in the shape of a PS/2 plug? How useless is that...


But wait! some mech keyboards DO NOT HAVE ps/2 support inherently, so even if you did get a proper adapter, it's still not going to work.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So the physical PS/2 plug on my motherboard is still using USB? Meaning it's basically a USB port in the shape of a PS/2 plug? How useless is that...


I am not sure, but the plug isn't USB, however, with the adapter, maybe the USB device is recognized as such from the motherboard. And since the OS in this case doesn't recognize anything USB related, it affects the keyboard/mouse that uses adapter too. I actually thought that you wouldn't have issue with adapter. But since you do have issues, that's the only thing that i can think of. That the PS2 plug works, but since you connect USB device, the OS can't see it, maybe because of handshake/initialization problem.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> HWinfo never worked for me, was showing half volts same as CPU-z.


Weird. For me both show half.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am not sure, but the plug isn't USB, however, with the adapter, maybe the USB device is recognized as such from the motherboard. And since the OS in this case doesn't recognize anything USB related, it affects the keyboard/mouse that uses adapter too. I actually thought that you wouldn't have issue with adapter. But since you do have issues, that's the only thing that i can think of. That the PS2 plug works, but since you connect USB device, the OS can't see it, maybe because of handshake/initialization problem.


But, there is mech and membrane keyboards out there that do not support PS/2 inherently, they do not have the microcontroller support for PS/2 internally.

I know this because i've tried both a CODE keyboard and a KBTalking ONE keyboard, the CODE keyboard works in PS/2 adapter just fine on my x99, but the same adapter to KBTalking ONE doesn't work.


----------



## 92blueludesi

ryzen 1700 @ 3.75.

timespy cpu score 8188

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1383852


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> ryzen 1700 @ 3.75.
> 
> timespy cpu score 8188
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1383852


I found this pretty interesting.
Your 1700 @ 3.75Ghz got a better CPU score than my 1800x @ 4.05GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1383852/spy/1343568

*EDIT:*
Hmm, what's your memory clocked at?

Nevermind, I found it. Weird results.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I know this is way off topic, but, how do you like that G502 mouse? I almost bought one last night. How long is the cable?


No worries, I love this mouse. Extremely comfortable, I'm a palm grip kind of person so it works perfectly for me. 10/10 would mouse again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> But wait! some mech keyboards DO NOT HAVE ps/2 support inherently, so even if you did get a proper adapter, it's still not going to work.


My mech keyboard must not have PS/2 support then, but the confusing thing is even my mouse doesn't work at all with either PS/2 adapter...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am not sure, but the plug isn't USB, however, with the adapter, maybe the USB device is recognized as such from the motherboard. And since the OS in this case doesn't recognize anything USB related, it affects the keyboard/mouse that uses adapter too. I actually thought that you wouldn't have issue with adapter. But since you do have issues, that's the only thing that i can think of. That the PS2 plug works, but since you connect USB device, the OS can't see it, maybe because of handshake/initialization problem.


The adapters I got are Female USB to Male PS/2, so I plug my keyboard into the adapter, then plug the PS/2 portion into the motherboard's PS/2 port. No dice, not with my Ducky keyboard and not with my mouse either. You'd think if it had an issue with the keyboard specifically at least the mouse would work...

Any Asus reps around who could offer suggestions? If a native PS/2 keyboard would work I'd go get one.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I found this pretty interesting.
> Your 1700 @ 3.75Ghz got a better CPU score than my 1800x @ 4.05GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1383852/spy/1343568
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Hmm, what's your memory clocked at?
> 
> Nevermind, I found it. Weird results.


that is pretty weird. I lowered my volts to 1.2 from 1.245 ran the test again and got cpu score of 8097.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18658870


----------



## espn

Can someone share your experience after switching from intel cpu to this?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> that is pretty weird. I lowered my volts to 1.2 from 1.245 ran the test again and got cpu score of 8097.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18658870


Hmm, worse performance from less volts. Interesting.
Well, looks like I'm daily driving at 1.75v


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Can someone share your experience after switching from intel cpu to this?


Outside of memory issues and bugs (which i expected) i am super happy with my new machine. Every game plays very well and my system uses less power and is much quieter.

It was a massive upgrade for me coming from a 2500k, would recommend to anyone willing to deal with launch bugs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> *AMD are rumoured to be creating a consumer-oriented 16-core Ryzen CPU
> 
> Public knowledge by now but AMD has a new HEDT platform coming out in a couple of months. You'll see more of it at Computex I believe. It's a 16 core /32 Thread, quad channel behemoth. And it is insanely quick in the tests that Ryzen is already excelling at. So Cinebench, and all other related productivity programs. The gaming issues that were causing the Ryzen AM4 CPUs to behave erratically to say the least have been ironed out. It's akin to a newer revision on a newer platform. This should be competing with the Xeon and of course 6950X Intel offers for $1700~$1800USD, but at about $1,000 USD if not less for some Skews. Coming soon.
> CPSs are pretty big physically, about twice the size of surrent 6950X CPUs and a bit more perhaps. And if you were hoping for pins, nope it's strictly LGA! It's NOT 8 channel, but Quad.
> Will be a splendid competition between X299 and this AMD platform. Skylake-X is pretty good, not revolutionary but a meaningful step up in IPC and the clocks are pretty high as well. If Intel will have a 32 core part to compete on X299 remains to be seen, but the HEDT platform is going to change quite a bit in the next 4 to 6 months.?
> 
> More:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_are_rumoured_to_be_creating_a_consumer-oriented_16-core_ryzen_cpu/1
> *


^ If this is true, this is like a revision that solves current Zen's problems.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> ryzen 1700 @ 3.75.
> 
> timespy cpu score 8188
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1383852


wow over twice as fast as my 2.4ghz 6 core


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> ryzen matx build complete




















Want


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I found this pretty interesting.
> Your 1700 @ 3.75Ghz got a better CPU score than my 1800x @ 4.05GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1383852/spy/1343568
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Hmm, what's your memory clocked at?
> 
> Nevermind, I found it. Weird results.


Memory and other hardware can really affect it. Here is PerformanceTest 9.0 results of 4.0-4.1ghz 1700X's (the top 5 highest clocked samples) vs my 3.9ghz.



Isn't like that for all loads, but overall my CPU score overall is higher than theirs.



Also, TechPowerUp found that over 4ghz their sample internally throttled itself so that could be it too.
Quote:


> Due to the increased voltage, the power draw shoots up, too. If you look at the 4.1 GHz and 4.2 GHz power usage, you can see a drop, which suggests that the CPU throttles internally, which will lead to some loss in performance.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Blarg! So I got 2 different USB to PS/2 adapters so I could get my current Win7 installation set up. Upon boot, *neither* adapter would let me use either my keyboard OR my mouse! WTAF!? I don't want to have to go get a PS/2 keyboard, I'm considering just reinstalling Win7 after slipstreaming drivers and updates... Anyone have suggestions as to why neither PS/2 Adapter would work? I got this one and this one. I'm all out of ideas and I don't particularly want to buy extra stuff...


That doesn't sound so good. I was hoping native USB 2.0 ports on the back of a motherboard would be functional during a Win7 install (obviating the need to buy a special PS/2 keyboard), but apparently not.

Well, I found out I have a PS/2 keyboard still, so







for me when I go Ryzen, but with MS's shenanigans re: win7 updates I might end up Linuxifying finally.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That doesn't sound so good. I was hoping native USB 2.0 ports on the back of a motherboard would be functional during a Win7 install (obviating the need to buy a special PS/2 keyboard), but apparently not.
> 
> Well, I found out I have a PS/2 keyboard still, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me when I go Ryzen, but with MS's shenanigans re: win7 updates I might end up Linuxifying finally.


The Asus PRIME X370-PRO has no native USB 2.0 ports, they're all USB 3.0 or 3.1. I'm pretty sure that's what the problem stems from... I'd totally go full-on Linux and just make a Win7 gaming VM with PCIe passthrough, but right now PCIe passthrough is either borked or semi-workable with a lot of effort and hoping. So I'll pass for now, but I would gladly give up Windows permanently. Luckily, at the rate Manjaro updates, it shouldn't be too long before Ryzen IOMMU gets sorted


----------



## NIGH7MARE

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3181814/windows/microsoft-says-its-blocking-windows-7-8-patches-on-latest-amd-intel-chips.html


----------



## eddiechi

I had nothing but problems trying to install Win7 on my asus/1800x with the ps/2 adapters, spent hours on it and gave up.

Then put Win7 on Gigabyte Aorus/1700 after I bought ps2 mouse/keyboard which cost less than the adapters... had no issues with win7 on the Gig Aorus using the Gigabyte Windows Image tool to load drivers on installation usb for AM4


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> The Asus PRIME X370-PRO has no native USB 2.0 ports, they're all USB 3.0 or 3.1. I'm pretty sure that's what the problem stems from... I'd totally go full-on Linux and just make a Win7 gaming VM with PCIe passthrough, but right now PCIe passthrough is either borked or semi-workable with a lot of effort and hoping. So I'll pass for now, but I would gladly give up Windows permanently. Luckily, at the rate Manjaro updates, it shouldn't be too long before Ryzen IOMMU gets sorted


should be a USB2 header on the MB, so maybe just scavenge a front panel header off a dumpster case?


----------



## LazarusIV

I just peed a little... found an old throwaway PS/2 keyboard at work that is going to be thrown away! Will take it home and test it, bless the government's need to keep super old crap!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I just peed a little... found an old throwaway PS/2 keyboard at work that is going to be thrown away! Will take it home and test it, bless the government's need to keep super old crap!


What is the craze for PS/2?

Am i missing something


----------



## h2323

I upgraded my current system to 1800X, Crosshair VI Hero, Trident Z 3200 14-14-14-34, (Samsung B "die").This build takes on the rest of my current parts, Samsung 950 pro 256 GB, MSI Radeon 390X, Corsair H100i.

I upgraded BIOS as soon as it posted to 0902. I set RAM manually to 3200 and timings to 14-14-14-34. I left all other options default so I didn't lose my XFR.

I installed windows, set to performance mode and thrashed benchmarks right off the bat and it didn't hiccup at the memory at all. When I plugged in the multitude of SATA drives after fresh windows install to M.2 drive it froze, BIOS locked. I had to reset the board with the button on motherboard, was kicking out code 0d.

Reset my RAM to 3200 14-14-14-34 (Manually) No issues. BIOS isn't fast enough, slow post to boot screen but that's about it. BIOS in General needs work but my system is fast and stable. Really important to pick fast vendor approved RAM.

Sandra Memory bandwidth was 33.5 gbs

CineBench MT 1645 ST 159

Firestike 19500 Physics

CPU-z ST 2305

GeekBench 4 4550 MT 22900

I'll play and post screen shots only had it less than a day.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What is the craze for PS/2?
> 
> Am i missing something


Can't use Win7 upon initial boot with Ryzen due to lack of native USB 3.0 / 3.1 drivers, so an easy solution is to use a PS/2 keyboard to log in and install. I got a couple usb to ps/2 adapters but they didn't work so I've been tearing my hair out trying to find an easily obtainable PS/2 keyboard. Found an old one at work, we've got a few drawers full of old, old hw and cables!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I just peed a little... found an old throwaway PS/2 keyboard at work that is going to be thrown away! Will take it home and test it, bless the government's need to keep super old crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the craze for PS/2?
> 
> Am i missing something
Click to expand...

As documented here, we are finding that Ryzen motherboards generally use USB chipsets unsupported by Windows 7's installer, but that PS/2 keyboards still work through the PS/2 port. Therefore for a most reliable install, use optical media and a PS/2 keyboard (and mouse as well, if possible!) during installation, then once all drivers are on, revert to USB if you wish.


----------



## Scotty99

Maybe im a bit slow here, why not use windows 10?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Maybe im a bit slow but, why not use windows 10?










Why use an OS that so consistently disregards user control? People have found Windows 10 uninstalling user-installed drivers and programs, as well as that it's irritatingly hard to de-telemetrize it without third-party programs.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> As documented here, we are finding that Ryzen motherboards generally use USB chipsets unsupported by Windows 7's installer, but that PS/2 keyboards still work through the PS/2 port. Therefore for a most reliable install, use optical media and a PS/2 keyboard (and mouse as well, if possible!) during installation, then once all drivers are on, revert to USB if you wish.


Lol my board doesn't even have PS/2... Lucky I decided on Windows 10


----------



## bardacuda

I believe the scheduler is also not as efficient for Ryzen as Windows 7s is, causing a performance loss.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Maybe im a bit slow here, why not use windows 10?


Because F Microsoft and their ****ty spyware. I know you can disable some or most of it, but I shouldn't have to. Also, ethically I have a problem with how they are moving to a locked-down philosophy for Windows and I hate that.

Also, this old ps/2 keyboard works!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I believe the scheduler is also not as efficient for Ryzen as Windows 7s is, causing a performance loss.


People are actually finding Windows 7 and 10 deliver nearly identical results in most situations. In fact in some edge cases Windows 7 turns in superior benchmark numbers (draw calls, for example).


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I found this pretty interesting.
> Your 1700 @ 3.75Ghz got a better CPU score than my 1800x @ 4.05GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1383852/spy/1343568
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Hmm, what's your memory clocked at?
> 
> Nevermind, I found it. Weird results.


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1394813/spy/1343568


----------



## Scotty99

I used to love 7 coming from xp, but now that i have 10 you couldnt pay me to go back to 7.

Just my 2c.


----------



## bardacuda

I hope soon all the games get made to work with Vulkan and Linux and we can all switch permanently.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I used to love 7 coming from xp, but now that i have 10 you couldnt pay me to go back to 7.
> 
> Just my 2c.


I use both, still like Win7 and can't wait to get to my bench comparisons done vs my Win10 build. Use win 10 on all but 2 computers in house but hate all the telemetry crap I have to deal with all the time with Win10 and problems trying to keep removing the spying crap and how it constantly resets my defaults without warning or notice.

Need 1 rig with Win 7 for windows media center that supplies cable TV to multiple TVs throughout house with Ceton 4 cablecard tuner and HD Home Run 3 tuner.... no way I can get around that with Win10 and refuse to pay Comcast anymore $ for their damn cableboxes, so will ride out Win7 as long as I can


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I hope soon all the games get made to work with Vulkan and Linux and we can all switch permanently.


I love Linux and would switch in a heartbeat if I wasn't primarily a PC gamer.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Because the adapter, still uses USB port. And if the OS can't detect the USB port, the adapter apparently isn't detected either. I posted a link with screenshots on how to easily slipstream the drivers and make DVD or USB stick in the Windows7-Ryzen thread.
> 
> 
> 
> So the physical PS/2 plug on my motherboard is still using USB? Meaning it's basically a USB port in the shape of a PS/2 plug? How useless is that...
Click to expand...

The way I read the original message, I read it that you had a ps2 keyboard and were plugging it in to a USB port with an adapter.

edit: Sorry about the typo. It was unintentional


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The way I read the original message, I read it that you had a ps2 keyboard and were plugging it in to a USB port with an adapter.
> 
> edit: Sorry about the typo. It was unintentional


Ah, miscommunication. I bought 2 different USB *to* PS/2 adapters but neither worked... But I got a native PS/2 keyboard from work so hopefully that'll do it!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> No worries, I love this mouse. Extremely comfortable, I'm a palm grip kind of person so it works perfectly for me. 10/10 would mouse again!
> My mech keyboard must not have PS/2 support then, but the confusing thing is even my mouse doesn't work at all with either PS/2 adapter...
> The adapters I got are Female USB to Male PS/2, so I plug my keyboard into the adapter, then plug the PS/2 portion into the motherboard's PS/2 port. No dice, not with my Ducky keyboard and not with my mouse either. You'd think if it had an issue with the keyboard specifically at least the mouse would work...
> 
> Any Asus reps around who could offer suggestions? If a native PS/2 keyboard would work I'd go get one.


Cheap $5 Inland ps/2 keyboard will do from microcenter or Amazon.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Cheap $5 Inland ps/2 keyboard will do from microcenter or Amazon.


Or a free one from work that I have in my hands right meow!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> I love Linux and would switch in a heartbeat if I wasn't primarily a PC gamer.


I've started only buying Linux-available games. Unfortunately there are a few staples I play that aren't supported. Any Blizzard games and some EA games etc.







But if I have to use Wine or PoL for a few to get me through then I will


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> I have a doubt about the choice of the mobo, are torn between Gigabyte X370 gaming 5 or k7, you can adjust the BCLK makes a difference?


With the OC? Nope. You get the same headroom. Same 3200 official max. 3333MHz RAM is still finicky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> So, an update. As I was answering work emails I had the system sitting unplugged with the battery removed. Hooked up power and hey, board power button lit up. System is working now but I am not feeling so confident in it anymore.


I have that on first power up of the K7. Thought it to be DOA. But seems like a power surge issue when you turn off the PSU but maybe the BIOS is just finicky at this stage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Sounds like the BIOS isn't stable (wut????). A chip or capacitor wouldn't do that. It would either fry and not boot or constantly crash. But I don't make Motherboards so who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just never turn it off.


I haven't had any issues with corruption yet. Hoping not to get into that.









Edit: a new BIOS is available for the K7. I hope they can resolve BCLK range.


----------



## Belferu

This picture is from a local forum. The guy said that with the latest bios the ram frequency issues are gone


----------



## bardacuda

Wow 3800MHz stable RAM speed? That's pretty impressive!

EDIT: And at those timings too? Is this even real? Hahaha!
EDIT2: And that BUS speed? And 4GHz @ 1.28V? This can't be real... -_-


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wow 3800MHz stable RAM speed? That's pretty impressive!
> 
> EDIT: And at those timings too? Is this even real? Hahaha!
> EDIT2: And that BUS speed? And 4GHz @ 1.28V? This can't be real... -_-


Vcore looks amazing too.


----------



## gupsterg

@h2323

Added your CPU info to DB, you seem to have the newest batch in DB, any chance of a CPU-Z validation?

Good to read the Trident Z 3200 C14 worked well for you, just posted mine for RMA today, they were DOA







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> As documented here, we are finding that Ryzen motherboards generally use USB chipsets unsupported by Windows 7's installer, but that PS/2 keyboards still work through the PS/2 port. Therefore for a most reliable install, use optical media and a PS/2 keyboard (and mouse as well, if possible!) during installation, then once all drivers are on, revert to USB if you wish.


I went Win 7 Pro x64 SP1 with USB drivers integrated and no issue of installation







. Sgt Bilko asked for info how I did the integration and placed a video in OP of my thread







. C6H has no PS/2 ports, both me and Sgt Bilko use that.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @h2323
> 
> Added your CPU info to DB, you seem to have the newest batch in DB, any chance of a CPU-Z validation?


Ya no problem when I get back on it I will.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Ya no problem when I get back on it I will.


Cheers, BTW great tech porn!







.


----------



## MrPerforations

msi titanium mobo £520 at the moment.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Someone post the Template on how to achieve 3800 please


----------



## Neokolzia

Got my new screws in from EK today, they are ALOT different from previous mounting methods, I don't know if its for the good or bad though, They are definately slightly less elegant but are little more utilitarian with these little clip rings. Which I think are going to be something alot of people are going to miss and not use

They are retaining Rings that you secure the plate against so the spring has something to press the plate onto.interesting thing is with this, you kinda pre-install the screws before screwing on the heatsink.

Original Mounting solution Left Side, New one Right side/Bottom(Mounts onto Stock AMD backplate.)


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Someone post the Template on how to achieve 3800 please


Well, since Biostar is weird atm for me on the latest BIOS. I'm just using AMD Ryzen Master atm for overclocking.

1.20625 vcore (1.177vcore CPU-z) LLC mode 5 in the BIOS, haven't tried 6

3.7Ghz, I've been benching Cinebench, 3dmark 06, Vantage, Uniengine without a fluke. Oh and VDDCR SoC at 0.950. I probably don't need it that high, but dealing with high ram freq so gonna hold off on 0.950 on SoC


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Well, since Biostar is weird atm for me on the latest BIOS. I'm just using AMD Ryzen Master atm for overclocking.
> 
> 1.20625 vcore (1.177vcore CPU-z) LLC mode 5 in the BIOS, haven't tried 6
> 
> 3.7Ghz, I've been benching Cinebench, 3dmark 06, Vantage, Uniengine without a fluke. Oh and VDDCR SoC at 0.950. I probably don't need it that high, but dealing with high ram freq so gonna hold off on 0.950 on SoC


I think he means 3800 RAM


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I think he means 3800 RAM


Dark magic, That's all I got for 3800 RAM atm


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Got my new screws in from EK today, they are ALOT different from previous mounting methods, I don't know if its for the good or bad though, They are definately slightly less elegant but are little more utilitarian with these little clip rings. Which I think are going to be something alot of people are going to miss and not use
> 
> They are retaining Rings that you secure the plate against so the spring has something to press the plate onto.interesting thing is with this, you kinda pre-install the screws before screwing on the heatsink.
> 
> Original Mounting solution Left Side, New one Right side/Bottom(Mounts onto Stock AMD backplate.)


Looks like they put less pressure down onto the cpu. Not sure if its good or bad but youll know once you see the temps and tim imprint


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Got my new screws in from EK today, they are ALOT different from previous mounting methods, I don't know if its for the good or bad though, They are definately slightly less elegant but are little more utilitarian with these little clip rings. Which I think are going to be something alot of people are going to miss and not use
> 
> They are retaining Rings that you secure the plate against so the spring has something to press the plate onto.interesting thing is with this, you kinda pre-install the screws before screwing on the heatsink.
> 
> Original Mounting solution Left Side, New one Right side/Bottom(Mounts onto Stock AMD backplate.)


I'd love to hear what you think of it. I was planning on using an AM4 kit for the Raystorm I already had, but it wouldn't be in stock until April so I bought an EK Supremacy Evo today.

Hope to get the memory and motherboard next week...


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Got my new screws in from EK today, they are ALOT different from previous mounting methods, I don't know if its for the good or bad though, They are definately slightly less elegant but are little more utilitarian with these little clip rings. Which I think are going to be something alot of people are going to miss and not use
> 
> They are retaining Rings that you secure the plate against so the spring has something to press the plate onto.interesting thing is with this, you kinda pre-install the screws before screwing on the heatsink.
> 
> Original Mounting solution Left Side, New one Right side/Bottom(Mounts onto Stock AMD backplate.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear what you think of it. I was planning on using an AM4 kit for the Raystorm I already had, but it wouldn't be in stock until April so I bought an EK Supremacy Evo today.
> 
> Hope to get the memory and motherboard next week...
Click to expand...

So the bottom screws are the ones that should come with the new AM4 Compatible Supremacy's if it comes default no addons with AM4 compatibility. I heard of a few people having issues with the previous method, so I decided to bite bullet and pay the 18 euro's for the screws from Slovenia.

They do look like they will put on less pressure on the cpu, because the retention clip part is floating and basically looks completely variable for pressure. Unlike the other solution where your basically cranking a screw down and there's a Default amount of pressure that will apply REGARDLESS when you try to get the top cap on, depending how high the spring sits.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> So the bottom screws are the ones that should come with the new AM4 Compatible Supremacy's if it comes default no addons with AM4 compatibility. I heard of a few people having issues with the previous method, so I decided to bite bullet and pay the 18 euro's for the screws from Slovenia.
> 
> They do look like they will put on less pressure on the cpu, because the retention clip part is floating and basically looks completely variable for pressure. Unlike the other solution where your basically cranking a screw down and there's a Default amount of pressure that will apply REGARDLESS when you try to get the top cap on, depending how high the spring sits.


Well I'm getting the block tomorrow already, so in case of the old screws I can still decide whether to get those new ones instead.

So a noob question: do I use the backplate that comes with the motherboard or the EK one?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Well I'm getting the block tomorrow already, so in case of the old screws I can still decide whether to get those new ones instead.
> 
> So a noob question: do I use the backplate that comes with the motherboard or the EK one?


Some people are having issues with the ek one. General consensus is to use the new screws with the amd backplate.


----------



## TomiKazi

Okay, thank you both.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Y-cruncher CPU test only. 5 sets with stats and settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage adjustment
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pstate setting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1HR RB settings crash almost instantly.


Are you saying that while you are stable with Y-cruncher, Real Bench crashes immediately? If so, what do you think the issue is? CPU is stable right?

And according to your settings, you are running approximately 1.375v with no LLC for 3.9ghz?


----------



## MrPerforations

I got my raystorm kit right here, plate, two white lights, four screws and and some paste.

oh and the instructions.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I got my raystorm kit right here, plate, two white lights, four screws and and some paste.
> 
> oh and the instructions.


So they use 2 washers like i ended up doing with mine, very cool.


----------



## MrPerforations

i also set that up wrong i think...hehe


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i also set that up wrong i think...hehe


Weird install for intel but for amd its,screws into backplate no need for washers then cpu block/plastic washer/metal washer/spring/cap. Wisk ekwb provided metal washers but i have my own.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, its post in back plate with rubber washer, the plate,plastic washer, metal washer, thumb screw.









theres too many washers in this kit?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yer, its post in back plate with rubber washer, the plate,plastic washer, metal washer, thumb screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres too many washers in this kit?


Nope its what you want, on Intel 115x you need a washer so you dont screws the screws directly into the pcb and risk damaging it, you use a plastic washer for that. xpsc does it slightly differently but still works without issues. I added a metal washer on my ekwb and it seems to work out MUCH better then without it.


----------



## 12Cores

Has anyone upgraded from at 4790k? if so was it a upgrade or a sidegrade?


----------



## MrPerforations

the msi x370 carbon bios has - When Haswell-E CPU Raito over 37 and then system may become instable.
- Improved system stability.
odd.

msi x370 titanium is £520 at the moment here.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you saying that while you are stable with Y-cruncher, Real Bench crashes immediately? If so, what do you think the issue is? CPU is stable right?
> 
> And according to your settings, you are running approximately 1.375v with no LLC for 3.9ghz?


Original stress test required 1.33v load. YC 5-pass cpu test required approx. 30mv more. Also, auto LLC has resulted in near perfect control with approx. 20mv droop. High performance mode in Windows power options is a must for stability.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Outside of memory issues and bugs (which i expected) i am super happy with my new machine. Every game plays very well and my system uses less power and is much quieter.
> 
> It was a massive upgrade for me coming from a 2500k, would recommend to anyone willing to deal with launch bugs.


What kind of bug situtation happened to you?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Original stress test required 1.33v load. YC 5-pass cpu test required approx. 30mv more. Also, auto LLC has resulted in near perfect control with approx. 20mv droop. High performance mode in Windows power options is a must for stability.


That is extremely good. So you passed all your stress tests at approximately 1.36v under full load for 3.9ghz?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Has anyone upgraded from at 4790k? if so was it a upgrade or a sidegrade?


I upgraded from a 4690k, on some games it was an upgrade, others it was a side grade, thats just based on ingame benchmarks though. PC was much faster in general when everything was running smoothly. I can't wait to put my pc back together on monday with my new mobo though.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

Wondering what kind of results to expect with that 3800 Ram.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> Wondering what kind of results to expect with that 3800 Ram.


lots of people stuck at 2666 max. fingers crossed.
amd will update in may for rams.


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm finding that 3.7Ghz @ 1.184v the sweet spot for my 1700.

Going over that in 100mhz increments requires huge jumps in voltage to achieve. As is I don't break 60C with a True Spirit 140 Direct and don't see any real gains (gaming) keeping it at 3.9/1.325v or 4.0/1.395v.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> lots of people stuck at 2666 max. fingers crossed.
> amd will update in may for rams.


Some people on the Asus CH6 are seeing 3200mhz and maybe even slightly higher. Someone posted a beta bios that seems to help so they are def on track. Mine was stable at 2666 on the gigabyte, ill be trying 3200 on the asus but doing it all manually, no xmp.


----------



## yendor

That 3800 ram is achieved with a bclk over 140 which means ,at best, pcie in gen 2, data corruption is a risk. Dead drives also a risk. Someone with deeper pockets or a stack of drives already on hand will have to find the bleeding edge.. @chew* got a bclk board yet?


----------



## risqu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risqu3*
> 
> Managed to overclock my 1700x and get it stable at 1.35->1.4v
> 
> CPU: 1700x
> MotherBoard: Asus Prime X370 Pro
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qnpfj0
> 
> stable for at least 15 minutes using RealBench stress test
> 
> ill get pictures of the settings in a second and post them here









I feel I can lower the voltage further, but I also want to try to make the RAM up to 2400 or maybe 2666, I'll see how it reacts to increasing the RAMs speed first


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Original stress test required 1.33v load. YC 5-pass cpu test required approx. 30mv more. Also, auto LLC has resulted in near perfect control with approx. 20mv droop. High performance mode in Windows power options is a must for stability.


What settings are you using in Y Cruncher to test stability? Just went through one iteration of their full stress test and didn't get an error.

[email protected]
2993mhz RAM @ 1.4v


----------



## navjack27

with tweaking here and there i'm almost ALMOST matching my previous 3dmark firestrike 1080p score

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11967544/fs/12034750

i've been inching away at it.

3.9ghz overclock right now and 2666 ram

yeah its an unfair comparison because the gpu OC, so sue me. my 5820k was watercooled. the ryzen is blowing more hot air onto my gpu, i'll try to push the gpu to the same speed. i'm focusing on the combined test mainly.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> That is extremely good. So you passed all your stress tests at approximately 1.36v under full load for 3.9ghz?


I passed YC 5 sets, yes. I haven't tested further as its more than enough for my usage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> What settings are you using in Y Cruncher to test stability? Just went through one iteration of their full stress test and didn't get an error.
> 
> [email protected]
> 2993mhz RAM @ 1.4v


Component Stress Tester, 5 iterations as suggested by @mus1mus.


----------



## SuperZan

To elaborate on the above, the stress test in Y-Cruncher should by default reserve as much memory as is available so when it runs the various instruction-sets and workloads, your system will be tested for stability in the CPU as well as interaction with memory and cache. One run will generally show any glaring instability and five runs will generally reveal any subtle instability which may come back to haunt you later.

I've yet to pass five or more runs of Y-Cruncher stress test and fail any subsequent stability test or suffer from system instability or data corruption later. This has been true of AM3+, FM2+, Z170, Z97, and X79 so I expect nothing different from AM4.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> with tweaking here and there i'm almost ALMOST matching my previous 3dmark firestrike 1080p score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11967544/fs/12034750
> 
> i've been inching away at it.
> 
> 3.9ghz overclock right now and 2666 ram
> 
> yeah its an unfair comparison because the gpu OC, so sue me. my 5820k was watercooled. the ryzen is blowing more hot air onto my gpu, i'll try to push the gpu to the same speed. i'm focusing on the combined test mainly.


well then, i put my cpu to stock to get a baseline. and after reading this - http://www.theoverclocker.com/windows-high-performance-mode-limiting-ryzen-performance/ i decided to use balanced mode but use parkcontrol to 0% everything... and magic happened.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18667898?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11967544/fs/12034750/fs/12034994


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I passed YC 5 sets, yes. I haven't tested further as its more than enough for my usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Component Stress Tester, 5 iterations as suggested by @mus1mus.


5 iterations of all algorithms? or just quick sets of CPU and Memory?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> well then, i put my cpu to stock to get a baseline. and after reading this - http://www.theoverclocker.com/windows-high-performance-mode-limiting-ryzen-performance/ i decided to use balanced mode but use parkcontrol to 0% everything... and magic happened.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18667898?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11967544/fs/12034750/fs/12034994


Well thats new damn. So for OCed just leave it balanced and turn off core parking?


----------



## navjack27

i had parking on... so... do with that what you will


----------



## jprovido

The Bios on my Asus prime b350m-a/csm is pretty much broken. and my Ripjaws V 2x8GB 3200MHz kit won't even boot to 2666Mhz. Early adopter problems







my motherboard currently has two BIOS' I updated to the latest one which was uploaded on Feb 28.

Max Stable OC I was able to get atm (after playing around for about 1-2 hours) I was able to get 3.8Ghz 2400Mhz Cl5. the vcore is all over the place. the value is pretty much random it doesn't listen to me lol




performance with dota 2 atm is not good but I hope I can squeeze out another 100-200 mhz AND 3000MHZ+ ram speed in the future


----------



## navjack27

whats the current way most people are doing their overclocks? ya'll just picking a preset mhz and then setting ur voltage manually/offset? leave it on auto and then change the pstates? just curious


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> To elaborate on the above, the stress test in Y-Cruncher should by default reserve as much memory as is available so when it runs the various instruction-sets and workloads, your system will be tested for stability in the CPU as well as interaction with memory and cache. One run will generally show any glaring instability and five runs will generally reveal any subtle instability which may come back to haunt you later.
> 
> I've yet to pass five or more runs of Y-Cruncher stress test and fail any subsequent stability test or suffer from system instability or data corruption later. This has been true of AM3+, FM2+, Z170, Z97, and X79 so I expect nothing different from AM4.


Just to add, X99. It's overkill for the platform, but hey, Stable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 5 iterations of all algorithms? or just quick sets of CPU and Memory?


Just open the app, press 1 to cue the stability suite, press 0 to start.

The test will run each subtest for 2 minutes, 5 sets will be around an hour or so. 3 sets will actually be enough as this is rather very quick to detect instability. Only FFT doesn't stress Ryzen.

For reference, minute memory instability may cause the app to finish one set but not the 2nd or the 3rd. Even long term Memory stress testing can be omitted if you pass 5 sets of y-cruncher.

That's just my experience.









Edit: 5 sets can also detect Vcore deficiency on the stability front. This causes Ryzen systems to restart though testing passes short duration runs.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> whats the current way most people are doing their overclocks? ya'll just picking a preset mhz and then setting ur voltage manually/offset? leave it on auto and then change the pstates? just curious


Well i picked 1.4vcore (+ .2000 offset) as my max for 24/7 and eventually settled on 3.87ghz which is 14 hours stable on prime

hope this helps


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> well then, i put my cpu to stock to get a baseline. and after reading this - http://www.theoverclocker.com/windows-high-performance-mode-limiting-ryzen-performance/ i decided to use balanced mode but use parkcontrol to 0% everything... and magic happened.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18667898?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11967544/fs/12034750/fs/12034994


interesting. my combined score went up with this.

Left is balanced with 0% settings in core parking. Right is high performance 100% core parking

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12035168/fs/12035010


----------



## navjack27

ok now i'm onto overclocking methods.

i have it set in my asrock bios

core speed on auto
smt on
ddr4-2666

core voltage offset +2500
vdroop auto (level 1)
ocp off
ovp off
uvp off

in the pstates
3900mhz
135000uv (or whatever the unit is)
EDIT: OH, THE REST OF THE PSTATES ON AUTO

windows was already in balanced mode so right when i got into windows, first FIRST thing i did was launch hwinfo64 since its pinned in my task bar.
about 1 min and 15 sec is how long i had to wait until hwinfo64 dropped the VID readings and core speeds and everything to sane levels
so pstate overclocking keeps all that in check still
then i ran cinebench r15 multicore and all my cores did go up to 3900mhz (give or take because my bus is locked or misread at 99.8mhz)
good run, max temp (tCTL) of 75.8c (with -20c offset applied) 1677 was the score


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> well then, i put my cpu to stock to get a baseline. and after reading this - http://www.theoverclocker.com/windows-high-performance-mode-limiting-ryzen-performance/ i decided to use balanced mode but use parkcontrol to 0% everything... and magic happened.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18667898?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11967544/fs/12034750/fs/12034994


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> interesting. my combined score went up with this.
> 
> Left is balanced with 0% settings in core parking. Right is high performance 100% core parking
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12035168/fs/12035010











Balanced/0 %

HP


----------



## navjack27

we're really RELEARNING how to do everything
ryzen is a new ballgame. i still believe that auto everything with ryzen and more mature bios revisions will be the best in the long run for performance in games and productivity. intel taught us for years that auto was a REALLY bad idea.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balanced/0 %
> 
> HP


How are you guys setting it to 0% in regedit?


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How are you guys setting it to 0% in regedit?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How are you guys setting it to 0% in regedit?


Yep, look here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*


----------



## bluej511

Preferably in regedit so i dont need to run a program all the time while running my pc lol. I do believe there was one for W7.


----------



## Voitto

Idk how to delete a post. Please delete this one if you can Mods


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> The Bios on my Asus prime b350m-a/csm is pretty much broken. and my Ripjaws V 2x8GB 3200MHz kit won't even boot to 2666Mhz. Early adopter problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my motherboard currently has two BIOS' I updated to the latest one which was uploaded on Feb 28.
> 
> Max Stable OC I was able to get atm (after playing around for about 1-2 hours) I was able to get 3.8Ghz 2400Mhz Cl5. the vcore is all over the place. the value is pretty much random it doesn't listen to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> performance with dota 2 atm is not good but I hope I can squeeze out another 100-200 mhz AND 3000MHZ+ ram speed in the future


Idk if this helps but I use timings of 16/16/16/16/38 for 2666mhz at 1.2V on asus prime x370 pro and 3.9Ghz cpu at 1.3V. Idk if this is useful info or not but I think if you were to set it to 18/18/18/18/40 3000mhz should work. just change the timings and voltage slowly lower to achieve optimization. Also I'm using corsair dominator platinum 3000mhz 2x 16gb sticks. bleh, good luck. Btw I made a thread where I post my updates on my OCing so... idk check it out if anything is useful feel free to use the info. I'll also be posting a ton of stuff I learn over the next few days about ryzen, ram, and mobos. super basic info nothing in depth but I'm sure it will help someone. Anyways idk how to type stuff, im ranting, im sorry. Good luck!


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Preferably in regedit so i dont need to run a program all the time while running my pc lol. I do believe there was one for W7.


you don't need to have it running all the time btw. run it, set it, close it. done. open it when u wanna make a change.

ALSO. about that y-cruncher. EFF that noise. i don't need to get my cpu to 93c (with -20c offset) to know it'll be unstable


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> you don't need to have it running all the time btw. run it, set it, close it. done. open it when u wanna make a change.
> 
> ALSO. about that y-cruncher. EFF that noise. i don't need to get my cpu to 93c (with -20c offset) to know it'll be unstable


Ah ok so it pretty much edits the registry for you. Ill give it a shot monday once i get my second try build going. Might see if i can hit 3200mhz on ram with beta bios


----------



## savagebunny

So, my testing with y-cruncher has been 50/50. Tests via y-cruncher

- HNT
- VST
- C17

Always gives me some weird constants errors, which okay I'm thinking its unstable (Thinking about Intel days where certain programs threw errors for some reason)

Now, I've been abusing regarding least amount of voltage/clock speed the past few hours, Realbench, x264 loops, CPU heavy games, Unigine, 3dmark 06/Vantage etc. I can't get it to crash.


----------



## navjack27

update on my overclocking adventure. a new way to get 4ghz and confuse all ur sensors.

i did the same thing i did on my previous post


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> ok now i'm onto overclocking methods.
> 
> i have it set in my asrock bios
> 
> core speed on auto
> smt on
> ddr4-2666
> 
> core voltage offset +2500
> vdroop auto (level 1)
> ocp off
> ovp off
> uvp off
> 
> in the pstates
> 3900mhz
> 135000uv (or whatever the unit is)
> EDIT: OH, THE REST OF THE PSTATES ON AUTO
> 
> windows was already in balanced mode so right when i got into windows, first FIRST thing i did was launch hwinfo64 since its pinned in my task bar.
> about 1 min and 15 sec is how long i had to wait until hwinfo64 dropped the VID readings and core speeds and everything to sane levels
> so pstate overclocking keeps all that in check still
> then i ran cinebench r15 multicore and all my cores did go up to 3900mhz (give or take because my bus is locked or misread at 99.8mhz)
> good run, max temp (tCTL) of 75.8c (with -20c offset applied) 1677 was the score






but this time i

pstate to 4000mhz
and whatever the next level up of the core voltage offset is 3650 or something like that, sounded like a big number, scary.

got into windows. waited for hwinfo64 again, about 1 min 15 sec. the VID never goes over 1.350v. my VROUT is 1.383v and my vcore seems to go up to 0.712v now... stable with ONE RUN in cinebench r15 with a score of 1749. everything downclocks still. i can tell it pulls more power because the cpu package power now goes up to 136w. interesting. i'll attempt a 3dmark run


----------



## savagebunny

I don't like this voltage, but this is idle per using AMD Ryzen Master since Biostar is a whack bios atm, but quite stable with memory!

1.221vcore idle (1.188 load)


----------



## navjack27

f**k yeah 18k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18669216?

I AM THE RYZEN MASTER

my cpu cooler is reallllly holding me back. NZXT get ur crap together with ur CLC provider already and get those brackets out!

bunny, don't trust cpu-z at all! cuz according to it right now...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> f**k yeah 18k
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18669216?
> 
> I AM THE RYZEN MASTER
> 
> my cpu cooler is reallllly holding me back. NZXT get ur crap together with ur CLC provider already and get those brackets out!


Im thinking maybe high perf option doesnt actually set core parking to off? Try it in high perf with parking at 0% i bet ends up being the same.


----------



## navjack27

it does, you can check it with resource monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Im thinking maybe high perf option doesnt actually set core parking to off? Try it in high perf with parking at 0% i bet ends up being the same.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> f**k yeah 18k
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18669216?
> 
> I AM THE RYZEN MASTER
> 
> my cpu cooler is reallllly holding me back. NZXT get ur crap together with ur CLC provider already and get those brackets out!
> 
> bunny, don't trust cpu-z at all! cuz according to it right now...


Yup I know, I don't trust it either. hwinfo says the same, so does the Biostar software. So all the software is polling the same sensor.

Oh, and scored 1600 in CB, i turned off wallpaper engine. Free CPU cycles!


----------



## navjack27

lol i run with no desktop icons, no wallpaper (usually except for hwbot comps)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> it does, you can check it with resource monitor


I mean if you leave it on high perf, enable it and set it to 0% wouldnt u get the same score?

From what i gather 0% keeps cores from parking therefore they're all being used or do i have it backwards?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I mean if you leave it on high perf, enable it and set it to 0% wouldnt u get the same score?
> 
> From what i gather 0% keeps cores from parking therefore they're all being used or do i have it backwards?


I was under the impression that High Performance mode doesn't park cores. Am I missing something here?

Also, this guy seems to suggest the opposite of what people are doing. Or am I misunderstanding him?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/601828/how_the_windows_high_performance_mode_is_limiting/df2v7w9/


----------



## navjack27

you want them parked for ryzen to do its thang automagically. since i'm not requesting a higher clock other then via pstates and using an offset voltage and not changing pstate0s voltage and only its clock speed to 4000mhz... i want the magic inside™ to dynamically adjust + core usage stats help inform the OS. how often it unparks is useful for this.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> you want them parked for ryzen to do its thang automagically. since i'm not requesting a higher clock other then via pstates and using an offset voltage and not changing pstate0s voltage and only its clock speed to 4000mhz... i want the magic inside™ to dynamically adjust + core usage stats help inform the OS. how often it unparks is useful for this.


Seems like its only beneficial for stock clocks no? One of you posted higher scores at stock then OCed its a bit weird lol.

Someone should try OCed balanced with 0% so that it parks then try high perf see what scores better.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> you want them parked for ryzen to do its thang automagically. since i'm not requesting a higher clock other then via pstates and using an offset voltage and not changing pstate0s voltage and only its clock speed to 4000mhz... i want the magic inside™ to dynamically adjust + core usage stats help inform the OS. how often it unparks is useful for this.


I'm OC'd via pstates and offset as well but currently using HP mode with minimum processor state turned down. I noticed if I run balanced mode, half my cores wouldn't scale down in voltage, only clock.


----------



## navjack27

i'll do that kinda stuff when i have thermal headroom. right now, well... I KNOW what its magical thinking that core parking lowers temps meaningfully under load, in fact it won't. but i want to think that leaving it how it is... will be more stable temp wise... also. i'll forget all of this next time i want to test so i wanna leave it how it is AGAIN until i get a better cooler.

testing that would be nitpicking at this point also.
@kundica
at this point, we might not SEE reported changes of clocks and voltages going in line with what we expect... my theory is that its happening BUT in such a speed that our monitoring software ain't pickin' it up.

AND WITH THIS... i need to go to bed to wake up at a good hour to work on ryzen content on my youtube.


----------



## budgetgamer120

The Division has free trial up to leve 8. So i downloaded it and ran bench. My 2.4ghz Xeon games great, Ryzen should be much better.

Ryzen not being good at gaming is clearly false.

benchmark is done on all High no AA


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup I know, I don't trust it either. hwinfo says the same, so does the Biostar software. So all the software is polling the same sensor.
> 
> Oh, and scored 1600 in CB, i turned off wallpaper engine. Free CPU cycles!


um i get 1.248v vcore with 3.8 ghz, something on Biostar's backend is borked for cpu vcore reading.

and 0.780v idle vcore


----------



## SuperZan

I don't know about all that, my HWINFO readings have largely made sense. This is just a quick reading whilst alt-tabbing a game.



YMMV and all that.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I don't know about all that, my HWINFO readings have largely made sense. This is just a quick reading whilst alt-tabbing a game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMMV and all that.


What's your bios volt at and are you using LLC?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> um i get 1.248v vcore with 3.8 ghz, something on Biostar's backend is borked for cpu vcore reading.
> 
> and 0.780v idle vcore


So currently, there is another user who I've been talking to since it seems that It's only been him and I who own the Biostar boards







, He got his DMM out and was reading .01 within what HWINFO, the Bios, CPU-z was saying. Now, I found two available pins which could possibly be used for reading vcore, but I'm very unsure atm, and its a tight fit with probes, and I have very shaky hands, so not gonna risk the biscuit quite yet.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Only had 30 mins yesterday before I left. Still wauting on my 1080Ti.

Not sure ufuf I wanna aircool it (Strix, Aorus etc) or EK block.

Might install my 980Ti and the stock aircooler in the meantime.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So currently, there is another user who I've been talking to since it seems that It's only been him and I who own the Biostar boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , He got his DMM out and was reading .01 within what HWINFO, the Bios, CPU-z was saying. Now, I found two available pins which could possibly be used for reading vcore, but I'm very unsure atm, and its a tight fit with probes, and I have very shaky hands, so not gonna risk the biscuit quite yet.


.01 of which cp-z readings, mine or yours?

so which mobo is accurate?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> .01 of which cp-z readings, mine or yours?
> 
> so which mobo is accurate?


It's actually SuperZan above, when he was measuring his vcore with his DMM, he was .01 within vs the software when he was OCing on the Biostar GT7 board which I'm also using.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What's your bios volt at and are you using LLC?


I'm using pstate OC with a 1.32v VID and an allowable +0.065v adaptive offset. LLC is at Level 2 which is equivalent to a Very High setting on boards which use a Low to Extreme scale like X79/AM3+ ASUS Saberkitties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> It's actually SuperZan above, when he was measuring his vcore with his DMM, he was .01 within vs the software when he was OCing on the Biostar GT7 board which I'm also using.


With HWINFO, yes, mostly accurate readings minus some ms variances software couldn't track. CPUZ was hit or miss though and readings lagged behind HWINFO and physical.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I'm using pstate OC with a 1.32v VID and an allowable +0.065v adaptive offset. LLC is at Level 2 which is equivalent to a Very High setting on boards which use a Low to Extreme scale like X79/AM3+ ASUS Saberkitties.


Isn't the pstate default VID 1.35v (20 in hex)? And +0.065v = 1.415v

And I'm guessing you didn't change the default vid since that disables p-states for some reason. Or were you able to change default VID on P-State 0 and lower voltages still worked?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Isn't the pstate default VID 1.35v (20 in hex)? And +0.065v = 1.415v
> 
> And I'm guessing you didn't change the default vid since that disables p-states for some reason. Or were you able to change default VID on P-State 0 and lower voltages still worked?


The default is 1.35v, yes, but it's alterable in BIOS. I'm using it because it's the only multiplier option present in the Biostar BIOS. Setting a High Performance power plan with a lowered minimum processor state or using the Balanced power plan still sees downclocking and downvolting dependent on load.


----------



## Scotty99

I woke up and was gonna mess with my OC, but not sure i can do better than 3.7 all core OC with 1.168v lol. Just kinda waiting on amd/asrock to get this memory stuff fixed so i can set it to the speed i bought.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Left balanced power mode core parking enabled everything 0%. Right balanced power mode core parking disabled everything 0%.

18,287 18,196

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12036816/fs/12035168


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I cant figure out my issue with low performance, saw a screenshot of 1851 cinebench multi with same memory and same cpu speed.
Could it be my old windows that was installed and used with as 7700K for months ?

R7 1700 @ 4 @ 1.43125v
Asus X370 Pro
3200 ram @ CL14
Cinebench Multi 1759
Cinebench Single 163


----------



## Scotty99

Well for reference i get 1597 with 3.7ghz all core OC and cas 15 2400 memory.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Can't use Win7 upon initial boot with Ryzen due to lack of native USB 3.0 / 3.1 drivers, so an easy solution is to use a PS/2 keyboard to log in and install. I got a couple usb to ps/2 adapters but they didn't work so I've been tearing my hair out trying to find an easily obtainable PS/2 keyboard. Found an old one at work, we've got a few drawers full of old, old hw and cables!


This is the exact reason I keep my 10 year old microsoft Interenet keyboard with both PS/2 and USB connectors witrh a built in USB hub. It's old but trusty.


----------



## Scotty99

So guys cpu-z says my ram is single rank, here is the asrock manual on where to install memory to, would like some advice where i should put mine:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Specification

I have no idea if i should put them in a1+b1 or a2+b2 lol.

Also here is my ram, i was told it wasnt single rank but cpu-z says it is:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941

preciate it


----------



## bardacuda

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/X370%20Killer%20SLIac.pdf

Section 2.3, page 25. For any type of pair it is expecting A2+B2 to be the first two populated, then A1+B1 only if you have 4 DIMMS. Whether it's single rank or double rank only seems to matter if you have 1 pair of each.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> Left balanced power mode core parking enabled everything 0%. Right balanced power mode core parking disabled everything 0%.
> 
> 18,287 18,196
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12036816/fs/12035168


Your second set of criteria should have "core parking disabled everything 100%". 0% says that every core can be parked. The higher the percent, the _less_ cores that can be parked.

On Ryzen R7, 0% means 15 cores can be parked (can't park all 16 cores), 25% means 12 cores can be parked, 50% means 8 cores can be parked, 75% means 4 cores can be parked, 100% means 0 cores can be parked.

Thanks to this thread, I have mine set manually to 50% so it will park the virtual cores and leave the physical cores unparked.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I cant figure out my issue with low performance, saw a screenshot of 1851 cinebench multi with same memory and same cpu speed.
> Could it be my old windows that was installed and used with as 7700K for months ?
> 
> R7 1700 @ 4 @ 1.43125v
> Asus X370 Pro
> 3200 ram @ CL14
> Cinebench Multi 1759
> Cinebench Single 163


Might have seen someone with a sleep bug? 1750-1760 is the norm for 1700 @ 4.0ghz I've seen that score 3-4 time at least now.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/X370%20Killer%20SLIac.pdf
> 
> Section 2.3, page 25. For any type of pair it is expecting A2+B2 to be the first two populated, then A1+B1 only if you have 4 DIMMS. Whether it's single rank or double rank only seems to matter if you have 1 pair of each.


I see, i shall move them over then lol. I dont see it written on there a2+b2 should be populated first, but i will take your word for it









Im mostly just wanting it to be in the correct slots when/if xmp profiles get fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I see, i shall move them over then lol. I dont see it written on there a2+b2 should be populated first, but i will take your word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im mostly just wanting it to be in the correct slots when/if xmp profiles get fixed.
> 
> Thanks.




^ This. If you have a single DIMM, it goes in A2. A single pair, it goes in A2+B2. Two pairs, if they are differing rank, the dual ranked pair goes in A2+B2 and the single ranked pair goes in A1+B1. There is no case in that diagram where A1+B1 is populated and A2+B2 is empty.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Your second set of criteria should have "core parking disabled everything 100%". 0% says that every core can be parked. The higher the percent, the _less_ cores that can be parked.
> 
> On Ryzen R7, 0% means 15 cores can be parked (can't park all 16 cores), 25% means 12 cores can be parked, 50% means 8 cores can be parked, 75% means 4 cores can be parked, 100% means 0 cores can be parked.
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I have mine set manually to 50% so it will park the virtual cores and leave the physical cores unparked.


ok, so, gaming wise is this better than completely unparked or what?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This. If you have a single DIMM, it goes in A2. A single pair, it goes in A2+B2. Two pairs, if they are differing rank, the dual ranked pair goes in A2+B2 and the single ranked pair goes in A1+B1. There is no case in that diagram where A1+B1 is populated and A2+B2 is empty.


I see it now, confusing graph lol. +rep


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> The Division has free trial up to leve 8. So i downloaded it and ran bench. My 2.4ghz Xeon games great, Ryzen should be much better.
> 
> Ryzen not being good at gaming is clearly false.
> 
> benchmark is done on all High no AA


What GPU you got? With gtx 1060 6gb and 1700 clocked at all core 3.7ghz my benchmark scores were

Avg fps: 78.2
Typ FPS: 79.0
Avg CPU: 30%
Avg GPU: 97%


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ok, so, gaming wise is this better than completely unparked or what?


According to other peoples' testing, core parking will make it so there is less resource contention in lightly-threaded situations (i.e. most games). Less contention generally means better performance.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> According to other peoples' testing, core parking will make it so there is less resource contention in lightly-threaded situations (i.e. most games). Less contention generally means better performance.


So in reality even OCed people should be running it at 0%. Unless this seems to work better for stock speeds because of xfr. In amds testing they found that high perf gave better fps then balanced


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> f**k yeah 18k
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18669216?
> 
> I AM THE RYZEN MASTER
> 
> my cpu cooler is reallllly holding me back. NZXT get ur crap together with ur CLC provider already and get those brackets out!
> 
> bunny, don't trust cpu-z at all! cuz according to it right now...


Are there differences in core temp parked vs unmarked during those runs? If you could post screen shots of the cpu temp graphs during those runs I'd like to see them.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To elaborate on the above, the stress test in Y-Cruncher should by default reserve as much memory as is available so when it runs the various instruction-sets and workloads, your system will be tested for stability in the CPU as well as interaction with memory and cache. One run will generally show any glaring instability and five runs will generally reveal any subtle instability which may come back to haunt you later.
> 
> I've yet to pass five or more runs of Y-Cruncher stress test and fail any subsequent stability test or suffer from system instability or data corruption later. This has been true of AM3+, FM2+, Z170, Z97, and X79 so I expect nothing different from AM4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add, X99. It's overkill for the platform, but hey, Stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just open the app, press 1 to cue the stability suite, press 0 to start.
> 
> The test will run each subtest for 2 minutes, 5 sets will be around an hour or so. 3 sets will actually be enough as this is rather very quick to detect instability. Only FFT doesn't stress Ryzen.
> 
> For reference, minute memory instability may cause the app to finish one set but not the 2nd or the 3rd. Even long term Memory stress testing can be omitted if you pass 5 sets of y-cruncher.
> 
> That's just my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 5 sets can also detect Vcore deficiency on the stability front. This causes Ryzen systems to restart though testing passes short duration runs.


+rep, guys







. I went nuts with Y-Cruncher yesterday evening







. I found same settings as x264 for sufficient for Y-Cruncher. Runs ~5°C hotter than x264/RB/[email protected], but still super quiet fan profile







. RB for me needs less voltage than x264/Y-Cruncher and shows instability only after longer time than x264/Y-Cruncher.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Only thing is I still get core crash on [email protected]







. In chronological order.

My base 3.8GHz OC 2133MHz used +106.25mV (~1.319V on DMM) for x264, etc. Repeatedly tested in x264/RB/[email protected] and no issues. I upped VCORE to +112.5V when I went 2400MHz RAM and left SOC [AUTO] it shot from ~0.838V on DMM to ~1.050V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[email protected] 16/03/17 evening, (3.8GHz OC 2400MHz VCORE +112.5mV (~1.330V on DMM) SOC: [AUTO]).



[email protected] 17/03/17 morning (3.8GHz OC 2400MHz VCORE +112.5mV (~1.330V on DMM) SOC: [AUTO]).





Due to the errors on L0 cache I went and lowered SOC to 0.950V, upped VCORE to +118.75mV. As thought perhaps CPU doesn't like high SOC and need some more VCORE. Through out the day no issues on [email protected] Tested with Y-Cruncher as shown above screenies.

This morning (3.8GHz OC 2400MHz VCORE +118.75mV SOC: 0.950V).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So what you reckon guys, SOC or VCORE need increase? I'm currently testing lowered SOC again. 3.8GHz OC 2400MHz VCORE +118.75mV SOC: 0.925V.


----------



## bardacuda

Highest performing $330 CPU ever?


----------



## MrPerforations

cinebanch r15 of my fx at 4.6ghz give 720 points and ryzens at 3.8ghz giving 1700 cb points.
firestrike give fx at 4.6ghz of 8800 physics and ryzen at 4ghz 20000

also overclocked at 5200 ryzen breaks cinebench world record with 2449 points.
its got mad skills compared to fx.


----------



## Scotty99

Well my 3.7 OC turned out to be unstable, got a blue screen running cinebench lol. That was hoping for a lot it was on stock volts 1.168 under load. Now i am trying out 3.8 so far so good with offset voltages and the 3250 offset number in the bios (whatever that means lol) it is loading at 1.248v, done 6 runs of cinebench no whea errors max temps of 65c stock cooler.

1.248 for 3.8 ACB should be right in line with what others are getting aye?


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

For SOC, I find Aida64 isolated Cache test to be very good.

One thing to note, you X264 may have proved your OC stable thru y-cruncher due to your OC focused only with Core. OC with Memory and Fabric out of spec will pass X254 but may fail Y-Cruncher.


----------



## bluej511

So taking a survey since quite a lot of us have our rigs running.

Does anyone else have issues with your system starting in ambient temps below 20°C? I know some CH6 guys are having issues but i think they also pull the PSU plug/turn it off during the night.

Seems like below 20°C on the CH6 the system doesnt boot and needs to be reset, would be quite annoying because overnight it gets below 20°C in my room quite easily. My Aorus didn't have this issue though booted right up everytime, thermal case probe read 18-19°C a couple times.


----------



## keikei

What aftermarket cpu coolers are you guys using for 1700X/1800X? I cant seem to find any for AM4.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Got my new screws in from EK today, they are ALOT different from previous mounting methods, I don't know if its for the good or bad though, They are definately slightly less elegant but are little more utilitarian with these little clip rings. Which I think are going to be something alot of people are going to miss and not use
> 
> They are retaining Rings that you secure the plate against so the spring has something to press the plate onto.interesting thing is with this, you kinda pre-install the screws before screwing on the heatsink.
> 
> Original Mounting solution Left Side, New one Right side/Bottom(Mounts onto Stock AMD backplate.)


Ordered yesterday:


Spoiler: Supremacy EVO AM4, how it came out the box







So it seems to have the new retention system. The manual states '1st revision, Jan 15th 2017', for what it's worth.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Ordered yesterday:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Supremacy EVO AM4, how it came out the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems to have the new retention system. The manual states '1st revision, Jan 15th 2017', for what it's worth.


The difference is, it uses the stock am4 backplate (saves ekwb money on making their own if youre buying a new block), the am4 kit however only comes with amd brackets, if you want to switch to another platform youll have to order the appropriate backplate and mounting bracket (my kit came with both amd/intel and i got sent the am4 kit)

The springs do look bigger in diameter and look like they give less pressure, i'm curious to how the thermal paste spread will be, on mine it was an absolute dream, so little paste was used and my temps were fantastic).

I'm still going to try my method when i get my Asus as on my gigabyte after removing the block 3-4x i had zero issues ad it posted every time so idk whats going on. People didnt seem to have issues with am3 mounting before am4 came out so idk what changed. The sockets and mounting design is exactly the same, the holes have just changed offset.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Why do you need new screws? AM3 rubber gasket + screws with AM4 backplate & bracket seemed to work fine on my EVO.

Did not boot up, but installed it.

Is there anything wrong with my setup before i fill it up?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Why do you need new screws? AM3 rubber gasket + screws with AM4 backplate & bracket seemed to work fine on my EVO.
> 
> Did not boot up, but installed it.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with my setup before i fill it up?


The problem comes from the POST, some people seem to have issues with it posting when using the AM4 backplate that comes with the ekwb. I had no such issues and have a other people didn't either but some have so i'm not sure whats up.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Cheers, will try AIDA64 Cache







.

Y-Cruncher was with 3.8GHz + 2400MHz.



So the disabled tests would have hit cache/mem more?

Currently 3.8GHz + 2400MHz using +118.75mV offset on core and 0.925V (-25mV from Y-Cruncher test pass for 2.5hrs). So far stable ~4hrs in [email protected], I'm in the "timezone" for failure, I'll report back how it goes.

@bluej511

I have digital roomstat, in the mornings room is ~20°C. I've had no issues from "cold boot". I do not unplug PSU or cut power at switch. I will aim to leave some windows open in the room overnight and try a cold boot for you







.

I have had zero issues with C6H







. Yes my G.Skill RAM was DOA on arrival and I thought it was C6H DOA. HWiNFO lacked support for C6H, but fixed now







.

Since getting Corsair RAM on last Saturday it has been used everyday, ~12hrs, every-night off except 1. I can not recall how many settings tweaks I've done in UEFI and I have been doing multiple changes at times, no issues to report. RGB, fan control, etc all working for me without a single issue







.

Posted my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 2x8GB set for RMA yesterday, awaiting eagerly now only for their replacement







.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This. If you have a single DIMM, it goes in A2. A single pair, it goes in A2+B2. Two pairs, if they are differing rank, the dual ranked pair goes in A2+B2 and the single ranked pair goes in A1+B1. There is no case in that diagram where A1+B1 is populated and A2+B2 is empty.


I have all my slots filled and run 2666 just fine

Dual Rank too


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I have all my slots filled and run 2666 just fine
> 
> Dual Rank too


HEy i saw your posts earlier about your overclocking, i was just curious why you decided to go into P states?

I right now just did manual clock>3800>offset volts>3250 offset number in windows this loads to 1.248v and has been stable so far, and at idle volts/clocks go down as they should.

Just wanted to know what the benefit/difference to p state compared to how i did it.

Also could you share timings for 2666? I can only do 15-15-15-36 2400 with my gskill 3200 kit.


----------



## navjack27

Really it's just my curiosity trying settings and methods to see how the system responds.

Leaving the voltage default in the pstate but changing the MHz only under pstate is interesting. Offsets are also interesting. Let me wake up a bit


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers, will try AIDA64 Cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Y-Cruncher was with 3.8GHz + 2400MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> So the disabled tests would have hit cache/mem more?
> 
> Currently 3.8GHz + 2400MHz using +118.75mV offset on core and 0.925V (-25mV from Y-Cruncher test pass for 2.5hrs). So far stable ~4hrs in [email protected], I'm in the "timezone" for failure, I'll report back how it goes.
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> I have digital roomstat, in the mornings room is ~20°C. I've had no issues from "cold boot". I do not unplug PSU or cut power at switch. I will aim to leave some windows open in the room overnight and try a cold boot for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have had zero issues with C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes my G.Skill RAM was DOA on arrival and I thought it was C6H DOA. HWiNFO lacked support for C6H, but fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Since getting Corsair RAM on last Saturday it has been used everyday, ~12hrs, every-night off except 1. I can not recall how many settings tweaks I've done in UEFI and I have been doing multiple changes at times, no issues to report. RGB, fan control, etc all working for me without a single issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Posted my G.Skill 3200MHz C14 2x8GB set for RMA yesterday, awaiting eagerly now only for their replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Give it a shot gus, seems to be the CH6 dudes having issues with it. Get it cold but don't unplug it or turn it off, i think thats the issue theyre having and its probably not a cold issue at that point but more the settings resetting themselves or something.


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

I believe one of the disabled tests is really heavy with either RAM or Cache. You can verify. The only thing I would disable from the whole suite is really just FFT. It does nothing for Ryzen.


----------



## skullbringer

You know how I posted a few days ago that my Asus C6H got bricked and that I had to return in.

Well, I instead got a Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7 and THE EXACT SAME THING HAPPENED AGAIN, ***?!


----------



## navjack27

Wow. I'm glad I just went with ASRock.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> You know how I posted a few days ago that my Asus C6H got bricked and that I had to return in.
> 
> Well, I instead got a Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7 and THE EXACT SAME THING HAPPENED AGAIN, ***?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Wow. I'm glad I just went with ASRock.


At this point, I have to assume, the issue is caused by something in the basic design of all X370 boards provided by AMD.

Asus have probably just sold the most boards, gotten the most feedback and fixed it first. Others like Gigabyte, Asrock or MSI might not even know the issue exists at this point. And if they knew, they would probably never tell anyone and just quietly release a bios fix sometime down the road.

Some additional info on how the issue occured, which might help narrow things down:
- both, C6H and G7K have external clock generators
- on both boards the ref clock was set to 129
- on both boards the soc voltage was about 1.1V
- CPU clock voltage was 1.4V-1.425V
- memory voltage was 1.4V
- memory speed was 3200 MHz and or higher
- issue occured during boot, on C6H it showed "bios update in progress", on G7K it showed "bios was reset"


----------



## DADDYDC650

Asrock is the way to go. Had an Asrock z68 Fatal1ty Pro. That's when they started to churn out some sweet motehrboards and they've been getting better ever since. No problems at all with my x370 Asrock Fatal1ty Pro as of yet.


----------



## 92blueludesi

still messing around with core parking.

ran three firestrike tests.

1st core parking enabled. balanced. 0%

2nd core parking disabled. balanced. 0%

3rd. core parking disabled. balanced. 0%

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041713/fs/12036816/fs/12035168

not a lot of experience with core parking but some testing doesn't hurt.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock is the way to go. Had an Asrock z68 Fatal1ty Pro. That's when they started to churn out some sweet motehrboards and they've been getting better ever since. No problems at all with my x370 Asrock Fatal1ty Pro as of yet.


From my perspective, no X370 boards are safe at this point. Not Asrock, not MSI, not Biostar, not Gigabyte.

The only ones who have acknowledged that the bricking issue exists come out and said we have fixed it, are Asus.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> From my perspective, no X370 boards are safe at this point. Not Asrock, not MSI, not Biostar, not Gigabyte.
> 
> The only ones who have come out and said "we have fixed the bricking issue", are Asus.


I haven't read about any Asrock Taichi or Asrock Fata1ty boards bricking. Not saying it hasn't happened.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock is the way to go. Had an Asrock z68 Fatal1ty Pro. That's when they started to churn out some sweet motehrboards and they've been getting better ever since. No problems at all with my x370 Asrock Fatal1ty Pro as of yet.


agree. i've used evga and gigabyte with intel 4790k. Built a x99 system for my brother with asrock tai chi and was impressed with the stability.

I have had problems with intel evga and gigabyte in the past but i am really loving my asrock x370 killer.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I haven't read about any Asrock Taichi or Asrock Fata1ty boards bricking. Not saying it hasn't happened.


If it was happening, they would probably not tell anyone, until they quietly release a fix.

Asus just got put on the spotlight as many reviewers got a C6H and they probably sold the most boards as well.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> From my perspective, no X370 boards are safe at this point. Not Asrock, not MSI, not Biostar, not Gigabyte.
> 
> The only ones who have acknowledged that the bricking issue exists come out and said we have fixed it, are Asus.


any reports of brick asrock boards?


----------



## cssorkinman

No motherboard made is idiot proof.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> At this point, I have to assume, the issue is caused by something in the basic design of all X370 boards provided by AMD.
> 
> Asus have probably just sold the most boards, gotten the most feedback and fixed it first. Others like Gigabyte, Asrock or MSI might not even know the issue exists at this point. And if they knew, they would probably never tell anyone and just quietly release a bios fix sometime down the road.
> 
> Some additional info on how the issue occured, which might help narrow things down:
> - both, C6H and G7K have external clock generators
> - on both boards the ref clock was set to 129
> - on both boards the soc voltage was about 1.1V
> - CPU clock voltage was 1.4V-1.425V
> - memory voltage was 1.4V
> - memory speed was 3200 MHz and or higher
> - issue occured during boot, on C6H it showed "bios update in progress", on G7K it showed "bios was reset"


Could be a lot of issues, youve had 2 brick on you though so who knows what it could be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> still messing around with core parking.
> 
> ran three firestrike tests.
> 
> 1st core parking enabled. balanced. 0%
> 
> 2nd core parking disabled. balanced. 0%
> 
> 3rd. core parking disabled. balanced. 0%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041713/fs/12036816/fs/12035168
> 
> not a lot of experience with core parking but some testing doesn't hurt.


Are you overclocked or on stock speeds? Seems like so far, for ryzen and for whatever reason core parking enabled gives better firestrike scores, not sure if that translates to better gaming fps.

But the combined score looks better with core parking disabled so who knows, in your case all the scores are so close to each other.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> any reports of brick asrock boards?


I have not seen any. Just statistically speaking, the chance is very high, if 2 manufacturers are affected, likely all are.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> At this point, I have to assume, the issue is caused by something in the basic design of all X370 boards provided by AMD.
> 
> Asus have probably just sold the most boards, gotten the most feedback and fixed it first. Others like Gigabyte, Asrock or MSI might not even know the issue exists at this point. And if they knew, they would probably never tell anyone and just quietly release a bios fix sometime down the road.
> 
> Some additional info on how the issue occured, which might help narrow things down:
> - both, C6H and G7K have external clock generators
> - on both boards the ref clock was set to 129
> - on both boards the soc voltage was about 1.1V
> - CPU clock voltage was 1.4V-1.425V
> - memory voltage was 1.4V
> - memory speed was 3200 MHz and or higher
> - issue occured during boot, on C6H it showed "bios update in progress", on G7K it showed "bios was reset"
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a lot of issues, youve had 2 brick on you though so who knows what it could be.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> still messing around with core parking.
> 
> ran three firestrike tests.
> 
> 1st core parking enabled. balanced. 0%
> 
> 2nd core parking disabled. balanced. 0%
> 
> 3rd. core parking disabled. balanced. 0%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041713/fs/12036816/fs/12035168
> 
> not a lot of experience with core parking but some testing doesn't hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you overclocked or on stock speeds? Seems like so far, for ryzen and for whatever reason core parking enabled gives better firestrike scores, not sure if that translates to better gaming fps.
Click to expand...

That could be temps limiting boost clocks, I'd like to see that tested.


----------



## 92blueludesi

edit. delete.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That could be temps limiting boost clocks, I'd like to see that tested.


Well it looks like hes overclocked so there is no boost clock as in xfr and base boost. To me, in his case theres no difference between enabled and disabled, its all very very close, don't think its a temp issue.

If i remember correctly though he did have a nice boost going from high performance to balanced with core parking enabled to 0%.

@92blueludesi give it a run in high performance mode with core parking DISABLED (like it should be automatically in hp mode) and see what result you get


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That could be temps limiting boost clocks, I'd like to see that tested.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like hes overclocked so there is no boost clock as in xfr and base boost. To me, in his case theres no difference between enabled and disabled, its all very very close, don't think its a temp issue.
> 
> If i remember correctly though he did have a nice boost going from high performance to balanced with core parking enabled to 0%.
> 
> @92blueludesi give it a run in high performance mode with core parking DISABLED (like it should be automatically in hp mode) and see what result you get
Click to expand...

Power plan?

lol you ninja'd me


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Could be a lot of issues, youve had 2 brick on you though so who knows what it could be.
> Are you overclocked or on stock speeds? Seems like so far, for ryzen and for whatever reason core parking enabled gives better firestrike scores, not sure if that translates to better gaming fps.
> 
> But the combined score looks better with core parking disabled so who knows, in your case all the scores are so close to each other.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Could be a lot of issues, youve had 2 brick on you though so who knows what it could be.
> Are you overclocked or on stock speeds? Seems like so far, for ryzen and for whatever reason core parking enabled gives better firestrike scores, not sure if that translates to better gaming fps.
> 
> But the combined score looks better with core parking disabled so who knows, in your case all the scores are so close to each other.


test 1 and 2 are 3.85ghz. test 3 3.75ghz. all at 1.245v

combined score is what im looking at.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well it looks like hes overclocked so there is no boost clock as in xfr and base boost. To me, in his case theres no difference between enabled and disabled, its all very very close, don't think its a temp issue.
> 
> If i remember correctly though he did have a nice boost going from high performance to balanced with core parking enabled to 0%.
> 
> @92blueludesi give it a run in high performance mode with core parking DISABLED (like it should be automatically in hp mode) and see what result you get


running bench.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> test 1 and 2 are 3.85ghz. test 3 3.75ghz. all at 1.245v
> 
> combined score is what im looking at.


If you have the paid version of 3d mark, try and do just physics and combined, don't do the graphics test, it seems you boosted a bit more in test 1 then 2 and got higher fps which could change your combined.

But i mean between 1 and 2 the scores are within margin of error realisticly, ive done one test after the other and have had differences haha.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Power plan?
> 
> lol you ninja'd me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im lost now but i do love ninjas haha.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> You know how I posted a few days ago that my Asus C6H got bricked and that I had to return in.
> 
> Well, I instead got a Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7 and THE EXACT SAME THING HAPPENED AGAIN, ***?!


Where the hell are people finding K7s?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Where the hell are people finding K7s?


got mine from Alternate.de, somehow they always get a small quantity of new hardware really fast.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well it looks like hes overclocked so there is no boost clock as in xfr and base boost. To me, in his case theres no difference between enabled and disabled, its all very very close, don't think its a temp issue.
> 
> If i remember correctly though he did have a nice boost going from high performance to balanced with core parking enabled to 0%.
> 
> @92blueludesi give it a run in high performance mode with core parking DISABLED (like it should be automatically in hp mode) and see what result you get


bench as requested. as you can see the combined score is impacted

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12042377

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12042377/fs/12041855


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Where the hell are people finding K7s?


Couple places got a shipment in and all were sold out pretty much instantly lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> got mine from Alternate.de, somehow they always get a small quantity of new hardware really fast.


My retailer had some in France as well they were gone within a day.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> bench as requested. as you can see the combined score is impacted
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12042377


Ah desi very nice, so it looks like even overclocked we should be using balanced (and core parking is already on with balanced mode so even if you set em manually not much difference), not sure if this translates to gaming fps but thats an awesome start.

Id say just keep it in balanced power mode and enabled/disabled core parking doesnt seem to make much difference.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> bench as requested. as you can see the combined score is impacted
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12042377
> 
> 
> 
> Ah desi very nice, so it looks like even overclocked we should be using balanced (and core parking is already on with balanced mode so even if you set em manually not much difference), not sure if this translates to gaming fps but thats an awesome start.
> 
> Id say just keep it in balanced power mode and enabled/disabled core parking doesnt seem to make much difference.
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12042380/fs/12042534

Interesting , thanks for figuring that out.


----------



## yetta

Has anyone tried Ryzen with TechPowerUp's ThrottleStop App? Kind of wondering what timings it's bench will show from the threading benchmark.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12042380/fs/12042534
> 
> Interesting , thanks for figuring that out.


Read it online in a few places, its weird that all it helps is combined score. It makes sense though, its not sending instructions willy nilly to unparked cores and taking the time to do so.

Someone should try hp and balanced power modes without changing core parking at all in a few games and see if it makes any difference at all.

My educated theory. In stock form, high performance should be used as xfr relies on the misense sensor to boost clocks up and down, and since its onl XFR on one core the parking doesnt really matter (at least i think, no ones tried stock clocks yet)

When your OCed though since all the cores are at the same speed at all times, it takes time for w10 to move instructions from core to core, and since the cores arent parked it decides to use em (not efficiently might i add and thats part of the issue).

So, until someone tries it in games, for OCed people balanced power in W10 seems to be the way to go. Wed have to try cinebench, cpuz, and a bunch of games see if it helps.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Read it online in a few places, its weird that all it helps is combined score. It makes sense though, its not sending instructions willy nilly to unparked cores and taking the time to do so.
> 
> Someone should try hp and balanced power modes without changing core parking at all in a few games and see if it makes any difference at all.


Your post came through as soon as I posted mine. Could try run the 3dMark after the ThrottleStop tweaks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Your post came through as soon as I posted mine. Could try run the 3dMark after the ThrottleStop tweaks.


Not sure what throttle stop does but unless it changes core parking idk if it will do anything, worth a shot though see what happens.


----------



## cssorkinman

Cpuz balanced left hp right


----------



## lightofhonor

Ok, so we should be running Balanced with Core Parking set to 0%?

Balanced, Park Control with everything enabled and set to 0%.

*Obviously not when we are doing CPU only benches


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cpuz balanced left hp right


yes hp provides better scores in synthetic benchmarks but balanced could provide better gaming performance.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cpuz balanced left hp right


See its hit and miss for cpuz but thats not a real demanding benchmark tool from what i recall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Ok, so we should be running Balanced with Core Parking set to 0%?
> 
> Balanced, Park Control with everything enabled and set to 0%.
> 
> *Obviously not when we are doing CPU only benches


CPU only benches (cinebench multi core and real bench and wtv else) will load all cores to 100% so core parking is irrelevant, w10 wont transfer instructions if all cores are fully being used because it cant. Thats why between hp and balanced in cinebench you wont see much difference in multi core.

I wouldnt even use park control set to anything, 92blu tried it and enabled and disabled under balanced really didn't make much difference.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure what throttle stop does but unless it changes core parking idk if it will do anything, worth a shot though see what happens.


ThrottleStop basically allows you to run the CPU at it's highest state, not throttling the CPU down when temps rise. Just be careful to monitor temps if you're CPU is overclocked. It also has some BIOS overrides and multiplier settings. Not sure about what unpark tools you used, I use UnparkCPU from Coderbag.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cpuz balanced left hp right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See its hit and miss for cpuz but thats not a real demanding benchmark tool from what i recall.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Ok, so we should be running Balanced with Core Parking set to 0%?
> 
> Balanced, Park Control with everything enabled and set to 0%.
> 
> *Obviously not when we are doing CPU only benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU only benches (cinebench multi core and real bench and wtv else) will load all cores to 100% so core parking is irrelevant, w10 wont transfer instructions if all cores are fully being used because it cant. Thats why between hp and balanced in cinebench you wont see much difference in multi core.
> 
> I wouldnt even use park control set to anything, 92blu tried it and enabled and disabled under balanced really didn't make much difference.
Click to expand...

Thats part of why I asked bout temps earlier.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> See its hit and miss for cpuz but thats not a real demanding benchmark tool from what i recall.
> CPU only benches (cinebench multi core and real bench and wtv else) will load all cores to 100% so core parking is irrelevant, w10 wont transfer instructions if all cores are fully being used because it cant. Thats why between hp and balanced in cinebench you wont see much difference in multi core.
> 
> I wouldnt even use park control set to anything, 92blu tried it and enabled and disabled under balanced really didn't make much difference.


If it doesn't make a difference then why not leave it enabled? Save power.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers, will try AIDA64 Cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Y-Cruncher was with 3.8GHz + 2400MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the disabled tests would have hit cache/mem more?
> 
> Currently 3.8GHz + 2400MHz using +118.75mV offset on core and 0.925V (-25mV from Y-Cruncher test pass for 2.5hrs). So far stable ~4hrs in [email protected], I'm in the "timezone" for failure, I'll report back how it goes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I believe one of the disabled tests is really heavy with either RAM or Cache. You can verify. The only thing I would disable from the whole suite is really just FFT. It does nothing for Ryzen.
Click to expand...

+rep,







, will try now







.

Well to me it seems my CPU likes low SOC







.

So far on 3.8GHz (VCORE offset: +118.75mV SOC: 0.925V, rest stock) + 2400MHz RAM this is the longest [email protected] run without any errors







.



This is matching 3.8GHz (VCORE offset: +112.25mV, rest stock) 2133MHz RAM on stability over length of time







. Gonna do more runs, I may also lower SOC to stock ~0.838V if the CPU is not needing it / causing errors in [email protected]


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> ThrottleStop basically allows you to run the CPU at it's highest state, not throttling the CPU down when temps rise. Just be careful to monitor temps if you're CPU is overclocked. It also has some BIOS overrides and multiplier settings. Not sure about what unpark tools you used, I use UnparkCPU from Coderbag.


Yea i dont think any of us are hitting thermal throttles yet lol, musmus even hit 90°C and had no issues so it should be full throttle at all times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thats part of why I asked bout temps earlier.


No one is hitting thermal throttles yet, would def be concerning haha.

So here is why combined test is more important then physics.

"3DMark Fire Strike Combined test stresses both the GPU and CPU
simultaneously. The GPU load combines elements from Graphics test 1 and 2
using tessellation, volumetric illumination, fluid simulation, particle simulation,
FFT based bloom and depth of field.
The CPU load comes from the rigid body physics of the breaking statues in the
background. There are 32 simulation worlds running in separate threads each
containing one statue decomposing into 113 parts. Additionally there are 16
invisible rigid bodies in each world except the one closest to camera to push
the decomposed elements apart. The simulations run on one thread per
available CPU core.
The 3DMark Fire Strike Combined test uses the Bullet Open Source Physics
Library"

Straight from their technical guide, so for gaming (if it even translates to better fps or not is yet to be seen) using a balanced power plan is better in firestrike, not sure if using a program to set it to 0% makes any difference as i think thats already what windows is set to but i could be wrong.

You guys could try without running a core parking program (or deleting it completely) and see if the scores are still fairly close to each other, if not then yea running the program will help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> If it doesn't make a difference then why not leave it enabled? Save power.


Ive yet to test it (still waiting for my SECOND board haha) but if youre running stock clocks you need to run it in hp mode, for OC it doesnt matter as we dont use xfr.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> If it doesn't make a difference then why not leave it enabled? Save power.


balanced mode with parking enabled made a improvement in firestrike combined score


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> ThrottleStop basically allows you to run the CPU at it's highest state, not throttling the CPU down when temps rise. Just be careful to monitor temps if you're CPU is overclocked. It also has some BIOS overrides and multiplier settings. Not sure about what unpark tools you used, I use UnparkCPU from Coderbag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i dont think any of us are hitting thermal throttles yet lol, musmus even hit 90°C and had no issues so it should be full throttle at all times.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thats part of why I asked bout temps earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is hitting thermal throttles yet, would def be concerning haha.
> 
> So here is why combined test is more important then physics.
> 
> "3DMark Fire Strike Combined test stresses both the GPU and CPU
> simultaneously. The GPU load combines elements from Graphics test 1 and 2
> using tessellation, volumetric illumination, fluid simulation, particle simulation,
> FFT based bloom and depth of field.
> The CPU load comes from the rigid body physics of the breaking statues in the
> background. There are 32 simulation worlds running in separate threads each
> containing one statue decomposing into 113 parts. Additionally there are 16
> invisible rigid bodies in each world except the one closest to camera to push
> the decomposed elements apart. The simulations run on one thread per
> available CPU core.
> The 3DMark Fire Strike Combined test uses the Bullet Open Source Physics
> Library"
> 
> Straight from their technical guide, so for gaming (if it even translates to better fps or not is yet to be seen) using a balanced power plan is better in firestrike, not sure if using a program to set it to 0% makes any difference as i think thats already what windows is set to but i could be wrong.
> 
> You guys could try without running a core parking program (or deleting it completely) and see if the scores are still fairly close to each other, if not then yea running the program will help.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> If it doesn't make a difference then why not leave it enabled? Save power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive yet to test it (still waiting for my SECOND board haha) but if youre running stock clocks you need to run it in hp mode, for OC it doesnt matter as we dont use xfr.
Click to expand...

I don't think it's throttling in the traditional sense, rather that something is turned off or not allowed to boost as high as it would with lower temp. I've noticed that some of my scores would dip slightly when the core went over 72 C.

Lisa Su eluded to that sort of thing in her pre - launch schpeel.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it's throttling in the traditional sense, rather that something is turned off or not allowed to boost as high as it would with lower temp. I've noticed that some of my scores would dip slightly when the core went over 72 C.
> 
> Lisa Su eluded to that sort of thing in her pre - launch schpeel.


Techpowerup found that performance went down above 4ghz, so there may be some truth to that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> balanced mode with parking enabled made a improvement in firestrike combined score


Well in balanced mode its already enabled by default in windows 10 i believe just like it was in w7. From your 2 scores you showed me with enabled and disabled in balanced mode i didn't see much difference, unless of course you accidentally posted the wrong graphs lol.

See look at css scores, don't think he used a core parking tool either but not sure.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12042380/fs/12042534
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it's throttling in the traditional sense, rather that something is turned off or not allowed to boost as high as it would with lower temp. I've noticed that some of my scores would dip slightly when the core went over 72 C.
> 
> Lisa Su eluded to that sort of thing in her pre - launch schpeel.


If you are running a new BIOS with fixed temps (ie the offset is 20°C) and your cpu temps show as 72°C but the tctl is actually 92°C you might start seeing it throttle yea but not sure about that still in infancy.

It does seem like core parking doesnt work well in w10 with ryzen and that the time it takes to transfer instructions between cores kills your combined score of the gpu and cpu working together, which is pretty much what happens in games every ms.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it's throttling in the traditional sense, rather that something is turned off or not allowed to boost as high as it would with lower temp. I've noticed that some of my scores would dip slightly when the core went over 72 C.
> 
> Lisa Su eluded to that sort of thing in her pre - launch schpeel.
> 
> 
> 
> Techpowerup found that performance went down above 4ghz, so there may be some truth to that.
Click to expand...

There are some oddities that's for sure - fun to play with something new from AMD


----------



## 7850K

for what it's worth, I get noticeably more stable framerates in Guild Wars 2 and Vermintide(very single thread heavy games) with Balanced power profile. Don't have any core park utilities yet. no OC.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*


I read Win 10's CPU Scheduler still needs to get fixed for Ryzen, M$ is also apparently dropping support for Win 7-8.1, they are using it as an excuse to push more people onto Win 10/ NSA Spyware,








So performance issues can also lay there.

But don't forget your friendly neighborhood Spider-Man.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> for what it's worth, I get noticeably more stable framerates in Guild Wars 2 and Vermintide(very single thread heavy games) with Balanced power profile. Don't have any core park utilities yet. no OC.


That would make TOTAL sense. WIth core parking enabled in balanced mode w10 wouldnt be trying to transfer instructions and data and would keep it all on one core.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I read Win 10's CPU Scheduler still needs to get fixed for Ryzen, M$ is also apparently dropping support for Win 7-8.1, they are using it as an excuse to push more people onto Win 10/ NSA Spyware,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So performance issues can also lay there.
> 
> But don't forget your friendly neighborhood Spider-Man.


Amd says theres no such problem, and microsoft says there is so im at a loss.

All we know for certainty right now is that balanced mode (and its default core parking enabled without any programs) gets a better score in combined firestrike, we would need someone to do benchmarks in single core heavy games and multi core heavy games to see if theres any credible difference in gaming.

It could be that in single core games it may make a HUGE difference as someone noted above, and that in mutli core, data may not be transferred because its already using most of the cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> balanced mode with parking enabled made a improvement in firestrike combined score
> 
> 
> 
> Well in balanced mode its already enabled by default in windows 10 i believe just like it was in w7. From your 2 scores you showed me with enabled and disabled in balanced mode i didn't see much difference, unless of course you accidentally posted the wrong graphs lol.
> 
> See look at css scores, don't think he used a core parking tool either but not sure.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12042380/fs/12042534
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it's throttling in the traditional sense, rather that something is turned off or not allowed to boost as high as it would with lower temp. I've noticed that some of my scores would dip slightly when the core went over 72 C.
> 
> Lisa Su eluded to that sort of thing in her pre - launch schpeel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are running a new BIOS with fixed temps (ie the offset is 20°C) and your cpu temps show as 72°C but the tctl is actually 92°C you might start seeing it throttle yea but not sure about that still in infancy.
> 
> It does seem like core parking doesnt work well in w10 with ryzen and that the time it takes to transfer instructions between cores kills your combined score of the gpu and cpu working together, which is pretty much what happens in games every ms.
Click to expand...

No core parking tweaks I run em as i brung em.

As for temps I'm reasonably sure it runs the offset of 20 C , but I'm using that temp and It matches the debug LED's value . Not sure what the cpu/motherboard are supposed to take as gospel and base throttling or deactivating XFR


----------



## MNMadman

MB: ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 50% core parking
RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2100/5300


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 
> MB: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 50% core parking
> RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
> GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2100/5300


Give it a shot at 0% and/or without a program if you can, id love to see if between 50/0/no program theres any difference at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No core parking tweaks I run em as i brung em.
> 
> As for temps I'm reasonably sure it runs the offset of 20 C , but I'm using that temp and It matches the debug LED's value . Not sure what the cpu/motherboard are supposed to take as gospel and base throttling or deactivating XFR


Ok so you saw a huge jump without even using a core parking tool?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Amd says theres no such problem, and microsoft says there is so im at a loss.
> 
> All we know for certainty right now is that balanced mode (and its default core parking enabled without any programs) gets a better score in combined firestrike, we would need someone to do benchmarks in single core heavy games and multi core heavy games to see if theres any credible difference in gaming.
> 
> It could be that in single core games it may make a HUGE difference as someone noted above, and that in mutli core, data may not be transferred because its already using most of the cores.


Well only two titles come to mind for both those tests.

1. Doom 3 + Absolute HD Mod at highest settings for one core performance. Doom 3 BFG edition has multi-core support so classic D3 will be better.
2. Planetside 2 for multi-core as that game is quite a CPU hog.

[EDIT:] Related to the temps, I've noticed on quite a few systems I have used over the years that lag spikes occurred on most of my gaming sessions when hitting 72°C.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Holy baby Jesus no way. What is going on with these boards? Asus is bricking itself, Gigabytes are just dying. Seems like asrock and msi are trouble free.
> 
> Curious but what psu are you running and how old? Mine was the same, had no lights at all.


Who would have guessed that 1700 was the way to go and Asrock too?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1622784/various-price-of-the-ryzen-r7-1800x-r7-1700x-and-r7-1700/630#post_25846930


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Give it a shot at 0% and/or without a program if you can, id love to see if between 50/0/no program theres any difference at all.



MB: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 0% core parking
RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2113/5300

GPU core was at 2113 for both tests.

I will be switching back to 50% core parking. I prefer to have all eight cores powered up and ready to go, even if it makes no real difference.


----------



## ChronoBodi

No issues on my Gaming 5. Yet.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Give it a shot at 0% and/or without a program if you can, id love to see if between 50/0/no program theres any difference at all.
> Ok so you saw a huge jump without even using a core parking tool?


core parking on 50% vs. core parking on 0%

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041855/fs/12043481


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> core parking on 50% vs. core parking on 0%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041855/fs/12043481


Just to be clear, 50% is the first one, yes?


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Just to be clear, 50% is the first one, yes?


correct


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> correct


DEFINITELY going back to 50%...

Also ... weird that I beat your Graphics and Physics scores yet lose on the Combined. Oh well.


----------



## bluej511

Yea seems like 50% is the way to go, in his case anyways. Not much difference in yours madman a bit odd.

I'm wondering what the default is for the balanced mode without any core parking software.

You guys should be trying these in game benchmarks see if it makes any difference at all.


----------



## MNMadman

Default is 0%.

That was just another run on the same boot -- I didn't reboot in between or anything.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> core parking on 50% vs. core parking on 0%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041855/fs/12043481


Quite Impressive. Should submit it for Hall of Fame, will hit 70th position. Now how to beat that 6950K-Titan X x4 SLi score?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Default is 0%.


So w10 balanced power mode has the core parking set to 0% or you're talking about the program you guys are using?

If it is indeed 0% a regedit to 50% would be damn golden for gaming.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> core parking on 50% vs. core parking on 0%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041855/fs/12043481


Using Park Control or just Windows?

What settings exactly?


----------



## MNMadman

No, 0% is Windows default with Balanced power profile. I don't use a program -- I use powercfg DOS commands (from the ParkControl Free web site, down below the download links) to set it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> No, 0% is Windows default. I don't use a program -- I use powercfg DOS commands (from the ParkControl Free web site, down below the download links) to set it.


Ah ok so pretty much a registry edit thru dos. We might have to have someone try these out in games and benchmark. Anywhere from 0/25/50/75% and see what works best in games. In productivity like i said it wont matter much its going to use all cores anyways.

I can't wait to get my rig back up and running and test all this out with games/cinebench/3dmark. Problem is since my HDD went i have to redownload everything on a horrendous 12mbps connection.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah ok so pretty much a registry edit thru dos. We might have to have someone try these out in games and benchmark. Anywhere from 0/25/50/75% and see what works best in games. In productivity like i said it wont matter much its going to use all cores anyways.
> 
> I can't wait to get my rig back up and running and test all this out with games/cinebench/3dmark. Problem is since my HDD went i have to redownload everything on a horrendous 12mbps connection.


12mbps > Better than my 4mbps dsl


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> 12mbps > Better than my 4mbps dsl


True, im waiting for them to install fiber in my apartment building then i can go 200/100 muhahaha. Problem is, i have about 300+gb worth of games, probably even more so of the ones i havent downloaded yet.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 
> MB: ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 50% core parking
> RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
> GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2100/5300


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 
> MB: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 0% core parking
> RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
> GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2113/5300
> 
> GPU core was at 2113 for both tests.



Decided to add a Time Spy result. Not going to bother testing the 0% core parking though.

MB: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 50% core parking
RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2113/5300


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> core parking on 50% vs. core parking on 0%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041855/fs/12043481


Yah dude, right on.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12041855/fs/12035629

I'm just waiting for Windows updates to finish. Then I'll put two Corsair 120mm fans on my coolermaster t4 (taken from my unused h80i gt)


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> 
> Decided to add a Time Spy result. Not going to bother testing the 0% core parking though.
> 
> MB: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero 0038 BIOS
> CPU: 1700 @ 3.8GHz balanced with 50% core parking
> RAM: 3600C16 @ 3200 14-14-14-14-34-2T
> GPU: 1080 FTW Hydro Copper @ 2113/5300


This was before I switched back to balanced and I am clocked 100mhz higher than you, but my RAM is slower.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1394948

Overall score isn't comparable due to my GPU, but weird that my CPU score is like 10% higher.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah dat CPU score

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1394948/spy/1397086


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yeah dat CPU score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1394948/spy/1397086


Ran it again now with Balanced mode with 50% Core Park. Overall score stayed the same, but CPU score went up.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1402061/spy/1394948

No combined score on Time Spy unfortunately.

Edit- Remembered I lowered my RAM timings since yesterday. Now 18-16-16-16-36 instead of 18-18-18-18-38. Maybe that is the extra .5%, although most people see a decrease on Balanced.... Retesting.

Extra .5% on HP mode: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1402320/spy/1402061


----------



## Praetorr

I just got my system together yesterday. Got an 1800X and Gigabyte K7.

Is there still no way to get proper core temperatures? All I see is one general "CPU" (presumably TCase?) temp, and I've read it's actually 20C lower than readings indicate?

I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## kundica

Thought I'd share my results with you guys, keep in mind I'm OCed to 3.8 using PState0 so I retain clock/voltage scaling.

Balanced Default


Balanced 50%


High Performance


I tested High Performance with Minimum Processor State set to 100% and 10% since my CPU will scale from using PState0. There was virtually no difference between either setting. I might try to test Balanced with a non PState0 OC and compare the results.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok im really confused why you guys are using p states for overclocking. On my asrock board all i did was change multi to 38 and use offset voltages and clocks/volts both come down at idle.

Does this vary by board and i got lucky with asrock?


----------



## navjack27

Went from that


To this


Y-cruncher so far at stock is tons cooler

But it just blue screened


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok im really confused why you guys are using p states for overclocking. On my asrock board all i did was change multi to 38 and use offset voltages and clocks/volts both come down at idle.
> 
> Does this vary by board and i got lucky with asrock?


That doesn't happen on my C6H at least on the previous bios revisions. I haven't tested on the current one.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> That doesn't happen on my C6H at least on the previous bios revisions. I haven't tested on the current one.


Hmm weird, ya on my killer sli/ac i just changed multi used offset and bam it all works as expected, same as my sandy bridge rig..


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Like I said in the C6H OC thread been tweaking 3.8GHz OC / fan profile and now RAM. Been using HP PP on Win 7 Pro x64 with CP off.

On and off I did a few benches in 3DM as had over 250 from my Fury X thread with i5 4690K at CPU: 4.9GHz Cache: 4.4GHz RAM: 2400MHz 11-13-14-32-1T.

This 3DM FS result is for R7 1700 3.8GHz 2133MHz RAM, so Data Fabric is at ~1066MHz, not great compare as it's Win 7 vs Win 10, link. This was 3DM FSE, link.

Combined score is closer on 1440P, dunno what's up with 1080P. I also noted when I run monitoring for 1080P run all cores where not maxed, some where 90%.

Will be adding Ryzen benches to my mega 3DM bench thread as soon as my other RAM is back







.


----------



## MNMadman

Fresh reboot with same settings. Slightly higher scores but still behind by quite a bit.


----------



## navjack27

there we go

http://valid.x86.fr/mmg1j0

https://valid.x86.fr/mmg1j0

1.383v reported with the offset i chose


----------



## SpeedyVT

I'm on the road to 4.0ghz currently 3.9ghz and y-crunching. I disabled c-state because that was reducing the voltage too much while under stress, probably a bios thing.


----------



## capitaltpt

Has anyone gotten 64GB of 3200 CAS 14 (or better) RAM running on any of the Ryzen boards at the rated speeds? I know G.skill has FlareX kits coming with these specs, but I'm curious if anyone has tried the current TridentZ or Ripjaws sets that are the same speed. Looking to do a high end workstation build, but the memory choice seems to be my last hurdle.


----------



## SpeedyVT

My current position on the overclock will attempt other things too.

http://valid.x86.fr/n6yic2

3.9ghz on 1.35v of course the board tends to throw a little more voltage on CPUID.

I've disabled the c-state and was able to achieve more stability.


----------



## h2323

Here you are

http://valid.x86.fr/p6m0xe


----------



## finalheaven

@kundica @MNMadman

Is there a consensus? Which is the best power plan to be running on and at what "Processor performance core parking min cores"?


----------



## h2323

Really happy with it, just fast and so smooth in everything.


----------



## cyenz

So, whats the recomended voltage for a 24/7 safe operation? Is 1.4 to much? Whats the voltage on a stock 1800x when doing xfr on all cores?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> So, whats the recomended voltage for a 24/7 safe operation? Is 1.4 to much? Whats the voltage on a stock 1800x when doing xfr on all cores?


Im personally happy with 1.248v and 3.8 clocks. At least for the 1700's stock cooler, just a nice solid all core overclock on reasonable volts.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Question for anyone. Why am I not seeing CnQ downclocking at all in Windows?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Question for anyone. Why am I not seeing CnQ downclocking at all in Windows?


That is a mystery, i have an asrock board and with a simple multiplier change and offset volts i am getting full clock and voltage adjustment. But from the amount of people ive been seeing using p states for overclocking apparently asrock is the only board that it works this way?

Very confusing to me as well.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> So, whats the recomended voltage for a 24/7 safe operation? Is 1.4 to much? Whats the voltage on a stock 1800x when doing xfr on all cores?


AMD recommends 1.35V as safe maximum for longevity.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @kundica @MNMadman
> 
> Is there a consensus? Which is the best power plan to be running on and at what "Processor performance core parking min cores"?


For me, Firestrike benched the best on default balanced, however, I need to do some gaming this evening to test some more.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> AMD recommends 1.35V as safe maximum for longevity.


Anyone with a 1080x can answer the voltage at 8 core usage with xfr?


----------



## savagebunny

Well, I got some interesting data, hopefully I did it right. I woke up today and I haven't been able to do the same clocks as last night with the same voltages, and since I don't understand the p-states at all on the Biostar, I'm doing stuff manually w/ RacingGT software Biostar provides.

I'm strictly testing LLC. Now since this board is using on-par VRM's, chokes, caps as ASRock, Gigabyte, Asus.. It shouldn't be a issue. Since I got confirmation last night from another user that CPU-z, HWInfo was polling the same info as he was reading on his DMM, here is the following info.

Biostar X370 GT7 BIOS 314
36x Multi (3.6Ghz)
RAM: G.Skill Samsung B-Die 2933 Mhz - 16-16-16-38-1T @ 1.34. (1.331 Windows)
Tool: Realbench
Software used to measure voltages- CPU-z (1.78.3.x64), HWiNFO64 v5.47-3109)
Biostar Software Racing GT: Setting vcore within Windows

BIOS Settings:
RAM - +144mV
SoC - 0.985v

For the rest of the results to keep it clean, the static voltage I'm setting in RacingGT is *1.287v*. I'll also be posting loaded VID/vdroop numbers w/ LLC levels

LLC:

Auto: Loaded: 1.177 vcore. VID: 1.380
LLC 1: Loaded: 1.155 vcore. VID: 1.380
LLC 2: Loaded: 1.177 vcore. VID: 1.380
LLC 3: Loaded: 1.199 vcore: VID: 1.380
LLC 4: Loaded: 1.155 vcore: VID: 1.406
LLC 5: Loaded: 1.155 vcore: VID: 1.138
LLC 6: Loaded: 1.155 vcore: VID: 1.369

Now, I'm only testing at 3.6Ghz since I was able to get constant testing done, Realbench scores were very close ~10pts each time (varying Windows load, background services) so not having enough voltage/too much doesn't seem to take into account of scores, which I wasn't recording for this.

So right now, my lack of understanding OCing this CPU, and what voltages to believe. Looks like If I want 3.7Ghz, I'd need to set 1.3xx something, use LLC 3 it looks like.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @kundica @MNMadman
> 
> Is there a consensus? Which is the best power plan to be running on and at what "Processor performance core parking min cores"?


No consensus, as there aren't enough real-world results with actual games.

However, based on the available benchmark results from other people, my system is now set to Balanced with 50% core parking. It will remain that way unless I see results that point to a better configuration.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Anyone with a 1080x can answer the voltage at 8 core usage with xfr?


On Default settings on Asus C6H core hovers at 1.42-1.48 and spikes to 1.506v. So much for longevity lol.

My 1800x overclocking log:

1. Inching my way into the promissed land of 4.0 ghz - So far 3965 mhz is my max with 1.3625 vcore set in bios (1.373 in Windows) and 1.330ish under load with dips into 1.308v. Thus far I got 1h Realbench stress test completed.


----------



## skullbringer

Max oc on Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7 I managed to get out of F3b bios:



https://valid.x86.fr/pvybh9

Vcore does not go apply settings over 1.4V. Ref clock of 107+ causes instability, crashes, boot errors etc. Bios on the GK7 still needs a lot of work.

Especially since I managed to get a higher score on the C6H on launch weekend with a worse memory kit.


----------



## IF6WAS9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Question for anyone. Why am I not seeing CnQ downclocking at all in Windows?


That is the million dollar question I'd like answered too! As soon as I apply any oc the min/max cpu power options disappear from all windows power plans and the cpu runs @ 3950 mhz constantly. Voltage will fluctuate if use offset though. If I put everything back to auto in the bios, then the power plan options return and the cpu speed will fluctuate again.


----------



## Scotty99

Man am i glad i picked asrock, that would frustrate me immensely. I would assume tho this is something other manufactuers can fix, if asrock has it in at launch.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> That is the million dollar question I'd like answered too! As soon as I apply any oc the min/max cpu power options disappear from all windows power plans and the cpu runs @ 3950 mhz constantly. Voltage will fluctuate if use offset though. If I put everything back to auto in the bios, then the power plan options return and the cpu speed will fluctuate again.


I'd love to use CnQ for idle operation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Max oc on Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7 I managed to get out of F3b bios:
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/pvybh9
> 
> Vcore does not go apply settings over 1.4V. Ref clock of 107+ causes instability, crashes, boot errors etc. Bios on the GK7 still needs a lot of work.
> 
> Especially since I managed to get a higher score on the C6H on launch weekend with a worse memory kit.


Ohh I thought you said 129 BCLK causes it to brick.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I
> I'd love to use CnQ for idle operation.


Does yours not downclock and downvolt?


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Question for anyone. Why am I not seeing CnQ downclocking at all in Windows?


Changing multi disables the P-state required for CnQ?
edit - the frequency downgrade part only - you should still be able to see vCore downgrade


----------



## IF6WAS9

Nope, not for me anyway.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Nope, not for me anyway.


That is whack yo. MSI/gigabyte like that too?


----------



## jprovido

Destroyed my 5820k 4.7ghz and 7700k @ 5.1ghz on cinebench


dota 2 performance on my 1700x @ 3.9ghz 2400mhz was dissapointing. any more tweaks that I should know of? I've changed power options to Performance, turned off HEPT and installed a clean install of windows. anything I missed?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Destroyed my 5820k 4.7ghz and 7700k @ 5.1ghz on cinebench
> 
> 
> dota 2 performance on my 1700x @ 3.9ghz 2400mhz was dissapointing. any more tweaks that I should know of? I've changed power options to Performance, turned off HEPT and installed a clean install of windows. anything I missed?


Yea try power option to balanced, if dota 2 uses a single core mostly this should help a lot.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Set this up earlier 3.8GHz offset +118.75mV soc: 0.925V with 2400MHz RAM _and_ issue on loop 12







, setup fine for [email protected] though.





Where as on 17th 3.8GHz offset +118.75mV soc: [AUTO] with 2400MHz RAM passed up to 17th loop but did have BKT, FFT and N64 disabled _and_ not fine for [email protected]

I think I'm gonna go for an 8hr x264 like I did on the i5 4690K, then see what Y-Cruncher does for same length.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea try power option to balanced, if dota 2 uses a single core mostly this should help a lot.


do i keep it on balanced or do I need to switch it back to high performance when not playing dota anymore?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Nope, not for me anyway.


Have the same issue on my Win 10, use to be there, now it's just gone. Wonder if M$ removed it in some update for desktops. Still there on my laptops. Guess a registry tweak should bring it back.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea try power option to balanced, if dota 2 uses a single core mostly this should help a lot.


I think Dota 2 uses multi-core now since it moved to the Source 2 Engine. I do miss Dota 2 on Source 1 though, the FPS was bliss back then, no getting random spikes of 80-38.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> do i keep it on balanced or do I need to switch it back to high performance when not playing dota anymore?


Try balanced first see what happens. Might be that hp mode is switching between threads and cores too much because of core parking. Test it out let us know, someone else said it worked for another game i think.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IF6WAS9*
> 
> Nope, not for me anyway.


Same situation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Does yours not downclock and downvolt?


Both might be a BIOS thing. I'll wait for future updates.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Try balanced first see what happens. Might be that hp mode is switching between threads and cores too much because of core parking. Test it out let us know, someone else said it worked for another game i think.


Just tried it out. performance is pretty much the same with balanced. I guess I'll leave it in high performance mode for now


----------



## Scotty99

Its down to the manufactuer of the motherboard, asrock did it properly asus didnt. Not sure about giga/msi.


----------



## Nickyvida

Hi guys.

So finally got my system up and running. but there's something im worried about.

on CPU-Z, it goes to 1.4v at 3.6 even though i'm not doing any overclocking and idling. Is there something wrong and won't this kill the life of the processer fast?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> So finally got my system up and running. but there's something im worried about.
> 
> on CPU-Z, it goes to 1.4v at 3.6 even though i'm not doing any overclocking and idling. Is there something wrong and won't this kill the life of the processer fast?


cpu-z isn't accurate atm. mine shows 1.55v which is not even close to what I set in the bios


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> So finally got my system up and running. but there's something im worried about.
> 
> on CPU-Z, it goes to 1.4v at 3.6 even though i'm not doing any overclocking and idling. Is there something wrong and won't this kill the life of the processer fast?


my asrock killer never shows the voltage i have set in bios.

eidit: what cooler is that?


----------



## bardacuda

@gupsterg

Are you sure your instability isn't just from SOC Voltage being too low? Seems weird that a higher voltage would cause instability if your thermals are good. I ask because I notice you failed sooner with it set to 0.925 as opposed to auto. Also in AMD's own example for overclocking the memory they set SOC voltage to 1.2 like it's nothing for 2666 speed. I imagine AMD if anything is being conservative with their voltage numbers.

https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf

Check page 25.


----------



## Scotty99

CPU-z/hwmonitor/hwinfo are all reading half of what the actual volts are on asrock boards.

Ill take that minor annoyance for the benefit of cool and quiet working with offset voltages lol.

And i wonder if those are related somehow?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> cpu-z isn't accurate atm. mine shows 1.55v which is not even close to what I set in the bios


Hmm i just left everythinng stock as it is in bios as i dont know how to overclock.

what tool is the most accurate so far to monitor temps?

Thanks


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hmm i just left everythinng stock as it is in bios as i dont know how to overclock.
> 
> what tool is the most accurate so far to monitor temps?
> 
> Thanks


All the temp reading apps I've used so far, including ryzen master, say my 1700 is either 15 or 19 degrees on load lol

I've not found one that looks right yet.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> All the temp reading apps I've used so far, including ryzen master, say my 1700 is either 15 or 19 degrees on load lol
> 
> I've not found one that looks right yet.


Thats down to the bios, they are slowly changing offsets, problem is it might not be reading your 1700 right (which doesnt need an offset like the x editions) would be my only guess. HWinfo64 might not be reading it right as well.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hmm i just left everythinng stock as it is in bios as i dont know how to overclock.
> 
> what tool is the most accurate so far to monitor temps?
> 
> Thanks


HWinfo64 can read temps as Tctl. Just remember that the numbers could be 20c higher on a 1700X/1800X than what they actually are.

Also, at stock with XFR, volts can actually hit 1.5v.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats down to the bios, they are slowly changing offsets, problem is it might not be reading your 1700 right (which doesnt need an offset like the x editions) would be my only guess. HWinfo64 might not be reading it right as well.


That makes sense, it's stock too so 40 degrees on a short full load might be right. Not really stressed it yet. Just cinebench and firestrike.

All I've done so far was set memory to 3200 cas 14 which completely failed. Just caused a complete post failure. I forgot to alter the SOC voltage, so that's not going to help. Kept it on auto.

Edit: I've got g.skill samsung b-die


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> All the temp reading apps I've used so far, including ryzen master, say my 1700 is either 15 or 19 degrees on load lol
> 
> I've not found one that looks right yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> HWinfo64 can read temps as Tctl. Just remember that the numbers could be 20c higher on a 1700X/1800X than what they actually are.
> 
> Also, at stock with XFR, volts can actually hit 1.5v.


ah i see.. so that is auto overclocking aka XFR thats responsible for the voltages?

im a newbie on overclocking, havent overclocked before and no inkling on how to.

How do i oc?
thanks!


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> ah i see.. so that is auto overclocking aka XFR thats responsible for the voltages?
> 
> im a newbie on overclocking, havent overclocked before and no inkling on how to.
> 
> How do i oc?
> thanks!


Yep. You can overclock using Ryzen Master if you want (find it on Google), but most people use the BIOS and just change the multiplier and the voltages.

If you are unsure just use Ryzen Master.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> im a newbie on overclocking, havent overclocked before and no inkling on how to.
> 
> How do i oc?
> thanks!


Short answer: Increase the multiplier and voltage offset in the BIOS and then run some stability tests.

Long answer: Make some coffee, get out your reading glasses and open up some google search tabs and overclock.net tabs in your browser and read lots of guides and ask lots of questions. Make sure you have the right hardware (good PSU, mobo, cooling, etc.) Ask more questions and do some more reading. Now try the short answer.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Are you sure your instability isn't just from SOC Voltage being too low? Seems weird that a higher voltage would cause instability if your thermals are good. I ask because I notice you failed sooner with it set to 0.925 as opposed to auto. Also in AMD's own example for overclocking the memory they set SOC voltage to 1.2 like it's nothing for 2666 speed. I imagine AMD if anything is being conservative with their voltage numbers.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf
> 
> Check page 25.


See this post, then you've seen the next post any how.

Yep seen the guide mate







. I like to keep as tight as possible an increase and know I need it







. Will keep tweaking and report back.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> ah i see.. so that is auto overclocking aka XFR thats responsible for the voltages?
> 
> im a newbie on overclocking, havent overclocked before and no inkling on how to.
> 
> How do i oc?
> thanks!


what motherboard are you using?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> what motherboard are you using?


msi x370 carbon with 1800x


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's what my testing confirmed, at least for my chip. By 3.9GHz my chip wants 1.37v or so, and by 3.95 we're nearing 1.4v territory. I may push forward a bit more as we learn more about these chips, but I'm quite pleased with performance right now.


Hmm. I can almost do 4.0 GHz with 1.35v with this 1800x. It's stable in non-AVX workloads. It needs a little more for AVX. I set LLC Level 1 (1.4v @ full load) and that did the trick, but I think that was overboard. The heat really comes in when volts go above 1.35v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Bro from you got ASRock X370 Taichi


Eh? Yeah I got one, off eBay. Very rare board right now. It's um, a bit buggy though. Needs moar updates. Like: no UEFI profiles. At all.

And if I crash I have to reset the UEFI completely, blah.

And the integrated wifi NIC is terrible (only connects at 802.11b speeds)

And um hmm, all UEFI-based OC causes a reboot loop. I have to set voltages in UEFI and then tweak clockspeeds for CPU + memory using Ryzen Master. Works fine though.

Oh and sometimes my NVMe m.2 drive just vanishes after a crash, I have to reset UEFI again to get it to reappear.

Otherwise it's nice. Rock solid so far, and it'll do DDR4-3200 all day long . . .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Welp, gamble paid off (regarding RAM), picked up a G.Skill kit, Samsung B-die. I'm a happy man. Working on getting the system together atm.


Good show! B-die should be good for DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 if you can get your board to POST with that speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> I have a doubt about the choice of the mobo, are torn between Gigabyte X370 gaming 5 or k7, you can adjust the BCLK makes a difference?


bclk OC seems buggy as hell on every board that supports it. I may try again later with SATA set to IDE mode, or I may pull my SATA devices entirely and stick with the NVMe drive to see if I can get it to boot. From my FM2+ days I remember PCIe devices staying stable at bclk up to about 117 MHz. I might be able to get this NVMe drive to play ball.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Dark magic, That's all I got for 3800 RAM atm


It's bclk OC + DDR4-3200 setting of 118-119 or so. I would guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> whats the current way most people are doing their overclocks? ya'll just picking a preset mhz and then setting ur voltage manually/offset? leave it on auto and then change the pstates? just curious


My system is wonky, but it's the only thing that works with 1.55 beta UEFI on the X370 Taichi:

Set all volts in UEFI
Set clocks in Ryzen Master

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What aftermarket cpu coolers are you guys using for 1700X/1800X? I cant seem to find any for AM4.


Noctua NH-D15S + 2x NF-A14 IndustrialPPC 3000 RPM + stock fan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> You know how I posted a few days ago that my Asus C6H got bricked and that I had to return in.
> 
> Well, I instead got a Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7 and THE EXACT SAME THING HAPPENED AGAIN, ***?!


I have heard of the K5 burning itself out. Might be the weak PWM. K7 seems to have the same power delivery so . . . anyway chew* killed his K5, so you are in good company.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Who would have guessed that 1700 was the way to go and Asrock too?


ASRock X370 Taichi was my #2 pick, C6H was my #1. I'd have a C6H right now if Amazon hadn't screwed me over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yep. You can overclock using Ryzen Master if you want (find it on Google), but most people use the BIOS and just change the multiplier and the voltages.
> 
> If you are unsure just use Ryzen Master.


Or if you are in my boat, it is the only way.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See this post, then you've seen the next post any how.
> 
> Yep seen the guide mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like to keep as tight as possible an increase and know I need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will keep tweaking and report back.


I saw that post and that's part of the reason I said that. It seemed like you got it in your head that higher SOC voltage = bad because of one failed attempt with SOC @ 1.05V but maybe that just sent you on the wrong path.

EDIT: It might be worth setting SOC voltage to 1.15-1.2 or something just to see if that cures your instability, and if it does, start downvolting from there (or up-volting from 1.05)

Anyhow keep the tweaking and reporting coming







I am soaking it all in for when my chip arrives.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

For me High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) on Win 7 Pro x64 gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.

*Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496

*Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686

*High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824

In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I saw that post and that's part of the reason I said that. It seemed like you got it in your head that higher SOC voltage = bad because of one failed attempt with SOC @ 1.05V but maybe that just sent you on the wrong path.
> 
> It might be worth setting SOC voltage to 1.15-1.2 or something just to see if that cures your instability, and if it does, start downvolting from there (or up-volting from 1.05)


1.05V wasn't one failed event, I had 2, post 4570 within 1st spoiler both had 1.05V SOC







.
Quote:


> [email protected] 16/03/17 evening, (3.8GHz OC 2400MHz VCORE +112.5mV (~1.330V on DMM) SOC: [AUTO]).
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 17/03/17 morning (3.8GHz OC 2400MHz VCORE +112.5mV (~1.330V on DMM) SOC: [AUTO]).


*Next stage*
Quote:


> Due to the errors on L0 cache I went and lowered SOC to 0.950V, upped VCORE to +118.75mV. As thought perhaps CPU doesn't like high SOC and need some more VCORE. Through out the day no issues on [email protected] Tested with Y-Cruncher as shown above screenies.


So through out the day ~8hrs of [email protected] error free, I then ran Y-Cruncher for 2.5hrs on same settings and error free







. The screenie of Y-Cruncher was 1st one in post







. Then you see at the end of post those same setting failed in [email protected]

Going 0.925V has passed [email protected] today.



But failed Y-Cruncher.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> For me High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) on Win 7 Pro x64 gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686
> 
> *High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824


Nice results, all 3 look ridiculously close to each other so thats good. Seems like with ryzen and w10 its a core parking issue. Pretty much just keep it on balanced performance (and/or tweak core parking to 50%) and seems to work really well. The scores on w10 and w7 for combined score look about the same.


----------



## bardacuda

So higher SOC = bad for [email protected] but good for Y-cruncher, and lower SOC = good for [email protected] and bad for Y-cruncher? Hahaha that is so weird!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So higher SOC = bad for [email protected] but good for Y-cruncher, and lower SOC = good for [email protected] and bad for Y-cruncher? Hahaha that is so weird!


Yes







, I'm chasing an optimal spot so all work good







.

For example the i5 in my sig I nailed 8hrs x264 / 4hrs RB and 17hrs [email protected] on setup of OC. For whole year I did not touch profile







. I had 4x Hawaii cards and 11 Fiji cards which I then OC'd and tested ROM mods, you can imagine the amount of hours I nailed on that rig







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nice results, all 3 look ridiculously close to each other so thats good. Seems like with ryzen and w10 its a core parking issue. Pretty much just keep it on balanced performance (and/or tweak core parking to 50%) and seems to work really well. The scores on w10 and w7 for combined score look about the same.


3 runs each pretty much show run to run variance. There is no doubt IMO High performance has best overall score







.

Balanced 10%/50% is practically the same. I will nail balanced 100% and high performance 10% / 50% tomorrow







.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm chasing an optimal spot so all work good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For example the i5 in my sig I nailed 8hrs x264 / 4hrs RB and 17hrs [email protected] on setup of OC. For whole year I did not touch profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had 4x Hawaii cards and 11 Fiji cards which I then OC'd and tested ROM mods, you can imagine the amount of hours I nailed on that rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 3 runs each pretty much show run to run variance. There is no doubt IMO High performance has best overall score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Balanced 10%/50% is practically the same. I will nail balanced 100% and high performance 10% / 50% tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Note that this behavior may not be representative of those of us with Windows 10, as the native scheduling is different in Windows 10. It has been shown that Windows 7 performance with Ryzen is better than Windows 10, due to Windows 10's scheduler being stupid.

In other words, if you have Windows 10 ... take gupsterg's results with a hefty pinch of salt.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> *For me* High Performance power plan with Core Parking off (ie 100%) *on Win 7 Pro x64* gives best performance on 3DM FS, here are 3 runs of each.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking default 10% (ie enabled).*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047423/fs/12047468/fs/12047496
> 
> *Balanced Core Parking 50% (ie disabledish)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047629/fs/12047655/fs/12047686
> 
> *High Performance Core Parking 100% (ie disabled)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12047769/fs/12047794/fs/12047824
> 
> In my sig is link to thread, OP in section *Power Plan editing in Windows* are regedits to enable Core Parking editable value in Power Plan for Win 7 / 10, that was what was used for above tests. Min state was set as 5% for all profiles so down volting /clocking occurs at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that this behavior may not be representative of those of us with Windows 10, as the native scheduling is different in Windows 10. It has been shown that Windows 7 performance with Ryzen is better than Windows 10, due to Windows 10's scheduler being stupid.
> 
> In other words, if you have Windows 10 ... take gupsterg's results with a hefty pinch of salt.
Click to expand...

Why would someone need "hefty pinch of salt"







, it clearly states *Win 7 Pro* is being used, did I say this is what *Win 10* users should use?









My post was to show what is working best for me







and someone who maybe on Win 7 will use info







. I have helped about 3+ Ryzen owners via my PM box to sort an ISO to install Win 7 on Ryzen as they wanted to be on it in the past few days.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> cpu-z isn't accurate atm. mine shows 1.55v which is not even close to what I set in the bios


Same here. My latest version of CPU-Z is stuck at 1.55, but an older copy and Ryzen Master are showing the actual values. Seems to be stuck at 1.55v no matter what I do...


----------



## risqu3

Is anybody able to verify something for me?

Check y-cruncher and do only the HNT test, It's failing for me even on stock settings which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Same here. My latest version of CPU-Z is stuck at 1.55, but an older copy and Ryzen Master are showing the actual values. Seems to be stuck at 1.55v no matter what I do...


CPU-Z is reporting VID most likely not Vcore

Use HWinfo64

so far thats telling me accurate readings


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risqu3*
> 
> Is anybody able to verify something for me?
> 
> Check y-cruncher and do only the HNT test, It's failing for me even on stock settings which doesn't make sense to me.


Can confirm, even stock for me HNT was failing, I even turned my RAM speed down and loosen the timings. I don't know whats up. That's why I'm up in the air about y-cruncher atm (Just with HNT and a few others on the list)


----------



## risqu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Can confirm, even stock for me HNT was failing, I even turned my RAM speed down and loosen the timings. I don't know whats up. That's why I'm up in the air about y-cruncher atm (Just with HNT and a few others on the list)


okay so I'm not crazy! thanks for the confirmation


----------



## fahmicious

Got most of my parts in. still waiting for my nvme ssd.

Running 1700 without OC (yet), DDR4 2933 (Geil Evo X 3000). So far so good. Have the Asrock Taichi board (Bios V 1.4). Idle temps at 22C. Will try to OC very soon.


----------



## risqu3

And now I am seriously confused



It fails at 6 minutes at stock speeds, but OC'd to 3.8GHz at a stable voltage its going strong at 15 minutes...though...I did not move my mouse for the first 12 minutes of this test.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What GPU you got? With gtx 1060 6gb and 1700 clocked at all core 3.7ghz my benchmark scores were
> 
> Avg fps: 78.2
> Typ FPS: 79.0
> Avg CPU: 30%
> Avg GPU: 97%


I was using a FuryX. Did you run DX12?


----------



## savagebunny

So I just noticed something in HWiNFO, I thought my VRM's were going whack, but all the -70 readings, watts per core were confusing me, so I highlighted in green which I believe are the same, but different labels, but CPU also has a different sensors also, this has me thinking.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So I just noticed something in HWiNFO, I thought my VRM's were going whack, but all the -70 readings, watts per core were confusing me, so I highted in green which I believe are the same, but different labels, but CPU also has a different sensors also, this has me thinking.


I think my vrm temps are under VR T1 VR T2 on mine but I have the same nearly identical cpu temps readouts as well


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think my vrm temps are under VR T1 VR T2 on mine but I have the same nearly identical cpu temps readouts as well


Alrighty, so that's telling me that HWiNFO doesn't have the correct sensors to poll from for VRM's. Hmm, the plot thickens


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think my vrm temps are under VR T1 VR T2 on mine but I have the same nearly identical cpu temps readouts as well
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty, so that's telling me that HWiNFO doesn't have the correct sensors to poll from for VRM's. Hmm, the plot thickens
Click to expand...

I'm not sure of anything , but that's what it looks like to me.

Those temps you had circled ( in green ) jump around like core temps on my rig , VR T 1 etc are much slower in going up or down.


----------



## savagebunny

New Prime 95 29.1 is out, consider it a beta version

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?p=455103


----------



## kckyle

what 3200mhz ram are you guys using, i just purchased g skill 16gb 3200mhz but it says z170 on it. does it matter?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what 3200mhz ram are you guys using, i just purchased g skill 16gb 3200mhz but it says z170 on it. does it matter?


Mine says Z170, you're fine. You'll either get Hynix BFR or Samsung B-die chips. At this point it comes down to the board and if you can run 3200 Mhz.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what 3200mhz ram are you guys using, i just purchased g skill 16gb 3200mhz but it says z170 on it. does it matter?


Mine says z170. Currently at 2933 on my 32gb kit. Much better than most people so far.


----------



## kckyle

Got the gigabyte b350 micro coming, it advertise as 3200mhz oc, this being my first ddr4 ram is cas16 good or bad


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What aftermarket cpu coolers are you guys using for 1700X/1800X? I cant seem to find any for AM4.


If you are interested in an AiO cooler the Corsair H110i or H60 both use the stock AMD (AM3/AM4) brackets and don't need a backplate. I'm using the H110I in my system but be warned the 110i in a 140x280 radiator so it takes a wider case.


----------



## Scorpion49

Can anyone help me out with my temperature issues? **Disclaimer** This is NOT a post about the weird 20C offset on the X parts.

I have the following setup:
- 1700X
- Asus B350 Prime
- 2x8GB G-skill 2666
- Noctua NH-U12S

Originally I was seeing idle temps of 60C, but they have only increased and now hover between 74C and 80C. Subtracting the offset I should NOT be having a 60C idle and during games, forget it, 95C all day and throttling. My fans are all constantly running at 100% This is all stock, everything is as-is from the box.

Things I have tried:

- Reseated 4 times
- Checked flatness of cooler and CPU with a razor
- Flashed BIOS to 0503
- Reset BIOS at least 20 times
- Installed Windows 7 twice and Windows 10 3 times

Here is a pic of what is happening. Note that Core 8 is ALWAYS at 3500mhz, it never drops, ever. I've watched it for over an hour with nothing running but the desktop and it always stays at max speed.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risqu3*
> 
> Is anybody able to verify something for me?
> 
> Check y-cruncher and do only the HNT test, It's failing for me even on stock settings which doesn't make sense to me.


Check your RAM. y-cruncher heavily depends on both RAM and CPU.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with my temperature issues? **Disclaimer** This is NOT a post about the weird 20C offset on the X parts.
> 
> I have the following setup:
> - 1700X
> - Asus B350 Prime
> - 2x8GB G-skill 2666
> - Noctua NH-U12S
> 
> Originally I was seeing idle temps of 60C, but they have only increased and now hover between 74C and 80C. Subtracting the offset I should NOT be having a 60C idle and during games, forget it, 95C all day and throttling. My fans are all constantly running at 100% This is all stock, everything is as-is from the box.
> 
> Things I have tried:
> 
> - Reseated 4 times
> - Checked flatness of cooler and CPU with a razor
> - Flashed BIOS to 0503
> - Reset BIOS at least 20 times
> - Installed Windows 7 twice and Windows 10 3 times
> 
> Here is a pic of what is happening. Note that Core 8 is ALWAYS at 3500mhz, it never drops, ever. I've watched it for over an hour with nothing running but the desktop and it always stays at max speed.


Check for defects in your Noctua cooler's heat pipes.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I was using a FuryX. Did you run DX12?


That was dx11, just ran dx 12 and it was

avg fps 79.1
typ fps 80.1


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Check for defects in your Noctua cooler's heat pipes.


The cooler has been fine for over a year on 5 or 6 other machines. It came directly off of a 4.8ghz 8350 and onto the 1700X. Contact is great, I checked it multiple times now.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The cooler has been fine for over a year on 5 or 6 other machines. It came directly off of a 4.8ghz 8350 and onto the 1700X.


Check around your VRMs for scorches and verify the voltage. That's the only other possible scenario.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Check around your VRMs for scorches and verify the voltage. That's the only other possible scenario.


Nothing that I can see, the BIOS says its default is 1.350V but I'd have to find somewhere to probe it with a meter.


----------



## Scotty99

Well so far it seems i am both lucky and unlucky.

My 3.8ghz 1.248 OC seems super stable with good temps on stock cooler, but my ram is stuck at 2400. Hope when asrock releases a new bios to fix ram it does not mess with my OC lol.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh I thought you said 129 BCLK causes it to brick.


It's so frustrating when you dont know what is causing this bricking...

Yesterday, after I posted the screengrab of the oc, I turned the system off and went to bed. Today, when I got up, the board was again "bricked".
***?!

Had to remove cmos battery for at least 30s, take the ram out, put everything back in, then leds lit back up and the system posted. But then it got stuck on loading windows.

Ok, new symptom, I guess. So again, battery out, gpu out, memory out, wait 30s, put everything back in. Same behavior, system hangs or freezes when loading windows. Bios is completely cleared at this point, no oc.

I have read about some "cold boot bug", so just tried post looping it until it boots. After maybe 15 boot fails and resets it successfully booted windows.

TODAY ON X370 MADNESS: Board is dead, then after reviving is still tired in the morning, can not get up until forced! Of course, there is no information from Gigabyte on their UK forums, US forums, twitter, facebook and tech support ticket system.

This is so cluster ****, I dont even know what to do anymore...


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nothing that I can see, the BIOS says its default is 1.350V but I'd have to find somewhere to probe it with a meter.


1700X and 1800X has a temperature offset of 20 celsius. So the chip is always 20 degrees cooler than what Ryzen Master states. Try to compare from that program. Still I'm a little perplexed as to your issue. Maybe a dead fan on your cooler or a slower fan that still reads normal?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> 1700X and 1800X has a temperature offset of 20 celsius. So the chip is always 20 degrees cooler than what Ryzen Master states. Try to compare from that program. Still I'm a little perplexed as to your issue. Maybe a dead fan on your cooler or a slower fan that still reads normal?


I've taken all of the fans off of the board, right now I have an AP-45 on the heatsink at about 2000RPM, which moves a boatload of air. Fans aren't the problem. I'm still concerned that the last core won't idle, I may end up just returning all of it at this point its been nothing but a hassle for lackluster performance. The board refuses to shut down as well, it "turns off" but the lights and fans stay on. Seriously annoying.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've taken all of the fans off of the board, right now I have an AP-45 on the heatsink at about 2000RPM, which moves a boatload of air. Fans aren't the problem. I'm still concerned that the last core won't idle, I may end up just returning all of it at this point its been nothing but a hassle for lackluster performance. The board refuses to shut down as well, it "turns off" but the lights and fans stay on. Seriously annoying.


Try this disable half the processor with CCX configuration in bios. Do the different side of the CPU as well. Check temps and so on. If you've got a core that's still running independently then one CCX configuration should still run hotter than the other.

If they are the same temp than you've got a problem elsewhere.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> It's so frustrating when you dont know what is causing this bricking...
> 
> Yesterday, after I posted the screengrab of the oc, I turned the system off and went to bed. Today, when I got up, the board was again "bricked".
> ***?!
> 
> Had to remove cmos battery for at least 30s, take the ram out, put everything back in, then leds lit back up and the system posted. But then it got stuck on loading windows.
> 
> Ok, new symptom, I guess. So again, battery out, gpu out, memory out, wait 30s, put everything back in. Same behavior, system hangs or freezes when loading windows. Bios is completely cleared at this point, no oc.
> 
> I have read about some "cold boot bug", so just tried post looping it until it boots. After maybe 15 boot fails and resets it successfully booted windows.
> 
> TODAY ON X370 MADNESS: Board is dead, then after reviving is still tired in the morning, can not get up until forced! Of course, there is no information from Gigabyte on their UK forums, US forums, twitter, facebook and tech support ticket system.
> 
> This is so cluster ****, I dont even know what to do anymore...


You can't kill a Gigabyte board in terms of BIOS. This sounds like memory failure, can you please list your memory specifications?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> You can't kill a Gigabyte board in terms of BIOS. This sounds like memory failure, can you please list your memory specifications?


yes, it has something to do with memory clocks of higher than 3200 MHz and therefor also ref clock higher than 100 MHz.

With the C6H which got bricked, I ran G.SKill b-die 2x 16GB 3400 14-14-14-34 1.35V, at full spec but with 1.4V

Now with the G7K, I'm running G.Skill b-die 2x 8GB 3866 18-19-19-19-39 1.35V running at 3440 MHz (ref clock 107) 16-16-16-36 1.4V.

Setting the ref clock to higher values e.g. 109 causes the ram to run in "safety mode" where the system takes 5 minutes to boot.
Setting even higher values, like 129, which my C6H bricked on, causes the G7K to say "system could not boot due to misconfiguration".


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> yes, it has something to do with memory clocks of higher than 3200 MHz and therefor also ref clock higher than 100 MHz.
> 
> With the C6H which got bricked, I ran G.SKill b-die 2x 16GB 3400 14-14-14-34 1.35V, at full spec but with 1.4V
> 
> Now with the G7K, I'm running G.Skill b-die 2x 8GB 3866 18-19-19-19-39 1.35V running at 3440 MHz (ref clock 107) 16-16-16-36 1.4V.
> 
> Setting the ref clock to higher values e.g. 109 causes the ram to run in "safety mode" where the system takes 5 minutes to boot.
> Setting even higher values, like 129, which my C6H bricked on, causes the G7K to say "system could not boot due to misconfiguration".


I think last we spoke i told you not to touch cpu oc and just touch the ram which you did, since you are having the same issues total shot in the dark its memory related.

Once you get it to boot just load optimized default and run it that way a couple days see if you get the same problem. Might just be too high of a ram oc.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think last we spoke i told you not to touch cpu oc and just touch the ram which you did, since you are having the same issues total shot in the dark its memory related.
> 
> Once you get it to boot just load optimized default and run it that way a couple days see if you get the same problem. Might just be too high of a ram oc.


Since the kit is rated for 3866, it's not "too high of a ram oc" per se. Due to memory controller limits, we have to touch the ref clock to run the memory at rated. Then other components on the board or soc or whatever can not handle the increased ref clock and the board goes "nope, I'm out of here!".

Would love to know if the bios updates on the C6H since 0902 actually fixed the issue. Even if I were to run seemingly crazy high ram oc's with increased ref clock... hm, I might get another C6H









I am running ref clock 100 now with cpu at 4.0GHz and the ram at its rated timings, but downclocked to ryzen's max memory multiplier, so 3200MHz.


----------



## Neokolzia

Why can't people just leave the memory alone at a safe 2666 until further optimizations from bios xD??? idk how many cases of dead ram, or blown mobo's from people trying to push bleeding edge now.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Why can't people just leave the memory alone at a safe 2666 until further optimizations from bios xD??? idk how many cases of dead ram, or blown mobo's from people trying to push bleeding edge now.


because that is what we do.









If nobody pushed the hardware and noticed those issues, mb manufacturers would not know about the problem.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Since the kit is rated for 3866, it's not "too high of a ram oc" per se. Due to memory controller limits, we have to touch the ref clock to run the memory at rated. Then other components on the board or soc or whatever can not handle the increased ref clock and the board goes "nope, I'm out of here!".
> 
> Would love to know if the bios updates on the C6H since 0902 actually fixed the issue. Even if I were to run seemingly crazy high ram oc's with increased ref clock... hm, I might get another C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running ref clock 100 now with cpu at 4.0GHz and the ram at its rated timings, but downclocked to ryzen's max memory multiplier, so 3200MHz.


Mine was rated at 3200 and could only run at 2666, I'm not going to run destroying my mobo for a extra memory mhz especially on immature bioses, thats just asking for trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> because that is what we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nobody pushed the hardware and noticed those issues, mb manufacturers would not know about the problem.


Oh they already know about the problems its why they push out beta BIOSes for people to try out. To high of a soc voltage isn't recommended either.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine was rated at 3200 and could only run at 2666, I'm not going to run destroying my mobo for a extra memory mhz especially on immature bioses, thats just asking for trouble.
> Oh they already know about the problems its why they push out beta BIOSes for people to try out. To high of a soc voltage isn't recommended either.


well, now we know. if it wasnt for threads like this, we would not.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> well, now we know. if it wasnt for threads like this, we would not.


Oh no i think we knew already when before the CPU was even released we were told 3200mhz would be the max for now, seems to be an AMD memory controller issue along with the BIOS.

Yes some people are seeing above 3200mhz with upped voltages but again how safe is it? Me, im fine trying stuff out i dont mind, but not at the cost of possibly bricking my board lol.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh no i think we knew already when before the CPU was even released we were told 3200mhz would be the max for now, seems to be an AMD memory controller issue along with the BIOS.
> 
> Yes some people are seeing above 3200mhz with upped voltages but again how safe is it? Me, im fine trying stuff out i dont mind, but not at the cost of possibly bricking my board lol.


and then motherboard manufacturers put external clock generators on the board.

all or nothing


----------



## mus1mus

It's one thing to push things, and another for pushing things blindly without understanding the limits of the platform.


----------



## gupsterg

For any P95 stability testers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> Prime95 Just got an update for RYZEN!
> 
> We might have a new standard for stability testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=22141


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's one thing to push things, and another for pushing things blindly without understanding the limits of the platform.


Basically lol, RMA is great and all but xD I don't have a super back up system if my Ryzen system croaks. I knew for weeks now that basically gonna hunker down and keep a nice low ram clock. Yes faster stuff will come soon, but I'll let other people guinea pig or at least some note from Gigabyte saying hey this Bios fixes like... all the ram issues 200%.

I personally don't want to wait 2 weeks for another motherboard


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Basically lol, RMA is great and all but xD I don't have a super back up system if my Ryzen system croaks. I knew for weeks now that basically gonna hunker down and keep a nice low ram clock. Yes faster stuff will come soon, but I'll let other people guinea pig or at least some note from Gigabyte saying hey this Bios fixes like... all the ram issues 200%.
> 
> I personally don't want to wait 2 weeks for another motherboard


2 weeks is probably even an under statement with the amount of backed up orders everyone has for am4 boards lol. And considering Ryzen 5 is just around the corner, prepare to wait even longer.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's one thing to push things, and another for pushing things blindly without understanding the limits of the platform.


you mean like running 1.5V to get 4.2 GHz? lol
http://valid.x86.fr/0nmqzz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bardacuda

I'm confused....is a high RAM clock actually dangerous for your motherboard's components somehow?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm confused....is a high RAM clock actually dangerous for your motherboard's components somehow?


Nope, but high voltage might be needed to acquire high mem OC. That is what the dangerous part.


----------



## bardacuda

But if the kit itself is rated for high clocks...wouldn't it only need its stock voltage, which itself should be some standard, safe, motherboard-friendly number like 1.35?


----------



## Nighthog

Ok I don't know but My Chip needs lots of voltage to be stable it seems. Might be the cheaper motherboard, but I can practically say it's stable with this:



I was trying higher clocks and higher voltages but I was having various issues now and then. For some reason I was thinking 1.450volts was fine. Now I realized it was 1.35V that was max recommended.

38.00 cpu multi
26.66 mem multi (XMP)
16.18.18.18.35

Dynamic Vcore: +0.156 V (tested +0.150 but froze after a while)
SOC voltage: AUTO = 0.900 V
Memory voltage: AUTO = 1.212 V

c-states: disabled
core boost: disabled
CnQ: enabled


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But if the kit itself is rated for high clocks...wouldn't it only need its stock voltage, which itself should be some standard, safe, motherboard-friendly number like 1.35?


afaik the "bricking" is caused by increased ref clock, which is needed to get memory clocks higher than 3200 MHz.

this is likely to be fixed with uefi updates, but for the moment anything than 100 ref clock is considered "dangerous".


----------



## bardacuda

@Nighthog

1.35 is the recommended safe voltage for longevity coming from AMD (who probably don't want to deal with RMAs) according to Tom's Hardware (couldn't find the original statement from AMD) so that's probably being pretty conservative. Even at stock with turbo modes kicking in I think it goes higher, so they are probably just trying to discourage people from running, say, 1.45 24/7 but I would imagine it's fine for a little short-term benching with proper cooling.

EDIT: Damn those VRM temps tho...I think your motherboard wants that wraith cooler back







Thanks for being a B350 overclocking guinea pig. I was considering going that route but decided against it because of your AM4 VRM thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> afaik the "bricking" is caused by increased ref clock, which is needed to get memory clocks higher than 3200 MHz.
> 
> this is likely to be fixed with uefi updates, but for the moment anything than 100 ref clock is considered "dangerous".


But can't you just clear the CMOS or reflash with USB if you need to? I'm still on AM3 so I'm a little out of the loop on this stuff. Didn't realize just playing with clocks and ratios could be bad for hardware when you're not touching voltages.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> afaik the "bricking" is caused by increased ref clock, which is needed to get memory clocks higher than 3200 MHz.
> 
> this is likely to be fixed with uefi updates, but for the moment anything than 100 ref clock is considered "dangerous".


But wasn't the issue with the bricked Asus C6H too high SoC voltage? I think I read you used high SoC on your clocks?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But if the kit itself is rated for high clocks...wouldn't it only need its stock voltage, which itself should be some standard, safe, motherboard-friendly number like 1.35?
> 
> 
> 
> afaik the "bricking" is caused by increased ref clock, which is needed to get memory clocks higher than 3200 MHz.
> 
> this is likely to be fixed with uefi updates, but for the moment anything than 100 ref clock is considered "dangerous".
Click to expand...

I thought the k7 has a bclk gen, so it can go above 100 without screwing with any of the rest of the settings? Or is that buggy right now?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> you mean like running 1.5V to get 4.2 GHz? lol
> http://valid.x86.fr/0nmqzz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope. I dont think you even have the idea. I'm no CPU-Z believer.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> But wasn't the issue with the bricked Asus C6H too high SoC voltage? I think I read you used high SoC on your clocks?


I am not sure tbh. When my C6H "bricked", I ran 1.2V SOC voltage. After the 0902 fix bios was released, Elmor recommended not to go past 1.2V. (When my board bricked, this information was not yet available.)

I did not go over 1.2V to be exact. Though I dont know if this recommended max is also valid for earlier bioses or if 5803 had a lower soc voltage limit. When the recommended max is 1.2V, people might argue that exactly 1.2V is also asking for trouble. And also I do not know if maybe some llc increased the voltage slightly higher than 1.2V.

Also I set this soc voltage to get a higher ref clock running. For example with 1.1V SOC, ref clock above 120 MHz would not post.

tldr, I do not know exactly what is causing the issue. If I were a C6H owner now, I would keep SOC *below* 1.2V and also keep the ref clock at 100 MHz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm confused....is a high RAM clock actually dangerous for your motherboard's components somehow?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Nope, but high voltage might be needed to acquire high mem OC. That is what the dangerous part.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But if the kit itself is rated for high clocks...wouldn't it only need its stock voltage, which itself should be some standard, safe, motherboard-friendly number like 1.35?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What happens is RAM clock dictates "Data Fabric" clock, so if your at:-

RAM 2133MHz, DF is ~1066MHz
RAM 2400MHz, DF is ~1200MHz
RAM 2666MHz, DF is ~1333MHz
RAM 3000MHz, DF is ~1500MHz
RAM 3200MHz, DF is ~1600MHz

See info in my op my thread *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK)* and *Uncore/Cache Info*, so when pushing RAM speed as IMC/DF is working harder you need more SOC/VCORE, etc. IMO expatiated as we're going like "all core boost" scenarios. For example R7 1700 stock ACB is 3.2GHz, 3.8GHz ACB is like 18.75% OC.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok cool.







I was just confused for a minute, cuz he only really talked about changing ref clock and ratio, and the only voltage he mentioned was ram voltage @ 1.4, which is only 50mV higher than stock, and a bunch of ppl were all like 'Hey, woah, slow down there cowboy!'...so I thought maybe I was missing something about 'the dangers of ref clock'.







Like I say I'm a little out of the loop hahaha! All good now!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







. Learning curve for me as well







. Besides OC'ing, it's that "element" that is a buzz for me







, something new to play with







.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I thought the k7 has a bclk gen, so it can go above 100 without screwing with any of the rest of the settings? Or is that buggy right now?


lol I dont know for sure.

107 was the max ref clock I managed to get running stable, at a soc voltage of 1.1V.

But even at this "stable" setting, the board "bricks" from time to time, even over night when the system is off. Then I have to take the cmos battery out for 30s and start over.

Also, the latest bios of the G7K is F3b. I would rate this on par with Asus 5803, so not really reliable.
Sometimes vcore settings just do not save until the system is completely powered off, saving oc profiles does not work, RAM speeds of higher than 3450 MHz cause the system to boot extremely slow, with ref clocks higher than 120MHz it just refuses to apply the setting and says "could not apply settings due to misconfiguration".

So, yes, it is buggy right now.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

"Steady as she goes"







.

My current 3.8GHz 2400MHz UEFI settings changes from defaults.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















CPU: 3.8GHz ACB = 18.75% OC
DF: 1200MHz = 12.5% OC
RAM: 2400MHz 14-14-14-31 @ 1T (stock for dimms)

DMM readings VCORE: ~1.344V, SOC: 0.944V, VDIMM: ~1.22V, VDDP: ~0.920V, 1.8 PLL: ~1.870V, SB: ~1.063V

System been on for ~30hrs continuous. These tweak settings ~10hrs [email protected] stable, gonna go for perhaps 18hrs+ then Y-Cruncher lengthy time







.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> I am not sure tbh. When my C6H "bricked", I ran 1.2V SOC voltage. After the 0902 fix bios was released, Elmor recommended not to go past 1.2V. (When my board bricked, this information was not yet available.)
> 
> I did not go over 1.2V to be exact. Though I dont know if this recommended max is also valid for earlier bioses or if 5803 had a lower soc voltage limit. When the recommended max is 1.2V, people might argue that exactly 1.2V is also asking for trouble. And also I do not know if maybe some llc increased the voltage slightly higher than 1.2V.
> 
> Also I set this soc voltage to get a higher ref clock running. For example with 1.1V SOC, ref clock above 120 MHz would not post.
> 
> tldr, I do not know exactly what is causing the issue. If I were a C6H owner now, I would keep SOC *below* 1.2V and also keep the ref clock at 100 MHz.


Tiny Tom Logan from OC3D stated in one of his videos that 1.20v is the ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM you want you SOC voltage to be and then STRONGLY recommended not exceeding 1.15v.

In fact I believe it was in his CH6 Mobo review!


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well so far it seems i am both lucky and unlucky.
> 
> My 3.8ghz 1.248 OC seems super stable with good temps on stock cooler, but my ram is stuck at 2400. Hope when asrock releases a new bios to fix ram it does not mess with my OC lol.


Have you tried lowering the timings? Lower timings and a bit of voltage got me to 2933.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've taken all of the fans off of the board, right now I have an AP-45 on the heatsink at about 2000RPM, which moves a boatload of air. Fans aren't the problem. I'm still concerned that the last core won't idle, I may end up just returning all of it at this point its been nothing but a hassle for lackluster performance. The board refuses to shut down as well, it "turns off" but the lights and fans stay on. Seriously annoying.


FYI, ryzen master usually pushes like 50% load on the last core. That causes it not to park and increases "idle" temps since it uses resources.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried lowering the timings? Lower timings and a bit of voltage got me to 2933.
> FYI, ryzen master usually pushes like 50% load on the last core. That causes it not to park and increases "idle" temps since it uses resources.


I have not, im pretty derpy when it comes to memory never had to manually enter timings on intel systems lol.

The only reason i got to 2400 is in asrock bios it gave me "suggestions" which were 15-15-15-36 and it got me to 2400 but no higher.

What would be some timings i could try for 2666 or 2933?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I have not, im pretty derpy when it comes to memory never had to manually enter timings on intel systems lol.
> 
> The only reason i got to 2400 is in asrock bios it gave me "suggestions" which were 15-15-15-36 and it got me to 2400 but no higher.
> 
> What would be some timings i could try for 2666 or 2933?


So I have 16-16-16-36 3200mhz @1.35 memory, but with those timings I couldn't go faster than 2666.

Dropping it to 18-16-16-36 @1.4 let me hit 2933.

Try adding 2 to everything (using your xmp timings as a default) with .05v extra. If that works you can then try putting some back. I found it didn't care about anything except the first one in my case. You can try doing that first


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> I am not sure tbh. When my C6H "bricked", I ran 1.2V SOC voltage. After the 0902 fix bios was released, Elmor recommended not to go past 1.2V. (When my board bricked, this information was not yet available.)
> 
> I did not go over 1.2V to be exact. Though I dont know if this recommended max is also valid for earlier bioses or if 5803 had a lower soc voltage limit. When the recommended max is 1.2V, people might argue that exactly 1.2V is also asking for trouble. And also I do not know if maybe some llc increased the voltage slightly higher than 1.2V.
> 
> Also I set this soc voltage to get a higher ref clock running. For example with 1.1V SOC, ref clock above 120 MHz would not post.
> 
> tldr, I do not know exactly what is causing the issue. If I were a C6H owner now, I would keep SOC *below* 1.2V and also keep the ref clock at 100 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny Tom Logan from OC3D stated in one of his videos that 1.20v is the ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM you want you SOC voltage to be and then STRONGLY recommended not exceeding 1.15v.
> 
> In fact I believe it was in his CH6 Mobo review!
Click to expand...

Haha and I just told gupsterg last night he should try 1.2 because 'AMD uses it as an example like it's nothing so it's probably fine'.
Boy is my face red


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> So I have 16-16-16-36 3200mhz @1.35 memory, but with those timings I couldn't go faster than 2666.
> 
> Dropping it to 18-16-16-36 @1.4 let me hit 2933.
> 
> Try adding 2 to everything (using your xmp timings as a default) with .05v extra. If that works you can then try putting some back. I found it didn't care about anything except the first one in my case. You can try doing that first


Cool ill give that a go later. I think my ram is the same but 16 16 16 38.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Haha and I just told gupsterg last night he should try 1.2 because 'AMD uses it as an example like it's nothing so it's probably fine'.
> Boy is my face red


Not an issue mate







_and_ did I use 1.2V







.

11.5hrs @ 3.8GHz ACB +125mV (~1.344V on DMM) SOC: 0.925V in bios, ~0.944V DMM



I'm pretty certain now I can't go lower on VCORE for OC, as original testing was +106.25mV then later upto +118.75mV and had errors. SOC I'm gonna keep lowering over the next week with this CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 while I wait for my F4-3200C14D-16GTZ return from RMA.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Isn't there a lot more b350s than x370s in stock? B350s might make more sense for Ryzen 5 anyway for budget builders.

Doable to do under $300 for b350, ryzen 1400, and 8gb ddr4 4gbx2.


----------



## Voitto

Can everyone who sees this do me a huge favor. Send me your CPU Ghz/Voltage and your RAM mhz/voltage for 1800x and 2933 max ram mhz. It's for science. Thanks!


----------



## Frikencio

Hello I am new here but I am having problems with My R7 1700 to POST when setting DDR4-3500Mhz or more.

When it POSTs it is perfectly stable.

Do you have any tips?




It is just a problem with POSTing itself when RAM Training, not stability issue?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hello I am new here but I am having problems with My R7 1700 to POST when setting DDR4-3500Mhz or more.
> 
> When it POSTs it is perfectly stable.
> 
> Do you have any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a problem with POSTing itself when RAM Training, not stability issue?


Some people can't post above 2133/2400.

Ryzen won't support even 3200 until May.

Most BIOS have major issues.

Pick an answer? Lol


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hello I am new here but I am having problems with My R7 1700 to POST when setting DDR4-3500Mhz or more.
> 
> When it POSTs it is perfectly stable.
> 
> Do you have any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a problem with POSTing itself when RAM Training, not stability issue?


List your components, it will help.
Motherboard model
Memory model and base speed

You may have to drop it to 3200mhz

[EDIT:] Stupid me, did not see the listed parts in the AIDA screenie.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Some people can't post above 2133/2400.
> 
> Ryzen won't support even 3200 until May.
> 
> Most BIOS have major issues.
> 
> Pick an answer? Lol


So true, many people seem to struggle to hit 3200mhz at the moments. Guess BIOS updates will fix it. Only boards I know of that seem to do it well are the AsRock ones.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Tiny Tom Logan from OC3D stated in one of his videos that 1.20v is the ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM you want you SOC voltage to be and then STRONGLY recommended not exceeding 1.15v.
> 
> In fact I believe it was in his CH6 Mobo review!


He probably got that from Asus. Elmor from Asus recommended not exceeding 1.2 but up to that would be fine.

As I understand it, C6H boards weren't bricking because they had SOC set to high(at least up to 1.2) but there was something in the bios that had SOC scale with other voltage and it would spike to dangerous voltage. I think Asus was careful about how they described the issue to us... For obvious reasons.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> "Steady as she goes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My current 3.8GHz 2400MHz UEFI settings changes from defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 3.8GHz ACB = 18.75% OC
> DF: 1200MHz = 12.5% OC
> RAM: 2400MHz 14-14-14-31 @ 1T (stock for dimms)
> 
> DMM readings VCORE: ~1.344V, SOC: 0.944V, VDIMM: ~1.22V, VDDP: ~0.920V, 1.8 PLL: ~1.870V, SB: ~1.063V
> 
> System been on for ~30hrs continuous. These tweak settings ~10hrs [email protected] stable, gonna go for perhaps 18hrs+ then Y-Cruncher lengthy time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why do you have you bclk set manually if it's just default? Also, What's up with global c-state setting?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> So true, many people seem to struggle to hit 3200mhz at the moments. Guess BIOS updates will fix it. Only boards I know of that seem to do it well are the AsRock ones.


Lots of people hitting 3200 on the ch6 after the latest beta bios. Elmor has a 1t and 2t for testing out. Bunch of people have gone to 3200 on it. I'm trying mine tomorrow and should be able to hit 3200 using xmpor manual timing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Why do you have you bclk set manually if it's just default? Also, What's up with global c-state setting?


When I pick D.O.C.P 3 BCLK setting changes as shown as per "auto rules" of UEFI







, as the setting was no issue to me I did not change it back.

Below slide shows example for fixed frequency testing.



As I didn't know if by "auto rules" the UEFI disables it and I want C-States I enabled it.

I do not know what is right, I use my past experience of bios options / what we can find on web for platform and then experience with it, may that be our own or others to do "stuff"







.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When I pick D.O.C.P 3 BCLK setting changes as shown as per "auto rules" of UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as the setting was no issue to me I did not change it back.
> 
> Below slide shows example for fixed frequency testing.
> 
> 
> 
> As I didn't know if by "auto rules" the UEFI disables it and I want C-States I enabled it.
> 
> I do not know what is right, I use my past experience of bios options / what we can find on web for platform and then experience with it, may that be our own or others to do "stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So guys cpu-z says my ram is single rank, here is the asrock manual on where to install memory to, would like some advice where i should put mine:
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Specification
> 
> I have no idea if i should put them in a1+b1 or a2+b2 lol.
> 
> Also here is my ram, i was told it wasnt single rank but cpu-z says it is:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
> 
> preciate it


The Gskil 8GB sticks should all be single Rank sticks.

You should be installing them in A2 + B2


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm confused....is a high RAM clock actually dangerous for your motherboard's components somehow?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Nope, but high voltage might be needed to acquire high mem OC. That is what the dangerous part.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But if the kit itself is rated for high clocks...wouldn't it only need its stock voltage, which itself should be some standard, safe, motherboard-friendly number like 1.35?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens is RAM clock dictates "Data Fabric" clock, so if your at:-
> 
> RAM 2133MHz, DF is ~1066MHz
> RAM 2400MHz, DF is ~1200MHz
> RAM 2666MHz, DF is ~1333MHz
> RAM 3000MHz, DF is ~1500MHz
> RAM 3200MHz, DF is ~1600MHz
> 
> See info in my op my thread *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK)* and *Uncore/Cache Info*, so when pushing RAM speed as IMC/DF is working harder you need more SOC/VCORE, etc. IMO expatiated as we're going like "all core boost" scenarios. For example R7 1700 stock ACB is 3.2GHz, 3.8GHz ACB is like 18.75% OC.
Click to expand...

Actually the ram frequency is half of what your kit says because it is double data rate memory. GPU-z Actually reports the actual frequency on the page that shows the timings

If the Ram is double data rate so 3200Mhz ram is actually running at 1600Mhz if you put it on an oscilloscope and the DF would be at 800Mhz


----------



## icyeye

mine new record.








all stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Actually the ram frequency is half of what your kit says because it is double data rate memory. GPU-z Actually reports the actual frequency on the page that shows the timings
> 
> If the Ram is double data rate so 3200Mhz ram is actually running at 1600Mhz if you put it on an oscilloscope and the DF would be at 800Mhz





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> The data fabric
> 
> The northbridge of Zeppelin is officially called as the data fabric (DF). The DF frequency is always linked to the operating frequency of the memory controller with a ratio of 1:2 (e.g. DDR4-2667 MEMCLK = 1333MHz DFICLK). This means that the memory speed will directly affect the data fabric performance as well. In some cases, it may appear that the performance of Zeppelin scales extremely well with the increased memory speed, however that is necessarily not the case.
> 
> In many of these cases the abnormally good scaling is caused by the higher data fabric clock (DFICLK) resulting from the higher memory speed, rather than the increased performance of the memory itself.


Quote from The Stilt.
Quote:


> In your example (CPU-Z), the CPU + L1/L2/L3 operated at ~4055MHz, while the actual data fabric operated at 1800MHz.
> 
> L1/L2/L3 = CPU frequency.
> Data fabric, memory controller = MEMCLK (effective) / 2.


Quote link.
Quote:


> There is no "uncore" in Ryzen. CCX essentially operates at it's own (core speed) and the fabrics and the memory controller at half the effective MEMCLK speed.
> Uncore is just the term used by CPU-Z for data fabric (DFICLK).


Quote link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Ah. Thanks for the clarification!


No worries







.

Once I get to know more of UEFI options / how "Auto rules" work, when something is changed, I will be setting all manually as required.

For example I went 2400MHz with my 3.8GHz OC profile and SOC: [Auto] resulted in ~1.050V , where as 2133MHz SOC: [Auto] resulted in ~0.838V on DMM. As 2400MHz seems is not broken or within official RAM support for say 2x4GB SS RAM I have kept it SOC: 0.925V ~0.944V on DMM. SO far so good, plan to lower some more.

So I'm ready on experience for when my other RAM is back







.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Actually the ram frequency is half of what your kit says because it is double data rate memory. GPU-z Actually reports the actual frequency on the page that shows the timings
> 
> If the Ram is double data rate so 3200Mhz ram is actually running at 1600Mhz if you put it on an oscilloscope and the DF would be at 800Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The data fabric
> 
> The northbridge of Zeppelin is officially called as the data fabric (DF). The DF frequency is always linked to the operating frequency of the memory controller with a ratio of 1:2 (e.g. DDR4-2667 MEMCLK = 1333MHz DFICLK). This means that the memory speed will directly affect the data fabric performance as well. In some cases, it may appear that the performance of Zeppelin scales extremely well with the increased memory speed, however that is necessarily not the case.
> 
> In many of these cases the abnormally good scaling is caused by the higher data fabric clock (DFICLK) resulting from the higher memory speed, rather than the increased performance of the memory itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote from The Stilt.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Ah. Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Once I get to know more of UEFI options / how "Auto rules" work when som,something is changed I will be setting all manually as required.
> 
> For example I went 2400MHz with my 3.8GHz OC profile and SOC: [Auto] resulted in ~1.050V , where as 2133MHz SOC: [Auto] resulted in ~0.838V on DMM. As 2400MHz seems is not broken or within official RAM support for say 2x4GB SS RAM I have kept it SOC: 0.925V ~0.944V on DMM. SO far so good, plane to lower some more.
> 
> So I'm ready on experience for when my other RAM is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I have a problem with that quote.

The Doco that I have read does say 1:2 of the memory frequency. I agree withg that part, however the operating frequency of DDR4 memory is not 2133/2400/2666/3200 that is written on the box. The 3200 is double data rate that runs on chips with an operating frequency of 1600Mhz chips.

Of course the AMD doco may not be accurate and the DF actually runs at the same frequency of the Ram which is 1/2 of the DDR4 data Rate

the CPU-Z attachment that I found in the thread (not mine) is DDR4 running at what you would see in the UEFI memory timings selector as 3500Mhz


----------



## gupsterg

The Stilt does say "(effective)".
Quote:


> Data fabric, memory controller = MEMCLK *(effective)* / 2.


The guy has:-

a) access to a lot of AMD tech info.
b) experience.

So my apolgies to you and mean no offence, but unless he told me he had made a mistake I trust his information.

I have not met him in person, but online have been communicating on aspects related to my "endeavours" ~2yrs and he has not steered me wrong, unless of course he has made which I have only seen once.


----------



## SpecChum

Just trying some cpu overclock now.

Boots fine at 4ghz at 1.4v but cinebench errors out.

Don't really want to go above 1.4v.

Anything to try? I'm just using multipler at the minute.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Just trying some cpu overclock now.
> 
> Boots fine at 4ghz at 1.4v but cinebench errors out.
> 
> Don't really want to go above 1.4v.
> 
> Anything to try? I'm just using multipler at the minute.


As you have C6H with voltage points I would use a DMM to check VCORE under load. I know with what I thought was 1.381V via bios settings was 1.465V on DMM.

So I opted for lower 24/7 use OC.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have a problem with that quote.
> 
> The Doco that I have read does say 1:2 of the memory frequency. I agree withg that part, however the operating frequency of DDR4 memory is not 2133/2400/2666/3200 that is written on the box. The 3200 is double data rate that runs on chips with an operating frequency of 1600Mhz chips.
> 
> Of course the AMD doco may not be accurate and the DF actually runs at the same frequency of the Ram which is 1/2 of the DDR4 data Rate
> 
> the CPU-Z attachment that I found in the thread (not mine) is DDR4 running at what you would see in the UEFI memory timings selector as 3500Mhz


Pretty sure The Stilt said Data Fabric = North Bridge and therefor, as you can see in the CPUZ pic you posted, DRAM Freq = DF Freq (1:1).

edit: I think the 2:1 ratio quote actually came from the fact of Double Data Rate


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Why would you post that opinion in the owners club thread?


Because only the owners can tell if there are a lot of bugs.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Seems like my 1700 is a dud.. Oh well


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Seems like my 1700 is a dud.. Oh well


Why????


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Why????


Does not overclock good..

Will test more once I receive my 1080Ti and WB since I have not put it under water yet. Did not want to assemble my custom loop just to disassemble it a few days later.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Does not overclock good..
> 
> Will test more once I receive my 1080Ti and WB since I have not put it under water yet. Did not want to assemble my custom loop just to disassemble it a few days later.


My 1700 is just 3925Mhz with 1.44Vcore and LLC-4 (not so good)

Temps are 70ºC Full Load and is stable 24h handbrake and cinebench. (Corsair h115i)

The thing I want to OC now is the memory to at least 3500MT and CL14. Seems that the board has some issues whebn POSTing at those frequencies but when it does POST (after 1 or 2 resets of 9F--->0D), it is stable.

Memory at 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 is rock solid.


----------



## skullbringer

DId some more testing, ref clock 100 is completely fine on the G7K, no bricking, no weird crashes or random cmos resets.

However setting ref clock to higher than 107 causes instability af. USB devices wont detect anymore, ethernet drivers wont load etc. and at 110+ pcie devices like gpus cant be initialized.

So it looks like the implementation of variable refclock on the G7K is suboptimal atm. This might also explain the bios data corruption if parts of the motherboard also run on this increased clock.

I think on the C6H all those buses are decuppled, running at independant 100MHz.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Stilt does say "(effective)".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Data fabric, memory controller = MEMCLK *(effective)* / 2.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has:-
> 
> a) access to a lot of AMD tech info.
> b) experience.
> 
> So my apolgies to you and mean no offence, but unless he told me he had made a mistake I trust his information.
> 
> I have not met him in person, but online have been communicating on aspects related to my "endeavours" ~2yrs and he has not steered me wrong, unless of course he has made which I have only seen once.
Click to expand...

There is obviously some confusing tech information out there from different AMD sources. Talking about ratios of 1:2 is doomed to create confusion when you have something like DDR4 with a physical operating frequency is half of what everyone is led to believe in the marketing. The 3200 number is not actually MHz it is Megaticks because it is talking about a data rate and not the physical number of clock cycles per second.

I guess that the marketing license is just another way to separate the "tech experts" from the great unwashed. I does help to keep salaries higher. 

At the end of the day, the DF bandwidth is related to memory frequency. I don't think there is any disagreement there. It makes no difference to any of us if it is running at 1600Mhz or 800Mhz as long as we understand what can be done to maximize it. We just want as much as we can possibly get so it performs well


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> DId some more testing, ref clock 100 is completely fine on the G7K, no bricking, no weird crashes or random cmos resets.
> 
> However setting ref clock to higher than 107 causes instability af. USB devices wont detect anymore, ethernet drivers wont load etc. and at 110+ pcie devices like gpus cant be initialized.
> 
> So it looks like the implementation of variable refclock on the G7K is suboptimal atm. This might also explain the bios data corruption if parts of the motherboard also run on this increased clock.
> 
> I think on the C6H all those buses are decuppled, running at independant 100MHz.


Wait, so I can run bclk above 107Mhz on C6H and still keep PCI-E 3?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> DId some more testing, ref clock 100 is completely fine on the G7K, no bricking, no weird crashes or random cmos resets.
> 
> However setting ref clock to higher than 107 causes instability af. USB devices wont detect anymore, ethernet drivers wont load etc. and at 110+ pcie devices like gpus cant be initialized.
> 
> So it looks like the implementation of variable refclock on the G7K is suboptimal atm. This might also explain the bios data corruption if parts of the motherboard also run on this increased clock.
> 
> I think on the C6H all those buses are decuppled, running at independant 100MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so I can run bclk above 107Mhz on C6H and still keep PCI-E 3?
Click to expand...

PCIe 3 is not what it is cracked up to be. Docs say it will reduce it to PCIe 2 over about 105Mhz. However, a GTX1070 can still do a 21000+ graphics score on PCIe 2.0.

Try it and see how it effects your total performance


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Wait, so I can run bclk above 107Mhz on C6H and still keep PCI-E 3?


no you will drop to 2.0, but at least you can still watch the porn on your external usb hard drive or on the internet. ;D


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Does not overclock good..
> 
> Will test more once I receive my 1080Ti and WB since I have not put it under water yet. Did not want to assemble my custom loop just to disassemble it a few days later.


Good Luck!!


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIe 3 is not what it is cracked up to be. Docs say it will reduce it to PCIe 2 over about 105Mhz. However, a GTX1070 can still do a 21000+ graphics score on PCIe 2.0.
> 
> Try it and see how it effects your total performance


I was thinking more for my nvme 960 evo


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Not disputing that there are bugs. This is still effectively a beta environment for better or worse.
> 
> But coming to a thread dedicated to the people who already own one and saying something that infers that they all made a mistake was not really necessary


No worries about what others are saying. I am happy so far. Have been maxing out my games so far on a 2560x1440 144hz monitor. Who cares if you can pull extra fps at 1080 when you don't need to.


----------



## yetta

It's inevitable that there will be issues on new mobos, especially for a new architecture, it happens time and time again, most issues only get ironed out on mobos as the chipset matures.


----------



## Raghar

https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-new-dolphin-cpu-benchmark-no-game-required
Can someone run this benchmark at 3GHz and post results there. I already asked one poster, but his CPU or MB was DoA.

It was used there, and it's nice tool to compare certain improvements between CPUs.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9483/intel-skylake-review-6700k-6600k-ddr4-ddr3-ipc-6th-generation/9


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I was thinking more for my nvme 960 evo


What speeds are you getting with 960 EVO?

My speeds are 3200-3300 read and 1600-1700 write.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What speeds are you getting with 960 EVO?
> 
> My speeds are 3200-3300 read and 1600-1700 write.


It was that when it was empty lol

It's about 2500 read and 1500 write now


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> What speeds are you getting with 960 EVO?
> 
> My speeds are 3200-3300 read and 1600-1700 write.


Here are mine.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> DId some more testing, ref clock 100 is completely fine on the G7K, no bricking, no weird crashes or random cmos resets.
> 
> However setting ref clock to higher than 107 causes instability af. USB devices wont detect anymore, ethernet drivers wont load etc. and at 110+ pcie devices like gpus cant be initialized.
> 
> So it looks like the implementation of variable refclock on the G7K is suboptimal atm. This might also explain the bios data corruption if parts of the motherboard also run on this increased clock.
> 
> I think on the C6H all those buses are decuppled, running at independant 100MHz.


I thought the Turbo Bclk unlocks alot of that for the gigabyte board, assuming your talking about the k7?

Or is it used differently then just flipping up the bclk?


----------



## yetta

Member K7?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-cpu-history,2008-7.html


----------



## DRKSYDER

Should I go with the asrock killer or Msi carbon .. i wanted to to be all wight and balck but silver night be ok .. what board do you guys thing I should do


----------



## yetta

I'd love to see the 6950K dethroned on the 3DMark hall of fame, hell even to see an AMD on the top 100, it all seems to be Intel. Top spot is a 6950K with Titan X in Quad Sli. Not sure if anyone is going to beat that. I've been waiting 4 years for Ryzen, since I need a workstation that is not going to cost me 3 months salary. I knew the first wave mobos will give issues, which is why I'm waiting 2-3 more months to buy a mobo.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I'd love to see the 6950K dethroned on the 3DMark hall of fame, hell even to see an AMD on the top 100, it all seems to be Intel. Top spot is a 6950K with Titan X in Quad Sli. Not sure if anyone is going to beat that. I've been waiting 4 years for Ryzen, since I need a workstation that is not going to cost me 3 months salary. I knew the first wave mobos will give issues, which is why I'm waiting 2-3 more months to buy a mobo.


Apparently theres a Consumer 16 core Ryzen slated for Q3 2017, on X399 board for 1000$ So.. ya would absolutely dethrone the 6950x If its all its cracked up to be and x399 platform ends up existing. Which far as I've heard is confirmed to exist, as the X99 version of Xeon platform for Ryzen.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Apparently theres a Consumer 16 core Ryzen slated for Q3 2017, on X399 board for 1000$ So.. ya would absolutely dethrone the 6950x If its all its cracked up to be and x399 platform ends up existing. Which far as I've heard is confirmed to exist, as the X99 version of Xeon platform for Ryzen.


Yes I've read that AMD plans on taking back the server market with some 16 core. There was also talk about a 32 and 48 core variant when Zen was just a rumor four years ago. HBM2 is also going to play huge role in performance.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Its 140w TDP as I've heard so. If that has overclocking as well, and you can quell that heat, 4ghz 16 core CPU, hell yes?


What's the source of all this rumored 16 core zen chip?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Here are mine.


That's weird, my CB score is higher with a 1700 at 3.9. I got 1686.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Basically this syndrome xD as per usual
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/606iyn/ryzen_reviewers_be_like/
> Ryzen benchmarks are hardly valid at the moment across the board alot of tweaking needs to be done. Hopefully when R5 releases it'll be in better light for day 1 launch.
> 
> What drives me nuts too is how uninformed alot of the reviewers are not understanding the memory speed correlations to performance, the CCX's, or the differences between a 1700 and 1800x
> 32 Core Naples is confirmed, but this 16 core is different its less Data centery, and more for a Prosumer or Work space. So I'm expecting 16 core 3ghz, basically 2 1700's or something jammed inside a die together.
> 
> Its 140w TDP as I've heard so.


Lol the Game A and B thing made me laugh, it is so true, see it on all the reviews. I've been cringing at some of these top YouTube reviewers, no proper bios settings, some not installing the Crimson ReLive Drivers and often times it feels like everything they say is being read of a script most likely written by Intel or nVidia. Don't get me wrong I use both Intel and nVidia as well, but i'm fully aware of their dick moves since 2003 to bully AMD. Finally glad the AMD is getting back in the game, they were wise to milk the AM3 platform and focus on ZEN development instead, compared to the others just releasing modded versions of their older hardware. AMD has always innovated, that's why I love them.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Its 140w TDP as I've heard so. If that has overclocking as well, and you can quell that heat, 4ghz 16 core CPU, hell yes?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source of all this rumored 16 core zen chip?
Click to expand...

https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/03/19/monster-amd-ryzen-16-core-cpu-could-be-on-the-way-1000-cheaper-and-faster-than-intel/#12aa44713d62

Far as I know, I might be wrong on it being confirmed looking deeper but xD can dream right? Its Certainly a chip and Chipset that could exist. if 8 cores weren't enough for prosumers.

I MEAN WE DO need a 40+ lane chipset for Quadfire Vega's common right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 1800x as far as we've seen is just a extreme overclocker chip with no merits over a 1700 @ 4.0, The R7 series is not aimed to take on 7700k, where the 6900k loses out just as much in many scenarios to the 7700k's clocks. And it rarely loses by much, and all this is pre-optimization, so benchmarks are a mute point when saying "few" percent is a win/loss.
> 
> I'm a consumer, I don't stream, I get annoyed by having my processor limit me from multitasking, and watching 7700k's stutter and max out 100% on all Cores in some extreme situations in games is not good. I'd rather have a stable 8 core that can balance the load of the system. 7700k sounds like something for a console pleb that only cares about gaming, shutting off 100% of all other programs and maximising their gaming gains.
> 
> R5's priced way way way lower then R7's are just as Fit to go up against 7700k, and absolutely blow it out of the water price/performance. 1600 6 core particularly
> 
> 
> 
> I think not many game developers would do optimization or even test with Ryzen since intel has 80% of the cpu market. There is not much optimization can do too, that game Ashe has developed for years and coop with AMD, a lot has big benefit by number of cores, reviews still show 7700k does better job.
Click to expand...

Anyone who thinks Ashes is a valid benchmark should go take a hike its terribly optimized across the board and is Random. Its not a valid test. Period. There can be +- 10-15% differences EASILY per test depending on how the dice roll.


----------



## Lance01

Not much of a difference there. I had a score of 1700 on a earlier post. Could have something to do with other programs running in the background as well.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/03/19/monster-amd-ryzen-16-core-cpu-could-be-on-the-way-1000-cheaper-and-faster-than-intel/#12aa44713d62
> 
> Far as I know, I might be wrong on it being confirmed looking deeper but xD can dream right? Its Certainly a chip and Chipset that could exist. if 8 cores weren't enough for prosumers.
> 
> I MEAN WE DO need a 40+ lane chipset for Quadfire Vega's common right?


That's...actually an interesting point. Although multi-GPU setups have slowly been dying out, excluding benchmarking leaderboards of course. I still wish it were possible for GPU dies to be linked together in some way to create a single larger GPU.

Will be very interesting though if AMD does come with some kind of HEDT version of zen.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/03/19/monster-amd-ryzen-16-core-cpu-could-be-on-the-way-1000-cheaper-and-faster-than-intel/#12aa44713d62
> 
> Far as I know, I might be wrong on it being confirmed looking deeper but xD can dream right? Its Certainly a chip and Chipset that could exist. if 8 cores weren't enough for prosumers.
> 
> I MEAN WE DO need a 40+ lane chipset for Quadfire Vega's common right?
> Anyone who thinks Ashes is a valid benchmark should go take a hike its terribly optimized across the board and is Random. Its not a valid test. Period. There can be +- 10-15% differences EASILY per test depending on how the dice roll.


The 16, 32, 48 core cpu's from what I remember reading will be using some stacking technology, where is stacks the cores on top of each other, there was also mention of server mobos with a longer CPU slot, such as two cpu's next to each other in one. I am uncertain of it, as this was from the article from four years ago and ZEN was just starting. We may only see something like this another 2 years from now.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Not much of a difference there. I had a score of 1700 on a earlier post. Could have something to do with other programs running in the background as well.


Memory speed has a decent boost on Cinebench15 scores. Also you can get a decent boost by adjusting the process priority to realtime, since it wont even attempt to visually render the multicore scene until its complete. That may seem a little like cheating but HWBOT rules allow it, so you might as well give yourself every edge.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> The 16, 32, 48 core cpu's from what I remember reading will be using some stacking technology, where is stacks the cores on top of each other, there was also mention of server mobos with a longer CPU slot, such as two cpu's next to each other in one. I am uncertain of it, as this was from the article from four years ago and ZEN was just starting. We may only see something like this another 2 years from now.


Stacking CPU dies sounds like a really bad idea temperature wise...


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Stacking CPU dies sounds like a really bad idea temperature wise...


The article mentioned the issue with heat, the technology has some sort of wafer in between the stacks which transfers the heat away from each other to the lid, it has something to do with nano technology and some material. Can't remember what is was, it was quite technical. Just wish I had a link to that article.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Stacking CPU dies sounds like a really bad idea temperature wise...


That depends, you could fit a heat spreader in between the dies and do heat pipe-like cooling.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Its 140w TDP as I've heard so. If that has overclocking as well, and you can quell that heat, 4ghz 16 core CPU, hell yes?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source of all this rumored 16 core zen chip?
Click to expand...

better sources, was originally from Canard PC's twitter alot of it. https://steemit.com/news/@liv3wir3/information-on-the-upcoming-ultra-high-end-16core-32thread-amd-ryzen-cpu-leaked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> The 16, 32, 48 core cpu's from what I remember reading will be using some stacking technology, where is stacks the cores on top of each other, there was also mention of server mobos with a longer CPU slot, such as two cpu's next to each other in one. I am uncertain of it, as this was from the article from four years ago and ZEN was just starting. We may only see something like this another 2 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Stacking CPU dies sounds like a really bad idea temperature wise...
Click to expand...

It might be, but these are apparently being aimed at Consumers, with Overclocking potentials, they've already shown kinda cut aways of Naples, and didn't look like they were stacking it, looked like they were just lining up the dies on the IC.


----------



## IRobot23

Did anyone manage 3600MHz DDr4?
3200MHz seems to fix L3 cache latency.
2133MHz - 42ns
2666Mhz - 31ns
3200MHz- 20ns


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Did anyone manage 3600MHz DDr4?


Most seem to struggle hitting 3200 due to bugs. May have to wait for BIOS updates and other patches.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As you have C6H with voltage points I would use a DMM to check VCORE under load. I know with what I thought was *1.381V via bios settings was 1.465V on DMM*.
> 
> So I opted for lower 24/7 use OC.


I just confirmed this as well. Not good at all. Hopefully future revisions correct this. Makes me wonder how accurate the GT7 and other boards are reading.









Asus CH6 Y-cruncher load
Hwinfo/AiSuite 1.373v
DMM 1.433v


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I just confirmed this as well. Not good at all. Hopefully future revisions correct this. Makes me wonder how accurate the GT7 and other boards are reading.


Gonna test mine on some different points today, we'll see what happens.


----------



## hotstocks

WOW, I am so glad Amazon couldn't fill my order. This is a complete mess. I have been building computers (for myself and customers) for 25 years. I am NOT here to FUD. But after reading 200 pages here and over 1000 pages at overclock.net Ryzen forums, there is only one conclusion which is WAIT BECAUSE WE ARE ALL ALPHA TESTERS.
I KNOW how to build a system and I don't cheap out on parts, but what is scary is that even if you buy all the best parts and use the same bios settings, you get 3/10 people who can't post, 3/10 who get bsods, bootloops, crashes, and 4/10 that kinda work. So if 10 people buy an Asus VI Hero, G.skill 3200 ddr4 c14 2x8, Ryzen cpu with good cooler, gtx 1080, and a good 1000-1300 w PSU (Corsair, Seasonic, Silverstone), how the [email protected] is everyone getting different (and non stable) results with the same components and bios settings?
Bottom line is I was EXCITED to build a Ryzen system, but there are only two reasons to build a system:
1)You don't have a system and need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
2)Your current system is dead and you need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
In either scenario you can't buy or a build a Ryzen system because YOU NEED IT TO WORK NOW 100% STABLE. Not, YOU NEED IT TO WORK MAYBE STABLE IN 1-2 MONTHS.
Believe me, I have 8 computers in my home all built by me, and I am SCARED to build a Ryzen system right now. Why pull your hair out for months being an alpha tester (YEAH I CONSIDER MOBOS AND THEIR BIOSES ALPHA NOW, NOT EVEN BETA)? This was THEIR JOB (AMD and Mobo manufacturers) NOT OURS. So if you really need to build a computer today, then just go with Intel or another AMD cpu (if that weak sauce will work for you), just don't build a Ryzen system. If you really want a Ryzen system, then be like me and just wait and use your current system if it works. Best case scenario is in 1-2 months you can build a Ryzens system and everything will just work without voodoo bios settings that change every day and instability. Worst case Ryzen never fixes all these stability issues and Intel releases their 6 and 8 core faster and stable cpus at a slightly higher price than Ryzen, but they just work. Hey, I'm all for saving $150 on a processor, but not if it is going to give me countless hours of aggravation and then still may need to be returned or sold. And before anyone yells FANBOI, I repeat I have 3 AMD CPU systems and 5 Intel CPU systems in my house that I have built. This post is not about Intel vs. AMD, it is about releasing a product that CLEARLY is NOT READY to be released and almost everyone, including professional system builders (like me) are pissed off because pros don't rush out alpha ***** when they know there are major issues, then say, "Well in May we will probably have memory issues solved.", LOL


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> better sources, was originally from Canard PC's twitter alot of it. https://steemit.com/news/@liv3wir3/information-on-the-upcoming-ultra-high-end-16core-32thread-amd-ryzen-cpu-leaked
> It might be, but these are apparently being aimed at Consumers, with Overclocking potentials, they've already shown kinda cut aways of Naples, and didn't look like they were stacking it, looked like they were just lining up the dies on the IC.


Could be since the architecture is quite small already, it may just run at slower clocks.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> WOW, I am so glad Amazon couldn't fill my order. This is a complete mess. I have been building computers (for myself and customers) for 25 years. I am NOT here to FUD. But after reading 200 pages here and over 1000 pages at overclock.net Ryzen forums, there is only one conclusion which is WAIT BECAUSE WE ARE ALL ALPHA TESTERS.
> I KNOW how to build a system and I don't cheap out on parts, but what is scary is that even if you buy all the best parts and use the same bios settings, you get 3/10 people who can't post, 3/10 who get bsods, bootloops, crashes, and 4/10 that kinda work. So if 10 people buy an Asus VI Hero, G.skill 3200 ddr4 c14 2x8, Ryzen cpu with good cooler, gtx 1080, and a good 1000-1300 w PSU (Corsair, Seasonic, Silverstone), how the [email protected] is everyone getting different (and non stable) results with the same components and bios settings?
> Bottom line is I was EXCITED to build a Ryzen system, but there are only two reasons to build a system:
> 1)You don't have a system and need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> 2)Your current system is dead and you need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> In either scenario you can't buy or a build a Ryzen system because YOU NEED IT TO WORK NOW 100% STABLE. Not, YOU NEED IT TO WORK MAYBE STABLE IN 1-2 MONTHS.
> Believe me, I have 8 computers in my home all built by me, and I am SCARED to build a Ryzen system right now. Why pull your hair out for months being an alpha tester (YEAH I CONSIDER MOBOS AND THEIR BIOSES ALPHA NOW, NOT EVEN BETA)? This was THEIR JOB (AMD and Mobo manufacturers) NOT OURS. So if you really need to build a computer today, then just go with Intel or another AMD cpu (if that weak sauce will work for you), just don't build a Ryzen system. If you really want a Ryzen system, then be like me and just wait and use your current system if it works. Best case scenario is in 1-2 months you can build a Ryzens system and everything will just work without voodoo bios settings that change every day and instability. Worst case Ryzen never fixes all these stability issues and Intel releases their 6 and 8 core faster and stable cpus at a slightly higher price than Ryzen, but they just work. Hey, I'm all for saving $150 on a processor, but not if it is going to give me countless hours of aggravation and then still may need to be returned or sold. And before anyone yells FANBOI, I repeat I have 3 AMD CPU systems and 5 Intel CPU systems in my house that I have built. This post is not about Intel vs. AMD, it is about releasing a product that CLEARLY is NOT READY to be released and almost everyone, including professional system builders (like me) are pissed off because pros don't rush out alpha ***** when they know there are major issues, then say, "Well in May we will probably have memory issues solved.", LOL


I agree with you. Your wall of text is great, Trump should hire you.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> WOW, I am so glad Amazon couldn't fill my order. This is a complete mess. I have been building computers (for myself and customers) for 25 years. I am NOT here to FUD. But after reading 200 pages here and over 1000 pages at overclock.net Ryzen forums, there is only one conclusion which is WAIT BECAUSE WE ARE ALL ALPHA TESTERS.
> I KNOW how to build a system and I don't cheap out on parts, but what is scary is that even if you buy all the best parts and use the same bios settings, you get 3/10 people who can't post, 3/10 who get bsods, bootloops, crashes, and 4/10 that kinda work. So if 10 people buy an Asus VI Hero, G.skill 3200 ddr4 c14 2x8, Ryzen cpu with good cooler, gtx 1080, and a good 1000-1300 w PSU (Corsair, Seasonic, Silverstone), how the [email protected] is everyone getting different (and non stable) results with the same components and bios settings?
> Bottom line is I was EXCITED to build a Ryzen system, but there are only two reasons to build a system:
> 1)You don't have a system and need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> 2)Your current system is dead and you need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> In either scenario you can't buy or a build a Ryzen system because YOU NEED IT TO WORK NOW 100% STABLE. Not, YOU NEED IT TO WORK MAYBE STABLE IN 1-2 MONTHS.
> Believe me, I have 8 computers in my home all built by me, and I am SCARED to build a Ryzen system right now. Why pull your hair out for months being an alpha tester (YEAH I CONSIDER MOBOS AND THEIR BIOSES ALPHA NOW, NOT EVEN BETA)? This was THEIR JOB (AMD and Mobo manufacturers) NOT OURS. So if you really need to build a computer today, then just go with Intel or another AMD cpu (if that weak sauce will work for you), just don't build a Ryzen system. If you really want a Ryzen system, then be like me and just wait and use your current system if it works. Best case scenario is in 1-2 months you can build a Ryzens system and everything will just work without voodoo bios settings that change every day and instability. Worst case Ryzen never fixes all these stability issues and Intel releases their 6 and 8 core faster and stable cpus at a slightly higher price than Ryzen, but they just work. Hey, I'm all for saving $150 on a processor, but not if it is going to give me countless hours of aggravation and then still may need to be returned or sold. And before anyone yells FANBOI, I repeat I have 3 AMD CPU systems and 5 Intel CPU systems in my house that I have built. This post is not about Intel vs. AMD, it is about releasing a product that CLEARLY is NOT READY to be released and almost everyone, including professional system builders (like me) are pissed off because pros don't rush out alpha ***** when they know there are major issues, then say, "Well in May we will probably have memory issues solved.", LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Your wall of text is great, Trump should hire you.
Click to expand...

Lol ya, reading that, So HISTORICALLY I've purchased and had just as many issues with early releases on Intel platforms. Nothings New. Move along.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Gonna test mine on some different points today, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> WOW, I am so glad Amazon couldn't fill my order. This is a complete mess. I have been building computers (for myself and customers) for 25 years. I am NOT here to FUD. But after reading 200 pages here and over 1000 pages at overclock.net Ryzen forums, there is only one conclusion which is WAIT BECAUSE WE ARE ALL ALPHA TESTERS.
> I KNOW how to build a system and I don't cheap out on parts, but what is scary is that even if you buy all the best parts and use the same bios settings, you get 3/10 people who can't post, 3/10 who get bsods, bootloops, crashes, and 4/10 that kinda work. So if 10 people buy an Asus VI Hero, G.skill 3200 ddr4 c14 2x8, Ryzen cpu with good cooler, gtx 1080, and a good 1000-1300 w PSU (Corsair, Seasonic, Silverstone), how the [email protected] is everyone getting different (and non stable) results with the same components and bios settings?
> Bottom line is I was EXCITED to build a Ryzen system, but there are only two reasons to build a system:
> 1)You don't have a system and need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> 2)Your current system is dead and you need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> In either scenario you can't buy or a build a Ryzen system because YOU NEED IT TO WORK NOW 100% STABLE. Not, YOU NEED IT TO WORK MAYBE STABLE IN 1-2 MONTHS.
> Believe me, I have 8 computers in my home all built by me, and I am SCARED to build a Ryzen system right now. Why pull your hair out for months being an alpha tester (YEAH I CONSIDER MOBOS AND THEIR BIOSES ALPHA NOW, NOT EVEN BETA)? This was THEIR JOB (AMD and Mobo manufacturers) NOT OURS. So if you really need to build a computer today, then just go with Intel or another AMD cpu (if that weak sauce will work for you), just don't build a Ryzen system. If you really want a Ryzen system, then be like me and just wait and use your current system if it works. Best case scenario is in 1-2 months you can build a Ryzens system and everything will just work without voodoo bios settings that change every day and instability. Worst case Ryzen never fixes all these stability issues and Intel releases their 6 and 8 core faster and stable cpus at a slightly higher price than Ryzen, but they just work. Hey, I'm all for saving $150 on a processor, but not if it is going to give me countless hours of aggravation and then still may need to be returned or sold. And before anyone yells FANBOI, I repeat I have 3 AMD CPU systems and 5 Intel CPU systems in my house that I have built. This post is not about Intel vs. AMD, it is about releasing a product that CLEARLY is NOT READY to be released and almost everyone, including professional system builders (like me) are pissed off because pros don't rush out alpha ***** when they know there are major issues, then say, "Well in May we will probably have memory issues solved.", LOL


the real question is why are you buying a 1000-1300w PSU for a single graphics card rig...


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> the real question is why are you buying a 1000-1300w PSU for a single graphics card rig...


----------



## hotstocks

Well I have a few 1000-1300w psus from former dual gpu rigs as well as old crypto mining rigs. I just have a lot of parts lying around







and I don't skimp on quality.


----------



## bardacuda

Obviously he plans to add a second one later and overclock everything, and power is so expensive in his country he needs to spend an extra $200 to run at that efficiency sweet spot of 50% load with a titanium unit. Duh


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys,

Does anyone know what "CPU Cache L0 Errors" in HWinfo are? I'm getting some of them, more or less depending on the settings I'm using.

Here's a screenshot (see the last line on the bottom in HWinfo):


Thanks!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Here are mine.


What drivers are you using for the 960 Evo? Samsung's NVMe?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I have a few 1000-1300w psus from former dual gpu rigs as well as old crypto mining rigs. I just have a lot of parts lying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't skimp on quality.


Theres no Dual GPU rig that needs over 1000w currently 900 even would be "safe" Now if we see x399 be a thing, and possibly Vega Quadfire, 1500w power supply's will become relevant again


----------



## Scotty99

lmao that guy went ham.

As an aside the only problem im having is memory not hitting rated speeds, not a deal breaker and it will get fixed eventually.

Also he missed a third reason to build a PC, you are only a 5+ year old PC and while it still works good you want to future proof yourself and sell your old one before it takes a ****


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Obviously he plans to add a second one later and overclock everything, and power is so expensive in his country he needs to spend an extra $200 to run at that efficiency sweet spot of 50% load with a titanium unit. Duh


Hey we dont all live in our parents basement and have to pay electric bills. Germany and the Netherlands are about .35c/kwh. If a 1000w psu can be used same price as a 750 then why not? Guess you missed the memo of vega being around 200-300w lol. Single one with a 1700x OCed youre already at 350w min conservative. HDDs, RAM, water pump, fans etc etc. It adds up you'd be surprised


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Theres no Dual GPU rig that needs over 1000w currently 900 even would be "safe" Now if we see x399 be a thing, and possibly Vega Quadfire, 1500w power supply's will become relevant again


When I had dual 290s and 4.6ghz 8320 would pull close to that in Crysis 3


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> WOW, I am so glad Amazon couldn't fill my order. This is a complete mess. I have been building computers (for myself and customers) for 25 years. I am NOT here to FUD. But after reading 200 pages here and over 1000 pages at overclock.net Ryzen forums, there is only one conclusion which is WAIT BECAUSE WE ARE ALL ALPHA TESTERS.
> I KNOW how to build a system and I don't cheap out on parts, but what is scary is that even if you buy all the best parts and use the same bios settings, you get 3/10 people who can't post, 3/10 who get bsods, bootloops, crashes, and 4/10 that kinda work. So if 10 people buy an Asus VI Hero, G.skill 3200 ddr4 c14 2x8, Ryzen cpu with good cooler, gtx 1080, and a good 1000-1300 w PSU (Corsair, Seasonic, Silverstone), how the [email protected] is everyone getting different (and non stable) results with the same components and bios settings?
> Bottom line is I was EXCITED to build a Ryzen system, but there are only two reasons to build a system:
> 1)You don't have a system and need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> 2)Your current system is dead and you need a system NOW for work, school, business (or games)
> In either scenario you can't buy or a build a Ryzen system because YOU NEED IT TO WORK NOW 100% STABLE. Not, YOU NEED IT TO WORK MAYBE STABLE IN 1-2 MONTHS.
> Believe me, I have 8 computers in my home all built by me, and I am SCARED to build a Ryzen system right now. Why pull your hair out for months being an alpha tester (YEAH I CONSIDER MOBOS AND THEIR BIOSES ALPHA NOW, NOT EVEN BETA)? This was THEIR JOB (AMD and Mobo manufacturers) NOT OURS. So if you really need to build a computer today, then just go with Intel or another AMD cpu (if that weak sauce will work for you), just don't build a Ryzen system. If you really want a Ryzen system, then be like me and just wait and use your current system if it works. Best case scenario is in 1-2 months you can build a Ryzens system and everything will just work without voodoo bios settings that change every day and instability. Worst case Ryzen never fixes all these stability issues and Intel releases their 6 and 8 core faster and stable cpus at a slightly higher price than Ryzen, but they just work. Hey, I'm all for saving $150 on a processor, but not if it is going to give me countless hours of aggravation and then still may need to be returned or sold. And before anyone yells FANBOI, I repeat I have 3 AMD CPU systems and 5 Intel CPU systems in my house that I have built. This post is not about Intel vs. AMD, it is about releasing a product that CLEARLY is NOT READY to be released and almost everyone, including professional system builders (like me) are pissed off because pros don't rush out alpha ***** when they know there are major issues, then say, "Well in May we will probably have memory issues solved.", LOL


As if Sandy Bridge launch with Chipset issues and haswell-e launch was flawless. Sure.

Not even that, this is expected for a brand new architecture and platform.

I, for one have a stable Ryzen PC.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Theres no Dual GPU rig that needs over 1000w currently 900 even would be "safe" Now if we see x399 be a thing, and possibly Vega Quadfire, 1500w power supply's will become relevant again
> 
> 
> 
> When I had dual 290s and 4.6ghz 8320 would pull close to that in Crysis 3
Click to expand...

I had a 2600k @ 4.7, and 3x 6950's and I didn't even pull close to 1300w xD.. so ya.. Gotta be careful also with power supply ratings some are at wall draw, some are Component draw.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I have a few 1000-1300w psus from former dual gpu rigs as well as old crypto mining rigs. I just have a lot of parts lying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *I don't skimp on quality.*


So go and spend $2,200 on the best Intel CPU and motherboard and leave us alone. This is an Owner's Club, not a 'Pretend I was considering to become an owner so that I can slam both Ryzen and AMD repeatedly but hey, no fanboi' Club.


----------



## hotstocks

Well yes, my current system is a 2500k at 4.7ghz with 32gb ultra low latency 2133ddr3 and 1080, so while I have other computers in my house, yes I agree a 3rd reason to upgrade is to upgrade for more cores/threads before my current build dies (but it has been rock stable 24/7/365 for 6 years).
Also, I said I have 8 computers and crypto mining hardware. So I have good 1000-1300w mostly gold psus, not platinum. I used to run crossfire 390x's, so yeah with those and overclocked cpu power can get up there. Plus you guys do realize that your PSU is most efficient at about 50% load. If you are using 500w, you don't want a 550w psu, you want a 1000w psu. It will save you money on electric and last a hell of a lot longer than running a psu at it's max rated capacity.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey we dont all live in our parents basement and have to pay electric bills. Germany and the Netherlands are about .35c/kwh. If a 1000w psu can be used same price as a 750 then why not? Guess you missed the memo of vega being around 200-300w lol. Single one with a 1700x OCed youre already at 350w min conservative. HDDs, RAM, water pump, fans etc etc. It adds up you'd be surprised


Seems I struck a nerve









It was a joke man. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings.

Am I the only one that read the sarcasm in Newwt's post? lol


----------



## miklkit

OT SuperZan, but do you know if your board has vrm temperature sensors? I'm used to having them and want my next rig to have them too.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what "CPU Cache L0 Errors" in HWinfo are? I'm getting some of them, more or less depending on the settings I'm using.
> 
> Here's a screenshot (see the last line on the bottom in HWinfo):
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Well, I've bumped the volts just one increment and ran 10 IBT on Very High without them popping up, but I'd still like to know if any of you noticed them and know what they are.

Cheers.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> So go and spend $2,200 on the best Intel CPU and motherboard and leave us alone. This is an Owner's Club, not a 'Pretend I was considering to become an owner so that I can slam both Ryzen and AMD repeatedly but hey, no fanboi' Club.


Sure, I will go spend $1600 on the best Intel CPU and motherboard IF that is what is necessary if Ryzen mobo/ram and stability issues don't get fixed within 1-2 months when Intel releases new chips that are faster and cheaper than their current ones. Either way I will build a good 8 core system, it just depend if Ryzen gets it's act together before Intel releases a more reasonable priced new 8 core in a couple months or drastically lowers it's current one.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> As if Sandy Bridge launch with Chipset issues and haswell-e launch was flawless. Sure.
> 
> Not even that, this is expected for a brand new architecture and platform.
> 
> I, for one have a stable Ryzen PC.


Me too. No issues at all. Stable as all get out.

@hotstocks maybe you should leave. We have enough trolls.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well yes, my current system is a 2500k at 4.7ghz with 32gb ultra low latency 2133ddr3 and 1080, so while I have other computers in my house, yes I agree a 3rd reason to upgrade is to upgrade for more cores/threads before my current build dies (but it has been rock stable 24/7/365 for 6 years).
> Also, I said I have 8 computers and crypto mining hardware. So I have good 1000-1300w mostly gold psus, not platinum. I used to run crossfire 390x's, so yeah with those and overclocked cpu power can get up there. Plus you guys do realize that your PSU is most efficient at about 50% load. If you are using 500w, you don't want a 550w psu, you want a 1000w psu. It will save you money on electric and last a hell of a lot longer than running a psu at it's max rated capacity.


I also upgraded from a sandy bridge system.

Whatever you have read about problems are grossly exaggerated. This was the smoothest build ive ever had, everything worked as expected from first press of the power button.

The only issue is memory compatibility, which is going to get fixed sooner or later.


----------



## yetta

For a moment I was hoping a flamewar would break out. So much sadness.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I had a 2600k @ 4.7, and 3x 6950's and I didn't even pull close to 1300w xD.. so ya.. Gotta be careful also with power supply ratings some are at wall draw, some are Component draw.


Was talking about 1000w


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My Ryzen machine is 100% stable, only crashed when testing OC.Runnign 2933 on mem, the usual XMP profile.

Does anyone have a guide on OCing Ryzen? Preferable on a ASUS CH6 board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Seems I struck a nerve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke man. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings.
> 
> Am I the only one that read the sarcasm in Newwt's post? lol


Nah i was just messing with you lol. With a 1080 and 7700k a 750 is probably perfect for efficiency. However an oced 1700x and 1800x pull close to 120w and up. With vega rumored to be close to 300w its not a bad idea to go 850-1000. Its cheap here in France at .09c/kwh but in other countries its 5x that. If your pc is running 24/7 you can absolutely save money.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OT SuperZan, but do you know if your board has vrm temperature sensors? I'm used to having them and want my next rig to have them too.


Nothing labelled as such, unfortunately. Here's what I've got for readings.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Sure, I will go spend $1600 on the best Intel CPU and motherboard IF that is what is necessary if Ryzen mobo/ram and stability issues don't get fixed within 1-2 months when Intel releases new chips that are faster and cheaper than their current ones. Either way I will build a good 8 core system, it just depend if Ryzen gets it's act together before Intel releases a more reasonable priced new 8 core in a couple months or drastically lowers it's current one.


What stability issues?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, I've bumped the volts just one increment and ran 10 IBT on Very High without them popping up, but I'd still like to know if any of you noticed them and know what they are.
> 
> Cheers.


I also have them, normally i just up the voltage until i can pass hours of realbench without any. System seems stable with them but i want as stable as possible to i up the voltage until they disappear completly


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OT SuperZan, but do you know if your board has vrm temperature sensors? I'm used to having them and want my next rig to have them too.


I have the same board as Zan, here are readings last night. I thought my VRM's were getting up to 67, but matched up with Tctl, so I'm not sure. I got a IR thermometer coming tomorrow and I'll do some testing that way.

 Fyi, these temps were when I was stress testing the CPU.

I'm also running HWiNFO v5.47-3109 which was suppose to include some fixes for sensors for Ryzen, etc


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What stability issues?


Who knows? No issues thus far processing a few projects from work (cache-error sensitive bioinformatics work).


----------



## bardacuda

I can't really blame AMD for remaining so secretive about their chip as long as they did and releasing a little early before motherboard manufacturers could catch up. They had to try and take Intel by surprise, and counter Kaby Lake before it became widely adopted, and before they got crippled again by Intel getting back to it's old shady business practices.

https://www.techpowerup.com/231038/intel-plays-dirty-over-ryzen-attempts-to-manipulate-ryzen-reviews


----------



## navjack27

It's great that the loud ones are usually the ones with issues. So the silent ones that have had no issues with Ryzen... I lost the point I was trying to make.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I can't really blame AMD for remaining so secretive about their chip as long as they did and releasing a little early before motherboard manufacturers could catch up. They had to try and take Intel by surprise, and counter Kaby Lake before it became widely adopted, and before they got crippled again by Intel getting back to it's old shady business practices.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/231038/intel-plays-dirty-over-ryzen-attempts-to-manipulate-ryzen-reviews


The Ryzen boycott is no surprise, Intel and nVidia has been doing it to AMD since 2003. The days everyone was building rigs for Doom 3 and Half-Life 2. Same again now for Doom 2016 and Half-Life....nope


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The Gskil 8GB sticks should all be single Rank sticks.
> 
> You should be installing them in A2 + B2


Completely wrong. G.Skills don't even have a unified chip under the hood.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Actually the ram frequency is half of what your kit says because it is double data rate memory. GPU-z Actually reports the actual frequency on the page that shows the timings
> 
> If the Ram is double data rate so 3200Mhz ram is actually running at 1600Mhz if you put it on an oscilloscope and the DF would be at 800Mhz


You need to read more than being a know-it-all and half stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Just watch something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is true that if you do something very scientific research calculation like nuclear reaction stimulation, video editing, streaming with 4K (seriously I don't know any popular streaming let people watch with 4K anyway), yeah for tasks like these Ryzen provides great value with cheaper price comparing to Intel 6/8 cores business cpu, but for normal consumers at least 99 out of 100 don't do any of these tasks. Most of the normal people just do gaming or other normal tasks like excel and stuff. For review like below basically has score for any normal task for a normal user:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_7_1800X/
> basically Ryzen loses in every single score while 7700K is so much cheaper than 1800X.


Really? So you should buy a 7700K and work on your spreadsheets coz they are faster? lmao!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I have a few 1000-1300w psus from former dual gpu rigs as well as old crypto mining rigs. I just have a lot of parts lying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't skimp on quality.


You said it very well, if you don't want to skimp on quality, then stop trolling this thread and pick up an Intel CPU. Your opinion does not matter here.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> It's great that the loud ones are usually the ones with issues. So the silent ones that have had no issues with Ryzen... I lost the point I was trying to make.


Silent ones Ryzen build works great, they just sit on the thread with popcorn and look at the loud ones.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What drivers are you using for the 960 Evo? Samsung's NVMe?


Yes, samsungs


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> It's great that the loud ones are usually the ones with issues. So the silent ones that have had no issues with Ryzen... I lost the point I was trying to make.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Silent ones Ryzen build works great, they just sit on the thread with popcorn and look at the loud ones.


That's why I try to chip in even if I haven't got anything exciting to say beyond 'all ship-shape here'. It's especially funny that things seem to work fine at stock and issues people are having are to do with overclocking/tweaking on a green platform.

It's like some people have forgotten the golden rule of overclocking, even though @Hueristic has it sat conveniently in his sig.

"*1. If you can't afford to lose it don't mod or OC it."*


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Nah i was just messing with you lol. With a 1080 and 7700k a 750 is probably perfect for efficiency. However an oced 1700x and 1800x pull close to 120w and up. With vega rumored to be close to 300w its not a bad idea to go 850-1000. Its cheap here in France at .09c/kwh but in other countries its 5x that. If your pc is running 24/7 you can absolutely save money.


i have to argue that even 650w can handle OCed 1800x and one Vega OCed.

750w and above tends to be overkill for single card systems and is more suited to SLI / overclocked CPU.

of course, now for 850w and above, tri card and above, water cooling loop, blah blah blah yea.

But 750w seems to be the Goldilocks of wattage, not too high, not too low IMO.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As you have C6H with voltage points I would use a DMM to check VCORE under load. I know with what I thought was *1.381V via bios settings was 1.465V on DMM*.
> 
> So I opted for lower 24/7 use OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I just confirmed this as well. Not good at all. Hopefully future revisions correct this. Makes me wonder how accurate the GT7 and other boards are reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus CH6 Y-cruncher load
> Hwinfo/AiSuite 1.373v
> DMM 1.433v
Click to expand...

Previous crosshairs did almost the same thing, under- reporting core voltages by as much as .1 volt. Looks like business as usual.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Sandy bridge launch was flawless, I was up and running instantly, even overclocked. Later people happened to find out that one of the 6 SATA controllers wasn't working right. Hell I wouldn't have even know it because I don't have 6 ssds plugged in. But I am glad to hear from the 4 out of 10 people that their builds went smoothly, but that does not negate the other 6 out of 10 people that have had nothing but problems.
> 
> P.S. A motherboard should never brick itself, especially the highest end mobo from the most respected mobo manufacturer, lol.
> Oh, but they have DUAL bios in place so that can never happen, ah right.


Ill get reported for this but whatever.

You're an idiot lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> There is obviously some confusing tech information out there from different AMD sources. Talking about ratios of 1:2 is doomed to create confusion when you have something like DDR4 with a physical operating frequency is half of what everyone is led to believe in the marketing. The 3200 number is not actually MHz it is Megaticks because it is talking about a data rate and not the physical number of clock cycles per second.
> 
> I guess that the marketing license is just another way to separate the "tech experts" from the great unwashed. I does help to keep salaries higher.
> 
> At the end of the day, the DF bandwidth is related to memory frequency. I don't think there is any disagreement there. It makes no difference to any of us if it is running at 1600Mhz or 800Mhz as long as we understand what can be done to maximize it. We just want as much as we can possibly get so it performs well


Hi gtbtk,

I think The Stilt has explained it well







and is a "digestible" explanation to "enthusiasts"







.

Yes, I am aware 3200 is not MHz and is Megaticks







, but like I said the way The Stilt has explained is what many will understand







.

All the best
Gup


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ill get reported for this but whatever.
> 
> You're an idiot lol.


Reported Riki for feeding dire.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ill get reported for this but whatever.
> 
> You're an idiot lol.


"flawless BUT there's this SATA chipset issue"...

so, it's not flawless then.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i have to argue that even 650w can handle OCed 1800x and one Vega OCed.
> 
> 750w and above tends to be overkill for single card systems and is more suited to SLI / overclocked CPU.
> 
> of course, now for 850w and above, tri card and above, water cooling loop, blah blah blah yea.
> 
> But 750w seems to be the Goldilocks of wattage, not too high, not too low IMO.


If you want efficiency then a 650 wont cut it. Especially in europe where it's more efficient and also per kwh is way more expensive. It will matter even if you choose not to believe it but it is fact.

Id rather not hit the PSUs shut down point by being cheap and not leaving headroom lol. Better safe then sorry period.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Sandy bridge launch was flawless, I was up and running instantly, even overclocked. Later people happened to find out that one of the 6 SATA controllers wasn't working right. Hell I wouldn't have even know it because I don't have 6 ssds plugged in. But I am glad to hear from the 4 out of 10 people that their builds went smoothly, but that does not negate the other 6 out of 10 people that have had nothing but problems.
> 
> P.S. A motherboard should never brick itself, especially the highest end mobo from the most respected mobo manufacturer, lol.
> Oh, but they have DUAL bios in place so that can never happen, ah right.


What does this have to do with AMD?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If you want efficiency then a 650 wont cut it. Especially in europe where it's more efficient and also per kwh is way more expensive. It will matter even if you choose not to believe it but it is fact.
> 
> Id rather not hit the PSUs shut down point by being cheap and not leaving headroom lol. Better safe then sorry period.


I'd grab the Raidmax Thunder Pro 850w 80 Plus gold, not too expensive, gives that extra headroom.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As you have C6H with voltage points I would use a DMM to check VCORE under load. I know with what I thought was 1.381V via bios settings was 1.465V on DMM.
> 
> So I opted for lower 24/7 use OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I just confirmed this as well. Not good at all. Hopefully future revisions correct this. Makes me wonder how accurate the GT7 and other boards are reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus CH6 Y-cruncher load
> Hwinfo/AiSuite 1.373v
> DMM 1.433v
Click to expand...

+rep for share,







.

It may depend on:-

a) sample of CPU, for example Leakage aspect could lead to differing "Load Line Effect", leading to differing peaks and troughs of voltage.
b) how accurate/difference between SW read and DMM.

For example view majestynl result shared here.

As always luv reading your posts







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I'd grab the Raidmax Thunder Pro 850w 80 Plus gold, not too expensive, gives that extra headroom.


I like having headroom, i mean honestly lol. Its like people who look at peak temps on their CPU. Why do we do it? Because at higher temps youll thermal throttle, why do we look at peak wattage? So the psu doesnt turn off because of wattage being too high.

Nobody looks at avg temps or avg power usage, we all look at max so that we know it wont shut off or throttle.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I just confirmed this as well. Not good at all. Hopefully future revisions correct this. Makes me wonder how accurate the GT7 and other boards are reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus CH6 Y-cruncher load
> Hwinfo/AiSuite 1.373v
> DMM 1.433v
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Gonna test mine on some different points today, we'll see what happens.
Click to expand...

More shares the merrier







. DO IT!







.

Always look for your post with delight








.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what "CPU Cache L0 Errors" in HWinfo are? I'm getting some of them, more or less depending on the settings I'm using.
> 
> Here's a screenshot (see the last line on the bottom in HWinfo):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, I've bumped the volts just one increment and ran 10 IBT on Very High without them popping up, but I'd still like to know if any of you noticed them and know what they are.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Yes has them before







.

Lack of VCORE, bump it







.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus @josephimports @SuperZan

Phfttt .... 5 rounds of Y-Cruncher .... call that stability testing







....



Yes B I T A C H E S! I'm gonna PWN your stability testing







...

SO she's been up since 18/03/17 07:30, she's been tweaked







.

First got my temps right, Sense MI Skew: [Auto] to [Disabled]
Quote:


> Well just to test my theory:-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mobo temp is correct, Elmor posted location when I asked, so I use that as delta mentally to add to shown CPU/tCTL (mobo temp - lowest CPU/tCTL = ~delta).
> 
> 
> 
> *So screenie from earlier.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything the same except Sense MI Skew [Auto] > [Disabled][./B]
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Then she did Y-Cruncher, shown above







.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I just confirmed this as well. Not good at all. Hopefully future revisions correct this. Makes me wonder how accurate the GT7 and other boards are reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus CH6 Y-cruncher load
> Hwinfo/AiSuite 1.373v
> DMM 1.433v


I cant confirm this! Mine is reading fine. (with bios 0902 on CH6)

*Cpu:* 1800x
*Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

*Round 1:*


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.125
3200mhz Dram
Stable
LLC Level 3
On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.417v - 1.423v


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.125
3200mhz Dram
No Stable
LLC Auto
On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.373v - 1.376v


4000Mhz
Pstates0
Vcore Offset + 0.125
3200mhz Dram
No Stable
LLC Level 1
On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.365v - 1.368v

Stock Settings
IDLE Max peaks to 1.570v
On Load - Software read: 1.286v - 1.308v // DMM read: 1.298v


----------



## navjack27

What boards have the ability to do multimeter stuff? I know nothing about them, but I've always been curious.


----------



## chew*

It voids warranty but......hard wired behind socket I would trust more for dmm measurements.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> I cant confirm this! Mine is reading fine. (with bios 0902 on CH6)
> 
> *Cpu:* 1800x
> *Memory:* G Skill - F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> 
> *Round 1:*
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.125
> 3200mhz Dram
> Stable
> LLC Level 3
> On Load - Software read: 1.395v - 1.417v // DMM read: 1.417v - 1.423v
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.125
> 3200mhz Dram
> No Stable
> LLC Auto
> On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.373v - 1.376v
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz
> Pstates0
> Vcore Offset + 0.125
> 3200mhz Dram
> No Stable
> LLC Level 1
> On Load - Software read: 1.373v - 1.395v // DMM read: 1.365v - 1.368v
> 
> Stock Settings
> IDLE Max peaks to 1.570v
> On Load - Software read: 1.286v - 1.308v // DMM read: 1.298v


Can you run AIDA64?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Can you run AIDA64?


Yeah on my stable profile for sure!.. (first result in test above)


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I like having headroom, i mean honestly lol. Its like people who look at peak temps on their CPU. Why do we do it? Because at higher temps youll thermal throttle, why do we look at peak wattage? So the psu doesnt turn off because of wattage being too high.
> 
> Nobody looks at avg temps or avg power usage, we all look at max so that we know it wont shut off or throttle.


The more head you get, the better time you'll have.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yeah on my stable profile for sure!.. (first result in test above)


Only curious about L3 latency.
Could you make AIDA63 4+0 vs 2+2? With 3200MHz?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIe 3 is not what it is cracked up to be. Docs say it will reduce it to PCIe 2 over about 105Mhz. However, a GTX1070 can still do a 21000+ graphics score on PCIe 2.0.
> 
> Try it and see how it effects your total performance
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more for my nvme 960 evo
Click to expand...

thats a point


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> What boards have the ability to do multimeter stuff? I know nothing about them, but I've always been curious.


The Hero has test points on the pcb edge near the 24 pin ATX connector. I don't know if any other boards have them labeled. It is fairly trivial to locate rails and grounds on a pcb. I don't know how much use a cheap multi-meter would be at any rate.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> The 16, 32, 48 core cpu's from what I remember reading will be using some stacking technology, where is stacks the cores on top of each other, there was also mention of server mobos with a longer CPU slot, such as two cpu's next to each other in one. I am uncertain of it, as this was from the article from four years ago and ZEN was just starting. We may only see something like this another 2 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Stacking CPU dies sounds like a really bad idea temperature wise...
Click to expand...

They are doing that exact same thing now. 8 core = 2 x 4 core CCX modules.

The whole point of this architecture, and the reason what there is some head scratching going on now, is that Zen is a modular architecture that allows AMD to add in extra modules to create a new sku with more cores without having to go back to a clean sheet of paper for the design.

The Switching and gaming performance anomalies are all down to the Data Fabric, that connects it all and is the foundation for everything, not being fully understood and doing unexpected things.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes has them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Lack of VCORE, bump it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, that made them go away. Thanks for answering. I was curious if anyone knows what that means, I've never seen them before on my FX 8350.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> As if Sandy Bridge launch with Chipset issues and haswell-e launch was flawless. Sure.
> 
> Not even that, this is expected for a brand new architecture and platform.
> 
> I, for one have a stable Ryzen PC.


I built a SB-E on launch, it was exponentially less painful than this.

I'm seriously at my breaking point with the C6H board. I had to unplug the computer for a few minutes to add my blackmagic card so I could work on a project. Of course when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't post(been the case since i had it). Restarted it a few times before it finally posted. Went into bios to make sure things were good, everything seemed fine. Loaded into windows, worked on my project for 45 min. Temps suddenly went through the roof(nearly 80), which was weird because i wasn't stressing anything and even an hour of y cruncher didn't push it past 65.

Restarted, wouldn't post. Reset CMOS 3 times and spent 20 min before it would post again. Everything was reset. Booted up with defaults, no OC on anything, got to windows and tctl was at 10 degrees, obviously wrong. several more cmos resets and load defaults in bios, the system seems to be back to normal. There was absolutely no clear explanation for what happened. One thing is clear though, every time i unplug this machine it's a nightmare to get it back up and running stable.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I built a SB-E on launch, it was exponentially less painful than this.
> 
> I'm seriously at my breaking point with the C6H board. I had to unplug the computer for a few minutes to add my blackmagic card so I could work on a project. Of course when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't post(been the case since i had it). Restarted it a few times before it finally posted. Went into bios to make sure things were good, everything seemed fine. Loaded into windows, worked on my project for 45 min. Temps suddenly went through the roof(nearly 80), which was weird because i wasn't stressing anything and even an hour of y cruncher didn't push it past 65.
> 
> Restarted, wouldn't post. Reset CMOS 3 times and spent 20 min before it would post again. Everything was reset. Booted up with defaults, no OC on anything, got to windows and tctl was at 10 degrees, obviously wrong. several more cmos resets and load defaults in bios, the system seems to be back to normal. There was absolutely no clear explanation for what happened. One thing is clear though, every time i unplug this machine it's a nightmare to get it back up and running stable.


It seems like a common issue of people unplugging their machines and then not having it post. Not sure why its happening, usually first thing i do when i get a new mobo is put in a brand new quality cr2032, my z97 gaming would sometimes reset the BIOS randomly at random times and lose all settings. Changing the battery fixed that.

Don't forget that a battery may show 3.1-3.2v when tested but its not under load. It could be much less and therefore not hold settings and wtv else. First thing i did on my Gaming 5 board was change the battery. People dont seem to realize that the boards just sit around with batteries put in em, could be 2-3months just sitting around in storage.

I'm personally not going to be unplugging or turning off my pc until theres a fix, seems like theres a data leak or something going on when theyre unplugged.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> More shares the merrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Always look for your post with delight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@josephimports @savagebunny

Using points fore and aft, my findings are thus.



Spoiler: Idle Readings



At idle/low load, readings are quite accurate.



Idle fore (front of board):



Idle aft (rear of board):







Spoiler: Readings under load



Under a moderate load (CPU-Z Stress), readings are underreported in software.





Load Fore:





Load aft:









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus @josephimports @superzan
> 
> Phfttt .... 5 rounds of Y-Cruncher .... call that stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes B I T A C H E S! I'm gonna PWN your stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> SO she's been up since 18/03/17 07:30, she's been tweaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> First got my temps right, Sense MI Skew: [Auto] to [Disabled]
> Then she did Y-Cruncher, shown above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cheers, looking solid as stone.


----------



## MrPerforations

if the r7 has 2x 4ccx and the r5 has 2x 3 ccx, would that mean there different cpu made on different wafers?
that would have to cut one core off each ccx, which mean they would have to use new wafers and not damaged ones?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> @josephimports
> @savagebunny
> 
> Using points fore and aft, my findings are thus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Idle Readings
> 
> 
> 
> At idle/low load, readings are quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle fore (front of board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle aft (rear of board):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, looking solid as stone.


Very nice temps you got there.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if the r7 has 2x 4ccx and the r5 has 2x 3 ccx, would that mean there different cpu made on different wafers?
> that would have to cut one core off each ccx, which mean they would have to use new wafers and not damaged ones?


I think they are the same, just with some locked/disabled cores on the R5. I may be wrong.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Very nice temps you got there.


I've been trying not to push her too hard while I'm on air (single-tower no less) until my new fittings arrive, as the fittings nearest my res and pump were in dire need of replacement. That said, I've been very pleasantly surprised by the performance of the Gammaxx 400 that I've borrowed from my Vishera server.


----------



## Skyl3r

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18688154?

First three GPU run?

Haven't had a chance to overclock. Everything is stock there.
Hoping to have a 4 GPU result soon as well (Fury X's again







)


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if the r7 has 2x 4ccx and the r5 has 2x 3 ccx, would that mean there different cpu made on different wafers?
> that would have to cut one core off each ccx, which mean they would have to use new wafers and not damaged ones?


Negative.

R7 users have the perfect dies where all cores work.
R3/R5 users have either damaged dies where some of the cores don't work or perfect dies with some of the cores disabled.

The disabled cores might be purposely burned out, or they might be disabled with settings within the die itself -- we don't know yet.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18688154?
> 
> First three GPU run?
> 
> Haven't had a chance to overclock. Everything is stock there.
> Hoping to have a 4 GPU result soon as well (Fury X's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh please Quad crossfire 4 Fury-X's, would love to see the result. Top spot on Hall of Fame is an Intel 6950K with Quad Titan X Sli.


----------



## MrPerforations

nice score, i get 4110 so it x3 mine which is awesome.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Negative.
> 
> R7 users have the perfect dies where all cores work.
> R3/R5 users have either damaged dies where some of the cores don't work or perfect dies with some of the cores disabled.


That's what I thought as well. See the same with GPU wafers, lower end cards are just damaged higher end chips.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18688154?
> 
> First three GPU run?
> 
> Haven't had a chance to overclock. Everything is stock there.
> Hoping to have a 4 GPU result soon as well (Fury X's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i was like 12000! Pfft, that's not a great sc...oh, it's timespy...


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> i was like 12000! Pfft, that's not a great sc...oh, it's timespy...


Some other guy in this thread hit 12800+ with his 1700x + GTX 1080 Ti


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Can confirm, even stock for me HNT was failing, I even turned my RAM speed down and loosen the timings. I don't know whats up. That's why I'm up in the air about y-cruncher atm (Just with HNT and a few others on the list)


Might be something to do with the FMA3 bug? Read the y-cruncher site, the author has something to say about it over there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm confused....is a high RAM clock actually dangerous for your motherboard's components somehow?


Clock? No. vDIMM? Potentially. You can burn out the IMC if you feed a lot of vDIMM but leave other voltages at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> DId some more testing, ref clock 100 is completely fine on the G7K, no bricking, no weird crashes or random cmos resets.
> 
> However setting ref clock to higher than 107 causes instability af. USB devices wont detect anymore, ethernet drivers wont load etc. and at 110+ pcie devices like gpus cant be initialized.
> 
> So it looks like the implementation of variable refclock on the G7K is suboptimal atm. This might also explain the bios data corruption if parts of the motherboard also run on this increased clock.
> 
> I think on the C6H all those buses are decuppled, running at independant 100MHz.


That's why I thought the C6H might be the best board overall, though all the problems other people have had . . . .eh. Whatever. I am getting similar problems to those you reported with the K7 using my Taichi. I have been wary of testing further since the board might go up in a puff of smoke. It would be interesting to know where was the component failure from running the board @ 129 MHz bclk, if any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I have the same board as Zan, here are readings last night. I thought my VRM's were getting up to 67, but matched up with Tctl, so I'm not sure. I got a IR thermometer coming tomorrow and I'll do some testing that way.


Interesting. Here's what I get with y-cruncher 1g running 4 GHz, 1.35v + Level 1 LLC (1.4v during operation):

ycrunch.png 136k .png file










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Someone gets my point (user and mobo manufacturer) and made a short video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drops Mic.


That's copy/paste spam from the AT forums. Where else did you post this crap? You posted the same incoherent rant on AT as well.


----------



## yetta

Seriously why are there no Ryzen benchmark results listed on 3D Mark?

[EDIT] Nevermind, basic search doesn't find it, advanced does.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Seriously why are there no Ryzen benchmark results listed on 3D Mark?
> 
> [EDIT] Nevermind, basic search doesn't find it, advanced does.


You can see all of a specific Ryzen benchmark by adding a score with an 1800x to the comparison thing, then hovering over the little plus on the added item in comparison and clicking "Search with Same CPU"


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18688154?
> 
> First three GPU run?
> 
> Haven't had a chance to overclock. Everything is stock there.
> Hoping to have a 4 GPU result soon as well (Fury X's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I see all your results on the advanced search, showing all the CPU overclocks you were going through to achieve it.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It seems like a common issue of people unplugging their machines and then not having it post. Not sure why its happening, usually first thing i do when i get a new mobo is put in a brand new quality cr2032, my z97 gaming would sometimes reset the BIOS randomly at random times and lose all settings. Changing the battery fixed that.
> 
> Don't forget that a battery may show 3.1-3.2v when tested but its not under load. It could be much less and therefore not hold settings and wtv else. First thing i did on my Gaming 5 board was change the battery. People dont seem to realize that the boards just sit around with batteries put in em, could be 2-3months just sitting around in storage.
> 
> I'm personally not going to be unplugging or turning off my pc until theres a fix, seems like theres a data leak or something going on when theyre unplugged.


Seriously? The mobo battery? I've got 6 computers here running 100% stable from 4 to 6 years on the original mobo battery. I've NEVER had a mobo battery go bad on me and am typing on the one that is the oldest, 6 years. A 2 month old battery should not be an issue.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I see all your results on the advanced search, showing all the CPU overclocks you were going through to achieve it.


Heh, that was my one and only timespy run with three GPU's, so the other ones are probably dual or single


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> @josephimports
> @savagebunny
> 
> Using points fore and aft, my findings are thus.


Interesting numbers.

So I was looking over the board again, I found 4 test points near the 24 PIN and 1 pair between the caps near the whitelabel on our board. Which front board pins did you use to get your numbers off? Nearly 130+mV off of load between software and DMM.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Heh, that was my one and only timespy run with three GPU's, so the other ones are probably dual or single


Most of those benches are dual. Question is, how can the community knock the 6950K + Titan X 4xSli off it's 30000+ points?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Someone gets my point (user and mobo manufacturer) and made a short video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drops Mic.


The quality of info in YouTube videos have been getting worse and worse.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Seriously? The mobo battery? I've got 6 computers here running 100% stable from 4 to 6 years on the original mobo battery. I've NEVER had a mobo battery go bad on me and am typing on the one that is the oldest, 6 years. A 2 month old battery should not be an issue.


And the lies keep on going haha. Nice try though.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> I built a SB-E on launch, it was exponentially less painful than this.
> 
> I'm seriously at my breaking point with the C6H board. I had to unplug the computer for a few minutes to add my blackmagic card so I could work on a project. Of course when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't post(been the case since i had it). Restarted it a few times before it finally posted. Went into bios to make sure things were good, everything seemed fine. Loaded into windows, worked on my project for 45 min. Temps suddenly went through the roof(nearly 80), which was weird because i wasn't stressing anything and even an hour of y cruncher didn't push it past 65.
> 
> Restarted, wouldn't post. Reset CMOS 3 times and spent 20 min before it would post again. Everything was reset. Booted up with defaults, no OC on anything, got to windows and tctl was at 10 degrees, obviously wrong. several more cmos resets and load defaults in bios, the system seems to be back to normal. There was absolutely no clear explanation for what happened. One thing is clear though, every time i unplug this machine it's a nightmare to get it back up and running stable.


Didn't Sandy Bridge release before SB-E?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> What boards have the ability to do multimeter stuff? I know nothing about them, but I've always been curious.


AFAIK, the CH6, Titanium should have them, G5 located above the dimm slots, K7 should have them in the same area. I'm unsure of the Taichi, F. Pro, and Biostart GT7, but the majority of higher end boards should have readout points somewhere.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> The quality of info in YouTube videos have been getting worse and worse.


Agreed. Paid shills.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Interesting numbers.
> 
> So I was looking over the board again, I found 4 test points near the 24 PIN and 1 pair between the caps near the whitelabel on our board. Which front board pins did you use to get your numbers off? Nearly 130+mV off of load between software and DMM.


I wasn't seeing consistent results with the fore read points that I have access to (the air cooler I'm stuck with for the next few days is obstructing a pair) so I used mos legs. Aft was much easier with the appropriate pins and traces readily visible. I'm doing some more testing with the points near the 24-pin.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I wasn't seeing consistent results with the fore read points that I have access to (the air cooler I'm stuck with for the next few days is obstructing a pair) so I used mos legs. Aft was much easier with the appropriate pins and traces readily visible. I'm doing some more testing with the points near the 24-pin.


Ahh alrighty, sounds good. I'm just sitting at 3.6 right now, even with being at 18c ambient, I don't trust these temp readings right now, and I'd rather put it on water but with no brackets atm. Well surely let me know what pins you do find appropriate on this board.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Lots of people hitting 3200 on the ch6 after the latest beta bios. Elmor has a 1t and 2t for testing out. Bunch of people have gone to 3200 on it. I'm trying mine tomorrow and should be able to hit 3200 using xmpor manual timing.


My Trident-Z CL14 3000MHz 16GB set works as 3200 perfectly stable. Using a C6H, I literally just selected 3200 from a drop down menu. Timings remained as tight.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> They are doing that exact same thing now. 8 core = 2 x 4 core CCX modules.
> 
> The whole point of this architecture, and the reason what there is some head scratching going on now, is that Zen is a modular architecture that allows AMD to add in extra modules to create a new sku with more cores without having to go back to a clean sheet of paper for the design.
> 
> The Switching and gaming performance anomalies are all down to the Data Fabric, that connects it all and is the foundation for everything, not being fully understood and doing unexpected things.


Having 2 separate 'islands' of 4 cores is vastly different from having 2 stacked dies, and not what we're talking about though.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Ahh alrighty, sounds good. I'm just sitting at 3.6 right now, even with being at 18c ambient, I don't trust these temp readings right now, and I'd rather put it on water but with no brackets atm. Well surely let me know what pins you do find appropriate on this board.


Cheers, will do. I'll have much more certainty after I've peeled off this tower cooler. I'm hopeful I'll find something a bit more representative for the load voltages.


----------



## yetta

Just found out that AMD will be releasing a plugin for their ProRender renderer for Blender, this will hopefully be an alternative to Cycles which favors CUDA. So we might see some sweet AMD OpenCL speed in the future. For now LuxRender seems to be a viable option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Having 2 separate 'islands' of 4 cores is vastly different from having 2 stacked dies, and not what we're talking about though.


These CPU's do confuse me a bit, especially with the 16 core + configs to come. A modular/stacked approach makes sense in some way, since AMD wants to support AM4 for a long time and also have different type CPU's/APU's work with it.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> My Trident-Z CL14 3000MHz 16GB set works as 3200 perfectly stable. Using a C6H, I literally just selected 3200 from a drop down menu. Timings remained as tight.


Not for me, sadly. Doesn't even post at 3200. F9 Q-Code error. Works fine at 2933, so I'm OK with that for now.

Although, if you didn't change the timings yourself it'll now be running at CAS 16 as 15 is an odd number.

I've not actually tried mine at CAS 16 yet...


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if the r7 has 2x 4ccx and the r5 has 2x 3 ccx, would that mean there different cpu made on different wafers?
> that would have to cut one core off each ccx, which mean they would have to use new wafers and not damaged ones?


R7 has 2 x CCX (that is a module of processor cores) with 4 cores on each CCX making 8 cores.

Rumor has it that R5 will gave 2x CCX with 3 cores on each and the 4 core chips will have 2x CCX with 2 cores on each.

It is likely so that AMD can increase their yeilds that the R5 and R3 chips are using CCX modules that did not pass the test for the R7 four core binning because of either one of two cores were tested as being faulty


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> i was like 12000! Pfft, that's not a great sc...oh, it's timespy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other guy in this thread hit 12800+ with his 1700x + GTX 1080 Ti
Click to expand...

someone is pulling your leg. This is not mine, I just searched the DB. Highest current single GPU score for 1700x and 1080 TI is 10143 http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1402559


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And the lies keep on going haha. Nice try though.


Um yeah.. I have had this rig since 2011 and have never replaced the cmos battery


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Um yeah.. I have had this rig since 2011 and have never replaced the cmos battery


Heres the thing, motherboards in storage still have to store settings, the longer a system sits unused the more the battery is used. Ie if you use it every single day you're not going to have issues. If a moobo is stared for months before even being sold it drains the battery more then you think. Why do you think the first recommendation is to pull the CMOS battery, because it resets EVERYTHING.

Even a battery that shows 3v on a DMM might be lower then that under load, not low enough to cause issues every day but could happen every couple months. The batteries dont get charged so once they go they go.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Um yeah.. I have had this rig since 2011 and have never replaced the cmos battery


I've had one or two go bad, but that's usually if the rig been sitting unplugged for a few months. Otherwise, it seems like if its plugged in it must pull from the socket, I am guessing. Certainly if you leave it on 24/7 it wouldn't use the battery. At least that's what I've observed.


----------



## hotstocks

Yeah the first 3 years I turned my computer off at night. The last 3 years it is on 24/7. Never replaced the battery. I do see your point that if a mobo is sitting at MicroCenter for months or years the battery could go. But Ryzen boards haven't even been out long enough to even think about the battery draining yet, even if it was the first one made and you just picked it up.


----------



## dogchainx

So no 32GB DDR4 at 2933MHz, that'll be when they become single ranked?

If you want anything beyond 2133, you're going to go 16GB?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogchainx*
> 
> So no 32GB DDR4 at 2933MHz, that'll be when they become single ranked?
> 
> If you want anything beyond 2133, you're going to go 16GB?


Asus CH6 can do 4x8gb and 2x16gb at 3200 with Samsung B-Dies. It has pretty high timings currently though. (18-16-16-36)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Agreed. Paid shills.


I dunno, Tech Deals keeps it real though.




and AdoredTV as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> *Asus CH6 can do 4x8gb* and 2x16gb at *3200 with Samsung B-Dies*. It has pretty high timings currently though. (18-16-16-36)


Are you sure about that?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-new-dolphin-cpu-benchmark-no-game-required
> Can someone run this benchmark at 3GHz and post results there. I already asked one poster, but his CPU or MB was DoA.
> 
> It was used there, and it's nice tool to compare certain improvements between CPUs.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9483/intel-skylake-review-6700k-6600k-ddr4-ddr3-ipc-6th-generation/9


Not going to underclock just to run this test, but here it is at 3.9ghz.



Emulators only run a 1-2 cores, but with some math we can deduce a 3ghz processor would score 11.33, or between Haswell and Ivy Bridge.

AMD normally does terrible in emulators, but it's certainly fast enough to play all the major ones. Have videos on Youtube playing Wii and PS2 all maxed out. Only Wii U has some issues, but that's a pretty new emulator using 1 core







and still get like 56fps playing Mario Kart 8.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you sure about that?


Yes, I tested it myself. But 18-16-16-36 is pretty damn slow. I took out 2 dimms for now.


----------



## mus1mus

Stable?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Stable?


I didn't run mem tests, but it was passing RealBench and x264. I'm guessing many boards will eventually run that speed. Asus is just ahead like usual.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Didn't Sandy Bridge release before SB-E?


Yes, but 2011 was new.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I didn't run mem tests, but it was passing RealBench and x264. I'm guessing many boards will eventually run that speed. Asus is just ahead like usual.


Well, guess someone needs to create a thread for Ryzen Memory Stability than people claiming this without stability concerns.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, guess someone needs to create a thread for Ryzen Memory Stability than people claiming this without stability concerns.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1625647/ddr4-for-ryzen/10#post_25938595

Currently testing prime 95 blend stability with over 75% of memory loaded.

I will only be doing stock rated volt testing on 16gb dimms.


----------



## Malinkadink

Aren't the X370 Taichis doing well with DDR4 @ 3k or 3200?


----------



## mus1mus

phew.









I'm looking more like, the one in my sig.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Aren't the X370 Taichis doing well with DDR4 @ 3k or 3200?


Nothing is doing "well" with dual rank dimms.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nothing is doing "well" with dual rank dims.


Hmmm rip then i have DR 16gbx2 3200CL14.

Ryzen is a fun beta test right now, Zen 2 should be really nice with a mature platform and hopefully more OC headroom similar to Skylake ---> Kaby.


----------



## chew*

Crosshair has some extra tricks, This is just an ASUS prime X370 Pro so preety much all mainstream should be able to do what I am.

On crosshair the question is if tricks can be used real world and stable. I'll get to that soon as well.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nothing is doing "well" with dual rank dimms.


uhhh...

Code:



Code:


Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         MEMORY MODULE
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Corsair
Part Number              : CMK32GX4M4A2666C15
Serial Number            : 00000000
JEDEC DIMM Label         : 8GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10
Architecture             : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade              : DDR4-2133P downbin
Capacity                 : 8192 MB (16 components)
Organization             : 1024M x64 (2 ranks)
Register Manufacturer    : N/A
Register Model           : N/A
Manufacturing Date       : Undefined
Manufacturing Location   : Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card      : 0000h / B0 (8 layers)
-------------------------------------------------------------
                        DRAM COMPONENTS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Micron Technology
Part Number              : MT40A512M8??-093E:?
Package                  : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Die Count  : 4 Gb / 1 die
Composition              : 512M x8 (32M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency          : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays    : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage           : 1.20 V
XMP Certified            : 1333 MHz / 15-17-17-35-52 / 1.20 V
XMP Extreme              : 1401 MHz / 15-17-17-37-54 / 1.35 V
SPD Revision             : 1.0 / January 2014
XMP Revision             : 2.0 / December 2013
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         SOURCE SPD DUMP
-------------------------------------------------------------
000  23 10 0C 02 84 19 00 08 00 00 00 03 09 03 00 00
010  00 00 08 0C FC 03 00 00 6C 6C 6C 11 08 74 20 08
020  00 05 70 03 00 B8 1E 2B 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 36 16 36
040  16 36 16 36 00 00 2B 0C 2B 0C 2B 0C 2B 0C 00 00
050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070  00 00 00 00 00 ED B5 CF 00 00 00 00 00 C2 C9 3A
080  11 11 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 27
100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140  02 9E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 4D 4B 33 32 47 58
150  34 4D 34 41 32 36 36 36 43 31 35 20 20 00 80 2C
160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180  0C 4A 03 20 00 00 00 00 00 94 00 00 06 FC 3F 04
190  00 5A 66 66 10 D1 38 20 08 00 05 70 03 00 A8 1E
1A0  30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F6 F6 F6 F6 F6 F6 00
1B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 06 F4 03 04 00
1C0  56 62 62 10 D3 35 20 08 00 05 70 03 00 B0 23 2E
1D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CE A1 B5 88 88 CE DC 00
1E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00



i have all four slots filled up with this stuff


----------



## chew*

Mainstream board without ref clock









try one with 16g modules. plus those timings are nasty 14-14-14 at 2666 sounds way better. The issue is getting over 2666.


----------



## Malinkadink

@2666 with those timings its doable. Won't be the same for CL14 3200Mhz unfortunately at least where DR ram is concerned, pretty sure there are CL14 3200mhz kits working if they're SR.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> @2666 with those timings its doable. Won't be the same for CL14 3200Mhz unfortunately at least where DR ram is concerned, pretty sure there are CL14 3200mhz kits working if they're SR.


Can you do a SPD dump from your pc 3200 2x16g DR? Do you know how to get the SPD flash off them? I want to flash mine to test something.

Old buddy is on ch6 and 4 sr. He is experienced on amd like me.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi&p=5255960&viewfull=1#post5255960


----------



## yetta

Ok I've been talking on the this thread about waiting two months to build my Ryzen, due to all the issues with mobos. However I need a new workstation, I primarily work with graphics such as 3D modelling, rendering and some video editing along with some programming. So I guess i'll jump on the band wagon and get a system now. I'm considering going for the lower end stuff to save some cash, then plan on selling the rig if something better comes along and I really need that extra performance. So here is the setup I'm planning on purchasing.

ASRock AB350 Pro4
AMD Ryzen 1700
4X Kingston HyperX Savage HX424C12SB2/4 = 16GB 2666mhz
Sapphire Nitro+ OC RX 480 8GB (Already with courier)
Raidmax Thunder Pro 850W 80 Plus Gold.

Judging from results on this thread and other sites, the 1700 will be good enough. I'm not too sure of the motherboard, I've never had an AsRock and I'm not willing to get MSI or Gigabyte, too much bad experiences with their products. This AsRock has two PCI-Express slots, So i'm planning on running the RX 480 alongside an nVidia card, mainly to use the nVidia card as another display for KVM/QEMU VM on Arch Linux, I really hate that I can't run Adobe CC, CorelDraw and other software natively on Linux, M$ pi**es me off with their business practices and who knows what else. I'm not going to worry too much about OC now, i'd rather wait for the X399 mobos. So do you guys reckon it a descent build?


----------



## xXThePlague1Xx

Well I tested the core parking of 1/2 the cores in Parkcontrol aka "50%" and in battefield 1 it actual hurts your FPS by 20 frames!!!

This is my Rig in a work in progress state

Edit: I forgot to add I have the asus prime x370-pro mobo







love it so far no problems








r7 1700 @3.8ghz 1.308-1.319v under heavy load stable with x264, Realbench and IBT
16Gb of G.skill 3200mhz @2933 14-15-15-15-34-1T @1.375v
EKWB L240 Custom Water Loop
XFX RX 480 8Gb Bios Mod 1430mhz core and 2050mhz mem with (UBER-MIX Light mem Strap)






Oh and one for U Gup


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXThePlague1Xx*
> 
> Well I tested the core parking of 1/2 the cores in Parkcontrol aka "50%" and in battefield 1 it actual hurts your FPS by 20 frames!!!
> 
> This is my Rig in a work in progress state
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add I have the asus prime x370-pro mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it so far no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r7 1700 @3.8ghz 1.308-1.319v under heavy load stable with x264, Realbench and IBT
> 16Gb of G.skill 3200mhz @2933 14-15-15-15-34-1T @1.375v
> EKWB L240 Custom Water Loop
> XFX RX 480 8Gb Bios Mod 1430mhz core and 2050mhz mem with (UBER-MIX Light mem Strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and one for U Gup


The Asus Prime x370-pro costs somewhat $100 more than the ASRock AB350 Pro4 I want to order. Could you run LuXMark benchmark? Just want to see if the Asus is worth spending more on.


----------



## xXThePlague1Xx

Here you go


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXThePlague1Xx*
> 
> Here you go


Thanks, it's kind of hard to read it with the camera banding on the screen. Good score btw, my old 775 got a score of 58 the other day lol. There are also two other benchmarks in the program, the ball is the basic one, you can find them on the scene tab on the top bar. The Hotel one is the heaviest.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone know a program that looks at your ram and gives its suggested timing for 2400/2666/2933 etc? CPU z only gives me 2133 and xmp (which does not boot).


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone know a program that looks at your ram and gives its suggested timing for 2400/2666/2933 etc? CPU z only gives me 2133 and xmp (which does not boot).


AIDA64 Extreme, need a license/serial...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> AIDA64 Extreme, need a license/serial...


Ah well dam lol.


----------



## navjack27

Buy it, very worth


----------



## Scotty99

Its 40 bucks, no thx lol.

Ill just guess on timings lol.


----------



## xXThePlague1Xx

Alrighty Hotel and Mic Benchs


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXThePlague1Xx*
> 
> Alrighty Hotel and Mic Benchs


Very nice. The benchmark only runs 2 minutes I think. The image quality seems great for the amount of photons pushed in that time. Pretty good system you got there.


----------



## xXThePlague1Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Very nice. The benchmark only runs 2 minutes I think. The image quality seems great for the amount of photons pushed in that time. Pretty good system you got there.


actually it ran less than 2 min it did it in about 1:23 sec i think, pretty much the same on all three... idk if thats the time limit tho? anyway the render looked really good on my end no fuzzy pixels or anything... nice and clear









Edit: yea i checked looks like thats the time limit... still looks damn good tho lol


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXThePlague1Xx*
> 
> actually it ran less than 2 min it did it in about 1:23 sec i think, pretty much the same on all three... idk if thats the time limit tho? anyway the render looked really good on my end no fuzzy pixels or anything... nice and clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: yea i checked looks like thats the time limit... still looks damn good tho lol


This is exactly why I four years ago when I heard the white sheet rumors for Ryzen, excellent workstation platform. Guess i'll spend that extra $100 and get the Asus prime X370-pro. Thanks for the doing the bench, much appreciated. Rep+'s


----------



## bluej511

Well my ch6 just got here at 9am nice and early. Lets see what happens


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well my ch6 just got here at 9am nice and early. Lets see what happens


Nice! I can't remember, were you waiting this entire time to get one shipped?

Or were you one that had a bricked board and needed a replacement?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Might be something to do with the FMA3 bug? Read the y-cruncher site, the author has something to say about it over there.
> Clock? No. vDIMM? Potentially. You can burn out the IMC if you feed a lot of vDIMM but leave other voltages at stock.
> That's why I thought the C6H might be the best board overall, though all the problems other people have had . . . .eh. Whatever. I am getting similar problems to those you reported with the K7 using my Taichi. I have been wary of testing further since the board might go up in a puff of smoke. It would be interesting to know where was the component failure from running the board @ 129 MHz bclk, if any.
> Interesting. Here's what I get with y-cruncher 1g running 4 GHz, 1.35v + Level 1 LLC (1.4v during operation):
> 
> ycrunch.png 136k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's copy/paste spam from the AT forums. Where else did you post this crap? You posted the same incoherent rant on AT as well.


@elmor @[email protected]

Could you maybe please tell us what was the cause of the "bricking" and what you changed in the bios to fix it?

Since it is recoverable on some boards, it seems like it is not a hardware failure, but rather some kind of fail state which cant be easily cleared or reset. So changing the refclock should not be able to cause outright hardware damage, right?


----------



## Scotty99

Well i tried every timing i could google and nothing worked lol, 2400 15 15 15 36 is as high as it will post.

Guess im done tweaking til new bios or whatever amd is planning on doing in may.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well my ch6 just got here at 9am nice and early. Lets see what happens


Something like this may happen:


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Nice! I can't remember, were you waiting this entire time to get one shipped?
> 
> Or were you one that had a bricked board and needed a replacement?


I was one who was unlucky and got a Aorus Gaming 5 and it ended up going back for RMA/DOA after 4 days.


----------



## xXThePlague1Xx

Well guys maybe ryzen aint so bad at gaming?













Deff need fast memory... maybe more so than clock speed?


----------



## Scotty99

Man this memory stuff starting to get on my nerves lol.

Do you guys think i should return this gskill ripjaws 5 3200 cas 16 set for something different? Or just wait it out. The thing is i got it on a good sale (98 bucks) so for a cas 14 set of same speed im looking at a 50+ dollar difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Having used both bins of the TZ, 3200C14 and 3200C16, it's worth it.

TZ 3200C16s suck!


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I was one who was unlucky and got a Aorus Gaming 5 and it ended up going back for RMA/DOA after 4 days.


Aha I remember now. I almost got the Gygabyte, but my local Microcenter didn't have any.

So glad I got the CH6, its a nice board you'll like it.


----------



## Scotty99

I wonder if newegg will charge me a restocking fee if i return it, since there is nothing "wrong" with it.

I can get this for 155:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232409&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Id just be super annoyed if i got it and couldnt get anything more than 2400 out of it like the kit i have...


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I wonder if newegg will charge me a restocking fee if i return it, since there is nothing "wrong" with it.
> 
> I can get this for 155:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232409&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> Id just be super annoyed if i got it and couldnt get anything more than 2400 out of it like the kit i have...


Tell Newegg that there is something wrong with your RAM kit. It doesn't run at specified speeds 3200mhz. Just complain, they are usually cool about returns. Tell them you buy and spend lots of money on newegg every year, your a loyal customer, how you hate Amazon, etc.


----------



## Scotty99

Assume the RMA process works fine and i get a full refund, then i get the trident kit home and have the same issues lol.

I am a proponent of value for the money, and while id love to have ram that functions at rated speeds i think its probably smartest to wait it out.

I mean is there a scenario my current ram will never work at rated speeds? Can someone link the AMD post of having the memory issues ironed out by may?


----------



## MrPerforations

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system?sf62307686=1

half way down the article.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system?sf62307686=1
> 
> half way down the article.


That says nothing about getting kits rated at 3200 to run at 3200, the may comment was regarding kits *over* 3200.

So are the problems people having 3200 running at rated speeds completely down to the motherboard companies?


----------



## MrPerforations

that and the cpu's internal memory controller is only rated for 2400mhz.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well i tried every timing i could google and nothing worked lol, 2400 15 15 15 36 is as high as it will post.
> 
> Guess im done tweaking til new bios or whatever amd is planning on doing in may.


If you're on the killer sli/ac board you will need to put it on xmp to boot higher.tho 3200 still won't boot but should get you to 2933mhz.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> If you're on the killer sli/ac board you will need to put it on xmp to boot higher.tho 3200 still won't boot but should get you to 2933mhz.


What do you mean by this?

I tried XMP timings with both 2933 and 2666, no boot on either.


----------



## rv8000

Well my Gaming 5 appears to be gone, in a similar fashion to bluej's. I came home from a weekend out to bsods when attempting to load into windows, had to reinstall windows and everything worked fine for the evening. Went to boot this morning, nothing. No power light on the board, pulled the cmos battery for 30 seconds, still nothing. Not a fun way to start the day


----------



## mus1mus

TCTL without the offset might be wrong.







if the chip has a thermal shutdown of 110C.

Interesting.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Well my Gaming 5 appears to be gone, in a similar fashion to bluej's. I came home from a weekend out to bsods when attempting to load into windows, had to reinstall windows and everything worked fine for the evening. Went to boot this morning, nothing. No power light on the board, pulled the cmos battery for 30 seconds, still nothing. Not a fun way to start the day


Pulled out the PSU from the board as well?


----------



## Scotty99

Besides the whole memory thing, can someone try and explain to me why asrock is bypassing the "OC Mode" that every other board goes into once you set manual clocks and volts?

Read the SMU section of this post, none of that behavior is occuring on asrock boards:
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/

I am not complaining at all, i love that my board functions as expected coming from a intel system. Just curious as to why asrock seems to be breaking the rules of overclocking on ryzen.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Well my Gaming 5 appears to be gone, in a similar fashion to bluej's. I came home from a weekend out to bsods when attempting to load into windows, had to reinstall windows and everything worked fine for the evening. Went to boot this morning, nothing. No power light on the board, pulled the cmos battery for 30 seconds, still nothing. Not a fun way to start the day


Do you have a dmm?

If so can you check something for me?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pulled out the PSU from the board as well?


Pulled the power from the board, pulled the battery, and shorted the terminal, board/system booted up. Thankfully no bsods do to drive corruption again. I wonder what the issue could be, and if it has anything to do with the erratic bclk freq when in the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do you have a dmm?
> 
> If so can you check something for me?


I do have a DMM, I can check whatever you like when I'm back from work.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Pulled the power from the board, pulled the battery, and shorted the terminal, board/system booted up. Thankfully no bsods do to drive corruption again. I wonder what the issue could be, and if it has anything to do with the erratic bclk freq when in the bios.
> I do have a DMM, I can check whatever you like when I'm back from work.


When the board completely dies dig up a pci x pinout diagram on google.

Check the 5 12v power pins, measure voltage at them using the pci x ground in the pin out.

Psu in on position with just 24 pin atx plugged in. Nothing installed in board.

If you see 0.00v....its a good thing.


----------



## madhoosier357

I bought a ASRock X370 Gaming Professional (on beta BIOS 1.55) , Ryzen 1700, and G.Skill Ripjaw 2x8GB 3200 C14 (F4-3200C14D-16GVR) and it runs stable at 3200 C14 without issues. I have no idea who made the chips, but it works. I can get the CPU to 4Ghz, at 1.38v, bujt the temps on the Corsair H100 get into the 70s. I'm sure 1.4 or 1.45 v would get me there.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Pulled the power from the board, pulled the battery, and shorted the terminal, board/system booted up. Thankfully no bsods do to drive corruption again. I wonder what the issue could be, and if it has anything to do with the erratic bclk freq when in the bios.


Well, I can only guess - surge. I have that same issue the first time I booted the K7. Thought it was DOA. Yet on my troubleshooting methods, I remember plugging in the 24-pin and powered up the PSU without the 8-pin EPS.

Power switch LED is on a semi-glow but no power when pressed. I pulled everything out but not the CMOS Battery. Still the same. So I pulled out the Power pins, including the battery, wait til the board is drained. Plugged back in, power up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhoosier357*
> 
> I bought a ASRock X370 Gaming Professional (on beta BIOS 1.55) , Ryzen 1700, and G.Skill Ripjaw 2x8GB 3200 C14 (F4-3200C14D-16GVR) and it runs stable at 3200 C14 without issues. I have no idea who made the chips, but it works. I can get the CPU to 4Ghz, at 1.38v, bujt the temps on the Corsair H100 get into the 70s. I'm sure 1.4 or 1.45 v would get me there.


TCTL -minus 20C.









I tried to thermally force a shutdown on my system. 1.65Vcore > 4.0 so stability cannot be accounted for the shutdown.

Board reports TCTL of 95C before shutting down but the Giga K7 was programmed with -26C offset on the TCTL. So that would be around 120C assuming the Chip was programmed to shutdown at 110C and the monitoring app reported the right temps before the shutdown-- the offset proposed by AMD could be very well correct.


----------



## gupsterg

A share another member gave in another thread, Undervolter found this site:-

Quote:


> RyMem - the easiest way to see if your RAM will work with AM4


As a C6H owner I viewed Asus QVL for RAM and that site on mobo section has info from that. Plus point of that site is owners can sub their test results.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I like having headroom, i mean honestly lol. Its like people who look at peak temps on their CPU. Why do we do it? Because at higher temps youll thermal throttle, why do we look at peak wattage? So the psu doesnt turn off because of wattage being too high.
> 
> Nobody looks at avg temps or avg power usage, we all look at max so that we know it wont shut off or throttle.


And this is why you want the 1700.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus @josephimports @SuperZan
> 
> Phfttt .... 5 rounds of Y-Cruncher .... call that stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes B I T A C H E S! I'm gonna PWN your stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> SO she's been up since 18/03/17 07:30, she's been tweaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> First got my temps right, Sense MI Skew: [Auto] to [Disabled]
> Then she did Y-Cruncher, shown above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This guy gets it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheers, looking solid as stone.


I'd love to see what you can do with the 1700, I'd wager another 100 with lower volts.

Nice to see your system looking so well. And thats for pointing my sig out yesterday I was 20 pages behind. I finally gave up trying to keep up on all these threads.

the funny thing is everything we were all discussing has come true, it seems no-one read our conversations before launch.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> This guy gets it.


I'm afraid I must point you to this post.

I will not relent though, it must pass Y-Cruncher ~4hrs, x264 48 loops, RB 4hrs and min 12hrs [email protected], all in a continuous run.

The i5 4690K in my sig @ 4.9GHz had to pass that and remain stable, as it is not uncommon for my rig to be up for 48hrs solid running [email protected] and I will not tolerate a lost UNIT, BSOD. I leave "them" unattended and I must have faith when I return they are doing what task I set them to.

Even my Q6600 owned from launch to date can hold it's OC stable on a 100hrs+ continuous [email protected] run.

_The HW must fold or it will fold!_


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm afraid I must point you to this post.
> 
> I will not relent though, it must pass Y-Cruncher ~4hrs, x264 48 loops, RB 4hrs and min 12hrs [email protected], all in a continuous run.
> 
> The i5 4690K in my sig @ 4.9GHz had to pass that and remain stable, as it is not uncommon for my rig to be up for 48hrs solid running [email protected] and I will not tolerate a lost UNIT, BSOD. I leave "them" unattended and I must have faith when I return they are doing what task I set them to.
> 
> Even my Q6600 owned from launch to date can hold it's OC stable on a 100hrs+ continuous [email protected] run.
> 
> _The HW must fold or it will fold!_


Wait, Why are you using CH6? Toss that piece of junk. Asus is using you guys for beta testers.


----------



## chew*

Yah i ran silicon lotteries "test" at a known bad instant bsod prime 95 blend voltage. It passed the "silicon lottery binning test"

Mission critical stability or bust my 2c


----------



## madhoosier357

I though the 20deg offset applied to the 1700x and 1800x,. not the plane jane 1700. But, its good to know that 70 isn't too hot. At stock settings, running prime95, it gets into the mid 40's


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Wait, Why are you using CH6? Toss that piece of junk. Asus is using you guys for beta testers.


Pretty much feels that way. I've never been so tempted to take a sledgehammer to a motherboard.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Pretty much feels that way. I've never been so tempted to take a sledgehammer to a motherboard.


Just curious what issues are you having?

Other than my ram not posting at rated speeds my asrock killer has been great. 3.8ghz overclock with offset voltages and this thing is as stable as my 2500k rig was (which took a lot longer to tune back in the day).


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just curious what issues are you having?
> 
> Other than my ram not posting at rated speeds my asrock killer has been great. 3.8ghz overclock with offset voltages and this thing is as stable as my 2500k rig was (which took a lot longer to tune back in the day).


So jealous, want that AsRock Killer for the looks, all the suppliers in my country I've phone has no stock. Sexy board.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What do you mean by this?
> 
> I tried XMP timings with both 2933 and 2666, no boot on either.


Try 1.35V on memory


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just curious what issues are you having?
> 
> Other than my ram not posting at rated speeds my asrock killer has been great. 3.8ghz overclock with offset voltages and this thing is as stable as my 2500k rig was (which took a lot longer to tune back in the day).


By stable you just mean your use right? You didn't run any stress tests? And what is your total voltage (in bios) with the offset added?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just curious what issues are you having?
> 
> Other than my ram not posting at rated speeds my asrock killer has been great. 3.8ghz overclock with offset voltages and this thing is as stable as my 2500k rig was (which took a lot longer to tune back in the day).


He's running an Asus. Asrock =/= Asus.

case in point. Another one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-thread/1930#post_25940607


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> By stable you just mean your use right? You didn't run any stress tests? And what is your total voltage (in bios) with the offset added?


No i havent downloaded an actual stress test. But i have ran 25+ cinebench runs, about a half hour of CPU-z built in stress test, as well as a ton of games and hwinfo has reported 0 whea errors in that time.

During load my Vcore is 1.248 for all core 3.8.

I also have had 3 games open at one time with cpu-z benchmark and cinebench going, no whea errors.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i havent downloaded an actual stress test. But i have ran 25+ cinebench runs, about a half hour of CPU-z built in stress test, as well as a ton of games and hwinfo has reported 0 whea errors in that time.
> 
> During load my Vcore is 1.248 for all core 3.8.
> 
> I also have had 3 games open at one time with cpu-z benchmark and cinebench going, no whea errors.


For your usage, you should try RealBench if you're interested. It runs CPU and Graphics while partially testing ram too. (Use the stress test, not the benchmark). I think RealBench is one of the closest gaming-type stress tests available.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i havent downloaded an actual stress test. But i have ran 25+ cinebench runs, about a half hour of CPU-z built in stress test, as well as a ton of games and hwinfo has reported 0 whea errors in that time.
> 
> During load my Vcore is 1.248 for all core 3.8.
> 
> I also have had 3 games open at one time with cpu-z benchmark and cinebench going, no whea errors.


*LOL*

You call that stability testing!

My rigs would laugh at that testing!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For your usage, you should try RealBench if you're interested. It runs CPU and Graphics while partially testing ram too. (Use the stress test, not the benchmark). I think RealBench is one of the closest gaming-type stress tests available.


Ill definitely give that a shot when i get my ram to clock higher than 2400 lol.

Im just not a fan of all out stress tests as after the testing period of my PC i will literally never use them again.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> You call that stability testing!
> 
> My rigs would laugh at that testing!


You need to understand something gupster, you are not a normal use case type of person....i am.

You buy PC's to DO stress tests lol, i use a PC to game and everyday stuff. What sense would it make for me to unnecessarily stress my pc with programs i will never use again?

I will not comment about stress tests past this other than we can agree to disagree on what stable means.


----------



## fahmicious

Hey guys, I'm on asrock taichi with 1700. anyone has this board and can share oc settings? I'm trying to get to at least 3.8 Ghz. Was able to do so with Ryzen Master tool, running on 1.35v (will have to double check though)


----------



## Nighthog

Got mine 1700 to 3950Mhz now.



Though only running single channel at the moment as my one ram died yesterday.

+0.282V for ~1.440-1.464 vcore

Seems Intel burn likes ram as the "load" decreased a lot in single channel runs in this software.


----------



## chew*

Ok this is interesting.

2x16g DR pc3400 16-16-16-36 gskill trident @ 2666 14-12-12-12-32 1.35v.

Running prime blend (custom 75% ram allocated ) now


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just curious what issues are you having?
> 
> Other than my ram not posting at rated speeds my asrock killer has been great. 3.8ghz overclock with offset voltages and this thing is as stable as my 2500k rig was (which took a lot longer to tune back in the day).


The board's bios has a mind of it's own. Sometimes it won't post from cold boot. It definitely won't boot if you unplug it for any reason, have to reset cmos. If I make changes to settings in bios that deal with the CPU or RAM, random **** happens. I've had the vcore jump to 1.7v. Temps will randomly read completely off, like 10 C. It's pretty awesome. I just wait for the day it decides to spontaneously self destruct and take out other components with it ;-)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> I have sad news for you on my 3.8GHz OC endeavors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So as you know I went for 3.8GHz with +106.25mV offset with 2133MHz RAM. My voltages were all as when UEFI defaults used except VCORE. So that profile lead to ~1.319V on DMM on x264 loading CPU. As stated earlier this need more VCORE than RB. Repeated testing of 10 loops x264, 2hrs RB and [email protected] for 4-6hrs, all was well.
> 
> I then wanted 2400MHz RAM, I have CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 , it is single sided RAM. Selecting D.O.C.P 3 gets me the correct XMP profile on RAM. With this setup my SOC: [Auto] went from ~0.838V to ~1.050V. I still had errors in [email protected] and Y-Cruncher, at intermittent times after say few hours.
> 
> I set SOC manually to 0.925V (~0.944V on DMM), as thought I'm not really pushing out of current Official supported RAM speeds. I still had a few errors but after longer length. I then started increasing VCORE and have gone all the way from +106.25mV to +131.25mV (~1.348V on DMM).
> 
> So testing went like so (+125mV 0.925V):-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I stopped [email protected] I'd done ~14hrs, 12hrs in one go and then ~2hrs after setting Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] (as Elmor suggested to another to use that to get correct temps).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then I thought throw Y-Cruncher at profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good passed ~14hrs [email protected] and ~4hrs Y-Cruncher (system had been in use for ~38hrs of stability testing/tweaking). So i went for x264 48 loops.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125mV_WHEA.zip 4k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then upped VCORE to +131.25mV.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 131mV_WHEA.zip 4k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i5 4690K CPU: 4.9GHz Cache: 4.4GHz RAM: 2400MHz testing was a continuous run on final setup. It passed 48 loops of x264, then 2hrs RB, ~1-2hrs gaming and 17hrs [email protected], all in one continuous run.
> 
> I do not know if these issues are due to immaturity of platform, AFAIK x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected] is supported in Ryzen, my OS is fresh clean install with bare min of apps, my setup is simple (CPU/RAM/MOBO/HSF/ std SATA SSD/HDD/no RAID, etc).
> 
> If I can not get the kind of stability I'm used on my i5 4690K for an OC, on R7 1700 at 3.8GHz within a few days I reckon I may have to jump the Ryzen ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> *My guess is you are messing with too much stuff, you seem the type.*
> 
> Im at 3800 all i changed was multi and offset volts, stable as a rock for 3 days.
Click to expand...

Due that line I have posted this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You need to understand something gupster, you are not a normal use case type of person....i am.
> 
> You buy PC's to DO stress tests lol, i use a PC to game and everyday stuff. What sense would it make for me to unnecessarily stress my pc with programs i will never use again?
> 
> I will not comment about stress tests past this other than we can agree to disagree on what stable means.


I do not buy PC to stress test. I buy them to use. Yes our use case differs, in that I wanna fold, game, etc without BSOD or issue over 24hrs+ continuous use. Many folders so this type of use.

I stated my use cases with most of my posts and then you compare your stability to mine. State I'm the "type", if you had not said that I would not be highlighting your stability testing case and mine.


----------



## Scotty99

Like i said, we can agree to disagree what stable means, and leave it at that.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> The board's bios has a mind of it's own. Sometimes it won't post from cold boot. It definitely won't boot if you unplug it for any reason, have to reset cmos. If I make changes to settings in bios that deal with the CPU or RAM, random **** happens. I've had the vcore jump to 1.7v. Temps will randomly read completely off, like 10 C. It's pretty awesome. I just wait for the day it decides to spontaneously self destruct and take out other components with it ;-)


Ouch. I guess i lucked out big time with asrock, legit havent had one issue at all everything works as expected (including idle volts+clocks coming down, which many said wouldnt be the case).

That said, the next bios asrock puts out will probably fix xmp but break a ton of other ****, knocking on wood.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Like i said, we can agree to disagree what stable means, and leave it at that.


That I agree on







. I bid you happy







and enjoyment on your Ryzen







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That I agree on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bid you happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoyment on your Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh im loving it, its literally an upgrade in every respect over my 2500k....even games. Would make the purchase every time over 7700k, even as someone who mostly games.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Tell Newegg that there is something wrong with your RAM kit. It doesn't run at specified speeds 3200mhz. Just complain, they are usually cool about returns. Tell them you buy and spend lots of money on newegg every year, your a loyal customer, how you hate Amazon, etc.


Isn't that dishonest?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Wait, Why are you using CH6? Toss that piece of junk. Asus is using you guys for beta testers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Pretty much feels that way. I've never been so tempted to take a sledgehammer to a motherboard.


Other than getting OC stable within my stability parameters I've had *0* issue from mobo.

On first install I had Q-LED for RAM and Q-Code 0d. As so much had been posted about how bad the C6H for "bricking", etc I thought it was the mobo. Turned out the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ was DOA, RMA'd waiting on return. Grabbed some 2x4GB Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 at local retailer and even though RAM not on QVL it worked.

I flashed to 0902 without issue using flashback feature.

I've had no "updating bios" message on boot up, no "bricking", I have no cold or warm boot issues. All devices like USB/SATA SSD & HDD work as needed. Fan profile setting for the 2 headers I use work perfect. Voltage points work as needed.

I have had no multiple boot syndrome on board either, I push power on via case button it does 1 cycle of Q-LED/Q-Codes as it should and goes to OS.

I had slight ~5°C temp out on tCTL/CPU on 0902, this assessment was done by knowing room temp and location of mobo temp sensor plus roughly knowing my case airflow setup. Once I disabled Sense MI Skew in ROM as highlighted by Elmor to a SpecChum my temps were what I had assessed.

My stability issue for OC may just be poor sample, could be as platform is immature too much of an ask. Dunno, but I do not question the quality of board and Asus (Elmor and [email protected]) have done more to answer questions and give FW updates than any other mobo reps on OCN AFAIK.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You need to understand something gupster, you are not a normal use case type of person....i am.
> 
> You buy PC's to DO stress tests lol, i use a PC to game and everyday stuff. What sense would it make for me to unnecessarily stress my pc with programs i will never use again?
> 
> I will not comment about stress tests past this other than we can agree to disagree on what stable means.


Not to mention stress testing is useless. Because pc will still bsod in games after 24/hr stress test.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh im loving it, its literally an upgrade in every respect over my 2500k....even games. Would make the purchase every time over 7700k, even as someone who mostly games.


I played SWBF on same settings as my i5 4690K @ 4.9GHz on Ryzen at stock. As I use FreeSync and limit FPS to 89 I can not state if upper limit was better or worse, average was same on in game count enabled by console. What I can say is gaming was so much smoother that it was noticeable. I also tried Crysis 3 quickly, again the same noticeable smoothness gain.

It's like FreeSync become FreeSync+







.

Yeah the 1080P 3DM FS bench of [email protected] vs i5 4690K loses ~6% in combined test, 1440P is close ~3% (0.5FPS max diff). Would be nice of all sections of those benches showed R7 in good light, dunno what is going on with combined test FPS







.

Put I do not care about benches with such a small gap as usage experience is better for gaming.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> The board's bios has a mind of it's own. Sometimes it won't post from cold boot. It definitely won't boot if you unplug it for any reason, have to reset cmos. If I make changes to settings in bios that deal with the CPU or RAM, random **** happens. I've had the vcore jump to 1.7v. Temps will randomly read completely off, like 10 C. It's pretty awesome. I just wait for the day it decides to spontaneously self destruct and take out other components with it ;-)


have you checked your bios updates yet?


----------



## Scotty99

I have seen that as a common thread in some of the reviewers on youtube, even tho the charts show a ~15% defecit to the 7700k a lot of times they remarked the gameplay felt smoother somehow, likely due to the idle resource advantage the 1700 has


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...My stability issue for OC may just be poor sample, could be as platform is immature too much of an ask. Dunno, but I do not question the quality of board and Asus (Elmor and [email protected]) have done more to answer questions and give FW updates than any other mobo reps on OCN AFAIK.


No-one is questioning that.









And If it wasn't for Elmor and Raja the RMA's would be exponentially higher.. But that doesn't let Asus off the hook.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Isn't that dishonest?


they don't work at there rated speed though?


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> The board's bios has a mind of it's own. Sometimes it won't post from cold boot. It definitely won't boot if you unplug it for any reason, have to reset cmos. If I make changes to settings in bios that deal with the CPU or RAM, random **** happens. I've had the vcore jump to 1.7v. Temps will randomly read completely off, like 10 C. It's pretty awesome. I just wait for the day it decides to spontaneously self destruct and take out other components with it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> have you checked your bios updates yet?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm up to date.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Not to mention stress testing is useless. Because pc will still bsod in games after 24/hr stress test.


If a game BSOD after a 24hrs stress test to me it means I did not do right stress test/OC profiling.

I do not discount general PC gaming as a stress test. For example why I run [email protected] or RB stress mode is both CPU/GPU are loaded, so compared with just a CPU stress test I placed more "elements" into testing. The stress testing I do with [email protected] also varies load on CPU/GPU compared with say something that keeps it pegged at max. That "yoyoing" will destabilize a bad OC, similar to a game.

Like I said before in other thread, I have nothing against what process or measure others use and same should go for what I may do.

I set my rigs the way I do and they work as expected, so I see no reason to change my process, but if there a reason I consider valid for me use case then I am not so "pig headed" that I would not change my methods.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Wait, Why are you using CH6? Toss that piece of junk. Asus is using you guys for beta testers.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Pretty much feels that way. I've never been so tempted to take a sledgehammer to a motherboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than getting OC stable within my stability parameters I've had *0* issue from mobo.
> 
> On first install I had Q-LED for RAM and Q-Code 0d. As so much had been posted about how bad the C6H for "bricking", etc I thought it was the mobo. Turned out the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ was DOA, RMA'd waiting on return. Grabbed some 2x4GB Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 at local retailer and even though RAM not on QVL it worked.
> 
> I flashed to 0902 without issue using flashback feature.
> 
> I've had no "updating bios" message on boot up, no "bricking", I have no cold or warm boot issues. All devices like USB/SATA SSD & HDD work as needed. Fan profile setting for the 2 headers I use work perfect. Voltage points work as needed.
> 
> I have had no multiple boot syndrome on board either, I push power on via case button it does 1 cycle of Q-LED/Q-Codes as it should and goes to OS.
> 
> I had slight ~5°C temp out on tCTL/CPU on 0902, this assessment was done by knowing room temp and location of mobo temp sensor plus roughly knowing my case airflow setup. Once I disabled Sense MI Skew in ROM as highlighted by Elmor to a SpecChum my temps were what I had assessed.
> 
> My stability issue for OC may just be poor sample, could be as platform is immature too much of an ask. Dunno, but I do not question the quality of board and Asus (Elmor and [email protected]) have done more to answer questions and give FW updates than any other mobo reps on OCN AFAIK.
Click to expand...

Uh, and you run slow ass ram which might account for why you've had no issues.

Also, just because you haven't had trouble doesn't mean everyone shares your experience. looking at the C6H forum it's full of people with issues. While many of those might be user related, many are clearly not. Yes, Elmor and Raja have been great, and the Asus community is lucky to have them, but that doesn't excuse the state the C6H shipped in which is unacceptable.

I bought the C6H for two reasons, my Rampage IV Extreme was a stable workhorse for 5 years and Asus was good about supporting the board with bios revisions. I should've known better though. With ROG you sometimes get a top tier product that really delivers, but other times you get an overpriced subpar product geared toward milking gamers(enthusiasts) because they're willing to pay. Just look at the trash QA with all those 144hz IPS panels they sold and continue to sell.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Not to mention stress testing is useless. Because pc will still bsod in games after 24/hr stress test.


/s?
one of the main reasons to stress an overclocked system until confident in stability is to avoid silent data corruption, which is far worse than just a random BSOD every now and then.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Not to mention stress testing is useless. Because pc will still bsod in games after 24/hr stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> /s?
> one of the main reasons to stress an overclocked system until confident in stability is to avoid silent data corruption, which is far worse than just a random BSOD every now and then.
Click to expand...

It was an inside joke in reference to a post I saw of his on the Adobe forums where some dude took a jab at him for running Ryzen. /s is sarcasm.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> /s?
> one of the main reasons to stress an overclocked system until confident in stability is to avoid silent data corruption, which is far worse than just a random BSOD every now and then.


Data corruption sucks when an OC fails. Strangely enough it only happens with my Windows installations, not with Linux.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Not to mention stress testing is useless. Because pc will still bsod in games after 24/hr stress test.


Not the way i test. My system has been 24/7 stable for 5 years with over 50 different games and a multitude of applications. 4.5 4c/8t and 5.0 4c/4t depending on what im using it for.

My usb is stupid however....anyone who ever owned an m4e can attest to that.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> /s?
> one of the main reasons to stress an overclocked system until confident in stability is to avoid silent data corruption, which is far worse than just a random BSOD every now and then.


No it's not /s.

I have ran prime for 24hrs without errors and within the first seconds of launching bf4 bsod.

Overclocked CPU and stock ram

So I don't do the stress testing crap anymore. I use my pc, that is the best stress test.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Not the way i test. My system has been 24/7 stable for 5 years with over 50 different games and a multitude of applications. 4.5 4c/8t and 5.0 4c/4t depending on what im using it for.
> 
> My usb is stupid however....anyone who ever owned an m4e can attest to that.


I also get USB issues with my OC's, it goes away when I run stock again. I guess manufacturers need to look into USB controllers. Really wish PS/2 devices would come back.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> No it's not /s.
> 
> I have ran prime for 24hrs without errors and within the first seconds of launching bf4 bsod.
> 
> Overclocked CPU and stock ram
> 
> So I don't do the stress testing crap anymore. I use my pc, that is the best stress test.


Maybe your just using prime 95 improperly.

Using blend with a custom amount of memory is my preferred method. It utilizes small and large fft plus more....it is essential to stress more than the default "2000" quantity of memory.

Most just do not use prime 95 right...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> /s?
> one of the main reasons to stress an overclocked system until confident in stability is to avoid silent data corruption, which is far worse than just a random BSOD every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not /s.
> 
> I have ran prime for 24hrs without errors and within the first seconds of launching bf4 bsod.
> 
> Overclocked CPU and stock ram
> 
> So I don't do the stress testing crap anymore. I use my pc, that is the best stress test.
Click to expand...

Instability can be hard to track down some times.

I've seen games or 3d benchmarks crash due to heat from graphics cards and from pushing the psu too hard when prime 95 by itself didn't.

Graphics driver updates can do it as well.

My normal usage would rarely come close to stress test levels of abuse - often the only 100% usage I see across Vishera or Ryzen is during program loading. If i pass IBT AVX at a given setting - I can be pretty confident it won't crash doing what I normally do as far as a cpu only load.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I also get USB issues with my OC's, it goes away when I run stock again. I guess manufacturers need to look into USB controllers. Really wish PS/2 devices would come back.


This is a stock issue to. It has always plagued m4e and still does. It drops usb from cold boot. Switch psu off then back on they come back.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Maybe your just using prime 95 improperly.
> 
> Using blend with a custom amount of memory is my preferred method. It utilizes small and large fft plus more....it is essential to stress more than the default "2000" quantity of memory.
> 
> Most just do not use prime 95 right...


I know i said i wouldnt comment on stress testing again but lol, i actually have a very similar experience to his.

When i built my pc in 2011 with 2500k i ran prime 95 overnight blend test (as universally suggested by everyone) the next day i got a crash within a minute in WORLD OF WARCRAFT lol. Ever since then stable has meant something different to me, and ive changed my methods.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Maybe your just using prime 95 improperly.
> 
> Using blend with a custom amount of memory is my preferred method. It utilizes small and large fft plus more....it is essential to stress more than the default "2000" quantity of memory.
> 
> Most just do not use prime 95 right...


I know how to use prime.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> No it's not /s.
> 
> I have ran prime for 24hrs without errors and within the first seconds of launching bf4 bsod.
> 
> Overclocked CPU and stock ram
> 
> So I don't do the stress testing crap anymore. I use my pc, that is the best stress test.


Try RealBench. Its the closest to gaming stress test I believe. Runs your GPU and CPU hard.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Try RealBench. Its the closest to gaming stress test I believe. Runs your GPU and CPU hard.


But I can just play games though... So what's the sense?

It would make sense if I don't have the time to game for a few hours.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Also what I've learnt running cpu 100% does not test stability either if a game crashes it only using 40%.


----------



## chew*

If your a gamer. like I said maybe your using prime 95 wrong.


----------



## Digitalwolf

My EK Evo block showed up today. I was using the Spire cooler that came with my 1700. Previously I had my 7700K in this case so I still had the loop together. Simply swapped out the block I left in the case (yes lol) with the EK block and then did a quick air bleed as I didn't lose much fluid. The Evo uses the stock back plate on the AM4 board so no gaskets etc

The Thermal Grizzly that came in the box seemed to be dried up for some reason. So I had to clean that off and get my MX4 out. I don't have time to experiment with different settings today. So I'm still running the same 3.7 (all core) @ 1.2v with memory @3200 (1.37v).

I'm including a quick picture of the CPU face (was in process of cleaning) because about 300 pages ago I was asked if I had the info...



I'll get more into testing tomorrow.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If your a gamer. like I said maybe your using prime 95 wrong.


Where did I say I'm a gamer? I'm the most non gamer you will ever find. Check my posts on these forums.

Being a gamer does not mean someone does not know how to use prime. There are settings to test ram, cpu, cpu cache etc. Plus changing the size to achieve different results...

Its not rocket science.


----------



## chew*

I was merely posting @ the guys that claim stability test then game = crash.

If you game then run stability while gaming.......this way you get heat max on cpu with gpu heat in the mix.

This is just seriously some common sense...which many appear to lack these days.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Uh, and you run slow ass ram which might account for why you've had no issues.
> 
> Also, just because you haven't had trouble doesn't mean everyone shares your experience. looking at the C6H forum it's full of people with issues. While many of those might be user related, many are clearly not. Yes, Elmor and Raja have been great, and the Asus community is lucky to have them, but that doesn't excuse the state the C6H shipped in which is unacceptable.
> 
> I bought the C6H for two reasons, my Rampage IV Extreme was a stable workhorse for 5 years and Asus was good about supporting the board with bios revisions. I should've known better though. With ROG you sometimes get a top tier product that really delivers, but other times you get an overpriced subpar product geared toward milking gamers(enthusiasts) because they're willing to pay. Just look at the trash QA with all those 144hz IPS panels they sold and continue to sell.


I run slow ass ram as my G.Skill set is in for RMA







. Then I'm just trying to sort out CPU OC stability to my liking before jumping into RAM tweaking even on my slow ass RAM







.

I own an Asus MG279Q. I never ever previously bought an Asus screen as I never truly considered than a monitor maker. Prior to my current employment I was in PC field employment for ~8yrs. Part of my job was spec'ing PCs for the company I worked for and I never got Asus screens







.

Why did I get the MG279Q, well it had the specs on the sheet I wanted. Did it deliver in performance? yes, Q/A no. Was it worse on Q/A than an Eizo FG2421 I owned and Dell U2515H? no not really.

The Eizo FG2421 I had 3 in total, first 2 had this atrocious "blue" hazing around images, one of those also had some kinda "smudge" with in screen that you could see a light grey patch. My 3rd was perfect by my standards and new owner is enjoying it still. The U2515H 1st had bad BLB, then also the touch sensitive buttons were pants, you could wait upto 5mins for power button to register on/off. 2nd had ever so slight BLB and touch buttons were perfect.

It has taken 4 screens of the MG279Q to get me what I expected. Even then I have a single dead pixel







. Even though it is a later build now the FW is still not upto scratch. For example my FG2421/U2515H/2 types of Plasma have no issues displaying an image from my HD5850. The MG279Q will not even register it, I have tried known good cables that work with other monitors, all connection types and setting related to display in OSD. I have highlighted to Asus via forum and tech support line and so far no resolution.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> But I can just play games though... So what's the sense?
> 
> It would make sense if I don't have the time to game for a few hours.


It runs your CPU and GPU harder than most games. I know Prime didn't test your config well but RealBench should. It brings peace of mind for future games rather than just being able to run current ones.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I was merely posting @ the guys that claim stability test then game = crash.
> 
> If you game then run stability while gaming.......this way you get heat max on cpu with gpu heat in the mix.
> 
> This is just seriously some common sense...which many appear to lack these days.


Why do I care about max heat b on cpu when no program will push my cpu to the max heat?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It runs your CPU and GPU harder than most games. I know Prime didn't test your config well but RealBench should. It brings peace of mind for future games rather than just being able to run current ones.


I have already debunked realbench.

Realbench passed at voltage settings that instantly BSOD in prime 95 blend.

I did this to "see" silicon lottery methods and how they correlated to real world.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Why do I care about max heat b on cpu when no program will push my cpu to the max heat?


If you are stable with max heat max load cpu and gpu you are mission critical stable period.

For me? That matters.

For you? Well i would hope you would care. If i did sketchy reviews showing sketchy stability and no one else could achieve thos speeds well......be alot of miffed users who bought said product.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I was merely posting @ the guys that claim stability test then game = crash.
> 
> If you game then run stability while gaming.......this way you get heat max on cpu with gpu heat in the mix.
> 
> This is just seriously some common sense...which many appear to lack these days.


This "common sense" you speak of apparently didnt exist in 2011 lol. At that point in time i hadnt built a PC in quite a number of years, but was universally suggested to run prime blend overnight for an absolutely stable system.

Yes, on this forum as well as others.

Also i do agree with you on the games+cpu intensive programs at the same time, i had swtor/eso/wow/fallout all open at once a couple days ago, while cinebench was doing its thing and CPU-z was running its built in stress test.

I will look into real bench, but i just realized its asus....not sure about that one now lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have already debunked realbench.
> 
> Realbench passed at voltage settings that instantly BSOD in prime 95 blend.
> 
> I did this to "see" silicon lottery methods and how they correlated to real world.


+1.


----------



## cssorkinman

Stability is relative to usage and 100% stability is almost mythical .

My main rig has a windows install on it that is over 4 years old, I typically operated it at 200 to 300 mhz higher clockspeed for it's normal daily usage than it would pass protracted stress tests at. Part of this is due to the fact that not many programs I use push an 8 core to 100% load on all cores for more than a few minutes at a time.

I also used this machine for benching etc. at 500 mhz + what it would pass stress tests at and never lost any data or corrupted the OS.

In my case , there really isn't much jeopardy in operating it this way - I don't keep anything irreplaceable on it - I have other machines for financial information - photos etc.

If I only had one machine to do it all - I probably wouldn't overclock , or if I did, I would put a bigger emphasis on stability testing.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I run slow ass ram as my G.Skill set is in for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then I'm just trying to sort out CPU OC stability to my liking before jumping into RAM tweaking even on my slow ass RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I own an Asus MG279Q. I never ever previously bought an Asus screen as I never truly considered than a monitor maker. Prior to my current employment I was in PC field employment for ~8yrs. Part of my job was spec'ing PCs for the company I worked for and I never got Asus screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why did I get the MG279Q, well it had the specs on the sheet I wanted. Did it deliver in performance? yes, Q/A no. Was it worse on Q/A than an Eizo FG2421 I owned and Dell U2515H? no not really.
> 
> The Eizo FG2421 I had 3 in total, first 2 had this atrocious "blue" hazing around images, one of those also had some kinda "smudge" with in screen that you could see a light grey patch. My 3rd was perfect by my standards and new owner is enjoying it still. The U2515H 1st had bad BLB, then also the touch sensitive buttons were pants, you could wait upto 5mins for power button to register on/off. 2nd had ever so slight BLB and touch buttons were perfect.
> 
> It has taken 4 screens of the MG279Q to get me what I expected. Even then I have a single dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even though it is a later build now the FW is still not upto scratch. For example my FG2421/U2515H/2 types of Plasma have no issues displaying an image from my HD5850. The MG279Q will not even register it, I have tried known good cables that work with other monitors, all connection types and setting related to display in OSD. I have highlighted to Asus via forum and tech support line and so far no resolution.


I know your RAM is in RMA, I just wanted to point out that might be why you're sailing free.

I'm surprised you had issues with Eizo, although, I've only bought them for professional use, not gaming. I currently have a highend Eizo I use for photo/video work and it delivers in every advertised but it wasn't cheap. Dell is hit and miss, but the 2515(which I also own) doesn't run $800+. Even your MG279Q, which I suspect uses the same panels as the g-sync counterpart, is significantly cheaper. Do I think Asus was wrong for selling all those monitors with issues? I don't know. But do I think they're wrong for charging a premium for them? Definitely.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I was merely posting @ the guys that claim stability test then game = crash.
> 
> If you game then run stability while gaming.......this way you get heat max on cpu with gpu heat in the mix.
> 
> This is just seriously some common sense...which many appear to lack these days.


True, back in the day my stress test was running doom under win 3.1 demo overnight.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you are stable with max heat max load cpu and gpu you are mission critical stable period.
> 
> For me? That matters.
> 
> For you? Well i would hope you would care. If i did sketchy reviews showing sketchy stability and no one else could achieve thos speeds well......be alot of miffed users who bought said product.


If I want to ensure I am stable at max heat I do encoding for hours. That will bring my CPU up to max realistic heat.

As I have said prime for hours means nothing if PC crashes in other programs after being stable in prime.

For GPU i run 3dmark loop for max heat.


----------



## gupsterg

@cssorkinman

+rep, nice rounded post covering aspects for all IMO







.

@kundica

Yeah the slow ass RAM could be the reason for sailing free







, but when the "wotsit" hits the fan from higher speed you can guarantee I will share the experience







.

Even the Eizo FG2421 wasn't cheap at the time. The image quality to me on the U2515H was the best I had ever laid my eyes on TBH, IMO down to the high DPI of 25" with 1440P res. If that had even 75Hz or 90Hz refresh I would never have even considered the MG279Q. Besides how I saw the U2515H for image quality. It looked far more swish on the desk than any of my other monitors. "bang for $" again cracking IMO.

I will agree the MG279Q is over priced, but I paid well below RRP or normal etailer pricing







, that has been only reason why it was not moved on!







.


----------



## chew*

Prime 95 Blend works if you use it right









As you can see I instantly tossed memory errors which is exactly what i'm looking for in my DUAL RANK testing.

I'm preety sure this IMC limitation and it found it pretty damn quick.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Got mine 1700 to 3950Mhz now.
> 
> 
> 
> Though only running single channel at the moment as my one ram died yesterday.
> 
> +0.282V for ~1.440-1.464 vcore
> 
> Seems Intel burn likes ram as the "load" decreased a lot in single channel runs in this software.


Mmm I'm only getting 80GFlops and have no clue why :/


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Got mine 1700 to 3950Mhz now.
> 
> 
> 
> Though only running single channel at the moment as my one ram died yesterday.
> 
> +0.282V for ~1.440-1.464 vcore
> 
> Seems Intel burn likes ram as the "load" decreased a lot in single channel runs in this software.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm I'm only getting 80GFlops and have no clue why :/
Click to expand...

Probably the wrong version try this one http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Probably the wrong version try this one http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


Thank you very much!!


----------



## yetta

Would Corsair Dominators be a good buy for a 1700 chip?

Specifically these:
Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD8GX4M2B3000C15, 8GB (2x 4GB) Kit, DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000), CL15, 1.35v, 288pin, Supports XMP 2.0 Profiles, DHX Technology, White LED Light Bar, DHX Pro with Corsair Link, Black, Limited Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Scotty99

There is a kit of dominator 3000's on sale right now:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233849&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Comes to 123.25 after promo code.


----------



## SpecChum

Anyone got a link for HWiNFO 3109?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Anyone got a link for HWiNFO 3109?


http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3109.zip


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3109.zip


Thanks!


----------



## ibeat117

Wow some Monday's still have good news
https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/20/new_amd_agesa_microcode_in_wild_uefi/


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Wow some Monday's still have good news
> https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/20/new_amd_agesa_microcode_in_wild_uefi/


Great post. This should help a lot of guys on this thread.


----------



## Scotty99

Just checked asrock, newest one is from the 13th.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just checked asrock, newest one is from the 13th.


It will probably take a few days for manufacturers to add the new AGESA to their BIOS. I'd recommend checking closer to the end of the week or even next week.


----------



## Scotty99

For sure, just bored today lol. System is literally running perfect except ram speeds, so i am hesitant and excited for a new bios lol.


----------



## savagebunny

Alrighty, just a heads up. Anyone with a Biostar X370GT7, don't flash the 314 bios, maybe it was just me.. but I was having massive vdroop issues since day one I got the board, wiping CMOS, checking PSU rails etc. I flashed back to 310 and voltage isn't dropping 100+mV at times under load which is insane. LLC is working properly now also, which is good for the time being. 310 is a bit more flaky than 314, but I'd rather deal with that than having my voltages go all over the place.


----------



## gtbtk

NVIDIA Users want a chance at a quick 5% improvement in Gaming performance without having to update the windows scheduler?

Tested with 1800X with 3200Mhz Ram and 1080 Ti that was not overclocked. GPU+CPU load Performance under gaming load is closing on a 6900K

Wendell From Level1techs and I have just finished testing and discovered that by enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on the Nvidia graphics card, the Combined Score disparity to the Physics score (Physics + Graphics load together - this is synthetic but it is doing similar things to games that put a reasonable load on the CPU)

https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20

details on the registry changes required here:

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff544246(v=vs.85).aspx

I do not know if Radeon cards are using MSI by default or not. I seem to think that they do, however, If not, you may also see some benefit. You can check if you check the IRQ of your graphics card in device manager. If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled

We have not had a chance to see if the SMT on/off behaviour has been improved or not, but i suspect that if it does not resolve the problem, it will help alleviate it.

I have found a small Utility that will allow you to change the settings in your registry. you will need to run as administrator. Be aware that if you update the nvidia drivers, it will reset to the default and you will need to reapply the setting.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hrxw4rsb9xnw1ei/MSI_util.zip


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When the board completely dies dig up a pci x pinout diagram on google.
> 
> Check the 5 12v power pins, measure voltage at them using the pci x ground in the pin out.
> 
> Psu in on position with just 24 pin atx plugged in. Nothing installed in board.
> 
> If you see 0.00v....its a good thing.


What exactly does this reading signify if good or bad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, I can only guess - surge. I have that same issue the first time I booted the K7. Thought it was DOA. Yet on my troubleshooting methods, I remember plugging in the 24-pin and powered up the PSU without the 8-pin EPS.
> 
> Power switch LED is on a semi-glow but no power when pressed. I pulled everything out but not the CMOS Battery. Still the same. So I pulled out the Power pins, including the battery, wait til the board is drained. Plugged back in, power up.


Possibly, but after being away from the PC initially and somehow having my boot drive corrupt, I feel like it is something else.

- Away for 2 days with PC off, boot to bsod's and boot drive corruption
- Reinstall windows that night, next morning no power to board.

Weather was clear both days, no resets in the house, pc on a surge protector, it just seems very odd.


----------



## biohaufen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> [...]
> I do not know if Radeon cards are using MSI by default or not. I seem to think that they do, however, If not, you may also see some benefit. You can check if you check the IRQ of your graphics card in device manager. If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled
> [...]


I checked it with my R9 290X and in IRQ I have a negative number (-7), so I would assume that they do not use it either?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biohaufen*
> 
> I checked it with my R9 290X and in IRQ I have a negative number (-7), so I would assume that they do not use it either?


Read :If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> NVIDIA Users want a chance at a quick 5% improvement in Gaming performance without having to update the windows scheduler?
> 
> Tested with 1800X with 3200Mhz Ram and 1080 Ti that was not overclocked. GPU+CPU load Performance under gaming load is closing on a 6900K
> 
> Wendell From Level1techs and I have just finished testing and discovered that by enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on the Nvidia graphics card, the Combined Score disparity to the Physics score (Physics + Graphics load together - this is synthetic but it is doing similar things to games that put a reasonable load on the CPU)
> 
> https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20
> 
> details on the registry changes required here:
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff544246(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> I do not know if Radeon cards are using MSI by default or not. I seem to think that they do, however, If not, you may also see some benefit. You can check if you check the IRQ of your graphics card in device manager. If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled
> 
> We have not had a chance to see if the SMT on/off behaviour has been improved or not, but i suspect that if it does not resolve the problem, it will help alleviate it.


I'm interested in trying this, but am a bit lost on how to do it properly, do I have to save that registry code as a reg file and then execute it?

Thanks


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Not going to underclock just to run this test, but here it is at 3.9ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Emulators only run a 1-2 cores, but with some math we can deduce a 3ghz processor would score 11.33, or between Haswell and Ivy Bridge.
> 
> AMD normally does terrible in emulators, but it's certainly fast enough to play all the major ones. Have videos on Youtube playing Wii and PS2 all maxed out. Only Wii U has some issues, but that's a pretty new emulator using 1 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still get like 56fps playing Mario Kart 8.


Thanks. My 6600K has about 426 when I recalculate speed to 3.9GHz.

So Ryzen isn't great emulation CPU, the first place performance/price still goes to G3528. But your result confirms that early review from that Iranian site.

We would need to start DolphinGATE.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biohaufen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> [...]
> I do not know if Radeon cards are using MSI by default or not. I seem to think that they do, however, If not, you may also see some benefit. You can check if you check the IRQ of your graphics card in device manager. If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it with my R9 290X and in IRQ I have a negative number (-7), so I would assume that they do not use it either?
Click to expand...

Yes MSI is enabled. I thought that AMD enable it by default in the driver package. I thought that they did but don't have any around to check. I do not understand why Nvidia do not enable it by default.

As a matter of interest. Have you done any SMT on/off benchmark tests? Did you find similar anomalies to the reviews?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> NVIDIA Users want a chance at a quick 5% improvement in Gaming performance without having to update the windows scheduler?
> 
> Tested with 1800X with 3200Mhz Ram and 1080 Ti that was not overclocked. GPU+CPU load Performance under gaming load is closing on a 6900K
> 
> Wendell From Level1techs and I have just finished testing and discovered that by enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on the Nvidia graphics card, the Combined Score disparity to the Physics score (Physics + Graphics load together - this is synthetic but it is doing similar things to games that put a reasonable load on the CPU)
> 
> https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20
> 
> details on the registry changes required here:
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff544246(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> I do not know if Radeon cards are using MSI by default or not. I seem to think that they do, however, If not, you may also see some benefit. You can check if you check the IRQ of your graphics card in device manager. If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled
> 
> We have not had a chance to see if the SMT on/off behaviour has been improved or not, but i suspect that if it does not resolve the problem, it will help alleviate it.


Aah I forgot about this, did it a while ago due to high DPC Latencies for a nVidia card, it was sharing IRQ's with a USB controller and my LAN on WIndows. MSI is enabled by default on Linux for the nVidia driver, get about 20FPS more with Dota 2 on Linux natively. After the Win MSI fix, things improved a bit.

Good job at LevelOneTechs, congrats. Now aim to knock the 6950K off of first place on TimeSpy.

The Radeon cards as far as I know has MSI enabled by default.

Here is a longer slightly older guide to MSI from Guru3D for anyone interested.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378044


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Thanks. My 6600K has about 426 when I recalculate speed to 3.9GHz.
> 
> So Ryzen isn't great emulation CPU, the first place performance/price still goes to G3528. But your result confirms that early review from that Iranian site.
> 
> We would need to start DolphinGATE.


Well this is a really old benchmark so isn't optimized for newer systems. It also can already run the Wii at more than full speed even by these test results.

Things will get better with new software and as we can better tune our systems. Just running at 2933 RAM vs 2133 can dramatically boost the speed of the Wii U emulator (2933 on the left). Faster speeds will help even more.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> NVIDIA Users want a chance at a quick 5% improvement in Gaming performance without having to update the windows scheduler?
> 
> Tested with 1800X with 3200Mhz Ram and 1080 Ti that was not overclocked. GPU+CPU load Performance under gaming load is closing on a 6900K
> 
> Wendell From Level1techs and I have just finished testing and discovered that by enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on the Nvidia graphics card, the Combined Score disparity to the Physics score (Physics + Graphics load together - this is synthetic but it is doing similar things to games that put a reasonable load on the CPU)
> 
> https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20
> 
> details on the registry changes required here:
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff544246(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> I do not know if Radeon cards are using MSI by default or not. I seem to think that they do, however, If not, you may also see some benefit. You can check if you check the IRQ of your graphics card in device manager. If it is a +positive number then MSI is not enabled
> 
> We have not had a chance to see if the SMT on/off behaviour has been improved or not, but i suspect that if it does not resolve the problem, it will help alleviate it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying this, but am a bit lost on how to do it properly, do I have to save that registry code as a reg file and then execute it?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I have found this small utility that will allow you to switch to MSI Easily. You will need to run as administrator, select your Nvidia Card, hit apply and reboot

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hrxw4rsb9xnw1ei/MSI_util.zip


----------



## ChronoBodi

anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?


To answer the question in the tweet "what happened?" MAGIC


----------



## Z0eff

Now that's interesting. Scheduler in windows fixed or something?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?


My guess would be faster memory support in the bios and the new windows update has "gaming mode" that is supposed to recognize games, pause background tasks and give the game priority. Maybe they also enabled MSI as well


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?


Can someone confirm there is a gain in game performance. I can't do anything, waiting for my new sticks..


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Now that's interesting. Scheduler in windows fixed or something?


 I did point out before that the scheduler issues were a symptom being caused by another underlying contention issue. I was told that I was an Idiot.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be faster memory support in the bios and the new windows update has "gaming mode" that is supposed to recognize games, pause background tasks and give the game priority. Maybe they also enabled MSI as well
Click to expand...

I can confirm that, at least with a 1080Ti, there is a performance boost if you enable MSI on Nvidia cards. all Nvidia cars should see at least some improvement


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have found this small utility that will allow you to switch to MSI Easily. You will need to run as administrator, select your Nvidia Card, hit apply and reboot
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hrxw4rsb9xnw1ei/MSI_util.zip


Convenient, just did it for the 1080.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have found this small utility that will allow you to switch to MSI Easily. You will need to run as administrator, select your Nvidia Card, hit apply and reboot
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hrxw4rsb9xnw1ei/MSI_util.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient, just did it for the 1080.
Click to expand...

Please let us know what you find. I have only had the one machine available with 1800x and 1080Ti. I have noticed the same behavior with 1700 and 1700X so this should work and improve performance by some amount

We tested against the combined score in firestrike as it allows you to compared that against Graphics alone and CPU alone tests and measure the relative disparity that is seen in the combined test


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Well this is a really old benchmark so isn't optimized for newer systems. It also can already run the Wii at more than full speed even by these test results.
> 
> Things will get better with new software and as we can better tune our systems. Just running at 2933 RAM vs 2133 can dramatically boost the speed of the Wii U emulator (2933 on the left). Faster speeds will help even more.


It's not about how fast current emulator can run, it's about differences between CPUs. For example it shows the drastic difference between Ivy and Haswell, which doesn't show in normal applications that much, but it's quite visible in emulation. It's quite useful benchmark because no company optimized against it. Ryzen was very well tested against Cinebench, thus Cinebech shows very little about Ryzen weaknesses.

Another interesting benchmark was Excel test. Not actual speed in Excel, but power usage. It was the first time I seen Excel benchmark to use the same power consumption as the Prime.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?


Wow WTH? Magic


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Please let us know what you find. I have only had the one machine available with 1800x and 1080Ti. I have noticed the same behavior with 1700 and 1700X so this should work and improve performance by some amount
> 
> We tested against the combined score in firestrike as it allows you to compared that against Graphics alone and CPU alone tests and measure the relative disparity that is seen in the combined test


I can't say for sure if i'll see improvements, i'm only ever really playing overwatch and my gpu is never 99% and i was never unhappy with the performance. I know last summer when Pascal launched there was a huge debacle about DPC latency problems and at the time i was on a 970, bought a 1070 and indeed it had problems. Ended up getting a 980 Ti since it wasn't effected. Circumstances have made it so i have this 1080 now and i didn't bother to really do any testing since i wasn't having audio problems and knew Nvidia pushed some hotfix that mostly addressed the problem.

I'll check with LatencyMon during gameplay and see how it looks there at least. The utility did change my value from 16 i think it was to -2 now after the reboot.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have found this small utility that will allow you to switch to MSI Easily. You will need to run as administrator, select your Nvidia Card, hit apply and reboot
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hrxw4rsb9xnw1ei/MSI_util.zip


Thank you, however I didn't find any improvents on the fire strike combined test, ran it 3 or 4 times and each time with a very different score, one was 6600 and the worst was ~5400. Without MSI enabled It scored around 6300.

Appreciated you shared it anyway









Well, I even managed to get the highest score to date with MSI disabled (Rebooted to make effectve the changes)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18735531?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Good job at LevelOneTechs, congrats. Now aim to knock the 6950K off of first place on TimeSpy.


Probably have to knock off a few 5960Xs, first.









I don't have TimeSpy, or any 3DMark stuff on my 5960X rig any more, but what kind of physics scores are you guys getting in just plain ol' Firestrike? I still have my submissions in the various benchmark threads here to compare, though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Good job at LevelOneTechs, congrats. Now aim to knock the 6950K off of first place on TimeSpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to knock off a few 5960Xs, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have TimeSpy, or any 3DMark stuff on my 5960X rig any more, but what kind of physics scores are you guys getting in just plain ol' Firestrike? I still have my submissions in the various benchmark threads here to compare, though.
Click to expand...

21,500 @ 4.150 ghz


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Please let us know what you find. I have only had the one machine available with 1800x and 1080Ti. I have noticed the same behavior with 1700 and 1700X so this should work and improve performance by some amount
> 
> We tested against the combined score in firestrike as it allows you to compared that against Graphics alone and CPU alone tests and measure the relative disparity that is seen in the combined test
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure if i'll see improvements, i'm only ever really playing overwatch and my gpu is never 99% and i was never unhappy with the performance. I know last summer when Pascal launched there was a huge debacle about DPC latency problems and at the time i was on a 970, bought a 1070 and indeed it had problems. Ended up getting a 980 Ti since it wasn't effected. Circumstances have made it so i have this 1080 now and i didn't bother to really do any testing since i wasn't having audio problems and knew Nvidia pushed some hotfix that mostly addressed the problem.
> 
> I'll check with LatencyMon during gameplay and see how it looks there at least. The utility did change my value from 16 i think it was to -2 now after the reboot.
Click to expand...

I have a 1070, went through the DPC latency thing. It was driver related, took Nvidia 2 driver updates to fix it. I Got one of the first Micron Memory cards and ended up being the guy who ultimately worked out where Nvidia had to look to fix the memory bug with the bios update.

I normally disable the nvidia audio because I never use it anyway. Just another thing to take processor cycles away.

Changing IRQ to a negative number is exactly what you want to see. Please let me know what the latency results are. It would be interesting to compare before and after results


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have a 1070, went through the DPC latency thing. It was driver related, took Nvidia 2 driver updates to fix it. I Got one of the first Micron Memory cards and ended up being the guy who ultimately worked out where Nvidia had to look to fix the memory bug with the bios update.
> 
> *I normally disable the nvidia audio because I never use it anyway. Just another thing to take processor cycles away.*
> 
> Changing IRQ to a negative number is exactly what you want to see. Please let me know what the latency results are. It would be interesting to compare before and after results


You mean the audio driver bundled into the drivers? I untick everything there and only install the main driver and physx if theres a newer version.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Good job at LevelOneTechs, congrats. Now aim to knock the 6950K off of first place on TimeSpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to knock off a few 5960Xs, first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have TimeSpy, or any 3DMark stuff on my 5960X rig any more, but what kind of physics scores are you guys getting in just plain ol' Firestrike? I still have my submissions in the various benchmark threads here to compare, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21,500 @ 4.150 ghz
Click to expand...

He wasn't aiming for a record. Just pleasantly surprised

That was our testing with MSI enabled and a 100Mhz p-state overclock. Wendel had not even overclocked the Graphics card at that stage so I don't think it will last that long.

This is from my initial analysis. The scores are just random but different machines from the advanced search results and they are using 1080. The only score that is important to look at in my investigation is the efficiency scores that I have calculated from FS Combined score/physics score. You can calculate your own scores and see how they compare if you want.

just looking here we see that Ryzen has something that is impeding performance that is not specific to CPU or GPU but only when both sides are being hammered so the conclusion is that it is something in between. 6900K and 7700K do not seem to have that same affliction.


GTX1080  6900K     3DMark Score22,072.0021,614.00Graphics Score25,157.0025,088.00Physics Score24,828.0023,767.00Combined Score10,581.009,941.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.42617206380.4182690285   Ryzen 1700     3DMark Score18,967.0018,720.00Graphics Score24,031.0024,159.00Physics Score20,379.0020,420.00Combined Score7,066.006,655.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.34672947640.3259059745   i7-7700K     3DMark Score20,911.0020,863.00Graphics Score25,639.0025,594.00Physics Score17,111.0016,608.00Combined Score10,202.0010,421.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.59622465080.6274686898


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> He wasn't aiming for a record. Just pleasantly surprised


Yeah,Yetta wanted to knock off the top 6950X (a record, if you will), but judging from physics scores (in Firestrike) thus far, I'm not seeing too many over 22K with Ryzen - and my ol' 5960X does 22K+ in all the top Firestrike entries I've posted.

Looks like a new microcode release today, I bet all that's about to change


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Other than getting OC stable within my stability parameters I've had *0* issue from mobo.
> 
> On first install I had Q-LED for RAM and Q-Code 0d. As so much had been posted about how bad the C6H for "bricking", etc I thought it was the mobo. Turned out the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ was DOA, RMA'd waiting on return. Grabbed some 2x4GB Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14 at local retailer and even though RAM not on QVL it worked.
> 
> I flashed to 0902 without issue using flashback feature.
> 
> I've had no "updating bios" message on boot up, no "bricking", I have no cold or warm boot issues. All devices like USB/SATA SSD & HDD work as needed. Fan profile setting for the 2 headers I use work perfect. Voltage points work as needed.
> 
> I have had no multiple boot syndrome on board either, I push power on via case button it does 1 cycle of Q-LED/Q-Codes as it should and goes to OS.
> 
> I had slight ~5°C temp out on tCTL/CPU on 0902, this assessment was done by knowing room temp and location of mobo temp sensor plus roughly knowing my case airflow setup. Once I disabled Sense MI Skew in ROM as highlighted by Elmor to a SpecChum my temps were what I had assessed.
> 
> My stability issue for OC may just be poor sample, could be as platform is immature too much of an ask. Dunno, but I do not question the quality of board and Asus (Elmor and [email protected]) have done more to answer questions and give FW updates than any other mobo reps on OCN AFAIK.


Zero issues with the C6H as well. Just plugged it in, set CL14 32000MHz on bios, installed windows, restarted , did a bios flash to 0902 and that was it. Won't be overclocking till Bios matures a bit firdt, though.


----------



## gupsterg

@lightofhonor

+rep for RAM speed test video share







.

@Kuivamaa

+rep for share







, what RAM you running? cheers







.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> He wasn't aiming for a record. Just pleasantly surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,Yetta wanted to knock off the top 6950X (a record, if you will), but judging from physics scores (in Firestrike) thus far, I'm not seeing too many over 22K with Ryzen - and my ol' 5960X does 22K+ in all the top Firestrike entries I've posted.
> 
> Looks like a new microcode release today, I bet all that's about to change
Click to expand...

I know. It is certainly not as finely tuned as the intel but right now. But you are also not buying Ryzen to be delicate, you are getting a sledgehammer because you want to open a walnut.

I have fastest of a certain combination benchmark records too. It may not mean much but It does make you feel good


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have found this small utility that will allow you to switch to MSI Easily. You will need to run as administrator, select your Nvidia Card, hit apply and reboot
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hrxw4rsb9xnw1ei/MSI_util.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, however I didn't find any improvents on the fire strike combined test, ran it 3 or 4 times and each time with a very different score, one was 6600 and the worst was ~5400. Without MSI enabled It scored around 6300.
> 
> Appreciated you shared it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I even managed to get the highest score to date with MSI disabled (Rebooted to make effectve the changes)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18735531?
Click to expand...

you are running at the higher end of what ryzens are doing. Most are 6000-7000. How have you set up your bios settings?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Recently updated Windows and it's behaving funny. I'm about to check my system's integrity and trace down driver issues. Windows 10 always wants to install incompatible drivers.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What exactly does this reading signify if good or bad?
> Possibly, but after being away from the PC initially and somehow having my boot drive corrupt, I feel like it is something else.
> 
> - Away for 2 days with PC off, boot to bsod's and boot drive corruption
> - Reinstall windows that night, next morning no power to board.
> 
> Weather was clear both days, no resets in the house, pc on a surge protector, it just seems very odd.


I signifies if my problem is unique.

Corruption sounds like memory.

Try testing individual sticks.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lightofhonor
> 
> +rep for RAM speed test video share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Kuivamaa
> 
> +rep for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what RAM you running? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


TridentZ CL14 3000 but it runs 3200 just fine, same timings.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have a 1070, went through the DPC latency thing. It was driver related, took Nvidia 2 driver updates to fix it. I Got one of the first Micron Memory cards and ended up being the guy who ultimately worked out where Nvidia had to look to fix the memory bug with the bios update.
> 
> I normally disable the nvidia audio because I never use it anyway. Just another thing to take processor cycles away.
> 
> Changing IRQ to a negative number is exactly what you want to see. Please let me know what the latency results are. It would be interesting to compare before and after results




Almost 2 hours of just sitting on desktop with chrome open, went afk for over an hour as well. Nvidia driver casues biggest DPC latency. Wonder what an AMD GPU would be like. Either way im not experiencing any issues with audio etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> TridentZ CL14 3000 but it runs 3200 just fine, same timings.


+rep







. I noticed your on 0902, I'm gonna stick to that.

I just went back after trying 1001 and temps were badly "borked" for me.

Tried changing T Offset / Sense MI Skew to get it right and no luck







.


----------



## icyeye

can someone tell me do we got some benefit from overclocking bus speed in real world scenario or should we leave it since past 104 our pci 3.0 dropping to 2.0 ?thanks


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have a 1070, went through the DPC latency thing. It was driver related, took Nvidia 2 driver updates to fix it. I Got one of the first Micron Memory cards and ended up being the guy who ultimately worked out where Nvidia had to look to fix the memory bug with the bios update.
> 
> I normally disable the nvidia audio because I never use it anyway. Just another thing to take processor cycles away.
> 
> Changing IRQ to a negative number is exactly what you want to see. Please let me know what the latency results are. It would be interesting to compare before and after results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 2 hours of just sitting on desktop with chrome open, went afk for over an hour as well. Nvidia driver casues biggest DPC latency. Wonder what an AMD GPU would be like. Either way im not experiencing any issues with audio etc.
Click to expand...

That looks ok. While the highest latency is the nvidia kernel mode driver, it is not actually that high. I wonder what the graph would look like with and without MSI on under gaming?

Your HD audio may benefit from the MSI treatment.

Was Chrome open with one of those pages with lot of animations and java script type applications? Chrome creating lots of hard page faults and using CPU used to be resolved by clearing the Chrome cache and still may be a thing. It seems that Chrome will allow the cache directory to get large over time. Periodically it will index the cache in the background taking up large amounts of memory and CPU resources while not reporting to the operating system with much detail.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> can someone tell me do we got some benefit from overclocking bus speed in real world scenario or should we leave it since past 104 our pci 3.0 dropping to 2.0 ?thanks


Depends on what you are trying to achieve.

My K7 isn't that good with Memory OC that I have to return to 3200 after trying 3333 and 3400.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> you are running at the higher end of what ryzens are doing. Most are 6000-7000. How have you set up your bios settings?


It's quite funny because it scores higher on the balanced plan rather than on the high performance one. I always had run fire strike on the high performance plan and got low combined scores.

Greetings.


----------



## Lance01

User Benchmark

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3172664


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What exactly does this reading signify if good or bad?
> Possibly, but after being away from the PC initially and somehow having my boot drive corrupt, I feel like it is something else.
> 
> - Away for 2 days with PC off, boot to bsod's and boot drive corruption
> - Reinstall windows that night, next morning no power to board.
> 
> Weather was clear both days, no resets in the house, pc on a surge protector, it just seems very odd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I signifies if my problem is unique.
> 
> Corruption sounds like memory.
> 
> Try testing individual sticks.


Check drivers. Windows 10 is notorious for installing bad drivers on me. I'm like OH SNAP my OC broke! Then I go in follow the BCCODE codes and it turns out my graphics driver was changed to what they thought I should be on.


----------



## navjack27

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3172721

here is mine. i didn't close anything, i had teamspeak open and stuff


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> you are running at the higher end of what ryzens are doing. Most are 6000-7000. How have you set up your bios settings?
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite funny because it scores higher on the balanced plan rather than on the high performance one. I always had run fire strike on the high performance plan and got low combined scores.
> 
> Greetings.
Click to expand...

That is really interesting. I wonder if that is something unique to you? if you run on balanced is it just combined or everything that is higher?

So you are running 1700 at 3.95. is your memory at 3200Mhz?

Have you done any tuning to motherboard settings?

After a slow start, Asrock boards are really starting to look like they have their act together a lot better than the others


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That is really interesting. I wonder if that is something unique to you? if you run on balanced is it just combined or everything that is higher?
> 
> So you are running 1700 at 3.95. is your memory at 3200Mhz?
> 
> Have you done any tuning to motherboard settings?
> 
> After a slow start, Asrock boards are really starting to look like they have their act together a lot better than the others


WOW That'd be a first if ASRock went from soup to shine with AMD. I've not bought an ASRock in years due to poor build quality.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That is really interesting. I wonder if that is something unique to you? if you run on balanced is it just combined or everything that is higher?
> 
> So you are running 1700 at 3.95. is your memory at 3200Mhz?
> 
> Have you done any tuning to motherboard settings?
> 
> After a slow start, Asrock boards are really starting to look like they have their act together a lot better than the others


Nope no tuning at all, just W10 fresh install, here is the complete test http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18738781


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That is really interesting. I wonder if that is something unique to you? if you run on balanced is it just combined or everything that is higher?
> 
> So you are running 1700 at 3.95. is your memory at 3200Mhz?
> 
> Have you done any tuning to motherboard settings?
> 
> After a slow start, Asrock boards are really starting to look like they have their act together a lot better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> WOW That'd be a first if ASRock went from soup to shine with AMD. I've not bought an ASRock in years due to poor build quality.
Click to expand...

They just seem to work, or so it seems. I have never owned one cause I thought the same thing


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> That is really interesting. I wonder if that is something unique to you? if you run on balanced is it just combined or everything that is higher?
> 
> So you are running 1700 at 3.95. is your memory at 3200Mhz?
> 
> Have you done any tuning to motherboard settings?
> 
> After a slow start, Asrock boards are really starting to look like they have their act together a lot better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no tuning at all, just W10 fresh install, here is the complete test http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18738781
Click to expand...

sorry. it tells me I saw it


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> They just seem to work, or so it seems. I have never owned one cause I thought the same thing


Jetway used to be really good back in it's day and progressively got worse.

I thought ASRock was going the way of the Jetway.


----------



## navjack27

My mind was changed to ASRock with my x99 build.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 3200 c14 Ram?


These are my sticks http://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/kfa2-hof-ddr4-3600.html

But I only can set them to 2933 cl14 at the moment, hope newer bios improves higher frequencies stability, it boots to windows at 3200 but crashes after a while


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> He wasn't aiming for a record. Just pleasantly surprised
> 
> That was our testing with MSI enabled and a 100Mhz p-state overclock. Wendel had not even overclocked the Graphics card at that stage so I don't think it will last that long.
> 
> This is from my initial analysis. The scores are just random but different machines from the advanced search results and they are using 1080. The only score that is important to look at in my investigation is the efficiency scores that I have calculated from FS Combined score/physics score. You can calculate your own scores and see how they compare if you want.
> 
> just looking here we see that Ryzen has something that is impeding performance that is not specific to CPU or GPU but only when both sides are being hammered so the conclusion is that it is something in between. 6900K and 7700K do not seem to have that same affliction.
> 
> 
> GTX1080  6900K     3DMark Score22,072.0021,614.00Graphics Score25,157.0025,088.00Physics Score24,828.0023,767.00Combined Score10,581.009,941.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.42617206380.4182690285   Ryzen 1700     3DMark Score18,967.0018,720.00Graphics Score24,031.0024,159.00Physics Score20,379.0020,420.00Combined Score7,066.006,655.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.34672947640.3259059745   i7-7700K     3DMark Score20,911.0020,863.00Graphics Score25,639.0025,594.00Physics Score17,111.0016,608.00Combined Score10,202.0010,421.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.59622465080.6274686898


The scores should improve as the chipset matures and patches come rolling out. Still impressive as is.


----------



## AlphaC

https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20
Quote:


> We're doing a build video with this system, pictured above. It is a:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1800x running @ 4.1ghz (Pstates overclock, 1.2v SOC voltage, ~1.41v chip voltage)
> ASRock Taichi X370 P1.54 (beta) BIOS.
> Bitfenix Shogun Case,
> GSkill DDR4-3200 TridentZ 16-16-16-34 timings, running @ full 3200mhz.
> Noctua NH-D15 Tower CPU Cooler
> Toshiba RD-400 NVMe SSD
> CoolerMaster 750M PSU
> EVGA GTX 1080Ti (thanks @zeta for letting us use it!)


Top score Fire Strike score achieved with a Taichi apparently

I believe it has been posted here already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> anyone, what to make of this, Bits and Chip rebenching on the new Windows update?


We will see what happens but it is likely game level optimizations & memory that has proper speed + timings. Going form Windows 10 to Windows 7 never yielded such large improvements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> But I have not heard a single complaint about any x370 Asrock boards.
> 
> CH6 were bricking themselves and not liking memory that much, Gigabyte Gaming 5 started well and seem to have faded with failures. No-one is talking about MSI. Biostar has no features in the bios and then there is Asrock, performing well, plug things in and it works, flexible features in the bioses. I had been thinking CH6, It certainly does have the sex appeal, but it seems also the high maintenance as well.
> 
> If someone is looking for a new board now, probably worth a look


X370 Fatal1ty K4 and X370 Killer SLI are iffy > 3.9GHz if you don't cool the VRMs though. I remember the Youtube review had a thermal result of > 60°C for 3.85GHz @ 1.356V or something similar.
Also the Killer SLI appears to lack USB 3.1 Gen 2.

The Taichi / Fatal1ty Pro seem to be tremendous value given how high priced the CH VI Hero and MSI Titanium are. Just the mosfets alone would be ~$32 & ac wifi I would value at ~ $20-30.


----------



## Neokolzia

Just sent back my 3200 C16 Trident Z RGB for refund to newegg, and purchasing a kit of C16 3600, which should hopefully run 3200 out of the box with those Samsung B dies.. xD since I'm still waiting on my motherboard for unknown amount of time.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> My K7 isn't that good with Memory OC that I have to return to 3200 after trying 3333 and 3400.


i am interested in gameplay and hownis it related since we got reduced PCI 3.0 to 2.0 after we passed 105 buss speed


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> They just seem to work, or so it seems. I have never owned one cause I thought the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> Jetway used to be really good back in it's day and progressively got worse.
> 
> I thought ASRock was going the way of the Jetway.
Click to expand...

But I have not heard a single complaint about any x370 Asrock boards.

CH6 were bricking themselves and not liking memory that much, Gigabyte Gaming 5 started well and seem to have faded with failures. No-one is talking about MSI. Biostar has no features in the bios and then there is Asrock, performing well, plug things in and it works, flexible features in the bioses. I had been thinking CH6, It certainly does have the sex appeal, but it seems also the high maintenance as well.

If someone is looking for a new board now, probably worth a look


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> My K7 isn't that good with Memory OC that I have to return to 3200 after trying 3333 and 3400.
> 
> 
> 
> i am interested in gameplay and hownis it related since we got reduced PCI 3.0 to 2.0 after we passed 105 buss speed
Click to expand...

PCIe 2 and PCIe 3differences are pretty minimal in Gaming performance. You may lose 1-2 fps


----------



## Lance01

Here was my first try. Will have to work one some tweeking

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18739346


----------



## Keith Myers

My Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 memory boots fine into Windows 10 using the 3200 DOCP profile on stock timings on my ASUS Prime X370 Pro motherboard. Runs for somewhere between 8-16 hours before dumping on full load utilization with distributed computing. Mini-dumps point at memory issues. System at 3.8 Ghz. I've been trying to find the sweet spot and think that backing off to 2933 is going to be the ticket. System has been up over a day now at 2933 with no issues. This RAM ended up being single rank, SK Hynix dies.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIe 2 and PCIe 3differences are pretty minimal in Gaming performance. You may lose 1-2 fps


Maybe for single gpu. Gen 2 is 8x/4x in sli or xfire...

8x not horrible....4x not good.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://level1techs.com/article/fastest-ryzen-1800x-system-world-2017-03-20
> Top score Fire Strike score achieved with a Taichi apparently
> 
> I believe it has been posted here already.
> We will see what happens but it is likely game level optimizations & memory that has proper speed + timings. Going form Windows 10 to Windows 7 never yielded such large improvements.
> X370 Fatal1ty K4 and X370 Killer SLI are iffy > 3.9GHz if you don't cool the VRMs though. I remember the Youtube review had a thermal result of > 60°C for 3.85GHz @ 1.356V or something similar.
> Also the Killer SLI appears to lack USB 3.1 Gen 2.
> 
> The Taichi / Fatal1ty Pro seem to be tremendous value given how high priced the CH VI Hero and MSI Titanium are. Just the mosfets alone would be ~$32 & ac wifi I would value at ~ $20-30.


No issue running my Killer board at 3.9/1.3v.

12 phase power on the Killer boards vs 10 phase on the MSI? Or am I reading that wrong...


----------



## bloot

My Killer SLI works pretty fine so far, I'm at 3.95GHz with 1.33125 volts and pretty good temps on a H110i GT.


----------



## Lance01

2nd try and last run before bed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12069596


----------



## chew*

Results done with hpet off can be bugged in win 10 due to RTC. Thus reason hwbot is rejecting 10.

If it looks to good to be true....


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> But I have not heard a single complaint about any x370 Asrock boards.
> 
> CH6 were bricking themselves and not liking memory that much, Gigabyte Gaming 5 started well and seem to have faded with failures. No-one is talking about MSI. Biostar has no features in the bios and then there is Asrock, performing well, plug things in and it works, flexible features in the bioses. I had been thinking CH6, It certainly does have the sex appeal, but it seems also the high maintenance as well.
> 
> If someone is looking for a new board now, probably worth a look


Gigabyte is definitely not the best this time around considering I was able to do 2666mhz on my RAM on four sticks prior to my BIOS upgrade. I'm hoping they bring back some manual overclocking support to the Gigabyte boards. The combination of the Gaming 5 and RGB ram has been terrible too.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Results done with hpet off can be bugged in win 10 due to RTC. Thus reason hwbot is rejecting 10.
> 
> If it looks to good to be true....


I think if we have a bug where the timer is broken as in faster we're not really harnessing the CPU to it's fullest.


----------



## chew*

Its a big jump. Submit it to hwbot. They will reject it quick enough if they feel it is bugged. Then you will have an answer and a detailed explanation.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ok, something is killing Gigabyte Gaming 5 boards. Mine is not dead.

I can confirm that BlueJ's and SJK's Gaming 5s are dead, and both have flashed/changed their BIOS, whereas I did not touch or flash my BIOS at all, still on original F3 bios.

So.... I am wondering if flashing to what Gigabyte has now, Beta Bios, is well, not a good idea on an inherently "beta" platform to begin with.

So, not enough of a sample size though, but, it's something. Two Gaming 5s are dead, both known to be flashed to beta BIOS and reflashed back to regular stock bios, then they're dead.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIe 2 and PCIe 3differences are pretty minimal in Gaming performance. You may lose 1-2 fps
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for single gpu. Gen 2 is 8x/4x in sli or xfire...
> 
> 8x not horrible....4x not good.
Click to expand...

I hear its pretty bad at 4k+ resolutions, triple 4k etc. Gen 2 or even 8x Gen 3 can hurt frames pretty bad in 4k Surround setups.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok, something is killing Gigabyte Gaming 5 boards. Mine is not dead.
> 
> I can confirm that BlueJ's and SJK's Gaming 5s are dead, and both have flashed/changed their BIOS, whereas I did not touch or flash my BIOS at all, still on original F3 bios.
> 
> So.... I am wondering if flashing to what Gigabyte has now, Beta Bios, is well, not a good idea on an inherently "beta" platform to begin with.
> 
> So, not enough of a sample size though, but, it's something. Two Gaming 5s are dead, both known to be flashed to beta BIOS and reflashed back to regular stock bios, then they're dead.


hope same can't be said about k7 and its new Beta bios I'll probably stay stock just incase, I'm not worried about weebing out 10% more fps at cost of pushing the envelope this early.


----------



## Oozypunk

Man overclocking this thing was a journey. To start with though, sorry for the double post to the leaderboards, I posted my 24/7 overclock the first time instead of my highest run.









http://valid.x86.fr/anrw1m

Any tips for getting it past 4.1ghz? I left SMT on, and voltage was already at 1.5v I didn't want to push it too much further.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> hope same can't be said about k7 and its new Beta bios I'll probably stay stock just incase, I'm not worried about weebing out 10% more fps at cost of pushing the envelope this early.


I mean, i got 2666 mhz speed on stock bios, no way i am flashing to anything that might kill my gaming 5 for apparently an 5-8% FPS boost over 2666 mhz speed ram.

It's stable, and not like dying or anything. i'm keeping it on stock bios until there is for sure a stable official bios, but even then.... who's gonna be the guinea pigs for even the official bios?


----------



## MrPerforations

just found a hexus article about 16c/32t ryzen cpu to be launched with x399 motherboards in the summer. have I made a mistake and should wait to see what they have?

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/103675-amd-rumoured-working-16c32t-ryzen-cpu/

oh, clocked to 2.8ghz dont sound fast enough really for a gaming rig.







it will own at production though.


----------



## SLK

Well, guys after a successful overclock to 3.8 along with an undervolt using BIOS F4. My board officially died. Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming 5. Was all working perfect until I shut down for the night. Went to sleep then came back in the evening only to find that my power button wouldn't turn the PC on. Then I looked in the case and saw that the power button LED was no longer lit. Tried a different PSU and nothing.... he's dead Jim.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> hope same can't be said about k7 and its new Beta bios I'll probably stay stock just incase, I'm not worried about weebing out 10% more fps at cost of pushing the envelope this early.


I am using the beta BIOS and extensively testing it. Nothing can be said to it that surpasses or offers better experience than the original BIOS F3.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I mean, i got 2666 mhz speed on stock bios, no way i am flashing to anything that might kill my gaming 5 for apparently an 5-8% FPS boost over 2666 mhz speed ram.
> 
> It's stable, and not like dying or anything. i'm keeping it on stock bios until there is for sure a stable official bios, but even then.... who's gonna be the guinea pigs for even the official bios?


Being a guinea pig is the best part about new tech









I had a scare with my G5 this morning, no power to the board until I pulled the CMOS battery and shorted the battery terminal. I also had my boot drive corrupt while the pc was off for 2 days somehow. All of this was with the F5d beta bios installed; we can't really conclude this is the direct cause with known cases on this site, and it is quite possible Bluej's board wasn't actually toast.

Looking forward to the next beta bios


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I mean, i got 2666 mhz speed on stock bios, no way i am flashing to anything that might kill my gaming 5 for apparently an 5-8% FPS boost over 2666 mhz speed ram.
> 
> It's stable, and not like dying or anything. i'm keeping it on stock bios until there is for sure a stable official bios, but even then.... who's gonna be the guinea pigs for even the official bios?


Did blueJs just not power on like mine? Like literally a complete brick with no power light after shut down?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Did blueJs just not power on like mine? Like literally a complete brick with no power light after shut down?


Take the CMOS battery out with the psu uplugged from wall and board, then short the CMOS battery terminal with a screwdriver. Got my board back this way.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Being a guinea pig is the best part about new tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a scare with my G5 this morning, no power to the board until I pulled the CMOS battery and shorted the battery terminal. I also had my boot drive corrupt while the pc was off for 2 days somehow. All of this was with the F5d beta bios installed; we can't really conclude this is the direct cause with known cases on this site, and it is quite possible Bluej's board wasn't actually toast.
> 
> Looking forward to the next beta bios


you flashed to beta BIOS too! That makes it 3 of you that did, me still on original bios.

Mine lives, the other 3 is going weird or dead. It's something to do with beta bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Well, guys after a successful overclock to 3.8 along with an undervolt using BIOS F4. My board officially died. Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming 5. Was all working perfect until I shut down for the night. Went to sleep then came back in the evening only to find that my power button wouldn't turn the PC on. Then I looked in the case and saw that the power button LED was no longer lit. Tried a different PSU and nothing.... he's dead Jim.


Pull the CMOS battery out and pull out each of the PSU cables from it.

Wait fopr about a minute and connect one by one starting from the Battery.

Also worth looking into changing the BIOS position on Dual BIOS.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> you flashed to beta BIOS too! That makes it 3 of you that did, me still on original bios.
> 
> Mine lives, the other 3 is going weird or dead. It's something to do with beta bios.


Have you left your PC off for a long duration of time? A day or more?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Have you left your PC off for a long duration of time? A day or more?


Yea, considering i go to work and come back on the main rig instead of the TV ryzen rig, so it has been off for 24 hours at a time.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, considering i go to work and come back on the main rig instead of the TV ryzen rig, so it has been off for 24 hours at a time.


Would there be any means of persuading you to keep the ryzen rig off for two days then, for science


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Would there be any means of persuading you to keep the ryzen rig off for two days then, for science


Um, what do we know so far? Am i the only one still on stock f3 bios since i got it? and so far was only off for 24 hours at best.

meanwhile, the other gaming 5s has been flashed to beta bios and things got weird.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Would there be any means of persuading you to keep the ryzen rig off for two days then, for science


lol

I have been away for 3 days from my K7 turned off. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Um, what do we know so far? Am i the only one still on stock f3 bios since i got it? and so far was only off for 24 hours at best.
> 
> meanwhile, the other gaming 5s has been flashed to beta bios and things got weird.


Debating on falling back to stock BIOS because it is that much better than the BETA.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Debating on falling back to stock BIOS because it is that much better than the BETA.


Yea... you know, the Beta bios are called "Beta" for a reason. there is still no... other bios i know of that's official better than F3 for me because i didn't flash to anything else at all. I've noticed there's a F4 official bios, but.... no im not flashing.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> PCIe 2 and PCIe 3differences are pretty minimal in Gaming performance. You may lose 1-2 fps
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for single gpu. Gen 2 is 8x/4x in sli or xfire...
> 
> 8x not horrible....4x not good.
Click to expand...

if you want 2 way sli/xfire it will give you x8/x8 PCIe2 that is equivalent x4/x4 in pcie 3, that is true however The difference is not the huge difference you are thinking it will be.

A sandy bridge [email protected] that can only run PCIe2 with 2x1080 compared to aan Ivy Bridge [email protected] with 2x1080 at PCIe3.0 - The graphics scores are roughly the same. Both are scoring about 40000.

Ivy will do better physics by about 300-500 points better and the combined score is about 2000. Ryzen doesn't have the inter generational IPC differences that this comparison has to deal with. Can Ivy bridge ultimately score higher graphics scores than the Sandy in my example? Sure it can, there are results with Ivy with higher IPC at 5.2 GHZ. This is one of the highest 2600K with sli 1080 that I could find. But the PCIe differences even in SLI dont impact performance that much. A single 1080 only does about 22000-23000

The samples below has Ivy scores are both above and below the sandy example.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9465530 Sandy

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9743098 Ivy

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8941064 Ivy


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Um, what do we know so far? Am i the only one still on stock f3 bios since i got it? and so far was only off for 24 hours at best.
> 
> meanwhile, the other gaming 5s has been flashed to beta bios and things got weird.


Actually to be more precise, my rig was only off for 9 hours overnight after reinstalling windows, within that time something happened and caused the board to lose power; everything was at bios defaults.

While I was away for two days, the PC was off, booted fine but I simply couldn't boot to W10 due to bsods on loading. I had previously been on the F5d bios for 3 days without any issues as far as I can remember. The only odd thing I could think of was that my room was exceptionally cold while I was gone, between 12-15c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> I have been away for 3 days from my K7 turned off. Nothing spectacular.


Which makes me wonder if it is some hardware defect, bios, or just up to some random chance power surge.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pull the CMOS battery out and pull out each of the PSU cables from it.
> 
> Wait fopr about a minute and connect one by one starting from the Battery.
> 
> Also worth looking into changing the BIOS position on Dual BIOS.


Doing this right now. Already have the Bios in the other position. If it boots up, its going straight to BIOS f3.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Doing this right now. Already have the Bios in the other position. If it boots up, its going straight to BIOS f3.


As soon as you can see the power button fully lit, let us know.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Take the CMOS battery out with the psu uplugged from wall and board, then short the CMOS battery terminal with a screwdriver. Got my board back this way.


You sir saved me $$$$ shes alive again!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Doing this right now. Already have the Bios in the other position. If it boots up, its going straight to BIOS f3.


Btw, this "Dead mobo" thing occurs too.... on a Asus Rampage V Extreme I used to have. It wouldn't even turn on unless i did a USB BIOS flashback to restore the BIOS, then it worked fine. I sold that mobo for a reason.

Well then, go see if the backup BIOS works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> You sir saved me $$$$ shes alive again!


reflash f3 back to the other bios chip, and stay on F3.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> You sir saved me $$$$ shes alive again!


Looks like we have a recurring scene here folks.









EDIT: Now that that is alive, for the time being or whatnot, Save your BIOS settings as OC Profiles. Would make it easier to return to previous working settings.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Btw, this "Dead mobo" thing occurs too.... on a Asus Rampage V Extreme I used to have. It wouldn't even turn on unless i did a USB BIOS flashback to restore the BIOS, then it worked fine. I sold that mobo for a reason.
> 
> Well then, go see if the backup BIOS works.
> reflash f3 back to the other bios chip, and stay on F3.


F3 is on the backup bios. I'm gonna stick with that.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> You sir saved me $$$$ shes alive again!


Glad to hear it lives. Wish we a good idea of what the actual problem was though.


----------



## Praetorr

Anybody with a Gigabyte K7 getting code "56" constantly on the error LED?

My system works fine, but it's been like this since day 1 (last Friday).

Stock BIOS, BTW.


----------



## mus1mus

From my short experience, shutting down seems hit or miss. I try to avoid that by restarting into the BIOS to make sure it reboots to previous settings and Press the Power button down to shut down the board.

It may be disconnecting itself from the shutdown command.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> F3 is on the backup bios. I'm gonna stick with that.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5zlegh/how_to_restore_a_bricked_ax370_gaming_5_bios/

From Reddit on how to reflash the main bios:

How to restore a bricked AX370 Gaming 5 BIOS self.Amd
Submitted 5 days ago * by GhostMotleyXT

The Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 seems to be a popular choice for those building a Ryzen system, so I figured I'd share my experience on how to recover the main BIOS if it bricks itself.
First, some backstory...

I got my AMD R7 1700 and Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 yesterday, and in the past 24 hours I've had six system crashes, the main BIOS bricked itself and the backup BIOS nearly bricked itself too, thought I'd share some tips on how I managed to restore the main BIOS, as far as I can tell, it isn't listed anywhere in the manual on how you actually do this.

It should be noted, the BIOS didn't brick itself due to an unstable overclock or brick while I was updating the BIOS, it just randomly bricked itself after a system crash.

If you don't have a second PC, I recommend all AX370 Gaming 5 owners keep handy a USB stick with a BIOS file on it, that way if this happens you are prepared.

Step 1) Unplug everything, remove the CMOS battery and press the clear CMOS button, which is located in the top right corner of the board (the black switch opposite the white one)

Step 2) Down near the the bottom PCIE slot you'll see two switches, the bottom switch related to the soundcard, the top switch allows you to select between the main BIOS (1) which is the default and the backup BIOS (2), move the top switch over to 2.

Step 3) Plug the CMOS battery back in and connect everything back up (remember to have the USB with the BIOS file plugged in), turn on your PC, if nothing happens or it continuously loops for more than around 30 seconds, shut the PC down and remove the CMOS battery, now connect everything back up and try again without the CMOS battery installed (this is what I needed to do)

Step 4) If your PC successfully posts, begin tapping the 'End' key, this will bring you to the Q-Flash utility, before you do anything on-screen, flip the switch back to the main BIOS (1), now proceed to select your USB, select the BIOS file and flash your BIOS. Your PC will restart once complete.
If all goes well, your main BIOS should now be restored, once it is, you can power down and reinsert the CMOS battery (if applicable)
I'll also mention that I used the F4 BIOS to do this recovery, the F5c and F5d BIOS should work fine as well.


----------



## SLK

I was on BIOS F4 when it happened. Kind of bricked it self after shut down I guess. I was messing with F5D for a bit but that BIOS was bugged.

3.8ghz @ 1.264v now. Memory still at 2400mhz until good updates come our way. Running all 4 dimms though,


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5zlegh/how_to_restore_a_bricked_ax370_gaming_5_bios/
> 
> From Reddit on how to reflash the main bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How to restore a bricked AX370 Gaming 5 BIOS self.Amd
> Submitted 5 days ago * by GhostMotleyXT
> 
> The Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 seems to be a popular choice for those building a Ryzen system, so I figured I'd share my experience on how to recover the main BIOS if it bricks itself.
> First, some backstory...
> 
> I got my AMD R7 1700 and Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 yesterday, and in the past 24 hours I've had six system crashes, the main BIOS bricked itself and the backup BIOS nearly bricked itself too, thought I'd share some tips on how I managed to restore the main BIOS, as far as I can tell, it isn't listed anywhere in the manual on how you actually do this.
> 
> It should be noted, the BIOS didn't brick itself due to an unstable overclock or brick while I was updating the BIOS, it just randomly bricked itself after a system crash.
> 
> If you don't have a second PC, I recommend all AX370 Gaming 5 owners keep handy a USB stick with a BIOS file on it, that way if this happens you are prepared.
> 
> Step 1) Unplug everything, remove the CMOS battery and press the clear CMOS button, which is located in the top right corner of the board (the black switch opposite the white one)
> 
> Step 2) Down near the the bottom PCIE slot you'll see two switches, the bottom switch related to the soundcard, the top switch allows you to select between the main BIOS (1) which is the default and the backup BIOS (2), move the top switch over to 2.
> 
> Step 3) Plug the CMOS battery back in and connect everything back up (remember to have the USB with the BIOS file plugged in), turn on your PC, if nothing happens or it continuously loops for more than around 30 seconds, shut the PC down and remove the CMOS battery, now connect everything back up and try again without the CMOS battery installed (this is what I needed to do)
> 
> Step 4) If your PC successfully posts, begin tapping the 'End' key, this will bring you to the Q-Flash utility, before you do anything on-screen, flip the switch back to the main BIOS (1), now proceed to select your USB, select the BIOS file and flash your BIOS. Your PC will restart once complete.
> If all goes well, your main BIOS should now be restored, once it is, you can power down and reinsert the CMOS battery (if applicable)
> I'll also mention that I used the F4 BIOS to do this recovery, the F5c and F5d BIOS should work fine as well.


The thing is, I didn't have to do anything to my bios. I simply pulled the CMOS battery, 24pin, power cable, and then shorted the terminal. The board posted and there is currently no issue with the bios (F5d still). If it happens again tomorrow morning or the next day I'll flash back to F3. Until this happens to someone with an F3 bios or I flashback and don't have the issue, I'm not entirely convinced the cause is the bios, could be hardware based as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Anybody with a Gigabyte K7 getting code "56" constantly on the error LED?
> 
> My system works fine, but it's been like this since day 1 (last Friday).
> 
> Stock BIOS, BTW.


Well, Manual says it's an Invalid CPU Speed.


----------



## SLK

Mine is FF at boot, then moves to 56. Stock or overclocked.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, Manual says it's an Invalid CPU Speed.


That's just it though! My CPU is 100% stock for the time being.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Mine is FF at boot, then moves to 56. Stock or overclocked.


Good to hear I'm not completely alone.

Hearing all this discussion of boards bricking has got me nervous I suppose... I think I'll stay on the stock BIOS until some time has passed.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> He wasn't aiming for a record. Just pleasantly surprised
> 
> That was our testing with MSI enabled and a 100Mhz p-state overclock. Wendel had not even overclocked the Graphics card at that stage so I don't think it will last that long.
> 
> This is from my initial analysis. The scores are just random but different machines from the advanced search results and they are using 1080. The only score that is important to look at in my investigation is the efficiency scores that I have calculated from FS Combined score/physics score. You can calculate your own scores and see how they compare if you want.
> 
> just looking here we see that Ryzen has something that is impeding performance that is not specific to CPU or GPU but only when both sides are being hammered so the conclusion is that it is something in between. 6900K and 7700K do not seem to have that same affliction.
> 
> 
> GTX1080  6900K     3DMark Score22,072.0021,614.00Graphics Score25,157.0025,088.00Physics Score24,828.0023,767.00Combined Score10,581.009,941.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.42617206380.4182690285   Ryzen 1700     3DMark Score18,967.0018,720.00Graphics Score24,031.0024,159.00Physics Score20,379.0020,420.00Combined Score7,066.006,655.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.34672947640.3259059745   i7-7700K     3DMark Score20,911.0020,863.00Graphics Score25,639.0025,594.00Physics Score17,111.0016,608.00Combined Score10,202.0010,421.00   Efficiency Comb/Physics0.59622465080.6274686898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scores should improve as the chipset matures and patches come rolling out. Still impressive as is.
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree. I am not trying to attack AMD.

I have identified an issue that I am putting down to x370/Ryzen platform Immaturity.

Thing is though, to fix a problem you have to actually find the problem and this launch and the Reviews has been really strange.

All the reviewers on mass found a hole in performance right where they had decided was the sweet spot to stress the CPU. No dispute, there is an issue - It needs attention and needs fixing. SMT on/off behavior was strange, reduced gaming framerates at 1080p with 1 Titan XP etc.

Problem is, that on mass these "analytical" reviewers, with only one data point to go on dropped everything, declared that Ryzen was flawed at gaming. No investigation with a 1060 to see if what they saw was consistent with lower cards, no analysis of what they had actually been testing, they were so entrenched with the thought that what they were testing was CPU only, they forgot that the GPU and CPU are connected with something in the middle that was brand new and unseen before. Every review posted the quite acceptable Firestrike physics scores and totally ignored the really low combined scores. Hmmmm Good graphics + good physics = terrible combined. It never occurred to the "Analytical " reviewers it was a strange result?

Did you see anything in the English media investigate that? I didn't see anything. All I saw was the media proclaiming the windows scheduler is to blame and any time anyone pointed out that it could not be that the herd tried to trample them. If it was true that the scheduler was to blame, you would see evidence of the scheduler causing issues in non gaming tests and there is no evidence of that. Then AMD announced that the scheduler was working fine. It did make me smile.

Next came the CCX thread switching that they jumped on next, the herd attacking anyone that suggested that the threads were reliant on bandwidth of the data fabric which also explained other graphics anomalies but they never looked so it didnt exist.

There are a number who complain if someone calls them a shill but they don't do anything to help distance themselves from that.

Sorry, Rant over


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, Manual says it's an Invalid CPU Speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it though! My CPU is 100% stock for the time being.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Mine is FF at boot, then moves to 56. Stock or overclocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear I'm not completely alone.
> 
> Hearing all this discussion of boards bricking has got me nervous I suppose... I think I'll stay on the stock BIOS until some time has passed.
Click to expand...

You should monitor the bios situation rather than ignore it.

There is instability around and the next one may be the one that solves a good part of it. Certainly stand back and let the adventurous go first and see what happens then decide


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Anybody with a Gigabyte K7 getting code "56" constantly on the error LED?
> 
> My system works fine, but it's been like this since day 1 (last Friday).
> 
> Stock BIOS, BTW.


yea, 56 code on my gaming 5 too. works fine though.


----------



## Alwrath

Hey guys, my brother has his Ryzen 1700 gigabyte K7 up and running, hes coming from a phenom ii x4 965, hes at 3.4 ghz all 8 cores manual @ 1.22 V, 2400 mhz ram flare x kit @ 16-16-16-36 1.25 V, those are the first manual settings we just plugged in, playing overwatch @ 1080p and already the difference is night and day. He is reporting incredible smoothness at the same frame rates. Ryzen is providing smoother gameplay than older quad cores for sure and makes the gaming experience that much better. My motherboard should be here tomorrow and ill be moving up from a core i5 760, cant wait.

ITS RYZEN TIME!!!!!! ( insert picture of intel cpu running away )NO DADDY NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea, 56 code on my gaming 5 too. works fine though.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Can't believe my Biostar X370 GT7 seems to be the most stable board of the bunch available.

Quite amusing.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Can't believe my Biostar X370 GT7 seems to be the most stable board of the bunch available.
> 
> Quite amusing.


Who's to know, how many people have Biostars in comparison to Gigas and Asuses and Asrocks?

Who knows if Biostar may be as buggy too, but not enough of a sample size to know then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Hey guys, my brother has his Ryzen 1700 gigabyte K7 up and running, hes coming from a phenom ii x4 965, hes at 3.4 ghz all 8 cores manual @ 1.22 V, 2400 mhz ram flare x kit @ 16-16-16-36 1.25 V, those are the first manual settings we just plugged in, playing overwatch @ 1080p and already the difference is night and day. He is reporting incredible smoothness at the same frame rates. Ryzen is providing smoother gameplay than older quad cores for sure and makes the gaming experience that much better. My motherboard should be here tomorrow and ill be moving up from a core i5 760, cant wait.
> 
> ITS RYZEN TIME!!!!!! ( insert picture of intel cpu running away )NO DADDY NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wonder why this "smoothness" is not reflected in um, Youtuber tech reviewers. or you know, you can't tell just by looking at frame rate graphs.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Who's to know, how many people have Biostars in comparison to Gigas and Asuses and Asrocks?
> 
> Who knows if Biostar may be as buggy too, but not enough of a sample size to know then.


There has been at least 5 of us on this thread i believe. I know Super Zan has one. Her's works alright. Then there is the Joseph Imports guy.


----------



## savagebunny

There only has been 1 other user besides me with a Biostar that has been reporting to this thread. Ive been working and learning this board since I got it last week. I'll just say, sure as hell not as much of a issue than all the posts I've been digging on the MSI, Asus, Gigabyte boards, Just my 2 cents.

FYI, I'm not saying Biostar is the best board either.

Oh snap, Shift has one also, 3 of us!


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I wonder why this "smoothness" is not reflected in um, Youtuber tech reviewers. or you know, you can't tell just by looking at frame rate graphs.


Didnt need a graph to tell. You can tell just by playing the game. Hell I watched his match for 5 minutes and I could tell its smoother at 60 hz than my core i5 760 @ 4.2 @ 60 hz.

Anyone who cant tell is ignorant. Its almost like going from 60 hz to 120 hz, only better.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Alwrath, 1.22vcore can do possibly 3.8 ghz on 1700 if you're lucky, more like 3.6-3.7 ghz all core though.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Alwrath, 1.22vcore can do possibly 3.8 ghz on 1700 if you're lucky, more like 3.6-3.7 ghz all core though.


Yeah hes gonna bump it up to 3500 mhz. Then in increments of 50 mhz till its unstable.


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, it's too early to tell which maker offers the best. And the issues with Gigabytes are not like Asus' that were confirmed to bugged.

On another note, Giga LLC is a bonker! High LLC with higher Voltage Swings is unstable, yet Turbo LLC with lesser mean Voltage is more stable.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yeah hes gonna bump it up to 3500 mhz. Then in increments of 50 mhz till its unstable.


sent you PM of my bios setting.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, it's too early to tell which maker offers the best. And the issues with Gigabytes are not like Asus' that were confirmed to bugged.
> 
> On another note, Giga LLC is a bonker! High LLC with higher Voltage Swings is unstable, yet Turbo LLC with lesser mean Voltage is more stable.


quick question, what's Auto LLC do though, just curious, haven't touched LLC at all.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Didnt need a graph to tell. You can tell just by playing the game. Hell I watched his match for 5 minutes and I could tell its smoother at 60 hz than my core i5 760 @ 4.2 @ 60 hz.
> 
> Anyone who cant tell is ignorant. Its almost like going from 60 hz to 120 hz, only better.


Can confirm i5 to 1700 gave a more fluid feel in gaming even at high fps values. Currently back on my i5 system waiting for Ryzen to mature a bit more and motherboards to get back in stock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> quick question, what's Auto LLC do though, just curious, haven't touched LLC at all.


It's almost the same in terms of the details I guess. Just worthy to note that this setting affects the Voltage levels the board gives under load.

I'll have to double check but it seemed to have 0.025V of variance from what you set in the BIOS under load. So 1.45 in the BIOS equates to 1.42ish under load in Windows.

I don't know what else is changed under each setting though.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Can confirm i5 to 1700 gave a more fluid feel in gaming even at high fps values. Currently back on my i5 system waiting for Ryzen to mature a bit more and motherboards to get back in stock.


It is almost certainly because of the higher minimum FPS during games.


----------



## chew*

I can tell you this much. If your power button light is not lighting up....it did not die like mine.

Pull battery toss a jumper on clear cmos unplug power. Wait a day. Try it again.

Hell even on my ASUS x370 i have just pulled battery and run it without for now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I can tell you this much. If your power button light is not lighting up....it did not die like mine.
> 
> Pull battery toss a jumper on clear cmos unplug power. Wait a day. Try it again.
> 
> Hell even on my ASUS x370 i have just pulled battery and run it without for now.


A day? lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A day? lol


The ch6 are doing same thing. I mean unless you rig something up to completely drain power. I guess you could discharge it via a little 12v bulb.

Cant help you other than that atm...board supply is short even if i was to rma would be awhile but this board needs to go back for research anyway.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Didnt need a graph to tell. You can tell just by playing the game. Hell I watched his match for 5 minutes and I could tell its smoother at 60 hz than my core i5 760 @ 4.2 @ 60 hz.
> 
> Anyone who cant tell is ignorant. Its almost like going from 60 hz to 120 hz, only better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It is almost certainly because of the higher minimum FPS during games.


Yea, this. Your game now has more threads dedicated to itself instead of game threads crashing with background threads on an i5.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The ch6 are doing same thing. I mean unless you rig something up to completely drain power. I guess you could discharge it via a little 12v bulb.


You don't need a day to discharge capacitors of very little Farad units. Worse case scenario, a minute or two. But normally, capacitors will be discharged in a few seconds all by themselves.


----------



## chew*

Normally i would say yes. But with ryzen? Things are different.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Normally i would say yes. But with ryzen? Things are different.


Stop assuming things.


----------



## chew*

Assuming? The bios is on cpu. The bios on your boards is what amd allows vendors access to.

Why you think there are only 5 timings?

Stop pretending to know.


----------



## voxson5

http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Voxson5/media/4.0.png.html

Asus B350M-A & R1700

Cable tied x61 because I got sick of waiting for the bracket


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I absolutely agree. I am not trying to attack AMD.
> 
> I have identified an issue that I am putting down to x370/Ryzen platform Immaturity.
> 
> Thing is though, to fix a problem you have to actually find the problem and this launch and the Reviews has been really strange.
> 
> All the reviewers on mass found a hole in performance right where they had decided was the sweet spot to stress the CPU. No dispute, there is an issue - It needs attention and needs fixing. SMT on/off behavior was strange, reduced gaming framerates at 1080p with 1 Titan XP etc.
> 
> Problem is, that on mass these "analytical" reviewers, with only one data point to go on dropped everything, declared that Ryzen was flawed at gaming. No investigation with a 1060 to see if what they saw was consistent with lower cards, no analysis of what they had actually been testing, they were so entrenched with the thought that what they were testing was CPU only, they forgot that the GPU and CPU are connected with something in the middle that was brand new and unseen before. Every review posted the quite acceptable Firestrike physics scores and totally ignored the really low combined scores. Hmmmm Good graphics + good physics = terrible combined. It never occurred to the "Analytical " reviewers it was a strange result?
> 
> Did you see anything in the English media investigate that? I didn't see anything. All I saw was the media proclaiming the windows scheduler is to blame and any time anyone pointed out that it could not be that the herd tried to trample them. If it was true that the scheduler was to blame, you would see evidence of the scheduler causing issues in non gaming tests and there is no evidence of that. Then AMD announced that the scheduler was working fine. It did make me smile.
> 
> Next came the CCX thread switching that they jumped on next, the herd attacking anyone that suggested that the threads were reliant on bandwidth of the data fabric which also explained other graphics anomalies but they never looked so it didnt exist.
> 
> There are a number who complain if someone calls them a shill but they don't do anything to help distance themselves from that.
> 
> Sorry, Rant over


So what do you think it is, bug in the fabric? Seems combined scores improve with faster RAM.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Assuming? The bios is on cpu. The bios on your boards is what amd allows vendors access to.
> 
> Why you think there are only 5 timings?
> 
> Stop pretending to know.


lol.
Just LOL.


----------



## chew*

Seriously...

Im going to break it down for you.

In order to re activate SMT all vendors boards must do a hard power down.

Coincidence?

All vendors have 5 timings.

Coincidence?

All boards currently based on strap odd CL does not apply.

Coincidence?

Seeing as how i have used more than 1 board i can make this correlation across vendors.

Agesa = on chip bios.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Can't believe my Biostar X370 GT7 seems to be the most stable board of the bunch available.
> 
> Quite amusing.


I have no issue with my biostar board as well it working, my 1700x is clock @ 4ghz with 1.38v i could go lower but looks to be stable for at this setting. i can't ram higher than 2400mhz their are rated @ 2667 but i tighten up the timings CL14 14 14 35 T2 i'm going to try lower it as far i can XD!!.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Seriously...
> 
> Im going to break it down for you.
> 
> In order to re activate SMT all vendors boards must do a hard power down.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> All vendors have 5 timings.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> All boards currently based on strap odd CL does not apply.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Seeing as how i have used more than 1 board i can make this correlation across vendors.
> 
> Agesa = on chip bios.


Why are they selling Flares that are CL 15 ???


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why are they selling Flares that are CL 15 ???


Support new agesa which is why currently most complaining they are not working.

It goes AMD qualifies agesa sends to vendors.

Vendors fine tune for there boards qualify then release.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Seriously...
> 
> Im going to break it down for you.
> 
> In order to re activate SMT all vendors boards must do a hard power down.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> All vendors have 5 timings.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> All boards currently based on strap odd CL does not apply.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Seeing as how i have used more than 1 board i can make this correlation across vendors.
> 
> Agesa = on chip bios.


First, BIOS - http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/BIOS-basic-input-output-system

Then AGESA - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGESA

To expalin your theory, you will have to look up AGESA for Ryzen. This microcodes dictates what BIOS makers have access to.


----------



## yetta

Corsair Vengeance LED white 32GB kit 3200 or will 2400/2666 be alright?


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> There only has been 1 other user besides me with a Biostar that has been reporting to this thread. Ive been working and learning this board since I got it last week. I'll just say, sure as hell not as much of a issue than all the posts I've been digging on the MSI, Asus, Gigabyte boards, Just my 2 cents.
> 
> FYI, I'm not saying Biostar is the best board either.
> 
> Oh snap, Shift has one also, 3 of us!


I have one too, i just don't post alot and less i see the need lol, but i'll stalk the post all day reading other people post.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First, BIOS - http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/BIOS-basic-input-output-system
> 
> Then AGESA - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGESA
> 
> To expalin your theory, you will have to look up AGESA for Ryzen. This microcodes dictates what BIOS makers have access to.


You can choose to listen to someone in the know or you can choose not to.

I really honestly don't care either way.

This is why I rarely ever posted in this forum in the past.

Maybe you should do some searching to find out who i am what i've done where i have been and who i have worked closely with.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It is almost certainly because of the higher minimum FPS during games.


It wasn't it had more to do with the CPU having space to breathe/work. I tested this by locking fps that both cpus could attain and hold 100% of the time and obviously the i5 would be getting more utilization since it has fewer cores. The 1700 having 16 threads doesn't skip a beat accommodating all background processes and the game without breaking a sweat. I noticed the same thing when using a 7700k since it has an extra 4 threads over an i5. I would describe it akin to using gsync/freesync vs no sync and having fluctuating framerates. With VRR you get an added level of fluidity and things feel much smoother, and that was what i noticed on the 1700.


----------



## murakume

Checking in with an Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming Professional.

Running an 1800X at 4GHz with 1.376 volts with pretty comfortable temperatures; just got done playing Wildlands with some friends and processor never broke 40-mid 50s C according to HWiNFO 64. Bear in mind however I have a custom loop with an EK XE360 and a Thermaltake RL240 with only the CPU in the loop, waiting to see what Vega does before committing to a GPU waterblock purchase for my 980ti or selling the card.

Memory so far has been a frustration. Running G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, it will not POST above 2400. To POST at 2400 I have XMP enabled with 2400 selected and [email protected] I've never tried messing with memory timings though, so to say I've given the rated 3200 an educated try would be a lie.

Overall the board is stable, the memory is neither here nor there at this point in time, and has basically been plug and play. BIOS updates haven't been scary nor do they seem to take a concerning amount of time on this board.

EDIT: Changed temperature of CPU, it's late and forgot how math works. HWiNFO showed mid 50's to low 60's and as far as I am aware is still using the 20 degree offset for Tctrl.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You can choose to listen to someone in the know or you can choose not to.
> 
> I really honestly don't care either way.
> 
> This is why I rarely ever posted in this forum in the past.
> 
> Maybe you should do some searching to find out who i am what i've done where i have been and who i have worked closely with.


Then maybe you can work your way thru your BIOS?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then maybe you can work your way thru your BIOS?


Currently I am doing just that. Atm im working on DR ram . Im running prime 95 @ 2933 on a board with no ref clock.

Finding loopholes in the agesa to get around certain holes.

Which btw looks like AMD may have locked out c10 recently least at certain dividers.

I don't work for anybody. I work with everybody...


----------



## mus1mus

So tell us, who gave you the idea that you'd need a day to drain the board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I can tell you this much. If your power button light is not lighting up....it did not die like mine.
> 
> Pull battery toss a jumper on clear cmos unplug power. Wait a day. Try it again.
> 
> Hell even on my ASUS x370 i have just pulled battery and run it without for now.


----------



## h2323

Regarding combined score

I am H23 to the far left. I am definitely fast, but should I be better? I pulled the best results from competitive processors.

I have a good overclock on the 390x..*.no overclock* on the 1800x

Latest BIOS 1001

Asus Crosshair, Trident Z 3200 14 cast.

Just updated windows to latest build.

That 6900k has a heavy overclock, boost is at 4.4


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So tell us, who gave you the idea that you'd need a day to drain the board.


It was preety common pre launch and es testing...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It was preety common pre launch and es testing...


And unnecessary. And the advise that goes with it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And unnecessary. And the advise that goes with it.












http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293189-So-which-board-to-get-for-Ryzen&p=5255734&viewfull=1#post5255734

how many more cases shall I link?

I mean we have a user here who basically did same on gigabyte...then on ASUS.

Boards magically coming back to life.

once again i will ask you

Coincidence?

me personally I have no issues. I've been running with no cmos batteries. which raises the question as to why would i do that


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Regarding combined score
> 
> I am H23 to the far left. I am definitely fast, but should I be better? I pulled the best results from competitive processors.
> 
> I have a good overclock on the 390x..*.no overclock* on the 1800x
> 
> Latest BIOS 1001
> 
> Asus Crosshair, Trident Z 3200 14 cast.
> 
> Just updated windows to latest build.
> 
> That 6900k has a heavy overclock, boost is at 4.4


try balanced power mode


----------



## mus1mus

@chew*

We need to stop as you seem to be very inclined to pursue the discussion on to the personal level.

The idea was already discussed.

I have explained it to you on PM.


----------



## h2323

Why, am I not scoring high...and how?

Latest above


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> 
> 
> Why, am I not scoring high...and how?
> 
> Latest above


not sure. maybe put a small overclock on the ryzen. like 3.75. see what it does

this was the best i could do at 3.85ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12041855


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> 
> 
> Why, am I not scoring high...and how?
> 
> Latest above


Photoshop an extra number on the results. Nothing wrong with living in a fantasy world, ask the democrats, they know.


----------



## h2323

stock clocks

my latest geekbench run


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> try balanced power mode


Balanced mode...I don't what to tell you, same


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Balanced mode...I don't what to tell you, same


its weird. high performance mode and balanced mode yield the same results for me now. not sure what is going on but the balanced mode yielded better results in firestrike a couple days ago


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> its weird. high performance mode and balanced mode yield the same results for me now. not sure what is going on but the balanced mode yielded better results in firestrike a couple days ago


balanced mode just gave me a better CPU z as well

http://valid.x86.fr/jecj8h

And my best cinebench to date


----------



## Scotty99

Ive never ran firestrike before i have the trail version, is 12020 points about right for a gtx 1060 and ryzen 1700? GPU is stock (boosts to 1999 out of box)


----------



## SpeedyVT

I was trying Overwatch on my Ryzen system. I've never seen such high frames I've seen before on my R9 290. Solid 110 FPS at 1080 on Ultra. Few dips into 92 with a spike of 134 fps.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> balanced mode just gave me a better CPU z as well
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jecj8h
> 
> And my best cinebench to date


LOL system crashed bad after that post, one second later, had to use reset button on mboard.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I was trying Overwatch on my Ryzen system. I've never seen such high frames I've seen before on my R9 290. Solid 110 FPS at 1080 on Ultra. Few dips into 92 with a spike of 134 fps.


Ya overwatch runs spectacular for me as well. At 1080p ultra also it rarely goes under 130 most times in the 140's and peaks up into the 180's.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> LOL system crashed bad after that post, one second later, had to use reset button on mboard.


Really? What program were you running that caused crash? Im at 3.8 all core overclock with 1.248v, havent had a crash yet.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive never ran firestrike before i have the trail version, is 12020 points about right for a gtx 1060 and ryzen 1700? GPU is stock (boosts to 1999 out of box)


I best I got is 10280 points. Graphics Score 15 643 Physics Score 8 818 Combined Score 3 094


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> LOL system crashed bad after that post, one second later, had to use reset button on mboard.


Maybe PM Kundica and ask how he got his score on fire strike.
Link to his results:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/4660#post_25936201


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I best I got is 10280 points. Graphics Score 15 643 Physics Score 8 818 Combined Score 3 094


Is that with the parts in your sig? Hmm my score does seem low if the case lol.


----------



## yetta

Not sure why people always use CineBench. LuxMark is much closer to the production renderers.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya overwatch runs spectacular for me as well. At 1080p ultra also it rarely goes under 130 most times in the 140's and peaks up into the 180's.


Can't wait to upgrade my GPU, but I have a hard time considering an upgrade when I'm already tossing these good frames. Plus I need to consider saving I've got a really expensive life thing coming up, trying to get my fiancee over here and so much paperwork.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya 110 average you probably couldnt even tell vs 140's, i know i couldnt lol.

Im still trying to decide on a monitor, have a 1080 60 panel from 2011.

1440p 60 vs 144hz 1080, just wish gsync didnt have the crazy price premium compared to freesync...


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

+rep for info, thank you for your posts here and over there







.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is that with the parts in your sig? Hmm my score does seem low if the case lol.


yer, that's my sig rig. check your physics score compared to mine....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yer, that's my sig rig. check your physics score compared to mine....


Ya my physics score was 19xxx, but thought 1060 was quite a bit faster than the 280 as well.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, my crossfire is equal to a fury gpu in hardware terms.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yer, my crossfire is equal to a fury gpu in hardware terms.


Oh im a retread, didnt see the crossfire part lol.

Things, they make sense again.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Really? What program were you running that caused crash? Im at 3.8 all core overclock with 1.248v, havent had a crash yet.


Yes really...When I uploaded the screenshot in chrome. I was bouncing in and out of performance and balanced mode running cinebench, firestrike, geekbench, CPU-Z Bench and a few games. Fine now, back in balanced mode no issues.


----------



## Offler

Just to add some comparations based on 3DMark Firestrike 1.1

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12069596/fs/2873251

Old old old Phenom II x6 1090t with R9-290x (so far still top at this CPU + GPU valid 1 gpu results, and even I failed to reproduce the results) vs Ryzen 1800x and GTX 1080ti.

Reason why I put those two systems into comparation, is that I own one of them and I am considering Ryzen as an upgrade, while 20-30% gain in CPU performance isnt enough for me to go for the upgrade.

So far the results in Physics Test are nice.

6 Threads of Phenom II vs 16 threads of Ryzen gave 140% increase in performance, which is like having 14,4 threads of Phenom II. Thats really really nice considering Ryzen has 8 Physical cores...

Nonetheless ... 8 year have passed


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yer, that's my sig rig. check your physics score compared to mine....
> 
> 
> 
> Ya my physics score was 19xxx, but thought 1060 was quite a bit faster than the 280 as well.
Click to expand...

Try enabling Message signaled interrupts for your GPU. I posted a utility that makes it easy to set up this morning.

physics score 19000-20000ish is about right for Ryzen at high 3ghz. the combined one is the one you want to find a way to tune


----------



## gupsterg

For Asus mobo owners, 3rd update from Martin Malik in last 6 days







.

If only paid apps got this kinda support







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Users of C6H and PRIME X370 will get another bonus in the next build of HWiNFO - CPU current and power measurement via on-board circuitry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might give more reliable numbers since the CPU own power measurement doesn't seem to work well sometimes...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The latest build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3111.zip
> 
> For anyone else, this build should also show the new CPU Current/Power values under the ASUS EC sensor.


I would urge members who find his app invaluable to donate via his site, the community needs the likes of Martin Malik IMO.


----------



## Scotty99

Just kind of curious what do motherboard manufacturers have to do to get xmp working properly? Stuff is foreign to me, just wondering what has to be implemented for the board to recognize these proflies and for it to work?

Its just weird to me an intel feature shipped with all these boards, but almost none work correctly lol.


----------



## bloot

Here you can see the diference between balanced (left) and high performance (right), that's in my case at least

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12069086/fs/12071704#


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Here you can see the diference between balanced (left) and high performance (right), that's in my case at least
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12069086/fs/12071704#


+rep, thank for links shares I prefer these to screenie, etc







, users can compare vie data better







.

May I ask if you mind I share this in the OP of my thread in sig? as have yet to install Win 10 and have only my Win 7 data.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thank for links shares I prefer these to screenie, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , users can compare vie data better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> May I ask if you mind I share this in the OP of my thread in sig? as have yet to install Win 10 and have only my Win 7 data.


Absolutely yes









I mean, you can share it.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just kind of curious what do motherboard manufacturers have to do to get xmp working properly? Stuff is foreign to me, just wondering what has to be implemented for the board to recognize these proflies and for it to work?
> 
> Its just weird to me an intel feature shipped with all these boards, but almost none work correctly lol.


Maybe this is why


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Just to add some comparations based on 3DMark Firestrike 1.1
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12069596/fs/2873251
> 
> Old old old Phenom II x6 1090t with R9-290x (so fat still top at this CPU + GPU valid 1 gpu results, and even I failed to reproduce the results) vs Ryzen 1800x and GTX 1080ti.
> 
> Reason why I put those tho systems into comparation, is that I own one of them and I am considering Ryzen as an upgrade, while 20-30% gain in CPU performance isnt enough for me to go for the upgrade.
> 
> So far the results in Physics Test are nice.
> 
> 6 Threads of Phenom II vs 16 threads of Ryzen gave 140% increase in performance, which is like having 14,4 threads of Phenom II. Thats really really nice considering Ryzen has 8 Physical cores...
> 
> Nonetheless ... 8 year have passed


Hahaha a 1090t...what an ancient dinosaur! Who even runs that still? HAHAHAHAAAAaaaaa...._(begins crying)_

No but seriously I am (was? parts haven't shipped yet -_-) in the same boat. Been waiting over a year for Ryzen and I was tempted a few times to get a Haswell and then a Skylake but I'm glad I didn't. Intel needs some competition so consumers stop getting bent over and having it shoved in dry.

If these 3dmark scores actually translate into a 40% increase in performance in games that's pretty significant. Here's my score with a 1090t and a single 290. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11871688
I have 3 of those cards but when I've tried crossfire there hasn't been a noticeable performance benefit...so it's definitely worth getting Ryzen if one plans to get a GPU setup with more power than, say, a 290/390, RX 480, GTX 1060, or 970...otherwise there will be some serious bottlenecking.
The reports of better "smoothness" are good to hear too. I know Thuban (and therefore Deneb too and probably 1st gen "core i" no doubt) suffers from some stuttering and poor minimums, even when it can match average fps of better processors when paired with a good GPU. It's especially noticeable in games like Planetside 2 where there is lots of stuff going on or on games that rely heavily on single-core performance.


----------



## navjack27

I think the sweet spot is 1800x + rx480 for not feeling cheated out of GPU performance right now. But I'm gaining ground, clawing my way back on fps with my 980ti.
But yeah I was running firestrike 4k tests again last night for baselines, even tho the combined test was at like a slideshow, it was a smooth slideshow. It's like black magic.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12069728
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12069757
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12069783
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1417025


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Maybe this is why


Not exactly sure what you are linking.


----------



## bardacuda

I wouldn't call an 1800X the sweet spot when you can save $200 and get a 1700 and run it at the same or maybe 100-200MHz less. Ryzen 5 will probably dethrone the 1700 for sweet spot too here really soon.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I wouldn't call an 1800X the sweet spot when you can save $200 and get a 1700 and run it at the same or maybe 100-200MHz less. Ryzen 5 will probably dethrone the 1700 for sweet spot too here really soon.


Oh it absolutely will, but no RGB cooler! For 100 bucks i got 2c 4t and a pretty led ring, im cool with that


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah. Getting my 1080Ti today, but WB was supposed to get here today, but might not arrive until tomorrow. :/


----------



## navjack27

I guess I didn't mean "sweet spot" I meant "highest performance". I'm not a believer in perf per $.

And Scotty I misread your post I thought you didn't know xmp was an Intel joint. I just woke up.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I guess I didn't mean "sweet spot" I meant "highest performance". I'm not a believer in perf per $.
> 
> And Scotty I misread your post I thought you didn't know xmp was an Intel joint. I just woke up.


You aren't a believer in performance per dollar? What? That is literally the most insane comment i have ever read on a forum.

And R5's arent going to outperform R7's unless they clock higher, which so far we have no indication that they would.


----------



## bardacuda

Uhhh...he didn't mention R5. That was me lol. If a person has the money to spend and they get some joy or pride out of having the shiniest of shinys with the coolest names I wouldn't call that insane. You probably wouldn't drive a corolla if you were a millionaire.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Uhhh...he didn't mention R5. That was me lol. If a person has the money to spend and they get some joy or pride out of having the shiniest of shinys with the coolest names I wouldn't call that insane. You probably wouldn't drive a corolla if you were a millionaire.


I just have no time for people who spend because they can, i could have put a gtx 1080 in my PC.....heck i could have put two. I decided on a gtx 1060 6gb because i found one on sale for 220 bucks, that puts it at a higher fps/dollar equation than a 3gb 1060 (which aside from amd cards, is best dollar/fps on the market).

It just triggers me is all, its the same people who say you shouldnt buy a 3gb 1060 even if that person plays at 1080p, heck gtx 760's still play any game on the market at that resolution with 1gb less vram. For the majority of people the 3gb card is by far the better value, yet it rarely gets suggested cause someone watched a youtube video of an english fellow showing an extreme example in one game.

This is my favorite tech tuber because he gets it:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCss3QxegBkF8BAetIo0qXA

Sorry ill stop with the rant lol.


----------



## bardacuda

What bugs me more is people who throw money at game publishers before even release and so everyone gets left with a ****ty beta product that never gets fixed and then you have to pay extra for DLC which should have been part of the original content, because why should the publisher care? (looking at you Sega *cough* Total War *cough*) They already got the money and they know that the masses will keep doing it for the next game too because....well I don't know why actually...but apparently they will because it keeps happening.

Still though, I get where you're coming from and I agree about the perf/dollar thing...I'm just saying wanting the cream of the crop even if it is only a few % better when you can afford to pay the big premiums is not insane. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What bugs me more is people who throw money at game publishers before even release and so everyone gets left with a ****ty beta product that never gets fixed and then you have to pay extra for DLC which should have been part of the original content, because why should the publisher care? (looking at you Sega *cough* Total War *cough*) They already got the money and they know that the masses will keep doing it for the next game too because....well I don't know why actually...but apparently they will because it keeps happening.
> 
> Still though, I get where you're coming from and I agree about the perf/dollar thing...I'm just saying wanting the cream of the crop even if it is only a few % better when you can afford to pay the big premiums is not insane. Different strokes for different folks.


I do understand that some people just want the best regardless of cost, but it was specifically his wording that baffled me "i dont believe in performance per dollar".

Think about it this way, what if PC parts were more expensive? What if a gtx 1080 was 30,000 dollars and a gtx 1060 was 10,000, would he care about performance per dollar then?

Just came off as a rich kid comment to me, i know people in there 70's who are millionaires who worked hard their whole lives and still drive ford taurus's.


----------



## MrPerforations

about that stutter.
i was playing furmark the gpu game and found it would stutter a bit doing that, I went to crimson and upped the locked voltage to +20% and it seemed to clear up a bit?
I think ill have another play as +20% is a bit hot.


----------



## navjack27

I'm poor as frig and make bad decisions constantly. I just, in the past, did the perf per $ thing and hated it. I require overkill.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I'm poor as frig and *make bad decisions constantly*. I just, in the past, did the perf per $ thing and hated it. I require overkill.


Made me lol.

Anywho carry on, i got triggered but am better now


----------



## bluej511

So seems i missed quite a few pages just by going to sleep haha. Seems people with gigabyte are having issues. I think giga deals differently with bios flashes because its dual and has a switch. The Asus will show 0d and not boot up for nothing until cmos is cleared.

I would lost if the mod/op could make this post a sticky. It belongs more in the mobo thread but we'll sticky it everywhere. Per gigabyte exactly. Lets make it a sticky for people having issues. Maybe in the first post.

"Please try a full reset:

Switch off power supply and wait 30 s
Remove CMOS battery.
Shortcircuit the contacts in the battery holder for about 2s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Reinstall CMOS battery.
Now shortcircuit Clear CMOS jumper for 10 s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Turn on the PSU switch.
Start system and immediately boot into the bios setup.

Load Optimized Defaults. Check Time and date. Check SATA Mode setting.
If you did set SATA Mode to RAID Mode before you did Clear CMOS, please set SATA Mode back to RAID. Finish bios setup with Save & Exit."


----------



## bluej511

Quite free Aida64 test.

Memory read: 48329MB/s
Memory write: 45904MB/s
Latency: 84.4ns.

Not sure if these are any good for 3200mhz as i am absolute poop with memory numbers but there we go.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quite free Aida64 test.
> 
> Memory read: 48329MB/s
> Memory write: 45904MB/s
> Latency: 84.4ns.
> 
> Not sure if these are any good for 3200mhz as i am absolute poop with memory numbers but there we go.


How's your CH6?


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quite free Aida64 test.
> 
> Memory read: 48329MB/s
> Memory write: 45904MB/s
> Latency: 84.4ns.
> 
> Not sure if these are any good for 3200mhz as i am absolute poop with memory numbers but there we go.


If it helps, these are mine at 3200C14

http://i.imgur.com/sqcyXmS.png


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How's your CH6?


Pretty awesome lol. So far so good, booted up at 3200mhz once i changed dcop to standard BUT i just shut off my pc after doing so and got stuck on 15 then 0d. Tried it a few times and just will not boot to 3200mhz now, i have it set to 2666 manually now (like i did before) and i may go back and try to change it again see if it needs to be done manually then back to changing the profile. Wish it stayed there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> If it helps, these are mine at 3200C14
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sqcyXmS.png


Ok good so not too far off, unfortunately it didn't stay at 3200mhz though bummer.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hahaha a 1090t...what an ancient dinosaur! Who even runs that still? HAHAHAHAAAAaaaaa...._(begins crying)_
> 
> No but seriously I am (was? parts haven't shipped yet -_-) in the same boat. Been waiting over a year for Ryzen and I was tempted a few times to get a Haswell and then a Skylake but I'm glad I didn't. Intel needs some competition so consumers stop getting bent over and having it shoved in dry.
> 
> If these 3dmark scores actually translate into a 40% increase in performance in games that's pretty significant. Here's my score with a 1090t and a single 290. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11871688
> I have 3 of those cards but when I've tried crossfire there hasn't been a noticeable performance benefit...so it's definitely worth getting Ryzen if one plans to get a GPU setup with more power than, say, a 290/390, RX 480, GTX 1060, or 970...otherwise there will be some serious bottlenecking.
> The reports of better "smoothness" are good to hear too. I know Thuban (and therefore Deneb too and probably 1st gen "core i" no doubt) suffers from some stuttering and poor minimums, even when it can match average fps of better processors when paired with a good GPU. It's especially noticeable in games like Planetside 2 where there is lots of stuff going on or on games that rely heavily on single-core performance.


On Phenom II I archieved better smoothness by tight memory latency. Rather lower frequency and higher timing and tampering with HyperTransport frequencies...

At this point I have no doubts about performance of Ryzen 1800x, i am little bit concerned about stability and memory, and overall ... maturity of mainboards. Seems it need few months to get newer revisions.

Regarding Phenom II x6 1090t... still a beast IMO. I dont have many games which are even able to get near to 90% of cpu utilization...


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya 110 average you probably couldnt even tell vs 140's, i know i couldnt lol.
> 
> Im still trying to decide on a monitor, have a 1080 60 panel from 2011.
> 
> 1440p 60 vs 144hz 1080, just wish gsync didnt have the crazy price premium compared to freesync...


21:9 34 inch 3440x1440 screen.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> If it helps, these are mine at 3200C14
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sqcyXmS.png


Mine are these.

3200Mhz:



3500Mhz:


----------



## mus1mus

I tried 3D benchmarks with a 980TI a while ago and sad to say switching from Balanced to High Performance mode didn't change my scores significantly on W7. Even MSI tweaks for that matter.

But I think nVidia can benefit from Max Pre-rendered Frames option thru their Driver.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12072335/fs/12072354


----------



## 92blueludesi

had an issue all day yesterday with my setup.

ryzen 1700 @ 3.85 1.245v
asrock killer sli/ac
16gb hyperx 2400

no matter what i did i could not get back over 18000 points in 3dmark. was driving me crazy.

balance and high power mode would give me same results. like this http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12072219

then it hit me. do a cmos reset.

set the cpu to 3.7ghz and got over 18000 points again. in balance mode

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12074138/fs/12073771/fs/12041855

left is after i cleared cmos. middle is before. right is what i was trying to get but my cpu was at 3.85ghz when i got that score. all in balance power mode

phew....


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I tried 3D benchmarks with a 980TI a while ago and sad to say switching from Balanced to High Performance mode didn't change my scores significantly on W7. Even MSI tweaks for that matter.
> 
> But I think nVidia can benefit from Max Pre-rendered Frames option thru their Driver.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12072335/fs/12072354


Windows 7 already has a fairly intelligent scheduler. Running Balanced on that doesn't do much. On Windows 10 whose scheduler is stupid, running Balanced can make a difference.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I tried 3D benchmarks with a 980TI a while ago and sad to say switching from Balanced to High Performance mode didn't change my scores significantly on W7. Even MSI tweaks for that matter.
> 
> But I think nVidia can benefit from Max Pre-rendered Frames option thru their Driver.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12072335/fs/12072354


I don't think I can catch you with my Fury


----------



## gupsterg

It can difficult to catch mus1mus on GPU benches even with same model of card







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It can difficult to catch mus1mus on GPU benches even with same model of card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup - I have a little more in the tank as far as memory speed on the Fury, but that's about as hard as I am willing to push the rest of the system for now.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Had some sudden 0d DRAM issues.. Installed my 1080Ti and cleared CMOS in hope that it would fix it... Still I got issues..









My did my CH6 kill my Corsair Vengance LPX ram? Worked great in my Kabylake system I had them in. Suddenly they wont work.

Perfect timing. Just got home 20 min ago to install my new GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its worked for me when ive done it. Leave the system plugged in and psu on and hit the reset on the back of the mobo by the USBs.


This fixed it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup - I have a little more in the tank as far as memory speed on the Fury, but that's about as hard as I am willing to push the rest of the system for now.


The issue with Fiji is how voltage increase starts affecting scaling.

I spent so long:-

a) trying to get past it with bios mod.
b) benching with different settings.
c) also went through 11 Fiji cards, (1X Tri-X, 2x Nitro, 8x Fury X).

Some what the reasoning for me to do the 250+ Fury X 3DM benches was down to this. Due to the number of cards I also had I had a nice spread of differing LeakageID GPUs to test (ASIC Quality).

Been a while since I compared Fiji to another card, IIRC with Tess.Tweak it gets closer to a 980 Ti in 3DM, but don't believe me







.

I've kept it, as it is just such a nice "package". The AIO is sweet IMO and complemented by rig setup well. Even after having had it since Mar 16, everytime I see it I like go "Ahhh, nice...". I can't recall as small a length card that has decent performance for my gaming needs and [email protected] The amount of hours I've clocked up on my card is obscene.

The AIO piping is resilient as well IMO, I had one card come were it was pretty much folded over. I still ran it for a week before RMA'ing it, many of them I folded on for like 100hrs+ continuous runs.

*** edit ***

Well here's one of ~174hrs straight run on [email protected] via my Q6600 rig (CPU/mobo had since 2007







, still rocking it in 2017).



HWiNFO log for run

Now that's what I call stability





















: .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup - I have a little more in the tank as far as memory speed on the Fury, but that's about as hard as I am willing to push the rest of the system for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue with Fiji is how voltage increase starts affecting scaling.
> 
> I spent so long:-
> 
> a) trying to get past it with bios mod.
> b) benching with different settings.
> c) also went through 11 Fiji cards, (1X Tri-X, 2x Nitro, 8x Fury X).
> 
> Some what the reasoning for me to do the 250+ Fury X 3DM benches was down to this. Due to the number of cards I also had I had a nice spread of differing LeakageID GPUs to test (ASIC Quality).
> 
> Been a while since I compared Fiji to another card, IIRC with Tess.Tweak it gets closer to a 980 Ti in 3DM, but don't believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've kept it, as it is just such a nice "package". The AIO is sweet IMO and complemented by rig setup well. Even after having had it since Mar 16, everytime I see it I like go "Ahhh, nice...". I can't recall as small a length card that has decent performance for my gaming needs and [email protected] The amount of hours I've clocked up on my card is obscene.
> 
> The AIO piping is resilient as well IMO, I had one card come were it was pretty much folded over. I still ran it for a week before RMA'ing it, many of them I folded on for like 100hrs+ continuous runs.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Well here's one of ~174hrs straight run on [email protected] via my Q6600 rig (CPU/mobo had since 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still rocking it in 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : .
Click to expand...

That is remarkable , for sure. I've got a dozen or so builds that have been running 24/7 for about 7 years now - terrible conditions - industrial environment , amazed that only 1 has failed so far even though the load isn't near what folding would place on them. Too bad corporate security policy forbids them from being used for folding, they could have done a lot of work in half a million hours.


----------



## gupsterg

, just added HWiNFO log, they are truly amazing cards IMO







.


----------



## h2323

Well one thing I have learned about this funny system is that Balanced mode really give you lower volts at no real penalty. In performance mode getting that XVR boost to 4.1 across a few cores (not one) really take some efficiency out of it. Lower base volts in balanced mode lower temps as well.

I also get a higher ST score in geekbench and CPU-Z with Balanced mode, same results in Firestrike and slightly lower MT results in cinebench. Really would be ideal to have balanced mode base volts and still be able to get that full XVR boost to 4.1. But the jump between 1.475 and .0800 is likely to much I guess?

If I do a simple overclcock in the EUFI with no volt change, keep it in auto do I still get my base volts in windows?


----------



## gupsterg

I OC in PState 0 for CPU MHz, Offset mode voltage, full down clocking / volting. The higher peaks from say PB/XFR stock setup disappear when I OC.

AFAIK my R7 1700 in stock should do this: 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF), 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF), 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC) and 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

So as the OC is 3.8GHz ACB it should gain me performance over Stock operation with PB/XFR. Yet to bench stuff fully, just been doing "off the cuff" benches, in a day or so I will have fully tested my 3.8GHz OC @ ~1.35V VCORE measured via DMM under load of x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected]


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> That 3800 ram is achieved with a bclk over 140 which means ,at best, pcie in gen 2, data corruption is a risk. Dead drives also a risk. Someone with deeper pockets or a stack of drives already on hand will have to find the bleeding edge.. @chew* got a bclk board yet?


Stack of drives? check

Deep pockets? Not really but I still don't care I will kill stuff for the sake of knowledge.

Bclk board? soon


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I OC in PState 0 for CPU MHz, Offset mode voltage, full down clocking / volting. The higher peaks from say PB/XFR stock setup disappear when I OC.
> 
> AFAIK my R7 1700 in stock should do this: 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF), 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF), 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC) and 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).
> 
> So as the OC is 3.8GHz ACB it should gain me performance over Stock operation with PB/XFR. Yet to bench stuff fully, just been doing "off the cuff" benches, in a day or so I will have fully tested my 3.8GHz OC @ ~1.35V VCORE measured via DMM under load of x264 / Y-Cruncher / [email protected]


quick question;
since I haven't seen my board yet - but from what I do remember;
PState 0 Overclocking is only on the C6H? (or more correctly - Asus)


----------



## skullbringer

After my K7 "bricked" last Saturday, today I got an answer from the Gigabyte support. Eventhough @bluej511 helped me out an hour after I opened the ticked, I am still positively surprised by the response time and professionalism in the answer that I got. Especially compared to the Asus support...

Credit where credit is due, I guess:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Thank you for emailing GIGABYTE.
> We are delighted with your interest in our products.
> Please try a full reset:
> 
> Switch off power supply and wait 30 s
> Remove CMOS battery.
> Shortcircuit the contacts in the battery holder for about 2s.
> Remove shortcircuit.
> Reinstall CMOS battery.
> Now shortcircuit Clear CMOS jumper for 10 s.
> Remove shortcircuit.
> Turn on the PSU switch.
> Start system and immediately boot into the bios setup.
> 
> Load Optimized Defaults. Check Time and date. Check SATA Mode setting.
> If you did set SATA Mode to RAID Mode before you did Clear CMOS, please set SATA Mode back to RAID. Finish bios setup with Save & Exit.
> 
> Please return the motherboard to your dealer if the full reset does not resolve the problem.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> GIGABYTE-Team Germany


----------



## h2323

I have another issue that I notice was brushed aside as normal on Asus forums.

My 1800x system from cold start is booting then shutting down than booting "hard" again real quick, very loud boot sound from PSU. Sometimes it will do that twice. Like boot off boot off, quickly then actually booting.

It's likely the memory resetting every time. Is there a place to shot off memory check?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> quick question;
> since I haven't seen my board yet - but from what I do remember;
> PState 0 Overclocking is only on the C6H? (or more correctly - Asus)


Nope, other mobos have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> I have another issue that I notice was brushed aside as normal on Asus forums.
> 
> My 1800x system from cold start is booting then shutting down than booting "hard" again real quick, very loud boot sound from PSU. Sometimes it will do that twice. Like boot off boot off, quickly then actually booting.
> 
> It's likely the memory resetting every time. Is there a place to shot off memory check?


As I've had my head in my "own stuff" you have C6H?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> quick question;
> since I haven't seen my board yet - but from what I do remember;
> PState 0 Overclocking is only on the C6H? (or more correctly - Asus)
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, other mobos have it.
Click to expand...

thanks,
as only you and stilt have really mentioned it like that, and you are both hailing from the C6H. (and since I know in the past it hasn't been everywhere like that)


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope, other mobos have it.
> As I've had my head in my "own stuff" you have C6H?


Yes C6H, 1800x, Tri-z 3200 14 cast. Seems to be an issue across platforms, makes be feel better


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> After my K7 "bricked" last Saturday, today I got an answer from the Gigabyte support. Eventhough @bluej511 helped me out an hour after I opened the ticked, I am still positively surprised by the response time and professionalism in the answer that I got. Especially compared to the Asus support...
> 
> Credit where credit is due, I guess:


It's incredibly hard to unintentionally brick a gigabyte. Most POST issues are with RAM as opposed to board.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> quick question;
> since I haven't seen my board yet - but from what I do remember;
> PState 0 Overclocking is only on the C6H? (or more correctly - Asus)


With asrock boards you dont even need to edit p states, my volts/clocks come down at idle with just multi change and offset volts.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> thanks,
> as only you and stilt have really mentioned it like that, and you are both hailing from the C6H. (and since I know in the past it hasn't been everywhere like that)


No worries







.

I went C6H due to features I wanted. Otherwise TBH something like the Prime X370 Pro would have fit the bill.

The Biostar GT7 from what I have seen in the hands of @SuperZan and @josephimports is a good board as well. I did also consider the Gigabyte G7 and Asrock Taichi, but the C6H was it for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Yes C6H, 1800x, Tri-z 3200 14 cast. Seems to be an issue across platforms, makes be feel better


Yeah AFAIK an exact setting has not been highlighted to meddle with memory training. AFAIK to go 3200MHz it is best to use lower strap and then up BCLK, as IIRC that strap is "hit n miss" on working. I would PM @elmor or @[email protected] as checking the C6H OC thread even with search option did not yield me an answer on your question.

My Tri-Z 3200MHz C14 was DOA, so using some LPX 2400MHz C14 and as only trying to get CPU OC fully stable not messed with RAM much. So no experience I can share. On 2133MHz or 2400MHz I get no "multi boot" of board, it fires every time straight up 1 cycle of post. I have done a lot of reboots and UEFI setting changes, there has been not 1 day that my Ryzen setup has not been in use or meddled with, since build







.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So you other guys with CH6 boards, do you know what rev you have? I just got mine yesterday and haven't tried it yet, but it says rev 1.03 so I'm curious if this is the first public revision or if they have already gone through 2 revisions since launch.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I went C6H due to features I wanted. Otherwise TBH something like the Prime X370 Pro would have fit the bill.
> 
> The Biostar GT7 from what I have seen in the hands of @SuperZan and @josephimports is a good board as well. I did also consider the Gigabyte G7 and Asrock Taichi, but the C6H was it for me.
> Yeah AFAIK an exact setting has not been highlighted to meddle with memory training. AFAIK to go 3200MHz it is best to use lower strap and then up BCLK, as IIRC that strap is "hit n miss" on working. I would PM @elmor or @[email protected] as checking the C6H OC thread even with search option did not yield me an answer on your question.
> 
> My Tri-Z 3200MHz C14 was DOA, so using some LPX 2400MHz C14 and as only trying to get CPU OC fully stable not messed with RAM much. So no experience I can share. On 2133MHz or 2400MHz I get no "multi boot" of board, it fires every time straight up 1 cycle of post. I have done a lot of reboots and UEFI setting changes, there has been not 1 day that my Ryzen setup has not been in use or meddled with, since build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did find it the ASUS forums from someone else as, if I load optimized defaults it doesn't do it, it seems to be just with 3200 14-14-14-34. System is entirely stable otherwise and restart fine, its just an issue with cold start. Seems to be an issue on some Intel ASUS boards as well. I will make sure they know.

Might be a setting in windows that I found as well.

" Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Power Options -> Choose what the power buttons do, then under the Shutdown settings section, Untick the "Turn on fast startup (recommended)".


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> It's incredibly hard to unintentionally brick a gigabyte. Most POST issues are with RAM as opposed to board.


So you are saying motherboards from other manufacturers brick more easily? Wut?

Also this was not a post issue, since it did not even turn on.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So you other guys with CH6 boards, do you know what rev you have? I just got mine yesterday and haven't tried it yet, but it says rev 1.03 so I'm curious if this is the first public revision or if they have already gone through 2 revisions since launch.


Ill take a look since i got mine yesterday, not sure where to look though haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So you are saying motherboards from other manufacturers brick more easily? Wut?
> 
> Also this was not a post issue, since it did not even turn on.


Because it has a dual bios theyre not as easy to brick if the BIOS goes wrong, but a board can brick in many ways, thats why its called BRICK lol.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ill take a look since i got mine yesterday, not sure where to look though haha.
> Because it has a dual bios theyre not as easy to brick if the BIOS goes wrong, but a board can brick in many ways, thats why its called BRICK lol.


Should be in small letters under the mobo name "crosshair VI Hero". If you got yours yesterday, then it's quite likely 1.03 as well, but it would be fun to see. Anyone with a launch day board wanna check?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ill take a look since i got mine yesterday, not sure where to look though haha.
> Because it has a dual bios theyre not as easy to brick if the BIOS goes wrong, but a board can brick in many ways, thats why its called BRICK lol.


Is it still a brick on a motherboard? Bit thin for a "brick".

I nominate we now say "OMG, I've slated my motherbaord!" or ""OMG, I've slabbed my motherbaord!"


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is it still a brick on a motherboard? Bit thin for a "brick".
> 
> I nominate we now say "OMG, I've slated my motherbaord!" or ""OMG, I've slabbed my motherbaord!"


Nah, it's just been converted to a "display model"


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Should be in small letters under the mobo name "crosshair VI Hero". If you got yours yesterday, then it's quite likely 1.03 as well, but it would be fun to see. Anyone with a launch day board wanna check?


I took a quick peek couldnt see anything, is it under the mobo or above? If its under i wont go looking haha.


----------



## SpecChum

It is on the board, cos I remember mine seeing 1.03 - I just can't remember where it was!


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So you are saying motherboards from other manufacturers brick more easily? Wut?
> 
> Also this was not a post issue, since it did not even turn on.


In the most conventional way a person bricks a board it's much harder. By BIOS.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I took a quick peek couldnt see anything, is it under the mobo or above? If its under i wont go looking haha.


On the front, it can be found directly over the second 16x PCI-e slot.


----------



## SpecChum

Brick is very, and wrongly, overused to be honest.

It's meant to mean "in a totally unrecoverable state".

When most people say brick they usually just mean "temporarily incapacitated"


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> On the front, it can be found directly over the second 16x PCI-e slot.


AHA! Found it.

V2.2

EDIT: Just kidding, it's v1.03


----------



## bluej511

Same, my CH6 is v 1.03 as well.


----------



## gupsterg

@Rainmaker91

Very early on in the C6H thread I posted that I had seen v1.02, v1.03A in reviews / images online and Elmor confirmed those were pre-retail boards and currently rev 1.03 is it.

@h2323

Cheers, let them know. I will check my UEFI thoroughly on next reboot, which isn't gonna be til tomorrow as am on a [email protected] run.

https://www.howtogeek.com/243901/the-pros-and-cons-of-windows-10s-fast-startup-mode/

Dunno if what your experiencing is down to that, but no harm in trying it IMO. As soon as I have my Tri-Z I will share my experience. I have no cold boot issues, removed full power 2 or 3 times, usually system is just shutdown via OS and switched on via case switch with no mains switched off. I will have Win 10 Pro on system soon, just rolling with Win 7 Pro as prefer that. I had both before on my i5/Z97.

@bluej511 @SpecChum

Mine is v1.03 as well







.


----------



## rv8000

I decided to do some testing the other night concerning 3DMark Combined/Physics performance and how it scales with windows power settings (including core parking adjustment through registry tweak), and also memory scaling.

When running multiple runs at the same power settings I did run into a very odd score quirk on a few runs. What I did notice is that for the stable and or clean runs that produced consistent results, the CPU clock remained at a consistent 3.2ghz all core boost. The runs that had a lower combined score at the same settings, roughly 20% lower, the load would seem cause my 1700 to boost in single core XFR mode and the 3Dmark graph would record clocks of 3.7ghz.

Test system is my current rig with an R7 1700 @ stock and GTX 1070 FTW2 @ stock. Latest 1607 build of W10, with older Nvidia drivers (376.something), and no MSI tweak yet.



Spoiler: Benchmarks


----------



## bloot

I am curious what are your VRMs temperatures? I'm getting low 70C on full stress at 3.95GHz and 1.3375V according to HWINFO. Is it too high?

Greetings.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I am curious what are your VRMs temperatures? I'm getting low 70C on full stress at 3.95GHz and 1.3375V according to HWINFO. Is it too high?
> 
> Greetings.


Nowhere near.

Come back when you reach 110C









They're rated for 120C I think.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I am curious what are your VRMs temperatures? I'm getting low 70C on full stress at 3.95GHz and 1.3375V according to HWINFO. Is it too high?
> 
> Greetings.


Consumer grade electronics can stand up to 115ºC and militar ones 125ºC or more.


----------



## yetta

Only time I've bricked a mobo was back in 2002 when updating a bios on my Duron system. I might throw a brick at one of my old Intel boards now or just replace those swollen capacitors and keep it going.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm feeling like the Chinese chips are better than the Malay and I got a Malay.


they might be

https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/03/20/amd_ryzen_7_1700_retail_cpu_overclocking_x_2
Quote:


> The CPU made in China actually overclocked a bit better than the one made in Malaysia. Of course we only have two CPUs here, so we do not have enough data to even come close to making a claim that the Chinese CPU is "better" than the Malaysian CPU, but I bring it up because it might be a data point worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Rainmaker91
> 
> Very early on in the C6H thread I posted that I had seen v1.02, v1.03A in reviews / images online and Elmor confirmed those were pre-retail boards and currently rev 1.03 is it.
> 
> @h2323
> 
> Cheers, let them know. I will check my UEFI thoroughly on next reboot, which isn't gonna be til tomorrow as am on a [email protected] run.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/243901/the-pros-and-cons-of-windows-10s-fast-startup-mode/
> 
> Dunno if what your experiencing is down to that, but no harm in trying it IMO. As soon as I have my Tri-Z I will share my experience. I have no cold boot issues, removed full power 2 or 3 times, usually system is just shutdown via OS and switched on via case switch with no mains switched off. I will have Win 10 Pro on system soon, just rolling with Win 7 Pro as prefer that. I had both before on my i5/Z97.
> 
> @bluej511 @SpecChum
> 
> Mine is v1.03 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm guessing v1.0 was near unusable if they have had to release that many revisions. It's not all that often I see a motherboard go beyond rev 1.0 (at least on paper) at release, but I guess circumstances were a bit different with x370.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I decided to do some testing the other night concerning 3DMark Combined/Physics performance and how it scales with windows power settings (including core parking adjustment through registry tweak), and also memory scaling.
> 
> When running multiple runs at the same power settings I did run into a very odd score quirk on a few runs. What I did notice is that for the stable and or clean runs that produced consistent results, the CPU clock remained at a consistent 3.2ghz all core boost. The runs that had a lower combined score at the same settings, roughly 20% lower, the load would seem cause my 1700 to boost in single core XFR mode and the 3Dmark graph would record clocks of 3.7ghz.
> 
> Test system is my current rig. Latest 1607 build of W10, with older Nvidia drivers (376.something), and no MSI tweak yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I decided to do some testing the other night concerning 3DMark Combined/Physics performance and how it scales with windows power settings (including core parking adjustment through registry tweak), and also memory scaling.
> 
> When running multiple runs at the same power settings I did run into a very odd score quirk on a few runs. What I did notice is that for the stable and or clean runs that produced consistent results, the CPU clock remained at a consistent 3.2ghz all core boost. The runs that had a lower combined score at the same settings, roughly 20% lower, the load would seem cause my 1700 to boost in single core XFR mode and the 3Dmark graph would record clocks of 3.7ghz.
> 
> Test system is my current rig. Latest 1607 build of W10, with older Nvidia drivers (376.something), and no MSI tweak yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks


Very cool. Is your 1700 stock clocks or OCed? Im curious what core parking is set to by default in balanced mode and in high performance. Not feeling like running a program so might do it in CMD or registry but not sure. If it runs better in balanced mode while OCed might just leave it balanced.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> In the most conventional way a person bricks a board it's much harder. By BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Brick is very, and wrongly, overused to be honest.
> 
> It's meant to mean "in a totally unrecoverable state".
> 
> When most people say brick they usually just mean "temporarily incapacitated"


At first we did not know if the state that the c6h and also the g7k sometimes enter, is the former or the latter. In fact, we assumed it to be the former.

When I told the Asus support about my problem, they advised me to rma it, as in "the board is not recoverable for you". Also, after the 0902 bios was released, it was stated by @[email protected] that an already "bricked" board can not be recovered.

When I got my g7k, I experienced the same issue, hinting that its cause lies in the architecture of the platform in combination with high RAM overclocks by increased refclock. Following my report about this on here, @bluej511 pointed out that Gigabyte have a recovery procedure, which was also stated in my post earlier today in this thread. This procedure can recover a g7k.
Ever since this was discovered, I have been using quotation marks around the word describing an unrecoverable failure, hinting it's no longer valid meaning.

The important part is not the meaning of the word 'brick', but when it was used and it what context. So please, @SpeedyVT, stop **** posting. Thank you.

Following up on the recovery procedure, there have been reports of C6H boards also being successfully recovered by a similar method. The only difference seems to be that you need to let the board decharge much longer (~ 2 days), compared to the 30s on the G7K. This could be due to differences in hardware components and board architecture, but also due to user error.

So @elmor and @[email protected], are C6H recoverable by removing the cmos battery for "extended periods" of time? And if yes, is there an official recovery procedure guide, like the one Gigabyte provides?


----------



## bluej511

So here is mine on the stock 1700x, did balanced and hp mode with combined test only. Very little difference but its def there.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12077766/fs/12077791


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> At first we did not know if the state that the c6h and also the g7k sometimes enter, is the former or the latter. In fact, we assumed it to be the former.
> 
> When I told the Asus support about my problem, they advised me to rma it, as in "the board is not recoverable for you". Also, after the 0902 bios was released, it was stated by @[email protected] that an already "bricked" board can not be recovered.
> 
> When I got my g7k, I experienced the same issue, hinting that its cause lies in the architecture of the platform in combination with high RAM overclocks by increased refclock. Following my report about this on here, @bluej511 pointed out that Gigabyte have a recovery procedure, which was also stated in my post earlier today in this thread. This procedure can recover a g7k.
> Ever since this was discovered, I have been using quotation marks around the word describing an unrecoverable failure, hinting it's no longer valid meaning.
> 
> The important part is not the meaning of the word 'brick', but when it was used and it what context. So please, @SpeedyVT, stop **** posting. Thank you.
> 
> Following up on the recovery procedure, there have been reports of C6H boards also being successfully recovered by a similar method. The only difference seems to be that you need to let the board decharge much longer (~ 2 days), compared to the 30s on the G7K. This could be due to differences in hardware components and board architecture, but also due to user error.
> 
> So @elmor and @[email protected], are C6H recoverable by removing the cmos battery for "extended periods" of time? And if yes, is there an official recovery procedure guide, like the one Gigabyte provides?


2 days!

Wow.

How big is the capacitor it's meant to be discharging?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> At first we did not know if the state that the c6h and also the g7k sometimes enter, is the former or the latter. In fact, we assumed it to be the former.
> 
> When I told the Asus support about my problem, they advised me to rma it, as in "the board is not recoverable for you". Also, after the 0902 bios was released, it was stated by @[email protected] that an already "bricked" board can not be recovered.
> 
> When I got my g7k, I experienced the same issue, hinting that its cause lies in the architecture of the platform in combination with high RAM overclocks by increased refclock. Following my report about this on here, @bluej511 pointed out that Gigabyte have a recovery procedure, which was also stated in my post earlier today in this thread. This procedure can recover a g7k.
> Ever since this was discovered, I have been using quotation marks around the word describing an unrecoverable failure, hinting it's no longer valid meaning.
> 
> The important part is not the meaning of the word 'brick', but when it was used and it what context. So please, @SpeedyVT, stop **** posting. Thank you.
> 
> Following up on the recovery procedure, there have been reports of C6H boards also being successfully recovered by a similar method. The only difference seems to be that you need to let the board decharge much longer (~ 2 days), compared to the 30s on the G7K. This could be due to differences in hardware components and board architecture, but also due to user error.
> 
> So @elmor and @[email protected], are C6H recoverable by removing the cmos battery for "extended periods" of time? And if yes, is there an official recovery procedure guide, like the one Gigabyte provides?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> How big is the capacitor it's meant to be discharging?
Click to expand...

Sounds more like case of them having something onboard that can't easily be shorted out, and power button not effecting it so it has to leak out naturally.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Very cool. Is your 1700 stock clocks or OCed? Im curious what core parking is set to by default in balanced mode and in high performance. Not feeling like running a program so might do it in CMD or registry but not sure. If it runs better in balanced mode while OCed might just leave it balanced.


In balanced mode per windows power plan settings, core parking is set to 10%; I still find the windows core parking setting a bit weird, but 0% should be no parked cores afaik (through the registry tweak). Where this starts to make less sense is that when enabling the registry tweak, the stock core park % for high performance is 100%, which as far as I found combined scores were the worst. I need to try out a core parking utility and see how that fairs.

The 1700 was set to stock.

Over the next few days I plan on benching a large suite of games/programs in a similar manner. I just need to stop having weird issues with this board


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In balanced mode per windows power plan settings, core parking is set to 10%; I still find the windows core parking setting a bit weird, but 0% should be no parked cores afaik (through the registry tweak). Where this starts to make less sense is that when enabling the registry tweak, the stock core park % for high performance is 100%, which as far as I found combined scores were the worst. I need to try out a core parking utility and see how that fairs.
> 
> The 1700 was set to stock.
> 
> Over the next few days I plan on benching a large suite of games/programs in a similar manner. I just need to stop having weird issues with this board


Well 100% just means they are NOT parked meaning all cores are unparked, the problem is, w10 can send instructions to threads as it pleases and it doesnt work out well. At 0%, all cores parking, it will use 1 core fully, seems to work really well in single threaded games and possibly even multi threaded games that only use 3-4 cores.

For everyone else. I have the paid version of 3dmark, each combined test takes me like 30secs lol. I just ran it TWICE to check my results and found it a bit odd.

In hp mode i will see a dip of gpu usage down to 8-12%, repeated twice and did it twice in the graph. In balanced mode however, the dip was much MUCH smaller, was down to 89-90% usage. Could this be why we are seeing a high combined score? I'm guessing the people doing it are looking at the score and not the graph?


----------



## lightofhonor

Officially bowing out of the 4ghz race. Was able to run Cinebench, etc as low as 1.4v, but wasn't able to get it stable at 1.44 when running stress tests and the temps hit 90c.

With 3.9 being rock solid at 1.3v and 75c in the same tests, I just don't think it's worth so much heat/power/noise for 2.5% performance increase. My Time Spy CPU score is higher than a lot of 4's anyways









So until I go full water, I think I will call it good. Didn't lose any speed to XFR, gained a lot under load. I'll call it a win.

1700X - Malaysia.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well 100% just means they are NOT parked meaning all cores are unparked, the problem is, w10 can send instructions to threads as it pleases and it doesnt work out well. At 0%, all cores parking, it will use 1 core fully, seems to work really well in single threaded games and possibly even multi threaded games that only use 3-4 cores.
> 
> For everyone else. I have the paid version of 3dmark, each combined test takes me like 30secs lol. I just ran it TWICE to check my results and found it a bit odd.
> 
> In hp mode i will see a dip of gpu usage down to 8-12%, repeated twice and did it twice in the graph. In balanced mode however, the dip was much MUCH smaller, was down to 89-90% usage. Could this be why we are seeing a high combined score? I'm guessing the people doing it are looking at the score and not the graph?


Did you check the graph for CPU clock? I noticed when the combined score ends up lower with the same windows settings, there are fluctuations in the core clock (thread swapping issues?); 3.2ghz > 3.7ghz spikes. When the scores are best, I am consistently at the ACB of 3.2ghz for the entire test with no spikes. I believe this is likely causing the issue. It also happens at random, I've yet to figure out why.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Did you check the graph for CPU clock? I noticed when the combined score ends up lower with the same windows settings, there are fluctuations in the core clock (thread swapping issues?); 3.2ghz > 3.7ghz spikes. When the scores are best, I am consistently at the ACB of 3.2ghz for the entire test with no spikes. I believe this is likely causing the issue. It also happens at random, I've yet to figure out why.


Oh no i dont get CPU spikes at all not even a little bit. Check out the gpu usage though. Left is balanced and right is high performance, this is the same on THREE runs, im only doing combined with no demo.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quite free Aida64 test.
> 
> Memory read: 48329MB/s
> Memory write: 45904MB/s
> Latency: 84.4ns.
> 
> Not sure if these are any good for 3200mhz as i am absolute poop with memory numbers but there we go.


For Ryzen, the latency is better than it was at launch when it was demonstrated at 100ns.

Compared to Intel systems that generally have memory latency in the 50-60ns area, it is worthy of explanation as slow response times will impact high load performance in things like gaming where both the CPU and GPU are both demanding access to the memory controller during the same period of time


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh no i dont get CPU spikes at all not even a little bit. Check out the gpu usage though. Left is balanced and right is high performance, this is the same on THREE runs, im only doing combined with no demo.


After resetting both balanced and high performance to defaults, I'm still getting some massive differences. Top is balanced, bottom is high performance. But either way I am seeing the same trend.




I still need to update the GPU drivers, and then check what my vcore readout is with a DMM during loads before I start overclocking.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> At first we did not know if the state that the c6h and also the g7k sometimes enter, is the former or the latter. In fact, we assumed it to be the former.
> 
> When I told the Asus support about my problem, they advised me to rma it, as in "the board is not recoverable for you". Also, after the 0902 bios was released, it was stated by @[email protected] that an already "bricked" board can not be recovered.
> 
> When I got my g7k, I experienced the same issue, hinting that its cause lies in the architecture of the platform in combination with high RAM overclocks by increased refclock. Following my report about this on here, @bluej511 pointed out that Gigabyte have a recovery procedure, which was also stated in my post earlier today in this thread. This procedure can recover a g7k.
> Ever since this was discovered, I have been using quotation marks around the word describing an unrecoverable failure, hinting it's no longer valid meaning.
> 
> The important part is not the meaning of the word 'brick', but when it was used and it what context. So please, @SpeedyVT, stop **** posting. Thank you.
> 
> Following up on the recovery procedure, there have been reports of C6H boards also being successfully recovered by a similar method. The only difference seems to be that you need to let the board decharge much longer (~ 2 days), compared to the 30s on the G7K. This could be due to differences in hardware components and board architecture, but also due to user error.
> 
> So @elmor and @[email protected], are C6H recoverable by removing the cmos battery for "extended periods" of time? And if yes, is there an official recovery procedure guide, like the one Gigabyte provides?


There is no way to recover a bios on a single chip unless they incorporate a feature to do so. Gigabyte as far as I know is the only company to have dual bios support. Not here to insult your intelligence at all but what SpecChum stated is absolutely accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> they might be
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/03/20/amd_ryzen_7_1700_retail_cpu_overclocking_x_2


I've got more to validate on my end, but I'm at 3.9 at 1.35v.


----------



## bardacuda

Does anyone know if there is a resource to check what batch a chip is by the serial number?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Reddit is awesome for having a popcorn and watching the flamewars.

So i made two posts, bam, the hordes are fighting tooth and nail for their chosen companies. Yay.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/60j8ru/ryzen_insane_fps_increase_say_it_aint_so/

Now, there ARE rational discussions on Reddit.... but not really most of the time.


----------



## Alwrath

Oh yeah! One of the top cost effective high end builds of 2017! Goodbye quadcore! Time to move on to superior gaming! Will have her up and running soon ?✌???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! One of the top cost effective high end builds of 2017! Goodbye quadcore! Time to move on to superior gaming! Will have her up and running soon ?✌???


Good luck!
Will do a K7 build very soon myself


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> After resetting both balanced and high performance to defaults, I'm still getting some massive differences. Top is balanced, bottom is high performance. But either way I am seeing the same trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to update the GPU drivers, and then check what my vcore readout is with a DMM during loads before I start overclocking.


Can't duplicate I was actually scoring a little better combined in Balanced mode for me last night.

My combined score is also up there with the 6900Ks of a similiar setup.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Reddit is awesome for having a popcorn and watching the flamewars.
> 
> So i made two posts, bam, the hordes are fighting tooth and nail for their chosen companies. Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/60j8ru/ryzen_insane_fps_increase_say_it_aint_so/
> 
> Now, there ARE rational discussions on Reddit.... but not really most of the time.


wccftech has the best flamewars, could easily waste 2 hours reading angry garbage comments between Intel, nVidia and AMD fanboys.


----------



## h2323

http://hothardware.com/news/amd-preps-ryzen-bios-update-to-fix-dreaded-fma3-code-system-lock-ups

Hard lock can be random, this is good news.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> wccftech has the best flamewars, could easily waste 2 hours reading angry garbage comments between Intel, nVidia and AMD fanboys.


Nice rack bro.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nice rack bro.


I miss tripping Squidward already.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> wccftech has the best flamewars, could easily waste 2 hours reading angry garbage comments between Intel, nVidia and AMD fanboys.


No i think thats pcper by FAR haha


----------



## Elmy

Streaming right now on Twitch Swapping out Gigabyte AX370 K5 to the Asus Crosshair VI Hero. Primochill wetbench and watercooling with EK waterblocks.

Going to do some benchmarking and see if I can break the board.... LoL

Running the 1800X

twitch.tv/Elmnator


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Can't duplicate I was actually scoring a little better combined in Balanced mode for me last night.
> 
> My combined score is also up there with the 6900Ks of a similiar setup.


Yea i replicated it 3x so idk whats up. Ill try it again once i OC my cpu.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nice rack bro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I miss tripping Squidward already.


I saw the rack, I just had to share. Tripping Squidward got a bit busy for me, but i'll bring him back again some day. Guess i'll swap out profile pics every month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> No i think thats pcper by FAR haha


I've never been on their site, only watched some Youtube vids. I'll go check it out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think I can catch you with my Fury


Sad to say I don't have a Fury to test.









I'll be testing what effect does CPU and Mem clocks can give on the Graphics front later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It can difficult to catch mus1mus on GPU benches even with same model of card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't make me blush.







A lot of guys can do that and make me eat dust.







orkin is one of them.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_has_reportedly_released_new_agesa_microcode_for_ryzen/1*
> AMD has reportedly released new AGESA Microcode for Ryzen, which is designed to improve RAM compatibility on their AM4 platform. This new code should soon be released in new UEFI/BIOS files for AM4 motherboard soon, though this will depend on how long it takes motherboard makers to add this new code to their next UEFI/BIOS releases.


https://www.hardocp.com/news/2017/03/20/new_amd_agesa_microcode_in_wild_uefi

RAM support will be better soon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/03/20/amd_ryzen_7_1700_retail_cpu_overclocking_x_2*
> Using the Wraith Spire LED limited us to 3.5 to 3.6GHz overclocking under full load, and even then, the CPUs ran extremely hot at 1.4v vCore.
> ...
> 
> Moving on to custom air cooling, we used the Noctua NH-U12S with a non-stock Noctua Industrial fan. We also used a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct. The True Spirit is the better deal of the two for sure, but both are excellent coolers. We were recording package tempeatures from 68c to 73C using either air or water
> 
> ....
> Of the three we have in our possession, we have seen these check in overclocking-wise at 3.8GHz, 3.9GHz, and 4.0GHz


So apparently better cooling does net you better overclocks but only up to midrange air (~$40-50). Both the NH-U12S and True Spirit 140 Direct are 5 x 6mm heatpipe


----------



## Scotty99

Why is he using so much volts for 3.5-3.6ghz?

I dont want to get into the whole stress test discussion again, but my PC has been rock solid for my usage case for 4 days now 3.8ghz 1.248v 50-55c gaming temps on stock cooler.


----------



## bloot

My chip is pretty stable (intel burn test, occt, prime, video editing, gaming and different benchmarks) at 3950MHz and 1.3375 volts. 3900MHz and 1.29375 volts is stable too.

Greetings.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Apparently my 1800X scores slightly better at CB 15 using balanced power and not High performance.



This is stock. 158 vs 162 ST.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Here is my firestrike score with a 1700 @4.1 1.4v
My MB (for now ) Msi titanium with ddr4 2990 soon to be 3200 tonight i hope
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12070606
Is this any good ?
I might switch to asrock MB wanted white and black theme


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> My chip is pretty stable (intel burn test, occt, prime, video editing, gaming and different benchmarks) at 3950MHz and 1.3375 volts. 3900MHz and 1.29375 volts is stable too.
> 
> Greetings.


Hi Bloot, I see you're using the AsRock X370 Killer. Would you recommend it over the AsRock AB350-Pro4 for a Virtual Machine system?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Hi Bloot, I see you're using the AsRock X370 Killer. Would you recommend it over the AsRock AB350-Pro4 for a Virtual Machine system?


I've heard good things about the AB350 Pro4, if you don't go SLI then I guess is perfectly fine for your needs, there're not many difference between x370 and b350 overclock-wise right now.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Hi Bloot, I see you're using the AsRock X370 Killer. Would you recommend it over the AsRock AB350-Pro4 for a Virtual Machine system?


Video source for your avatar?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh no i dont get CPU spikes at all not even a little bit. Check out the gpu usage though. Left is balanced and right is high performance, this is the same on THREE runs, im only doing combined with no demo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After resetting both balanced and high performance to defaults, I'm still getting some massive differences. Top is balanced, bottom is high performance. But either way I am seeing the same trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to update the GPU drivers, and then check what my vcore readout is with a DMM during loads before I start overclocking.
Click to expand...

you need to run all the tests and have a look at how the graphics score also changes as the combined score increases.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Hi Bloot, I see you're using the AsRock X370 Killer. Would you recommend it over the AsRock AB350-Pro4 for a Virtual Machine system?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I've heard good things about the AB350 Pro4, if you don't go SLI then I guess is perfectly fine for your needs, there're not many difference between x370 and b350 overclock-wise right now.


I would definitely recommend ASRock boards. My Killer one has been great and very stable. Just the normal memory stuff, but already got to 2933 so better than most. Only thing it can't do (at least haven't found yet) is a negative offset voltage.

Only reason you may want to get a Killer board is if you want to put your VMs on a dedicated M.2 drive.







Nice thing about having two.


----------



## ChronoBodi

https://brorlandi.github.io/StarWarsIntroCreator/#!/AKfmsZeb9XdTHVZcUSDo

That is all. Just watch this.


----------



## jprovido

ryzen sticker on corsair cooler. does it look weird? lol I can peel it off if it looks ugly.


----------



## Scotty99

Looks great dude leave it lol.

I like how my asrock boards IO shield thing has ryzen written on it


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Looks great dude leave it lol.
> 
> I like how my asrock boards IO shield thing has ryzen written on it


it looks good right? dunno if it's just bias on my part. a close friend of mine swears it's too big and ugly lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> you need to run all the tests and have a look at how the graphics score also changes as the combined score increases.


Not much of an increase i doubt it will change the dip is weird and its done it all 3 times.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Here is my firestrike score with a 1700 @4.1 1.4v
> My MB (for now ) Msi titanium with ddr4 2990 soon to be 3200 tonight i hope
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12070606
> Is this any good ?
> I might switch to asrock MB wanted white and black theme


It gets you solidly into the Top 30 single GPU scores here, looks like 18th. I'd say that's pretty stout!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> https://brorlandi.github.io/StarWarsIntroCreator/#!/AKfmsZeb9XdTHVZcUSDo
> 
> That is all. Just watch this.


haha


----------



## DRKSYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It gets you solidly into the Top 30 single GPU scores here, looks like 18th. I'd say that's pretty stout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30


Sick I'll take it .. it bad I'll test the asrock when it shows up see if there is a performance difference


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> you need to run all the tests and have a look at how the graphics score also changes as the combined score increases.


After 20 runs from testing yesterday the graphics score ranged from 18506 to 18412 which is well within the normal %variance on top of factoring boost clocks for my 1070. All of these 20 runs were done with different windows power settings and core parking settings. The same goes for physics score.

The only scores that changed with power plans, and core parking were the combined scores. Furthermore the only thing that changed the physics score was increasing the ddr4 frequency (from 2133 - 3200). All of these tests were done with a stock R7 1700.

I'm currently working on a thread to cover some of the issues I found, frequency scaling of both the cpu and ram, and also how powerplans/core parking affect the combined gpu scores.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I would definitely recommend ASRock boards. My Killer one has been great and very stable. Just the normal memory stuff, but already got to 2933 so better than most. Only thing it can't do (at least haven't found yet) is a negative offset voltage.
> 
> Only reason you may want to get a Killer board is if you want to put your VMs on a dedicated M.2 drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thing about having two.


Thanks LightOfHonor and Bloot. Both boards have 2x M.2 slots, however I think the X370 may have two better ones, or it is the same. I'm not going to Sli or Crossfire, may possibly run a RX480 alongside a 1060, the 1060 for the Windows VM and the RX480 for Linux, I would go with two RX 480's but CUDA is currently faster than OpenCL on Blender, unless AMD releases their ProRender plugin for Blender soon. Only thing that confuses me is that the B350's are supposed to support Crossfire while X370 of course as SLi as well. I emailed AsRock to find out about IOMMU for the KVM/QEMU VM setup on the AB350-Pro4.

This is their response:

Thank you for contacting ASRock support.
The board does not support both SLI and Crossfire.
But it has IOMMU for virtual technology.
It can be Enable/disable in the BIOS/Advance/ North Bridge Configuration
Board sped link: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/index.asp#Specification

I'm guessing the board does have Crossfire at least, but the answer is somewhat confusing and the Specifications on the site does not specify Crossfire support.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it looks good right? dunno if it's just bias on my part. a close friend of mine swears it's too big and ugly lol


Fits your theme, I like it.


----------



## navjack27

so i attempted to debunk bits and chips twitter graph that the newest windows10 updates make performance better...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843864982320267265%5B%2FURL
so far it rings true


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> ryzen sticker on corsair cooler. does it look weird? lol I can peel it off if it looks ugly.


Ganda Kapatid.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Sick I'll take it .. it bad I'll test the asrock when it shows up see if there is a performance difference


Man, post your scores! It'd be great to see AMD back on the leader boards.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Man, post your scores! It'd be great to see AMD back on the leader boards.


Where do I posted it


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> Where do I posted it


Follow the link in the other post.

Heck, I'll put it here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30

Follow the instructions in the 1st post - some of the rules seem picky, but the guys running the threads usually expect entries to follow a certain format. And some of the threads don't get updated too often, don't sweat it, they'll get around to it.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> you need to run all the tests and have a look at how the graphics score also changes as the combined score increases.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of an increase i doubt it will change the dip is weird and its done it all 3 times.
Click to expand...

I have seen this behavior before with Firestrike, what you are seeing is not Ryzen specific. When I did see it, I never made the connection with changing power plans because I never realized the power plans did much more than change the minimum CPU state from 100% to 5%.

Did you notice that as the combined score went up, the graphics score/physics scores changed as well? that change in the direction the sub scores are going relative to each other, is repeatable and not as random as it may appear.

With the combined score part, the cpu is under similar sorts of workloads and is analogous with running an actual game such as as when you are running GTA V, tomb raider etc. (calculating the game, physics, scenery, shadows etc using a highly multithreaded physics library). If you turn SMT off, and repeat those runs. I guarantee that the total, physics and likely the combined component will be worse simply because the physics test that FS is running is highly multi threaded but what happens to the graphics scores? The graphics tests just sends a preset stream of commands to the GPU like a movie except the the commands are to render a series of frames using gpu features. The CPU is not having to do any on the fly physics calculations that would add extra CPU load.

I know that the the different parts of FS loads are not exactly the same as a game and every game places different loads on the CPU and GPU but, the CPU doesn't know what a thread will be used for until the instructions arrive to be processed using a CPU feature. The games that score better with SMT off, by definition could not be very multithreaded and are behaving more like the graphics tests as opposed to the combined tests, because you have less threads available and the games they highlighted still got better scores.

With SMT turned off, If you repeat the the experiment changing the power management, is the SMT off score still predictably going up and down? I don't know what will happen, but I am pretty sure the behavior will be the same, albeit with lower scores, that you are seeing now with SMT on.

If the direction of change in the combined results remain consistant in the balanced/HP power tests, you have just demonstrated that the scheduler and thread switching are not the cause of the ryzen benchmark anomalies. But as you can increase the combined "gaming" performance by adjusting a power setting, it is related to one of the many things that windows is doing within the power management settings and it would seem that what ever that particular setting is, has a different level of effect compared to what it does with an intel chip.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Thanks LightOfHonor and Bloot. Both boards have 2x M.2 slots, however I think the X370 may have two better ones, or it is the same. I'm not going to Sli or Crossfire, may possibly run a RX480 alongside a 1060, the 1060 for the Windows VM and the RX480 for Linux, I would go with two RX 480's but CUDA is currently faster than OpenCL on Blender, unless AMD releases their ProRender plugin for Blender soon. Only thing that confuses me is that the B350's are supposed to support Crossfire while X370 of course as SLi as well. I emailed AsRock to find out about IOMMU for the KVM/QEMU VM setup on the AB350-Pro4.
> 
> This is their response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASRock support.
> The board does not support both SLI and Crossfire.
> But it has IOMMU for virtual technology.
> It can be Enable/disable in the BIOS/Advance/ North Bridge Configuration
> Board sped link: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/index.asp#Specification
> 
> I'm guessing the board does have Crossfire at least, but the answer is somewhat confusing and the Specifications on the site does not specify Crossfire support.


Yeah, b350 boards only do crossfire. Money savings by not being Nvidia approved 

Great to know they are still well equipped though!


----------



## DRKSYDER

This Is at 4.125

How does this compare to others


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKSYDER*
> 
> This Is at 4.125
> 
> How does this compare to others


Ran that test a few times at 4.05 the other day. I got between 2340 and 2360. So I'd say your result is right in line with what I'd expect.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, b350 boards only do crossfire. Money savings by not being Nvidia approved
> 
> Great to know they are still well equipped though!


I've ended up deciding on getting a X370 board, due this video shared by IvanTheDugtrio




I'm still deciding on whether to go with the AsRock Killer SLi or with the ASUS X370 PRIME-PRO, which is $10 more in my country. It kind of makes me sad, the PRIME-PRO is $63 cheaper on newegg in the US, the RX480 I ordered is $160 more in my country. Smaller market I guess.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> so i attempted to debunk bits and chips twitter graph that the newest windows10 updates make performance better...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843864982320267265%5B%2FURL
> so far it rings true


any review?


----------



## fastpcman12

Just got my Ryzen build up!

Ryzen 1800x
Gigabye X370 Aurus Gaming 5 (motherboard is a beauty!)
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4 3200
GTX 1080 Ti on Dell 5k monitor.

Running on old sata hard disk. I'm going to order a amsung 960 pro m.2

Anyone want 5k benchmarks?

Pics coming soon.


----------



## DRKSYDER

Here is a new firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12080966


----------



## savagebunny

btw guys, If no one got the word for Corsair and Artic Cooling for the AM4 Retention bracket.

Corsair is getting stock in tomorrow (3/22) for the bracket.

I just got a response from Artic Cooling via email regarding my Liquid Freezer 120
Quote:


> We have dispatched the AM4 retention kit today (21/03/2017) from Texas by regular mail, please allow 3 - 6 days for delivery.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us again if you have any inquiries.
> 
> Have a nice day.


----------



## Alwrath

Ryzen build up and running. Same settings as my brothers Ryzen setup, we have the same cpu, mb, and ram combo. Gigabyte K7. 1700 @ 3.5 mhz 1.24 V, G skill Flare X @2400 mhz 14-14-14-36 1.25 V ( its a 3200 mhz kit but waiting for bios update or might try 2933 tomorrow ), EVGA Geforce 1080ti stock voltage @ 1950-2000 mhz ( think I got a decent ti here ), 1 TB sandisk ultra ii SSD, getting 110 - 120 fps in overwatch @ 4K @ 60hz. Best setup I have ever experienced. Blows away my intel core i5 setup out of the water. I notice a certain smoothness to my gaming that I didnt notice before on my quad core. Even at the same fps, the game feels smoother. To everyone who thinks Ryzen isnt for gaming... heh... well... I bought it just for gaming and couldn't be happier. Also, my zen 2 socket upgrade next year will blow away any intel cpu released this year so if you want my 1700 one day it will be on ebay. Im not worried about intel atm, even with skylake-e coming out. Im gaming now with 8 cores and its a blast.























































Will update with more overclocking results when my corsar bracket comes in for my h100i V2


----------



## fastpcman12

that's the gigabyte board right?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> that's the gigabyte board right?


Gigabyte x370 K7, yes sir.


----------



## fastpcman12

what's the diff. between k7 and gaming 5? i 'm on the x370 gaming 5. these gigabyte have to be some of the best looking boards i've ever seen. the lighting effects are sick.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> what's the diff. between k7 and gaming 5? i 'm on the x370 gaming 5. these gigabyte have to be some of the best looking boards i've ever seen. the lighting effects are sick.


LED on the IO Shroud
BCLK Generator that still sucks at the moment.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LED on the IO Shroud
> BCLK Generator that still sucks at the moment.


More Voltage phases for cpu overclocking as well or so I heard, could be wrong though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> More Voltage phases for cpu overclocking as well or so I heard, could be wrong though.


Virtually the same.


----------



## Alwrath

Cant wait to get 4 ghz. Just waiting on that darn bracket from corsair. Muhahahaha.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Cant wait to get 4 ghz. Just waiting on that darn bracket from corsair. Muhahahaha.


3200 Works on right kits btw,


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm returning my 1800x to Amazon and going with a 4Ghz 1800x from Silicon Lottery. It's actually cheaper to buy it from SL than from Amazon because of dumb CA. tax.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm returning my 1800x to Amazon and going with a 4Ghz 1800x from Silicon Lottery. It's actually cheaper to buy it from SL than from Amazon because of dumb CA. tax.


Very nice. I'll be a bit closer to them for shipping purposes in a week or so and I'll be looking to snag one of their binned chips as well. I shan't be parting with my original 1700x, but she could always use some company.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very nice. I'll be a bit closer to them for shipping purposes in a week or so and I'll be looking to snag one of their binned chips as well. I shan't be parting with my original 1700x, but she could always use some company.


What's the max stable OC for your 1700x? My current 1800x probably wants around 1.43-1.46v for 4Ghz fully stable in encoding as well as gaming. Crashes within a few minutes running Real Bench at 1.4v/4Ghz. Garbage!

Makes me wonder how some folks are running stable at 4Ghz with only 1.35v using a 1700.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Finally got my 1700 in the mail.

It seems to be stable at 4.04Ghz 1.4v on a x370 Gaming K7 with stock bios. Wasn't able to get my ram to 3200Mhz though. Need to bench more to see if it's stable but seems good.

http://valid.x86.fr/bhma5v


----------



## yendor

@DADDYDC650The other end of the lottery. I wonder if the upcoming sku's are r7 harvests.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What's the max stable OC for your 1700x? My current 1800x probably wants around 1.43-1.46v for 4Ghz fully stable in encoding as well as gaming. Crashes within a few minutes running Real Bench at 1.4v/4Ghz. Garbage!
> 
> Makes me wonder how some folks are running stable at 4Ghz with only 1.35v using a 1700.


I've wondered the same. I've been running my 1700x at 3.85, but she'll do 3.95 with some coaxing at around 1.38v, with room to move up around 1.4v after offset voltage. Pushing that extra 50MHz and for some reason the demands go up to about 1.42v to pass my normal regimen. I'm sticking with 3.85GHz at the moment because I'm waiting on my parts to repair my proper cooling setup and I don't want to push too many volts on a single-tower air cooler.

I'll need a second chip to really let loose, though. I bring home some of my 'ligher' work which Ryzen absolutely champs through, but I require considerable stability, particularly with cache/memory as errors there can invalidate a workload. It's not to the point where I need ECC RAM which we use in the lab workstations for the real heavy lifting, but I can't be chucking errors either.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've wondered the same. I've been running my 1700x at 3.85, but she'll do 3.95 with some coaxing at around 1.38v, with room to move up around 1.4v after offset voltage. Pushing that extra 50MHz and for some reason the demands go up to about 1.42v to pass my normal regimen. I'm sticking with 3.85GHz at the moment because I'm waiting on my parts to repair my proper cooling setup and I don't want to push too many volts on a single-tower air cooler.
> 
> I'll need a second chip to really let loose, though. I bring home some of my 'ligher' work which Ryzen absolutely champs through, but I require considerable stability, particularly with cache/memory as errors there can invalidate a workload. It's not to the point where I need ECC RAM which we use in the lab workstations for the real heavy lifting, but I can't be chucking errors either.


I'm guessing you have no issues running 4Ghz using stock voltage while gaming? That's what I run with no issues but it'll crash running Real Bench within minutes.

I want a 4Ghz 1800x from SL but I'm worried that it'll need 1.42v to run fully stable at 4Ghz. Their 4Ghz 1800x is only guaranteed to be stable running Real Bench @1.408v for an hour.... Makes me kinda want to go for a 5.1Ghz 7700k + Delid for about $50 less. I'd hate to end up with a 3.9Ghz Ryzen chip. OCD to the max!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> Finally got my 1700 in the mail.
> 
> It seems to be stable at 4.04Ghz 1.4v on a x370 Gaming K7 with stock bios. Wasn't able to get my ram to 3200Mhz though. Need to bench more to see if it's stable but seems good.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bhma5v


What's your RAM kit?
3200 is fairly easy to run on my board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm guessing you have *no issues running 4Ghz* using stock voltage *while gaming*? That's what I run with no issues *but it'll crash* running *Real Bench* with*in minutes*.
> 
> I want a 4Ghz 1800x from SL but I'm worried that it'll need 1.42v to run fully stable at 4Ghz. Their 4Ghz 1800x is only guaranteed to be stable running Real Bench @1.408v for an hour.... Makes me kinda want to go for a 5.1Ghz 7700k + Delid for about $50 less. I'd hate to end up with a 3.9Ghz Ryzen chip. OCD to the max!


lol. Don't get offended.

What's the crash like? Instant Black Screen?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your RAM kit?
> 3200 is fairly easy to run on my board.
> lol. Don't get offended.
> 
> What's the crash like? Instant Black Screen?


Black screen within 5 mins or so.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Black screen within 5 mins or so.


That seems to be the real way these systems crash.







No BSOD unless RAM is being played with.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your RAM kit?
> 3200 is fairly easy to run on my board.


2x8GB 3200Mhz cl15 trident z
using the xmp profile with stock timings 15-15-15-35 1.35v I'd crash before even booting into windows.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Mine are these.
> 
> 3200Mhz:
> 
> 
> 
> 3500Mhz:


Frequency is great, CAS is great, Reads, Writes and Copy are great.... Latency around 70ns? Why?

Aida still not fixed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> 2x8GB 3200Mhz cl15 trident z
> using the xmp profile with stock timings 15-15-15-35 1.35v I'd crash before even booting into windows.


Dont use XMP on AMD boards. Its usually tuned for Intel chips.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Frequency is great, CAS is great, Reads, Writes and Copy are great.... Latency around 70ns? Why?
> 
> Aida still not fixed?
> Dont use XMP on AMD boards. Its usually tuned for Intel chips.


I'm not sure about his, this is the latest beta from AIDA. I'm also only at 2933 and had to loosen the timings quite a bit on my Biostar board, guess the OC helped a bit.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm guessing you have no issues running 4Ghz using stock voltage while gaming? That's what I run with no issues but it'll crash running Real Bench within minutes.
> 
> I want a 4Ghz 1800x from SL but I'm worried that it'll need 1.42v to run fully stable at 4Ghz. Their 4Ghz 1800x is only guaranteed to be stable running Real Bench @1.408v for an hour.... Makes me kinda want to go for a 5.1Ghz 7700k + Delid for about $50 less. I'd hate to end up with a 3.9Ghz Ryzen chip. OCD to the max!


I can game there roughly, yes, maybe with an offset bump if I see issues.

That's understandable, though I think for average home use an hour of Realbench is decent. I'd like to clock a KL just for the fun of it, but I went back to the 3930k after using my 6700k build for a couple of months because I'm someone who can actually user more cores and threads. The fact that Ryzen games pretty well just sealed the deal. For a pure gaming rig, that 7700k is quite nifty. I'm just done with quads on my 'main'.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> 2x8GB 3200Mhz cl15 trident z
> using the xmp profile with stock timings 15-15-15-35 1.35v I'd crash before even booting into windows.


Try 1.45V VDimm. Before you ask if it's safe, just keep in mind that I have been running this kit for a year now at 1.45V, more trips to 1.6V than 1.35.







same headroom and stability.

And maybe 1.15VSOC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Frequency is great, CAS is great, Reads, Writes and Copy are great.... Latency around 70ns? Why?
> 
> Aida still not fixed?
> Dont use XMP on AMD boards. Its usually tuned for Intel chips.


I have nonissues running either XMP or Manual at 3200 13-13-13-13-32-1T.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I'm not sure about his, this is the latest beta from AIDA. I'm also only at 2933 and had to loosen the timings quite a bit on my Biostar board, guess the OC helped a bit.


Those are nice numbers!


----------



## Malinkadink

I've been wondering looking at the gaming benchmarks, whats with the large disparity in ROTR and Far Cry Primal to some extent as well? Most other games Ryzen isn't so far behind the 7700k 10-15% or so, but those two games are totally whack. Has there been any explanation or just speculation?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I've been wondering looking at the gaming benchmarks, whats with the large disparity in ROTR and Far Cry Primal to some extent as well? Most other games Ryzen isn't so far behind the 7700k 10-15% or so, but those two games are totally whack. Has there been any explanation or just speculation?


I own FCP, I should check its behavior with Ryzen this weekend. I suspect it is a mix of SMT hurting perfirmance with erratic threading.


----------



## Neokolzia

Friend of mine noticed that 1800x they just installed is acting fairly weird with new balanced mode? Is this the *new Microcode* or whatever?

Was playing Mass effect and noticed it was limiting itself in Balanced mode, to only first CCX and parking the rest of the processor.

With Balanced Mode On, First CCX In use, Second CCX in park.


High Performance, Balancing Load across both CCX's but not the Threads?


Just showing on a more idle state when its being Swapped.


Spoiler: Swapped HP/Balance







Another example of this.


Spoiler: 0-3 Cores On, Rest Parked Via Balance


----------



## mohiuddin

What about this? Anybody got this win 10 pro update? any change in fps ? or core utilization behavior ?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/60iyw3/the_update_that_boosts_ut3_performance_is/


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Hey guys, do you think it is worth an extra $35 on RAM to go from 3200 Mhz 16-18-18-38 to 3200 Mhz 14-14-14-34?


----------



## mus1mus

YES.









TridentZ 3200C16s suck.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I own FCP, I should check its behavior with Ryzen this weekend. I suspect it is a mix of SMT hurting perfirmance with erratic threading.


sounds promising.


----------



## Scotty99

Im still debating returning my ripjaws for trident but its harder for me, its a 61 dollar difference for 2 cas latency bump lol.

Even then its not like guaranteed trident will boot at xmp or near it, just wish asrock would hurry up with some bios updates.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TridentZ 3200C16s suck.


Thanks, that's some expensive RAM though, $300 kangaroo dollars, my wallet is already looking a bit sad lol.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> I have nonissues running either XMP or Manual at 3200 13-13-13-13-32-1T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


So close to my idea of 3200Mhz 12-12-12-xx-1t







At my current setting I have 37ns (1600 6-6-6-18 1t) . 70+ns on Ryzens at that settinsg does not make much sense to me, but if the L2 and L3 are large and fast enough its should be OK...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Thanks, that's some expensive RAM though, $300 kangaroo dollars, my wallet is already looking a bit sad lol.


They are and just had another price spike last week.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> So close to my idea of 3200Mhz 12-12-12-xx-1t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my current setting I have 37ns (1600 6-6-6-18 1t) . 70+ns on Ryzens at that settinsg does not make much sense to me, but if the L2 and L3 are large and fast enough its should be OK...


Til AIDA 64 releases an updated version to correctly read what's going on....









In other news, http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12083494/fs/7657099 getting closer.


----------



## SpecChum

I actually tried 12-12-12-34 @ 2933









It booted!

Needless to say cinebench didn't last long before full lock up lol


----------



## mus1mus

I needed 1.55V to boot at 3200 12-12-12-24-1T on X99 with the same 3200C14 kit I have.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I needed 1.55V to boot at 3200 12-12-12-24-1T on X99 with the same 3200C14 kit I have.


Can you give me specific AMD mainboard, type of ryzen and exact information about memory kit? I will most likely try to fetch those RAMs...

Would be good to know which chip is used on that Ram. If the memory kit is able to archieve that settings on Intel board, it confirms that memory chips are able to run that fast with tight timings.

Tuning it on other board might be possible or not - the RAM I use with Phenom II on such good timings 24x7 (and those can be slightly tighten) were unable to run on 1600 CL8 on intels X48 chipset.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Can you give me specific AMD mainboard, type of ryzen and exact information about memory kit? I will most likely try to fetch those RAMs...
> 
> Would be good to know which chip is used on that Ram. If the memory kit is able to archieve that settings on Intel board, it confirms that memory chips are able to run that fast with tight timings.
> 
> Tuning it on other board might be possible or not - the RAM I use with Phenom II on such good timings 24x7 (and those can be slightly tighten) were unable to run on 1600 CL8 on intels X48 chipset.


Gigabyte AX370 K7
R7 1700X
TridentZ 3200C14Q-GTZSW Samsung B-Dies.

It's a Quad Kit. Best 2 sticks currently on the R7 rig.

3555 14-14-14-30-1T on X99
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/3700_50#post_25792855


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3200 C13-13-13-1T @ 1.45 Stable
3333 C13-14-13-1T @ 1.45 Stable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2 sticks doing 3666 C14-15-14-1T X99 on dual channel mode.

I'll see if 3333 14-14-14-14-1T can hold up it's ground on R7.


----------



## Offler

Ok... apparently no Gskill rams around here in the middle of Europe...


----------



## gupsterg

Spoiler: Setup of OC



i) measure voltages for SB, 1.8V PLL, VDDP, DRAM, NB SOC on DMM when CPU at stock, loaded with x264.

ii) fix all measured voltages in UEFI manually to gain same as testing in step i

iii) alter PState 0 for 3800MHz, set CPU voltage offset to +137.5mV so final VCORE measured on DMM was ~1.350V when under load. I also set LLC LVL1 as wanted to make sure if left on "Auto" UEFI "Auto Rules" were not adjusting it to higher levels.

iv) Global C-State Control [Enabled] in AMD CBS menu as wanted to make sure if left on "Auto" UEFI "Auto Rules" were not changing it.





Spoiler: x264 48 loops pass, ~5.25hrs.









Spoiler: Y-Cruncher 6hrs pass, all tests except FFT (Disabled)









Spoiler: x264 / Y-Cruncher HWiNFO logs



3.8GHz_OC_x264_Y-Crun.zip 1822k .zip file






Spoiler: 3DM FSE set to combined test loop only, ~1.25hrs.



The attached 3DM save file IIRC should open on another's system for viewing.





3DM_FSE_CT_Log.zip 423k .zip file






Spoiler: SWBF HML file



Next I ran SWBF, 1440P "Ultra" preset, with Crimson driver set to FRTC: 89FPS, FreeSync: On, Power Efficiency: On. Due to these settings the GPU will not stick to max clock in game, I don't find performance lacking or see any stutter/issues. Once stability testing of CPU OC finish will revert to my Fury X OC ROM 1145/545. HML file attached with all monitoring data that MSI AB support.

SWBF.zip 81k .zip file






Spoiler: [email protected] ~20.5hrs







Total rig uptime since last reboot: ~35hrs, ~5.25hrs x264 > ~1hr idle > ~6hrs Y-Cruncher > 3DM FSE CT loop ~1.25hrs > SWBF 0.25hrs > [email protected] 20.5hrs.

Will be checking log once finish [email protected], on when tCTL reached >~76°C, how many times it happened. As viewing screenshots at it's first occurrence (~9hrs in [email protected]), the fans on front intake/CPU did not ramp up above ~750 RPM and they should have. Viewing x264 tCTL over 48 loops MAX: ~70°C AVE: ~61°C and Y-Cruncher over 6hrs MAX: ~78°C AVE: ~70°C, fan ramping did occur to ~1200 RPM.

I will be repeating above tests, one at time, leisurely overnight. In preparation for when other RAM is back for some tweaking on that element of OC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Ok... apparently no Gskill rams around here in the middle of Europe...


There should be B-dies on other skins.

Note 3200C*14* on 8GB per stick Trim

CMD32GX4M2C3200C14M
CMD16GX4M2B3200C14

















For Ryzen, these will be perfect.









getting better:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908


----------



## IRobot23

Whole CCX problem is way overhyped.
2+2 even with slower 2133mhz ran is basically as fast as 4+0.

Whole thing with games that lots of comunication is needed is also way overhyped.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Has anyone tested these CPUs in Dota 2 after the recent patch?


----------



## IRobot23

http://www.techspot.com/review/1360-amd-ryzen-5-1600x-1500x-gaming/page3.html

Ryzen 7/X99 would run more efficiently, if job thread was at 8+threads
http://i.imgur.com/mVkLffL.jpg


----------



## Scotty99

Thanks for that link, rarely do you see mid range GPU's tested with ryzen 7. For my setup it seems a 7700k wouldnt give me any frames, at least in the games tested.

Future proofing ftw.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Has anyone tested these CPUs in Dota 2 after the recent patch?


Someone at chiphell did










https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1717769-1-1.html


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Friend of mine noticed that 1800x they just installed is acting fairly weird with new balanced mode? Is this the *new Microcode* or whatever?
> 
> Was playing Mass effect and noticed it was limiting itself in Balanced mode, to only first CCX and parking the rest of the processor.
> 
> With Balanced Mode On, First CCX In use, Second CCX in park.
> 
> 
> High Performance, Balancing Load across both CCX's but not the Threads?


That should be correct behavior. Limit game on one CCX when only 4 cores are required. And never spread heavy work on two virtual cores on one physical core.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I'm not sure about his, this is the latest beta from AIDA. I'm also only at 2933 and had to loosen the timings quite a bit on my Biostar board, guess the OC helped a bit.


How can you get more than yout theoretical maximum RAM speed?


----------



## Scotty99

Tech city overclock guide using asrock board:





What i find really odd is he also is using P states to OC, when on asrock boards (at least mine) literally all you need to do is a multi and offset voltage change to achieve what he is attempting to do (get full downclocking etc).

He either never tried offsets or maybe its not an across the board asrock thing and only works on some models.

But maybe this will help newbies with overclocking either way.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thanks for that link, rarely do you see mid range GPU's tested with ryzen 7. For my setup it seems a 7700k wouldnt give me any frames, at least in the games tested.
> 
> Future proofing ftw.


When it come to power consumption R7 1700 is just a killer.
65W TDP 8C/16T if game is properly optimized ryzen should destroy i7 7700K.
Well game are mostly made for 3-4C barely scale well over 4C (mostly MP games or RTS).

If 2x4C jaguar 1.6GHz can give you 30-60fps, then Ryzen at 4GHz should give you 200FPS+.


----------



## mus1mus

Tesssting.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> When it come to power consumption R7 1700 is just a killer.
> 65W TDP 8C/16T if game is properly optimized ryzen should destroy i7 7700K.
> Well game are mostly made for 3-4C barely scale well over 4C (mostly MP games or RTS).
> 
> If 2x4C jaguar 1.6GHz can give you 30-60fps, then Ryzen at 4GHz should give you 200FPS+.


It is pretty crazy, even with a 3.8 all core overclock highest ive seen via HWinfo is 95w of power usage, in games its more like 30-50w. Im idling right now it says 15.84w lol.


----------



## fastpcman12

Has anyone tried this ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz (PC4-25600) C16 Memory Kit - Black

CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

I have it installed but have not changing the settings. I'm out and about but was wondering if I should just stop by the comptuer and buy some new gskill flare x ram.

i'm looking at this ram - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232530

G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It is pretty crazy, even with a 3.8 all core overclock highest ive seen via HWinfo is 95w of power usage, in games its more like 30-50w. Im idling right now it says 15.84w lol.


Yea at 3.8 hwinfo64 shows 126w peak, in games its about 30-50w as well though. So in gaming theres no difference. Mine doesnt even get hot haha. Tctl shows 47°C, cpu shows 52°C. And its on par about where it was before, used to peak at 70°C or so and now it sounds JUST right with the offset already built in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> Has anyone tried this ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz (PC4-25600) C16 Memory Kit - Black
> 
> CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> I have it installed but have not changing the settings. I'm out and about but was wondering if I should just stop by the comptuer and buy some new gskill flare x ram.


We all do, some of us can hit 3200mhz some get it to 2933. I think its people that leave the pc on it hasnt reset. Others who do cold boot we can't get 3200mhz.


----------



## lightofhonor

ASRock just released A-Tuning for Ryzen boards. http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/A-Tuning/A-Tuning(v3.0.132).zip

Haven't used it yet, but funny that it is listed in the manual and only now getting support


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea at 3.8 hwinfo64 shows 126w peak, in games its about 30-50w as well though. So in gaming theres no difference. Mine doesnt even get hot haha. Tctl shows 47°C, cpu shows 52°C. And its on par about where it was before, used to peak at 70°C or so and now it sounds JUST right with the offset already built in.
> We all do, some of us can hit 3200mhz some get it to 2933. I think its people that leave the pc on it hasnt reset. Others who do cold boot we can't get 3200mhz.


I was able to cold boot for 3 days straight @ 3200 cas 14, boot times were almost spot on similar as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I was able to cold boot for 3 days straight @ 3200 cas 14, boot times were almost spot on similar as well.


Yea a bit weird why mine doesnt work. It worked fine once then after a single cold boot got nothing. The stilt said that 1.1-1.2 for dram is totally unnecessary as well so i went back down to 1.0 and 2933 works fine.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya that hasnt been available lol.

Might install but not mess with stuff as i got my OC setup pretty good it seems.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> YES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TridentZ 3200C16s suck.


elaborate please


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea a bit weird why mine doesnt work. It worked fine once then after a single cold boot got nothing. The stilt said that 1.1-1.2 for dram is totally unnecessary as well so i went back down to 1.0 and 2933 works fine.


You talking SOC voltage?

As far as my bios listed, @ auto SOC voltage for 3200 was 0.936v. I haven't checked for stability, clocking the DRAM up this high was for 3DMark testing purposes only, so take that for what you will.

1.34v set for the DRAM in bios, vcore @ auto and multi at default, soc at auto = 0.936v.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> elaborate please


They won't even run to 3200 C15 with excessive Voltage on a Z170 board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You talking SOC voltage?
> 
> As far as my bios listed, @ auto SOC voltage for 3200 was 0.936v. I haven't checked for stability, clocking the DRAM up this high was for 3DMark testing purposes only, so take that for what you will.
> 
> 1.34v set for the DRAM in bios, vcore @ auto and multi at default, soc at auto = 0.936v.


Yea not sure why mine wont get 3200 now. DRAM is at 1.36, soc is at 1.0 (measured both on DMM) and its not getting anything good. 2933 is fully stable no issues been using it for 2 days so idk whats up. Would love to get it to 3200mhz but idk how much difference it would make between 2933 and 3200 haha.


----------



## Scotty99

Wow asrock Atuning is the first program ive used that reads CPU volts correctly and confirms indeed everything was reading it at exactly 50%.


----------



## madhoosier357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Tech city overclock guide using asrock board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i find really odd is he also is using P states to OC, when on asrock boards (at least mine) literally all you need to do is a multi and offset voltage change to achieve what he is attempting to do (get full downclocking etc).
> 
> He either never tried offsets or maybe its not an across the board asrock thing and only works on some models.
> 
> But maybe this will help newbies with overclocking either way.


Whats a good starting offset (the numbers in the offset box don't indicate a scale? I normally use a static voltage like 1.35 or 1.4. I haven't messed with the offisets yet, but that is next. I set the CPU to 3700 and leave the voltages alone and its stable, boots every time, ram stays at 3200, even downclocks in balanced mode, 3.7Ghz in high perf mode. Interestingly, the default speed with the CPU speed at auto is 3.2Ghz in the Ryzen Master app and not 3.0. Thought that was weird.

Ryzen 1700, ASRock X370 Gaming Professional, G.Skill 3200c14 ripjaws.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea not sure why mine wont get 3200 now. DRAM is at 1.36, soc is at 1.0 (measured both on DMM) and its not getting anything good. 2933 is fully stable no issues been using it for 2 days so idk whats up. Would love to get it to 3200mhz but idk how much difference it would make between 2933 and 3200 haha.


As far as 3DMark is concerned, at the same timings, I saw a 2.12% increase going from DDR 2933 to DDR 3200. I'd guess you'd see a performance increase of 0-3% depending on the application. Not missing much for now.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhoosier357*
> 
> Whats a good starting offset (the numbers in the offset box don't indicate a scale? I normally use a static voltage like 1.35 or 1.4. I haven't messed with the offisets yet, but that is next. I set the CPU to 3700 and leave the voltages alone and its stable, boots every time, ram stays at 3200, even downclocks in balanced mode, 3.7Ghz in high perf mode. Interestingly, the default speed with the CPU speed at auto is 3.2Ghz in the Ryzen Master app and not 3.0. Thought that was weird.
> 
> Ryzen 1700, ASRock X370 Gaming Professional, G.Skill 3200c14 ripjaws.


On my board the 3125 number loads in windows to 1.248v with 3.8ghz, havent needed to go beyond that for my OC.


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They won't even run to 3200 C15 with excessive Voltage on a Z170 board.


I'm only concerned with them running at rated spec eventually on B350


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Gigabyte as far as I know is the only company to have dual bios support.


The Gigabyte X370GT7 has a dual BIOS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wow asrock Atuning is the first program ive used that reads CPU volts correctly and confirms indeed everything was reading it at exactly 50%.


If you contact Mumak in this thread, from the data of the Atuning SW you give him and running HWiNFO in DEBUG mode he can improve HWiNFO for support on Asrock mobo







.


----------



## fastpcman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea at 3.8 hwinfo64 shows 126w peak, in games its about 30-50w as well though. So in gaming theres no difference. Mine doesnt even get hot haha. Tctl shows 47°C, cpu shows 52°C. And its on par about where it was before, used to peak at 70°C or so and now it sounds JUST right with the offset already built in.
> We all do, some of us can hit 3200mhz some get it to 2933. I think its people that leave the pc on it hasnt reset. Others who do cold boot we can't get 3200mhz.


guess i'll wait a week or two to see what everyoen says about flare x. but the cas 14 flare x sold out everywhere.


----------



## skullbringer

So, I'm back on an C6H. Since the bricking issue is resolved and the G7K is objectively so much worse, I felt like this was the right route to go. 3rd time's a charm, I guess.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wow asrock Atuning is the first program ive used that reads CPU volts correctly and confirms indeed everything was reading it at exactly 50%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you contact Mumak in this thread, from the data of the Atuning SW you give him and running HWiNFO in DEBUG mode he can improve HWiNFO for support on Asrock mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had adjusted HWinfo to double the vcore number









The issue may be ASRock since CPU-Z says the same for me. They may not want to fix it until ASRock says they won't fix it.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So, I'm back on an C6H. Since the bricking issue is resolved and the G7K is objectively so much worse, I felt like this was the right route to go. 3rd time's a charm, I guess.


Objectively as declared by which motherboard experts xD? You?

Think you mean subjectively. Also G k7 (not g7k) is the newest of all the x370's and the least updated.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I had adjusted HWinfo to double the vcore number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue may be ASRock since CPU-Z says the same for me. They may not want to fix it until ASRock says they won't fix it.


Ahh, cool







.

No idea what's Asrock are doing, but when you run HWiNFO in DEBUG and show a side by side compare of manufacturer SW Martin can suss out how to make HWiNFO work better with DBG file/info.

The other thing I have noted is, for example on the C6H the way HWiNFO was accessing Asus EC was issue, Martin then liaised with Asus and solved the issue.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Objectively as declared by which motherboard experts xD? You?
> 
> Think you mean subjectively. Also G k7 (not g7k) is the newest of all the x370's and the least updated.


right, gk7, bit must have flipped ^^


----------



## east river

Good deals going on at Microcenter right now.

30 dollars off if you get the 1700 with a compatible motherboard. 50 dollars off if you get 1700X and 1800X with a compatible motherboard.
Plus the 1700X is also discounted to 370 dollars, so with the 50 dollar discount that's effectively 80 dollars of your CPU+Motherboard set.

Also Microcenter seems to have a decent availability of motherboards, my local store has the C6H, MSI Titanium, Gigabyte Gaming 5 and Asus Prime X370.


----------



## Scotty99

Actually microcenter has always done that. In fact the usually also discount the processors, that is why i ordered from newegg this time because no tax. Saved me an hour drive lol.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Good deals going on at Microcenter right now.
> 
> 30 dollars off if you get the 1700 with a compatible motherboard. 50 dollars off if you get 1700X and 1800X with a compatible motherboard.
> Plus the 1700X is also discounted to 370 dollars, so with the 50 dollar discount that's effectively 80 dollars of your CPU+Motherboard set.
> 
> Also Microcenter seems to have a decent availability of motherboards, my local store has the C6H, MSI Titanium, Gigabyte Gaming 5 and Asus Prime X370.


I wish I had your store. Would solve a lot of my issues.

I hate ordering like buying in person. need ch6 and a gaming 5 replacement.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Actually microcenter has always done that. In fact the usually also discount the processors, that is why i ordered from newegg this time because no tax. Saved me an hour drive lol.


I would prefer to drive an hour that wait for shipping


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Good deals going on at Microcenter right now.
> 
> 30 dollars off if you get the 1700 with a compatible motherboard. 50 dollars off if you get 1700X and 1800X with a compatible motherboard.
> Plus the 1700X is also discounted to 370 dollars, so with the 50 dollar discount that's effectively 80 dollars of your CPU+Motherboard set.
> 
> Also Microcenter seems to have a decent availability of motherboards, my local store has the C6H, MSI Titanium, Gigabyte Gaming 5 and Asus Prime X370.


Not bad, can get the 1700X for $20 more with the $50 discount vs the 1700 with only a $30 discount. I guess for $20 its worth it for slightly better binning. Also wasn't the MSI Titanium like $250 around launch and now its $300? Overpriced imo.


----------



## east river

Yes, Microcenter is known for discounting their processors and having bundle deals, and they started that with Ryzen today.
So yeah, just a heads up to anyone looking to buy Ryzen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not bad, can get the 1700X for $20 more with the $50 discount vs the 1700 with only a $30 discount. I guess for $20 its worth it for slightly better binning. Also wasn't the MSI Titanium like $250 around launch and now its $300? Overpriced imo.


Yeah, 20 dollars more for a slightly better binned chip might be worth it for some.
Also the MSI Titanium did look expensive for 300 dollars when you can get the C6H for 250, didn't know it was 250 at launch.


----------



## chew*

Ok I need people to buy mobos at Cambridge store and return.









My favorite thing is clearance racks.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok I need people to buy mobos at Cambridge store and return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing is clearance racks.


Lucky! I was interested in buying some TridentZ RAM.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Lucky! I was interested in buying some TridentZ RAM.


It is the only confirmed B die they have.

The 16g kit of 3200 is hynix @ microcenter.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It is the only confirmed B die they have.
> 
> The 16g kit of 3200 is hynix @ microcenter.


Isn't G.Skill's 3200MHz CL14 memory Samsung?
I don't know if that's sold in Microcenter, they probably sell the CL16 kit.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Isn't G.Skill's 3200MHz CL14 memory Samsung?
> I don't know if that's sold in Microcenter, they probably sell the CL16 kit.


They sell a pc 3200 15-17-17 (timings = hynix) trident z for 129.99

Some stuff is not listed on the website.

Cambridge has a MSI x370 for $239.99 open box buy/return.

As you can see my options at my store suck...


----------



## Kuivamaa

So basically my 1800x was suffering from periodic 10sec freezes while playing WoW or HotS. Games would not crash, and windows would not become totally unresponsive. I would appear as If i am about to disconnect only to reconnect after 10 secs. It would happen maybe once or twice per hour. I reinstalled windows twice and even tried my old win installation from an FX8320 rig. It stopped at some point after I upgraded pretty much every possible driver of the system so I assumed it was sound related. Today the issue reappeared. Last night I switched to balanced mode back from High power but did not launch WoW. Today It happened straight away so I suppose balanced is the culprit here. Going back to HP fixed it again.I am in a full blackbox testing situation here but it seems to be the case. WoW or HotS would barely load the CPU so windows probably sent the whole CCX including the cores that ran the game to sleep.


----------



## chew*

AMD specifically told reviewers to use high performance hpet enabled.

Not only that it skews results especially in win 10 (RTC).

Many benchmarks can be skewed just by booting at auto and using software to jack multi up in windows.

Those seeing magical gains well this is why. Swap to 7 the magical gains go away.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> AMD specifically told reviewers to use high performance hpet enabled.
> 
> Not only that it skews results especially in win 10 (RTC).
> 
> Many benchmarks can be skewed just by booting at auto and using software to jack multi up in bios.
> 
> Those seeing magical gains well this is why. Swap to 7 the magical gains go away.


I don't know why reviewers overclock in the first place, majority of people buying systems for work related applications don't overclock, hell even a lot of gamers don't do it since they don't know how to tweak the hardware. It's only a small percentage that does OC.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Been running my Ryzen 1700 build for a few days and so far so good. Have an EVGA clc 280 waiting on a bracket so for now using Wraith and went 3.7 all cores at auto voltage and am stable in prime 95 bf1 and mass effect Andromeda. Gaming temps about 58 and P 95 was getting hot 66c but won't push it that hard again until I have my cooler then I'll shoot for a big OC also. Impressed with the OC and temps on Wraith with auto voltage got a .7 ghz oc.
Memory is another story have gskill Trident 3200 c16 and stuck at 2400 15-15-15-36 but will replace if next bios update doesn't fix.
ME Andromeda running 1080 on ultra preset w OCed gtx 970 no film grain or blur and holding 60 fps 80% or more of the time . So far very satisfied and w better mem speeds and a real cooler it only gets better.


----------



## chew*

I cater to the enthusiast community which is why i do overclocked reviews.

I can not speak for the big review sites however.


----------



## Scotty99

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Been running my Ryzen 1700 build for a few days and so far so good. Have an EVGA clc 280 waiting on a bracket so for now using Wraith and went 3.7 all cores at auto voltage and am stable in prime 95 bf1 and mass effect Andromeda. Gaming temps about 58 and P 95 was getting hot 66c but won't push it that hard again until I have my cooler then I'll shoot for a big OC also. Impressed with the OC and temps on Wraith with auto voltage got a .7 ghz oc.
> Memory is another story have gskill Trident 3200 c16 and stuck at 2400 15-15-15-36 but will replace if next bios update doesn't fix.
> ME Andromeda running 1080 on ultra preset w OCed gtx 970 no film grain or blur and holding 60 fps 80% or more of the time . So far very satisfied and w better mem speeds and a real cooler it only gets better.


What board do you have? Those are exact speed/timings that im stuck at with my ram lol.

I have until the 7th before my 30 return period runs out, hopefully asrock get a working bios out by then.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok I need people to buy mobos at Cambridge store and return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing is clearance racks.


Wow, that was a great deal - I have never seen those at Microcenter and look daily....

They discounted the 1700x last week and changed the Bundle MB discount from $30 at launch to $50 last week for 1700x and 1800x.. took both my 1700x and 1800x to get price adjusted last Sat.... was able to pick up MSI Titanium for $207 a CH6 for $205 and Gig K5 for $155 on discount rack and then added the $50 bundle discount for "can't beat" deals. All 3 were brand new/unused w/ i/o backplate still sealed and w/ all accessories....


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Gigabyte Aorus x370 gaming 5


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I cater to the enthusiast community which is why i do overclocked reviews.
> 
> I can not speak for the big review sites however.


I know Chew, this is an overclocking community after all. I was just making an observation on the mainstream market.

OH BY THE WAY RYZEN 1800X @5.5ghz from Iranian guys in Tehran.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRnyA-shpqm%2F/


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> .
> What board do you have? Those are exact speed/timings that im stuck at with my ram lol.
> 
> I have until the 7th before my 30 return period runs out, hopefully asrock get a working bios out by then.


AMD's take on memory issues.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system


----------



## chew*

Awesome.

We can be MC clearance rack buddies


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> AMD specifically told reviewers to use high performance hpet enabled.
> 
> Not only that it skews results especially in win 10 (RTC).
> 
> Many benchmarks can be skewed just by booting at auto and using software to jack multi up in windows.
> 
> Those seeing magical gains well this is why. Swap to 7 the magical gains go away.


Actually AMD didn't and reviewers were contactimg AMD regading strange results and bugs. AMD than asked them to use HP mode. I get better numbers than base clock reviews on my 1800x with proper RAM alone. I also use BM as the chip clocks much low and downvolts much better.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> AMD's take on memory issues.
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/14/tips-for-building-a-better-amd-ryzen-system


Ya ive seen that, but notice the memory kits "they have had luck with" the trident kit they listed is exactly the one the guy above is stuck at 2400 with...

Its a total crapshoot atm.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive seen that, but notice the memory kits "they have had luck with" the trident kit they listed is exactly the one the guy above is stuck at 2400 with...
> 
> Its a total crapshoot atm.


Lol damn, I did not look at the other guys post. Guess everyone is screwed in some way until better updates come out.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> We can be MC clearance rack buddies


Have never seen that Gskill DDr4 at any MC or ever listed on website, even tried to punch in that sku number from picture and nothing comes up.......


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> Actually AMD didn't and reviewers were contactimg AMD regading strange results and bugs. AMD than asked them to use HP mode. I get better numbers than base clock reviews on my 1800x with proper RAM alone. I also use BM as the chip clocks much low and downvolts much better.


I have all emails that reviewers got. Maybe some did not read them. I obviously can not and will not post them.

Typically i followed the windows settings they suggested and discarded all other advice.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Have never seen that Gskill DDr4 at any MC or ever listed on website, even tried to punch in that sku number from picture and nothing comes up.......


MC cambridge MA still has stock. Even normal price is killing newegg ($269). Maybe a phone call can get you hooked up with a set.


----------



## yetta

Dat price to performance ratio, tho

https://www.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu

a 970 point difference.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> MC cambridge MA still has stock. Even normal price is killing newegg ($269). Maybe a phone call can get you hooked up with a set.


I got my TridentZ 32GB C16 kit for $185 on Newegg, so deals CAN be found.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Dat price to performance ratio, tho
> 
> https://www.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu
> 
> a 970 point difference.


They have the r7 1700 priced wrong on that list


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> They have the r7 1700 priced wrong on that list


Another fine use of Intel's money









They don't have the 1700X's score/price either. Both would then be the top value processors. Currently listed behind i3-7350K


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Another fine use of Intel's money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the 1700X's score/price either. Both would then be the top value processors. Currently listed behind i3-7350K


Apparently Intel got fined like $1.6 Billion for their sneaky behaviour with the media to bad mouth Ryzen.


----------



## bloot

Passed the 20000 barrier with a GTX 1080 and a R7 1700









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12082475


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Passed the 20000 barrier with a GTX 1080 and a R7 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12082475


Well done bloot, keep it going.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Passed the 20000 barrier with a GTX 1080 and a R7 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12082475


lol I get just over 13000 with 3.9Ghz 1700 and a stock Fury (non-x)


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Another fine use of Intel's money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the 1700X's score/price either. Both would then be the top value processors. Currently listed behind i3-7350K
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Intel got fined like $1.6 Billion for their sneaky behaviour with the media to bad mouth Ryzen.
Click to expand...

Source on that? There was a fine in 2009 for 1.4B$ but never again.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Source on that? There was a fine in 2009 for 1.4B$ but never again.


And as far as I know Intel hasn't paid a dime of the FTC penalty award to AMD so far. Still going round n' round in the courts.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Thanks, that's some expensive RAM though, $300 kangaroo dollars, my wallet is already looking a bit sad lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im still debating returning my ripjaws for trident but its harder for me, its a 61 dollar difference for 2 cas latency bump lol.
> 
> Even then its not like guaranteed trident will boot at xmp or near it, just wish asrock would hurry up with some bios updates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They are and just had another price spike last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was me I'd return the mem get the cheapest kit I could find and wait for the production to catch up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> If it was me I'd return the mem get the cheapest kit I could find and wait for the production to catch up.


lol.

Not worth the issues with incompatibility IMO.

Speaking of cheapos, 

2666 will be tested today.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Not worth the issues with incompatibility IMO.


I meant the cheapest known compatible and upgrade it later..


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> If it was me I'd return the mem get the cheapest kit I could find and wait for the production to catch up.


I bought myself 32gb in 4 x 8gb 2400mhz to wait out the storm. I'll end up selling the ram for like $100 a pair once better ram comes out. I lose $40 but I have a working coming now that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I bought myself 32gb in 4 x 8gb 2400mhz to wait out the storm. I'll end up selling the ram for like $100 a pair once better ram comes out. I lose $40 but I have a working coming now that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.


Smart man. +rep

now if you only had got the 1700!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I meant the cheapest known compatible and upgrade it later..


Well, the TZ kit I have was bought last year when prices were rather lower. Used to be the best X99 kit you can buy. And still the best bet for Ryzen.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Source on that? There was a fine in 2009 for 1.4B$ but never again.


Hah weird, I may have to retract that since searching for the article shows no results. Read it two days ago, no it's just gone. My bad.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the TZ kit I have was bought last year when prices were rather lower. Used to be the best X99 kit you can buy. And still the best bet for Ryzen.


I actually meant that for the other 2 guys, I just quoted you because you pointed out the price spike. Everything is in the timing (literally and figuratively!).


----------



## bardacuda

What happened to RAM prices anyway? I started buying parts last year and bought a 2x8GB 3200C16 G.Skill kit in May 2016 for ~$72 USD ($95 CAD at the time). This is when most kits were 2133 or 2400...and 3200 was high end. Most prices were between $60 - $80 USD for 2x8 kits.
Now prices for 2x8 kits are minimum $90 USD for 2133...and up to $200+ for high end kits. It's insane.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What happened to RAM prices anyway? I started buying parts last year and bought a 2x8GB 3200C16 G.Skill kit in May 2016 for ~$72 USD ($95 CAD at the time). This is when most kits were 2133 or 2400...and 3200 was high end. Most prices were between $60 - $80 USD for 2x8 kits.
> Now prices for 2x8 kits are minimum $90 USD for 2133...and up to $200+ for high end kits. It's insane.


I noticed that too. Somehow the ram is more expensive then the board...


----------



## Scotty99

Well i got my kit for 98 bucks i think ill just wait it out for bios updates. Running at 2400 for a while wont kill me, i mean eventually it will run at rated speeds.....right?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well i got my kit for 98 bucks i think ill just wait it out for bios updates. Running at 2400 for a while wont kill me, i mean eventually it will run at rated speeds.....right?


Eventually motherboard makers should have complete access to memory timings, all that matters at that point is whether or not they'll test your specific kit and validate it. So the answer is maybe; at the very least if you're able to match a AMD verified kit with tertiary timings, you should be able to get your kit to work manually in the long run.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well i got my kit for 98 bucks i think ill just wait it out for bios updates. Running at 2400 for a while wont kill me, i mean eventually it will run at rated speeds.....right?


From what I've read (so take it for what it's worth) the CAS 16 is the Hynix and it just doesn't run right with Ryzen. But don't make any moves on this but I'd look into it if you plan on keeping that mem in that system permanent. You can also try to trade with a intel user for some samsung. I really havn't done any research on it so can't give you a definitive answer.


----------



## bardacuda

I remember reading a post a few days ago that explained how you could determine which RAM ICs you had based on the serial number. I can't really be arsed to go digging it up but I'm sure you could figure it out with a quick google search.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I actually meant that for the other 2 guys, I just quoted you because you pointed out the price spike. Everything is in the timing (literally and figuratively!).


All good buddy. No offense and hopefully, no harm unto you.









It's just that at the moment, these really are the best kit to buy. Maybe you can't see the performance yet as metrics don't show it yet. But definitely will be noticeable when Ryzen gets the same lovin' as Intel. (YES FinalWire, update AIDA64!)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What happened to RAM prices anyway? I started buying parts last year and bought a 2x8GB 3200C16 G.Skill kit in May 2016 for ~$72 USD ($95 CAD at the time). This is when most kits were 2133 or 2400...and 3200 was high end. Most prices were between $60 - $80 USD for 2x8 kits.
> Now prices for 2x8 kits are minimum $90 USD for 2133...and up to $200+ for high end kits. It's insane.


They say it's the supply. Or maybe demand as well.


----------



## Scotty99

I dont put much weight into the samsung vs hynix thing, i mean sure out of the box maybe the cas 14 stuff gets along better with ryzen but i dont see that as a permanent thing.

Its 160 dollars for the cheapest cas 14 3200 kit right now, its not worth 60 dollars for 2 cas latency to me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I remember reading a post a few days ago that explained how you could determine which RAM ICs you had based on the serial number. I can't really be arsed to go digging it up but I'm sure you could figure it out with a quick google search.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont put much weight into the samsung vs hynix thing, i mean sure out of the box maybe the cas 14 stuff gets along better with ryzen but i dont see that as a permanent thing.
> 
> Its 160 dollars for the cheapest cas 14 3200 kit right now, *its not worth 60 dollars* for 2 cas latency *to me.*


That's just you.


----------



## Scotty99

I like to get good deals, makes me feel good about building a system. This entire PC in my sig cost under a grand, including a windows key from kinguin









Just looked on pcpartpicker, there are only 2 kits cheaper than i got my 3200 kit right now they are all 2400 lol. Prices keep going up and up for memory, i would imagine part of that is due to ryzen release.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it looks good right? dunno if it's just bias on my part. a close friend of mine swears it's too big and ugly lol


How's the latest dota 2 ryzen patch for you? Any improvement?


----------



## jigzaw

Finally got my Asrock AB350 today after a long wait. Still haven't purchase a cpu yet but I think I may go more on the R7 1700 for no fuss installation or R7 1700X if my $ permit so.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Finally got my Asrock AB350 today after a long wait. Still haven't purchase a cpu yet but I think I may go more on the R7 1700 for no fuss installation or R7 1700X if my $ permit so.


I'm thinking of going for the same board, otherwise the AsRock Killer Sli or ASUS Prime-Pro, still need to research more to get the right configuration for my workstation needs.


----------



## jigzaw

Actually palnning it also as a migration of my current fx8370 workstation running IRONCAD and KeyShot. My expectation is that the better I/O will reduce saving time. I will only use one GPU and hopefully a lower power consumption and cooling noise on KeyShot. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont put much weight into the samsung vs hynix thing, i mean sure out of the box maybe the cas 14 stuff gets along better with ryzen but i dont see that as a permanent thing.
> 
> Its 160 dollars for the cheapest cas 14 3200 kit right now, its not worth 60 dollars for 2 cas latency to me.


I have 2 sets of top dawg memory.

One is gskill high speed 14-14-14-32 3200 samsung $159.99

The other is tight timing low speed corsair platinum 10-12-12-28 2400 v5.20 hynix $159.99

Currently? The hynix freaks the system out (imc). Oh its also Dual Rank...not something listed on newegg...

Until you buy stuff and test it yourself and use fairly decent testing methods I would advise you not to make suggestions purchase wise to the community.


----------



## mus1mus

How did you go with the G.Skill?

Auto 3200?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I remember reading a post a few days ago that explained how you could determine which RAM ICs you had based on the serial number. I can't really be arsed to go digging it up but I'm sure you could figure it out with a quick google search.


As @mus1mus helpfully demonstrated, you can get a read in software. You can also check S/N for x40x (Hynix) or x50x (Samsung) as the second set of four alphanumerics in the S/N. This only applies to G.Skill, though.


----------



## bardacuda

Nice! So my $72, 2x8GB 3200C16 G.Skill kit, is Samsung. I lucked out...was thinking of going 2400 because 3200 seemed like unnecessary overkill at the time but figured wth it's only 10 bucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Finally got my Asrock AB350 today after a long wait. Still haven't purchase a cpu yet but I think I may go more on the R7 1700 for no fuss installation or R7 1700X if my $ permit so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you are going to overclock it, I'd say go with the 1700. If you don't like messing with stuff then the premium you pay for a 1700X starts to make sense.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Nice! So my $72, 2x8GB 3200C16 G.Skill kit, is Samsung. I lucked out...was thinking of going 2400 because 3200 seemed like unnecessary overkill at the time but figured wth it's only 10 bucks.


Samsung makes different chips as well. B-Die is the best. You might have E or D die. Only the B-Die appears to be the most compatible with Ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

I have popped open RipJawsV 3200C16-18-18-1T And I believe they are B-dies as well. Perhaps low-bins.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you go with the G.Skill?
> 
> Auto 3200?


I can but i hate auto anything. Just habit.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have popped open RipJawsV 3200C16-18-18-1T And I believe they are B-dies as well. Perhaps low-bins.


You opened the heatsinks? That's the only guaranteed way to tell if they are B-Die. Post a picture.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you go with the G.Skill?
> 
> Auto 3200?
> 
> 
> 
> I can but i hate auto anything. Just habit.
Click to expand...

I meant 3200 thru DOCP works perfectly?

Which board is it now?


----------



## chew*

Gaming 5, prime b350 plus, prime x370 pro all confirmed set xmp boot.

Pick up more boards this weekend. May have a board or 2 in the mail somewhere as well.


----------



## bardacuda

Does the difference between 16 and 14, or 18 and 16 CAS latency really matter? I thought Stilt said that the performance difference from having faster memory comes from the fact that you have to raise the northbridge frequency...not from the increased memory performance itself? I never actually did bother tweaking CAS latency beyond the XMP profile because it seems like it would be enormously tedious having to test for stability if one were only tweaking one timing setting at a...time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You opened the heatsinks? That's the only guaranteed way to tell if they are B-Die. Post a picture.


I have no access to them now. Some other time maybe.












Testing these and they simply suck.


----------



## bardacuda

LOL what is going on with that water block mounting? That bolt is TWEAKED. Is that a penny for a washer? Hahahaha!







That looks like something I'd do.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> LOL what is going on with that water block mounting? That bolt is TWEAKED. Is that a penny for a washer? Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like something I'd do.


Yes, he drilled a penny to use as a washer.

Also, on Gigabyte gaming 5, you need different offset values to achieve the same Vcore for 1700 compared to the X models.

Like, 0.00000 offset gets 1.18v vcore on 1700, but the same 0.00000 offset does 1.35ish vcore or so on 1700x/1800x.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> LOL what is going on with that water block mounting? That bolt is TWEAKED. Is that a *penny* for a washer? Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like something I'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he *drilled* a *penny* to use as a washer.
> 
> Also, on Gigabyte gaming 5, you need different offset values to achieve the same Vcore for 1700 compared to the X models.
> 
> Like, 0.00000 offset gets 1.18v vcore on 1700, but the same 0.00000 offset does 1.35ish vcore or so on 1700x/1800x.
Click to expand...

Both of you, WRONG.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys said AM4 mountings holes dont fit AM3+ coolers








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope.
> 
> No coins were harmed on the process.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here i thought you used washers.
> 
> ironically you saved money using money.
> regardless of the currency.






As per the offset, each chip has a given VID. VID + Offset = VCore.


----------



## bardacuda

Hahaha that's awesome! It looks so close to fitting I didn't realize it was an AM3 cooler from the first pic. What if you just reamed out the holes in the block? Or are you trying to retain the re-sale value?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does the difference between 16 and 14, or 18 and 16 CAS latency really matter? I thought Stilt said that the performance difference from having faster memory comes from the fact that you have to raise the northbridge frequency...not from the increased memory performance itself? I never actually did bother tweaking CAS latency beyond the XMP profile because it seems like it would be enormously tedious having to test for stability if one were only tweaking one timing setting at a...time.


It's not about their given frequency but the chances of running them to their rated specs.

If someone can chime in to have or was able to run a 3200 16-18-18-1T TridentZ with Ryzen @ 3200MHz irregardless of the timing with ease, I would retract from the idea.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hahaha that's awesome! It looks so close to fitting I didn't realize it was an AM3 cooler from the first pic. What if you just reamed out the holes in the block? Or are you trying to retain the re-sale value?


not that possible. The AM3+ bracket is smaller by a few handful millimeters to the current AM4.


----------



## bardacuda

I will let you know when I get my board but it still hasn't shipped







Apparently 'In Stock' means, hey it might be in stock or it might not be in stock for over another week. But anyway my kit is 16-18-18 so I will try to set it at 14-16-16 without upping voltage and see what happens.

EDIT: Err..I think I might have misunderstood what you are saying. You mean the lower the stock timings the greater the chances it will work at 3200 speed? In any case I will try it at stock XMP profile and see if it boots and you can add that to the data pile. Unfortunately I don't have a second kit to test on the same system so there's nothing to really compare it to.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not about their given frequency but the chances of running them to their rated specs.
> 
> If someone can chime in to have or was able to run a 3200 16-18-18-1T TridentZ with Ryzen @ 3200MHz irregardless of the timing with ease, I would retract from the idea.


You're talking about 32gb or more right? Tons of people are running 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 with 2x8gb. Some with lower timings. I'm running 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 perfectly stable.


----------



## SLK

r7 1700 3.8ghz @ 1.166v Running P95, Cinebench and Heaven. Seems stable. My 1700x didn't even come close. 1.32v and still wanted more volts to be stable. Stock voltage on the R7 1700 is definitely lower than a 1700x by quite a bit it seems.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You're talking about 32gb or more right? Tons of people are running 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 with 2x8gb. Some with lower timings. I'm running 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 perfectly stable.


2*8GBs

TridentZ 3200 C16s not C14s.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> r7 1700 3.8ghz @ 1.166v Running P95, Cinebench and Heaven. Seems stable. My 1700x didn't even come close. 1.32v and still wanted more volts to be stable. Stock voltage on the R7 1700 is definitely lower than a 1700x by quite a bit it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! What batch is your chip???


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Very nice! What batch is your chip???


Hmm, never read it. I know its made in China. Can I get it from the box by chance?


----------



## bardacuda

I doubt it...but won't know for sure until tomorrow. If you do have a golden chip though I'm sure the community would love to know which batch it's from if you ever do re-mount the heatsink.


----------



## SLK

Funny thing is I paid $309 @ ANTonline ebay store, used a $100 ebay gift card + I got 8% ebay bucks back. Win-Win I guess,


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I will let you know when I get my board but it still hasn't shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 'In Stock' means, hey it might be in stock or it might not be in stock for over another week. But anyway my kit is 16-18-18 so I will try to set it at 14-16-16 without upping voltage and see what happens.
> 
> EDIT: Err..I think I might have misunderstood what you are saying. You mean the lower the stock timings the greater the chances it will work at 3200 speed? In any case I will try it at stock XMP profile and see if it boots and you can add that to the data pile. Unfortunately I don't have a second kit to test on the same system so there's nothing to really compare it to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You're talking about 32gb or more right? Tons of people are running 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 with 2x8gb. Some with lower timings. I'm running 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 perfectly stable.


With those timings, those sticks are usually Samsung B-die. That's where this whole thing comes from. You'll note that you can only change primary timings on RAM at the moment. This means that Samsung B-dies have default secondary and tertiary timings that are kosher with the Ryzen IMC's default 'preference', as it were. Using Hynix sticks which often have uneven timings like 16-18-18-38, you'll be hard pressed to run at rated speeds above 2666. The assumption is that the default secondary and tertiary timings on these sticks do not mesh with Ryzen's IMC.


----------



## bardacuda

Well I have the uneven timings (16-18-18-38) but according to how you read the serial number it is Samsung (xxxxA500xxxxxxx)

EDIT: Anyway I was just curious about the case where it does run stable at 3200MHz....is there a significant performance benefit to running tighter timings? Or is the major portion of the performance benefit just due to running the infinity fabric/northbridge at 1600MHz?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> With those timings, those sticks are usually Samsung B-die. That's where this whole thing comes from. You'll note that you can only change primary timings on RAM at the moment. This means that Samsung B-dies have default secondary and tertiary timings that are kosher with the Ryzen IMC's default 'preference', as it were. Using Hynix sticks which often have uneven timings like 16-18-18-38, you'll be hard pressed to run at rated speeds above 2666. The assumption is that the default secondary and tertiary timings on these sticks do not mesh with Ryzen's IMC.


Blah, then i have Hynix ram then, this needs a microcode update to allow better compatibility or is it just a Ryzen exclusive quirk?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Funny thing is I paid $309 @ ANTonline ebay store, used a $100 ebay gift card + I got 8% ebay bucks back. Win-Win I guess,


is your Vcore read from CPU-Z or in BIOS?

I've noticed that mine is 1.24vcore in CPU-Z but 1.16vcore in BIOS.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well I have the uneven timings (16-18-18-38) but according to how you read the serial number it is Samsung (xxxxA500xxxxxxx)
> 
> EDIT: Anyway I was just curious about the case where it does run stable at 3200MHz....is there a significant performance benefit to running tighter timings? Or is the major portion of the performance benefit just due to running the infinity fabric/northbridge at 1600MHz?


Yeah, depending on the kit the timings can be different. That's why I use words like often and usually. Tighter timings will provide performance benefits in certain situations where latency is an impediment, but not to the degree that improving both RAM frequency and data fabric speed will improve overall performance. Of course, all things being equal, tighter timings are better than looser ones as a general statement.


----------



## chew*

Its an amd quirk period. Amd imc has always been picky. Deneb liked elpida hyper, thuban bbse special bins, llano bbse special bins. BD i retired so up until now no clue. Ryzen likes b die...

Hell AMD officially stated it.

Also the subs no access to? Loose very loose.

If hynix is shaky now.....tighter will just make it worse.

Timings for now seem to do little on locked ref clock boards.

Buying in 3200 bin 14-14-14 means you can do spec @ 3200 and ensures you get b die. Rest is a gamble


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. I can only say that to get to 3200MHz guaranteed on this platform, 3200C14 kits are the way to go.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. I can only say that to get to 3200MHz guaranteed on this platform, 3200C14 kits are the way to go.


But not 16GBx2 kits







better luck with 8GBx2 it seems


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. I can only say that to get to 3200MHz guaranteed on this platform, 3200C14 kits are the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not 16GBx2 kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better luck with 8GBx2 it seems
Click to expand...

Well, since you strayed again from the conversation, let me just remind you of the fact that at the moment, only Single Rank or Single Sided sticks are advised and are guaranteed for and over 2666.

It means, 2*8GB right?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> But not 16GBx2 kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better luck with 8GBx2 it seems


Work in progress


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Work in progress


Hey if they can get it to where i can toggle A-XMP and have 3200 CL14 with 16gb sticks i'll be happy.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, depending on the kit the timings can be different. That's why I use words like often and usually. Tighter timings will provide performance benefits in certain situations where latency is an impediment, but not to the degree that improving both RAM frequency and data fabric speed will improve overall performance. Of course, all things being equal, tighter timings are better than looser ones as a general statement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its an amd quirk period. Amd imc has always been picky. Deneb liked elpida hyper, thuban bbse special bins, llano bbse special bins. BD i retired so up until now no clue. Ryzen likes b die...
> 
> Hell AMD officially stated it.
> 
> Also the subs no access to? Loose very loose.
> 
> If hynix is shaky now.....tighter will just make it worse.
> 
> Timings for now seem to do little on locked ref clock boards.
> 
> Buying in 3200 bin 14-14-14 means you can do spec @ 3200 and ensures you get b die. Rest is a gamble


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. I can only say that to get to 3200MHz guaranteed on this platform, 3200C14 kits are the way to go.


Ok I think I get it now. So the point of getting C14 kits is to ensure that you get B-die...which in turn gives you the best chance of getting to 3200MHz and the big performance jump. The fact that it is C14 instead of C16 is just a bonus.







+rep all around!


----------



## mus1mus

3200MHz guarantee is still more important than timings at the moment.

3433 CL 14-14-14-14-1T
3433 CL 14-13-13-13-1T
3433 CL 12-13-13-13-1T

yields same figures in AIDA64.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

New some new memory with time, currently running 2933mhz with 15-17-17-17-1T 1.350V, not bad, but not great either.. My 1700 is running at 1.330V-1.352V at 3900. Not that bad I guess.

Which sensor is the correct one? CPU or CPU diode? The CPU under 100% folding is 54'C, while the CPU diode is 49'C. VRMs on the CH6 is sitting at just 50'C.


----------



## mus1mus

Where's @Sgt Bilko ?

Has anyone tried Sisoft Benchmark?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Actually palnning it also as a migration of my current fx8370 workstation running IRONCAD and KeyShot. My expectation is that the better I/O will reduce saving time. I will only use one GPU and hopefully a lower power consumption and cooling noise on KeyShot. Looking forward to it.


Completely forgot about Keyshot. Which GPU are you running on it?

[EDIT] nevermind forgot it was a CPU bound renderer.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. I can only say that to get to 3200MHz guaranteed on this platform, 3200C14 kits are the way to go.


I've got the 3200c14 gskill and I can't get 3200









I'm starting to think it's my 1700 capabilities. 2933 is fine tho.

I do still have the 1800x here, got another 2 weeks before I'd have to send it back. I'm tempted to swap...


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3200MHz guarantee is still more important than timings at the moment.
> 
> 3433 CL 14-14-14-14-1T
> 3433 CL 14-13-13-13-1T
> 3433 CL 12-13-13-13-1T
> 
> yields same figures in AIDA64.


Try LinX test. you will not notice any changes in Read/Write but you might notice increase in Gflops for same fixed problem size. In my case, same CPU frequency, different timings and variations were from 65-72gflops. (tighter timing, better performance).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where's @Sgt Bilko ?
> 
> Has anyone tried Sisoft Benchmark?


He has less time then I. Probably can't keep up with this thread. I finally got caught up (yes I have read every post. )

Anywho slight update I also have a Msi titanium. Waiting but will be getting a crosshair. Definitely a x399. Can't wait.

Enjoying playing with the platform. Esp in production..

Wife does not know it butt she will be getting either a 1700x or 1800, for her solid works at work....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, so here the new build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3117.zip
> Now AMDers should get the following information:
> - *Microcode Update Revision*: Summary screen, Main screen / CPU node
> - *SMU Firmware Revision*: Main screen / CPU node
> - *AMD AGESA Version*: Main screen / Motherboard node
> 
> Note: if you're using sensor-only mode, you will need to disable it, as you need to reach the main screen (with tree on left side), which is not shown in sensor-only mode.
> 
> Now you can compare your .... versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues...


Cheers Martin







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have 2 sets of top dawg memory.
> 
> One is gskill high speed 14-14-14-32 3200 samsung $159.99
> 
> The other is tight timing low speed corsair platinum 10-12-12-28 2400 v5.20 hynix $159.99
> 
> Currently? The hynix freaks the system out (imc). Oh its also Dual Rank...not something listed on newegg...
> 
> Until you buy stuff and test it yourself and use fairly decent testing methods I would advise you not to make suggestions purchase wise to the community.


Umm i never made purchasing suggestions my dude. All i said was i believe if you have hynix ram i wouldnt start freaking out and return it for much more expensive ram, this will all get sorted eventually.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its an amd quirk period. Amd imc has always been picky. Deneb liked elpida hyper, thuban bbse special bins, llano bbse special bins. BD i retired so up until now no clue. Ryzen likes b die...
> 
> Hell AMD officially stated it.
> 
> Also the subs no access to? Loose very loose.
> 
> If hynix is shaky now.....tighter will just make it worse.
> 
> Timings for now seem to do little on locked ref clock boards.
> 
> Buying in 3200 bin 14-14-14 means you can do spec @ 3200 and ensures you get b die. Rest is a gamble


Also not true, i have seen at least 3 people who are stuck at 2400 with trident 14-14-14-34 3200.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Also not true, i have seen at least 2 people who are stuck at 2400 with trident 14-14-14-34 3200.


What mobo did they have?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What mobo did they have?


Two of em were b350 boards and the other was an asrock i believe, either the one i have or the fatality gaming.

Also there is a guy a few posts up that said he cant get 3200 with the trident z cas 14's. Just trying to make the point you arent guaranteed 3200 with the trident set like that guy was implying.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Two of em were b350 boards and the other was an asrock i believe, either the one i have or the fatality gaming.
> 
> Also there is a guy a few posts up that said he cant get 3200 with the trident z cas 14's. Just trying to make the point you arent guaranteed 3200 with the trident set like that guy was implying.


And me on C6H, I can't get passed 2933 with that ram.


----------



## mus1mus

3200 DOCP on a G5.
3200 Manual on a G5.

3200 DOCP on K7.
3200 Manual on a K7.

3433 BCLK with DOCP on a K7.
3433 BCLK with Manual on a K7.

If Giga can open up the BCLK, I have no doubt of hitting 3466 or more on these TZ sticks.

If you can't get to 3200 while others can with ease, I wonder what will.









C6H requires some specific steps to get you there. Need to follow what others do maybe?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3200 DOCP on a G5.
> 3200 Manual on a G5.
> 
> 3200 DOCP on K7.
> 3200 Manual on a K7.
> 
> 3433 BCLK with DOCP on a K7.
> 3433 BCLK with Manual on a K7.
> 
> If Giga can open up the BCLK, I have no doubt of hitting 3466 or more on these TZ sticks.
> 
> If you can't get to 3200 while others can with ease, I wonder what will.


Could be imc rather than motherboard related?


----------



## redempta61

My Ripjaws V 8x2go 3200 cl14 only work at 2933mhz 16-15-15-35 on my Asrock x370 Fatal1ty pro.
But the same kit works great at 3200mhz with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 of my wife.


----------



## mus1mus

The stilt described his steps. Followed?

1.45V on the TZ opens it up to lot more possibilities.

These sticks I am using has been tested with X99 (Sabertooth, Rampage V, Deluxe), MSI Z170 Carbon (LOW TIER), Asus Z170 Gaming Aura (LOW TIER), X370 G5, X370 K7. Not one failed 3200 C14









7 Boards of different platforms.


----------



## Scotty99

Exactly its all down to boards right now. Dont get me wrong if i find a c14 set on sale between now and my return date ill probably do it, but not gonna go out of my way to get a set of tridents.

Well you cant really count the intel boards lol.


----------



## rv8000

Some pretty Ryzen build shots. I can't decide if I want to buy my new case yet and finish the build, or pick up a Switch


----------



## TomiKazi

No Titanium for me...
...because the store I bought it from went bankrupt before they could ship it to me. Together with the RAM.









So now I got a FlareX kit with a 'Compatible with RYZEN' sticker on it. A few weeks ago I called it marketing, but here it is lying on my desk, because it has the same main specifications as the 3200C14 Tridents that weren't in stock.

And I would love to report about them, but still waiting for a motherboard. A Taichi this time.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

May I ask what sort of temps is good, and voltages?

I get up to 70'C when stressing at 1.450V I belive it was. Is that OK?

I currently run 3800 at 1.243V, and the temps are like 50'C or so under [email protected] with a 1080Ti folding in the same loop as well. Will need to double-check later.


----------



## mus1mus

Temp Shut down point is at 105C after the -20 offset on TCTL. That's all I know.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> May I ask what sort of temps is good, and voltages?
> 
> I get up to 70'C when stressing at 1.450V I belive it was. Is that OK?
> 
> I currently run 3800 at 1.243V, and the temps are like 50'C or so under [email protected] with a 1080Ti folding in the same loop as well. Will need to double-check later.


1.45 was amd's advised max with a heavy caveat that cpu life would probably degrade. tctl is 95 max, again per amd, in all r7's. The 20 degree offset is only applicable to X chips. Your present temps and voltage look groovy.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Blah, then i have Hynix ram then, this needs a microcode update to allow better compatibility or is it just a Ryzen exclusive quirk?
> is your Vcore read from CPU-Z or in BIOS?
> 
> I've noticed that mine is 1.24vcore in CPU-Z but 1.16vcore in BIOS.


Mines 1.06v I think in Bios


----------



## magnusavr

New bios out for the Asus x370 Prime. Look under windows 7: https://www.asus.com/no/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## mus1mus

For Gigabyte users suffering BIOS resets after a failed/crash/black screen inside Windows, to prevent resetting the BIOS, Hold the Power Button to shut down the Board > Press Power button again to return to previous state. Reset Button will automatically bring you to a BIOS Reset Prompt as well as turning Off the PSU..


----------



## bluej511

So for anyone interested, heres a firestrike test run with 2133mhz (at least i think im not sure lol, could be 2400, was on the old g5 board) and 2933mhz ram speed. One was run at hp mode the other at balanced. Going to do another run at hp mode right now between the 2 and compare see if its any measurable difference.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12094820/fs/11885628

And for good measure, here it is against my 4690k a day before i took it apart.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12094820/fs/11885628/fs/11871887


----------



## mus1mus

Different CPU speeds. Won't be RAM attribute IMO


----------



## keikei

Whats the most stable board out right now? I may end up getting something next week if there arent too many issues.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different CPU speeds. Won't be RAM attribute IMO


Yes i know, my 4690k was a beast haha. Heres one for you musmus, hp mode vs balanced mode. Could it be that the latest windows update of 2 days ago and yesterday may have helped ryzen? My combined aren't too far off. Then again i can't change min and max processor states in windows as the option is now gone (guessing has to do with BIOS settings somewhere)

Btw i did do 2 runs with the dif clock speeds and it pretty much made no difference in combined mode.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12094820/fs/12094988


----------



## Alwrath

Update : Got 3.8 ghz @ 1.27 V stable. Still sittin at 2400 mhz ram though. Gonna push for 3.9 ghz when I get home from work - right now im getting max temp of 45 with the stock cooler.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update : Got 3.8 ghz @ 1.27 V stable. Still sittin at 2400 mhz ram though. Gonna push for 3.9 ghz when I get home from work - right now im getting max temp of 45 with the stock cooler.


Think you are looking at wrong sensor lol.

With [email protected] my CPU reaches nearly 80c with stock cooler just running cpu-z stress test. Gaming temps are good tho 50-55c.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update : Got 3.8 ghz @ 1.27 V stable. Still sittin at 2400 mhz ram though. Gonna push for 3.9 ghz when I get home from work - right now im getting max temp of 45 with the stock cooler.


I suspect you'll need to add 20C to that. 1001 with a 1700 by any chance?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Think you are looking at wrong sensor lol.
> 
> With [email protected] my CPU reaches nearly 80c with stock cooler just running cpu-z stress test. Gaming temps are good tho 50-55c.


Ah yes, ment to say 45 while gaming, my bad. I have the cpu fan in the bios set to 100% at all times. Put arctic silver seramic on it as well. 25c idle, 45c load while gaming for sure atm.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I suspect you'll need to add 20C to that. 1001 with a 1700 by any chance?


How do I find out?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> How do I find out?


Edit: Oh hang on, I'm not in the C6H thread lol not sure which motherboard you're on lol

Do you know what bios you're on?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Do you know what bios you're on?


F2 with a gigabyte K7 x370.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> F2 with a gigabyte K7 x370.


Ignore what I said then, I've no idea how gigabyte report temperatures.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ignore what I said then, I've no idea how gigabyte report temperatures.
> 
> Sorry about that.


NP. Also, does anyone know why in HWinfo64 core 0 out of the 8 cores is always downclocked at 2533 mhz while the rest are at your oc setting? ( 3799 mhz in my case ). Thanks in advance. Thinking it might be a bios power setting.


----------



## chew*

The new x370 prime bios should have less aggressive llc and less voltage swing.

Least that is what i asked for for stability.


----------



## dir_d

Using GA-AB350m-Gaming 3 motherboard on F3c beta bios with my 1800x. Managed to get 4ghz stable with 1.36v. RAM is at 3200 with my corsair 16-18-18-18 kit. My Trident Z C14 kit wont go past 2133. I just looked and gigabyte has pulled the F3c bios, it was pretty good to me besides my C14 Ram not working.


----------



## Despoiler

I think I have a golden sample 1700. Currently @ 4GHz 1.3375v.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I think I have a golden sample 1700. Currently @ 4GHz 1.3375v.


What are you stress testing with?


----------



## Despoiler

OCCT + have gamed for many hours with no crashes.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Using GA-AB350m-Gaming 3 motherboard on F3c beta bios with my 1800x. Managed to get 4ghz stable with 1.36v. RAM is at 3200 with my corsair 16-18-18-18 kit. My Trident Z C14 kit wont go past 2133. I just looked and gigabyte has pulled the F3c bios, it was pretty good to me besides my C14 Ram not working.


How the heck. I was on the AB350 Gaming 3 and could not get 3.9 without 1.4+ volts on mine 1700.


----------



## gupsterg

Another update today peeps, from Martin







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> OK, so here another update: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3118.zip
> Now HWiNFO can measure the voltage, current and power of the CPU and SoC rails straight from the VRM via telemetry.
> Look for new values under the CPU sensor with (VDDCR_CPU) or (VDDCR_SoC).
> Note that (VDDCR_CPU+SOC) is the sum of both CPU and SoC powers and doesn't reflect the total CPU package power as there are some additional rails (like PCI-E Phy, Standby, etc.) which can't be monitored.
> The original "CPU Package Power" power probably adds some constant power for those unaccounted rails, so the Sum power might sometimes appear less than "CPU Package Power".
> The advantage of these new values is that they should be much more precise than the "CPU Package Power" or ASUS EC "CPU Power" values, which in certain cases provided unrealistic values.
> Another important note is that due to certain (yet unresolved) system specifics, these new values should work accurate for some boards, while some others might not (yet) give accurate values. Currently C6H should be OK, probably ASUS PRIME X370 too, ARICA board seems to work well too. *I'll work more on this if I get required information how to make this reporting more universal for other boards.*
> Let me know how it works or if there are any issues.
> Also please note, that I can't follow all posts in this thread, so if you want to make sure I see your post, please mention me or quote.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where's @Sgt Bilko ?
> 
> Has anyone tried Sisoft Benchmark?


Net got speed capped about a week ago, only usable between 2am and 7am, as in "I can't load OCN unless it's between those times" so I've been getting some gaming done instead, already got the results on my thermal paste comparison which I'll put up when I've got my net speed back up (another 2 weeks







) but it's not that interesting tbh, biggest difference was 5c best to worst.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> How the heck. I was on the AB350 Gaming 3 and could not get 3.9 without 1.4+ volts on mine 1700.


The non-370 boards have been pretty solid for some people.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Smart man. +rep
> 
> now if you only had got the 1700!


Unfortunate circumstance of pre-ordering.


----------



## Neutronman

Late to the party I see again. Just received my MSI Carbon X370 motherboard and sad to say that the shipping bios 1.0 and the second bios posted on their website the 1.1 are buggy as hell and need me to reset the motherboard manually using a jumper pin FFS!!!! Haven't MSI heard of buttons!

Can't get my GSkill 3200mhz memory past 2933 yet either.

On the plus side my 1700 is running OCCT stable at 4.0ghz at 1.3875vcore and a load temp of 54C under water.....

Will be happier with more stable bios. Will validate soon, once I have played with settings a little more....


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> How the heck. I was on the AB350 Gaming 3 and could not get 3.9 without 1.4+ volts on mine 1700.


1700 is no 1800x. You should be pretty happy with the boost you got fr the money you paid.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Late to the party I see again. Just received my MSI Carbon X370 motherboard and sad to say that the shipping bios 1.0 and the second bios posted on their website the 1.1 are buggy as hell and need me to reset the motherboard manually using a jumper pin FFS!!!! Haven't MSI heard of buttons!
> 
> Can't get my GSkill 3200mhz memory past 2933 yet either.
> 
> On the plus side my 1700 is running OCCT stable at 4.0ghz at 1.3875vcore and a load temp of 54C under water.....
> 
> Will be happier with more stable bios. Will validate soon, once I have played with settings a little more....


I aint jumpered my mobo for 5 years, seems some of these manufacturers are still living in the 60's, bet they have bead curtains in the door way.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> How the heck. I was on the AB350 Gaming 3 and could not get 3.9 without 1.4+ volts on mine 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Also not true, i have seen at least 3 people who are stuck at 2400 with trident 14-14-14-34 3200.


What board? a lot of the trident z 3200 14 cast talk was based on the asus hero board. Other vendors have other 3200 ram on vendor list.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> 1700 is no 1800x. You should be pretty happy with the boost you got fr the money you paid.


Yeah, it's like it was binned a 1700 for a reason









My 1700X happily does 3.8, is fine with 3.9, but doesn't like 4.0. At least not under stress.

Anyone else seeing XFR continue to work, even OC'd? Only like 40mhz, but still.


----------



## SLK

I have a 1700x that cannot hit 3.8ghz stable on all cores unless you set it to almost 1.4v. My 1700 hits 3.8 on all cores at 1.16v. I am starting to be convinced that these CPUs are not even being binned. They are just adding voltage to obtain the necessary clocks for the SKUs. Such a wide variance between the two chips I have.

Everything stock on my 1700x the voltage spikes to 1.56v on its own when XFR is enabled. VERY scary.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I have a 1700x that cannot hit 3.8ghz stable on all cores unless you set it to almost 1.4v. My 1700 hits 3.8 on all cores at 1.16v. I am starting to be convinced that these CPUs are not even being binned. They are just adding voltage to obtain the necessary clocks for the SKUs. Such a wide variance between the two chips I have.
> 
> Everything stock on my 1700x the voltage spikes to 1.56v on its own when XFR is enabled. VERY scary.


You try upping the voltage on the SOC?

Windows hates the 0.25 multipliers.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, it's like it was binned a 1700 for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1700X happily does 3.8, is fine with 3.9, but doesn't like 4.0. At least not under stress.
> 
> Anyone else seeing XFR continue to work, even OC'd? Only like 40mhz, but still.


A lot of details were not given on XFR from AMD. Reading through the reviews very little is known about how and when it works. Boost is is disabled when overclocked (even though settings are available to keep it working in some mobo's) XFR on the other hand is different and works in 25mhz intervals and has no direct settings for it in mobo.


----------



## bloot

I tried the internet search update on the asrock x370 killer bios and it found a new version 1.7, it's not listed on the website though, anyone else?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Anyone else seeing XFR continue to work, even OC'd? Only like 40mhz, but still.


Not on my setup.

I get down clocking / volting. On high loads most cores just go to ACB (3.8GHz OC), in between loads / variable for example [email protected] not noted higher than 3.8GHz.

I did ~40hrs monitoring/stability testing with various apps, etc in one "uptime". See thread in my sig for screenies, logs, etc.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I tried the internet search update on the asrock x370 killer bios and it found a new version 1.7, it's not listed on the website though, anyone else?


Where are you seeing this? You mean asrock appshop? Mine says im all up to date.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Where are you seeing this? You mean asrock appshop? Mine says im all up to date.


You have to get to the bios, then search update using internet connection.


----------



## dagget3450

Anyone have any comments on silicon lottery ryzens? I see they have 1700 that does 4ghz @ 1.44v and 1800x that does 4.1 on similar voltages. Does this even sound good or what? I am curious about the binning on these and VID/OC.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> You have to get to the bios, then search update using internet connection.


Oh crazy, did you try it?

I am tempted, i want to see if i can get xmp to work lol.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> You have to get to the bios, then search update using internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crazy, did you try it?
> 
> I am tempted, i want to see if i can get xmp to work lol.
Click to expand...

I haven't flashed yet there's no info about it










Enviado desde mi Z2 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty99

Doooo it!









JK, ill wait til its on the website too lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> You have to get to the bios, then search update using internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crazy, did you try it?
> 
> I am tempted, i want to see if i can get xmp to work lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't flashed yet there's no info about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Z2 Plus mediante Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Flashing VIA internet is just a bad idea all around.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Flashing VIA internet is just a bad idea all around.


Why? It works fine.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya im not worried about flashing via internet i just want to see what changes they have listed before doing it.

I havent had an internet outage in 2+ years, if it happens during a 30 second bios flash i should go out and buy a lottery ticket pronto.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Anyone have any comments on silicon lottery ryzens? I see they have 1700 that does 4ghz @ 1.44v and 1800x that does 4.1 on similar voltages. Does this even sound good or what? I am curious about the binning on these and VID/OC.


The Stilt has highlighted in a recent post 1700 is lower leakage and 1700X / 1800X higher. Perhaps binning is done that way??
Quote:


> Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability. If you need to increase the load-line setting (i.e. introduce overshoot) to maintain stability, then your voltages are not set correctly to begin with.
> 
> The load-line options in bios translate to:
> 
> Auto = ±0% (1.425mOhm)
> Level 1 = -40% (0.855mOhm)
> Level 2 = -50% (0.7125mOhm)
> Level 3 = -75% (0.35625mOhm)
> Level 4 = -85% (0.21375mOhm)
> Level 5 = -100% (0.0000mOhm)
> 
> I personally recommend to keep the load-line settings at "Auto" at all times, unless you are doing LN2 runs.
> 
> *The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).*


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> You try upping the voltage on the SOC?
> 
> Windows hates the 0.25 multipliers.


Default SOC voltage is 1.1v and I am hearing that is even overkill.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Flashing VIA internet is just a bad idea all around.


+1, I would be "bricking" myself doing an bios update via the web.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Default SOC voltage is 1.1v and I am hearing that is even overkill.


I've been reading that driving the clock rates across all cores will need 1.15v-1.2v on the SOC.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya im not worried about flashing via internet i just want to see what changes they have listed before doing it.
> 
> I havent had an internet outage in 2+ years, if it happens during a 30 second bios flash i should go out and buy a lottery ticket pronto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Why? It works fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Flashing VIA internet is just a bad idea all around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1, I would be "bricking" myself doing an bios update via the web.


SLI
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLI(1.70)ROM.zip

SLI/ac
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip


----------



## Scotty99

How are you getting these lol, its not even on this page:
http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=BIOS

[email protected]!

Are there any notes on 1.7 yet?


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1, I would be "bricking" myself doing an bios update via the web.


That's unrelated to the web feature though. ASRock is using 2 chips with automatic fail over so even if the connection drops or flash goes bad, no worries. I've only had positive experiences, but it's easy enough to download a file to a USB drive as well.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Anyone have any comments on silicon lottery ryzens? I see they have 1700 that does 4ghz @ 1.44v and 1800x that does 4.1 on similar voltages. Does this even sound good or what? I am curious about the binning on these and VID/OC.


I just posted today. My 1700 hits 4GHz @ 1.3375v, which is the best I've seen anywhere. Hitting 4.1 on it requires over 1.4v. I never tried finding out where it becomes stable because with that big a voltage jump for 100MHz it's clear where this chip is happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Stilt has highlighted in a recent post 1700 is lower leakage and 1700X / 1800X higher. Perhaps binning is done that way??


AMD is binning by voltage and not clock speed.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Default SOC voltage is 1.1v and I am hearing that is even overkill.


Really? Mine defaulted to 0.900volts on stock SOC.


----------



## skullbringer

So where can you actually find then information on which chips your ram has? Like b die, f die etc.

I have G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR and from what other people have posted I am assuming they have Samsung b dies. But where can I find this information officially from the manufacurer or whatever?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> That's unrelated to the web feature though. ASRock is using 2 chips with automatic fail over so even if the connection drops or flash goes bad, no worries. I've only had positive experiences, but it's easy enough to download a file to a USB drive as well.


+rep, for share of info/experience







.

Maybe I'm "old school" in that aspect. I just like to have a file and flash and know I have least variables in play when flashing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So where can you actually find then information on which chips your ram has? Like b die, f die etc.
> 
> I have G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR and from what other people have posted I am assuming they have Samsung b dies. But where can I find this information officially from the manufacurer or whatever?


Aida 64 will tell you what you have if you know which tab to look under.


----------



## MrPerforations

can anyone confirm what the SOC (system on chip) volume does please?
from the name I would have thought that its for the apu segment for there Igp?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> can anyone confirm what the SOC (system on chip) volume does please?
> from the name I would have thought that its for the apu segment for there Igp?


It's basically for everything but the cores and memory controller. It mostly helps with memory stability at higher clocks.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So where can you actually find then information on which chips your ram has? Like b die, f die etc.
> 
> I have G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR and from what other people have posted I am assuming they have Samsung b dies. But where can I find this information officially from the manufacurer or whatever?


There is a serial number on the sticker that's on each stick, right below the barcode.

First set of four digits = year and week of manufacture
Second set of four digits = memory chips (x4xx is SK Hynix, x5xx -- typically A500 -- is Samsung)


----------



## lightofhonor

ASRock 1.7 doesn't seem to make any changes to the BIOS menus itself. Tried loading XMP (which wouldn't boot before) and still doesn't boot.

Put all settings back to where they were and everything seems fine.

CPU temps still off. Vcore still off.

Looks like 1.7 is just 1.63 but now not Beta based on the date.


----------



## MrPerforations

ok, then you have a different "volume" for the memory controller then please?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ok, then you have a different "volume" for the memory controller then please?


The memory controller is the DRAM Voltage.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> ASRock 1.7 doesn't seem to make any changes to the BIOS menus itself. Tried loading XMP (which wouldn't boot before) and still doesn't boot.
> 
> Put all settings back to where they were and everything seems fine.
> 
> CPU temps still off. Vcore still off.
> 
> Looks like 1.7 is just 1.63 but now not Beta based on the date.


Welp thanks for info lol. What cas is your trident i forget, and how high have you got it stable?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Welp thanks for info lol. What cas is your trident i forget, and how high have you got it stable?


16-16-16-36 3200 16GB sticks

Currently running 18-16-16-36 2933


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 16-16-16-36 3200 16GB sticks
> 
> Currently running 18-16-16-36 2933


I swear i must have bought the worst ram possible for ryzen, Mine are 16-18-18-38, no matter what i do its stuck at 2400.

I may have to bite the bullet and return this stuff for some cas 14 tridents, dam lol.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> SLI
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLI(1.70)ROM.zip
> 
> SLI/ac
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip


Such a pity there's no changelog
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> ASRock 1.7 doesn't seem to make any changes to the BIOS menus itself. Tried loading XMP (which wouldn't boot before) and still doesn't boot.
> 
> Put all settings back to where they were and everything seems fine.
> 
> CPU temps still off. Vcore still off.
> 
> Looks like 1.7 is just 1.63 but now not Beta based on the date.


I have flashed it too and the microcode version is the same as 1.60, so no big changes or no changes at all, looks more like the 1.63 becoming a final version as you pointed.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I swear i must have bought the worst ram possible for ryzen, Mine are 16-18-18-38, no matter what i do its stuck at 2400.
> 
> I may have to bite the bullet and return this stuff for some cas 14 tridents, dam lol.


Yeah, for me I don't think it will be worth it. Got mine for $185 and the cheapest CAS 15 on Newegg is $288.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, for me I don't think it will be worth it. Got mine for $185 and the cheapest CAS 15 on Newegg is $288.


My 1800x computer won't boot up with my RAM at more than 2133


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> My 1800x computer won't boot up with my RAM at more than 2133


Need the juicy details. Specs and parts please!


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Need the juicy details. Specs and parts please!


Absolutely.

*Parts:*

MSI x370 XPOWER Titanium Gaming
Ryzen 7 1800x
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS4K4G4D240FSC
I tried using XMP and manually bumping it up to 2400. Fails to boot if I do either. I've played around with voltage, going from 1.2v to 1.35v.
It has defaulted the timings on there to 15-15-15-31 IIRC. I loosened them to 16 and 32 which also didn't make a difference.

Let me know if you're looking for more than that.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> *Parts:*
> 
> MSI x370 XPOWER Titanium Gaming
> Ryzen 7 1800x
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS4K4G4D240FSC
> I tried using XMP and manually bumping it up to 2400. Fails to boot if I do either. I've played around with voltage, going from 1.2v to 1.35v.
> It has defaulted the timings on there to 15-15-15-31 IIRC. I loosened them to 16 and 32 which also didn't make a difference.
> 
> Let me know if you're looking for more than that.


4 sticks?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 4 sticks?


Yes


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> *Parts:*
> 
> MSI x370 XPOWER Titanium Gaming
> Ryzen 7 1800x
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS4K4G4D240FSC
> I tried using XMP and manually bumping it up to 2400. Fails to boot if I do either. I've played around with voltage, going from 1.2v to 1.35v.
> It has defaulted the timings on there to 15-15-15-31 IIRC. I loosened them to 16 and 32 which also didn't make a difference.
> 
> Let me know if you're looking for more than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 4 sticks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yes


You've got odd latencies they are not liked on Ryzen. Also try increasing the SOC voltage to about 1.2 then pull it back if stable and find where it should be. I can't advise 2400mhz with odd timed ram. I'm running 2400mhz g.skill in a set of four with a timing of 16 across. Not going to screw with it.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
im trying to make a ryzen build and am having difficulty in getting the parts, I have already brought a cheap avexir 3200mhz cl16 2x8gb kit, I have no idea what there made out of, so I am doing some searching for there make.
I read one review which then told me it was Samsung ram, cool I thought might be the b-dies your talking about, nope, there K4A4G085WE-BCPB, which is another search I then did, which then told me that the trident z 3866mhz kit is also made out of it?
the article is from 2015 so well out of date info, but it sort of proves that not all the trident z will be the b-die if there older kits.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> im trying to make a ryzen build and am having difficulty in getting the parts, I have already brought a cheap avexir 3200mhz cl16 2x8gb kit, I have no idea what there made out of, so I am doing some searching for there make.
> I read one review which then told me it was Samsung ram, cool I thought might be the b-dies your talking about, nope, there K4A4G085WE-BCPB, which is another search I then did, which then told me that the trident z 3866mhz kit is also made out of it?
> the article is from 2015 so well out of date info, but it sort of proves that not all the trident z will be the b-die if there older kits.


I've not attempted high clocked memory as my first attempt failed me royally and had to RMA them. So I've stuck with 2400mhz memory.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> How the heck. I was on the AB350 Gaming 3 and could not get 3.9 without 1.4+ volts on mine 1700.


Using 1800x


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I swear i must have bought the worst ram possible for ryzen, Mine are 16-18-18-38, no matter what i do its stuck at 2400.
> 
> I may have to bite the bullet and return this stuff for some cas 14 tridents, dam lol.


I thought people were crazy for buying the $183 C14 GSkill Flare x but it might be the best option just to get rid of the headache of trying to get XMP working.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I thought people were crazy for buying the $183 C14 GSkill Flare x but it might be the best option just to get rid of the headache of trying to get XMP working.


Me and my brother got the flare x kit 3200 mhz 14-14-14-36, were at 2400 mhz 1.25 V 14-14-14-36 atm. Still working on my cpu oc then ill try and increase ram, I always do manual oc anyway.


----------



## madhoosier357

Well, my G.Skill 3200c14 Ripjaws are still working at 3200 c14. HWinfo says they are Samsung chips. The 1700 needs over 1.45 volts to be stable at 4GHz and the temps go from 40c to 60c to 80c pretty quickly on the Corsair H100 (the OG H100) at 1.45v. Stable enough to get a CPU-Z validation and run Cinebench and the BMW benchmark on blender, but not for prime95. I'm throwing in the towel on 4GHz with this chip...For now


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, what's a good memory for the Ryzen? I think i have limited availability on what i can buy ( eastern europe) but i'd like to know what would my options be. (1800 + taichi on the way)


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, what's a good memory for the Ryzen? I think i have limited availability on what i can buy ( eastern europe) but i'd like to know what would my options be. (1800 + taichi on the way)


http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#Memory


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I thought people were crazy for buying the $183 C14 GSkill Flare x but it might be the best option just to get rid of the headache of trying to get XMP working.


I would say you should be setting timings and frequency for memory manually. Also check QVL


----------



## bloot

Managed to get 3200MHz bumping the RAM voltage to 1.45V



Is it a safe voltage for daily use?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhoosier357*
> 
> Well, my G.Skill 3200c14 Ripjaws are still working at 3200 c14. HWinfo says they are Samsung chips. The 1700 needs over 1.45 volts to be stable at 4GHz and the temps go from 40c to 60c to 80c pretty quickly on the Corsair H100 (the OG H100) at 1.45v. Stable enough to get a CPU-Z validation and run Cinebench and the BMW benchmark on blender, but not for prime95. I'm throwing in the towel on 4GHz with this chip...For now


Yea that's why Im holding off hoping for a new revision relatively soon. Honestly it feels kinda wierd after half a decade of Bulldozer to not be able to reliably hit 4.0. ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Managed to get 3200MHz bumping the RAM voltage to 1.45V
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a safe voltage for daily use?


I've been running mine at 1.45 for about a year now. Not saying it is perfectly safe. But no ill effect as of yet on the memory.


----------



## MrPerforations

compared to 1.5v ram that was running on 1.65v. they are lifetime guaranteed so who cares....


----------



## rubicsphere

3.99 Ghz stable on my R7 with this setup!


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.99 Ghz stable on my R7 with this setup!


Nice! How are you finding that mobo's performance so far? Thinking of getting the Killer or Asus Prime-Pro.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Nice! How are you finding that mobo's performance so far? Thinking of getting the Killer or Asus Prime-Pro.


So far so good. Initially it would not boot into windows with more than 1 stick of ram however with a bios update to 1.63 it has been smooth. The only other issue I am having is that CPU-Z doesn't seem to report the core voltage correctly and there is no way to adjust the base clock currently.


----------



## H-man

I'm honestly not surprised ryzen can't hit 4 Ghz. Ignoring the construction equipment, no release day silicon of a new, from the ground up redesign new, architecture has been able to hit much past 4Ghz. Nehalem had a hard time getting much past 4Ghz on the chips intel sent to anandtech.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2658/15
Quote:


> Our first overclock test with the top Core i7 processor, the 965XE, suggests an average high-end air or water-cooled, 24/7 stable overclock of about 4.2GHz (roughly the same as the latest Yorkfield-based, quad-core processors available right now). Our VCore setting had to increase to 1.5V for stable operation, a significant jump from the 1.4125V required at 4GHz on this board. We set QPI/Dram to 1.325V and VDimm to 1.65V. Our top clock with this particular CPU on our FreeZone Elite cooler is 4.5GHz with 1.55V.


Ryzen looks like it may very well be AMD's Nehalem.

With Nehalem it went from needing a dual socket 771 board to get 8 threads (at astronomical cost once you factor in the extra parts like the CPU) to being able to buy a non overclocking edition (not XE, X, or k) chip for ~$300, a reasonably priced board, and overclocking it to 4Ghz+/- 200Mhz.

With Ryzen it went from needing a socket 2011v3 board to get 16 threads (at astronomical cost once you factor in the extra parts like the CPU) to being able to buy a non overclocking edition (not XE, X, or k) chip for ~$300, a reasonably priced board, and overclocking it to 4Ghz+/- 200Mhz.

The next year is going to be fun.


----------



## SLK

This is some kind of miracle chip or something? I believe this would easily be a 4ghz chip. I now have it undervolted average power from the chip is 91w. Temps are topping out at 48.8c??

Average voltage is 1.168v, the board likes to jump around a little. I can probably lower even more. My liquid temps aren't even climbing much on the H110i.

The 1700x topped out at 68c and that's even counting for the +20c offset. I am getting the same performance and so much less heat and saved $100, well maybe $50 since I had to take a little hit on the sale


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> 
> 
> This is some kind of miracle chip or something? I believe this would easily be a 4ghz chip. I now have it undervolted average power from the chip is 91w. Temps are topping out at 48.8c??
> 
> Average voltage is 1.168v, the board likes to jump around a little. I can probably lower even more. My liquid temps aren't even climbing much on the H110i.
> 
> The 1700x topped out at 68c and that's even counting for the +20c offset. I am getting the same performance and so much less heat and saved $100, well maybe $50 since I had to take a little hit on the sale


I'm a bit envious. What's the bios version are you using on that one?


----------



## mus1mus

Nice!

Can you try downloading and using the latest beta from @Mumak _this works great!_

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/4050_50#post_25949678

On my K7, VRM OUT (IRF chips) Sensors are closer to the CPU Sensor values than the ones reported by ITE chip.





Must explain why I wasn't able to see some definitive VCore traits when changing different LLC Levels a couple of days back as I was looking at the ITE Sensors.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm a bit envious. What's the bios version are you using on that one?


Don't be.. some chips can clock good at lower Voltages, some can simply go further even if Voltages are high. My chip for example can no longer go further than 4.125 benching no matter what the Voltage.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be.. some chips can clock good at lower Voltages, some can simply go further even if Voltages are high. My chip for example can no longer go further than 4.125 benching no matter what the Voltage.


I've had troubles with 3.9Ghz but I think it's limited to BIOS most of the bsods I got were not CPU related by RAM. I'll have to keep pushing things.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> LOL what is going on with that water block mounting? That bolt is TWEAKED. Is that a *penny* for a washer? Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like something I'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he *drilled* a *penny* to use as a washer.
> 
> Also, on Gigabyte gaming 5, you need different offset values to achieve the same Vcore for 1700 compared to the X models.
> 
> Like, 0.00000 offset gets 1.18v vcore on 1700, but the same 0.00000 offset does 1.35ish vcore or so on 1700x/1800x.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of you, WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys said AM4 mountings holes dont fit AM3+ coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope.
> 
> No coins were harmed on the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here i thought you used washers.
> 
> ironically you saved money using money.
> regardless of the currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the offset, each chip has a given VID. VID + Offset = VCore.
Click to expand...

That makes those washers more valuable than the 25 centavo face value


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm a bit envious. What's the bios version are you using on that one?


First release. F3. LOL


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Can you try downloading and using the latest beta from @Mumak _this works great!_
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/4050_50#post_25949678
> 
> On my K7, VRM OUT (IRF chips) Sensors are closer to the CPU Sensor values than the ones reported by ITE chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must explain why I wasn't able to see some definitive VCore traits when changing different LLC Levels a couple of days back as I was looking at the ITE Sensors.


For me hwinfo was a bit off still compared to my DMM but seems like even using the pinouts isnt totally accurate. HWinfo was really off under load for me though, showed 1.201 or something like that and dmm showed 1.258 so who really knows.


----------



## SLK

I'm totally fine at 3.8 until with 2400 memory speeds once the kinks get ironed out







'

Sipping power and my office is cold lol

EDIT: I actually set the BIOS values of my 1700x which netted me a 0.90v boot voltage. It booted but wouldn't go into Windows.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For me hwinfo was a bit off still compared to my DMM but seems like even using the pinouts isnt totally accurate. HWinfo was really off under load for me though, showed 1.201 or something like that and dmm showed 1.258 so who really knows.


If I can figure out the pinouts on the K7, I will have to dig into it. But common sense (no offense) that VRM Outputs should pretty well be the ballpark where VCore should be read anyway. ITE sensors were just way off.

You can't get 1.4 on the CPU end when VRM only pusshed out 1.33 can you? That's just my logic -- for now.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> First release. F3. LOL


I find that BIOS the best for OCing incredibly flexible. It's a bit buggy with metrics though it might not be showing the proper voltage. I'm waiting for the next stable BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I find that BIOS the best for OCing incredibly flexible. It's a bit buggy with metrics though it might not be showing the proper voltage. I'm waiting for the next stable BIOS.


I find F3b better.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If I can figure out the pinouts on the K7, I will have to dig into it. But common sense (no offense) that VRM Outputs should pretty well be the ballpark where VCore should be read anyway. ITE sensors were just way off.
> 
> You can't get 1.4 on the CPU end when VRM only pusshed out 1.33 can you? That's just my logic -- for now.


If someone posts a picture on the ch6 where to measure im all up for it i dont mind opening up my case. Problem is if its under the pcb then i wont be measuring but pretty sure its not haha.


----------



## chew*

best place to measure is caps behind socket.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If someone posts a picture on the ch6 where to measure im all up for it i dont mind opening up my case. Problem is if its under the pcb then i wont be measuring but pretty sure its not haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> best place to measure is caps behind socket.


There ^

Thanks for that info. It will be my first so please correct me if I am wrong.

Should be *across* the caps, no?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I'm honestly not surprised ryzen can't hit 4 Ghz. Ignoring the construction equipment, no release day silicon of a new, from the ground up redesign new, architecture has been able to hit much past 4Ghz. Nehalem had a hard time getting much past 4Ghz on the chips intel sent to anandtech.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2658/15
> Ryzen looks like it may very well be AMD's Nehalem.
> 
> With Nehalem it went from needing a dual socket 771 board to get 8 threads (at astronomical cost once you factor in the extra parts like the CPU) to being able to buy a non overclocking edition (not XE, X, or k) chip for ~$300, a reasonably priced board, and overclocking it to 4Ghz+/- 200Mhz.
> 
> With Ryzen it went from needing a socket 2011v3 board to get 16 threads (at astronomical cost once you factor in the extra parts like the CPU) to being able to buy a non overclocking edition (not XE, X, or k) chip for ~$300, a reasonably priced board, and overclocking it to 4Ghz+/- 200Mhz.
> 
> The next year is going to be fun.


A lot of people are hitting 4.1-4.2ghz. The World record is at 5.8ghz, some guy from germany.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3473875_der8auer_cpu_frequency_ryzen_7_1800x_5802.93_mhz


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There ^
> 
> Thanks for that info. It will be my first so please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Should be *across* the caps, no?


Yea i still need a pic before i go around poking my DMM around trying to get a measurement of a vrm/cap i have no idea of which to measure haha.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i still need a pic before i go around poking my DMM around trying to get a measurement of a vrm/cap i have no idea of which to measure haha.


Should be pretty much like this I guess.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. I can only say that to get to 3200MHz guaranteed on this platform, 3200C14 kits are the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not 16GBx2 kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better luck with 8GBx2 it seems
Click to expand...

16GB sticks are dual rank chips.


----------



## SLK

Had to pull the CMOS battery again. I noticed I had my Rig plugged into the surge protector part of my UPS, so I shut it down. Didn't see the Power LED lit on the mobo when I shut down. Hit the power button, nothing. Had to pull the CMOS battery again on the Gigabyte. They need to release a bios to fix this. This is clearly an issue at shutdown that the board literally shuts down until you pull the battery.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Should be pretty much like this I guess.


Yea so youre supposed to measure under the board? Thanks but no thanks, i have a cube case, mobo sits horizontal with a 360mm rad under it, would be unbelievably PITA for me to try and get a reading there.

If there difference is +/- 2% between the pinouts and under the mobo im not gonna bother.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 16GB sticks are dual rank chips.


Sure, but seeing as how the chipset can support 64gb x2 16gb for 32gb shouldn't be a hassle, but this is AM4 and Ryzen we're talking about so


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea so youre supposed to measure under the board? Thanks but no thanks, i have a cube case, mobo sits horizontal with a 360mm rad under it, would be unbelievably PITA for me to try and get a reading there.
> 
> If there difference is +/- 2% between the pinouts and under the mobo im not gonna bother.


You've got one for a reason.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You've got one for a reason.


Ive got one what? Now you have me totally lost and confused lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive got one what? Now you have me totally lost and confused lol.


READOUT points on the CH6.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Had to pull the CMOS battery again. I noticed I had my Rig plugged into the surge protector part of my UPS, so I shut it down. Didn't see the Power LED lit on the mobo when I shut down. Hit the power button, nothing. Had to pull the CMOS battery again on the Gigabyte. They need to release a bios to fix this. This is clearly an issue at shutdown that the board literally shuts down until you pull the battery.


And again... just to test. Why is my board doing this?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> READOUT points on the CH6.


Oh thats where i usually measure, but supposedly measuring under/behind/next to the socket is far more accurate according to raja/elmore. Question is i have no idea where to measure if its actually on the board, if its behind not gonna happen so i hope its within 1% then its not even a concern.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh thats where i usually measure, but supposedly measuring under/behind/next to the socket is far more accurate according to raja/elmore. Question is i have no idea where to measure if its actually on the board, if its behind not gonna happen so i hope its within 1% then its not even a concern.


I have mine laying flat on the table as well. I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Ok, finally tracked down the culprit of my poor gaming performance: According to HWInfo, something is hammering Core #0 of my CPU, at desktop after a cold boot usage spikes to 60-80%! Did a scan with Malwarebytes, nothing was detected.
The worst part is, this high usage isn't getting reported in the Windows Task Manager, so I can't track down the program that's using my CPU so much.
Any suggestions for further troubleshooting would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Ok, finally tracked down the culprit of my poor gaming performance: According to HWInfo, something is hammering Core #0 of my CPU, at desktop after a cold boot usage spikes to 60-80%! Did a scan with Malwarebytes, nothing was detected.
> The worst part is, this high usage isn't getting reported in the Windows Task Manager, so I can't track down the program that's using my CPU so much.
> Any suggestions for further troubleshooting would be greatly appreciated!


For me core 0 thread 1 is always around 15% at idle with nothing but hwinfo64 running. Not sure if its accurate still so ill take it with a grain of salt.

The only thing i can tell you to do (youll hate me for it lol) is to do a fresh clean install of windows. Ive done it even just switching out mobos and havent had any issues at all.

Its why im curious as to why on 2 builds with ryzen ive had zero software issues of any kind doing fresh installs on both builds.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For me core 0 thread 1 is always around 15% at idle with nothing but hwinfo64 running. Not sure if its accurate still so ill take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The only thing i can tell you to do (youll hate me for it lol) is to do a fresh clean install of windows. Ive done it even just switching out mobos and havent had any issues at all.
> 
> Its why im curious as to why on 2 builds with ryzen ive had zero software issues of any kind doing fresh installs on both builds.


That's OK, just found the culprit








For some weird reason, whenever I plug in my XBox One controller, Thread 1 gets absolutely hammered, and stays at 70% usage even when idling on the desktop after the controller has been unplugged.
Never heard of this happening before, could it be something to do with the USB drivers?
At least if I don't play with a controller things are normal lol.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2323*
> 
> I would say you should be setting timings and frequency for memory manually. Also check QVL


Done both they dont work and none of the samsung kits are in the QVL. Im just going have to wait to use it. For now ill use my SK kit.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There ^
> 
> Thanks for that info. It will be my first so please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Should be *across* the caps, no?


You should use a ground that is behind socket and measure the solder side of SMD cap. either sides fine.

I am not saying solder in wires. Leave voiding warranty to me......

This was to prove to someone that MSI software on 990 versus real was highly innacurate........overvolting like a crazy. Never trust software.......


----------



## navjack27

after a day of torment installing my masterliquid 240. i don't wanna relive it all, just more work then i expected, nothing wrong with the product, user error and had to move into a bigger case. its finally installed and working GREAT. pstate overclock right now http://valid.x86.fr/qvsxd4 i've been messing around in cinema4d so its pretty stable. kind of a overkill voltage because of time, i haven't tried to go down in voltage yet. the volts i set are 1.450v on the vcore, stock everything else voltages. quite happy with this OC right now. temps are high but whatevs, its stable.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

A500 is samsung B-dies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> ASRock 1.7 doesn't seem to make any changes to the BIOS menus itself. Tried loading XMP (which wouldn't boot before) and still doesn't boot.
> 
> Put all settings back to where they were and everything seems fine.
> 
> CPU temps still off. Vcore still off.
> 
> Looks like 1.7 is just 1.63 but now not Beta based on the date.


1.7 allows me to book with the 3200mhz xmp profile now. It's a little quirky. It'll boot loop like 2-3-4 times and then boot right up.


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> A lot of people are hitting 4.1-4.2ghz. The World record is at 5.8ghz, some guy from germany.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3473875_der8auer_cpu_frequency_ryzen_7_1800x_5802.93_mhz


Derp. Forgot the phrase "on air". Either way ryzen seems to clock reasonably well considering that it is a new microarch.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You should use a ground that is behind socket and measure the solder side of SMD cap. either sides fine.
> 
> I am not saying solder in wires. Leave voiding warranty to me......
> 
> This was to prove to someone that MSI software on 990 versus real was highly innacurate........overvolting like a crazy. Never trust software.......


Nice. Thanks for that.

I'll have to pick one and just slip it in there. Just need to verify the variance from SW reading anyway.

+1


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My 1700 is a dud..

Can game BF1/GTAV/WIlands at 4000 1.400V. But even 1.450V and instacrash in Cinebench R15. :/


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 1700 is a dud..
> 
> Can game BF1/GTAV/WIlands at 4000 1.400V. But even 1.450V and instacrash in Cinebench R15. :/


Not a dud just because it doesn't hit 4Ghz....


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Oh I'm an idiot. The reason I'd crash running my [email protected] on the K7 was because I left the SOC voltage at the default 1.1v. Once I changed it to 1.2v I had no issues.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 1700 is a dud..
> 
> Can game BF1/GTAV/WIlands at 4000 1.400V. But even 1.450V and instacrash in Cinebench R15. :/


Alot of the issues people are currently experiencing are entirely down to the BIOS. If by chance your PC can boot at 4.0Ghz and at 1.3-1.45v and crashes it can more likely be the iteration of your bios as opposed to the chip itself.

Some people get lucky find a good pair memory that works great in unity of the processor and board, others don't and have to wait out what they can get their hands on. I'm hoping eventually I get a BIOS that plays much better for me.

The stability and overclockability of this processor is heavily tied to the RAM. I intend to try and find the most stable timing configuration eventually and then overclock. However the FMA3 based crashes are too problematic at the moment for me to pursue testing. I wouldn't be able to decipher what the BCCODE error was occurring on.

Most identical systems overclock exactly the same on R7 processors.


----------



## skullbringer

Subjective X370 experience summary:
- GK7 with F2 bios: meh
- GK7 with F3b bios: oc's well, but glitchy af
- C6H with 5803: oc's well, but bricks
- C6H with 0902: oc's ok, but got castrated to fix bricking
- C6H with 1001: solid experience, but ram oc'ing for 1t cr was still meh
- C6H with 0038: oc's like crazy with 2t cr, safe boot button glitches sometimes

Also, the retry button and voltage measurement points are pure gold for overclocking. Compared to that, the GK7 felt like stoneage.

Yesterday evening on 0038 I managed to get:
- 1800X at 4.1GHz 1.45V
- 2x 8GB Samsung B die at 3616MHz 14-14-14-34 1.5V (F4-3866C18D-16GTZR)

Stability test running atm


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 1700 is a dud..
> 
> Can game BF1/GTAV/WIlands at 4000 1.400V. But even 1.450V and instacrash in Cinebench R15. :/


If you are adventurous add just a little more and maybe it clears cinebench. I managed to run a couple runs of cinebench15 with a little more than 1.460volts, I didn't have enough time than a quick test to save a score though and seeing the voltage to back down in my early runs. I could not get stability until more down to 3.9 before I had issues with ram dying on me in longer stability tests.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

+rep







.

@bluej511

Bro. In the OP of my thread in sig I created a section Pro Belt vs socket.

A C6H owner measured ~0.019V difference. He has yet to specify exactly how he did the measuring at socket, another owner is also planning to test, when he does post result will place there.

The owner that did test had a tempered glass side panel, seems to me when he did test he accidentally smashed panel from removal/reinstall







, posted images in C6H OC thread.

To me it doesn't seem worth the hassle/risk measuring at socket. There is no read points near the socket front or back like the "Pro Belt" area. So you will be doing as mus1mus linked YT video / chew* info.

Me and you are not going "extreme OC", I reckon for those peeps it's worth it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Bro. In the OP of my thread in sig I created a section Pro Belt vs socket.
> 
> A C6H owner measured ~0.019V difference. He has yet to specify exactly how he did the measuring at socket, another owner is also planning to test, when he does post result will place there.
> 
> The owner that did test had a tempered glass side panel, seems to me when he did test he accidentally smashed panel from removal/reinstall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , posted images in C6H OC thread.
> 
> To me it doesn't seem worth the hassle/risk measuring at socket. There is no read points near the socket front or back like the "Pro Belt" area. So you will be doing as mus1mus linked YT video / chew* info.
> 
> Me and you are not going "extreme OC", I reckon for those peeps it's worth it.


.019 thats it? So not much difference to begin with thats alright then. Btw i changed my voltage from 1.238 to 1.258 and still get 3 WHEA errors after 15mins, down from 7 or so. Whats surprising me though is that some people are getting em at stock speeds which is a bit concerning. Not sure exactly whats going on. Been fine for me the past couple days, ran realbench, cinebench, gamed about 8hrs straight and havent had any issues.

My tctl temps and cpu temps are still well below 60°C though, i think CPU on the mobo inhwinfo shows 54-55°C and tctl peaked at like 50°C lol.


----------



## mus1mus

I just wanna do it to know which of the three sensors is closer to the actual value.

ITE - reports the highest value
VRM - Very Close to the CPU
CPU


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

The testing was also high vcore, ~1.45. So I reckon higher OC/volts may show more of a LLC effect. So low OC peeps like us LLC effect from OC gonna be lower. Read Elmor's post carefully and share your thoughts. To me it's reading that when we use pro belt we're reading from VRM to CPU, so you seeing a value with LLC. At socket (correct place) you see drooped value.

If it's cache errors then up VCORE.

Yeah my crazy testing and some from finalheaven's testing you wanna repeat testing with these chips. You could pass a run and then later same run not.

For my 3.8GHz OC I went from initial testing VCORE offset of +106.25mV to +137.50. Even my initial testing would be longer/various apps compared with how you highlighted you test







.

I'm taking temps with huge pinch of salt







.

1001 is crazy low temps for me, even adjusting Sense MI Skew/offset did not bring temps to level I expect them to be. I can idle at 10C in room of 22C on air cooler!







.

0902 is better for me on temp accuracy. I use Sense MI skew: [Disabled] as Elmor reconfirmed in recent post this is AMD default "behaviour" for tCTL. Sense MI offset: [Auto].

Changing those two on 1001 did not help. I even played with another setting T Offset, which IIRC you suggested







.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> Derp. Forgot the phrase "on air". Either way ryzen seems to clock reasonably well considering that it is a new microarch.


Lol I shouldve mentioned that the world record was delided and nitro cooled. But some guys did hit over 4.0 with some after market coolers, those lucky enough to get brackets.


----------



## bluej511

Btw am i the only one not having a single issue with my PC? Both builds have been rock solid for me both OCed, the G5 running 2666mhz and the ch6 running 2933. I haven't had a single BSOD, and not a single hard freeze.

I'm using the lan/audio drivers from Asus, the gpu/chipset drivers from AMD, have done TWO fresh installs one for each mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> The testing was also high vcore, ~1.45. So I reckon higher OC/volts may show more of a LLC effect. So low OC peeps like us LLC effect from OC gonna be lower. Read Elmor's post carefully and share your thoughts. To me it's reading that when we use pro belt we're reading from VRM to CPU, so you seeing a value with LLC. At socket (correct place) you see drooped value.
> 
> If it's cache errors then up VCORE.
> 
> Yeah my crazy testing and some from finalheaven's testing you wanna repeat testing with these chips. You could pass a run and then later same run not.
> 
> For my 3.8GHz OC I went from initial testing VCORE offset of +106.25mV to +137.50. Even my initial testing would be longer/various apps compared with how you highlighted you test.
> 
> I'm taking temps with huge pinch of salt.
> 
> 1001 is crazy low temps for me, even adjusting Sense MI Skew/offset did not bring temps to level I expect them to be. I can idle at 10C in room of 22C on air cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 0902 is better for me on temp accuracy. I use Sense MI skew: [Disabled] as Elmor reconfirmed in recent post this is AMD default "behaviour" for tCTL. Sense MI offset: [Auto].
> 
> Changing those two on 1001 did not help. I even played with another setting T Offset.


Yea im still in the negative offset for me, i just find it very odd that some peeps are having cache errors on stock everything.

My temps actually seem correct, especially tctl. Right now just goofing around and download on origin with chrome open i ended up peaking at about 54w or so, tctl shows 48.6°C so the temps/power package (provided its semi accurate) are exactly where my i5 4690k is, im also in balanced mode and the 4 other cores are barely being used. cpu temp shows it at 53°C so im leaning towards the temps being correct from that theory. When package wattage goes up so does temps as well, tctl ive seen reach high 50°C i believe and so did CPU sensor. So seems somewhat alright.

I have the miskew and all that stuff left alone i havent touched em at all so theyre on auto or stock or whatever its set to. Seems about right to me.

P.S. You are on a 1700 which seem to run much cooler then a 1700x so your temps are fine, besides the 10°C idle haha.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Btw am i the only one not having a single issue with my PC? Both builds have been rock solid for me both OCed, the G5 running 2666mhz and the ch6 running 2933. I haven't had a single BSOD, and not a single hard freeze.
> 
> I'm using the lan/audio drivers from Asus, the gpu/chipset drivers from AMD, have done TWO fresh installs one for each mobo.
> Yea im still in the negative offset for me, i just find it very odd that some peeps are having cache errors on stock everything.
> 
> My temps actually seem correct, especially tctl. Right now just goofing around and download on origin with chrome open i ended up peaking at about 54w or so, tctl shows 48.6°C so the temps/power package (provided its semi accurate) are exactly where my i5 4690k is, im also in balanced mode and the 4 other cores are barely being used. cpu temp shows it at 53°C so im leaning towards the temps being correct from that theory. When package wattage goes up so does temps as well, tctl ive seen reach high 50°C i believe and so did CPU sensor. So seems somewhat alright.
> 
> I have the miskew and all that stuff left alone i havent touched em at all so theyre on auto or stock or whatever its set to. Seems about right to me.
> 
> P.S. You are on a 1700 which seem to run much cooler then a 1700x so your temps are fine, besides the 10°C idle haha.


so now you're on Asus, how do you put in the same values to get 1.24v vcore for 3.8 ghz the Asus way compared to Gigabyte?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 1700 is a dud..
> 
> Can game BF1/GTAV/WIlands at 4000 1.400V. But even 1.450V and instacrash in Cinebench R15. :/


it's a 1700, it's binned for more efficient lower Vcore for 3.0-3.8 ghz, but loses out on "better lower vcore" for 3.9 ghz-4.1 ghz compared to the X models.

You're better off doing in the range of 1.16v-1.24v vcore for 3.8 ghz for the 1700.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so now you're on Asus, how do you put in the same values to get 1.24v vcore for 3.8 ghz the Asus way compared to Gigabyte?
> it's a 1700, it's binned for more efficient lower Vcore for 3.0-3.8 ghz, but loses out on "better lower vcore" for 3.9 ghz-4.1 ghz compared to the X models.
> 
> You're better off doing in the range of 1.16v-1.24v vcore for 3.8 ghz for the 1700.


Pretty much the same way, with offset and using +/- on the keyboard to change the offset mv. On the Asus though i do believe you can put in your own offset as well (although i havent tried yet), because compared to the Gigabyte, the Asus has an option to set offset to + and - as a value and on a separate line the actual offset in mv.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pretty much the same way, with offset and using +/- on the keyboard to change the offset mv. On the Asus though i do believe you can put in your own offset as well (although i havent tried yet), because compared to the Gigabyte, the Asus has an option to set offset to + and - as a value and on a separate line the actual offset in mv.


Not gonna lie, Asus has UEFI design down to a tee, now if there only was like, a Gigabyte dual BIOs mobo with Asus UEFI design.... ahhhhh one can dream.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> A500 is samsung B-dies.
> 1.7 allows me to book with the 3200mhz xmp profile now. It's a little quirky. It'll boot loop like 2-3-4 times and then boot right up.


What ram do you have? I havent seen xmp with that profile before.


----------



## Leadbelly

0511 bios are out for the ASUS X370 Prime Pro


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> So where can you actually find then information on which chips your ram has? Like b die, f die etc.
> 
> I have G.Skill F4-3866C18D-16GTZR and from what other people have posted I am assuming they have Samsung b dies. But where can I find this information officially from the manufacurer or whatever?


Thaiphoon Burner can do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Managed to get 3200MHz bumping the RAM voltage to 1.45V
> 
> Is it a safe voltage for daily use?


Enh. I wouldn't go over 1.45v.


----------



## bluej511

So for anyone here interested. Here is where i did the api overhead test in 3dmark (new feature i believe) i haven't marked it yet but lets take a look. Left side is hp mode and right is balanced.
DX11 seems to make the most difference here. Make what you will of the results, just saw the new test online and giving it a try.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/200519/aot/200511


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> For me core 0 thread 1 is always around 15% at idle with nothing but hwinfo64 running. Not sure if its accurate still so ill take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The only thing i can tell you to do (youll hate me for it lol) is to do a fresh clean install of windows. Ive done it even just switching out mobos and havent had any issues at all.
> 
> Its why im curious as to why on 2 builds with ryzen ive had zero software issues of any kind doing fresh installs on both builds.
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK, just found the culprit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some weird reason, whenever I plug in my XBox One controller, Thread 1 gets absolutely hammered, and stays at 70% usage even when idling on the desktop after the controller has been unplugged.
> Never heard of this happening before, could it be something to do with the USB drivers?
> At least if I don't play with a controller things are normal lol.
Click to expand...

Try turning off the GameDVR and game streaming services in the Xbox app in windows


----------



## ChronoBodi

Guys, anyone on gigabyte mobos, is DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) the way to manually set the DDR voltage?

Doing XMP doesn't change the DDR voltage from 1.2 to 1.35v, it only remains at 1.2v

Also, does VCORE SOC vcore needs to be 1.2v for DDR speeds of 2933 mhz and higher to work?

Is this the correct way to do so?


----------



## chew*

Best thing to do is solder in wires, heat shrink the area that can contact backplate. Solder wires to a 4 pin female molex connector. Im doing it for vcore and soc. DMM probes can sit right inside molex nicely for hands free monitoring.

Example.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Guys, anyone on gigabyte mobos, is DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) the way to manually set the DDR voltage?
> 
> Doing XMP doesn't change the DDR voltage from 1.2 to 1.35v, it only remains at 1.2v
> 
> Also, does VCORE SOC vcore needs to be 1.2v for DDR speeds of 2933 mhz and higher to work?
> 
> Is this the correct way to do so?


Do it manually if Windows doesn't show it set to DOCP, board may not be following it as well.

VSOC should be left Auto before setting it up to a higher value. IIRC, it defaults to 0.900ish.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Best thing to do is solder in wires, heat shrink the area that can contact backplate. Solder wires to a 4 pin female molex connector. Im doing it for vcore and soc. DMM probes can sit right inside molex nicely for hands free monitoring.


The difference is so low its not even worth the hassle, at 1.45v or wtv it was only .019v difference. Unless youre planning on using 1.6v i wouldnt worry.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Guys, anyone on gigabyte mobos, is DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) the way to manually set the DDR voltage?
> 
> Doing XMP doesn't change the DDR voltage from 1.2 to 1.35v, it only remains at 1.2v
> 
> Also, does VCORE SOC vcore needs to be 1.2v for DDR speeds of 2933 mhz and higher to work?
> 
> Is this the correct way to do so?


Yes. Need to put DRAM Voltage in manually. I left my VCORE SOC @ auto. Ryzen Master and HWMonitor show 0.912v-0.98v for my SOC and I have my Memory overclocked to 3200 via Ryzen Master since my Gigabyte AB-350M-Gaming 3 mATX board doesn't allow me to go up to 3200 in BIOS (2933 max)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The difference is so low its not even worth the hassle, at 1.45v or wtv it was only .019v difference. Unless youre planning on using 1.6v i wouldnt worry.


Maybe on your board...im on x370 pro...when software at llc lvl 3 says im .100 over my set voltage under load i kinda want to verify it lol...1.475 is shooting to 1.588 so yah 1.6v









Reading at idle does not concern me. Testing at load verifies Load Line Calibration...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Maybe on your board...im on x370 pro...when software at llc lvl 3 says im .100 over my set voltage under load i kinda want to verify it lol...1.475 is shooting to 1.588 so yah 1.6v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading at idle does not concern me. Testing at load verifies Load Line Calibration...


Should be the same on both, the software is SO off i dont even trust it, and i dont even trust the bios. I measure at the measure points on the board and thats it and thats under load realbench, wtv the bios and hwinfo report i dont even take into consideration. Theyre all reading from the same sensors anyways.


----------



## chew*

No measure points on pro so got to make my own...i only installed cpu-z. Those voltage readings concern me enough to get real readings.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : ryzen 1700 on Gigabyte K7 game stable 3.9 ghz @ 1.33V, load line calibration on low. Looks like I got a good chip







Will be overclocking the ram soon but I gotta go to work. So far very impressed with ryzen. Even the stock cooler is good at 100% fan speed for overclocks.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212*
> 
> Yes. Need to put DRAM Voltage in manually. I left my VCORE SOC @ auto. Ryzen Master and HWMonitor show 0.912v-0.98v for my SOC and I have my Memory overclocked to 3200 via Ryzen Master since my Gigabyte AB-350M-Gaming 3 mATX board doesn't allow me to go up to 3200 in BIOS (2933 max)


Physically wont allow you or i just wont boot with anything past 2933? I may have to try this with my c14 kit. I got the same board btw


----------



## SpecChum

I've not actually tried Ryzen Master yet; I've just taken a quick look.

Can you set memory and CPU separately or do you have to do them together?

I'd only want to try it with memory as I can't POST at 3200 through BIOS.


----------



## Scotty99

Can i get some tips on how to post higher than 2400?

I keep thinking im doing something wrong lol. At xmp timings (which set the volts to 1.35) i cant boot at any speed, which i find really odd. I can only boot at bios defaults or 15 15 15 36 2400.

Read somewhere in here SOC voltage could possibly be an issue? I just dont want to go messing with stuff if i dont have to, but will if its safe and produce results.


----------



## bardacuda

From what I have read 1.05 SOC is safe and more than enough and also even-numbered timings work better. Personally I would try setting 1.05SOC, 1.40 RAM volts, and 18-18-18-38 timings just to see if it boots. If it doesn't boot with those settings then it's probably not worth bothering with until the bugs get worked out. If it does boot then you can start bringing down voltages/timings and testing for stability.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can i get some tips on how to post higher than 2400?
> 
> I keep thinking im doing something wrong lol. At xmp timings (which set the volts to 1.35) i cant boot at any speed, which i find really odd. I can only boot at bios defaults or 15 15 15 36 2400.
> 
> Read somewhere in here SOC voltage could possibly be an issue? I just dont want to go messing with stuff if i dont have to, but will if its safe and produce results.


Loosing your timings a bit, do everything manually. Set your dram voltage, boot dram voltage and anything else. Dont use xmp just set the speed manually. You should be able to get 2666 at least if not higher.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> From what I have read 1.05 SOC is safe and more than enough and also even-numbered timings work better. Personally I would try setting 1.05SOC, 1.40 RAM volts, and 18-18-18-38 timings just to see if it boots. If it doesn't boot with those settings then it's probably not worth bothering with until the bugs get worked out. If it does boot then you can start bringing down voltages/timings and testing for stability.


I will give this a go, ill try 2933 to start. If not boot ill just stop mucking til bios updates lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Welp no go with those settings lol. I couldnt enter a SOC voltage as it was just offset values and didnt know where to start, but with 1.4v to ram and no boot with 2933 and 18 18 18 38 timings on 3200 ram, tells me i just need to wait this out or get new ram.


----------



## bardacuda

If you were feeling adventurous you could try 1.45V and 20-20-20-42 or something like that. But, honestly, how far are you willing to go?...and even if it did work at those settings you probably aren't going to want to run it like that. It would just be to satisfy curiosity. Changing kits or waiting for a BIOS fix is probably the best option.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya looks that way, im cool with waiting i dont care as long as i know it will get fixed eventually. Just wish i had more intimate knowledge of what the actual problem is. I have til the 7th to start an RMA with newegg on this ram, so hope a new bios comes out by then or i find a sick deal on cas14 samsung ram









For example ive tried exact timings from a 2666 gskill flare x kit and even that wouldnt boot, so this problem has something more to do than just timings.


----------



## bardacuda

$145 is best I'm seeing on pcpartpicker

http://pcpartpicker.com/products/memory/#s=403200,403300,403333,403400,403466,403600,403666,403733,403866,404000,404133,404200,404266&L=0,140&Z=16384002&sort=a10&page=1


----------



## Kriant

Passed 3.5h of Prime95 blended test.

Overclock to 4.0ghz
Vcore 1.38125
LLC - LLC3
SOC 1.1
RAM 2666 strap 14-14-14-34-2t
Bios 0038
Vram 1.35
Vboot for ram 1.35

I should add that per latest hwinfo vcore hovers around 1.395-1.417 idle. 1.395ish under load with dips into 1.35ish. The biggest spike I saw was 1.439v <---- that's a bit too much for my tastes.
I need to figure out settings that would net me the same load vcore, but without spikes.

Any tips on fine-tuning settings, and potentially getting off the LLC "needle"?


----------



## Scotty99

Its 160 bucks, all the stuff on jet is out of stock.

But really to get a color matching set of tridents is 170 bucks for me lol.

Also does anyone know if this is the same as tridents, but in ripjaws form?:
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/jpH48d/gskill-memory-f43200c14d16gvk

Id like to keep air cooler compatibility as high as i can if i do get a new set.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Ehm.. Ryzen at 3850 actually bottlenecks my GTX 1080Ti on 1440P?

Got around 70-80% GPU usage and 40% CPU usage.. 1440P Ultra settings. The FPS was around the same level as my old 1080 had em with a 7700K @4.9 ghz


----------



## bardacuda

In which game and what RAM speed?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> In which game and what RAM speed?


Battlefield 1, 2933mhz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Battlefield 1, 2933mhz.


You using balanced or high perf? Balanced might be parking too many cores worth a shot trying both out.

So youre actually getting less fps with a 1080ti then a 1080 or the same?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You using balanced or high perf? Balanced might be parking too many cores worth a shot trying both out.
> 
> So youre actually getting less fps with a 1080ti then a 1080 or the same?


On avg, less. I am using balanced.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can i get some tips on how to post higher than 2400?
> 
> I keep thinking im doing something wrong lol. At xmp timings (which set the volts to 1.35) i cant boot at any speed, which i find really odd. I can only boot at bios defaults or 15 15 15 36 2400.
> 
> Read somewhere in here SOC voltage could possibly be an issue? I just dont want to go messing with stuff if i dont have to, but will if its safe and produce results.


I know you have an Asrock and likely not the same options that I do like FSB adjustments. But I have found it best with this platform to give the "ram training" slow steps in moving speed up. I would start with setting the stock timings you have of 15-15-15-15-36 manually in the BIOS. You can likely leave Ram voltage on auto but that might depend on the board. Then reboot back into bios. Raise the ram speed by one then reboot again. For me I use FSB after my initial boot so this might not work the same for you.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> On avg, less. I am using balanced.


Try it in HP mode see if it makes any difference. It might be parking too many cores in balanced. I got better performance in synthetic benchmarks with that so its worth a shot why not right?


----------



## Neutronman

Temp reporting is all over the place, depending on the various programs being used. Ryzen master shows 55C max load and OCCT is showing around 74C. MSI software shows 62C!

CPU Validation: https://valid.x86.fr/1r89ux at 4.0ghz at 1.3875vcore in UEFI....


----------



## Alwrath

No idea why core 0 is always underclocked. Any ideas? It stays downclocked at idle and during gaming. Gigabyte K7 with f2 bios


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know you have an Asrock and likely not the same options that I do like FSB adjustments. But I have found it best with this platform to give the "ram training" slow steps in moving speed up. I would start with setting the stock timings you have of 15-15-15-15-36 manually in the BIOS. You can likely leave Ram voltage on auto but that might depend on the board. Then reboot back into bios. Raise the ram speed by one then reboot again. For me I use FSB after my initial boot so this might not work the same for you.


\

Know what is absolutely bonkers to me, my board wont boot at stock 15 15 15 36 2666 even if i put volts at 1.35.

2400 is as high as she will go lol.


----------



## Neutronman

No idea why core 0 is always underclocked. Any ideas? It stays downclocked at idle and during gaming. Gigabyte K7 with f2 bios

Set Windows Power at High. Perhaps its set at balanced??? May be a bios issue....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know you have an Asrock and likely not the same options that I do like FSB adjustments. But I have found it best with this platform to give the "ram training" slow steps in moving speed up. I would start with setting the stock timings you have of 15-15-15-15-36 manually in the BIOS. You can likely leave Ram voltage on auto but that might depend on the board. Then reboot back into bios. Raise the ram speed by one then reboot again. For me I use FSB after my initial boot so this might not work the same for you.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Know what is absolutely bonkers to me, my board wont boot at stock 15 15 15 36 2666 even if i put volts at 1.35.
> 
> 2400 is as high as she will go lol.
Click to expand...

Have you tried setting the Dram volts lower. Say 1.2v or 1.25? DDR4 shouldn't need such high voltage for those timings and speed. Could be part of the problem. Also I find a lot of boards overvolt the SOC rail. You might want to try setting it static. When in Windows see what it's running with HWinfo64. Then try an offset to keep it at or near 1.0v. There are only so many things you can try


----------



## Scotty99

Ya if you play games (especially older ones) ryzen really isnt the chip for you. In WoW i get less FPS than my 2500k which really makes zero sense as its IPC is ~13% higher than sandy so my 3.8ghz OC should match the 4.2 of my 2500k.

That is before you take into account my gtx 1060 vs 760 lol.

But overwatch for example, my god does that run good. Minimum FPS at 1080 ultra in the 130's.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya if you play games (especially older ones) ryzen really isnt the chip for you. In WoW i get less FPS than my 2500k which really makes zero sense as its IPC is ~13% higher than sandy so my 3.8ghz OC should match the 4.2 of my 2500k.
> 
> That is before you take into account my gtx 1060 vs 760 lol.
> 
> But overwatch for example, my god does that run good. Minimum FPS at 1080 ultra in the 130's.


For older games it might be better to run balanced instead of high performance, the core parking might work in the favor of single threaded games. I tried it with the 3dmark overhead for dx11 and the results were shocking. Look at the single threaded draw calls in balanced mode, but look at everything else in multi thread for all 3 APIs

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/200519/aot/200511


----------



## Scotty99

Ive had balanced on ever since i put the PC together lol. Ive never used performance mode on any of my PC's.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> On avg, less. I am using balanced.


What is your framerate? I mean, I don't think there is any CPU that will keep you at a maintained 144fps in multiplayer bf1 if that's what refresh rate you are working with. If you are talking about 110fps vs 120-130fps, I would be hard pressed to believe you can tell the difference while gaming, and there are syncing technologies that help alleviate the tearing associated with the variable frame rate. What I'm getting at, is that the 1080ti would have not really been a noticeable upgrade in BF1 even if you stayed with your 7700k. It would be much more noticeable at 4k or something, but even then you would be limited to 60hz atm.

My advice, if you are at 1440p is to just jack up the eye candy, if you haven't already, until the GPU is being saturated. The framerate will still probably be plenty high enough for you to not really feel that big of a difference.


----------



## Scotty99

If i get new ram why not just go 4000+? I mean pricing so crazy right now i may as well go for the gusto lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> On avg, less. I am using balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your framerate? I mean, I don't think there is any CPU that will keep you at a maintained 144fps in multiplayer bf1 if that's what refresh rate you are working with. If you are talking about 110fps vs 120-130fps, I would be hard pressed to believe you can tell the difference while gaming, and there are syncing technologies that help alleviate the tearing associated with the variable frame rate. What I'm getting at, is that the 1080ti would have not really been a noticeable upgrade in BF1 even if you stayed with your 7700k. It would be much more noticeable at 4k or something, but even then you would be limited to 60hz atm.
> 
> My advice, if you are at 1440p is to just jack up the eye candy, if you haven't already, until the GPU is being saturated. The framerate will still probably be plenty high enough for you to not really feel that big of a difference.
Click to expand...

I'll average in the 160's most of the time in 64 player conquest maps at 4 ghz with the fury at low graphics settings , dx 11 1080 , but the Fury will spend quite a bit of the time at 100% usage. It will cap at 200 and is in the 130's for lows during gameplay.

In single player I've averaged 198 fps playing through an entire chapter with a 200 fps cap.

Example -


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I
> I'll average in the 160's most of the time in 64 player conquest maps at 4 ghz with the fury at low graphics settings , dx 11 1080 , but the Fury will spend quite a bit of the time at 100% usage. It will cap at 200 and is in the 130's for lows during gameplay.
> 
> In single player I've averaged 198 fps playing through an entire chapter with a 200 fps cap.
> 
> Example -


That's pretty good. Kinda confirms my belief that even if his 1080ti isn't fully saturated, his FPS is probably plenty high to not really make a difference.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I
> I'll average in the 160's most of the time in 64 player conquest maps at 4 ghz with the fury at low graphics settings , dx 11 1080 , but the Fury will spend quite a bit of the time at 100% usage. It will cap at 200 and is in the 130's for lows during gameplay.
> 
> In single player I've averaged 198 fps playing through an entire chapter with a 200 fps cap.
> 
> Example -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good. Kinda confirms my belief that even if his 1080ti isn't fully saturated, his FPS is probably plenty high to not really make a difference.
Click to expand...

I've noticed that with my 4790K the cpu usage finally starts coming down when I get the clockspeed above 4.8 ghz when pushing at 290X at the same settings - by comparison the 1800 x/fury spends most of its time in the 40%'s.


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ehm.. Ryzen at 3850 actually bottlenecks my GTX 1080Ti on 1440P?
> 
> Got around 70-80% GPU usage and 40% CPU usage.. 1440P Ultra settings. The FPS was around the same level as my old 1080 had em with a 7700K @4.9 ghz


Ive heard windows 10 dosent like half multipliers. Try 38 or 39 not 38,5


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Btw am i the only one not having a single issue with my PC? Both builds have been rock solid for me both OCed, the G5 running 2666mhz and the ch6 running 2933. I haven't had a single BSOD, and not a single hard freeze.
> 
> I'm using the lan/audio drivers from Asus, the gpu/chipset drivers from AMD, have done TWO fresh installs one for each mobo.
> Yea im still in the negative offset for me, i just find it very odd that some peeps are having cache errors on stock everything.
> 
> My temps actually seem correct, especially tctl. Right now just goofing around and download on origin with chrome open i ended up peaking at about 54w or so, tctl shows 48.6°C so the temps/power package (provided its semi accurate) are exactly where my i5 4690k is, im also in balanced mode and the 4 other cores are barely being used. cpu temp shows it at 53°C so im leaning towards the temps being correct from that theory. When package wattage goes up so does temps as well, tctl ive seen reach high 50°C i believe and so did CPU sensor. So seems somewhat alright.
> 
> I have the miskew and all that stuff left alone i havent touched em at all so theyre on auto or stock or whatever its set to. Seems about right to me.
> 
> P.S. You are on a 1700 which seem to run much cooler then a 1700x so your temps are fine, besides the 10°C idle haha.


Have finished 3 Ryzen builds and also have not had any problems except for w/ CH6 on launch day... since then every build has been solid as can be, no bsods no hard freeze/crashes of any kind.

The Gigabyte Gaming 5 has been rock solid, not one issue and was concerned after started reading about bios reset/reboot reports but no issues and have done 2 w/ Gaming 5 on Win10 and Win7. Everything has been stable and rock solid since replaced my CH6 on launch day.

After 2 weeks of testing and benching w/ 1700, 1700x and 1800x might get a chance to try some gaming this weekend which I don't do much. Actually now looking to upgrade my 5 yr old monitors to 1440, haven't kept up to date on prices/specs and what is trending but just curious if $425 is a fair price for Dell S2716DG or Acer XG270HU at $399 from MC for this Ryzen build w/ 1080 for someone that doesn't game much.


----------



## Scotty99

This is on sale for 200 bucks, about the cheapest ive seen a name brand 1440p screen for:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009969&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824009969&gclid=CK3-l9PZ79ICFZG3wAodnegFXQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Thanks LightOfHonor and Bloot. Both boards have 2x M.2 slots, however I think the X370 may have two better ones, or it is the same. I'm not going to Sli or Crossfire, may possibly run a RX480 alongside a 1060, the 1060 for the Windows VM and the RX480 for Linux, I would go with two RX 480's but CUDA is currently faster than OpenCL on Blender, unless AMD releases their ProRender plugin for Blender soon. Only thing that confuses me is that the B350's are supposed to support Crossfire while X370 of course as SLi as well. I emailed AsRock to find out about IOMMU for the KVM/QEMU VM setup on the AB350-Pro4.
> 
> This is their response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASRock support.
> The board does not support both SLI and Crossfire.
> But it has IOMMU for virtual technology.
> It can be Enable/disable in the BIOS/Advance/ North Bridge Configuration
> Board sped link: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/index.asp#Specification
> 
> I'm guessing the board does have Crossfire at least, but the answer is somewhat confusing and the Specifications on the site does not specify Crossfire support.


Just found this and remembered this discussion. B350 Pro boards do have two M.2 ports, but one is SATA only and both share lanes with another port.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Have finished 3 Ryzen builds and also have not had any problems except for w/ CH6 on launch day... since then every build has been solid as can be, no bsods no hard freeze/crashes of any kind.
> 
> The Gigabyte Gaming 5 has been rock solid, not one issue and was concerned after started reading about bios reset/reboot reports but no issues and have done 2 w/ Gaming 5 on Win10 and Win7. Everything has been stable and rock solid since replaced my CH6 on launch day.
> 
> After 2 weeks of testing and benching w/ 1700, 1700x and 1800x might get a chance to try some gaming this weekend which I don't do much. Actually now looking to upgrade my 5 yr old monitors to 1440, haven't kept up to date on prices/specs and what is trending but just curious if $425 is a fair price for Dell S2716DG or Acer XG270HU at $399 from MC for this Ryzen build w/ 1080 for someone that doesn't game much.


what about Korean monitors? even some of them supports Freesync too.

I have a Crossover 324k, that would have been a $1000 4k monitor but i got the same thing basically for $385.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212*
> 
> Yes. Need to put DRAM Voltage in manually. I left my VCORE SOC @ auto. Ryzen Master and HWMonitor show 0.912v-0.98v for my SOC and I have my Memory overclocked to 3200 via Ryzen Master since my Gigabyte AB-350M-Gaming 3 mATX board doesn't allow me to go up to 3200 in BIOS (2933 max)


damn, i just tried 2933 mhz with manual DRAM vcore of 1.35v, sure it boots to windows but actually didn't stick, its at 2133 mhz

Same timing of 16-16-18-38.

How are you doing this on Ryzen master in Windows? I prefer BIOS only but then, the bios is too immature for speeds higher than 2666.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Ive heard windows 10 dosent like half multipliers. Try 38 or 39 not 38,5


Source? I'm at 39,5 and working good so far, but if that's true i'd lower it to 39.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> \
> 
> Know what is absolutely bonkers to me, my board wont boot at stock 15 15 15 36 2666 even if i put volts at 1.35.
> 
> 2400 is as high as she will go lol.


If you're on an ASRock board (like me) you should get your vDIMM/MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT in the UEFI but leave the RAM @ stock. Then set your RAM speeds in Ryzen Master. That's what I do.

If I tweak actual memory speed/timings in UEFI on my X370 Taichi I get a reboot loop. If I set them in Ryzen Master, I can run DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 no problem. Wish I could go faster . . . ! These sticks are good for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If i get new ram why not just go 4000+? I mean pricing so crazy right now i may as well go for the gusto lol.


Sure, why not? Get some top-binned b-die for if/when AMD adds some more memory ratios in May or . . . whenever?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> If you're on an ASRock board (like me) you should get your vDIMM/MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT in the UEFI but leave the RAM @ stock. Then set your RAM speeds in Ryzen Master. That's what I do.
> 
> If I tweak actual memory speed/timings in UEFI on my X370 Taichi I get a reboot loop. If I set them in Ryzen Master, I can run DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 no problem. Wish I could go faster . . . ! These sticks are good for it.
> Sure, why not? Get some top-binned b-die for if/when AMD adds some more memory ratios in May or . . . whenever?


I'm gonna give this a go...

When using Ryzen Master can I leave my CPU BIOS overclock on, or do I have to set them both in RM?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> If you're on an ASRock board (like me) you should get your vDIMM/MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT in the UEFI but leave the RAM @ stock. Then set your RAM speeds in Ryzen Master. That's what I do.
> 
> If I tweak actual memory speed/timings in UEFI on my X370 Taichi I get a reboot loop. If I set them in Ryzen Master, I can run DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 no problem. Wish I could go faster . . . ! These sticks are good for it.
> Sure, why not? Get some top-binned b-die for if/when AMD adds some more memory ratios in May or . . . whenever?


Hmm never considered ryzen master. Could you explain what i would have to tweak in the bios before attempting to set speeds with ryzen master? Ive never tweaked any of those you mentioned, so id have no clue what to set them too. My ram is 3200 cas 16, 16 18 18 38 1.35v spec.

Appreciate it.

Edit, could i just put my ram volts to 1.35 save and exit bios and then try and tweak speeds in ryzen master?


----------



## SpecChum

What happens if Windows doesn't boot or keeps shutting down with Ryzen master? How do you disable it?


----------



## SpecChum

No go, I pressed apply on Ryzen Master and just got the usual F9 reboots I always get when I set 3200


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> No go, I pressed apply on Ryzen Master and just got the usual F9 reboots I always get when I set 3200


I am confused by the whole process lol. Like you can only set up to 1.3v in ryzen master for ram, so did you go into bios set voltages then go to ryzen master to change speeds?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I am confused by the whole process lol. Like you can only set up to 1.3v in ryzen master for ram, so did you go into bios set voltages then go to ryzen master to change speeds?


Sort of, my RAM is already at 1.35v in BIOS as I'm running 2933 14-14-14-14-34.

I didn't touch the CPU part of RM and just set the memory to 3200 14-14-14-14-34, pressed reboot and got the F9 boot loop; it then boots to BIOS after 5 attempts with default speeds.


----------



## SpecChum

There's a big possibility I did it completely wrong


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Source? I'm at 39,5 and working good so far, but if that's true i'd lower it to 39.


Sorry I don't remember. Been so many reviews. and info since the launch.


----------



## SpecChum

Interestingly, my Q-Code is now OC, it's never said that before, it's normally either 24 or 44 (C6H)


----------



## Scotty99

Well he did suggest to leave the ram at stock before attempting this, i am just curious what i would set all the vccioo and all that stuff too, all ive ever changed with memory is dram voltage lol.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well he did suggest to leave the ram at stock before attempting this, i am just curious what i would set all the vccioo and all that stuff too, all ive ever changed with memory is dram voltage lol.


I think it's my CPU, it really doesn't like 3200. I don't get F9->0D like most people, it's F9 then reboot


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If i get new ram why not just go 4000+? I mean pricing so crazy right now i may as well go for the gusto lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, why not? Get some top-binned b-die for if/when AMD adds some more memory ratios in May or . . . whenever?
Click to expand...

Thats why I dropped a extra 20$ and grabbed 3600 C16 B-die stuff.


----------



## IRobot23

Do you guys think that AMD will support 3600Mhz?


----------



## Scotty99

ITs just so odd that ryzen master allows you to set 3200 but the max volts you can set with ryzen master is 1.32v lol.

Almost every 3200 kit ive seen is 1.35v.....come on amd.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Do you guys think that AMD will support 3600Mhz?


I think they will as AMD said the new AGESA will open up multipliers that allow above 3200 without refclock adjustments.


----------



## cyenz

Its normal that when occing in Bios the clock speed stays fixed at 3800 instead of downclocking? Voltage i lowering fine but clockspeed not. If i overclock via ryzen master que clockspeed drops.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> ITs just so odd that ryzen master allows you to set 3200 but the max volts you can set with ryzen master is 1.32v lol.
> 
> Almost every 3200 kit ive seen is 1.35v.....come on amd.


Once you load XMP it will let you raise the voltages more. Have tested as high as 1.45v on mine.

*edit* although you may just be referring to Ryzen Master limits. Yeah, that's it's own issue








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Its normal that when occing in Bios the clock speed stays fixed at 3800 instead of downclocking? Voltage i lowering fine but clockspeed not. If i overclock via ryzen master que clockspeed drops.


Try overclocking via P states in the BIOS. That's the easiest way to ensure your processor down clocks when idle.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Once you load XMP it will let you raise the voltages more. Have tested as high as 1.45v on mine.
> 
> *edit* although you may just be referring to Ryzen Master limits. Yeah, that's it's own issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try overclocking via P states in the BIOS. That's the easiest way to ensure your processor down clocks when idle.


I dont think i have that option on my bios. Have a Asus X370 Pro


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I dont think i have that option on my bios. Have a Asus X370 Pro


Me neither.

It's honestly the only thing I want that this board I'm using doesn't seem to offer.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> It's honestly the only thing I want that this board I'm using doesn't seem to offer.


It does not bother me since voltage does scale down, i just find strange how the cpu can mantain 3800mhz with drops to 0.7v when at idle without crashing. well at least with the latest bios (511) i can run my ram at 3200


----------



## savagebunny

Got my Artic Cooling AM4 bracket today finally, time to go water cooling at least and see what temps are like.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Got my Artic Cooling AM4 bracket today finally, time to go water cooling at least and see what temps are like.












Good luck! May the Silicon Gods smile on you!

They didn't me lol


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! May the Silicon Gods smile on you!
> 
> They didn't me lol


Ive been running on air since I got it, 1.221v loaded atm w/ HWiNFO @ 3.7Ghz, haven't pushed further than that on my 1700 due to heat. Ram is even at 16-16-16-34 @ 2933 chugging along well.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Ive been running on air since I got it, 1.221v loaded atm w/ HWiNFO @ 3.7Ghz, haven't pushed further than that on my 1700 due to heat. Ram is even at 16-16-16-34 @ 2933 chugging along well.


I've never actually tried 3.7 on this one.

Went straight to 4, then realised that wasn't feasible at reasonable voltage, so went to 3.9Ghz.

Still there now.


----------



## Tasm

My 1700 is doing 3.8 with stock voltage (1.188).

Interesting


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> My 1700 is doing 3.8 with stock voltage (1.188).
> 
> Interesting


Run cinebench a bunch of times, mine crashed after a while at that voltage lol (actually my stock was 1.168, so maybe 1.188 is ok)

Im at 3.8ghz and 1.248v and 100% good now.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Seems like a 1700 @3.9Ghz with RAM @3600mHZ CAS 16 is a beast. Hangs or beats out the 7700k @5Ghz in games that are CPU heavy @1080p.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Try turning off the GameDVR and game streaming services in the Xbox app in windows


Turned off all the stuff related to DVR and streaming in the XBox app, still getting this issue. Also tried plugging in my old XBox 360 wired controller, and usage spiked to 60-70% again. This is really odd, I'm guessing it's due to the immature AMD USB/chipset drivers, hoping it goes away after an update.
If anyone else has an XBox One/360 controller, I'd really appreciate it if you could try plugging it in and watching HWInfo to see if your core usage goes up really high.


----------



## Newwt

Finally completed! Now time to start clocking


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Finally completed! Now time to start clocking


Single fan?


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Finally completed! Now time to start clocking


Looks good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like a 1700 @3.9Ghz with RAM @3600mHZ CAS 16 is a beast. Hangs or beats out the 7700k @5Ghz in games that are CPU heavy @1080p.


I feel like I just need to toss my older team ram and get some B-dies.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Turned off all the stuff related to DVR and streaming in the XBox app, still getting this issue. Also tried plugging in my old XBox 360 wired controller, and usage spiked to 60-70% again. This is really odd, I'm guessing it's due to the immature AMD USB/chipset drivers, hoping it goes away after an update.
> If anyone else has an XBox One/360 controller, I'd really appreciate it if you could try plugging it in and watching HWInfo to see if your core usage goes up really high.


Have mine plugged in right now and i have one core that lingers around 12-15% but thats it, even unplugged it lingers so its just desktop usage. It hasnt spiked on my 360 controller at all, try to delete the controller driver with it unplugged then plug it back in and let it reinstall see what happens.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Single fan?


yeah new meta


----------



## Scotty99

That guys numbers are way off, GTA 5 intel has a commanding lead. Even at 2133 ram his tests show only a 14 fps difference vs a 7700k, every other review ive seen the gap was far larger than that.

That said, i think i may be buying some 4000 ram just cause im sick of being stuck at 2400 on this ****ty kit i bought lol.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> yeah new meta


I dont think you're going to be happy with the results. There isnt another place you can mount the pump?


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What ram do you have? I havent seen xmp with that profile before.


----------



## yetta

Slower Cinebench results on OC from JayzTwoCents.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Slower Cinebench results on OC from JayzTwoCents.


The jokster is at it again haha. Ive gained over 100 points, if not more in cinebench when OCed only to 3.8 with ram at 2933.


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure jay is the brightest dude in the world lol. My 1700 went from like 1300 at stock, to 1620 with 3.8ghz oc and only 2400mhz ram....


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont think you're going to be happy with the results. There isnt another place you can mount the pump?


Lol it's not single fan


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*


DAM those are sexy, i cant even find a pair of black and white tridents at 4000, where di you get those?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure jay is the brightest dude in the world lol. My 1700 went from like 1300 at stock, to 1620 with 3.8ghz oc and only 2400mhz ram....


I dont remember my stock ones on my 1700x, was def 1520 or something like that. Mine hits 1640 in hp mode and 1628 in balanced mode with ram at 2933. Not sure if thats low but i think 4.1ghz peeps are hitting slightly above 1700.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The jokster is at it again haha. Ive gained over 100 points, if not more in cinebench when OCed only to 3.8 with ram at 2933.


He did get it faster at the end of the video, just weird bios settings.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Have mine plugged in right now and i have one core that lingers around 12-15% but thats it, even unplugged it lingers so its just desktop usage. It hasnt spiked on my 360 controller at all, try to delete the controller driver with it unplugged then plug it back in and let it reinstall see what happens.


Deleted all Xbox peripheral drivers, plugged it in again, still seeing a spike up to 80%. I had a PM from another Ryzen user with the same issue, I'm guessing there is some sort of driver conflict/USB shenanigans going on.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My OC, RAM is not B-Die (but its OK for now 2800 CL14-13 30 1T)









Here ->

~4.1GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/uaikwz

~4.02GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/bvg6lm

And my Default 3.91GHz for daily use:
http://valid.x86.fr/y1ks1g


----------



## Rainmaker91

Anyone getting decent results with micron ram or is it just Samsung B die that reaches 3200 at this point? mine is 2400mhz anyway so I doubt I can push it all that far, but I'm curious how stuff that isn't Samsung are doing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Deleted all Xbox peripheral drivers, plugged it in again, still seeing a spike up to 80%. I had a PM from another Ryzen user with the same issue, I'm guessing there is some sort of driver conflict/USB shenanigans going on.


Yea very odd, mine has been fine. Im using the asmedia usb download off the asus site, its even plugged into the usb 3.0 row closests to the bios and cmos clear buttons.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : Overclocked my ram. Game stable at 2933 mhz 14-14-14-36-1T, 1.3V. Flare X G skill on a gigabyte K7 X370. Im so excited, this performance is amazing and no problems so far. Will try for 3200 eventually but I might stay at 2933 for a while till we get that amd update.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure jay is the brightest dude in the world lol. My 1700 went from like 1300 at stock, to 1620 with 3.8ghz oc and only 2400mhz ram....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont remember my stock ones on my 1700x, was def 1520 or something like that. Mine hits 1640 in hp mode and 1628 in balanced mode with ram at 2933. Not sure if thats low but i think 4.1ghz peeps are hitting slightly above 1700.


1700X here also this bench 1654 all day with RAM at 2400 timing are pretty loose like 16-18-18-36 but also runs fine at CL14-16-16-28 or lower


----------



## jprovido

got a new bios update today for my b350 prime matx motherboard. my memory speeds still at 2400mhz







(3200mhz cl16 kit) should I get new ram kit? I really want to have 3200mhz


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont remember my stock ones on my 1700x, was def 1520 or something like that. Mine hits 1640 in hp mode and 1628 in balanced mode with ram at 2933. Not sure if thats low but i think 4.1ghz peeps are hitting slightly above 1700.




I hit 1724 @3.9 with 2933mhz RAM, but then again I seem to bench above normal for some reason.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> 1700X here also this bench 1654 all day with RAM at 2400 timing are pretty loose like 16-18-18-36 but also runs fine at CL14-16-16-28 or lower


I get 1700+ on my 1700x @ 3.9ghz 2400 cas14. I close all apps in the background it seems to affect the cinebench score a lot for some reason. just leave cinebench running you'll get 1700+


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> 1700X here also this bench 1654 all day with RAM at 2400 timing are pretty loose like 16-18-18-36 but also runs fine at CL14-16-16-28 or lower


Wow nice, imagine what more ram speed would do. Thats windows 10 for you, still not doing well with Ryzen, hopefully the new microcode solves some of the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 1724 @3.9 with 2933mhz RAM, but then again I seem to bench above normal for some reason.


Yea im getting about 1664 with everything closed. I'm running it off my HDD though, I'm curious if having it on my ssd would make any difference in speeds at all.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> DAM those are sexy, i cant even find a pair of black and white tridents at 4000, where di you get those?


newegg unfortunately. But I'm on the P1.70 bios but with 3200 xmp the bios is buggy. It takes a few boot loops to post and sometimes by glitch my cpu is stock frequency while ram is at 3200mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone getting decent results with micron ram or is it just Samsung B die that reaches 3200 at this point? mine is 2400mhz anyway so I doubt I can push it all that far, but I'm curious how stuff that isn't Samsung are doing.


2666 will be the ultimate goal for majority of Micron chips. And don't try increasing VDimm over 1.35 as that won't help the chips at all, in fact, renders them failing to post. I have some 8GB Micron sticks here of single sided and best they can do (bootable) is 2666 C14-14-14-14-1T.

IIRC, the same sticks do 3000 CL16 on Intel. But on Ryzen, they won't post at 2933.


----------



## biohaufen

My Micron chips do post with a maximum frequency of around 2890 MHz, but only if I overclock via BCLK.
Actually they are stable enough to even do a few Cinebench runs. But it's useless, as any change of the Baseclock deactivates the whole lot of P-states and therefore the CPU only runs at max frequency.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> got a new bios update today for my b350 prime matx motherboard. my memory speeds still at 2400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3200mhz cl16 kit) should I get new ram kit? I really want to have 3200mhz


What bios is it?

I've got the same mobo, and i have 3200mhz cl16 kit. I'm able to do 2933mhz at cl16 (xmp timings), on BIOS 0502


----------



## Scotty99

Ok boys, im about 80% that im just gonna get some samsung ram.

The question is do i stick to cas14 3200 or step up in speed but with lowered cas? WIth all this infinity fabric talk it seems to me to get the highest clocked memory you can so the bus between the chips runs faster? For example i can get a set of cas 17 3733 for only 15 bucks more than a 3200 cas 14 would run me:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232441

Or should i go right up to the 200 dollar mark and get cas 19 4000 ram?


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok boys, im about 80% that im just gonna get some samsung ram.
> 
> The question is do i stick to cas14 3200 or step up in speed but with lowered cas? WIth all this infinity fabric talk it seems to me to get the highest clocked memory you can so the bus between the chips runs faster? For example i can get a set of cas 17 3733 for only 15 bucks more than a 3200 cas 14 would run me:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232441
> 
> Or should i go right up to the 200 dollar mark and get cas 19 4000 ram?


I think get the highest clock speed you can afford then downclock it, but don't trust me, I suck at reading instructions, got my d**k stuck in the toaster.


----------



## savagebunny

Seems I got 3.8 stable at 1.248 stable (load) voltage so far. Biostar GT7. Not to shabby. Thank god for water cooling atm and Artic Cooling coming through with the bracket. Not sure what 3.9 or 4.0 gonna take, Not sure what else this Malaysia will take atm.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I think get the highest clock speed you can afford then downclock it, but don't trust me, I suck at reading instructions, got my d**k stuck in the toaster.


lol know the feels

I am derpy when it comes to overclocking memory, for example how would i know what timings to set 4000 ram at to run at 3200 properly? That is kind of my hang up here.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Seems I got 3.8 stable at 1.248 stable (load) voltage so far. Biostar GT7. Not to shabby. Thank god for water cooling atm and Artic Cooling coming through with the bracket. Not sure what 3.9 or 4.0 gonna take, Not sure what else this Malaysia will take atm.


Thats my exact OC, 3800 1.248 load volts









With stock cooler its ~75-78c stress test, 50-55c gaming.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Seems I got 3.8 stable at 1.248 stable (load) voltage so far. Biostar GT7. Not to shabby. Thank god for water cooling atm and Artic Cooling coming through with the bracket. Not sure what 3.9 or 4.0 gonna take, Not sure what else this Malaysia will take atm.


Did you get a 1700? And what did you use to stress test?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you get a 1700? And what did you use to stress test?


Yup, 1700. I may not run the same amount of test as other users, run running the main tests that would crash if it wasn't stable

- x264

under y-cruncher

HNT
VST
C17

I haven't ran into 1 issue when I was at 3.7 and now at 3.8. I've been OCing for years, and I've found running any test for say 14 hours like some tests to be totally pointless. That's me







so wait for people who will tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup, 1700. I may not run the same amount of test as other users, run running the main tests that would crash if it wasn't stable
> 
> - x264
> 
> under y-cruncher
> 
> HNT
> VST
> C17
> 
> I haven't ran into 1 issue when I was at 3.7 and now at 3.8. I've been OCing for years, and I've found running any test for say 14 hours like some tests to be totally pointless. That's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wait for people who will tell me I'm wrong.


You should run the tests as long as you intend to run the machine for at high workload. Say you play games for a couple hours you should run it for twice that to verify it's integrity. If it can run twice the time you'd play a game for than it's likely to be stable.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup, 1700. I may not run the same amount of test as other users, run running the main tests that would crash if it wasn't stable
> 
> - x264
> 
> under y-cruncher
> 
> HNT
> VST
> C17
> 
> I haven't ran into 1 issue when I was at 3.7 and now at 3.8. I've been OCing for years, and I've found running any test for say 14 hours like some tests to be totally pointless. That's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wait for people who will tell me I'm wrong.


I'm just concerned with RealBench. While RealBench might not crash it gives WHEA errors (you can check if using HWiNFO) which signals close call to BSOD. RealBench errors all disappear with enough volts though. So was wondering if you ran that for only an hour or so and that tested it for error reporting.

RealBench is also the closest thing to a gaming benchmark because it also stresses GPU at the same time.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> You should run the tests as long as you intend to run the machine for at high workload. Say you play games for a couple hours you should run it for twice that to verify it's integrity. If it can run twice the time you'd play a game for than it's likely to be stable.


This is what I do exactly. I don't include "new" game in my findings. New games that are released are prone to crashes on a virgin system no matter what the user has control over, and its a game issue. I run tests on games that have been labeled "stable" for a long time and base my results off of that.

So games I've been playing for years ex; BF4 are stable are stable and others I test are fine. I will not conclude my results on newly released demos, beta releases due to instability.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm just concerned with RealBench. While RealBench might not crash it gives WHEA errors (you can check if using HWiNFO) which signals close call to BSOD. RealBench errors all disappear with enough volts though. So was wondering if you ran that for only an hour or so and that tested it for error reporting.


Random crashes with this CPU are widely attributed to a variety of things not stamped out currently in BIOS. I ultimately advise people to wait before pushing their equipment too high until there is a proper BIOS that addresses the wide set of issues people are experiencing. I for one can say that my current BETA bios of Gigabyte is solid at stock but quirks up with clock. If I fold back to the original BIOS I can achieve higher RAM performance and even more CPU OC under less volts. I feel we need to wait, period.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol know the feels
> 
> I am derpy when it comes to overclocking memory, for example how would i know what timings to set 4000 ram at to run at 3200 properly? That is kind of my hang up here.


You can use AIDA 64 Extreme. Under the motherboard section you can view your memory modules timings and the chipset category gives a comprehensive list of your motherboards timings.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> This is what I do exactly. I don't include "new" game in my findings. New games that are released are prone to crashes on a virgin system no matter what the user has control over, and its a game issue. I run tests on games that have been labeled "stable" for a long time and base my results off of that.
> 
> So games I've been playing for years ex; BF4 are stable are stable and others I test are fine. I will not conclude my results on newly released demos, beta releases due to instability.


Games unfortunately are not hard enough on a CPU. I mean they're great, but they won't allow you look for destabilizations. You might find the problems you're experiencing by using a stress testing application. Memory issues may give you false positives that the CPU is having a hard time.

Grab yourself bluescreenview and you can follow the errors from there. Perhaps an audio driver is breaking at the higher clock rate. It'll tell you.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> You can use AIDA 64 Extreme. Under the motherboard section you can view your memory modules timings and the chipset category gives a comprehensive list of your motherboards timings.


Ya but thats like 40 bucks haha.

This ram for example:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232443

Would 14 14 14 34 be a good guesstimate? That is what most samsung 3200 ram runs at ive noticed.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Random crashes with this CPU are widely attributed to a variety of things not stamped out currently in BIOS. I ultimately advise people to wait before pushing their equipment too high until there is a proper BIOS that addresses the wide set of issues people are experiencing. I for one can say that my current BETA bios of Gigabyte is solid at stock but quirks up with clock. If I fold back to the original BIOS I can achieve higher RAM performance and even more CPU OC under less volts. I feel we need to wait, period.


Asus is much farther ahead in Bios than others. Except the motherboard bricking bug which was fixed a while back. I am rock solid with 3200 14-14-14-34 and have also run 4x8 (32gb) with 18-16-16-36. Pushing 3.8Ghz isn't too much. Most records have been by Asus as you probably already know.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Asus is much farther ahead in Bios than others. Except the motherboard bricking bug which was fixed a while back. I am rock solid with 3200 14-14-14-34 and have also run 4x8 (32gb) with 18-16-16-36. Pushing 3.8Ghz isn't too much. Most records have been Asus as you probably already know.


You can paint me green with envy. I'm still waiting with Gigabyte. I've got too many BSODs running games with FMA3 instructions.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm just concerned with RealBench. While RealBench might not crash it gives WHEA errors (you can check if using HWiNFO) which signals close call to BSOD. RealBench errors all disappear with enough volts though. So was wondering if you ran that for only an hour or so and that tested it for error reporting.
> 
> RealBench is also the closest thing to a gaming benchmark because it also stresses GPU at the same time.


I'll be honest (then again, people gonna get salty real quick) I don't run real bench (specially any GPU benches) because it still doesn't give me any insight on the CPU. Just because its partial load of the CPU/GPU, I can't determine if its a full on CPU or GPU issue. I've been running the same GPU for quite a long time now and now have logged the safe "oc" clocks, include stock clocks and so called "extreme" clocks to push on air which I can fall back on if I wanna exclude the GPU.

Then again, I'll also say I haven't encountered any WHEA errors at all in HWiNFO in my 3.7/3.8 testing results.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> You can paint me green with envy. I'm still waiting with Gigabyte. I've got too many BSODs running games with FMA3 instructions.


No need. Gigabyte is closing in on Asus quick and they're widely known to be top tier. Like all brands throughout history, Asus may be overtaken with Gigabyte being the most likely do so.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> No need. Gigabyte is closing in on Asus quick and they're widely known to be top tier. Like all brands throughout history, Asus may be overtaken with Gigabyte being the most likely do so.


Well I'm envious over the fact you're closer to achieving stability. I have only a few more days with my computer before I'm flying out for a month.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I'll be honest (then again, people gonna get salty real quick) I don't run real bench (specially any GPU benches) because it still doesn't give me any insight on the CPU. Just because its partial load of the CPU/GPU, I can't determine if its a full on CPU or GPU issue. I've been running the same GPU for quite a long time now and now have logged the safe "oc" clocks, include stock clocks and so called "extreme" clocks to push on air which I can fall back on if I wanna exclude the GPU.
> 
> Then again, I'll also say I haven't encountered any WHEA errors at all in HWiNFO in my 3.7/3.8 testing results.


I know where you're coming from. But loading GPU at the same time as CPU (RealBench runs CPU as hard as other stress testers) tests your computer in a different way that you will not be able to test with prime, x264, or y-cruncher. My mentality is to test with whatever crashes your system the most. So pass that (even if its just for an hour) and you're good to go.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Well I'm envious over the fact you're closer to achieving stability. I have only a few more days with my computer before I'm flying out for a month.


Military? That sucks that you can't test/enjoy your system. Whatever you're doing best of luck!


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Games unfortunately are not hard enough on a CPU. I mean they're great, but they won't allow you look for destabilizations. You might find the problems you're experiencing by using a stress testing application. Memory issues may give you false positives that the CPU is having a hard time.
> 
> Grab yourself bluescreenview and you can follow the errors from there. Perhaps an audio driver is breaking at the higher clock rate. It'll tell you.


No, sadly "CPU Intensive" games are not hard on the CPU at all. I'm more than happy to run tests for more than 2hrs, but god damn am I too lazy to sit here staring at a screen to look at results, make sure the system doesn't crash and restart test/modify the voltage if necessary, I got other things to do.

People will say "OC Stable" under multiple conditions, running the test via web browsing, watching youtube, VOIP, RDM, etc. It's a whole host of things. So when people say OC stable, it's never the same thing as the other user said.

Mentioning audio driver, anyone can have a stable OC but have a crap audio driver and crashing the system at 10hrs of testing, and the $user thinking "Oh man, my system is unstable at 10hrs", when they don't, even look at event viewer. When you start running extra programs to detect WHEA, BSOD, you'll most likely get more BSOD/WHEA errors, that's my experience.

btw, if you flying out soon, good luck man. I got out in '14. Been a alcoholic off and on since.


----------



## Neokolzia

Got System built today, wondering *Is my 1800x Garbage?*

Its failing 3.9 @ 1.35, cannot do 4.0 at EVEN 1.475 (vcore measured at 1.488!)

And while trying to stress test at stock core clocks are hovering around 3.45-3.475ghz Which seems extremely odd.

___

This is on below system, 3200mhz ram, stress testing utilities are CPU-Z Aida64 and IntelBurntest (Which gets by far the hottest and most aggressive)

Aida64 will stay boosted for most part to 3.7 on all cores. Same with CPU-Z but intelburntest will punish it and it drops below minimum clock speed?

__

Anyone got any advice? I was at 1.2v SOC, and up to 1.475 which got to about 100 peak from intel burn test (i.e 80c) , but still crashed, was getting close to stable but is just too much to ask for just 4.0ghz on a 1800x...

The chip arrived as a open box, so I'm thinking about returning it, and getting a new one because this is a serious let down unless I'm messing something up.

(Gigabyte k7 as mobo)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Got System built today, wondering *Is my 1800x Garbage?*
> 
> Its failing 3.9 @ 1.35, cannot do 4.0 at EVEN 1.475 (vcore measured at 1.488!)
> 
> And while trying to stress test at stock core clocks are hovering around 3.45-3.475ghz Which seems extremely odd.
> 
> ___
> 
> This is on below system, 3200mhz ram, stress testing utilities are CPU-Z Aida64 and IntelBurntest (Which gets by far the hottest and most aggressive)
> 
> Aida64 will stay boosted for most part to 3.7 on all cores. Same with CPU-Z but intelburntest will punish it and it drops below minimum clock speed?
> 
> __
> 
> Anyone got any advice? I was at 1.2v SOC, and up to 1.475 which got to about 100 peak from intel burn test (i.e 80c) , but still crashed, was getting close to stable but is just too much to ask for just 4.0ghz on a 1800x...
> 
> The chip arrived as a open box, so I'm thinking about returning it, and getting a new one because this is a serious let down unless I'm messing something up.
> 
> (Gigabyte k7 as mobo)


Take people who say they're stable at 3.8, 3.9, or 4.0 @ 1.2xxx with a grain of salt. It means that they booted up and may have passed a few benchmarks. It does not mean they're stable at all like you're trying to be. Those take a lot more higher voltage. Also do not worry about "stock" clock and voltages. It does not mean much other than whatever it believed you needed or was pre-configured as default.

However, I don't have a 1800x so I cannot speak to its quality. But, I would think it should be able to do 4.0 at around 1.408 using huge LLC level (so under load). If not using LLC it may go all .05-.07 higher. This is also assuming something else is not stopping you. For instance trying going to default ram speeds 2133 and see if its stable at 4.0ghz at 1.408v (if using LLC). If it is, it may mean your motherboard or bios is not good enough. Bios being able to be improved of course.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Got System built today, wondering *Is my 1800x Garbage?*
> 
> Its failing 3.9 @ 1.35, cannot do 4.0 at EVEN 1.475 (vcore measured at 1.488!)
> 
> And while trying to stress test at stock core clocks are hovering around 3.45-3.475ghz Which seems extremely odd.
> 
> ___
> 
> This is on below system, 3200mhz ram, stress testing utilities are CPU-Z Aida64 and IntelBurntest (Which gets by far the hottest and most aggressive)
> 
> Aida64 will stay boosted for most part to 3.7 on all cores. Same with CPU-Z but intelburntest will punish it and it drops below minimum clock speed?
> 
> __
> 
> Anyone got any advice? I was at 1.2v SOC, and up to 1.475 which got to about 100 peak from intel burn test (i.e 80c) , but still crashed, was getting close to stable but is just too much to ask for just 4.0ghz on a 1800x...
> 
> The chip arrived as a open box, so I'm thinking about returning it, and getting a new one because this is a serious let down unless I'm messing something up.
> 
> (Gigabyte k7 as mobo)
> 
> 
> 
> Take people who say they're stable at 3.8, 3.9, or 4.0 @ 1.2xxx with a grain of salt. It means that they booted up and may have passed a few benchmarks. It does not mean they're stable at all like you're trying to be. Those take a lot more higher voltage. Also do not worry about "stock" clock and voltages. It does not mean much other than whatever it believed you needed or was pre-configured as default.
> 
> However, I don't have a 1800x so I cannot speak to its quality. But, I would think it should be able to do 4.0 at around 1.408 using huge LLC level (so under load). If not using LLC it may go all .05-.07 higher. This is also assuming something else is not stopping you. For instance trying going to default ram speeds 2133 and see if its stable at 4.0ghz at 1.408v. If it is, it may mean your motherboard or bios is not good enough. Bios being able to be improved of course.
Click to expand...

That would make more sense because my voltages seem fine, but the crashes are sporatic, like 3.9 is semi-stable at 1.35. Which is a Normal voltage to expect that, to hit that hard hard wall at 4.0 doesn't seem normal considering 3.9 is fairly easily achived ya the ram timing might be related.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Perhaps you should first get a grasp of your own capability in the subject than delving deeper into unknown areas of your understanding.


What is your deal?

Am i not allowed to ask questions in an owners thread? I have realized that buying the fastest clocked memory is likely a better idea than getting lower cas lower speed ram because of how ryzen chips work, but i wasnt sure about what timings i should be running at a lowered speed that isnt xmp.

I just downloaded aida 64 extreme, and while it does show timings it is only up to 2133 for me, nothing inbetween that and 3200.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Military? That sucks that you can't test/enjoy your system. Whatever you're doing best of luck!


No visiting my fiancee's family. I can work from anywhere so I'm staying there for a month.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> No visiting my fiancee's family. I can work from anywhere so I'm staying there for a month.


What did you do to have stay at your in-law's for a month? Did you murder someone? Did you cheat?









Good luck! Maybe buy a Nintendo Switch to pass the time?


----------



## Neokolzia

No dice on my memory being the cause, dropped it to normal and still unstable at 1.475 @ 4.0 (Chinese chip btw)

Idk if its a limitation right now of the k7? I honestly have no idea. 3.95 was stable at 1.45, Far as I tested but was hot reaching as high as 82c (h60 right now), and 170w tdp peaks.

I feel like I got really shafted on this chip right now though. Not that theres alot of overclocking headroom I understand but having to pump that kinda voltage for EVEN 3.9 seems absurd.

Fact that I can't even hit 4 ghz is pretty saddening. Clearly a low contender I just don't want to make assumptions, and user error, and make sure its the chip thats bad. If thats the case I can easily switch back to my other system. And wait till new chip comes in... just kinda sucks.

Trying out 3.85 @ 1.35 right now.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> No, sadly "CPU Intensive" games are not hard on the CPU at all. I'm more than happy to run tests for more than 2hrs, but god damn am I too lazy to sit here staring at a screen to look at results, make sure the system doesn't crash and restart test/modify the voltage if necessary, I got other things to do.
> 
> People will say "OC Stable" under multiple conditions, running the test via web browsing, watching youtube, VOIP, RDM, etc. It's a whole host of things. So when people say OC stable, it's never the same thing as the other user said.
> 
> Mentioning audio driver, anyone can have a stable OC but have a crap audio driver and crashing the system at 10hrs of testing, and the $user thinking "Oh man, my system is unstable at 10hrs", when they don't, even look at event viewer. When you start running extra programs to detect WHEA, BSOD, you'll most likely get more BSOD/WHEA errors, that's my experience.
> 
> btw, if you flying out soon, good luck man. I got out in '14. Been a alcoholic off and on since.


Ha ha! I'm going make my little brother get wasted on the flight. International flights are the best!

I get a little concerned over bsod. I try to isolate them find where their issue is. I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> No dice on my memory being the cause, dropped it to normal and still unstable at 1.475 @ 4.0 (Chinese chip btw)
> 
> Idk if its a limitation right now of the k7? I honestly have no idea. 3.95 was stable at 1.45, Far as I tested but was hot reaching as high as 82c (h60 right now), and 170w tdp peaks.
> 
> I feel like I got really shafted on this chip right now though. Not that theres alot of overclocking headroom I understand but having to pump that kinda voltage for EVEN 3.9 seems absurd.
> 
> Fact that I can't even hit 4 ghz is pretty saddening. Clearly a low contender I just don't want to make assumptions, and user error, and make sure its the chip thats bad. If thats the case I can easily switch back to my other system. And wait till new chip comes in... just kinda sucks.
> 
> Trying out 3.85 @ 1.35 right now.


If you really feel bad about it, can you return it and get it exchanged? As for temps all 1700x and 1800x come with +20c temp, so you have to subtract -20c to compare with a 1700.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What did you do to have stay at your in-law's for a month? Did you murder someone? Did you cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Maybe buy a Nintendo Switch to pass the time?


I've got one. I'm hoping I don't have to take it out for the TSA.

Her parents are much easier to work with than mine.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> No dice on my memory being the cause, dropped it to normal and still unstable at 1.475 @ 4.0 (Chinese chip btw)
> 
> Idk if its a limitation right now of the k7? I honestly have no idea. 3.95 was stable at 1.45, Far as I tested but was hot reaching as high as 82c (h60 right now), and 170w tdp peaks.
> 
> I feel like I got really shafted on this chip right now though. Not that theres alot of overclocking headroom I understand but having to pump that kinda voltage for EVEN 3.9 seems absurd.
> 
> Fact that I can't even hit 4 ghz is pretty saddening. Clearly a low contender I just don't want to make assumptions, and user error, and make sure its the chip thats bad. If thats the case I can easily switch back to my other system. And wait till new chip comes in... just kinda sucks.
> 
> Trying out 3.85 @ 1.35 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really feel bad about it, can you return it and get it exchanged? As for temps all 1700x and 1800x come with +20c temp, so you have to subtract -20c to compare with a 1700.
Click to expand...

Temps are fine with 1800x I'm not concerned about them 1.35 only gets up to 73c on a h60 on a Extreme burn.

I'm concerned that I got completely shafted and have a processor thats the lesser 5% of quality of the rest, and not only Lost the lottery like won one of the worst 1800x's


----------



## Neokolzia

Ya I'm looking on Silicone lottery.. for 1800x re: its overclocking potential and been browsing around.
Quote:


> As of 3/13/17, the top 97% of 1800Xs were able to hit 3.9GHz or greater. @ 1.375v


I'm not stable at 3.9 @ 1.35, barelyyyy stable at 1.375 likely not. Able to run 3850 @ 1.35 right now.

So Bottom 3% chip. GG.

Going to send this junk back =(, and get a new 1800x


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya I'm looking on Silicone lottery.. for 1800x re: its overclocking potential and been browsing around.
> I'm not stable at 3.9 @ 1.35, barelyyyy stable at 1.375 likely not. Able to run 3850 @ 1.35 right now.
> 
> So Bottom 3% chip. GG.
> 
> Going to send this junk back =(, and get a new 1800x


I think it's BIOS problems man. I get a wide swing of different OC potential between BIOS.


----------



## bardacuda

1800X users (and 1700 users too it seems) need to step up their game in submitting their OC results to the Ryzen data sheet on gupsterg's thread! 1700X users are kicking everyone's asses!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol know the feels
> 
> I am derpy when it comes to overclocking memory, for example how would i know what timings to set 4000 ram at to run at 3200 properly? That is kind of my hang up here.


You're in good company! No one else knows what the hell is going to work for an OC either.







With enough trial and error you could be the first one to figure it out and educate everyone else, saving everyone else that comes after you precious time, and earning the much coveted gold guinea pig cup!


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya I'm looking on Silicone lottery.. for 1800x re: its overclocking potential and been browsing around.
> I'm not stable at 3.9 @ 1.35, barelyyyy stable at 1.375 likely not. Able to run 3850 @ 1.35 right now.
> 
> So Bottom 3% chip. GG.
> 
> Going to send this junk back =(, and get a new 1800x


It really depends on the concept of staibility that anyone has.

I can be "stable" with my 1700 at 1.25v at 3800, browse, gaming and no problem whatsoever but i can only pass 8 hours of realbench and Y-cruncher without whea errors at 1.3v.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya I'm looking on Silicone lottery.. for 1800x re: its overclocking potential and been browsing around.
> I'm not stable at 3.9 @ 1.35, barelyyyy stable at 1.375 likely not. Able to run 3850 @ 1.35 right now.
> 
> So Bottom 3% chip. GG.
> 
> Going to send this junk back =(, and get a new 1800x
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's BIOS problems man. I get a wide swing of different OC potential between BIOS.
Click to expand...

I'll try switching down to F2, I only overclocked on Beta Bios, before I throw my hands in air. I have a friend with exact same board and 1800x and we're talking things over. Her's is hitting 4.1 @ 1.425 though so pretty incredible I just want to beable to hit 4ghz.. like can't even hit it at almost 1.5v! Thats ridiculous.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I'll try switching down to F2, I only overclocked on Beta Bios, before I throw my hands in air. I have a friend with exact same board and 1800x and we're talking things over. Her's is hitting 4.1 @ 1.425 though so pretty incredible I just want to beable to hit 4ghz.. like can't even hit it at almost 1.5v! Thats ridiculous.


Yeah might work. A few other suggestions if you've got fast OC'ed RAM is to increase the SOC voltage up to 1.2v make sure you're using even timings, hates odd timings. Disable your c1state and XFR boost.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> No dice on my memory being the cause, dropped it to normal and still unstable at 1.475 @ 4.0 (Chinese chip btw)
> 
> Idk if its a limitation right now of the k7? I honestly have no idea. 3.95 was stable at 1.45, Far as I tested but was hot reaching as high as 82c (h60 right now), and 170w tdp peaks.
> 
> I feel like I got really shafted on this chip right now though. Not that theres alot of overclocking headroom I understand but having to pump that kinda voltage for EVEN 3.9 seems absurd.
> 
> Fact that I can't even hit 4 ghz is pretty saddening. Clearly a low contender I just don't want to make assumptions, and user error, and make sure its the chip thats bad. If thats the case I can easily switch back to my other system. And wait till new chip comes in... just kinda sucks.
> 
> Trying out 3.85 @ 1.35 right now.


I know what you feel







, my 1700X needs 1.39v for 3.85ghz and my 1700 1.33v for 3.75ghz. Bad samples.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I'll try switching down to F2, I only overclocked on Beta Bios, before I throw my hands in air. I have a friend with exact same board and 1800x and we're talking things over. Her's is hitting 4.1 @ 1.425 though so pretty incredible I just want to beable to hit 4ghz.. like can't even hit it at almost 1.5v! Thats ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah might work. A few other suggestions if you've got fast OC'ed RAM is to increase the SOC voltage up to 1.2v make sure you're using even timings, hates odd timings. Disable your c1state and XFR boost.
Click to expand...

ya I'm using C14 Samsung B-die, tried with 2133mhz ram, tried with F2 bios.

It failed 3.95 @ 1.45 Thats absolutely atrocious.
I should beable to exchange it so I'm going to take advantage of that

I don't want to be in a dilemma of keeping it stock for XFR boost, vs managing only a meer 3.85ghz.. maybe 3.9...


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya I'm using C14 Samsung B-die, tried with 2133mhz ram, tried with F2 bios.
> 
> It failed 3.95 @ 1.45 Thats absolutely atrocious.
> I should beable to exchange it so I'm going to take advantage of that
> 
> I don't want to be in a dilemma of keeping it stock for XFR boost, vs managing only a meer 3.85ghz.. maybe 3.9...


Does the system post with the 3.9?


----------



## Decoman

I finally went ahead and got myself some stuff. Although the following is meant for a mostly passive cooling setup, it is all experimental for me, not really knowing how things will turn out in the end:

*Btw, I am well aware of the bad bios bug for this board, so I will have to remember to use the flashback feature to flash bios to 0902 version, so that I don't risk bricking it. I guess I will want to reset the bios, before I do the flash back.*

Asus' 'Rog Crosshair VI Hero'
Ryzen 1800x cpu
Nofan's CR-95C passive cpu cooler (an older AM3 cooler)
'Fractal Design Refine S' cabinet w. window
'Seasonic Platinum P-520FL' psu (fanless psu)
G-Skill Flare X (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) 2 x 8GB, DDR4, 3200MHz, CL14 ram sticks
Asus ROG STRIX RX480 8GB OC (*supposedly 0db at idle, as the fans stop spining for temps up to about 60 deg C, which sounds great!*)
I am considering buying a 'Samsung 960 EVO intern M.2 SSD (250 GB)' SSD, just to try cut down the cost a little, buying a better one later.

Guess what. I am a stranger to AMD boards, and I learned that the ROG Crosshair VI Hero board, although it has holes for AM3, a plastic AM3 bracket, *will apparently not fit by default (!)* The problem is, that one side of the plastic frame, collides with some parts near the cpu socket. Luckily, it looks like one can simply turn the plastic bracket over, and use the groove to saw off the "excess" plastic to achieve a fit. Alternatively, just saw the whole side off.

I also learned, that, the Crosshair VI board, has a mild adhesive all over the backplate. By gently prying with a small flat screwdriver (more like giving it a slight bend than pushing), at each corner of the AM4 backplate, holding the light pressure for a few seconds, I could hear the adhesive giving away. Eventually I could simply remove the backplate with my hand.

Btw, here is a test fit, of the CR-95C cooler on the Crosshair VI board. Notice how the top x16 PCI-E slot is covered entirely.
I expect some trouble with the brand new Flare X ram sticks, as I suspect they are still too tall. Maximum height allowed is 40mm (from the motherboard surface) as per Nofan's webpage, though I think maybe the AMD cpu heatspreader is situated a little further up from the motherboard, so maybe I am lucky, and won't have to sand down the heat spreader on the new ram sticks (presumably, sanding down the ram heat spreaders would work ok, but don't take my word for it).



Hmmm. I feel an urge to airbrush some black Vallejo primer onto the plastic on that cpu cooler of mine.


----------



## MrPerforations

and your rams slots too, that's a huge cooler.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya I'm using C14 Samsung B-die, tried with 2133mhz ram, tried with F2 bios.
> 
> It failed 3.95 @ 1.45 Thats absolutely atrocious.
> I should beable to exchange it so I'm going to take advantage of that
> 
> I don't want to be in a dilemma of keeping it stock for XFR boost, vs managing only a meer 3.85ghz.. maybe 3.9...
> 
> 
> 
> Does the system post with the 3.9?
Click to expand...

ya It posts 3.9 but is borderline stable @ 1.35. its Frequency wall is right near there obviously. Since it failed 3.95 @ 1.45v


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya It posts 3.9 but is borderline stable @ 1.35. its Frequency wall is right near there obviously. Since it failed 3.95 @ 1.45v


If it posts and runs it doesn't mean it's not unstable if it crashes after.

You can change you processor but if still doesn't go I'm certain its the board.

I can run y-cruncher and some stress testing for an hour stable 4.0 at 1.42 but randomly even at stock I'll bccode. It's entirely BIOS. I can literally run memtest86 outside of OS for hours too giving stable results.

Heck! Try Linux for stress testing. Windows 10 may just not be running stable.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya It posts 3.9 but is borderline stable @ 1.35. its Frequency wall is right near there obviously. Since it failed 3.95 @ 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> If it posts and runs it doesn't mean it's not unstable if it crashes after.
> 
> You can change you processor but if still doesn't go I'm certain its the board.
> 
> I can run y-cruncher and some stress testing for an hour stable 4.0 at 1.42 but randomly even at stock I'll bccode. It's entirely BIOS. I can literally run memtest86 outside of OS for hours too giving stable results.
> 
> Heck! Try Linux for stress testing. Windows 10 may just not be running stable.
Click to expand...

ya I think I'll take my chances and say its the processor for now, its something I can change out so why not right.

If it is windows/Motherboard thats a more permanent issue that I'll have to live with.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya I think I'll take my chances and say its the processor for now, its something I can change out so why not right.
> 
> If it is windows/Motherboard thats a more permanent issue that I'll have to live with.


Most of these issues get worked out with BIOSes and revisions of the board. Board can always be RMA'd later when another revision is out and it's still underperforming. However BIOS fix is what we really need.

Please try Linux stress test for me. It may validate some of my concerns with what you're experiencing.


----------



## Decoman

Afaik, the 1700x and 1800x cpu's have been given a +20 deg C offset by AMD, as pointed out in a blog post not too long ago. Are people and reviewers still supposed to subtract 20 deg C from their benchmark tests? ( https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update )
Quote:


> Specifically, the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700X and 1800X carry a +20°C offset between the tCTL° (reported) temperature and the actual Tj° temperature. In the short term, users of the AMD Ryzen™ 1700X and 1800X can simply subtract 20°C to determine the true junction temperature of their processor. No arithmetic is required for the Ryzen 7 1700. Long term, we expect temperature monitoring software to better understand our tCTL off"sets to report the junction temperature automatically.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Afaik, the 1700x and 1800x cpu's have been given a +20 deg C offset by AMD, as pointed out in a blog post not too long ago. Are people and reviewers still supposed to subtract 20 deg C from their benchmark tests? ( https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update )
> 
> "Specifically, the AMD Ryzen™ 7 1700X and 1800X carry a +20°C offset between the tCTL° (reported) temperature and the actual Tj° temperature. In the short term, users of the AMD Ryzen™ 1700X and 1800X can simply subtract 20°C to determine the true junction temperature of their processor. No arithmetic is required for the Ryzen 7 1700. Long term, we expect temperature monitoring software to better understand our tCTL offsets to report the junction temperature automatically."


Depends on the BIOS.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 1800X users (and 1700 users too it seems) need to step up their game in submitting their OC results to the Ryzen data sheet on gupsterg's thread! 1700X users are kicking everyone's asses!
> You're in good company! No one else knows what the hell is going to work for an OC either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With enough trial and error you could be the first one to figure it out and educate everyone else, saving everyone else that comes after you precious time, and earning the much coveted gold guinea pig cup!


For some reason CPU-Z gets stuck at storage 70% speccy also stuck at analyzing so also is a no go, maybe because I'm using RAID not sure, really odd because all the other software I use runs fine


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> For some reason CPU-Z gets stuck at storage 70% speccy also stuck at analyzing so also is a no go, maybe because I'm using RAID not sure, really odd because all the other software I use runs fine


Completely uninstall and reinstall the latest versions, ensuring to use the registry scrubber with CCleaner.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, got a question concerning motherboards and ram. I have a Taichi on the way but today the seller posted the GB K7 as available as well. Should i cancel the order and get the GB? I see it supports memory up to 3600 compared to Taichi's 3200. Haven't dabbled that much with memory overclocking, do the ratings on the motherboard page count or could you overclock above that?

Any experiences with any of the above boards ? (Asrock Taichi vs Gigabyte K7), Thanks.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya It posts 3.9 but is borderline stable @ 1.35. its Frequency wall is right near there obviously. Since it failed 3.95 @ 1.45v


You seem to be getting similar results I had with mine 1700 on AB350 Gaming 3.

Had to hit around 1.450+ Volts to get stability at 3.900 to 3.975 stressing my system.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question concerning motherboards and ram. I have a Taichi on the way but today the seller posted the GB K7 as available as well. Should i cancel the order and get the GB? I see it supports memory up to 3600 compared to Taichi's 3200. Haven't dabbled that much with memory overclocking, do the ratings on the motherboard page count or could you overclock above that?
> 
> Any experiences with any of the above boards ? (Asrock Taichi vs Gigabyte K7), Thanks.


Depends on the price difference and whether the K7 will handle 3600 effectively, otherwise stick to the Taichi, it's not a bad board.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Depends on the price difference and whether the K7 will handle 3600 effectively, otherwise stick to the Taichi, it's not a bad board.


They're basically the same price. Which one is the better board in your opinion?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Hello all!

Thought I might stop in and say hello and just drop this here.









http://valid.x86.fr/1ljlbw

I'm running currently on the 8350's Wraith cooler while I wait for the bracket from Corsair to arrive. They are being awesome and giving free update brackets for my cooler and others. <3


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Okey. I will test BF1 now using high performance plan instead of balanced. WIll also try 3800 instead of 3850 which somebody said that WIndows did not like. So wish me luck.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> They're basically the same price. Which one is the better board in your opinion?


Hard to say, both share many chipset simularities, the Taichi has wi-fi while the k7 has a killer nic, both have the same audio processor except the k7 has sound blaster x-fi support. The K7 says it has higher ram support, but I'm sure the taichi should be able to hit the same with manual OC. If you're more interested in eye-candy go with the K7, if you want the wi-fi go for the taichi.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Okey. I will test BF1 now using high performance plan instead of balanced. WIll also try 3800 instead of 3850 which somebody said that WIndows did not like. So wish me luck.


Should use Planetside 2 for benching







Way more strain on the system.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Hard to say, both share many chipset simularities, the Taichi has wi-fi while the k7 has a killer nic, both have the same audio processor except the k7 has sound blaster x-fi support. The K7 says it has higher ram support, but I'm sure the taichi should be able to hit the same with manual OC. If you're more interested in eye-candy go with the K7, if you want the wi-fi go for the taichi.


Thank you, the Taichi color scheme fits in better with the other parts i have than the K7, i was just unsure if i should jump on the k7 because of the ram. From what i see it also has dual alc 1220 for front and rear. Don't really know how that helps though. The phase config is weaker on the K7 but the Taichi's one is surely overkill for the current R7 procs. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Completely uninstall and reinstall the latest versions, ensuring to use the registry scrubber with CCleaner.


didn't work


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thank you, the Taichi color scheme fits in better with the other parts i have than the K7, i was just unsure if i should jump on the k7 because of the ram. From what i see it also has dual alc 1220 for front and rear. Don't really know how that helps though. The phase config is weaker on the K7 but the Taichi's one is surely overkill for the current R7 procs. Decisions, decisions...


Don't worry i'm facing the same dilemma of indecisiveness for mobo picks.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I'm gonna give this a go...
> 
> When using Ryzen Master can I leave my CPU BIOS overclock on, or do I have to set them both in RM?


You should be able to leave your UEFI overclock of the CPU in place, but I just do both in Ryzen Master (since CPU OC in my UEFI leads to reboot loops, bleh).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm never considered ryzen master. Could you explain what i would have to tweak in the bios before attempting to set speeds with ryzen master? Ive never tweaked any of those you mentioned, so id have no clue what to set them too. My ram is 3200 cas 16, 16 18 18 38 1.35v spec.
> 
> Appreciate it.
> 
> Edit, could i just put my ram volts to 1.35 save and exit bios and then try and tweak speeds in ryzen master?


All I do on my X370 Taichi UEFI is:

leave CPU, RAM speeds @ default

leave CPU voltage @ default, but set CPU LLC to Level 1 (used to use Level 3, now use 1 for AVX)

Set SoC voltage to 1.0v (or 1.1v-1.2v or whatever), set SoC LLC to Level 3

Set DRAM voltage (MEM VDDIO or whatever its called) to 1.4v

Set VTT_DDR to .7v

Set 2.50V_PROM to 2.6v

Set +1.8v to 1.9v

Set VDDP to 1.010v

Set 1.05V_PROM to 1.070v

Boot to Windows, open up Ryzen Master

Set VDDCR SoC to 1.0v (to match UEFI)

Leave MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT alone; both will read 0.00

Set CPU Voltage to 1.35v

Initially I leave CPU speed alone, which will default to 3.7 GHz

Then I set memclock to 1600, set timings to 14-14-32-14-14 (strange order, but that's how it's laid out in the program)

I hit apply, forcing a reboot. I do not enter the UEFI during the reboot

Viola, now it will boot @ DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 even if I do not open up Ryzen Master or use it, though it can make tinkering in the UEFI tricky (sometimes it will fail to post if I go back into the UEFI menu). From that point forward I set CPU clockspeed and voltage using the Ryzen Master application.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> What happens if Windows doesn't boot or keeps shutting down with Ryzen master? How do you disable it?


You have to clear the CMOS using the jumper or button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> No go, I pressed apply on Ryzen Master and just got the usual F9 reboots I always get when I set 3200


Might be a current board/UEFI limitation. Dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well he did suggest to leave the ram at stock before attempting this, i am just curious what i would set all the vccioo and all that stuff too, all ive ever changed with memory is dram voltage lol.


See above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Do you guys think that AMD will support 3600Mhz?


Hope so. It looks like the C6H already does, even without bclk OC? Hoping for a new X370 Taichi UEFI soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Btw, here is a test fit, of the CR-95C cooler on the Crosshair VI board. Notice how the top x16 PCI-E slot is covered entirely.
> I expect some trouble with the brand new Flare X ram sticks, as I suspect they are still too tall.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That cooler looks awesome, even if it is maybe not the best in the world. I got Vengeance LPX specifically to avoid the huge heatspreaders.
Click to expand...


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> You should be able to leave your UEFI overclock of the CPU in place, but I just do both in Ryzen Master (since CPU OC in my UEFI leads to reboot loops, bleh).
> All I do on my X370 Taichi UEFI is:
> 
> leave CPU, RAM speeds @ default
> 
> leave CPU voltage @ default, but set CPU LLC to Level 1 (used to use Level 3, now use 1 for AVX)
> 
> Set SoC voltage to 1.0v (or 1.1v-1.2v or whatever), set SoC LLC to Level 3
> 
> Set DRAM voltage (MEM VDDIO or whatever its called) to 1.4v
> 
> Set VTT_DDR to .7v
> 
> Set 2.50V_PROM to 2.6v
> 
> Set +1.8v to 1.9v
> 
> Set VDDP to 1.010v
> 
> Set 1.05V_PROM to 1.070v
> 
> Boot to Windows, open up Ryzen Master
> 
> Set VDDCR SoC to 1.0v (to match UEFI)
> 
> Leave MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT alone; both will read 0.00
> 
> Set CPU Voltage to 1.35v
> 
> Initially I leave CPU speed alone, which will default to 3.7 GHz
> 
> Then I set memclock to 1600, set timings to 14-14-32-14-14 (strange order, but that's how it's laid out in the program)
> 
> I hit apply, forcing a reboot. I do not enter the UEFI during the reboot
> 
> Viola, now it will boot @ DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 even if I do not open up Ryzen Master or use it, though it can make tinkering in the UEFI tricky (sometimes it will fail to post if I go back into the UEFI menu). From that point forward I set CPU clockspeed and voltage using the Ryzen Master application.
> You have to clear the CMOS using the jumper or button.
> Might be a current board/UEFI limitation. Dunno.
> See above.
> Hope so. It looks like the C6H already does, even without bclk OC? Hoping for a new X370 Taichi UEFI soon.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Btw, here is a test fit, of the CR-95C cooler on the Crosshair VI board. Notice how the top x16 PCI-E slot is covered entirely.
> I expect some trouble with the brand new Flare X ram sticks, as I suspect they are still too tall.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That cooler looks awesome, even if it is maybe not the best in the world. I got Vengeance LPX specifically to avoid the huge heatspreaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for all that, +rep!
> 
> Either my CPU or RAM cannot do 3200 (G.Skill Trident Z RGB Samsung 3200 14-14-14-34).
> 
> I've got new RAM coming tomorrow to try out, same model.
> 
> EDIT: I've tried straight up 3200 on the RAM and the blck method; both give me F9 reboots.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Average FPS in a 64P map on BF1 is 115 fps.

Not impressed. My GPU is sitting at 70-80% most of the time it seems like. When I used my 980Ti in this system, the FPS was easily on 160. So I do not know what the issue is.

Even reviewers are getting much higher avg. FPS..


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Average FPS in a 64P map on BF1 is 115 fps.
> 
> Not impressed. My GPU is sitting at 70-80% most of the time it seems like. When I used my 980Ti in this system, the FPS was easily on 160. So I do not know what the issue is.
> 
> Even reviewers are getting much higher avg. FPS..


Those reviewers use scripted benchmarks in which most cpu's are closer to eachother like that BF1 map with the tank in single player. But at least you can run Battlefield 1 and run Cinebench in the background


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Slower Cinebench results on OC from JayzTwoCents.


I have to go check his setup. My bog standard stock 1800X does 1655 in the MT CB15 test ,it runs it at 3.7GHz too. 1560 is way too low.


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I have to go check his setup. My bog standard stock 1800X does 1655 in the MT CB15 test ,it runs it at 3.7GHz too. 1550 is way too low.


honestly, this video has so many uncovered points like:
- what does he mean when he says "make sure you have the latest micro code installed"?
- what exact bios is he using?
- why is he only using ryzen master and not any good piece of monitoring software like hwinfo?
- why did he not push the ram furher, his kit is 3000 mhz after all?
- why did he not do any bclk oc?

general oc scores have not really improved since launch. granted, boards now tend to brick less, but nothing to do with scores.
we will have to wait for the new agesa bioses to actually improve performance.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullbringer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, this video has so many uncovered points like:
> - what does he mean when he says "make sure you have the latest micro code installed"?
> - what exact bios is he using?
> - why is he only using ryzen master and not any good piece of monitoring software like hwinfo?
> - why did he not push the ram furher, his kit is 3000 mhz after all?
> - why did he not do any bclk oc?
> 
> general oc scores have not really improved since launch. granted, boards now tend to brick less, but nothing to do with scores.
> we will have to wait for the new agesa bioses to actually improve performance.


Well ryzen master is probably stealing CPU cycles affecting the score. That should explain at least some part of the difference between his rig and mine. Other than that , it's Jayztwocents, he rarely ever gets trully technical.


----------



## mus1mus

He's Jay. He's dumb.

What do you expect?


----------



## bluej511

Wheres my biggest fan @finalheaven at? Still a skeptic that my 1700x does 3.8ghz @1.265v and NOW i have 0 errors in 15mins under realbench? Went from 7 errors to 3 to ZERO!!!.

Told you she was stable at lower voltages lol. Ran all 3 for 15mins, measured with the DMM at the pinouts again and thats what i got. And yes i know i didn't run it for 24hrs, but I don't feel like degrading my chip for 24hrs just to see.

Its been fine before i even tweaked the voltage and it will be fine then. Still love ya man haha.

On the other hand, not sure if i should try 1002 BIOS to see if my corsair ram will make it to 3200 or just leave it alone for now.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He's Jay. He's dumb.
> 
> What do you expect?


Is he the one that didn't know what a bit and a byte was?

Someone mentioned something on reddit a while back.


----------



## mus1mus

His BIOS was hidden while making all the claims at what? 4.1?
Ryzen Master only show temps?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Is he the one that didn't know what a bit and a byte was?
> 
> Someone mentioned something on reddit a while back.


Isn't a bit something that crumbles and falls of your sandwich whereas a byte something you do with your teeth to that sandwich?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Isn't a bit something that crumbles and falls of your sandwich whereas a byte something you do with your teeth to that sandwich?


That's exactly it, yes


----------



## bardacuda

But if there's about 8 crummy bits you can squeeze them all together and make a byte sized piece of bread out of it.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wheres my biggest fan @finalheaven at? Still a skeptic that my 1700x does 3.8ghz @1.265v and NOW i have 0 errors in 15mins under realbench? Went from 7 errors to 3 to ZERO!!!.
> 
> Told you she was stable at lower voltages lol. Ran all 3 for 15mins, measured with the DMM at the pinouts again and thats what i got. And yes i know i didn't run it for 24hrs, but I don't feel like degrading my chip for 24hrs just to see.
> 
> Its been fine before i even tweaked the voltage and it will be fine then. Still love ya man haha.
> 
> On the other hand, not sure if i should try 1002 BIOS to see if my corsair ram will make it to 3200 or just leave it alone for now.


Sorry to disapoint but 15 minutes is not enough, sometimes i would get errors after 4 hours of realbench, and after realbench i would get errors in y-cruncher







It really deppends on the definition of stable, its different from person to person.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He's Jay. He's dumb.
> 
> What do you expect?


Jay is a likable sort , but he's a bit overwhelmed these days it seems - more profit in being an entertainer than a tech and he seems to only have time to be one or the other.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

3850 at 1.286V is not that bad? 45-47'C under load. 

With that + 1080Ti folding, around 400 watts pulled fron the wall. Not bad!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Jay is a likable sort , but he's a bit overwhelmed these days it seems - more profit in being an entertainer than a tech and he seems to only have time to be one or the other.


Well, I am subscribed to the guy. Guess I like him like that.









Some methods are a bit meh. But yeah, he seemed to have chosen that path anyway. Which clearly did well.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Sorry to disapoint but 15 minutes is not enough, sometimes i would get errors after 4 hours of realbench, and after realbench i would get errors in y-cruncher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really deppends on the definition of stable, its different from person to person.


Very true, I'm not a big fan of "OMG YOU ONLY TESTED PRIME95 FOR ONLY 2 YEARS! IT'S NOT STABLE UNTIL YOU'VE TESTED IT FOR 5!!!!!one"

To be honest, whilst I agree 15 minutes isn't enough, I'd say an hour is fine, I certainly wouldn't be patient enough to run a stress test for 4 hours.

I built this PC to use, if it starts crashing then I'll do something about it, if it works for what I need then I'm good.

I did, however, raise the vCore until I got 0 WHEA errors, which I know (at least I think I know) are important to eliminate, but I've not run countless stress tests for hours on end. No issues thus far.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 3850 at 1.286V is not that bad? 45-47'C under load.
> 
> With that + 1080Ti folding, around 400 watts pulled fron the wall. Not bad!


These chips seem to act like Haswell-E and Broadwell-E in the sense that their OC potential have curves for Voltage/MHz. The ideal way to OC them is to find out where they are happy and not about the OC figures. If the next 25MHz step requires the same amount of Voltage from the previous step, the chip is still within the efficient curve. Past that curve and the Voltage requirement skyrockets. I don't believe they are heat limited either.


----------



## Lass3

Are people seriously having issues reaching 4.0 on all cores?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> These chips seem to act like Haswell-E and Broadwell-E in the sense that their OC potential have curves for Voltage/MHz. The ideal way to OC them is to find out where they are happy and not about the OC figures. If the next 25MHz step requires the same amount of Voltage from the previous step, the chip is still within the efficient curve. Past that curve and the Voltage requirement skyrockets. I don't believe they are heat limited either.


mus, I've been meaning to ask; what the heck is your avatar all about?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Are people seriously having issues reaching 4.0 on all cores?


Reaching? No, I can reach it fine. In fact my second ever boot was at 4.0Ghz.

Having it stable? Now that's a whole different game...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> mus, I've been meaning to ask; what the heck is your avatar all about?


lol.

I have funnier ones.









u mad bro


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Sorry to disapoint but 15 minutes is not enough, sometimes i would get errors after 4 hours of realbench, and after realbench i would get errors in y-cruncher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really deppends on the definition of stable, its different from person to person.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Very true, I'm not a big fan of "OMG YOU ONLY TESTED PRIME95 FOR ONLY 2 YEARS! IT'S NOT STABLE UNTIL YOU'VE TESTED IT FOR 5!!!!!one"
> 
> To be honest, whilst I agree 15 minutes isn't enough, I'd say an hour is fine, I certainly wouldn't be patient enough to run a stress test for 4 hours.
> 
> I built this PC to use, if it starts crashing then I'll do something about it, if it works for what I need then I'm good.
> 
> I did, however, raise the vCore until I got 0 WHEA errors, which I know (at least I think I know) are important to eliminate, but I've not run countless stress tests for hours on end. No issues thus far.


Yup exactly. Its actually pointless stress testing for 24hrs and does more harm then good especially at higher voltages. Honestly i doubt my pc will ever see 100% usage on ram/cpu/gpu for 15mins. It might once i start editing videos once i get decent internet speeds but other then that i went from 7 to 3 to 0 WHEA errors in 15mins so its not a problem.

Played 30min of BF1 no issues, 15mins of realbench (which seems to be the ultimate stress test) and no issues.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Are people seriously having issues reaching 4.0 on all cores?


Why? How high did you get yours?


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Why? How high did you get yours?


I don't have one (yet), most reviews I've seen they hit 4.1-4.2, but here I see people struggle to hit 4.0 stable? Did reviewers recieve "golden chips"?







Or did they not stress test properly.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup exactly. Its actually pointless stress testing for 24hrs and does more harm then good especially at higher voltages. Honestly i doubt my pc will ever see 100% usage on ram/cpu/gpu for 15mins. It might once i start editing videos once i get decent internet speeds but other then that i went from 7 to 3 to 0 WHEA errors in 15mins so its not a problem.
> 
> Played 30min of BF1 no issues, 15mins of realbench (which seems to be the ultimate stress test) and no issues.


Yes it depends, even though im not the worst case scenario (like testing 24+ hours on realbench\prime\y-chruncher) i usually test from 4 to 8 hours without errors to be happy with stability. But i know and respect that everyone have their concept of stability.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Sorry to disapoint but 15 minutes is not enough, sometimes i would get errors after 4 hours of realbench, and after realbench i would get errors in y-cruncher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really deppends on the definition of stable, its different from person to person.


I can't do y-cruncher at stock even now with my AIO CLC. Just, no one should use it.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I don't have one (yet), most in reviews I've seen they hit 4.1-4.2, but here I see people struggle to hit 4.0 stable? Did reviewers recieve "golden chips"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did they not stress test properly.


I'd go with the latter.

Most of them just seemed to boot to 4.0Ghz, ran Cinebench, which barely stresses anything, then slapped an "OMG IT'S STABLE!" sticker on it and moved on.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I can't do y-cruncher at stock even now with my AIO CLC. Just, no one should use it.


Not having issues on my end at stock, but it was hard to stabilize the vcore in this application, the stress it puts on the cpu is imense, at least no other stresst test can put so much heat out of the cpu.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I don't have one (yet), most in reviews I've seen they hit 4.1-4.2, but here I see people struggle to hit 4.0 stable? Did reviewers recieve "golden chips"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did they not stress test properly.


1800x hits 4.1 on XFR....


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 1800x hits 4.1 on XFR....


One thread only.


----------



## navjack27

I've been 4ghz stable all night [email protected] 16threads

Today I'll work on above that along with fine tuned voltage


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> One thread only.


And at 1.5v+...


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I've been 4ghz stable all night [email protected] 16threads
> 
> Today I'll work on above that along with fine tuned voltage


Whats the voltage under load?


----------



## navjack27




----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> One thread only.


I don't recall a reviewer at 4.2 or 4.1 honestly. I don't know that the video guys have the time for that. Now benched at 4.2 is another story.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Has anyone tried OC'ing on the Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3?

Been trying to figure out this Bios and i'm a bit confused as to what to set lol.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*


1.47? You got some balls man, i dont think i could bench at that voltage, let alone fold all night long.


----------



## navjack27

Well it matters on where you look at the voltage. 1.425 is what I set I believe. Pstate hex value. Bios reports it at way over. Hwinfo64 shows what I set as the vrm voltage out. A-tuning shows 1.475... *Shrugs shoulders*


----------



## navjack27

4.1 is totally doable but prob at like 1.5v for stable CPU intensive benches. I can surf the web and stuff at 4.1 but no cinebench multithread at 1.475v


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I'll try switching down to F2, I only overclocked on Beta Bios, before I throw my hands in air. I have a friend with exact same board and 1800x and we're talking things over. Her's is hitting 4.1 @ 1.425 though so pretty incredible I just want to beable to hit 4ghz.. like can't even hit it at almost 1.5v! Thats ridiculous.


Well, another member here named chew has severe trust issues with the numbers that are being produced through software in relation to the vcore. He hooked up directly to his board with a meter and measured 1.4v when software said he was using over 1.5v. This may be what is happening to you. Also, if you could be getting big vdroop causing your vcore to drop way below what you set, but you probably already knew that.


----------



## navjack27

my logic is this. if the cpu itself volts itself up to AROUND a reported 1.5v for xfr in some cases (don't have a volt meter so i really have no idea) then as long as the temps work out i can do 1.5v or higher just to SEE if i can get stable higher OCs. and since i don't have a memory kit higher then 2800... and i don't ram overclock... this is all i have to mess around with is core speed.


----------



## chew*

Real bench does like one gpu test in the stress test then stops...

The rest is handbrake...get over it.

Its not reliable.


----------



## Scotty99

You guys think i should grab some 4000 ram or cas 14 3200? Price diff is 50 bucks, worth it to take the risk down the road ryzen supports up to that speed?

Oh also, newegg has 10% off memory today if anyone was gonna buy.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys think i should grab some 4000 ram or cas 14 3200? Price diff is 50 bucks, worth it to take the risk down the road ryzen supports up to that speed?
> 
> Oh also, newegg has 10% off memory today if anyone was gonna buy.


3200C14 is same chips that do [email protected], or should be anyway, so you've got some leeway.

4000 is what, C18?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 3200C14 is same chips that do [email protected], or should be anyway, so you've got some leeway.
> 
> 4000 is what, C18?


Most is cas 19 there is only one or two kits that is cas 18.

From another thread i gathered that this ram is samsung b die:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232443&ignorebbr=1

Here:
http://i4memory.com/showpost.php?s=59006c1d0874fa6dfaa884eff7810a16&p=179584&postcount=37


----------



## skullbringer

ok, I am seemingly to incompetent for pstate oc

is there a guide on how to do it? the hex codes are not the problem, system is just always stuck at highest pstate and never "turbos" under load.


----------



## navjack27

You just want ram that will do high speeds so you can get the cache/infinity fabric to run at half that speed. If you can do 4000 at loose timings then whatever, your infinity fabric is now at 2000mhz


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> You just want ram that will do high speeds so you can get the cache/infinity fabric to run at half that speed. If you can do 4000 at loose timings then whatever, your infinity fabric is now at 2000mhz


Right that was my thinking too. So 4000 cas 19 best idea?









Or would you go with a 3200 kit and try to clock it up later?

Ive one more question, is the flare x stuff from gskill guaranteed to post at xmp....or at least rated speeds?


----------



## navjack27

I want to get 4 sticks of 4000 or higher 8gb for 32gb personally.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Well it matters on where you look at the voltage. 1.425 is what I set I believe. Pstate hex value. Bios reports it at way over. Hwinfo64 shows what I set as the vrm voltage out. A-tuning shows 1.475... *Shrugs shoulders*


Id love to see a dmm reading of taht to see what its actually showing up on the mobo under load.


----------



## 1TM1

I am nearing the completion of Ryzen build. Had tested 1800X and 1700X.

MB: Asus Prime X370-Pro tested with BIOS versions 0502, 0504
power: Thermaltake Smart 600W

1800X can run stable up to 4225 MHz in BIOS. It was tested with RAM at 4000 MHz. Results:
RAM: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix (2017) runs at 3200-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000-15 2x8GB can run at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
RAM: G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200-14 2x16GB can run at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB

MB: Asus Prime X370-Pro tested with BIOS versions 0504, 0511
power: Thermaltake Smart 600W, EVGA G2 850W

1700X can run stable up to 4175 MHz in BIOS. It was tested with RAM at 4000 MHz. Results:
RAM: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix (2017) runs at 2933-14-16-16-16-34 at 1.35V RAM, 1.05V SB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000-15 2x8GB can run at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
RAM: G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200-14 2x16GB not tested with 1700X
RAM: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix (2016) runs at 2400-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.05V SB
RAM: G-Skill TridentZ 3400-16 2x16GB with Samsung (2017) chips runs at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.05V SB

setting SB voltage up to 1.1V (max on AsusX370Pro) does not help get the Hynix 2017 TridentZ to 3200
setting DRAM voltage up to 1.55V does not help either
changing power supply to EVGA G2 (much less voltage ripple) - still only 2933
updated BIOS to 0511 - same result

summary: same TridentZ with 2017 Hynix chips works at 3200 with 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X (same RAM, MB, power).
Ryzen chips vary not only with core speed but also with data fabric speed (data fabric MHz = memory MHz).
Identical two sets of TridentZ with Hynix in different batches performed very differently (2933 vs 2400) (same CPU, MB, power).
Thus it may be Ryzen data fabric that limits RAM speed, or it may be RAM itself. Both have to align.

what helped: luck in getting CPU and RAM that can run fast.
what didn't help: higher memory voltages, BIOS updates, more expensive power supply.

CPU has a 54CFM air cooler; future work: test 1700X with water cooling next week


----------



## gupsterg

Just as a share and not saying what people do on stability testing is wrong or right.

A night ago I had some artifacting in SWBF, first thought is my GPU up the swan, as CPU OC had been tested thoroughly (GPU was stock). It turned out to be the drivers. v17.3.2 seem to me have an issue in SWBF, reverted to 16.12.2 which I spent a lot of time on gaming, benching, etc.

Then I'd like to link this post and hope peeps will read the next few







.


----------



## navjack27

I really want the crosshair Mobo, but I'll wait until the next round of motherboards to come out and get the highest end ASRock. Hopefully they'll have an OC board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just as a share and not say what people do on stability test is wrong or right.
> 
> A night ago I had some artifacting in SWBF, first thought is my GPU up the swan, as CPU OC had been tested thoroughly (GPU was stock). It turned out to be the drivers. v17.3.2 seem to me have issue in SWBF, reverted to 16.12.2 which I spent a lot of time on gaming, benching, etc.
> 
> Then I'd like to link this post and hope peeps will read the next few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whats swbf? I have no issues with 17.3.2 so far.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Whats swbf? I have no issues with 17.3.2 so far.


Star Wars BattleFront?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Whats swbf? I have no issues with 17.3.2 so far.


Star Wars Battlefront.

You have 390, I have Fury X, so even if same version crimson driver it would differ on path used on driver.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Star Wars Battlefront.
> 
> You have 390, I have Fury X, so even if same version crimson driver it would differ on path used on driver.


I've got a Fury Non-X but with all cores unlocked









Only 1000Mhz tho, not bothered to overclock it.

I got 13700 something in Firestrike, so not too bad.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : tried 3200 mhz, would not boot. Loaded up second bios and im back at 2933. I assume you have to clear cmos to reset the bios back to its origional settings?


----------



## navjack27

Just quickly looking

http://pcpartpicker.com/product/ZFgPxr/gskill-memory-f44000c19d16gtz

http://pcpartpicker.com/product/9TRFf7/gskill-tridentz-rgb-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-4133-memory-f4-4133c19d-16gtzr

http://pcpartpicker.com/product/FfjWGX/gskill-tridentz-rgb-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-4000-memory-f4-4000c18d-16gtzr

Look like the highest 8gb sticks available.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Star Wars Battlefront.
> 
> You have 390, I have Fury X, so even if same version crimson driver it would differ on path used on driver.


Ah ok gotcha, i just tried mine in bf1 and it does seem quite a bit smoother then my 4690k, i was busy going 20/20 and wasnt paying attention but it seemed a lot more smoother then my 4690k did its weird. Rocket league is still a bit odd and sometimes stutters in the menu or when someone loads in but bf1 was buttery smooth.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I am nearing the completion of Ryzen build. Had tested 1800X and 1700X.
> 
> MB: Asus Prime X370-Pro tested with BIOS versions 0502, 0504
> power: Thermaltake Smart 600W
> 
> 1800X can run stable up to 4225 MHz in BIOS. It was tested with RAM at 4000 MHz. Results:
> RAM: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix (2017) runs at 3200-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000-15 2x8GB can run at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
> RAM: G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200-14 2x16GB can run at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
> 
> MB: Asus Prime X370-Pro tested with BIOS versions 0504, 0511
> power: Thermaltake Smart 600W, EVGA G2 850W
> 
> 1700X can run stable up to 4175 MHz in BIOS. It was tested with RAM at 4000 MHz. Results:
> RAM: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix (2017) runs at 2933-14-16-16-16-34 at 1.35V RAM, 1.05V SB
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000-15 2x8GB can run at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.1V SB
> RAM: G-Skill Ripjaw V 3200-14 2x16GB not tested with 1700X
> RAM: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix (2016) runs at 2400-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.05V SB
> RAM: G-Skill TridentZ 3400-16 2x16GB with Samsung (2017) chips runs at 2666-16-16-16-16-36 at 1.395V RAM, 1.05V SB
> 
> setting SB voltage up to 1.1V (max on AsusX370Pro) does not help get the Hynix 2017 TridentZ to 3200
> setting DRAM voltage up to 1.55V does not help either
> changing power supply to EVGA G2 (much less voltage ripple) - still only 2933
> updated BIOS to 0511 - same result
> 
> summary: same TridentZ with 2017 Hynix chips works at 3200 with 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X (same RAM, MB, power).
> Ryzen chips vary not only weth core speed but also with data fabric speed (data fabric MHz = memory MHz).
> Identical two sets of TridentZ with Hynix in different batches performed very differently (2933 vs 2400) (same CPU, MB, power).
> Thus it may be Ryzen data fabric that limits RAM speed, or it may be RAM itself. Both have to align.
> 
> what helped: luck in getting CPU and RAM that can run fast.
> what didn't help: higher memory voltages, BIOS updates, more expensive power supply.
> 
> CPU has a 54CFM air cooler; future work: test 1700X with water cooling next week


We won't know the full extent of everything until this arch and board development get out of their infancy stages. It's hard to conclude anything in a real capacity until May or so.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Just quickly looking
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/ZFgPxr/gskill-memory-f44000c19d16gtz
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/9TRFf7/gskill-tridentz-rgb-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-4133-memory-f4-4133c19d-16gtzr
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/FfjWGX/gskill-tridentz-rgb-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-4000-memory-f4-4000c18d-16gtzr
> 
> Look like the highest 8gb sticks available.


There are 4266 kits from G.Skill as well.

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232497


----------



## Scotty99

Man im so indecisive lol. I have a 3200 kit of hynix that wont go past 2400, but at the same time i dont wanna drop another 100 dollars on ram, that kills the price/performance that i bought into with the 1700 in the first place.

I just wish i knew if im stuck at 2400 forever with this ram, i mean there are a TON of 3200 hynix kits surely they will have to hit rated speeds eventually with bios updates right?


----------



## navjack27

What's the rush on buying a kit now? Wait a bit for compatibility and possible price drops.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> What's the rush on buying a kit now? Wait a bit for compatibility and possible price drops.


I have til the 9th of april to start a RMA with my current ram. If i wait, ill have to try and sell my current ram on craigslist or something which i dont want to deal with lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I've got a Fury Non-X but with all cores unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1000Mhz tho, not bothered to overclock it.
> 
> I got 13700 something in Firestrike, so not too bad.


They are nice cards, I had 1x Tri-X and 2x Nitro OC+. I felt the Tri-X was better, not as wide PCB, allows WB. Mine unlocked to 3840SP, clock for clock matched my genuine Fury X in 3DM FS







. With some bios mod gained some sweet temps on Tri-X without being loud. VRM temps were better on the Tri-X vs Fury X, Fury X AIO coolant flow go rad > GPU > GPU VRM > rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ah ok gotcha, i just tried mine in bf1 and it does seem quite a bit smoother then my 4690k, i was busy going 20/20 and wasnt paying attention but it seemed a lot more smoother then my 4690k did its weird. Rocket league is still a bit odd and sometimes stutters in the menu or when someone loads in but bf1 was buttery smooth.


Yeah gaming is nice on Ryzen so far for me. It's strange "smoothness" is defo not a placebo effect. It's like FreeSync+







.


----------



## navjack27

Is it an RMA issue? It's a Ryzen issue! The ram I assume works fine on other platforms.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Is it an RMA issue? It's a Ryzen issue! The ram I assume works fine on other platforms.


Ya i just wish i waited a week to order my system, i held out long enough for reviews but had i waited a few more days i woulda realized samsung just works better. I even asked on here if the ram i chose was good, had two people give me the thumbs up lol.


----------



## navjack27

That's why I just bought the cheapest ram xD I had a feeling that there would be a reason to buy faster ram later.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Most is cas 19 there is only one or two kits that is cas 18.
> 
> From another thread i gathered that this ram is samsung b die:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232443&ignorebbr=1
> 
> Here:
> http://i4memory.com/showpost.php?s=59006c1d0874fa6dfaa884eff7810a16&p=179584&postcount=37


Was able to get that 4000 DDR4 for $188 today, just in time since only had 3 days left to return 2400....

also found the for Acer XG270HU 27 only $369 there today which is the lowest I've seen it.....


----------



## yetta

Those comments about the JayzTwoCents vid made me lol a bit, but I agree he and others don't seem to be using the right tools for benchmarking. At least he tries, unlike that Linus guy. Overclock.net should revive their youtube channel, last vids were uploaded 2 years ago. Some in depth reviews, OC's, tips & tricks and guest speakers/interviews from the community would be cool. I must say I kind of appreciate the techdeals youtube channel, that guy covers even older hardware to help people on lower budgets find value hardware, not trying to sell them the most expensive hardware.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya tech deals is hands down my favorite tech tuber, he deserves all the success he gets.

Just hope he keeps his style and doesn't get greedy like the others.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> They are nice cards, I had 1x Tri-X and 2x Nitro OC+. I felt the Tri-X was better, not as wide PCB, allows WB. Mine unlocked to 3840SP, clock for clock matched my genuine Fury X in 3DM FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With some bios mod gained some sweet temps on Tri-X without being loud. VRM temps were better on the Tri-X vs Fury X, Fury X AIO coolant flow go rad > GPU > GPU VRM > rad.
> Yeah gaming is nice on Ryzen so far for me. It's strange "smoothness" is defo not a placebo effect. It's like FreeSync+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Might be the extra cores and threads, but i watch people posting comparison videos between 7700k and ryzen and i kid you not ryzen looks so much smoother for gameplay, even if it gets slightly lower fps avg and max who cares if its more enjoyable. Id rather have a high min fps then high max.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

BF1 min was 91 fps, max was 174 and avg was 115 or so. So yes. Def. high min. FPS. :-D


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya tech deals is hands down my favorite tech tuber, he deserves all the success he gets.
> 
> Just hope he keeps his style and doesn't get greedy like the others.


He kind of reminds me of a stereotypical conservative dad, the good guy that just wants to help those struggling.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> BF1 min was 91 fps, max was 174 and avg was 115 or so. So yes. Def. high min. FPS. :-D


Yea exactly my point. I have freesync with a 40-75hz range, if i go above 75 ill get screen tearing so i cap it at 75 and leave it be. In bf1 i dont even go below 60 with my r9 390, most of the time i hover around 70fps without issues on a 32v32. Id rather have it not dip below 40 then have it run at 90fps that i cant use haha.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly my point. I have freesync with a 40-75hz range, if i go above 75 ill get screen tearing so i cap it at 75 and leave it be. In bf1 i dont even go below 60 with my r9 390, most of the time i hover around 70fps without issues on a 32v32. Id rather have it not dip below 40 then have it run at 90fps that i cant use haha.


This was on Conquest 64 player as well. So yeah.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly my point. I have freesync with a 40-75hz range, if i go above 75 ill get screen tearing so i cap it at 75 and leave it be. In bf1 i dont even go below 60 with my r9 390, most of the time i hover around 70fps without issues on a 32v32. Id rather have it not dip below 40 then have it run at 90fps that i cant use haha.


But can it play minesweeper?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> But can it play minesweeper?


Ultrawide minesweeper? You bet your ass it can haha.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ultrawide minesweeper? You bet your ass it can haha.


Lol I ordered the LG 25" ultrawide as well. 2560x1080?

Lol Is that the mem-chanical Corsair RGB kit? I ordered one as well.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ultrawide minesweeper? You bet your ass it can haha.


How can you aim with 6 inches of mousepad?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Lol I ordered the LG 25" ultrawide as well. 2560x1080?
> 
> Lol Is that the mem-chanical Corsair RGB kit? I ordered one as well.


Yea 28um68 for me with freesync, its the Strafe keyboard and m65 rgb pro mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> How can you aim with 6 inches of mousepad?


Mad skills BRAH!!!!!!! Nah haha old pic, ive moved the keyboard all the way to the left i have the full mousepad available. Id love to have room for a huge desk but no bueno.


----------



## Alwrath

Well, im done overclocking for a while till my corsair bracket comes in. Satisfied with my results currently. Gigabyte K7 is a fantastic board so far. Love having 8 cores 16 threads. Amazing gaming rig.


----------



## Scotty99

Welp i just ordered this ram for 188 bucks:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232443

This really didnt sting that bad, looking at price history of 4000+ mhz ram its never been much cheaper than this in the past, compared to how cheap 3200 and 3600 has been.

Hope i made right choice, was a 88 dollar premium over my 16 cas 3200 hynix stuff lol.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wheres my biggest fan @finalheaven at? Still a skeptic that my 1700x does 3.8ghz @1.265v and NOW i have 0 errors in 15mins under realbench? Went from 7 errors to 3 to ZERO!!!.
> 
> Told you she was stable at lower voltages lol. Ran all 3 for 15mins, measured with the DMM at the pinouts again and thats what i got. And yes i know i didn't run it for 24hrs, but I don't feel like degrading my chip for 24hrs just to see.
> 
> Its been fine before i even tweaked the voltage and it will be fine then. Still love ya man haha.
> 
> On the other hand, not sure if i should try 1002 BIOS to see if my corsair ram will make it to 3200 or just leave it alone for now.


Skeptic? I wish everyone here had golden CPU's. All I did was point out your own internal dilemma. I'm glad if you're chip is stable at low volts and I hope its stable even at lower volts if possible...

All you did was prove my point that you just wanted to brag instead of looking for actual ways to avoiding the WHEA errors by this post though... You first insulted me and gupsterg saying we had no reading comprehension after pointing that your system is unstable if it has WHEA errors. Then you asked other people if WHEA errors were bad, and after it was confirmed it was bad, then you started blaming microsoft windows for reporting the WHEA errors by mistake. After I pointed out that only bragging would be the reason you didn't want to higher voltage, you denied it. Then after you passed 15 mins of RealBench, you brag and call me a skeptic...

I am glad you are stable at that speed. But I do agree that 15 minutes isn't enough. I don't think you need to do 24 hours though. 1 hour should be plenty without error.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Was able to get that 4000 DDR4 for $188 today, just in time since only had 3 days left to return 2400....
> 
> also found the for Acer XG270HU 27 only $369 there today which is the lowest I've seen it.....


You talked me into it, ordered it as well lol.

Considering how long i keep my PC, just felt more comfortable with 4000 stuff in case it ever gets officially supported


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Skeptic? I wish everyone here had golden CPU's. All I did was point out your own internal dilemma. I'm glad if you're chip is stable at low volts and I hope its stable even at lower volts if possible...
> 
> All you did was prove my point that you just wanted to brag instead of looking for actual ways to avoiding the WHEA errors by this post though... You first insulted me and gupsterg saying we had no reading comprehension after pointing that your system is unstable if it has WHEA errors. Then you asked other people if WHEA errors were bad, and after it was confirmed it was bad, then you started blaming microsoft windows for reporting the WHEA errors by mistake. After I pointed out that only bragging would be the reason you didn't want to higher voltage, you denied it. Then after you passed 15 mins of RealBench, you brag and call me a skeptic...
> 
> I am glad you are stable at that speed. But I do agree that 15 minutes isn't enough. I don't think you need to do 24 hours though. 1 hour should be plenty without error.


Oh id never insult Gup, just you for not reading what i wrote. You kept saying up the voltage up the voltage when i told you from the get go i was going to.

You even missed people on stock speeds getting WHEA errors on realbench, and someone else getting WHEA errors using ONLY realbench and everything else had no errors. Yea i'm a bit skeptic, and no i don't need to brag.

It went from 7 errors to 3 to 0 all 3 tests at 15mins all just changing the voltage SLIGHTLY. 1.238, 1.245 and then 1.265.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh id never insult Gup, just you for not reading what i wrote. You kept saying up the voltage up the voltage when i told you from the get go i was going to.
> 
> You even missed people on stock speeds getting WHEA errors on realbench, and someone else getting WHEA errors using ONLY realbench and everything else had no errors. Yea i'm a bit skeptic, and no i don't need to brag.
> 
> It went from 7 errors to 3 to 0 all 3 tests at 15mins all just changing the voltage SLIGHTLY. 1.238, 1.245 and then 1.265.


I stated from the beginning that I knew stock speeds were getting WHEA. So you need to go read more carefully.

Second you took my advice and did increase voltage... I think you're misunderstanding a lot of things...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Might be the extra cores and threads, but i watch people posting comparison videos between 7700k and ryzen and i kid you not ryzen looks so much smoother for gameplay, even if it gets slightly lower fps avg and max who cares if its more enjoyable. Id rather have a high min fps then high max.


I agree I'm happy with extra cores with decent FPS and in editing/encoding say a home video the R7 is gonna whoop an i7.

I'll be honest I ran my i5 4690K as an experiment for a year+ @ 4.9GHz just to see if it degrade under my usage condition, which are high due to folding at times. Did I need 4.9GHz for gaming? nope. Games I played pretty much so no difference on FPS between 4.9GHz vs 4.4GHz, seemed more GPU bound than CPU.

Now besides the R7 feeling smoother in games, it has amazed me on how low a fan speed I can use when stability testing. As your aware I've been having that little bug where CPU sensor sticks (even though tCTL hasn't) and fans may not ramp if stuck low. So imagine one of my rans of Y-Cruncher IIRC was at min fans of like ~700RPM. Max it touch was 78C with the 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V actual VCORE.

There was no way in hell the i5 could run a stability test like Y-Cruncher and stay at 75C without fans above 1800RPM (TY-143). Running [email protected] is also quieter on the R7.

So yeah R7 not an OC beast, but is "real bang for $".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ultrawide minesweeper? You bet your ass it can haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I implore you not to post photos like that, my bank account has already had a large enough hit!







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I stated from the beginning that I knew stock speeds were getting WHEA. So you need to go read more carefully.
> 
> Second you took my advice and did increase voltage... I think you're misunderstanding a lot of things...


You think ive never OCed before haha. People are getting WHEA errors using realbench only, everything else is perfectly fine and causes ZERO WHEA errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I agree I'm happy with extra cores with decent FPS and in editing/encoding say a home video the R7 is gonna whoop an i7.
> 
> I'll be honest I ran my i5 4690K as an experiment for a year+ @ 4.9GHz just to see if it degrade under my usage condition, which are high due to folding at times. Did I need 4.9GHz for gaming? nope. Games I played pretty much so no difference on FPS between 4.9GHz vs 4.4GHz, seemed more GPU bound than CPU.
> 
> Now besides the R7 feeling smoother in games, it has amazed me on how low a fan speed I can use when stability testing. As your aware I've been having that little bug where CPU sensor sticks (even though tCTL hasn't) and fans may not ramp if stuck low. So imagine one of my rans of Y-Cruncher IIRC was at min fans of like ~700RPM. Max it touch was 78C with the 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V actual VCORE.
> 
> There was no way in hell the i5 could run a stability test like Y-Cruncher and stay at 75C without fans above 1800RPM (TY-143). Running [email protected] is also quieter on the R7.
> 
> So yeah R7 not an OC beast, but is "real bang for $".
> I implore you not to post photos like that, my bank account has already had a large enough hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is no way in hell i could ever go back to no freesync and 16:9 there's just no way lol. Its so much more fun gaming on utlrawide.


----------



## gupsterg

Well I'm glad I went for the R7 1700 and didn't wait for a R5 1600X, no cooler peeps (seen other etailers on pricespy @ £250).



Seen a few listings of Wraith Spire go for ~£40 on ebay. So potentially I'd say looking at R7 1700 @ ~£270 with the "leg work" of selling a Wraith Spire vs R7 1600X @ £237.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I implore you not to post photos like that, my bank account has already had a large enough hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude, you gotta join the ultrawide club.


----------



## gupsterg

@lightofhonor

NOOOoooo!

Damn the curve!!! Looks so sweet







.

I think I've made a "faux pas" comparing R7 1700 to R5 1600X, should be R5 1600, as pointed out to me on r/AMD







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Dude, you gotta join the ultrawide club.


Thats a sick curve, i didnt see the need for it so went with a regular one. Glad i did though, freesync and ultrawide is a hell of a combo. I may go vega and 1440 ultrawide but i am not sure yet.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lightofhonor
> 
> NOOOoooo!
> 
> Damn the curve!!! Looks so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I've made a "faux pas" comparing R7 1700 to R5 1600X, should be R5 1600, as pointed out to me on r/AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Never give reddit credit. Circlejerk


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats a sick curve, i didnt see the need for it so went with a regular one. Glad i did though, freesync and ultrawide is a hell of a combo. I may go vega and 1440 ultrawide but i am not sure yet.


Yeah, having Freesync has been nice with this monitor. That running with Chill and the fans barely spin while gaming.









Only downside is watching fullscreen 16:9 video seem so... small.


----------



## SLK

I think I figured out the shutdown issue on the Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5. When I loaded up HWinfo64, the DLED went from "FF" to code 56 which means unknown CPU frequency. I went to shut down and the board power light immediately shuts off on the motherboard only for me to have to pull the CMOS battery for 2 minutes to get it to boot again.(Thank god for OC profiles in the BIOS.







) When I don't load HWinfo64 it appears to shut down just fine and the red power LED stays on the board when the system is off.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Never give reddit credit. Circlejerk


LOL, but can be so much fun over there







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Dude, you gotta join the ultrawide club.


XR341Ck owner checking in!

No photo as my desk is a mess


----------



## Scotty99

Dont forget the 1600 does not come with the RGB cooler, its the same cooler but no lights.

Just ordered this for my matte black H440 so i can show off all the goodies better








https://mnpctech.com/nzxt-h440-s340-razer-replacement-custom-window-smoked-clear-red-uv-green-blue/clear-replacement-window-for-nzxt-h440-cases.html


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, having Freesync has been nice with this monitor. That running with Chill and the fans barely spin while gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside is watching fullscreen 16:9 video seem so... small.


Most of the movies i have on my HDD just adapt to the utlrawide in vlc which is amazing. If they dont i just change the crop/size ratio and its fantastic. Besides that its only youtube and online vids in full size that wont do it.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> XR341Ck owner checking in!
> 
> No photo as my desk is a mess


That's why you just push that crap to the side, take the picture, and then slide it all back.

Not speaking from experience


----------



## Phuncz

I have an Asus Prime X370-Pro (BIOS 0511) with an 1800X, installed with a clean Windows 10. Enabled the Core Parking option and set it to 100%.

What I've noticed is that the latest HWiNFO64 volt readings along with the motherboard's own readings, don't make sense. At idle, it's bouncing between 1.4v and 1.5v, sometimes even hitting 1.55v. When it's at a 100% load, it runs at about 1.36v stable. I have the voltage set at Auto (1.35v) in the BIOS and I see the same high idle voltages in there.

With the latest Beta of AIDA64 I've had a more logical result: idle voltage is around 0.8v and when put at 100% load it's about 1.36v. The confusing part is the voltage indication in the BIOS. If I manually set it to 1.35v in the BIOS, it will still show 1.4*v and 1.5*v, if I set it to 1.30v, it's also 1.30v in the BIOS.

Anyone else seen this weird behavior or can explain what's going on ?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I'll try switching down to F2, I only overclocked on Beta Bios, before I throw my hands in air. I have a friend with exact same board and 1800x and we're talking things over. Her's is hitting 4.1 @ 1.425 though so pretty incredible I just want to beable to hit 4ghz.. like can't even hit it at almost 1.5v! Thats ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another member here named chew has severe trust issues with the numbers that are being produced through software in relation to the vcore. He hooked up directly to his board with a meter and measured 1.4v when software said he was using over 1.5v. This may be what is happening to you. Also, if you could be getting big vdroop causing your vcore to drop way below what you set, but you probably already knew that.
Click to expand...

I would normally agree but the temps say otherwise they seem accurate for voltages I'm pumping, I'll try my mileage with the return and see where it gets me If I get a chip performing same its a high likelyhood its something to do with other components, since getting another 1-3% Low chip again would be exceptionally rare.

I mean considering its possible to get a 1800x this bad, least according to Siliconelottery, that even they have chips fail 3.9 @ 1.375, only 3% do. Seems like I'm in that boat =x.

I didn't fiddle with load line calibration for the boat, but I couldn't imagine auto would have been that unstable.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Most of the movies i have on my HDD just adapt to the utlrawide in vlc which is amazing. If they dont i just change the crop/size ratio and its fantastic. Besides that its only youtube and online vids in full size that wont do it.


Some videos work better than others


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> XR341Ck owner checking in!


Nice







, looking at it now should have looked at something like that instead of a purchase of MG279Q







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Dont forget the 1600 does not come with the RGB cooler, its the same cooler but no lights.


1600 / 1500X Wraith Spire with RGB, 1400 Wraith Stealth no RGB AFAIK.

https://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/cpu-amd/amd-ryzen-5-socket-am4-processors


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Think I may have a good chip we will see when my cooler bracket arrives . My 1700 currently on Wraith Running 3.7 all cores I haven't tried going any faster cause I want to wait for my real cooler. Here's the crazy part, 3.7 all cores using less than 1.2v and only like 82w when all cores under full load . Tested this w prime 95 blender cine bench and geekbench.
I have a theory ... first of almost every review I read has the reviewer able to match or exceed the 1800X oc on a 1700 and here is likely why. AMD themselves have said they didn't bin these on clock speed or OC ability but instead by TPD . Think about it that almost has to be because not every Ryzen could do 3.0 all cores on just 65 watts so the ones that could were made 1700s . These are potentially the best chips of the group. Anyway I see no other reason to change the way they have always binned (by est. Max clock) unless they had a reason.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , looking at it now should have looked at something like that instead of a purchase of MG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1600 / 1500X Wraith Spire with RGB, 1400 Wraith Stealth no RGB AFAIK.
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/cpu-amd/amd-ryzen-5-socket-am4-processors


Yup they come with wraith spire, but its a model without lights. Only the 1700 comes with the wraith spire RGB.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Dont forget the 1600 does not come with the RGB cooler, its the same cooler but no lights.
> 
> Just ordered this for my matte black H440 so i can show off all the goodies better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mnpctech.com/nzxt-h440-s340-razer-replacement-custom-window-smoked-clear-red-uv-green-blue/clear-replacement-window-for-nzxt-h440-cases.html


Just tore down first Ryzen build to go from H440 to 340 Elite this weekend, 2nd build is in old Switch 810 that do not need anymore since got rid of all the 290x and fans it had to house but have been trying to find someone in the US that carries Jonsbo Mod1 but not having any luck and pretty frustrated that only person on ebay wants 3x's too much for it......


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yup they come with wraith spire, but its a model without lights. Only the 1700 comes with the wraith spire RGB.


Cheers, I still have prowess over the R5!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Just tore down first Ryzen build to go from H440 to 340 Elite this weekend, 2nd build is in old Switch 810 that do not need anymore since got rid of all the 290x and fans it had to house but have been trying to find someone in the US that carries Jonsbo Mod1 but not having any luck and pretty frustrated that only person on ebay wants way too much for it......


What is that lol.

Thats sick man.


----------



## LBear

How long are you guys running stress test for to be considered stable?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> How long are you guys running stress test for to be considered stable?


Couple iterations of Intel burn test. I find that eeks out the errors alot faster and more reliably then Aida64 etc. Just its alot hotter be warned xD

I was pulling peak 180w+ @ 1.45


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> I have a theory ... first of almost every review I read has the reviewer able to match or exceed the 1800X oc on a 1700 and here is likely why. AMD themselves have said they didn't bin these on clock speed or OC ability but instead by TPD . Think about it that almost has to be because not every Ryzen could do 3.0 all cores on just 65 watts so the ones that could were made 1700s . These are potentially the best chips of the group. Anyway I see no other reason to change the way they have always binned (by est. Max clock) unless they had a reason.


Best is a strong word.

Best on air water i would agree.


----------



## Decoman

Pardon my ignorance, but how do I best clear the CMOS on my Crosshair VI Hero board?

I have not yet powered up my system, and I just want to use flashback to update bios to version 0902, but I guess maybe I should clear the CMOS before doing that. Unsure.

I have not found any jumper for clearing the CMOS. Maybe there isn't one?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but how do I best clear the CMOS on my Crosshair VI Hero board?


Button on the back, next to the FlashBack button. Power down and press that.

You'll know it's worked as the lights will go off then come back on again.


----------



## Medusa666

So I have made the jump to Ryzen, going with the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming motherboard and a R7 1700X CPU.

Now I'm considering the memory, and I would like to run it at 3200MHz, nothing less. Thing is, there are so many options available, I'm looking at two in particular, if you got any other suggestions I would happily listen.

G.SKILL recently released the new G.Skill TridentZ RGB DDR4 memory, and there are many different versions with speeds, they look decent. There is also the G.SKILL Flare X specifically for AM4.

*TLDR;

What memory kit of 2x8Gb is most likely to run in 3200MHz with the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Gaming Pro motherboard?
*
Thank you for any insightful replies.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> So I have made the jump to Ryzen, going with the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming motherboard and a R7 1700X CPU.
> 
> Now I'm considering the memory, and I would like to run it at 3200MHz, nothing less. Thing is, there are so many options available, I'm looking at two in particular, if you got any other suggestions I would happily listen.
> 
> G.SKILL recently released the new G.Skill TridentZ RGB DDR4 memory, and there are many different versions with speeds, they look decent. There is also the G.SKILL Flare X specifically for AM4.
> 
> *TLDR;
> 
> What memory kit of 2x8Gb is most likely to run in 3200MHz with the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Gaming Pro motherboard?
> *
> Thank you for any insightful replies.


G.skill Trident Z with Samsung B-dies, CAS 14, 3200 mhz.

or basically, 3200 mhz Samsung B-die ram.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> G.skill Trident Z with Samsung B-dies, CAS 14, 3200 mhz.
> 
> or basically, 3200 mhz Samsung B-die ram.


Unless you get a duff like me









B die Samsung but can't do 3200









New set of RAM coming tomorrow, let's see if it's that or the CPU.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Unless you get a duff like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B die Samsung but can't do 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New set of RAM coming tomorrow, let's see if it's that or the CPU.


My older board MSI B350 Tomahawk could do 3200mhz C14 with ease with a 3200 Samsung bdie, my currently Asus Prime X370-pro can only do 2933 atm.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> My older board MSI B350 Tomahawk could do 3200mhz C14 with ease with a 3200 Samsung bdie, my currently Asus Prime X370-pro can only do 2933 atm.


Same set of RAM?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Same set of RAM?


Yep, TridentZ 3200 C14


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Button on the back, next to the FlashBack button. Power down and press that.
> 
> You'll know it's worked as the lights will go off then come back on again.


Ah thanks! I wonder if this button works as intended, if I only have the PSU connected to the board.


----------



## blackRott9

I bought these Ripjaws for 144usd because they have the same timings as the Trident Z. I'm hoping that wasn't a mistake.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I bought these Ripjaws for 144usd because they have the same timings as the Trident Z. I'm hoping that wasn't a mistake.


Ah man HUGE mistake, many here have boug...

Nah, I'm kidding, should be same chips


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Yep, TridentZ 3200 C14


Oh.

Here's me thinking it was either the CPU or the RAM and it's probably the boards lol

I wonder how come 2 identical boards (model wise) can run same model RAM at 3200 and some at 2900.

Many (most?) here with G.Skill 3200C14 are getting 3200 on the C6H, except me and a couple others.


----------



## Despoiler

Small update on my build. I can reliably boot memory @ 3200 on my GT7 if I slacken the timings to 16-16-16-16-36. Good enough for me until we get more BIOS updates.


----------



## redempta61

My X370 Asrock Fatal1ty Professional Gaming (bios 1.55) only do 2933mhz cl15 with the Ripjaws V 3200 Cl14 (Samung B-Die).
The same RAM runs flawless at 3200mhz on the X370 Gigabyte Gaming 5 of my wife ...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Unless you get a duff like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B die Samsung but can't do 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New set of RAM coming tomorrow, let's see if it's that or the CPU.


Think its cpu after digging deeper into the imc with multiple cpus.

Can boot all of mine at 3200...but 2 will toss errors in a custom prime 95 blend test rather quickly with almost all ram allocated. 2933 is perfectly fine.


----------



## Malinkadink

What's the highest anyone has gotten 16gb DR B-die sticks to run at?


----------



## chew*

3700-3800 12-11-11


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Think its cpu after digging deeper into the imc with multiple cpus.
> 
> Can boot all of mine at 3200...but 2 will toss errors in a custom prime 95 blend test rather quickly with almost all ram allocated. 2933 is perfectly fine.


Hmm i dont like to hear that lol. I just ordered a 4000mhz trident kit because my hynix 3200 cas 16 stuff is stuck at 2400. You saying its possible when i get the tridents in the mail ill be stuck at 2400 with them also?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm i dont like to hear that lol. I just ordered a 4000mhz trident kit because my hynix 3200 cas 16 stuff is stuck at 2400. You saying its possible when i get the tridents in the mail ill be stuck at 2400 with them also?


At real stable speeds?

Yes im saying its a possibility.

I have a video but reluctant to post it. More so because a bunch of passengers will try to tell me i dont know how to drive.

But yes i have confirmed it for the most part. Same sticks same board 3 cpus. 2 fail quickly one is passing..

Some boards may be limiting you guys but the imc also has limitations.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> At real stable speeds?
> 
> Yes im saying its a possibility.
> 
> I have a video but reluctant to post it. More so because a bunch of passengers will try to tell me i dont know how to drive.
> 
> But yes i have confirmed it for the most part. Same sticks same board 3 cpus. 2 fail quickly one is passing..
> 
> Some boards may be limiting you guys but the imc also has limitations.


Well dam lol.. I ordered them more on the off chance down the road AMD ever officially supports 4000, id be happy if i get them and they do 2666 or 2933 for the time being. I havent seen many people stuck at 2400 on samsung b die stuff, so im just hoping its my crappy hynix.


----------



## navjack27

Just wait till May. Hold off on this ram pipedream. Robert Hallock already said may is when we will be allowed to use higher ram speed.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well dam lol.. I ordered them more on the off chance down the road AMD ever officially supports 4000, id be happy if i get them and they do 2666 or 2933 for the time being. I havent seen many people stuck at 2400 on samsung b die stuff, so im just hoping its my crappy hynix.


I don't doubt it will be an improvement over hynix but 3200 seems imc dependant. 2933 seems more than realistic so far however. Yet to have a chip i test puke at 2933 when hammering imc.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Are people seriously having issues reaching 4.0 on all cores?


Not me. Basically I tuned multi at 40.00 and core voltage at 1.375 and it burst through anything. Haven't stressed more than 2h though, and I tuned back to stock. Expecting a more mature BIOS before I pursue my 4.1GHz all core goal. At least RAM will be fun to oc too and with solid perf gains.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Not me. Basically I tuned multi at 40.00 and core voltage at 1.375 and it burst through anything. Haven't stressed more than 2h though, and I tuned back to stock. Expecting a more mature BIOS before I pursue my 4.1GHz all core goal. At least RAM will be fun to oc too and with solid perf gains.


YES, my 1700X can't go further than 3.85ghz and my 1700 3.8ghz (with crazy Vcore).


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Not me. Basically I tuned multi at 40.00 and core voltage at 1.375 and it burst through anything. Haven't stressed more than 2h though, and I tuned back to stock. Expecting a more mature BIOS before I pursue my 4.1GHz all core goal. At least RAM will be fun to oc too and with solid perf gains.
> 
> 
> 
> YES, my 1700X can't go further than 3.85ghz and my 1700 3.8ghz (with crazy Vcore).
Click to expand...

yup 1800x cannot hit 4.0, let alone 3.95 . 3.9 isn't even stable. 3.875 is so far. (1.488vcore for 3.95/4.0) unstable.

What makes me wonder stock it XFR's to 4.1 no problem, why is that? Are first 2 cores binned higher then? And its other cores that are unstable? And maybe 1600x or something are getting high leakage 1800/1700's that aren't passing XFR requirements


----------



## Scotty99

Thats wild to me, my 1700 is stable 3800 1.248v. I could prob do less volts i skipped a couple offsets in testing.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I bought these Ripjaws for 144usd because they have the same timings as the Trident Z. I'm hoping that wasn't a mistake.


this is my kit. can't go above 2400mhz atm


----------



## Despoiler

Pretty sure the Ripjaws are using Hynix ICs. They aren't doing as well with Ryzen as the Samsung ICs on TridentZ. I'm not sure if TridentZ only uses Samsung though. The 3200 CL14 kits definitely do. I wouldn't lose hope though. There are going to be more BIOS updates to improve memory compatibility.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> yup 1800x cannot hit 4.0, let alone 3.95 . 3.9 isn't even stable. 3.875 is so far. (1.488vcore for 3.95/4.0) unstable.
> 
> What makes me wonder stock it XFR's to 4.1 no problem, why is that? Are first 2 cores binned higher then? And its other cores that are unstable? And maybe 1600x or something are getting high leakage 1800/1700's that aren't passing XFR requirements


I imagine it's pushing 1.5v+ for xfr.

It's only 1 core so that voltage isn't really an issue.


----------



## SpecChum

I give up on Reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/61h7o7/just_sharing_oc_tests_from_1800x/dfeg1rw/


----------



## chew*

I personally would not compare either.

Aio is hardly better than air until you get into swiftech units or ek and even those are rather sub par for optimal temps compared to real water setups.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats a sick curve, i didnt see the need for it so went with a regular one. Glad i did though, freesync and ultrawide is a hell of a combo. I may go vega and 1440 ultrawide but i am not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, having Freesync has been nice with this monitor. That running with Chill and the fans barely spin while gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside is watching fullscreen 16:9 video seem so... small.
Click to expand...









Rather odd considering I actually went the other way, to 16:10. Your ultrawides seem so... strretched.


----------



## LBear

Ok i give up for today. Ive spent the last 3 hrs just trying to get the pc to boot past 2133mhz on the ram and im burnt out just on opening the case to reset the CMOS.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> yup 1800x cannot hit 4.0, let alone 3.95 . 3.9 isn't even stable. 3.875 is so far. (1.488vcore for 3.95/4.0) unstable.
> 
> What makes me wonder stock it XFR's to 4.1 no problem, why is that? Are first 2 cores binned higher then? And its other cores that are unstable? And maybe 1600x or something are getting high leakage 1800/1700's that aren't passing XFR requirements


right now i'm down to 1.375v 4.0ghz on my 1800x. i'm doing some iray rendering on the cpu to stress it (while i look at hot 3d ladies in daz3d LOL) its stable as frig. no issues. i'm going to move it up to 4.025ghz just to test something. i REALLY think that there is an artificial limit going on here with overclocking.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I give up on Reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/61h7o7/just_sharing_oc_tests_from_1800x/dfeg1rw/%5B/URL
> [/SPOILER]


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Hah, whoops.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I personally would not compare either.
> 
> Aio is hardly better than air until you get into swiftech units or ek and even those are rather sub par for optimal temps compared to real water setups.


I wouldn't disagree, I generally go with an AIO as I prefer the look over a huge chunk of metal in my window.

But an n12c being 20C cooler than a H110i? No chance.


----------



## madhoosier357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> this is my kit. can't go above 2400mhz atm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> I bought these Ripjaws for 144usd because they have the same timings as the Trident Z. I'm hoping that wasn't a mistake.


I have those same sticks and the run XMP on my ASRock X370 Professional Gaming using beta bios 1.55 at 3200c14 without issue. HWINFO reports the chips are Samsung.


----------



## navjack27

pfffttttt sure. i guess at lower watts an air cooler isn't any better... but you can totally oversaturate the tdp of the block of metal of an air cooler... only way you can make that soak more heat is have a bigger block of metal hanging off of your cpu socket.
i like AIOs cuz of the lack of maintenance compared to a loop. its all one thing. it follows the same laws of physics that a normal rad follows. more fins bigger etc more heat soaked...


----------



## navjack27

yeah double post.

so, i just went up... 4.00ghz to 4.025ghz. same voltage. errored out in daz3d iray cpu rendering.


----------



## zipper17

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/

from reddit
Quote:


> The Silicon Lottery released their binned Ryzen CPUs today and included the following statistics in their product pages. This gives us more of an idea on the differences among the lineup in terms of overclocking potential and should help us set our expectations. AMD has clearly squeezed as many MHz out of their CPUs as the process allows.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> 93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
> 70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
> 77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
> 33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
> 
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> 100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
> 97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
> 67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
> 20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
> 
> Note:
> Their test setup used the Realbench stress test for 1 hour on an Asus Crosshair VI, cooled by a Corsair H105 with 2 X 8GB of 2400MHz CL15 RAM.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats wild to me, my 1700 is stable 3800 1.248v. I could prob do less volts i skipped a couple offsets in testing.


I had my 1700 set the same, until I ran IntelBurnTest on maximum. I had to go up to 1.274v all is good now.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well, another member here named chew has severe trust issues with the numbers that are being produced through software in relation to the vcore. He hooked up directly to his board with a meter and measured 1.4v when software said he was using over 1.5v. This may be what is happening to you. Also, if you could be getting big vdroop causing your vcore to drop way below what you set, but you probably already knew that.


ASUS board? The Crosshair AM3+ board has a reputation for underreporting voltages.

I guess this is good marketing. "With the ASUS you can get a much better overclock! Look at the low voltages the reviewers got when compared with those other boards!"

Of course, it's not like other board makers can't try to copy the same scheme. The Crosshair is hardly a recent board. If any maker gets exposed all they have to do is say it was a BIOS bug.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> pfffttttt sure. i guess at lower watts an air cooler isn't any better... but you can totally oversaturate the tdp of the block of metal of an air cooler... only way you can make that soak more heat is have a bigger block of metal hanging off of your cpu socket.
> i like AIOs cuz of the lack of maintenance compared to a loop. its all one thing. it follows the same laws of physics that a normal rad follows. more fins bigger etc more heat soaked...


Have you seen internals of one after a year or so of use?

I dont know how much they have improved but i cant imagine much.

They are fairly disposable.

At min id try to score a used h220x vs those sealed units.

My boards not crosshair but it is asus..

On the contrary it was quite the opposite.

It over reported.


----------



## Scotty99

Air cooling fo life. Cooler VRM's, never have to worry about anything, cheaper. quieter. Only thing AIO's going for them is lower CPU temps and aesthetics, but there are good looking towers like be quiet dark rock 3


----------



## navjack27

Oh I totally agree. Chew

Anyway. 4.025ghz.
1.375v not stable
1.400v not stable
1.425v testing right now (not stable)

That's what I set as the pstate voltages

Now the ASRock a-tuner software says 1.425 is actually around 1.48v when I put load on the CPU.

The VRMs are approaching 100c too. My little thermal gun thing is saying that the VRMs on the left side of the CPU are doing the heavy lifting with the top most one hitting 70c but as I go down the temps drop off quickly. Maybe a VRM load balancing issue? The ones on top don't do anything really it seems.


----------



## mus1mus

Core VRM
SOC VRM

Best to identify which one is for the cores and which ones are for the SOC.

SOC doesn't seem to consume much thus running cooler.


----------



## navjack27

Yah I'd like to know what's what and where

And why


----------



## mus1mus

On my K7, the SOC is on the top. 4-phases.
Core with 6-phases is near the IO.

From hammerring them with different loads, 55-60C depending on airflow.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Oh I totally agree. Chew
> 
> Anyway. 4.025ghz.
> 1.375v not stable
> 1.400v not stable
> 1.425v testing right now (not stable)
> 
> That's what I set as the pstate voltages
> 
> Now the ASRock a-tuner software says 1.425 is actually around 1.48v when I put load on the CPU.
> 
> The VRMs are approaching 100c too. My little thermal gun thing is saying that the VRMs on the left side of the CPU are doing the heavy lifting with the top most one hitting 70c but as I go down the temps drop off quickly. Maybe a VRM load balancing issue? The ones on top don't do anything really it seems.


Depends on your settings.

Asus does t balance and extreme. I ran my m4e daily on t balanced its entire life. My ln2 board on extreme.

Then they have further phase tuning

Standard optimized extreme.

Standard Amd spec?

Optimized is kinda like load balancing

Extreme is full phase in use

Then you have switching frequency. 300-600 slower/faster. faster will run hotter.

No clue how that relates to yours but since asrock / asus is like toyota / lexus probably similar.

Left phase is vcore/top soc


----------



## navjack27

yeah i know all that from my x99 and z97 builds. but this board don't have anything about none of that sadly.

anywho

all i changed was putting all the voltages to auto (the chipset and the dram and the 1.8volt and all of those which i manually put at their nominal values) but kept the vcore the same as my previous test 1.425v @ 4.025ghz and it seems stable.











soooo. who knows. but i won't argue. now i can attempt higher core clocks and see if that was my issue all along.


----------



## mus1mus

H264 is a good test for these chips. But only to expose VCore deficiency thru shutdowns. Very much like Realbench without the GPU-related woes.

Prime95 Blend is slow to detect instabilities for me. Custom FFTs set to 1344 with In-Line FFTs would fail a core or two within the first iteration (within a minute) while Blend can take 3 minutes to show the same core failure.

Lack of Vcore (little) = shutdowns while testing without errors.
Lack of VSOC = instant shutdowns on tests.

Need to get into the details what one does to stability. But I keep on messing with different things.


----------



## chew*

Try this mus1mus.

Tick blend.

Then tick custom.

Go to memory quantity set 13312 for (16g total system).

If the imc is not happy...you will find out fast.

I usually pop task manager up then tick the performance and open resource monitor....you can literally see the cores fail before it reports the error.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Try this mus1mus.
> 
> Tick blend.
> 
> Then tick custom.
> 
> Go to memory quantity set 13312 for (16g total system).
> 
> If the imc is not happy...you will find out fast.


Will do. But first, I must establish a known stable Vcore.







I keep on messing with my OC I get lost on a handful of Voltages to tweak. lol

I wonder whether HCI memtest is not really hammering the IMC.


----------



## Rune

Hey there! Just dropping by with a quick post. I'm not an official "owner", but I do have access to an 1800X chip at work. We're doing a bit of fiddling with it and some decent watercooling, and this is what we've gotten so far











Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI [Sponsored, no choice in part]
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16gb 2666mhz CL14
CPU: 1800X @ 4.175ghz 1.570v [Sponsored, no choice in part]
GPU: 1070 Strix @ 2126mhz [Sponsored, no choice in part]
HDD/SSD: 960 EVO 250gb
PSU: Seasonic 650 Titanium Prime
Cooling Radiators: 1 x 240 Black Ice Nemesis, 1 x 360 EK-CoolStream XE
Cooling Fans: 2 x 120mm Delta Server fans (250cfm ea.), 3 x 120mm Gentle Typhoon
Cooling Blocks: EK Supremacy Evo, EK 1080 Strix Full Cover [1070 compatible]

....and before anyone freaks out about the voltage, we've tested it running a mix of Valley/3dmark and Cinebench/Prime95 pretty much all week with no throttling. There was the occasional RyzenMaster crash so we just set everything in the bios and it took care of most of the problems. GPU never goes above 33c, though admittedly the processor does get a bit toasty over time. Unfortunately...we don't have any ryzen 'certified' memory in yet. Even loosening the timings wouldn't let us post with more than 2666 on the ram, so I guess we're stuck with that for now. If anyone ends up being interested, I can share the official benchmark scores and system pictures once the competition is over.


----------



## navjack27

I'm just looking for the quickest tests to cause a shutdown and be something that I actually use daily. X264 is that lol.
Known stable vcore yup.


----------



## chew*

mus1mus.

Have you measured at socket loaded yet?

My instincts say...1.475 in cpu-z and bios with llc high = 1.40 real under load on gaming 5/7


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I'm just looking for the quickest tests to cause a shutdown and be something that I actually use daily. X264 is that lol.
> Known stable vcore yup.


Prime will surprised you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rune*
> 
> Hey there! Just dropping by with a quick post. I'm not an official "owner", but I do have access to an 1800X chip at work. We're doing a bit of fiddling with it and some decent watercooling, and this is what we've gotten so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI [Sponsored, no choice in part]
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16gb 2666mhz CL14
> CPU: 1800X @ 4.175mhz 1.570v [Sponsored, no choice in part]
> GPU: 1070 Strix @ 2126mhz [Sponsored, no choice in part]
> HDD/SSD: 960 EVO 250gb
> PSU: Seasonic 650 Titanium Prime
> Cooling Radiators: 1 x 240 Black Ice Nemesis, 1 x 360 EK-CoolStream XE
> Cooling Fans: 2 x 120mm Delta Server fans (250cfm ea.), 3 x 120mm Gentle Typhoon
> Cooling Blocks: EK Supremacy Evo, EK 1080 Strix Full Cover [1070 compatible]
> 
> ....and before anyone freaks out about the voltage, we've tested it running a mix of Valley/3dmark and Cinebench/Prime95 pretty much all week with no throttling. There was the occasional RyzenMaster crash so we just set everything in the bios and it took care of most of the problems. GPU never goes above 33c, though admittedly the processor does get a bit toasty over time. Unfortunately...we don't have any ryzen 'certified' memory in yet. Even loosening the timings wouldn't let us post with more than 2666 on the ram, so I guess we're stuck with that for now. If anyone ends up being interested, I can share the official benchmark scores and system pictures once the competition is over.


You work and sponsored to compete in OC'ing competitions?

How sweet!


----------



## Rune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You work and sponsored to compete in OC'ing competitions?
> How sweet!


Competition is only Microcenter wide. 25 entries


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rune*
> 
> Competition is only Microcenter wide. 25 entries


You guys should hire me. First place will be in the bag. That sounds like the cambridge store system on ek water.

As far as volts go the prime is reporting high voltages to. I have confirmed them to be much lower in reality.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rune*
> 
> Hey there! Just dropping by with a quick post. I'm not an official "owner", but I do have access to an 1800X chip at work. We're doing a bit of fiddling with it and some decent watercooling, and this is what we've gotten so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI [Sponsored, no choice in part]
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16gb 2666mhz CL14
> CPU: 1800X @ 4.175mhz 1.570v [Sponsored, no choice in part]
> GPU: 1070 Strix @ 2126mhz [Sponsored, no choice in part]
> HDD/SSD: 960 EVO 250gb
> PSU: Seasonic 650 Titanium Prime
> Cooling Radiators: 1 x 240 Black Ice Nemesis, 1 x 360 EK-CoolStream XE
> Cooling Fans: 2 x 120mm Delta Server fans (250cfm ea.), 3 x 120mm Gentle Typhoon
> Cooling Blocks: EK Supremacy Evo, EK 1080 Strix Full Cover [1070 compatible]
> 
> ....and before anyone freaks out about the voltage, we've tested it running a mix of Valley/3dmark and Cinebench/Prime95 pretty much all week with no throttling. There was the occasional RyzenMaster crash so we just set everything in the bios and it took care of most of the problems. GPU never goes above 33c, though admittedly the processor does get a bit toasty over time. Unfortunately...we don't have any ryzen 'certified' memory in yet. Even loosening the timings wouldn't let us post with more than 2666 on the ram, so I guess we're stuck with that for now. If anyone ends up being interested, I can share the official benchmark scores and system pictures once the competition is over.


Yea and my gpu never goes above 39°C but then again i dont run 3000rpm server fans haha. I can't imagine how unbelievably loud those things must be.

Whats the peak temp that 1800x is hitting though with just 2 rads?


----------



## navjack27

Wow 1.570v


----------



## Rune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea and my gpu never goes above 39°C but then again i dont run 3000rpm server fans haha. I can't imagine how unbelievably loud those things must be.
> 
> Whats the peak temp that 1800x is hitting though with just 2 rads?


Loud AF. We had guys from other departments coming over asking why we were vacuuming before close on day 1








Ryzen Master was reporting peaks of 75c, but it usually stays around 65 or so.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You guys should hire me. First place will be in the bag. That sounds like the cambridge store system on ek water.
> 
> As far as volts go the prime is reporting high voltages to. I have confirmed them to be much lower in reality.


If we're talking the same store that was a pretty sweet setup I saw on display at Cambridge. My old lady went wth me and was just like "oooh that's pretty how much is it"

I do have a question for everyone. When look at the bios on these things. I am seeing the volts fluctuate even when setting all the power saving states to off. Which one do I base the offsets on? The lower or higher one? I'll post up pictures of the bios tomorrow (as basic as it is right now).


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yeah i know all that from my x99 and z97 builds. but this board don't have anything about none of that sadly.
> 
> anywho
> 
> all i changed was putting all the voltages to auto (the chipset and the dram and the 1.8volt and all of those which i manually put at their nominal values) but kept the vcore the same as my previous test 1.425v @ 4.025ghz and it seems stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo. who knows. but i won't argue. now i can attempt higher core clocks and see if that was my issue all along.


Dude...print screen...


----------



## chew*

I dont do offsets. I go full manual but offset usually is based of vid in bios. When you set it it shows a total.

My voltage in cpu-z with either or is reported wrong.


----------



## navjack27

Dude my phone is right here and won't crash while I save the picture. Unlike a computer I'm stressin'


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prime will surprised you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work and sponsored to compete in OC'ing competitions?
> 
> How sweet!


Micro Center® $100,000 AMD® Ryzen™ 7 Overclocking Contest

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/micro-center-100000-amd-ryzen-7-overclocking-contest-coming-soon-300417172.html


----------



## Rune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Micro Center® $100,000 AMD® Ryzen™ 7 Overclocking Contest
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/micro-center-100000-amd-ryzen-7-overclocking-contest-coming-soon-300417172.html


Unfortunately employees aren't cool enough to qualify for that one. We only get to keep the system we build if we win









Edit: Also, this is the first time I have heard of this. Huh. I'll ask about it tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I dont do offsets. I go full manual but offset usually is based of vid in bios. When you set it it shows a total.
> 
> My voltage in cpu-z with either or is reported wrong.


Hmm I'll have to give that a shot. I was rather budget limited and ended up with the Gigabyte ab350-gaming 3. I'm currently running a 125w air cooler so should have at least a little leeway with figuring things out. So far running CPU intensive games max temps reported were in the 60s. Just waiting on the bracket from Corsair.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> this is my kit. can't go above 2400mhz atm


What timings are you using at 2400? If I get stuck there, I'm going to do my best to aggressively tighten them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhoosier357*
> 
> I have those same sticks and the run XMP on my ASRock X370 Professional Gaming using beta bios 1.55 at 3200c14 without issue. HWINFO reports the chips are Samsung.


Thank you for the feedback


----------



## navjack27

hey anyone else with asrock killer sli/ac mobo... http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip isn't listed on their website BUT the link and file exists. i'm going to try it now wish me luck


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> hey anyone else with asrock killer sli/ac mobo... http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip isn't listed on their website BUT the link and file exists. i'm going to try it now wish me luck


YOLO


----------



## navjack27

works just fine. can't tell what changed if anything. will test more


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Air cooling fo life. Cooler VRM's, never have to worry about anything, cheaper. quieter. Only thing AIO's going for them is lower CPU temps and aesthetics, but there are good looking towers like be quiet dark rock 3


I dunno, for space-challenged people, AIOs have their use, and the weight is put on the chassis instead of the mobo/bracket, especially useful if moving the desktop for LANing.

Especially for me, would have been more of a PITA if i went with a big air cooler and keep bumping into it trying to install my GPU or heck, have the space to swap out RAM at will.

AIOs also helpful for people who are more shaky in their hands yet still retain the capability to put in a GPU themselves.


----------



## navjack27

What microcode ya'll on?


----------



## Scotty99

Ive been on 1.70 for a few days now, its same as 1.63 for me.


----------



## bluej511

Ahhh gamernexus, the joke of the internet. I don't even need to watch the video to know that he puts blame on AMD lol.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

This might be a stupid question buuuut.

I've seen a couple of times people were running the beta bios from a higher end board on a lower end. Ax370 bios on a b350. This doesn't cause problems?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ahhh gamernexus, the joke of the internet. I don't even need to watch the video to know that he puts blame on AMD lol.


It's a damn shame, he makes good videos before, not lying, but he is terribly biased as all hell the minute the Ryzen launch happened.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's a damn shame, he makes good videos before, not lying, but he is terribly biased as all hell the minute the Ryzen launch happened.


Oh yea its god awful, and i love how he only gets 3 manufacturers to turn on AMD, out of the oh idk HUNDREDS of cooling manufacturers.

Even ekwb had time to make two different screw designs lol. One that uses their own backplate and one that uses the AMD one.


----------



## navjack27

did he used to work for a cooler company or something. its strange how much inside baseball he lets us in on supposedly.

EDIT: i know for some reason most of the techtubers actually worked for NCIX or newegg at one point... makes me feel conspiracy bout it all sometimes. like... fire em and then kinda keep em supplied with parts to review and in a way they are still employees doing unpaid video work.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> did he used to work for a cooler company or something. its strange how much inside baseball he lets us in on supposedly.
> 
> EDIT: i know for some reason most of the techtubers actually worked for NCIX or newegg at one point... makes me feel conspiracy bout it all sometimes. like... fire em and then kinda keep em supplied with parts to review and in a way they are still employees doing unpaid video work.


Yea hes an odd one. Probably worked for Corsair/Astek before, i can tell by his LOVE of adding AIOs to brand new gpus and destroying em in the process. He's a total tool. Most of em really are, i don't take tech reviewers seriously, its all paid advertising and paid reviews.

Its why i read game reviews on steam and product reviews on amazon/newegg and so on. Theres no better review then someone whose actually using it on a DAILY basis and whose not paid to use it but actually paid to use it.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> What microcode ya'll on?


Same for my C6H board. I think the microcode on all current BIOS versions is going to be the same. Might change in a week or two as AMD released something new this last week. Elmor (the ASUS ROG R&D guy that helps us C6H owners out) says a new BIOS with new AGESA code will be out soon. I'm assuming all manufacturers will put it in as well.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea hes an odd one. Probably worked for Corsair/Astek before, i can tell by his LOVE of adding AIOs to brand new gpus and destroying em in the process. He's a total tool. Most of em really are, i don't take tech reviewers seriously, its all paid advertising and paid reviews.
> 
> Its why i read game reviews on steam and product reviews on amazon/newegg and so on. Theres no better review then someone whose actually using it on a DAILY basis and whose not paid to use it but actually paid to use it.


its a shame since he has such a good testing method.
eh
i still watch gamersnexus, bitwit, pauls hardware, adored, jayztwocents, LTT, tech city, tiny tom and his awesome rambling long vids, hardware unboxed and level1techs. i'll argue with every one of them about flaws in their ryzen testing... but not in a mean way, in a constructive way... its why i haven't gone out and put a better bigger ryzen testing video just yet on my channel... the chip ain't ready yet and the mass public won't understand a lick of the reason why. no offense to the general public that just games all day









there is just too much information to unload on everyone that i've collected in this brain, and i'm sure everyone in this giant thread has too. we all know how the damn thing performs and we know the tests in which we just tilt our head like a dog in confusion about.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> its a shame since he has such a good testing method.
> eh
> i still watch gamersnexus, bitwit, pauls hardware, adored, jayztwocents, LTT, tech city, tiny tom and his awesome rambling long vids, hardware unboxed and level1techs. i'll argue with every one of them about flaws in their ryzen testing... but not in a mean way, in a constructive way... its why i haven't gone out and put a better bigger ryzen testing video just yet on my channel... the chip ain't ready yet and the mass public won't understand a lick of the reason why. no offense to the general public that just games all day


Thats because the general public is ******ed, just like how i used to like Brian from techyescity until he started blaming Intel TIM for the high kaby lake temps lol. Come on man at least do some research.

Hardwareunboxed i have to say is alright from the few vids of his I've seen. Paulshardware used to work for newegg i believe but he seems like a total tool but he is quite knowledgeable. Ive been building PCs and testing stuff longer then I've been driving and im 32.

I still have people argue with me on stuff I've tested over 6months. Like the people still having ekwb issues who haven't tried what i suggested (thats worked on 2 motherboards so far, taken apart 6x on my gaming 5 and will be again once i order my kryonaut paste and maybe even try clu on ryzen ihs) so clearly it works.


----------



## yoshpop

Hey guys, ran into an issue I'm looking for advice on. After running stress tests last night and shutting down for the evening, my system no longer boots up with the RAM at 3200MHz. It was fine all week and even survived 12 hours of AIDA64 testing. If I shift it down to 2933 I'm able to boot no problem and stress test just fine.

My Specs are:
Ryzen 1700 4GHz @ 1.42v
GSkill Ripjaws V 3200MHz CL14 2x8gb (Samsung)
ASRock Fatality Professional w/ 1.6 bios.

The voltages are auto except for 1.35 vdimm and 1.1 VDDP. Even raising those as well as the SOC voltage does nothing. Lowering my OC to 3.8GHz still hits a brick wall with 3200. Not sure if all the stress testing and peak voltage under load (1.456) has degraded the IMC. Anyone have thoughts on the matter? I suppose I could always wait for another BIOS update.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshpop*
> 
> Hey guys, ran into an issue I'm looking for advice on. After running stress tests last night and shutting down for the evening, my system no longer boots up with the RAM at 3200MHz. It was fine all week and even survived 12 hours of AIDA64 testing. If I shift it down to 2933 I'm able to boot no problem and stress test just fine.
> 
> My Specs are:
> Ryzen 1700 4GHz @ 1.42v
> GSkill Ripjaws V 3200MHz CL14 2x8gb (Samsung)
> ASRock Fatality Professional w/ 1.6 bios.
> 
> The voltages are auto except for 1.35 vdimm and 1.1 VDDP. Even raising those as well as the SOC voltage does nothing. Lowering my OC to 3.8GHz still hits a brick wall with 3200. Not sure if all the stress testing and peak voltage under load (1.456) has degraded the IMC. Anyone have thoughts on the matter? I suppose I could always wait for another BIOS update.


Welcome to EVERYONES world lol.

I had it running on 3200mhz for an hr, shut off my PC has been fine at 2933 for the past 2 days. It seems to be a BIOS/microcode issue and should be fixed soon. I think the people who have it at 3200mhz don't shut off their PC or maybe even use sleep. I have not been able to get 3200mhz ever since it worked once and that was it. Even booted up at 3200mhz.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea hes an odd one. Probably worked for Corsair/Astek before, i can tell by his LOVE of adding AIOs to brand new gpus and destroying em in the process. He's a total tool. Most of em really are, i don't take tech reviewers seriously, its all paid advertising and paid reviews.
> 
> Its why i read game reviews on steam and product reviews on amazon/newegg and so on. Theres no better review then someone whose actually using it on a DAILY basis and whose not paid to use it but actually paid to use it.


Yea, the ones that gets free samples is already influenced and becomes biased from the get go.

The fact that you get a free sample already binds you to an agreement to the provider, and that is to not put the provider in a negative light.

So, the "free" samples are never really free samples to begin with, for it brings the taint of bias and corrupt results. Just to get the free samples
to continue doing the videos for Youtube money without having to pay for the hardware.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, the ones that gets free samples is already influenced and becomes biased from the get go.
> 
> The fact that you get a free sample already binds you to an agreement to the provider, and that is to not put the provider in a negative light.
> 
> So, the "free" samples are never really free samples to begin with, for it brings the taint of bias and corrupt results. Just to get the free samples
> to continue doing the videos for Youtube money without having to pay for the hardware.


Yea but the problem is, they are ALL getting free samples no matter what. I love the fact that some get called out like gamernexus did with all his misinformation about ryzen and whatever else he ranted about. The dude is hardcore intel/nvidia troll its amazing. You can tell even when he talks on cam he has no confidence, like he's reading off Intel/Nvidia cue cards haha.

Jayztwocents didn't even get a press kit and even his review was somewhat favorable for productivity.

Part of the problem is that i don't know any youtuber who has enough money to begin with to test products out of their own pocket. I would LOVE to start a youtube channel (and might do so once i get fiber with better upload speed) problem is i would be so unbiased that no one would send me free stuff, and if they did and it sucked i would still bash the hell out of it then have no youtube channel haha.

Its why i did my own TIM test on bare die to see what it would give, ended up buying a dozen or so high end pastes over time just to see what it gives. Test took a total of 6months.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Welcome to EVERYONES world lol.
> 
> I had it running on 3200mhz for an hr, shut off my PC has been fine at 2933 for the past 2 days. It seems to be a BIOS/microcode issue and should be fixed soon. I think the people who have it at 3200mhz don't shut off their PC or maybe even use sleep. I have not been able to get 3200mhz ever since it worked once and that was it. Even booted up at 3200mhz.


Don't use auto timings and clear CMOS.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Don't use auto timings and clear CMOS.


Oh trust me i know what im doing man haha.

Used dcop standard once, it worked once and never again. Cleared cmos half a dozen times since then, tried again and BOOM (crazyrussianhacker) still hasnt worked. Its fine at 2933 and nothing associated with dram is on auto ive set it all manually lol.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh trust me i know what im doing man haha.
> 
> Used dcop standard once, it worked once and never again. Cleared cmos half a dozen times since then, tried again and BOOM (crazyrussianhacker) still hasnt worked. Its fine at 2933 and nothing associated with dram is on auto ive set it all manually lol.


DCOP causes more headaches than anythhing.

The C6H has some cool memory training beore POST if it can't. HOW COOL IS THAT (crazyrussianhacker)

Im using 1.15v SOC, 1.44v VCORE and 1.41v RAM. RAM works at 1.35v too...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> This might be a stupid question buuuut.
> 
> I've seen a couple of times people were running the beta bios from a higher end board on a lower end. Ax370 bios on a b350. This doesn't cause problems?


Depends on hardware differences.Never been recommended. Early bios versions tend to share similar names from the same vendor. Pick any two answers, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> DCOP causes more headaches than anythhing.
> 
> The C6H has some cool memory training beore POST if it can't. HOW COOL IS THAT (crazyrussianhacker)
> 
> Im using 1.15v SOC, 1.44v VCORE and 1.41v RAM. RAM works at 1.35v too...


THAT'S AMASING!!!!!!! haha Im binging on Taras Kul videos.

Yea it worked once then just hasnt so im ok with 2933, next BIOS update with agesa microcode should make it work instantly, maybe even just using xmp. I may try with higher dram voltages but idk, and my SOC at 1.0v has everything stable. My vcore is at 1.268 as well havent gone too high.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> DCOP causes more headaches than anythhing.
> 
> The C6H has some cool memory training beore POST if it can't. HOW COOL IS THAT (crazyrussianhacker)
> 
> Im using 1.15v SOC, 1.44v VCORE and 1.41v RAM. RAM works at 1.35v too...


The multiple reboot cycle as Ryzen attempts to train? Oh yeah. I figure that accounts for a lot of "this board is borked" complaints. It's actually pretty specific and durn annoying to witness. Downright annoying when it fails and you wind up back at default.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> THAT'S AMASING!!!!!!! haha Im binging on Taras Kul videos.
> 
> Yea it worked once then just hasnt so im ok with 2933, next BIOS update with agesa microcode should make it work instantly, maybe even just using xmp. I may try with higher dram voltages but idk, and my SOC at 1.0v has everything stable. My vcore is at 1.268 as well havent gone too high.


I am at 1.15v on SOC and I never heard of a SOC voltage before Ryzen. Do you think if I lower it to 1.0 everything is going to be as stable? Heard somewhere that lower is better. Other sites 1.15v and other ones you should not go over 1.2.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> I am at 1.15v on SOC and I never heard of a SOC voltage before Ryzen. Do you think if I lower it to 1.0 everything is going to be as stable? Heard somewhere that lower is better. Other sites 1.15v and other ones you should not go over 1.2.


I went from 1.1 to 1.0v without issues, my ram still works at 2933, hasnt reset itself, no 8 code (except for when my afterburner froze my pc opening it, my ekwb supremacy has no issues everything has been fine.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The multiple reboot cycle as Ryzen attempts to train? Oh yeah. I figure that accounts for a lot of "this board is borked" complaints. It's actually pretty specific and durn annoying to witness. Downright annoying when it fails and you wind up back at default.


Not that. When it gives you the error: 9f ---> 0d you keep pressing reset until it reaches a stable clock frequency and that saves you from clearing the CMOS.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Not that. When it gives you the error: 9f ---> 0d you keep pressing reset until it reaches a stable clock frequency and that saves you from clearing the CMOS.


If you save your profile/profiles, clearing the CMOS doesnt become as big as a headache. I can keep trying 3200mhz then just load up my profile and bam back to square one.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If you save your profile/profiles, clearing the CMOS doesnt become as big as a headache. I can keep trying 3200mhz then just load up my profile and bam back to square one.


Sadly those profiles wont stay after a BIOS update


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Sadly those profiles wont stay after a BIOS update


Are you positive? I think it was the same on my gaming 5. I'm wondering if saving it to a usb stick if it will load up on a new bios, obviously after a bios update everything resets but if i can save it to a usb then reload it into the new bios thats still highly functional. On the gaming 5 a bios profile only worked on the same bios version, a bit weird cuz its just settings lol


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Are people seriously having issues reaching 4.0 on all cores?


Not I. Highest I've gotten is 4.075 GHz non-AVX and 4.0 GHz AVX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well, another member here named chew has severe trust issues with the numbers that are being produced through software in relation to the vcore.


That's going to vary from board to board. The numbers have been very consistent from my Taichi, but others . . .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> 3200C14 is same chips that do [email protected], or should be anyway, so you've got some leeway.
> 
> 4000 is what, C18?


It should go like this:

3200 CL/CAS14
3466 CL/CAS15
3733 CL/CAS16
4000 CL/CAS17

Though for Ryzen, all timings have to be even, so if you dial in CL/CAS17 it will either a). crash or b). automatically round up to 18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Right that was my thinking too. So 4000 cas 19 best idea?


Try for CAS18, otherwise you will be stuck with 20.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Some videos work better than others


Ducktales is best viewed in the only true resolution ratio: 4:3

Though 5:4 is certainly acceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> So I have made the jump to Ryzen, going with the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming motherboard and a R7 1700X CPU.
> 
> Now I'm considering the memory, and I would like to run it at 3200MHz, nothing less. Thing is, there are so many options available, I'm looking at two in particular, if you got any other suggestions I would happily listen.
> 
> G.SKILL recently released the new G.Skill TridentZ RGB DDR4 memory, and there are many different versions with speeds, they look decent. There is also the G.SKILL Flare X specifically for AM4.
> 
> *TLDR;
> 
> What memory kit of 2x8Gb is most likely to run in 3200MHz with the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Gaming Pro motherboard?
> *
> Thank you for any insightful replies.


Your board is basically the same as mine (I'm running the X370 Taichi). I have had good luck with this kit:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236045&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

For the money I think you can do better with some high-end Trident Z, but I couldn't stand the oversized heatspreaders.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rune*
> 
> Loud AF. We had guys from other departments coming over asking why we were vacuuming before close on day 1


Sounds like my machine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Same for my C6H board. I think the microcode on all current BIOS versions is going to be the same. Might change in a week or two as AMD released something new this last week. Elmor (the ASUS ROG R&D guy that helps us C6H owners out) says a new BIOS with new AGESA code will be out soon. I'm assuming all manufacturers will put it in as well.


I certainly hope so. I want to push these sticks to DDR4-3733 or higher. 3200 is nice, but i want moar powar!!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I finally went ahead and got myself some stuff. Although the following is meant for a mostly passive cooling setup, it is all experimental for me, not really knowing how things will turn out in the end:
> 
> *Btw, I am well aware of the bad bios bug for this board, so I will have to remember to use the flashback feature to flash bios to 0902 version, so that I don't risk bricking it. I guess I will want to reset the bios, before I do the flash back.*
> 
> Asus' 'Rog Crosshair VI Hero'
> Ryzen 1800x cpu
> Nofan's CR-95C passive cpu cooler (an older AM3 cooler)
> 'Fractal Design Refine S' cabinet w. window
> 'Seasonic Platinum P-520FL' psu (fanless psu)
> G-Skill Flare X (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) 2 x 8GB, DDR4, 3200MHz, CL14 ram sticks
> Asus ROG STRIX RX480 8GB OC (*supposedly 0db at idle, as the fans stop spining for temps up to about 60 deg C, which sounds great!*)
> I am considering buying a 'Samsung 960 EVO intern M.2 SSD (250 GB)' SSD, just to try cut down the cost a little, buying a better one later.
> 
> Guess what. I am a stranger to AMD boards, and I learned that the ROG Crosshair VI Hero board, although it has holes for AM3, a plastic AM3 bracket, *will apparently not fit by default (!)* The problem is, that one side of the plastic frame, collides with some parts near the cpu socket. Luckily, it looks like one can simply turn the plastic bracket over, and use the groove to saw off the "excess" plastic to achieve a fit. Alternatively, just saw the whole side off.
> 
> I also learned, that, the Crosshair VI board, has a mild adhesive all over the backplate. By gently prying with a small flat screwdriver (more like giving it a slight bend than pushing), at each corner of the AM4 backplate, holding the light pressure for a few seconds, I could hear the adhesive giving away. Eventually I could simply remove the backplate with my hand.
> 
> Btw, here is a test fit, of the CR-95C cooler on the Crosshair VI board. Notice how the top x16 PCI-E slot is covered entirely.
> I expect some trouble with the brand new Flare X ram sticks, as I suspect they are still too tall. Maximum height allowed is 40mm (from the motherboard surface) as per Nofan's webpage, though I think maybe the AMD cpu heatspreader is situated a little further up from the motherboard, so maybe I am lucky, and won't have to sand down the heat spreader on the new ram sticks (presumably, sanding down the ram heat spreaders would work ok, but don't take my word for it).
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I feel an urge to airbrush some black Vallejo primer onto the plastic on that cpu cooler of mine.


That is one fat big cooler... although, super powerful for just passive only.

Um, I'm not arguing why not there should be a passive cooler that big, but honestly i think a silent-tuned fan would save a lot of space along with a smaller heatsink. I mean, you can't even use the first PCI-E slot for GPU, and like, 3/4 of the RAM slot for tall ram. you have to get ultra low profile ram to even fit under that beast.


----------



## Decoman

@ChronoBodi
There should be 40mm+ space for ram sticks, measured from the mobo surface (and I expect some trouble with the new Gskill Flare X sticks). Fyi, the photo doesn't actually show a mounted cpu cooler. Hopefully, AMD boards have the cpu heatspreader a little higher than the Intel boards, which might give me a couple of mm's extra. I expect to have to sand down the heatsink on the new ram sticks, just a little.

[ SOLVED! ]

I have used the flashback function on the Crosshair VI Hero mobo, I pressed the bios button for four seconds and let it go when it started blinking, though I don't know what to think of the result. I only have the board connected to the PSU (which should be ok), however, the manual doesn't say what happens after flashing the bios this way. The paper manual just says "The light goes out when the process of updating the BIOS is complete".

So far, and it has been five minutes, the bios button is steadily glowing blue still. I used an older USB stick which I did a quick format on before moving the 0902 bios file "c6h.cap" onto it (FAT) , and naming it, so it isn't a USB3 stick I am using. No folders, just the one bios file on the memory stick.

Now what? :| I guess I should just leave the thing alone for half an hour, but I don't know what happened to the flashback.

I used flashback one time earlier in a similar way, years ago, with my Maximus IV Extreme P67 board. And that went fine.

So, both the buttons are glowing steadily, one blue, and the clear CMOS is glowing orange'ish or something. The manual explicitly said the light would go out, which did not happen. Either the manual is wrong, or something went wrong I fear.

Edit: I checked the 0902 bios file again, with a new download, checked the file size, moved the new "C6H.CAP" file onto the memory stick, and flashed the bios again. I noticed that once the bios button starts blinking blue, it only blinked for about five seconds, which didn't seem long. Either indicative of the flashing being finished after five seconds, or something went wrong I fear.

The store that I bought the board from, was given the question, if this was a new board, or a board that had been returned, and I asked this, as this was the only board they had left. They told me this board came in the day before. I can't imagine I was given a bricked board, but I am open for the possibility.

Update: Oh, I found this info at Asus' website "If the light flashes for five seconds and turns stable, USB BIOS Flashback is not operating properly. " Weird, what did I do wrong?

Update2: Ah, I think I found an issue. The usb stick I used had previously been used for some other stuff, and had probably been formatted in some odd way. I will try with a new memory stick.

*Update3: Ah, now "flashback" seems to be working! Flashing in progress!







* The first memory stick I used, had some weird partitioning going on, and did not have FAT32, just FAT. Flashing is now done. The flashing process seemed to take, maybe a little over a minute for me on my computer.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> That is one fat big cooler... although, super powerful for just passive only.
> 
> Um, I'm not arguing why not there should be a passive cooler that big, but honestly i think a silent-tuned fan would save a lot of space along with a smaller heatsink. I mean, you can't even use the first PCI-E slot for GPU, and like, 3/4 of the RAM slot for tall ram. you have to get ultra low profile ram to even fit under that beast.


Will it keep your beer cold as well?


----------



## mus1mus

Well Asrock isn't so indestructible after all.









For memory timing talk, @chew* mentioned that EVEN memory dividers will default to EVEN memory timings and ODD clocks will use ODD timings for this platform.

Which explains why my 3200C13-13-13-13 in the bios would boot up to 3200C14-13-13-13. And to further the idea, my 3200-14-13-13-13 is more stable than 3200C14-14-14-14! Could only point towards AUTO Rules on AMD's implementation. And why the performance doesn't seem to follow Timings.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhoosier357*
> 
> I have those same sticks and the run XMP on my ASRock X370 Professional Gaming using beta bios 1.55 at 3200c14 without issue. HWINFO reports the chips are Samsung.


I have the same RAM (Samsung) and same motherboard (same bios) and i can't go further than 2933mhz cl15. What are your settings in bios ?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yeah i know all that from my x99 and z97 builds. but this board don't have anything about none of that sadly.
> 
> anywho
> 
> all i changed was putting all the voltages to auto (the chipset and the dram and the 1.8volt and all of those which i manually put at their nominal values) but kept the vcore the same as my previous test 1.425v @ 4.025ghz and it seems stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo. who knows. but i won't argue. now i can attempt higher core clocks and see if that was my issue all along.


89ºC VRM temp? Isn't that a bit on the high side? I wonder what vrm temp is considered safe for daily use.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh yea its god awful, and i love how he only gets 3 manufacturers to turn on AMD, out of the oh idk HUNDREDS of cooling manufacturers.
> 
> Even ekwb had time to make two different screw designs lol. One that uses their own backplate and one that uses the AMD one.


3 manufacturers to turn on AMD? Come on, Steve alone can tell 3 companies to not support AMD? riiiighhttt....

even if that was possible, it's pointless, as you said, there are way more than 3 companies to cool Ryzen just fine.

edit: googled around a bit, what's going on with NZXT and their bracket delay for am4? it's so weird, like, the other companies that uses Asetek AIOs can do brackets already, like Thermaltake, Corsair... actually, not sure, their Corsair Coolits work, but not sure if their Corsair Aseteks have same bracket or not
and so on...

So, Asetek, for some reason is ok with some companies but not NZXT? this is confusing.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> 89ºC VRM temp? Isn't that a bit on the high side? I wonder what vrm temp is considered safe for daily use.


Depends, some are in spec at 80c, others far lower.... While they may work til 120.


----------



## Decoman

Observation1:
The distance between the motherboard surface on a Crosshair VI Hero board, up to the top surface of the heatspreader of a 1800x Ryzen cpu, appear to be about 8mm.

Observation2:
Having seated the Ryzen 1800x cpu onto the Crosshair VI Hero mobo, placing my Nofan CR-95C passive cooler on the cpu heatspreader, seem to indicate, that the cooler bumps against the fancy plastic.. It is hard to see properly, but it looks that way. I guess I will have to sand down the plastic somehow, unless I am imagining things. It does look like there is less than a millimeter off. So close. *Update: the fancy plastic bends on touch, by about 2mm, so this might not be a problem after all.







*

Observation3:
Using a 39 mm tall piece of paper, measured by both a plastic ruler and a digital caliper, it seems that the distance between the mobo and the heatsink is 39mm, and not 40 mm, or 40+ mm, as I expected. Looks like I will have to sand down the brand new Gskill Flare X ram sticks. As for the cooler itself, I moved it a little off center, so that it wouldn't bump against the fancy plastic, so I think my measurement should be correct.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Observation1:
> The distance between the motherboard surface on a Crosshair VI Hero board, up to the top surface of the heatspreader of a 1800x Ryzen cpu, appear to be about 8mm.
> 
> Observation2:
> Having seated the Ryzen 1800x cpu onto the Crosshair VI Hero mobo, placing my Nofan CR-95C passive cooler on the cpu heatspreader, seem to indicate, that the cooler bumps against the fancy plastic.. It is hard to see properly, but it looks that way. I guess I will have to sand down the plastic somehow, unless I am imagining things. It does look like there is less than a millimeter off. So close.
> 
> Observation3:
> Using a 39 mm tall piece of paper, measured by both a plastic ruler and a digital caliper, it seems that the distance between the mobo and the heatsink is 39mm, and not 40 mm, or 40+ mm, as I expected. Looks like I will have to sand down the brand new Gskill Flare X ram sticks. As for the cooler itself, I moved it a little off center, so that it wouldn't bump against the fancy plastic, so I think my measurement should be correct.


Where is the heat going to exit this build?

To be more precise, I see a fanless psu in photo with vents into case, to low or no rpm gpu , venting ....to case? Where nice warm 60 c air is ... rising, through awesome looking passive cooling, ( I want one. Would definitely paint plastic ) and .... vent through case top
?


----------



## Decoman

@yendor

I must have an opening at the top like this. This is a bit experimental, so I don't know for sure how it all will end up.



Btw, in order to fit the AM3 bracket onto the Crosshair VI Hero board, I had to cut off most part of the side of the bracket. I also used a dust mask for safety.


Here the AM3 bracket has been screwed onto the board together with the AM3 backplate. The gap at the left side between the bracket and the capacitors or whatever, is now about 1.5mm. Notice in the photo, how I drew a "circle" line with my pen on the fancy platic, which indicate what part of the plastic that *may have to* be sanded down. It is so difficult to see, with the motherboard inside the case.


Observation4: Looking closer at the fancy plastic close to the i/o shield, having removed the cpu cooler and put it away, when I touch the fancy plastic, it bends, and bends as much as 2mm downwards, *which makes me think that I can just ignore this problem, and just fit the cooler as I please*.







On a really close look, it seems that, if the cooler do touch the fancy plastic, it would be in a very small area, maybe 0.5 x 0.5 cm, or so, if even colliding. Hard to tell for sure.


----------



## cyenz

Finally got my RAM to 3200! I was so dumb by not changing SOC voltage earlier. I was able to do 2933 with SOC voltage on auto, but auto always gave me 0.875 even though it states that 0.9125 is the default voltage. I bumped the SOC voltage to 1.0V and voilá, can boot into windows with 3200, i was never able to boot further than the BIOS with 3200mhz! If some has an Prime X370-PRO give the soc voltage a go if you were having problems with DDR with Samsung bdie chips.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather odd considering I actually went the other way, to 16:10. Your ultrawides seem so... strretched.


Well I have the 34 inch so even 16:9 is still 27inch 1440p. Not a bad plan B.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> hey anyone else with asrock killer sli/ac mobo... http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip isn't listed on their website BUT the link and file exists. i'm going to try it now wish me luck


Yeah, we found this a few days back. Just the same as the current beta. Don't bother.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Not I. Highest I've gotten is 4.075 GHz non-AVX and 4.0 GHz AVX
> That's going to vary from board to board. The numbers have been very consistent from my Taichi, but others . . .
> It should go like this:
> 
> 3200 CL/CAS14
> 3466 CL/CAS15
> 3733 CL/CAS16
> 4000 CL/CAS17
> 
> *Though for Ryzen, all timings have to be even, so if you dial in CL/CAS17 it will either a). crash or b). automatically round up t*o 18
> Try for CAS18, otherwise you will be stuck with 20.
> Ducktales is best viewed in the only true resolution ratio: 4:3
> 
> Though 5:4 is certainly acceptable.
> Your board is basically the same as mine (I'm running the X370 Taichi). I have had good luck with this kit:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236045&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> For the money I think you can do better with some high-end Trident Z, but I couldn't stand the oversized heatspreaders.
> Sounds like my machine.
> I certainly hope so. I want to push these sticks to DDR4-3733 or higher. 3200 is nice, but i want moar powar!!!


Literally the only cas rating my PC will boot at right now is 15 lol. Not even xmp timings at 2133 or 2400 will boot (16 18 18 38). The 4000 kit i ordered is cas 19, so im guessing that i should try 15 15 15 36 at 3200?


----------



## yoyo711

Hi

Just got MSI motherboards from MC.
When I OC at 1.3V for 3.9GHz
My CPU core speed 1.5GHz to 3.9GHz(which is turbo) But when I used ASUS PRIME X370-PRO it stay(fix) at 3.9GHz
How can I disable turbo mode at MSI Motherboards bio

Please let me know

Thank you


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just got MSI motherboards from MC.
> When I OC at 1.3V for 3.9GHz
> My CPU core speed 1.5GHz to 3.9GHz(which is turbo) But when I used ASUS PRIME X370-PRO it stay(fix) at 3.9GHz
> How can I disable turbo mode at MSI Motherboards bio
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thank you


Why would you want to disable downclocking? Be happy it works on yours, most boards this does not function correctly lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@Decoman

Added your info to DB, link is in OP of thread in my signature. When you have your rig up and running be interesting to have your share on clocks, temps, etc.


----------



## Decoman

@gupsterg

Very well.

Estimated time of completion of my build = about a week (some essential parts was recently ordered online)


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why would you want to disable downclocking? Be happy it works on yours, most boards this does not function correctly lol.


Thanks


----------



## madhoosier357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> I have the same RAM (Samsung) and same motherboard (same bios) and i can't go further than 2933mhz cl15. What are your settings in bios ?


I just set everything to Auto (CPU and RAM) and select the XMP profile. Then F10, save and reboot. Once I do that, I can muck with other things without the speed dropping to 2133. But, if I change the CPU or something else RAM or CPU wise at the same time, save and reboot, it reverts about 50% of the time.

And it always goes back to 2133 if the overclock fails. The BIOS will say 3200, but it boots at 2133, so I have to set the XMP profile and everything else back to auto, save, reboot, then enter bios and change to XMP profile, save, reboot, and its back to 3200. Its a PITA, but it works.

I can get BIOS pics if you want, but the BIOS is the same as the CPUz shots.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i just ran into a very odd bug. I fired up WoW today to do some stuff and noticed my game was extremely choppy, wrote it off to WoW downloading stuff or something. I then opened overwatch and noticed the same thing happen (OW usually butter smooth). I then turned off vsync to see what the FPS were doing, it was ALL over the place. Just standing still with no characters on screen in training room, my fps was jumping from 70-160 fps, up and down up and down, ive never seen anything like it. I just restarted the PC and everything is fixed, i have no idea what that was.

I will say i did open up HWinfo while this was happening and it was boosting to 3900mhz, i have it set to 3800 and have never seen it go above that number previously (as xfr is supposed to be disabled at this point).

Very very weird, any idea what this could have been?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I dunno, for space-challenged people, AIOs have their use.


Absolutely.

450D slighlty modified.

2 Aio slightly modified.


----------



## Cannon19932006

I keep seeing that the temp before throttling is 75c or 95c when factoring the offset on the R7 1700x and 1800x, is there actually any confirmation of a max temperature before shutdown or throttle?

I know i've had my 1700 well above the 75c point and that there isn't supposed to be an offset on the 1700. If the throttle limit isn't 75c where is this rumor continually coming from?

http://valid.x86.fr/idyahg


----------



## Frikencio

I've been at 80ºC and no throttling. R7 1700 @ 1.5v.

Throttling could be as high as 95ºC but the Sense Mi technology will take care under the hood and you wont even notice it trottles.


----------



## navjack27

It's been impossible to get legit stable anything over 4ghz. I'm happy with that tho for now. I'll grab an ASRock fatality professional at some point to go along with my x99 system. More power phases plus that bclk gen just in case. Seems the killer SLI/ac is more of a general purpose fake high end x370 board. It has compatability for the upcoming APUs so yeah.


----------



## chew*

Guys might want to try (KISS) keep it simple stupid method and go back to the AMD basics,

Find max core in prime with low mem

Find max mem/fabric with locked low cpu speed ( no turbo no XFR )

Then try to mix it all together.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ahhh gamernexus, the joke of the internet. I don't even need to watch the video to know that he puts blame on AMD lol.


Holy hell GamerNexus must have annoyed you to no end for you to make this post without any previous context.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Finally got my RAM to 3200! I was so dumb by not changing SOC voltage earlier. I was able to do 2933 with SOC voltage on auto, but auto always gave me 0.875 even though it states that 0.9125 is the default voltage. I bumped the SOC voltage to 1.0V and voilá, can boot into windows with 3200, i was never able to boot further than the BIOS with 3200mhz! If some has an Prime X370-PRO give the soc voltage a go if you were having problems with DDR with Samsung bdie chips.


What are your memory settings at? 14-14-14-38 ? 1T or 2T? and is your system 100% stable? Also can you please tell me what I would be losing if I went with the Asus Prime mobo instead of the Crosshair? For $100 cheaper what do I lose?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Holy hell GamerNexus must have annoyed you to no end for you to make this post without any previous context.


Oh if youve kept up with Ryzen reviews and previews youll see how hard they got trashed by other reviewers for posting misinformation and just flat out fake instruction. They said the w10 instructions was the problem yet every other reviewers and including microsoft said um NO lol.

He's just a tool man its pretty bad, you can tell by his reviews of AMD gpu/cpu products, its almost as bad as pcper. The rx480 is a stellar card but when he compares it to the gtx 1060 hes like oh the gtx 1060 is MILES ahead and a better card (when it really isnt and is more expensive lol)


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> What are your memory settings at? 14-14-14-38 ? 1T or 2T? and is your system 100% stable? Also can you please tell me what I would be losing if I went with the Asus Prime mobo instead of the Crosshair? For $100 cheaper what do I lose?


Not totally, cant pass y-cruncher tests at 3200 unfortunately, the rest seems ok, at least i can get into windows and do normal tasks like gaming, didnt before.

If you can get the Crosshair go for it, its a superior MB with pstate overclock which X370 Pro lacks (really hope they introduce it in a later version).


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> They said the w10 instructions was the problem yet every other reviewers and including microsoft said um NO lol.


And yet a fairly recent Windows update seems to have increased Ryzen performance by a good amount in some games. I've even seen videos comparing recent performance versus performance a few weeks previous. Same settings and BIOS versions were used, yet the performance was better by like 15% or something.

So, whether or not Microshaft said "No" or not, _something_ they did improved performance. It's hard to believe that wasn't a scheduler update of some sort.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Oh if youve kept up with Ryzen reviews and previews youll see how hard they got trashed by other reviewers for posting misinformation and just flat out fake instruction. They said the w10 instructions was the problem yet every other reviewers and including microsoft said um NO lol.
> 
> He's just a tool man its pretty bad, you can tell by his reviews of AMD gpu/cpu products, its almost as bad as pcper. The rx480 is a stellar card but when he compares it to the gtx 1060 hes like oh the gtx 1060 is MILES ahead and a better card (when it really isnt and is more expensive lol)


So he benchmarked the GTX1060 and RX480, saw that the GTX1060 had better benchmark results... so he said the GTX1060 performed better.
Damn what a shill.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Not totally, cant pass y-cruncher tests at 3200 unfortunately, the rest seems ok, at least i can get into windows and do normal tasks like gaming, didnt before.
> 
> If you can get the Crosshair go for it, its a superior MB with pstate overclock which X370 Pro lacks (really hope they introduce it in a later version).


I don't think I would ever mess around with pstate. Does the Prime have bclk settings, because I would use those to tweak an overclock though. I mean I
pretty much would just like to do an easy 3.9-4ghz overclock with 3200mhz ram speed on a Prime, I don't need all the LED ****. But I would really like
32gb memory instead of 16gb, so I might wait to see what mobo can do 32gb at 3200mhz with future bios updates and then pick that one. I have NO problem
paying a lot for a good 32gb ddr4 kit, but not if it won't go at 3200 or above due to ****ty mobo issues.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Guys might want to try (KISS) keep it simple stupid method and go back to the AMD basics,
> 
> Find max core in prime with low mem
> 
> Find max mem/fabric with locked low cpu speed ( no turbo no XFR )
> 
> Then try to mix it all together.


Literally all I do lol.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Has anyone here been able to achieve more than 3000mhz in RAM speed? If so, can you post benchmarks on games improvements?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> And yet a fairly recent Windows update seems to have increased Ryzen performance by a good amount in some games. I've even seen videos comparing recent performance versus performance a few weeks previous. Same settings and BIOS versions were used, yet the performance was better by like 15% or something.
> 
> So, whether or not Microshaft said "No" or not, _something_ they did improved performance. It's hard to believe that wasn't a scheduler update of some sort.


Yea idk hes all over the place with his comments, i might have gotten it backwards and he said microsoft wasn't the issue "the silver bullet" article type thing, and i think every other reviewer called him out on it. I don't really care to remember because he's idiotic but that sounds more likely.

We all knew something was up, even though AMD said there was no issue and Microsoft did so glad its working its way towards a fix. For me in Rust using balanced instead of hp mode works MUCH better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> So he benchmarked the GTX1060 and RX480, saw that the GTX1060 had better benchmark results... so he said the GTX1060 performed better.
> Damn what a shill.


No i was talking about pcper not gameridiot lol, guess you missed reading that part. And no even when the rx 480 was miles ahead (and is even more ahead now) they still tell people to buy the more expensive option even though in most games, performance is IDENTICAL.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I don't think I would ever mess around with pstate. Does the Prime have bclk settings, because I would use those to tweak an overclock though. I mean I
> pretty much would just like to do an easy 3.9-4ghz overclock with 3200mhz ram speed on a Prime, I don't need all the LED ****. But I would really like
> 32gb memory instead of 16gb, so I might wait to see what mobo can do 32gb at 3200mhz with future bios updates and then pick that one. I have NO problem
> paying a lot for a good 32gb ddr4 kit, but not if it won't go at 3200 or above due to ****ty mobo issues.


Prime has no bclk generator. 32GBP kit would face problems at current time being either dual rank 16gb x 2 or 8gb x 4. Best seen for 16gb x 2 has been rare success at 2933 with 2400 or lower more likely. Keep checking though,New agesa and bios updates may change this. Amd says memory compatibility should be much better by may


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thinking of going Ryzen instead of a new Kaby lake build. Ryzen will help with compiling for sure when I code, but worried about the SMT and memory bugs and gaming. Any suggestions or idea if they will be able to fix some of these issues?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I keep seeing that the temp before throttling is 75c or 95c when factoring the offset on the R7 1700x and 1800x, is there actually any confirmation of a max temperature before shutdown or throttle?
> 
> I know i've had my 1700 well above the 75c point and that there isn't supposed to be an offset on the 1700. If the throttle limit isn't 75c where is this rumor continually coming from?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/idyahg


Do yourself a favor and buy a cheap thermal gun. 1.46v is going to be brutal on the Tomahawks VRM, I wouldn't be surprised if all the throttling is being caused by the VRMS hitting max temps or exceeding efficient tolerance for the VRM.

It also doesn't seem like HWinfo has a reading for any of your VRM temps. If I were you, I wouldn't push past 1.35-1.375v until I have a good idea of how hot the VRM's are on your board.

edit*

The temperature offset isn't a rumor, it was officially stated by AMD for the 1700X and 1800X due to cooling policies. The temperature being reported will also vary from vendor to vendor, and bios to bios currently.


----------



## lastguytom

No

Asrock is not bricked from what read their boards are closest to being good for ryzen memory wise. AMD rush the release motherboard manufactures has to get the boards out.

I am not sure but bios updates for x370 are coming out faster than acme on a teenager.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My current 1800x seems stable @4Ghz 3200Mhz CAS 14 using 1.44v-1.45v running RealBench for a few hours. I'm guessing this is roughly on par with the average results?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My current 1800x seems stable @4Ghz 3200Mhz CAS 14 using 1.44v-1.45v running RealBench for a few hours. I'm guessing this is roughly on par with the average results?


How did you get 4 sticks running at 3200?

I have two sticks and cant go above 2400 lol.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I keep seeing that the temp before throttling is 75c or 95c when factoring the offset on the R7 1700x and 1800x, is there actually any confirmation of a max temperature before shutdown or throttle?
> 
> I know i've had my 1700 well above the 75c point and that there isn't supposed to be an offset on the 1700. If the throttle limit isn't 75c where is this rumor continually coming from?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/idyahg


Per AMD 95c. I suppose they're official enough. There was a 75c thermal mentioned that was unrelated to tj or tctl early in different technical reviews. When you mix that with an offset that increases temps reported to be 95 and people knowing 95 is tctl max before throttling they do some math in their heads and think this thing is gonna throttle at 75, and start talking about that and then all people notice is 75 again... Add to this the fact that some implementations of software have attempted to correct for the 20degree offset, which I suppose would be fine on an X chip but now you have 1700 owners who, probably briefly I hope, see their chips at lower than ambient temps. More worriesome would be owners who think they're still getting an offset when chips read near 95 in their software. But then you'll be looking at throttling...

If I remember correctly tctl is not just a single sensor. But it's still, per AMD.95c.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How did you get 4 sticks running at 3200?
> 
> I have two sticks and cant go above 2400 lol.


Only have 2 sticks installed at the moment. Will try 4 at a later date.


----------



## savagebunny

I may have either found a bug with my board or a bug with the BIOS in general. Biostar GT7

When I try and set my RAM to 3200 (or high speed) at the time or release when I wasn't sure of the settings 100% of the time, it would do its normal POST loop, I turn off the system wipe CMOS and go about my day. I try and go back to my OC, but lower the RAM speed, loosen the timings where it shouldn't cause any issues. I've repeated this test 3 times and can't reproduce it any other way.

The main issue following up the POST loop and wiping CMOS. Seems that voltage control via the BIOS is totally bugged and thrown out the Window. When the 1700 goes into its auto OC mode, the voltages are way under spec from what I'm normally seeing them at.

BUG test:

For 3.8 Ghz stable test I know which is stable, when I believe the BIOS is bugged and LLC
Set to 1.226v via Biostar software, voltage becomes 1.226/1.232, (1.226 doesn't happen when it isn't bugged) at IDLE

Once loaded, it crashes and dips down way to either 1.13 (CPU-z) or 1.156 (HWiNFO) (loss of 0.076-0.102mV)

Once the issue is "FIXED". I am unsure how to fix this, I can't get it fixed on BIOS 1(via BIOS Switch), I am now running primarily on switch 2.

3.8Ghz testing again, set it to 1.226v via Biostar sofware, voltage is a steady now 1.232, loads now at 1.243 (CPU-z and HWiNFO). This is also with LLC 'Auto'.

tl;dr Once I go into a POST loop, causes the BIOS/Board to frantically lose control of voltage control properly for the chip, and isn't no longer stable on stock or OC.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Only have 2 sticks installed at the moment. Will try 4 at a later date.


To get two sticks working at 3200 did you have to increase any voltages other than ram volts?


----------



## Jubijub

hello,

Considering Zen 1800X or 6900K with 64Gb on 4 sticks (G.Skill Trident).

How high could I go with the 1800X ? while a bit less good than the 6900K, it is also massively cheaper in terms of platform costs...


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and buy a cheap thermal gun. 1.46v is going to be brutal on the Tomahawks VRM, I wouldn't be surprised if all the throttling is being caused by the VRMS hitting max temps or exceeding efficient tolerance for the VRM.
> 
> It also doesn't seem like HWinfo has a reading for any of your VRM temps. If I were you, I wouldn't push past 1.35-1.375v until I have a good idea of how hot the VRM's are on your board.
> 
> edit*
> 
> The temperature offset isn't a rumor, it was officially stated by AMD for the 1700X and 1800X due to cooling policies. The temperature being reported will also vary from vendor to vendor, and bios to bios currently.


I don't run 4GHz 24/7, it was only to prove to someone else that the chip does not throttle at 75c like he was telling others and I needed a lot of voltage to push past 75c on my NH-D15.

Don't worry about my VRM's I'm very aware of what they are and how they work, all my post is pertaining to is the actual temperature limit of Ryzen, not anything about the offset or what voltage it can handle or how hot my MSI VRM may or may not be.

The rumor, if you re-read my post is that there is 75c throttle limit. I'm not arguing the fact that there is an offset, which has been clearly stated by AMD.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> hello,
> 
> Considering Zen 1800X or 6900K with 64Gb on 4 sticks (G.Skill Trident).
> 
> How high could I go with the 1800X ? while a bit less good than the 6900K, it is also massively cheaper in terms of platform costs...


IMO the best way to do ryzen is buy a 1700 and a b350 motherboard, set overclock to 3800 and volts to 1.25. This is doable with stock cooler and will beat the 1800x on multithreaded tasks.


----------



## bloot

Trying 4GHz, pretty stable so far in everything I throwed at it.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> hello,
> 
> Considering Zen 1800X or 6900K with 64Gb on 4 sticks (G.Skill Trident).
> 
> How high could I go with the 1800X ? while a bit less good than the 6900K, it is also massively cheaper in terms of platform costs...
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the best way to do ryzen is buy a 1700 and a b350 motherboard, set overclock to 3800 and volts to 1.25. This is doable with stock cooler and will beat the 1800x on multithreaded tasks.
Click to expand...

If he's looking at a 6900K and 64GB of RAM he probably needs to do some professional workloads. I wouldn't cheap out on a b350 board...def go X370. For the chip though I wouldn't expect to get any higher than 4GHz whether you get an 1800X or a 1700. You might be able to get 100-200 MHz higher on an 1800X but whether that is worth it for you is a personal choice.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> IMO the best way to do ryzen is buy a 1700 and a b350 motherboard, set overclock to 3800 and volts to 1.25. This is doable with stock cooler and will beat the 1800x on multithreaded tasks.


I currently own a [email protected] that out performs a 1800x at stock on game / anything requiring high IPC.
I am also considering a 6900K that can also reach 4.0 with no problem
So 1800x stock perf is not sufficient in that context, and I want to know how much I can compensate that


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thinking of going Ryzen instead of a new Kaby lake build. Ryzen will help with compiling for sure when I code, but worried about the SMT and memory bugs and gaming. Any suggestions or idea if they will be able to fix some of these issues?


Memory speeds are probably going to be improved first when new agesa is used in bios updates on a vendor by vendor basis. That should be coming out soonish. AMD says may which makes me think larger updates to microcode are still ahead. SMT is probably going to be up to developer side of things which means some will, some won't. Not every motherboard will support turning off SMT.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I currently own a [email protected] that out performs a 1800x at stock on game / anything requiring high IPC.
> I am also considering a 6900K that can also reach 4.0 with no problem
> So 1800x stock perf is not sufficient in that context, and I want to know how much I can compensate that


Buy the 6900k. you will be happier.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I currently own a [email protected] that out performs a 1800x at stock on game / anything requiring high IPC.
> I am also considering a 6900K that can also reach 4.0 with no problem
> So 1800x stock perf is not sufficient in that context, and I want to know how much I can compensate that


1800X should be able to reach 4.0GHz as long as you have a motherboard with decent VRMs and a decent cooler. Many 1700s should be able to do this as well.
As far as IPC it's about the same as Broadwell AFAIK as long as you can run the memory at 3200MHz or so, which you can do now with certain sticks and boards, and probably with most 3200-rated sticks on most boards come May. Broadwell can probably clock a little higher so if that is worth an extra $500-$800 for the platform then go for Broadwell. For 99.9% of people the Broadwell chips are obsolete. You can make a case for Skylake or Kaby Lake on IPC but would be hard pressed to make one for Broadwell-E.


----------



## bluej511

Ok so for @gupsterg and anyone else keeping up, i did a 30min realbench, still 0 WHEA errors.

DMM still shows 1.268 BUT hwinfo64 shows VDDCR_CPU at an average of 1.200v so not sure which one to believe at this point. If hwinfo64 is correct I'm doing 3.8ghz at 1.2v fully stable. My offset is set to -.100mv i believe (id have to go back to double check but pretty sure thats where i left it could be wrong though)

Tctl only reach 48°C (the cpu temp sensor was stuck at 40°C) and water temp was 30°C throughout the whole test. I have a 360 in push/pull and a 240 in push with all fans around 1100rpm (quiet noctuas).

Would love to try for 4.0ghz but right now i have no idea which voltage to believe in haha.

Pretty happy with it so far though seems to be well below what some people are seeing. I did notice that playing Rust balanced mode works much better as it only uses half the ccx, the other half pretty much just sits at 0%.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> I currently own a [email protected] that out performs a 1800x at stock on game / anything requiring high IPC.
> I am also considering a 6900K that can also reach 4.0 with no problem
> So 1800x stock perf is not sufficient in that context, and I want to know how much I can compensate that


It depends on the workload for which you need 64gb ram. Not going to see high speed out of a 4x16 kit.


----------



## finalheaven

@bluej511

Despite our prior conversations, you really do have an awesome chip. I would go for 3.9Ghz first and see how much you need for that. And then go for 4.0Ghz if its within your acceptable voltage threshold. There will be a point where you will need to dramatically increase volts to reach stability, but it appears you can reach 3.9Ghz before that, and possibly 4.0Ghz.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So... just turned on my set-up, now with a C6H. WAY less hassle than the Prime was, I'm glad I swapped the board even though I had to pay 120$ more for it. Getting the rest of my WC gear tomorrow so then I can finally trt toying around with the clock speeds a bit (no major upgrades, just getting another 8 fans for a p/p set-up and prettying up some mods that I have done to my case).


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Trying 4GHz, pretty stable so far in everything I throwed at it.


Everyone's interpretation of stable is different, depends on what you plan to do with your computer. I only run my 1700 at 3.8 but I can run IntelBurnTest at maximum at 1.274v. That's stable to me, mite not be to others.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

If your doing mostly professional at tasks then Ryzen is the best. It trades blows with the 6900K and TBH if your going to OC even the 325$ 1700 trades blows with the 6900k. The only argument to get anything else would be Kaby for gaming but with faster memory putting the Ryzen on par for the most part not even sure that's a great argument anymore. Here's the thing Ryzen is getting better w updates and optimization and Kaby is already optimized.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly*
> 
> Everyone's interpretation of stable is different, depends on what you plan to do with your computer. I only run my 1700 at 3.8 but I can run IntelBurnTest at maximum at 2.274v. That's stable to me, mite not be to others.


Of course, I said pretty stable so far in my tests, which are blender, intelburn test, gaming, encoding and other task I tried. I just raised the vddcr soc a bit as I readed in this thread, and it's working, at least for now.

Greetings.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Also think their is some validity to a windows issue cause I took a windows update and it Improved my performance in ME Andromeda for sure. Playing ME on Ryzen 1700 3.7 (for now cooler coming) with a OCed gtx 970 1080p ultra preset. Used to hold 60fps 75-80% of the time. After Windows update it almost never drops below 60fps . I even went back and played the areas that I noticed it struggling before and it was much better.


----------



## bardacuda

Also keep in mind that X399 16-core zen chips will probably be out within a year. And who knows? Maybe even 32-core chips not long after that. I remember reading articles maybe a year ago or so that AMD was working on making 32-core zen chips for servers and supercomputers. If you need multi-threaded performance, (Ry)zen is the way to go.

Ah forget 'thinking I read a year ago'. It is def a thing. And on dual socket boards for 64 cores.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/08/the_italian_job_amd_goes_to_naples/

https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/amd-naples-server-processor-more-cores-bandwidth-memory-than-intel/

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3177714/servers/amd-hopes-to-break-intel-server-dominance-with-new-32-core-naples-chip.html

Oh and also those Naples chips should be available within a few months.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Despite our prior conversations, you really do have an awesome chip. I would go for 3.9Ghz first and see how much you need for that. And then go for 4.0Ghz if its within your acceptable voltage threshold. There will be a point where you will need to dramatically increase volts to reach stability, but it appears you can reach 3.9Ghz before that, and possibly 4.0Ghz.


Oh yea no worries man, a little constructive criticism never hurt anyone haha.

Not sure which voltage to believe, i mean if it is indeed 1.200 measured at the vrm thru hwinfo64 that would be pretty ridiculous, but then again all my motherboard sensors are frozen including vcore on the motherboard section of hwinfo64.

Seems like i got lucky like i did my first 4690k which isn't bad. Temperatures are fine as well just not sure if there correct, then again it is soldered, has a thinner IHS then Intel does so not sure. 48°C would be 1°C less then my 4690k but at almost double the wattage.

Not sure what to believe.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Also keep in mind that X399 16-core zen chips will probably be out within a year. And who knows? Maybe even 32-core chips not long after that. I remember reading articles maybe a year ago or so that AMD was working on making 32-core zen chips for servers and supercomputers. If you need multi-threaded performance, (Ry)zen is the way to go.
> 
> Ah forget 'thinking I read a year ago'. It is def a thing. And on dual socket boards for 64 cores.
> 
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/08/the_italian_job_amd_goes_to_naples/


Considering they had 16 core Piledriver/Vishera/Abu Dhabi CPUs for the enterprise market back in 2012 I would really be surprised if we don't see at least 16 core CPUs based on Zen. And as you said 32 core designs doesn't seem that far off either.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Of course, I said pretty stable so far in my tests, which are blender, intelburn test, gaming, encoding and other task I tried. I just raised the vddcr soc a bit as I readed in this thread, and it's working, at least for now.
> 
> Greetings.


I think intelburn test is the way to go. I ran Prime95 at 3.8 and 1.250v and all seemed fine. But to run intelburn test on maximum, I had to go to 1.274v. Anyway good luck, sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Considering they had 16 core Piledriver/Vishera/Abu Dhabi CPUs for the enterprise market back in 2012 I would really be surprised if we don't see at least 16 core CPUs based on Zen. And as you said 32 core designs doesn't seem that far off either.


You're right. I just went and got caught up on the subject. 16- and 32-core chips should be in the wild by the second half of this year.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Considering they had 16 core Piledriver/Vishera/Abu Dhabi CPUs for the enterprise market back in 2012 I would really be surprised if we don't see at least 16 core CPUs based on Zen. And as you said 32 core designs doesn't seem that far off either.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I just went and got caught up on the subject. 16- and 32-core chips should be in the wild by the second half of this year.
Click to expand...

But the 32 core design is going to be more TDP limited where 16 core seems to be more at the peak of performance, offering essentially 2 1700's in 1 die. But same time is Alot to cool.

I hope its still Am4 mounts considering I imagine the chip size is going to be alot larger.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 1800X should be able to reach 4.0GHz as long as you have a motherboard with decent VRMs and a decent cooler. Many 1700s should be able to do this as well.
> As far as IPC it's about the same as Broadwell AFAIK as long as you can run the memory at 3200MHz or so, which you can do now with certain sticks and boards, and probably with most 3200-rated sticks on most boards come May. Broadwell can probably clock a little higher so if that is worth an extra $500-$800 for the platform then go for Broadwell. For 99.9% of people the Broadwell chips are obsolete. You can make a case for Skylake or Kaby Lake on IPC but would be hard pressed to make one for Broadwell-E.


Cf below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It depends on the workload for which you need 64gb ram. Not going to see high speed out of a 4x16 kit.


See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> If your doing mostly professional at tasks then Ryzen is the best. It trades blows with the 6900K and TBH if your going to OC even the 325$ 1700 trades blows with the 6900k. The only argument to get anything else would be Kaby for gaming but with faster memory putting the Ryzen on par for the most part not even sure that's a great argument anymore. Here's the thing Ryzen is getting better w updates and optimization and Kaby is already optimized.


I plan to use this to drive a multi-GPU machine learning / data science rig. I will have 2x 1080Ti, and may add more in the future. That explains the 64Gb.
But I also game every now and then, and photo editing.

My first issue with Ryzen is that at stock, it doesn't even beat my 4yo CPU @ 4.0 on things like game
On pro things, it beats my current CPU, but vs a 6900 @ stock , if you exclude video encoding it is not that great (-30% on Winrar,-10% on compiling, etc), and the 6900K can trivialy get to 4.0, where it is also an improvement over my old CPU)

Hence my question on OC, but if the ceiling is 4.0 that is probably not going to be good enough
I might also wait this summer to see the new platform that will replace X99, but then I would run in the same teething problems a the new AMD platform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Also keep in mind that X399 16-core zen chips will probably be out within a year. And who knows? Maybe even 32-core chips not long after that. I remember reading articles maybe a year ago or so that AMD was working on making 32-core zen chips for servers and supercomputers. If you need multi-threaded performance, (Ry)zen is the way to go.


On pure multithreaded yes, but I want a good balance with IPC, that Ryzen doesn't provide at stock


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> My first issue with Ryzen is that at stock, it doesn't even beat my 4yo CPU @ 4.0 on things like game
> On pro things, it beats my current CPU, but vs a 6900 @ stock , if you exclude video encoding it is not that great (-30% on Winrar,-10% on compiling, etc), and the 6900K can trivialy get to 4.0, where it is also an improvement over my old CPU)
> 
> Hence my question on OC, but if the ceiling is 4.0 that is probably not going to be good enough
> I might also wait this summer to see the new platform that will replace X99, but then I would run in the same teething problems a the new AMD platform
> On pure multithreaded yes, but I want a good balance with IPC, that Ryzen doesn't provide at stock


That's why I say the extra $500-$800 platform cost for 10% more per-core performance with a higher-clocked Broadwell may be worth it to you. For most people it won't be but for specific professional workloads where you can simply get more work done and earn more money with a faster PC, it may make sense.


----------



## mus1mus

16C/32T chips will be on a different socket from 32C/64T Naples.

SP3r2 = 16C/32T = Consumer oriented platform.
Naples will be OEM.

There are also rumors of 12C/24T chips.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Cf below
> See below
> I plan to use this to drive a multi-GPU machine learning / data science rig. I will have 2x 1080Ti, and may add more in the future. That explains the 64Gb.
> But I also game every now and then, and photo editing.
> 
> My first issue with Ryzen is that at stock, it doesn't even beat my 4yo CPU @ 4.0 on things like game
> On pro things, it beats my current CPU, but vs a 6900 @ stock , if you exclude video encoding it is not that great (-30% on Winrar,-10% on compiling, etc), and the 6900K can trivialy get to 4.0, where it is also an improvement over my old CPU)
> 
> Hence my question on OC, but if the ceiling is 4.0 that is probably not going to be good enough
> I might also wait this summer to see the new platform that will replace X99, but then I would run in the same teething problems a the new AMD platform
> On pure multithreaded yes, but I want a good balance with IPC, that Ryzen doesn't provide at stock


Considering you are going for a multi GPU setup, and may be adding more than 2 cards in the future. x99 may be the best option based purely on the fact that it has more PCI-e lanes. Ryzen represents a step up from z270 in terms of productivity, but x99 still has some massive features for those that actually need them. The price though might not make it worth it for even the most professional users.


----------



## bardacuda

I'm sure there will be a wide range of chips between 8 and 32 cores. Obviously the higher-core-count chips will have lower clocks and throughput per core, so that's something to consider. It seems jubijub needs single-thread performance as well so I guess those will be off the radar for him.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 16C/32T chips will be on a different socket from 32C/64T Naples.
> 
> SP3r2 = 16C/32T = Consumer oriented platform.
> Naples will be OEM.
> 
> There are also rumors of 12C/24T chips.


What will be really interesting if it has better Clockability. If not I'm ok Passing it until next generation of X399 or w/e they call it. I imagine X399 will have a 8c a 12 and a 16, At least that makes sense to me. Hell maybe even a 14 since its just another binning step.

If its no better overclocking and just a carbon copy of current Zen architecture don't get me wrong its going to be fantastic, They do need to tighten up the infinity fabric stuff a bit more, but for me at least I'd be looking for optimization on the architecture now. And then Definately a 12c chip would be right up my alley, whichever one can offer the best balance of Performance across say 8 cores, and still good single threaded.


----------



## navjack27

yo let's take this back to the orig context of the thread. how many owners of Ryzen are doing 24/7 4ghz or more? i've finished and settled on what i have in my signature. 4ghz 1.375v and i won't fuss with it until may when the microcode updates are set to come out AND i get higher speed ram AND i get a new motherboard. but again, all that in may.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> What will be really interesting if it has better Clockability. If not I'm ok Passing it until next generation of X399 or w/e they call it. I imagine X399 will have a 8c a 12 and a 16, At least that makes sense to me. Hell maybe even a 14 since its just another binning step.
> 
> If its no better overclocking and just a carbon copy of current Zen architecture don't get me wrong its going to be fantastic, They do need to tighten up the infinity fabric stuff a bit more, but for me at least I'd be looking for optimization on the architecture now. And then Definately a 12c chip would be right up my alley, whichever one can offer the best balance of Performance across say 8 cores, and still good single threaded.


Imagine stacking 2 1800Xs into a single chip with TDP and Power Limitations. So don't expect them to hit 1800X clocks.

8C/16T will not be offered on that platform - hint, Quad-Channel memory.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yo let's take this back to the orig context of the thread. how many owners of Ryzen are doing 24/7 4ghz or more? i've finished and settled on what i have in my signature. 4ghz 1.375v and i won't fuss with it until may when the microcode updates are set to come out AND i get higher speed ram AND i get a new motherboard. but again, all that in may.


I think everybody should post their results in gupsterg's thread so he can add it to the Ryzen data sheet so that newcomers considering Ryzen have some hard data to base their purchasing decisions on and OCers can get a ballpark idea of what they can expect.

@gupsterg

Might be handy to add a cell for benchmark scores too that people can fill out just so people have a way of comparing IPC to other CPU µarchs...even if it's just a cinebench multithread score.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Cf below
> See below
> I plan to use this to drive a multi-GPU machine learning / data science rig. I will have 2x 1080Ti, and may add more in the future. That explains the 64Gb.
> But I also game every now and then, and photo editing.
> 
> My first issue with Ryzen is that at stock, it doesn't even beat my 4yo CPU @ 4.0 on things like game
> On pro things, it beats my current CPU, but vs a 6900 @ stock , if you exclude video encoding it is not that great (-30% on Winrar,-10% on compiling, etc), and the 6900K can trivialy get to 4.0, where it is also an improvement over my old CPU)
> 
> Hence my question on OC, but if the ceiling is 4.0 that is probably not going to be good enough
> I might also wait this summer to see the new platform that will replace X99, but then I would run in the same teething problems a the new AMD platform
> On pure multithreaded yes, but I want a good balance with IPC, that Ryzen doesn't provide at stock


Memory speeds improving with microcode should improve every metric affected. Including gaming. But quad channel cannot magically appear on existing motherboards. Nor will additional pcie lanes for additional gpu's. x8 x8 might not be a handicap, I'd wait a bit to see how the microcode improves things.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> What will be really interesting if it has better Clockability. If not I'm ok Passing it until next generation of X399 or w/e they call it. I imagine X399 will have a 8c a 12 and a 16, At least that makes sense to me. Hell maybe even a 14 since its just another binning step.
> 
> If its no better overclocking and just a carbon copy of current Zen architecture don't get me wrong its going to be fantastic, They do need to tighten up the infinity fabric stuff a bit more, but for me at least I'd be looking for optimization on the architecture now. And then Definately a 12c chip would be right up my alley, whichever one can offer the best balance of Performance across say 8 cores, and still good single threaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine stacking 2 1800Xs into a single chip with TDP and Power Limitations. So don't expect them to hit 1800X clocks.
> 
> 8C/16T will not be offered on that platform - hint, Quad-Channel memory.
Click to expand...

It could be easily offered as a 2+2+2+2 configuration o-o with just cores disabled, again steppings. I don't know they might do 1800's? I don't know AMD's intention with the 1800x to be honest, the high leakage does allow it to XFR to 4.1 safely. Boosting voltage to like 1.5-1.55 and hitting those 4.1 ghz's Thats only thing I can see as a advantage else, 1700 is basically better as a economy processor in every way specially when talking about jamming 2 in the same chip


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ok so for @gupsterg and anyone else keeping up, i did a 30min realbench, still 0 WHEA errors.
> 
> DMM still shows 1.268 BUT hwinfo64 shows VDDCR_CPU at an average of 1.200v so not sure which one to believe at this point. If hwinfo64 is correct I'm doing 3.8ghz at 1.2v fully stable. My offset is set to -.100mv i believe (id have to go back to double check but pretty sure thats where i left it could be wrong though)
> 
> Tctl only reach 48°C (the cpu temp sensor was stuck at 40°C) and water temp was 30°C throughout the whole test. I have a 360 in push/pull and a 240 in push with all fans around 1100rpm (quiet noctuas).
> 
> Would love to try for 4.0ghz but right now i have no idea which voltage to believe in haha.
> 
> Pretty happy with it so far though seems to be well below what some people are seeing. I did notice that playing Rust balanced mode works much better as it only uses half the ccx, the other half pretty much just sits at 0%.


Nice







.

Below screenie, pretty much steady ~1.35V on Pro Belt for DMM. As explained by Elmor the Pro Belt is showing a value inc of LLC (ie VRM output to "power plane"), measuring at socket would show VDROOP.



My G.Skill RAM not back from RMA yet, I tried to OC the Corsair 2400MHz C14 to 2666MHz, but had sporadic errors at differing times in HCI Memtest, dropping CL to 16 didn't help nor upping RAM/SOC voltages. So as I ordered another CPU coming for Tuesday I thought I'd get some more profiling done on the chip. So here are my past 3.7GHz results:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*At that time no offset added RB 60min pass*



*At that time no offset added RB 120min pass*



*At that time no offset added x264 1st loop fail*



*At that time +12.5mV offset, no DMM readings at the time, added x264 3rd loop fail*



*At that time +18.75mV offset, DMM: ~1.228V, x264 pass 10 loop*





So today I try +18.75mV offset for 3.7GHz.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







+37.5mV.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







+50mV.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So to sum on the 12/03/17 I pass 60min RB, then 120min RB with +0mV, this fail in loop 1 of x264. What I needed to pass 10 loops on the 12/03/17 (+18.75mV) fail 1st loop x264 on the 26/03/17 and it took a jump of +50mV to match stability as my 3.8GHz OC. I'm approx. at DMM: ~1.26V for rock solid 3.7GHz and DMM: ~1.35V for 3.8GHz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Below screenie, pretty much steady ~1.35V on Pro Belt for DMM. As explained by Elmor the Pro Belt is showing a value inc of LLC (ie VRM output to "power plane"), measuring at socket would show VDROOP.
> 
> 
> 
> My G.Skill RAM not back from RMA yet, I tried to OC the Corsair 2400MHz C14 to 2666MHz, but had sporadic errors at differing times in HCI Memtest, dropping CL to 16 didn't help nor upping RAM/SOC voltages. So as I ordered another CPU coming for Tuesday I thought I'd get some more profiling done on the chip. So here are my past 3.7GHz results:-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *At that time no offset added RB 60min pass*
> 
> 
> 
> *At that time no offset added RB 120min pass*
> 
> 
> 
> *At that time no offset added x264 1st loop fail*
> 
> 
> 
> *At that time +12.5mV offset, no DMM readings at the time, added x264 3rd loop fail*
> 
> 
> 
> *At that time +18.75mV offset, DMM: ~1.228V, x264 pass 10 loop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I try +18.75mV offset for 3.7GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +37.5mV.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +50mV.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to sum on the 12/03/17 I pass 60min RB, then 120min RB with +0mV, this fail in loop 1 of x264. What I needed to pass 10 loops on the 12/03/17 (+18.75mV) fail 1st loop x264 on the 26/03/17 and it took a jump of +50mV to match stability as my 3.8GHz OC. I'm approx. at DMM: ~1.26V for rock solid 3.7GHz and DMM: ~1.35V for 3.8GHz.


Alright so should i go by my DMM at the measure points or by hwinfo64 showing me 1.200v for sddc vcore?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Alright so should i go by my DMM at the measure points or by hwinfo64 showing me 1.200v for sddc vcore?


My opinion go with the Pro Belt reading, that's showing you the highest level of VCORE the CPU will get, as that includes LLC from VRM. So for me I wanna know the highest value.

My 24/7 OC MHz ceiling limit is what I can attain with close to ~1.35V MAX.

Even at LLC: [Auto] there is LLC active, it's just at AMD specification







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My opinion go with the Pro Belt reading, that's showing you the highest level of VCORE the CPU will get, as that includes LLC from VRM. So for me I wanna know the highest value.
> 
> My 24/7 OC MHz ceiling limit is what I can attain with close to ~1.35V MAX.
> 
> Even at LLC: [Auto] there is LLC active, it's just at AMD specification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pro belt is the reading at the measure points by the atx24 pin correct?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







.



You've read Praz's (mod on ROG forum







) post here? note the bold text.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There is currently only ONE accurate program for measuring voltage in Ryzen CPUs in the C6H board. HWinfo64 -- the 3118 and higher beta versions. Source. It's taking readings directly from the VRMs. It does work on other boards, but he's working on making it universal.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This reading is only accurate if the power/ground planes resistance is known. The VRM output voltage is adjusted by feedback to account for this resistance so that the correct voltage is supplied at the input of the CPU. *The VRM sense circuit would need to be reported and I don't think this value is available for monitoring.*
Click to expand...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pro belt is the reading at the measure points by the atx24 pin correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You've read Praz's (mod on ROG forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) post here? note the bold text.


What about what Elmor said?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Using DMM to measure voltage will be accurate only in idle. During load you will read higher than what the CPU is actually getting because of power plane droop being accounted for when the VRM outputs voltage.
> 
> The VRM uses on-die sense outputs to read accurate voltage at the "destination". It will thus output a higher voltage during load because there will be significant voltage drop across the CPU and ground power plane. To get a more accurate reading you need to measure at the MLCCs at the back of the CPU socket, and be sure to also get your ground point from there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What about what Elmor said?


Oh thats fine if im measuring more then the CPU is actually getting, means its actually even better then i thought haha. As long as its stable voltage wont matter. I wonder if i can do 4.0ghz at 1.3v but i doubt it. Seems like after 3.8ghz its a hard wall and needs way more voltage.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yo let's take this back to the orig context of the thread. how many owners of Ryzen are doing 24/7 4ghz or more? i've finished and settled on what i have in my signature. 4ghz 1.375v and i won't fuss with it until may when the microcode updates are set to come out AND i get higher speed ram AND i get a new motherboard. but again, all that in may.


I would, but as long as the X370 Taichi UEFI keeps acting stupid about reboot loops from UEFI OC, I have to leave Ryzen Master open to maintain my CPU OC. The RAM OC will stick, but if you close Ryzen Master, eventually CPU clockspeed and voltage will go back to the UEFI defaults.

Ryzen Master can take up 1-2% or more CPU cycles which is slightly annoying.

But if I really want it yeah I can run 4.0 GHz 24/7.


----------



## navjack27

wow that sucks


----------



## savagebunny

Hello again ladies, doing some DMM testing with my GT7, on the back of the board, very tiny pins. So far, interesting I guess. Latest 314 BIOS. Took a bit of tracing, verifying voltages I set via software, then checking pins and double checking, looks like I got some solid numbers. These are the best I got since I don't got the balls to measure off the MLCC's.

For my 3.8Ghz which is stable but not stable for 99% of OCN community









LLC - AUTO
DMM - Extech EX330, Sorry I dont got a Fluke.

Software set - 1.226
CPU-z - 1.232 Idle
HWiNFO - 1.232 Idle
DMM - 1.257 Idle

Loaded with wPrime

Software - 1.226
CPU-z - 1.243
HWiNFO - 1.243
DMM - 1.340

~~~~~~~
3.9 Ghz
Software Set - 1.312
CPU-z - 1.320
HWiNFO - 1.320
DMM - 1.345

Loaded
CPU-z - 1.331
HWiNFO - 1.331
DMM - 1.424

Now for the following, I set it back to a 32x multi, then kept changing the voltage to kept feeding in data for my own self

Test 1
IDLE
Software Set - 1.220
CPU-z - 1.221
HWiNFO - 1.221
DMM - 1.251

LOAD
CPU-z - 1.232
HWiNFO - 1.232
DMM - 1.320
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Test 2
IDLE
Software set - 1.214
CPU-z - 1.221
HWiNFO - 1.221
DMM - 1.243

LOAD
CPU-z - 1.232
HWiNFO - 1.232
DMM - 1.314
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Test 3
IDLE
Software Set - 1.208
CPU-z - 1.210
HWiNFO - 1.210
DMM - 1.238

LOAD
CPU-z - 1.221
HWiNFO - 1.221
DMM - 1.307


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> It could be easily offered as a 2+2+2+2 configuration o-o with just cores disabled, again steppings. I don't know they might do 1800's? I don't know AMD's intention with the 1800x to be honest, the high leakage does allow it to XFR to 4.1 safely. Boosting voltage to like 1.5-1.55 and hitting those 4.1 ghz's Thats only thing I can see as a advantage else, 1700 is basically better as a economy processor in every way specially when talking about jamming 2 in the same chip


Stacking 4 CCXs to produce an 8C/16T doesn't make sense IMO. It can be left as an option in the BIOS but for economy's sake, I doubt any chip maker will do that for the same price nor will a consumer pay for a premium when the same number of cores/threads can be had cheaper.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> It could be easily offered as a 2+2+2+2 configuration o-o with just cores disabled, again steppings. I don't know they might do 1800's? I don't know AMD's intention with the 1800x to be honest, the high leakage does allow it to XFR to 4.1 safely. Boosting voltage to like 1.5-1.55 and hitting those 4.1 ghz's Thats only thing I can see as a advantage else, 1700 is basically better as a economy processor in every way specially when talking about jamming 2 in the same chip
> 
> 
> 
> Stacking 4 CCXs to produce an 8C/16T doesn't make sense IMO. It can be left as an option in the BIOS but for economy's sake, I doubt any chip maker will do that for the same price nor will a consumer pay for a premium when the same number of cores/threads can be had cheaper.
Click to expand...

Not nessicarily in a R5 Scenario, or in a scenario where people may want Quad channel memory, Anyway not saying its a ideal CPU for the platform of course its now. But theres alot of people who would be interested in that platform likely not going to be wanting much over 10 cores. Depends on the work flow of course.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> It could be easily offered as a 2+2+2+2 configuration o-o with just cores disabled, again steppings. I don't know they might do 1800's? I don't know AMD's intention with the 1800x to be honest, the high leakage does allow it to XFR to 4.1 safely. Boosting voltage to like 1.5-1.55 and hitting those 4.1 ghz's Thats only thing I can see as a advantage else, 1700 is basically better as a economy processor in every way specially when talking about jamming 2 in the same chip
> 
> 
> 
> Stacking 4 CCXs to produce an 8C/16T doesn't make sense IMO. It can be left as an option in the BIOS but for economy's sake, I doubt any chip maker will do that for the same price nor will a consumer pay for a premium when the same number of cores/threads can be had cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not nessicarily in a R5 Scenario, or in a scenario where people may want Quad channel memory, Anyway not saying its a ideal CPU for the platform of course its now. But theres alot of people who would be interested in that platform likely not going to be wanting much over 10 cores. Depends on the work flow of course.
Click to expand...

I get that









BTW, if you have tested core configurations on these chips, there's a very little difference (assuming there is) in Performance between a 2+2 and 4+0. So that might give you a clue.

These chips don't seem to UnderVolt! nor Underclock!







I know someone will be sad.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Imagine stacking 2 1800Xs into a single chip with TDP and Power Limitations. So don't expect them to hit 1800X clocks.
> 
> 8C/16T will not be offered on that platform - hint, Quad-Channel memory.


Instead of power, the current clock limitation mostly comes from the voltage/clock ceiling of the LPP node, so I think hitting 1800x clocks is doable though, with binning of course.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Instead of power, the current clock limitation mostly comes from the voltage/clock ceiling of the LPP node, so I think hitting 1800x clocks is doable though, with binning of course.


This. My `1700 only needs 1.075v for 3Ghz. For 4Ghz it needs 1.425v. Its the Node


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Instead of power, the current clock limitation mostly comes from the voltage/clock ceiling of the LPP node, so I think hitting 1800x clocks is doable though, with binning of course.


Clock ceiling is another thing.

They have to limit the TDP first (server scenario)
They have to limit Power Draw too.


----------



## knighty

signed up just to post in this thread

http://valid.x86.fr/sduubc

had the system a bit longer than a week, upped multiplier to 40 on 2nd day, ran like that for a week, 24/7 100% stable

upped it to 42 yesterday, left it stress testing all day while I was out, was still running fine when I got home

guess I'll leave it like this for a while

temperatures are bugging me, I've read so many different things about 20+ temps etc..

OC or not, according to ryzen master I'm 65'C idle and 89'C stress testing

corsair hydro 100i (2x140mm fans)

I do have fans set to minimum until 70'C (I hate the noise) - having fans running faster didn't make much difference at all :-(


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Clock ceiling is another thing.
> 
> They have to limit the TDP first (server scenario)
> They have to limit Power Draw too.


Chip just gets too hot over 4Ghz. At 4.2Ghz my 1700 needs 1.5v.


----------



## Scotty99

Heads up asrock owners, HWmonitor is now reporting correct voltages


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Clock ceiling is another thing.
> 
> They have to limit the TDP first (server scenario)
> They have to limit Power Draw too.
> 
> 
> 
> Chip just gets too hot over 4Ghz. At 4.2Ghz my 1700 needs 1.5v.
Click to expand...

1.5v for 4.2 is fairly decent lol, if its actually stable.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 1.5v for 4.2 is fairly decent lol, if its actually stable.


It's not


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Chip just gets too hot over 4Ghz. At 4.2Ghz my 1700 needs 1.5v.


That's the point.

Same Node so every chip is supposed to clock at least 3.5GHz. But I don't think that will be the base clock for 16C parts.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yo let's take this back to the orig context of the thread. how many owners of Ryzen are doing 24/7 4ghz or more? i've finished and settled on what i have in my signature. 4ghz 1.375v and i won't fuss with it until may when the microcode updates are set to come out AND i get higher speed ram AND i get a new motherboard. but again, all that in may.


Im at 3.9 ghz 1.34 voltage with the stock cooler at 100 % fan speed. Waiting on my corsair bracket lol.Highest temp is around 60 while gaming. ill def get 4 ghz 24/7 with my h100iv2. Waiting for bios update before I take my ram past 2933.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's the point.
> 
> Same Node so every chip is supposed to clock at least 3.5GHz. But I don't think that will be the base clock for 16C parts.


With liquid nitrogen it should clock over 4ghz









16 cores is never going to hit over 3.5ghz even with high end water


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> With liquid nitrogen it should clock over 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 cores is never going to hit over 3.5ghz even with high end water




















It's possible if they would allow overclocking on SP3r2 boards.


----------



## Scotty99

So my 4000 ram should be here tuesday.

Ive seen at least 3 people say ryzen does not get along with odd memory timings, yet cas 15 is the only speed i can boot at with my PC lol. That said, my 4000 ram is cas 19, would 15 15 15 36 be a good starting off point for 3200? Has anyone with an asrock killer board gotten 3200 to boot yet?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Has anyone made a Ryzen gaming thread? Seriously, we need a thread strictly devoted to testing game after game after game with the Ryzen 7/5 against Intel's i7 CPUs, just so we can possibly create a better story about what Ryzen is capable of and how it evolves overtime.

What got me thinking is this:





Result for Valley and a GTX 1070 SLI/Ryzen 1800X @ 1080P: 92.6 FPS

Yet, my system, with a stock i7 4790k and GTX 1070 SLI, same settings, gets this.



There is NO WAY that my i7 4790k @ stock is 40% faster in Valley when running an SLI setup. I just cannot believe that is true.


----------



## motoray

Well here is where i am at so far. Not super cherry chip. But better than some.


----------



## Keith Myers

You can get 3200 to work just by bumping VTT DDR a bit from default and leave SoC on Auto. I have VTT DDR at 0.650V from the default 0.600V. ASUS Prime X370 Pro motherboard.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So my 4000 ram should be here tuesday.
> 
> Ive seen at least 3 people say ryzen does not get along with odd memory timings, yet cas 15 is the only speed i can boot at with my PC lol. That said, my 4000 ram is cas 19, would 15 15 15 36 be a good starting off point for 3200? Has anyone with an asrock killer board gotten 3200 to boot yet?


Looser timings provide more stability than tighter timings.....so it depends if you want to start out crashing and loosen until you get stable...or start out with stable timings and tighten them until you start crashing.


----------



## Scotty99

I was just trying to extrapolate given the cas 19 4000 timings, what the kit would have been binned at if they sold it at 3200 speeds.


----------



## bardacuda

CAS 16 seems to be about the middle ground for 3200 kits...some are C14...some might be C18.

EDIT: Actually I don't see any C18. Looks like about 70% are C16..and about 15% each C15 and C14. I would start with C16 and lower from there if it's stable.


----------



## chew*

the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> You can get 3200 to work just by bumping VTT DDR a bit from default and leave SoC on Auto. I have VTT DDR at 0.650V from the default 0.600V. ASUS Prime X370 Pro motherboard.


The formula for vtt (dram termination) is 50% of ddr voltage.

.600 is for 1.2vddr .650 is for 1.3vddr

.675 is for 1.35 vddr.

Auto it will climb with vddr the way it is supposed to in sync.

So basically you running it @ .650 if your running @ 1.35 is out of sync.


----------



## Scotty99

Well most trident kits are 14, was just wondering if my cas 19 4000 kit would be able to hit that. I mean it should....given its sold as 4000, im sure not many kits get binned that high.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> the
> The formula for vtt (dram termination) is 50% of ddr voltage.
> 
> .600 is for 1.2vddr .650 is for 1.3vddr
> 
> .675 is for 1.35 vddr.
> 
> Auto it will climb with vddr the way it is supposed to in sync.
> 
> So basically you running it @ .650 if your running @ 1.35 is out of sync.


Thats what i thought too, his comment was confusing to me. I have seen people say increasing SoC voltage got their ram to boot, but never vtt.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Has anyone made a Ryzen gaming thread? Seriously, we need a thread strictly devoted to testing game after game after game with the Ryzen 7/5 against Intel's i7 CPUs, just so we can possibly create a better story about what Ryzen is capable of and how it evolves overtime.
> 
> What got me thinking is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result for Valley and a GTX 1070 SLI/Ryzen 1800X @ 1080P: 92.6 FPS
> 
> Yet, my system, with a stock i7 4790k and GTX 1070 SLI, same settings, gets this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO WAY that my i7 4790k @ stock is 40% faster in Valley when running an SLI setup. I just cannot believe that is true.


I'm all for that..although it is hard to get consistent data just because everyone's systems can be so different. Different RAM, different GPUs, different OCs, etc.
I will definitely be doing some benchmarks with single and crossfired 290s once I get my system OCed the way I want it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well most trident kits are 14, was just wondering if my cas 19 4000 kit would be able to hit that. I mean it should....given its sold as 4000, im sure not many kits get binned that high.


The best way to know is try it and find out.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Has anyone made a Ryzen gaming thread? Seriously, we need a thread strictly devoted to testing game after game after game with the Ryzen 7/5 against Intel's i7 CPUs, just so we can possibly create a better story about what Ryzen is capable of and how it evolves overtime.
> 
> What got me thinking is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result for Valley and a GTX 1070 SLI/Ryzen 1800X @ 1080P: 92.6 FPS
> 
> Yet, my system, with a stock i7 4790k and GTX 1070 SLI, same settings, gets this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO WAY that my i7 4790k @ stock is 40% faster in Valley when running an SLI setup. I just cannot believe that is true.


I had personally been doing some similar testing through 3DMark FS.

At stock my combined score with a GTX 1070 and R7 1700 with ddr4 2133 was 6155

With the GTX 1070 still at stock and the 1700 @ 3.9 w ddr4 3200, the combined score was 7547. Just by overclocking the cpu and memory, I got a *23% increase in performance,* without touching the GPU!

I also observed some very odd behavior which only presents itself during the 1080p FS benchmarks. My R7 is definitely creating a bottleneck during the combined test, but the weird thing is GPU usage will flux between 100-92% in one run, then several runs later it can drop randomly to the low 70% usage. Might this be to CCX communication/cache misses and having to refectch data? On the higher res side of things, both the 1440p and 2k tests we're consistently pegged at 99-10% GPU usage for the combined test.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> the
> The formula for vtt (dram termination) is 50% of ddr voltage.
> 
> .600 is for 1.2vddr .650 is for 1.3vddr
> 
> .675 is for 1.35 vddr.
> 
> Auto it will climb with vddr the way it is supposed to in sync.
> 
> So basically you running it @ .650 if your running @ 1.35 is out of sync.


Thanks for confirming my suspicion. I had a hard time finding the definition of VTT DDR but surmised that it is half the DDR voltage. So even though you may set a DOCP setting for 3200 memory which increases the Vdimm voltage to spec (1.35V), it leaves VTT DDR back at the default 0.600V for Vdimm voltage of 1.2V for 2133 memory. I could not get 3200 to stick until I bumped VTT DDR. I will revisit it and put it to 0.675V as you suggest for proper impedance termination.


----------



## chew*

At auto I assure you if you set DOCP and it raises vddr although setting says .600 I assure you its at .675.

I just like manually setting all my voltages and since I know the formula I follow it.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats what i thought too, his comment was confusing to me. I have seen people say increasing SoC voltage got their ram to boot, but never vtt.


I got the tip from Woomack over on Overclockers forum to bump VTT DDR. After fighting with DRAM and SoC voltages for days and never getting any higher than 2933, I instantly got to 3200 with the VTT DDR increase and everything else on Auto. Whatever the reason, it worked. I am stable finally.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> At auto I assure you if you set DOCP and it raises vddr although setting says .600 I assure you its at .675.
> 
> I just like manually setting all my voltages and since I know the formula I follow it.


How would I determine that or know that? It is only visible in the BIOS. Have never seen VTT DDR voltage reported in any monitoring program so far.


----------



## Scotty99

I would also love to know how to check VTT. I just tried bumping mine to .680 (couldnt set .675) still no boot on this ****ty ass memory lol.

No one buy gskill 16 18 18 38 3200 memory.

Ive tried cas 18 2666 **** still wont boot, it should be sold as 2400 memory not 3200....


----------



## bardacuda

It's probably the board, not the memory. I would wait for a BIOS update.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> How would I determine that or know that? It is only visible in the BIOS. Have never seen VTT DDR voltage reported in any monitoring program so far.


----------



## Scotty99

I have HWinfo open right now, there is no DDR VTT.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It's probably the board, not the memory. I would wait for a BIOS update.


Nope, ive seen people getting 2933 on this board, at least 2666 should be possible i cant even hit that.

Ill find out on tuesday i guess.


----------



## bardacuda

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mus1mus

Instead of asking,one contradicts.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I would also love to know how to check VTT. I just tried bumping mine to .680 (couldnt set .675) still no boot on this ****ty ass memory lol.
> 
> No one buy gskill 16 18 18 38 3200 memory.
> 
> Ive tried cas 18 2666 **** still wont boot, it should be sold as 2400 memory not 3200....


Is it dual rank memory? The same G.Skill memory that you have is what I tried before the Corsair LPX 3200. I thought I was golden with the G. Skill because it had Samsung B-dies. Never could get it to work faster than 2400. Looked closer under the skins and saw sixteen dies, eight on a side. Dual rank. BAD. Corsair LPX 3200 CL16, SK Hynix dies, single-sided = GOOD!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Is it dual rank memory? The same G.Skill memory that you have is what I tried before the Corsair LPX 3200. I thought I was golden with the G. Skill because it had Samsung B-dies. Never could get it to work faster than 2400. Looked closer under the skins and saw sixteen dies, eight on a side. Dual rank. BAD. Corsair LPX 3200 CL16, SK Hynix dies, single-sided = GOOD!


I havent taken the heatsinks off but CPU-z says it is single rank. It is definitely hynix memory, confirmed by aida 64.

Ive tried every timing combination on every frequency you could imagine, nothing boots except 15 15 15 36 2400.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Instead of asking,one contradicts.


You probably added some custom setting to HWinfo to get it to show, i really dont care i was just mirroring the other guys comment that no monitoring program shows DDR VTT (out of the box).


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I havent taken the heatsinks off but CPU-z says it is single rank. It is definitely hynix memory, confirmed by aida 64.
> 
> Ive tried every timing combination on every frequency you could imagine, nothing boots except 15 15 15 36 2400.


I don't trust monitoring programs very much so far. Too early in the infancy of Ryzen. Have you physically looked under the skins to verify it is really single-sided? I assume the serial numbers of the sticks has the A400 sequence in them to denote SK Hynix dies. Mine had the A500 sequence in the serial number and I looked physically under the skins to verify the die count and chip designator.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I havent taken the heatsinks off but CPU-z says it is single rank. It is definitely hynix memory, confirmed by aida 64.
> 
> Ive tried every timing combination on every frequency you could imagine, nothing boots except 15 15 15 36 2400.


No need to take the heatsink off..just take a peek up under the skirt.











Mine's double-sided. We'll see how she goes when my board shows up. Wish me luck gents!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> No need to take the heatsink off..just take a peek up under the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's double-sided. We'll see how she goes when my board shows up. Wish me luck gents!


Too lazy to do that atm but i will when my 4000 kit shows up. If they are double sided would that explain why they are stuck at 2400?

This is the chart from asrock:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Specification

It legit makes no sense to me. Even if they are double sided the chart says they should hit 2667, but they dont.

Ive had a great experience with ryzen so far, but man this memory stuff is frustrating......especially when you consider how much memory speed matters on this compared to intel. Ryzen should have had a may launch date, not march lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> No need to take the heatsink off..just take a peek up under the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's double-sided. We'll see how she goes when my board shows up. Wish me luck gents!


Which RipJawz is that?

This is the 3200C16


----------



## Keith Myers

If I may impose, Mus1Mus, just how did you get Hwinfo to report the VTT DDR voltage?


----------



## bardacuda

Same model number except mine is C16D not C16Q. I bought this in May 2016.

EDIT: Err oh and mine's a 16GB kit so my model # is actually F4-3200C16D-16GVKB


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Seems no one can actually fix your *stupidity*.
> 
> It's not so hard to ask which version I am using is it?
> 
> Since you can't be helped, I'll just post it here so others can benefit.
> 
> Credit to @Mumak
> 
> hw64_547_3118.zip 3318k .zip file


Reported your post for the second day in a row for harassment, are moderators MIA on this forum?


----------



## Alwrath

Update : got my G Skill Flare x 3200 mhz kit to post at 2933 12-12-12-33-1T @ 1.38 voltage




























Holy crap this is awsome. Gonna be stability testing tonight and tomorrow and see what the lowest voltage I can get for it is.







Who needs 3200 mhz lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> If I may impose, Mus1Mus, just how did you get Hwinfo to report the VTT DDR voltage?


Just use the revision I posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Same model number except mine is C16D not C16Q. I bought this in May 2016.


Same Samsung Dual Ranks kit.

Sorry to tell you but, 2666 as per my testing.


----------



## bardacuda

That's okay I'm sure BIOS updates will eventually allow it to go higher.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Same model number except mine is C16D not C16Q. I bought this in May 2016.
> 
> EDIT: Err oh and mine's a 16GB kit so my model # is actually F4-3200C16D-16GVKB


Is this your ram?:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Seems no one can actually fix your stupidity.
> 
> It's not so hard to ask which version I am using is it?
> 
> Since you can't be helped, I'll just post it here so others can benefit.
> 
> Credit to @Mumak
> 
> hw64_547_3118.zip 3318k .zip file


I am also using hw64_547_3118.zip. I just looked again. Don't see it. I looked in settings under all the tabs and looked through the scroll lists of items that can be displayed and never found a setting for VTT DDR. Could it be motherboard specific? I have the Prime X370 Pro board and I know that most posters in this forum have the CHVI Hero motherboard.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Same model number except mine is C16D not C16Q. I bought this in May 2016.
> 
> EDIT: Err oh and mine's a 16GB kit so my model # is actually F4-3200C16D-16GVKB
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your ram?:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
Click to expand...

Seeing as how that links to F4-3200C16D-16GVKB I'm going to have to say yes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I am also using hw64_547_3118.zip. I just looked again. Don't see it. I looked in settings under all the tabs and looked through the scroll lists of items that can be displayed and never found a setting for VTT DDR. Could it be motherboard specific? I have the Prime X370 Pro board and I know that most posters in this forum have the CHVI Hero motherboard.


Could be.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I am also using hw64_547_3118.zip. I just looked again. Don't see it. I looked in settings under all the tabs and looked through the scroll lists of items that can be displayed and never found a setting for VTT DDR. Could it be motherboard specific? I have the Prime X370 Pro board and I know that most posters in this forum have the CHVI Hero motherboard.


Some boards are not reporting VTT DDR.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can't be help.


Another report worthy post, keep em coming.


----------



## mus1mus

You are not helping in any way on this thread.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Seeing as how that links to F4-3200C16D-16GVKB I'm going to have to say yes.


That is my exact ram, stuck at 2400. Ive messed with it for over 2 hours, hope you have better luck than i did.


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, it is likely my board doesn't report it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, it is likely my board doesn't report it.


But the idea @chew* mentioned is true and should always be followed no matter what platform you are using.

So yeah. In your experience, it may not be the VTTDR but VDDR. Some kits need a bump in VDDR to post. I just use 1.45V no matter what clocks to eliminate that issue.


----------



## Scotty99

I love how musimus calls me stupid because of the version of software im running, then a few posts later it is revealed a lot of boards simply dont report DDR VTT.

How is he still allowed to post on this forum? Two people yesterday came in here to say what an absolute cancer he is in other owners thread and feels sorry we have to deal with him in this one, that says a lot about the guy....


----------



## savagebunny

If anyone wanted to decode your Samsung IC's if you got the heat spreaders off

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/resourceMgmt/2016/11/DDR4_Product_guide_Oct.16-0.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which RipJawz is that?
> 
> This is the 3200C16


Those those G.skills be Samsung D-die


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I love how musimus calls me stupid because of the version of software im running, then a few posts later it is revealed a lot of boards simply dont report DDR VTT.
> 
> How is he still allowed to post on this forum? Two people yesterday came in here to say what an absolute cancer he is in other owners thread and feels sorry we have to deal with him in this one, that says a lot about the guy....


A cancer has nothing do in this thread. If you are not helping, you better stop posting. Your issue might even be relegated to a user-related-issue. Not even isolated.

Go pick up the guides before telling someone who have tried to help you they are wrong.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> If anyone wanted to decode your Samsung IC's if you got the heat spreaders off
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/product/DDR4_Product_guide_May15.pdf
> Those those G.skills be Samsung D-die


Mine are hynix according to aida 64.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Mine are hynix according to aida 64.


Ya, if they say Hynix according to AIDA and you read the Serial number.. Then you got Hynix, you're not gonna magically gonna have Samsung's


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A cancer has nothing do in this thread. If you are not helping, you better stop posting. Your issue might even be relegated to a user-related-issue. Not even isolated.
> 
> Go pick up the guides before telling someone who have tried to help you they are wrong.


What are you talking about? I never said anyone was wrong, i simply stated my HWinfo was not reporting DDR VTT. It was then revealed a few posts later some boards do not report this value.

Not only are you an aggressive mean cancerous poster, you lack reading comprehension.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> If anyone wanted to decode your Samsung IC's if you got the heat spreaders off
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/product/DDR4_Product_guide_May15.pdf
> Those those G.skills be Samsung D-die


Looking at the IC, it says

SEC 546
K4A4G085W*E*

E - for E-die?

EDIT: YEP E-DIE

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/product/2016/03/DS_K4A4G085WE-B_Rev11-0.pdf


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Ya, if they say Hynix according to AIDA and you read the Serial number.. Then you got Hynix, you're not gonna magically gonna have Samsung's


?

I have the same ram as the other guy who you said were samsung.


----------



## bardacuda

I gave the model number, not the serial number, where you should look to find that info. (I did give the serial number in a post a few days ago...xxxxA500xxxxxxx)


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the idea @chew* mentioned is true and should always be followed no matter what platform you are using.
> 
> So yeah. In your experience, it may not be the VTTDR but VDDR. Some kits need a bump in VDDR to post. I just use 1.45V no matter what clocks to eliminate that issue.


I ranged from stock 1.35V all the way to 1.41V on the VDDR and never got anywhere at 3200. All the setting tries just blew me back to defaults with the overclock failed, hit F1 to start again. The bump in VTT DDR voltage was magical, first try, instant POST and it holds 3200 with both warm and cold boot. For me, it was the magic bullet on my motherboard.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looking at the IC, it says
> 
> SEC 546
> K4A4G085WE
> 
> E - for E-die?


I looked at that pic for too long, it hurt my eyes
SEC 546
K4A4G08
5WE BCPB

Samsung(K) DDR4(4) DDR4 SDRAM (A) 4G (4GB) 08 (x8 Bit Organization)

Then 5WE BCPB

5 - 16 Banks
W - POD 1.2V
E - 6th Gen

B - FBGA
C - Commercial Temp
PB - DDR-2133 @ CL-15 tRCD-15, tRP-15

Ya, Samsung E-die

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/resourceMgmt/2016/11/DDR4_Product_guide_Oct.16-0.pdf


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I ranged from stock 1.35V all the way to 1.41V on the VDDR and never got anywhere at 3200. All the setting tries just blew me back to defaults with the overclock failed, hit F1 to start again. The bump in VTT DDR voltage was magical, first try, instant POST and it holds 3200 with both warm and cold boot. For me, it was the magic bullet on my motherboard.


Well, if it helps.









CH6 is it? Did you try manual VDDR at say 1.35 and VTTDR at 0.675?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH6 is it? Did you try manual VDDR at say 1.35 and VTTDR at 0.675?


Yup, I'm sorry, let me edit my post, I got the new pdf


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I gave the model number, not the serial number, where you should look to find that info. (I did give the serial number in a post a few days ago...xxxxA500xxxxxxx)


My G. Skill Tridents had the A500 in the serial number. But I pulled the skins to look at the actual dies to see the designator and to verify they were actual B-dies, per the Samsung PDF for decoding mentioned in the thread. I was curious anyway to see what was under the covers. Never pulled the skins off memory before, didn't need to. It has always just worked to spec in all my previous builds. Whole nuther story here with AM4 motherboards.


----------



## HeliXpc

my 1700x is happily sitting at 4.05ghz and 3200mhz memory, i am very satisfied with Ryzen!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH6 is it? Did you try manual VDDR at say 1.35 and VTTDR at 0.675?


No. I have the ASUS Prime X370 Pro motherboard. Not the Hero.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup, I'm sorry, let me edit my post, I got the new pdf


E-DIE. I edited my previous post as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> No. I have the ASUS Prime X370 Pro motherboard. Not the Hero.


ohh. I would always manually input VDDR and VTTDR anyway. Maybe something is missing on the Auto Rules that prevents both Voltage to be synced.


----------



## savagebunny

Yup, had to ninja edit that also. That's what I get for drinking and not checking for a 2016 pdf. I kept seeing 5WE on the data sheet and on the IC's, but didn't put the 2 together to see E-die on the datasheet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup, had to ninja edit that also. That's what I get for drinking and not checking for a 2016 pdf. I kept seeing 5WE on the data sheet and on the IC's, but didn't put the 2 together to see E-die on the datasheet


All good buddy.

opps, all good sister.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All good buddy.
> 
> opps, all good sister.


It's 2017 bic boi, all flavours are on the table









Just crazy how the manufactures out-spec the chips from there original intent speeds/timings.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ohh. I would always manually input VDDR and VTTDR anyway. Maybe something is missing on the Auto Rules that prevents both Voltage to be synced.


That is what I suspect happens on my Prime motherboard. It just would not work on Auto. I tried the manual settings for VDDR and nothing worked other than Auto or Manual 1.35V. It wasn't until I took VTT DDR off Auto and input 0.650 in Manual did I get 3200 to POST. I have since put it to the proper 0.675V per *Chew's information. Still good at 3200 CL16. I'm happy.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Still good at 3200 CL16. I'm happy.


How do you think 2933 mhz does at CL12? Just curious if anyone knew im new to ddr4. Will I see a difference in gaming? How does it stack up against 3200 mhz?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ohh. I would always manually input VDDR and VTTDR anyway. Maybe something is missing on the Auto Rules that prevents both Voltage to be synced.


Well well well...



Played it safe and bumped the voltage to 1.4, VTT to .7, and SOC up by .25, but it boots!

First time I've seen 3200. Now to see if my CL can get back to 16...


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> How do you think 2933 mhz does at CL12? Just curious if anyone knew im new to ddr4. Will I see a difference in gaming? How does it stack up against 3200 mhz?


I briefly tried CL14 at 2933 to see if it would work. Didn't, and I didn't play further. I am not the typical overclocker. I don't game. Not ever. I do distributed computing as my hobby. I just wanted to get my 3200 CL16 memory to work at spec and expected for the product I paid for. I have seen very little difference between 2933 and 3200 for the length of time to complete a task. Maybe 2% if that much.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> It's 2017 bic boi, all flavours are on the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just crazy how the manufactures out-spec the chips from there original intent speeds/timings.


They can be easily run out of spec given the Voltage and/or by programming the timings to relaxed states. Some just can't though. Micron chips for example hates Voltages past 1.35 but accepts timings down to CAS 10 @ 2666.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> That is what I suspect happens on my Prime motherboard. It just would not work on Auto. I tried the manual settings for VDDR and nothing worked other than Auto or Manual 1.35V. It wasn't until I took VTT DDR off Auto and input 0.650 in Manual did I get 3200 to POST. I have since put it to the proper 0.675V per *Chew's information. Still good at 3200 CL16. I'm happy.


I don't use Auto Voltage for that matter.









But hey, this platform seems to really undervolt when left to Auto anyway (at least that's what it show on software). Prime example is VSOC. Leave that to Auto and you will get like, 0.8V


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> How do you think 2933 mhz does at CL12? Just curious if anyone knew im new to ddr4. Will I see a difference in gaming? How does it stack up against 3200 mhz?


I can do 2933 12-12-12-12-1T on the B-dies. 3200 will still beat it as Fabric constitutes to a much larger performance increase than timings. At least for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Well well well...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it safe and bumped the voltage to 1.4, VTT to .7, and SOC up by .25, but it boots!
> 
> First time I've seen 3200. Now to see if my CL can get back to 16...


Hmm. Is that the first time to run 3200? Well, looks like some new pattern is appearing gentlemen.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can do 2933 12-12-12-12-1T on the B-dies. 3200 will still beat it as Fabric constitutes to a much larger performance increase than timings. At least for now.
> Hmm. Is that the first time to run 3200? Well, looks like some new pattern is appearing gentlemen.


And then I restarted and it refused to post. Lol fun while it lasted.

Ideas? Cl back down to 18, stock all the others.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They can be easily run out of spec given the Voltage and/or by programming the timings to relaxed states. Some just can't though. Micron chips for example hates Voltages past 1.35 but accepts timings down to CAS 10 @ 2666.
> I don't use Auto Voltage for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, this platform seems to really undervolt when left to Auto anyway (at least that's what it show on software). Prime example is VSOC. Leave that to Auto and you will get like, 0.8V


Yes, on my Prime VSoC on Auto is 0.881V. What I did notice is that gets changed to 0.931V with the TPU I setting that boosts main CPU clock to 3.775 Ghz. The TPU II setting boosts main CPU clock to 3.825 Ghz and puts VSoC at 0.996V in Auto. That TPU II setting for VSoC is what gave me a clue that if I wanted to run at 3.8 Ghz all cores, full load, that I would need to put VSoC in manual and somewhere around 0.96V. That is what I have set now.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Well well well...
> 
> 
> 
> Played it safe and bumped the voltage to 1.4, VTT to .7, and SOC up by .25, but it boots!
> 
> First time I've seen 3200. Now to see if my CL can get back to 16...


I saw this post and instantly restarted my PC to give those exact settings a go, no dice same 5x boot loop this asrock killer does.

Either my 16 18 18 38 ripjaws are trash (likely) or my CPU's imc is legit broken heh.

Edit: You are on bios 1.7 also aye?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> And then I restarted and it refused to post. Lol fun while it lasted.
> 
> Ideas? Cl back down to 18, stock all the others.


Hmm weird.

Also have you tried offset voltage overclocking? I have found it works best on this killer board. With 3800 multi the 3125 offset number loads in windows at 1.248v, been rock solid for me for almost a week.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> And then I restarted and it refused to post. Lol fun while it lasted.
> 
> Ideas? Cl back down to 18, stock all the others.


there is an auto rule in agesa blocking lower than cas 18 at 2933 and up with DUAL RANK.

Try 2666 divider and blck.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> And then I restarted and it refused to post. Lol fun while it lasted.
> 
> Ideas? Cl back down to 18, stock all the others.


Well, I'd save a previous Stable settings into a Profile Slot first before doing RAM Tweaks. Just so you can get back to previous Profile when it fails.

Revert to Default Settings > Reboot
Load the previous Profile > Adjust RAM Speeds, Timings, Voltages > Save to a Profile again. Reboot to Windows.

I wouldn't hesitate giving VSOC a bump and giving the RAM more relaxed timings. They don't seem to matter os of yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, on my Prime VSoC on Auto is 0.881V. What I did notice is that gets changed to 0.931V with the TPU I setting that boosts main CPU clock to 3.775 Ghz. The TPU II setting boosts main CPU clock to 3.825 Ghz and puts VSoC at 0.996V in Auto. That TPU II setting for VSoC is what gave me a clue that if I wanted to run at 3.8 Ghz all cores, full load, that I would need to put VSoC in manual and somewhere around 0.96V. That is what I have set now.


Why do you use TPU?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I saw this post and instantly restarted my PC to give those exact settings a go, no dice same 5x boot loop this asrock killer does.
> 
> Either my 16 18 18 38 ripjaws are trash (likely) or my CPU's imc is legit broken heh.
> 
> Edit: You are on bios 1.7 also aye?


Well it doesn't want to boot anymore for me so not sure what's going on. Did get to 1731 on @3.9ghz on Cinebench... twas glorious.

And now I stare the the BIOS while trying to create the cocktail of settings that let me boot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm weird.
> 
> Also have you tried offset voltage overclocking? I have found it works best on this killer board. With 3800 multi the 3125 offset number loads in windows at 1.248v, been rock solid for me for almost a week.


I have it set to Pstate overclocking right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> there is an auto rule in agesa blocking lower than cas 18 at 2933 and up.
> 
> Try 2666 divider and blck,.


Well currently 18 isn't working anymore either. My board can't do blck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, I'd save a previous Stable settings into a Profile Slot first before doing RAM Tweaks. Just so you can get back to previous Profile when it fails.
> 
> Revert to Default Settings > Reboot
> Load the previous Profile > Adjust RAM Speeds, Timings, Voltages > Save to a Profile again. Reboot to Windows.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate giving VSOC a bump and giving the RAM more relaxed timings. They don't seem to matter os of yet.
> Why do you use TPU?


I'll try 1.1v SOC and see what happens.

Edit- nope.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, I'd save a previous Stable settings into a Profile Slot first before doing RAM Tweaks. Just so you can get back to previous Profile when it fails.
> 
> Revert to Default Settings > Reboot
> Load the previous Profile > Adjust RAM Speeds, Timings, Voltages > Save to a Profile again. Reboot to Windows.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate giving VSOC a bump and giving the RAM more relaxed timings. They don't seem to matter os of yet.
> Why do you use TPU?


I don't. I just investigated it since I had never seen it before in a BIOS. Observed its effects and put some of that information into my manual settings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Edit- nope.


Try this,

Boot and Revert Back to BIOS Defaults > Boot back to BIOS.
Load known OC Setting and Memory at 2666 first. > Reboot to BIOS.
Load 2933 RAM with the right settings. > Boot to BIOS.
Load 3200 RAM.

As long as you don't fail to boot with settings up to 2933, you might have a chance at 3200. Training seems a hit and miss for this platform. I loaded 3400 setting on mine and can't get mine to post.

Loaded 3200 first and boom.


----------



## DrGroove

This has probably been answered somewhere in the last 600+ pages, but does base clock OCing affect pcie or USB clocks?

Currently running just over 3.9 with 1.4V on 1800X using 36x multi and 109 base clock, but I do a lot of high end audio stuff so I'm concerned about USB clocks.


----------



## ChronoBodi

holy balls, benchmarking Ryzen has to be done differently.

Just running CB 4 times, on 3.8 ghz with 2666 mhz ram, the exact same specs.

score from first run is 1460 CB, end of 4th run is 1550 CB.

This is crazy, 90 CB increase from the neural net branch prediction alone.

I mean, how do you benchmark Ryzen now that it "learns" and adapts to the software? that 90 CB increase didn't come out of nowhere.


----------



## Scotty99

Has no one else been straight up stuck at 2400?

I have tried:
Touching nothing but frequency, rest auto
Frequency+manual timings (ranging from 12 to 20 cas)
Upping volts in increments of .5
Upping DDR VTT in case it isnt auto halving with volts
Upping SOC to 1.2 (per amd's recommended maximum)
Using xmp timings and changing frequency only
Using xmp timings and changing frequency and volts

Everything results in a 5x boot loop. Either i have the worst binned IMC in existence, or people should not be buying cas 16 ripjaws hynix memory.

Just to satisfy an urge, i will paypal someone 25 bucks if they can get my ram over 2400 lol.

@chronobodi, i have witnessed same thing with cinebench. Ive had 1570 and next run 1620. That was with every background program exited out of.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has no one else been straight up stuck at 2400?
> 
> I have tried:
> Touching nothing but frequency, rest auto
> Frequency+manual timings (ranging from 12 to 20 cas)
> Upping volts in increments of .5
> Upping DDR VTT in case it isnt auto halving with volts
> Upping SOC to 1.2 (per amd's recommended maximum)
> Using xmp timings and changing frequency only
> Using xmp timings and changing frequency and volts
> 
> Everything results in a 5x boot loop. Either i have the worst binned IMC in existence, or people should not be buying cas 16 ripjaws hynix memory.
> 
> Just to satisfy an urge, i will paypal someone 25 bucks if they can get my ram over 2400 lol.


I've never been stuck there, I only sat at 2400 while stressing my CPU so I could exclude my RAM from the equation (even on my Biostar GT7)

All I did was when I got it

16-16-16-34 - +0.132mV (roughly 1.32v) now at 2933 here.

My SoC override is 0.985 per bios, around 1.023-1.037 in Windows (Depends if I look at SoC or VDDCR_SoC voltage)


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> This has probably been answered somewhere in the last 600+ pages, but does base clock OCing affect pcie or USB clocks?
> 
> Currently running just over 3.9 with 1.4V on 1800X using 36x multi and 109 base clock, but I do a lot of high end audio stuff so I'm concerned about USB clocks.


Yes, the PCIe and USB are affected. My USB ports shut down completely at a certain BCLK -- even the ones supplied by the CPU.


----------



## Scotty99

Id like to change my offer actually, i will bet anyone 50 bucks you cannot get my memory over 2400, any takers?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has no one else been straight up stuck at 2400?
> 
> I have tried:
> Touching nothing but frequency, rest auto
> Frequency+manual timings (ranging from 12 to 20 cas)
> Upping volts in increments of .5
> Upping DDR VTT in case it isnt auto halving with volts
> Upping SOC to 1.2 (per amd's recommended maximum)
> Using xmp timings and changing frequency only
> Using xmp timings and changing frequency and volts
> 
> Everything results in a 5x boot loop. Either i have the worst binned IMC in existence, or people should not be buying cas 16 ripjaws hynix memory.
> 
> Just to satisfy an urge, i will paypal someone 25 bucks if they can get my ram over 2400 lol.
> 
> @chronobodi, i have witnessed same thing with cinebench. Ive had 1570 and next run 1620. That was with every background program exited out of.


Scotty, remind us again. Your ripjaws ... single or dual rank? I never got beyond 2400 with my G. Skill TridentZ Samsungs dual rank.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try this,
> 
> Boot and Revert Back to BIOS Defaults > Boot back to BIOS.
> Load known OC Setting and Memory at 2666 first. > Reboot to BIOS.
> Load 2933 RAM with the right settings. > Boot to BIOS.
> Load 3200 RAM.
> 
> As long as you don't fail to boot with settings up to 2933, you might have a chance at 3200. Training seems a hit and miss for this platform. I loaded 3400 setting on mine and can't get mine to post.
> 
> Loaded 3200 first and boom.


I'll try it tomorrow. Got stuck in my last attempt so going to have to pull the CMOS battery.

I've been running at 2933 for over a week now so I'll start there. Just weird it booted once and then wouldn't again when I hadn't touched anything yet.


----------



## eddiechi

Curious if anyone as been using or tried this and success? Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Scotty, remind us again. Your ripjaws ... single or dual rank? I never got beyond 2400 with my G. Skill TridentZ Samsungs dual rank.


Havent taken them off the board, but according to CPU-z and aida it says single.

Here is the funny part tho, why would it be stuck at 2400 if dual rank? According to this chart asrock has 2666 should be doable with either:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Specification

I have them in a2+b2


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Curious if anyone as been using or tried this and success? Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


What version does it say on the sticker if you have them? From those timings (Total guess), Probably Samsung E-dies.


----------



## Keith Myers

One more suggestion. Reset or clear the CMOS to start from absolute scratch. Even better reflash your last BIOS. Then start tweaking the memory settings with the tools and knowledge you now have. I don't think the BIOS absolutely forgets previous settings, even after a supposed reset.


----------



## Neokolzia

I got 3200 no problem with Samsung B-Die stuff haven't tried pushing it harder out of fear for my rainbow LED's xD

F3600C16-GTZR or w/e Gskill RGB 3600 C16 stuff, At 14-14-14-34


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> One more suggestion. Reset or clear the CMOS to start from absolute scratch. Even better reflash your last BIOS. Then start tweaking the memory settings with the tools and knowledge you now have. I don't think the BIOS absolutely forgets previous settings, even after a supposed reset.


Everything above i listed was on a freshly flashed 1.7 bios.

Offer still on table, will bet anyone 50 bucks they cannot get my ram over 2400 lol.

Im not keeping this ram its going back tuesday, just an exercise id like to do : )


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id like to change my offer actually, i will bet anyone 50 bucks you cannot get my memory over 2400, any takers?


Well I'll give it a shot...

Flash BIOS to 1.7
Set CPU clocks to 3.2GHz
Set CPU volts to 1.3V
Set SOC volts to 1.1V
Set DDR volts to 1.44V
Set VTT DDR volts to 0.72V
Set DDR clock to 2666
Set DRAM timings to 24-24-24-54-108
Set DDR command rate to 2T
Try to boot.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> What version does it say on the sticker if you have them? From those timings (Total guess), Probably Samsung E-dies.


This is what I have. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Those are SK Hynix dies.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well I'll give it a shot...
> 
> Flash BIOS to 1.7
> Set CPU clocks to 3.2GHz
> Set CPU volts to 1.3V
> Set SOC volts to 1.1V
> Set DDR volts to 1.44V
> Set VTT DDR volts to 0.77V
> Set DRAM clock to 2666
> Set DRAM timings to 24-24-24-54-108
> Try to boot.


I have done ALL of that except the timings lol (only went up to 20) be right back!

Just curious, why not just keep cpu clocks/volts at default?


----------



## bardacuda

Just to take that out of the equation...same reason for all the non-DDR-MHz settings. Also I edited in command rate setting. Also I derped out on my math and edited VTT to 0.72. Hope you didn't let the smoke out.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> This is what I have. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Those are SK Hynix dies.


Oh damn, I'm mistaken. I know on the Corsair sticks, you can just look at the version number on the sticker and majority of the time they'll be Hynix. Only reason I mentioned E-die due to what the Samsung paper I was reading earlier.


----------



## finalheaven

@bardacuda

Repped you! lol


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Just to take that out of the equation...same reason for all the non-DDR-MHz settings. Also I edited in command rate setting.


I think I know where you are going. Trying to make the memory training as easy as possible?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Oh damn, I'm mistaken. I know on the Corsair sticks, you can just look at the version number on the sticker and majority of the time they'll be Hynix. Only reason I mentioned E-die due to what the Samsung paper I was reading earlier.


Supposedly version 4.XXX are Samsung dies. Could be B, D or E dies. Version numbered 5.XXX are Hynix dies.


----------



## eddiechi

Ver 5.39 for these Corsair


----------



## eddiechi

Ok yeah, they show up as SK Hynix in Aida... was using SIV64X earlier and coming up as Hyndai code AD80. I just grabbed these Vengeance from the discount rack at MC today and just trying them now - they seem to play nice with Aorus G5 at 3200. Going to bench some more w/ G5 and then try them with Taichi


----------



## Scotty99

Annnnd drumroll.

No boot, same 5x loop that happened everytime.

A couple things:
I set VTT to .72 as that is half of 1.44
I cannot set command rate in my bios that i am aware of.

Everything else i entered exactly as you suggested.

Any other takers?

(you dont owe me 50, take me out to lunch sometime


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Ok yeah, they show up as SK Hynix in Aida... was using SIV64X earlier and coming up as Hyndai code AD80


Yup, per the RAM Addict club

Corsair Ver. #
ver5.29 =Hynix SS
ver4.23 =Samsung
ver3.20 = Micron

Good ole AIDA, even a linux SPD dump could tell us also.


----------



## bardacuda

I'd say you have two options. Wait for a new BIOS/microcode, or wait for your new RAM....and possibly still have to wait for a new BIOS too.


----------



## mus1mus

Right Kit = No ISSUES.

Plain and simple.

Who among you have tried Undervolting?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Kit*, Right Motherboard, and Right BIOS* = No ISSUES.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> Who among you have tried Undervolting?


FTFY


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'd say you have two options. Wait for a new BIOS/microcode, or wait for your new RAM....and possibly still have to wait for a new BIOS too.


The point of the exercise is this, lots of people lurk on this forum daily, i want to find out without a shadow of a doubt that it is my ram or on the off chance i have a really really crappy (would be rma worthy) CPU where it simply wont go over 2400 ram speeds.

There are quite a few people on here with my board, all of them that i have seen have been able to easily to 2933 or 2666, and as you can see i am stuck at 2400.

If it is indeed the ram (my suspicions and hopes) then we can universally suggest not to buy this stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> FTFY


I'll take that. But, G5 and K7 both did that. All the BIOSes for both boards as well.

Outside the Kit recommendation, you'll need luck and skill to go higher. So better to get the right kit.


----------



## bardacuda

It's probably a combination of that board and that RAM. I would hazard a guess that your board will run that RAM higher _eventually_...but also that if you put a better kit in there it will run higher without any updates.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The point of the exercise is this, lots of people lurk on this forum daily, i want to find out without a shadow of a doubt that it is my ram or on the off chance i have a really really crappy (would be rma worthy) CPU where it simply wont go over 2400 ram speeds.
> 
> There are quite a few people on here with my board, all of them that i have seen have been able to easily to 2933 or 2666, and as you can see i am stuck at 2400.
> 
> If it is indeed the ram (my suspicions and hopes) then we can universally suggest not to buy this stuff.


You should have these Model F4-4000C19D-16GTZKW from NewEgg by Tuesday to get your answer....?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> You should have these Model F4-4000C19D-16GTZKW from NewEgg by Tuesday to get your answer....?


Well yes and no.

If it goes over 2400 that only says that ram goes over 2400, what im doing right now is figuring out if ive tried EVERYTHING to see if this stuff is stuck at 2400. Its all about figuring out if this ram should be on some sort of blacklist for ryzen.

Also mus you want to give it a go?

Since you mentioned user error earlier ill give you 2:1 odds.

Get my ram over 2400 ill paypal you 100 bucks, if not you me 50.

Whaddya say champ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It's probably a combination of that board and that RAM. I would hazard a guess that your board will run that RAM higher _eventually_...but also that if you put a better kit in there it will run higher without any updates.


3433 Max for now til Gigabyte unlinks the SATA devices from the BCLK or higher Speeds will be supported without going the BCLK route.

3200C14Q-GTZ

3555C14 on X99


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup, per the RAM Addict club
> 
> Corsair Ver. #
> ver5.29 =Hynix SS
> ver4.23 =Samsung
> ver3.20 = Micron
> 
> Good ole AIDA, even a linux SPD dump could tell us also.


Ok, good to know... I didn't notice the ver. # when I grabbed them... just grabbed cuz they were 3200 at $70 off normal


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm tired of teaching unknowing kids at work.


Translation: Hmm that other guy couldnt do it, so maybe his ram is really stuck at 2400 heh.

You have called me out multiple times in this thread, every single time you have been in the wrong.

1. You said its likely user error that my ram is stuck at 2400, well i got an offer on the table for 100 bucks if you think you can do better than me, or the settings the other guy offered.
2. You cant read. You claimed i said you were wrong earlier when in fact i only stating tjhat HWinfo did not show DDR VTT voltage. Your assumption was the version update included the DDR VTT volts, but it turns out it varies by what board you have...

On top of all of that you have used obscenities and your posts are in a trolling fashion that makes me wonder if moderators actually exist on this forum.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I won't beat on something I can't lay my hands on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up til now, I am calling the issue user-related.


This is an owners thread. I have never said anything to you, YOU started this. You said something along the lines of "dont mess in things you dont understand".

Now who sounds more like a kid?

Why do i let myself get affected by such ****ty human beings?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> You highlighted the Vcore=1.55 reading. I thought Mumak explained that is a stuck value in the chip that AMD has to address with the next AGESA release. He stated if you don't poke the chip for readings for 90 seconds after Windows loads, the reading will be the proper VID. I have seen this myself.


No when he came at me with the "dont mess in things you dont understand" comment, i was asking for advice on where i should start with timings on the 4000 memory kit i purchased.


----------



## Scotty99

Like an hour after that someone from another owners thread came in here saying they feel sorry that mus exists in this one, as he has been a cancer in that thread as well.


----------



## Scotty99

Its cool, its just more the lack of moderation on this site that has me baffled.


----------



## Keith Myers

I would start out at 2666 and work my way upwards. Should have no issues getting to 2933. The next hurdle then would be 3200.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I would start out at 2666 and work my way upwards. Should have no issues getting to 2933. The next hurdle then would be 3200.


Luckily i got a PM from a solid member of this forum, they told me since the ram is cas 19 4000 i should give cas 15 3200 a shot and if it doesnt boot there its down to waiting on a microcode update.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Luckily i got a PM from a solid member of this forum, they told me since the ram is cas 19 4000 i should give cas 15 3200 a shot and if it doesnt boot there its down to waiting on a microcode update.


Sounds like solid advice. Supposedly, any RAM over at or over 3600 guarantees Samsung B-dies. Only stuff that will stretch its legs out to 4000. I hope that we get the AGESA microcode update in the next week or so. That one should fix the temperature issues at minimum supposedly. Only seen the one post that the AGESA memory update should happen in May. That would be a long wait for you. Crossing my fingers that the new RAM is the ticket for you.


----------



## Scotty99

Yep i confirmed on the HWbot forum here that it is B-die:
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=152523&page=19

I thought it a good idea to get 4000 ram now just in case it gets supported down the road, given the fact how the interconnects are done on ryzen.

Combine reviews with slow ram at launch with how well ryzen seems to be scaling with memory + give game devs a year or two, we could feasibly see a 1700 surpass 7700k in gaming : ) Not to mention how well it compares in everything else lol.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 1.5v for 4.2 is fairly decent lol, if its actually stable.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not
Click to expand...

Ok if you say so I've never seen Anyone 4.2ghz stable at 1.5. But clearly you know better xD


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Scotty99

I kinda want to point out that according to Asrocks website your board supports 2400 with the next step being the OC. Also no where on the QVL list is there any 3200 speed ram that I have seen.

Yeah I know that there is greater compatibility than just what's On the list but might well have something to do with it.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I kinda want to point out that according to Asrocks website your board supports 2400 with the next step being the OC. Also no where on the QVL list is there any 3200 speed ram that I have seen.
> 
> Yeah I know that there is greater compatibility than just what's On the list but might well have something to do with it.


http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Specification

Scroll down, 2666 should be booting for me. The "OC" is for 2933. That disregards the numerous people on here that have 2933+ on my board.
"- AMD Ryzen series CPUs support DDR4 2933+(OC)2667/2400/2133 ECC & non-ECC, un-buffered memory*"

All signs point to my ram being the culprit.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I kinda want to point out that according to Asrocks website your board supports 2400 with the next step being the OC. Also no where on the QVL list is there any 3200 speed ram that I have seen.
> 
> Yeah I know that there is greater compatibility than just what's On the list but might well have something to do with it.


From my observation, the current memory QVL's are from information from February, irregardless of the publish date in the download areas.


----------



## mus1mus

3800 is next!

This older BIOS seems to make me re-think my previous runs.

Regarding QVLs,



Giga even specified 3600 for the K7 but surely no way to reach that speed at the moment. So nope. User experience and recommendations matter.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> From my observation, the current memory QVL's are from information from February, irregardless of the publish date in the download areas.


That's partly why I also stated that there is actually greater compatibility than just what is stated but "might" be part of it. I ran into this issue with my 8350 setup. Even though the 8gb kit was listed as compatible and ran as it should've the 16gb kit would only run at speed and timings were always set looser than the sticks themselves said they ran. When I tried setting to stock timings the system would actually slow down.

@scotty99 I didn't see that. I'm currently at work and on a mobile. Doesn't load the pages well. What first showed up was that at 2400 it would start the "OC" range with the next stepping. I'm actually going to be tinkering once I get some sleep. My ram was on listing as fully tested seems to have wanted to run at (2133mhz) only. Switched out my board to Asus Prime x370 partially because of it.


----------



## gtbtk

@gupsterg Remember the discussion about Data Fabric frequency we had when I said DF is 1/2 the actual frequency of memory and you told me that DF freq was 1/2 of effective frequency?

Please take a look at the LCLK frequency on the AMD produced slide


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Finally got my RAM to 3200! I was so dumb by not changing SOC voltage earlier. I was able to do 2933 with SOC voltage on auto, but auto always gave me 0.875 even though it states that 0.9125 is the default voltage. I bumped the SOC voltage to 1.0V and voilá, can boot into windows with 3200, i was never able to boot further than the BIOS with 3200mhz! If some has an Prime X370-PRO give the soc voltage a go if you were having problems with DDR with Samsung bdie chips.


I think my C6H on 0902 bios defaults at 1.17 or thereabouts. Might explain why my tridentz was plug 'n play at CL14 3200.


----------



## Scotty99

Kinda confused on the effective vs actual comment, wanna clarify?

Also SoC has not been a fix all remedy for getting ram to post. We should be getting paid to test this stuff if i am honest lol.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3800 is next!
> 
> This older BIOS seems to make me re-think my previous runs.
> 
> Regarding QVLs,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giga even specified 3600 for the K7 but surely no way to reach that speed at the moment. So nope. User experience and recommendations matter.


Just a heads up I think Intel burn test stresses the CPU too hard, its certainly like ultimate stability test, but friend who is 100% rock stable on 4.0 can't pass Intel burn test either. I couldn't pass it at 1.475 @ 3.95 or even 3.9. Aida would pass though just fine.

IBT draws like maximum of 180w instead of Aida which draws like max 150


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> @gupsterg Remember the discussion about Data Fabric frequency we had when I said DF is 1/2 the actual frequency of memory and you told me that DF freq was 1/2 of effective frequency?
> 
> Please take a look at the LCLK frequency on the AMD produced slide


Lclk is IO hub controller.

Note the light blue box is same colour as Data Fabric and by box it says memclk, example memclk is 1333MHz.

So it is as The Stilt stated. DFICLK = 1/2 of RAM Effective or you could say 1:1 of RAM freq. non effective.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Like I said to @bluej511 on Pro Belt of C6H we are seeing VCORE with LLC from VRM to "plane" supplying CPU. So it's basically the MAX VCORE.

Elmor's point of post was to explain the Pro Belt points implementation. So if we wanted best accuracy to measure at CPU socket so see a drooped/real value CPU using.

A member checked and for him difference was ~0.019V. This was high OC/VCORE, so will have more of a LLC effect IMO, of course depends also on Leakage aspect of CPU plus temps effect leakage.

This is what I understand, but happy to discuss so I may gain more insight and not saying I'm right, but my take on what I'm reading/understanding.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just a heads up I think Intel burn test stresses the CPU too hard, its certainly like ultimate stability test, but friend who is 100% rock stable on 4.0 can't pass Intel burn test either. I couldn't pass it at 1.475 @ 3.95 or even 3.9. Aida would pass though just fine.
> 
> IBT draws like maximum of 180w instead of Aida which draws like max 150


It is and it does.

Y-Cruncher too.










After 30 minutes Prime Custom 1344 Inline FFT.


----------



## Scotty99

So wait a sec lol.

When i was berated earlier in this thread for stress testing my PC with a bunch of games open and cpuz/cinebench going, now we have the situation of you guys agreeing there is something TOO stressful lol?

Which is it my dudes, which is it lol.

Really not trying to start that conversation up again but i have to point out the ridiculousness of saying one method of stress testing is too easy and one is just super unnecessary.

If the testing is stable in a manner in which you use your PC on a daily basis, its stable. That should be pinned at the top of the forum.


----------



## gupsterg

@Scotty99

I think you have taken the post out of context







.

For example I would say x264 does stress "CPU hard" compared with RealBench, see this post where it shows RealBench passed 60min/120min with +0mV offset to VCORE but 1st loop of x264 same settings fail. Except for very 1st screenshot in that post all are in chronological order.

IBT is known to be hard on a CPU. So not surprised by Neokolzia and mus1mus posts. This does not mean I wouldn't run IBT







, this is just my opinion







.

Based on how x264 destabilse an OC quicker than RB on my CPU, I then changed my stability testing to run that 1st, why would I wanna use an app that stress CPU less and waste my time?

I would do the same change to process if Y-Cruncher or IBT knocked my OC flat. So if I nail stability of OC in what makes it fall over usually the rest fall into place







.

There is a "knack" / "process" to stability testing IMO







.


----------



## Advanthrax

I have a question.
Is using the Gigabyte GA-AX370-GAMING 5's F5d BETA BIOS any dangerous?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advanthrax*
> 
> I have a question.
> Is using the Gigabyte GA-AX370-GAMING 5's F5b BETA BIOS any dangerous?


I have used that on my previous G5. Stable


----------



## Advanthrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have used that on my previous G5. Stable


Thanks!


----------



## Neokolzia

I frankly wasn't very impressed with the k7 F3b bios, it doesn't really seem to improve anything overclockability was same, only difference was cool and quiet was broken xD lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Just wondering the owners that have R7 1800X at stock is this what you guys get as frequencies?



I have R7 1700, so XFR I have seen as ~3.75GHz, ACB is 3.2GHz . Through OC'ing I get 3.8GHz ACB @ 1.35V and 3.7GHz @ 1.25V, just wanna verify if I'm getting R7 1800X ACB performance?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I frankly wasn't very impressed with the k7 F3b bios, it doesn't really seem to improve anything overclockability was same, only difference was cool and quiet was broken xD lol.


Well, I don't really expect OC'ing improvement by changing BIOSes. But it was stable for me. So yeah.


----------



## chuck216

A bit off topic but has anyone noticed just how efficient Ryzen is when doing multithreaded tasks that are less than 16 threads but greater than 1?

I was doing a bit of fooling around with changing the number of threads per run in Cinebench R15 and got some interesting results with my 1700X clocked @ 3.9 Ghz

2 Threads 311 Score
4 Threads 608 Score
6 Threads 890 Score
8 Threads 1119 Score
10 Threads 1280 Score
12 Threads 1412 Score
16 Threads 1655 Score

Which is interesting when compared to the other CPUs. Even when using Cinebench's limited comparison chart The 4 core (8 thread) 3770K and 4770K scored 662cb and 822cb respectively, the 6 core (12 thread) i7-3930K was at 1096cb and the 12 core (24 thread) Xeon X5650 was at 1279. I know clock speeds between these different CPU's differ but just how much work per thread Ryzen does is impressive at any clock speed.


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just a heads up I think Intel burn test stresses the CPU too hard, its certainly like ultimate stability test, but friend who is 100% rock stable on 4.0 can't pass Intel burn test either. I couldn't pass it at 1.475 @ 3.95 or even 3.9. Aida would pass though just fine.
> 
> IBT draws like maximum of 180w instead of Aida which draws like max 150


I would not say Intel burn test, is to hard. One can start off with the standard test, and work there way up as far as they like. I think if you can pass at the very high level, your computer is pretty darn stable. I wanted stable as possible, my 1700 at 3.8 running 1.274v on air, was the best I could do to be able to pass Intel burn test on maximum.


----------



## NewBreed

Managed this on my Ryzen 1700 on ASUS x370 PRime PRo with stock cooler.


----------



## sakae48

My system doesnt really liked me. this 1700X (with Asus X370 Pro BIOS 0511) liked to freeze randomly (either on browsing, idle, or whatever). hoping this thing wouldnt freeze while im processing any audio / video works. 3.8GHz @ 1.34v


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> My system doesnt really liked me. this 1700X (with Asus X370 Pro BIOS 0511) liked to freeze randomly (either on browsing, idle, or whatever). hoping this thing wouldnt freeze while im processing any audio / video works. 3.8GHz @ 1.34v


I have the same CPU, Motherboard and Bios version am currently running ~3.9 Ghz on all 8 cores with the v-core set to Auto in bios currently reading 1.428 in cpu-z but then again i'm using an AiO coooler but giving it a tiny bit more volts might help it get stable @3.8. Also if concerned about temps, remember the 1700X and 1800X have a 20 degree C offset on CPU termperature.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> My system doesnt really liked me. this 1700X (with Asus X370 Pro BIOS 0511) liked to freeze randomly (either on browsing, idle, or whatever). hoping this thing wouldnt freeze while im processing any audio / video works. 3.8GHz @ 1.34v


Is it the whole system or just firefox? I noticed firefox likes to freeze and choke a lot for no reason (and refuses to use any less than 3GB of RAM).


----------



## mus1mus

perhaps, backing down on the OC won't hurt.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is it the whole system or just firefox? I noticed firefox likes to freeze and choke a lot for no reason (and refuses to use any less than 3GB of RAM).


That's one reason I stopped using Firefox in favor of Google chrome, the other was that Firefox wants to use "Bing" as it's search engine even when you set it to use google


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> That's one reason I stopped using Firefox in favor of Google chrome, the other was that Firefox wants to use "Bing" as it's search engine even when you set it to use google


I don't really want to use chrome for the same reason I don't want to use windows 10 but I might have to find a different browser regardless. I've never had a problem with Firefox using a different search engine though. I've had it set to google in the past and I have it set to duckduckgo now and it always uses what I've specified in the settings.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is it the whole system or just firefox? I noticed firefox likes to freeze and choke a lot for no reason (and refuses to use any less than 3GB of RAM).


anything. I use either chrome or firefox and both did the same thing. it's just random. like.. it's alright for next 7 hours and suddenly won't give me 15 minutes to browse on the next day

and I just corrupted my project data today.. this thing freeze while i'm transferring 1.4TB of project data


----------



## bardacuda

Ouch








Okay not the browser then.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> I have the same CPU, Motherboard and Bios version am currently running ~3.9 Ghz on all 8 cores with the v-core set to Auto in bios currently reading 1.428 in cpu-z but then again i'm using an AiO coooler but giving it a tiny bit more volts might help it get stable @3.8. Also if concerned about temps, remember the 1700X and 1800X have a 20 degree C offset on CPU termperature.


1.428v? is that fine for long term use?
yeah.. the 20c offset annoys me. i can't set my fan profile to super silent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay not the browser then.


sadly, yeah.. no idea what happened. my PSU should be able to handle this thing. they're efficient, right?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 1.428v? is that fine for long term use?
> yeah.. the 20c offset annoys me. i can't set my fan profile to super silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly, yeah.. no idea what happened. my PSU should be able to handle this thing. they're efficient, right?


Its an 8 core 16 thread cpu, if you want it to run cool super silent isn't going to happen haha.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its an 8 core 16 thread cpu, if you want it to run cool super silent isn't going to happen haha.


I never understood the obsession some people have with "silent" computers, To me the more fans running at full speed the better for maximum cooling, besides with most modern fans even at full speed you can barely hear them running. The 140s in my case and on my radiator hardly make any noise at all even though they are set to the "performance" profile in Corsair Link


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its an 8 core 16 thread cpu, if you want it to run cool super silent isn't going to happen haha.


dang. i feels cheated now.. i thought this thing could be silent since they're 95W TDP


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> dang. i feels cheated now.. i thought this thing could be silent since they're 95W TDP


95 watts at stock speeds. set all 8 cores/16 threads to 3.8 ~ 4.0 and they'll easily draw over 150 watts.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 1.428v? is that fine for long term use?
> yeah.. the 20c offset annoys me. i can't set my fan profile to super silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly, yeah.. no idea what happened. my PSU should be able to handle this thing. they're efficient, right?


Try speedfan to configure your fans, works flawlessly.


----------



## MrPerforations

if you have not got two radiators on your pc, your not taking AMD seriously.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> 95 watts at stock speeds. set all 8 cores/16 threads to 3.8 ~ 4.0 and they'll easily draw over 150 watts.


ouch!
well.. as long as they didn't touch 60C on load (real, not this dumbo 20C offset







), im fine with that..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Try speedfan to configure your fans, works flawlessly.


will try them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if you have not got two radiators on your pc, your not taking AMD seriously.


i dont really want water cooling for now. i'm afraid they will leak someday and kills my works


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ouch!
> well.. as long as they didn't touch 60C on load (real, not this dumbo 20C offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), im fine with that..
> will try them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont really want water cooling for now. i'm afraid they will leak someday and kills my works


As long as you have a decent cooler it shouldn't matter and the over 95 watt power draw is under load, and with 16 threads getting a full load on all 8 cores isn't going to happen often without trying to stress it on purpose.

As far as a radiator leaking. I've got mine mounted in the front of the case as basically an intake, only place for anything to drip is the bottom of the case away from any electrical components.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> As long as you have a decent cooler it shouldn't matter and the over 95 watt power draw is under load, and with 16 threads getting a full load on all 8 cores isn't going to happen often without trying to stress it on purpose.
> 
> As far as a radiator leaking. I've got mine mounted in the front of the case as basically an intake, only place for anything to drip is the bottom of the case away from any electrical components.


my PSU were located on the bottom








there's air tunnel on the bottom tho..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> As long as you have a decent cooler it shouldn't matter and the over 95 watt power draw is under load, and with 16 threads getting a full load on all 8 cores isn't going to happen often without trying to stress it on purpose.
> 
> As far as a radiator leaking. I've got mine mounted in the front of the case as basically an intake, only place for anything to drip is the bottom of the case away from any electrical components.


95W Power Draw was measured on a stock config with all power saving features and limiters ON. Slightly changing the clocks will dictate a different figure.

One core running at 4GHz at 1.45V will draw less power than all 8 running at [email protected] when the chip enters OC mode where all limiters are turned off. Heat output alone can attest to that.

As for radiators leaking, they happen. But the more frightful you are, the more careful you become when doing it the first time IMO.

I remember myself doing all the necesarry steps to avoid and prevent leaks (if the happen) from touching my components. lol. Grabbed a pile of bathroom napkins and each connection is guarded by a centimeter thick pile of crap just so my GPU wont get wet. lol.

Nowadays, I no longer fear leak.


----------



## zdude

Has anybody had any luck getting dual rank memory past 2666? I can't get my machine to post at 2933MHz even with stupid high timings and voltages (MSI b350 tomahawk)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck getting dual rank memory past 2666? I can't get my machine to post at 3000MHz even with stupid high timings and voltages (MSI b350 tomahawk)


3000 is not even available as a Memory Divider without BCLK tweaks.

2933 is your best bet if the kit is capable.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck getting dual rank memory past 2666? I can't get my machine to post at 3000MHz even with stupid high timings and voltages (MSI b350 tomahawk)
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 is not even available as a Memory Divider without BCLK tweaks.
> 
> 2933 is your best bet if the kit is capable.
Click to expand...

I meant 2933, sorry


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 95W Power Draw was measured on a stock config with all power saving features and limiters ON. Slightly changing the clocks will dictate a different figure.
> 
> One core running at 4GHz at 1.45V will draw less power than all 8 running at [email protected] when the chip enters OC mode where all limiters are turned off. Heat output alone can attest to that.
> 
> As for radiators leaking, they happen. But the more frightful you are, the more careful you become when doing it the first time IMO.
> 
> I remember myself doing all the necesarry steps to avoid and prevent leaks (if the happen) from touching my components. lol. Grabbed a pile of bathroom napkins and each connection is guarded by a centimeter thick pile of crap just so my GPU wont get wet. lol.
> 
> Nowadays, I no longer fear leak.


mine isn't hot at all under load for now.. i guess it's fine to go air for now... until i could utilize all cores more than 80% for 4 hours long








1080p post processing with 20 tracks of 24/96 audio wasn't loaded this system more than 40%


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> I meant 2933, sorry


Try upping the VDimm Voltage.

Or,

Boot to 2666, apply right timings, verify in Windows by stress stressing the Memory with HCI > Stable, go back to BIOS, apply 2933, and try if that passes POST processes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> mine isn't hot at all under load for now.. i guess it's fine to go air for now... until i could utilize all cores more than 80% for 4 hours long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p post processing with 20 tracks of 24/96 audio wasn't loaded this system more than 40%


IMO, these chips don't run hot or rather produce a ton of heat. They show temps like any other small node chips.

On air, just stop at the Temps you are comfortable with. Keep those in-check. If you are goong to use the machine 24/7, chose an OC setting that you are sure to be very stable. Clocking it down from your current setting won't hurt the performance that much but will surely give you the peace of mind.

I have built 7 X99 systems for Video Encoding running 24/5 a week. While all chips have been tested to be 4.4GHz capable with AIO, I backed them down to 4.0 to avoid crashes and overheating with minimal maintenance (which I will eventually do when they happen) and more guaranteed Up-time.







saves me from routine chores and headaches.

6 more incoming with 6900Ks.


----------



## mus1mus

Demn F2 bios.

I was stressing the system when updates came up and prompted me to reboot my system at 3.9/1.3V stable. Rebooted for the updates. 168 of them. Greeted by a "no boot devuce detected".

Cleared CMOS, reapply my settings, RAID was gone, drives not detected.

Cleared CMOS again, apply bios defaults, SATA set to RAID again, boot into Windows properly with all the updates successfully applied.

Reboot and reapplied my stable settings > instant reboot to BIOS when stressed! WTH!

Turned off the system, pulled the battery, CMOS cleared. Reapplied my settings, q-code 0E!

Well, I pulled the battery again and will let it sit overnight! We'll see her fresh next day. lol


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> I meant 2933, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Try upping the VDimm Voltage.
> 
> Or,
> 
> Boot to 2666, apply right timings, verify in Windows by stress stressing the Memory with HCI > Stable, go back to BIOS, apply 2933, and try if that passes POST processes.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> mine isn't hot at all under load for now.. i guess it's fine to go air for now... until i could utilize all cores more than 80% for 4 hours long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p post processing with 20 tracks of 24/96 audio wasn't loaded this system more than 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO, these chips don't run hot or rather produce a ton of heat. They show temps like any other small node chips.
> 
> On air, just stop at the Temps you are comfortable with. Keep those in-check. If you are goong to use the machine 24/7, chose an OC setting that you are sure to be very stable. Clocking it down from your current setting won't hurt the performance that much but will surely give you the peace of mind.
> 
> I have built 7 X99 systems for Video Encoding running 24/5 a week. While all chips have been tested to be 4.4GHz capable with AIO, I backed them down to 4.0 to avoid crashes and overheating with minimal maintenance (which I will eventually do when they happen) and more guaranteed Up-time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saves me from routine chores and headaches.
> 
> 6 more incoming with 6900Ks.
Click to expand...

I am perfectly stable 2666 15CAS 1.35V DIMM, 0.8V NB, however even with 1.1V NB, 1.45V DIMM I can't post 2933 32CAS.


----------



## TomiKazi

It is finally complete!
http://valid.x86.fr/ak667a
All stock, untouched.

Well, not really complete. But getting there.
I was surprised at how easily the previous Windows installation accepted the new system. I thought a reinstall would be necessary, but I can't find anything wrong with it.

So I see a lot of debate about stability testing software. In the past I would just run Prime95 for _n_ hours and then some general usage scenario's. What is the best way to test a memory overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if you have not got two radiators on your pc, your not taking AMD seriously.


Damn right!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck getting dual rank memory past 2666? I can't get my machine to post at 3000MHz even with stupid high timings and voltages (MSI b350 tomahawk)


Not sure if this guy just got lucky with his RAM, CPU or motherboard (or all 3 for that matter) but he was able to reach 3600 Mhz. Details are in the video below.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> 95 watts at stock speeds. set all 8 cores/16 threads to 3.8 ~ 4.0 and they'll easily draw over 150 watts.


I dont know how accurate HWinfo is with power draw, but most ive seen my 3.8ghz all core overclock on my 1700 do is ~95w. In gaming its like 30-45w.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck getting dual rank memory past 2666? I can't get my machine to post at 3000MHz even with stupid high timings and voltages (MSI b350 tomahawk)
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this guy just got lucky with his RAM, CPU or motherboard (or all 3 for that matter) but he was able to reach 3600 Mhz. Details are in the video below.
Click to expand...

It looks like he is running single rank memory though, I am going to be going to 64GB of ram this fall hence the dual rank memory.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try upping the VDimm Voltage.
> 
> Or,
> 
> Boot to 2666, apply right timings, verify in Windows by stress stressing the Memory with HCI > Stable, go back to BIOS, apply 2933, and try if that passes POST processes.
> IMO, these chips don't run hot or rather produce a ton of heat. They show temps like any other small node chips.
> 
> On air, just stop at the Temps you are comfortable with. Keep those in-check. If you are goong to use the machine 24/7, chose an OC setting that you are sure to be very stable. Clocking it down from your current setting won't hurt the performance that much but will surely give you the peace of mind.
> 
> I have built 7 X99 systems for Video Encoding running 24/5 a week. While all chips have been tested to be 4.4GHz capable with AIO, I backed them down to 4.0 to avoid crashes and overheating with minimal maintenance (which I will eventually do when they happen) and more guaranteed Up-time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saves me from routine chores and headaches.
> 
> 6 more incoming with 6900Ks.


3.8 seems stable without adding vcore for now.. i'll stick on this for a while


----------



## CryWin

Just picked up a 1700 for $250 new on eBay







Choo Choo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262896694740
C20SPRING


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont know how accurate HWinfo is with power draw, but most ive seen my 3.8ghz all core overclock on my 1700 do is ~95w. In gaming its like 30-45w.


My 1800x seems to be around 100w stock 130-150 4ghz 1.375v-1.425v


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Just picked up a 1700 for $250 new on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choo Choo
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262896694740
> C20SPRING


Sweet







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 3.8 seems stable without adding vcore for now.. i'll stick on this for a while


Look at my previous posts.
3600 @ 1.15 minimum the system is allowed to run.
3700 @ 1.175
3800 @ 1.225
3900 @ 1.300 (not shown)

If you can read the pattern, my advise will make sense for you on air, and stability.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> My 1800x seems to be around 100w stock 130-150 4ghz 1.375v-1.425v


lol, yeah. Those who believe they draw as much power around the ballpark of AMD's claims at stock, need to verify themselves by taking a dose of reality.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look at my previous posts.
> 3600 @ 1.15
> 3700 @ 1.175
> 3800 @ 1.225
> 3900 @ 1.300 (not shown)
> 
> If you can read the pattern, my advise will make sense for you on air, and stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah. Those who believe they draw as much power around the ballpark of AMD's claims at stock, need to verify themselves by taking a dose of reality.


AMD gives us a 65w or 95w TDP depending on the chip. TDP is a statement about required dissipation capacity for a cooling system NOT on power draw.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> AMD gives us a 65w or 95w TDP depending on the chip. TDP is a statement about required dissipation capacity for a cooling system NOT on power draw.


Well, I am fairly sure they didn't mention TDP but rather Power Draw at stock.

1700 has a lower Power Draw for one obvious reason. Lower clocks at stock.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, I am fairly sure they didn't mention TDP but rather Power Draw at stock.
> 
> 1700 has a lower Power Draw for one obvious reason. Lower clocks at stock.


AMD quotes TDP.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-7/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-7-1800X/148

http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-7/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-7-1700X/147

http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-7/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-7-1700/146


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review,4987-8.html

You can't deny the numbers can you?


----------



## Scotty99

From what ive seen so far, 1700 draws less power even while overclocked than x chips do.

We could do a quick test of this if anyone wants to. With current release version of HWinfo a cinebench run peaked at 95.89w with my 1700 at 3.8 1.248v.


----------



## mus1mus

Go and run Prime 95 29.10 Custom FFT at 1344 FFT Size with In-Line FFT. Use the HWInfo I linked a while back.
Add IBT AVX to the mix and a bit of
Y-Cruncher

If you cannot maintain stability for at least 30 minutes, you will not make your point valid.


----------



## Scotty99

What does that have to do with the point im trying to get across?

I just wanted to do a quick and dirty test of 1700 vs an x chip similar clocks volts, as you said the only reason 1700 power draw is lower is because of its low stock clocks. I believe this not to be true, and they are just better binned chips.

Whether i am stable or not depends on what i do on a daily basis, and is wholly irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What does that have to do with the point im trying to get across?
> 
> I just wanted to do a quick and dirty test of 1700 vs an x chip similar clocks volts, as you said the only reason 1700 power draw is lower is because of its low stock clocks. I believe this not to be true, and they are just better binned chips.


Besides the obvious fact that my results are already there for the taking, Cinebench is a very easy task. I can run a 4050 MHz CPU with a 3800MHz Voltage and pass or my 3800MHz with validated STABLE OC Voltage that will skew things a ton.

Go validate your point by running the same tests as I have a better use or my time. To sleep.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Besides the obvious that my results are already there for the taking Cinebench is a very easy task. I can run a 4050 MHz CPU with a 3800MHz Voltage and pass or my 3800MHz with validated STABLE OC Voltage that will skew things a ton.
> 
> Go validate your point by running the same tests as I have a better use or my time. To sleep.


Im honestly not sure what you are even talking about.

I am just trying to do a quick test vs someone who has an x chip with similar clocks/volts to mine to compare power draw between the two in cinebench.

You claimed the 1700 has lower power draw because of its low stock clocks, well lets normalize it and find out if you are correct?


----------



## Scotty99

Does he think i was only replying to him? I wasnt asking you to copy my overclock my dude lol, again you need to work on the reading comprehension. I was saying anyone who has a similarly clocked x chip, i did not quote you or even reply to you.


----------



## sakae48

so, if the 20C offset is right, the max temp is 50C while the idle is 28-ish?



that gpu power tho...


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> From what ive seen so far, 1700 draws less power even while overclocked than x chips do.
> 
> We could do a quick test of this if anyone wants to. With current release version of HWinfo a cinebench run peaked at 95.89w with my 1700 at 3.8 1.248v.


I gave my 1700 a go 3.8 @ 1.274v peaked at 90.140w cinebench score was 1655


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly*
> 
> I gave my 1700t a go 3.8 @ 1.274v peaked at 90.140w cinebench score was 1655


Hmm surprising, well then apparently 1700 is similar power draw as x chips when OC'd. I honestly thought an x chip would be closer the ~125-130 range.

Wait do you have the 1700 or 1700x?


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm surprising, well then apparently 1700 is similar power draw as x chips when OC'd. I honestly thought an x chip would be closer the ~125-130 range.
> 
> Wait do you have the 1700 or 1700x?


I have the 1700 with the Asus X370 Prime Pro motherboard and 32gig Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 memory.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-review,4987-8.html
> 
> You can't deny the numbers can you?


Again. TDP DOES NOT EQUAL power draw.


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz All voltages stock except VCORE ~1.35V on DMM
C6H UEFI v0902
2x4GB DDR4 2400MHz C14 1.2V
4x TY-143, 2x F9, 1x F12
1x SSD, 2x HDD, 1x ODD
Intel AC7260 WiFi card
Fury X with Power Efficiency: On and my stock clocks under volt ROM
Asus MG279Q, G700S, Cherry MX board 3.0, HyperX Cloud Headphones

Wall plug meter total system: Min: 97W Max: 230W (can rerun with photos/video of meter)


----------



## Scotty99

Comparing against other 1700's not really helpful guys lol.

Anyone got a 3.8ghz x chip that wants to do a cinebench run real quick?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz All voltages stock except VCORE ~1.35V on DMM
> C6H UEFI v0902
> 2x4GB DDR4 2400MHz C14 1.2V
> 4x TY-143, 2x F9, 1x F12
> 1x SSD, 2x HDD, 1x ODD
> Intel AC7260 WiFi card
> Fury X with Power Efficiency: On and my stock clocks under volt ROM
> Asus MG279Q, G700S, Cherry MX board 3.0, HyperX Cloud Headphones
> 
> Wall plug meter total system: Min: 97W Max: 230W (can rerun with photos/video of meter)


Only helpful if i had a power meter, just want to get a rough estimate of a 1700 vs 1700x at similar clocks/volts. Cinebench is quick and easy, and most people seem to have HWinfo.


----------



## gupsterg

@Scotty99

I added mine with wall meter plug info so you can compare with HWiNFO.

It is a Cinebench run and has HWiNFO screen, just run now, not an old screen shot.

Also if an X CPU owner posts and has wall plug meter you will have compare data







.

If you want other VCORE I can test, as the ~1.35V VCORE is set to pass other stability tests and not CB tuned







.


----------



## zdude

1.288V core 3.9GHz 1700x



Score is a bit low because I have a VM running and some other stuff running in the background, 130W peak though


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> 1.288V core 3.9GHz 1700x
> 
> 
> 
> Score is a bit low because I have a VM running and some other stuff running in the background, 130W peak though


Ding ding, we have a winner.

Your vcore is slightly higher than mine, but not sure that makes up for the 35w power draw difference.

Need to see a few more people, but it appears my inclinations were correct, even when overclocked the 1700 draws less power than the x model chips.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I would also love to know how to check VTT. I just tried bumping mine to .680 (couldnt set .675) still no boot on this ****ty ass memory lol.
> 
> No one buy gskill 16 18 18 38 3200 memory.
> 
> Ive tried cas 18 2666 **** still wont boot, it should be sold as 2400 memory not 3200....


Sadly I have the same RAM and Issue on Aorus gaming 5 my Trident 3200 c16 will only run at 2400. Been hoping either someone comes up a magic Voltage/timing combo or mobo launches new Bios. Either way can't blame the RAM for the system not liking it.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Sadly I have the same RAM and Issue on Aorus gaming 5 my Trident 3200 c16 will only run at 2400. Been hoping either someone comes up a magic Voltage/timing combo or mobo launches new Bios. Either way can't blame the RAM for the system not liking it.


I dont think trident cas 16 is samsing b die tho, you probably have the same stuff i do and it is likely to blame actually.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ding ding, we have a winner.
> 
> Your vcore is slightly higher than mine, but not sure that makes up for the 35w power draw difference.
> 
> Need to see a few more people, but it appears my inclinations were correct, even when overclocked the 1700 draws less power than the x model chips.


Yes because the Ryzen chips are binned for voltage and not clock speed. Generally speaking lower leakage, less more voltage, lower attainable clock speed, lower power draw. More leakage, more less voltage, more attainable clock speed, more power draw. All of this is constrained by the process which has an optimal voltage range.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Yes because the Ryzen chips are binned for voltage and not clock speed. Generally speaking lower leakage, less voltage, lower attainable clock speed, lower power draw. More leakage, more voltage, more attainable clock speed, more power draw. All of this is constrained by the process which has an optimal voltage range.


Right but ive seen two people in this thread say the ONLY reason power draw on 1700 was lower was because of its low stock clocks. This exercise shows even when overclocked, 65w chips appear to draw less power as well.


----------



## NicksTricks007

It really sucks that the Ryzen motherboards doesn't play well with RAM. Like Aces said, really can't blame the RAM for this. Seems like AMD and the mobo manufactures still have some things to iron out.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> It really sucks that the Ryzen motherboards doesn't play well with RAM. Like Aces said, really can't blame the RAM for this. Seems like AMD and the mobo manufactures still have some things to iron out.


There is actually a lot of evidence ram is to blame, i have not seen anyone who has b die samsung ram stuck at 2400 or 2666, most people seem to hit 2933 fairly easy.

Ya its more expensive, but early testing it appears to be worth it if you dont want to deal with the headaches.

Edit:
Just to be clear its likely all 3200 ram on the market will be able to hit rated speeds eventually, but it appears getting samsung b die is the best bet for early adopters to run at rated (or close) speeds. Gskill flare x is all samsung b die from what i gathered, which is "optimized" for ryzen.


----------



## josephimports

X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> From what ive seen so far, 1700 draws less power even while overclocked than x chips do.
> 
> We could do a quick test of this if anyone wants to. With current release version of HWinfo a cinebench run peaked at 95.89w with my 1700 at 3.8 1.248v.


Peaked at 112W with vcore max 1.254v, SOC .980v using hwinfo v3125. Kill-a-watt max 291W.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> X
> Peaked at 112W with vcore max 1.254v, SOC .980v using hwinfo v3125. Kill-a-watt max 291W.


Cool, still need more people to post. Not a huge difference there but 17 watts is something. Yours is closest to my vcore of 1.248.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Yes because the Ryzen chips are binned for voltage and not clock speed. Generally speaking lower leakage, less voltage, lower attainable clock speed, lower power draw. More leakage, more voltage, more attainable clock speed, more power draw. All of this is constrained by the process which has an optimal voltage range.


AFAIK lower leakage, higher voltage, lower power draw and higher leakage, lower voltage, higher power draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 1700 specimen I'm using has the lowest leakage of all Ryzen chips I've seen so far. So technically it should require higher voltage in every aspect, than the chips with higher leakage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Cool, still need more people to post. Not a huge difference there but 17 watts is something. Yours is closest to my vcore of 1.248.


Are we comparing package power, core power, or cpu power? Post a SS.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> X
> Peaked at 112W with vcore max 1.254v, SOC .980v using hwinfo v3125. Kill-a-watt max 291W.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


By any chance did you get min on Kill-a-watt? cheers







.

Even though I had higher VCORE ~1.35V my total rig as stated used MAX 230W (post).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Are we comparing package power, core power, or cpu power? Post a SS.


Package:


Low CB score due to my ram being stuck at 2400 lol.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> By any chance did you get min on Kill-a-watt? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even though I had higher VCORE ~1.35V my total rig as stated used MAX 230W (post).


98W.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Package:
> 
> 
> Low CB score due to my ram being stuck at 2400 lol.














3.8ghz, ram at 2400mhz


----------



## Scotty99

So it appears so far there is at least a 15-30w power draw discrepancy between 1700 and x chips so far even overclocked.

Ideally someone with a 1700x and asrock killer SLI would post, could copy my exact overclock and know for sure : )


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AFAIK lower leakage, higher voltage, lower power draw and higher leakage, lower voltage, higher power draw.


Ack. Good catch.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Right but ive seen two people in this thread say the ONLY reason power draw on 1700 was lower was because of its low stock clocks. This exercise shows even when overclocked, 65w chips appear to draw less power as well.


Well ya and one of those guys doesn't know that TDP is not power draw. It makes perfect sense his conclusions are fallacious. Lol.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> There is actually a lot of evidence ram is to blame, i have not seen anyone who has b die samsung ram stuck at 2400 or 2666, most people seem to hit 2933 fairly easy.
> 
> Ya its more expensive, but early testing it appears to be worth it if you dont want to deal with the headaches.
> 
> Edit:
> Just to be clear its likely all 3200 ram on the market will be able to hit rated speeds eventually, but it appears getting samsung b die is the best bet for early adopters to run at rated (or close) speeds. Gskill flare x is all samsung b die from what i gathered, which is "optimized" for ryzen.


Thanks for clearing that up for me








That is very interesting indeed, although Samsung chips in general have been known to be of higher quality, right?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz All voltages stock except VCORE ~1.35V on DMM
> C6H UEFI v0902
> 2x4GB DDR4 2400MHz C14 1.2V
> 4x TY-143, 2x F9, 1x F12
> 1x SSD, 2x HDD, 1x ODD
> Intel AC7260 WiFi card
> Fury X with Power Efficiency: On and my stock clocks under volt ROM
> Asus MG279Q, G700S, Cherry MX board 3.0, HyperX Cloud Headphones
> 
> Wall plug meter total system: Min: 97W Max: 230W (can rerun with photos/video of meter)
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> X
> Peaked at 112W with vcore max 1.254v, SOC .980v using hwinfo v3125. Kill-a-watt max 291W.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> By any chance did you get min on Kill-a-watt? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even though I had higher VCORE ~1.35V my total rig as stated used MAX 230W (post).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 98W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How accurate are these wall plugs? seems nutty that you're at what ~193W MAX and mine was ~133W MAX.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya from what i understand the samsung b die stuff just jives better with ryzens memory controller. There is a thread over at HWbot forums that lists all the ram that has b-die:
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=152523&page=19

I cant comment on quality other than if price denotes quality, then yes lol. I still cant believe i spent 188 dollars for ram, but at least it was a 4000 kit.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Something feels a bit off. What am I doing wrong? hasn't crashed in Windows and downloading Cinebench for a quickie. but that VID seems a bit off from what I've been seeing in this thread.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> I meant 2933, sorry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Cool, still need more people to post. Not a huge difference there but 17 watts is something. Yours is closest to my vcore of 1.248.


Eh? 1.225v with 1 LLC


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Something feels a bit off. What am I doing wrong? hasn't crashed in Windows and downloading Cinebench for a quickie. but that VID seems a bit off from what I've been seeing in this thread.


Thats a bug, go look at vcore under motherboard. Apparently if you open HWinfo too soon it get stuck at 1.55 VID.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Eh? 1.225v with 1 LLC


Whoa big difference there, thats why i wanted more people to post.

You at 1.225=132w
Me at 1.248=96w


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats a bug, go look at vcore under motherboard. Apparently if you open HWinfo too soon it get stuck at 1.55 VID.


How long do you have to wait? it was a good 2 minutes after boot for opening that. Also Vcore is set to 1.35 as shown in the pictures.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> How long do you have to wait? it was a good 2 minutes after boot for opening that. Also Vcore is set to 1.35 as shown in the pictures.


Dont worry about the vid number it really does not matter. Vcore is what your CPU is actually getting.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whoa big difference there, thats why i wanted more people to post.
> 
> You at 1.225=132w
> Me at 1.248=96w


I'm thinking there may be something like the Tclt going on, adjusting the number higher for X chips. What does your CPU Core Power (VDDCR_CPU) say? 94w for me.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats a bug, go look at vcore under motherboard. Apparently if you open HWinfo too soon it get stuck at 1.55 VID.
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you have to wait? it was a good 2 minutes after boot for opening that. Also Vcore is set to 1.35 as shown in the pictures.
Click to expand...

That is all mine ever reports when the CPU is running at turbo, I just ignore those values.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I'm thinking there may be something like the Tclt going on, adjusting the number higher for X chips. What does your CPU Core Power (VDDCR_CPU) say? 94w for me.


I dont see VDDR_CPU in HWinfo, just what i posted on the screenshot a couple pages back.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont see VDDR_CPU in HWinfo, just what i posted on the screenshot a couple pages back.


You may need the latest Beta. New version fixes vcore and adds in Tdie which is the real temps.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I'm thinking there may be something like the Tclt going on, adjusting the number higher for X chips. What does your CPU Core Power (VDDCR_CPU) say? 94w for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see VDDR_CPU in HWinfo, just what i posted on the screenshot a couple pages back.
Click to expand...

Update to the latest beta, the added SOC, CPU cores, and total CPU power and current measurments


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> How long do you have to wait? it was a good 2 minutes after boot for opening that. Also Vcore is set to 1.35 as shown in the pictures.


Besides waiting, it depends upon a few other things. This is a "quirk" of the SMU FW of CPU, Martin Malik author of HWiNFO has highlighted AMD will release an update to SMU FW, so a later mobo ROM will sort the issue.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its an 8 core 16 thread cpu, if you want it to run cool super silent isn't going to happen haha.


No way, I am running super silent with slight overclocks and stock clocks. Silent mode in C6H Noctua fans on H100i cooler no issue. People need to run the largest fans they can fit and everything gets so much quieter. No reason to have fans blaring to run it 5c cooler, just silly.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You may need the latest Beta. New version fixes vcore and adds in Tdie which is the real temps.




We have similar CPU core power, but why is everyones package draw higher than mine?

Also if there is a better way to post screenshots to make them easier to read, all im doing is print screen>save to paint>post to imgur.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> We have similar CPU core power, but why is everyones package draw higher than mine?


If I had to guess, the Tclt comes into play with Package Power, but who knows. Honestly the only way to really know is using something like a kill-a-watt.

Let me know if you have one


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Now this is interesting. I've got it booting (at the very least) with 1.35Vcore and 4.0Ghz. Yet the system is actually slower seeming than leaving everything on stock. For the moment the Ram timings and everything are set to auto.

Right now the only things that have been changed are the Vcore and Multi (?) /FID

I'll see about getting some Bio pics up to maybe see if one of you who has been going at this much longer can point out where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i guess my question would be what is a more accurate number in judging what the CPU is drawing from the wall? And no no kill a watt meter, i really should get one tho.

Considering this is the first time ive seen this VDDR CPU number in any temp monitoring program in the past (its always package power) not sure how to rate this.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Now this is interesting. I've got it booting (at the very least) with 1.35Vcore and 4.0Ghz. Yet the system is actually slower seeming than leaving everything on stock. For the moment the Ram timings and everything are set to auto.
> 
> Right now the only things that have been changed are the Vcore and Multi (?) /FID
> 
> I'll see about getting some Bio pics up to maybe see if one of you who has been going at this much longer can point out where I'm going wrong.


On my board, if I do a Pstate only overclock above 3.9ghz, it actually runs at 3ghz even though apps like Cinebench still report 4.0ghz or whatever. CPU-z reads it as 3ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well i guess my question would be what is a more accurate number in judging what the CPU is drawing from the wall? And no no kill a watt meter, i really should get one tho.
> 
> Considering this is the first time ive seen this VDDR CPU number in any temp monitoring program in the past (its always package power) not sure how to rate this.


I think it's a bit more accurate. I reran the tests @ 3.9ghz 1.344 vcore and the Package Power barely moved, but the other numbers jumped like 15w.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> On my board, if I do a Pstate only overclock above 3.9ghz, it actually runs at 3ghz even though apps like Cinebench still report 4.0ghz or whatever. CPU-z reads it as 3ghz.


That's pretty much the only value this board will allow me to change that I have seen. Everything does report the CPU being at 4.0 including all the different software.

Please see the attached Bio images. I'll be returning to stock and reading more on (what I can find anyway) OC'ing on my board. It is different than what is stated in the sig rig though.





I do want to note that when changing the AI Overclock Tuner to D.O.C.P it will set the Ram to it's default speed and remove any stability I get with it on auto.

Also testing Cinebench at 1.375 which is why that value shows as that.

Edit: dropping to 3.9 to do some testing there and then working from that. Windows boots at 1.35 @ 4.0 but won't pass anything.

Not so ninja edit: Dropping to 3.9 resulted in instant windows crash. This is getting interesting


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, I'm still confused here as to the cpu-nb voltage on this ryzen chip that does the memory controller , what are they using now please?


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Sadly I have the same RAM and Issue on Aorus gaming 5 my Trident 3200 c16 will only run at 2400. Been hoping either someone comes up a magic Voltage/timing combo or mobo launches new Bios. Either way can't blame the RAM for the system not liking it.


The Corsair cmu16gx4m2c3200c16 (hynix) works fine with my Aorus Gaming 5 at 3200


----------



## navjack27

lol another day off from work. instead of video games i'll play the game of chance and push the volts until this thing cooperates with me.



EDIT: why don't we have a voice chat room we can chill in and shoot the bidness while we tinker? (discord and ts3 is on phones)


----------



## 92blueludesi




----------



## navjack27

lol 92blueludesi i'm goin high and ur goin low


----------



## Frikencio

Or my 1700 is the worst on earth or you are not stressing the CPU correctly.

All I can reach: 3.9Ghz @ 1.45v LOAD


----------



## bluej511

Heres my validation one, shows up as 1.199v so idk if cpuz is accurate either lol.

http://valid.x86.fr/trl075


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> We have similar CPU core power, but why is everyones package draw higher than mine?
> 
> Also if there is a better way to post screenshots to make them easier to read, all im doing is print screen>save to paint>post to imgur.


Mabye it's motherboard related, I have an Asrock X370 Killer SLI too and my cpu package is ludicrously low at 4GHz


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> We have similar CPU core power, but why is everyones package draw higher than mine?
> 
> Also if there is a better way to post screenshots to make them easier to read, all im doing is print screen>save to paint>post to imgur.
> 
> 
> 
> Mabye it's motherboard related, I have an Asrock X370 Killer SLI too and my cpu package is ludicrously low at 4GHz
Click to expand...

might I inquire about your settings?
direct voltage? offset?
I'm pretty sure I won't get 4ghz - but willing to try








- pretty sure I'm stuck at 3.9


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> From what ive seen so far, 1700 draws less power even while overclocked than x chips do.
> 
> We could do a quick test of this if anyone wants to. With current release version of HWinfo a cinebench run peaked at 95.89w with my 1700 at 3.8 1.248v.


My 1700X at 3.8 @ 1.24v peaked 89.7w


----------



## drdrache

also,
wouldn't kill-a-watt readings be worthless?
different GPUs,
Different PSUs,
Different Drives,
Different DRAM voltages...


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> might I inquire about your settings?
> direct voltage? offset?
> I'm pretty sure I won't get 4ghz - but willing to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pretty sure I'm stuck at 3.9


Sure here you go


----------



## navjack27

*** that offset. aren't you using that wrong?


----------



## Frikencio

Are you stressing your CPU enoguh?


----------



## bluej511

Yea i have no idea how people are getting such low package power at high voltages. I peak at 128w at 1.268v on DMM so no idea what you guys are stressing with lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> also,
> wouldn't kill-a-watt readings be worthless?
> different GPUs,
> Different PSUs,
> Different Drives,
> Different DRAM voltages...


If run same test, get min and max power, then from difference we've got ball park of CPU usage. Many reviews used that method.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> *** that offset. aren't you using that wrong?


Why? This way max vcore is 1.376V at 4GHz and idles at 1V or so.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i have no idea how people are getting such low package power at high voltages. I peak at 128w at 1.268v on DMM so no idea what you guys are stressing with lol.


yeah i dunno wat ppl are on about

btw here is how i do what i do


----------



## LBear

Ran prime 95 for 1hr on blend and IBT on very high at 3.9ghz without even touching the voltage just left it on auto. Ram is at 3200 14-14-14 -34-1T


----------



## navjack27

anything under 4ghz is VERY easy for auto volts. ain't nothing at all.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i have no idea how people are getting such low package power at high voltages. I peak at 128w at 1.268v on DMM so no idea what you guys are stressing with lol.


Pacakge power is low even when stressing with intelburn test


----------



## TomiKazi

Setting this memory to spec was a breeze. Running at 3200C14 and no problems so far. I just put 1.36v for the ram voltage and half to that other ram voltage variable of which I have forgotten the name







. SoC at 1v.

CPU still stock on auto.

http://valid.x86.fr/4w7fnf


----------



## Scotty99

Asrock boards are set up in a way where offset really is the best way to go.

The numbers are super weird that needs to be fixed in an update, for example the 3125 number loads in windows at 1.248. Guy a page back had a 14*** number for 1.376.

Like he said this way all the power consumption/cool n quiet stuff works at idle, and all the cores boost to what you set multi when under load.


----------



## navjack27

everything always works. nothing isn't working... everything IS JUST FINE HERE IN MY COMPUTER OMG GET THE FIRE EXTINGUISHER


that is with the -20 offset on the temp too


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Asrock boards are set up in a way where offset really is the best way to go.
> 
> The numbers are super weird that needs to be fixed in an update, for example the 3125 number loads in windows at 1.248. Guy a page back had a 14*** number for 1.376.
> 
> Like he said this way all the power consumption/cool n quiet stuff works at idle, and all the cores boost to what you set multi when under load.


It all depends on where your CPU defaults at too. 1700 is great since it has such a low starting voltage, whereas a 1700X starts at 1.35v so offset can only go up from there :-/


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Setting this memory to spec was a breeze. Running at 3200C14 and no problems so far. I just put 1.36v for the ram voltage and half to that other ram voltage variable of which I have forgotten the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SoC at 1v.
> 
> CPU still stock on auto.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4w7fnf


Nvm imma derp


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> It all depends on where your CPU defaults at too. 1700 is great since it has such a low starting voltage, whereas a 1700X starts at 1.35v so offset can only go up from there :-/


Wow really? That sucks for x owners, since asrock does not have negative offset values yet.

Maybe thats the reason tech city didnt use offset for his review of the asrock fatality gaming, i bet he had an x chip.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Pacakge power is low even when stressing with intelburn test


Your cpu power is 160w though.


----------



## navjack27

guess i don't care much about the whole power savings deal... my 5820k was always idle around 60-100w but most of the time it was being used soooo 200w-ish


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What ram you go with? Hoping my 4000 kit has the same experience


This kit:
http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
It has 'A500' as part of the serial number, so I'm assuming it's Samsung B-die.

I think it is probable that this kit is just the Trident Z 3200C14 under a different name and heatspreader. Pricing was around the same too, but this one was in stock. Manufactured this march, fresh from the factory.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wow really? That sucks for x owners, since asrock does not have negative offset values yet.
> 
> Maybe thats the reason tech city didnt use offset for his review of the asrock fatality gaming, i bet he had an x chip.


Hence me using Pstate for my 3.9 overclock, although setting the volts to stock and the LLC to 5 seems to get close enough.

a 3.8 overclock 1.225v, pstates are a must unless you do Fixed.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya it seems for x chips P states is what you need to do, didnt realize the starting volts were so high on those. Shame too, because people coming from intel to amd like me will get confused, as offset/multi is how we have been overclocking for years now.

Im sure asrock will add negative offsets eventually tho.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya it seems for x chips P states is what you need to do, didnt realize the starting volts were so high on those. Shame too, because people coming from intel to amd like me will get confused, as offset/multi is how we have been overclocking for years now.
> 
> Im sure asrock will add negative offsets eventually tho.


Not really an issue if you are going for 4ghz and only a bit higher than needed for 3.9.

I HAVE to do a least 3.9ghz if I don't want to lose single thread performance.

Although in general Pstates are better since offset increases the voltages everywhere.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Hence me using Pstate for my 3.9 overclock, although setting the volts to stock and the LLC to 5 seems to get close enough.
> 
> a 3.8 overclock 1.225v, pstates are a must unless you do Fixed.


How exactly do you go about figuring out the stock voltages? This thing always seems to be fluctuating up and down no matter what. I don't see the power saving features in my bios either to turn them off. Unless it is the global C-6 state settings. The only other thing I can think of is turning off the Core performance boost.


----------



## navjack27

how come my score seems so low... guess its the ram really not the cpu considering i'm at 2666 & 4.05ghz for that run.


----------



## TomiKazi

Welp, it seems I might have spoken too soon?

Everything seemed to be stable with the ram at 3200. A bit of Prime, IBT and Y-cruncher. But when I rebooted, the computer turned on and off again for up to a minute or so before booting succesfully. In the process it reset the ram to default clocks. Does this mean it wasn't stable after all?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> how come my score seems so low... guess its the ram really not the cpu considering i'm at 2666 & 4.05ghz for that run.


Probably not the same version of IBT . Go to the Vishera thread and download the one in the op and try it again.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Probably not the same version of IBT . Go to the Vishera thread and download the one in the op and try it again.


good call dude


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Your cpu power is 160w though.


Yes and I guess it should be closer to the real measurement rather than the cpu package, which is way too low.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes and I guess it should be closer to the real measurement rather than the cpu package, which is way too low.


Yeah, if we assume the other numbers are correct, then total package power must be wrong or measuring something else.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> good call dude


Indeed. I was also running an older version it seems.


----------



## bluej511

So now AMD cpus are using Intel stress testers huh lol.


----------



## chew*

Better binned is a strong word.

Binned differently yes.

If we are talking max oc potential equal cooling any forms of cooling. 1800x is curb stomping 1700.


----------



## navjack27

It's amazing how much more voltage I need to get stable over 4ghz. I swear there is a soft lock on OC potential. I'm at 1.475v but with LLC it reads 1.488v
Just for 4.025ghz.
My 4ghz is rock solid at 1.375 or 1.4v


----------



## Scotty99

As much as i love this amd stock cooler (looks great) i may have to order me up a cryorig H5 or be quiet dark rock 3, just to see what my chip is capable of lol.


----------



## navjack27

Why not AIO


----------



## Scotty99

Just an air cooler type of guy, i like that it blows over the VRM's and stuff, plus quieter.

Cryorig H5 and be quiet dark rock 3 are only ones i find acceptable aesthetics wise lol.


----------



## navjack27

Yah cuz my two fans on the rad don't create turbulence around the cpu socket at all. my vrms are dying right now. *sarcasm*


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just an air cooler type of guy, i like that it blows over the VRM's and stuff, plus quieter.
> 
> Cryorig H5 and be quiet dark rock 3 are only ones i find acceptable aesthetics wise lol.


It depends on the AIO. My H110i GT hasn't even kicked into high gear with hours of CSGO and messing with stuff. Most of the time I hear my heating system over my computer.


----------



## navjack27

xD just get this. i was able to do 4ghz just fine on it before i went AIO

note the file name of the picture


----------



## hammelgammler

Which software is accurate to measure the real VCore? HWInfo has two values, one of them in the Mobo Section is the same as with HWMonitor, the other one called CPU VCore is "much" lower.


----------



## navjack27

what motherboard? use included software. the asrock* software shows what the mobo does in the bios


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leadbelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just a heads up I think Intel burn test stresses the CPU too hard, its certainly like ultimate stability test, but friend who is 100% rock stable on 4.0 can't pass Intel burn test either. I couldn't pass it at 1.475 @ 3.95 or even 3.9. Aida would pass though just fine.
> 
> IBT draws like maximum of 180w instead of Aida which draws like max 150
> 
> 
> 
> I would not say Intel burn test, is to hard. One can start off with the standard test, and work there way up as far as they like. I think if you can pass at the very high level, your computer is pretty darn stable. I wanted stable as possible, my 1700 at 3.8 running 1.274v on air, was the best I could do to be able to pass Intel burn test on maximum.
Click to expand...

Thing is I don't think Anyone can pass IBT @ 4.0, if they can its likely well above 1.45v.

And I haven't heard Anything about stability issues with people just using Aida64 as a stability test. Hence why I'm thinking IBT is too harsh for Ryzen.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Which software is accurate to measure the real VCore? HWInfo has two values, one of them in the Mobo Section is the same as with HWMonitor, the other one called CPU VCore is "much" lower.


One is measuring bios vcore the other vcore at the vrm, the vcore at the vrm is much more accurate.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yah cuz my two fans on the rad don't create turbulence around the cpu socket at all. my vrms are dying right now. *sarcasm*


While there is usually not an isue with mobo cooling when using an AIO (depending on what case fans you have and the placement), they are not all what they are made out to be. In som situations they are more practical then a large air cooler, but for the most part they don't perform all that better than air coolers at the same noise level (also quite a bit of them have bad pump noise). Granted if you are talking about "premium" AIOs like the EK predator or some of Swiftechs offerings then the performance is quite a bit better than an air cooler.

It's been a while since I paid much atention to AIOs, but I'm guessing a 240mm AIO still performs about the same as the H105 which unless you go push/pull will perform about the same as a Dark Rock Pro. Granted, if you were on skylake then AIOs would be the way to go due to them only managing 500g coolers.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2666 will be the ultimate goal for majority of Micron chips. And don't try increasing VDimm over 1.35 as that won't help the chips at all, in fact, renders them failing to post. I have some 8GB Micron sticks here of single sided and best they can do (bootable) is 2666 C14-14-14-14-1T.
> 
> IIRC, the same sticks do 3000 CL16 on Intel. But on Ryzen, they won't post at 2933.


You were spot on with that assesment, I have mine running at 2666mhz with timngs at spec (surpringly since it's 2400mhz ram). 2933mhz was just as yours, won't post at all so had to reset CMOS.


----------



## bloot

My H110i-GT pump had a bit of coil whine on my sabertooth z97 board at minimum speed (2300rpm), but now it's gone on my x370 Killer


----------



## savagebunny

btw guys, new HWiNFO just came out, v5.47-3125

https://www.hwinfo.com/news.php


----------



## Newwt

can you adjust bclk if overclocking by p-state?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> can you adjust bclk if overclocking by p-state?


Yes, but your CPU will stop downclocking.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> might I inquire about your settings?
> direct voltage? offset?
> I'm pretty sure I won't get 4ghz - but willing to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pretty sure I'm stuck at 3.9
> 
> 
> 
> Sure here you go
Click to expand...

booted -


and was able to get these :


and

http://valid.x86.fr/2me07k

I am going to try some realbench in a few -

so far my previous attempts haven't had enough volts. I appreciate it. now to wonder what my temp should be ... LOL


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Again. TDP DOES NOT EQUAL power draw.


Did I say they are? Point me into it dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Well ya and one of those guys doesn't know that TDP is not power draw. It makes perfect sense his conclusions are fallacious. Lol.


Again, 




Seems you missed that as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Probably not the same version of IBT . Go to the Vishera thread and download the one in the op and try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> good call dude
Click to expand...

That's more like it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> good call dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I was also running an older version it seems.
Click to expand...

The version with the higher flps is AVX enabled


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> booted -
> 
> 
> and was able to get these :
> 
> 
> and
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2me07k
> 
> I am going to try some realbench in a few -
> 
> so far my previous attempts haven't had enough volts. I appreciate it. now to wonder what my temp should be ... LOL


Glad it's working for you, welcome


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Glad it's working for you, welcome


yes, def thanks!

sadly - it's not stable and even with offset + 2-3 clicks I'm still "stuck" at 1.376 max - with temps running to 65C in HWMonitor (is that even right?)
i'm going to have to do this another way now that I have a good starting spot.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> how come my score seems so low... guess its the ram really not the cpu considering i'm at 2666 & 4.05ghz for that run.


84 gflop isn't that low, I get 80 @ 3.9, and 71 or so stock.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Thing is I don't think Anyone can pass IBT @ 4.0, if they can its likely well above 1.45v.
> 
> And I haven't heard Anything about stability issues with people just using Aida64 as a stability test. Hence why I'm thinking IBT is too harsh for Ryzen.


but i do and i did and i am.


----------



## savagebunny

Hello ladies new AIDA64 version is how, here are the results.

https://www.aida64.com/news/aida64-v590-amd-ryzen-benchmarks-latency-cache-speed

5.80.4098 BETA


Newest release 5.90.4200 (3/25/2017)


----------



## navjack27

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Hello ladies new AIDA64 version is how, here are the results.
> 
> 5.80.4098 BETA
> 
> 
> Newest release 5.90.4200 (3/25/2017)






i'll run the whole benchmark suite at 4ghz for ya'll


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> How accurate are these wall plugs? seems nutty that you're at what ~193W MAX and mine was ~133W MAX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> also,
> wouldn't kill-a-watt readings be worthless?
> different GPUs,
> Different PSUs,
> Different Drives,
> Different DRAM voltages...
> 
> 
> 
> If run same test, get min and max power, then from difference we've got ball park of CPU usage. Many reviews used that method.
Click to expand...

Pretty much what drdrache said. The method of subtracting the minimum could work _if you used the same PSU across all tests and it was loaded around the same amount with the same input voltage._ Many PSUs actually have fairly inconsistent efficiency below 10% load, as compared to their 20-80% load efficiency numbers (could be the difference between 75% efficiency vs. 91%). So even when using the same exact same PSU for two different tests your results can be off if the % of max load was different.
Also anyone in North America is probably using 120V input which has lower efficiency than Europe's 240V.
That said, I think we can all agree that CPU Package Power is completely worthless for comparison.









EDIT: Also I win. My CPU uses no watts at all sitting in its box on my desk.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Hello ladies new AIDA64 version is how, here are the results.
> 
> 5.80.4098 BETA
> 
> 
> Newest release 5.90.4200 (3/25/2017)


This the paid version im guessing?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> This the paid version im guessing?


Yup


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did I say they are? Point me into it dude.
> Again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you missed that as well.


No I didn't miss that. Power draw is not the same thing as TDP. They may at sometimes be the same value, but they are completely different things. Honestly, how obtuse can you be?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> No I didn't miss that. Power draw is not the same thing as TDP. They may at sometimes be the same value, but they are completely different things. Honestly, how obtuse can you be?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power


Yea people need to stop arguing that TDP is the same as wattage used lol. Not really the same thing, as he said it can be close sometimes but most of the time it differs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> No I didn't miss that. Power draw is not the same thing as TDP. They may at sometimes be the same value, but they are completely different things. Honestly, how obtuse can you be?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power


You are the one being obtuse. I didn't mention TDP.
Was talking about Power Draw all along. Granted I made a mistake about their claims. But I am not talking about the 95W figure. You did.


----------



## bloot

L2 and L3 latencies are much better now I can confirm


----------



## mus1mus

But 5.90 is out.








https://www.aida64.com/news/pr/aida64-v590-press-release


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But 5.90 is out.


That's why I just posted comparison, FinalWire just released it today.

https://www.aida64.com/news/pr/aida64-v590-press-release


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> That's why I just posted comparison, FinalWire just released it today.
> 
> https://www.aida64.com/news/pr/aida64-v590-press-release


my bad. But honestly, how did you manage to get those kind of numbers?


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> There is actually a lot of evidence ram is to blame, i have not seen anyone who has b die samsung ram stuck at 2400 or 2666, most people seem to hit 2933 fairly easy.
> 
> Ya its more expensive, but early testing it appears to be worth it if you dont want to deal with the headaches.
> 
> Edit:
> Just to be clear its likely all 3200 ram on the market will be able to hit rated speeds eventually, but it appears getting samsung b die is the best bet for early adopters to run at rated (or close) speeds. Gskill flare x is all samsung b die from what i gathered, which is "optimized" for ryzen.


Yes that's why you can't blame the memory . It's not gskill fault that Ryzen and Mobo's don't get along w Hynix sticks. These Hynix sticks work fine at rated speed on all the other systems I have so like I said its not the memory to blame it's Immature BIOS or a memory controller that doesn't get along w Hynix.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> booted -
> 
> 
> and was able to get these :
> 
> 
> and
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2me07k
> 
> I am going to try some realbench in a few -
> 
> so far my previous attempts haven't had enough volts. I appreciate it. now to wonder what my temp should be ... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's working for you, welcome
Click to expand...

re-quoted you -
so I got this to work - with a 45 min stability test (AIDA64) - i KNOW this isn't enough - but for now it will be.
all other voltages lasted 2-3 min.

here is HWMonitor (as you can see, it bounces from 1.376 to 1.392):


as my phone is being.... very android like; this is my Offset # as shown in A-Tuning :


the only question I have is - is my temps on par - I'd want to think so, because I can't get a much bigger Air cooler (Noctua NH-D15S single NF-A15) with Kryonaut.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Anyone else notice that Ryzen seems a bit fond of lots and lots of TIM? I'm guessing it has something to do with the cores being on the edge of the IHS. I noticed quite a bit of difference in using the pea method (which is fine on tiny LGA1150/56/55 chips) and the large cross method of applying. The pea method always gives me a slight bit to little to cover the entire IHS, but covers the cores quite well, but the cross covers the entire thing in a ton of paste (though not so thick of a layer).

May just be me thinking I saw something, but it's interesting to see from someone coming from an Ivy Bridge where a tiny amount seemed to be best.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> my bad. But honestly, how did you manage to get those kind of numbers?


Honestly, I don't have a damn clue. I just run it and let it roll. I'm not sure why I get higher numbers.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else notice that Ryzen seems a bit fond of lots and lots of TIM? I'm guessing it has something to do with the cores being on the edge of the IHS. I noticed quite a bit of difference in using the pea method (which is fine on tiny LGA1150/56/55 chips) and the large cross method of applying. The pea method always gives me a slight bit to little to cover the entire IHS, but covers the cores quite well, but the cross covers the entire thing in a ton of paste (though not so thick of a layer).
> 
> May just be me thinking I saw something, but it's interesting to see from someone coming from an Ivy Bridge where a tiny amount seemed to be best.


The cores and IMC are still in the middle of the wafer and ihs they are not to the side, Intels cores are on the sides of the die but not sure how Ryzen is. I used a pea method and x method and its perfectly fine. I did notice i used a whole lot less TIM compared to Intel because of the beautiful mounting pressure am4 has.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> re-quoted you -
> so I got this to work - with a 45 min stability test (AIDA64) - i KNOW this isn't enough - but for now it will be.
> all other voltages lasted 2-3 min.
> 
> here is HWMonitor (as you can see, it bounces from 1.376 to 1.392):
> 
> 
> as my phone is being.... very android like; this is my Offset # as shown in A-Tuning :
> 
> 
> the only question I have is - is my temps on par - I'd want to think so, because I can't get a much bigger Air cooler (Noctua NH-D15S single NF-A15) with Kryonaut.


Yeah every chip is different, mine passed 2 hours aida stability test, intel burn test on high, encoding, gaming and other tasks, yours seem to need a bit more voltage, but looks good. Package temp is a bit high, I'd recommend you to get a better cooler when playing at high vcore values.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The cores and IMC are still in the middle of the wafer and ihs they are not to the side, Intels cores are on the sides of the die but not sure how Ryzen is. I used a pea method and x method and its perfectly fine. I did notice i used a whole lot less TIM compared to Intel because of the beautiful mounting pressure am4 has.


Might be me just seeing things then, but I did get significant temp differences on air cooling between my mounts though that might be due to different pressure.

Also, what was the conclusion on CPU temps on the C6H again? which one shows the actual temp, or are they all with the offset 20*c for X editions?


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Better binned is a strong word.
> 
> Binned differently yes.
> 
> If we are talking max oc potential equal cooling any forms of cooling. 1800x is curb stomping 1700.


Where are you seeing this? Most of the reviews I have seen have them reaching about the same speed and actually the 1700 reaches slightly higher more often than not. Hard to compare people using LN setups as about 300 people putting an 1800X on LN for every 1 person trying it w a 1700 so for now those aren't very accurate results.

I know AMD gave some numbers about how high each chip will likely go and 1800 has the edge . However AMD kinda has to support that theory to justify price.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yeah every chip is different, mine passed 2 hours aida stability test, intel burn test on high, encoding, gaming and other tasks, yours seem to need a bit more voltage, but looks good. Package temp is a bit high, I'd recommend you to get a better cooler when playing at high vcore values.


yea, I'm going to figure out what I'm going to do about the cooling - I haven't pushed a machine like this since my 5Ghz Devil's Canyon.
thank you for the support;
I don't know why it took someone else with the same setup for me to even push it to a known "ok" voltage. but - blah.

thanks again!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else notice that Ryzen seems a bit fond of lots and lots of TIM? I'm guessing it has something to do with the cores being on the edge of the IHS. I noticed quite a bit of difference in using the pea method (which is fine on tiny LGA1150/56/55 chips) and the large cross method of applying. The pea method always gives me a slight bit to little to cover the entire IHS, but covers the cores quite well, but the cross covers the entire thing in a ton of paste (though not so thick of a layer).
> 
> May just be me thinking I saw something, but it's interesting to see from someone coming from an Ivy Bridge where a tiny amount seemed to be best.


This reminds me I need to buy some razor blades...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Honestly, I don't have a damn clue. I just run it and let it roll. I'm not sure why I get higher numbers.


Which board do you have again? Win10?

Tried and my results suck.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which board do you have again? Win10?
> 
> Tried and my results suck.


Biostar X370 GT7, W10 Enterprise LTSB


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which board do you have again? Win10?
> 
> Tried and my results suck.


My results rocked too!

I got [TRIAL VERSION]


----------



## mus1mus

Not mine. lol


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not mine. lol


Mine are even lower than yours


----------



## SpecChum

Must be a subtiming thing; they do say 3200 is a bit broken.

@savagebunny is on 2933 and we're on 3200.

You beat me as you're on 100.1 blck and I'm on default, 99.8


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

That latency........ and bandwidth


----------



## navjack27

Code:



Code:


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 40806 MB/s
--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 38713 MB/s
--------[ Memory Copy ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 40526 MB/s
--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ryzen 7 1800X           4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 91.2 ns
--------[ CPU Queen ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 93014
--------[ CPU PhotoWorxx ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 22990 MPixel/s
--------[ CPU ZLib ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 748.7 MB/s
--------[ CPU AES ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 70974 MB/s
--------[ CPU Hash ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 24115 MB/s
--------[ FPU VP8 ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 8015
--------[ FPU Julia ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 40479
--------[ FPU Mandel ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 21045
--------[ FPU SinJulia ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 13680
--------[ FP32 Ray-Trace ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 8306 KRay/s
--------[ FP64 Ray-Trace ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT     4000 MHz  ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac                                               X370                  Dual DDR4-2661        16-17-17-35 CR1 4288 KRay/s


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Must be a subtiming thing; they do say 3200 is a bit broken.
> 
> @savagebunny is on 2933 and we're on 3200.
> 
> You beat me as you're on 100.1 blck and I'm on default, 99.8


I can try 2933. lol

Worse. lol


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup


Since you have the paid version, try something if you would:

Open AIDA64. Click "File" right under the icon. Click "Preferences". Scroll down to "OSD" and expand that. Let it detect your sensors, then pick the ones in the list, click the "usual suspects" and Apply.

Let us know what pops up.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Since you have the paid version, try something if you would:
> 
> Open AIDA64. Click "File" right under the icon. Click "Preferences". Scroll down to "OSD" and expand that. Let it detect your sensors, then pick the ones in the list, click the "usual suspects" and Apply.
> 
> Let us know what pops up.


Usual suspects meaning the ones us are always checking in HWiNFO and CPU-z? Pretty sure I got all of them.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Since you have the paid version, try something if you would:
> 
> Open AIDA64. Click "File" right under the icon. Click "Preferences". Scroll down to "OSD" and expand that. Let it detect your sensors, then pick the ones in the list, click the "usual suspects" and Apply.
> 
> Let us know what pops up.


why did u want this, your request was cryptic at best


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> why did u want this, your request was cryptic at best


To see how Aida64 detects the various settings in Ryzen systems compared to HWInfo or the on-board utilities. That's all.

I like it, thought maybe others would.


----------



## navjack27

eh it was just "usual suspects" but i think i accomplished that


----------



## mus1mus

Aida64 offers a beautiful OSD if set-up properly..


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Anyone else notice that Ryzen seems a bit fond of lots and lots of TIM? I'm guessing it has something to do with the cores being on the edge of the IHS. I noticed quite a bit of difference in using the pea method (which is fine on tiny LGA1150/56/55 chips) and the large cross method of applying. The pea method always gives me a slight bit to little to cover the entire IHS, but covers the cores quite well, but the cross covers the entire thing in a ton of paste (though not so thick of a layer).
> 
> May just be me thinking I saw something, but it's interesting to see from someone coming from an Ivy Bridge where a tiny amount seemed to be best.


I've always found the best method for applying TIM is to put a small amount if TIM on the IHS of the CPU then taking a finger covered in plastic wrap spreading the TIM over the entire IHS in as thin a layer as possible, the less used the better as too much acts as an insulator.


----------



## eddiechi

Large difference in scores with this Hynix 3200 on Taichi


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I feel stupid for asking this.

Could someone point me to a good tut or guide that explains Pstate overclocking?

The things I saw earlier didn't make sense to me. Got my system to post and boot Windows at 4.0 @ 1.35-1.375 vcore. Wouldn't pass any stress testing but could do everything else in Windows (didn't try Gaming). Yet when I backed it off to 3.9 at the same it wouldn't even boot into Windows.

At this point I've completely reset to stock as I finish getting all my stuff installed and do some poking around on the net. I want to get a stable CPU OC before I start messing with the Ram.


----------



## mus1mus

Still not getting close.

Maybe @SuperZan can provide her numbers. That GT7 surely has something.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I feel stupid for asking this.
> 
> Could someone point me to a good tut or guide that explains Pstate overclocking?
> 
> The things I saw earlier didn't make sense to me. Got my system to post and boot Windows at 4.0 @ 1.35-1.375 vcore. Wouldn't pass any stress testing but could do everything else in Windows (didn't try Gaming). Yet when I backed it off to 3.9 at the same it wouldn't even boot into Windows.
> 
> At this point I've completely reset to stock as I finish getting all my stuff installed and do some poking around on the net. I want to get a stable CPU OC before I start messing with the Ram.


Dont be, i have never heard of overclocking via P states before ryzen and ive been building PC's since around 2001.

Tech city kind of has a "guide" but he does not explain what the obscure values actually do when overclocking via p states.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

P states is more or less what Turbo frequencies boost to. Disabling turbo if I am not mistaken, means your chip always runs at max frequency.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

That is why people see performance bumps by disabling Turbo. Because all threads/cores operate at a fixed frequency instead of scaling due to work load.


----------



## Scotty99

Its one thing to understand what P states do, its another entirely on setting up an overclock with them (watch the video above and the rather obscure values he enters to reach desired frequencies and volts).


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That is why people see performance bumps by disabling Turbo. Because all threads/cores operate at a fixed frequency instead of scaling due to work load.


Then something is messed up with mine. Even though wasn't testing stable when I had thing manually set to 4.0 and booting Windows I should've seen an increase in speed. What I saw was the opposite. There was actually a noticeable slowdown in boot time and overall Windows speed. Maybe something was off but that's why I'm trying to understand what each actual setting does.

I'll also ask another question.

Is it actually pstate overclocking when what my bios shows is just options for changing FID and DID or is that just basic multi and fsb? I just rewatched the video and I haven't seen the extra options he shows for pstate.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

Most likely an unstable over clock


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its one thing to understand what P states do, its another entirely on setting up an overclock with them (watch the video above and the rather obscure values he enters to reach desired frequencies and volts).


pstates are used in graphics cards and now also ryzen uses them. thats what gives you the gpuboost technology and whatever amds is called. if you've done gpu bios modding, you know pstates

the values arent obscure, the mobo makers just haven't had time to give them user friendly names and values.


----------



## ChronoBodi

the powah of Ryzen in NLE rendering, still got like 30% usage left over to play a game or something lol. 7700k can't touch this.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I feel stupid for asking this.
> 
> Could someone point me to a good tut or guide that explains Pstate overclocking?
> 
> The things I saw earlier didn't make sense to me. Got my system to post and boot Windows at 4.0 @ 1.35-1.375 vcore. Wouldn't pass any stress testing but could do everything else in Windows (didn't try Gaming). Yet when I backed it off to 3.9 at the same it wouldn't even boot into Windows.
> 
> At this point I've completely reset to stock as I finish getting all my stuff installed and do some poking around on the net. I want to get a stable CPU OC before I start messing with the Ram.


All you really need to know for Ryzen is how to set the first one.

Here's how it works and how I did it on my C6H:

CPU Ratio = 0.25FID/(DID0.125)
Core Voltage = 1.55-0.00625*VID (will only apply if you use Auto or Offset Mode for vcore)

On the C6H, you enter the values in Hex.

Say you want to do 3.9GHz, FID would be 156 or 9C in Hex. 3.8GHz is 152 or 98 in hex and 4GHz is 160 or A0.
For 1.35V, it's VID = 32 (1.55-0.00625*32 = 1.35V), which is 20 in hex.


----------



## mus1mus

Aida Bandwidth doesn't represent what these chips are capable of yet. At least Memory Latency makes sense now.


----------



## sakae48

makes sense in good term or bad?.. it's been long time i havent playing around pc things


----------



## chew*

try 2 core smt off eliminate cross ccx latency


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> try 2 core smt off eliminate cross ccx latency


Makes a lot of improvement?
Makes sense?


----------



## chew*

in some benchmarks its can yes. Just need to be smart enough to know where and when not to use it as a tweak









Aida i'm unsure but it might work.


----------



## mus1mus

I haven't been benching it cause yeah, they can easily make me eat dust.









I tested different configs to come up with a Quad Core. Almost the same perf numbers from Aida using 2+2 and 4+0.


----------



## ChronoBodi

dammit. Something is causing my Ryzen rig to literally go into some "zombie" state literally RIGHT at 65% render complete in Vegas pro. I have no idea what's going on, so i'm recording a video of each time it happens.

the red light on case keeps blinking because that's how it works, the NLE is writing the final video to the boot drive as Vegas Pro will always do.

Then it stops blinking and TV goes off, computer is still on, but in again, a weird state i'm not entirely sure its in.

Load temps is fine, 53C load. its 73c in Ryzen master but due to +20C offset.

Now, this may be a stability testing actually, but i'm trying to finish a render (good thing i still have my x99 though.)

Recording 2nd video and upped vcore up a bit, maybe my 1.24 vcore isn't as stable as i thought.

Honestly, i'm really confused.

edit: not confused anymore, i wasn't really on a stable Vcore. i was on -0.125v before, went up to -0.110v, stable now.


----------



## chew*

NO ref clock


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> NO ref clock


VDIMM? B-Dies?


----------



## chew*

B die 1.45v ( the safe range)

I can run tighter. but 10 timings on amd not happy imc.

I can pull 28 down a lot more but ehh was just fooling around

that's actually 11-11-11


----------



## sakae48

is there anyone having problem to get into UEFI?
it seems like i can't get into UEFI unless i changed my GPU to legacy / CSM one. it's literally no POST or boot screen. changed the monitor to DVI slot, gets nothing. I wanted to enable DOCP yet Ryzen Master doesnt even do anything everytime i changed the speed and restart


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> is there anyone having problem to get into UEFI?
> it seems like i can't get into UEFI unless i changed my GPU to legacy / CSM one. it's literally no POST or boot screen. changed the monitor to DVI slot, gets nothing. I wanted to enable DOCP yet Ryzen Master doesnt even do anything everytime i changed the speed and restart


Fast boot enabled is usually the culprit. After you disable it. (I know post screens is painful.... ) .. try try again


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> is there anyone having problem to get into UEFI?
> it seems like i can't get into UEFI unless i changed my GPU to legacy / CSM one. it's literally no POST or boot screen. changed the monitor to DVI slot, gets nothing. I wanted to enable DOCP yet Ryzen Master doesnt even do anything everytime i changed the speed and restart


Do you have factory ROM on your RX480?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Fast boot enabled is usually the culprit. After you disable it. (I know post screens is painful.... ) .. try try again


I do remember fast boot were off.. if i disable CSM, will my old 3850 would POST? it's on auto right now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you have factory ROM on your RX480?


yes. factory sapphire nitro+ ROM. no CSM/UEFI switch on this thing


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yes. factory sapphire nitro+ ROM. no CSM/UEFI switch on this thing


OK, why I asked modified VBIOS need custom UEFI/GOP module with it to work wish CSM: Off.

All the factory ROMs I have seen have UEFI/GOP module witin VBIOS, so should work with CSM: Off.

You can dump VBIOS via GPU-Z, zip, attach to post and can check.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, why I asked modified VBIOS need custom UEFI/GOP module with it to work wish CSM: Off.
> 
> All the factory ROMs I have seen have UEFI/GOP module witin VBIOS, so should work with CSM: Off.
> 
> You can dump VBIOS via GPU-Z, zip, attach to post and can check.


here is the vbios dumped from gpu-z

SapphireEllesmere.zip 110k .zip file


thank you!


----------



## braindamage

LLC Level 1 on my Asrock board at "only" 1.375v







. Doesn't look healthy tbh.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> here is the vbios dumped from gpu-z
> 
> SapphireEllesmere.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> thank you!


Was out'n'about earlier and on phone







. Your VBIOS has UEFI/GOP module and is enabled in ROM.



I use a custom VBIOS/GOP on my Fury X, was no issue to use CSM: Off on M7R mobo to have "pure UEFI" environment. I just could not use "Secure boot" as modded ROM, "Fast boot" worked. I will test on my C6H, so far in CSM: On no issues with custom VBIOS/GOP.

As your issue is no display with CSM: Off, which is a sign of GPU VBIOS failing checks by mobo for UEFI compliance, it maybe "Signature" in VBIOS is "iffy". I can not check that







. Open a support ticket with Sapphire and they should be able to help.

Otherwise it is early mobo UEFI issue.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Was out'n'about earlier and on phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your VBIOS has UEFI/GOP module and is enabled in ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a custom VBIOS/GOP on my Fury X, was no issue to use CSM: Off on M7R mobo to have "pure UEFI" environment. I just could not use "Secure boot" as modded ROM, "Fast boot" worked. I will test on my C6H, so far in CSM: On no issues with custom VBIOS/GOP.
> 
> As your issue is no display with CSM: Off, which is a sign of GPU VBIOS failing checks by mobo for UEFI compliance, it maybe "Signature" in VBIOS is "iffy". I can not check that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Open a support ticket with Sapphire and they should be able to help.
> 
> Otherwise it is early mobo UEFI issue.


thank you!
i'll try contacting sapphire about this issue. hope it was my fault


----------



## gupsterg

No worries









Well the excitement begins again







.



Ref'ing the data I've collected from owners, it's a later batch than any recorded in my DB.

My R7 1700 Batch: UA 1706PGT Country: Malaysia, I get 3.8GHz ACB @ ~1.35V VCORE and 3.7GHz ACB @ 1.26V VCORE (measured via DMM). Stock CPU is 3.2GHz ACB @ ~1.089V.

As I will be using all same HW and same OS it will be interesting to see difference in say stock VCORE and SOC, etc between like CPU model.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> dammit. Something is causing my Ryzen rig to literally go into some "zombie" state literally RIGHT at 65% render complete in Vegas pro. I have no idea what's going on, so i'm recording a video of each time it happens.
> 
> the red light on case keeps blinking because that's how it works, the NLE is writing the final video to the boot drive as Vegas Pro will always do.
> 
> Then it stops blinking and TV goes off, computer is still on, but in again, a weird state i'm not entirely sure its in.
> 
> Load temps is fine, 53C load. its 73c in Ryzen master but due to +20C offset.
> 
> Now, this may be a stability testing actually, but i'm trying to finish a render (good thing i still have my x99 though.)
> 
> Recording 2nd video and upped vcore up a bit, maybe my 1.24 vcore isn't as stable as i thought.
> 
> Honestly, i'm really confused.
> 
> edit: not confused anymore, i wasn't really on a stable Vcore. i was on -0.125v before, went up to -0.110v, stable now.


Yup all those people getting 3.8 at 1.2000 its def not stable.


----------



## bloot

My 1700 is UA 1707SUT Made in China


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the excitement begins again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ref'ing the data I've collected from owners, it's a later batch than any recorded in my DB.
> 
> My R7 1700 Batch: UA 1706PGT Country: Malaysia, I get 3.8GHz ACB @ ~1.35V VCORE and 3.7GHz ACB @ 1.26V VCORE (measured via DMM). Stock CPU is 3.2GHz ACB @ ~1.089V.
> 
> As I will be using all same HW and same OS it will be interesting to see difference in say stock VCORE and SOC, etc between like CPU model.


Same batch as mine









Sadly mine's only average (1.373v for 3.9Ghz)

EDIT: Ah, didn't look at image full size, your new one is 1709, newer than mine!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> My 1700 is UA 1707SUT Made in China


Will add your info to DB, thanks







. Any chance of a CPU-Z validation so I can copy paste info out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Same batch as mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly mine's only average (1.373v for 3.9Ghz)
> 
> EDIT: Ah, didn't look at image full size, your new one is 1709, newer than mine!


3.9GHz on my current is 1.465V on DMM for 10 pass of x264







.

Just about to tear up rig to install new one! I pray to the silicon gods now







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will add your info to DB, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any chance of a CPU-Z validation so I can copy paste info out?
> 3.9GHz on my current is 1.465V on DMM for 10 pass of x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just about to tear up rig to install new one! I pray to the silicon gods now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've not actually measured via DMM, the actual VDDCR_CPU is 1.350v when under load; general consensus seems to be that's the most accurate. CPU-Z and pretty much everything else reports 1.373v, so that's what I go with lol


----------



## bluej511

So 3200mhz is still a fail for me (not sure why haha), i tried docp standard again and no go, tried 1.40 and 1.40v and no go and tried 1.45 and 1.45v. Guess im getting lucky with a good chip but no bueno on the ram. 2933 is still better then nothing though so not a problem.

Getting a ton of errors and warnings in w10 though which leads me to believe it still needs patching up. Performance management is the one i have quite a lot of.


----------



## gupsterg

3.8GHz DMM: ~1.35V HWiNFO VDDCR_CPU: 1.325V (max), seems right to me from:-

A) that we know pro belt has llc for supply to "power plane".

B) rough compare of wall power meter vs HWiNFO.

C) C6H owner compare of pro belt vcore vs read at socket.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will add your info to DB, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any chance of a CPU-Z validation so I can copy paste info out?
> 3.9GHz on my current is 1.465V on DMM for 10 pass of x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just about to tear up rig to install new one! I pray to the silicon gods now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure 

For some reason cpu-z reads half of my vcore.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 3.8GHz DMM: ~1.35V HWiNFO VDDCR_CPU: 1.325V (max), seems right to me from:-
> 
> A) that we know pro belt has llc for supply to "power plane".
> 
> B) rough compare of wall power meter vs HWiNFO.
> 
> C) C6H owner compare of pro belt vcore vs read at socket.


If were going by max mine is pretty close as well. CPUz under load shows 1.199 though, and hwinfo shows 1.194 under cinebench. That seems like quite a lot of vdroop but if it does indeed do 3.8 at 1.199 thats pretty damn impressive. I just checked (since i was messing with ram this morning) my offset is set to exactly -.100


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 3.8GHz DMM: ~1.35V HWiNFO VDDCR_CPU: 1.325V (max), seems right to me from:-
> 
> A) that we know pro belt has llc for supply to "power plane".
> 
> B) rough compare of wall power meter vs HWiNFO.
> 
> C) C6H owner compare of pro belt vcore vs read at socket.


Need to wire in so you can do idle/load at socket with ease.

Also digi power settings can drastically change outcome of idle/load.

My board is reserved (ch6). About to take the 2 hour round trip to get it.

First on agenda...hot iron/void warranty.

I actually did a video of the prime x370 pro and all digi settings and how they effect vcore/soc but since some idiots thumbed down last video with info that provides real vcore/soc measurements that are useful i figured screw them i wont share the info then.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> B die 1.45v ( the safe range)
> 
> I can run tighter. but 10 timings on amd not happy imc.
> 
> I can pull 28 down a lot more but ehh was just fooling around
> 
> that's actually 11-11-11


Terrific kit you got there! I can't boot at 12-12-12 1.45V.









Are you pulling down the 3rd timing?

AIDA 64 is still rather erratic. But this thing is rather showing DRAM efficiency!

Had some time to wrestle a handful of timings as well establish my final OC.

Single versus dual channels.


----------



## chew*

It was 11-11-11-11-22 in bios. Was fooling around with 32m pi...it runs/passes.

But this board is slow in 32m. Board im picking up is not









Think i ran like 8:44 last night....so win 7 would be 8:55 to 8:56 locked at 3990 for 4gig low clock challenge.

Win 7 seems 11 secs slower consistently than Win 10.

For reference sake ive seen much worse and much better. Extremely board dependant.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It was 11-11-11-11-22 in bios. Was fooling around with 32m pi...it runs/passes.
> 
> But this board is slow in 32m. Board im picking up is not


haha. you better hurry up.

did you mess up with the 3rd timing?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> haha. you better hurry up.
> 
> did you mess up with the 3rd timing?


Everything i sucked in is what i have access to. Board is only a mainstream. My micro codes old 800105?

Heres a fast board









One of my benching partners who competed in MOA with me in US finals did this result.



8:21 @ 3990....if its to small to read...

We are old school pros so we will probably buy every board to compare effeciency per benchmark lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Which means, this Giga is pretty slow.









Already off by 8 secs in loop 9.









Not soo bad for 24/7


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which means, this Giga is pretty slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already off by 8 secs in loop 9.


Yep noticed that with gaming 5....i told them. Once i tell them ehh it is out of my hands.

Biostar gt7 = slow

Gaming 5 = slow

Prime b350 plus = tad faster

Prime x370 = tad faster

Ch6 = uber fast

Waiting on other buddy to run our settings on asrock fatality.

Save money if the 3 of us are buying all different boards lol


----------



## TomiKazi

I just noticed that the screen sometimes freezes of flickers for a moment when running IBT AVX @Very High. It does finish the passes without errors. I wonder if this is acceptable or not?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yep noticed that with gaming 5....i told them. Once i tell them ehh it is out of my hands.
> 
> Biostar gt7 = slow
> 
> Gaming 5 = slow
> 
> Prime b350 plus = tad faster
> 
> Prime x370 = tad faster
> 
> Ch6 = uber fast
> 
> Waiting on other buddy to run our settings on asrock fatality.
> 
> Save money if the 3 of us are buying all different boards lol


I'm using the slower slots too. I'll see if I can test this one tomorrow locked at 4000.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm using the slower slots too. I'll see if I can test this one tomorrow locked at 4000.


I need to see MSi effeciency with latest microcode....

Now where to find someone to be brave enough to run 11-11-11-28


----------



## mus1mus

Calling @cssorkinman










Had to leave here now:


----------



## SpecChum

Ooh, there's a new version of the G.Skill RGB software out...

https://www.gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control--beta-

Dated today.

Changelog:
v1.00.16 BETA (download)
- Added X99 support. (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ASRock)
- Added version number on lower right corner. (Please include this in tech support emails.)
- Expanded support across Intel Z270, Intel Z170, and AMD X370 motherboards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Calling @cssorkinman


You rang???

I need to set up another drive with an OS for these types of shenanigans - I nerfed an os install on an old laptop drive i had laying around trying to get 3200 mhz 4x8 gb.

Once the 1.4 + bios is out of beta - I'll see what I can do.

K - 7 is going to my nephew until he finds a board for his chip.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3494242_ if you can learn anything from that. 1.1 bios on Titanium, just threw up a score for people to look at. tRAS and tRC bounce around a bit when changing frequencies - have to keep an eye on them. Original bios is very spartan in it's options - later ones will bring more to the table , I assume * expert * mode will get fleshed out. I am notoriously bad at pi benching - memory tweaking requires a patience I do not possess.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You rang???
> 
> I need to set up another drive with an OS for these types of shenanigans - I nerfed an os install on an old laptop drive i had laying around trying to get 3200 mhz 4x8 gb.
> 
> Once the 1.4 + bios is out of beta - I'll see what I can do.
> 
> K - 7 is going to my nephew until he finds a board for his chip.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3494242_ if you can learn anything from that. 1.1 bios on Titanium, just threw up a score for people to look at. tRAS and tRC bounce around a bit when changing frequencies - have to keep an eye on them. Original bios is very spartan in it's options - later ones will bring more to the table , I assume * expert * mode will get fleshed out. I am notoriously bad at pi benching - memory tweaking requires a patience I do not possess.


1.45v vddr .725 vtt

Affinity to 1 core realtime run at 3990

14-11-11-28 or [email protected] 3200.

Just need to see if new microcode = effeciency or board = effeciency.

Win 10 is fine we know how that correlates to 7....avg 7 is 11s slower.

The ch6 is on 800110 microcode. Your run on 80111 will tell us alot.

We are stuck on 800105...and slow.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Need to wire in so you can do idle/load at socket with ease.
> 
> Also digi power settings can drastically change outcome of idle/load.
> 
> My board is reserved (ch6). About to take the 2 hour round trip to get it.
> 
> First on agenda...hot iron/void warranty.
> 
> I actually did a video of the prime x370 pro and all digi settings and how they effect vcore/soc but since some idiots thumbed down last video with info that provides real vcore/soc measurements that are useful i figured screw them i wont share the info then.


I agree Digi+ > LLC makes a difference to voltage, for example using LVL3 adds ~50mV vs same setting with [Auto]. I just use [Auto].

I'd wreck my board with a soldering iron for sure







. The Pro Belt is AOK for me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> I just noticed that the screen sometimes freezes of flickers for a moment when running IBT AVX @Very High. It does finish the passes without errors. I wonder if this is acceptable or not?


Yep happens me too. I reckon it's just the way IBT loads CPU "freaking" other programs running.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You rang???
> 
> I need to set up another drive with an OS for these types of shenanigans - I nerfed an os install on an old laptop drive i had laying around trying to get 3200 mhz 4x8 gb.
> 
> Once the 1.4 + bios is out of beta - I'll see what I can do.
> 
> K - 7 is going to my nephew until he finds a board for his chip.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3494242_ if you can learn anything from that. 1.1 bios on Titanium, just threw up a score for people to look at. tRAS and tRC bounce around a bit when changing frequencies - have to keep an eye on them. Original bios is very spartan in it's options - later ones will bring more to the table , I assume * expert * mode will get fleshed out. I am notoriously bad at pi benching - memory tweaking requires a patience I do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45v vddr .725 vtt
> 
> Affinity to 1 core realtime run at 3990
> 
> 14-11-11-28 or [email protected] 3200.
> 
> Just need to see if new microcode = effeciency or board = effeciency
Click to expand...

I guess if you wanted to compare board efficiency it would probably be easier for you to match my settings than I to match yours . Mine was on original bios/microcode keep that in mind.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess if you wanted to compare board efficiency it would probably be easier for you to match my settings than I to match yours . Mine was on original bios/microcode keep that in mind.


Yah that was slow...real slow no offense. Im kinda OCD about cpc effeciency.

I want to see a run on new microcode bios.









Run at 3200 14-14-14-34 then 3990 or 4.0 just not over 4.0


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess if you wanted to compare board efficiency it would probably be easier for you to match my settings than I to match yours . Mine was on original bios/microcode keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah that was slow...real slow no offense. Im kinda OCD about cpc effeciency.
> 
> I want to see a run on new microcode bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run at 3200 14-14-14-34 then 3990 or 4.0 just not over 4.0
Click to expand...

none taken - auto settings except multi and core voltage. No tweaks otherwise.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What`s the deal with asus x370pro whenever I set LLC to anything other than AUTO it crashes randomly on doing whatever browsing even, but @ auto LLC be it SOC or CPU it`s stable all day x264 run? Running @ 3.9


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What`s the deal with asus x370pro whenever I set LLC to anything other than AUTO it crashes randomly on doing whatever browsing even, but @ auto LLC be it SOC or CPU it`s stable all day x264 run? Running @ 3.9


Not that I have an answer for you. May I ask what does all day x264 in hrs? and what voltage settings you need for 3.9GHz? cheers







.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not that I have an answer for you. May I ask what does all day x264 in hrs? and what voltage settings you need for 3.9GHz? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


6 loops w/16threads @normal runs ~36m. My guess would be somewhere around 240-260 loops depending on the oc.


----------



## Scotty99

What are yalls cinebench r15 single core scores?

With 3800 multi and 2400 cas 15 ram:
On balanced power profile=129 (this is less than stock clocks)
On high performance=144

Both of these numbers seem lower than what i should be getting. Multicore score mine is fine, 1605-1620 because of the 2400 ram i am stuck with.

TTL just got done reviewing 1700 and with 4.0 OC scored 162 on single core, shouldnt mine be higher than 144 with 3.8?





Im gonna ignore the balanced profile results surely its a bug between cinebench/ryzen/windows as gaming results in this thread have seen increases using the balanced power plan.


----------



## Nighthog

Ok back to testing stuff with the new memory replacements.

Did a go for 4.0ghz. I maxed my vcore to +0.300. Cinebench stable. Not IBT though. ;_;



Intel burn only passed with 3.975 (3966Mhz), though it does so with much less voltage.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What are yalls cinebench r15 single core scores?
> 
> With 3800 multi and 2400 cas 15 ram:
> On balanced power profile=129 (this is less than stock clocks)
> On high performance=144
> 
> Both of these numbers seem lower than what i should be getting. Multicore score mine is fine, 1605-1620 because of the 2400 ram i am stuck with.
> 
> TTL just got done reviewing 1700 and with 4.0 OC scored 162 on single core, shouldnt mine be higher than 144 with 3.8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna ignore the balanced profile results surely its a bug between cinebench/ryzen/windows as gaming results in this thread have seen increases using the balanced power plan.


1700 @ 4000 was 163 single 1759 multi with 2x8gb tridentz @ 3200 14-14-14-34-1T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not that I have an answer for you. May I ask what does all day x264 in hrs? and what voltage settings you need for 3.9GHz? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It was 20 something hours, I ran @ 1.35v manual corevoltage, didnt change any other voltages


----------



## Scotty99

Its just really odd, cinebench single core one tile will take FOREVER (like 10 -15 ticks) then next 5 boxes will complete almost instantly. CPU-z single core test obliterates my 2500k, but in cinebench they are basically tied.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just really odd, cinebench single core one tile will take FOREVER (like 10 -15 ticks) then next 5 boxes will complete almost instantly. CPU-z single core test obliterates my 2500k, but in cinebench they are basically tied.


I'm fairly certain some tiles are more difficult to render than others. I believe there is a notoriously hard one somewhere down left.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What are yalls cinebench r15 single core scores?
> 
> With 3800 multi and 2400 cas 15 ram:
> On balanced power profile=129 (this is less than stock clocks)
> On high performance=144
> 
> Both of these numbers seem lower than what i should be getting. Multicore score mine is fine, 1605-1620 because of the 2400 ram i am stuck with.
> 
> TTL just got done reviewing 1700 and with 4.0 OC scored 162 on single core, shouldnt mine be higher than 144 with 3.8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna ignore the balanced profile results surely its a bug between cinebench/ryzen/windows as gaming results in this thread have seen increases using the balanced power plan.


That does seem low, ram play a part in Cinebench scores too. I know these are at 4.0 bu should give you an idea.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya maybe my ram is bringing down my single core as well, will retest tomorrow when my 4000 stuff shows up.

Just still weird how some programs seem to benefit from balanced power plan (games in this thread have shown this) but cinebench gets crippled by it. I actually got a 126 result before the 129, yikes.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Am I missing something or is there another way to oc on the asus x370pro, or is messing with the fid and vid or whatever the only way? Mine are running at 160/8


----------



## Nighthog

I will seemingly have to stay with 3966Mhz for "stable". I haven't settled on the voltage to stay at yet. I'm trying to go as low as it can take.

A cinebench15 score for this.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> 1700 @ 4000 was 163 single 1759 multi with 2x8gb tridentz @ 3200 14-14-14-34-1T
> It was 20 something hours, I ran @ 1.35v manual corevoltage, didnt change any other voltages


Thank you, +rep







.

Do you feel CPU has degraded?


----------



## Scotty99

I will say to anyone, if WoW is your main game or you play it a lot, do NOT buy a ryzen cpu.

My 2500k gets substantially higher FPS than my 1700.

There is something wrong with how ryzen plays WoW, however the threading is done or whatever, its really really bad lol.

Oh btw, my old pc also has a gtx 760 my ryzen pc has a 1060...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I will say to anyone, if WoW is your main game or you play it a lot, do NOT buy a ryzen cpu.
> 
> My 2500k gets substantially higher FPS than my 1700.
> 
> There is something wrong with how ryzen plays WoW, however the threading is done or whatever, its really really bad lol.
> 
> Oh btw, my old pc also has a gtx 760 my ryzen pc has a 1060...


Proof? I see great framerates on WoW with stock 1800X and a nano, @1440p.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I will say to anyone, if WoW is your main game or you play it a lot, do NOT buy a ryzen cpu.
> 
> My 2500k gets substantially higher FPS than my 1700.
> 
> There is something wrong with how ryzen plays WoW, however the threading is done or whatever, its really really bad lol.
> 
> Oh btw, my old pc also has a gtx 760 my ryzen pc has a 1060...


Define really bad. Anything over 30 in an MMO is worthless.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What are yalls cinebench r15 single core scores?
> 
> With 3800 multi and 2400 cas 15 ram:
> On balanced power profile=129 (this is less than stock clocks)
> On high performance=144
> 
> Both of these numbers seem lower than what i should be getting. Multicore score mine is fine, 1605-1620 because of the 2400 ram i am stuck with.
> 
> TTL just got done reviewing 1700 and with 4.0 OC scored 162 on single core, shouldnt mine be higher than 144 with 3.8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna ignore the balanced profile results surely its a bug between cinebench/ryzen/windows as gaming results in this thread have seen increases using the balanced power plan.


156/157 Single core @ 3.9ghz. Quick math would put me at 160/161 @ 4ghz.



This was on balanced. Multi-core was 1717


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Proof? I see great framerates on WoW with stock 1800X and a nano, @1440p.


My proof is i have been playing this game over 10 years, in the broken isle scenario that just launched today i was constantly under 60 FPS. Yes there are a bunch of mobs/npc's around but no players, i can almost guarantee my 2500k PC would have been over 60 the entire time.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 156/157 Single core @ 3.9ghz. Quick math would put me at 160/161 @ 4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> This was on balanced. Multi-core was 1717


Hmm wonder why mine was so low, i ran single core twice on balanced 126 first time 129 second. 144 on high performance.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm wonder why mine was so low, i ran single core twice on balanced 126 first time 129 second. 144 on high performance.


Check your background tasks. That can tank stuff. If not try increasing the priority of Cinebench in the task manager.

Also, if you don't plan on using it, disable HPET.


----------



## eddiechi

Just an FYI for anyone still looking for Asus crosshair or MSI Titanium - NewEgg finally has them back in stock - for now


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just really odd, cinebench single core one tile will take FOREVER (like 10 -15 ticks) then next 5 boxes will complete almost instantly. CPU-z single core test obliterates my 2500k, but in cinebench they are basically tied.


Part of the problem is also the fact that the load isn't actually run on a single core but spread somewhat evenly over all 16 "cores" and sometimes the virtual cores get more of the load.

Do a single core run in windowed mode with resource monitor open next to it you'll see all threads working with ~6% of the load each.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I will say to anyone, if WoW is your main game or you play it a lot, do NOT buy a ryzen cpu.
> 
> My 2500k gets substantially higher FPS than my 1700.
> 
> There is something wrong with how ryzen plays WoW, however the threading is done or whatever, its really really bad lol.
> 
> Oh btw, my old pc also has a gtx 760 my ryzen pc has a 1060...


Mine at stock runs WoW perfectly fine, 1440p with NITRO Fury all Ultra settings... your OC need some more volts maybe?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Mine at stock runs WoW perfectly fine, 1440p with NITRO Fury all Ultra settings... your OC need some more volts maybe?


Log in now with the new patch, once you complete the scenario go to the quest hub. I am sub 30 FPS there with all the people around, firing up my 2500k just to test.

I may be driving to microcenter tonite to get a 7700k pending the results


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Log in now with the new patch, once you complete the scenario go to the quest hub. I am sub 30 FPS there with all the people around, firing up my 2500k just to test.
> 
> I may be driving to microcenter tonite to get a 7700k pending the results


I'm old skool, playing on the Ascension server, patch 3.3.5


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Part of the problem is also the fact that the load isn't actually run on a single core but spread somewhat evenly over all 16 "cores" and sometimes the virtual cores get more of the load.
> 
> Do a single core run in windowed mode with resource monitor open next to it you'll see all threads working with ~6% of the load each.


Ya i noticed it doing that, one core would go to 3800 then a different one etc.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I'm old skool, playing on the Ascension server, patch 3.3.5


...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> ...


If anything, old client would be worst-case scenario, right?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> If anything, old client would be worst-case scenario, right?


Eh no lol. One there are not near as many people around, second there actually have been updates that make the game harder to run since then.

I am also on elysium, so yes i have experienced both.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Am I missing something or is there another way to oc on the asus x370pro, or is messing with the fid and vid or whatever the only way? Mine are running at 160/8


Answer you wen not driving.


----------



## zdude

Has anybody had their NVME ssd drop after ~30min but work indefinitely after a reset?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh no lol. One there are not near as many people around, second there actually have been updates that make the game harder to run since then.
> 
> I am also on elysium, so yes i have experienced both.


Ah gotcha, no worries then. All I know is this proc is a much better match than my 8350 was for the NITRO Fury... games are amazingly smooth. 10/10 would AMD my face again!


----------



## Scotty99

Ya other games its perfectly fine, i even found star wars to be better. But WoW for some reason is just playing terribly for me.

Also @lightofhonor. I just ran it again on balanced and got a 138 so thats better. Could my 2400 ram and 100 less core speed make up the 20 points of difference between our scores?

I have an odd feeling my low CB single core scores are somehow related to my less than expected wow performance. A 3800 1700 should be superior to my 4.2ghz 2500k but for some reason its not seeming to be.


----------



## bloot

Asrock released new bios today for the B350 boards and also for the Taichi and the Fatal1ty Pro, but not for the X370 Killer nor the X370 Fatal1ty K4


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Asrock released new bios today for the B350 boards and also for the Taichi and the Fatal1ty Pro, but not for the X370 Killer nor the X370 Fatal1ty K4


Taichi doesn't list an update?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya other games its perfectly fine, i even found star wars to be better. But WoW for some reason is just playing terribly for me.
> 
> Also @lightofhonor. I just ran it again on balanced and got a 138 so thats better. Could my 2400 ram and 100 less core speed make up the 20 points of difference between our scores?
> 
> I have an odd feeling my low CB single core scores are somehow related to my less than expected wow performance. A 3800 1700 should be superior to my 4.2ghz 2500k but for some reason its not seeming to be.


Give it a shot at stock clocks. Another thing to try may be setting affinity manually.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Just an FYI for anyone still looking for Asus crosshair or MSI Titanium - NewEgg finally has them back in stock - for now


Thank you! Was able to grab a C6H finally. Just need EK to release the monoblock now and I can get to work.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Taichi doesn't list an update?


Lol I swear I saw it

It was listed here http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=BIOS

Strange, keep refreshing in case it appears again, it was 1.60 for the Taichi

It's up again, here's the link http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Taichi(1.60)ROM.zip


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My proof is i have been playing this game over 10 years, in the broken isle scenario that just launched today i was constantly under 60 FPS. Yes there are a bunch of mobs/npc's around but no players, i can almost guarantee my 2500k PC would have been over 60 the entire time.


So basically you just guess the 2500k would do better at patch 7.2 scenario because that's your hunch? I'll check it out tomorrow ( EU realms).


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My proof is i have been playing this game over 10 years, in the broken isle scenario that just launched today i was constantly under 60 FPS. Yes there are a bunch of mobs/npc's around but no players, i can almost guarantee my 2500k PC would have been over 60 the entire time.


Not sure if the FuryX is helping.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Not sure if the FuryX is helping.


Well of course my PC plays WoW fine in those areas, talking about in dalaran and the new quest hub in broken shores. Even in these tightly packed areas i feel my FPS was better on my 2500k, i am getting in the 30's sometimes at these quest hubs with the 1700.

My old pc is doing updates atm, but ill try it out later.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well of course my PC plays WoW fine in those areas, talking about in dalaran and the new quest hub in broken shores. Even in these tightly packed areas i feel my FPS was better on my 2500k, i am getting in the 30's sometimes at these quest hubs with the 1700.
> 
> My old pc is doing updates atm, but ill try it out later.


Oh ok. I have never played the game, so I have input lol


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Lol I swear I saw it
> 
> It was listed here http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> Strange, keep refreshing in case it appears again, it was 1.60 for the Taichi
> 
> It's up again, here's the link http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Taichi(1.60)ROM.zip


Looks like it's just the Beta BIOS 1.54 based on the description, but who knows.

The 1.70 for the killer board (we found it a few days ago) was just the Beta BIOS.

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Looks like it's just the Beta BIOS 1.54 based on the description, but who knows.
> 
> The 1.70 for the killer board (we found it a few days ago) was just the Beta BIOS.
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Killer%20SLIac(1.70)ROM.zip


Yes it's very possible, but the 1.70 for the killer has never been listed on their website.


----------



## Xoriam

1700x and 1800x are still reporting +20c temps correct? (checked occt, hwmonitor, ryzen master all report the same)
Kinda worried seeing the cpu running at 70-75c on water at stock clocks. (during torture test)

Just making sure this is still a thing


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes it's very possible, but the 1.70 for the killer has never been listed on their website.


I updated My taichi to 1.6 before they pulled it. Now i can clock My 1700 to 3.9 on stock cooler while ram at 3200 cl 14. On 1.55 it would not boot up after shutdown with these settings. But post takes longer now. But very pleased with 1.6 so far. To dl just copy dl link from 1.5 and change to 1.6 ?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> I updated My taichi to 1.6 before they pulled it. Now i can clock My 1700 to 3.9 on stock cooler while ram at 3200 cl 14. On 1.55 it would not boot up after shutdown with these settings. But post takes longer now. But very pleased with 1.6 so far. To dl just copy dl link from 1.5 and change to 1.6 ?


It's listed under their official site now: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## Scotty99

Sooo after a bit of testing, it is confirmed my 6 year old PC with a 2500k and gtx 760 is consistently getting more FPS in WoW than my brand new PC with a 1060 and 1700.

Standing in the exact same spot (old pc hooked to tv) and not moving at all, with camera distance at the max my old PC is getting between 62 and 67 fps, my new pc is between 50-54.

How this is even possible i have no clue, i have the exact same settings on both PC's with all addons disabled. Ryzen has around a 13% IPC advantage over sandy, putting my 4.2ghz 2500k right in line with my 3.8ghz 1700. Dont know where to go from here to be honest, i didnt expect i would be downgrading from a 6 year old PC on the game i play the most. Gonna test again tomorrow with new ram, but man this is disappointing. I would not have even bothered to test but WoW simply felt slower, and alas it turns out it was.

If ram does nothing i may be sending back the motherboard to newegg and selling the 1700 on here or craigslist and moving over to a 7700k system. I mean when you upgrade a PC you want it to actually be an upgrade right?


----------



## budgetgamer120

How old is wow again?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> How old is wow again?


Game came out in 2004, but many updates have been made since then.

When i ordered this PC i wasnt looking for massive gains in old single threaded games, but what i didnt expect would be a sizable downgrade in performance.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sooo after a bit of testing, it is confirmed my 6 year old PC with a 2500k and gtx 760 is consistently getting more FPS in WoW than my brand new PC with a 1060 and 1700.
> 
> Standing in the exact same spot (old pc hooked to tv) and not moving at all, with camera distance at the max my old PC is getting between 62 and 67 fps, my new pc is between 50-54.
> 
> How this is even possible i have no clue, i have the exact same settings on both PC's with all addons disabled. Ryzen has around a 13% IPC advantage over sandy, putting my 4.2ghz 2500k right in line with my 3.8ghz 1700. Dont know where to go from here to be honest, i didnt expect i would be downgrading from a 6 year old PC on the game i play the most. Gonna test again tomorrow with new ram, but man this is disappointing. I would not have even bothered to test but WoW simply felt slower, and alas it turns out it was.
> 
> If ram does nothing i may be sending back the motherboard to newegg and selling the 1700 on here or craigslist and moving over to a 7700k system. I mean when you upgrade a PC you want it to actually be an upgrade right?


It's the game. Myself, my Ryzen is destroying every app and game from my 390x and old 8350. My 8350 with fast Ram and a modest overclock would get 8000 in firestrike physics...No overclock 1800x (with 3200 RAM) is getting 19400.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sooo after a bit of testing, it is confirmed my 6 year old PC with a 2500k and gtx 760 is consistently getting more FPS in WoW than my brand new PC with a 1060 and 1700.
> 
> Standing in the exact same spot (old pc hooked to tv) and not moving at all, with camera distance at the max my old PC is getting between 62 and 67 fps, my new pc is between 50-54.


Are you still on the high performance power profile?, if so I would switch to balanced and try again.


----------



## Scotty99

If tomorrow my ram does not increase wow performance, someone can have my 1700 for 250, let me know if interested.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Are you still on the high performance power profile?, if so I would switch to balanced and try again.


Nope switched back to balanced after i was done messing with cinebench.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sooo after a bit of testing, it is confirmed my 6 year old PC with a 2500k and gtx 760 is consistently getting more FPS in WoW than my brand new PC with a 1060 and 1700.
> 
> Standing in the exact same spot (old pc hooked to tv) and not moving at all, with camera distance at the max my old PC is getting between 62 and 67 fps, my new pc is between 50-54.
> 
> How this is even possible i have no clue, i have the exact same settings on both PC's with all addons disabled. Ryzen has around a 13% IPC advantage over sandy, putting my 4.2ghz 2500k right in line with my 3.8ghz 1700. Dont know where to go from here to be honest, i didnt expect i would be downgrading from a 6 year old PC on the game i play the most. Gonna test again tomorrow with new ram, but man this is disappointing. I would not have even bothered to test but WoW simply felt slower, and alas it turns out it was.
> 
> If ram does nothing i may be sending back the motherboard to newegg and selling the 1700 on here or craigslist and moving over to a 7700k system. I mean when you upgrade a PC you want it to actually be an upgrade right?


Don't know what your doing & I don't play WOW but all the games I play are getting around same fps if not more as with my i7 6700


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> Don't know what your doing & I don't play WOW but all the games I play are getting around same fps if not more as with my i7 6700


Like i said most games are great, and again i didn't expect a great leap in performance with ryzen from my 2500k in an old ass mostly single threaded game. But what i wont accept is a large decrease that i am seeing now. This is the difference between staying at 60 FPS vsync and dropping below, the old sandy system feels much smoother.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> Don't know what your doing & I don't play WOW but all the games I play are getting around same fps if not more as with my i7 6700
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said most games are great, and again i didn't expect a great leap in performance with ryzen from my 2500k in an old ass mostly single threaded game. But what i wont accept is a large decrease that i am seeing now. This is the difference between staying at 60 FPS vsync and dropping below, the old sandy system feels much smoother.
Click to expand...

Same GPU on both right?

If I still played wow I'd fire it up.. but alas I don't have 5 hours of dedicated day to play. (Game ended up being pointless for casually playing IMO)


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Same GPU on both right?


Both systems are down below, GPU is irrelevant really anyways. The spots where my FPS are tanking its completely CPU bound.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Both systems are down below, GPU is irrelevant really anyways. The spots where my FPS are tanking its completely CPU bound.


Can you show screenshots with cpu/gpu load/temps/clocks? I play wow and currently on my haswell e cpu @3200 ram. I would be interested in comparing results in areas but we would need something like msi ab with gpu/cpu/fps and locations to test. I currently and leveling a toon but i have a couple 110's i could try however i dont have access to raids atm.

Edit: i am on furyx gpus atm and 4k, but i can do 1080 and 1 gpu. It won't be an apples to apples because AMD vs nvidia but anyways.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya ill try and get some screenshots up, should i just use afterburner for the overlay, that good enough?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Same GPU on both right?
> 
> 
> 
> Both systems are down below, GPU is irrelevant really anyways. The spots where my FPS are tanking its completely CPU bound.
Click to expand...

Couldn't see them mobile -

my only question really is - with dalarian was first released "EVERYONE" claimed the same issues - CPU bound problems, which then magically were fixed; and were never actually CPU issues. (IIIRC it was a missloading of data between GPU/CPU)
could this be the same? Blizzard has never been good with releases or patches.

I agree 100% that you shouldn't downgrade for your #1 game. no matter what else is better; is this a known issue on the blizzard forums? or just something "you've" noticed? I sadly won't be able to help more myself. (too much to download by the time you'd like results)


----------



## Ironworker

you might have funky ram.... I try to play Castle Wolfenstein and not good! Bad Bad Ryzen


----------



## bluej511

So 39x for me at 1.268 on dmm and 1.199/1.257 in hwinfo was a bust, lasted about 1min on realbench and gave me a code 8 (hard crash lol).

May just leave it at 38x not sure, my ram still cant get past 2933 so theres that too. The temps are fantastic as well so who knows.


----------



## ChronoBodi

stupid idea, why not keep one PC for WoW and have the Ryzen rig for everything else...

It works for me


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> stupid idea, why not keep one PC for WoW and have the Ryzen rig for everything else...
> 
> It works for me


or find out what the issue is - and boom - WoW in virtualbox? - I also did WoW on a ESXi VM


----------



## Scotty99

Im not actually going to bother with screenshots, i just hooked my old PC back up to my desk station with my monitor and it is night and day smoother than ryzen rig, i cannot convey that showing screenshots.

How this is possible is beyond me, gonna try memory tomorrow and pray lol.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im not actually going to bother with screenshots, i just hooked my old PC back up to my desk station with my monitor and it is night and day smoother than ryzen rig, i cannot convey that showing screenshots.
> 
> How this is possible is beyond me, gonna try memory tomorrow and pray lol.


Spent a few on the WoW forums, and Reddit, and there ARE similar (not many, more are inversely stated ) reports, but they seemed to be fixed by upping GPU load, or the standard min frame rate fixes. and even Intel people are complaining about that area.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Spent a few on the WoW forums, and Reddit, and there ARE similar (not many, more are inversely stated ) reports, but they seemed to be fixed by upping GPU load, or the standard min frame rate fixes. and even Intel people are complaining about that area.


That wouldnt be a fix tho. I mean if i got a 4k monitor to work the GPU a little id still be bogged down by this chip in the areas that matter (densely packed areas or raids).

I just dont understand how this is possible, someone explain to me how a chip from 6 years ago can get higher framerates? IPC between my 2500k and 1700 is identical, in fact the 1700 is slightly ahead!

Could this be fixed in a WoW patch, or windows patch? Because the results i am getting simply do not jive with what should be occuring.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Taichi doesn't list an update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I swear I saw it
> 
> It was listed here http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> Strange, keep refreshing in case it appears again, it was 1.60 for the Taichi
> 
> It's up again, here's the link http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Taichi(1.60)ROM.zip
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> I updated My taichi to 1.6 before they pulled it. Now i can clock My 1700 to 3.9 on stock cooler while ram at 3200 cl 14. On 1.55 it would not boot up after shutdown with these settings. But post takes longer now. But very pleased with 1.6 so far. To dl just copy dl link from 1.5 and change to 1.6 ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed under their official site now: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS
Click to expand...

Gone again...


----------



## Scotty99

I am in the 30's for FPS in the place i am standing in right now, i cannot recall the last time ive seen that number on my 6 year old PC.

Man i feel bad for people who get suggested to buy R5's and play WoW a lot, a 6 year old used i5 from craigslist would have been a better choice.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## josephimports

Team Xtreem 3733c18 running 3200c14 on GT7.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm calling shenanigans.


Me too, shenanigans is probably going to block my number - I call so often.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm calling shenanigans.


I kid you not my dude, it is an instant and noticeable difference between the two machines.

I am not blaming ryzen here to be clear, its obviously a problem with WoW but that does not change anything.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Team Xtreem 3733c18 running 3200c14 on GT7.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!

Would you mind running maxmemm or aida 64's cache and memory benchmark with that setup? I'd be curious to see the scores.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Me too, shenanigans is probably going to block my number - I call so often.


She keeps on answering me though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I kid you not my dude, it is an instant and noticeable difference between the two machines.
> 
> I am not blaming ryzen here to be clear, its obviously a problem with WoW but that does not change anything.


Let me help you, try no OC and understand your OVERCLOCK. RAM will only help you to a point.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I kid you not my dude, it is an instant and noticeable difference between the two machines.
> 
> I am not blaming ryzen here to be clear, its obviously a problem with WoW but that does not change anything.


I mentioned trying stock clocks previously; have you tried this yet? Also mentioned resource monitor results but you didn't mention anything regarding that though you stated it was CPU bound.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I kid you not my dude, it is an instant and noticeable difference between the two machines.
> 
> I am not blaming ryzen here to be clear, its obviously a problem with WoW but that does not change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned trying stock clocks previously; have you tried this yet? Also mentioned resource monitor results but you didn't mention anything regarding that though you stated it was CPU bound.
Click to expand...

Could try setting core affinity to every other core


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> She keeps on answering me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help you, try no OC and understand your OVERCLOCK. RAM will only help you to a point.


Still confused why you think my system is unstable because i dont use prime etc to test lol.

Its fine dude, 1.248v is more than enough at 3.8 for the stuff i am doing on my PC.

I will try stock clocks tho, you never know.


----------



## mus1mus

I am not calling your OC out. I am telling you to understand it. Comparing it with stock performance is a start.

Stop being so confident with your OC. Scoring 140ish Single and low 1600 multi in CB at 3.8 you said? That should give you a clue.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not calling your OC out. I am telling you to understand it. Comparing it with stock performance is a start.
> 
> Stop being so confident with your OC. Scoring 1400 in CB at 3.8 you said? That should give you a clue.


At 3.8 im at about 1650cb.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not calling your OC out. I am telling you to understand it. Comparing it with stock performance is a start.
> 
> Stop being so confident with your OC. Scoring 1400 in CB at 3.8 you said? That should give you a clue.


Eh no, my single core was a bit lower than expected for some reason, my all core cinbench at 3.8 is over 1600, but thats due to my slow memory. I just wasnt sure my single core score could get hurt that much with slow memory as well.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Team Xtreem 3733c18 running 3200c14 on GT7.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Am I missing something when It comes to the GT7? I have mine and can't get 3200 to post one damn bit, Any other voltage settings that need to be changed, Chipset or DDR VTT? I tried for a good 20 minutes (5-10 minutes) was POST looping because it takes forever to get back into Bios. I tried

Manually Setting the speed to 3200, manually set timings, and selecting XMP, bump vdimm
Only Select XMP, bump vdimm
Select XMP, auto speed, but manually set timings, bump vdimm
Select XMP, manual speed, auto timings, bump vdimm

I have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK kit

Oh, I'm at 16-16-16-34 @ 2933 perfectly fine.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay. I am not saying anything. LMAO


Its amazing how you are so oblivious, like you are trying to get under my nerves for whatever reason but at every turn you have been in the wrong. For anyone keeping up with our history in this thread that is blatantly obvious.

You are like a troll who forgot to go to troll school.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Am I missing something when It comes to the GT7? I have mine and can't get 3200 to post one damn bit, Any other voltage settings that need to be changed, Chipset or DDR VTT? I tried for a good 20 minutes (5-10 minutes) was POST looping because it takes forever to get back into Bios. I tried
> 
> Manually Setting the speed to 3200, manually set timings, and selecting XMP, bump vdimm
> Only Select XMP, bump vdimm
> Select XMP, auto speed, but manually set timings, bump vdimm
> Select XMP, manual speed, auto timings, bump vdimm
> 
> I have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK kit


Settings I used:
XMP which was listed as 3200
Changed timings to 14 14 14 34
Fixed SOC voltage to 1.025. Not sure if this was needed as i just received this kit.
Rebooted and it worked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Would you mind running maxmemm or aida 64's cache and memory benchmark with that setup? I'd be curious to see the scores.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Settings I used:
> XMP which was listed as 3200
> Changed timings to 14 14 14 34
> Fixed SOC voltage to 1.025. Not sure if this was needed as i just received this kit.
> Rebooted and it worked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, well maybe I wasn't using ENOUGH SoC, I was stopping at 1.0, cause I'm just conservative and I've been stable at 0.985 set in BIOS, 1.023 something in Windows.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Am I missing something when It comes to the GT7? I have mine and can't get 3200 to post one damn bit, Any other voltage settings that need to be changed, Chipset or DDR VTT? I tried for a good 20 minutes (5-10 minutes) was POST looping because it takes forever to get back into Bios. I tried
> 
> Manually Setting the speed to 3200, manually set timings, and selecting XMP, bump vdimm
> Only Select XMP, bump vdimm
> Select XMP, auto speed, but manually set timings, bump vdimm
> Select XMP, manual speed, auto timings, bump vdimm
> 
> I have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK kit
> 
> 
> 
> Settings I used:
> XMP which was listed as 3200
> Changed timings to 14 14 14 34
> Fixed SOC voltage to 1.025. Not sure if this was needed as i just received this kit.
> Rebooted and it worked.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Would you mind running maxmemm or aida 64's cache and memory benchmark with that setup? I'd be curious to see the scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Thank you , good information for me to compare to


----------



## mus1mus

Well, No BSOD but Sudden reboots when loaded with Prime.









I personally don't BSOD. I go Beast-Mode.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, No BSOD but Sudden reboots when loaded with Prime.


Perfectly stable i don't see a problem.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wrong?
> 
> Troll?
> 
> Well, good luck with your RAM-bottlenecked-OC-idea. Told you to learn how your OC reacts compared to stock. In case you have no idea, I have seen OCs performing worse than stock. Guess those are wise-OCs.


Well that is because reading comprehension got you in trouble for the third time in this thread, my cinebench multi is 1600+ not the 1400 number you got from whereever.

I dont expect my memory to fix the WoW results, but i cant come to a conclusion until i at least test it tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Perfectly stable i don't see a problem.


Then congrats. lol

No BSOD but OC performing worse. Noice


----------



## Nickyvida

Well so much for A XMP. Downloaded and flashed the bios for my pro carbon and it wont boot. It says oc failed. Havent changed a thing apart from enabling AMP. Had to reset to default values for it to boot.

AMD really needs to step up its game. Getting ridiculous at the momemt.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you at least try raising your volts and testing it again? Raise it to 1.35v and just test it. You have nothing to lose to try. Even if you think you're stable you might not be giving it enough volts to run at full potential.


Testing for WHAT?

I honestly dont know what you guys are even talking about, WHY would i increase my voltage, to accomplish?????


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then congrats. lol
> 
> No BSOD but OC performing worse. Noice


I am sorry i dropped a /s while my-stable-no-BSOD-oced pc shut down to rest from all this stability


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Testing for WHAT?
> 
> I honestly dont know what you guys are even talking about, WHY would i increase my voltage, to accomplish?????


Test to see if your frame rate increases in WOW if you feed more volts to your CPU.


----------



## Scotty99

So wait a second, you guys think chip isnt getting enough power and that is causing my low WoW FPS??

Am i seriously reading this right?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Test to see if your frame rate increases in WOW if you feed more volts to your CPU.


That is the craziest thing ive read in my life lol.

I have ran 100+ cinebench runs but a 12 year old game needs more volts to its core to run properly? Where are you guys getting this from.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I am sorry i dropped a /s while my-stable-no-BSOD-oced pc shut down to rest from all this stability


I guess you are lost.

If you think NO BSOD is all there is to satisfy a Stable OC requirement, you are wrong.

BSODs can't all be pointed towards instability as well. Hello Drivers.

I don't know where you are coming from.


----------



## yendor

@Scotty99

Dxdiag both systems and compare. I see that wow runs in a 32 and 64 bit version, under different dx versions. suspect refresh rate and aspect ratio are different between a tv and monitor, screen resolution and gfx card settings aren't likely to be identical. If I remember one of blizzards many claimed improvements was a host of new settings only available to recent generation video cards... not to mention how benching player occupied areas in online games is. You have the right idea removing variables but may not have gone far enough


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That is the craziest thing ive read in my life lol.
> 
> I have ran 100+ cinebench runs but a 12 year old game needs more volts to its core to run properly? Where are you guys getting this from.


System instabilities caused by not enough volts can cause a performance decrease due to increasing clock cycles.

Also, I don't get it. You are mad at those who you claim are trolling you. Yet I try to help and this is how you act... Why do you think those guys are acting the way they are?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I guess you are lost.
> 
> If you think NO BSOD is all there is to satisfy a Stable OC requirement, you are wrong.
> 
> BSODs can't all be pointed towards instability as well. Hello Drivers.
> 
> I don't know where you are coming from.


I am joking.. I agree with you just my sarcasm level is way high atm.

By the way actually code from WOW


----------



## Nickyvida

Seems the memory bug still remains despite flashing to latest bios.

I can only boot stable at 2667. Any higher or enabling a xmp causes a bootloop that says oc failed.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Seems the memory bug still remains despite flashing to latest bios.
> 
> I can only boot stable at 2667. Any higher or enabling a xmp causes a bootloop that says oc failed.


I wish ASRock gave me errors lol. Just "NOPE!" and boots with defaults.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I am joking.. I agree with you just my sarcasm level is way high atm.
> 
> By the way actually code from WOW


And my attention is quite lost at the moment.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That is the craziest thing ive read in my life lol.
> 
> I have ran 100+ cinebench runs but a 12 year old game needs more volts to its core to run properly? Where are you guys getting this from.


It's quite possible. You can provide a chip enough voltage headroom to meet spike requirements for Cinebench without providing it enough to sustain optimal performance over a longer period of time. In a game, for instance. That's generally why many overclockers choose to use stress testing which pushes the chip beyond a nominal average day's work. This ensures that a chip which can meet those demands will thus be more than capable of handling lesser workloads.

Forgive my assumption, but I'd wager that as your last build was a 2500k purchased somewhere nearer its release point, you've probably not had to mess about with too many overclocks. Many of us change builds like we change socks and have overclocked dozens of chips on dozens of motherboards. What has you so exuberantly derisive is a very real thing (and not uncommon with Offset OC's). What's the harm in pressing the '+' key a few times and finding out?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I am joking.. I agree with you just my sarcasm level is way high atm.
> 
> By the way actually code from WOW


I laughed.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I wish ASRock gave me errors lol. Just "NOPE!" and boots with defaults.


Well i thought the new bios that enabled AMP was supposed to fix issues with the whole xmp. Turns out nothing changes at all.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> System instabilities caused by not enough volts can cause a performance decrease due to increasing clock cycles.
> 
> Also, I don't get it. You are mad at those who you claim are trolling you. Yet I try to help and this is how you act... Why do you think those guys are acting the way they are?


I am not going to get into why i dont use stress testing programs, all you need to know is ive been stable for a week with no whea errors using my PC in a normal manner.

I just find it odd suggesting to increase vcore is what you went with, thats all.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I kid you not my dude, it is an instant and noticeable difference between the two machines.
> 
> I am not blaming ryzen here to be clear, its obviously a problem with WoW but that does not change anything.


Have you tried disabling SMT yet?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I am not going to get into why i dont use stress testing programs, all you need to know is ive been stable for a week with no whea errors using my PC in a normal manner.
> 
> I just find it odd suggesting to increase vcore is what you went with, thats all.


I didn't ask you to run a stress test. Also you know you acted like a jackass to a person who tried to help you. Instead you could have just asked why increasing vcore makes a difference. I don't intend to help you ever again especially since you didn't even apologize.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's quite possible. You can provide a chip enough voltage headroom to meet spike requirements for Cinebench without providing it enough to sustain optimal performance over a longer period of time. In a game, for instance. That's generally why many overclockers choose to use stress testing which pushes the chip beyond a nominal average day's work. This ensures that a chip which can meet those demands will thus be more than capable of handling lesser workloads.
> 
> Forgive my assumption, but I'd wager that as your last build was a 2500k purchased somewhere nearer its release point, you've probably not had to mess about with too many overclocks. Many of us change builds like we change socks and have overclocked dozens of chips on dozens of motherboards. What has you so exuberantly derisive is a very real thing (and not uncommon with Offset OC's). What's the harm in pressing the '+' key a few times and finding out?
> 
> I laughed.


Appreciate the replies guys, but vcore is not what i causing my low FPS in wow lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I didn't ask you to run a stress test. Also you know you acted like a jackass to a person who tried to help you. Instead you could have just asked why increasing vcore makes a difference. I don't intend to help you ever again especially since you didn't even apologize.


If i come off snarky tonite i do apologize, was quite a shocker to learn the thousand dollars i spent on this machine actually performs worse in the game i play the most.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Have you tried disabling SMT yet?


No that i havent tried, ill do that after i try stock clocks.


----------



## savagebunny

Just sacrificed my ram for the greater good of OCN and Samsung B-dies. Gonna get the images, but still can't get 3200 for the life of me to work on my GT7, RIP


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Appreciate the replies guys, but vcore is not what i causing my low FPS in wow lol.


It seems like you don't have any clue what is causing your low FPS in wow lol.

Something besides 'it's just wow' is clearly at play as the issue you describe makes no sense, but you clearly have it well in hand. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No that i havent tried, ill do that after i try stock clocks.


also, here is a run i did at 3.7ghz in cinebench... weren't the cleanest runs (still a few things left running in the background), but I think from what you said you were around those numbers so don't think u are unstable necessarily...



timings on the ram are 14-15-15-36 @ 2933mhz


----------



## Scotty99

Well of course it is wow related, in every task i have performed on my PC including games, my 1700 has beaten my [email protected] 4.2ghz.

I have even tested other mmo's like swtor, its just WoW that im having the problem with.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> also, here is a run i did at 3.7ghz in cinebench... weren't the cleanest runs (still a few things left running in the background), but I think from what you said you were around those numbers so don't think u are unstable necessarily...
> 
> 
> 
> timings on the ram are 14-15-15-36 @ 2933mhz


Ya my all core is 1605-1620, my low single core scores were a bug apparently havent had one under 140 since. That is 3.8ghz with 2400 ram.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> It seems like you don't have any clue what is causing your low FPS in wow lol.
> 
> Something besides 'it's just wow' is clearly at play as the issue you describe makes no sense, but you clearly have it well in hand. Best of luck to you.


You don't fancy talking to a wall do you?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You don't fancy talking to a wall do you?


Not a bit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Not a bit.


I just enjoy it when the wall answers back.


----------



## Scotty99

Im all ears for suggestions on how to fix my WoW fps guys, but increasing my voltage core is not it lol. Sheesh.


----------



## savagebunny

So pulled the heat spreaders off the F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK kit. Confirmed B-dies

SEC 704
K4A8G085W*B*

http://i.imgur.com/qOghe5Q.jpg


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So pulled the heat spreaders off the F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK kit. Confirmed B-dies
> 
> SEC 704
> K4A8G085W*B*


Why'd you even doubt?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why'd you even doubt?


Because I have my doubts always till I see the chips, or someone else took them off, and well I took them off lol. I just wanted to confirm I actually had B-dies and for anyone else buying them.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Well i thought the new bios that enabled AMP was supposed to fix issues with the whole xmp. Turns out nothing changes at all.


Where did the update say it enabled AMP?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Where did the update say it enabled AMP?


I saw the option to enable AXMP in bios where previous bios revisions 1.1 and 1.0 referred to it as XMP.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im all ears for suggestions on how to fix my WoW fps guys, but increasing my voltage core is not it lol. Sheesh.


My guess is turning off SMT would help... when I googled Ryzen World of Warcraft one of the results was this: https://community.amd.com/thread/213360 Which seems to indicate that WoW sees Ryzen as a 16c/16t cpu (ie all real cores, no hyperthreading).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> My guess is turning off SMT would help... when I googled Ryzen World of Warcraft one of the results was this: https://community.amd.com/thread/213360 Which seems to indicate that WoW sees Ryzen as a 16c/16t cpu (ie all real cores, no hyperthreading).


Ill give that a go right now, is there a way to do this in windows as a quick toggle tho? Id like to keep it active for everything else of course, in ryzen master i see the option to disable cores but not disable smt.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's quite possible. You can provide a chip enough voltage headroom to meet spike requirements for Cinebench without providing it enough to sustain optimal performance over a longer period of time. In a game, for instance. That's generally why many overclockers choose to use stress testing which pushes the chip beyond a nominal average day's work. This ensures that a chip which can meet those demands will thus be more than capable of handling lesser workloads.
> 
> Forgive my assumption, but I'd wager that as your last build was a 2500k purchased somewhere nearer its release point, you've probably not had to mess about with too many overclocks. Many of us change builds like we change socks and have overclocked dozens of chips on dozens of motherboards. What has you so exuberantly derisive is a very real thing (and not uncommon with Offset OC's). What's the harm in pressing the '+' key a few times and finding out?
> 
> I laughed.


Yea... i found out the hard way why my Ryzen rig keeps going into a zombie state right at 65% render complete in Vegas pro.

Turns out my Vcore was stable for cinebench, but not for actual video rendering out of a NLE.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea... i found out the hard way why my Ryzen rig keeps going into a zombie state right at 65% render complete in Vegas pro.
> 
> Turns out my Vcore was stable for cinebench, but not for actual video rendering out of a NLE.


Was it stable in realbench? I just tried 39x same voltage as my 38x its an instant 8 code under realbench lol.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ill give that a go right now, is there a way to do this in windows as a quick toggle tho? Id like to keep it active for everything else of course, in ryzen master i see the option to disable cores but not disable smt.


Perhaps you could manually assign processor affinity? I think Windows Thread Scheduler can't handle toggling SMT in realtime because there is no utility to do this on Intel platforms either.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Was it stable in realbench? I just tried 39x same voltage as my 38x its an instant 8 code under realbench lol.


Um, i tend to use a custom video render workload for stability now. Like leave it rendering for an hour, if it passes it's stable.
Which is more harsh than just Cinebenching over and over again and more likely my realworld work.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Um, i tend to use a custom video render workload for stability now. Like leave it rendering for an hour, if it passes it's stable.
> Which is more harsh than just Cinebenching over and over again and more likely my realworld work.


Realbench is pretty damn crazy, i booted fine into windows even doing mundane tasks but 1min of rb and poof. Stresses ram/gpu/cpu at the same time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ill give that a go right now, is there a way to do this in windows as a quick toggle tho? Id like to keep it active for everything else of course, in ryzen master i see the option to disable cores but not disable smt.


A lot of software thinks Ryzen is a literal 16 core CPU, not 8c/16t.

The game threads then run on the wrong threads, smashing out one core with two threads instead of diverting said thread to empty cores and keeping them within the CCXes.

Also, Process Lasso can do this as well, it's a program that sets affinities in general to whatever game/program you target.

Yes, disable SMT and go see what happens in WoW.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Realbench is pretty damn crazy, i booted fine into windows even doing mundane tasks but 1min of rb and poof. Stresses ram/gpu/cpu at the same time.


is this "poof" the same zombie state/rig just goes off, the Ryzen equivalent of a BSOD?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Perhaps you could manually assign processor affinity? I think Windows Thread Scheduler can't handle toggling SMT in realtime because there is no utility to do this on Intel platforms either.


Welp guess it doesn't matter, same lower than expected FPS with SMT disabled. Also tried default bios, no change.

This has to be down to something within the WoW engine because it is the only thing ive seen on my PC where i am getting lower performance than my old rig. SWTOR has a similar engine and i am getting at least as good or better performance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ill give that a go right now, is there a way to do this in windows as a quick toggle tho? Id like to keep it active for everything else of course, in ryzen master i see the option to disable cores but not disable smt.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could manually assign processor affinity? I think Windows Thread Scheduler can't handle toggling SMT in realtime because there is no utility to do this on Intel platforms either.
Click to expand...

I think it may be possible to do it that way and I have already recommended he do this. affinity to all even numbered cores only 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14. Windows seemed to schedule Battle field 1 loads correctly when I did this.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Welp guess it doesn't matter, same lower than expected FPS with SMT disabled. Also tried default bios, no change.
> 
> This has to be down to something within the WoW engine because it is the only thing ive seen on my PC where i am getting lower performance than my old rig. SWTOR has a similar engine and i am getting at least as good or better performance.


Bummer.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> A lot of software thinks Ryzen is a literal 16 core CPU, not 8c/16t.
> 
> The game threads then run on the wrong threads, smashing out one core with two threads instead of diverting said thread to empty cores and keeping them within the CCXes.
> 
> Yes, disable SMT and go see what happens in WoW.
> is this "poof" the same zombie state/rig just goes off, the Ryzen equivalent of a BSOD?


Ya i honestly dont know what to say, disabled SMT no change at atl. The game is acting like i am playing it on a slower system, i can only explain it that way. There is a 10-15 FPS defecit on my ryzen rig, standing in the exact spot as my old PC with same in game settings.


----------



## ChronoBodi

The WoW engine has been uplifted so much over the years but at its core it's pretty old.

It has never seen Ryzen before, i wouldn't be surprised if that's why WoW runs like crap.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think it may be possible to do it that way and I have already recommended he do this. affinity to all even numbered cores only 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14. Windows seemed to schedule Battle field 1 loads correctly when I did this.


BF1 runs fine for me as is i didnt have to turn affinity on or anything. Switching between balanced and hp mode parks one ccx completely it seems like in games that only use 4 cores thats worth trying as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> A lot of software thinks Ryzen is a literal 16 core CPU, not 8c/16t.
> 
> The game threads then run on the wrong threads, smashing out one core with two threads instead of diverting said thread to empty cores and keeping them within the CCXes.
> 
> Yes, disable SMT and go see what happens in WoW.
> is this "poof" the same zombie state/rig just goes off, the Ryzen equivalent of a BSOD?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i honestly dont know what to say, disabled SMT no change at atl. The game is acting like i am playing it on a slower system, i can only explain it that way. There is a 10-15 FPS defecit on my ryzen rig, standing in the exact spot as my old PC with same in game settings.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think it may be possible to do it that way and I have already recommended he do this. affinity to all even numbered cores only 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14. Windows seemed to schedule Battle field 1 loads correctly when I did this.
> 
> 
> 
> BF1 runs fine for me as is i didnt have to turn affinity on or anything. Switching between balanced and hp mode parks one ccx completely it seems like in games that only use 4 cores thats worth trying as well.
Click to expand...

Yes it runs awesome with all cores enabled , that wasn't the point of that particular BF1 experiment.

In fiddling with affinity , performance was hindered when I forced 2 physical cores + 2 logical cores rather than 4 physical cores. Core usage in HWINFO also reflected that.

I.E. it got better FPS when choosing even numbered cores vs adjacent numbered cores using affinity in task manager.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes it runs awesome with all cores enabled , that wasn't the point of that particular BF1 experiment.
> 
> In fiddling with affinity , performance was hindered when I forced 2 physical cores + 2 logical cores rather than 4 physical cores. Core usage in HWINFO also reflected that.
> 
> I.E. it got better FPS when choosing even numbered cores vs adjacent numbered cores using affinity in task manager.


Ah ok cool, yea runs fine as is but bf1 is pretty damn well optimized to begin with, for me its Rust thats a total nightmare, FPS drops to all high hell haha.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya like overwatch runs incredible on this machine. I am not going to make a snap decision and go back to intel as of yet, maybe WoW could get a patch down the road. As for now i think i will just reduce settings until i get to a comfy constant 60 fps.

I did make a post on WoW tech support forums letting people know about this, also i have confirmed with at least one other person ryzen is getting lower than expected FPS (guy from mmo champion forums).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes it runs awesome with all cores enabled , that wasn't the point of that particular BF1 experiment.
> 
> In fiddling with affinity , performance was hindered when I forced 2 physical cores + 2 logical cores rather than 4 physical cores. Core usage in HWINFO also reflected that.
> 
> I.E. it got better FPS when choosing even numbered cores vs adjacent numbered cores using affinity in task manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok cool, yea runs fine as is but bf1 is pretty damn well optimized to begin with, for me its Rust thats a total nightmare, FPS drops to all high hell haha.
Click to expand...

Just so you are clear , the point of my experiment was not to try to improve performance over its default use of all available cores.
Here is the graphed result.



EDIT: same bench all cores enabled

minimum 179 max 206 average 196 - * 200 fps cap supposedly*


----------



## Scotty99

Heh that was interesting, i had to clear cmos to re enable smt. Default settings wouldnt kick it back on.


----------



## Beandip8551

To the guy keeping IHS info on owners

This is what is on my 1800x Ryzen chip

Malaysia
YD180XBCM88AE
UA 1707PGT

This is on a MSI Titanium X370 Motherboard
Corsair 32 gig memory CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 Vengeance LXP Memory 4x8gig

Just tossed this all together in a cardboard box with a Corsair H110i cooler with
two XFX AMD Radeon 480/8g. 1000RMx Corsair PSU. A couple fan's blowing over the
motherboard till I make sure everything works well to stuff in my new Wooden Case.

Will show pics later of a nice handcrafted oak finish Desk with built in Ryzen monster.

Beandip


----------



## Lipps ForHer

Just thought I would throw this out there for all you with aura gpu/ram and such. This is working with all my stuff, finds everything and syncs it all and works perfectly. Maybe it will help others also.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Lighting_Control_10429.zip

I'm using the trident rgb/C6h/rx480 (haven't tried to add lighting to headers, but i'm confident they would work also)



Now If I could just get my thermaltake fan software to work with the new win 10 upgrade. lol


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya like overwatch runs incredible on this machine. I am not going to make a snap decision and go back to intel as of yet, *maybe WoW could get a patch down the road.* As for now i think i will just reduce settings until i get to a comfy constant 60 fps.
> 
> I did make a post on WoW tech support forums letting people know about this, also i have confirmed with at least one other person ryzen is getting lower than expected FPS (guy from mmo champion forums).












Don't count on it. Better prepare to switch to Intel.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on it. Better prepare to switch to Intel.


I mean WoW got a dx11 patch when no one was expecting it, if game stays popular maybe it gets a dx12 one too.


----------



## potyec

Ryzen 7 with RAM on 3600 Mhz vs 7700K almost get beaten
Must see really helpfull
BENCHMARKS : 




He even posted a "How to" video today


----------



## lum-x

I am just planning to get a Ryzen system by mid April. I thought of getting Ryzen 7 1700 and Asus Vi Hero. My biggest issue is that I most of the time more than 16gb of ram for things that I work, and Ryzen ram issues are kind of bad. I just wanted to ask if anyone thought of getting G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ. My goal is to have my ram clocked at 3200 at least and have 32gigs.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potyec*
> 
> Ryzen 7 with RAM on 3600 Mhz vs 7700K almost get beaten
> Must see really helpfull
> BENCHMARKS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even posted a "How to" video today


I posted this days ago.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lum-x*
> 
> I am just planning to get a Ryzen system by mid April. I thought of getting Ryzen 7 1700 and Asus Vi Hero. My biggest issue is that I most of the time more than 16gb of ram for things that I work, and Ryzen ram issues are kind of bad. I just wanted to ask if anyone thought of getting G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ. My goal is to have my ram clocked at 3200 at least and have 32gigs.


I don't think anyone has 32gb of 3200mhz ram yet, let alone non-B-dies.

I don't know how high people are getting with 32gb of the Samsung B-Die stuff? 3200 is easily achievable with it, i.e 3200 C14, or 3600 C16 stuff from Gskill Trident series.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I don't think anyone has 32gb of 3200mhz ram yet, let alone non-B-dies.
> 
> I don't know how high people are getting with 32gb of the Samsung B-Die stuff? 3200 is easily achievable with it, i.e 3200 C14, or 3600 C16 stuff from Gskill Trident series.


There are 2*16GB B-dies around. However, they are double sided and should create complexities for this platform.

https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA4YU59N1251


----------



## potyec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I posted this days ago.


In that case Im slow sorry for that









I did not read back


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im all ears for suggestions on how to fix my WoW fps guys, but increasing my voltage core is not it lol. Sheesh.


i don't think that the CPU is necessarily the limiting factor in WoW, the biggest "issue" right now is view-distance at 10 with AA which drives most middle class GPUs to the limit (speaking of my RX 480).
while the CPU never touches 20% Load.
Do you have a CPU comparison with the same GPU? For me the difference after the change from [email protected] to the Ryzen 1800X @3.9GHz was very marginal, hence the RX 480 was still very often at 100% Load.
I am still pretty sure that WoW (sadly like many games...) profits from the greens, since my previous GTX 780 dit a bit better i think (can't prove it though)


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> i don't think that the CPU is necessarily the limiting factor in WoW, the biggest "issue" right now is view-distance at 10 with AA which drives most middle class GPUs to the limit (speaking of my RX 480).
> while the CPU never touches 20% Load.
> Do you have a CPU comparison with the same GPU? For me the difference after the change from [email protected] to the Ryzen 1800X @3.9GHz was very marginal, hence the RX 480 was still very often at 100% Load.
> I am still pretty sure that WoW (sadly like many games...) profits from the greens, since my previous GTX 780 dit a bit better i think (can't prove it though)


WoW can run on a potato GPU, it needs CPU CPU CPU.

I am 100% sure it is some sort of coding problem with WoW and ryzen chips, just gotta wait and hope enough people buy R5's and complain about low FPS compared to the intel system they upgraded from.

Again the scenarios i am talking about where FPS dips is completely CPU bound, out in the open world questing i get well over 100 FPS of course, that is where the GPU can stretch its legs a little bit. But get a bunch of people on screen in the same area, you need all cpu cycles you can get.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> The WoW engine has been uplifted so much over the years but at its core it's pretty old.
> 
> It has never seen Ryzen before, i wouldn't be surprised if that's why WoW runs like crap.


It doesn't run like crap,it actually runs the game better than both my old 3770 and my E5 2650v2. He complained about a brand new specific scenario which I am gonna check out tonight so I do not have an opinion there.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> WoW can run on a potato GPU, it needs CPU CPU CPU.
> 
> I am 100% sure it is some sort of coding problem with WoW and ryzen chips, just gotta wait and hope enough people buy R5's and complain about low FPS compared to the intel system they upgraded from.
> 
> Again the scenarios i am talking about where FPS dips is completely CPU bound, out in the open world questing i get well over 100 FPS of course, that is where the GPU can stretch its legs a little bit. But get a bunch of people on screen in the same area, you need all cpu cycles you can get.


it depends with all low and DX9 it can run on a potato, but when the gpu hits 100% Load the cpu cant do anything. And like you said in scenarios where the GPU load isn't at 100 you can get easily up to 250+ fps (classic dungeons for example)


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

In the UEFI is a "Performance Bias" option or something like that, it wil have Cinebench there, should give ya +50pts in CB. Johan45 mentioned it, yet to try.

I get ~1640/50 without the "Performance Bias" @ 3.8GHz+2400MHz C14, aren't you at higher RAM than me?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It doesn't run like crap,it actually runs the game better than both my old 3770 and my E5 2650v2. He complained about a brand new specific scenario which I am gonna check out tonight so I do not have an opinion there.


That simply isnt true. A 3770 unequivocally will run WoW better than ryzen, please do a test side by side before you make claims like this, like i did today.

If you have the opportunity to do this please go to a busy area of the game, a busy dalaran, the new quest hubs etc. There you will be able to see how poorly ryzen does in this game compared to intel. Testing out in the open world questing or in dungeons is not where ryzen is having problems.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That simply isnt true. A 3770 unequivocally will run WoW better than ryzen, please do a test side by side before you make claims like this, like i did today.
> 
> If you have the opportunity to do this please go to a busy area of the game, a busy dalaran, the new quest hubs etc. There you will be able to see how poorly ryzen does in this game compared to intel. Testing out in the open world questing or in dungeons is not where ryzen is having problems.


this does not compute, Ryzen has better IPC than Ivy Bridge.

Something is borked within WoW on recognizing Ryzen to begin with.

Any way you can make a video with the two PCs running WoW at the same time in the same place in WoW? Then we can see evidence of so?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> this does not compute, Ryzen has better IPC than Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Something is borked within WoW on recognizing Ryzen to begin with.
> 
> Any way you can make a video with the two PCs running WoW at the same time in the same place in WoW? Then we can see evidence of so?


I understand this dude lol, it does not compute for me either but i have confirmed with other people ryzen is having some weird issues with wow right now.

On paper it should be doing better, but it isnt.

The people who say it runs better than anything sandy bridge and up probably do not play the parts of the game where CPU performance actually matters, 25 man raids and large scale pvp. But they can test this by going to busy areas of the game like i suggested.

I just ran a 25 man emerald nightmare to test, on cenarius boss i dipped down to 45 FPS, with my 2500k my minimums are well above that. (this is the one tier i raided seriously in legion, i recall quite well).


----------



## chew*

OK crosshair 6 measured with DMM. Same as my x370 pro I videod

Ch6 plus fury X not happy 102 bclk so far.

with the right card she is happy though up to about 145


----------



## RWGTROLL

This is for people that have am MSI B350 Tomahawk motherboard they took all the beta bios down. I have them in my drive, If you want other versions DM me
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2T2RCJPC-NnX1RjQ3ZraENYbk0/view?usp=sharing

I will not be responsible if you brick your board or any thing else happens. I'm using that bios right now and is functioning.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That wouldnt be a fix tho. I mean if i got a 4k monitor to work the GPU a little id still be bogged down by this chip in the areas that matter (densely packed areas or raids).
> 
> I just dont understand how this is possible, someone explain to me how a chip from 6 years ago can get higher framerates? IPC between my 2500k and 1700 is identical, in fact the 1700 is slightly ahead!
> 
> Could this be fixed in a WoW patch, or windows patch? Because the results i am getting simply do not jive with what should be occuring.


This may sound dumb But have you tried setting the affinity for WoW to one core on the Ryzen? Remember with Ryzen Windows wants to split the load amongst all possible threads, including virtual ones. The fact that half the load is spread on threads the run at ~25% of the actual physical cores could be the reason for your performance drop. Windows doesn't let Ryzen fully load a single core unless all 16 Threads are being loaded 100%


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> OK crosshair 6 measured with DMM. Same as my x370 pro I videod
> 
> Ch6 plus fury X not happy 102 bclk so far.
> 
> with the right card she is happy though up to about 145


Same Controller, same amount over reported. Sounds like delilberate design. . They did the same thing with some of their Intel boards. Drove people nuts when asus ran cooler temps at supposedly the same voltage. Til they were measured at the socket and the shenanigans came out.

What's the graphics card at. pcie 2 x16 ?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> This may sound dumb But have you tried setting the affinity for WoW to one core on the Ryzen? Remember with Ryzen Windows wants to split the load amongst all possible threads, including virtual ones. The fact that half the load is spread on threads the run at ~25% of the actual physical cores could be the reason for your performance drop. Windows doesn't let Ryzen fully load a single core unless all 16 Threads are being loaded 100%


Yep forgot to mention i tried that earlier. With just core 0 active it was like 20 FPS, 2 and 3 a little better than 1, and with 4 cores active it played exact same as all 16.

So basically, no change at all. WoW thinks ryzen is a slower CPU than it actually is, only way i can explain this.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep forgot to mention i tried that earlier. With just core 0 active it was like 20 FPS, 2 and 3 a little better than 1, and with 4 cores active it played exact same as all 16.
> 
> So basically, no change at all. WoW thinks ryzen is a slower CPU than it actually is, only way i can explain this.


This has me confused if the monitors for both systems are running at the same resolution and any V-sync/gsync is disabled the 1060 system should be pulling a far better FPS than the 760 no matter how good the CPU running it is.

Speaking of this, have you tried putting the 760 into your Ryzen rig or the 1060 into the 2500K and seeing if there's any difference. I'm not big on NVidia Cards and don't know if the 1060 even uses it anymore but the 760 had this little thing called PHYSX and which lets the GPU take a lot of the load intended for the CPU. could account for the performance difference.


----------



## Scotty99

Vsync is on both, but again GPU does not come into play in the spots i am talking about. I could have a gt 720 in both systems the ryzen rig would still be getting lower FPS.


----------



## yendor

TV and monitor have different refresh rates generally. vsync off, gsync OFF. retest....
confirm version of wow, 32 bit vs 64 bit. compare config files particle density, draw distance etc, should be nearly identical but will show differences in graphics settings you may not know were there.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Vsync is on both, but again GPU does not come into play in the spots i am talking about. I could have a gt 720 in both systems the ryzen rig would still be getting lower FPS.


Disable v-sync and see what happens. I never understood why someone would want to artificially limit the framerate anyway.

Speaking of which, you mentioned that the ryzen system is 20 fps slower but I didn't see (I may have missed it) you mention what the relative frame rates are. Also which type of connector are you using for each monitor and what resolution are they running at. Here's a little fact at certain resolutions things like DVI can be limited to 30 hz and are locked into 30 fps max if you have v-sync enabled. Same with HDMI , one of the reasons I use Displayport for my 1440p monitor.

Edit: also are they both running on the same version of windows?


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

As we only have one share on "Pro Belt" VCORE read with DMM vs socket you wouldn't be able to share a compare?

Cheers







.


----------



## ChronoBodi

sigh, no. 760 and 1060 can both do physx it's not that.

But for fun and games, sure he can swap the GPUs and see the difference. but WoW doesn't use physx to begin with.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Disable v-sync and see what happens. I never understood why someone would want to artificially limit the framerate anyway.
> 
> Speaking of which, you mentioned that the ryzen system is 20 fps slower but I didn't see (I may have missed it) you mention what the relative frame rates are. Also which type of connector are you using for each monitor and what resolution are they running at. Here's a little fact at certain resolutions things like DVI can be limited to 30 hz and are locked into 30 fps max if you have v-sync enabled. Same with HDMI , one of the reasons I use Displayport for my 1440p monitor.
> 
> Edit: also are they both running on the same version of windows?


he used a tv on the old pc and a monitor on the new one and still hasn't said what his refresh rate on the monitor is. vsync to low refresh monitor = meh fps. gsync been causing problems here and there at random for people in other games and hilariously gets fixed by toggling it on/off and restarting game. (way to go nvidia driver team) .


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> he used a tv on the old pc and a monitor on the new one and still hasn't said what his refresh rate on the monitor is. vsync to low refresh monitor = meh fps. gsync been causing problems here and there at random for people in other games and hilariously gets fixed by toggling it on/off and restarting game. (way to go nvidia driver team) .


He could test both PCs on same monitor to verify, get rid of all possible variables.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That simply isnt true. A 3770 unequivocally will run WoW better than ryzen, please do a test side by side before you make claims like this, like i did today.
> 
> If you have the opportunity to do this please go to a busy area of the game, a busy dalaran, the new quest hubs etc. There you will be able to see how poorly ryzen does in this game compared to intel. Testing out in the open world questing or in dungeons is not where ryzen is having problems.


I can comfortably hold above [email protected] in busy dalaran (as a matter of fact it is usually between 70 and 120 where I cap it) or anywhere really. The only thing that hurts performance is raids with 20+ people or world bosses with huge player counts where it can drop in the 40s- this happens to all processors.

eg. https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20752667972

I will take video later on, I suspect there is something wrong with your system or windows installation.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> He could test both PCs on same monitor to verify, get rid of all possible variables.


WoW's in game settings are not set in stone. Except for features you can turn off the ones that have settings such as low, medium, high and ultra ++ (or whatever it is) do not result in the same figures for particle density, draw distance etc in the config file. You know, the stuff that they usually recommend changing to oh I don't know... improve your frame rate...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I can comfortably hold above [email protected] in busy dalaran (as a matter of fact it is usually between 70 and 120 where I cap it) or anywhere really. The only thing that hurts performance is raids with 20+ people or world bosses with huge player counts where it can drop in the 40s- this happens to all processors.
> 
> eg. https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20752667972
> 
> I will take video later on, I suspect there is something wrong with your system or windows installation.


Would love to see you make a run around a busy dalaran with FPS counter open, i can hit 60 most times but there are areas there where it dips into low 50's and high 40's in spots, game feels really choppy compared to my 2500k system.

And i have tried this on my monitor as well guys, i can only explain to you that the sandy bridge rig feels a lot smoother, and holds a consistently higher framerate.

As for something "wrong" with my system or windows install, its all brand new. Ive tried bios at default settings, SMT disabled, core parking, affinity you name it all results in the same worse than expected WoW performance. Please remember here, WoW is the only game i am having a problem with, every other game plays better than my old system.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> sigh, no. 760 and 1060 can both do physx it's not that.
> 
> But for fun and games, sure he can swap the GPUs and see the difference. but WoW doesn't use physx to begin with.


The game itself may not use physx but if enabled on the gpu they have been known to use it in certain tasks intended for the CPU. It was one of the reasons people were getting unusually high CPU scores in some versions of 3DMark.


----------



## ChronoBodi

is there a way to benchmark it and make two videos on both rigs for WoW? Just so we can see what is going on.

like run a FRAP FPS counter on both.


----------



## Scotty99

Too many variables to benchmark WoW, what i did earlier is the best way to compare FPS between two systems as i logged out of one and then back into the next instantly to have the least chance of characters moving on the screen.

This is why you almost never see WoW benchmarks.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Would love to see you make a run around a busy dalaran with FPS counter open, i can hit 60 most times but there are areas there where it dips into low 50's and high 40's in spots, game feels really choppy compared to my 2500k system.
> 
> And i have tried this on my monitor as well guys, i can only explain to you that the sandy bridge rig feels a lot smoother, and holds a consistently higher framerate.
> 
> As for something "wrong" with my system or windows install, its all brand new. Ive tried bios at default settings, SMT disabled, core parking, affinity you name it all results in the same worse than expected WoW performance. Please remember here, WoW is the only game i am having a problem with, every other game plays better than my old system.


Will do,and on an AMD card on top of that. WoW uses nvidia gameworks.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Will do,and on an AMD card on top of that. WoW uses nvidia gameworks.


My server isnt busy at the moment or id post a screenshot, but if you look towards the horde bank directly between "the wonderworks" and "simply enchanting" during busy hours ive dipped all the way down to low 40's in that spot, and when just running by it the choppyness is super noticeable.

I mean maybe its possible 1440p is a fix if what you claim is true? I just find it hard to believe putting more GPU load will instantly fix the shortcomings of the CPU in WoW.

Also my settings are:

7 preset
fullscreen windowed
vsync on
cmaa

Advanced screen all default.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My server isnt busy at the moment or id post a screenshot, but if you look towards the horde bank directly between "the wonderworks" and "simply enchanting" during busy hours ive dipped all the way down to low 40's in that spot, and when just running by it the choppyness is super noticeable.
> 
> I mean maybe its possible 1440p is a fix if what you claim is true? I just find it hard to believe putting more GPU load will instantly fix the shortcomings of the CPU in WoW.
> 
> Also my settings are:
> 
> 7 preset
> fullscreen windowed
> vsync on
> cmaa
> 
> Advanced screen all default.


I always run real fullscreen, windowed has a penalty. The hardest area for me in dalaran is the intersection where your purple hearthstone takes you.


----------



## gupsterg

Model: R7 1700
Sku: YD1700BBM88AE
Batch: UA 1709PGT
Country: Malaysia

Is officially a DUD. Last night it passed 24 loops x264.
*
Voltages*

VCORE: ~1.35V SOC: ~0.890V, DMM Pro Belt readings, rest voltages stock.
*
Settings*

CPU: 3.7GHz DF: 1200MHz RAM: 2400MHz C14 1T LLC: [Auto]



Today I had let it run [email protected] for 4hrs, showing ~68°C, where as my 1st for same OC with ~1.26V is 60°C. My 1st has had a lot of stability testing and I have used it for web browsing / office work whilst running the stability tests. 2nd today went blackscreen whilst browsing web and doing [email protected], then C6H showed Q-Code 8. I had hoped I would be able to lower the VCORE on the 2nd for 3.7GHz ACB OC, from this crash it would mean no.

Pulling the CPU from rig and not wasting any more time on it .


----------



## MrPerforations

hey scotty, have you tested your potato out with furmark?, been running test with it and the donut staggers a bit, I up the gpu voltage in my graphics driver and the donut get better. seem the factory over clock is not set up right as they want clock and the right temp, leaving the card undervolted. problem is that it gets to hot with a good voltage. I'm not forking out the extra cash for water blocks for my old cards.
i can prove that the fps got better two, i have benchs to prove so.
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1459702 timespy with 4243 score
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1459636 timespy with 4144 score.

there has been a system change though between the two score and that is that i have installed 4gb of 1333mhz, making my system 12gb of 1333 vs the older 8gb of 1866mhz.


----------



## jigzaw

Finally got my R7 1700. I do have a question for those who upgraded their current AMD hardware to this platform using their current W10 installation on their disk, did it require a new registration/activation?
I kept notes on my product ID and install key using show key. It work last time when I replaced my SSD.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Finally got my R7 1700. I do have a question for those who upgraded their current AMD hardware to this platform using their current W10 installation on their disk, did it require a new registration/activation?
> I kept notes on my product ID and install key using show key. It work last time when I replaced my SSD.


Just reactivation but mine was done by reinstalling windows then copying a disk image of all my old data over the new install, with all fresh drivers etc.

But then again my version of windows 10 was an upgrade from Win 7, not sure what would happen if you started out with windows 10.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Finally got my R7 1700. I do have a question for those who upgraded their current AMD hardware to this platform using their current W10 installation on their disk, did it require a new registration/activation?
> I kept notes on my product ID and install key using show key. It work last time when I replaced my SSD.


it will need re-activation; it's a tossup if you'll need to call to reauthorize.
SSD wouldn't have triggered it; drives are not considered a "major hardware change"


----------



## jigzaw

I think I should finish all my current work before pulling in this platform. I think I might need an insurance policy (buy a new W10 retail but need to save for it first) if anything goes wrong. I just did a reset last November and I don't feel like installing my programs all over again.

Thanks for your insights, appreciate it









Was hoping to get made in China cpu but only 1 left in store and made in Malaysia. UA1707PGT. No plans of a major overclock but want to run the G.Skill kit 16GX2 DDR4 3000 CL 14-14-14-34. Will use this for 3D CAD and KeyShot rendering. I think the major improvement from my current FX8370 is the I/O performance. Will mate it with my Sapphire RX 470 4GDR OC Titanium gpu. Excited and apprehensive a the same time


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> In the UEFI is a "Performance Bias" option or something like that, it wil have Cinebench there, should give ya +50pts in CB. Johan45 mentioned it, yet to try.
> 
> I get ~1640/50 without the "Performance Bias" @ 3.8GHz+2400MHz C14, aren't you at higher RAM than me?


Im at 2933. I think best i got was 1665cb but not sure I'll run it again in a few mins. Theres a difference between hp and balanced as well.

Edit: Yea gup just ran it again that's what I'm getting, 1665cb. It's a bit lower when running it at balanced mode but yea its alright. 3.8 and 2933 ram.


----------



## TomiKazi

Well, I started an attempt at overclocking this thing, not so succesful as of yet. I ran cinebench at 4GHz, but that was at 1.43v and not stable at all.
Is there any reason to touch vppm or vddp? Any stuff I need to look out for?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I understand this dude lol, it does not compute for me either but i have confirmed with other people ryzen is having some weird issues with wow right now.
> 
> On paper it should be doing better, but it isnt.
> 
> The people who say it runs better than anything sandy bridge and up probably do not play the parts of the game where CPU performance actually matters, 25 man raids and large scale pvp. But they can test this by going to busy areas of the game like i suggested.
> 
> I just ran a 25 man emerald nightmare to test, on cenarius boss i dipped down to 45 FPS, with my 2500k my minimums are well above that. (this is the one tier i raided seriously in legion, i recall quite well).


A game that uses single core is anything but a game where CPU matters... I wish "enthusiasts" would get it right


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Well, I started an attempt at overclocking this thing, not so succesful as of yet. I ran cinebench at 4GHz, but that was at 1.43v and not stable at all.
> Is there any reason to touch vppm or vddp? Any stuff I need to look out for?


don't take my word on it - but some boards you need to push the SOC volts to 1.x - 1.2;

I think 1.43 is quite high for any R7s right now,
I know @ 1.403 max in IBT (nothing else causes the spikes) I barely feel like it's a good good idea.

which board?
what is your 3.9 volts? LLC?

and of course, 1700/1700x/1800x?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I understand this dude lol, it does not compute for me either but i have confirmed with other people ryzen is having some weird issues with wow right now.
> 
> On paper it should be doing better, but it isnt.
> 
> The people who say it runs better than anything sandy bridge and up probably do not play the parts of the game where CPU performance actually matters, 25 man raids and large scale pvp. But they can test this by going to busy areas of the game like i suggested.
> 
> I just ran a 25 man emerald nightmare to test, on cenarius boss i dipped down to 45 FPS, with my 2500k my minimums are well above that. (this is the one tier i raided seriously in legion, i recall quite well).
> 
> 
> 
> A game that uses single core is anything but a game where CPU matters... I wish "enthusiasts" would get it right
Click to expand...

and for a group of gamers who have been playing a game for that long - you'd think they'd know everything about it.
I don't dislike WOW personally,

I dislike that the game has never "Cut ties" with lowest machines. has never actually came to modern graphics, or supporting modern APIs.
it's a game that's 19 years old... and it runs like it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Model: R7 1700
> Sku: YD1700BBM88AE
> Batch: UA 1709PGT
> Country: Malaysia
> 
> Is officially a DUD. Last night it passed 24 loops x264.
> *
> Voltages*
> 
> VCORE: ~1.35V SOC: ~0.890V, DMM Pro Belt readings, rest voltages stock.
> *
> Settings*
> 
> CPU: 3.7GHz DF: 1200MHz RAM: 2400MHz C14 1T LLC: [Auto]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had let it run [email protected] for 4hrs, showing ~68°C, where as my 1st for same OC with ~1.26V is 60°C. My 1st has had a lot of stability testing and I have used it for web browsing / office work whilst running the stability tests. 2nd today went blackscreen whilst browsing web and doing [email protected], then C6H showed Q-Code 8. I had hoped I would be able to lower the VCORE on the 2nd for 3.7GHz ACB OC, from this crash it would mean no.
> 
> Pulling the CPU from rig and not wasting any more time on it .


Gups, things got weirder!



Either it's the BIOS or the OS. 1.15 is the lowest that can get me into Windows yesterday.


----------



## Nickyvida

So ram speed and AMP( AMD's XMP variant) still not fixed despite 2 bios revisions to improve memory compatibility and stability. Not
Didn't change a thing at all. Still crashes at 2933mhz, be it manually set or automatically. The highest i can go so far that is stable is 2667. Enabling AMP also crashes it despite flashing to the latest bios for my board(1.2) that apparently came with the AMP profile.

AMD mobos have been a trainwreck so far.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> don't take my word on it - but some boards you need to push the SOC volts to 1.x - 1.2;
> 
> I think 1.43 is quite high for any R7s right now,
> I know @ 1.403 max in IBT (nothing else causes the spikes) I barely feel like it's a good good idea.
> 
> which board?
> what is your 3.9 volts? LLC?
> 
> and of course, 1700/1700x/1800x?


It was just a test run, I'm not running that high 24/7. Not yet at least









Well the problem is, I haven't really found a stable voltage for anything above auto stock yet. I'm still working on that. I think this is going to take a while. Not sure what to set for llc yet. I might be pushing it too much.

(1800x + taichi, sig rig)


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> don't take my word on it - but some boards you need to push the SOC volts to 1.x - 1.2;
> 
> I think 1.43 is quite high for any R7s right now,
> I know @ 1.403 max in IBT (nothing else causes the spikes) I barely feel like it's a good good idea.
> 
> which board?
> what is your 3.9 volts? LLC?
> 
> and of course, 1700/1700x/1800x?
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a test run, I'm not running that high 24/7. Not yet at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem is, I haven't really found a stable voltage for anything above auto stock yet. I'm still working on that. I think this is going to take a while. Not sure what to set for llc yet. I might be pushing it too much.
> 
> (1800x + taichi, sig rig)
Click to expand...

yea, and the 1.403 - I didn't specify is my 1700 @ 3999.91 on a Killer SLI.
for the LLC - I've seen that at least 3 is a good idea, reduces some droop.

it's a process and I cheated - just asked another person with a killer/1700 ffor their settings, and started 1 tick below them, and went until stable (of course, I wasn't going to go over 1.40x)
if you don't have the newest bios, I heard some rumors that cleaned up some of the droops on the tiachi.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So ram speed and AMP( AMD's XMP variant) still not fixed despite 2 bios revisions to improve memory compatibility and stability. Not
> Didn't change a thing at all. Still crashes at 2933mhz, be it manually set or automatically. The highest i can go so far that is stable is 2667. Enabling AMP also crashes it despite flashing to the latest bios for my board(1.2) that apparently came with the AMP profile.
> 
> AMD mobos have been a trainwreck so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kit do you have? Is it on the qualified vendor list? Is it single or dual rank?

The ram complaints really need to stop, we're still barely a month out from release and some boards have seen a single bios revision in that time. If you're serious about getting higher DDR4 speeds, go buy a kit with B-Die...


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So ram speed and AMP( AMD's XMP variant) still not fixed despite 2 bios revisions to improve memory compatibility and stability. Not
> Didn't change a thing at all. Still crashes at 2933mhz, be it manually set or automatically. The highest i can go so far that is stable is 2667. Enabling AMP also crashes it despite flashing to the latest bios for my board(1.2) that apparently came with the AMP profile.
> 
> AMD mobos have been a trainwreck so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kit do you have? Is it on the qualified vendor list? Is it single or dual rank?
> 
> The ram complaints really need to stop, we're still barely a month out from release and some boards have seen a single bios revision in that time. If you're serious about getting higher DDR4 speeds, go buy a kit with B-Die...
Click to expand...

EDIT : my response was based on the idea my ram was SK... but it's a version thing; and I don't know now.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What kit do you have? Is it on the qualified vendor list? Is it single or dual rank?
> 
> The ram complaints really need to stop, we're still barely a month out from release and some boards have seen a single bios revision in that time. If you're serious about getting higher DDR4 speeds, go buy a kit with B-Die...


Trident Z RGB 8X2GB 3000mhz..

Yes, like i'm made of money.







Why don't you sponsor everyone to a B die 3200 kit then since it would help to quit all the complaining?
Just fed up of getting bioses after bioses and finding out it fixes nothing.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Trident Z RGB 8X2GB 3000mhz..
> 
> Yes, like i'm made of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you sponsor everyone to a B die 3200 kit then since it would help to quit all the complaining?
> Just fed up of getting bioses after bioses and finding out it fixes nothing.


You do realize that motherboard manufacturers have to validate every single kit if they really want to get AMP/XMP settings working? There are thousands of kits on the market, with thousands of configurations in secondary and tertiary timings. On top of Ryzen being an entirely new platform, this isn't going to take a week or two to fix, at the very least it's going to be several months.

Most motherboard vendors list support up to 2667, anything past that is noted that it's OC based and not guaranteed.

I have nothing against you personally, but after seeing another user flood this thread with the same question at least twenty times is incredibly frustrating, especially when several people have tried to explain things and help that user. Basically anything higher than standard DDR4 Speed (2133) requires specific kits, a bclk oc, b-dies, or motherboards with newer microcode/more tested memory kits.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gups, things got weirder!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either it's the BIOS or the OS. 1.15 is the lowest that can get me into Windows yesterday.


So same CPU clocks you could use lower voltage before?

Update on my 2nd CPU situation here.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gups, things got weirder!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either it's the BIOS or the OS. 1.15 is the lowest that can get me into Windows yesterday.


Did you change HWinfo versions over the course of those two sessions?

I personally noticed there are now two vcore readouts for my cpu on the latest version; a cpu based readout and a motherboard based readout. The CPU based one was reading about 20-40mv less. It made me think I was crazy because 40 minutes before I couldn't get 3.8 with ram @ 3200 to pass x264 without adding some more vcore, yet the readout was 40mv less than when I passed @ 3.8ghz with 2133. Then I remembered I updated HWinfo in between those two tests


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You do realize that motherboard manufacturers have to validate every single kit if they really want to get AMP/XMP settings working? There are thousands of kits on the market, with thousands of configurations in secondary and tertiary timings. On top of Ryzen being an entirely new platform, this isn't going to take a week or two to fix, at the very least it's going to be several months.
> 
> Most motherboard vendors list support up to 2667, anything past that is noted that it's OC based and not guaranteed.
> 
> I have nothing against you personally, but after seeing another user flood this thread with the same question at least twenty times is incredibly frustrating, especially when several people have tried to explain things and help that user. Basically anything higher than standard DDR4 Speed (2133) requires specific kits, a bclk oc, b-dies, or motherboards with newer microcode/more tested memory kits.


TOTALLY agreed, its unbelievably frustrating. A little bit of reading goes a long way, some people tend to lack common sense though.

GUYS, THIS IS A TOTALLY BRAND NEW ARCHITECTURE AND PLATFORM THAT IN EVERY SINGLE WAY WORKS COMPLETELY DIFFERENTLY THEN INTEL. THE RAM XMP ON MOST RAMS IS XMP WHICH IS INTEL BASED OVERCLOCKED RAM SPEEDS. For the past decade Intel has pretty much owned the market. Most BIOS developers just refurbish the bios to work on newer chips, not much has changed between z87 to z270.

People need to understand that as early adopters were also pretty much beta testers. I knew that going on and have ZERO problems doing so, i in fact LOVE trying out new software/hardware/games. Hell i even write game reviews on game-debate.com for a reason haha.

If you want something stable thats going to work 100% of the time guaranteed buy a 7700k. I am perfectly fine running at 2933mhz ram with a cpu that DESTROYS my 4690k by almost 3 fold in cinebench and cpuz and whatever else i throw at it. Gaming is a different story but i knew that going in.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Did you change HWinfo versions over the course of those two sessions?
> 
> I personally noticed there are now two vcore readouts for my cpu on the latest version; a cpu based readout and a motherboard based readout. The CPU based one was reading about 20-40mv less. It made me think I was crazy because 40 minutes before I couldn't get 3.8 with ram @ 3200 to pass x264 without adding some more vcore, yet the readout was was 30mv less than when I passed @ 3.8ghz with 2133. Then I remembered I updated HWinfo in between those two tests


Based on the BIOS.

1.1VCore.

There are 3 VCore values on my Board.
CPU
ITE VCore
VRM Out

CPU and VRM are 0.002V apart and are working similarly when graphed. Need a DMM to test which is the right one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So same CPU clocks you could use lower voltage before?
> 
> Update on my 2nd CPU situation here.


Yep. Was at 1.15 yesterday.
Probably was Win7 that's preventing it to boot.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Based on the BIOS.
> 
> 1.1VCore.
> 
> There are 3 VCore values on my Board.
> CPU
> ITE VCore
> VRM Out
> 
> CPU and VRM are 0.002V apart and are working similarly when graphed. Need a DMM to test which is the right one.
> Yep. Was at 1.15 yesterday.
> Probably was Win7 that's preventing it to boot.


Please let us all know what the DMM reads if you get the chance. I'm very curious to know what the droop is like on the Gaming 5/K7. I tricked myself into think there were readout points for the basic voltages above the dimm slots. I had both my DMM out, was all prepared, only to facedesk when I read the notation on the pcb for those points


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

How do you identify which RAM kits are B Die?


----------



## keikei

Can anyone recommend me a fail safe board? I wont be overclocking.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How do you identify which RAM kits are B Die?


Check the QVL and remove the guess work.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How do you identify which RAM kits are B Die?


If going for G.Skills
TridentZ 3200C14-14-14 2*8GB
RipjawsV 3200C14-14-14 2*8GB
Corsair Dom Plat 3200-14-14-14 2*8GB

The pattern is obvious. You can't go wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a fail safe board? I wont be overclocking.


You need to mention the price range as well. If 3200 RAM is planned, Gigabyte X370s if the budget fits the bill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Check the QVL and remove the guess work.


RAM QVLs are different from IC specs. You can't find those in the documentation. User-proof is the best bet.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You need to mention the price range as well. If 3200 RAM is planned, Gigabyte X370s if the budget fits the bill.


No hard budget. Does the recommendation still stand?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Check the QVL and remove the guess work.


I don't see B Die listed in the QVL specs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> No hard budget. Does the recommendation still stand?


Pick one from these. My recommendation is purely based off 3200 RAM capability of these boards.

Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 - 3200MHz capable
Gigabyte AX370 K7 and K5 - 3200MHz capable
MSI X370 Titanium - 3200MHz capable

And pick one these RAMs.
TridentZ 3200C14D-GTZ(XX) 14-14-14-34 (exact model) 2*8GB

You can't go wrong with any one of these. 3200MHz RAM without OC Tweaks.

Some boards have mixed results either from user or memory choice.

And ohh, a tiny bit of tweaking to get them either maxed out or running cooler than stock.

3600MHz CPU on all 8cores with Undervolted VCore at minimum allowed setting.









Stock runs hotter than that.









And yeah, the boards are on the high side.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How do you identify which RAM kits are B Die?


Gskill

3000C14
3200C14
and anything 3600Mhz & above.
*Has to be a 2x8GB kit.*


----------



## mus1mus

Did you manage to snag one of these CPUs RT?


----------



## rt123

1700 is coming. Still no Crosshair tho.









Missed them yesterday on Newegg. Will need to be more vigilant from now on.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How do you identify which RAM kits are B Die?


I can confirm Team Group Xtreem series is using B-die in the 3733mhz spec and very likely in the 3600 kit as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 excuse the low quality res


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 1700 is coming. Still no Crosshair tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed them yesterday on Newegg. Will need to be more vigilant from now on.


Nice









Still waiting for them CH6 to make landfall here. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I can confirm Team Group Xtreem series is using B-die in the 3733mhz spec and very likely in the 3600 kit as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the low quality res


5W*B*? B-Die.









I meant *B*


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for them CH6 to make landfall here. lol


I don't understand why Asus of all people is having trouble meeting consumer demands after 1+month of launch.









You'd think at their size they'd be able to ramp up production quick.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I don't understand why Asus of all people is having trouble meeting consumer demands after 1+month of launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think at their size they'd be able to ramp up production quick.


Yeah, they could have. But since their boards came out quite problematic until @elmor and the team were able to gather a lot of infos and made the necesarry tweaks to prevent them from happening again, that might have affected the roll out on a massive scale. Like 50% failure rate on the first 2 weeks.

They are also rumuored to be designing the Crosshair 6 Formula. And likely the drive to remain on top of this Ryzen game contibuted to the delays.


----------



## rt123

Yeah makes sense. I too was hesistant to buy till they fixed the "brick-fest".
I do expect another ROG board to show up at Computex.


----------



## mus1mus

And that might be worth the wait.









I'm pleased with the K7 even though BCLK range is limited. But this will go to the brother's rig when I can buy an R-O-G.


----------



## rt123

AMD hasn't shown all their cards either.
I expect atleast another higher bin (>1800X) or a new stepping in a few months.

Due to these reasons I was hesitant to get into the platform (could've gotten in sooner). But I found the 1700 for a good price, so I thought I'd jump in & gain some experience. So that I'm ready for prime time when new board or X399 shows up.
Plus Intel is getting boring and seems like X299 is pretty much confirmed to not show up at Computex.









TLDR:- New toys.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't see B Die listed in the QVL specs.


The majority of the memory on the QVL is Samsung B Die; regardless, stick to the QVL so you can reasonably expect to get the same results listed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> AMD hasn't shown all their cards either.
> I expect atleast another higher bin (>1800X) or a new stepping in a few months.
> 
> Due to these reasons I was hesitant to get into the platform (could've gotten in sooner). But I found the 1700 for a good price, so I thought I'd jump in & gain some experience. So that I'm ready for prime time when new board or X399 shows up.
> Plus Intel is getting boring and seems like X299 is pretty much confirmed to not show up at Computex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR:- New toys.


I am getting solid proof of SP3R2 (X399) platform's existence.







Though, might not be clocked as high as Ryzen if they don't give up on the idea of keeping TDP and Power usage low.

But I could be wrong as another info I was able to get is Naples is being tweaked for clock speed (higher) up to now.









Unless Intel comes back with a 12C/24T priced below $1300 or along that, I think Ryzen will continue to make sense.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't see B Die listed in the QVL specs.


That won't be listed in the QVL... think there have been some lists of peeps listing what is B Die or not throughout this thread mostly by pulling the spreaders to determine or via S/N.....

I can tell you the Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200 is Hynix but works fine at 3200 in Gigabyte Gaming 5, Taichi, Titanium and Crosshair 6 (since 1001)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am getting solid proof of SP3R2 (X399) platform's existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, might not be clocked as high as Ryzen if they don't give up on the idea of keeping TDP and Power usage low.
> 
> But I could be wrong as another info I was able to get is Naples is being tweaked for clock speed (higher) up to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Intel comes back with a 12C/24T priced below $1300 or along that, I think Ryzen will continue to make sense.


Good. Also, who cares about stock settings. AMD can be as conservative as they wish. Just have to leave the door unlocked & we can take care of the rest.









Intel will never price their CPUs that low. But Skylake/Kabylake scales great with cold, unlike BW-E, so I wouldn't mind if they had a more sane price.


----------



## mus1mus

I believe they have to offer good stock clocks to compete against Skylake or Kaby Lake X that are very good clockers. For the general public of course.









Well, I hope Intel is feeling the pressure now. Enough to pull those prices lower. I can only wish you know.


----------



## rt123

Agreed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> That won't be listed in the QVL... think there have been some lists of peeps listing what is B Die or not throughout this thread mostly by pulling the spreaders to determine or via S/N.....
> 
> I can tell you the Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200 is Hynix but works fine at 3200 in Gigabyte Gaming 5, Taichi, Titanium and Crosshair 6 (since 1001)


Seems to be some conflicting information regarding this (C16 version anyways). This source has it listed as Samsung (dual rank/sided). This source backs up the first though it is the 4x8gb kit.

Not sure if you have the C16 or another or if the memory manufacturer changes at different versions of the same memory.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Was at 1.15 yesterday.
> Probably was Win7 that's preventing it to boot.


Strange man, I can't believe your chip has degraded.

I've done way more AVX than you. Did 1x run of 10 loops x264 on my 1st @ 3.9GHz with 1.465V (unknowingly), then as you know hammered it with lot's of hours on 3.8GHz @ 1.35V.

2nd chip even though I did noob pants mount seems to have survived and is stabilizing at similar clocks/voltages as my 1st chip.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Seems to be some conflicting information regarding this (C16 version anyways). This source has it listed as Samsung (dual rank/sided). This source backs up the first though it is the 4x8gb kit.
> 
> Not sure if you have the C16 or another or if the memory manufacturer changes at different versions of the same memory.


Yes, sorry, should clarify.. there are different versions, mine is ver 5.39 found on sticker of stick.. designates Hynix (2x8 C16) verified at 3200 on Tachai, C6H, Titanium, Gig Gaming 5


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe they have to offer good stock clocks to compete against Skylake or Kaby Lake X that are very good clockers. For the general public of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope Intel is feeling the pressure now. Enough to pull those prices lower. I can only wish you know.


They wont lower prices with people making statements like yours though.

You are basically telling Intel they are fine and have nothing to worry about.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Yes, sorry, should clarify.. there are different versions, mine is ver 5.39 found on sticker of stick.. designates Hynix (2x8 C16) verified at 3200 on Tachai, C6H, Titanium, Gig Gaming 5


I'll check which version I have along with the SPD info when I get home today.


----------



## dir_d

Just gonna throw this out there for you guys on my GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 My Trident Z B-die does not boot past 2133 and is not on the QVL list. Just don't think B-die is going to save all.


----------



## TomiKazi

Not sure what to think of IBT AVX anymore. Running an hour on maximum with no problem, then glitching out after 5 seconds on very high.


----------



## josephimports

Biostar GT7 / 1700X / Team Xtreem 3733C18 @ 3200C14
3.8GHz 1255mv

Settings used to configure CPU OC: FID, VID, and voltage offset. For memory, xmp with manually set timings.

Bios settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







5 iterations of Y-Cruncher stress test.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xoriam

So i've got a problem which really sucks.

My 1700x seems to overclock alot higher with lower voltage than most people i'm seeing.
However the whole +20c temp offset thing is pretty much not allowing me to use the settings for long enough to test full stability


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And that might be worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with the K7 even though BCLK range is limited. But this will go to the brother's rig when I can buy an R-O-G.


I like the K7 too. Solid board. I am having a problem though. All of my multipliers for my cores is being downclocked and I have no idea why. Checked my bios settings and downcore control is on auto. I have my multiplier set manually for 3.9 ghz. Honestly I dont know what to do : (


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So i've got a problem which really sucks.
> 
> My 1700x seems to overclock alot higher with lower voltage than most people i'm seeing.
> However the whole +20c temp offset thing is pretty much not allowing me to use the settings for long enough to test full stability


Try this build of HWiNFO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> No, that offset is available since build 3125 as a secondary sensor called "CPU (Tdie)", which is available only for CPUs that have the Tctl_offset (1700X, 1800X).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Together with @elmor we found a workaround to avoid the ITE sensor corruption that was observed by several users and resulted in stuck ITE temperatures and fans. Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3126.zip and let us know how it works. Will probably require extensive testing for several hours.
> 
> Also note, that I have renamed some of the recently added telemetry values like VDDCR_CPU and VDDCR_SoC to "SVI2 TFN". This is just to make more clear where these numbers come from.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So i've got a problem which really sucks.
> 
> My 1700x seems to overclock alot higher with lower voltage than most people i'm seeing.
> However the whole +20c temp offset thing is pretty much not allowing me to use the settings for long enough to test full stability


No options to change the throttle/shutdown temps in UEFI?


----------



## Xoriam

The PC isn't shutting down, the stress tests are stopping because they think it's hit the 85c max


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Try this build of HWiNFO


i just checked hwinfo64 you showed me, and my tctl is exactly 20c to the 0.0 higher than my tdie


----------



## gupsterg

Can you post screenshot?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if you have not got two radiators on your pc, your not taking AMD seriously.


----------



## Xoriam

Stock clocks, fully idle in performance mode (voltage also on auto in screenshot vcore readings are incorrect vcore is sitting at 0.6 idle)


----------



## hammelgammler

For anyone that having trouble getting 3200MHz RAM to work, try to adjust the voltage for RAM and SOC.
I need to set 1.175V SOC and 1.38V VDIMM to get 3200 CL14 stable on my 3600 CL16 (rated 1.35V) RAM. So far no problem with those settings.

JUST higher the SOC Voltage so 1.2V didn't got me stable, I needed to higher the VDIMM as well, no idea why though. I mean, it's rated for 3600 CL16 1.35V but only works with 3200 CL16 (and CL14) with 1.38V.


----------



## gupsterg

@Xoriam

Tdie is with the -20°C offset, as AMD said X CPU have a +20°C offset on Tctl.

Martin has elected to show Tctl as "firmware" show, so if later "manufacturers" do an update it will be sorted. Tdie separate value only appears on X CPU in HWiNFO and reduces Tctl by 20°C. I see nothing wrong.

On my R7 1700 as AMD have stated it has 0°C offset on Tctl I have no separate Tdie. Instead they are one value in HWiNFO ie (Tctl/Tdie).


----------



## Caldeio

Got a 1700 for 259! Just need a mobo now! ch6 looks nice, or if i go cheap a killer.

I have 3600cl16 Tridentz rgb's


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Got a 1700 for 259! Just need a mobo now! ch6 looks nice, or if i go cheap a killer.
> 
> I have 3600cl16 Tridentz rgb's


Newegg had the C6H in stock yesterday but I believe they're out again.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Xoriam
> 
> Tdie is with the -20°C offset, as AMD said X CPU have a +20°C offset on Tctl.
> 
> Martin has elected to show Tctl as "firmware" show, so if later "manufacturers" do an update it will be sorted. Tdie separate value only appears on X CPU in HWiNFO and reduces Tctl by 20°C. I see nothing wrong.
> 
> On my R7 1700 as AMD have stated it has 0°C offset on Tctl I have no separate Tdie. Instead they are one value in HWiNFO ie (Tctl/Tdie).


thanks for showing me that version of HWINFO m8.









What is everyone using for stress testing btw?

I've been using OCCT for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

As always stress testing is subject to individuals tastes / needs







.

Also I would recommend you use what makes your CPU's OC fall flat fastest and other tests will fall into place. Just like OC'ing this can be CPU sample dependent. For example me and finalheaven both have a R7 1700 on C6H with air coolers, his CPU falls over quicker on RB vs x264 / Y-Cruncher, mine is opposite, it falls over in x264 / Y-Cruncher quicker and RB slowly.

I have been using x264, Y-Cruncher, RB, [email protected] as like folding and then some gaming. Did give IBT a whirl, my OC passes Very High 10 loops but both of my R7 1700s seem to error on Maximum.


----------



## Xoriam

My 1700x hits 4ghz so easily i think i got a golden chip. I really hope my motherboard gets offset voltage soon...


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My 1700x hits 4ghz so easily i think i got a golden chip. I really hope my motherboard gets offset voltage soon...


so far it seems a majority of them hit 4ghz w/ little effort w the variance being voltage increase and what type of stability desired....... most of the Ryzens seem to hit some type of hardwall after 4.1 regardless of extreme voltage increase or cooling at this moment.

Have been testing 3 dif builds w/ 3 dif 1700x on 4 different mb's and they all sit around same place at 4ghz... started w/ 1800x but returned after 2 weeks of similar results of 1700x


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My 1700x hits 4ghz so easily i think i got a golden chip. I really hope my motherboard gets offset voltage soon...


What voltage?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> What voltage?


1.3 it might be my MB, i'm seeing a bit of a trend with low vcore requirements on this board.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1.3


That's awesome, my 1700 does it at 1.376V readed at motherboard sensor and 1.331V readed at cpu sensor.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> That's awesome, my 1700 does it at 1.376V readed at motherboard sensor and 1.331V readed at cpu sensor.












I'll post my results soon.


----------



## Xoriam

1700x @4025mhz 1.296 vcore (first number i tried, i'll try to tighten it up even more later)
on MSI B350 Tomahawk

http://valid.x86.fr/psma1v


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1700x @4025mhz 1.296 vcore (first number i tried, i'll try to tighten it up even more later)
> on MSI B350 Tomahawk
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/psma1v


Not sure how accurate cpuz is since it tells me i do 3.8ghz at 1.199v, what did you use to stress test?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure how accurate cpuz is since it tells me i do 3.8ghz at 1.199v, what did you use to stress test?


OCCT & x264 veryslow + gaming


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Yes, sorry, should clarify.. there are different versions, mine is ver 5.39 found on sticker of stick.. designates Hynix (2x8 C16) verified at 3200 on Tachai, C6H, Titanium, Gig Gaming 5


3200 Vengeance LED


Spoiler: Purchase info





__
https://flic.kr/p/TjBATC




Version 4.24


Spoiler: RAM





__
https://flic.kr/p/SNdK1u




Samsung (captured with Taiphoon 10.0.0.0 Build 0322)


Spoiler: Thaiphoon Data





__
https://flic.kr/p/TbMVXn




Edit: According to this, it is confirmed to be E-die. We'll see what it can do once EK releases the C6H monoblock.


----------



## chew*

I am not quite sure what people mean by shenanigans with asus.

If you set proper llc levels and 1.40 volts and can measure 1.40 volts at socket i fail to see the problem.

Wait till i do this to a few other boards and i will show you shenanigans....


----------



## Scotty99

Ram is showing up tonite, should i clear cmos before swapping or nah?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My server isnt busy at the moment or id post a screenshot, but if you look towards the horde bank directly between "the wonderworks" and "simply enchanting" during busy hours ive dipped all the way down to low 40's in that spot, and when just running by it the choppyness is super noticeable.
> 
> I mean maybe its possible 1440p is a fix if what you claim is true? I just find it hard to believe putting more GPU load will instantly fix the shortcomings of the CPU in WoW.
> 
> Also my settings are:
> 
> 7 preset
> fullscreen windowed
> vsync on
> cmaa
> 
> Advanced screen all default.




This is taken from the broken shore scenario, and this scene is the heaviest I found in the whole run. My framerate took a dive to 60 and I am pretty sure it was more of a GPU issue. This is 7 preset,[email protected] I have absolutely no issues whatsoever with smoothness in wow.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> 
> 
> This is taken from the broken shore scenario, and this scene is the heaviest I found in the whole run. My framerate took a dive to 60 and I am pretty sure it was more of a GPU issue. This is 7 preset,[email protected] I have absolutely no issues whatsoever with smoothness in wow.


That scenario wasnt that bad actually since there are no players with you in there. Its very possible i am more aware of the dips than some people due to how much/long ive played this game, but i can say without question the game dips down below 60 fps more than my 2500k rig.

Were you gonna do that run around a busy dalaran?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> They wont lower prices with people making statements like yours though.
> 
> You are basically telling Intel they are fine and have nothing to worry about.


lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I like the K7 too. Solid board. I am having a problem though. All of my multipliers for my cores is being downclocked and I have no idea why. Checked my bios settings and downcore control is on auto. I have my multiplier set manually for 3.9 ghz. Honestly I dont know what to do : (


Down Control is for disabling cores to emulate R5 chips.

Turn off Cool and Quite, SVM, and stuff on that very same page you find Down Control. Thise are Power Saving feats. If you want a full on clock that doesn't go down.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That scenario wasnt that bad actually since there are no players with you in there. Its very possible i am more aware of the dips than some people due to how much/long ive played this game, but i can say without question the game dips down below 60 fps more than my 2500k rig.
> 
> Were you gonna do that run around a busy dalaran?


So what happens when the game dips below 60 in WoW? It isnt a shooter, I dont understand the issue other than it not feeling like you think it did with the Intel setup you have. Nothing happens in a raid, dungeon, or PvP in WoW that 30fps is perfectly acceptable in. I understand wanting it to be better than what you had.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The PC isn't shutting down, the stress tests are stopping because they think it's hit the 85c max


AFAIK you're the second person here to report throttling/benching issues with the B350 tomahawk. I noticed from the HWinfo post you made your vcore is somewhere around 1.412v, and the B350 tomahawk doesn't report any VRM/mostfet temps. I believe these issues are being caused by overheating VRM equipment; someone with the board needs to get a temp gun or thermal imagery to check the temps on the vcore mosfets.

I haven't seen what mosfets this specific board is running, but judging by the rather cheap ones run on the X370 Titanium, the mosfets on this board are probably running way out of spec/temp with 1.4v for vcore.

**Didn't see that the hwinfo shot was at stock. Regardless though, if you're pumping a 1.35v+ I'd try and find an accurate way to measure the VRM temps on the B350 Tomahawk.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So what happens when the game dips below 60 in WoW? It isnt a shooter, I dont understand the issue other than it not feeling like you think it did with the Intel setup you have. Nothing happens in a raid, dungeon, or PvP in WoW that 30fps is perfectly acceptable in. I understand wanting it to be better than what you had.


Well its the stutter that happens when dipping below vsync, just like any game. I have looked into gsync/freesync but from what i can gather, in WoW its not like other games where a synced panel will even out the FPS but rather there is so much on your screen that is the real source of the stutter.

WoW is actually incredibly intensive on a PC in the spots that actually matter(raids busy zones etc). Because most people dont understand this they scoff at the idea of talking about WoW performance, in reality its one of the hardest things you can run on your PC in the right scenario.

If you havent raided in WoW you cant understand what it feels like when there are 25 people (used to be 40) and a bunch of mobs with spell effects, 30 fps in WoW does not feel like 30 fps in another game, its far far worse.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So what happens when the game dips below 60 in WoW? It isnt a shooter, I dont understand the issue other than it not feeling like you think it did with the Intel setup you have. Nothing happens in a raid, dungeon, or PvP in WoW that 30fps is perfectly acceptable in. I understand wanting it to be better than what you had.


Idc what game it is, big fps dips are annoying period. If 90 % of what he plays is wow and the ryzen chip is performing much worse than it should in that specific game, I don't really blame him for just going with a chip that will work like it should...


----------



## lum-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There are 2*16GB B-dies around. However, they are double sided and should create complexities for this platform.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA4YU59N1251


That is the whole problem with me. I don't mind getting e double sided Rams. I am just not sure if this frequency problem will be fixed later or I am not sure if MOBO manufacturers have things in board that can not be fixed with software. To me getting the Ram is the biggest issue now since I would prefer to have 32Gb of ram. So sad with ryzen and memory issues.

EDIT: I guess this memory should work better
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB DDR4 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZR since it is CL14 and it is clocked at 3200Mhz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well its the stutter that happens when dipping below vsync, just like any game. I have looked into gsync/freesync but from what i can gather, in WoW its not like other games where a synced panel will even out the FPS but rather there is so much on your screen that is the real source of the stutter.
> 
> WoW is actually incredibly intensive on a PC in the spots that actually matter(raids busy zones etc). Because most people dont understand this they scoff at the idea of talking about WoW performance, in reality its one of the hardest things you can run on your PC in the right scenario.
> 
> If you havent raided in WoW you cant understand what it feels like when there are 25 people (used to be 40) and a bunch of mobs with spell effects, 30 fps in WoW does not feel like 30 fps in another game, its far far worse.


I've played them all for the last 20 years; 30fps is 30fps. It doesnt matter what game it is. If you're having stutter problems, it is related to something other than dipping below 60fps. You may have a micro-stutter issue, you may be dipping below 30fps though you cant see it (momentary extreme drops in fps) but if you're above 30fps, you arent having stuttering issues that are affecting game play (I've been in 100+ member Nexus runs in Tera and as long as you're over 30, everything casts and moves smoothly just like it does in WoW). Again, I'm not saying it doesnt suck to get what you're experiencing for frame rates when it should be an upgrade to your current system but it also doesnt affect game play.

Edit: You've also claimed that it is CPU bound but still haven't stated CPU utilization from the resource monitor (or another source). Dont just toss the CPU under the bus, investigate other potential issues as well. It very well may be the CPU but I'd certainly explore other areas too.


----------



## Scotty99

I actually haven't thrown the CPU under the bus, ive thrown the WoW engine under the bus lol.

Yes its a shame they arent playing together for whatever reason, but at this point the CPU is the limiting factor. Usage during wow is core 0-3 all boost to my set 3.8ghz overclock and stay there, tested this by unchecking the "limit background fps" and having HWinfo open. The other 4 cores basically sit idle, which is expected. Over a 2 hour play session the average clock rates looked something like this:

0. 3784
1. 3589
2. 3395
3. 3185

Rest of the cores were closer to the idle 1.5ghz speed.

I have tested everything that has been suggested in here including disabling SMT (no change), core affinitly (no change with 4 cores selected), stock bios settings (fps drop, so my overclock is working just fine).

At this point i either play waiting game or move back over to intel with 7700k. It probably already would have happened but newegg does not do returns on CPU's, id have to sell it locally or on ebay or something.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I actually haven't thrown the CPU under the bus, ive thrown the WoW engine under the bus lol.
> 
> Yes its a shame they arent playing together for whatever reason, but at this point the CPU is the limiting factor. Usage during wow is core 0-3 all boost to my set 3.8ghz overclock and stay there, tested this by unchecking the "limit background fps" and having HWinfo open. The other 4 cores basically sit idle, which is expected. Over a 2 hour play session the average clock rates looked something like this:
> 
> 0. 3784
> 1. 3589
> 2. 3395
> 3. 3185
> 
> Rest of the cores were closer to the idle 1.5ghz speed.
> 
> I have tested everything that has been suggested in here including disabling SMT (no change), core affinitly (no change with 4 cores selected), stock bios settings (fps drop, so my overclock is working just fine).
> 
> At this point i either play waiting game or move back over to intel with 7700k. It probably already would have happened but newegg does not do returns on CPU's, id have to sell it locally or on ebay or something.


And I do understand the frustration; I get low 30s in Neverwinter's Protector's Enclave (on my Intel setup) for no apparent reason but it doesnt affect gameplay, just my head wondering why the hell it plays maxed at v-sync everywhere else even though I'm only getting low 40s for max utilization on the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That scenario wasnt that bad actually since there are no players with you in there. Its very possible i am more aware of the dips than some people due to how much/long ive played this game, but i can say without question the game dips down below 60 fps more than my 2500k rig.
> 
> Were you gonna do that run around a busy dalaran?


You said you had issues in the new scenario, that's why the pic is there. Dalaran is everywhere higher than that.The lowest I get (outside of cases like 50 people killing it in underbelly) is where i told you, in the intersection where your purple hearthstone takes you.I saw today drops to 67fps with people around. Outside of heavily quested areas or raids, I simply do not drop below 60. Suramar Dawncleft can be very heavy when the WQ is there with lots of people going for mobs,I recorded a 57 there once. CL14 3200MHz helps I suppose. In raids with player count,spell effects and intense logging, i can have drops in the 40s in the thick of it, like all machines I know.






Check the 9min mark. Drops are unavoidable at wow with big fights. That's the nature of the engine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So what happens when the game dips below 60 in WoW? It isnt a shooter, I dont understand the issue other than it not feeling like you think it did with the Intel setup you have. Nothing happens in a raid, dungeon, or PvP in WoW that 30fps is perfectly acceptable in. I understand wanting it to be better than what you had.


Nothing happens really. The game in my case is smooth all the way down to 30fps (Below that it gets choppy). There is input lag below 60fps but it is almost entirely irrelevant because WoW has a mechanicsm called Global Cooldown in place. You cannot spam keys since there is a cooldown between two consecutive taps.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You said you had issues in the new scenario, that's why the pic is there. Dalaran is everywhere higher than that.The lowest I get (outside of cases like 50 people killing it in underbelly) is where i told you, in the intersection where your purple hearthstone takes you.I saw today drops to 67fps with people around. Outside of heavily quested areas or raids, I simply do not drop below 60. Suramar Dawncleft can be very heavy when the WQ is there with lots of people going for mobs,I recorded a 57 there once. CL14 3200MHz helps I suppose. In raids with player count,spell effects and intense logging, i can have drops in the 40s in the thick of it, like all machines I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the 9min mark. Drops are unavoidable at wow with big fights. That's the nature of the engine.


Was hoping for a video of dalaran, appreciate it either way tho : )

That way i could have gauged how many people were on your server in comparison to mine, for example just now i was at the place you describe with dalaran hearthstone and i got down to 44 FPS there but there were also a lot of people right by that mailbox.

I am not discounting the possibility of 1440p getting higher FPS due to the GPU actually getting a bit of work in, curious tho what is your ram running at? I doubt ram speed is gonna play a ton of difference in wow but mine is stuck at cas 15 2400 until i get new set later tonite.

That scenario you ran is appreciated, i will run that later to compare. Do you have a suggestion for a recording software? I used dxtory in the past.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Was hoping for a video of dalaran, appreciate it either way tho : )
> 
> That way i could have gauged how many people were on your server in comparison to mine, for example just now i was at the place you describe with dalaran hearthstone and i got down to 44 FPS there but there were also a lot of people right by that mailbox.
> 
> I am not discounting the possibility of 1440p getting higher FPS due to the GPU actually getting a bit of work in, curious tho what is your ram running at? I doubt ram speed is gonna play a ton of difference in wow but mine is stuck at cas 15 2400 until i get new set later tonite.
> 
> That scenario you ran is appreciated, i will run that later to compare. Do you have a suggestion for a recording software? I used dxtory in the past.


I run my kit at 14-14-14-34/3200MHz, it is a samsung B die derivative. Speed matters-I could drop to 2133 and check myself actually. Use Shadowplay? I will wait tomorrow for a busy moment somewhere to record a sample with relive. Keep in mind that WoW is nvidia sponsored so a radeon will generally not match an equivalent nvidia card here. I was running geforces until 2014 mostly because of WoW.


----------



## Spectre-

One of the Sticks on my tridentZ rgb died so i got refunded and got the GEIL RGB 3000mhz kit

Straight out of the box its doing 2933mhz

This is the only kit i have managed to get to speed on the Gaming 5 mobo


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1700x @4025mhz 1.296 vcore (first number i tried, i'll try to tighten it up even more later)
> on MSI B350 Tomahawk
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/psma1v


Would you mind checking again with CPUZ v 1.78.3 and/or the latest HWInfo Beta (v5.47-312x)? 1.3v for 4ghz seems...implausible to me, what with the last 690 pages telling the very clear picture that almost everyone needs past 1.4v to get 4ghz to complete even any benchmark or test.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1700x @4025mhz 1.296 vcore (first number i tried, i'll try to tighten it up even more later)
> on MSI B350 Tomahawk
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/psma1v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind checking again with CPUZ v 1.78.3 and/or the latest HWInfo Beta (v5.47-312x)? 1.3v for 4ghz seems...implausible to me, what with the last 690 pages telling the very clear picture that almost everyone needs past 1.4v to get 4ghz to complete even any benchmark or test.
Click to expand...

Mine is in the 1.36 V area for 4ghz stable.


----------



## Rmerwede

Anyone have any luck with 2x16gb sticks? Also, anyone have any info on single rank vs dual rank RAM? I heard single rank works better. Thanks!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Anyone have any luck with 2x16gb sticks? Also, anyone have any info on single rank vs double rank RAM? I heard single rank works better. Thanks!


16GB sticks will likely be dual ranks.
Dual ranks can only be guaranteed to run up to 2666


----------



## Scotty99

Well well it turns out im not (completely) ******ed, my old ram WAS stuck at 2400. Got my trident 4000 kit and while i cant get it to boot at 3200 with really high timings or upping soc/ddr volts, i did manage to get 2933 to run!

Any ideas on how to maybe get to 3200? I dont know of anyone with an asrock killer sli that has 3200 ram going, but if you do would love some tips. Right now i am just at cas 16 2933, gonna try for cas 14 in a bit. Is 1.35v pretty standard for 2933, that is what i went with.

So confirmed, if you have the asrock killer board this ram will leave you stuck at 2400:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941


----------



## Scotty99

Got 14 14 14 34 at 2933 but still cant do 3200. I am just happy im not at 2400 anymore, that one guy in this thread had me worried the IMC on my chip may be trash lol.

Given these are 4000 kits, whats the lowest cas they should do at 2933?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well well it turns out im not (completely) ******ed, my old ram WAS stuck at 2400. Got my trident 4000 kit and while i cant get it to boot at 3200 with really high timings or upping soc/ddr volts, i did manage to get 2933 to run!
> 
> Any ideas on how to maybe get to 3200? I dont know of anyone with an asrock killer sli that has 3200 ram going, but if you do would love some tips. Right now i am just at cas 16 2933, gonna try for cas 14 in a bit. Is 1.35v pretty standard for 2933, that is what i went with.
> 
> So confirmed, if you have the asrock killer board this ram will leave you stuck at 2400:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941


The QVL states all 3000 kits will drop to 2933 for the Killer.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well well it turns out im not (completely) ******ed, my old ram WAS stuck at 2400. Got my trident 4000 kit and while i cant get it to boot at 3200 with really high timings or upping soc/ddr volts, i did manage to get 2933 to run!
> 
> Any ideas on how to maybe get to 3200? I dont know of anyone with an asrock killer sli that has 3200 ram going, but if you do would love some tips. Right now i am just at cas 16 2933, gonna try for cas 14 in a bit. Is 1.35v pretty standard for 2933, that is what i went with.
> 
> So confirmed, if you have the asrock killer board this ram will leave you stuck at 2400:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941


I have but I'm getting rid of this board. Moving over to the CH6 hopefully Saturday if its delivered.
Unfortunately, it's so sporadic in getting to post I can't even adjust the timings. I barely get lucky enough to have 3200 post at all. Sometimes I'll get 3200 to post and it drops my cpu frequency to stock. oh well.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Got 14 14 14 34 at 2933 but still cant do 3200. I am just happy im not at 2400 anymore, that one guy in this thread had me worried the IMC on my chip may be trash lol.
> 
> Given these are 4000 kits, whats the lowest cas they should do at 2933?


Honestly, don't think you are missing out on a huge amount of performance at 2933 c14. Lots of problems seem to be coming out of running 3200, like cold boots sometimes resetting clocks. Setting it to the 2933 strap and blck overclocking to 3200 seems like the way to side-step those issues, but then it creates a whole host of other potential problems...


----------



## Scotty99

I see, ya i knew it was a crapshoot for 3200 but wasnt sure if any owners had got a kit running there.

Now it seems i have an issue, had a cinebench crash with this stuff at 14 14 14 34, should i raise ram volts or soc in this situation. Im guessing SoC as 1.35 *should* be plenty for 2933 id assume.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I see, ya i knew it was a crapshoot for 3200 but wasnt sure if any owners had got a kit running there.
> 
> Now it seems i have an issue, had a cinebench crash with this stuff at 14 14 14 34, should i raise ram volts or soc in this situation. Im guessing SoC as 1.35 *should* be plenty for 2933 id assume.


Uhh, well you can probably up the dram voltage to 1.4 relatively safely, I don't think the SOC voltage needs to be that high... like 1.2 max.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Uhh, well you can probably up the dram voltage to 1.4 relatively safely, I don't think the SOC voltage needs to be that high... like 1.2 max.


Cool, ya in HWinfo it says my SOC is going up to .944, maybe ill boost that to the 1.1 area.


----------



## hammelgammler

If anyone missed my post, I needed to set *SOC to 1.175V and VDIMM to 1.38V* to get 3200 CL14 stable.
I think most people that don't get 3200 stable or to boot needs to up both voltages.

1.175V SOC, 1.38V VDIMM = stable
1.200V SOC, 1.35V VDIMM = unstable

The RAM is rated for 3600 CL16 @ 1.35V, but it's just not stable with 1.35V.

I would say when it's not stable with 1.2V SOC and 1.4V VDIMM (both kind of fine for 24/7), then it's unlucky.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> If anyone missed my post, I needed to set *SOC to 1.175V and VDIMM to 1.38V* to get 3200 CL14 stable.
> I think most people that don't get 3200 stable or to boot needs to up both voltages.
> 
> 1.175V SOC, 1.38V VDIMM = stable
> 1.200V SOC, 1.35V VDIMM = unstable
> 
> The RAM is rated for 3600 CL16 @ 1.35V, but it's just not stable with 1.35V.
> 
> I would say when it's not stable with 1.2V SOC and 1.4V VDIMM (both kind of fine for 24/7), then it's unlucky.


I actually did see your post earlier, and set v to 1.37 and SOC to 1.2, still no go for 3200 lol.

Whats a good program to find memory errors quick? I got my CPU as stock for now.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> If anyone missed my post, I needed to set *SOC to 1.175V and VDIMM to 1.38V* to get 3200 CL14 stable.
> I think most people that don't get 3200 stable or to boot needs to up both voltages.
> 
> 1.175V SOC, 1.38V VDIMM = stable
> 1.200V SOC, 1.35V VDIMM = unstable
> 
> The RAM is rated for 3600 CL16 @ 1.35V, but it's just not stable with 1.35V.
> 
> I would say when it's not stable with 1.2V SOC and 1.4V VDIMM (both kind of fine for 24/7), then it's unlucky.


May be different from CPU to CPU (imc to imc) but I looped x264 for an hour earlier @ 3.8 w/3200 cas 14, no WHEA errors and all loops were clean/consistent.

- vcore set @ 1.3375v in the bios, reads approximately 1.318v under load in hwinfo (could be less as the other vcore readouts were as low as 1.272v).
- vSOC set @ auto, which on my board reads about 0.938v in the bios and in hwinfo
- vdimm set to 1.35v, ~1.356 in bios and in hwinfo

vSOC did nothing to help stabilize my ram @ 3200 cas 14; i tried auto (0.938v) 0.95v, 0.975, and 1v. What did help was upping vcore from 1.33125 to 1.3375v. x264 will consistently cause WHEA errors with the ram @ 3200 when set to 1.33125v, within 9-10m of the test starting (approximately the middle of the second loop). I can consistently run 12 loops of x264 with the vcore at 1.3375v, gonna run a 6hr test tomorrow (~72 loops).

I'm just one opinion though, it just seems weird that vSOC would help stabilize ram ocs when afaik it's meant for later on APU support for the iGPU.


----------



## Scotty99

My cinebench scores are the same or lower with 2933 cas 14, compared to 2400 cas 15....

le sigh lol


----------



## Scotty99

Well i just got my first whea error, it says level 0 cache error under hwinfo.

You may be right rv8000, CPU may need more volts to get higher speed ram stable. Im going to put my soc back to auto.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Anyone have any luck with 2x16gb sticks? Also, anyone have any info on single rank vs dual rank RAM? I heard single rank works better. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Anyone have any luck with 2x16gb sticks? Also, anyone have any info on single rank vs dual rank RAM? I heard single rank works better. Thanks!


I hope you are aware 16GB dimms are all dual rank.


----------



## finalheaven

Only time stands in the way before games are highly optimized for numerous cores. Developers also know that Intel will be adding cores so nothing should stop them.

http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-performance-update-released-ashes-singularity_193137


----------



## Purple Hayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As always stress testing is subject to individuals tastes / needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also I would recommend you use what makes your CPU's OC fall flat fastest and other tests will fall into place. Just like OC'ing this can be CPU sample dependent. For example me and finalheaven both have a R7 1700 on C6H with air coolers, his CPU falls over quicker on RB vs x264 / Y-Cruncher, mine is opposite, it falls over in x264 / Y-Cruncher quicker and RB slowly.
> 
> I have been using x264, Y-Cruncher, RB, [email protected] as like folding and then some gaming. Did give IBT a whirl, my OC passes Very High 10 loops but both of my R7 1700s seem to error on Maximum.


Some may consider this overkill, but I won't declare an OC stable until it can pass a Linpack Burn Test (either IBT, IBT-AVX, or OCCT Linpack) on max settings. The load it puts on the CPU is similar to real-world demands I put on my workstations (statistical modeling and simulations), and I just cannot trust a build that doesn't pass an array of stress tests. RB was a tough pill to swallow for me. I'd never heard of it before getting my 1800x/CH6. After passing multiple stress tests at 4.1, I was ready to back it off just a bit for nice 24/7 OC. Cruised through P95 and RB at 4050 but couldn't pass IBT at max.

Lowered to 4000 and passed *everything*, only to learn (from you and the other guys on the CH6 thread) that cursed WHEA Code 19 errors could actually be a problem. Though I couldn't imagine them affecting stability even in the high-stress conditions I subject my rigs to, an unexpected Code 8 two days later proved the error of my ways.

Now I'm at 3950, a full 250MhZ less than what I can boot into Win10 at, but I'm "WHEA free" and can do these all day long.


Ever consider dialing back a bit to see where you _can_ pass IBT at max? It might be a more conservative OC, but it'll also be nigh unbreakable...


----------



## shadowxaero

RAM will be in tomorrow, and my PETG tubing the day after......the fun begins.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> RAM will be in tomorrow, and my PETG tubing the day after......the fun begins.


Oh very nice! You're gonna have some fun building and playing with it. Let us know how the Tacichi with OC capabilities. I was originally going to get that one, but on release day at Microcenter they only had the CH6. Which I'm totally happy with.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Some may consider this overkill, but *I won't declare an OC stable until it can pass a Linpack Burn Test (either IBT, IBT-AVX, or OCCT Linpack) on max settings*. The load it puts on the CPU is similar to real-world demands I put on my workstations (statistical modeling and simulations), and *I just cannot trust a build that doesn't pass an array of stress tests*. RB was a tough pill to swallow for me. I'd never heard of it before getting my 1800x/CH6. After passing multiple stress tests at 4.1, I was ready to back it off just a bit for nice 24/7 OC. Cruised through P95 and RB at 4050 but couldn't pass IBT at max.
> 
> Lowered to 4000 and passed *everything*, only to learn (from you and the other guys on the CH6 thread) that cursed WHEA Code 19 errors could actually be a problem. *Though I couldn't imagine them affecting stability* even in the high-stress conditions I subject my rigs to, *an unexpected Code 8 two days later proved the error of my ways*.
> 
> *Now I'm at 3950, a full 250MhZ less than what I can boot into Win10 at, but I'm "WHEA free" and can do these all day long*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever consider dialing back a bit to see where you _can_ pass IBT at max? *It might be a more conservative OC, but it'll also be nigh unbreakable*...


^ This guy gets it.


----------



## mus1mus

Stability should really be tested a lot before deployment.

I can't figure out who started the idea that Cinebench is a stress test that is even accepted for determining stability.


----------



## yoshpop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I have but I'm getting rid of this board. Moving over to the CH6 hopefully Saturday if its delivered.
> Unfortunately, it's so sporadic in getting to post I can't even adjust the timings. I barely get lucky enough to have 3200 post at all. Sometimes I'll get 3200 to post and it drops my cpu frequency to stock. oh well.


I traded in the Killer for the Fatality Professional and haven't looked back. I'm able to achieve 3200 stable, hot or cold booting. I'm even able to run the BCLK at 106 and have the memory at 3390 CL14 (although the RAM voltage will reset sometimes on reboot). This is with a pair of 3600 CL 16 Trident Z. I highly recommend canning the Killer.


----------



## Alexium

What kind of clocks are people getting from Ryzen 1700X / 1800X with water cooling (no chilling)? Does liquid cooling give significant boost over high-end air coolers or not?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> What kind of clocks are people getting from Ryzen 1700X / 1800X with water cooling (no chilling)? Does liquid cooling give significant boost over high-end air coolers or not?


Here mine is a 280mm AIO. Gaming load temps according to HWinfo (Tdie) max out at fifty with the board auto clocking the CPU to 3.77


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> What kind of clocks are people getting from Ryzen 1700X / 1800X with water cooling (no chilling)? Does liquid cooling give significant boost over high-end air coolers or not?


I'm running 3.9 Ghz 24/7 nice and stable with my Corsair H110i I've had it up to 4.0 but that takes more volts than I'm comfortable with running 24/7


----------



## bloot

New 1.93A beta bios for the Killer SLI


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> New 1.93A beta bios for the Killer SLI


Ah man right when i was about to sleep lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Welp 1.93 is a no go for me. XMP still does not work, and they broke offset voltages.

System does not clock up and down anymore, stuck at 3800 whole time. Yes, i am still on balanced profile lol.

Back to 1.63 it is.


----------



## navjack27

i REALLY like the new bios

http://valid.x86.fr/9qhcfx

voltages seem better and my cinebench seems better at the same speeds. i don't have better ram so i can't test that stuff, but the unnoted changes so far i like.


----------



## jigzaw

Just an update. I was able to run my existing W10 from Asrock 970 Extreme 2.0 FX 8370 to the new platform Asrock AB350 Pro4 and Ryzen 7 1700 without clean install or reactivation


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i REALLY like the new bios
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9qhcfx
> 
> voltages seem better and my cinebench seems better at the same speeds. i don't have better ram so i can't test that stuff, but the unnoted changes so far i like.


Yes I like it too, you can save OC profiles now









Memory didn't improve yet, can't set it to 3200 stable just 2933 like before. My offset works well as it did before, but now you can set your own voltage+offset, really useful. Microcode is updated to 800111C.

And I forgot you can set 0.25x multiplier now









Memory latency is better too


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes I like it too, you can save OC profiles now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory didn't improve yet, can't set it to 3200 stable just 2933 like before. My offset works well as it did before, but now you can set your own voltage+offset, really useful. Microcode is updated to 800111C.


Are your clocks/volts coming down at idle with new bios? My cores and volts were stuck with 1.93.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Are your clocks/volts coming down at idle with new bios? My cores and volts were stuck with 1.93.


Yes they do, but check ypur windows power plan, it might have changed your minimum processor state.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes they do, but check ypur windows power plan, it might have changed your minimum processor state.


Hmm, ya i checked if i was still on balanced profile and i was. Tomorrow ill go back to 1.93 and make sure it didnt change the states.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm, ya i checked if i was still on balanced profile and i was. Tomorrow ill go back to 1.93 and make sure it didnt change the states.


Check the minimum processor state (change advanced power settings) and set it again to 5%, I am sure it has changed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I have but I'm getting rid of this board. Moving over to the CH6 hopefully Saturday if its delivered.
> Unfortunately, it's so sporadic in getting to post I can't even adjust the timings. I barely get lucky enough to have 3200 post at all. Sometimes I'll get 3200 to post and it drops my cpu frequency to stock. oh well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The C6H is also a bit "hit'n'miss" for some on 3200MHz for booting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Hayz*
> 
> Some may consider this overkill, but I won't declare an OC stable until it can pass a Linpack Burn Test (either IBT, IBT-AVX, or OCCT Linpack) on max settings. The load it puts on the CPU is similar to real-world demands I put on my workstations (statistical modeling and simulations), and I just cannot trust a build that doesn't pass an array of stress tests. *RB was a tough pill to swallow for me.* I'd never heard of it before getting my 1800x/CH6. After passing multiple stress tests at 4.1, I was ready to back it off just a bit for nice 24/7 OC. Cruised through P95 and RB at 4050 but couldn't pass IBT at max.
> 
> Lowered to 4000 and passed _everything_, only to learn (from you and the other guys on the CH6 thread) that cursed WHEA Code 19 errors could actually be a problem. Though I couldn't imagine them affecting stability even in the high-stress conditions I subject my rigs to, an unexpected Code 8 two days later proved the error of my ways.
> 
> Now I'm at 3950, a full 250MhZ less than what I can boot into Win10 at, but I'm "WHEA free" and can do these all day long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever consider dialing back a bit to see where you _can_ pass IBT at max? It might be a more conservative OC, but it'll also be nigh unbreakable...


RB was easy for my CPU, this post has some of my initial OC testing and is in chronological order.

IBT AVX from Vishera owners thread OP on both my R7 1700 passes Very High, but not maximum.

Here is my 2nd CPU passing IBT on Very High.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IBT Maximum



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Next same settings x264 as IBT Very High.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At the mo I'm happy with my 1st CPU regardless of IBT Maximum failing.

Total stability testing for 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V 2400MHz C14 has been a lotta hours.

LLC: [LVL1] x264 64 loops > Y-Cruncher 37 loops > [email protected] 5hrs

*Then*:

LLC:[Auto] 6hrs [email protected] > 48 loops x264 > Y-Cruncher 50 loops > RB 1hr


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The C6H is also a bit "hit'n'miss" for some on 3200MHz for booting.
> RB was easy for my CPU, this post has some of my initial OC testing and is in chronological order.
> 
> IBT AVX from Vishera owners thread OP on both my R7 1700 passes Very High, but not maximum.
> 
> Here is my 2nd CPU passing IBT on Very High.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT Maximum
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next same settings x264 as IBT Very High.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the mo I'm happy with my 1st CPU regardless of IBT Maximum failing.
> 
> Total stability testing for 3.8GHz @ ~1.35V 2400MHz C14 has been a lotta hours.
> 
> LLC: [LVL1] x264 64 loops > Y-Cruncher 37 loops > [email protected] 5hrs
> 
> *Then*:
> 
> LLC:[Auto] 6hrs [email protected] > 48 loops x264 > Y-Cruncher 50 loops > RB 1hr


I'm currently in a state at which IBT AVX consistently passes on maximum while at the same time very high glitches out and eventually freezes. Even when it did pass very high on auto stock it still glitched a lot, while maximum seems to be running without side-effects. I will be trying OCCT later today. I ran prime, y-cruncher, realbench and the x264 benchmark mentioned here without problems, but not long enough for me to claim 'full' stability. Though honestly I probably will never claim such a thing.

Currently 3.9GHz @1.33v (1800x)

On a side note. running 3200-16-16-16-34 at 1.35v and soc at 1.05v. C14 works but won't cold-boot still. I haven't tried the suggestion mentioned here earlier to up the soc voltage a bit more, but at the moment I'm satisfied with how it is running now.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mine is in the 1.36 V area for 4ghz stable.


Damn. Now I'm really curious to see more statistics on what clocks/volts people get.

My 1700 needs up to 1.39v for stable 3.9ghz (1.1875v p0 VID, +0.2125v offset, LLC Auto, full Load ~1.373v reported by HWinfo, medium load spikes up to 1.395-1.417v). Anything lower and I tend to see crashes after a while in IBT or certain Prime loads. But smth like Prime Blend or Cinebench will run all day long at 1.33v for 3.9ghz.

Question is, are my settings odd? My 1700 a dud? Or am I just stressing more than others?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> I'm currently in a state at which IBT AVX consistently passes on maximum while at the same time very high glitches out and eventually freezes. Even when it did pass very high on auto stock it still glitched a lot, while maximum seems to be running without side-effects. I will be trying OCCT later today. I ran prime, y-cruncher, realbench and the x264 benchmark mentioned here without problems, but not long enough for me to claim 'full' stability. Though honestly I probably will never claim such a thing.
> 
> Currently 3.9GHz @1.33v (1800x)
> 
> On a side note. running 3200-16-16-16-34 at 1.35v and soc at 1.05v. C14 works but won't cold-boot still. I haven't tried the suggestion mentioned here earlier to up the soc voltage a bit more, but at the moment I'm satisfied with how it is running now.


+rep for share of experience







.

I'm currently on some Corsair LPX 2400MHz C14, no issues on booting, etc. I got notification my Trident Z 3200MHz C14 should be here tomorrow, fun games will start then







.


----------



## Shau76434

Delete


----------



## sakae48

anyone measured their total watt usage?.. mine got 97~100W on (idle?) chrome 3 tabs + torrent client
around 210W on 100% CPU usage


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> anyone measured their total watt usage?.. mine got 97~100W on (idle?) chrome 3 tabs + torrent client
> around 210W on 100% CPU usage


R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz ~1.35V, C6H, CM V850, 2x 4GB 2400MHz C14 1.2V, 2x TY143, 2x AC F9, 1x AC F12, 1x SSD, 2x HDD, 1x ODD, Intel AC7260 WiFi/BT card, Fury X, Cherry MX Board 3.0, G700S, HyperX Cloud headphones on monitor.

Inc screen and rig ~97W idle, running x264 8C/16T at present ~225W.

Are you using stock or PState OC or Multiplier OC?


----------



## mus1mus

OCCT 4.5 is out.

Test will be tested.









http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz ~1.35V, C6H, CM V850, 2x 4GB 2400MHz C14 1.2V, 2x TY143, 2x AC F9, 1x AC F12, 1x SSD, 2x HDD, 1x ODD, Intel AC7260 WiFi/BT card, Fury X, Cherry MX Board 3.0, G700S, HyperX Cloud headphones on monitor.
> 
> Inc screen and rig ~97W idle, running x264 8C/16T at present ~225W.
> 
> Are you using stock or PState OC or Multiplier OC?


i'm using multiplier OC by Ai Suite.. I have no idea about PState OC


----------



## harney

using Samsung single rank
G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Trident Z Series

i am using official v120 for the MSI tomahawk
mem @3200 14 14 14 34 1t 1.35v 2 sticks 16GB
All good
next step 4 sticks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i'm using multiplier OC by Ai Suite.. I have no idea about PState OC


From a few members shares in the C6H OC thread Multiplier OC = ~+10W for like PState OC.

I have not used multiplier OC yet, will be to a) see core clock behavior b) power reading.

On a PState OC I get full down volting / clocking. I get say single core to 3.8GHz or multiple depending on load and then differing clocks for both situations depending on load.


----------



## kert06

https://valid.x86.fr/543wz7

CPU overclocking is a breeze on air, but can't seem to post anything over 2133 with this setup.

CPU: 1700X
Motherboard: X370 Killer SLI
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB 3000, CMK16GX4M2B3000C15

This ram is not in QVL though, so thats maybe why.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> From a few members shares in the C6H OC thread Multiplier OC = ~+10W for like PState OC.
> 
> I have not used multiplier OC yet, will be to a) see core clock behavior b) power reading.
> 
> On a PState OC I get full down volting / clocking. I get say single core to 3.8GHz or multiple depending on load and then differing clocks for both situations depending on load.


i noticed that i have no downclock anymore.. it stays on 3.82GHz

how to PState OC?


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i noticed that i have no downclock anymore.. it stays on 3.82GHz
> 
> how to PState OC?


in bios, go to Advanced, AMD CBS, Zen Common, Custom PStates. Edit P0 State FID (hex value). Use offset or auto voltage in Extreme Tweaker tab to control voltage.

manual voltage, BCLK OC or manual higher multiplier disables lower p states as of now.

at least as far as I have experienced on the C6H.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> in bios, go to Advanced, AMD CBS, Zen Common, Custom PStates. Edit P0 State FID (hex value). Use offset or auto voltage in Extreme Tweaker tab to control voltage.
> 
> manual voltage, BCLK OC or manual higher multiplier disables lower p states as of now.
> 
> at least as far as I have experienced on the C6H.


wow.. this is out of my territory.. i'll skip this one since i cant get into UEFI and too lazy to RMA my board


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> wow.. this is out of my territory.. i'll skip this one since i cant get into UEFI and too lazy to RMA my board


You can't get to UEFI?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You can't get to UEFI?


yeah.. no matter what i do,i cant get POST screen unless i changed the GPU to legacy GPUs. I dont even have boot screen

contacted Sapphire, they said my GPU supports both CSM and UEFI, so, it should be the board


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. no matter what i do,i cant get POST screen unless i changed the GPU to legacy GPUs. I dont even have boot screen
> 
> contacted Sapphire, they said my GPU supports both CSM and UEFI, so, it should be the board


Is this related to a "fast boot" option, perhaps? Sometimes that is a selection that can be toggled by a motherboard app in Windows (or a CMOS reset).


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is this related to a "fast boot" option, perhaps? Sometimes that is a selection that can be toggled by a motherboard app in Windows (or a CMOS reset).


fast boot is the first thing i disable, unfortunately


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. no matter what i do,i cant get POST screen unless i changed the GPU to legacy GPUs. I dont even have boot screen
> 
> contacted Sapphire, they said my GPU supports both CSM and UEFI, so, it should be the board


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is this related to a "fast boot" option, perhaps? Sometimes that is a selection that can be toggled by a motherboard app in Windows (or a CMOS reset).


That's immediately what I thought of too. You need to get their "boot to UEFI" tool and disable fastboot.

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/Others/RestartToUEFI(v1.0.5).zip

edit- even with it disabled, have you tried this app?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> That's immediately what I thought of too. You need to get their "boot to UEFI" tool and disable fastboot.
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/Others/RestartToUEFI(v1.0.5).zip
> 
> edit- even with it disabled, have you tried this app?


haven't tried that one.. will report once i tried


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> haven't tried that one.. will report once i tried


Hope it works!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Welp 1.93 is a no go for me. XMP still does not work, and they broke offset voltages.
> 
> System does not clock up and down anymore, stuck at 3800 whole time. Yes, i am still on balanced profile lol.
> 
> Back to 1.63 it is.


Didn't test to see if offset overclocking broke downvolting, but using the Pstates it is actually downvolting a lot more than I remember it doing before. Could have just been certain BIOS versions have let it go lower than others.



Actually thought it broke the vcore reporting for a second









Did get it to boot briefly at 3200, but crashed at the desktop. Might play around with it more, but still hit 1727 in cinebench @ 3.9/2933. That's only like 5 points off what I got previously at 3200.

Also hit 159 single core.


----------



## gupsterg

@lightofhonor

VCORE on DMM will dip to ~0.500V to 0.600V at stock for me on idle. On my 3.8GHz OC with +137mV Offset it's ~0.600V to 0.700V. Both cases I see ~0.400V VID/VCORE in HWiNFO IIRC.


----------



## ihatelolcats

turning the beast on tomorrow. hopefully everything works


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @lightofhonor
> 
> VCORE on DMM will dip to ~0.500V to 0.600V at stock for me on idle. On my 3.8GHz OC with +137mV Offset it's ~0.600V to 0.700V. Both cases I see ~0.400V VID/VCORE in HWiNFO IIRC.


Yeah, it could be that I am remembering my offset voltages instead. Still, reason to use Pstate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 
> turning the beast on tomorrow. hopefully everything works


Why tomorrow? Fire that sucker up today!


----------



## 92blueludesi

new asrock killer sli/ac beta bios 1.93a.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/#BIOS

-improve XMP dram compatibility


----------



## Xoriam

If we set the power plan to high performance and change minimum power state to 5% it retains core parking off and quick frequency change from high performance?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> new asrock killer sli/ac beta bios 1.93a.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/#BIOS
> 
> -improve XMP dram compatibility


Yep, a lot of us have tried it already. The bad thing about popular forums is you can be 30 pages behind if you don't check in often.

Biggest gains so far is FINALLY being able to save our OC settings.







Will help as we keep crashing our memory.

Still not at 3200.


----------



## xxpathomxx

i just built my first water cooled pc in hopes of learning over clocking . I have am4 1800x with the aorus x370 gaming 5 board. My case (phanteck)has a fan hub on the back with all my fans connected. my question is would it be better to hook all my fans to the headers on the mobo vs the hub it self or what would be the pros and cons of each way?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpathomxx*
> 
> i just built my first water cooled pc in hopes of learning over clocking . I have am4 1800x with the aorus x370 gaming 5 board. My case (phanteck)has a fan hub on the back with all my fans connected. my question is would it be better to hook all my fans to the headers on the mobo vs the hub it self or what would be the pros and cons of each way?


Just make sure you have one on the CPU header. If the fan hub has a PWM-driver, use that and connect it to the CPU Fan header.

I have seen the board do some nasty stuff when CPU fan is not detected or set to silent. Weird.


----------



## xxpathomxx

thats what i have done but when i go to smart fan it says only one fan is running like it should but at 4700+ rpm which from what i read on other posts could cause throttling due bad fan information?


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/543wz7
> 
> CPU overclocking is a breeze on air, but can't seem to post anything over 2133 with this setup.
> 
> CPU: 1700X
> Motherboard: X370 Killer SLI
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB 3000, CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> 
> This ram is not in QVL though, so thats maybe why.


Yes and overclocking on liquid is all wet


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Yes and overclocking on liquid is all wet


Only if you've got leaks in the system!


----------



## xxpathomxx

one more thing the fan hub as all 3 pin fan connectors vs the fans themselves are all 4 pin


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/543wz7
> 
> CPU overclocking is a breeze on air
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and overclocking on liquid is all wet
Click to expand...

I see what you did there...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpathomxx*
> 
> thats what i have done but when i go to smart fan it says only one fan is running like it should but at 4700+ rpm which from what i read on other posts could cause throttling due bad fan information?


I run my current setup the same way. 4700rpm sounds like your pump vice a fan though.

I run my pump off the CPU header and the fan hub off the CPU_OPT header to separate them but will be switching things over to the Corsair Commander before long (currently only running my temp sensors).


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxpathomxx*
> 
> thats what i have done but when i go to smart fan it says only one fan is running like it should but at 4700+ rpm which from what i read on other posts could cause throttling due bad fan information?
> 
> 
> 
> I run my current setup the same way. 4700rpm sounds like your pump vice a fan though.
> 
> I run my pump off the CPU header and the fan hub off the CPU_OPT header to separate them but will be switching things over to the Corsair Commander before long (currently only running my temp sensors).
Click to expand...

I plugged my h60 back into my AM3 FX990 mobo, while I'm waiting for replacement for my 1800x.

And the default settings in Gigabytes Smart fan, somehow managed to put cpu fan on a profile where it would actually intermittently stop, and power off at like 40% fan speed o_o.

I've never seen a h60 attempt to passively cool itself and would prefer it to stay that way lol...

The Smart 5 software is a bit screwy least far as I've tested.


----------



## xxpathomxx

man you dont know how much i appreciate the advice i just build this pc and its my first one and i went overboard. now i want to learn how to hotrod it lol.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I plugged my h60 back into my AM3 FX990 mobo, while I'm waiting for replacement for my 1800x.
> 
> And the default settings in Gigabytes Smart fan, somehow managed to put cpu fan on a profile where it would actually intermittently stop, and power off at like 40% fan speed o_o.
> 
> I've never seen a h60 attempt to passively cool itself and would prefer it to stay that way lol...
> 
> The Smart 5 software is a bit screwy least far as I've tested.


I dont use App Center but set the fan profiles in BIOS (silent for the CPU and normal for the fans). My Vardars shut off around 400rpm but the two front case fans remain on at very low rpm. At idle, those two case fans are enough to keep the system cool but if I play a video or do anything involving more than a couple tabs in a web browser, the Vardar's will spool up.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I plugged my h60 back into my AM3 FX990 mobo, while I'm waiting for replacement for my 1800x.
> 
> And the default settings in Gigabytes Smart fan, somehow managed to put cpu fan on a profile where it would actually intermittently stop, and power off at like 40% fan speed o_o.
> 
> I've never seen a h60 attempt to passively cool itself and would prefer it to stay that way lol...
> 
> The Smart 5 software is a bit screwy least far as I've tested.


I use the MB on my H100i, but my board is ASRock. Works great so far, but the CPU temps ready a little screwy so I have it ramp at odd intervals.

Still, using their fan-tastic tool, at idle I am at like 400rpm. Both fans sharing the CPU fan port and the pump on the pump plug set to DC power/water pump setting.


----------



## Scotty99

To the person who cant get into bios, disable freesync on your monitor. There is some crazy bug that prevents people from getting into UEFI.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I use the MB on my H100i, but my board is ASRock. Works great so far, but the CPU temps ready a little screwy so I have it ramp at odd intervals.
> 
> Still, using their fan-tastic tool, at idle I am at like 400rpm. Both fans sharing the CPU fan port and the pump on the pump plug set to DC power/water pump setting.


Yo can you teach me how to OC with p states lol?

I dont trust offset+multi, my cinebench score actually went down going from 2400 cas 15 ram to 2933 cas 14 lol.

I watched tech citys video but he has a fatality, not sure that translates to the killer.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To the person who cant get into bios, disable freesync on your monitor. There is some crazy bug that prevents people from getting into UEFI.


I have freesync on mine and it works. Only thing that bugs me is it runs in 1024x768 instead of 1080p, but that may be due to me using a display port and not HDMI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yo can you teach me how to OC with p states lol?
> 
> I dont trust offset+multi, my cinebench score actually went down going from 2400 cas 15 ram to 2933 cas 14 lol.
> 
> I watched tech citys video but he has a fatality, not sure that translates to the killer.


They moved the setting in the new BIOS, but really the only thing you need to adjust is the top Pstate and then the overall LLC.

So change the first pstate to custom, change the hex code for the multiplier to whatever you need (9c is 3.9ghz, so 98 would be 3.8?), and then change the voltage to what you need (also hex, but I use 22).

Whenever you change the value it will do the conversion and show you what the result would be at the top so you don't need to do it blind


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I have freesync on mine and it works. Only thing that bugs me is it runs in 1024x768 instead of 1080p, but that may be due to me using a display port and not HDMI.
> They moved the setting in the new BIOS, but really the only thing you need to adjust is the top Pstate and then the overall LLC.
> 
> So change the first pstate to custom, change the hex code for the multiplier to whatever you need (9c is 3.9ghz, so 99 would be 3.8?), and then change the voltage to what you need (also hex, but I use 22).
> 
> Whenever you change the value it will do the conversion and show you what the result would be at the top so you don't need to do it blind


I have freesync as well, enabled using dp cable and have no issues getting into BIOS and the bios is full screen for me even in ultrawide.


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm weird, ive seen a few people say freesync is what prevents them from entering UEFI. GUess he can try it and see.

Thanks for P state tips, gonna give that a go later


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have freesync as well, enabled using dp cable and have no issues getting into BIOS and the bios is full screen for me even in ultrawide.


I wonder if it's because yours is a 1080p ultrawide and mine is 1440p... The GPUs are both same generation AMD so it shouldn't be that.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

My Trident 3600 c16 should be there when I get home from work. Currently running Ryzen 1700 3.7 all cores (waiting on my am4 bracket to shoot for a real OC) and 2400cl 16 memory. Ran a bunch of benches before work after work gonna pop in new RAM and get it to go as fast as I can and run the same tests w everything else the same. Will post results.


----------



## gupsterg

1440P, DP, FreeSync always enabled in Asus MG279Q OSD. No issues getting into UEFI. I have custom ROM on Fury X with custom UEFI/GOP module







(stock ROM no different either).


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1440P, DP, FreeSync always enabled in Asus MG279Q OSD. No issues getting into UEFI. I have custom ROM on Fury X with custom UEFI/GOP module
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stock ROM no different either).


Yeah, looks like that ROM is just for Fury since it didn't support UEFI initially (???).

I have no issues getting into the UEFI, but it just doesn't run at 1080p. Does yours?


----------



## Scotty99

I just got the freesync/uefi thing from this guy, and have seen a couple people on forums mention something similar:


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just got the freesync/uefi thing from this guy, and have seen a couple people on forums mention something similar:


He may just need to update his BIOS









Either that or it was just an issue with his particular screen/mb combo. It worked fine for me with this ASRock mb and my last ECS board.

I didn't see his GPU listed anywhere.


----------



## Tasm

Currently, my chip is at 4.0 with 1.38V.

Is this safe for 24/7? The limit is 1.45, right?

Has anyone been able to enable the saving options with any OC? Because no mather what i do, it will always be at 4.0 1.38V, it doenst downclock for savings.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Currently, my chip is at 4.0 with 1.38V.
> 
> Is this safe for 24/7? The limit is 1.45, right?
> 
> Has anyone been able to enable the saving options with any OC? Because no mather what i do, it will always be at 4.0 1.38V, it doenst downclock for savings.


What board do you have? For asus i know you have to go into the P states and do your overclock from there if you want downclocking to work.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What board do you have? For asus i know you have to go into the P states and do your overclock from there if you want downclocking to work.


GA Gaming 5.

I find nothing on the bios that relates to it.

Anyone using the same board?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA Gaming 5.
> 
> I find nothing on the bios that relates to it.
> 
> Anyone using the same board?


There is no pstate submenu on any Gigabyte AM4 motherboard currently. Traditionally the way to go about overclocking and having multi/voltage drop is by entering the value "Normal" into the vcore/vsoc box in the voltage menu (when the voltage reads auto hit + on your keyboard to get to normal then hit enter), you would then enter a positive/negative offset in the box below. Currently the firmware isn't properly enabling down clocking/volting when using this feature; I was getting windows errors/notifications that power saving features were disabled due to motherboard firmware in Event Viewer.


----------



## Scotty99

Does anyone know how to set the AMD cooler to WHITE with asrock led software lol? Closest i can get is basically pink.

Would another boards software work for controlling the lights?


----------



## lightofhonor

ASRock 1.93a BIOS still can't hold 3200 RAM stable, at least on my kit.

I was able to post with it rather easily, but Windows would crash pretty quickly, often while booting, and giving me my first BSOD for this build.

Closer! But 2933 is still the best I can do. Will see if I can get the timings down at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Does anyone know how to set the AMD cooler to WHITE with asrock led software lol? Closest i can get is basically pink.
> 
> Would another boards software work for controlling the lights?


I had that issue with my Corsair cooler for awhile (was yellow in my case). Gave up on it but now it is white. lol


----------



## Scotty99

Is there like a universal RGB software? The problem is i cant actually pick white, i have to move sliders.

Also for the ram thing, i keep getting whea errors on 2933 the error in HWinfo is "cpu cache 0 error". I am fully stable at 3800 with 2400 ram, but with 2933 its not stable even with 1.28v, and i cant push past that voltage number with stock cooler.

Also 2933 ram makes my system act really funny, the boot up is a lot slower and the time before my monitor turns back on after a restart takes forever...at 2400 its basically instant. Weird.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is there like a universal RGB software? The problem is i cant actually pick white, i have to move sliders.
> 
> Also for the ram thing, i keep getting whea errors on 2933 the error in HWinfo is "cpu cache 0 error". I am fully stable at 3800 with 2400 ram, but with 2933 its not stable even with 1.28v, and i cant push past that voltage number with stock cooler.


Yeah, I had to bump my voltages bit by bit as my memory speed increased. Was [email protected], now more like 1.337

You can't move the selector in the box to white?


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is there like a universal RGB software? The problem is i cant actually pick white, i have to move sliders.
> 
> Also for the ram thing, i keep getting whea errors on 2933 the error in HWinfo is "cpu cache 0 error". I am fully stable at 3800 with 2400 ram, but with 2933 its not stable even with 1.28v, and i cant push past that voltage number with stock cooler.
> 
> Also 2933 ram makes my system act really funny, the boot up is a lot slower and the time before my monitor turns back on after a restart takes forever...at 2400 its basically instant. Weird.


I've literally stopped wasting my time overclocking until these BIOS's get worked out. Spend hours tweaking everything and messing around with memory, then finally the new AMD microcode will be implemented and things will be a moot point.

I'm still following these threads, but I'm done messing until the gremlins get worked out of this absolutely abomination of a CPU/chipset release.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, I had to bump my voltages bit by bit as my memory speed increased. Was [email protected], now more like 1.337
> 
> You can't move the selector in the box to white?


Ya thats where i put it, but its pink lol. I have a nzxt h440 and evga gpu both lights are white, its very noticably pink in comparison. And looks like if i want my ram to run fast im gonna have to ditch this cooler anyways for a real one...


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya thats where i put it, but its pink lol. I have a nzxt h440 and evga gpu both lights are white, its very noticably pink in comparison. And looks like if i want my ram to run fast im gonna have to ditch this cooler anyways for a real one...


Yeah, I'm sure I could hit 3200 stock clocks, but I doubt it would be worth it









Does it stay pink after a reset? Maybe try a slightly grey/yellow color. I had to do that with my Razor boards to make them look white.


----------



## bloot

Multiplier and offset overclock is no longer stable on the 1.93a beta bios, many stress tests failed with errors or bsod. I had to use p-states and so far is stable this way.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Multiplier and offset overclock is no longer stable on the 1.93a beta bios, many stress tests failed with errors or bsod. I had to use p-states and so far is stable this way.


Mind posting your settings?









Also with P state overclocking is it possible to have high performance power plan and get clocks/volts to come down at idle? Or does that kind of defeat purpose of that plan, and why AMD suggests to use it?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Mind posting your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also with P state overclocking is it possible to have high performance power plan and get clocks/volts to come down at idle? Or does that kind of defeat purpose of that plan, and why AMD suggests to use it?


If you have the min processor state at like 5% then sure, it will downvolt. I have just stuck with balanced.


----------



## hammelgammler

So what would you guys consider a stable overclock for "normal usage". I don't need it 1000% stable, but I would rather have it pretty stable.








Is it neccessary that it passes the IBT (Maximum) Test, or is Very High "stable enough"?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> If you have the min processor state at like 5% then sure, it will downvolt. I have just stuck with balanced.


Hmm then i wonder why amd suggests to use HP plan? I mean what is the difference besides min/max cpu states?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> So what would you guys consider a stable overclock for "normal usage". I don't need it 1000% stable, but I would rather have it pretty stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it neccessary that it passes the IBT (Maximum) Test, or is Very High "stable enough"?


With 2133 or 2400 ram my 3.8 OC is 100% stable with 1.248v. Faster ram appears that you need higher cpu voltage.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> So what would you guys consider a stable overclock for "normal usage". I don't need it 1000% stable, but I would rather have it pretty stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it neccessary that it passes the IBT (Maximum) Test, or is Very High "stable enough"?


For me it's Prime95 for 24 hours. That's it. I don't know for sure that this applies to Ryzen, because overclocks are so inconsistent right now.

But for me there isn't an acceptable amount of instability. If my computer crashes mid match in a game, it's trash.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> For me it's Prime95 for 24 hours. That's it. I don't know for sure that this applies to Ryzen, because overclocks are so inconsistent right now.
> 
> But for me there isn't an acceptable amount of instability. If my computer crashes mid match in a game, it's trash.


To be clear, just because you pass 24 hours of prime 95 does not mean you are game stable. I have done this and got a crash in a game instantly.


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To be clear, just because you pass 24 hours of prime 95 does not mean you are game stable. I have done this and got a crash in a game instantly.


Yea...in my PAST overclocking life, P95 was the end all be all.

With Ryzen, who freaking knows at this point. I can fart and my previously 12 hour ITB stable rig won't pass one cycle next reboot.

So yea...I agree in that P95 isn't the full answer yet. But as far as CPU OC in every rig I have ever owned up to this, it did a good job.


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> For me it's Prime95 for 24 hours. That's it. I don't know for sure that this applies to Ryzen, because overclocks are so inconsistent right now.
> 
> But for me there isn't an acceptable amount of instability. If my computer crashes mid match in a game, it's trash.


Any special custom run, or just any of the presets? SmallFFT or LargeFFT should be good for testing CPU OC, and Blend when OCing the RAM after you got a stable CPU OC right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To be clear, just because you pass 24 hours of prime 95 does not mean you are game stable. I have done this and got a crash in a game instantly.


True, I had the same situation as well, I thought it's really stable and then crashes in a game.

Real world scenarios are the best way to test for normal stability after all stress tests. I had to push my voltage a little bit higher on my 4670k once because it crashed in a game.
Would be still good to get a quick and decent idea if the system is stable.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To be clear, just because you pass 24 hours of prime 95 does not mean you are game stable. I have done this and got a crash in a game instantly.


Yeah, the best test is to test everything. IBT, h.264, gaming, etc. I normally do it in that order too.

If it passes IBT on high it is worthy to continue testing







Maximum is just crazy... since all of us have at least 16gb of RAM, Max would be at least 4x harder than Very High. 8x for me...

lol I tried Max once and after like 10 mins I still hadn't seen a result. Then it crashed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm then i wonder why amd suggests to use HP plan? I mean what is the difference besides min/max cpu states?


Mainly to avoid core parking, so some tests are better with HP. Others, though, seem to favor BP.

I just went for the noise and power savings







In daily usage they are close enough for me.


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm makes sense, ill prob just stick to balanced as well.

As for my weird cinebench scores, i disabled all my background programs (steam/razer synapse/curse etc) and the numbers make more sense now. I may just stay on 1.63 bios, kind of intimidated with the whole P state thing, as offset/multi still works fine on this one lol.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Multiplier and offset overclock is no longer stable on the 1.93a beta bios, many stress tests failed with errors or bsod. I had to use p-states and so far is stable this way.


I've noticed this too. The 1.93A has caused me to use more vcore for the same stability. I've already moved back to 1.70.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, the best test is to test everything. IBT, h.264, gaming, etc. I normally do it in that order too.
> 
> If it passes IBT on high it is worthy to continue testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum is just crazy... since all of us have at least 16gb of RAM, Max would be at least 4x harder than Very High. 8x for me...
> 
> lol I tried Max once and after like 10 mins I still hadn't seen a result. Then it crashed.
> Mainly to avoid core parking, so some tests are better with HP. Others, though, seem to favor BP.
> 
> I just went for the noise and power savings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In daily usage they are close enough for me.


I think it has to do more with XFR and misense sensor, the high performance mode makes xfr work in 1ms compared to 36ms of balanced. Once OCed though doesnt matter much, although hp mode seems to get better benchmark results especially in cinebench.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, looks like that ROM is just for Fury since it didn't support UEFI initially (???).
> 
> I have no issues getting into the UEFI, but it just doesn't run at 1080p. Does yours?


I will hook up PC to 1080P Plasma I have, unfortunately I have no 1080P monitor to hand.

The custom UEFI/GOP module that Lordkag made is universal







. As does the UEFI/GOP module found in stock AMD GPU ROMs







. They release a new version only to increment support / bug fix.

For example if you took the factory UEFI/GOP module for Fiji ROMs, it will work with Fiji and below. Polaris UEFI/GOP module is latest, it works with Polaris and below. The UEFI/GOP module that Lordkag customised is Polaris







(the one I use with my Fury X







).

The mod he did was to remove signature check UEFI/GOP module was doing in Legacy section of AMD ROM.

Legacy section is where "we" mod clocks, voltages, etc. When an AMD ROM is modded it will boot fine with CSM On as mobo does not use the UEFI/GOP portion in VBIOS. When CSM Off it does, then UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS ref's a signature in Legacy section. As "we" don't know how to modify that to take into account mods "we" do the legacy section fails checks by UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS.

Sorry for post, just wanted to explain







.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Mind posting your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also with P state overclocking is it possible to have high performance power plan and get clocks/volts to come down at idle? Or does that kind of defeat purpose of that plan, and why AMD suggests to use it?


Pstate0 FID C6
Pstate0 DID a
Pstate0 VID 24

That makes 3960MHz and 1.325V for Pstate0

Pstate1 FID C5
Pstate1 DID a
Pstate1 VID 25

That makes 3940MHz and 1.31875V for Pstate1

Pstate2 FID 7c
Pstate2 DID 10
Pstate2 VID 6f

1550MHz and 0.856V

The rest on auto and LLC on 3

I don't think I am doing it right, my pstate0 is doing nothing, if I set both pstate0 and pstate1 with the same parameters then it doesn't downclock nor downvolt, I have to set a different value in pstates0 for downclock/downvolt.

If I only set pstate0 and leave the rest on auto, my frequency is stuck at 2700MHz (the default pstate1 value) and it downclocks and downvolts correctly.

Guess I don't get it yet. But the way I have it now, it just works.


----------



## h2323

Downclock works on mine when I do light overclock with Ryzen Master.


----------



## navjack27

I'm pretty much done with Ryzen. I'm going to sell off this whole machine.
1800x that can OC to 4ghz ez pz.
16gb 2666
Powercolor Rx 480 8gb
EVGA b2 850w

I like using my 5820k and it's rock solid stability. Not to say the Ryzen isn't stable, it's just not a finished product. It's a shame that it was rushed out like it was. Just the whole ecosystem needed like 6 months to bake. No loss tho, it was never my upgrade, I just wanted to be a early adopter and see what AMD had to offer.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I've noticed this too. The 1.93A has caused me to use more vcore for the same stability. I've already moved back to 1.70.


Yeah i'll probably do the same, it needs more volts for the same overclock, and multpiler and offset overclock is unstable, at least for me.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yeah i'll probably do the same, it needs more volts for the same overclock, and multpiler and offset overclock is unstable, at least for me.


Or maybe it is more accurate now? Dont be so quick to revert back if you dont know exactly what is happening.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Ryzen. I'm going to sell off this whole machine.
> 1800x that can OC to 4ghz ez pz.
> 16gb 2666
> Powercolor Rx 480 8gb
> EVGA b2 850w
> 
> I like using my 5820k and it's rock solid stability. Not to say the Ryzen isn't stable, it's just not a finished product. It's a shame that it was rushed out like it was. Just the whole ecosystem needed like 6 months to bake. No loss tho, it was never my upgrade, I just wanted to be a early adopter and see what AMD had to offer.


I hear you, i got a week before my RMA dates expire still not sure what im gonna do lol.

I am overall pretty happy with my PC, but i do honestly think if i went back to intel and pressed xmp and did a 2 minute 5ghz overclock id be even happier.

I still 100% think a 1700 is a better purchase than a 7700k, but like you said it was simply released too early.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Or maybe it is more accurate now? Dont be so quick to revert back if you dont know exactly what is happening.


I'll give it some days and see how it's doing. By the way with p-states my cpu package is on more normal numbers now, it readed 110W or less when using multiplier and offset.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Or maybe it is more accurate now? Dont be so quick to revert back if you dont know exactly what is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it some days and see how it's doing. By the way with p-states my cpu package is on more normal numbers now, it readed 110W or less when using multiplier and offset.
Click to expand...

you sort out the Pstate0 issue? or just going to leave it?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I'll give it some days and see how it's doing. By the way with p-states my cpu package is on more normal numbers now, it readed 110W or less when using multiplier and offset.


I didn't have to change mine, so it makes me think yours was mostly stable and the XMP adjustments now show it to be unstable.

One thing I have noticed as an improvement (besides overclock profiles) is the BIOS is MUCH more stable now. Before after I tried adjusting the memory a few times it would lock up and I'd have to reset the CMOS. Today I tried like 20 different memory configs, all resulting in unstable/no post, but not once did I reset the CMOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I hear you, i got a week before my RMA dates expire still not sure what im gonna do lol.
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with my PC, but i do honestly think if i went back to intel and pressed xmp and did a 2 minute 5ghz overclock id be even happier.
> 
> I still 100% think a 1700 is a better purchase than a 7700k, but like you said it was simply released too early.


lol you are just sore that WoW is a really old game


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you sort out the Pstate0 issue? or just going to leave it?


People say you just have to set pstate0 and leave the rest on auto but it's not working for me, and setting pstate0 and pstate1 to the same values prevents from downclocking and downvolting. For now I'm OK setting pstate0 at a bit higher frequency (20+ MHz), it never uses that frequency anyway.

Meanwhile I'll try to figure out how to configure it correctly.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you sort out the Pstate0 issue? or just going to leave it?
> 
> 
> 
> People say you just have to set pstate0 and leave the rest on auto but it's not working for me, and setting pstate0 and pstate1 to the same values prevents from downclocking and downvolting. For now I'm OK setting pstate0 at a bit higher frequency (20+ MHz), it never uses that frequency anyway.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll try to figure out how to configure it correctly.
Click to expand...

Does setting those two like that allow the full overclock with pstate1? And still drop down? Just messing with it myself as well..

I might have picked a bad day/bios revision to start with pstate1....


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Does setting those two like that allow the full overclock with pstate1? And still drop down? Just messing with it myself as well..
> 
> I might have picked a bad day/bios revision to start with pstate1....


Yes it boosts to the pstate1 frequency and downclocks to the pstate2 one. The pstate0 is useless, at least until I figure out how it works.


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I'll give it some days and see how it's doing. By the way with p-states my cpu package is on more normal numbers now, it readed 110W or less when using multiplier and offset.


With which stress test do you get 132W package power? With 1.35V @ 3.85GHz I get about 117W with OCCT 4.5 LINPACK.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> With which stress test do you get 132W package power? With 1.35V @ 3.85GHz I get about 117W with OCCT 4.5 LINPACK.


3.925GHz and 1.328V IBT AVX High.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I didn't have to change mine, so it makes me think yours was mostly stable and the XMP adjustments now show it to be unstable.
> 
> One thing I have noticed as an improvement (besides overclock profiles) is the BIOS is MUCH more stable now. Before after I tried adjusting the memory a few times it would lock up and I'd have to reset the CMOS. Today I tried like 20 different memory configs, all resulting in unstable/no post, but not once did I reset the CMOS.
> lol you are just sore that WoW is a really old game


Well ya that is part of it lol, but the other part honestly is the ease of overclocking and stability on intel side. I imagine if i bought a z270 board and a 7700k i could press xmp and run an auto overclock software and be stable at 5.0ghz (or 4.9 at least).

BTW i did put the 1060 in my old PC, overwatch max fps was similar but 100% the avg and mins are higher on ryzen. So its clearly a WoW issue not a me issue.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is there like a universal RGB software? The problem is i cant actually pick white, i have to move sliders.


All sliders to the max _should_ be white. If you do that and it looks pink I would try backing down slightly on the red and maybe blue.


----------



## razielfury

hello ,
r7 1700 here 4.025 mhz 2400 mhz ram , 2 days from now i was getting very bad performance , could someone test for honor?

any graphic preset would give me 65-67 fps 2560x1080 rx 480 8 gb , now after hours of wasting time testing everything , i found the problem , in affinity if i use only 6 core.. my performance bump up to 85 fps still some cpu bottleneck since my graphics card jump up and down , but if i use 7 core or 8 i lose all frames going back to 65 , 8 is worse then 7 , smt disabled , if i enable in affinity the smt core i have to stay anyway under 7 core.. or i get very bad performance , it happens only in for honor , titanfall 2 is perfect same for deadbydaylight rocket league bf1 , some weird performance in some maps in project car.

till 3-4 days ago using all my 8 core +smt wasn't givivng me any issue with for honor , does anyone know something about this? or can test?
thanks


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes it boosts to the pstate1 frequency and downclocks to the pstate2 one. The pstate0 is useless, at least until I figure out how it works.


Did you ever try reset everything and start immediately with a pstate0 OC ?


----------



## navjack27

It's funny how now on the killer new bios that it just does a pstate OC with the normal OC. 0 and 1 it sets now. No reason to even use manual when it just does literally the same thing.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> It's funny how now on the killer new bios that it just does a pstate OC with the normal OC. 0 and 1 it sets now. No reason to even use manual when it just does literally the same thing.


I attempted that... But it never clocked down. Or I was impatient... Testing more soon.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> It's funny how now on the killer new bios that it just does a pstate OC with the normal OC. 0 and 1 it sets now. No reason to even use manual when it just does literally the same thing.


Sounds a lot like the TPU and TPU II options on Asus boards. for Air and Water cooling.


----------



## drdrache

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes it boosts to the pstate1 frequency and downclocks to the pstate2 one. The pstate0 is useless, at least until I figure out how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever try reset everything and start immediately with a pstate0 OC ?
Click to expand...

That does nothing.


----------



## navjack27

Well I saw my voltages changing in hwinfo64. In fact a lot of things are reporting Better with that bios


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well ya that is part of it lol, but the other part honestly is the ease of overclocking and stability on intel side. I imagine if i bought a z270 board and a 7700k i could press xmp and run an auto overclock software and be stable at 5.0ghz (or 4.9 at least).
> 
> BTW i did put the 1060 in my old PC, overwatch max fps was similar but 100% the avg and mins are higher on ryzen. So its clearly a WoW issue not a me issue.


Yeah, I bought mine for the opposite reason 

My Intel machine was set and forget, where my last AMD machine I spent way more time overclocking and just tinkering with it to get the most out of the machine. That was the first wave of bulldozer.

To each their own, but you wouldn't be in a forum every day almost a month after launch on an Intel machine. Kinda fun


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Did you ever try reset everything and start immediately with a pstate0 OC ?


Yes I tried but no luck.


----------



## drdrache

Edit : double post


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes I tried but no luck.


Can you share screenshots from pstates page and extreme tweaker page?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Can you share screenshots from pstates page and extreme tweaker page?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes I tried but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share screenshots from pstates page and extreme tweaker page?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Can you share screenshots from pstates page and extreme tweaker page?
Click to expand...

lol, much faster than I.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*


These settings definitely will not work on Asus. But because it's a zen common option I assume they work the same.

Try only using pstates0 with:

VID: 20
DID:8
FID: desired clockspeed, eg AO for 4000mhz

This is for:1800x or 1700x.. If you have 1700 VID is different..


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> 
> 
> These settings definitely will not work on Asus. But because it's a zen common option I assume they work the same.
> 
> Try only using pstates0 with:
> 
> VID: 20
> DID:8
> FID: desired clockspeed, eg AO for 4000mhz
> 
> This is for:1800x or 1700x.. If you have 1700 VID is different..
Click to expand...

here you go - CINEBENCH reads it at 4.0 - but it never actually goes above a lower PState


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> here you go - CINEBENCH reads it at 4.0 - but it never actually goes above a lower PState


This happens when you set wrong values on pstates. I'm 100% sure you set something wrong. Mostly happens with wrong VID. Do you have the 1700? Then you need different VID as I described above..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> here you go - CINEBENCH reads it at 4.0 - but it never actually goes above a lower PState


Why VID 17 ? This won't work. VID needs to be the default voltage of your CPU.

VID :20 for 1700x and 1800x


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> here you go - CINEBENCH reads it at 4.0 - but it never actually goes above a lower PState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why VID 17 ? This won't work. VID needs to be the default voltage of your CPU.
> 
> VID :20 for 1700x and 1800x
Click to expand...

because as the guides indicated (or I understood it) is the VID is the voltage that you use for stable overclocking;
if this is for default voltage, how are we indicating our up-voltage?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> because as the guides indicated (or I understood it) is the VID is the voltage that you use for stable overclocking;
> if this is for default voltage, how are we indicating our up-voltage?


With offset..(on your tweaker page I assume..)


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> because as the guides indicated (or I understood it) is the VID is the voltage that you use for stable overclocking;
> if this is for default voltage, how are we indicating our up-voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> With offset..
Click to expand...

so, set offset and pstate0? damn.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so, set offset and pstate0? damn.


Yepz.. That's how pstates works


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so, set offset and pstate0? damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Yepz.. That's how pstates works
Click to expand...

ok.... another test. HWinfo64 still doesn't show a downclock (what would?)
Cinebench has approx the same score as a manual overclock - this is with my known offset and pstate0 as below;
the VID was the default after a bios reset;


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> ok.... another test. HWinfo64 still doesn't show a downclock (what would?)
> Cinebench has approx the same score as a manual overclock - this is with my known offset and pstate0 as below;
> the VID was the default after a bios reset;


OK so your max speed is back ? And your voltages are dropping on idle?
If you want your clock speed Also drops : you need to set your PowerPlan on "balanced mode" or set the min CPU level at a lower % on "Performance" power plan.(windows)


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> here you go - CINEBENCH reads it at 4.0 - but it never actually goes above a lower PState


For me pstate didn't work above 3.9ghz on 1700x. It would just run at 3.0ghz.

Haven't tested with the latest bios though


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> For me pstate didn't work above 3.9ghz on 1700x. It would just run at 3.0ghz.
> 
> Haven't tested with the latest bios though


It will work..if it runs at 2999mhz Max, then 100% you set wrong vid..

VID needs to be default voltage of your CPU, after that you need to OC with offset..


----------



## webhito

Finally got stock of a few am4 motherboards here in Mexico so I snatched a ch6 as soon as I saw them posted. Should be here either tomorrow or Monday.

Whats the general consensus, is the 1700 the best chip or is the 1800x worth the premium?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Finally got stock of a few am4 motherboards here in Mexico so I snatched a ch6 as soon as I saw them posted. Should be here either tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Whats the general consensus, is the 1700 the best chip or is the 1800x worth the premium?


For now Best Buy is the 1700! Not worth buying the 1800x..


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> ok.... another test. HWinfo64 still doesn't show a downclock (what would?)
> Cinebench has approx the same score as a manual overclock - this is with my known offset and pstate0 as below;
> the VID was the default after a bios reset;
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your max speed is back ? And your voltages are dropping on idle?
> If you want your clock speed Also drops : you need to set your PowerPlan on "balanced mode" or set the min CPU level at a lower % on "Performance" power plan.
Click to expand...

REP+ for you sir.
my max speed is back (and actually ~15 points higher now)
I honestly thought I was on balanced - and I ASSUME my voltages are dropping back down, but this latest bios kinda messed up that area of HWiNFO and HWMonitor.

on balanced the clocks drop fine..... it takes 2-3 back to back runs of CB15 to get the points up to HighPerf mode.... but I can live with that. (maybe just 50% park? worth playing with)

I suggest @bloot give this meathod a shot (and give you rep)


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> REP+ for you sir.
> my max speed is back (and actually ~15 points higher now)
> I honestly thought I was on balanced - and I ASSUME my voltages are dropping back down, but this latest bios kinda messed up that area of HWiNFO and HWMonitor.
> 
> on balanced the clocks drop fine..... it takes 2-3 back to back runs of CB15 to get the points up to HighPerf mode.... but I can live with that. (maybe just 50% park? worth playing with)
> 
> I suggest @bloot give this meathod a shot (and give you rep)


Good to know it's working for you now!
I'm just on high performance mode. No need to downclock speeds. Voltages are more important for me. But if you want, I would use high performance with custom CPU min/max levels in advanced option from your PowerPlan..


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> REP+ for you sir.
> my max speed is back (and actually ~15 points higher now)
> I honestly thought I was on balanced - and I ASSUME my voltages are dropping back down, but this latest bios kinda messed up that area of HWiNFO and HWMonitor.
> 
> on balanced the clocks drop fine..... it takes 2-3 back to back runs of CB15 to get the points up to HighPerf mode.... but I can live with that. (maybe just 50% park? worth playing with)
> 
> I suggest @bloot give this meathod a shot (and give you rep)
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know it's working for you now!
> I'm just on high performance mode. No need to downclock speeds. Voltages are more important for me. But if you want, I would use high performance with custom CPU min/max levels in advanced option from your PowerPlan..
Click to expand...

yea, might be the best idea - thanks!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Spent half an hour and drew a Corsair AM4 bracket.

I haven't printed or tested it yet, but it should be a perfect fit.

It's made a lot thicker than metal brackets to overcome plastics's lower strength. It should match the strength of 1mm steel brackets.

File can be opened in solidworks 2014 and up once you remove the txt extension.




AM4.SLDPRT.txt 508k .txt file


----------



## BuPyeongK

USE System 1 - 1800X / Gigabyte Gaming AORUS K7 / G.SKILL Trident Z RGB DDR4 25600 16GB
USE System 2 - 1700X / Biostat X370-GT7 / G.SKILL Trident Z RGB DDR4 19200 16GB


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Finally got stock of a few am4 motherboards here in Mexico so I snatched a ch6 as soon as I saw them posted. Should be here either tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Whats the general consensus, is the 1700 the best chip or is the 1800x worth the premium?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> For now Best Buy is the 1700! Not worth buying the 1800x..


Pretty much 1700. You have a slightly better chance at overclocking higher on a 1700X or 1800X, but it would only be like 5% at the very most and even that isn't guaranteed. I went with the 1700X as the middle choice and some 1700's do better, some worse.

Unless that 5% is important, get a 1700. Unsure? Get a 1700X. All good chips.

More important: Get fast and compatible RAM.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> For now Best Buy is the 1700! Not worth buying the 1800x..


According to Silicon Lottery, a much higher percentage of 1800x CPUs are hitting 4.0 GHz, and almost no 1700s are hitting 4.1 GHz. My 1800x will do 4075 MHz for most workloads (haven't got it AVX stable yet) which is . . . fine by me I guess.

Is 4 GHz that much better than 3.8-3.9 GHz? Not really.

Also for those of you who have or are getting the X370 Taichi, the new UEFI (1.94 beta) is pretty good. You can OC in the UEFI without reboot loops, AND it features profiles! So no more need to use Ryzen Master unless you want to tweak CPU clock/voltage in realtime.


----------



## ChronoBodi

how does asrock not have profiles? that's a basic necessity!

My gigabyte AX370 has profiles on its March 2nd F3 bios.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Spent half an hour and drew a Corsair AM4 bracket.
> 
> I haven't printed or tested it yet, but it should be a perfect fit.
> 
> It's made a lot thicker than metal brackets to overcome plastics's lower strength. It should match the strength of 1mm steel brackets.
> 
> File can be opened in solidworks 2014 and up once you remove the txt extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM4.SLDPRT.txt 508k .txt file


Curious, what exact material is used in 3D printing? I know it's plastic... but what plastic?

My ignorance, but obviously you can't 3D print metal, right? But certain polymers you can do?


----------



## cssorkinman

I really can't imagine a BF1 player that wouldn't be happy with this. 64 player operations - low graphics settings 1080res, DX 11 and the Fury still can't come up for air.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> how does asrock not have profiles? that's a basic necessity!
> 
> My gigabyte AX370 has profiles on its March 2nd F3 bios.


ASRock had PState overclocking, core disabling, didn't crash, etc at launch. It has Profiles now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Curious, what exact material is used in 3D printing? I know it's plastic... but what plastic?
> 
> My ignorance, but obviously you can't 3D print metal, right? But certain polymers you can do?


Usually PLA, but ABS plastics too.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You can 3D print metal but it's insanely expensive right now. It's much easier to melt ABS plastic than steel or aluminum.

ABS resists heat better than PLA. PLA will go soft at 60-70C where ABS needs over 90C.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You can 3D print metal but it's insanely expensive right now. It's much easier to melt ABS plastic than steel or aluminum.
> 
> ABS resists heat better than PLA. PLA will go soft at 60-70C where ABS needs over 90C.


btw is that 3D print bracket for Corsair's Asetek units only, not their CooliT AIOs right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> According to Silicon Lottery, a much higher percentage of 1800x CPUs are hitting 4.0 GHz, *and almost no 1700s are hitting 4.1 GHz*. My 1800x will do 4075 MHz for most workloads (haven't got it AVX stable yet) which is . . . fine by me I guess.
> 
> Is 4 GHz that much better than 3.8-3.9 GHz? Not really.
> 
> Also for those of you who have or are getting the X370 Taichi, the new UEFI (1.94 beta) is pretty good. You can OC in the UEFI without reboot loops, AND it features profiles! So no more need to use Ryzen Master unless you want to tweak CPU clock/voltage in realtime.


IMO, it's not about just hitting 4.1 but hitting them within a certain VCore criteria.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Hope it works!
> Didn't test to see if offset overclocking broke downvolting, but using the Pstates it is actually downvolting a lot more than I remember it doing before. Could have just been certain BIOS versions have let it go lower than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thought it broke the vcore reporting for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did get it to boot briefly at 3200, but crashed at the desktop. Might play around with it more, but still hit 1727 in cinebench @ 3.9/2933. That's only like 5 points off what I got previously at 3200.
> 
> Also hit 159 single core.


nope.. doesnt works








I cant even use recovery option now.. I got black screen w/ pointer once i choose "restart to UEFI"


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> nope.. doesnt works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even use recovery option now.. I got black screen w/ pointer once i choose "restart to UEFI"


Have you tried updating the BIOS in Windows?


----------



## robertparker

It looks like antonline is already selling the R5 1600 and R5 1400 on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Ryzen-5-1600-Processor-19MB-Cache-3-6-GHz-Precision-Boost-with-Wraith-Cooler-/292070787421?hash=item4400c6895d:g:wPAAAOSwSlBY3BbN


----------



## Mega Man

finally up to date again. and finally thread seems to be slowing down.

i have not checked but i am 98% sure my ram is not b die and i can boot at 3200







titanium and latest beta bios and evga 3200 cl 18 ram , which was pulled due to issues with microcode supposedly either way runs as a dream.
seems stable but i have not had time to run my tests, mostly encoding----
i have to lol at all this talk about not needing to be " that" stable. you either are or are not.

that said it is subjective. but dont whine about poor performance if you are not willing to invest time to find out ..
imo the best quote on stability


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...





it isnt about how much makes your cpu unstable. it is abou thow many errors you can get. now with current cpus it is even worse with built in error correction. which will make your oc become slower then stock ....


----------



## AcesAndDueces

So new memory is here and tests are done. I tested w my Real life settings in games.

My Setup Is Ryzen 1700 3.7 all cores (waiting on bracket then Ill go higher)--Giga Aorus X370 G5--GTX 970 OC

Two Memories Tested going from Trident [email protected](fastest it would go hynix stick)--Trident [email protected](Auros G5 currently only has a strap for up to 3200 and no BLCK yet) hopefully will get 3600 with a new bios. Also can probably get [email protected] but haven't messed w it yet.

Warthunder 3840X2160 Max settings no Blur and only FXAA 2400C16 Min 72.8 AV 83.7///3200C16 Min 74.7 AV 86.6

For Honor Mixed Med,High 1080p 2400C16 Min 90.91 AV 117.2///3200C16 Min 97.55 AV 126.9

For Honor 4K, 2400C16 Min 29.1 AV 37.2///3200C16 Min 30.22 AV 37.8

BF1 1080p Mostly High/Ultra 2400C16 Min 57.8 AV 79.2///3200C16 Min 63.9 AV 89.4

3DMark Firestrike 2400C16 10,450/G12,001/Phys16,532/Comb 4145///3200C16 10,845/G12,025/Phys18,883(nice jump)Comb 4569

Blender file 2400C16 25.26secs/// 3200C16 25.1 secs.

Think Only having a GTX 970 and actually running Real life settings Had me more GPU bound But really happy with Improvement. BF1 looks like I can crank up another setting I am happy as long as I am holding 60FPS 95% of the time the occasional drop just tells me I am getting the most Eye Candy I can out of my Gear.

This Rig will end up with A VEGA or GTX1080 just waiting to see numbers before I decide.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried updating the BIOS in Windows?


already updated. i'm using 0511 BIOS now (Prime X370-Pro)

i just got an info that freesync on my monitor might the culprit


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> already updated. i'm using 0511 BIOS now (Prime X370-Pro)
> 
> i just got an info that freesync on my monitor might the culprit


Haha we were just talking about that. No one else had that issue here, but looks like we found one 

Hope it is the issue!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Haha we were just talking about that. No one else had that issue here, but looks like we found one
> 
> Hope it is the issue!


IT'S TRUE OMG!

goddamnit i feels like a dumb! the main issue were right in front of my eyes!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> IT'S TRUE OMG!
> 
> goddamnit i feels like a dumb! the main issue were right in front of my eyes!


Glad you got it fixed, and you are welcome


----------



## bluej511

Yea so weird about the freesync, i wonder if its because you guys havent installed the display drivers yet? Worked fine for me on both builds before i even updated display drivers so who knows.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea so weird about the freesync, i wonder if its because you guys havent installed the display drivers yet? Worked fine for me on both builds before i even updated display drivers so who knows.


You say you guys but only one guy has that issue


----------



## SpanglishKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> *[OFFICIAL] RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X | 1700 Owners Club & 4GHz+ Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 1800X
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 4.00 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 95W
> Without Fan and Cooler
> 
> 1700X
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 3.80 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 95W
> Without Fan and Cooler
> 
> 1700
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 3.70 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 65W
> AMD Wraith Spire Cooler Included
> 
> *[OFFICIAL] 1800X | 1700X | 1700 4GHz+ Club*
> 
> *AMD Ryzen Master
> Over-clocking User's Guide
> *
> 
> *CLICK HERE TO FILL OUT THE FORM*
> 
> Please fill out the required information.
> •Username
> •CPU / Type
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling
> •Motherboard
> •Core Voltage
> •CPU-Z Link
> 
> *RYZEN 7 OVERCLOCK LEADER BOARD
> *


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea so weird about the freesync, i wonder if its because you guys havent installed the display drivers yet? Worked fine for me on both builds before i even updated display drivers so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> You say you guys but only one guy has that issue
Click to expand...

Could be firmware or the way the signal is processed


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> According to Silicon Lottery, a much higher percentage of 1800x CPUs are hitting 4.0 GHz, and almost no 1700s are hitting 4.1 GHz. My 1800x will do 4075 MHz for most workloads (haven't got it AVX stable yet) which is . . . fine by me I guess.
> 
> Is 4 GHz that much better than 3.8-3.9 GHz? Not really.
> 
> Also for those of you who have or are getting the X370 Taichi, the new UEFI (1.94 beta) is pretty good. You can OC in the UEFI without reboot loops, AND it features profiles! So no more need to use Ryzen Master unless you want to tweak CPU clock/voltage in realtime.


Really? Because I easily hit 4.1-4.195 on the 3 1700s I have overclocked no issues within 5-6 minutes. I just think most people arent very good overclockers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Really? Because I easily hit 4.1-4.195 on the 3 1700s I have overclocked no issues within 5-6 minutes. I just think most people arent very good overclockers.


Doesn't mean those chips were fully stable after spending 5 minutes on them.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You say you guys but only one guy has that issue


I think its turned out to be a couple people with freesync having issues if i recall correctly. I forgot who it was but its there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Really? Because I easily hit 4.1-4.195 on the 3 1700s I have overclocked no issues within 5-6 minutes. I just think most people arent very good overclockers.


Heres the thing, cooling comes in very handy when pushing over 1.35v, the problem isn't getting to 4.1-4.2, the problem is that 99% of people have ZERO idea on how to test for stability. Somehow people think booting into Windows is considered stable lol. Yea its a test on its own (booting uses just as much voltage and causes vdroop on its own), but the problem is that people just throw out numbers and have zero proof to back it up. No stability test of any kind just using the pc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Doesn't mean those chips were fully stable after spending 5 minutes on them.


Yea exactly my point, i booted fine at 3.9ghz and at 1.2v at that but guess what? One min under realbench instant crash, 15min under real bench with higher voltage WHEA errors.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly my point, i booted fine at 3.9ghz and at 1.2v at that but guess what? One min under realbench instant crash, 15min under real bench with higher voltage WHEA errors.


Gotcha. Wonder if SL based those statistics using 1.45v or less voltage and being at least 1 hour Real Bench stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Really? Because I easily hit 4.1-4.195 on the 3 1700s I have overclocked *no issues within 5-6 minutes*. I just think most people *arent very good overclockers*.


Yeah, only take like 10 seconds to validate CPU-Z and capturing an SS anyway. So yeah, you're pretty good..


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Doesn't mean those chips were fully stable after spending 5 minutes on them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, only take like 10 seconds to validate CPU-Z and capturing an SS anyway. So yeah, you're pretty good..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotcha. Wonder if SL based those statistics using 1.45v or less voltage and being at least 1 hour Real Bench stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea exactly my point, i booted fine at 3.9ghz and at 1.2v at that but guess what? One min under realbench instant crash, 15min under real bench with higher voltage WHEA errors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think its turned out to be a couple people with freesync having issues if i recall correctly. I forgot who it was but its there.
> Heres the thing, cooling comes in very handy when pushing over 1.35v, the problem isn't getting to 4.1-4.2, the problem is that 99% of people have ZERO idea on how to test for stability. Somehow people think booting into Windows is considered stable lol. Yea its a test on its own (booting uses just as much voltage and causes vdroop on its own), but the problem is that people just throw out numbers and have zero proof to back it up. No stability test of any kind just using the pc.


24hr realbench tested and approved


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotcha. Wonder if SL based those statistics using 1.45v or less voltage and being at least 1 hour Real Bench stable.


They tested at more than one voltage with an abbreviated stability test. Stats are out there somewhere. Didn't show on a cursory search but they were quoted earlier in this thread


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> 24hr realbench tested and approved


Oh so you got 3 1700's and hit 4.1-4.2Ghz using 1.45v or less and tested them all for 24hr using real bench?


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Oh so you got 3 1700's and hit 4.1-4.2Ghz using 1.45v or less and tested them all for 24hr using real bench?


Absolutely not I was using 1.5 volts. but everyone is too scared of high voltage. I had a Phenom 955 BE at 1.5875 volts for 8 years and it never degraded to the point where I couldnt hold the same clock at the same voltage.

Im number 2 on the Ryzen leaderboard, on AIR, with a 1700.

I know what Im doing, Ive been overclocking for over a decade.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Silicon lottery are scared little pansies, they dont test at 1.5, if they did I would wager 95% of 1700's would hit 4.2 or even more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Noctua DH-15 @1.5. 65c max temps. a lot of people are scared of 1.5 because of degradation, but I ran a Phenom II for 8 years on 1.5 and when I sold it recently it was still hitting 4.2 at 1.5 no issues.


Yeah right.,

It's not too hard to post an SS anyway.

PICS or it didnt happen.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah right.,
> 
> It's not too hard to post an SS anyway.
> 
> PICS or it didnt happen.


Just saw your edit. Prepare to be dazzled, gimme some time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Just saw your edit. Prepare to be dazzled, gimme some time.


Start now, so we can see it sooner.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Absolutely not I was using 1.5 volts. but everyone is too scared of high voltage. I had a Phenom 955 BE at 1.5875 volts for 8 years and it never degraded to the point where I couldnt hold the same clock at the same voltage.
> 
> Im number 2 on the Ryzen leaderboard, on AIR, with a 1700.
> 
> I know what Im doing, Ive been overclocking for over a decade.


Well most people would like to have their chips last 3+ years without issues and everyone recommends around 1.4v-1.45v tops. BTW, I've been overclocking for longer but all that means is that I know a thing or 2 about OC'n.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well most people would like to have their chips last 3+ years without issues and everyone recommends around 1.4v-1.45v tops. BTW, I've been overclocking for longer but all that means is that I know a thing or 2 about OC'n.


In my experience with proper cooling I had absolutely no issues running higher than 1.5, I would temp fate by going higher but if I go too high without phase change the thing won't even post and I don't have a phase change setup anymore.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Absolutely not I was using 1.5 volts. but everyone is too scared of high voltage. I had a Phenom 955 BE at 1.5875 volts for 8 years and it never degraded to the point where I couldnt hold the same clock at the same voltage.
> 
> Im number 2 on the Ryzen leaderboard, on AIR, with a 1700.
> 
> I know what Im doing, Ive been overclocking for over a decade.


The fact that you used 1.5v to get 4.1ghz is awful haha. Mine shows up on the vrm vcore as 1.199v-1.225v and thats 3.8 stable try less voltage next time lol.

P.S. You do know that these are new chips on new fabs and don't even remotely or closely compare to the phenom right? Those things were HUGE and were able to handle more heat. Even if your tctl shows 40°C at 1.5v that's not the actual temperature. Your cores and die could be running much hotter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotcha. Wonder if SL based those statistics using 1.45v or less voltage and being at least 1 hour Real Bench stable.


They test an hour of real bench so i figured mine with 30mins fully stable no WHEA errors is plenty. I doubt my cpu/gpu will see 100% usage combined ever lol.


----------



## sakae48

overclock with slight downvolt added w/ slight overclock on RAM. apparently my board has no PState overclock capability.. i'm fine with that *sobs*


Spoiler: -



i adjusted my VRM freqs to suite my audio equipments. it seeems like high PWM clocks give me cleaner sound


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> In my experience with proper cooling I had absolutely no issues running higher than 1.5, I would temp fate by going higher but if I go too high without phase change the thing won't even post and I don't have a phase change setup anymore.


Ryzen just came out so nobody knows how they'll perform after a couple of years of 1.5v. I would have gone with the 1700 but I want to support AMD as much as I can and SL had binned 4Ghz 1800x for $499 so I went for it.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The fact that you used 1.5v to get 4.1ghz is awful haha. Mine shows up on the vrm vcore as 1.199v-1.225v and thats 3.8 stable try less voltage next time lol.
> They test an hour of real bench so i figured mine with 30mins fully stable no WHEA errors is plenty. I doubt my cpu/gpu will see 100% usage combined ever lol.


Yeah 3.8 on this chip is beyond easy at low voltages, try to bump out a 4.195 at lower than 1.4875 and see how that turns out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Yeah 3.8 on this chip is beyond easy at low voltages, try to bump out a 4.195 at lower than 1.4875 and see how that turns out.


You know what I find amusing with your claims?

That with a decade or more of overclocking experience, you seem to not have a clue that 10 IBT AVX runs to validate a meaningful part of stability claims would only take like what? 3 minutes?


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know what I find amusing with your claims?
> 
> That with a decade or more of overclocking experience, you seem to not have a clue that 10 IBT AVX runs to validate a meaningful part of stability claims would only take like what? 3 minutes?


The proof is and will be in the pudding, do you even have a ryzen? If you don't why are you here? And if you do try to even beat my validation on an 1800x, much less my stability test.

Why would I use intel burn test? Last time I used it was maybe late 2013? Its old as christmas and most people have moved on.

I see from your sig the latest stability validation you show is AIDA 64? Why didnt you run 10 runs of IBT AVX at Extreme? Would have been better than 100 runs of AIDA from the conclusions you are drawing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> The proof is and will be in the pudding, do you even have a ryzen? If you don't why are you here? And if you do try to even beat my validation on an 1800x, much less my stability test.
> 
> Why would I use intel burn test? Last time I used it was maybe late 2013? Its old as christmas and most people have moved on.
> 
> I see from your sig the latest stability validation you show is AIDA 64? Why didnt you run 10 runs of IBT AVX at Extreme? Would have been better than 100 runs of AIDA from the conclusions you are drawing.


All these just proved how experienced you really are in terms of overclocking. Congrats!


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All these just proved how experienced you really are in terms of overclocking. Congrats!


Thanks! Maybe one day we will have the same CPU and can go head to head in benchmarks.


----------



## mus1mus

You can always post your scores here.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can always post your scores here.


Let's start with a super low one.


----------



## mus1mus

Just post the best one you'got.

That's just a point over a 3.9 OC


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 
> 
> overclock with slight downvolt added w/ slight overclock on RAM. apparently my board has no PState overclock capability.. i'm fine with that *sobs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -
> 
> 
> 
> i adjusted my VRM freqs to suite my audio equipments. it seeems like high PWM clocks give me cleaner sound


Asus Prime X370 Pro does from when I viewed a video. IIRC Custom core ratio, 



 has it IIRC.

When you go on Advanced page, right at the bottom is there AMD CBS?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Why VID 17 ? This won't work. VID needs to be the default voltage of your CPU.
> 
> VID :20 for 1700x and 1800x


Thanks, this way it works setting just pstate0 and rasising voltage with offset as you said. But then, I don't get the differences by doing it with multiplier or p-states, seems the same to me. The way I did it (setting my own voltage on p-states) it downvolted much more than now 0.856V vs 0.976.

Anyway appreciated your tip









Offset is a no go, it's broken on 1.93a beta bios, no matter how much offset i set, it crashes on stress tests


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Asus Prime X370 Pro does from when I viewed a video. IIRC Custom core ratio,
> 
> 
> 
> has it IIRC.
> 
> When you go on Advanced page, right at the bottom is there AMD CBS?


it seems like it was on different place.. AMD CBS has no overclock things on this board


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just post the best one you'got.
> 
> That's just a point over a 3.9 OC


I'm only getting 1665cb at 3.8 not sure why. You guys change anything else besides OC? I know my ch6 has an option in BIOS for cinebench r15 but not sure what it does.


----------



## mus1mus

Where's that OC guy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm only getting 1665cb at 3.8 not sure why. You guys change anything else besides OC? I know my ch6 has an option in BIOS for cinebench r15 but not sure what it does.


Nothing. Just my stable OC.







My chip can go 4.0 but damn. The power and Voltage it needs for 100MHz jumps too bad!

Now, where's jeff?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it seems like it was on different place.. AMD CBS has no overclock things on this board


Once in AMD CBS, do you see Zen Common Options, if so within that is Custom Core PStates.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm only getting 1665cb at 3.8 not sure why. You guys change anything else besides OC? I know my ch6 has an option in BIOS for cinebench r15 but not sure what it does.


Hes not running default memory clocks, I am however, I cant run cinebench while running realbench so check back tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

You have a decade of overclocking experience so you should have understood that Memory has no default clock.

Realbench will not make your OC good.

Post your best clocks and your best scores.


----------



## bloot

Official 2.0 BIOS for the Killer SLI is out


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You have a decade of overclocking experience so you should have understood that Memory has no default clock.
> 
> Realbench will not make your OC good.
> 
> Post your best clocks and your best scores.


My best clocks currently without trying harder are 4.195. Im not stopping this test after you asked for proof. DDR4 Defaults to 2133


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> My best clocks currently without trying harder are 4.195. Im not stopping this test after you asked for proof. *DDR4 Defaults to 2133*


You are giving up soo soon. Just one score from me. lol

*Good luck for believing Ryzen RAM should be on 2133.*

Ponder on this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> finally up to date again. and finally thread seems to be slowing down.
> 
> i have not checked but i am 98% sure my ram is not b die and i can boot at 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titanium and latest beta bios and evga 3200 cl 18 ram , which was pulled due to issues with microcode supposedly either way runs as a dream.
> seems stable but i have not had time to run my tests, mostly encoding----
> i have to lol at all this talk about not needing to be " that" stable. you either are or are not.
> 
> that said it is subjective. but dont whine about poor performance if you are not willing to invest time to find out ..
> imo the best quote on stability
> 
> it isnt about how much makes your cpu unstable. it is abou thow many errors you can get. now with current cpus it is even worse with built in error correction. which will make your oc become slower then stock ....


Hey @Mega Man

Classic example ^ right?


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are giving up soo soon. Just one score from me. lol
> 
> *Good luck for believing Ryzen RAM should be on 2133.*
> 
> Ponder on this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When did I say it should be? How in the world am I giving up when your score was poor and I am running a 24hr stability test for you because you dont believe me? Do you want me to beat your Cinebench Score while running realbench? Lol. You are clearly a troll or something. I said that I was running default speeds on the Cinebench I showed, which you are BARELY edging out with yours with clearly higher memory clocks.

When using a Ryzen platform, your ram speed should be as high as humanly possible with a 1t command rate and low timings. They garner a significant boost in all applications due to the architecture of ryzen.

Please show me your highest validation. I will point you to the Ryzen OC leaderboards for mine. Look at the top 1700 spot.

EDIT: and as for 24hr stress testing, I know it is useless, but every forum troll like you will say the overclock isnt stable if your run a test for 23 hours and not 24.

For that matter they will say it isnt even if you did it for 24, because you didnt run a suite of 2000 other Stress tests for 24 hrs as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Barely?

I am edging your score at 200MHz less on the CPU. That alone will tell you have no chance in the *big league with the big boys*with what you know and what you have. So go on, CPU-Z seems life for you. I'll leave it at that.

*PS: I am not even in the OC big boys' big league







*


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Barely?
> 
> I am edging your score at 200MHz less on the CPU. That alone will tell you have no chance in the *big league with the big boys*with what you know and what you have. So go on, CPU-Z seems life for you. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> *PS: I am not even in the OC big boys' big league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can easily squeeze out another 150 cb with higher memory clock, you know this, why are you trolling? You know you werent on 2133.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Once in AMD CBS, do you see Zen Common Options, if so within that is Custom Core PStates.


nope..


----------



## sakae48

fiddled a stable-enough setup and focked the setup.. oh lol
I use FID and DID overclock (not a PState since there's only one state), set it up to 38.6, changed my memory latency to CL14 with 2666 multiplier and boom!... no boot

set it up again, and now i cant get my vcore to 1.3 only. i should use 1.33








and I cant have 0.8v vcore anymore. it's stuck to 1.308~1.33v









oh well. i'm no good in overclocking anymore


----------



## kert06

ASRock X370 Killer SLI, bios version 2.0 showed improvements for my ram, couldn't get it higher than 2133 before, now running fine on 2400. My memory is rated 3000mhz, but 2666 and 2933 still not working.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> According to Silicon Lottery, a much higher percentage of 1800x CPUs are hitting 4.0 GHz, and almost no 1700s are hitting 4.1 GHz. My 1800x will do 4075 MHz for most workloads (haven't got it AVX stable yet) which is . . . fine by me I guess.
> 
> Is 4 GHz that much better than 3.8-3.9 GHz? Not really.
> 
> Also for those of you who have or are getting the X370 Taichi, the new UEFI (1.94 beta) is pretty good. You can OC in the UEFI without reboot loops, AND it features profiles! So no more need to use Ryzen Master unless you want to tweak CPU clock/voltage in realtime.


Please read my comment! Im saying NOT WORTH... not saying its better or worst...
Here is Europe 1800x = ~599 euro, and 1700 is ~399 euro... Are you going to pay 200 euro extra for a potential 100-300mhz extra ???
that much extra money for 3-5% more clockspeeds!? make your own calculation mate!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> fiddled a stable-enough setup and focked the setup.. oh lol
> I use FID and DID overclock (not a PState since there's only one state), set it up to 38.6, changed my memory latency to CL14 with 2666 multiplier and boom!... no boot
> 
> set it up again, and now i cant get my vcore to 1.3 only. i should use 1.33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I cant have 0.8v vcore anymore. it's stuck to 1.308~1.33v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well. i'm no good in overclocking anymore


Shame it has no specific Pstate section. Surprised Asus have not implemented it. Perhaps in future bios, I would highlight to elmor or [email protected] on OCN.

As the custom core option has frequency change change that only. Use offset voltage mode to add voltage. On the C6H for PState 0 we can only change that and it work, if change VID, etc in PState page it breaks OC.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Official 2.0 BIOS for the Killer SLI is out


have you had any time with it yet?
all that work for pstates - and now time to do it again


----------



## TomiKazi

Just finished 48 x264 loops using the bat file mentioned here often. Should I be worried about the fact that the duration of each loop seems to fluctuate between 6:30 and 8 minutes? It might be fishy because the fastest iterations seem to be at the start, after which it goes up and down a bit. Tdie did not exceed 67.8C during this.

Which brings me to the next question. Does 67.8C for an 1800x @3.9GHz/~1.34v seem about right for the EK Supremacy EVO with 360+480 radiator space? Idle seems about 28C. OCCT can break the 70C mark.

I think I'll be able to submit the chip to the owners info DB soon (+ihs data)


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Why do you never show a cpu-z tab showing your extremely tightened timings vs my stock timings?


Why are you running stock timings? mus1mus is getting a lot of value from his ddr4-2133, can't fault that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Just finished 48 x264 loops using the bat file mentioned here often. Should I be worried about the fact that the duration of each loop seems to fluctuate between 6:30 and 8 minutes? It might be fishy because the fastest iterations seem to be at the start, after which it goes up and down a bit. Tdie did not exceed 67.8C during this.
> 
> Which brings me to the next question. Does 67.8C for an 1800x @3.9GHz/~1.34v seem about right for the EK Supremacy EVO with 360+480 radiator space? Idle seems about 28C. OCCT can break the 70C mark.
> 
> I think I'll be able to submit the chip to the owners info DB soon (+ihs data)


You Idle tells me the Offset is applied. Correct me if I am wrong.

At that Voltage, maybe shouldn't. But it really depends on your chip's heat output and ambient.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Why are you running stock timings? mus1mus is getting a lot of value from his ddr4-2133, can't fault that.


hussh.

Don't tell him it's running at 2133 10-10-10-10-1T







His' shows no details eh? Who knows?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Just finished 48 x264 loops using the bat file mentioned here often. Should I be worried about the fact that the duration of each loop seems to fluctuate between 6:30 and 8 minutes? It might be fishy because the fastest iterations seem to be at the start, after which it goes up and down a bit. Tdie did not exceed 67.8C during this.
> 
> Which brings me to the next question. Does 67.8C for an 1800x @3.9GHz/~1.34v seem about right for the EK Supremacy EVO with 360+480 radiator space? Idle seems about 28C. OCCT can break the 70C mark.
> 
> I think I'll be able to submit the chip to the owners info DB soon (+ihs data)


I will check my x264 logs for R7 1700 when home. I wouldn't worry too much about time difference even on my i5 4690K there would be some.

If the temp reading you've stated is tCTL from HWiNFO then that does not include the -20°C offset, tDIE does.

I would expect you to be cooler than my setup, 3.9GHz @ ~1.470V yesterday on my 2nd R7 1700 was ~70°C for x264 48 loops on air with quiet fan profile.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> have you had any time with it yet?
> all that work for pstates - and now time to do it again


It's pretty much the same as 1.93a beta BIOS.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You Idle tells me the Offset is applied. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> At that Voltage, maybe. But it really depends on your chip's heat output.


Oh yes certainly. The +20C offset seems to be Tctl which is exactly 20C above tdie. I'm assuming Tdie is the one to look at, which reaches 67.8C during the x264 benchmark, and into low 70's when running OCCT linpack with all the bells and whistles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I will check my x264 logs for R7 1700 when home. I wouldn't worry too much about time difference even on my i5 4690K there would be some.
> 
> If the temp reading you've stated is tCTL from HWiNFO then that does not include the -20°C offset, tDIE does.
> 
> I would expect you to be cooler than my setup, 3.9GHz @ ~1.470V yesterday on my 2nd R7 1700 was ~70°C for x264 48 loops on air with quiet fan profile.


I'm reading tdie.

I mean, I could try a reseat, but I only want to do it when there is reasonable doubt.

HWinfo mentions ~158 watt as CPU package under full load. Maybe I should simply up the fans on the 480 a notch


----------



## mus1mus

What speeds are the fans running at?

Ambient?

Can you feel the back of the socket heating up?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Spent half an hour and drew a Corsair AM4 bracket.
> 
> I haven't printed or tested it yet, but it should be a perfect fit.
> 
> It's made a lot thicker than metal brackets to overcome plastics's lower strength. It should match the strength of 1mm steel brackets.
> 
> File can be opened in solidworks 2014 and up once you remove the txt extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM4.SLDPRT.txt 508k .txt file


what if I don't have solidworks?


----------



## bluej511

Everyone seems to be getting different temps again huh haha. My tdie under load maxes out at like 21°C, my tctl under load maxes you at around 48°C and cpu under mobo maxes out at around 53°C. This is on water with a 360 and 240mm rad with the 360 being in push/pull and the 240 being in push, all the fans running around 1100rpm, with 3 top intakes fans running at abour 1100rpm as well.

This is at 1.268v on ddm, hwinfo shows 1.199v under load, vcore shows up as 1.221v so all 3 measurements are all over the place and so are my temps haha. When using RTSS though I'm using my tctl to measure temps, shows below 40°C always during gaming and gpu stays at around 40°C. I havent messed with miskew and offset and all that so in my case it seems the 20°C offset is already taken off, it idles around 27°C with water temp of around 24°C so that seems to be about where it should be. Its pulling about 17w at idle, the gpu pulling another 15w or so.


----------



## webhito

I woke up at 3 am, mus1mus and jeffdamann were at it, now I get up and you still are, do you folks not sleep?

Thanks to those for the replies, from what I understood the 1700 is the best bang for the buck as it can pretty much reach the same levels of the 1800x for a lot of money less, just make sure you have fast ram. What about timings? Is this important also?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I woke up at 3 am, mus1mus and jeffdamann were at it, now I get up and you still are, do you folks not sleep?
> 
> Thanks to those for the replies, from what I understood the 1700 is the best bang for the buck as it can pretty much reach the same levels of the 1800x for a lot of money less, just make sure you have fast ram. What about timings? Is this important also?


they are important enough to work on - but top speed is more important overall (if you had to pick between the two)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I woke up at 3 am, mus1mus and jeffdamann were at it, now I get up and you still are, do you folks not sleep?
> 
> Thanks to those for the replies, from what I understood the 1700 is the best bang for the buck as it can pretty much reach the same levels of the 1800x for a lot of money less, just make sure you have fast ram. What about timings? Is this important also?


I'm on a different time zone you know.









Timings does not matter that much for now.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> they are important enough to work on - but top speed is more important overall (if you had to pick between the two)


Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm on a different time zone you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings does not matter that much for now.


Well, that makes sense.

And regarding speed? Is there any advantage over 3200? Those are pretty inexpensive while going up to 4000 can cost almost twice as much.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Well, that makes sense.
> 
> And regarding speed? Is there any advantage over 3200? Those are pretty inexpensive while going up to 4000 can cost almost twice as much.


2*8GB B-Die sticks will be your best bet for now. 3200C14D-GTZ or 3000C14D-GTZ TridentZ variants. Stick to that and you will not have any issue.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> they are important enough to work on - but top speed is more important overall (if you had to pick between the two)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm on a different time zone you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings does not matter that much for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that makes sense.
> 
> And regarding speed? Is there any advantage over 3200? Those are pretty inexpensive while going up to 4000 can cost almost twice as much.
Click to expand...

if you can get it to work, the faster the better for Ryzen.
if you could get 4000 to work, you would see a HUGE gain over 3000 (more gain than the same jump on intel)

but there are very few people over 3000 - let alone getting 3200. it's a process - right now my 2*8GB b-dies are happy @ 2933 @ 14 timings. (3200C16 LPX)


----------



## mus1mus

4000 is wishful thinking.


----------



## hammelgammler

So I need some help from you guys. Could you please test if CPU-Z gives you the same Voltage as HWiNFO under the CPU section ("CPU Core Voltage (VDDCR_CPU)")?

In my case, CPU-Z shows me the following:


Would be good to know if you all refer to the actual Voltage after VDroop or something else. Thanks!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2*8GB B-Die sticks will be your best bet for now. 3200C14D-GTZ or 3000C14D-GTZ TridentZ variants. Stick to that and you will not have any issue.


Seems those models are not available in Mexico yet, heck, it took almost a whole month for any am4 to show up on any retailers website, should take another month or so for those chips.
There are a lot of 3200C16D available though but I doubt those are samsung "B-die"chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> if you can get it to work, the faster the better for Ryzen.
> if you could get 4000 to work, you would see a HUGE gain over 3000 (more gain than the same jump on intel)
> 
> but there are very few people over 3000 - let alone getting 3200. it's a process - right now my 2*8GB b-dies are happy @ 2933 @ 14 timings. (3200C16 LPX)


Yea, I would rather buy 64 gigs of slower ram, that's how the pricing is down here for those speeds.

Whoops, meant 32 gigs, not 64 lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Seems those models are not available in Mexico yet, heck, it took almost a whole month for any am4 to show up on any retailers website, should take another month or so for those chips.
> There are a lot of 3200C16D available though but I doubt those are samsung "B-die"chips.


Just cross the boarder.









3200C16 are E-dies and most likely will be double sided -- bad idea.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just cross the boarder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200C16 are E-dies and most likely will be double sided -- bad idea.


Too far, and taking a flight would cost too much.

Guess I will just have to ask a friend to import them... Blech.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Too far, and taking a flight would cost too much.
> 
> Guess I will just have to ask a friend to import them... Blech.


The egg can't deliver to your area?

There are Corsairs with B-die chips as well. Your clue would be like this:

3200 14-14-14-2T 1.35 or 3000 14-14-14-2T 1.35


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> So I need some help from you guys. Could you please test if CPU-Z gives you the same Voltage as HWiNFO under the CPU section ("CPU Core Voltage (VDDCR_CPU)")?
> 
> In my case, CPU-Z shows me the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be good to know if you all refer to the actual Voltage after VDroop or something else. Thanks!


It's going to depend on the board, sensors, and what's been updated in HWinfo so far. On the AX370-G5 cpuz and the vcore readout in the motherboard monitoring section of HWinfo read the same like yours. I have 3 total vcore readouts however, and without a DMM and easy readout points it's hard to find out which is actually the right reporting, if any of them are even close.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4000 is wishful thinking.


everyone forgets that the imc only supports 2400 to start off with...


----------



## sakae48

is there anyone use gskill F4-2400C15D-16GVR?
i OC'd to 2666 and stuck on CL16. should i worry or there's no noticeable difference vs CL15 or lower?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> is there anyone use gskill F4-2400C15D-16GVR?
> i OC'd to 2666 and stuck on CL16. should i worry or there's no noticeable difference vs CL15 or lower?


Boards and platform only accepts even values for CL.

Try 14s.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> everyone forgets that the imc only supports 2400 to start off with...


You sure? Coz one user sticks to 2133 as the platform default.









We'd be lucky to get to 3733 IMO.

Also note that a lot people talk about speed (moar MHz) yet fail to follow common recommendation.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> everyone forgets that the imc only supports 2400 to start off with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? Coz one user sticks to 2133 as the platform default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be lucky to get to 3733 IMO.
> 
> Also note that a lot people talk about speed (moar MHz) yet fail to follow common recommendation.
Click to expand...

what common recommendations?

and it's weird... on a forum dedicated to overclocking - and from a professed overclocker "OMG YOU DON'T NEED THE SPEED"


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, I am using 12gb of 1333mhz at the moment vs 8gb of 1866mhz but the pc mark bench's are the same. both are 9.9.9.9.something.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fixed for ya. Should *not* be like, 14-16-16 or sort.


Yup, that's what I figured. Thanks nonetheless for the correction.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> what common recommendations?
> 
> and it's weird... on a forum dedicated to overclocking - and from a professed overclocker "*OMG YOU DON'T NEED THE SPEED*"


There's a big difference between wanting the speed and achieving the speed.








If you know how, you can. But most who know how, will not want higher speed kits.








3200 kits are perfect for Ryzen at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yup, that's what I figured. Thanks nonetheless for the correction.


I know. Just making sure. lol


----------



## herpderpsky

hey guys thx for helping me oc my 8350 i want to get a ryzen but did any one oc ecc memory by dropping down the timemigs coz i want a server/gaming pc for vm vr gaming with friends, is the single core performance good enough to splite for vms? sorry for my eng... thx:thumb:


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Boards and platform only accepts even values for CL.
> 
> Try 14s.


that sounds ridiculous.. i would like to try but i dont want to unscrew my tempered glass to clear cmos like this evening









but maybe that explains why i got CL16 on stock


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that sounds ridiculous.. i would like to try but i dont want to unscrew my tempered glass to clear cmos like this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but maybe that explains why i got CL16 on stock


Hynix Memory?

Once you set the timing, try to feed then with a little more VDIMM. Hynix accepts good timings and were pretty good at tightening til the Market got flooded with Samsung chips you know.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that sounds ridiculous.. i would like to try but i dont want to unscrew my tempered glass to clear cmos like this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but maybe that explains why i got CL16 on stock


I actually thought it was only even CL values above 2667Mhz?

I'm fairly sure odd numbers are fine below this.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hynix Memory?
> 
> Once you set the timing, try to feed then with a little more VDIMM. Hynix accepts good timings and were pretty good at tightening til the Market got flooded with Samsung chips you know.


I have no idea what gskill use on my module.. it's single rank according to cpu-z. i can only find 3200 dual rank (16G per module) version review of my module which uses samsung chips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I actually thought it was only even CL values above 2667Mhz?
> 
> I'm fairly sure odd numbers are fine below this.


owait.. it was CL15 on XMP profile (2400) and CL16 on 2133


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I have no idea what gskill use on my module.. it's single rank according to cpu-z. i can only find 3200 dual rank (16G per module) version review of my module which uses samsung chips
> owait.. it was CL15 on XMP profile (2400) and CL16 on 2133


Use AIDA 64 like this if you have one.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> right now my 2*8GB b-dies are happy @ 2933 @ 14 timings. (3200C16 LPX)


Yeah my G skill flare X 3200 kit is happy at 2933 12 CL atm, bumped the voltage up to 1.38 to get the lower timings. Runs like a dream


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Use AIDA 64 like this if you have one.




no good info








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yeah my G skill flare X 3200 kit is happy at 2933 12 CL atm, bumped the voltage up to 1.38 to get the lower timings. Runs like a dream


1.38v? sounds scary! that's 15% higher than stock


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I actually thought it was only even CL values above 2667Mhz?
> 
> I'm fairly sure odd numbers are fine below this.


I read an article the other day, think they said that CL15 is missing from the ddr4 scheme, I also think CL11 or 12 was out of the question too. they were odd in the missing part. 2 then 3-4 spaces odd.

then you got amd saying that there cpu don't like 3000mhz or 3333mhz , but lot of 3000mhz going on...?


----------



## Decoman

Reading this I am looking forward to get my Flare X ram now :] Heh, the two sticks have yet to ship from the seller, and it has been a week now since I placed my order..









2933 MHz with CL12 sounds nice.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 
> 
> no good info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38v? sounds scary! that's 15% higher than stock


I wouldnt hesitate to run 1.38v or even considerably higher.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> hey guys thx for helping me oc my 8350 i want to get a ryzen but did any one oc ecc memory by dropping down the timemigs coz i want a server/gaming pc for vm vr gaming with friends, is the single core performance good enough to splite for vms? sorry for my eng... thx:thumb:


Nobody knows. The server platform with ECC RAM isn't out yet. I wouldn't expect 4.0GHz out of a 16-core chip but who knows what a well-cooled chip with more process refinement will do? Then again there will probably be 12 core chips if not 10 and 14 also. You'll have to wait a few months.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yeah my G skill flare X 3200 kit is happy at 2933 12 CL atm, bumped the voltage up to 1.38 to get the lower timings. Runs like a dream


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I wouldnt hesitate to run 1.38v or even considerably higher.


how's the long term life time?.. are they going to degrade fast?.. like.. 5 years on heavy task?


----------



## mus1mus

More.

Most kits have 1.35V with XMP on them.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> More.
> 
> Most kits have 1.35V with XMP on them.


well.. i might try then.. just hope i dont need to open my case... again.. im afraid my hand slipped and break the glass


----------



## mus1mus

Just be careful.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I have an R7 1700 and X370 on the way, I was wondering what memory should I pair it with? 3200 MHz cas 14? Should I go higher MHz just in case they support it in the future? If so, which kits should I go with? I rather have it in white if possible or black!


----------



## MrPerforations

why not use some of your 128gb of corsair?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I have an R7 1700 and X370 on the way, I was wondering what memory should I pair it with? 3200 MHz cas 14? Should I go higher MHz just in case they support it in the future? If so, which kits should I go with? I rather have it in white if possible or black!


So far the speed has been more beneficial than the timing in terms of performance, so make sure you at least get 3200mhz.

Does your board have BLCK? If yes then definitely go faster than 3200, if not it may be a long while (if ever) that the current boards support 3600+.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I have an R7 1700 and X370 on the way, I was wondering what memory should I pair it with? 3200 MHz cas 14? Should I go higher MHz just in case they support it in the future? If so, which kits should I go with? I rather have it in white if possible or black!


While I have no clue myself I think the consensus was that 8gb single sided sticks would be best, and that they should be Samsung B-die. Perhaps the Corsair Vengance LPX, they can be found in white as well.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> So far the speed has been more beneficial than the timing in terms of performance, so make sure you at least get 3200mhz.
> 
> Does your board have BLCK? If yes then definitely go faster than 3200, if not it may be a long while (if ever) that the current boards support 3600+.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> While I have no clue myself I think the consensus was that 8gb single sided sticks would be best, and that they should be Samsung B-die. Perhaps the Corsair Vengance LPX, they can be found in white as well.


True. So take what I said, but also make sure it is Ryzen compatible. Will save you headaches (and heartaches).

Right, Scotty?


----------



## sakae48

CL12








I have no idea about the other parameters so i just leave them as is


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> why not use some of your 128gb of corsair?


Sorry to mislead you but that was I typo, I fixed it! It should say 8x2 haha and it's ddr 3


----------



## lightofhonor

Just tried ASRock BIOS 2.0. Still no 3200 and [email protected] doesn't post.

Did notice that Taichi has 3200mhz memory on the QVL list and says it supports 3200... Killer boards only say 2933.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> While I have no clue myself I think the consensus was that 8gb single sided sticks would be best, and that they should be Samsung B-die. Perhaps the Corsair Vengance LPX, they can be found in white as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> True. So take what I said, but also make sure it is Ryzen compatible. Will save you headaches (and heartaches).
> 
> Right, Scotty?


So as long as they're B-Die Samsung I should be alright? Is there a way to know if they're B-Die? I have a asrock x370 taichi on the way I think that supports blck overclock. I'm afraid of getting a 3200 MHz then later on wanting 3600 or so. Should a 3600/4000 MHz b-die Samsung downlocked to 3200 MHz with cas 14 timings be safe/ideal future proof investment? I don't quite get the ryzen compatible, is that synonymous to Samsung b-die? lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4000 is wishful thinking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You sure? Coz one user sticks to 2133 as the platform default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be lucky to get to 3733 IMO.
> 
> Also note that a lot people talk about speed (moar MHz) yet fail to follow common recommendation.


http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=481110&postcount=118


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 
> 
> CL12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about the other parameters so i just leave them as is


Nice









Try to drop the rest one step at a time.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to drop the rest one step at a time.


tested on AIDA64 and got 90-ish nS.. is that normal on Ryzen or that's too damn slow?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> So as long as they're B-Die Samsung I should be alright? Is there a way to know if they're B-Die? I have a asrock z370 taichi on the way I think that supports blck overclock. I'm afraid of getting a 3200 MHz then later on wanting 3600 or so. Should a 3600/4000 MHz b-die Samsung downlocked to 3200 MHz with cas 14 timings be safe/ideal future proof investment? I don't quite get the ryzen compatible, is that synonymous to Samsung b-die? lol


In general you can just get b-dies









But you can also try something like this: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=flare_x-_-20-232-530-_-Product


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=481110&postcount=118


That's nice.



















purrty purrty


----------



## 1TM1

Update: Ryzen 1700X and Nvidia GTX 1080 ti power usage measurements

measurements including CPU only
1700X all cores at 4000MHz
Win10 idle, 1080ti passive 56W
CPU-Z 1core, 1080ti passive 89W
CPU-Z multicore, 1080ti passive 218W
measured with CyberPower 1350PFCLCD

measurements including 1 display (Acer 272HUL)
1700X all cores at 4000MHz
Win10 idle, 1080ti passive 81W
CPU-Z 1core, 1080ti passive 113W
CPU-Z multicore, 1080ti passive 234W
measured with CyberPower 1350PFCLCD

measurements including 3 displays (Acer 272HUL) in Nvidia Surround
1700X all cores at 4000MHz
Win10 idle, 1080ti passive 137W
CPU-Z 1core, 1080ti passive 162W
CPU-Z multicore, 1080ti passive 291W
Ghost Recon Wildlands, 1080ti active 453W
measured with CyberPower 1350PFCLCD

One Air flow question: should I route cold air in through water radiator?
Currently air flows in as shown in https://pcpartpicker.com/b/zLJ8TW
A local air current loop is radiator intake-to-back exhaust. This seems to help a degree or so.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=481110&postcount=118


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purrty purrty


Just goes to show that if you want faster than 3200 you need to do BLCK


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Update: Ryzen 1700X and Nvidia GTX 1080 ti power usage measurements
> 
> measurements including CPU only
> 1700X all cores at 4000MHz
> Win10 idle, 1080ti passive 56W
> CPU-Z 1core, 1080ti passive 89W
> CPU-Z multicore, 1080ti passive 218W
> measured with CyberPower 1350PFCLCD
> 
> measurements including 1 display (Acer 272HUL)
> 1700X all cores at 4000MHz, 1080ti passive
> Win10 idle, 1080ti passive 81W
> CPU-Z 1core, 1080ti passive 113W
> CPU-Z multicore, 1080ti passive 234W
> measured with CyberPower 1350PFCLCD
> 
> measurements including 3 displays (Acer 272HUL) in Nvidia Surround
> 1700X all cores at 4000MHz, 1080ti passive
> Win10 idle, 1080ti passive 137W
> CPU-Z 1core, 1080ti passive 162W
> CPU-Z multicore, 1080ti passive 291W
> Ghost Recon Wildlands, 1080ti active 453W
> measured with CyberPower 1350PFCLCD
> 
> One Air flow question: should I route cold air in through water radiator?
> Currently air flows in as shown in https://pcpartpicker.com/b/zLJ8TW
> A local air current loop is radiator intake-to-back exhaust. This seems to help a degree or so.


how many drives and fans?.. that sounds low compared to mine


----------



## mus1mus

@sakae48

You need the latest Aida64 to compare your results with everyone.

Don't worry about AIDA64 numbers just yet.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Just goes to show that if you want faster than 3200 you need to do BLCK


You need the Crosshair 6 and nothing else. for sure.









I am waiting for Giga to release a new BIOS. If they can unlink the BCLK from the rest of the devices, I see no reason K7 can't do faster RAM. Til then, I'll continue wondering about the Crosshair.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Just goes to show that if you want faster than 3200 you need to do BLCK


For now









AMD is looking to unlock more dividers in later AGESA updates.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @sakae48
> 
> You need the latest Aida64 to compare your results with everyone.
> 
> Don't worry about AIDA64 numbers just yet.


I have AIDA64 5.90.42 already


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> how many drives and fans?.. that sounds low compared to mine


One M.2 SSD, three intake and one exhaust fan.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I'm curious if it's possible to "trick" the CPU in to thinking the RAM is actually running faster than it is, or is the infinity fabric directly tied to the memory controller? I'm guessing it is, but it would be interesting if something like that would even be possible. Maybe Zen II will let them run at independent speeds.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> how's the long term life time?.. are they going to degrade fast?.. like.. 5 years on heavy task?


Over the past 20 years that I've been overclocking, I've never had a single motherboard, processor, or memory failure. With that said, I dont think I've kept a system over three years either. I regularly have my memory set at 1.5v though.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Just goes to show that if you want faster than 3200 you need to do BLCK


That could've probably been done with a Higher divider lower BCLK, but since it was for a benchmark run, its unfavorable to do so.

Lower divider means tighter timings that we can't yet control.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I'm curious if it's possible to "trick" the CPU in to thinking the RAM is actually running faster than it is, or is the infinity fabric directly tied to the memory controller? I'm guessing it is, but it would be interesting if something like that would even be possible. Maybe Zen II will let them run at independent speeds.


No way to trick the CPU I believe. The same memory (TridentZ3200-16) on the same motherboard (X370-Pro) ran 3200 with 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X. This is CPU-dependent.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> No way to trick the CPU I believe. The same memory (TridentZ3200-16) on the same motherboard (X370-Pro) ran 3200 with 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X. This is CPU-dependent.


Yeah, I thought so. Still I think we will have to get a bit creative if we want higher performance from it in time.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I have AIDA64 5.90.42 already







compare yourself


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> One M.2 SSD, three intake and one exhaust fan.


now that makes sense.. 4 internals + 1 external drives kills my wattage









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Over the past 20 years that I've been overclocking, I've never had a single motherboard, processor, or memory failure. With that said, I dont think I've kept a system over three years either. I regularly have my memory set at 1.5v though.


1.5 even on DDR4?








i'm not that brave
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare yourself


yours sucks! mine is better! *CRIES*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare yourself


Did mine yesterday i think and my numbers were very close to you, my ram is at 2933 though.

Read: 44371MB/s
Write: 43489MB/s
Copy: 39720MB/s


----------



## THUMPer1

If your BIOS doesn't have the ability to set p-state clocks. What else can you use?


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> now that makes sense.. 4 internals + 1 external drives kills my wattage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 even on DDR4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not that brave
> yours sucks! mine is better! *CRIES*


LOL


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> If your BIOS doesn't have the ability to set p-state clocks. What else can you use?


multiplier OC like previous gen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> LOL


does core clocks affect the memory bandwidth?.. i noticed your CPU is like 200MHz faster


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Did mine yesterday i think and my numbers were very close to you, my ram is at 2933 though.
> 
> Read: 44371MB/s
> Write: 43489MB/s
> Copy: 39720MB/s


Nice! I think it will effect if you close most services and programs in the background. Didn't do it..but curious..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> multiplier OC like previous gen
> does core clocks affect the memory bandwidth?.. i noticed your CPU is like 200MHz faster


Yes but maybe he wants to down-clock the speeds @ IDLE ?!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Yes but maybe he wants to down-clock the speeds @ IDLE ?!


that could be the case.. that will be hopeless then..

it seems like i'll stay on my current clock speed and lower the timing.. higher clocks doesnt seems that useful for now.. aaaaannnddd I used 1.3kWh today.. *screeeechhh*


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What speeds are the fans running at?
> 
> Ambient?
> 
> Can you feel the back of the socket heating up?


I got pushing Vardars on the 480 Monsta. They ran at 1000rpm, I guess I can allow them to go to 1850rpm when the 'cpu' temperature reaches a certain threshold. It's way too loud but I'd never use anything that would create such a load for hours on end aside from testing anyway, so it's acceptable. Now they turn up to 1600rpm, seemingly keeping Tdie at 70.5C after 3 hours of AVX Linpack with 90% memory usage. Well, there is this 78C sign but that was only a split second.

The backplate gets hot. Let's say that the first second touching it feels too hot, but then your skin adjusts to the temperature a bit. Not comfortable, but not burning either.

Loop is as follows:
Res -> Pump -> 480 Monsta -> GPU -> CPU -> RS360 -> SENSOR -> Res.

Room temperature is about 24C. Sensor at idle gives about 30.5C. At full CPU load (thus GPU being idle) it rises to 35.5C

Think I'm going to do a quick high voltage run to see how much it increases temps. Probably fits into the category 'questionable ideas'.


----------



## Mega Man

Not stable yet throwing up whea errors ( mainly during sleep .... ) trying something different

but yea Hynix sticks @3200







booting reliably


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not stable yet throwing up whea errors ( mainly during sleep .... ) trying something different
> 
> but yea Hynix sticks @3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booting reliably


because I'm silly/stupid, how are we checking WHEA errors?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Just tried ASRock BIOS 2.0. Still no 3200 and [email protected] doesn't post.
> 
> Did notice that Taichi has 3200mhz memory on the QVL list and says it supports 3200... Killer boards only say 2933.


I reverted back to 1.60 and life is much prettier now


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/0_100

dont hesitate to ask. only stupid question is one not asked


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I reverted back to 1.60 and life is much prettier now


Well everything that worked at 1.6 (or 1.63) still works on 2.0, just nothing really new works









That being said, a few benchmarks did go up with the new AGESA code.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Well everything that worked at 1.6 (or 1.63) still works on 2.0, just nothing really new works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, a few benchmarks did go up with the new AGESA code.


My memory bandwidth decreased with 1.93a/2.0 and overclocking is more unstable than before, I liked the oc profiles though. Hope 2.10 or higher are better bioses than this one.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> My memory bandwidth decreased with 1.93a/2.0 and overclocking is more unstable than before, I liked the oc profiles though. Hope 2.10 or higher are better bioses than this one.


what was your bandwidth before and after?


----------



## herpderpsky

dont they work on all bords? ecc i mean


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that could be the case.. that will be hopeless then..
> 
> it seems like i'll stay on my current clock speed and lower the timing.. higher clocks doesnt seems that useful for now.. aaaaannnddd I used 1.3kWh today.. *screeeechhh*


Lol


----------



## HeliXpc

new updates from AMD









https://www.techpowerup.com/231997/amd-community-update-bios-updates-patches-performance-improvements


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> I got pushing Vardars on the 480 Monsta. They ran at 1000rpm, I guess I can allow them to go to 1850rpm when the 'cpu' temperature reaches a certain threshold. It's way too loud but I'd never use anything that would create such a load for hours on end aside from testing anyway, so it's acceptable. Now they turn up to 1600rpm, seemingly keeping Tdie at 70.5C after 3 hours of AVX Linpack with 90% memory usage. Well, there is this 78C sign but that was only a split second.
> 
> The backplate gets hot. Let's say that the first second touching it feels too hot, but then your skin adjusts to the temperature a bit. Not comfortable, but not burning either.
> 
> Loop is as follows:
> Res -> Pump -> 480 Monsta -> GPU -> CPU -> RS360 -> SENSOR -> Res.
> 
> Room temperature is about 24C. Sensor at idle gives about 30.5C. At full CPU load (thus GPU being idle) it rises to 35.5C
> 
> Think I'm going to do a quick high voltage run to see how much it increases temps. Probably fits into the category 'questionable ideas'.


Doesn't really help all that much, the CPU will run "hot" no matter what. My 1700x at stock is at 60-65*c under load, and that is on a dual 480 monsta set-up with push/pull fans (and a single Tahiti GPU in the same loop). my run is pump -> GPU/CPU block in parallel -> rad -> rad -> reservoir -> pump.

So it probably gives you a bit of extra performance, but I doubt it will give you as much as you want.

Just... ignore all that


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> what was your bandwidth before and after?


1.93a (same as 2.0)









1.60


----------



## Scotty99

How are you guys on 1.93 or 2.0 bios getting clocks to come down? All i change in bios is multi and offset volts and its pegging all my cores at 3800, yes its still on balanced power profile.

Edit:
Just went to check processor states, they are GONE lol.

What in the actual hell is this? I can only set system cooling policy under processor power management. Also voltage core is not going below ~1.232v, previous bios with same settings it would go all way down to .912v.

Is asrock forcing us to overclock with P states now too?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How are you guys on 1.93 or 2.0 bios getting clocks to come down? All i change in bios is multi and offset volts and its pegging all my cores at 3800, yes its still on balanced power profile.
> 
> Edit:
> Just went to check processor states, they are GONE lol.
> 
> What in the actual hell is this? I can only set system cooling policy under processor power management. Also voltage core is not going below ~1.232v, previous bios with same settings it would go all way down to .912v.
> 
> Is asrock forcing us to overclock with P states now too?


pretty much, pstates.

but it's super simple - set all cpu settings to default/auto (save/reboot here)

set offset voltage to the same if you were doing mutli overclocking.
go into pstate 0 - set custom
set FID to your overclock - don't touch anything else (vid should be near like 3a - 1187500) - save restart.

in windows, 2 options;
set balanced power settings, or edit high performance with a lower min.

there were 2-3 pages of me being dumb and not understanding this, but on a Killer SLI, or a Fatal1ty K4 - this works.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Why is everyone recommending 3000 or 3200cl14 when the GSKILL 3600cl16 (16-16-16-36 variant for sure. I have them) are also Samsung B-die and run great at 3200 c14 on Ryzen and are around the same price.
New Bios are coming and when support gets better I have a feeling you will wish you had gone for faster than 3200.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> 1.93a (same as 2.0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.60


Your latency went down









Would be interesting to see if the small latency gain outdid the small throughput loss.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. Aren't they rare?

Also note, to recommend is different from buying one. Surely, some guys will question a 3600 or even 4000 B-Die recommendation when they know for a fact that they can't run them at that speed.










Don't worry, once the dust settles in, even the 3200 kits will run at 3600 or 3733 when supported. B-Dies are overclockers. Pretty good for that matter. See my sig. if they can run at that speed on X99, they will surely run the same on dual.









FWIW, I have reached 3666 on X99 but that was more of a platform limit than the RAM.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Your latency went down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see if the small latency gain outdid the small throughput loss.


Yes memory latency was better, but as I said overclocking is much more unstable on 1.93a/2.0, chipset voltage has raised to 1.1V on default 2.0 bios vs 1.072V on default 1.60 bios, don't know why they raised the chipset voltage.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Why is everyone recommending 3000 or 3200cl14 when the GSKILL 3600cl16 (16-16-16-36 variant for sure. I have them) are also Samsung B-die and run great at 3200 c14 on Ryzen and are around the same price.
> New Bios are coming and when support gets better I have a feeling you will wish you had gone for faster than 3200.


3600CL16 least in Canada is another 20$ more, its what I bought. And yes it works the exact same.

Everything after 3200CL14 is small price increments, and theres a point where you just have to stop and go xD... no more 300$'s after taxes for 16gb of ram is already too much


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Why is everyone recommending 3000 or 3200cl14 when the GSKILL 3600cl16 (16-16-16-36 variant for sure. I have them) are also Samsung B-die and run great at 3200 c14 on Ryzen and are around the same price.
> New Bios are coming and when support gets better I have a feeling you will wish you had gone for faster than 3200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. Aren't they rare?
> 
> Also note, to recommend is different from buying one. Surely, some guys will question a 3600 or even 4000 B-Die recommendation when they know for a fact that they can't run them at that speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, once the dust settles in, even the 3200 kits will run at 3600 or 3733 when supported. B-Dies are overclockers. Pretty good for that matter. See my sig. if they can run at that speed on X99, they will surely run the same on dual.


And just because they are b-dies doesn't mean they work correctly now


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> pretty much, pstates.
> 
> but it's super simple - set all cpu settings to default/auto (save/reboot here)
> 
> set offset voltage to the same if you were doing mutli overclocking.
> go into pstate 0 - set custom
> set FID to your overclock - don't touch anything else (vid should be near like 3a - 1187500) - save restart.
> 
> in windows, 2 options;
> set balanced power settings, or edit high performance with a lower min.
> 
> there were 2-3 pages of me being dumb and not understanding this, but on a Killer SLI, or a Fatal1ty K4 - this works.


Wait what do you mean by set fid to your overclock? In that field is random numbers what would I enter for 3800?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Why is everyone recommending 3000 or 3200cl14 when the GSKILL 3600cl16 (16-16-16-36 variant for sure. I have them) are also Samsung B-die and run great at 3200 c14 on Ryzen and are around the same price.
> New Bios are coming and when support gets better I have a feeling you will wish you had gone for faster than 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. Aren't they rare?
> 
> Also note, to recommend is different from buying one. Surely, some guys will question a 3600 or even 4000 B-Die recommendation when they know for a fact that they can't run them at that speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, once the dust settles in, even the 3200 kits will run at 3600 or 3733 when supported. B-Dies are overclockers. Pretty good for that matter. See my sig. if they can run at that speed on X99, they will surely run the same on dual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just because they are b-dies doesn't mean they work correctly now
Click to expand...

I set my 3600C16 to 14-14-14-34 3200mhz no problem. It wouldn't boot at 3600 of course. I hadn't tried tweaking it yet to see how high I could get it.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait what do you mean by set fid to your overclock? In that field is random numbers what would I enter for 3800?


98
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I set my 3600C16 to 14-14-14-34 3200mhz no problem. It wouldn't boot at 3600 of course. I hadn't tried tweaking it yet to see how high I could get it.


Can't even get these to boot at CL16 2933.


----------



## mus1mus

It's more board-specific at the moment. Just ask Gigabyte K7/G5 and MSI Titanium owners.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait what do you mean by set fid to your overclock? In that field is random numbers what would I enter for 3800?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5z6e0n/ryzen_master_vs_bios_overclocking/devnwaq/%5B/URL


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 98
> Can't even get these to boot at CL16 2933.


On my phone ATM lol, when I switched volts to 1.25 on oc tweaker page it changed p state 1 to custom as well is this normal or should I put it back to auto


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> pretty much, pstates.
> 
> but it's super simple - set all cpu settings to default/auto (save/reboot here)
> 
> set offset voltage to the same if you were doing mutli overclocking.
> go into pstate 0 - set custom
> set FID to your overclock - don't touch anything else (vid should be near like 3a - 1187500) - save restart.
> 
> in windows, 2 options;
> set balanced power settings, or edit high performance with a lower min.
> 
> there were 2-3 pages of me being dumb and not understanding this, but on a Killer SLI, or a Fatal1ty K4 - this works.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what do you mean by set fid to your overclock? In that field is random numbers what would I enter for 3800?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait what do you mean by set fid to your overclock? In that field is random numbers what would I enter for 3800?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5z6e0n/ryzen_master_vs_bios_overclocking/devnwaq/%5B/URL
Click to expand...

and :
ID (Clock Speed)

90 - 3600mhz
91 = 3625
92 = 3650
93 = 3675
94 = 3700
95 = 3725
96 = 3750
97 = 3775
98 = 3800
99 = 3825,
9a = 3850
9b = 3875
9c = 3900
9d = 3925
9e = 3950
9f = 3975
a0 = 4000
a1 = 4025
a2 = 4050
a3 = 4075
a4 = 4100
a5 = 4125
a6 = 4150
a7 = 4175
a8 = 4200
a9 = 4225
aa = 4250
ab = 4275
ac = 4300
ad = ugh you win the lottery.

Values for DID (Increment adjustment adjuster and or bclk adjustments

8 = 25 mhz increments
9 =22.2196
a = 20
b = 18.18
c = 16.667
d (final recommendation) = 15.384mhz - 3943mhz cap).

Values for VID Voltage Control

30 = 1.25v
2f = 1.256v
2e, 1.2562v
2d = 1.268
2c = 1.275v
2b = 1.2812v
2a = 1.287v
29 = 1.293v
28 = 1.3v
27 = 1.3062v
26 = 1.3125v
25 = 1.318v
24 = 1.325v
23 = 1.3312v
22 = 1.3375v
21 = 1.343v
20 = 1.35v
1f = 1.356v
1e = 1.3625v
1d = 1.368v
1c = 1.375v
1b = 1.3812v
1a = 1.3875v
19 = 1.3937v
18 = 1.4v
17 = 1.406v
16 = 1.4125v
15 = 1.418v
14 = 1.425v
13 = 1.4321v
12 = 1.4375v
11 = 1.443v
10 = 1.45v


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> And just because they are b-dies doesn't mean they work correctly now


I think your software got it wrong or those were really crappy binned Samsung cause the Gskill 3200 c16 is almost always Hynix. It's the 3200 c14 that are Samsung.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait what do you mean by set fid to your overclock? In that field is random numbers what would I enter for 3800?
> 
> 
> 
> 98
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I set my 3600C16 to 14-14-14-34 3200mhz no problem. It wouldn't boot at 3600 of course. I hadn't tried tweaking it yet to see how high I could get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't even get these to boot at CL16 2933.
Click to expand...

Cl16 wouldn't boot at 3200, needed to be CL14 with those timings.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> I think your software for it wrong or those were really crappy binned Samsung cause the Gskill 3200 c16 is almost always Hynix. It's the 3200 c14 that are Samsung.


The 16-18-18-36 ones are Hynix, this is 16-16-16-36.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> and :
> ID (Clock Speed)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 90 - 3600mhz
> 91 = 3625
> 92 = 3650
> 93 = 3675
> 94 = 3700
> 95 = 3725
> 96 = 3750
> 97 = 3775
> 98 = 3800
> 99 = 3825,
> 9a = 3850
> 9b = 3875
> 9c = 3900
> 9d = 3925
> 9e = 3950
> 9f = 3975
> a0 = 4000
> a1 = 4025
> a2 = 4050
> a3 = 4075
> a4 = 4100
> a5 = 4125
> a6 = 4150
> a7 = 4175
> a8 = 4200
> a9 = 4225
> aa = 4250
> ab = 4275
> ac = 4300
> ad = ugh you win the lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> Values for DID (Increment adjustment adjuster and or bclk adjustments
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 = 25 mhz increments
> 9 =22.2196
> a = 20
> b = 18.18
> c = 16.667
> d (final recommendation) = 15.384mhz - 3943mhz cap).
> 
> 
> 
> Values for VID Voltage Control
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 30 = 1.25v
> 2f = 1.256v
> 2e, 1.2562v
> 2d = 1.268
> 2c = 1.275v
> 2b = 1.2812v
> 2a = 1.287v
> 29 = 1.293v
> 28 = 1.3v
> 27 = 1.3062v
> 26 = 1.3125v
> 25 = 1.318v
> 24 = 1.325v
> 23 = 1.3312v
> 22 = 1.3375v
> 21 = 1.343v
> 20 = 1.35v
> 1f = 1.356v
> 1e = 1.3625v
> 1d = 1.368v
> 1c = 1.375v
> 1b = 1.3812v
> 1a = 1.3875v
> 19 = 1.3937v
> 18 = 1.4v
> 17 = 1.406v
> 16 = 1.4125v
> 15 = 1.418v
> 14 = 1.425v
> 13 = 1.4321v
> 12 = 1.4375v
> 11 = 1.443v
> 10 = 1.45v


Didn't I just say that?


----------



## Scotty99

Oh I see vid is where you change volts, thanks it all makess sense now lol


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> So I need some help from you guys. Could you please test if CPU-Z gives you the same Voltage as HWiNFO under the CPU section ("CPU Core Voltage (VDDCR_CPU)")?
> 
> In my case, CPU-Z shows me the following:
> 
> 
> Would be good to know if you all refer to the actual Voltage after VDroop or something else. Thanks!


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> The 16-18-18-36 ones are Hynix, this is 16-16-16-36.


That could be but Newegg has a feature that let's you chat w gskill directly about products. I completely abused that feature and asked about 10 or so different models of gskill mem (3200 and 3600 models)and the only ones that I was told would be for sure Samsung were 3200 c14 and 3600 c16 . Specifically asked on the Ram you mentioned and it sounded like it wasn't a sure thing to get Sammy w that kit.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh so im in windows now, the OC did not work.

Only things i changed were FID to 98 (3.8) and VID to 30 (1.25) under P state 0 didnt touch anything else. CPU only boosts to 2700 on all cores.

Also the core volts are only going up to 1.056. Do i need to touch anything besides VID and FID in p state O?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> I think your software got it wrong or those were really crappy binned Samsung cause the Gskill 3200 c16 is almost always Hynix. It's the 3200 c14 that are Samsung.


Depends on XMP Programming.

There used to be a time where even users can program RAM kits to whatever Profile they wanna make.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Cl16 wouldn't boot at 3200, needed to be CL14 with those timings.


Again, board specific. In the olden days or CH6, you needed to start your RAM at 2666 > then > 2933 to get them to pass training and work your way up the BCLK for 3200. Some boards just can't.

If 14-14-14-14 works, there's no reason 16-16-16-16 would not.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh so im in windows now, the OC did not work.
> 
> Only things i changed were FID to 98 (3.8) and VID to 30 (1.25) under P state 0 didnt touch anything else. CPU only boosts to 2700 on all cores.
> 
> Also the core volts are only going up to 1.056. Do i need to touch anything besides VID and FID in p state O?


Don't touch VID, that can't change.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Don't touch VID, that can't change.


This is so confusing lol. Do i change the volts on the OC tweaker page or in the P state? The only thing that changes volts in the P state is the VID.

When i change the volts on OC tweaker page that sets both p state 0 and p state 1 to "custom", i was told earlier i shouldnt change anything in p state 1.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This is so confusing lol. Do i change the volts on the OC tweaker page or in the P state? The only thing that changes volts in the P state is the VID.


Keep VID at default and use the Tweaker page to set an offset voltage


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Don't touch VID, that can't change.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so confusing lol. Do i change the volts on the OC tweaker page or in the P state? The only thing that changes volts in the P state is the VID.
> 
> When i change the volts on OC tweaker page that sets both p state 0 and p state 1 to "custom", i was told earlier i shouldnt change anything in p state 1.
Click to expand...

he's right, ONLY change the FID in that.
then go set your offset Vcore.

to get it back you need to set to auto, save and reboot - then go change your FID.

and this is only pstate0. the rest stay on auto.

and 100% on the confusing part...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> he's right, ONLY change the FID in that.
> then go set your offset Vcore.
> 
> to get it back you need to set to auto, save and reboot - then go change your FID.
> 
> and this is only pstate0. the rest stay on auto.
> 
> and 100% on the confusing part...


When you say change offset voltage do you mean with the values under offset, or do you mean manually enter volts in the box that appears when you select manual multiplier and voltage at the top of the OC tweaker page ? (this was new with 1.93 and 2.0).


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> That could be but Newegg has a feature that let's you chat w gskill directly about products. I completely abused that feature and asked about 10 or so different models of gskill mem (3200 and 3600 models)and the only ones that I was told would be for sure Samsung were 3200 c14 and 3600 c16 . Specifically asked on the Ram you mentioned and it sounded like it wasn't a sure thing to get Sammy w that kit.


Eh, well looks like I got lucky then









Aida64 said Samsung too but didn't give the serial number.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> he's right, ONLY change the FID in that.
> then go set your offset Vcore.
> 
> to get it back you need to set to auto, save and reboot - then go change your FID.
> 
> and this is only pstate0. the rest stay on auto.
> 
> and 100% on the confusing part...
> 
> 
> 
> When you say change offset voltage do you mean with the values under offset, or do you mean manually enter volts in the box that appears when you select manual multiplier and voltage at the top of the OC tweaker page ? (this was new with 1.93 and 2.0).
Click to expand...

I would give you a picture, but I'm a bit far from my system,

in the OC tweaker main screen - go down to : Voltage Configuration

CHANGE : CPU Vcore Voltage to "offset mode"
CHANGE : offset to match your offset from previous stable overclock (in my case it was like 17500)
CHANGE : CPU Load-Line Calibration to : 2-3 (I use 1-2)


----------



## Scotty99

Ok so i got the OC in right, but the numbers are all over the place lol.

Im running a CPU-z stress test right now, it is going from 17500 up to 18300 (where is usually stays).

Something is definitely goofy here. All i changed in bios is fid to 98, and offset volts to 3125 (loads to 1.248 in windows same as before).


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok so i got the OC in right, but the numbers are all over the place lol.
> 
> Im running a CPU-z stress test right now, it is going from 17500 up to 18300 (where is usually stays).
> 
> Something is definitely goofy here. All i changed in bios is fid to 98, and offset volts to 3125 (loads to 1.248 in windows same as before).


i've always had it jump up 1 offset value.
you can reduce that a bit by going with 1-2 LLC values.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> i've always had it jump up 1 offset value.
> you can reduce that a bit by going with 1-2 LLC values.


No the numbers are right in regards to volts/clocks but im not sure if this is the "proper" way to do this lol. CPU-z is all over the place, before it would stay at 18500 ish the entire stress test, this time it is all over the place dipping down to 1700 and back up again constantly.

Hmm maybe its just a bug with CPU-z, cinebench scores seem normal (1600 with 3800 and 2400 ram).


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> i've always had it jump up 1 offset value.
> you can reduce that a bit by going with 1-2 LLC values.
> 
> 
> 
> No the numbers are right in regards to volts/clocks but im not sure if this is the "proper" way to do this lol. CPU-z is all over the place, before it would stay at 18500 ish the entire stress test, this time it is all over the place dipping down to 1700 and back up again constantly.
Click to expand...

this is the "MORE" correct way to be honest - you are no longer maxing the CPU to x39 at all times, you are only maxing out top load.

you can test this by doing cinebench - first one will be lower - but if you just click run again instantly 2-3 times in a row, it will even out around your top score.

TL;DR - cpu-z isn't stressful enough.

EDIT :
feel free to go to the multi overclock way; there is nothing wrong with it really - you still get the same top end results.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> this is the "MORE" correct way to be honest - you are no longer maxing the CPU to x39 at all times, you are only maxing out top load.
> 
> you can test this by doing cinebench - first one will be lower - but if you just click run again instantly 2-3 times in a row, it will even out around your top score.
> 
> TL;DR - cpu-z isn't stressful enough.


Ya it must be something goofy with cpu-z, cinebench seems normal.

Guess ill try out this P state stuff, my ram is still stuck at 2400 but what do you do lol. (i sent back 4000 kit, couldnt stomach 190 bucks for 16gb's of ram, that is a 144hz monitor lol).

Thanks for tips guys, but to make this easier for people all you need to say is this:

1. Reset bios to default F10 and get back into bios.
2. Set offset values to what they were previously (for me that was 3125, 1.248 load volts)
3. Change FID to corresponding number for clockrate, with a chart relating the values.

: )


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> this is the "MORE" correct way to be honest - you are no longer maxing the CPU to x39 at all times, you are only maxing out top load.
> 
> you can test this by doing cinebench - first one will be lower - but if you just click run again instantly 2-3 times in a row, it will even out around your top score.
> 
> TL;DR - cpu-z isn't stressful enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it must be something goofy with cpu-z, cinebench seems normal.
> 
> Guess ill try out this P state stuff, my ram is still stuck at 2400 but what do you do lol. (i sent back 4000 kit, couldnt stomach 190 bucks for 16gb's of ram, that is a 144hz monitor lol).
Click to expand...

i just got lucky and my 3200 runs at 2933 - lol


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> i just got lucky and my 3200 runs at 2933 - lol


Ya the 4000 kit i have can do 2933 but for it to be stable i need way more CPU voltage, i didnt see enough gains in benchmarks or games to justify buying a new CPU cooler just to get ram speed up lol.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Man sounds like I am glad I went w gigabyte . My x370 is reaching proper speeds with minor tuning . As far as voltage it's straight forward . CPU and DDR voltage are all that is needed so far.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Man sounds like I am glad I went w gigabyte . My x370 is reaching proper speeds with minor tuning . As far as voltage it's straight forward . CPU and DDR voltage are all that is needed so far.


Actually nothing could have been simpler for P states, once you understand it. Its the exact same as multi+offset volts but now its FID+offset volts. Just takes a few extra seconds to navigate into the P state section.

As for my ram thing its weird:

1. 2400 ram with 3800 overclock is 100% stable with 1.24v
2. 4000 ram set at 2933 with same 3800 overclock needs MORE than 1.28v (that was as high as i was willing to test with stock cooler) and i was still getting whea cpu cache 0 errors.

So my options were:
1. Send back the 190 dollar ram
2. Keep the ram and buy a CPU cooler just to get 2933 to function (still wouldn boot at 3200)

Think ill save the 250 bucks and be happy with the pretty stock cooler and 2400 ram for now.


----------



## thigobr

Is there someone compiling a list of steppings <-> max overclock as in the good old times of the Athlon XP? E.g. 1705SUT


----------



## kert06

What should i try next? Wait for new bios? Since the 2.0 bios update on ASRock X370 Killer SLI, i can now go to 2400mhz memory. Before that i couldnt get past 2133.

Current prime95 stable settings:

3.9ghz @ 1.325V
2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)

Thx.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> What should i try next? Wait for new bios? Since the 2.0 bios update on ASRock X370 Killer SLI, i can now go to 2400mhz memory. Before that i couldnt get past 2133.
> 
> Current prime95 stable settings:
> 
> 3.9ghz @ 1.325V
> 2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
> 
> Thx.


Looks fine to me, i guess you either wait for better ram compatibility like me (also stuck at 2400) or buy a cas 14 set of samsung ram which will run at 2933.

Cheapest set of these are 160 bucks right now.


----------



## kert06

What should i try next? I have 3000mhz rated memory sticks (2x8gb). But can't seem to get higher than 2400.

Current stable settings:

3.9ghz @ 1.325V
2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Looks fine to me, i guess you either wait for better ram compatibility like me (also stuck at 2400) or buy a cas 14 set of samsung ram which will run at 2933.
> 
> Cheapest set of these are 160 bucks right now.


My chips are SK-Hynix and ram is Intel branded, do you think there will be compability, ever? I'd really like to go 2933, even if it's 4-5 months later, i guess i'll wait and see.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> What should i try next? I have 3000mhz rated memory sticks (2x8gb). But can't seem to get higher than 2400.
> 
> Current stable settings:
> 
> 3.9ghz @ 1.325V
> 2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V
> My chips are SK-Hynix and ram is Intel branded, do you think there will be compability, ever? I'd really like to go 2933, even if it's 4-5 months later, i guess i'll wait and see.


Mine are hynix as well, i would assume they would have to hit rated speeds eventually or AMD would have a lot of pissed off customers lol.

Not even the samsung stuff is hitting 3200 on these boards, only 2933.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> What should i try next? Wait for new bios? Since the 2.0 bios update on ASRock X370 Killer SLI, i can now go to 2400mhz memory. Before that i couldnt get past 2133.
> 
> Current prime95 stable settings:
> 
> 3.9ghz @ 1.325V
> 2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
> 
> Thx.


Have you tried 2666/2933 with higher volts/relaxed timings?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried 2666/2933 with higher volts/relaxed timings?


If he has a kit similar to mine, they are STUCK at 2400 lol.

I tried everything suggested in this thread with cas latency of something like 24 or 28, they just simply wont boot above 2400.


----------



## kert06

Yeah, i have trie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried 2666/2933 with higher volts/relaxed timings?


Yeah, i have, they wont go over 2400.
I guess i'll wait


----------



## Scotty99

Feel like this thread is slowly turning into a x370 killer owners club, so many people with this board now lol.


----------



## kert06

I picked the board because it's pricepoint is good for me, also vrm-solution is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Feel like this thread is slowly turning into a x370 killer owners club, so many people with this board now lol.


So far i can't complain about it, thought about going B350 Pro4 first, but glad i didn't.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i like it overall as well, i just noticed the z270 killer is the best selling z270 board....wouldnt surprise me if that happens on AMD side too.


----------



## 92blueludesi

x370 killer here too. got it when it was released on newegg and have had zero issues running 3.8ghz all cores and 2400mhz hyperx memory. will wait for the bios to mature before buying faster memory


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> x370 killer here too. got it when it was released on newegg and have had zero issues running 3.8ghz all cores and 2400mhz hyperx memory. will wait for the bios to mature before buying faster memory


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Yeah, i have trie
> Yeah, i have, they wont go over 2400.
> I guess i'll wait


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If he has a kit similar to mine, they are STUCK at 2400 lol.
> 
> I tried everything suggested in this thread with cas latency of something like 24 or 28, they just simply wont boot above 2400.


The good news is you aren't miss TOO much.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/12.html

Funny that [email protected] is faster than [email protected] Bandwidth is King.


----------



## Scotty99

Know whats really weird about my memory? I can run it at cas 15 but not xmp timings (16 18 18 38). At 2400 i mean.

There is certainly some weird bug with ryzen and hynix memory right now, or at least this particular board.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Know whats really weird about my memory? I can run it at cas 15 but not xmp timings (16 18 18 38). At 2400 i mean.
> 
> There is certainly some weird bug with ryzen and hynix memory right now, or at least this particular board.


I can get XMP at 2666, but not 2933. 3200 now boots rather easily, but crashes in Windows.

At 3200 I've gotten it to run Cinebench a dozen times in a row, but IBT fails two loops in with results not matching.

With BLCK I'm sure we'd all be up at least one notch with RAM speed.


----------



## h2323

What benchmark would show Ryzen's performance as a 4k plex server?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I can get XMP at 2666, but not 2933. 3200 now boots rather easily, but crashes in Windows.
> 
> At 3200 I've gotten it to run Cinebench a dozen times in a row, but IBT fails two loops in with results not matching.
> 
> With BLCK I'm sure we'd all be up at least one notch with RAM speed.


Exactly the same behaviour here, but at least mine works at 2933 cl14


----------



## Scotty99

Welp i decided to stay in the club for now, not gonna change to intel cause one old ass unoptimized game does not play well with ryzen. I just fired up SWTOR and on a fairly busy planet its butter smooth 100-120 FPS.

Happy with the experience overall, 330 dollars for a 8 core CPU with a cool looking stock cooler i can OC to 3.8ghz on, ya intel cant touch that value.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Exactly the same behaviour here, but at least mine works at 2933 cl14


Looking at your available timings and samsung part number it looks like we have the exact same memory, but mine is double sided for 16gb a stick. Guess that improves my odds of hitting 3600 down the road









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Welp i decided to stay in the club for now, not gonna change to intel cause one old ass unoptimized game does not play well with ryzen. I just fired up SWTOR and on a fairly busy planet its butter smooth 100-120 FPS.
> 
> Happy with the experience overall, 330 dollars for a CPU with a cool looking stock cooler i can OC to 3.8ghz on, ya intel cant touch that value.


























although, knowing Blizzard, wouldn't be too shocked if a patch eventually came out to boost performance.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya you never know, WoW got a dx11 patch when no one expected it maybe they will do a dx12 one if the game stays popular


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'll be honest I want my ram running minimum full speed but otherwise I'm rather happy with the performance of this CPU. It sits at 3.7 consistently and that speed increase over my 8350 is substantial. I'm a happy camper lol. Maybe down the line when things are more sorted I'll start thinking about OC'ing again.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Please read my comment! Im saying NOT WORTH... not saying its better or worst...
> Here is Europe 1800x = ~599 euro, and 1700 is ~399 euro... Are you going to pay 200 euro extra for a potential 100-300mhz extra ???
> that much extra money for 3-5% more clockspeeds!? make your own calculation mate!


I paid $499 for my 1800x because I wanted the best Ryzen AMD had to offer. It was a "take my moneh" kind of moment. I have no regrets. AMD deserves a pat on the back for this product.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> do you folks not sleep?


No rest for the wicked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that sounds ridiculous.. i would like to try but i dont want to unscrew my tempered glass to clear cmos like this evening t


That's why it's nice to have a UEFI reset button on the back of the board, so that you don't have to open up the case to do that stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 1.38v? sounds scary! that's 15% higher than stock


Depends on what you consider stock.

All DDR4 is specced to run at 1.2v by JEDEC standards. That doesn't say much about the voltage tolerance of the processes used to produce the DDR4 ICs. OC DDR4 targets 1.35v as a semi-arbitrary industry standard.

If you follow the old 10% rule, your max vDIMM should either be 1.32v or 1.485v. I split the difference and stick to 1.40v for everyday stuff. I ran DDR3 @ 1.7v for about two years and had no problems, so 1.4v on DDR4 should be no problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I have an R7 1700 and X370 on the way, I was wondering what memory should I pair it with? 3200 MHz cas 14? Should I go higher MHz just in case they support it in the future? If so, which kits should I go with? I rather have it in white if possible or black!


All DDR4-3466 and higher in 8GB on the market is Samsung B-die, and it's almost guaranteed to be single-rank. If you are going to buy anything, buy DDR4-3466 or better in 8GB DIMM sizes. 4GB DIMMS at those speeds is usually Samsung E-die which isn't quite as good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> While I have no clue myself I think the consensus was that 8gb single sided sticks would be best, and that they should be Samsung B-die. Perhaps the Corsair Vengance LPX, they can be found in white as well.


Beware, some of the Vengeance LPX has Hynix ICs. Hell even some of the Dominators use Hynix. Don't get the low-clock stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Why is everyone recommending 3000 or 3200cl14 when the GSKILL 3600cl16 (16-16-16-36 variant for sure. I have them) are also Samsung B-die and run great at 3200 c14 on Ryzen and are around the same price.
> New Bios are coming and when support gets better I have a feeling you will wish you had gone for faster than 3200.


Exactly, some of the high-bin kits are about the same price as the low-latency, low-speed stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Funny that [email protected] is faster than [email protected] Bandwidth is King.


Infinity Fabric bandwidth is king.


----------



## finalheaven

This is incredible:






Apparently, it's not Ryzen (being CPU-limited) cause such a large discrepancy in gaming frame rates but API-limitation. Nvidia's API was the problem.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's not Ryzen (being CPU-limited) cause such a large discrepancy in gaming frame rates but API-limitation. Nvidia's API was the problem.


Saw that video just a little bit earlier. It's quite crazy.

That means that Ryzen + Vega will be a seriously hot ticket item.


----------



## Scotty99

That cant be right tho, there has to be laws against that kinda thing. I have a 1060 with my ryzen and besides one game everything plays spectacular.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I'll be honest I want my ram running minimum full speed but otherwise I'm rather happy with the performance of this CPU. It sits at 3.7 consistently and that speed increase over my 8350 is substantial. I'm a happy camper lol. Maybe down the line when things are more sorted I'll start thinking about OC'ing again.


I got my 3200 ripjaws for cheaper than any current 2133 or 2400 kit so i can be patient lol.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's more board-specific at the moment. Just ask Gigabyte K7/G5 and MSI Titanium owners.


My gigabyte Auros 5 has no issue with 3600c16. But strap only let's me run 3200c14 for now . Setup was easy literally booted at stock speed just to make sure . Then rebooted and set up 3200 booted up first try and hasn't given me any trouble.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I got my 3200 ripjaws for cheaper than any current 2133 or 2400 kit so i can be patient lol.


Same here. My kit is now $100 more than I paid, and still $40 cheaper than any comparable kit.

Chatted with G.Skill and they said anything over 16GB isn't really going to work right now on Ryzen, so unless I get less RAM I am better off sticking with what I have.


----------



## kert06

Ram has been rising for a year now and i can't see it stopping. Make it stop!


----------



## gupsterg

It seems I owe you a +rep @Scotty99







, here is R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz ACB OC @ ~1.35V running 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T @ 1.35V and SOC is just 0.950V (may lower later)







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It seems I owe you a +rep @Scotty99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here is R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz ACB OC @ ~1.35V running 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T @ 1.35V and SOC is just 0.950V (may lower later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya at least for mine SOC nor ram voltage did anything to remove errors, got less and less the more CPU volts i gave it (stopped at 1.28 tho cause stock cooler).

Not sure if this is common on DDR4 but before people start raising soc or ram volts they should try cpu voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

1.35V VDIMM is stock for F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.

SOC on this 2nd R7 1700 if set to 0.875V manually in UEFI, matches stock UEFI settings (measured via DMM). I raised it to 0.950V SOC only as my 1st R7 1700 needed at least 0.900V SOC to get 2666MHz to boot into windows on a differing set of RAM (CMK8GX4M2A2400C14).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Ram has been rising for a year now and i can't see it stopping. Make it stop!


RAM has always been like gold. My first build in '99 had 64mb and it was about $140! A year later it was dirt cheap. This trend continued every couple years so it isnt a new trend. I just dropped $200 for 16gb of Trident RGB a few days ago; my timing is impeccable LOL.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Saw that video just a little bit earlier. It's quite crazy.
> 
> That means that Ryzen + Vega will be a seriously hot ticket item.


It should also be in the best interest of Nvidia to fix its API for Ryzen processors too. Hoping Nvidia fixes it because I'm locked into G-Sync tech.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Saw that video just a little bit earlier. It's quite crazy.
> 
> That means that Ryzen + Vega will be a seriously hot ticket item.


I had posed a similar question to myself when running firestrike benchmarks last week. I noticed MASSIVE gpu utilization drops in the combined test, dropping down into the low 60% at times with my GTX 1070. Then amidst testing, another user posted a 290x run in which the combined test pretty much had the gpu utilization pegged at 95-99%. I was able to alleviate the bottleneck to some degree however, there were still random occurrences (1.66 runs out of 5) where the GPU utilization would still drop to 70% at 3.8ghz w/3200mhz ddr4; these outlying runs resulted in a 20-30% drop in combined score at the same clocks.

The problem is it's somewhat hard to test without the hardware, and two similar GPUs from Nvidia and AMD; I guess the best bet would be a Fury X vs a stock 980ti. Do the same comparison with each card on a 7700k system and a Ryzen system. Or worst case, if someone could see if the same behavior can be observed using a single RX 480.

Something seems rather fishy on a game to game basis, especially when there are such large discrepancies; Ryzen can match performance in some cases, yet fall massively behind in other games/engines. I guess I'm just glad there is someone really trying to dive into these quirks, while AMD pushes the platform through its' teething stages.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's not Ryzen (being CPU-limited) cause such a large discrepancy in gaming frame rates but API-limitation. Nvidia's API was the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that video just a little bit earlier. It's quite crazy.
> 
> That means that Ryzen + Vega will be a seriously hot ticket item.
Click to expand...

Its interesting I haven't heard more about it before then, is it same case with intel and dual 480's? That Tomb raider is prefering the AMD Gpu's?

Its all fine and dandy if 1 older game doesn't prefer Nvidia thats fine, I understand that, just hope its not something repeated across numerous platforms I imagine not xD.

My 1080ti >->... should hopefully remain king.. *hopefully*


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> My 1080ti >->... should hopefully remain king.. *hopefully*


Yeah man, im in the same boat, we have similar setups. From what I can see playing my library of games, I seem to get the full power out of my gtx 1080ti. Doom is over 100 fps, Overwatch is over 120 fps, still got alot of testing to do though.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoralDenise*
> 
> hi, whats the maximun memory speed ryzen support as of now? 3200?


Some chips can get 3200, some get 2933, most get 2666/2400.

It all depends which board you get and which memory. Eventually 3200+ should be pretty common.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This is incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's not Ryzen (being CPU-limited) cause such a large discrepancy in gaming frame rates but API-limitation. Nvidia's API was the problem.


This was extremely interesting, very well worth the 20 min watch, this Scottish guy surely puts out some creative content.....

this video will keep me busy for the next 3 or 4 days ...


----------



## Nickyvida

So i overclocked my system for the first time today, this is my first time overclocking so pardon if im a beginner, i'm still finding my feet around my bios.

i managed to get it to boot at 4.1G @1.38 volts on my bios and ran cinebench, but i'm getting a score of 1607cb on average. The ram speed is at 2667mhz. For some reason, CPU-Z is showing core zero fluctuating between 4.091 and 3.6~, not 4.1 constantly.

Set CPU Core Freq at 4100, CPU Core Voltage at 1.39~to 1.38** and left the rest on auto.

Here are my scores so far.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So i overclocked my system for the first time today, this is my first time overclocking so pardon if im a beginner, i'm still finding my feet around my bios.
> 
> i managed to get it to boot at 4.1G @1.38 volts on my bios and ran cinebench, but i'm getting a score of 1607cb on average. The ram speed is at 2667mhz. For some reason, CPU-Z is showing core zero fluctuating between 4.091 and 3.6~, not 4.1 constantly.
> 
> Set CPU Core Freq at 4100, CPU Core Voltage at 1.39~to 1.38** and left the rest on auto.
> 
> Here are my scores so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome. Which motherboard are you using? So many ways to oc even with the same bios can be confusing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So i overclocked my system for the first time today, this is my first time overclocking so pardon if im a beginner, i'm still finding my feet around my bios.
> 
> i managed to get it to boot at 4.1G @1.38 volts on my bios and ran cinebench, but i'm getting a score of 1607cb on average. The ram speed is at 2667mhz. For some reason, CPU-Z is showing core zero fluctuating between 4.091 and 3.6~, not 4.1 constantly.
> 
> Set CPU Core Freq at 4100, CPU Core Voltage at 1.39~to 1.38** and left the rest on auto.
> 
> Here are my scores so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. Which motherboard are you using? So many ways to oc even with the same bios can be confusing.
Click to expand...

I think he has the X370 carbon.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Welcome. Which motherboard are you using? So many ways to oc even with the same bios can be confusing.


Thank you.

Im using the X370 carbon at the moment. Using the bios to overclock at the moment but im not sure how to overclock it with the bios. Seems like im thermally limited according to hwinfo. it's reading 88 degrees while benchmarking,


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Im using the X370 carbon at the moment. Using the bios to overclock at the moment but im not sure how to overclock it with the bios. Seems like im thermally limited according to hwinfo. it's reading 88 degrees while benchmarking,


What cooling are you using? You may be thermal throttling.

General ask: Do any of the boards allow you to adjust the Command Rate? I don't think so, but I noticed a lot of kits (mine included) have a 2T and Ryzen seems to force anything above 2400 into 1T. Which would make sense why I can't get the XMP stable.

Apparently 2x16GB is the worst on Ryzen right now (my luck), but 4x8GB isn't good either. I guess I should be happy with 2933


----------



## yendor

Command still locked.

HW info might be reporting the offset temp for @Nickyvida I understand why amd chose to do it that way but it's so annoying.

Yes 2933 is as good as it gets and there are still people with single rank dimms who would love to be getting that. Should change for them and your results are promising for future success!@lightofhonor


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> What cooling are you using? You may be thermal throttling.
> 
> General ask: Do any of the boards allow you to adjust the Command Rate? I don't think so, but I noticed a lot of kits (mine included) have a 2T and Ryzen seems to force anything above 2400 into 1T. Which would make sense why I can't get the XMP stable.
> 
> Apparently 2x16GB is the worst on Ryzen right now (my luck), but 4x8GB isn't good either. I guess I should be happy with 2933


Thermaltake contacsilent12, its a standby until my cryorig bracket comes in. hwinfo reads it as 88 degrees while benching, is it with the temp offset?
Does thermal throttling affect cinebench scores?

I see others getting 17xx scores on lower overclocks than mine. Did i lose out on the silicon lottery?i'm at 4.1G at 1.38v currently(stable), but thermal limited by the cooler.

I feel i could push more but have to wait for a better cooler to come in.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Command still locked.
> 
> HW info might be reporting the offset temp for @Nickyvida I understand why amd chose to do it that way but it's so annoying.


i just downloaded the latest beta of hwinfo and it's reading 34.5 idle without the offset, so probably 64 without offset?









Thanks!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thermaltake contacsilent12, its a standby until my cryorig bracket comes in. hwinfo reads it as 88 degrees while benching, is it with the temp offset?
> Does thermal throttling affect cinebench scores?
> 
> I see others getting 17xx scores on lower overclocks than mine. Did i lose out on the silicon lottery?i'm at 4.1G at 1.38v currently(stable), but thermal limited by the cooler.
> 
> I feel i could push more but have to wait for a better cooler to come in.


Too early to say you lost out in lottery. Depending on version of hwinfo you should be able to see actual temp.

Run bench again, if temps max at 64-65 your earlier run most likely was not accounting for offset correctly.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thermaltake contacsilent12, its a standby until my cryorig bracket comes in. hwinfo reads it as 88 degrees while benching, is it with the temp offset?
> Does thermal throttling affect cinebench scores?
> 
> I see others getting 17xx scores on lower overclocks than mine. Did i lose out on the silicon lottery?i'm at 4.1G at 1.38v currently(stable), but thermal limited by the cooler.
> 
> I feel i could push more but have to wait for a better cooler to come in.


Yeah, you are probably way over what that cooler can do. That's not much better (if any) than the stock cooler. I'd dial it down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> i just downloaded the latest beta of hwinfo and it's reading 34.5 idle without the offset, so probably 64 without offset?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Offset is 20c. Tdie is the real temps.


----------



## TaCRoT

1700X 3.85


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> 1700X 3.85


Going to guess you have some good RAM









Or maybe BLCK.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thermaltake contacsilent12, its a standby until my cryorig bracket comes in. hwinfo reads it as 88 degrees while benching, is it with the temp offset?
> Does thermal throttling affect cinebench scores?
> 
> I see others getting 17xx scores on lower overclocks than mine. Did i lose out on the silicon lottery?i'm at 4.1G at 1.38v currently(stable), but thermal limited by the cooler.
> 
> I feel i could push more but have to wait for a better cooler to come in.


I would guess it's thermal like lightofhonor mentioned... unless you're running multiple monitors or bunch of things open during CB..... at 4.0ghz always score in low 1700s on 3 of mine.... temps usually bounce from 52c -75c (ryzen master) (32c-55c Tdie) during CB w/ h110.

edit: Running CB at 3200, if I have something open like RyzenMaster lose 50pts, if I run at 2400 DDR4 lose another 50pts w/ scores around 1650ish at 4.0ghz


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I would guess it's thermal like lightofhonor mentioned... unless you're running multiple monitors or something during CB..... at 4.0ghz always score in low 1700s on 3 of mine.... temps usually bounce from 52c -75c during CB w/ h110


Yeah, these are meant for stock speeds.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Going to guess you have some good RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe BLCK.


Dominator Platinum 4X4 3200 but running at 2400 only.

No BCLK


----------



## Scotty99

Highest CB ive seen with 3.8ghz and 2400 ram is 1625. Then again i dont do anything special, just press run.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Highest CB ive seen with 3.8ghz and 2400 ram is 1625. Then again i dont do anything special, just press run.


it says right there 3.85 in cinebench

I just closed my background programs and set it to run with realtime priority in task manager


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> it says right there 3.85 in cinebench
> 
> I just closed my background programs and set it to run with realtime priority in task manager


Huh. Yeah, 50mhz faster than you, RAM at 2933 (although CL18), and still coming up 11 shy. You're only 1 point behind my (rather old) 4ghz test.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Too early to say you lost out in lottery. Depending on version of hwinfo you should be able to see actual temp.
> 
> Run bench again, if temps max at 64-65 your earlier run most likely was not accounting for offset correctly.


Just ran cinebench on 4.1 1.38v again, but this time on 2400mhz ram clock as 2667 wouldnt boot when it did before. Surprised i got my highest to date , 1612cb despite lowering ram clocks to 2400.
On the beta hwinfo with the Tdie, it reads73.3 degrees, which is awfully close to the Tjmax of 75 from AMD if im not wrong.



Seems really inconsistent at the moment.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, you are probably way over what that cooler can do. That's not much better (if any) than the stock cooler. I'd dial it down.
> Offset is 20c. Tdie is the real temps.


ah i see. i reran cinebench again. have 73.3 on Tdie atm.

Am i thermal throttling?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I would guess it's thermal like lightofhonor mentioned... unless you're running multiple monitors or bunch of things open during CB..... at 4.0ghz always score in low 1700s on 3 of mine.... temps usually bounce from 52c -75c (ryzen master) (32c-55c Tdie) during CB w/ h110.
> 
> edit: Running CB at 3200, if I have something open like RyzenMaster lose 50pts, if I run at 2400 DDR4 lose another 50pts w/ scores around 1650ish at 4.0ghz


i closed my background programs before attempting cinebench, have it on high performance power mode too if it helps. Only one 1 1920x1080 monitor. Ran at 2400mhz, got 1612cb but running at 2667 gets 1604.

I'm not sure if i lost out on the lottery at the moment or if its too early to tell.


----------



## sakae48

I know my decision to buy this low speed RAM is wrong























2nd run



only 0.6nS better than 12-15-15-35









but the L3 is better.. dunno what happened on the first run


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> ah i see. i reran cinebench again. have 73.3 on Tdie atm.
> 
> Am i thermal throttling?


Hmm... I would say no, but what you may be running into is error correction, lowering your scores. It just means you aren't stable. Try the test again, same voltages, at 4.0 or 3.9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> i closed my background programs before attempting cinebench, have it on high performance power mode too if it helps. Only one 1 1920x1080 monitor. Ran at 2400mhz, got 1612cb but running at 2667 gets 1604.
> 
> I'm not sure if i lost out on the lottery at the moment or if its too early to tell.


Nah, this doesn't mean anything. The fact that you haven't crashed yet means you have at least a decent chip.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> i closed my background programs before attempting cinebench, have it on high performance power mode too if it helps. Only one 1 1920x1080 monitor. Ran at 2400mhz, got 1612cb but running at 2667 gets 1604.
> 
> I'm not sure if i lost out on the lottery at the moment or if its too early to tell.


Try a run at 38x on the multi with the same and less volts and see what happens.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Huh. Yeah, 50mhz faster than you, RAM at 2933 (although CL18), and still coming up 11 shy. You're only 1 point behind my (rather old) 4ghz test.


http://valid.x86.fr/c3s8c5


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> i closed my background programs before attempting cinebench, have it on high performance power mode too if it helps. Only one 1 1920x1080 monitor. Ran at 2400mhz, got 1612cb but running at 2667 gets 1604.
> 
> I'm not sure if i lost out on the lottery at the moment or if its too early to tell.


I bet you have better scores with better cooling, I wouldn't be worried about losing the lottery


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Try a run at 38x on the multi with the same and less volts and see what happens.


What does the multiplier do and how do i change it o.o?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Hmm... I would say no, but what you may be running into is error correction, lowering your scores. It just means you aren't stable. Try the test again, same voltages, at 4.0 or 3.9.
> Nah, this doesn't mean anything. The fact that you haven't crashed yet means you have at least a decent chip.


Oh i see. What does error correction mean?


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c3s8c5


Really like those scores at 3.85. Nice! Only about 10pts shy of most of my 4.0 runs


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I bet you have better scores with better cooling, I wouldn't be worried about losing the lottery


Yeah but i have so little score even at stock compared to others on cine and even at 4.1. Hence im worried.

Im running a test on 4.0 with 1.38 as suggested by honor now


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c3s8c5


Hmm. Assuming 4 sticks doesn't matter since the memory is dual channel, the only thing that's really different is you use a lot more voltage. May try upping my voltage lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> What does the multiplier do and how do i change it o.o?
> Oh i see. What does error correction mean?


Error correction just means the processor isn't computing something correctly so it has to do it again.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Hmm. Assuming 4 sticks doesn't matter since the memory is dual channel, the only thing that's really different is you use a lot more voltage. May try upping my voltage lol
> Error correction just means the processor isn't computing something correctly so it has to do it again.


Ah i see. Is there a way to fix it?

Just ran cine at 4.0 with the same voltage, 1.38 and 2400mhz. Had 1609 after repeated tries with temps at 72 degrees on Tdie. Should i do it now with lesser voltages?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Hmm. Assuming 4 sticks doesn't matter since the memory is dual channel, the only thing that's really different is you use a lot more voltage. May try upping my voltage lol
> Error correction just means the processor isn't computing something correctly so it has to do it again.


my voltage is on Auto, just what the CPU/Board is pulling through it after I ran the 5 way optimization ASUS Extreme Tuning in AI Suite


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah i see. Is there a way to fix it?
> 
> Just ran cine at 4.0 with the same voltage, 1.38 and 2400mhz. Had 1609 after repeated tries with temps at 72 degrees on Tdie. Should i do it now with lesser voltages?


Run at stock to establish baseline, nothing else running. This will give you a better view of how each change affects your system


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah i see. Is there a way to fix it?
> 
> Just ran cine at 4.0 with the same voltage, 1.38 and 2400mhz. Had 1609 after repeated tries with temps at 72 degrees on Tdie. Should i do it now with lesser voltages?


It's a feature. Else it would crash









Run cpu-z and post your validation.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> It's a feature. Else it would crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run cpu-z and post your validation.


Ah i see. Is the errors related to the memory errors or processor errors itself? It's not fixable?

im now on 1.38v at 3900. Had my highest score to date, 1696cb. I disabled some of my unnecssary startups this time. What does this mean o.o?
Here's my CPU-Z validation.
http://valid.x86.fr/17yw9e


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Run at stock to establish baseline, nothing else running. This will give you a better view of how each change affects your system


Hi, i'm not very sure what you mean? Is it default to optimised defaults on bios and run Cine again?

Thanks!


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah i see. Is the errors related to the memory errors or processor errors itself? It's not fixable?
> 
> im now on 1.38v at 3900. Had my highest score to date, 1696cb. I disabled some of my unnecssary startups this time. What does this mean o.o?
> Here's my CPU-Z validation.
> http://valid.x86.fr/17yw9e


With your memory speed that is about normal. So you were throttling/error correcting. It's fixed by lowering your speeds or upping your voltages. I'd wait until your new cooler comes in though to boost your speeds.

 I'd work on getting your memory speed up and leave your clocks at 3.9 until then.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> With your memory speed that is about normal. So you were throttling/error correcting. It's fixed by lowering your speeds or upping your voltages. I'd wait until your new cooler comes in though to boost your speeds.
> 
> I'd work on getting your memory speed up and leave your clocks at 3.9 until then.


Oh.. does that mean it's a bad chip out of the silicon lottery? If i want to reach 4.0 or 4.1 i have to go higher than 1.38v to achieve more on cine?

On the same 1.38v, and 3900, i got my ram to boot at 2667 and finally broke the 1700 barrier. 1703cb as of now.


----------



## sakae48

man... i just updated to asus 0515 bios and my OC went nuts!









i cant finish any benchmark on AIDA64!

like.. COME ON, ASUS


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Oh.. does that mean it's a bad chip out of the silicon lottery? If i want to reach 4.0 or 4.1 i have to go higher than 1.38v to achieve more on cine?
> 
> On the same 1.38v, and 3900, i got my ram to boot at 2667 and finally broke the 1700 barrier. 1703cb as of now.


I wouldn't worry about it. It's possible it was something else entirely. AMD themselves said 1.45 is pretty normal for 4.0ghz. Just get better cooling, keep your BIOS updated, and you'll be fine. Most people take weeks to dial in the best performance.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. It's possible it was something else entirely. AMD themselves said 1.45 is pretty normal for 4.0ghz. Just get better cooling, keep your BIOS updated, and you'll be fine. Most people take weeks to dial in the best performance.


Thanks!

Did 1.39v at 4Ghz and ram at 2667. Had 1748cb. Seems like it was my startup programs that was causing it to lower as well as thermal throttling. Should i try 4.1 at the same voltages?

http://valid.x86.fr/1d0t5t


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Did 1.39v at 4Ghz and ram at 2667. Had 1748cb. Seems like it was my startup programs that was causing it to lower as well as thermal throttling. Should i try 4.1 at the same voltages?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1d0t5t


You can try, but just because you can cinebench doesn't mean you are stable. Try running IBT on high or try realbench for 30 mins.

I wouldn't press too hard until you get a new cooler.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You can try, but just because you can cinebench doesn't mean you are stable. Try running IBT on high or try realbench for 30 mins.
> 
> I wouldn't press too hard until you get a new cooler.


Yep, gonna hold off until the new cooler arrives. Thanks for your help so far! Think i found the reason for why i'm getting quite low scores.

I tried 4.1 on 1.39v and ram on 2400 and 2667, and although cine did run, i had low scores of 1609 again. Checked CPU-Z and hwinfo and it refuses to recognize or validate that im at 4.1 even though i set it in bios and shows the default speed of 3.6 where it could recognize 4.0 and validate at 1.39v a few minutes ago.

Have i hit a wall or gotten a bad chip so far?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> man... i just updated to asus 0515 bios and my OC went nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant finish any benchmark on AIDA64!
> 
> like.. COME ON, ASUS


I got same motherboard and processor as you and I can.

drop back to 3.7 or 3.8 set LLC to Level 3 for both SOC and CPU TPU 1 or 2 & set max voltage limit to 130% with ASUS optimized phases or extreme & digi VRM like this


Then have a go at running the 5 way optimization I recommend at least 2 minutes dyration per the core stress test in the.25 steps


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> I got same motherboard and processor as you and I can.
> 
> drop back to 3.7 or 3.8 set LLC to Level 3 for both SOC and CPU TPU 1 or 2 & set max voltage limit to 130% with ASUS optimized phases or extreme & digi VRM like this
> 
> 
> Then have a go at running the 5 way optimization


i revert to 3.7 @ 1.28v now.
i was aiming lower latency at 2666 with 12-15-15-32 with 1.3v vdimm before. now i have to crank it up to 1.35~1.36


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i revert to 3.7 @ 1.28v now.
> i was aiming lower latency at 2666 with 12-15-15-32 with 1.3v vdimm before. now i have to crank it up to 1.35~1.36


I don't know why but some memory timings make me unstable or more so than it should be I'm at 14 14 14 28 at 2400mhz. but my ram is 16-18-18 36 stock, 3200mhz kit


----------



## Nickyvida

hi guys just a quick question.

Is there a reason why CPU-Z or hwmonitor/info/Cine refuses to recognise/validate my 1800x at 4.1G @1.39v even though it's set in bios? i can get it to validate at 4.0 at 1.39v but if i can't get it to validate at 4.1. It just defaults back to the 3.6 stock speed and multipler when i run CPU-Z

Cine can run fine at 4.1, but it's at the default speed 3.6 (hence probably the reason for my low 1609cb scores)


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> I don't know why but some memory timings make me unstable or more so than it should be I'm at 14 14 14 28 at 2400mhz. but my ram is 16-18-18 36 stock, 3200mhz kit


it looks like i hit my module's limit.. 2666 @ 12-15-45-30 @ 1.355v

CPU runs at 3.7G @ 1.25v. kinda painful to see my watt meter while i'm on 3.9 lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> hi guys just a quick question.
> 
> Is there a reason why CPU-Z or hwmonitor/info/Cine refuses to recognise/validate my 1800x at 4.1G @1.39v even though it's set in bios? i can get it to validate at 4.0 at 1.39v but if i can't get it to validate at 4.1. It just defaults back to the 3.6 stock speed and multipler when i run CPU-Z
> 
> Cine can run fine at 4.1, but it's at the default speed 3.6 (hence probably the reason for my low 1609cb scores)


your OC might be unstable. try another benches


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> hi guys just a quick question.
> 
> Is there a reason why CPU-Z or hwmonitor/info/Cine refuses to recognise/validate my 1800x at 4.1G @1.39v even though it's set in bios? i can get it to validate at 4.0 at 1.39v but if i can't get it to validate at 4.1. It just defaults back to the 3.6 stock speed and multipler when i run CPU-Z
> 
> Cine can run fine at 4.1, but it's at the default speed 3.6 (hence probably the reason for my low 1609cb scores)


if I run the SATA controllers in RAID mode mine won't valide


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it looks like i hit my module's limit.. 2666 @ 12-15-45-30 @ 1.355v
> 
> CPU runs at 3.7G @ 1.25v. kinda painful to see my watt meter while i'm on 3.9 lol
> your OC might be unstable. try another benches


Ah i see. Should i increase the voltage again?. If i adjust it to 1.4 the value turns red where values of 1.39v and below is white.

Should i go for 1.4?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it looks like i hit my module's limit.. 2666 @ 12-15-45-30 @ 1.355v
> 
> CPU runs at 3.7G @ 1.25v. kinda painful to see my watt meter while i'm on 3.9 lol
> your OC might be unstable. try another benches


least you can get 2666mhz, mine can get to desktop but it's not stable, BSOD after a while.

Just turn on the EPU, C STATES

mine drops to 0.4v at 3.85Ghz when there is no stress on CPU so you'll still get some pretty decent power saving in power saving mode and the voltages will be a lot lower there, I don't worry if it's spikes to 1.5 at load especially in performance mode


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> if I run the SATA controllers in RAID mode mine won't valide


I have all on AHCI.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah i see. Should i increase the voltage again?. If i adjust it to 1.4 the value turns red where values of 1.39v and below is white.
> 
> Should i go for 1.4?


1.4 is fine.. what i read is 1.45 is the highest vcore recommended by AMD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> least you can get 2666mhz, mine can get to desktop but it's not stable, BSOD after a while.
> 
> Just turn on the EPU, C STATES
> 
> mine drops to 0.4v at 3.85Ghz when there is no stress on CPU so you'll still get some pretty decent power saving in power saving mode and the voltages will be a lot lower there, I don't worry if it's spikes to 1.5 at load especially in performance mode


I have both enabled. lowest vcore is 0.47v according hwinfo

after i bench my current config, turns out the latency is 90.2nS. a lot worse than before!
i'm done with it. i'll just get a better RAM later


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> btw is that 3D print bracket for Corsair's Asetek units only, not their CooliT AIOs right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> man... i just updated to asus 0515 bios and my OC went nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant finish any benchmark on AIDA64!
> 
> like.. COME ON, ASUS


Did you load optimized defaults before flashing the BIOS or did you try flashing it with the OC active?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 1.4 is fine.. what i read is 1.45 is the highest vcore recommended by AMD
> I have both enabled. lowest vcore is 0.47v according hwinfo
> 
> after i bench my current config, turns out the latency is 90.2nS. a lot worse than before!
> i'm done with it. i'll just get a better RAM later


Thanks. But not very sure about going up as the value changes to red at 1.4. Its like a do not exceed value.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. But not very sure about going up as the value changes to red at 1.4. Its like a do not exceed value.


The red mans you are getting into high voltage range.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Did you load optimized defaults before flashing the BIOS or did you try flashing it with the OC active?


updated from AI Suite. it's good on 3.7 now.. I need stability more than speed.. it's stupid to have BSOD on work lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. But not very sure about going up as the value changes to red at 1.4. Its like a do not exceed value.


it's fine. red is just telling the range. AMD recommends 1.4v for longetivity tho


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> The red mans you are getting into high voltage range.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> updated from AI Suite. it's good on 3.7 now.. I need stability more than speed.. it's stupid to have BSOD on work lol
> it's fine. red is just telling the range. AMD recommends 1.4v for longetivity tho


ah i see. Thanks!

Is there a way to fix the CPU-Z not showing the right overclock?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> ah i see. Thanks!
> 
> Is there a way to fix the CPU-Z not showing the right overclock?


my cpu-z wont read anything once, turns out i was running at low vcore. boost it 1 step and it works


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> my cpu-z wont read anything once, turns out i was running at low vcore. boost it 1 step and it works


Boost it 1 step meaning increase CPU core voltage?

Thanks! Will try once my cooler comes in. I'm at my limit with 4.1 1.39v and 75 degrees in Hwinfo.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Boost it 1 step meaning increase CPU core voltage?
> 
> Thanks! Will try once my cooler comes in. I'm at my limit with 4.1 1.39v and 75 degrees in Hwinfo.


did you use ryzen X series? if yes, remember there's +20C offset. 75C means 55C in actual. touch your heatsink to make sure it's 75C for real or the dumb offset did that lol


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> did you use ryzen X series? if yes, remember there's +20C offset. 75C means 55C in actual. touch your heatsink to make sure it's 75C for real or the dumb offset did that lol


im using bios to oc, i downloaded hwinfo latest beta that shows the TDie that removes the offset as lightofhonor suggested. It's 75C for real i think. The offset was showing 90 degrees. X.x


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> im using bios to oc, i downloaded hwinfo latest beta that shows the TDie that removes the offset as lightofhonor suggested. It's 75C for real i think. The offset was showing 90 degrees. X.x


wow.. 75C actual temp could be your problem. i dont really know at what temp ryzen trigger its thermal protection but that temp could affect your CPU's longetivity. what cooler did you use (again if i skipped that post somehow







)?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> wow.. 75C actual temp could be your problem. i dont really know at what temp ryzen trigger its thermal protection but that temp could affect your CPU's longetivity. what cooler did you use (again if i skipped that post somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


75 seems to be trigger protection if im not wrong. but i haven't seen any forced shutdowns yet. Yep, that's why im holding off on 1.4v until i get my cooler in.

Its a Thermaltake contactsilent12, a stand in for my cryorig H5 until the brackets get here.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> 75 seems to be trigger protection if im not wrong. but i haven't seen any forced shutdowns yet. Yep, that's why im holding off on 1.4v until i get my cooler in.
> 
> Its a Thermaltake contactsilent12, a stand in for my cryorig H5 until the brackets get here.


i wonder if ryzen is that hot on 4GHz.. i havent loaded mine to 100% for extended time on 3.9 tho.. but mine didnt touch 70C (with offset)


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i wonder if ryzen is that hot on 4GHz.. i havent loaded mine to 100% for extended time on 3.9 tho.. but mine didnt touch 70C (with offset)


i guess it's because of my cooler, its a base cooler.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> i guess it's because of my cooler, its a base cooler.


i dont really know if yours is different than "riing silent 12". from the review of riing silent 12, they're pretty good. they keep up w/ noctua D14s if i didnt read it wrong


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It seems I owe you a +rep @Scotty99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here is R7 1700 @ 3.8GHz ACB OC @ ~1.35V running 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T @ 1.35V and SOC is just 0.950V (may lower later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya at least for mine SOC nor ram voltage did anything to remove errors, got less and less the more CPU volts i gave it (stopped at 1.28 tho cause stock cooler).
> 
> Not sure if this is common on DDR4 but before people start raising soc or ram volts they should try cpu voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1.35V VDIMM is stock for F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.
> 
> SOC on this 2nd R7 1700 if set to 0.875V manually in UEFI, matches stock UEFI settings (measured via DMM). I raised it to 0.950V SOC only as my 1st R7 1700 needed at least 0.900V SOC to get 2666MHz to boot into windows on a differing set of RAM (CMK8GX4M2A2400C14).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[email protected] seems a pass on 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T







.


----------



## jprovido

It seems like my 2x8gb gskill ripjaws V 3200mhz kit has no chance going above 2400mhz. Ive updated my bios like 3 times and it cant even boot to 2666mhz. Im losing hope with this kit. Would be really annoying if I have to buy a new kit just to get close to 3200mhz


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> It seems like my 2x8gb gskill ripjaws V 3200mhz kit has no chance going above 2400mhz. Ive updated my bios like 3 times and it cant even boot to 2666mhz. Im losing hope with this kit. Would be really annoying if I have to buy a new kit just to get close to 3200mhz


have you enable DOCP?


----------



## bluej511

So my new high score, finally figured it out haha. Set priority to high, nothing else running in the background. Set it to performance bias of cb15 in Asus bios, may change it back now just to see if it made any difference at all. This is at 3.8ghz.


----------



## kert06

Hi!

I still haven't figured out the temps on my 1700X fully yet. Under full load prime95 i can get about 82c on package and 55c on motherboard cpu sensor, so which one is correct. Here are my idle temps on the image:



Here's my cinebench score on the cpu: 3.9ghz @ 1.325V and ram: 2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So my new high score, finally figured it out haha. Set priority to high, nothing else running in the background. Set it to performance bias of cb15 in Asus bios, may change it back now just to see if it made any difference at all. This is at 3.8ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1744 3.8GHz 3200MHz CL14, not using BCLK but the 3200MHz stock strap in UEFI (ie no D.O.C.P).



1696 is same setup without CB performance tweak in UEFI. 1667 is 2400MHz C14 RAM without CB performance tweak in UEFI.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1744 3.8GHz 3200MHz CL14, not using BCLK but the 3200MHz stock strap in UEFI (ie no D.O.C.P).
> 
> 
> 
> 1696 is same setup without CB performance tweak in UEFI. 1667 is 2400MHz C14 RAM without CB performance tweak in UEFI.


Very nice gup, that extra 267mhz in RAM seems to help a little bit. Try to run it in high priority as well, i saw a nice point boost doing that. Right click it in task manger then go to details, right click again and run priority to high. Keeps other programs from running at the same time i think.


----------



## sakae48

apparently my DPC dropped from 250 after bios update & timing setup..


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Cheers







, will do when do some subs on HWBot







.

For now just testing with "daily setup" if you get what I mean.

Have you noted any FPS increase in games due to higher RAM = higher "data fabric" clock?

I'd already stabilty tested 3.8GHz/2400MHz alot, so now only done MEMTest and 9hrs [email protected] on 3200MHz, gonna do some gaming tonight.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i dont really know if yours is different than "riing silent 12". from the review of riing silent 12, they're pretty good. they keep up w/ noctua D14s if i didnt read it wrong


I guess the climate plays a part. It's a pretty high ambient here.

I'm not sure if my chip is good but i've only managed to get low 1750's cb on 4.0 with 1.39v. Perhaps it's thermal throttling but early consensus aren't that good.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> I guess the climate plays a part. It's a pretty high ambient here.
> 
> I'm not sure if my chip is good but i've only managed to get low 1750's cb on 4.0 with 1.39v. Perhaps it's thermal throttling but early consensus aren't that good.


wait for your cryorig and do comparison. that's the only thing will tell either your thermaltake couldn't keep up or there's something else wrong


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I still haven't figured out the temps on my 1700X fully yet. Under full load prime95 i can get about 82c on package and 55c on motherboard cpu sensor, so which one is correct. Here are my idle temps on the image:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my cinebench score on the cpu: 3.9ghz @ 1.325V and ram: 2400mhz @ 15-15-15-15-33 @ 1.3V.


Try the latest hwinfo64 beta, and see if there is a variable named Tdie.


----------



## kert06

Yes, there is, thanks.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> wait for your cryorig and do comparison. that's the only thing will tell either your thermaltake couldn't keep up or there's something else wrong


Thanks!

Are there any things i can do( any suggestions) that could help improve scores or thermal performance?

i might run again soon, it's night now and it's cooler, perhaps i might get a better score.


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Yes, there is, thanks.


Tdie is the temperature without the +20C offset, so exactly 20C below Tctl, as shown in your screenshot. This seems to be the most realistic temperature.

(Only 'X' CPU's have this offset)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will do when do some subs on HWBot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For now just testing with "daily setup" if you get what I mean.
> 
> Have you noted any FPS increase in games due to higher RAM = higher "data fabric" clock?
> 
> I'd already stabilty tested 3.8GHz/2400MHz alot, so now only done MEMTest and 9hrs [email protected] on 3200MHz, gonna do some gaming tonight.


I wish i could test it as i did a stock 1700x and 2133mhz benchmark but unfortunately it was on my hdd and is now gone. I may try to find it in this thread somewhere as i did post both benchmarks but god knows where thats at now.

I cap my fps at 74 since i have freesync so honestly i haven't noticed much difference. I had to redownload everything as well but everything seems to run a lot smoother to begin with anyways. Seems like firestrike and all else has gone up. Most of my games with benchmarks havent been downloaded yet, (i did do my tests with frtc off though so the frames can go as high as they want) but even a 20gb game on12mbps takes like 4-5hrs. Battlefield 1 took me about 9hrs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Tdie is the temperature without the +20C offset, so exactly 20C below Tctl, as shown in your screenshot. This seems to be the most realistic temperature.
> 
> (Only 'X' CPU's have this offset)


Funny you mention this, my tdie shows 11°C at idle haha. Ive been going exclusively by looking at tctl temps.


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomiKazi*
> 
> Tdie is the temperature without the +20C offset, so exactly 20C below Tctl, as shown in your screenshot. This seems to be the most realistic temperature.
> 
> (Only 'X' CPU's have this offset)


Thanks, i can sleep better now.
Off to bios i go! Time to go for 4ghz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> ...
> *Funny you mention this, my tdie shows 11°C at idle haha. Ive been going exclusively by looking at tctl temps*.


Is SenseMI disabled?


----------



## TomiKazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I wish i could test it as i did a stock 1700x and 2133mhz benchmark but unfortunately it was on my hdd and is now gone. I may try to find it in this thread somewhere as i did post both benchmarks but god knows where thats at now.
> 
> I cap my fps at 74 since i have freesync so honestly i haven't noticed much difference. I had to redownload everything as well but everything seems to run a lot smoother to begin with anyways. Seems like firestrike and all else has gone up. Most of my games with benchmarks havent been downloaded yet, (i did do my tests with frtc off though so the frames can go as high as they want) but even a 20gb game on12mbps takes like 4-5hrs. Battlefield 1 took me about 9hrs.
> Funny you mention this, my tdie shows 11°C at idle haha. Ive been going exclusively by looking at tctl temps.


WELL, that sure puts a dent in my statement.









Okay, let me rephrase. It seems to be a realistic number on my system.
Sigh, measuring temperatures shouldn't be as difficult as it is on this platform.


----------



## MrPerforations

interesting that tomb raider video, I found that crossfire dx11 on bf1 gives me 45fps but single card locks at 60fps. odd situation.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Is SenseMI disabled?


Ive left it on auto since day 1, temps have been where they should be since day 1 as well.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Yeah I cap at 89FPS, to keep within the 35-90Hz FS range on MG279Q. I can mod range using CRU to 57-144Hz but don't really for daily use.

Just wanna see if games show boost from RAM/DF. 3DM doesn't seem to when I compared these results, 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 1T vs 3.7GHz 2400MHz C14 1T. Yeah CB showed boost, but I wanna see others boost as well







.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I got my 3200 ripjaws for cheaper than any current 2133 or 2400 kit so i can be patient lol.


If i had sprung for the 1700 instead of the 1700x I could've used the extra towards the better ram. Sadly tho I didn't lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Yeah I cap at 89FPS, to keep within the 35-90Hz FS range on MG279Q. I can mod range using CRU to 57-144Hz but don't really for daily use.
> 
> Just wanna see if games show boost from RAM/DF. 3DM doesn't seem to when I compared these results, 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 1T vs 3.7GHz 2400MHz C14 1T. Yeah CB showed boost, but I wanna see others boost as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok so found my benchmarks and copied em, phew long thread to look thru. All my previous tests were at 2133mhz so i will do grid autosport at 3.8 with 2933 ram. It was one game where my i5 4690k did much better at 4.3ghz then my 1700x does.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Yeah I cap at 89FPS, to keep within the 35-90Hz FS range on MG279Q. I can mod range using CRU to 57-144Hz but don't really for daily use.
> 
> Just wanna see if games show boost from RAM/DF. 3DM doesn't seem to when I compared these results, 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 1T vs 3.7GHz 2400MHz C14 1T. Yeah CB showed boost, but I wanna see others boost as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok gup here you go. Left is the 4690k at only 4.3ghz, middle is 1700x stock with 2133ram and right is 3.8ghz and 2933ram. Good little bump, this is one of the few games where the 4690k had a huge lead for some reason.

Grid Autosport
Min 86.98 69.90 82.35
Avg 111.84 95.30 107.15
Max 156.24 132.85 139.34


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Are there any things i can do( any suggestions) that could help improve scores or thermal performance?
> 
> i might run again soon, it's night now and it's cooler, perhaps i might get a better score.


put the fan to 100% maybe?..


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Cheers chap







. Yeah nice gain







. I'm gonna keep CPU clock same and just go for RAM changes.


----------



## hammelgammler

Anyone here with a Noctua D15 or D14? My 1700 (1.35V) sits at about 70°C with OCCT Linpack (AVX).


----------



## sakae48

i have some stuttering on quantum breaks 1080p ultra now.. CPU and GPU doesnt seems to be maxed out.. neither of them seems to get into throttling.. is it a sign of too low vcore?









i'm sorry if i asked too much. i havent tweak anything for like 2 years


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> put the fan to 100% maybe?..


Yep did that.

Did another run, this time i tried 4.05G on 1.39v, it booted and validated but crashed on cinebench. Think anything above 4.05 needs at least 1.4v, or that i'm thermally limited. Didn't run Hwinfo so i'm just guessing at this point.

http://valid.x86.fr/wrudpt


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Yep did that.
> 
> Did another run, this time i tried 4.05G on 1.39v, it booted and validated but crashed on cinebench. Think anything above 4.05 needs at least 1.4v, or that i'm thermally limited. Didn't run Hwinfo so i'm just guessing at this point.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wrudpt


as expected.. 1800X could reach 4G easier than 1700X.. i cant even reach 3.95G on 1.4v









i hope you could get em stable on cryorig


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Yep did that.
> 
> Did another run, this time i tried 4.05G on 1.39v, it booted and validated but crashed on cinebench. Think anything above 4.05 needs at least 1.4v, or that i'm thermally limited. Didn't run Hwinfo so i'm just guessing at this point.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wrudpt


It all depends on whether your Tdie is correct. Looks like it isn't for some people. 95c should be the throttling point.

That being said, it could also just crash at that point







But 4ghz at 1.4v is a great score.

There has been some discussion on whether over 4.0 actually works: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_7_1800X/15.html


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> as expected.. 1800X could reach 4G easier than 1700X.. i cant even reach 3.95G on 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you could get em stable on cryorig


Thanks Not to worry, i suppose bios fixes later will help with that. Right now Ryzen is still very immature so im holding out some hope of a 4.2 on air.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> It all depends on whether your Tdie is correct. Looks like it isn't for some people. 95c should be the throttling point.
> 
> That being said, it could also just crash at that point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 4ghz at 1.4v is a great score.
> 
> There has been some discussion on whether over 4.0 actually works: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_7_1800X/15.html


I had 73 on 4.0, i didn't run hwinfo before cine. So i suppose it has to be a little over, given the same voltages.

Wasn't the cut off( TjMax) by AMD at 75C hence the shutdown?


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> as expected.. 1800X could reach 4G easier than 1700X.. i cant even reach 3.95G on 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you could get em stable on cryorig


Yeah, i tried for a while to get to 4ghz now, but without success on 1700X

3.925ghz is fine with 1.325v, but 4.0ghz can't be achieved even with 1.475v. Will wait and try again some other time.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Yeah, i tried for a while to get to 4ghz now, but without success on 1700X
> 
> 3.925ghz is fine with 1.325v, but 4.0ghz can't be achieved even with 1.475v. Will wait and try again some other time.


Try 3980 or somewhere close if you can. See how much you can get before the system crashes or unstable. Hopefully future bios fixes will help with the clocks.


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Try 3980 or somewhere close if you can. See how much you can get before the system crashes or unstable. Hopefully future bios fixes will help with the clocks.


I think i have reached the peak for my system currently, can't get better results with current chip under air cooler. Will try again when i will build custom loop later this year. Going to fiddle around with memory though, i'm happy with my cpu oc anyway so its ok.

Just tried more settings, but 3.925 in bios seems the highest my chip goes under these circumstances.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoralDenise*
> 
> hi, whats the maximun memory speed ryzen support as of now? 3200?


Couple of reviewers got as high as 3600


----------



## bluej511

So did a bit more testing (if someone wants to put them in a graph feel free). Grid Autosport had a HUGE advantage to my 4690k, which was only set to 4.3ghz (my first one was at 4.5ghz but that one is long gone), and the gap has now closed a bit more.

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced

Grid Autosport
Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75

As you can see in the case of Grid Autosport, the higher memory speed and OC helped a LOT, surprisingly so did putting it into balanced (although not much)

In Far Cry Primal however, much less improvement. I was able to test this one with ram at 2133 and then ram at 2933. 4690k is still king in that game although not by much. Only got about 3fps average better from stock to OCed and OCed RAM. Grid did MUCH better in that regard.

Far Cry Primal

[email protected] / 1700x / [email protected](2133) / 2933 (hp) / balanced

Min 64.00 / 52.00 / 55.00 / 61.00 / 60.00
Avg 73.00 / 69.00 / 70.00 / 72.00 / 71.00
Max 82.00 / 80.00 / 80.00 / 81.00 / 80.00

The 3.8ghz tests at 2933 are also on fresh installs and brand new HDD (if it even makes any difference). And for those curious heres the CPUz one.

4690k / 1700x (2133) / 3.8ghz (2933)
Single Thread 1954 / 2024 / 2221
Multi Thread 7543 / 17352 / 18818

I have my previous cinebench as well and i may just do one without priority or performance bias set in the BIOS just to compare.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> I think i have reached the peak for my system currently, can't get better results with current chip under air cooler. Will try again when i will build custom loop later this year. Going to fiddle around with memory though, i'm happy with my cpu oc anyway so its ok.
> 
> Just tried more settings, but 3.925 in bios seems the highest my chip goes under these circumstances.


Ah i see. Sorry to hear that. I suppose bios fixes should help a little with that. Is the chip thermal or voltage limited so far? It's a little bit of both for mine. I'm hoping to string it out much as i can currently but i'm not willing to do so until my new cooler comes in.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So did a bit more testing (if someone wants to put them in a graph feel free). Grid Autosport had a HUGE advantage to my 4690k, which was only set to 4.3ghz (my first one was at 4.5ghz but that one is long gone), and the gap has now closed a bit more.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> 
> Grid Autosport
> Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733
> Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68
> Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75
> 
> As you can see in the case of Grid Autosport, the higher memory speed and OC helped a LOT, surprisingly so did putting it into balanced (although not much)
> 
> In Far Cry Primal however, much less improvement. I was able to test this one with ram at 2133 and then ram at 2933. 4690k is still king in that game although not by much. Only got about 3fps average better from stock to OCed and OCed RAM. Grid did MUCH better in that regard.
> 
> Far Cry Primal
> 
> [email protected] / 1700x / [email protected](2133) / 2933 (hp) / balanced
> 
> Min 64.00 / 52.00 / 55.00 / 61.00 / 60.00
> Avg 73.00 / 69.00 / 70.00 / 72.00 / 71.00
> Max 82.00 / 80.00 / 80.00 / 81.00 / 80.00
> 
> The 3.8ghz tests at 2933 are also on fresh installs and brand new HDD (if it even makes any difference). And for those curious heres the CPUz one.
> 
> 4690k / 1700x (2133) / 3.8ghz (2933)
> Single Thread 1954 / 2024 / 2221
> Multi Thread 7543 / 17352 / 18818
> 
> I have my previous cinebench as well and i may just do one without priority or performance bias set in the BIOS just to compare.


Nice comparison! I suspect 3200+MHz RAM will close the gap even more. Seems the IPC is indeed about on par with broadwell/haswell...possibly even higher, although it doesn't clock as high so it ends up slightly lower in the real world. Not too shabby!


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> I had 73 on 4.0, i didn't run hwinfo before cine. So i suppose it has to be a little over, given the same voltages.
> 
> Wasn't the cut off( TjMax) by AMD at 75C hence the shutdown?


Was mentioned in this thread previously but this quote taken from recent techpowerup article......

" Once you go for 4 GHz and above, the cooling requirements quickly increase and lots of voltage is required to achieve stability. Due to the increased voltage, power draw shoots up, too. If you look at the 4.1 GHz and 4.2 GHz power-usage numbers, you can see a drop, which suggests that the CPU throttles internally, which will lead to some loss in performance."

--- Going over 4.0 you will have better results once you have better cooling but either way once you try to go past 4.1 wall is hit and performance drops regardless of cooling..... as I've noticed on my 1700x when going over 4.2 OC at a high voltage my bench scores start to decline.....


----------



## geoxile

What kind of cooler is necessary to hit 3.9Ghz on a 1700? Will a hyper 212 evo suffice or should I go with a Noctua D15 or some AIO water cooler?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> What kind of cooler is necessary to hit 3.9Ghz on a 1700? Will a hyper 212 evo suffice or should I go with a Noctua D15 or some AIO water cooler?


I wouldn't go with an Evo simply because it needs an adapter which you have to pay an extra $7US shipping to get which sort of defeats the value proposition of the cooler. I only have one because I ordered it last year after reports came out that AM4 was going to use the same mounting scheme as AM3 which turned out to be false. As far as cooling capability I'd love to give you some data on that...but I'm still waiting for a motherboard


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> What kind of cooler is necessary to hit 3.9Ghz on a 1700? Will a hyper 212 evo suffice or should I go with a Noctua D15 or some AIO water cooler?


Easily, the stock cooler can do all core 3.8.


----------



## kert06

I had a TPC 800 laying around on a shelf, so i thought why not make the bracket myself, so far so good.



http://imgur.com/I4wOK


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Nice comparison! I suspect 3200+MHz RAM will close the gap even more. Seems the IPC is indeed about on par with broadwell/haswell...possibly even higher, although it doesn't clock as high so it ends up slightly lower in the real world. Not too shabby!


i still have quite a few games to test as well that i haven't even downloaded yet.

In Rise of the Tomb Raider my 4690k does amazing on the first map, on the other 2 the 1700x has double the mins (dx12). This was at stock speeds and 2133 ram speed. Should be even better now. I have Hitman Absolution to test as well, Dirt Rally did amazing with the 1700x and have the original tomb raider to do as well.


----------



## Scotty99

If anyone cares, newegg has borderlands goty+borderlands 2 goty for 12 bucks after promo code. On steam these games add up to 70 lol.


----------



## chir

Ryzen 1700X
Asus B350M-A
Asus GTX1070 OC Dual
16GB (4 x 4GB) 4000MHz G.Skill kit (bought before Ryzen was released, got the kit for $200! Changing to a 2 x 8GB kit later)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 240
Corsair Carbide 240 Air (white)

My OC is at 3.8GHz @1.297V, CPU voltage offset to -0.08125 V, and seemed to be Prime95 stable with regular LLC. Temps are insanely cool with radiator fans at 70%, around 45 Celsius during gaming, 60 Celsius after several hours of Prime95.

Getting two more Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans, +1 exhaust and +1 radiator intake. Ordered Bitfenix braided 24-pin ATX and 8-pin PCIE, when these things arrive it'll be golden. Maybe NVMe system drive later, maybe actually compatible RAM when the RAM situation clears up. Very happy with how nicely all this played out. Waited to post until I got the AM4 bracket from AC (yesterday).


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

Cheers bro for share of info







.

@chir

Nice







, what speed you getting on the RAM?


----------



## eddiechi

@Chir

Very Nice!


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Yeah, i tried for a while to get to 4ghz now, but without success on 1700X
> 
> 3.925ghz is fine with 1.325v, but 4.0ghz can't be achieved even with 1.475v. Will wait and try again some other time.


Having a very similar experience with mine. 1.365V for 3.90GHz but 3.975GHz takes 1.5V.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Cheers bro for share of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @chir
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what speed you getting on the RAM?


yea np, not much improvement in RAM speeds in Far Cry but grid saw a nice boost with an OC and ram speeds. Not sure if going to 3200mhz would even give any boost at that point.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chir
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what speed you getting on the RAM?


Maybe surprisingly, 2400MHz with these four DIMMs (I understood I'm supposed to be limited to 2133 MHz).
I am intending to buy the 2x 8GB Corsair LPX 3600MHz kit (only Corsair kit qualified for 3200MHz on my mobo, and also not more expensive than 3200 MHz from where I'll be buying it in Finland). Hoping it'll reach higher than 3200MHz if anything ever reaches higher than that on this mobo (since it's already the best kit on the QLV kit speed-wise). Will be putting these G.Skill babies on significant other's Kaby Lake setup at 3866MHz when the RAM swap happens.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Was mentioned in this thread previously but this quote taken from recent techpowerup article......
> 
> " Once you go for 4 GHz and above, the cooling requirements quickly increase and lots of voltage is required to achieve stability. Due to the increased voltage, power draw shoots up, too. If you look at the 4.1 GHz and 4.2 GHz power-usage numbers, you can see a drop, which suggests that the CPU throttles internally, which will lead to some loss in performance."
> 
> --- Going over 4.0 you will have better results once you have better cooling but either way once you try to go past 4.1 wall is hit and performance drops regardless of cooling..... as I've noticed on my 1700x when going over 4.2 OC at a high voltage my bench scores start to decline.....


Thanks for the info. So somewhere roughly between 4.15 and 4.2 should be the sweet spot? Above 4.5 there is no tangible performance increase?

Hopefully a dual H5 universal can cope with a Ryzen at 1.4v+ fine.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 1700X
> Asus B350M-A
> Asus GTX1070 OC Dual
> 16GB (4 x 4GB) 4000MHz G.Skill kit (bought before Ryzen was released, got the kit for $200! Changing to a 2 x 8GB kit later)
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 240
> Corsair Carbide 240 Air (white)
> 
> My OC is at 3.8GHz @1.297V, CPU voltage offset to -0.08125 V, and seemed to be Prime95 stable with regular LLC. Temps are insanely cool with radiator fans at 70%, around 45 Celsius during gaming, 60 Celsius after several hours of Prime95.
> 
> Getting two more Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans, +1 exhaust and +1 radiator intake. Ordered Bitfenix braided 24-pin ATX and 8-pin PCIE, when these things arrive it'll be golden. Maybe NVMe system drive later, maybe actually compatible RAM when the RAM situation clears up. Very happy with how nicely all this played out. Waited to post until I got the AM4 bracket from AC (yesterday).


Sweet mini PC. I'm curious what the VRM temps are like after 10 mins or so with the CPU at full load.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So somewhere roughly between 4.15 and 4.2 should be the sweet spot? Above 4.5 there is no tangible performance increase?
> 
> Hopefully a dual H5 universal can cope with a Ryzen at 1.4v+ fine.


These are all theories and every chip may be different, but even 4.1ghz may yield little to no gain (maybe even a loss).

I remember (now several hundred pages back) that I was outscoring someone @ 4.15ghz when I was at 3.8-3.9 in Time Spy CPU score.

Even still, at some point something else becomes a bottleneck in the processor (ram, cache, latency).



I got a 2.06% increase in performance for a 2.5% overclock and 6% power increase.


----------



## drdrache

so question Guys,

I just got my Pstate0 Overclocking "working" - but with ASrocks new 2.0 Killer/K4 Bios - the voltages are more - precise? like the offset voltage mode takes more to get it to a certain level.

right now I'm trying to get back to my 4GHZ overclock fully stable and notice one thing; when stressing with real-bench (havn't tryed others, prime perhaps?) I get... Pauses in system usability.
as the system locks for a second, or a few; then resumes normally.

is that just Vcore issues? or do I need to look somewhere else, maybe ram?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So somewhere roughly between 4.15 and 4.2 should be the sweet spot? Above 4.5 there is no tangible performance increase?
> 
> Hopefully a dual H5 universal can cope with a Ryzen at 1.4v+ fine.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all theories and every chip may be different, but even 4.1ghz may yield little to no gain (maybe even a loss).
> 
> I remember (not several hundred pages back) that I was outscoring someone @ 4.15ghz when I was at 3.8-3.9 in Time Spy CPU score.
> 
> Even still, at some point something else becomes a bottleneck in the processor (ram, cache, latency).
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 2.06% increase in performance for a 2.5% overclock and 6% power increase.
Click to expand...

What do you get for a timespy cpu score at those clocks?


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so question Guys,
> 
> I just got my Pstate0 Overclocking "working" - but with ASrocks new 2.0 Killer/K4 Bios - the voltages are more - precise? like the offset voltage mode takes more to get it to a certain level.
> 
> right now I'm trying to get back to my 4GHZ overclock fully stable and notice one thing; when stressing with real-bench (havn't tryed others, prime perhaps?) I get... Pauses in system usability.
> as the system locks for a second, or a few; then resumes normally.
> 
> is that just Vcore issues? or do I need to look somewhere else, maybe ram?


I saw something like this happen when I was adjusting SOC voltage once. Take a look there as well.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so question Guys,
> 
> I just got my Pstate0 Overclocking "working" - but with ASrocks new 2.0 Killer/K4 Bios - the voltages are more - precise? like the offset voltage mode takes more to get it to a certain level.
> 
> right now I'm trying to get back to my 4GHZ overclock fully stable and notice one thing; when stressing with real-bench (havn't tryed others, prime perhaps?) I get... Pauses in system usability.
> as the system locks for a second, or a few; then resumes normally.
> 
> is that just Vcore issues? or do I need to look somewhere else, maybe ram?


My volts are the same from bios to bios, with 3800 multi the 3125 offset number loads to 1.248v. Not sure what to tell ya.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so question Guys,
> 
> I just got my Pstate0 Overclocking "working" - but with ASrocks new 2.0 Killer/K4 Bios - the voltages are more - precise? like the offset voltage mode takes more to get it to a certain level.
> 
> right now I'm trying to get back to my 4GHZ overclock fully stable and notice one thing; when stressing with real-bench (havn't tryed others, prime perhaps?) I get... Pauses in system usability.
> as the system locks for a second, or a few; then resumes normally.
> 
> is that just Vcore issues? or do I need to look somewhere else, maybe ram?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw something like this happen when I was adjusting SOC voltage once. Take a look there as well.
Click to expand...

Do we have a good SOC voltage idea? I think mine is around .90x ... I heard hitting 1 helps?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you get for a timespy cpu score at those clocks?


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1485382/spy/1402320

http://valid.x86.fr/is58l1, http://valid.x86.fr/hp2ig8



1776/1740


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Do we have a good SOC voltage idea? I think mine is around .90x ... I heard hitting 1 helps?


I'm way up at 1.15V. This is the default for 3200MHz memory on C6H. Elmor's guide says up to 1.2 is safe.

I tried dropping it lower and that's when I ran into the temporary freeze scenario like you were describing. I also had some POST issues at lower volts.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so question Guys,
> 
> I just got my Pstate0 Overclocking "working" - but with ASrocks new 2.0 Killer/K4 Bios - the voltages are more - precise? like the offset voltage mode takes more to get it to a certain level.
> 
> right now I'm trying to get back to my 4GHZ overclock fully stable and notice one thing; when stressing with real-bench (havn't tryed others, prime perhaps?) I get... Pauses in system usability.
> as the system locks for a second, or a few; then resumes normally.
> 
> is that just Vcore issues? or do I need to look somewhere else, maybe ram?
> 
> 
> 
> My volts are the same from bios to bios, with 3800 multi the 3125 offset number loads to 1.248v. Not sure what to tell ya.
Click to expand...

yea, it's weird, HWinfo, and HWmonitor now shows a doubling of voltages - cpu-z is now "right"

before on 1.63 beta - I used a +17500 offset to get to 1.402 for non pstate0 overclocking.
went to pstate0 (1.93a)- had to use about +18125 to get the same, now on 2.0, i'm at +21250 to get the same voltage reporting.

and i'm getting the "hitching" with realbench, so i'm not sure.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> yea, it's weird, HWinfo, and HWmonitor now shows a doubling of voltages - cpu-z is now "right"
> 
> before on 1.63 beta - I used a +17500 offset to get to 1.402 for non pstate0 overclocking.
> went to pstate0 (1.93a)- had to use about +18125 to get the same, now on 2.0, i'm at +21250 to get the same voltage reporting.
> 
> and i'm getting the "hitching" with realbench, so i'm not sure.


Did you double the volts in HWinfo64 before to correct your voltages? It probably is still doing the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsoftime*
> 
> I'm way up at 1.15V. This is the default for 3200MHz memory on C6H. Elmor's guide says up to 1.2 is safe.
> 
> I tried dropping it lower and that's when I ran into the temporary freeze scenario like you were describing. I also had some POST issues at lower volts.


For me, above 1.1 can stop booting. I just have an offset to help stability


----------



## Nickyvida

4.1 on 1.41v! But not Cinebench stable. It crashed.. I'm not sure of the temps, i didn't open hwinfo but i did on aircon and the ambient was 26C.

It did boot up at 1.4 though but i didn't save the previous validation.

http://valid.x86.fr/sjtxw9


----------



## bloot

To all the X370 Killer SLI users, what are your VRM temps when under stress? I am a bit concerned about it, I gave another oportunity to the 2.0 bios and finally found an stable oc at 3.925 with 1.328V, but the VRM temp is a bit high reaching 80ºC. With previous bios temp was a bit lower (low 70s).


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> To all the X370 Killer SLI users, what are your VRM temps when under stress? I am a bit concerned about it, I gave another oportunity to the 2.0 bios and finally found an stable oc at 3.925 with 1.328V, but the VRM temp is a bit high reaching 80ºC. With previous bios temp was a bit lower (low 70s).


I get about 65-67 on VRM's, With same settings, 3.925 @ 1.325V, room temp is 21c


----------



## Nighthog

IBT AVX "very high" stable. 3950Mhz (3942Mhz actual)

Needed some cool +0.288V offset to get that to pass.

http://valid.x86.fr/4zkmzu


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> I get about 65-67 on VRM's, With same settings, 3.925 @ 1.325V, room temp is 21c


Thank you, my room temp is 23-24, are you on 2.00 bios? I am considering swaping this motherboard for any other with stronger and cooler vrm. I have an aio and there's no direct cooling on the vrm zone. I guess I could also buy an Antec Spot Cool or something similar for cooling that area.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> To all the X370 Killer SLI users, what are your VRM temps when under stress? I am a bit concerned about it, I gave another oportunity to the 2.0 bios and finally found an stable oc at 3.925 with 1.328V, but the VRM temp is a bit high reaching 80ºC. With previous bios temp was a bit lower (low 70s).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> I get about 65-67 on VRM's, With same settings, 3.925 @ 1.325V, room temp is 21c


Define stress. IBT? Prime95? Handbrake?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> 4.1 on 1.41v! But not Cinebench stable. It crashed.. I'm not sure of the temps, i didn't open hwinfo but i did on aircon and the ambient was 26C.
> 
> It did boot up at 1.4 though but i didn't save the previous validation.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sjtxw9



but i have used just 8gb (2x4gb) from my x99 system







score maybe is a bit low


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Define stress. IBT? Prime95? Handbrake?


IBT AVX maximum and 2 hours Prime95 small FFTs. They're relatively low on idle, mid 40s.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> I get about 65-67 on VRM's, With same settings, 3.925 @ 1.325V, room temp is 21c
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my room temp is 23-24, are you on 2.00 bios? I am considering swaping this motherboard for any other with stronger and cooler vrm. I have an aio and there's no direct cooling on the vrm zone. I guess I could also buy an Antec Spot Cool or something similar for cooling that area.
Click to expand...

i get high 70's (or did when it was stable) 4.0 @ 1.402 (which isn't stable now with pstates, and I don't know why)


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> IBT AVX maximum and 2 hours Prime95 small FFTs. They're relatively low on idle, mid 40s.


I'll have to test, but that will take forever with 32gb of ram lol


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I'll have to test, but that will take forever with 32gb of ram lol


You can test IBT on high, takes less time and vrms get hot enough to compare.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> i get high 70's (or did when it was stable) 4.0 @ 1.402 (which isn't stable now with pstates, and I don't know why)


Yes, it's because the latest bios has made many changes, and it has an effect on previous stable ocs. It took a day of testing for me to achieve an stable oc finally with this bios, but memory bandwidth is worse (latency is better) and temps are higher.


----------



## Beandip8551

Well here is my validation from cpu-z.

valid.x86.fr/wpf1mh

1800x Ryzen just stock clocks right now

YD180XBMC88AE
UA 1707 PGT
SN 9R64484N70191
MALAYSIA

I put this again as I never got put into the owners database. I'll OC this after I let it burn in for a day or so.

Beandip


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you get for a timespy cpu score at those clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1485382/spy/1402320
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/is58l1, http://valid.x86.fr/hp2ig8
> 
> 
> 
> 1776/1740
Click to expand...

You are a little more efficient than I am vs clockspeed - mind running AIDA 64's cache and memory bench ?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> i get high 70's (or did when it was stable) 4.0 @ 1.402 (which isn't stable now with pstates, and I don't know why)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's because the latest bios has made many changes, and it has an effect on previous stable ocs. It took a day of testing for me to achieve an stable oc finally with this bios, but memory bandwidth is worse (latency is better) and temps are higher.
Click to expand...

happen to know what your changes were? (relative to your old ones) I did a total reflash of the bios just now, and am attempting to pstate0 on 4.

just annoying i was 12 hours stable of real + p95.


----------



## Nighthog

Am I the only one needing to push ridiculous voltages to get stuff to pass stress tests? like ~0.050+ more than the rest for similar clocks?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> happen to know what your changes were? (relative to your old ones) I did a total reflash of the bios just now, and am attempting to pstate0 on 4.
> 
> just annoying i was 12 hours stable of real + p95.


Haven't seen a detalied changelog, just what they list on their website, but some things that I noticed:

Chipset voltage is higher now at 1.1V
They made some changes to memory, bandwidth is worse and latency is better (still no stable 3200MHz though)
Cleaned menus, AMD PBS is missing now (probably not needed, don't know)
They added a voltage adjustment on the oc section (not referring to the vcore adjustment that was already there)


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> You can test IBT on high, takes less time and vrms get hot enough to compare.


4.0


3.9


Stock


70w power increase from 3.5ghz to 4.0









I want to try 3.8 next since I was doing that at stock volts.


----------



## Scotty99

Well the biggest recent change to asrock bios is you cant offset overclock anymore, you have to use P states for this. This you already knew, but for others new to the thread just making it clear


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well the biggest recent change to asrock bios is you cant offset overclock anymore, you have to use P states for this. This you already knew, but for others new to the thread just making it clear


guess I am just frustrated, not frustrated enough to go back to an older bios, just enough to keep trying - lol.
trying to use you guys as a "rock" to keep my testing sane.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 4.0
> 
> 
> 3.9
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 70w power increase from 3.5ghz to 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try 3.8 next since I was doing that at stock volts.


+rep many thanks for the hwinfo screens









You seem to get even higher vrm temps at 3.9GHz, am I the only one worried about this temps?









I mean, maybe I have not to worry at all.

This is mine with ITB maximum


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 4.0
> 
> 
> 3.9
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 70w power increase from 3.5ghz to 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try 3.8 next since I was doing that at stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> +rep many thanks for the hwfinfo screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to get even higher vrm temps at 3.9GHz, am I the only one worried about this temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, maybe I have not to worry at all.
Click to expand...

Those temps would scare me , that's for sure. His pair is large.....


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> +rep many thanks for the hwfinfo screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to get even higher vrm temps at 3.9GHz, am I the only one worried about this temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, maybe I have not to worry at all.
> 
> This is mine with ITB maximum


I read that we shouldn't worry until it's over 100c, and often 115c. I think we will be cooking the processor before then ;-)


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those temps would scare me , that's for sure. His pair is large.....


You are on a Crosshair aren't you? What vrm temps are you getting under stress on that board?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> +rep many thanks for the hwfinfo screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to get even higher vrm temps at 3.9GHz, am I the only one worried about this temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, maybe I have not to worry at all.
> 
> This is mine with ITB maximum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that we shouldn't worry until it's over 100c, and often 115c. I think we will be cooking the processor before then ;-)
Click to expand...

I've heard the same...


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I've heard the same...


Yeah, ASRock doesn't list the rating on their site, but looking up 100uf and 820uF caps say 105c.

Either way, as long as you have it enabled, the MB will prevent overheating.  can't be considered stable if you crash.

Edit: Just checked. ASRock rates them for 12000 hours at 105c, so as long as we don't pass that we should well over 12K hours  temps don't get anywhere near IBT temps under normal use and not constant. If I were folding 24/7 I'd plan accordingly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those temps would scare me , that's for sure. His pair is large.....
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a Crosshair aren't you? What vrm temps are you getting under stress on that board?
Click to expand...

I have the Titanium - I haven't went over 60 that I recall - as read by hwinfo's VR 1 or VR 2 readings.

EDIT : Haven't ran 2 hours of IBT tho either - don't have patience for that one.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the Titanium - I haven't went over 60 that I recall - as read by hwinfo's VR 1 or VR 2 readings.
> 
> EDIT : Haven't ran 2 hours of IBT tho either - don't have patience for that one.


Mine were IBT AVX on high, so like 5 mins.


----------



## drdrache

I think I know my problem with 4.0ghz -

here is a screenie :


as you see my top cpu temp is 70. I think that's too high for 3.9 @ 1.362 (that voltage might be too high still - but working on it)
I either need to re-examine my entire build's cooling - or better fan profiles.
these temp (maxes) were from a IBX run @ high.

sadly, I know for a fact that these temps are nearly 10C higher (Tdie) than before 2.00 bios


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thank you, my room temp is 23-24, are you on 2.00 bios? I am considering swaping this motherboard for any other with stronger and cooler vrm. I have an aio and there's no direct cooling on the vrm zone. I guess I could also buy an Antec Spot Cool or something similar for cooling that area.


2.0 yeah, i think i will keep the motherboard, will be going under water soon, then i will add a fan or some fans blowing on vrms, will be fine. The vrm's are designed to take a lot of heat tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Define stress. IBT? Prime95? Handbrake?


prime95


----------



## drdrache

I really think - either the early bioses were THAT messed up and we got away with alot,
or 2.00 is still THAT buggy.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I really think - either the early bioses were THAT messed up and we got away with alot,
> or 2.00 is still THAT buggy.


The former seems more likely 

Probably due to getting more RAM compatibility
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> 4.0
> 
> 
> 3.9
> 
> 
> Stock (3.5)
> 
> 
> 70w power increase from 3.5ghz to 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try 3.8 next since I was doing that at stock volts.


Tried 3.8. Seems like the best bang for the buck. Only 10w above stock and 2c extra on the VRM.



But is anyone going to be happy with 3.8?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ok the 3D printed CPU and GPU brackets worked. The one I previously uploaded has issues. I'm on mobile so I can't upload the working one.


----------



## Nickyvida

Seems like im being thermally limited with regards to overclocking. The temps shoot up to 100 and forced a shutdown, which was the Tctl. Tdie was 75. Does the CPU/mobo read Tctl or tdie when reading temps to activate safe shutdown?

4.1G at 1.43v cine crashed.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Seems like im being thermally limited with regards to overclocking. The temps shoot up to 100 and forced a shutdown, which was the Tctl. Tdie was 75. Does the CPU/mobo read Tctl or tdie when reading temps to activate safe shutdown?
> 
> 4.1G at 1.43v cine crashed.


If Tctl is over 100 and Tdie is 75, something is wrong. Tdie should be exactly -20 from Tctl.

Check your VRM temps too. You could be cooking them







If those hit 100c your board can't handle the overclock.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> If Tctl is over 100 and Tdie is 75, something is wrong. Tdie should be exactly -20 from Tctl.
> 
> Check your VRM temps too. You could be cooking them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those hit 100c your board can't handle the overclock.


Ah my bad, yeah, they were around 95C for Tctl.

What is the threshold usually for VRMs? Thanks! Will monitor for now until my new cooler comes in. Seems like i found a thermal wall :/


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah my bad, yeah, they were around 95C for Tctl.
> 
> What is the threshold usually for VRMs? Thanks! Will monitor for now until my new cooler comes in. Seems like i found a thermal wall :/


So they are rated for 105c (normally), but the MB by default doesn't let you go over that for safety. On my board it will power off completely if the VRMs get too hot.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> So they are rated for 105c (normally), but the MB by default doesn't let you go over that for safety. On my board it will power off completely if the VRMs get too hot.


Ah i see. Thanks. Will check next time once my cooler is here. When i crashed my mobo was still operational, just that it had a debug CPU light on and black screen and then it restarts after i press the reset button.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Ah i see. Thanks. Will check next time once my cooler is here. When i crashed my mobo was still operational, just that it had a debug CPU light on and black screen and then it restarts after i press the reset button.


Each board handles this differently so who knows. Good luck!

For me 4.0 on a fixed voltage handles fine, but on Pstate it needs more voltage and overheats the VRM.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Each board handles this differently so who knows. Good luck!
> 
> For me 4.0 on a fixed voltage handles fine, but on Pstate it needs more voltage and overheats the VRM.


Thanks:thumb:. Yeah 4.05 so far is what i can do cine stable. But 4.1 requires a whole lot more cooling.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks:thumb:. Yeah 4.05 so far is what i can do cine stable. But 4.1 requires a whole lot more cooling.


I could cinebench stable at much lower volts, even a dozen times in a row. It was IBT AVX that told me no pstates









VRMs depend a lot on case fans.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I could cinebench stable at much lower volts, even a dozen times in a row. It was IBT AVX that told me no pstates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRMs depend a lot on case fans.


nice. I haven't try lower voltages yet, i'm just looking to see how far i can go, but i may try lower voltages once i found the wall.

Yeah, populated my case fans with 200mms, but i guess the ambient might be too high, if the VRMs are cooking.


----------



## eddiechi

Tdie: 35.5c - 65.5c CB
V: 1.475
Power draw from wall: 85w Idle - 273w CB (1700X/C6H/1080/250GB M.2/H100i)



Tdie: 35c - 68c
V:1.5
Power draw from wall: 89 Idle - 322w peak


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks:thumb:. Yeah 4.05 so far is what i can do cine stable. But 4.1 requires a whole lot more cooling.


Pro Carbon'll have the usual MSI standard NIKOS fets, which can be just fine as the Titanium shows, but that board has a fantastic heat sink design as well. Pro Carbon has a decent one too, so just make sure you're getting solid airflow over the board and keeping the air moving around those VRM sinks. They should be able to handle volts under 1.45v so just make airflow a priority would be my advice.


----------



## Scotty99

Man really makes a difference to close background apps with cinebench, i scored a 124 single core, closed steam and stuff and got a 152 lol.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Is that after waking from sleep? My 1700X @ 3.9 only manages ~1665 in Cinebench R15


Just rebooted. Be sure to set priority to very high or real-time and close any apps you can.

Also my RAM is 2933. Even still, few pages back someone was out scoring me @3.85


----------



## majestynl

This is what i get with Perf. Bias on and Real time priority:



4000Mhz / 3200Mhz Ram / Pstates OC / Offset + 0.0625v / LLC1 / RockStable


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> This is what i get with Perf. Bias on and Real time priority:
> 
> 
> 
> 4000Mhz / 3200Mhz Ram / Pstates OC / Offset + 0.0625v / LLC1 / RockStable


Great now run it with everything else closed youll probably score even more points. I noticed running hwinfo or anything in the background will tank your score. I got a best of like 1715 or so at 3.8ghz with bias on and high priority.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Great now run it with everything else closed youll probably score even more points. I noticed running hwinfo or anything in the background will tank your score. I got a best of like 1715 or so at 3.8ghz with bias on and high priority.


Thanks!! Yep, could close everything in background!
And also higher score with: letting CB open for a while and doing nothing for approx 10 min, and then hit the run button!


----------



## majestynl

Sorry delete this double post!


----------



## bloot

It's enough stress testing for my 1700 at 3.925GHz and 1.328V, I guess I can be confident about the stability and forget about VRM temps (I'll possibly buy a fan for cooling that area though)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also iirc the temps still are not accurate at idle. AMD still uses an equation to make the tempo reading, however I may be wrong, and if I am please someone correct me


AFAIK it differs to past implementation. View section Temp info in OP of this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ah.. yes. mine was 5.46
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 5.47 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently Asus dropped 10C from the offset


Temp 4 seems the one for VRM IMO but min max average is same. Are you running HWiNFO prior to loading CPU with an app? also you can expand the window of sensors, bottom left click the 2x outwards arrows icon. Also latest HWiNFO is v5.47-3129 linked in OP of thread in my sig.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AFAIK it differs to past implementation. View section Temp info in OP of this thread.
> Temp 4 seems the one for VRM IMO but min max average is same. Are you running HWiNFO prior to loading CPU with an app? also you can expand the window of sensors, bottom left click the 2x outwards arrows icon. Also latest HWiNFO is v5.47-3129 linked in OP of thread in my sig.


like this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i dont seem to understand this one : "Are you running HWiNFO prior to loading CPU with an app?"


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ok the 3D printed CPU and GPU brackets worked. The one I previously uploaded has issues. I'm on mobile so I can't upload the working one.


bummer - I grabbed it and paid a friend to print it.
sucks to be me


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You might need to sand the old one a little bit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AM4.SLDPRT.txt 459k .txt file


AM4.STL.txt 112k .txt file


RX480.SLDPRT.txt 501k .txt file


RX480.STL.txt 164k .txt file


----------



## rv8000

This is as far as she'll go.... on air, safetly











Still a pretty bad bottleneck for the combined score, gpu usage fluctuating between 70-90%; pinned at 99% in FSE and FSU


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
been looking for it but cant find it.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.


I think the only answer currently available is 2nd hand, basically reviewers that asked AMD


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5zmg6s/maximum_safe_vcore_voltages_for_ryzen/%5B/URL

but apparently hasn't been publicly published yet.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> This is as far as she'll go.... on air, safetly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bad bottleneck for the combined score, gpu usage fluctuating between 70-90%; pinned at 99% in FSE and FSU


Nvidia's dx12 api. Is it dragging down the combined score as negatively as it appears to affect real world gaming per some video reviews? Time to see if someone's written something up.. or go through old posts looking for 480's combined score.. figuring delta's.. my head hurts.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont seem to understand this one : "Are you running HWiNFO prior to loading CPU with an app?"


You'll get different readings depending on whether you run hwinfo first or after starting an application is what's suggested, possibly erroneous ones.


----------



## Scotty99

lol now hwmonitor is reading volts double instead of half.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> This is as far as she'll go.... on air, safetly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bad bottleneck for the combined score, gpu usage fluctuating between 70-90%; pinned at 99% in FSE and FSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia's dx12 api. Is it dragging down the combined score as negatively as it appears to affect real world gaming per some video reviews? Time to see if someone's written something up.. or go through old posts looking for 480's combined score.. figuring delta's.. my head hurts.
Click to expand...

FireStrike is DX11


----------



## XEKong

Has anyone had a problem with P0 not being recognized? I have changed P0 to 4.0ghz, but the max it will go is 3.2ghz for P1. It will clock down below 3.2 automatically. If I set P1 to match P0, then it locks in at 4ghz and will not drop down to the next P state. Any ideas? I have tried it with only changing P0 and changing P0, P1, P2. They all have the same behavior. CPU max in windows is set to 100% max and min set at 20% on high power profile.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> FireStrike is DX11


Ack. too much coffee in place of sleep. Timespy would be the place to look. Yes?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Ack. too much coffee in place of sleep. Timespy would be the place to look. Yes?


Firestrike and everything else is between dx9 and dx11, timespy is dx 12 and api test does dx11/dx12/vulkan.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with P0 not being recognized? I have changed P0 to 4.0ghz, but the max it will go is 3.2ghz for P1. It will clock down below 3.2 automatically. If I set P1 to match P0, then it locks in at 4ghz and will not drop down to the next P state. Any ideas? I have tried it with only changing P0 and changing P0, P1, P2. They all have the same behavior. CPU max in windows is set to 100% max and min set at 20% on high power profile.


I honestly have no idea how P states work, i was told to touch P state 0 only and it seems to work exactly as you would expect.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.


There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.


thank you.


----------



## jigzaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with P0 not being recognized? I have changed P0 to 4.0ghz, but the max it will go is 3.2ghz for P1. It will clock down below 3.2 automatically. If I set P1 to match P0, then it locks in at 4ghz and will not drop down to the next P state. Any ideas? I have tried it with only changing P0 and changing P0, P1, P2. They all have the same behavior. CPU max in windows is set to 100% max and min set at 20% on high power profile.







Below his video there setting details for values. Hope this help you achieve it


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You might need to sand the old one a little bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM4.SLDPRT.txt 459k .txt file
> 
> 
> AM4.STL.txt 112k .txt file
> 
> 
> RX480.SLDPRT.txt 501k .txt file
> 
> 
> RX480.STL.txt 164k .txt file


no problem, can you describe what I'd have to fix?


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below his video there setting details for values. Hope this help you achieve it


That's exactly what I was doing. I did find a workaround. I treat P0 as XFR. I set it to 4.1, and P1 to 4.0. The max boost it gets is the 4.0, but has a reported clock as 4.1 in some benchmarks. If I turn off CPU boost in the BIOS, then my Vcore goes to 1.27. Not the best workaround, but it gets the job done. I get scores consistent with 4.0. I do occasionally get voltage spikes up to the 4.1 settings. But so far so good.


----------



## shadowxaero

Almost got everything finished. Just need to decide on LED placement.

Currently stress testing with Aida64. Been an hour and 7 minutes so far @ 4Ghz and 1.41875v
I am proud of my 1700.

I could boot into windows @ 4.15Ghz/1.45v but couldn't run anything.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You might need to sand the old one a little bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM4.SLDPRT.txt 459k .txt file
> 
> 
> AM4.STL.txt 112k .txt file
> 
> 
> RX480.SLDPRT.txt 501k .txt file
> 
> 
> RX480.STL.txt 164k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, can you describe what I'd have to fix?
Click to expand...

The 12 tiny legs that clips onto the AIO is a bit wide. You have to sand the inside of them.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You might need to sand the old one a little bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM4.SLDPRT.txt 459k .txt file
> 
> 
> AM4.STL.txt 112k .txt file
> 
> 
> RX480.SLDPRT.txt 501k .txt file
> 
> 
> RX480.STL.txt 164k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, can you describe what I'd have to fix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 12 tiny legs that clips onto the AIO is a bit wide. You have to sand the inside of them.
Click to expand...

perfect, thank you for your time!


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Almost got everything finished. Just need to decide on LED placement.
> 
> Currently stress testing with Aida64. Been an hour and 7 minutes so far @ 4Ghz and 1.41875v
> I am proud of my 1700.
> 
> I could boot into windows @ 4.15Ghz/1.45v but couldn't run anything.


Have you played any games?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Have you played any games?


Installing them all now haha.


----------



## Scotty99

So guys i think ive solved my WoW performance issues.

There is a setting called view distance, which as expected dictates how far you can see into the distance. I have always known this is a CPU related setting, but never have i seen the performance difference i am seeing with ryzen.

Its on a scale of 1-10, with 10 i get 30-35 FPS in the area i am in, with it down to 3 or 4 i get 75-80 FPS, a ridiculous amount of FPS boost and i only lost the hazy outline of some of the bigger structures in the distance.

This is most definitely a bug, that one setting should not be affecting performance this much, gonna make a report on WoW forums too.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So guys i think ive solved my WoW performance issues.
> 
> There is a setting called view distance, which as expected dictates how far you can see into the distance. I have always known this is a CPU related setting, but never have i seen the performance difference i am seeing with ryzen.
> 
> Its on a scale of 1-10, with 10 i get 30-35 FPS in the area i am in, with it down to 3 or 4 i get 75-80 FPS, a ridiculous amount of FPS boost and i only lost the hazy outline of some of the bigger structures in the distance.
> 
> This is most definitely a bug, that one setting should not be affecting performance this much, gonna make a report on WoW forums too.


Nice find...


----------



## TaCRoT

[email protected] @ 3200mhz RAM now that's a 36 point jump from 3.85 & 2400mhz RAM


----------



## mus1mus

GIGABYTE FTW!


----------



## bfedorov11

Does anyone own the Asrock AB350M Pro4? I am thinking of picking one up with a 1700 this week. Seems like it might be the best matx board correct? (search returned 89 pages)


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You'll get different readings depending on whether you run hwinfo first or after starting an application is what's suggested, possibly erroneous ones.


ah.. it started every startup


----------



## Nickyvida

Hi guys. Just a quick qn. Does an improperly seated cooler affect voltages( voltage stability while ocing) too or just temps?

Thanks!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hi guys. Just a quick qn. Does an improperly seated cooler affect voltages( voltage stability while ocing) too or just temps?
> 
> Thanks!


Providing the chip isn't throttling, i.e hitting TJ without shutting down, it won't touch voltages.

If your throttling then might be concerned if your using a 1700x 1800x remember its -20 whatever its reading in most applications.


----------



## rubicsphere

Can't wait till they fix the BIOS issues and I can run my RAM at 3200


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Providing the chip isn't throttling, i.e hitting TJ without shutting down, it won't touch voltages.
> 
> If your throttling then might be concerned if your using a 1700x 1800x remember its -20 whatever its reading in most applications.


Thanks. If the CPU is not seated properly, could that affecr voltages too?

Does the pc read the offset or the real temps when ocing?

I wi try remounting my coolee again. Its quite unstable past 4.1.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Providing the chip isn't throttling, i.e hitting TJ without shutting down, it won't touch voltages.
> 
> If your throttling then might be concerned if your using a 1700x 1800x remember its -20 whatever its reading in most applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. If the CPU is not seated properly, could that affecr voltages too?
> 
> Does the pc read the offset or the real temps when ocing?
> 
> I wi try remounting my coolee again. Its quite unstable past 4.1.
Click to expand...

Well if you read through this thread, and any overclocking guide. You'd know 4-4.1 is maximum stability. Almost no chips are stable past 4.1 without extreme voltage.

If your cpu is mounted incorrectly it won't work.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. If the CPU is not seated properly, could that affecr voltages too?
> 
> Does the pc read the offset or the real temps when ocing?
> 
> I wi try remounting my coolee again. Its quite unstable past 4.1.


Not too many people have it *stable past 4.1 right now and if you're trying to do that w/ a stock cooler at those voltages and temps needed to go beyond 4.1 is just asking for headaches.

* Now if someones def of stable is running CB, then I digress,but most know what a real stable system is regardless of definition of real world use.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. If the CPU is not seated properly, could that affecr voltages too?
> 
> Does the pc read the offset or the real temps when ocing?
> 
> I wi try remounting my coolee again. Its quite unstable past 4.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many people have it *stable past 4.1 right now and if you're trying to do that w/ a stock cooler at those voltages and temps needed to go beyond 4.1 is just asking for headaches.
> 
> * Now if someones def of stable is running CB, then I digress,but most know what a real stable system is regardless of definition of real world use.
Click to expand...

Alot of people here consider running CB as stable xD but I agree that its not really stable or 24/7 usable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. If the CPU is not seated properly, could that affecr voltages too?
> 
> Does the pc read the offset or the real temps when ocing?
> 
> I wi try remounting my coolee again. Its quite unstable past 4.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many people have it *stable past 4.1 right now and if you're trying to do that w/ a stock cooler at those voltages and temps needed to go beyond 4.1 is just asking for headaches.
> 
> * Now if someones def of stable is running CB, then I digress,but most know what a real stable system is regardless of definition of real world use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of people here consider running CB as stable xD but I agree that its not really stable or 24/7 usable.
Click to expand...

which is funny, benchmark does not = stable


----------



## Ultracarpet

Ughhhhhhhh i just moved into a new condo and now my computer won't start. All fans spin up, but no signal gets to the monitor and no power is going to usb... reseated the RAM, graphics card, pulled cmos battery, used the jumpers.... On the starts that involve pulling the battery, the ring on the cooler will light up for a few seconds and go off again. Im defeated







(


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Ughhhhhhhh i just moved into a new condo and now my computer won't start. All fans spin up, but no signal gets to the monitor and no power is going to usb... reseated the RAM, graphics card, pulled cmos battery, used the jumpers.... On the starts that involve pulling the battery, the ring on the cooler will light up for a few seconds and go off again. Im defeated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


That general no post test everything is prolly best way to go about, get rid of everything unnessicary, test components if you can, RAM, GPU, remove absolutely everything unnessicary.

I know there's some odd debricking or CMOS resetting methods for some of the Ryzen boards, like shorting out the Cmos Battery contacts or something for like 48 hours or something dumb. (Don't try that unless can find the quote xD I'm fairly sure it was Asus boards that they were talking about)

Isolate the issue as much as possible, reseat everything you can easily, even to point of reseating CPU with different pressure.

Ideally if you can get a mobo speaker and read off error codes as well.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> That general no post test everything is prolly best way to go about, get rid of everything unnessicary, test components if you can, RAM, GPU, remove absolutely everything unnessicary.
> 
> I know there's some odd debricking or CMOS resetting methods for some of the Ryzen boards, like shorting out the Cmos Battery contacts or something for like 48 hours or something dumb. (Don't try that unless can find the quote xD I'm fairly sure it was Asus boards that they were talking about)
> 
> Isolate the issue as much as possible, reseat everything you can easily, even to point of reseating CPU with different pressure.
> 
> Ideally if you can get a mobo speaker and read off error codes as well.


Yea, i meant to grab the speaker but it's back at my old place for the time being.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. *Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Officially 1.35V - 1.45V you may see degradation







. OP of thread linked in my sig, section VID/VCORE info







, you'll also find a link to an official doc there and page 34 has info.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Ughhhhhhhh i just moved into a new condo and now my computer won't start. All fans spin up, but no signal gets to the monitor and no power is going to usb... reseated the RAM, graphics card, pulled cmos battery, used the jumpers.... On the starts that involve pulling the battery, the ring on the cooler will light up for a few seconds and go off again. Im defeated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


What cooler do you use? Stock backplate? I spent 2 days to figure out that in my case was ek backplate causing bios freeze







maybe too tight seated cpu cooler..


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Anyone have the Giga X370 Aorus gaming 5 and have the RGB app working. Seems no matter what I do all I can get is one solid color, no effects work and the app wont even change the one color I do get I have to go to bios to do that. Do I need to turn something on or off in bios? When I select an effect it gives me the impression that it worked(page refreshes and I get a short spinner) but nothing happens. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont seem to understand this one : "Are you running HWiNFO prior to loading CPU with an app?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You'll get different readings depending on whether you run hwinfo first or after starting an application is what's suggested, possibly erroneous ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ah.. it started every startup
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, you are showing more of the sensors now, you haven't hidden any?

Load CPU with a stress test.

This page right at the top has latest version of RealBench v2.54, give that a whirl, monitor temps see which rise and we maybe able to gauge which is VRM.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Ughhhhhhhh i just moved into a new condo and now my computer won't start. All fans spin up, but no signal gets to the monitor and no power is going to usb... reseated the RAM, graphics card, pulled cmos battery, used the jumpers.... On the starts that involve pulling the battery, the ring on the cooler will light up for a few seconds and go off again. Im defeated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Try one stick at time if you haven't already. Also if you're using a riser, take it out.


----------



## chew*

Windows 7.

If want to compare...use win 7...win 10 is bugged


----------



## sakae48

how's the PCIe clock? is it tied?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> how's the PCIe clock? is it tied?


Yes...i need a different vga to get past 149..

Diff vga different ability to get bclk up.

Ssd is fine. M2 ssd not fine( runs off pci lanes).

Oldschool mechanical hd on sata is fine..


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yes...i need a different vga to get past 149..
> 
> Diff vga different ability to get bclk up.


damn.. you're sure taking risk of data corruption









anyway this processor seems to spread the workload to the entire die









I folded using 3 threads and i thought the load were stay on 3 threads.. in fact, they moved around.. or me being outdated?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> how's the PCIe clock? is it tied?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...i need a different vga to get past 149..
> 
> Diff vga different ability to get bclk up.
> 
> Ssd is fine. M2 ssd not fine( runs off pci lanes).
> 
> Oldschool mechanical hd on sata is fine..
Click to expand...

All the runs I did on the weekend LN2 I was using an M.2 Sam 950 PRO BCLK ~ 140. I had a backup SSD incase I had issue. Dropped the NVMe speed to Gen 2 at one point because of lag after that it was fine.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Well if you read through this thread, and any overclocking guide. You'd know 4-4.1 is maximum stability. Almost no chips are stable past 4.1 without extreme voltage.
> 
> If your cpu is mounted incorrectly it won't work.


Ah i see thanks! Sorry for the late reply.

i guess my stand in cooler isn't enough.

What are the usual temps like for you guys who are on air coolers? (TJdie)? I'm getting 35-41 on idle? Is that bad?

Thanks!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. *Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officially 1.35V - 1.45V you may see degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP of thread linked in my sig, section VID/VCORE info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you'll also find a link to an official doc there and page 34 has info.
Click to expand...

It appears that 1.45 volts input to the cpu is about where the default cpu ovp protections kick in for the Titanium ( EDIT bios 1.1) . Reminds me of the long duration wattage setting on my MSI p67 board.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. *Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officially 1.35V - 1.45V you may see degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP of thread linked in my sig, section VID/VCORE info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you'll also find a link to an official doc there and page 34 has info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that 1.45 volts input to the cpu is about where the default cpu ovp protections kick in for the Titanium ( EDIT bios 1.1) . Reminds me of the long duration wattage setting on my MSI p67 board.
Click to expand...

Any way to alter that? I have a 370 SLI coming supposedly for review and never had an MSI board for any current tech


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> All the runs I did on the weekend LN2 I was using an M.2 Sam 950 PRO BCLK ~ 140. I had a backup SSD incase I had issue. Dropped the NVMe speed to Gen 2 at one point because of lag after that it was fine.


The Stilt corrupted one at 106 bclk i think...

I will stick with my sata devices since they are already proven to work.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. *Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officially 1.35V - 1.45V you may see degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP of thread linked in my sig, section VID/VCORE info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you'll also find a link to an official doc there and page 34 has info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that 1.45 volts input to the cpu is about where the default cpu ovp protections kick in for the Titanium ( EDIT bios 1.1) . Reminds me of the long duration wattage setting on my MSI p67 board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way to alter that? I have a 370 SLI coming supposedly for review and never had an MSI board for any current tech
Click to expand...

Yes - I'll post the bios page that features those settings when I get the time.

I'm still gauging how the llc etc work and am hesitant to remove/adjust those safety features just yet.


----------



## sakae48

do remember that SATA bus were comes from the chipset and chipset uses PCIe lane too.. (afaik)

I once corrupted my SATA drives on 145MHz bus









not Ryzen but still relevant, me thought


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Any way to alter that? I have a 370 SLI coming supposedly for review and never had an MSI board for any current tech


Should be tech docs on the voltage controller. I can probably work out ovp/ocp mods if bios does not have them..

Take the kid gloves off kill all safety's and just let it rip csorkinman...

You see reasonable enough. Use common sense for volts. Ive beaten the chips up. They are not degrading or dying.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> All the runs I did on the weekend LN2 I was using an M.2 Sam 950 PRO BCLK ~ 140. I had a backup SSD incase I had issue. Dropped the NVMe speed to Gen 2 at one point because of lag after that it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt corrupted one at 106 bclk i think...
> 
> I will stick with my sata devices since they are already proven to work.
Click to expand...

Just saying it worked OK for me and I know not everyone will have the same results. I tested ambient first and all seemed OK for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. *Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officially 1.35V - 1.45V you may see degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP of thread linked in my sig, section VID/VCORE info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you'll also find a link to an official doc there and page 34 has info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that 1.45 volts input to the cpu is about where the default cpu ovp protections kick in for the Titanium ( EDIT bios 1.1) . Reminds me of the long duration wattage setting on my MSI p67 board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way to alter that? I have a 370 SLI coming supposedly for review and never had an MSI board for any current tech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - I'll post the bios page that features those settings when I get the time.
> 
> I'm still gauging how the llc etc work and am hesitant to remove/adjust those safety features just yet.
Click to expand...

Thanks CSS, I know the BIOS will take some getting used to.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> damn.. you're sure taking risk of data corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway this processor seems to spread the workload to the entire die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I folded using 3 threads and i thought the load were stay on 3 threads.. in fact, they moved around.. or me being outdated?


I think [email protected] just works differently now. I tried folding CPU units a few months ago using 2 cores on my old af Thuban and it spread the load. I'm quite sure a few years ago the [email protected] software would just load the number of cores specified to 100% and leave the rest of the cores alone entirely.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I think [email protected] just works differently now. I tried folding CPU units a few months ago using 2 cores on my old af Thuban and it spread the load. I'm quite sure a few years ago the [email protected] software would just load the number of cores specified to 100% and leave the rest of the cores alone entirely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thought ryzen is that smart


----------



## Praetorr

You guys will have to forgive me for the novice question, but as a man who hasn't gone AMD since the Athlon 64 socket 754 days, I'm quite ignorant.









*Question:* Are we anticipating being able to get software readout of core temperatures (e.g., in the way you get core temps for all modern Intel CPUs)?

Only being able to get the Tcase (or whatever it is) temperature is kind of screwing with my head, especially after years and years of monitoring temps on Intel.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> You guys will have to forgive me for the novice question, but as a man who hasn't gone AMD since the Athlon 64 socket 754 days, I'm quite ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* Are we anticipating being able to get software readout of core temperatures (e.g., in the way you get core temps for all modern Intel CPUs)?
> 
> Only being able to get the Tcase (or whatever it is) temperature is kind of screwing with my head, especially after years and years of monitoring temps on Intel.


yes.. that's pretty standard nowadays..


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yes.. that's pretty standard nowadays..


Thanks.

Just to be clear: Core temperatures were available for later AMD 8XXX/9XXX series chips then I take it?

Perhaps this changed rapidly, but I remember when Bulldozer first launched people being in the same spot we're in with Ryzen now. It has been 6 years though, so my memory may not be perfect.


----------



## sakae48

didnt touched FX chips since they were launched.. but there's core temp on my richland APU


----------



## Alwrath

4K bench on a stock voltage 1080ti







Settings in my sig.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> damn.. you're sure taking risk of data corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway this processor seems to spread the workload to the entire die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I folded using 3 threads and i thought the load were stay on 3 threads.. in fact, they moved around.. or me being outdated?


OS is moving threads around cores to spread wear to all cores. Linux is doing that too. In fact Ryzen dislike when OS switches cores too often because it must move a lot of data through fabric, which is slow.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> OS is moving threads around cores to spread wear to all cores. Linux is doing that too. In fact Ryzen dislike when OS switches cores too often because it must move a lot of data through fabric, which is slow.


yeah.. i noticed that for a while.. just now..


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> What cooler do you use? Stock backplate? I spent 2 days to figure out that in my case was ek backplate causing bios freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe too tight seated cpu cooler..


I'm using the spire. I did take off the cooler completely, and it didn't have any effect, but i'll check on the back plate tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Try one stick at time if you haven't already. Also if you're using a riser, take it out.


Yea I am using a riser but i tried plugging directly into the pcie slot and it didn't change anything. The one stick of ram did have a slight change. Instead of the light on the cooler flashing once for a few seconds and then going off, it does that in a loop. This only happens with one of the sticks, though; when the other is in, there is no flash of light or anything, the fans just spin.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I'm using the spire. I did take off the cooler completely, and it didn't have any effect, but i'll check on the back plate tonight.
> Yea I am using a riser but i tried plugging directly into the pcie slot and it didn't change anything. The one stick of ram did have a slight change. Instead of the light on the cooler flashing once for a few seconds and then going off, it does that in a loop. This only happens with one of the sticks, though; when the other is in, there is no flash of light or anything, the fans just spin.


I would try again one stick at a time without the riser. I think that's your problem. You're using a riser that isn't really supported per se' and possibly have a bad stick at the same time. What board do you have again?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Well if you read through this thread, and any overclocking guide. You'd know 4-4.1 is maximum stability. Almost no chips are stable past 4.1 without extreme voltage.
> 
> If your cpu is mounted incorrectly it won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah i see thanks! Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> i guess my stand in cooler isn't enough.
> 
> What are the usual temps like for you guys who are on air coolers? (TJdie)? I'm getting 35-41 on idle? Is that bad?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

35-41 idle is fine, ideally you want to stay below... well its user preference Tjunction (max temp) is 95 but you generally want to stay below like 80-85. Just for that headroom.

Long as your below that.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> didnt touched FX chips since they were launched.. but there's core temp on my richland APU


Good to hear!









Makes me wonder what the holdup is with Ryzen in this regard? I'm guessing AMD just hasn't released relevant info to software makers.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 35-41 idle is fine, ideally you want to stay below... well its user preference Tjunction (max temp) is 95 but you generally want to stay below like 80-85. Just for that headroom.
> 
> Long as your below that.


Tjunction or TCTL? If the latter, as I find no TJunction displayed on monitoring tools, higher than 95C to force thermal shutdown.







Even with the offset for X variants.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Good to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what the holdup is with Ryzen in this regard? I'm guessing AMD just hasn't released relevant info to software makers.


AMD decided to put a silly +20C offset on their Ryzen X lineup.. that is why


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> 35-41 idle is fine, ideally you want to stay below... well its user preference Tjunction (max temp) is 95 but you generally want to stay below like 80-85. Just for that headroom.
> 
> Long as your below that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tjunction or TCTL? If the latter, as I find no TJunction displayed on monitoring tools, higher than 95C to force thermal shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the offset for X variants.
Click to expand...

\

X varients will go well above 95 without shut down with Offset actually. I've gotten mine to 105+


----------



## mus1mus

You are still 20C below the shut down point in temps.







though personally, for 24/7 I'm fine with 3.9GHz which tops at 65C on the hottest stress test I give it and highest ambient it is exposed with. Yet to put it into a much decent cooling set-up.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are still 20C below the shut down point in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though personally, for 24/7 I'm fine with 3.9GHz which tops at 65C on the hottest stress test I give it and highest ambient it is exposed with. Yet to put it into a much decent cooling set-up.


ya I agree I would like to 24/7 4.0 when I get my 1800x back but we'll see what kinda voltages I need to pump to make that happen.

My friend with their k7 was finding it needed alot more voltage to hit 4.0 then the Asus B350 before that. 1.428 vs 1.4

Meanwhile my 1800x wasn't stable at 3.9 @ 1.488v so.. ya I returned that non-sense.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya I agree I would like to 24/7 4.0 when I get my 1800x back but we'll see what kinda voltages I need to pump to make that happen.
> 
> My friend with their k7 was finding it needed alot more voltage to hit 4.0 then the Asus B350 before that. 1.428 vs 1.4
> 
> Meanwhile my 1800x wasn't stable at 3.9 @ 1.488v so.. ya I returned that non-sense.


what about the XFR? it should be 4.1 right out of the box, right?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya I agree I would like to 24/7 4.0 when I get my 1800x back but we'll see what kinda voltages I need to pump to make that happen.
> 
> My friend with their k7 was finding it needed alot more voltage to hit 4.0 then the Asus B350 before that. 1.428 vs 1.4
> 
> Meanwhile my 1800x wasn't stable at 3.9 @ 1.488v so.. ya I returned that non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> what about the XFR? it should be 4.1 right out of the box, right?
Click to expand...

Ya it would, which makes me feel inclined to believe that the first 2 cores are binned higher then other cores are. 1700x's are 1800x's that can't hit 4.1 probably.

But under any "real" load like.. ANY, XFR doesn't work, almost no loads use 2 cores. XFR is pretty useless imo.

Not saying its bad just.. its not good, at a Minimum if I'm overclocking a 1800x I want to feel like my chip is at least faster then a stock one using turbo/xfr mixed.

Mind you also that it pushes up to 1.55v onto 2 cores to get to 4.1 I believe?


----------



## bluej511

If anyone in here is from France, on LDLC.com the 1700x is actually on sale with a daily coupon code for 390€ a good 60€ off. Not sure if they ship outside France but they have a Belgium/Switzerland/Luxembourg site as well. Hell of a deal.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Ya it would, which makes me feel inclined to believe that the first 2 cores are binned higher then other cores are. 1700x's are 1800x's that can't hit 4.1 probably.
> 
> But under any "real" load like.. ANY, XFR doesn't work, almost no loads use 2 cores. XFR is pretty useless imo.
> 
> Not saying its bad just.. its not good, at a Minimum if I'm overclocking a 1800x I want to feel like my chip is at least faster then a stock one using turbo/xfr mixed.


XFR will gave you 120fps on power point slide


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> ya I agree I would like to 24/7 4.0 when I get my 1800x back but we'll see what kinda voltages I need to pump to make that happen.
> 
> My friend with their k7 was finding it needed alot more voltage to hit 4.0 then the Asus B350 before that. 1.428 vs 1.4
> 
> Meanwhile my 1800x wasn't stable at 3.9 @ 1.488v so.. ya I returned that non-sense.


I am yet to grab a DMM. But my instincts tell me VCore may be higher than what the chip is being subjected to. Time will tell if I can verify it. But Vcore - VRM 1 V = 0.040 at times.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> This is as far as she'll go.... on air, safetly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bad bottleneck for the combined score, gpu usage fluctuating between 70-90%; pinned at 99% in FSE and FSU


Try enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on your 1070 if you haven't done so already. That may get you up to about 8000 combined.

Also you should give afterburner a try. Use the same settings you have here to start out with the core set to +135 and then open the curve editor and increase the 0.950v point up an extra 25-50Mhz (as high as it will remain stable. I can run that point on My 1070 at 2037-2050Mhz). There is 21000 points available in the graphics score. I think doing both of those might get you a bit of a performance boost.


----------



## mus1mus

No tweaks.
Just Win 7.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> This is as far as she'll go.... on air, safetly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bad bottleneck for the combined score, gpu usage fluctuating between 70-90%; pinned at 99% in FSE and FSU


I believe the FS combined test is bugged for AMD. Could the explanation be something along the lines of this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/65360#post_25854277

Even if we compare 1080Ti / 1700 against my 980Ti / 6700k, the combined score for RyZen is lower than mine despite my graphics & physics scores being much much lower
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12044300/fs/12070288


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I believe the FS combined test is bugged for AMD. Could the explanation be something along the lines of this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/65360#post_25854277
> 
> Even if we compare 1080Ti / 1700 against my 980Ti / 6700k, the combined score for RyZen is lower than mine despite my graphics & physics scores being much much lower
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12044300/fs/12070288


Or people need to stop running background tasks, try it in balance and high performance mode and set priority to high. W10 is the buggy one with ryzen dont think its a ryzen issue.

I tried hp and balanced and in combined score got a huge boost just changing power options.


----------



## mus1mus

Not likely as explined in that thread.

Anything not Intel will suffer huge performance cap in Combined. Only Thubans and other phenoms get the luxury of high CPU utilisation in Combined.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Or people need to stop running background tasks, try it in balance and high performance mode and set priority to high. W10 is the buggy one with ryzen dont think its a ryzen issue.
> 
> I tried hp and balanced and in combined score got a huge boost just changing power options.


I don't know, I simply chose the top FS score for 1080Ti / 1700 in the 3dmark database for comparison


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No tweaks.
> Just Win 7.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908


Nice score & CPU clock.

Anyone mind posting their memory speed and timings with ASRock X370 Killer SLI (SLI/ac)?

I'm running 2400, 1.3V, 15-15-15-15-33, corsair hynix 3000mhz rated ram.

Thanks.


----------



## chew*

Taichi is kinda a pain the ass but i unlocked its secrets....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Taichi is kinda a pain the ass but i unlocked its secrets....


I can't seem to open your pictures but that might be the network police here at work.

Socket temps were the weak spot on am3+ Asrocks, how are they on the Tiachi?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No tweaks.
> Just Win 7.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score & CPU clock.
> 
> Anyone mind posting their memory speed and timings with ASRock X370 Killer SLI (SLI/ac)?
> 
> I'm running 2400, 1.3V, 15-15-15-15-33, corsair hynix 3000mhz rated ram.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

2933 - 1.35 16-16-16-16-36
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Model CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W


----------



## mus1mus

That seem too low though, @chew*


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Try enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on your 1070 if you haven't done so already. That may get you up to about 8000 combined.
> 
> Also you should give afterburner a try. Use the same settings you have here to start out with the core set to +135 and then open the curve editor and increase the 0.950v point up an extra 25-50Mhz (as high as it will remain stable. I can run that point on My 1070 at 2037-2050Mhz). There is 21000 points available in the graphics score. I think doing both of those might get you a bit of a performance boost.


negative IRQ value is enabled or disabled?

I haven't spent too much time with tweaking boost stages manually, will do when I have more patience and I'm no longer cripple from a squat injury (sitting is hell right now).


----------



## mus1mus

Has anyone installed Win 7 on an NVME Drive?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone installed Win 7 on an NVME Drive?


I have, added the drivers to the install/boot wim for my Sammy 950 pro


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That seem too low though, @chew*


Dirty untuned review OS.

I cant "optimize" an os i review on for 32m pi









Can run tuned in w7 later.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone installed Win 7 on an NVME Drive?
> 
> 
> 
> I have, added the drivers to the boot wim for my Sammy 950 pro
Click to expand...

I have the added the chipset drivers and stuff. Just the NVMe one.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can't seem to open your pictures but that might be the network police here at work.
> 
> Socket temps were the weak spot on am3+ Asrocks, how are they on the Tiachi?


No clue cant really get at socket with my infrared temp thingy.

I may have hw info shoved somwwhere in this os...ill take a look.


----------



## Johan45

If you have USB working you should be able to load during install from a thumb drive


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Did that. No dice.

Can you point me that Driver?


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Did that. No dice.
> 
> Can you point me that Driver?


I did a win 7 install on Samsung 960 w/ gig gaming 5 first weekend of Ryzen launch.....

I can't remember why I did this since it was a month ago and moved on to different MB but I did Win 7 install on regular SSD and then used Samsung migration tool to transfer it to M.2..... I was initially having some issue but can't remember what now, maybe it was rectified after I found ps/2 keyboard...... if I remember right I then followed some guide on notebook review that worked and grabbed drivers from here.... http://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/guide-installing-windows-7-on-an-nvme-ssd-from-a-usb-3-0-thumbdrive.783921/


----------



## rv8000

For anyone with the Gaming 5 there is a new beta available in this post

TLDR: includes the new microcode from AMD and update memory compatibility/compatibility options.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> I did a win 7 install on Samsung 960 w/ gig gaming 5 first weekend of Ryzen launch.....
> 
> I can't remember why I did this since it was a month ago and moved on to different MB but I did Win 7 install on regular SSD and then used Samsung migration tool to transfer it to M.2..... I was initially having some issue but can't remember what now, maybe it was rectified after I found ps/2 keyboard......


I am done with the USB Drivers thru DISM. Just need the NVMe Driver. Or I am just missing it on the install process.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> For anyone with the Gaming 5 there is a new beta available in this post
> 
> TLDR: includes the new microcode from AMD and update memory compatibility/compatibility options.


Damn. G5 again!


----------



## eddiechi

http://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html

From Section I:
latest NVMe drivers for Samsung's NVMe SSDs:
"pure" NVMe drivers:
a) for Win7 (32/64bit):

http://www.smartredirect.de/redir/clickGate.php?u=CHoN7d6s&m=1&p=3r6MDbeCf4&t=6QdegMhg&st=&s=&splash=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Fmega.nz%2F%23!UN8w0bTY!_5YahVAKMEziwYQRuNudglH4EMxgzPxDR1N6OCaSJLU&r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.win-raid.com%2Ft29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> What kind of cooler is necessary to hit 3.9Ghz on a 1700? Will a hyper 212 evo suffice or should I go with a Noctua D15 or some AIO water cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go with an Evo simply because it needs an adapter which you have to pay an extra $7US shipping to get which sort of defeats the value proposition of the cooler. I only have one because I ordered it last year after reports came out that AM4 was going to use the same mounting scheme as AM3 which turned out to be false. As far as cooling capability I'd love to give you some data on that...but I'm still waiting for a motherboard
Click to expand...

Aaaand yet another reason not to go Evo:



Instead of an AM4-compatible backplate and pressure bracket like their original AM3/Intel solution on the left, Cooler master cheaped out on their adapter and made a piece that just hooks on to the stock clips (right). This means that the cooler can only face up or down. It's not possible to face it so that it takes air in from the front and exhausts out the back of the case and over the CPU's VRMs (the standard orientation). It either has to draw air in from the top and exhaust it onto the back of your video card or vice versa.

This could be good or bad...and I think in my case it _might_ actually be good to help with cooling the VRMs on my top-most video card. Then again it could make the problem worse depending on the temperature of the Evo's exhaust. My motherboard lays flat in my case so the "top" is actually the right-hand side and there are no exhaust fans there (just an open grille), which could otherwise compete with the Evo for intake air pressure (On the flip side if someone had their top-mounted fans as an intake it could possibly help with CPU/back-of-video-card cooling).

That said...the original solution for Intel (I assume) and older AMD sockets (I know) was able to face up or down too...so this just removes the standard orientation as an option. So in that sense, it's straight up inferior.

Also I'm not sure how this affects being able to attach a second fan for a push/pull config or if it will interfere with the RAM's heatspreaders. This could depend on the specific mobo used as well. Will update when I get my mobo (ASUS Prime Pro).


----------



## chew*

*Asrock Dual rank 32gb*


----------



## savagebunny

while chew* gets 3200+ on my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK and im stuck at 2933 on my GT7 for life. And him getting 3200 on dual ranked. Never lucky.


----------



## chew*

Can do 3600+ if i slack timings I forget what i hit at c16.....it was high.....


----------



## savagebunny

pls save my insanity. While I'm stuck at 14-14-14-29, can't go any lower at 2933. Already took the heat spreaders off and even made sure they were B-dies lol.


----------



## chew*

I wouldn't worry about it bios's should fix it soon.

I'm like a pro ocer.

I'm good at finding workarounds. Obstacles only require detours for me.


----------



## savagebunny

Oh yes, I've been following you for years, even on XS. Whenever Biostar would release something at least a bit new, it would be great. I at least got far enough to find my own DMM points, sure as hell not touching the MLCC on the back of the socket.

What you, Zen and the dude who is modifying the BIOS over there are doing is making me jelly.


----------



## bluej511

Alright so no idea what to make of these results haha. Not sure if i screwed something up in the stock benchmarks or what but i changed my settings to what i had on my 4690k for the last 2 tests (may have screwed up when i got the first system build done). Another game where Balanced power mode made a difference but only in a few cases. Whatever i messed up on, the mins have gone up quite a bit in Syria and Geothermal Valley by just a 300mhz oc and ram at 2933 instead of 2133. Seems like this game is very bugged at benchmarks lol. My stock 1700x and 2133mhz ram got better averages then OCed with faster ram haha in Syria and Geo.

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced

Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)

*i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
Mountain Peak*
Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20
Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99
Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87

*i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
Syria*
Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07
Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98
Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23

*i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
Geothermal Valley*
Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41
Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79
Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90

Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Oh yes, I've been following you for years, even on XS. Whenever Biostar would release something at least a bit new, it would be great. I at least got far enough to find my own DMM points, sure as hell not touching the MLCC on the back of the socket.
> 
> What you, Zen and the dude who is modifying the BIOS over there are doing is making me jelly.


Zen is my old bench partner for comps, msimax is also a bench buddy. He is making a return soon.

Lots of fun and ln2 coming soon.


----------



## bloot

So right now the only motherboard that has a bios with the microcode 1004a is the Aorus Gaming 5? Can't wait for Asrock release hoping to finally get 3200Mhz from my b-die sticks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> while chew* gets 3200+ on my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK and im stuck at 2933 on my GT7 for life. And him getting 3200 on dual ranked. Never lucky.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> pls save my insanity. While I'm stuck at 14-14-14-29, can't go any lower at 2933. Already took the heat spreaders off and even made sure they were B-dies lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it bios's should fix it soon.
> 
> I'm like a pro ocer.
> 
> I'm good at finding workarounds. Obstacles only require detours for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dunno savagebunny, I have 2x R7 1700, used on same hardware, 1 did 2933MHz only and other 3200MHz. Both with ease no issues on PC booting from shutdown, etc. Link to post, I believe all CPU's are not equal on this front, again only my opinion.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno savagebunny, I have 2x R7 1700, used on same hardware, 1 did 2933MHz only and other 3200MHz. Both with ease no issues on PC booting from shutdown, etc. Link to post, I believe all CPU's are not equal on this front, again only my opinion.


Same cpu just diff board.

At this point in time I do not have the luxury of swapping a ton of cpu's around like i used to.

I currently have one of each sku.

Got to work with what i got.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

Any variance you noted between SKUs for RAM speed achieved? cheers







.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Did that. No dice.
> 
> Can you point me that Driver?


These are the ones I used for slipstream should work for add in at install. Found out this site doesn't like 7z files

NVMe.zip 73k .zip file


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *Asrock Dual rank 32gb*


So I'm on a taichi board as well with a dual rank GSkill kit cl15 and I can't get past 2933 lol what are these secrets lol?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> while chew* gets 3200+ on my kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK and im stuck at 2933 on my GT7 for life. And him getting 3200 on dual ranked. Never lucky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> pls save my insanity. While I'm stuck at 14-14-14-29, can't go any lower at 2933. Already took the heat spreaders off and even made sure they were B-dies lol.


Out of curiosity, are you on the 314 BIOS? I haven't had luck with 3200 on 314 or 310 with my b-dies (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit). Despite that, I'm sticking with 314 for the moment as I'm getting better overall performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno savagebunny, I have 2x R7 1700, used on same hardware, 1 did 2933MHz only and other 3200MHz. Both with ease no issues on PC booting from shutdown, etc. Link to post, I believe all CPU's are not equal on this front, again only my opinion.


I think there may be something to that, though of course I think microcode is playing a role as well. I think come May we'll have a very good idea of where the weight of the limitation falls. That said, I'm not unhappy with performance at 2933 at the moment.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you on the 314 BIOS? I haven't had luck with 3200 on 314 or 310 with my b-dies (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> kit). Despite that, I'm sticking with 314 for the moment as I'm getting better overall performance.


Yup, on 314. Tried both and no go. Ya, 314 is running quite good besides the ram shenanigans. I've been digging through the chinese and korean forums, no go on beta bios some where, the only I've found is 302d but that is sure old. I even found this gem on the Biostar page regarding overclocking which is odd regarding CPU/SOC Freq.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> [email protected] @ 3200mhz RAM now that's a 36 point jump from 3.85 & 2400mhz RAM


Saw this on another thread. Looks like 4 sticks can really provide a tangible boost. Makes a bit more sense why you continue to punch above your weight


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Alright so no idea what to make of these results haha. Not sure if i screwed something up in the stock benchmarks or what but i changed my settings to what i had on my 4690k for the last 2 tests (may have screwed up when i got the first system build done). Another game where Balanced power mode made a difference but only in a few cases. Whatever i messed up on, the mins have gone up quite a bit in Syria and Geothermal Valley by just a 300mhz oc and ram at 2933 instead of 2133. Seems like this game is very bugged at benchmarks lol. My stock 1700x and 2133mhz ram got better averages then OCed with faster ram haha in Syria and Geo.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> 
> *i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Mountain Peak*
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87
> 
> *i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Syria*
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23
> 
> *i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Geothermal Valley*
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90
> 
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14


Huh... Rise of tomb raider is all over the map, why would the 1700x overclocked be slower then stock? On both HP/Balanced?


----------



## chew*

Dual rank pc3400 cas is set 17 in bios.

Having way to much fun for this to be legal.........


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Dual rank pc3400 cas is set 17 in bios.
> 
> Having way to much fun for this to be legal.........


You're having too much fun, please refrain from fun.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Huh... Rise of tomb raider is all over the map, why would the 1700x overclocked be slower then stock? On both HP/Balanced?


Right, but only on 2 of the benchmarks haha.

Average doesn't matter to me as much as min does especially when using a freesync monitor with a lower limit of 40hz. And in geo valley it did just that which is fantastic.

I may run it again tomorrow to see what happens but from what ive been reading is that ROTTR is awful with benchmarking.


----------



## Capt

I'm thinking of getting a Ryzen processor for my new build, still not sure on what model but the 1700 looks good. Maybe someone here can explain this to me but why does Ryzen performs better at 1440p versus 1080p in gaming? I have been seeing this in a lot of reviews lately and it seems that Ryzen performs better when there's less stress on the CPU.

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/ryzen-7-1700/7


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To be clear, just because you pass 24 hours of prime 95 does not mean you are game stable. I have done this and got a crash in a game instantly.


Did you even read his review or actually look at any of the benchmarks?







The reviewer gave AMD a 9.8 out of 10.


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Ryzen processor for my new build, still not sure on what model but the 1700 looks good. Maybe someone here can explain this to me but why does Ryzen performs better at 1440p versus 1080p in gaming? I have been seeing this in a lot of reviews lately and it seems that Ryzen performs better when there's less stress on the CPU.
> 
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/ryzen-7-1700/7


I'm thinking 1700x's and 1800x's are binned higher, thus higher overclocks on lower volts, but that's just a theory. I would've gotten a 7 1700 because of the free cooler if i didn't find a 1700x cheaper than 1700, just got lucky. So i would recommend saving money and buying 1700, spending the saved money on better ram.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Ryzen processor for my new build, still not sure on what model but the 1700 looks good. Maybe someone here can explain this to me but why does Ryzen performs better at 1440p versus 1080p in gaming? I have been seeing this in a lot of reviews lately and it seems that Ryzen performs better when there's less stress on the CPU.
> 
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/ryzen-7-1700/7


1440p resolution is more GPU limited and so the relative weakness of Ryzen is masked.

I game at 1440p anyway so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So guys i think ive solved my WoW performance issues.
> 
> There is a setting called view distance, which as expected dictates how far you can see into the distance. I have always known this is a CPU related setting, but never have i seen the performance difference i am seeing with ryzen.
> 
> Its on a scale of 1-10, with 10 i get 30-35 FPS in the area i am in, with it down to 3 or 4 i get 75-80 FPS, a ridiculous amount of FPS boost and i only lost the hazy outline of some of the bigger structures in the distance.
> 
> This is most definitely a bug, that one setting should not be affecting performance this much, gonna make a report on WoW forums too.


This is known for years,actually.






Maxing view distance is creating a demand for an insane amount of objects to be drawn, which in return chokes the rendering thread that cannot produce enough triangles in time, killing the framerate. If only Blizz could transfer the game in a new engine...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This is known for years,actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxing view distance is creating a demand for an insane amount of objects to be drawn, which in return chokes the rendering thread that cannot produce enough triangles in time, killing the framerate. If only Blizz could transfer the game in a new engine...


Hmm maybe it has been like that, didnt realize how drastic it was.

And couldnt agree more with the new engine comment, i actually like the art style but a new rendering engine would be greatly appreciated especially for people with higher end hardware.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> Any variance you noted between SKUs for RAM speed achieved? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My 1700 seems a tad better...then again i have used it more so know it better.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what about the XFR? it should be 4.1 right out of the box, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Nice score & CPU clock.
> 
> Anyone mind posting their memory speed and timings with ASRock X370 Killer SLI (SLI/ac)?
> 
> I'm running 2400, 1.3V, 15-15-15-15-33, corsair hynix 3000mhz rated ram.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not using the Killer but an Asus Prime X370 but I do have the same Corsair LPX 300Mhz Hynix Ram.. getting 2666 Mhz out of it with a 3.9 Ghz clock, Can't manage to get it to run @2933


----------



## spyui

Is anyone able to run 4 sticks of ram at 3600mhz ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I think there may be something to that, though of course I think microcode is playing a role as well. I think come May we'll have a very good idea of where the weight of the limitation falls. That said, I'm not unhappy with performance at 2933 at the moment.


Dunno, suddenly where I thought the jury was out on that I think we're looking at the wrong end of the stick







. At the moment the whole thing is "platform is immature", what if it isn't for RAM for upto 3200MHz?

I'm using what is supposed to be 3200MHz strap, now there was a post in The Stilt's thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Personally I'm not willing to risk the stability and data integrity for slightly higher memory clock, which provides diminishing improvements over the highest frequency available at 100MHz BCLK (3200MHz).


Quote from. Then in an earlier post.
Quote:


> In order to reach higher MEMCLKs it is currently better to use the lower memory ratios, which have been available since the beginning and therefore are fully functional and validated.


Quote from.



Next on AMD community site.
Quote:


> We intend to issue updates to motherboard partners in May that will enable them, on whatever products they choose, *to support speeds higher than the current DDR4-3200 limit without refclk adjustments.*


So from that 3200MHz is working as far as AMD concerned, your thoughts?

Then we see on that same page point 8 showing officially supported speeds. Even though 2993MHz / 3200MHz strap exists, is technically official as AMD provide that "stuff" to mobo makers, it is isn't the official line. Why? well my opinion is perhaps they have seen with their own internal testing only some chips hit 2666MHz+.

Then let's look at info under *PUTTING IT ALL TOGETHER* , they have 1800X (what we would think is best bin), then they have C6H with 16GB G.Skill (2x8) DDR4-3200. And they test "Clocked to 2933MT/s: 14-14-14-30-1t" , seems strange that to me, why were they not at 3200MHz?

Any how maybe just my own conspiracy theory'ing. This whole wave of looking at this was inspired by @Scotty99 when we were discussing RAM speeds in another thread. He said he had example of his RAM / mobo combo reaching higher speed but his was limited to 2400MHz. Then I have seen at least 4x (inc 1 of my chips) which do not reach above 2993MHz on C6H, one of the guys has a 1800X IIRC, another 1700X, then lastly 1700 IIRC. Only the 1700X owner (bluej511) has Corsair RAM, all the other 3 examples are G.Skill aka Samsung B-Die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




1744 is with a bios performance bias for CB15, 1696 is without and 1667 is without but 2400MHz C14 RAM.


----------



## chew*

I am seeing more of a difference from board to board than anything...

Trace layout from dimm slots to cpu does matter


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno, suddenly where I thought the jury was out on that I think we're looking at the wrong end of the stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At the moment the whole thing is "platform is immature", what if it isn't for RAM for upto 3200MHz?
> 
> I'm using what is supposed to be 3200MHz strap, now there was a post in The Stilt's thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from. Then in an earlier post.
> Quote from.
> 
> 
> 
> Next on AMD community site.
> So from that 3200MHz is working as far as AMD concerned, your thoughts?
> 
> Then we see on that same page point 8 showing officially supported speeds. Even though 2993MHz / 3200MHz strap exists, is technically official as AMD provide that "stuff" to mobo makers, it is isn't the official line. Why? well my opinion is perhaps they have seen with their own internal testing only some chips hit 2666MHz+.
> 
> Then let's look at info under *PUTTING IT ALL TOGETHER* , they have 1800X (what we would think is best bin), then they have C6H with 16GB G.Skill (2x8) DDR4-3200. And they test "Clocked to 2933MT/s: 14-14-14-30-1t" , seems strange that to me, why were they not at 3200MHz?
> 
> Any how maybe just my own conspiracy theory'ing. This whole wave of looking at this was inspired by @Scotty99 when we were discussing RAM speeds in another thread. He said he had example of his RAM / mobo combo reaching higher speed but his was limited to 2400MHz. Then I have seen at least 4x (inc 1 of my chips) which do not reach above 2993MHz on C6H, one of the guys has a 1800X IIRC, another 1700X, then lastly 1700 IIRC. Only the 1700X owner (bluej511) has Corsair RAM, all the other 3 examples are G.Skill aka Samsung B-Die.
> 
> 
> 1744 is with a bios performance bias for CB15, 1696 is without and 1667 is without but 2400MHz C14 RAM.


I have some Corsair Vengeance LED (3200 16 18 18 36) that is Samsung E die that I'll try out real quick (swap the ram between these two boxes).


----------



## eddiechi

"I have some Corsair Vengeance LED (3200 16 18 18 36) that is Samsung E die that I'll try out real quick (swap the ram between these two boxes)."

Same Corsair has hit 3200 on 1 1700 and 3 1700X across 4 mb's (C6H, Taichi, Titanium and Aorus Gaming 5)


----------



## madweazl

I havent spent much time with it but no dice so far. I relaxed everything quite a bit just to get some quick results but this is the best thus far (I've made no attempt to tighten up the timings). 2666 boots at rated timings without issue.

__
https://flic.kr/p/Ttrso7


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am seeing more of a difference from board to board than anything...
> 
> Trace layout from dimm slots to cpu does matter


Most manufacturers have some sort of branded technology where all of the traces between CPU and RAM the same length. ASUS calls theirs "T-Topology". How effective is each version? No idea.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> they test "Clocked to 2933MT/s: 14-14-14-30-1t" , seems strange that to me, why were they not at 3200MHz?


They probably tested 3200 mhz and it was not stable, so they ended up with 2933 mhz. Thats what happened to me on my Gigabyte K7 with my 1700 at 3900 mhz.


----------



## shadowxaero

Question, when you OC Ryzen doesn't it hold at max clocks?

I have my chip clocked at 3.95Ghz (not a p state OC), and sure enough is down clocks to 1555 at idle.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Question, when you OC Ryzen doesn't it hold at max clocks?
> 
> I have my chip clocked at 3.95Ghz (not a p state OC), and sure enough is down clocks to 1555 at idle.


Choose hp settings in windows power plan.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Choose hp settings in windows power plan.


I don't mind it down clocking lol, doesn't seem to be down clocking under load. I was just curious as I was reading the chip doesn't down clock anymore once you OC.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Choose hp settings in windows power plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind it down clocking lol, doesn't seem to be down clocking under load. I was just curious as I was reading the chip doesn't down clock anymore once you OC.
Click to expand...

My current daily overclock is 4150 mhz , under high performance settings it will stay at that speed no matter what. Enable balanced power plan and it downclocks.

Thats the only change between these 2 pictures.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My current daily overclock is 4150 mhz , under high performance settings it will stay at that speed no matter what. Enable balanced power plan and it downclocks.
> 
> Thats the only change between these 2 pictures.


Mine doesnt downclock no matter the power balance, on the Asus it seems unless you OC using pstates it wont work. Even under my advanced power settings there is no min or max processor percentage management.


----------



## Scotty99

I have a feeling AMD intends it to be that way, and if your board is allowing downclocking without doing P state overclocking something is wrong with that bios.

Asrock used to clock down using offset and multi, now you have to do P states just like the asus.


----------



## chew*

asrock has cool and quiet setting. and c states. shut them off if you don't want it to downclock.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> asrock has cool and quiet setting. and c states. shut them off if you don't want it to downclock.


No i want it to downclock lol.

Im just saying, at release asrock was the only board where downclocking was working using offset+multi method, since the new bios that does not work anymore and you need to overclock with P states to get downclocking to work.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> has anyone found a official voltage range for the ryzen cpu's please?
> been looking for it but cant find it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> There are no official voltage ranges -- only what we get from the overclocking guides and such. On ambient (air or water) cooling, 1.40v-1.45v should be the high range. *Supposedly 1.45v+ will cause longevity issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Officially 1.35V - 1.45V you may see degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP of thread linked in my sig, section VID/VCORE info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you'll also find a link to an official doc there and page 34 has info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that 1.45 volts input to the cpu is about where the default cpu ovp protections kick in for the Titanium ( EDIT bios 1.1) . Reminds me of the long duration wattage setting on my MSI p67 board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any way to alter that? I have a 370 SLI coming supposedly for review and never had an MSI board for any current tech
Click to expand...

Here's a look a bios 1.1's basket of goodies as far as power is concerned.

Hmm looks like some bonus stuff in there too lol
Sorry @Johan45 forgot about this untill just a minute ago.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I have a feeling AMD intends it to be that way, and if your board is allowing downclocking without doing P state overclocking something is wrong with that bios.
> 
> Asrock used to clock down using offset and multi, now you have to do P states just like the asus.


Yeah, for some reason the default overclock just creates two identical pstates and the rest, set to auto, do nothing. If you add in the rest of the states it does work, but at that point you might as well do the standard Pstate overclock.

Funny though that the second state (pstate1), at least when normal overclocking, is the actual clock speed. I would have guessed that pstate0 would then turn into boost clock, but in my limited testing it doesn't appear to do anything.

The pstate1 issue is the reason why we have to not touch the VID when we do pstate overclocks. If we just pulled an ASRock and did a double pstate we could mess with the VID all we want









Loaded up AIDA64 and the memory scores seem a bit low, though the latency seems ok. Ideas?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, for some reason the default overclock just creates two identical pstates and the rest, set to auto, do nothing. If you add in the rest of the states it does work, but at that point you might as well do the standard Pstate overclock.
> 
> Funny though that the second state (pstate1), at least when normal overclocking, is the actual clock speed. I would have guessed that pstate0 would then turn into boost clock, but in my limited testing it doesn't appear to do anything.
> 
> The pstate1 issue is the reason why we have to not touch the VID when we do pstate overclocks. If we just pulled an ASRock and did a double pstate we could mess with the VID all we want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up AIDA64 and the memory scores seem a bit low, though the latency seems ok. Ideas?


yeah that's pretty low. those scores are about the same as my kit at 2400mhz cas 16. its probably your high timings.


----------



## sakae48

weird.. my 2400 cl15 has 90nS latency


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, for some reason the default overclock just creates two identical pstates and the rest, set to auto, do nothing. If you add in the rest of the states it does work, but at that point you might as well do the standard Pstate overclock.
> 
> Funny though that the second state (pstate1), at least when normal overclocking, is the actual clock speed. I would have guessed that pstate0 would then turn into boost clock, but in my limited testing it doesn't appear to do anything.
> 
> The pstate1 issue is the reason why we have to not touch the VID when we do pstate overclocks. If we just pulled an ASRock and did a double pstate we could mess with the VID all we want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up AIDA64 and the memory scores seem a bit low, though the latency seems ok. Ideas?


I hit about 43-45,000 in read write at 2933mhz so its a bit low but nothing outrageous.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> weird.. my 2400 cl15 has 90nS latency


Are you on the latest BIOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I hit about 43-45,000 in read write at 2933mhz so its a bit low but nothing outrageous.


So like 20% less than normal... Lol


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Are you on the latest BIOS?
> So like 20% less than normal... Lol


yes.. 0515 on Prime X370 Pro


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Are you on the latest BIOS?
> So like 20% less than normal... Lol


My read and writes are much higher on my set and taichi


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> My read and writes are much higher on my set and taichi


Yeah, your results are what made me test since most people use 16gb kits so it wasn't the same.

I'll retest at 2666 with default timings tomorrow, but seems like it would be something else.

Ideas, anyone?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, for some reason the default overclock just creates two identical pstates and the rest, set to auto, do nothing. If you add in the rest of the states it does work, but at that point you might as well do the standard Pstate overclock.
> 
> Funny though that the second state (pstate1), at least when normal overclocking, is the actual clock speed. I would have guessed that pstate0 would then turn into boost clock, but in my limited testing it doesn't appear to do anything.
> 
> The pstate1 issue is the reason why we have to not touch the VID when we do pstate overclocks. If we just pulled an ASRock and did a double pstate we could mess with the VID all we want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up AIDA64 and the memory scores seem a bit low, though the latency seems ok. Ideas?


Here's mine as a reference with 3200, my CPU is clocked lower though


----------



## Scotty99

So i just ordered:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-24-led-qhd-gsync-monitor-black/5655614.p?skuId=5655614

What are the odds ill return it for a regular 144hz monitor? While i have the money i wanted to try gsync out for myself to see if i could notice a difference. The idea is to smooth out the dips in WoW/swtor/witcher 3 that go below my 60hz vsynched display, yall reckon it will be an improvement or nah?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> Here's mine as a reference with 3200, my CPU is clocked lower though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a nice run IMO.


----------



## eddiechi

Has anyone heard of new details regarding the Ryzen 7 Pro, Ryzen 5 Pro and Ryzen 3 Pro cpus?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So i just ordered:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-24-led-qhd-gsync-monitor-black/5655614.p?skuId=5655614
> 
> What are the odds ill return it for a regular 144hz monitor? While i have the money i wanted to try gsync out for myself to see if i could notice a difference. The idea is to smooth out the dips in WoW/swtor/witcher 3 that go below my 60hz vsynched display, yall reckon it will be an improvement or nah?


I find Freesync to be pretty significant at 1440p with my 480's, especially with cards in Crossfire as it does a great job at smoothing frames, while also shoring up the experience in those instances where Crossfire isn't supported. You've got a 1060, right? So it should be roughly the same experience as when I run a 480 at 1440p; I wouldn't use this config without VRR.


----------



## savagebunny

Are we doing AIDA64? 

Non-compressed version: http://i.imgur.com/IoM1YVz.png


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I find Freesync to be pretty significant at 1440p with my 480's, especially with cards in Crossfire as it does a great job at smoothing frames, while also shoring up the experience in those instances where Crossfire isn't supported. You've got a 1060, right? So it should be roughly the same experience as when I run a 480 at 1440p; I wouldn't use this config without VRR.


Yap a 1060 6gb. Should be quite the experience, ive never played on anything >1080p, never seen gsync, and only limited time with 144hz displays lol. For 400 bucks the dell seemed really reasonably priced compared to everything else.


----------



## geoxile

Anyone using a Noctua NH-D15 here? How long did it take to get the free bracket from Noctua? I'm thinking about going with a U14S just because I can find the bracket for sale at retailers with fast shipping.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Anyone using a Noctua NH-D15 here? How long did it take to get the free bracket from Noctua? I'm thinking about going with a U14S just because I can find the bracket for sale at retailers with fast shipping.


I just bought mine on retailer shop.. costs 7 bucks just because i couldnt wait too long


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I just bought mine on retailer shop.. costs 7 bucks just because i couldnt wait too long


Where did you buy yours? Can't seem to find one.

Edit: I'm an idiot, checked everything but Newegg.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Where did you buy yours? Can't seem to find one.
> 
> Edit: I'm an idiot, checked everything but Newegg.


should be available on any retailer who sells noctua products.... i guess...


----------



## gargiulo5000

Hi everyone,
i've mounted a arctic freezer xtreme on my ryzen 1700 on the B350 prime board.
There is an exhaust fan on the back of the case and the wraith fan on the top of the case
The thermal compund is arctic mx4.
I get 67 degrees on the aida 64 extreme stability test, clocked at 3.8 with 1.24v

I am not happy with the temp.

Do you guys know why my temp is so hot?


----------



## sakae48

it's normal, i guess..


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i've mounted a arctic freezer xtreme on my ryzen 1700 on the B350 prime board.
> There is an exhaust fan on the back of the case and the wraith fan on the top of the case
> The thermal compund is arctic mx4.
> I get 67 degrees on the aida 64 extreme stability test, clocked at 3.8 with 1.24v
> 
> I am not happy with the temp.
> 
> Do you guys know why my temp is so hot?


i Think its to high for 1.24v


----------



## Scotty99

My 1700 gets to almost 80c with stress tests on stock cooler at 1.248v.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i've mounted a arctic freezer xtreme on my ryzen 1700 on the B350 prime board.
> There is an exhaust fan on the back of the case and the wraith fan on the top of the case
> The thermal compund is arctic mx4.
> I get 67 degrees on the aida 64 extreme stability test, clocked at 3.8 with 1.24v
> 
> I am not happy with the temp.
> 
> Do you guys know why my temp is so hot?


Did you do a test mount to see how the paste ended up? You might need to re-mount. Google some guides on thermal paste application if you're new to building.
What do you have for intake fans (front/bottom)? The wraith fan is meant for the stock CPU heatsink not really as a case fan. You might need to get some 120 or 140mm case fans for better airflow.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i've mounted a arctic freezer xtreme on my ryzen 1700 on the B350 prime board.
> There is an exhaust fan on the back of the case and the wraith fan on the top of the case
> The thermal compund is arctic mx4.
> I get 67 degrees on the aida 64 extreme stability test, clocked at 3.8 with 1.24v
> 
> I am not happy with the temp.
> 
> Do you guys know why my temp is so hot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My 1700 gets to almost 80c with stress tests on stock cooler at 1.248v.


Time to go for liquid







Im getting 64c with 1.43v... and im assuming you are not living in the SAHARA and im on the north pole







?!


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Not even worth a mention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i've mounted a arctic freezer xtreme on my ryzen 1700 on the B350 prime board.
> There is an exhaust fan on the back of the case and the wraith fan on the top of the case
> The thermal compund is arctic mx4.
> I get 67 degrees on the aida 64 extreme stability test, clocked at 3.8 with 1.24v
> 
> I am not happy with the temp.
> 
> Do you guys know why my temp is so hot?


These chips' heat output doesn't really scale well with Voltage. Even Ambient for that matter. Load Temps jump off quite fast. But from my experience, the temps hover around a certain level til you start pushing things too far that temps skyrocket further and beyond a normal threshold.


----------



## Ben-Jammin

This is quite high I don't higher than 65c on full stress testing with CPU clocked @ 4.0GHz @ 1.385v


----------



## mus1mus

Then you are looking at the wrong sensor.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Are we doing AIDA64?
> 
> Non-compressed version: http://i.imgur.com/IoM1YVz.png


Are you on W7? Those scores are freakishly high in comparison to what we've been seeing on other boards. For example 1700 @ stock w/3200 ram c14


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Anyone using a Noctua NH-D15 here? How long did it take to get the free bracket from Noctua? I'm thinking about going with a U14S just because I can find the bracket for sale at retailers with fast shipping.


Took mine around 5 days total i think from Austria to France. Ekwb took a bit longer from Slovenia to France. I'm pretty close to both lol.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are you on W7? Those scores are freakishly high in comparison to what we've been seeing on other boards. For example 1700 @ stock w/3200 ram c14


He's exceeding the maximum theorical bandwidth at 2933 so it's impossible that those numbers are accurate. I've seen this results with 2666 memory too and the user didn't format windows, was using a recycled intel installation, maybe that's the cause.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are you on W7? Those scores are freakishly high in comparison to what we've been seeing on other boards. For example 1700 @ stock w/3200 ram c14


Yea savagebunny has the highest scores we've seen even higher then what people at 3200 are getting so its either a fluke or the biostar has ridiculously good memory channels.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea savagebunny has the highest scores we've seen even higher then what people at 3200 are getting so its either a fluke or the biostar has ridiculously good memory channels.


I'll run the bench after work. I'm on the same board and, I believe, the same memory speed and timings.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Not even worth a mention.
> These chips' heat output doesn't really scale well with Voltage. Even Ambient for that matter. Load Temps jump off quite fast. But from my experience, the temps hover around a certain level til you start pushing things too far that temps skyrocket further and beyond a normal threshold.


Ive noticed with my chip that temps spike high and fast on idle. There doesn't seem to be a gradual climb with other CPUs i've owned. It will go from 34c to 46c then 33c then 47c....etc. However if I'm doing anything else from a game to say IBX, it will hold a temp more than any chip i've seen. If I start something it may go up a couple degrees but it holds fairly well. At stock the IBX hits 43c and doesn't move until its completed.


----------



## gupsterg

@SuperZan

When you have time mate, view 1st post & 2nd post, owner can use 1700 to get 3200MHz and even 3600MHz, but 1700X max 2933MHz.

Be interesting I think to start a thread where a poll is conducted on what RAM speed members get.


----------



## mus1mus

Make it Ryzen DDR4 RAM Thread.

Like this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_50


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> When you have time mate, view 1st post & 2nd post, owner can use 1700 to get 3200MHz and even 3600MHz, but 1700X max 2933MHz.
> 
> Be interesting I think to start a thread where a poll is conducted on what RAM speed members get.


I don't think it's related to CPU series but just Ryzen 7 in general, memory results seem to be all over the place. Could be mems themselves in some cases but I know not all cases as we have both seen gups. Here's my 1700x at 3300 so I know it's not the "X" that's the issue here. There's also inconsistent memory holes. Some see 3000-3300 I seen 3300 -3600


----------



## mus1mus

I can't really say it's not that CPU-related.

According to Matt @ Gigabyte forum, this new BIOS has the AGESA 1.0.0.4 which really looks promising to me.


----------



## gargiulo5000

It depends on the cooler i guess.
Everyone says different temps with similar setups, i'm really confused


----------



## gargiulo5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben-Jammin*
> 
> This is quite high I don't higher than 65c on full stress testing with CPU clocked @ 4.0GHz @ 1.385v


What are you using as cooler and case ventilation?


----------



## mus1mus

Which sensor are you looking at?


----------



## gargiulo5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which sensor are you looking at?


Mine is 1700 so Tdie/Tother on Hwmonitor


----------



## mus1mus

Look up my result. Watercooled.


----------



## Skyl3r

A slightly terrifying moment. But, did it anyways for Science.

Barely increased my overclock from liquid. I was now able to bench at 4.3 and boot at 4.4, but I couldn't get a validation at 4.4.
I didn't exhaust options for stability. I'll probably try again at some point here.

I have a validation + benchmark stored on that SSD, but I destroyed my pumps in the process of doing this, so I'll have to pull it off later.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> 
> A slightly terrifying moment. But, did it anyways for Science.
> 
> Barely increased my overclock from liquid. I was now able to bench at 4.3 and boot at 4.4, but I couldn't get a validation at 4.4.
> I didn't exhaust options for stability. I'll probably try again at some point here.
> 
> I have a validation + benchmark stored on that SSD, but I destroyed my pumps in the process of doing this, so I'll have to pull it off later.


What is that DICE ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i've mounted a arctic freezer xtreme on my ryzen 1700 on the B350 prime board.
> There is an exhaust fan on the back of the case and the wraith fan on the top of the case
> The thermal compund is arctic mx4.
> I get 67 degrees on the aida 64 extreme stability test, clocked at 3.8 with 1.24v
> 
> I am not happy with the temp.
> 
> Do you guys know why my temp is so hot?


Looks fine to me, 30 $ cooler is not gonna be high end cooling.

Budget components = budget results.
This is not an insult or slam, just a statement of fact. Keep your expectations realistic for your equip


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> 
> A slightly terrifying moment. But, did it anyways for Science.
> 
> Barely increased my overclock from liquid. I was now able to bench at 4.3 and boot at 4.4, but I couldn't get a validation at 4.4.
> I didn't exhaust options for stability. I'll probably try again at some point here.
> 
> I have a validation + benchmark stored on that SSD, but I destroyed my pumps in the process of doing this, so I'll have to pull it off later.


why there's additional 4 pin?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks fine to me, 30 $ cooler is not gonna be high end cooling.
> 
> Budget components = budget results.
> This is not an insult or slam, just a statement of fact. Keep your expectations realistic for your equip


I dont think the results are going to be much different regardless of air cooler. While the vcore is pretty low, all cores are still clocked to 3.8 (1.24 also seems pretty low for a stable 3.8 overclock).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont think the results are going to be much different regardless of air cooler. While the vcore is pretty low, all cores are still clocked to 3.8 (1.24 also seems pretty low for a stable 3.8 overclock).


3.8 at that Voltage is pretty easy. Don't bet against me or I will pull such stuff.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3.8 at that Voltage is pretty easy. *Don't bet against me or I will pull such stuff.*


Eh?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont think the results are going to be much different regardless of air cooler. While the vcore is pretty low, all cores are still clocked to 3.8 (1.24 also seems pretty low for a stable 3.8 overclock).


Mine is even lower if i go by hwinfo and cpuz (they report 1.199-1.225v under load, ive seen both report 1.199 under load though), so its def doable. And it is definitely the limit as well, 3.9 boots but realbench crashes instantly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Eh?


Is that a dare?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine is even lower if i go by hwinfo and cpuz (they report 1.199-1.225v under load, ive seen both report 1.199 under load though), so its def doable. And it is definitely the limit as well, 3.9 boots but realbench crashes instantly.


True. I feel like saying, "don't OC your chips based off infos like MAX Voltage allowed. You need to start from the lowest allowed clock and work your way up. By Max safe Voltage rule, you will miss the chance of knowing where your chip is comfortable and efficiency is at it's best!"


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks fine to me, 30 $ cooler is not gonna be high end cooling.
> 
> Budget components = budget results.
> This is not an insult or slam, just a statement of fact. Keep your expectations realistic for your equip


As harsh as this may sound, I too have a problem keeping this in mind. Unrealistic expectations have plagued me since the very first PC i've owned.
Also, knowing when to stop tinkering has been an issue.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is that a dare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. I feel like saying, "don't OC your chips based off infos like MAX Voltage allowed. You need to start from the lowest allowed clock and work your way up. By Max safe Voltage rule, you will miss the chance of knowing where your chip is comfortable and efficiency is at it's best!"


I tend to start where I know it will work, get it stable, and then start dropping down to the lowest possible voltages. The reverse typically ends up be a longer process.

As for the dare, I couldnt care less; if it works at that vcore for you, awesome.


----------



## LazarusIV

So here's the latest! I've included the old information too so we can compare info from 14MARCH, 22MARCH, and 3APRIL.

*Note:* Please don't forget to go in and update / change / edit your information if you refine your OC or get different coolers. If you haven't added your Ryzen info, GET TO IT!!!

Frequency of Ryzen Models



So we can see here that over time, the Ryzen models have started to even out in distribution with the Ryzen 7 1700 having the biggest gain. I'm curious to see if the Ryzen 1700 continues to increase in "market share" given it's phenomenal value.







We can see here the OC numbers starting to normalize: The 1700 is averaging around 3.922GHz, the 1700X is averaging around 3.911GHz, and the 1800X is averaging around 4.005GHz. Interesting note, the 1800X does not have a very large sample size. Also interesting is despite the large number of 1700s, the report rate for the 1700X is much higher comparatively. Seems like people who purchase the 1700X seem to be more likely to overclock and report it.



Looks like as time goes on we get more reported information, which is to be expected. Overclocks for Ryzen in general are normalizing around 3.933. Not too bad for 8 cores and 16 threads on a brand-new architecture! As soon as I get the bracket for my Le Grand Macho I'll see what OC I can get for mine!









 




Both of these are testing for a significant difference between average overclock by model (first test) and average RAM speed by model (second test). It looks like there is no significant difference between models in regards to average OC or RAM Speed. Not only do they not have a significant F-score, but the R² for each is low. I would assume even if they become significant the R² would remain low-ish. Quick lesson: the R² value denotes the proportion of the variability in the dependent variable that is explained by the independent variable. I.E. 14.8% of the variance in the average overclock is explained by the model of CPU. My supposition is that even if the test came back significant (which it's not terribly far off from) the explainable variance would still be fairly low.

Again: Don't forget to update your Ryzen info or, if you haven't submitted the info, *DO EEEEEET!*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I tend to start where I know it will work, get it stable, and then start dropping down to the lowest possible voltages. The reverse typically ends up be a longer process.
> 
> As for the dare, I couldnt care less; if it works at that vcore for you, awesome.


Longer process. But better. Brute force is always out of my process when finding instability. Besides, 10 runs of IBT Very High to get a grasp of stability ain't that long to run. You only need to run longer after reaching a specific goal you can call "that's it".

As for what Vcore I can run 3800, Let me give you an idea.

3600 - 1.1V Minimum V allowed for me to boot into Windows.
3700 - 1.175V
3800 - 1.2X (you guess)
3900 - 1.325
4000 - 1.45 (you should get an idea why Brute Force is bad)
I am talking about IBT AVX Very high here.


----------



## webhito

Randomly getting a shut down and boot loop with a q code 8.
I really hate beta testing stuff. Sigh...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Longer process. But better. Brute force is always out of my process when finding instability. Besides, 10 runs of IBT Very High to get a grasp of stability ain't that long to run. You only need to run longer after reaching a specific goal you can call "that's it".
> 
> As for what Vcore I can run 3800, Let me give you an idea.
> 
> 3600 - 1.1V Minimum V allowed for me to boot into Windows.
> 3700 - 1.175V
> 3800 - 1.2X (you guess)
> 3900 - 1.325
> 4000 - 1.45 (you should get an idea why Brute Force is bad)
> I am talking about IBT AVX Very high here.


Mines lower, suck it lol.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What is that DICE ?


Yes it is DICE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> why there's additional 4 pin?


For additional power. Be a lot more useful with Ln2 when you're really pushing the max of everything.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Randomly getting a shut down and boot loop with a q code 8.
> I really hate beta testing stuff. Sigh...


Code 8 is cpu not functional.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Again: Don't forget to update your Ryzen info or, if you haven't submitted the info, *DO EEEEEET!*


Are we counting closed loop as liquid or air? Just submitted mine. Probably should have said 3991.91mhz instead of 4.0ghz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Longer process. But better. Brute force is always out of my process when finding instability. Besides, 10 runs of IBT Very High to get a grasp of stability ain't that long to run. You only need to run longer after reaching a specific goal you can call "that's it".
> 
> As for what Vcore I can run 3800, Let me give you an idea.
> 
> 3600 - 1.1V Minimum V allowed for me to boot into Windows.
> 3700 - 1.175V
> 3800 - 1.2X (you guess)
> 3900 - 1.325
> 4000 - 1.45 (you should get an idea why Brute Force is bad)
> I am talking about IBT AVX Very high here.


Yeah, mine is pretty similar.

3800 - 1.225v
3900 - 1.33v
4000 - 1.44v


----------



## sakae48

looks like i was unlucky.. 3.7 only stable at 1.25v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mines lower, suck it lol.


Loooooowwwwwer? But is it better?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, mine is pretty similar.
> 
> 3800 - 1.225v
> 3900 - 1.33v
> 4000 - 1.44v


Yours is still within the scaling range though. If I have continued til 4100, people will see my point clearer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> looks like i was unlucky.. 3.7 only stable at 1.25v


Did you try higher though?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Loooooowwwwwer? But is it better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is still within the scaling range though. If I have continued til 4100, people will see my point clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try higher though?


3.9 on 1.35
3.95 on 1.4

won't get higher even i pushed 1.45v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 3.9 on 1.35
> 3.95 on 1.4
> 
> won't get higher even i pushed 1.45v


What's the end OC?

I even forgot about 25MHz steps. lol.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the end OC?
> 
> I even forgot about 25MHz steps. lol.


3.975 is the highest without ability to do anything but desktop


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> looks like i was unlucky.. 3.7 only stable at 1.25v


Did you try [email protected]? Seems like most can do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yours is still within the scaling range though. If I have continued til 4100, people will see my point clearer


Yeah, I want my chip to last/not catch on fire







I'm probably not going to daily drive even 4.0. Like 30w per 100mhz after 3.8.




Retested Aida64 at 2666 CL16 and 4.0ghz 2933 CL18. Not a huge difference. Don't know why I can't seem to crack the 40K mark...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Did you try [email protected]? Seems like most can do that.
> Yeah, I want my chip to last/not catch on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably not going to daily drive even 4.0. Like 30w per 100mhz after 3.8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retested Aida64 at 2666 CL16 and 4.0ghz 2933 CL18. Not a huge difference. Don't know why I can't seem to crack the 40K mark...


3.7 on 1.23~1.24v causes a random freeze. i cant expect 3.8 with that voltage


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Are we counting closed loop as liquid or air? Just submitted mine. Probably should have said 3991.91mhz instead of 4.0ghz


If it involves liquid of any sort, that would be watercooling.

Eventually I'll do more in-depth testing but we need *much* more information. And not just what you get off the top of the processor, there is a LOT of missing information in regards to OC, RAM, Cooling, Mobo, etc. Please, when you fill out the information be specific and accurate! Ah-thank you!

Planned tests when we get more information:

- RAM speed and overclock speeds by processor model and even by model AND batch!
- overclock by cooling type (probably Air, AIO, and Custom Water, may add Big Air too)
- overclock and RAM speed by mobo vendor, specific mobo, and / or firmware info.
- Testing by country of manufacture
- Linear fit of cpu clock by voltage, probably regression plots as well
- RAM Speed by RAM kit size (8GB, 16GB, etc.)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 3.975 is the highest without ability to do anything but desktop


I meant the OC you are running daily.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Try enabling Message Signaled Interrupts on your 1070 if you haven't done so already. That may get you up to about 8000 combined.
> 
> Also you should give afterburner a try. Use the same settings you have here to start out with the core set to +135 and then open the curve editor and increase the 0.950v point up an extra 25-50Mhz (as high as it will remain stable. I can run that point on My 1070 at 2037-2050Mhz). There is 21000 points available in the graphics score. I think doing both of those might get you a bit of a performance boost.
> 
> 
> 
> negative IRQ value is enabled or disabled?
> 
> I haven't spent too much time with tweaking boost stages manually, will do when I have more patience and I'm no longer cripple from a squat injury (sitting is hell right now).
Click to expand...

negative IRQ = MSI enabled.

Default for Nvidia Cards is IRQ 16


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I meant the OC you are running daily.


ah.. 3.7 on 1.25v


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Loooooowwwwwer? But is it better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is still within the scaling range though. If I have continued til 4100, people will see my point clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try higher though?


Of course, its stable lol.

Its definitely the lower limit though, any lower i get WHEA errors, 30mins of realbench and nada, i did notice that from 1001 to 1002 the voltage drops ever so slightly. Seems like 1.999 at load compared to 1.994 at load now so who knows. But 39x boots fine, runs mundane tasks fine but min of realbench and its code 8.


----------



## Ben-Jammin

I have a corsair h60 v2 and a dark fleet d85 case with about 10 fans. Pretty well cooled. Only thermal stress pushes ut past 70c


----------



## mus1mus

OT









Spoiler: 3 Quakes in the same vicinity!


----------



## drdrache

not that this matters much - but :
https://www.outertech.com/en/blog/item/news-cacheman-1010-amd-ryzen-cpu-support

has anyone actually tested this sort of affinity? I thought I read it somewhere; but cannot find it.


----------



## chew*

Just so you guys know booting low and using ryzen master = bugged aida memory bandwidth.

I have results at 60k plus on a little b350...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Longer process. But better. Brute force is always out of my process when finding instability. Besides, 10 runs of IBT Very High to get a grasp of stability ain't that long to run. You only need to run longer after reaching a specific goal you can call "that's it".
> 
> As for what Vcore I can run 3800, Let me give you an idea.
> 
> 3600 - 1.1V Minimum V allowed for me to boot into Windows.
> 3700 - 1.175V
> 3800 - 1.2X (you guess)
> 3900 - 1.325
> 4000 - 1.45 (you should get an idea why Brute Force is bad)
> I am talking about IBT AVX Very high here.


Are these voltages the "set" vcore in the bios, or reading from one of the sensors in HWinfo? If through the sensors, which of the 3 sensors are you basing this value off of? For instance two of my vcore readouts in hwinfo read the same, the third is 50mV lower under load.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> As harsh as this may sound, I too have a problem keeping this in mind. Unrealistic expectations have plagued me since the very first PC i've owned.
> Also, knowing when to stop tinkering has been an issue.


People stop tinkering?


----------



## 1TM1

4000MHz (actual 3992) at 1.3625V
4111MHz (actual 4102) at 1.50625V (custom multiplier 185/9 to get 4111)
both boot in Windows and run all-core benchmarks http://valid.x86.fr/x1yiiz.
8-core power goes from 112W at 4000 to 120W at 4100.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> not that this matters much - but :
> https://www.outertech.com/en/blog/item/news-cacheman-1010-amd-ryzen-cpu-support
> 
> has anyone actually tested this sort of affinity? I thought I read it somewhere; but cannot find it.


Stilt's Ryzen Strictly Technical has many tests along these lines. Process Lasso, which I'm more comfortable giving any sorta endorsement by mentioning, will do what cacheman does.

tldr You can keep threads on the cores you want them to stay on.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 4000MHz (actual 3992) at 1.3625V
> 4111MHz (actual 4102) at 1.50625V (custom multiplier 185/9 to get 4111)
> both boot in Windows and run all-core benchmarks http://valid.x86.fr/x1yiiz.
> 8-core power goes from 112W at 4000 to 120W at 4100.


Is that 1.5v safe?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Longer process. But better. Brute force is always out of my process when finding instability. Besides, 10 runs of IBT Very High to get a grasp of stability ain't that long to run. You only need to run longer after reaching a specific goal you can call "that's it".
> 
> As for what Vcore I can run 3800, Let me give you an idea.
> 
> 3600 - 1.1V Minimum V allowed for me to boot into Windows.
> 3700 - 1.175V
> 3800 - 1.2X (you guess)
> 3900 - 1.325
> 4000 - 1.45 (you should get an idea why Brute Force is bad)
> I am talking about IBT AVX Very high here.


Better? If you end up at the same point, what makes it better LOL? A pair of simultaneous Handbrake encodes will provide all the information you need to keep tuning. When they start spitting out errors, you're within a few mv of where you'll need to be for a completely stable system without looping anything. Starting at a point that fails to boot (lower voltages vs safe, higher voltages) seems rather counterproductive to me (not to mention frustrating). In the end, our processes are our own and most have a different method to their madness; if it works, it works.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 4000MHz (actual 3992) at 1.3625V
> 4111MHz (actual 4102) at 1.50625V (custom multiplier 185/9 to get 4111)
> both boot in Windows and run all-core benchmarks http://valid.x86.fr/x1yiiz.
> 8-core power goes from 112W at 4000 to 120W at 4100.


Not sure thats accurate, i hit about 130w and thats only at 3.8 but im looking at package power since thats the highest, otherwise its 100w.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 4000MHz (actual 3992) at 1.3625V
> 4111MHz (actual 4102) at 1.50625V (custom multiplier 185/9 to get 4111)
> both boot in Windows and run all-core benchmarks http://valid.x86.fr/x1yiiz.
> 8-core power goes from 112W at 4000 to 120W at 4100.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure thats accurate, i hit about 130w and thats only at 3.8 but im looking at package power since thats the highest, otherwise its 100w.


For me:

Stock: 105w

3.8: 115w

3.9: 145w

4.0: 175w

CPU Power (VDDCR_CPU+SOC) or CPU +SoC Power (SVI2 TFN) in the newest HWinfo


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Did you try [email protected]? Seems like most can do that.
> Yeah, I want my chip to last/not catch on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably not going to daily drive even 4.0. Like 30w per 100mhz after 3.8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retested Aida64 at 2666 CL16 and 4.0ghz 2933 CL18. Not a huge difference. Don't know why I can't seem to crack the 40K mark...


I bet if you revert back to 1.60/1.70 bios you'll get your memory bandwidth to more normal numbers









As I said, 1.93a/2.0 bios for the Killer SLI hurts memory bandwidth, although memory latency is better.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I bet if you revert back to 1.60/1.70 bios you'll get your memory bandwidth to more normal numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, 1.93a/2.0 bios for the Killer SLI hurts memory bandwidth, although memory latency is better.


Or do I have correct numbers and yours are incorrect









Benchmark results seem to lean that way, but who knows.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I bet if you revert back to 1.60/1.70 bios you'll get your memory bandwidth to more normal numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, 1.93a/2.0 bios for the Killer SLI hurts memory bandwidth, although memory latency is better.


Does it actually hurt bandwidth though?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not sure thats accurate, i hit about 130w and thats only at 3.8 but im looking at package power since thats the highest, otherwise its 100w.


Numbers are based on CyberPower Pure Sine power supply.
By subtraction between power drawn during 1-core benchmark and 8-core benchmark I get 14W/core at 4000 and 15W/core at 4100.

And no, that 1.5V is not safe. Don't try this at home.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Or do I have correct numbers and yours are incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark results seem to lean that way, but who knows.


Theoretical maximum memory bandwidth for 2666 speed:

( (2666*2)*64 / 8 ) / 1024 = 41.65625 Gbyte/s

for 2933

( (2933*2)*64 / 8 ) / 1024 = 45.828125 Gbyte/s

This is what I got with 1.60 bios



This with 2.0 bios



And this is with the same cpu speed of 4025MHz with 1.60 bios


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Theoretical maximum memory bandwidth for 2666 speed:
> 
> ( (2666*2)*64 / 8 ) / 1024 = 41.65625 Gbyte/s
> 
> for 2933
> 
> ( (2933*2)*64 / 8 ) / 1024 = 45.828125 Gbyte/s
> 
> This is what I got with 1.60 bios
> 
> 
> 
> This with 2.0 bios


All but one of your cache scores went up and 12/16 of the scores went up/stayed equal. Would be interesting to see, assuming the numbers are correct, which performed better. I'd assume 2.0.

Either way, your 2933 =/= my 2933.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> All your cache scores went up. Would be interesting to see, assuming the numbers are correct, which performed better. I'd assume 2.0.
> 
> Either way, your 2933 =/= my 2933.


Cache bandwidth is dependant on cpu speed, 1.60 capture is 4000MHz core speed and 2.0 capture is 4025


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Cache bandwidth is dependant on cpu speed, 1.60 capture is 3925MHz core speed and 2.0 capture is 4025


Either way, your 2933 =/= my 2933









Not sure why.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Either way, your 2933 =/= my 2933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why.


Because I did this test and I am sure your memory bandwidth would improve with 1.60/1.70 bios, but anyway I've heard new bios with microcode 1004a are on their way so maybe not worth reverting back (just for testing)

Cheers


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Because I did this test and I am sure your memory bandwidth would improve with 1.60/1.70 bios, but anyway I've heard new bios with microcode 1004a are on their way so maybe not worth reverting back (just for testing)
> 
> Cheers


Well, my test at 4.0ghz on 2.0 with 2933 is still short of yours. That's what I meant.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are these voltages the "set" vcore in the bios, or reading from one of the sensors in HWinfo? If through the sensors, which of the 3 sensors are you basing this value off of? For instance two of my vcore readouts in hwinfo read the same, the third is 50mV lower under load.


BIOS. After LLC (set at High), VCore (ITE sensor) displays it around the ballpark of what I set in the BIOS with +0.025V IDLE spikes. Under load, Droop affects it to a lower Value like -0.050V.

IOR (Mosfets) sensor and CPU VCore are within 0.005V apart depending on Load. But stays within BIOS Value at IDLE.

In numbers, 1.300 in BIOS will be:
IDLE
ITE VCore - 1.325 max
CPU VCore - 1.300 max
IOR VR OUT - 1.297 max

LOAD (IBT)
ITE VCore - 1.275 low, 1.288 average
CPU VCore - 1.225 low, 1.237 average
IOR VR OUT1 - 1.220 low, 1.225 average

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Better? If you end up at the same point, what makes it better LOL? A pair of simultaneous Handbrake encodes will provide all the information you need to keep tuning. When they start spitting out errors, you're within a few mv of where you'll need to be for a completely stable system without looping anything. Starting at a point that fails to boot (lower voltages vs safe, higher voltages) seems rather counterproductive to me (not to mention frustrating). In the end, our processes are our own and most have a different method to their madness; if it works, it works.


Haha. Don't confuse Ryzen with any other CPUs you have had.

Keep your eyes open for reboots rather than errors even if you are just lacking 0.025V on the Core.

Again, the issue with these chips is the terrific loss of efficiency after a certain Clock to Voltage curve. Past that efficient curve, your issue grows bigger.

Tell you what. First boot of the system, I simply put 40 Multiplier, 1.3 VCore. Boots fine. Installed Windows just fine, ran benchmarks perfectly fine.

Loaded X264 encode, baam! Black screen. Okay, add VCore. 3-days of dillema on the issue. Only to find out that 4.0 needs 1.425 to keep it from shutting down with real world loads.

If you are just gaming, your process may work just fine. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Desolutional

Considering x.264 is a normal use scenario, I'd be unhappy if my system failed under encoding. x.265 is an even better test, it is more stressful in my experience.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Considering x.264 is a normal use scenario, I'd be unhappy if my system failed under encoding. x.265 is an even better test, it is more stressful in my experience.


is there any x.265 stressing packages out there?

and to add to this line of thinking, x.264 stress testing only does "ONE" encode; I never did look, and I will now - can we just edit the batch for two encodes at once?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Considering x.264 is a normal use scenario, I'd be unhappy if my system failed under encoding. x.265 is an even better test, it is more stressful in my experience.


The absense of Cache and Memory error detection with encoding makes it Core-centered for this platform especially when you start Clocking the Memory.

Do you happen to know of an app that does X265 encoding for hours with a simpler UI than say Handbrake and can last for hours?









I have to force Overkill Mode at 12X on HWbot's bench tool to make it run longer.

I have to settle for IBT AVX to guarantee long term stability.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BIOS. After LLC (set at High), VCore (ITE sensor) displays it around the ballpark of what I set in the BIOS with +0.025V IDLE spikes. Under load, Droop affects it to a lower Value like -0.050V.
> 
> IOR (Mosfets) sensor and CPU VCore are within 0.005V apart depending on Load. But stays within BIOS Value at IDLE.
> 
> In numbers, 1.300 in BIOS will be:
> IDLE
> ITE VCore - 1.325 max
> CPU VCore - 1.300 max
> IOR VR OUT - 1.297 max
> 
> LOAD (IBT)
> ITE VCore - 1.275 low, 1.288 average
> CPU VCore - 1.225 low, 1.237 average
> IOR VR OUT1 - 1.220 low, 1.225 average
> Haha. Don't confuse Ryzen with any other CPUs you have had.
> 
> Keep your eyes open for reboots rather than errors even if you are just lacking 0.025V on the Core.
> 
> Again, the issue with these chips is the terrific loss of efficiency after a certain Clock to Voltage curve. Past that efficient curve, your issue grows bigger.
> 
> Tell you what. First boot of the system, I simply put 40 Multiplier, 1.3 VCore. Boots fine. Installed Windows just fine, ran benchmarks perfectly fine.
> 
> Loaded X264 encode, baam! Black screen. Okay, add VCore. 3-days of dillema on the issue. Only to find out that 4.0 needs 1.425 to keep it from shutting down with real world loads.
> 
> If you are just gaming, your process may work just fine. I'll leave it at that.


So you threw low voltages at it for three days before you got a semi-stable system vice jumping up to a safe voltage that is known to work (e.g. 1.45) but you maintain your process is, "better?' Once again, create a stable environment and then work backwards dropping the voltage until the stability is lost. After a couple decades of aggressive overclocking, I've yet to find a processor that doesn't run into the exact same wall this one does (excessive voltage for a marginal increase in performance).


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are you on W7? Those scores are freakishly high in comparison to what we've been seeing on other boards. For example 1700 @ stock w/3200 ram c14


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> He's exceeding the maximum theorical bandwidth at 2933 so it's impossible that those numbers are accurate. I've seen this results with 2666 memory too and the user didn't format windows, was using a recycled intel installation, maybe that's the cause.


Brand new W10 install when I did this, This was also at 3.9Ghz. The last screenshot right when the new AIDA64 version that came out was 3.8


----------



## HexagonRabbit

So is there a solid answer on a clean install or a prior install of windows? Has anyone noticed any significant differences? I'd rather not format again but will if it shows a gain.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> So is there a solid answer on a clean install or a prior install of windows? Has anyone noticed any significant differences? I'd rather not format again but will if it shows a gain.


you might not even have an option. My gaming 5 and my crosshair both needed a new install to get into windows.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So you threw low voltages at it for three days before you got a semi-stable system vice jumping up to a safe voltage that is known to work (e.g. 1.45) but you maintain your process is, "better?' Once again, create a stable environment and then work backwards dropping the voltage until the stability is lost. After a couple decades of aggressive overclocking, I've yet to find a processor that doesn't run into the exact same wall this one does (excessive voltage for a marginal increase in performance).


Guess you haven't been forced into a black screen yet.

Better. You know why? It took less than 5 minutes to test the minimum Voltage that allows my system to boot into Windows. And less than 2 hours jumping each 100MHz to come up with an overclock that proved stable for an overnight of encoding. Guess you don't have an idea which stress tests to do on this platform yet.

Look back at the explaination. 1.3 installed Windows no problem. Quick stress tests passed no issues.

Long term tests, black screen. Add Vcore you mean? How much from a quick test stable OC? I guess you think an additional 150mV is a small bump in VCore when talking about processors.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> So is there a solid answer on a clean install or a prior install of windows? Has anyone noticed any significant differences? I'd rather not format again but will if it shows a gain.


When I went from my 4790k to my 1700 build, all I did was do a sysprep on the old install. Booted right up and installed all the new drivers and such, again its not guaranteed you won't have issues later down the road.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

switched to the CH6 from the Asrock killer sli


----------



## drdrache

If I was to consider an AIO cooler...
where should I look?
NZXT x62? Deepcool Captain? (I guess the 240 vs 280 debate)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guess you haven't been forced into a black screen yet.
> 
> Better. You know why? It took less than 5 minutes to test the minimum Voltage that allows my system to boot into Windows. And less than 2 hours jumping each 100MHz to come up with an overclock that proved stable for an overnight of encoding. Guess you don't have an idea which stress tests to do on this platform yet.
> 
> Look back at the explaination. 1.3 installed Windows no problem. Quick stress tests passed no issues.
> 
> Long term tests, black screen. Add Vcore you mean? How much from a quick test stable OC? I guess you think an additional 150mV is a small bump in VCore when talking about processors.


What does installing Windows and running some benchmarks have to do with system stability? Most people use unstable settings to maximize benchmark results but we back down for daily use. Was this your previous measure of stability and now with the Ryzen you understand that wasnt a good method?

For a quick test, running two simultaneous instances of Handbrake will give you a good idea where you stand without running an overnight test. After you've run a few, you'll know where you are in terms of reliability and can fine tune voltages in preparation for a long term stability test without wasting 4-24 hours at a time with settings that you could have confirmed wouldnt work had your run the Handbrakes.

Edit: No, I dont mean add vcore. I mean start at the maximum (generally acceptable) safe voltage to begin with if you're going for a high overclock (which 4ghz is on the Ryzen). If it boots, run the above mentioned Handbrakes. If it passes without issue (i.e. errors or crashes), lower the vcore, and try again. Once you get to a point where you cant lower the vcore any further without the errors or crashes, run a longer stress test. If it fails that, you probably only need a very minor vcore adjustment (+) to gain stability.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I would try again one stick at a time without the riser. I think that's your problem. You're using a riser that isn't really supported per se' and possibly have a bad stick at the same time. What board do you have again?


asus prime b350m-a/csm

Yea so i checked the backplate, completely took the cpu out and put back in, tried without the cooler even on the CPU... did all that with the GPU physically in the PCIE slot (ie not using the riser), as well as with it removed... Same behavior. I also tried removing the battery for over 24 hrs. I'm pretty sure my motherboard randomly bricked, or my ram suddenly just went poo-poo. I will be getting the motherboard speaker today, though; to see if it will give me any debug info.

I found that holding the jumper for the CLRTC for a long time (30+ seconds) will get a reboot loop thing similar to when a ram overclock is bad, but it never results in a post. One of the sticks of ram consistently gives me cooler light flashing, while the other will give me only 1 flash-- and that is only if I have just freshly pulled the battery or jumped the clrtc. I was thinking maybe i could try and put a usb stick in to try and see if the crash free bios feature is working, but i don't think there is even power getting to the usb.

Just makes me confused because I literally had not had any problems with ram clocks sticking through posts or anything. The case didn't get bumped or hit in the move, it was treated like royalty (i even buckled it in and snapped my buddies as a joke). The only few things that I guess could have had an impact was that A. I should have maybe reset my bios for the move (i left the OC intact), and B. earlier on in the day there was a power outage in my community, but my computer was shut down when it happened so I thought nothing of it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What does installing Windows and running some benchmarks have to do with system stability? Most people use unstable settings to maximize benchmark results but we back down for daily use. Was this your previous measure of stability and now with the Ryzen you understand that wasnt a good method?
> 
> For a quick test, running two simultaneous instances of Handbrake will give you a good idea where you stand without running an overnight test. After you've run a few, you'll know where you are in terms of reliability and can fine tune voltages in preparation for a long term stability test without wasting 4-24 hours at a time with settings that you could have confirmed wouldnt work had your run the Handbrakes.


Ohh now you wanna bring in Handbrake? I'm just on mobile so I can't pull in my Handbrake vs long term testing method where Handbrake did 2 hours of encoding with a +200MHz more OC from a barely stable OC in IBT AVX that can be run for 20 minutes.

Guess a quick test using X265 Benchmark at 4X Overkill is not a sufficient load is as alien of an idea to you.









2 simultaneous Handbrake tests. lol. As if you believe that 2 instances of similar job will put the CPU to 200% load.


----------



## dirtyvu

Loving my 1800X system! So fast at anything I throw at it! I built it to edit 4K video as my last rig was a dog for 4K editing (very fast at 1080P editing which was what it started as).

1800X
Gigabyte GA-AX370 Gaming K7 MB
Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler
Viper 4 Series 16 GB RAM at 3200MHz (wanted 32 GB but RAM prices are really high right now)
6 TB NAS HDD 7200RPM, 4 TB 7200 RPM regular HDD
Samsung 250GB 960 EVO NVMe M.2 Internal SSD
EVGA SuperNOVA 850G2 850W Power Supply
Corsair Graphite Series 760T Full-Tower Windowed Case (Arctic White)
LG Bluray burner
Graphics TBD (temporarily have the MSI GamingX 8GB RX 470 but will either get Vega or GTX 1080)






Haven't started any attempts at overclocking and haven't upgraded the BIOS yet (still on original firmware). Want to just enjoy the speed I have right now without worrying about instability. Will go crazy once the platform starts to settle down.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh now you wanna bring in Handbrake? I'm just on mobile so I can't pull in my Handbrake vs long term testing method where Handbrake did 2 hours of encoding with a +200MHz more OC from a barely stable OC in IBT AVX that can be run for 20 minutes.
> 
> Guess a quick test using X265 Benchmark at 4X Overkill is not a sufficient load is as alien of an idea to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 simultaneous Handbrake tests. lol. As if you believe that 2 instances of similar job will put the CPU to 200% load.


Yea, that must be what I mean


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> If I was to consider an AIO cooler...
> where should I look?
> NZXT x62? Deepcool Captain? (I guess the 240 vs 280 debate)


H100i has been more than enough for 4ghz and can be had for $100. H110i is also a good choice.

Just use the MB to control the fans to avoid their software


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> If I was to consider an AIO cooler...
> where should I look?
> NZXT x62? Deepcool Captain? (I guess the 240 vs 280 debate)
> 
> 
> 
> H100i has been more than enough for 4ghz and can be had for $100. H110i is also a good choice.
> 
> Just use the MB to control the fans to avoid their software
Click to expand...

I KNOW that my NH-D15s has enough cooling grunt - but I think my small case choice is what is hampering my system (airflow) - might force a push/pull on it for giggles.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I KNOW that my NH-D15s has enough cooling grunt - but I think my small case choice is what is hampering my system (airflow) - might force a push/pull on it for giggles.


Yeah, I was having some higher temps on my VRMs since my case is small-ish. Updated my case fans to Jetflo 120 and dropped temps 10c+


----------



## lerrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Anyone using a Noctua NH-D15 here? How long did it take to get the free bracket from Noctua? I'm thinking about going with a U14S just because I can find the bracket for sale at retailers with fast shipping.


3 weeks to Russia


----------



## jclafi

Grats ! Such nice system !

Ryzen rules !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> Loving my 1800X system! So fast at anything I throw at it! I built it to edit 4K video as my last rig was a dog for 4K editing (very fast at 1080P editing which was what it started as).
> 
> 1800X
> Gigabyte GA-AX370 Gaming K7 MB
> Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler
> Viper 4 Series 16 GB RAM at 3200MHz (wanted 32 GB but RAM prices are really high right now)
> 6 TB NAS HDD 7200RPM, 4 TB 7200 RPM regular HDD
> Samsung 250GB 960 EVO NVMe M.2 Internal SSD
> EVGA SuperNOVA 850G2 850W Power Supply
> Corsair Graphite Series 760T Full-Tower Windowed Case (Arctic White)
> LG Bluray burner
> Graphics TBD (temporarily have the MSI GamingX 8GB RX 470 but will either get Vega or GTX 1080)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't started any attempts at overclocking and haven't upgraded the BIOS yet (still on original firmware). Want to just enjoy the speed I have right now without worrying about instability. Will go crazy once the platform starts to settle down.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I KNOW that my NH-D15s has enough cooling grunt - but I think my small case choice is what is hampering my system (airflow) - might force a push/pull on it for giggles.


What case are you using?


----------



## dirtyvu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Grats ! Such nice system !
> 
> Ryzen rules !


thanks! forgot how fun it was to put a system from scratch together again.

I had been adding or replacing parts for years now. But haven't started from nothing in a long time.


----------



## geoxile

Is the official max temperature (Tjunc) 75C or 95C? Seeing different reports.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> switched to the CH6 from the Asrock killer sli


Those are some impressive timings for DDR4-3200.


----------



## chew*

Ok gents.

This proves 2 things.

32gb dual rank is possible

*Prime 95 BLEND WORKS!!!! for testing IMC/memory.
* if used properly........

Prime blend ticked then ticked custom then set 29gb memory use........

3390 32gb *DUAL RANK* 17-16-16-34 set in bios stock voltage.









Same but over 3400 just for a nice reference point and basically to say **** you guys are doing it wrong....( those of you that claim it does not work )


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok gents.
> 
> This proves 2 things.
> 
> 32gb dual rank is possible
> 
> *Prime 95 BLEND WORKS!!!! for testing IMC/memory.
> * if used properly........
> 
> Prime blend ticked then ticked custom then set 29gb memory use........
> 
> 3390 32gb *DUAL RANK* 17-16-16-34 set in bios stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same but over 3400 just for a nice reference point and basically to say **** you guys are doing it wrong....( those of you that claim it does not work )


what memory you rockin? im looking to upgrade from my hyperx 2400. been running them since ryzen release...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> what memory you rockin? im looking to upgrade from my hyperx 2400. been running them since ryzen release...


Part number in top pic. Looks like tridentz


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I KNOW that my NH-D15s has enough cooling grunt - but I think my small case choice is what is hampering my system (airflow) - might force a push/pull on it for giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> What case are you using?
Click to expand...

A NZXT S340 - an impulse buy as my Last system was a mATX - and I needed a "good" ATX case.
my issue with push/pull is I will have to remove the side panel and remove the rear exhaust - good for testing but I think I have approx 2-3 MM of negative space for my fans.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok gents.
> 
> This proves 2 things.
> 
> 32gb dual rank is possible
> 
> *Prime 95 BLEND WORKS!!!! for testing IMC/memory.
> * if used properly........
> 
> Prime blend ticked then ticked custom then set 29gb memory use........
> 
> 3390 32gb *DUAL RANK* 17-16-16-34 set in bios stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same but over 3400 just for a nice reference point and basically to say **** you guys are doing it wrong....( those of you that claim it does not work )


well, it wasn't much more than a week ago, everyone was on the "it just won't work" train.
these tests prove "yes it's possible" but what does it ACTUALLY mean to us "normals" ?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> well, it wasn't much more than a week ago, everyone was on the "it just won't work" train.
> these tests prove "yes it's possible" but what does it ACTUALLY mean to us "normals" ?


so far? it means you can't use the built in wifi on taichi......I had to shove a usb netgear in keeps dropping wifi at 106 bclk but not 110









3200 boots reliably but requires steps wifi works still......3390 requires a ton of steps....its a pain the the rearend....

It means guys who want 32gb can have it and not @ the ugliest timings in the world @ 3200 speeds.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> so far? it means you can't use the built in wifi on taichi......I had to shove a usb netgear in keeps dropping wifi at 106 bclk but not 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 boots reliably but requires steps wifi works still......3390 requires a ton of steps....its a pain the the rearend....
> 
> It means guys who want 32gb can have it and not @ the ugliest timings in the world @ 3200 speeds.


Rigs of this caliber shouldn't be running WiFi to begin with.


----------



## chew*

while that may be the case it works at 110 and does not at 106.

for want of a wifi a email was not sent.

for want of an email a message was not recieved

for want of a message you get the idea......

Choosing to ignore the issue does not fix it.


----------



## nycgtr

Some one ping me when 3200 doesn't require 2 specific sets of ddr4 or a blck oc.


----------



## chew*

it not bclk......

I ran it up to 3390 becasue sticks are rated for 3400........

it can run at 3200 divider all day long at 3200......


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> it not bclk......
> 
> I ran it up to 3390 becasue sticks are rated for 3400........
> 
> it can run at 3200 divider all day long at 3200......


Are these 16gb sticks? It's kinda hard to see in the picture but looking from the model number thats 16 cas and 16gb total in that set, but then it says 32gb. So I am assuming its 2x16?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Are these 16gb sticks? It's kinda hard to see in the picture but looking from the model number thats 16 cas and 16gb total in that set, but then it says 32gb. So I am assuming its 2x16?


2x16g for a total of 32gb


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 2x16g for a total of 32gb


Any specific BIOS settings? I'm unable to run my 2x16GB kit at anything higher than 2933, even with looser timings (tried up to 22-22-22-42, lol).


----------



## Mega Man

in other news hynix @3200 seeming works, been running long enough, not calling it 100% stable but stable so far. on call currently hop[ing this weekend will be slow enough to mess with pc. we shall see



i realized i dont have anything stating hynix, ill work on that later


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone know why if i change minimum processor state to 5% in high performance plan it does not downclock? Using asrock on newest bios, downclocking works fine on balanced but not HP 5% min setting.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Still messing around with it. Highest I've got ram to is 3732mhz.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> Still messing around with it. Highest I've got ram to is 3732mhz.


No issues with 137mhz BCLK? Those are some of the best bandwidth/latency numbers I've seen for Ryzen.


----------



## muffins

how safe is 1.5v's? i ask because on my crosshair vi hero, running my 1800x at stock with xfr on, my 1800x will hit 1.5v's.

what's crazy with my gaming 5 with the same 1800x would rarely hit 1.5v's when turbo to 4.1ghz. it mostly would go into the 1.4v's range. i know its for only "seconds" but it does it so frequent on my crosshair. any load it will go straight to 1.5v's and 4.1ghz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> how safe is 1.5v's? i ask because on my crosshair vi hero, running my 1800x at stock with xfr on, my 1800x will hit 1.5v's.
> 
> what's crazy with my gaming 5 with the same 1800x would rarely hit 1.5v's when turbo to 4.1ghz. it mostly would go into the 1.4v's range. i know its for only "seconds" but it does it so frequent on my crosshair. any load it will go straight to 1.5v's and 4.1ghz.


Dont worry about peaks so much but look more at average, and you should look at the SVI2 TFN or wtv its called its the most accurate of all.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> No issues with 137mhz BCLK? Those are some of the best bandwidth/latency numbers I've seen for Ryzen.


as of right now no. I even use a m.2 nvme 960 pro 512gb.


----------



## Scotty99

Do you guys run on balanced or performance mode?

There is soooo much conflicting info on this i dont know what to trust atm. Ive seen two reviews saying gaming performance is best on balanced, and another saying they saw 4-6% gains in performance mode.

On top of that AMD says to run on performance mode but not indefinitely, only til windows gets a patch to make balanced mode acceptable for how AMD wants core parking done.


----------



## THUMPer1

hey uhh. where are guys getting the non trial version of AIDA? hah


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> hey uhh. where are guys getting the non trial version of AIDA? hah


At the Cleverbridge checkout, I'd wager.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> hey uhh. where are guys getting the non trial version of AIDA? hah


We download from aida and use our pre existing key?

If your key stops working....buy a key and stop using a key gen that newer versions block...


----------



## Mega Man

We buy it


----------



## pantsoftime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Do you guys run on balanced or performance mode?
> 
> There is soooo much conflicting info on this i dont know what to trust atm. Ive seen two reviews saying gaming performance is best on balanced, and another saying they saw 4-6% gains in performance mode.
> 
> On top of that AMD says to run on performance mode but not indefinitely, only til windows gets a patch to make balanced mode acceptable for how AMD wants core parking done.


I think the people getting better perf on balanced mode are running single threaded apps without being in OC mode such that XFR kicks in.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Do you guys run on balanced or performance mode?
> 
> There is soooo much conflicting info on this i dont know what to trust atm. Ive seen two reviews saying gaming performance is best on balanced, and another saying they saw 4-6% gains in performance mode.
> 
> On top of that AMD says to run on performance mode but not indefinitely, only til windows gets a patch to make balanced mode acceptable for how AMD wants core parking done.


Reviewers were told to run in hp mode for various reasons...

Upon testing myself i noticed bugged high results in balanced.

Since i covet my credibility i have since used hp mode and or win 7 when it matters where RTC is not a factor...


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i actually think im getting better performance in WoW on high performance as well, the lows arent as low.

One odd thing ive noticed about HP mode and setting min processor state to 5% like balanced has, is different cores boost up to 3.8 in HP mode lol. In balanced its ALWAYS core 0-3 boosting, HP its all over the place.


----------



## bluej511

Hp vs balanced right now is very VERY iffy, w10 core parking is great but when in hp mode it will transfer instructions all over the place causing latency. It really depends on the game but between hp and balanced mode. Heres grid in hp and balanced.

Left is hp right balanced.
Min 82.35 / 82.733
Avg 107.15 / 107.68
Max 139.34 / 142.75

And FC Primal.

Min 61.00 / 60.00
Avg 72.00 / 71.00
Max 81.00 / 80.00

Not much difference and within the margin of error for both.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> We download from aida and use our pre existing key?
> 
> If your key stops working....buy a key and stop using a key gen that newer versions block...


Oh yaaaa


----------



## bluej511

So my chip is running [email protected] average under SVI2 TFN. Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## mus1mus

What load though?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What load though?


You mean what stress test? Realbench for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So my chip is running [email protected] average under SVI2 TFN. Pretty damn awesome.


What are the stock speeds on all cores with turbo activated? My 1800x doesn't go over 3.6 ever since I turned off the auto core performance boost.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean what stress test? Realbench for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.


That is awesome. Let me check what I can do in a bit. Busy with Pi.











@chew* looks okay?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news hynix @3200 seeming works, been running long enough, not calling it 100% stable but stable so far. on call currently hop[ing this weekend will be slow enough to mess with pc. we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> i realized i dont have anything stating hynix, ill work on that later


What particular memory kit do you have? G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200c16d?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What are the stock speeds on all cores with turbo activated? My 1800x doesn't go over 3.6 ever since I turned off the auto core performance boost.


I think with XFR it will hit 3.9-4.0 on one core. My 1700x would hit 3.9 on one core barely. But you get way better performance all cores at 3.8.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is awesome. Let me check what I can do in a bit. Busy with Pi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chew* looks okay?


Yea i think its the limit though, anything else i get WHEA errors but no unstability.


----------



## Scotty99

Just had a thought, is it even worth it to adjust min processor state in HP mode? I mean power consumption is going to be higher either way right?


----------



## cssorkinman

I've been running @ 4150 mhz for the past 5 days or so as a daily clock , by the looks of my usage for the past 5 hours - maybe I don't need 16 threads???








The downclock was for a couple minutes to measure power usage at idle - balanced vs hp power plan.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just had a thought, is it even worth it to adjust min processor state in HP mode? I mean power consumption is going to be higher either way right?


c-states are still enabled so ryzen will still lower its voltage when in high power mode. setting the minimum to 5%, like balance, will allow ryzen to drop frequency resulting in slightly less power draw. from what I can tell, my 1800x idles around 10 watts when in high power mode with minimum set to 5%. it also "should?" be more "stable?" since its not running 0.600v's at 3.7ghz but instead 0.600v's at 2.2ghz at idle and low loads lol.

i'm not sure if there are any other differences between high performance and balance once you set minimum to 5% outside the disabling of core parking on high performance.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean what stress test? Realbench for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.


... so is it 1.1v or 1.2v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean what stress test? Realbench for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been running @ 4150 mhz for the past 5 days or so as a daily clock , by the looks of my usage for the past 5 hours - maybe I don't need 16 threads???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The downclock was for a couple minutes to measure power usage at idle - balanced vs hp power plan.


Well hopefully you aren't using all 16 cores 24/7







I think under daily usage I don't hit more than 40%. Just when rendering video do I actually use all the power.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> ... so is it 1.1v or 1.2v?
> 
> Well hopefully you aren't using all 16 cores 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think under daily usage I don't hit more than 40%. Just when rendering video do I actually use all the power.


Honestly i have no idea lol. I'm calling it 1.2 just because it's mostly above that even in gaming. Realbench stresses it to 1.197 but gaming doesn't come close most of the time, its relevant by the temps as well. Stress is 50°C gaming is like 35°C?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean what stress test? Realbench for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ... so is it 1.1v or 1.2v?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean what stress test? Realbench for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been running @ 4150 mhz for the past 5 days or so as a daily clock , by the looks of my usage for the past 5 hours - maybe I don't need 16 threads???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The downclock was for a couple minutes to measure power usage at idle - balanced vs hp power plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hopefully you aren't using all 16 cores 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think under daily usage I don't hit more than 40%. Just when rendering video do I actually use all the power.
Click to expand...

That's about where my usage will peak - 40% for daily stuff unless I go out of my way to do something heavier. The 100% usage in the picture was prime 95.

Long duration 100 % loads at this clock will push voltages past the default values for the safety features in bios for current/amp etc but as long as I stay under 1.45 volts -it's fine.

Played bf 1 for the last hour - changed things a little.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

I'm curious to see the kind of Frame rate your 4150 does with HWBOT X265 4K encode.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

https://valid.x86.fr/yyzr9y

What have you guys been able to grab for ram speeds?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yyzr9y
> 
> What have you guys been able to grab for ram speeds?


That's a lot of volts.

And 2933 on 16gb sticks


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> That's a lot of volts.
> 
> And 2933 on 16gb sticks


yeah definitely not optmized. I was fiddling around and wanted to make sure that cpu was fed enough. My cpu will do 4ghz @ 1.33v. At least it did on my asrock board.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> yeah definitely not optmized. I was fiddling around and wanted to make sure that cpu was fed enough. My cpu will do 4ghz @ 1.33v. At least it did on my asrock board.


Bootable or IBT AVX stable?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You mean what stress test? *Realbench* for 15mins no WHEA, cinebench doesnt even get the voltage to 1.199, usually around 1.247 or something.




RB is just too weak for these chips.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Sooo pretty sure my motherboard just randomly decided to brick. I put the speaker on and unplugged everything (including gpu). No sticks of RAM = 2 short beeps. 1 of the sticks gives me 3 short beeps, and the other stick gives me no beeps but makes the light on the cooler flash..... i dunno what the hell happened


----------



## yendor

Any post code is better than no post code.. the asus site is not enlightening, hmm 2 short beeps = crashfree bios success.. no three short beep on the faq I'm glancing at. No product support page , bad asus, bad. No biscuit


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Any post code is better than no post code.. the asus site is not enlightening, hmm 2 short beeps = crashfree bios success.. no three short beep on the faq I'm glancing at. No product support page , bad asus, bad. No biscuit


Hmm well that makes me wonder if i should try throwing a bios file onto a usb and see if it will flash. I hadnt even bothered cuz it looked like no power was getting to the USB


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Hmm well that makes me wonder if i should try throwing a bios file onto a usb and see if it will flash. I hadnt even bothered cuz it looked like no power was getting to the USB


Remove all Power to the board.
Remove the CMOS Battery
Wait for like 10 minutes or so.

Put everything back and try again


----------



## chew*

Show is not over yet.......the taichi is just full of tricks......

*Cas 16 PC 3200 DUAL RANK 2x 16gb*


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is awesome. Let me check what I can do in a bit. Busy with Pi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chew* looks okay?


we are in sub 8:30 range now in 4gig Low clock challenge


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> we are in sub 8:30 range now in 4gig Low clock challenge





Spoiler: Stayin' at 3200 with 4 Sticks







Things may have improved for this board.


----------



## jigzaw

All the while I thought my G.Skill Ripjaws V was waste of funds but I was wrong. It now works at 2666







http://valid.x86.fr/e5xvjm


----------



## chew*

Should have mine by this weekend on my dime


----------



## Zugzwanged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> What particular memory kit do you have? G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200c16d?


Sorry to butt in, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14Q? I have an ASRoch Taichi X370 board and the Rzyen 7 1700. Just wondering what kinds of speeds people were getting using four 3200 ghz sticks and also if the C14 latency made much of a difference compared to the $100 cheaper C16.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zugzwanged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> What particular memory kit do you have? G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200c16d?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14Q? I have an ASRoch Taichi X370 board and the Rzyen 7 1700. Just wondering what kinds of speeds people were getting using four 3200 ghz sticks and also if the C14 latency made much of a difference compared to the $100 cheaper C16.
Click to expand...

C14 makes a difference in sense that they are the Samsung B-dies vs Hynix's Which run stock 3200mhz on most Ryzen systems under normal XMP settings. Where C16's struggle to run anywhere close to 3000mhz right now.

As for running 32gb I'm not sure how to go about that, sure someone else can chime in.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> RB is just too weak for these chips.


Yea but 1700 vs 1700x lol. What other stress test is it stable in at that voltage?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zugzwanged*
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14Q? I have an ASRoch Taichi X370 board and the Rzyen 7 1700. Just wondering what kinds of speeds people were getting using four 3200 ghz sticks and also if the C14 latency made much of a difference compared to the $100 cheaper C16.


Before the latest bios on that board I would have said not going to hit 3200. Now I suspect it can although it might still need to be tweaked manually.

@chew* Did the Taichi give you any trouble with that 32 gig kit or did it roll over and purr?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Before the latest bios on that board I would have said not going to hit 3200. Now I suspect it can although it might still need to be tweaked manually.
> 
> @chew* Did the Taichi give you any trouble with that 32 gig kit or did it roll over and purr?


Purring like a kitten on the beta....running prime 95 now like it was nothing to be concerned about. Vrms 50-52c









No more crazy boot issues like this or doing rain dances. Just boots and rips.


----------



## bloot

What do you guys think about this? Fake or legit?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> What do you guys think about this? Fake or legit?


doesnt seems to be right.. that CPU-Z multi thread doesnt seems right.. also the vcore is damn high for 3.8


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> doesnt seems to be right.. that CPU-Z multi thread doesnt seems right.. also the vcore is damn high for 3.8


Thats core VID its totally different. Its the creators update coming up so technically it could be a possibility, 2000points at 3.8 would be ridiculous though, probably using priority on everything as well though.

Would mean Microsoft finally got their stuff together and fixed w10 and ryzen. His memory latency and speeds look god awful though.


----------



## mus1mus

VCore must be a bug.

Only thing to believe there is the AIDA numbers.


----------



## sakae48

i only believe production software numbers


----------



## bloot

Yes cpu-z is reading vid (there's a bug where it's readed at 1.550V as mumak (hwinfo developer) said), aida is reading vcore and it seems to be correct


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> What do you guys think about this? Fake or legit?


My guess is timer bug, tho i'm too lazy to take a stopwatch and compare how quickly cinebench or x264 are completing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> My guess is timer bug, tho i'm too lazy to take a stopwatch and compare how quickly cinebench or x264 are completing.


Correct.


----------



## sakae48

is there any links about why CCX has impact on gaming while there's less to no impact on productivity?

i do remember that dual vs single CPU has the same impact if i'm not wrong.. but why?


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> is there any links about why CCX has impact on gaming while there's less to no impact on productivity?
> 
> i do remember that dual vs single CPU has the same impact if i'm not wrong.. but why?


It's due to thread migration. In most "productivity" apps, all cores can be utilized, essentially eliminating any need for the scheduler to move threads between one CCX and the next. Moving threads (or relying on inter-thread communication) between CCXs causes cache thrashing and other bad things. Plus latency.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> It's due to thread migration. In most "productivity" apps, all cores can be utilized, essentially eliminating any need for the scheduler to move threads between one CCX and the next. Moving threads (or relying on inter-thread communication) between CCXs causes cache thrashing and other bad things. Plus latency.


And it seems like running in balanced mode only uses half the cores and threads. For me its 0-3 (meaning core 1-4) but i am not sure at all if the cores are evenly spread between CCXs, if 1-4 is on one CCX and if 5-8 are on the other.


----------



## sakae48

so.. if we set affinity manually, the CCX issue could be reduced, right?..


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> It's due to thread migration. In most "productivity" apps, all cores can be utilized, essentially eliminating any need for the scheduler to move threads between one CCX and the next. Moving threads (or relying on inter-thread communication) between CCXs causes cache thrashing and other bad things. Plus latency.
> 
> 
> 
> And it seems like running in balanced mode only uses half the cores and threads. For me its 0-3 (meaning core 1-4) but i am not sure at all if the cores are evenly spread between CCXs, if 1-4 is on one CCX and if 5-8 are on the other.
Click to expand...

process lasso and cache man are easy ways to set processor affinity - according to Outertech

"Since we are expecting a fix from Microsoft on this issue we have decided against an automatic Cacheman optimization at this time."

so, we can do it manually; with software or wait for microsoft.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats core VID its totally different. Its the creators update coming up so technically it could be a possibility, 2000points at 3.8 would be ridiculous though, probably using priority on everything as well though.
> 
> Would mean Microsoft finally got their stuff together and fixed w10 and ryzen. His memory latency and speeds look god awful though.


Cinebench can be "hacked" to boost scores.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> process lasso and cache man are easy ways to set processor affinity - according to Outertech
> 
> "Since we are expecting a fix from Microsoft on this issue we have decided against an automatic Cacheman optimization at this time."
> 
> so, we can do it manually; with software or wait for microsoft.


hmm... but there's local guy asked why there's little to none improvement on gaming by setting the affinity manually









code related?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cinebench can be "hacked" to boost scores.


Oh that too but you can also set affinity and get higher scores, same with Asus bios you can set the performance bias to cb15.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> process lasso and cache man are easy ways to set processor affinity - according to Outertech
> 
> "Since we are expecting a fix from Microsoft on this issue we have decided against an automatic Cacheman optimization at this time."
> 
> so, we can do it manually; with software or wait for microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... but there's local guy asked why there's little to none improvement on gaming by setting the affinity manually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code related?
Click to expand...

depends on the affinity - 0-7 - and 8-16 are differnt CCXs - if you set all affinity to all real cores (and not SMT cores) on ONE CCX (assuming you only need 4 threads) and nothing changes, then smt/ccx's arn't the issue for that.

the problem is - doing this manually is a pain, as you have to make sure you balance the SMT cores, the CCX's - and the # of threads (and spawned threads) - so... really we microsoft to fix it. (or cacheman)


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> depends on the affinity - 0-7 - and 8-16 are differnt CCXs - if you set all affinity to all real cores (and not SMT cores) on ONE CCX (assuming you only need 4 threads) and nothing changes, then smt/ccx's arn't the issue for that.
> 
> the problem is - doing this manually is a pain, as you have to make sure you balance the SMT cores, the CCX's - and the # of threads (and spawned threads) - so... really we microsoft to fix it. (or cacheman)


hmm.. would like to ask that one but seems like i'm facing a fanboy.. might just leave him


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> If I was to consider an AIO cooler...
> where should I look?
> NZXT x62? Deepcool Captain? (I guess the 240 vs 280 debate)


If you don't want to go through the hassle of waiting for a specialized bracket and can use a 280mm Rad, the Corsair H110i is compatible out of the box, Uses the clips on the stock AM4 mount without needing a backplate.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> If I was to consider an AIO cooler...
> where should I look?
> NZXT x62? Deepcool Captain? (I guess the 240 vs 280 debate)
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to go through the hassle of waiting for a specialized bracket and can use a 280mm Rad, the Corsair H110i is compatible out of the box, Uses the clips on the stock AM4 mount without needing a backplate.
Click to expand...

pretty sure you are talking about the H110i GT, not the H110i GTX

but then you get into the CoolIT vs Asetek debate;
is the 2 year old CoolIT design better than the Asetek Gen 4? (and now gen 5 with the x62/H115i)


----------



## THUMPer1

Soo...
4.1 Ghz at 1.39vcore?
http://valid.x86.fr/xit6ap

Will it hold?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Soo...
> 4.1 Ghz at 1.39vcore?
> http://valid.x86.fr/xit6ap
> 
> Will it hold?


does cpu-z have a quick stability test when you submit scores or is it literally whatever boots up?

i had one weak core which luckily i could disable by using 3+3 downcore mode in bios.
i managed to get my 1700 to 4.0Ghz and 1.3875v and it passed an hour of rog realbench (this is the same criteria siliconlottery uses) https://rog.asus.com/articles/news/realbench-v2-43-new-version-available-now/


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> pretty sure you are talking about the H110i GT, not the H110i GTX
> 
> but then you get into the CoolIT vs Asetek debate;
> is the 2 year old CoolIT design better than the Asetek Gen 4? (and now gen 5 with the x62/H115i)


Actually the H110I no GT or GTX though I hear the GT is also compatible out of the box... the GTX needs a backplate/bracket

as far as Asetek vs CoolIT didn't concider that, after all with an AiO a pump is a pump and a Rad is a rad if you wanted heavy duty cooling you'd go for a custom Loop.


----------



## THUMPer1

I think it's whatever shows up.

Anyway its not stable. I went up to 1.42 Vcore. I'll probably stop there.
Shooting for 4.0


----------



## bloot

It seems Windows 10 Creators Update will be available later today

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849600507744309249


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> It seems Windows 10 Creators Update will be available later today
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849600507744309249


it's been available for about 2-3 weeks. Microsoft updated their "upgrade tool" to download and install 1703 - as well as posted the "insiders preview" of the RTM build (build 15063).
it's the only version of windows I've ran on my 2 Ryzen systems.

(FYI - there is Cumulative update for 1703 that you'll get in the first hours - (KB4016250))


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> it's been available for about 2-3 weeks. Microsoft updated their "upgrade tool" to download and install 1703 - as well as posted the "insiders preview" of the RTM build (build 15063).
> it's the only version of windows I've ran on my 2 Ryzen systems.
> 
> (FYI - there is Cumulative update for 1703 that you'll get in the first hours - (KB4016250)


It's been available only for insiders as far as I know, today will be available for everybody. At least that's what MS says on twitter.
Quote:


> For the those of you who are eager to get the Creators Update right away, you will be able to initiate the update manually, starting on April 5th, via Update Assistant.


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/03/30/managing-windows-10-creators-update-rollout-seamless-experience/?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral#74KMuAkz7Q8MrbwW.97


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> pretty sure you are talking about the H110i GT, not the H110i GTX
> 
> but then you get into the CoolIT vs Asetek debate;
> is the 2 year old CoolIT design better than the Asetek Gen 4? (and now gen 5 with the x62/H115i)
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the H110I no GT or GTX though I hear the GT is also compatible out of the box... the GTX needs a backplate/bracket
> 
> as far as Asetek vs CoolIT didn't concider that, after all with an AiO a pump is a pump and a Rad is a rad if you wanted heavy duty cooling you'd go for a custom Loop.
Click to expand...

your right, the current H110i replaced the GT and the H115i replaced the 110i GTX - they are still coolIT and Asetek respectively.
sadly I can't agree with the "a pump is a pump, and a Rad is a Rad"

if that was all the was to AIOs, this discussion wouldn't even happen.
do I want to go custom loop? SURE...
do I want the hassle of filling, etc? (and yes - compared to a air cooler, or AIO - it is a hassle; i've done it in times past)
do i want to pay 1.5x as much as a AIO, to get AIO performance? (we are talking 280mm cpu only)

if the last point isn't true anymore - i'd like to know where.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> it's been available for about 2-3 weeks. Microsoft updated their "upgrade tool" to download and install 1703 - as well as posted the "insiders preview" of the RTM build (build 15063).
> it's the only version of windows I've ran on my 2 Ryzen systems.
> 
> (FYI - there is Cumulative update for 1703 that you'll get in the first hours - (KB4016250)
> 
> 
> 
> It's been available only for insiders as far as I know, today will be available for everybody. At least that's what MS says on twitter.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For the those of you who are eager to get the Creators Update right away, you will be able to initiate the update manually, starting on April 5th, via Update Assistant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/03/30/managing-windows-10-creators-update-rollout-seamless-experience/?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral#74KMuAkz7Q8MrbwW.97
Click to expand...

well, color me corrected,
they DID post them without needing insider for a few days; I guess they reverted and made today the day.
so, you are more correct than I.


----------



## MrPerforations

about that ccx vid, it looked to me that he was using the turbo function and that that didn't work across the two ccx's. has anyone done a test using 4 cores please?


----------



## Praetorr

Do you guys get seemingly random temperature spikes reported in-software when idle?

My Tdie maxes out at about 52c on an 1800x (NH-D15S cooler) when running OCCT or IBT.

But just letting the system sit idle, I'll see random temps spikes as high as 58c, for a brief moment, before more-or-less instantly plumetting back down to ~30c.

On a GA-X370-K7, btw.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> is there any x.265 stressing packages out there?
> 
> and to add to this line of thinking, x.264 stress testing only does "ONE" encode; I never did look, and I will now - can we just edit the batch for two encodes at once?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you happen to know of an app that does X265 encoding for hours with a simpler UI than say Handbrake and can last for hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to force Overkill Mode at 12X on HWbot's bench tool to make it run longer.


Download the 1GB 4K footage file from here, or you can save it directly from the spoiler link: http://bbb3d.renderfarming.net/download.html

(RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS FILE/SAVE LINK AS...) http://distribution.bbb3d.renderfarming.net/video/mp4/bbb_sunflower_2160p_60fps_stereo_abl.mp4

Open Handbrake, select the downloaded file, make sure output size is 3840x4320. Set codec to "H.265" on the Video tab, and set encoder preset to "VerySlow".

When you run it, it may take a few hours depending on how many cores you've enabled in the BIOS and your overclock. To make the test as a whole last longer, feel free to open multiple instances of Handbrake and start more encodes. That will slow down the total time like the H.265 benchmark as you will be running encoding in parallel. Also the multiple instances need to have different output names otherwise you'll have a filename clash. You can read the same file in parallel just fine.

If you want you could also use Medium with more Handbrake instances, or use VerySlow with less Handbrake instances. Or you could have VerySlow and more, they'll affect how long the tests run for. Also a failure in an encode is usually shown by the encode suddenly finishing (like it was at 40%, then the next minute it is suddenly finished), or Handbrake crashing.

I'm not a programmer but I think a batch file for the Handbrake CLI (Command Line Interface) is possible. Only problem with the .bat would be no GUI indication of encoding failure.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stayin' at 3200 with 4 Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things may have improved for this board.


Whats the ram voltage at? I have the same board and running my ram at 2933 12-12-12-34 1.4 V original bios.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Do you guys get seemingly random temperature spikes reported in-software when idle?
> 
> My Tdie maxes out at about 52c on an 1800x (NH-D15S cooler) when running OCCT or IBT.
> 
> But just letting the system sit idle, I'll see random temps spikes as high as 58c, for a brief moment, before more-or-less instantly plumetting back down to ~30c.
> 
> On a GA-X370-K7, btw.


Seems a little high. What voltages are your running? This is me idling with this page open and lightroom minimized. Does fluctuate, but only like 10c.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Seems a little high. What voltages are your running? This is me idling with this page open and lightroom minimized. Does fluctuate, but only like 10c.


Stock voltages all around.

It may just be a motherboard thing, but it's annoying, primarily because it means my fans are constantly ramping up and ramping down.

Believe me, your fans going from 800rpm to 1500rpm for a few seconds 2 - 3 times per-minute is obnoxious.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Stock voltages all around.
> 
> It may just be a motherboard thing, but it's annoying, primarily because it means my fans are constantly ramping up and ramping down.
> 
> Believe me, your fans going from 800rpm to 1500rpm for a few seconds 2 - 3 times per-minute is obnoxious.


Raise the threshold then. That way it doesn't ramp, or ramps slowly, until 55-60c.

I have the opposite problem







my board only reports temps between 35-65 pretty much, and it's never really what Tdie or Tctl reports. So I have it ramp up pretty dramatically starting at 40c, but that can be as high as 60c Tdie.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Whats the ram voltage at? I have the same board and running my ram at 2933 12-12-12-34 1.4 V original bios.


I started from 1.55V and maintained stability testing till 1.45V. I left it running 16 instances of HCI Memtest just a while ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Download the 1GB 4K footage file from here, or you can save it directly from the spoiler link: http://bbb3d.renderfarming.net/download.html
> 
> (RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS FILE/SAVE LINK AS...) http://distribution.bbb3d.renderfarming.net/video/mp4/bbb_sunflower_2160p_60fps_stereo_abl.mp4
> 
> Open Handbrake, select the downloaded file, make sure output size is 3840x4320. Set codec to "H.265" on the Video tab, and set encoder preset to "VerySlow".
> 
> When you run it, it may take a few hours depending on how many cores you've enabled in the BIOS and your overclock. To make the test as a whole last longer, feel free to open multiple instances of Handbrake and start more encodes. That will slow down the total time like the H.265 benchmark as you will be running encoding in parallel. Also the multiple instances need to have different output names otherwise you'll have a filename clash. You can read the same file in parallel just fine.
> 
> If you want you could also use Medium with more Handbrake instances, or use VerySlow with less Handbrake instances. Or you could have VerySlow and more, they'll affect how long the tests run for. Also a failure in an encode is usually shown by the encode suddenly finishing (like it was at 40%, then the next minute it is suddenly finished), or Handbrake crashing.
> 
> I'm not a programmer but I think a batch file for the Handbrake CLI (Command Line Interface) is possible. Only problem with the .bat would be no GUI indication of encoding failure.


Thanks buddy.

Still at least +75MHz OC from IBT Stable Voltage.








I am now trying to come up with a test that can force it to remain running without a shut down even if IBT AVX Very High can't pass.

This thing seldom crahes when Memory and Cache are tuned right. Black screen and failure to post is the main issue even when tests passes just fine.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I started from 1.55V and maintained stability testing till 1.45V. I left it running 16 instances of HCI Memtest just a while ago.


So your stable at 1.45 then? Not bad. This Gigabyte K7 is a pretty nice board so far I gotta admit. Im still waiting on my corsair bracket for water cooling and seeing what I can get OC wise ( 4 ghz - 4.1 ghz ).

Wicked ram setup you got, you gonna run 1.45 V 24/7 or back it down you think? I was thinking about running my 1.4V ram 24/7 but not sure.


----------



## nrpeyton

Is there really any benefit to buying a 1800x over a 1700? _(non x)?_

Once overclocked, their performance is equal. The 1700 even runs 20c cooler at the same clock.

To me; the 1800x seems utterly obsolete. I mean you barely even get to O/C it. So you lose that "fun" too.?

Can anyone change my mind, or am I 'spot on'*?*


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to buying a 1800x over a 1700? _(non x)?_
> 
> Once overclocked, their performance is equal. The 1700 even runs 20c cooler at the same clock.
> 
> To me; the 1800x seems utterly obsolete. I mean you barely even get to O/C it. So you lose that "fun" too.?
> 
> Can anyone change my mind, or am I 'spot on'*?*


From what I understand it's not really 20c cooler, the 1700x/1800x are just reporting their temps wrong?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to buying a 1800x over a 1700? _(non x)?_
> 
> Once overclocked, their performance is equal. The 1700 even runs 20c cooler at the same clock.
> 
> To me; the 1800x seems utterly obsolete. I mean you barely even get to O/C it. So you lose that "fun" too.?
> 
> Can anyone change my mind, or am I 'spot on'*?*


1800x is guaranteed 4ghz. 1700 is not.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> 1800x is guaranteed 4ghz. 1700 is not.


On 2 cores with boost. 4 ghz is not guaranteed on any chip with all 8 cores.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to buying a 1800x over a 1700? _(non x)?_
> 
> Once overclocked, their performance is equal. The 1700 even runs 20c cooler at the same clock.
> 
> To me; the 1800x seems utterly obsolete. I mean you barely even get to O/C it. So you lose that "fun" too.?
> 
> Can anyone change my mind, or am I 'spot on'*?*


The 20c is a reporting difference, not a temps difference. They run at the same temps when at the same speeds, chip binning aside.

That being said, your odds of overclocking above 4.0 go up with an 1800X. Most 1700 users have been able to hit 4ghz, but normally not at temps/volts they want to use daily. It's not dramatic difference between the chips, but it's real. All great chips, but there is a "binning" process.

If you plan on overclocking, and are ok with POTENTIALLY being limited to 3.8-3.9ghz on all cores, 1700 is where it's at. Plan on pushing it to its limit? 1800X. Since power usage skyrockets above 3.8, I don't see much of a point going for 10% faster for 100% power increase.

I settled and went 1700X.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to buying a 1800x over a 1700? _(non x)?_
> 
> Once overclocked, their performance is equal. The 1700 even runs 20c cooler at the same clock.
> 
> To me; the 1800x seems utterly obsolete. I mean you barely even get to O/C it. So you lose that "fun" too.?
> 
> Can anyone change my mind, or am I 'spot on'*?*


The temps arent any different between them. The 1800x typically has a better chance of hitting 4.0ghz than the 1700 (which I think has somewhere around a 30% success rate compared to about 70% for the 1800x). 100mhz isnt worth the additional $170 to me but I'm sure it is for some.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> On 2 cores with boost. 4 ghz is not guaranteed on any chip with all 8 cores.


Have any proof of a 1800x user that can't hit 4ghz?


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The temps arent any different between them. The 1800x typically has a better chance of hitting 4.0ghz than the 1700 (which I think has somewhere around a 30% success rate compared to about 70% for the 1800x). 100mhz isnt worth the additional $170 to me but I'm sure it is for some.


No its not. 

And I have a Water Chiller (capable of going sub-zero) and a Kingpin LN2/Dry Ice evaporation pot. So if I really wanted to hit 4 GHZ on an unlucky chip (just to say I can) then I can probably still do it.

So 1700 it is then? *Or are there any other considerations, anything else I've missed / not considered?*

Thanks for all your replies. Everyone.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Have any proof of a 1800x user that can't hit 4ghz?


No, what I was trying to say is no chip can hit 4 ghz on all cores without overclocking/manual tweaking. As far as I know XFR only overclocks 2 out of the 8 cores? Or am I wrong?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> No, what I was trying to say is no chip can hit 4 ghz on all cores without overclocking/manual tweaking. As far as I know XFR only overclocks 2 out of the 8 cores? Or am I wrong?


Oh I was talking about overclocking.


----------



## nrpeyton

So this *Temp Reporting inaccuracy issue.*

Is this the same problem that plagued AMD's FX series for years?

AMD chips _still_ cannot report temps correctly?

Does it do it the same as the FX? Using the obscure algorithm to calculate the temperature (which is never accurate). *Or have they improved it?*


----------



## Alwrath

Yep here it is from Tom's hardware :

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951.html

" With Precision Boost enabled, all of the 1800X's cores can operate at 3.7 GHz. And with enough thermal headroom, two cores jump as high as 4.1 GHz. "










So your guaranteed 4 ghz with no tweaking on 2 cores with the stock cooler as long as your case has decent airflow. No chip is guaranteed 4 ghz on all 8 cores without manual overclocking


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> So this *Temp Reporting inaccuracy issue.*
> 
> Is this the same problem that plagued AMD's FX series for years?
> 
> AMD chips _still_ cannot report temps correctly?
> 
> Does it do it the same as the FX? Using the obscure algorithm to calculate the temperature (which is never accurate). *Or have they improved it?*


it's actually AMD decided to add +20C offset on X chips


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it's actually AMD decided to add +20C offset on X chips


*Why*? Is there any material I can read or videos I can watch about this?

Seems _strange_.....???


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> No, what I was trying to say is no chip can hit 4 ghz on all cores without overclocking/manual tweaking. As far as I know XFR only overclocks 2 out of the 8 cores? Or am I wrong?


Dont even bother arguing with him it was a ridiculous comment. Silicon Lottery sells the damn things and only has a 70% success rate at 4ghz.


----------



## gupsterg

@nrpeyton

Thread in my sig, OP section *Temp info* has info/links. Also view section *Important info regarding temps on R7 1700/1700X/1800X in HWiNFO*.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yep here it is from Tom's hardware :
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu,4951.html
> 
> " With Precision Boost enabled, all of the 1800X's cores can operate at 3.7 GHz. And with enough thermal headroom, two cores jump as high as 4.1 GHz. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your guaranteed 4 ghz with no tweaking on 2 cores with the stock cooler as long as your case has decent airflow. No chip is guaranteed 4 ghz on all 8 cores without manual overclocking


I must have been mistaken. Initially I thought all 8cores turbo to 4ghz.

What I should say is you have a higher chance of getting 4ghz







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *Why*? Is there any material I can read or videos I can watch about this?
> 
> Seems _strange_.....???


Tctl is not a single sensor. The 20 degree offset is only reported by the x chips. Clearly seems to be there for 100 mhz xfr thermal headroom. And clunky way to do THAT. Processor I.d. alone should be enough for any future software specifically intended to leverage XFR.
The Stilts thread on Anand has a lot of good technical info

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-1

And gupstergs ryzen essential info thread, here on ocn. also a good starting spot


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I must have been mistaken. Initially I thought all 8cores turbo to 4ghz.
> 
> What I should say is you have a higher chance of getting 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is certainly possible. I only have the 1700 so I cant test it myself. It looks like ill be able to hit 4 ghz on my chip once I get my water cooling bracket from corsair in, didnt want to try on air cooling.


----------



## THUMPer1

I guess add me to the 4ghz 1700 club.

http://valid.x86.fr/bpk6gg


----------



## HavocInferno

1.38v? What stress tests is that passing?...


----------



## THUMPer1

well its 1.39 in BIOS.

what stress test would you like to see?

It passed an hour of real bench


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> No its not.
> 
> And I have a Water Chiller (capable of going sub-zero) and a Kingpin LN2/Dry Ice evaporation pot. So if I really wanted to hit 4 GHZ on an unlucky chip (just to say I can) then I can probably still do it.
> 
> So 1700 it is then? *Or are there any other considerations, anything else I've missed / not considered?*
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. Everyone.


1700x/1800x will have a much greater likelihood of reaching 4.0Ghz. There are a lot of people who can't reach 4.0Ghz on 1700, but there are those who got lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> So this *Temp Reporting inaccuracy issue.*
> 
> Is this the same problem that plagued AMD's FX series for years?
> 
> AMD chips _still_ cannot report temps correctly?
> 
> Does it do it the same as the FX? Using the obscure algorithm to calculate the temperature (which is never accurate). *Or have they improved it?*


AMD did it on purpose. 1700x/1800x reports 20c higher and some motherboards already account for the difference.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I guess add me to the 4ghz 1700 club.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bpk6gg


Whenever I see a number like 3999, I'm always like: you can't find that extra 1mhz? Are you telling me BCLK 100.1 is unstable?









Being serious tho, nice overclock.


----------



## THUMPer1

I haven't tried to mess with the BCLK yet.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I guess add me to the 4ghz 1700 club.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bpk6gg


Takes me that to hit 3.9Ghz









Nice job


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> 1.38v? What stress tests is that passing?...


CPU-Z typically reports the vcore higher than it is too (.038 delta for my setup). If that is passing stress tests, it's an impressive 1700. I'm just about 20 hours into Prime95 at 1.387v (3900) right now with no errors but 3925 hasn't been as forgiving yet. Couple more tweaks I can make but it isn't looking to promising.


----------



## Skyl3r

Just figured I'd mention to anyone else. With your MSI XPOWER TITANIUM GAMING boards... When you first get it out of the box, the urge is to spin that little "overclock" dial thing. Don't do it! It doesn't care what your cooling situation looks like and the highest setting on it will be pushing more than 1.6v.

I didn't realize I had set it and I was trying to install Windows like "Man, Ryzen sucks. This is so unstable" because it was crashing every 5 seconds. Low and behold, I boot into BIOS and it's trying to run at like 4.2GHz and 1.64v or something insane. The weird part is you can see the target voltage set at 1.35v and then you can see the actual voltage way higher for apparently no reason.

Anyways, done ranting. Just FYI


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Just figured I'd mention to anyone else. With your MSI XPOWER TITANIUM GAMING boards... When you first get it out of the box, the urge is to spin that little "overclock" dial thing. Don't do it! It doesn't care what your cooling situation looks like and the highest setting on it will be pushing more than 1.6v.
> 
> I didn't realize I had set it and I was trying to install Windows like "Man, Ryzen sucks. This is so unstable" because it was crashing every 5 seconds. Low and behold, I boot into BIOS and it's trying to run at like 4.2GHz and 1.64v or something insane. The weird part is you can see the target voltage set at 1.35v and then you can see the actual voltage way higher for apparently no reason.
> 
> Anyways, done ranting. Just FYI


That knob is one of the most entertaining Xpower features and all I wanna know is if it goes up to 11


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> That knob is one of the most entertaining power features and all I wanna know is if it goes up to 11


lol, yeah. It reminds me of this:


----------



## jprovido

My OCD got the better of me. I replaced my gtx 1080 FE with a non reference crappy blowerstyle cooler GTX 1080 from Gigabyte because of the orange accent that it had.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Dont even bother arguing with him it was a ridiculous comment. Silicon Lottery sells the damn things and only has a 70% success rate at 4ghz.


I think all the chips can hit 4ghz, but some require as much as 1.5v+ so it "can't"







I think ASUS has a board option for 4ghz, but pushes over 1.5v

I think Silicon Lottery caps theirs at 1.45v, which is safe.

Even still, their results shed light to the binning.

1700 @ 4.0ghz are 26% @ 1.44v
1700X @ 4.0ghz are 29% @ 1.424v
1800X @ 4.0ghz are 73% @ 1.408v

Really a good, better, best situation. Better odds, better temps.

Same goes with their percentages:

1700
97% @ 3.8ghz 1.376v
77% @ 3.9ghz 1.408v
26% @ 4.0ghz 1.44v

1700X
100% @ 3.8ghz 1.36v
89% @ 3.9ghz 1.392
29% @ 4.0 ghz 1.424

1800X
97% @ 3.9ghz 1.376
73% @ 4.0ghz 1.408
21% @ 4.1ghz 1.44

If you want 4.0 at daily driver levels, you really need to be lucky or get a 1800X.


----------



## Zugzwanged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> My OCD got the better of me. I replaced my gtx 1080 FE with a non reference crappy blowerstyle cooler GTX 1080 from Gigabyte because of the orange accent that it had.


I know the feeling. I'm spending a tremendous amount of time trying to find SSDs that look just right as they will be on display in my phantex case.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zugzwanged*
> 
> I know the feeling. I'm spending a tremendous amount of time trying to find SSDs that look just right as they will be on display in my phantex case.


I might've voided the warranty of my ssd and power supply in this build because I took the stickers off. hopefully they will still honor the warranty if ever something goes wrong in the future


----------



## Zugzwanged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I guess add me to the 4ghz 1700 club.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bpk6gg


Why is your ram running so slow?


----------



## SLOWION

My Ryzen 7 1700 pc build

















Made a little build video bloggy thing too if anyone cares




I still gotta run benchmarks to see how it performs and decide whether it replaces my 4790K build.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zugzwanged*
> 
> Why is your ram running so slow?


It's not. I have the XMP profile loaded
Aida looks like it benches fine. Showing correct speed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I think all the chips can hit 4ghz, but some require as much as 1.5v+ so it "can't"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ASUS has a board option for 4ghz, but pushes over 1.5v
> 
> I think Silicon Lottery caps theirs at 1.45v, which is safe.
> 
> Even still, their results shed light to the binning.
> 
> 1700 @ 4.0ghz are 26% @ 1.44v
> 1700X @ 4.0ghz are 29% @ 1.424v
> 1800X @ 4.0ghz are 73% @ 1.408v
> 
> Really a good, better, best situation. Better odds, better temps.
> 
> Same goes with their percentages:
> 
> 1700
> 97% @ 3.8ghz 1.376v
> 77% @ 3.9ghz 1.408v
> 26% @ 4.0ghz 1.44v
> 
> 1700X
> 100% @ 3.8ghz 1.36v
> 89% @ 3.9ghz 1.392
> 29% @ 4.0 ghz 1.424
> 
> 1800X
> 97% @ 3.9ghz 1.376
> 73% @ 4.0ghz 1.408
> 21% @ 4.1ghz 1.44
> 
> If you want 4.0 at daily driver levels, you really need to be lucky or get a 1800X.


They only run RealBench for one hour for their binning; now I'm curious what mine will do under RB.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> When you have time mate, view 1st post & 2nd post, owner can use 1700 to get 3200MHz and even 3600MHz, but 1700X max 2933MHz.
> 
> Be interesting I think to start a thread where a poll is conducted on what RAM speed members get.


Yeah, that is conspicuous isn't it? If there is indeed a case of weak IMC's on a per-chip basis then it would raise the question of how much microcode could fix. It does seem odd that some chips would be innately too weak in the IMC to run 3200, but that could be what we're seeing. If that is what we're seeing then it makes me wonder about AMD's confidence in pushing microcode that can make 3200 generally viable on all chips.

Loads of ifs, but a poll might be a good way to start sorting them.


----------



## Skyl3r

If anyone is interested, I ran the CPU-z bench at 4.3GHz (actual 4.29GHz)
https://valid.x86.fr/03si2x



ST: 2502
MT: 22008


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> If anyone is interested, I ran the CPU-z bench at 4.3GHz (actual 4.29GHz)
> https://valid.x86.fr/03si2x
> 
> 
> 
> ST: 2502
> MT: 22008


Cooling?

Cinebench, or not impressive


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Cooling?
> 
> Cinebench, or not impressive


I would have run a few other benchmarks but I was having far too much problems and it was killing the fun.

It's DICE


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> When you have time mate, view 1st post & 2nd post, owner can use 1700 to get 3200MHz and even 3600MHz, but 1700X max 2933MHz.
> 
> Be interesting I think to start a thread where a poll is conducted on what RAM speed members get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, that is conspicuous isn't it? If there is indeed a case of weak IMC's on a per-chip basis then it would raise the question of how much microcode could fix. It does seem odd that some chips would be innately too weak in the IMC to run 3200, but that could be what we're seeing. If that is what we're seeing then it makes me wonder about AMD's confidence in pushing microcode that can make 3200 generally viable on all chips.
> 
> Loads of ifs, but a poll might be a good way to start sorting them.


@chew* has experience that relates.


----------



## eddiechi

Just fyi - it looks like most Microcenters have restocked their C6H as of today....

NewEgg replenished their stock again last Sunday but now MC is giving $100 discount on motherboards with their combo deal... at launch it was $30 then went to $50 2 weeks ago and now at $100 which is most I have ever seen their combo discount on any chip.....


----------



## Scotty99

Wow he is right, 100 bucks off motherboard with purchase of 1700x, and its now 50 off for 1700. Still makes no sense for me cause the amex card i got gave 25 bucks off, minus tax and the year of premier i also got, newegg still got my business lol.


----------



## HaykOC

Got my Ryzen build finished up this weekend. 
Cant say Im exactly proud of cable management or the loop, but itll do for now.

1800x | MSI Xpower Titanium
SLI GTX1080 FE
G.Skill Flare x 3200 CL14 | Running at 2400.


----------



## Scotty99

Guys. balanced mode was causing my WoW issues:





Its even worse than this in packed cities on balanced, FPS is all over the place.


----------



## Lance01

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3319810


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Guys. balanced mode was causing my WoW issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its even worse than this in packed cities on balanced, FPS is all over the place.


Pretty sure i told you to try this from the get go but not sure if you tried.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pretty sure i told you to try this from the get go but not sure if you tried.


And i did, but maybe in the certain spot i was testing at that time it wasnt showing any difference between the two plans.

Ill do another one later in a city when server is busy, its way more drastic than this one even lol.

Its just crazy, imagine how many people are going to buy r5's and r3's and will have no clue why some games are playing like ****, not only do they not have a clue what high performance plan is, its BURIED unless you click an option because for most people (intel) you shouldnt use it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And i did, but maybe in the certain spot i was testing at that time it wasnt showing any difference between the two plans.
> 
> Ill do another one later in a city when server is busy, its way more drastic than this one even lol.
> 
> Its just crazy, imagine how many people are going to buy r5's and r3's and will have no clue why some games are playing like ****, not only do they not have a clue what high performance plan is, its BURIED unless you click an option because for most people (intel) you shouldnt use it.


In w10 right click start and its there under power options. Games still need to be optimized for Ryzen and it looks like wow is one of em.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> In w10 right click start and its there under power options. Games still need to be optimized for Ryzen and it looks like wow is one of em.


But you need to click a button in windows to show HP plan, just saying my dude this is a big problem and most wont have a clue what is causing their FPS issues in some games.

Imagine all the pre built OEM pc's from cyber power and the likes, there will be a ton of those with r3's. Unless they ship the things in HP mode, man i feel for those people.


----------



## bloot

Creators Update has improved memory latency in my system


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> But you need to click a button in windows to show HP plan, just saying my dude this is a big problem and most wont have a clue what is causing their FPS issues in some games.
> 
> Imagine all the pre built OEM pc's from cyber power and the likes, there will be a ton of those with r3's. Unless they ship the things in HP mode, man i feel for those people.


What are you on about? If i right click my start button power options is right there and i get to pick.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What are you on about? If i right click my start button power options is right there and i get to pick.


Hah, I didnt know you could pull it up right there! Learn something new every day.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What are you on about? If i right click my start button power options is right there and i get to pick.


Nvm, you clearly dont understand what i am getting at.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Hah, I didnt know you could pull it up right there! Learn something new every day.


You can pull TONS of stuff there. Event viewer as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nvm, you clearly dont understand what i am getting at.


Yea but madwezel gets it. Its really not that hard to right click and then click power options lol.


----------



## Digidi

Hello,

i did some OC with my ryzen CPU. Normaly my ryzen CPU throttles at 95°C (75°C without Offset).

This time i used Ryzen Master Tool and the CPU didnt throttling at 95°C its was going up to 115°C until Windows crashed, because of a broken Fan Regulation.

Did i damaged my CPU?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i did some OC with my ryzen CPU. Normaly my ryzen CPU throttles at 95°C (75°C without Offset).
> 
> This time i used Ryzen Master Tool and the CPU didnt throttling at 95°C its was going up to 115°C until Windows crashed, because of a broken Fan Regulation.
> 
> Did i damaged my CPU?


Which version , 1700, 1700x, 1800x what software was reporting the temp.when it throttles at 95 and was it the same software showing 115. ? X variant chip temps are reported higher in ryzen master. 20 degrees higher.. Which would mean it shut down at 95.....


----------



## Digidi

Software was Ryzen Master and Hwinfo.
Both showen 115°C. 95°C is the Temperature without the 20°C Offset. I thin also i can go higher Temperature when i make the voltage higher.


----------



## cutterjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to buying a 1800x over a 1700? _(non x)?_
> 
> Once overclocked, their performance is equal. The 1700 even runs 20c cooler at the same clock.
> 
> To me; the 1800x seems utterly obsolete. I mean you barely even get to O/C it. So you lose that "fun" too.?
> 
> Can anyone change my mind, or am I 'spot on'*?*


Probably not as you SHOULD be able to OC to at least the 1800X base clock, and if you get lucky and/or go silicon lottery(seems to be not much if any markup from them) you have an enhanced chance @ 4GHz. All of this said, as time marches on it might be WISE to check at least anecdotally IF the various SKUs are as overclockable in the future as they are NOW... I'd suspect that AMD MIGHT want to curtail this to protect higher end SKU sales. This COULD get even UGLIER IF the R5s ARE core unlockable... think of a 4 or 6 core R5 unlocking to a 1700...

Temps: The 1700 ONLY APPEARS to run cooler as apparently the 'X' SKUs have a +20C offset added. That said I think that the sensor(via hwinfo 547b/550) tend to read SLIGHTLY 'cool'. Right now with probably c. 22-3C ambient I'm sitting at 26C CPU right now w/a corsair H110i AIO(CLC). Damned coolest idling CPU that I've seen although the only other CLC cooler I have is a seidon 240 on a fx9590 and well, those run hot obviously. Air coolers(hyper 212 evos) on other boards a10-7850k,i7- 4770k(hackintosh), i7-3930k all tend to idle in the 30s although they seem to control max temps VERY well.

But Yes IF I knew after launch that the 1700s were so OCable, I'd've NOT pre-ordered the 1800X and would have INSTEAD ordered a 1700 and OCed. All of this said I'm coming from an i7-3930k as my primary desktop and even the 1700 would've been an overall upgrade as Ryzen is a pretty nice IPC increase and pretty well almost ALWAYS SLAUGHTERS the 3930k in multithreaded, but I do a great do of multithread work, compiling, etc. and am happy with games running 30+ FPS. That said even games 'feel' 'smoother' with the 1800X which I also suspect would have been just the same with a 1700 even at stock. Better to save the money and buy more/better RAM, better GPU, or just save it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Software was Ryzen Master and Hwinfo.
> Both showen 115°C. 95°C is the Temperature without the 20°C Offset. I thin also i can go higher Temperature when i make the voltage higher.


as I understand it overclocking does not disable built in thermal protection. So if it shut down at 95 c it worked as intended. Boot to bios, reset to stock and compare previous stable clocks. Side note, which chip, what oc attempted, volts,
and what cooling?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i did some OC with my ryzen CPU. Normaly my ryzen CPU throttles at 95°C (75°C without Offset).
> 
> This time i used Ryzen Master Tool and the CPU didnt throttling at 95°C its was going up to 115°C until Windows crashed, because of a broken Fan Regulation.
> 
> Did i damaged my CPU?


If ryzen master says 115, your temps are 95c. So you are throttling at the right place, but it means you need more cooling.

What is your overclock and voltage? Cooler?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> as I understand it overclocking does not disable built in thermal protection. So if it shut down at 95 c it worked as intended. Boot to bios, reset to stock and compare previous stable clocks. Side note, which chip, what oc attempted, volts,
> and what cooling?


It shouldn't have shut down at 95°, it should have throttled. This isn't to say that didn't happen and the CPU just crashed because of the OC and temperature.


----------



## savagebunny

For anyone curious, new AIDA64 beta out

https://www.aida64.com/downloads/ODlhYmU3NWE=


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Trial version, portable ZIP package
> Version: 5.90.4208 beta (Apr 04, 2017)
> Release notes:
> System Stability Test / new page for unified readings
> System Stability Test / warning message when TdrDelay is too short
> improved Windows product type detection
> improved chipset information for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX
> preliminary SPD SMBus support for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX
> improved chipset information caching
> CPU TDP limit detection for AMD Ryzen 5
> CPU package temperature measurement for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX
> CPU VDD and CPU VDDNB voltage, current and power measurement for AMD Ryzen
> improved support for AMD Zen server CPUs
> *preliminary support for AMD Zen 12-core and 16-core HEDT CPUs*
> GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 570 (Polaris 10)
> GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 580 (Polaris 10)
> sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 5050
> fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E75x, E76x, E77x
> fixed: CPU diode temperature measurement for AMD Ryzen (-20 Celsius offset on 1600X, 1700X, 1800X)


NAILED!


----------



## Digidi

Ok i tested now shut down is at 93,5°C /113,5°C. Did this 10 times with voltage 1,45V hope i didnt damaged the cpu with this test.

My cooler is a H110i but the usb Driver is somtimes broken. So it stayed all the time in the quite mode


----------



## 1TM1

Memory G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16-8GTZB with Hynix M-die chip (I determined it by Thaiphoon Burner) has lower latency with AMD CPUs compared to TridentZ F4-3200C14-8GTZR with Samsung B-die chip. http://www.memorybenchmark.net/latency_ddr4_amd.html
However, with Intel CPUs this DRAM latency is 3 times lower (per the same site). I hope the May BIOS fixes that.

If you find your memory part number, and it happens to be hynix, you may read more about it at http://www.skhynix.com/products.do?lang=eng&ct1=36&ct2=37&ct3=&rk=&rc=com

The difficulty is that without buying DRAM and plugging it in to find the part number then look up the manufacturer rated speed you can't know what you are buying. For example, I found that my part number H5AN8G8NMFR-TFC is only rated to 2133 15-15-15. Getting it to 2933 is purely a coincidence. Another pair of the same memory manufactured in the end of 2016 only ran up to 2400.

Nonetheless, you can find which chip manufacturer you are buying at a retail store as you can see the barcodes on the box: In the numbers like 1701A400xxxxxxx the first four digits are year and week of manufacture. The sixth digit is the DRAM component maker. I believe 4 is Hynix and 5 is Samsung. However, even that does not help. A pair of DDR4 rated to 3400-16 with Samsung chips only ran as high as 2666. So you have to plug it in, hope that hardware tool recognizes the part number, and then look up the part's true rating on the component maker's site to determine your chances at overclocking memory.
Technically 2933-14 should have lower latency than 3200-16 because 14/2.933 < 16/3.2.

Yesterday I saw the ryzen for the first time as low as 39°C with H60 cooler taking air from outside, just turned on, then it climbed to ~43°C (on idle, in Texas).

Regarding the 1800 vs 1700 obsolescence discussion in #7993, in my setup the same hynix memory ran at 3200-16 very well when 1800X was in the AM4 socket. I just could not pass the deal of getting 1700X for $349. Even though 1700X can run quite fast ( http://valid.x86.fr/bench/x1yiiz/16 ) 1800X can run a bit faster and more stable which is important for those who use ryzen for work. And R5 with 6 cores can't touch that multithread score.

My setup: 1700X (at [email protected]), Asus X370-Pro with 0515 BIOS, the above 1-rank DRAM at 2933-14 at 1.36V and 0.68V termination voltage


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Ok i tested now shut down is at 93,5°C /113,5°C. Did this 10 times with voltage 1,45V hope i didnt damaged the cpu with this test.
> 
> My cooler is a H110i but the usb Driver is somtimes broken. So it stayed all the time in the quite mode


Hmm, your actual temp must be the higher offset as I've had my actual to 105° without a shutdown when I was messing around with the stock 1700 cooler.


__
https://flic.kr/p/SUhH4j


----------



## savagebunny

Alrighty, so 1703 Creators update got pushed to my WSUS server (Which is on my LAN) Which is nice. What tests should I run before I install this patch and see if it makes any improvement on anything if anyone was curious.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Ok i tested now shut down is at 93,5°C /113,5°C. Did this 10 times with voltage 1,45V hope i didnt damaged the cpu with this test.
> 
> My cooler is a H110i but the usb Driver is somtimes broken. So it stayed all the time in the quite mode


Check you VRM temps. If those hit 105c it can have a hard shut down.

Also, plug the H110i fans directly into the motherboard. That way you don't need to use their buggy software.


----------



## Digidi

105°C ? Realy intresting. My CPU ever stoped ad 93°C. And i mean realy stop. No blue Screen no black Screen, it realy shuts off the pc.

What you mean with VRM Temps? If you mean DDR4 i can not read the temps but ist only 2133MHz Memory and ist not overcklocked and have only 1.2V


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Alrighty, so 1703 Creators update got pushed to my WSUS server (Which is on my LAN) Which is nice. What tests should I run before I install this patch and see if it makes any improvement on anything if anyone was curious.


I would probably hold off on that, couple people are having issues with the creator update and ryzen on the ch6 thread.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> 105°C ? Realy intresting. My CPU ever stoped ad 93°C. And i mean realy stop. No blue Screen no black Screen, it realy shuts off the pc.
> 
> What you mean with VRM Temps? If you mean DDR4 i can not read the temps but ist only 2133MHz Memory and ist not overcklocked and have only 1.2V


Temps of your VRMs on your motherboard. If you don't have good case cooling they can overheat, especially if you have a cheaper board. If the VRM overheats (and from what you say, sounds like that is your issue) the whole computer powers down. Overclocking heats those up really fast.

Use HWinfo64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I would probably hold off on that, couple people are having issues with the creator update and ryzen on the ch6 thread.


I just updated, so too late for me







don't see anything different though.


----------



## Digidi

I can not see VRM Temps. I have a ASUS x370 Prime Pro. So i don't think so that the VRM are the Problem.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Alrighty, so 1703 Creators update got pushed to my WSUS server (Which is on my LAN) Which is nice. What tests should I run before I install this patch and see if it makes any improvement on anything if anyone was curious.


Latency.


----------



## CryWin

Have you guys experienced any throttling? I was running Prime95 at 4Ghz with 1.3375v, stock cooler, ram at 3200. Anywhere around 72C to 75C and CPU utilization drops on a few cores (as low as 25% or so), but the frequency stays at 4Ghz.

I thought throttling would reduce the frequency and/or voltage but keep the cores at full load.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> I can not see VRM Temps. I have a ASUS x370 Prime Pro. So i don't think so that the VRM are the Problem.


No. Having nice board is no guarantee of ok temps for vrm when you clearly have a cooling issue. Hwinfo has them. Post a screenshot , more experienced eyes might point them out.


----------



## Digidi

I have AIO-Watercooler for CPU and GPU which put out the heat directleay. Also i Tested there is good airflow in my case. Not much but good with not warm air.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Have you guys experienced any throttling? I was running Prime95 at 4Ghz with 1.3375v, stock cooler, ram at 3200. Anywhere around 72C to 75C and CPU utilization drops on a few cores (as low as 25% or so), but the frequency stays at 4Ghz.
> 
> I thought throttling would reduce the frequency and/or voltage but keep the cores at full load.


You sure about that Clock and Voltage?

Post a screenie of HWInfo so we can see what's happening


----------



## yendor

@digidiSo. Cpu, gpu, rad, .. unreliable fan. Would not run this. Fixed yet?


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You sure about that Clock and Voltage?
> 
> Post a screenie of HWInfo so we can see what's happening


I let it get a little bit hotter this time, just to see what would happen (which I think 80C is too much but they start dropping at 72-75 which seems a bit early). This is with prime95.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> I let it get a little bit hotter this time, just to see what would happen (which I think 80C is too much but they start dropping at 72-75 which seems a bit early). This is with prime95.


If that is with Prime95, things are not looking right.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> No. Having nice board is no guarantee of ok temps for vrm when you clearly have a cooling issue. Hwinfo has them. Post a screenshot , more experienced eyes might point them out.


Exactly so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> I have AIO-Watercooler for CPU and GPU which put out the heat directleay. Also i Tested there is good airflow in my case. Not much but good with not warm air.


AIO doesn't necessarily mean anything with regards to VRM temps. Good airflow is subjective to the part being cooled. You may be moving plenty of air but it may not be moving over the right components. A HWINFO shot with all your sensors would help us locate that VRM sensor. Mine, for example, is listed as 'Temperature2' in HWINFO.


----------



## Digidi

I put a Fan directly on the VRM. Nothing changed stoped ad 93.5°C CPU /113.5°C Temperatuer

All other Temperature Shown in HWInfo are under 90°C. I think thats good for VRM Temps


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that is with Prime95, things are not looking right.


I'll mess with it some more tomorrow afternoon. I jumped straight to 4.0Ghz, I'll see if it does the same thing at 3.8 and/or with something other than Prime95.


----------



## rv8000

So I went ahead and updated to the W10 Creators Build.

Here are a list of observations:

- Balanced mode seems to favor all core boost regardless of # of threads being used (not snapshotting 3.7 in cpuz bench or aida)
- Minimum/Maximum processor state has been removed from the High Performance power plan
- New maximum processor frequency setting withing power options
- AIDA seems super buggy; scores for L1-3 cache can jump all over the place after multiple runs in a row (may have something to do with the new beta)
- Core parking behavior seems very weird in High Performance mode; the percentage still seems backwards, although performance was roughly equivalent except for Disk Speed testing (0% showed better speeds)
- Marginally improved boot time on average (1-3 seconds)
- Balanced mode seems to keep the processor clocks higher for simple tasks and on idle
- There seems to be almost no performance improvement for CPU-Z bench, AIDA, Cinebench, or CrystalDisk; I've yet to try gaming for futuremark which I'm hoping shows some kind of improvement
- It is incredibly hard to get consist results for any benchmark program. The only program producing reliable benchmark scores seems to be Cinebench.



Spoiler: Before Creators Update: Stock CPU and RAM @ 2133 c15 w/balanced powerplan









Spoiler: After Creators Update: Stock CPU and RAM @ 2133 c15 w/balanced powerplan









Spoiler: After Creators Update: Stock CPU and RAM @ 3200 c14 w/balanced powerplan









Spoiler: After Creators Update: Stock CPU and RAM @ 3200 c14 w/HP powerplan









Spoiler: After Creators Update: 3.8ghz CPU and RAM @ 3200 c14 w/HP powerplan









Spoiler: After Creators Update: 3.8ghz CPU and RAM @ 3200 c14 w/HP powerplan 0% core park


----------



## Scotty99

When you say it favors all core boost, what do you mean by this? Current windows version only cores 0-3 boost in games that use up to 4 cores, is the behavior different in balanced in creators build?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> When you say it favors all core boost, what do you mean by this? Current windows version only cores 0-3 boost in games that use up to 4 cores, is the behavior different in balanced in creators build?


Before the update, both CPU-Z bench and AIDA would read the cpu speed or snapshot 3.75ghz instead of the all core boost of 3.2ghz. This resulted in better scores with the CPU at stock in balanced mode on the previous windows build. Compare image 1 to image 2 to see the differences.

You can also see a massive difference in the 4k Random Read/Writes due to the lower CPU speed.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Before the update, both CPU-Z bench and AIDA would read the cpu speed or snapshot 3.75ghz instead of the all core boost of 3.2ghz. This resulted in better scores with the CPU at stock in balanced mode on the previous windows build. Compare image 1 to image 2 to see the differences.


Oh i see what your saying, is cpu-z single score bench lower now? (too small for me to read)

Im gonna wait for it to come out officially, beta builds of windows scare me lol.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh i see what your saying, is cpu-z single score bench lower now? (too small for me to read)
> 
> Im gonna wait for it to come out officially, beta builds of windows scare me lol.


It went from ~2050 to ~1850, while multicore performance stayed roughly the same.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It went from ~2050 to ~1850, while multicore performance stayed roughly the same.


I KNEW something goofy was up with cpu-z single core score lol, my 1700 was smoking my 2500k in that and only barely in cinebench.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I KNEW something goofy was up with cpu-z single core score lol, my 1700 was smoking my 2500k in that and only barely in cinebench.


It doesn't have to due with being a bugged score, balanced mode is simply not prioritizing the single core load for the CPU-Z benchmark. Instead of boosting to 3.7/3.75 like it should, it runs the single threaded CPU-Z bench at 3.2ghz which results in a proportionately lower score.

Overclocked to 3.8ghz my single core score is roughly the same as the previous windows build. This is windows not properly prioritizing multi vs single threaded loads IMO


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Trial version, portable ZIP package
> Version: 5.90.4208 beta (Apr 04, 2017)
> Release notes:
> System Stability Test / new page for unified readings
> System Stability Test / warning message when TdrDelay is too short
> improved Windows product type detection
> improved chipset information for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX
> preliminary SPD SMBus support for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX
> improved chipset information caching
> CPU TDP limit detection for AMD Ryzen 5
> CPU package temperature measurement for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX
> CPU VDD and CPU VDDNB voltage, current and power measurement for AMD Ryzen
> improved support for AMD Zen server CPUs
> *preliminary support for AMD Zen 12-core and 16-core HEDT CPUs*
> GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 570 (Polaris 10)
> GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 580 (Polaris 10)
> sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 5050
> fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E75x, E76x, E77x
> fixed: CPU diode temperature measurement for AMD Ryzen (-20 Celsius offset on 1600X, 1700X, 1800X)
> 
> 
> 
> NAILED!
Click to expand...

ho jeez x390 chipset already xD? In testing or?


----------



## mus1mus

X399 has been in their labs for a while now.









Ryzen, for those who don't know, is just a product of AMD's pursuit returning to the server space.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

what are your CPU/physics scores like on late versions of 3dmark? I currently have a 7700k which is great for gaming but craving some more cores again...


----------



## Scotty99

iirc i got around 19500 physics score with firestrike (free version). Im only OC'd to 3.8 also, and 2400 ram.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> X399 has been in their labs for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen, for those who don't know, is just a product of AMD's pursuit returning to the server space.


And I appreciate their sidetracking to give me a nice upgrade.









Word around the lab is that our server guys are very intrigued by server-space Zeppelin. For the data storage, virtualisation, and processing we do, this means good stuff for AMD.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> iirc i got around 19500 physics score with firestrike (free version). Im only OC'd to 3.8 also, and 2400 ram.


Ok so that is a pretty massive bump over my chip @ 5.1ghz


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ok so that is a pretty massive bump over my chip @ 5.1ghz


Ya im pretty happy with my decision, at first i thought it was really poor at some games but turns out windows power profiles were to blame.

Would make this purchase again all day over a 7700k.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> what are your CPU/physics scores like on late versions of 3dmark? I currently have a 7700k which is great for gaming but craving some more cores again...


Depends on how you tune Ryzen.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908

Combined still lags though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> X399 has been in their labs for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen, for those who don't know, is just a product of AMD's pursuit returning to the server space.
> 
> 
> 
> And I appreciate their sidetracking to give me a nice upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word around the lab is that our server guys are very intrigued by server-space Zeppelin. For the data storage, virtualisation, and processing we do, this means good stuff for AMD.
Click to expand...

True.

Zeppelin is intriguing AF. lol


----------



## savagebunny

Only 19.682 in Firestrike, but I still got a lot of tuning ahead. Found some bamboozling (maybe) data while working on some things, unfortunately I gotta wait until I can OC in my Bios properly without it going bonkers.


----------



## trippinonprozac

The other thing I have to take into consideration is how well the platform handles SLI and more specifically 2 x titan x pascal. From what I have read it seems to do just fine but I would love x16 x x16 pice 3.0 lanes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Only 19.682 in Firestrike, but I still got a lot of tuning ahead. Found some bamboozling (maybe) data while working on some things, unfortunately I gotta wait until I can OC in my Bios properly without it going bonkers.


Yea my physics is around that at 3.8.

Musmus has around 2-300ghz more hence his pretty high physics score.


----------



## gargiulo5000

Hi,
i've got a little question:
Is it true that my motherboard (B350 Prime Plus)
has overclock capabilities up to 1.38v?


----------



## Digidi

Did some futher testing. So shutdowntemperature is not static. If i use Prime95 Small FFTs it will shut down at 93,5°C. If I use Prime95 and normale run it will shut down at 90°C.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on how you tune Ryzen.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908
> 
> Combined still lags though.


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11978902/fs/12083908#
Deeply interested in how you're 10% ahead in Physics and 57% ahead in combined.
Memory?

My RAM is downclocked to 2133 and won't clock any higher. Makes me constantly regret getting a board that doesn't have adjustable base clock.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Did some futher testing. So shutdowntemperature is not static. If i use Prime95 Small FFTs it will shut down at 93,5°C. If I use Prime95 and normale run it will shut down at 90°C.


There have been a few member with odd things happening. As I posted previously, I've been all the way up to 105° without issue. Last Sunday I played with the stock 1700 cooler all day and would turn off the stress tests once the CPU hit 95° (would do this every run and I did dozens of runs that day); I never encountered a thermal shut down. Is there a parameter in BIOS that relates to this for your motherboard?


----------



## Zugzwanged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There have been a few member with odd things happening. As I posted previously, I've been all the way up to 105° without issue. Last Sunday I played with the stock 1700 cooler all day and would turn off the stress tests once the CPU hit 95° (would do this every run and I did dozens of runs that day); I never encountered a thermal shut down. Is there a parameter in BIOS that relates to this for your motherboard?


Can anyone think of a good way to make wall art with the Wraith Spire cooler that came with the 1700? What else can be done with it? It's not as though someone will buy it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11978902/fs/12083908#
> Deeply interested in how you're 10% ahead in Physics and 57% ahead in combined.
> Memory?
> 
> My RAM is downclocked to 2133 and won't clock any higher. Makes me constantly regret getting a board that doesn't have adjustable base clock.


Edit: got the users flipped. Interesting results.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> His SLI setup is putting up 50-70% higher graphics results than your single 980.


I have the crossfire setup and he has the 980. That's not the baffling part. I'm wondering why despite the graphics performance he's getting 57% better combined score and over 10% better CPU score.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11978902/fs/12083908#
> Deeply interested in how you're 10% ahead in Physics and 57% ahead in combined.
> Memory?
> 
> My RAM is downclocked to 2133 and won't clock any higher. Makes me constantly regret getting a board that doesn't have adjustable base clock.


Tuning overall.

I have shown that with a fellow here even with Cinebench. Closing in on his 4.1 with my 3.9. Still no match with CH6 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Did some futher testing. So shutdowntemperature is not static. If i use Prime95 Small FFTs it will shut down at 93,5°C. If I use Prime95 and normale run it will shut down at 90°C.


I would call it temp shut down just yet. Try to down clock while keeping the VCore to prove that it is indeed a thermal shut down.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I have the crossfire setup and he has the 980. That's not the baffling part. I'm wondering why despite the graphics performance he's getting 57% better combined score and over 10% better CPU score.


Yea, I noticed that right after I hit submit (you beat me to the edit).


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tuning overall.
> 
> I have shown that with a fellow here even with Cinebench. Closing in on his 4.1 with my 3.9. Still no match with CH6 though.
> I would call it temp shut down just yet. Try to down clock while keeping the VCore to prove that it is indeed a thermal shut down.


Even the 10% is impressive for "just tuning", let alone 57% lol
I feel like I can't tune anything on this board. It's a couple multipliers, half of which crash if I change them. I wonder how big of a role memory plays in this.
Do you know off hand what your memory was clocked at?


----------



## mus1mus

Interesting? I hope you guys won't call it dubious.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2219/1033/20699?minScore=18400&cpuName=AMD%20Ryzen%201700X&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20980%20Ti

Crossfire or SLI doesn't increase Physics and not that much of a factor in Combined.

Tune your system.

Memory clock matters on some benchies. If you fail off 3200MHz, you should have looked into boards that does it with the right kit of Memory.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Crossfire or SLI doesn't increase Physics and not that much of a factor in Combined.


I don't mean to imply that you're lying or cheating. I mean that I'm doing something really wrong and I want to figure out what it is.
How much of your tuning came down to baseclock?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Memory clock matters on some benchies. If you fail off 3200MHz, you should have looked into boards that does it with the right kit of Memory.


At the time I purchased my parts, the only information I was privy to was that Ryzen wouldn't clock above 2400MHz and some lucky folks got 2666MHz.
So, I got a 2400MHz kit, because I thought I would be wasting money buying much more than that. The system won't actually boot @2400MHz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I don't mean to imply that you're lying or cheating. I mean that I'm doing something really wrong and I want to figure out what it is.
> How much of your tuning came down to baseclock?
> At the time I purchased my parts, the only information I was privy to was that Ryzen wouldn't clock above 2400MHz and some lucky folks got 2666MHz.
> So, I got a 2400MHz kit, because I thought I would be wasting money buying much more than that. The system won't actually boot @2400MHz.


Not much in terms of Base Clocks. I was just doing that bench at 107.3BCLK. Memory is 3433 though.

It's not yet too late IMO. Pick a 3200C14 kit and pretty sure you will be able to clock things more.

Edit: That Titanium has no issues running 3200MHz.









And ohh, I'm on W7 as well. If that matters -- but seriously, it wouldn't be that much.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Interesting? I hope you guys won't call it dubious.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2219/1033/20699?minScore=18400&cpuName=AMD%20Ryzen%201700X&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20980%20Ti
> 
> Crossfire or SLI doesn't increase Physics and not that much of a factor in Combined.
> 
> Tune your system.
> 
> Memory clock matters on some benchies. If you fail off 3200MHz, you should have looked into boards that does it with the right kit of Memory.


Source
"Each individual score (graphics, physics and combined) is derived from the raw FPS score that is found while running the test. Through the individual scores the overall 3DMark score is calculated.

A weighted harmonic has been brought into the equation and also some constants (see table Weights and Constants further below). The Weights in fact determine the proportion of the GPU and CPU in the calculation of the individual and end result.

*For a balanced system the weights show the ratio between the effect off the Graphics and Physics performance on the overall score. A balanced system is one where the Graphics and Physics are roughly of the same magnitude. For systems with a substantially higher Graphics or Physics sub-score, the harmonic mean rewards boosting the side where the lower score is.*

This is in line with real life, for example: If you use an entry-level GPU and if you double the CPU speed: it has little or no improvement on your system performance when playing games. Because the systems gaming performance is limited by the GPU. The same applies on a system with a low-end CPU and an overpowered GPU."

Looks like the answer is related to the area in bold though given the relative equality of the two CPUs, it still seems to be weighted oddly.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not much in terms of Base Clocks. I was just doing that bench at 107.3BCLK. Memory is 3433 though.
> 
> It's not yet too late IMO. Pick a 3200C14 kit and pretty sure you will be able to clock things more.


Yeah. It's just kinda scary with all the talk of multiple people with the same kit having different results.
I'd be pretty sad if I bought a 3200C14 kit and it still left me stuck at 2133.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yeah. It's just kinda scary with all the talk of multiple people with the same kit having different results.
> I'd be pretty sad if I bought a 3200C14 kit and it still left me stuck at 2133.


I havent noticed a large number of people having issues with the no kidding 3200c14 kits; it seems to be the 3600c16/38xxc18 etc (which are thought to be the same ICs but perhaps not in some instances) where things seem to go wrong. The 3200c14 Trident RGB kit has been great for me outside of violating my bank account sans lube.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Source
> "Each individual score (graphics, physics and combined) is derived from the raw FPS score that is found while running the test. Through the individual scores the overall 3DMark score is calculated.
> 
> A weighted harmonic has been brought into the equation and also some constants (see table Weights and Constants further below). The Weights in fact determine the proportion of the GPU and CPU in the calculation of the individual and end result.
> 
> *For a balanced system the weights show the ratio between the effect off the Graphics and Physics performance on the overall score. A balanced system is one where the Graphics and Physics are roughly of the same magnitude. For systems with a substantially higher Graphics or Physics sub-score, the harmonic mean rewards boosting the side where the lower score is.*
> 
> This is in line with real life, for example: If you use an entry-level GPU and if you double the CPU speed: it has little or no improvement on your system performance when playing games. Because the systems gaming performance is limited by the GPU. The same applies on a system with a low-end CPU and an overpowered GPU."
> 
> Looks like the answer is related to the area in bold though given the relative equality of the two CPUs, it still seems to be weighted oddly.


1st, We're talking about Combined here. Not the Overall.

2nd, OS plays a role too.

3rd, you don't really need to point me into FutureMark's explaination. With your years (decades, right? -- as you have said to me pointing off your methods earlier) of experience, I think you should have at least knew how bad Fire Strike scheme is in the grander side of things. Guess you don't.

A. AMD systems since Phenom suffer huge performance penalties in Fire Strike Combined. Not a different story with Ryzen either.

B. Not my fault if you don't know how your system works.

C. I don't deserve to be scrutinized if you score lower than me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yeah. It's just kinda scary with all the talk of multiple people with the same kit having different results.
> I'd be pretty sad if I bought a 3200C14 kit and it still left me stuck at 2133.


They are either wrong or lack the knowledge to do so.

@cssorkinman
Care to show your Titanium doing 3200 again?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> Care to show your Titanium doing 3200 again?


I won't doubt for a second that some people aren't having any troubles getting to 3200MHz. It just scares me that it's "some people".
Someone earlier in this thread reported being able to get to 3200MHz on their 1700 and only 2666MHz on their 1700x. Same motherboard and RAM.

I'm willing to give it a shot, but it's still concerning.


----------



## Digidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There have been a few member with odd things happening. As I posted previously, I've been all the way up to 105° without issue. Last Sunday I played with the stock 1700 cooler all day and would turn off the stress tests once the CPU hit 95° (would do this every run and I did dozens of runs that day); I never encountered a thermal shut down. Is there a parameter in BIOS that relates to this for your motherboard?


Thank you for your reply. You Bios Idea is good, but i think, if it's a bios thing, than the shut down temperature will be a fixed temperature.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I won't doubt for a second that some people aren't having any troubles getting to 3200MHz. It just scares me that it's "some people".
> Someone earlier in this thread reported being able to get to 3200MHz on their 1700 and only 2666MHz on their 1700x. Same motherboard and RAM.
> 
> I'm willing to give it a shot, but it's still concerning.


Don't worry much. It won't do you good.









With newer AGESA, things will open up memory compatibility later on so I wouldn't be too concerned about buying one IMO.

Gigabyte have shown how the new AGESA improved memory compatibility. 3200 with 4 slots occupied here. Look back a few pages to see my results.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidi*
> 
> Ok i tested now shut down is at 93,5°C /113,5°C. Did this 10 times with voltage 1,45V hope i didnt damaged the cpu with this test.
> 
> My cooler is a H110i but the usb Driver is somtimes broken. So it stayed all the time in the quite mode


What software did you run to reach those temps? It matters for the offset. What CPU (Socket) temp did you measure?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1st, We're talking about Combined here. Not the Overall.
> 
> 2nd, OS plays a role too.
> 
> 3rd, you don't really need to point me into FutureMark's explaination. With your years (decades, right? -- as you have said to me pointing off your methods earlier) of experience, I think you should have at least knew how bad Fire Strike scheme is in the grander side of things. Guess you don't.
> 
> A. AMD systems since Phenom suffer huge performance penalties in Fire Strike Combined. Not a different story with Ryzen either.
> 
> B. Not my fault if you don't know how your system works.
> 
> C. I don't deserve to be scrutinized if you score lower than me.
> They are either wrong or lack the knowledge to do so.
> 
> @cssorkinman
> Care to show your Titanium doing 3200 again?


Good lord you're defensive LOL. The point of the post was to show the differences in how results are weighted compared other tests and to spread the word. If you already knew, great, perhaps other members dont and it has value.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Source
> "Each individual score (graphics, physics and combined) is derived from the raw FPS score that is found while running the test. Through the individual scores the overall 3DMark score is calculated.
> 
> A weighted harmonic has been brought into the equation and also some constants (see table Weights and Constants further below). The Weights in fact determine the proportion of the GPU and CPU in the calculation of the individual and end result.
> 
> *For a balanced system the weights show the ratio between the effect off the Graphics and Physics performance on the overall score. A balanced system is one where the Graphics and Physics are roughly of the same magnitude. For systems with a substantially higher Graphics or Physics sub-score, the harmonic mean rewards boosting the side where the lower score is.*
> 
> This is in line with real life, for example: If you use an entry-level GPU and if you double the CPU speed: it has little or no improvement on your system performance when playing games. Because the systems gaming performance is limited by the GPU. The same applies on a system with a low-end CPU and an overpowered GPU."
> 
> Looks like the answer is related to the area in bold though given the relative equality of the two CPUs, it still seems to be weighted oddly.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st, We're talking about Combined here. Not the Overall.
> 
> 2nd, OS plays a role too.
> 
> 3rd, you don't really need to point me into FutureMark's explaination. With your years (decades, right? -- as you have said to me pointing off your methods earlier) of experience, I think you should have at least knew how bad Fire Strike scheme is in the grander side of things. Guess you don't.
> 
> A. AMD systems since Phenom suffer huge performance penalties in Fire Strike Combined. Not a different story with Ryzen either.
> 
> B. Not my fault if you don't know how your system works.
> 
> C. I don't deserve to be scrutinized if you score lower than me.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yeah. It's just kinda scary with all the talk of multiple people with the same kit having different results.
> I'd be pretty sad if I bought a 3200C14 kit and it still left me stuck at 2133.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are either wrong or lack the knowledge to do so.
> 
> @cssorkinman
> Care to show your Titanium doing 3200 again?
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks @cssorkinman I appreciate it mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Good lord you're *defensive* LOL. The point of the post was to show the differences in how results are weighted compared other tests and to spread the word. If you already knew, great, perhaps other members dont and it has value.


Here: so you can get a thing to tell someone in the future.

980TI vs 780 vs 290

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5176309/fs/5167876/fs/5525347#

Pick your fight elsewhere.


----------



## Zugzwanged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I havent noticed a large number of people having issues with the no kidding 3200c14 kits; it seems to be the 3600c16/38xxc18 etc (which are thought to be the same ICs but perhaps not in some instances) where things seem to go wrong. The 3200c14 Trident RGB kit has been great for me outside of violating my bank account sans lube.


I have the 3200c14 Trident RGB, but I have 4 x 8GB sticks which some people said causes issues not found with 2 x 16 GB sticks. But if you're going to get RGB, you're obviously going to want 4 sticks. Today or tomorrow my ASRock Taichi X370 board will arrive and I will begin construction. Everything else has already arrived, just that stupid board, and it's not even my first choice. I wanted the ASRock Fatality X370 Gaming Professional, but I was told it would be a much longer wait for that board.

You're right about the breaking the bank. At $500 cnd, they set me back more than the processor!


----------



## Skyl3r

Well, I went ahead and ordered Trident Z 3200MHz C14. It was on my motherboard's compatibility list, so I'm hoping for good luck.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zugzwanged*
> 
> I have the 3200c14 Trident RGB, but I have 4 x 8GB sticks which some people said causes issues not found with 2 x 16 GB sticks. But if you're going to get RGB, you're obviously going to want 4 sticks. Today or tomorrow my ASRock Taichi X370 board will arrive and I will begin construction. Everything else has already arrived, just that stupid board, and it's not even my first choice. I wanted the ASRock Fatality X370 Gaming Professional, but I was told it would be a much longer wait for that board.
> 
> You're right about the breaking the bank. At $500 cnd, they set me back more than the processor!


Yea, I just went 2x8 (hurt bad enough as it was). I'd love to have two more but I really dont have any need for 32gb either. The bling factor might change my mind down the road though LOL.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> If anyone is interested, I ran the CPU-z bench at 4.3GHz (actual 4.29GHz)
> https://valid.x86.fr/03si2x
> 
> 
> 
> ST: 2502
> MT: 22008


1.6 Volts! You da man


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Source
> "Each individual score (graphics, physics and combined) is derived from the raw FPS score that is found while running the test. Through the individual scores the overall 3DMark score is calculated.
> 
> A weighted harmonic has been brought into the equation and also some constants (see table Weights and Constants further below). The Weights in fact determine the proportion of the GPU and CPU in the calculation of the individual and end result.
> 
> *For a balanced system the weights show the ratio between the effect off the Graphics and Physics performance on the overall score. A balanced system is one where the Graphics and Physics are roughly of the same magnitude. For systems with a substantially higher Graphics or Physics sub-score, the harmonic mean rewards boosting the side where the lower score is.*
> 
> This is in line with real life, for example: If you use an entry-level GPU and if you double the CPU speed: it has little or no improvement on your system performance when playing games. Because the systems gaming performance is limited by the GPU. The same applies on a system with a low-end CPU and an overpowered GPU."
> 
> Looks like the answer is related to the area in bold though given the relative equality of the two CPUs, it still seems to be weighted oddly.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st, We're talking about Combined here. Not the Overall.
> 
> 2nd, OS plays a role too.
> 
> 3rd, you don't really need to point me into FutureMark's explaination. With your years (decades, right? -- as you have said to me pointing off your methods earlier) of experience, I think you should have at least knew how bad Fire Strike scheme is in the grander side of things. Guess you don't.
> 
> A. AMD systems since Phenom suffer huge performance penalties in Fire Strike Combined. Not a different story with Ryzen either.
> 
> B. Not my fault if you don't know how your system works.
> 
> C. I don't deserve to be scrutinized if you score lower than me.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yeah. It's just kinda scary with all the talk of multiple people with the same kit having different results.
> I'd be pretty sad if I bought a 3200C14 kit and it still left me stuck at 2133.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are either wrong or lack the knowledge to do so.
> 
> @cssorkinman
> Care to show your Titanium doing 3200 again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

D; I feel hurt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news hynix @3200 seeming works, been running long enough, not calling it 100% stable but stable so far. on call currently hop[ing this weekend will be slow enough to mess with pc. we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> i realized i dont have anything stating hynix, ill work on that later


On the titanium


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry bud. It's not that I forgot about you. it's just that I didn't remember.


----------



## lightofhonor

Not sure if the absence of something is news, but the latest ASRock beta BIOS is no longer listed on their site.

Hope that means another one is incoming, but since the other Beta's are still there it might mean there is something wrong with it.

They did update a lot of their boards to BIOS 2.0 though today.


----------



## Timur Born

Since not everyone is active in the CH6 thread I post this here again for your information and entertainment:

Many discussions tried to make sense of Ryzen's Tctl temperature readings. Here is my interpretation of how CPU Tctl temperature readings and offsets (plural) work on a *stock* Ryzen 1800X and how this affects stability.

- *There are three (3) different *dynamic* offsets to Tctl*, +0°C (aka base), +10°C and +20°C.

- *Offsets likely get chosen on the basis of CPU instructions usage!* They do not seem to be based on power draw/current/voltage, CPU load/core percentage or temperature.

This means that a program like Heavyload will only induce the +10°C offset even when it draws the very same power and loads all cores at 100% as programs like P95, ITB/Linpack (AVX and non AVX) or Realbench induce the +20°C offset.

The software Statuscore demonstrates this easily, as it seems to use different load/instruction set for stress testing odd cores vs. even cores. When it stressed any number of even cores it induces the +10°C offset, when it stresses any number of odd cores it induces the +20°C offset.

- Offsets usually increase in immediate jumps, but decrease gradually. Sometimes it may not seem that way, because Tctl is right in between two offsets (0/10/20). This behavior is what leads to fans spinning up and down, especially when the "High Performance" Windows profile is used while some load is present. That the power profile has some minor impact suggests that there is some additional mechanism add work.

- *Low CPU temperature with certain CPU instruction sets seems to be *vital* for stability even far below any thermal throttling/shutdown point!*

I can repeatedly crash my CH6 into Code 8 (CPU) by increasing temperature towards 70°C using common stress tests. Last time I even allowed the sockets temperature to increase over 70°C, as a result I got a Code 0D (memory) right after soft-off -> soft-on. This happens at "Optimized Defaults" BIOS settings, aka stock everything!

The only time that I ever saw a CPU temperature shutdown was right from BIOS setup to a failed boot when no cooling was applied. Furthermore others and myself had their CPU running a lot hotter while higher voltages than stock values were applied.

I also noticed that Code 8 errors are far more likely to happen at higher temps even when the very same settings and stress tests are used. It's also noteworthy that a Code 8 crash does *not* turn off the mainboard. As a consequence around 1.0 V Vcore are still measurable at the CPU socket even when all means of coolings have failed (pulled pump and fan headers).

- The Asus CH6 CPU temperature sensor mirrored Tctl until BIOS 0902 and then was increased to Tctl+5 (at stock settings) afterwards. Fan/pump header control is usually based on that temperature reading. I assume that this is a deliberate try to keep Ryzen more stable after the many reports of Code 8 (0D/50) errors.

When temps increase in very big jumps due to sudden heavy load then the CH6's CPU temp sensor uses some averaging algorithm to combine Tctl with its own CPU socket sensor. This all likely is done to keep fan rpm changes sane, no idea how other motherboard manufacturers handle this.

As a consequence of my findings I call BS on AMD's claim that the temperature offset in 1700X and 1800X are only meant to maintain consistent fan profiles compared to 1700.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry bud. It's not that I *forgot* about you. it's just *that I didn't remember*.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Since not everyone is active in the CH6 thread I post this here again for your information and entertainment:
> 
> Many discussions tried to make sense of Ryzen's Tctl temperature readings. Here is my interpretation of how CPU Tctl temperature readings and offsets (plural) work on a *stock* Ryzen 1800X and how this affects stability.
> 
> - *There are three (3) different *dynamic* offsets to Tctl*, +0°C (aka base), +10°C and +20°C.
> 
> ..........
> 
> As a consequence of my findings I call BS on AMD's claim that the temperature offset in 1700X and 1800X are only meant to maintain consistent fan profiles compared to 1700.


I noticed your adventure over on anandtech in the strictly technical thread. So has anyone on a different board into running your set of tests or replicated it yourself with different cpu/mobo?
Quote:


> "At stock, Ryzen has all of the power management features enabled and the SMU runs the whole operation and is in charge for everything. These power management features include various power, current and thermal limiters, voltage controllers and power gating features.
> 
> All of these can be completely ignored, if you have no plans to overclock the CPU.
> 
> For overclocking purposes the engineers at AMD have included a special mode (the "OC Mode"), which will disable all of the limiters, voltage controllers and protections (except the CPU thermal protection) upon the activation."


Gonna have to reread the thread. Some of our overclocks do not appear to disable limiters etc

I can't really see why tctl has an offset reported on the x chips. cpuid should tell any relevant software all it needs to know re a set of temps that are taken from multiple sensors and given the amd secret sauce before presenting to consumers.. On the flip side I can see LOTS of fun trying to deal with it as software starts showing temps to users that they assume are based on actual sensors which just aren't there, (tdie) or "correct" the xchip offset and present it to the consumer when the vendor has also tried a similar 'correction'.

Of course it's amd. FUN.


----------



## MrPerforations

at last.....
Great news! The following items have been shipped and should be with you shortly.

Item AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8 Core AM4 CPU


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I noticed your adventure over on anandtech in the strictly technical thread. So has anyone on a different board into running your set of tests or replicated it yourself with different cpu/mobo?


Only own one of each. People who like to reproduce will have to mess with their cooling (like, turn it off) in order to get better reproducible results. So be brave.








Quote:


> I can't really see why tctl has an offset reported on the x chips.


Currently it looks to me like the extra cooling is needed for stability even at stock settings. After BIOS 0902 (CH6) Asus even put another +5°C on it for their fan-header controlling CPU temp sensor, so the CH6 fans are often running on the basis of a +25°C offset.


----------



## gupsterg

@Skyl3r

I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, all same hardware but differing batches of R7 1700.

One with ease did 3200MHz another not, max 2933MHz (link). Several pages back I also linked a set of posts to SuperZan where another user on C6H had same situation but IIRC a 1700 run 3200MHz and the 1700X didn't. These occurrences are not rare from what I'm noting. One guy in the AM4 mobo thread has gone through 4 sets of RAM trying to attain 3200MHz.

I've done some benches at my normal gaming resolution, ie 1440P. FPS is same on 2133MHz C14 vs 3200MHz C14 , so more GPU bound IMO than CPU and I'm talking min, average and MAX here for me. I will share results soon, so far tested Crysis 2, TombRaider 2013, Bioshock Infinite. I'm FRAPS recording the benches, I use in game benches (Crysis 2 a tool on net).

3x 3DM FS R7 1700 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 Win 7
3x i5 4690K 4.9GHz 2400MHz C11 Win 10

Best of each compared.

Will be soon getting Win 10 on rig again so can do more of a "apples to apples" compare, IIRC on 3DM FSE GS/GT1/G2 gap remains but CT closes (~3%).

@SuperZan

I spoke to someone with more experience deciding which R7 1700 to keep, what the person said was improved firmware may improve RAM speed attained but the CPU which has better "baseline" now will gain probably more as firmware improves.

To me all this points to is IMC variability. As I said before AMD have 3200MHz strap on release already, but I reckon it just isn't official RAM speed as all CPU may not do it. The update highlighted on AMD community site again is only saying we will release "information" for vendors to implement higher RAM speed so BCLK meddling is not needed, but it still does not say officially Ryzen will be 3200MHz+ RAM support.

I maybe reading it all wrong, but I have rather a sneaky feeling I'm not.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I spoke to someone with more experience deciding which R7 1700 to keep, what the person said was improved firmware may improve RAM speed attained but the CPU which has better "baseline" now will gain probably more as firmware improves.
> 
> To me all this points to is IMC variability. As I said before AMD have 3200MHz strap on release already, but I reckon it just isn't official RAM speed as all CPU may not do it. The update highlighted on AMD community site again is only saying we will release "information" for vendors to implement higher RAM speed so BCLK meddling is not needed, but it still does not say officially Ryzen will be 3200MHz+ RAM support.
> 
> I maybe reading it all wrong, but I have rather a sneaky feeling I'm not.


It could also be that most, if not all, Ryzen's can easily hit 3200Mhz but there's a memory hole there on a select few.


----------



## Skyl3r

Well, I am going to be pretty disappointed if I spent $185 for 16GB of RAM that doesn't do any better than my $90 kit...
We'll see. Thanks for the information!


----------



## nrpeyton

I just found a *3200 MHZ* kit running at *14, 14, 14, 34.*

It's also new, & advertised as "AMD Compatible".

Anyone found anything better?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> It could also be that most, if not all, Ryzen's can easily hit 3200Mhz but there's a memory hole there on a select few.


No idea mate







, time will tell







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Well, I am going to be pretty disappointed if I spent $185 for 16GB of RAM that doesn't do any better than my $90 kit...
> We'll see. Thanks for the information!


No worries







.

I doubt you'll be stuck at 2133MHz with higher speed kit. I know of another 2 users (SpecChum and Timur Born) who had some issues with 3200MHz, oh Bluej511 is another. Timur Born has 3x differing G.Skill kits IIRC, even has Flare X.

I used CMK8GX4M2A2400C14 originally on my rig, label had v5.20, HWiNFO stated Hynix. Even though not on QVL it worked sweet at rated speed manually set or using the XMP profile via Asus D.O.C.P option. They lasted at ~2666MHz for ~4hrs MEMtest then error'd. I also have a set of BLS2C4G4D240FSE again not on QVL, Micron and no issues to report at rated speed.

Tried on both my CPUs.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I just found a *3200 MHZ* kit running at *14, 14, 14, 34.*
> 
> It's also new, & advertised as "AMD Compatible".
> 
> Anyone found anything better?


Those are probably the tightest timings you'll find at 3200, and are likely Samsung B memory chips on that RAM. Looks like a good choice.


----------



## gupsterg

KERCHING!!!







.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> KERCHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wait, what??

Someone paid £50 for it?

Not even opened mine!


----------



## savagebunny

So wanted to comment on the 1703 patch from M$.

I really didn't go into depth in crazy testing, but I'll give you a quick tl;dr on it

CPU-z: barely noticeable or none at all, results didn't get any better or worse, still +/- 10 pts on single thread due to signal interrupts with the system itself.

Cinebench: Same as CPU-z, Nothing crazy, same stuff.

My OC is still the same, still stable.

Now what's puzzling so far

3dmark Firestrike

1607 Physics Score: 19702 (Best) *62.55 fps*
1703 Physics Score: 20274 (Best) *64.36 fps*

3dmark Vantage CPU tests only

1607 CPU Test 1: 8123.52 OPS
1607 CPU Test 2: 62.91 OPS
Final Score: *55602*

1703 CPU Test 1: 8176.84 OPS
1703 CPU Test 2: 63.65 OPS
Final Score *56035*

Here is another fancy one, wPrime
1607


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






1703


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Wait, what??
> 
> Someone paid £50 for it?
> 
> Not even opened mine!


Packed & ready to go, can give you tracking number







.

FVF £1 Promo, PPF: £1.90, Shipping: £3.59, net: £43.50







.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> I spoke to someone with more experience deciding which R7 1700 to keep, what the person said was improved firmware may improve RAM speed attained but the CPU which has better "baseline" now will gain probably more as firmware improves.
> 
> To me all this points to is IMC variability. As I said before AMD have 3200MHz strap on release already, but I reckon it just isn't official RAM speed as all CPU may not do it. The update highlighted on AMD community site again is only saying we will release "information" for vendors to implement higher RAM speed so BCLK meddling is not needed, but it still does not say officially Ryzen will be 3200MHz+ RAM support.
> 
> I maybe reading it all wrong, but I have rather a sneaky feeling I'm not.


I'm inclined to agree on a preliminary basis. The May update will tell us much more, but it certainly seems to be leaning in the direction of IMC variability. I suppose it's a risk with an SoC-type design, but as long as we can get a baseline 3200 out of microcode updates, I think that for the most part people will get the performance they're after. Benchers and people running memory-intensive tasks may have to do a bit of chip-sifting, but that's always been the case. I've got a good chip clockwise that's stable at 4.0GHz for 1.36v, but I've also got what appears to be an average IMC (comfortable at 2933, much more difficult to approach 3200 even on a b-die kit). Once we've seen what May brings, I'll know whether or not I'll be binning a few more R7 chips (in addition to the hex and quads I'll be acquiring shortly).


----------



## Freakn

Hi Guys/Gals,

I was always an AMD user but ended up grabbing a 3770K, Maximus IV Extreme and some nice G.Skill 2666mhz.

If I sold this rig and went with an 1700 and basic board/2400mhz RAM I'd end up needing to throw a couple of hundred bucks in from my pocket.

With the first Ryzen release would I really see any benefit ?

Daily Driver/Bit of Gaming/Media Streamer uses


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Those are probably the tightest timings you'll find at 3200, and are likely Samsung B memory chips on that RAM. Looks like a good choice.


If I bought the 4266 kit (19, 19, 19, 39)

Instead of the 3200 kit (14, 14, 14, 34)

Would I be able to set it to 3200 MHZ manually with even lower timings? _maybe 10, 11, 11, 26?_


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn*
> 
> Hi Guys/Gals,
> 
> I was always an AMD user but ended up grabbing a 3770K, Maximus IV Extreme and some nice G.Skill 2666mhz.
> 
> If I sold this rig and went with an 1700 and basic board/2400mhz RAM I'd end up needing to throw a couple of hundred bucks in from my pocket.
> 
> With the first Ryzen release would I really see any benefit ?
> 
> Daily Driver/Bit of Gaming/Media Streamer uses


With those uses, you should keep what you've got. You won't really see any discernible difference with a Ryzen. Now, if you just want to get it to have it then by all means, jump on board! But if you're really just looking for a performance difference you won't see it unless you do media encoding / rendering or heavy compute tasks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree on a preliminary basis. The May update will tell us much more, but it certainly seems to be leaning in the direction of IMC variability. I suppose it's a risk with an SoC-type design, but as long as we can get a baseline 3200 out of microcode updates, I think that for the most part people will get the performance they're after. Benchers and people running memory-intensive tasks may have to do a bit of chip-sifting, but that's always been the case. I've got a good chip clockwise that's stable at 4.0GHz for 1.36v, but I've also got what appears to be an average IMC (comfortable at 2933, much more difficult to approach 3200 even on a b-die kit). Once we've seen what May brings, I'll know whether or not I'll be binning a few more R7 chips (in addition to the hex and quads I'll be acquiring shortly).


Perhaps it's not IMC. If I understand correctly IMC differ from DF? What if sample CPU has issue on "Data Fabric" side? We know MCLK affect DFICLK, what if AMD alter some aspect of DFICLK? again these are things just bouncing around in my head. Yeah I'm tempted to get a 3rd to bin, but I just keep getting a feeling Ryzen is like Fiji, if you get what I mean.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> If I bought the 4266 kit (19, 19, 19, 39)
> 
> Instead of the 3200 kit (14, 14, 14, 34)
> 
> Would I be able to set it to 3200 with even lower timings? _maybe 10, 10, 10, 20?_


Probably not that low -- 14-14-14-34 maybe. The reason? It's probably the same chips as the 3200 14-14-14-34 but just binned differently. It can probably do 3600 16-16-16-36 as well, once the new AGESA code update comes in May.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Probably not that low -- 14-14-14-34 maybe. The reason? It's probably the same chips as the 3200 14-14-14-34 but just binned differently. It can probably do 3600 16-16-16-36 as well, once the new AGESA code update comes in May.


14, 14, 14, 34 is what I get with the 3200 kit anyway.

So there would be no benefit to getting the faster kit?

Best just to go with the 3200 kit?

The CPU & mobo choice was easy.... but I'm finding "*making* a decision" on the RAM; a nightmare.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Perhaps it's not IMC. If I understand correctly IMC differ from DF? What if sample CPU has issue on "Data Fabric" side? We know MCLK affect DFICLK, what if AMD alter some aspect of DFICLK? again these are things just bouncing around in my head. Yeah I'm tempted to get a 3rd to bin, but I just keep getting a feeling Ryzen is like Fiji, if you get what I mean.


My logic was that 3200 runs fine at 1.35v once it gets passed that damn AGESA memory training, I'd say a suspect IMC wouldn't allow that to run.

It's only Vboot I need to change.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> 14, 14, 14, 34 is what I get with the 3200 kit anyway.
> 
> So there would be no benefit to getting the faster kit?
> 
> Best just to go with the 3200 kit?
> 
> The CPU & mobo choice was easy.... but I'm finding "*making* a decision" on the RAM; a nightmare.


I would bet that the faster kit wouldn't do better timings than what you have.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Perhaps it's not IMC. If I understand correctly IMC differ from DF? What if sample CPU has issue on "Data Fabric" side? We know MCLK affect DFICLK, what if AMD alter some aspect of DFICLK? again these are things just bouncing around in my head. Yeah I'm tempted to get a 3rd to bin, but I just keep getting a feeling Ryzen is like Fiji, if you get what I mean.


As the previous owner of a Fury X and three Furies, I do indeed.









Issues with DF from chip to chip would be an even bigger can of worms, I think. It's bad enough that IMC variability could exist, limiting DF performance for certain chips. Either way, if one or both of these issues are affecting chips, there will be only so much that microcode can do because at a certain point we'd be talking about production errors or hardware flaws. However, if it's a matter of firmware optimisation, then we could see memory adjustments making up the difference in DF shortcomings. Whatever it is, there is clearly some variance at play in terms of memory speeds.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Skyl3r
> 
> I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, all same hardware but differing batches of R7 1700.
> 
> One with ease did 3200MHz another not, max 2933MHz (link). Several pages back I also linked a set of posts to SuperZan where another user on C6H had same situation but IIRC a 1700 run 3200MHz and the 1700X didn't. These occurrences are not rare from what I'm noting. One guy in the AM4 mobo thread has gone through 4 sets of RAM trying to attain 3200MHz.
> 
> I've done some benches at my normal gaming resolution, ie 1440P. FPS is same on 2133MHz C14 vs 3200MHz C14 , so more GPU bound IMO than CPU and I'm talking min, average and MAX here for me. I will share results soon, so far tested Crysis 2, TombRaider 2013, Bioshock Infinite. I'm FRAPS recording the benches, I use in game benches (Crysis 2 a tool on net).


@gupstergDidn't looncraz and iirc a couple others in the strictly technical thread suggest fraps wrecks frame rates or is that irrelevant to your tests? .

@nrpeyton Lower yes. but for some reason ryzen seems to not like 10.. 12 happy, 10 not so much. I finally just plunged in.

So will f4-3600c16d-16gtz play well with my cpu. hmm, not on a qvl. banzai....


----------



## SpecChum

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> So will f4-3600c16d-16gtz play well with my cpu. hmm, not on a qvl. banzai....


Mine has done 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v with 1.35v DRAM Boot on C6H with R7 1700 at 3.8GHz since release. I have the RGB version, and those are still working on neon green like I set them.


----------



## gupsterg

@SuperZan

Yeah we'll just have to wait and see what happens







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> My logic was that 3200 runs fine at 1.35v once it gets passed that damn AGESA memory training, I'd say a suspect IMC wouldn't allow that to run.
> 
> It's only Vboot I need to change.


You change your VBOOT higher than spec for RAM. I'm not saying it's damaging it, as your using it to get past the AMD code stage of mobo post, which is short. But I'm not using more than what RAM was binned at, I'm at 1.35V for VBOOT/VDIMM.

I threw SOC: 1.05V at the 1st CPU and I knew it could do 2933MHz with 0.900V, I also tried stock CPU clock and give it an offset voltage it needed for 3.9GHz, then as you suggested I even went for VBOOT 1.4V and no go. All I'm getting at is 1st CPU managed 2933MHz with stock like SOC and 1.35V for VBOOT/VDIMM. So if it didn't reach 3200MHz and 2nd CPU did then something is up with 1st?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> @gupstergDidn't looncraz and iirc a couple others in the strictly technical thread suggest fraps wrecks frame rates or is that irrelevant to your tests? .


Bioshock Infinite creates it's own log, so with or without FRAPS it's same data with only minor run to run variance. TombRaider 2013 also shows stats for bench, again no difference with or without FRAPS.

I'm on Win 7 Pro x64, will soon install Win 10 Pro, but I used it rarely even on my i5/Z97 setup. I use High Performance Power Plan but with min CPU state as 5% and core parking disabled.

3x 3DM FS Balanced Core Parking 10%
3x 3DM FS Balanced Core Parking 50%
3x 3DM FS High Performance Core Parking 100%


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SuperZan
> 
> Yeah we'll just have to wait and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You change your VBOOT higher than spec for RAM. I'm not saying it's damaging it, as your using it to get past the AMD code stage of mobo post, which is short. But I'm not using more than what RAM was binned at, I'm at 1.35V for VBOOT/VDIMM.
> 
> I threw SOC: 1.05V at the 1st CPU and I knew it could do 2933MHz with 0.900V, I also tried stock CPU clock and give it an offset voltage it needed for 3.9GHz, then as you suggested I even went for VBOOT 1.4V and no go. All I'm getting at is 1st CPU managed 2933MHz with stock like SOC and 1.35V for VBOOT/VDIMM. So if it didn't reach 3200MHz and 2nd CPU did then something is up with 1st?
> Bioshock Infinite creates it's own log, so with or without FRAPS it's same data with only minor run to run variance. TombRaider 2013 also shows stats for bench, again no difference with or without FRAPS.
> 
> I'm on Win 7 Pro x64, will soon install Win 10 Pro, but I used it rarely even on my i5/Z97 setup. I use High Performance Power Plan but with min CPU state as 5% and core parking disabled.
> 
> 3x 3DM FS Balanced Core Parking 10%
> 3x 3DM FS Balanced Core Parking 50%
> 3x 3DM FS High Performance Core Parking 100%


On w10 core parking is disabled by default with the hp mode, the new amd ryzen power mode does so as well. I found that in some games balanced just runs much better and thats mostly for games that handle 1-2 cores so the threads aren't switching constantly and adding latency.

From the small testing ive done in balanced mode it will use 0-3 exclusively and not use 4-7 at all which leads me to believe that its using one CCX only but i have no idea how the cores are spread. 0-3 on one and 4-7 on another or odds and evens on one side and the other. No clue. Doesnt seem to be much difference between power modes they BOTH have downsides.

Balanced mode has latency if it transfers to the other ccx (more latency) and hp mode switches threads as it please (and again more latency probably even lag/stutter)


----------



## gupsterg

All I know is even# are physical and odd# SMT, The Stilt had it in his thread. I can't recall how each core number related to a CCX, will reread his thread







.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


Have you tried to new Power Plan yet?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried to new Power Plan yet?


Of course, bleeding Edge Spec they call me!

Can't say I've noticed a difference...


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Of course, bleeding Edge Spec they call me!
> 
> Can't say I've noticed a difference...


I did notice that the idle clocks are no longer being reported, but the post also says to ignore that.

Hopefully HWinfo can fix this? Not sure. My voltage meter appears to show about 2 watts more at idle at the wall, or about the same HP.

63.2w on Balanced (50% core park)
64.7w on Ryzen Balanced
65.0w on HP

All of those fluctuate up, but those are the lowest scores it reported over about 30 seconds.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I did notice that the idle clocks are no longer being reported, but the post also says to ignore that.
> 
> Hopefully HWinfo can fix this? Not sure. My voltage meter appears to show about 2 watts more at idle at the wall, or about the same HP.
> 
> 63.2w on Balanced (50% core park)
> 64.7w on Ryzen Balanced
> 65.0w on HP
> 
> All of those fluctuate up, but those are the lowest scores it reported over about 30 seconds.


not sure I trust the power plan.
AMD claims the clock reporting is just a glitch, but I am seeing reported idle power consumption consistently higher on the AMD Plan vs windows balanced with core parking disabled. (i.e. 20-25W with AMD Plan vs 10-18W with Balanced w/ all cores unparked).

plus, AMD claims that a tool would simply report the last reported P State, however then I wonder, why does every tool not get "stuck" at 1.3ghz (P2) if I activate the plan in idle? Instead, it takes about a second, then all cores report 3.9ghz, i.e. P0. But I'm skeptical that all cores would for no reason switch to P0 right when the AMD plan activates. By how AMD words it, I should only be seeing P0 values reported once something demands higher p state.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> not sure I trust the power plan.
> AMD claims the clock reporting is just a glitch, but I am seeing reported idle power consumption consistently higher on the AMD Plan vs windows balanced with core parking disabled. (i.e. 20-25W with AMD Plan vs 10-18W with Balanced w/ all cores unparked).


But what are you measuring with? HWinfo says I should be using like 11w more power on the CPU+SOC, but only like 1 on the CPU package power.

And obviously at the wall the difference was only 1.5w.

And they didn't say it was a glitch, just most reporting software couldn't track their 1ms changes.


----------



## eddiechi

Testing out a new 1700X (C6H) today and this is the first CPU that will not run my ram(CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 v. 5.39) at 3200 stock, works fine at 2933. It will boot with 3200 set in Bios but only registers at 2400 in WIn10. I have tested this ram with 1 - 1700, 1 - 1800X and this is the 5th 1700X but the very first one that has given me problems under all default settings at 3200 w/ all the same components.


----------



## HavocInferno

hwinfo, yes.

true, but "will simply report the last P-state known to the OS before the core entered a CC-state"

this leads me to believe that if I activate the AMD plan during idle, then the reported speed for the cores would change once the p state of a core is changed after that. but what I am seeing is all core frequencies being reported as full p0 right after I activate the AMD plan, all at once.

ed: damn. cpu package power actually does only show around 1-2W higher on the AMD plan.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> hwinfo, yes.
> 
> true, but "will simply report the last P-state known to the OS before the core entered a CC-state"
> 
> this leads me to believe that if I activate the AMD plan during idle, then the reported speed for the cores would change once the p state of a core is changed after that. but what I am seeing is all core frequencies being reported as full p0 right after I activate the AMD plan, all at once.


Seems logical, but my voltages are still dropping as low as .384v so it IS doing something to lower those voltages. Can't do 3.9ghz at 1/3 a volt









It does that even on HP mode, hence the similar actual power usage.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Seems logical, but my voltages are still dropping as low as .384v so it IS doing something to lower those voltages. Can't do 3.9ghz at 1/3 a volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does that even on HP mode, hence the similar actual power usage.


mine's not. on the AMD plan, I'm almost 100% of the time seeing the full 1.4v...only for two measurement updates did I briefly see 0.850v. On the balanced plan, I am seeing around 1.0xx v most of the time.

also, only on balanced mode am I seeing wattages reported per core go down as low as 0.005W. on the AMD plan, all cores are always reported at at least 0.2-0.4W.

going by reported sensor values, the AMD plan is looking simply like the HP plan...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Testing out a new 1700X (C6H) today and this is the first CPU that will not run my ram(CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 v. 5.39) at 3200 stock, works fine at 2933. It will boot with 3200 set in Bios but only registers at 2400 in WIn10. I have tested this ram with 1 - 1700, 1 - 1800X and this is the 5th 1700X but the very first one that has given me problems under all default settings at 3200 w/ all the same components.


Yea for me it was my one and only 1700x that wouldnt boost at 3200mhz, did it once and once only after a cold boot nada. I can't complain considering it does 3.8ghz at 1.197-1.200v so beggars can't be choosers. I'm hoping a BIOS fix may fix it but not holding my breath. I tried the ram first at stock speeds and voltages and tweaked everything so i knew it wasnt the OC causing it not to hit 3200mhz.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea for me it was my one and only 1700x that wouldnt boost at 3200mhz, did it once and once only after a cold boot nada. I can't complain considering it does 3.8ghz at 1.197-1.200v so beggars can't be choosers. I'm hoping a BIOS fix may fix it but not holding my breath. I tried the ram first at stock speeds and voltages and tweaked everything so i knew it wasnt the OC causing it not to hit 3200mhz.


You sticking with 3.8Ghz then Blue?


----------



## verick

I just received some samsung b-die ram, as ryzen did not like my single rank SpecTek ram. I have it running at 3200 14-14-14-34 with the cpu at 4Ghz. The only problem is my aida memory latencies are horrible compared to pretty much every other post I have seen. When I first installed the ram I was seeing 78ns, which is in line with others, after a restart the latency went above 100, and I cannot lower it. It also lowered my Cinebench score 50 points. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## HavocInferno

similar story for me. 2933 ram? all fine and dandy. 3200 ram? lower scores across the board.

that's on a C6H. Since day 1 there have been rumors that the 3200 strap is ****y, and such reports keep me from trying to get 3200 divider stable. Ill wait for the agesa update with 3400+ straps.


----------



## nrpeyton

I watched a video on youtube, was either jay2cents or one playing automatically after him with thousands of views... similar story.. scores were higher at 3000 than 3200.


----------



## verick

I tried the 2933 strap, everything looked worse.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> On w10 core parking is disabled by default with the hp mode, the new amd ryzen power mode does so as well. I found that in some games balanced just runs much better and thats mostly for games that handle 1-2 cores so the threads aren't switching constantly and adding latency.
> 
> From the small testing ive done in balanced mode it will use 0-3 exclusively and not use 4-7 at all which leads me to believe that its using one CCX only but i have no idea how the cores are spread. 0-3 on one and 4-7 on another or odds and evens on one side and the other. No clue. Doesnt seem to be much difference between power modes they BOTH have downsides.
> 
> Balanced mode has latency if it transfers to the other ccx (more latency) and hp mode switches threads as it please (and again more latency probably even lag/stutter)


I may be jumping the gun, but I was pretty much JUST testing this exact idea/setup. My test suite involves power plans, core parking, downcore control to examine CCX performance (2+2 and 4+0), and how they all relate to combined score in firestrike.

While I haven't checked all my results and graphed them just yet, will be making a thread later tonight/tomorrow, it doesn't seem that the CCX complex/implementation causes any performance impact. What does seem to be an issue with 3DMark firestrike and the combined test is having more than 8 threads (AMD CPU quirk?) and how windows deals with core parking.

**I'm suspect of 3DMark being the culprit in this regard. No other benchmarks seem to exhibit this behavior; I wouldn't be surprised if some of the recent Tomb Raider benchmarks could be related to the same issue though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> similar story for me. 2933 ram? all fine and dandy. 3200 ram? lower scores across the board.
> 
> that's on a C6H. Since day 1 there have been rumors that the 3200 strap is ****y, and such reports keep me from trying to get 3200 divider stable. Ill wait for the agesa update with 3400+ straps.


I'm using 3200MHz strap. Current UEFI setup in this post's spoiler. There are also several other C6H owners using the 3200MHz strap with success.

CB shows boost without performance bias option enabled over a lower clock of RAM and then gains more with it on.



AIDA64 also shows improvement over 2933MHz and 3200MHz matches other owners.


----------



## jigzaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried to new Power Plan yet?


I just like to know if you created this or it is from a download. Thanks


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> I just like to know if you created this or it is from a download. Thanks


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


You beat me to it 

Loving these updates. Helps the steer the community forums.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You beat me to it
> 
> Loving these updates. Helps the steer the community forums.


Hah, I still had it in my clipboard from when I posted it previously


----------



## jigzaw

Thanks all.









Just one observation, when I ditched my old cpu and board, W10 got deactivated but the userbenchmark on it was much higher. When I bought a retail key and activated, the results dipped.


----------



## Nizzen

Got under 70ns in Aida









Asrock Fatality Pro Gaming 1800x


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> hwinfo, yes.
> 
> true, but "will simply report the last P-state known to the OS before the core entered a CC-state"
> 
> this leads me to believe that if I activate the AMD plan during idle, then the reported speed for the cores would change once the p state of a core is changed after that. but what I am seeing is all core frequencies being reported as full p0 right after I activate the AMD plan, all at once.
> 
> ed: damn. cpu package power actually does only show around 1-2W higher on the AMD plan.


I can confirm the same. It looks like my CPU stays locked at 3.8Ghz and my reported Vcore does not drop either, but the overall CPU power package power is only 2w higher than balanced when my vcore drops to .95v.

Looks like 1ms switching might be true.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I can confirm the same. It looks like my CPU stays locked at 3.8Ghz and my reported Vcore does not drop either, but the overall CPU power package power is only 2w higher than balanced when my vcore drops to .95v.
> 
> Looks like 1ms switching might be true.


Minimum processor state in the AMD plan is up to 90%, from 5% in the default balanced plan for windows. As you and others have already observed power usage is up a bit, as the cpu doesn't reduce clocks/volts as low as the default plan.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Minimum processor state in the AMD plan is up to 90%, from 5% in the default balanced plan for windows. As you and others have already observed power usage is up a bit, as the cpu doesn't reduce clocks/volts as low as the default plan.


AMD seems to be saying that it falls way below 90% though even if it's not being reported that way. If it only drops to 90%, it shouldn't even come close to the 5% default balanced in terms of watts but its extremely close.


----------



## HavocInferno

yeah there's some credibility to AMD's claims. possibly a bit like the Intel's Speedshift (not Speedstep) stuff, which also needed an OS update to be fully supported as it switched states faster than the existing solution.

it's just the OSD freak in me doesn't like it when the sensors show full clocks and volts in idle. Even if those sensors are wrong, according to AMD.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> AMD seems to be saying that it falls way below 90% though even if it's not being reported that way. If it only drops to 90%, it shouldn't even come close to the 5% default balanced in terms of watts but its extremely close.


I haven't thoroughly tested it, but it does seem to be dropping below 90%. The lowest my 1700 hit was 2.6ghz with ~1.1v, where as the default balance plan hit lows of 1.5ghz and ~0.4 to 0.8v. Currently testing other things, but I will check more later. I'm not quite sure what the point of putting the minimum processor state so high is, but I'm sure they have their reason. As far as I can tell all it did was increase my power usage, and did nothing for performance; with respect to the minimum processor state, as I've sinced reduced it to 5% and still get the same performance using the Ryzen plan.


----------



## HavocInferno

so, I just noticed my vcore not going below 1v in idle, and turns out if you change the P2 State to have lower idle clocks, the idle vcore isnt dropped as much. with default idle state, vcore jumps between 0.6v and 1.090v. and wattage is often just 10W.

now it gets interesting. with the AMD Plan and now default idle state, vcore does indeed drop (and then every odd update jump up to 1.4v P0 vcore), but also the power draw in idle is the same as with a custom P2 state, or sometimes even more. Meaning thats where I can see a definitive discrepancy. I mean, cpu package power is 14-16W in both power plans, but CPU+SOC is 20-30W with the AMD plan then and just 10-15W with the Windows Balanced plan.

I dont know what to think of the AMD plan. Someone with more time on their hands needs to check performance influence...


----------



## Scotty99

All i know is some games i play show a testable/repetable increase from performance power plan, and you say in the next windows version there is no minimum processor state in that plan? Not sure i can deal with an overclock that stays at max clocks at all times tbh.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> All i know is some games i play show a testable/repetable increase from performance power plan, and you say in the next windows version there is no minimum processor state in that plan? Not sure i can deal with an overclock that stays at max clocks at all times tbh.


Minimum Processor state can be added to the High Performance plan, it would simply require a registry edit. I do not know the exact registry file/location so I cannot help you with this however.

*The AMD plan allows you to adjust the minimum processor state still


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Minimum Processor state can be added to the High Performance plan, it would simply require a registry edit. I do not know the exact registry file/location so I cannot help you with this however.
> 
> *The AMD plan allows you to adjust the minimum processor state still


What do you mean by amd plan?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What do you mean by amd plan?


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> so, I just noticed my vcore not going below 1v in idle, and turns out if you change the P2 State to have lower idle clocks, the idle vcore isnt dropped as much. with default idle state, vcore jumps between 0.6v and 1.090v. and wattage is often just 10W.
> 
> now it gets interesting. with the AMD Plan and now default idle state, vcore does indeed drop (and then every odd update jump up to 1.4v P0 vcore), but also the power draw in idle is the same as with a custom P2 state, or sometimes even more. Meaning thats where I can see a definitive discrepancy. I mean, cpu package power is 14-16W in both power plans, but CPU+SOC is 20-30W with the AMD plan then and just 10-15W with the Windows Balanced plan.
> 
> I dont know what to think of the AMD plan. Someone with more time on their hands needs to check performance influence...


The problem is we are using software solutions to measure something that is really can't. HWinfo polls every 2 seconds at default. We need it to pull every 1/1000 of a second. 2000x faster.

I don't have a 1000hz monitor to even see the numbers changing...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


*** lol!

Gonna try this now.


----------



## Scotty99

Nvm im a derp.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So eh, my clocks are stuck at 3800 on this amd power plan, havent dropped from that once.


Read the last 3 pages. We've discussed this. Its not actually stuck. Even AMD explains in on the link I gave you.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Read the last 3 pages. We've discussed this. Its not actually stuck. Even AMD explains in on the link I gave you.


Ya i jumped the gun on my reply lol. Of all the pages to skip i skipped the past few with actual info /facedesk


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nvm im a derp.


???

Going by the power numbers I see at the wall, even HP is down volting, so with this just being a slightly relaxed HP mode it should sorta be the best of both worlds overall. Slightly less power saving than Balanced, slightly less performance than HP.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> ???
> 
> Going by the power numbers I see at the wall, even HP is down volting, so with this just being a slightly relaxed HP mode it should sorta be the best of both worlds overall. Slightly less power saving than Balanced, slightly less performance than HP.


No i realized that min processor state is 90% in AMD plan, thus my edit.

That said, my CPU hasnt come down from 3800mhz at all, shouldnt it be going to like ~3000 at idle?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i realized that min processor state is 90% in AMD plan, thus my edit.
> 
> That said, my CPU hasnt come down from 3800mhz at all, shouldnt it be going to like ~3000 at idle?


If you're overclocking with the Pstate method, apparently there are some other users reporting the same behavior. With everything left at default my cpu clock will drop to 2.6ghz with the default AMD plan. It's probably going to be some time before all settings/offset overclocks work properly between the windows and bios updates.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i realized that min processor state is 90% in AMD plan, thus my edit.
> 
> That said, my CPU hasnt come down from 3800mhz at all, shouldnt it be going to like ~3000 at idle?


Maybe it is....???

Although it's possible there is no pstate for 90%


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> If you're overclocking with the Pstate method, apparently there are some other users reporting the same behavior. With everything left at default my cpu clock will drop to 2.6ghz with the default AMD plan. It's probably going to be some time before all settings/offset overclocks work properly between the windows and bios updates.


Ya im using P states to overclock, how would you suggest i set my overclock with this new AMD power plan?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya im using P states to overclock, how would you suggest i set my overclock with this new AMD power plan?


Well if we are going by the watts at the wall, it doesn't looks like you really have to, at least in terms of power savings.

What I will need to test is:

1) If I create a 90% pstate, will HWinfo report that for the new idle on the AMD plan. Since, if I set the min state to something lower in the advanced settings it does downclock, I would assume it would.
2) For fixed voltage or 1 pstate overclock (where it doesn't downclock or downvolt), is it still auto downvolting/clocking in the background. This would be tests at the wall compared to otherwise identical setups that do downclock at idle.

FYI, reducing the min processor state to match balanced gives identical power draw at the wall.


----------



## Scotty99

This AMD plan actually uses more power than default high performance on my system lol. 19w vs 24w at idle.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This AMD plan actually uses more power than default high performance on my system lol. 19w vs 24w at idle.


in HWinfo?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> in HWinfo?


Aye, cpu package power.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Aye, cpu package power.


Hm. Mine doesn't really change. What bios are you running?

What's your overclock again?

Same thing, without a kill-a-watt it's hard to say using software.


----------



## Scotty99

Someone in another forum mentioned something about platform timer resolution, could that be another part of the problem some people are seeing in games? Maybe some games arent requesting the fastest 1ms available?

Just as an aside.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Hm. Mine doesn't really change. What bios are you running?
> 
> What's your overclock again?
> 
> Same thing, without a kill-a-watt it's hard to say using software.


3800.

All i did for my overclock was set offset volts to 3125 and change FID to 98 in P state 0, save and exit bios. For now im gonna leave it on the AMD plan, cause well i gotta trust they put some effort into this.

My bios is latest, 2.0 i think?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 3800.
> 
> All i did for my overclock was set offset volts to 3125 and change FID to 98 in P state 0, save and exit bios. For now im gonna leave it on the AMD plan, cause well i gotta trust they put some effort into this.
> 
> My bios is latest, 2.0 i think?


Just checked the power usage for fixed voltage and fixed clock.

Fixed voltage: 67.1w
Fixed clock: 64.4w (wattage was .00125 lower due to different voltages being available)

So it looks like having a fixed clock, literally speaking, is impossible on Ryzen since it will downvolt itself to CC states (You can disable cstates in the BIOS though I never did).

Fixed volts does actually fix the volts, but it does appear to still downclock the cores since the power is still pretty close.

Honestly this is great news. Pstates made my overclocks require more voltage to be stable. This means I can lower the volts, increase my power saving, and actually not lose anything.

63.2w on Balanced (50% core park)
64.4w on Fixed Clocks (wattage was .00125 lower due to different voltages being available)
64.7w on Ryzen Balanced
65.0w on HP
67.1w on Fixed Volts


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Just checked the power usage for fixed voltage and fixed clock.
> 
> Fixed voltage: 67.1w
> Fixed clock: 64.4w (wattage was .00125 lower due to different voltages being available)
> 
> So it looks like having a fixed clock, literally speaking, is impossible on Ryzen since it will downvolt itself to CC states (You can disable cstates in the BIOS though I never did).
> 
> Fixed volts does actually fix the volts, but it does appear to still downclock the cores since the power is still pretty close.
> 
> Honestly this is great news. Pstates made my overclocks require more voltage to be stable. This means I can lower the volts, increase my power saving, and actually not lose anything.
> 
> 63.2w on Balanced (50% core park)
> 64.4w on Fixed Clocks (wattage was .00125 lower due to different voltages being available)
> 64.7w on Ryzen Balanced
> 65.0w on HP
> 67.1w on Fixed Volts


Hmm maybe i should try manual volts too lol. When you enter volts are you doing it in the section past memory timings, or in the box that shows up after you select "manual clocks and volts" at the top of the OC tweaker page?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm maybe i should try manual volts too lol. When you enter volts are you doing it in the section past memory timings, or in the box that shows up after you select "manual clocks and volts" at the top of the OC tweaker page?


Fixed volts was in the memory setting, fixed clocks was in at the top


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Fixed volts was in the memory setting, fixed clocks was in at the top


Aite cool, wasnt sure what the box was at the top of the page lol.

Gonna mess with this now that the new power plan is out, even tho i wont be seeing volts come down at idle i at least am confident AMD expects people to be overclocking with fixed and not P states.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Aite cool, wasnt sure what the box was at the top of the page lol.
> 
> Gonna mess with this now that the new power plan is out, even tho i wont be seeing volts come down at idle i at least am confident AMD expects people to be overclocking with fixed and not P states.


I actually see the vcore dropping when using fixed clocks. Let me know if you do too.


----------



## bluej511

Forgot Siege had a benchmark so did a quick test between both power modes. Averages are pretty much identical but that doesn't tell the story, the mins are quite a bit different in a couple scenes. Will need further investigation, will try with creators update with the game mode on/off (although not sure that works on steam/uplay/origin games)


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I actually see the vcore dropping when using fixed clocks. Let me know if you do too.


Ok so i havent tried fixed volts yet, but using offset voltages and 3800 clocks volts only come down to 1.216 at idle (boost to 1.248 at load) but the clocks dont move at all, 3800 whole time. Are your clocks coming down at all at idle with fixed volts+ clocks with amd balanced plan?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok so i havent tried fixed volts yet, but using offset voltages and 3800 clocks volts only come down to 1.216 at idle (boost to 1.248 at load) but the clocks dont move at all, 3800 whole time. Are your clocks coming down at all at idle with fixed volts+ clocks with amd balanced plan?


This is overclocking and voltage with the manual controls at the top of the BIOS. Clocks stay the same, but the vcore drops at idle.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> This is overclocking and voltage with the manual controls at the top of the BIOS. Clocks stay the same, but the vcore drops at idle.


Hmm weird, i wonder why offset volts isnt coming down at idle  I mean it is but barely, 1.216

I guess i will try fixed, but not sure what to set LLC at.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok now i am baffled how you are getting volts to come down at idle. Just did fixed volts, 1.248 at idle nothing going on lol. We have the same board, *** lol. Yes im on the AMD plan.

http://i.imgur.com/hpfvky1.png]


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm weird, i wonder why offset volts isnt coming down at idle  I mean it is but barely, 1.216
> 
> I guess i will try fixed, but not sure what to set LLC at.


Well it's possible it is and just not being reported. It also depends on how you define idle. I use LLC 2 usually.

Having this site open and HWinfo and nothing else drops the voltages according to HWinfo. Adding in the Blizzard launcher and it no longer drops even though the CPU usage is like 1.5%. Idling with a page open on IGN (one with no videos playing) and it jumps around .5-1.1v

I'm sure having it downclock in balanced mode would use less energy in these low power situations, but it does save power compared to HP. So pick your battles?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok now i am baffled how you are getting volts to come down at idle. Just did fixed volts, 1.248 at idle nothing going on lol. We have the same board, *** lol. Yes im on the AMD plan.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hpfvky1.png]


Fixed volts makes it so it won't change volts. I'll take a picture of my exact settings for you lol


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Well it's possible it is and just not being reported. It also depends on how you define idle. I use LLC 2 usually.
> 
> Having this site open and HWinfo and nothing else drops the voltages according to HWinfo. Adding in the Blizzard launcher and it no longer drops even though the CPU usage is like 1.5%. Idling with a page open on IGN (one with no videos playing) and it jumps around .5-1.1v
> 
> I'm sure having it downclock in balanced mode would use less energy in these low power situations, but it does save power compared to HP. So pick your battles?


Check my screenshot above, yours is at .8v at idle mine sits at 1.248 and doesnt move from that number. Also using llc lvl 2


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Check my screenshot above, yours is at .8v at idle mine sits at 1.248 and doesnt move from that number. Also using llc lvl 2


I am not using fixed volts. Just fixed clocks.







Pstates are the default ones created when set the overclock like in the first image. Just including it so you see what it looks like. No changes to pstates.


----------



## yendor

@Scotty99 wouldn't it make more sense for you to test the amd power profile vs the windows balanced profile in your most common application that gets hammered by win's power profile?
Savings at idle and recognizable downclocking/volting are nice but for anyone who's got issues with balanced profile and gaming... .


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I am not using fixed volts. Just fixed clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pstates are the default ones created when set the overclock like in the first image. Just including it so you see what it looks like. No changes to pstates.


I still dont get it lmao. I have the exact same settings as you, all i have changed besides multi and voltage at the top of the page is LLC, its all on auto just like yours. My idle volts at 1.248, does not go below that.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> @Scotty99 wouldn't it make more sense for you to test the amd power profile vs the windows balanced profile in your most common application that gets hammered by win's power profile?
> Savings at idle and recognizable downclocking/volting are nice but for anyone who's got issues with balanced profile and gaming... .


Sure but im just trying to figure out how he is getting normal idle voltage with the AMD plan. I dont care about clocks tbh (i trust AMD has those figured out in this new plan)(, just dont understand why my volts wont come down.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I still dont get it lmao. I have the exact same settings as you, all i have changed besides multi and voltage at the top of the page is LLC, its all on auto just like yours. My idle volts at 1.248, does not go below that.


First thing, are you using HWiNFO64 v5.50-3130?

Second thing, what is your current Total CPU Usage as reported by HWinfo? For me it's under 1%.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> First thing, are you using HWiNFO64 v5.50-3130?
> 
> Second thing, what is your current Total CPU Usage as reported by HWinfo? For me it's under 1%.


Yes and yes lol. 0.2% as im typing this.

My volts will not go below 1.248, no idea why. Like i said i am on 2.0 bios, i reset to default saved and went back into bios, only three things i touched were clocks and volts at top of the page, and LLC set to 2.

http://i.imgur.com/oIwI0Ln.png

When i post it directly its hard to read, but you can see my total CPU usage, HWinfo version number, and CPU voltage in this screenshot.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yes and yes lol. 0.2% as im typing this.
> 
> My volts will not go below 1.248, no idea why. Like i said i am on 2.0 bios, i reset to default saved and went back into bios, only three things i touched were clocks and volts at top of the page, and LLC set to 2.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/oIwI0Ln.png
> 
> When i post it directly its hard to read, but you can see my total CPU usage, HWinfo version number, and CPU voltage in this screenshot.


Huh, then no idea. Maybe the way the 1700 reports is different then 1700X.

Did run some quick CPU Mark tests at each preset. Fresh reboot, all in a row. Slight but predictable differences.

Balanced

Ryzen

HP


I'd be happy to test something else.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Have you tried to new Power Plan yet?


How did you get it to install even? I just get an error message.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> How did you get it to install even? I just get an error message.


Did you check to see if it already installed? I get that message when I try to install it again.


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, nothing showed up in Power Options. Just have the Windows default power options plus my Bitsum Highest Performance option.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Did you check to see if it already installed? I get that message when I try to install it again.


Same here.


----------



## Scotty99

Quick question for people, when you select AMD balanced plan do your idle volts go up as well?

3.8ghz overclock:
Windows balanced-.912v
AMD balanced-1.216

Default bios settings:
Windows balanced-.832
AMD balanced-.1.088

Is this expected behavior?


----------



## ShiftyJ

What would the Vcore offset be for 1.4v on a 1700 using Pstates?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, nothing showed up in Power Options. Just have the Windows default power options plus my Bitsum Highest Performance option.


You could try redownloading, but wouldn't be surprised if it's coded to be the 4th power profile and the fact you have 4 already is giving you error. Hence me getting the same when I try to reinstall now that I have 4.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You could try redownloading, but wouldn't be surprised if it's coded to be the 4th power profile and the fact you have 4 already is giving you error. Hence me getting the same when I try to reinstall now that I have 4.


Now that makes sense to me. Stupid programmers with little minds. I see reports of other similar failures over in the ROG Crosshair thread stating failure too.


----------



## Scotty99

Hate to ask again but lol, could someone just toggle between AMD balanced plan and windows balanced to check if idle volts are going up?

Im not worried about my clockrates not moving as that is related to my P state overclock, but no matter what i do in the bios AMD balanced plan is always using (far) more idle voltage than windows balanced. I get that high idle volts arent dangerous or anything , and at idle AMD power plan is only ~4w more power draw but id just still like to see "normal" idle voltage occuring.

I would write this off as a sensor bug but every single program i have on my PC shows that AMD balanced plan is using far higher voltage at idle than windows balanced is.

The reason i ask is this:
The AMD Ryzen™ Balanced power plan still permits aggressive power management. There should be little difference between the OEM Balanced and the Ryzen Balanced plan. We're interested in your feedback!

I dont call a .2+ difference in idle voltage "little" lol. If this was one program reporting this id write it off, but i have 6 monitoring tools on my PC and they all tell me the same thing.


----------



## krdvg

Thanks for the AIO suggestions guys (sorry my question and answers I got must be 100 pages back by now). Foolishly after getting a reply from Arctic that they have AM4 brackets handy, I ordered their Liquid Freezer 240 and sent them a copy of my invoice. This was on Monday. Now, I have all the parts and the cooler, but no sign of that damn bracket
















So, another quick question, will a dumb air cooler like cooler master T2 or T4 suffice for a week or two for the 1700x till I get that bracket? Any other suggestions that I can quickly get from Prime one-day shipping?


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> Thanks for the AIO suggestions guys (sorry my question and answers I got must be 100 pages back by now). Foolishly after getting a reply from Arctic that they have AM4 brackets handy, I ordered their Liquid Freezer 240 and sent them a copy of my invoice. This was on Monday. Now, I have all the parts and the cooler, but no sign of that damn bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, another quick question, will a dumb air cooler like cooler master T2 or T4 suffice for a week or two for the 1700x till I get that bracket? Any other suggestions that I can quickly get from Prime one-day shipping?


those coolers should be more the enough if you are not planing on doing some high voltage OC during that period^^


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> Thanks for the AIO suggestions guys (sorry my question and answers I got must be 100 pages back by now). Foolishly after getting a reply from Arctic that they have AM4 brackets handy, I ordered their Liquid Freezer 240 and sent them a copy of my invoice. This was on Monday. Now, I have all the parts and the cooler, but no sign of that damn bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, another quick question, will a dumb air cooler like cooler master T2 or T4 suffice for a week or two for the 1700x till I get that bracket? Any other suggestions that I can quickly get from Prime one-day shipping?


Most high end air coolers rival your basic 240mm AIO/CLC. They dissipate the same amount of TDP and therefore the temps are very similar. Even pushing a 360mm custom loop rad you won't see much of a decrease in cpu temps, GPUs are the ones that benefit massively from watercooling.


----------



## Decoman

I have a question for anyone with an Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero board:

When turning on the PSU only, the RGB LED lighting on the motherboard is turned on, but I am wondering, if you install a graphics card with RGB LED lighting, will the rgb led lighting on the card ALSO turn on when flipping the ON switch on the PSU?

The reason why I am asking is that, I have an unfinished build, and never having booted up my computer (yet), having my ROG Rx 480 gfx card installed, when turning on the powersupply, the rgb led's on the card doesn't start up, like the rgb led lighting does on the motherboard. I am thinking that, the machine might have to boot up at least once, to have the RGB LEDs on the gfx card to kick in, when flipping the ON button on the powersupply.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Most high end air coolers rival your basic 240mm AIO/CLC. They dissipate the same amount of TDP and therefore the temps are very similar. *Even pushing a 360mm custom loop rad you won't see much of a decrease in cpu temps,* GPUs are the ones that benefit massively from watercooling.


For these chips and even X99, that is true.

I just switched rads to a Blackice 480GTX with 4K Nidec fans. Even at full fan speed, temps don't change.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For these chips and even X99, that is true.
> 
> I just switched rads to a Blackice 480GTX with 4K Nidec fans. Even at full fan speed, temps don't change.


Oh even on z97 and z270 there's not much difference between a 240 custom loop and air cooler, i know, i tried both haha. My NH-U14S at 1.1v would do 54°C then with a custom loop and 240mm rad it went down to like 49°C or something, after a delid and running bare die, it ran at 1.2v same temps. The mounting for bare die is less then optimal (tested with pressure paper) but it was alright. Thats package temps btw, i had one core that ran at like 43°C lol.


----------



## HaykOC

Cant get anything above 2400mhz stable on my 1800X with MSI Titanium. Using the 3200mhz CL14 g.skill Flare X kit. Wont boot at all above 2400.

Tried leaving timings/voltage on auto and also adjusting to match the A-XMP Profile (because they dont work yet on this board). Neither would boot. Attempted both at stock CPU speeds and at 3.8ghz with a Vcore of 1.375. BIOS Version 1.3
Any advice?


----------



## navjack27

clock gen clock gen, you need a clock gen

*to the tune of sex bomb by tom jones*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Cant get anything above 2400mhz stable on my 1800X with MSI Titanium. Using the 3200mhz CL14 g.skill Flare X kit. Wont boot at all above 2400.
> 
> Tried leaving timings/voltage on auto and also adjusting to match the A-XMP Profile (because they dont work yet on this board). Neither would boot. Attempted both at stock CPU speeds and at 3.8ghz with a Vcore of 1.375. BIOS Version 1.3
> Any advice?


You need to do everything manually, maybe give it a tad more dram voltage and boot dram voltage if you have that option.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You need to do everything manually, maybe give it a tad more dram voltage and boot dram voltage if you have that option.


Not seeing a boot DRAM Voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

Then DRAM Voltage. Give it a good 1.45V DRAM VTT 0.75V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> Thanks for the AIO suggestions guys (sorry my question and answers I got must be 100 pages back by now). Foolishly after getting a reply from Arctic that they have AM4 brackets handy, I ordered their Liquid Freezer 240 and sent them a copy of my invoice. This was on Monday. Now, I have all the parts and the cooler, but no sign of that damn bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, another quick question, will a dumb air cooler like cooler master T2 or T4 suffice for a week or two for the 1700x till I get that bracket? Any other suggestions that I can quickly get from Prime one-day shipping?


Its good for a week or two as long as you eventually get it. My max Cinebench R15 stable freq went up 100Mhz switching from Wraith Spire to Corsair H100i. So you definitely want to get that AIO on it eventually.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> If I bought the 4266 kit (19, 19, 19, 39)
> 
> Instead of the 3200 kit (14, 14, 14, 34)
> 
> Would I be able to set it to 3200 MHZ manually with even lower timings? _maybe 10, 11, 11, 26?_


3200 13-13-13 should be possible.


----------



## mus1mus

3200 won't accept CL 13







At least not yet., Will default to 14-13-13.


----------



## rt123

Hmnn. I did hear something about it not liking odd numbers for mem timings, but then I saw people running 11-11-11 so thought it was fixed. Guess not.


----------



## mus1mus

Depends on the straps used.

AFAIK, Even Clocks like 3200, 2666, accepts only Even CL.


----------



## HavocInferno

afaik anything >2666 strap will round up the CL, so if they are running CL11, then they might be using up to the 2666 strap and getting the rest via bclk.
like idk, 2666 strap with 120 bclk would be 3200, and could theoretically run CL11.

ed: or what mus1mus said. but it's to do with the straps.


----------



## rt123

Yes they were using lower straps. Makes sense. Thanks guys.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Jesus, Ryzen still cant run with higher speed RAM? Any indication on how much longer it will take?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Jesus, Ryzen still cant run with higher speed RAM? Any indication on how much longer it will take?


Huh of course it can haha. Plenty of people (including myself) are using straps 2933/3200, quite a few more people are doing it (and then some) using bclk overclocking. Me im stuck at 2933 no matter what, 3200 is a no go no matter what. It seems more cpu dependent though then BIOS dependent.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then DRAM Voltage. Give it a good 1.45V DRAM VTT 0.75V


For VTT do you mean 2.75? According to my BIOS 2.5 is the default (min 1.24). 1.36v dram and 2.55 VTT let me boot at 3200 cl14 and finish firestrike ultra.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> so.. if we set affinity manually, the CCX issue could be reduced, right?..


It will still do nothing for applications that have inter-thread traffic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Jesus, Ryzen still cant run with higher speed RAM? Any indication on how much longer it will take?


Probably May.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Jesus, Ryzen still cant run with higher speed RAM? Any indication on how much longer it will take?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh of course it can haha. Plenty of people (including myself) are using straps 2933/3200, quite a few more people are doing it (and then some) using bclk overclocking. Me im stuck at 2933 no matter what, 3200 is a no go no matter what. It seems more cpu dependent though then BIOS dependent.
Click to expand...

3200 14-14-14-34 1T on my end with 2x8GB sticks, can run 4x8GB at 3200 18-16-16-39 1T.


----------



## nrpeyton

How do we exactly calculate a set of "correct" timings. (regardless if the silicon lottery gave us something fast enough or not)?

So for example, I have 2133 MHZ RAM my original timing is:

11, 12, 12. 30, 48, 1T. the fourth number (tRAS 30), is it an equation of the first three numbers? Then the 48 a further equation of tRAS + something else??

The only decent online "guide" I could find (which was quite extensive) claims that the third number is the sum of the first three. But in the case of the sticks above, it clearly is not.

And just looking at timings on any sticks available shows this isn't the case.

Is there a correct equation, i.e. only certain sequences work?

Surely I could take a mediocre kit (2400) and O/C it to 3000. *'If'* i knew how to calculate every timing, "perfectly"?

I mean if you look at some of the G.SKILL kits. Some of the speeds are obsurd, lol.. i mean 4200++ haha.
While other DDR4 will only run at 2400?? I understand binning but margins between silicon can't be that bad?

The timings on that 4200++ kit are also ridiculous. Sure i seen a something in the high 20's.
Is it a scam? Are we all being conned? The 2400 kit with timings of 9 is selling for 60 bux. While the other was selling for 300 bux.

Are we really just paying for an efficient, but "lackluster to mediocre" binning process and *"well" programmed timings?*

What if a stick was manufactured to only ever be 2400 to meet an order.. and only ever tested at that speed? Or a speed above it. But actually still capable of much faster? Could there be really slow sticks out there that are actually capable of going much, much faster?


----------



## gupsterg

How I see it is manufacturer's are going to use the best stuff for higher clocked sets or tighter timings ones. And the lower speed stuff will be the stuff that didn't reach those targets. You may get lucky, but I reckon higher chance you won't.

I had Corsair 2400MHz C14 2x 4GB single sided RAM, Hynix IC. Loosened it to C18 even and pumped 1.35V into it from default 1.2V. Using only 2666MHz strap I'd have random errors in HCI Memtest.

Crucial 2400MHz C16 2x 4GB, which I class as "mediocre" with Micron IC, AFAIK you got no chance of OC.

G.Skill 3200MHz C14 2x 8GB, worked upto 2933MHz on one CPU and another 3200MHz. Not got more out of them yet, which I reckon is CPU IMC limitation on my sample perhaps.

Even The Stilt recently posted in C6H OC thread that all Samsung B Die sticks are not the same, in that the sticks he had from x company were not as good as y.


----------



## rt123

Gskill B-die is usually the best. And there's little variation between the quality of ICs between the different bins from Gskill. I have good 3200C14 kit that's better than some 4266C19 kits. Just need to bin.


----------



## XEKong

Anyone that installed the Ryzen power plan, did you notice if your gpu is not idling down as before? I woke up this morning to higher fans spinning in the gpu, and the clocks were staying elevated mute than usual. My Nitro fury was clocked at 854 with nothing open on the desktop. The only app with cpu usage at the time was defender. I restarted the pc and the clocks settled down for a little while, but idle temps were still elevated. I had to leave for work and did not have time to investigate farther.


----------



## gupsterg

@rt123

No doubt there mate







. Really pleased with my set







_and_ best of all I nabbed on a real crazy price in Feb 17







. I posted this deal on HUKD recently, my G.Skill were ~10% more







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> For VTT do you mean 2.75? According to my BIOS 2.5 is the default (min 1.24). 1.36v dram and 2.55 VTT let me boot at 3200 cl14 and finish firestrike ultra.


Haha. My mistake.

The half VDIMM Value. Give it a tiny bump over the half of VDIMM.

@gupsterg

I have some Micron kit here. Dual rank though. I might try them again with Giga's new BIOS.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have a question for anyone with an Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero board:
> 
> When turning on the PSU only, the RGB LED lighting on the motherboard is turned on, but I am wondering, if you install a graphics card with RGB LED lighting, will the rgb led lighting on the card ALSO turn on when flipping the ON switch on the PSU?
> 
> The reason why I am asking is that, I have an unfinished build, and never having booted up my computer (yet), having my ROG Rx 480 gfx card installed, when turning on the powersupply, the rgb led's on the card doesn't start up, like the rgb led lighting does on the motherboard. I am thinking that, the machine might have to boot up at least once, to have the RGB LEDs on the gfx card to kick in, when flipping the ON button on the powersupply.


I don't think it will light up on DC power. My light strips don't and they are connected to the board directly, so I would assume the GPU would be even less likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Anyone that installed the Ryzen power plan, did you notice if your gpu is not idling down as before? I woke up this morning to higher fans spinning in the gpu, and the clocks were staying elevated mute than usual. My Nitro fury was clocked at 854 with nothing open on the desktop. The only app with cpu usage at the time was defender. I restarted the pc and the clocks settled down for a little while, but idle temps were still elevated. I had to leave for work and did not have time to investigate farther.


Haven't noticed that on my end, though I have mine sleep after an hour. I'll check on it. AMD cards should behave about the same.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I have some Micron kit here. Dual rank though. I might try them again with Giga's new BIOS.


We got new AGESA on C6H today







, so far so good for me.

Mus1mus give @bluej511 a nudge, so he might try the new UEFI and see if he gain 3200MHz, isn't listening to me







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> We got new AGESA on C6H today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so far so good for me.
> 
> Mus1mus give @bluej511 a nudge, so he might try the new UEFI and see if he gain 3200MHz, isn't listening to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Even tried 1.45 and 1.45 its instant code 15 but ill give it a go. Gonna remove the cmos battery and power cable for a while let it fully clear then ill flash it and clear cmos again then try it.


----------



## mus1mus

You should!









I have been dealing with that shizz trying.


----------



## gupsterg

Oh god @mus1mus he's here, we better stop posting about him!







.

@bluej511 perhaps try one stick mate. Just curious if new AGESA is helping or not. If I had my other CPU I would have tried it, but posted it yesterday.


----------



## chew*

For those of you stuck at 2933 on ref clock boards i highly suggest 2933 divider and 105-106 bclk.

It has more to do with am4 advanced mem training than anything.

I have more memory on the way but for now im sticking with dual rank just because.....single rank is easy and boring to me. Dual rank is offering a challenge


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Gskill B-die is usually the best. And there's little variation between the quality of ICs between the different bins from Gskill. I have good 3200C14 kit that's better than some 4266C19 kits. Just need to bin.


I would not lay claim to that...

We found a very big difference between 2 speed bins.

Seems 14-14-14-3200 is one of the (weaker) bins.


----------



## keikei

Hey guys,

should i expect to hit 3200 ram speeds on this setup?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chew*

I have not seen the carbon in action but i have seen it being one of the most returned and on clearance at microcenter.

The asus prime x370 pro imo is the most solid well built well priced mainstream board imo.

My only gripe is since i have not tested latest bios in is imc/mem stressing i found 3200 was not up to snuff on known good 3200+ cpu and memory.

Newer bios untested but i am almost certain it was bios related...32m performance was extremely good so i think they were running a tight ship on subtimings on a rather old agesa/microcode.

I reported and preety sure they fixxed it with the newer agesa/microcode.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not lay claim to that...
> 
> We found a very big difference between 2 speed bins.
> 
> Seems 14-14-14-3200 is one of the (weaker) bins.


I am yet to count this as a weak sample. At least not yet. Til a 7700K is on my table.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have not seen the carbon in action but i have seen it being one of the most returned and on clearance at microcenter.
> 
> The asus prime x370 pro imo is the most solid well built well priced mainstream board imo.
> 
> My only gripe is since i have not tested latest bios in is imc/mem stressing i found 3200 was not up to snuff on know good 3200+ cpu and memory.
> 
> Newer bios untested but i am almost certain it was bios related...32m performance was extremely good so i think they were running a tight ship on subtimings.
> 
> I reported and preety sure they fixxed it.


I've been hit and miss with asus (albeit, ive only had a cheapo board experience with them). The ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 is also on my radar considering it supposedly supports 3200 speeds. The more premium boards seem to be out of stock. I may need to do some further searching perhaps. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on the straps used.
> 
> AFAIK, Even Clocks like 3200, 2666, accepts only Even CL.


Depends on the board and settings here's the only shot I could find of CL 13 on my stick most likely 2400 divider then run up with BCLK


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For these chips and even X99, that is true.
> 
> I just switched rads to a Blackice 480GTX with 4K Nidec fans. Even at full fan speed, temps don't change.


All of the watercooling stuff I had was from my 9590 rig. On my 1700, I have everything set to a quieter setting and its glorious. I didn't realize how everything was ramped up so often on my old rig until I replaced the stuff and could actually hear.

Now without my pump and fans spinning so fast, I've been quickly introduced to coil whine.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not lay claim to that...
> 
> We found a very big difference between 2 speed bins.
> 
> Seems 14-14-14-3200 is one of the (weaker) bins.


Binned close to 60 B-die kits myself (on Skylake/Kabylake). What bin you get has very little impact on the overall OC result.
My best non wazza kit comes from 3200C14 (4133 12-11-11+ on Kaby). Also have good (2nd to my best) wazza kit from the same bin.

I know you are very experienced Ocer, but trust me for B-die, XMP means very little. I've had tried almost 1 kit of every Gskill B-die spec since they came out in Dec 2015.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I've been hit and miss with asus (albeit, ive only had a cheapo board experience with them). The ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 is also on my radar considering it supposedly supports 3200 speeds. The more premium boards seem to be out of stock. I may need to do some further searching perhaps. Thanks for the input.


Huh. Funny that a B350 board supports 3200 when the X370 Killer boards only officially hit 2933. Same manufacturer...

Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 doesn't hit 3200 either.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Huh. Funny that a B350 board supports 3200 when the X370 Killer boards only officially hit 2933. Same manufacturer...
> 
> Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 doesn't hit 3200 either.


I did notice that. There is another 370 board with the 3200 speed option, but its soldout. What exactly is the main difference between the B350 and X370 chipsets?

*nvm, Xfire/SLI support.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I did notice that. There is another 370 board with the 3200 speed option, but its soldout. What exactly is the main difference between the B350 and X370 chipsets?


SLI is the big one, but looking at ASRock's website it does look like you'll have less control over your board since there are less sensors.

Probably wouldn't heavily overclock either since it has only 9 VRM, but something like 3.8ghz should be doable.

2nd M.2 slot is SATA only if that matters. No wifi either. Realtek ethernet vs Intel. Small stuff.

Overall it's a nice board.


----------



## bardacuda

Does anyone know where to find a win7x64 driver for the onboard LAN for the asus prime pro? I downloaded all the win7 drivers from the ASUS support site, including chipset and turbolan, but windows still isn't picking it up.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a win7x64 driver for the onboard LAN for the asus prime pro? I downloaded all the win7 drivers from the ASUS support site, including chipset and turbolan, but windows still isn't picking it up.


Hmmm, when I installed mine I used the mobo drivers from the website... I don't remember doing anything special. Silly question, but you did extract all of them right?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a win7x64 driver for the onboard LAN for the asus prime pro? I downloaded all the win7 drivers from the ASUS support site, including chipset and turbolan, but windows still isn't picking it up.


tried this?

Intel I211


----------



## bardacuda

That is exactly what I needed sakae, thanks!









And it was on the CD which I didn't even think of. Durrrrr


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That is exactly what I needed sakae, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was on the CD which I didn't even think of. Durrrrr


lol.. now we found out the use of driver CD


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I've been hit and miss with asus (albeit, ive only had a cheapo board experience with them). The ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 is also on my radar considering it supposedly supports 3200 speeds. The more premium boards seem to be out of stock. I may need to do some further searching perhaps. Thanks for the input.


Im not saying asrock is crap...i like the taichi....

My opinion is the k4 is a "miss" though...

I think the best overall price quality mainstream so far is prime x370 pro.


----------



## Timur Born

Some more information on Tctl offset and throttling (based on CH6 + 1800X):

- Offsets are not applied over 95C Tctl.
- If an offset shoots Tctl over 95C then the offset is dialed back quickly to match Tctl = 95C.
- As real CPU temperature keeps rising the offset decreases accordingly to match 95C.
- When real CPU temperature increases over 95C Tctl increases accordingly without offset.

- "Soft" throttling (down to around x30) is applied when Tctl + offset = 95C. The higher the real CPU temp increases towards 95C the more soft throttling is applied.
- "Hard" throttling (down to x0.5) is applied when real CPU temp hits 95C.

- Emergency temperature shutdown on my CH6 happens when SIO CPU temp hits 110C, Tctl can increase to slightly higher than SIO CPU over 95C. I saw 113C Tctl before shutdown hit.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Binned close to 60 B-die kits myself (on Skylake/Kabylake). What bin you get has very little impact on the overall OC result.
> My best non wazza kit comes from 3200C14 (4133 12-11-11+ on Kaby). Also have good (2nd to my best) wazza kit from the same bin.
> 
> I know you are very experienced Ocer, but trust me for B-die, XMP means very little. I've had tried almost 1 kit of every Gskill B-die spec since they came out in Dec 2015.


I have not but so far....AMD RYZEN only testing. We are finding 3600 15-15-15 kits to be superior to 3200 14-14-14.....

Maybe its the SPD flash...

Maybe its the binning of current models.

I have no clue....these are just our findings on currently purchased hardware


----------



## MrPerforations

i got a 1700 and the carbon installed, should I reinstall os or stay with the old install as it has booted np?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have not but so far....AMD RYZEN only testing. We are finding 3600 15-15-15 kits to be superior to 3200 14-14-14.....
> 
> Maybe its the SPD flash...
> 
> Maybe its the binning of current models.
> 
> I have no clue....these are just our findings on currently purchased hardware












Could also be due to the batch of ICs on the 3600C15 kit vs 3200C14, certain date codes were great overclockers. SEC 619 from last year (2016, week 19) was especially good.
Its probably long gone from retail right now.

In my testing, stock SPD means next to nothing, its just a lottery no matter the bin (atleast for benching). I will try RAM OC on my Ryzen soon, got it setup 2 days ago. I have my prebinned 3000C14, 3200C14 & 3600C17 kits. Let's see if I can find some discernible variance that I didn't see on Kaby. It is definitely possible.


----------



## keikei

Welp, i'll be joining the club soon. Parts should come in next week. I havent done an entire system build since ivy bridge. Should be fun.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> For VTT do you mean 2.75? According to my BIOS 2.5 is the default (min 1.24). 1.36v dram and 2.55 VTT let me boot at 3200 cl14 and finish firestrike ultra.


No you should NOT be at 2.55v for VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise). It should default to half your DRAM voltage.

1.2v RAM = 0.6v VTTDDR default
1.35v RAM = 0.675v VTTDDR default

You must be talking about a different VTT voltage if you have it on 2.55v.


----------



## devilhead

i have 4266mhz ram, found for the same price as 3200 (14-14-14-34), so it runs no problem 3200-14-14-14--34(tryed 12-12-12-28 no good, whatever voltage), even 3400-14-14-14-34 boots, but nothing more








need better bios


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> No you should NOT be at 2.55v for VTTDDR (first setting in Tweaker's Paradise). It should default to half your DRAM voltage.
> 
> 1.2v RAM = 0.6v VTTDDR default
> 1.35v RAM = 0.675v VTTDDR default
> 
> You must be talking about a different VTT voltage if you have it on 2.55v.


Yeah my mistake. I think it mightve been VPP, and its at 2.55, havent set it to 2.75. Although I still dont see a VTT anywhere in there, will look again when I get home


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could also be due to the batch of ICs on the 3600C15 kit vs 3200C14, certain date codes were great overclockers. SEC 619 from last year (2016, week 19) was especially good.
> Its probably long gone from retail right now.
> 
> In my testing, stock SPD means next to nothing, its just a lottery no matter the bin (atleast for benching). I will try RAM OC on my Ryzen soon, got it setup 2 days ago. I have my prebinned 3000C14, 3200C14 & 3600C17 kits. Let's see if I can find some discernible variance that I didn't see on Kaby. It is definitely possible.


Cool deal. I would be interested to know. 3733 bin did not impress us.


----------



## MrPerforations

wow, not clocked it or changed the ram speed, but its a much better quality than the fx, can see and feel it.









just booted 3200mhz cl16 cheap stuff. passed ibt avx on very high.


----------



## XEKong

Just found out, it's definitely not the power plan that caused GPU temp increase. It was the new GPU drivers, reverted back to old drivers and the problem fixed itself.


----------



## nycgtr

Incase it hasn't been mentioned. If you live near a Microcenter.

50 off any mobo with a 1700
100 off any mobo with a 1700x or 1800x.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Incase it hasn't been mentioned. If you live near a Microcenter.
> 
> 50 off any mobo with a 1700
> 100 off any mobo with a 1700x or 1800x.


jelly


----------



## lightofhonor

Ok, so I know this chart will probably look like crap on mobile, but tested power usage at idle at all 4 power options. Averages are an average of high and low as my tools only measure down to the .001 Kwh a total power used would take several hours per setting at least for the numbers to differentiate. 3.8ghz @ 1.225v



Kinda what we expected overall seeing what PCPer showed as the differences between each setting.



Ryzen Balanced is more tuned HP mode. I'll take the power savings, but kind of a misnomer.

Haven't seen any tangible benefits in my testing, but I don't play any of the games they mention.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Ok, so I know this chart will probably look like crap on mobile, but tested power usage at idle at all 4 power options. Averages are an average of high and low as my tools only measure down to the .001 Kwh a total power used would take several hours per setting at least for the numbers to differentiate. 3.8ghz @ 1.225v
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda what we expected overall seeing what PCPer showed as the differences between each setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Balanced is more tuned HP mode. I'll take the power savings, but kind of a misnomer.
> 
> Haven't seen any tangible benefits in my testing, but I don't play any of the games they mention.


Hmm.. I am torn on whether to stick with balanced or go with Ryzen balanced. Less than $2 a year though difference and AMD claims quite a bit of performance upside...


----------



## rjeftw

Whoa, stopped paying attention to this about 1400 posts ago, just got caught up... Still really looking forward to more updates and the platform maturing... going to hold off buying another board/ram for now.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm.. I am torn on whether to stick with balanced or go with Ryzen balanced. Less than $2 a year though difference and AMD claims quite a bit of performance upside...


That's assuming you leaving it on 24hr a day, so if you turn it off at night or whatever the difference will be less.

Although if you use it a lot for low power tasks, Balanced would save you a bit there too.

With these chips, decreasing your speeds 100mhz would save you just as much a year as balanced







probably more.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Depends on the board and settings here's the only shot I could find of CL 13 on my stick most likely 2400 divider then run up with BCLK


what is your PLL voltage for that BCLK and,did u rise any other one?ty ?


----------



## Scotty99

I still want to know why my volts go up so much with AMD plan lol.

Side note, i just got got my dell 165hz gsync display and im having a bit of an orgasm.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I still want to know why my volts go up so much with AMD plan lol.
> 
> Side note, i just got got my dell 165hz gsync display and im having a bit of an orgasm.


Just dont get it on the monitor, I hear that stuff is hard to get off


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I still want to know why my volts go up so much with AMD plan lol.
> 
> Side note, i just got got my dell 165hz gsync display and im having a bit of an orgasm.


Yeh, 1440p 100+ Hz is gorgeous. I like that it lets you get the best out of both cinematic AAA games in terms of image quality and competitive/MMO games where you can push the frames.


----------



## Scotty99

I am really happy that i dont find text and stuff to be too small, windows and app scaling is doing a good job









Its still gonna take some getting used to of course, but im really liking it so far. Only downside is GPU using about 100w more in games, but that was expected coming from a 60hz vsync panel lol. Glad i picked this GPU, even at 70c the fan is sub 1200 rpm cant even hear my PC at full load.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone else having trouble installing the new power plan? wont install on mine at all but I think it could be because I'm using an Enterprise version (not that it should matter right?).

Aside from that I'm pretty happy with my rig, still have yet to put it through it's paces but RAM's running at 2400MHz C14 no problem (haven't pushed higher yet), CPU runs stock at manual volts 1.35v and so far only goes as high as 1.375 on full load running Cinebench which is pretty good considering I'm on a B350 board with no options like LLC. Only other problem I've see is the board seems to be registering the GPU at 8x not 16x but seems to be running at the right speed.


----------



## bardacuda

Just some stock benches...mostly for my own future reference. I was reading ~170W at the wall under full stress in IBT Maximum (with two idling R9 290s in the system also). That should equate to ~150W total output with this PSU. The efficiency of this is chip is amazing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19120292

https://valid.x86.fr/gxiufq

Jim Keller is my hero


----------



## Scotty99

Set that thing to 3.8 already, i get 19400 in cpuz multi.


----------



## bardacuda

Soon....


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble installing the new power plan? wont install on mine at all but I think it could be because I'm using an Enterprise version (not that it should matter right?).
> 
> Aside from that I'm pretty happy with my rig, still have yet to put it through it's paces but RAM's running at 2400MHz C14 no problem (haven't pushed higher yet), CPU runs stock at manual volts 1.35v and so far only goes as high as 1.375 on full load running Cinebench which is pretty good considering I'm on a B350 board with no options like LLC. Only other problem I've see is the board seems to be registering the GPU at 8x not 16x but seems to be running at the right speed.


Do you already have 4 power options?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Set that thing to 3.8 already, i get 19400 in cpuz multi.


Huh. Mine is higher. Lol

Edit- probably RAM


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Do you already have 4 power options?


Nope stock 3 options.

After the UAC warning it does nothing... tried god knows how many times even tried the "Add or remove a provisioning package" installer thing which did nothing. Turned on the developer mode and still nothing.

The only thing I haven't tried is disabling the driver signature enforcement but that shouldn't be needed in this case.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Nope stock 3 options.
> 
> After the UAC warning it does nothing... tried god knows how many times even tried the "Add or remove a provisioning package" installer thing which did nothing. Turned on the developer mode and still nothing.
> 
> The only thing I haven't tried is disabling the driver signature enforcement but that shouldn't be needed in this case.


Should be obvious but I have to ask, windows 10, yes? Lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Should be obvious but I have to ask, windows 10, yes? Lol


Windows 10 Enterprise N 2015 LTSB 64-Bit, I was thinking maybe because it's an Enterprise version it wasn't playing nice, wouldn't be the first time I've had compatibility issues.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya ram is my guess, im still at 2400.


----------



## HaykOC

Still a little confused on the temps for ryzen.
Looking at Ryzen Master, temps are getting into 88-92c after an hour of prime95 blend + furmark. stopped the test there. With the added 20C celcius to ryzen would this mean the temperature is closer to 72c when it reads as 92c? Temperature readings in BIOS add to the confusion when idle temps in BIOS display around 38-42, in ryzenmaster its 58-62 (with weird extremely short spikes to ~70c).
Currently running 4ghz at 3.75 cpu voltage, havent optimized voltage yet. 1800 X, MSI X370 Titanium.


----------



## MrPerforations

just as i got a new install of windows 10 updated, that dam creative labs sound blaster driver did not install correct and then refused to install unless i reboot, i did and it then repeated itself.


----------



## rt123

Some cold air (~5C fun) Vcore set to 1.468 in BIOS LLC2 H100i


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Still a little confused on the temps for ryzen.
> Looking at Ryzen Master, temps are getting into 88-92c after an hour of prime95 blend + furmark. stopped the test there. With the added 20C celcius to ryzen would this mean the temperature is closer to 72c when it reads as 92c? Temperature readings in BIOS add to the confusion when idle temps in BIOS display around 38-42, in ryzenmaster its 58-62 (with weird extremely short spikes to ~70c).
> Currently running 4ghz at 3.75 cpu voltage, havent optimized voltage yet. 1800 X, MSI X370 Titanium.


The difference between the bios reading and ryzenmaster suggest your bios is deducting the offset reported as tctl. Fairly certain ryzenmaster only reports tctl. Temps in that case are the lower set of numbers. Latest hwinfo would show you tctl , tdie (hwinfo's own deduction from tctl, not a real sensor) , and any other sensors your motherboard incorporates.
Remember, tctl is not a single sensor. It's a bunch of them in different spots that amd figured were important. And just how the number that's presented to us is calculated isn't laid out clearly. Averaged? Then there are spots with sensors hotter than that tctl reading. and probably hotter spots yet that amd doesn't consider critical.. though that's where secret sauce is probably applied.


----------



## jigzaw

W10 Creators update on Ryzen 7 1700 running Ryzen Balanced power plan


Using it for 3D CAD work 16 hours a day


----------



## chew*

*2x 16g Dual Rank PC 3200 @ 14-14-14-34*

Ok so its bench stable big deal right?


How about pretty damn brutal 13+ hours stress test stable?


----------



## SuperZan

Not much else to say but:


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> W10 Creators update on Ryzen 7 1700 running Ryzen Balanced power plan
> 
> 
> Using it for 3D CAD work 16 hours a day


What board do you have? Your memory scores are similar to mine.


----------



## jigzaw

Asrock AB350 Pro4. I left settings at auto, just set XMP for the RipjawsV to work faster than 1066 as it should.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zugzwanged*
> 
> Why is your ram running so slow?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> lol.. now we found out the use of driver CD


Wait... people still use optical drives and driver CDs?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Wait... people still use optical drives and driver CDs?


yes as per client request (master CD / DVD / BD), and no.. but quite useful when there's no internet access (like.. your first build and no laptop)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Wait... people still use optical drives and driver CDs?


Huh yea Audio CDs sound better then MP3s duh lol.

I dont have my 7.1 system installed yet.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Huh yea Audio CDs sound better then MP3s duh lol.
> 
> I dont have my 7.1 system installed yet.


but not as good as hi-res audio files


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> but not as good as hi-res audio files


Most FLAC files are identical to audio CDs, sometimes better if the CD is a great master. High-res audio still isnt used much unfortunately.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Most FLAC files are identical to audio CDs, sometimes better if the CD is a great master. High-res audio still isnt used much unfortunately.


it's used on recording and mastering stage


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it's used on recording and mastering stage


SACDs pretty much which no one ever bought lol.


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

Micron sir?











EDIT:

Even on Z170, I wasn't able to clock these chips to 3200.



Timings are ugly, but what can you expect?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> SACDs pretty much which no one ever bought lol.


SACD is kinda overrated.. there's controversy if they're better or not than PCM counterparts for now.. I do listen to SACD but there's no way we could use SACD format (DSD / DXD) on recording and mastering stage.. no way..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> SACD is kinda overrated.. there's controversy if they're better or not than PCM counterparts for now.. I do listen to SACD but there's no way we could use SACD format (DSD / DXD) on recording and mastering stage.. no way..


True, but its pretty much the same quality as hr audio, to me its another niche from Sony and i doubt it will pick up but i hope it does.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> True, but its pretty much the same quality as hr audio, to me its another niche from Sony and i doubt it will pick up but i hope it does.


yes.. just in different way of conversion method.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yes.. just in different way of conversion method.


And file sizes are INSANE. Id need a 1tb HDD just for DSD 256 music haha. Honestly though most people can't tell a difference, i have pitch perfect hearing and even a fan slightly out of balance in my case with a dozen fans, ill hear that one over every other one. Drives me nuts.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And file sizes are INSANE. Id need a 1tb HDD just for DSD 256 music haha. Honestly though most people can't tell a difference, i have pitch perfect hearing and even a fan slightly out of balance in my case with a dozen fans, ill hear that one over every other one. Drives me nuts.


damn that's awesome
i can't hear that dreadful awfully good


----------



## bardacuda

Did anyone get 'Cool n' Quiet' to work on the ASUS Prime Pro?
Seems I only have 3 options for vcore which are Auto, Manual, and Offset.
Manual and offset both seem to disable CnQ even if I leave FID alone.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Micron sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Even on Z170, I wasn't able to clock these chips to 3200.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings are ugly, but what can you expect?


Nice







.

The Crucial kit I spoke about at the time are 2400MHz C16







, at least the G.Skill set you have in 1st image is better bin of Micron 2400MHz C15







. Yeah the timings sure do get high latency with them, so again it boils down to get something differing if OC'ing







.


----------



## sakae48

does hynix crap on OC or just a bad one on me?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Crucial kit I spoke about at the time are 2400MHz C16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , at least the G.Skill set you have in 1st image is better bin of Micron 2400MHz C15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah the timings sure do get high latency with them, so again it boils down to get something differing if OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Better binned? I don't think so. The other Micron kits I have tried are better on Intel. This ones not used for a reason.









TBH, even latency numbers are not too bad considering it's CAS 20.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does hynix crap on OC or just a bad one on me?


I have some Hynix here I might test. Just boils down to tweaking I believe.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better binned? I don't think so. The other Micron kits I have tried are better on Intel. This ones not used for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, even latency numbers are not too bad considering it's CAS 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Hynix here I might test. Just boils down to tweaking I believe.


cant boot to 2933 even on CL18.. or it's actually either my board or IMC or both or even all of my things were bad?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> cant boot to 2933 even on CL18.. or it's actually either my board or IMC or both or even all of my things were bad?


Board plays a part.


----------



## 1TM1

It's a lottery. My Hynix M-die runs well at 3200-16 when paired with 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X. Another pair only did 2666. TridentZ PART # F4-3200C16D-16GTZB. Same behavior on Prime X370-Pro and on Crosshair VI.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Board plays a part.


let's hope it's just the BIOS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> It's a lottery. My Hynix M-die runs well at 3200-16 when paired with 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X. Another pair only did 2666. TridentZ PART # F4-3200C16D-16GTZB. Same behavior on Prime X370-Pro and on Crosshair VI.


now i feels bad to not to buy 3200 one...


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> let's hope it's just the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i feels bad to not to buy 3200 one...


2933-14 vs 3200-16 is negligible.
http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259/4#F6v4ipw0jXMq54im.99
That said, I was able to find Crosshair VI board at Microcenter and manager allowed me to trade up, so even with 3200-16 my benches are same (or a bit lower) than what I had with 1700X on X370-Pro with memory running at 2933-14.
I am reading that the Windows update about to be rolled out further decreases latency, and so does the 1004 AGESA microcode about to be implemented in BIOS. So 2933 is very very good.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> 2933-14 vs 3200-16 is negligible.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259/4#F6v4ipw0jXMq54im.99
> That said, I was able to find Crosshair VI board at Microcenter and manager allowed me to trade up, so even with 3200-16 my benches are same (or a bit lower) than what I had with 1700X on X370-Pro with memory running at 2933-14.
> I am reading that the Windows update about to be rolled out further decreases latency, and so does the 1004 AGESA microcode about to be implemented in BIOS. So 2933 is very very good.


i wish i could go with 2933.. now i run at 2666 CL14 on 2400 CL16 kit


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i wish i could go with 2933.. now i run at 2666 CL14 on 2400 CL16 kit


All I am saying is that even buying 3200-14 is not a guarantee. I tried 3200-14 Ripjaws and they only worked at 2666. There will be more tested memory kits with time, and maybe do an upgrade later.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> All I am saying is that even buying 3200-14 is not a guarantee. I tried 3200-14 Ripjaws and they only worked at 2666. There will be more tested memory kits with time, and maybe do an upgrade later.


yeah.. it seems like not all board could accept >2933 for now..


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

Okey dokey







.

@sakae48

Me and a few C6H owners have noted some CPUs will not do higher RAM speed with current firmware, etc. We had all same hardware and swapped between CPUs only. I had one where it would do 2933MHz and other 3200MHz.

The >0079 Elmor released yesterday have a few new options in ROM which have helped some gain higher RAM speed. Highlighted in OP of thread in my sig, section *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing* > *C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ProcODT plus other settings to aid gaining RAM Speed*.


----------



## sakae48

@gupsterg i'm not running on C6H so.. no such option









i might just replace the CPU then.. *hoping got the better one instead of worst one*


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Wait... people still use optical drives and driver CDs?


Only if you're cool like me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I did notice that. There is another 370 board with the 3200 speed option, but its soldout. What exactly is the main difference between the B350 and X370 chipsets?
> 
> *nvm, Xfire/SLI support.


I would say there are 3 main differences.

-Quality and number of VRMs/phases
-SLI support (Crossfire is supported on B350)
-PCI-E lanes available to the 2nd video card

Basically if you want high overclocks (3.9+GHz) and/or using more than 1 GPU you should get X370.

If you are not overclocking, or not clocking too high (<3.8GHz), and you want to use only 1 nVidia cards, or 1 AMD card (or crossfire 2 AMD cards and are okay with having reduced PCI-E lanes that go through the chipset instead of directly piped to the CPU) then the B350 is good on a budget.

Still wondering if anyone was able to use 'Cool n' Quiet' or whatever it's called (have their CPU volts/clocks drop during idle/low load) on the ASUS Prime X370 when overclocking.

@sakae48, @LazarusIV, @chuck216? Anyone?

@chew*?


----------



## gupsterg

I've had 2x R7 1700, differing batches, the newer batch did 3200MHz.

SpecChum has also grabbed same batch of R7 1700 as the one that does 3200MHz for me. So it will be interesting to see how his "tests".

I was tempted to try a 3rd, as decent promo currently £285, 1st was £320, 2nd £299. But then I'm thinking I may wait a while and see how a real later CPU is.

On the batch code first 2 digits denote year, second 2 digits week. So if you view the DB the range IIRC is 4th week to 9th so far, we're not even buying CPU with March stamp yet AFAIK.


----------



## keikei

Hey Guys,

is there a consensus as to the better OS, Win7 or Win10 for Ryzen?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Only if you're cool like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there are 3 main differences.
> 
> -Quality and number of VRMs/phases
> -SLI support (Crossfire is supported on B350)
> -PCI-E lanes available to the 2nd video card
> 
> Basically if you want high overclocks (3.9+GHz) and/or using more than 1 GPU you should get X370.
> 
> If you are not overclocking, or not clocking too high (<3.8GHz), and you want to use only 1 nVidia cards, or 1 AMD card (or crossfire 2 AMD cards and are okay with having reduced PCI-E lanes that go through the chipset instead of directly piped to the CPU) then the B350 is good on a budget.
> 
> Still wondering if anyone was able to use 'Cool n' Quiet' or whatever it's called (have their CPU volts/clocks drop during idle/low load) on the ASUS Prime X370 when overclocking.
> 
> @sakae48, @LazarusIV, @chuck216? Anyone?


+ less USB port and SATA on B350

mine didnt reduce the clock speed but reduce the vcore and park unused cores on balanced setting

as comparison (chrome 5 tabs + fb2k) :
-fuel save mode : 111~115W, 12 threads parked
-balanced mode : 110~117W, 12 threads parked
-ryzen balanced mode : 114.8~117W, 0 thread parked
-high performance mode : 116~125W, 0 thread parked


----------



## MrPerforations

well, had it two days, its corrupted my game installs, its broken software raid and returned a formatted drive as raw and now it says that my drive is 2tb when its 160gb and I cant delete the partition or format the drive, so I so far think my new rig is total ****.


all setting are stock and ram is at 2133.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> + less USB port and SATA on B350
> 
> mine didnt reduce the clock speed but reduce the vcore and park unused cores on balanced setting
> 
> as comparison (chrome 5 tabs + fb2k) :
> -fuel save mode : 111~115W, 12 threads parked
> -balanced mode : 110~117W, 12 threads parked
> -ryzen balanced mode : 114.8~117W, 0 thread parked
> -high performance mode : 116~125W, 0 thread parked


I'm not so much concerned about total power draw, I just don't want to OC and have my VCORE constantly at 1.4 or whatever.
I tend to leave my rig on 24/7 and most of the time am not doing anything too CPU intensive so I'd like my CPU to auto-downvolt when it's not under load.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> well, had it two days, its corrupted my game installs, its broken software raid and returned a formatted drive as raw and now it says that my drive is 2tb when its 160gb and I cant delete the partition or format the drive, so I so far think my new rig is total ****.
> 
> 
> all setting are stock and ram is at 2133.


Fresh installation or recycled OS ?


----------



## MrPerforations

fresh install of 10 off of a usb, my ssd is working fine, but had games corrupt on drives that are in raid and drive that was single.
the one that thinks its 2tb I cant do anything with..... tried disk management and I cant uninstall the device to see if it will reset.
the recycled install worked fine before i decided to reinstall.
please help if you can.

i just tried to uninstall the device and it did, but drive is still stuck thinking its 2tb and in gpt format.


----------



## eddiechi

"On the batch code first 2 digits denote year, second 2 digits week. So if you view the DB the range IIRC is 4th week to 9th so far, we're not even buying CPU with March stamp yet AFAIK."'

Which numbers denote week? Trying to determine why 1 of 5 1700x will not hit 3200 with same Hynix ram on C6H..... The only Malaysia chip I have had out of 7 chips total is the 1700........



This last chip (1700x) is only one that won't hit 3200 w/ all default settings.... the rest(1-1800x, 1-1700, 4 - 1700x) hit 3200 in both Aorus Gaming 5 and C6H w/ Corsair Hynix 2 x 8GB.

Nevermind - don't know why I overlooked the 1707....... which is the same on all 7 chips


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *2x 16g Dual Rank PC 3200 @ 14-14-14-34*
> 
> Ok so its bench stable big deal right?
> 
> How about pretty damn brutal 13+ hours stress test stable?


Nice - paving the way for others who want to run ram configs such as you have.
I was curious how mine compared - FWIW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On the batch code first 2 digits denote year, second 2 digits week. So if you view the DB the range IIRC is 4th week to 9th so far, we're not even buying CPU with March stamp yet AFAIK.


Where is the database? Can I look up my Ryzen batch by its serial number?


----------



## 1TM1

My bench seems to run slightly faster after disabling HPET.
If your latency is too high or FPS too low it may be because HPET got enabled in Windows. By default it is disabled. It may have been turned on to use Ryzen Master. Disabling it may or may not help.
To disable HPET, use a command (as admin) bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (then reboot).
To enable HPET, use a command (as admin) bcdedit /set useplatformclock true (then reboot).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice - paving the way for others who want to run ram configs such as you have.
> I was curious how mine compared - FWIW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes but chew* didn't have to do all the hard work you did.

I mean there was that brutal 15 minutes of set up time.


----------



## mus1mus

Patience and hardwork is really needed for this platform. Especially when going out of spec.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hey all....just thought I would drop by to get a opinions.

I want to do a Ryzen build. I don't think I warrant a 8c/16t chip really. I also don't plan on any heavy OC'ing. I am currently running a [email protected](MSI Z87G45) daily driver.

This is what I am thinking about atm:

Motherboard: MSI Tomahawk B350 Arctic

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144028

RAM G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16gb 3600

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232194

I'm pretty sure I won't get 3600mhz with this RAM, but it should be decent.

As for which CPU.....not really sure yet. Will be the R5 1600 or 1600X. I'm leaning toward the 1600x.

That should bring the total in around 500.00(US).

Is this worth upgrading to, or should I hang on a little longer? FYI, I do quite a bit of gaming and light video editing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice - paving the way for others who want to run ram configs such as you have.
> I was curious how mine compared - FWIW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but chew* didn't have to do all the hard work you did.
> 
> I mean there was that brutal 15 minutes of set up time.
Click to expand...

It was a pretty intense 15 minutes though....









He's doing something I haven't dared to even try however - with the amount of ram he is using.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Patience and hardwork is really needed for this platform. Especially when going out of spec.


You are quite correct . I haven't the patience for much of it, particularly the ram tuning.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I won't get 3600mhz with this RAM, but it should be decent.
> I do quite a bit of gaming and light video editing.


Multithreaded score is important for video encoding. Either 8 or 6 core should do fine. Your selected motherboard should work well.
Memory overclock seems to depend more on CPU and also on BIOS. I have seen memory at 3200 with the 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X .
If you can get 3600 for about the same price as 3200 then go for it. Otherwise you will need to wait several months for BIOS updates for it to (maybe) run faster.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Multithreaded score is important for video encoding. Either 8 or 6 core should do fine. Your selected motherboard should work well.
> Memory overclock seems to depend more on CPU and also on BIOS. I have seen memory at 3200 with the 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X .
> If you can get 3600 for about the same price as 3200 then go for it. Otherwise you will need to wait several months for BIOS updates for it to (maybe) run faster.


Well....the reason I chose that set is because after the latest MSI bios update, it picked-up the 3200 on boot.
Quote:


> Wow! Today I was an April fool and pushed my luck and turned on the A-xmp profile for my ram as it was running at 2133mhz. And now that ram is happily running at 3200mhz with it's rated timings, just as the qvl suggested it would.


That is from the MB review on Newegg. He doesn't state what CPU. Has to be a R7 though.

I mean, I would like to go cheap(not in quality wise per say).







I'm open to suggestions on RAM. The 3200 sets are a bit cheaper.

Timing 16-16-16-36 152.00
Timing 16-18-18-38 135.00

I really think I'm locked into the board, unless I get berated by users somewhere. lol


----------



## webhito

Hey fellas, I got a c6h with my 1800x, wanted to know what turbo speeds should be as my 1800x is not breaking 3.6 on any cores at all.
It does downclock fine however to 2.0.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hey fellas, I got a c6h with my 1800x, wanted to know what turbo speeds should be as my 1800x is not breaking 3.6 on any cores at all.
> It does downclock fine however to 2.0.


What are your cpu temps?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> What are your cpu temps?


Cpu tctl reports 52c tops under load.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Multithreaded score is important for video encoding. Either 8 or 6 core should do fine. Your selected motherboard should work well.
> Memory overclock seems to depend more on CPU and also on BIOS. I have seen memory at 3200 with the 1800X and only 2933 with 1700X .
> If you can get 3600 for about the same price as 3200 then go for it. Otherwise you will need to wait several months for BIOS updates for it to (maybe) run faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Well....the reason I chose that set is because after the latest MSI bios update, it picked-up the 3200 on boot.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Today I was an April fool and pushed my luck and turned on the A-xmp profile for my ram as it was running at 2133mhz. And now that ram is happily running at 3200mhz with it's rated timings, just as the qvl suggested it would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is from the MB review on Newegg. He doesn't state what CPU. Has to be a R7 though.
> 
> I mean, I would like to go cheap(not in quality wise per say).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on RAM. The 3200 sets are a bit cheaper.
> 
> Timing 16-16-16-36 152.00
> Timing 16-18-18-38 135.00
> 
> I really think I'm locked into the board, unless I get berated by users somewhere. lol
Click to expand...

As a B350 Tomahawk owner, don't expect to be able to do 4GHz with the board. At 1.3Vcore 3.9GHz I saw over 100C on the back of the PCB around the VRMs. Going beyond that is above what I am comfortable but if/when a WB is made for the board I could see it being pushed further...

Note: I am using a water cooler so the airflow over the VRM heatsink is not ideal.


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks for the info.









I don't really plan on OC'ing...only to make a few benchmark record runs. I mean even on my 4770k I sit just 100mhz over the boost of 3.9. For BM runs I can get to 4.5/4.6 without much work though.

So I would probably just keep it about the same +100mhz over boost. I think that should be fairly easy...then again, the last AMD chip I had was a Duron 800!


----------



## bardacuda

Just a few preliminary benches/tests (this is literally the first multiplier and vcore adjustment I tried). Again, mostly for my own future reference (and for @Scotty99







). Just trying to get a feel for stability/temps/etc. Not necessarily stable. The only "stability" tests were 5 runs IBT @ Max (13890MB), and 20 mins of Prime 95 @ 512/1024 FFT, 12288MB

BIOS 0515 Settings:
- CPU: 3800MHz (152 FID / 8 DID) @ 1.350V
- LLC: Level 1 VCore, Level 1 VSoC
- RAM: 2400MHz 12-12-12-32 @ 1.25V
- Everything else: Auto

Afterburner Settings:
- Vcore: +25
- Power Limit: +50%
- Core Clock: 1075MHz
- Mem Clock: 1350MHz

21°C ambient room temperature. 82W total system draw at the wall @ idle (Cool n' Quiet not working).
System specs in signature.

IBT run:
- Speed: 170 179 GFlops
- Total system draw: 258 265W
- CPU: 61.3 62.8°C, VRM: 5456°C, Chokes: 7276°C
- VRM heatsink is midly warm to the touch but not at all uncomfortable (too reflective to get a good reading with IR thermometer I think)

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pic of system to get an idea of cooling:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Choke Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







VRM Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







HWiNFO:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CPU-Z Benchmark:
- Single Thread: 2224
- Multi Thread: 19534

http://valid.x86.fr/uxwxrt

FireStrike run:
- Graphics score: 23957, Test1: 112.96 FPS, Test2: 96.64 FPS
- Physics score: 20450, Test: 64.92 FPS
- Combined score: 7052, Test: 32.80 FPS
- Overall: 18931

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19142864

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot w/ GPU-Z/Afterburner:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Result webpage:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Valley run (Extreme HD preset):
- FPS: 110.6
- Score: 4628
- Min FPS: 15.7
- Max FPS: 174.4

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot of Afterburner/HWiNFO:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Result:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










RAM doesn't seem to want to go above 2400MHz







Guess I'm waiting for BIOS/AGESA updates ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

https://valid.x86.fr/uxwxrt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hey all....just thought I would drop by to get a opinions.
> 
> I want to do a Ryzen build. *I don't think I warrant a 8c/16t chip really. I also don't plan on any heavy OC'ing. I am currently running a [email protected](MSI Z87G45) daily driver.*
> 
> This is what I am thinking about atm:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> That should bring the total in around 500.00(US).
> 
> Is this worth upgrading to, or should I hang on a little longer? FYI, I do *quite a bit of gaming* and *light video editing*.


You probably won't see any benefit in most games going to a 6-core Ryzen. It will definitely be faster in video encoding though. Whether it's worth upgrading is a personal choice.


----------



## chew*

What memory are you using?

I think what you guys are missing most importantly of all...

Memory is linked to fabric....

Fabric increase may need a small bump in SOC...

If your memory can do 3200 but your fabric cant at default soc.....xmp will not work..3200 will not work...

1.00 for 3200 1.05 for 3400 conservative not ****** bumps in voltage apply here...

Last but not least quite often if i set cpu speed and mem speed try to post....i fail...

If i set cpu save reboot set mem save reboot = success


----------



## Scotty99

@bardacuda, its ok my mem stuck at 2400 as well lol. Got my 3200 cheap so being patient.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> What memory are you using?
> 
> I think what you guys are missing most importantly of all...
> 
> Memory is linked to fabric....
> 
> Fabric increase may need a small bump in SOC...
> 
> If your memory can do 3200 but your fabric cant at default soc.....xmp will not work..3200 will not work...
> 
> 1.00 for 3200 1.05 for 3400 conservative not ****** bumps in voltage apply here...
> 
> Last but not least quite often if i set cpu speed and mem speed try to post....i fail...
> 
> If i set cpu save reboot set mem save reboot = success


I am using this memory:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I tried playing with the memory before anything else.
I left the CPU at stock, set timings to something pretty loose (like 20-20-20-42), set Vcore to 1.35, SOC to 1.05, VDDR to 1.4, and VTTDDR to 0.7.
Then I raised to 2400, did a 20 min Prime95 test, and IBT test, using settings in above post. It passed. Then I raised to 2666 and it wouldn't boot at all.
I tried all higher frequencies too in case there was a hole. No dice. I think I even tried 1.1 and 1.2 SOC at one point too...don't remember. It was last night and I was tired.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I am using this memory:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried playing with the memory before anything else.
> I left the CPU at stock, set timings to something pretty loose (like 20-20-20-42), set Vcore to 1.35, SOC to 1.05, VDDR to 1.4, and VTTDDR to 0.7.
> Then I raised to 2400, did a 20 min Prime95 test, and IBT test, using settings in above post. It passed. Then I raised to 2666 and it wouldn't boot at all.
> I tried all higher frequencies too in case there was a hole. No dice. I think I even tried 1.1 and 1.2 SOC at one point too...don't remember. It was last night and I was tired.


Ok i can say this much...have not flashed latest yet but prime x370 is running a very tight ship on subtimings.

I could not pass 3200 imc/memory testing. I could run 3200...but only 2933 passed my imc/mem stress test.

I will look into it again and report back to asus see if they can add/fix what i requested.


----------



## bardacuda

I noticed when I booted the very first time on stock 0502 BIOS there were settings for all the subtimings. I don't see them anymore on 0515 though.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I noticed when I booted the very first time on stock 0502 BIOS there were settings for all the subtimings. I don't see them anymore on 0515 though.


no worries i am on it. I like the board. Once 3200 is sorted it will be perfect...as of now its not 100% though but still the best mainstream imo. Performance @ 2933 is extremely good due to them running a tight ship. They just need to find a balance so 3200 works to...


----------



## bardacuda

I'm not worried about it. I think it will get sorted out eventually. Just reporting my findings so far (and I haven't gone very far yet...just got up and running yesterday). My memory is dual rank so I wasn't expecting much anyway.

I'm very happy with the board otherwise. It was the absolute cheapest X370 board when I first started looking, but I think the KillerSLI and Fatality K4 are slightly less now...but I wasn't keen on their pwm solution anyway.

EDIT: Oh and the GT5...same thing goes for that as the ASRock boards mentioned.
All the cheaper boards had VRM setups that I wasn't interested in...and the extra PCI-E lanes on X370 is nice to have anyway (and possibility of going SLI down the road is nice too).
All the more expensive boards didn't have enough going for them to justify the price for me. Choosing the board for this build was pretty straightforward.

EDIT2: So I just tried upping the multiplier and keeping everything else the same. Failed IBT with a crash after a few seconds at 3.9GHz, and then failed with an invalid result on the 3rd run at 3.85GHz. Looks like my very first setting might turn out to be my daily driver. Will do more extensive testing later. Credit for getting so close to being dialed in so quickly goes to all you guys and girls sharing your results over the last few weeks.

For now I'm going to try to push higher.


----------



## webhito

Turning on core performance boost unlocks the rest of the core speeds apparently, but also pushes the voltage over 1.5, using an offset seems to do little so it seems its still a little finicky. Has anyone here been able to keep the boost on without setting voltage to static?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Turning on core performance boost unlocks the rest of the core speeds apparently, but also pushes the voltage over 1.5, using an offset seems to do little so it seems its still a little finicky. Has anyone here been able to keep the boost on without setting voltage to static?


Once you OC the xfr goes out the window, and thats core performance boost. That should be set to auto by default but once you OC in auto mode its disabled.


----------



## eddiechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> @bardacuda, its ok my mem stuck at 2400 as well lol. Got my 3200 cheap so being patient.


Did u try that new DDR4 from NewEgg on sale last week? Is that stuck at 2400 also?


----------



## webhito

So, turning on core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Once you OC the xfr goes out the window, and thats core performance boost. That should be set to auto by default but once you OC in auto mode its disabled.


But that's the thing, nothing is being overclocked. I just leave it enabled and it takes my voltages to an extreme level, even with a negative offset of -0.100 it drops it close to 1.4v.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, turning on core
> But that's the thing, nothing is being overclocked. I just leave it enabled and it takes my voltages to an extreme level, even with a negative offset of -0.100 it drops it close to 1.4v.


Well once you changed offset theoretically thats overclocking. 1.5v under xfr is normal, my 1700x would hit 1.44 when boosting xfr, the 1800x goes higher. You wanna stop it boosting just change ur multiplier to 36-37 so you have all cores at 37 instead of one at 39-41.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Did u try that new DDR4 from NewEgg on sale last week? Is that stuck at 2400 also?


Ya the 4000 posted at 2933, but sent it back as it was more than double the price of the 3200 kit i got. Im sure it will hit 3200 eventually, or gskill will be sending me new memory


----------



## bardacuda

Oops I derped out in my testing. I was using too much RAM in IBT. I forgot about the quirks of running a linpack test....been awhile. It's like the Price is Right...you have to be as close as possible without going over.

IBT run:
- Speed: 170 179GFlops
- Total system draw: 258 265W
- CPU: 61.3 62.8°C, VRM: 54 56°C, Chokes: 72 76°C

Screencap:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well once you changed offset theoretically thats overclocking. 1.5v under xfr is normal, my 1700x would hit 1.44 when boosting xfr, the 1800x goes higher. You wanna stop it boosting just change ur multiplier to 36-37 so you have all cores at 37 instead of one at 39-41.


Ahh gotcha! That sure is pretty darn high considering they said the max they recommended was 1.45 ( I believe ). Thats out of their own specs lol.

Was worried I was doing something wrong and my board was pushing the chip too hard.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Ahh gotcha! That sure is pretty darn high considering they said the max they recommended was 1.45 ( I believe ). Thats out of their own specs lol.
> 
> Was worried I was doing something wrong and my board was pushing the chip too hard.


I think thats a continuous 1.45v boosting on and off over that wont do any harm.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think thats a continuous 1.45v boosting on and off over that wont do any harm.


Gotcha, much appreciated!


----------



## yendor

They added the caveat that 1.45 might reduce chip lifespan. It would be nice to know what data supported that or if it was just a reasonable fear of rampant overclockers breaking stuff and blaming amd.


----------



## hang10z

I was able to get my 1700X on an Asus Prime to run at 3200 14,14,14,34.

I have Gskill F4-3200C14-8GTZ, I set it to DOCP and manually set the SOC voltage at .9, it was running at .85 set on auto.




I have sinced overclocked the CPU to 3.8 as well. So far so good.


----------



## webhito

So, high performance and the released ryzen balanced power plan seem to be worse than the windows balanced one. If I turn on core enhancement and balanced I get a code 8 error. If I use high performance it works but with worse results than with core enhancement off.
Core enhancement on or off while using the ryzen or high performance plan yield the same results.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, high performance and the released ryzen balanced power plan seem to be worse than the windows balanced one. If I turn on core enhancement and balanced I get a code 8 error. If I use high performance it works but with worse results than with core enhancement off.
> Core enhancement on or off while using the ryzen or high performance plan yield the same results.


A bit odd, but you did change your offset so the code 8 is instability. The high performance is feeding BIOS voltage at all times, your offset is too low. If you're not overclocking, seriously just leave it all on AUTO dont mess with anything and dont worry about the slight over voltage.

Once you change offset you're pretty much OCing BUT if you didnt change your multiplier it might be trying to XFR with low voltage since you have it turned on, all auto or youll run into issues.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A bit odd, but you did change your offset so the code 8 is instability. The high performance is feeding BIOS voltage at all times, your offset is too low. If you're not overclocking, seriously just leave it all on AUTO dont mess with anything and dont worry about the slight over voltage.
> 
> Once you change offset you're pretty much OCing BUT if you didnt change your multiplier it might be trying to XFR with low voltage since you have it turned on, all auto or youll run into issues.


Everything is set to auto. Well, core enhancement is set to "enabled" everything else except ram speed is just as you say.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Everything is set to auto. Well, core enhancement is set to "enabled" everything else except ram speed is just as you say.


I thought you had your offset changed though.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I thought you had your offset changed though.


Did, until you corrected me earlier.
After that I left it auto to test it and see if it would boost properly while putting it through firestrike.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Did, until you corrected me earlier.
> After that I left it auto to test it and see if it would boost properly while putting it through firestrike.


A bit weird its crashing just changing power modes.


----------



## MrPerforations

can anyone help me please?,
yesterday i had a recycled os and a 3 disk raid working and the hardware working fine.
I reinstalled the os and now none of my sata drives work properly, each reboot one of them has corrupt, I can then reboot and reformat the drive and it them come back online, random drives , random boots.
i cant install anything on them as they corrupt, the ssd is working fine while this is going on?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> A bit weird its crashing just changing power modes.


Yep, totally agree.


----------



## bluej511

For anyone interested here's a comparison between me and my friends system (her system is rockin i know) but check out them physics score, 1700x keeping up.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11076899/fs/12235762

And all 3 power modes in firestrike physics. I'm still sticking to hp mode i think, although i may try it with creators update and see if theres any difference between hp and balanced then.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12265577/fs/12265585/fs/12265592


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> can anyone help me please?,
> yesterday i had a recycled os and a 3 disk raid working and the hardware working fine.
> I reinstalled the os and now none of my sata drives work properly, each reboot one of them has corrupt, I can then reboot and reformat the drive and it them come back online, random drives , random boots.
> i cant install anything on them as they corrupt, the ssd is working fine while this is going on?


It sounds like the drivers for your hd's or the raid or both did not correctly install. 3 maxtor 160 gb sata drives? What software did you set up the array with?


----------



## Caldeio

http://valid.x86.fr/zempw2
2933 cas 14 14 14 14 36 1.35v
3.825 at 1.25v

My memory has been giving me problems. (besides rgb software not working with aura lol took me awhile to get the lights back on and there 3600cas16)
It'll boot at 3200 cas 14 but I on a cold boot, at 1.35 dram volts, 2933 is good enough for now so I'm working on my cpu overclock first.
3.8 seems faster than my 4770k and I'm trying to lower the volts now. 1.25, or 1.248 with droop
Very cool chip and low volts?

Once I get a daily overclock dialed in, I'll see if I can hit 4.0 at 1.3volts.

Tomahawk arctic, isn't too bad. I still don't know which temp is for my vrms lol What is a good temp? 50c and under? They feel slighty warm the touch.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I'm so going to try this on my Crucial kit when I have the time (just hope the C6H bios is as decent on it as Gigabytes)


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zempw2
> 2933 cas 14 14 14 14 36 1.35v
> 3.825 at 1.25v
> 
> My memory has been giving me problems. (besides rgb software not working with aura lol took me awhile to get the lights back on and there 3600cas16)
> It'll boot at 3200 cas 14 but I on a cold boot, at 1.35 dram volts, 2933 is good enough for now so I'm working on my cpu overclock first.
> 3.8 seems faster than my 4770k and I'm trying to lower the volts now. 1.25, or 1.248 with droop
> Very cool chip and low volts?
> 
> Once I get a daily overclock dialed in, I'll see if I can hit 4.0 at 1.3volts.
> 
> Tomahawk arctic, isn't too bad. I still don't know which temp is for my vrms lol What is a good temp? 50c and under? They feel slighty warm the touch.


Don't be disappointed when you can't do [email protected] That would be a super amazing chip.

For reference, I am running [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] Ryzen hits a wall after 3.8ghz.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Don't be disappointed when you can't do [email protected] That would be a super amazing chip.
> 
> For reference, I am running [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] Ryzen hits a wall after 3.8ghz.


Haven't tried any higher yet (not sure if i want to) but heres mine at 3.8. Amazing voltages from mine.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It sounds like the drivers for your hd's or the raid or both did not correctly install. 3 maxtor 160 gb sata drives? What software did you set up the array with?


I'm was using the window disk management to create my raid.
the odd bit is that the three disk raid and ssd combo worked fine until I reinstalled the os.
I'm think it needs a sata driver of some sort, but I didn't install anything fancy when I used the old os install I just installed the drivers from msi web site as I don't have a dvd at this time.
I used msi web update and that installed the drivers for me this time.

main issue is that if I try to install to my hdd then it corrupts the install.

is it worth my while to try to reinstall the os again?

i think MSI stands for Massive Sata Instabilty ?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zempw2
> 2933 cas 14 14 14 14 36 1.35v
> 3.825 at 1.25v
> 
> My memory has been giving me problems. (besides rgb software not working with aura lol took me awhile to get the lights back on and there 3600cas16)
> It'll boot at 3200 cas 14 but I on a cold boot, at 1.35 dram volts, 2933 is good enough for now so I'm working on my cpu overclock first.
> 3.8 seems faster than my 4770k and I'm trying to lower the volts now. 1.25, or 1.248 with droop
> Very cool chip and low volts?
> 
> Once I get a daily overclock dialed in, I'll see if I can hit 4.0 at 1.3volts.
> 
> Tomahawk arctic, isn't too bad. I still don't know which temp is for my vrms lol What is a good temp? 50c and under? They feel slighty warm the touch.


I can do [email protected]@1.365v and then we got to 4.0Ghz.......at 1.47v >.>


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I can do [email protected]@1.365v and then we got to 4.0Ghz.......at 1.47v >.>


Pretty much chip characteristics.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Haven't tried any higher yet (not sure if i want to) but heres mine at 3.8. Amazing voltages from mine.


You wouldn't know how amazing that chip is till you try IBT AVX.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty much chip characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know how amazing that chip is till you try IBT AVX.


I dont own an Intel chip to try INTEL burn test haha.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Finally got around to upgrading the ole' daily driver. 1800x - GSkill 3200CL14 @ 3200 16 - Crosshair vi 1.03.07 - EVO 960



I suppose I will get around to tweaking as time goes on, but sort of waiting on AMD to release a vid'ya card. I can't say that I ran into issues with the motherboard. No issues using the old backplate from EK (supreme HF gold), or RAM (using the recommended orientation depicted in the manual A2/B2 single rank DIMMS for 16g).

The temps being reported as +20c is janky and does me no good as I have all fan reporting via mobo disabled as I use an external controller.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I dont own an Intel chip to try INTEL burn test haha.


You can still use IBT. It's a decent little stability tool.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> You can still use IBT. It's a decent little stability tool.


Doesnt stress out the gpu with it though does it?


----------



## mus1mus

Leave your GPU OC to Heaven or Firestrike.

How hard can that be?

IBT AVX is cery good for these chips. Way better than anything else.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Leave your GPU OC to Heaven or Firestrike.
> 
> How hard can that be?
> 
> IBT AVX is cery good for these chips. Way better than anything else.


How boring, one program to do it all why not. Isn't 100% cpu usage still 100% cpu usage no matter what program you use? IBT might stress the cache more and not do it properly giving you cache whea errors? I have no clue, never use it same way i never used prime, obsolete and outdated stress testing software.

Which btw, stress testing for hrs on end isn't very good to begin with.


----------



## bardacuda

Everyone should just qualify their OC by stating which stability testing it has passed...otherwise it's apples and oranges.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How boring, one program to do it all why not. Isn't 100% cpu usage still 100% cpu usage no matter what program you use? IBT might stress the cache more and not do it properly giving you cache whea errors? I have no clue, never use it same way i never used prime, obsolete and outdated stress testing software.
> 
> Which btw, stress testing for hrs on end isn't very good to begin with.


Not 100% positive, but IBT probably uses different CPU instructions. Different loading/instructions types will affect stability and require more/less voltage.

You may have a great chip, but i find that pretty insane when it takes 1.31v to stabilize my 1700 @ 3.8 for 12 loops of x264 ~ 30mins of testing.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How boring, one program to do it all why not. Isn't 100% cpu usage still 100% cpu usage no matter what program you use? IBT might stress the cache more and not do it properly giving you cache whea errors? I have no clue, never use it same way i never used prime, obsolete and outdated stress testing software.
> 
> Which btw, stress testing for hrs on end isn't very good to begin with.


First of all...prime was updated to work on ryzen...so instead of outdated it is actually updated.

Secondly....i have hammered my system for god knows how many hours since ryzen released. Quality psu? No worries. Crappy psu? Run away and dont post stability in stability threads...

You want it all in one shot?

Run heaven and prime blend custom with 90% ram useage all at once...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How boring, one program to do it all why not. Isn't 100% cpu usage still 100% cpu usage no matter what program you use? IBT might stress the cache more and not do it properly giving you cache whea errors? I have no clue, never use it same way i never used prime, obsolete and outdated stress testing software.
> 
> Which btw, stress testing for hrs on end isn't very good to begin with.


Nope.

1. Encoding load on Realbench is very quick per pass more often, CPU waits for LuxMark to finish before starting another Encoding pass.

2. Memory test on Realbench is pretty weak. HCI can show failure in a matter of seconds while Realbench passed for hours.

3. CPU lod pegged at 100% with Realbench does not mean equal load as IBT, Prime or OCCT etc.

4. Even GPU load on Realbench is not equal to Heaven or Firestrike. I can pass Realbench's Luxmark for an hour yet Furestrike will already artifact on the GT1.

Just one thing is useful for Realbench IMO. Encoding Benchmark with only Encoding ticked with Infinite loop enabled. That is only helpful when you are trying to pick up the Black screen issue for these chips. Still, can take quite a while.

IBT on the other hand, needs more Vcore to pass than Realbench. You should know what that means.

I am not saying your method is bad. As long as it works well for your need.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Everyone should just qualify their OC by stating which stability testing it has passed...otherwise it's apples and oranges.


Correct.

+1


----------



## bardacuda

I find IBT is great for finding instabilities nice n' quickly, but I agree one shouldn't hammer your CPU with it for hours on end. Still, personally, I don't qualify an OC as stable unless it has passed at least an hour using ~80% of total system RAM among any other testing done.

On that note, what do people like to use for other tests? I've seen posts about y-cruncher and realbench. Is there a consensus on what settings to use and how long to run those for? I've never used them before but I'd like to have an array of tests for when I think I'm all dialed in and ready to qualify my daily.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Not 100% positive, but IBT probably uses different CPU instructions. Different loading/instructions types will affect stability and require more/less voltage.
> 
> You may have a great chip, but i find that pretty insane when it takes 1.31v to stabilize my 1700 @ 3.8 for 12 loops of x264 ~ 30mins of testing.


1700x and 1700 are different though. For me its only a 300mhz OC for you its a bit more i believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> First of all...prime was updated to work on ryzen...so instead of outdated it is actually updated.
> 
> Secondly....i have hammered my system for god knows how many hours since ryzen released. Quality psu? No worries. Crappy psu? Run away and dont post stability in stability threads...
> 
> You want it all in one shot?
> 
> Run heaven and prime blend custom with 90% ram useage all at once...


RM1000 isn't a crappy PSU compared to some other ridiculously crappy ones, been fine on my 4690k at 1.3 for 24.7 overclock without issues been fine on this one. And i meant prime before it was updated lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 1. Encoding load on Realbench is very quick per pass more often, CPU waits for LuxMark to finish before starting another Encoding pass.
> 
> 2. Memory test on Realbench is pretty weak. HCI can show failure in a matter of seconds while Realbench passed for hours.
> 
> 3. CPU lod pegged at 100% with Realbench does not mean equal load as IBT, Prime or OCCT etc.
> 
> 4. Even GPU load on Realbench is not equal to Heaven or Firestrike. I can pass Realbench's Luxmark for an hour yet Furestrike will already artifact on the GT1.
> 
> Just one thing is useful for Realbench IMO. Encoding Benchmark with only Encoding ticked with Infinite loop enabled. That is only helpful when you are trying to pick up the Black screen issue for these chips. Still, can take quite a while.
> 
> IBT on the other hand, needs more Vcore to pass than Realbench. You should know what that means.
> 
> I am not saying your method is bad. As long as it works well for your need.
> Correct.
> 
> +1


Correct but if its stable without even running realbench whats the point of running IBT? Not trying to be a smart ass just saying. You guys been using the one with avx or without?


----------



## bardacuda

Also what are good tests and their settings for finding memory instability? I was going to use Prime95 with 512/1024 FFT size w/ 80% RAM for an hour or two for that...but I've seen people running another program with multiple instances showing coverage % or something. What is that and what settings to use and for how long?


----------



## mus1mus

Y-cruncher isn't as quick as IBT for these chips. I also have an OC dialed in previously that passed 5 runs but Black Screened within 20 minutes of encoding. But for multi-platform testing, it's pretty good. Esp for Intel.

Prime doesn't need as much Voltage as IBT AVX but needs quite a time to show instabilities especially ones induced from Memory OC on this platform. Still, equally as good in my books.

HCI Memtest is purely Memory intensive. Needs hours to complete 400% coverage and is pretty good at finding little instabilities that can be masked with Prime or IBT.

Aida 64 Cache only test is also pretty sensitive. You can't pass 1 hour if IBT AVX doesn't pass 30 Very High runs. It may be a great test for DF induced instabilities. I need to further test this.

In my tests, VCore isn't everything. That's where Realbench Fails or any encoding for that matter.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Also what are good tests and their settings for finding memory instability? I was going to use Prime95 with 512/1024 FFT size w/ 80% RAM for an hour or two for that...but I've seen people running another program with multiple instances showing coverage % or something. What is that and what settings to use and for how long?


I tick blend then custom then allocate about 90% ram in prime 95. Then i actually use system skype browsing etc (which is why 90% not 100% ).

It covers all fft sizes beyond what normal blend does and covers small/large fft. The coverage is far more extensive than any of the "presets" which can mask instability.

Once i have isolated memory, then cpu, then combined last but not least i toss 3d into the mix...loop a real game benchmark or heaven...

Keep in mind im a reviewer/overclocker.

It has to pass my worst case scenarios or bust so as not to mislead endusers and or potential customers.

If you notice...im one of the few running around toting a sub 4gig oc...pretty sad for a pro overclocker no?

It is not because my chip is a dud....


----------



## bardacuda

I don't use "very high" in IBT because it's only 4GB...which is not very high these days. I use 75-80% of whatever my total system RAM is. In my case it is 12288-13xxx...but if I had 32GB I would use at least 24576.

I will add those other tests to my...uhh...tests though. Thanks for your input!









EDIT: @chew Yeah I don't use presets either. 512/1024/12288 is a custom setting. I see blend goes as high as 4096 on FFT size. How long does it have to be running before it starts testing in the upper range?

EDIT2: I just realized I have Samsung Magician running and it allocates some RAM to use as a cache for the SSD. I should probably turn that off during my testing or use less RAM in my tests.


----------



## chew*

Therein lies the drawback of prime 95 barracuda....to hit all fft sizes repeatedly enough to cause a bsod requires 24 hours....

Thus the 24h prime requirement ive noted in the past...

And that sux...who wants to tie up a system for 24h...


----------



## bardacuda

I don't mind tieing it up for 8 or 12 or so because I can just leave it running overnight. What if you reduce the range? I suppose then the testing won't be as valid.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't mind tieing it up for 8 or 12 or so because I can just leave it running overnight. What if you reduce the range? I suppose then the testing won't be as valid.


Preety much. Ive hit bsods 4-5 hours in in the past. Usually if i can get by 6-8 overnight it will go the full 24.

The full 24 is just for good measure.

This 24h test is almost complete.

5h to go...


----------



## bardacuda

I know when I was overclocking Ol' Bessie I passed 24h of Prime but failed to pass an hour of IBT...but that was years ago and I don't know if I was using good settings. Was probably using one of the presets.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> well, had it two days, its corrupted my game installs, its broken software raid and returned a formatted drive as raw and now it says that my drive is 2tb when its 160gb and I cant delete the partition or format the drive, so I so far think my new rig is total ****.
> 
> 
> all setting are stock and ram is at 2133.


I'd run across mention of raid setup being problematic with one of the commonly used utilities but haven't found the specific post.

The 2 terabyte size is windows 7's max size.

The 400 and 100 mb partitions .. part of ssd?

And c drive would be your ssd.

Which is set in bios as your boot drive yes? I ask because I note the win7 setup flash drive is still showing up in the photo.

Second nvme slot not in use? Shares lanes with sata.

For the drives it might be helpful to see what disk part shows

Start menu -> Run -> CMD -> Diskpart -> List Disk will return the disk #'s, sizes. Possibly more useful information in figuring out why your pro carbon and raid are giving you headaches. Possibly not but more info seldom hurts.


----------



## MrPerforations

the odd part is that I have a ssd and a raid of 3 drives , that worked before I reinstalled the os is the problem, I cant get the drive to become stable, single disk checks also show that each drive is unable to install on as they just throw errors.
it points to the motherboard, but the system has worked fine before.
the ssd works fine though?


----------



## MrPerforations

looks like the drives need to be GPT type instead of MBR type, files system is the same ntfs.
disk management , convert to gpt disk.
I'm hoping that the fix.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> looks like the drives need to be GPT type instead of MBR type, files system is the same ntfs.
> disk management , convert to gpt disk.
> I'm hoping that the fix.


I think GPT is UEFI install and MBR is legacy, i could be wrong I'm not sure. I know that its whats recommended when making a w10 usb install. I've only installed w10 in uefi mode the past couple fresh installs.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think *GPT is UEFI install and MBR is legacy*, i could be wrong I'm not sure. I know that its whats recommended when making a w10 usb install. I've only installed w10 in uefi mode the past couple fresh installs.


Correct.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Correct.


Yea i thought so, i usually delete the boot folder and/or boot.mgr from my windows media usb install, ends up forcing it to install w10 in uefi mode. Not sure if it makes any difference at all but who cares, i love seeing the Asus boot logo instead of Microsoft haha.


----------



## virpz

A heads up for those who happen to have the Swiftech Apogee HD and an corsair h100i retention bracket for am3.

All you need is 8 precise holes in the bracket that match the swiftech's own holes and you are good to go.



Get the bracket upside down so you can reach the IHS and make enough pressure.

Looks weirdo but good huh ?



May name it swiftair or corsatech


----------



## nrpeyton

Just found a great way to test if the memory you want to buy is worth it!

As you know *higher frequency* DDR4 is often attained at the *sacrifice* of latency (*higher timings*). The increased latency (timings) often completely outweighs any benefit to the increased frequency.

Companies continue to sell higher frequency (higher timing) RAM, knowing that people will be duped by the thought of "higher frequency = automatically faster". - this is not the case.

The formula is simple:

CAS * 2000 / Speed_(in MHz)_
The lower the answer, the faster the RAM in real-world environment.

Examples:

Flare X (for AMD) F4-*3200*C14D-16GFX

DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600)
16GB (8GBx2)
*CL14*-14-14-34
1.35 Volt
*14 * 2000 / 3200 =8.75 <---- clear winner*

Flare X (for AMD) F4-*2400*C16Q-64GFX

DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200)
64GB (16GBx4)
*CL16*-16-16-39
1.2 Volt
*16 * 2000 / 2400 = 13.32 <---- slower*

*HOWEVER look at this 4133MHZ kit:*

Trident Z F4-*4133C19*D-16GTZKWC

DDR4-*4133* (PC4-33000)
16GB (8GBx2)
*CL19*-19-19-39
1.35 Volt
*19 * 2000 / 4133 = 9.19 <--- slightly, slower than the 3200 kit but obviously still faster than the 2400 kit* _(remember higher number = slower performance general performance)._

Testing above wasn't done on AMD AM4 platform, but intel platform. So we can be sure of its validity. In other words; even if AM4 memory performance improves through future BIOS updates, its still not going to overtake intel performance. So I think we can be pretty sure these results are useful to us, AMD'ers too,


----------



## CryWin

Is anyone missing "Minimum processor frequency" in the Windows 10 advanced power options?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Is anyone missing "Minimum processor frequency" in the Windows 10 advanced power options?


I am yea, i think if you OC it goes away, if you OC with pstates it doesnt.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *snip*


one issue: frequency scaling and latency scaling are not identical.

many applications, or maybe even most, benefit much more from higher frequency than from lower latencies (except if we talk about insanely high latencies like >cl20 or idk).

what you're calculating is some theoretical stuff, but reality looks a bit different.

also, the kit you buy doesnt automatically mean is also the exact speeds and latencies youll end up with.

I bought a 3400/16 kit, which now runs at 2933/14 and can also do 3200/14. My old i5 rig had DDR3 1600/8 in it that could do up to 2933/13 on that board and cpu.

So what I'm saying is, the kit you buy is only an indicator. It might run like that or better or worse.
And scaling for frequency vs latency isn't uniform.


----------



## QSS-5

Best Rysen memory test so far






Memory timings at 9:58 min: 3200mhz cl14 to cl20 = only 3% drop or 3 frames less
Rysen is responds on higher mhz


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> one issue: frequency scaling and latency scaling are not identical.
> 
> many applications, or maybe even most, benefit much more from higher frequency than from lower latencies (except if we talk about insanely high latencies like >cl20 or idk).
> 
> what you're calculating is some theoretical stuff, but reality looks a bit different.
> 
> also, the kit you buy doesnt automatically mean is also the exact speeds and latencies youll end up with.
> 
> I bought a 3400/16 kit, which now runs at 2933/14 and can also do 3200/14. My old i5 rig had DDR3 1600/8 in it that could do up to 2933/13 on that board and cpu.
> 
> So what I'm saying is, the kit you buy is only an indicator. It might run like that or better or worse.
> And scaling for frequency vs latency isn't uniform.


Hmm interesting.

So out of 100 percentiles how much of the performance is chosen by frequency and how much to latency?

I.E. 80% determined by frequency and 20% by latency?

Am I making sense? I mean how much does latency actually matter? G.SKILLS 4133 kit doesn't come lower than a CL of 19. So would that really be better than my 2133 kit with half the timing at CL 10.? (okay -- extreme example I know, obviously the 4133 kit is faster).. but I'm just trying to convey my point?

If I have 5 kits infront of me, how do I calculate which one will perform best (knowing they all maybe only differ in frequency / latency slightly) but all cost varying amounts of $$$

How is one to make an informed decision? It seems easy in everything else... but RAM seems an impossible, grey area.


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Hmm interesting.
> 
> So out of 100 percentiles how much of the performance is chosen by frequency and how much to latency?
> 
> I.E. 80% determined by frequency and 20% by latency?
> 
> Am I making sense? I mean how much does latency actually matter? G.SKILLS 4133 kit doesn't come lower than a CL of 19. So would that really be better than my 2133 kit with half the timing at CL 10.? (okay -- extreme example I know, obviously the 4133 kit is faster).. but I'm just trying to convey my point?
> 
> If I have 5 kits infront of me, how do I calculate which one will perform best (knowing they all maybe only differ in frequency / latency slightly) but all cost varying amounts of $$$
> 
> How is one to make an informed decision? It seems easy in everything else... but RAM seems an impossible, grey area.


the ratio depends. not all workloads respond in the same way. but generally, on average, frequency matters a lot more. the post right above yours has neat testing on that.

as for the gskill kit, cl19 is for 4133. you cant know how well it'll do 2933 or 3200mhz. ryzen sure wont be doing 4133 anytime soon. the gskill kit might be decent ICs that can go down to cl14 at 3200mhz, and then it would be on par with the currently "better" kits for ryzen. meanwhile the 2133/10 kit might not have good ICs, ones that cant go to higher frequencies without awful latencies. some hynix ICs cant reach 3000mhz with less than CL25.

how do you calculate? not at all. You cannot calculate this. It depends on each individual stick/kit/ICs. all we know for ryzen so far is that Samsung B Die works best/better. So find out which of your kits have Samsung B Die, then choose that.

you cannot make a fully informed decision on this. you can take an educated guess and then hope for luck, or be stuck at platform default settings.

I knew high freq ram would likely have better ICs. so I went for a corsair 3400/16 kit. was lucky as I got the specific revision with b die. if youre uncertain, go with the by now known and confirmed B die kits (some gskill trident z etc, can google that).


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Just found a great way to test if the memory you want to buy is worth it!
> 
> As you know *higher frequency* DDR4 is often attained at the *sacrifice* of latency (*higher timings*). The increased latency (timings) often completely outweighs any benefit to the increased frequency.
> 
> Companies continue to sell higher frequency (higher timing) RAM, knowing that people will be duped by the thought of "higher frequency = automatically faster". - this is not the case.
> 
> The formula is simple:
> 
> CAS * 2000 / Speed_(in MHz)_
> The lower the answer, the faster the RAM in real-world environment.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Flare X (for AMD) F4-*3200*C14D-16GFX
> 
> DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600)
> 16GB (8GBx2)
> *CL14*-14-14-34
> 1.35 Volt
> *14 * 2000 / 3200 =8.75 <---- clear winner*
> 
> Flare X (for AMD) F4-*2400*C16Q-64GFX
> 
> DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200)
> 64GB (16GBx4)
> *CL16*-16-16-39
> 1.2 Volt
> *16 * 2000 / 2400 = 13.32 <---- slower*
> 
> *HOWEVER look at this 4133MHZ kit:*
> 
> Trident Z F4-*4133C19*D-16GTZKWC
> 
> DDR4-*4133* (PC4-33000)
> 16GB (8GBx2)
> *CL19*-19-19-39
> 1.35 Volt
> *19 * 2000 / 4133 = 9.19 <--- slightly, slower than the 3200 kit but obviously still faster than the 2400 kit* _(remember higher number = slower performance general performance)._
> 
> Testing above wasn't done on AMD AM4 platform, but intel platform. So we can be sure of its validity. In other words; even if AM4 memory performance improves through future BIOS updates, its still not going to overtake intel performance. So I think we can be pretty sure these results are useful to us, AMD'ers too,


The issue is not memory scaling.....

fabric gains imc performance....

When brought up together scaling is beyond linear...

I ran 17-16-16 3400 in 32m pi...

I ran 14-14-14 3200 in pi...

Both dual rank just different methods to achieve timings/speed....

In a perfect world c14 3200 should kick c18-c17 3400 rearend but it was almost the same because....*fabric*

This is not intel..so does not really apply.


----------



## mus1mus

@chew*

Not too bad eh?


----------



## bardacuda

*EDIT:* 04/11/2017 - Added Cinebench and AIDA scores with BIOS 0604 and performance bias set. Also added a more rigorous memory test.

Ok so new results. I don't think I am going to go any higher on the voltage for now as I am hitting 1.45V with the overshoot. Maybe if a new BIOS release tightens up the LLC I will try it...or maybe if I get bored I will try some not-necessarily-stable benching. Go ahead and add this to your data @gupsterg. If I shoot higher later I will update.

*BIOS 0515 Settings:*

- CPU: 3850MHz (154 FID / 8 DID) @ 1.375V
- LLC: Level 1 VCore, Level 1 VSoC
- RAM: 2400MHz 12-12-12-32 @ 1.25V
- Everything else: Auto

*Afterburner Settings:*

- Vcore: +0
- Power Limit: +50%
- Core Clock: 1050/1075MHz
- Mem Clock: 1350MHz

19°C ambient room temperature. 90-100W total system draw at the wall @ idle (Cool n' Quiet not working).
System specs in signature. Samsung Magician was running but I have RAPID mode disabled so it's not using any RAM.

First thing I did was a more rigorous memory test with the CPU at stock clocks/volts.

*HCIMemTest: 8 instances, 2hrs,* 433+% coverage, 0 errors. *16 instances, >6hrs,* >2500% coverage, 0 errors.

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



8 instances, 2hrs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







16 instances, 6hrs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*IBT AVX: 10 runs @ 12987MB,* ~53 mins

- Speed: 181.5 GFlops
- Total system draw: 275W peak
- CPU: 63.8°C, VRM: 57°C, Chokes: 79°C
- I got an "error" but it doesn't appear to be stability-related so I consider this a pass. (It "stopped unexpectedly" AFTER sucessfully completing 10 runs)

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Choke Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







HWiNFO:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*RealBench: 1 benchmark run and 1 hour stress test. GPUs @ 1050/1350.* Passed.

- System Score: 120,566
- Total system draw: 663W peak
- CPU: 59.5°C, VRM: 48°C, Chokes: 63.5°C

This was a walk in the park compared to IBT. I was only getting ~55-65mV of droop compared to 80mV in IBT (assuming VDDCR and SVI2 core voltages are accurate). I might try to keep the same volts and clock higher later, and see how high I can pass this just for comparison purposes.

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Benchmark:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Stress Test (during):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Stress Test (completed):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*AIDA64: Performance bias = AIDA/Geekbench, BIOS = 0604*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*FireStrike: GPUs @ 1075/1350*

- Graphics score: 24099, Test1: 113.63 FPS, Test2: 97.21 FPS
- Physics score: 20428, Test: 64.85 FPS
- Combined score: 7086, Test: 32.96 FPS
- Overall: 19019

My physics and combined scores actually went down slightly versus when I was clocked at 3.800GHz. I'll chalk it up to random variance.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19170220

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot with monitoring software:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Result webpage:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*Valley run (Extreme HD preset): GPUs @ 1075/1350*

- FPS: 111.8
- Score: 4679
- Min FPS: 36.3
- Max FPS: 175.1

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot of monitoring software:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Screenshot of results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*CinebenchR15:*

- MT Score: 1700 (BIOS = 0515, Performance bias = Auto)
- MT Score: 1753 (BIOS = 0604, Performance bias = Cinebench15)
- ST Score: 161 (BIOS = 0604, Performance bias = Cinebench15)

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Multi-thread (bias=Auto)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Multi-thread (bias=C15)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Single-thread (bias=C15)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*CPU-Z Benchmark:*

- Single Thread: 2254
- Multi Thread: 19792

Pic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.x86.fr/0ydl4e

https://valid.x86.fr/0ydl4e


----------



## mus1mus

When using HCI Memtest, spread the load over 16 threads. Your result shows the load being bounced around different threads.









Took me ~12Hours to complete 900% on 4*8GB


----------



## chew*

On phone so cant see details right now musm1mus. Look when i get home.

Timings vs speed dual rank...pick your poison...fabric compensates for latency..

Screw what intel testing shows. This is ryzen...


----------



## nrpeyton

Right I've looked further into this:

http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory-performance-speed-latency



CAS * 2000 / Speed(in MHz)

If you take the last entry for example; the result is as follows:
18 x 2000 / 2666 = 13.50337

Or from the DDR4 2400 entry:
17 x 2000 / 2400 = 14.166666

*So the equation is actually a calculation of "true latency", not true speed.*

I'll be able to use the equation to determine if my RAM upgrade is really an upgrade.

For example my current DDR3 2133 C12 kit (as I now learned) has a "true latency of": 11.25

If I upgraded to DDR4 3200 C16, my new true latency would be: 10. (16 x 2000 / 3200 = 10)

(So in reality I'm actually getting slightly lower "true" latency despite the higher timings AND the hugely increased speed).
It all makes perfect sense now ;-)


----------



## bardacuda

@mus1mus Ahh okay. I read the manual.html and it said something about using the same number of instances as cores...not threads. Might re-do it later.


----------



## Bmxant

I just helped my friend finish his watercooling build today (1800x, Fatil1ty board, 1x 360 rad, 1x 240 rad) and I'm not sure what's up with his temperatures. I wasn't there to help him mount the block, I only helped with the cables and compression fittings.

Block link below

https://www.amazon.com/Alphacool-Eisblock-XPX-CPU-Silver/dp/B01M28UQJ4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1491785825&sr=8-6&keywords=am4+waterblock

All stock, 15-20 minutes of Prime 95, 71c Tctl temp and 41c Tdie temp.

Meanwhile I'm at 54c Tctl and 39c Tdie with an 1800x, Noctua NH-D15s and Crosshair board


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Right I've looked further into this:
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory-performance-speed-latency
> 
> 
> 
> CAS * 2000 / Speed(in MHz)
> 
> If you take the last entry for example; the result is as follows:
> 18 x 2000 / 2666 = 13.50337
> 
> Or from the DDR4 2400 entry:
> 17 x 2000 / 2400 = 14.166666
> 
> *So the equation is actually a calculation of "true latency", not true speed.*
> 
> I'll be able to use the equation to determine if my RAM upgrade is really an upgrade.
> 
> For example my current DDR3 2133 C12 kit (as I now learned) has a "true latency of": 11.25
> 
> If I upgraded to DDR4 3200 C16, my new true latency would be: 10. (16 x 2000 / 3200 = 10)
> 
> (So in reality I'm actually getting slightly lower "true" latency despite the higher timings AND the hugely increased speed).
> It all makes perfect sense now ;-)


Again, that doesn't relate to Ryzen yet. And even with Intel.

What that really says is the THEORITICAL RAM Bandwidth and Latency in each speed. Inside Windows, you can no longer apply that as apps are not reading those correctly.

Consider Cache Speed that affects the way apps read Bandwidth and Latency. They produce better numbers simply because the app measured the system running the instructions faster not necessarily due to RAM being run faster.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Right I've looked further into this:
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory-performance-speed-latency
> 
> 
> 
> CAS * 2000 / Speed(in MHz)
> 
> If you take the last entry for example; the result is as follows:
> 18 x 2000 / 2666 = 13.50337
> 
> Or from the DDR4 2400 entry:
> 17 x 2000 / 2400 = 14.166666
> 
> *So the equation is actually a calculation of "true latency", not true speed.*
> 
> I'll be able to use the equation to determine if my RAM upgrade is really an upgrade.
> 
> For example my current DDR3 2133 C12 kit (as I now learned) has a "true latency of": 11.25
> 
> If I upgraded to DDR4 3200 C16, my new true latency would be: 10. (16 x 2000 / 3200 = 10)
> 
> (So in reality I'm actually getting slightly lower "true" latency despite the higher timings AND the hugely increased speed).
> It all makes perfect sense now ;-)


Definitely not true for Ryzen. Although you are increasing your latency, it appears the increase (in mhz of ram) to the infinity fabric offsets the higher latency.


----------



## mus1mus

1 Hour Prime 95 29.1 Blend set to Custom with 95% RAM done without a reboot from HCI Memtest 900% Coverage.

I say, HCI Memtest is doing great on this platform.


----------



## chew*

24+ hours prime done........

Hope your happy.

No its not 4 gig because quite simply its *NOT STABLE @ 4 gig*


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Definitely not true for Ryzen. Although you are increasing your latency, it appears the increase (in mhz of ram) to the infinity fabric offsets the higher latency.


Has anyone looked at the worst of the hynix kits with Taiphoon or whatever else can read subtimings? That low priced kit that gives people a headache for example.


----------



## chew*

ok mus1mus I can see now.

drop to 2666 or 2400 divider run ref clock up tighten them timings bud


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Definitely not true for Ryzen. Although you are increasing your latency, it appears the increase (in mhz of ram) to the infinity fabric offsets the higher latency.


What would you recommend, then?

I've almost got everything in my *basket* picked out, but my RAM decision is really holding me back.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> ok mus1mus I can see now.
> 
> drop to 2666 or 2400 divider run ref clock up tighten them timings bud












These micron chips hate lower TRCD.







But will try.

@nrpeyton

Just grab some B-die TridentZ. You can choose 3600 or even 4266 kit if you want.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> What would you recommend, then?
> 
> I've almost got everything in my *basket* picked out, but my RAM decision is really holding me back.


No matter what get a Samsung B-Die (single sided). Generally, G-Skill 3200 c14 and 3600+ RAM (2x8gb) are all Samsung B-Die. They are all the same chips. And most can go backwards and forwards meaning that 3200 c14 can usually overclock to much higher speeds so long as you raise the latency. And 3600+ can usually go back down to 3200 c14.

This isn't guaranteed though. But it would be the best bet you can make. That and depending on your motherboard it may never support higher speeds. I'm assuming motherboards will all support their most expensive models but beyond that...


----------



## Scotty99

Isnt it kinda sad these overclock so poorly the only discussions happening are for memory lol.

Love the chip, but cant deny how awful these things clock.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isnt it kinda sad these overclock so poorly the only discussions happening are for memory lol.
> 
> Love the chip, but cant deny how awful these things clock.


Yah because almost a 25% OC on a 3.0 gig chip sux right?

fwiw under better circumstances under realworld and better conditions ( water ) my 5.6 gig sandy only did 4.2 24/7 with half the cores and threads......


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah because almost a 25% OC on a 3.0 gig chips sux right?


Thats only because they chose to clock it so low outta the box for the 65w TDP. The x chips are what the 1700 coulda been, and they do better at stock clocks than what most can do overclocking lol.

I was at least expecting (i think we all were) 4.2-4.4ghz all core OC's on these chips pre launch, so ya a bit disappointing.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah because almost a 25% OC on a 3.0 gig chips sux right?


When intel chips were rarely unocked it must have been similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats only because they chose to clock it so low outta the box for the 65w TDP. The x chips are what the 1700 coulda been, and they do better at stock clocks than what most can do overclocking lol.
> 
> I was at least expecting (i think we all were) 4.2-4.4ghz all core OC's on these chips pre launch, so ya a bit disappointing.


Uhm, no. Stilt's review makes it clear that staying in tdp was not what determined the relatively low clock but in fact the manufacturing process..
Faster would be good, they'll get a little more speed out with refinement but to get a big jump this version of 14nm probably isn't it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats only because they chose to clock it so low outta the box for the 65w TDP. The x chips are what the 1700 coulda been, and they do better at stock clocks than what most can do overclocking lol.
> 
> I was at least expecting (i think we all were) 4.2-4.4ghz all core OC's on these chips pre launch, so ya a bit disappointing.


I don't think anyone was expecting 4.2-4.4. Only a lunatic would expect that on a brand new and mostly untested architecture. Did ya'll forget the Fury GPUs already? New technology is always slow out of the gate, down the line better binned 1700x/1800x might OC higher, hell even zen 2 might. But who cares? These things are powerful at stock clocks and are clocked at slower speeds then most Intels yet do a faster and better job.

AMD has always been known for maxing out CPU/GPU clocks to begin with. Then again if you think about it, most of us have no problems getting to 3.8ghz thats a 300mhz increase, 7700k pretty much on average will get you 300-400mhz increase, and you can't OC those using bclk either.


----------



## mus1mus

First, Memory clocks suck. Now, what?

IIRC, he can only do 3.8 anyway. So whatever.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I don't think anyone was expecting 4.2-4.4. Only a lunatic would expect that on a brand new and mostly untested architecture. Did ya'll forget the Fury GPUs already? New technology is always slow out of the gate, down the line better binned 1700x/1800x might OC higher, hell even zen 2 might. But who cares? These things are powerful at stock clocks and are clocked at slower speeds then most Intels yet do a faster and better job.
> 
> AMD has always been known for maxing out CPU/GPU clocks to begin with. Then again if you think about it, most of us have no problems getting to 3.8ghz thats a 300mhz increase, 7700k pretty much on average will get you 300-400mhz increase, and you can't OC those using bclk either.


You expected the all core overclock to be less or on par with its boost clocks? Wha??????

Like i said i think most expected a 4.2-4.4 all core overclock outta these.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First, Memory clocks suck. Now, what?
> 
> IIRC, he can only do 3.8 anyway. So whatever.


3.8 is the sweet (smart) spot. 329 bucks for an overclock that only requires 1.25v that can easily be done with stock cooler


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You expected the all core overclock to be less or on par with its boost clocks? Wha??????
> 
> Like i said i think most expected a 4.2-4.4 all core overclock outta these.


First of all the boost clock was for one core at one time not sustained. That's what people forgot to understand and still don't. You do know its easy to boost ONE core higher then other cores right? Hell you could probably get 5ghz out of one core and bring the others down to 2 but what would that achieve?

If you think the 1700x boost clock was 3.9ghz you are on drugs.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> First of all the boost clock was for one core at one time not sustained. That's what people forgot to understand and still don't. You do know its easy to boost ONE core higher then other cores right? Hell you could probably get 5ghz out of one core and bring the others down to 2 but what would that achieve?
> 
> If you think the 1700x boost clock was 3.9ghz you are on drugs.


Semantics my dude, semantics.

These are disappointing overclocks so the focus is now on memory speeds, i just found that funny is all : )


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First, Memory clocks suck. Now, what?
> 
> IIRC, he can only do 3.8 anyway. So whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8 is the sweet (*smart*) spot. 329 bucks for an overclock that only requires 1.25v that can easily be done with stock cooler
Click to expand...

Then go do the things other users are doing to get their clocks higher and start complaining. Up until you have a watercooling loop and the know-how to properly OC this chip, don't complain about their poor OC abilities.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then go do the things other users are doing to get their clocks higher and start complaining. Up until you have a watercooling loop and the know-how to properly OC this chip, don't complain about their poor OC abilities.


What are you on about now lol. I havent seen a single person with 4.2ghz all core overclock, and im not gonna spend a bunch of money for ~200mhz. Im happy with my 1700 at 3800, adds to the value per dollar proposition of the chip with the sexy included cooler : )


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Semantics my dude, semantics.
> 
> These are disappointing overclocks so the focus is now on memory speeds, i just found that funny is all : )


No the focus is dual rank 2x16g or 4x8 dimms because its challenging and helps endusers wanting insane amounts of gigabytes...

Memory is a key to total system performance...so in order to get more from chip we tune...

I mean I only said this day 1 in my review...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What are you on about now lol. I havent seen a single person with 4.2ghz all core overclock, and im not gonna spend a bunch of money for ~200mhz. Im happy with my 1700 at 3800, adds to the value per dollar proposition of the chip with the sexy included cooler : )


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No the focus is dual rank or 4x8 dimms because its challenging and helps endusers.
> 
> Memory is a key to total system performance...so in order to get more from chip we tune...
> 
> I mean only said this day 1 in my review...


I just found it funny in a CPU owners club on overclock.net that the last 40 pages are about memory speed lol. Yes ryzen seems to benefit a bit more from memory speed increases than intel does, but that isnt the main reason this has turned into a memory overclocking thread.

Hopefully zen 2 gets its clocks up


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just found it funny in a CPU owners club on overclock.net that the last 40 pages are about memory speed lol. Yes ryzen seems to benefit a bit more from memory speed increases than intel does, but that isnt the main reason this has turned into a memory overclocking thread.
> 
> Hopefully zen 2 gets its clocks up


No. It doesn't benefit a little bit more. It's a metric fecal material amount more...


----------



## mus1mus

I find it funny that you find it funny we are getting into 3200MHz and up.

Though, what is really funny is that you can't get past 2400 yet you find it amusing that we and a lot of guys are getting past 3200.

OMG this is very funny! Let's keep it UP!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then go do the things other users are doing to get their clocks higher and start complaining. Up until you have a watercooling loop and the know-how to properly OC this chip, don't complain about their poor OC abilities.


Screw the water and screw zen 2.

Ill show you over 4.2 just fine









First up is phase change...btw ive benched timespy over 4.2 already on air so....









After phase comes the good stuff!


----------



## mus1mus

ICE Cream!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> No. It doesn't benefit a little bit more. It's a metric fecal material amount more...


Nah it really isnt, go look at kaby lake 2133 vs 3600 benchmarks its not a ton behind what you gain on ryzen.


----------



## chew*

Need a new thread..*"Wish you were this stable thread"*


----------



## Shiftstealth

Alright guys.

My Ryzen is hitting 88c Tctl. Is that safe, or is it 7c away from tjunction. This is a pretty typical question, but im curious if 95c TCTL is Tjunction, or if 115c TCTL is Tjuction.

Rep for responses.


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## yendor

A number of people have pushed past 95 tctl and not seen shutdown til near 115. Since the actual temps in the chip are hotter at spots farther away from wherever the heck the sensors that make up tctl are located and amd's actual secret sauce for determining it is not known to me I'd just keep it under and blindly trust amd set it that way on x variants for a reason worth following. Unless someone else want to sacrifice their silicon. I'm all for that.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats only because they chose to clock it so low outta the box for the 65w TDP. The x chips are what the 1700 coulda been, and they do better at stock clocks than what most can do overclocking lol.
> 
> I was at least expecting (i think we all were) 4.2-4.4ghz all core OC's on these chips pre launch, so ya a bit disappointing.


You were expecting 4.2-4.4 for a chip designed for servers and fabbed using a low power process? I was actually surprised at release that they were able to go above 4GHz.

Maybe the 7nm next gen chips.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You were expecting 4.2-4.4 for a chip designed for servers and fabbed using a low power process? I was actually surprised at release that they were able to go above 4GHz.


Well, ya lol. Obviously i still bought one, what made the decision easy was thinking back at 1150 xeons and how they were considered such great bargains (100 bucks less than an i7 all you lost was onboard video) and turbo'd to 3.7 or 3.8. The ryzen 1700 is like a xeon on steroids lol.

1700 is awesome for what you get (8c16t and nice stock cooler for 330) but i am still a bit disappointed in the overclocking, i woulda thought 4.2 all core overclocks would be common and 4.4 would be the high end. If they overclocked to those levels that would have enticed me to buy a real cooling setup, but as it sits the smart play is sticking to 3.8 and the stock cooler.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*


I think the vcore is actually 1.14x2 = 2.3v~


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> My Ryzen is hitting 88c Tctl. Is that safe, or is it 7c away from tjunction. This is a pretty typical question, but im curious if 95c TCTL is Tjunction, or if 115c TCTL is Tjuction.
> 
> Rep for responses.


You are using Ryzen 7 1700X. Ryzen X series has 20 C temp offset.
So, 88 C from software reading is actually 68 C on the actual temp.
Don't worry. You are still 27 C away from TJMax.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-ryzen-7-have-a-temperature-20-degree-c-reporting-offset.html


----------



## Scotty99




----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*


If i could down vote you i would.


----------



## xTesla1856

As an Intel user the voltages required for the chips and the resulting temperatures in this thread gave me a mild seizure


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> As an Intel user the voltages required for the chips and the resulting temperatures in this thread gave me a mild seizure


IKR!


----------



## Raghar

What's voltage? I see only VID on that image.


----------



## gargiulo5000

Alright folks.
On the 1700 i'm at 1.29 under load.
70 ish degrees.

Not bad i guess

BTW i've got a question.
If i accidentally thermal shutdown my processor at 95+, is it ruined in one way or another?
Is it compromised?


----------



## skullbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Alright folks.
> On the 1700 i'm at 1.29 under load.
> 70 ish degrees.
> 
> Not bad i guess
> 
> BTW i've got a question.
> If i accidentally thermal shutdown my processor at 95+, is it ruined in one way or another?
> Is it compromised?


no, the automatic shutdown is there to prevent damage to the cpu. you may lose data inside your os if there was a filehandle open at the time of the poweroff, but apart from that, there will be 0 damage.


----------



## MrPerforations

well my encounter with the msi gaming pro crapon has been totally waste of time, two days working on drivers but no luck, appears this mobo just corrupts data when I try to install to anything other than the ssd, for this reason I'm returning it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> I think the vcore is actually 1.14x2 = 2.3v~


I think your both wrong.

Gigabyte gaming 5 reported voltage is 1.4875 on my chip at 3.9g. The chip in reality needs 1.40-1.41 @ socket for 3.9 stable.

Now that we have determined gigabyte most likely has about .075 droop....

This was most likely 1.51 vcore @ socket...

If i can run timespy cpu test i do not see why cpu-z would be that hard of course the voltage is certainly wrong...but its possible to hit that speed...


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> well my encounter with the msi gaming pro crapon has been totally waste of time, two days working on drivers but no luck, appears this mobo just corrupts data when I try to install to anything other than the ssd, for this reason I'm returning it.


Quite weird. I spent a lot of time in the past dealing with a similar issue where data was becoming corrupt as it installed. (this lead to me having corrupt graphics drivers and believing my GPU was fried.)
Turned out it was my RAM. Replaced it and problems disappeared immediately.


----------



## Dr Woot

Outside of some power savings is there any advantage to overclocking with p states vs just using a fixed multiplier?


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> well my encounter with the msi gaming pro crapon has been totally waste of time, two days working on drivers but no luck, appears this mobo just corrupts data when I try to install to anything other than the ssd, for this reason I'm returning it.


I have the same mobo, with 1.2 Bios and so far 0 issues regarding stability.

The only thing I cannot get right is memory timmings...


----------



## bardacuda

New 0604 BIOS is out for ASUS Prime X370 with AGESA 1.0.0.4a


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> I have the same mobo, with 1.2 Bios and so far 0 issues regarding stability.
> 
> The only thing I cannot get right is memory timmings...


i beg to differ.. memory not stable on mine, Amp not working even though it IS supposed to be and only up to 2667 so far.
And it's taking ages to release a bios where Asus, gigabyte and the rest have released 2 new in the same time.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Hi have my mem kit working at 3200 (3600 originally) by XMP... No issues and rock stable... 16GB TridentZ...

As far as my connects go, the new BIOS is just around the corner from MSI!


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Hi have my mem kit working at 3200 (3600 originally) by XMP... No issues and rock stable... 16GB TridentZ...
> 
> As far as my connects go, the new BIOS is just around the corner from MSI!


Great to hear!
My 3200 Trident Z kit will be here today. This gives me hope


----------



## CrazyMonkey

They should be Samsung chips so should be fine...


----------



## MrPerforations

I can run games and bench off the ssd, just cant use the normal hdd.
I just tried, removing the ssd and selected raid then tried to install os to disk, it failed.
I have run ibt avx on it at full blast, it passed that.
feeling its something to do with storage boost as that would explain a lot, but if you can never load windows you cant address it?
goning to look in to that.
i can just go buy a new drive,an ssd or hdd but if it dont work ill be angry for sure.
also what happens when i put a cd/dvd/blueray on it?

edit: its not the boost as its off as default.


----------



## keikei

Are ppl really running 3600 ram speeds? I'm still waiting to hear 3200 is the norm....


----------



## mus1mus

You can if you can.









3200 for me. Til they open up those Multipliers.


----------



## gargiulo5000

That whole samsung bdie bull**** is just another excuse to make people buy what they want.
Remember the Athlon days.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Are ppl really running 3600 ram speeds? I'm still waiting to hear 3200 is the norm....


Some of us are happy with 2933 @ 12 CL









Who needs 3200? I dont


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> That whole samsung bdie bull**** is just another excuse to make people buy what they want.
> Remember the Athlon days.


Go buy a cheap Micron then.

Pretty sure you will get into the same result as this.


----------



## rt123

Its almost as if you get what you pay for.


----------



## sakae48

duck. asus ai suite crashed while updating bios... now it's bricked. not even booting from support dvd works gotta rma tomorrow


----------



## chew*

Ryzen - myths busted


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> That whole samsung bdie bull**** is just another excuse to make people buy what they want.
> Remember the Athlon days.


Yah cuz bh-5 and tccd on 939 were just crappy gimmicks vendors sold us.....

And hypers sucked hard on deneb and flares sucked on llano and thuban right?

Idiots selling us the most compatible ICs for our systems...

We should tar and feather them...


----------



## jigzaw

May I know the function of voltage for VDDP on Asrock AB350 Pro4?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> May I know the function of voltage for VDDP on Asrock AB350 Pro4?


Vddp or standy vddp?

Vddp can help stabilze a memory overclock...but dont go nuts with it...baby steps..


----------



## magnusavr

Just bought the expensive g.skill flare x 3200 14-14-14-34 MHz (2x8GB). They did not get me to 3200 MHz on the Asus Prime x370 pro. But they did manage to get me to 2933 14-14-14-34 1.35v. I hope future bioses fixes this. Im on the latest bios 0515.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Just bought the expensive g.skill flare x 3200 14-14-14-34 MHz (2x8GB). They did not get me to 3200 MHz on the Asus Prime x370 pro. But they did manage to get me to 2933 14-14-14-34 1.35v. I hope future bioses fixes this. Im on the latest bios 0515.


I got the same kit, similar story here. Will do 2933 CL 12 at 1.4V from my testing. On a Gigabyte K7.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> duck. asus ai suite crashed while updating bios... now it's bricked. not even booting from support dvd works gotta rma tomorrow


You were updating BIOS from within Windows?? That's just asking for trouble...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ah, think I have found the problem with my system, the drives I have are 3gb/s drives, the board only support 6gb/s, cdo you guy think this is the issue please?


I always thought SATA III is backwards compatible to SATA II so it doesn't matter. Maybe these new boards are different?


----------



## MrPerforations

ah, think I have found the problem with my system, the drives I have are 3gb/s drives, the board supports 6gb/s, do you guy think this is the issue please?

hope I'm right as ill go get a new 2tb 6gb/s drive tomorrow then. I'm praying.

got time to play oc with this thing then.where to start?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> duck. asus ai suite crashed while updating bios... now it's bricked. not even booting from support dvd works gotta rma tomorrow


This is why they should never have included auto BIOS updates in any Windows based SW. Too many times it goes bad.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is why they should never have included auto BIOS updates in any Windows based SW. Too many times it goes bad.


Its why i dont even have asus suite installed lol.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> You were updating BIOS from within Windows?? That's just asking for trouble...
> I always thought SATA III is backwards compatible to SATA II so it doesn't matter. Maybe these new boards are different?


i updated from 0504 to 0511 to 0515 without problem.. that's why i use this silly suite thing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is why they should never have included auto BIOS updates in any Windows based SW. Too many times it goes bad.


yeah.. i dont really want to reboot to UEFI since i have no USB thumb drive and should resize + create FAT32 partition on my external hdd.. it somehow backfired on me.. anyway im glad to have a big reason to RMA this board.. I have some issue w/ the RAM slot (system black out / unable to POST / read half of the capacity / overclock fail everytime i touched the RAM)


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i updated from 0504 to 0511 to 0515 without problem.. that's why i use this silly suite thing


With those anecdotal numbers you're at a 25% failure rate... In general though when updating a BIOS it's best to eliminate any potential issues, which of course would include Windows! It might be worth PMing @elmor (ASUS rep here on OCN) and see if he has any suggestions for you? Maybe you won't have to RMA, worth a shot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. i dont really want to reboot to UEFI since i have no USB thumb drive and should resize + create FAT32 partition on my external hdd.. it somehow backfired on me.. anyway im glad to have a big reason to RMA this board.. I have some issue w/ the RAM slot (system black out / unable to POST / read half of the capacity / overclock fail everytime i touched the RAM)


Hmmm, sounds like maybe your board had issues from the start, so maybe an RMA is your best bet. Did you order online for from a B&M store?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> With those anecdotal numbers you're at a 25% failure rate... In general though when updating a BIOS it's best to eliminate any potential issues, which of course would include Windows! It might be worth PMing @elmor (ASUS rep here on OCN) and see if he has any suggestions for you? Maybe you won't have to RMA, worth a shot?
> Hmmm, sounds like maybe your board had issues from the start, so maybe an RMA is your best bet. Did you order online for from a B&M store?


yeah.. i'm going to RMA anyway.. i got reason to go to salon now








i bought this board from local store. i'll go there tomorrow


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. i'm going to RMA anyway.. i got reason to go to salon now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this board from local store. i'll go there tomorrow


Oh yeah, local store makes it so easy to swap out! Nice!


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> You were updating BIOS from within Windows?? That's just asking for trouble...
> I always thought SATA III is backwards compatible to SATA II so it doesn't matter. Maybe these new boards are different?


dam, you read my mind and posted what I said before I said it, amazing stuff lol


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Oh yeah, local store makes it so easy to swap out! Nice!


isn't it?








i can also RMA directly to the distributor but i've been there once and waited a few days just to RMA. no more.. i need my PC before Wednesday


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> dam, you read my mind and posted what I said before I said it, amazing stuff lol


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Just bought the expensive g.skill flare x 3200 14-14-14-34 MHz (2x8GB). They did not get me to 3200 MHz on the Asus Prime x370 pro. But they did manage to get me to 2933 14-14-14-34 1.35v. I hope future bioses fixes this. *Im on the latest bios 0515*.


No you're not.









I have RAM running at 2666 now. Was stuck at 2400 on 0515.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> You were updating BIOS from within Windows?? That's just asking for trouble...
> I always thought SATA III is backwards compatible to SATA II so it doesn't matter. Maybe these new boards are different?
> 
> 
> 
> dam, you read my mind and posted what I said before I said it, amazing stuff lol
Click to expand...

sorry you are having troubles. What is rhe exact model of had you are trying to raid?


----------



## MrPerforations

there Maxtor diamond max 160gb 3gb/s drives, I have unplugged them so I cant give exact serial.
it had them in raid before I installed the mobo and ran a game off of them, but as soon as I try to install it mess's up the data.
the ssd is 6gb/s and works fine.
im just running a few thing on the cpu and ram to see if its stable.
it didnt like ibt avx at full blast, started lagging my desktop.
ran windows memory test on my ram at 3200 and said it was fine.
just running prime 95 on the cpu.


----------



## magnusavr

deleted double post


----------



## magnusavr

deleted


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> No you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have RAM running at 2666 now. Was stuck at 2400 on 0515.


Upgraded to the brand new bios 0604 (with agesa code 1.0.0.4a), but still stuck at 2933 14-14-14-34 1.35v on the Asus Prime x370 pro with my 1700x. Might be the cpu? I have seen several people say that one cpu in the same board can and another can't. This is G.Skill Flare X 3200.

Guess AMDs May agesa update will fix this?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Upgraded to the brand new bios 0604 (with agesa code 1.0.0.4a), but still stuck at 2933 14-14-14-34 1.35v on the Asus Prime x370 pro with my 1700x. Might be the cpu? I have seen several people say that one cpu in the same board can and another can't. This is G.Skill Flare X 3200.
> 
> Guess AMDs May agesa update will fix this?


Tried 1.36? Upping soc? Small tweaks.


----------



## chew*

I just got the flare x.

Will give them a spin on a variety of boards soon.


----------



## HaykOC

Have a kit of Flare X 3200 CL14.
Best I can get out of it is 2933 CL14, thats with an 1800x and MSI Titanium.


----------



## Spectre-

not sure if posted before but AX370 gaming 5 F5 bios is out with agesa 1.0.0.4a code


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Tried 1.36? Upping soc? Small tweaks.


No not yet







Was thinking about trying to up the soc voltage with +0,1 from default.


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Have a kit of Flare X 3200 CL14.
> Best I can get out of it is 2933 CL14, thats with an 1800x and MSI Titanium.


Thanks good to know I am not alone







Hope for future bios updates that will solve this


----------



## nrpeyton

Need a little guidance:

What do people mean by "Samsung B DIE"? I don't see those properties listed on the specs of any modules.

I hear that's what is mostly recommended, at current.


----------



## bardacuda

Well I got 2666 to run but it's really finnicky. At first it passed HCI Memtest on 16 threads with over 500% coverage. Then sometimes it fails to finish the AIDA benchmark...and other times I get a BSOD before I even see the windows splash screen at boot...or it won't POST and not even give a beep code.

I tried upping voltages as high as SoC 1.1, VDDR 1.35, VTT 0.675, VPP 2.7...and tried playing with standby up to 0.95 and "CPU1.8" up to 1.9 (not even sure what those are for). Also tried setting CPU voltage to constant 1.35 at stock frequency and tried CPU and SOC LLC at Auto and Level 1. I used timings as loose as 20-20-20-42 which is even looser than the 3200 XMP profile.

Like I say sometimes it seems solid as a rock and other times won't post at all. I just went back to 2400MHz. Guess I'm waiting for more BIOSes.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Need a little guidance:
> 
> What do people mean by "Samsung B DIE"? I don't see those properties listed on the specs of any modules.
> 
> I hear that's what is mostly recommended, at current.


Because it's a production label used by Samsung in binning their RAM. B-die are (speaking generally) more versatile and effective overclockers with tighter timings and their default subtimings evidently play very well with Ryzen's IMC.

There are little tips and tricks to looking at S/N's; G.Skill, for example, might use XXXXA400 or XXXXA5000 where the X's are the dates of production and A4 indicates Hynix where A5 indicates Samsung. Delineating between RAM that you know is Samsung can be more difficult without people prying off the heatspreaders for confirmation (which some friendly folks have done) but you can look to timings between equivalent kits. TridentZ 3200 @ 16-18-18-38 is Hynix, TridentZ 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 is Samsung B-die. If you find a DDR4 kit from GSkill with better (and usually more synchronous) timings than an equivalent-speed GSkill kit from the same range and it's an 8GB stick, chances are it's Samsung B-die.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
i got screen freezes, but it recovers and it passes the linpack on very high, all at stock .3ghz with 2133
thinking this could be the ssd playing up ???
the cpu voltage is tiny though,1.096v...? at 3200mhz

just tried high performance plan, no good.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Because it's a production label used by Samsung in binning their RAM. B-die are (speaking generally) more versatile and effective overclockers with tighter timings and their default subtimings evidently play very well with Ryzen's IMC.
> 
> There are little tips and tricks to looking at S/N's; G.Skill, for example, might use XXXXA400 or XXXXA5000 where the X's are the dates of production and A4 indicates Hynix where A5 indicates Samsung. Delineating between RAM that you know is Samsung can be more difficult without people prying off the heatspreaders for confirmation (which some friendly folks have done) but you can look to timings between equivalent kits. TridentZ 3200 @ 16-18-18-38 is Hynix, TridentZ 3200 @ 14-14-14-34 is Samsung B-die. If you find a DDR4 kit from GSkill with better (and usually more synchronous) timings than an equivalent-speed GSkill kit from the same range and it's an 8GB stick, chances are it's Samsung B-die.


B-die is a specific memory IC, has nothing to do with binning. Take other Samsung IC, say E-die, B-die & E-die are physically different DRAM chips. Not same physical chips just a different bin aka 1700,1800X, etc.
Other info looks good.

There's no 4GB B-die.
Bins to look for are of course, 3000C14,3200C14 & everything 3600Mhz & above as long as its 8GB per stick. RIpjaws, Tridents, LED etc doesn't matter. But people *might* have an easier time with Ryzen binned kits, aka FlareX,etc.


----------



## MrPerforations

ill compare the non b-die vs the b-dies if you want, which bench?
i want to murder my pc today....im just attacking with burnintest








cant believe it fails ibt.

dam, burn in test says it passes....








has done prime 95 at small for an hour.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> B-die is a specific memory IC, has nothing to do with binning. Take other Samsung IC, say E-die, B-die & E-die are physically different DRAM chips. Not same physical chips just a different bin aka 1700,1800X, etc.
> Other info looks good.
> 
> There's no 4GB B-die.
> Bins to look for are of course, 3000C14,3200C14 & everything 3600Mhz & above as long as its 8GB per stick. RIpjaws, Tridents, LED etc doesn't matter. But people *might* have an easier time with Ryzen binned kits, aka FlareX,etc.


Thanks for clarifying, I'm deliriously ill and my mind just went straight to binning, ignoring the word 'die' entirely.

I need to get some more Flare X kits to test, I grabbed an 8GB kit to see if it improved on Hynix compatibility at all, and at the very least that kit did boot to 2666 straight away, which is more than I can say for the Hynix TridentZ 3200.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, I'm deliriously ill and my mind just went straight to binning, ignoring the word 'die' entirely.
> 
> I need to get some more Flare X kits to test, I grabbed an 8GB kit to see if it improved on Hynix compatibility at all, and at the very least that kit did boot to 2666 straight away, which is more than I can say for the Hynix TridentZ 3200.


Are you guys returning the kits that aren't performing to their advertised speeds?

I think I've _finally_ picked out my part:

https://www.reichelt.com/?LANGUAGE=EN&CTYPE=0&MWSTFREE=0&CCOUNTRY=447&ARTICLE=172623&PROVID=2788&wt_guka=22596783377_79177362977&PROVID=2788&gclid=CLaJhPDRmtMCFfcV0wodxNYOIg

(The "factory code" listed on the product page is listed on the link SuperZan gave me of Samsung B-Die chips.

Any reason the Samsung chips are performing better on Ryzen?


----------



## chew*

Simple..

AMD imc has always been picky...

Xmp plays a small role as well.


----------



## savagebunny

Hello ladies, so I thought I'd share something. So Biostar for the GT7 has released a new BIOS coded *X37AG407*

AGESA Version SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a

Which is a good thing
Quote:


> 1.Fixed CPU frequency dispaly error after pstate change
> 2.Added F17 CPU internal clockgen support
> 3.Memory OC
> 
> The BCLK frequency is stable up to 105 MHz, but unstable from 106 and supports AMD's latest R5 processors.


So we got this now even without a external BCLK generator. 

But, I can't use a higher BCLK because my M.2 onboard gets disabled, how joyful, even at 102.8

I still can't post at 3200Mhz at all, but I'm probably doing something wrong, I even used the settings NAMEGT used on his board, no go.

But I did get the timings down to 12-11-11-29 @ 2933

Don't forget post times, once you set your settings, maybe 10 seconds? Then Im getting into windows. Per Windows Startup: 18.3


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Hello ladies, so I thought I'd share something. So Biostar for the GT7 has released a new BIOS coded *X37AG407*
> 
> AGESA Version SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a
> 
> Which is a good thing
> So we got this now even without a external BCLK generator.
> 
> But, I can't use a higher BCLK because my M.2 onboard gets disabled, how joyful, even at 102.8
> 
> I still can't post at 3200Mhz at all, but I'm probably doing something wrong, I even used the settings NAMEGT used on his board, no go.
> 
> But I did get the timings down to 12-11-11-29 @ 2933
> 
> Don't forget post times, once you set your settings, maybe 10 seconds? Then Im getting into windows. Per Windows Startup: 18.3


There are holes in bclk...thus the benefit of 104.8 vs 105...you hit a wall...jump over it mostly due to fact that there is no other option..


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I still can't post at 3200Mhz at all, but I'm probably doing something wrong, I even used the settings NAMEGT used on his board, no go.
> 
> But I did get the timings down to 12-11-11-29 @ 2933


Me neither, not consistently anyway. 3200 using either 16x multiplier or blck results in F9 bootloop. I can do it, but I need 1.43+ ddr boot voltage but a windows restart doesn't work. I'm starting to think it's a CPU limitation.

Nice timings tho, what voltage to get those? 14-14-14-34 RAM?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> There are holes in bclk...thus the benefit of 104.8 vs 105...you hit a wall...jump over it mostly due to fact that there is no other option..


So pretty much I gotta mess with each BCLK and see what isn't a hole anymore so I can see the M.2 as my boot device? At least everything SATA wise is fine at that point still
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Me neither, not consistently anyway. 3200 using either 16x multiplier or blck results in F9 bootloop. I can do it, but I need 1.43+ ddr boot voltage but a windows restart doesn't work. I'm starting to think it's a CPU limitation.
> 
> Nice timings tho, what voltage to get those? 14-14-14-34 RAM?


Right now its 1.37 in BIOS, 1.36 Windows

Got this in before dinner


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So pretty much I gotta mess with each BCLK and see what isn't a hole anymore so I can see the M.2 as my boot device? At least everything SATA wise is fine at that point still
> Right now its 1.37 in BIOS, 1.36 Windows
> 
> Got this in before dinner


Look for either amd PBS or promontory anything that has to do with pci or pci- e.

Try gen 2 and gen 1...

Score looks bugged. Try not raising cpu oc in windows...boot the speed.

Very simple to bug aida that way...i have scores near 68k read...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Need a little guidance:
> 
> What do people mean by "Samsung B DIE"? I don't see those properties listed on the specs of any modules.
> 
> I hear that's what is mostly recommended, at current.


Basically, most memory vendors are resellers. They do not make their own chips. Samsung and Hynix are two of the largest manufacturers of the chips which then companies like G-Skill resell. G-Skill takes the chips and bins it to the different configurations. So technically it is possible for one line (for example, 3200 C14) to actually have both Samsung and Hynix if they both passed the binning process. However, usually that is not the case and as SuperZan pointed out, they may use different serial numbers.

In the end, it is a gamble but because only Samsung chips generally do so well (clock higher or achieve low latencies), buying the higher clocks or lower latencies will mean a higher likelihood of getting Samsung chips.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Look for either amd PBS or promontory anything that has to do with pci or pci- e.
> 
> Try gen 2 and gen 1...
> 
> Score looks bugged. Try not raising cpu oc in windows...boot the speed.
> 
> Very simple to bug aida that way...i have scores near 68k read...


I'll look for that when I get back on the rig. My issue since I only got 1 pstate is if I set my 3.9O OC, it's stuck at 2.7 in Windows, not sure setting is causing that in the bios


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ill compare the non b-die vs the b-dies if you want, which bench?
> i want to murder my pc today....im just attacking with burnintest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe it fails ibt.
> 
> dam, burn in test says it passes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has done prime 95 at small for an hour.


That would be a fantastic read.

I'm sure I can speak for a few of us, in saying we are eagerly awaiting your results 

This is a big ask, but if you could PM or quote me on your post (when it comes). --- _it's so easy to miss things and keep up with this thread; and I'd hate to miss it._

I'll be sure to make sure you get all the credit for your research in the mention 

My fingers are ready on the rep++ button ;-)
I encourage others to do the same 

On another issue, apolgoes for the "off-topic" but is the Samsung B-DIE performing better on intel platforms too? Or is this just an AMD/Ryzen issue?


----------



## MrPerforations

sorry I only got the trial, but that's some weak score.
my system stalled while doing the test, this rig is unstable, from checking the qvl list for sata drives seems none of my drives are on it, neither any near the size. no 60gb ssd or any 3gb/s drives by the look of it.
I'm thinking of getting a new 2tb 6gb/s drive tomorrow, £70 just to test out the idea its the drive that is the issue.
looking at the list , there no 2tb drives listed, oh my mistake, there a toshiba and thats it.

the ram i have is qvl now.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Are you guys returning the kits that aren't performing to their advertised speeds?
> 
> I think I've _finally_ picked out my part:
> 
> https://www.reichelt.com/?LANGUAGE=EN&CTYPE=0&MWSTFREE=0&CCOUNTRY=447&ARTICLE=172623&PROVID=2788&wt_guka=22596783377_79177362977&PROVID=2788&gclid=CLaJhPDRmtMCFfcV0wodxNYOIg
> 
> (The "factory code" listed on the product page is listed on the link SuperZan gave me of Samsung B-Die chips.
> 
> Any reason the Samsung chips are performing better on Ryzen?


Many different reasons that chew* summed up well. This particular IMC "likes" bdie.

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Memoire-PC/Memoire-DDR4/KFA2/4976653-Memoire-PC-HOF-DDR4-3600MHz-16Go-DDR4-CAS17.htm
bdie, looks to be less expensive by a significant amount.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Hello ladies, so I thought I'd share something. So Biostar for the GT7 has released a new BIOS coded *X37AG407*
> 
> AGESA Version SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a
> 
> Which is a good thing
> So we got this now even without a external BCLK generator.
> 
> But, I can't use a higher BCLK because my M.2 onboard gets disabled, how joyful, even at 102.8
> 
> I still can't post at 3200Mhz at all, but I'm probably doing something wrong, I even used the settings NAMEGT used on his board, no go.
> 
> But I did get the timings down to 12-11-11-29 @ 2933
> 
> Don't forget post times, once you set your settings, maybe 10 seconds? Then Im getting into windows. Per Windows Startup: 18.3


Where did you find this. I'm on their page and its not available. There is a chinese site with it from Dropbox. Is that it?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Where did you find this. I'm on their page and its not available. There is a chinese site with it from Dropbox. Is that it?


Yup, its on hwbattle, by OP NAMEGT and its on Dropbox.


----------



## HavocInferno

1700 @ 3900/1.373-1.395, C6H @ 1002, 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LED (spec 3400/16, thaiphoon says b die)

CB15 scores are basically identical between 2933/14, 3200/14 and 3200/16. Like, 1-2 pts deviation in ST and maybe 5 pts deviation in MT.

What am I missing? 3200/14 and 3200/16 pass >30 mins prime 29.1 custom blend (13312mb), so seems ram is stable there.

But why do the scores seem like I'm getting some sort of mild error correction or smth going on?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## savagebunny

GT7 w/ new BIOS and BCLK changes, doesn't boot higher than 102.8 for me at least, probably doing something wrong

Microcode if I recall: 800111C


----------



## MrPerforations

lol, my avexir blitz are Samsung b-die from 2014, thought they was different. 3200 cl16
this desktop laggin is rubbish.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> lol, *my avexir blitz are Samsung b-die from 2014*, thought they was different. 3200 cl16
> this desktop laggin is rubbish.


*IMPOSSIBLE!!!!*

B-die wasn't retail till around 20 Dec 2015.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, I'm deliriously ill and my mind just went straight to binning, ignoring the word 'die' entirely.


Happen to us all sometimes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Are you guys returning the kits that aren't performing to their advertised speeds?


You can, but IMO, if your sticks are not doing XMP on this platform, then it most probably AMD, Mobo maker or your CPU IMC's fault.

Of course you don't have to keep it, but I don't think its the RAM manufacturer who missed the mark in the binning process. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## savagebunny

I'd love to his naked chips from 2014.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, miss read it, its the spd and xmp revision date.


----------



## rt123




----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> *IMPOSSIBLE!!!!*
> 
> B-die wasn't retail till around 20 Dec 2015.
> Happen to us all sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but IMO, if your sticks are not doing XMP on this platform, then it most probably AMD, Mobo maker or your CPU IMC's fault.
> 
> Of course you don't have to keep it, but I don't think its the RAM manufacturer who missed the mark in the binning process. Just my 2 cents.


Interesting, so how would a memory controller that is failing to manage 3200 on a mobo advertised as capable of 3200, be grounds for RMA'ing your chip?

How exactly do these memory controllers work?

I know the quality of silicon can cause electrons to "stray" off path into adjacent pathways causing instability-- and its these rogue electrons that make us unstable.
(To go on even further, the cooler something is; the better it conducts, therefore electrons stay on their pathways--hence LN2 / water cooling = better overclocking).

/\ /\ But thats all to do with the CPU cores. How Does a memory controller come into that? I'm just curious as to the science behind it? Is it part of the "main silicon"? I.E. if thats the case; surely a chip with a poor memory controller would also be a poor overclocker? (I.E. less likely to hit 4.0GHZ)?


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

I need you guy's advice. I have a MSI TomaHawk B350 board (Crosshair Hero 6 in for repair) and I'd like to know if this board could hold back my Overclocking. I have 2 Ryzen CPUs, the 1700 and 1700x that I have can only do 3.9Ghz at 1.42-1.44 volts, are they duds or could the board be at play here. I'm really looking to get 4Ghz. I might not get back my CrossHair hero board for another 2 weeks (sent for repair since March 26) as they currently have a shortage of boards -_-


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Interesting, so how would a memory controller that is failing to manage 3200 on a mobo advertised as capable of 3200, be grounds for RMA'ing your chip?
> 
> How exactly do these memory controllers work?
> 
> I know the quality of silicon can cause electrons to "stray" off path into adjacent pathways causing instability-- and its these rogue electrons that make us unstable.
> (To go on even further, the cooler something is; the better it conducts, therefore electrons stay on their pathways--hence LN2 / water cooling = better overclocking).
> 
> /\ /\ But thats all to do with the CPU cores. How Does a memory controller come into that? I'm just curious as to the science behind it? Is it part of the "main silicon"? I.E. if thats the case; surely a chip with a poor memory controller would also be a poor overclocker? (I.E. less likely to hit 4.0GHZ)?


Memory controller at end of the day is still part of the silicon & we know there are variance from chip to chip. As no 2 CPUs overclock the same, neither are 2 memory controller always the same. It just about how low the does the worse one swing. Intel is at a point with their Skl/Kbl architectures that even the worst of the worst IMC will still do 3733-3866. Good ones will do 4266+.

On AMD Ryzen, seems like the worse memory controllers are bad enough that they cannot even do 3200Mhz. CPU manufactures are smart & hence they don't specify memory speeds outside of safe zone, just as they don't specify overclocks that the user will be able to achieve. I haven't checked, but I think Intel specifies upto 2400Mhz on SKl/Kbl & so does AMD (Again these numbers can be off, but neither specify more than 2666 for sure). Anything above those speeds is considered "OC", aka there are no guarantees & they CAN, if they want to, deny you RMA on a chip that you consider has a bad IMC.

I think mobo makers can get off by saying that its the chips fault (weak IMC) unless you can prove that the same CPU does 3200mhz on other mobo. Again, these are how these things are setup legally (IANAL). But if you tried to RMA your CPU or Mobo due to not being able to hit a certain mem speed, they'd probably accept your RMA because they don't want an unhappy customer. But I think they can legally say no to you if they want to.


----------



## krdvg

So my bracket for the Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 came in, but the stand off has a very short thread causing the backplate to not be snug fit with the mother board back







I have not installed the cooler yet, but I dont think the cooler with stick with the CPU given the loose backplate







Anybody came across something like this? Gonna try and find some washers I guess.

EDIT: X370 Taichi mobo.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Memory controller at end of the day is still part of the silicon & we know there are variance from chip to chip. As no 2 CPUs overclock the same, neither are 2 memory controller always the same. It just about how low the does the worse one swing. Intel is at a point with their Skl/Kbl architectures that even the worst of the worst IMC will still do 3733-3866. Good ones will do 4266+.
> 
> On AMD Ryzen, seems like the worse memory controllers are bad enough that they cannot even do 3200Mhz. CPU manufactures are smart & hence they don't specify memory speeds outside of safe zone, just as they don't specify overclocks that the user will be able to achieve. I haven't checked, but I think Intel specifies upto 2400Mhz on SKl/Kbl & so does AMD (Again these numbers can be off, but neither specify more than 2666 for sure). Anything above those speeds is considered "OC", aka there are no guarantees & they CAN, if they want to, deny you RMA on a chip that you consider has a bad IMC.
> 
> I think mobo makers can get off by saying that its the chips fault (weak IMC) unless you can prove that the same CPU does 3200mhz on other mobo. Again, these are how these things are setup legally (IANAL). But if you tried to RMA your CPU or Mobo due to not being able to hit a certain mem speed, they'd probably accept your RMA because they don't want an unhappy customer. But I think they can legally say no to you if they want to.


Yea, I'm hoping that AMD can fix the ram problems with updates, but I am worried that this might be the case. Some people's CPU can overclock extremely well but are stuck at the lower end for memory. Mine cannot seem to reach 3.9Ghz stably unless I go 1.38v+. However, my SOC can do 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 at 0.97v. I intend to keep my CPU at 3.8Ghz, keep my Vcore below 1.3v, and go as high as possible with ram if they unlock higher speeds without increasing REFCLK/BCLK.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> So my bracket for the Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 came in, but the stand off has a very short thread causing the backplate to not be snug fit with the mother board back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not installed the cooler yet, but I dont think the cooler with stick with the CPU given the loose backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody came across something like this? Gonna try and find some washers I guess.
> 
> EDIT: X370 Taichi mobo.


I have a Artic 120 and didn't have this issue, backplate is snug. Just get 1 nut on 1 corner, then 1 on the adjacent corner and you should be fine. It still had wiggle room once I put the stand offs in the bracket.


----------



## krdvg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I have a Artic 120 and didn't have this issue, backplate is snug. Just get 1 nut on 1 corner, then 1 on the adjacent corner and you should be fine. It still had wiggle room once I put the stand offs in the bracket.


Thanks for replying! So the wiggle room with just the stand offs is fine? I will proceed with putting the cpu unit on then and hopefully it tightens things up.


----------



## savagebunny

Ya, There was a bit of play, but nothing crazy. Since the back plate has that insulation piece you'll be fine. Just gotta give the bracket some tough love, on 1 corner, just get the screw/knob on the threads barely so it stays on there, then do another corner the same way, and proceed around by tightening in a STAR pattern.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Memory controller at end of the day is still part of the silicon & we know there are variance from chip to chip. As no 2 CPUs overclock the same, neither are 2 memory controller always the same. It just about how low the does the worse one swing. Intel is at a point with their Skl/Kbl architectures that even the worst of the worst IMC will still do 3733-3866. Good ones will do 4266+.
> 
> On AMD Ryzen, seems like the worse memory controllers are bad enough that they cannot even do 3200Mhz. CPU manufactures are smart & hence they don't specify memory speeds outside of safe zone, just as they don't specify overclocks that the user will be able to achieve. I haven't checked, but I think Intel specifies upto 2400Mhz on SKl/Kbl & so does AMD (Again these numbers can be off, but neither specify more than 2666 for sure). Anything above those speeds is considered "OC", aka there are no guarantees & they CAN, if they want to, deny you RMA on a chip that you consider has a bad IMC.
> 
> I think mobo makers can get off by saying that its the chips fault (weak IMC) unless you can prove that the same CPU does 3200mhz on other mobo. Again, these are how these things are setup legally (IANAL). But if you tried to RMA your CPU or Mobo due to not being able to hit a certain mem speed, they'd probably accept your RMA because they don't want an unhappy customer. But I think they can legally say no to you if they want to.


Nailed it. Though, I don't think the IMCs are that bad. There's a reason why 3200MHz is the max available option on everyone's BIOS.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Hi have my mem kit working at 3200 (3600 originally) by XMP... No issues and rock stable... 16GB TridentZ...
> 
> As far as my connects go, the new BIOS is just around the corner from MSI!


Great you have your kit working, but let's not forget that others have issues too. I'm using the same RGB ram rated for 3000 and i have issues going past 2667 or enabling XMP.


----------



## Alwrath

FINALLY got my corsair bracket in. 4 ghz reporting in at 1.43 voltage LLC set to low









Gaming stable. Running Mass Effect Andromeda tonight and will do a Heaven run. Voltage fluctuates from 1.39 to 1.45


----------



## Alwrath

I think im getting higher FPS in Mass Effect Andromeda at 4K









Max temp with corsair H100i V2 is 55C


----------



## Alwrath

The power of a 4 GHZ Ryzen and a stock voltage geforce 1080ti 1950 core.


----------



## nrpeyton

Do we have any numbers in yet, showing which boards are getting the highest overclocks on both ends?
IE. 1) CPU & 2) DDR4 ?

I.E. is there a "general consensus"?


----------



## mus1mus

First page.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/0_50

Memory OC > Pick Asus CH6 or Taichi for Benchmarking.


----------



## ChronoBodi

OK i'm confused.

The exact settings i had tuned fine for F3 on Gigabyte Gaming 5, doesn't work in F5 at all.

Namely the vcore offset. I had -0.100000 on before, i expected 1.25v or so, all works in F3, but in F5, the same exact settings i had for a month doesn't do anything. the Vcore is stuck at 1.350v and goes between 1.35-1.36v.

Everything else works, but the vcore adjustment not sticking confuses me. It's a shame because the new AGESA did improve the Cinebench score by 50 CB points or so in multithreaded.


----------



## krdvg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Ya, There was a bit of play, but nothing crazy. Since the back plate has that insulation piece you'll be fine. Just gotta give the bracket some tough love, on 1 corner, just get the screw/knob on the threads barely so it stays on there, then do another corner the same way, and proceed around by tightening in a STAR pattern.


Thank you! Thank you!! Build is done and all good









Equally surprising, I moved my boot SSD from old 2500k, R9 390 system to the new one (R7 1700x, 1080Ti), did not expect it to work at all, but Windows 10 did some magic, uninstalled all old drivers and booted me in plain no drivers mode!! (at this point I did my happy dance







) That was sooo smooth, good job W10! Also, on first post without any hard drives, was able to get my Corsair 3000 LPX on 2933, not bad.

Will try overclocking and all that jazz tomorrow. Need more case fans!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> OK i'm confused.
> 
> The exact settings i had tuned fine for F3 on Gigabyte Gaming 5, doesn't work in F5 at all.
> 
> Namely the vcore offset. I had -0.100000 on before, i expected 1.25v or so, all works in F3, but in F5, the same exact settings i had for a month doesn't do anything. the Vcore is stuck at 1.350v and goes between 1.35-1.36v.
> 
> Everything else works, but the vcore adjustment not sticking confuses me. It's a shame because the new AGESA did improve the Cinebench score by 50 CB points or so in multithreaded.


Did you clear cmos after the bios update? Mine stuck after updating the bios and not clearing cmos. Give it a shot a setting is probably stuck.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Did you clear cmos after the bios update? Mine stuck after updating the bios and not clearing cmos. Give it a shot a setting is probably stuck.


well balls. no i didn't clear cmos. it's that button on the mobo itself? so, let's see you update bios through q-flash, then clear CMOS?

Really wish they put that button somewhere on the back I/O honestly, my Ryzen rig is a TV pc and it's kinda a PITA to take it out.

and i thought updating the BIOS clears everything off the table and nothing carries over, but this is not the case. some odd "stuck" settings, apparently. without clearing CMOS, that is.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> Thank you! Thank you!! Build is done and all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equally surprising, I moved my boot SSD from old 2500k, R9 390 system to the new one (R7 1700x, 1080Ti), did not expect it to work at all, but Windows 10 did some magic, uninstalled all old drivers and booted me in plain no drivers mode!! (at this point I did my happy dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) That was sooo smooth, good job W10! Also, on first post without any hard drives, was able to get my Corsair 3000 LPX on 2933, not bad.
> 
> Will try overclocking and all that jazz tomorrow. Need more case fans!


Good deal, glad it worked out for ya. I was a bit surprised also, but my 1151 socket was the same way on my Asus board. Gotta have some flex to it and allow some pressure on the cpu!


----------



## Scotty99

1700 dropped to 319 today at microcenter, and 50 bucks off a board.

Just heads up.

Also ryzen 5 launches today, depending on the games tested it may go over a lot better with the youtubers (some games a ryzen 5 will smoke a 7600k etc).


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1700 dropped to 319 today at microcenter, and 50 bucks off a board.
> 
> Just heads up.
> 
> Also ryzen 5 launches today, depending on the games tested it may go over a lot better with the youtubers (some games a ryzen 5 will smoke a 7600k etc).


the difference will be more obvious this time, 4 threads just isn't enough at all for some modern games now and really needs 8 threads to suffice. this is what makes the 7700k still relevant, so to speak but not exactly for its $350 pricing though.

Now, the Ryzen 5 1600 retains a huge chunk of the MT prowess of the Ryzen 7 series, whereas the 7600k literally lost half its threads from its Hyperthreaded counterpart that just barely makes it do to look "good" in gaming to the Youtubers.

It's going to be a blood bath, the differences wasn't really too obvious to casuals with ryzen 7 vs 7700k, but now with ryzen 5 vs 7600k and let alone the locked i5s, it will be too obvious.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats what i mean, some games are going to show a drastic advantage for ryzen cause the i5 simply does not have the cores to support the game.

I honestly cannot even think of a scenario where i could suggest an i5 over ryzen 5, sure the high clocked i5's will be faster in a lot of games (most of them) but unless that is literally all you do on your PC and dont have youtube/twitch open in the background ryzen is the no brainer choice.

I am hoping AMD sells a LOT of r5's and r3's if only so my 1700 gets better multi threaded game support lol.


----------



## Lass3

You know what time NDA will be lifted today?


----------



## Scotty99

That i don't no. Just curious to see where the reviewers go with ryzen 5, i know i personally couldnt go on camera with a straight face and suggest an i5 over a ryzen 5.....but i bet at least a few of them do lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> OK i'm confused.
> 
> The exact settings i had tuned fine for F3 on Gigabyte Gaming 5, doesn't work in F5 at all.
> 
> Namely the vcore offset. I had -0.100000 on before, i expected 1.25v or so, all works in F3, but in F5, the same exact settings i had for a month doesn't do anything. the Vcore is stuck at 1.350v and goes between 1.35-1.36v.
> 
> Everything else works, but the vcore adjustment not sticking confuses me. It's a shame because the new AGESA did improve the Cinebench score by 50 CB points or so in multithreaded.


Flash twice.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i think MSI stands for Massive Sata Instabilty ?


Been lurking and I apologize if this has been answered and I just haven't gotten to the post yet. I realize this is a longshot, but I have to ask, are you running a stock bclk? I'm not sure if your MB even supports it or not.. I only ask because I suffered a lot of storage unreliability as well, most of it ended up being that my Samsung 850 M.2 wasn't happy. I am at work now and can't post screenshots or confirmations, but I'm currently with an Asrock Taichi with an 1800X clocked at 4Ghz, 64GB of RAM at 2933. I initially had a lot of problems getting my storage setup stable, and suffered drives that would disappear from my system, etc. The two biggest problems I had when trying to get my system stable were trying to run my memory at 3200 and trying to run a bclk over 101. If I run my bclk at anything over 101, my 850 M.2 disappears. I doubt this will be helpful, but I do understand the frustration. I actually walked away from my prized new PC build for almost two weeks behind that.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquineas*
> 
> Been lurking and I apologize if this has been answered and I just haven't gotten to the post yet. I realize this is a longshot, but I have to ask, are you running a stock bclk?


None of the MSI boards have turbo/hyper bclk to my knowledge.

(I should have done some searching before dropping $300 on a Titanium expecting it to have everything I'd ever want







)


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> None of the MSI boards have turbo/hyper bclk to my knowledge.
> 
> (I should have done some searching before dropping $300 on a Titanium expecting it to have everything I'd ever want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ah well I stand corrected. The weird storage issues just sounded too familiar.
Cheers!


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, i dont have blck on this mobo, there is a qvl list for ssd and hard drives for the carbon, something I have never seen before, no 3gb/s drive and anything smaller than 128 is not on the list, I'm about to head out to buy a new drive to see if it fixes the problem, if not, its going back to the shop asap.
i cant return my ram now as it past 14 days and a new £70 drive dont fix it, im going to be mad. a costly atempt to make a pc work is not what i wanted.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquineas*
> 
> Been lurking and I apologize if this has been answered and I just haven't gotten to the post yet. I realize this is a longshot, but I have to ask, are you running a stock bclk? I'm not sure if your MB even supports it or not.. I only ask because I suffered a lot of storage unreliability as well, most of it ended up being that my Samsung 850 M.2 wasn't happy. I am at work now and can't post screenshots or confirmations, but I'm currently with an Asrock Taichi with an 1800X clocked at 4Ghz, 64GB of RAM at 2933. I initially had a lot of problems getting my storage setup stable, and suffered drives that would disappear from my system, etc. The two biggest problems I had when trying to get my system stable were trying to run my memory at 3200 and trying to run a bclk over 101. If I run my bclk at anything over 101, my 850 M.2 disappears. I doubt this will be helpful, but I do understand the frustration. I actually walked away from my prized new PC build for almost two weeks behind that.


try to use only 2 DIMMs, de-clock your cpu and ram speed


----------



## Scotty99

Is there an R5 discussion im missing somewhere lol?


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I'll look for that when I get back on the rig. My issue since I only got 1 pstate is if I set my 3.9O OC, it's stuck at 2.7 in Windows, not sure setting is causing that in the bios


Only set the FID in the P-State overlocking area. Changing DID and VID causes this. For voltage you need to use the CPU voltage offset on the main ONE page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Yup, its on hwbattle, by OP NAMEGT and its on Dropbox.


TY!

Dropbox link for those who don't want to search.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hrsh54lxay08mh1/X37AG407.BST?dl=0


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Flash twice.


Ah wait, flasth f5 twice to do the same effect as clear CMOS?


----------



## WR-HW95

I can report that 4x16Gb @3230MHz still works with 1081 bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Oops. Wrong thread sorry.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I can report that 4x16Gb @3230MHz still works with 1081 bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Wrong thread sorry.


Does it pass 1 hour of "stressapptest" though? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test


----------



## MrPerforations

haha , my unstable days are over by the looks of things.
new drive and installing and the desktop is stable now using ibt at very high at stock.









Member now, tehe


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. it seems like not all board could accept >2933 for now..
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @sakae48
> 
> Me and a few C6H owners have noted some CPUs will not do higher RAM speed with current firmware, etc. We had all same hardware and swapped between CPUs only. I had one where it would do 2933MHz and other 3200MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i might just replace the CPU then.. *hoping got the better one instead of worst one*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've had 2x R7 1700, differing batches, the newer batch did 3200MHz.
> 
> SpecChum has also grabbed same batch of R7 1700 as the one that does 3200MHz for me. So it will be interesting to see how his "tests".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Preliminary result in







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Well, guess who's just swapped his 1700 out for another and can now boot (and reboot) first time at 3200 14-14-14-34 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so we can say 2x R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT rock 3200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just did ~6.5hrs MEMTest today on UEFI 0079 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T with 3.8GHz CPU to make sure it was matching on stability/error free as 0902 / 1002.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrPerforations

mines a UA 1707SUT
made in china


----------



## bardacuda

So I was bored and wanted to see if I could drop the voltage and still be stable in RealBench, and I was! First voltage I tried was 1.350 and passed 1 hour no problem. I might try dropping even more later just to see how low of a voltage I can actually pass this at at this frequency.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I went back to 1.375V and tried to do IBT for 12 runs just so it ran at least an hour to make a fair comparison. Turns out the system is still not actually stable at that voltage. Maybe that error message I got after the first "successful" 10x run really _was_ stability related. I tried bumping up the voltage as much as 2 notches (1.3865V...each increment is 6.25mV) but couldn't get through more than 7 or 8 runs before getting a black screen. That's about as much voltage as I want to try using so I'm stopping there.

TL;DR System is not actually stable with as much as 1.387V at 3.85GHz...however it can still pass 1 hour of RealBench with as little as 1.350V and possibly even less.

EDIT: ARGH! You know what? The new BIOS lowered my SoC voltage so that might be why I can't pass IBT now. Forget everything I said about IBT for now.

EDIT2: Whelp even after re-raising SoC I couldn't pass IBT @ 3.85GHz @ 1.375V. Meanwhile I can pass @ 3.80GHz @ 1.325V...I think I'll stick with 3.80

*BIOS 0604 Settings:*

- CPU: 3800MHz (152 FID / 8 DID) @ 1.325V
- LLC: Level 1 VCore, Level 1 VSoC
- RAM: 2400MHz 12-12-12-32 @ 1.25V
- Everything else: Auto

*IBT AVX: 13 runs @ 12632MB,* ~1 hour

- Speed: 179.5 GFlops
- Total system draw: 256W peak
- Ambient: 20°C
- CPU: 60.0°C, VRM: 54°C, Chokes: 73.6°C

I keep getting the same error, but, again, it doesn't appear to be stability related, as it passes all the runs with the matching "result" values.

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Choke Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sakae48

it's either my CPU is really bad or what? it was running 1.41v on the first boot, fresh board from the distributor. it runs fine on 1.25v with 37x tho..
this is confusing.. im way too tired to rma anything already. im lack of good luck


----------



## MrPerforations

yer the 1.41v is just max safe default voltage as far as i know, its their max safe on my fx too.


----------



## ChronoBodi

ok, i flashed the bios twice, and it seems the offset is different this time.

what used to get me 1.16 vcore for the offset i had for F3 now grants roughly a higher vcore of 1.24 vcore for the same offset i had from F3.

is the offset rules different between F3 and F5? Was F3 misreporting the offset or is it something else, just a different offset is needed for F5 now?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have my new build up and running got some questions if you dont mind helping a Intel fanboy out. lol

So far i'm impressed with ryzen and cannot wait to start compiling big projects on it. I also got a Samsung 950 pro m.2 drive. And a Ryzen 1700 paired with a Asus Prime B350-plus. Updated to newest bios.

What all do I need to do to make sure its running as fast as possible and iron out any day 1 bugs? Also, anything specific needing to be done to m.2 drives. My mobo seems to run it fine and I installed the samsung NVMe driver so hoping that's it. I was getting bsods playing overwatch but the BSOD seems to point to my AMD driver. So I did a clean install and hopefully that fixes it. So any thing else needing enabling/disabling? Once im steady stock Ill go for OC.


----------



## Skyl3r

Okay... Got my 3200MHz ram and it runs fine at 3200MHz CL14.
I am not getting any performance increase in TimeSpy. Results are exactly the same as with 2133 CL15.

At least it looks a lot better.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1543264/spy/1543174

I tested FireStrike physics and combined and got within margin of error of 2133MHz CL15 as well.


----------



## gupsterg

TS renders at 1440P, for me in gaming tests @ 1440P I did 2133MHz C14 vs 3200MHz C14 = no difference.

Code:



Code:


1002 3.8GHz 3200MHz C14 Fury X 1145/545 v16.12.2

Central Park - Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool

2017-04-03 21:59:10 - Crysis2
Frames: 4817 - Time: 54257ms - Avg: 88.781 - Min: 69 - Max: 121

2017-04-03 22:00:06 - Crysis2
Frames: 4805 - Time: 53977ms - Avg: 89.019 - Min: 69 - Max: 127

2017-04-03 22:01:02 - Crysis2
Frames: 4869 - Time: 54772ms - Avg: 88.896 - Min: 69 - Max: 120

TombRaider 2013 in game benchmark matches FRAPS

2017-04-03 22:30:28 - TombRaider
Frames: 5282 - Time: 64771ms - Avg: 81.549 - Min: 60 - Max: 105

2017-04-03 23:13:07 - BioShockInfinite
Frames: 8206 - Time: 78625ms - Avg: 104.369 - Min: 58 - Max: 154

1002 3.8GHz 2133MHz C14 Fury X 1145/545 v16.12.2

Central Park - Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool

2017-04-03 22:16:50 - Crysis2
Frames: 4661 - Time: 52962ms - Avg: 88.006 - Min: 68 - Max: 121

2017-04-03 22:17:45 - Crysis2
Frames: 4822 - Time: 54959ms - Avg: 87.738 - Min: 68 - Max: 121

2017-04-03 22:18:42 - Crysis2
Frames: 4875 - Time: 55568ms - Avg: 87.730 - Min: 68 - Max: 120

TombRaider 2013 in game benchmark matches FRAPS

2017-04-03 22:22:38 - TombRaider
Frames: 5360 - Time: 64694ms - Avg: 82.852 - Min: 60 - Max: 113

2017-04-03 23:33:49 - BioShockInfinite
Frames: 8113 - Time: 79327ms - Avg: 102.273 - Min: 56 - Max: 154


----------



## aerotracks

Just put my Ryzen system together, it's amazing how that Arctic Freezer Pro from ten years ago fits on this new platform just fine









http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_372816xusj.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-0549458xuu4.png


----------



## gupsterg

OMG! aerotracks on AMD







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Okay... Got my 3200MHz ram and it runs fine at 3200MHz CL14.
> I am not getting any performance increase in TimeSpy. Results are exactly the same as with 2133 CL15.
> 
> At least it looks a lot better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1543264/spy/1543174
> 
> I tested FireStrike physics and combined and got within margin of error of 2133MHz CL15 as well.


I saw an increase in both but could be due to it being OCed as well. In games there should be a difference depending on the game.


----------



## nrpeyton

Sooo close to finally grabbing my new Ryzen system.

Got all my ideal parts picked out. (finally).

I even begun to feel like a kid on Christmas morning.

I was 2 seconds away from hitting the 'confirmation button' on my basket.

Then I come across this:

The i5 3570k (a 5 year old 2012 intel CPU - also only mediocre in its day) still beats a brand new Ryzen 1700 at single *and* quad core performance by 4%.

I am really struggling again here. Someone help me out, please?

My current system is:
-AMD FX 8350 (running at FX 9590++ speeds)
-2133MHZ DDR3 (16GB)
-EVGA GTX 1080 Classified _(soon to be GTX 1080 TI)_

Main uses: gaming / browsing / extreme cooling / tinkering


----------



## gupsterg

IIRC @bluej511 your compares were stock 1700X vs OC? not same CPU setup low RAM vs high RAM? last post I recall then there was another 2 or so before this one.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OMG! aerotracks on AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's all downhill from here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC @bluej511 your compares were stock 1700X vs OC? not same CPU setup low RAM vs high RAM? last post I recall then there was another 2 or so before this one.


This comparison (pretty much physics only so its not gpu bound) was stock 1700x with 2133 vs 1700x and 2933 i believe.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1313147/spy/1532784#

And firestrike, same setup on both sides stock/2133 vs 3.8/2933.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11885628/fs/12094988

And why not for s and giggles heres one with a 60/100mhz OC on my r9 390. This is with multiplier at 100 instead of 99.8 so gained very minimal haha.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12235762/fs/12094988


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> This comparison (pretty much physics only so its not gpu bound) was stock 1700x with 2133 vs 1700x and 2933 i believe.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1313147/spy/1532784#
> 
> And firestrike, same setup on both sides stock/2133 vs 3.8/2933.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11885628/fs/12094988


quick question, does there need to be different offset values for vCore to get the same voltage i had on F3 compared to F5?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> quick question, does there need to be different offset values for vCore to get the same voltage i had on F3 compared to F5?


Not sure, on my ch6 i havent tried new beta bioses but seems like some people are having to change the offset value, not sure if its reporting incorrectly or if hwinfo64 needs another update to match the BIOS not sure.

On my g5 though i left the same offsets from f3 to f5b and didn't have any issues, i didn't run it as hard as i have my ch6 though so not sure. Its a possibility though, maybe slightly more vcore to be even more stable or maybe to help with RAM i have no idea haha.

I'm as lost as we all are on the subject.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> The i5 3570k (a 5 year old 2012 intel CPU - also only mediocre in its day) still beats a brand new Ryzen 1700 at single *and* quad core performance by 4%.


What's the source for this? I'd like to see the specifics of the comparison. A significant amount of games can take advantage of more than 4 cores now.

If I was going to rebuild now, I wouldnt hesitate to get a 1700.

Honestly since you have an Nvidia GPU, the i5-3570k might perform better until Nvidia develops some AMD specific optimizations for their drivers.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> What's the source for this? I'd like to see the specifics of the comparison. A significant amount of games can take advantage of more than 4 cores now.
> 
> If I was going to rebuild now, I wouldnt hesitate to get a 1700.
> 
> Honestly since you have an Nvidia GPU, the i5-3570k might perform better until Nvidia develops some AMD specific optimizations for their drivers.


http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700/1316vs3917

I hear what you're saying; and I desperately do really want to grab a Ryzen.. all the hype is enough excitement alone to entice me.
(Even being part of the ongoing research we are all doing here) but actually being able to _physically_ be part of that myself with a system.

But the investment is still a lot of money. One I desperately want; but also one I'm desperately trying to justify to myself.

Everytime I get sufficiently excited enough; I find something, like what I just described above; and its sufficiently disheartening enough to stop me taking that "final step".

I could grab an i7 7700k- but where's the fun in that? (To me, there isn't any)...

And right now, i'd rather stick to my current set up than buy an i7 7700k (which because to be honest my current system _is_ still fulfilling my needs adequately.

But I can't help feeling I'm missing out; I just feel like I need more.. more good reasons to make that final decision for Ryzen and know I'll be happy with it :-(

*/\ sorry for the edits*


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
been playing with the overclock with this 1700, had to hit it with 1.39v to get 3800 stable with itb avx @ max. what a wait for it to finish, but 173 Gflops, my fx @ 4.6ghz got 96 Gflops. the no off set voltage is really stupid.stuck with 1.39v while using?
im also not sure if it failed any tests, i like the way that ryzen crashes, it just like my monitor switching off while i wait....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> been playing with the overclock with this 1700, had to hit it with 1.39v to get 3800 stable with itb avx @ max. what a wait for it to finish, but 173 Gflops, my fx @ 4.6ghz got 96 Gflops. the no off set voltage is really stupid.stuck with 1.39v while using?
> im also not sure if it failed any tests, i like the way that ryzen crashes, it just like my monitor switching off while i wait....


Most boards require you to use P states to get clocks and volts to come down at idle. But the funny thing is, if you want the most performance from your chip you should be using AMD balanced plan or high performance plan, and in that case it isnt going to clock down anyways lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Most boards require you to use P states to get clocks and volts to come down at idle. But the funny thing is, if you want the most performance from your chip you should be using AMD balanced plan or high performance plan, and in that case it isnt going to clock down anyways lol.


Wrong again sorry to break it to you, the amd power plan is doodoo. Heres proof if you need it.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12265592/fs/12265585/fs/12265577


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Most boards require you to use P states to get clocks and volts to come down at idle. But the funny thing is, if you want the most performance from your chip you should be using AMD balanced plan or high performance plan, and in that case it isnt going to clock down anyways lol.


I really want it to down clock and give me that cheaper running cost, the bios don't have pstates, I'm going to have a look at ryzen master and see if that offers downclocking with oc.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wrong again sorry to break it to you, the amd power plan is doodoo. Heres proof if you need it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12265592/fs/12265585/fs/12265577


My games perform a lot better with amd plan than stock balanced. I know you guys only run benchmarks on here and that is REALLY important to you, but in the real world the AMD plan is working better.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I really want it to down clock and give me that cheaper running cost, the bios don't have pstates, I'm going to have a look at ryzen master and see if that offers downclocking with oc.


Ya you could give that a try, software overclocking has always scared me but you never know.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700/1316vs3917
> 
> I hear what you're saying; and I desperately do really want to grab a Ryzen.. all the hype is enough excitement alone to entice me.
> (Even being part of the ongoing research we are all doing here) but actually being able to _physically_ be part of that myself with a system.
> 
> But the investment is still a lot of money. One I desperately want; but also one I'm desperately trying to justify to myself.
> 
> Everytime I get sufficiently excited enough; I find something, like what I just described above; and its sufficiently disheartening enough to stop me taking that "final step".
> 
> I could grab an i7 7700k- but where's the fun in that? (To me, there isn't any)...
> 
> And right now, i'd rather stick to my current set up than buy an i7 7700k (which because to be honest my current system _is_ still fulfilling my needs adequately.
> 
> But I can't help feeling I'm missing out; I just feel like I need more.. more good reasons to make that final decision for Ryzen and know I'll be happy with it :-(
> 
> */\ sorry for the edits*


userbenchmark's data is wrong. I think for both cpu's. Never did think their data was reliable. Now why isn't my 1700 overclocking as high as they show.... /sarcasm


----------



## MrPerforations

ah, the master says it using lesser voltage , but hwmonitor and cpu-z report static voltage?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700/1316vs3917
> 
> I hear what you're saying; and I desperately do really want to grab a Ryzen.. all the hype is enough excitement alone to entice me.
> (Even being part of the ongoing research we are all doing here) but actually being able to physically be part of that myself with a system.
> 
> But the investment is still a lot of money. One I desperately want; but also one I'm desperately trying to justify to myself.
> 
> Everytime I get sufficiently excited enough; I find something, like what I just described above; and its sufficiently disheartening enough to stop me taking that "final step".
> 
> I could grab an i7 7700k- but where's the fun in that? (To me, there isn't any)...
> 
> And right now, i'd rather stick to my current set up than buy an i7 7700k (which because to be honest my current system is still fulfilling my needs adequately.
> 
> But I can't help feeling I'm missing out; I just feel like I need more.. more good reasons to make that final decision for Ryzen and know I'll be happy with it :-(
> 
> */\ sorry for the edits*


I wouldn't put too much stock in userbenchmark comparisons. You're not going to get a good picture of relative performance with a bunch of numbers without context. Individual, specific games and benchmarks have shown Ryzen to have, speaking generally, BW-E IPC. This means that, speaking generally, an average-clocking SB/IB chip (4.5GHz) will be matched in single-threaded performance by a 4.0GHz Ryzen chip, which incidentally puts Ryzen within striking distance of stock KL/SL. The KO shot for me is that Ryzen at 4.0GHz will come closer to 7700K single-threaded performance than a 7700K will ever come to a 4.0GHz Ryzen in multi-threaded performance.

We're at a point with resolutions and graphics technologies where even Ultra settings on the 'base' resolution (1080p) are quite stressful for all but the most expensive GPU's. That's why Adored made that video about the lack of practical benefit to benching 720p gaming performance as a method of predicting future performance, because hardware and the gaming industry just have not evolved in that direction. All of this means that stock Haswell is about the 'sweet spot' for comfortable gaming in terms of single-threaded performance. That's where single-threaded performance is targetted and will be for some time, given the slowdown in performance extractions down that line. Silicon will only take us so much farther in that regard. This means that multi-threaded performance is the most plausible source of performance moving forward on silicon and we're seeing this borne out in the console space. Ryzen is where it needs to be for single-threaded performance and it is extremely strong in multi-threaded performance. For where we are in terms of gaming and application performance, Ryzen is simply in a stronger position than Ivy Bridge i5's are... and you get a more modern platform to boot.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My games perform a lot better with amd plan than stock balanced. I know you guys only run benchmarks on here and that is REALLY important to you, but in the real world the AMD plan is working better.


I really don't understand why you have to be a couple tool to absolutely everyone. Try running bf1 or any cpu intensive game besides your WoW and come back with some data. You're making more friends then enemies, most of my games run it makes ZERO difference between the two, if i run Rust without capping my frame rate balanced is better, if i do makes no difference.

You don't understand how core parking works so we'll just leave you to it. Also depends what gpu your using btw.


----------



## MrPerforations

im in shock at my world of tanks frame rate, 65fps, compared to the 90fps I was getting off my fx, I hope its me that messed it up?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I really don't understand why you have to be a couple tool to absolutely everyone. Try running bf1 or any cpu intensive game besides your WoW and come back with some data. You're making more friends then enemies, most of my games run it makes ZERO difference between the two, if i run Rust without capping my frame rate balanced is better, if i do makes no difference.
> 
> You don't understand how core parking works so we'll just leave you to it. Also depends what gpu your using btw.


Im the tool when you start the conversation with "wrong again" ( without prefacing ive been wrong in something else??). You then link a benchmark with power plans which has literally no relevance to any real world situations. My games play better on ryzen balanced or high performance, i was simply letting the person know even had they overclocked with P states they likely wouldnt be able to take advantage of downclocking anyways because from my experience you should be using high performance or amd balanced. Nothing on my PC works better with windows balanced profile.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im the tool when you start the conversation with "wrong again" ( without prefacing ive been wrong in something else??). You then link a benchmark with power plans which has literally no relevance to any real world situations. My games play better on ryzen balanced or high performance, i was simply letting the person know even had they overclocked with P states they likely wouldnt be able to take advantage of downclocking anyways because from my experience you should be using high performance or amd balanced. Nothing on my PC works better with windows balanced profile.


You do know that even using hp mode and ryzen balanced you can change your processor minimum power state right? If you didn't would make you wrong, again.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You do know that even using hp mode and ryzen balanced you can change your processor minimum power state right? If you didn't would make you wrong, again.


AMD put it at 90% for a reason, you can go ahead and change it sure but i trust they put a bit of effort and testing into this and im gonna leave it be.

Also on a lot of boards the minimum processor setting for high performance plan simply disappears if you dont use P state overclocking.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's all downhill from here.


Where are the screenshots?









Passed 4G R15 @1.269V
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-101208aesky.png


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> AMD put it at 90% for a reason, you can go ahead and change it sure but i trust they put a bit of effort and testing into this and im gonna leave it be.


AMD put it at 90% so people using stock clocks and, here it is, XFR, they won't have the extra latency of it going down to low clocks and then back up to stock speeds. You do know that the amd ryzen power plan isn't made for people using p-states and OC profiles right haha.

Your min processor state is going to make ZERO difference when you're gaming, your cpu will never ever downlock while gaming, if it does, theres something wrong with your settings.


----------



## jon666

World of Tanks takes a fps hit? Whats your RAM at?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> im in shock at my world of tanks frame rate, 65fps, compared to the 90fps I was getting off my fx, I hope its me that messed it up?


yep, one gpu out, driver crash.
at stock , getting 120fps, nice.
games a good bench mark as they frap you anyway. game still fits in to a dual core and only uses 4 threads but has good graphics.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> AMD put it at 90% so people using stock clocks and, here it is, XFR, they won't have the extra latency of it going down to low clocks and then back up to stock speeds. You do know that the amd ryzen power plan isn't made for people using p-states and OC profiles right haha.
> 
> Your min processor state is going to make ZERO difference when you're gaming, your cpu will never ever downlock while gaming, if it does, theres something wrong with your settings.


Considering the minimum processor state disappears for me when using the high performance plan when overclocked, there is probably something more to AMD's 90% thing that we might not be keen to.

All i can say with confidence is windows balanced plan does not agree with the games ive tested, and im not OCD enough to care if my clocks come down at idle so im just gonna leave the AMD plan as is.

I really doubt your claims of "amd plan is not for overclocked CPU"s when they expect people to do so and harp on all of their CPU's being unlocked every chance they get.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Where are the screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 4G R15 @1.269V
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-101208aesky.png


Weak









As for SS, http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8260#post_25995849

Way ahead of you.


----------



## mus1mus

Cinebench BIAS.









Any 3D there RT?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for SS, http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8260#post_25995849
> 
> Way ahead of you.


4.075 1.362V pass with something that quite likely performs worse than stock cooler







- I shall return with H110i GT results tomorrow








http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-111839jwsjq.png


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hey fellas, I got a c6h with my 1800x, wanted to know what turbo speeds should be as my 1800x is not breaking 3.6 on any cores at all.
> It does downclock fine however to 2.0.


C6H 1800x, all my cores will see 4.1 at one point or another. The stock core clock is 3.7... something here seems off.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cinebench BIAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any 3D there RT?


Yes Cinebench Bias.









3D soon. Will update to latest bios & crank up mem before 3D. Got a TXp in the mail, hopefully I can do some okay 3d work.








Will have to hold that till atleast tuesday next week tho. Busy with Gskill comp, can't mess with new platform right now.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700/1316vs3917
> 
> I hear what you're saying; and I desperately do really want to grab a Ryzen.. all the hype is enough excitement alone to entice me.
> (Even being part of the ongoing research we are all doing here) but actually being able to _physically_ be part of that myself with a system.
> 
> But the investment is still a lot of money. One I desperately want; but also one I'm desperately trying to justify to myself.
> 
> Everytime I get sufficiently excited enough; I find something, like what I just described above; and its sufficiently disheartening enough to stop me taking that "final step".
> 
> I could grab an i7 7700k- but where's the fun in that? (To me, there isn't any)...
> 
> And right now, i'd rather stick to my current set up than buy an i7 7700k (which because to be honest my current system _is_ still fulfilling my needs adequately.
> 
> But I can't help feeling I'm missing out; I just feel like I need more.. more good reasons to make that final decision for Ryzen and know I'll be happy with it :-(
> 
> */\ sorry for the edits*


If you're satisfied with your current system I would stick it out for another year or so and see what Cannonlake and Pinnacle Ridge bring to the table. I think with an extra year they could really get this thing clocking higher with better RAM support....and maybe Intel will actually release 6-core chips for mainstream prices. Who knows?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes Cinebench Bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D soon. Will update to latest bios & crank up mem before 3D. Got a TXp in the mail, hopefully I can do some okay 3d work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to hold that till atleast tuesday next week tho. Busy with Gskill comp, can't mess with new platform right now.


It's amazing to see Asus was able to pull that out.









Gigas get some bump on Cinebench with the last BIOS as well. Still, just barely breaking [email protected]


----------



## east river

So, after much following this thread (mostly lurking) I finally got together my Ryzen system together. 1700X, C6H and some 2x8GB TridentZ 3200MHzCL14 kit.

Everything is fine other than my TridentZ only booting up at 2933 :/ But can't really complain, hopefully newer BIOS updates will sort that out.

OCed the 1700X to 3.9GHz and it seems to be stable at 1.35V. Doesn't seem to like anything more with those voltages and I'm not comfortable with putting more voltage. Is 1.35V fine for everyday operation?


----------



## sakae48

i saw someone use 1700 with MSI B350 board + 3200 Trident Z when I RMA my board yesterday. it boots on 3200 out of the box.. jelly


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> So, after much following this thread (mostly lurking) I finally got together my Ryzen system together. 1700X, C6H and some 2x8GB TridentZ 3200MHzCL14 kit.
> 
> Everything is fine other than my TridentZ only booting up at 2933 :/ But can't really complain, hopefully newer BIOS updates will sort that out.
> 
> OCed the 1700X to 3.9GHz and it seems to be stable at 1.35V. Doesn't seem to like anything more with those voltages and I'm not comfortable with putting more voltage. Is 1.35V fine for everyday operation?


It's excellent.

I'd try manually with the ram. Small tweaks to volts, looser timings. Worst case you wind up back at 2933 after annoying training cycle


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i saw someone use 1700 with MSI B350 board + 3200 Trident Z when I RMA my board yesterday. it boots on 3200 out of the box.. jelly


Asus b350ma/csm on my bench now posts at 3200 oob. I might keep it but... heatsinks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC @bluej511 your compares were stock 1700X vs OC? not same CPU setup low RAM vs high RAM? last post I recall then there was another 2 or so before this one.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> This comparison (pretty much physics only so its not gpu bound) was stock 1700x with 2133 vs 1700x and 2933 i believe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1313147/spy/1532784#
> 
> And firestrike, same setup on both sides stock/2133 vs 3.8/2933.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11885628/fs/12094988
> 
> And why not for s and giggles heres one with a 60/100mhz OC on my r9 390. This is with multiplier at 100 instead of 99.8 so gained very minimal haha.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12235762/fs/12094988
Click to expand...

I linked the data I was wishing to get clarification on in previous post (quoted above)







, I've added it below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so no idea what to make of these results haha. Not sure if i screwed something up in the stock benchmarks or what but i changed my settings to what i had on my 4690k for the last 2 tests (may have screwed up when i got the first system build done). Another game where Balanced power mode made a difference but only in a few cases. Whatever i messed up on, the mins have gone up quite a bit in Syria and Geothermal Valley by just a 300mhz oc and ram at 2933 instead of 2133. Seems like this game is very bugged at benchmarks lol. My stock 1700x and 2133mhz ram got better averages then OCed with faster ram haha in Syria and Geo.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)
> 
> *i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Mountain Peak*
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87
> 
> *i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Syria*
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23
> 
> *i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced
> Geothermal Valley*
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90
> 
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Where are the screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 4G R15 @1.269V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-101208aesky.png
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for SS, http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8260#post_25995849
> 
> Way ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 4.075 1.362V pass with something that quite likely performs worse than stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I shall return with H110i GT results tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-111839jwsjq.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Within the limitation of LLC: [Auto] (= AMD stock) , VCORE: ~1.475V read on C6H ProbeIt point via DMM this is the best I can muster on my "daily driver" OS setup (CB PB Enabled in UEFI).


----------



## mus1mus

That's around 50 points higher than what I can get from Giga's latest BIOS now.









Means, no way to catch up.


----------



## ninjewz

Has anyone else had issues with P State overclocking? It essentially won't recognize my P State 0 overclock and it'll usually be stuck in P State 1 and it won't go to 0 regardless of what load is on the CPU. I've read a few things but don't really have a concrete answer for it yet.


----------



## MrPerforations

is pstate 0 the boost setting and wont work unless to turn boost on in bios?

my new drive, OMG i have to defrag it. thats so yesterday.totally forgot about that, i could have got an ssd instead.


----------



## ninjewz

I'm not sure. I was going to enable C6 again and see it changes anything since I've heard that can create issues occasionally. If I have the same overclock setting in P State 1 it seems to never really downclock to P State 2.


----------



## MrPerforations

which mobo you have?


----------



## ninjewz

Taichi


----------



## gupsterg

Are you changing VID in PState 0? on C6H if changed = borked clocks in OS.

So I change only FID there and use offset mode voltage to gain the voltage I need for OC.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> Taichi


I honestly have no idea how P states work or why there are multiples of them, but on my killer all i do is set the offset volts on the OC tweaker page, change FID to 98 in p state 0 (3800) and thats it. It works exactly as you would expect in windows under the stock balanced plan, but in the HP and amd balanced plan the volts do not drop nearly as low at idle. Right now im not even messing with p states, just using offset and multi with amd's plan, power usage at idle is like 4w higher so not a big deal to me.


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Are you changing VID in PState 0? on C6H if changed = borked clocks in OS.
> 
> So I change only FID there and use offset mode voltage to gain the voltage I need for OC.


I did see something about if you change VID in State 0 that'll lock you out of it. I'll try that when I get home. Thank you


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> is pstate 0 the boost setting and wont work unless to turn boost on in bios?
> 
> my new drive, OMG i have to defrag it. thats so yesterday.totally forgot about that, i could have got an ssd instead.


Your hard drive...is it a ST2000DM001 or a ST2000DM006? I have the M001 and I noticed it makes some sounds...kind of makes me nervous about it. I was using a 1TB WD Blue for storage before this and it was dead silent. Does yours make any noise?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Your hard drive...is it a ST2000DM001 or a ST2000DM006? I have the M001 and I noticed it makes some sounds...kind of makes me nervous about it. I was using a 1TB WD Blue for storage before this and it was dead silent. Does yours make any noise?


I have the 006 and boy is it FAST in sequential. First time use it made a racket but its been fine since, makes no noise. My 1000dm001 is what died on me after 3-4 yrs hoping this lasts longer.

I did defrag it when it was brand new might do it again as ive written quite a bit to it. I use auslogics disdefrag its the best and fastest.


----------



## bardacuda

I hope so too. I figured it's just a storage drive so most of the time it's sitting idle so it should last. I noticed the WD Blue 2TB are all 5400rpm. I think they are just rebranded greens so I wanted to avoid it. Maybe I should have went Toshiba lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I hope so too. I figured it's just a storage drive so most of the time it's sitting idle so it should last. I noticed the WD Blue 2TB are all 5400rpm. I think they are just rebranded greens so I wanted to avoid it. Maybe I should have went Toshiba lol.


Looks like they are going to go bankrupt they're not doing too well. The seagates have vastly improved over the past 3yrs so should be fine.


----------



## bardacuda

Well they need to start making SSDs! HDDs are going the way of the dinosaur. Probably too late if they haven't started already. WD was smart and bought SanDisk.


----------



## Scotty99

HDD's are going no where, hybrid storage solutions are the future. Of all the parts in my build, my firecuda is the thing that impresses me the most.


----------



## bardacuda

LOL!!! Those were a stopgap and already don't make any sense. How big is the SSD portion? 8GB? You can't even fit windows or 1 game on that. How is that supposed to help with access times? As soon as you can buy an SSD for comparable $/GB as an HDD they will disappear completely. That day keeps getting closer and closer.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> LOL!!! Those were a stopgap and already don't make any sense. How big is the SSD portion? 8GB? You can't even fit windows or 1 game on that. How is that supposed to help with access times? As soon as you can buy an SSD for comparable $/GB as an HDD they will disappear completely. That day keeps getting closer and closer.


Have you never heard of intel optane? Its just the way the market is going, flash storage is decades away from being priced comparably to HDD's.


----------



## bardacuda

Well I guess only time will tell. I just can't see hybrids being the future though. Flash storage only needs to come down to 50-25% $/GB of what it is now to make HDDs completely obsolete. Considering they used to cost twice as much / GB only a few years ago I think that day is coming in less than half a decade. I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Have you never heard of intel optane? Its just the way the market is going, flash storage is decades away from being priced comparably to HDD's.


it works only on Intel 7th gen and up tho.. not sure if AMD will be supported


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it works only on Intel 7th gen and up tho.. not sure if AMD will be supported


No idea, but i can honestly tell you i am massively impressed with this new seagate firecuda. The 8gb's of flash storage is more than enough, as it speeds up the things that need to be. My desktop is *usable* faster than my HTPC is that has an SSD in it. Obviously full on flash storage is superior in pretty much every way, but the prices are simply way too high still to be seeing HDD's going away. Stopgap is a good term here, but its going to be a lot longer of a time period than most think. Intel knows this and that is why they developed this optane stuff.


----------



## bardacuda

Well I don't know about US prices, but in Canada you can buy a 240GB SSD and a 1TB HDD for $60 each. Meanwhile a 1TB Firecuda is $100. For $20 more you get a superior solution.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well I don't know about US prices, but in Canada you can buy a 240GB SSD and a 1TB for $60 each. Meanwhile a 1TB Firecuda is $100. For $20 more you get a superior solution.


You can get a 2tb firecuda in the states for 94 dollars, the cheapest 2tb ssd is 515 dollars.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Are you changing VID in PState 0? on C6H if changed = borked clocks in OS.
> 
> So I change only FID there and use offset mode voltage to gain the voltage I need for OC.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> I did see something about if you change VID in State 0 that'll lock you out of it. I'll try that when I get home. Thank you
Click to expand...

NP







. If it's still problematic I would clear CMOS and setup from blank canvas







. IIRC from posts of Biostar GT7 and MSI board owners it works the same as C6H.


----------



## bardacuda

Hey @gupsterg you can add my OC to the data in case you missed it. I settled on 3.8GHz here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8500_100#post_26005502

But I had a 3.85GHz setup here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8300_100#post_26000478

Turns out that wasn't "IBT Max stable" but it is "1 hour RealBench stable" at lower voltage as you can see in the first link. Take your pick what you want to add in.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Within the limitation of LLC: [Auto] (= AMD stock) , VCORE: ~1.475V read on C6H ProbeIt point via DMM this is the best I can muster on my "daily driver" OS setup (CB PB Enabled in UEFI).


Your score is very good









I strapped on my AIO to match @rt123 setup except for cold air from his open window







, got me up to R15 4.1 1.356V and 4.15 1.44V.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-214515rea1c.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-215800hrzt2.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_9511xdy5s.jpg


----------



## mus1mus

Try installing the hotfixes here. Gave me some boost on W7 for CB.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_50


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try installing the hotfixes here. Gave me some boost on W7 for CB.


Thanks for the heads up, will try this later, +rep


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Your score is very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strapped on my AIO to match @rt123 setup except for cold air from his open window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got me up to R15 4.1 1.356V and 4.15 1.44V.


Is that really the full load voltages? Like...if so, thats a golden sample Id say. Like, at 1.35v we're typically seeing like 3.8-3.9ghz or something in here. Then again, stable...R15 isnt exactly a good stress test.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try installing the hotfixes here. Gave me some boost on W7 for CB.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_50


Do those disable Cool n' Quiet?


----------



## mus1mus

Those are Windows 7 scheduler fix for the AMD FX. I happened to have found those giving some bump in Benchmarks performance. Even with X99.







So I keep on using them.

@aerotracks's OS seem fresh as well so yeah. notice the 16C/16T in CB?


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm I would try it but it says that KB2646060 can't be uninstalled after you install it.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2646060/an-update-that-selectively-disables-the-core-parking-feature-in-windows-7-or-in-windows-server-2008-r2-is-available
Quote:


> *Important* If you apply this update, you cannot revert the settings by uninstalling this update. This update should only be installed on computers that have KB2645594 installed.


If it disables Cool n' Quiet I don't want to use it. I just got it working! Apparently you have to use offset mode on the Vcore for it to work on this board. Manual mode disables it.


----------



## mus1mus

It doesn't.
 








but you can create a restore point can't you?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's amazing to see Asus was able to pull that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigas get some bump on Cinebench with the last BIOS as well. Still, just barely breaking [email protected]


Ya nice job Asus.
How is the Hero availability situation looking over there now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Within the limitation of LLC: [Auto] (= AMD stock) , VCORE: ~1.475V read on C6H ProbeIt point via DMM this is the best I can muster on my "daily driver" OS setup (CB PB Enabled in UEFI).


Nice...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Your score is very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strapped on my AIO to match @rt123 setup except for cold air from his open window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got me up to R15 4.1 1.356V and 4.15 1.44V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-214515rea1c.png
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-215800hrzt2.png
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_9511xdy5s.jpg












You have window too, open it. Excuses excuses excuses








Probably colder than me now. Already summer here. 70F.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ya nice job Asus.
> How is the Hero availability situation looking over there now?


Freaking expensive! A lot more than the Titanium. lol


----------



## rt123

To quote our prez, "SAD".


----------



## kert06

Hey, a quick memory question. If my motherboar's QVL has listed this:
DDR4 3000 8GB Corsair CMD32GX4M4B3000C15 (Hynix-M) SS 2pcs OC = v
does the only difference between the QVL listed memory and mine, is the 32gb kit 4x8gb?
Mine is CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (which is 16GB kit, 2x8, everything else is same, 3000C15, also hynix.

Thx


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Freaking expensive! A lot more than the Titanium. lol


and here in the uk, ebuyer is big for computers and they list the hero as £260 but titanium is £520,


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ya nice job Asus.
> How is the Hero availability situation looking over there now?


They're pretty widely available now. Newegg, local shops and Amazon all have stock. Plus, the VRM situation my C6H is very impressive. I'm coming from a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 though, so my experience with VRM's is pretty skewed.

And just to chime in on the storage conversation...there's something for everyone. NVMe is awesome, but it's still out of my price range. SATA6 is pretty affordable these days. Hybrid drives are great for the guys who want 1+Tb of storage. I know my 256Gb 850 Evo is too small for my liking.


----------



## MrPerforations

this using auto voltage to under clock it to 3.6ghz because its not stable at 3.7ghz is making me feel sick.
still, what else can you do with 1.2v...


----------



## icyeye

well , this is mine new low voltage record.it's only for validate... didn't do any stability test.
CH6 BIOS 0082










http://valid.x86.fr/ek9cw4


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ya nice job Asus.
> How is the Hero availability situation looking over there now?
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking expensive! A lot more than the Titanium. lol
Click to expand...

Really? Here the Titanium is $400 and the hero is $340


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @gupsterg you can add my OC to the data in case you missed it. I settled on 3.8GHz here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8500_100#post_26005502
> 
> But I had a 3.85GHz setup here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8300_100#post_26000478
> 
> Turns out that wasn't "IBT Max stable" but it is "1 hour RealBench stable" at lower voltage as you can see in the first link. Take your pick what you want to add in.


Will do, cheers for share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your score is very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strapped on my AIO to match @rt123 setup except for cold air from his open window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got me up to R15 4.1 1.356V and 4.15 1.44V.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-214515rea1c.png
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170412-215800hrzt2.png
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_9511xdy5s.jpg[/url


Cheers, but technically bios tweak is allowing higher score







, you can deduct ~50 points from my score for when it's not enabled for CB







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> and here in the uk, ebuyer is big for computers and they list the hero as £260 but titanium is £520,


Yeah that ebuyer price is just a "freak" price, seen them do some other items at times like that. Other etailers ~£300 for Titanium.

I do not use ebuyer from ~3yrs ago, did use them for years prior. Always bought new and one time bought a "display" item. A 280X Toxic, it had deep large scratch on back plate not highlighted in listing. As I felt this would affect resale once I'd finished using it and sold it on, I requested RMA on the day of receiving it. They made me feel on the phone like I was in the wrong and I had screenie of listing from their site. I paid return post which I should not have IMO, I didn't feel like citing UK distant selling regulations at them, so just stumped up the cost.

Amazon have had the C6H @ £228 for several days, AWD IT have had C6H less than £240 delivered at launch and did go as low as £230 at one point, several etailers have come down from the ~£250 launch price now. I paid ~£240 as Amazon gave some money back to me.


----------



## gupsterg

@aerotracks

I've always been on air, planing WC just for build experience later this year. As you have AIO how about ICE bucket?







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Really? Here the Titanium is $400 and the hero is $340


Yeah man. Some retailers have them within a couple hundred Pesos from each other.

And round here people can't stop calling them EIGH-SUS!









BTW, has anyone tried turning OFF SMT? AMD should really release an 8C without SMT!

Cinebench scoring 1300ish at 4GHz! Some benchmarks also have them beating 5.5GHz and up 7700Ks!


----------



## MrPerforations

have you got an output of linpack in Gflops without the smt please?

the mobo is a menace to overclocking, seem i enter the ram timing 15cl and it auto down speeds the ram, i have set 3200 but wont stay there.went and hid at 2133, let me just up it volume a bit.
that and no off set is silly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have you got an output of linpack in Gflops without the smt please?
> 
> the mobo is a menace to overclocking, seem i enter the ram timing 15cl and it auto down speeds the ram, i have set 3200 but wont stay there.
> that and no off set is silly.


I have not captured a screen. But it hovers at low 200GFlops on IBT AVX. I was having issues with the output bouncing around. Could just be the BIOS that got borked! Will test further later.

Wprime, Cinebench, GPUPI showed promise.
Heaven and Valley raised my average by around 2 FPS vs SMT ON.

SuperPi is the same as with SMT.


----------



## chew*

Quick test with flare X and latest agesa on Taichi moving on to a board known to have issues with stability @ 3200 to see if it can actually run 3200 now....

32m pi looks slower on latest agesa code across multiple boards.........


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quick test with flare X and latest agesa on Taichi moving on to a board known to have issues with stability @ 3200 to see if it can actually run 3200 now....
> 
> 32m pi looks slower on latest agesa code across multiple boards.........


My inner skeptic says no. Has anyone compared profiles down to subs to see what is different other than the name?
Not that it takes long to flash ram


----------



## bardacuda

Wait...you can flash ram subtimings?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> My inner skeptic says no. Has anyone compared profiles down to subs to see what is different other than the name?
> Not that it takes long to flash ram


I have the ability to check and compare all timings and will. I will present that info in the review of this set of flare x. First up though need to test various boards with latest agesa to see if the ram gets the board stable...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wait...you can flash ram subtimings?


I can do a dump and i can flash SPD/XMP profiles..

Tbh i do not think it matters that much on the gskills..


----------



## bardacuda

It matters to me! I don't have access to them in the BIOS, and it seems the default SPD profile is too tight (it's made for 1066 but I want to clock at 1333, 1466, or 1600).

EDIT: Hmm...didn't know this was a thing! All I can find though is a program called SPD Tool from like 2006 and it doesn't seem to work. What tool do you use for this?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It matters to me! I don't have access to them in the BIOS, and it seems the default SPD profile is too tight (it's made for 1066 but I want to clock at 1333, 1466, or 1600).
> 
> EDIT: Hmm...didn't know this was a thing! All I can find though is a program called SPD Tool from like 2006 and it doesn't seem to work. What tool do you use for this?


Others may have recommendations. This one's been around for quite a while: Taiphoon at http://www.softnology.biz/ Free version shows subtimings, can't make/flash profiles. Paid can but restrictions apply. Some changes just won't take even if the ram allows it to be written. Other's are write protected. Use with appropriate caution.


----------



## garwynn

Not done testing, still have benchmarks to do for XDA review.

MSI X370 XPOWER - I can break the 4 GHz barrier @ 2133 or hold 3.9 @ 2933. Cannot do both yet.
I *was* able to do this though with the GIGABYTE X370 GAMING 5. (Can't put back in atm, doesn't play nice with Linux)
I didn't try breaking over 4.025 because didn't want to go over 1.45V, even with the Noctua. I want the 240mm rad for that.
(I have a CM MasterLiquid Pro 240 standing by, just waiting on bracket.)

Update:
This applies to both Ryzen 7 1800X and Ryzen 5 1600X. I'm sure this will apply to the others I still have to test.

Update 2: Test rig details: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/garwynn/saved/nddwP6


----------



## Aquineas

I have a silly question. What tool are people referring to when they refer to ITB?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquineas*
> 
> I have a silly question. What tool are people referring to when they refer to ITB?


IBT I assume?
Intel Burn Test


----------



## bardacuda

If you're looking for the AVX version of Intel Burn test you can find it in the OP of this post near the bottom

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Others may have recommendations. This one's been around for quite a while: Taiphoon at http://www.softnology.biz/ Free version shows subtimings, can't make/flash profiles. Paid can but restrictions apply. Some changes just won't take even if the ram allows it to be written. Other's are write protected. Use with appropriate caution.


Ok thanks! I am looking more into this right now.

EDIT: Already this is super useful! Now I know that my memory is E-die (which I already suspected because of the weird 16-18-18 timings) and didn't have to take the heat spreaders off. Now I just need to figure out how to make my own XMP profile and flash it.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> IBT I assume?
> Intel Burn Test


Yes, that's what I meant; I stand corrected, and thanks!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garwynn*
> 
> MSI X370 XPOWER - I can break the 4 GHz barrier @ 2133 or hold 3.9 @ 2933. Cannot do both yet.


On X370 Gaming Pro Carbon here I'm not seeing any of this - 1866 vs. 2933 makes no difference in CPU clock speed. Do they cap VCore at 1.55V and VDIMM at 1.50V on the Xpower as well? Quite angry about MSI patronizing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've always been on air, planing WC just for build experience later this year. As you have AIO how about ICE bucket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tbh I don't like the idea at all. Sounds like car crash waiting to happen with all the condensation in and around CPU socket. I'm waiting for my AM4 single stage mounting kit, I'll freeze it eventually









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No ice at other side of rad











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Is that really the full load voltages? Like...if so, thats a golden sample Id say. Like, at 1.35v we're typically seeing like 3.8-3.9ghz or something in here. Then again, stable...R15 isnt exactly a good stress test.


These are full load volts for R15, 3d11 and Vantage also pass with these settings. Obviously this has little in common with prime95-type loads, hard boiling my chip is not what I'm after


----------



## HaykOC

Running Benchmarks or stress tests with my 1800X im noticing something strange with clock speeds. 12+ hour "stable" P95 Blend, 4ghz @ 1.35 (1.376 in hwmonitor), 2933mhz CL14 RAM.
When looking at a graph showing changes in CPU clock speed there are odd seemingly random spikes down to 200-300hz terrible image but you can see the graph.

Can anyone tell me what Im looking at?


----------



## garwynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> On X370 Gaming Pro Carbon here I'm not seeing any of this - 1866 vs. 2933 makes no difference in CPU clock speed. Do they cap VCore at 1.55V and VDIMM at 1.50V on the Xpower as well? Quite angry about MSI patronizing


Not that I recall but in the middle of Phoronix Test Suite so can't jump over to verify.
Please stand by, will edit this post with details once I can get back into BIOS.

(And for clarification, when I say I can't do both it will let me set but then angry beeps at me with F9 LED code until I reset BIOS. Also, in fairness, fairly n00b OCer here, primarily OC by mult and not as much by bus speeds or custom settings. But happy to learn!)

Edit: I was able to set over both on the XPOWER 1.3 BIOS. Still didn't fix the angry beeps but hope that at least answers that.


----------



## garwynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Running Benchmarks or stress tests with my 1800X im noticing something strange with clock speeds. 12+ hour "stable" P95 Blend, 4ghz @ 1.35 (1.376 in hwmonitor), 2933mhz CL14 RAM.
> When looking at a graph showing changes in CPU clock speed there are odd seemingly random spikes down to 200-300hz terrible image but you can see the graph.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what Im looking at?


Are you running all of the tests for Fire Strike? If so, that may be the break between tests.
(And if so, try running an individual test and see if you still see that?)


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garwynn*
> 
> Are you running all of the tests for Fire Strike? If so, that may be the break between tests.
> (And if so, try running an individual test and see if you still see that?)


Thats running graphics test 1 looped. Same thing can be viewed on HWMonitor while running Prime95. Spikes down to ~250mhz. Going to try leaving all else the same but lowering clock speed down to 3.7ghz and see if it still applies.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> EDIT: Already this is super useful! Now I know that my memory is E-die (which I already suspected because of the weird 16-18-18 timings) and didn't have to take the heat spreaders off. Now I just need to figure out how to make my own XMP profile and flash it.


mine has got the same timings but is b-die.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Running Benchmarks or stress tests with my 1800X im noticing something strange with clock speeds. 12+ hour "stable" P95 Blend, 4ghz @ 1.35 (1.376 in hwmonitor), 2933mhz CL14 RAM.
> When looking at a graph showing changes in CPU clock speed there are odd seemingly random spikes down to 200-300hz terrible image but you can see the graph.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what Im looking at?


Looks like a glitch to me - what do you get in the physics test?


----------



## garwynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Thats running graphics test 1 looped. Same thing can be viewed on HWMonitor while running Prime95. Spikes down to ~250mhz.


From a troubleshooting perspective just seeing it drop like that won't tell much.
To get more you'd need more details on what's going on behind the scenes, i.e. threads/processes running. Also if any other resources hitting max that could be causing a bottleneck condition. Unlikely but possible.
CodeXL may help, it's what I'm planning to look into the combined test further with.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garwynn*
> 
> (And for clarification, when I say I can't do both it will let me set but then angry beeps at me with F9 LED code until I reset BIOS. Also, in fairness, fairly n00b OCer here, primarily OC by mult and not as much by bus speeds or custom settings. But happy to learn!)


Nothing you can mess up really, if settings train individually but not together something might be buggy. Lots of bugs for example with 2 memory sticks I can manually set CAS Latency, with 4 sticks any manual adjustment fails to train so it needs to be set auto. Running 12-11-11 in dual and 18-11-11 in quad









I'm not familiar with code F9, MSI didn't bother to put Q Code LED on Gaming Pro, only CPU / RAM / GPU LED that light up at failure


----------



## garwynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Nothing you can mess up really, if settings train individually but not together something might be buggy. Lots of bugs for example with 2 memory sticks I can manually set CAS Latency, with 4 sticks any manual adjustment fails to train so it needs to be set auto. Running 12-11-11 in dual and 18-11-11 in quad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with code F9, MSI didn't bother to put Q Code LED on Gaming Pro, only CPU / RAM / GPU LED that light up at failure


Do you have a speaker hooked up to get the beep codes? Those are probably the same between them.
(And when it beeps, CPU/RAM light up along with 33 code, then goes to F9)


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like a glitch to me - what do you get in the physics test?


19608 @4ghz
17970 @3.7ghz
and not seeing the spikes when running at 3.7

EDIT: Put it back to 4ghz and not seeing the spikes, score was actually lower.


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it's still problematic I would clear CMOS and setup from blank canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IIRC from posts of Biostar GT7 and MSI board owners it works the same as C6H.


Unfortunately when I tried to do it without changing VID, whenever I tried to load the CPU it would instantly fail-safe itself even on the Ryzen power plan. I had it on "OC mode" on the voltage, level 1 load-line and an offset of .2V. It would sit at about 1.23V at idle and then it would do nothing. To fixed idle voltage/high idle temperatures I go....


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> 19608 @4ghz
> 17970 @3.7ghz
> and not seeing the spikes when running at 3.7
> 
> EDIT: Put it back to 4ghz and not seeing the spikes, score was actually lower.


Does seems low at 4.0ghz though not gonna lie, here's mine at 3.8 for physics. Whats your ram at?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12235762

Done a couple.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12265592/fs/12265585


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah I got 20450 physics (64.9FPS) at 3.8GHz so something is up.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19142864

Then again it went down slightly to 20428 at 3.85GHz so maybe something is up with FireStrike.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19170220


----------



## LancerVI

I hope ya'll don't mind me asking this in the owner thread, but I figured it to be the best place.

So I think I'm ready to pull the trigger. I've decided on a 1700 non-x. Will purchase within the month; but would really appreciate some guidance on which motherboard is the "Best" right now, all things considered.

BIOS stability

Ability to run 3200+ RAM

OC ability

Overall stability

....and general amenities.

Been looking at Asus Crosshair and MSI Pro Carbon boards.

Suggestions, comments?? Anything will help.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like a glitch to me - what do you get in the physics test?
> 
> 
> 
> 19608 @4ghz
> 17970 @3.7ghz
> and not seeing the spikes when running at 3.7
> 
> EDIT: Put it back to 4ghz and not seeing the spikes, score was actually lower.
Click to expand...

Power plan settings?


----------



## bardacuda

Seems like the ASRock Taichi and the Crosshair VI are the two best boards atm.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Yeah I got 20450 physics (64.9FPS) at 3.8GHz so something is up.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19142864
> 
> Then again it went down slightly to 20428 at 3.85GHz so maybe something is up with FireStrike.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19170220


Here's my comparison, were you running it in high priority as well? I gotta give it a try with balanced do the full test should give me a higher physics score i think.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12261400/fs/12235762


----------



## bardacuda

No I didn't mess with any process priorities because I was mostly just trying to stability check when I did those runs...not going for high scores or anything. I'm not sure what profile I was using. I thought I had set Balanced profile when I first installed Windows but I noticed at one point I was on high performance. Not sure when it changed or when I changed it back so I might have been on high performance when I did those runs.


----------



## Hequaqua

Does anyone know where I can find out the power phases for all the B350 boards?

The two boards I'm looking at are the MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic and the Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3.

I think the MSI has 6 and the Gigiabyte has 7. Is that correct? I can't seem to pinpoint the exact info.

Thanks!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find out the power phases for all the B350 boards?
> 
> The two boards I'm looking at are the MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic and the Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3.
> 
> I think the MSI has 6 and the Gigiabyte has 7. Is that correct? I can't seem to pinpoint the exact info.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

Courtesy of @br0da


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


Wow...that was quick...Thanks!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow...that was quick...Thanks!


NP! Bunch of good info in this thread too

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/0_100

The OP has the Gaming 3. Seems to have been spammed by an MSI shill or two though and then went inactive.


----------



## HavocInferno

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/amd-ryzen-zen-summit-ridge-socket-am4-oc-thread-1159257-24.html#post25469891

yall seen this?

http://abload.de/img/20170413-063917p8ut0.png

some guy has a 1700X on a Pro Carbon running at 4GHZ acb, 2933/12 g.skills at 1.27v vcore and 0.82v SOC, says it's stable in custom Prime...sure is 1344k prime in the screen, so not that stressful for ryzen, but that he can run load at all with these settings...i'd call this a golden chip. and pretty excellent ram.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> NP! Bunch of good info in this thread too
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/0_100
> 
> The OP has the Gaming 3. Seems to have been spammed by an MSI shill or two though and then went inactive.


Ah...OK thanks again...just a quick search it looks like the MOSFETS on the MSI board are a bit higher rated.

I don't plan on doing much OC'ing, just a occasional "score" run. I'll probably be running the Ryzen at +100mhz over boost for the most part(I'm guess that is probably doable). The Gigabyte has more SATA ports though. I currently have 3 SSD/1HHD/1 DVD/Burner.....the MSI has only 4.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Power plan settings?


Im on high performance?


----------



## chew*

I would be carefull flashing...extremely carefull...

You screw up bye bye memory...and vendors are not dumb...bye bye warranty..


----------



## chew*

Anyone have the developers update installed and have run 32m pi on win 10 already?

Can you rerun it so i don't think im crazy...

Looks like it got way slower...


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Anyone have the developers update installed and have run 32m pi on win 10 already?
> 
> Can you rerun it so i don't think im crazy...
> 
> Looks like it got way slower...


The creators update, right? I'm running it now at 3.9, I can if you'd like.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would be carefull flashing...extremely carefull...
> 
> You screw up bye bye memory...and vendors are not dumb...bye bye warranty..


I still haven't figured out how to yet. Any guidance would be appreciated.

Really I just need a link to a tutorial or guide. I tried looking but either there isn't a recent one or my Google-Fu is weak.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> The creators update, right? I'm running it now at 3.9, I can if you'd like.


Perfect. Thats what i am at. 3.9g set affinity core 0 and priority high. 16k twice then hit 32m...let it rip


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Perfect. Thats what i am at. 3.9g set affinity core 0 and priority high. 16k twice then hit 32m...let it rip


This is depressing



Better quality: https://i.imgur.com/72GwvWn.png

btw, I was never 10 minutes before AGESA 1.0.0.4a


----------



## chew*

Thank you...im not crazy...the update completely slowed down 32m by at least 30 seconds...


----------



## savagebunny

Ya, I believe its a mixture of 1703 + AGESA code. Then again, this is my 24/7 rig so I hate taking it down for testing all the time, but it wasn't THIS bad before everything regarding updates/microcode


----------



## chew*

Bios is slow but new win 10 update is worse...

100111 microcode im at 9:16 pc3200 14-14-14-34 on taichi and prime pro @ 3.9

With gaming mode update....9:5x range...

Instantly knew something was off when initial was in 7s range...should be low 6s range


----------



## savagebunny

Ya, that's pretty bad. Well at least you know what it is. My install is pretty much vanilla and made sure there wasn't many system interrupts which could've caused any whack issues, but ya.. That's quite a slow down.


----------



## chew*

Now i need to find out what its slowing down besides Pi. Its most likely having an effect somewhere..


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Now i need to find out what its slowing down besides Pi. Its most likely having an effect somewhere..


I've only run 1703 on this machine, and have always gotten respectable results. Need another tester? 1700 @ 3.9, 2933 @ 16


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I've only run 1703 on this machine, and have always gotten respectable results. Need another tester? 1700 @ 3.9, 2933 @ 16


Sure run it. It only effected 32m pi that I could find so far.

Results should be inline with these..










http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh588/chewasterisk/RYZEN/Pre%20win%2010%20game%20mode_zpsdunhthj7.jpg


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I've only run 1703 on this machine, and have always gotten respectable results. Need another tester? 1700 @ 3.9, 2933 @ 16
> 
> 
> 
> Sure run it. It only effected 32m pi that I could find so far.
> 
> Results should be inline with these..
Click to expand...

I do notice, with Pstate0 overclock - superPI doesn't go to max clocks even though it maxes out the core :


----------



## chew*

yah i'm full manual no pstates. but that's not why I got slower.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> yah i'm full manual no pstates. but that's not why I got slower.


Restarted my test.. but this isn't going to prove anything (my testing) as the software can't even force a high state.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> yah i'm full manual no pstates. but that's not why I got slower.
> 
> 
> 
> Restarted my test.. but this isn't going to prove anything (my testing) as the software can't even force a high state.
Click to expand...

Self quote... Somehow... After being away from machine... It forgot it's overclock, as in I just went to bios and my pstates were all auto. Fixed and trying again.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> yah i'm full manual no pstates. but that's not why I got slower.


in line with your current results I guess :


----------



## bardacuda




----------



## aerotracks

Try the XS Mod 1.5, running your version is probably not comparable


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah just realized that and found it heh.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> in line with your current results I guess :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Try the XS Mod 1.5, running your version is probably not comparable


That is Xs pi mod.....

drdrache pc 3200 14-14-14 memory is not worth 1 entire minute.......

The update is killing you to....your right inline with savage bunny.

The 7 second initial is a dead giveaway, exactly what I saw on 1703 update.......


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That is Xs pi mod.....


Version 1.9 actually







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Anyone tested how much copy waza shaves off on ryzen?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Version 1.9 actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tested how much copy waza shaves off on ryzen?


a lot but this is not about getting a fast time.......win 10 is banned anyway.

This about 1703 update causing a slowdown that can be measured elsewhere I am sure.....

30 seconds loss from a update is huge..........

all things equal we are just running simple affinity core 0 priority high.....but pre and post update..


----------



## bardacuda

Ok found the right version and redid it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok found the right version and redid it.


which OS? Looks like 7 to me -1 -1 in 32m is a 64 bit win 7 thing.......

7/10? pre gaming mode update?


----------



## bardacuda

7


----------



## drmrlordx

Set affinity to Core 0, set priority to High


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> 
> 
> Set affinity to Core 0, set priority to High


something is def off....that's exactly what I saw. its like 30-40 secs slow.....and initial is 7s still....even at 4gig


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> in line with your current results I guess :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Try the XS Mod 1.5, running your version is probably not comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Xs pi mod.....
> 
> drdrache pc 3200 14-14-14 memory is not worth 1 entire minute.......
> 
> The update is killing you to....your right inline with savage bunny.
> 
> The 7 second initial is a dead giveaway, exactly what I saw on 1703 update.......
Click to expand...

Totally meant "in line with your bad 1703 results"
Saldy that's only 2933 cl14. And my chip is a bit crappy on volts.

I don't know how it was pre 1703, as I installed 1703 as primary when I built (RTM release to Insiders)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Totally meant "in line with your bad 1703 results"
> Saldy that's only 2933 cl14. And my chip is a bit crappy on volts.
> 
> I don't know how it was pre 1703, as I installed 1703 as primary when I built (RTM release to Insiders)


Pre was faster than win 7 with no tweaks.....

Now the question is what else is it effecting.

I already tested cinebench etc.....

Need to test any and all memory bandwidth oriented benchmarks for a rather large drop in performance......then see if those relate to real world to.

We also need to see if it effected AMD only or intel also........especially since some just knocked out R5 reviews on this update........


----------



## bardacuda

Oh durr you were talking about Win10 updates. For some reason I thought you were talking about the microcode update. You can ignore both of my results then lol








Time to go to bed I think.


----------



## MrPerforations

super pi gave me 6.5/s return @ 3200 with 16.18 timings.

I got 3900 stable with ibt avx @ max with 1.42v, socket is a barrier here as it hit 94c doing ibt. I got 3.8ghz with 1.39v so 3.9ghz is better in both areas.
I tried to get to 4ghz but gave up when I reached 1.52v and it didn't pass very high.


this msi carbon board is crap, no off-set voltage and no changes to ram timings make this not really not a useable overclockable board at all.
i must be doing something wrong?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Please Help me. I built a new Ryzen PC and have had nothing but issues. I keep getting bsods almost whenever I game and sometimes after a restard. Mostly says "Memory_Management" but also get "Irq_not_less_than_equal_too" and others that point to windows kernel. I have tried different memory, took the GPU back redid windows about 5 times 3 on this m.2 on 2 on my old ssd. Clean install drivers everything. No matter what bsod. My specs are:

1700 @stock
PNY Anarchy 2400 cas15
asus prime B350-plus
samsung pro 950 m.2 drive.
EVGA 750w 80 plus bronze
(even tried a 80 plus gold)

I feel like im missing something obvious and have almost but rules out a hardware issue. Beyond frustrating to spend all this money to have something I cant really game on.


----------



## MrPerforations

try uping the cpu-nb voltage a little?
the bsod do look like memory.
a issue I had was that it cant use 3gb/s drives or small ssd drives (60gb)as it spits them out, check to see if they have a qvl list for drives on your mobo.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Please Help me. I built a new Ryzen PC and have had nothing but issues. I keep getting bsods almost whenever I game and sometimes after a restard. Mostly says "Memory_Management" but also get "Irq_not_less_than_equal_too" and others that point to windows kernel. I have tried different memory, took the GPU back redid windows about 5 times 3 on this m.2 on 2 on my old ssd. Clean install drivers everything. No matter what bsod. My specs are:
> 
> 1700 @stock
> PNY Anarchy 2400 cas15
> asus prime B350-plus
> samsung pro 950 m.2 drive.
> EVGA 750w 80 plus bronze
> (even tried a 80 plus gold)
> 
> I feel like im missing something obvious and have almost but rules out a hardware issue. Beyond frustrating to spend all this money to have something I cant really game on.


Make sure the windows version you are installing is up to date, like dont use an old USB stick that you downloaded months ago.


----------



## diggiddi

Ok finally read every single post, Lurking with much interest, either the 6700k 1600/X or 1700X could be in my future


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Ok finally read every single post, Lurking with much interest, either the 6700k 1600/X or 1700X could be in my future


Totally your call, no reason to ask any of us. There are endless posts of wPrime, Prime, Firestrike, Cinebench, CPU-z scores, Vantage scores etc. Ain't no review site numbers.

All of us have these results with different timings, speeds, overclocking and for the most part till recently the new microcode.

So I personally believe you can make a solid decision what you will want to get. If you don't need a crazy R7, check out the R5s that's just came out also.

It's how you are gonna use your system, what you'll do on it everyday.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> *IBT AVX: 13 runs @ 12632MB,* ~1 hour
> 
> - Speed: 179.5 GFlops
> - Total system draw: 256W peak
> - Ambient: 20°C
> - CPU: 60.0°C, VRM: 54°C, Chokes: 73.6°C
> 
> I keep getting the same error, but, again, it doesn't appear to be stability related, as it passes all the runs with the matching "result" values.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choke Temps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah this happens to me on 2x R7 1700. I have stability tested their OC with like say upto ~10hrs Y-Cruncher, 64 loops x264, 12hrs [email protected], RB stress mode 2hrs and no issue, even done these test one after the other with no reboot. I can run Very High IBT AVX from Vishera owners OP. Maximum shows all matching results and doesn't matter what number of loops I do, at the end I get same message as you.

Win 7 Pro x64, all updates to date installed, bloatware free with min apps, etc. UAC disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> Unfortunately when I tried to do it without changing VID, whenever I tried to load the CPU it would instantly fail-safe itself even on the Ryzen power plan. I had it on "OC mode" on the voltage, level 1 load-line and an offset of .2V. It would sit at about 1.23V at idle and then it would do nothing. To fixed idle voltage/high idle temperatures I go....


What mobo you got? perhaps then someone can share what they do with it.


----------



## devilhead

finally reached 1900 in cb







but with 1.55v


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What mobo you got? perhaps then someone can share what they do with it.


I have a Taichi. I posted in the specific thread for that MB on here but haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> I have a Taichi. I posted in the specific thread for that MB on here but haven't gotten anything yet.


This new post holds the answer for PState 0 Oc'ing on Taichi, poster has still query on voltage aspect. This one is good to ref as well. I wouldn't bother with DID, just try FID / VID as highlighted in the post I've linked 1st and see which voltage mode works best for you.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Please Help me. I built a new Ryzen PC and have had nothing but issues. I keep getting bsods almost whenever I game and sometimes after a restard. Mostly says "Memory_Management" but also get "Irq_not_less_than_equal_too" and others that point to windows kernel. I have tried different memory, took the GPU back redid windows about 5 times 3 on this m.2 on 2 on my old ssd. Clean install drivers everything. No matter what bsod. My specs are:
> 
> 1700 @stock
> PNY Anarchy 2400 cas15
> asus prime B350-plus
> samsung pro 950 m.2 drive.
> EVGA 750w 80 plus bronze
> (even tried a 80 plus gold)
> 
> I feel like im missing something obvious and have almost but rules out a hardware issue. Beyond frustrating to spend all this money to have something I cant really game on.


This thread on the microsoft community forum seems to have multiple people who share the same symptoms and the same Ram. Different solutions have worked for some of the people in the thread and there's no guarantee they will work for you but here they are.

The original poster, after many rebuilds and reinstalls manually changed the ram timings to 16-16-16-36 and increased the ram voltage to 1.4
A couple see problems when Onedrive syncs and another sees the bsod's start when dropbox syncs. Since their 'fixes' are to turn it on or off I wouldn't bet the farm on syncing being the problem. But if it works it'll let you look for real problem with less stress.


----------



## mus1mus

@gupsterg

That error in IBT can usually be fixed by running the app as Admin and/or running it with Windows 7 compatibility when you are using W10.


----------



## bardacuda

Negative. I am running Win7 and I always run it as admin and I still get it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Negative. I am running Win7 and I always run it as admin and I still get it.


An update is needed for IBT to run properly on W7 AFAIK. I have to install all available updates for it to run properly.

Anyway, that shouldn't matter. Coverage and time matters more.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> That error in IBT can usually be fixed by running the app as Admin and/or running it with Windows 7 compatibility when you are using W10.


Shortcut set to admin. User account admin group. All OS updates installed on W7 available to date







. Yet to install W10 on R7/X370, will be going dual OS like i5/Z97, really still use W7 more and W10 only really used for TS bench







.

Does not matter if 1 loop or 3 or 10 or more than 10, Very High pass, Maximum show message at end of a run like bardacuda screenie







.


----------



## gargiulo5000

Hi,
this is my ram: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
Hynix single rank.
My motherboard is asus prime B350 plus.
Latest bios with agesa update.
My clockspeed is 3.8 and my bus is 99.8 as per cpuz
My timings are like 15 17 17 17 35. The ram voltage is 1.35.
I am not able to overclock the ram above 2400 Mhz no matter what.
Other than that the motherboards goes loop.
Sometimes it boot loops 2-3 times and then goes to windows all fine.

Why is this happening to me
A lot of pepole with the same ram are achieving 2933 or 3200, i am very disappointed.
Maybe i am doing something wrong.

Someone please give me some spare help me poor beggar.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi,
> this is my ram: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> Hynix single rank.
> My motherboard is asus prime B350 plus.
> Latest bios with agesa update.
> My clockspeed is 3.8 and my bus is 99.8 as per cpuz
> My timings are like 15 17 17 17 35. The ram voltage is 1.35.
> I am not able to overclock the ram above 2400 Mhz no matter what.
> Other than that the motherboards goes loop.
> Sometimes it boot loops 2-3 times and then goes to windows all fine.
> 
> Why is this happening to me
> A lot of pepole with the same ram are achieving 2933 or 3200, i am very disappointed.
> Maybe i am doing something wrong.
> 
> Someone please give me some spare help me poor beggar.


lol just be patient my dude. You are not alone, i know many people on these boards stuck at 2400 including myself. In time every 3200 kit of ram will work with ryzen.


----------



## gargiulo5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol just be patient my dude. You are not alone, i know many people on these boards stuck at 2400 including myself. In time every 3200 kit of ram will work with ryzen.


Thanks, how we are sure that this is gonna happen and we are not stuck to 2400?

Thanks for helping the poor beggar you will have luck for the next 3 months


----------



## bardacuda

Well I think I figured out how my system is choosing my sub timings at least. It seems to be all be tied to the profiles. I see that B-die chips which work so well with Ryzen have some much looser sub timings compared to my E-die...so I still just need to figure out how to edit those without bricking my RAM. It's too bad the motherboards just don't let us edit these in the BIOS like any other system.

For comparison, my RAM uses these sub timings:

2400MHz:
- tRC 56
- tFAW 26
- tRRDS 5
- tRRDL 7
- tCCDL 7
- tRFC1 312
- tRFC2 192
- tRFC3 132


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







XMP 3200MHz:
- tRC 56
- tFAW 35
- tRRDS 7
- tRRDL 7
- tCCDL 9
- tRFC1 416
- tRFC2 256
- tRFC3 176


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Meanwhile a comparable B-die kit uses these: (I bolded the timings that are looser)

2400MHz:
- tRC 56
- tFAW 26
- tRRDS 5
- tRRDL 7
- tCCDL 7
- tRFC1 *420*
- tRFC2 *312*
- tRFC3 *192*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







XMP 3200MHz:
- tRC 50
- tFAW *39*
- tRRDS 6
- tRRDL *8*
- tCCDL 9
- tRFC1 *560*
- tRFC2 *416*
- tRFC3 *256*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I did find a thread that at least has a couple of videos on how to use Taiphoon Burner but I haven't dug through it enough yet to figure out all the nuances and caveats of flashing the RAM's EEPROM.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/howto-so-dimms-extreme-boost-1600-to-2133-and-beyond-jedec-xmp.636479/

If anyone that has a clue about this stuff I do accept tips


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Thanks, how we are sure that this is gonna happen and we are not stuck to 2400?
> 
> Thanks for helping the poor beggar you will have luck for the next 3 months


haha









Well i dont "know" but it would be a really awkward situation for AMD to have 3200 ram on the market that wasnt compatible with their CPU's, i just cant forsee that situation happening permanently.


----------



## 1TM1

I am mostly set with the main three components(processor, motherboard and memory). Below are some results on the Ryzen voltage and power.

cpu: 1800X
MB: C6H (Asus Crosshair VI)
power:EVGA G2 850W
M.2 storage=GEN3 (960Evo)
PCIEX16_1 graphics=GEN3 (1080ti in nvidia surround with 3 displays)
memory: G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 2x8GB with Hynix M-die (2017 chips) at 3200-16-16-16-16-36, 1.395V DRAM, 1.1V SB, 0.693V termination VTTDDR
cooler: H60
VDDCR LLC=Level1 to limit voltage spikes (thanks to [email protected] for the oscilloscope chart)
CPU SOC = 1.15V
I kept all other variables in BIOS on Auto and kept SB voltage limited to 1.1V to make these results also transferable to other motherboards such as X370-Pro.
Memory speed will vary for others because this same memory ran at 3200-16 on X370-Pro with 0515 BIOS with 1800X and 2933-14 with 1700X. Same on C6H with 0702 BIOS: 2933-14 with 1700X and 3200-16 with 1800X. The identical pair (also F4-3200C16D-16GTZB) earlier batch only ran at 2400.
I did not vary front side bus (aka BCLK), Pstate, memory interlace or custom clock (FID/DID) to squeeze an extra megahertz for the same reason of results transferability as not all motherboards have these settings.
Windows10 (pre-Creators version) set to performance power plan
In the table below VCORE is CPU core voltage, power measured at the plug (Win idle,CPUZ_1,CPUZ_multi,CB15)
CB score is shown in parentheses after the power. Zero score means CB crashed. No score means it completed but was not recorded.
Some frequencies are repeated to see if power dissipation is more driven by voltage or by frequency.

BIOS 0702
all settings on Auto
1.460 V 3600 MHz 121 W, 137 W, 202 W, 226 W (1589)

manual settings
1.275 V 3900 MHz 121 W, 137 W, 218 W, 243 W (1704)
1.275 V 3925 MHz 129 W, 137 W, 226 W, 243 W (1720)
1.275 V 4000 MHz 129 W, 137 W, 226 W, W (0)

1.300 V 3925 MHz 129 W, 145 W, 226 W, 251 W
1.300 V 3950 MHz 129 W, 137 W, 234 W, 251 W (1724)

1.325 V 3975 MHz 129 W, 145 W, 234 W, W (0)

1.350 V 3900 MHz 129 W, 137 W, 234 W, 267 W (1713)
1.350 V 3975 MHz 129 W, 137 W, 234 W, 267 W (1733)

1.375 V 4000 MHz 129 W, 137 W, 243 W, 275 W (1747)

1.400 V 4025 MHz 129 W, 145 W, 251 W, 283 W (0)

1.425 V 4025 MHz W, W, W, 291 W (1763)
1.425 V 4050 MHz 129 W, 145 W, 259 W, 291 W (1774)
1.425 V 4075 MHz 129 W, 145 W, 259 W, 283 W (0)

1.450 V 4075 MHz 129 W, 153 W, 267 W, 299 W (0)
1.456 V 4075 MHz 129 W, 145 W, 259 W, 299 W (1760)

Summary:
Exorbitant power dissipation (pushing 300Watts for the computer) from overclock generates a puny gain of going from 1704 (92 Watts cpu load at 3900 MHz) to 1760 (176Watts cpu load at 4075).
A reportedly unstable 0702 BIOS ran fine and did not crash during these tests.
Cinebench is a harsher stress than CPU-Z. CPU-Z maxes all threads, but CB somehow piles on additional 30-40 Watts of power. I would like to know how CB does that.

Other Notes:
Memory manufacturer and die type was read by Thaiphoon.
Power was measured with hardware (Cyberpower CP1350PFCLCD) wattage reading at the power plug and is typically +/-4W for the readings at Windows idle, CPUZ single core and CPUZ multicore are shown.
Example arithmetic to work out the per-core wattage at 1.275V 3900MHz: (218W-137W)/7= 11.5W per core in CPUZ_multi. 11.5*8=92Watts for the processor. Caveat: +/- 4-5W.
Fan_CPU, CPU_opt and AIO_pump were set to maximum to avoid power variation with temperature.
Prime95 for 24 hours was not run at each setting for time reasons. Feel free to run it on your Ryzen and post an update next month, that is if your Ryzen lasts.

Future work:
BIOS 1002
BIOS 1102 (when it's released, presumably with AGESA 1004a update)
Windows10 (Creators update released yesterday) set to performance power plan
BIOS 1102 (with Win10C)
Ubuntu Linux 17.04 reportedly with Ryzen capability released today

would be nice if Asus R&D were to publish a similar format summary with their BIOS test versions (with caveat that individual results @ >3000 CPU and 2133 RAM will vary) using a simple reproducible methodology.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi,
> this is my ram: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> Hynix single rank.
> My motherboard is asus prime B350 plus.
> Latest bios with agesa update.
> My clockspeed is 3.8 and my bus is 99.8 as per cpuz
> My timings are like 15 17 17 17 35. The ram voltage is 1.35.
> I am not able to overclock the ram above 2400 Mhz no matter what.
> Other than that the motherboards goes loop.
> Sometimes it boot loops 2-3 times and then goes to windows all fine.
> 
> Why is this happening to me
> A lot of pepole with the same ram are achieving 2933 or 3200, i am very disappointed.
> Maybe i am doing something wrong.
> 
> Someone please give me some spare help me poor beggar.


Try your RAM with 1.35V and start with real loose timings, like 18-18-18-40 or somesuch. I know with straps over 2400 or so you have to use even timings (at least in the first position). It's a place to start, there are definitely more knowledgeable people here though!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Try your RAM with 1.35V and start with real loose timings, like 18-18-18-40 or somesuch. I know with straps over 2400 or so you have to use even timings (at least in the first position). It's a place to start, there are definitely more knowledgeable people here though!


Nah some ram on some boards simply wont post above 2400 no matter what you do. Also that even number thing is not real either, i had a 4000 kit that i had at cas 15 2933.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah some ram on some boards simply wont post above 2400 no matter what you do. Also that even number thing is not real either, i had a 4000 kit that i had at cas 15 2933.


It may or may not work, but trying it out won't hurt anything! I know some of the B350 boards are pretty picky with RAM though.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> ... that even number thing is not real either, i had a 4000 kit that i had at cas 15 2933.


The even CL thing is real, or it was at one point. People were complaining about it, and reviewers commented on it. It may or may not be applicable now, or it might depend on what BIOS version you're using or something. I don't use odd CL numbers on Ryzen, so I couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> It may or may not work, but trying it out won't hurt anything! I know some of the B350 boards are pretty picky with RAM though.


Right, was just pointing out that some ram is actually stuck at 2400 and that this is a normal situation. People shouldnt get worried that it wont work down the road and spend money needlessly on different ram, because that isnt guaranteed to work either.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Right, was just pointing out that some ram is actually stuck at 2400 and that this is a normal situation. People shouldnt get worried that it wont work down the road and spend money needlessly on different ram, because that isnt guaranteed to work either.


Yeah, good point. Still early for this chipset so people should be going in with their eyes wide open, knowing they may be "beta testing" some of this hardware









Also, I think going into buying RAM knowing you might not ever get the "rated" speed is the best bet. Then, later on as things get ironed out, you can unlock your RAM's true potential







A lot of people think that just because your RAM says 3200MHz at 14-14-14-32 on the package, it should magically do that right off the bat, no work required! Unfortunately, it doesn't work like that.. .but it could in the future! Here's to hoping!


----------



## bardacuda

Maybe if they let us play with the sub timings!


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah some ram on some boards simply wont post above 2400 no matter what you do. Also that even number thing is not real either, i had a 4000 kit that i had at cas 15 2933.


tbh, I strongly suspect that the CPU is the limitation and not the board. In the C6H thread a few people bought a second CPU and then suddenly had their old RAM and board doing 3200 with ease. It also seems to affect all R7 SKUs.
Either the IMC or maybe even the data fabric, which is bound to memory speed, is limiting the memory speeds.

I'm just speculating here, but I'd be surprised if actually the boards themselves are limiting in most cases.


----------



## Nighthog

Just reporting something I just noticed. Should have done this the moment I got the replacements.

As some might know I had my Corsair Ram die on me on my first week on Ryzen. A kit off "CMK16GX4M2A2666C16R ver 5.30" 2666Mhz C16 2x8GB 1.200Volts

I could boot with 2933 but got errors and later 1 dead stick of ram. They were "1Rx8" single ranked kit. Worked like a charm @ XMP the while they lasted.

Took a week and I got my replacement kit. Same stuff I thought. Same "CMK16GX4M2A2666C" but I never checked properly. Did not read the label on the kits themselves or check them out before installing than reading the box.

Only thing I noticed was I could no longer boot with 2933 as I started to try OC my kit later, XMP worked as before with no issues. I just stuffed that too bad luck with worse kit I thought.
Now I noticed the are "2Rx8". dual rank memory. Same timings and voltage and part number but a crucial difference, a different version I reckon, and *DUAL RANK*

They are Micron chips. Got a little pissed that I didn't get some of the same stuff I sent in. YAY for memory lottery!

Dual rank 2x8GB 2666Mhz works without issues on AB350-Gaming 3








I could set them to 14.15.14.14.28 2T @ 1.200V, 2666Mhz SOC 0.900V


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> tbh, I strongly suspect that the CPU is the limitation and not the board. In the C6H thread a few people bought a second CPU and then suddenly had their old RAM and board doing 3200 with ease. It also seems to affect all R7 SKUs.
> Either the IMC or maybe even the data fabric, which is bound to memory speed, is limiting the memory speeds.
> 
> I'm just speculating here, but I'd be surprised if actually the boards themselves are limiting in most cases.


Nah its the memory and board combinations, bios just too young still. All 3200 memory on the market will be working on every am4 board in ~2months time.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah its the memory and board combinations, bios just too young still. All 3200 memory on the market will be working on every am4 board in ~2months time.


Why do people get different memory speeds on the same board and same memory then, when the only difference is a new CPU of the same make and model?

EDIT: To elaborate, I don't know enough of the intricacies of CPUs but I would still suspect that this would be fixable with microcode or AGESA or w/e updates. Maybe it's even possible to "unlink" the data fabric speed and the memory speed? I don't know...


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah its the memory and board combinations, bios just too young still. *All 3200 memory on the market will be working on every am4 board in ~2months time.*


That's a pretty bold claim. I tend to agree that it has to do with the memory and the IMC but not necessarily the board based on what I've read. The only way the board makes a difference is if it's running a BIOS with different AGESA.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Why do people get different memory speeds on the same board and same memory then, when the only difference is the CPU of the same make and model?


No idea, ive not seen that occur....bios revisions maybe?

I bought a 210 dollar kit of 4000 ram and the highest it would go is 2933, that right there told me its too early and people need to just be patient.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That's a pretty bold claim. I tend to agree that it has to do with the memory and the IMC but not necessarily the board based on what I've read. The only way the board makes a difference is if it's running a BIOS with different AGESA.


Its boards and memory. I know someone with a b350 board and my exact memory kit and he has it running at 3200, my x370 board is stuck at 2400.

In due time people, in due time.


----------



## gupsterg

On C6H even with current UEFI you need to use strap 2666MHz and lower if you wish to use odd CAS. Regardless of strap used the timings which we do have access to currently can be odd.

More of the other timings should be coming in May IIRC from a post by Elmor. A recent post by Elmor (plus also in his OC guide) the lower straps use tighter other timings, so 2666MHz strap with higher BCLK will be more efficient for say 3200MHz than using 3200MHz strap with 100MHz BCLK.

I have used 134MHz BCLK with lower strap to attain 3200MHz, only issue is my Intel 7260AC WiFi/BT card craps out. IIRC it only stays working upto ~109MHz BCLK.

Yesterday I also used Asus MemTweakIt app, that shows all the timings and a RAM efficiency score. Will grab some screenies on lower straps, etc.



I think I'm also gonna start post link log of where I note members swap CPU and they gain extra RAM speed, recent example. Now know of 4 instances within C6H thread. Some members have tried multiple RAM kits, in the AM4 mobo thread one member went through 4 differing RAM kits without success of gaining higher RAM.

Posted this in C6H thread 2x I think, Fugger.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its boards and memory. I know someone with a b350 board and my exact memory kit and he has it running at 3200, my x370 board is stuck at 2400.
> 
> In due time people, in due time.


If your theory was correct, the same board should have the same results when using the same memory and different CPUs but this is not the case for multiple users in the C6H thread. I do tend to believe most memory will eventually work at 3200 but a number of members have demonstrated your theory is false.


----------



## MrPerforations

im getting angrier over this carbon board, I spent the night overclocking it to 3900 and getting it to pass ibt avx on max, it did.
I got up today and tried super pi, and noticed that my cpu was going at 3200-3750mhz, which is not what I had put in bios.
I cant change the cl with out it down clocking the ram, the others do change.
there is no raid system I can find on it, when selecting raid, there's no software to configure the drives that I have found.
and there the no off-set voltage in bios either.

you know I don't care about most of this, I did have a pet cat till about three weeks ago, someone stole my cat for god sake.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its boards and memory. I know someone with a b350 board and my exact memory kit and he has it running at 3200, my x370 board is stuck at 2400.
> 
> In due time people, in due time.


So he is using the exact same physical RAM sticks and CPU that you used in your board? (Not same model...THE same physical piece of hardware) If not then your comparison doesn't make sense and you can easily attribute that to different RAM or different IMC (CPU).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have used 134MHz BCLK with lower strap to attain 3200MHz, only issue is my Intel 7260AC WiFi/BT card craps out. IIRC it only stays working upto ~109MHz BCLK.
> .


Have you tried manually setting PCIe gen in the BIOS. After 108 IIRC the PCIe automaticlly drops from Gen3 to gen 2. On auto the card/slot might be getting confused.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried manually setting PCIe gen in the BIOS. After 108 IIRC the PCIe automaticlly drops from Gen3 to gen 2. On auto the card/slot might be getting confused.


Will try it mate







.

From when I discussed it with The Stilt in another thread (is on C6H as well) and ref'ing Elmor's post in AM4 mobo thread/C6HOC guide, it drops PCI-E Gen automatically at xxx BCLK. I have not changed it from whatever is default, which maybe [Auto], but will try







.

Today's a "tinker free day" for me







.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> im getting angrier over this carbon board, I spent the night overclocking it to 3900 and getting it to pass ibt avx on max, it did.
> I got up today and tried super pi, and noticed that my cpu was going at 3200-3750mhz, which is not what I had put in bios.
> I cant change the cl with out it down clocking the ram, the others do change.
> there is no raid system I can find on it, when selecting raid, there's no software to configure the drives that I have found.
> and there the no off-set voltage in bios either.
> 
> you know I don't care about most of this, I did have a pet cat till about three weeks ago, someone stole my cat for god sake.


If you can, maybe get a refund for the board or swap it out with an RMA? I'm using the Asus PRIME X370-PRO and it's been excellent, so I'd recommend that to you for sure if you are so fed up you want a completely different board.

That said, it seems like the problems you're having with it are exceptional, so maybe an RMA is your best bet... Sorry man


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No idea, ive not seen that occur....bios revisions maybe?
> 
> I bought a 210 dollar kit of 4000 ram and the highest it would go is 2933, that right there told me its too early and people need to just be patient.


I'm not entirely sure about the exact setups of those people, but I can remember @SpecChum did exchange his 1700 and got improvements on RAM speed. Maybe he can chime in and tell us about BIOS versions and whatnot.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005266


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So he is using the exact same physical RAM sticks and CPU that you used in your board? (Not same model...THE same physical piece of hardware) If not then your comparison doesn't make sense and you can easily attribute that to different RAM or different IMC (CPU).


No the same model. There is no IMC issues here guys, it was just simply a rushed launch....no conspiracy theories.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will try it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From when I discussed it with The Stilt in another thread (is on C6H as well) and ref'ing Elmor's post in AM4 mobo thread/C6HOC guide, it drops PCI-E Gen automatically at xxx BCLK. I have not changed it from whatever is default, which maybe [Auto], but will try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Today's a "tinker free day" for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Around 109 my video card started showing artifacts so I dropped it manually; it's possible you're right on the edge of stability prior to the board switching generations automatically. And what is this tinker free blasphemy?!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No the same model. There is no IMC issues here guys, it was just simply a rushed launch....no conspiracy theories.


You're the one with the conspiracy theory that the RAM issues are entirely board related. It's well known that different CPUs and RAM can have different characteristics even if they're the same model. You can't just say it's 100% surely all the motherboard's fault when the evidence points to the ability of the CPU's IMC and the different RAM ICs.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You're the one with the conspiracy theory that the RAM issues are entirely board related. It's well known that different CPUs and RAM can have different characteristics even if they're the same model. You can't just say it's 100% surely all the motherboard's fault when the evidence points to the ability of the CPU's IMC and the different RAM ICs.


I dont disagree its odd that people arent getting ram to the same speed given same parts, i just cant forsee a situation where someone is on newegg 3 months from now and picks up a set of 3200 ram on sale with a promo code and it not work with the board they picked. Its just too early, and trying to analyze it is pointless until we get more bios's out.

Plus there are a lot more people getting ram speed increases with each bios updates than there are of people with the same hardware getting different results, at least from what ive seen on here.


----------



## mus1mus

@bardacuda

And to a point, user know-how.


----------



## bardacuda

And if 2 months from now there are people that bought 3200MHz RAM kits based on your advice here today and it doesn't work at those speeds, are you gonna refund them? Even if they move their CPU and RAM over to a better motherboard? Probably not. So you shouldn't be telling people this.

And the fact that people are getting improvements with BIOS updates is just more evidence that the problem isn't motherboard related. If nothing changed with the motherboard hardware, but it shows improvement with different microcode that effects how the CPU and it's IMC works, what does that tell you?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> And if 2 months from now there are people that bought 3200MHz RAM kits based on your advice here today and it doesn't work at those speeds, are you gonna refund them? Even if they move their CPU and RAM over to a better motherboard? Probably not. So you shouldn't be telling people this.


No but im also not going to tell them to spend DOUBLE the amount for a set of "amd approved" memory either, because common sense denotes these ram issues are down to an early launch and board manufactures not having enough time to validate kits. I have seen more than a handful of people buy gskill flare kits and can only get them to 2933.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No but im also not going to tell them to spend DOUBLE the amount for a set of "amd approved" memory either, because common sense denotes these ram issues are down to an early launch and board manufactures not having enough time to validate kits. I have seen more than a handful of people buy gskill flare kits and can only get them to 2933.


And nobody was saying to do that when you made this claim. He was saying it's probably CPU related, not suggesting to go buy expensive RAM. Meanwhile you're suggesting to use a different motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> tbh, I strongly suspect that the CPU is the limitation and not the board. In the C6H thread a few people bought a second CPU and then suddenly had their old RAM and board doing 3200 with ease. It also seems to affect all R7 SKUs.
> Either the IMC or maybe even the data fabric, which is bound to memory speed, is limiting the memory speeds.
> 
> I'm just speculating here, but I'd be surprised if actually the boards themselves are limiting in most cases.


----------



## Scotty99

This conversation was sparked by someone worried why they were stuck at 2400, please try and keep up.


----------



## bardacuda

Right, and Lazarus suggested loosening the timings, and f1LL suggested it's probably CPU related. You suggested they should use a different board and said that all 3200MHz kits will 100% work in 2 months. You seem to be missing the point.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Right, and Lazarus suggested loosening the timings, and f1LL suggested it's probably CPU related. You suggested they should use a different board and said that all 3200MHz kits will 100% work in 2 months. You seem to be missing the point.


I never suggested anyone should be using a different board, where in the world did you get that from. What i suggested is people need to be patient, as that is the right advice to give at this point in time.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> *Its boards* and memory. I know someone with a b350 board and my exact memory kit and he has it running at 3200, my x370 board is stuck at 2400.
> 
> In due time people, in due time.


The point is, people make purchasing decision based on info in threads like these. If you say stuff like that, or like this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah its the memory and *board combinations*, bios just too young still. *All 3200 memory on the market will be working on every am4 board in ~2months time.*


people can end up wasting money.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*


That wasn't me suggesting he get a different board.....how you came to that conclusion is beyond me.

The memory issues are due to a *combination* of boards and memory. Memory kit a might post at 3200 on board a and b, but memory kit b might post at 3200 on board a and 2400 on board b.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok, "suggesting he should use a different board" was the wrong wording. You suggested that the board is part of the problem though. Obviously if that were true, then using a different board would be one of the first logical steps for a solution to that problem. Semantics. Again this is all beside the point.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That wasn't me suggesting he get a different board.....how you came to that conclusion is beyond me.
> 
> The memory issues are due to a *combination* of boards and memory. Memory kit a might post at 3200 on board a and b, but memory kit b might post at 3200 on board a and 2400 on board b.


Here we go, wrong again.

IT IS NOT a board and memory combination, we have already proven that people have gotten different cpus on the same board with the same memory were stuck at 2400-2933 and got it to work at 3200mhz just fine with the new chip. Its an IMC issue simple as that.

Me? My 1700x does 3.8 at 1.2v im not exchanging it just to get that extra 267mhz of ram speed, the 300mhz (and more in the future) oc to the chip is more beneficial then ram speed. Hoping that whatever the reason my cpu can't reach 3200mhz will be fixed (either thru ProDT in the BIOS, or thru microcode), if not then big deal im stuck at 2933.


----------



## MrPerforations

can I intervene here,
asrock only promised 2933mhz with there killer.
msi promised 3200 on there carbon, I can confirm that 3200 works on the carbon, and I doubt that they will up there promise.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Here we go, wrong again.
> 
> IT IS NOT a board and memory combination, we have already proven that people have gotten different cpus on the same board with the same memory were stuck at 2400-2933 and got it to work at 3200mhz just fine with the new chip. *Its an IMC issue simple as that.*
> 
> Me? My 1700x does 3.8 at 1.2v im not exchanging it just to get that extra 267mhz of ram speed, the 300mhz (and more in the future) oc to the chip is more beneficial then ram speed. Hoping that whatever the reason my cpu can't reach 3200mhz will be fixed (either thru ProDT in the BIOS, or thru microcode), if not then big deal im stuck at 2933.


I dont think it's as simple as that either. If the new microcode does indeed lead to better compatibility, it suggests the IMC is just fine (which I believe it to be).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok, "suggesting he should use a different board" was the wrong wording. You suggested that the board is part of the problem though. Obviously if that were true, then using a different board would be one of the first logical steps for a solution to that problem. *Semantics*.


Again, no not really lol. Bios's are so over the place right now in regards to everything, of course we are seeing memory compatibility issues. Its just too early to make a statement about CPU IMC when we are beta testing a product like this, i read on some website (forget which one, pcper or anand i think) that one of the large board manufacturers had like 3 weeks preparation to get a bios out for launch.

Before we start going ham on IMC stuff and suggesting people return ram for far more expensive kits, its in my opinion the best thing to do is be patient.


----------



## bardacuda

Nobody since gargiulo posted told him to buy expensive RAM.


----------



## MrPerforations

have to agree with you scotty, the bios are rubbish, they will probably continue to be rubbish to try to force you to buy there highest priced board only.
mine has loads of simple features missing, I know they just want to make me buy the titanium if i want those features.
i can say that there testing has shown a lot more types of ram and drives on there qvl list though.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Nobody since gargiulo posted told him to buy expensive RAM.


But when the guy posted asking for advice on why his ram was stuck at 2400 you know he was implying whether he should keep it or return for more expensive stuff that has had better early results with ryzen. I was in this same spot as he was a couple weeks ago, i decided to try a 4000 kit of trident and when i got it and it was still not able to do 3200 i KNEW it was a problem with a combination of boards and ram, and people need to just be patient.

I am 100% confident my ripjaws cas 16 will hit 3200 eventually, and would put any amount of money on that prediction.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I dont think it's as simple as that either. If the new microcode does indeed lead to better compatibility, it suggests the IMC is just fine (which I believe it to be).


True but then people have had luck with ProDT and changing the ohms which leads me to believe some IMCs have different resistance and changing it from the BIOS is whats causing it to work.

This is all in theory but it does make total sense if you think about it. We don't even know why the ram is failing at 3200 but not 2933 (mine is fine at 2933 even with timings set to 16-16-16-16-36) but its an instant fail at 3200mhz at any dram voltage and any soc voltage.

Waiting for the official 082/1002 BIOS to get the ProDT thing a try. But heres where the proof is, some people with my same exact ram and version have gotten to 3200mhz and thats hynix ram. Theyve done it using docp standard and for me thats a fail. It worked once and only once (which leads me to believe at that time the IMC picked it up then wtv happened after a cold boot never again)

So i know for a fact it can do 3200mhz since it did once, but what happened since then? If it was the board it would have worked again lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have to agree with you scotty, the bios are rubbish, they will probably continue to be rubbish to try to force you to buy there highest priced board only.
> mine has loads of simple features missing, I know they just want to make me buy the titanium if i want those features.
> i can say that there testing has shown a lot more types of ram and drives on there qvl list though.


These bios's are SO early they dont even know how we should be overclocking lol.

Every bios asrock put out prior to 2.0 you could simply change multi and use offset volts and clocks/volts would come down at idle. 2.0 they changed that completely to where you need to use P states to get cool n quiet to work.

Its just so obvious to me that bios+memory is the problem, kinda blows my mind people are suggesting CPU's are the problem.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about the exact setups of those people, but I can remember @SpecChum did exchange his 1700 and got improvements on RAM speed. Maybe he can chime in and tell us about BIOS versions and whatnot.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8460#post_26005266


I just put the new CPU in, didn't even clear CMOS, so every setting was identical.

Booted right up at 3200.

For me it was 100% the CPU.

I do think the May AGESA update will improve this, however. I even think my old CPU will probably boot 3200 at that point.

Reason I don't think it's the IMC directly is once the old one booted at 3200, Windows was fine (I had to set vboot to 1.43v - and that it was a crapshoot - Windows reboots never worked), even at the standard 1.35v. It's the training it gets stuck on; once it's trained it's 100% A-OK.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> These bios's are SO early they dont even know how we should be overclocking lol.
> 
> Every bios asrock put out prior to 2.0 you could simply change multi and use offset volts and clocks/volts would come down at idle. 2.0 they changed that completely to where you need to use P states to get cool n quiet to work.
> 
> Its just so obvious to me that bios+memory is the problem, kinda blows my mind people are suggesting CPU's are the problem.


Um because people have had different CPUs make it work on the same bios on the same board with the same memory? Clearly common sense eludes you on this one.

I'm on who got to try out my same ram and same cpu on TWO different boards with probably half a dozen BIOSes. Neither board is a constant 3200. The gigabyte did it at 2666 (hadn't tried 2933 though it died before i could) and the asus does it at 2933 and both failed at 3200 no matter the settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I just put the new CPU in, didn't even clear CMOS, so every setting was identical.
> 
> Booted right up at 3200.
> 
> For me it was 100% the CPU.
> 
> I do think the May AGESA update will improve this, however. I even think my old CPU will probably boot 3200 at that point.
> 
> Reason I don't think it's the IMC directly is once the old one booted at 3200, Windows was fine (I had to set vboot to 1.43v - and that it was a crapshoot - Windows reboots never worked), even at the standard 1.35v. It's the training it gets stuck on; once it's trained it's 100% A-OK.


The exact same thing happened to me but my cpu is too golden for me to even consider buying another one haha. It does have something to do with the training i agree but thats on AMDs side and the IMC is pretty much involved in every single step involving RAM obviously. I think that people having luck with ProDT suggests that changing the resistance helps so could be that some IMCs need more resistance then less. I doubt the boards have different resistances considering they are all built identically lol.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I just put the new CPU in, didn't even clear CMOS, so every setting was identical.
> 
> Booted right up at 3200.
> 
> For me it was 100% the CPU.
> 
> I do think the May AGESA update will improve this, however. I even think my old CPU will probably boot 3200 at that point.
> 
> Reason I don't think it's the IMC directly is once the old one booted at 3200, Windows was fine (I had to set vboot to 1.43v - and that it was a crapshoot - Windows reboots never worked), even at the standard 1.35v. It's the training it gets stuck on; once it's trained it's 100% A-OK.


vcore and memory speeds are tied to one another due to the speed of the infinity fabric being dependent on ram speeds; this may potentially be true for vsoc, but in my testing increasing vsoc from 0.95v to 1.15 did absolutely nothing for memory/overall stability at 3200.

Increasing my vcore by 25mV helped stabilize my ram @ 3.8ghz on my 1700, while I am able to drop vSOC from the default 1.1v all the way down to 0.94v and maintain stability after 4 hours of x264 loops.

Setting a manual cpu voltage at the stock cpu settings, while increasing ram multis may shed some light on this. If your kit stops booting past a certain point up your vcore by 10-20mV jumps (whatever the minimum is for your boards granularity). There are a TON of reasons why people are having different experiences between kits, ranging from bios updates to user error.


----------



## bardacuda

Speaking of ODT...does anyone know where to find which values to use for which ICs? I tried looking on Samsung's data sheet and best I can tell it is 40 ohms...but there are references to 34 ohms, 40 ohms, 50 ohms, and even 120 and 240 ohms; but I can't make heads or tails of it.
Quote:


> IDD Measurements are done after properly initializing the DDR4 SDRAM. This includes but is not limited to setting
> RON = RZQ/7 (34 Ohm in MR1);
> RTT_NOM = RZQ/6 (40 Ohm in MR1);
> RTT_WR = RZQ/2 (120 Ohm in MR2);


Quote:


> Internal(self) calibration : Internal self calibration through ZQ pin
> (RZQ : 240 ohm ± 1%)




Oops, that was the B-die data sheet, but the E-die data sheet has the same info.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> True but then people have had luck with ProDT and changing the ohms which leads me to believe some IMCs have different resistance and changing it from the BIOS is whats causing it to work.
> 
> This is all in theory but it does make total sense if you think about it. We don't even know why the ram is failing at 3200 but not 2933 (mine is fine at 2933 even with timings set to 16-16-16-16-36) but its an instant fail at 3200mhz at any dram voltage and any soc voltage.
> 
> Waiting for the official 082/1002 BIOS to get the ProDT thing a try. But heres where the proof is, some people with my same exact ram and version have gotten to 3200mhz and thats hynix ram. Theyve done it using docp standard and for me thats a fail. It worked once and only once (which leads me to believe at that time the IMC picked it up then wtv happened after a cold boot never again)
> 
> So i know for a fact it can do 3200mhz since it did once, but what happened since then? If it was the board it would have worked again lol.


I spent the better part of a day messing with ProcODT and wasnt able to see any differences in performance (for better or worse). I was hoping since 3200 was so easy, maybe 3600 would be no problem but I haven't found any settings for true stability (whatever we measure that at) at 3600 yet.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> Hi,
> this is my ram: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> Hynix single rank.
> My motherboard is asus prime B350 plus.
> Latest bios with agesa update.
> My clockspeed is 3.8 and my bus is 99.8 as per cpuz
> My timings are like 15 17 17 17 35. The ram voltage is 1.35.
> I am not able to overclock the ram above 2400 Mhz no matter what.
> Other than that the motherboards goes loop.
> Sometimes it boot loops 2-3 times and then goes to windows all fine.
> 
> Why is this happening to me
> A lot of pepole with the same ram are achieving 2933 or 3200, i am very disappointed.
> Maybe i am doing something wrong.
> 
> Someone please give me some spare help me poor beggar.


I have the same memory and get 2666 out of it simply by enabling DOCP, setting 1.35 dram voltage and selecting 2666 speed. I can't manage to get 2933 out of it though. Everything else on auto. though the fact that I used one of the TPU profiles as a starting point for my manual OC of 3.9 may be a factor. I haven't messed with SoC voltage though, and v-core is on auto.

Edit: also when you change the voltage to 1.35 make sure it takes, sometimes when you set it is still defaults to 1.20 when entering windows. go back minto the bios after setting it and make sure the actual value changed, then try 2666.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> im getting angrier over this carbon board, I spent the night overclocking it to 3900 and getting it to pass ibt avx on max, it did.
> I got up today and tried super pi, and noticed that my cpu was going at 3200-3750mhz, which is not what I had put in bios.
> I cant change the cl with out it down clocking the ram, the others do change.
> there is no raid system I can find on it, when selecting raid, there's no software to configure the drives that I have found.
> and there the no off-set voltage in bios either.
> 
> you know I don't care about most of this, I did have a pet cat till about three weeks ago, someone stole my cat for god sake.


I can't help you much with your system problems, but for some encouragement about your cat just keep your hopes up. I had a cat that was missing for 20 months that we recovered when someone took him to a Vet and the vet scanned his ID chip. he's back home and happy as ever


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I just put the new CPU in, didn't even clear CMOS, so every setting was identical.
> 
> Booted right up at 3200.
> 
> For me it was 100% the CPU.
> 
> I do think the May AGESA update will improve this, however. I even think my old CPU will probably boot 3200 at that point.
> 
> Reason I don't think it's the IMC directly is once the old one booted at 3200, Windows was fine (I had to set vboot to 1.43v - and that it was a crapshoot - Windows reboots never worked), even at the standard 1.35v. It's the training it gets stuck on; once it's trained it's 100% A-OK.


Thank you for stopping by and confirming this!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> vcore and memory speeds are tied to one another due to the speed of the infinity fabric being dependent on ram speeds;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this may potentially be true for vsoc, but in my testing increasing vsoc from 0.95v to 1.15 did absolutely nothing for memory/overall stability at 3200.
> 
> Increasing my vcore by 25mV helped stabilize my ram @ 3.8ghz on my 1700, while I am able to drop vSOC from the default 1.1v all the way down to 0.94v and maintain stability after 4 hours of x264 loops.
> 
> Setting a manual cpu voltage at the stock cpu settings, while increasing ram multis may shed some light on this. If your kit stops booting past a certain point up your vcore by 10-20mV jumps (whatever the minimum is for your boards granularity). There are a TON of reasons why people are having different experiences between kits, ranging from bios updates to user error.


Exactly my thoughts. I'd bet that a many can not get their memory to 3200 because of the data fabric not being able to run at 1600 (at the given vcore?).


----------



## MrPerforations

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> I can't help you much with your system problems, but for some encouragement about your cat just keep your hopes up. I had a cat that was missing for 20 months that we recovered when someone took him to a Vet and the vet scanned his ID chip. he's back home and happy as ever


hes not chipped and feeling some one took him by car, hes well gone, be amazing luck for him to find me now.

try to put my mind to overclocking, but my god what is going on with this system.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> im getting angrier over this carbon board, I spent the night overclocking it to 3900 and getting it to pass ibt avx on max, it did.
> I got up today and tried super pi, and noticed that my cpu was going at 3200-3750mhz, which is not what I had put in bios.
> I cant change the cl with out it down clocking the ram, the others do change.
> there is no raid system I can find on it, when selecting raid, there's no software to configure the drives that I have found.
> and there the no off-set voltage in bios either.
> 
> you know I don't care about most of this, I did have a pet cat till about three weeks ago, someone stole my cat for god sake.


Ah. people suck. I've spent ages looking for lost pets. The resources online now are crazy and I've had some turn up a couple of months down the road after I'd given up real hope.

Doesn't that MSI board have oc profiles? They don't stick?


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> We don't even know why the ram is failing at 3200 but not 2933 (mine is fine at 2933 even with timings set to 16-16-16-16-36) but its an instant fail at 3200mhz at any dram voltage and any soc voltage.


I may have missed previous posts with hard numbers on whether 3200 is really worth the bother.

Can someone with memory running 3500+ please post a set of benchmarks at 2133, 2400, 2666, 2933, 3200 and so on (depending on BCLK) to show what the difference really is?
Something simple as CB15. It would help if you could also show Ryzen speed and memory timings for each run.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I may have missed previous posts with hard numbers on whether 3200 is really worth the bother.
> 
> Can someone with memory running 3500+ please post a set of benchmarks at 2133, 2400, 2666, 2933, 3200 and so on (depending on BCLK) to show what the difference really is?
> Something simple as CB15. It would help if you could also show Ryzen speed and memory timings for each run.


There are hundreds online already...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There are hundreds online already...


Not with ryzen there isnt,


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> I may have missed previous posts with hard numbers on whether 3200 is really worth the bother.
> 
> Can someone with memory running 3500+ please post a set of benchmarks at 2133, 2400, 2666, 2933, 3200 and so on (depending on BCLK) to show what the difference really is?
> Something simple as CB15. It would help if you could also show Ryzen speed and memory timings for each run.
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds online already...
Click to expand...

sure, but all spread out and not comparable. if you can't/won't help then move on over and allow someone else to possibly help.


----------



## gupsterg

My post on what happened between CPU swapping, same all other hardware, testing at the time UEFI 0902 / 1002 on both, link. Then we have Disasterpiec99, 1700 does 3200MHz, 1700X 2933MHz, all same hardware except CPU, link. Next SpecChum, inconsistent 3200MHz, 2x RAM kits used, link. Buys new CPU (same batch as one that worked 3200MHz for me), link. Tyrluk, many ROMs tried no 3200Mhz, link. Swap CPU has 3200MHz, link.

So that's the 4 instances I spoke of, there are others I have read as well across other threads/forums.

Next 1TM1 Hynix M RAM IC, C6H and Asus Prime X370 Pro, 1800X 3200MHz on both, 1700X 2933MHz, link. MNMadman, 2x 1700, both do 3200MHz, link. noko59 2x 1700X both do 3200MHz, link. Gadfly, 2x C6H, 2x 1800X, 1x 1700, 4x RAM kits, link.

Reikoji all ROMs 3200MHz, link. TheK 3200MHz issue on new roms, had 3200MHz on past, link. y0bailey new roms kill 3200MHz, link. badhairguy new rom 3200MHz, link. LuckyImperial new rom 3200Mhz, link. goncalossilva F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW 32GB kit new rom 3200MHz, link. buduz0r new rom 3200mhz, link.

Plenty which can not on C6H with past or new UEFI gain 3200MHz, not linking all those.

A lot of differing experiences.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There are hundreds online already...


With 3500+ memory speeds? Please share a link or two.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Speaking of ODT...does anyone know where to find which values to use for which ICs? I tried looking on Samsung's data sheet and best I can tell it is 40 ohms...but there are references to 34 ohms, 40 ohms, 50 ohms, and even 120 and 240 ohms; but I can't make heads or tails of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, that was the B-die data sheet, but the E-die data sheet has the same info.


... I did say 'appropriate caution' right? right?









If there was such a thing as cheap ddr4 and you had some lying around I'd recommend using that first. Practice. And the may agesa update may make subtimings adjustable without risking ram. Look in the manufacturer's forums and you'll run across some bad flashes but flashing it at all invalidates the warranty.

" I accidentally wrote over it."


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not with ryzen there isnt,


Yea, even with 



.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh. Cheap stuff? You said?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> ... I did say 'appropriate caution' right? right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was such a thing as cheap ddr4 and you had some lying around I'd recommend using that first. Practice. And the may agesa update may make subtimings adjustable without risking ram. Look in the manufacturer's forums and you'll run across some bad flashes but flashing it at all invalidates the warranty.
> 
> " I accidentally wrote over it."


I'm all for appropriate caution but I need to know what "appropriate caution" entails, other than "don't flash your RAM". Hypothetically speaking, if I were going to do it anyway, what steps should I take to make sure it goes smooth? What's the procedure?

Also in that post I was only talking about playing with the ProcODT in the motherboard's BIOS, not flashing anything.

If you wanna give me any advice on safe RAM flashing (besides not doing it), I made a post in the memory subsection.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627823/how-do-i-read-modify-flash-spd-xmp-profiles-on-ddr4-eeprom


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yea, even with Ryzen.


Thank you for the reminder. I saw this video previously and forgot. 3200 to 3600 is 2-3% gain or in some cases worse. Does this make the May BIOS update useless?

Also any more comparison numbers from this community?


----------



## bardacuda

I haven't seen any videos comparing 3200 to 3600...but I have seen comparisons going between 2400 - 2666 - 2933 - 3200 and there were significant gains.


----------



## mus1mus

I am now starting to believe Ryzen accepts Micron chips just fine.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Thank you for the reminder. I saw this video previously and forgot. 3200 to 3600 is 2-3% gain or in some cases worse. Does this make the May BIOS update useless?
> 
> Also any more comparison numbers from this community?


The value of 2-3% will certainly vary by user; if that is the difference between VR at 87fps and 90fps, that 3% may have just become valuable. If the difference was gaming in 1080 at 145fps instead of 140, the return probably isn't worth much.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Thank you for the reminder. I saw this video previously and forgot. 3200 to 3600 is 2-3% gain or in some cases worse. Does this make the May BIOS update useless?
> 
> Also any more comparison numbers from this community?
> 
> 
> 
> The value of 2-3% will certainly vary by user; if that is the difference between VR at 87fps and 90fps, that 3% may have just become valuable. If the difference was gaming in 1080 at 145fps instead of 140, the return probably isn't worth much.
Click to expand...

of course, isn't 2-3% within a margin of error?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My post on what happened between CPU swapping, same all other hardware, testing at the time UEFI 0902 / 1002 on both, link. Then we have Disasterpiec99, 1700 does 3200MHz, 1700X 2933MHz, all same hardware except CPU, link. Next SpecChum, inconsistent 3200MHz, 2x RAM kits used, link. Buys new CPU (same batch as one that worked 3200MHz for me), link. Tyrluk, many ROMs tried no 3200Mhz, link. Swap CPU has 3200MHz, link.
> 
> So that's the 4 instances I spoke of, there are others I have read as well across other threads/forums.
> 
> Next 1TM1 Hynix M RAM IC, C6H and Asus Prime X370 Pro, 1800X 3200MHz on both, 1700X 2933MHz, link. MNMadman, 2x 1700, both do 3200MHz, link. noko59 2x 1700X both do 3200MHz, link. Gadfly, 2x C6H, 2x 1800X, 1x 1700, 4x RAM kits, link.
> 
> Reikoji all ROMs 3200MHz, link. TheK 3200MHz issue on new roms, had 3200MHz on past, link. y0bailey new roms kill 3200MHz, link. badhairguy new rom 3200MHz, link. LuckyImperial new rom 3200Mhz, link. goncalossilva F4-3200C15D-32GTZKW 32GB kit new rom 3200MHz, link. buduz0r new rom 3200mhz, link.
> 
> Plenty which can not on C6H with past or new UEFI gain 3200MHz, not linking all those.
> 
> A lot of differing experiences.


+ Rep Thanks for keeping track Gupsterg.

Bios has improved memory compatibility. But not all imc are created equal. It's real.
@chew* has shown this on every board and bios -edit that he can get his mitts on - . I'm sure in the posts Gupsterg's provided there are others who bring more than a little real experience to the table.
Silicon varies. What bios can fix will still leave outliers. If memory serves this has been true of every architecture with process maturity bringing greater consistency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Thank you for the reminder. I saw this video previously and forgot. 3200 to 3600 is 2-3% gain or in some cases worse. Does this make the May BIOS update useless?
> 
> Also any more comparison numbers from this community?


They're here.. just.. not organized. I'm sure the crosshair owners thread is full of examples of cinebench runs 3200 + with varying amounts of supporting information

@mus1mus I suppose kingston 2137 could be cheap.  Flashed?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. Just plain Kingston DDR4 with Micron chips.
Doesn't even have XMP on it.

I will try to grab the serials that I can bin. We have a lot of these somewhere.


----------



## yendor

Statistically I thought it'd be out there . Freaking hilarious to see it .


----------



## HaykOC

In BIOS ive set CPU VCore as 1.35 but HWMonitor usually shows 1.376 (1.368 in idle), should I assume HWMonitor is the correct number here?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Statistically I thought it'd be out there . Freaking hilarious to see it .


Yeah. I've tried E-dies just a while ago. But being double sided RipjawzVs, make them unfit for 3200. Hynix too.

2 of 2 Micron dimms able to do 3200 on my set-up.

Gotta look for those sticks that I was able to boot to 3200 single sticks on X99.


----------



## chew*

Ok so IMC stability testing is a painstaking process so I decided to take a break....

I tossed in the crappiest of crappy bin chips because I am grass roots and love to tinker with the lower end stuff and make it fly......this is how overclocking was born.

I have no clue if this is good bad or average for a R5 1400 as I have not checked reviews or hwbot databases but I will tell you its fun to play with.

Kicked that 4770K @ 4.4g compare results azz into next week.......and that was with a stock RGB cooler......

This was like 15 minutes worth of play time.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

I lasted 6hrs sleeptime and 13hrs body uptime without going into UEFI







. "tinker free day" is out the window now!







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Silicon varies. What bios can fix will still leave outliers. If memory serves this has been true of every architecture with process maturity bringing greater consistency.


No worries







, keeping track to share as much as for my own purposes and agree with above







.

@1TM1

Win 7 Pro x64, all updates to date, ISO/install as in section Windows 7 on Ryzen. OP of thread in my sig plus Power Plan as highlighted in OP relevant section. UEFI is set pretty much manually, so when I was lowering straps only what I can't control has changed.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CINEBENCH R15.038_RC184115*

*3200MHz C14*



*2933MHz C14*



*2666MHz C14*



*2400MHz C14*



*2133MHz C14*





Above are all with CBR15 Performance Bias not enabled in UEFI, will do another round with it enabled plus will do 4.0GHz CPU with/without CB PB. All will be collated and posted in thread in my sig. Plan to do other benches soon.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok so IMC stability testing is a painstaking process so I decided to take a break....
> 
> I tossed in the crappiest of crappy bin chips because I am grass roots and love to tinker with the lower end stuff and make it fly......this is how overclocking was born.
> 
> I have no clue if this is good bad or average for a R5 1400 as I have not checked reviews or hwbot databases but I will tell you its fun to play with.
> 
> Kicked that 4770K @ 4.4g compare results azz into next week.......and that was with a stock RGB cooler......
> 
> This was like 15 minutes worth of play time.


Pretty Impressive [email protected] with stock cooler. How about temps?

BTW picture is too small


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok so IMC stability testing is a painstaking process so I decided to take a break....
> 
> I tossed in the crappiest of crappy bin chips because I am grass roots and love to tinker with the lower end stuff and make it fly......this is how overclocking was born.
> 
> I have no clue if this is good bad or average for a R5 1400 as I have not checked reviews or hwbot databases but I will tell you its fun to play with.
> 
> Kicked that 4770K @ 4.4g compare results azz into next week.......and that was with a stock RGB cooler......
> 
> This was like 15 minutes worth of play time.


Well, if that was 15 minutes... sounds like you are having too much fun!


----------



## chew*

all depends on what temps you believe. I got 3 diff temps in 2 diff software running prime now at 4050 just like I said in my original ryzen review find max cinebench drop 100 run stability tests







........

Right now i'm sort of having fun and checking IMC stuff.

Can not for the life of me get this x370 pro "true" stable at 3200 even slacked.......boot and bench all day long but not my definition of stable......

It's not always the chips......4 chips exact same outcome 1700,1700x1800x,1400.........


----------



## magnusavr

Manage to get my Flare X 3200 up from 2933MHz to 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 by increasing soc voltage to 1.0v


----------



## keikei

I love getting new toys!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I love getting new toys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


bet you cant wait for your first problem.


----------



## gupsterg

@1TM1

Thread in my sig, OP has now new section *My Benches Collection*. Cinebench R15 with / without Performance bias for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz / 2933MHz / 2666MHz / 2400MHz / 2133MHz. Will aim to add some more bits there ASAP







.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> bet you cant wait for your first problem.


Im sure something will come up. I've never had a 'clean' build in my life.


----------



## MrPerforations

moving to a ryzen you should expect bigger and better problems than ever before.


----------



## mus1mus

meh!

Every system needs some time to tune up. If you think Ryzen is problematic, go X99 and you'll be in deeper trouble with RAM OC.

You guys just need to consider a lot of things vary from system to system. And compatibility is just as important as with any platform.

Guess we all have too high expectations from the ground up.

Cheapo RAM update:
Found 3 variants Kingston generic sets of same Micron IC but in different PCBs.

2/3 can do 4 sticks 3200 18-1918-18-38-1T @ 1.3V STABLE.
TRCD for Micron is the most important to dial properly. My previous G.Skills were the same in that regards.

Dual rank E-dies are only up to 2666.
Ripjaws4 dual rank Hynix is the same.


----------



## MrPerforations

at least windows 10 on a usb stick re-installs really fast, beats the old days.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> at least windows 10 on a usb stick re-installs really fast, beats the old days.


Yeah just stick to 2666MHz or 2933Mhz on RAM and you'll be golden. The issues all revolve around RAM.

Also, It's best to CPU OC in small increments. People are going from 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz and whineing that they can never stabilize. 3.85GHz freaks out everyones OCD.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> This thread on the microsoft community forum seems to have multiple people who share the same symptoms and the same Ram. Different solutions have worked for some of the people in the thread and there's no guarantee they will work for you but here they are.
> 
> The original poster, after many rebuilds and reinstalls manually changed the ram timings to 16-16-16-36 and increased the ram voltage to 1.4
> A couple see problems when Onedrive syncs and another sees the bsod's start when dropbox syncs. Since their 'fixes' are to turn it on or off I wouldn't bet the farm on syncing being the problem. But if it works it'll let you look for real problem with less stress.


Thanks man I actually came across that thread when troubleshooting. Nothing seems to help. Even running CPUz bench causes memory_management bsod. I am now tryiong with all fixes in place and no monitoring software just barebones stressing. Onme drive disabled and ram at 2400 @1.4v up from 1.2 lol Fast boot disabled and every other trick I can think of. I am starting to regret getting this dang thing.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thanks man I actually came across that thread when troubleshooting. Nothing seems to help. Even running CPUz bench causes memory_management bsod. I am now tryiong with all fixes in place and no monitoring software just barebones stressing. Onme drive disabled and ram at 2400 @1.4v up from 1.2 lol Fast boot disabled and every other trick I can think of. I am starting to regret getting this dang thing.


Does your board allow CPU SOC adjustments?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah just stick to 2666MHz or 2933Mhz on RAM and you'll be golden. The issues all revolve around RAM.
> 
> Also, It's best to CPU OC in small increments. People are going from 3.8GHz to 3.9GHz and whineing that they can never stabilize. 3.85GHz freaks out everyones OCD.


trying my best to, but you want to reach the magic 4ghz, but it just don't want to do that. you may well be right about lowering my ram and see if it gets better overclocking.
ill keep trying though, about a week left to return if I want.
last biggest was 3.9ghz with 1.43v


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> moving to a ryzen you should expect bigger and better problems than ever before.


Like me! Got a good OCing 1700 (3.975GHz @ 1.3625V) and my RAM to post at 3200MHz on just it's XMP. Now I'm attempting to use P States and it won't even recognize the 0 state regardless what I do. The only way it behaves normally is if it's in Fixed Voltage mode which kind of defeats the purpose of buying a $200 motherboard if I can't utilize the extra features. On top of that, my Cinebench scores are roughly 100 lower at the same clocks as the first time I ran the tests. I'm ready to throw my computer out the window.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Does your board allow CPU SOC adjustments?


It does I believe its at .8v? and allows an offset but not sure what I should put everythinmg at. I bsod'd again right now so retrying with 2400mhz 1.4v and 18-18-18-40


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> trying my best to, but you want to reach the magic 4ghz, but it just don't want to do that. you may well be right about lowering my ram and see if it gets better overclocking.
> ill keep trying though, about a week left to return if I want.
> last biggest was 3.9ghz with 1.43v


Obsession with a number blinds the user from the capabilities of the chip. I understand this is OC.net, but 4GHz is an unrealistic clock for most of these Zen chips. Hence the $420 sold out 1700X on SiliconLottery.com

I'm not saying its impossible, but losing hair over it is just unhealthy.

If you want an extreme overclocking chip, Zen isn't the route you should have gone imo.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It does I believe its at .8v? and allows an offset but not sure what I should put everythinmg at. I bsod'd again right now so retrying with 2400mhz 1.4v and 18-18-18-40


CPU SOC of 1.15v might be your solution.


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah 0.8 is probably too low for SoC. At least do 0.925 or more.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> CPU SOC of 1.15v might be your solution.


Im assuming to set a offset of .2 then? I think thats the max offset anyways...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> at least windows 10 on a usb stick re-installs really fast, beats the old days.


I even use a usb 3.0 key (sandisk extreme i think) it literally installs in like 5mins i kid you not.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im assuming to set a offset of .2 then? I think thats the max offset anyways...


I manually set without offset, but yeah, a .2v offset may get your RAM to the speeds you want. I can't guarantee anything, but CPU SOC seems to correlate to memory clocks.

It's more complex that that however. My Trident-Z C14 sticks never hit 3200 until Asus did some magic with "ProcODT", whatever that is.


----------



## bardacuda

Anyone know what this is about?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I manually set without offset, but yeah, a .2v offset may get your RAM to the speeds you want. I can't guarantee anything, but CPU SOC seems to correlate to memory clocks.
> 
> It's more complex that that however. My Trident-Z C14 sticks never hit 3200 until Asus did some magic with "ProcODT", whatever that is.


Thats the thing I dont care about higher speeds for right now I just want a PC I can work and game on without bsod's every 15 min. I love the power this chip brings but starting to not be worth it, thinking of returning for a kaby lake build even thought I really dont want too. Would buying yet another set of ram be the answer? If so link to the best5 brand please.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats the thing I dont care about higher speeds for right now I just want a PC I can work and game on without bsod's every 15 min. I love the power this chip brings but starting to not be worth it, thinking of returning for a kaby lake build even thought I really dont want too. Would buying yet another set of ram be the answer? If so link to the best5 brand please.


Just try raising SoC first. Pretty sure that's your issue. 0.8V is way too low. I was stable at 0.925 at 2400MHz and then a new bios put my SoC down to like 0.875 or so and made me unstable. Had to raise SoC back up and everything was fine.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats the thing I dont care about higher speeds for right now I just want a PC I can work and game on without bsod's every 15 min. I love the power this chip brings but starting to not be worth it, thinking of returning for a kaby lake build even thought I really dont want too. Would buying yet another set of ram be the answer? If so link to the best5 brand please.


Sorry for not digging for this information but:

What motherboard/RAM do you currently have?

As for the best RAM:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=Flare_X_3200-_-20-232-530-_-Product

Edit: Before you do anything try the CPU SOC voltage increase.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quick question for you guys. I'm currently trying to get a hold on the whole Ryzen situation. Performance wise, the only difference with these models is the clock speed and the 2 additional cores for the 1700, right?

1600
1600x
1700

As of right now, the 1600 is 238 €, 1600x is 258 € and the 1700 is listed at 336 €.

1600X should be be the best choice for that price, right?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> Like me! Got a good OCing 1700 (3.975GHz @ 1.3625V) and my RAM to post at 3200MHz on just it's XMP. Now I'm attempting to use P States and it won't even recognize the 0 state regardless what I do. The only way it behaves normally is if it's in Fixed Voltage mode which kind of defeats the purpose of buying a $200 motherboard if I can't utilize the extra features. On top of that, my Cinebench scores are roughly 100 lower at the same clocks as the first time I ran the tests. I'm ready to throw my computer out the window.


me too, but the window talked me out of it, hes been nice all this time after all.
exact same problem with my mobo, the voltage appears to be static but the cpu is down clocking, I looked in ryzen master and it says the voltage is moving.
I'm really hoping it just bad sensing.


----------



## malitze

My C6H raises SoC voltage to 1.15V on Auto as soon as I select the 3200 strap. I actually seem to need around 0.975V.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. I'm currently trying to get a hold on the whole Ryzen situation. Performance wise, the only difference with these models is the clock speed and the 2 additional cores for the 1700, right?
> 
> 1600
> 1600x
> 1700
> 
> As of right now, the 1600 is 238 €, 1600x is 258 € and the 1700 is listed at 336 €.
> 
> 1600X should be be the best choice for that price, right?


Depends? Are you a gamer only? 1600 with OC.

Multimedia/multi-threading user? 1700.

The two extra cores will benefit you quite nicely if you do a lot of multithreaded workloads (folding at home, rendering, etc), but if you're nothing but a gamer you won't need the extra two cores of the 1700...and the 1600 can OC nearly identically to the 1600X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> My C6H raises SoC voltage to 1.15V on Auto as soon as I select the 3200 strap. I actually seem to need around 0.975V.


I have the same experience on my C6H.


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Depends? Are you a gamer only? 1600 with OC.
> 
> Multimedia/multi-threading user? 1700.
> 
> The two extra cores will benefit you quite nicely if you do a lot of multithreaded workloads (folding at home, rendering, etc), but if you're nothing but a gamer you won't need the extra two cores of the 1700...and the 1600 can OC nearly identically to the 1600X.


Mostly gaming. I might transcode a video or two with Handbrake once in a while, though I haven't done that in months.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Sorry for not digging for this information but:
> 
> What motherboard/RAM do you currently have?
> 
> As for the best RAM:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&cm_re=Flare_X_3200-_-20-232-530-_-Product
> 
> Edit: Before you do anything try the CPU SOC voltage increase.


Ok put an offset of .035 to bring it up to .91ish wont let me do anything but an offset for SoC. Ram is 2400 with loose timings. Thanks for trying to help really appreciate it. Ill see if this works and report back if it does not. My hope is slim though. I have done everything I can think of to get this dang thing to work.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> Mostly gaming. I might transcode a video or two with Handbrake once in a while, though I haven't done that in months.


In my opinion, for you, the two cores are not worth $110.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok put an offset of .035 to bring it up to .91ish wont let me do anything but an offset for SoC. Ram is 2400 with loose timings. Thanks for trying to help really appreciate it. Ill see if this works and report back if it does not. My hope is slim though. I have done everything I can think of to get this dang thing to work.


Can you achieve 1v on CPU SOC? Is .035v the most you can apply?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

No i can do more was just scared. lol I can do more .2 is the max.


----------



## ninjewz

You're perfectly fine to 1.1V without having to worry about anything. 1.2V is the recommended max. Keep increasing.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. I'm currently trying to get a hold on the whole Ryzen situation. Performance wise, the only difference with these models is the clock speed and the 2 additional cores for the 1700, right?
> 
> 1600
> 1600x
> 1700
> 
> As of right now, the 1600 is 238 €, 1600x is 258 € and the 1700 is listed at 336 €.
> 
> 1600X should be be the best choice for that price, right?


Agree.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Welp bsod'd at .91v so took it to max offset and thjat brought me now up to 1.07v for SoC. If this dont work I take it im out of luck and should take it all back?


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Welp bsod'd at .91v so took it to max offset and thjat brought me now up to 1.07v for SoC. If this dont work I take it im out of luck and should take it all back?


Any luck?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> Any luck?


Nope. Just now BSOD again. completely frustrated. dropped over a grand on sunday and still cant use my PC. Replaced, mem, gpu, psu and still nothing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Nope. Just now BSOD again. completely frustrated. dropped over a grand on sunday and still cant use my PC. Replaced, mem, gpu, psu and still nothing.


At this point i have no idea why your BSODed i haven't kept up in the last couple pages. Are you trying to OC or just factory stock BSOD? Whats the event viewer telling you the error/warning is.

If you keep having problems, reset CMOS and leave it stock and see what happens, if you still get BSOD could possibly be a bad ram stick. Theres a million possibilities on why its crashing hard.


----------



## ninjewz

Did you attempt to switch your RAM the other two slots yet?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yes I swapped ram slots. I just don't understand. Gonna go play with my kiddos be back on later tonight all advice is welcome but at this point prolly gonna take it back. This is disappointing.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes I swapped ram slots. I just don't understand. Gonna go play with my kiddos be back on later tonight all advice is welcome but at this point prolly gonna take it back. This is disappointing.


At this point id probably just set everything to factory, clear CMOS, flash bios, reinstall os, and then test everything like that. If it still crashes at least youve got a clean slate to work with from there, easier to troubleshoot.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes I swapped ram slots. I just don't understand. Gonna go play with my kiddos be back on later tonight all advice is welcome but at this point prolly gonna take it back. This is disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point id probably just set everything to factory, clear CMOS, flash bios, reinstall os, and then test everything like that. At least youve got a clean slate to work with from there, easier to troubleshoot.
Click to expand...

I agree, I think he's getting a ahead of himself if he's not even stable on defaults and already trying to push it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I agree, I think he's getting a ahead of himself if he's not even stable on defaults and already trying to push it.


Yea same thing i wrote above, start all over and start fresh. Something is definitely faulty, maybe even ram. Id start with 1 ram stick in one slot at least. BSOD isn't usually related to hardware but if someone isn't tweaked right it could be. Its booting into windows fine so something is def not stable.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes I swapped ram slots. I just don't understand. Gonna go play with my kiddos be back on later tonight all advice is welcome but at this point prolly gonna take it back. This is disappointing.


what kind of drive are you running please?
only asking as that was the problem I had, drives of all things.made my desktop a lag fest when running heavy tasks.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes I swapped ram slots. I just don't understand. Gonna go play with my kiddos be back on later tonight all advice is welcome but at this point prolly gonna take it back. This is disappointing.


If you're getting IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL crashes it sounds like RAM to me. If you are using 1.35V for DDR and 1.1 for SoC it's probably not a lack of voltage on the RAM either. You can try setting VTTDDR to 1/2 of VDDR and VPPMEM to 2x VDDR but I doubt that would do anything.

I would try setting your RAM at 2133 speeds, and using only a single stick. If that fails, take that stick out and use the other single stick at 2133. If one works and one doesn't you have a bad stick and you need to RMA your RAM. If neither of those work then your problem probably lies somewhere else (mobo or CPU)


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @1TM1
> 
> Thread in my sig, OP has now new section *My Benches Collection*. Cinebench R15 with / without Performance bias for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz / 2933MHz / 2666MHz / 2400MHz / 2133MHz. Will aim to add some more bits there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do any of the Performance Bias settings have any relevance for day to day computing? Or are the settings simply for benching the specific application it is named for? Which PB setting would be best for a 24/7 [email protected] or [email protected] computer?


----------



## drmrlordx

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL is common on every system I have owned over the past 3 years whenever I experienced video card driver crashes. Everything I've used has run Catalyst/Crimson drivers so of course that comes from the perspective of an AMD vid card user.

I get that error a lot when trying to mine on an unstable Hawaii!


----------



## bardacuda

I found PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA was usually associated with GPU driver crashes...but yeah it could be either. You really need to check the error code and which driver crashed. If it was atikmdag.sys or dxgkrnl.sys it's video drivers. If it is ntoskrnl.exe then I would look at RAM. It is definitely worthwhile to isolate each component to see which specific thing is causing the crash.


----------



## TaCRoT

Apparently 604 has made my OC stability a bit worse at full load with intel burn test it locks up a bit which it never did before and anything above 3.8Ghz is now too hard to get without going above 1.375v decided to just run Auto everything and optimized phase for now for everyday tasks for the 100% stability and the reduced power consumption and heat plus it's much easier to just OC from Ryzen Master & AI Suite rather than rebooting to bios all the time.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL is common on every system I have owned over the past 3 years whenever I experienced video card driver crashes. Everything I've used has run Catalyst/Crimson drivers so of course that comes from the perspective of an AMD vid card user.
> 
> I get that error a lot when trying to mine on an unstable Hawaii!


Ive had AMD for the past god knows how long, since my 5770, i have yet to see an IRQL """""""" OR_EQUAL BSOD ever on my builds. Not sure why lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I agree, I think he's getting a ahead of himself if he's not even stable on defaults and already trying to push it.


How am I getting ahead of myself? I'm not pushing anything. I'm trying to get this PC to work stock. I'm sorry but something released to consumer market should not be this difficult to work out of the box. Not over locking or doing anything. Lol I just want stock to freaking work.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> How am I getting ahead of myself? I'm not pushing anything. I'm trying to get this PC to work stock. I'm sorry but something released to consumer market should not be this difficult to work out of the box. Not over locking or doing anything. Lol I just want stock to freaking work.


No, it's factory stock bsod. To save time and aggro
Quote:


> Mostly says "Memory_Management" but also get "Irq_not_less_than_equal_too" and others that point to windows kernel. I have tried different memory, took the GPU back redid windows about 5 times 3 on this m.2 on 2 on my old ssd. Clean install drivers everything. No matter what bsod. My specs are:
> 
> 1700 @stock
> PNY Anarchy 2400 cas15
> asus prime B350-plus
> samsung pro 950 m.2 drive.
> EVGA 750w 80 plus bronze
> (even tried a 80 plus gold)


Undetermined
Graphics card. not sure what we mean by taking the gpu back.
On a bench or still in case?
What different memory tried?
Clean installed drivers from different media?
Single dimm tested in each slot?
How crazy, and boring did we test when changing voltage and were we changing vdtt as well as vdimm while bumping soc up?

Did I miss anything tried? I know you've been hit with lots of suggestions.
As to WHY he's changing timings/speed a thread on the microsoft community site references more than one user with his ram who have very similar symptoms. One of whom fixed it, possibly, by bumping up the ram voltage and timings.


----------



## ninjewz

So I think after all my frustration, I'm at a happy point with the performance of my setup. There is probably some left on the table but I'm more than content:

3.836GHz @ 1.23V; 3296 MHz RAM 18-18-18-36 @ 1.368V DRAM, 1.1V SOC

Ran through Intel Burn Test on Very High without any hiccups.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> No, it's factory stock bsod. To save time and aggro
> Undetermined
> Graphics card. not sure what we mean by taking the gpu back.
> On a bench or still in case?
> What different memory tried?
> Clean installed drivers from different media?
> Single dimm tested in each slot?
> How crazy, and boring did we test when changing voltage and were we changing vdtt as well as vdimm while bumping soc up?
> 
> Did I miss anything tried? I know you've been hit with lots of suggestions.
> As to WHY he's changing timings/speed a thread on the microsoft community site references more than one user with his ram who have very similar symptoms. One of whom fixed it, possibly, by bumping up the ram voltage and timings.


New usb formatted and brand new windows 10 creator tool and install completely fresh and format the ssd/m.2 to begin with. Something is sticking around that shouldn't

I bet windows is installing a gpu driver over a driver he installed himself.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> So I think after all my frustration, I'm at a happy point with the performance of my setup. There is probably some left on the table but I'm more than content:
> 
> 3.836GHz @ 1.23V; 3296 MHz RAM 18-18-18-36 @ 1.368V DRAM, 1.1V SOC
> 
> Ran through Intel Burn Test on Very High without any hiccups.


Sweet! That is a nice low voltage and good RAM speed.


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Sweet! That is a nice low voltage and good RAM speed.


Thank you! Maybe I'll fire up some 1440p Witcher 3 tomorrow to test it all out.


----------



## bardacuda

I still use my system to look at pictures of cats on the internet. I should probably do some gaming too hahaha!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> So I think after all my frustration, I'm at a happy point with the performance of my setup. There is probably some left on the table but I'm more than content:
> 
> 3.836GHz @ 1.23V, 3296 MHz RAM 18-18-18-36 @ 1.368V DRAM, 1.1V SOC


Looks good to go. Did you give gupsterg your info for his ryzen database?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> New usb formatted and brand new windows 10 creator tool and install completely fresh and format the ssd/m.2 to begin with. Something is sticking around that shouldn't
> 
> I bet windows is installing a gpu driver over a driver he installed himself.


It could be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> New usb formatted and brand new windows 10 creator tool and install completely fresh and format the ssd/m.2 to begin with. Something is sticking around that shouldn't
> 
> I bet windows is installing a gpu driver over a driver he installed himself.


Before that event viewer and device manager! I don't wanna touch windows ten creator til I know why it's eating Pi..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Where do I get the creator ISO if I go down that road? Yendor I'll check that event viewer when I get back there.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Looks good to go. Did you give gupsterg your info for his ryzen database?
> It could be
> Before that event viewer and device manager! I don't wanna touch windows ten creator til I know why it's eating Pi..


I dont use Pi so not too too worried.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok I have one stick of ram back in testing now with reset cmos. I checked the event logs and almost every critical event is kernal-power a cursory look on google says power plan issue? Any ideas? I have it on high performance. Tried balanced even. Could it be a power saving feature I need to disable in bios?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive had AMD for the past god knows how long, since my 5770, i have yet to see an IRQL """""""" OR_EQUAL BSOD ever on my builds. Not sure why lol.


Same. 4850>5770>7850>380>Vega?

Don't remember the last blue screen I got. The only BSOD I've had on Ryzen was booting with unstable RAM.

Had to increase my 3.8ghz voltage finally after running stable for about a week. Still under 1.25v, but still.

Waiting on ASRock to update BIOS so I can try to get to 3200...


----------



## jigzaw

Has anyone toiled with the maximum processor frequency on top of the minimum and maximum power state on the Processor Power Management of Power options? Can't find anything on that compared to the latter 2


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok I have one stick of ram back in testing now with reset cmos. I checked the event logs and almost every critical event is kernal-power a cursory look on google says power plan issue? Any ideas? I have it on high performance. Tried balanced even. Could it be a power saving feature I need to disable in bios?


If it's error 41 there are a lot of possibilties. Within windows setting high performance but I wouldn't count on it. Power delivery issue. Could bump voltage all day long anywhere and the testing you've been doing would not show a bit of difference.

Device manager check can show currently malfunctioning devices. Anything that shows up as unidentified in there is a problem.

Double check the event viewer for the error type. note the ones that are different, they can be better clues, depending on what they are. Or irrelevant.

If error 41.and event viewer other errors don't show promise you have some different annoying tests. Crossing fingers event viewer/device manager/ your ram test slot by slot have yielded something faster fixed.


----------



## gargiulo5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Nobody since gargiulo posted told him to buy expensive RAM.


The poor beggar sparked a war,
well yea, history repeats itlsef.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> The poor beggar sparked a war,
> well yea, history repeats itlsef.


You started another war?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

More information on my BSOD problem ikt seems to happen when the load is being taken off the PC. for example after a match of overwatch but still in game. Or like I played 45 min of doom but as soon as I closed out after about 10 sec it BSOD again. I run CPUZ stress test for 30min no issue I stop it and within 30-45 seconds it will lock up and restart. To add to this puzzle about 75% of the time after the first BSOD there will be a second one almost immediately after booting back into windows.


----------



## poii

There is a test out there with some weird results

https://www.golem.de/news/ram-overclocking-getestet-ryzen-profitiert-von-ddr4-3200-und-dual-rank-1704-127262.html

The test shows dual rank RAM increases Ryzens performance by a lot (2667 dual rank = 3200 single rank)

despite
1) AMD/news sites told us Ryzen can handle single rank DDR4 with higher clocks.
2) Higher RAM clocks mean higher performance with better inifinity fabric performance.

All the news sites simply took one set of RAM and downclocked it so no single/dual rank comparisons.

Are here some people who can check this themselves?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poii*
> 
> There is a test out there with some weird results
> 
> https://www.golem.de/news/ram-overclocking-getestet-ryzen-profitiert-von-ddr4-3200-und-dual-rank-1704-127262.html
> 
> The test shows dual rank RAM increases Ryzens performance by a lot (2667 dual rank = 3200 single rank)
> 
> despite
> 1) AMD/news sites told us Ryzen can handle single rank DDR4 with higher clocks.
> 2) Higher RAM clocks mean higher performance with better inifinity fabric performance.
> 
> All the news sites simply took one set of RAM and downclocked it so no single/dual rank comparisons.
> 
> Are here some people who can check this themselves?


Pretty much at this point...only a hand full of people capable of testing this at "real speeds" and 2400 vs 2666 is not much of a compare...most single sided can do 2933...

Also maybe they are unaware that certain dividers are "faster"...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @1TM1
> 
> Thread in my sig, OP has now new section *My Benches Collection*. Cinebench R15 with / without Performance bias for 3.8GHz with 3200MHz / 2933MHz / 2666MHz / 2400MHz / 2133MHz. Will aim to add some more bits there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Do any of the Performance Bias settings have any relevance for day to day computing? Or are the settings simply for benching the specific application it is named for? Which PB setting would be best for a 24/7 [email protected] or [email protected] computer?
Click to expand...

No idea to all 3?

I have mainly gone about profiling 2 R7 1700 I had for OC'ing and stability testing. They both did 3.8GHz with similar VCORE and 3.9GHz. 3.9GHz too high a VCORE for 24/7 use IMO. What VCORE I need for 3.9GHz stable in ~10x x264 loops is stable for 4.0GHz CB15 benches I did as one offs, not tested anything else.

MemTweakIt on the page I grabbed whilst doing the CB15 benches I did yesterday does not highlight Asus "Secret Sauce".


----------



## alucardis666

Just bought a Crosshair VI and a 1700. Guess I got some reading to do.


----------



## MrPerforations

just had an odd problem,

i reboot and its changed back to stock, so I enter bios and both my mouse and keyboard are freezing while in bios.
started to freak out as I think it broken, I then removed my mobile phone from the usb port and it returned back to normal.
please advise if you hear of this issue.


----------



## FreeElectron

Will AMD be releasing a proper x99-tier chipset with its own higher end cpus?
Are there any news or rumors regarding this?


----------



## hurricane28

Subbed, looking forward to some changes and optimizations before i buy RYZEN.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Subbed, looking forward to some changes and optimizations before i buy RYZEN.


ryzen without problems, your missing all the fun


----------



## jamaican voodoo

wow some people are quite bitter in this thread, i think they should stick to intel platform, seems to be user error as well. not everyone can put computer together properly just saying.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ryzen without problems, your missing all the fun


I think at this point you've got a bunk motherboard. I'd swap it out or replace it if I were you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ryzen without problems, your missing all the fun


Sorry, i had to be more specific i guess.

What i meant was that there are some memory issues and gaming/performance issues.

I am running my FX-8350 just fine, i am just looking for a good upgrade because my CPU architecture is showing its age in games and rendering.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ryzen without problems, your missing all the fun


I think at this point you've got a bunk motherboard. I'd swap it out or replace it if I were you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> More information on my BSOD problem ikt seems to happen when the load is being taken off the PC. for example after a match of overwatch but still in game. Or like I played 45 min of doom but as soon as I closed out after about 10 sec it BSOD again. I run CPUZ stress test for 30min no issue I stop it and within 30-45 seconds it will lock up and restart. To add to this puzzle about 75% of the time after the first BSOD there will be a second one almost immediately after booting back into windows.


Did you try what HaykOC mentioned:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> At this point id probably just set everything to factory, clear CMOS, flash bios, reinstall os, and then test everything like that. If it still crashes at least youve got a clean slate to work with from there, easier to troubleshoot.


Starting from absolute fresh with the latest .iso of your OS. It would also be exceedingly helpful if you put your new rig info into your sig rig so people can see what you're working with.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> wow some people are quite bitter in this thread, i think they should stick to intel platform, seems to be user error as well. not everyone can put computer together properly just saying.










j/k. Seriously though, with any new platform theres going to be issues/early adopter problems. That is with all tech. I've yet to do my build, but if there's any issues and i cant figure out whats up, the board will be going back. I've had a few instances to rma a board, and its not a big deal honestly. Yeah, it puts a barrier in the road to completing your build, but it shouldnt stop you. This community has too many members willing to help.


----------



## Scotty99

My build has went smoother than any ive done in the past, legit only "problem" ive had is memory not hitting rated speeds, but that seems pretty common.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gargiulo5000*
> 
> The poor beggar sparked a war,
> well yea, history repeats itlsef.


Haha s'okay. No babies were blown up and no feelings were hurt, at least on my end. I think Scotty is a big boy I'm sure he's fine too. I agree that it's best to just wait for BIOS updates. I'm also stuck at 2400 with dual rank dimms. I can run 2666 but not without some weird behaviour.

Just wanted to point out that there's no guarantee that all 3200 rated RAM will actually be able to run at 3200 in a few months but we won't know that until we get there. So I wouldn't go buying 3200 RAM or swapping out the motherboard and expecting better speeds.

It could be a limitation of the CPU and they are only guaranteed to run at 2133 so you have no grounds to RMA that.

In the meantime you can try playing with timings, voltages, and ODT settings. Try loosening the timings to 18 or even 20 when you try to bump up the speed. If you get it to work you can always try 16 or 15 or whatever after that. It's also worth trying as much as 1.35 or 1.4V on the RAM, and bumping up the SoC voltage to 1.0 or so. Again if it works you can try lowering the voltage after that to 0.95 or 0.925 or whatever.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Haha s'okay. No babies were blown up and no feelings were hurt, at least on my end. I think Scotty is a big boy I'm sure he's fine too. I agree that it's best to just wait for BIOS updates. I'm also stuck at 2400 with dual rank dimms. I can run 2666 but not without some weird behaviour.
> 
> Just wanted to point out that there's no guarantee that all 3200 rated RAM will actually be able to run at 3200 in a few months but we won't know that until we get there. So I wouldn't go buying 3200 RAM or swapping out the motherboard and expecting better speeds.
> 
> It could be a limitation of the CPU and they are only guaranteed to run at 2133 so you have no grounds to RMA that.
> 
> In the meantime you can try playing with timings, voltages, and ODT settings. Try loosening the timings to 18 or even 20 when you try to bump up the speed. If you get it to work you can always try 16 or 15 or whatever after that. It's also worth trying *as much as 1.35 or 1.4V on the RAM*, and bumping up the SoC voltage to 1.0 or so. Again if it works you can try lowering the voltage after that to 0.95 or 0.925 or whatever.


I just wanted to point out that there is far more headroom for RAM voltage with a typical thermal limit around 85° and roughly 1.9v. I'm not saying you should be up in this range, I'm just stating there is a lot of wiggle room to play with in regard to the ram.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I just wanted to point out that there is far more headroom for RAM voltage with a typical thermal limit around 85° and roughly 1.9v. I'm not saying you should be up in this range, I'm just stating there is a lot of wiggle room to play with in regard to the ram.


I think this is only limited to B-Dies as they are known to scale with Voltage.

RAM will always be finicky. Besides the fact that in this platform, RAM affects DF Clock. It is no longer limited to RAM and IMC capabilities.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> wow some people are quite bitter in this thread, i think they should stick to intel platform, seems to be user error as well. not everyone can put computer together properly just saying.


you have no idea how bad it is to not be able to access dank memes on you tube.


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> So I think after all my frustration, I'm at a happy point with the performance of my setup. There is probably some left on the table but I'm more than content:
> 
> 3.836GHz @ 1.23V; 3296 MHz RAM 18-18-18-36 @ 1.368V DRAM, 1.1V SOC
> 
> Ran through Intel Burn Test on Very High without any hiccups.


Welp, after getting this to work last night, it's almost impossible to get these settings to post this morning. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My build has went smoother than any ive done in the past, legit only "problem" ive had is memory not hitting rated speeds, but that seems pretty common.


You tried the new BIOS yet, Scotty?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> You tried the new BIOS yet, Scotty?


Yup not sure whats different tho. Its not even the 1004 agesa update its still 1003.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yup not sure whats different tho. Its not even the 1004 agesa update its still 1003.


Weird since 2.0 says agesa 1.0.0.4a


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Weird since 2.0 says agesa 1.0.0.4a


Its not, that was added later and not sure why. If you look in aida you can see what agesa version they are.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its not, that was added later and not sure why. If you look in aida you can see what agesa version they are.


I did add the Fail_CNT and ProcODT settings for memory. I think those are associated with 1.0.0.4a

Maybe AIDA just reads it wrong?


----------



## sakae48

my system becomes strange now.. I have low DPC on previous setup (before RMA) and now I got awfully high DPC exceeding 2000! the culprit is storport. wth is that?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Weird since 2.0 says agesa 1.0.0.4a
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its not, that was added later and not sure why. If you look in aida you can see what agesa version they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> I did add the Fail_CNT and ProcODT settings for memory. I think those are associated with 1.0.0.4a
> 
> Maybe AIDA just reads it wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Fail_CNT and ProcODT only appeared on C6H with AGESA 1.0.0.4a.

Perhaps the AGESA string they forgot to update. On C6H we don't get that info yet







, only SMU FW / Microcode versions







, down to how Asus are doing the ROM







.

*** edit ***

Seems on new they have sorted string issue.



Below left AGESA 1.0.0.4a with new SMU FW / Microcode, right older ROM.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea to all 3?
> 
> I have mainly gone about profiling 2 R7 1700 I had for OC'ing and stability testing. They both did 3.8GHz with similar VCORE and 3.9GHz. 3.9GHz too high a VCORE for 24/7 use IMO. What VCORE I need for 3.9GHz stable in ~10x x264 loops is stable for 4.0GHz CB15 benches I did as one offs, not tested anything else.
> 
> MemTweakIt on the page I grabbed whilst doing the CB15 benches I did yesterday does not highlight Asus "Secret Sauce".


I just played around with the various PB settings. I was mainly looking for changes in Latency and memory speed. I was just using the simple benchmark tests in SIV to get some numbers. I thought that MAYBE there might be some advantage to using the AIDA/GeekBench PB profile as it MIGHT have produced a very small decrease in memory latency. But after testing multiple times and actually looking at task completion times, I finally drummed up any perceived performance improvement simply to measurement error. I have gone back to the basic Auto setting and will leave it there.


----------



## alucardis666

So what's the max OC on the 1700? 4.0ghz?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I just played around with the various PB settings. I was mainly looking for changes in Latency and memory speed. I was just using the simple benchmark tests in SIV to get some numbers. I thought that MAYBE there might be some advantage to using the AIDA/GeekBench PB profile as it MIGHT have produced a very small decrease in memory latency. But after testing multiple times and actually looking at task completion times, I finally drummed up any perceived performance improvement simply to measurement error. I have gone back to the basic Auto setting and will leave it there.


CB15 with PB set in UEFI consistently gives improved performance. Not tested other stuff yet.



Spoiler: UEFI 0079 4.0GHz 3200MHz C14 with CB PB









Spoiler: UEFI 0081 4.0GHz 3200MHz C14 without CB PB









Spoiler: UEFI 0081 4.0GHz 3200MHz C14 with CB PB


----------



## gupsterg

Posted before that I saw no gains on FPS with 2400MHz vs 3200MHz with 3.8GHz CPU in 3DM FS/E, then I posted some Crysis 2 / TombRaider 2013 / Bioshock Infinite FRAPS tests.

Today I added 2133MHz vs 3200MHz SuperPosition 1080P Extreme preset in OP of thread in my sig, not seeing any difference. Is it GPU not meaty enough? may go to my bench use 1175MHz / 545MHz OC ROM to see what happens.


----------



## devilhead

was able to get ram 3520mhz, but not 3600







hope that with new bios i will reach 3600







but maybe my cpu is limiting me


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CB15 with PB set in UEFI consistently gives improved performance. Not tested other stuff yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI 0079 4.0GHz 3200MHz C14 with CB PB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI 0081 4.0GHz 3200MHz C14 without CB PB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI 0081 4.0GHz 3200MHz C14 with CB PB


Yeah, I've seen your images. It looks like a pretty consistent 50 point improvement in the Cinebench benchmark. But I have no interest in running the Cinebench benchmark just for its sake. My original question was do any of the benchmark PB profiles translate to the practical world. I was looking for any improvement in the normally running apps or to the point my distributed processing apps. I haven't seen any.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So what's the max OC on the 1700? 4.0ghz?


For 24/7 it varies. 4.0 is a little high but doable, for some it's easy. Non suicide air 4.3 doable for validation but not for faint of heart. Your mileage Will vary.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> For 24/7 it varies. 4.0 is a little high but doable, for some it's easy. Non suicide air 4.3 doable for validation but not for faint of heart. Your mileage Will vary.


Hmmm ok. I'm hoping for 4.0Ghz stable 24/7 with the H100i and push pull.


----------



## yendor

The voltage hump past 3.8 isn't linear , no one outside of amd knows long term effect of volts past their recommended maxes 24/7 . 1.35 is their probably conservative safe side. 1.45 what they hint might degrade longevity. Cooling being good they can take the volts to get higher. But that long term health thing keeps most of us in our personal comfort zone. Some folks, Rarer, are at 4.0 stable under 1.4. And some can't push over 3.9 at less than 1.5+. Rarer still because we back down if we think the volts are scary....

Iirc the 4.3 was an open bench with BIG air cooling.wish I'd saved article, Facebook biostar page somewhere.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The voltage hump past 3.8 isn't linear , no one outside of amd knows long term effect of volts past their recommended maxes 24/7 . 1.35 is their probably conservative safe side. 1.45 what they hint might degrade longevity. Cooling being good they can take the volts to get higher. But that long term health thing keeps most of us in our personal comfort zone. Some folks, Rarer, are at 4.0 stable under 1.4. And some can't push over 3.9 at less than 1.5+. Rarer still because we back down if we think the volts are scary....
> 
> Iirc the 4.3 was an open bench with BIG air cooling.wish I'd saved article, Facebook biostar page somewhere.


I'm not afraid with how cheap this chip is. 4.0ghz will be mine as long as I can do it with 1.45v or less and temps aren't crazy.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> im getting angrier over this carbon board, I spent the night overclocking it to 3900 and getting it to pass ibt avx on max, it did.
> I got up today and tried super pi, and noticed that my cpu was going at 3200-3750mhz, which is not what I had put in bios.
> I cant change the cl with out it down clocking the ram, the others do change.
> there is no raid system I can find on it, when selecting raid, there's no software to configure the drives that I have found.
> and there the no off-set voltage in bios either.
> 
> you know I don't care about most of this, I did have a pet cat till about three weeks ago, someone stole my cat for god sake.


I've had this happen with my Taichi as well, fyi..


----------



## Broken Fang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> my system becomes strange now.. I have low DPC on previous setup (before RMA) and now I got awfully high DPC exceeding 2000! the culprit is storport. wth is that?


I had the same problem, and tracked it down to the 960 evo driver. There's an update that resolves it, I think it was 2.2


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So to revisit my BSOD issue, if it only happens after a load typically could this be a power state issue? I can try re downloading a fresh install of windows as that usb stick was made months ago but really what is the likelyhood of that fixing it?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So to revisit my BSOD issue, if it only happens after a load typically could this be a power state issue? I can try re downloading a fresh install of windows as that usb stick was made months ago but really what is the likelyhood of that fixing it?


People have had weird stability issues fixed by installing a freshly-made Windows install media, so it's worth a shot. Also, please fill out your sig rig!


----------



## Malinkadink

X370 Taichi 2.0 BIOS
3.7GHZ 1700 1.25v
SOC is 1.1v
RAM is 1.37v

Using 3200Mhz CL14 Trident Z RGB kit

Am able to get 2933 14-14-14-34 stable. 3200Mhz doesn't work. Awaiting more BIOS updates.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> X370 Taichi 2.0 BIOS
> 3.7GHZ 1700 1.25v
> SOC is 1.1v
> RAM is 1.37v
> 
> Using 3200Mhz CL14 Trident Z RGB kit
> 
> Am able to get 2933 14-14-14-34 stable. 3200Mhz doesn't work. Awaiting more BIOS updates.


is 3.7 the max you can push?


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fail_CNT and ProcODT only appeared on C6H with AGESA 1.0.0.4a.
> 
> Perhaps the AGESA string they forgot to update. On C6H we don't get that info yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , only SMU FW / Microcode versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , down to how Asus are doing the ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Seems on new they have sorted string issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Below left AGESA 1.0.0.4a with new SMU FW / Microcode, right older ROM.


Yeah, the microcode matches your new one (111C), but the AGESA version is 1.0.0.3. So I would assume it IS updated, just not labeled. BIOS is dated 4/10.


----------



## Caldeio

Anyone having problems with cpu-z not using all threads when it benches?? It rarely does. Im trying to do a 4.099 run but its being mehh


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Anyone having problems with cpu-z not using all threads when it benches?? It rarely does. Im trying to do a 4.099 run but its being mehh


Windows power plan on balanced can do that.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> is 3.7 the max you can push?


No im just on the stock cooler at the moment so im trying to keep temps low. I want to get the Noctua nh-d15 se-am4 but Newegg page for it doesn't seem to be working....


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> No im just on the stock cooler at the moment so im trying to keep temps low. I want to get the Noctua nh-d15 se-am4 but Newegg page for it doesn't seem to be working....


Gotcha. Post back what you end up with once you get a better cooler.


----------



## east river

Is it best for HPET to be disabled or enabled?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Is it best for HPET to be disabled or enabled?


IIRC it can cause issue with higher OCs resulting in instability, and should be turned off.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> IIRC it can cause issue with higher OCs resulting in instability, and should be turned off.


Thank you. I've been getting slightly conflicting answers on the internet so I wasn't sure at all.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> IIRC it can cause issue with higher OCs resulting in instability, and should be turned off.


In the case of the C6H, I'm pretty sure it is recommended to have it enabled. So, more conflicting info for the question being asked


----------



## nrpeyton

I realise its fun trying to *maximise your memory frequency.*

I've been there before myself (trying to squeeze every last ounce of juice) from my sticks.

However yesterday I done a little test. (I dropped my memory speed by appox. 1000 MHZ. I ran the Heaven Benchmark 'before' and 'after'. Result: no change.

Isn't memory frequency actually "in affect" really a measure of bandwidth? _(x amount of data read in x amount of time)?_ I can't imagine there are many modern applications that are able to fully saturate that tunnel.

Even 2133MHZ ram has throughput of about 17,000 MB/s (17 GB/s) _.(think of it like a tunnel wide enough for 17 GB/s)
_
Not even your ENTIRE game install is probably 17GB. These days some are. but I still highly doubt the entire thing would all need to be accessed simultaneously!

Graphics on the other hand are different, its not just data. It's graphical. It's a physical entity being produced (light) which your eyes can sense. It _*does*_ need high throughput, but that's handled by your GPU's memory. (today we often see video ram bandwidth to the likes of 300 GB/s ++

But I say again; unless your ENTIRE game install, ALL needed to be accessed simultaneously, every time, every second you play; you are NEVER going to fully saturate the bandwidth tunnel for system memory. (even if that memory was only set at a pathetic DDR3 level of 800 MHZ. (which is still 6GB/s).

So why is everyone so bent on getting the highest possible memory speed?

For an experiment; I even lowered my RAM to 800 MHZ (bus clock 400 MHZ). Which is still 6 GB/s. Did I see any performance drop: no....

Honestly guys, save your money.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I realise its fun trying to *maximise your memory frequency.*
> 
> I've been there before myself (trying to squeeze every last ounce of juice) from my sticks.
> 
> However yesterday I done a little test. (I dropped my memory speed by appox. 1000 MHZ. I ran the Heaven Benchmark 'before' and 'after'. Result: no change.
> 
> Isn't memory frequency actually "in affect" really a measure of bandwidth? _(x amount of data read in x amount of time)?_ I can't imagine there are many modern applications that are able to fully saturate that tunnel.
> 
> Even 2133MHZ ram has throughput of about 17,000 MB/s.(or 17 GB)
> 
> Not even your ENTIRE game install is probably 17GB. These days some are. but I still highly doubt the entire thing would all need to be accessed simultaneously!
> 
> Graphics on the other hand are different, its not just data. It's graphical. It's a physical entity being produced (light) which your eyes can sense. It _*does*_ need high throughput, but that's handled by your GPU's memory. (today we often see video ram bandwidth to the likes of 300 GB/s ++
> 
> But I say again; unless your ENTIRE game install, ALL needed to be accessed simultaneously, every time, every second you play; you are NEVER going to fully saturate the bandwidth tunnel for system memory. (even if that memory was only set at a pathetic DDR3 level of 800 MHZ. (which is still 6GB/s).
> 
> So why is everyone so bent on getting the highest possible memory speed?
> 
> For an experiment; I even lowered my RAM to 800 MHZ (bus clock 400 MHZ). Which is still 6 GB/s. Did I see any performance drop: no....
> 
> Honestly guys, save your money.






 video indicates that faster memory does indeed produce measurable results in at least some applications.


----------



## diggiddi

nrpeyton that's quite a hasty conclusion based off a single benchmark,
Just because it holds true in one scenario doesn't mean it holds true in all


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I realise its fun trying to *maximise your memory frequency.*
> 
> I've been there before myself (trying to squeeze every last ounce of juice) from my sticks.
> 
> However yesterday I done a little test. (I dropped my memory speed by appox. 1000 MHZ. I ran the Heaven Benchmark 'before' and 'after'. Result: no change.
> 
> Isn't memory frequency actually "in affect" really a measure of bandwidth? _(x amount of data read in x amount of time)?_ I can't imagine there are many modern applications that are able to fully saturate that tunnel.
> 
> Even 2133MHZ ram has throughput of about 17,000 MB/s (17 GB/s) _.(think of it like a tunnel wide enough for 17 GB/s)
> _
> Not even your ENTIRE game install is probably 17GB. These days some are. but I still highly doubt the entire thing would all need to be accessed simultaneously!
> 
> Graphics on the other hand are different, its not just data. It's graphical. It's a physical entity being produced (light) which your eyes can sense. It _*does*_ need high throughput, but that's handled by your GPU's memory. (today we often see video ram bandwidth to the likes of 300 GB/s ++
> 
> But I say again; unless your ENTIRE game install, ALL needed to be accessed simultaneously, every time, every second you play; you are NEVER going to fully saturate the bandwidth tunnel for system memory. (even if that memory was only set at a pathetic DDR3 level of 800 MHZ. (which is still 6GB/s).
> 
> So why is everyone so bent on getting the highest possible memory speed?
> 
> For an experiment; I even lowered my RAM to 800 MHZ (bus clock 400 MHZ). Which is still 6 GB/s. Did I see any performance drop: no....
> 
> Honestly guys, save your money.


"ramifications"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nycgtr

Just read something on twitter, figure ask the experience here. Anyone happen to get a higher ram multiplier running stock cpu speeds?


----------



## nrpeyton

Okay I watched the video; here's the results:

Mass Affect Andromeda (1080p)
2666 MHZ - 89 FPS
3200 MHZ - 88 FPS
1.2% *slower*

Crysis
2666 MHZ - 153 FPS
3200 MHZ - 155 FPS
1.2% faster

Watch Dogs 2 (1080p)
2666 MHZ - 76 FPS
3200 MHZ - 78 FPS
2.5% faster

Mafia 3 (1080p)
2666 MHZ - 76 FPS
3200 MHZ - 78 FPS
2.5% faster

Rise of the Tomb Raider (1080p)
2666 MHZ - 82 FPS
3200 MHZ - 86 FPS
4.6% faster

GTA 5 (1080p)
2666 MHZ - 123 FPS
3200 MHZ - 131 FPS
6.1% faster

Battlefield 1 (1080p)
2666 MHZ - 136 FPS
3200 MHZ - 138 FPS
1.4% faster

The benches above (from the video) were also; all done at 1080p. The results at higher resolutions (1440p and 4k) would be even less.

Is it really worth the extra money? Wouldn't that money be better spent on a '3200 MB/s m.2 PCI-E drive' instead or a 500 MB/s SSD? Or a faster graphics card. (the 1080 TI instead of the 1080) which would yield a guaranteed 30% FPS increase?

On the Corsair site; there's 2400 MHZ C14 memory for 100 bux, or 3200 MHZ C14 memory for £264 bux. _(or £216 bux for 3200 C16)_


----------



## drmrlordx

Many actual games (not just benchmarks like Heaven) benefit greatly from the increased infinity fabric speed offered by high(ish) RAM speeds. It isn't just about the bandwidth and latency of the RAM itself.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> X370 Taichi 2.0 BIOS
> 3.7GHZ 1700 1.25v
> SOC is 1.1v
> RAM is 1.37v
> 
> Using 3200Mhz CL14 Trident Z RGB kit
> 
> Am able to get 2933 14-14-14-34 stable. 3200Mhz doesn't work. Awaiting more BIOS updates.


Try 1.05 max soc for 3200.

1.3 with llc 1 should be fine for stock cooler.

You can try vddp @ 1.0-1.2. May help a bit








NOT STANDBY VDDP!


----------



## nrpeyton

Ryzen only needs another 6% of optimisations to *catch up with intel on IPC*.

The problem we have now. Is that 6% turns into 24% when you multiply it by a 4-core gaming scenario (most games don't use more than 4 cores).

There is no big conspiracy, it's actually quite simple. AMD has admitted themselves they are only 6% behind intel on IPC (and they are proud of that figure).

But unfortunately that's also the reason why the i5's and i7's are still winning hands down at gaming. It's NOT due to some "unknown mystery".
It's the fact these chips are already clocked to the bleeding edge of their capability.
_And most games don't scale with more than 4 cores._

Intel is still 25% ahead at quad core performance (and we are still seeing 25% FPS increases on i5's and i7's vs Ryzen in _*most*_ poorly optimised games).

When I say optimisation I *only* mean games that don't scale with more cores. Unfortunately AMD doesn't have control over that.

I say again, multiply that 6% by 4 cores (on an intel i7 7700k) for example and there you have your 24% lead!

Do we really believe AMD are going to successfully get every game developer to successfully optimise their games to scale with more cores/threads?
To me it still seems like a gamble (for someone like me desperately trying to make a decision).


----------



## ninjewz

The thing is that those numbers are so fringe case that it doesn't really matter in terms of your general gamer/user. I would say that the majority only own 60Hz monitors so does the extra FPS really matter? Nope. The stability of your frames matter more because that's what you'll notice the most. Then you have the 120-144Hz monitors that can utilize the extra frames but a lot of those people will have high(er) end graphics cards and be gaming at 1440p+ which is more GPU bound anyway. Then the remainder who have 120-144Hz,1080p monitors which will be the ones who really notice it the most. Benchmarks are great to see absolute power but for the general day-to-day or enthusiast, the Ryzen will give you an overall better experience. I don't think AMD really cares too much about the fringe, max FPS group which is probably such a small % of buyers.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> The thing is that those numbers are so fringe case that it doesn't really matter in terms of your general gamer/user. I would say that the majority only own 60Hz monitors so does the extra FPS really matter? Nope. The stability of your frames matter more because that's what you'll notice the most. Then you have the 120-144Hz monitors that can utilize the extra frames but a lot of those people will have high(er) end graphics cards and be gaming at 1440p+ which is more GPU bound anyway. Then the remainder who have 120-144Hz,1080p monitors which will be the ones who really notice it the most. Benchmarks are great to see absolute power but for the general day-to-day or enthusiast, the Ryzen will give you an overall better experience. I don't think AMD really cares too much about the fringe, max FPS group which is probably such a small % of buyers.


All very good points. (Thanks for your reply).

Why will Ryzen give a better overall experience? (compared to say; a i7 7700k)?


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> All very good points. (Thanks for your reply).
> 
> Why will Ryzen give a better overall experience? (compared to say; a i7 7700k)?


If you're someone who usually multi-tasks and likes to have tabs open and other stuff running while gaming then you'll like Ryzen. Also Ryzen is more stable so you'll have a smoother gaming experience if that matters to you more than just raw FPS. On the plus side, if you go with Ryzen then you have 4 years worth of the AM4 socket whereas the socket for the 7700k is end of life and it has the potential of being phased out if games start being developed to emphasize more cores/threads.

I was playing Wither 3 at 1440p Ultra settings earlier and my 1700 was barely breaking a sweat if that means anything to you.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hey fellas, I got a c6h with my 1800x, wanted to know what turbo speeds should be as my 1800x is not breaking 3.6 on any cores at all.
> It does downclock fine however to 2.0.


C6H 1800x, all my cores will see 4.1 at one point or another. The stock core clock is 3.7... something here seems off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> All very good points. (Thanks for your reply).
> 
> Why will Ryzen give a better overall experience? (compared to say; a i7 7700k)?


Coming from a 965 P2 x4 Core to a 1800x as a daily driver subjectively the overall experience is considerably smoother. As far as experience with Intel, work issued performance laptops which tend to throttle a lot so no real direct comparison.

So for me its more than just a CPU upgrade, its a generational upgrade. NvME x4 PCI EVO drive, Windows 10 pro, 3200 DDR 4; and retooling my custom loop. (originally built for a 125w 45 nm chip).

I think what you may be getting at is a subtle point of user experience in light duty cycle applications and the platform not really having a perceptible difference (I7 vis R7). So in a way I think it follows that as a consumer / purchaser / enthusiast it is really incumbent on your own use case scenarios to make a purchase on where you see you doing most of your computing.

In a couple weeks when vega drops, I'll be pairing this R7 with a 3440x1440 display with the ole' 1080 off on the side, so the 1080 comparisons and benchmarks means little. Now, where for me Ryzen was the right choice was in virtualization and engineering simulations (electrical) that I do from home. I also run servers for gaming with friends n' family and wanted to do so on the same machine I game on. Ryzen also handles some voxel based games I am tinkering with exceptionally well... but these are going to be niche cases.

Now I have seen the arguments that multi threaded and cored solutions are the path forward 2-3 years out, and I do personally endorse this. However, I cannot suggest buying a high core count computer today just to play games that don't exist yet and won't exist for some time. By then Zen 2.0 will be out in about, and prices will be lower.

At the end of the day, I personally wouldn't suggest an AMD over an Intel product to someone that isn't interested in the tinker factor of the AMD especially not a top tier AMD. Now the enthusiast level user I feel is going to find a lot to like. I suppose I would venture to say that a top tier Ryzen is "like" having a top shelf computer and half, while an I7 7700k is a very focused 2 seat exotic sports car. I will also say that my Ryzen experience has been superior to my Phenom experience as far as working more or less out of the box. For what its worth...


----------



## Scotty99

For me it basically came down to 7700k held no excitement and "newness". I also keep my PC for a good amount of time and assume the 1700 will age better. Being cheaper and coming with a stock cooler that works decently was also a consideration.

As it sits in 2017 the 7700k is the better all around chip unless you are rendering a lot of video or something, but i do think in a few years the 1700 may surpass it even in games if the devs start coding them better for multicore CPU's. Whats funny is if intel starts making hyperthreaded i5's and 6 core mainstream i7's this makes ryzen better at the same time.

Just look at how well fx does today compared to how they were doing at launch, story should be similar for ryzen.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I know this isn't the 1600x/1600 thread....but I was in here the other day and got some great info from a lot of users. The last AMD CPU I had was a Duron 800. So I've been on the Blue side for a long time.

I have just a few general questions......

I do a little of everything on my i7-4770k. Game,render, benchmark(lots of things running in the background). Is it worth it to me to move from this CPU to a R5 1600? I hope this answer is yes, because I already pulled the trigger on it!







I got it for 188.59 with free shipping.

I asked the other night about the Gigiabyte B350 Gaming 3 motherboard, and was given some great info. I went to order it last night, and it's sold out! (Newegg) They are still listing it, but not via them, a company that ships from Canada. Oh, and the price went from 109.99 to like 124.99. I felt that if I was going to have pay that much, I might as well step up to one of lower priced X370 boards. Currently I'm looking at the MSI Krait. I love the look of it, and I'm more familiar with most of the settings in their bios. Anyone here have this board?

Next is the RAM. I don't want to spend a lot on it really. The set I'm looking at is this one:

Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 129.58(Amazon)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

This set is listed on the compatibility list on the MSI site.

I don't expect to hit the 3200 right off, not with all the different information floating around. I am guessing with some bios updates, that it will hit that speed at some point.

My biggest question is this(as far as the CPU itself). Do you think I will be able to run the [email protected]+ on all cores without much work? I saw a video review on HardOCP where he had two, and they both hit 4.0 without much tweaking.

I'm looking forward to at least having a new toy to tinker with.









I've messed with this 4770k enough. I've found it's limits...and it has become boring to me at this point.

The only think I have actually purchased is the CPU. Everything else it open for debate.

Thanks for any info ahead of time.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> For me it basically came down to 7700k held no excitement and "newness". I also keep my PC for a good amount of time and assume the 1700 will age better. Being cheaper and coming with a stock cooler that works decently was also a consideration.
> 
> As it sits in 2017 the 7700k is the better all around chip unless you are rendering a lot of video or something, but i do think in a few years the 1700 may surpass it even in games if the devs start coding them better for multicore CPU's. Whats funny is if intel starts making hyperthreaded i5's and 6 core mainstream i7's this makes ryzen better at the same time.
> 
> Just look at how well fx does today compared to how they were doing at launch, story should be similar for ryzen.


Nope. The 1700 is the better all around chip.

7700k is exceptional only on gaming. The 1700 is really good on gaming but exceptional on everything else.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....I know this isn't the 1600x/1600 thread....but I was in here the other day and got some great info from a lot of users. The last AMD CPU I had was a Duron 800. So I've been on the Blue side for a long time.
> 
> I have just a few general questions......
> 
> I do a little of everything on my i7-4770k. Game,render, benchmark(lots of things running in the background). Is it worth it to me to move from this CPU to a R5 1600? I hope this answer is yes, because I already pulled the trigger on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 188.59 with free shipping.
> 
> I asked the other night about the Gigiabyte B350 Gaming 3 motherboard, and was given some great info. I went to order it last night, and it's sold out! (Newegg) They are still listing it, but not via them, a company that ships from Canada. Oh, and the price went from 109.99 to like 124.99. I felt that if I was going to have pay that much, I might as well step up to one of lower priced X370 boards. Currently I'm looking at the MSI Krait. I love the look of it, and I'm more familiar with most of the settings in their bios. Anyone here have this board?
> 
> Next is the RAM. I don't want to spend a lot on it really. The set I'm looking at is this one:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 129.58(Amazon)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> This set is listed on the compatibility list on the MSI site.
> 
> I don't expect to hit the 3200 right off, not with all the different information floating around. I am guessing with some bios updates, that it will hit that speed at some point.
> 
> My biggest question is this(as far as the CPU itself). Do you think I will be able to run the [email protected]+ on all cores without much work? I saw a video review on HardOCP where he had two, and they both hit 4.0 without much tweaking.
> 
> I'm looking forward to at least having a new toy to tinker with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've messed with this 4770k enough. I've found it's limits...and it has become boring to me at this point.
> 
> The only think I have actually purchased is the CPU. Everything else it open for debate.
> 
> Thanks for any info ahead of time.


I have used that memory already in my Prime X370 with the 1700X. Hits 2933 Mhz right out of the gate with no issues. Have to wait for May AGESA microcode before it can do its spec 3200 Mhz.


----------



## Nickyvida

Hi guys just a quick question to all, will Ryzen benefit from higher ram speeds in excess of 4000mhz? I saw a Trident Z RGB kit rated for 4266 but im not sure if my mobo(gaming pro carbon) or cpu can support that speed.

AMP now works on the latest bios, 1.3. although i can only get up to 2667 so far on my 3000mhz rated ram. 2933 still crashes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I have used that memory already in my Prime X370 with the 1700X. Hits 2933 Mhz right out of the gate with no issues. Have to wait for May AGESA microcode before it can do its spec 3200 Mhz.


Good to know, Thanks.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Nope. The 1700 is the better all around chip.
> 
> 7700k is exceptional only on gaming. The 1700 is really good on gaming but exceptional on everything else.


Truth









I refuse to buy anything less than 8 physical cores at this point.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone else randomly getting black screen crashes?

Seems to only happen in some games but still extremely annoying, caused by RAM as far as I can tell







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone else randomly getting black screen crashes?
> 
> Seems to only happen in some games but still extremely annoying, caused by RAM as far as I can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got BSOD's when i went to creator update but it was related to the update, some driver buffer error. Rolled back and everything is normal again. Gonna fresh install sooner or later as the creators update is now on the install tool, maybe that would work for you too?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone else randomly getting black screen crashes?
> 
> Seems to only happen in some games but still extremely annoying, caused by RAM as far as I can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DRAM or VRAM?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hi guys just a quick question to all, will Ryzen benefit from higher ram speeds in excess of 4000mhz? I saw a Trident Z RGB kit rated for 4266 but im not sure if my mobo(gaming pro carbon) or cpu can support that speed.
> 
> AMP now works on the latest bios, 1.3. although i can only get up to 2667 so far on my 3000mhz rated ram. 2933 still crashes.


Noone's pushed ram in excess of 4000 yet that I know of. . Your motherboard would not be one of the ones that currently might do it and unless it's really discounted heavily I'd pass. For any ram purchase though, ram prices do not look to drop for a few months til new fabs spin up. Last I saw that was expected to start having an effect on pricing 5 months from now?

Inftinity fabric can run faster, already has run at a higher ratio on ES bios. I suspect there were problems, not obvious, that are prevented by it's current functional speed limitation.
Stilt mentioned it running at 1:1 in the ryzen strictly technical thread.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I got BSOD's when i went to creator update but it was related to the update, some driver buffer error. Rolled back and everything is normal again. Gonna fresh install sooner or later as the creators update is now on the install tool, maybe that would work for you too?


I'm on Enterprise LTSB so I don't get many updates.

So far it's only crashed in Company of Heroes, changed to C15 timings and 2133MHz so we'll see how that goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> DRAM or VRAM?


DRAM.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well I did the creator fresh install update, played a game with no bsod, got happy for a second and then it bsod'd.....









So Im headed back to the store tomorrow where I bought the parts. What should I take back? just the ram for a more compatible set? or the motherboard and cpu as well?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I'm on Enterprise LTSB so I don't get many updates.
> 
> So far it's only crashed in Company of Heroes, changed to C15 timings and 2133MHz so we'll see how that goes.
> DRAM.


How do you know?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well I did the creator fresh install update, played a game with no bsod, got happy for a second and then it bsod'd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im headed back to the store tomorrow where I bought the parts. What should I take back? just the ram for a more compatible set? or the motherboard and cpu as well?


Why would you return parts when the problem is the update? 

I just downloaded the tool to ignore the creators update for now.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Posted before that I saw no gains on FPS with 2400MHz vs 3200MHz with 3.8GHz CPU in 3DM FS/E, then I posted some Crysis 2 / TombRaider 2013 / Bioshock Infinite FRAPS tests.
> 
> Today I added 2133MHz vs 3200MHz SuperPosition 1080P Extreme preset in OP of thread in my sig, not seeing any difference. Is it GPU not meaty enough? may go to my bench use 1175MHz / 545MHz OC ROM to see what happens.


In the ryzen strictly technical thread several observed significant fps drops using fraps to record. While recording without it is problematic have you compared recorded results with runs sans Fraps?

And looncranz is getting some of his thorough testing and observations online here

-edit He's not kidding. what he's got up is only a small portion of what he's done. even if he fills his placeholders.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> How do you know?


Because everything else is working fine but when the DRAM gets heavily stressed like in games, it crashes. The only new thing's I've done is install the latest A.2 BIOS and Windows update KB4015221, unless it's one of them causing issues.

It just black screens out of nowhere in games but normal desktop use is perfectly fine.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone else randomly getting black screen crashes?
> 
> Seems to only happen in some games but still extremely annoying, caused by RAM as far as I can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I seem to get that only on an undervoltaged core clock. I haven't found the magic setting yet for stable, fully loaded 3.9 Ghz. Had it run for 18 hours last attempt but found it black screened this morning when I got up. Crashed a little after 1 AM. Backed it down to 3.85 Ghz again. That is days and weeks stable fully loaded. I am probably going to stay put at 3.85Ghz, the extra voltage needed and the extra core temps just isn't worth it. What I don't like about the black screen error is that it doesn't leave any usable traces behind unlike a proper BSOD which goes to a mini-dump. All you get is the entry in event viewer that the system crashed and all the parameters in BugCheck are 0X0000 values for everything. Useless for troubleshooting.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I seem to get that only on an undervoltaged core clock. I haven't found the magic setting yet for stable, fully loaded 3.9 Ghz. Had it run for 18 hours last attempt but found it black screened this morning when I got up. Crashed a little after 1 AM. Backed it down to 3.85 Ghz again. That is days and weeks stable fully loaded. I am probably going to stay put at 3.85Ghz, the extra voltage needed and the extra core temps just isn't worth it. What I don't like about the black screen error is that it doesn't leave any usable traces behind unlike a proper BSOD which goes to a mini-dump. All you get is the entry in event viewer that the system crashed and all the parameters in BugCheck are 0X0000 values for everything. Useless for troubleshooting.


Mines at stock, 1.35v atm which has been stable. Yeah the black screen is annoying, mines giving me 0x8000200000000002.

May change it back to stock volts and let it decide what it wants to do.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Because everything else is working fine but when the DRAM gets heavily stressed like in games, it crashes. The only new thing's I've done is install the latest A.2 BIOS and Windows update KB4015221, unless it's one of them causing issues.
> 
> It just black screens out of nowhere in games but normal desktop use is perfectly fine.


Normal desktop use doesn't stress the chip anywhere near hard enough. I can almost predict when I will get a black screen. When I have a dozen or more computing tasks hit the chip all at the same time is when it is almost guaranteed to black screen. But since you can't predict just when the previous task is going to finish or that every task takes a different amount of time to compute, at some point all the cores are going to get hit with multiple concurrency. It doesn't help that the tasks are AVX code either. The only solution for me is to back down on the overclock.


----------



## Keith Myers

For my system, letting it sit in Auto actually runs it up to about 1.40V. But it doesn't need that much voltage to be stable at 3.85 Ghz. I find one tick of +offset 0.00625V is enough for it to be stable and the chip runs right around 1.35V +/- 0.01V. Gains me about 2-5°C. cooler temps.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why would you return parts when the problem is the update?
> 
> I just downloaded the tool to ignore the creators update for now.


haha no that is not the problem. I have been having a bsod problem since I built this rig Sunday and started with stock win10. I only went to the creators update as a desperate attempt to remedy my issue. But I still bsod after I play a match every time like clockwork. So im wondering to the people already helping me out if I should return the ram or the whole rig for replacements?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> For my system, letting it sit in Auto actually runs it up to about 1.40V. But it doesn't need that much voltage to be stable at 3.85 Ghz. I find one tick of +offset 0.00625V is enough for it to be stable and the chip runs right around 1.35V +/- 0.01V. Gains me about 2-5°C. cooler temps.


Mine was at 1.35v perfectly fine but MSI tweaked the voltage a bit so maybe that stuffed it, dropped it back to auto volts and will try again.

I think temps could be a problem as well tbh, I have an air cooled 290, the 1800X is air cooled and my rooms about 30° constant... so fun.


----------



## Scotty99

Can someone do a quick explanation of why when overclocking with P states, you only need to touch the first one? I like that it works well, just trying to wrap my head around why you only modify the first one.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> haha no that is not the problem. I have been having a bsod problem since I built this rig Sunday and started with stock win10. I only went to the creators update as a desperate attempt to remedy my issue. But I still bsod after I play a match every time like clockwork. So im wondering to the people already helping me out if I should return the ram or the whole rig for replacements?


Oh my bad, thought you were in a similar situation to me (went to creators and started getting bsod's).


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh my bad, thought you were in a similar situation to me (went to creators and started getting bsod's).


I would give anything for that to be my issue right now. lol I think its either a bad ram kit or bad board. Im thinking ram but id hate to get back and have it bsod more. Its a hour and a half drive to the city.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So changed my vcore back to auto from 1.35v manual and... it seems stable. Hardware Monitor says max vcore is 1.32v and min 1.28v.

Very strange and slightly confusing







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> haha no that is not the problem. I have been having a bsod problem since I built this rig Sunday and started with stock win10. I only went to the creators update as a desperate attempt to remedy my issue. But I still bsod after I play a match every time like clockwork. So im wondering to the people already helping me out if I should return the ram or the whole rig for replacements?


Right, nothing in the creators update looked like it'd be applicable, not even the mostly pointless game mode. Still would lke to see the event viewer, not so much for the error 41's but for other errors that show just before those. You've tested ram in each slot and a different psu, upped the ram voltage though it's hard to say how responsive that pny kit is. Not familiar with it. Just know it helped with similar symptoms that aren't necessarily yours, ditto disabling/enabling sound devices and hmm, did I miss anything else you've tried?

The changing load type makes me think graphics maybe driver , especially the warm reboot crashes when you restart it. roll it to an older driver, retest?
Or power to your 480 which runs through mobo as well as straight from psu. also power from wall. Tried different outlet, ideally different circuit? and.. retest?
HW info to watch power as load comes down. Look for flux and non fatal errors and retest.

also wondering what dump files show.

or how good this video which im 



 is.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

ryzen 1700x, asus prime x3780 pro mobo, 515bios. where should I start pumping this thing? have the corsair H60


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> In the ryzen strictly technical thread several observed significant fps drops using fraps to record. While recording without it is problematic have you compared recorded results with runs sans Fraps?
> 
> And looncranz is getting some of his thorough testing and observations online here
> 
> -edit He's not kidding. what he's got up is only a small portion of what he's done. even if he fills his placeholders.


Cheers, you mentioned this before when I posted the games results. Those were the only ones with FRAPS used. TR in game bench data matches FRAPS, BioShock Infinite as well, Crysis 2 was using Adrenaline tool which has errors for min so can't compare with FRAPs. The games I can understand why I may not be seeing a difference as they were done at 1440P.

3DM FS (1080P) / FSE (1440P), SuperPosition (1080P Extreme preset) is just results from those apps, nothing like FRAPS / OCAT / RTSS used. I'll try other stuff








, so far only productivity apps show the gains for me on higher speed RAM vs lower.

SuperPosition (1080P Extreme preset) are in OP of thread in my sig, 3200MHz vs 2133MHz, I will do some more today.

*** edit ***

3200MHz 3x 3DM FS from several days ago (rerunning now). 2133MHz 3x 3DM FS run today. i5 4690K from 250+ Fury X 3DM benches thread, will get R7/X370 on Win 10 soon and use same driver as that thread







.

*** edit ***

Rerun of 3200MHz 3x 3DM FS.

Saves files for 3200MHz, will do 2133MHz rerun with save files.

3DM_FS_3200MHz.zip 347k .zip file


All I do is change RAM strap in UEFI, RAM timings are manually set so the same used (14-14-14-14-34-1T), Asus MG279Q has FreeSync disabled in OSD, using 144Hz.

*** edit ***

2133MHz rerun, save files below.

3DM_FS_2133MHz.zip 353k .zip file


So out of 6 results of 2133MHz, total score for run worst vs best.

So out of 6 results of 3200MHz, total score for run worst vs best.

Then say worst 2133MHz vs worst 3200MHz. Then best 2133MHz vs best 3200MHz.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Noone's pushed ram in excess of 4000 yet that I know of. . Your motherboard would not be one of the ones that currently might do it and unless it's really discounted heavily I'd pass. For any ram purchase though, ram prices do not look to drop for a few months til new fabs spin up. Last I saw that was expected to start having an effect on pricing 5 months from now?
> 
> Inftinity fabric can run faster, already has run at a higher ratio on ES bios. I suspect there were problems, not obvious, that are prevented by it's current functional speed limitation.
> Stilt mentioned it running at 1:1 in the ryzen strictly technical thread.


Ah i see. Thanks for the heads up. Are ram prices, mainly the DDR4 overpriced right now? I heard that there was a shortage hence an increase last month.


----------



## ZippyO

Ram overall is currently overpriced due to the high demand for the mobile-market (because some people think they need 6gb+ Ram on their smartphones for some reason) and the desktop market is simply not as important. Therefor we have kind of a shortage.
But DDR4 is the worst with pricing that's for sure as there is still tons of DDR 3/2 on the market from earlier production.


----------



## mus1mus

RAM pricing is demand driven, True

Desktop market not as important, False

Shortage, False- there are tons of DDR4 RAM elsewhere.

DDR4 having the worst pricing, False. It so happened that Pricing for known GOOD sets are high at the moment. But last year, or even 2015, that was not the case.

Early 2015, the prices are high due to them fairly new in the market. Late 2015, the 32GB kits were priced around the same as 16GB kits at launch.

Now that a lot of platforms use them as standard, the demand is simply overwhelming with Intel releasing higher and higher speed compatibility on each of their mainstream platform.

You were either late to the party or have just recently looked at their pricing. My 3200C14Q costs just a bit more than half of their current pricing. That was bought early last year.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I would give anything for that to be my issue right now. lol I think its either a bad ram kit or bad board. Im thinking ram but id hate to get back and have it bsod more. Its a hour and a half drive to the city.


What testing did you do? Fresh windows install? Put ram back to 2133 and tried single sticks one at a time? Tried bumping ram and soc voltage?


----------



## Soggysilicon

I have had crashes when migrating large data from one physical drive to another. Most of that was resolved by isolating the cache software which wasn't playing nice.

Chrome was acting up for a day or so. This may have been issues with explorer.

Some hardware monitoring tools have suspect stability issues.

AMDs in the past (as it has been my experience - your mileage may vary) required additional voltages when OC'd or significantly stepped to overcome voltage droops. The downside is of course excess heat and overshoot / undershoot scenarios when switching FETs. Some instability of this is of course mitigated by reducing the CPU temp. The +20 temp offset pushed out the the mobo manufacturers indicate this was as much the case today as it was years ago.

Under auto settings 1.275 - 1.35 -> 1.4 -> 1.5 n' change is commonplace.

For temp monitoring Ryzen Master ver. 1.01 (the latest from a few days ago) reports accurate temps for the 1700x and 1800x. At room temp I tend to idle around 28c on my 1800x.

I took some time and eliminated the startup of many unnecessary programs which also seemed to help with windows stability. I have not had any issues with gaming, but I am at the GPU limit with my current device.

If your having a lot of crashes it may be worth your time to create a custom view in windows event viewer to track the issues and tweak as appropriate.


----------



## rjeftw

Updated my Killer to bios 2.10 and my ram won't post over 2133... Granted before I had it at 2400 c12. My dual sided ram doesn't play nicely with Ryzen one bit. Might roll back a couple bios or 2....


----------



## XEKong

I was looking at the advice of not using LLC on my CH6 today. I had an offset voltage of .125, at 1.46 in bios dropping to 1.395 on heavy load. With no LLC, I could not get 4GHZ to run Realbench without WHEA errors showing up. I probably would have had to crank the offset to hit 1.5 volts. So I dropped the speed down to 3.9, and for giggles set the offset down to .0625. It runs perfectly fine at that speed and settings. All temps were the same or cooler as running stock speeds, and I don't have the voltage spikes like I did on stock settings hitting up to 1.485 on the Vcore.

That is an insane difference for 100mhz. 3.9 with 3200 CAS 14 is where I think I will probably stop chasing clock speed. Time to play more games.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Updated my Killer to bios 2.10 and my ram won't post over 2133... Granted before I had it at 2400 c12. My dual sided ram doesn't play nicely with Ryzen one bit. Might roll back a couple bios or 2....


What RAM? My 3200 2x16gb has been at 2933 for the past several BIOS and works fine on 2.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I was looking at the advice of not using LLC on my CH6 today. I had an offset voltage of .125, at 1.46 in bios dropping to 1.395 on heavy load. With no LLC, I could not get 4GHZ to run Realbench without WHEA errors showing up. I probably would have had to crank the offset to hit 1.5 volts. So I dropped the speed down to 3.9, and for giggles set the offset down to .0625. It runs perfectly fine at that speed and settings. All temps were the same or cooler as running stock speeds, and I don't have the voltage spikes like I did on stock settings hitting up to 1.485 on the Vcore.
> 
> That is an insane difference for 100mhz. 3.9 with 3200 CAS 14 is where I think I will probably stop chasing clock speed. Time to play more games.


For reference, I do [email protected] with LLC 2

100mhz up or down is .1v more or less.


----------



## XEKong

I am fine with letting it sit at 1.355, for the time being, but that's good to know.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Alright....well after some RAM issues I've gotten it to take at 2933 thanks to SavageBunny and SuperZan.
Here are the photos and validation.

http://valid.x86.fr/trq88r


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I am fine with letting it sit at 1.355, for the time being, but that's good to know.


Depending on your LLC that isn't bad. Mine hits 1.36v under load.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I am fine with letting it sit at 1.355, for the time being, but that's good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your LLC that isn't bad. Mine hits 1.36v under load.
Click to expand...

Still hoping for a bit more research on boards LLC's they seem to have adjusted the K7's with recently updates for the Auto at least, Assumingly, because I know a low LLC would need alot more voltage to maintain a OC, but now thats dropped to more normal levels that are seen with most motherboards like 1.4 = 4.0 kinda thing. Instead of 1.45 = 4.0, (same chip tested) Asus vs Gigabyte.

I know at least for setting non-auto LLC's each board has kinda a sweet spot somewhere between like... medium and high? Anything above that is generally more hurtful heat wise no?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> AMDs in the past (as it has been my experience - your mileage may vary) required additional voltages when OC'd or significantly stepped to overcome voltage droops. The downside is of course excess heat and overshoot / undershoot scenarios when switching FETs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> The load-line specification for both AM3+ and FM2+ is extremely loose (1.3 mOhm & 2.1mOhm) and because of that the voltage droop by the specification is very large. To ensure that the operation parameters remain within a spec, an AM3+ part which draws 100A of current and requires 1.3000V to be fully stable must have at least 1.4300V default voltage (130mV droop @ 100A).
> 
> Some of the motherboards are built to have lower Rll (< 1.3mOhm / 2.1mOhm) than the specification dictates, or the end-user might adjust it to be lower than the default value. If the droop is lower or non-existing for either reason, it appears that the parts are extremely overvolted from the factory. The truth of course being that they are configured for perfectly right default voltage, which complies with the specifications (droop) and contains some standard safety margins.
> 
> On AM4 the situation is significantly better, since the load-line spec. is less than half of what it was on AM3+.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> AM4 requires much beefier VRMs (all CPU / APU planes), higher quality PCB (due higher currents, faster signaling), etc. The design guidelines for all Zen based platforms are quite demanding, so you cannot get away with the same garbage quality as one could with "AM1" or FM2+. Unless you want to break the platform cross compatibility of course. All FM2+ boards < 60$ (CSP) are generally garbage and in most cases cannot operate properly with all the APUs available for the platform.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> When AMD moved from 32nm SHP SOI to 28nm BULK the voltage stability became extremely important. Despite the platforms using parts made with different processes (e.g AM3+ and FM2+) had exactly the same load-line specification (1.3mOhms) in reality the smaller and othewise inferior 28nm process was significantly more sensitive to voltage variations / fluctuations. Achieving a stable voltage supply through proper (load dependent) load-line calibration can result in hundreds of MHz additional headroom when close to Fmax, even on the more recent 28nm (Godavari) chips.
> 
> For Zen the load-line appears to be (based on the existing VRM designs) significantly tighter than it was with previous AMD designs and much tighter than the Intel VR12 spec (which is already strict) specifies.


AM4 is tighter than Intel according to these old posts from The Stilt.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Still hoping for a bit more research on boards LLC's they seem to have adjusted the K7's with recently updates for the Auto at least, Assumingly, because I know a low LLC would need alot more voltage to maintain a OC, but now thats dropped to more normal levels that are seen with most motherboards like 1.4 = 4.0 kinda thing. Instead of 1.45 = 4.0, (same chip tested) Asus vs Gigabyte.
> 
> I know at least for setting non-auto LLC's each board has kinda a sweet spot somewhere between like... medium and high? Anything above that is generally more hurtful heat wise no?


That's LLC on auto. I do have a + .062 offset on my voltage. The odd thing is I can do 4.0 on with an offset to get me 1.42 and a droop of 1.39 with an LLC 5 and no WHEA errors. If I do auto LLC, my voltage hits 1.46, and droops to 1.39 and won't stop throwing WHEA errors in RealBench. It will pass IBT just fine without a single WHEA error on either setting.


----------



## Nickyvida

Still unable to hit 2933 for my ram despite 3 bios revisions for the carbon. This is frustrating. Unable to post if i enter 2933 on my bios which my ram is rated for. AMP only works up to 2667.


----------



## nrpeyton

ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (AM4):

1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
1 x 8-pin EATX 12 V Power connector
1 x 4-pin EATX 12 V_1 Power connector(s) *<-- ???*

I have a "be quiet Z1 850w" modern PSU.

However I can't seem to figure out the last power connection for the ASUS mobo.

All other decent mobos I've ever came across (even my old 220W Asrock 990FX Extreme9) which was the most power hungry board ever built only has:
- 24 pin ATX power connector
- 8 pin 12V power connector

When looking at the PSU I can see:

a) 20-pin connection called "MB"

b) 8-pin connection called "MB"
*both* the above two connections are part of the same 20+4 pin cable which plugs into the big 24-pin connector on motherboard

c) three, 12-pin PCI-E connections
-one is used by a 2nd motherboard connection (10-pin on PSU side to 8-pin on motherboard)
-the other is used by my graphics card

However; I don't see that third motherboard cable (4-pin), that I can plug into the one of the free PCI-E connections like the 8 pin is.

d) I also see two connections called "P8" - I'm not sure what these do.

Could I have been missing a cable in my PSU package? (and just never realised until now)?

The specs on the 'be quiet' website for my PSU are:
-ATX-Mainboard (20+4 pin)1
-P8 (CPU)1
-P4+4 (CPU)1


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (AM4):
> 
> 1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
> 1 x 8-pin EATX 12 V Power connector
> 1 x 4-pin EATX 12 V_1 Power connector(s) *<-- ???*
> 
> I have a "be quiet Z1 850w" modern PSU.
> 
> However I can't seem to figure out the last power connection for the ASUS mobo.
> 
> All other decent mobos I've ever came across (even my old 220W Asrock 990FX Extreme9) which was the most power hungry board ever built only has:
> - 24 pin ATX power connector
> - 8 pin 12V power connector
> 
> When looking at the PSU I can see:
> 
> a) 20-pin connection called "MB"
> 
> b) 8-pin connection called "MB"
> *both* the above two connections are part of the same 20+4 pin cable which plugs into the big 24-pin connector on motherboard
> 
> c) three, 12-pin PCI-E connections
> -one is used by a 2nd motherboard connection (10-pin on PSU side to 8-pin on motherboard)
> -the other is used by my graphics card
> 
> However; I don't see that third motherboard cable (4-pin), that I can plug into the one of the free PCI-E connections like the 8 pin is.
> 
> d) I also see two connections called "P8" - I'm not sure what these do.
> 
> Could I have been missing a cable in my PSU package?


Usually your psu will come with 1-2 8pin cpu connectors/cable. They are usually splitable, my rm1000 has it but i haven't tried it, from my understanding that extra 4pin is pointless unless using some pretty extreme vcore. Most cpu cables are 2x4pin that are just clipped together.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Usually your psu will come with 1-2 8pin cpu connectors/cable. They are usually splitable, my rm1000 has it but i haven't tried it, from my understanding that extra 4pin is pointless unless using some pretty extreme vcore. Most cpu cables are 2x4pin that are just clipped together.


Mine is called "p8" and is an 8 pin connector. (non splittable) and 10 pin on the PSU side (panel)

then of course I have the giant ATX 24 pin connector.

but i don't see this extra 4 pin. or how i'd plug it in.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

@yendor I fixed my issue so far I believe. I returned the ram and got corsair lpx 3200 as thats all they had in the lpx line which I saw people having luck with. So I chanced it and even bought a new motherboard for better support. I have the Aorus From gigabyte and I love it even though the efi looks like garbage.

Got the new rig up to 2666 on ram and a 3.4 slight oc on cpu. Thanks everyone for trying to help, now I get to enjoy 16 threaded goodness!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Alright....well after some RAM issues I've gotten it to take at 2933 thanks to SavageBunny and SuperZan.
> Here are the photos and validation.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/trq88r
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cheers, glad you're getting some forward progress.







Beautiful rig.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Mine is called "p8" and is an 8 pin connector. (non splittable) and 10 pin on the PSU side (panel)
> 
> then of course I have the giant ATX 24 pin connector.
> 
> but i don't see this extra 4 pin. or how i'd plug it in.


Just looked it up, you can use a p4 or p4+4 for the extra 4pin on the ch6. I really don't think its necessary and pretty sure most of em don't even have it plugged in.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just looked it up, you can use a p4 or p4+4 for the extra 4pin on the ch6. I really don't think its necessary and pretty sure most of em don't even have it plugged in.


kk thanks,

I just noticed (while i was looking) that i had the 8 pin ATX power connector (for mobo) plugged into a PCI-E power slot on the PSU instead of the one listed "P8".

It's a 10-pin on the PSU side

The p8 port is 10 pin.

It's been running like that flawlessly for months though. (with two free pins completely uncovered as PCI-E is 12 pin)

Just switched it over. Works fine, too.

Tried disconnecting cable completely (removing the 8 pin ATX connector from mobo) and system wouldn't boot. (it would power up for a 0.5s then power down)

So it must have been absolutely fine to run it that way. (8 pin ATX mobo connector for CPU) off a PCI-E

Anyway, now that thats fixed:
the 'P8' 5-pin (PSU side) to 4+4-pin (MOBO side) ATX motherboard connector, must be the one I am missing.

I've emailed the supplier, hopefully they'll just post it out to me.

I do Dry Ice e.t.c so I may need the power.

Even so, I still think its a bit of an advertising gimmick.

Consider this:
220w FX 9590 @ 8.5GHZ

95w 1800x @ 5.8GHZ _(world record under LN2)_

Obviously the 9590 would be consuming tremendous amounts of power in comparison. But *didn't* need the extra 4 pin.


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Finally got my Evga Bracket for My CLC 280 Cooler and have spent a few mins OCing my Ryzen 1700 on My Giga x370 gaming 5. Results and voltages as follows.

4.0 Ghz all cores And memory running at 3200 c16. Mem voltage 1.37, SOC voltage 1.22(reads as 1.88 in HWINFO64), CPU Voltage 1.44. Cinebench Scoring 1772 And CPU reaching 63.5C under P95. Very happy w my $329 gem


----------



## mus1mus

It's more than a gimmick.

If your PSU doesn't come with two 8-pin EPS, that's just bad to begin with. But that's not the end of the world.

Mobo EPS is just an inverted PCIe Power on mobo's end. A simple rewiring and/or PCIe to EPS converter will do the job.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just looked it up, you can use a p4 or p4+4 for the extra 4pin on the ch6. I really don't think its necessary and pretty sure most of em don't even have it plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> kk thanks,
> 
> I just noticed (while i was looking) that i had the 8 pin ATX power connector (for mobo) plugged into a PCI-E power slot on the PSU instead of the one listed "P8".
> 
> It's a 10-pin on the PSU side
> 
> The p8 port is 10 pin.
> 
> It's been running like that flawlessly for months though. (with two free pins completely uncovered as PCI-E is 12 pin)
> 
> Just switched it over. Works fine, too.
> 
> Tried disconnecting cable completely (removing the 8 pin ATX connector from mobo) and system wouldn't boot. (it would power up for a 0.5s then power down)
> 
> So it must have been absolutely fine to run it that way. (8 pin ATX mobo connector for CPU) off a PCI-E
> 
> Anyway, now that thats fixed:
> the 'P8' 5-pin (PSU side) to 4+4-pin (MOBO side) ATX motherboard connector, must be the one I am missing.
> 
> I've emailed the supplier, hopefully they'll just post it out to me.
> 
> I do Dry Ice e.t.c so I may need the power.
> 
> Even so, I still think its a bit of an advertising gimmick.
> 
> Consider this:
> 220w FX 9590 @ 8.5GHZ
> 
> 95w 1800x @ 5.8GHZ _(world record under LN2)_
> 
> Obviously the 9590 would be consuming tremendous amounts of power in comparison. But *didn't* need the extra 4 pin.
Click to expand...

Just because it isn't needed does not mean it's a gimmick nor that it won't help. I just saw a user melt a plug in another thread. If he had another eps (even 4 pin) this would not of happened. Electricity takes path of least resistance. The connector melted due to hear, due to resistance caused by a loose connection. Had another esp been plugged it, the electricity would of flowed from the "extra" as that would s be a lower resistance


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> However I can't seem to figure out the last power connection for the ASUS mobo.


Afaik, motherboards tend to have an extra power socket for the cpu, in addition to the 8pin one. This additional socket isn't necessary to use for regular overclocking, but is afaik instead used for extreme overclocking.


----------



## sakae48

4pin is able to deliver 144W compared to 8pin which could deliver twice of total power. it's fine for ryzen cpus to just use 4 pin actually. but, spreading the load to 8 or even more pins is better. you'll get lower wire and socket resistance. you'll not need it for daily use but might be good to plug everything if your PSU have another 4pin CPU plug


----------



## nrpeyton

That is a tremendous amount of power capability.

The main 24-pin connector can supply 560 watts alone.

The 8-pin auxiliary can supply 528 watts.

Thats 1088 watts

A further 4-pin auxiliary connector would supply an extra 264 watts.

In total that equals *1352 watts!*

GPU's only pull 75 watts from the mobo, two in SLI would draw 150w

Thats leaving 1202 watts just for the CPU, memory, drives & pumps/fans etc.

I can't even begin to think of a scenario where a motherboard needs more than 1088 watts (24-pin & 8-pin).

What could cause a 1352 watt draw (requiring an additional 4-pin) when there is already a 24-pin & 8-pin?

I am intrigued, lol.


----------



## sakae48

the answer is actually written on my post above. to spread the load across the wires, traces, and sockets. more wires means less resistance which means less power loss which means less heat


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> the answer is actually written on my post above. to spread the load across the wires, traces, and sockets. more wires means less resistance which means less power loss which means less heat


I hear ya, but wouldn't you need to draw more than 1088 watts, until the cable even begun to heat up? (24-pin & 8-pin auxiliary).


----------



## sakae48

you forgot the PCB traces.. they're extremely tiny while making them bigger could generate higher EMI which could result instability


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 4pin is able to deliver 144W compared to 8pin which could deliver twice of total power. it's fine for ryzen cpus to just use 4 pin actually. but, spreading the load to 8 or even more pins is better. you'll get lower wire and socket resistance. you'll not need it for daily use but might be good to plug everything if your PSU have another 4pin CPU plug


Actually its not fine for ryzen to use 4pin alone, at factory speeds sure and even oced, but the max for a 4pin eps/atx is actually 192w but it wasn't designed that way. The 8pin can provide 336w and not 500+w lol.

24pin can only provide 373w as well, not sure how you guys have numbers really off lol.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually its not fine for ryzen to use 4pin alone, at factory speeds sure and even oced, but the max for a 4pin eps/atx is actually 192w but it wasn't designed that way. The 8pin can provide 336w and not 500+w lol.
> 
> 24pin can only provide 373w as well, not sure how you guys have numbers really off lol.


24-pin using Std Terminals:
373 watts

24-pin using HCS Terminals:
559 watts

---

4-pin using Std. Terminals:
192 watts

4-pin using HCS Terminals:
264 watts

Prior to March 2005, all the power supply form factor specifications called for using standard terminals, but all the ratings from March 2005 to the present have changed to require HCS terminals instead.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually its not fine for ryzen to use 4pin alone, at factory speeds sure and even oced, but the max for a 4pin eps/atx is actually 192w but it wasn't designed that way. The 8pin can provide 336w and not 500+w lol.
> 
> 24pin can only provide 373w as well, not sure how you guys have numbers really off lol.


i dont provide those numbers lol.. i stated 144W with 4pin and twice for the 8pin


----------



## nrpeyton

lol,

here's where I got it from:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,review-32338-9.html

It's quite detailed, if you've got the patience lol.

What I would like to find out how to do... is how guys test power supplies using volt meters?

I have a multimeter but don't know what to do with it lol.

(Saying that, I _can_ use it on my GPU), as it's got pins with readouts you can touch with the multi-meter for physical voltage readings of core, memory, etc.
(Quite interesting actually; you'd be surprised how well that bad boy sticks to its voltage; i.e. very little variation between min/max under load). The actual voltages are also quite a bit higher than reported in Windows (but no worries because its still consistent right across the entire range).

Really want to learn how to get a physical reading of whats going into my chip / board (which doesn't have readout pins).

Its a little feature only EVGA do on their Classy gpu's.

Unfortunately I think the 1080 Classy was the last ever Classy. There's nothing in EVGA's lineup suggesting a classy this round with 1080 TI. (Anyway sorry for going off-topic there, I know this isn't a GPU thread).

Anyone put their Ryzen under *chilled* water yet?


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So changed my vcore back to auto from 1.35v manual and... it seems stable. Hardware Monitor says max vcore is 1.32v and min 1.28v.
> 
> Very strange and slightly confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is weird. I always set mine to 1.35v and forget it, regardless of clockspeed. Different board though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Still unable to hit 2933 for my ram despite 3 bios revisions for the carbon. This is frustrating. Unable to post if i enter 2933 on my bios which my ram is rated for. AMP only works up to 2667.


Do you set RAM speed and timings at the same time? Also, have you tried Ryzen Master for setting your memory speeds/timings?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> lol,
> 
> here's where I got it from:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,review-32338-9.html
> 
> It's quite detailed, if you've got the patience lol.
> 
> What I would like to find out how to do... is how guys test power supplies using volt meters?
> 
> I have a multimeter but don't know what to do with it lol.
> 
> (Saying that, I _can_ use it on my GPU), as it's got pins with readouts you can touch with the multi-meter for physical voltage readings of core, memory, etc.
> (Quite interesting actually; you'd be surprised how well that bad boy sticks to its voltage; i.e. very little variation between min/max under load). The actual voltages are also quite a bit higher than reported in Windows (but no worries because its still consistent right across the entire range).
> 
> Really want to learn how to get a physical reading of whats going into my chip / board (which doesn't have readout pins).
> 
> Its a little feature only EVGA do on their Classy gpu's.
> 
> Unfortunately I think the 1080 Classy was the last ever Classy. There's nothing in EVGA's lineup suggesting a classy this round with 1080 TI. (Anyway sorry for going off-topic there, I know this isn't a GPU thread).
> 
> Anyone put their Ryzen under *chilled* water yet?


You poke the corresponding wires with your dmm, you can even do it into the atx 24pin provided you get a good position just probe it into the back of the receptacle and you SHOULD get a reading (provided theres enough of a gap to touch the actual pin).

Its super easy to read voltage with a dmm and it's pretty much 100% safe unless you touch 2 pins and then the dmm leads all at the same time haha. Its the same for eps/pcie and wtv other connector you wanna read.

You can also do it off the pc and short the green wire and ground with a paper clip or something thicker then turn it on and read the voltages with your dmm. Only thing you can't do is read amperage or load put on or wtv else can cause a psu to fail. You can even test resistance if you have modular cables.


----------



## MrPerforations

i would have thought that it would ask for an extra to independent voltage for the ram for "some" reasons?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> That is a tremendous amount of power capability.
> 
> The main *24-pin connector can supply 560 watts alone.*
> 
> The 8-pin auxiliary can supply 528 watts.
> 
> Thats 1088 watts
> 
> A further 4-pin auxiliary connector would supply an extra 264 watts.
> 
> In total that equals *1352 watts!*
> 
> GPU's only pull 75 watts from the mobo, two in SLI would draw 150w
> 
> Thats leaving 1202 watts just for the CPU, memory, drives & pumps/fans etc.
> 
> I can't even begin to think of a scenario where a motherboard needs more than 1088 watts (24-pin & 8-pin).
> 
> What could cause a 1352 watt draw (requiring an additional 4-pin) when there is already a 24-pin & 8-pin?
> 
> I am intrigued, lol.


Wrong.

If you take your time to check your PSU spec, you will see which rails the majority of the Power Output go.

Example
http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=c72f40f5-f7c2-4485-84d6-9c2bc900b8eb

Rails exclusive of +12V - max of 120W.

And check the pin assignment on the 24-pin to see if that is capable of 560W.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX

In a 24-pin motherboard pinout, there are only FOUR +12V rails. Compare that to a 6-pin PCIe cable that is rated to 75W - 150W and you get the idea.

Do not assume maximum theoritical Wattage each type of socket is capable of.

God knows what kind of connector they put into the 8-pin and 4-pin EPS sockets. If you are too keen to look, check out the difference between the actual pins on the 8-pin EPS your mobo has and compare those pins to what your GPU has on the PCIe Power.

Hint -
8 Pin EPS uses thin folded pins on the motherboard side.
8-pin PCIe uses solid pins.
Modular PSU sockets have solid pins.

Thin folded pins are easily prone to loose connections that result to incidents like burnt EPS sockets.

Again, if your PSU does'nt come with an Extra 4+4 pin EPS, it's just crap. But you can always convert one of those PCIe cables to an EPS if you want to. Simple job. Not rocket science.


----------



## hotbrass

I'm sure this has been asked and answered many times, but I need clarification. What exactly is the 20 degree temp offset apply to? All sensors or just the CPU? What about the PCH?

So assuming CPU only, I just need to subtract 20 from the readings I am getting, around 50 - 55 idle temp?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gupsterg

Just CPU, on "X", non "X" none.


----------



## mus1mus

TCTL for X chips running on older BIOS.

If you are using a new BIOS, this, somewhat, has been implemented already.

HWInfo shows TCTL and TDie. TDie corresponds to what the latest Ryzen Master shows for temps. While TCTL is TDie+20.

No other temp sensors follow the offset rule.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TCTL for X chips running on older BIOS.
> 
> If you are using a new BIOS, this, somewhat, has been implemented already.
> 
> HWInfo shows TCTL and TDie. TDie corresponds to what the latest Ryzen Master shows for temps. While TCTL is TDie+20.
> 
> No other temp sensors follow the offset rule.


I am running Bios Ver. 1002 on a C6H and getting around 50 - 55 idle temps. So those should be 30 - 35 degrees instead?

It makes a huge difference when setting fan curves.

Thanks!


----------



## AcesAndDueces

Holy #^%# just backed off on my CPU from 4.0 to 3.95 to lower volts and temps a bit. Not sure what I did but I appear to have the magic Voltage/frequency dialed My CB r15 went from 1768 to 1887.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I am running Bios Ver. 1002 on a C6H and getting around 50 - 55 idle temps. So those should be 30 - 35 degrees instead?
> 
> It makes a huge difference when setting fan curves.
> 
> Thanks!


C6H so far has had no tCTL correction for "X" CPU.

On C6H the SIO CPU Sensor is used for fan profiles. In HWiNFO what is shown under ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE IT8665E). This also can have a +5C offset from tCTL, Elmor the Asus MB RD guy posted about it in C6H OC thread.

So even if tDIE (which is not real sensor but tCTL-20C) is say 70C on load, "fan profile" will think CPU is at 90C. And same goes for Ryzen Master, if it show 70C, UEFI thinks it's 90C so increase fans.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> If you take your time to check your PSU spec, you will see which rails the majority of the Power Output go.
> 
> Example
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=c72f40f5-f7c2-4485-84d6-9c2bc900b8eb
> 
> Rails exclusive of +12V - max of 120W.
> 
> And check the pin assignment on the 24-pin to see if that is capable of 560W.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX
> 
> In a 24-pin motherboard pinout, there are only FOUR +12V rails. Compare that to a 6-pin PCIe cable that is rated to 75W - 150W and you get the idea.
> 
> Do not assume maximum theoritical Wattage each type of socket is capable of.
> 
> God knows what kind of connector they put into the 8-pin and 4-pin EPS sockets. If you are too keen to look, check out the difference between the actual pins on the 8-pin EPS your mobo has and compare those pins to what your GPU has on the PCIe Power.
> 
> Hint -
> 8 Pin EPS uses thin folded pins on the motherboard side.
> 8-pin PCIe uses solid pins.
> Modular PSU sockets have solid pins.
> 
> Thin folded pins are easily prone to loose connections that result to incidents like burnt EPS sockets.
> 
> Again, if your PSU does'nt come with an Extra 4+4 pin EPS, it's just crap. But you can always convert one of those PCIe cables to an EPS if you want to. Simple job. Not rocket science.


Looked, it does 70 amps on +12v. Which = 840 watts

I had another look at the 24 pin layout too, but I can't see four +12v. I only see two +12v (which is pins 10 and 11).

1 +3.3v
2 +3.3v
3 GND
4 +5v
5 GND
6 +5v
7 GND
8 PWR_ok
9 +5VSB
10 +12v
11 +12v
12 +3.3v

13 +3.3v
14 -12v
15 GND
16 PS_ON#
17 GND
18 GND
19 GND
20- 5v _(obsolete / reserved)_
21 +5v
22 +5v
23 +5v
24 GND

So if a +12v can only supply 120w, then that means the huge 24-pin can only actually supply about 240 watts to the CPU (as CPU only runs off 12v rail).

Makes more sense now, I wasn't factoring that the CPU only runs off the 12v rail. (I was confusing the output capability of the entire 24-pin cable, with which part of that is actually only used by the CPU).


----------



## hurricane28

Ehm guys?

Can someone confirm this or is this complete hokum from this guy?






It sounds like he knows what he is talking about but i really doubt this can be true to be honest.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> C6H so far has had no tCTL correction for "X" CPU.
> 
> On C6H the SIO CPU Sensor is used for fan profiles. In HWiNFO what is shown under ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO (ITE IT8665E). This also can have a +5C offset from tCTL, Elmor the Asus MB RD guy posted about it in C6H OC thread.
> 
> So even if tDIE (which is not real sensor but tCTL-20C) is say 70C on load, "fan profile" will think CPU is at 90C. And same goes for Ryzen Master, if it show 70C, UEFI thinks it's 90C so increase fans.


Nice info.

Apparently, the K7 uses another CPU sensor for the fans. Weird offset too. TCTL - 35C


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcesAndDueces*
> 
> Holy #^%# just backed off on my CPU from 4.0 to 3.95 to lower volts and temps a bit. Not sure what I did but I appear to have the magic Voltage/frequency dialed My CB r15 went from 1768 to 1887.


I am getting the same results. My CB R15 scores are higher in the 3.9 range. My highest score 1789 was at 3.6 but I haven't been able to duplicate that and that was early in my OC testing and didnt write down my settings. So it just sits at the top of my graph haunting me.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice info.
> 
> Apparently, the K7 uses another CPU sensor for the fans. Weird offset too. TCTL - 35C


NP







. Must be the SIO chip? must be all mobo the SIO chip reads TCTL does it's own "magic" and as it controls fans we see more "magic" LOL.

It's even more confusing than I posted, that was simple version







. See point 2 in this post.


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I am getting the same results. My CB R15 scores are higher in the 3.9 range. My highest score 1789 was at 3.6 but I haven't been able to duplicate that and that was early in my OC testing and didnt write down my settings. So it just sits at the top of my graph haunting me.


Maybe your scores are inflated because of the Windows timer sleep bug?

Happens to me, if you turn on the computer after it entered sleep mode and benchmark on Cinebench, your results will be inflated.

I usually get around 1650-1700 but with the bug I easily see over 1850. The inflated result is definitely NOT reflective of your actual CPU performance.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehm guys?
> 
> Can someone confirm this or is this complete hokum from this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he knows what he is talking about but i really doubt this can be true to be honest.


He's good.

I watch a lot of his stuff.

He usually focuses on GPU VRM's and recently done a VRM breakdown of all the leading 1080 GPU's.

The guys really knows his electronics. Very impressive knowledge.

I agree with him. 6+2 phase on the most expensive board is daylight robbery. By comparison the ASUS Crosshair is 10+2 phase. With insanely high quality components.

The ASrock board is a trumendous 16 phase design, still features 60 amp chokes, dual-stack mosfets and Nichicon 12k capacitors.

If you ever want to do LN2/ Dry Ice I would stay clear of MSI's 6+2 board. The fact "Gamers Nexus" even named the video "overpriced VRM" says it all anyway, lol.

If you don't plan on overclocking heavily, you'll be absolutely fine though. The VRM is about the same size as one used on a 250 watt GPU. So you still have room to play, it just won't run as cool as the others. And won't set records on LN2.

MSI were clearly looking for an easy-win due to big variance against "cost" on this one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> lol,
> 
> here's where I got it from:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,review-32338-9.html
> 
> It's quite detailed, if you've got the patience lol.
> 
> What I would like to find out how to do... is how guys test power supplies using volt meters?
> 
> I have a multimeter but don't know what to do with it lol.
> 
> (Saying that, I _can_ use it on my GPU), as it's got pins with readouts you can touch with the multi-meter for physical voltage readings of core, memory, etc.
> (Quite interesting actually; you'd be surprised how well that bad boy sticks to its voltage; i.e. very little variation between min/max under load). The actual voltages are also quite a bit higher than reported in Windows (but no worries because its still consistent right across the entire range).
> 
> Really want to learn how to get a physical reading of whats going into my chip / board (which doesn't have readout pins).
> 
> Its a little feature only EVGA do on their Classy gpu's.
> 
> Unfortunately I think the 1080 Classy was the last ever Classy. There's nothing in EVGA's lineup suggesting a classy this round with 1080 TI. (Anyway sorry for going off-topic there, I know this isn't a GPU thread).
> 
> Anyone put their Ryzen under *chilled* water yet?


You are forgetting many things

The rating for the terminals is one but it is a MAX rating you are forgetting wiring size and length ,connector rating

Trace rating ect ect ect , it goes on

On top of that you are looking at max rating for the plug you need to look at the 12v and the ground ( all grounds are the same ground ) on your psu,

This is a minor basic view of these things
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i would have thought that it would ask for an extra to independent voltage for the ram for "some" reasons?


? I don't understand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehm guys?
> 
> Can someone confirm this or is this complete hokum from this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he knows what he is talking about but i really doubt this can be true to be honest.


The vrms are more then capable and he is another you tube wonder (yay)


----------



## navjack27

I trust buildzoid so I guess I trust that... But isn't it just simple, look at the vrm quality and you should be able to predict OC stability


----------



## nrpeyton

I love how buildzoid (in the MSI X370 XPOWER Titanium video) just said what I already said before I even watched the video -- that Ryzen will _never_ be in a situation where it _really_ needs the extra 4 pin as well! lol


----------



## navjack27

Over kill is nice if implemented well. That's why I've been sold on ASRock for a while. Too bad the x370 version of my current x99 Mobo isn't really ever available, so I'm stuck with the killer SLI/ac, which isn't bad tho


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> He's good.
> 
> I watch a lot of his stuff.
> 
> He usually focuses on GPU VRM's and recently done a VRM breakdown of all the leading 1080 GPU's.
> 
> The guys really knows his electronics. Very impressive knowledge.
> 
> I agree with him. 6+2 phase on the most expensive board is daylight robbery. By comparison the ASUS Crosshair is 10+2 phase. With insanely high quality components.
> 
> The ASrock board is a trumendous 16 phase design, still features 60 amp chokes, dual-stack mosfets and Nichicon 12k capacitors.
> 
> If you ever want to do LN2/ Dry Ice I would stay clear of MSI's 6+2 board. The fact "Gamers Nexus" even named the video "overpriced VRM" says it all anyway, lol.
> 
> If you don't plan on overclocking heavily, you'll be absolutely fine though. The VRM is about the same size as one used on a 250 watt GPU. So you still have room to play, it just won't run as cool as the others. And won't set records on LN2.
> 
> MSI were clearly looking for an easy-win due to big variance against "cost" on this one.


Agreed!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehm guys?
> 
> Can someone confirm this or is this complete hokum from this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he knows what he is talking about but i really doubt this can be true to be honest.


He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.

He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .

I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Maybe your scores are inflated because of the Windows timer sleep bug?
> 
> Happens to me, if you turn on the computer after it entered sleep mode and benchmark on Cinebench, your results will be inflated.
> 
> I usually get around 1650-1700 but with the bug I easily see over 1850. The inflated result is definitely NOT reflective of your actual CPU performance.


I have no idea. I dont know what the sleep bug is or how it works. I disable sleep and hibernate on all my computers so if that is what you are talking about, my sleep is not supposed to be working, and isn't so far. What other issues would cause high scores on CB?


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> He's good.
> 
> I watch a lot of his stuff.
> 
> He usually focuses on GPU VRM's and recently done a VRM breakdown of all the leading 1080 GPU's.
> 
> The guys really knows his electronics. Very impressive knowledge.
> 
> I agree with him. 6+2 phase on the most expensive board is daylight robbery. By comparison the ASUS Crosshair is 10+2 phase. With insanely high quality components.
> 
> The ASrock board is a trumendous 16 phase design, still features 60 amp chokes, dual-stack mosfets and Nichicon 12k capacitors.
> 
> If you ever want to do LN2/ Dry Ice I would stay clear of MSI's 6+2 board. The fact "Gamers Nexus" even named the video "overpriced VRM" says it all anyway, lol.
> 
> If you don't plan on overclocking heavily, you'll be absolutely fine though. The VRM is about the same size as one used on a 250 watt GPU. So you still have room to play, it just won't run as cool as the others. And won't set records on LN2.
> 
> MSI were clearly looking for an easy-win due to big variance against "cost" on this one.


Still using an old ASUS P6T7 myself that has a 16+2 running a X5680 6/12 @ 4.3 on the cheap, Ryzen looks like a good chip as a 8/16, but I'll still be holding off personally awhile.

Picked one up many years ago open box on the EGG for around $299, probably one of the best boards I've owned, after even slapping a few upgrade cards in it.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6T7_WS_SuperComputer/

I used to be an AMD user myself, but even have an old X5650 running @ 3.8 6/12 just for a HTPC in the bedroom on an old P6T deluxe V2.

I'm not running Ryzen down in any way, and had the old hardware around for the builds to begin with, I'm just watching what it will do in the future I suppose and am not going to be an early adopter.

Looks like a very nice chip for new builds these days.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> What could cause a 1352 watt draw (requiring an additional 4-pin) when there is already a 24-pin & 8-pin?
> I am intrigued, lol.


A hypothetical scenario:
In a mild overclock Ryzen pulls 140W and whole computer ~ 299W (some earlier Watts measurements)
C6H is good for LN2 cooled overclocks, so this may get higher amperage at lower volts but power would go up even more.
Now add the GPUs. Each 1080ti is _rated_ to 250W (before it gets overclocked). A mildly OC'ed Ryzen with 2x 1080ti adds up to 800W.
If the upcoming AMD graphics card (Vega?) pulls an estimated 300W and the motherboard allows 3x AMD GPUs we are at 1200W.
Add several (all eight?) SATA storage and you are at 1300W or more.
If you plan on 3 Vegas coming in a few months then get a C6H with all three power plugs connected to get Crossfire in Crosshair, bad pun







. If you go with 1 or 2 Nvidias then X370-Pro would suffice. Other than eight SATA plugs and more power capacity I saw no difference between the two motherboards. Maybe the VRUs run a bit cooler in the C6H.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> ....
> I agree with him. 6+2 phase on the most expensive board is daylight robbery. By comparison the ASUS Crosshair is 10+2 phase. With insanely high quality components.
> 
> The ASrock board is a trumendous 16 phase design, .


Gotta love doublers and phase counts. Make it easy to get confused. The hero is not 10+2 when you're breaking it down as thoroughly as buildzoid does in the video. . Pretty sure it's not even 6+2. Nor is the Taichi 16 phase

It's not the number of phases, Frankly my only complaint about the vrm on that board is the efficiency of the component selection. A lot of us really liked the design. Til we got to 3 components per phase... You know which ones. Small amounts more power going in, to get to the same amount to the cpu is not going to kill the power budget and the board otherwise runs efficiently, or the others it's been compared to do it worse if you use previous power draw results from other reviewers for comparison. . And it definitely deals with any heat generated perfectly fine. That part of the design arguably, (we've argued about it!) works better than competitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.
> 
> He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .
> 
> I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There was the one poster headed north of 110.. 113 last we saw on vrms? Turn on IBT and gives it more volts!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> ....
> I agree with him. 6+2 phase on the most expensive board is daylight robbery. By comparison the ASUS Crosshair is 10+2 phase. With insanely high quality components.
> 
> The ASrock board is a trumendous 16 phase design, .
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love doublers and phase counts. Make it easy to get confused. The hero is not 10+2 when you're breaking it down as thoroughly as buildzoid does in the video. . Pretty sure it's not even 6+2. Nor is the Taichi 16 phase
> 
> It's not the number of phases, Frankly my only complaint about the vrm on that board is the efficiency of the component selection. A lot of us really liked the design. Til we got to 3 components per phase... You know which ones. Small amounts more power going in, to get to the same amount to the cpu is not going to kill the power budget and the board otherwise runs efficiently, or the others it's been compared to do it worse if you use previous power draw results from other reviewers for comparison. . And it definitely deals with any heat generated perfectly fine. That part of the design arguably, (we've argued about it!) works better than competitors.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.
> 
> He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .
> 
> I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was the one poster headed north of 110.. 113 last we saw on vrms? Turn on IBT and gives it more volts!
Click to expand...

lol - no thank you.


----------



## shadowxaero

So I could get 4.0Ghz stable at all unless I neared 1.52v....However after increasing the SOC voltage to 1.225, I am sitting at 4.0Ghz at 1.4375v. Stress testing now. Will try to lower core voltage more if I pass all my stress test.


----------



## Eagle1337

anyone getting a solid 144+ fps in rocket league?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> anyone getting a solid 144+ fps in rocket league?


I think i do if i turn off frame rate target control on my r9 390.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> anyone getting a solid 144+ fps in rocket league?


Lul. I'd say so:


----------



## chew*

32g 14-14-14-34 CH6 4x8g configuration how to...

Ryzen -Mythbusters R5/CH6 edition.


----------



## gupsterg

Well I'm glad I use Win 7 before and going back again.

6x runs of 3.8GHz 3200MHz on Win 7, High Performance Power Plan with min CPU 5% and max 100%, core parking disabled.

So far my test results on Win 10. Gonna start modding core parking to see how it goes, will also use Crimson v16.12.2 WHQL as in Win 7, not that I think v17.4.2 is losing me performance.


----------



## chrisjames61

I almost gave my money to Newegg for a Ryzen rig. I still have the stuff in my cart. I am going to sleep on it. The only thing that stopped me was a 16 Gigabytes of memory cost almost as much as the the cpu or motherboard. Any good memory kits lower than $175 to $200?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I almost gave my money to Newegg for a Ryzen rig. I still have the stuff in my cart. I am going to sleep on it. The only thing that stopped me was a 16 Gigabytes of memory cost almost as much as the the cpu or motherboard. Any good memory kits lower than $175 to $200?


Any of the low latency Trident Z stuff. 14CL 3200 stuff should all be Sammy b die so look for those kits


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.
> 
> He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .
> 
> I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.


I looked at the screenshots you linked, very closely.

To be honest I'm impressed:

222 watts load on the CPU, but your v.core only moved by 8 milli volts (between min and maximum) at that load.

That looks pretty smooth to me.

I'd love to put that board under LN2 to see if it still holds up. (just pure curiosity).

Due to CPU's all being more energy efficient these days, motherboards should really be getting cheaper.
VRM's don't need to be as beefy.

(That 222 watt load was at (I presume) your maximum overclock).

Compare the TDP of the 1800x of 95 watts (or 65 watts of 1700) with 220 watts of the FX-9590.

Then you realise, VRM's only need to be half the size.

Prices we are paying should reflect this; but unfortunately its actually getting worse (more expensive), not cheaper.

Profit margins of these companies must be looking pretty healthy just now. Unfortunately at our cost.

Hopefully that's the point buildzoid (and gamers-nexus) was trying to convey in that video.

It's a good board, just the *price* is unreasonable for a 6+2.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I almost gave my money to Newegg for a Ryzen rig. I still have the stuff in my cart. I am going to sleep on it. The only thing that stopped me was a 16 Gigabytes of memory cost almost as much as the the cpu or motherboard. Any good memory kits lower than $175 to $200?


If you plan to game at 1080p, then i'd recommend 



.


----------



## nrpeyton

Is 3200 as fast as its going to get, or have AMD committed to pushing that further?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you plan to game at 1080p, then i'd recommend
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, about $200. The cost of a nice board or R5 1600.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Yup, about $200. The cost of a nice board or R5 1600.


What board do you have in the cart? you dont necessarily need the fastest.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What board do you have in the cart? you dont necessarily need the fastest.


CHVI HERO.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> CHVI HERO.


You may want to go over this list.


----------



## h2323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehm guys?
> 
> Can someone confirm this or is this complete hokum from this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he knows what he is talking about but i really doubt this can be true to be honest.


billzoid knows his stuff and likes amd


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> He's good.
> 
> I watch a lot of his stuff.
> 
> He usually focuses on GPU VRM's and recently done a VRM breakdown of all the leading 1080 GPU's.
> 
> The guys really knows his electronics. Very impressive knowledge.
> 
> I agree with him. 6+2 phase on the most expensive board is daylight robbery. By comparison the ASUS Crosshair is 10+2 phase. With insanely high quality components.
> 
> The ASrock board is a trumendous 16 phase design, still features 60 amp chokes, dual-stack mosfets and Nichicon 12k capacitors.
> 
> If you ever want to do LN2/ Dry Ice I would stay clear of MSI's 6+2 board. The fact "Gamers Nexus" even named the video "overpriced VRM" says it all anyway, lol.
> 
> If you don't plan on overclocking heavily, you'll be absolutely fine though. The VRM is about the same size as one used on a 250 watt GPU. So you still have room to play, it just won't run as cool as the others. And won't set records on LN2.
> 
> MSI were clearly looking for an easy-win due to big variance against "cost" on this one.


Just to clear this up...

ASUS CH6 is 4+2
Taichi is 6+2
Fatality pro is 6+2
K7 and G5 are 6+2
MSI Xpower is 6+2

In terms of overall power delivery quality: Taichi, F. pro and The CH6 are roughly equivalent (CH6 being the best) > K7=G5 > possibly the biostar GT7? > Xpower


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just to clear this up...
> 
> ASUS CH6 is 4+2
> Taichi is 6+2
> Fatality pro is 6+2
> K7 and G5 are 6+2
> MSI Xpower is 6+2
> 
> In terms of overall power delivery quality: Taichi, F. pro and The CH6 are roughly equivalent (CH6 being the best) > K7=G5 > possibly the biostar GT7? > Xpower


GT7 is also 4+2 running IR35201, its power delivery is working quite well for me.


----------



## chew*

Ryzen - Mythbusters R5/Taichi edition how to 32g dual rank.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Finally pushed a bit further set 3.8ghz and 1.35vcore first attempt and it's stable. Stock cooler too maxing out a 64c. I'm tempted to try for 4ghz but don't wanna be greedy.


----------



## MrPerforations

i got the ram timing down on my ram on the carbon, cheap ram and ram setting to play with. 14.16.16.34 tested fine from the 16.18.18.36.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just to clear this up...
> 
> ASUS CH6 is 4+2
> Taichi is 6+2
> Fatality pro is 6+2
> K7 and G5 are 6+2
> MSI Xpower is 6+2
> 
> In terms of overall power delivery quality: Taichi, F. pro and The CH6 are roughly equivalent (CH6 being the best) > K7=G5 > possibly the biostar GT7? > Xpower


Nope. GT7 is in the first tier. Read up on the components.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8137/biostar-x370gt7-motherboard-review/index3.html

Quote:


> Hot damn! That is an expensive VRM; it uses all International Rectifier control and power stage hardware. It starts off with the fully digital IR35201 working in 6+2 phase mode. Four of the six main phases are routed to four IR3599 doublers, which then output to two IR3555.
> 
> The IR3555 are International Rectifier's second-generation of 60A fully integrated power stages. They are some of the highest rated power stages on the market. I don't know much about the inductors, but the capacitors are rated 5K. The SOC rail gets two PWM channels, which are then routed to two IR3599, and then to four IR3555M


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.
> 
> He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .
> 
> I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the screenshots you linked, very closely.
> 
> To be honest I'm impressed:
> 
> 222 watts load on the CPU, but your v.core only moved by 8 milli volts (between min and maximum) at that load.
> 
> That looks pretty smooth to me.
> 
> I'd love to put that board under LN2 to see if it still holds up. (just pure curiosity).
> 
> Due to CPU's all being more energy efficient these days, motherboards should really be getting cheaper.
> VRM's don't need to be as beefy.
> 
> (That 222 watt load was at (I presume) your maximum overclock).
> 
> Compare the TDP of the 1800x of 95 watts (or 65 watts of 1700) with 220 watts of the FX-9590.
> 
> Then you realise, VRM's only need to be half the size.
> 
> Prices we are paying should reflect this; but unfortunately its actually getting worse (more expensive), not cheaper.
> 
> Profit margins of these companies must be looking pretty healthy just now. Unfortunately at our cost.
> 
> Hopefully that's the point buildzoid (and gamers-nexus) was trying to convey in that video.
> 
> It's a good board, just the *price* is unreasonable for a 6+2.
Click to expand...

I love how cost is now reflected in the vrms, if you think the vrms make the overall cost of the board then .. sure the you tube guy is right (cause everything in the internet is true right? )

There's r and d, which the more complex the board is the more it costs.

There's new tech. The more new stuff it has (ie u2, m.2, leds, knobs, buttons, and features ) the higher the cost.

There's further development costs ( you really think bios updates are free? )

Warranty (yep, we pay for it)

Support.

Ect ect ect. Frankly the vrms are provably one of the cheapest parts to worry about

And again the titanium vrms are plenty good enough


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Nope. GT7 is in the first tier. Read up on the components.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8137/biostar-x370gt7-motherboard-review/index3.html


There are 6 (author says 4) IR 3599 doublers, makes more sense that the board is 4+2, im no expert though. The IR 3555m are 60A, so either way the board is potentially equivalent to the CH6 depending on the quality of the doublers and chokes used. Always liked biostar.

*Nevermind. I thought I remembered the spec sheet for the 35201 allowing for 4+x configuration, but seems it's restricted to 8+0, 7+1, and 6+2. I find it very odd that Biostar didn't double the secondary/SOC phases like every other manf. though.


----------



## MrPerforations

just noticed that if you have cinebench open and then use software to change clock, you can rig your bench mark.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> just noticed that if you have cinebench open and then use software to change clock, you can rig your bench mark.


Yah its called w10 rtc hacking..

Its why w10 = not recognized by ocing leagues


----------



## Meintool

Tried asking in the general AMD forum and was directed here, i know, i dont have a 1700+ but help is greatly appreciated !









I just recently upgraded my 9 year old core i7 920 and oh man does it feel fantastic!!

old system
CPU - 1st gen core i7 920 @3.7ghz
Cooler - Xigmatek Dark knight
MB - Intel DX58SO
Ram - 6gb G.Skill 1600mhz triple channel ddr3 9-9-9-24 1.66v
GPU - XFX radeon HD7770
PSU - Silverstone Decathlon 850w
HDD - 640gb WDC Black

New System
CPU - Ryzen 5 1600 @3.8ghz 1.29v-1.319v
Cooler - Amd Wraith Spire
MB - Asus Prime B350-Plus
Ram - 16gb G.Skill Flare- X 2400mhz Dual channel 16-16-16-39 1.2v
GPU - XFX Radeon RX480 8gb 1320mhz/2120mhz
PSU - Silverstone Decathlon 850w
SSD - Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
HDD - 640gb WDC black

Night and day difference between these two systems, the ryzen system is just...... oh so sweet and the intel system.... well, lets just say i give intel an A++ for longevity, but ADIOS!!! Good Riddance!! Intel will not be missed...

I'm still in the process of getting everything stable and playing with the overclocks, But I do have some questions if anyone is capable of answering them, that'd be great!

#1 - With every single setting in the bios set to auto aka Optimal Defaults, cpu voltage ranges/spikes from 0.4volts to almost 1.5volts, Even with EPU power setting enabled volts still spike to around 1.48volts even at idle.. i can run 3.9ghz while keeping every voltage set to auto, sure the temps do not reach over 60ºc EVER!!! but the high voltage just ..... well, I dont like it...

My current solution is to run at 3.8ghz with a slight voltage offset of +.05000 this makes my voltage range from 0.4v to 1.297volts with some spikes hitting 1.306volts I do not know why the voltages spike so high and so often with everything set to amd's default settings, but if the voltages are legit(reported by 4 different pieces of software including the bios) then does that mean even with everything set to auto my warranty is being voided by these voltages?!?!?! How can i keep everything at factory default settings while preventing the cpu from hitting almost 1.5volts?

#2 - I also have some issues understanding what some of the bios settings are and what the optimal settings for them should be since i am trying to keep my cpu at around 3.8-3.9ghz stable 24/7. my previous intel board was very difficult to overclock, this one seems easier but has a lot more settings any advice on these settings would be great!

VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control -Optimized/extreme
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency 200khz-350khz
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration - auto,regular, medium, high, extreme
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration - auto, regular, high, extreme
What is SOC? I've heard increasing it's voltage can increase stability?

#3 - On my previous 1st gen i7, it took me months to get my 1600mhz rated ram to actually run at 1600mhz but once i finally did, i was able to overclock my 1600mhz ram to almost 1800mhz though i never really kept it there for long. With this new ryzen system, the 2400mhz rated ram runs at 2400mhz right out of the box, even without the memory profile, but any type of increase in memory speed will not post, anyone have suggestions on how to maybe get my 2400mhz ram to run at 2666mhz? or do we not think this is going to be possible at all, ever on a ryzen system?

thanks guys!!

P.s
just for reference, at my current 3.85ghz overclock, cpu sits at 63.13watts @ load and about 13watts @ idle, Idle temps are 32ºC, load temps are 62ºC cpu-z bench scores are 2292 single thread and 14722 multithread, scores higher than every intel reference listed in cpu-z including the 6950x


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Finally pushed a bit further set 3.8ghz and 1.35vcore first attempt and it's stable. Stock cooler too maxing out a 64c. I'm tempted to try for 4ghz but don't wanna be greedy.


Prepare to settle in for a 3.9, 4.0 can be hit on stock cooler but depends on alot of things including lottery, 3.9 is generally "fast" enough


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> That is weird. I always set mine to 1.35v and forget it, regardless of clockspeed. Different board though.
> Do you set RAM speed and timings at the same time? Also, have you tried Ryzen Master for setting your memory speeds/timings?


Nope im not familiar with timings. I just leave the timings default as well as the voltages at 1.35. Only things i changed is the ram speed in bios


----------



## Dimaggio1103

what the absolute temp limit for ryzen? just hit 70c in a long gaming session so a bit concerned.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meintool*
> 
> Tried asking in the general AMD forum and was directed here, i know, i dont have a 1700+ but help is greatly appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently upgraded my 9 year old core i7 920 and oh man does it feel fantastic!!
> 
> old system
> CPU - 1st gen core i7 920 @3.7ghz
> Cooler - Xigmatek Dark knight
> MB - Intel DX58SO
> Ram - 6gb G.Skill 1600mhz triple channel ddr3 9-9-9-24 1.66v
> GPU - XFX radeon HD7770
> PSU - Silverstone Decathlon 850w
> HDD - 640gb WDC Black
> 
> New System
> CPU - Ryzen 5 1600 @3.8ghz 1.29v-1.319v
> Cooler - Amd Wraith Spire
> MB - Asus Prime B350-Plus
> Ram - 16gb G.Skill Flare- X 2400mhz Dual channel 16-16-16-39 1.2v
> GPU - XFX Radeon RX480 8gb 1320mhz/2120mhz
> PSU - Silverstone Decathlon 850w
> SSD - Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
> HDD - 640gb WDC black
> 
> Night and day difference between these two systems, the ryzen system is just...... oh so sweet and the intel system.... well, lets just say i give intel an A++ for longevity, but ADIOS!!! Good Riddance!! Intel will not be missed...
> 
> I'm still in the process of getting everything stable and playing with the overclocks, But I do have some questions if anyone is capable of answering them, that'd be great!
> 
> #1 - With every single setting in the bios set to auto aka Optimal Defaults, cpu voltage ranges/spikes from 0.4volts to almost 1.5volts, Even with EPU power setting enabled volts still spike to around 1.48volts even at idle.. i can run 3.9ghz while keeping every voltage set to auto, sure the temps do not reach over 60ºc EVER!!! but the high voltage just ..... well, I dont like it...
> 
> My current solution is to run at 3.8ghz with a slight voltage offset of +.05000 this makes my voltage range from 0.4v to 1.297volts with some spikes hitting 1.306volts I do not know why the voltages spike so high and so often with everything set to amd's default settings, but if the voltages are legit(reported by 4 different pieces of software including the bios) then does that mean even with everything set to auto my warranty is being voided by these voltages?!?!?! How can i keep everything at factory default settings while preventing the cpu from hitting almost 1.5volts?
> 
> #2 - I also have some issues understanding what some of the bios settings are and what the optimal settings for them should be since i am trying to keep my cpu at around 3.8-3.9ghz stable 24/7. my previous intel board was very difficult to overclock, this one seems easier but has a lot more settings any advice on these settings would be great!
> 
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control -Optimized/extreme
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency 200khz-350khz
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration - auto,regular, medium, high, extreme
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration - auto, regular, high, extreme
> What is SOC? I've heard increasing it's voltage can increase stability?
> 
> #3 - On my previous 1st gen i7, it took me months to get my 1600mhz rated ram to actually run at 1600mhz but once i finally did, i was able to overclock my 1600mhz ram to almost 1800mhz though i never really kept it there for long. With this new ryzen system, the 2400mhz rated ram runs at 2400mhz right out of the box, even without the memory profile, but any type of increase in memory speed will not post, anyone have suggestions on how to maybe get my 2400mhz ram to run at 2666mhz? or do we not think this is going to be possible at all, ever on a ryzen system?
> 
> thanks guys!!
> 
> P.s
> just for reference, at my current 3.85ghz overclock, cpu sits at 63.13watts @ load and about 13watts @ idle, Idle temps are 32ºC, load temps are 62ºC cpu-z bench scores are 2292 single thread and 14722 multithread, scores higher than every intel reference listed in cpu-z including the 6950x


1 yes you are fine, and will not void warranties

3 possible but i suck at ram ocs sorry :/


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I almost gave my money to Newegg for a Ryzen rig. I still have the stuff in my cart. I am going to sleep on it. The only thing that stopped me was a 16 Gigabytes of memory cost almost as much as the the cpu or motherboard. Any good memory kits lower than $175 to $200?


Settle for 2933 for now and wait for ultimate realization in May. A 16 GB kit of Corsair Vengeance LPX CAS 16 3200 will only set you back $128. I am sure they will reach their 3200 spec in May.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Settle for 2933 for now and wait for ultimate realization in May. A 16 GB kit of Corsair Vengeance LPX CAS 16 3200 will only set you back $128. I am sure they will reach their 3200 spec in May.


I can vouche for that ram its what saved my rig


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meintool*
> 
> Tried asking in the general AMD forum and was directed here, i know, i dont have a 1700+ but help is greatly appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently upgraded my 9 year old core i7 920 and oh man does it feel fantastic!!
> 
> old system
> CPU - 1st gen core i7 920 @3.7ghz
> Cooler - Xigmatek Dark knight
> MB - Intel DX58SO
> Ram - 6gb G.Skill 1600mhz triple channel ddr3 9-9-9-24 1.66v
> GPU - XFX radeon HD7770
> PSU - Silverstone Decathlon 850w
> HDD - 640gb WDC Black
> 
> New System
> CPU - Ryzen 5 1600 @3.8ghz 1.29v-1.319v
> Cooler - Amd Wraith Spire
> MB - Asus Prime B350-Plus
> Ram - 16gb G.Skill Flare- X 2400mhz Dual channel 16-16-16-39 1.2v
> GPU - XFX Radeon RX480 8gb 1320mhz/2120mhz
> PSU - Silverstone Decathlon 850w
> SSD - Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
> HDD - 640gb WDC black
> 
> Night and day difference between these two systems, the ryzen system is just...... oh so sweet and the intel system.... well, lets just say i give intel an A++ for longevity, but ADIOS!!! Good Riddance!! Intel will not be missed...
> 
> I'm still in the process of getting everything stable and playing with the overclocks, But I do have some questions if anyone is capable of answering them, that'd be great!
> 
> #1 - With every single setting in the bios set to auto aka Optimal Defaults, cpu voltage ranges/spikes from 0.4volts to almost 1.5volts, Even with EPU power setting enabled volts still spike to around 1.48volts even at idle.. i can run 3.9ghz while keeping every voltage set to auto, sure the temps do not reach over 60ºc EVER!!! but the high voltage just ..... well, I dont like it...
> 
> My current solution is to run at 3.8ghz with a slight voltage offset of +.05000 this makes my voltage range from 0.4v to 1.297volts with some spikes hitting 1.306volts I do not know why the voltages spike so high and so often with everything set to amd's default settings, but if the voltages are legit(reported by 4 different pieces of software including the bios) then does that mean even with everything set to auto my warranty is being voided by these voltages?!?!?! How can i keep everything at factory default settings while preventing the cpu from hitting almost 1.5volts?
> 
> #2 - I also have some issues understanding what some of the bios settings are and what the optimal settings for them should be since i am trying to keep my cpu at around 3.8-3.9ghz stable 24/7. my previous intel board was very difficult to overclock, this one seems easier but has a lot more settings any advice on these settings would be great!
> 
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control -Optimized/extreme
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency 200khz-350khz
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration - auto,regular, medium, high, extreme
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration - auto, regular, high, extreme
> What is SOC? I've heard increasing it's voltage can increase stability?
> 
> #3 - On my previous 1st gen i7, it took me months to get my 1600mhz rated ram to actually run at 1600mhz but once i finally did, i was able to overclock my 1600mhz ram to almost 1800mhz though i never really kept it there for long. With this new ryzen system, the 2400mhz rated ram runs at 2400mhz right out of the box, even without the memory profile, but any type of increase in memory speed will not post, anyone have suggestions on how to maybe get my 2400mhz ram to run at 2666mhz? or do we not think this is going to be possible at all, ever on a ryzen system?
> 
> thanks guys!!


At stock xfr is still enabled. It will turbo one core up, pushing vcore considerably higher. 1.5+ is possible but usually briefly on light loads. If it were all cores that would be different. What are you measuring with?

As for your voltages when overclocking. 1.306 is not high for ryzen. It'd actually be pretty decent at 3.8 and amazing at 3.9. Also doubtful of real stability . What are you stability testing it with?

Your ram will probably run faster., the part number it was sold with should be F4-xx00... (where x is a 2 digit number ) The full number could be tracked back to a product page where actual top speed and timings would be found.. Or it could be on the packaging.

As for the others

cpu load line calibration is a feature to compensate for droop, a tendancy for cpu voltage to drop under load. It helps keep those lows from happening and making your system unstable.

SoC is system on a chip. It refers to among other things native usb control, pcie lanes, memory controller and eventually , integrated graphics. It has a small role at present
soc llc would be the same calibration that we want for cpu's.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> what the absolute temp limit for ryzen? just hit 70c in a long gaming session so a bit concerned.


95 tctl non X chips.
95 tdie X chips.

And long game, NO blue screen!









You know we could have talked you through troubleshooting your neighborhood power grid. honest!


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ryzen - Mythbusters R5/Taichi edition how to 32g dual rank.


Hi Chew,
liked the content of your vid but couldn't see any of the stuff you put in the bios and couldn't follow any of the benches in windws. You haveany screenshots of your settings ? That'll be great I'd like to play around with them
I'm running a 1700 on taichi with 4.1ghz with 1.418V but still troubles with RAM (currently with 3200 18-12-12-12-34, 2x16GB gskill CL14)


----------



## Gadfly

What is the thermal shut down temp on these CPU's? I know the CPU will throttle if Tctrl shows over 95'C unless the core ratio exceeds 36 (1800x), but at what temp does it shut down sub 36 core ratio?


----------



## Gadfly

Thought I would join the thread...

Some of my validations to date:

https://valid.x86.fr/a5eexw

https://valid.x86.fr/q0n4fa

https://valid.x86.fr/alj9hi

https://valid.x86.fr/gs4kk6


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> What is the thermal shut down temp on these CPU's? I know the CPU will throttle if Tctrl shows over 95'C unless the core ratio exceeds 36 (1800x), but at what temp does it shut down sub 36 core ratio?


One user who was actively trying found shutdowns at ~115 tctl
Another with malfunctioning cooling ~113

Since tctl is not a single sensor and as best we can tell just a group of sensors placed near important parts of the chip there are undoubtedly places far hotter.

2 is a horribly small sample size but if shutdown is part of built in thermal protection then it's fine. and both those chips are still running ok as far as their owners can tell.
The hotter one is still being pushed. For science!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 95 tctl non X chips.
> 95 tdie X chips.
> 
> And long game, NO blue screen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know we could have talked you through troubleshooting your neighborhood power grid. honest!


Haha I bet. I just got impatient and wanted to take a shotgun to the problem. Plus the new mobo ads to my white and black theme. Thanks for helping really appreciate it.

To the other poster when I look at thetemp monitor it just says package. so whats the safe temp there?


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> One user who was actively trying found shutdowns at ~115 tctl
> Another with malfunctioning cooling ~113
> 
> Since tctl is not a single sensor and as best we can tell just a group of sensors placed near important parts of the chip there are undoubtedly places far hotter.
> 
> 2 is a horribly small sample size but if shutdown is part of built in thermal protection then it's fine. and both those chips are still running ok as far as their owners can tell.
> The hotter one is still being pushed. For science!


If I modify the PLL voltage to get a higher BCLK, it artificially raises the tctl. I start to throttle at 95'C tctl, and see thermal shut down at 100'C tctl; now keep in mind the CPU is really running at around 65'C.. so it is pretty frustrating, and the only thing keeping me from running 3600+ DRAM.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> Hi Chew,
> liked the content of your vid but couldn't see any of the stuff you put in the bios and couldn't follow any of the benches in windws. You haveany screenshots of your settings ? That'll be great I'd like to play around with them
> I'm running a 1700 on taichi with 4.1ghz with 1.418V but still troubles with RAM (currently with 3200 18-12-12-12-34, 2x16GB gskill CL14)


Give me a day i will post up bios screenshots. That bios is harder to video it seems with its color scheme...

More important than anything is the procedure...least important is my voltages. My hardware = different than your hardware.


----------



## MrMajestyk

I know hence why I liked your vid on touching on some areas I haven't had any clue about but you are also fast in navigating through the bios









I'll "patiently" wait one day - thanks !


----------



## Gadfly

Just got my memory a little more stable 3200 12-12-12-12-28



http://valid.x86.fr/7wr3k0


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> If I modify the PLL voltage to get a higher BCLK, it artificially raises the tctl. I start to throttle at 95'C tctl, and see thermal shut down at 100'C tctl; now keep in mind the CPU is really running at around 65'C.. so it is pretty frustrating, and the only thing keeping me from running 3600+ DRAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Just got my memory a little more stable 3200 12-12-12-12-28
> 
> 3200_12.jpg 633k .jpg file
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7wr3k0


@chew* might have an idea or two how you get that 1800x and crosshair to let you hit 3600.

I wonder if 1700's are having a similar problem when pll is changed.


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Just got my memory a little more stable 3200 12-12-12-12-28
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7wr3k0


nice, how did you do that ? but your cpuz seems not to reflect that bump in memory speed ? but cinebench seems to do though (nice score)
Once I tightend the ras to cas values I saw a good jump in Cinebench (1821) and cpuz though cas latency is 18 and I can't get it run with 16 no matter what I try, forget 14...

see mine with a 1700

http://valid.x86.fr/wd2pky


----------



## chew*

His first problem is raising pll to hit higher bus.

His second problem is using pll at all to hit 3600 pll is used for over 149 ref clock.......

3600 is easy if the ram is decent....if not back off the timings......

Overclocking though I really don't help people to much going way beyond what is realistic 24/7

3600 is not realistic...its benching speeds for the time being.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> His first problem is raising pll to hit higher bus.
> 
> His second problem is using pll at all to hit 3600 pll is used for over 149 ref clock.......
> 
> 3600 is easy if the ram is decent....if not back off the timings......
> 
> Overclocking though I really don't help people to much going way beyond what is realistic 24/7
> 
> 3600 is not realistic...its benching speeds for the time being.


I will back off the pll and try again.

I have no issues booting 3600 with a few diffrent straps with good timings (14-14-14-14-32), the lower straps appear to give better sub timings though...

I will post some results tommorow.

I agree on the 24/7 comment. For right now it appears my best 24/7 is 40x 100 @ 1.34v and 3200 12-12-12-12-28 @1.4v


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I will back off the pll and try again.
> 
> I have no issues booting 3600 with a few diffrent straps with good timings (14-14-14-14-32), the lower straps appear to give better sub timings though...
> 
> I will post some results tommorow.
> 
> I agree on the 24/7 comment. For right now it appears my best 24/7 is 40x 100 @ 1.34v and 3200 12-12-12-12-28 @1.4v


Back off on it more than stock for over 149.....

Undervolt not overvolt. Be warned your temps will go haywire...down with less up with more..


----------



## bluej511

Preliminary report since i got it running at 3200mhz (somewhat lol)

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200mhz hp

*Grid Autosport*

Min 86.98 / 69.90 / 82.35 / 82.733 / 87.43
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / 107.15 / 107.68 / 111.19
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / 139.34 / 142.75 / 144.63

Will give Rise of the Tomb Raider a go now and see what i come up with. Glad to see theres a jump between 2933 and 3200mhz, gave a nice boost all the way around for grid (i play it capped at 74fps anyways but wtv, testing for you guys. This is strictly a ram speed upgrade and from w10a to w10c.

This benchmark is SO inconsistent lol.

*Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)*

Mountain Peak
Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28
Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64
Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07

Syria
Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46
Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00
Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19

Geothermal Valley
Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68
Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03
Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29
Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81

And for those interested in firestrike.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12356866/fs/12094988

Ok so Far Cry Primal absolutely needs a good patch.

[email protected]/1700x/[email protected]/2933 (hp)/balanced/3200

Min 64.00 / 52.00 / 55.00 / 61.00 / 60.00 / 62.00
Avg 73.00 / 69.00 / 70.00 / 72.00 / 71.00 / 71.00
Max 82.00 / 80.00 / 80.00 / 81.00 / 80.00 / 80.00


----------



## Blinky7

Has there been any consencus after a month and a half, if the 1700X models are better binned than the 1700 ones?
Because stores in europe tend to offer deals for the 1700X only , that brind it close to the 1700 price, but remains a bit more expensive and I'd like to get the Wraith cooler too from the 1700 if there is no change in OCability


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I love how cost is now reflected in the vrms, if you think the vrms make the overall cost of the board then .. sure the you tube guy is right (cause everything in the internet is true right? )
> 
> There's r and d, which the more complex the board is the more it costs.
> 
> There's new tech. The more new stuff it has (ie u2, m.2, leds, knobs, buttons, and features ) the higher the cost.
> 
> There's further development costs ( you really think bios updates are free? )
> 
> Warranty (yep, we pay for it)
> 
> Support.
> 
> Ect ect ect. Frankly the vrms are provably one of the cheapest parts to worry about
> 
> And again the titanium vrms are plenty good enough


Okay, you do make very good point.

I have an idea though, will look it over after work. Only on lunch break just now.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Back off on it more than stock for over 149.....
> 
> Undervolt not overvolt. Be warned your temps will go haywire...down with less up with more..


Been following this thread for a while - I'm really curious about you saying 'undervolt not overvolt' - could you be more specific about what you mean?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehm guys?
> 
> Can someone confirm this or is this complete hokum from this guy?
> 
> It sounds like he knows what he is talking about but i really doubt this can be true to be honest.


Someone already mentioned this; but yes, buildzoid knows what he is talking about and what he says about the XPOWER board is accurate.
The main points of his review on the Titanium were as follows:

The VRM's are underwhelming, though not limiting. For the price, they could have been better.
The lack of adjustable baseclock is a real disappointment
The x16, x8, x8 PCIe configuration is really nice for 3-way XFire and including the 6pin PCIe power on board is nice though not typically useful
Conclusion? The price tag seems awfully high for what you're getting, especially when compared to other motherboards out.

Owning this board, I can say that the biggest disappointment for me was the lack of baseclock. I can't understand why they left that out.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Will give Rise of the Tomb Raider a go now and see what i come up with. Glad to see theres a jump between 2933 and 3200mhz, gave a nice boost all the way around for grid (i play it capped at 74fps anyways but wtv, testing for you guys. This is strictly a ram speed upgrade and from w10a to w10c.
> 
> This benchmark is SO inconsistent lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12)*
> 
> Mountain Peak
> Min 47.58 / 45.76 / 48.81 / 46.20 / 49.28
> Avg 84.44 / 68.61 / 84.60 / 82.99 / 83.64
> Max 126.17 / 119.18 / 138.08 / 145.87 / 141.07
> 
> Syria
> Min 18.75 / 37.06 / 35.25 / 32.07 / 30.46
> Avg 64.71 / 71.00 / 64.55 / 64.98 / 64.00
> Max 77.93 / 97.79 / 82.97 / 91.23 / 85.19
> 
> Geothermal Valley
> Min 34.96 / 30.33 / 41.99 / 42.41 / 41.68
> Avg 58.27 / 63.29 / 58.64 / 58.79 / 58.03
> Max 79.48 / 79.69 / 73.78 / 74.90 / 73.29
> Overall 69.38 / 67.43 / 69.54 / 69.14 / 68.81


3DM FS is very inconsistent on R7/X370 with W10 IMO







. Full clean install of W10C with just AMD AM4 drivers / Crimson drivers and only SW yet installed is 3DM13.

I did 1x runs of each PowerPlan defaults: Balanced, High Performance, Ryzen. Then 1x each of HP & Ryzen with min CPU state as 5%, so down clocking was as Balanced. Next I did 3x runs each for:-

i) Balanced with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
ii) High Performance with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
iii) Ryzen with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs

Will be posting links, etc in my thread ASAP. I know I'll be using W7 like I did before on R7/X370 and i5/Z97. The thing that gets me is:-

i) i5/Z97 with W10 when I did 250+ benches on Fury X I saw none of the inconsistencies that R7/X370 has.

ii) I do not believe there is no issue with W10 on Ryzen as AMD say.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 3DM FS is very inconsistent on R7/X370 with W10 IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Full clean install of W10C with just AMD AM4 drivers / Crimson drivers and only SW yet installed is 3DM13.
> 
> I did 1x runs of each PowerPlan defaults: Balanced, High Performance, Ryzen. Then 1x each of HP & Ryzen with min CPU state as 5%, so down clocking was as Balanced. Next I did 3x runs each for:-
> 
> i) Balanced with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
> ii) High Performance with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
> iii) Ryzen with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
> 
> Will be posting links, etc in my thread ASAP. I know I'll be using W7 like I did before on R7/X370 and i5/Z97. The thing that gets me is:-
> 
> i) i5/Z97 with W10 when I did 250+ benches on Fury X I saw none of the inconsistencies that R7/X370 has.
> 
> ii) I do not believe there is no issue with W10 on Ryzen as AMD say.


Seems like Rise of the Tomb Raider is as well. But Grid Autosport being an old game and seeing this much improvement is fantastic. I had to rollback drivers though at 17.4.2 just does not play well with freesync, in BF1 or Mechanic Simulator its just all over the place, works one sec doesnt the next. I'm back to 14.3.1 now.


----------



## gupsterg

I can do runs on W7 with 3DM13 with and without FreeSync and they will be the same. FreeSync enabled = more inconsistency on W10 with 3DM13







, so it is off in driver/monitor settings, using 144Hz. I have tried latest driver and also the one I regard the best for benching v16.12.2 WHQL, as used in my 250+ bench thread.


----------



## Despoiler

For all your GT7 owners, Biostar has a new official BIOS (412) posted on their Taiwan site. On 407 and all previous BIOS I had my RAM @ 3200. This new BIOS looks to have regressed for memory speed. I didn't have time to do any tweaking before work, but 3200 on the same settings wouldn't POST. I'm going to play more when I get home.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 3DM FS is very inconsistent on R7/X370 with W10 IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Full clean install of W10C with just AMD AM4 drivers / Crimson drivers and only SW yet installed is 3DM13.
> 
> I did 1x runs of each PowerPlan defaults: Balanced, High Performance, Ryzen. Then 1x each of HP & Ryzen with min CPU state as 5%, so down clocking was as Balanced. Next I did 3x runs each for:-
> 
> i) Balanced with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
> ii) High Performance with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
> iii) Ryzen with Core Parking 25%, 50% 100% = 9 runs
> 
> Will be posting links, etc in my thread ASAP. I know I'll be using W7 like I did before on R7/X370 and i5/Z97. The thing that gets me is:-
> 
> i) i5/Z97 with W10 when I did 250+ benches on Fury X I saw none of the inconsistencies that R7/X370 has.
> 
> ii) I do not believe there is no issue with W10 on Ryzen as AMD say.


What about Ryzen with Core Parking 90%? I ask because that is the default and AMD has stated it will build that power plan into its chipset drivers. So many people will leave it at the default 90%.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> For all your GT7 owners, Biostar has a new official BIOS (412) posted on their Taiwan site. On 407 and all previous BIOS I had my RAM @ 3200. This new BIOS looks to have regressed for memory speed. I didn't have time to do any tweaking before work, but 3200 on the same settings wouldn't POST. I'm going to play more when I get home.


What RAM are you running and what settings did you use to get it there? When you set to 3200 now are you boot looping? I would assume that the new 412 is probably just the 408 with minor changes. Im anxious to give it a go after work.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> What RAM are you running and what settings did you use to get it there? When you set to 3200 now are you boot looping? I would assume that the new 412 is probably just the 408 with minor changes. Im anxious to give it a go after work.


It's in my rig profile. G.Skill Tridentz Samsung b die 3200 14-14-14-34. Previously I could run it @ rated timings with the occasional cold boot POST failure. Slackening the timings to 16-16-16-16-36 was 100% stable. With 412 16-16-16-16-36 I boot loop until the BIOS settings revert. I was still using 1v on the SoC. I'm going to try going up a bit to see if it stabilizes. I also can try to run a slightly more DDR voltage.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while - I'm really curious about you saying 'undervolt not overvolt' - could you be more specific about what you mean?


if you use the auto overclock in bios to oc your cpu, on mine it gives you a 1.45v and 3400mhz, if you manual it, 1.28v and 3750mhz is possible.
lower for more.









Despoiler, have you tried 14.16.16.34-36 timings yet?

my ram managed that with .05v. and its 3200mhz


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What about Ryzen with Core Parking 90%? I ask because that is the default and AMD has stated it will build that power plan into its chipset drivers. So many people will leave it at the default 90%.


Ryzen PP min CPU state is 90%, CP: 100%.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Pants IMO Ryzen PP at it's defaults.

All 3 plans defaults 1x run each. Results 3 & 5 have min CPU 5% mod only.

Then I went default Balanced with CP 100% 50% 25% 1x run each. Now as other members seem to have posted Balanced 50% was good for them and comparing to 3x Win 7 runs I was missing ~1000 marks. Win 7 HP with min CPU 5% so down clocking occur with CP: 100% (ie disabled).

I disabled FreeSync in driver and monitor, Balanced with CP: 50% got me near Win 7 performance.

High Performance with min CPU 5% and CP: 25% 50% 100%.

Ryzen with min CPU 5% and CP: 25% 50% 100%.

Windows 7 Pro High Performance with min CPU 5% and CP: 100% is consistently good and benches better, 6x runs.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ryzen PP min CPU state is 90%, CP: 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants IMO Ryzen PP at it's defaults.
> 
> All 3 plans defaults 1x run each. Results 3 & 5 have min CPU 5% mod only.
> 
> Then I went default Balanced with CP 100% 50% 25% 1x run each. Now as other members seem to have posted Balanced 50% was good for them and comparing to 3x Win 7 runs I was missing ~1000 marks. Win 7 HP with min CPU 5% so down clocking occur with CP: 100% (ie disabled).
> 
> I disabled FreeSync in driver and monitor, Balanced with CP: 50% got me near Win 7 performance.
> 
> High Performance with min CPU 5% and CP: 25% 50% 100%.
> 
> Ryzen with min CPU 5% and CP: 25% 50% 100%.
> 
> Windows 7 Pro High Performance with min CPU 5% and CP: 100% is consistently good and benches better, 6x runs.


Awesome data!

What will you be sticking with as 24/7?


----------



## MrPerforations

it not my final conclusion but the ryzen balance power plan seemed to give me a few (2-3) Gflops more in ibt at stock.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Awesome data!
> 
> What will you be sticking with as 24/7?


NP







.

Win7







.

If you mean what in W10 no idea yet, gonna do some other benches/FPS of games.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> Hi Chew,
> liked the content of your vid but couldn't see any of the stuff you put in the bios and couldn't follow any of the benches in windws. You haveany screenshots of your settings ? That'll be great I'd like to play around with them
> I'm running a 1700 on taichi with 4.1ghz with 1.418V but still troubles with RAM (currently with 3200 18-12-12-12-34, 2x16GB gskill CL14)


Settings and procedure posted along with some prime 95 where the video left off after bumping my vddp.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi&p=5257506&viewfull=1#post5257506


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just to clear this up...
> 
> ASUS CH6 is 4+2
> Taichi is 6+2
> Fatality pro is 6+2
> K7 and G5 are 6+2
> MSI Xpower is 6+2
> 
> In terms of overall power delivery quality: Taichi, F. pro and The CH6 are roughly equivalent (CH6 being the best) > K7=G5 > possibly the biostar GT7? > Xpower


According to Billzoid the Taichi board is the best am4 board available right now haha. On a side note he found some interesting things with LLC on the Taichi board.

Apparently LLC2 well all the LLC above 5 heavily overvolt the CPU to absurd voltages. So much as to say anything above LLC5 are unusable.

He also notes software is not outputting the correct voltage or amps the VRMs are feeding the chip and is off by some 40%.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> According to Billzoid the Taichi board is the best am4 board available right now haha. On a side note he found some interesting things with LLC on the Taichi board.
> 
> Apparently LLC2 well all the LLC above 5 heavily overvolt the CPU to absurd voltages. So much as to say anything above LLC5 are unusable.
> 
> He also notes software is not outputting the correct voltage or amps the VRMs are feeding the chip and is off by some 40%.


He is wrong and measuring incorrect location.

Design only makes up 25% of any boards abilities...

All boards are innaccurate and anyone who trusts software is lol


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> He is wrong and measuring incorrectly.


Well I personally can verify that hwinfo does not report the correct wattage. So is it that far fetched to say it may be reporting the wrong voltages and amps?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Well I personally can verify that hwinfo does not report the correct wattage. So is it that far fetched to say it may be reporting the wrong voltages and amps?


all boards are reporting mythical unicorn data currently.


----------



## variant

Anyone overclocking with a Noctua NH-U12S? I am a little worried the NH-D15 won't fit with the Taichi motherboard and Flare X RAM.


----------



## chew*

Just some fyi. According to electrical engineers employed god knows how many years....

Measure closest to cpu. In this case socket.

While i find his info interesting...

Teenager vs employed for years electrical engineers?

I'm gonna go with engineers


----------



## Meintool

measuring with asus ai suite 3, hwmonitor, cpu-z. I run tests with cpu-z, intel burnin test, passmark performance test, as well as all of the applications i normally use. it seemed to work fine for my core i7 for 8 years, i don't see that changing just because ryzen should it?

as for the Ram, I purchased the G.Skill Flare-x 2400mhz kit, it runs at 2400 mhz without issues by default without using xmp. I'm just wondering if anyone has had luck overclocking ram on this kind of system past it's rated speeds

I've been running at 3.85ghz for the past 3 days without the voltage spiking higher than 1.31volts average/nominal voltage is 1.27-1.29volts its running very well and very cool 42-63watts under load and 12-17watts at idle..


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Just some fyi. According to electrical engineers employed god knows how many years....
> 
> Measure closest to cpu. In this case socket.
> 
> While i find his info interesting...
> 
> Teenager vs employed for years electrical engineers?
> 
> I'm gonna go with engineers


I dont think people wanna get a DMM out and measure points, where I've gotten mine out and the loaded results are much different vs software, idle is on the money.

Made these notes 3 weeks ago regarding the GT7
Quote:


> Test 1
> IDLE
> Software Set - 1.220
> CPU-z - 1.221
> HWiNFO - 1.221
> DMM - 1.251
> 
> LOAD
> CPU-z - 1.232
> HWiNFO - 1.232
> DMM - 1.320
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Test 2
> IDLE
> Software set - 1.214
> CPU-z - 1.221
> HWiNFO - 1.221
> DMM - 1.243
> 
> LOAD
> CPU-z - 1.232
> HWiNFO - 1.232
> DMM - 1.314
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Test 3
> IDLE
> Software Set - 1.208
> CPU-z - 1.210
> HWiNFO - 1.210
> DMM - 1.238
> 
> LOAD
> CPU-z - 1.221
> HWiNFO - 1.221
> DMM - 1.307


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I dont think people wanna get a DMM out and measure points, where I've gotten mine out and the loaded results are much different vs software, idle is on the money.
> 
> Made these notes 3 weeks ago regarding the GT7


Those discrepancies under load are rather large lol. Looks like someone with 1.35v set with a high LLC could easily be around 1.45v.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Those discrepancies under load are rather large lol. Looks like someone with 1.35v set with a high LLC could easily be around 1.45v.


Unless I start measuring at the MLCC's, I was using PINS near the socket for delivery to the CPU. LLC was Auto also at the time, older BIOS. It got better with the recent BIOS that Biostar has released.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Unless I start measuring at the MLCC's, I was using PINS near the socket for delivery to the CPU. LLC was Auto also at the time, older BIOS. It got better with the recent BIOS that Biostar has released.


Measure directly behind socket or pad behind socket if there is one.

Caps were far higher....which is where build zoid measured...

You really only need one person to measure correctly...

Unless a board is defective all boards of that model should measure within .002 of each [email protected] identical vcore/pwm/llc settings.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Unless I start measuring at the MLCC's, I was using PINS near the socket for delivery to the CPU. LLC was Auto also at the time, older BIOS. It got better with the recent BIOS that Biostar has released.


So do you think with the latest bios updates, LLC has gotten "better" I guess and therefore software readings would be more accurate?

I know auto with the Taichi board defaults to LLC5. I had 1.36v set in bios with LLC2 as Hwinfo reported a constant 1.36v.

with LLC5 HWinfo reports 1.305v under load which was strange to me but hey vdroop is a thing. But I still maintained stability at 3.9Ghz (passed IBT on extreme with 32GB of Ram).

The fact that I was still stable makes me question what voltage my chip is actually at.

I just seriously doubt my chip is stable at 3.9GHz at 1.305v under load.

Billzoid believes LLC5 on the Taichi board was the only one that actually has the VRMs deliver close to the voltage set in the bios.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Measure directly behind socket or pad behind socket if there is one.
> 
> Caps were far higher....which is where build zoid measured...
> 
> You really only need one person to measure correctly...
> 
> Unless a board is defective all boards of that model should measure within .002 of each [email protected] identical vcore/pwm/llc settings.


I didn't go through his video till now and saw he did measure at caps. I'll have to look at my board more and see, gotta take the side panel off and move gear around
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> So do you think with the latest bios updates, LLC has gotten "better" I guess and therefore software readings would be more accurate?
> 
> I know auto with the Taichi board defaults to LLC5. I had 1.36v set in bios with LLC2 as Hwinfo reported a constant 1.36v.
> 
> with LLC5 HWinfo reports 1.305v under load which was strange to me but hey vdroop is a thing. But I still maintained stability at 3.9Ghz (passed IBT on extreme with 32GB of Ram).
> 
> The fact that I was still stable makes me question what voltage my chip is actually at.
> 
> I just seriously doubt my chip is stable at 3.9GHz at 1.305v under load.
> 
> Billzoid believes LLC5 on the Taichi board was the only one that actually has the VRMs deliver close to the voltage set in the bios.


If I've learned anything from AMD boards in the past, LLC is just weird with AMD, I normally just run Auto LLC, I got some weird results with higher LLC settings on the Biostar board, work in progress though with that.

I'm roughly at 1.320v @ 3.9Ghz and I've been running like this for about 10 days now, system shutdowns, benchmarking, stressing, random work loads and no issues. Issue is finding a "good" DMM point


----------



## colorfuel

I'm sending back my 1700X to amazon.

Its just giving me headaches.

3.9Ghz seemed stable at standard 1.35v + 0.025v LLC on max.

But then it wasnt. And then it wasnt even stable at 1.35 + 0.05v LLC max, which netted me over 1.45v on load.

Is it too much to ask for stable 3.9Ghz on this chip? Apparently so.

Plus, I had alot of difficulties getting my Gskill 3200/Cl14 to run on 3200Mhz. Thanks tu mus1mus, I got it running a few times, but rebooting was still a gamble and it wa unstable more often than not.

I'm playing the lottery again and getting another chip. It cant get much worse than this one, can it?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I'm sending back my 1700X to amazon.
> 
> Its just giving me headaches.
> 
> 3.9Ghz seemed stable at standard 1.35v + 0.025v LLC on max.
> 
> But then it wasnt. And then it wasnt even stable at 1.35 + 0.05v LLC max, which netted me over 1.45v on load.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for stable 3.9Ghz on this chip? Apparently so.
> 
> Plus, I had alot of difficulties getting my Gskill 3200/Cl14 to run on 3200Mhz. Thanks tu mus1mus, I got it running a few times, but rebooting was still a gamble and it wa unstable more often than not.
> 
> I'm playing the lottery again and getting another chip. It cant get much worse than this one, can it?


You could try upping the SOC voltage a bit to see if that helps.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I didn't go through his video till now and saw he did measure at caps. I'll have to look at my board more and see, gotta take the side panel off and move gear around
> If I've learned anything from AMD boards in the past, LLC is just weird with AMD, I normally just run Auto LLC, I got some weird results with higher LLC settings on the Biostar board, work in progress though with that.
> 
> I'm roughly at 1.320v @ 3.9Ghz and I've been running like this for about 10 days now, system shutdowns, benchmarking, stressing, random work loads and no issues. Issue is finding a "good" DMM point


If I am actually stable at 1.305 I will take it lol. Max temps under IBT was 62C versus the 75 at LLC2.


----------



## colorfuel

@shadowxaero

I tried, it didnt help.

But thanks.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @shadowxaero
> 
> I tried, it didnt help.
> 
> But thanks.


Yup play the lottery then lol. Could even get a normal 1700 and save a few bucks.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Just some fyi. According to electrical engineers employed god knows how many years....
> 
> Measure closest to cpu. In this case socket.
> 
> While i find his info interesting...
> 
> Teenager vs employed for years electrical engineers?
> 
> I'm gonna go with engineers


Well in the video he says that where he is measuring "is a little bit far from the CPU socket" but he has no better means atm to measure closer to the socket. So he is well aware.

Except for that the point about LLC is pretty valuable I think and is in line with what is advised by the reps & The Stilt in the Crosshair VI thread.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Well in the video he says that where he is measuring "is a little bit far from the CPU socket" but he has no better means atm to measure closer to the socket. So he is well aware.
> 
> Except for that the point about LLC is pretty valuable I think and is in line with what is advised by the reps & The Stilt in the Crosshair VI thread.


Im aware of his problem...taichi backplate blocks your ability to measure. I swapped mine to measure mine.

I however mentioned my findings and his reply discredited measuring at socket so....

That said his knowledge dropped a couple points on my credibility meter based on his reply.

Btw engineers i am referring to. Stilt,raja,tin.

So either they are wrong or buildzoid is wrong.

Gonna side with the engineers on this one.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if you use the auto overclock in bios to oc your cpu, on mine it gives you a 1.45v and 3400mhz, if you manual it, 1.28v and 3750mhz is possible.
> lower for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despoiler, have you tried 14.16.16.34-36 timings yet?
> 
> my ram managed that with .05v. and its 3200mhz


I hadn't tried those timings, but I'll give them a shot when I get home. I'm pretty sure I can find something that will work.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im aware of his problem...taichi backplate blocks your ability to measure. I swapped mine to measure mine.
> 
> I however mentioned my findings and his reply discredited measuring at socket so....
> 
> That said his knowledge dropped a couple points on my credibility meter based on his reply.
> 
> Btw engineers i am referring to. Stilt,raja,tin.
> 
> So either they are wrong or buildzoid is wrong.
> 
> Gonna side with the engineers on this one.


I'm measuring points from MLCC's right now on the socket on the GT7. Compiling a pic w/ colours and voltages with my current settings, I'll tag ya when I get it ready. Quite interesting so far.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I'm sending back my 1700X to amazon.
> 
> Its just giving me headaches.
> 
> 3.9Ghz seemed stable at standard 1.35v + 0.025v LLC on max.
> 
> But then it wasnt. And then it wasnt even stable at 1.35 + 0.05v LLC max, which netted me over 1.45v on load.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for stable 3.9Ghz on this chip? Apparently so.
> 
> Plus, I had alot of difficulties getting my Gskill 3200/Cl14 to run on 3200Mhz. Thanks tu mus1mus, I got it running a few times, but rebooting was still a gamble and it wa unstable more often than not.
> 
> I'm playing the lottery again and getting another chip. It cant get much worse than this one, can it?


if you want a guaranteed OC higher than what the chip is rated for, but one from silicone lottery. Don't play the lottery then be made you didn't win.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Any Ryzen quad core owners?

How is it compared to your previous quad or dual core?


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> if you want a guaranteed OC higher than what the chip is rated for, but one from silicone lottery. Don't play the lottery then be made you didn't win.


True, but silicone lottery isnt available here. And since I feel entitled to beeing able to run the Ram at its rated 3200Mhz, I'll try another one.

I want this system to be running for the next 4 years at least, so I'm trying again. I see no fault in that.


----------



## cyenz

Asus X370-PRO owners anyway to overclock trough BIOS without having the cpu always at max? With my B350 Tomahawk from MSI the CPU would downclock but with this MB it stays always at 3.8.. Seems like a massive failure a board like this dont support ratio downclock when in OC mode.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> True, but silicone lottery isnt available here. And since I feel entitled to beeing able to run the Ram at its rated 3200Mhz, I'll try another one.
> 
> I want this system to be running for the next 4 years at least, so I'm trying again. I see no fault in that.


I don't blame you.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Any Ryzen quad core owners?
> 
> How is it compared to your previous quad or dual core?


Vishera quad core? Because if that's the comparison you're trying to make the Ryzen processor is about 120% faster core for core, if not more.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Asus X370-PRO owners anyway to overclock trough BIOS without having the cpu always at max? With my B350 Tomahawk from MSI the CPU would downclock but with this MB it stays always at 3.8.. Seems like a massive failure a board like this dont support ratio downclock when in OC mode.


+1

There will never be p states on this board? for that price Asrock have p-states on the k4 mobos :/


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> +1
> 
> There will never be p states on this board? for that price Asrock have p-states on the k4 mobos :/


The MSI b350 tomahawk didnt have pstate oc only ratio oc and the cpu did downclock normaly, and it was a cheaper MB.

Only ch6 gets attention from Asus.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> The MSI b350 tomahawk didnt have pstate oc only ratio oc and the cpu did downclock normaly, and it was a cheaper MB.
> 
> Only ch6 gets attention from Asus.


What the hell ASUS!!!?? even a lower segment mobo from the competition have the downclock feature? What a shame. If in auto mode its downclocking why they dont have this working on custom clock??







its that hard?


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> What the hell ASUS!!!?? even a lower segment mobo from the competition have the downclock feature? What a shame. If in auto mode its downclocking why they dont have this working on custom clock??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its that hard?


Is there any Asus rep on this forum?


----------



## chew*

Ok another video...

Cap vs socket...

You can choose whatever you want to go by.

Im going by socket


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok another video...
> 
> Cap vs socket...
> 
> You can choose whatever you want to go by.
> 
> Im going by socket


That is fine lol but are the socket voltages accurate to software like HWInfo? And also if you wouldn't mind could you compare the voltages you read from the socket to what you set in the bios at different LLCs?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> That is fine lol but are the socket voltages accurate to software like HWInfo? And also if you wouldn't mind could you compare the voltages you read from the socket to what you set in the bios at different LLCs?


Measuring from the back of the socket is as close to accurate as youll get. Software can be notoriously bad for reporting voltages, and requires a lot of calibration to read close to hard reported values from a DMM.


----------



## savagebunny

For my Biostar GT7 boiz and gals. Thanks to chew* input when I asked him on his input regarding my data, looks solid to me. Not gonna hotlink it cause its gonna look bad due to compression.

SoC, VCORE, VDDR, VDDP measure points on the back of the socket.









http://i.imgur.com/5wnQ8gJ.jpg


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> That is fine lol but are the socket voltages accurate to software like HWInfo? And also if you wouldn't mind could you compare the voltages you read from the socket to what you set in the bios at different LLCs?


On taichi...l2 l3 l4 l5 is less.

Why would we even care about any setting other than the one that is equivalent set vcore= measured vcore.

Who cares about software....

Ive already given settings to get real...

Use them or dont i honestly dont care.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> The MSI b350 tomahawk didnt have pstate oc only ratio oc and the cpu did downclock normaly, and it was a cheaper MB.
> 
> Only ch6 gets attention from Asus.


Same controller for x370 pro and ch6. Strongly suspect that other than refclock bios is much the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> For my Biostar GT7 boiz and gals. Thanks to chew* input when I asked him on his input regarding my data, looks solid to me. Not gonna hotlink it cause its gonna look bad due to compression.
> 
> SoC, VCORE, VDDR, VDDP measure points on the back of the socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ii5wHdS.jpg


bad link


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 32g 14-14-14-34 CH6 4x8g configuration how to...
> 
> Ryzen -Mythbusters R5/CH6 edition.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ryzen - Mythbusters R5/Taichi edition how to 32g dual rank.


Hello and thank you for those two videos.

If you have a GIGABYTE AX370 board available, could you be troubled please to show your BIOS settings on it for a 2x16GB configuration running at at least 2933MHz?

Regards,


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello and thank you for those two videos.
> 
> If you have a GIGABYTE AX370 board available, could you be troubled please to show your BIOS settings on it for a 2x16GB configuration running at at least 2933MHz?
> 
> Regards,


Its next on the list to buy. I had to postpone purchase due to unforseen circumstances and a hefty vet bill..


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Same controller for x370 pro and ch6. Strongly suspect that other than refclock bios is much the same
> bad link


Fixed, I had a wrong colour line and OCD kicked in.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> According to Billzoid the Taichi board is the best am4 board available right now haha. On a side note he found some interesting things with LLC on the Taichi board.
> 
> Apparently LLC2 well all the LLC above 5 heavily overvolt the CPU to absurd voltages. So much as to say anything above LLC5 are unusable.
> 
> He also notes software is not outputting the correct voltage or amps the VRMs are feeding the chip and is off by some 40%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is wrong and measuring incorrect location.
> 
> Design only makes up 25% of any boards abilities...
> 
> All boards are innaccurate and anyone who trusts software is lol
Click to expand...

ok, so then i again restate my answer below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The vrms are more then capable and he is another you tube wonder (yay)


this is what i dont understand. the " youtube generation " (Read- this is not an age group, just a group of people ) seem to think that youtube is the end all be all of anything. when most of these idiots, are idiots with a pc. i will never understand the need to blindly follow morons ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Well I personally can verify that hwinfo does not report the correct wattage. So is it that far fetched to say it may be reporting the wrong voltages and amps?
> 
> 
> 
> all boards are reporting mythical unicorn data currently.
Click to expand...

so, the saying - dont trust software readouts- it is true, go figure, never would of guessed.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Just some fyi. According to electrical engineers employed god knows how many years....
> 
> Measure closest to cpu. In this case socket.
> 
> While i find his info interesting...
> 
> Teenager vs employed for years electrical engineers?
> 
> I'm gonna go with engineers


NUUUUUUUUUUUUU everything on the interwebs is true !!!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Unless I start measuring at the MLCC's, I was using PINS near the socket for delivery to the CPU. LLC was Auto also at the time, older BIOS. It got better with the recent BIOS that Biostar has released.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think with the latest bios updates, LLC has gotten "better" I guess and therefore software readings would be more accurate?
> 
> I know auto with the Taichi board defaults to LLC5. I had 1.36v set in bios with LLC2 as Hwinfo reported a constant 1.36v.
> 
> with LLC5 HWinfo reports 1.305v under load which was strange to me but hey vdroop is a thing. But I still maintained stability at 3.9Ghz (passed IBT on extreme with 32GB of Ram).
> 
> The fact that I was still stable makes me question what voltage my chip is actually at.
> 
> I just seriously doubt my chip is stable at 3.9GHz at 1.305v under load.
> 
> Billzoid believes LLC5 on the Taichi board was the only one that actually has the VRMs deliver close to the voltage set in the bios.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello and thank you for those two videos.
> 
> If you have a GIGABYTE AX370 board available, could you be troubled please to show your BIOS settings on it for a 2x16GB configuration running at at least 2933MHz?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Its next on the list to buy. I had to postpone purchase due to unforseen circumstances and a hefty vet bill..
Click to expand...

sorry to hear :/ hope they get well soon- made it through


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I love how Chew handles his equipment. I have not the courage. "Careful....careful...baby steps".
Chew, "well lets see if this will catch fire".

It just shows how little I actually know.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I love how Chew handles his equipment. I have not the courage. "Careful....careful...baby steps".
> Chew, "well lets see if this will catch fire".
> 
> It just shows how little I actually know.


He has been doing this for many many years... He knows gear in and out, electronics don't change. Chipsets/CPU's change. The theory behind rarely changes.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> On taichi...l2 l3 l4 l5 is less.
> 
> Why would we even care about any setting other than the one that is equivalent set vcore= measured vcore.
> 
> Who cares about software....
> 
> Ive already given settings to get real...
> 
> Use them or dont i honestly dont care.


Mainly because I am looking at two sets of data literally saying exact opposite things. Your saying LLC1 gives you measured vcore = set vcore. The other data shows LLC5 give measured vcore = set vcore.

In you video the Caps are reading 1.45v and the core was reading something like 1.41v under load with voltage set at 1.4v and LLC1. Okay pretty good readings, I see that.

Now I have buildzoid who yes is reading from caps I understand that but with his vcore set a 1.375 he was reading 1.461v at LLC1 under load. Even if we take off the .04v difference between the caps and socket you had in your testing that still leaves us with a potential 1.421v which is still a lot higher than the set 1.375v.

So again I have two sets of data in front of me front the exact same board and entirely different results......I am not trying to say anyone is right or wrong I am just looking for more clarity.....best I just get a multi meter my self lol. You video did help point out where on the socket I can get readings from so thanks for that.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Another proud owner of a R7 1700.









Now if GIgabyte can release more BIOS updates for my AB350M board's BIOS that offer me more stability and RAM compatibility so I can finally clock my LPX RAM to 3200 Mhz.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Mine is called "p8" and is an 8 pin connector. (non splittable) and 10 pin on the PSU side (panel)
> 
> then of course I have the giant ATX 24 pin connector.
> 
> but i don't see this extra 4 pin. or how i'd plug it in.


The 4 pin is ATX, the 8 pin or 4+4 is the EPS connector sometimes called an ATX/EPS if it is in the 4+4 configuration. Not every PSU is going to have this. A four pin by itself is a no no. The 8 pin is just fine. If you where in a situation / setup which required large amperage delivery the additional header could be helpful.

That said, I am not currently aware of any particular Ryzen configuration which could utilize / benefit from it. The larger gauge wire from the PSU split into the 8+4 EPS/ATX "in theory" splits the current along the traces and helps mitigate heating the connector from wire -> connector -> cca tracer / via.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Mainly because I am looking at two sets of data literally saying exact opposite things. Your saying LLC1 gives you measured vcore = set vcore. The other data shows LLC5 give measured vcore = set vcore.
> 
> In you video the Caps are reading 1.45v and the core was reading something like 1.41v under load with voltage set at 1.4v and LLC1. Okay pretty good readings, I see that.
> 
> Now I have buildzoid who yes is reading from caps I understand that but with his vcore set a 1.375 he was reading 1.461v at LLC1 under load. Even if we take off the .04v difference between the caps and socket you had in your testing that still leaves us with a potential 1.421v which is still a lot higher than the set 1.375v.
> 
> So again I have two sets of data in front of me front the exact same board and entirely different results......I am not trying to say anyone is right or wrong I am just looking for more clarity.....best I just get a multi meter my self lol. You video did help point out where on the socket I can get readings from so thanks for that.


No clue. I shut all amd features off. Maybe that is the variable.

C states off cpb off c and q off.

Impossible to get remotely accurate data until you have full control.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I love how Chew handles his equipment. I have not the courage. "Careful....careful...baby steps".
> Chew, "well lets see if this will catch fire".
> 
> It just shows how little I actually know.


The second i worry about damaging something is the exact moment i actually damage it.

No fears no accidents.

Remember the matrix...dont worry about the jar ill clean it up...what jar crash...

Whats really going to cook your noodle...would you have broken it if i had not said anything?


----------



## kckyle

ayyyy 1700x for 320 and 1700 for 250 on ebay, ugh should've wait lol


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im aware of his problem...taichi backplate blocks your ability to measure. I swapped mine to measure mine.
> 
> I however mentioned my findings and his reply discredited measuring at socket so....
> 
> That said his knowledge dropped a couple points on my credibility meter based on his reply.
> 
> Btw engineers i am referring to. Stilt,raja,tin.
> 
> So either they are wrong or buildzoid is wrong.
> 
> Gonna side with the engineers on this one.


Coming off the regulator to the positive terminal of the electrolytic cap. assuming the trace goes to the pin in question, there is no difference in voltage. If there where 3 caps, 2 schottky, and the load and we measured on the positive side of the cap (given the same biasing) there would be still be no difference. This is the fundamental principle of nodal voltage.

The issue with utilizing a DMM is that it introduces a high resistance in parallel to the circuit, typically a 1 meg precision or semi precision resistor up to about 10 meg (and higher laboratory grade calibrated). Another circuit (inside the DMM) is measuring the current that passed by that resistor into some (usually bjt) network, the resistor utilized like a pull up on the base of the bjt with the AAs or 9V of the dmm supplying the collector voltage with the pass through C-E voltage stepping through some cheapo' eprom/pic circuit on a lookup table then passed to the led display.

One issue with measuring some digital stuff is that the circuits often utilize high impedance terminations.

The higher the impedance of the parallel network under test, the worse the measurement becomes as the effect of having the DMM connected to the circuit is felt. That is that a 1k resistor is going to take most the current when paralleled with a 1 meg resistor (keeping in mind its the current pulled up on the 1 meg resistor in the dmm which is at the base of the bjt), while a 1 meg resistor || with a 1 meg resistor splits the current, assuming an ideal voltage source.

Which this circuit won't behave as.

The takeaway is that a DMM fundamentally changes the load as seen by the supply. The measurement is taken of the current delivery of the internal resistance of the dmm and because its parallel to the circuit under test, is said to be equivalent to the circuit voltage. The problem is that the DMM changes the load as seen by the supply, and the supply in this case is fundamentally a linear control device which reacts via feedback to actually do its job.

The better bet here is to utilize a proper precision calibrated oscilloscope.


----------



## savagebunny

So pretty much what we can take away from this (Which I already knew the answer to)

oscilloscope > DMM > software

For us plebs just use a DMM. No one in there right mind on this forum is gonna get a oscilloscope just to check there vcore, soc,vddp, vddr etc. Unless you test everything in a lab, then no one will have 100% correct readings. Either way, using a DMM is so much better for accurate readings in this conversation.

Maybe if you're a EE, work in a loco shop like my cousin (lead EE for GE) then yes, he has the equipment that I can use, will I? no, I'm not shooting for world records where I wanna be 0.0000001mV accurate (randomly made up number)

I'm not trying to piss in anyone's cheerios, but you gotta realize what people are doing here.


----------



## chew*

Well this is over clocking on a budget 101.

If you really want we can grab a snap on scanner and get nitty gritty. It has a very good graphing dmm plus other goodies built in...

Regardless one can not ignore qualified individuals well known in the community recommendations.

I mean raja works for asus...measuring at caps would make the asus look better....they have a measuring pad...recommend measuring @ socket still....

As it stands its 1.41v with llc 5 (@1.40 in bios) is certainly going to have some droop at 5 gig on ln2...

Me personally if i was doing a review of a board and could not measure socket...i might measure caps make a mental note and it would stop there and i would keep it to myself.

To many people read way to deeply into it blow it out of proportion due to just not knowing any better then its omg...

Just saying...

Why people always bring a lab instrument into the discussion when two people are using a dmm at different points on a board never ceases to amaze me...

Apples to apples all of a sudden becomes a apples to oranges discussion...but neither person is using an orange...


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> True, but silicone lottery isnt available here. And since I feel entitled to beeing able to run the Ram at its rated 3200Mhz, I'll try another one.
> 
> I want this system to be running for the next 4 years at least, so I'm trying again. I see no fault in that.


Then contact the RAM manufacture... All Ryzen CPU's only officially support DDR4 2666. So... you shouldn't feel entitled to 3200 DDR4...

If you want to play again, do it right and buy another CPU.


----------



## colorfuel

I'll be able to tell you tomorrow if the Ram/mobo or the CPU is at fault.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> True, but silicone lottery isnt available here. And since I feel entitled to beeing able to run the Ram at its rated 3200Mhz, I'll try another one.
> 
> I want this system to be running for the next 4 years at least, so I'm trying again. I see no fault in that.
> 
> 
> 
> Then contact the RAM manufacture... All Ryzen CPU's only officially support DDR4 2666. So... you shouldn't feel entitled to 3200 DDR4...
> 
> If you want to play again, do it right and buy another CPU.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Oc is an oc. And you worded that better then I was thinking to.


----------



## colorfuel

So you would buy an expensive 3200/cl14 Ram and a just as expensive mobo just to run your cpu at stock settings because it is a bad overclocker?

I may aswell send all the parts back and get a B350 board and 2666 Ram.

I understand its not so nice for amazon or the manufacturer who has to repackage the chip. But this round, I'm buying another 1700X, it will be here tomorrow. And if it performs the same or even less good, well I'll have learned my lesson.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wait you mean I can't be part of the club, even if I am sitting on an 1800x waiting to put my system together?









~Ceadder


----------



## Mega Man

first, overclocking is not a guarantee.
second. you bought the ram . knowing it was OVERCLOCKING. by definition. you are clocking it over what it is DESIGNED to work on.
third. and most importantly- amazon does not pay for it. amd does not pay for it. they like with all increases in cost production, any increase gets passed on to the consumers
they dont just repackage it, if they repackage it at all ( you can not in the u.s. sell something as new if it is used- it is illegal )
you are costing us, the other consumers money, so from my pocket book to yours, thanks. that said the next comment by someone, anyone will be i am full of it, the " rich people" pay for it. to which i will respond with first, - thats why amd is almost bankrupt - but beyond that my final statement will be you obviously have zero clue how any form of business is conducted


----------



## colorfuel

I'm Sorry we're having this discussion. I just wanted to be capable of making use of the expensive mobo and Ram I got. I know its a gamble, but still.

Maybe I should keep the old 1700X and sell it as used? Would that be ethically better?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So how am I doing?

http://valid.x86.fr/77qv8d


----------



## Ceadderman

As far as I know the reason 3200 speed eludes us is due to board manufacturers are playing catch up providing a BIOS that takes advantage of these chips.

However that is only with 2 slots populated not 4. If you buy 4 sticks of 3200 speed expecting to OC to 3200 across all 4 slots... well the joke is on you. Most every AMD enthusiasts who OC know that you get stable clocks only populating 2 slots.

I doubt companies like ASUS would knowingly lie to the consumer in their board specs. "3200(OC)" isn't deceptive, but I do wish the would list it like this in their board spec sheet... *3200(OC)x2* because that would keep the newbs from being greedy and then returning parts they used but didn't need in the first place.









~Ceadder


----------



## colorfuel

I knew exactly what I bought before I bought it. This GSkill kit has run at 3200/Cl14 on this Gaming K7 but only by adding +200 on VDDP, and then only occasionally. Believe me, I did my share of testing an reading.

My conclusion after all that I've experienced with this board and what I've read in these threads is, that my chip just wont be able to handle the Ram speeds. And to confirm this, all I can do is get another chip.

Now some people seem to be upset about this. I'm Sorry, I shouldnt have posted about it here. But if it rests your mind, I will sell the part as "used" and not send it back.


----------



## Ceadderman

Have you tried it with only two sticks? Not trying to irritate only educate. Even when it's myself looking to be educated. Every situation is different. I'm getting CVIHero so I've no idea about the G7. Seems to me however, that the G7 should be able to OC to the specs listed. If that is 3200 then it should be able to do that. It's possible that it's simply lack of the correct BIOS update holding you back.









Just don't expect a miracle with 4 populated slots. It could happen, but if you keep things real 2 slots are the most likely scenario.









~Ceadder


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I knew exactly what I bought before I bought it. This GSkill kit has run at 3200/Cl14 on this Gaming K7 but only by adding +200 on VDDP, and then only occasionally. Believe me, I did my share of testing an reading.
> 
> My conclusion after all that I've experienced with this board and what I've read in these threads is, that my chip just wont be able to handle the Ram speeds. And to confirm this, all I can do is get another chip.
> 
> Now some people seem to be upset about this. I'm Sorry, I shouldnt have posted about it here. But if it rests your mind, I will sell the part as "used" and not send it back.


Agonize less. Try new chip, return the one that you like least. Someone will find an open box special to their liking. Price of your return already factored in as percentage cost of business and applied to pricing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have you tried it with only two sticks? Not trying to irritate only educate. Even when it's myself looking to be educated. Every situation is different. I'm getting CVIHero so I've no idea about the G7. Seems to me however, that the G7 should be able to OC to the specs listed. If that is 3200 then it should be able to do that. It's possible that it's simply lack of the correct BIOS update holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't expect a miracle with 4 populated slots. It could happen, but if you keep things real 2 slots are the most likely scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Latest Agesa seems to have left some ram kits that performed well in a worse spot performance wise. ie not able to run at higher speed obtained previously or match timings. Avoiding it for the moment.

Oh and 4 sticks 3200 ram on refclock board? Totally doable. Been done.


----------



## alucardis666




----------



## colorfuel

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have you tried it with only two sticks? Not trying to irritate only educate. Even when it's myself looking to be educated. Every situation is different. I'm getting CVIHero so I've no idea about the G7. Seems to me however, that the G7 should be able to OC to the specs listed. If that is 3200 then it should be able to do that. It's possible that it's simply lack of the correct BIOS update holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't expect a miracle with 4 populated slots. It could happen, but if you keep things real 2 slots are the most likely scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've not been using 4 sticks. I've only used two. And I've tried all the different slot combinations including single sticks. I've also tried timings up tp Cl20 and voltages up to 1.45v for the Ram. Now these flare-x gskill are advertized as 3200/cl14 especially for Ryzen. I've tried every single bios including beta bioses available for this board. The VDDP setting setting was the only thing that helped, but not enough. And I tried alot. See the gaming K7 thread and mus1mus's really helpful posts. There is nothing more left to try.
Since it works for other people on the exact same components, I want to test a different chip now.

I will also get an answer as to what caused the issue (or not). If I'm wrong, I'll keep this one anyway.


----------



## diggiddi

Anyone heard about the new Asus board Arica? saw it on youtube vid running Sniper with R5 with crossfired RX480 @4k

Korean page http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hardwareboard&wr_id=34026

2 Links on Korean page
https://www.zauba.com/import-motherboard-arica-hs-code.html

http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_device.php?q=c9a598d994d0f0b5dbbc9ccfaec3b3dfba80a092d6e5d4e1d091a3eed6eeab9fc0f3c6e9daebb4fadcbb86ab9abccef3c2e48db080a6cef3c3e59da090b6d3b68bbb9deed3eb&l=en


----------



## Yolavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Anyone heard about the new Asus board Arica? saw it on youtube vid running Sniper with R5 with crossfired RX480 @4k
> 
> Korean page http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hardwareboard&wr_id=34026
> 
> 2 Links on Korean page
> https://www.zauba.com/import-motherboard-arica-hs-code.html
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_device.php?q=c9a598d994d0f0b5dbbc9ccfaec3b3dfba80a092d6e5d4e1d091a3eed6eeab9fc0f3c6e9daebb4fadcbb86ab9abccef3c2e48db080a6cef3c3e59da090b6d3b68bbb9deed3eb&l=en


Isnt it one of the first AM4 boards?

http://www.legitreviews.com/cyberpower-ryzen-gaming-systems-start-just-983_191698

"Since the ASUS Arica mainboard won't be coming to the retail market this system isn't exactly like the ones you'll be able to buy on March 2nd, but it is close other than the motherboard."


----------



## mus1mus

I am lovin' this K7!!


Spoiler: Who's willing to have a crack at this?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Coming off the regulator to the positive terminal of the electrolytic cap. assuming the trace goes to the pin in question, there is no difference in voltage. If there where 3 caps, 2 schottky, and the load and we measured on the positive side of the cap (given the same biasing) there would be still be no difference. This is the fundamental principle of nodal voltage.
> 
> The issue with utilizing a DMM is that it introduces a high resistance in parallel to the circuit, typically a 1 meg precision or semi precision resistor up to about 10 meg (and higher laboratory grade calibrated). Another circuit (inside the DMM) is measuring the current that passed by that resistor into some (usually bjt) network, the resistor utilized like a pull up on the base of the bjt with the AAs or 9V of the dmm supplying the collector voltage with the pass through C-E voltage stepping through some cheapo' eprom/pic circuit on a lookup table then passed to the led display.
> 
> One issue with measuring some digital stuff is that the circuits often utilize high impedance terminations.
> 
> The higher the impedance of the parallel network under test, the worse the measurement becomes as the effect of having the DMM connected to the circuit is felt. That is that a 1k resistor is going to take most the current when paralleled with a 1 meg resistor (keeping in mind its the current pulled up on the 1 meg resistor in the dmm which is at the base of the bjt), while a 1 meg resistor || with a 1 meg resistor splits the current, assuming an ideal voltage source.
> 
> Which this circuit won't behave as.
> 
> The takeaway is that a DMM fundamentally changes the load as seen by the supply. The measurement is taken of the current delivery of the internal resistance of the dmm and because its parallel to the circuit under test, is said to be equivalent to the circuit voltage. The problem is that the DMM changes the load as seen by the supply, and the supply in this case is fundamentally a linear control device which reacts via feedback to actually do its job.
> 
> The better bet here is to utilize a proper precision calibrated oscilloscope.


+rep







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So pretty much what we can take away from this (Which I already knew the answer to)
> 
> oscilloscope > DMM > software










.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Regardless one can not ignore qualified individuals well known in the community recommendations.
> 
> I mean raja works for asus...measuring at caps would make the asus look better....they have a measuring pad...recommend measuring @ socket still....
> 
> As it stands its 1.41v with llc 5 (@1.40 in bios) is certainly going to have some droop at 5 gig on ln2...
> 
> Me personally if i was doing a review of a board and could not measure socket...i might measure caps make a mental note and it would stop there and i would keep it to myself.
> 
> To many people read way to deeply into it blow it out of proportion due to just not knowing any better then its omg...
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Why people always bring a lab instrument into the discussion when two people are using a dmm at different points on a board never ceases to amaze me...
> 
> Apples to apples all of a sudden becomes a apples to oranges discussion...but neither person is using an orange...


Indeed, socket is best.

Why the "lab instrument" is relevant is DMM is not capturing undershoot/overshoot as oscilloscope does. So when members view someone saying I get x for x LLC on x vcore they may not be getting right "picture".

See [email protected] oscilloscope data, is in OP of thread in my sig, section *LLC settings on C6H* plus some info by The Stilt.

By this post I do not mean to detract any value from what members/experienced OC'ers, etc are sharing, but just highlighting why certain information is better than other information and to aid myself plus others







.

Just an enthusiast giving his "2c"







.


----------



## mus1mus

Not everyone can afford let alone have access to scopes.

A DMM that introduces 1Mega-Ohm of parallel load will not impact the circuit in a massive way. We're talking about Amperes in the circuit and the DMM will only take Micro-Amperes off that.

But I do agree with the limitation of a DMM. But hey, you only need to have an idea of what the actual Voltage on the components anyway--albeit an Average Value.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not everyone can afford let alone have access to scopes.


Agree, this is why the info from [email protected] / The Stilt is best to ref.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But I do agree with the limitation of a DMM. But hey, you only need to have an idea of what the actual Voltage on the components anyway--albeit an Average Value.


True.

All I'm highlighting though is the "LL effect" aspect is what "we" miss out on from DMM/SW (plus other aspects of accuracy in a way), due to their limitations. So as long as "we" don't think "ahh I need LLC xxx, because I get xxx vcore".

Just like stability testing, I feel LLC is another aspect that "we" will agree/disagree on as to what "we" should follow.

Discussing using your post for "our" discussion and not aiming directly at you mate







.


----------



## mus1mus

I understand.

I should've noted/added that only the methodologies vary from person to person and what he has access to.









i.e.
Measuring from point A is different from measuring at point B.

It really has to go down to who has access to the details and the right tools for the job.









I know Buildzoid knows what he is doing but yeah, you get the idea.


----------



## gupsterg

I had discussions via PM, etc with Buildzoid, so is a guy I ref







and enjoying "participating" with







.

Now the league the others are in for knowledge IMO far surpasses his and I do not mean to say I have anymore than Buildzoid







. And by no means being defamatory to the guy







, through all the time I've been reading his blog, etc he is furthering himself and aspiring to the "next level"







. So someone to "watch"







.

I just luv the "casual" narrative of his videos and unpolished footage compared with other YT peeps







.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, the other YT guy he hangs out with now, is just on another level of sort.









Would you agree?


----------



## bloot

In the Biostar X370GT7 review techschpot claims it comes with a 240GB M2 ssd, is it true? Or maybe Biostar inclued it just in their review sample?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the other YT guy he hangs out with now, is just on another level of sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree?


True







. I think they use the same hairdresser as well







.

Sponsorship incoming "L'Oreal Overclockers edition" ".... as we're worth it"







.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just to clear this up...
> 
> In terms of overall power delivery quality: Taichi, F. pro and The CH6 are roughly equivalent (CH6 being the best) > K7=G5 > possibly the biostar GT7? > Xpower


I would like to know why you think the C6H is the best at power delivery? I think the C6H has the best bclk OC and bench potential right now, but the VRM config is maybe not the best? Not that it will matter much for Ryzen . . .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> According to Billzoid the Taichi board is the best am4 board available right now haha. On a side note he found some interesting things with LLC on the Taichi board.
> 
> Apparently LLC2 well all the LLC above 5 heavily overvolt the CPU to absurd voltages. So much as to say anything above LLC5 are unusable.
> 
> He also notes software is not outputting the correct voltage or amps the VRMs are feeding the chip and is off by some 40%.


I'm . . . not sure if that's really true? In my experience LLC3 holds voltages stable, though maybe I'm being too reliant on software to monitor this phenomenon. Hmm, wonder if I can test this passively using my Kill-a-Watt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So how am I doing?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/77qv8d


Pretty good. Get those RAM speeds up there, you have more performance on the table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am lovin' this K7!!


That voltage, ugh.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> In the Biostar X370GT7 review techschpot claims it comes with a 240GB M2 ssd, is it true? Or maybe Biostar inclued it just in their review sample?


I heard it's a SATA M.2 though. So unless you need one or has a slot that accepts one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think they use the same hairdresser as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sponsorship incoming "L'Oreal Overclockers edition" ".... as we're worth it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ohh you..









The Man-Crush Duo. So they thought.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> That voltage, ugh.


It's not subjected to a serious load with Superposition. Most I saw was 88% on one or two threads.








Nothing to worry about. VRMs didn't even flex.

Easier than CPU-Z Benchmark. lol


----------



## papalol1

Would you go with 1700 over 6700k/7700k?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I heard it's a SATA M.2 though. So unless you need one or has a slot that accepts one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Man-Crush Duo. So they thought.
> It's not subjected to a serious load with Superposition. Most I saw was 88% on one or two threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry about. VRMs didn't even flex.
> 
> Easier than CPU-Z Benchmark. lol


Thanks, yes it's just a sata M2 but it comes pre-installed in the board (at least techspot say so), I'm considering buying this board at 208€, if it comes with a 240GB m2 it seems kind of a bargain


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papalol1*
> 
> Would you go with 1700 over 6700k/7700k?


----------



## shadowxaero

Depends on your workload and usage.


----------



## papalol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Depends on your workload and usage.


Games. The +2 core thing tempts me too much for the future+optimization. I think it can equal 6700k/7700k for a cheaper price.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papalol1*
> 
> Would you go with 1700 over 6700k/7700k?


Depends on what you do.

Although, 5-7% more ipc, and 20% more OC headroom is there at least on 7700k, but that doesn't overcome the 100% more cores/threads the 1700 offers for $30 cheaper.

Then again, I always went for moar cores. Just not the Bulldozer-derived designs. Ryzen is no Bulldozer and is competitive with Intel in IPC, offering roughly Broadwell ipc in Ryzen.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So how am I doing?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/77qv8d


Not bad. You could probably get away with dropping the vcore a tiny bit. 3800 isn't taking a lot of juice for some people but...its chip to chip.


----------



## papalol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Depends on what you do.
> 
> Although, 5-7% more ipc, and 20% more OC headroom is there at least on 7700k, but that doesn't overcome the 100% more cores/threads the 1700 offers for $30 cheaper.
> 
> Then again, I always went for moar cores. Just not the Bulldozer-derived designs. Ryzen is no Bulldozer and is competitive with Intel in IPC, offering roughly Broadwell ipc in Ryzen.


Comes with a very good stock cooler, cheaper, more cores, future and optimization will par it with 6700k if not already...

I have seen some actual reviews of going equal with i7 7700k...

My point is...which MOBO and RAM for full compatibility and full RAM speed? I could go with 3000/3200 ones...model?


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not subjected to a serious load with Superposition. Most I saw was 88% on one or two threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry about. VRMs didn't even flex.
> 
> Easier than CPU-Z Benchmark. lol


Oh, okay. Don't run y-cruncher with those settings.

BTW I ran some simple tests involving CinebenchR15 while under vcore 1.35 + LLC Level 1 vs vcore 1.40 vs LLC level 3.

According to CPU-z on my Taichi using UEFI rev 2.0, the first setting would idle @ 1.34v and load at 1.392v, while the second setting would idle @ 1.392v and load at 1.408v. So my previous observations regarding LLC levels were not exactly accurate.

I measured power draw at the wall with a 750W EVGA P2 and a Kill-a-Watt. The first setting produced ~285W total draw (Taichi, 1800x @ 4 GHz, DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32, and an idle Powercolor 390), while the second setting produced ~295W total draw. So the slight increase in load voltage with the second setting was represented by a small increase in power draw, which is consistent with the voltage readings supplied by CPU-z.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papalol1*
> 
> Comes with a very good stock cooler, cheaper, more cores, future and optimization will par it with 6700k if not already...
> 
> I have seen some actual reviews of going equal with i7 7700k...
> 
> My point is...which MOBO and RAM for full compatibility and full RAM speed? I could go with 3000/3200 ones...model?


Pretty much asrock Taichi, Gigabyte Gaming 5 or k7, or Asus Crosshair hero 6.

Samsung B-dies is preferred, each mobo has a QVL list of known compatible ddr4 that you can go with.

Inherently, all ddr4 is compatible with Ryzen but it's still somewhat early in terms of Ryzen's AGESAs being compatible out-of-box vs needing to tweak memory settings for specific ddr4 kits.

Samsung B-dies greatly preferred, anything else is more of a crapshoot beyond 2667 MHz.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thanks, yes it's just a sata M2 but it comes pre-installed in the board (at least techspot say so), I'm considering buying this board at 208€, if it comes with a 240GB m2 it seems kind of a bargain


Mine came with a 120mm LED fan, not the M.2 which is ok for me. I plugged the fan into one of the LED headers and put it on my PSU for funzies. It's a nice board so I don't have any complaints.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Pretty much asrock Taichi, Gigabyte Gaming 5 or k7, or Asus Crosshair hero 6.
> 
> Samsung B-dies is preferred, each mobo has a QVL list of known compatible ddr4 that you can go with.
> 
> Inherently, all ddr4 is compatible with Ryzen but it's still somewhat early in terms of Ryzen's AGESAs being compatible out-of-box vs needing to tweak memory settings for specific ddr4 kits.
> 
> Samsung B-dies greatly preferred, anything else is more of a crapshoot beyond 2667 MHz.


Not necessarily true, i finally got my lpx 5.39 hynix to work at 3200mhz, granted it needs a single reset after cold boot to work and it works fine but it still works, im hoping a bios update fixes wtv is going on so it boots first titme every time.


----------



## papalol1

These ones will work?
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB 2x8GB CL16

Which mobo?
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
GIGABYTE GA-AB350-GAMING 3
MSI B350 TOMAHAWK


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the other YT guy he hangs out with now, is just on another level of sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree?


Gamer Nexus??


----------



## mus1mus

Yuh. Do you know him?


----------



## rt123

Nah.. Just making sure if you were talking about him or someone else.

I've been curious where this "collaboration" has been rooting from.


----------



## mus1mus

They've shared contents lately. Which has Steve sounding exactly like buildzoid.


----------



## rt123




----------



## cssorkinman

GN has almost 0 credibility in my eyes.


----------



## rt123

Haven't watched any of his content. Worse than Jayz???

Is that even possible.


----------



## mus1mus

When you're bored, it stirs some FTW < enzymes.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> GN has almost 0 credibility in my eyes.


Thank God someone else agrees haha.


----------



## rt123

Bullzoid is kinda okay. Other than that. Tech youtubers & credibility? Does not compute.

They are all targeting young teenagers building their first PC. People with any kind of experience will find most of the content silly.


----------



## Mega Man

Wait, your saying because I want holes in my motherboard. And there is none, I can't just drill into it ....

I never would of thought....


----------



## Hequaqua

I find that there is more *REAL* information here, than any of the YT's have to share. Jay2cents is good for a laugh now and then though. GN lost what little respect I had when they publicly shared their conversations with AMD across the web. He made it sound worse than what it was.

Oh well....OCN is the FIRST place I look for info and to ask for help. For this, I'm thankful.

Just my


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papalol1*
> 
> These ones will work?
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB 2x8GB CL16
> 
> Which mobo?
> ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
> GIGABYTE GA-AB350-GAMING 3
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK


Do you plan on overclocking / running fast DDR?

If yes, then Crosshair VI Hero is the only MB to buy right now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am lovin' this K7!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who's willing to have a crack at this?


Is that the trial version of the bench being run on windows 7 you have there?

I think my ryzen at 4150 with the fury was around 3700 on windows 10 with the trial.


----------



## nrpeyton

Anyone know if the 'Ryzen 5 *1600x' is binned to the same quality* as a 'Ryzen 7 *1800x'?*

Or just clocked higher by default with increased default v.core?

They *both* have a base clock of *3.6ghz* and a boost clock of *4.0ghz* & all the other bells and whistles.

If the 'Ryzen 5 1600x' is really just a '1800x' with 2 cores switched off; it could be the best chip for me. And for gamers.

It's 6 core, 12 thread.

I'm trying to decide between 1600x and 1700. But I enjoy overclocking things.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Anyone know if the 'Ryzen 5 *1600x' is binned to the same quality* as a 'Ryzen 7 *1800x'?*
> 
> Or just clocked higher by default with increased default v.core?
> 
> They *both* have a base clock of *3.6ghz* and a boost clock of *4.0ghz* & all the other bells and whistles.
> 
> If the 'Ryzen 5 1600x' is really just a '1800x' with 2 cores switched off; it could be the best chip for me. And for gamers.
> 
> It's 6 core, 12 thread.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between 1600x and 1700. But I enjoy overclocking things.


1700 would have the bigger OC headroom because of its low stock speeds in comparison to X models.

They all cap out at 3.8-3.9 ghz, realistically speaking with 24/7 daily OC.


----------



## bardacuda

It should be able to clock slightly higher than an 1800X really because it would have more thermal headroom with fewer cores.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its next on the list to buy. I had to postpone purchase due to unforseen circumstances and a hefty vet bill..


Thank you.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1700 would have the bigger OC headroom because of its low stock speeds in comparison to X models.
> 
> They all cap out at 3.8-3.9 ghz, realistically speaking with 24/7 daily OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It should be able to clock slightly higher than an 1800X really because it would have more thermal headroom with fewer cores.


I'm trying to decide between 1600x and 1700. But I enjoy overclocking things.

I don't do video rendering or anything heavily multi-threaded. But I've still always dreamed of having an i7 6900k.

The 1800x gave me that opportunity.

And the 1700 enabled me to justify it (as I could o/c it for 1800x performance). without paying through the roof!!!

But 1700 would of annoyed me knowing I had the "2nd best". As I was running a lower binned chip.

But £500 was also loo to spend for the best (1800x); especially knowing it couldn't beat an i7 7700k in games.

So as soon as I found out AMD changed their plans, and are now doing the 1600x at 3.6 base / 4.0 turbo (and at half the price of a 1800x) I was jumping for joy!! lol

So I just need to confirm answer to original question.


----------



## bardacuda

I guess it depends how long you plan to keep your system. If it's only for a couple years and you would just be happier with an extra 1 or 200 MHz, then the 1600X makes sense I guess. I tend to keep systems for 5 years or more so I went with the 8-core bang-for-buck CPU. If you really want bang-for-buck and are happy with 6 cores the 1600 makes more sense IMO but I'm not the kind of person that needs to have the absolute highest clock speed either.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I guess it depends how long you plan to keep your system. If it's only for a couple years and you would just be happier with an extra 1 or 200 MHz, then the 1600X makes sense I guess. I tend to keep systems for 5 years or more so I went with the 8-core bang-for-buck CPU. If you really want bang-for-buck and are happy with 6 cores the 1600 makes more sense IMO but I'm not the kind of person that needs to have the absolute highest clock speed either.


If AMD aren't binning 1800x and 1600x together; they may just be raising default v.core to get that faster clock. The 2 lesser cores would give them that room. <-- _but if thats whats happened, I don't want it._

Because effectively I'd be still be getting the lower binned chip. In which case I'd rather just pay an extra £50 and have the 1700 for future-proofing (in case games start utilising all cores properly). (best bang for buck, as you say).

But If, as I say; I'm really getting a 1800x binned chip; that just has two cores switched off... the 1600x will finally enable me to be at peace with myself, and purchase the damn thing already lol!

I'm coming from a FX-8350 (9590 overclock).


----------



## bardacuda

It's very much worth noting though, that AMD plans to stay on this platform until 2020...so buying a cheap CPU now and doing a simple drop-in upgrade after next gen chips come out with perhaps even more cores and more clock speed might be a great idea.


----------



## chew*

R5 is a huge gamble....

Mine are all over the place. I thought maybe i had something figured out...

Curveball....

Im busy but post findings soon.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I find that there is more *REAL* information here, than any of the YT's have to share. Jay2cents is good for a laugh now and then though. GN lost what little respect I had when they publicly shared their conversations with AMD across the web. He made it sound worse than what it was.
> 
> Oh well....OCN is the FIRST place I look for info and to ask for help. For this, I'm thankful.
> 
> Just my


I agree.
I think Jayz is way too overrated.
GN kind of went tabloid with the AMD thing.
I still like watching Paul and I will sub to wendall where ever he goes but i still feel that there is more knowledge on these forums than all of YT put together.
To be honest, I kind of get the feeling that a lot of these YT guys get their information from here anyway.


----------



## nrpeyton

Anyone here got a 1600x?

What's your *default* v.core, please?

And which board do you have?

Thank you.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thanks, yes it's just a sata M2 but it comes pre-installed in the board (at least techspot say so), I'm considering buying this board at 208€, if it comes with a 240GB m2 it seems kind of a bargain


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Updated my Killer to bios 2.10 and my ram won't post over 2133... Granted before I had it at 2400 c12. My dual sided ram doesn't play nicely with Ryzen one bit. Might roll back a couple bios or 2....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can someone do a quick explanation of why when overclocking with P states, you only need to touch the first one? I like that it works well, just trying to wrap my head around why you only modify the first one.


Killer boards now "officially" support 3200+ memory per their site, although none is on the QVL. Anyone have it running that high?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I agree.
> I think Jayz is way too overrated.
> GN kind of went tabloid with the AMD thing.
> I still like watching Paul and I will sub to wendall where ever he goes but i still feel that there is more knowledge on these forums than all of YT put together.
> To be honest, I kind of get the feeling that a lot of these YT guys get their information from here anyway.


Wouldn't surprise me if they do. There are quite a few users here that are experts in some of things that the speak of/on. Either from their professional trade, or just downright experience!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It should be able to clock slightly higher than an 1800X really because it would have more thermal headroom with fewer cores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> This reminds me of a question that has been hanging in my attention background: Why does progressively higher leakage (1700 --> 1800X) correlate with progressively higher maximum clock frequency?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Because these chips have already been pushed so far at stock, that we're already hitting the voltage limits (rather than the usual thermal or clock limits). Silicon with higher SIDD generally requires less voltage at ISO frequency and has at least somewhat better voltage scaling. They draw more current and run hotter than the silicon with lower leakage, but in case the silicon isn't thermally limited that's not a disadvantage but an advantage.
> 
> There is a reason why they are binned this way at the factory as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same was done with Vishera 9k-series CPUs. Using high leakage silicon is most likely the only way to produce 1800X models with their 4.1GHz MSCXFC, without breaching the reliability thresholds for VDDCR_CPU.
Click to expand...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I guess it depends how long you plan to keep your system. If it's only for a couple years and you would just be happier with an extra 1 or 200 MHz, then the 1600X makes sense I guess. I tend to keep systems for 5 years or more so I went with the 8-core bang-for-buck CPU. If you really want bang-for-buck and are happy with 6 cores the 1600 makes more sense IMO but I'm not the kind of person that needs to have the absolute highest clock speed either.
> 
> 
> 
> If AMD aren't binning 1800x and 1600x together; they may just be raising default v.core to get that faster clock. The 2 lesser cores would give them that room. <-- _but if thats whats happened, I don't want it._
> 
> Because effectively I'd be still be getting the lower binned chip. In which case I'd rather just pay an extra £50 and have the 1700 for future-proofing (in case games start utilising all cores properly). (best bang for buck, as you say).
> 
> But If, as I say; I'm really getting a 1800x binned chip; that just has two cores switched off... the 1600x will finally enable me to be at peace with myself, and purchase the damn thing already lol!
> 
> I'm coming from a FX-8350 (9590 overclock).
Click to expand...

I'm assuming the R5 1600x is just a CPU with two weak cores that are disabled/cut but still meets the requirements of the higher binning for 1600x speed/TDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> R5 is a huge gamble....
> 
> Mine are all over the place. I thought maybe i had something figured out...
> 
> Curveball....
> 
> Im busy but post findings soon.


Thanks for that, it's kind of what I figured. Just a coin toss as to what you get?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm assuming the R5 1600x is just a CPU with two weak cores that are disabled/cut but still meets the requirements of the higher binning for 1600x speed/TDP
> Thanks for that, it's kind of what I figured. Just a coin toss as to what you get?


Lets just say less than 3.8-3.7 for 24/7 is a possibility.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Killer boards now "officially" support 3200+ memory per their site, although none is on the QVL. Anyone have it running that high?


Nope, mine still crashes no matter the timings or voltage I set :/

SOC voltage is now set to 1.1V with 2.10 BIOS when selecting 3200 dividier though, hope it's finally stable in the next bios if not I may change to any other board.


----------



## bardacuda

@gupsterg Well I'm not going to argue with The Stilt!








I did say _slightly_. That _could_ mean only 50MHz and only because you can apply 100mV more...but if I'm being honest it was just a guess.








I don't think there's enough data yet to say how the R5s are binned or how high they can go.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Nope, mine still crashes no matter the timings or voltage I set :/
> 
> SOC voltage is now set to 1.1V with 2.10 BIOS when selecting 3200 dividier though, hope it's finally stable in the next bios if not I may change to any other board.


Yeah, I think all we need is the 2T setting and we should be set. Best I've done is 7 IBT standard loops.

Maybe they were preemptively updating it







I know the CH6 got 2T settings very recently.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm assuming the R5 1600x is just a CPU with two weak cores that are disabled/cut but still meets the requirements of the higher binning for 1600x speed/TDP
> Thanks for that, it's kind of what I figured. Just a coin toss as to what you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say less than 3.8-3.7 for 24/7 is a possibility.
Click to expand...

That's rough, is that low end or average kind of like 1700 is 3.8-3.9 with the odd "good" one (4.0+) in there? Any competition with the Blue team is dwindling with numbers like that.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @gupsterg Well I'm not going to argue with The Stilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did say _slightly_. That _could_ mean only 50MHz and only because you can apply 100mV more...but if I'm being honest it was just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's enough data yet to say how the R5s are binned or how high they can go.


Yeah slightly is all I'm seeing from all I try to read







.

It's like so many R7 1700 seem to reach 3.8/3.9GHz with similar MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN), where a member has shown a HWiNFO screenie. As the R7 1700 is lower leakage we see a higher VCORE, so pretty much what happens is a member runs out of headroom on that aspect (loosely speaking







).

Where as in the case of "X" CPU due to higher leakage they have lower VCORE but higher current draw. The member has voltage headroom in a way. To me it seems if you want 3.9/4.0GHz go "X", if your happy with 3.8/3.9GHz go non "X".

I've had 2x R7 1700, was thinking I'll get a 3rd to try, but the more and more results I view I reckon it's gonna be a waste of time. Luckily I lost no money in my endeavors







. Like I posted before I sold the Wraith Spire RGB, netted me ~£43. My R7 1700 has cost me ~£257, now if I go for a "X" CPU just for an extra 100MHz or so, it would be ridiculous in my books.

The R5 1600 vs 1600X is same debate as R7 1700 vs R7 "X" IMO. The R5 mentioned are doing the same TDP 65W vs 95W for "X" variant as R7, so binning is gonna be same process IMO. Lower leakage = non X = higher vcore = owner will back off on OC based on that. Higher leakage = X = lower vcore = owner will OC a bit more.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Yeah, I think all we need is the 2T setting and we should be set. Best I've done is 7 IBT standard loops.
> 
> Maybe they were preemptively updating it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the CH6 got 2T settings very recently.


You're luckier then, max I can do is two standard loops









There's too much confusion regarding agesa version, Aida64 and HWInfo say it's 1.0.0.3, that's the one MSI had problems with, they removed all the links to some beta bios containing that microcode and they were banning people who posted it in their forums lol


----------



## Alwrath

Hey guys, my 1700 4 GHZ overclock is a success rock solid game stable. Temps are below 60C while playing. Im thinking 1.45 volts on auto with no LLC is safe for 24/7 but I want to get other peoples opinions on this. How safe is it? Voltage does go up to 1.48 during gaming but thats the highest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lightofhonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> You're luckier then, max I can do is two standard loops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's too much confusion regarding agesa version, Aida64 and HWInfo say it's 1.0.0.3, that's the one MSI had problems with, they removed all the links to some beta bios containing that microcode and they were banning people who posted it in their forums lol


Well I had relaxed timings







But at least the website says 3200. Back when it said 2933 (what I am running now) I wondered if it would ever get faster.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> Well I had relaxed timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least the website says 3200. Back when it said 2933 (what I am running now) I wondered if it would ever get faster.


Yes I noticed that too, casually I was ranting about it on the asrock forums some days ago







http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=4823&PID=27315&title=whats-the-agesa-edition-of-370killer-bios-20#27315

Oddly enough the X370 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 which is basically the same board with a few added extras still says 2933+ http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/index.asp


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1700 would have the bigger OC headroom because of its low stock speeds in comparison to X models.
> 
> They all cap out at 3.8-3.9 ghz, realistically speaking with 24/7 daily OC.


Not true at all.

In fact I am not even sure where this commonly held opinion comes from.

A very large percentage of 1800x can run 4ghz 24/7 with no issues, I can run 4.0 on one, and 4.1 one the other.

There are big differences in binning between the lower tier CPU skus and the higher skus


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not true at all.
> 
> In fact I am not even sure where this commonly held opinion comes from.
> 
> A very large percentage of 1800x can run 4ghz 24/7 with no issues, I can run 4.0 on one, and 4.1 one the other.
> 
> There are big differences in binning between the lower tier CPU skus and the higher skus


I too tested mine at 1.45v 4ghz was stable just not with my stock cooler temps. So backed it down to 3.8 1.35v


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not true at all.
> 
> In fact I am not even sure where this commonly held opinion comes from.
> 
> A very large percentage of 1800x can run 4ghz 24/7 with no issues, I can run 4.0 on one, and 4.1 one the other.
> 
> There are big differences in binning between the lower tier CPU skus and the higher skus


I think what he means is that going from 3.0 stock to 3.8 OCed is a bigger gain than going from 3.6 stock to 4.0 OCed.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm assuming the R5 1600x is just a CPU with two weak cores that are disabled/cut but still meets the requirements of the higher binning for 1600x speed/TDP
> Thanks for that, it's kind of what I figured. Just a coin toss as to what you get?


Interesting.

The reviews also claim 1600x gets full XFR (same as the 1800x).
Base: 3.6
Boost: 4.0
Boost & XFR: 4.1

If XFR can boost it to 4.1 without errors occurring on 1 or 2 cores. I don't understand why 4.1 wouldn't be attainable on all cores (as long as you kept the temperature within an XFR only scenario) I.E. a good custom loop. Or water chiller. Theoretically; you'd assume that to be the case.
OR
is XFR set to always run on the _*same*_ cores (I.E. the ones found to be strongest during binning process).?


----------



## gupsterg

Source, page 9, this PDF.


----------



## nrpeyton

Definitely deserves *more investigation.* The 1600x could be on par with the 1800x for the greatest *chance* at a route to 4.0GHZ / 4.1GHZ on Ryzen.
(I.E. you have more chance getting to 4.1 with a 1600x than any other chip except the 1800x).

Wouldn't be bad, for half the price. And still 12 threads.
And '"almost " identical performance as the £580 bux 'i7 6850k'


----------



## gupsterg

So far all I have read where cores are disabled on a R7 don't highlight "phenomenal" gain in OC ability. It's more like the same as without disabling.

As I'm pretty much wrapped up with what I need for 24/7 OC (3.8GHz) and what I will use for say a bench run (4.0GHz). I don't regard my 3.9GHz / 4.0GHz OC profiles 24/7 stable, but pretty sure the 3.9GHz would be considered 24/7 stable by others







. My 4.0GHz could well be stable in another books as well







.

I'll try cores disabled, then SMT, etc. I doubt I'll see a phenomenal gain, will report back, starting testing tonight







.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Hey guys, my 1700 4 GHZ overclock is a success rock solid game stable. Temps are below 60C while playing. Im thinking 1.45 volts on auto with no LLC is safe for 24/7 but I want to get other peoples opinions on this. How safe is it? Voltage does go up to 1.48 during gaming but thats the highest. Thanks in advance.


1.45v is the breakdown voltage for Summit Ridge. I wouldn't recommend that as a 24/7 OC. Try for 3950 MHz with maybe 1.43v?


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So far all I have read where cores are disabled on a R7 don't highlight "phenomenal" gain in OC ability. It's more like the same as without disabling.
> 
> As I'm pretty much wrapped up with what I need for 24/7 OC (3.8GHz) and what I will use for say a bench run (4.0GHz). I don't regard my 3.9GHz / 4.0GHz OC profiles 24/7 stable, but pretty sure the 3.9GHz would be considered 24/7 stable by others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 4.0GHz could well be stable in another books as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll try cores disabled, then SMT, etc. I doubt I'll see a phenomenal gain, will report back, starting testing tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds interesting, i'll be watching / waiting


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I've got a question for everyone just for the sake of curiosity:

What's the highest idle and load temps you are or would be comfortable with for everyday use.
Games, video/photo editing, etc.

Personally, I like my idles below 39-35. 40c most.
Anything else not bench related, under 70.


----------



## gupsterg

@nrpeyton

The 3.8GHz normal 8C/16T profile has been tested "back to back" Y-Cruncher > custom x264 > [email protected] > RB with office/web use at those times (whilst awake) over a course of 36hrs. Screenies info I can provide, also in my thread in sig / C6H OC thread.

So all I change in UEFI is:-

i) AMD CBS > Core/Threads section to to 3+3

ii) PState 0 to 3.9GHz from 3.8GHz.



After this screenie I start x264 as found in my thread in sig, section Stability Testing. Temps were ~8°C lower (ie ~57°C current) than 8C/16T, bare in mind I'm comparing short run from cold boot vs long run on 8C/16T 3.8GHz. It got to ~10% of loop 1, I got Q-Code 8 board = CPU instability.



Would you like video of rerun? as I doubt I'll capture screenies as quickly as it bombed.


----------



## TH558

My 1800x is running at 3.9Ghz 1.39375v (offset). SOC voltage is 1.15. I ran OCCT small ffts for 2 hours then large ffts for 3.5 hours, Intel burn test for 20 mins and everything seemed fine but for some reason when I run realbench 8GB the system will freeze for about 5 seconds. Everything will freeze including the mouse for 5 seconds then it'll continue working like normal. This happens like every minute. Does this mean my system is unstable? Also the voltage stays around 1.44 under load and sometimes can spike to 1.49. LLC is set to auto. Motherboard is Asus Prime X370 pro.


----------



## gupsterg

@nrpeyton

I forgot I had logging on in HWiNFO, you'll see the logging icon has red X to denote stop when enabled in previous post screenie. Here is log ref data/timestamps of file :-

3.9GHz_R7_as_R5_6C_12T.zip 12k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> My 1800x is running at 3.9Ghz 1.39375v (offset). SOC voltage is 1.15. I ran OCCT small ffts for 2 hours then large ffts for 3.5 hours, Intel burn test for 20 mins and everything seemed fine but for some reason when I run realbench 8GB the system will freeze for about 5 seconds. Everything will freeze including the mouse for 5 seconds then it'll continue working like normal. This happens like every minute. Does this mean my system is unstable? Also the voltage stays around 1.44 under load and sometimes can spike to 1.49. LLC is set to auto. Motherboard is Asus Prime X370 pro.


Realbench uses the GPUs whereas the other two tests don't. Anything that fully loads the GPU your monitor is connected to is almost bound to cause some freezing and stuttering.

Also have you tried LLC level 1? chew did a bunch of tests with this board and I thought he determined that lvl 1 had the lowest overshoot but I'll have to go back and look at his tests on Auto.

EDIT: Ahh nvm I guess auto is supposed to have less overshoot...but that was according to DMM readings. VDDCR CPU in HWiNFO doesn't seem to represent what the CPU is getting at all. SVI2 core voltage is probably more accurate but it's still a software reading so not sure it can be trusted either.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/#post_25952341


----------



## jigzaw

Just like to know if someone have tinkered with the pstates to boost a higher single core performance while maintaining the the standard clock settings of a R7 1700. The goal is just to boost single core performance on cad programs. Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is this club going to include the Ryzen 5s as well as the later Ryzen 3s and the Raven Ridge APUs?

Or just the octocores?

Anyway, i've seen downvolting to 0.702 vcore if I change the minimum power state in the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan from 90% to like 10% or so.

More consistently lower vcore at idle.

Although, my BIOS states vcore of 1.170 vcore, and this shows up as 1.260 vcore in cpu-z, and 0.802 vcore as well.

CPU-z adds like an extra 0.100 vcore over the value represented in the BIOs, at least my F3 gigabyte BIOs.

Something is still weird with the newer BIOS even after flashing twice/CMOS clearing. I did this so much to the point where Windows got deactivated and I had to reactivate Windows 10 by doing that toll call and going through their robot sptting numbers at me to reactivate it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is that the trial version of the bench being run on windows 7 you have there?
> 
> I think my ryzen at 4150 with the fury was around 3700 on windows 10 with the trial.


Yep.

I'll try it with W10 as well.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> My 1800x is running at 3.9Ghz 1.39375v (offset). SOC voltage is 1.15. I ran OCCT small ffts for 2 hours then large ffts for 3.5 hours, Intel burn test for 20 mins and everything seemed fine but for some reason when I run realbench 8GB the system will freeze for about 5 seconds. Everything will freeze including the mouse for 5 seconds then it'll continue working like normal. This happens like every minute. Does this mean my system is unstable? Also the voltage stays around 1.44 under load and sometimes can spike to 1.49. LLC is set to auto. Motherboard is Asus Prime X370 pro.


What graphics card do you use? Did you have any other applications running besides (especially videos like youtube)? I got these extreme freezes with RealBench too, or rather one of those. Once it is over everythings fine again. Suspected a driver recovery or something but no entries in the event or anything either. But it did not occur before the creators update for me.


----------



## navjack27

That kind of freezing only happens to me when HPET enables


----------



## mus1mus

It happens on other platform with Realbench. It is sometimes Driver-related.

In a nutshell, Realbench Stress test is weak. Doing Infinite Loop of X264 Encode is better for these chips. Yeah, it cannot find memory or cache related instabilities--leave that with Prime or Aida64 Cache-only test, but it's faster than Prime to force a reboot when VCore is insufficient. But I am using the older version that encodes longer.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I gotta say the whole "Its software so cant trust it" thing is garbage. Yes there are some applications that are coded by lazy jerks, but the algorithm used is what matters. What sensors are it pulling from etc. Sensors are pretty straight forward. Ill give this a go and see if I can whip up a script to help, but im sure there are some good programs out there that show reasonably accurate settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm assuming the R5 1600x is just a CPU with two weak cores that are disabled/cut but still meets the requirements of the higher binning for 1600x speed/TDP
> Thanks for that, it's kind of what I figured. Just a coin toss as to what you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> The reviews also claim 1600x gets full XFR (same as the 1800x).
> Base: 3.6
> Boost: 4.0
> Boost & XFR: 4.1
> 
> If XFR can boost it to 4.1 without errors occurring on 1 or 2 cores. I don't understand why 4.1 wouldn't be attainable on all cores (as long as you kept the temperature within an XFR only scenario) I.E. a good custom loop. Or water chiller. Theoretically; you'd assume that to be the case.
> OR
> is XFR set to always run on the _*same*_ cores (I.E. the ones found to be strongest during binning process).?
Click to expand...

if you would like to run 1.55 v on it i am sure it would,. feel free to try o:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Just like to know if someone have tinkered with the pstates to boost a higher single core performance while maintaining the the standard clock settings of a R7 1700. The goal is just to boost single core performance on cad programs. Thanks


there are even motherboards that do this for you so i would say yes


----------



## jigzaw

Thanks. I am using a Asrock 350 Pro4. It allows to manually set levels in all pstates. I just don't know yet what pstate (0,1,2,3,4,5,6) controls the single core boost as there isn't much information on it. CPUWorld does show the pstates of Vishera but none for Ryzen


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> 1.45v is the breakdown voltage for Summit Ridge. I wouldn't recommend that as a 24/7 OC. Try for 3950 MHz with maybe 1.43v?


Well most of the time im at 1.26 voltage at 3.8 ghz for just web browsing and hearthstone. When I game I can go 1.32 3.9 ghz, or 1.45 4 ghz. Problem is anytime I try to use bclk my memory becomes unstable, so no 3.95 until amd may update for memory comes out.

Guess ill leave the computer at 3.8 1.26 for 24/7, and anytime I game will just restart with 3.9 / 4 ghz


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes I noticed that too, casually I was ranting about it on the asrock forums some days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=4823&PID=27315&title=whats-the-agesa-edition-of-370killer-bios-20#27315
> 
> Oddly enough the X370 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 which is basically the same board with a few added extras still says 2933+ http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/index.asp


I had two ASRock boards under the last AMD platform (990FX) and both BIOS's were buggy. Even the latest BIOS version released in 2016 (P1.8) for the flagship board (990FX Extreme9 12+2) is still buggy as hell.

I was doing some O/C'ing on it tonight and I could apply the same set of settings in a different order, and system wouldn't boot. Regardless fact settings are all 100% exactly the same. Figuring out these mysterious orders has been so painstaking it almost took the fun out of it sometimes.

Figuring out the correct "order" to enter them would result in a 100% stable system. Not learning the mysterious order would always result in a completely non-boot scenario.

Worst of all; there were actually similar "patterns" between my two 990FX ASRock boards (like they were _both_ plagued by the same problems).

My next board will definitely be an ASUS. Without any shadow of a doubt on that one.

Sorry I don't know how much bearing that has on Ryzen, but there's a bitter taste in my mouth about it. And I felt I should share. If no one ever says anything; nothing will ever get better.

And you did say in your rant at that link you gave, that the board was the _only_ one still not supporting 3200....


----------



## navjack27

heh, still no issues with my x370 killer sli/ac OR my x99 fataility i7 professional. overclocking is fine with both. i can hit high clocks. can't speak for fast ram tho since i don't own any


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nrpeyton
> 
> I forgot I had logging on in HWiNFO, you'll see the logging icon has red X to denote stop when enabled in previous post screenie. Here is log ref data/timestamps of file :-
> 
> 3.9GHz_R7_as_R5_6C_12T.zip 12k .zip file


I opened the spreadsheet. I'm seeing 100% CPU utilisation at 3.9GHZ on all 6 cores at a v.core of only 1.163v to 1.181v (unless I'm missing something that looks pretty darn good)?

Is that the 1600 or the 1600x?


----------



## mus1mus

VID is different from VCore.

*Column AE*


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID is different from VCore.
> 
> *Column AE*


My bad.

1.308v


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> My bad.
> 
> 1.308v


150mv still to play with and at 3.9GHZ with no errors showing. (all 6 cores 100%)

not bad?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I had two ASRock boards under the last AMD platform (990FX) and both BIOS's were buggy. Even the latest BIOS version released in 2016 (P1.8) for the flagship board (990FX Extreme9 12+2) is still buggy as hell.
> 
> I was doing some O/C'ing on it tonight and I could apply the same set of settings in a different order, and system wouldn't boot. Regardless fact settings are all 100% exactly the same. Figuring out these mysterious orders has been so painstaking it almost took the fun out of it sometimes.
> 
> Figuring out the correct "order" to enter them would result in a 100% stable system. Not learning the mysterious order would always result in a completely non-boot scenario.
> 
> Worst of all; there were actually similar "patterns" between my two 990FX ASRock boards (like they were _both_ plagued by the same problems).
> 
> My next board will definitely be an ASUS. Without any shadow of a doubt on that one.
> 
> Sorry I don't know how much bearing that has on Ryzen, but there's a bitter taste in my mouth about it. And I felt I should share. If no one ever says anything; nothing will ever get better.
> 
> And you did say in your rant at that link you gave, that the board was the _only_ one still not supporting 3200....


Well this board works fine, boots fast and overclocking works well, the only thing that annoys me at the moment is the subpar high speed memory support (compared to other boards that I know can handle 3200 with my sticks). I didn't say my board was the only one (from Asrock at least), I said both my board, the Killer SLI, and the X370 Fatal1ty K4 were the only ones lacking 3200+ memory support. Then they changed that on the Killer page but not on the K4, strange.

Cheers


----------



## nrpeyton

Well I've got my fingers crossed they get that fixed soon for you ;-)

The reviews were certainly good.

Glad to see Asrock has made great inroads since 990FX.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> My bad.
> 
> 1.308v
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> 150mv still to play with and at 3.9GHZ with no errors showing. (all 6 cores 100%)
> 
> not bad?
Click to expand...

That test failed, so I wouldn't say "not bad", read OC example lower down and you'll have better grasp on requirement for 3.9GHz ACB.

ProbeIt will show ~1.380V, includes LLC to "power plane". CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is MAX 1.356V, average is ~1.323V (=SUM(AE2:AE143)/142). General consensus is CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is more like what CPU see, see section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket* in OP of thread in my sig.

If you have been noting member shares there will be say an "optimal" ACB OC and from that point it becomes ~+100mV steps to gain +100MHz.

Both my CPU samples "optimal" ACB OC was 3.7GHz (anyone think 1800X!?), stock R7 1700 is 3.2GHz ACB, *~+16% OC for +50mV*.

After that point your looking at big jumps, 3.8GHz +162mV (~1.380V ProbeIt point), 3.9GHz +250mV (~1.475V on ProbeIt points). These results are LLC: [Auto] (ie AMD stock), 3.8GHz a lot of stability testing, 3.9GHz only 20 loops x264. 4.0GHz works for bench runs of CB15, 3DM FS at same voltage as 3.9GHz.

For my CPU samples, x264 has shown what voltage point is needed better than other tests I used, RB needs a lot less. So this is why I reckon 4.0GHz is working on 3.9GHz profile for benches. I posted before that initial testing of an OC profile passed 2hrs RB Stress mode 16GB, *but x264 on 1st loop bomb*.

Loosely speaking I'm more GPU constrained than CPU for gaming, so TBH 3.7GHZ ACB is more than ample IMO. If I was honest the Fury X still is ample for my 1440P needs, but I may go Vega just because:-

i) YOLO.
ii) A month or so ago, a friend I went to school with was found dead in his sleep







, he was a "normal" healthy human. And I'm not that old, for me placed a whole new perspective on "life".

So now I indulge in "pleasures" I desire more than before







.


----------



## Mega Man

i am sorry to hear that, i know what it is like. i lost my brother last year- he was 38. it is eye opening--- if you need a vent let me know


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you very much for supportive post







, but I'm OK







.

I was using that to point out to nrpeyton that just go for what you desire







.

Sorry to read you're loss, when it happens to someone you know / are attached to really changes things. Likewise if you wish to vent, feel free to.


----------



## alucardis666

I'm official!


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry to hear that from both of you....

I don't want to start something sentimental or anything but I lost my father and a friend a couple of years ago... Last year a friend of mine found his fitness buddy dead in his apartment sitting on the couch... He was only 28 yo.

what i want to say is that i know what it is to lose someone close... But it started me thinking about life in general though...


----------



## Skyl3r

The Overclock community is really something special. In many places across the internet, posting something like this would make you vulnerable. Here? There's a whole community of people ready to help and support you. I love it and I really appreciate everyone. There's not many places that rival OC.net in this area. I wish the best for all of you!


----------



## becks

whats your scores in CB 15 single core guys ?

Multi core is way out of reach with my 7700k my best so far is 1121 (win 10 no gimmick or tweak )


----------



## mus1mus

~160ish for 4.0 IIRC.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ~160ish for 4.0 IIRC.


That's interesting...mine is around 210 at 5.1 Core / 5.1 Uncore

Thank you


----------



## chew*

Not really at 5.1 ryzen scores way higher.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28










@Skyl3r

OCN is the place to be @ for sure







.

@bluej511

Been reading in the C6H thread many with W10 Creators edition have stutter/freezing in OS when stability testing. Perhaps "we" are seeing lack of performance in our benches due to that? I didn't note stutter/freezing in 3DM when benching for which Power Plan to use and how to tweak it. I have not game'd yet in W10 or done as much stability testing, planning today to do more.

Are you also experiencing any W10 issues with higher loads on platform?

I saw chew* and savagebunny were posting here some Pi benches were slow on W10C, as well. Some of the C6H owners are comparing they have NVMe and that an issue. But I have SATA SSD and did not note some freezing when running RB in W10.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Skyl3r
> 
> OCN is the place to be @ for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> Been reading in the C6H thread many with W10 Creators edition have stutter/freezing in OS when stability testing. Perhaps "we" are seeing lack of performance in our benches due to that? I didn't note stutter/freezing in 3DM when benching for which Power Plan to use and how to tweak it. I have not game'd yet in W10 or done as much stability testing, planning today to do more.
> 
> Are you also experiencing any W10 issues with higher loads on platform?
> 
> I saw chew* and savagebunny were posting here some Pi benches were slow on W10C, as well. Some of the C6H owners are comparing they have NVMe and that an issue. But I have SATA SSD and did not note some freezing when running RB in W10.


I did a cinebench yesterday in high priority it did freeze then go then freeze again but did give me a high score of 16xx (dont remember the exact number) so its freezing for me because of high priority, i don't think realbench froze for me while using it, the mouse lagged before and after w10c update so thats a realbench issue i believe.


----------



## rt123

Cinebench is _*supposed*_ to be freeze with High/Realtime priority.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cinebench is _*supposed*_ to be freeze with High/Realtime priority.


It didnt before the creators update though so AH to you, its not supposed to. Realtime freezes fully and gives you a score, high freezes ON AND OFF then gives you a score, it didn't freeze on and off before id watch the whole bench smoothly.


----------



## rt123

Hmnn...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hmnn...


Yea thats what i did as well lol. Maybe the creator update has changed the way priority works, which isn't a biggie because the score is right around where it should be (without asus bias in bios turned on) so its working correctly.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea thats what i did as well lol. Maybe the creator update has changed the way priority works, which isn't a biggie because the score is right around where it should be (without asus bias in bios turned on) so its working correctly.


Yeah, Creator's update thing prolly.

Also there's more to come,

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/04/18/introducing-power-throttling/#w1tJCbh4yPCRWSXG.97


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: OT







In time, some comparisons will be posted.


----------



## rt123

Dude, too late..

Skl-E in June. Also, I'm jealous.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, too late..
> 
> Skl-E in June. Also, I'm jealous.


IKR. Best I can do for now.









These are not mine. But I can play with them once in a while.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> I din't want to compete with you, or anyone...was just curios what is the score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limit l3 as well and we race than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking obviously.. or not


I think r5 1400 may be cache nerfed? I can use that...

Now i need to check...im not even sure..


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

W10C is same CBR15 as W7.



The 1703 is W7, both results without CB15 PB, the drive where CBR15 is shared between the 2. This is Balanced PP, CP: 50%, only OS tweaks are "privacy", OneDrive remove, some other odds bits, so basically my daily setup, as was W7. I change no priority, etc of CB for whichever OS, I didn't interact with rig whilst run going on, visually all "smooth normal" bench.

I used RB v2.54 for when I said I had stutter/freezing whilst in stress mode. On W7 v2.54 does not run, it says xxx.dll missing (again install on drive shared between OS), I use v2.43 in W7, I will try that on W10.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IKR. Best I can do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These are not mine. But I can play with them once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me likey..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> W10C is same CBR15 as W7.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1703 is W7, both results without CB15 PB, the drive where CBR15 is shared between the 2. This is Balanced PP, CP: 50%, only OS tweaks are "privacy", OneDrive remove, some other odds bits, so basically my daily setup, as was W7. I change no priority, etc of CB for whichever OS, I didn't interact with rig whilst run going on, visually all "smooth normal" bench.
> 
> I used RB v2.54 for when I said I had stutter/freezing whilst in stress mode. On W7 v2.54 does not run, it says xxx.dll missing (again install on drive shared between OS), I use v2.43 in W7, I will try that on W10.


Yea you're getting higher scores then i am and thats with me touching priority to high. Not sure why that is but wtv. We're both at 3.8 as well bit odd.

Edit: 1682 is what i get without touching priority or bias.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Got a few hours of gaming in last night on Overwatch, Squad and LoL. Squad was hitching a little bit more than usual but it was easy to ignore. Overwatch ran +140FPS.

Little did I know I was folding on 14 of my 16 threads the entire time. I chuckled. I'd like to see a 7700K do the same.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea you're getting higher scores then i am and thats with me touching priority to high. Not sure why that is but wtv. We're both at 3.8 as well bit odd.


Make sure you are running the latest version of R15. There was a new one release around Dec-Jan & that boosts scores quit a bit compared to the old version. Also Cinebench likes high speed RAM.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Make sure you are running the latest version of R15. There was a new one release around Dec-Jan & that boosts scores quit a bit compared to the old version. Also Cinebench likes high speed RAM.


Yea i redownloaded everything when i get my new HDD couple weeks ago so pretty sure i have the new version of everything. 21 points isnt much im running at 3200mhz as well, could be my bitdefender though it does seem to be problematic in some games and applications.


----------



## rt123

Antivirus, not even once.


----------



## MrPerforations

i had freezing and then recovering during tests, but it would pass the test fine. I was down to my hard drives.
thing is blue has the same drive as me, so that cant be so?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i had freezing and then recovering during tests, but it would pass the test fine. I was down to my hard drives.
> thing is blue has the same drive as me, so that cant be so?


Im running everything off a seagate ST2000DM006 but my OS is on an ssd.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, thats on the compatible list too, mines not but works fine during tests.
I was using a small ssd (60gb), just did not like it at all.
mines a Seagate ST2000DM001 2tb.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Yeah Broadwell-E IPC is what peeps are saying/we seeing. Happy with that TBH







. As it's not "KECHING" for Intel from my wallet. When I went i5 4690K I could not bring myself to part with ~£100 extra or if I thought as % (~71%) more cost for 4 extra threads, which were HT anyway. Regardless of some "teething" issues / early adopter "stuff" thrilled to be back on AMD.

@bluej511

Dunno man about the difference you see between mine and yours. I'm assuming you're at 3200MHz as you have attained it recently with tweaks?

I run no AV, etc. Been like that for too many years now. Could be said I'm being complacent on that angle, but I just know I'm not going to anywhere to need protection or sourcing files, etc, nor do I get any files as such in email, usb stick, etc. ISP cover the email before it get to me as well IIRC. Then Windows FireWall is AOK for me.

OS SATA SSD, CB R15 on SATA HDD, neither anything special. SSD Crucial MX100 250GB, HDD Seagate Barracuda 7.2K RPM 2TB.

I'd say the W7 vs W10 1703 vs 1693 is within swing I see run to run.


----------



## Alwrath

Holy crap, finally got my ram stable on 3200 strap with 16-15-15-15-35 timings. Went for broke and did a bclk oc and got 3300 mhz stable with 103 bclk and 4016 mhz. Just posted in leaderboard. woot!







Bios 1002.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Holy crap, finally got my ram stable on 3200 strap with 16-15-15-15-35 timings. Went for broke and did a bclk oc and got 3300 mhz stable with 103 bclk and 4016 mhz. Just posted in leaderboard. woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1002.


How did it affect performance?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Holy crap, finally got my ram stable on 3200 strap with 16-15-15-15-35 timings. Went for broke and did a bclk oc and got 3300 mhz stable with 103 bclk and 4016 mhz. Just posted in leaderboard. woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1002.


Sweet!


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> How did it affect performance?


Still testing, running Mass Effect right now, seems to running smoother. Id say its a success. Backed down vcore to 1.38 and the core multiplier by 0.5, im at 3966 mhz now with much lower voltage, gonna leave that for my 24/7









Backing down dram voltage now, since it runs higher than 1.35 in game testing


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> You can't really do an apple to apple comparison as there are to many different variables...
> I'm on Air cooling.. and he could get that freq on minus temps, probably....and I don't have bf1... and my bench table is of cardboard... and 1800x is more expensive now....
> 
> Anyhow, look what I started....bad, bad me..
> At least I got my answer so thanks


This is funny. comes in and compares then says "you cant compare apples to apples." I have noticed Intel fans have trouble letting go of the crown. I say this as a 6 year Intel user as well. at 4Ghz Ryzen does match and even beat in some cases single core performance. Simple facts man. Deal with it.


----------



## mus1mus

Alrighty guys. I have 6900Ks I can test to compare if you want that.

CB - Ryzen
HWBOT X265 - BE
Realbench - Ryzen

That's about it so far. Those BE came in late in the afternoon so yeah.

Speaking of BEs, 7 of them came from a single batch. Tested 5/7, 3 passed X265 4K Encode [email protected]
2 - meh! 4.1 at same settings!

Yield quality is just TERRIBAD!


----------



## mus1mus

I know. I meant the two that tops at [email protected]









Considering they are of the same batch.


----------



## rt123

Batches are rarely a good precursor to chip quality tho.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. I may have just been spoiled by AMD FX family where batches do matter a lot even on different SKUs.


----------



## chew*

Here you go...I have already scouted KL efficiency.

You should be a tad faster at this speed with bios tuned settings

I pulled the ref clock up to suck in my subs I have no acess to but ran realistic 24/7 mem speeds timings just for a fair comparison.

No clue if this is good.....this is not really my benchmark....

Go easy on my little $169 chip







don't make it look to bad.


----------



## MrPerforations

my fx got around 700 when oced.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I ran mine at the same clocks as a skylake and at 4GHz I surpassed its single threading performance. I dont care what people say its IPC vs IPC regardless of architecture and instruction sets. We are comparing company a to company b period. This is pretty darn impressive if you ask me. I think alot of that is branch prediction, but the bottom line is it outperforms the godlike intels and that should be celebrated by all fans cause now intel has to come with it price wise.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Sweet!


Looks like we have the same cpu/mb/cooler, whats your voltage and temps like at 4.1?


----------



## yendor

vid in place of vcore could make for a lively moment.

I can't get cpu-z to reliably show vcore. It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## MrPerforations

that would be what it would take for me to get the 1700 to 4ghz man.
my chip is not doing well with the ibt avx @ max challange.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Ok so I took back my ram and got the 16gb 3200 Corsair CMk16gx4m2b3200c16. But the site (Corsair) shows it's xmp is like 2133 with lower voltages and timings. How do I send it to the proper ones.

My mb bios has an extra setting so idk what to change.

Pictures uploaded


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quick help would be great


----------



## gupsterg

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/66dv1f/request_to_amd_regarding_ryzen_platform/
 posted hailing AMD people, please share your gripes members.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Ok so I took back my ram and got the 16gb 3200 Corsair CMk16gx4m2b3200c16. But the site (Corsair) shows it's xmp is like 2133 with lower voltages and timings. How do I send it to the proper ones.
> 
> My mb bios has an extra setting so idk what to change.
> 
> Pictures uploaded


Looks like an Asus bios, main page, ezmode lower left side has current memory setting with pull down menu, click. Will show xmp option available. Select it, save and exit. System will restart. Ram training may take a while as it does it's thing. Many cycles and two reboots even at times. Just wait. If mobo and cpu like your ram you'll be running up to rated speed.


----------



## Ultracarpet

I haven't been keeping up that closely. I found out that my motherboard was in fact bricked. What motherboard would you guys recommend right now in the under 200usd segment?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I too had the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd. I went to the Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 and its amazing to me by comparison althought some say it dies to early I dont know if they are valid in that statement or its just a "pebcak"


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Ok so I took back my ram and got the 16gb 3200 Corsair CMk16gx4m2b3200c16. But the site (Corsair) shows it's xmp is like 2133 with lower voltages and timings. How do I send it to the proper ones.
> 
> My mb bios has an extra setting so idk what to change.
> 
> Pictures uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an Asus bios, main page, ezmode lower left side has current memory setting with pull down menu, click. Will show xmp option available. Select it, save and exit. System will restart. Ram training may take a while as it does it's thing. Many cycles and two reboots even at times. Just wait. If mobo and cpu like your ram you'll be running up to rated speed.
Click to expand...

Any way to do it without that? As in the normal advanced mode?

Also I tried that said failed iverclockong oress f1


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Ok so I took back my ram and got the 16gb 3200 Corsair CMk16gx4m2b3200c16. But the site (Corsair) shows it's xmp is like 2133 with lower voltages and timings. How do I send it to the proper ones.
> 
> My mb bios has an extra setting so idk what to change.
> 
> Pictures uploaded


Change "Memory Frequency" from Auto to desired frequency.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Change timings in "DRAM Timing Control"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Change "VDDCR SOC Voltage", "DRAM Voltage", and "VTTDDR Voltage" as needed. You should probably do this part first and reboot before changing timings and frequency. In fact you should do the voltage, reboot, then loosen the timings, reboot, then up the frequency one notch, reboot again. Carry on like this for every increase. After you've found a stable max frequency then go back and lower your timings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I changed VDDP Standby but I honestly have no clue what it does or if it's related to memory. I got a BSOD on what I thought were stable settings so I just gave everything a little bump to see if it would help.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I just cant get it to run on what its supposed to ??


----------



## alucardis666

For anyone curious what the difference is between TXp and Ti on Ryzen.

*Ti*



*TXp*


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> In my testing both at 4.0 GHz, 1 core HT/SMT disabled the 7700k hit 175 in single thread vs the 1700x same core/ram speed hit 164. Also 6950x same settings scored 168


That's very promising indeed. Fantastic news actually. I spend more time than I should, reviewing differences at http://cpu.userbenchmark.com and the i7 7700k is showing a 29% lead at single core.
1700x with 119 Pts vs the 7700k at 154 Pts.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> That's very promising indeed. Fantastic news actually. I spend more time than I should, reviewing differences at http://cpu.userbenchmark.com and the i7 7700k is showing a 29% lead at single core.
> 1700x with 119 Pts vs the 7700k at 154 Pts.


For what it's worth, you'd get much better information on hwbot. You can sort by cooling type to rule out ln2, and look at specific benches which relate to specific workloads. For that matter, these threads contain many more useful comparisons. Aggregate, uncontrolled, and out of context data at userbenchmark doesn't offer a clear picture.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> For anyone curious what the difference is between TXp and Ti on Ryzen.
> 
> *Ti*
> 
> 
> 
> *TXp*


is this same clock speed and memory bandwidth?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Are you really doing this haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat down, your a very resourceful bastard chew* (that's as a compliment) anything on the market you haven't tested yet


Here we go not realistic 24/7 but just to show scaling from pure hardware tuning ( keep in mind..my memory sux pretty bad for B die )......no software tuning cuz I have no clue with this benchmark lol.......

4gig is not my limit btw just trying to stay at 4gig for cpc comparisons sake........I can always go up to 5 gig range if you really want me to


----------



## mus1mus

OMG!


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Here we go not realistic 24/7 but just to show scaling from pure hardware tuning ( keep in mind..my memory sux pretty bad for B die )......no software tuning cuz I have no clue with this benchmark lol.......
> 
> 4gig is not my limit btw just trying to stay at 4gig for cpc comparisons sake........I can always go up to 5 gig range if you really want me to


man your screenshots are driving me nuts, stop doing that and that ram dang..

I was able to boot the 1700 with 4200 but cinebench would crash, I couldn't get it stable and didn't want to go beyond 1.45v but ram no matter what doesn't work stuck at 3200 18-14-14-14-34 played with soc, vddp, cpu bus, vttr, threw a coin, banged my head but nutting helped


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is this same clock speed and memory bandwidth?


About. Just the max OC's I could get on both. Xp was 2012 core and 500 mem and TI was 2037 and 450 mem.

Both cards were kinda crappy performers.


----------



## krdvg

I have my 1700x overcloked to 3.9 GHz at 1.37v, it passes IBT maximum. However, once in a while, on cold boots, I just get a black screen. Nothing from the bios leds. GPU leds are on.

Can anyone shed any ideas on what could be wrong. GPU is 1080ti. 16gb Corsair LPX at 2933.


----------



## chew*

I like my little 1400







its so cute


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So pretty much what we can take away from this (Which I already knew the answer to)
> 
> oscilloscope > DMM > software
> 
> For us plebs just use a DMM. No one in there right mind on this forum is gonna get a oscilloscope just to check there vcore, soc,vddp, vddr etc. Unless you test everything in a lab, then no one will have 100% correct readings. Either way, using a DMM is so much better for accurate readings in this conversation.
> 
> Maybe if you're a EE, work in a loco shop like my cousin (lead EE for GE) then yes, he has the equipment that I can use, will I? no, I'm not shooting for world records where I wanna be 0.0000001mV accurate (randomly made up number)
> 
> I'm not trying to piss in anyone's cheerios, but you gotta realize what people are doing here.


There are some "decent" USB scopes available for less than a mid range DMM.

http://store.digilentinc.com/analog-discovery-100msps-usb-oscilloscope-logic-analyzer-limited-time/

Get something like this for under 100 bucks if you shop around and / or get on a uni. mass buy. I really like this one because being USB can be driven from a laptops battery supply. Very handy for doing RF. (Turning a probe end into an antenna). All it really needs out of the box is proper BNC style 50 Ohm terminated probes.

Of course its always down to different tools for different jobs. SpecAn, Logic NA, 2-port, S-parameter... DMMs have there place as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well this is over clocking on a budget 101.
> 
> If you really want we can grab a snap on scanner and get nitty gritty. It has a very good graphing dmm plus other goodies built in...
> 
> Regardless one can not ignore qualified individuals well known in the community recommendations.
> 
> I mean raja works for asus...measuring at caps would make the asus look better....they have a measuring pad...recommend measuring @ socket still....
> 
> As it stands its 1.41v with llc 5 (@1.40 in bios) is certainly going to have some droop at 5 gig on ln2...
> 
> Me personally if i was doing a review of a board and could not measure socket...i might measure caps make a mental note and it would stop there and i would keep it to myself.


The point here is that measuring off a pad, a cap, a resistor, a pin, a diode, makes no difference when measuring voltage on a particular node. Its a fundamental principle of Kirchhoff's laws in circuit analysis. If you are seeing a different voltage consistently there is something being overlooked in the circuit, like a snub resistor, or your referencing a different ground. Such as an analog ground, a digital ground, earth ground, a ground plane, so on and so forth. Some of these grounds dependent on what the designer thought appropriate could be floating. Its also plausible that manufacturers are putting some conformal coating on the part which is inhibiting a proper connection.
Quote:


> To many people read way to deeply into it blow it out of proportion due to just not knowing any better then its omg...
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Why people always bring a lab instrument into the discussion when two people are using a dmm at different points on a board never ceases to amaze me...
> 
> Apples to apples all of a sudden becomes a apples to oranges discussion...but neither person is using an orange...


Voltages in parallel are equal, its how the DMM takes the measurement, its not about knowing any better, its a fundamental fact. A cap is a very good place to measure DC when its being used as a voltage hold up, as the cap acts as an open circuit in DC, meaning the DMM is sure to be reading the open circuit DC voltage at the solder joints (give or take introducing a meg or so of resistance to the circuit).


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> As far as I know the reason 3200 speed eludes us is due to board manufacturers are playing catch up providing a BIOS that takes advantage of these chips.
> 
> However that is only with 2 slots populated not 4. If you buy 4 sticks of 3200 speed expecting to OC to 3200 across all 4 slots... well the joke is on you. Most every AMD enthusiasts who OC know that you get stable clocks only populating 2 slots.
> 
> I doubt companies like ASUS would knowingly lie to the consumer in their board specs. "3200(OC)" isn't deceptive, but I do wish the would list it like this in their board spec sheet... *3200(OC)x2* because that would keep the newbs from being greedy and then returning parts they used but didn't need in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The QVL on the Asus webby says as much. I'm not seeing where they lied about anything.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/66dv1f/request_to_amd_regarding_ryzen_platform/
> posted hailing AMD people, please share your gripes members.


The 20 C offset is nonsense.

I would like to be able to fine tune XFR.

There have been some other quirks but I'm willing to chalk those up to winblows 10 being what it is...


----------



## dieanotherday

after finally getting some working ram

i gotta say I'm disappointed in ryzen

I only get 3.8ghz with reasonable volts (1700)

i'm srsly considering returning all this stuff and getting some 2nd hand intel stuff

also realzied that none of the things i do except for cad actually uses 16 threads


----------



## rexolaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> after finally getting some working ram
> 
> i gotta say I'm disappointed in ryzen
> 
> I only get 3.8ghz with reasonable volts (1700)
> 
> i'm srsly considering returning all this stuff and getting some 2nd hand intel stuff
> 
> also realzied that none of the things i do except for cad actually uses 16 threads


It sounds as if you might have too much money to play with, Second hand Intel won't be better for you.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Indeed, socket is best.
> 
> Why the "lab instrument" is relevant is DMM is not capturing undershoot/overshoot as oscilloscope does. So when members view someone saying I get x for x LLC on x vcore they may not be getting right "picture".
> 
> See [email protected] oscilloscope data, is in OP of thread in my sig, section *LLC settings on C6H* plus some info by The Stilt.
> 
> By this post I do not mean to detract any value from what members/experienced OC'ers, etc are sharing, but just highlighting why certain information is better than other information and to aid myself plus others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just an enthusiast giving his "2c"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey thanks for the rep!









On the side, one reason to probe close to the point of interest when using a scope is to reduce ringing on the probe. An issue that comes up is that the cap inside the probe, with the 50 ohm termination when combined with inductance from long wire leads creates an LRC circuit which oscillates. So if your looking at some square waves as an example, you may see some leading edge overshoot. Now the question is, is it really there? Or is it just the probe ringing?

On circuits which exhibit or leak RF, the stupid scope will sometimes couple to the circuit as well and resonate which is another pain to deal with. (Like trying to probe the gate on a high speed switching fet common source, with a big inductive load).

Further still is Gibbs phenomenon, which is another headache when your looking at mixed signals or DSP work.

Anywho, Cheers!


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> after finally getting some working ram
> 
> i gotta say I'm disappointed in ryzen
> 
> I only get 3.8ghz with reasonable volts (1700)
> 
> i'm srsly considering returning all this stuff and getting some 2nd hand intel stuff
> 
> also realzied that none of the things i do except for cad actually uses 16 threads


I'd swap you a 7700K RIG for your Ryzen RIG, but don't have one


----------



## SLK

AX370 Gaming 5 just did something odd. I got a bluescreen x0101 stop meaning RAM. Restarted and noticed my OC values were different (Lower) and my Bios version went from F3 to F4. I know for a fact I have been using the release BIOS from the backup bios switch and now it appears its like it auto updated to F4??? Anyone experience this?


----------



## ebduncan

well figured I'd post

New Ryzen 7 1700 owner. I have it paired with the Asus Crosshair VI Hero and Corsair Platinum(8gbx2) DDR4 3000mhz Mem.

Currently Running at 3.9ghz with 1.35 volts under water, with DDR4 2667mhz memory speed.

Updated the bios via windows software utility holy cow that took forever. Now running 1002, and haven't tried to mod anything else yet. Hope to push it further soon, but it's already pretty snappy.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> after finally getting some working ram
> 
> i gotta say I'm disappointed in ryzen
> 
> I only get 3.8ghz with reasonable volts (1700)
> 
> i'm srsly considering returning all this stuff and getting some 2nd hand intel stuff
> 
> also realzied that none of the things i do except for cad actually uses 16 threads


You still have 8 physical cores, that counts for a lot. And as it ages I guarantee it will outrun the 7700k or any other 4-6 core chip.

My 1700 can do 4.1 with 1.5V. which is kinda nuts. But I'm running 3.95 @ 1.375v on water as my daily. *fine tuning might help a bit.*

If all you're worried about is gaming right now I'd get a 7700,7600 or wait for the 7740. Those will run your games with ~10-20fps higher, but do you really need it?

I just got out of a 6950x @ 4.3Ghz with 1.35V and it's not so different for gaming and about 90% the same for the rendering in premier I do. I'm very pleased with the lower temps/power usage on my 1700.











Sure Ryzen doesn't do crazy 5ghz clock speeds just yet. But that's not to say that Zen2 won't be better, and there's rumors of R9 12, 16, core and 24 core chips coming as well. If that doesn't get you excited then idk what to say.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You still have 8 physical cores, that counts for a lot. And as it ages I guarantee it will outrun the 7700k or any other 4-6 core chip.
> 
> My 1700 can do 4.1 with 1.5V. which is kinda nuts. But I'm running 3.95 @ 1.375v on water as my daily. *fine tuning might help a bit.*
> 
> If all you're worried about is gaming right now I'd get a 7700,7600 or wait for the 7740. Those will run your games with ~10-20fps higher, but do you really need it?
> 
> I just got out of a 6950x @ 4.3Ghz with 1.35V and it's not so different for gaming and about 90% the same for the rendering in premier I do. I'm very pleased with the lower temps/power usage on my 1700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Ryzen doesn't do crazy 5ghz clock speeds just yet. But that's not to say that Zen2 won't be better, and there's rumors of R9 12, 16, core and 24 core chips coming as well. If that doesn't get you excited then idk what to say.


I hope every game in the future uses 8 cores....


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up that closely. I found out that my motherboard was in fact bricked. What motherboard would you guys recommend right now in the under 200usd segment?


I'm curious, how was it bricked and do you remember which bios it was on?

200 is Taichi range. Tops everything at that price, stepping down you find x370 pro from asus, probably best at its price point. Lower than that start looking at features...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> AX370 Gaming 5 just did something odd. I got a bluescreen x0101 stop meaning RAM. Restarted and noticed my OC values were different (Lower) and my Bios version went from F3 to F4. I know for a fact I have been using the release BIOS from the backup bios switch and now it appears its like it auto updated to F4??? Anyone experience this?


you had f4 on the other bios? Gigabyte's do this thing when they decide your active bios is bad...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I'm curious, how was it bricked and do you remember which bios it was on?
> 
> 200 is Taichi range. Tops everything at that price, stepping down you find x370 pro from asus, probably best at its price point. Lower than that start looking at features...


I believe i was on 0509 BIOS. I don't really know how it bricked, it was running ok until i turned it on at my new place and it just didn't post anymore. I did have it OC'd, and i forgot to put it to stock before moved it (i have no idea if this a valid precaution, but i usually do it anyway)... but yea. Took it to a shop for them to test and all the other parts worked with a different motherboard. So yea...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not true at all.
> 
> In fact I am not even sure where this commonly held opinion comes from.
> 
> A very large percentage of 1800x can run 4ghz 24/7 with no issues, I can run 4.0 on one, and 4.1 one the other.
> 
> There are big differences in binning between the lower tier CPU skus and the higher skus
> 
> 
> 
> I think what he means is that going from 3.0 stock to 3.8 OCed is a bigger gain than going from 3.6 stock to 4.0 OCed.
Click to expand...

Just because he has more headroom, does not mean there are bigger gains. 1800x may have less headroom before 4.0 but if you have a good chip and a good cooling solution(loop or chiller) then there is a touch more headroom for the 1800x. Whereas the 1700 (x) may have tapped out at 4.0/3.8.

1800x specs out at 4.0 but that doesn't mean it won't go higher.









~Ceadder


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just because he has more headroom, does not mean there are bigger gains. 1800x may have less headroom before 4.0 but if you have a good chip and a good cooling solution(loop or chiller) then there is a touch more headroom for the 1800x. Whereas the 1700 (x) may have tapped out at 4.0/3.8.
> 
> 1800x specs out at 4.0 but that doesn't mean it won't go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Correction...its specs out at 3.6...

By your analogy 1600x specs out @ 4.0 as well so should do 4.0 on each.

The reality is this is not actually the case.

Its specced to run 3.6 with turbo bouncing around cores and xfr boosting to 4.1...mine if its lucky might do 3.9...but more likely 3.8...it was hard pressed to do cinebench at 4.0...

However....the 1800x for the top end in general yes is a better bin.

Ln2 results are proving this quite well.

The r5 are a hot mess clocks wise totally a mixxed bag...

I totally expected 1600 to be decent and its probably my worst chip.

Be very lucky if it can do 3.5....

1500x lucky if 3.6

1600x lucky if 3.8.

Then my 1400 comes along and has already proven itself prime stable @ 4050...4600 booted on single stage phase with a quick test.

Granted 4c4t less but its beating my 1800x in stability testing...

Its actually my best chip so far in prime 95...

Some chips are so bad...the best you can do is try undervolting and just running them stock...not even worth bothering to OC them...


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Giga K7,biostar gt7, Msi titanium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to fix that problem soon lol.
> 
> I have 1 of each cpu sku...helps when working with mobo vendors to have 1 of each sku cpu on hand for debugging purposes.
> 
> For example 1700 had some weird bugs not present on the 1700x,1800x which was related to the lack of xfr.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Here we go not realistic 24/7 but just to show scaling from pure hardware tuning ( keep in mind..my memory sux pretty bad for B die )......no software tuning cuz I have no clue with this benchmark lol.......
> 
> 4gig is not my limit btw just trying to stay at 4gig for cpc comparisons sake........I can always go up to 5 gig range if you really want me to


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I like my little 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its so cute


Nice, on a side note, If amd had a proper m-itx board at launch I would'v went that way...









You proved your point... But I still think my hardware is shinny-er .. + RGB makes it faster


----------



## alucardis666

Is there a setting like Intel speed step on this board? I don't really need my cpu running full blast all the time, it'd be nice to get some even nicer idle temps.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Is there a setting like Intel speed step on this board? I don't really need my cpu running full blast all the time, it'd be nice to get some even nicer idle temps.


iirc there is PowerSave in the BIOS, then it uses pstates to downclock


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> iirc there is PowerSave in the BIOS, then it uses pstates to downclock


What's it under?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> What's it under?


Depends on what board you got, my Biostar board its under the CPU sub menu.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Nice, on a side note, If amd had a proper m-itx board at launch I would'v went that way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proved your point... But I still think my hardware is shinny-er .. + RGB makes it faster


A built m itx now your talking...preferably without the rgb lol.

I concede on the rgb contest...i just cant bring myself to use it lol


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Depends on what board you got, my Biostar board its under the CPU sub menu.


C6H


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I too had the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd. I went to the Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 and its amazing to me by comparison althought some say it dies to early I dont know if they are valid in that statement or its just a "pebcak"


The shares by members on what occurred with their "Gigabyte" are not "pebcak", it is just the same share as you stating "the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd".








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> The 20 C offset is nonsense.
> 
> I would like to be able to fine tune XFR.
> 
> There have been some other quirks but I'm willing to chalk those up to winblows 10 being what it is...


+rep on all the posts regarding "measuring voltages", I appreciate it







.

Yes I agree the offset is PANTS







. Makes no sense for AMD to say:-
Quote:


> This approach ensures that all AMD Ryzen™ processors have a consistent fan policy.


How the heck does that work? if I had a "X" CPU and it didn't have the 20°C offset _and_ my fans ran slower than non "X" CPU I'd be like WOW rock on RYZEN. I have higher clocked X CPU out of box, it runs quieter than non "X" CPU fan profile.

I am not an Intel fanboy, I buy what I need and deem best performance for my money. So in my eyes it was AMD this time. I have owned 4x Hawaii cards from 2015/16, had 8x Fury X, 2x Fury Nitro and 1x Fury Tri-X from 2016/17.

The reddit thread has bombed IMO







, no upvote of thread, many with gripes here have not posted there.

Ahh well, we'll just see what happens.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> The 20 C offset is nonsense.
> 
> I would like to be able to fine tune XFR.
> 
> There have been some other quirks but I'm willing to chalk those up to winblows 10 being what it is...


I noticed that I have 3 temps that are nearly the same until I add a heavy load then the cputin and systin both go to around 71 and the package goes to 61, I highlight that the package is lower, but is the motherboard reading higher not the cpu?

i dont mind going and having a word with my mobo maker, i got beef with them.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> well figured I'd post
> 
> New Ryzen 7 1700 owner. I have it paired with the Asus Crosshair VI Hero and Corsair Platinum(8gbx2) DDR4 3000mhz Mem.
> 
> Currently Running at 3.9ghz with 1.35 volts under water, with DDR4 2667mhz memory speed.
> 
> Updated the bios via windows software utility holy cow that took forever. Now running 1002, and haven't tried to mod anything else yet. Hope to push it further soon, but it's already pretty snappy.


Stay away from the Windows utility in the Future, it has a history of failing ?


----------



## TrueForm




----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The shares by members on what occurred with their "Gigabyte" are not "pebcak", it is just the same share as you stating "the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep on all the posts regarding "measuring voltages", I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes I agree the offset is PANTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Makes no sense for AMD to say:-
> How the heck does that work? if I had a "X" CPU and it didn't have the 20°C offset _and_ my fans ran slower than non "X" CPU I'd be like WOW rock on RYZEN. I have higher clocked X CPU out of box, it runs quieter than non "X" CPU fan profile.
> 
> I am not an Intel fanboy, I buy what I need and deem best performance for my money. So in my eyes it was AMD this time. I have owned 4x Hawaii cards from 2015/16, had 8x Fury X, 2x Fury Nitro and 1x Fury Tri-X from 2016/17.
> 
> The reddit thread has bombed IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no upvote of thread, many with gripes here have not posted there.
> 
> Ahh well, we'll just see what happens.


Reddit is like peeing into the wind.... And to make it better, I apparently have gotten something stuck in the zipper because I cannot log in. Will try again. Linky moar!

tctl is confusing and attempts to make it less confusing have not really succeeded. Not buying the rational of needing offset for purpose stated so far.

Have you tried the method of achieving pstate oc for your motherboard/bios outlined elsewhere ?

In the thread it refers back to a user here.

"Should" work with 7 and 10 but I'm not sure about win 7's power options. You may already know the answer. I didn't search very deeply.

bah.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/66dv1f/request_to_amd_regarding_ryzen_platform/
.

-edit Hmm, that method has hazards beyond my comfort zone, even with someone else's silicon unless they know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## gupsterg

@yendor



Spoiler: Reddit/tCTL



Yeah reddit has always been







for me. I very rarely post anything on there, it just because "we" C6H owners had stated gripes to Asus and I wanted to air these at AMD as well and hoped others will as well. /r/AMD seemed to be place.

Even the AMD Community forum is pants from what I have experience. Once requested some help on a) driver option I thought could be done and another time in an actual thread where Robert Hallock was OP wanted some info and none given.

tCTL





















with





















=



























Spoiler: PState OC / other stuff



PState 0 OC work for me with voltage offset in Extreme Tweaker page. Down clocking work for me, I can change High Performance or Ryzen Power Plan to do the same as Balanced. I can have this "setup" on W7 or W10.

This is not the issue.

The issue with PState OC is you can not increase the VID for PState as you require. If you can not change it there then what happens is basically idle/lower states voltage has also changed as we're applying a global voltage offset elsewhere in UEFI options. I have seen at stock my idle in OS on DMM, measuring at ProbeIt VCORE point is ~500-600mV, when on OC I get ~600-700mV. This is minor but read what is the real issue below.

Below issue especially for R7 1700 owners is further exacerbated when a failed boot occurs. What happens on C6H (and we have been told by Asus team on OCN, applies to other vendor boards) is you get extra voltage going through CPU.

*Case situation*

- I set FID in PState 0 to gain 3.8GHz
- I set offset voltage on Extreme Tweaker as I need for OC (~+162mV).

- System does failed boot, AMD CBS page is reset. AMD "coding" apparently not play "nice" with vendor board UEFI.
- Extreme Tweaker is still active with offset voltage mode (+162mV in my case).

As OC mode has reset from UEFI due to AMD CBS reset CPU is in stock mode. The CPU is not using say 11875mV (default VID ceiling for R7 1700 stock PState 0 (ie base clock 3000MHz)). It is also not at base clock whilst in UEFI and PB/XFR is active, so CPU can be at ~1.35V (checked via DMM). Add in the offset which has not reset on Extreme Tweaker page = ~1.5V.

One owner had ~1.8V go through his CPU = borked chip, he fails to be able to use it at stock clocks, he needs to under clock it.

Some have had ~1.6V go through CPU.

I have had ~1.5V, about ~4x.

On 1700X/1800X PState 0 has ceiling VID of 1.35V, most need say ~+50mV to gain 3.8/3.9GHz, so on a failed boot it's not a biggie for them.

AMD allowing PStates editing is great idea better than what I had on my i5/Z97. But that had better implementation of offset, so I didn't really need State editing.

Now see how my i5/Z97 was.



The 0.001V only applied to all states lower than max, so CPU was basically getting default voltage, then final state got override of 1.254V+0.001V = 1.255V .

My current fix is to use "Sleep" on system, as then it does not need to do whole repost, so I have had no "borked" boot past 2 days.

Some can not use "Sleep" , as workaround or just for normal use, as they get CPU/board issues (which it is I do not know).

Then on C6H UEFI past 0902 we have "improved" SIO CPU Sensor mode. Super IO CPU Sensor reads tCTL and it applies +5°C to it. This then places my fan profile out of "skew".

I disable Sense MI Skew in UEFI, this gains me realistic CPU temps on R7 1700. But then as SIO CPU Sensor reading is used by fan profile it goes to "pot". As UEFI has no option to change SIO CPU Sensor mode I need to use an application that Elmor supplied to change SIO CPU Sensor mode to just using tCTL and not adding +5°C to it.

This application needs to be in OS startup as a reboot will reset SIO mode. This also needs to be in Windows Task Scheduler so on resume from "Sleep" SIO mode is as I want.

Now let's go back to "X" CPU.

AMD state +20°C for tCTL. I have explained some "magic" the SIO chip does, now look at this post. So we can have further enhanced "tCTL" operation.


----------



## Decoman

I wish the Ryzen 1800x cpu could have just one of its eight cores overclock to 5GHz, it would have been so much better for gaming I think.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I wish the Ryzen 1800x cpu could have just one of its eight cores overclock to 5GHz, it would have been so much better for gaming I think.


Intel soon release a 1 core cpu 6ghz, better ipc and 6ghz must be better right?


----------



## Decoman

Probably better for playing Arma 3. (Arma 3 which imo is a bad buggy game, but to elaborate would be off topic.)


----------



## HaykOC

It seems ive got some tweaking left before this is fully stable. I can do any of my daily activity/gaming with it no problem but it crashes during a 8-12 hour run of Prime95 in either blend or small FFT. Heat doesnt appear to be an issue as max temp is around 76 (unless its spiking during a later part of the test which I cannot be around for). The crash leaves the computer running and fans remain ramped up but the LEDs for all peripherals will turn off and the monitors will black out with no signal, hard shutdown and reboot is all thats needed. Is this likely just in need of some more voltage at vcore or is this something else? Hard to pin down without being able to watch hwmonitor. (i have to work and sleep eventually).

Any advice?
4ghz @ I think 1.375 in BIOS, HWmonitor reads as 1.368-1.392, occassional spikes to 1.408
Ram is G.skill flare x running at 2400 cl16 (default config, not the cl14 3200).


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I can report that 4x16Gb @3230MHz still works with 1081 bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Wrong thread sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR-HW95*
> 
> I can report that 4x16Gb @3230MHz still works with 1081 bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Wrong thread sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Someone already mentioned this; but yes, buildzoid knows what he is talking about and what he says about the XPOWER board is accurate.
> The main points of his review on the Titanium were as follows:
> 
> The VRM's are underwhelming, though not limiting. For the price, they could have been better.
> The lack of adjustable baseclock is a real disappointment
> The x16, x8, x8 PCIe configuration is really nice for 3-way XFire and including the 6pin PCIe power on board is nice though not typically useful
> Conclusion? The price tag seems awfully high for what you're getting, especially when compared to other motherboards out.
> 
> Owning this board, I can say that the biggest disappointment for me was the lack of baseclock. I can't understand why they left that out.


I totally disagree with him on the vrm issue.The vrm phasing may be a little lower than Crosshair VI, but the vrm components have better specs and the heatsink is superior, thus making it equal or superior to the Crosshair VI vrm. Check which board has the highest overclock overall. It is an MSI Xpower 370 Titanium at 4.293 GHZ. The vrm runs cooler on the Titanium because of its superior heat sink vs Asus Crosshair VI. The board has steel reinforcement for dimm slots,something NOT offered by Asus Crosshair VI. The bclock issue remains cloudy.Whether it is hardware based or just inadequate bios support from MSI.I would say bios support as a general issue is a bit better from Asus. My assessment is the MSI is superior to Asus Crosshair VI from a construction standpoint and quality is as good or slightly better. Asus has a small edge on bios support. Whether it desreves to be priced $44 higher than Asus Crosshair VI is another question.It certainly deserves a higher price. Oh I forgot that it is also FAR better looking than the Crosshair VI.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!












Nice comparison.
+1.

Can you do Timespy/FSE next? Pls...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I totally disagree with him on the vrm issue.The vrm phasing may be a little lower than Crosshair VI, but the vrm components have better specs and the heatsink is superior, thus making it equal or superior to the Crosshair VI vrm. Check which board has the highest overclock overall. It is an MSI Xpower 370 Titanium at 4.293 GHZ. The vrm runs cooler on the Titanium because of its superior heat sink vs Asus Crosshair VI. The board has steel reinforcement for dimm slots,something NOT offered by Asus Crosshair VI. The bclock issue remains cloudy.Whether it is hardware based or just inadequate bios support from MSI.I would say bios support as a general issue is a bit better from Asus. My assessment is the MSI is superior to Asus Crosshair VI from a construction standpoint and quality is as good or slightly better. Asus has a small edge on bios support. Whether it desreves to be priced $44 higher than Asus Crosshair VI is another question.It certainly deserves a higher price. Oh I forgot that it is also FAR better looking than the Crosshair VI.


does the board have external clock generator? if no, there's no way to have adjustable bclk even with bios update


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I totally disagree with him on the vrm issue.The vrm phasing may be a little lower than Crosshair VI, but the vrm components have better specs and the heatsink is superior, thus making it equal or superior to the Crosshair VI vrm. Check which board has the highest overclock overall. It is an MSI Xpower 370 Titanium at 4.293 GHZ. The vrm runs cooler on the Titanium because of its superior heat sink vs Asus Crosshair VI. The board has steel reinforcement for dimm slots,something NOT offered by Asus Crosshair VI. The bclock issue remains cloudy.Whether it is hardware based or just inadequate bios support from MSI.I would say bios support as a general issue is a bit better from Asus. My assessment is the MSI is superior to Asus Crosshair VI from a construction standpoint and quality is as good or slightly better. Asus has a small edge on bios support. Whether it desreves to be priced $44 higher than Asus Crosshair VI is another question.It certainly deserves a higher price. Oh I forgot that it is also FAR better looking than the Crosshair VI.


4293 is a validation...a validation...like read it one more time valdation. Meaning suicide screenshot stable...

I ran time spy at 4250....how high do you think i could validate if i could run a multithreaded cpu test at 4250









BD validates at 8 gig plus on ln2
..most real benchers wont do valids on a low clocking chip lol...

Im just going to load up my $80 clearance rack board and end that stupid cpu-z issue for this thread...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comparison.
> +1.
> 
> Can you do Timespy/FSE next? Pls...


Sure. But later.









Here's an FS for a glimpse.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12246593/fs/12387470#

[email protected] vs [email protected]

Edit: both are limited to X8 on the slot. But different drivers.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Nobody answered before but I'm curious about temps. What's everyone's comfortable everyday temp for idle/load?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Nobody answered before but I'm curious about temps. What's everyone's comfortable everyday temp for idle/load?


39C under music player + some tabs of chrome. room temp sits around 26C
57C under heavy load


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Stay away from the Windows utility in the Future, it has a history of failing ?


ya I read that after I started to look into it because it was taking so long to update got me kinda scared. Glad it finished up though and all is ok. Will definitely be doing usb stick option from now on.


----------



## chew*

4.3gig valid on the cheapest possible chip.......CH6 must be the best board evah now









https://valid.x86.fr/4lgzbl

Took me a total of 1 minute to boot at 4.3 and kill that issue.....

https://valid.x86.fr/4lgzbl

Lets here the arguments now?

Now that the validation is no longer crutch I cant wait to hear why titanium is a better board or better value


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does the board have external clock generator? if no, there's no way to have adjustable bclk even with bios update


In the context of what bios updates could yield for mobo's without BCLK clock gen chip you may wish to see this and also this.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In the context of what bios updates could yield for mobo's without BCLK clock gen chip you may wish to see this and also this.


wow thanks! i skipped that one
i wonder if there's way to unlink the PCIe clock now..

waiting an update for this bclk on my prime board


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I totally disagree with him on the vrm issue.The vrm phasing may be a little lower than Crosshair VI, but the vrm components have better specs and the heatsink is superior, thus making it equal or superior to the Crosshair VI vrm. Check which board has the highest overclock overall. It is an MSI Xpower 370 Titanium at 4.293 GHZ. The vrm runs cooler on the Titanium because of its superior heat sink vs Asus Crosshair VI. The board has steel reinforcement for dimm slots,something NOT offered by Asus Crosshair VI. The bclock issue remains cloudy.Whether it is hardware based or just inadequate bios support from MSI.I would say bios support as a general issue is a bit better from Asus. My assessment is the MSI is superior to Asus Crosshair VI from a construction standpoint and quality is as good or slightly better. Asus has a small edge on bios support. Whether it desreves to be priced $44 higher than Asus Crosshair VI is another question.It certainly deserves a higher price. Oh I forgot that it is also FAR better looking than the Crosshair VI.


If you're referring to the spreadsheet in OP, that's my validation. My buddy has an 1800x on a Crosshair board and I can guarantee you could get the same validation, or even slightly better. I don't think the difference in 50MHz core clock is a determining factor in which board is better.

I do agree on some things, namely that the board looks good and the reinforced slots are nice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All of the boards with adjustable baseclock have a physical chip built in to do that.

Asus Crosshair VI TPU (TurboV Processing Unit IIRC)

I don't know for certain, but I'm willing to bet that we aren't going to be seeing adjustable baseclock on the Titanium as a BIOS update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 4293 is a validation...a validation...like read it one more time valdation. Meaning suicide screenshot stable...
> 
> I ran time spy at 4250....how high do you think i could validate if i could run a multithreaded cpu test at 4250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD validates at 8 gig plus on ln2
> ..most real benchers wont do valids on a low clocking chip lol...
> 
> Im just going to load up my $80 clearance rack board and end that stupid cpu-z issue for this thread...


To be fair I did run a benchmark at 4.3GHz







But you're absolutely right.

*EDIT*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In the context of what bios updates could yield for mobo's without BCLK clock gen chip you may wish to see this and also this.


I take that back. Wow, thanks for sharing


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> If you're referring to the spreadsheet in OP, that's my validation. My buddy has an 1800x on a Crosshair board and I can guarantee you could get the same validation, or even slightly better. I don't think the difference in 50MHz core clock is a determining factor in which board is better.
> 
> I do agree on some things, namely that the board looks good and the reinforced slots are nice.
> 
> All of the boards with adjustable baseclock have a physical chip built in to do that.
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI TPU (TurboV Processing Unit IIRC)
> 
> I don't know for certain, but I'm willing to bet that we aren't going to be seeing adjustable baseclock on the Titanium as a BIOS update.
> To be fair I did run a benchmark at 4.3GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're absolutely right.
> 
> *EDIT*
> I take that back. Wow, thanks for sharing


I just did it above booted 4.3 but yah i am not currently reccomending or defending any boards.

Tbh they all have issues and all have strengths.

Unfortunately some msi guys (not you) are preaching that cpu-z result as religion of why titanium is better so i had to end that problem









Now maybe the debate can come back to reality and leave lala land.

Btw i am in no way claiming the ch6 is the best board was just being sarcatic...validation means nothing until the top end of the scale and even then...its suicide...


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I just did it above booted 4.3 but yah i am not currently reccomending or defending any boards.
> 
> Tbh they all have issues and all have strengths.
> 
> Unfortunately some msi guys (not you) are preaching that cpu-z result as religion of why titanium is better so i had to end that problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now maybe the debate can come back to reality and leave lala land.


You know if you beat my clock I'm gonna have to beat you again. I know I have a 4.4 validation laying around here somewhere








Give those MSI fans something to worship!









Oh, you already did. And now it begins!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> You know if you beat my clock I'm gonna have to beat you again. I know I have a 4.4 validation laying around here somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give those MSI fans something to worship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you already did. And now it begins!


I have phase change in reserve but that was air


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have phase change in reserve but that was air


Well, the 4.3 was on water. When I benchmarked it... it wasn't water...

Sounds like the race is on. A few 1800x's may die, but the show must go on! MSI fans need their deity back!


----------



## gupsterg

@Skyl3r

NP







.

@sakae48

Nope, BCLK = PCI-E, this and this. The workaround that C6H has I do not know how is done, but it [auto] drops PCI-E gen, but also gen can be forced IIRC, BCLK = PCI-E regardless.


----------



## chew*

I have booted 4.6 on phase on quite a few chips. Better dig deep lol









Hand mounted. Been testing quick for imc cold bugs so not hardware mounting it yet. Board should be prepped by weekend for 24/7 use on phase.

Was waiting on something i ordered to water proof board for ln2 operation. Will be able to pour water on pcb once i apply it...

Condensation must be 100% removed from equasion for some accurate data.


----------



## mus1mus

@rt123

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/1600101/spy/1599884/spy/1600082





Identical except for the CPU Test where I think you know what affects that. Added another result to make it more apparent.


----------



## rt123

Great gainz with RAM speed.









Btw scratch FSE. Try either Vantage or 3D11. Sorry if I'm bothering you too much.


----------



## chew*

120 ref clock with 2666 divider will solve that issue mus...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great gainz with RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw scratch FSE. Try either Vantage or 3D11. Sorry if I'm bothering you too much.


3D11 sucks for Ryzen. Just around a 4.6 5930K @ 4.1









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12113228










I'll give you more later. Have to sleep.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 120 ref clock with 2666 divider will solve that issue mus...


I don't need to, remember I can do 4 sticks at 3200 without BCLK.









It just happened that I need to test the BEs.









Testing 3466 RAM on X99 ATM.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3D11 sucks for Ryzen. Just around a 4.6 5930K @ 4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12113228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you more later. Have to sleep.












Would be great if use the 980Ti, so less GPU bound & more CPU bound. We're comparing CPUs after all.

But please don't cut back on sleep because of me. I rarely get to sleep properly these days, and it sucks. Would be nice if you don't have to go through the same.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3D11 sucks for Ryzen. Just around a 4.6 5930K @ 4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12113228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you more later. Have to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to, remember I can do 4 sticks at 3200 without BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened that I need to test the BEs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing 3466 RAM on X99 ATM.


what I'm saying is there is a healthy boost at pc3200 120 ref clock 2666 divider due to sucking in the subs by using 2666 strap.

I have seen gains of 400 points in cpu test.....

its actually harder not easier to do 120 ref and 2666 divider than 3200 divider







due to tighter subs bud.

if you can do 2400 divider that's even better and harder.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have booted 4.6 on phase on quite a few chips. Better dig deep lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand mounted. Been testing quick for imc cold bugs so not hardware mounting it yet. Board should be prepped by weekend for 24/7 use on phase.
> 
> Was waiting on something i ordered to water proof board for ln2 operation. Will be able to pour water on pcb once i apply it...
> 
> Condensation must be 100% removed from equasion for some accurate data.


Quite a few Ryzen chips?
I guess we're going all the way then.

I'm not gonna lie though, I just think it's hilarious that people are referencing my validation as a reason why the Titanium is great. I've been complaining about a lack of bclock and subpar VRMs and meanwhile behind my back people are worshipping it because of me lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Quite a few Ryzen chips?
> I guess we're going all the way then.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie though, I just think it's hilarious that people are referencing my validation as a reason why the Titanium is great. I've been complaining about a lack of bclock and subpar VRMs and meanwhile behind my back people are worshipping it because of me lol


One of each sku mostly for bug reporting and what not.

4 are duds 2 so/so 1 decent.

Got quite a few boards.

Yah lol.

I am not favoring any vendor but I am favoring logical debates









when my ch6 works it works......but when it doesn't I think first thing I am going to wear out is my mem training and reset button lol......

My taichi is great....IF I know what bclk I plan on using and have no plans to touch it once I set it...

If I was not aware of this issue I would have frisbeed it a long time ago.....

My prime pro is great if benching 3200.....but it ends there it must be run @ 2933 for 24/7 use......

My gaming 5 has been subjected with a DMM surgically due to a malfunction....poor thing I was supposed to RMA but I found it more amusing to just keep poking around to determine what failed myself....

Anyway I wish people were far more subjective in there posts like you and I have just been


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> what I'm saying is there is a healthy boost at pc3200 120 ref clock 2666 divider due to sucking in the subs by using 2666 strap.
> 
> I have seen gains of 400 points in cpu test.....
> 
> its actually harder not easier to do 120 ref and 2666 divider than 3200 divider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> due to tighter subs bud.
> 
> if you can do 2400 divider that's even better and harder.


Got you. I believe I have tried it once or so. But failed to see something significant - at least on those quick tests. I may have to try it again. That will mean using an early BIOS and the crap that it brings.









But I think I did 3600 and 3466 on that BIOS. Might even be better.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if use the 980Ti, so less GPU bound & more CPU bound. We're comparing CPUs after all.
> 
> But please don't cut back on sleep because of me. I rarely get to sleep properly these days, and it sucks. Would be nice if you don't have to go through the same.


Tell me about self contained sleep deprivation.







It's 1:00AM here and I need to be back at work by 8:00.

I get your point. I will try those.


----------



## miklkit

How old is that baby? 5 months? Mus is a pretty new dad so I'm not sure sleep is a thing for him yet.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> what I'm saying is there is a healthy boost at pc3200 120 ref clock 2666 divider due to sucking in the subs by using 2666 strap.
> 
> I have seen gains of 400 points in cpu test.....
> 
> its actually harder not easier to do 120 ref and 2666 divider than 3200 divider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> due to tighter subs bud.
> 
> if you can do 2400 divider that's even better and harder.


Hello,

When attempting such a thing (120 Ref / 2666MHz divider), should the PCIe Gen be forcefully changed from x3 to x2 (or even to x1), or should that be left out as a last resort?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> When attempting such a thing (120 Ref / 2666MHz divider), should the PCIe Gen be forcefully changed from x3 to x2 (or even to x1), or should that be left out as a last resort?


Depends on vga used. By default my 8400 gs is pci 1.1. My fury x is pci 3.0 with power saving 1.1. I have to force gen 1 for fury x.

There is a very small loss in benches. .50fps ( 1/2 a fps ) max in timespy that i [email protected] 120 can probably run gen 2 i just set gen 1 when i go fooling with bclk though...

Cpu gains trumped the losses by quite a bit. Scores were higher even with the slight loss in fps.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Depends on vga used. By default my 8400 gs is pci 1.1. My fury x is pci 3.0 with power saving 1.1. I have to force gen 1 for fury x.
> 
> There is a very small loss in benches. .50fps ( 1/2 a fps ) max in timespy that i tested.
> 
> Cpu gains trumped the losses by quite a bit. Scores were higher even with the slight loss in fps.


What problems were you experiencing that would make it necessary to force gen 1? Fellow Fury X owner...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> What problems were you experiencing that would make it necessary to force gen 1? Fellow Fury X owner...


It just won't boot......think over 101 it refused to boot without setting the lower gen PCI settings...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The shares by members on what occurred with their "Gigabyte" are not "pebcak", it is just the same share as you stating "the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


I love how I say "maybe its pebcak" and you jump to its not period. um first I said i don't know could be pebcak did not say it was automatically. Sensitive much? Relax m8 not everyone who goes on a complaining spree about a board is valid. Just like they probably are not all invalid. But its still a small number compared to the sample size of everyone who bought the board from what I seen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I love how I say "maybe its pebcak" and you jump to its not period. um first I said i don't know could be pebcak did not say it was automatically. Sensitive much? Relax m8 not everyone who goes on a complaining spree about a board is valid. Just like they probably are not all invalid. But its still a small number compared to the sample size of everyone who bought the board from what I seen.


Accept my apologies







. I do not see "maybe its pebcak". I have not gone into the statistical value of anyone's shares. Just said it holds same value as your share.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I too had the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd. I went to the Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 and its amazing to me by comparison althought some say it dies to early I dont know if they are valid in that statement or its just a "pebcak"


.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea my board was a dogturd....did not say all boards. but that guy had similar issue. I believe my statement is still valid. "*I dont know* if they are valid in that statement or its just a "pebcak""


----------



## alucardis666

Can someone explain how to setup pstates on my 1700? I'd like to downclock when there's no load if possible. Thanks!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can someone explain how to setup pstates on my 1700? I'd like to downclock when there's no load if possible. Thanks!


It's possible but it's buggy for that board/bios and 1700's are more likely to have bad stuff happen. I'd wait.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It's possible but it's buggy for that board/bios and 1700's are more likely to have bad stuff happen. I'd wait.


Ugh. Alright


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Can someone explain how to setup pstates on my 1700? I'd like to downclock when there's no load if possible. Thanks!


Do not change VID.

Change FID.



On Extreme Tweaker page use Offset mode CPU voltage, edit offset voltage as required.

If memory training fail or other aspect of OC settings = borked boot = overvoltage of CPU depending on offset you use.

You can use manual voltage on Extreme Tweaker page for CPU. If borked boot happen no overvoltage. CPU still downclock but not downvolt with this method in OS.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do not change VID.
> 
> Change FID.
> 
> 
> 
> On Extreme Tweaker page use Offset mode CPU voltage, edit offset voltage as required.
> 
> If memory training fail or other aspect of OC settings = borked boot = overvoltage of CPU depending on offset you use.


And on the other page keep my 41 multi? so it will downclock between what I set there from 41 pending load?


----------



## Spawne32

This is a ryzen 5 related question but maybe some of you who have a B350 board can help me out here, running a 1600 with a B350M Gaming Pro from MSI. I have a 8GB set of corsair vengeance LPX rated for 3000mhz. Running the latest bios, cannot get the computer to boot above 2400mhz in the bios, just shows a DRAM failure on the diagnostic lights. Only have the options of 2933 and 3200 in the bios as well. Any recommendations here? Cant figure out for the life of me why 2933 doesnt work, wont allow it to boot on a non SPD setting you think?


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It just won't boot......think over 101 it refused to boot without setting the lower gen PCI settings...


Interesting, while mine does still boot fine with increased BCLK I get instabilities that I think might be related. They seem to be gone forcing gen 1, but still need to counter-check to verify.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do not change VID.
> 
> Change FID.
> 
> 
> 
> On Extreme Tweaker page use Offset mode CPU voltage, edit offset voltage as required.
> 
> If memory training fail or other aspect of OC settings = borked boot = overvoltage of CPU depending on offset you use.
> 
> You can use manual voltage on Extreme Tweaker page for CPU. If borked boot happen no overvoltage. CPU still downclock but not downvolt with this method in OS.


I see. If it's just down clocking and not downvolting what the point?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @yendor
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reddit/tCTL
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah reddit has always been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me. I very rarely post anything on there, it just because "we" C6H owners had stated gripes to Asus and I wanted to air these at AMD as well and hoped others will as well. /r/AMD seemed to be place.
> 
> Even the AMD Community forum is pants from what I have experience. Once requested some help on a) driver option I thought could be done and another time in an actual thread where Robert Hallock was OP wanted some info and none given.
> 
> tCTL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PState OC / other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> PState 0 OC work for me with voltage offset in Extreme Tweaker page. Down clocking work for me, I can change High Performance or Ryzen Power Plan to do the same as Balanced. I can have this "setup" on W7 or W10.
> 
> This is not the issue.
> 
> The issue with PState OC is you can not increase the VID for PState as you require. If you can not change it there then what happens is basically idle/lower states voltage has also changed as we're applying a global voltage offset elsewhere in UEFI options. I have seen at stock my idle in OS on DMM, measuring at ProbeIt VCORE point is ~500-600mV, when on OC I get ~600-700mV. This is minor but read what is the real issue below.
> 
> Below issue especially for R7 1700 owners is further exacerbated when a failed boot occurs. What happens on C6H (and we have been told by Asus team on OCN, applies to other vendor boards) is you get extra voltage going through CPU.
> 
> *Case situation*
> 
> - I set FID in PState 0 to gain 3.8GHz
> - I set offset voltage on Extreme Tweaker as I need for OC (~+162mV).
> 
> - System does failed boot, AMD CBS page is reset. AMD "coding" apparently not play "nice" with vendor board UEFI.
> - Extreme Tweaker is still active with offset voltage mode (+162mV in my case).
> 
> As OC mode has reset from UEFI due to AMD CBS reset CPU is in stock mode. The CPU is not using say 11875mV (default VID ceiling for R7 1700 stock PState 0 (ie base clock 3000MHz)). It is also not at base clock whilst in UEFI and PB/XFR is active, so CPU can be at ~1.35V (checked via DMM). Add in the offset which has not reset on Extreme Tweaker page = ~1.5V.
> 
> One owner had ~1.8V go through his CPU = borked chip, he fails to be able to use it at stock clocks, he needs to under clock it.
> 
> Some have had ~1.6V go through CPU.
> 
> I have had ~1.5V, about ~4x.
> 
> On 1700X/1800X PState 0 has ceiling VID of 1.35V, most need say ~+50mV to gain 3.8/3.9GHz, so on a failed boot it's not a biggie for them.
> 
> AMD allowing PStates editing is great idea better than what I had on my i5/Z97. But that had better implementation of offset, so I didn't really need State editing.
> 
> Now see how my i5/Z97 was.
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.001V only applied to all states lower than max, so CPU was basically getting default voltage, then final state got override of 1.254V+0.001V = 1.255V .
> 
> My current fix is to use "Sleep" on system, as then it does not need to do whole repost, so I have had no "borked" boot past 2 days.
> 
> Some can not use "Sleep" , as workaround or just for normal use, as they get CPU/board issues (which it is I do not know).
> 
> Then on C6H UEFI past 0902 we have "improved" SIO CPU Sensor mode. Super IO CPU Sensor reads tCTL and it applies +5°C to it. This then places my fan profile out of "skew".
> 
> I disable Sense MI Skew in UEFI, this gains me realistic CPU temps on R7 1700. But then as SIO CPU Sensor reading is used by fan profile it goes to "pot". As UEFI has no option to change SIO CPU Sensor mode I need to use an application that Elmor supplied to change SIO CPU Sensor mode to just using tCTL and not adding +5°C to it.
> 
> This application needs to be in OS startup as a reboot will reset SIO mode. This also needs to be in Windows Task Scheduler so on resume from "Sleep" SIO mode is as I want.
> 
> Now let's go back to "X" CPU.
> 
> AMD state +20°C for tCTL. I have explained some "magic" the SIO chip does, now look at this post. So we can have further enhanced "tCTL" operation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is a ryzen 5 related question but maybe some of you who have a B350 board can help me out here, running a 1600 with a B350M Gaming Pro from MSI. I have a 8GB set of corsair vengeance LPX rated for 3000mhz. Running the latest bios, cannot get the computer to boot above 2400mhz in the bios, just shows a DRAM failure on the diagnostic lights. Only have the options of 2933 and 3200 in the bios as well. Any recommendations here? Cant figure out for the life of me why 2933 doesnt work, wont allow it to boot on a non SPD setting you think?


what does the sticker say on your ram? should list timings and voltage required to run at rated speed.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I see. If it's just down clocking and not downvolting what the point?


That's why most are using offset mode for vcore that is applied on top of the VID corresponding to the pstate. At least until modifying the VID in the pstates itself becomes an option. AFAIK only lowering a pstates VID is working correctly right now.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> what does the sticker say on your ram? should list timings and voltage required to run at rated speed.


15-17-17-35 1.35v, ive manually set it at that and also tried using the A-XMP option in the bios, none of which would boot.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 15-17-17-35 1.35v, ive manually set it at that and also tried using the A-XMP option in the bios, none of which would boot.


Have you increased the voltage?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That's why most are using offset mode for vcore that is applied on top of the VID corresponding to the pstate. At least until modifying the VID in the pstates itself becomes an option. AFAIK only lowering a pstates VID is working correctly right now.


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Have you increased the voltage?


Higher than 1.35? Already showing 1.36 in the bios, why would I need higher then that for 3000 rated memory at that speed?


----------



## Spawne32

Trying to contact MSI support too, figures their god damn website took a **** soon as I assembled this thing. Just my luck.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Trying to contact MSI support too, figures their god damn website took a **** soon as I assembled this thing. Just my luck.


ryzen won't take odd number cas entered for speeds over 2400. It'll adjust up.
There's no 3000mhz table. Hence the absence in your bios.
More recent bios versions have had some limited success in expanding ram compatibility although the very latest has had highly mixed results.
It may be possible to get to 2933 but it'll take a wee bit of work and as one of our members likes to say, 'baby steps' are more likely to get you there.

Start by loosening your timings, starting with the spd you're at with 2400. Just a few bumps. restart. Boots? Then up the mhz. boots?
If first bumps to timing fail, loosen further. restart.. if looser timing works but higher speed does not, loosen further or up voltage. small steps. 1.37 for example given that you're at 1.36 .
The big jump to your desired speed/timings in one shot can fail where baby steps can get you there.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> ryzen won't take odd number cas entered for speeds over 2400. It'll adjust up.
> There's no 3000mhz table. Hence the absence in your bios.
> More recent bios versions have had some limited success in expanding ram compatibility although the very latest has had highly mixed results.
> It may be possible to get to 2933 but it'll take a wee bit of work and as one of our members likes to say, 'baby steps' are more likely to get you there.
> 
> Start by loosening your timings, starting with the spd you're at with 2400. Just a few bumps. restart. Boots? Then up the mhz. boots?
> If first bumps to timing fail, loosen further. restart.. if looser timing works but higher speed does not, loosen further or up voltage. small steps. 1.37 for example given that you're at 1.36 .
> The big jump to your desired speed/timings in one shot can fail where baby steps can get you there.


Won't take odd numbers? lol what the hell? Well that's curious. I don't have access to a full list of timings in the BIOS, only the primary ones that you would edit as listed in the SPD. So if there are other values that are odd, there isnt much im going to be able to do with that, ill try to adjust to even numbers and give that a go though.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Won't take odd numbers? lol what the hell? Well that's curious. I don't have access to a full list of timings in the BIOS, only the primary ones that you would edit as listed in the SPD. So if there are other values that are odd, there isnt much im going to be able to do with that, ill try to adjust to even numbers and give that a go though.


It won't take odd CAS. Others fine, CAS? No. Why? Hellifiknow.

We can only edit primary and we're stuck with 1T. Bclk adjustments can be used to work around but access to bclk without a generator is only recently enabled and pcie is not unlinked so takes a hit in reliability at relatively low adjustment.

-edit When loosening your timings use the numbers it's currently operating at as your baseline. It booted with them after all.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It won't take odd CAS. Others fine, CAS? No. Why? Hellifiknow.
> 
> We can only edit primary and we're stuck with 1T. Bclk adjustments can be used to work around but access to bclk without a generator is only recently enabled and pcie is not unlinked so takes a hit in reliability at relatively low adjustment.
> 
> -edit When loosening your timings use the numbers it's currently operating at as your baseline. It booted with them after all.


I've been messing with it but hasn't booted with anything thus far. Been as high as 20. I'll have to post a pic of what I have access to.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I've been messing with it but hasn't booted with anything thus far. Been as high as 20. I'll have to post a pic of what I have access to.


Post what you started with. ~16 16 16 36 etc and what you tried to change it to in same format.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> And on the other page keep my 41 multi? so it will downclock between what I set there from 41 pending load?


No, you leave that [Auto]. You use one method or other. Do not mix both.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I see. If it's just down clocking and not downvolting what the point?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That's why most are using offset mode for vcore that is applied on top of the VID corresponding to the pstate. At least until modifying the VID in the pstates itself becomes an option. AFAIK only lowering a pstates VID is working correctly right now.
Click to expand...

^^^^ this







.

Like explained before alucardis666 you can use manual voltage if you want, but no downvolting will occur. It just offers safety.

I am not too concerned I get ~1.5V on borked boot due to using offset. If I was using a larger offset I would be concerned. But do not use my measure of what is OK as OK for yourself, so your CPU, your decision.

As my system is not having a "Sleep" issue, which others can have, I use that option.

a) instant "go to" desktop.
b) yet to have borked resume resulting in ~1.5V, even if on OC of 3.8GHz +162mV 3200MHz C14.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Post what you started with. ~16 16 16 36 etc and what you tried to change it to in same format.


It boots at 2133 15-15-15-35 i can boot it at 2400 and it auto changes to 15-17-17-35 but i have to manually set the voltage to 1.35


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 4.3gig valid on the cheapest possible chip.......CH6 must be the best board evah now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/4lgzbl
> 
> Took me a total of 1 minute to boot at 4.3 and kill that issue.....
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/4lgzbl
> 
> Lets here the arguments now?
> 
> Now that the validation is no longer crutch I cant wait to hear why titanium is a better board or better value


MSI MSI MSI!














1333 ram - 2 cores.... weaksauce!

( I'm just teasing you a bit).


----------



## gupsterg

@Spawne32

Yendor is right.

2666MHz+ strap = no odd CAS, rest primary can be.

Just how platform is, hope is May update from AMD to board vendors opens things up. Below extract from Elmor's OC guide for C6H (works for Asus MB R&D).
Quote:


> - If DRAM Ratio is 2666 or higher TCL will be rounded to nearest even higher number (i.e. TCL=15 → 16)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI MSI MSI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1333 ram - 2 cores.... weaksauce!
> 
> ( I'm just teasing you a bit).


Its all good. No worries im not claiming anything but my 1400 is better lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> There are some "decent" USB scopes available for less than a mid range DMM.
> 
> http://store.digilentinc.com/analog-discovery-100msps-usb-oscilloscope-logic-analyzer-limited-time/
> 
> Get something like this for under 100 bucks if you shop around and / or get on a uni. mass buy. I really like this one because being USB can be driven from a laptops battery supply. Very handy for doing RF. (Turning a probe end into an antenna). All it really needs out of the box is proper BNC style 50 Ohm terminated probes.
> 
> Of course its always down to different tools for different jobs. SpecAn, Logic NA, 2-port, S-parameter... DMMs have there place as well.
> The point here is that measuring off a pad, a cap, a resistor, a pin, a diode, makes no difference when measuring voltage on a particular node. Its a fundamental principle of Kirchhoff's laws in circuit analysis. If you are seeing a different voltage consistently there is something being overlooked in the circuit, like a snub resistor, or your referencing a different ground. Such as an analog ground, a digital ground, earth ground, a ground plane, so on and so forth. Some of these grounds dependent on what the designer thought appropriate could be floating. Its also plausible that manufacturers are putting some conformal coating on the part which is inhibiting a proper connection.
> Voltages in parallel are equal, its how the DMM takes the measurement, its not about knowing any better, its a fundamental fact. A cap is a very good place to measure DC when its being used as a voltage hold up, as the cap acts as an open circuit in DC, meaning the DMM is sure to be reading the open circuit DC voltage at the solder joints (give or take introducing a meg or so of resistance to the circuit).


While the conformal could be a valid point and i conformal my own boards....

I thought i might show this. No caps just a straight up pad direct to pcb behind socket...

caps? Same exact measurement...but pad easier to solder to.

So now alot of the speculation is removed...

As far as ground goes i was told use the one behind socket as well.

Maybe if i measured positive leg of cap and ground at socket....voltage would be identical.

And yes i compared molex vs pad directly after wiring it in to make sure resistance was not skewing results

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi&p=5256260&viewfull=1#post5256260


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How old is that baby? 5 months? Mus is a pretty new dad so I'm not sure sleep is a thing for him yet.


Turned 4 months just a couple of days ago.









My lack of sleep is not attributed to her though.









@chew*
Is that the Prime's?

My K7's back side does not look like that. Quite a hard one for soldering.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> what I'm saying is there is a healthy boost at pc3200 120 ref clock 2666 divider due to sucking in the subs by using 2666 strap.
> 
> I have seen gains of 400 points in cpu test.....
> 
> its actually harder not easier to do 120 ref and 2666 divider than 3200 divider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> due to tighter subs bud.
> 
> if you can do 2400 divider that's even better and harder.
> 
> 
> 
> Got you. I believe I have tried it once or so. But failed to see something significant - at least on those quick tests. I may have to try it again. That will mean using an early BIOS and the crap that it brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I did 3600 and 3466 on that BIOS. Might even be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if use the 980Ti, so less GPU bound & more CPU bound. We're comparing CPUs after all.
> 
> But please don't cut back on sleep because of me. I rarely get to sleep properly these days, and it sucks. Would be nice if you don't have to go through the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about self contained sleep deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1:00AM here and I need to be back at work by 8:00.
> 
> I get your point. I will try those.
Click to expand...

I have been working away trying to work out why Ryzen's CPU+GPU under load performance is not as good as it could be. A while a go I posted a number of things that disputed the windows scheduler and thread switching as being the primary cause of the performance issue only to be told I was an Idiot, Particularly by the people over at Anandtech forum.

I was one of the initial people who pointed out that bandwidth to the memory and PCIe links on the chip was a product of the Ram frequency. It has certainly helped improve things a bit but not as well as I would like and not enough to say that the speed is the entire story. The 70-90ns latency, compared to 50 in an Intel platform still concerned me.

I have been trying to determine if my next observation was in my imagination or If i had substance. It has been tricky as most people have tried to shy away from 32GB systems because they assumed that the slower frequency would be detrimental to performance. 16GB systems with the 3200Mhz Ram struggle to get 8000 in the Timespy CPU test. Your post with the 3 different time spy tests and increasing memory frequency, I think, has just confirmed what I have been searching for. I noticed that some of the combined best scores in Firestrike were being made with 32GB machines, initially with 2x8GB systems and more lately 2 x 16GB systems even if the ram was only clocked at 2400 or 2666Mhz

While it seems that faster ram helps, The major part of Ryzen's secret to getting close to Intel like "gaming" performance and working around the memory latency issues seems to be by increasing the Ram interleaving. The only way that can be achieved is to either use fast dual rank memory 2x16GB sticks or 4x8GB sticks. The increased interleaving is reducing the number of cycles the CPU has to wait between the request and returned of data from memory due to Ryzen's inherent Latency. The frequency helps but does not appear to help as much as the ability for the CPU to access more highly interleaved memory.

We need a bit more testing to confirm but I suspect that 2x16GB ram would be have better performance potential than 4x8GB as it should put less load on the memory controller.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI MSI MSI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1333 ram - 2 cores.... weaksauce!
> 
> ( I'm just teasing you a bit).
> 
> 
> 
> Its all good. No worries im not claiming anything but my 1400 is better lol
Click to expand...

Heh.... keep pushin


----------



## mus1mus

@gtbtk

That is yet to be tested though i don't have access to dual rank B-Dies.

IIRC, AIda numbers are better with 4 sticks but may not necesarrily reflect to Gaming or 3D Benches. I just felt like these Gigas score better than the other boards in 3D. But that's just a hunch.


----------



## chew*

8k in time spy?

Im in the 9k range iirc...

Here is an answer to one of the big questions. PCI E gen 3 vs gen 1.

GEN 3 what is most important is game tests.









GEN 1 16g









Gen 1 32g vs my gaming 5 lauch day review









As you can see yes there is a slight performance drop in gen 1........you can also see that cpu performance scales with ref clock and lower mem dividers.

This is extremely consistent. I see fps drop but cpu performance gains repeatedly test after test.

No 32gig needed for this...

Basically you are trying to solve an answer to a problem which we or at least I made public knowledge to day 1 at launch.

Its already been answered...you just need to accept the answer...

The sub timings you have no acess to currently can be tightened up by using a lower strap and ref clock...

What you are seeing with 32g is that since i showed people how to do 32g with better timings...

they are using ref clock lower divider then raising speed.

Fyi giga a tad slow in 3d vs asrock at least..


----------



## amstech

^^4.3?
Nice.


----------



## east river

Here's a weird issue I'm experiencing!

All of a sudden about a third of my boots will end with a crash the moment the Windows logo pops up.
https://streamable.com/97rio <--- 10 second video showing what happens.
But when it successfully boots (2/3 of the time) everything seems to run fine.

I thought it was maybe a stability issue since my CPU is overclocked ( 1700X at3.9GHz and 1.35V). I ran a stability test on AIDA64 overnight and there was no crash.

This issue started popping up after I installed LED strips onto my computer (plugged into the motherboard's RGB headers) but I don't see how that could cause the issue.
Any thoughts?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 8k in time spy?
> 
> Im in the 9k range iirc...
> 
> Here is an answer to one of the big questions. PCI E gen 3 vs gen 1.
> 
> GEN 3 what is most important is game tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEN 1 16g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 1 32g vs my gaming 5 lauch day review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see yes there is a slight performance drop in gen 1........you can also see that cpu performance scales with ref clock and lower mem dividers.
> 
> This is extremely consistent. I see fps drop but cpu performance gains repeatedly test after test.
> 
> No 32gig needed for this...
> 
> Basically you are trying to solve an answer to a problem which we or at least I made public knowledge to day 1 at launch.
> 
> Its already been answered...you just need to accept the answer...
> 
> The sub timings you have no acess to currently can be tightened up by using a lower strap and ref clock...
> 
> What you are seeing with 32g is that since i showed people how to do 32g with better timings...
> 
> they are using ref clock lower divider then raising speed.
> 
> Fyi giga a tad slow in 3d vs asrock at least..


Difficult to accept the answer when I had never heard it before today, in spite of spending quite a lot of time here.

That's interesting.

thanks


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Difficult to accept the answer when I had never heard it before today, in spite of spending quite a lot of time here.
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> thanks


Im sorry i would have assumed you read my review on launch day ( ryzen return of the jedi ).

I stand corrected.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 8k in time spy?
> 
> Im in the 9k range iirc...
> 
> Here is an answer to one of the big questions. PCI E gen 3 vs gen 1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GEN 3 what is most important is game tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEN 1 16g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 1 32g vs my gaming 5 lauch day review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see yes there is a slight performance drop in gen 1........you can also see that cpu performance scales with ref clock and lower mem dividers.
> 
> This is extremely consistent. I see fps drop but cpu performance gains repeatedly test after test.
> 
> No 32gig needed for this...
> 
> Basically you are trying to solve an answer to a problem which we or at least I made public knowledge to day 1 at launch.
> 
> Its already been answered...you just need to accept the answer...
> 
> The sub timings you have no acess to currently can be tightened up by using a lower strap and ref clock...
> 
> What you are seeing with 32g is that since i showed people how to do 32g with better timings...
> 
> they are using ref clock lower divider then raising speed.
> 
> Fyi giga a tad slow in 3d vs asrock at least..


Thanks for the numbers! After another round of testing I can safely say my Fury X does not like Gen 2 with increased BCLK (106.2) either, results in instability and ultimately crashes / BSOD.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> But I still think my hardware is shinny-er .. + RGB makes it faster


Becks i did this for you since you have been a very good sport.

Let me first state...I hate rgb!

Let me also state...i ran out of rgb headers ROFL....

i had more stuff to plug in


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Thanks for the numbers! After another round of testing I can safely say my Fury X does not like Gen 2 with increased BCLK (106.2) either, results in instability and ultimately crashes / BSOD.


I looped heaven on it for days at 120 ref clock but I was also Prime blend stable with 90% ram allocated and using gen 1.

I made a ton of videos.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Turned 4 months just a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lack of sleep is not attributed to her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chew*
> Is that the Prime's?
> 
> My K7's back side does not look like that. Quite a hard one for soldering.


Yep its the prime x370 pro the b350 has pads to.

fwiw mus I ran 1.475v on gaming 5 and llc high and that's got my chip 3.990 stable but old prime version and old microcode ( easier to oc )

I get just a tad less on the other boards at a measured 1.40. 3.9gig

I would guess the gaming 5 has a bit of droop but will confirm it soon.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Difficult to accept the answer when I had never heard it before today, in spite of spending quite a lot of time here.
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry i would have assumed you read my review on launch day ( ryzen return of the jedi ).
> 
> I stand corrected.
Click to expand...

This thread is so busy and I dont spend 24/7 looking at it. I'm not surprised I missed it. Glad I caught up now


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Spawne32
> 
> Yendor is right.
> 
> 2666MHz+ strap = no odd CAS, rest primary can be.
> 
> Just how platform is, hope is May update from AMD to board vendors opens things up. Below extract from Elmor's OC guide for C6H (works for Asus MB R&D).


I tried 16 CAS (stock is 15) at 2667(which is the option) and no post. Another thing im noticing is that, despite the fact that in windows the setup is faster than my 860k, the initial boots, and shutting down to restart are much slower.


----------



## mus1mus

@rt123

I am surprised! Ryzen actually does well with Vantage.









Hitting 90+% Util in CPU Tests. And I believe RAM matters a lot here.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5609885


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Difficult to accept the answer when I had never heard it before today, in spite of spending quite a lot of time here.
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry i would have assumed you read my review on launch day ( ryzen return of the jedi ).
> 
> I stand corrected.
Click to expand...

Have you got a link to it so I can read it?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Have you got a link to it so I can read it?


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi

Post #4 is where i explained the sub timings/strap tuning and how it measures up performance wise.

This has always been doable on AMD but was not necessary when we could just tighten up subs manually.

In simple terms there are two ways to get significant gains on AMD.

Infinity fabric higher.

Forcing sub timings lower.

In a perfect world...amd unlinks fabric from memory gives us a divider and unlocks sub timings.

In our current world we need ref clock boards creativity and a lot of fine tuning voltages to get stable.

120 is probably max 24/7 you want to run. Unsure about k7 yet... but taichi and asus can do it rather easy...


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I have been working away trying to work out why Ryzen's CPU+GPU under load performance is not as good as it could be. A while a go I posted a number of things that disputed the windows scheduler and thread switching as being the primary cause of the performance issue only to be told I was an Idiot, Particularly by the people over at Anandtech forum.
> 
> I was one of the initial people who pointed out that bandwidth to the memory and PCIe links on the chip was a product of the Ram frequency. It has certainly helped improve things a bit but not as well as I would like and not enough to say that the speed is the entire story. The 70-90ns latency, compared to 50 in an Intel platform still concerned me.
> 
> I have been trying to determine if my next observation was in my imagination or If i had substance. It has been tricky as most people have tried to shy away from 32GB systems because they assumed that the slower frequency would be detrimental to performance. 16GB systems with the 3200Mhz Ram struggle to get 8000 in the Timespy CPU test. Your post with the 3 different time spy tests and increasing memory frequency, I think, has just confirmed what I have been searching for. I noticed that some of the combined best scores in Firestrike were being made with 32GB machines, initially with 2x8GB systems and more lately 2 x 16GB systems even if the ram was only clocked at 2400 or 2666Mhz
> 
> While it seems that faster ram helps, The major part of Ryzen's secret to getting close to Intel like "gaming" performance and working around the memory latency issues seems to be by increasing the Ram interleaving. The only way that can be achieved is to either use fast dual rank memory 2x16GB sticks or 4x8GB sticks. The increased interleaving is reducing the number of cycles the CPU has to wait between the request and returned of data from memory due to Ryzen's inherent Latency. The frequency helps but does not appear to help as much as the ability for the CPU to access more highly interleaved memory.
> 
> We need a bit more testing to confirm but I suspect that 2x16GB ram would be have better performance potential than 4x8GB as it should put less load on the memory controller.


This has actually been tested and YES you are actually right in your assumption, (translate to english) https://www.golem.de/news/ram-overclocking-getestet-ryzen-profitiert-von-ddr4-3200-und-dual-rank-1704-127262.html

Long story short :


----------



## chew*

I saw no major difference when both were run @ 3200 14-14-14-34 2x8 4x8 2x16.

Nothing that could not be written off as benchmark variance.

Huge diff with 3200 divider vs 120 ref clock and 2667 divider though.

I have spent tons of time on this...

I also...am not a review site promoting a product.

No one is going to run 16-16-16 SR @ 2667 in the real world...


----------



## Spawne32

So get this, i updated the bios, despite the bios telling me i had the latest version, and it gave me a bunch of new options for the memory. I now have "test it" features for various settings that just pre programs the bios to whatever these test its are set to, ive managed to get up to 2667 @ 14-16-16-34 but thats it so far, cant get a post on 2933.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> So get this, i updated the bios, despite the bios telling me i had the latest version, and it gave me a bunch of new options for the memory. I now have "test it" features for various settings that just pre programs the bios to whatever these test its are set to, ive managed to get up to 2667 @ 14-16-16-34 but thats it so far, cant get a post on 2933.


That's better. 2933 probably won't happen without manually changing timings til after may bios updates are finished.


----------



## bloot

Anybody tried latest chipset drivers? http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## alucardis666

How long should I run Aida64 stability test for when checking for OC stability?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Have you got a link to it so I can read it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi
> 
> Post #4 is where i explained the sub timings/strap tuning and how it measures up performance wise.
> 
> This has always been doable on AMD but was not necessary when we could just tighten up subs manually.
> 
> In simple terms there are two ways to get significant gains on AMD.
> 
> Infinity fabric higher.
> 
> Forcing sub timings lower.
> 
> In a perfect world...amd unlinks fabric from memory gives us a divider and unlocks sub timings.
> 
> In our current world we need ref clock boards creativity and a lot of fine tuning voltages to get stable.
> 
> 120 is probably max 24/7 you want to run. Unsure about k7 yet... but taichi and asus can do it rather easy...
Click to expand...

I am aware of the Infinity fabric bandwidth. Wasn't aware that the secondary timings were tighter at a lower divider and I have not touched an AMD CPU since Thunderbird and working in IT for a bank so I could not be bothered fiddling with that machine in my spare time.

How is the latency? Openning the secondary memory settings in the UEFI should be an achievable start

I'll take a look. Thanks


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> That's better. 2933 probably won't happen without manually changing timings til after may bios updates are finished.


I just hope it does get better, i specifically went with 8GB of the faster memory based on reviews about performance, rather than 16gb of the slower stuff. So running at the lower speed just because of incompatibility is irritating.


----------



## Alwrath

Im enjoying my 3300 mhz ram speed atm, 1002 bios, 3200 mhz strap on Asus C6H mb with 103 bclk









https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232496


----------



## Spawne32

What is this strap everyone is talking about?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I saw no major difference when both were run @ 3200 14-14-14-34 2x8 4x8 2x16.
> 
> Nothing that could not be written off as benchmark variance.
> 
> Huge diff with 3200 divider vs 120 ref clock and 2667 divider though.
> 
> I have spent tons of time on this...
> 
> I also...am not a review site promoting a product.
> 
> No one is going to run 16-16-16 SR @ 2667 in the real world...


I understand that you are not promoting product. You are the only one with an English language review looking into the WHY the gaming performance was lacking. That lack of the "Why?" has been my major gripe with the media about Ryzen. Even now, for the most part, they don't seem to get it and certainly have not picked up on your discovery.

I have been working through it and I don't even have a Ryzen to experiment on at the moment. I want one if this performance issue is resolved or worked around, as at the moment, the performance in that area is about the same as my i7-2600. I have been working through this doing it all on observation and thought experiment. It would seem that Overclock.net people are skewing my observations at 3dmark.

Is the performance difference with the 2933 divider somewhere in between the 100 and 120 ref clk settings?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> What is this strap everyone is talking about?


Strap = memory divider used.

1866,2133,2400,2666,2933,3200

"
Is the performance difference with the 2933 divider somewhere in between the 100 and 120 ref clk settings?"

I have not really spent much time on it (2933) but it seems that strap is rather slow. The jump to 3200 is pretty significant.

The jump from 2666 to 2933 appears to be able to be offset with better timings @ 2666.

Its quite possible the 2933 strap has a performance hole.

There are quite a few memory holes.

3400 in some 32m pi which i use specifically to gauge memory performance as it very sensitive and shows things aida cant see...

Anyway 3400 was faster than 3420...it like i fell into a performance hole. Lost 2s with faster speed.

Btw dual rank by nature is faster than single rank. Was same on ddr 3...d9 was like the #1 choice (sr) than elpida hyper hit...(Dr) almost same timings...faster performance.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> What is this strap everyone is talking about?


Assuming that you have a motherboard that will allow you to change the refclk. I dont think that b350 boards have that feature though.

You can set the 3200Mhz memory kit that you have to be 2666Mhz in the bios, reduce the CPU multiplier from 40 to 33 for a 4GHZ OC and then adjust the refclk to 120Mhz.

The memory still runs at 3200Mhz and tyhe CPU still runs at 4Ghz but it improves the memory timings. The strap is that 2666 memory setting that you adjusted in the bios


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Assuming that you have a motherboard that will allow you to change the refclk. I dont think that b350 boards have that feature though.
> 
> You can set the 3200Mhz memory kit that you have to be 2666Mhz in the bios, reduce the CPU multiplier from 40 to 33 for a 4GHZ OC and then adjust the refclk to 120Mhz.
> 
> The memory still runs at 3200Mhz and tyhe CPU still runs at 4Ghz but it improves the memory timings. The strap is that 2666 memory setting that you adjusted in the bios


Ah ok, ive been out of the game for so long im still shaking the rust off. lol Ran some firestrike and timespy numbers. 11915 in fire strike on the R5 1600 stock clocks, with my RX 480 4gb oc'ed to 1375mhz and 2000 on the ram. Timespy came in at 4455.


----------



## krdvg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Here's a weird issue I'm experiencing!
> 
> All of a sudden about a third of my boots will end with a crash the moment the Windows logo pops up.
> https://streamable.com/97rio <--- 10 second video showing what happens.
> But when it successfully boots (2/3 of the time) everything seems to run fine.
> 
> I thought it was maybe a stability issue since my CPU is overclocked ( 1700X at3.9GHz and 1.35V). I ran a stability test on AIDA64 overnight and there was no crash.
> 
> This issue started popping up after I installed LED strips onto my computer (plugged into the motherboard's RGB headers) but I don't see how that could cause the issue.
> Any thoughts?


This exact same thing is happening with me, down to the how your screen looks. I have a 1700x at 3.9 and 1.3685 on the ASRock Taichi. AIDA64 and IBT are all passing once I have a good boot.

And this crash is only on cold boots, never on reboots.

EDIT: What is your GPU?


----------



## east river

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> This exact same thing is happening with me, down to the how your screen looks. I have a 1700x at 3.9 and 1.3685 on the ASRock Taichi. AIDA64 and IBT are all passing once I have a good boot.
> 
> And this crash is only on cold boots, never on reboots.
> 
> EDIT: What is your GPU?


EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0 SC


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krdvg*
> 
> This exact same thing is happening with me, down to the how your screen looks. I have a 1700x at 3.9 and 1.3685 on the ASRock Taichi. AIDA64 and IBT are all passing once I have a good boot.
> 
> And this crash is only on cold boots, never on reboots.
> 
> EDIT: What is your GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0 SC


If and when you get into Windows 10 - look at Reliability Monitor at that date and time stamp? Are there any flags?

What about Event Viewer?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Assuming that you have a motherboard that will allow you to change the refclk. I dont think that b350 boards have that feature though.
> 
> You can set the 3200Mhz memory kit that you have to be 2666Mhz in the bios, reduce the CPU multiplier from 40 to 33 for a 4GHZ OC and then adjust the refclk to 120Mhz.
> 
> The memory still runs at 3200Mhz and tyhe CPU still runs at 4Ghz but it improves the memory timings. The strap is that 2666 memory setting that you adjusted in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, ive been out of the game for so long im still shaking the rust off. lol Ran some firestrike and timespy numbers. 11915 in fire strike on the R5 1600 stock clocks, with my RX 480 4gb oc'ed to 1375mhz and 2000 on the ram. Timespy came in at 4455.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

The CPU score in Time spy and the Combined score in FS are both on the low side. That is indicative of low frequency memory with loose timings.

Ryzen has two hurdles that it has to cross, firstly is that as a System on a chip and not a monolithic CPU like Intel, it has what AMD refers to as the Infinity Fabric, which is basically like a network that connects the two ccx modules to the Memory controller and an IO hub. The bandwidth of the infinity fabric is directly related to the installed Ram Frequency. The other hurdle is that design tends to have quite high memory latency. The end result, if you have slow Ram with high cas timings is a system with sluggish gaming performance.

If you can overclock the Ram and tighten the timings those scores will improve. As I found out this morning, If and when the b350 Bios ever gets the chance to adjust the refclk, and I am not sure that it ever will, You can also increase that while dropping the cpu multiplier and memory divider and you will get even more improvements.


----------



## krdvg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> If and when you get into Windows 10 - look at Reliability Monitor at that date and time stamp? Are there any flags?
> 
> What about Event Viewer?


Event viewer is Error 41 Kernel Power. I have seen that before on overclock testing.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

i cannot seem to get my memory to run at 3200mhz./ what gives.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> i cannot seem to get my memory to run at 3200mhz./ what gives.


Keys to memory stability.

Vdimm 1.35- 1.38
Vtt 50% of vdimm .675-.690
Vddp 1.0-1.2
soc 1.0-1.2


----------



## Nighthog

I found out that Prime95 Custom Blend with 10GB of memory is more useful to find out if your OC is stable rather than IBT AVX maximum.

I might pass IBT AVX Maximum with +0.246V for 3.9Ghz but Prime locks in a minute. I need 1 extra notch -->+0.252V and it runs along fine.









My previous 3.95Ghz didn't mange that Prime95 Custom Blend 10GB, and I had already maxed my voltage (+0.300V), could not increase it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I found out that Prime95 Custom Blend with 10GB of memory is more useful to find out if your OC is stable rather than IBT AVX maximum.
> 
> I might pass IBT AVX Maximum with +0.246V for 3.9Ghz but Prime locks in a minute. I need 1 extra notch -->+0.252V and it runs along fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous 3.95Ghz didn't mange that Prime95 Custom Blend 10GB, and I had already maxed my voltage (+0.300V), could not increase it.


Been saying it all along prime blend custom 90% ram allocated.

Ticking blend then custom runs iterations none of the presets even run plus iterations the preset run.

*Intel* burn test.

Prime 29.1 is tuned for ryzen...


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://image.prntscr.com/image/98b4f07ec346401d90c0b71a94b184ff.png

Good or bad?

corsair cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 should be running at 2666 I believe I set the freq to that, do not feel like rebooting lol, also slacked the timings off a lot lol. especially since I did not see this ram on the QVL for the asus prime x370-pro (lel)


----------



## colorfuel

What PCIe version is doable on 120 ref clocks? I guess for best gaming performance you'd want at least PCIe 2.0, no?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

can u explain a tad more? I have the asus prime x370-pro with corsair cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 ram. i have it running at: http://prntscr.com/ez0o8z


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/98b4f07ec346401d90c0b71a94b184ff.png
> 
> Good or bad?
> 
> corsair cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 should be running at 2666 I believe I set the freq to that, do not feel like rebooting lol, also slacked the timings off a lot lol. especially since I did not see this ram on the QVL for the asus prime x370-pro (lel)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> i cannot seem to get my memory to run at 3200mhz./ what gives.
> 
> 
> 
> Keys to memory stability.
> 
> Vdimm 1.35- 1.38
> Vtt 50% of vdimm .675-.690
> Vddp 1.0-1.2
> soc 1.0-1.2
Click to expand...


----------



## Decoman

a) Why does AMD have a webpage for chipset drivers?
b) Would AMD's chipset drivers be different from what is shown on say Asus' webpage for ones mobo?
c) If saying yes to 'b, why 'a'?


----------



## gupsterg

a) Why not?







, I guess their format of site is just different from Intel.
b) I have always used drivers for x device from manufacturer and not board vendor. Some of the Asus SW comes across as "bloatware" when comparing download size. IIRC one time there was discussion why their driver is 1GB download vs less. It may have had AMD GPU driver but but not sure and did not check.
c) I think I've explained my POV within answers 'a' & 'b' for 'c'







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> a) Why does AMD have a webpage for chipset drivers?
> b) Would AMD's chipset drivers be different from what is shown on say Asus' webpage for ones mobo?
> c) If saying yes to 'b, why 'a'?


A) It's "their" chipset?
B) ... since it's asus. go find the download page for the ab350m-a/csm and your answer will become very self evident.
C) pi


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The CPU score in Time spy and the Combined score in FS are both on the low side. That is indicative of low frequency memory with loose timings.
> 
> Ryzen has two hurdles that it has to cross, firstly is that as a System on a chip and not a monolithic CPU like Intel, it has what AMD refers to as the Infinity Fabric, which is basically like a network that connects the two ccx modules to the Memory controller and an IO hub. The bandwidth of the infinity fabric is directly related to the installed Ram Frequency. The other hurdle is that design tends to have quite high memory latency. The end result, if you have slow Ram with high cas timings is a system with sluggish gaming performance.
> 
> If you can overclock the Ram and tighten the timings those scores will improve. As I found out this morning, If and when the b350 Bios ever gets the chance to adjust the refclk, and I am not sure that it ever will, You can also increase that while dropping the cpu multiplier and memory divider and you will get even more improvements.


Did i make a bad choice going with 3000mhz 2x4gb because price was a big factor, didn't wanna pay 120+ for 16gb when i wont use it


----------



## bluej511

For all those interested (not sure if it was posted yet) new am4 chipset driver from AMD, comes with the ryzen power plan as well.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Did i make a bad choice going with 3000mhz 2x4gb because price was a big factor, didn't wanna pay 120+ for 16gb when i wont use it


Not necessarily. Depends on what you do, what the programs you are going to use work best with. Mostly that's available under recommended system requirements.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Not necessarily. Depends on what you do, what the programs you are going to use work best with. Mostly that's available under recommended system requirements.


managed to squeeze 2667 down to 14-14-14-34 per your recommendation, ill run firestrike and timespy again to see if it improved any.


----------



## Spawne32

went from 4455 to 4468 in timespy, meh results.


----------



## Scotty99

Ram does not matter nearly as much with mid range video cards, thats why i was cool with keeping my 3200 kit that is stuck at 2400 instead of keeping the 4000 kit that posted at 2933. Should get fixed eventually either way, but even if it doesn't i know the gains are minimal at best.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> went from 4455 to 4468 in timespy, meh results.


Changing latency wont do much but considering ryzen uses half ram speed for data fabric the speed matters more then on intel. The higher you go you'll see improvements. Synthetic benchmarks made for gpus dont test the cpu enough nor do they need more then a couole cores. Try it in bf1 or anything cpu intensive youll see a difference. I did in firestrike going from 2933 to 3200

Small boost but still a boost.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12356866/fs/12094988

And in one game. The 2933 and 3200mhz are in bold.

i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp

Grid Autosport.
Min 86.98 / 69.90 / *82.35* / 82.733 / *87.43*
Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / *107.15* / 107.68 / *111.19*
Max 156.24 / 132.85 / *139.34* / 142.75 / *144.63*


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> went from 4455 to 4468 in timespy, meh results.


CPU Score may have improved more noticeably. If you're still at stock clocks you're going to see the meh numbers. Especially if you looked at a well tuned system, not just ram, when you're just starting.

Still at stock clocks with the cpu?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> CPU Score may have improved more noticeably. If you're still at stock clocks you're going to see the meh numbers. Especially if you looked at a well tuned system, not just ram, when you're just starting.
> 
> Still at stock clocks with the cpu?


Yes, still on the stock block of aluminum they call a CPU cooler for these things. Decided to go with air cooling since these things dont really OC well beyond 3.9-4.0, a cheap water cooling system in this setup would be 10x more expensive for no reason. Waiting on a Dark Rock 3 to come in from amazon.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Changing latency wont do much but considering ryzen uses half ram speed for data fabric the speed matters more then on intel. The higher you go you'll see improvements. Synthetic benchmarks made for gpus dont test the cpu enough nor do they need more then a couole cores. Try it in bf1 or anything cpu intensive youll see a difference. I did in firestrike going from 2933 to 3200
> 
> Small boost but still a boost.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12356866/fs/12094988
> 
> And in one game. The 2933 and 3200mhz are in bold.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp
> 
> Grid Autosport.
> Min 86.98 / 69.90 / *82.35* / 82.733 / *87.43*
> Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / *107.15* / 107.68 / *111.19*
> Max 156.24 / 132.85 / *139.34* / 142.75 / *144.63*


cracked that 12k mark at least with the tighter timings


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yes, still on the stock block of aluminum they call a CPU cooler for these things. Decided to go with air cooling since these things dont really OC well beyond 3.9-4.0, a cheap water cooling system in this setup would be 10x more expensive for no reason. Waiting on a Dark Rock 3 to come in from amazon.


That is the same reason i decided to keep the stock cooler lol. Im happy with 3800 and saving money on a cooler, plus this one looks good.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> cracked that 12k mark at least with the tighter timings


I do that when i OC my r9 390 to 1100/1600 lol. See the physics difference though. P.S. Ram wasn't at 3200mhz for that run either, i should give one a try with 3200mhz see what i get.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12235762


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> cracked that 12k mark at least with the tighter timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


see what you picked up in physics?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> see what you picked up in physics?


1 fps? lol


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 1 fps? lol


500 points?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The CPU score in Time spy and the Combined score in FS are both on the low side. That is indicative of low frequency memory with loose timings.
> 
> Ryzen has two hurdles that it has to cross, firstly is that as a System on a chip and not a monolithic CPU like Intel, it has what AMD refers to as the Infinity Fabric, which is basically like a network that connects the two ccx modules to the Memory controller and an IO hub. The bandwidth of the infinity fabric is directly related to the installed Ram Frequency. The other hurdle is that design tends to have quite high memory latency. The end result, if you have slow Ram with high cas timings is a system with sluggish gaming performance.
> 
> If you can overclock the Ram and tighten the timings those scores will improve. As I found out this morning, If and when the b350 Bios ever gets the chance to adjust the refclk, and I am not sure that it ever will, You can also increase that while dropping the cpu multiplier and memory divider and you will get even more improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> Did i make a bad choice going with 3000mhz 2x4gb because price was a big factor, didn't wanna pay 120+ for 16gb when i wont use it
Click to expand...

Sorry, I honestly don't know. You are the first Ryzen owner I know who has only 8GB Ram installed. Is your Ram on the Asus b350 QVL?

My first instinct would be to say that as you get to know your hardware better, you will work out a way to tighten the ram timings up further. Don't be afraid to experiment with your ram settings. The worst that can happen is that it wont boot and you will need to reset the bios to defaults and set it up again.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> cracked that 12k mark at least with the tighter timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that when i OC my r9 390 to 1100/1600 lol. See the physics difference though. P.S. Ram wasn't at 3200mhz for that run either, i should give one a try with 3200mhz see what i get.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12235762
Click to expand...

He is only on a 1600, not a 1700 so I would expect the physics score to be lower than yours but better than 15K. Your combined score is at about what I what I would expect and comparable with a 6800K/390 rig His combined should be at 5000 or so


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Changing latency wont do much but considering ryzen uses half ram speed for data fabric the speed matters more then on intel. The higher you go you'll see improvements. Synthetic benchmarks made for gpus dont test the cpu enough nor do they need more then a couole cores. Try it in bf1 or anything cpu intensive youll see a difference. I did in firestrike going from 2933 to 3200
> 
> Small boost but still a boost.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12356866/fs/12094988
> 
> And in one game. The 2933 and 3200mhz are in bold.
> 
> i5 4690k/r7 1700x/r7 1700x 3.8ghz, 2933mhz(hp)/balanced / 3200 hp
> 
> Grid Autosport.
> Min 86.98 / 69.90 / *82.35* / 82.733 / *87.43*
> Avg 111.84 / 95.30 / *107.15* / 107.68 / *111.19*
> Max 156.24 / 132.85 / *139.34* / 142.75 / *144.63*
> 
> 
> 
> cracked that 12k mark at least with the tighter timings
Click to expand...

Getting better. The higher combined score is the indicator that you are doing the right things with memory settings.

Faster ram does increase the Data Fabric bandwidth and get you going in the correct direction. solving the latency problem is the other half of the equation. It is what Chew* has been able to solve by using the lower memory dividers and higher refclk. unfortunately that is not an option open to you right now.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> He is only on a 1600, not a 1700 so I would expect the physics score to be lower than yours but better than 15K. Your combined score is at about what I what I would expect and comparable with a 6800K/390 rig His combined should be at 5000 or so


Yea i noticed after posting. Id love to try faster gpu oc with 3200mhz ram but wattman keeps resetting my 1100/1600 clock so oh well.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 500 points?


oh i guess from the initial post yeh, ive been logging the scores since my 860k with the RX 480 installed, best i managed was 8347 and now im up to 12k but honestly i felt like it should have been a bigger jump.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Sorry, I honestly don't know. You are the first Ryzen owner I know who has only 8GB Ram installed. Is your Ram on the Asus b350 QVL?
> 
> My first instinct would be to say that as you get to know your hardware better, you will work out a way to tighten the ram timings up further. Don't be afraid to experiment with your ram settings. The worst that can happen is that it wont boot and you will need to reset the bios to defaults and set it up again.


This is a B350M Gaming pro from MSI. Their bios is usually pretty good even on the high end mATX boards, this was the only one available to me to purchase as the armor series were not sold yet in stores unfortunately. The ram decision was kinda a budget thing. Since I barely use even 6gb of system memory at any time from what ive seen, 8gb has been plenty, saw no reason to pay over 120 for 16gb. I had assumed that given the better results with the 3200mhz memory (flarex etc) that the vengeance LPX at 3000 would be a good compromise of price and performance. Never encountered such issues with memory in all my builds over the years so this is kinda a puzzle to me.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i noticed after posting. Id love to try faster gpu oc with 3200mhz ram but wattman keeps resetting my 1100/1600 clock so oh well.


lol sorry for invading the R7 thread, but this seemed like the best thread to get an answer about a B350 question and you guys with the R7 have the most experience with ryzen and the memory issues.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @rt123
> 
> I am surprised! Ryzen actually does well with Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting 90+% Util in CPU Tests. And I believe RAM matters a lot here.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5609885


Hmnn.
Can I get a 6930K (Or whatever) run for comparison purposes??


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> oh i guess from the initial post yeh, ive been logging the scores since my 860k with the RX 480 installed, best i managed was 8347 and now im up to 12k but honestly i felt like it should have been a bigger jump.
> This is a B350M Gaming pro from MSI. Their bios is usually pretty good even on the high end mATX boards, this was the only one available to me to purchase as the armor series were not sold yet in stores unfortunately. The ram decision was kinda a budget thing. Since I barely use even 6gb of system memory at any time from what ive seen, 8gb has been plenty, saw no reason to pay over 120 for 16gb. I had assumed that given the better results with the 3200mhz memory (flarex etc) that the vengeance LPX at 3000 would be a good compromise of price and performance. Never encountered such issues with memory in all my builds over the years so this is kinda a puzzle to me.


You'll probably be far from the only person to use 8 gigs, or even less. You got two sticks to make the most of dual channel so something has stuck in your mind after all this time..

It's a new architecture, though ddr4 has been around for a wee while now when it was first introduced it was NOT a smooth meeting. The reverse is true now and the one thing to remember is that xmp is a profile designed to work with Intel cpu's and IMC. Drop in matches are less likely simply because of that. But, knowing the kit can go so fast generally means that there's a way to get there. It's just gotta be manual unless the bios revisions that are still coming out loosen things up so that the cpu can find a way to run at the speed and timings the xmp profile offers it.

Interesting, on the msi forum a user notes that he can't boot at 4.2 on this board. It's been gently suggested he look at an x370.


----------



## Skyl3r

So... PCIe slots pop off pretty easy...
Time to get a new motherboard...


----------



## crakej

Anyone else tried the new AMD Chipset drivers? http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

I've installed them and now have 5 unknown devices! All USB is working so can't understand what they are.....anyone else experienced anything like that?

I had an OC of 3.825 but had to come back to stock as Ch Fan 2 could no longer detect the fans properly and so couldn't spin them down...very noisy!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You'll probably be far from the only person to use 8 gigs, or even less. You got two sticks to make the most of dual channel so something has stuck in your mind after all this time..
> 
> It's a new architecture, though ddr4 has been around for a wee while now when it was first introduced it was NOT a smooth meeting. The reverse is true now and the one thing to remember is that xmp is a profile designed to work with Intel cpu's and IMC. Drop in matches are less likely simply because of that. But, knowing the kit can go so fast generally means that there's a way to get there. It's just gotta be manual unless the bios revisions that are still coming out loosen things up so that the cpu can find a way to run at the speed and timings the xmp profile offers it.
> 
> Interesting, on the msi forum a user notes that he can't boot at 4.2 on this board. It's been gently suggested he look at an x370.


I haven't run an ATX board in probably 10 years now. lol Don't think X370 supports mATX does it? Least I havent seen one yet. One thing that puzzles me about the MSI lineup is that the Gaming Pro boards seem to be less equipped than the Mortar series. Those boards show 4 memory slots, dual PCI-e slots, looks like 16x and 8x, and seemingly have more VRM's.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hmnn.
> Can I get a 6930K (Or whatever) run for comparison purposes??


It's a massive one!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/5609942/3dmv/5609895

Though, I feel it's more than just CPU Performance metrics here. We're likely looking at OPTIMISATIONS more than anything.


----------



## rt123

Thanks for doing the test. +1
Yes "optimizations" or something else, but something is going on.


----------



## MrPerforations

ouch man









Blue : i also find wattman spits out every now and again and i dont oc my gpu's.

Spawne32, that's some really good score, my 2x 280 achieve 13434 on firestrike and 4849 for that time spy.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I haven't run an ATX board in probably 10 years now. lol Don't think X370 supports mATX does it? Least I havent seen one yet. One thing that puzzles me about the MSI lineup is that the Gaming Pro boards seem to be less equipped than the Mortar series. Those boards show 4 memory slots, dual PCI-e slots, looks like 16x and 8x, and seemingly have more VRM's.


mATX x370 should be no problem. I think there are a couple of vendors with product nearing release. And x370 ITX is coming. End of may? Biostar leading the way. Yes there are some inconsistancies in all the lines. Most of the vrm is 4 phase doubled . All the b350's have no more than that.(many of the x370's are also using a pwm controller in 4+x configuration with doubling, would prefer more on any board personally) Dual pci-e at best is 16x 8x , more likely 16x 4x and the available pcie lanes from the chipset get split creatively. One or two steal lanes from the nvme forcing it to drop from pcie 3 x4 . For the b350's it seems more about additional features. I've come to appreciate fan headers. And checking the manuals to see where the lanes get broken up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for doing the test. +1
> Yes "optimizations" or something else, but something is going on.


In GPU TEST 2, while we both know that they're still CPU reliant, some areas are notoriously dropping GPU utilization down to 30%.
CPU Test is weird. It did push the Cores to ~90% utilization so yeah I have no idea why.


----------



## rt123

I can tell you that its not the OS, because @aerotracks tested on Win7 & he wasn't happy with Ryzen perf in Vantage either. Seems weird that only this bench is like this while others are fine. Its not like 3DMark knew about Ryzen back then & intentionally nerfed it.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : got my 3300 mhz ram timings lowered to 14-13-13-13-33, oh happy day! This ram kit is awsome! https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232496


----------



## Scotty99

Id sure hope so for that price, you can dam near buy a 1700 for that lol.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id sure hope so for that price, you can dam near buy a 1700 for that lol.


Yeah I didnt want anything to hold me back. Go for broke! Plus I wanted to have a good speed when zen 2 comes out when I upgrade the cpu.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I can tell you that its not the OS, because @aerotracks tested on Win7 & he wasn't happy with Ryzen perf in Vantage either. Seems weird that only this bench is like this while others are fine. Its not like 3DMark knew about Ryzen back then & intentionally nerfed it.


Sort of the case for anything not named Intel.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Yeah I didnt want anything to hold me back. Go for broke! Plus I wanted to have a good speed when zen 2 comes out when I upgrade the cpu.




Binning these. Found at least a couple of sticks that worked 3200 C12-12-12-12 1.45V with Ryzen









3466 C14-14-14-32-1T with the 6900K.


----------



## rt123

Dude.................


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sort of the case for anything not named Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binning these. Found at least a couple of sticks that worked 3200 C12-12-12-12 1.45V with Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 C14-14-14-32-1T with the 6900K.


Thats sick. Im going to try lowering my timings further when I get home. Well see what I can get. Was pushing hard for 3400, 3600 mhz ram last night, but no dice. We need that may memory update for Ryzen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> So... PCIe slots pop off pretty easy...
> Time to get a new motherboard...


OMG







. Was dis da MSI Titanium?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was dis da MSI Titanium?


Yeah. Not too happy about that.

I remember first seeing those plated PCIe ports and thinking "Man, that's weird. How could you pull out a PCIe slot?"
Well, I've discovered how and I'm here to tell you, it's pretty easy to do.

I'm thinking I'll get some wire cutters and cut off the pins and just use it with 2 PCIe slots and get an additional board for continuing to do 3-way XFire.


----------



## yendor

Icing,.meet cake

Warranty was played up. Covered?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Icing,.meet cake
> 
> Warranty was played up. Covered?


Hmm.. I wonder.
To be fair to MSI though, I had the motherboard in a chillbox and have DICE'd it. Pretty sure somewhere along the way I voided the warranty; and it's possible that the abnormal temperature changes could have done damage to whatever was holding the PCIe slot on.

When saying this, I mean it purely as a "wow, that was depressing" and not a "wow, MSI sucks".


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder.
> To be fair to MSI though, I had the motherboard in a chillbox and have DICE'd it. Pretty sure somewhere along the way I voided the warranty; and it's possible that the abnormal temperature changes could have done damage to whatever was holding the PCIe slot on.
> 
> When saying this, I mean it purely as a "wow, that was depressing" and not a "wow, MSI sucks".


You know if it had bclk generator that would not have happened.. /sagenod

Their forums are meh. Not even an official company presence. At least one or two of the mods have a high horse about anything remotely negative and may rep a position that's completely untenable as "the gospel" . Did appreciate seeing the unhappy titanium thread not get locked down early. Was almost an anomaly that it wasn't moderated out of existance...


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sort of the case for anything not named Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binning these. Found at least a couple of sticks that worked 3200 C12-12-12-12 1.45V with Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 C14-14-14-32-1T with the 6900K.


3200 @ 12-12-12-12 !!! thats crazy, i might play around tonight with my vengeance lpx since its running at such a low frequency and try to push for tighter timings.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You know if it had bclk generator that would not have happened.. /sagenod
> 
> Their forums are meh. Not even an official company presence. At least one or two of the mods have a high horse about anything remotely negative and may rep a position that's completely untenable as "the gospel" . Did appreciate seeing the unhappy titanium thread not get locked down early. Was almost an anomaly that it wasn't moderated out of existance...


I'm not an MSI fan and I'm not an MSI hater. The position doesn't make sense to me. I'm a _good motherboard fan_.


----------



## gupsterg

@Skyl3r

Cor blimey







.

No experience of how extreme cooling like that would have had effect. But would have thought boards like that and C6H are catered towards that kinda things so should take it.

1st time I spanked the kinda £££ I did on C6H. On my M7R with no fancy slots, I went through 4x Hawaii, 12x Fiji. You can imagine how many times they could have been swapped about, etc. Then the hours the i5/Z97 went through on [email protected] , etc I'd say a normal user would never have nailed.

M7R was 1/2 price of C6H, after I sold the FOC Asus Front Base that came bundled with it it knock'd it's price down by 25%. Still ready for active duty.

Gotta be a manufacturing defect IMO.


----------



## rt123

Extreme cooling does not do that. Likely user fault or faulty product.


----------



## gupsterg

I regard Skyl3r to have experience, so not user fault







.

So my vote manufacturing fault







.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Extreme cooling does not do that. Likely user fault or faulty product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I regard Skyl3r to have experience, so not user fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So my vote manufacturing fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you









It is a valid point though. I'll contact MSI, but I don't have a high expectation that they'll accept a replacement/refund.
I will say that I've had a healthy quantity of graphics cards in a healthy quantity of motherboards and I've never seen anything like this. I assumed it was probably my fault as I did a lot of non-standard stuff; but it still amazed me at how it popped off.


----------



## Johan45

Cold does weird thing when mixed materiasls are involved. He mentioned chill box so the whole board was cold. I have seen things shrink so much that thermal pads feel out of my GPU just from benching outside at -10°


----------



## rt123

Have used several boards under ln2. Yes weird things happen, but slots don't come off. Ripped 1 slot till today & that was because I forgot to put proper padding under the GPU pot, so the slot got to bear some of the weight of a Tek-9 FAT.









I'm pretty sure faulty board from the factory.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Metal shrinks/expands much more than PCB material with temp changes. Extreme cold for LN2 needs to be localized. If it had been used It could have caused physical failure of the solder joints by pulling them away from the board. That said, MSI does claim this board as suitable for LN2, but that is often considered to be suicide runs so I don't know what they will do about it. Worth checking though as that *should* have been far enough away as to not have been impacted.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I'm not an MSI fan and I'm not an MSI hater. The position doesn't make sense to me. I'm a _good motherboard fan_.


I've never had one die on me. (hm, maybe 1, did not kill anything else) Can't say the same for others. Oldest motherboard I have that's still used is an msi. I cannot retire the damn thing without someone needing a loaner. (occasionally me) and out of the closet, garage, attic it comes. 12 - 13 years old and thousands of hours on all the components. Ah the good old days.


----------



## gupsterg

What's ya oldest @yendor ? I have Q6600/P5K from launch, still used for stuff. I did ~175hrs continuous [email protected] on Fury X with it few months back.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid point though. I'll contact MSI, but I don't have a high expectation that they'll accept a replacement/refund.
> I will say that I've had a healthy quantity of graphics cards in a healthy quantity of motherboards and I've never seen anything like this. I assumed it was probably my fault as I did a lot of non-standard stuff; but it still amazed me at how it popped off.


Its not like you ran the vga on ln2?

Im guessing you ran dry ice on cpu?

That should not break a pci slot.

Cold/heat cycles will stretch traces near socket eventually and cause reliability issues but usually get 5 or more cycles before you have issues. But that applies mostly to ln2...dry ice really not cold enough to warp boards.

Once again though if no di or ln2 on vga i fail to see how a cold board should have an issue. I tossed mine outside window in winter like many...

No issues.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not like you ran the vga on ln2?
> 
> Im guessing you ran dry ice on cpu?
> 
> That should not break a pci slot.
> 
> Cold/heat cycles will stretch traces near socket eventually and cause reliability issues but usually get 5 or more cycles before you have issues. But that applies mostly to ln2...dry ice really not cold enough to warp boards.
> 
> Once again though if no di or ln2 on vga i fail to see how a cold board should have an issue. I tossed mine outside window in winter like many...
> 
> No issues.


The DICE comment was more to explain why I thought the warranty is probably voided. It was the bottom slot, so I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have got more than a cool breeze from the dry ice. I was wondering if the chillbox could have loosened up an adhesive or something like that.

I'm not sure.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> The DICE comment was more to explain why I thought the warranty is probably voided. It was the bottom slot, so I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have got more than a cool breeze from the dry ice. I was wondering if the chillbox could have loosened up an adhesive or something like that.
> 
> I'm not sure.


I doubt it ive run boards in a confined box blowing ac in no issues.

Could be a one off random defect.

Less we hear more reports of same issue i would roll with poor quality control due to a rushed launch.

Not like we don't already know this applies to all vendors.


----------



## Ceadderman

I vote.factory defect given all the information I waded through. PCIe slots have been known to pull away from boards when no Extreme cooling has been used. So it's not like this has never happened in the past.









~Ceadder


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What's ya oldest @yendor ? I have Q6600/P5K from launch, still used for stuff. I did ~175hrs continuous [email protected] on Fury X with it few months back.


Original 8086. I did not build it.. technically, by the time I moved on the only part that was original was the cpu.
I'll put my hercules graphics up against your Fury X any day. Color graphics baby.. As long as they were shades of green.. or possibly amber.

-It played a mean game of Hack


----------



## C64C

Anyone have beta bios 1.94A for AsRock X370 Gaming K4? I believe my RAM worked better with that one than 2.10. But deleted it...and AsRock removed the link...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What's ya oldest @yendor ? I have Q6600/P5K from launch, still used for stuff. I did ~175hrs continuous [email protected] on Fury X with it few months back.


I can't fold on a vic-20


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can't fold on a vic-20


Banned because I don't know, that 6502 may be able to complete a work unit before my great grandchildren die


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I vote.factory defect given all the information I waded through. PCIe slots have been known to pull away from boards when no Extreme cooling has been used. So it's not like this has never happened in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I would think the solder joints would be stronger than the adhesive. Sounds like a cold solder joint issue or similar issue which would certainly be a defect. Just dry ice would cause chilling, but it shouldn't be enough to cause that.

However if the dry ice was used in a chill box, it absolutely could cause a failure at the solder joints, causing shrinkage that pulled the solder away from the pins...

https://app.aws.org/wj/supplement/WJ_1975_10_s377.pdf


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Banned because I don't know, that 6502 may be able to complete a work unit before my great grandchildren die


I still have my Vic 20 as well! I bet if the 6502 had 32 or 64 bit registers and ran at 4GHz it would be a damn fast Vic 20!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I still have my Vic 20 as well! I bet if the 6502 had 32 or 64 bit registers and ran at 4GHz it would be a damn fast Vic 20!


Haha I have mine in the box too, could never bring myself to get rid of it. That guy on the box looks so happy working on it. I think the old vic games would run just a pinch too fast at 4ghz


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can't fold on a vic-20


I bet Captain Kirk would find a way..


----------



## CryWin

Is anyone getting CPU usage on one thread all the time for no reason? I'm getting about 40% usage on one thread all the time. Which is still low for the overall CPU usage, but annoying.

Under processes it appears to be coming from system interrupts but that doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Is anyone getting CPU usage on one thread all the time for no reason? I'm getting about 40% usage on one thread all the time. Which is still low for the overall CPU usage, but annoying.
> 
> Under processes it appears to be coming from system interrupts but that doesn't tell me anything.


core 0? Someone has to do all the little chores even on an idling system. All the services, polling. Live tiles. Anything in your tray.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> core 0? Someone has to do all the little chores even on an idling system. All the services, polling. Live tiles. Anything in your tray.


All of the usage is coming from the system interrupts. It won't even let that core downclock.


----------



## 12Cores

What kind of performance are people getting in crossfire/sli configurations with 1700?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> All of the usage is coming from the system interrupts. It won't even let that core downclock.


3.0, the max shown in upper right of your pic, is the base speed of your cpu. 2.7 is a downlock. Many of the background processes are handled as interrupts. A list of them is under the processes tab. Some are more active than others.


----------



## alucardis666

Well my chip needs 1.475V to hit 4.0 but 3.9 needs just 1.35V. I can boot to 4.1 with 1.52 but it's not stable.









How's this make sense?


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 3.0, the max shown in upper right of your pic, is the base speed of your cpu. 2.7 is a downlock. Many of the background processes are handled as interrupts. A list of them is under the processes tab. Some are more active than others.


So you're saying that your system also uses roughly 50% of one core 24/7. I don't buy it.

Time to reinstall Windows.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> So you're saying that your system also uses roughly 50% of one core 24/7. I don't buy it.
> 
> Time to reinstall Windows.


I'm saying it could be normal, looks normal in my experience. . I do downclock more but I disable a lot that fresh win 10 has on by default. And thats not even counting things we add when we install graphics card drivers etc.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Is anyone getting CPU usage on one thread all the time for no reason? I'm getting about 40% usage on one thread all the time. Which is still low for the overall CPU usage, but annoying.
> 
> Under processes it appears to be coming from system interrupts but that doesn't tell me anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think someone else had that problem earlier and it was related to streaming an xbox game or something like that...don't remember exactly.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> What kind of performance are people getting in crossfire/sli configurations with 1700?


480 Crossfire at 1440p is excellent, frames are noticeably smoother with 4.0GHz 1700x than with the previous 4.6GHz 3930k. I'd have a harder time picking out which is which when compared to my 6700k at 4.6GHz, but the 1700x shows its strength in things like BF1 Conquest. I've been playing quite a bit of FO4 because it so favours strong single-thread and RAM speed and Ryzen is empirically a smoother experience, most noticeable once you're around the South End where you start getting a lot of towers with add spawns and such. 6700k, 3930k, and 8370 all hitch,up here, where Ryzen gets over it more quickly to the point that I rarely notice it when running towards Goodneighbour or what-have-you.

As a game, FO4 should represent something closer to worst-case scenario for this platform and it still holds up very well.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 480 Crossfire at 1440p is excellent, frames are noticeably smoother with 4.0GHz 1700x than with the previous 4.6GHz 3930k. I'd have a harder time picking out which is which when compared to my 6700k at 4.6GHz, but the 1700x shows its strength in things like BF1 Conquest. I've been playing quite a bit of FO4 because it so favours strong single-thread and RAM speed and Ryzen is empirically a smoother experience, most noticeable once you're around the South End where you start getting a lot of towers with add spawns and such. 6700k, 3930k, and 8370 all hitch,up here, where Ryzen gets over it more quickly to the point that I rarely notice it when running towards Goodneighbour or what-have-you.
> 
> As a game, FO4 should represent something closer to worst-case scenario for this platform and it still holds up very well.


Thanks that is what I needed to hear, cheers!


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You know if it had bclk generator that would not have happened.. /sagenod
> 
> Their forums are meh. Not even an official company presence. At least one or two of the mods have a high horse about anything remotely negative and may rep a position that's completely untenable as "the gospel" . Did appreciate seeing the unhappy titanium thread not get locked down early. Was almost an anomaly that it wasn't moderated out of existance...


My experience with their forum seniors was very poor too. They plainly said that anything outside the official intel specifications isn't supported. Sure, I get that. But they also have to understand that people don't get the top of the line board just to run at manufacturer specifications. Their overclocking support sucks. ASUS on the other hand has a good overclocking support and presence.

I know, this is an AMD thread. I was just chiming in on my interaction with MSI.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The shares by members on what occurred with their "Gigabyte" are not "pebcak", it is just the same share as you stating "the asus b350 prime and it was a dogturd".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +rep on all the posts regarding "measuring voltages", I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes I agree the offset is PANTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Makes no sense for AMD to say:-
> How the heck does that work? if I had a "X" CPU and it didn't have the 20°C offset _and_ my fans ran slower than non "X" CPU I'd be like WOW rock on RYZEN. I have higher clocked X CPU out of box, it runs quieter than non "X" CPU fan profile.
> 
> I am not an Intel fanboy, I buy what I need and deem best performance for my money. So in my eyes it was AMD this time. I have owned 4x Hawaii cards from 2015/16, had 8x Fury X, 2x Fury Nitro and 1x Fury Tri-X from 2016/17.
> 
> The reddit thread has bombed IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no upvote of thread, many with gripes here have not posted there.
> 
> Ahh well, we'll just see what happens.


On the fan topic, for my use its worthless... as I don't have any fans connected to the mobo! Just a single wire connected to the rpm trace on the 3 amp header on the C6H for my pump. I went with an external fan speed controller with thermocouples in the loop and on the hot spots.

Now as far as AMD goes and their policy / stance... I believe this is just for the 1700x and 1800x. My 1800x when going from idle to kicking in the XFR temps up with a quickness. Being a little fire cracker chip it really needs somewhere for the heat to go very quickly, or it would just heat soak and trip the Tjc limit and or throttle back, crash, or trip completely.

So, a knee jerk reaction at AMD went out and the mobo manufacturers had this "work around" pushed on them which was incorporated the latest bios revs. In my case it was snuck in with 1002. This seems like a lowest common denominator solution to a couple issues... such as fan speed run up, piss poor to no communication about AM4 backplates and cooling solution mounts, no technical information on proper pressure for the interface of the cooling solution to the IHS.

The last one is the most egregious as it really is just a matter of getting some linear springs for my old AM3 setup (if this was an actual issue, which it wasn't, seemed limited to spring clip designs).

I say its egregious as the chip itself has zero information on this topic. Considering the thing (chip) is right where I expected it to be temp wise, all of this seems like some miscommunication nonsense damage control to give the impression management was in control of the situation.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is aggravating as these two parts three with the 1700, are couched as enthusiast grade components.

Maybe AMD should give the consumer a little credit?

I think we all "get" why this was done, but I don't think anyone I have talked with "appreciated" that it was done. This change was also coming out right after the mediocre reviews / game performance. So to recap, I think its damage control by management to give the impression they are "on top of" the situation... same with the Ryzen performance plan... but the latest version of Ryzen Master reports the correct temps, go figure.

Sorry about your thread, I guess that is how it goes. Couple months down the road you may have more feedback when the R# parts are in more hands.

All in all Ryzen seems solid enough, probably develop a more fleshed out opinion after a new video card purchase and maybe some pstate oc'n.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> So you're saying that your system also uses roughly 50% of one core 24/7. I don't buy it.
> 
> Time to reinstall Windows.


Speaking of your Core 0, I never had this issue on Enterprise LTSB install or my current W10 Pro install now. I'd check Process Monitor and pin down what is actually causing system interrupts. Even when I'm playing music, have chrome open (idle), using Discord, I'm at 3% and no where close what your Core 0 is doing.


----------



## MrMajestyk

yesterday I tried to play with offset voltage setting on the taichi paired with 1700. I'm running it at 4050 with 1.393 volt, was at 4100 with 4.1xx and decided to stay below 1.4 but.
- when in pstate 0 I had to go back and forth to get the standard 1.8750v
- so for 1.39xx volt I need an offset of more than 20xx but it reverts always to 18750 why ? Is that the max offset value ? cannot be right?
- when I up the voltage in pstate0 to match the 18750 in offset voltage it would go in boot loop and I can't even get into the bios other than clearing CMOS
-also in Win10 pro whether in performance or amd balanced under additional power settings for each I see only "maximum processor frequency" not like others minimum ?? also put I 4050 in there ?


----------



## littlestereo

I did a thing:

*4.26 validated* http://valid.x86.fr/47d5tf

*FS Ultra @ 4.2 GHz* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12404482

*Timespy CPU over 9k* http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1608525


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> While the conformal could be a valid point and i conformal my own boards....
> 
> I thought i might show this. No caps just a straight up pad direct to pcb behind socket...
> 
> caps? Same exact measurement...but pad easier to solder to.
> 
> So now alot of the speculation is removed...
> 
> As far as ground goes i was told use the one behind socket as well.
> 
> Maybe if i measured positive leg of cap and ground at socket....voltage would be identical.
> 
> And yes i compared molex vs pad directly after wiring it in to make sure resistance was not skewing results
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi&p=5256260&viewfull=1#post5256260


Right on, nice work!

For a sanity check you could set that DMM to its lowest measurement value and measure +/- -/+ (swapping probe ends) between the traces and pads you believe know are the grounds to check for any stray voltage or float. Just to check if its a digital / planar / or earth reference.

The reason I mention it is so that you don't end up in a situation where you may ground loop the circuit cause of some sketch good 'nuff deadline engineering.

It looks like you have the C6H (good on you for that), and it looks to be the only board out there right now that had some actual engineering done on it moving the traces around before copy pasta'n the reference PCB from the x70 reference.

Feedback regulators / switched regulators tend to have harmonics that are undesirable in digital systems so there is a good chance the digital ground is isolated and tied together somewhere else on the board. I don't think it would hurt the DMM but the mobo and assorted goodies connected to it may be a different story. (I nicknamed my C6H "snowflake").

Usually spot a digital ground by looking for a 10~20 pf tantalum decoupling the circuit. The trace / node of the anode (-) side of the power cap is usually the reference / planar ground. With the screw mounts solder rings being the earth mains.

Hey, on another note I'm serious about that analog discovery scope. At 100 bucks with a 14 bit ADC its a little monster, I think you would get a kick out of it! If your already doing some PCB layout and project work it can help take you to the next level. It has an I2C decoder in it as well, super handy for debugging or creating arbitrary / test signals for gadgets.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Is anyone getting CPU usage on one thread all the time for no reason? I'm getting about 40% usage on one thread all the time. Which is still low for the overall CPU usage, but annoying.
> 
> Under processes it appears to be coming from system interrupts but that doesn't tell me anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Speaking of your Core 0, I never had this issue on Enterprise LTSB install or my current W10 Pro install now. I'd check Process Monitor and pin down what is actually causing system interrupts. Even when I'm playing music, have chrome open (idle), using Discord, I'm at 3% and no where close what your Core 0 is doing.


Could be recent update that's messy. Whatever the wifi is doing during the segment displayed in photo. Creators update apparently turned things on which I had disabled on non pro installs. Enterprise ltsb doesn't get the unsolicitied free software in the start menu or as much of the other telemetry eh? You're so missing out. It's fun hours of fun. Not including explaining "no, you really don't have that software" over and over...


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Could be recent update that's messy. Whatever the wifi is doing during the segment displayed in photo. Creators update apparently turned things on which I had disabled on non pro installs. Enterprise ltsb doesn't get the unsolicitied free software in the start menu or as much of the other telemetry eh? You're so missing out. It's fun hours of fun. Not including explaining "no, you really don't have that software" over and over...


I manually updated to 1703 and checked on 1603(?) and still didn't have this. Either way, looks like some tracking down if he is willing to learn what the issue is for future reference instead of doing a reinstall and it coming down to a old/new crappy driver.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Is anyone getting CPU usage on one thread all the time for no reason? I'm getting about 40% usage on one thread all the time. Which is still low for the overall CPU usage, but annoying.
> 
> Under processes it appears to be coming from system interrupts but that doesn't tell me anything.


For me the culprit was my USB 3.0 ports. When I plugged in an XBox controller or USB, usage would spike massively on core 0 and stay really high. Using USB 2.0 ports, everything stayed normal. But now that I plugged in my KB and mouse to the 3.0 ports, I don't get the issue anymore...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> I did a thing:
> 
> *4.26 validated* http://valid.x86.fr/47d5tf
> 
> *FS Ultra @ 4.2 GHz* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12404482
> 
> *Timespy CPU over 9k* http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1608525


Noiz!









What's your cooling solution? Custom loop? Will you be putting a monoblock on that CVIHero?









~Ceadder


----------



## Spawne32

pffftt 1000 dollar graphics card lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I would think the solder joints would be stronger than the adhesive. Sounds like a cold solder joint issue or similar issue which would certainly be a defect. Just dry ice would cause chilling, but it shouldn't be enough to cause that.


Ever used DI or ln2/lhe for that matter?

It was the last slot that pulled out...even a glacier ln2 or lhe bench session would never even remotely get the lower slot cool much less dry ice.

This is actually my system, my photos of stuff i have actually and personally done..so i can speak from experience and not hypothesize...

http://chew.ln2cooling.com/?Qwd=./MichiganEvent-1/Benching&Qif=IMG_0044.JPG&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M

Running components on board keep even slot 1 warm unless you have a gpu on ln2 as well which he did not.

Shoving a board outside in winter as many have has never caused pci slots to rip out of a board.

Hell ive poured dry ice and ln2 directly on board even piled it on...no issues..

It clearly had a defect as like any vendor could have.

Nobody or company is perfect...


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 480 Crossfire at 1440p is excellent, frames are noticeably smoother with 4.0GHz 1700x than with the previous 4.6GHz 3930k. I'd have a harder time picking out which is which when compared to my 6700k at 4.6GHz, but the 1700x shows its strength in things like BF1 Conquest. I've been playing quite a bit of FO4 because it so favours strong single-thread and RAM speed and Ryzen is empirically a smoother experience, most noticeable once you're around the South End where you start getting a lot of towers with add spawns and such. 6700k, 3930k, and 8370 all hitch,up here, where Ryzen gets over it more quickly to the point that I rarely notice it when running towards Goodneighbour or what-have-you.
> 
> As a game, FO4 should represent something closer to worst-case scenario for this platform and it still holds up very well.


Zan if you have Crys3 and Project Cars could you run some tests for me
Thx


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Zan if you have Crys3 and Project Cars could you run some tests for me
> Thx


Sure, I'll tag you with my results.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sure, I'll tag you with my results.


Great! How smooth are they compared to 6700K?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Great! How smooth are they compared to 6700K?


I play Project Cars now recently again, Ryzen does so much better than my 4790k @ 4.6. While I'm doing Time Trials, I'm running over 120+ frames on DSMx4+ on my 1070. Rest of the settings are high/on that you can change in Visual. I fully max out in Assetto Corsa.


----------



## diggiddi

Cool, I believe they both run better on NVIDIA too, so your 1070 should have no problem in those 2 titles
What is your FPS in a 20 car midnight run in a T"storm on Adu Dhabi Intl?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> pffftt 1000 dollar graphics card lol


And? A $500 CPU and you Crack on his choice of GPU? Not sure why you mention it like that. I honestly wouldn'tve spent that much but that's why we are considered *Enthusiasts*, if we were budget minded nVidia wouldn't be churning out Titans' or Tis'.









I'd rather pair an AMD chip with an AMD card but some people live for high FPS at 1440 or 4k.









~Ceadder


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> And? A $500 CPU and you Crack on his choice of GPU? Not sure why you mention it like that. I honestly wouldn'tve spent that much but that's why we are considered *Enthusiasts*, if we were budget minded nVidia wouldn't be churning out Titans' or Tis'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather pair an AMD chip with an AMD card but some people live for high FPS at 1440 or 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Agreed!

And for anyone who was wondering...

R7 1700 @ 4.0Ghz --- EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE SLi @ 2037Mhz --- 16886 --- 4K Optimized


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> And for anyone who was wondering...
> 
> R7 1700 @ 4.0Ghz --- EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE SLi @ 2037Mhz --- 16886 --- 4K Optimized


How many volts and LLC you putting into that 1700 to get 4ghz?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> How many volts and LLC you putting into that 1700 to get 4ghz?


1.4375V and LLC 3

I know 1.35V is the recommended for this and the 1700x but I've read AMD is saying that 1.45-1.5 is the OC-er's safety net, and the 1800x from my understanding uses up to 1.5v for 4.1 with XFR, so I think I should be "ok" running this as my daily.

I can do 3.8 with stock voltage and 3.9 with 1.375V


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got 4Ghz at 1.42 so far stable and temps are 64c max when stressing. is this safe for 24/7? when they say "may degrade lifespan" whats that indicate, im hoping it atleast last a year or two.


----------



## TrueForm

Finally got to 2933 on my memory. Would like to get to 3200 but maybe need to wait for more BIOS updates.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Finally got to 2933 on my memory. Would like to get to 3200 but maybe need to wait for more BIOS updates.


Hello,

From your signature I see you're running on a Gigabyte X370 Gaming K3 + Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16).

Could you please share your memory timings + voltage settings (for mobo as well) ?

Regards,


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> From your signature I see you're running on a Gigabyte X370 Gaming K3 + Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16).
> 
> Could you please share your memory timings + voltage settings (for mobo as well) ?
> 
> Regards,


With the lpx its also about soc voltage. Mine will need a single boot loop to run at 3200mhz but it does so with 1.35dram/dramboot voltage and soc at 1.15, anything below 1.15 and it wont post, and anything above it gives me qcode errors.

The gigabyte g5 is a bit different but soc voltage is key for ram.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got 4Ghz at 1.42 so far stable and temps are 64c max when stressing. is this safe for 24/7? when they say "may degrade lifespan" whats that indicate, im hoping it atleast last a year or two.


Must have a hell of a water cooling system to get temps at 64°C max with those voltages. What are you using to test and what are you using to check temps?


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> With the lpx its also about soc voltage. Mine will need a single boot loop to run at 3200mhz but it does so with 1.35dram/dramboot voltage and soc at 1.15, anything below 1.15 and it wont post, and anything above it gives me qcode errors.
> 
> The gigabyte g5 is a bit different but soc voltage is key for ram.


Cool, thanks for sharing!

I take it you're running the same RAM sticks just a different mobo (GIGABYTE X370 Gaming-5).

Will wait for TrueForm's reply as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Cool, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I take it you're running the same RAM sticks just a different mobo (GIGABYTE X370 Gaming-5).
> 
> Will wait for TrueForm's reply as well.


Was running that mobo before it died after 4 days, most i could get was 2666 but didn't try tweaking it much. Asus has test BIOSes every other week, some are having luck with docp (asus equivalent of xmp) and it works right away while some have to tweak the soc voltage, all CPU IMCs are different, some require low soc, others a bit more.

Mine wont cold boot until i hit reset once then it works just fine, at 2933 i can run 16-16-16-16-36 timings instead of 16-18-18-18-36 timings, haven't tried on 3200 since its not reliable for me. Future BIOS updates may help since they rewrite the EC on the motherboard.


----------



## Alex2014

Hello,

Neeed some help and advices.
I bought and Asus Crosshair VI+Ryzen 1700+corsair lpx vengeance 16gb(2x8gb)3200Mhz.
Sadly for cooling i have just stock cooler(wraith spire),i had previously on my old system and hyper 212 evo and read that was same as this one.
My 2 request advices would be wich cooler to get.My first choice would be Noctua nh-D15.Is an AIO better than that one?My 2nd point is the psu.I have a Corsair RM650x and for cpu i had just the 8 pin and not the +4 one.For overclocking do i have to change my PSU?

I tryed some OC,didn't succeded to get more than 2400 stable for ram and 3.8Ghz on cpu.
My settings are:
CPU core voltage 1.33125(affraid to put cpu on high voltage as i do not to have a short life but willing to listen to advices, i am just a beginner in oc)
VDDSOC voltage override 1.20
DRAM voltage 1.35.

Thank you for your help


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Neeed some help and advices.
> I bought and Asus Crosshair VI+Ryzen 1700+corsair lpx vengeance 16gb(2x8gb)3200Mhz.
> Sadly for cooling i have just stock cooler(wraith spire),i had previously on my old system and hyper 212 evo and read that was same as this one.
> My 2 request advices would be wich cooler to get.My first choice would be Noctua nh-D15.Is an AIO better than that one?My 2nd point is the psu.I have a Corsair RM650x and for cpu i had just the 8 pin and not the +4 one.For overclocking do i have to change my PSU?
> 
> I tryed some OC,didn't succeded to get more than 2400 stable for ram and 3.8Ghz on cpu.
> My settings are:
> CPU core voltage 1.33125(affraid to put cpu on high voltage as i do not to have a short life but willing to listen to advices, i am just a beginner in oc)
> VDDSOC voltage override 1.20
> DRAM voltage 1.35.
> 
> Thank you for your help


AIOs are pointless unless u get a 360mm one the D15 is PLENTY for the 1700.

For ram, you need to change everything manually, set the timings. Heres the trick. Change soc to 1.0 (to begin with) then save and reset then go back into the BIOS and then change the RAM speed manually, dont do em both at once it will cause issues. 1.2v might be a bit high depending on the CPU it might not like it.

Its trial and error, you can try docp standard and see if it works without changing anything.

For me with the same ram same mobo, changing soc and ram speed together doesnt post, if i use my 1.35/1.35/1.0 2933 preset then go back into BIOS change soc to 1.15, save and reset, back into BIOS and change it to 3200mhz it will work just fine. Problem is the cold boot which needs a single case reset hit to work. Restarts aren't an issue.


----------



## Desolutional

The only thing most AIOs are good at compared to a decent air cooler is noise and reducing clamping stress on the socket.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Original 8086. I did not build it.. technically, by the time I moved on the only part that was original was the cpu.
> I'll put my hercules graphics up against your Fury X any day. Color graphics baby.. As long as they were shades of green.. or possibly amber.
> 
> -It played a mean game of Hack
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can't fold on a vic-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I still have my Vic 20 as well! I bet if the 6502 had 32 or 64 bit registers and ran at 4GHz it would be a damn fast Vic 20!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Haha I have mine in the box too, could never bring myself to get rid of it. That guy on the box looks so happy working on it. I think the old vic games would run just a pinch too fast at 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Damn, you guys got some antiques







. I feel younger now







.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well my chip needs 1.475V to hit 4.0 but 3.9 needs just 1.35V. I can boot to 4.1 with 1.52 but it's not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this make sense?


There will be an ACB OC point which is "optimal", for example mine is 3.7GHz with +50mV. Then you start hitting ~+100mV for ~+100MHz. 3.8GHz ACB = +162mV MAX 1.356V CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWiNFO, 3.9GHz +250mV MAX ~1.444V. LLC: [Auto] used for all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the fan topic, for my use its worthless... as I don't have any fans connected to the mobo! Just a single wire connected to the rpm trace on the 3 amp header on the C6H for my pump. I went with an external fan speed controller with thermocouples in the loop and on the hot spots.
> 
> Now as far as AMD goes and their policy / stance... I believe this is just for the 1700x and 1800x. My 1800x when going from idle to kicking in the XFR temps up with a quickness. Being a little fire cracker chip it really needs somewhere for the heat to go very quickly, or it would just heat soak and trip the Tjc limit and or throttle back, crash, or trip completely.
> 
> So, a knee jerk reaction at AMD went out and the mobo manufacturers had this "work around" pushed on them which was incorporated the latest bios revs. In my case it was snuck in with 1002. This seems like a lowest common denominator solution to a couple issues... such as fan speed run up, piss poor to no communication about AM4 backplates and cooling solution mounts, no technical information on proper pressure for the interface of the cooling solution to the IHS.
> 
> The last one is the most egregious as it really is just a matter of getting some linear springs for my old AM3 setup (if this was an actual issue, which it wasn't, seemed limited to spring clip designs).
> 
> I say its egregious as the chip itself has zero information on this topic. Considering the thing (chip) is right where I expected it to be temp wise, all of this seems like some miscommunication nonsense damage control to give the impression management was in control of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is aggravating as these two parts three with the 1700, are couched as enthusiast grade components.
> 
> Maybe AMD should give the consumer a little credit?
> 
> I think we all "get" why this was done, but I don't think anyone I have talked with "appreciated" that it was done. This change was also coming out right after the mediocre reviews / game performance. So to recap, I think its damage control by management to give the impression they are "on top of" the situation... same with the Ryzen performance plan... but the latest version of Ryzen Master reports the correct temps, go figure.
> 
> Sorry about your thread, I guess that is how it goes. Couple months down the road you may have more feedback when the R# parts are in more hands.
> 
> All in all Ryzen seems solid enough, probably develop a more fleshed out opinion after a new video card purchase and maybe some pstate oc'n.


Agree.

Yeah I should've started the Reddit thread with a box image







, it would've rocketed







.

Regardless latest RM showing correct temps, my gripe is FW need offset resolved. Case and point being C6H, tCTL is read by Super IO chip, it then uses value to control fans. So peeps buying the board thinking I don't need fan controller as I can use board = disappointment. There is more I could add to this but will leave it there. Just hoping as platform mature "we" see improvement in aspects like this.

@Alex2014

See this post, also read doyll's post after mine. The NH-D15 also ends up close to GPU.



AIO can be better, they do over come other issues that larger HSF have. I do not deem them as vastly quieter than HSF, they still have fans and if a HS has decent performance then low fan speed is same as AIO setup IMO. I got my Archon SB-E X2 for ~£14 delivered 2nd hand off ebay ~2yrs ago, IMO the cooling performance it gives nothing can touch it with cost taken into account. You can see some compares here vs AIO of the time of review.

One of the reasons I love the Archon HS is single tower, pretty much no issue on allowing high RAM/4 slots use. Weight again vs other HS that give like performance is better.


----------



## sakae48

anyone ever experienced stuck cpu fan speed?.. i just watching dvd and suddenly my fan ramped up to 5.8kRPM while my temp readout is 48C. changing the fan curve did nothing unless i restart the system









what a bummer

-add-

i use nidec 7.5kRPM PWM fan, power hooked directly to the PSU. this thing draws 3A on full speed


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Damn, you guys got some antiques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I feel younger now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> There will be an ACB OC point which is "optimal", for example mine is 3.7GHz with +50mV. Then you start hitting ~+100mV for ~+100MHz. 3.8GHz ACB = +162mV MAX 1.356V CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWiNFO, 3.9GHz +250mV MAX ~1.444V. LLC: [Auto] used for all.
> Agree.
> 
> Yeah I should've started the Reddit thread with a box image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it would've rocketed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Regardless latest RM showing correct temps, my gripe is FW need offset resolved. Case and point being C6H, tCTL is read by Super IO chip, it then uses value to control fans. So peeps buying the board thinking I don't need fan controller as I can use board = disappointment. There is more I could add to this but will leave it there. Just hoping as platform mature "we" see improvement in aspects like this.
> 
> @Alex2014
> 
> See this post, also read doyll's post after mine. The NH-D15 also ends up close to GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> AIO can be better, they do over come other issues that larger HSF have. I do not deem them as vastly quieter than HSF, they still have fans and if a HS has decent performance then low fan speed is same as AIO setup IMO. I got my Archon SB-E X2 for ~£14 delivered 2nd hand off ebay ~2yrs ago, IMO the cooling performance it gives nothing can touch it with cost taken into account. You can see some compares here vs AIO of the time of review.
> 
> One of the reasons I love the Archon HS is single tower, pretty much no issue on allowing high RAM/4 slots use. Weight again vs other HS that give like performance is better.


That's a very nice picture









Made me miss my Amiga 500 so much


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> The DICE comment was more to explain why I thought the warranty is probably voided. It was the bottom slot, so I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have got more than a cool breeze from the dry ice. I was wondering if the chillbox could have loosened up an adhesive or something like that.
> 
> I'm not sure.


I doubt the chill box had anything to do with that and to explain the reasoning we must start with the motherboards journey and the shipping industry.

Many boards are shipped by boat in shipping containers across the ocean in rather poor cold conditions and during winter.

Shipping containers are not heated.

Some are transported by air on a freight carrier ups/fed. They do not heat there cargo bays. It gets very cold.

Then there are tractor trailers once again cargo is unheated during winter when cold traveling at 65 mph the wind chill factor sets in. The cargo in the trailer can easily see sub 0c.

Last but not least they make it to a warehouse which once again many are unheated and cold.

I work in this industry so its not speculation its a fact.

So using logic a motherboard is subjected to cold quite often before you finally get it.


----------



## Hequaqua

I know this is the "Big" boy's thread(R7), but I wanted to know if this looks about right.

http://valid.x86.fr/efy5g5

I really haven't messed with anything yet. I did bump the memory to 2666mhz, and the ratio to 3725mz.

The max voltage(according to HWiNFO, yea I know







), was 1.238v. Temps seem fine to(again, according to HWiNFO), max has been 54.9°C(CPU Tctl/Tdie).


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know this is the "Big" boy's thread(R7), but I wanted to know if this looks about right.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/efy5g5
> 
> I really haven't messed with anything yet. I did bump the memory to 2666mhz, and the ratio to 3725mz.
> 
> The max voltage(according to HWiNFO, yea I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), was 1.238v. Temps seem fine to(again, according to HWiNFO), max has been 54.9°C(CPU Tctl/Tdie).


I have tested all the r5.

Frequency potential is all over the place. Anything 3.7 or better is decent especially under 1.40v

Some can not even break 3.4.

They are far less consistent than r7 which 3.7 is almost guaranteed.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> That's a very nice picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me miss my Amiga 500 so much


Wow.... antiques eh? That's a first for me! As for the Amiga - geez, if we had a 64bit 4GHz Amiga it would wipe the floor of our PC's! They were amazing computers......maybe we could pop a Ryzen into one?

Back to cooling though - I'm using water for the first time - I've got an AIO - Masterliquid 120 - I know - i've been reading the thread, but it actually works really well - my temps are amazing (though I'm afraid to believe them nowadays). It's also way quieter than my old FX6300 with it's massive Artic Freezer or whatever it was called. I will post some info once I've got my probs all ironed out.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have tested all the r5.
> 
> Frequency potential is all over the place. Anything 3.7 or better is decent especially under 1.40v
> 
> Some can not even break 3.4.
> 
> They are far less consistent than r7 which 3.7 is almost guaranteed.


Cool, I haven't touched voltage or anything yet. I did try the AXMP profile(3200mhz), it rebooted and went back to the default. I'll read up on the memory and see what I can do. I'm not hopeful about hitting that atm.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool, I haven't touched voltage or anything yet. I did try the AXMP profile(3200mhz), it rebooted and went back to the default. I'll read up on the memory and see what I can do. I'm not hopeful about hitting that atm.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


Well try this. Set your bios defaults.
Save reboot.

Set cpu speed save reboot.
Set memory timings manually not by xmp leave mem speed auto. Save reboot
Move your mem speed up one at a time.
2666 save reboot.
2933 save reboot.
3200 save reboot.

Ryzen is picky and dislikes alot of changes at once.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> That's a very nice picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me miss my Amiga 500 so much


Thanks







. Yeah break her out every so often, for special occasions







. It's nice to show to the kids what it was like







. The cover was removed as it had been a while since I cleaned her up inside. Original PSU, FDD, keyboard has yellowed a bit







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> They were amazing computers......


Indeed, had A500 prior to that when I was in my teens, I think I've had the A1200 since launch.

Back on topic got 3rd on HWBot for Fury X TS today due to Ryzen CPU IMO







. TimeSpy R7/X370 vs i5/Z97.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well try this. Set your bios defaults.
> Save reboot.
> 
> Set cpu speed save reboot.
> Set memory timings manually not by xmp leave mem speed auto. Save reboot
> Move your mem speed up one at a time.
> 2666 save reboot.
> 2933 save reboot.
> 3200 save reboot.
> 
> Ryzen is picky and dislikes alot of changes at once.


I will give it a try later....right now I'm not sure what happened. All I did was reboot and nothing but a black screen, monitors never did get a signal. I used a jumper and reset the CMOS. Restarted, and it powered up, shut down, powered up, shut down, finally powered up and loaded Windows. Also, I know HWiNFO isn't the most accurate, but when it's finishing loading Windows, I see VID voltage of 1.55v(temps shoot up too). Once everything is loaded, it drops way down. Right now with no load, it's showing .963v.

Should I be concerned?

FYI, thanks for the feedback. I've been following this thread, and it seems like you are one of the top "knowers".


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ever used DI or ln2/lhe for that matter?
> 
> It was the last slot that pulled out...even a glacier ln2 or lhe bench session would never even remotely get the lower slot cool much less dry ice.
> 
> This is actually my system, my photos of stuff i have actually and personally done..so i can speak from experience and not hypothesize...
> 
> http://chew.ln2cooling.com/?Qwd=./MichiganEvent-1/Benching&Qif=IMG_0044.JPG&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M
> 
> Running components on board keep even slot 1 warm unless you have a gpu on ln2 as well which he did not.
> 
> Shoving a board outside in winter as many have has never caused pci slots to rip out of a board.
> 
> Hell ive poured dry ice and ln2 directly on board even piled it on...no issues..
> 
> It clearly had a defect as like any vendor could have.
> 
> Nobody or company is perfect...


I agree it's likely a vendor. My point was that if he did either of those in a cold box the entire system would have reached extreme low temps and that certainly could cause issues. It *shouldn't* under most circumstances.

As DI, my experience is limited to using it to cool concentric magnetic field shaping rings suspended between acrylic spacers for a pulsed power electron beam system (diameter over 6'), but that was a couple of decades ago...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Haha I have mine in the box too, could never bring myself to get rid of it. That guy on the box looks so happy working on it. I think the old vic games would run just a pinch too fast at 4ghz


My buddy had a VIC 20, I had an Amiga 1000 a few years later. No longer have it but still have some of the manuals. Jay Miner was ahead of his time. That was an amazing system!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well try this. Set your bios defaults.
> Save reboot.
> 
> Set cpu speed save reboot.
> Set memory timings manually not by xmp leave mem speed auto. Save reboot
> Move your mem speed up one at a time.
> 2666 save reboot.
> 2933 save reboot.
> 3200 save reboot.
> 
> Ryzen is picky and dislikes alot of changes at once.


Is this worth trying on any motherboard?


----------



## gupsterg

That method a few owners have used/shared. Some "setups" just seem to train better that way. Even noted what is classed as "higher end" board owners doing that.

The Stilt states "DRAM training process is EXTREMELY complex on Zeppelin, way above anything I know.".


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well try this. Set your bios defaults.
> Save reboot.
> 
> Set cpu speed save reboot.
> Set memory timings manually not by xmp leave mem speed auto. Save reboot
> Move your mem speed up one at a time.
> 2666 save reboot.
> 2933 save reboot.
> 3200 save reboot.
> 
> Ryzen is picky and dislikes alot of changes at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this worth trying on any motherboard?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That method a few owners have used/shared. Some "setups" just seem to train better that way. Even noted what is classed as "higher end" board owners doing that.
> 
> The Stilt states "DRAM training process is EXTREMELY complex on Zeppelin, way above anything I know.".


That's what I do, it really can help during the initial stages of setup for new ram sticks.Even last night wanted to try two different samsung based kits 3600 and 4266 together for 32GB 4x8 set-up and that's what I did.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Is this worth trying on any motherboard?


Yes its more a ryzen thing than a motherboard thing.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I will give it a try later....right now I'm not sure what happened. All I did was reboot and nothing but a black screen, monitors never did get a signal. I used a jumper and reset the CMOS. Restarted, and it powered up, shut down, powered up, shut down, finally powered up and loaded Windows. Also, I know HWiNFO isn't the most accurate, but when it's finishing loading Windows, I see VID voltage of 1.55v(temps shoot up too). Once everything is loaded, it drops way down. Right now with no load, it's showing .963v.
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> FYI, thanks for the feedback. I've been following this thread, and it seems like you are one of the top "knowers".


That is XFR and turbo kicking in. AMD is extremely agressive with volts on R5.

I reccomend manual oc and 1.40 set manually.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> With the lpx its also about soc voltage. Mine will need a single boot loop to run at 3200mhz but it does so with 1.35dram/dramboot voltage and soc at 1.15, anything below 1.15 and it wont post, and anything above it gives me qcode errors.
> 
> The gigabyte g5 is a bit different but soc voltage is key for ram.


I see a lot of talk about soc voltage,I know that is NOT the term used for it in the bios. Are you meaning core voltage or what other setting?.There is no "soc" voltage setting in my bios. I presume soc means socket,but as I said there is no such listing in the bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That is XFR and turbo kicking in. AMD is extremely agressive with volts on R5.
> 
> I reccomend manual oc and 1.40 set manually.


OK.

Now another issue....I made a few runs of RealBench earlier, and the max temps were around 55°. Nothing changed(cooler wise), in fact, I lowered the clocks to 3525mhz, now I'm seeing temps of 78°. Something weird is going on, just can't put my finger on it. As I said, lowering the clock made the temps shoot up. Voltages were the same as before too. Odd....to me anyway.

I'll keep messing and see what I can figure out.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see a lot of talk about soc voltage,I know that is NOT the term used for it in the bios. Are you meaning core voltage or what other setting?.There is no "soc" voltage setting in my bios. I presume soc means socket,but as I said there is no such listing in the bios.


Soc is used as a term in 5 boards bios i have tested.

Technical meaning i honestly do not know...it is a voltage that stabilizes cpu nb (in cpu-z) known as infinity fabric on ryzen


----------



## gupsterg

Nothing to see, move along







.


----------



## littlestereo

Ryzen has made the Firestrike Ultra Single GPU Hall of Fame (#100):

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## chew*

I highly reccomend anyone wanting to truly unserstand the technical aspects of ryzen to follow "the stilt" on anandtech.

His knowledge is vast accurate and on the tehnical side of things way above my lvl. He will explain the rules and law of the architecture.

I will show you how to bend these rules and laws. That is where i excell.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Must have a hell of a water cooling system to get temps at 64°C max with those voltages. What are you using to test and what are you using to check temps?


Yall wont like my answer but I don't use prime to test anything. When I had my Intel rigs I use to use it to show "stable" OC but I don't like it as others from some of the i7 threads said Intel burn test is unrealistic. I concur I have had OCs last forever that Intel Burn test would have crashed. My testing method is benches, compiling my programs, encoding and gaming with 24/7 use. If it does not crash doing everything I do on a regular basis, then its stable. Period. Atleast for me if yall do the intel burn test everyday for some reason thats cool, im just not. So I use CPUz bench/stress for a few hours then run my test compiler script, and then gaming and running my VM with pfsense and gaming. its 100% stable for me. I also use hwinfo 64 to look at temps and vcore it has some droop but not much on auto llc. set 1.42v and it uses 1.41v.

So back to my original question...Is this a safe vcore for daily driving on 24/7? will it atleast last a year or two you think? that's all I need. Thanks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see a lot of talk about soc voltage,I know that is NOT the term used for it in the bios. Are you meaning core voltage or what other setting?.There is no "soc" voltage setting in my bios. I presume soc means socket,but as I said there is no such listing in the bios.


Might be called differently on the Gigabyte but pretty sure its there, maybe under VDDPSoc something like that. Someone with a g5 can chime in maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yall wont like my answer but I don't use prime to test anything. When I had my Intel rigs I use to use it to show "stable" OC but I don't like it as others from some of the i7 threads said Intel burn test is unrealistic. I concur I have had OCs last forever that Intel Burn test would have crashed. My testing method is benches, compiling my programs, encoding and gaming with 24/7 use. If it does not crash doing everything I do on a regular basis, then its stable. Period. Atleast for me if yall do the intel burn test everyday for some reason thats cool, im just not. So I use CPUz bench/stress for a few hours then run my test compiler script, and then gaming and running my VM with pfsense and gaming. its 100% stable for me. I also use hwinfo 64 to look at temps and vcore it has some droop but not much on auto llc. set 1.42v and it uses 1.41v.
> 
> So back to my original question...Is this a safe vcore for daily driving on 24/7? will it atleast last a year or two you think? that's all I need. Thanks.


Same way i test mine, only real i do 30mins of realbench is because its tests all 3 at once more so then gaming would, intel burn test is indeed unrealistic unless you're folding or encoding 24/7. I've built at least 100 PCs in my 15years of building and none have returned that I've OCed. Hell, i even delided every single PC ive built recently just because.

If it's stable doing what you do then its stable, my 4690k was stable then restarded randomly so i went from 1.20 to 1.21 and had no issues. If we're going by gaming temps though mine doesn't even reach 40°C lol. Stress testing is VERY subjective and me personally i think more then an hr is pointless, yea let me run my cpu at 1.45v for 24hrs and degrade it to hell more in one day then it will see in a year lol.

And yes 1.4x should be fine provided its cooled adequately shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Might be called differently on the Gigabyte but pretty sure its there, maybe under VDDPSoc something like that. Someone with a g5 can chime in maybe.
> Same way i test mine, only real i do 30mins of realbench is because its tests all 3 at once more so then gaming would, intel burn test is indeed unrealistic unless you're folding or encoding 24/7. I've built at least 100 PCs in my 15years of building and none have returned that I've OCed. Hell, i even delided every single PC ive built recently just because.
> 
> If it's stable doing what you do then its stable, my 4690k was stable then restarded randomly so i went from 1.20 to 1.21 and had no issues. If we're going by gaming temps though mine doesn't even reach 40°C lol. Stress testing is VERY subjective and me personally i think more then an hr is pointless, yea let me run my cpu at 1.45v for 24hrs and degrade it to hell more in one day then it will see in a year lol.
> 
> And yes 1.4x should be fine provided its cooled adequately shouldn't be an issue.


Thanks man appreciate the feedback. Nice to see others with logic when testing. lol mine in gaming dont break 58c iirc so yea maybe my cooler sucks? I have the gamerstorm ex captian 240. I got it because it had ok reviews and matched my storm trooper theme. stress testing with cine or cpuz or firestrrike is when it gets into the mid 60s.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Neeed some help and advices.
> I bought and Asus Crosshair VI+Ryzen 1700+corsair lpx vengeance 16gb(2x8gb)3200Mhz.
> Sadly for cooling i have just stock cooler(wraith spire),i had previously on my old system and hyper 212 evo and read that was same as this one.
> My 2 request advices would be wich cooler to get.My first choice would be Noctua nh-D15.Is an AIO better than that one?My 2nd point is the psu.I have a Corsair RM650x and for cpu i had just the 8 pin and not the +4 one.For overclocking do i have to change my PSU?
> 
> I tryed some OC,didn't succeded to get more than 2400 stable for ram and 3.8Ghz on cpu.
> My settings are:
> CPU core voltage 1.33125(affraid to put cpu on high voltage as i do not to have a short life but willing to listen to advices, i am just a beginner in oc)
> VDDSOC voltage override 1.20
> DRAM voltage 1.35.
> 
> Thank you for your help


I have to say the Evo is more than enough. At 1.385V in IBT maximum I never saw above 65° with a 20°C ambient. With a max temp of 95°C on these chips this cooler still has plenty of headroom. This is with a 1350RPM Arctic F12 for the pull fan and the stock push fan. My only gripe with it is that with the adapter it can only be pointed towards the top or bottom of the motherboard. It would be nice to point it towards the back.

I never tried the Wraith but if it is as good as the Evo I would even consider sticking with that because it blows down on the board, so it would help to cool the VRMs and chokes...and also it looks prettier.

As for the PSU it should be more than enough unless you want to run two very power-hungry video cards (and even then it could probably pull it off if you don't go insane with your overclocks/voltages). Just the 8-pin itself is overkill for powering these CPUs. Having an 8+4 would just be ridiculous overkill.


----------



## hotstocks

I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who has gotten their chip 4ghz + stable with IBT max or 90%. I have been testing two chips for over a month and I am frustrated because I have OC experience and went all out on parts (CH6, G.skill 2x8 3600 C16 b-die, Corsair H100i w/noctua fans, Nvidia 1080, case with massive cooling, Corsair RM1000W psu). The two chips and results are below, I can still return either or both as I really wanted 4ghz with fast ram to be on par with i7700k for gaming.
Chip 1) 1700 This chip acted totally as I thought it would, comfortable at 3.8ghz but 3.9 ghz was it's max and required 1.45v LLC 3
Chip 2) 1800X This chip was very strange right out of the box (and both are on 81 bios, also tried 1002 same)
Firstly, the 1800X stock settings, nothing touched at all failed IBT maximum after about 10-15 minutes or 1-3 runs in, and when it fails it instantly turns the computer off with code 8, no errors or program ending, complete crash. So then I started overclocking it, and I only use manual volts and multiplier, no p state for me! The chip will hit a wall at 3.95ghz which requires 1.38125v LLC3 to get IBT to pass, this seems a little high to me, but not that bad, would have preferred LLC 2 (per elmor/stilt), but I can live with LLC 3 as hwinfo always reports volts <= 1.38125. The chip will do 4ghz at 1.45v LLC 3 and once again pass everything EXCEPT IBT maximum or 90%, and then one again it will just turn off the computer 10-15 minutes into it on run 1-3 randomly with code 8. I imagine I could get it to pass at some silly voltage like 1.5v LLC 3, but I am not willing to run that 24/7, 1.45v LLC 3 I think is the safe 24/7 max until proven otherwise, seeing stock chips go to 1.51v does lead me to believe it can probably handle 1.5, but not 24/7.
So my question is did I get a bad 1800X? Even the 1700 when failing IBT doesn't just turn off the computer, it gives a normal error in windows. If I got a bad 1800X I can exchange it for a new one if you guys think there is something wrong with it since it shuts off rather than reports errors normally, and I would assume based on other peoples statistics and silicon lottery numbers that I paid up for an 1800X because they all pretty much hit 4ghz with 1.4 to 1.44v LLC 3. Also I don't see much of a point in paying up for an 1800X to get 3.95ghz if my 1700 does .9 ghz at the same 1.45v LLC 3 at half the price for 50mhz difference. Even if it does burn out early, I can buy another 1700 for the price of 1800X. I am really thinking my 1800X is defective, not just because it can't hit 4ghz stabily, but because no matter what speed I run it at , when it fails it just turns off the computer instantly with code 8 crash, no windows errors or anything normal. So I am leaning towards exchanging the 1800X and am fine with paying up for one that gets 4ghz without these complete shut downs under stress and since I have good cooling, maybe I will get lucky and get a little over 4ghz. But if you guys really think that most 1800Xs act like mine and don't get quite 4ghz, then I really have a tough decision on whether to keep it, exchange it, or just go with the half priced 1700 at 3.9ghz. I know it is not my memory and am running 3200mhz 1.37v cas 14-14-14-34 stabily, maybe it is just bios teething and the chip is fine and will hit 4ghz with reasonable voltages next bios, or maybe I have a bad mobo, but doubt it since the 1700 didn't just shut off the computer when IBT stressed and that also tells me it is not the PSU (which is overkill anyways). So to all the over 4ghz club experts, what would you recomend for me to do to get 4ghz or over IBT max stable with reasonable voltages? Exhange it or ????


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Speaking of your Core 0, I never had this issue on Enterprise LTSB install or my current W10 Pro install now. I'd check Process Monitor and pin down what is actually causing system interrupts. Even when I'm playing music, have chrome open (idle), using Discord, I'm at 3% and no where close what your Core 0 is doing.


I ran Latency Mon and Process Explorer (which conveniently doesn't give specifics to interrupts). Latency Mon showed a lot of interrupts from ACPI.sys. I ran sfc /scannow but it didn't find any issues. I tried a few hotfixes without luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Could be recent update that's messy. Whatever the wifi is doing during the segment displayed in photo. Creators update apparently turned things on which I had disabled on non pro installs. Enterprise ltsb doesn't get the unsolicitied free software in the start menu or as much of the other telemetry eh? You're so missing out. It's fun hours of fun. Not including explaining "no, you really don't have that software" over and over...


It could be. I installed the creator's update rather than doing a clean install which I regret. I didn't realize that an "update" would make so many changes that it would create a Windows.Old folder like when upgrading from Windows 7/8. I'll install the ISO that includes the creator's update this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> For me the culprit was my USB 3.0 ports. When I plugged in an XBox controller or USB, usage would spike massively on core 0 and stay really high. Using USB 2.0 ports, everything stayed normal. But now that I plugged in my KB and mouse to the 3.0 ports, I don't get the issue anymore...


I had that problem with another build and fixed it by updating the USB 3.0 drivers. It doesn't look like that's the problem here though. I'm just going to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Nighthog

Complete crash with black screen is the normal fail. the comp may still be on and spin but nothing works. Getting errors is "RARE".
I have one account that IBT returned an error testing.

Mine Ryzen 7 1700 needs +0.252V offset for IBT and Prime95 custom blend stability with 3.9Ghz. Around ~1.428V, it fluctuates up and down from that average.

3.95Ghz wasn't Prime95 custom stable with +0.300V but passed IBT. ~1.488V

You don't need these voltages for everyday usage only these extreme stress situations.


----------



## bardacuda

Has anyone even gotten their chip to pass IBT max at 4.0? It is a very hard stress test to pass (maybe the hardest). Personally I couldn't pass it at 3.85GHz and 1.387V on my 1700, and with LLC1 I was seeing 1.45V on the overshoot so I gave up on that, but might revisit it later. I was going for 1 hour though (12 or 13 runs). I was able to pass 8 runs.

As far as 1700 vs. 1800X...the 1800 should be able to clock 100MHz or so higher. Whether that is worth the extra cost is a personal choice. For me it isn't.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see a lot of talk about soc voltage,I know that is NOT the term used for it in the bios. Are you meaning core voltage or what other setting?.There is no "soc" voltage setting in my bios. I presume soc means socket,but as I said there is no such listing in the bios.


It's still called NB on the MSI boards.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Is this worth trying on any motherboard?


It seems to help with "memory training" performed by the CPU. I don't understand why, but it does seem to help.

On the other side of it, I have found once I hit a failure point I can't always easily just roll back to the prior point and sometimes have to drop a few speeds and work back up. Not sure if that is BIOS-specific or due to the CPU/AGESA code...


----------



## chrisjames61

I can't believe the price gouging going on with DDR4. I was shopping around and 16 Gigabyte memory kits that were $99 prior to the Ryzen launch are $150 or more. It's worse than Shylocking lol!


----------



## Spawne32

what SOC/NB voltages are you guys recommending?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I can't believe the price gouging going on with DDR4. I was shopping around and 16 Gigabyte memory kits that were $99 prior to the Ryzen launch are $150 or more. It's worse than Shylocking lol!


Yeh its absurd, i was going to buy a 16GB kit for this new build, wound up just going with 8 for 69.99 which is outrageous considering i barely spent 40 on the same for DDR3 years ago.


----------



## gupsterg

@bardacuda



Same rig settings as W7







, same IBT AVX from Vishera Owners thread







.

Something in W7 is up with ...



So peeps like me and you who always had an error at end of IBT AVX in W7 no matter if it was 1 loop , 3 loops, 10 loops ... it is another issue







....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I really don't understand people's obsession with IBT. That not practical usage at all ever unless you are a hard core data analyst/crunching. I program and game and stream and encode and im cruising at 4GHz. Use your PC for what you bought it for.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> what SOC/NB voltages are you guys recommending?


Seems like staying under 1.2 is whats recommended but with a new ec re-write could possibly run more. Not even sure anyone in here knows what soc really does to be honest but it absolutely seems to help with ram. I think it may be something with start up voltage for the entire board or maybe just for the ec or imc no clue haha.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems like staying under 1.2 is whats recommended but with a new ec re-write could possibly run more. Not even sure anyone in here knows what soc really does to be honest but it absolutely seems to help with ram. I think it may be something with start up voltage for the entire board or maybe just for the ec or imc no clue haha.


My bios allows up to 1.3 but even then, 1.2 did not help with booting at the rated memory speed, still cant seem to get past 2667 no matter what voltage i run or how i play with the timings.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see a lot of talk about soc voltage,I know that is NOT the term used for it in the bios. Are you meaning core voltage or what other setting?.There is no "soc" voltage setting in my bios. I presume soc means socket,but as I said there is no such listing in the bios.


System On-a Chip I assume?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_on_a_chip

May find more infos in the wiki which translate the mobo manufacturers settings.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I really don't understand people's obsession with IBT. That not practical usage at all ever unless you are a hard core data analyst/crunching. I program and game and stream and encode and im cruising at 4GHz. Use your PC for what you bought it for.


I do runs of [email protected] at times for ~175hrs continuous. The i5/Z97 in my sig that was it's daily OC for ~1.5 yrs, it went through same setup as what by Ryzen rig is. I had 0 issues in my uses







.

My Q6600/P5K I have had since launch, OC'd within 1st week, it only got retired from daily use in 2015, it is still used for extreme [email protected] at times, no issues, no degradation, like my i5







.

As said before by bluej511 and others, stability testing is subjective to each person, I let you be on your stance and I expect to be left on mine







.

My post on IBT AVX is to help also any others that are scratching their heads or may needlessly give extra voltages to system when IBT AVX failure is another reason.

BTW you asked earlier concerning voltages recommendations and did not get a reply. Check thread in my signature, a relevant section has AMD recommendations which you may or may not find useful.

I bid you all the best on your Ryzen exploits







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> My bios allows up to 1.3 but even then, 1.2 did not help with booting at the rated memory speed, still cant seem to get past 2667 no matter what voltage i run or how i play with the timings.


Dont change too many settings at once, change soc, save and reset and then try to change ram speed. Boot voltage for dram might help as well.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I do runs of [email protected] at times for ~175hrs continuous. The i5/Z97 in my sig that was it's daily OC for ~1.5 yrs, it went through same setup as what by Ryzen rig is. I had 0 issues in my uses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My Q6600/P5K I have had since launch, OC'd within 1st week, it only got retired from daily use in 2015, it is still used for extreme [email protected] at times, no issues, no degradation, like my i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As said before by bluej511 and others, stability testing is subjective to each person, I let you be on your stance and I expect to be left on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My post on IBT AVX is to help also any others that are scratching their heads or may needlessly give extra voltages to system when IBT AVX failure is another reason.
> 
> BTW you asked earlier concerning voltages recommendations and did not get a reply. Check thread in my signature, a relevant section has AMD recommendations which you may or may not find useful.
> 
> I bid you all the best on your Ryzen exploits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the info I checked it out looks like im safe until greed takes ahold and I go for higher. lol

My problem with the proliferation of IBT or y-cruncher will confuse noobs into thinking that is the defacto test. But stability is objective. If you rig passed IBT and they came out with another program that crunched harder and caused you to crash would you then no longer believe you are stable? See it like forever pushing the goal post imo. Use it for what you built it for, if thats folding cool, if its not thats also cool. But some come off like its necessity to use IBT or you are simply not stable.

P.S. stop winking at me im getting creeped out.


----------



## gupsterg

@Dimaggio1103

[email protected] differing work units can have differing loads on rig. So you could pass say x hours/units and then you hit a harder unit and pop goes your setup. So my method is to use other tests to know I will be stable for that.

[email protected] in it's own right is also a good test, as CPU/GPU load at times is not pegged at max. And this "yoyo" of loading then is placing CPU/GPU in other states, then this "yoyo" effect is also good vs a fixed max load test as system "bouncing" could destabilse OC.

I also get bitten by curiosity at times, which drives me to know answer. Which IBT did to me, I wanted to know why? that is resolved for me.

So yes my methods differ to others, which is just my choice. Yes the "goal posts" could move, but then again it is my choice if I wish to then again attain the need to reach these "goal posts".

Yes you are fine IMO. There was a question posed by another earlier on why the recommendation is x on web regarding voltage and I answered as I best know. So taking that into account and how you use your system and will not be throwing loads at it like I am you are "safer".

Sorry about the







, I'll just say it can be a involuntary action at times







. I have sometimes noted another reading text can take something out of context. So placing a







or







can convey that the text has good intention and not trying to upset another. I have noted your







so know you have a jovial context to text and take no offense







. Earlier in thread when I commented on one of your posts I placed a







, to indicate my good intention.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I really don't understand people's obsession with IBT. That not practical usage at all ever unless you are a hard core data analyst/crunching. I program and game and stream and encode and im cruising at 4GHz. Use your PC for what you bought it for.


IBT is definitely not a realistic usage scenario and I'm not suggesting that it is. It's a tool for finding system instability when overclocking. It will find instabilities that other stress test might take 8 or 24 hours to find. If your system does not pass IBT, it simply means it's not stable. If it were, it would pass. So when you're trying to dial in your OC it is a useful tool and it doubles as a benchmark too because it reports GFlops.

Other people may be ok with having a system that "appears stable for most use cases" and that's fine. Personally I just hate having to reformat my system, so I like to ensure stability. If a system isn't stable it might take weeks or even months before you have an issue during normal usage, but when you do it could cause data corruption forcing you to format and it's a PITA so that's why I like to make sure it's stable.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Dimaggio1103
> 
> [email protected] differing work units can have differing loads on rig. So you could pass say x hours/units and then you hit a harder unit and pop goes your setup. So my method is to use other tests to know I will be stable for that.
> 
> [email protected] in it's own right is also a good test, as CPU/GPU load at times is not pegged at max. And this "yoyo" of loading then is placing CPU/GPU in other states, then this "yoyo" effect is also good vs a fixed max load test as system "bouncing" could destabilse OC.
> 
> I also get bitten by curiosity at times, which drives me to know answer. Which IBT did to me, I wanted to know why? that is resolved for me.
> 
> So yes my methods differ to others, which is just my choice. Yes the "goal posts" could move, but then again it is my choice if I wish to then again attain the need to reach these "goal posts".
> 
> Yes you are fine IMO. There was a question posed by another earlier on why the recommendation is x on web regarding voltage and I answered as I best know. So taking that into account and how you use your system and will not be throwing loads at it like I am you are "safer".
> 
> Sorry about the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll just say it can be a involuntary action at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have sometimes noted another reading text can take something out of context. So placing a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can convey that the text has good intention and not trying to upset another. I have noted your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so know you have a jovial context to text and take no offense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Earlier in thread when I commented on one of your posts I placed a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , to indicate my good intention.


I agree with your "yoyo" alliteration. I too do distributed computing projects, not [email protected], but the same max stress on both CPU and multiple GPUs. I can pass all of the steady state stress tests for many hours, but a full hour of my normal workload will almost assuredly show me an unstable system and that it needs to be backed off on the overclocking.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Great! How smooth are they compared to 6700K?


@diggiddi
the 6700k is with one of my brothers at the moment, he needed a daily driver for gaming and I told him not to buy a new system since I had a good one lying around. I was able to do some quick and dirty comparisons with my 4790k/GTX 1070 system. It's not a pure apples/apples comparison as I haven't had time to set that all up, though I'll try to do so in the coming week by adding data for 4790k Crossfire and Ryzen with the 1070.



Spoiler: Systems Used













Spoiler: Crysis 3 Very High



*Ryzen - 4.0GHz*











*4790k - 4.6GHz*











*Frametime Comparison*



--








Spoiler: Crysis 3 Low



*Ryzen - 4.0GHz*











*4790k - 4.6GHz*











*Frametime Comparison*



--








Spoiler: Project Cars Ultra



*Ryzen - 4.0Ghz*











*4790k - 4.6GHz*











*Frametime Comparison*



--








Spoiler: Project Cars Low



*Ryzen - 4.0GHz*











*4790k - 4.6GHz*











*Frametime Comparison*



--






Link to raw data.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh its absurd, i was going to buy a 16GB kit for this new build, wound up just going with 8 for 69.99 which is outrageous considering i barely spent 40 on the same for DDR3 years ago.


It's why I bought my memory during Black Friday last year. There reports back then that DDR4 would be going up this year due to changes being made at the manufacturing lines. I think I read somewhere it's due to SSD memory production ramping up, possibly combined with other changes (DDR5, HBM, ?)

But yeah...you wouldn't normally expect to see these kinds of jumps for what remains mainstream memory.

Still beats $50 per *MB* "back in the day..."


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I have to say the Evo is more than enough. At 1.385V in IBT maximum I never saw above 65° with a 20°C ambient. With a max temp of 95°C on these chips this cooler still has plenty of headroom. This is with a 1350RPM Arctic F12 for the pull fan and the stock push fan. My only gripe with it is that with the adapter it can only be pointed towards the top or bottom of the motherboard. It would be nice to point it towards the back.
> 
> I never tried the Wraith but if it is as good as the Evo I would even consider sticking with that because it blows down on the board, so it would help to cool the VRMs and chokes...and also it looks prettier.
> 
> As for the PSU it should be more than enough unless you want to run two very power-hungry video cards (and even then it could probably pull it off if you don't go insane with your overclocks/voltages). Just the 8-pin itself is overkill for powering these CPUs. Having an 8+4 would just be ridiculous overkill.


As for AIO's, They aren't great but what I find them useful for is effectively moving the heat outside of the case, not specifically for super cooling. I think they do that well enough, and for simple overclocking an AIO can work fine and help keep other components cooler by getting the heat out. I don't think they are worth it for Ryzen for basic OC's as a good air cooler seems to be more than sufficient. But on the other hand, I don't think they are *bad* for Ryzen either. I think full water loops are overkill for Ryzen itself, but I would consider one to help with GPU cooling...just not there yet with this build...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> what SOC/NB voltages are you guys recommending?


I think Chew had done some testing and noted that above 1.05v doesn't appear to help. May vary a but depending on the board. My latest BIOS resolved some issues and I can now run @3200 (only 2 DIMMs) and I see it auto sets NB to 1.05v... so you may just need to wait on a BIOS update. They are still working on memory issues.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Dont change too many settings at once, change soc, save and reset and then try to change ram speed. Boot voltage for dram might help as well.


And to expand on this - focus on 1 aspect at a time. Test memory OC's at stack CPU speed. See what you can get. Then up your CPU speed in increments...

But again, it may be a BIOS update may be needed. You may be best checking on a thread specific to your MB for more specific advice.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlestereo*
> 
> I did a thing:
> 
> *4.26 validated* http://valid.x86.fr/47d5tf
> 
> *FS Ultra @ 4.2 GHz* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12404482
> 
> *Timespy CPU over 9k* http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1608525


What voltage did you need for 4.2 and how were you cooling / what were your temps?


----------



## Alex2014

I was running OCCT test and on .3.8 is stable,if i do put 2666 on ram is crashing after 5min.i do put the cooler on 100% and i was expecting something very loud and is not the case.I know is just a stock cooler but the wraith spire is not so bad,max temp that i had was 50 degrees on occt test.
I will keep reasing about oc also the ram and what setting are recomended.I am very pleased with it and will keep tweaking and learning from those with more knowledge and experience than me.
Thank you all for all the advices.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> What voltage did you need for 4.2 and how were you cooling / what were your temps?


Click on their link it has the vCore:
Quote:


> Vcore 1.548 Volts


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> As for AIO's, They aren't great but what I find them useful for is effectively moving the heat outside of the case, not specifically for super cooling. I think they do that well enough, and for simple overclocking an AIO can work fine and help keep other components cooler by getting the heat out. I don't think they are worth it for Ryzen for basic OC's as a good air cooler seems to be more than sufficient. But on the other hand, I don't think they are *bad* for Ryzen either. I think full water loops are overkill for Ryzen itself, but I would consider one to help with GPU cooling...just not there yet with this build...


I agree with your point on moving air out of the case. However, where we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer. If you live in a cold climate I agree with you, but fact is id never be able to keep my processor under 60C without my aio water cooling setup. I know people praise some of the Noctua brand air coolers but honestly water is where its at for consistency. It is a fact for me in NJ tested over many years. Some people dont have the luxury of cold ac in the home all the time and it vastly affects overclocks during the summer.

4 GHZ is a pipe dream for me on an air cooler, with this h100i v2 I could stay at 4 ghz if I wanted to, but I decided not to 24/7 due to the voltage, im happy at 3965 1.38 voltage with no LLC, this 8 core is going to chug away at games for years to come


----------



## chew*

I even outgrew those types of aio. Started using the swiftechs.

A cheap h220x or h240x is very effective plus upgradeable.

I did not like how short my lines were so grabbed some tygon norprene.

Hard to do that with the "typical" aio.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I even outgrew those types of aio. Started using the swiftechs.
> 
> A cheap h220x or h240x is very effective plus upgradeable.
> 
> I did not like how short my lines were so grabbed some tygon norprene.
> 
> Hard to do that with the "typical" aio.


I may go that route one day when this h100i v2 loses its luster


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I agree with your point on moving air out of the case. However, where we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer. If you live in a cold climate I agree with you, but fact is id never be able to keep my processor under 60C without my aio water cooling setup. I know people praise some of the Noctua brand air coolers but honestly water is where its at for consistency. It is a fact for me in NJ tested over many years. Some people dont have the luxury of cold ac in the home all the time and it vastly affects overclocks during the summer.
> 
> 4 GHZ is a pipe dream for me on an air cooler, with this h100i v2 I could stay at 4 ghz if I wanted to, but I decided not to 24/7 due to the voltage, im happy at 3965 1.38 voltage with no LLC, this 8 core is going to chug away at games for years to come


I do agree. I may not have been clear but I was specific to Ryzen and *modest* overclocks. 3.8 or 3.9 Ghz just doesn't generate that much heat. If your PC is in a location that gets really warm in the summer than you could still have a potential issue. On other chips, they certainly make a difference. I had a AIO on my FX 8350. Needed it to keep the guts cool enough, and the home office I had (upstairs room) that PC in still got warm enough in Summer (in Colorado) that I added a A/C just for my office (otherwise the house got freezing keeping my office a decent temp).

Now I am in a basement that stays cooler year round, and I really didn't take that into consideration with my current perspective.

So my response was fairly generic, and more conditional than it came across.


----------



## Gadfly

Thought I would share my results after rebuilding into my case and upgrading my loop:

So far:

4.2 @ 1.425v bios LLC2, 1.38 under load : Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 stress test (CPU, Floating point, and cache boxes checked) runs for about 30 min before failing "hardware failure detected". Runs clean for about 25 min before WHEA errors.

4.2 @ 1.445v bios, LLC2, 1.40 under load: Bench stable, AIDA64 about 1.5 hours before failure, P95 ran for 66min before crash, game stable, I got 3 Whea errors immediately before crash, but none before.

4.1 @ 1.412v Bios LLC2, 1.37 under load: Bench stable, Gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1.5 hours, manually stopped, P95 2 hours, Manually stopped. I got 1 WHEA error during P95 loop.

4.0 @ 1.39v Bios LLC2, 1.35/6 under load, Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1 hour, manually stopped, P95 for 1 hour, manually stopped. no WHEA errors

Links, Screens, Validations

http://i.imgur.com/6v7Li4H.jpg
http://valid.x86.fr/b2ltx1
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19456260

New personal best Cinebench score: 1912

http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg

4.2 might be just out of reach in terms of 24/7 stability with a voltage I fee comfortable with. , 4.1 @ 1.41v looks like the way to go.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Thought I would share my results after rebuilding into my case and upgrading my loop:
> 
> So far:
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.425v bios LLC2, 1.38 under load : Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 stress test (CPU, Floating point, and cache boxes checked) runs for about 30 min before failing "hardware failure detected". Runs clean for about 25 min before WHEA errors.
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.445v bios, LLC2, 1.40 under load: Bench stable, AIDA64 about 1.5 hours before failure, P95 ran for 66min before crash, game stable, I got 3 Whea errors immediately before crash, but none before.
> 
> 4.1 @ 1.412v Bios LLC2, 1.37 under load: Bench stable, Gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1.5 hours, manually stopped, P95 2 hours, Manually stopped. I got 1 WHEA error during P95 loop.
> 
> 4.0 @ 1.39v Bios LLC2, 1.35/6 under load, Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1 hour, manually stopped, P95 for 1 hour, manually stopped. no WHEA errors
> 
> Links, Screens, Validations
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6v7Li4H.jpg
> http://valid.x86.fr/b2ltx1
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19456260
> 
> New personal best Cinebench score: 1912
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg
> 
> 4.2 might be just out of reach in terms of 24/7 stability with a voltage I fee comfortable with. , 4.1 @ 1.41v looks like the way to go.


Nice, first one ive seen running 4.2 that hasnt needed 1.5 or greater. lol


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Thought I would share my results after rebuilding into my case and upgrading my loop:
> 
> So far:
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.425v bios LLC2, 1.38 under load : Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 stress test (CPU, Floating point, and cache boxes checked) runs for about 30 min before failing "hardware failure detected". Runs clean for about 25 min before WHEA errors.
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.445v bios, LLC2, 1.40 under load: Bench stable, AIDA64 about 1.5 hours before failure, P95 ran for 66min before crash, game stable, I got 3 Whea errors immediately before crash, but none before.
> 
> 4.1 @ 1.412v Bios LLC2, 1.37 under load: Bench stable, Gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1.5 hours, manually stopped, P95 2 hours, Manually stopped. I got 1 WHEA error during P95 loop.
> 
> 4.0 @ 1.39v Bios LLC2, 1.35/6 under load, Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1 hour, manually stopped, P95 for 1 hour, manually stopped. no WHEA errors
> 
> Links, Screens, Validations
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6v7Li4H.jpg
> http://valid.x86.fr/b2ltx1
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19456260
> 
> New personal best Cinebench score: 1912
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg
> 
> 4.2 might be just out of reach in terms of 24/7 stability with a voltage I fee comfortable with. , 4.1 @ 1.41v looks like the way to go.


Talk to me when you can make it thru the IBT 10 pass at maximum.


----------



## mus1mus

^ jealouz much?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> @diggiddi
> the 6700k is with one of my brothers at the moment, he needed a daily driver for gaming and I told him not to buy a new system since I had a good one lying around. I was able to do some quick and dirty comparisons with my 4790k/GTX 1070 system. It's not a pure apples/apples comparison as I haven't had time to set that all up, though I'll try to do so in the coming week by adding data for 4790k Crossfire and Ryzen with the 1070.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Systems Used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crysis 3 Very High
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen - 4.0GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4790k - 4.6GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frametime Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crysis 3 Low
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen - 4.0GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4790k - 4.6GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frametime Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Project Cars Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen - 4.0Ghz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4790k - 4.6GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frametime Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Project Cars Low
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen - 4.0GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4790k - 4.6GHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frametime Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to raw data.


Thanks for the results (repped up) are the frametime graphs for low and high and what exactly does the 0.1% frametime represent


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thanks for the results (repped up) are the frametime graphs for low and high and what exactly does the 0.1% frametime represent


1% and 0.1% lows essentially describe the worst frame-rate experienced over the recorded period 1% of the time and 0.1% of the time. Extremely low values can indicate that gameplay will exhibit stutter when these dips occur. 



 on the subject is one of the more useful things they've done if you'd like a deeper understanding. The numbers and graphs bear out what the videos exhibit, though, which is that both games were very much playable on both systems. Once I've tested with the cards swapped in these respective systems, the picture will be a bit more in-focus, but I saw what I expected to see with these tests. Which is to say, Project CARS does a bit better with a 4790k and an Nvidia card, where Crysis 3 takes better advantage of multithreading and has a mature Crossfire profile.


----------



## hurricane28

Crysis 3 is one of the best looking and best story FPS's i even played. Hopefully there will be a game released soon with the same looks and game play like Crysis.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I can't believe the price gouging going on with DDR4. I was shopping around and 16 Gigabyte memory kits that were $99 prior to the Ryzen launch are $150 or more. It's worse than Shylocking lol!


That's why I bought mine in November. It was still $160 even back then. It's like $200 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> 4 GHZ is a pipe dream for me on an air cooler, with this h100i v2 I could stay at 4 ghz if I wanted to, but I decided not to 24/7 due to the voltage, im happy at 3965 1.38 voltage with no LLC, this 8 core is going to chug away at games for years to come


Hmm. My NH-D15 is more than sufficient to keep my chip cool @ 4.0 GHz. Running 1.35v + LLC Level 1 (1.392v actual load) I get max Tctl of 91.3/Tdie of 71.3 and CPU/socket of 48.5C. And that's running an AVX workload like y-cruncher, which is as nasty as it's gonna get.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I agree with your point on moving air out of the case. However, where we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer. If you live in a cold climate I agree with you, but fact is id never be able to keep my processor under 60C without my aio water cooling setup. I know people praise some of the Noctua brand air coolers but honestly water is where its at for consistency. It is a fact for me in NJ tested over many years. Some people dont have the luxury of cold ac in the home all the time and it vastly affects overclocks during the summer.
> 
> 4 GHZ is a pipe dream for me on an air cooler, with this h100i v2 I could stay at 4 ghz if I wanted to, but I decided not to 24/7 due to the voltage, im happy at 3965 1.38 voltage with no LLC, this 8 core is going to chug away at games for years to come


You call an "h100i" watercooling? I also don't see what a cold climate has to do with anything. Ambient temps would not effect an air cooler any differently than it would an AIO or closed loop or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> That's why I bought mine in November. It was still $160 even back then. It's like $200 now.
> Hmm. My NH-D15 is more than sufficient to keep my chip cool @ 4.0 GHz. Running 1.35v + LLC Level 1 (1.392v actual load) I get max Tctl of 91.3/Tdie of 71.3 and CPU/socket of 48.5C. And that's running an AVX workload like y-cruncher, which is as nasty as it's gonna get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You call an "h100i" watercooling? I also don't see what a cold climate has to do with anything. Ambient temps would not effect an air cooler any differently than it would an AIO or closed loop or whatever you want to call it.


Both good points, and i must say, watercooling doesn't benefit the cpu much believe it or not. I saw barely temp drops going from a NH-U14s to a custom loop with a 360 and 240mm rads. Where i saw a ridiculous 30°C+ temp drop was for the gpu.


----------



## Nighthog

I upgraded my cooling from stock straight to custom water. I saw no use to keep fiddling around with something mediocre in between wasting time and money on something I would barely use or have space for when considering I wanted good cooling and that requires big coolers with air. Make a big leap and be done with it.









Never regretted the overkill I bought.

The system I used my kit on the first 4 months was barely worth it. Used it on a Phenom 9750 of all things









Now it gets better use though as this upgrade was planned to be this new AMD stuff.
Though I made a weak buy on motherboard again. Just reaching short of what I wanted from it. Was hoping 4Ghz but 3.9-3.95 is all I can get. Those pesky VRM and BIOS options.

I'm ogling at some upgrades but I wonder what I will do with the other parts that will be left over.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Now I am in a basement that stays cooler year round, and I really didn't take that into consideration with my current perspective.


Ah the basement... the perfect spot for a gaming PC haha









Nice and cool!


----------



## Nighthog

Ok, seems I hadn't looked at all options yet.

Found out AMD Ryzen Master software can change and increase your base VCORE voltage. That setting isn't available in my Gaming 3 BIOS.
Only offset available there.

So unto new adventures.

Already increase base voltage from 1.18750 --> 1.20625 + bios +0.300V offset = 1.5V for some 4Ghz testing.


----------



## lklem

My Ryzen 1700 can do 3900mhz @ 1.328v but at 4000mhz required 1.45v to get it pass the stability test, so freaking strange


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lklem*
> 
> My Ryzen 1700 can do 3900mhz @ 1.328v but at 4000mhz required 1.45v to get it pass the stability test, so freaking strange


There was a topic on Anandtech (IIRC) where they discussed this. It's a non-linear frequency vs power curve for the Zen architecture which "accelerates" around 3-3.2Ghz and has a noticeable bump right around the 3.8Ghz mark. Exact location of those "bumps" varies a little chip to chip, but basically explains the results we are seeing. They seem to vary by a few hundred Mhz at most, with a practical limit around 4.1Ghz for most chips with air/water cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Thought I would share my results after rebuilding into my case and upgrading my loop:
> 
> So far:
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.425v bios LLC2, 1.38 under load : Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 stress test (CPU, Floating point, and cache boxes checked) runs for about 30 min before failing "hardware failure detected". Runs clean for about 25 min before WHEA errors.
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.445v bios, LLC2, 1.40 under load: Bench stable, AIDA64 about 1.5 hours before failure, P95 ran for 66min before crash, game stable, I got 3 Whea errors immediately before crash, but none before.
> 
> 4.1 @ 1.412v Bios LLC2, 1.37 under load: Bench stable, Gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1.5 hours, manually stopped, P95 2 hours, Manually stopped. I got 1 WHEA error during P95 loop.
> 
> 4.0 @ 1.39v Bios LLC2, 1.35/6 under load, Bench stable, gaming stable, AIDA64 for 1 hour, manually stopped, P95 for 1 hour, manually stopped. no WHEA errors
> 
> Links, Screens, Validations
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6v7Li4H.jpg
> http://valid.x86.fr/b2ltx1
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19456260
> 
> New personal best Cinebench score: 1912
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMaNhYj.jpg
> 
> 4.2 might be just out of reach in terms of 24/7 stability with a voltage I fee comfortable with. , 4.1 @ 1.41v looks like the way to go.


Nice work!
4.2 is tough on mine would love to see screenshots of those stability tests to see temps on vrms etc, have you any?
Something like this


----------



## alucardis666

*QUESTION!!!*

Which Ram kit should I go with?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232488

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232492

Mainly doing premier, after effects, and gaming.


----------



## gupsterg

@cssorkinman

Those are some nice VRM temps mate







. Not used P95 yet on rig. The IBT below was taken after ~14 loops earlier today, so you could say loops 15-24 are below. So rig was warmed up, case as normal setup, room ambient 22°C.



Spoiler: IBT AVX







I have done a lot longer stress test of each below, those were just quick fire runs to see if a newer flashed UEFI was still stable on settings same as past version. They were done "back to back", room ambient 22°C.



Spoiler: x264 / Y-Cruncher / RB









I'm at lower OC/voltage than you but quite lot higher VRM temps. I have good airflow as well.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ceadderman

If u can afford to go with the first set. But Corsair has a set of Dom Plats 14CL for $229 right now. You can't go wrong with Corsair Dominators as they are pretty much on everyone's QVL. But if blingage (RGB) is what you're into the Trident sticks seem to be the preferred option.









Soon as the alternative I mentioned come down in price, I will pull the trigger on those.









~Ceadder


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If u can afford to go with the first set. But Corsair has a set of Dom Plats 14CL for $229 right now. You can't go wrong with Corsair Dominators as they are pretty much on everyone's QVL. But if blingage (RGB) is what you're into the Trident sticks seem to be the preferred option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as the alternative I mentioned come down in price, I will pull the trigger on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Got a newegg or amazon link?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> Those are some nice VRM temps mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not used P95 yet on rig. The IBT below was taken after ~14 loops earlier today, so you could say loops 15-24 are below. So rig was warmed up, case as normal setup, room ambient 22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IBT AVX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a lot longer stress test of each below, those were just quick fire runs to see if a newer flashed UEFI was still stable on settings same as past version. They were done "back to back", room ambient 22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x264 / Y-Cruncher / RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at lower OC/voltage than you but quite lot higher VRM temps. I have good airflow as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks - very helpful !

I'll have to match those settings/tests and see where my system lands by comparison.

Would be nice to have Tiachi and K5/7 owners do the same.


----------



## Ceadderman

They are at Newegg. Sorry no link as I am currently on my mobile.









~Ceadder


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> They are at Newegg. Sorry no link as I am currently on my mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hmmm, I'll double check, this is the closest I could find...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236029&Tpk=corsair%20dominator%20platinum


----------



## Gigabytes

Hi all, thought I would share my OC results.

Hardware consists of Ryzen 1700X, Asus Prime X370 Pro, G Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB with a Corsair H60 water cooler. I'm running bios 0515 (0604 gives me issues so I'm avoiding it and waiting for the upcoming May release). Make note that this is SK Hynix double sided ram I have running at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings, this ram supposedly has compatibility issues.






I found that if your overclock is going to fail, Corona Benchmark will be the one to kill it. I can get Cinebench to complete at 4.1ghz, 4.05ghz but Corona will not. If Corona completes then your overclock is decently stable but far from rock solid. Give it a shot ladies and gents.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am lovin' this K7!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who's willing to have a crack at this?


What do I win??










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Some other results

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12140134

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487042

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487057

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487092

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487112

8C air.


----------



## gupsterg

@cssorkinman

No problem







, likewise I like seeing your shares as well







. To me paints a true picture of user experience on x hardware than "hypothesis" based on "xyz"







.

Some members on C6H have reported need for extra VCORE on the last set of new UEFI, with AGESA 1.0.0.4a and updated SMU FW. For me it's no different other than some bug fixes, which are welcomed







.

All my 24/7 3.8GHz ACB 3200MHz C14 1T OC profile settings are in a txt, within new section in OP of my thread. It covers how to save the settings using an option Elmor shared with another user. I was unaware of it as never needed to save profiles to USB, etc, as they get etched on my mind







. It only misses out AMD CBS section within UEFI, but "we" can grab a screenie to cover that.


----------



## chew*

It's almost time...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , likewise I like seeing your shares as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To me paints a true picture of user experience on x hardware than "hypothesis" based on "xyz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some members on C6H have reported need for extra VCORE on the last set of new UEFI, with AGESA 1.0.0.4a and updated SMU FW. For me it's no different other than some bug fixes, which are welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All my 24/7 3.8GHz ACB 3200MHz C14 1T OC profile settings are in a txt, within new section in OP of my thread. It covers how to save the settings using an option Elmor shared with another user. I was unaware of it as never needed to save profiles to USB, etc, as they get etched on my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It only misses out AMD CBS section within UEFI, but "we" can grab a screenie to cover that.


I updated the bios, AGESA and reinstalled windows 10 all at the same time. As a result I don't really know what is responsible , but pime 95 at 4.1ghz + is taking more V-core now than it did on bios 1.1 with the original AGESA. Could be that I've taken some of the "new " off of my chip as well. Certainly happened with my 3770K after about a month of use.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> So using logic a motherboard is subjected to cold quite often before you finally get it.


Yeah, you're right and that makes sense. I've been pretty busy since Friday, but I'll reach out to MSI today and see what they have to say. I'd doubt they would accept a replacement; but we'll see.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I updated the bios, AGESA and reinstalled windows 10 all at the same time. As a result I don't really know what is responsible , but pime 95 at 4.1ghz + is taking more V-core now than it did on bios 1.1 with the original AGESA. Could be that I've taken some of the "new " off of my chip as well. Certainly happened with my 3770K after about a month of use.


You were using old prime 95.

29.1 is tougher.

New agesa is slacked if anything as well as w10 update. I get the same clocks i have been getting but i have been on prime 29.1 since day it was released...

Performance took a dive though with latest agesa and w10 update.

10:xx 32m times @ 4 gig w10

9:03-9:06 in w7 tuned where prior i was sub 9:00.

W10 was faster than 7 previously...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yeah, you're right and that makes sense. I've been pretty busy since Friday, but I'll reach out to MSI today and see what they have to say. I'd doubt they would accept a replacement; but we'll see.


But do keep in mind they aren't subject to anything close to -78c normally. Dry ice sublimates to a gas at -78.5c and that gas is heavier than air. If you used dry ice in a cold box you subjected all of the board to those temps. That *could* have an impact.

That said, I wouldn't think doing that once or twice would cause a failure such as described unless you subjected it to temperature extremes - and even then it doesn't seem right.

Not to mention, you don't have to tell MSI you did any Dry Ice testing unless they specifically ask. They claim the board is designed for LN2, so Dry Ice shouldn't be an issue. Just tell them the PCIe slot came off when you removed your card, and they should warranty it. For the cost of the board, they should warranty *anything* that isn't blatant abuse...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Hmmm, I'll double check, this is the closest I could find...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236029&Tpk=corsair%20dominator%20platinum


Ram prices sure do not make Ryzen a cost effective build anymore


----------



## Nighthog

Finally some 4.0Ghz stability...

Needed 1.2125V base and +0.300V offset for a 1.500V @ load and idle.

Passed 1hour Realbench with some temps :
VRM MAX: 89C
CPU MAX: 73.5
CPU AVG: ~65C

https://valid.x86.fr/vrh61z


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Finally some 4.0Ghz stability...
> 
> Needed 1.2125V base and +0.300V offset for a 1.500V @ load and idle.
> 
> Passed 1hour Realbench with some temps :
> VRM MAX: 89C
> CPU MAX: 73.5
> CPU AVG: ~65C
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vrh61z


Careful there, that's a lot of volts for 24/7


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Careful there, that's a lot of volts for 24/7


I know. I do hope this thing will last. I'm actually more worried about the motherboard than the CPU.

No one had done proper test to see what voltages are safe so...


----------



## miklkit

This ram is listed on the Biostar qvl list at 2667. Any opinions? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820231953


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I updated the bios, AGESA and reinstalled windows 10 all at the same time. As a result I don't really know what is responsible , but pime 95 at 4.1ghz + is taking more V-core now than it did on bios 1.1 with the original AGESA. Could be that I've taken some of the "new " off of my chip as well. Certainly happened with my 3770K after about a month of use.


Not happened to mine yet TBH. Done a lotta hrs usage and not at low loads either







. Perhaps it's happened within testing and not noted. AGESA 1.0.0.4a has given me slightly improved RAM efficiency IMO.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







All above W7 and 3x below W10C.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









For 3DM FS/TS W10C seem right as W10A, this is rough compare as not used W10A on R7 and i5 is gone to retest.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12356324/fs/11466324

So i5 on W10A, R7 W10C, both same driver v16.12.2 WHQL. The ~3% disparity in GS/GT1/GT2 is similar in W7 as well for me when compare R7 to i5, so don't think W10C is losing me anything vs W10A if I used that.

Then I did some CB R15 benches today, posted here. I get same score in W10C as W7 (several in OP of my thread).

Some of my testing is to see if W10 is worse performing than W7, due to some info I read regarding scheduling better for Ryzen on W7 (how true no idea). Then my testing has been also about tweaking "Power Plan". On W7 I used High Performance with min CPU 5% and Core Parking disabled (ie 100%), on W10 so far Balanced with CP 50% is coming across "Optimal". Been also meddling with HPET On/Off, gonna roll with On as not seem there is reason to have it Off.

My testing is aiming for sorta all round daily use "Optimisation".


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I know. I do hope this thing will last. I'm actually more worried about the motherboard than the CPU.
> 
> No one had done proper test to see what voltages are safe so...


Yea... I can hit 4.0 with 1.400v



And I just ordered these...









https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232492


----------



## chew*

Gups the drop in performance is either HD performance related or sse instruction related ( super pi ).

Those are only 2 things that can really cripple Pi.

Im sure if you tested both hd performance and or an app the uses sse besides pi you could find the culprit.

I doubt its 100% memory to blame but i could be wrong...maybe they changed some subtiming that greatly impacts 32m...but that still does not account for game mode...which btw is in lates w10 download. I installed a fresh w10 from a freshly downloaded iso..

Same results.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It's almost time...


Might I suggest



$35.99









On a serious note , I'll have to read back to see what your objectives are.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Might I suggest
> 
> 
> 
> $35.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note , I'll have to read back to see what your objectives are.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Gups the drop in performance is either HD performance related or sse instruction related ( super pi ).
> 
> Those are only 2 things that can really cripple Pi.
> 
> Im sure if you tested both hd performance and or an app the uses sse besides pi you could find the culprit.
> 
> I doubt its 100% memory to blame but i could be wrong...maybe they changed some subtiming that greatly impacts 32m...but that still does not account for game mode...which btw is in lates w10 download. I installed a fresh w10 from a freshly downloaded iso..
> 
> Same results.


Sorry Chew, I had not seen your post after cssorkinman as I was in reply mode and not reading thread







. Otherwise I would have added I'm not contradicting/invalidating your testing







. Just sharing mine







.

I have yet to run apps you have and I have read your discussion with Savagebunny several pages back about Pi and I noted them as something I must do, just not had time







. I was gonna do W7 Pi vs W10C as I have them ready to use. In my thread and here I posted some IBT AVX, W7 vs W10C same GFlop for me. So do wanna do more testing







.

Your shares are invaluable chap







. Our "goals" differ as well, your aiming for max performance/benching, where as I'm going daily/all round setup. And your stability test results on RAM, etc been great to ref







.

By HD do you mean 1080P benches?


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Ram prices sure do not make Ryzen a cost effective build anymore


I am running this memory at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings at some pretty high cpu overclocks.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&cm_re=f4-3200c16d-16gvkb-_-20-231-941-_-Product

Don't get much cheaper then that for 3200 sticks.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I am running this memory at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings at some pretty high cpu overclocks.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&cm_re=f4-3200c16d-16gvkb-_-20-231-941-_-Product
> 
> Don't get much cheaper then that for 3200 sticks.


Yea, paid through the nose for RGB lights... RGB is a curse.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This ram is listed on the Biostar qvl list at 2667. Any opinions? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820231953


With those timings and in a quad-DIMM kit, sounds about right. Getting a kit like that to run 3200 (at least on current Biostar BIOS) would take a bit of tweaking and the QVL is oriented around minimal setup time for an average user.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Might I suggest
> 
> 
> 
> $35.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note , I'll have to read back to see what your objectives are.


Even cheaper at walmart....

How can you even bench without a bench







*****...

Objective is simple...snipe everything possible vs intel


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry Chew, I had not seen your post after cssorkinman as I was in reply mode and not reading thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Otherwise I would have added I'm not contradicting/invalidating your testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just sharing mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have yet to run apps you have and I have read your discussion with Savagebunny several pages back about Pi and I noted them as something I must do, just not had time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was gonna do W7 Pi vs W10C as I have them ready to use. In my thread and here I posted some IBT AVX, W7 vs W10C same GFlop for me. So do wanna do more testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Your shares are invaluable chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Our "goals" differ as well, your aiming for max performance/benching, where as I'm going daily/all round setup. And your stability test results on RAM, etc been great to ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> By HD do you mean 1080P benches?


Add this to compare gups.

1002 vs 0098 bios same os compares your running in 32m pi and you will see exactly what i mean.

HD = hard drive.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Add this to compare gups.
> 
> 1002 vs 0098 bios same os compares your running in 32m pi and you will see exactly what i mean.
> 
> HD = hard drive.


Will do UEFI/AGESA







, I may have some already for some things I did. HDD I don't use for OS but storage aspect only. SSDs I have are SATA and nothing special, Samsung EVO 840 250GB for W7, Crucial MX 100 250GB for W10C. Will try some storage oriented benches as well







.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> With those timings and in a quad-DIMM kit, sounds about right. Getting a kit like that to run 3200 (at least on current Biostar BIOS) would take a bit of tweaking and the QVL is oriented around minimal setup time for an average user.


Yes, I am sure It will give you what they say it will.

Here is my humble opinion. Running quad on a dual controller is a minor gimp right off the bat. Sure you can get some good performance but it is none the less a dual controller dealing with quad sticks. While BIOS improvements will most likely improve the performance of this however I don't see it ever matching a good dual setup. Lets be honest, 8 cores does not require 4 channel memory. Probably not even 12 cores (though there could be an argument made for it). !6 cores + is where you really need the quad memory controller.

Dual is more native to your system and frankly I don't like the price of them. lol


----------



## crakej

I managed a stable 4.0GHz - only got it with CPU @ 1.387 and LLC 4. If voltage droops below 1.369 then it will crash, whatever voltage I run it at.

I can do 40.25 multiplier as well, but need more juice and LLC 5 - there is zero droop with voltage holding at 1.375. Strangely CB is quicker with the 40GHz than the 40.25 so I guess I'm reaching my cpu's limits with my current cooler, which I already wish was a 240, not a 120!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Hi all, thought I would share my OC results.
> 
> Hardware consists of Ryzen 1700X, Asus Prime X370 Pro, G Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB with a Corsair H60 water cooler. I'm running bios 0515 (0604 gives me issues so I'm avoiding it and waiting for the upcoming May release). Make note that this is SK Hynix double sided ram I have running at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings, this ram supposedly has compatibility issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that if your overclock is going to fail, Corona Benchmark will be the one to kill it. I can get Cinebench to complete at 4.1ghz, 4.05ghz but Corona will not. If Corona completes then your overclock is decently stable but far from rock solid. Give it a shot ladies and gents.


No, I can pass corona easily. It is IBT that will make your computer fail and crash faster than any other stress test.
And by the way, can someone post a download link to IBT AVX? I googled everywhere and can't find it, I only can
find my 2.54 version which I thought was AVX, but someone posted if your speeds reported are low it is not the AVX version??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Hi all, thought I would share my OC results.
> 
> Hardware consists of Ryzen 1700X, Asus Prime X370 Pro, G Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB with a Corsair H60 water cooler. I'm running bios 0515 (0604 gives me issues so I'm avoiding it and waiting for the upcoming May release). Make note that this is SK Hynix double sided ram I have running at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings, this ram supposedly has compatibility issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that if your overclock is going to fail, Corona Benchmark will be the one to kill it. I can get Cinebench to complete at 4.1ghz, 4.05ghz but Corona will not. If Corona completes then your overclock is decently stable but far from rock solid. Give it a shot ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can pass corona easily. It is IBT that will make your computer fail and crash faster than any other stress test.
> And by the way, can someone post a download link to IBT AVX? I googled everywhere and can't find it, I only can
> find my 2.54 version which I thought was AVX, but someone posted if your speeds reported are low it is not the AVX version??
Click to expand...

It's in the OP of the Vishera club


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Might I suggest
> 
> 
> 
> $35.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note , I'll have to read back to see what your objectives are.


I dunno seemed much easier before


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> No, I can pass corona easily. It is IBT that will make your computer fail and crash faster than any other stress test.
> And by the way, can someone post a download link to IBT AVX? I googled everywhere and can't find it, I only can
> find my 2.54 version which I thought was AVX, but someone posted if your speeds reported are low it is not the AVX version??


Well if Corona was something so easily completed and reported on a overclock would there not be a lot more completion results with a overclock greater then 40X and 3200+ clocks? The link displays all Ryzen results. Plus, Corona is not a stress test, it's a benchmark. I ran 40.25X with 1.57v on the core allowing 130% over current to get the system stable enough to complete one of the most brutal rendering benchmarks available.

https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/?cpu-type=ryzen&result_page=1

Truth is 40X is a brick wall for Ryzen in general if you want 24/7 stability


----------



## chew*

Time to make this a little more presentable plus im getting older my knees are killing me...


----------



## Gigabytes




----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Yes, I am sure It will give you what they say it will.
> 
> Here is my humble opinion. Running quad on a dual controller is a minor gimp right off the bat. Sure you can get some good performance but it is none the less a dual controller dealing with quad sticks. While BIOS improvements will most likely improve the performance of this however I don't see it ever matching a good dual setup. Lets be honest, 8 cores does not require 4 channel memory. Probably not even 12 cores (though there could be an argument made for it). !6 cores + is where you really need the quad memory controller.
> 
> Dual is more native to your system and frankly I don't like the price of them. lol


I understand what you are saying and do not expect to hit the same speeds as with 2 sticks, but that is irrelevant. I have been running 4 sticks since 2008. When I have pulled 2 sticks in an effort to get a better OC it just looks nekkid. I just hafta have 4 sticks.

Ya the price sucks. The last time I bought 4 sticks 16gb of ddr3 cost $105.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Time to make this a little more presentable plus im getting older my knees are killing me...


Looking good! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Dreemlan

So, what motherboard and ram is the best for the 1700 in terms of maximum performance?


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreemlan*
> 
> So, what motherboard and ram is the best for the 1700 in terms of maximum performance?


Well you can probably do with any of the manufacturers high end boards. A board with an adjustable base clock will allow you to get some interesting memory overclock, Highest memory overclock I've seen was someone running 3700. Far as memory, there are some kits that will overclock very well with 14 timings. I would pick a mobo based on your tastes then research memory kits for it. The QVL is not the only memory that would be good for your system.


----------



## Dreemlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Well you can probably do with any of the manufacturers high end boards. A board with an adjustable base clock will allow you to get some interesting memory overclock, Highest memory overclock I've seen was someone running 3669. Far as memory, there are some kits that will overclock very well with 14 timings. I would pick a mobo based on your tastes then research memory kits for it. The QVL is not the only memory that would be good for your system.


Thanks! I'll take a look at some. Isn't there something with Ryzen where timings on RAM aren't as important as speed or something to that regard? Sorry, I know next to nothing about RAM and motherboards really, lol.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreemlan*
> 
> Thanks! I'll take a look at some. Isn't there something with Ryzen where timings on RAM aren't as important as speed or something to that regard? Sorry, I know next to nothing about RAM and motherboards really, lol.


It's safe to say the speed of your memory will always trump the latency when it comes to performance, but if you can get speed and low latency then your a special snowflake with impressive bench marking results.


----------



## IRobot23

Is 50€ worth between g.skill
3200MHz CL16(16 18 18)and 3200MHz cl14(14 14 14), both RGB trident Z
Any using it?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Is 50€ worth between g.skill
> 3200MHz CL16(16 18 18)and 3200MHz cl14(14 14 14), both RGB trident Z
> Any using it?


The cl14 is working better, right now.

the cl16 may work as well, later. but not right now.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Is 50€ worth between g.skill
> 3200MHz CL16(16 18 18)and 3200MHz cl14(14 14 14), both RGB trident Z
> Any using it?


I am running F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (SK Hynix) in a Asus Prime X370-PRO mobo (BIOS 0515) at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings. Voltages are +0.0250v core offset, +0.0500v SOC offset, DRAM is 1.390v with CPU running in Auto XFR mode. The CPU overclocking profiles will go manual and can have substantially more voltage. I know many people are not able to get the Tridents up to 3200 but they are getting 2666 with 12 cas, some have seen 2933 at 14. I am not guarantying you will get the memory I have running at 3200 but the good news is you know at least one person who does.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Time to make this a little more presentable plus im getting older my knees are killing me...


Trackball deserves own place of prominence. Have you ever replaced it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I am running F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (SK Hynix) in a Asus Prime X370-PRO mobo (BIOS 0515) at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings. Voltages are +0.0250v core offset, +0.0500v SOC offset, DRAM is 1.390v with CPU running in Auto XFR mode. The CPU overclocking profiles will go manual and can have substantially more voltage. I know many people are not able to get the Tridents up to 3200 but they are getting 2666 with 12 cas, some have seen 2933 at 14. I am not guarantying you will get the memory I have running at 3200 but the good news is you know at least one person who does.


note. more users are having less difficulty with cas 14 tridentz at 3200 yes? 50 dollars worth less? Dunno. I think more of the 3200 cas 16 kits could get to 3200 but it would take more experienced approach than just setting them manually and rebooting. Clearly does otherwise you wouldn't be an exception.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Trackball deserves own place of prominence. Have you ever replaced it?
> note. more users are having less difficulty with cas 14 tridentz at 3200 yes? 50 dollars worth less? Dunno. I think more of the 3200 cas 16 kits could get to 3200 but it would take more experienced approach than just setting them manually and rebooting. Clearly does otherwise you wouldn't be an exception.


If anyone is looking for new memory I personally would wait until the new AGESA code is released in May, probably nearer the end of month by time it filters down to a new BIOS. I know the AGESA they released beginning of April helped the Tridents, it also improved latency but introduced other issues for various memories. For example on Prime X370 pro 0604 bios I cannot get my memory over 2400.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> *QUESTION!!!*
> 
> Which Ram kit should I go with?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232488
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232492
> 
> Mainly doing premier, after effects, and gaming.


I would go with the 3600 kit myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Hmmm, I'll double check, this is the closest I could find...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236029&Tpk=corsair%20dominator%20platinum


Do not get that. All the Corsair DDR4 has a ver number on the back, and the ver # you want is 4.31 . That kit has 4.24 which is Samsung but probably not B-die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreemlan*
> 
> So, what motherboard and ram is the best for the 1700 in terms of maximum performance?


RAM: Anything DDR4-3600 or higher is guaranteed B-die. You can pump in more volts to get what you want, stopping somewhere in the range of 1.4-1.45v vDIMM, so don't worry too much about the advertised XMP settings.

Motherboard: I recommend the C6H or Taichi (or Fatal1ty X370 Pro which is basically the same board). Availability on the ASRock boards is still poor. The ASRock boards seem a bit more reliable but the c6H is probably better for absolute max benching capability.


----------



## MrPerforations

buy cl16 and oc to cl14, buy cl14 and oc to cl12. so you have to think about it as 12 or 14 maybe...


----------



## chew*

Trackball and chew* lives forever !!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What do I win??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other results
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12140134
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487042
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487057
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487092
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487112
> 
> 8C air.


Jealouz!









I'd put 2 cards in to beat you.







14C temps


----------



## solidusnak23

So today I took my stock Wraith Spire 95W cooler apart in order to re-purpose the RGB fan as a VRM fan. I'm water-cooled so the VRM is a little warm with no active air flow. To my surprise, it appears the new Spire cooler has a vapor chamber to help distribute heat around the fin array. Very "cool" that AMD would include a vapor chamber in a stock heatsink. Most if not all would only have a cooper slug under the aluminium heaksink. I thought I would share with those who might enjoy this


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Is 50€ worth between g.skill
> 3200MHz CL16(16 18 18)and 3200MHz cl14(14 14 14), both RGB trident Z
> Any using it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I am running F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (SK Hynix) in a Asus Prime X370-PRO mobo (BIOS 0515) at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings. Voltages are +0.0250v core offset, +0.0500v SOC offset, DRAM is 1.390v with CPU running in Auto XFR mode. The CPU overclocking profiles will go manual and can have substantially more voltage. I know many people are not able to get the Tridents up to 3200 but they are getting 2666 with 12 cas, some have seen 2933 at 14. I am not guarantying you will get the memory I have running at 3200 but the good news is you know at least one person who does.


I also have CL16 running at 3200Mhz just fine. Ram voltage turned up to 1.4v from 1.35v stock. DRAM SOC (or whatever it is called) at .781. I haven't tried running it at CL14.


----------



## chew*

Can i join the 4 gig club now?


----------



## CryWin

^ needs moar voltage


----------



## chew*

Needs less imc coldbug









Damn hard to be effecient at 2666.

10-9-8-9-21 timings though


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Can i join the 4 gig club now?


Jesus my dude, that only good so far for a good ole Pi run thus far? How's the vdroop if you measured at all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidusnak23*
> 
> So today I took my stock Wraith Spire 95W cooler apart in order to re-purpose the RGB fan as a VRM fan. I'm water-cooled so the VRM is a little warm with no active air flow. To my surprise, it appears the new Spire cooler has a vapor chamber to help distribute heat around the fin array. Very "cool" that AMD would include a vapor chamber in a stock heatsink. Most if not all would only have a cooper slug under the aluminium heaksink. I thought I would share with those who might enjoy this


WOW!

Nice one!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Can i join the 4 gig club now?










No not yet. unless you can do Cinebench.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-core-x-series-processor-family-and-x299-chipset-announced-at-computex-may-30th.html

Ryzen aftermath? Or a preemptive attack on X399 ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> They are at Newegg. Sorry no link as I am currently on my mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I'll double check, this is the closest I could find...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236029&Tpk=corsair%20dominator%20platinum
Click to expand...

Ahhh dint realize you were wanting to populate all slots. The set I am referring to is 2x8gb.









~Ceadder


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Jesus my dude, that only good so far for a good ole Pi run thus far? How's the vdroop if you measured at all.


Thats only safe for pi...this single stage is tuned for max cold....which means light load.

Id probably run cinebench at 1.45-1.5 max on this unit.

My other unit is not as cold but handles load very well.

Cant have both in single stage tuning..

Cinebench is easy to tune for...pi however can burn 60l of ln2 if your not prepared properly...so i waste that time on single stage instead.

Need to understand...most of these chips coldbug imc forcing mem clocks down...so you must be prepared properly


----------



## mus1mus

Don't worry buddy. Was just teasing you.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You call an "h100i" watercooling? I also don't see what a cold climate has to do with anything. Ambient temps would not effect an air cooler any differently than it would an AIO or closed loop or whatever you want to call it.












It's a cooler with water in it....So yes I'd say that's water cooling. Oh let me guess you meant the elitist version of "real".


----------



## mus1mus

Not elitist.

Real watercooling loop is better.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ahhh dint realize you were wanting to populate all slots. The set I am referring to is 2x8gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No worries. G.Skill RGB 32gb kit is on the way


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not elitist.
> 
> Real watercooling loop is better.


It is as your trying to redefine a word to discredit other hardware. AIO clc are real water cooling, they are just not the best water cooling. Sorry I'm a bit of a pragmatic jerk. I don't believe in fake or fluff talk.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not elitist.
> 
> Real watercooling loop is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as your trying to redefine a word to discredit other hardware. AIO clc are real water cooling, they are just not the best water cooling. Sorry I'm a bit of a pragmatic jerk. I don't believe in fake or fluff talk.
Click to expand...

Well, if you are talking about it realistically, you should have known that it is not REALLY Water filled. Ethylene Glycol has a lot of additives from just Pure Water.


----------



## chew*

Pffft water cooling if is not frosty its a space heater


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pffft water cooling if is not frosty its a space heater


Dry Ice?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pffft water cooling if is not frosty its a space heater


I doubt many of us are specially interested in running LN2 pots full time or plush enough to invest in phase technology to run full time either. I know I don't have the deep pockets that phase requires. I started compiling water cooling parts years ago. Have 2 CPU blocks and will end up shifting to a monoblock only because EK doesn't make a board specific block set for CVIHero. Otherwise I would simply use my spare CPU block and get a board block set.









I would love to phase though. I am considering investing in a chiller however.









~Ceadder


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Dry Ice?


That is a single stage that can run 24/7 if necessary







.

Not ln2 or dry ice..

Yes it gets that cold to frost up the cpu...

I had two custom units built for me by runmc on xs. Great guys awesome units.

Over 5 years old still problem free.

Has never needed a recharge since he sent them.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That is a single stage that can run 24/7 if necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not ln2 or dry ice..
> 
> Yes it gets that cold to frost up the cpu...
> 
> I had two custom units built for me by runmc on xs. Great guys awesome units.
> 
> Over 5 years old still problem free.
> 
> Has never needed a recharge since he sent them.


Not gonna lie... *"Single Stage"*? You're speaking another language, and I thought I knew a good bit about the modding/components side of things, can you provide some links that explain it a bit better?









*EDIT:* Something like this?


----------



## chew*

Single stage = one compressor.

Phase is a general term.

There are dual phase and cascades which can use up to 3 compressors.

Units like the one in the above picture imo are pointless. They make sacrifices to accomodate.

A real unit is big bulky noisy and has a massive heat exchanger.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Single stage = one compressor.
> 
> Phase is a general term.
> 
> There are dual phase and cascades which can use up to 3 compressors.
> 
> Units like the one in the above picture imo are pointless. They make sacrifices to accomodate.
> 
> A real unit is big bulky noisy and has a massive heat exchanger.


Thanks for the knowledge!









Sounds like it's a powerhouse.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Not gonna lie... *"Single Stage"*? You're speaking another language, and I thought I knew a good bit about the modding/components side of things, can you provide some links that explain it a bit better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fun adventure with 24/7 phase change :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1526237/the-downside-of-using-a-phase-change-and-or-extreme-cooling/0_100


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Fun adventure with 24/7 phase change :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526237/the-downside-of-using-a-phase-change-and-or-extreme-cooling/0_100


Insulating for it properly can be tricky...

Dunno if you can see it but hovering around -40c while running 1.6v and pi..



Pack of smokes for size reference...

I had to kill the system...wife does not like listening to it humming away...rotary compressors are pretty noisy.





Ill fire it back up if i get a night off this week when wifes not around.

Got pi down to 7:56 @ 4.6 gained some mem speed but ran out of time before wife alert alarm went off...lol

No cpu-z...lol i can boot 4.6...cpu-z at bench speeds pointless.

This is the worst of my 3 so/so chips. Good to get an idea of what the variance is.

Its a 3.9 @ 1.40 stable chip struggles over 4.0 in cinebench..

Did 4.2 @ 1.40 cold...4.3 @ 1.45..

Ill grab screens off tomorrow...chip is really flaky....

I will show you what i mean..it does not have the classic black screen crash in cinebench..it just errors out.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 1% and 0.1% lows essentially describe the worst frame-rate experienced over the recorded period 1% of the time and 0.1% of the time. Extremely low values can indicate that gameplay will exhibit stutter when these dips occur.
> 
> 
> 
> on the subject is one of the more useful things they've done if you'd like a deeper understanding. The numbers and graphs bear out what the videos exhibit, though, which is that both games were very much playable on both systems. Once I've tested with the cards swapped in these respective systems, the picture will be a bit more in-focus, but I saw what I expected to see with these tests. Which is to say, Project CARS does a bit better with a 4790k and an Nvidia card, where Crysis 3 takes better advantage of multithreading and has a mature Crossfire profile.


Cool


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Fun adventure with 24/7 phase change :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526237/the-downside-of-using-a-phase-change-and-or-extreme-cooling/0_100


I'll take a look!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Insulating for it properly can be tricky...
> 
> Dunno if you can see it but *hovering around -40c while running 1.6v and pi..*
> 
> 
> 
> Pack of smokes for size reference...
> 
> I had to kill the system...wife does not like listening to it humming away...rotary compressors are pretty noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill fire it back up if i get a night off this week when wifes not around.
> 
> Got pi down to 7:56 @ 4.6 gained some mem speed but ran out of time before wife alert alarm went off...lol
> 
> No cpu-z...lol i can boot 4.6...cpu-z at bench speeds pointless.
> 
> This is the worst of my 3 so/so chips. Good to get an idea of what the variance is.
> 
> Its a 3.9 @ 1.40 stable chip struggles over 4.0 in cinebench..
> 
> Did 4.2 @ 1.40 cold...4.3 @ 1.45..
> 
> Ill grab screens off tomorrow...chip is really flaky....
> 
> I will show you what i mean..it does not have the classic black screen crash in cinebench..it just errors out.


-40 huh?!

That's nasty!


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Single stage = one compressor.
> 
> Phase is a general term.
> 
> There are dual phase and cascades which can use up to 3 compressors.
> 
> Units like the one in the above picture imo are pointless. They make sacrifices to accomodate.
> 
> A real unit is big bulky noisy and has a massive heat exchanger.


If anyone isn't clear (and you are curious), phase change is essential Air Conditioner technology. The "phase change" is gas to liquid (and back to gas). A compressor compresses a gas which heats the gas. That heated gas is forced through a heat exchanger (radiatior) where that heat is expelled. The now cooler gas which is still under pressure is allowed to expand where it cools further and condenses into a super-chilled liquid which is pumped to another heat exchanger where the liquified gas absorbs heat and turns back into a gas...

This image isn't a perfect example, but it's close for a single stage system:


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Both good points, and i must say, watercooling doesn't benefit the cpu much believe it or not. I saw barely temp drops going from a NH-U14s to a custom loop with a 360 and 240mm rads. Where i saw a ridiculous 30°C+ temp drop was for the gpu.


Um I'm gonna have to disagree with you there.


I idle around 26c-29c with my windows open @ 3.9 and Overwatch, Forza, D3, AOTS of 44c.
IBT of around 60c. The highest I've seen my CPU get was 71c and that was with the lowest RPMs on everything (pump and fans in push/pull) with IBT, Cine, and Time Spy running with the windows closed at around 76f-77f ambient temps in my room. This is on high performance mode.
The only time my fans spin up anymore is if my windows are closed and I'm doing SEVERAL things at once. I seldom hear my pump anymore. Quite a change from my old 9590.

Speaking of IBT. My passes @ 2933 14-14-14-34 are about 35 seconds slower than 2400 15-16-16-36 on very high.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Um I'm gonna have to disagree with you there.
> 
> 
> I idle around 26c-29c with my windows open @ 3.9 and Overwatch, Forza, D3, AOTS of 44c.
> IBT of around 60c. The highest I've seen my CPU get was 71c and that was with the lowest RPMs on everything (pump and fans in push/pull) with IBT, Cine, and Time Spy running with the windows closed at around 76f-77f ambient temps in my room.
> The only time my fans spin up anymore is if my windows are closed and I'm doing SEVERAL things at once. I seldom hear my pump anymore. Quite a change from my old 9590.
> 
> Speaking of IBT. My passes @ 2933 14-14-14-34 are about 35 seconds slower than 2400 15-16-16-36 on very high.


This gets complicated and requires a discussion beyond just temps. A wood fire in your fireplace and a match burn at essentially the same temperature but the amount of energy coming from the fireplace is significantly more.

An air cooler uses metal (excluding some heat pipes which aren't significant in this discussion) which has a limited thermal capacity - it heats up quickly and conducts heat efficiently. The limitations are the surface area of the fins and effectively transferring all that energy to the fins to dissipate it. A side issue is removing the heat from the case. They work quite well up to a point but those two limitations are real. A side benefit is the low thermal capacity means they cool down quickly once the load drops.

A "water" cooler (often some form of water/glycol mix) has a much higher thermal capacity and as a moving liquid is much more efficient at move the thermal energy away from the source. For short spikes, it can be much more effective at suppressing thermal spikes. As a liquid, it can disperse heat much more evenly through the radiator allowing for more efficient dissipation. It is also a lot more effective at removing heat from your system versus simply removing it from the processor (CPU or GPU). Inadequate radiator designs can hamper cooling which is likely the primary reason for complaints about AIO's since the fundamentals are the same. An AIO with a quality radiator can perform perfectly well.

So water cooling definitely has more potential for heat dissipation. There's a reason it's used in Automotive and other situations where there's a need to remove significant amounts of heat. Whether it is "better" than air really depends on the specifics of the system needing cooling - the thermal load, the system design, etc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Um I'm gonna have to disagree with you there.
> 
> 
> I idle around 26c-29c with my windows open @ 3.9 and Overwatch, Forza, D3, AOTS of 44c.
> IBT of around 60c. The highest I've seen my CPU get was 71c and that was with the lowest RPMs on everything (pump and fans in push/pull) with IBT, Cine, and Time Spy running with the windows closed at around 76f-77f ambient temps in my room. This is on high performance mode.
> The only time my fans spin up anymore is if my windows are closed and I'm doing SEVERAL things at once. I seldom hear my pump anymore. Quite a change from my old 9590.
> 
> Speaking of IBT. My passes @ 2933 14-14-14-34 are about 35 seconds slower than 2400 15-16-16-36 on very high.


But do you have a comparison on air or just throwing out numbers?

At 3.8 in gaming my cpu doesnt even reach 40°C, doesn't even go above 50°C in realbench either, gpu barely reaches 40°C. I can guarantee you that my nh-u14s would be pretty damn close to my water temps in gaming and realbench, why? Because it dissipates as much as a 240mm rad.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But do you have a comparison on air or just throwing out numbers?
> 
> At 3.8 in gaming my cpu doesnt even reach 40°C, doesn't even go above 50°C in realbench either, gpu barely reaches 40°C. I can guarantee you that my nh-u14s would be pretty damn close to my water temps in gaming and realbench, why? Because it dissipates as much as a 240mm rad.


Compare your cpu at 3.9 and 4 GHZ then draw your conclusions from there. Water will be better as soon as you actually raise the voltage past the 1.2 range.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Compare your cpu at 3.9 and 4 GHZ then draw your conclusions from there. Water will be better as soon as you actually raise the voltage past the 1.2 range.


Even on my 4690k the temps were unbelievably close even going to 1.35v and 4.8ghz. It was maybe 5°C cooler on water. People have a misconception about water cooling compared to air cooling its insane. I did months of testing for TIMs both on air and water. If a 240mm aio dissipates 200w (which it doesnt btw) to get a water delta of 10°C, a decent high end air cooler has a max dissipation of 225w.

Most average AIOs get the same temps as a high end air cooler with more noise and more fans, not only that, they don't even have enough wattage in the pump to pump a decent amount of water flow.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Most average AIOs get the same temps as a high end air cooler with more noise and more fans, not only that, they don't even have enough wattage in the pump to pump a decent amount of water flow.


Then people need to stop buying " average AIO's " if you buy junk, its going to perform like junk. You get what you pay for.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> But do you have a comparison on air or just throwing out numbers?
> 
> At 3.8 in gaming my cpu doesnt even reach 40°C, doesn't even go above 50°C in realbench either, gpu barely reaches 40°C. I can guarantee you that my nh-u14s would be pretty damn close to my water temps in gaming and realbench, why? Because it dissipates as much as a 240mm rad.


I don't really need a comparison on air to know how nice my temps are especially on idle at 3.9.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I don't really need a comparison on air to know how nice my temps are especially on idle at 3.9.


I'm sorry but that is the most arrogant post I've ever seen on oc.net haha. Since when do idle temps make any difference AT ALL in any computing matter?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm sorry but that is the most arrogant post I've ever seen on oc.net haha. Since when do idle temps make any difference AT ALL in any computing matter?


It wasn't meant to be arrogant so my apologies. I've been doing this a long time and know there is a massive difference between water and air. Are you suggesting that I need a baseline for air before saying that water is an improvement? Personally, I don't think thats really necessary. I don't need to poke holes in my tires and drive for 15 miles to confidently say that I'm going to go faster with 34psi in each. You said that the CPU doesn't benefit much from water and I'm saying it does.
Also, idle temps are very important to me for a number of reasons. If you'd like, we can do a side by side comparison of temps at equal volts and frequencies.

Again, didn't intend to come off arrogant. I try to be anything but that as I don't know near as much as most here.


----------



## MrPerforations

i agree,
i brought zalman air cooler, then a h100 and then a xspc kit.
the air cooler and the h100 cost the same money as the kit, just buy a kit and don't buy anything else.
there are very good air coolers, but the size of them and there weight will make them a problem.
when i swopped to a h100 i saw about 5c difference, 5c is nothing to play with at all.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> It wasn't meant to be arrogant so my apologies. I've been doing this a long time and know there is a massive difference between water and air. Are you suggesting that I need a baseline for air before saying that water is an improvement? Personally, I don't think thats really necessary. I don't need to poke holes in my tires and drive for 15 miles to confidently say that I'm going to go faster with 34psi in each. You said that the CPU doesn't benefit much from water and I'm saying it does.
> Also, idle temps are very important to me for a number of reasons. If you'd like, we can do a side by side comparison of temps at equal volts and frequencies.
> 
> Again, didn't intend to come off arrogant. I try to be anything but that as I don't know near as much as most here.


I already idle at lower temps and will get lower temps then you at load. Problem is i have a gpu in my loop as well so unless you have an r9 390 as well comparison wouldnt be fair.

Never said there was no difference its just not as massive as you think.

And you do need a comparison to air or else its just theory and not fact.

P.S. At 1.44v id max out mid 60°s on my cpu


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i agree,
> i brought zalman air cooler, then a h100 and then a xspc kit.
> the air cooler and the h100 cost the same money as the kit, just buy a kit and don't buy anything else.
> there are very good air coolers, but the size of them and there weight will make them a problem.
> when i swopped to a h100 i saw about 5c difference, 5c is nothing to play with at all.


5°C isn't much. Could be down to doing testing on a cooler day. If you dropped 10°C from air to water would be a decent drop but doesn't happen often.

I have 2 systems on custom loops and 2 on air so i know what im talking about. This is with summer ambients of 28°C no a/c


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, that's with just stock fans, you can make a big improvement with better fan and push pall, but, you could also get a much better pump and block via a full kit and can still upgrade them fans.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, that's with just stock fans, you can make a big improvement with better fan and push pall, but, you could also get a much better pump and block via a full kit and can still upgrade them fans.
just don't use fans with mixed voltages on the h100, I did, and it burns out the fan header.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i agree,
> i brought zalman air cooler, then a h100 and then a xspc kit.
> the air cooler and the h100 cost the same money as the kit, just buy a kit and don't buy anything else.
> there are very good air coolers, but the size of them and there weight will make them a problem.
> when i swopped to a h100 i saw about 5c difference, 5c is nothing to play with at all.


You have some valid points.

The water vs. air thing... outside of the GPU I'm not sure how much of a difference it will make on this platform. Now if you have a 7700K that you don't want to delid and you want to overclock... you might be pushing a thermal limit with air (it's going to be hot even with water juiced up without a delid). On Ryzen heat isn't so much of a limit from what I've seen.

I don't run CPU air coolers because of a personal choice. Size is part of that... but mostly it's just the idiot things I do to make my system look crazy... are easier for me to do with WC parts. Definitely not cheaper but I'm certainly not even close to the expensive end of water.

I'm also going to say that I do like the fact it's cooler even if it's not much. Electronics are best served by less heat in general... but I also agree that the temp drop on most GPU's is more than you're going to see on the CPU. The first GPU I blocked... had a standard operating temp in the 90C range... post water block it never went out of the 40C range no matter what I did to it.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I already idle at lower temps and will get lower temps then you at load. Problem is i have a gpu in my loop as well so unless you have an r9 390 as well comparison wouldnt be fair.
> 
> Never said there was no difference its just not as massive as you think.
> 
> And you do need a comparison to air or else its just theory and not fact.
> 
> P.S. At 1.44v id max out mid 60°s on my cpu


60c is very nice indeed for max. And you're right, I don't have a 390 in my loop. I wasn't looking for lab results, just something for funzies.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> You have some valid points.
> 
> The water vs. air thing... outside of the GPU I'm not sure how much of a difference it will make on this platform. Now if you have a 7700K that you don't want to delid and you want to overclock... you might be pushing a thermal limit with air (it's going to be hot even with water juiced up without a delid). On Ryzen heat isn't so much of a limit from what I've seen.
> 
> I don't run CPU air coolers because of a personal choice. Size is part of that... but mostly it's just the idiot things I do to make my system look crazy... are easier for me to do with WC parts. Definitely not cheaper but I'm certainly not even close to the expensive end of water.
> 
> I'm also going to say that I do like the fact it's cooler even if it's not much. Electronics are best served by less heat in general... but I also agree that the temp drop on most GPU's is more than you're going to see on the CPU. The first GPU I blocked... had a standard operating temp in the 90C range... post water block it never went out of the 40C range no matter what I did to it.


Exactly right. Ryzen you'll drop a fair share just because its soldered therefore much better transfer but they do tend to run cool to begin with.

My 4690k went from 54° to 49 from air to a 240mm. Added a 360 and my temp went from 49 to 47 lol HOWEVER r9 390 went from 74°C to 40°C now thats a temp drop.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I opened up Overwatch to test my H110i with a very silent profile. I can barely hear my fans going and the CPU is ~50C under average load. Idles at 30-40C (Temp does these weird spikes).

Running Linpack the fans will kick in as expected (I have them kick in at 70C) and temps won't go above 75.

^ Just a few minute run to show CPU Temps being constant.

This is at 1.35v Vcore. Getting 4Ghz on my Chip is very hard. (1.435v Vcore, basically CPU Core Voltage goes < 1.4 I crash) So I don't run it.

Edit: Didn't get a good screen cap for my first example. Just trust me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I opened up Overwatch to test my H100i with a very silent profile. I can barely hear my fans going and it's ~50C under average load. Idles at 30-40C (Temp does these weird spikes).
> 
> Running Linpack the fans will kick in as expected (I have them kick in at 70C) and temps won't go above 75.
> 
> ^ Just a few minute run to show CPU Temps being constant.
> 
> This is at 1.35v Vcore. Getting 4Ghz on my Chip is very hard. (1.435v Vcore, basically CPU Core Voltage goes < 1.4 I crash) So I don't run it.
> 
> Edit: Didn't get a good screen cap for my first example. Just trust me.


Not too bad for an h100. Ive noticed spikes as well just doing basic tasks its very odd. Ill peak at 49°C randomly but realbench only hits like 48°C lol.

Might be the creators update i think.

P.S. Use the vcore above cpu power its the most accurate SFI or whatever its called. Gives you the vrm vcore reading.


----------



## MrPerforations

I have as yet to put gpu's underwater. my loops just doing the cpu, the fx is what I brought it for and it did the job.
have a look at my fx burn mark.


----------



## Paperchaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Trident Z 3200mhz will work great!


Will Kingston HyperX Fury black HX424C15FBK2/16 work aswell?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I noticed the strange temp spikes as well. I would imagine this is due to the platform being new and nothing is reporting as well as it should. There doesn't seem to be a gradual climb either way. However with that being said, if I run prime for a couple hours, it may go up 1c from when I first started it.

In case anyone is wondering, my WC parts are:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xtop-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-plexi-incl-pump.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-coolstream-xe-480-quad.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-supremacy-mx-cpu-waterblock-custom-modded-plexi-amd.html
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-r9-nano-acetal-nickel

Very happy with my temps. I know I could push it more than what I have but I wanna keep it under 1.4


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Not too bad for an h100. Ive noticed spikes as well just doing basic tasks its very odd. Ill peak at 49°C randomly but realbench only hits like 48°C lol.
> 
> Might be the creators update i think.
> 
> P.S. Use the vcore above cpu power its the most accurate SFI or whatever its called. Gives you the vrm vcore reading.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I noticed the strange temp spikes as well. I would imagine this is due to the platform being new and nothing is reporting as well as it should. There doesn't seem to be a gradual climb either way. However with that being said, if I run prime for a couple hours, it may go up 1c from when I first started it.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, my WC parts are:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xtop-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-plexi-incl-pump.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-coolstream-xe-480-quad.html
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-supremacy-mx-cpu-waterblock-custom-modded-plexi-amd.html
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-r9-nano-acetal-nickel
> 
> Very happy with my temps. I know I could push it more than what I have but I wanna keep it under 1.4


Yea my rad is about a 12fpi yours is 16 so not too different, i think with the EKs though a nice high static pressure fan works the best. I may even replace my 5 push rad fans for Noctua high static pressure ones but not sure, thats easily 100€ right there, then again i could use the other fans as pulls so not too bad.

Right now doing 3.8 at 1.199 under realbench load and 1.225 under average load is plenty to keep it under 50°C at all times so its perfect. The extra 60-70w or so from my 4690k is barely noticeable for my 360/240mm setup not even breaking a sweat. Delta t is usually around 7°C.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> If anyone isn't clear (and you are curious), phase change is essential Air Conditioner technology. The "phase change" is gas to liquid (and back to gas). A compressor compresses a gas which heats the gas. That heated gas is forced through a heat exchanger (radiatior) where that heat is expelled. The now cooler gas which is still under pressure is allowed to expand where it cools further and condenses into a super-chilled liquid which is pumped to another heat exchanger where the liquified gas absorbs heat and turns back into a gas...
> 
> This image isn't a perfect example, but it's close for a single stage system:


Pretty much sums it up the only real difference is they use a custom evap and focus all the energy directly at the cpu. The designs can be rather complex.

This is my idea of AIO. Anything less is really not cost effective especially since swiftech has h220 on clearance for less than those corsair units....


----------



## crakej

I've settled on a really stable 3.95 for my 1500x

The Masterliquid 120 gives me idle of about 33 and load about 70 - a friends of mine prefers to have his blowing into the case - he gets lower temps, but not for his gpu etc. I wish I'd got the 240 now....


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've settled on a really stable 3.95 for my 1500x
> 
> The Masterliquid 120 gives me idle of about 33 and load about 70 - a friends of mine prefers to have his blowing into the case - he gets lower temps, but not for his gpu etc. I wish I'd got the 240 now....


my NZXT x62 blows into my case, directly into my GPU, and my temps are not higher on the GPU; that's a sign of bad airflow, not bad placement.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Will Kingston HyperX Fury black HX424C15FBK2/16 work aswell?


Kingston = Hynix. So you might encounter some issues.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paperchaser*
> 
> Will Kingston HyperX Fury black HX424C15FBK2/16 work aswell?
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston = Hynix. So you might encounter some issues.
Click to expand...

2933C16 MAX on my limited tests. But mine were single stick package rather than in kit form.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> my NZXT x62 blows into my case, directly into my GPU, and my temps are not higher on the GPU; that's a sign of bad airflow, not bad placement.


And your temps are lower?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> my NZXT x62 blows into my case, directly into my GPU, and my temps are not higher on the GPU; that's a sign of bad airflow, not bad placement.
> 
> 
> 
> And your temps are lower?
Click to expand...

I have no screenshots right now, but @ load (AIDA64 stress) - with +2000 offset to my 1.1875 (1700 @3.95) total voltage 1.3875 LLC 3 (Asrock Killer SLI/AC)
I peak at 64/65C (after 51 min)

GPU (980 TI AMP Extreme! @ 1575) is also around mid 60s when I run realbench (CPU temps are a bit lower hitting 62s)

VRMs also don't quite hit 70C.

(I'm not done tweaking - will try for 4.0ghz later this week) this is a horrible picture though - (all testing was done with the case side ON)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I have no screenshots right now, but @ load (AIDA64 stress) - with +2000 offset to my 1.1875 (1700 @3.95) total voltage 1.3875 LLC 3 (Asrock Killer SLI/AC)
> I peak at 64/65C (after 51 min)
> 
> GPU (980 TI AMP Extreme! @ 1575) is also around mid 60s when I run realbench (CPU temps are a bit lower hitting 62s)
> 
> VRMs also don't quite hit 70C.
> 
> (I'm not done tweaking - will try for 4.0ghz later this week) this is a horrible picture though - (all testing was done with the case side ON)


Thanks for that - I think I might have to take my rad out and turn fans around, see how that goes - fans on top are blowing out so should take lots of the warm air straight out.

Edit: what kind of case is that? Whats with the white ducting?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I have no screenshots right now, but @ load (AIDA64 stress) - with +2000 offset to my 1.1875 (1700 @3.95) total voltage 1.3875 LLC 3 (Asrock Killer SLI/AC)
> I peak at 64/65C (after 51 min)
> 
> GPU (980 TI AMP Extreme! @ 1575) is also around mid 60s when I run realbench (CPU temps are a bit lower hitting 62s)
> 
> VRMs also don't quite hit 70C.
> 
> (I'm not done tweaking - will try for 4.0ghz later this week) this is a horrible picture though - (all testing was done with the case side ON)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that - I think I might have to take my rad out and turn it around, see how that goes - fans on top are blowing out so should take lots of the warm air straight out.
Click to expand...

both of those ducted fans on my picture are actually INTAKES. help keep VRMs a bit cool.
so, yes all of my fans are intaked and profiled.
my rear PCIe slots are all vented, so that is where all the heat goes, right past the GPU.

it has been determined (I forgot where I saw this test) but AIOs work MUCH MUCH better as intakes.
and in general with water-cooling - intakes are better than exhaust for the cooler.

with my previous cooler - a NH-D15s - after multiple re-mountings - with my last overclock
3.8 ghz (+.11750 to base of 1.1875) - I was hitting 74-76C with the same testing. (with MORE airflow than now)

so.. the air junkies can say one thing, or another; but in my experience; AIOs are Superior for my use case.
my temps are cooler, with more voltage and more clock; the new AER P fans are quieter than the noctuas.

Win-Win-Win.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Then people need to stop buying " average AIO's " if you buy junk, its going to perform like junk. You get what you pay for.


Ugh more sensationalism. AIO are fine and a nice alternative to a big bulky air cooler. They cool just fine. are they as good as custom loops? Obviously not. But can we be a bit more factual?


----------



## gupsterg

IBT AVX, Archon IB-E X2, room temp 25°C .



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As I thought GFlops were a bit low I did

1x loop, no HWiNFO, HPET On.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1x loop, HWiNFO 1000ms polling, HPET On.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1x loop, no HWiNFO, HPET Off.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







10x loop, HWiNFO 1000ms polling, HPET Off (disabled prior to run/reboot, just using BCEDIT to show status).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







10x loop, HWiNFO 1000ms polling, HPET On (enabled prior to run/reboot, just using BCEDIT to show status).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Luv'ing the Archon IB-E X2







. Ryzen is AMAZINGLY quiet for stability testing than my i5 4690K 4.9GHz @ 1.255V, normal use/gaming both were same. Some other "back to back" test in this post.

Originally I had Archon SB-E X2, as highlighted in the linked thread I had an issue. Plan is to sell the SB-E now, it cost £14 2nd hand off ebay, I had 0 qualms buying it, what was the worst fault it could have? a faulty fan.

I do plan to go custom WC this summer, just for build experience, not because Ryzen need it IMO.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> both of those ducted fans on my picture are actually INTAKES. help keep VRMs a bit cool.
> so, yes all of my fans are intaked and profiled.
> my rear PCIe slots are all vented, so that is where all the heat goes, right past the GPU.
> 
> it has been determined (I forgot where I saw this test) but AIOs work MUCH MUCH better as intakes.
> and in general with water-cooling - intakes are better than exhaust for the cooler.
> 
> with my previous cooler - a NH-D15s - after multiple re-mountings - with my last overclock
> 3.8 ghz (+.11750 to base of 1.1875) - I was hitting 74-76C with the same testing. (with MORE airflow than now)
> 
> so.. the air junkies can say one thing, or another; but in my experience; AIOs are Superior for my use case.
> my temps are cooler, with more voltage and more clock; the new AER P fans are quieter than the noctuas.
> 
> Win-Win-Win.


So you have no exhausts and you're Rad is blowing hot air into the rest of your system? I thought that my system was much more efficient
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> both of those ducted fans on my picture are actually INTAKES. help keep VRMs a bit cool.
> so, yes all of my fans are intaked and profiled.
> my rear PCIe slots are all vented, so that is where all the heat goes, right past the GPU.
> 
> it has been determined (I forgot where I saw this test) but AIOs work MUCH MUCH better as intakes.
> and in general with water-cooling - intakes are better than exhaust for the cooler.
> 
> with my previous cooler - a NH-D15s - after multiple re-mountings - with my last overclock
> 3.8 ghz (+.11750 to base of 1.1875) - I was hitting 74-76C with the same testing. (with MORE airflow than now)
> 
> so.. the air junkies can say one thing, or another; but in my experience; AIOs are Superior for my use case.
> my temps are cooler, with more voltage and more clock; the new AER P fans are quieter than the noctuas.
> 
> Win-Win-Win.




4 120mm Intakes on low (Inside the front panel), 1 120mm Exhaust (rear), and a 280mm Rad on Exhaust (top) with room for 2 120/140mm Fans left in the top/back (But I don't see much use for them).


----------



## cyenz

So, what people around here have settle for 24/7 OCs? Im at 3917mhz with vcore around ~1.36v doing 61C on Y-Cruncher. I know AMD recommends 1.35v to be on the safe side, and im a little higher than that, does this poses the risk of the CPU not lasting until the next Zen revision? So around 2 years tops?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2933C16 MAX on my limited tests. But mine were single stick package rather than in kit form.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Binning is really important on Hynix since they aren't as flexible as Sammy B. A higher SPD kit would prolly fair a little bit better.

Still nice work extracting what you got from it.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have 4.925Mhz @ 1.35v w/ 3200 14-14-14-32-1T RAM.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> So, what people around here have settle for 24/7 OCs? Im at 3917mhz with vcore around ~1.36v doing 61C on Y-Cruncher. I know AMD recommends 1.35v to be on the safe side, and im a little higher than that, does this poses the risk of the CPU not lasting until the next Zen revision? So around 2 years tops?


a) software lies. 1.36 on your motherboard is actually lower at the socket.

b) noone outside of amd has any idea what long term "high" voltage does. If they've run an engineering sample at high clocks/voltages for an extended period of time, they ain't sharing.
The LPP process itself at mass production level isn't that old either. AMD was probably conservative, a prudent approach for a business. Bottom line, go with your gut.

I'd say your good to go without worrying about being over amd's safe voltage of 1.35. Not on the x370 pro you're running.


----------



## hotstocks

I can't stand having no room to work in a case because of a gigantic heatsink/fan. So I bought a Corsair H100i and was very happy with the temps and ease of installation. No fussing with water loop as it is closed and no maintenance ever. But their loud @ss fans were too annoying, so I bought two Noctua fans specifically for radiators, they were expensive, like $23 each, but boy I couldn't be happier, I run them at 100% and they are dead silent and cool as well as the stock fans if not better. They should come with those fans. And in any case having a high end water setup is not going to get your Ryzen any faster or significantly cooler. These chips all hit a wall between 3.9 and 4.1 ghz under the best situations, and a nice dual fan AIO like the Corsair will easily handle that. If these chips were overclockable to 4.5-5 ghz, then yeah a beefy water setup would be needed, but thermal issues are not what is holding this chip back to the average of 3.9-4.0ghz.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So you have no exhausts and you're Rad is blowing hot air into the rest of your system? I thought that my system was much more efficient
> 
> 4 120mm Intakes on low (Inside the front panel), 1 120mm Exhaust (rear), and a 280mm Rad on Exhaust (top) with room for 2 120/140mm Fans left in the top/back (But I don't see much use for them).


all I have is 3 140mm intake, and a 120mm intake.
all custom curved to the CPU temp.

if you are trying to match intake and exhaust, you need to match all the fans flows and pressures.
I have attempted that - in my experience - a case with open back -my S340 example :


and all intakes - seems to work the best(for me for the last 10+ years); because as people see it "hot air" doesn't actually move that much "HOT" air - you have airflow which negates
the hot part - as right now, you are trying to cool with the "hot air" ; you have less temp delta to cool the water with.
and you will not have many hot-spots (dead, non-moving air) with all intakes


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Binning is really important on Hynix since they aren't as flexible as Sammy B. A higher SPD kit would prolly fair a little bit better.
> 
> Still nice work extracting what you got from it.


I haven't started binning them yet. Got 40 sticks here.









But I have too much to tinker with at work at the moment.

7-X99s
10-7700Ks
Building them all from scratch.

But hey, cracked your TS score. With a bit of cheating.









http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1629458


----------



## rt123

Nice cheat lol.









Also all that Hardware to play with.






























*MAXIMUM JEALOUSY!!!!!*


----------



## mus1mus

Told you, they're not mine.









BTW, I compiled some TS score for the comp.







If nothing better shows up, I'll just sub in. Still no CH6 though.


----------



## rt123

Hardware to play with is hardware to play with, no matter who owns it.









Are your 980Ti's Asus?? Still got 41 days to go, so hopefully your CH6 situation is resolved by then.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, that's the other thing. Not an Asus GPU. BIOS flash maybe?


----------



## rt123

We'll see... Might not be necessary.


----------



## Wbroach23

I suppose I should say hi I haven't been in here yet, just the AX370 K7 thread so howdy lol ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay gonna try to add some perspective here in the whole AIR v WATER debate.

On my 955/965 *BE* platform, I ran

Stock
Stock lapped
CM Hyper 212 plus (Single and Dual fan)
Corair h50 with single and P/P.
Custom loop with a HWLabs 360 Stealth dual DDC single pump dual pump operational... no GPU only MB and CPU on a EK Supreme HF block...

On my CIVFormula. All testing was [email protected] to give me reasonable feedback on temps. This was my only goal at the time.

On day one I ran stock cooling. [email protected] got my 955 up to 60c which is fine but I only ran stock for a base value. 60c over 24/7 is reasonable value for Stock. We know there isn't much cooling gains from a stock cooler.

So I replaced Stock with the h50 I purchased with the MB, CPU and 16gb of Corsair AMD sticks.

Single fan setup ran cooler but I saw that [email protected] maxed at 55c so I gutted the stock fan and used it between the Push fan I added and max temps with [email protected] showed at 48-50c with Push/Pull. Ran that for 6mos and decided that I wanted a custom loop.

It took longer than I expected to put the loop together so I got Hyper 212 and saw a 4c gain with dual fan setup and no gain at all with single fan setup. Single averaged roughly 48c which is what my h50 was conservatively getting in Push/Pull with a shroud. So air and water were giving me the same temps. I may never have figured this if I had simply gone with the 212 as h50 cost twice as much at the time. But I wanted to see for myself what water would give me when I started purchasing my sig rig.

So I ran 212 for a few months until I got my loop together. Having lapped my CPU, I got Temps down even further. Roughly 10c in gains at slightly above 40c average with the h50 and the 212.

Got rid of the h50 and kept the 212. But again my want of a quieter system was paramount as I game without a headset and I like to hear my games and not my system.

Played around and lapped the stock cooler and at Idle system ran 40c. When Folding it ran 52c. Again showing the futility of running the Stock cooler.

Around this time I got my hands on a lapped 965 for not much performance gain. Which increased Temps 4c average. Tried over clocking it and got it up to 4.0 but heat made a difference in stability. BSoD every time I tried to Fold at that clock speed.

Finally comailed the rest of the loop and averaged 40c @ 4.0ghz with a MB block and CPU run.

Dropped in a stock 1100T which bumped Temps up again at 5c over 40c with the 360 Radiator. But it showed me that water is the way to go if I intend to OC.

I have firsthand experience with both. And imho AIR is okay but water will give better results for OCing. Also as stated my main interest was heat and removing it from my system, but that soon changed to heat and quiet. [email protected] is simply a heat test for every system I build. I've uncovered bad chips with [email protected] including a freshly launched FX8125. That chip went beyond 65c right off a freshly built client system. No way I was going to saddle my client with a dog chip. I might've put in my sig rig but I didn't update the BIOS and had I done so I wouldn't have been able to go back to the 1100T. Kinda wish I did, if only to see how well water corrected the issue. But I suppose that it still wouldn'tve mattered with a bad chip anyway.









Both AIR and WATER have their merits but water is indeed better. Phase and Chillers are even better but the goal with those is to run under the Ambient wall. No AIR or WATER is going to do that without assistance of an external source. AC or Chiller. Now that I have two full time rigs I will likely add a chiller to them and run them off that. But for now I will stay with a 360(/+) but I am not looking to break the ambient barrier any time soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I can't stand having no room to work in a case because of a gigantic heatsink/fan.


Do you swap RAM regular? Swap CPUs regular?

Just try'in to get a handle on what work you are doing regular in case? if it's just one off build and perhaps occasional "work" 3-6mths, I just can't "see" how large HSF is impeding work in case.

The most I do as "work" once I've built rig is air dust it with compressor. No issues there with large HSF.

I don't doubt people have a preference on what they prefer to use, but just throwing in my "2c" as "air junkie"







.


----------



## FlanK3r

__
https://flic.kr/p/TYFvTB


AIO cooling, need only better memory sticks


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thanks Ceadder. The debate should not even be one but people like to ignore facts and evidence and prefer their own views.


----------



## miklkit

This whole air vs water thing has me wanting to get a Zen rig up and running, but that won't happen before June. How does FX compare to Zen for heat loads at a specific voltage? The cpu is the same size.

Anyway, this is one example of air cooling. 

My opinion is that EHulme got it right years ago and I followed his example, while 95% of those using air cooling got it wrong and got hot running systems.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This whole air vs water thing has me wanting to get a Zen rig up and running, but that won't happen before June. How does FX compare to Zen for heat loads at a specific voltage? The cpu is the same size.
> 
> Anyway, this is one example of air cooling.
> 
> My opinion is that EHulme got it right years ago and I followed his example, while 95% of those using air cooling got it wrong and got hot running systems.


As cooling goes my Zen=2EZ compared to FX


----------



## chew*

work in progress but I need to go to work.......hopefully people leave me alone this coming weekend or I shut phone off and they have no choice......


----------



## Wbroach23

I'm technically on water I mean it's considered an AIO but its expandable and uses an apogee XL waterblock , I have a swiftech h320 x2 cooler im really happy that's what I picked to start with as I've never had watercooling before this. I've always ran air, I had a thermaltake Frio on my other rig before this one. I plan on doing a custom loop when I get all the fittings and what not.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> work in progress but I need to go to work.......hopefully people leave me alone this coming weekend or I shut phone off and they have no choice......


Dude if I wanted to fry my CPU too I'd go up to 1.6v. Nobody says you can't run those speeds it's just that nobody is sane enough to try it yet.

Also no Temps capped. I wonder how toasty that is. My guess is you're pushing 100C on AIO or Custom Loop.

Disregard if you're using LN2 or something.


----------



## chew*

Cpu is sub 0 and my goals atm are working with and around imc coldbug









Im not sane im friends with the monster thats under my bed, get along with voices inside of my head.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I think that's perfectly sane. Carry on


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I think that's perfectly sane. Carry on


Sane for a single threaded app. 16 threads no..

It ran cine @ 4.3 1.45...not spectacular but this chip is not spectacular anyway....3.9 stable air not a penny more...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> all I have is 3 140mm intake, and a 120mm intake.
> all custom curved to the CPU temp.
> 
> if you are trying to match intake and exhaust, you need to match all the fans flows and pressures.
> I have attempted that - in my experience - a case with open back -my S340 example :
> 
> 
> and all intakes - seems to work the best(for me for the last 10+ years); because as people see it "hot air" doesn't actually move that much "HOT" air - you have airflow which negates
> the hot part - as right now, you are trying to cool with the "hot air" ; you have less temp delta to cool the water with.
> and you will not have many hot-spots (dead, non-moving air) with all intakes


This gets tricky. You have focused airfow into the case with those vent ports. In that instance, you are directly cooling the components so they will cool the best with *cool* outside air blowing on them. That's also why radiators work better as intakes - cool outside air. That test you refer to was posted on Youtube and he tested every permutation. The one aaveat he found was the *type* of colling used by the GPU had in impact. Whether it was open airflow or directed (pulled out of the case through the GPU cooling fins). I think the latter had slightly higher temps when the water radiator was set to intake.

If you have to rely on passive cooling of internal components, I think exhaust config is marginally better (I would need to dig up references). Otherwise, getting cool air directly to components is better. I still prefer the rear fan to be an exhaust (I currently run air cooling and want the heat from that moved out and not randomly dispersed.), otherwise I have a lot of fans pointing inward. I'm going to see if vent shrouds like you are using are available aftermarket. They should be and would be a great addition...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Anyone on OCN do custom wallpapers and build stickers like for psu and what not?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thanks Ceadder. The debate should not even be one but people like to ignore facts and evidence and prefer their own views.


Everyone is entitled to do so. But I like emperical logic when comparing apples vs oranges or Air vs Water.









Water is better for heat transfer than air. That is an inescapable fact. 20 years ago when watercooling was in its infancy, I thought "water near electrical components?







", but that was back when people were stuffing heater cores into their systems and running fountain pumps with cheap rubber tubing between everything and a brass/aluminum block on the CPU. I got my first loop 4 years ago and won't consider Air cooling for a new rig unless it is a SFF rig where there is little to no room for a loop.









I know that my main experience is Phenom for water cooling and not yet with my R7 1800x, but the logic applies nonetheless.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Everyone is entitled to do so. But I like emperical logic when comparing apples vs oranges or Air vs Water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is better for heat transfer than air. That is an inescapable fact. 20 years ago when watercooling was in its infancy, I thought "water near electrical components?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ", but that was back when people were stuffing heater cores into their systems and running fountain pumps with cheap rubber tubing between everything and a brass/aluminum block on the CPU. I got my first loop 4 years ago and won't consider Air cooling for a new rig unless it is a SFF rig where there is little to no room for a loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that my main experience is Phenom for water cooling and not yet with my R7 1800x, but the logic applies nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Agreed, people are entitled to free expression of any viewpoint no matter how ubound to reality it is. I'm just a pragmatist and like to call out things in defense of facts. Sometimes people consider me rude but I do try just to avoid sensationalism and incorrect info. I dont cares whos speaking/typing it.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I am running F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (SK Hynix) in a Asus Prime X370-PRO mobo (BIOS 0515) at 3200 with 16-16-16-16-34 timings. Voltages are +0.0250v core offset, +0.0500v SOC offset, DRAM is 1.390v with CPU running in Auto XFR mode. The CPU overclocking profiles will go manual and can have substantially more voltage. I know many people are not able to get the Tridents up to 3200 but they are getting 2666 with 12 cas, some have seen 2933 at 14. I am not guarantying you will get the memory I have running at 3200 but the good news is you know at least one person who does.


Thanks for the info.

I will buy it in may, yet I am waiting for prices to fall.
A week ago 3200CL14 RGB was around 185€, if I get it under 190€ I will go for it.
Then I was thinking to get X370 gaming 5 from gigabyte, well K7 is only 20€ more...
And CPU probably R5 1600 ( maybe R5 1600X), depends on prices.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Currently doing my first atempt at overclocking this 1700x, 3.9 @1.4v was a no go (crashed after 10 min blend test in prime). Currently up to 1 hour of 3.8 @1.4v, but I'm not sure if I should crank it back up and increase the voltage or keep it at 3.8 and just lower the voltage. What do you guys think?

temps are as follows:


----------



## bardacuda

Going back to what started this whole air vs. water debate...a guy was asking about what he needed to cool a 1700 for help with a purchasing decision given that he already has an Evo. My stance was that he does not need to spend the extra money for reasonable overclocks. I stand by that.

That said, I don't disagree that custom loop > AIO > Air
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Neeed some help and advices.
> I bought and Asus Crosshair VI+Ryzen 1700+corsair lpx vengeance 16gb(2x8gb)3200Mhz.
> Sadly for cooling i have just stock cooler(wraith spire),i had previously on my old system and hyper 212 evo and read that was same as this one.
> My 2 request advices would be wich cooler to get.My first choice would be Noctua nh-D15.Is an AIO better than that one?My 2nd point is the psu.I have a Corsair RM650x and for cpu i had just the 8 pin and not the +4 one.For overclocking do i have to change my PSU?
> 
> I tryed some OC,didn't succeded to get more than 2400 stable for ram and 3.8Ghz on cpu.
> My settings are:
> CPU core voltage 1.33125(affraid to put cpu on high voltage as i do not to have a short life but willing to listen to advices, i am just a beginner in oc)
> VDDSOC voltage override 1.20
> DRAM voltage 1.35.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Then this happened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I agree with your point on moving air out of the case. However, where we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. *An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer.* If you live in a cold climate I agree with you, but fact is id never be able to keep my processor under 60C without my aio water cooling setup. I know people praise some of the Noctua brand air coolers but honestly water is where its at for consistency. It is a fact for me in NJ tested over many years. Some people dont have the luxury of cold ac in the home all the time and it vastly affects overclocks during the summer.
> 
> 4 GHZ is a pipe dream for me on an air cooler, with this h100i v2 I could stay at 4 ghz if I wanted to, but I decided not to 24/7 due to the voltage, im happy at 3965 1.38 voltage with no LLC, this 8 core is going to chug away at games for years to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Challenge Accepted
Click to expand...

So, I turned on the baseboard heaters, and turned up the voltage until I got out of my comfort zone...which was 1.425V, with overshoot being above 1.50V. I couldn't pass IBT AVX Max at 3.875GHz. I settled on 1.400V @ 3.85GHz for this test.

Initially I was going to get it 30° in my apartment and do my testing, but in the interest of not wasting power (or sweating my balls off), I did my testing with an ambient of about 25°C (~23.5°C closer to the floor). If you want to correct for summer temps in places with no AC then go ahead and add 10°C to the ambient/load temps. The delta should be the same.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pic of system to get an idea of airflow / distance to heater:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heater = ON


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Case temp near CPU air intake during run:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*BIOS 0604 Settings:*

- CPU: 3850MHz (154 FID / 8 DID) @ 1.400V (Offset + 0.2125V)
- LLC: Level 1 VCore, Level 1 VSoC
- RAM: 2400MHz 12-12-12-32 @ 1.25V, SoC @ 0.93V
- Everything else: Auto

System draw @ idle: ~95W

*IBT AVX: 13 runs @ 12587MB,* ~1 hour

- Speed: 180.5 GFlops
- Total system draw: 305W peak
- Ambient: ~24°C
- CPU: 71.4°C, VRM: 63°C, Chokes: 84°C

Didn't get that error this time which is nice I guess.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Choke Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Power Draw:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Idle Draw:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










So...if you plan to run IBT AVX on maximum @ 1.4V and pump out >180 GFlops (210W above idle) in the summer time, and you're okay with, say, 80°C CPU temps, then I say an Evo is enough. Again, I don't disagree that an AIO or custom loop wouldn't give you lower temps or that lower temps aren't a good thing. But do you _need_ to spend another $100+? That's a personal choice. I'm just providing some real world data.

I also started up [email protected] to provide some data on a more realistic scenario. Heater's still on right now and I'm seeing over 24°C where I measured before on the side of the case.

*[email protected],* ongoing

- CPU Usage: 78 - 89%
- Total system draw: 225W
- Ambient: ~24°C
- CPU: 62.0°C, VRM: 47°C, Chokes: 62°C



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Power Draw:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Aaand I went ahead and paused the folding to get a couple Cinebench 15 numbers just 'cuz.

*Cinebench 15*

- Performance Bias in BIOS: Auto
- Single Thread: 156
- Multi Thread: 1702



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Single Thread:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Multi Thread:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










So to summarize:

Is a 212 Evo sufficient for an 8-core Ryzen @ 1.4V during IBT in the summer? Yes.
Is it sufficient for even higher voltage in a more realistic scenario? Yes.
Is water cooling better than air cooling? Yes.
Are lower temps better for your CPU? Yes.
Is a 212 Evo sufficient for "extreme" overclocking? Probably not...but I wouldn't recommend it for that case anyway.
Does bardacuda have dust bunnies under his desk? Yes.

EDIT: Forgot to set folding power to "full" for that test. Took another pic with it on full, but the heater is off now so ambients are a little lower (maybe 1°C). It doesn't seem to be stressing the CPU any harder anyway though.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT2: Found a better work unit. Measuring 23.5°C on the side of the case at the moment.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Braver69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I'm technically on water I mean it's considered an AIO but its expandable and uses an apogee XL waterblock , I have a swiftech h320 x2 cooler im really happy that's what I picked to start with as I've never had watercooling before this. I've always ran air, I had a thermaltake Frio on my other rig before this one. I plan on doing a custom loop when I get all the fittings and what not.


AIO coolers work pretty well and are usually as good if not a bit better then the best air coolers. Custom water cooling makes the biggest difference but its a massive increase in cost so not the best bang for the buck. I have ran air, phase change cooling, AIO and now custom water cooling and they all have their pros and cons. I like the custom water cooling just cause it's easy to add or modify and it's pretty darn quiet which is something I desire with my rig these days. My 1700x is my current rig and I found 3.9 to be the limit for me so far despite being able to cool the chip easily, just not willing to pour more voltage at it.


----------



## Leadbelly

As far as price vs performance, there is no equal to the 212 Evo for $30.00. If one wants to push there cpu to were no man has gone before then water is better, but more costly. I would rather have a gtx 1080 ti, and the savings helps me do that. Each to there own, what ever floats your boat.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> This gets tricky. You have focused airfow into the case with those vent ports. In that instance, you are directly cooling the components so they will cool the best with *cool* outside air blowing on them. That's also why radiators work better as intakes - cool outside air. That test you refer to was posted on Youtube and he tested every permutation. The one aaveat he found was the *type* of colling used by the GPU had in impact. Whether it was open airflow or directed (pulled out of the case through the GPU cooling fins). I think the latter had slightly higher temps when the water radiator was set to intake.
> 
> If you have to rely on passive cooling of internal components, I think exhaust config is marginally better (I would need to dig up references). Otherwise, getting cool air directly to components is better. I still prefer the rear fan to be an exhaust (I currently run air cooling and want the heat from that moved out and not randomly dispersed.), otherwise I have a lot of fans pointing inward. I'm going to see if vent shrouds like you are using are available aftermarket. They should be and would be a great addition...


agreed, but spot cooling IMO has better returns on effort than "wind tunnel" we got into years ago - that just doesn't work right.
the vent shrouds are NOT available commercially; the (albeit a bit crappy (walls are too thin, hard to actually print)) 3d models for 3d printers are on thingiverse :

120MM fan size
140MM fan size (55mm mouth)
140MM fan size (40mm mouth)

if you DO print these (or get them printed) PLEASE edit the models to thicken all the walls - or they will fall apart 90% of the time. I haven't finished my redesign.

@gupsterg and I guess @Mikesamuel112
I know this isn't the right thread (ryzen DB) but here is my infos (joining the 4ghz official club) :
CPU-Z
chip info :


Voltage : 1.1875 base +20625 offset LLC 3 (HWiNFO64 shows a range of 1.375-1.386)

Pstate0 Overclock

TEMPs during 2 hours of OCCT :

VRM - 68C
CPU - 62.5C
Ambient - 21.1C


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Is tough to run 3200mhz cas 14 on R7 1700? I asked this question because I just finished my build and it posted just find. I tried both loading xmp setting and manual (3200, 14/14/14/32) and it will boot cycle a couple times before it posts. When it finally does, ram settings are still present but i'm not sure if it's running at that speed (windows not yet installed). Nothing else was changed, just the ram settings.

R7 1700
X370 Taichi
G.skill 3200mhz c14 2x8gb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Is tough to run 3200mhz cas 14 on R7 1700? I asked this question because I just finished my build and it posted just find. I tried both loading xmp setting and manual (3200, 14/14/14/32) and it will boot cycle a couple times before it posts. When it finally does, ram settings are still present but i'm not sure if it's running at that speed (windows not yet installed). Nothing else was changed, just the ram settings.
> 
> R7 1700
> X370 Taichi
> G.skill 3200mhz c14 2x8gb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ryzen likes baby steps. 2933 first 3200 second no crazy boot loop.

I would run 2933 for os install not 3200. Not all chips are stable 3200.


----------



## bardacuda

Oops I just realized I hadn't set folding power to "full" in my test so I will go back and update that.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Is tough to run 3200mhz cas 14 on R7 1700? I asked this question because I just finished my build and it posted just find. I tried both loading xmp setting and manual (3200, 14/14/14/32) and it will boot cycle a couple times before it posts. When it finally does, ram settings are still present but i'm not sure if it's running at that speed (windows not yet installed). Nothing else was changed, just the ram settings.
> 
> R7 1700
> X370 Taichi
> G.skill 3200mhz c14 2x8gb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen likes baby steps. 2933 first 3200 second no crazy boot loop.
> 
> I would run 2933 for os install not 3200. Not all chips are stable 3200.
Click to expand...

Thank you I will try that. I really hope this dog can do 3200 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Thank you I will try that. I really hope this dog can do 3200 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most ref clock boards can either straight up or with cheating and ref clock.

Mainstream boards appear to struggle in real stability [email protected] 3200 on same chip. Have not pinned down the issue yet.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Thank you I will try that. I really hope this dog can do 3200 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Most ref clock boards can either straight up or with cheating and ref clock.
> 
> Mainstream boards appear to struggle in real stability [email protected] 3200 on same chip. Have not pinned down the issue yet.
Click to expand...

If i do bclk overclock, will it affect my m.2 nvme? I believe if you go over 102 on bclk you end up running x8 on your pci-e?

I cant wait to tinker with it. i spent a few days doing my custom loop and i just finished leak testing it and posted it real quick and tried that 3200 mhz memory but today is family day now. Hopefully i can get windows running tonight!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chew*

Yes if m2...avoid for now.

I have one to test now but have not tested yet....


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Currently doing my first atempt at overclocking this 1700x, 3.9 @1.4v was a no go (crashed after 10 min blend test in prime). Currently up to 1 hour of 3.8 @1.4v, but I'm not sure if I should crank it back up and increase the voltage or keep it at 3.8 and just lower the voltage. What do you guys think?
> 
> temps are as follows:


LLC and over current enabled?

While the black screen is often a symptom of lack of voltage, it can also be lack of current. Try 110% current to core.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> LLC and over current enabled?
> 
> While the black screen is often a symptom of lack of voltage, it can also be lack of current. Try 110% current to core.


Not really sure, I don't do much OC at all so I was just following whatever I found on youtube. As for the actual settings of that run I just put CPU core voltage at 1.4v and multiplier to 39. That gave me errors in thread 13 and 15 in my blend test.

The last couple of hours I have been toying around with voltages at 3.8ghz, lowering it in increments of .025v each time. 1.3v eventually gave me a black screen and restart after about 15min of blend test, but 1.3125v is holding steady at the moment. I'll probably do another attempt at trying 3.9ghz at one point, but I would prefer to not go to much above 1.4v even though I have an excessive amount of radiator surface area.

Also, in regards to the current. Would you happen to know what that would be named on the Crosshair VI?


----------



## alucardis666

Great news for AMD users

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-adds-new-radeon-pro-duo-with-two-polaris-10-gpus.html

^^^ Guess that's their answer to the TXp?

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-to-post-faster-with-new-agesa-1-4a-microcode.html

^^^ This is *GREAT* news!


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Not really sure, I don't do much OC at all so I was just following whatever I found on youtube. As for the actual settings of that run I just put CPU core voltage at 1.4v and multiplier to 39. That gave me errors in thread 13 and 15 in my blend test.
> 
> The last couple of hours I have been toying around with voltages at 3.8ghz, lowering it in increments of .025v each time. 1.3v eventually gave me a black screen and restart after about 15min of blend test, but 1.3125v is holding steady at the moment. I'll probably do another attempt at trying 3.9ghz at one point, but I would prefer to not go to much above 1.4v even though I have an excessive amount of radiator surface area.
> 
> Also, in regards to the current. Would you happen to know what that would be named on the Crosshair VI?


Here is basics of overclocking

There are 2 overclock on a system, cpu overclock and memory overclock

All DDR4 memory is default 2133, anything higher is a overclock. This link will kind of explain the cpu to memory interface, known has HyperTransport or formerly known as front side bus. Not going to talk about this much at this point in time but your mobo is capable of further overclock of memory past 3200.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport

The second type of overclock is CPU, which you have discovered. Kind of strait forward.

There are many voltages at play but the primary ones you will deal with are VDDCR CPU which is the voltage applied to the CPU core itself. VDDCR SOC which is the voltage applied to the HyperTransport (memory interface). DRAM voltage which is the voltage applied to the memory sticks.

You can think of voltage has a measure of strength, you can bench 250 lbs. You can consider current a measure of endurance/energy, how many times can you push that 250 lbs. While voltage may get you the strength to bench that 250 lbs it's current that will give you the endurance/energy to do it 50 times. That is what you can consider stability.

I am no computer engineer but LLC or load line calibration helps your system maintain the voltages, minimizing voltage sags, it essentially applies feedback so when voltage starts to sag it gets reinforced. You can apply LLC to VDDCR CPU and VDDCR SOC independently

If I am not mistaken your board should have setting for 110%, 120%,130% and 140% current. This is basically allowing the system to supply extra current to either the CPU or SOC independently. What may be happening to you is while running your stability test your cpu is slowly being starved of power (current) until finally it crashes, could only do 10 250 lb benches.

You will find your LLC and Current setting in Digi+ VRM in the bios or the asus software suite (page 14 in this manual http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/E12653_ROG_ROG_STRIX_Z200_Series_SW_EM_WEB_20170419.pdf?_ga=2.107147201.2129125128.1493090286-758849867.1492046690)

I made a post in this thread about properly conditioning the cpu, you may find it useful

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/340


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Here is basics of overclocking
> 
> There are 2 overclock on a system, cpu overclock and memory overclock
> 
> All DDR4 memory is default 2133, anything higher is a overclock. This link will kind of explain the cpu to memory interface, known has HyperTransport or formerly known as front side bus. Not going to talk about this much at this point in time but your mobo is capable of further overclock of memory past 3200.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport
> 
> The second type of overclock is CPU, which you have discovered. Kind of strait forward.
> 
> There are many voltages at play but the primary ones you will deal with are VDDCR CPU which is the voltage applied to the CPU core itself. VDDCR SOC which is the voltage applied to the HyperTransport (memory interface). DRAM voltage which is the voltage applied to the memory sticks.
> 
> You can think of voltage has a measure of strength, you can bench 250 lbs. You can consider current a measure of endurance/energy, how many times can you push that 250 lbs. While voltage may get you the strength to bench that 250 lbs it's current that will give you the endurance/energy to do it 50 times. That is what you can consider stability.
> 
> I am no computer engineer but LLC or load line calibration helps your system maintain the voltages, minimizing voltage sags, it essentially applies feedback so when voltage starts to sag it gets reinforced. You can apply LLC to VDDCR CPU and VDDCR SOC independently
> 
> If I am not mistaken your board should have setting for 110%, 120%,130% and 140% current. This is basically allowing the system to supply extra current to either the CPU or SOC independently. What may be happening to you is while running your stability test your cpu is slowly being starved of power (current) until finally it crashes, could only do 10 250 lb benches.
> 
> You will find your LLC and Current setting in Digi+ VRM in the bios or the asus software suite (page 14 in this manual http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/E12653_ROG_ROG_STRIX_Z200_Series_SW_EM_WEB_20170419.pdf?_ga=2.107147201.2129125128.1493090286-758849867.1492046690)
> 
> I made a post in this thread about properly conditioning the cpu, you may find it useful
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/340


Haven't had much luck getting people to give me the basics, although I did read up on DDR4 OC at an earlier stage. This though was a slight bit to basic (Thats probably a good thing since you don't know how much of the basics I have a grasp on yet), I prefer to operate with terms that I'm familiar with like amperage (current), voltage, wattage, ohm (resistance)... and so on.

When I did OC my memory (currently running at stock again to eliminate that as a source of failure when I'm fine tuning CPU clock) I also changed the SOC voltage to 1.15v since that apparently helps somewhat with stability, then ramping it up to 1.35v simply because I know it can handle it. The trouble is that I'm on a Crucial kit so the best I have been able to get is 2666mhz with fairly loose timings.

I'll take a look at increasing the current on those specific points that you mentioned, I was just a bit set back by the amount of settings in the UEFI since I have mostly just done GPU OC before (which is all software and fairly limited in what you can do).


----------



## bardacuda

Did you try Microsoft technical support chat?


----------



## gupsterg

@Rainmaker91

No need to use LLC.

See posts of The Stilt and [email protected] within section *LLC settings on C6H* in OP of my Ryzen thread in sig.

No need to change CPU current capability for us "usual" OC'ers, see [email protected] post here.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I was able to reach 2933mhz memory by memory training (booting to windows then restarting to raise the memory speed by 1 notch). Started at 2133 15-15-15-35 up until 2933 but it wont post with 3200.

X370 taichi
1700 (3.6 @ 1.25v)
Dramv 1.35
Llc level 2
Socllc level 2

What soc voltage should I set it to? Will it help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I was able to reach 2933mhz memory by memory training (booting to windows then restarting to raise the memory speed by 1 notch). Started at 2133 15-15-15-35 up until 2933 but it wont post with 3200.
> 
> X370 taichi
> 1700 (3.6 @ 1.25v)
> Dramv 1.35
> Llc level 2
> Socllc level 2
> 
> What soc voltage should I set it to? Will it help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Good work, most people try for it all at once and bomb.
Soc can go up to ~1.2 . try small steps again.
And.. loosened timings? Ryzen probalby showing you at 16-15-15-35 would be my guess. (it hates odd numbers for cas most of the time...)


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I was able to reach 2933mhz memory by memory training (booting to windows then restarting to raise the memory speed by 1 notch). Started at 2133 15-15-15-35 up until 2933 but it wont post with 3200.
> 
> X370 taichi
> 1700 (3.6 @ 1.25v)
> Dramv 1.35
> Llc level 2
> Socllc level 2
> 
> What soc voltage should I set it to? Will it help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, most people try for it all at once and bomb.
> Soc can go up to ~1.2 . try small steps again.
> And.. loosened timings? Ryzen probalby showing you at 16-15-15-35 would be my guess. (it hates odd numbers for cas most of the time...)
Click to expand...

Thanks. You're right, even though I had it set at 15-15-15-35 it started giving me 16-15-15-35 around 2666 mhz. I think the problem was because I set the dram speed and timings manually, but left the XMP setting to "auto" you think that might have to do with anything? Will changing soc voltage or upping the dram voltage help?

Btw my memory is gskill 3200mhz cas14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> If DRAM Ratio is 2666 or higher TCL will be rounded to nearest even higher number (i.e. TCL=15 → 16)


Currently this is "AMD code thing".


----------



## yendor

Soc voltage first, leaving the docp setting probably did nothing but save you from remembering to increase ram voltage to 1.35.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Soc voltage first, leaving the docp setting probably did nothing but save you from remembering to increase ram voltage to 1.35.


My Ram will not go over 2133 without DOCP, so it must be doing something we don't know about?

Thanks to advice here, now got AIO sucking cool air IN and temps much better - for GPU as well.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Rainmaker91
> 
> No need to use LLC.
> 
> See posts of The Stilt and [email protected] within section *LLC settings on C6H* in OP of my Ryzen thread in sig.
> 
> No need to change CPU current capability for us "usual" OC'ers, see [email protected] post here.


lol, except his rig is shutting down on heavy workloads.


----------



## rt123

That's because you are not stable or running too hot. Not due to LLC.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> lol, except his rig is shutting down on heavy workloads.


That would be during one attempt of running at 3.9Ghz with 1.4v, it's fine otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's because you are not stable or running too hot. Not due to LLC.


^This. While I would love to reach 3.9Ghz I was simply not able to at 1.4v (in my second try I got errors reported back in Prime95), so I'm currently set at a fairly stable 3.8Ghz @1.31v after 5hours of Prime95 blend test without any errors reported.


----------



## Gigabytes

There is a reason you are not stable at 3.9. I doubt it's your core voltage setting, voltage sags maybe (LLC) or current starvation. Honestly XFR will boost single core to 3.8 with cpu set to auto, setting all cores to 3.8 is not much of a stretch.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> There is a reason you are not stable at 3.9. I doubt it's your core voltage setting, voltage sags maybe (LLC) or current starvation. Honestly XFR will boost single core to 3.8 with cpu set to auto, setting all cores to 3.8 is not much of a stretch.


I know, but I'm also running at a significantly lower voltage than what XFR sets when boosting. What I see when running 100% stock is ranging from 3.8v-1.42v. While I'm not sure how accurate those readings are I do prefer limiting it a slight bit if at all possible, so for now I'm at least running at 3.8 without any issues. I'll give 3.9Ghz another try later on and increase the current as well as voltage to see where I need to get at.


----------



## weebeast

Can anyone try to run AIDA stability test and then open multiple site's? My pc will freeze for 5-10 seconds and then continue to work again but i am not sure if that is normal


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Can anyone try to run AIDA stability test and then open multiple site's? My pc will freeze for 5-10 seconds and then continue to work again but i am not sure if that is normal


That is a Common issue. Do you by Chance use a Samsung nvme SSD?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Can anyone try to run AIDA stability test and then open multiple site's? My pc will freeze for 5-10 seconds and then continue to work again but i am not sure if that is normal


Known issue.

I'm going to guess you've got an nvme ssd?

You need to set the power down time to a much larger value.

I'm at work at minute so can't link.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> That is a Common issue. Do you by Chance use a Samsung nvme SSD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Known issue.
> 
> I'm going to guess you've got an nvme ssd?
> 
> You need to set the power down time to a much larger value.
> 
> I'm at work at minute so can't link.


Thanks! I was scared that my CPU or Motherboard is malfunctioning. Indeed i got a samsung 960 nvme SSD and an intel P600 nvme ssd.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> lol, except his rig is shutting down on heavy workloads.


Do you have oscilloscope?

Do you have the experience The Stilt or [email protected] has?

A DMM will not show the high speed voltage under/overshoots. 2 people with vast experience and apparatus that "we" may not have, have explained it is the voltage point that is wrong. I think I will take their word for it.

This is simplified version with graphics of LL effect in action. This is an old article but relevant still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I know, but I'm also running at a significantly lower voltage than what XFR sets when boosting. What I see when running 100% stock is ranging from 3.8v-1.42v. While I'm not sure how accurate those readings are I do prefer limiting it a slight bit if at all possible, so for now I'm at least running at 3.8 without any issues. I'll give 3.9Ghz another try later on and increase the current as well as voltage to see where I need to get at.


You have C6H, it has ProbeIt points for measuring VCORE. Get a reasonable DMM, check VCORE with LLC and without for same offset you will see it increases it. Here is a post where I was comparing readings.

LLC IMO gives you perception you are using lower offset and as said before the voltage under/overshoots you will not see in SW/DMM. There are plenty of posts about on various platforms where someone says "yeah I get a little higher temps with LLC xyz, but I'm cool with that as I need less voltage". The temp increase is due to higher vcore, is down do overshoots they are not aware of.

It is your choice what you use. I was only wishing to share info on aspect of LLC







.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Can someone tell me how to get the duct things in this image?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I forgot to add in my previous post about my temps with and without my windows open.
My push fans on my radiator are about 6 inches from my front window. They literally just grab outside cool air. Its around 65-68F in Indiana right now so my numbers are a tad skewed. Its nice to open my windows and see overwatch around 34c-38c.

Also, I'm curious if anyone has notice any _significant_ differences between the power plans. My testing doesn't show much...if any.
The only big difference I can see is the 90%-100% rather than the straight 100%.
I'd like it to stay on the Ryzen plan but haven't really seen that it makes any real difference. Basically, is there a reason NOT to have it on performance?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get the duct things in this image?


the vent shrouds are NOT available commercially; the (albeit a bit crappy (walls are too thin, hard to actually print)) 3d models for 3d printers are on thingiverse :

120MM fan size
140MM fan size (55mm mouth)
140MM fan size (40mm mouth)

if you DO print these (or get them printed) PLEASE edit the models to thicken all the walls - or they will fall apart 90% of the time. and DO NOT (if you can help it) have them printed in PLA. (PETG please)
I haven't finished my redesign. as you can see the top one is split - it was too long and i had to cut it around cables (and due to the models and PLA it was thin and unproperly fused)

if you can wait another day or two, I can supply better models with proper thickness.


----------



## Nighthog

For lolz, seems I need more voltage for proper stability in stress tests. Passed 8of10 on 'high' then fail.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Damn it I had a feeling they were 3D printed. You've got a great idea there.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Damn it I had a feeling they were 3D printed. You've got a great idea there.


not my idea to make them - there are quite a few decent 3d printing services where you can end up with these for around $15-20 USD.
but these models are less than stellar.
which is why I am working on a reworking the models, will cost more to print, but will be better.

but on my board at my volts (1.375) - dropped VRMs by at LEAST 10C.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Rainmaker91
> 
> No need to use LLC.
> 
> See posts of The Stilt and [email protected] within section *LLC settings on C6H* in OP of my Ryzen thread in sig.
> 
> No need to change CPU current capability for us "usual" OC'ers, see [email protected] post here.


There is a reason to use LLC, it just may not be needed in this instance. With that said, if 1.4v is the highest vcore this member is willing to use on a 24/7 basis, the only way to gain stability with that setting would likely be LLC (provided the stability issues are vcore related). I'm considerably more aggressive with the use of LLC than many of the members in the C6H thread but I'm willing to deal with the consequences should it go south (though I believe the likelihood of this happening prior to an upgrade in the next couple years to be relatively insignificant). Assuming the risks of increasing LLC is a decision we have to make.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There is a reason to use LLC, it just may not be needed in this instance. With that said, if 1.4v is the highest vcore this member is willing to use on a 24/7 basis, the only way to gain stability with that setting would likely be LLC (provided the stability issues are vcore related). I'm considerably more aggressive with the use of LLC than many of the members in the C6H thread but I'm willing to deal with the consequences should it go south (though I believe the likelihood of this happening prior to an upgrade in the next couple years to be relatively insignificant). Assuming the risks of increasing LLC is a decision we have to make.


Quote:


> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set.


So SW/DMM is not going to give the member the current or average reads of voltage correctly. So if his limit is 1.4V over the course of time his voltage is going to be higher than what he wishes / thinks is set, etc. So I think the argument for using LLC falls flat there?

I never said it will be detrimental. I never said he has to do as I say. I shared my opinion and provided information for him to view to make an informed decision.

Leakage also plays a part in how LL will behave.
Quote:


> The main difference between the different Ryzen 7-series SKUs (aside of the clocks) is the leakage. The 1700 SKUs have low leakage characteristics, while both 1700X & 1800X are high(er) leaking silicon. Because of that 1700 requires even less load-line biasing than the other two (due the currents being lower).


So a higher leakage CPU will have a greater LL effect. The overshoot from loaded to idle will be greater as well. How much? I have no idea. Hopefully we will get some information from experienced good source.

Again only to provide information.

I shall now not post. The member had in a previous post stated he found no OC guide, so I was going to share stuff and help out, but I see no need now.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

On my 1700, even with Extreme LLC on my Gigabyte K7 I *never* overshoot on Vcore (CPU's Sensor, not MB's). Actually, it seems like the only overshoot that happens is on the MB's Vcore reading. Also the differences between the two are almost 0.06v.

I did a writeup about this on

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6700ux/ryzen_vcore_svi2_tfn_and_llc_also_a_question/
 but I didn't get the response I was looking for (aka I got no response).

Clearly I don't understand how droop and LLC work.

If I set "1.4v" in the BIOS, I can't seem to get "1.4v" under load into the CPU no matter the LLC.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So SW/DMM is not going to give the member the current or average reads of voltage correctly. So if his limit is 1.4V over the course of time his voltage is going to be higher than what he wishes / thinks is set, etc. So I think the argument for using LLC falls flat there?
> 
> I never said it will be detrimental. I never said he has to do as I say. I shared my opinion and provided information for him to view to make an informed decision.
> 
> Leakage also plays a part in how LL will behave.
> So a higher leakage CPU will have a greater LL effect. The overshoot from loaded to idle will be greater as well. How much? I have no idea. Hopefully we will get some information from experienced good source.
> 
> Again only to provide information.
> 
> *I shall now not post. The member had in a previous post stated he found no OC guide, so I was going to share stuff and help out, but I see no need now*.


Where did this come from? Nobody is saying you shouldn't provide feedback, that is what we're all doing. I was pointing out there is a use for LLC, whether it is used (or necessary in this instance), is another story.


----------



## bios_R_us

Not sure if this has been mentioned or anyone else noticed this, but it's something annoying I've noticed with the latest CPU-Z update meant for Ryzen CPUs. It would seem that the new benchmark version favors Intel CPUs and has put them above Ryzen CPUs in conditions in which they were the other way around.

Here's what I mean: my R7 1700 @3950 vs i7 6700K with versions 1.78 and 1.79


7700K was removed from the reference but single threaded performance was just a bit shy of my 1700 at 3950 before, not I'm under the 7600K at the same settings.

Weird?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> On my 1700, even with Extreme LLC on my Gigabyte K7 I *never* overshoot on Vcore (CPU's Sensor, not MB's). Actually, it seems like the only overshoot that happens is on the MB's Vcore reading. Also the differences between the two are almost 0.06v.
> 
> I did a writeup about this on
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6700ux/ryzen_vcore_svi2_tfn_and_llc_also_a_question/
> but I didn't get the response I was looking for (aka I got no response).
> 
> Clearly I don't understand how droop and LLC work.


Like Gup posted above, the overshoot happens in microseconds so the software doesnt read it (hence the mention of Raja's results with an oscope).


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Then I guess it's probably wise to drop down to Medium LLC like I've been suspecting.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There is a reason to use LLC, it just may not be needed in this instance. With that said, if 1.4v is the highest vcore this member is willing to use on a 24/7 basis, the only way to gain stability with that setting would likely be LLC (provided the stability issues are vcore related). I'm considerably more aggressive with the use of LLC than many of the members in the C6H thread but I'm willing to deal with the consequences should it go south (though I believe the likelihood of this happening prior to an upgrade in the next couple years to be relatively insignificant). Assuming the risks of increasing LLC is a decision we have to make.


I don't see the risk of LLC. The board will use it automatically to some extent anyway. I would rather run a lower voltage with a high LLC than a higher voltage without it as LLC is just a response curve to respond to v-drop...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Where did this come from? Nobody is saying you shouldn't provide feedback, that is what we're all doing. I was pointing out there is a use for LLC, whether it is used (or necessary in this instance), is another story.


This has come from that I'm not going to keep going on repeating / explaining information which is there to be read. I'll just be creating post after post of explaining the same thing over and over again.

At one point a member just has to choose not to keep saying I do x because of x, I think this is AOK and x is not, I do x stability testing because of x, etc, etc ....

I mean to not offend you and I do not feel upset anyway from any other member on this discussion. I'm just choosing not to post on the matter anymore







.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Cpu is sub 0 and my goals atm are working with and around imc coldbug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sane im friends with the monster thats under my bed, get along with voices inside of my head.


If you find something let me know. I did all my first round at 2933 cause I didn't want a fight. It was really smooth though at that speed no CB/CBB always rebooted without a hitch.
I think I found the 1600x you were looking for









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Where did this come from? Nobody is saying you shouldn't provide feedback, that is what we're all doing. I was pointing out there is a use for LLC, whether it is used (or necessary in this instance), is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> This has come from that I'm not going to keep going on repeating / explaining information which is there to be read. I'll just be creating post after post of explaining the same thing over and over again.
> 
> At one point a member just has to choose not to keep saying I do x because of x, I think this is AOK and x is not, I do x stability testing because of x, etc, etc ....
> 
> I mean to not offend you and I do not feel upset anyway from any other member on this discussion. I'm just choosing not to post on the matter anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I appreciate all the time and effort you've been putting in here Gups, It's not easy balancing work life and your hobbies at times and I know you've put countless hours into Ryzen and it's only 2 months old.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think I found the 1600x you were looking for


Mighty fine 1600X you got from shares I've seen







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I appreciate all the time and effort you've been putting in here Gups, It's not easy balancing work life and your hobbies at times and I know you've put countless hours into Ryzen and it's only 2 months old.


No problem mate







, just a little fish in the big pond







. Plenty of shares from yourself and others that have helped me and others







.


----------



## spyui

what are you guys cinebench score for 4 ghz R7 1700 ? I got 1708 in cinebench with 4.0 ghz 1700 , 2666mhz Ram . Isn't it too low for my cpu speed ?


----------



## Zatarra09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned or anyone else noticed this, but it's something annoying I've noticed with the latest CPU-Z update meant for Ryzen CPUs. It would seem that the new benchmark version favors Intel CPUs and has put them above Ryzen CPUs in conditions in which they were the other way around.
> 
> Here's what I mean: my R7 1700 @3950 vs i7 6700K with versions 1.78 and 1.79
> 
> 
> 7700K was removed from the reference but single threaded performance was just a bit shy of my 1700 at 3950 before, not I'm under the 7600K at the same settings.
> 
> Weird?


I noticed the same thing, a much lower score and a change to _what_ CPU-z compares Ryzen to.

Seems a bit weird to me- I'm not generally a tinfoil hat wearer... but this is fishy.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> what are you guys cinebench score for 4 ghz R7 1700 ? I got 1708 in cinebench with 4.0 ghz 1700 , 2666mhz Ram . Isn't it too low for my cpu speed ?


Seems like it, you should be in the 1750+ range even with 2666 ram I would think. Low performance like that could mean you need a bump in core voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarra09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned or anyone else noticed this, but it's something annoying I've noticed with the latest CPU-Z update meant for Ryzen CPUs. It would seem that the new benchmark version favors Intel CPUs and has put them above Ryzen CPUs in conditions in which they were the other way around.
> 
> Here's what I mean: my R7 1700 @3950 vs i7 6700K with versions 1.78 and 1.79
> 
> 
> 7700K was removed from the reference but single threaded performance was just a bit shy of my 1700 at 3950 before, not I'm under the 7600K at the same settings.
> 
> Weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing, a much lower score and a change to _what_ CPU-z compares Ryzen to.
> 
> Seems a bit weird to me- I'm not generally a tinfoil hat wearer... but this is fishy.
Click to expand...

I would say that the latest revision of CPUz has some refinements for Ryzen after more data collected that's all and your CPU should be a bit slower than a 7600K


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I don't see the risk of LLC. The board will use it automatically to some extent anyway. I would rather run a lower voltage with a high LLC than a higher voltage without it as LLC is just a response curve to respond to v-drop...


The risk is just as Gupsterg repeatedly stated: you have to be aware of what happens and what kind of overshoot you are dealing with and that it adds additional strain to the involved hardware. I personally don't mind some calculated overshoot as long as it stays in those areas that the chip would reach on stock when single core boosting. For example my 1800X reports ~1.5V core when single core XFR boosting to 4.1GHz.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Seems like it, you should be in the 1750+ range even with 2666 ram I would think. Low performance like that could mean you need a bump in core voltage
> I would say that the latest revision of CPUz has some refinements for Ryzen after more data collected that's all and your CPU should be a bit slower than a 7600K


I stress test with Intel Burn Test maximum setting and passed 10 rounds without crashing so i don't think voltage is culprit here. My vcore is already at 1.44v LLC3.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> what are you guys cinebench score for 4 ghz R7 1700 ? I got 1708 in cinebench with 4.0 ghz 1700 , 2666mhz Ram . Isn't it too low for my cpu speed ?


The 4ghz results in the run below were prior to memory tweaks that were used during the top score of my results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/TDhL5d


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> what are you guys cinebench score for 4 ghz R7 1700 ? I got 1708 in cinebench with 4.0 ghz 1700 , 2666mhz Ram . Isn't it too low for my cpu speed ?


Seems a bit low compared to scores I've seen. Also depends on what you might have running in the back ground... and if others have messed with the process priority or not. I've seen a few people that run the benchmark in real time... it can give higher scores depending.

Beyond that I see scores vary a lot. My highest score so far came off my Titanium... and that came out higher than the other two boards I've tested. I only run @ 3.9.. every time I decide I am going to start doing 4.0 testing... I wander off and do other things.


----------



## Zatarra09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Seems like it, you should be in the 1750+ range even with 2666 ram I would think. Low performance like that could mean you need a bump in core voltage
> I would say that the latest revision of CPUz has some refinements for Ryzen after more data collected that's all and your CPU should be a bit slower than a 7600K


No no, wayyyyy off the mark. Notice the severe drop in the score between versions 1.78 and 1.79

If my cinebench scores were THAT far behind a 7700 id agree with cpu-z 1.79, but no its definitely off.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Great news for AMD users
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-adds-new-radeon-pro-duo-with-two-polaris-10-gpus.html
> 
> ^^^ Guess that's their answer to the TXp?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-to-post-faster-with-new-agesa-1-4a-microcode.html
> 
> ^^^ This is *GREAT* news!


All the new MSI bios are running the Agesa 1.0.0.4a code, has there since been a revision we should be expecting soon?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Seems like it, you should be in the 1750+ range even with 2666 ram I would think. Low performance like that could mean you need a bump in core voltage
> I would say that the latest revision of CPUz has some refinements for Ryzen after more data collected that's all and your CPU should be a bit slower than a 7600K


So they've refined it into being slower than the 7600K?  my point was that at those speeds it scored better than the 7700K on the previous version of CPUz and now it's lower than 7600K. So, to launch an update for Ryzen that actually makes it lose performance in front of its main competitor seemed weird to me. Had it been below the 7600/7700K in the previous version as well, I wouldn't have found it fishy.


----------



## bardacuda

But doesn't Ryzen actually have lower IPC than Sky- or Kaby Lake?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But doesn't Ryzen actually have lower IPC than Sky- or Kaby Lake?


depends on the workload. some are within a margin of error.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you find something let me know. I did all my first round at 2933 cause I didn't want a fight. It was really smooth though at that speed no CB/CBB always rebooted without a hitch.
> I think I found the 1600x you were looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate all the time and effort you've been putting in here Gups, It's not easy balancing work life and your hobbies at times and I know you've put countless hours into Ryzen and it's only 2 months old.


1600 non x...

We likey the budget minded stuff


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> depends on the workload. some are within a margin of error.


Is there a specific instruction set you're referring to? Because to my knowledge (and what I thought was obvious) is that Ryzen does not reach the IPC levels of Skylake/Kaby.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> All the new MSI bios are running the Agesa 1.0.0.4a code, has there since been a revision we should be expecting soon?


no, 1.0.0.4a was being used for bios from many vendors when that story was written.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> no, 1.0.0.4a was being used for bios from many vendors when that story was written.


found this to be an interesting thread over on the MSI forums https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284497.50


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But doesn't Ryzen actually have lower IPC than Sky- or Kaby Lake?
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the workload. some are within a margin of error.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> depends on the workload. some are within a margin of error.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a specific instruction set you're referring to? Because to my knowledge (and what I thought was obvious) is that Ryzen does not reach the IPC levels of Skylake/Kaby.
Click to expand...

https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/213734-ryzen-ipc-beating-skylake-in-linux

quick google - but basically; depends on the workload.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> what are you guys cinebench score for 4 ghz R7 1700 ? I got 1708 in cinebench with 4.0 ghz 1700 , 2666mhz Ram . Isn't it too low for my cpu speed ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> The 4ghz results in the run below were prior to memory tweaks that were used during the top score of my results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/TDhL5d
Click to expand...

http://hwbot.org/submission/3522517_gupsterg_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1700_1845_cb

I got several RAM clocks at 3.8GHz spyui in thread in my sig. I can run 3.9GHz 2666MHz if you like?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There is a reason to use LLC, it just may not be needed in this instance. With that said, if 1.4v is the highest vcore this member is willing to use on a 24/7 basis, the only way to gain stability with that setting would likely be LLC (provided the stability issues are vcore related). I'm considerably more aggressive with the use of LLC than many of the members in the C6H thread but I'm willing to deal with the consequences should it go south (though I believe the likelihood of this happening prior to an upgrade in the next couple years to be relatively insignificant). Assuming the risks of increasing LLC is a decision we have to make.


It's not that I refuse to go above 1.4v, it's just that I started out at 1.4v for my 3.9ghz OC. Seeing as most people tend to reach 3.9 around that voltage, that said I have no quarrel increasing it up towards 1.45v though I would prefer to stay at a voltage that would not degrade my CPU over time. I'll be trying to go for 3.9ghz later on when I have time for another round of tweaking and benching, but for now I have found a stable voltage for 3.8GHz which I can always fall back on if I can't reach 3.9 with my chip.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3522517_gupsterg_cinebench___r15_ryzen_7_1700_1845_cb
> 
> I got several RAM clocks at 3.8GHz spyui in thread in my sig. I can run 3.9GHz 2666MHz if you like?


That would be great if you can test with 2666mhz ram. Are you testing on High Power setting or AMD power setting ? I also run 4 x 8gb Trident C16 ram 3200mhz but my mb doesn't post more than 2666 mhz.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/213734-ryzen-ipc-beating-skylake-in-linux
> 
> quick google - but basically; depends on the workload.


This just seems to confirm that IPC of Ryzen is lower than Sky/Kaby in Windows so it makes sense that it would have a lower score in the Windows version of CPU-Z.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> The risk is just as Gupsterg repeatedly stated: you have to be aware of what happens and what kind of overshoot you are dealing with and that it adds additional strain to the involved hardware. I personally don't mind some calculated overshoot as long as it stays in those areas that the chip would reach on stock when single core boosting. For example my 1800X reports ~1.5V core when single core XFR boosting to 4.1GHz.


Ah, so the risk is really when someone who doesn't know what they are doing misuses LLC and ends up over-driving their CPU...I thought someone had a concern about the technology not it's misuse (aka the vehicle vs the nut behind the wheel...)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> That would be great if you can test with 2666mhz ram. Are you testing on High Power setting or AMD power setting ? I also run 4 x 8gb Trident C16 ram 3200mhz but my mb doesn't post more than 2666 mhz.


W7 high power with core parking disabled. W10C balanced with core parking 50%. There is a section in OP with the W7 test case for PP.

Then in thread there is some 3DM FS / TS test case on W10C for PP. CB R15 with the W10C PP profile I use is within "run to run" variance for result for like cpu/ram clock vs W7, like 3 points. So on the basis of 3DM/CB W10C PP I use is deemed "optimal".

Will do same runs I did for CB R15 as 3.8GHz as 3.9GHz with all RAM clocks and with/without PB







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> found this to be an interesting thread over on the MSI forums https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284497.50


I was part of team ROG. One of those roles is forum/ end user support.

First off we had 100% contact with ASUS usa hq.

Secondly...if i responded like some of there mods have....i would have gotten the boot.


----------



## virpz

So, on the latest version of CPU-Z they have decided to sum up CPU voltages.



I see people screaming out loud already...Do not freak out


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Is anyone getting CPU usage on one thread all the time for no reason? I'm getting about 40% usage on one thread all the time. Which is still low for the overall CPU usage, but annoying.
> 
> Under processes it appears to be coming from system interrupts but that doesn't tell me anything.


Have a look at the process list and see if "system interrupts" is using a high amount of CPU at idle (should be less than 1%). Using the application LatencyMon can help you track down what is causing the system interrupts to be running at high levels. It can often be wifi adapters or ACPI.

I am running windows on a macbook pro and on a fresh boot, my system interrupts will pulling high loads on core 0 and run it at 100%. It turns out that it is something up with the apple bootcamp drivers and ACPI that is causing it to behave that way. If I sleep the PC and then wake it up again, The ACPI drivers sort themselves out and the CPU usage goes back to the 2-3% that you would normally expect. There may be a permanent way to resolve the acpi problem but I have not spend too much time looking for it as the "sleep" solution hasnt really started motivating me to go searching.

You may be able to solve a wifi system interrupts problem by enabling Message signaled interrupts on the wifi adapter. If you are using a USB adapter, try it in different ports, either CPU connected or chipset connected


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you find something let me know. I did all my first round at 2933 cause I didn't want a fight. It was really smooth though at that speed no CB/CBB always rebooted without a hitch.
> I think I found the 1600x you were looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate all the time and effort you've been putting in here Gups, It's not easy balancing work life and your hobbies at times and I know you've put countless hours into Ryzen and it's only 2 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 non x...
> 
> We likey the budget minded stuff
Click to expand...

It was only $30 difference and I'm glad I splurged. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/11440#post_26044846
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But doesn't Ryzen actually have lower IPC than Sky- or Kaby Lake?


Yes it is in almost everything when compared one on one.


----------



## TrueForm

This is all my voltage settings I can see. Where do I start? I can only use RyzenMaster to increase vcore at the moment but I have to open it every time I start windows and click apply. Won't apply when I restart.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Known issue.
> 
> I'm going to guess you've got an nvme ssd?
> 
> You need to set the power down time to a much larger value.
> 
> I'm at work at minute so can't link.


Haven't found the specific information in the thread yet. I'm going to attempt installation of a Samsung M.2 NVMe 960 Evo this afternoon. What power down setting are you referring to? Are you just talking about the usual Windows Power Option setting for the Hard drives?


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Haven't found the specific information in the thread yet. I'm going to attempt installation of a Samsung M.2 NVMe 960 Evo this afternoon. What power down setting are you referring to? Are you just talking about the usual Windows Power Option setting for the Hard drives?


Sorry, forgot about this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/11210#post_26042423


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I was part of team ROG. One of those roles is forum/ end user support.
> 
> First off we had 100% contact with ASUS usa hq.
> 
> Secondly...if i responded like some of there mods have....i would have gotten the boot.


Yeh that one mod is particularly aggressive with customers there, I used to work for Lamptron if anyone remembers them. You can be vocal but you have to be respectful of the customer concerns as well.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> This is all my voltage settings I can see. Where do I start? I can only use RyzenMaster to increase vcore at the moment but I have to open it every time I start windows and click apply. Won't apply when I restart.


yea board use off set.
simplified down.
on my B350 I used and changed the first two,
this image shows 1.5vcore (not mine)
so I used a lower positive off set to find my 1.32v that I test atm on 3.8ghz.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> found this to be an interesting thread over on the MSI forums https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284497.50
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of team ROG. One of those roles is forum/ end user support.
> 
> First off we had 100% contact with ASUS usa hq.
> 
> Secondly...if i responded like some of there mods have....i would have gotten the boot.
Click to expand...

I used to do support work for Olivetti years ago. Olivetti was usually a challenge as customers would get the first example of product that entered the country, often before we were even told about the products existence. Even though Olivetti sold email solutions, we didn't have it and there was no internet back then. We would get copies of documentation in Italian with anything in English arriving a month after release. I did get pretty good at reading Italian. I guess that it demonstrates why Olivetti isn't around any more.

In my dealings with MSI in the past, I think that poor MSI management has hung these guys out to dry a bit and the communication between the support forum guys and the engineering guys is not particularly good or well organized. The way the support guys deal with their own challenges does create most of their own problems, but that also speaks to poor management putting these guys in that situation in the first place. Unfortunately, they have developed such a level of "trench thinking" that it doesn't matter what anyone from our side posts, we are all just the "enemy".

I live in Hong Kong and at times, cross cultural communication can be challenging. Maybe the Senior managers in Taiwan find it all too hard dealing with or effectively communicating with the "unruly foreigners" they have working in the support areas who just want to question things all the time rather than just blindly say yes to everything and find it all too hard so they just ignore give them the barest levels of attention??


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> This is all my voltage settings I can see. Where do I start? I can only use RyzenMaster to increase vcore at the moment but I have to open it every time I start windows and click apply. Won't apply when I restart.


Have you access to BIOS? Some boards have UEFI mode and BIOS mode. I don't have a specific board to reference, but if you have the ability to do so that's what I would recommend.









~Ceadder


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh that one mod is particularly aggressive with customers there, I used to work for Lamptron if anyone remembers them. You can be vocal but you have to be respectful of the customer concerns as well.


I concur on that man.

I was on that forum some time ago but don't go there anymore because of these weird mods.. I had a couple of critical questions and they went on me for no reason at all, at that day i never go there anymore.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Sorry, forgot about this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/11210#post_26042423


Thanks a bunch. No wonder I couldn't find it. Wrong thread searched.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I used to do support work for Olivetti years ago. Olivetti was usually a challenge as customers would get the first example of product that entered the country, often before we were even told about the products existence. Even though Olivetti sold email solutions, we didn't have it and there was no internet back then. We would get copies of documentation in Italian with anything in English arriving a month after release. I did get pretty good at reading Italian. I guess that it demonstrates why Olivetti isn't around any more.
> 
> In my dealings with MSI in the past, I think that poor MSI management has hung these guys out to dry a bit and the communication between the support forum guys and the engineering guys is not particularly good or well organized. The way the support guys deal with their own challenges does create most of their own problems, but that also speaks to poor management putting these guys in that situation in the first place. Unfortunately, they have developed such a level of "trench thinking" that it doesn't matter what anyone from our side posts, we are all just the "enemy".
> 
> I live in Hong Kong and at times, cross cultural communication can be challenging. Maybe the Senior managers in Taiwan find it all too hard dealing with or effectively communicating with the "unruly foreigners" they have working in the support areas who just want to question things all the time rather than just blindly say yes to everything and find it all too hard so they just ignore give them the barest levels of attention??


Cultural issues seem to be a MAJOR challenge still to this day with the chinese companies. I left Lamptron for just that reason. When myself and Andy were brought on board back in 08-09 they had little concept of the north american and european markets. They couldn't understand the disgust with the "made in china" label, nor could they also understand our strict safety standards. We would get products that were major fire hazards on initial concept and had to explain why it would be a bad idea to sell this to a consumer. Disregards for safety is something that seems to plague chinese manufacturers. Had an air compressor explode on me one time due to manufacturing defects in the metal from being cheaply made. Frankly I am still surprised they are in business this long.


----------



## Ceadderman

Metal fatigue is real. And dangerous.









~Ceadder


----------



## Yviena

So I'm wondering what cpu voltage are most of you people looking at SVI2 TFN or VDDCR CPU? I got 3.8 running at 1.30v VDDCR but SVI2 shows 1.25v


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Man why are yall giving this poor guy bad advice how unprofessional.
> 
> Alright man Ill help you! Dont bake it in the oven you gotta put hairspray on the pcb like a lot. Then take out side hit with a lighter it will flash the old solder off and allow you to put the new cpu in. When thats done take a propane torch lightly the the bottom of the cpu untill you see the pins heat up. Once that happens press it into the pcb and your set.


I can try soldering the pins individually. Is there a specific pattern they need to be soldered to? Or will it generally work if you have enough flux between the metals.

There also seems to be more pins on the 1700x, can I solder multiple pins into one part of the pcb?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see a lot of talk about soc voltage,I know that is NOT the term used for it in the bios. Are you meaning core voltage or what other setting?.There is no "soc" voltage setting in my bios. I presume soc means socket,but as I said there is no such listing in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Soc is used as a term in 5 boards bios i have tested.
> 
> Technical meaning i honestly do not know...it is a voltage that stabilizes cpu nb (in cpu-z) known as infinity fabric on ryzen
Click to expand...

@os2wiz

SOC stands for "System on a Chip" and covers all the bits of the chip that are not the Core CPU components such as Memory controllers , IO controllers (PCIe, sata, USB) and the data fabric communication between everything. Intel would refer to it as Uncore. The SOC voltage adjustment is effectively the Ryzen equivalent of VCCIO voltage on an Intel system.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So I'm wondering what cpu voltage are most of you people looking at SVI2 TFN or VDDCR CPU? I got 3.8 running at 1.30v VDDCR but SVI2 shows 1.25v


+1

And what of them is the voltage that AMD claims to not excide 1.45 mV


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> +1
> 
> And what of them is the voltage that AMD claims to not excide 1.45 mV


Well I could gam @ 4.0Ghz with 1.4v for hours with no issues. SuperPosition, Cinebench, SuperPi, Heaven and Aida64 all stable for loops over 1hr, but Asus ROG RealBench cause black screen crashes till I upped Vcore to 1.45V.









So now I'm running 1.45, right at the "safe" limit AMD recommends for overclocking.


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well I could gam @ 4.0Ghz with 1.4v for hours with no issues. SuperPosition, Cinebench, SuperPi, Heaven and Aida64 all stable for loops over 1hr, but Asus ROG RealBench cause black screen crashes till I upped Vcore to 1.45V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm running 1.45, right at the "safe" limit AMD recommends for overclocking.


Have you tried disabling SLI? I had trouble with RB failing until I turned off Crossfire.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> That would be great if you can test with 2666mhz ram. Are you testing on High Power setting or AMD power setting ? I also run 4 x 8gb Trident C16 ram 3200mhz but my mb doesn't post more than 2666 mhz.


Added 3.9GHz various RAM clocks on W10C, in OP of my thread, will do a W7 run at same clocks tomorrow







. Even though W10 has grown on me W7 just feel like "home"







, so like to compare







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So I'm wondering what cpu voltage are most of you people looking at SVI2 TFN or VDDCR CPU? I got 3.8 running at 1.30v VDDCR but SVI2 shows 1.25v
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> +1
> 
> And what of them is the voltage that AMD claims to not excide 1.45 mV
Click to expand...

Use MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) IMO. What AMD state the believe is on what CPU would see at socket. There is a section in OP of thread in my sig, section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*, @ProTekkFZS shared some great data







.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> Cultural issues seem to be a MAJOR challenge still to this day with the chinese companies. I left Lamptron for just that reason. When myself and Andy were brought on board back in 08-09 they had little concept of the north american and european markets. They couldn't understand the disgust with the "made in china" label, nor could they also understand our strict safety standards. We would get products that were major fire hazards on initial concept and had to explain why it would be a bad idea to sell this to a consumer. Disregards for safety is something that seems to plague chinese manufacturers. Had an air compressor explode on me one time due to manufacturing defects in the metal from being cheaply made. Frankly I am still surprised they are in business this long.


The written character in Chinese for the country China and the character for center or central is the same character. That may help explain part of what is happening.

I am not wanting to turn this into an "anti" China or Taiwan or anything else anything post. Different countries end up with different cultural values and expectations based on their historical experiences. Particularly, having had a recent history and experience of the deprivations of war and then following that having to survive things like communist then cultural revolutions and the poverty that went along with that builds a different perspective on things.

Health, safety and the value of life are only very modern concepts that have not permeated everywhere in society yet. You don't really need that as a country when you have a billion people, you can afford to lose a few along the way and it is just Karma. If you are staff, you should be beholden completely to them because they are giving you money. They probably make enough money selling to the china domestic market to keep the doors open. Exports are cream on top.

Western people have a completely different set of values and expectations and have been known to come over to this part of the world and blunder around trying to apply what they understand to be "normal", causing just as many head scratching moments as well.

Having said all of that, It doesn't really help MSI customers who, while having some patience and understanding of DOA gear and bugs, have the expectation that the hardware they spend hard earned money on actually works as advertised. The support guys would be much better served by understanding that themselves and managing expectations rather than getting pissed of at the customers.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The written character in Chinese for the country China and the character for center or central is the same character. That may help explain part of what is happening.
> 
> I am not wanting to turn this into an "anti" China or Taiwan or anything else anything post. Different countries end up with different cultural values and expectations based on their historical experiences. Particularly, having had a recent history and experience of the deprivations of war and then following that having to survive things like communist then cultural revolutions and the poverty that went along with that builds a different perspective on things.
> 
> Health, safety and the value of life are only very modern concepts that have not permeated everywhere in society yet. You don't really need that as a country when you have a billion people, you can afford to lose a few along the way and it is just Karma. If you are staff, you should be beholden completely to them because they are giving you money. They probably make enough money selling to the china domestic market to keep the doors open. Exports are cream on top.
> 
> Western people have a completely different set of values and expectations and have been known to come over to this part of the world and blunder around trying to apply what they understand to be "normal", causing just as many head scratching moments as well.
> 
> Having said all of that, It doesn't really help MSI customers who, while having some patience and understanding of DOA gear and bugs, have the expectation that the hardware they spend hard earned money on actually works as advertised. The support guys would be much better served by understanding that themselves and managing expectations rather than getting pissed of at the customers.


Oh I totally agree with you, and the cultural differences between china and western civilizations was something that was very difficult to blend. The concept of RMA's and safety was seemingly entirely new to them upon them taking an initial foothold in the north american market. Coupled with the fact that westerners (american and european alike) have an expectation of safety and quality guarantee they were befuddled when a customer wanted their money back when a product was broken or understanding of the safety standards imposed with selling a product in the states. Even here in the USA I think we are only about 75 years or so into most modern safety standards, with some dangerous practices dating as late as the 60s and 70s with lead. It has always troubled me however that the concept of customer service was so foreign to some of these businesses from that sector of the world, because not only is it just an expectation here in western civ, but I believe for the most part, we tend to pride ourselves on producing a quality product and having it be safe and good in the same respect, I always found it to be a point of stress at that job of how much that had to be emphasized.

That being said, seeing what MSI and others like asrock have become since the early 2000s, I would say they are a much better company than what they were, and as I have said before in this thread my disappointment with this whole situation is directed at AMD, as some of those MSI moderators have spoken out on very blatantly. While I have no doubt that AMD values the enthusiast market and producing a phenomenal product, rushing to release with a buggy product or microcode if you will, and causing chaos for everyone, including the consumers, does not reflect the quality of the brand. Something a CEO like Lisa Su should be wholly focused on.


----------



## Johan45

I don't know about MSI but with my ASUS stuff I just go online get and RMA # and send it in. When I can't get things to work I know there's a problem. Always comes back as a replacement.


----------



## Spawne32

I've always been happy with MSI's frequency of BIOS updates, and I have never had any major issues with their boards, unlike alot of the gigabyte boards I have used previously. lol


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I can try soldering the pins individually. Is there a specific pattern they need to be soldered to? Or will it generally work if you have enough flux between the metals.
> 
> There also seems to be more pins on the 1700x, can I solder multiple pins into one part of the pcb?


Really, are you serious? Would be quite the feat.


----------



## dieanotherday

still disappointed, gaming perf is subpar compared to my 2600k.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> still disappointed, gaming perf is subpar compared to my 2600k.


In what bizzarre universe does that happen?


----------



## TrueForm

If you bought ryzen hoping it would improve gaming fps you're mistaken. I came from a 3570K and fps is about the same but now I can do so MUCH more at the same time.


----------



## Spawne32

coming from an 860k and a 8320 FX cpu, gaming performance is significantly improved by a LONG shot. Hard to believe it could be subpar compared to a 2600K.


----------



## drmrlordx

Mine kills my 4.7 GHz A10-7870k and 4.7 GHz A10-7700k. Okay it helps that I switched to one of my R9 390s I used for mining but still.

My 3DMark phsyics scores are off the chain compared to what that old SR could do!

Anyway depending on the game/version of Windows/what RAM speed you run, R7 chips are competing with the i7-7700k quite well. The idea that a 2600k would be in the same ballpark is basically ridiculous. Unless it's something like Starcraft II maybe?


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> In what bizzarre universe does that happen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> If you bought ryzen hoping it would improve gaming fps you're mistaken. I came from a 3570K and fps is about the same but now I can do so MUCH more at the same time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> coming from an 860k and a 8320 FX cpu, gaming performance is significantly improved by a LONG shot. Hard to believe it could be subpar compared to a 2600K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Mine kills my 4.7 GHz A10-7870k and 4.7 GHz A10-7700k. Okay it helps that I switched to one of my R9 390s I used for mining but still.
> 
> My 3DMark phsyics scores are off the chain compared to what that old SR could do!
> 
> Anyway depending on the game/version of Windows/what RAM speed you run, R7 chips are competing with the i7-7700k quite well. The idea that a 2600k would be in the same ballpark is basically ridiculous. Unless it's something like Starcraft II maybe?


I'ts exactly like SC2 lol

i'm dropping to 20fps in times where my 2600k does 60fps


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> In what bizzarre universe does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> If you bought ryzen hoping it would improve gaming fps you're mistaken. I came from a 3570K and fps is about the same but now I can do so MUCH more at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> coming from an 860k and a 8320 FX cpu, gaming performance is significantly improved by a LONG shot. Hard to believe it could be subpar compared to a 2600K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Mine kills my 4.7 GHz A10-7870k and 4.7 GHz A10-7700k. Okay it helps that I switched to one of my R9 390s I used for mining but still.
> 
> My 3DMark phsyics scores are off the chain compared to what that old SR could do!
> 
> Anyway depending on the game/version of Windows/what RAM speed you run, R7 chips are competing with the i7-7700k quite well. The idea that a 2600k would be in the same ballpark is basically ridiculous. Unless it's something like Starcraft II maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'ts exactly like SC2 lol
> 
> i'm dropping to 20fps in times where my 2600k does 60fps
Click to expand...

turn up the quality options


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> In what bizzarre universe does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> If you bought ryzen hoping it would improve gaming fps you're mistaken. I came from a 3570K and fps is about the same but now I can do so MUCH more at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> coming from an 860k and a 8320 FX cpu, gaming performance is significantly improved by a LONG shot. Hard to believe it could be subpar compared to a 2600K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Mine kills my 4.7 GHz A10-7870k and 4.7 GHz A10-7700k. Okay it helps that I switched to one of my R9 390s I used for mining but still.
> 
> My 3DMark phsyics scores are off the chain compared to what that old SR could do!
> 
> Anyway depending on the game/version of Windows/what RAM speed you run, R7 chips are competing with the i7-7700k quite well. The idea that a 2600k would be in the same ballpark is basically ridiculous. Unless it's something like Starcraft II maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'ts exactly like SC2 lol
> 
> i'm dropping to 20fps in times where my 2600k does 60fps
Click to expand...

FWIW

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FWIW
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was just merely pointing out that a 2600K is a 2010 processor.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> I'ts exactly like SC2 lol
> 
> i'm dropping to 20fps in times where my 2600k does 60fps


Blizzard's code. D3 is similar. GPU=very minimal effect.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> Really, are you serious? Would be quite the feat.




Thats my xbox 360's CPU pins.

How do I know what is the top/bottom of the processor?

I won't be able to take it off after I solder again


----------



## dieanotherday

The problem is that sc2 is the only game I play


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> The problem is that sc2 is the only game I play


I have probably played you


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> The problem is that sc2 is the only game I play


Is Ryzen that bad with SC2? Do you have link that tests SC2?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> The problem is that sc2 is the only game I play


If that's the only game you play and you're not doing anything CPU-intensive besides, then a 7600k would probably be your ideal processor.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer.
Click to expand...


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FWIW
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is Ryzen that bad with SC2? Do you have link that tests SC2?


Did you see the post above me?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






[/quote]

I'm getting results like that

i7 2600k @ 4.7 gets 2x frame rate of ryzen @ 3.8ghz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FWIW
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is Ryzen that bad with SC2? Do you have link that tests SC2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the post above me?
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

[/quote]I'm getting results like that

i7 2600k @ 4.7 gets 2x frame rate of ryzen @ 3.8ghz.[/quote]

By the review that would be 2x the 5960X then as well.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.7 gets 2x frame rate of ryzen @ 3.8ghz.
> 
> By the review that would be 2x the 5960X then as well.


RyZen is *NOT* the Gamers choice as of today, the clock speeds just aren't there. But as games become more reliant on multi-core, we will see it become more competitive. What RyZen *IS* however, is a fantastic workstation solution for content creators and streamers who also want to game well. I'm pulling 100+ AVG FPS with my 1080Ti SLi @ 4k Maxed in all my games, and that's just dandy for me.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> The written character in Chinese for the country China and the character for center or central is the same character. That may help explain part of what is happening.
> 
> I am not wanting to turn this into an "anti" China or Taiwan or anything else anything post. Different countries end up with different cultural values and expectations based on their historical experiences. Particularly, having had a recent history and experience of the deprivations of war and then following that having to survive things like communist then cultural revolutions and the poverty that went along with that builds a different perspective on things.
> 
> Health, safety and the value of life are only very modern concepts that have not permeated everywhere in society yet. You don't really need that as a country when you have a billion people, you can afford to lose a few along the way and it is just Karma. If you are staff, you should be beholden completely to them because they are giving you money. They probably make enough money selling to the china domestic market to keep the doors open. Exports are cream on top.
> 
> Western people have a completely different set of values and expectations and have been known to come over to this part of the world and blunder around trying to apply what they understand to be "normal", causing just as many head scratching moments as well.
> 
> Having said all of that, It doesn't really help MSI customers who, while having some patience and understanding of DOA gear and bugs, have the expectation that the hardware they spend hard earned money on actually works as advertised. The support guys would be much better served by understanding that themselves and managing expectations rather than getting pissed of at the customers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I totally agree with you, and the cultural differences between china and western civilizations was something that was very difficult to blend. The concept of RMA's and safety was seemingly entirely new to them upon them taking an initial foothold in the north american market. Coupled with the fact that westerners (american and european alike) have an expectation of safety and quality guarantee they were befuddled when a customer wanted their money back when a product was broken or understanding of the safety standards imposed with selling a product in the states. Even here in the USA I think we are only about 75 years or so into most modern safety standards, with some dangerous practices dating as late as the 60s and 70s with lead. It has always troubled me however that the concept of customer service was so foreign to some of these businesses from that sector of the world, because not only is it just an expectation here in western civ, but I believe for the most part, we tend to pride ourselves on producing a quality product and having it be safe and good in the same respect, I always found it to be a point of stress at that job of how much that had to be emphasized.
> 
> That being said, seeing what MSI and others like asrock have become since the early 2000s, I would say they are a much better company than what they were, and as I have said before in this thread my disappointment with this whole situation is directed at AMD, as some of those MSI moderators have spoken out on very blatantly. While I have no doubt that AMD values the enthusiast market and producing a phenomenal product, rushing to release with a buggy product or microcode if you will, and causing chaos for everyone, including the consumers, does not reflect the quality of the brand. Something a CEO like Lisa Su should be wholly focused on.
Click to expand...

The Asian companies dealing with the west are certainly learning and improving all the time, just as companies who break into the Asian market. Asus has become the biggest player in the market not because their products have always been intrinsically better physically, but because they realized that they need to lift their game and provide the perception of top quality. Spending your money on the right sort of marketing, including understanding that support is part of that marketing spend.

Companies and sports teams share a lot in common, In raw talent terms, they are all generally pretty similar, but the winning teams have that believe that they can do no wrong, even though mistakes are made, the everyone lifts and performs above themselves. Other teams stuggle along blundering from one disaster to another until the right leader comes along and gets everyone's heads in the right place. With the restructurings and new management, it looks like AMD are trying to fix the head space thing but they are not there yet.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.7 gets 2x frame rate of ryzen @ 3.8ghz.
> 
> By the review that would be 2x the 5960X then as well.
> 
> 
> 
> RyZen is *NOT* the Gamers choice as of today, the clock speeds just aren't there. But as games become more reliant on multi-core, we will see it become more competitive. What RyZen *IS* however, is a fantastic workstation solution for content creators and streamers who also want to game well. I'm pulling 100+ AVG FPS with my 1080Ti SLi @ 4k Maxed in all my games, and that's just dandy for me.
Click to expand...

More correctly,
The only games having any actual issues with frames are single threaded old engines.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> More correctly,
> The only games having any actual issues with frames are single threaded old engines.


Exactly my point.









I'm VERY happy with Ryzen so far. And I know it'll only get better with time.


----------



## chew*

If you notice I pulled 3 secs off time with considerably less memory speed without software tweaking


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you notice I pulled 3 secs off time with considerably less memory speed without software tweaking


HTH are you at 4.6Ghz?!


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FWIW
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Is Ryzen that bad with SC2? Do you have link that tests SC2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the post above me?
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-7-1800X-CPU-265804/Tests/Test-Review-1222033/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm getting results like that

i7 2600k @ 4.7 gets 2x frame rate of ryzen @ 3.8ghz.[/quote]

By the review that would be 2x the 5960X then as well.[/QUOTE]

That is a release day review with DR memory running at 2400Mhz and running graphics tests at 720p on a 980ti. 1800X Cinebench single core result at 130???

Things have moved on a lot since then.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> HTH are you at 4.6Ghz?!


Look at the timings on the memory, and the vcore as well... lol little fishy.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> If you bought ryzen hoping it would improve gaming fps you're mistaken. I came from a 3570K and fps is about the same but now I can do so MUCH more at the same time.


This is what people need to understand. I came from a haswell i7 ang gaming seems on par maybe a bit under on some games, but I can now encode with zero compression and stream while running a vm with pfsense firwall, AND game. Come at me bro.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Look at the timings on the memory, and the vcore as well... lol little fishy.


If he's using Pstates it's totally possible. It fluctuates vcore and clock speeds based on the load, my 4.0Ghz OC will also report the same at idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> This is what people need to understand. I came from a haswell i7 ang gaming seems on par maybe a bit under on some games, but I can now encode with zero compression and stream while running a vm with pfsense firwall, AND game. Come at me bro.


It's a wonderful feeling, isn't it?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Look at the timings on the memory, and the vcore as well... lol little fishy.


Whats fishy about phase change and imc/memory coldbug forcing you to actually tune hardware for a decent result









I highly recommend you do your homework before you call anything i do fishy.

It won't make me look bad but it will make you look bad


----------



## mus1mus

lol @chew*

some kids still have that "*if you can't beat it, report it" syndrome*.









OT:

Someone in Asus may have failed his PCB assembly course or have put his annoyance to this poor board.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol @chew*
> 
> some kids still have that "*if you can't beat it, report it" syndrome*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> 
> Someone in Asus may have failed his PCB assembly course or have put his annoyance to this poor board.


Ouch, that does looks pretty rough.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol @chew*
> 
> some kids still have that "*if you can't beat it, report it" syndrome*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> 
> Someone in Asus may have failed his PCB assembly course or have put his annoyance to this poor board.


Got my k7 finally. On the bench now does 2666 with refclock 120 np first boot and that is one part of the recipe for 32g









Off to a good start.

Im running prime on it now with the chip that was just @ 1.6v lol.

No degradation yet...works still.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *Whats fishy about phase change and imc/memory coldbug* forcing you to actually tune hardware for a decent result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you do your homework before you call anything i do fishy.
> 
> It won't make me look bad but it will make you look bad


oh well then, that changes things.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> HTH are you at 4.6Ghz?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the timings on the memory, and the vcore as well... lol little fishy.
Click to expand...

phase change, wonderful thing !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Got my k7 finally. On the bench now does 2666 with refclock 120 np first boot and that is one part of the recipe for 32g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a good start.
> 
> Im running prime on it now with the chip that was just @ 1.6v lol.
> 
> No degradation yet...works still.


Nice!

Any info on your VCore readout?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> HTH are you at 4.6Ghz?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the timings on the memory, and the vcore as well... lol little fishy.
Click to expand...

Guys, he is sub zero, running phase change cooler


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Guys, he is sub zero, running phase change cooler


I know lol I saw that after the fact.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Any info on your VCore readout?


Boards priming overnight. I have it set at what i have a feeling is 1.3 with llc compensation...when less tired tomorrow ill flip it and check.


----------



## mus1mus

No worries buddy. All in your time.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Question. I have a G.skill trident z quad channel kit that I bought but they're 8gb sticks samsung b-die 3200mhz cl14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I'm currently using 2 stick of 8gb, should be similar to 16gb dual channel trident-z kits, but couldn't not hit 3200mhz. I can do 2933, but won't post on 3200mhz. Could it be ram? but they should be same as dual channel kit, it's just that I have four instead of 2.

Ryzen 1700
Asrock x370 taichi p2 bios


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Question. I have a G.skill trident z quad channel kit that I bought but they're 8gb sticks samsung b-die 3200mhz cl14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I'm currently using 2 stick of 8gb, should be similar to 16gb dual channel trident-z kits, but couldn't not hit 3200mhz. I can do 2933, but won't post on 3200mhz. Could it be ram? but they should be same as dual channel kit, it's just that I have four instead of 2.
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asrock x370 taichi p2 bios


What have you tried to do to get it to 3200?
Loosened timings. Raised voltage, increased soc? Mix and match tried 1 stick?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Question. I have a G.skill trident z quad channel kit that I bought but they're 8gb sticks samsung b-die 3200mhz cl14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I'm currently using 2 stick of 8gb, should be similar to 16gb dual channel trident-z kits, but couldn't not hit 3200mhz. I can do 2933, but won't post on 3200mhz. Could it be ram? but they should be same as dual channel kit, it's just that I have four instead of 2.
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asrock x370 taichi p2 bios


4 Sticks won't clock as 2 currently. I wasn't sure if you were inferring that you only have 2 slotted though. If you only have 2 in that is strange, but still pretty good speeds.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> What have you tried to do to get it to 3200?
> Loosened timings. Raised voltage, increased soc? Mix and match tried 1 stick?


I tried 1.4v on the ram, 1.2 soc, 1 stick at a time, tried all 4 sticks no luck. I tried running all 4 sticks i was able to go up to 2666 cas 14

I also tried a1 b1, a2 b2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 4 Sticks won't clock as 2 currently. I wasn't sure if you were inferring that you only have 2 slotted though. If you only have 2 in that is strange, but still pretty good speeds.


I only did 2 sticks at a time. I'm not sure if it's ram (because it's quad channel?), or cpu (1700?), or mobo?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Question. I have a G.skill trident z quad channel kit that I bought but they're 8gb sticks samsung b-die 3200mhz cl14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW). I'm currently using 2 stick of 8gb, should be similar to 16gb dual channel trident-z kits, but couldn't not hit 3200mhz. I can do 2933, but won't post on 3200mhz. Could it be ram? but they should be same as dual channel kit, it's just that I have four instead of 2.
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asrock x370 taichi p2 bios


IMO not RAM issue.

I had 2x R7 1700. 1st with ease 2933MHz, 2nd 3200MHz. 1st default SOC: ~0.838V 2nd default SOC: ~0.893V. Setting manually then remeasuring with DMM, UEFI setting of 0.825V on 1st and 0.875V on 2nd matched default. 1st needed 0.900V for 2933MHz, 2nd needed 0.975V for 3200MHz. RAM voltage 1.35V in all cases.

IMO it is somewhat down to "variability" between CPUs, as rest of the HW was exact same. UEFI improvements will aid situation but I reckon some setups may still have an issue attaining xxxxMHz.

RAM clock results in Data Fabric clock change. Perhaps in newer UEFI/AGESA some tweaking will be done to this to aid higher RAM.

There are some with 64GB [email protected], using 4 sticks, Reikoji post, http://valid.x86.fr/2nmnh3.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I tried 1.4v on the ram, 1.2 soc, 1 stick at a time, tried all 4 sticks no luck. I tried running all 4 sticks i was able to go up to 2666 cas 14
> 
> I also tried a1 b1, a2 b2.
> I only did 2 sticks at a time. I'm not sure if it's ram (because it's quad channel?), or cpu (1700?), or mobo?


Quad channel doesn't matter. It is basically a marketing term. 4 Sticks is 4 sticks. You aren't going to find a 4 stick bundle that says dual channel.

Anyways.

It isn't the CPU either. Like they said, make sure the voltage is set properly, and possibly loosen the timings.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I tried 1.4v on the ram, 1.2 soc, 1 stick at a time, tried all 4 sticks no luck. I tried running all 4 sticks i was able to go up to 2666 cas 14
> 
> I also tried a1 b1, a2 b2.
> I only did 2 sticks at a time. I'm not sure if it's ram (because it's quad channel?), or cpu (1700?), or mobo?


Gupsterg would be right, however as a Taichi owner you have a refclock board. And the good news is some of the other dividers look "better" than the 3200 one.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO not RAM issue.
> 
> I had 2x R7 1700. 1st with ease 2933MHz, 2nd 3200MHz. 1st default SOC: ~0.838V 2nd default SOC: ~0.893V. Setting manually then remeasuring with DMM, UEFI setting of 0.825V on 1st and 0.875V on 2nd matched default. 1st needed 0.900V for 2933MHz, 2nd needed 0.975V for 3200MHz. RAM voltage 1.35V in all cases.
> 
> IMO it is somewhat down to "variability" between CPUs, as rest of the HW was exact same. UEFI improvements will aid situation but I reckon some setups may still have an issue attaining xxxxMHz.
> 
> RAM clock results in Data Fabric clock change. Perhaps in newer UEFI/AGESA some tweaking will be done to this to aid higher RAM.
> 
> There are some with 64GB [email protected], using 4 sticks, Reikoji post, http://valid.x86.fr/2nmnh3.


Should i switch my cpu for another one (1700x) in hopes of getting 3200 or is not worth the hassle from 2933? Im hoping i can at least get 3200. I tried loose timings like 20 and 24. I cant do bclk either because im running nvme. Should i try an older bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> *Quad channel doesn't matter*. It is basically a *marketing term*. 4 Sticks is 4 sticks. You aren't going to find a 4 stick bundle that says dual channel.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> It isn't the CPU either. Like they said, make sure the voltage is set properly, and possibly loosen the timings.


Why don't you go X99, try not to buy a quad kit 3200MHz RAM, reach 3200MHz on it then talk about it?

QUAD is FOR QUAD. Dual Channel is very easy!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why don't you go X99, try not to buy a quad kit 3200MHz RAM then talk about it?
> 
> QUAD is FOR QUAD. Dual Channel is very easy!


So are you saying it isn't possible to buy 2 dual channel kids, and go quad on X99? Is it not possible to run a quad channel kit in dual channel with 2 sticks in each channel on X370, Z270?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Should i switch my cpu for another one (1700x) in hopes of getting 3200 or is not worth the hassle from 2933? Im hoping i can at least get 3200. I tried loose timings like 20 and 24. I cant do bclk either because im running nvme. Should i try an older bios?


slow up. lots of questions

yes, a different cpu might play nice with your ram. not guaranteed. Your cpu might be happy too with just a little work.
when you say you tried loose timings what do you mean. You are not likely to have success if you simply change the CAS alone.
assuming your kit was 14 14 14 36 one of these arguing fellows in here might suggest you try something along the lines of
16 16 16 38. Depending on what your kit is rated for. You start with the rated timings and voltage that are printed on the ram's sticker or if ya can't see em the settings that docp shows in your bios. what the cpu is trying to match and not succeeding..

They can be pulled up a couple other ways but that's generally been the easiest for me to find.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Should i switch my cpu for another one (1700x) in hopes of getting 3200 or is not worth the hassle from 2933? Im hoping i can at least get 3200. I tried loose timings like 20 and 24. I cant do bclk either because im running nvme. Should i try an older bios?


Not IMO, a) to purchase differing CPU b) using an older bios, it may get you higher RAM, but there could be a bug the newer one has fixed.

i) I purchased my CPU from Amazon on pre-order, the price dropped after receiving it. I called CS stating would I get a refund as it's less than 30 days of buying CPU and there was pre-order guarantee on price. They said "Sorry only apply prior to dispatch if they opt to change price, do not worry order new price and return other". So zero outlay for me.

ii) Getting a differing non "X" or "X" CPU is no guarantee of what RAM or CPU clock you will gain. There was a post I did in this thread, there are links within that post where members swap CPU and they may have got higher RAM but lost some OC headroom on CPU. For me both CPUs hit same clock with ~25mV VCORE difference but one better at RAM than other. The one which does better RAM uses more VCORE even at same RAM as 1st. There are also people with a non "X" getting higher RAM vs a "X" CPU on same HW.

iii) The difference in 2933MHz vs 3200MHz is minute IMO. In the thread in my sig there is a section with CB15 benches. There also maybe some compares of 3DM FS in that OP or in thread.

For me as I game at 1440P the difference is very little. It maybe down to the games I tested, I did run the benches without VSYNC/FPS cap, etc. Normally I do cap frames and use FreeSync, so as long as min/ave FPS is good and I have smooth experience I don't care about max FPS if you get what I mean.

"Productivity apps" show more of a difference with RAM speed for me.

Do not count my experience as "bullet proof" / "complete" it is based on my uses. I would luv to do more complete analysis but time is limiting factor. Last night when I did some CB15 runs for a query a member had and for myself, even 1x run for 12 settings of setup = ~1hr.

My opinion, wait for "maturity" on platform. If getting X RAM clock is still an issue later and you want it then perhaps go for another CPU, but bare in mind above.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I tried 1.4v on the ram, 1.2 soc, 1 stick at a time, tried all 4 sticks no luck. I tried running all 4 sticks i was able to go up to 2666 cas 14
> 
> I also tried a1 b1, a2 b2.
> I only did 2 sticks at a time. I'm not sure if it's ram (because it's quad channel?), or cpu (1700?), or mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Quad channel doesn't matter. It is basically a marketing term. 4 Sticks is 4 sticks. You aren't going to find a 4 stick bundle that says dual channel.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> It isn't the CPU either. Like they said, make sure the voltage is set properly, and possibly loosen the timings.
Click to expand...

I really hope your not serious. Esp at higher speeds ... that marking " quad channel " means same timings, sub timings, usually always the same ics. as all are gaurenteed to work together... 2 kits, even of the same stuff can be different ics or subtimings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why don't you go X99, try not to buy a quad kit 3200MHz RAM then talk about it?
> 
> QUAD is FOR QUAD. Dual Channel is very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying it isn't possible to buy 2 dual channel kids, and go quad on X99? Is it not possible to run a quad channel kit in dual channel with 2 sticks in each channel on X370, Z270?
Click to expand...

it is also possible to buy just 4 sticks of ram and they work. It is also possible they don't


----------



## weebeast

I got my 1700x running at 3,8 on 1,30 voltage. Tried AIDA for 9,5 hours and it was stable, i also run IBT 100 rounds on standard and 10 rounds on high. So it seems my pc is stable?

Is 1,30 voltage for 3,8 normal or bad? I also tried 1,275 voltage, it was quite stable but i haven't runned any long tests yet


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> I got my 1700x running at 3,8 on 1,30 voltage. Tried AIDA for 9,5 hours and it was stable, i also run IBT 100 rounds on standard and 10 rounds on high. So it seems my pc is stable?
> 
> Is 1,30 voltage for 3,8 normal or bad? I also tried 1,275 voltage, it was quite stable but i haven't runned any long tests yet


Normalish... the real tipping point is where your voltage/mhz requirement begins to skyrocket. That's somewhere north of 3.8. Varies from chip to chip.


----------



## gupsterg

I concur with yendor







.

Weebeast see section Overclocking by The Stilt in this thread. In my sig is link to my thread and OP has a link to DB of what members "getting".


----------



## maxmix65

My test overclock





Ryzen 1700 Occt stress + Cpu Linpack + Avx + stress 4025mhz 1.36v
Gigabyte Ax370 Gaming 5 Bios F5
Corsair H90 three fan
Bye
P.S I would like to make videos at least 1-2 hours but maybe it's boring


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> I got my 1700x running at 3,8 on 1,30 voltage. Tried AIDA for 9,5 hours and it was stable, i also run IBT 100 rounds on standard and 10 rounds on high. So it seems my pc is stable?
> 
> Is 1,30 voltage for 3,8 normal or bad? I also tried 1,275 voltage, it was quite stable but i haven't runned any long tests yet


My 1700x requires 1.342 to be stable at 3910 Mhz. I run it at 1.353 to be safe though for errors. I suspect your 1.3v for 3.8 might be a little on the low side, but maybe by like .01 -.025v


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> My 1700x requires 1.342 to be stable at 3910 Mhz. I run it at 1.353 to be safe though for errors. I suspect your 1.3v for 3.8 might be a little on the low side, but maybe by like .01 -.025v


I'm running even less volts then he is but i don't run IBT just realbench. He's about on par where everyone else is at 3.8ghz so its def not too low.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> The problem is that sc2 is the only game I play


I play SC2, D3, Overwatch, AOTS, Forza Horizon, and I seldom, if ever,see any frame rate drops. And nothing even remotely close to 20fps.
I have an r9 nano and use an ultrawide with freesync enabled. It's been several days since I logged into starcraft but still....no performance issues. So....its not the architecture.
What have you tried as far as locating the issue?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> I'ts exactly like SC2 lol
> 
> i'm dropping to 20fps in times where my 2600k does 60fps


Fix your PC. The 2600k is inferior by a long shot across the board to any ryzen 6 or 8 core. I play wow and my new 1800X would freeze for 5 seconds every now and then while at it or hots. Balanced mode was putting the game threads to sleep, high power fixed it. You may have a similar issue.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Fix your PC. The 2600k is inferior by a long shot across the board to any ryzen 6 or 8 core. I play wow and my new 1800X would freeze for 5 seconds every now and then while at it or hots. Balanced mode was putting the game threads to sleep, high power fixed it. You may have a similar issue.


That maybe true for the Ryzen but the 2600K was not significantly inferior to the later Intel range - I still have my 2600K and have been awaiting for this game changer to come along...........


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I play SC2, D3, Overwatch, AOTS, Forza Horizon, and I seldom, if ever,see any frame rate drops. And nothing even remotely close to 20fps.
> I have an r9 nano and use an ultrawide with freesync enabled. It's been several days since I logged into starcraft but still....no performance issues. So....its not the architecture.
> What have you tried as far as locating the issue?


I'll echo this. SC2 is the only game I ever spend time playing. I've played it on several of my laptops over the years with slower CPUs than my Ryzen and I've now played it on Ryzen. It was an absolutely smooth experience with no issues. So I'm really wondering if something else might be going on if there's troubles being run into.


----------



## 92blueludesi

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/#BIOS

bios 2.30


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/#BIOS
> 
> bios 2.30


totally want to do that - but that's a rather - TINY patchnote.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Any temp freaks other than myself that may be curious.

This is after several hours of D3 and Forza. I switched to the Ryzen balanced from high performance and cannot tell a difference, at least with the naked eye.

Another oddity i've noticed is that some of my load times are actually longer in some of my OC settings. I've noticed a few performance drops the higher I've gone. I've kicked the voltage up a tad (its pretty stable where it is in the pic) and ran at 3925 and my Cine score drops a little.
The higher the OC on my chip for example, the longer some of my load times are in games. Once I'm in game, its butter. I keep my games stored on 2x 1 TB WD blacks in RAID 0 so they aren't _that_ slow.
Lets take my IBT runs. When my have my RAM at 2400 or even 2133 15-16-16-35 my IBT times are faster than my 2933 14-14-14-2-34 by about 35 seconds per run on average.
These are new to me and I'm not sure how to correct them. I would think this has to do with a BIOS setting I'm forgetting or just overlooking or a lack of voltage.

I think Superzan or savage bunny might have mentioned that this was a bug but I'm not 100%.


----------



## Scotty99

I tried 2.30 bios for the killer, ram is still stuck at 2400. If this **** isnt fixed by this time next month, buying a 7700k and 270 board.

Oh also the 2.30 bios is broken, when you move ram speed up it automatically sets XMP timings AND voltages. It wants to set 1.35v for 2400, lulz.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> noticed nothing like that - for me everything is exactly the same.
> ram @ 2933 - 14-14-14-26 - 1.35V


When you move the ram speed up in 2.30 it changes the timings to xmp, it also changes the voltages. Everything is the same for me as well otherwise, it wont boot past 2400 lol.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I tried 2.30 bios for the killer, ram is still stuck at 2400. If this **** isnt fixed by this time next month, buying a 7700k and 270 board.
> 
> Oh also the 2.30 bios is broken, when you move ram speed up it automatically sets XMP timings AND voltages. It wants to set 1.35v for 2400, lulz.


Link your RAM please.
Have you tried re-flashing your BIOS? Sometimes you need to more than once.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You complain so much, just go out and buy a z270 board already. Plenty of people have gone above and beyond 2400mhz ram, a few have done 3200 with QUAD modules, i can do 2933 reliably and 3200mhz with a cold boot reset, so yea it works. My ram isn't even listed on my QVL list but guess what, still works.


I am right to complain, its nearly two months past release and my 3200 memory wont go above 2400mhz.

I have tried everything suggested in this thread to get my ram to post past 2400, it simply will not. It goes into a 5x boot loot as soon as i set timings to 2666 even.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Link your RAM please.
> Have you tried re-flashing your BIOS? Sometimes you need to more than once.


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941

Its been stuck at 2400 since the moment i got this board, ive tried every bios revision.

I have offered people money on this board if they can get my ram over 2400, no one could lol. I will post a video of what happens when i set it to 2666 or higher if no one believes me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I am right to complain, its nearly two months past release and my 3200 memory wont go above 2400mhz.
> 
> I have tried everything suggested in this thread to get my ram to post past 2400, it simply will not. It goes into a 5x boot loot as soon as i set timings to 2666 even.


Soc voltage, dram boot voltage, dram voltage, loosened timings, vcore voltage, vcore llc, soc llc. There are tons of options to try, unless youre running the crappiest ram imaginable youre doing something wrong lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Soc voltage, dram boot voltage, dram voltage, loosened timings, vcore voltage, vcore llc, soc llc. There are tons of options to try, unless youre running the crappiest ram imaginable youre doing something wrong lol.


Scroll back in the thread my dude, i had a really bright guy with memory give me tips and i tried all of that and more. No matter what i set in the bios, and soon as i go over 2400 it goes into a 5x boot loop, it will NOT post above 2400.


----------



## MrPerforations

at least you have off set voltage there scotty, beats static.

try doing 16.18.18.36 @ 2666 and 2933?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> noticed nothing like that - for me everything is exactly the same.
> ram @ 2933 - 14-14-14-26 - 1.35V
> 
> 
> 
> When you move the ram speed up in 2.30 it changes the timings to xmp, it also changes the voltages. Everything is the same for me as well otherwise, it wont boot past 2400 lol.
Click to expand...

you do know the timings in the OC-tweaker screen don't actually do anything right? you need to change them in dram timings.
only thing that works for ram there is the strap and voltage.


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure what you mean with the offset voltages.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
> 
> Its been stuck at 2400 since the moment i got this board, ive tried every bios revision.
> 
> I have offered people money on this board if they can get my ram over 2400, no one could lol. I will post a video of what happens when i set it to 2666 or higher if no one believes me.


The voltage is right.
Don't use XMP and set your timings manually. Also, whats your chip OC?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure what you mean with the offset voltages.


And this is why you shouldn't mess with your memory haha.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you do know the timings in the OC-tweaker screen don't actually do anything right? you need to change them in dram timings.
> only thing that works for ram there is the strap and voltage.


Not sure i follow, 2.30 (released today) is the first time ive seen timing show up anywhere other than the OCtweaker page.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you do know the timings in the OC-tweaker screen don't actually do anything right? you need to change them in dram timings.
> only thing that works for ram there is the strap and voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure i follow, 2.30 (released today) is the first time ive seen timing show up anywhere other than the OCtweaker page.
Click to expand...

guess you never looked, they have been there since 1.93a


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And this is why you shouldn't mess with your memory haha.


No of course i know what offset voltages do, just not sure what he meant by that comment.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> guess you never looked, they have been there since 1.93a


Ya still dont know what you are talking about, when i set timings on the OCtweaker page they hold and show up in windows as i set them.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> The voltage is right.
> Don't use XMP and set your timings manually. Also, whats your chip OC?


How is the voltage right? Why would any memory kit need 1.35v for 2400?

Also i am not OC'd atm on my chip, just trying to get memory up first. OC on my chip is in my sig.


----------



## MrPerforations

varible voltage for the cpu, so when it down clocks it will lower the voltage. the carbon has static as in it appears to be at 1.4v at any clock if I set the voltage in bios. the auto voltage has been reduced to 1.175v, so using any auto voltage is out of the question.

but the ram works?

and i must be able to change the vid some where in bios?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> guess you never looked, they have been there since 1.93a
> 
> 
> 
> Ya still dont know what you are talking about, when i set timings on the OCtweaker page they hold and show up in windows as i set them.
Click to expand...

well, THAT is news to me. they stopped working correctly (on 3 of my boards) when they added DRAM timing options to advanced.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> varible voltage for the cpu, so when it down clocks it will lower the voltage. the carbon has static as in it appears to be at 1.4v at any clock if I set it in bios. the auto voltage has been reduced to 1.175v, so using any auto voltage is out of the question.


Oh right, ya it is nice being able to have variable voltage at least. Have you tried P state overclocking? Last few bios revisions ive had to use that to get downclocking and volting to work right.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> well, THAT is news to me. they stopped working correctly (on 3 of my boards) when they added DRAM timing options to advanced.


Ya im at 14 14 14 14 34 right now, i set them on OCtweaker page. This bios is goofy tho, the second you move ram speed manually it auto adjusts timings and voltage, it wants to set 1.35 for 2133mhz even.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is the voltage right? Why would any memory kit need 1.35v for 2400?
> 
> Also i am not OC'd atm on my chip, just trying to get memory up first. OC on my chip is in my sig.


Because most ram is rated at SPD 2133 and 1.2v, as soon as you change ram speed to anything above 2400 youll need more voltage. Heres my ram kit and spd settings.

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16

You can see 2133 1.2 then 3200mhz and 1.35v. Ram can also be binned just like a cpu, theres variances even between sticks manufactured next to each other. Might not be a ryzen issue, might be a crappy RAM issue. Try it on another board or another system and see what happens.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> well, THAT is news to me. they stopped working correctly (on 3 of my boards) when they added DRAM timing options to advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya im at 14 14 14 14 34 right now, i set them on OCtweaker page. This bios is goofy tho, the second you move ram speed manually it auto adjusts timings and voltage, it wants to set 1.35 for 2133mhz even.
Click to expand...

Wonder if that has anything to do with the SPD? Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because most ram is rated at SPD 2133 and 1.2v, as soon as you change ram speed to anything above 2400 youll need more voltage. Heres my ram kit and spd settings.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16
> 
> You can see 2133 1.2 then 3200mhz and 1.35v. Ram can also be binned just like a cpu, theres variances even between sticks manufactured next to each other. Might not be a ryzen issue, might be a crappy RAM issue. Try it on another board or another system and see what happens.


Nah its the 2.30 bios mah dude, it didnt have this behavior with any other bios revisions. Its just an annoyance as i have to manually scroll down to set volts back to auto (1.2).

Im gonna post a video showing you guys what it does when i set it to 2666 or above, back in a bit.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah its the 2.30 bios mah dude, it didnt have this behavior with any other bios revisions. Its just an annoyance as i have to manually scroll down to set volts back to auto (1.2).
> 
> Im gonna post a video showing you guys what it does when i set it to 2666 or above, back in a bit.


OC your chip. Give your north bridge more juice and try it again. Also, how stable is your RAM at stock? MEMtest it. There are a lot of steps you need to take and its unfortunate and takes a lot of time but it needs to be done. Also, anything above 2133 is technically an overclock. Keep that in mind.

Out of curiosity, do you actually _enjoy_ troubleshooting these issues?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> OC your chip. Give your north bridge more juice and try it again. Also, how stable is your RAM at stock? MEMtest it. There are a lot of steps you need to take and its unfortunate and takes a lot of time but it needs to be done. Also, anything above 2133 is technically an overclock. Keep that in mind.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you actually _enjoy_ troubleshooting these issues?


Yea thats what i said about 2133 but he called me his dude and said i was wrong so ill leave it be haha. Crap ram is still crap ram just like any other pc component.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> OC your chip. Give your north bridge more juice and try it again. Also, how stable is your RAM at stock? MEMtest it. There are a lot of steps you need to take and its unfortunate and takes a lot of time but it needs to be done. Also, anything above 2133 is technically an overclock. Keep that in mind.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you actually _enjoy_ troubleshooting these issues?


This wont work with an OC either, 1.248v 3.8ghz is my daily driver OC, ram will not post even if i put my CPU volts to 1.3 (highest i was willing to go on stock cooler).

And somedays i dont mind, its just that nearly 2 months post release i would have expected this to get ironed out. My pc is running great, my cinebench scores are 1660 with 3800 CPU and 2400 cas 14 ram which is better than ive seen some people with higher settings, but i would just like to get my memory up for the sake of it lol.

Video:





Ive tried everything guys, no matter what i set in the bios my PC does this 5x boot loop. It is most definitely the ram as i have had a 212 dollar kit of trident 400 memory that would do 2933 easily, but i couldnt justify that purchase and sent it back.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea thats what i said about 2133 but he called me his dude and said i was wrong so ill leave it be haha. Crap ram is still crap ram just like any other pc component.


Why should people have to buy 200 dollar ram tho? It shouldnt be this way. You know it and i know it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why should people have to buy 200 dollar ram tho? It shouldnt be this way. You know it and i know it.


Why should people have to buy a 300$ titanium PSU? They don't have to, no one has to the reason you do is to get peak performance. Why are you buying an 8core 16thread cpu to game on when clearly a 4 core 4 thread for 4x cheaper the price will do just fine. it works for every single PC component.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why should people have to buy 200 dollar ram tho? It shouldnt be this way. You know it and i know it.


You certainly don't have to. I made the mistake of buying Trident Z because I believed I'd see huge gains from 3200MHz memory








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Why should people have to buy a 300$ titanium PSU? They don't have to, no one has to the reason you do is to get peak performance. Why are you buying an 8core 16thread cpu to game on when clearly a 4 core 4 thread for 4x cheaper the price will do just fine. it works for every single PC component.


Absolutely. Me and my roommate are competing to build $500 4k gaming computers. It's actually shockingly doable. And let me tell you, there's no $200 ram modules in those builds


----------



## mus1mus

It's just a waste of time trying to help one when the issue is a PEBCAK.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea thats what i said about 2133 but he called me his dude and said i was wrong so ill leave it be haha. Crap ram is still crap ram just like any other pc component.


Its not compatible RAM so.....not sure what to say. Its a brand spanking new architecture with thousands of memory kits already on the market.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's just a waste of time trying to help one when the issue is a PEBCAK.


Isn't this exactly why you would help someone?


----------



## mus1mus

If it's a willing soul, of course.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> You certainly don't have to. I made the mistake of buying Trident Z because I believed I'd see huge gains from 3200MHz memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Me and my roommate are competing to build $500 4k gaming computers. It's actually shockingly doable. And let me tell you, there's no $200 ram modules in those builds


On ryzen you'll see gains even going from 2933 to 3200 ( i did and have benchmarks/games to prove it), and as we see even more speeds available thru BIOS updates ryzen will be even faster, (it uses data fabric/half ram speed for the ccx to communicate, the faster the ram the better)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Its not compatible RAM so.....not sure what to say. Its a brand spanking new architecture with thousands of memory kits already on the market.


Mine isn't either but an older version of my ram (uses samsung instead of hynix) is, but guess what? Some tweaking and my ram works just fine at 3200mhz (needs a little help training but i havent tried any of the new ch6 BIOSes not even the new agesa BIOS yet) and it boots and runs at rated 1.35/1.35 and timings.


----------



## Scotty99

No i know its the ram kit, people think im ******ed in here for some reason. Feel free to offer any suggestions tho, got today off and will try anything. I will even reopen my paypal 50 dollar offer, if you can get my ram to post past 2400 you get the 50


----------



## lightofhonor

"2.30 4/26/2017 Windows How to Update 6.57MB *Update Agesa Version string "SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a*""

Anyone test the new ASRock BIOS? Did all they actually do is update the AGESA string to show the correct version?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofhonor*
> 
> "2.30 4/26/2017 Windows How to Update 6.57MB *Update Agesa Version string "SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a*""
> 
> Anyone test the new ASRock BIOS? Did all they actually do is update the AGESA string to show the correct version?


Ya just installed it, only differences i saw were in a video i posted a page back. When you move the memory speed up it auto sets to xmp timings and volts, very odd behavior.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya just installed it, only differences i saw were in a video i posted a page back. When you move the memory speed up it auto sets to xmp timings and volts, very odd behavior.


I'll tell you what. Call your motherboard's tech support and see what they say about your RAM. Step by step. Let us know what they say.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Should i switch my cpu for another one (1700x) in hopes of getting 3200 or is not worth the hassle from 2933? Im hoping i can at least get 3200. I tried loose timings like 20 and 24. I cant do bclk either because im running nvme. Should i try an older bios?
> 
> 
> 
> slow up. lots of questions
> 
> yes, a different cpu might play nice with your ram. not guaranteed. Your cpu might be happy too with just a little work.
> when you say you tried loose timings what do you mean. You are not likely to have success if you simply change the CAS alone.
> assuming your kit was 14 14 14 36 one of these arguing fellows in here might suggest you try something along the lines of
> 16 16 16 38. Depending on what your kit is rated for. You start with the rated timings and voltage that are printed on the ram's sticker or if ya can't see em the settings that docp shows in your bios. what the cpu is trying to match and not succeeding..
> 
> They can be pulled up a couple other ways but that's generally been the easiest for me to find.
Click to expand...

Yeah, mine's 14-14-14-34. Ive tried 20-20-20-20-40, 24-24-24-44 no go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I'll tell you what. Call your motherboard's tech support and see what they say about your RAM. Step by step. Let us know what they say.


They wouldnt know what to say lol. The people in this thread are far more knowledgeable on the ram issues with ryzen. Like i said ill pay someone 50 bucks if anyone can get my ram above 2400. People keep saying im an idiot, well prove you are right lol.

And this new bios does not have to do with ram being stuck at 2400, its been there the whole time. The new bios just had an odd behavior that sets xmp timings and volts at any frequency.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> On ryzen you'll see gains even going from 2933 to 3200 ( i did and have benchmarks/games to prove it), and as we see even more speeds available thru BIOS updates ryzen will be even faster, (it uses data fabric/half ram speed for the ccx to communicate, the faster the ram the better)


Okay, my previous statement was incorrect.
I already was running all games I've played (which isn't a lot) perfectly fine at 2133. I noticed no difference going to 3200, but I don't benchmark games.
No synthetic test I ran exhibited a difference. Time Spy, Firestrike, Heaven and Valley all ran within margin of error of my previous scores.

It seemed/seems like a fantastic waste of money to spend $200 on RAM in order to gain no noticeable difference in games and no measurable difference in benchmarks.
Maybe with a 144hz monitor where the RAM is the difference between 130fps and 144fps, then I can see that being useful - though $200 seems like a steep price to pay for such small gains.

If you play a game that is not running how you'd like and the faster ram makes it run how you like, then that could easily add up to being justification for the ram. For my uses it was not worthwhile.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya my ram was 98 bucks a month ago while it was on sale plus newegg sent me a 10% promo code. You can barely buy a kit of 2133 for that price today, and memory prices are going to rise as the year goes on. The cheapest kit of 3200 trident is 180 bucks, and even that isnt guaranteed to work (my 4000 kit could only do 2933).


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya my ram was 98 bucks a month ago while it was on sale plus newegg sent me a 10% promo code. You can barely buy a kit of 2133 for that price today, and memory prices are going to rise as the year goes on. The cheapest kit of 3200 trident is 180 bucks, and even that isnt guaranteed to work (my 4000 kit could only do 2933).


I got Crucial Ballistix for around that price. XMP was 2400MHz, it defaulted to 2133MHz. I could not boot a hair over 2133MHz. That was with SOC overvolted, ram overvolted, timings loosened, and there was probably a few other things I tested that I can't remember now.

I went to my motherboard manufacturer's website and looked at their RAM compatibility list. Found one that listed compatibility for 3200MHz, bought it and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If it's a willing soul, of course.


I haven't any idea what the current discussion is about but it's something that is key. You can only lead a horse to water and watch them die from dehydration so many times.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I haven't any idea what the current discussion is about but it's something that is key. You can only lead a horse to water and watch them die from dehydration so many times.


At which point, a good response would probably be to just not be around the horses anymore








A bad response would be to poke and prod the horses and let them know that they're gonna die.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I got Crucial Ballistix for around that price. XMP was 2400MHz, it defaulted to 2133MHz. I could not boot a hair over 2133MHz. That was with SOC overvolted, ram overvolted, timings loosened, and there was probably a few other things I tested that I can't remember now.
> 
> I went to my motherboard manufacturer's website and looked at their RAM compatibility list. Found one that listed compatibility for 3200MHz, bought it and it worked flawlessly.


lol ya good luck with asrock:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Memory

Not a single 3200 kit on the list, and the 3000 stuff is a 8gb kit.

I like this board overall for its looks features and price, buy my god they dropped the ball on ram.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol ya good luck with asrock:
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/index.us.asp#Memory
> 
> Not a single 3200 kit on the list, and the 3000 stuff is a 8gb kit.
> 
> I like this board overall for its looks features and price, buy my god they dropped the ball on ram.


Wow, yeah. That's not a real great selection there.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I haven't any idea what the current discussion is about but it's something that is key. You can only lead a horse to water and watch them die from dehydration so many times.


Dude im willing to try suggestions lol, i have 50 bucks in paypal money to anyone who can bring this ram above 2400.....i just dont think its possible.

I assume (i used to say "know") these memory problems will be fixed eventually, but almost two months after release and new agesa updates im not so sure anymore. I will say again, people should not have to buy 200 dollar kits of ram to get them to function correctly, think of all the people on ryzen 5.....do you really expect someone to spend as much on ram as CPU?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I haven't any idea what the current discussion is about but it's something that is key. You can only lead a horse to water and watch them die from dehydration so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude im willing to try suggestions lol, i have 50 bucks in paypal money to anyone who can bring this ram above 2400.....i just dont think its possible.
> 
> I assume (i used to say "know") these memory problems will be fixed eventually, but almost two months after release and new agesa updates im not so sure anymore. I will say again, people should not have to buy 200 dollar kits of ram to get them to function correctly, think of all the people on ryzen 5.....do you really expect someone to spend as much on ram as CPU?
Click to expand...

intel people do it all the time







- and they don't have real gains past a certain point.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> intel people do it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and they don't have real gains past a certain point.


But i could go to microcenter later today buy a z270 board press xmp and everything would work 100% fine, that is the difference here. With this exact memory kit i have now.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> intel people do it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and they don't have real gains past a certain point.
> 
> 
> 
> But i could go to microcenter later today buy a z270 board press xmp and everything would work 100% fine, that is the difference here.
Click to expand...

your right, you could go buy 2 items that have been DESIGNED to work together (XMP = INTEL SPECS) and it works perfectly. that's the difference here.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look, the same board did 2933 with a B-die kit.


Again i know its the ram at fault.....but why are we 2 months past release with two new agesa updates and some ram still does not work with ryzen? How long do we have to wait?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> well, ddr4 came out when? how long before 3200 worked perfect on ALL intel boards with ALL chips?


I have no idea, do any z170/270 boards have problems with some 3200 kits? My guess would be no.


----------



## drdrache

BTW - i get 2933 without effort with these hynix chips :
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038

and they are $119 @ amazon....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> GOOD Question. rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer?
> 
> Since B-dies came out!


Some people care about price/performance ratios, i know that is shunned on this forum tho.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> well, ddr4 came out when? how long before 3200 worked perfect on ALL intel boards with ALL chips?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, do any z170/270 boards have problems with some 3200 kits? My guess would be no.
Click to expand...

you are right, you don't have an idea. they did - it took a VERY long time - and ALOT of microcode updates and B-die to make it all work.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you are right, you don't have an idea. they did - it took a VERY long time - and ALOT of microcode updates and B-die to make it all work.


How long was it, at what date am i allowed to be annoyed my ram isnt working?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you are right, you don't have an idea. they did - it took a VERY long time - and ALOT of microcode updates and B-die to make it all work.
> 
> 
> 
> How long was it, at what date am i allowed to be annoyed my ram isnt working?
Click to expand...

you are annoyed that you can't OVERCLOCK your ram - because you KNOW you bought ram that isn't great yet...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you are annoyed that you can't OVERCLOCK your ram - because you KNOW you bought ram that isn't great yet...


That isnt fair either, if i spend 100 dollars more i am allowed to overclock my ram. Ill ask again, what date would you allow me to be annoyed my ram cant hit 3200?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> BTW - i get 2933 without effort with these hynix chips :
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038
> 
> and they are $119 @ amazon....


I have the same set, only black, can't reach 2933.









EDIT: Probably my MB bios though...TBH.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> BTW - i get 2933 without effort with these hynix chips :
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038
> 
> and they are $119 @ amazon....
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same set, only black, can't reach 2933.
Click to expand...

which board? i can outline my "without effort" process I use.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> which board? i can outline my "without effort" process I use.


MSI Krait X370 Gaming

EDIT: Got my not pad ready(handwritten of course)...lol


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> you are annoyed that you can't OVERCLOCK your ram - because you KNOW you bought ram that isn't great yet...
> 
> 
> 
> That isnt fair either, if i spend 100 dollars more i am allowed to overclock my ram. Ill ask again, what date would you allow me to be annoyed my ram cant hit 3200?
Click to expand...

it's completely fair, and it's completely fair to be annoyed the first second it doesn't hit the XMP. but - you are relying on a binning for a completely different platform.

in reality you have XMP2400 ram on ryzen.


----------



## Scotty99

Well how long does this take? If i asked a month ago people would have said the next agesa update. That came out for my board today, whats the next goal post?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> which board? i can outline my "without effort" process I use.
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Krait X370 Gaming
> 
> EDIT: Got my not pad ready(handwritten of course)...lol
Click to expand...

this may not work for you on the MSI - but :

sent XMP (which autosets volts and SOC ) save reboot
this causes a 3 boot fail loop
boots up @2133 - go to uefi - set strap to 2933 - check my 1.35V - save and reboot
boots up @ 2933 - then I set my Timings (14-14-14-36)


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well how long does this take? If i asked a month ago people would have said the next agesa update. That came out for my board today, whats the next goal post?


it didn't actually come out today - it was a string update - and the goalpost has been may for the ACTUAL agesa update- this one is "first week of april" (same agesa as last 2 bioses)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> this may not work for you on the MSI - but :
> 
> sent XMP (which autosets volts and SOC ) save reboot
> this causes a 3 boot fail loop
> boots up @2133 - go to uefi - set strap to 2933 - check my 1.35V - save and reboot
> boots up @ 2933 - then I set my Timings (14-14-14-36)


Off to try! Thx


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> this may not work for you on the MSI - but :
> 
> sent XMP (which autosets volts and SOC ) save reboot
> this causes a 3 boot fail loop
> boots up @2133 - go to uefi - set strap to 2933 - check my 1.35V - save and reboot
> boots up @ 2933 - then I set my Timings (14-14-14-36)


Ive tried this as well from suggestions from one guy, after the failed boot loop its still at 3200 in bios. You do have a killer right?

What i mean by this is, if i dont press f2 to go into the bios it will do an infinite number of boot loops until i go back into the uefi.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> it didn't actually come out today - it was a string update - and the goalpost has been may for the ACTUAL agesa update- this one is "first week of april" (same agesa as last 2 bioses)


Even on Intel, 3200 is elusive for non-capable Dimms. Simple fact.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Even on Intel, 3200 is elusive for non-capable Dimms. Simple fact.


So you are insinuating my ram wont work on the intel z270 version of the killer either? I assume by non capable you mean non B die kits? From the newegg review section of my ram:

-Plugged into my new ASRock Killer i5 build and loaded XMP profines. Super easy


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Okay, my previous statement was incorrect.
> I already was running all games I've played (which isn't a lot) perfectly fine at 2133. I noticed no difference going to 3200, but I don't benchmark games.
> No synthetic test I ran exhibited a difference. Time Spy, Firestrike, Heaven and Valley all ran within margin of error of my previous scores.
> 
> It seemed/seems like a fantastic waste of money to spend $200 on RAM in order to gain no noticeable difference in games and no measurable difference in benchmarks.
> Maybe with a 144hz monitor where the RAM is the difference between 130fps and 144fps, then I can see that being useful - though $200 seems like a steep price to pay for such small gains.
> 
> If you play a game that is not running how you'd like and the faster ram makes it run how you like, then that could easily add up to being justification for the ram. For my uses it was not worthwhile.










.

3DM FS on W7 High Performance, ya da, ya da.... rig OC via UEFI, GPU OC via ROM .....

6x 2133MHz vs 3200MHz. same timings manually that could be set, 2133MHz strap benefits from other timings being better IMO.

Would I have felt bad having a lower spec RAM in above context no way. Did I pay full whack for Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x 8GB, no way. Gaming again @ 1440P I'm seeing no real benefit either.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive tried this as well from suggestions from one guy, after the failed boot loop its still at 3200 in bios. You do have a killer right?
> 
> What i mean by this is, if i dont press f2 to go into the bios it will do an infinite number of boot loops until i go back into the uefi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> this may not work for you on the MSI - but :
> 
> sent XMP (which autosets volts and SOC ) save reboot
> this causes a 3 boot fail loop
> boots up @2133 - go to uefi - set strap to 2933 - check my 1.35V - save and reboot
> boots up @ 2933 - then I set my Timings (14-14-14-36)


No luck here either. It did go through the 3 failed boots, then it reset everything in my bios, fans included.

Oh well...I'm not too worried about it. It would be nice, but at this point, it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya when i had the 2933 kit all i saw were slight increases to benchmark scores, when i was playing overwatch the FPS was identical to 2400. I know some games do show gains, but most people benchmarking ram have gtx 1080's or above, i have a 1060 so i cant really trust those results.

I think the question everyone needs to ask (including myself) is 3200 ram really THAT big of a deal?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So you are insinuating my ram wont work on the intel z270 version of the killer either? I assume by non capable you mean non B die kits? From the newegg review section of my ram:
> 
> -Plugged into my new ASRock Killer i5 build and loaded XMP profines. Super easy




Literally, what you have done and tried is next to nothing.


----------



## Scotty99

?

You said intel is also having problems with 3200 non B die ram, do you have proof of this? Most cas 16 hynix ram seems to work perfectly fine on intel, do you have evidence to the contrary? For example say i went to microcenter and bought the absolute bargain basement z270 board and plugged my hynix ripjaws in, what % chance do you think it would post at xmp at be stable?

100%
50%
10%

???


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Dude im willing to try suggestions lol, i have 50 bucks in paypal money to anyone who can bring this ram above 2400.....i just dont think its possible.
> 
> I assume (i used to say "know") these memory problems will be fixed eventually, but almost two months after release and new agesa updates im not so sure anymore. I will say again, people should not have to buy 200 dollar kits of ram to get them to function correctly, think of all the people on ryzen 5.....do you really expect someone to spend as much on ram as CPU?


I gave you a suggestion. Call the people that made your motherboard. I'm sure the engineers who made the board are knowledgeable and could tell you if your $100 RAM will ever been compatible...if ever (which i doubt). The product page itself does in fact say "x99 intel something or other" so you're kind of lashing out that its not working on a brand spanking new AMD platform.
I had incompatible RAM because I jumped the gun and purchased it BEFORE buying my motherboard. I tried to make it work but ultimately, it didn't.
My bad.
But i suspected that would be an issue prior to trying to troubleshoot. The solution was extremely simple.
...
I bought RAM on the QVL. I got some samsung 3200 Trident Z. Still doesn't run at 3200 but I'm ok with it because 3200 is an overclock and overclocks ARE NOT guaranteed.
Period. End of story. 2133 is guaranteed. You're getting 2400 with RAM designed for a completely different platform.
Just because you don't want to spend the money on it doesn't make it unreasonable. There is a supply and demand for the very specific item you're complaining about. The market ultimately makes that happen.
Its just the way things are right now.

So lets just sum it up.
You said you tried everything in this thread. I'm not 100% sure I believe that but lets give you the benefit of the doubt and say you did.
Check.
Second option is to go directly to the source.
You say you didn't want to.
Last option.
Buy RAM thats been tested with your board and chip and call it a day.
You said you shouldn't have to.
Well.
...
You could always buy a pre assembled alienware or something. Maybe an iMac is better suited for you.


----------



## mus1mus

Scotty,

You should have bought one!

Then if you can run it with this kind of stability, we'll talk.



Til then,


Spoiler: Bye Bye!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I think the question everyone needs to ask (including myself) is 3200 ram really THAT big of a deal?


Not IMO. Especially if gaming at 1440P IMO. What do you use?

The MG279Q I have has a FreeSync range of 35-90Hz, it does have LFC for < 35 FPS. Using CRU I can mod the FS range, IIRC something like 57-143 I was using at one point. LFC is still supposed kick in, as "max refresh is ≥2.5X min. refresh".

I could not perceive the difference above 90 FPS/Hz. So I reverted to stock FS range, I use 89 FPS cap and enjoy smooth gaming, etc.

If your "bench'o'holic" and need the extra points, etc for a bench which does show the benefit "it's gravy", then go high speed RAM IMO, etc, etc.

If your purpose is "productivity" then yes I've seen some posts of members showing higher speed ram shaved x seconds of x process.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Okay, my previous statement was incorrect.
> I already was running all games I've played (which isn't a lot) perfectly fine at 2133. I noticed no difference going to 3200, but I don't benchmark games.
> No synthetic test I ran exhibited a difference. Time Spy, Firestrike, Heaven and Valley all ran within margin of error of my previous scores.
> 
> It seemed/seems like a fantastic waste of money to spend $200 on RAM in order to gain no noticeable difference in games and no measurable difference in benchmarks.
> Maybe with a 144hz monitor where the RAM is the difference between 130fps and 144fps, then I can see that being useful - though $200 seems like a steep price to pay for such small gains.
> 
> If you play a game that is not running how you'd like and the faster ram makes it run how you like, then that could easily add up to being justification for the ram. For my uses it was not worthwhile.


Is this using crossfire fury X's? Cos Mindblank tech had review stating gains were seen on CPU bound titles on high end GPU's or was it hardware unboxed


----------



## Scotty99

Can anyone decipher what musimus is trying to say lol?

And ya i play at 1440p, gsync. Everything is butter smooth except one game, star wars the old republic. Its not that it isnt smooth exactly, its that when you pan the camera around it does not look like a frame synced experience should, its definitely the engine they are using. If not panning camera fast trying to look for it, you wont see it.

Its not that im unhappy with my system i love it, i just figured 2 months after release these ram issues would be fixed is all. I will wait til the end of may to come to any conclusions about ram compatibility, if by then my ram is still at 2400....that new 6 core intel i5 is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## lerrk

Why buy expensive ram, if tou can buy 2 samsung's M378A1K43CB2 for like 60x2 bucks and it will work on 3200?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you want me to SPELL it for you, fine
> 
> You should just go ahead an buy an i5-7600K. This platform is beyond the reach of your understanding. And last time I heard, your games don't even need 4 cores!


You linked a pile of hardware after i asked why you think intel is having issues with hynix ram, just what lol. Are you ok?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lerrk*
> 
> Why buy expensive ram, if tou can buy 2 samsung's M378A1K43CB2 for like 60 bucks and it will work on 3200?


If you buy hardware based on price/performance ratios on this forum you are looked down upon. It is the weirdest experience ive ever had on the internet hands down lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh really?

Last tiume I checked, no one in here told me I am stupid for running these with Ryzen.

Talk if you have proven something.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 6x 2133MHz vs 3200MHz. same timings manually that could be set, 2133MHz strap benefits from other timings being better IMO.
> 
> Would I have felt bad having a lower spec RAM in above context no way. Did I pay full whack for Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x 8GB, no way. Gaming again @ 1440P I'm seeing no real benefit either.


I'm glad (or sad?) I'm not the only one with these findings. But on the other hand, I kinda wish it was something wrong I did so that I could fix it and make it faster








Oh well. It is what it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Is this using crossfire fury X's? Cos Mindblank tech had review stating gains were seen on CPU bound titles on high end GPU's or was it hardware unboxed


Yeah this is possible and I've seen reviews indicating a similar thing. My point is largely that I am never going to notice on my 75Hz monitor if my games are running at 120FPS or 140FPS.
At the point where you're playing a high speed game at 144Hz and you're streaming, then sure, that fast ram might be worth it. For my workload and I'm guessing a sizeable quantity of people, I don't think it's going to be a good bang for the buck. I really wish it would stop getting so hyped up.


----------



## chew*

Holy hell 4 pages about ram...

Anyway.

Is f3 the only bios for gaming k7 or are there betas floating around?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh really?
> 
> Last tiume I checked, no one in here told me I am stupid for running these with Ryzen.
> 
> Talk if you have proven something.


I'm not trying to be rude. I acknowledge that you tend to know what you're talking about when overclocking. That said, as far as I can tell scotty is just asking for suggestions and you're just telling him you're better than him. I'm not sure where this is going or how it is useful...


----------



## Scotty99

Musimus....i have a killer, thats a gigabyte board. But you are missing the point, not everyone has disposable income like you and does this as a hobby, for some people 100 bucks is a big deal and 3200 tridents make no sense in a price/performance perspective. That 100 dollars could have taken me almost to a 1070 from a 1060.

Musimus if you truly want to prove im an idiot and am doing something wrong you do this:

Buy these exact parts:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769&cm_re=killer_x370-_-13-157-769-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941

If you can get it to post over 2400 you are the man, and i am the village idiot.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Holy hell 4 pages about ram...
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Is f3 the only bios for gaming k7 or are there betas floating around?


http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude. I acknowledge that you tend to know what you're talking about when overclocking. That said, as far as I can tell scotty is just asking for suggestions and you're just telling him you're better than him. I'm not sure where this is going or how it is useful...


Believe me, we're sooo past trying to help him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Musimus....i have a killer, thats a gigabyte board. But you are missing the point, not everyone has disposable income like you and does this as a hobby, for some people 100 bucks is a big deal and 3200 tridents make no sense in a price/performance perspective. That 100 dollars could have taken me almost to a 1070 from a 1060.


Then accept your crappy board, RAM, and your skills as they rightly are.

CHEAP COMPONENTS = CHEAP RESULTS


----------



## Scotty99

Wouldn't call a 150 dollar motherboard cheap parts. And most people wouldnt say 115 dollar ram isnt cheap either.

This forum is another world, truly the oddest bunch of people ive ever came across.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> we disagree on is your statement saying that air coolers are more than sufficient. They are not. My corsair h100i v2 is worth its weight in gold with my overclock. An air cooler is not sufficient especially during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Challenge Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC3D AMD Ryzen Cooling Round Up
Click to expand...

I can't pull off the same CPU or RAM speeds, but with the same 1.4V CPU and 1.1V SoC I am seeing a delta of 48.5°C. Almost on par with an $80 NH-D15S at full blast. This is with a 1350 RPM Arctic F12 for the "pull" fan. Ambient 21.5°C and case all closed up. Max temp of 70°C and average of 62.6°C.
For ~$100 a 240mm CM liquid cooler gets you 7.5°C cooler, and a ~$150 cooler gets you 10°C cooler than the Evo (which is $0 for the guy asking about this since he already owns one).

Again, AIOs are superior, but are they necessary/worth it? That's up to each person to decide.
https://streamable.com/s/upbwn/mxgwix


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lerrk*
> 
> Why buy expensive ram, if tou can buy 2 samsung's M378A1K43CB2 for like 60x2 bucks and it will work on 3200?


Got pics of this? I owned quite a bit of M378A1K43BB2 which were duds compared to the Trident Z B Dies that I have. Samsung listed that set as C-Die, interesting.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=42
> Believe me, we're sooo past trying to help him.
> Then accept your crappy board, RAM, and your skills as they rightly are.
> 
> CHEAP COMPONENTS = CHEAP RESULTS


Okay, so I'm interested in why you think that the Asrock Killer is a bad board and why the Ripjaws V is bad ram?
Is there a reason? If you've explained this somewhere in the past 20 pages and want to link me there, that's fine. I haven't seen it glancing through though.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Musimus....i have a killer, thats a gigabyte board. But you are missing the point, not everyone has disposable income like you and does this as a hobby, for some people 100 bucks is a big deal and 3200 tridents make no sense in a price/performance perspective. That 100 dollars could have taken me almost to a 1070 from a 1060.
> 
> Musimus if you truly want to prove im an idiot and am doing something wrong you do this:
> 
> Buy these exact parts:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769&cm_re=killer_x370-_-13-157-769-_-Product
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
> 
> If you can get it to post over 2400 you are the man, and i am the village idiot.






, 3200 mhz doesn't really matter to be honest.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wouldn't call a 150 dollar motherboard cheap parts. And most people wouldnt say 115 dollar ram isnt cheap either.
> 
> This forum is another world, truly the oddest bunch of people ive ever came across.


You are taking things too far but you are still grounded off a nuisance logic.

Nothing is wrong with the forum that advises easier path to a greater working system.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are taking things too far but you are still grounded off a nuisance logic.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with the forum that advises easier path to a greater working system.


Wait am i the problem or the board/ram? You have suggested both.

Lets forget about 3200 atm, why will my board not post at xmp timings/volts at 2666:


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Any temp freaks other than myself that may be curious.
> 
> This is after several hours of D3 and Forza. I switched to the Ryzen balanced from high performance and cannot tell a difference, at least with the naked eye.
> 
> Another oddity i've noticed is that some of my load times are actually longer in some of my OC settings. I've noticed a few performance drops the higher I've gone. I've kicked the voltage up a tad (its pretty stable where it is in the pic) and ran at 3925 and my Cine score drops a little.
> The higher the OC on my chip for example, the longer some of my load times are in games. Once I'm in game, its butter. I keep my games stored on 2x 1 TB WD blacks in RAID 0 so they aren't _that_ slow.
> Lets take my IBT runs. When my have my RAM at 2400 or even 2133 15-16-16-35 my IBT times are faster than my 2933 14-14-14-2-34 by about 35 seconds per run on average.
> These are new to me and I'm not sure how to correct them. I would think this has to do with a BIOS setting I'm forgetting or just overlooking or a lack of voltage.
> 
> I think Superzan or savage bunny might have mentioned that this was a bug but I'm not 100%.


Before it gets buried under jargon. Anyone else notice these oddities? Is it a bug?


----------



## gupsterg

@Scotty99

PM'd you chap. Here is video instead of words, so "we" can confirm you have Hynix.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 3200 mhz doesn't really matter to be honest.


Ya i realize its not a huge difference, just kinda the idea i bought 3200 ram (even tho i got it at a great price) id like it to hit those speeds. And most of the games i play do great at 1440p with a 1060, card surprised me at how well it does actually.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Scotty99
> 
> PM'd you chap. Here is video instead of words, so "we" can confirm you have Hynix.


Oh its most definitely hynix confirmed by aida. It not hitting 3200 does not surprise me, as we all know b die's just jive better with ryzen at the moment for whatever reason. The perplexing thing to me is why it wont go over 2400, it should be able to hit at least 2666 without issue.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=42
> Believe me, we're sooo past trying to help him.
> Then accept your crappy board, RAM, and your skills as they rightly are.
> 
> CHEAP COMPONENTS = CHEAP RESULTS


whats wrong with the asrock killer sli/ac?


----------



## Xevi




----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOVE the wingnuts.










Is it a carriage bolt or are there more wingnuts on the backside as well?


----------



## MrPerforations

I







your bracket


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh its most definitely hynix confirmed by aida. It not hitting 3200 does not surprise me, as we all know b die's just jive better with ryzen at the moment for whatever reason. The perplexing thing to me is why it wont go over 2400, it should be able to hit at least 2666 without issue.


OK.

Use a USB stick, F12 saves UEFI (ie bios) screenies, upload/PM, then "we" can view better. Reading manual OC Tweaker / Advanced is where "we" be doing stuff, so screenies of those be handy.

From what 8 Pack on OCuk said the Asrock boards are decent, this was from a comment I read while back at Ryzen launch, he knows someone there in R&D or something along those lines.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Okay, so I'm interested in why you think that the Asrock Killer is a bad board and why the Ripjaws V is bad ram?
> Is there a reason? If you've explained this somewhere in the past 20 pages and want to link me there, that's fine. I haven't seen it glancing through though.


The response is not aimed directly towards the board. If you read back, his 4000MHz B-Dies hit 2933 on that same board. And I did mention that.

That was purely a response to his statement saying, he only (my own word) has a Killer - in his mind, Cheaper. And I have a better (my own word too) more expensive Gigabyte.

Now for the RAM, I have tested a lot of Hynix, C - B - D Dies, Microns, Elpidas and can only get 2666 guaranteed for everything. With Elpidas, Microns doing 3200 with absurd timings. Hynix did 2933 with some love.

What happens in between the mobo and the RAM is left to the CPU and the user.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait am i the problem or the board/ram? You have suggested both.
> 
> Lets forget about 3200 atm, why will my board not post at xmp timings/volts at 2666:


Three letters. RMA!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *92blueludesi*
> 
> whats wrong with the asrock killer sli/ac?


See above.


----------



## Scotty99

Right and thats what i dont get, if i could post at 2666 id be ok with that.....but i am the only person ive seen who cant hit those numbers.

I think this is all going to get worked out eventually like ive said in the past, could you imagine 6 months from now people are still having these ram issues? Prospective R3 or R5 buyers simply cannot afford samsung b die ram, they will have to pick hynix or crucial stuff.

Its just weird to me it hasnt been fixed yet.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i realize its not a huge difference, just kinda the idea i bought 3200 ram (even tho i got it at a great price) id like it to hit those speeds. And most of the games i play do great at 1440p with a 1060, card surprised me at how well it does actually.


Have you tried experimenting with increasing vcore while leaving the cpu stock and only changing the memory speeds/timings?

- Set your cpu multi to 32x, and start at 1.3v for the vcore (static volts only, no offset overclocking)
- From here adjust your ram speeds starting at 2666 (seeing as 2400 posts/works)
- If it doesn't post, increase your vcore and or loosen timings
- Continue to increase vcore up to 1.4v changing only the vcore and memory timings

If none of that works, it's still a crap shoot until we get some major improvements with that "May update" AMD has teased us with. The majority of speeds above 2933 are still being posted by B-Die kits.


----------



## mus1mus

Your real problem is having that thought in the back of your mind.

If I were you, I'd accept things for what they are right now considering it was your own purchase decision.

We advised you to get a 3200C14 kit before. You didn't. And instead opted for the more expensive 4000MHz (thought you knew better, eh) kit and got mad as you cannot hit 3200 with those.

This forum have tried to help you. If you didn't realize that.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Right and thats what i dont get, if i could post at 2666 id be ok with that.....but i am the only person ive seen who cant hit those numbers.
> 
> I think this is all going to get worked out eventually like ive said in the past, could you imagine 6 months from now people are still having these ram issues? Prospective R3 or R5 buyers simply cannot afford samsung b die ram, they will have to pick hynix or crucial stuff.
> 
> Its just weird to me it hasnt been fixed yet.


reading the qvl list, I'm not surprised it don't work, not a lot of high speed anything on that list.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your real problem is having that thought in the back of your mind.
> 
> I'd accept things for what they are right now considering it was your own purchase decision.
> 
> We advised you to get a 3200C14 kit before. You didn't. And instead opted for the more expensive 4000MHz (thought you knew better, eh) kit and got mad as you cannot hit 3200 with those.
> 
> This forum have tried to help. If you didn't realize that.


Eh the 4000 kit was only 8 dollars more than the 3200 cas 14 stuff lol (was 188 dollars on sale). At the time i purchased my PC there was a 83 dollar difference between my ripjaws and cas 14 tridents, that i could simply not justify.

The trident kit was simply an experiment for me i knew i was never going to keep it, the gains 3200 gets you simply are not worth the cost increase.


----------



## mus1mus

Then stop opting and dreaming for higher clocks. Easy peasy.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Have you tried experimenting with increasing vcore while leaving the cpu stock and only changing the memory speeds/timings?
> 
> - Set your cpu multi to 32x, and start at 1.3v for the vcore (static volts only, no offset overclocking)
> - From here adjust your ram speeds starting at 2666 (seeing as 2400 posts/works)
> - If it doesn't post, increase your vcore and or loosen timings
> - Continue to increase vcore up to 1.4v changing only the vcore and memory timings
> 
> If none of that works, it's still a crap shoot until we get some major improvements with that "May update" AMD has teased us with. The majority of speeds above 2933 are still being posted by B-Die kits.


Any reason for the 32x multi and not just leaving it at stock? Because i have left it at stock clocks and increased CPU voltages up to 1.3, didnt go higher than that as im on stock cooler.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then stop opting and dreaming for higher clocks. Easy peasy.


So in your mind people with hynix will be stuck there forever? (i have my own thoughts on this, just curious as to yours).


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Any reason for the 32x multi and not just leaving it at stock? Because i have left it at stock clocks and increased CPU voltages up to 1.3, didnt go higher than that as im on stock cooler.


To isolate the cpu clock, and remove it from a cause of instability/reason to stop posting. Leaving it at auto will still allow it to hit boost bins where as setting it to 32 will lock the cpu at 3200mhz.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> To isolate the cpu clock, and remove it from a cause of instability/reason to stop posting. Leaving it at auto will still allow it to hit boost bins where as setting it to 32 will lock the cpu at 3200mhz.


Ill try this later, ill also try SoC to 1.2v as im not sure i tried doing both at same time before.

Dont think its gonna work but its about the only thing i havent tried, heh.


----------



## MrPerforations

setting the voltage and clocks and timing manual for your ram might increase your chances, also, when I change the ram, it boots and then reboots to set itself up, might be that same with yours.


----------



## bios_R_us

I think I have pretty much the same Ripjaws, just got them to change my previous Kingstons. Can't boot with them at the rated 3200 CL16 but I'm running them at 2933 CL 14.

Granted, different mobo, but it's still on the "cheaper" side of the spectrum.





Edit:
Running 1.1 SOC Voltage, though I'm sure it booted with lower than that, I'm using that as it "might" have helped with stability for 4GHz.

RAM voltage is 1.35


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So in your mind people with hynix will be stuck there forever? (i have my own thoughts on this, just curious as to yours).


I didn't say RMA for no reason.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya ive seen people with other boards get them to post higher than 2400, just a combo of this particular board and ram i guess.

2400 boots up perfect, but no matter what i enter for timings/volts/soc etc it simply wont go at 2666 or higher. RC was the guy who tried helping me around a month ago, even with crazy high timings (24 i think) still a no go. There is something this board does not like about this ram or vice versa.

Looking at your cpuz scores tell me i should stop caring, i get 19600 for multi and 2320 for single core with 3.8ghz and 2400 ram lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I didn't say RMA for no reason.


Oh so you actually think hynix will never be able to hit 3200 on this platform.

So in other words, people with R3's R5's will never have 3200 ram, because they cant afford it.

AMD really did a good job on this stuff lolololol.


----------



## Xevi

Use 1.150v SOC, 1.46vdimm


----------



## Scotty99

Tried it my dude, i actually did 1.2 SoC and 1.5v dram about a month ago.

Appreciate you trying to help tho.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Looking at your cpuz scores tell me i should stop caring, i get 19600 for multi and 2320 for single core with 3.8ghz and 2400 ram lol.


What? You can't stop there!


Onwards! Upwards!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I didn't say RMA for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think my ram is defective? Or are you suggesting to buy a kit of tridents again lol.
Click to expand...

Ram compatability is nothing new just over the last few years hasn't been much of an issue. Some systems just by their nature will never run proper with certain types of ram or certain timing tables. Some old DFI boards were great boards but wouldn't even boot with the wrong ram in them.
Now for your ram, you keep saying DOCP have you tried them just on auto? And always set defaults first in BIOS and even clear CMOS when powered down when trying something"different" with your ram. There are so many timings programmed into to your ram all it takes is for one of them to conflict with the way your motherboard sets them up and boom. She no worky.
Even on the FX platform there were some kits of G.Skill everyday looking ram that would not allow the board to boot. PERIOD.
Your ram may never be compatable that we just don't know yet.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> What? You can't stop there!
> 
> 
> Onwards! Upwards!


To get that kind of score i would have to push volts to a point that would literally double power consumption of my chip, to hit ~200mhz higher lol. Dunno about you, but i pay my electricity bill.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram compatability is nothing new just over the last few years hasn't been much of an issue. Some systems just by their nature will never run proper with certain types of ram or certain timing tables. Some old DFI boards were great boards but wouldn't even boot with the wrong ram in them.
> Now for your ram, you keep saying DOCP have you tried them just on auto? And always set defaults first in BIOS and even clear CMOS when powered down when trying something"different" with your ram. There are so many timings programmed into to your ram all it takes is for one of them to conflict with the way your motherboard sets them up and boom. She no worky.
> Even on the FX platform there were some kits of G.Skill everyday looking ram that would not allow the board to boot. PERIOD.
> Your ram may never be compatable that we just don't know yet.


Yes back when i was really trying to get above 2400 i would reset cmos every time, even tho it was annoying on this board (no button, had to move a jumper).

That would be pretty nuts if these kits never hit 3200, wouldnt that have to be implied in the product listing *Does not work at rated speeds with AMD platform.?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its just a crying shame that some youtubers put out videos showing 3200 ram giving massive gains with ryzen, prospective buyers will think
> To get that kind of score i would have to push volts to a point that would literally double power consumption of my chip, to hit ~200mhz higher lol. Dunno about you, but i pay my electricity bill.


I agree with you about the hype for 3200MHz being not necessarily a great thing.

What do you mean you don't wanna push 1.6v 24/7


----------



## chew*

Hmm ok mus i will make a few emails.

Quite sure i can motivate them to get me a few bios.

F3 has a bug with ref clock...works fine till multi is not auto... Or at least 30x works and 32.50 did not..

Need to test some more but first i need to complete my degredation testing.

See if 1.6v has damaged cpu...so far...looks like the chip seems to not care and be fine...

3 session 8 hours @ 1.6.

Still rips prime @ 3.9 @ 1.40v...


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> I agree with you about the hype for 3200MHz being not necessarily a great thing.
> 
> What do you mean you don't wanna push 1.6v 24/7


I use 3200 @ 1.4v. I don't know what you're talking about. I also bought a $230 kit of RAM and not some low quality Corsair Kits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Hmm ok mus i will make a few emails.
> 
> Quite sure i can motivate them to get me a few bios.
> 
> F3 has a bug with ref clock...works fine till multi is not auto... Or at least 30x works and 32.50 did not..
> 
> Need to test some more but first i need to complete my degredation testing.
> 
> See if 1.6v has damaged cpu...so far...looks like the chip seems to not care and be fine...
> 
> 3 session 8 hours @ 1.6.
> 
> Still rips prime @ 3.9 @ 1.40v...


Check over on the K7 thread. I've posted about this a few times. BCLK OC is extremely unstable on F3. I throw error codes or straight up crash in the BIOS if I touch it.

Seeing as I bought the board for BCLK OC I am pretty frustrated.

I also sent Gigabyte an email the other day, but apparently they're off at a trade show this week.

Also I run @ 135 BCLK to get 3600 but I think I experienced degredation as I can't do it anymore

^ Just multiply clocks by 135 as Userbenchmark doesn't record the results properly. The RAM / CPU scores should "prove" that something is up.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh so you actually think hynix will never be able to hit 3200 on this platform.
> 
> So in other words, people with R3's R5's will never have 3200 ram, because they cant afford it.
> 
> AMD really did a good job on this stuff lolololol.


It seems that you are a massive troll.

Overclocking is not something you must expect the same results from all the systems.

You need:

Skills
Good Equipment
Luck

If you don't have the skill you will not be going to choose/buy a good mobo/ram for overclocking. Your mindset is budget oriented that's why you pay less for some parts.

What are you trying to do is a budget overclocking. So don't expect greater compatibility between different parts. Don't forget XMP is an overclocking feature and it not a 100% success everywhere.

Also, i don't understand why you whine on a subject that you shouldn't expect specific results and why you say on the Ryzen Owners thread that you will buy Intel. Go ahead but this is not my problem and I don't want to read about it.

TLDR Don't try overclocking when you don't have the knowledge and the skill to do it. I believe that your issues are PEBKAC or you just troll.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I use 3200 @ 1.4v. I don't know what you're talking about. I also bought a $230 kit of RAM and not some low quality Corsair Kits.
> Check over on the K7 thread. I've posted about this a few times. BCLK OC is extremely unstable on F3. I throw error codes or straight up crash in the BIOS if I touch it.
> 
> Seeing as I bought the board for BCLK OC I am pretty frustrated.
> 
> I also sent Gigabyte an email the other day, but apparently they're off at a trade show this week.
> 
> Also I run @ 135 BCLK to get 3600 but I think I experienced degredation as I can't do it anymore
> 
> ^ Just multiply clocks by 135 as Userbenchmark doesn't record the results properly. The RAM / CPU scores should "prove" that something is up.


No crashes...you must have an issue elsewhere...










Works fine till i deviate from 30x...

If your not stable well obviously its going to crash in bios or in desktop...

Over 120 for 24/7 use....not realistic..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram compatability is nothing new just over the last few years hasn't been much of an issue. Some systems just by their nature will never run proper with certain types of ram or certain timing tables. Some old DFI boards were great boards but wouldn't even boot with the wrong ram in them.
> Now for your ram, you keep saying DOCP have you tried them just on auto? And always set defaults first in BIOS and even clear CMOS when powered down when trying something"different" with your ram. There are so many timings programmed into to your ram all it takes is for one of them to conflict with the way your motherboard sets them up and boom. She no worky.
> Even on the FX platform there were some kits of G.Skill everyday looking ram that would not allow the board to boot. PERIOD.
> Your ram may never be compatable that we just don't know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes back when i was really trying to get above 2400 i would reset cmos every time, even tho it was annoying on this board (no button, had to move a jumper).
> 
> That would be pretty nuts if these kits never hit 3200, wouldnt that have to be implied in the product listing *Does not work at rated speeds with AMD platform.?
Click to expand...

To be fair that ram was launched before way Ryzen and if you look at some kits especially DDR3 you'll see they do list on the package what they wil work on. Going forward G.Skill might start putting stickers on them saying Z270 etc.. Take these for example https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568 In the specs this is what it says
Quote:


> Optimal Compatibility and Superior Quality
> Unparalleled DDR3 memory solution, the RipjawsX Series is the memory of choice. Specifically designed to complement dual-channel capable systems and optimized for the widest compatibility with _*Intel and AMD*_ platforms, each RipjawsX memory kit is put through numerous compatibility and stress tests. As a result of our strict quality control, RipjawsX offers the highest quality, fastest speed, lowest timing, and firmest stability.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> It seems that you are a massive troll.
> 
> Overclocking is not something you must expect the same results from all the systems.
> 
> You need:
> 
> Skills
> Good Equipment
> Luck
> 
> If you don't have the skill you will not be going to choose/buy a good mobo/ram for overclocking. Your mindset is budget oriented that's why you pay less for some parts.
> 
> What are you trying to do is a budget overclocking. So don't expect greater compatibility between different parts. Don't forget XMP is an overclocking feature and it not a 100% success everywhere.
> 
> Also, i don't understand why you whine on a subject that you shouldn't expect specific results and why you say on the Ryzen Owners thread that you will buy Intel. Go ahead but this is not my problem and I don't want to read about it.
> 
> TLDR Don't try overclocking when you don't have the knowledge and the skill to do it. I believe that your issues are PEBKAC or you just troll.


He buys $100 RAM, expects it to run as well as $200 RAM, says he doesn't have a disposable income, then threatens to buy intel.









Off topic but due to your avatar, I read your posts in Russ' voice. I don't do this on purpose by the way.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No crashes...you must have an issue elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine till i deviate from 30x...
> 
> If your not stable well obviously its going to crash in bios or in desktop...
> 
> Over 120 for 24/7 use....not realistic..


Oh you're experiencing the same voltage discrepancy I am! Do you have any idea why there's such a huge difference between the vVcore and CPU Core Voltage at idle without Extreme LLC? What LLC are you running with?

Better question. In the above screenshot what is your BIOS Vcore setting at? What is your LLC setting? I am trying to figure out why there's such a huge difference on my board between BIOS Vcore setting and Vcore in HWiNFO.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh so you actually think hynix will never be able to hit 3200 on this platform.
> 
> So in other words, people with R3's R5's will never have 3200 ram, because they cant afford it.
> 
> AMD really did a good job on this stuff lolololol.


Save the lolols for after the targeted May update. The one AMD outlined weeks ago as their target for RAM improvements. Anything helpful before then has just been gravy.

Did you ever try setting RAM speeds and timings in the Advanced tab instead of OCTweaker? I saw that somebody with an Asrock board mentioned that as a possibility and you played it off without saying you'd try it. If I were in your shoes I'd be turning over every potential stone.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Oh you're experiencing the same voltage discrepancy I am! Do you have any idea why there's such a huge difference between the vVcore and CPU Core Voltage at idle without Extreme LLC? What LLC are you running with?
> 
> Better question. In the above screenshot what is your BIOS Vcore setting at? What is your LLC setting? I am trying to figure out why there's such a huge difference on my board between BIOS Vcore setting and Vcore in HWiNFO.


1.4 high llc. For that screen above 1.3 high llc. Was just verifying bclk oc stable..

I already had gaming 5 so i know exactly how to tune this board...aside from bclk...which i already nailed that to


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Does vcore have any bearing with able to post with 3200mhz?

I'm able to post 2933mhz by memory boot training with the FF settings

Vcore - 1.25v
Multiplier - 36
DramV - 1.35
Soc V - 1.15/1.2
LLC / Soc LLC - level 2

Dram timings 14-14-14-34

Only when I go up the final step to 3200 mhz where I get boot loops then reverts back my settings (though it would appear the settings were saved in the bios)

Tried increasing dramV to 1.36/1.4, Soc V to 1.2v, loosened timings to 20-20-20-40, 24-24-24-44 to no avail

Will increasing my vcore help?

R7 1700
X370 Taichi
Trident Z 3200 mhz CL14 quad channel (i have four sticks of 8gb 3200mhz 14-14-14-34, I'm assuming these are identical to the dual channel kits stick per stick no?)


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I use 3200 @ 1.4v. I don't know what you're talking about. I also bought a $230 kit of RAM and not some low quality Corsair Kits.
> Check over on the K7 thread. I've posted about this a few times. BCLK OC is extremely unstable on F3. I throw error codes or straight up crash in the BIOS if I touch it.


I wasn't talking to you. I'm sure your RAM is fine


----------



## MrPerforations

scotty, have you tried upping the voltage to 1.35v and tighten them timing instead of trying to hit higher clocks?
just got in to windows with 12.12.12.timing at 2400mhz.


----------



## chew*

As far as scptty goes many mainstream can not do 3200 *Stable*.

I can bench 3200 but cant pass 20 min prime no matter what...

Only mainstream that can is gaming 5 and @ $195 i would not call it mainstream...id call it over priced.

My guess is carbon killer and prime pro ( ive confirmed pro) can not do over 2933...


----------



## Secret Dragoon

0_0

What is your idle vcore? you don't see anything wrong with that much of a drop under load? I thought this was a huge deal. I guess it might be sensible to run 4 @ 1.45v after all.

Basically I thought I was crazy losing 0.1v between my BIOS setting and running with Prime95 w/ high LLC.


----------



## MrPerforations

hes talking ram dragoon.


----------



## Scotty99

Its kind of off putting how ok some of you guys are with current 3200 kits not being able to hit rated speeds on ryzen. I knew going in it was a crap shoot with memory, and am still ok with not being able to hit rated speeds as technically its still early days. But say 6 months from now some kid saves up enough money to toss together a r3 or r5 system, finds a 3200 kit on a real good sale only to find out later it isnt going to work at rated speeds on this platform.

Before i purchased this PC not a SINGLE person on this forum had any clue only samsung b die kits would work at 3200, in fact i l linked my ram and got the A-ok twice saying it should work just fine. Its just funny to me how you are all experts after the fact, and pretend this is common knowledge now lol.

As the benchmarks show it really doesnt matter as much as it was blown out to be by those early videos and the whole infinity fabric nonsense, but people still want things to work at speeds they are rated at. If this continues its going to be a problem for AMD, it leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths.


----------



## MrPerforations

2666 at 12.12.12 timings and I'm in windows.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> 2666 at 12.12.12 timings and I'm in windows.


12-12-12-?

Sorry...a bit new to the RAM timings....I have taken mine from 16-18-18-36 to 14-14-14-34 though. It gains about 100pts in Cinebench.

Also...not really directed toward you....

But why the big disparity in the CPU-Z benchmark from 1.78 to 1.79?


----------



## Xevi

1.52vdimm


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its kind of off putting how ok some of you guys are with current 3200 kits not being able to hit rated speeds on ryzen. I knew going in it was a crap shoot with memory, and am still ok with not being able to hit rated speeds as technically its still early days. But say 6 months from now some kid saves up enough money to toss together a r3 or r5 system, finds a 3200 kit on a real good sale only to find out later it isnt going to work at rated speeds on this platform.
> 
> Before i purchased this PC not a SINGLE person on this forum had any clue only samsung b die kits would work at 3200, in fact i l linked my ram and got the A-ok twice saying it should work just fine. Its just funny to me how you are all experts after the fact, and pretend this is common knowledge now lol.
> 
> As the benchmarks show it really doesnt matter as much as it was blown out to be by those early videos and the whole infinity fabric nonsense, but people still want things to work at speeds they are rated at. If this continues its going to be a problem for AMD, it leaves a bad taste in peoples mouths.


I don't have a 3200 Kit. I have a 3600 Kit because I anticipated there being issues with ram and wanted to get a higher quality stick:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N4V45QM

I would like to suggest that people try running 1.25v SOC if they haven't tried that already. It is a bit high, but it was the only way I was able to get a stable 3200Mhz. I think it has to do with the Data Fabric scaling with RAM.

1.2v was mainly stable at 3200 so if anyone is afraid that 1.25v is a bit too high, try that first. My issue was that I was running into hangs with Visual Studio and upping the SoC by 0.05v resolved it for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 1.52vdimm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you planning on running this daily?


----------



## chew*

That bios is super slow..

3600 = slower than 3200 on it...


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 12-12-12-?
> 
> Sorry...a bit new to the RAM timings....I have taken mine from 16-18-18-36 to 14-14-14-34 though. It gains about 100pts in Cinebench.
> 
> Also...not really directed toward you....
> 
> But why the big disparity in the CPU-Z benchmark from 1.78 to 1.79?


it didn't like 2933 with 12.12.12.








it automatically set itself to 15.15.15. and ignores my command for 12.12.12 even with upped voltage to 1.45v.
my best at 3200 is 14.16.16.36. with 1.4v and passes test with ibt avx on max.
14.14.14.34 didn't work with 1.45v


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> it didn't like 2933 with 12.12.12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it automatically set itself to 15.15.15. and ignores my command for 12.12.12 even with upped voltage to 1.45v.
> my best at 3200 is 14.16.16.36. passes test with ibt avx on max.


OK.....I doubt it will post...but WTH....lol

I did start a ticket with MSI on this(3200), their one and only response so far, "Hello, other than when trying to get the RAM to run at 3200Mhz do you have any other problems with the board or only when adjusting the RAM settings?"

I responded to that...but nothing back yet. It did take them a few hours to respond to my initial ticket. lol


----------



## MrPerforations

just testing 10.10.10. on 1866








im in windows though and running with 1.35v


----------



## Scotty99

That i never tried, i will give cas 12 a try i guess, at least thats something lol.


----------



## MrPerforations

right on scotty, go to lowest speed and change timing and them reboot upping the speed each time till it fails.


----------



## Hequaqua

Welp....no go. It rebooted itself like 5 times then reset the bios....lol

Oh well. Like I said earlier, not a deal breaker at this point.

I didn't try for 3200, I set it to 2933...I think that is what it is....sheesh....memory is failing.


----------



## MrPerforations

10.10.10 @ 2400 was a no go, even with 1.45v
but it did do it at 2133 with 1.35v


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I don't have a 3200 Kit. I have a 3600 Kit because I anticipated there being issues with ram and wanted to get a higher quality stick:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N4V45QM
> 
> I would like to suggest that people try running 1.25v SOC if they haven't tried that already. It is a bit high, but it was the only way I was able to get a stable 3200Mhz. I think it has to do with the Data Fabric scaling with RAM.
> 
> 1.2v was mainly stable at 3200 so if anyone is afraid that 1.25v is a bit too high, try that first. My issue was that I was running into hangs with Visual Studio and upping the SoC by 0.05v resolved it for me.
> Are you planning on running this daily?


Soc is a myth unless your nb is weak. Try vddp @ 1.0-1.2

Giga defaults 1.1 soc. Go look at my screenshot again....i have it @ 1.0...


----------



## MrPerforations

can anyone tell me of a good memory bench mark please?
I'm using maxxmem at the moment, but have a feeling its wrong.
I'm getting near the same score at 2666 with 12.12.12 as I get with 3200 at 16.18.18.

i have seen adia 64 but the free ones not worth the download.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....heard back from MSI. They gave me a beta bios. I tried the 3200, no go. At least I'm at 2933 now!



That was just enabling AXMP Profile 1. I tried manual settings...but no go. I'll mess with it more after dinner.

Thanks for all the input and help from everyone!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....heard back from MSI. They gave me a beta bios. I tried the 3200, no go. At least I'm at 2933 now!
> 
> 
> 
> That was just enabling AXMP Profile 1. I tried manual settings...but no go. I'll mess with it more after dinner.
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help from everyone!


Very nice, were you at 2666 before?

I knew all this ram stuff is down to bios, if only asrock would send me one lol.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have yet to figure out what VDDP does. Setting it to +0.200 doesn't seem to do anything for me.


----------



## MrPerforations

I bench the 3200 next and add to this post.
yer,the cpu is at 3200 for stablity.



seem to be the same?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i know its the ram kit, people think im ******ed in here for some reason. Feel free to offer any suggestions tho, got today off and will try anything. I will even reopen my paypal 50 dollar offer, if you can get my ram to post past 2400 you get the 50


I don't have your motherboard, but I have had the same problem and had two solutions.
1)I had an 1800X that would not run 3200 ram no matter what, yet my 1700 and other 1800X did! And the funnier thing is the 1800X that would not run 3200 ram was just fine running 3300-3340 ram, so if you can use the 2666 strap and have a mobo that lets you raise BCLK, that might work for you. Also I needed about 1.39v for a 1.35v kit.

2)The motherboard ram training needs to work in steps with power off. Try this:
A)set timings manually 16-16-16-38 or 14-14-14-34 whatever your kit says and put it at the 2133 strap
B)Completely unplug it after bios save and then restart.
C)Go back into bios and move ram strap up one notch to 2666 save bios exit and pull the plug immediately, then plug back in.
D)if that works raise it to the final 3200 strap with the same method of pulling the plug before it can train warm, you want to have it train from a cold no power boot.

If either of these methods gets you 3200 or higher ram, pm me for my paypal address


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> 
> 
> I bench the 3200 next and add to this post.
> yer,the cpu is at 3200 for stablity.
> 
> 
> 
> seem to be the same?


What is your cpu speed for those tests?


----------



## Xevi

141 BCLK & divisor 2666 1.52vdimm









.

145










4250 1.33vdimm


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is your cpu speed for those tests?


3200mhz, do you think it limiting me then please?

I have played with overclocking, but about 3900 is the limit, this cpu has so many leaks its like it knows my name?

Xevi:
that voltage at 4ghz is amazing.


----------



## Neokolzia

Got my 1800x back, preliminaries look promising had a scare with my h60 though if booting the system briefly with pump/fan unplugged wasn't enough of a scare lol.

I noticed that there was significant amount of air in the h60 and I guess some got on the pump and my cpu was tj'ing from the cooler reinstallation got it under control with some turning and knocking thankfully.

New cpu is alot hotter or h60 has poorer cooling or f3 bios has different vdroop then f3b for k7.

But good news is 1.425 is 4.0 stable at a toasty 85c (-20c) accounted for. Where my previous Chinese chip (this one is Malaysian) could't even pass 3.95 @ 1.475.

I know k7 has higher droop then Asus boards etc, so will be interesting to see with a less gimped cooler when I get it under my custom Ek setup how high it can comfortably go.


----------



## virpz

Beat me if you can









19065 cpu marks


----------



## MrPerforations

mines also Chinese and performs the same as yours did.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Does vcore have any bearing with able to post with 3200mhz?
> 
> I'm able to post 2933mhz by memory boot training with the FF settings
> 
> Vcore - 1.25v
> Multiplier - 36
> DramV - 1.35
> Soc V - 1.15/1.2
> LLC / Soc LLC - level 2
> 
> Dram timings 14-14-14-34
> 
> Only when I go up the final step to 3200 mhz where I get boot loops then reverts back my settings (though it would appear the settings were saved in the bios)
> 
> Tried increasing dramV to 1.36/1.4, Soc V to 1.2v, loosened timings to 20-20-20-40, 24-24-24-44 to no avail
> 
> Will increasing my vcore help?
> 
> R7 1700
> X370 Taichi
> Trident Z 3200 mhz CL14 quad channel (i have four sticks of 8gb 3200mhz 14-14-14-34, I'm assuming these are identical to the dual channel kits stick per stick no?)


If you haven't, you may find some insight in the taichi overclocking thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/0_100

A far better systems' tuner than I. (I know it's a low bar!), chew*, has recently done some work with the Taichi. He's a member here so you might search for his posts about it.

Try the last few pages of this thread, for possible insight as well regarding your board, and its bclk limitations at present including the effects on your nvme. couple of hints about the bios as well.

You've tapped a lot of the options trying to hit that speed goal. Reasonably sure that it's close. Methodology of getting there. ah that's one I see people miss.

As chew* phrases it differently, shotgun approach vs baby steps. He's not kidding about baby steps. And you can't argue with the results.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Alright I am going to try this again.



I have Vcore set to 1.45v in the bios. Does anyone see anything weird about this? I am using High LLC and the Vcore is switching between 1.416v and 1.404v so I am looking at a Voffset of almost 0.05v idle.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Alright I am going to try this again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Vcore set to 1.45v in the bios. Does anyone see anything weird about this? I am using High LLC and the Vcore is switching between 1.416v and 1.404v so I am looking at a Voffset of almost 0.05v idle.


not sure what you are actually asking....
and it seems no one can guess your question either.

what power plan? offset voltages? pstate0 overclocked?


----------



## MrPerforations

hit llc to auto, it seems to work right this time, was not so good on the fx.
mine has held and pushed every voltage i have tried so far.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I don't have your motherboard, but I have had the same problem and had two solutions.
> 1)I had an 1800X that would not run 3200 ram no matter what, yet my 1700 and other 1800X did! And the funnier thing is the 1800X that would not run 3200 ram was just fine running 3300-3340 ram, so if you can use the 2666 strap and have a mobo that lets you raise BCLK, that might work for you. Also I needed about 1.39v for a 1.35v kit.
> 
> 2)The motherboard ram training needs to work in steps with power off. Try this:
> A)set timings manually 16-16-16-38 or 14-14-14-34 whatever your kit says and put it at the 2133 strap
> B)Completely unplug it after bios save and then restart.
> C)Go back into bios and move ram strap up one notch to 2666 save bios exit and pull the plug immediately, then plug back in.
> D)if that works raise it to the final 3200 strap with the same method of pulling the plug before it can train warm, you want to have it train from a cold no power boot.
> 
> If either of these methods gets you 3200 or higher ram, pm me for my paypal address


this info is public but killing power does nothing....


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> not sure what you are actually asking....
> and it seems no one can guess your question either.
> 
> what power plan? offset voltages? pstate0 overclocked?


F3 has a vcore bug. Mine got stuck @ 1.3 once...

Had to hard clear to fix it.

Was watching pc health status setting vcore multiple times it remained @ 1.284...

Its got a few bugs... Im going to have to break out a notepad for this one lol.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> not sure what you are actually asking....
> and it seems no one can guess your question either.
> 
> what power plan? offset voltages? pstate0 overclocked?




- Power Plan doesn't seem to make a difference but to answer your question - Ballanced (not Ryzen Ballanced).
- Setting a voltage instead of an offset gives me a more accurate output vcore so that is probably my problem.

Gigabyte board only has P-state OC if you set a fraction of a multiplier (e.g. x40.25)


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> not sure what you are actually asking....
> and it seems no one can guess your question either.
> 
> what power plan? offset voltages? pstate0 overclocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Power Plan doesn't seem to make a difference but to answer your question - Ballanced (not Ryzen Ballanced).
> - Setting a voltage instead of an offset gives me a more accurate output vcore so that is probably my problem.
> 
> Gigabyte board only has P-state OC if you set a fraction of a multiplier (e.g. x40.25)
Click to expand...

so, it's not downclocking the voltages?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so, it's not downclocking the voltages?


Nope. Only downclocks the voltage if you set a fraction multiplier.

Setting 1.45v manually still does the same thing:





I am trying to find out why i have such a huge discrepency in core voltage while idle.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Nope. Only downclocks the voltage if you set a fraction multiplier.
> 
> Setting 1.45v manually still does the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out why i have such a huge discrepency in core voltage while idle.


Check pc health....

Is vcore stuck?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> so, it's not downclocking the voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Only downclocks the voltage if you set a fraction multiplier.
> 
> Setting 1.45v manually still does the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out why i have such a huge discrepency in core voltage while idle.
Click to expand...

well now that it's taken 6 posts to find out what you were asking....

I'd assume the clocks are going down? (the power draw seems to indicate such) let me check my settings (In the middle of trying for 3200)


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Nah clocks don't go down unless you have a fractional multiplier as well. Just your regular +/- 1 BCLK.

I will check PC health in a sec, I was just making sure that the value was the same in BIOS as well

.

I don't know what to say. Is it a bad PSU?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Nah clocks don't go down unless you have a fractional multiplier as well. Just your regular +/- 1 BCLK.
> 
> I will check PC health in a sec, I was just making sure that the value was the same in BIOS as well
> 
> .
> 
> I don't know what to say. Is it a bad PSU?


that would be all bios or motherboard - here is a screeny from my setup : (but if clocks don't go down in balanced mode - that's C6/C&Q issue - also bios)
(balanced mode - pstate0 overclock with offset)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Nah clocks don't go down unless you have a fractional multiplier as well. Just your regular +/- 1 BCLK.
> 
> I will check PC health in a sec, I was just making sure that the value was the same in BIOS as well
> 
> .
> 
> I don't know what to say. Is it a bad PSU?


DVID doesn't work, throws errors in windows on the Gaming 5 at least.



Event 35 Kernal Power Processor "Performance power management features on processor # in group # are disabled due to a firmware problem."

I personally haven't checked fractional multipliers, but nothing I've tried using DVID is working to get the processor to drop voltage/clocks while still having CnQ enabled in the bios.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Let me see if disabling C6/C&Q fixes the issue.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have the same Performance power management system error as well.

Also disabling those did not affect anything. Voltage is still 0.05v off.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have the same Performance power management system error as well.
> 
> Also disabling those did not affect anything. Voltage is still 0.05v off.


wait.. we are just diagnosing the .05 voltage issue? - that would be LLC. i bet the "offset" will change with LLC levels.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> 
> 
> I bench the 3200 next and add to this post.
> yer,the cpu is at 3200 for stablity.
> 
> 
> 
> seem to be the same?


Geekbench3 and 4 , passmark's performance test, Sandra's benchmark, all have ram benchmarks in them that might be useful for comparing the same systems performance at different settings. Maxxmem is very wonky, and IBT isn't really meant to be a benchmark.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FWIW 4c4t



The paid version of Aida 64 is probably my favorite because it lets you see what effect it has on cache etc and seems to be very consistent.

In the testing I've done at CL 14 benefits have ranged from 1% improvement up to 24 % improvement depending on the bench/application.

Draw calls in futuremark's API feature test are a good way to measure the difference in performance as it may relate to gaming . On the FX platform i would gain close to 15 % going from cl 6 1600 to cl 12 2400.


----------



## MrPerforations

i got performance mark on to it, thanks for the advice








I got 2133 at 10.10.10 timings gives a score of 1775,
I got 2666 at 12.12.12 timings gives a score of 1945,
I got 3200 at 16.18.18 timings gives a score of 2065
I got 3200 at 14.16.16 timings gives a score of 2209
you can see that 2666 at 12.12.12. is working very hard there.

if it cant hit the speed change the timings if you can.


----------



## Hequaqua

What version of Prime95 do I need to use to check stability?


----------



## chew*

29.1 tick blend then custom...allocate 90% of total system ram.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 29.1 tick blend then custom...allocate 90% of total system ram.


Thanks.....how long to run? I'm not really OC'ing the core that much....yet...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thanks.....how long to run? I'm not really OC'ing the core that much....yet...


In the first 30 mins if your memory settings are unstable it will drop threads quickly...

Black screen crash will most likely be cpu speed more vcore less heat or less speed.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> can anyone tell me of a good memory bench mark please?
> I'm using maxxmem at the moment, but have a feeling its wrong.
> I'm getting near the same score at 2666 with 12.12.12 as I get with 3200 at 16.18.18.
> 
> i have seen adia 64 but the free ones not worth the download.


Sisoft Sandra


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> In the first 30 mins if your memory settings are unstable it will drop threads quickly...
> 
> Black screen crash will most likely be cpu speed more vcore less heat or less speed.


I let it run about 30-35 minutes....all threads passed...no black screen. I'm only at 3725 with stock core voltage atm. I just wanted a place to start.

Appreciate it!


----------



## chew*

Np try small increments down once you do crash. .25 multi can be the difference between stable and not stable on ryzen.


----------



## MrPerforations

oh info for that pci-e slow down with bus clocking... just opened gpu-z and the pci-e port downclock themselves when not in use. it drops to pci-e 1.1 and then works at pci-e 3.0.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> oh info for that pci-e slow down with bus clocking... just opened gpu-z and the pci-e port downclock themselves when not in use. it drops to pci-e 1.1 and then works at pci-e 3.0.


That means your gen 3.

If you set gen 1 you can verify in gpu-z that it applied.


----------



## MrPerforations

yes, gpu-z has a test for just that, the ? mark next to pci-e type.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes, gpu-z has a test for just that, the ? mark next to pci-e type.


Yep that be the 1


----------



## Hequaqua

@chew*

OK.....I guess I'm doing this right...lol Sorry for ignorance. I set it blend, custom, I used 14175mb of ram. I'm at [email protected]

Do these numbers look OK for a R5 1600?



EDIT: I stopped it shortly after the screenshot, no errors or warnings btw.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Np try small increments down once you do crash. .25 multi can be the difference between stable and not stable on ryzen.


Or 0.0125V additional Vcore.


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone got ideas how I can run my ram at 3600mhz? Highest I can get is 3172


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Sisoft Sandra


WTH is with the new sisoft sandra? I can't even get it to work. I've only installed and ran about 500,000 programs in my life, but for some reason the newer sandras just don't work, no benchmarking options. Asked some b.s. about local machine, I left it at default, checked yes. And nothing. What is the trick to get it to work? Or does the free lite version not benchmark or work anymore?


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...I tried [email protected](bios)1.325v under load, and it black screened in less than 4-5 minutes.

I then tried [email protected](bios) 1.336v under load in CPU-Z though, and it dropped a thread about 10-12 minutes in.

The 2933mhz(RAM) that the new bios was giving me was driving me nuts...every time the computer started it would go through it several times. The default timings were [email protected] I lowered those to [email protected]

So do I need to change one or the other, or both?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> WTH is with the new sisoft sandra? I can't even get it to work. I've only installed and ran about 500,000 programs in my life, but for some reason the newer sandras just don't work, no benchmarking options. Asked some b.s. about local machine, I left it at default, checked yes. And nothing. What is the trick to get it to work? Or does the free lite version not benchmark or work anymore?


It works, but yea, it's confusing...I can't remember how I got it to run. There was something there on the main page that comes up...I didn't care for that program, so I uninstalled it. I did get it to run though. I just can't remember what I checked/unchecked to get it to run...sorry.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Before i purchased this PC not a SINGLE person on this forum had any clue only samsung b die kits would work at 3200, in fact i l linked my ram and got the A-ok twice saying it should work just fine. Its just funny to me how you are all experts after the fact, and pretend this is common knowledge now lol.


"Stop learning things 2 months after a product release, dont you know its too late?!"


----------



## Secret Dragoon

^ I spent half a month making a spreadsheet on what parts I was buying. It was pretty obvious there was issues with Corsair RAM and that everyone was talking about how great B-die was. That didn't suddenly change.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone got ideas how I can run my ram at 3600mhz? Highest I can get is 3172


Send it to me? ill get it to 3600


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Send it to me? ill get it to 3600


That doesn't help *ME*


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> That doesn't help *ME*


I was just messing with yah lol.

Ch6 0082 bios does it easy...performance imo is not 3600 however.


----------



## chew*

Scotty.

I confirmed with ryzen before lauch b die worked....obviously i could not say more but i actually bought sets tested and just posted confirmed or no good.

Point blank...

B die works.

Point blank you must get your system stable properly or your going to have issues..

You choose to run what you think is stable when many have said its not reliable.

So those few that could help cant help because you wont help yourself.

Last but not least you probably have a max possible real stable 2933 board....

That does not help things...those boards require a golden unicorn imc to do 3200. I have yet to find one..


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I was just messing with yah lol.
> 
> Ch6 0082 bios does it easy...performance imo is not 3600 however.


Tried flashing 0082, EZ update's progress bar is stuck 1/3rd of the way completed. Should I just restart my PC and hope for the best? It's been 30 minutes now...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Tried flashing 0082, EZ update's progress bar is stuck 1/3rd of the way completed. Should I just restart my PC and hope for the best? It's been 30 minutes now...


Using online tool or windows tool ?

you may be hosed..... got a flash drive with your current bios already prepped?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Tried flashing 0082, EZ update's progress bar is stuck 1/3rd of the way completed. Should I just restart my PC and hope for the best? It's been 30 minutes now...


No...absolutely not...never flash in windows...ever ever again...bad mojo..

Get on another pc...dl bios.

Rename C6H.cap

Shove on a fat 32 formatted usb stick...blank nothing on it but the bios file

Shove in black usb slot bottom one..

Hold bottom button under reset cmos button for like 3 secs or until usb flashes. Walk away come back 10 min after making a hotpocket and grabbing a rootbeer from fridge.

Flick the power button...say yahhhhhh budddy.

You have to say it pretty loud..


----------



## alucardis666

I re flashed latest via internet in the bios recovery.

Glad I didn't brick it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> "Stop learning things 2 months after a product release, dont you know its too late?!"


He has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He has no idea what he is talking about.


0082 now... Still can't get my Ram to do 3600, or 3400, or 3200...












Also those are not the timings I set, and Idk why it's doing 2T now instead of 1...


----------



## mus1mus

Hey, sorry. I didn't mean to comment to you.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 0082 now... Still can't get my Ram to do 3600, or 3400, or 3200...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also those are not the timings I set, and Idk why it's doing 2T now instead of 1...


I think you have the wrong beta hold on brb i will link it.

Also running those timings. Go manual set like 16-16-16-36 1.35v. If chip is decent imc it boots and runs fine.

3600 with 32gb is gonna be hard...use 2x8gb lpl.

2t is probably because you are 32gb...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/qouv19ojg5mzwtj/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0082.zip


----------



## chew*

So K7 3 sets actaully 4 sets of samsung tested.

Gskill trident pc 3200 14-14-14-34 ? xmp works to.

Gskill flare x pc3200 14-14-14-34 ? must set manual...xmp does not work

Geil pc3200 16-16-16 ? drops threads instantly.

Gskill 2X16g DR pc 3400 16-16-16-36 ? corrupts bios..


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I think you have the wrong beta hold on brb i will link it.
> 
> Also running those timings. Go manual set like 16-16-16-36 1.35v. If chip is decent imc it boots and runs fine.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/qouv19ojg5mzwtj/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0082.zip


what's different between the one I'm running and the one you linked? Are there multiple versions of 0082?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> So K7 3 sets actaully 4 sets of samsung tested.
> 
> Gskill trident pc 3200 14-14-14-34 ? xmp works to.
> 
> Gskill flare x pc3200 14-14-14-34 ? must set manual...xmp does not work
> 
> Geil pc3200 16-16-16 ? drops threads instantly.
> 
> Gskill 2X16g DR pc 3400 16-16-16-36 ? corrupts bios..


Ouch!

No go on 2*16GB dual ranks?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> what's different between the one I'm running and the one you linked? Are there multiple versions of 0082?


Nothing i just realized your using 32gb...thats your problem....3600 is asking alot...

3200 is the goal for 32g...


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nothing i just realized your using 32gb...thats your problem....3600 is asking alot...


So what should I be trying for here?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> No go on 2*16GB dual ranks?


It gets worse....

4x8g corrupts bios to...

The killer is i mailed giga asking for 800111 microcode bios....opened aida....f3 is on it already...

Thats the version i have been doing 32g on..


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So what should I be trying for here?


Try for 3200 14-14-14-34 if sticks are rated for it.

Do 120 refclock 2666 divider pray...set all pci stuff to gen 1 till you can try each setting later


----------



## alucardis666

I'll try it. Thanks

that worked!



Now what? lol


----------



## francesthemutes

I'm currently pushing my 1800X to 4GHz and it always crashes at some point in Prime95. Currently at 1.39V and testing. What voltages are people running to get that magic 4GHz?


----------



## alucardis666

1.4-1.45 usually


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I'm currently pushing my 1800X to 4GHz and it always crashes at some point in Prime95. Currently at 1.39V and testing. What voltages are people running to get that magic 4GHz?


See above.

Also, how long does it take Prime to force a black screen? If it runs for minutes, you are very close.

Probably around 0.025 more Vcore.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i finally got my ryzen build up and running gigabyte k7 and 1700 running great so far. But why don't i see the ryzen balance plan in power savings? i downloaded the newest chip set drivers but still not showing..

fixed it i had to manually go to the folder and install it.


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> See above.
> 
> Also, how long does it take Prime to force a black screen? If it runs for minutes, you are very close.
> 
> Probably around 0.025 more Vcore.


It does run for a while. Around 30 min before it just pops to a black screen. Temps are high though on an X62. Ryzen Master is reporting around 72C.


----------



## Caldeio

I finally did it!
https://valid.x86.fr/jge52j


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'll try it. Thanks
> 
> that worked!
> 
> 
> 
> Now what? lol


Makes sure its stable maximize you pci settings and enjoy your system in real world apps


----------



## alucardis666

Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> It does run for a while. Around 30 min before it just pops to a black screen. Temps are high though on an X62. Ryzen Master is reporting around 72C.


Is that on a new BIOS?

0.0125 may fix that. And temps don't scale that well with Voltage as long as you stay within it's effective range.


----------



## alucardis666

I'm so flipping happy I could finally hit at least 3200mhz with good timings, here's hoping I can get 3600mhz to work with the next bios update though.









Thanks to all for their advice and help.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I'm so flipping happy I could finally hit at least 3200mhz with good timings, here's hoping I can get 3600mhz to work with the next bios update though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for their advice and help.


Np glad i could offer some help.


----------



## alucardis666

You did! I was contemplating sticking my old vengeance lpx back in and sending this kit back


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> You did! I was contemplating sticking my old vengeance lpx back in and sending this kit back


Ryzen is a tricky little cpu. It has back doors that you can open if the front door is locked









The kicker is your subtimings are tighter now...so your 3200 clock is faster than someone elses using just the 3200 divider









Dont get to carried away with ref clock...over 120 is a bit flaky for 24/7 use...fine for benching though.


----------



## alucardis666

Question now is... how do I get beyond 4.0Ghz. And can I use Pstates effectively still?


----------



## hotstocks

Wow, found out why my 1800X will do 4ghz but not in IBT Maximum. Months of tweaking only to find out AMD made a ******ed 70C shutdown. And believe it or not, a good cooler like Corsair H100i full speed or similiar AIOs keep a 4ghz 1.4v Ryzen at about 65-68C in every stress test except Intel Burn Test, which my cpu can go to 70-73C. And since 70C is thermal shut off, boom off and code 8. I wish someone would have told me this, and hopefully this saves people a lot of testing. But now I will throw out IBT as an invalid stability test, it is only a heat test. But what is really bewildering is that Intel chips don't shut down till 95C and even AMD GPUs don't shut down till 95C, yet this processor shuts down and 70C, that is awefully cold for a piece of silicon to shut down due to safety thermals. So basically to get 4ghz you are going to need really good water cooling to pass IBT, or just a good AIO if you pretend IBT never existed. In either case I've changed my mind about how good this cpu is, AMD made a lot of poor decisions with memory support and thermal cut off. I can only hope newer bioses allow the chip to run cooler or with less volts to get 4ghz not always on the threshold of shut off with a good AIO like Corsair H100. Hopefully this is just a problem with bios 81, I'm not going to try another till next official or some of these problems are solved.


----------



## mus1mus

I have seen mine past 90C several times and NOT shutting down.

It could be other things. Like, CPU Needing more VCore.

Also NOTE: I believe in TDie. Not TCTL.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have seen mine past 90C several times and NOT shutting down.
> 
> It could be other things. Like, CPU Needing more VCore.
> 
> Also NOTE: I believe in TDie. Not TCTL.


Truth. Lack of vcore and lack of current have both knocked out my IBT runs when messing about with different options in BIOS. These early BIOS revisions can be a bit conservative with regards to overcurrent/overvolt protection, too, depending on your board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have seen mine past 90C several times and NOT shutting down.
> 
> It could be other things. Like, CPU Needing more VCore.
> 
> Also NOTE: I believe in TDie. Not TCTL.


If i went by that theory im idling at 8°C pretty sweet haha.

Am i the only one whose tctl is reading correctly and i havent changed any miskew?

And why do people keep thinking an AIO wont thermal shutdown? Its the equivalent to an NH-D15


----------



## Shiftstealth

So i guess hitting 72C TDie isn't too bad on the CPU then? I thought the TJMax on TDie was 75C.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> If i went by that theory im idling at 8°C pretty sweet haha.
> 
> Am i the only one whose tctl is reading correctly and i havent changed any miskew?
> 
> And why do people keep thinking an AIO wont thermal shutdown? Its the equivalent to an NH-D15


We don't have the same board so I can't comment on you TDie. But I do have a CPU Sensor in the latest BIOS that is 15C lower than TDie. Guess what, 40C under load at 1.45V is pretty true eh?









It's not that I don't believe AIOs can thermal shut down. But the truth is there for the picking. Shutdowns can either be lack of VCore or thermal. At 4100MHz / 1.5ish V, aroung 10C hotter than my 4000MHz / 1.412V on my chip, I am still to enxperience thermal shutdown. But it does crap out for instability.

If you are wondering, Thermal shutdown happens at 1.625V.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So i guess hitting 72C TDie isn't too bad on the CPU then? I thought the TJMax on TDie was 75C.


To tell you frankly, nope. I've been there. Chip clocks the same.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We don't have the same board so I can't comment on you TDie. But I do have a CPU Sensor in the latest BIOS that is 15C lower than TDie. Guess what, 40C under load at 1.45V is pretty true eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't believe AIOs can thermal shut down. But the truth is there for the picking. Shutdowns can either be lack of VCore or thermal. At 4100MHz / 1.5ish V, aroung 10C hotter than my 4000MHz / 1.412V on my chip, I am still to enxperience thermal shutdown. But it does crap out for instability.
> 
> If you are wondering, Thermal shutdown happens at 1.625V.


My tctl on my ch6 shows exactly where it should be, guess what? My gaming 5 board on f5 or f5c whatever i was on, did the EXACT SAME THING. The BIOSes are already taking off the 20°C offset, 10°C offset or whatever it is. F3 would show an idle of 48°C, f5c showed an idle of 28°C, so it works for gigabyte as well as Asus.

If i clear cmos or it fails to post and i go into the BIOS i get a temp of 57°C idling in the BIOS, once i restart its back down to 28°C.

P.S. We know you have your pc in a freezer s your temps don't count
















I think the cpu sensor on all am4 boards are socket temps, if we go by that theory under load im at 25°C lol. Gotta love an ambient of 19°C.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So i guess hitting 72C TDie isn't too bad on the CPU then? I thought the TJMax on TDie was 75C.


TDie is not a real sensor. at all.

It's a well informed guess that started with the knowledge that X chips reported a tctl temperature that was not accurate.. (or rather appeared 20 degrees higher).. It's hard to argue accuracy of that because as far as I know it's still freaking amd secret sauce and might be higher because different sensors in the GROUP that make up TCTL are weighted differently.

Or maybe amd gave up the secret sauce and I was sleeping, armchair's gotta rocker.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> TDie is not a real sensor. at all.
> 
> It's a well informed guess that started with the knowledge that X chips reported a tctl temperature that was not accurate.. (or rather appeared 20 degrees higher).. It's hard to argue accuracy of that because as far as I know it's still freaking amd secret sauce and might be higher because different sensors in the GROUP that make up TCTL are weighted differently.
> 
> Or maybe amd gave up the secret sauce and I was sleeping, armchair's gotta rocker.


No secret sauce here, my tctl reports correctly and im on an 1700x, has worked in BIOS 902/1002 on my ch6 and f5 and up on my gaming 5. No secret sauce here.


----------



## mus1mus

As far as I can remember, your G5 died even before the -20C drama for X-Chips.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> As far as I can remember, your G5 died even before the -20C drama for X-Chips.


And you would be wrong. The drama was there from day 1. I was on f3 when i got it and idled at 48°C, switched to f4/f5/f5c and idled at 28°C. You really talk a lot of **** without having facts dont you. I'm the one that had before you did, provided beta/test BIOSes for people on this forum as well after finding them online in other forums but you'll keep insisting lol.


----------



## mus1mus

What are you on? What I remember is not a definite truth. If it is, I should have said, you are wrong.


----------



## chew*

Someone say *temps*?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What are you on? What I remember is not a definite truth. If it is, I should have said, you are wrong.


Well you are wrong then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Someone say *temps*?


Pft, sub zero or bust. Samsung freezer?


----------



## chew*

No my freezer is bolted to cpu.

Freezing a board is counter productive.

Condensation is a bad thing.


----------



## Decoman

I want to ask, if one manually overclock ones Ryzen cpu, say an 1800x, will the cpu use less power when idle? Are P states involved in that?


----------



## FlanK3r

Wow, so easy...

FlanK3r model: Ryzen 7 1800X vcore: 1.47V Cooling: AIO Alphacool Eisbaer CPU clock: 4241 MHz motherboard: Crosshair VI Hero
https://valid.x86.fr/6qrcm1


__
https://flic.kr/p/TENDXW

PS:new CPU-Z is so bugged :-/ SHow not real voltage, but max P-state voltage propably


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I want to ask, if one manually overclock ones Ryzen cpu, say an 1800x, will the cpu use less power when idle? Are P states involved in that?


It can work that way with p states yes.
With a refclock board it 'could' work that way without getting into p states.


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It can work that way with p states yes.
> With a refclock board it 'could' work that way without getting into p states.


I am sorry but I do not understand this. I guess what I want to know is, if the cpu will downclock itself when idle, even if having been manually overclocked. with all cores having an overclock.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So i guess hitting 72C TDie isn't too bad on the CPU then? I thought the TJMax on TDie was 75C.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> TDie is not a real sensor. at all.
> 
> It's a well informed guess that started with the knowledge that X chips reported a tctl temperature that was not accurate.. (or rather appeared 20 degrees higher).. It's hard to argue accuracy of that because as far as I know it's still freaking amd secret sauce and might be higher because different sensors in the GROUP that make up TCTL are weighted differently.
> 
> Or maybe amd gave up the secret sauce and I was sleeping, armchair's gotta rocker.
Click to expand...

tDIE takes tCTL and reduces the temperature offset that AMD has highlighted exists on "X" CPUs. tDIE has no other "skewing" from tCTL. tDIE is only shown as separate value on "X" CPU, owner can hide or ignore sensor if they wish. Yes it is not a real sensor.

The only reason Martin Malik did what he did was because of the "confusion" about what is real temperature of CPU. And as he reads/participates on OCN he thought it would aid community. His was the first monitoring SW to show the reduced temperature. Even AMD RM was behind his SW for release of correction







_and_ they could have had the offset reduction implemented from "get go"







.

Then what members need to be aware is there are 20 sensors on die. So the one value shown is highest value and some rotating is going on.

I just wish AMD had not did what they did with all this offset business. And to say it was for "fan profile standardisation" makes no sense at all to me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I am sorry but I do not understand this. I guess what I want to know is, if the cpu will downclock itself when idle, even if having been manually overclocked. with all cores having an overclock.


As you have C6H and I do as well.

Extreme Tweaker > CPU ratio change there = no down clock.

Advanced > AMD CBS > ZEN Common Options > Custom Core Options > Pstate 0 > Custom , modify FID as needed = down clock. Also enable Global C-States Control on Advanced > AMD CBS > ZEN Common Options. Windows Power Plan need to also have a min state of CPU say 5% to see down clock.

Manual Voltage mode on Extreme Tweaker = no down volting.
Offset Voltage mode on Extreme Tweaker = down volting.

If you do a PState 0 OC do disable Core Performance Boost on Extreme Tweaker page, as on a failed OC boot it will save your CPU from potentially excessive voltage.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tDIE takes tCTL and reduces the temperature offset that AMD has highlighted exists on "X" CPUs. tDIE has no other "skewing" from tCTL. tDIE is only shown as separate value on "X" CPU, owner can hide or ignore sensor if they wish. Yes it is not a real sensor.
> 
> The only reason Martin Malik did what he did was because of the "confusion" about what is real temperature of CPU. And as he reads/participates on OCN he thought it would aid community. His was the first monitoring SW to show the reduced temperature. Even AMD RM was behind his SW for release of correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and_ they could have had the offset reduction implemented from "get go"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Then what members need to be aware is there are 20 sensors on die. So the one value shown is highest value and some rotating is going on.
> 
> I just wish AMD had not did what they did with all this offset business. And to say it was for "fan profile standardisation" makes no sense at all to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Makes sense to me, instead of people complaining about the offset people would be complaining about the xfr not working right (getting too hot maybe, 20°C is one hell of thermal headroom) and lets not forget that probably 95% of people won't be OCing their r7 series cpu (workstations and what not) so it makes total sense) a fan running too low would hit thermal limit rather quickly before it can ramp up and cool the cpu down. Don't forget that once something is already heated up it takes quite a while to cool it down.

And yes i know for OCers its a giant PITA but let's not forget we're the minority not majority. For me though tctl has worked right on both mobos.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Makes sense to me, instead of people complaining about the offset people would be complaining about the xfr not working right (getting too hot maybe, 20°C is one hell of thermal headroom) and lets not forget that probably 95% of people won't be OCing their r7 series cpu (workstations and what not) so it makes total sense) a fan running too low would hit thermal limit rather quickly before it can ramp up and cool the cpu down. Don't forget that once something is already heated up it takes quite a while to cool it down.
> 
> And yes i know for OCers its a giant PITA but let's not forget we're the minority not majority. For me though tctl has worked right on both mobos.


I disagree that it is for XFR







. I also disagree they needed it for the non overclockers







. Simply put AMD have the "know how" to implement it better IMO







. Yes "we" maybe in minority but marketing of CPU did highlight for overclockers with unlocked multiplier, then there is so much on the market aimed at the overclocker. So an entire segment in it's own right.

Are we saying Intel does not need to "standardize fan profiles"? Do they not have differing CPUs with differing boosts/TDP, etc?

I will present example from AMD GPU FW as I have meddled with that more.

Lookup table fan table.

Has 3x temps and each has a PWM associated, so basically for X temp do X PWM. Then there is a 4th temp there, to throttle GPU if cooling solution has failed or not appropriate, etc. Then there is a "Temperature hysteresis", this aids in resolving fan RPM smoothing between temperature ranges and is applied to downwards temps change and not increases.

Fuzzy Logic

This has seen some nice "tweaks" for functionally between say Power Play 6 and 7. It is using an algorithm to maintain a temperature set within profile using the cooling solution. Sensitivity of reaction of cooling solution to temperature change can be modified. Min/Max PWM of fan can be specified so algorithm know what range it can use. A max fan RPM limit can be imposed. A frequency of GPU clock can be specified so cooling solution aims for acoustic quietness but once GPU has moved out of that clock it disregards that aspect.

The other problem with tCTL offset situation is how using a mobo fan control function for case fans is "up the creek" as well. I quite enjoyed not having a fan controller when I got my M7R. Previously used for years. I went an invested in converting my fans from DC to PWM when I got the M7R. As how a PWM fan reacts for x PWM signal from mobo is determined by the profile within fan circuitry I spent £ on getting like front intake fans as ones used on CPU HSF as wanted synchronization of "air flow".

Anyone with a "X" CPU who did what I did, all that effort has been "borked" by this temp offset thing.

I'm just glad I went and got a R7 1700







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I disagree that it is for XFR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also disagree they needed it for the non overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Simply put AMD have the "know how" to implement it better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes "we" maybe in minority but marketing of CPU did highlight for overclockers with unlocked multiplier, then there is so much on the market aimed at the overclocker. So an entire segment in it's own right.
> 
> Are we saying Intel does not need to "standardize fan profiles"?
> 
> I will present example from AMD GPU FW as I have meddled with that more.
> 
> Lookup table fan table.
> 
> Has 3x temps and each has a PWM associated, so basically for X temp do X PWM. Then there is a 4th temp there, to throttle GPU if cooling solution has failed or not appropriate, etc. Then there is a "Temperature hysteresis", this aids in resolving fan RPM smoothing between temperature ranges and is applied to downwards temps change and not increases.
> 
> Fuzzy Logic
> 
> This has seen some nice "tweaks" for functionally between say Power Play 6 and 7. It is using an algorithm to maintain a temperature set within profile using the cooling solution. Sensitivity of reaction of cooling solution to temperature change can be modified. Min/Max PWM of fan can be specified so algorithm know what range it can use. A max fan RPM limit can be imposed. A frequency of GPU clock can be specified so cooling solution aims for acoustic quietness but once GPU has moved out of that clock it disregards that aspect.


True but then again Intel doesnt base turbo clocks on temps or have xfr for the matter so can't really compare apples to oranges. Whatever it is the problem has been solved for some time. Then again Intel also measures core temps individually and AMD not even close so who really knows. First thing i did was OC to 3.8 and just lose xfr completely. Got a nice boost from it.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Any temp freaks other than myself that may be curious.
> 
> This is after several hours of D3 and Forza. I switched to the Ryzen balanced from high performance and cannot tell a difference, at least with the naked eye.
> 
> Another oddity i've noticed is that some of my load times are actually longer in some of my OC settings. I've noticed a few performance drops the higher I've gone. I've kicked the voltage up a tad (its pretty stable where it is in the pic) and ran at 3925 and my Cine score drops a little.
> The higher the OC on my chip for example, the longer some of my load times are in games. Once I'm in game, its butter. I keep my games stored on 2x 1 TB WD blacks in RAID 0 so they aren't that slow.
> Lets take my IBT runs. When my have my RAM at 2400 or even 2133 15-16-16-35 my IBT times are faster than my 2933 14-14-14-2-34 by about 35 seconds per run on average.
> These are new to me and I'm not sure how to correct them. I would think this has to do with a BIOS setting I'm forgetting or just overlooking or a lack of voltage.
> 
> I think Superzan or savage bunny might have mentioned that this was a bug but I'm not 100%.


what is the difference in memory latency between the two different memory settings?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> True but then again Intel doesnt base turbo clocks on temps or have xfr for the matter so can't really compare apples to oranges. Whatever it is the problem has been solved for some time. Then again Intel also measures core temps individually and AMD not even close so who really knows. First thing i did was OC to 3.8 and just lose xfr completely. Got a nice boost from it.


I disagree again my friend







.

Let's take 1800X, in AMD marketing pitched against i7 6700K.

*Processor Base Frequency*: 3.20 GHz
Quote:


> Processor Base Frequency describes the rate at which the processor's transistors open and close. The processor base frequency is the operating point where TDP is defined. Frequency is measured in gigahertz (GHz), or billion cycles per second.


*Max Turbo Frequency*: 3.70 GHz
Quote:


> Max turbo frequency is the maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology. Frequency is measured in gigahertz (GHz), or billion cycles per second.


*Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Frequency*: 4.00 GHz
Quote:


> Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 identifies the best performing core(s) on a processor and provides increased performance on those cores through increasing frequency as needed by taking *advantage of power and thermal headroom*. Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 frequency is the clock frequency of the CPU when running in this mode.


There is link above to Intel CPU product page, the quotes are from "tooltips". XFR ~ ITBM, note the bold text, I can place the XFR slide deck which is pretty much the same my friend







.

I am not trying to "beat you up", just trying to explain "how I see it"







.

In your case you may be fine.

I can point to many "X" CPU owners (like you are) with same board but similar/differing cooling solution pulling their hair out







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I disagree again my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Let's take 1800X, in AMD marketing pitched against i7 6700K.
> 
> *Processor Base Frequency*: 3.20 GHz
> 
> *Max Turbo Frequency*: 3.70 GHz
> *Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Frequency*: 4.00 GHz
> There is link above to Intel CPU product page, the quotes are from "tooltips". XFR ~ ITBM, note the bold text, I can place the XFR slide deck which is pretty much the same my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am not trying to "beat you up", just trying to explain "how I see it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In your case you may be fine.
> 
> I can point to many "X" CPU owners (like you are) with same board but similar/differing cooling solution pulling their hair out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh i agree but AMD has pretty much TWO boost clocks, one is boost clock and other xfr i think. Problem is boost clock isnt constant. Supposed to be 3.8 on 1700x but mine was 3.5 all the time wouldnt reach 3.8 and xfr would hit 3.9 on one core.


----------



## gupsterg

My friend if I use "AMD has pretty much TWO boost clocks, one is boost clock and other xfr" then Intel has ~the same







.

1. Processor Base Frequency = MACF

2. Max Turbo Frequency = MSCF

3. Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Frequency = ACXFRC / SCXFRC

For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:


3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF)
4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700X SKU the clock configuration is following:


3.4GHz all core frequency (MACF)
3.8GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.5GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
3.9GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:


3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF)
3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My friend if I use "AMD has pretty much TWO boost clocks, one is boost clock and other xfr" then Intel has ~the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1. Processor Base Frequency = MACF
> 
> 2. Max Turbo Frequency = MSCF
> 
> 3. Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Frequency = ACXFRC / SCXFRC
> 
> For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> 
> 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF)
> 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
> 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).
> 
> For example, for the 1700X SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> 
> 3.4GHz all core frequency (MACF)
> 3.8GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
> 3.5GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> 3.9GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).
> 
> For example, for the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> 
> 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF)
> 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
> 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).
> 
> *Key:* MACF: Maximum All Core Frequency, MSCF: Maximum Single Core Frequency, ACXFRC: All Core XFR Ceiling, SCXFRC: Single Core XFR Ceiling.


I know all this haha. But with Intel its pretty much on or off. Example, 4690k even air cooled hits 3.9ghz all cores all the time. Hell i don't even think ive seen my 4690k ever stay at 3.5ghz ever.

You get what I'm saying now? Ryzen is all over the place, advertised as boost clock 3.8 but that didn't happen on water, all cores were 3.5. Its why the sensor skew makes sense, AMD doesnt measure per core, the 20°C offset and 10°C offset based on temps what have you is there for that reason because they don't measure per core. Theyd rather have your fan run faster and keep it cool when it needs to boost, then your fan run slow then ramp up to try and cool (which is harder to do)


----------



## chew*

My cpus only know one frequency.

Chewclocka speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Mine too.

Called musfreq!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I know all this haha. But with Intel its pretty much on or off. Example, 4690k even air cooled hits 3.9ghz all cores all the time. Hell i don't even think ive seen my 4690k ever stay at 3.5ghz ever.
> 
> You get what I'm saying now? Ryzen is all over the place, advertised as boost clock 3.8 but that didn't happen on water, all cores were 3.5. Its why the sensor skew makes sense, AMD doesnt measure per core, the 20°C offset and 10°C offset based on temps what have you is there for that reason because they don't measure per core. Theyd rather have your fan run faster and keep it cool when it needs to boost, then your fan run slow then ramp up to try and cool (which is harder to do)


Do not compare any Ryzen to Intel mainstream IMO







. It is technically server chip IMO







.

Also be aware how boosting happened on say my i5 4690K was alternated by Asus UEFI options, you could disable Asus MultiCore Enhancement so it follow Intel spec, other vendors may have opted not to show this







.

They are measuring per core, they have 20 sensors, the SMU would most definitely have access to them. It would also be assessing voltage, power, etc. This is the only way in stock operation core clocking, etc would be adjusted.
Quote:


> At stock, Ryzen has all of the power management features enabled and the SMU runs the whole operation and is in charge for everything. These power management features include various power, current and thermal limiters, voltage controllers and power gating features.


I will stop now, as there is enough information on the matter







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do not compare any Ryzen to Intel mainstream IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is technically server chip IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also be aware how boosting happened on say my i5 4690K was alternated by Asus UEFI options, you could disable Asus MultiCore Enhancement so it follow Intel spec, other vendors may have opted not show this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They are measuring per core, they have 20 sensors, the SMU would most definitely have access to them. It would also be assessing voltage, power, etc. This is the only way in stock operation core clocking, etc would be adjusted.
> I will stop now, as there is enough information on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh fair enough but they are still both measured differently, if they weren't why would we not have a per core temp sensors on ryzen? Would make more sense even for the offset. Which btw I've never had, both boards on the newest (ish) BIOSes have reported temps correctly.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Eh fair enough but they are still both measured differently, if they weren't why would we not have a per core temp sensors on ryzen? Would make more sense even for the offset. Which btw I've never had, both boards on the newest (ish) BIOSes have reported temps correctly. .


My friend







.

What make sense to us and them, may that be Intel or AMD or nVidia are 2 different things. What "they" choose and not choose to expose is "their" choice







. SW can only show what "they" wish to be exposed







.

I know HBM has a temperature sensor, JDEC PDF has information. AMD either do not implement it or choose not to show it, again discussed with someone who would have dealings with xyz. Then another example I can present is VRAM usage. "We" perceive what "we" see in MSI AB, etc is "actual" usage it is not, link do read the next post on AMD by Mumak.

AMD CBS section on C6H when discussed with someone I was told it should not be there. So think original guidelines to ODMs changed. Then take the example of ProcODT, available on C6H after UEFI 0079, this "value" existed before and was set via "training" but "we" had no option to alter it.

The offset "situation", not disclosed originally in marketing or to reviewers. Later has been, but implementation did exist.

I hope these examples suffice







. Like I said before many with same board and "X" CPU are pulling their hair out on the "temperature" situation.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What make sense to us and them, may that be Intel or AMD or nVidia are 2 different things. What "they" choose and not choose to expose is "their" choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know HBM has a temperature sensor, JDEC PDF has information. AMD either do not implement it or choose not to show it. Then another example I can present is VRAM usage. "We" perceive what "we" see in MSI AB, etc is "actual" usage it is not, link do read the next post on AMD by Mumak.
> 
> AMD CBS section on C6H when discussed with someone I was told it should not be there. So think original guidelines to ODMs changed. Then take the example of ProcODT, available on C6H after UEFI 0079, this "value" existed before and was set via "training" but "we" had no option to alter it.
> 
> The offset "situation", not disclosed originally in marketing or to reviewers. Later has been, but implementation did exist.
> 
> I hope these examples suffice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said before many with same board and "X" CPU are pulling their hair out on the "temperature" situation.


Yea i figured memory usage as much when a game shows 2.5gb used/needed and ab showing 3gb haha.

It's always in their hands, but from page one of the ch6 thread the temperature reading was fixed in bios 1001 and up so everyones temps x or non x should work as it should. It was the same for my gigabyte after going to f5c BIOS the temps dropped exactly 20°C under idle and load. It''s why I don't get why people are still having temp issues, my guess is it's still not totally fixed in some cases.

AMD has always "reported" temps differently, not sure why maybe it's easier to implement not sure.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea i figured memory usage as much when a game shows 2.5gb used/needed and ab showing 3gb haha.
> 
> It's always in their hands, but from page one of the ch6 thread the temperature reading was fixed in bios 1001 and up so everyones temps x or non x should work as it should. It was the same for my gigabyte after going to f5c BIOS the temps dropped exactly 20°C under idle and load. It''s why I don't get why people are still having temp issues, my guess is it's still not totally fixed in some cases.
> 
> AMD has always "reported" temps differently, not sure why maybe it's easier to implement not sure.


What was "fixed" was a default value for Sense Mi Skew Offset.
Quote:


> Temperature readings (fixed in 1001 and 0038)
> 
> Tctl readings can be off on 0902, to fix set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272. Most reliable sensor is the CPU sensor reading from SIO (listed under Crosshair VI Hero in HWInfo64).


Sense MI Skew Offset is a Skew. Not a fixed value of xx°C. It is "Skew" of AMD tCTL readout behavior, which seems to have not only the rotating going on but also it's own "magic" which as I have no voodoo skills it makes no sense to me







.

Then don't forgot the fan issue peeps have on the C6H is not down to tCTL sensor from CPU. But it is down to how tCTL is read by Super IO Chip, which control fans. See point 2 by Elmor in this post. So as you have read point 2 even using "CPU sensor reading from SIO" is futile in some cases IMO.

The only sensor for all cases on the C6H from what I'm seeing is not being "skew" is CPU Socket from SIO, but it not used by anything from what I have experienced.

I change SIO CPU Sensor mode to only to use tCTL and not do as point 2 in Elmor's post, through an application Elmor posted. Then my fans work as needed







. This apps needs to be run at OS startup so all is correct. I also have it in Windows Task Scheduler as the mode will reset when mobo "Resume" from "Sleep".

As I have R7 1700 without temp offset then disabling sense mi skew also gets tCTL where it needs to be for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What was "fixed" was a default value for Sense Mi Skew Offset.
> Sense MI Skew Offset is a Skew. Not a fixed value of xx°C. It "Skew" AMD tCTL readout behavior, which seems to have not only the rotating going on but also it's own "magic" which as I have no voodoo skills it makes no sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Then don't forgot the fan issue peeps have on the C6H is not down to tCTL sensor from CPU. But it is down to how tCTL is read by Super IO Chip, which control fans. See point 2 by Elmor in this post.
> 
> I change SIO mode to only use tCTL through an application Elmor posted. Then my fans work as needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This apps needs to be run at OS startup so all is correct. I also have it in Windows Task Scheduler as the mode will reset when mobo "Resume" from "Sleep".


Yea i saw the post for that, since the only fan i have connected to the mobo is my rear chassis fan and my d5 pump i never saw fan issues ramping up or down (i tend to set my fan speed to a fix speed, guessing on am4 that turns out to be a good thing)

My gpu block is restrictive so i end up having to run the pump at 75% (its inaudible so doesnt matter to me). I don't see why the fans don't read off tctl but makes total sense, guess its not easy to implement it so it reads off tctl. I know that the sio reads 5°C above tctl as well and i guess it would make a pretty big difference if you have a fan curve set. Kind of stupid if you ask me.


----------



## gupsterg

SIO CPU Sensor
Quote:


> Mode 1
> 
> Temp A = Tctl + 5
> Temp B = CPU Socket + 30
> 
> If Temp A > Temp B, use Temp B
> If Temp A < Temp B, use Temp A


Quote:


> Mode 2
> 
> None of above from what I have experienced, it just read tCTL and use that.


SIO chip controls fans. So it reads tCTL and does control. If no SIO chip no method for reading tCTL and control of fans.

Yeah, agree it sucks







.

Yeah, Ryzen platform need "spit & polish".


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> SIO CPU Sensor
> 
> SIO chip controls fans. So it reads tCTL and does control. If no SIO chip no method for reading tCTL and control of fans.
> 
> Yeah, agree it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, Ryzen platform need "spit & polish".


Spit and polish is an understatement haha. Definitely needs some major tweaking that's for sure but it's already better off then where it was a month ago.

Btw isn't it funny when someone tells people not to use OCCT uses it themselves? Ahhh the irony lol. Don't feed the trolls.

I may just hook up a fan to my cpu header and leave it pwm controlled and see what happens. I don't get any rpm reporting on my d5 pump or id give that a shot. It might even be jumping a bit but doubtful since its set to 75% at all times. +rep for the info anyways. I only use tctl to monitor temps anyways, i disregard the rest. Only other cpu temp report i get in hwinfo64 is the asus cpu temp. The other sensors kind of just bounce around.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> SIO CPU Sensor
> 
> SIO chip controls fans. So it reads tCTL and does control. If no SIO chip no method for reading tCTL and control of fans.
> 
> Yeah, agree it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, Ryzen platform need "spit & polish".


Every time I think I know what is going on with temps I just go back to the Temp A and Temp B offsets and tell myself, "I believe."


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Every time I think I know what is going on with temps I just go back to the Temp A and Temp B offsets and tell myself, "I believe."


AMD voodoo magic. It's fine as long as it doesn't throttle haha.









A bit off topic.

Edge+Ryzen=good temps.

Chrome+ryzen=higher temps then realbench.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Every time I think I know what is going on with temps I just go back to the Temp A and Temp B offsets and tell myself, "I believe."
> 
> 
> 
> AMD voodoo magic. It's fine as long as it doesn't throttle haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit off topic.
> 
> Edge+Ryzen=good temps.
> 
> Chrome+ryzen=higher temps then realbench.
Click to expand...

people use Edge by choice? wow - fail.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> people use Edge by choice? wow - fail.


Nah just to test, firefox always has flash issues for me, chrome spikes ryzen temps for no reason and edge is just edge.


----------



## hurricane28

I switch from Firefox to Chrome now and then. Sometimes Firefox becomes unstable or slows down and i switch to Chrome and sometimes i have problems with Chrome i switch to Firefox.

Chrome is faster though because its 64-bit. I tried Edge once, didn't like it and went back to Chrome which is working pretty good for now.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> people use Edge by choice? wow - fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just to test, firefox always has flash issues for me, chrome spikes ryzen temps for no reason and edge is just edge.
Click to expand...

actually, there is a reason smart guy








it spikes temps because it spikes CPU usage.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You gotta love how these kids get infatuated with their own selves.


I say this with no ill intention; but I'm seeing irony here in that your posts have been largely focused on how you are better than other people.
When you combine that with the memes, you're going to get people who are not happy with you or don't see your posts as quality posts.
I think this is a somewhat natural response.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> actually, there is a reason smart guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it spikes temps because it spikes CPU usage.


Smart guy huh? Smart guy has checked task manager AND resource monitor, and hwinfo64. There is no cpu spike usage its just temps, pretty sure 58w shouldnt get the temps to 50°C when realbench uses all cores 100% at 130w and reaches 48°C lol.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> actually, there is a reason smart guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it spikes temps because it spikes CPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> Smart guy huh? Smart guy has checked task manager AND resource monitor, and hwinfo64. There is no cpu spike usage its just temps, pretty sure 58w shouldnt get the temps to 50°C when realbench uses all cores 100% at 130w and reaches 48°C lol.
Click to expand...

ahhh, so you have zero humor.
I now understand where other people are coming from.

smartguy - please explain to us n00bs how software can raise temps of a CPU, without increasing workload. i'll wait why you figure it out


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> ahhh, so you have zero humor.
> I now understand where other people are coming from.
> 
> smartguy - please explain to us n00bs how software can raise temps of a CPU, without increasing workload. i'll wait why you figure it out


Plenty of humor don't worry. About you explain to me how 58w load can cause cpu temps to be HIGHER then a 130w load. I'll wait.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> smartguy - please explain to us n00bs how software can raise temps of a CPU, without increasing workload. i'll wait why you figure it out


Well, it definitely would spike power draw, but that doesn't imply that the CPU utilization has increased.
Some instructions draw more power than others.


----------



## rt123

The past few pages have been worthy of the popcorn that I've been eating right now.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I switch from Firefox to Chrome now and then. Sometimes Firefox becomes unstable or slows down and i switch to Chrome and sometimes i have problems with Chrome i switch to Firefox.
> 
> Chrome is faster though because its 64-bit. I tried Edge once, didn't like it and went back to Chrome which is working pretty good for now.


Try this, https://www.waterfoxproject.org/

64 Bit FireFox.

Also 64bit doesn't necessarily mean its faster, just means that the app can use more 4GB of RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Plenty of humor don't worry. About you explain to me how 58w load can cause cpu temps to be HIGHER then a 130w load. I'll wait.


The monitoring tool isn't reading the load correctly? Laws of physics simply state that you cannot generate heat without drawing more power.
If you want an accurate reading, use a KillAWatt.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Well, it definitely would spike power draw, but that doesn't imply that the CPU utilization has increased.
> Some instructions draw more power than others.


And my powerdraw is LESS when the temps spike then when it doesnt' Edge doesnt go past 35°C doing the same youtube vid, Chrome will spike from 40-50°C doing the same identical video. According to him Chrome is spiking 100% of all my cores all the time.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Well, it definitely would spike power draw, but that doesn't imply that the CPU utilization has increased.
> Some instructions draw more power than others.
> 
> 
> 
> And my powerdraw is LESS when the temps spike then when it doesnt' Edge doesnt go past 35°C doing the same youtube vid, Chrome will spike from 40-50°C doing the same identical video. According to him Chrome is spiking 100% of all my cores all the time.
Click to expand...

please, stop putting words into other peoples mouths.
it makes you look like an idiot. (which I assume you are not, for now)

according to me, Chrome is working the processor in some heat producing work MORE than edge. and at a rate/method that is not measured by HWiNFO.

the temp goes up - more work is done - heat increases; you can prove it happens every time. it's a repeatable test;
why must you argue to prove you're "right"?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Well, it definitely would spike power draw, but that doesn't imply that the CPU utilization has increased.
> Some instructions draw more power than others.
> 
> 
> 
> And my powerdraw is LESS when the temps spike then when it doesnt' Edge doesnt go past 35°C doing the same youtube vid, Chrome will spike from 40-50°C doing the same identical video. According to him Chrome is spiking 100% of all my cores all the time.
Click to expand...

Maybe edge uses more of the GPU than Chrome, you know HW acceleration.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And my powerdraw is LESS when the temps spike then when it doesnt' Edge doesnt go past 35°C doing the same youtube vid, Chrome will spike from 40-50°C doing the same identical video. According to him Chrome is spiking 100% of all my cores all the time.


How are you measuring power draw?
Also what cooling are you using and how do you have it setup in software?


----------



## drdrache

double post


----------



## rt123

Laws of physics don't change. So either the CPU temps are being read incorrectly or the load is being read incorrectly. Either way, Software issue.

*End of Story.*


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Laws of physics don't change. So either the CPU temps are being read incorrectly or the load is being read incorrectly. Either way, Software issue.
> 
> *End of Story.*


OMG! NO! HWiNFO64 is gospel!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Laws of physics don't change. So either the CPU temps are being read incorrectly or the load is being read incorrectly. Either way, Software issue.
> 
> *End of Story.*


I agree the last bunch of posts are a waste of server space


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The past few pages have been worthy of the popcorn that I've been eating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, https://www.waterfoxproject.org/
> 
> 64 Bit FireFox.
> 
> Also 64bit doesn't necessarily mean its faster, just means that the app can use more 4GB of RAM.
> The monitoring tool isn't reading the load correctly? Laws of physics simply state that you cannot generate heat without drawing more power.
> If you want an accurate reading, use a KillAWatt.


There is a little more to it than just the ability of handling more than 4 Gb i think. I mean, Windows 64-bit is also faster than 32 bit and has nothing to do with the higher memory capability. I felt the same improvement in browsers to be honest. Besides, when does a browser take more than 4 GB?

I will give waterfox a try though, seems interesting.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Laws of physics don't change. So either the CPU temps are being read incorrectly or the load is being read incorrectly.
> 
> *End of Story.*


Well, what I'm thinking is maybe, depending on his fan settings or something; realbench is causing the fan to kick on high and chrome is not.
Still seems weird.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> And my powerdraw is LESS when the temps spike then when it doesnt' Edge doesnt go past 35°C doing the same youtube vid, Chrome will spike from 40-50°C doing the same identical video. According to him Chrome is spiking 100% of all my cores all the time.


So, seems we are forgetting what Ryzen consists of. You are assuming the CPU is *only* the integer compute units (what you would call "cores"), when there is also 3 levels of cache, the IMC, and other SOC components. Any or all of those can be stressed with almost no load on the integer units. You need to go deeper than just Task Manager to see what is happening under the hood...

That being said, I wouldn't expect those to draw enough power to induce a heavy enough load to seriously impact temps. Cache could have an impact, but that would seem odd without a corresponding CPU load unless it is impacted by significant amounts of memory utilization (swapping) going on.

Anyway, my only point is that there can be a lot more going on. How and/or why it would be is the more interesting question (at least to me)...


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The past few pages have been worthy of the popcorn that I've been eating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, https://www.waterfoxproject.org/
> 
> 64 Bit FireFox.
> 
> Also 64bit doesn't necessarily mean its faster, just means that the app can use more 4GB of RAM.
> The monitoring tool isn't reading the load correctly? Laws of physics simply state that you cannot generate heat without drawing more power.
> If you want an accurate reading, use a KillAWatt.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more to it than just the ability of handling more than 4 Gb i think. I mean, Windows 64-bit is also faster than 32 bit and has nothing to do with the higher memory capability. I felt the same improvement in browsers to be honest. Besides, when does a browser take more than 4 GB?
> 
> I will give waterfox a try though, seems interesting.
Click to expand...

it's a good build for people who love firefox, and yes there is MUCH more to 64bit than ram accessibility space. it's a long conversation; TL;DR 64bit is better for 90% of the software


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> what is the difference in memory latency between the two different memory settings?


The difference may or may not be negligible depending on how you're measuring or monitoring or who you may be asking.
Other than the IBT, Time spy, and the AOTS score my findings can be dismissed as confirmation bias. Numerically, the difference between the cas latency is just 1.
So
15-16-16-16-35=Faster load times. Faster IBT runs @ around 61 seconds a pass with 10 passes total on very high.
14-14-14-34=Better cinebench scores (1718..ish), better AOTS scores, better Time spy scores (time spy has the greatest difference). HOWEVER, slower IBT passes, longer load times in games, slower boot, etc.

When I get home, I'm gonna up the voltage a tiny bit and tighten up the timings just to see what will happen.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Well, what I'm thinking is maybe, depending on his fan settings or something; realbench is causing the fan to kick on high and chrome is not.
> Still seems weird.


On water and my pump is set at 75% no curve. I found it a bit weird as well that chrome is up and down by 10°C, someone else reported the same thing but yea guess I'm stupid and crazy lol.

Neither task manager/hwinfo64/resource monitor show anything more then 1% usage on the cpu when using chrome and/or edge. Not like i really care since my temps are fine either way just curious why its happening. Turning on/off hw acceleration in chrome made zero difference either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So, seems we are forgetting what Ryzen consists of. You are assuming the CPU is *only* the integer compute units (what you would call "cores"), when there is also 3 levels of cache, the IMC, and other SOC components. Any or all of those can be stressed with almost no load on the integer units. You need to go deeper than just Task Manager to see what is happening under the hood...
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't expect those to draw enough power to induce a heavy enough load to seriously impact temps. Cache could have an impact, but that would seem odd without a corresponding CPU load unless it is impacted by significant amounts of memory utilization (swapping) going on.
> 
> Anyway, my only point is that there can be a lot more going on. How and/or why it would be is the more interesting question (at least to me)...


Read post above, tried all 3 and none of em show more then 1% usage. I found it odd as well but guess I'm stupid.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is a little more to it than just the ability of handling more than 4 Gb i think. I mean, Windows 64-bit is also faster than 32 bit and has nothing to do with the higher memory capability. I felt the same improvement in browsers to be honest. Besides, when does a browser take more than 4 GB?
> 
> I will give waterfox a try though, seems interesting.


64-bit code is simply written to support the extra memory registers. It can support more RAM directly, and utilize those extra registers for more efficient code execution in certain circumstances. It's been years since I really read up the details, so this is a very over-simplified explanation. You can Google the details if you care to...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> OMG! NO! HWiNFO64 is gospel!


Yeah, no offense to the dev, but he's only human. Stuff happens. Or maybe its due to some of AMD's programming. Who knows.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the last bunch of posts are a waste of server space


Yes sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is a little more to it than just the ability of handling more than 4 Gb i think. I mean, Windows 64-bit is also faster than 32 bit and has nothing to do with the higher memory capability. I felt the same improvement in browsers to be honest. Besides, when does a browser take more than 4 GB?
> 
> I will give waterfox a try though, seems interesting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> it's a good build for people who love firefox, and yes there is MUCH more to 64bit than ram accessibility space. it's a long conversation; TL;DR 64bit is better for 90% of the software


I agree with both of you gentlemen, there's more to 64 bit then more memory access. I just meant to say that a properly optimized 32bit software can be better than unoptimized 64bit software. So it isn't wise to assume something is better just because 64 bit, that's all.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I agree with both of you gentlemen, there's more to 64 bit then more memory access. I just meant to say that a properly optimized 32bit software can be better than unoptimized 64bit software. So it isn't wise to assume something is better just because 64 bit, that's all.


you of course are correct - optimized is always better than non


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes sir.


Hmm, we don't understand it, therefore it's a waste of space?
Doesn't feel like a satisfying conclusion to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> On water and my pump is set at 75% no curve. I found it a bit weird as well that chrome is up and down by 10°C, someone else reported the same thing but yea guess I'm stupid and crazy lol.
> 
> Neither task manager/hwinfo64/resource monitor show anything more then 1% usage on the cpu when using chrome and/or edge. Not like i really care since my temps are fine either way just curious why its happening. Turning on/off hw acceleration in chrome made zero difference either.


I'm assuming you're looking at your SoC watt draw too? I have a hard time believing it would be drawing enough to make any sizable impact on temperatures, but either way...


----------



## chew*

Software sucks for temps anyway.

Ryzen master says 0c hwinfo +5c k probe -40c and my IR says r u crazy you have hella insulation around that cpu...screw you its 74f ambient


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ryzen master says 0c hwinfo +5c k probe -40c and my IR says r u crazy you have hella insulation around that cpu...screw you its 74f ambient


Normally I choose the one that looks best then crank up the vcore


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Hmm, we don't understand it, therefore it's a waste of space?
> Doesn't feel like a satisfying conclusion to me.
> I'm assuming you're looking at your SoC watt draw too? I have a hard time believing it would be drawing enough to make any sizable impact on temperatures, but either way...


Yea looking at cpu package power/soc power and both combined. I found it odd as well, why get a 10°C temp spike for no reason.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea looking at cpu package power/soc power and both combined. I found it odd as well, why get a 10°C temp spike for no reason.


Yeah, I'm thinking this looks like a software issue somewhere between the sensor and your readout...


----------



## tamw

Any known good production weeks/steppings to look for in the 1700 for 4ghz+?

Getting one soon


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Hmm, we don't understand it, therefore it's a waste of space?
> Doesn't feel like a satisfying conclusion to me.


IMO there's nothing to understand other than shoddy software reporting. If you really want a scientific conclusion you have to measure the power draw being sent just to the CPU instead of the whole system & also insert a temp probe to get the accurate temp reading, then you will find the answer you are looking for.

I'm not saying that bluej511 is lying, all I am saying that he is being presented with the wrong information by the software, but he should keep the physics in mind & reach to a proper conclusion.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Hmm, we don't understand it, therefore it's a waste of space?
> Doesn't feel like a satisfying conclusion to me.
> I'm assuming you're looking at your SoC watt draw too? I have a hard time believing it would be drawing enough to make any sizable impact on temperatures, but either way...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea looking at cpu package power/soc power and both combined. I found it odd as well, why get a 10°C temp spike for no reason.
Click to expand...

Yes as chew said SW monitoring is never 100%, AMD Ryzen reports the hottest part of the CPU at that moment. If these small temp spikes are causing your PC to shut down or overheat then it's an issue otherwise it's a non issue. I have seen temp/voltage spikes in all sw they never will go away so stop over analyzing things and just use the system


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking this looks like a software issue somewhere between the sensor and your readout...


I haven't updated hwinfo in a while so may give that a shot. Thanks for the actual constructive help +rep.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> IMO there's nothing to understand other than shoddy software reporting. If you really want a scientific conclusion you have to measure the power draw being sent just to the CPU instead of the whole system & also insert a temp probe to get the accurate temp reading, then you will find the answer you are looking for.
> 
> I'm not saying that bluej511 is lying, all I am saying that he is being presented with the wrong information by the software, but he should keep the physics in mind & reach to a proper conclusion.


Yea not a worry I get software readouts can be shody at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes as chew said SW monitoring is never 100%, AMD Ryzen reports the hottest part of the CPU at that moment. If these small temp spikes are causing your PC to shut down or overheat then it's an issue otherwise it's a non issue. I have seen temp/voltage spikes in all sw they never will go away so stop over analyzing things and just use the system


Oh I already am, just wanted to present the issue see if anyone else was seeing it so I can provide Martin with a debug log if it is software but guess its not needed.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea not a worry I get software readouts can be shody at times.
> Oh I already am, just wanted to present the issue see if anyone else was seeing it so I can provide Martin with a debug log if it is software but guess its not needed.


You can also lower the polling rate in HWiNFO to see if the SW is able to catch the variation.. By default, it is set to two seconds (2000ms) I believe.


----------



## Nickyvida

Welp, no go with overclocking past 4.1 at 1.41 even with the new cooler. Still hits 75 degrees and autoshuts down during Cine. I wonder if its voltage or temperate related regarding my crash.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You can also lower the polling rate in HWiNFO to see if the SW is able to catch the variation.. By default, it is set to two seconds (2000ms) I believe.


I have it set to 500ms already. It's doing now watching a techyescity video, cpu usage goes to like 3% a couple threads go to like 15%. Will jump up from 34°C up to 43°C cpu package power shows 20w lol. Guess i'm still crazy.

Gpu is at 0% hw acceleration is on and even with it off makes no difference does the same thing.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Welp, no go with overclocking past 4.1 at 1.41 even with the new cooler. Still hits 75 degrees and autoshuts down during Cine. I wonder if its voltage or temperate related regarding my crash.


Not enough voltage to drive cinebench at that speed. Have seen this so many times.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

A couple questions regarding the ongoing conversation.
1. What's "edge"?
2. Is there anything more reliable at the moment other than hwinfo?

I use rainmeter (i haven't reinstalled it since my RAM update and clean windows install) but I do in fact use it. Other than bench software, Rainmeter pushes my CPU temp up...A LOT. The tradeoff is being able to see temps/fan-pump rpms/networking without opening up something else.
I haven't found anything else that increases CPU temps as much with little workload increase.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not enough voltage to drive cinebench at that speed. Have seen this so many times.


Yea there is definitely a hard wall past 3.8-3.9ghz for ryzen. Some people can barely hit 4.0ghz with 1.45v. They drained the life out of these chips to begin with seems like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> A couple questions regarding the ongoing conversation.
> 1. What's "edge"?
> 2. Is there anything more reliable at the moment other than hwinfo?
> 
> I use rainmeter (i haven't reinstalled it since my RAM update and clean windows install) but I do in fact use it. Other than bench software, Rainmeter pushes my CPU temp up...A LOT. The tradeoff is being able to see temps/fan-pump rpms/networking without opening up something else.
> I haven't found anything else that increases CPU temps as much with little workload increase.


1. Microsoft Edge








2. I think its super reliable just because the fact that Martin (the dev) works directly with Asus (i think elmor and raja) to get it to be as accurate as possible. But again, software is still software it can fault anytime anywhere.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I switch from Firefox to Chrome now and then. Sometimes Firefox becomes unstable or slows down and i switch to Chrome and sometimes i have problems with Chrome i switch to Firefox.
> 
> Chrome is faster though because its 64-bit. I tried Edge once, didn't like it and went back to Chrome which is working pretty good for now.


It's not because it's 64-bit. I was getting fed up with Firefox slowness and tried the 64-bit version and there was no difference. You can get it here if you want to try.

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/

I've switched to Chromium and it's worlds apart. Chrome is pretty much the same thing. I think the speed difference has to do with hardware acceleration (or lack of).


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

NP chap







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Every time I think I know what is going on with temps I just go back to the Temp A and Temp B offsets and tell myself, "I believe."


In OP of my thread is link to Elmor's tinkering tools zip, set mode 2 on SIO







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamw*
> 
> Any known good production weeks/steppings to look for in the 1700 for 4ghz+?
> 
> Getting one soon


Thread in my sig, link in OP, you can see results, batch UA 1707 yearweek of production. Ryzen limited OC'ability, No batch yet like hey buy that as you will get x.

To me R7 1700 is the one. None of the offset nonsense for temps. If you have cooling solution then flog the cooler, RGB is "premium"







. I netted ~£43 back after ebay fees/shipping, knock'd mine down to £256







.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To me R7 1700 is the one. None of the offset nonsense for temps. If you have cooling solution then flog the cooler, RGB is "premium"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I netted ~£43* back after ebay fees/shipping, knock'd mine down to £256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's ridiculous lol! Maybe I should sell mine. That's like $75 CAD!


----------



## gupsterg

I have major LOLs every time I think about it







, checkout the feedback







. It was a ebay FVF promo of £1 max as sale







.


----------



## bardacuda

That RGB is like crack to these kids!


----------



## gupsterg

LOL







.

You wanna read what's been going on with Trident Z RGB







.


----------



## mus1mus

Not to mention this.


----------



## rt123

I need to get that "magic" board. Will be nice to be able reprogram SPD at home, because "reasons".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get that "magic" board. Will be nice to be able reprogram SPD at home, because "reasons".


Well was hoping the same. But didn't have luck.







maybe I need the RGB kits yo.


----------



## rt123

https://imgflip.com/i/1o03eyvia Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get that "magic" board. Will be nice to be able reprogram SPD at home, because "reasons".


http://softnology.biz/

Found this link in the comments on that video:

https://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14257
Quote:


> At the moment, other system light controlling software may conflict with the Trident Z RGB software, including ASUS Aura, Gigabyte Fusion, MSI Mystic Light, NZXT CAM, etc. Please do not use two light controlling software at the same time.


----------



## rt123

I did see Thaiphoon burner get mentioned a few days ago too, for SPD flashing. Taking a quick look at the product page though, it seems like the license is tied to a single computer. Kinda like Windows OEM license? Considering the amount of hardware I go through, this isn't a good solution for me.


----------



## MrPerforations

my luck with my ram is epic, i got lights but there not rgb and they work at the right speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> http://softnology.biz/
> 
> Found this link in the comments on that video:
> 
> https://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14257


I have at least a couple of locals that encountered the issue of RGB Tridentz dying on them with Giga boards.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep not limited to what SW/board person using







. Voodoo jungle post here aka Thaiphoon Burner Author.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> OMG! NO! HWiNFO64 is gospel!


I was working on adding support for the K7 in OpenHardwareMonitor and when you read current / voltage sensors off of a chip you sometimes need to add a scalar or offset to the value. This is the case with several of the values read off of the motherboard's sensor and unless you can find the datasheet for the chip (or have inside knowledge) you can't know these values unless you reverse engineer them.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/67nyml/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_gets_a_small_price_cut_from_499/dgsq2ve/

Also I will admit to buggy LEDs on my TridentZ RGB. Usually if you mess around with the settings enough they "fix" themselves.

And yes, my Kit was $250. I would be pissed off if mine died too.


----------



## gupsterg

No idea on the buggy LEDs fixing themselves. All I know is Mumak and Voodoo Jungle confirmed SPD corruption is occurring from SPD data reads/dumps they viewed of users. These are leading to issues.

Mumak has "inside" track with AMD and others, as a developer. I would believe due to NDA he must have signed, he is not in a position to disclose certain things prior to company reveal/OK.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

^ Actually this might be why I cannot reliably get 3600 on my kit anymore.

I *think* the buggy LEDs are due to LED Software conflicts. He does bring up a valid point. I have 4-5 different pieces of software that use the LEDs and not even the Gigabyte ones (For GPU and Board) work well together.


----------



## gupsterg

No idea on why you can't gain x speed in this context.

But regardless of setting timings manually from what I could make of Mumak's post is the SPD is still referenced by system and bios/board dependent. So if corrupt, user may encounter issues, link.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> ^ Actually this might be why I cannot reliably get 3600 on my kit anymore.
> 
> I *think* the buggy LEDs are due to LED Software conflicts. He does bring up a valid point. I have 4-5 different pieces of software that use the LEDs and not even the Gigabyte ones (For GPU and Board) work well together.


This is irritating to me.
I have the NZXT HUE+ and have it set to my CPU temps. I absolutely love this function.
The BIOSTAR has a separate program with minimal options. Full range of colors but...I'd like a little more control.
Now the Gskill has its own thing that wont even open. "No Trident z RAM found on your system. The program will now terminate".

3 different light sources and none of them will communicate to the other. I would like them all to be uniform. I'm not real crazy about the RGB thing, Im just whimsical.
With that being said, I'd rather my system not look like unicorn vomit.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Yea I have

- Corsair Link (because it's required to get a good curve on my H110i + to disable the LED)
- Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming (Doesn't always run but I need to open it if my GPU's LED gets messed up)
- Gigabyte RGB Fusion - This doesn't always run but App Center does.
- G Skill's Program which straight out crashes if I open it with Corsair Link open.

Also Corsair really needs to update Corsair Link to support Ryzen. Very annoying that I can't have my fans scale off of CPU Temp.

I just want everything to pulse the same color at the same time.


----------



## gupsterg

Your setup is the situation where it is most likely to happen, link.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your setup is the situation where it is most likely to happen, link.


Holy ****, this is probably why I am having so many issues / random freezes. Looks like I have to remove everything that's not HWiNFO.

Also explains the freezing I was having while debugging OpenHardwareMonitor.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Holy ****, this is probably why I am having so many issues / random freezes. Looks like I have to remove everything that's not HWiNFO.
> 
> Also explains the freezing I was having while debugging OpenHardwareMonitor.


Why don't you control the Corsair AIO's fans with your motherboard rather than Link?


----------



## Xevi

Holy crap MAD!


----------



## Johan45

Those two pics don't seem to go together. If so that's terrible


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Holy crap MAD!


LN2 or Dry Ice?


----------



## rt123

Nice bug lol.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> LN2 or Dry Ice?


lol


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice bug lol.


How do I get a bug too?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those two pics don't seem to go together. If so that's terrible


I get a higher score at 4 ghz no boost - something is off for sure.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not to mention this.


*Absolutely disgusting behaviour from g.skill.*

1. They refused the RMA. (wrongly accusing customer of altering SPD timings on read-only kits).

2. After further "pressuring" from the customer they admitted it was due to incompatibility.

3. Didn't apologise for wrongly accusing the customer of altering the SPD.

4. Haven't agreed to email all other customers back who didn't "keep pressuring" to NOW offer full RMA and meet their obligations.

Any customer who doesn't "keep pressuring" and accepts the RMA refusal in the first instance.
This is what will probably of happened:
*1.* G.skill would have sent broken kit back to customer. (refusing to simply reflash kit)
*2.*Original customer is 300 bux OUT OF POCKET.
*3.* G.skill would continue to make money selling these kits and leaving people out of pocket with refused RMA's on physically OKAY kits.

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *Absolutely disgusting behaviour from g.skill.*
> 
> 1. They refused the RMA. (wrongly accusing customer of altering SPD timings on read-only kits).
> 
> 2. After further "pressuring" from the customer they admitted it was due to incompatibility.
> 
> 3. Didn't apologise for wrongly accusing the customer of altering the SPD.
> 
> 4. Haven't agreed to email all other customers back who didn't "keep pressuring" to NOW offer full RMA and meet their obligations.


Never liked GSkill as a company and never will, this just reinforces that. Corsair and crucial are the only two brands I ever purchase, corsair's customer service has been great, and they are based out of cali so you get a good well understood response from them when you need to.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Never liked GSkill as a company and never will, this just reinforces that. Corsair and crucial are the only two brands I ever purchase, corsair's customer service has been great, and they are based out of cali so you get a good well understood response from them when you need to.


Any customer who doesn't "keep pressuring" and accepts the RMA refusal in the first instance.

This is what will probably of happened:

*1.* G.skill would have re-flashed the correct SPD onto the chips (fixing them). _at next to zero cost to themselves (except manpower)_
*2.* Resold these kits for 300 bux ++ to a new customer.
*3.* Original customer is 300 bux OUT OF POCKET.

Absolutely disgusting.

*email addresses are:*

RMA
International: [email protected]
Pan America only: [email protected]

Technical Support
International: [email protected]
USA: [email protected] (Tel: 1-9095986860)
Europe: [email protected]
Germany: [email protected]

/\ /\ there's the email addresses guys.

I *suggest we team up & all write letters of complaint about this disgusting behaviour.* lets put some pressure on them until we get a written apology to the community and full RMA obligations met for everyone who has been screwed over until now.

Mine has already been sent. _(and i don't even own the kits -- i am just astonished at this behaviour it made my blood boil -- (so I can't imagine how an actual victim must feel)_ Remember and watch the video above first.

.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> (wrongly accusing customer of altering SPD timings on read-only kits)


I agree they are wrong







. For RGB to function SPD writes are enabled = borked, please read some past posts







.


----------



## nrpeyton

I'm not saying these errors don't happen (its a new platform).. but for G.SKILL to refuse re-flash the chips at zero expense to themselves when this was a compatability issue with Ryzen (and not the customers fault) is just disgusting customer service.

*Common sense* should have prevailed here. And it did not.

How can any company "in it's right mind" refuse an RMA for something that isn't even physically damaged and ONLY needs a reflash. (At zero cost except manpower).

Even if the customer HAD tried to alter the firmware on the kits and was responsible; considering they are 300 bux kits -- if the customer was open & honest about what happened, and simply asked for help and admitted genuine mistake... why would any decent company refuse to help?

And in this case, it wasn't even the customers fault. So it just makes it absolutely unbelievable. That g.skill would attempt to refuse RMA on such an issue. I mean oh my god.... words can't even describe..... this is just beggars belief!

It's g.skill RMA policy we are complaining about here. This is NOT an attack on Ryzen or the teething problems. Everyone knew what they were getting into.


----------



## Quindor

I joined in, since I'm the author of the video.









I'm not sure what mass e-mailing them about this can do but at least the video isn't helping their sales. Since this video I've asked them for comments and statements before I put up the next video about the subject but up until now it's been silent and we as a community have been left guessing and figuring out their problems.

Don't buy G.skill RGB memory for your Ryzen builds for now it still the answer. Although I have been running the returned modules for about 1,5 week now without issue. That is, without their software tool installed though, and quite frankly, I'm afraid to use it which makes the RGB function of the memory quite limited.

As you mentioned and I have mentioned in the comments, if only they would just reply and divulge the true information of what is going on. I'd like to tell people "You can buy the memory but don't use the tool for now" or something like that, but now I'm left with the only option to advise anyone against gets these modules until this is sorted out and resolved properly, with answers from G.skill themselves about the issue.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quindor*
> 
> I joined in, since I'm the author of the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what mass e-mailing them about this can do but at least the video isn't helping their sales. Since this video I've asked them for comments and statements before I put up the next video about the subject but up until now it's been silent and we as a community have been left guessing and figuring out their problems.
> 
> Don't buy G.skill RGB memory for your Ryzen builds for now it still the answer. Although I have been running the returned modules for about 1,5 week now without issue. That is, without their software tool installed though, and quite frankly, I'm afraid to use it which makes the RGB function of the memory quite limited.
> 
> As you mentioned and I have mentioned in the comments, if only they would just reply and divulge the true information of what is going on. I'd like to tell people "You can buy the memory but don't use the tool for now" or something like that, but now I'm left with the only option to advise anyone against gets these modules until this is sorted out and resolved properly, with answers from G.skill themselves about the issue.


excellent I also commented on your video. good work.. and rep+
if it wasn't for guys like you; we'd all be in a much darker place.


----------



## Quindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> excellent I also commented on your video. good work.. and rep+
> if it wasn't for guys like you; we'd all be in a much darker place.


Thnx, but I'm just reporting as it happens (



).

Honestly, I think the stuff G.skill makes is pretty good, but the way they tried to get me to drop the RMA, while I sent it to them instead of the shop for a full refund is just deplorable. And even now, they won't give me any guarantees or answers as to why it happened, how to prevent it from happening again, and if it does if they will replace/fix the memory again or I'm just screwed. And that just sucks and shouldn't be how you treat your customers.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quindor*
> 
> Thnx, but I'm just reporting as it happens (
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Honestly, I think the stuff G.skill makes is pretty good, but the way they tried to get me to drop the RMA, while I sent it to them instead of the shop for a full refund is just deplorable. And even now, they won't give me any guarantees or answers as to why it happened, how to prevent it from happening again, and if it does if they will replace/fix the memory again or I'm just screwed. And that just sucks and shouldn't be how you treat your customers.


I hear what you're saying. Absolutely 100%.

I agree also they make great stuff.

It's the "RMA bit" that is deplorable (as you say).

I can even understand inability to give any guarantees regarding compatibility at this stage. (due to teething problems).

But if you think about it; 95% of people wouldn't be as forgiving as you and I. (most people don't hang out here at overclock.net or understand the bigger picture).

But what is deplorable is the fact they're unwilling to fix it again if the problem happens again (knowing it's a *KNOWN* non-isolated problem).


----------



## MrPerforations

its a bad situation for gskill.
i once had to rma to geil, that was odd, they wanted me to post it from England to a random shop in Scotland that would then forward it to Czechoslovakia, I got feed up and ended up posting it direct to Taiwan.
they sent new replacements, but the odd bit is both kits I had failed memory tests on my pc (athlon 2 620), but one kit of ram is still here as I never sent it and it works in my fx pc. so they replaced working ram for me?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I'm not saying these errors don't happen (its a new platform).. but for *G.SKILL to refuse re-flash the chips so they can sell them to another customer as refurbished at next to full-price* (or new/repackaged @ full-price) is disgusting. It's g.skill RMA policy we are dealing with here. This is NOT an attack on Ryzen or the teething problems. Everyone knew what they were getting into.


I'm not sure where you're getting this bit from. If they refuse RMA they have to send you back the RAM even if they don't fix it. If you have RAM that isn't _physically_ damaged at least you can try to reflash the corrupt EEPROM and bring it back. I agree that they shouldn't be refusing RMA in the first place for something that's not the customer's fault, but that doesn't mean they are going to keep your RAM and your money too.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm not sure where you're getting this bit from. If they refuse RMA they have to send you back the RAM even if they don't fix it. If you have RAM that isn't _physically_ damaged at least you can try to reflash the corrupt EEPROM and bring it back. I agree that they shouldn't be refusing RMA in the first place for something that's not the customer's fault, but that doesn't mean they are going to keep your RAM and your money too.


Sometimes you need to exaggerate to accumulate.

What about those who aren't any the wiser? The newb gamer who doesn't know any better? He still thinks he's sitting with 300 pound paperweight kit. Still out of pocket.

Do they expect u to pay return postage?

And they could still flashed (fixed) the kits before sending them back (without being pressured to do so). *in the 1st instance.*

Not everyone has a youtube video with 11,000 followers behind them.


----------



## bardacuda

Like I said, I agree that they shouldn't be refusing RMA. I'll be the first one to grab my pitchfork and torch and start marching but not based on a lie. Saying that G.Skill is refusing to refund AND refusing to return the product is a lie. That would be straight up theft.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Like I said, I agree that they shouldn't be refusing RMA. I'll be the first one to grab my pitchfork and torch and start marching but not based on a lie. Saying that G.Skill is refusing to refund AND refusing to return the product is a lie. That would be straight up theft.


Agreed, I'll tone it down a little 



















_Sorry, just really made my blood boil when I watched the guys video._

(I remember returning something once, and when I was told it couldn't be repaired; I was asked if I wanted to pay for return postage on the broken item I said NO). <-- that was my initial reaction.

In my anger, I never thought it through thoroughly. And neglected that part. My apologies. I'll edit prior post.

Last post edited as follows:
_1. G.skill would have sent broken kit back to customer. (refusing to simply reflash kit)
2.Original customer is 300 bux OUT OF POCKET.
3. G.skill would continue to make money selling these kits and leaving people out of pocket with refused RMA's on physically OKAY kits._

Not to mention RMA would still be recorded as a void-warranty for the rest of the life of the product (even if the customer got the kit working again by re-flashing it himself).

@bardacuda ; hope that clears that up


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Anyone who joins me in emailing G.SKiLL, post here to say you have done so with a copy/paste of the email. and you'll receive a rep+1 from me (plus anyone else who agrees with me)
> 
> Alternatively, PM me and I'll rep+ your last post (if you don't want your email viewed in public).
> 
> First 10 PM's will be dealt with first. (use appropriate subject heading to help me manage it). thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying these errors don't happen (its a new platform).. but for G.SKILL to refuse re-flash the chips so they can sell them to another customer as refurbished at next to full-price (or new/repackaged @ full-price) is disgusting. It's g.skill RMA policy we are dealing with here. This is NOT an attack on Ryzen or the teething problems. Everyone knew what they were getting into.


That was blatant denial on GSkills part. I would have been way less calm had I been in dude's shoes for sure he handled it very well


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> That was blatant denial on GSkills part. I would have been way less calm had I been in dude's shoes for sure he handled it very well


Me too. He handled it eloquently.

Much more eloquently than I could have; as I'm sure I've just proven in my last few posts.


----------



## mus1mus

Your experiences don't reflect G.Skill as a company in the wider side of things. It may only be the support in your area. The guys I knew have RMAed their parts easily round here.

So maybe North American support just sucks.


----------



## bardacuda

Yet another reason why we should be able to reflash RAM. If anyone with the appropriate knowledge/experience would like to be helpful and contribute some info on how to modify and flash RAM's EEPROM _safely_, rather than just say "don't do it" and keep it secret, I invite you to share in my post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627823/how-do-i-read-modify-flash-spd-xmp-profiles-on-ddr4-eeprom/

Or even make a new post/guide.

If we don't get access to our sub timings soon, we, as a community may need to know how to do this properly, because it might become more and more common to do it anyway.


----------



## mus1mus

That will be throwing yourself in deep and dangerous waters.


----------



## bardacuda

Exactly. So why not make the waters a little shallower and less dangerous?


----------



## mus1mus

By making it shallower, unknowing kids will join you in the same pond polluting the water. The possibilities are infinite. You will then have to clean up stuff you never could have imagined.


----------



## bardacuda

So that's why you explain the risks and make an appropriate disclaimer. For someone who has borked RAM because of G.Skill refusing RMA for something they didn't do, what do they have to lose anyway? Why act like an overprotective parent or a nanny state and tell people what they can and can't do with their own hardware? You know kids will do dumb stuff anyway regardless if you tell them not to. It is better to educate them on the risks and how to avoid them and let them make their own decisions.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By making it shallower, unknowing kids will join you in the same pond polluting the water. The possibilities are infinite. You will then have to clean up stuff you never could have imagined.


They dive in anyway. Plenty of youtube "how to do SOMETHING AWESOME" videos out there without adequate background which people then apply to the wrong hardware, software, what have you. It's relatively easy to screen these people. Just don't give them tldr. They'll wander off, google something that gives them an easy answer, usually wrong, and then apply it incorrectly on top of that.

Think of it as evolution in action.

I love that quote.


----------



## bardacuda

I don't understand this "I know how to do it but I'm not going to tell you, and if you try it without knowing what you're doing that's your own problem, even though I could have helped you do it the correct way." attitude when it comes to this.


----------



## nrpeyton

I'm with @bardacuda on this one.

Better learn to do it the correct way; or even have a recipe to fix it incase you've already broken it. Then to have neither the knowledge to fix it OR the recipe to do it the correct way in the first place.

Secondly, we _are_ an overclock site after all. When all is said and done; we're still here (most of all); to _share_ knowledge and expertise. (And learn). Right?

That being said; a bit of caution in the wind is also a good thing to have. So no one is wrong. (I'd still thank mus1mus for showing us the importance of that caution).

But I still stand by opening comment.

.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Guys, I am really pissed off right now.

It looks like both my TridentZ RGBs are corrupted. Thaiphoon Burner reports that both of them are corrupted w/ invalid CRCs and it looks like my options are to either RMA to G.Skill or try and reflash them with a paid version of Thaiphoon Burner. Seems like everything is ******* up with Ryzen for me.


----------



## bardacuda

Try RMA. If that doesn't work there's not much to lose from trying to flash except the $15 or whatever for a license. You should be able to download an original ROM through the program's SPD Browser if you need one.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So that's why you explain the risks and make an appropriate disclaimer. For someone who has borked RAM because of G.Skill refusing RMA for something they didn't do, what do they have to lose anyway? Why act like an overprotective parent or a nanny state and tell people what they can and can't do with their own hardware? You know kids will do dumb stuff anyway regardless if you tell them not to. It is better to educate them on the risks and how to avoid them and let them make their own decisions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't understand this "I know how to do it but I'm not going to tell you, and if you try it without knowing what you're doing that's your own problem, even though I could have helped you do it the correct way." attitude when it comes to this.


I'll break things down like this:

RAM programming, unlike a mobo, GPU or even Phone firmware, if fails, you are on a dead stop. There's no such way to reflash things back without access to manufacturer equipment.

If you look at threads in here that offer things like BIOS Editing / Flashing, you will see the number of people who floods the thread. If you are fine with giving them all the support, that's fine.

Most of the guys in here don't even know how to tune their RAM Timings.

I suggest if you wanna delve into that foray, do it privately. You can PM people with such know-how and sure they would help you.







-- don't ask me, I know nothing.

It's not about attitude. It's about keeping your self off potential issues "blame" issues. Coz again, RAM Flashing is no turning back.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

The question is now "How bad is the corruption"? Good thing I can dump with Thaiphoon, the database has a version of my RAM with a good CRC and I know how to binary compare.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Good DIMM from Database:


Bad DIMM #1 (Seems ok):


Bad DIMM #2 (Seems Bad):




It seems like this might be why I cannot get 3600 Stable anymore. I will Binary compare and see what is different from these files.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So the good news is that this is easy enough to trobleshoot and to figure out what bytes are corrupted and how bad it is as the DDR4 Spec is widely known.

Anyways, DIMM 1 comapred against a "good" Hex Image


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I hope you guys don't mind me documenting this here (I'm lonely)


The first DIMM actually looks moderaltely unscathed. It looks like two bytes are not properly zeroed out. However I think that DIMM 2 is much worse.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So it seems like the Model Number and Manufacturer on the second one is corrupted. Other than that I think that bytes 132-253 is where the RGB information is storred.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So it seems like the Model Number and Manufacturer on the second one is corrupted. Other than that I think that bytes 132-253 is where the RGB information is storred.


simmtester has an educational write up at the link below. there is no tldr

http://www.simmtester.com/page/news/showpubnews.asp?num=184

It's not specific to rgb.

Manufacturers use different bytes from vendor to vendor. Different write protection methods. Some cannot be circumvented by end users, but they can be damaged irrecoverably and brick the ram as far as we're concerned. If memory serves Thaiphoon's website talks about write protection and how to test for it. Method described looks as risky as just flashing the ram without testing to be honest. but... it may not be relevant. There are probably resources that could determine which method is used if any with less potential risk.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Why don't you control the Corsair AIO's fans with your motherboard rather than Link?


Because sotware that works on Intel/Windows shouldn't [email protected] up your system because it is Ryzen, it should still just work.


----------



## alucardis666

So what's going on with G.Skill RGB ram? I understand it's something with their light control software and ASUS Aura software. If I am running neither and don't have them installed, am I ok?


----------



## gtbtk

Robert Halick from AMD overclocking masterclass. starts at 3:35


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Robert Halick from AMD overclocking masterclass. starts at 3:35


Woah, alot of info there, so the SOC is NOT the same as the northbridge. On the MSI board he is using, and thus similarly mine, we dont even have the option of changing the SOC voltage to 1.1 as suggested.


----------



## alucardis666

Fantastic video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuperZan

His work build does 4.0GHz at 1.325v! I guess he deserves a golden sample.


----------



## Spawne32

I was surprised to hear him recommend up to 1.5v on the memory, I tried everything suggested in that video and still cant get my 3000mhz vengeance LPX to post at the rated speeds on the MSI B350M gaming pro


----------



## mus1mus

Maybe it's because 3000 is not a number for Ryzen? :


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe it's because 3000 is not a number for Ryzen? :


bastos!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe it's because 3000 is not a number for Ryzen? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastos!
Click to expand...

Reported for swearing.


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Robert Halick from AMD overclocking masterclass. starts at 3:35


Thats a great video indeed, most happy about learning little bit more on the memory oc and also as he said, more hynix chip memory support in may.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So what's going on with G.Skill RGB ram? I understand it's something with their light control software and ASUS Aura software. If I am running neither and don't have them installed, am I ok?


Yes. Do not use Aura / G.Skill SW or anything that meddles with RGB on RAM and you should be OK.


----------



## Decoman

I learned today that the warranty is voided when replacing the TIM on my graphics card. Asus also don't want to sent me any spare parts, even though I solicited for just two screws. I have bought Asus stuff for the last time. Heh, I can only hope that the 1+ month and ongoing delay with the shipping of my Flare X ram sticks for my Ryzen build have saved me from a lot of beta bios trouble. And Asus even had the audacity to claim that my satisfaction was important to them.


----------



## TristanL

between the memory speed/timings and overclocking post is there room to show my nearly complete build?
(maybe might ad a decent Vega card later this year)
specs in signature


----------



## mus1mus

The fan cables need some more lovin'!

That MACHO is bauce!


----------



## gupsterg

@TristanL

Nice







. My bro got same case/cooler but i5/M8R, he's toying with going Ryzen







, will be send him photo see if it sway him







.


----------



## IRobot23

http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=829&v=t


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The single-thread instructions per clock rate of Ryzen is higher than for any Intel processor, except for 256-bit vector code. I am testing the Ryzen right now and the test results are coming soon. Please be patient.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not enough voltage to drive cinebench at that speed. Have seen this so many times.


Hmm so it's not temps? I'm using Hwinfo latest beta and it reads 70.3+ on Tdie before it auto shut down. i was on 1.41-1.42ish then. Doesn't Ryzen have a shut off temperature of about 70 degrees? Thus im wondering if its voltage or temperature issue that causes the shutdown.


----------



## HaykOC

Is 1.45v pushin it as far as 24/7 voltage goes? Trying to maintain 4ghz, temps top out at 85 P95 Small FFT.

I hear conflicted answers on 1.4 or 1.45+


----------



## chew*

Amd says 1.4-1.425 max 24/7


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Is 1.45v pushin it as far as 24/7 voltage goes? Trying to maintain 4ghz, temps top out at 85 P95 Small FFT.
> 
> I hear conflicted answers on 1.4 or 1.45+


Water cooling?


----------



## chew*

Some on amds systems are on water.

Keep that in mind with there reccomended voltages..


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe it's because 3000 is not a number for Ryzen? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reported for swearing.
Click to expand...

Bastos is not swearing sira


----------



## mus1mus

Alien language


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The fan cables need some more lovin'!
> 
> That MACHO is bauce!


yeah, because of the a bit longer then necessary y-cable they're all all over the place - maybe i can zip-tie them together.


----------



## mus1mus

You can hide them under the cooler.


----------



## Nickyvida

Seems like i hit a wall at 1.44. Cine still crashes at that voltage trying to break 4.1 although i have no idea if its temperature related or voltage related issue. Hwinfo gives me 70+ degrees (Tdie) before crashing from 1.41v onwards. i don't know the exact temp, could be more as it'd crashed by them.

Doesn't Ryzen have a shut off temperature of 75 degrees? Which temperature does the CPU read in order to crash the computer? The Tctl(with the 20 degree offset or the Tdie)?

I'm not willing to push it further as im on air although i wonder why XFR seems to boost up to 4.1 fine with 1.4+V?


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Water cooling?


Yes. 240mm radiator with Ek Vardars.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Yes. 240mm radiator with Ek Vardars.


You should be fine.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Seems like i hit a wall at 1.44. Cine still crashes at that voltage trying to break 4.1 although i have no idea if its temperature related or voltage related issue. Hwinfo gives me 70+ degrees (Tdie) before crashing from 1.41v onwards. i don't know the exact temp, could be more as it'd crashed by them.
> 
> Doesn't Ryzen have a shut off temperature of 75 degrees? Which temperature does the CPU read in order to crash the computer? The Tctl(with the 20 degree offset or the Tdie)?
> 
> I'm not willing to push it further as im on air although i wonder why XFR seems to boost up to 4.1 fine with 1.4+V?


It will throttle at Tctl of 95° provided you haven't applied a setting to skew the temperature.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It will throttle at Tctl of 95° provided you haven't applied a setting to skew the temperature.


Thanks

Throttle, meaning crash? Given i was on 70+ degrees on Tdie, is it safe to assume i breached the 95 Tctl limit?

Is there a way to skew or edit the temps so that it doesn't crash?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Yes. 240mm radiator with Ek Vardars.


Try throwing a higher LLC tat it maybe 3-5 and see if you can rock 1.425V stable instead.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Robert Halick from AMD overclocking masterclass. starts at 3:35


A little confusing for an MSI BIOS.

So SOC is what he recommends increasing, which Im not seeing in the Titanium BIOS. Theres NB but thats chipset. May be stuck with 2933 till whatever happens in May comes around.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Try throwing a higher LLC tat it maybe 3-5 and see if you can rock 1.425V stable instead.


Will try that. Although I assume youre recommending the LLCs that increase current as opposed to drop? On MSI BIOS that appears to be LLC 1 or 2.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> A little confusing for an MSI BIOS.
> 
> So SOC is what he recommends increasing, which Im not seeing in the Titanium BIOS. Theres NB but thats chipset. May be stuck with 2933 till whatever happens in May comes around.


Which board are you on? He's using an MSI Carbon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Will try that. Although I assume youre recommending the LLCs that increase current as opposed to drop? On MSI BIOS that appears to be LLC 1 or 2.


Was referencing increasing LLC to reduce droop. I'm rocking 1.425v for 4.0 with LLC at 5. Testing currently to see if stable, then gonna try 4.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Was referencing increasing LLC to reduce droop. I'm rocking 1.425v for 4.0 with LLC at 5. Testing currently to see if stable, then gonna try 4.


Right. I think the MSI LLC settings are labeled backwards then. Ill play with it


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> A little confusing for an MSI BIOS.
> 
> So SOC is what he recommends increasing, which Im not seeing in the Titanium BIOS. Theres NB but thats chipset. May be stuck with 2933 till whatever happens in May comes around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Right. I think the MSI LLC settings are labeled backwards then. Ill play with it


Gotcha.

I'm on the Asus C6H, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> I'm on the Asus C6H, sorry for any confusion.


No worries. Been considering picking one up as this Titanium has been fallin short for me. Were all those issues the crosshair was having at launch mostly ironed out?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Throttle, meaning crash? Given i was on 70+ degrees on Tdie, is it safe to assume i breached the 95 Tctl limit?
> 
> Is there a way to skew or edit the temps so that it doesn't crash?


At 95° it will throttle; meaning it will downclock in an attempt to reduce the temperature of the CPU to avoid shut down or damage. It will do a thermal shutdown at 115° (provided a setting hasn't skewed the temps as previously mentioned). Your tdie reading should be tctl -20°; tctl is the measurement used to determine throttle/shut down conditions (tdie isn't an actual sensor). I don't believe your crash issues are related to a throttle/shut down event based on temperature; your issue is likely related to not enough vcore or an overclock that isn't stable at the current temperature (e.g. your current overclock may be stable with better cooling). At the temps you're seeing, I'd be more inclined to assume you're crashing due to temperature related instability so throwing more voltage at it would cause it to crash even sooner. Again, this is purely a guess on my part based on what I've experienced.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> No worries. Been considering picking one up as this Titanium has been fallin short for me. Were all those issues the crosshair was having at launch mostly ironed out?


There are no issues with BIOS 0902 and above; none of the early versions are readily available and most of the new boards we've seen in the last month have shipped with 0902.

Edit: no issues related to the "bricking" incidents that scared people away; there are minor issues here and there like the rest of the manufacturers.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Seems like i hit a wall at 1.44. Cine still crashes at that voltage trying to break 4.1 although i have no idea if its temperature related or voltage related issue. Hwinfo gives me 70+ degrees (Tdie) before crashing from 1.41v onwards. i don't know the exact temp, could be more as it'd crashed by them.
> 
> Doesn't Ryzen have a shut off temperature of 75 degrees? Which temperature does the CPU read in order to crash the computer? The Tctl(with the 20 degree offset or the Tdie)?
> 
> I'm not willing to push it further as im on air although i wonder why XFR seems to boost up to 4.1 fine with 1.4+V?


Most chips hit a very wall around 4.1GHz.

To test whether it's temp-related or instability, downclock your Core at the same Voltage. If it crashes, it's temperature issue. If it doesn't, it's instability. Most likely the latter.

Thermal shut down happens past 100C on TCTL. How do I know? By doing the process above. You will not likely see it at 115C as mentioned above as temps rise faster than software can poll at that stage.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> No worries. Been considering picking one up as this Titanium has been fallin short for me. Were all those issues the crosshair was having at launch mostly ironed out?


Haven't had any issues with mine other than slow posting, which does seem to have gotten better with the newer bios updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There are no issues with BIOS 0902 and above; none of the early versions are readily available and most of the new boards we've seen in the last month have shipped with 0902.
> 
> Edit: no issues related to the "bricking" incidents that scared people away; there are minor issues here and there like the rest of the manufacturers.


Like I can't run my RAM @ 3600mhz.









I can however fudge my way to 3200mhz with 14-14-14-14-34, which is nice cuz that's the kit I was gonna get, so in theory, I should eventually be able to run my ram @ 3600mhz 16-16-16-16-36 once the new bios drops.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Haven't had any issues with mine other than slow posting, which does seem to have gotten better with the newer bios updates.
> Like I can't run my RAM @ 3600mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can however fudge my way to 3200mhz with 14-14-14-14-34, which is nice cuz that's the kit I was gonna get, so in theory, I should eventually be able to run my ram @ 3600mhz 16-16-16-16-36 once the new bios drops.


There are a number of members getting really close (and beyond) now with full stability. I've made it to 3500 16-15-15-36 with 600% HCI (still running but I'm stuck at work) and IBT at maximum (10 passes). Hopefully the next AGESA update delivers on the memory front.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> There are a number of members getting really close (and beyond) now with full stability. I've made it to 3500 16-15-15-36 with 600% HCI (still running but I'm stuck at work) and IBT at maximum (10 passes). Hopefully the next AGESA update delivers on the memory front.


Mind sharing your settings?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Mind sharing your settings?


bclk is how they're doing it would be my guess.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Mind sharing your settings?


They're in the C6H specific thread. These are slightly outdated now but were good enough for 3500 16-16-16-36 (HCI 400%+ and IBT @max 10 passes).


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> bclk is how they're doing it would be my guess.


dunno how, if I deviate from 100, or 120, my oc won't pass post, and if it does, my ram will revert to 2400mhz.


----------



## chew*

let me clear this up.....

they are using 0082 bios it is very very very slack. want an example? run 32m pi in win 7 @ 3600 and I will kick your rearend all over the place with 3200 ram on an older bios......

its just a number.....and does not equate to performance.....


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> dunno how, if I deviate from 100, or 120, my oc won't pass post, and if it does, my ram will revert to 2400mhz.


your using 32g.....totally different ballgame.

try 2x8g it will oc like a monster.


----------



## gupsterg

Not had time to run Pi. All I can say is for 3DM / CBR15 I'm the same as 0902/1002 (older AGESA) as 0079/0081/0082. AIDA64 also shows some improvement on RAM.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then today after 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T on 0081 passed ~8hrs testing, I have the below compare of RAM.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









What are your thoughts on other benches you do with newer AGESA chew? cheers







.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> let me clear this up.....
> 
> they are using 0082 bios it is very very very slack. want an example? run 32m pi in win 7 @ 3600 and I will kick your rearend all over the place with 3200 ram on an older bios......
> 
> its just a number.....and does not equate to performance.....


I am currently running 0082. On 1002 I was up to 3450 I believe with similar results, I'll have to double check. By slack, are you referring to secondary timings?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I think the Gigabyte board just doesn't run 3600 well. Really depressing and I hope they eventually come around and start releasing BIOS updates. I seem to randomly be able to boot 3600 but I can't seem to stop getting those 15, 54 and E4 Errors. I have had next to no luck with the BCLK OC on any RAM speed. Not just 3600.


----------



## chew*

i'm on gigabyte but I am only referring to C6H.

Guys go run pi 32m at 3200 ram 14-14-14-34 @ identical cpu speed in win 7 on 1002 and 0082 then tell me what you think









Pi 32m will tell you what they did to performance. its a far more sensitive benchmark to memory tuning......

cinebench and others not so much.


----------



## gupsterg

I'll do all pages of Asus MemTweakIt between 1002 vs 0082 as it pulls all info AFAIK.

As I have only used Pi for few subs I lack experience on that bench, tell me setting mate and will do now as have free time







.

Cos if something's up I wanna moan at whoever







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'll do all pages of Asus MemTweakIt between 1002 vs 0082 as it pulls all info AFAIK.
> 
> As I have only used Pi for few subs I lack experience on that bench, tell me setting mate and will do now as have free time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cos if something's up I wanna moan at whoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


mem tweak it is not showing actual subs.....

just run pc3200 14-14-14-34 on both bios 1002 and 0082 at 4 gig so you don't fall asleep from boredom........win7 32m pi.

gonna need flashback or you won't remove all the agesa code.........

let me know what you think









affinity core 0 priority high nothing else.....


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> mem tweak it is not showing actual subs.....
> 
> just run pc3200 14-14-14-34 on both bios 1002 and 0082 at 4 gig so you don't fall asleep from boredom........win7 32m pi.
> 
> gonna need flashback or you won't remove all the agesa code.........
> 
> let me know what you think


I'll wait for Gup's results as I dont want to install W7 right now LOL.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I'll wait for Gup's results as I dont want to install W7 right now LOL.


win 10 is buggy only reason I say use 7. RTC effects results in w10.

any 2d done and posted in w10 that I see I take with a huge grain of salt due to RTC.

after he posts I will explain the rabbit hole even more.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

NP







, thanks







. Yep always flashback







.

Last time I checked Asus MemTweakIt showed differences, I was trying to see what Performance Bias CB15 does, I did not grab other pages but will this time







.



@madweazl

Got Win7 Pro x64 on one SSD and Win 10 Pro Creators x64 on another, both clean installs, etc







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> win 10 is buggy only reason I say use 7. RTC effects results in w10.
> 
> any 2d done and posted in w10 that I see I take with a huge grain of salt due to RTC.
> 
> after he posts I will explain the rabbit hole even more.


I used IBT AVX for Gflops and CBR15 with and without HPET on W10C and saw no difference. Posted on last pages of thread in my sig. Some testing was with Sleep/Resume vs boot as well.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> win 10 is buggy only reason I say use 7. RTC effects results in w10.
> 
> any 2d done and posted in w10 that I see I take with a huge grain of salt due to RTC.
> 
> after he posts I will explain the rabbit hole even more.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## chew*

its completely random gups, I think usually bugs from sleep bug and or severe edge of stability which i'm guessing you are not riding the edge of like me









literally my 4.6 runs were like 5 MHz away from not posting


----------



## gupsterg

Nope not riding the edge mate







.

Not doing BCLK OCs either mate







.

Just straight up PState 0 OC with RAM strap with 100MHz







.

Going offline now and benching







.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ...
> @madweazl
> 
> Got Win7 Pro x64 on one SSD and Win 10 Pro Creators x64 on another, both clean installs, etc


I need to get around to doing the same I've just been lazy as I try to decide between moving this build over to the Enthoo Primo my Intel rig resides in, a different tower, or wall mounting it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I need to get around to doing the same I've just been lazy as I try to decide between moving this build over to the Enthoo Primo my Intel rig resides, a different tower, or wall mounting it.


My stuff is easy once i set up a master drive. I got tons of duplicates drives. I hose one i toss in my duper copy it back over with master drive that i do not post with once i have set everything up


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> My stuff is easy once i set up a master drive. I got tons of duplicates drives. I hose one i toss in my duper copy it back over with master drive that i do not post with once i have set everything up


For what you do, I'm sure you blow through images. I don't have spare m.2 drives to do this with (or a motherboard with two ports I could switch between).


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> For what you do, I'm sure you blow through images. I don't have spare m.2 drives to do this with (or a motherboard with two ports I could switch between).


hmm yah I only have 1 recently acquired m2......need to find a duper for those









Ryzen in general has behaved only almost fubarred one os...it was imc coldbug and me trying to boot 3200....managed to salvage the OS barely...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> hmm yah I only have 1 recently acquired m2......need to find a duper for those


Fairly inexpensive but I have no idea how reliable it is.

Edit: swear that said $25 a minute ago and not the $45 I see now...


----------



## chew*

I bought a cheap micron 128g for $40 just for ref clock testing. Im sure performance will drop....just need to verify stability.

Cool deal on the link...no need to buy a new duper....awesome sauce.

I will need 2 though which kinda sucks...

Of all the over clocking supplies ever bought? My duper is top favorite....i hate installing windows over and over...


----------



## rt123

Umnnn, what's a "duper" ???


----------



## mus1mus

EaseUS is free to try. You can clone your system drive to a backup HD and reclone if you happen to bork the SSD.

http://www.todo-backup.com/

Saves me a ton of work for multiple PC installs.


----------



## chew*

Hardware copy > software copy...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Umnnn, what's a "duper" ???


A hardware copy device..100% guaranteed right down to the first and last 1 or 0....


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Hardware copy > software copy...


I would disagree 100% for SSDs. if you are doing sector to sector copy with a SSD - you are decreasing lifespan quite a bit with each copy.
at least with a boot USB and a proper intelligent copy software (and image) you are only writing the used DATA.
plus it's remarkably faster.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Hardware copy > software copy...


We have options.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> I would disagree 100% for SSDs. if you are doing sector to sector copy with a SSD - you are decreasing lifespan quite a bit with each copy.
> at least with a boot USB and a proper intelligent copy software (and image) you are only writing the used DATA.
> plus it's remarkably faster.


I use cheapest drives for benching...in over clocking...hardware life = tempermental at best.

If your on ln2 and hose a system...that way is not a reality.

This way i am back up and running in 10 minutes...

Like i said...overclocking tool...

Not a daily driver tool.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We have options.


I prefer to enter each byte by hand >.>

I should be done with my first hd soon.
Who knew my 10mb 1983 hard drive would run out of room? Did not see that coming.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> A hardware copy device..100% guaranteed right down to the first and last 1 or 0....


+1
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I prefer to enter each byte by hand >.>
> 
> I should be done with my first hd soon.
> Who knew my 10mb 1983 hard drive would run out of room? Did not see that coming.


When you're doing this for a living, everything that helps you save time and effort counts.


----------



## rt123

So since this discussion has sparked, I will ask a question that I've been meaning to find an answer to for a while.

Say I set up an SSD for 3D benching with Windows 10, do all my tweaks & then I want to make a copy of that OS state so that if I corrupt the OS while benching, I can just restore/Wipe the SSD & go back to a system state before corruption without having to an OS reinstall + disabling the services again.









However, I don't want to dedicate an entire another SSD for storing an Image of just that 1 install. I have multiple SSDs with OSes for different kind of benching.
So say I have SSDs

1) 3D Win10
2) 2D Win7
3) 2D WinXP

Is there utility that would allow me to backup "images" of all these installs on a 4th "backup SSD" & let me restore the install to those drives without having a functional OS on either the drive being restored from or the drive being restored to.

If someone has a soln to this, I would greatly appreciate it as this would make my benching life much easier.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I learned today that the warranty is voided when replacing the TIM on my graphics card. Asus also don't want to sent me any spare parts, even though I solicited for just two screws. I have bought Asus stuff for the last time. Heh, I can only hope that the 1+ month and ongoing delay with the shipping of my Flare X ram sticks for my Ryzen build have saved me from a lot of beta bios trouble. And Asus even had the audacity to claim that my satisfaction was important to them.


I thought it was common knowledge that when submitting for RMA with any manufacturer, you simply pull your block and replace with the stock cooler. You shouldn't have to tell them anything other than your issue(s). Don't tell them anything else. I have never had a problem with RMA returns because I don't tell the manufacturer anything more than necessary. It's not fraudulent practice this way. The manufacturer is happy and I am too.

This doesn't mean that all manufacturers will honor their warranty, but most companies will, so long as they get all the parts back in what should be working order.

As far as screws go, I typically hit McMaster & Carr up for those.

ASUS is still a good company and do merit your biz.









~Ceadder


----------



## chew*

Just use old cheap spin drive do a multi os install.

Rewriting to ssd as has been said ruins them over time.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh well, EASEUS doesn't allow System Clone to a partition. Needs a whole disk.









OS per partition disks may work.


----------



## drdrache

I use Macrium Reflect for my cloning needs
free version : Macrium Reflect free


----------



## mus1mus

809MB to be Downloaded









Will try it though.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 809MB to be Downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try it though.


that's because it downloads windowsPE for it's rescue disc. i'm only a happy user - I am sure you can point out some flaws though.


----------



## gupsterg

@drdrache

Macrium Reflect is the best IMO







. Fast imaging, I also like how I can load an image for viewing in explorer







. I use FOC version and had 0 issues even transferring GPT / differing size SSD to another.

@chew* @madweazl

I got me some Pi







.

Right so as a n00b Pi runner I made mistake of clicking OK on 1st on run on W10C







, all I was left with was finaltime on screen







, ~10min xxxx. I then did 2nd and grabbed screenies. Will upload in mo once do the W10C run on UEFI 1002 aka olde AGESA.

So here is W7 Pro, High Peformance Profile, min CPU state 5% for down clocking volting, Core Parking 100% (ie disabled). I went with current known good 3.8GHz PState 0 OC (+162mV, ~1.380V ProbeIt point), 3200MHz 14-13-13-13-34-1T.

Not looked at Asus MemTweakIt just uploading/sharing as is. Used SuperPi 32M from HWBot, priority high, affinity core 0 .

UEFI 0081 AGESA 1.0.0.4a Run 1 9:56 Run 2 10:28

UEFI 1002 Run 1 9:55 Run 2 10:16 (screenie attached to this post)

Googledrive download link for zip of screenies.



*** edit ***

W10C I know I run with HPET On as saw no difference in benches with off in CBR15 / Gflops IBT AVX.

W7 is without HPET as BCDEDIT does not show useplatformclock.



Doing W10C on 1002 now







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> that's because it downloads windowsPE for it's rescue disc. i'm only a happy user - I am sure you can point out some flaws though.


Yep. It also doesn't allow Partitions for System Clones. Occupied the whole disk.

Pretty fast though.


----------



## bluej511

Had another Gaming 5 bite the dust on me lol. Not sure if it's bad luck or what.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Had another Gaming 5 bite the dust on me lol. Not sure if it's bad luck or what.


Bite dust as in no power light?
Its not dead then...


----------



## chew*

Try 1001 gups something seems off


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Bite dust as in no power light?
> Its not dead then...


Yea i tried their recommended reset procedure and no bueno. Its 2 out of 6 for me so far other ones have been fne. Crosshairs have been rock solid though.


----------



## chew*

Pull battery jump clear cmos with screwdriver with and without psu on spam black button near power switch...

Keep doing it.

Its not dead.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pull battery jump clear with and without psu on spam black button near power switch...
> 
> Keep doing it.
> 
> Its not dead.


See below.

"Please try a full reset:

Switch off power supply and wait 30 s
Remove CMOS battery.
Shortcircuit the contacts in the battery holder for about 2s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Reinstall CMOS battery.
Now shortcircuit Clear CMOS jumper for 10 s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Turn on the PSU switch.
Start system and immediately boot into the bios setup.

Load Optimized Defaults. Check Time and date. Check SATA Mode setting.
If you did set SATA Mode to RAID Mode before you did Clear CMOS, please set SATA Mode back to RAID. Finish bios setup with Save & Exit.

Please return the motherboard to your dealer if the full reset does not resolve the problem."


----------



## hurricane28

I use AOMEI partition assistant to clone my OS to another drive, never had any issues. You can even schedule for backup.


----------



## mus1mus

They all do the same hurr. I am looking for that one that allows you to clone into a partition. Not a drive as what rt123 described.


----------



## chew*

I honestly don't care about gigabytes procedure.

That is there typical response to 0 tech lvl users.

I am telling you it has happened to me...and it is not dead.

Keep trying what i told you to do or go play rma game.

Choice is yours.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I honestly don't care about gigabytes procedure.
> 
> That is there typical response to 0 tech lvl users.
> 
> I am telling you it has happened to me...and it is not dead.


Trust me chew I've tried everything, this is the second one that's died out of the 6 I've had so far, tested with DMM and its not getting any voltage anywhere. PSU is fine on the other mobos. It doesn't matter to me its not my main build board (which is the ch6) so its getting sent back and waiting for a replacement


----------



## chew*

I only trust myself









Its happened on this k7...im still pumping out results.

Its a miracle...

Not getting voltage? Your testing wrong or your psu is bad.

Psu on 24 pin has 5v period.

Its a fact.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I only trust myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its happened on this k7...im still pumping out results.
> 
> Its a miracle...
> 
> Not getting voltage? Your testing wrong or your psu is bad.
> 
> Psu on 24 pin has 5v period.
> 
> Its a fact.


Been building for 15years but sure I'm wrong lol. The two k7s I've had have been perfectly fine (on the same psu btw).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Try 1001 gups something seems off


Mate 1001 is pretty much same as 1002, but I will in a mo just doing W10C







. When Elmor released 1002 his post read so bored of release, link.

All I know is OC profile has been stability tested for many hours and hours. Mus1mus even in my thread said I was going over the top







.

I will do W7 with HPET On as well and W10C without HPET. I can also show timer showing if there is skew using an app that Elmor posted in C6H thread.

All I can say is W10C performs slightly slower in PI, has same swing run to run for Pi as W7. I believe from when I read in The Stilts Ryzen thread comments by other people testing W10 vs W7 even when set affinity in W10 it will try to override. Do not take my word for it as I did not check if it was doing that but I will. W7 scheduler IMO is better for Ryzen.

For me in CBR15, IBT AVX, 3DM FS/FSE/TS I get same results on olde AGESA vs new. Only AIDA64 shows improved RAM bench on new AGESA, the difference is so slight, it would have no effect IMO on a bench and for me new AGESA bench better for RAM in AIDA64. Has fixes I want.

I also said before when chatting to cssorkinman, many C6H owners on newer AGESA say I need more vcore vs old, I don't. I have tested 0902 / 1002 / 0079 / 0081 / 0082 for many days in my uses/benches/stability testing. I need same profile for all.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mate 1001 is pretty much same as 1002, but I will in a mo just doing W10C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When Elmor released 1002 his post read so bored of release, link.
> 
> All I know is OC profile has been stability tested for many hours and hours. Mus1mus even in my thread said I was going over the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will do W7 with HPET On as well and W10C without HPET. I can also show timer showing if there is skew using an app that Elmor posted in C6H thread.
> 
> All I can say is W10C performs slightly slower in PI, has same swing run to run for Pi as W7. I believe from when I read in The Stilts Ryzen thread comments by other people testing W10 vs W7 even when set affinity in W10 it will try to override. Do not take my word for it as I did not check if it was doing that but I will. W7 scheduler IMO is better for Ryzen.
> 
> For me in CBR15, IBT AVX, 3DM FS/FSE/TS I get same results on olde AGESA vs new. Only AIDA64 shows improved RAM bench on new, the difference so slight it would have no effect IMO on a bench and for me new AGESA bench better for RAM in AIDA64.
> 
> I also said before when chatting to cssorkinman, many C6H owners on newer AGESA say I need more vcore vs old, I don't. I have tested 0902 / 1002 / 0079 / 0081 / 0082 for many days in my uses/benches/stability testing. I need same profile for all.


Gup don't argue lol. They both know everything all the time for every single PC on the PLANET. Woot woot.

BIOS 1002 Fixes a few bugs in 1001. No improvement in performance or overclocking range.
BIOS 1001 (DRAM 1T mode) Restore defaults before flashing, or use USB BIOS Flashback.

Nope looks TOTALLY different to me.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They all do the same hurr. I am looking for that one that allows you to clone into a partition. Not a drive as what rt123 described.


I actually spoke to a friend & might have a soln that I'll try this weekend. (Acronis True Image Boot USB).

I think "Cloning" will always happen into a drive. However you should be able to take an "image" a drive & store into a partition/folder of an SSD. If this makes sense to you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Mate 1001 is pretty much same as 1002, but I will in a mo just doing W10C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When Elmor released 1002 his post read so bored of release, link.
> 
> All I know is OC profile has been stability tested for many hours and hours. *Mus1mus even in my thread said I was going over the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> 
> I will do W7 with HPET On as well and W10C without HPET. I can also show timer showing if there is skew using an app that Elmor posted in C6H thread.
> 
> All I can say is W10C performs slightly slower in PI, has same swing run to run for Pi as W7. I believe from when I read in The Stilts Ryzen thread comments by other people testing W10 vs W7 even when set affinity in W10 it will try to override. Do not take my word for it as I did not check if it was doing that but I will. W7 scheduler IMO is better for Ryzen.
> 
> For me in CBR15, IBT AVX, 3DM FS/FSE/TS I get same results on olde AGESA vs new. Only AIDA64 shows improved RAM bench on new AGESA, the difference is so slight, it would have no effect IMO on a bench and for me new AGESA bench better for RAM in AIDA64. Has fixes I want.
> 
> I also said before when chatting to cssorkinman, many C6H owners on newer AGESA say I need more vcore vs old, I don't. I have tested 0902 / 1002 / 0079 / 0081 / 0082 for many days in my uses/benches/stability testing. I need same profile for all.


You are.

I only do that when I face repeated issues prior to my most recent settings. Like I did here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I actually spoke to a friend & might have a soln that I'll try this weekend. (Acronis True Image Boot USB).
> 
> I think "Cloning" will always happen into a drive. However you should be able to take an "image" a drive & store into a partition/folder of an SSD. If this makes sense to you.


Yep. System image though, is not bootable. Or uses a WinPe (whatever that is called) to proceed to your image restore. Not using it so tell it further nor correctly.

A clone is an exact copy of your drive.


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

My friend I think you saw my process in differing light.

I will explain.

Initially me and finalheaven were seeing certain testing when repeated we'd get errors after 1-2hrs. So we had to tweak our OCs. So then we did repeat testing with some length, etc. That was all. Yeah I might of gone to some lengths but there are others who did the same S1L3N7D3A7H (his build thread) did even more than I did







.

When I changed LLC from say LVL1 to [Auto] as The Stilt highlighted LVL1 was not stock I then had to satisfy [Auto] = AMD stock LLC on C6H was ok for my profile







. After that each UEFI change has had lower hours but same programs used to just check a new UEFI wasn't an issue. I'm testing all this as I wish to give feedback to Elmor/team so the "platform" is sweet for me/others







.

And I take no offense from you thinking my testing is over the top







and I hope I have not offended you







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> My friend I think you saw my process in differing light.
> 
> I will explain.
> 
> Initially me and finalheaven were seeing certain testing when repeated we'd get errors after 1-2hrs. So we had to tweak our OCs. So then we did repeat testing with some length, etc. That was all.
> 
> When I changed LLC from say LVL1 to [Auto] as The Stilt highlighted LVL1 was not stock I then had to satisfy [Auto] = AMD stock LLC on C6H was ok for my profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After that each UEFI change has had lower hours but same programs used to just check a new UEFI wasn't an issue. I'm testing all this as I wish to give feedback to Elmor/team so the "platform" is sweet for me/others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I got you the first time.









What I mean is, I am surely satisfied that my RAM was stable at 900%. But due to my previous errors appearing at OKAY-ish lengths of tests, I got paranoid something in my settings must be causing a drift. So to be sure - I let it run.

I also closed all monitoring apps thinking they might be causing the issue (weird of me right?) thus the screenies look different. But that was a single instance.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. System image though, is not bootable. Or uses a WinPe (whatever that is called) to proceed to your image restore. Not using it so tell it further nor correctly.
> 
> A clone is an exact copy of your drive.


Actually yeah, what you are saying makes sense. I will probably get around to testing Acronis tomorrow or Sunday. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Actually yeah, what you are saying makes sense. I will probably get around to testing Acronis tomorrow or Sunday. I'll let you know how that goes.












I haven't done and delved into OS tweaks for certain benchmarks yet. I always reinstall OS when things are looking bad.









Having a process like cloning may give us consistent numbers.


----------



## chew*

Infra runs pi32 like it is a religion as much as zen and myself....way up there in skill lvl.

We were discussing it trying to figure out what changed....this is what he had to say....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I.nfraR.ed;5257661*
> Can you show MemTweakIt at 135bclk, 2666 div?
> *I might go back to 1002 and I will HAVE to, because of 32M*, but right now testing this one. The stupid thing is I loose the saved profiles in OC menu when flashing other bios, but I know this by heart already.
> I have done my previous stability tests with 2x8 and 4x8 on 1002, so I'm not too worried. Should be able to replicate these.
> 
> Here are MemtweakIt screens from my system:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MxTEs
> 
> 
> Maybe tWCL was slackened? Don't remember if it was lower on 1002 bios with CAS14.


----------



## chew*

Anyway sorry gups.

Back to our mystery to solve


----------



## Scotty99

Whats the deal with cpu-z single core vs cinebench lol?

CPU-Z says i beat a 7700k
Cinebench i score the same as a stock 4690k


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats the deal with cpu-z single core vs cinebench lol?
> 
> CPU-Z says i beat a 7700k
> Cinebench i score the same as a stock 4690k


I was wondering the same thing. I ended up just deciding to not put a lot of weight in the results as I can't get similar results in any other tests.


----------



## Scotty99

I mean the cpu-z is definitely out of whack, but the cool thing is it exists. Lets get whatever cpu-z benchmark is taking advantage on with ryzen and get that info to the game publishers


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Right guys, thread cleaned up a bit.

Let's keep this civilized and knock off the bickering.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I mean the cpu-z is definitely out of whack, but the cool thing is it exists. Lets get whatever cpu-z benchmark is taking advantage on with ryzen and get that info to the game publishers


Maybe. I wish CPUID would release some more details about the benchmark. Or have they?
Anyone know?

All I can find is basically "yes, it exists" and that's about as deep as it gets.


----------



## chew*

Alot of it has to do eith instruction set used how a bench is coded etc etc it is beyond my knowledge. Stilt wrote a modified pi for BD to prove this.

Its not so easy to just rewrite a game not to mention costs manpower etc etc...tbh game coders are happy with bare essentials lately


----------



## Scotty99

I mean going forward of course









I dont expect 10 year old games to get a ryzen patch, but i think there is more single core performance locked away in these chips (cache is my guess) than meets the eye.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not so easy to just rewrite a game not to mention costs manpower etc etc...tbh game coders are happy with bare essentials lately


Yeah. Something I also wonder is, what games are getting subsatisfactory performance on Ryzen? Or is it that we are hoping it will beat Intel?
For me, the perk of using Ryzen was the 16 threads that each individually perform pretty well. So, I'm happy that most of my games can run at 1080p maxed out at 100fps or higher.
With a 144Hz monitor, maybe I would care more, or notice.


----------



## chew*

Cache could definitely play a role...so could branch prediction...

That could get tricky though...


----------



## hotstocks

The best and easiest and free drive image backup software is Acronis. It can backup partions, whole drives, or files, and of course restore them. I have used it for years and if you own a Western Digital drive you just download the Western Digital free version and it will do everything you need. Hell I buy WD drives for backups just to get the free software.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wonder if they do that for their Hitachi division. I have a free copy of Acronis that came with an Adata m.2 drive, though I would certainly like more, since I don't yet have an idea how many ports it's good for.









~Ceadder


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wonder if they do that for their Hitachi division. I have a free copy of Acronis that came with an Adata m.2 drive, though I would certainly like more, since I don't yet have an idea how many ports it's good for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Last time I installed Acronis, you need only to have 1 WD drive on your machine to use it. - doesnt have to have anything on it , just has to be recognized.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, but Acronis doesn't work with Windows 10 unfortunately. At least my version didn't which is why i switched to AOMEI partition assistent.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @drdrache
> 
> Macrium Reflect is the best IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fast imaging, I also like how I can load an image for viewing in explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I use FOC version and had 0 issues even transferring GPT / differing size SSD to another.
> 
> @chew* @madweazl
> 
> I got me some Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Right so as a n00b Pi runner I made mistake of clicking OK on 1st on run on W10C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , all I was left with was finaltime on screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ~10min xxxx. I then did 2nd and grabbed screenies. Will upload in mo once do the W10C run on UEFI 1002 aka olde AGESA.
> 
> ...
> 
> Doing W10C on 1002 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for posting the results gupsterg. I'm running HCI right now but when it completes, I'll give this a shot under W10 so we can compare notes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Try 1001 gups something seems off


@chew*, what are you not seeing here that you expected?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, but Acronis doesn't work with Windows 10 unfortunately. At least my version didn't which is why i switched to AOMEI partition assistent.


Well looks like I will use Win7 for my Ryzen build then. I could care less about auto updates. My brother just put his 1700x system together and is using Win7 Pro, so I know it will run Win7 w/o issue. Mandating that only WinX will be supported for Ryzen is nothing more than a money grab for Micro$haft. x86 is x86 regardless of the name of the chip imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well looks like I will use Win7 for my Ryzen build then. I could care less about auto updates. My brother just put his 1700x system together and is using Win7 Pro, so I know it will run Win7 w/o issue. Mandating that only WinX will be supported for Ryzen is nothing more than a money grab for Micro$haft. x86 is x86 regardless of the name of the chip imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Why not using wInX? I really don't get why people are so anal about it. It works great for me and you can turn/disable things you don't want fairly easy.

With the right program you can even uninstall programs you don't want that WIndows installs right of the bat. I liked Windows 7 but it gets corrupted very easily unlike Windows 10 when overclocking.
I had many problems with Windows 7 like corruptions, hardware not working properly etc. etc. i switched to Windows 10 and everything works perfectly to be honest. Of course i had some problems in the beginning but never had any corruptions like i had on Windows 7.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Trying to get the voltage down a little more. This is what I have so far. http://valid.x86.fr/0cdw90
Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## MrPerforations

rabbit, takes me near 1.55v to get that clock. and I never got it totally stable yet either.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I passed ibt once. In my head I thought if it did it once....
No. Not even close since.

That was just a windows validation it seems. False alarm.


----------



## madweazl

@chew* and @gupsterg

This what I ended up with:


__
https://flic.kr/p/T4QfFK


----------



## chew*

that is about 9:06 at 4.0 that's what I was seeing.

sub 9 is the expected.

anyway when annoyed by people I go bench the hell out of hardware till either something dies or I get results.

nothing died so......

guess 3600 is not K7's limit......


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> that is about 9:06 at 4.0 that's what I was seeing.
> 
> sub 9 is the expected.
> 
> anyway when annoyed by people I go bench the hell out of hardware till either something dies or I get results.
> 
> nothing died so......
> 
> guess 3600 is not K7's limit......


You were getting sub nine second runs with 1002? I'll have to test that out later.


----------



## chew*

9 min not 9s lol


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 9 min not 9s lol


That's what I meant LOL (blame it on Sailor Jerry...).


----------



## chew*

With tuning hardware....prime pro.
Pre slow agesa....
Ch6 is much faster....
Gonna let a pro beat your ch6?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> With tuning hardware....prime pro.
> Pre slow agesa....
> Ch6 is much faster....
> Gonna let a pro beat your ch6?


The CPU and the timings are better (roughly 3500 c14 equivalent?) on your run so I'd expect that to be better. As for the gauntlet you've laid, yea, I'll have to give it a shot LOL.


----------



## chew*

The thing is @ identical we could not beat it. We were like what the heck?

Flashed back...womped it again.

Flashed pro...got really slow...

I was seriously annoyed...flagship board getting rick rolled till we figured it out.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

So adding to post 10455 info.
Quote:


> UEFI 0081 AGESA 1.0.0.4a Run 1 9:56 Run 2 10:28
> 
> UEFI 1002 Run 1 9:55 Run 2 10:16 (screenie attached to this post)


So above was HPET off. Below is 2 runs HPET On W7 UEFI 1002




Gotta do 0081 W7 with HPET On, W10C 0081 with HPET off, etc. Then gonna do UEFI 1001 tomorrow and make table of data. Like I said before I like doing W7 vs W10







. On my i5/Z97 I used only W10 for TS benches and other than that never loaded it.

@madweazl

NP on tests







.

Dunno about your result, n00b Pi runner here







. I did view some on HWBot just for R7 1700. Hoping to do a sub by building up some experience







.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The thing is @ identical we could not beat it. We were like what the heck?
> 
> Flashed back...womped it again.
> 
> Flashed pro...got really slow...
> 
> I was seriously annoyed...flagship board getting rick rolled till we figured it out.


Much closer with just a CPU clock adjustment. I hid the voltage just for the principle since you did LOL.


__
https://flic.kr/p/THzfrW


----------



## gupsterg

@madweazl

WOW, look at Johan45 sub link, 1700X category. 1800X category.

In my runs same settings without a reboot I can see upto ~30sec swing in a run.


----------



## dieanotherday

i do like the fact tahat my ryzen idles @ ~25c oc'ed to 4


----------



## chew*

Try apples to apples...ref clock changes things. At least stay on 3200 strap so subs are not altered.

See what it takes to match it


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @madweazl
> 
> WOW, look at Johan45 sub link, 1700X category. 1800X category.
> 
> In my runs same settings without a reboot I can see upto ~30sec swing in a run.


Dont send me this stuff! I'm gonna end up with an LN2 setup LOL.


----------



## chew*

Gups with pi its more important to look fore sore thumbs not best result...

Guys at low speeds thrashing other results with much higher.

Then look at bios/mem speed

Sort of like this









Now look for sore thumbs. Btw i no longer submit to hwbot but i do post times in thread...

Also cold changes alot so you want to seperate those scores and compare those to cold only...imc issues.

My best 4.6 cold is 7:49 imagine @ 5.0









http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167245


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Try apples to apples...ref clock changes things. At least stay on 3200 strap so subs are not altered.
> 
> See what it takes to match it


Now to be fair, you did say something to the effect that these memory clocks were just numbers [on] 0082









Regardless, here are the results with slightly better timings. I have no idea how the potential RTC issues you spoke of earlier play into this but I didnt mess with anything.


__
https://flic.kr/p/U4yfQ5


----------



## chew*

If you want win 10...its 10 secs faster....

8:48 the pro did...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you want win 10...its 10 secs faster....
> 
> 8:48 the pro did...


This is your game, you set the rules man.


----------



## chew*

Worse timings w10


----------



## chew*

Its not you. Its the bios why..no clue..

We flashed lost 6s...

Creators update put us in 9:40 range...


----------



## Spawne32

lol god this is really something else, my MSI B350M gaming pro wont even allow me to use any more then 1.4vcore. I can get to 4ghz but I crash going into windows because I need to turn the juice dial up a little but.....BUT I CAN'T. I'm damn near ready to pull the trigger on a gigabyte or asus board and send this thing back to amazon and they can eat the damn board for all I care.


----------



## chew*

Umm did you watch buildzoids video?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Umm did you watch buildzoids video?


Yes, however it is useless when you cannot modify the SOC voltage, or use anything beyond 1.4 VCORE. I sat here for an hour with that video playing changing settings last night, nothing worked. Even the board he demo'd in the vid did not have the option to change SOC voltage, and he said in the video that the "NB" voltage option was for the chipset.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you want win 10...its 10 secs faster....
> 
> 8:48 the pro did...


Sure enough, looks like a 10 second difference.


__
https://flic.kr/p/UeZz93


I did have one run that started at 5.901 seconds but steam launched and it went downhill from there LOL. I figured since you had what looked like Skype active in the taskbar, I'd let steam go


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> I'ts exactly like SC2 lol
> 
> i'm dropping to 20fps in times where my 2600k does 60fps


Oh, figures.

Dig up a game that is notorious for using only two threads and . . . yeah.

Has anyone tried using something like Process Lasso to keep SC2 in one CCX? I would expect a game like that to suffer horribly with the standard Windows-style thread jitter between logical cores.

There should be a big improvement in a game like SC2 just from running it on Core 0 and 2 alone.

Hell why is the 7700k so slow in SC2??? That's absurd.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Sure enough, looks like a 10 second difference.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/UeZz93
> 
> 
> I did have one run that started at 5.901 seconds but steam launched and it went downhill from there LOL. I figured since you had what looked like Skype active in the taskbar, I'd let steam go


So im not 100% nuts yet then...

Only half nuts.

8 more years the transition will be complete nut


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well looks like I will use Win7 for my Ryzen build then. I could care less about auto updates. My brother just put his 1700x system together and is using Win7 Pro, so I know it will run Win7 w/o issue. Mandating that only WinX will be supported for Ryzen is nothing more than a money grab for Micro$haft. x86 is x86 regardless of the name of the chip imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not using wInX? I really don't get why people are so anal about it. It works great for me and you can turn/disable things you don't want fairly easy.
> 
> With the right program you can even uninstall programs you don't want that WIndows installs right of the bat. I liked Windows 7 but it gets corrupted very easily unlike Windows 10 when overclocking.
> I had many problems with Windows 7 like corruptions, hardware not working properly etc. etc. i switched to Windows 10 and everything works perfectly to be honest. Of course i had some problems in the beginning but never had any corruptions like i had on Windows 7.
Click to expand...

Not being "Anal" about it. If hardware isn't working properly (early hardware) I can change the profile to work as XP, Vista hardware so that it will work properly. And if I cannot, then it's likely the hardware manufacturer isn't on top of their drivers.

Case in point: Back when I built my sig rig OCZ was selling a KB that offered key mapping to 6 or 8 MF keys that were digital. And those doubled to give you up to 16 mappings for rendering/gaming. It really was a nicely laid out board. But that's where this story doesn't come to a happy ending. It was only supported through XP. When I got it I was running XP but I got Win7 Ultimate and OCZ decided they would no longer support my brand new KB past XP. Win7 identified the board as a drive and tried to install to the board. 4gb of space won't work as an OS drive no matter what you do. Sent it back to OCZ and got refunded. Problem solved.

Too many issues with WinX imho, so I would rather run an OS that I know and love than deal with one with so many issues. One of which is downloading MS APPS that I wouldn't use anyway during MSUpdates. M$ updating has delved into the Overreach region imho and I simply will not support that, nor will I help fund it if I can successfully avoid doing so. I'm sure that if Windows 10 didn't have the ability to track my use and report on it(Bing excuse aside) to M$ and the Government that M$ could've achieved a much higher adoption rate than they did. They simply should not force anyone to adopt it through nefarious reasons such as dropping support for the latest hardware. Sorry but as I said, x86 is x86 regardless of the name. Win7 is a reasonable OS for the platform and M$ knows it.









~Ceadder


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So since this discussion has sparked, I will ask a question that I've been meaning to find an answer to for a while.
> 
> Say I set up an SSD for 3D benching with Windows 10, do all my tweaks & then I want to make a copy of that OS state so that if I corrupt the OS while benching, I can just restore/Wipe the SSD & go back to a system state before corruption without having to an OS reinstall + disabling the services again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I don't want to dedicate an entire another SSD for storing an Image of just that 1 install. I have multiple SSDs with OSes for different kind of benching.
> So say I have SSDs
> 
> 1) 3D Win10
> 2) 2D Win7
> 3) 2D WinXP
> 
> Is there utility that would allow me to backup "images" of all these installs on a 4th "backup SSD" & let me restore the install to those drives without having a functional OS on either the drive being restored from or the drive being restored to.
> 
> If someone has a soln to this, I would greatly appreciate it as this would make my benching life much easier.


You could try booting each OS native from VHD files. Once you have created the VHD file and installed the OS and tools you want, you could copy the file to another place it and keep a master copy, if you break the bootable one, just copy it back over from your master. Not sure how it would work with XP though

https://www.nextofwindows.com/native-vhd-boot-to-windows-10-technical-preview-dual-boot-with-windows-7-or-windows-8


----------



## chew*

My daily is on win 7...and i run AMD vgas...dx 12 gains not worth headaches.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> So im not 100% nuts yet then...
> 
> Only half nuts.
> 
> 8 more years the transition will be complete nut


So was 1002 closer? I've done most of my work on that BIOS but figured I'd conform to society and play with one of the newer ones.


----------



## chew*

1002/1 the ch6 can grab the prime pros butt and hand it to it...here you go think you dropped something...


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I think i've found my sweet spot.
Except for one thing.
This is as high as I can go and remain stable under 1.4 which is what I want.
However my scores are all over the place. I welcome anyone's advice or comments.
Validation http://valid.x86.fr/yh7ppb


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> At 95° it will throttle; meaning it will downclock in an attempt to reduce the temperature of the CPU to avoid shut down or damage. It will do a thermal shutdown at 115° (provided a setting hasn't skewed the temps as previously mentioned). Your tdie reading should be tctl -20°; tctl is the measurement used to determine throttle/shut down conditions (tdie isn't an actual sensor). I don't believe your crash issues are related to a throttle/shut down event based on temperature; your issue is likely related to not enough vcore or an overclock that isn't stable at the current temperature (e.g. your current overclock may be stable with better cooling). At the temps you're seeing, I'd be more inclined to assume you're crashing due to temperature related instability so throwing more voltage at it would cause it to crash even sooner. Again, this is purely a guess on my part based on what I've experienced.


Hmm meaning i could get more with better cooling? I tried up to 1.44v and wasn't wiling to risk anymore as i was afraid it'd affect the life of the chip. Anything between 1.35 and 1.44 was a no go on Cine. It can boot up fine but once it starts cine it crashes on 4.1Ghz. The closest i could get was 4.05G

I just recently upgraded to a Cryorig H5 universal and it still crashed at 70+ degrees

What should i do to try and get it to pass Cine without crashing?

Edit: At idle it is around 57 degrees for TCTL, 37+ for Tdie.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Why can't I get 3600 Mhz?

Well I'll tell you why:


My AIO brings the CPU down to < 30C at startup. look at the graph to the side. Who developed this IMC? This is why we can't have nice things.

I am assuming this is why I am having so many 15 errors - Northbridge is apparently too cold. Should I Try just upping the SOC voltage to 1.4 to see some smoke?!


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck for a 3600 MHz daily.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

How do I make my CPU hotter at post







?


----------



## mus1mus

You don't need to on ambient.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Why can't I get 3600 Mhz?
> 
> Well I'll tell you why:
> 
> 
> My AIO brings the CPU down to < 30C at startup. look at the graph to the side. Who developed this IMC? This is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> I am assuming this is why I am having so many 15 errors - Northbridge is apparently too cold. Should I Try just upping the SOC voltage to 1.4 to see some smoke?!


Keep up man. Everyone has a hair dryer handy now for jump starts.



I'm less subtle. HAMMER, every time. no problem.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll break things down like this:
> 
> RAM programming, unlike a mobo, GPU or even Phone firmware, if fails, you are on a dead stop. There's no such way to reflash things back without access to manufacturer equipment.
> 
> If you look at threads in here that offer things like BIOS Editing / Flashing, you will see the number of people who floods the thread. If you are fine with giving them all the support, that's fine.
> 
> Most of the guys in here don't even know how to tune their RAM Timings.
> 
> I suggest if you wanna delve into that foray, do it privately. You can PM people with such know-how and sure they would help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- don't ask me, I know nothing.
> 
> It's not about attitude. It's about keeping your self off potential issues "blame" issues. Coz again, RAM Flashing is no turning back.


I'm probably just a little salty and mis-perceiving things. I can understand the reasoning even if I don't agree with it. It just seems weird that everything else is on the table around here....ln2, cranked up voltages, hard mods, vbios flashes, etc., etc. but flashing ram is a no no lol

I'll be waiting for the magical May unicorn updates anyway and hopefully I can get a setting for DDR boot voltage along with access to subs. If not I might give Thaiphoon a whirl. Got a couple replies from the dev and they say changing XMP doesn't affect SPD section so it shouldn't cause any bricking.


----------



## Nickyvida

So i had a crack again, tried 4.075 but still no luck up to 1.45v. TCTL was reading at least 90 before crashing on cine, no idea if it was polling 100+ as it crashed before it could. Voltages between 1.37-1.45 were a no go. Guess my cooler isn't rated for it.

Does anyone with a MSI board know what does Core Performance Boost in Bios is or what it does? Is it XFR?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So i had a crack again, tried 4.075 but still no luck up to 1.45v. TCTL was reading at least 90 before crashing on cine, no idea if it was polling 100+ as it crashed before it could. Voltages between 1.37-1.45 were a no go. Guess my cooler isn't rated for it.
> 
> Does anyone with a MSI board know what does Core Performance Boost in Bios is or what it does? Is it XFR?


Disable that if you are going for 4 ghz + on MSI boards


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> So i had a crack again, tried 4.075 but still no luck up to 1.45v. TCTL was reading at least 90 before crashing on cine, no idea if it was polling 100+ as it crashed before it could. Voltages between 1.37-1.45 were a no go. Guess my cooler isn't rated for it.
> 
> Does anyone with a MSI board know what does Core Performance Boost in Bios is or what it does? Is it XFR?


At least you have a point in trying at those speeds. Either I go 1.375v for 3.9 or 1.435 for 4Ghz.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Disable that if you are going for 4 ghz + on MSI boards


Oh i see. What does it do? Is it XFR?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Disable that if you are going for 4 ghz + on MSI boards
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i see. What does it do? Is it XFR?
Click to expand...

Seems to be. It introduces instability if I leave it enabled and there seems to be no benefit when pushing above 4 ghz.

Also, it looks for all the world as though going above 1.45 volts under a heavy load on 16 threads may require adjusting some of the over current protections in the bios on my Titanium.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems to be. It introduces instability if I leave it enabled and there seems to be no benefit when pushing above 4 ghz.
> 
> Also, it looks for all the world as though going above 1.45 volts under a heavy load on 16 threads may require adjusting some of the over current protections in the bios on my Titanium.


Does disabling core performance boost help in reducing temps or achieving higher clocks above 4 or needing less voltage?

i guess i'll try it out. Will report back with news.

Thanks!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, but Acronis doesn't work with Windows 10 unfortunately. At least my version didn't which is why i switched to AOMEI partition assistent.


It definately works with windows 10, been using it over a year. Just go to WD website and dload the newest version for free, attach any WD drive and you can unlock the software.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems to be. It introduces instability if I leave it enabled and there seems to be no benefit when pushing above 4 ghz.
> 
> Also, it looks for all the world as though going above 1.45 volts under a heavy load on 16 threads may require adjusting some of the over current protections in the bios on my Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> Does disabling core performance boost help in reducing temps or achieving higher clocks above 4 or needing less voltage?
> 
> i guess i'll try it out. Will report back with news.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

No on the temps as far as I could tell and not really to the less voltage either. I reverted to what had been stable settings for 4.1ghz but forgot to disable core boost and fought it for a while before I realized what I had missed, switched it off and boom... stable again.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Does disabling core performance boost help in reducing temps or achieving higher clocks above 4 or needing less voltage?
> 
> i guess i'll try it out. Will report back with news.
> 
> Thanks!


Disabling core performance dropped my voltage from 1.5 spikes to 1.196. Only issue is that it boosts up to 3.6 top if you leave the rest on auto, temperature has a huge drop as well, chip doesn't go over 40c while gaming.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No on the temps as far as I could tell and not really to the less voltage either. I reverted to what had been stable settings for 4.1ghz but forgot to disable core boost and fought it for a while before I realized what I had missed, switched it off and boom... stable again.


Still no go after disabling core performance boost. Nearly completed the cine run at 4.075 but it crashed at 1.45v. Voltages below that wouldn't work as well. It did 95+ on TCTL before shutting down consecutively from 1.43v onwards.

Guess i know it's probably a mix of temperature instability as well as a voltage wall to get to 4.1.

I left everything on auto except for disabling CPB, changing CPU frequency and voltage and Dram speed.

Is there something i can adjust that helps with the overclock?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Does disabling core performance boost help in reducing temps or achieving higher clocks above 4 or needing less voltage?
> 
> i guess i'll try it out. Will report back with news.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Disabling core performance dropped my voltage from 1.5 spikes to 1.196. Only issue is that it boosts up to 3.6 top if you leave the rest on auto, temperature has a huge drop as well, chip doesn't go over 40c while gaming.
Click to expand...

At the speeds he was referencing I assumed he was using a fixed voltage setting in bios with some degree of LLC. If you have your voltage settings in bios to auto with a multiplier less than 40 and core boost enabled it can really hit some high voltages - don't think I've seen 1.5 though. I always disable core boost when overclocking , if I do that and leave core voltage and LLC settings to auto it will set the core voltage to 1.352 and will boost to 1.36 under load ( prime 95 - bios 1.1)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No on the temps as far as I could tell and not really to the less voltage either. I reverted to what had been stable settings for 4.1ghz but forgot to disable core boost and fought it for a while before I realized what I had missed, switched it off and boom... stable again.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no go after disabling core performance boost. Nearly completed the cine run at 4.075 but it crashed at 1.45v. Voltages below that wouldn't work as well. It did 95+ on TCTL before shutting down consecutively from 1.43v onwards.
> 
> Guess i know it's probably a mix of temperature instability as well as a voltage wall to get to 4.1.
> 
> I left everything on auto except for disabling CPB, changing CPU frequency and voltage and Dram speed.
> 
> Is there something i can adjust that helps with the overclock?
Click to expand...

It looks like you are bumping into multiple obstacles to me , temp for sure and possibly ocp. Adjust your power settings so core voltage never goes over 1.44 and see where your temps are at 4 ghz. Add clockspeed until you get too hot or lose stability. Those would be my suggestions, use at your own risk of course.


----------



## mus1mus

^^
Or if he encounters the same issue with a lower clock keeping the same Voltage where he is at right now -- Likely OCP or Temps. Otherwise, it's just the CPU maybe needing moar VCore.









My 4100 issue is simply due to VCore requirement.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> At the speeds he was referencing I assumed he was using a fixed voltage setting in bios with some degree of LLC. If you have your voltage settings in bios to auto with a multiplier less than 40 and core boost enabled it can really hit some high voltages - don't think I've seen 1.5 though. I always disable core boost when overclocking , if I do that and leave core voltage and LLC settings to auto it will set the core voltage to 1.352 and will boost to 1.36 under load ( prime 95 - bios 1.1)
> It looks like you are bumping into multiple obstacles to me , temp for sure and possibly ocp. Adjust your power settings so core voltage never goes over 1.44 and see where your temps are at 4 ghz. Add clockspeed until you get too hot or lose stability. Those would be my suggestions, use at your own risk of course.


Well im new to overclocking so im not sure what are the terms like LLC. I left everything on auto except for the core frequency, voltages and DRAM speed and disabled core boost. Still i had the same problem.

Settings
4075 Core-Freq
Core Voltage-1.45v
DRAM SPD-2400(Have trouble booting at 2667)

Rest is on auto.

How do i adjust my power settings or OCP?

Thanks!

Will Bios or AGESA updates down the line improve overclocking?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^^
> Or if he encounters the same issue with a lower clock keeping the same Voltage where he is at right now -- Likely OCP or Temps. Otherwise, it's just the CPU maybe needing moar VCore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4100 issue is simply due to VCore requirement.


Would it be wise to invest in a better cooler? I was thinking my H5 universal would be enough as it was a dual fan and an upgrade on the standby TT single fan that i had. It did shave off 5 degrees at idle but i still have problems when overclocking.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Would it be wise to invest in a better cooler? I was thinking my H5 universal would be enough as it was a dual fan and an upgrade on the standby TT single fan that i had. It did shave off 5 degrees at idle but i still have problems when overclocking.


If overclocking I'd recommend always going with a better cooler.  If Ambient is 22c or less then a 120-360mm aio would be best.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> If overclocking I'd recommend always going with a better cooler.  If Ambient is 22c or less then a 120-360mm aio would be best.


Thanks. I don't think i can go the AIO route as i have used up all my fan slots on mounting extra fans. So i have no choice but to go the air cooling route.

My ambient is around 30+ and on idle, my chip currently is at 37 degrees on die.

What would be a good upgrade on my current cooler?

Thanks!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. I don't think i can go the AIO route as i have used up all my fan slots on mounting extra fans. So i have no choice but to go the air cooling route.
> 
> My ambient is around 30+ and on idle, my chip currently is at 37 degrees on die.
> 
> What would be a good upgrade on my current cooler?
> 
> Thanks!


 This would be a good option for you, IMO: http://noctua.at/en/nh-u12s-se-am4

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-U12S/6.html

Just add a second fan for push/pull.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> This would be a good option for you, IMO: http://noctua.at/en/nh-u12s-se-am4
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-U12S/6.html
> 
> Just add a second fan for push/pull.


Thank you. Would a Cryorig R1 be a useful upgrade over my current cooler? How does it stack up to the noctua?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> At the speeds he was referencing I assumed he was using a fixed voltage setting in bios with some degree of LLC. If you have your voltage settings in bios to auto with a multiplier less than 40 and core boost enabled it can really hit some high voltages - don't think I've seen 1.5 though. I always disable core boost when overclocking , if I do that and leave core voltage and LLC settings to auto it will set the core voltage to 1.352 and will boost to 1.36 under load ( prime 95 - bios 1.1)
> It looks like you are bumping into multiple obstacles to me , temp for sure and possibly ocp. Adjust your power settings so core voltage never goes over 1.44 and see where your temps are at 4 ghz. Add clockspeed until you get too hot or lose stability. Those would be my suggestions, use at your own risk of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Well im new to overclocking so im not sure what are the terms like LLC. I left everything on auto except for the core frequency, voltages and DRAM speed and disabled core boost. Still i had the same problem.
> 
> Settings
> 4075 Core-Freq
> Core Voltage-1.45v
> DRAM SPD-2400(Have trouble booting at 2667)
> 
> Rest is on auto.
> 
> How do i adjust my power settings or OCP?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will Bios or AGESA updates down the line improve overclocking?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mess with the ocp settings. LLC levels 1 and 2 boost v core slightly above bios setting when under load - 3 is pretty close to maintaining the bios setting - 4 and 5 allow for some v-droop in bios 1.1. ( assume you have the titanium?)

Bios 1.5 is the latest stable version and offers some increased memory compatibility over previous versions.

Your ambient is pretty high , going to be more of a challenge to cool it in light of that fact.


----------



## mus1mus

Is 4.0 not enough for you?

I said you first need to verify whether it's a TEMP - ISSUE or simply a chip limit. Without doing so -- or knowing what causes the issue of not allowing you to clock further, you are left chasing a unicorn.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thank you. Would a Cryorig R1 be a useful upgrade over my current cooler? How does it stack up to the noctua?




http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6083/cryorig-r1-ultimate-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html

By adding a third fan, they brought the R1's cooling performance down another degree, so a 2.5 degree difference on a 4770k at 4.5GHz. I think both coolers are sufficient for Ryzen so it's really a matter of how much you value the potential differential in temperatures versus the size of the cooler in the case and the respective noise levels, etc.

I think you'd see an improvement with either cooler, though. You could even try push/pull on your H7 if you aren't already, but both of the above coolers would offer more performance with the same push/pull config.


----------



## chew*

Add in cost of swapping noctua fan...its annoying soundwise.

Came in reviewers kit...need to swap it out one of these days...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm probably just a little salty and mis-perceiving things. I can understand the reasoning even if I don't agree with it. It just seems weird that everything else is on the table around here....ln2, cranked up voltages, hard mods, vbios flashes, etc., etc. but flashing ram is a no no lol
> 
> I'll be waiting for the magical May unicorn updates anyway and hopefully I can get a setting for DDR boot voltage along with access to subs. If not I might give Thaiphoon a whirl. Got a couple replies from the dev and they say changing XMP doesn't affect SPD section so it shouldn't cause any bricking.


The thing is mobo bios dual bios and advanced bios support...flash backs.

Vga can be saved with another vga.

Ram there is no saving bricked = bricked.

Now imagine if i released a way to do it....gskill who i am in good standing with suddenly gets a bunch of bricked ram in rma...

I do not think they would be to happy with me.

Can it be done? Yes. Is is there more risk than vga/mobo....hell yeah..


----------



## mus1mus

OHHHH
NOCTUA Industrial.









IMO, the price may difference nor the upgraded cooling performance will not be justified if the CPU is already on it's knees.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The thing is mobo bios dual bios and advanced bios support...flash backs.
> 
> Vga can be saved with another vga.
> 
> Ram there is no saving bricked = bricked.
> 
> Now imagine if i released a way to do it....gskill who i am in good standing with suddenly gets a bunch of bricked ram in rma...
> 
> I do not think they would be to happy with me.
> 
> Can it be done? Yes. Is is there more risk than vga/mobo....hell yeah..


And you're not yet counting user-reaction into that. Which we knew









_I am not starting anything here. Just pure forum fact_


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wouldn't mess with the ocp settings. LLC levels 1 and 2 boost v core slightly above bios setting when under load - 3 is pretty close to maintaining the bios setting - 4 and 5 allow for some v-droop in bios 1.1. ( assume you have the titanium?)
> 
> Bios 1.5 is the latest stable version and offers some increased memory compatibility over previous versions.
> 
> Your ambient is pretty high , going to be more of a challenge to cool it in light of that fact.


Sorry for the late reply. Nope. I have the Gaming Carbon so im not sure if the settings are the same and what to adjust. Im on Bios 1.4 if that helps.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is 4.0 not enough for you?
> 
> I said you first need to verify whether it's a TEMP - ISSUE or simply a chip limit. Without doing so -- or knowing what causes the issue of not allowing you to clock further, you are left chasing a unicorn.


Well.. this is an ocing website so... i was hoping to hit 4.1 since this is the 1800x after all.. binned chip and it does hit 4.1 on XFR so at least it is doable?

I guess it's a temperature issue of sorts, since im unstable on lower voltages and throwing voltages at it increases the temperature past its shut down point.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH
> NOCTUA Industrial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the price may difference nor the upgraded cooling performance will not be justified if the CPU is already on it's knees.


True, true. I always like to start off in a good place with cooling though, so I tend to recommend strong cooling and capable mobos, especially for the inexperienced.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6083/cryorig-r1-ultimate-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html
> 
> By adding a third fan, they brought the R1's cooling performance down another degree, so a 2.5 degree difference on a 4770k at 4.5GHz. I think both coolers are sufficient for Ryzen so it's really a matter of how much you value the potential differential in temperatures versus the size of the cooler in the case and the respective noise levels, etc.
> 
> I think you'd see an improvement with either cooler, though. You could even try push/pull on your H7 if you aren't already, but both of the above coolers would offer more performance with the same push/pull config.


Thanks, R1 it is then. I'll wait for the May Agesa update to see if there's any improvement first. i'm doing a push pull on my H5 currently with dual cryorig 140mm fans so i would have to hazard a guess that it is the heatsink that will make the difference.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks, R1 it is then. I'll wait for the May Agesa update to see if there's any improvement first. i'm doing a push pull on my H5 currently with dual cryorig 140mm fans so i would have to hazard a guess that it is the heatsink that will make the difference.


Isn't the size of R1 similar to Noctua 15s? and Noctua 15s performs better with only 1 fan?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Isn't the size of R1 similar to Noctua 15s? and Noctua 15s performs better with only 1 fan?


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D15S/8.html

Similar performance, R1 is a bit more compact.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D15S/8.html
> 
> Similar performance, R1 is a bit more compact.


Better performance for cheaper price according to that website... also the D15S is asymmetrical so it offers more room for GPU. Noctua even performs better despite being only on 1 fan vs 2 for the R1...

I have to admit R1 may look better aesthetically though, but if you don't care about that (like myself who has fully closed/no window) then D15S is an easy choice over the R1 hands down... better cooling performance, cheaper, and quieter...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Better performance for cheaper price according to that website... also the D15S is asymmetrical so it offers more room for GPU. Noctua even performs better despite being only on 1 fan vs 2 for the R1...
> 
> I have to admit R1 may look better aesthetically though, but if you don't care about that (like myself who has fully closed/no window) then D15S is an easy choice over the R1 hands down... better cooling performance, cheaper, and quieter...


Yeah, for some reason I had it in my head that the R1 was a bit cheaper, but they appear to be the same price in North America and Europe. I think Nickyvida's Singapore, IIRC, so prices may be different there. Well-made tower coolers tend to perform close enough to one another that a $10 discount can alter the price/performance metric, but at the same price the D14/D15 are better, true enough.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Well.. this is an ocing website so... i was hoping to hit 4.1 since this is the 1800x after all.. binned chip and it does hit 4.1 on XFR so at least it is doable?
> 
> I guess it's a temperature issue of sorts, since im unstable on lower voltages and throwing voltages at it increases the temperature past its shut down point.


This being an overclocking website has nothing to do with what I am asking you. It's a blind approach on your end if you ask me.









It'll only take a couple of minutes to try what I said.









XFR is different from All Core Overclocking.

Take this for a start:

My 1700X does the following:
3.9 at 1.300V STABLE.
4.0 at 1.412V STABLE.
4.075 at 1.488V STABLE.
4.1 will always crash no matter what Voltage.

Check the temps. I have headroom.


*To put into perspective what I am saying, my chip will thermal shutdown at 1.62V TESTED, not guessed. I don't preach what I don't do.







*

Now, you might ask, is 1.60 still not enough for 4.1? Check the bold statement as well as my Frequency to Voltage reference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> True, true. I always like to start off in a good place with cooling though, *so I tend to recommend strong cooling and capable mobos, especially for the inexperienced.*


I know. And I meant no offense in saying this:
These things don't react well with cooling quality.
Coolers can only help you so much on ambient.

slim XSPC 360mm vs thick 480mm is negligible on my system. I miss the old saying "if you can cool it, you can clock it"


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This being an overclocking website has nothing to do with what I am asking you. It's a blind approach on your end if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll only take a couple of minutes to try what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFR is different from All Core Overclocking.
> 
> Take this for a start:
> 
> My 1700X does the following:
> 3.9 at 1.300V STABLE.
> 4.0 at 1.412V STABLE.
> 4.075 at 1.488V STABLE.
> 4.1 will always crash no matter what Voltage.
> 
> Check the temps. I have headroom.
> 
> 
> *To put into perspective what I am saying, my chip will thermal shutdown at 1.62V TESTED, not guessed. I don't preach what I don't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Now, you might ask, is 1.60 still not enough for 4.1? Check the bold statement as well as my Frequency to Voltage reference.
> I know. And I meant no offense in saying this:
> These things don't react well with cooling quality.
> Coolers can only help you so much on ambient.
> 
> slim XSPC 360mm vs thick 480mm is negligible on my system. I miss the old saying "if you can cool it, you can clock it"


Thanks. So what you're saying is to downclock it to 4 and below, and undervolt/increase volts it to see if it is the chip or temperature limit?

I will try that. Thank you!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So since this discussion has sparked, I will ask a question that I've been meaning to find an answer to for a while.
> 
> Say I set up an SSD for 3D benching with Windows 10, do all my tweaks & then I want to make a copy of that OS state so that if I corrupt the OS while benching, I can just restore/Wipe the SSD & go back to a system state before corruption without having to an OS reinstall + disabling the services again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I don't want to dedicate an entire another SSD for storing an Image of just that 1 install. I have multiple SSDs with OSes for different kind of benching.
> So say I have SSDs
> 
> 1) 3D Win10
> 2) 2D Win7
> 3) 2D WinXP
> 
> Is there utility that would allow me to backup "images" of all these installs on a 4th "backup SSD" & let me restore the install to those drives without having a functional OS on either the drive being restored from or the drive being restored to.
> 
> If someone has a soln to this, I would greatly appreciate it as this would make my benching life much easier.


Have you tried macrium reflect?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks. So what you're saying is to downclock it to 4 and below, and undervolt/increase volts it to see if it is the chip or temperature limit?
> 
> I will try that. Thank you!


Just Downclock without touching the Voltages. If that is temp-related, even at lower clocks, you will be unstable. Try 25MHz at a time.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just Downclock without touching the Voltages. If that is temp-related, even at lower clocks, you will be unstable. Try 25MHz at a time.


Oh i see. What voltage or clock speed should i start off with? 4.1 1.45v?

Thank you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Oh i see. What voltage or clock speed should i start off with? 4.1 1.45v?
> 
> Thank you.


What's the current setting? Start from that. Only 25MHz lower on the Core clock.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the current setting? Start from that. Only 25MHz lower on the Core clock.


I reverted it back to base clock just now. Now it's 3.6 at auto voltage.

So i should start at 4.1, decrease clock speed by 25Mhz each time while keeping the voltageat 1.44 until 3.6G?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> I reverted it back to base clock just now. Now it's 3.6 at auto voltage.
> 
> So i should start at 4.1, decrease clock speed by 25Mhz each time while keeping the voltageat 1.44 until 3.6G?


Nope. You don't need to go down to 3.6.

If -25MHz proved stable irregardless of temps, it's not temps.


----------



## gupsterg

@madweazl

+reps for benches chap







. I have pretty much zilch in my startup. I do you battle.net / steam / origin / uplay but do have set to run at startup. Those are probably my only "bloatware" in a way of speaking. I keep OS for startup as streamlined as possible.

@chew*

There was post where you suggest "do apples to apples" I am when comparing my results against each other







. Then you say "At least stay on 3200 strap so subs are not altered.", I am only using 3200MHz strap nothing else so far







.

Then in this post you say Asus MemTweakIt is not say going to show timings, you then post a quote of I.nfraR.ed.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by I.nfraR.ed;5257661
> Can you show MemTweakIt at 135bclk, 2666 div?
> I might go back to 1002 and I will HAVE to, because of 32M, but right now testing this one. The stupid thing is I loose the saved profiles in OC menu when flashing other bios, but I know this by heart already.
> I have done my previous stability tests with 2x8 and 4x8 on 1002, so I'm not too worried. Should be able to replicate these.
> 
> Here are MemtweakIt screens from my system:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MxTEs
> 
> 
> Maybe tWCL was slackened? Don't remember if it was lower on 1002 bios with CAS14.






So do you or do you not think Asus MemTweakIt is showing us all timings? cheers as I have never delved into it before







.

I have tWCL as 18 on 0081 and 1002, I will check 1001 today. When I view I I.nfraR.ed imgur link the 2666MHz strap has 14 on 0082, as 0082 is 0081 but with extra RAM IC support from what Elmor stated I also get 14 on 2666MHz strap for tWCL. There is a CBR15 bench from W7 in OP of my thread with that in.

All I'm seeing so far is Win 10 for me has been a bit slower than Win 7 for Pi. 0081 (new AGESA) vs 1002 (old AGESA) Pi is running the same between the 2 for me in context of Pi.

Yes mate I will look out for "sore thumbs"







.

I also am aware that some HWBot results are glitched result, so does 3DM DB have them. I do not say this in the context of Pi, as I am n00b on that







. I say this in context of 3DM FS. I did 250+ benches on Fury X and when HBM was at the edge of stability graphics test 2 IIRC when the smoke glitches out it the bencher gets a boost in FPS. 3DM still will say Valid Result I have seen this, another person I know when we discussed it has also seen it. I can also share a post on OCN where 1 or 2 members have noted it as well







.

Back to Asus MemTweakIt







.



What PwrDownDly does I have no idea or on its affect on bench, no idea if it's trained or fixed value for strap/UEFI, "we" have 255 in 0081 vs 57 in 1002.

Like I said before I like doing W7 vs W10







. I wanna know in the context of "daily driver" peeps like me is a newer AGESA losing us anything, if so "we" highlight to who "we" can and hope it is addressed. So far testing is showing I should not avoid being on 0081 vs 1002. I will try 1001 today







.

@cssorkinman

Yep I knock out Core Performance Boost on C6H as well







.

In the context of PState OC I use, I am OC'ing base clock when modifying PState 0. PState 0 by default is 3000MHz on R7 1700. So with CPB off "Precision boost/XFR" is knocked out and I will not see ACB 3.2GHz or XFR 3.75GHz. Now when CPU is in OC mode PB/XFR should deactivate anyway, but to me why leave something on [Auto/Enabled] if "we" don't use need and considering how immature the platform is it could cause a needless "quirk".

My "quirk" on C6H is this.

If I use PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz, I need to use offset mode voltage, +162mV. This is ~1.38V on OC, when mobo has a failed memory training post the PState page gets reset (AMD CBS) but where I enter the offset it does not (Extreme Tweaker). As the CPU has gone to default and if CPB is on it can go to PB/XFR at boot/UEFI load from what I have noted. From VCORE compare, so stock setup will go to 1.35V instead of 1.0V with CPB off, so 1.35V +162mV when borked boot happen = ~1.5V to CPU







. So on C6H it is best to leave it off if OC'ing.

We have been told this is platform wide "quirk", where the AMD code resets on memory training fail (AMD CBS) and the vendor FW has not reset, as they don't "play" nice. Have you seen such an issue? cheers chap







.


----------



## chew*

I think pi is sse instrucion set?

Im not positive. Not sure what it will impact.

We do not think that mem tweakit is right because an unlocked bios by a member on xs shows timings ( can not be adjusted )

As i said before w10 was ( pre creators ) faster vs 7 but a stock 7.

We found ways to tune 7 since then..

Easiest way to see the difference is pi in stock 7 my 32m memory shows -1 -1.

Anything without that is tuned.

I still have no explanation however i can only go by times we are getting.

Its only 6 seconds but here is the bigger issue.

When cold you can not crank memory...so basically ch6 is going to only get slower the more they slack the performance of the board to hit higher clocks in the competitive scene...

Combine that with the fact that maybe 5% chips are capable of real stability at uber high ram clocks on air.

So basically those stuck with sub par imcs and those testing cold (95%) are getting the shaft performance wise for the ability of ch6 to hit high speeds on 5% of chips..

I also have good info amd said they added better ram. And dual rank compatibility in that agesa. ( code for...we slacked timings alot )

Asus has no choice...fyi...they get an agesa they try to tune it best they can...but they are locked out of alot..

Make sense now?

Oh one more thing...it is a beta...say i whipped out a good chip reviewed flare x @ 3600 prime stable on a bios i know is slacked to hit high speeds.

Kinda misleading no? Not everyone uses a ch6 or a beta on it...

But the flares would look awesome...

And that is another can of worms...


----------



## gupsterg

I do not not what instruction set Pi uses. Not something I have looked into, as I said n00b Pi runner here







.

I'm using W10 Pro Creators (ISO install) vs W7 Pro







. Not used W10A on R7/X370. I did compare 3DM on R7/X370/WC vs i5/Z97/W10A, both same Crimson driver, same OC via ROM on Fury X and on seemed no performance delta that I could attribute to W10C vs W10A. But will get a W10A setup sorted in time on R7/X370







.

I have only used Asus MemTweakIt in the past only to view timings on M7R infrequently when looking into RAM. And pretty much doing the same now on C6H. I believe it may not work on changing timings currently. As if it did I would think Elmor would have guided members to use that instead of use a lower strap and increase BCLK in his OC guide







.

Yes my W7 show 32m memory shows -1 -1, W10C does not, it is this large number, again not memorised/checked what it mean or anything







.

Dunno about if dual rank has been slacked. All I can say is I have 1 DPC, SR. I know of a member who has 2 DPC, SR, effectively = DR from what I recall by a post I read . He has 3200MHz on olde AGESA and new IIRC, has C6H, is on OCN but seems to not post in this thread, only C6H OC thread. I shall contact him via PM and see if I can get him to have some Pi







.

Not saying it is the same case in all beta to official. A beta has become official release as well. "We" did a byte to byte compare of one ROM, I will fish out the posts to make sure







.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. You don't need to go down to 3.6.
> 
> If -25MHz proved stable irregardless of temps, it's not temps.


Just did a run at 4050, -25mhz from 4075 at same voltage 1.44v, managed to get it to finish Cine but max temps from TCTL were 93.5 degrees. Tdie was 73.5 degrees.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Just did a run at 4050, -25mhz from 4075 at same voltage 1.44v, managed to get it to finish Cine but max temps from TCTL were 93.5 degrees. Tdie was 73.5 degrees.


Ohh, Cinebench.









IMHO, you are pushing things too far. But clearly, your issue is not temp-related. I gotta say, for now, focus on stabilizing at least 3.9 and use your PC on to something that could benefit you.

If Cinebench is your thing, you should have gotten the CH6. Your 4.1CB Points on your current board can be had at 4.0 using the CH6.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, Cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, you are pushing things too far. But clearly, your issue is not temp-related. I gotta say, for now, focus on stabilizing at least 3.9 and use your PC on to something that could benefit you.
> 
> If Cinebench is your thing, you should have gotten the CH6. Your 4.1CB Points on your current board can be had at 4.0 using the CH6.


Hmm.. So it means the chip is meh and not temperature related? But about the high temps, could they play a part into why i crashed? Would a better cooler help?

Perhaps i might get a new Ryzen chip(new stepping or rev) if the may update doesnt change anything.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Is 1.45v pushin it as far as 24/7 voltage goes? Trying to maintain 4ghz, temps top out at 85 P95 Small FFT.
> 
> I hear conflicted answers on 1.4 or 1.45+


If you plan on sticking with that CPU for years, i wouldn't go above 1.4v. Worse thing that'll happen is you'll have to lower your OC once and if the chip degrades. Push away if you're going Ryzen 2 next year.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hmm.. So it means the chip is meh and not temperature related? But about the high temps, could they play a part into why i crashed? Would a better cooler help?
> 
> Perhaps i might get a new Ryzen chip(new stepping or rev) if the may update doesnt change anything.


Take this. We all have to stop somewhere.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you plan on sticking with that CPU for years, i wouldn't go above 1.4v. Worse thing that'll happen is you'll have to lower your OC once and if the chip degrades. Push away if you're going Ryzen 2 next year.


This is exactly why I want everything under 1.4. I think officially the statement was 1.42? And it could be argued that AMD is being generous there however, if I have to replace this chip anytime soon (might as well include RAM and the motherboard in that) then I'm flirting with irritated wife syndrome" and we like not doing that.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

The problem is as mus1mus pointed out huge diminishing returns going much above 1.5v. Either your chip can do stable 4.0-41.v or it can't. I found that the jump from 3.9 to 4.0 requiring 0.1mv just too much of an investment.

Also it is errie that my 1700 and his 1700x show similar performance (Except trying for 4.1, I'm not as insane as him). Where 1.3v and 1.42v are the absolute minimum Vcore needed to achive those clocks. I would rather sit at 1.3v.

Results of 3.9 / 1.35v Vcore / Extreme LLC / 3200Mhz RAM:









If only my voltage offset wasn't as high. I might be able to get 1.325v Stable.

This is where I'll stay until I can push for 3600 MHz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. You don't need to go down to 3.6.
> 
> If -25MHz proved stable irregardless of temps, it's not temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a run at 4050, -25mhz from 4075 at same voltage 1.44v, managed to get it to finish Cine but max temps from TCTL were 93.5 degrees. Tdie was 73.5 degrees.
Click to expand...

Looks like that is going to be your clockspeed limit for that particular test ( what was your score btw?) . Better cooling might get you a little further but you'll bump into the cpu's limit or ocp within 100 mhz anyhow. What do you normally use your machine for?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is exactly why I want everything under 1.4. I think officially the statement was 1.42? And it could be argued that AMD is being generous there however, if I have to replace this chip anytime soon (might as well include RAM and the motherboard in that) then I'm flirting with irritated wife syndrome" and we like not doing that.


Don't need to replace the board and RAM with Ryzen 2.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I think i've found my sweet spot.
> Except for one thing.
> This is as high as I can go and remain stable under 1.4 which is what I want.
> However my scores are all over the place. I welcome anyone's advice or comments.
> Validation http://valid.x86.fr/yh7ppb


Im at 1.38 voltage no LLC 3965 mhz, you can push your chip a little more and be safe. As long as your under 1.41 it is a good 24/7 setup. Whats your LLC at? Push your chip for 4 GHZ id say its better than my chip.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck for a 3600 MHz daily.


Im at 3300 mhz atm, ive tried 3400, 3600 many times with no luck. Hopefully the bios updates get us there easier. I may try again today and tomorrow for 3600 if I feel like it.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I've been trying it for a week now. Anything above 3300 usually results in an F0 or 15.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Just did a run at 4050, -25mhz from 4075 at same voltage 1.44v, managed to get it to finish Cine but max temps from TCTL were 93.5 degrees. Tdie was 73.5 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, Cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, you are pushing things too far. But clearly, your issue is not temp-related. I gotta say, for now, focus on stabilizing at least 3.9 and use your PC on to something that could benefit you.
> 
> If Cinebench is your thing, you should have gotten the CH6. Your 4.1CB Points on your current board can be had at 4.0 using the CH6.
Click to expand...

Is that about the difference the bias makes?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chew*

Its just a registry edit.

A smart person can figure it out and apply it to all boards.


----------



## chew*

3400 dr is possible.

Already done it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is that about the difference the bias makes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


4.0GHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T with PB CB15 = ~1845 for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its just a registry edit.
> 
> A smart person can figure it out and apply it to all boards.


Not a registry edit. It's UEFI option. But whatever is being changed can also be applied with an application Elmor provides in C6H OC pack. And for me when comparing registry I didn't note a change. Nor does the change show in Asus MemTweakIt (only check page 1 at the time, will check others soon







).



Just doing more Pi on 1107. So will double check mate







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 4.0GHz 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34-1T with PB CB15 = ~1845 for me.
> Not a registry edit. It's UEFI option. But whatever is being changed can also be applied with an application Elmor provides in C6H OC pack. And for me when comparing registry I didn't note a change. Nor does the change show in Asus MemTweakIt (only check page 1 at the time, will check others soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing more Pi on 1107. So will double check mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The file is what i am referring to. Its a reg tweak according to how the file works.


----------



## gupsterg

The file is a OS app to change a parameter at lower level. Like I use the Super IO mode change app Elmor made. He has made other apps as well to turn off Q-Codes, etc. Why I believe the app makes a lower level change is due to the files it uses which are needed to do changes like that.

If app did reg tweak then when I last checked registry I would have noted in compare. I am perplexed what is going on, as see nothing in MemTweakIt changing. I wish to know what is going on so can say tweak aspect, etc.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I lost the CB lottery ?



Man I wish other boards got as much support as the C6H.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The file is a OS app to change a parameter at lower level. Like I use the Super IO mode change app Elmor made. He has made other apps as well to turn off Q-Codes, etc.


Tbh its probably changing registers on cpu...but if you dont know where to look and how to access you wont find it.

I had tools in the past where i could flip llanos multis to the high range via cpu registers.


----------



## gupsterg

Now that is what I'm thinking







. I updated my last post as to why I wish to explore this mate







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now that is what I'm thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I updated my last post as to why I wish to explore this mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If that is the case...without amd internal tools and maybe T search its going to be a bit difficult to nail down.

T search when i have used is great if you know value your looking for...without value...ehh..


----------



## Playapplepie

Got my Ryzen machine up and running last weekend. Very happy with what AMD has done.


----------



## usoldier

ive been very busy with work lately so i haven got the time to study this new cpu´s iam in need of a new machine my 3770k needs to be replaced i was running it at 4.5 what ryzen do i need to buy to get about the same performance level ??


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Take this. We all have to stop somewhere.


Sorry for the late reply

Managed to get it to run 4.08G with 1762cb @ 95.1d Tctl on Cine on 1.44v! But the subsequent run crashed as per normal.

Score was 1762Cb though, lower than the 1773 i got at 4.05.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like that is going to be your clockspeed limit for that particular test ( what was your score btw?) . Better cooling might get you a little further but you'll bump into the cpu's limit or ocp within 100 mhz anyhow. What do you normally use your machine for?


I managed 4.08 for one completed run at 1.44v, but a suceeding run crashed.

Score was 1762cb though, lower than the 1773 highest score i had to date with 4.05.

I use my machine usually for gaming, but just getting into benchmarking.


----------



## Nickyvida

By the way, does anyone have trouble getting ram to post at 2667?

My msi Gaming carbon can't seem to recognise my 3000 Trident z RGB ram on any speed past 2667. It refuses to boot and now im temporarily running 2400 after 3 bios revisions that have not fixed anything.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like that is going to be your clockspeed limit for that particular test ( what was your score btw?) . Better cooling might get you a little further but you'll bump into the cpu's limit or ocp within 100 mhz anyhow. What do you normally use your machine for?
> 
> 
> 
> I managed 4.08 for one completed run at 1.44v, but a suceeding run crashed.
> 
> Score was 1762cb though, lower than the 1773 highest score i had to date with 4.05.
> 
> I use my machine usually for gaming, but just getting into benchmarking.
Click to expand...

I've been able to run 4150 mhz at 1.432 volts with llc2 on my Titanium for gaming and other "normal" use , but that setting is not stress test stable at that clockspeed/voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> By the way, does anyone have trouble getting ram to post at 2667?
> 
> My msi Gaming carbon can't seem to recognise my 3000 Trident z RGB ram on any speed past 2667. It refuses to boot and now im temporarily running 2400 after 3 bios revisions that have not fixed anything.


4 slots populated?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been able to run 4150 mhz at 1.432 volts with llc2 on my Titanium for gaming and other "normal" use , but that setting is not stress test stable at that clockspeed/voltage.
> 4 slots populated?


I guess it might be temperature instability. i run 3.6 with XFR on and auto voltages for gaming, with only custom frequencies for benching.

Running on 2x8GB sticks.


----------



## jclafi

Good news lad´s !

New chipset drivers for AMD Zen users improve performance !!!

Check your drivers guys !

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-driver-update-adds-power-plan-for-optimized-performance/


----------



## maxmix65

My test
Win Silicon Lottery : D
Ryzen 1700 Occt + Cpu Linpack + Avx + stress 4025mhz 1.36v


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> ive been very busy with work lately so i haven got the time to study this new cpu´s iam in need of a new machine my 3770k needs to be replaced i was running it at 4.5 what ryzen do i need to buy to get about the same performance level ??


Unfortunatey all of the early review data out there, which still outnumbers recent reviews by a wide margin tends to pop up first, Things have changed since launch but it's annoying to dig through.

R5 reviews have the possible advantage of all 6 weeks worth of updates.

I'd suggest Tom's hardware review here for some more recent performance metrics, including gaming and production benchmarks

No 3770k in their testing but you'd know best how your particular machine fares against the numbers right now as opposed to some older test results that don't match your rig.


----------



## Playapplepie

What kind of temps are you guys getting? I have a Corsair H60 for my Ryzen setup, with a 3.7Ghz OC on stock voltages. I often get idle temps in the mid 40's. This is actually the first time I've used a watercooling setup, so I may just be have skewed expectations. Attached a snapshot of HWMonitor if it helps at all.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> My test
> Win Silicon Lottery : D
> Ryzen 1700 Occt + Cpu Linpack + Avx + stress 4025mhz 1.36v


Something is not right about this. I duplicated your test data @ 1.4v but 3925Mhz










Also we have near identical boards (Gaming 5 vs Gaming K7)

Wait. How the hell do you have 2T Command Rate?!


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Something is not right about this. I duplicated your test data @ 1.4v but 3925Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we have near identical boards (Gaming 5 vs Gaming K7)
> 
> Wait. How the hell do you have 2T Command Rate?!


Four high-speed fans on the Corsair h90
Fans on MOSFET
you can try

ddr4 Gskill 16-16-16 3200mhz (only 2666mhz on test)


----------



## Secret Dragoon

You have one hell of a magic chip then. I've replicated your voltages exactly based on your HWiNFO data and I can't get 33% more power draw on the CPU at lower speeds.

If I could figure out how you have 2T RAM tho.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> What kind of temps are you guys getting? I have a Corsair H60 for my Ryzen setup, with a 3.7Ghz OC on stock voltages. I often get idle temps in the mid 40's. This is actually the first time I've used a watercooling setup, so I may just be have skewed expectations. Attached a snapshot of HWMonitor if it helps at all.


Check for tctl temp if hwmonitor shows it separately.

motherboard chips report slightly different numbers .sometimes wildly different. tctl is closer to accurate. it's the cpu's on die report. for non x chips it's not screwy.

idling on air I'm sitting at ~43 with only the stock fan at 1k rpm. probably would push that up if it were in a case.. open air kinda invalidates temp comparisons.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You have one hell of a magic chip then. I've replicated your voltages exactly based on your HWiNFO data and I can't get 33% more power draw on the CPU at lower speeds.
> 
> If I could figure out how you have 2T RAM tho.


different bios versions. at a guess.


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You have one hell of a magic chip then. I've replicated your voltages exactly based on your HWiNFO data and I can't get 33% more power draw on the CPU at lower speeds.
> 
> If I could figure out how you have 2T RAM tho.


http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk

Max 2666mhz

Next week amazon sends 3200mhz cl14 ollice:


----------



## lanofsong

All Ryzen 7 owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> different bios versions. at a guess.


F5 (Gaming 5) and F3 (Gaming K7) are in parity. They should both have the same features.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk
> 
> Max 2666mhz
> 
> Next week amazon sends 3200mhz cl14 ollice:


I'm here thinking that that kit could be XMP'ing the 2T transfer rate. Are you using XMP?


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> F5 (Gaming 5) and F3 (Gaming K7) are in parity. They should both have the same features.
> I'm here thinking that that kit could be XMP'ing the 2T transfer rate. Are you using XMP?


No XMP
I use manual setting ..
G5 / K7 motherboards are the same
Cpu lucky my thoughts
Batch S/N 0056


----------



## virpz

@Mikesamuel112
Overclock Leader Board sheet needs attention .
Looks bad and one can't properly sort results by speed.

Thank you


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> By the way, does anyone have trouble getting ram to post at 2667?
> 
> My msi Gaming carbon can't seem to recognise my 3000 Trident z RGB ram on any speed past 2667. It refuses to boot and now im temporarily running 2400 after 3 bios revisions that have not fixed anything.


Funky. We have the same board yet I'm running at 2933.


----------



## maxmix65

My ddr4 have dual rank max 2666mhz


----------



## Alwrath

Well I hammered real hard for 3400 and 3600 mhz ram today no dice. I did manage to get my timings down a little bit though. Testing to see if 14-13-13-12-33 is stable in games.







14-12-12-12-32 was no dice either.


----------



## Alwrath

No dice. Trying for 14-13-12-13-33 now.


----------



## virpz

@Mikesamuel112

I have done some work on your sheet. I fixed the overall text formatting, added conditional formatting based on clock and voltage.

You can copy or change it to you liking, I want no credit. Justplease, fix the sheet on the main post.









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UFYJs0Zz1EqNLG5XT6nRQgGyxKnHvFSAFqHex3ypjR4/edit?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UFYJs0Zz1EqNLG5XT6nRQgGyxKnHvFSAFqHex3ypjR4/edit?usp=sharing=true


----------



## virpz

Double, sorry


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Whats the highest safes SOC voltage? Still trying yo get that 3200mhz ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chew*

1.2...


----------



## Alwrath

Alright tried 14-13-12-13-33 and 14-12-13-13-33 no dice. Looks like im stuck with what I got. Trying for lower voltage now. So far its stable at 1.34 v.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 1.2...


What other timings can I try on my 3200 cl14 ram? I've tried raising all the highest safest voltage for everything still no luck other than doing bclk OC. Do I need to disable anything to help getting to 3200 mhz strap? What's more likely the culprit, my memory controller or ram itself?

Thanks
Randy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> No dice. Trying for 14-13-12-13-33 now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Alright tried 14-13-12-13-33 and 14-12-13-13-33 no dice. Looks like im stuck with what I got. Trying for lower voltage now. So far its stable at 1.34 v.


Try not to overtighten that 2nd timing. You might get away with a lower CL.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try not to overtighten that 2nd timing. You might get away with a lower CL.


I tried 12-13-13-13-33 too earlier, didnt work : (


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I tried 12-*13*-13-13-33 too earlier, didnt work : (


Relax this. Most ICs I've tried require this bumped up a bit. But yeah, CL12 may be asking too much.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Relax this. Most ICs I've tried require this bumped up a bit. But yeah, CL12 may be asking too much.


Hey at least I tried : ) Its a shame I cant run the first one at 13. Oh well.


----------



## ozlay

I think AMD should make a ZEN II 42 TWKR Edition









Its nice to see that 4.2 is possible on air.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys are these safe temps? also higher the bck to 102.2 so my ram is at 3000 now from 2933. corsair 3200 lpx. whats the safe max for the bck again with out damaging anything? think i saw 107?

Cant wait to get my trition 240mm free bracket next week

So far everything is running great now so far no boot loops or revving lol.. And haven't had a single crash sense built in windows.

3.7 well almost and at stock volts. Just cant believe the big gains im getting in gaming over my 8370 4.8ghz and no fps hit while streaming lol Like forza horizon 3 its so smooth now


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Funky. We have the same board yet I'm running at 2933.


I wonder why too. Selecting 2667 causes the pc to go into a boot loop until it boots again with a recognized speed of 2133. Its even worse than bios 1.3 which at least let me run at 2667. So much for increased memory compatibility in the changelog. Nothing changed. Its gone backwards.

Im on bios 1.4 and running 3000 Trident Z RGB 2 slot 8x2GB ram.


----------



## b0oMeR

Will the 1700x fit a xbox 360?
I was looking to maybe get a 4k TV and don't want to wait for Scorpio to get 4k.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys are these safe temps? also higher the bck to 102.2 so my ram is at 3000 now from 2933. corsair 3200 lpx. whats the safe max for the bck again with out damaging anything? think i saw 107?
> 
> Cant wait to get my trition 240mm free bracket next week
> 
> So far everything is running great now so far no boot loops or revving lol.. And haven't had a single crash sense built in windows.
> 
> 3.7 well almost and at stock volts. Just cant believe the big gains im getting in gaming over my 8370 4.8ghz and no fps hit while streaming lol Like forza horizon 3 its so smooth now


Your current temp in that screenshot is 41. the max you had reached shown hwinfo is 70. Temps are ok.

if you can set your pcie devices to gen 2, or gen 1 in bios, then corruption is much less likely.
107 is about the limit for gen 3 reliability. going higher means gen 2 speeds.. higher yet gen 1... tradeoffs are faster ram, higher cpu clock. slower pcie transfer rates and surprisingly not as much difference in fps from graphics cards. But some of them can be really unhappy with bclk. ymwv.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Will the 1700x fit a xbox 360?
> I was looking to maybe get a 4k TV and don't want to wait for Scorpio to get 4k.


Just please stop. Its only making you look like an idiot (and me for responding).


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Your current temp in that screenshot is 41. the max you had reached shown hwinfo is 70. Temps are ok.
> 
> if you can set your pcie devices to gen 2, or gen 1 in bios, then corruption is much less likely.
> 107 is about the limit for gen 3 reliability. going higher means gen 2 speeds.. higher yet gen 1... tradeoffs are faster ram, higher cpu clock. slower pcie transfer rates and surprisingly not as much difference in fps from graphics cards. But some of them can be really unhappy with bclk. ymwv.


cool

And im not sure if you can change it on the giga k7 haven't looked much into for that. will check later.

So if i get it down to gen 2 or gen 1 i can higher that even more than 107 if i wanted too? Is there a limited for that too? Im just so much used to older boards like my saberkitty am3 lol


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> cool
> 
> And im not sure if you can change it on the giga k7 haven't looked much into for that. will check later.
> 
> So if i get it down to gen 2 or gen 1 i can higher that even more than 107 if i wanted too? Is there a limited for that too? Im just so much used to older boards like my saberkitty am3 lol


Much more experienced overclockers are finding the k7 to be finicky. Difficult to get as much out of its bclk as Asus crosshair. It may be a bios revision or two away. Check the k7 owners thread. Musmus is an owner with above average experience, chew* has started beating one into submission. Secret dragoon is working with his now to get more out of bclk. Lots of effort , better experienced. I've probably mangled everyone's name.


----------



## chew*

Ok got a little time in on the R5 1400.

did 4150 cine air @ 1.4

does 4.4 phase 1.4 not much scaling only tried 1.45....

whooping that 4770Ks hiney though.....



fooled around with 32m on the 1400 diff strap diff tune faster time


----------



## Playapplepie

Anyone else getting high temps? Was playing Battlefield 4 earlier and I briefly hit 76C.  Maintained around mid 60's for a while too. Is it because I used the thermal paste already on the water block of my H60?


----------



## side37

Your average vcore is showing as 1.463. That is very high, I'd be resetting your BIOS and starting again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> My test
> Win Silicon Lottery : D
> Ryzen 1700 Occt + Cpu Linpack + Avx + stress 4025mhz 1.36v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> Cpu lucky my thoughts
> Batch S/N 0056


Nice







, thanks for share







. Any chance of further info as would like to add your setup to database? (see image below)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Database logs this info, a CPU-Z validation will get pretty much all I need.


----------



## gordesky1

Welp it does seems like a future mb bios updates should fix ram.

I was messing with the ram on my k7 and i got the corsair lpx at 3200mhz and putting a bit higher timings than when booting it gave me couple beep codes for couple restarts.

Than it finally posted and i went in bios and the ram is indeed at 3200mhz so i exit bios and it booted right to windows.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Welp it does seems like a future mb bios updates should fix ram.
> 
> I was messing with the ram on my k7 and i got the corsair lpx at 3200mhz and putting a bit higher timings than when booting it gave me couple beep codes for couple restarts.
> 
> Than it finally posted and i went in bios and the ram is indeed at 3200mhz so i exit bios and it booted right to windows.












good start. loosened timings for the win.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone else getting high temps? Was playing Battlefield 4 earlier and I briefly hit 76C. Maintained around mid 60's for a while too. Is it because I used the thermal paste already on the water block of my H60?


I can't tell if your joking.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Anyone else getting high temps? Was playing Battlefield 4 earlier and I briefly hit 76C. Maintained around mid 60's for a while too. *Is it because I used the thermal paste already on the water block of my H60?*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if your joking.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?
 








So...
TIM not used;
TIM double up;
Or TIM used but on another application?










~Ceadder


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> TIM not used;
> TIM double up;
> Or TIM used but on another application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Out of the box the water block had thermal paste applied to it already. I was asking if I should have cleaned off the factory stuff and used Arctic silver instead.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Out of the box the water block had thermal paste applied to it already. I was asking if I should have cleaned off the factory stuff and used Arctic silver instead.


Stock TIM is ok, not responsible for that temps, but that vcore is, is that on auto vcore? Because its really high.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Out of the box the water block had thermal paste applied to it already. I was asking if I should have cleaned off the factory stuff and used Arctic silver instead.


There should not be any noticeable difference between the pre applied stuff on an H60 and arctic silver, but if it were some other high performance TIM you might notice 1-2*c of a difference (or more if it's a liquid metal). Also, is it a 1700 or a 1700X/1800X? the temp offset might be throwing you off if it's an X CPU.

Edit: If the temps are without an offset then maybe you should try reseating it just for peace of mind, I have had a bad mount with AIOs before and that actually affected my temp by about 5-10*C


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Stock TIM is ok, not responsible for that temps, but that vcore is, is that on auto vcore? Because its really high.


Yeah it's on auto. Just noticing that myself. I'll give the bios a reset and configure stuff back to how it was and see what my results are.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Yeah it's on auto. Just noticing that myself. I'll give the bios a reset and configure stuff back to how it was and see what my results are.


Thats really high for auto, i wonder myself if there are people that do not monitor this type of values that will be 24/7 with that vcore. Well, probably will not kill the CPU but i think it will degrate it on the long run. That or AMD is beeing really conservative about 1.35v Max because i already saw some post about high auto vcore.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Thats really high for auto, i wonder myself if there are people that do not monitor this type of values that will be 24/7 with that vcore. Well, probably will not kill the CPU but i think it will degrate it on the long run. That or AMD is beeing really conservative about 1.35v Max because i already saw some post about high auto vcore.


It's not at all uncommon to see high auto setups, and as long as you can properly cool it then everything up to about 1.4 is fine as far as I understood it. That said I have never seen 1.45v on auto on my set-up, but my 1700x has no quarrels about giving it 1.43v when boosting which is stupid since I can run 3.8 on all cores at 1.32v.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> TIM not used;
> TIM double up;
> Or TIM used but on another application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box the water block had thermal paste applied to it already. I was asking if I should have cleaned off the factory stuff and used Arctic silver instead.
Click to expand...

Drop AS5 from your standard TIM choice. Even if you already own it. There are plenty of better TIM on the market that don't have an 8 day burn in time requiring flogging your system to get it burnt in. G751 is just as good and requires no burn in time. But my standby is now old and I only go to that in a pinch when I am out of other more effective TIM. Shoot I have a really large tube of Ceramique and only use that stuff for mounting washers during block mounting to keep them in place when fiddling with plastic washers is not my idea of a good time. Believe it or not, some people like Ceramique as a TIM still.

I recommend Grizzly Hydronaut. It's pretty good and I suspect that you may notice ~3° drop over what you have now.









I always replace stock TIM. I ran G751 on my h50 setup when I got that. But now I would run Hydronaut, unless I am out.









~Ceadder


----------



## Playapplepie

Default settings brought Vcore down to 1.2 on auto. Seems like the correct range now.


----------



## MrPerforations

i found if you set the auto overclocking gaming boost thing in bios, it set voltage to 1.45v and 3400 of all things.
after rebooting with the thing turned off and the voltage set to auto, I will still have that 1.45v static, I have to go and enter number and reboot and change back to auto.
these msi features are a must.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Default settings brought Vcore down to 1.2 on auto. Seems like the correct range now.


All seems good now!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> It's not at all uncommon to see high auto setups, and as long as you can properly cool it then everything up to about 1.4 is fine as far as I understood it. That said I have never seen 1.45v on auto on my set-up, but my 1700x has no quarrels about giving it 1.43v when boosting which is stupid since I can run 3.8 on all cores at 1.32v.


On which board? LLC settings?

Could be that Auto Voltage output is actually chip dependent. On my K7, Auto Voltage with Extreme LLC produces 1.400 Volts. Each LLC setting pull roughly 0.0125 from that.


----------



## Playapplepie

After loading default settings I went in and reapplied my overclocks. On auto Vcore the value hasn't changed above 1.2v at 3.7GHz. I wonder why the Vcore value spiked.









EDIT:

Used CPU-z's built in stresser and, according to HWInfo, Vcore stayed maxed at 1.2v.


----------



## mus1mus

How about your clocks? LLC settings contribute to VCore Boost too.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How about your clocks? LLC settings contribute to VCore Boost too.


Should have been auto before and is definitely auto now.


----------



## MrPerforations

f6 that bios
and dont forget to turn off that fullscreen in boot options.


----------



## ibeat117

That´s the best i could do by far can´t push it anymore without instabilities


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On which board? LLC settings?
> 
> Could be that Auto Voltage output is actually chip dependent. On my K7, Auto Voltage with Extreme LLC produces 1.400 Volts. Each LLC setting pull roughly 0.0125 from that.


the 1.32v is @ 3.8Ghz on all cores on my 1700x. On full auto and entirelly stock settings voltage fluctuates a LOT, hence I did see everything from 1.2v something to well above 1.4v. This was the case on both my old Asus x370 Prime-Pro and my new Crosshair VI Hero, so it may be dependent on the specific chip. Generally though stock settings with XFR and all that will fluctuate your core voltage extensively. It could be faulty reading in the software, but it's not uncommon (intel chips also fluctuate a lot on voltage when running stock).

To be clear when I say stock, I mean entirely stock with nothing changed in LLC or anything on the board. So everything should be on auto.


----------



## MrPerforations

the auto llc is really quit good on the MSI carbon,i never seen it droop yet on any voltage I have played.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Hey everyone, new to the forums and new to AMD, in fact fairly new to PC building in general at the ripe age of 42







I built my first PC almost 5 years ago, an i7 4770k which I still have and last year built my son a budget gaming computer using an i3 6300.

I had planned on getting Ryzen since I was planning on upgrading soon so I waited, and waited, and waited until the release. Then waited some more for reviews and benchmarks. Just last week I got my 1700 and CH6 and so far I've been very happy with my set up. I'm still learning how to overclock and tweak things in Bios so I've spent a few hours a day, reading, watching videos and learning. I mainly use my computer for content creation using programs like Adobe Premiere, After Effects, Photoshop, Illustrator and in the past I did some 3D modelling and I hope to get back to it. I'm a mild gamer currently but I was big on console gaming since I was a kid, always like RPG and strategy games but every now and then I enjoy some shoot'em up and sports games.

So far I have the 1700 at 3.8Ghz at 1.3v later changed to offset once I ran stability tests. Idle temps are looking good on both Aida64 and HWMonitor usually around 25-30c and at load I've only seen it around 40's however I do have Sense MI enabled, I've been reading with this off that the true temps are displayed which increase idle and load between 5-10c which I can live with.

I'm still waiting for a few sleeved cables and I hope to get Vega If and when it comes out, I almost pulled the trigger on a GTX1070 but I think I can hold out a couple more months. I will be posting a build log later today or tomorrow for anyone interested









Looking forward to being part of this community and learning from you all.

AMD Ryzen 1700
Asus Crosshair Hero VI
G.Skill Flare X 16BG (will add 32gb more soon)
GTX 1060 3BG (Waiting for Vega!)
Corsair H80i V2
Corsair 460X RGB


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Hey everyone, new to the forums and new to AMD, in fact fairly new to PC building in general at the ripe age of 42







I built my first PC almost 5 years ago, an i7 4770k which I still have and last year built my son a budget gaming computer using an i3 6300.

I had planned on getting Ryzen since I was planning on upgrading soon so I waited, and waited, and waited until the release. Then waited some more for reviews and bench marks. Just last week I got my 1700 and CH6 and so far I've been very happy with my set up. I'm still learning how to overclock and tweak things in Bios so I've spent a few hours a day, reading, watching videos and learning. I mainly use my computer for content creation using programs like Adobe Premiere, After Effects, Photoshop, Illustrator and in the past I did some 3D modelling and I hope to get back to it. I'm a mild gamer currently but I was big on console gaming since I was a kid, always like RPG and strategy games but every now and then I enjoy some shoot'em up and sports games.

So far I have the 1700 at 3.8Ghz at 1.3v later changed to offset once I ran stability tests. Memory is at 3200Mhz using G.Skill Flare X 14-14-14-34, haven't had any major issues so far. Idle temps are looking good on both Aida64 and HWMonitor usually around 25-30c and at load I've only seen it around 40's however I do have Sense MI enabled, I've been reading with this off that the true temps are displayed which increase idle and load between 5-10c which I can live with.

I'm still waiting for a few sleeved cables and I hope to get Vega If and when it comes out, I almost pulled the trigger on a GTX1070 but I think I can hold out a couple more months. I will be posting a build log later today or tomorrow for anyone interested









Looking forward to being part of this community and learning from you all.

AMD Ryzen 1700
Asus Crosshair Hero VI
G.Skill Flare X 16BG (will add 32gb more soon)
GTX 1060 3BG (Waiting for Vega!)
Corsair H80i V2
Corsair 460X RGB


----------



## XEKong

NVM, found it as a separate package in the installer.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> Hey everyone, new to the forums and new to AMD, in fact fairly new to PC building in general at the ripe age of 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my first PC almost 5 years ago, an i7 4770k which I still have and last year built my son a budget gaming computer using an i3 6300.
> 
> I had planned on getting Ryzen since I was planning on upgrading soon so I waited, and waited, and waited until the release. Then waited some more for reviews and bench marks. Just last week I got my 1700 and CH6 and so far I've been very happy with my set up. I'm still learning how to overclock and tweak things in Bios so I've spent a few hours a day, reading, watching videos and learning. I mainly use my computer for content creation using programs like Adobe Premiere, After Effects, Photoshop, Illustrator and in the past I did some 3D modelling and I hope to get back to it. I'm a mild gamer currently but I was big on console gaming since I was a kid, always like RPG and strategy games but every now and then I enjoy some shoot'em up and sports games.
> 
> So far I have the 1700 at 3.8Ghz at 1.3v later changed to offset once I ran stability tests. Memory is at 3200Mhz using G.Skill Flare X 14-14-14-34, haven't had any major issues so far. Idle temps are looking good on both Aida64 and HWMonitor usually around 25-30c and at load I've only seen it around 40's however I do have Sense MI enabled, I've been reading with this off that the true temps are displayed which increase idle and load between 5-10c which I can live with.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a few sleeved cables and I hope to get Vega If and when it comes out, I almost pulled the trigger on a GTX1070 but I think I can hold out a couple more months. I will be posting a build log later today or tomorrow for anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to being part of this community and learning from you all.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1700
> Asus Crosshair Hero VI
> G.Skill Flare X 16BG (will add 32gb more soon)
> GTX 1060 3BG (Waiting for Vega!)
> Corsair H80i V2
> Corsair 460X RGB


Welcome to the OCN community! That is a nice solid build you have going on there, and that Ryzen shot is amazing!


----------



## Wally West

Anyone can do a 4.0GHz test with wprime32? I have 3.850sec


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Drop AS5 from your standard TIM choice. Even if you already own it. There are plenty of better TIM on the market that don't have an 8 day burn in time requiring flogging your system to get it burnt in. G751 is just as good and requires no burn in time. But my standby is now old and I only go to that in a pinch when I am out of other more effective TIM. Shoot I have a really large tube of Ceramique and only use that stuff for mounting washers during block mounting to keep them in place when fiddling with plastic washers is not my idea of a good time. Believe it or not, some people like Ceramique as a TIM still.
> 
> I recommend Grizzly Hydronaut. It's pretty good and I suspect that you may notice ~3° drop over what you have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always replace stock TIM. I ran G751 on my h50 setup when I got that. But now I would run Hydronaut, unless I am out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I assume you meant Grizzly Kryonaut, it is their top paste for overclockers, Hydronaut is one notch below.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I assume you meant Grizzly Kryonaut, it is their top paste for overclockers, Hydronaut is one notch below.


kryonaut should drops more than 3C i guess?..

anyway, does such metal thing will void the chip's warranty?.. cuz i've read somewhere that those liquids would leave some stain and even make the marking unreadable


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Welcome to the OCN community! That is a nice solid build you have going on there, and that Ryzen shot is amazing!


Thanks for the warm welcome







I had planned to take more unboxing pictures but I got too excited hahaha! When my other cables come I have to take everything apart anyway and re-arrange the cable management so I'll take more pictures then. Other than the graphics card and needing one more bigger SSD I'm pretty set with my set up for now.


----------



## malitze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned to take more unboxing pictures but I got too excited hahaha! When my other cables come I have to take everything apart anyway and re-arrange the cable management so I'll take more pictures then. Other than the graphics card and needing one more bigger SSD I'm pretty set with my set up for now.


Make sure to have a look at the Crosshair VI and gups Ryzen Essentials threads, lots of info to be found!


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I assume you meant Grizzly Kryonaut, it is their top paste for overclockers, Hydronaut is one notch below.


I use the hydronaught as well. Temps are the same and it is easier to work with than the kyronaught.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I assume you meant Grizzly Kryonaut, it is their top paste for overclockers, Hydronaut is one notch below.


I am using Conductonaut and I am impressed with it. It's such a PITA to work with since so much comes out of the syringe, but so long as you don't make a mess, it's pretty easy to spread with the swab.

And it's even better than Kryonaut.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> kryonaut should drops more than 3C i guess?..
> 
> anyway, does such metal thing will void the chip's warranty?.. cuz i've read somewhere that those liquids would leave some stain and even make the marking unreadable


I guess this what this is?


the cpu is fine, no marks and writing is fine.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malitze*
> 
> Make sure to have a look at the Crosshair VI and gups Ryzen Essentials threads, lots of info to be found!


Thank you! I found the CH6 forum but didn't know about the Ryzen Essentials, will definitely check it out, thanks for pointing it out


----------



## chew*

Had some more time to play with 1400 on phase change.

working towards 7:3x time @ 4.6ish

Still working with a coldbug but I am creative......

3100 10-9-9-21 anyone?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I guess this what this is?
> 
> 
> the cpu is fine, no marks and writing is fine.


ouch

well, if the marking still intact, i'll give a shot. hope it doesnt react on nickel plated base


----------



## Playapplepie

I am really happy with how this machine turned out


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Im at 1.38 voltage no LLC 3965 mhz, you can push your chip a little more and be safe. As long as your under 1.41 it is a good 24/7 setup. Whats your LLC at? Push your chip for 4 GHZ id say its better than my chip.


Didn't touch my LLC which feels odd to me but then again, I'm coming off of the 9590.

I actually just dropped everything back down to stock for a couple of reasons.
1. I don't want to get use to the way I had it in the event that the May update (should Biostar roll out a new BIOS then) would change things. When a OC fails other than RAM, I have to reset my CMOS and thats kind of a pain in the butt for me. I don't want to go through that anymore than needed so, I'll find a new OC spot that I like after a new BIOS.

2. I absolutely love Rainmeter. But, a few that I like really push my CPU up at the very least 10c with a decent OC. At stock with Rainmeter running, my average idle is 32c. This is about a 24 hour average including game time.
Im a nut about temps and silence. So i'm on the lookout for a good monitoring suite that doesn't chew up my CPU times so that I can comfortably have it AND a good OC.
Some good people here are just fine with a 40c+ idle. Not I. Personally, I want a decent OC under 1.4 that stays below 65c on a heavy load and under 34c ish idle.....with Rainmeter in the background.

This is my current fav. http://stormknightuk.deviantart.com/art/SK-Neon-Meters-1-1-659555408
but as I said, raises temps.
i changed some of the text but I like it clean. Just a temporary sacrifice.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Had some more time to play with 1400 on phase change.
> 
> working towards 7:3x time @ 4.6ish
> 
> Still working with a coldbug but I am creative......
> 
> 3100 10-9-9-21 anyone?


Ram voltage is...?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ram voltage is...?


More than 1.35


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> More than 1.35


Right, how much more? lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Right, how much more? lol


https://goo.gl/images/Q8pBWM


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/Q8pBWM


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Drop AS5 from your standard TIM choice. Even if you already own it. There are plenty of better TIM on the market that don't have an 8 day burn in time requiring flogging your system to get it burnt in. G751 is just as good and requires no burn in time. But my standby is now old and I only go to that in a pinch when I am out of other more effective TIM. Shoot I have a really large tube of Ceramique and only use that stuff for mounting washers during block mounting to keep them in place when fiddling with plastic washers is not my idea of a good time. Believe it or not, some people like Ceramique as a TIM still.
> 
> I recommend Grizzly Hydronaut. It's pretty good and I suspect that you may notice ~3° drop over what you have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always replace stock TIM. I ran G751 on my h50 setup when I got that. But now I would run Hydronaut, unless I am out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you meant Grizzly Kryonaut, it is their top paste for overclockers, Hydronaut is one notch below.
Click to expand...

Kryonaut is for LN2, Phase and Chiller coolers as it resistant to solidifying at extreme temps. Hydronaut is for watercooling. And Aeronaut is for AirCooled solutions. Honestly you can use Kryonaut if you wish to spend more but I doubt you'll get your monies worth in performance over Hydronaut. Just my







.









Point is, it's time for Enthusiasts' to leave AS5 on the shelf. It's time has long since passed.









~Ceadder


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kryonaut is for LN2, Phase and Chiller coolers as it resistant to solidifying at extreme temps. Hydronaut is for watercooling. And Aeronaut is for AirCooled solutions. Honestly you can use Kryonaut if you wish to spend more but I doubt you'll get your monies worth in performance over Hydronaut. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, it's time for Enthusiasts' to leave AS5 on the shelf. It's time has long since passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


THIS!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I assume you meant Grizzly Kryonaut, it is their top paste for overclockers, Hydronaut is one notch below.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the hydronaught as well. Temps are the same and it is easier to work with than the kyronaught.
Click to expand...

Apologies for the double post, but I thought that it would be best to address this issue. If you're having issues pushing TIM out boil a small pot of water on the stove, turn off the burner and using a ziploc put the TIM into the water for a couple of minutes. Should make things much easier during application to the IHS or chipset.









~Ceadder


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kryonaut is for LN2, Phase and Chiller coolers as it resistant to solidifying at extreme temps. Hydronaut is for watercooling. And Aeronaut is for AirCooled solutions. Honestly you can use Kryonaut if you wish to spend more but I doubt you'll get your monies worth in performance over Hydronaut. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, it's time for Enthusiasts' to leave AS5 on the shelf. It's time has long since passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Where do I find Aquanaut? Doesn't seem to be available on any retailers I searched.


----------



## jon666

I feel stupid for asking this, but ain't aquanet the stuff that kills the ozone?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kryonaut is for LN2, Phase and Chiller coolers as it resistant to solidifying at extreme temps. Hydronaut is for watercooling. And Aeronaut is for AirCooled solutions. Honestly you can use Kryonaut if you wish to spend more but I doubt you'll get your monies worth in performance over Hydronaut. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, it's time for Enthusiasts' to leave AS5 on the shelf. It's time has long since passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I find Aquanaut? Doesn't seem to be available on any retailers I searched.
Click to expand...

Hydronaut can be found at PPCs.

Aquanet does not "destroy the ozone" it's chlorofluerocarbons that "did" and there are no CFCs used in aerosol cans anymore.









~Ceadder


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hydronaut can be found at PPCs.
> 
> Aquanet does not "destroy the ozone" it's chlorofluerocarbons that "did" and there are no CFCs used in aerosol cans anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Whoops, I was looking for "aquanaut" not Hydronaut. Thanks for that pointer


----------



## Decoman

@Playapplepie

I like how your graphics card apparently has a lit message, for when its fans are stopped when the machine is "idle".


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hi Question / Observation:

Why is CPUz vcore validation taken into account for the leaderboard?

I strongly believe CPUz is broken, as much as the AI suite in my PRIME X370 PRO

I'll explain:

CPUZ: The reading is all over the place. With an OC of 4Ghz at 1.35V I get 1.330V, 1.319V, 1.36V, 1.4V...it jumps endlessly at idle...at load it shows 1.373V

HWInfo: 1.35V constant Vcore reading (not moving at all) and 1.327V vdroop with an LLC Level 3.

In fact, if we substract 1.35V from 1.373V (CPUZ reading at load) the difference is 0.023

If we substract 0.023V from 1.35V it gives you the right vdroop reported my HWInfo (1.327V)

So I believe CPUZ is reading the vdroop with a positive number, which appears as a vboost. (it did that with every LLC from 1 to 3)

In fact CPUZ is so broken it crashed my system (which is pretty darn stable) after 10min running while posting this, and I had to write it all again. (CPUZ will not crash your system if you load it and close it after say 1min)

Please leave CPUZ running for at least 2omin and see if you get a system crash. (black screen)

Anyone? I think we should take that into account.


----------



## Decoman

I want to ask.

I have ordered two ramsticks of 8GB each (16GB total), which are the G.Skill Flare X with CL14, and I am wondering, maybe I might as well buy a second set, to get 32GB?

I mean, assuming the whole overclocking issue on Ryzen is fixed with the May update, surely there shouldn't be a reason for why I can't just add a second set and get some nice latency as well?

As I understand it, it isn't necessary to buy a set of four sticks, assuming you can mix two sets of the very same brand and type of ram sticks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I want to ask.
> 
> I have ordered two ramsticks of 8GB each (16GB total), which are the G.Skill Flare X with CL14, and I am wondering, maybe I might as well buy a second set, to get 32GB?
> 
> I mean, assuming the whole overclocking issue on Ryzen is fixed with the May update, surely there shouldn't be a reason for why I can't just add a second set and get some nice latency as well?
> 
> As I understand it, it isn't necessary to buy a set of four sticks, assuming you can mix two sets of the very same brand and type of ram sticks.


I think if they're identical it should work. Just make sure you put the old kit in Channel 1 and the new kit in Channel 2 (paired by channel)

I can't tell for sure, as I never did that. But I don't see why it should give you any problem given is the same brand and type.

Now, if you're running your RAM at 3200mhz, I doubt 4 sticks will run faster than 2666mhz. Not that it will affect your benchmarks more than 1% in practice. Here my 64Gb Vengeance LED 4 sticks RAM won't run faster than 2666mhz no matter what, but is pretty stable at 2666.


----------



## gtbtk

@gupsterg, It is not only furyX/HBM that caused the glitched Firestrike results.

This is a GTX 1070 with Micron memory, before the Bios update to fix the memory controller bug, on an i7-2600 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10295423


----------



## Decoman

@SaccoSVD
G.Skill have iirc some info on their website about a four stick kit, which apparently runs at 3200MHz, but with a base clock of 120. I am led to believe that using 32 mult for four sticks won't work atm. Hm, but heh, thanks for pointing it out to me, as I had forgotten about that. I simply assumed that "it" will be fixed some point in May.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> @SaccoSVD
> G.Skill have iirc some info on their website about a four stick kit, which apparently runs at 3200MHz, but with a base clock of 120. I am led to believe that using 32 mult for four sticks won't work atm. Hm, but heh, thanks for pointing it out to me, as I had forgotten about that. I simply assumed that "it" will be fixed some point in May.


Sure







I think so too. Each BIOS was an improvement RAM and stability wise here in my machine.


----------



## Decoman

Another question:

If I have (I don't have my ram sticks yet) 16GB ram, with CL14 latency, and 3200MHz clock speed, can I expect to *probably* increase the speed to say 3400 or 3600 even, with relaxed timings?

Bonus question:

If you increased voltage on ram from 1.35 to 1.4, would the temps really be much higher?


----------



## Pillendreher

I just had this error in RealBench: "ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!". What's the reason for that? Is my memory not working properly?

Code:



Code:


Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
7z: ts\addons\io_anim_bvh\__init__.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_shape_mdd\__init__.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\add_mesh_BoltFactory\__init__.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__main__.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\unittest\__main__.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\__main__.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__phello__.foo.py
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Apache_2.0.txt
Compressing  doc\luxmark\AUTHORS.txt
Compressing  doc\vlc\AUTHORS.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Blender.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Boost.txt
Compressing  doc\luxmark\COPYING.txt
Compressing  doc\vlc\COPYING.txt
Compressing  doc\GIMP\COPYING.txt
Compressing  doc\blender\copyright.txt
Compressing  doc\blender\GPL-license.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\GPL.txt
Compressing  doc\7z\History.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\ILM.txt
Compressing  doc\7z\License.txt
Compressing  doc\vlc\NEWS.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\NVidia.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\OSL.txt
Compressing  doc\blender\Python-license.txt
Compressing  doc\7z\readme.txt
Compressing  doc\luxmark\README.txt
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\readme.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\readme.txt
Compressing  doc\vlc\README.txt
Compressing  results.txt
Compressing  doc\cpuz\rog_cpuz_eula.txt
Compressing  doc\cpuz\rog_cpuz_readme.txt
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Sobol.txt
Compressing  doc\vlc\THANKS.txt
Compressing  cpuz\cpuz.ini
Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat.3420
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\colorworks_filmlg_to_p3.3dl
Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat.7480
Compressing  blender\bmps.blend
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_fracture\data.blend
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\render.cfg
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\kernel\kernel.cl
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\ctypes\macholib\README.ctypes
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\kernel\kernel.cu
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_20.cubin
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_21.cubin
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_30.cubin
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_35.cubin
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_pdb\atom_info.dat
Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\plug-in-compat.init
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-compat.init
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu.init
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\config.ocio
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\empty_shader.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\noise.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\ramp_closure.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\temperature_to_rgb.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\wavelength_to_rgb.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\westin_closure.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\wireframe.osl
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_add_closure.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_ambient_occlusion.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_attribute.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_background.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_brick_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_brightness.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_bump.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_camera.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_checker_texture.oso
Compressing  bl
7z: ender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_combine_rgb.oso
Compressin
7z: g  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_color.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_float.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_int.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_normal.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_point.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_string.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_vector.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_diffuse_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_emission.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_environment_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_fresnel.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_gamma.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_geometry.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_glass_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_glossy_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_gradient_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_hair_info.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_holdout.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_hsv.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_image_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_invert.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_layer_weight.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_light_falloff.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_light_path.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_magic_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mapping.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_math.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mix.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mix_closure.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_musgrave_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_noise_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_normal.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_normal_map.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_object_info.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_displacement.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_surface.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_volume.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_particle_info.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_refraction_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_rgb_curves.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_rgb_ramp.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_separate_rgb.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_set_normal.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_sky_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_subsurface_scattering.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_tangent.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_texture_coordinate.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_toon_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_translucent_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_transparent_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_value.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_vector_curves.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader
7z: \node_vector_math.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scri
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps
Handbrake: , avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
7z: pts\addons\cycles\shader\node_velvet_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_voronoi_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_ward_bsdf.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wavelength.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wave_texture.oso
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wireframe.oso
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Blackboard.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\chair_metal.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Chair_wood.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Cloth.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover1.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover3.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover3_001.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover4.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover5.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig1.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig2.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig3.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Floor.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\GREENWALL.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\karametal.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\light.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Material.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Material_001.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Other_Wall.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\paper.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\pin.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Rocks.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\sobas.ply
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\storia.ply
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\scripts\nt\Activate.ps1
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\scripts\nt\Deactivate.ps1
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\abc.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__pycache__\abc.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\addon_utils.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\add_mesh_torus.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\aliases.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\anim.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\bisect.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\bpy_restrict_state.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\bpy_types.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\clip.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\codecs.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\console.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\copyreg.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\cp1252.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\cp437.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\engine.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\freestyle.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\functools.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\genericpath.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\heapq.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\image.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\imp.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\io.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\io_utils.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\__pycache__\keyingsets_builtins.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\keyingsets_utils.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\keyword.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\latin_1.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\linecache.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\locale.cpython-33.pyc
Comp
Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
7z: ressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\importlib\__pycache__\machinery.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\mbcs.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\mesh.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\node.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\__pycache__\nodeitems_builtins.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\nodeitems_utils.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\ntpath.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_align.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_quick_effects.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_randomize_transform.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\object_utils.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\ops.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\os.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\path.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\presets.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\presets.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\properties.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_animviz.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_constraint.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_armature.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_bone.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_camera.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_curve.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_empty.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_lamp.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_lattice.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_mesh.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_metaball.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_modifier.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_speaker.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_freestyle.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_game.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_mask_common.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_material.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_object.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_paint_common.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_particle.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_cloth.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_common.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_dynamicpaint.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_field.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_fluid.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_rigidbody.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\pro
Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 43/49

Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps
Handbrake: , ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5
7z: perties_physics_rigidbody_constraint.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_smoke.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_softbody.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_render.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_render_layer.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_scene.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_texture.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_world.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\re.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\reprlib.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\rigidbody.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\rna_prop_ui.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\screen_play_rendered_anim.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\sequencer.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\site.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_clip.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_console.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_dopesheet.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_filebrowser.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_graph.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_image.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_info.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_logic.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_nla.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_node.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_outliner.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_properties.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_sequencer.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_text.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_time.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_userpref.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_view3d.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_view3d_toolbar.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_compile.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_constants.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_parse.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\stat.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sysconfig.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\token.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\tokenize.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\ui.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\utf_8.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\utils.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_follow_active.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_lightmap.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_smart_project.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\vertexpaint_dirt.cpython-3
Handbrake: .19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
7z: 3.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startu
7z: p\bl_operators\__pycache__\view3d.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\warnings.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\weakref.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\wm.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\_weakrefset.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_anim_bvh\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_curve_svg\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_ply\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_stl\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_uv_layout\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_3ds\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_fbx\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_obj\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_x3d\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\importlib\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\pyexpat.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\select.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\unicodedata.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\winsound.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\xxlimited.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_bz2.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ctypes.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ctypes_test.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_decimal.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_elementtree.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_hashlib.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_msi.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_multiprocessing.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_socket.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_sqlite3.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ssl.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_testbuffer.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_testcapi.pyd
Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\email\architecture.rst
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_print3d_utils\readme.rst
Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_print3d_utils\todo.rst
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\3d-outline.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\3dTruchet.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\add-bevel.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\addborder.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\advancedtonemapping.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\AK-LABSharpen.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-arrow.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-bar.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-bullet.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-button.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-neon-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\basic1-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\basic2-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\config\scripts\benchmark.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-button.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-arrow.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-bullet.scm
Compr
7z: essing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-button.sc
7z: m
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-heading.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-hrule.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\blend-anim.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\blended-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\bovinated-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\burn-in-anim.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\camo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\carve-it.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\carved-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chalk.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chip-away.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chrome-it.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chrome-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\circuit.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\clothify.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\coffee.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\comic-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\coolmetal-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\copy-visible.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\crystal-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\difference-clouds.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\distress-selection.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\drop-shadow.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\erase-rows.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\flatland.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\font-map.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\frosty-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\fuzzyborder.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gimp-online.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\glossy.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\glowing-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gradient-bevel-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gradient-example.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\grid-system.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-from-selection.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-new-percent.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-new.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-remove-all.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\i26-gunya2.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\land.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\lava.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\line-nova.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\mkbrush.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\neon-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\news-text.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\old-photo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\palette-export.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\paste-as-brush.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\paste-as-pattern.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\patchsynth.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\perspective-shadow.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\predator.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\pupi-button.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\rendermap.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\reverse-layers.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\ripply-anim.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\round-corners.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\roys-max-local-contrast_0.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\save_and_export_1.2.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-set-cmap.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-util.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-brush.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-image.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-pattern.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\selection-round.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\shadow-highlight.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\slide.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\sota-chrome-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\speed-text.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\spinning-globe.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19
Handbrake:  fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: tas
Handbrake: k 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 
Handbrake: fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 f
Handbrake: ps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h
Handbrake: 02m20s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 
Handbrake: 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, 
Handbrake: avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m
Handbrake: 23s)
Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 44/49

Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 
Handbrake: 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 45/49

Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5
Handbrake: .05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Handbrake:

Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
Handbrake:  5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 46/49

7z: \gimp\2.0\scripts\spyrogimp.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\starscape-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\swirltile.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\swirly-pattern.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\t-o-p-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\text-circle.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\textured-logo.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\tileblur.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\title-header.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\truchet.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\unsharp-mask.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\waves-anim.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\weave.scm
Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\xach-effect.scm
Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\room.scn
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_cid_to_rle.spi1d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\dci_xyz.spi1d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\lg10.spi1d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rec709.spi1d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\srgb.spi1d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\vd16.spi1d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_dcdm.spi3d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_p3dci.spi3d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_rec709.spi3d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_sRGB.spi3d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\spi_ocio_srgb_test.spi3d
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\aces_to_xyz.spimtx
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_adx10_to_cdd.spimtx
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_cdd_to_cid.spimtx
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_exp_to_aces.spimtx
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rec709_to_aces.spimtx
Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\srgb_to_xyz.spimtx
Compressing  Video\DVD\padding.tmp

ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!

Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 47/49

Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 48/49
Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.91M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 49/49


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I just had this error in RealBench: "ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!". What's the reason for that? Is my memory not working properly?


I got this error before when I started RealBench too quickly right after bootup. Waited a little bit for OS to settle down and it worked. Guessing its start up apps or OS related.


----------



## abso

So I have a r7 1700 and my Corsair Vengeance 3000 (used to run at 3200 just fine in my old system) here. All I need now is a Mainboard. I saw a few tests that showd that x370 Boards pretty much do not have any benefits unless you need SLI and lots of SATA / USB connectors. So I'm pretty much convinced B350 Board is enough for me. I Plan to OC the CPU to 3.8-4.0 Ghz if possible. All B350 Boards have have all the features I need so I was wondering which one I should get? Asus seems to have glued Backplates which make problems with some coolers. I was thinking to get the Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. Are there any known issues with this board? Dual Bios might be usefull, guess there will be a lot of updates still. My Ram is not in the support list of this Board but I saw youtube reviews run this RAM + Board with 2933Mhz.

Which B350 Board would you pick and why?

Also I read somewhere only asrock boards support Energy saving functions and P-States while Overclocking. Is this true?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Blender does not like msi afterburner fyi


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I got this error before when I started RealBench too quickly right after bootup. Waited a little bit for OS to settle down and it worked. Guessing its start up apps or OS related.


My system was already running for a couple of hours, so that can't be it.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I just had this error in RealBench: "ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!". What's the reason for that? Is my memory not working properly?


if its a graphics test it could also be the gpu does not have the ram required to run it.
i got that with superposition bench, it needs 3.3gb of ram for the proper test but mine has 3gb


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> if its a graphics test it could also be the gpu does not have the ram required to run it.
> i got that with superposition bench, it needs 3.3gb of ram for the proper test but mine has 3gb


I don't know what was running at that moment. My R9 390 has 8 GB tho, so that should be enough. And I have 16GB system memory, so that should be enough as well (I selected 16GB at the start)


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> So I have a r7 1700 and my Corsair Vengeance 3000 (used to run at 3200 just fine in my old system) here. All I need now is a Mainboard. I saw a few tests that showd that x370 Boards pretty much do not have any benefits unless you need SLI and lots of SATA / USB connectors. So I'm pretty much convinced B350 Board is enough for me. I Plan to OC the CPU to 3.8-4.0 Ghz if possible. All B350 Boards have have all the features I need so I was wondering which one I should get? Asus seems to have glued Backplates which make problems with some coolers. I was thinking to get the Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. Are there any known issues with this board? Dual Bios might be usefull, guess there will be a lot of updates still. My Ram is not in the support list of this Board but I saw youtube reviews run this RAM + Board with 2933Mhz.
> 
> Which B350 Board would you pick and why?
> 
> Also I read somewhere only asrock boards support Energy saving functions and P-States while Overclocking. Is this true?


Fan headers, count them. I'm not kidding. Vendors are splitting the pcie lanes in different ways. Check manuals before you buy. or 'just enough' runs into annoying lanes shared where you didn't expect.

Dual bios is nifty , . Biostar also has dual bios and along with asrock also uses pstate overclocking . Other vendors allow some pstate use while overclocking but mileage varies.

Some of the b350's with rather decent sound. I'm sure if you pay attention you'll wind up with a satisfactory blend of features and most of us expect memory to run at rated speeds once amd's final round of memory related agesa updates are finished. Certainly plenty of kits managine 2933 though a few have proven obstinate tests of overclocking skill.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I don't know what was running at that moment. My R9 390 has 8 GB tho, so that should be enough. And I have 16GB system memory, so that should be enough as well (I selected 16GB at the start)


It could have crashed the GPU driver. Happens quite a lot.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> I just had this error in RealBench: "ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!". What's the reason for that? Is my memory not working properly?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> 7z: ts\addons\io_anim_bvh\__init__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_shape_mdd\__init__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\add_mesh_BoltFactory\__init__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__main__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\unittest\__main__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\__main__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__phello__.foo.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Apache_2.0.txt
> Compressing  doc\luxmark\AUTHORS.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\AUTHORS.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Blender.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Boost.txt
> Compressing  doc\luxmark\COPYING.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\COPYING.txt
> Compressing  doc\GIMP\COPYING.txt
> Compressing  doc\blender\copyright.txt
> Compressing  doc\blender\GPL-license.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\GPL.txt
> Compressing  doc\7z\History.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\ILM.txt
> Compressing  doc\7z\License.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\NEWS.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\NVidia.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\OSL.txt
> Compressing  doc\blender\Python-license.txt
> Compressing  doc\7z\readme.txt
> Compressing  doc\luxmark\README.txt
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\readme.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\readme.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\README.txt
> Compressing  results.txt
> Compressing  doc\cpuz\rog_cpuz_eula.txt
> Compressing  doc\cpuz\rog_cpuz_readme.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Sobol.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\THANKS.txt
> Compressing  cpuz\cpuz.ini
> Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat.3420
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\colorworks_filmlg_to_p3.3dl
> Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat.7480
> Compressing  blender\bmps.blend
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_fracture\data.blend
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\render.cfg
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\kernel\kernel.cl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\ctypes\macholib\README.ctypes
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\kernel\kernel.cu
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_20.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_21.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_30.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_35.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_pdb\atom_info.dat
> Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\plug-in-compat.init
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-compat.init
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu.init
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\config.ocio
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\empty_shader.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\noise.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\ramp_closure.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\temperature_to_rgb.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\wavelength_to_rgb.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\westin_closure.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\wireframe.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_add_closure.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_ambient_occlusion.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_attribute.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_background.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_brick_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_brightness.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_bump.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_camera.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_checker_texture.oso
> Compressing  bl
> 7z: ender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_combine_rgb.oso
> Compressin
> 7z: g  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_color.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_float.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_int.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_normal.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_point.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_string.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_vector.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_diffuse_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_emission.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_environment_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_fresnel.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_gamma.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_geometry.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_glass_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_glossy_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_gradient_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_hair_info.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_holdout.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_hsv.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_image_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_invert.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_layer_weight.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_light_falloff.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_light_path.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_magic_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mapping.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_math.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mix.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mix_closure.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_musgrave_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_noise_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_normal.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_normal_map.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_object_info.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_displacement.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_surface.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_volume.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_particle_info.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_refraction_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_rgb_curves.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_rgb_ramp.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_separate_rgb.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_set_normal.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_sky_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_subsurface_scattering.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_tangent.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_texture_coordinate.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_toon_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_translucent_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_transparent_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_value.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_vector_curves.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader
> 7z: \node_vector_math.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scri
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps
> Handbrake: , avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
> 7z: pts\addons\cycles\shader\node_velvet_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_voronoi_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_ward_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wavelength.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wave_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wireframe.oso
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Blackboard.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\chair_metal.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Chair_wood.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Cloth.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover1.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover3.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover3_001.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover4.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover5.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig1.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig2.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig3.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Floor.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\GREENWALL.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\karametal.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\light.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Material.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Material_001.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Other_Wall.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\paper.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\pin.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Rocks.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\sobas.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\storia.ply
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\scripts\nt\Activate.ps1
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\scripts\nt\Deactivate.ps1
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\abc.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__pycache__\abc.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\addon_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\add_mesh_torus.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\aliases.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\anim.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\bisect.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\bpy_restrict_state.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\bpy_types.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\clip.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\codecs.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\console.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\copyreg.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\cp1252.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\cp437.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\engine.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\freestyle.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\functools.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\genericpath.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\heapq.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\image.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\imp.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\io.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\io_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\__pycache__\keyingsets_builtins.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\keyingsets_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\keyword.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\latin_1.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\linecache.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\locale.cpython-33.pyc
> Comp
> Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> 7z: ressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\importlib\__pycache__\machinery.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\mbcs.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\mesh.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\node.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\__pycache__\nodeitems_builtins.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\nodeitems_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\ntpath.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_align.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_quick_effects.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_randomize_transform.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\object_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\ops.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\os.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\path.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\presets.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\presets.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\properties.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_animviz.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_constraint.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_armature.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_bone.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_camera.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_curve.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_empty.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_lamp.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_lattice.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_mesh.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_metaball.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_modifier.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_speaker.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_freestyle.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_game.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_mask_common.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_material.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_object.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_paint_common.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_particle.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_cloth.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_common.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_dynamicpaint.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_field.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_fluid.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_rigidbody.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\pro
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 43/49
> 
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps
> Handbrake: , ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5
> 7z: perties_physics_rigidbody_constraint.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_smoke.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_softbody.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_render.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_render_layer.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_scene.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_texture.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_world.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\re.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\reprlib.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\rigidbody.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\rna_prop_ui.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\screen_play_rendered_anim.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\sequencer.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\site.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_clip.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_console.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_dopesheet.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_filebrowser.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_graph.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_image.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_info.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_logic.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_nla.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_node.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_outliner.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_properties.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_sequencer.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_text.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_time.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_userpref.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_view3d.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_view3d_toolbar.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_compile.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_constants.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_parse.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\stat.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sysconfig.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\token.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\tokenize.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\ui.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\utf_8.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_follow_active.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_lightmap.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_smart_project.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\vertexpaint_dirt.cpython-3
> Handbrake: .19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> 7z: 3.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startu
> 7z: p\bl_operators\__pycache__\view3d.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\warnings.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\weakref.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\wm.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\_weakrefset.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_anim_bvh\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_curve_svg\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_ply\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_stl\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_uv_layout\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_3ds\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_fbx\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_obj\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_x3d\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\importlib\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\pyexpat.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\select.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\unicodedata.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\winsound.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\xxlimited.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_bz2.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ctypes.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ctypes_test.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_decimal.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_elementtree.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_hashlib.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_msi.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_multiprocessing.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_socket.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_sqlite3.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ssl.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_testbuffer.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_testcapi.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\email\architecture.rst
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_print3d_utils\readme.rst
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_print3d_utils\todo.rst
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\3d-outline.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\3dTruchet.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\add-bevel.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\addborder.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\advancedtonemapping.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\AK-LABSharpen.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-arrow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-bar.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-bullet.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-button.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-neon-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\basic1-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\basic2-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\config\scripts\benchmark.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-button.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-arrow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-bullet.scm
> Compr
> 7z: essing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-button.sc
> 7z: m
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-heading.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-hrule.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\blend-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\blended-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\bovinated-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\burn-in-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\camo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\carve-it.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\carved-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chalk.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chip-away.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chrome-it.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chrome-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\circuit.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\clothify.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\coffee.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\comic-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\coolmetal-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\copy-visible.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\crystal-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\difference-clouds.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\distress-selection.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\drop-shadow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\erase-rows.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\flatland.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\font-map.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\frosty-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\fuzzyborder.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gimp-online.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\glossy.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\glowing-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gradient-bevel-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gradient-example.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\grid-system.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-from-selection.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-new-percent.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-new.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-remove-all.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\i26-gunya2.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\land.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\lava.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\line-nova.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\mkbrush.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\neon-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\news-text.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\old-photo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\palette-export.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\paste-as-brush.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\paste-as-pattern.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\patchsynth.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\perspective-shadow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\predator.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\pupi-button.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\rendermap.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\reverse-layers.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\ripply-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\round-corners.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\roys-max-local-contrast_0.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\save_and_export_1.2.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-set-cmap.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-util.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-brush.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-image.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-pattern.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\selection-round.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\shadow-highlight.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\slide.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\sota-chrome-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\speed-text.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\spinning-globe.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
> Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19
> Handbrake:  fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: tas
> Handbrake: k 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19
> Handbrake: fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 f
> Handbrake: ps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
> Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h
> Handbrake: 02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
> Handbrake: 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps,
> Handbrake: avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m
> Handbrake: 23s)
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 44/49
> 
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
> Handbrake: 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 45/49
> 
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5
> Handbrake: .05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
> Handbrake:  5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 46/49
> 
> 7z: \gimp\2.0\scripts\spyrogimp.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\starscape-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\swirltile.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\swirly-pattern.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\t-o-p-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\text-circle.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\textured-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\tileblur.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\title-header.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\truchet.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\unsharp-mask.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\waves-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\weave.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\xach-effect.scm
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\room.scn
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_cid_to_rle.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\dci_xyz.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\lg10.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rec709.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\srgb.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\vd16.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_dcdm.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_p3dci.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_rec709.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_sRGB.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\spi_ocio_srgb_test.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\aces_to_xyz.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_adx10_to_cdd.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_cdd_to_cid.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_exp_to_aces.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rec709_to_aces.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\srgb_to_xyz.spimtx
> Compressing  Video\DVD\padding.tmp
> 
> ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!
> 
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 47/49
> 
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 48/49
> Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.91M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 49/49


Do you have a page file enabled on you PC?

I seem to remember seeing that error before and it was due to a lack of, or too small a page file. It shouldn't need much, 2944Gb is probably enough.


----------



## glnn_23

Had my Ryzen 7 1700 a couple of days now and seems pretty good value. Only done a few CB15 runs so far and will run some RB next. MB is an Asus CH6.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> I am using Conductonaut and I am impressed with it. It's such a PITA to work with since so much comes out of the syringe, but so long as you don't make a mess, it's pretty easy to spread with *the swab*.
> 
> And it's even better than Kryonaut.


Swab as in cotton swab?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillendreher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this error in RealBench: "ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!". What's the reason for that? Is my memory not working properly?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> 7z: ts\addons\io_anim_bvh\__init__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_shape_mdd\__init__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\add_mesh_BoltFactory\__init__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__main__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\unittest\__main__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\__main__.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__phello__.foo.py
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Apache_2.0.txt
> Compressing  doc\luxmark\AUTHORS.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\AUTHORS.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Blender.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Boost.txt
> Compressing  doc\luxmark\COPYING.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\COPYING.txt
> Compressing  doc\GIMP\COPYING.txt
> Compressing  doc\blender\copyright.txt
> Compressing  doc\blender\GPL-license.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\GPL.txt
> Compressing  doc\7z\History.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\ILM.txt
> Compressing  doc\7z\License.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\NEWS.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\NVidia.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\OSL.txt
> Compressing  doc\blender\Python-license.txt
> Compressing  doc\7z\readme.txt
> Compressing  doc\luxmark\README.txt
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\readme.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\readme.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\README.txt
> Compressing  results.txt
> Compressing  doc\cpuz\rog_cpuz_eula.txt
> Compressing  doc\cpuz\rog_cpuz_readme.txt
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\license\Sobol.txt
> Compressing  doc\vlc\THANKS.txt
> Compressing  cpuz\cpuz.ini
> Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat.3420
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\colorworks_filmlg_to_p3.3dl
> Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat.7480
> Compressing  blender\bmps.blend
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_fracture\data.blend
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\render.cfg
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\kernel\kernel.cl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\ctypes\macholib\README.ctypes
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\kernel\kernel.cu
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_20.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_21.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_30.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\lib\kernel_sm_35.cubin
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_pdb\atom_info.dat
> Compressing  Multitask\vlc\plugins\plugins.dat
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\plug-in-compat.init
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-compat.init
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu.init
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\config.ocio
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\empty_shader.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\noise.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\ramp_closure.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\temperature_to_rgb.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\wavelength_to_rgb.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\westin_closure.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\templates_osl\wireframe.osl
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_add_closure.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_ambient_occlusion.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_attribute.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_background.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_brick_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_brightness.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_bump.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_camera.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_checker_texture.oso
> Compressing  bl
> 7z: ender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_combine_rgb.oso
> Compressin
> 7z: g  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_color.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_float.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_int.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_normal.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_point.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_string.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_convert_from_vector.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_diffuse_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_emission.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_environment_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_fresnel.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_gamma.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_geometry.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_glass_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_glossy_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_gradient_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_hair_info.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_holdout.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_hsv.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_image_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_invert.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_layer_weight.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_light_falloff.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_light_path.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_magic_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mapping.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_math.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mix.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_mix_closure.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_musgrave_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_noise_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_normal.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_normal_map.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_object_info.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_displacement.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_surface.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_output_volume.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_particle_info.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_refraction_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_rgb_curves.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_rgb_ramp.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_separate_rgb.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_set_normal.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_sky_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_subsurface_scattering.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_tangent.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_texture_coordinate.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_toon_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_translucent_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_transparent_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_value.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_vector_curves.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader
> 7z: \node_vector_math.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scri
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps
> Handbrake: , avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
> 7z: pts\addons\cycles\shader\node_velvet_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_voronoi_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_ward_bsdf.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wavelength.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wave_texture.oso
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\shader\node_wireframe.oso
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Blackboard.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\chair_metal.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Chair_wood.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Cloth.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover1.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover3.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover3_001.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover4.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\cover5.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig1.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig2.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\fig3.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Floor.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\GREENWALL.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\karametal.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\light.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Material.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Material_001.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Other_Wall.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\paper.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\pin.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\Rocks.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\sobas.ply
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\storia.ply
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\scripts\nt\Activate.ps1
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\venv\scripts\nt\Deactivate.ps1
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\abc.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__pycache__\abc.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\addon_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\add_mesh_torus.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\aliases.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\anim.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\bisect.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\bpy_restrict_state.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\bpy_types.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\clip.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\codecs.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\console.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\copyreg.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\cp1252.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\cp437.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\engine.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\freestyle.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\functools.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\genericpath.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\heapq.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\image.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\imp.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\io.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\io_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\__pycache__\keyingsets_builtins.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\keyingsets_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\keyword.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\latin_1.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\linecache.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\locale.cpython-33.pyc
> Comp
> Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> 7z: ressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\importlib\__pycache__\machinery.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\mbcs.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\mesh.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\node.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\__pycache__\nodeitems_builtins.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\nodeitems_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\ntpath.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_align.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_quick_effects.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\object_randomize_transform.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\object_utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\ops.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\os.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\path.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\presets.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\presets.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\properties.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_animviz.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_constraint.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_armature.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_bone.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_camera.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_curve.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_empty.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_lamp.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_lattice.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_mesh.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_metaball.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_modifier.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_data_speaker.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_freestyle.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_game.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_mask_common.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_material.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_object.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_paint_common.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_particle.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_cloth.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_common.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_dynamicpaint.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_field.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_fluid.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_rigidbody.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\pro
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 43/49
> 
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps
> Handbrake: , ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5
> 7z: perties_physics_rigidbody_constraint.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_smoke.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_physics_softbody.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_render.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_render_layer.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_scene.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_texture.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\properties_world.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\re.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\reprlib.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\rigidbody.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\__pycache__\rna_prop_ui.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\screen_play_rendered_anim.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\sequencer.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\site.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_clip.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_console.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_dopesheet.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_filebrowser.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_graph.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_image.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_info.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_logic.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_nla.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_node.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_outliner.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_properties.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_sequencer.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_text.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_time.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_userpref.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_view3d.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\space_view3d_toolbar.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_compile.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_constants.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sre_parse.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\stat.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\sysconfig.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\token.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\tokenize.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\ui.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\utf_8.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\utils.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_follow_active.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_lightmap.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\uvcalc_smart_project.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\vertexpaint_dirt.cpython-3
> Handbrake: .19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> 7z: 3.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startu
> 7z: p\bl_operators\__pycache__\view3d.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\warnings.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\weakref.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\wm.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\__pycache__\_weakrefset.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\encodings\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\collections\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_operators\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\modules\bpy_extras\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\startup\bl_ui\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\cycles\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_anim_bvh\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_curve_svg\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_ply\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_stl\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_mesh_uv_layout\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_3ds\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_fbx\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_obj\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\io_scene_x3d\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\importlib\__pycache__\__init__.cpython-33.pyc
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\pyexpat.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\select.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\unicodedata.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\winsound.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\xxlimited.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_bz2.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ctypes.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ctypes_test.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_decimal.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_elementtree.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_hashlib.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_msi.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_multiprocessing.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_socket.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_sqlite3.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_ssl.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_testbuffer.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\_testcapi.pyd
> Compressing  blender\2.68\python\lib\email\architecture.rst
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_print3d_utils\readme.rst
> Compressing  blender\2.68\scripts\addons\object_print3d_utils\todo.rst
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\3d-outline.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\3dTruchet.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\add-bevel.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\addborder.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\advancedtonemapping.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\AK-LABSharpen.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-arrow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-bar.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-bullet.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-button.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-glow-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\alien-neon-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\basic1-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\basic2-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\config\scripts\benchmark.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-button.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-arrow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-bullet.scm
> Compr
> 7z: essing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-button.sc
> 7z: m
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-heading.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\beveled-pattern-hrule.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\blend-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\blended-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\bovinated-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\burn-in-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\camo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\carve-it.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\carved-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chalk.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chip-away.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chrome-it.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\chrome-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\circuit.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\clothify.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\coffee.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\comic-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\coolmetal-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\copy-visible.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\crystal-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\difference-clouds.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\distress-selection.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\drop-shadow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\erase-rows.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\flatland.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\font-map.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\frosty-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\fuzzyborder.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gimp-online.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\glossy.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\glowing-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gradient-bevel-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\gradient-example.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\grid-system.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-from-selection.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-new-percent.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-new.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\guides-remove-all.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\i26-gunya2.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\land.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\lava.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\line-nova.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\mkbrush.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\neon-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\news-text.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\old-photo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\palette-export.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\paste-as-brush.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\paste-as-pattern.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\patchsynth.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\perspective-shadow.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\predator.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\pupi-button.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\rendermap.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\reverse-layers.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\ripply-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\round-corners.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\roys-max-local-contrast_0.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\save_and_export_1.2.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-set-cmap.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\script-fu-util.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-brush.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-image.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\select-to-pattern.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\selection-round.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\shadow-highlight.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\slide.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\sota-chrome-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\speed-text.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\spinning-globe.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
> Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19
> Handbrake:  fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: tas
> Handbrake: k 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19
> Handbrake: fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 f
> Handbrake: ps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.
> Handbrake: 19 fps, ETA 00h02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.56 % (0.29 fps, avg 5.19 fps, ETA 00h
> Handbrake: 02m20s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
> Handbrake: 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps,
> Handbrake: avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m
> Handbrake: 23s)
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 44/49
> 
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
> Handbrake: 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 45/49
> 
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5
> Handbrake: .05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg 5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Handbrake:
> 
> Handbrake: Encoding: task 1 of 1, 72.60 % (0.22 fps, avg
> Handbrake:  5.05 fps, ETA 00h02m23s)
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 46/49
> 
> 7z: \gimp\2.0\scripts\spyrogimp.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\starscape-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\swirltile.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\swirly-pattern.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\t-o-p-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\text-circle.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\textured-logo.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\tileblur.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\title-header.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\truchet.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\unsharp-mask.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\waves-anim.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\weave.scm
> Compressing  GIMP\share\gimp\2.0\scripts\xach-effect.scm
> Compressing  luxmark\scenes\room\room.scn
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_cid_to_rle.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\dci_xyz.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\lg10.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rec709.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\srgb.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\vd16.spi1d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_dcdm.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_p3dci.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_rec709.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rrt_ut33_sRGB.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\spi_ocio_srgb_test.spi3d
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\aces_to_xyz.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_adx10_to_cdd.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_cdd_to_cid.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\adx_exp_to_aces.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\rec709_to_aces.spimtx
> Compressing  blender\2.68\datafiles\colormanagement\luts\srgb_to_xyz.spimtx
> Compressing  Video\DVD\padding.tmp
> 
> ERROR: Can't allocate required memory!
> 
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 47/49
> 
> Blender:Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.97M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 48/49
> Fra:1 Mem:54.14M (1.19M, Peak 430.34M) | Mem:197.91M, Peak:198.07M | SolidMaterialScene, 1 RenderLayer | Path Tracing Tile 49/49


Dude help us out by using spoiler next time


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*


Yes, some versions of TG TIMs come with a black cotton swab, others with a spatula or applicator nozzle.


----------



## Decoman

I've seen people use the *MemTest software* by hcidesign so I tried it out. Heh, turns out I got errors on my non Ryzen computer and it had me puzzled. I was even more surprised to see that I had apparently overclocked my 32GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL8 ram some years back, to something like 2133MHz and cl10 (I had forgotten about this). I have set clock speed back to 1600MHz and CL8, and I haven't seen any errors with MemTest yet.









Also, my 2x8GB G.Skill Flare X 3200MHz, CL14 sticks have finally been shipped, me having waited well over a month for this to happen. With any luck the sticks will be at the post office later today.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well my PC was going all good till about an hour ago when it crashed, restarted, wouldn't detect the M.2 and now the GPU wont work... fun.

Already tested with another GPU and the PCI-e slot is fine, tested the 290 in another PC and it works but it wont work in my Ryzen system now, tried a BIOS reset and still nothing so as of right now I'm stuck on my tablet







.

It did lock up while I was trying to make a Windows USB then the GPU drivers crashed, not sure if that's what caused all this.

Right now I can't think of anyway to fix this and I cant think of exactly why it's being stupid







.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Well my PC was going all good till about an hour ago when it crashed, restarted, wouldn't detect the M.2 and now the GPU wont work... fun.
> 
> Already tested with another GPU and the PCI-e slot is fine, tested the 290 in another PC and it works but it wont work in my Ryzen system now, tried a BIOS reset and still nothing so as of right now I'm stuck on my tablet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It did lock up while I was trying to make a Windows USB then the GPU drivers crashed, not sure if that's what caused all this.
> 
> Right now I can't think of anyway to fix this and I cant think of exactly why it's being stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not sure if it will work but have you tried uninstalling your GPU drivers and reinstalling it?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Not sure if it will work but have you tried uninstalling your GPU drivers and reinstalling it?


That wont work, its bugging out before I even get to the BIOS screen, motherboard LED is showing "VGA".

May be my power supply, tested it in my old system which I'm currently building for a friend and it worked first time and the 750 Ti from that system worked fine in mine.


----------



## spyshagg

My 1700 and ASUS PRIME B350 PLUS is bluescreening with 2 x sticks of 8GB CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 ddr4 3000.

Memtest does not accuse any errors even with the two sticks inserted, but windows still BSODS every 10 minutes. But everything works well when only one stick is inserted. Tried both alone and they work well.

Tested the latest bios, and dropping the speed to 2133. Same BSODS when in dual-channel.

Dont have material to test if the problem is the Ram, the board or the CPU.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I've seen people use the *MemTest software* by hcidesign so I tried it out. Heh, turns out I got errors on my non Ryzen computer and it had me puzzled. I was even more surprised to see that I had apparently overclocked my 32GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL8 ram some years back, to something like 2133MHz and cl10 (I had forgotten about this). I have set clock speed back to 1600MHz and CL8, and I haven't seen any errors with MemTest yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my 2x8GB G.Skill Flare X 3200MHz, CL14 sticks have finally been shipped, me having waited well over a month for this to happen. With any luck the sticks will be at the post office later today.


Forget all the rest, HCI memtest is the truth


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Up until we can use LinuxMint -- hence GSAT, HCI is the go to app for RAM stability.


----------



## HubbleTrouble

I have found a curious stability issue that I would be interested to see if others can replicate.

When testing stability I can get my system to pass several hours of IBT/prime95/OCCT/RB. Happy that I have a stable OC I then run a few benchmarks. Everything is fine until I run PCMark 8 where it freezes every time. If run at stock it passes every time. Experimenting further I find that at certain vcore levels it fails, or at a lower vcore without LLC.

For example: 3825Mhz at 1.38750V passes PCMark8, 3825Mhz at 1.4V fails. All stability tests pass at both vcore levels.

To replicate use PCMark 8 basic edition, "run conventional" - the test will freeze the system when running one of the three passes in the home / photo editing section - changing bright/contrast levels on the foliage. https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/pcmark8

Now you might think this is just an aberration for a single R1700, but unhappy with the silicon lottery I did spin the wheel twice. My second R1700 can clock higher while avoiding this issue, but it still does suffer (3.7Ghz safe on original, 3.825Ghz on current). System is Taichi x370, 32GB HyperX 2400/C15 OC to 2666/C16 (Issue occurs with and without mem OC). Tdie doesn't exceed 65C.

It seems that conventional stress testing may be OK for testing the system under load, but perhaps this doesn't fully exercise other aspects that can fail when OCing - perhaps such as rapid dynamic clock/vcore changes that this particular test triggers?


----------



## Decoman

Hm, I wonder if bit flipping (rowhammer) would be detectable with a ram test like HCI MemTest, and also, that if being attacked with a bitflipping attack, one can't heh successfully test ones ram. :| Because, as I imagine, one would keep seeing errors. Probably not a major concern, though, the more people being attacked this way, the harder it would be to test their ram the way I see it.

Edit: I guess if I am onto something here, then testing ram while not being connected to the internet might help for such a concern.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I've had that same thing when using stress tests, it can pass 48h prime runs but start a game and it'll crash.

I gave up on stress tests years ago and go by feel now, can normally tell by mouse movements and little lag and hangs in programs and moving windows around when it'll crash.

That's just me though, I hate sitting around waiting for tests, got better things to do







.


----------



## ibeat117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I've had that same thing when using stress tests, it can pass 48h prime runs but start a game and it'll crash.
> 
> I gave up on stress tests years ago and go by feel now, can normally tell by mouse movements and little lag and hangs in programs and moving windows around when it'll crash.
> 
> That's just me though, I hate sitting around waiting for tests, got better things to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Happens to me too, right i´m using Bclk OC and can´t use my Fury X on PCIe 2.0, i´ve downgraded to PCIe 1.1, with everything else stable


----------



## HubbleTrouble

Right, PCMark 8 based testing may have benefits in this regard though - it could be a straightforward and reliable way (if my experience is anything to go by) to test if a system suffers from this specific stability issue.

What I really would love to see is if anyone else can reproduce this issue - right now we have a sample of just two CPUs on one specific mobo/mem combo.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Well my PC was going all good till about an hour ago when it crashed, restarted, wouldn't detect the M.2 and now the GPU wont work... fun.
> 
> Already tested with another GPU and the PCI-e slot is fine, tested the 290 in another PC and it works but it wont work in my Ryzen system now, tried a BIOS reset and still nothing so as of right now I'm stuck on my tablet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It did lock up while I was trying to make a Windows USB then the GPU drivers crashed, not sure if that's what caused all this.
> 
> Right now I can't think of anyway to fix this and I cant think of exactly why it's being stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you using a riser cable or extensions of any kind?


----------



## MrPerforations

i have issues with my radeon cards at the moment, they keep un-crossfiring upon boot up and I have to reengage it. also as I noted yesterday, played left for dead 2 and on exit I got a black screen and had to reboot to get the picture back.
so that might be a bad driver problem Aussie?
got new driver a few days ago but havent changed to that yet.
I could run stable tests and then try cinebench r15 open gl test and it crashes.that used to happen on my fx rig.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibeat117*
> 
> Happens to me too, right i´m using Bclk OC and can´t use my Fury X on PCIe 2.0, i´ve downgraded to PCIe 1.1, with everything else stable


have you set pci-e to auto and tested the pci-e port does not work with gpu-z pci-e test please?
I did a test and the pci-e port is active and changes pci-e types, its idles at pci-e 1.1 and works fullscreen at pci-e 3, would like to know that the bus is a problem for sure?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HubbleTrouble*
> 
> I have found a curious stability issue that I would be interested to see if others can replicate.
> 
> When testing stability I can get my system to pass several hours of IBT/prime95/OCCT/RB. Happy that I have a stable OC I then run a few benchmarks. Everything is fine until I run PCMark 8 where it freezes every time. If run at stock it passes every time. Experimenting further I find that at certain vcore levels it fails, or at a lower vcore without LLC.
> 
> For example: 3825Mhz at 1.38750V passes PCMark8, 3825Mhz at 1.4V fails. All stability tests pass at both vcore levels.
> 
> To replicate use PCMark 8 basic edition, "run conventional" - the test will freeze the system when running one of the three passes in the home / photo editing section - changing bright/contrast levels on the foliage. https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/pcmark8
> 
> Now you might think this is just an aberration for a single R1700, but unhappy with the silicon lottery I did spin the wheel twice. My second R1700 can clock higher while avoiding this issue, but it still does suffer (3.7Ghz safe on original, 3.825Ghz on current). System is Taichi x370, 32GB HyperX 2400/C15 OC to 2666/C16 (Issue occurs with and without mem OC). Tdie doesn't exceed 65C.
> 
> It seems that conventional stress testing may be OK for testing the system under load, but perhaps this doesn't fully exercise other aspects that can fail when OCing - perhaps such as rapid dynamic clock/vcore changes that this particular test triggers?


Are you using LLC by chance? Perhaps there is a issue as the CPU is unloading and isn't getting enough voltage?


----------



## HubbleTrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Are you using LLC by chance? Perhaps there is a issue as the CPU is unloading and isn't getting enough voltage?


Nope, as per original post I can get this to occur at a lower voltage using LLC, or simply at a higher voltage without LLC.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Up until we can use LinuxMint -- hence GSAT, HCI is the go to app for RAM stability.


GSAT??


----------



## SaccoSVD

There you go, seems like CPUZ vcore meter is broken.


----------



## chew*

Ok I have done extensive testing today at real world "stable" speeds for sub 0.

Ran 2 hours prime 95 like this. Memory is clocked low due to IMC cold bug.

After extensive testing any one with thoughts of a chilled water setup or dreams of running on phase change I would highly suggest you rethink those plans.



The loss of performance due to the required memory speeds in order to run cold negate the gains from cpu speed.

Put simply maximize your performance on air by tuning memory and worry less about cpu speed.


----------



## LuciferX

Hi! I have this kit, do you think its going to work OK on Ryzen? I have an ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming and a Ryzen 1700 non X coming soon.





Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm running a 64GB kit 4x16GB LED with the exact same timings. Currently at 2666MHz


----------



## nrpeyton

more cinebench,
argh


----------



## chew*

Quick comparable sensitive to memory and clock..

Can always use wprime but no baseline not effected by memory...false data.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Hi! I have this kit, do you think its going to work OK on Ryzen? I have an ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming and a Ryzen 1700 non X coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I have those. The 3200 lpx ones. I can run perfect at 2665mhz timing 16 18 18 36. Up to your board though. New update for compatibility with vendors like hynix coming soon in may. Not sure exactly when but hoping I'll hit 3200 then.


----------



## muffins

could you guys be so kind and help explain how XFR works? i'm sorta confused about it. from what i know only two cores can boost. is there any preference to the core? like how intel does boosting on broadwell-e, where it only boosts the strongest core? i know its only post to do short "bursting" but how short is, short? like lets say i'm running a game that is only using a single core, will that core always run at 4.1ghz, which is what my 1800x is boosting to, or will it only run at 4.1ghz when loading it up, but then switch to 3.7ghz, which is what appears what my 1800x is running at 24/7 regardless of load.

when the core boosts to 4.1ghz and my vcore spikes to 1.5v's, is all the cores receiving 1.5v's, or is it like intels turbo boost 3.0 where only the boosting core is receiving 1.5v's while the other cores are receiving less?

oh, i also noticed much less _*average*_ vcore when i'm doing a workload where all the cores are being stressed, moderately, than i do when only one or two cores are being stressed. like browsing the web with firefox, and firefox alone, i've seen averaging around 1.38-1.4v's, playing a game like skyrim, i'll get around 1.34-1.36v's, and battlefield 1 1.29v-1.32v's.

also how does ryzen balance profile work? i ask because CPU SVI2 voltage never matches my motherboard CPU vcore. even average. which is also why i ask about boosting core only receiving the 1.5vs and not the others.


----------



## Spectre-

Guys need advice my gaming5 decided not to boot up today and i am pretty sure it was bricked ao i have returned it. I have the option of buying a taichi ($280)or a crosshair vi($320)

Which one ahould i go for?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys need advice my gaming5 decided not to boot up today and i am pretty sure it was bricked ao i have returned it. I have the option of buying a taichi ($280)or a crosshair vi($320)
> 
> Which one ahould i go for?


Crosshair's bios has had more attention, no surprise there. Features and price..... I'd probably pick Taichi


----------



## gordesky1

Guys is avx a good stress tester for ryzen? I know for the fx it was.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys is avx a good stress tester for ryzen? I know for the fx it was.


Yes. +0.025V at least from Prime95 29.10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Encoded 1080p 60fps uncompressed 44GB file while I still gamed....My old i7 would have crapped the bed. lol


----------



## Decoman

Does anybody know if I can use the Conductonaut TIM product (liquid metal) on the heatspreader of a Ryzen cpu? The website for this products says that one must not use this with aluminum heatsinks. It sort of looks to me that the Ryzen heatspreader might perhaps be be made of aluminium, though maybe I am wrong and that the heatspreader it is made of something else, like steel.

Edit: Hmm, I now vaguely remember the time I lapped my Q6600 cpu, and I think it was copper, with some kind of silvery alloy on the outer side.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys need advice my gaming5 decided not to boot up today and i am pretty sure it was bricked ao i have returned it. I have the option of buying a taichi ($280)or a crosshair vi($320)
> 
> Which one ahould i go for?


Same here.

My Gaming 5 died and picked the Taichi.

I would go with the Taichi, it has by far the best vrms and its behaving like a beast so far.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Encoded 1080p 60fps uncompressed 44GB file while I still gamed....My old i7 would have crapped the bed. lol


Nice!

What i7 did you have?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> My Gaming 5 died and picked the Taichi.
> 
> I would go with the Taichi, it has by far the best vrms and its behaving like a beast so far.


It has but as RYZEN doesn't need that much power its waay overkill even on LN2.

I wait until Asus comes with an Sabertooth version because i don't like either one of the new AM4 boards. I also wait until most issues like memory compatibility issues are solved.

The other draw back is the fun of overclocking but on the other hand its more fair as most people get the same overclock... That being said, it would be more fun if we could have a little more head room.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> My Gaming 5 died and picked the Taichi.
> 
> I would go with the Taichi, it has by far the best vrms and its behaving like a beast so far.
> 
> 
> 
> It has but as RYZEN doesn't need that much power its waay overkill even on LN2.
> 
> I wait until Asus comes with an Sabertooth version because i don't like either one of the new AM4 boards. I also wait until most issues like memory compatibility issues are solved.
> 
> The other draw back is the fun of overclocking but on the other hand its more fair as most people get the same overclock... That being said, it would be more fun if we could have a little more head room.
Click to expand...

I get the same clocks on my CHVI as I do on the MSI X370 SLI PLUS these boards are at both ends of the $$ spectrum. The biggest difference is the BCLK adjustment on the CHVI giving me more/better memory tuning options


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for clearing that up but i still wait for the Sabertooth lol.

I guess i am going to save some more and get a new GPU too at the end of this year.. can't decide yet.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im so scared of my Gaming 5 getting bricked but I think I figured out the issue.

My gaming 5 acts bricked anytime i slightly mess up a bios setting or overclock. it take flipping the switch and resetting a bunch of times. its a weird issue for sure, im wondering if its one people keep assuming its been completely bricked.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im so scared of my Gaming 5 getting bricked but I think I figured out the issue.
> 
> My gaming 5 acts bricked anytime i slightly mess up a bios setting or overclock. it take flipping the switch and resetting a bunch of times. its a weird issue for sure, im wondering if its one people keep assuming its been completely bricked.


I only get this issue if I set my CAS to low. What happens with me is the system seems to think it can run at this timing so it keeps trying. A total power down is required to get the system back.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can you define 'acting bricked"?

Here is pretty stable, but when is not when I'm tweaking things it can do one of two things:

1) If your BIOS settings didn't pass POST the system will turn off, then turn on several times (6 or 7) then tell your BIOS settings didn't pass. This is normal.

2) If you crash from windows while stressing the system it can get into a loop state, you need to hold the power button until it shuts down then start over. In fact that's what I do all the time now without waiting to see if it fell into the looped state and doesn't seem to hurt the system.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Does anybody know if I can use the Conductonaut TIM product (liquid metal) on the heatspreader of a Ryzen cpu? The website for this products says that one must not use this with aluminum heatsinks. It sort of looks to me that the Ryzen heatspreader might perhaps be be made of aluminium, though maybe I am wrong and that the heatspreader it is made of something else, like steel.


I think that stuff is really best after de-lidding the CPU


----------



## bck000

Just started my new 1700 build. Does anyone have a good recommendation on cpu cooler for under $50? I read the stock cooler can get me to 3.5ghz with no issues but I would like to get into the .8-.9 range.

This is my parts list for this build. Only thing I have not ordered is the ssd, which I am going to change to a Samsung, and the GPU which I am going to wait till Vega comes out next month.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/d7GBd6


----------



## SaccoSVD

Better get water if you can, if you don't want to you can use a Noctua tower

http://noctua.at/en/nh-u12s

I have this one right now (still waiting for new AIO bracket) and my temps white OC'ing to 4Ghz range between 28 and 75 which is perfectly acceptable and is VERY quiet. (i have it running at fixed 1000rpm)

You'll need a special bracket for AM4, easily available in amazon too.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bck000*
> 
> Just started my new 1700 build. Does anyone have a good recommendation on cpu cooler for under $50? I read the stock cooler can get me to 3.5ghz with no issues but I would like to get into the .8-.9 range.
> 
> This is my parts list for this build. Only thing I have not ordered is the ssd, which I am going to change to a Samsung, and the GPU which I am going to wait till Vega comes out next month.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/d7GBd6


Check out my post here, and the video quoted in the spoiler:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26048158

Here is the link to the review that goes along with that video:

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/amd_ryzen_5_7_cpu_cooler_round_up/1

EDIT: This post might also be helpful:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26043135

Basically, with proper mounting / TIM application, a 212 Evo or a Cryorig H7 should be able to get you to within 10°C of what a $150 AIO can get you.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im so scared of my Gaming 5 getting bricked but I think I figured out the issue.
> 
> My gaming 5 acts bricked anytime i slightly mess up a bios setting or overclock. it take flipping the switch and resetting a bunch of times. its a weird issue for sure, im wondering if its one people keep assuming its been completely bricked.


I've found this pretty common on the whole platform. I do a lot of tuning and have cleared the CMOS countless times because of a no boot loop.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bck000*
> 
> Just started my new 1700 build. Does anyone have a good recommendation on cpu cooler for under $50? I read the stock cooler can get me to 3.5ghz with no issues but I would like to get into the .8-.9 range.
> 
> This is my parts list for this build. Only thing I have not ordered is the ssd, which I am going to change to a Samsung, and the GPU which I am going to wait till Vega comes out next month.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/d7GBd6


Im using stock cooler at 3.8ghz, 1.25v completely stable.


----------



## bck000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im using stock cooler at 3.8ghz, 1.25v completely stable.


What temps are you seeing?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bck000*
> 
> What temps are you seeing?


Depends on what im doing. Under stress tests max temps are ~75c range in a nzxt h440, gaming it barely hits 45c.


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bck000*
> 
> Just started my new 1700 build. Does anyone have a good recommendation on cpu cooler for under $50? I read the stock cooler can get me to 3.5ghz with no issues but I would like to get into the .8-.9 range.
> 
> This is my parts list for this build. Only thing I have not ordered is the ssd, which I am going to change to a Samsung, and the GPU which I am going to wait till Vega comes out next month.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/d7GBd6


i use the msi Core Frozr L. https://www.amazon.com/MSI-Cooler-Silver-Core-Frozr/dp/B01MFB358A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493843575&sr=8-1&keywords=MSI+core+frozr+l



i think it works great.

right now im at 3.85ghz 1.237v and idles at 24.0c.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Does anybody know if I can use the Conductonaut TIM product (liquid metal) on the heatspreader of a Ryzen cpu? The website for this products says that one must not use this with aluminum heatsinks. It sort of looks to me that the Ryzen heatspreader might perhaps be be made of aluminium, though maybe I am wrong and that the heatspreader it is made of something else, like steel.


Yes you can use it. IHS is nickel plated copper. There is zero aluminium on it at all. But tbh, I wouldn't advise using it under any heatsink cooler. It will turn to a solid under copper and Aluminum is a no go as it will cause the liquid metal to solidify and lock to your processor. Coolers like the Hyper 212 are a no go for this reason.









I suggest Aeronaut or Hydronaut instead. Unless you have a nickel plated Waterblock you intend to use. Then conductonaut should be fine. Delidders use it between the die and the IHS on Intel chips and that's the best placement for it.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaccoSVD

EDIT:... wrong post. Disregard.


----------



## greg1184

First piece of my side-grade to Ryzen has came, R7 1700. Tomorrow my AsRock gaming k4 x370 gets delivered. Made 150 dollars moving from x99 to Ryzen. Looking forward to the ride with AM4.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes you can use it. IHS is nickel plated copper. There is zero aluminium on it at all. But tbh, I wouldn't advise using it under any heatsink cooler. It will turn to a solid under copper and Aluminum is a no go as it will cause the liquid metal to solidify and lock to your processor. Coolers like the Hyper 212 are a no go for this reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest Aeronaut or Hydronaut instead. Unless you have a nickel plated Waterblock you intend to use. Then conductonaut should be fine. Delidders use it between the die and the IHS on Intel chips and that's the best placement for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Why not using Kryonaut instead? On the page it says that it has the best heat transfer out of all of them.

I am using Cooler Master gel maker nano which is 11 W/mk and the Kryonaut is 12,5 W/mk. I don't know if that effects temps much but i am willing to give the thermal grizzly a try.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok I have done extensive testing today at real world "stable" speeds for sub 0.
> 
> Ran 2 hours prime 95 like this. Memory is clocked low due to IMC cold bug.
> 
> After extensive testing any one with thoughts of a chilled water setup or dreams of running on phase change I would highly suggest you rethink those plans.
> 
> The loss of performance due to the required memory speeds in order to run cold negate the gains from cpu speed.
> 
> Put simply maximize your performance on air by tuning memory and worry less about cpu speed.


I'm getting around 760CB with that CPU @ 3600. Going to 3800 only gets me to 780CB. Don't have a bclk capable MB though.


----------



## gargiulo5000

Hi,
i've got a question:
My board is the Asus B prime.
I have a 38x overclock and an offset voltage on the board.
On windows, even if i am on High performance, the vcore should drop at idle irght?
Why this doesn't happen?

Thanks


----------



## Spectre-

I ordered the crosshair vi now i need to see how long itll take for my gaming 5 to come back and what the issue was.


----------



## LuciferX

New BIOS released for Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming / X370 Taichi

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/index.asp#BIOS

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS



Please share the changes (I'm waiting for the motherboard)


----------



## hurricane28

New CPU-Z benchmark: http://www.cpuid.com/news/51-cpu-z-1-79-new-benchmark-new-scores.html

Any thoughts?


----------



## Decoman

Running a 1800x with bios 1002 and the Crosshair VI Hero bard, I've noticed that my CPU SOCKET temp is much higher than the cpu temp. I also have AMD chip set drivers from April installed.

*CPU Socket temp is generally six degrees hotter according to HWinfo64 software.* And I suspect that it is this particular temp that causes my computer to shut down due to overheating when stress testing. But I am not an expert on such things, and this have me a little bewildered.

So I am thinking, this shut-off-temp-limit is real and I must arrange for better cooling OR that the temp is adjustable, and that I could maybe expore adjusting the temps for the motherboard.

The last time I experienced a shut down when stress testing, the cpu ctrl temp was 67 deg C, cpu tdie was 47 deg C, and I think the cpu socket was 72 deg Cif I understand my notes correctly.

*What do to? How do I know what the real temps are?*

I have already set "sense skew" to enabled, and to 272 in the bios.

Should I simply try lowering the core voltage now? Not sure I can place a fan anywhere near the socket.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New CPU-Z benchmark: http://www.cpuid.com/news/51-cpu-z-1-79-new-benchmark-new-scores.html
> 
> Any thoughts?


Sounds like a bunch of BS. They call it an "unexpected sequence of integer instructions", but they wrote the freakin code. How can it be unexpected? My other concern is it really seems like they are writing a benchmark to display what they expect each chip to perform at relative to the other. Either way their benchmark's credibility is now questionable.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bck000*
> 
> Just started my new 1700 build. Does anyone have a good recommendation on cpu cooler for under $50? I read the stock cooler can get me to 3.5ghz with no issues but I would like to get into the .8-.9 range.
> 
> This is my parts list for this build. Only thing I have not ordered is the ssd, which I am going to change to a Samsung, and the GPU which I am going to wait till Vega comes out next month.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/d7GBd6


Hey twin! We have a similar setup









I highly recommend any of the Thermalright heat sinks (Macho Direct, Macho Rev. B, Macho X2, TRUE Spirit 140 Direct, TRUE Spirit 140 Power, or TRUE Spirit 120M) or the Scythe Ninja or Mugen series.

I have the Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT and it is a ridiculous cooler, I love it. It does a phenomenal job and is ultra quiet. Also, if the one you buy does not come with AM4 brackets in the box, you can get a hold of Thermalright and they will send you one for about $10. That's what I did and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of BS. They call it an "unexpected sequence of integer instructions", but they wrote the freakin code. How can it be unexpected? My other concern is it really seems like they are writing a benchmark to display what they expect each chip to perform at relative to the other. Either way their benchmark's credibility is now questionable.


Exactly my thoughts man.

The credibility of this benchmark goes out the window as soon as they released this imo..

My FX-8350 also scores A LOT lower compared to the previous one..


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Exactly my thoughts man.
> 
> The credibility of this benchmark goes out the window as soon as they released this imo..
> 
> My FX-8350 also scores A LOT lower compared to the previous one..


Well, all the of the chips score lower now compared to previous iterations. Whatever changes they've made it's clear that they addressed the 'power creep' of chips like Ryzen pushing 22k multi-threaded scores by reducing their scoring scale entirely.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Running a 1800x with bios 1002 and the Crosshair VI Hero bard, I've noticed that my CPU SOCKET temp is much higher than the cpu temp. I also have AMD chip set drivers from April installed.
> 
> *CPU Socket temp is generally six degrees hotter according to HWinfo64 software.* And I suspect that it is this particular temp that causes my computer to shut down due to overheating when stress testing. But I am not an expert on such things, and this have me a little bewildered.
> 
> So I am thinking, this shut-off-temp-limit is real and I must arrange for better cooling OR that the temp is adjustable, and that I could maybe expore adjusting the temps for the motherboard.
> 
> The last time I experienced a shut down when stress testing, the cpu ctrl temp was 67 deg C, cpu tdie was 47 deg C, and I think the cpu socket was 72 deg Cif I understand my notes correctly.
> 
> *What do to? How do I know what the real temps are?*
> 
> I have already set "sense skew" to enabled, and to 272 in the bios.
> 
> Should I simply try lowering the core voltage now? Not sure I can place a fan anywhere near the socket.


the temps work the same here too.
I have a two 360 rad water kit and its just cooling the cpu, so it must be cool.
I would think its a sensor in the mobo socket and one in the cpu, so it two sides of the cpu and that would make sense as the uncooled side would be much hotter.
with fx the cure was a fan on the back of the socket.
my idea would be for them to make a water block back plate and I could do with water blocks for the mobo too.

if I'm wrong on that please explain.


----------



## hotstocks

Yeah, I am SERIOUSLY getting pissed. I've been overclocking for 20 years and I need to know *** my real cpu temperature is on my 1800X under my Corsair H100i. I get 4 different temps in HWinfo, Asus's own software, and Corsair Link. I know about the 20C offset value and that the cpu throttles at 70C/90C which my chip gets to 73/93C under stress testing. I know it shouldn't and probably isn't really that hot. And then when I go and change any random setting in bios or sense skew to disabled the temp goes up a random number like 5C and with sense skew enabled it goes back down 5C. But what the [email protected] is the real temperature. I want EXACT BIOS SETTINGS TO INPUT AND THE EXACT HWINFO SENSOR READING TO KNOW WHAT MY CPU TEMP REALLY IS AT. I don't need my cpu throttling because the mobo thinks it is at 73/93C when in reality it is nowhere near that hot. I am running 3950mhz, 1.38v LLC 3 with a good cooler and hydronaut paste, so no way in hell my cpu is that hot as it is reporting, even water temp is like 40C, and I have seated it many times tightly. Asus really needs to explain and put a setting in the bios to get the correct temperature period.


----------



## chew*

I think you are blowing it out of proportion...

Asus did not make the cpu...and heat tranferred from a very narrow die to a larger ihs with hotspots offcenter since neither core is dead centered as most watercooler designs are geared towards...

You getting the idea yet?

Also aios of that type are not miracles in a box..

Build a real loop then complain.


----------



## spyui

Does anyone have experience pc froze for 1-2s while stress testing ryzen cpu ? No matter what stress testing programs I run (prime95, AIDA, Realbench), my pc is just freeze , can't move the mouse for 1 or 2 second before ii back to normal. The pc freeze frequently though like every 10-15 second.


----------



## MrPerforations

the temps where the same with fx too, the mobo was reading 10c hotter than the cpu, so its normal really.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Does anyone have experience pc froze for 1-2s while stress testing ryzen cpu ? No matter what stress testing programs I run (prime95, AIDA, Realbench), my pc is just freeze , can't move the mouse for 1 or 2 second before ii back to normal. The pc freeze frequently though like every 10-15 second.


yes i did, my problem was down to undersized hard drives and lack of 6gb/s drive as mine were 3gb/s, they failed to work.
it could also be instabilty, but if the cpu is passing tests, the ram and cpu are working.
there is a compatiblity list for hard drive with the msi carbon, no ssd smaller than 128gb and no 3gb/s drives and most hard drives are 500gb or larger.
I had to scrap 4 drives because of it, not happy, till I found out what it was, I was thinking MSI stands for Massive Sata Instability.


----------



## hotstocks

@chew, I am not expecting 50C temps from a custom loop. What I DO expect is to know what my TRUE cpu's temperature is. I also expect to not have my cpu throttle at 70C/90C when the cpu is NOT really that hot because I can just change sense skew to enable and the temp readings drop! Did they really drop, of course not, I changed noting else, the cpu, soc, all volts and clockspeeds are the same. Or you change PLL at all and you get 20 degrees too hot or to cold readings. All I ask for is if I have PLL at stock, everything at stocks settings (other than cpu, soc, and dram volts), what do I do to get THE REAL ACTUALY CPU TEMPERATURE on an 1800X running at 3.9ghz? DO I enable or disable sense skew? Just tell me what I need to set to get accurate cpu temperatures and then I will be happy and can adjust my cooling situation if needed. But I sure as hell don't need my mobo or cpu throttling because it THINKS it is at 70/90C when it is really at 60/80C.


----------



## Scotty99

Hah i knew something was goofy with CPU-z.


----------



## Decoman

@hotstocks

I am curious, what exactly do you mean when you refer to the cpu is "throttling"? A simple down clock, or a shut down because of heat?


----------



## hotstocks

You can open cpu-z and run intel burn test and when your temp gets over 70/90C depending which you believe, you can see cpu-z drop from 3950mhz to 3850mhz for example. But yes if you get over 100C your cpu will just shut off the system. The problem is I don't know what temp my cpu truly is, yet it is throttling depending on if I have sense skew enabled or disabled, and it shouldn't matter. The mobo/cpu should know THE REAL CPU temperature and only throttle or shut down if it goes over that temperature,not some random number temperature that the bios is reading based on some random goofy setting. I have owned over 30 cpus and have always known the exact cpu temperature, this cpu is a joke, should it really take me 2 months and reading 1000 posts to still be guessing what my cpu temperature is?


----------



## Decoman

I feel your pain, I am in the same situation. I've tried to follow this thread and the one for overclocking, but because of my passive cpu cooler (with some fans moving air), I find myself testing at the limit of what the cpu temps allow and I have no clue how to work with this.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> The problem is I don't know what temp my cpu truly is


HWInfo CPU (tdie)...that's the one you need. Forget anything else for now. I"ve gone over 83 degree while stressing, if that was truly 103 the machine would crash, but it didn't.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes i did, my problem was down to undersized hard drives and lack of 6gb/s drive as mine were 3gb/s, they failed to work.
> it could also be instabilty, but if the cpu is passing tests, the ram and cpu are working.
> there is a compatiblity list for hard drive with the msi carbon, no ssd smaller than 128gb and no 3gb/s drives and most hard drives are 500gb or larger.
> I had to scrap 4 drives because of it, not happy, till I found out what it was, I was thinking MSI stands for Massive Sata Instability.


My motherboard is Asus CH6 and I am using m2 drive 960 evo ssd so speed isn't issue. Even though pc hangs a little bit but it still pass all the tests i run. I did a little bit searching about this issue on google and found out AMD acknowledge this problem , it will be fixed in the next microcode they push for May.


----------



## MrPerforations

are you using blck or bus overclocking please?
people have warned that using bus will change there pci-e speed and my have an effect of pci-e m2 drives, so just play with multiplier if you were using the bus.
i want proof of this as pci-e 3 slots are active and change there speed when working and idle.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> are you using blck or bus overclocking please?
> people have warned that using bus will change there pci-e speed and my have an effect of pci-e m2 drives, so just play with multiplier if you were using the bus.
> i want proof of this as pci-e 3 slots are active and change there speed when working and idle.


Bus overclocking . Running 1700 at 4ghz 1.44v , 2666mhz Ram, temp under prime95 is 78C.


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, change to multiplier overclocking. it should achive the same clock with multiplier.


----------



## 1TM1

Linuxoids and linuxians rejoice, AMD released C++ compiler with Fortran plugin for Ryzen.
http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/cpu-development/amd-optimizing-cc-compiler/

no trace of AMD Generic Encapsulated Software Architecture 1.0.0.5 on their site though; guess they are preoccupied with Naples release
some info on Family 17h in the meantime: https://support.amd.com/TechDocs/54945_PPR_Family_17h_Models_00h-0Fh.pdf


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bck000*
> 
> Just started my new 1700 build. Does anyone have a good recommendation on cpu cooler for under $50? I read the stock cooler can get me to 3.5ghz with no issues but I would like to get into the .8-.9 range.
> 
> This is my parts list for this build. Only thing I have not ordered is the ssd, which I am going to change to a Samsung, and the GPU which I am going to wait till Vega comes out next month.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/d7GBd6


Stock cooler can work at the clocks you're looking for there. Higher speeds/voltage mileage varies.


----------



## chew*

But not the same performance.

We are bus clocking for a reason.

check cpu-z tras at 2666 strap and 3200 strap.

Then ask....what other timings changed that you can't see.

seeing is believing........

Since most don"t realize how much it actually makes a difference....

3 runs same tweaks same speeds. Stock, realistic ref clock, excessive ref clock.

Stock. cas latency i could not fix at this divider....at best its worth 2 seconds but you cant run it....so thats another reason to ref clock at lower dividers. Was set 11 in bios..









Realistic ref clock









Excessive ref clock and really not worth the gains over a moderate ref clock.









Now if cas latency is worth 2 seconds...that puts first run @ 7:58.

Still a 5 second gap..that is a rather large gain and absolutely would have realworld application impact.

If you notice each strap i went lower trc dropped and that is just what we can see


----------



## bardacuda

@chew*

You can see more timings if you look in Motherboard > Chipset in AIDA


----------



## chew*

Theres a few ways to look but there are quite a bit we can not see.

That was @ 2666 due to coldbug.

3200 on air gains are even greater as the cpu is not as bottle necked it stretches its legs more.


----------



## chew*

3600 how to on giga K7. Benching purposes only unless you have a golden imc...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 3600 how to on giga K7. Benching purposes only unless you have a golden imc...


Dude you need to refrain from smoking.


----------



## chew*

Noted but you only live once.


----------



## mus1mus

kidding.









I get that a lot of times myself. I thought about quitting when the baby came out. But I could only resist it for so long.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Smoking what....


----------



## Spectre-

Found a very wierd search

under the Win7 64bit bios for crosshair vi you get the 1101 bios but not under win10

1101 has the agesa code update


----------



## Ceadderman

Not weird at all imho. ASUS did enable us to upgrade to AM3+ on CIVFormula.









~Ceadder


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did anyone manage to kill a Ryzen CPU? I've seen one reddit post, someone degraded his 1800x in 3 weeks by running it at 1.55V. Another claims degraded his chip in 3 days by running Prime95 for 24h at 3.9Ghz/1.387V


----------



## mus1mus

All claims.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not weird at all imho. ASUS did enable us to upgrade to AM3+ on CIVFormula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Very strange though does this mean that the 1101 wont play nice with win10 ?


----------



## alucardis666

So what's the secret to CB scores above 1750? My best is 1747 @ 4.1Ghz and 32GB of G.Skill Ram @ 3200Mhz 14-14-14-14-34


----------



## mus1mus

CB BIAS


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CB BIAS


Isn't leaving it on Auto the same thing? lol


----------



## mus1mus

IDK. You have the Board to try it out.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did anyone manage to kill a Ryzen CPU? I've seen one reddit post, someone degraded his 1800x in 3 weeks by running it at 1.55V. Another claims degraded his chip in 3 days by running Prime95 for 24h at 3.9Ghz/1.387V


I have done worse to the cpus than they have.

1.55 = idiot.

Seriously amd states 1.45 max air/water..so lets run 1.55...then complain.

Even under -40 cold i wont run over 1.45 in multi threaded apps.

I've run months of prime...agesa and prime version changed clock speed possible...that's about it..


----------



## ibeat117

http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4500

I hope there is more than just 20+ Memory Register


----------



## rt123

"20+ memory register"???

What does the mean??









Does it mean they are opening up 20+ RAM timings for users/manufacturers to manipulate? Coz that'd be awesome.


----------



## Marty99

For fun


----------



## rt123

I hope that's satire.


----------



## mus1mus

What else can you expect from a guy who pops in and out of the forum a handful of times each and every year?


----------



## TristanL

Published on Apr 1, 2017


----------



## rt123

Faith in humanity restored. Phew..


----------



## gordesky1

Guys what is the right vcore to go by? i have the 1700 and k7.

cpuz aida and even bios shows the one under motherboard do i go by that one?


----------



## mus1mus

I go by the one in the bottom.







Much closer to what I set in the BIOS.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So what's the secret to CB scores above 1750? My best is 1747 @ 4.1Ghz and 32GB of G.Skill Ram @ 3200Mhz 14-14-14-14-34


I presume you use Win10. Background processes may be taking up CPU time.
press Ctrl+Shift+Esc, click on CPU column to sort it. If any process uses >1% that may limit CB score.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> So what's the secret to CB scores above 1750? My best is 1747 @ 4.1Ghz and 32GB of G.Skill Ram @ 3200Mhz 14-14-14-14-34


Can't care less about CB. Actually it doesn't even show if the system is fully stable. You can run it a couple times and is still not stable until you run something that uses more than 80% CPU for more than 5min.

Even with your browser opened the score gets to 1690 or thereabouts with my 1800x at 4Ghz.

CB is only good to know everything is working as expected and short term 100% stress passes. Nothing else.


----------



## Nickyvida

Got mine to do 1787 on CB @4.1 finally but the voltage was insane >1.47v. i have no idea how it was sufficiently cooled or managed to finish the run. It was on safe mode and all that.

But the moment i adjusted process priority to above normal it crashed. :/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Got mine to do 1787 on CB @4.1 finally but the voltage was insane >1.47v. i have no idea how it was sufficiently cooled or managed to finish the run. It was on safe mode and all that.
> 
> But the moment i adjusted process priority to above normal it crashed. :/


lol ..... it didn't crash - it freezes the animation until its finished.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol ..... it didn't crash - it freezes the animation until its finished.


Wait what? Isnt it a crash?

All my failed runs bas a blackscreen( monitor off) and the cpu debug light come on when its unsuccessful. Once i press the reset button it boots up normally.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol ..... it didn't crash - it freezes the animation until its finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? Isnt it a crash?
> 
> All my failed runs bas a blackscreen( monitor off) and the cpu debug light come on when its unsuccessful. Once i press the reset button it boots up normally.
Click to expand...

Ah ok... it did indeed crash then. Sorry , that real time setting trips up a lot of people.

2 things then, either it wasn't enough v core and it just gave up , or you bumped into ocp.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah ok... it did indeed crash then. Sorry , that real time setting trips up a lot of people.
> 
> 2 things then, either it wasn't enough v core and it just gave up , or you bumped into ocp.


Oops my bad too.
Hmm what does ocp do? Is 1.47 vcore excessive for 4.1 benching?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah ok... it did indeed crash then. Sorry , that real time setting trips up a lot of people.
> 
> 2 things then, either it wasn't enough v core and it just gave up , or you bumped into ocp.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops my bad too.
> Hmm what does ocp do? Is 1.47 vcore excessive for 4.1 benching?
Click to expand...

Over current protection , at the start of R15 it requires a lot of juice. Disabling core boost in bios can give you a little more headroom for ocp.

EDIT : when I near 1.45 volts , the current will be sufficient to trip OCP under some loads at stock protection settings - R15 is probably the worst for this for whatever reason.


----------



## SaccoSVD

What's the consensus on 1.4V? safe? how long your CPU will last do you think? (no I don't run Prime95 for 24h, just short stress tests up to 10min using an audio sequencer with many plugins till I get 100% CPU usage)

I have it at 1.387V now at 4Ghz LLC4 (1.375V vdroop) and might wanna make sure is extra stable once I get my AIO up and running with the coming bracket

Currently on a Noctua 12inch tower and temps range from 30 at idle to 85deg at max load. So a bit toasty on Air but I barely push it there to start with. A more real world test playing a heavy song in a sequencer gives around 70deg max.

Also, did you guys trying Zenstates found out if it causes any slight instability? I see the parked core VIDs (HWinfo) get lower voltages under Zenstates and vcore values are not stable but if the system is manually OC'd the VIDs are fixed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Another question, a CPU degrades more under heat or also happens if the CPU is idle and cold?

And, do you consider CPU LLC4 safe at these voltages?


----------



## cssorkinman

@nickyvida What you should be seeing at 4.1ghz



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Regular priority setting


with real time priority


----------



## MrPerforations

most I got out of cb so far is 3.9 with 1700cb points, but base was 1382 at stock and I assume with ram at 3200 and some timings.
really cant get nice clocks with this 1700 of mine. it spits its toys out at 4ghz.
it just cant pass that ibt avx max test.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I go by the one in the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much closer to what I set in the BIOS.


Yea i figure that one would be best to go by sense all other software reports that one also too but just wanted to make sure instead of going by just my judgement









thanks


----------



## hotstocks

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> most I got out of cb so far is 3.9 with 1700cb points, but base was 1382 at stock and I assume with ram at 3200 and some timings.
> really cant get nice clocks with this 1700 of mine. it spits its toys out at 4ghz.
> it just cant pass that ibt avx max test.


I'm starting to think after 2 months that IBT maximum is bull**** or at least a bogus/error prone old benchmark that should not be used for Ryzen. I actually had a completely stock 1800X that crashes during it. I also have another 1800X that makes it thru 2 passes and used to turn off the computer, now since bios change it just gives the stability error after 2 passes always at the exact same time about. My temps are cool and not an issue. Also every other stress test under the sun is 100% stable even with gpu working as well. My theory is that the multiple heat sensors in Ryzen (unlike Intel or any previous chip) is causing false fails on IBT maximum or Ryzen is trying to protect itself from the ridiculous load/heat. I would be concerned if my rig didn't pass on standard or very high, but I think Maximum or 90% of your ram just causes it to [email protected] out for whatever reason. I am just going to leave it at that. If you can be 100% stable on OCCT, Aida, Corona, Prime, and real bench, but IBT does stupid stops or turns off your computer at a normal temp, well that is IBT's problem, not your stabilitys.

P.S. I guess if it really floats your boat to add 0.1v and LLC 5 just to pass IBT maximum over your regular settings that pass everything else including IBT Very High, well I think you will just degrade your chip sooner because no where ever in reality will your computer be running any software that is just a constant loop designed to produce as much heat as possible. The new standard should be passing IBT Very High, not Maximum since there is obviously a bug or ridiculous need to apply ridiculous amounts of extra voltage and LLC to pass it


----------



## hotstocks

After further testing, IBT maximum is easy to pass with LLC 5. Previously I never went over 4, but 4 is no better than 3. The bottom line is this motherboard has the most vdroop I have ever seen. If I set volts to 1.3625v LLC 3, it never gets to 1.3625v, usually around 1.32-1.33v. Now Raja and elmor scared everyone into never going above LLC 2. But i can tell you right now that setting vcore to 1.425 and LLC 2 to pass IBT is ******ed and overvolting you cpu way more than at 1.3625v LLC 5, I havenever seen it go over 1.3225v or 1.37 volts depending on what sensor you believe. In either case even the highest reading of 1.37v is still lower than setting 1.425v even with no LLC. So bottom line is this mobo needs LLC 5 to be stable in a ridiculously stressful IBT Maximum looping test, and I see no reason not to use LLC 5 and a way lower voltage, unless Asus fixes the ridiculous amount of vdroop and just the fact that the voltage you set in bios is never even used, but is always quite a bit lower whether at idle or load.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I lost the CB lottery ?
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish other boards got as much support as the C6H.


Normal result. What is your ram speed?


----------



## Scotty99

Ya thats normal, i get 1635-1640 at 3.8 with 2400 ram.


----------



## alucardis666

So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...

Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...

Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.

Thoughts?!?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...
> 
> Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...
> 
> Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.
> 
> Thoughts?!?


that's a ram training fail code eh? If it's not posting at all though I'd wonder about the new cooler mounting pressure. the hybrid kit power.
Crosshair thread will undoubtedly have a milion things you should try.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Over current protection , at the start of R15 it requires a lot of juice. Disabling core boost in bios can give you a little more headroom for ocp.
> 
> EDIT : when I near 1.45 volts , the current will be sufficient to trip OCP under some loads at stock protection settings - R15 is probably the worst for this for whatever reason.


Most of my runs fail while near the end of Cine, if it helps. I disabled core boost before attempting any runs and have it on high performance.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @nickyvida What you should be seeing at 4.1ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Regular priority setting
> 
> 
> with real time priority


Thanks.

Hmm 20-30 points off for reg.. Is there any way to improve cine scores? Wonder if i should try 1.48v? Is it too high for 4.1?


----------



## mus1mus

More clock. Kidding.

High priority
Less background apps
Minimize it after clicking run
Open ryzen master adjust clocks while benching.
Bend some registry entries


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> that's a ram training fail code eh? If it's not posting at all though I'd wonder about the new cooler mounting pressure. the hybrid kit power.
> Crosshair thread will undoubtedly have a milion things you should try.


Thanks


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> More clock. Kidding.
> 
> High priority
> Less background apps
> Minimize it after clicking run
> Open ryzen master adjust clocks while benching.
> Bend some registry entries


Will high priority cause the system to be unstable? IE have a higher chance of crashing? Because the first run, with normal priority i managed to complete it. But when i increased it to above normal it crashed.

I used safe mode to run Cine, will this impact any performance negatively?

Didn't catch the minimize application, will this help with temps as well?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mus1mus

Argh. I think you need more tips/information than I can give. Sorry.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Argh. I think you need more tips/information than I can give. Sorry.


Sorry on my part as well. I'm very new to overclocking so i don't really understand most about it.

Appreciate all your help thus far.


----------



## mus1mus

Do you enjoy Benching?


----------



## Nighthog

New reaches from a low B350.



add +10C to cpu temp though for SIV.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> New reaches from a low B350.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add +10C to cpu temp though for SIV.


not sure the payoff in clock speed and cb results is worth the voltage.

Temps look nice.

Ram's at 2T.. XMP profile and then adjust timings?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you enjoy Benching?


Hmm i'm new to it but so far i would say it is enjoyable as it is my first time overclocking seriously. I can see now why people chase every last drop out of clockspeed and voltage


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> not sure the payoff in clock speed and cb results is worth the voltage.
> 
> Temps look nice.
> 
> Ram's at 2T.. XMP profile and then adjust timings?


Been running around 1.500V now more than a week I guess, maybe 2? Forgot when I put that amount with all the work taking my time the last few weeks.

2T can't be changed, just the crappy memory I got when I did a RMA when my first kit died.
Some Corsair LPX 2666C16 V3.21, I had a V5.30? but one stick died and had to make a return swap and got this in return. This kit isn't as good. No voltage can improve anything. Tried 1.450V and no timing or speed could be improved from stock 1.200V and the timings I have already tuned.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hmm i'm new to it but so far i would say it is enjoyable as it is my first time overclocking seriously. I can see now why people chase every last drop out of clockspeed and voltage


If that's the case -- here are some tips.

1. Cooling.
2. Reliable hardware
3. Be fearless but not reckless

Cinebench may need your system to be close to being stable produce better scores. If score is your issue, aim for the highest clock you can run while producing increasing scores.

If temps is your issue, check tip 1 as Cinebench pull a lot of heat no matter what platform you are on.

For optimisations, use W7. And if possible, dedicate a seperate drive for this use. Less apps installed -- the better.

For now, try these:
1. Set a clock - start conservative.
2. Once in Windows - open Task Manager and kill other apps that eat CPU resources.
i.e - svchost.exe with more than 9MB of memory usage.
3. Open Cinebench and look it up in Task Manager's details.
Set it to High priority for now.
4. Run Cinebench. As soon as it starts encoding, minimize it.
Minimizing it does not hold off the CPU load it eats. Just not showing the progress off your desktop. Gives a little boost. But every point counts -- right?
5. Give CPU frequency a bump, Memory too. Set memory timings tighter. As tight as it allows.

Now the last part will require you to bump Voltages. So look up tip 3. Be mindful of the temps as it will be your limitation. These CPUs will shutdown at around 110C TCTL. But you will not likely see it go that high before shutting down. So check back tip 1 again.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:
Originally Posted by *AlderaaN* 

Hello and thank you for those two videos.

If you have a GIGABYTE AX370 board available, could you be troubled please to show your BIOS settings on it for a 2x16GB configuration running at at least 2933MHz?

Regards,

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chew** 

Its next on the list to buy. I had to postpone purchase due to unforseen circumstances and a hefty vet bill..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chew** 

3600 how to on giga K7. Benching purposes only unless you have a golden imc...






Thank you for following-through, been well worth the wait.

You've mentioned in the video a couple of times that you're not able to perform additional 32GB RAM tests on the board:

Do you mean that you can't even post with a certain stick configuration (2 x 16GB or 4 x 8GB), or is it that you can't get past a certain speed (and if so, what speed and timings)?

BTW: Please consider posting your findings over at the Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 Discussion, it was only by chance that I haven't missed your post here.

Regards,


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*


I keep bricking bios with 4x8 @ rated timings.

I can post with DR dimms but it is extremely unstable when i try to run reasonable timings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not weird at all imho. ASUS did enable us to upgrade to AM3+ on CIVFormula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange though does this mean that the 1101 wont play nice with win10 ?
Click to expand...

Not if the BIOS isn't tailored for Windows 10. Right?









~Ceadfer


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I keep bricking bios with 4x8 @ rated timings.
> 
> I can post with DR dimms but it is extremely unstable when i try to run reasonable timings.


Alright. Thank you.

Mind disclosing what's the next board you've mentioned you're moving on to at end of the video?


----------



## chew*

Right now i am on the titanium. No big expectations there for 32g. To run at decent timings @ 3200 on 32g requires trickery and ref clock.

This board has no refclock so @ best one could hope for maybe booting @ 3200 18-16-16-36 @ 3200 but doubtful.


----------



## mus1mus

Saw your unboxing.









Any luck and result by far?


----------



## HubbleTrouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> My motherboard is Asus CH6 and I am using m2 drive 960 evo ssd so speed isn't issue. Even though pc hangs a little bit but it still pass all the tests i run. I did a little bit searching about this issue on google and found out AMD acknowledge this problem , it will be fixed in the next microcode they push for May.


I also have a 960 evo. Oddly lower 4k reads than writes, and slower times compared to comparable intel systems. DPC latency seems high too. I've done some googling, but can't find anything about AMD fixing anything nvme related in upcoming agesa - care to share your ref?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think after 2 months that IBT maximum is bull**** or at least a bogus/error prone old benchmark that should not be used for Ryzen. I actually had a completely stock 1800X that crashes during it. I also have another 1800X that makes it thru 2 passes and used to turn off the computer, now since bios change it just gives the stability error after 2 passes always at the exact same time about. My temps are cool and not an issue. Also every other stress test under the sun is 100% stable even with gpu working as well. My theory is that the multiple heat sensors in Ryzen (unlike Intel or any previous chip) is causing false fails on IBT maximum or Ryzen is trying to protect itself from the ridiculous load/heat. I would be concerned if my rig didn't pass on standard or very high, but I think Maximum or 90% of your ram just causes it to [email protected] out for whatever reason. I am just going to leave it at that. If you can be 100% stable on OCCT, Aida, Corona, Prime, and real bench, but IBT does stupid stops or turns off your computer at a normal temp, well that is IBT's problem, not your stabilitys.
> 
> P.S. I guess if it really floats your boat to add 0.1v and LLC 5 just to pass IBT maximum over your regular settings that pass everything else including IBT Very High, well I think you will just degrade your chip sooner because no where ever in reality will your computer be running any software that is just a constant loop designed to produce as much heat as possible. The new standard should be passing IBT Very High, not Maximum since there is obviously a bug or ridiculous need to apply ridiculous amounts of extra voltage and LLC to pass it


your right, I updated to new bios for MSi carbon yesterday, I found it cant pass ibt standard test right out of the box.








I got 1.1v under full load and at 3200mhz. mouse pointer is all over the shop doing its own thing.








the new bios is just to add more ram compatibility but they have also added new software downloads for the carbon (oc software), this is also unstable, but the system is so that makes sense.








the msi command centre or oc software gives a warning to not go above 1.4v with this cpu, should I follow these guide lines please?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Saw your unboxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck and result by far?


Luck sure my house did not burn down. All is well. Almost just killed cpu though. My fault with dmm lol...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> your right, I updated to new bios for MSi carbon yesterday, I found it cant pass ibt standard test right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 1.1v under full load and at 3200mhz. mouse pointer is all over the shop doing its own thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new bios is just to add more ram compatibility but they have also added new software downloads for the carbon (oc software), this is also unstable, but the system is so that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the msi command centre or oc software gives a warning to not go above 1.4v with this cpu, should I follow these guide lines please?


It is conservative but probably addresses both cpu health and vrm concerns. Reduced chance of unhealthy cpu due to higher voltage than set in bios and no manufacturer can tell how good end user is at managing temps\voltages.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there Ryzen 7 owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following projects:

For CPU's - *Cosmologyathome.org* and *worldcommunitygrid.org* (*OpenZika only*).

If you have a GPU available - *Einsteinathome.org*

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Alwrath

Finally! upped soc voltage to 1.22 and managed to get 3400 mhz on my ram stable at 1.4v!









1107 bios seems pretty good so far. Used a 106.4 bclk, pci express slot is in gen 2 mode, are these settings safe for 24/7 use? Is 1.22 soc voltage too high?


----------



## Alwrath

Update : relaxed timings to 14-14-14-14-34, voltage is now back at 1.35, gonna leave it at that for 24/7 use.


----------



## Alwrath

So im just primarily concerned about my bclk, its at 106.4, should I leave my pci express slot at gen 2? Is 1.22 soc voltage too high for 24/7? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I swapped CPU coolers and installed hybrid kits on my 1080tis. I go to turn on my computer and now it's stuck on post code 0d...
> 
> Tried flashing bios, pulling jumper, clearing cmos, 1 card, 1 dimm, different ram. Nothing...
> 
> Should I RMA the board? It's either the board or the CPU that is dead or defective I'd imagine.
> 
> Thoughts?!?


Fixed my issues! Apparently when I reseated the CPU my pins got bent, *3 to be exact!* I bent them back and posted with no issues...


----------



## MrPerforations

wow, I'm at stock and I'm watching it throttle doing superpi.
I must be seeing things?
its 26c at the moment...what have msi done to the bios now.the cpu voltage appears to be the same as last time but must be lower as its well unstable at stock.








it did come with a really good fan curve, I was unable to put my legs under the desk as its to cold near the pc and this is not helping much, cant get a clock high enough to heat it up.
I miss my air blocked overheating fx.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Max voltage for memory? I'm able to get my 4.0 stable at 1.4v and 2133mhz memory. 2933 it crashes, currently at 1.367v via hwinfo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Max voltage for memory? I'm able to get my 4.0 stable at 1.4v and 2133mhz memory. 2933 it crashes, currently at 1.367v via hwinfo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on your memory but from what I've read and watched in the last few weeks certain memory can go up to 1.5v


----------



## Alwrath

Update ram stable at 3500 mhz! 109.4 bclk, 1.42 dram voltage 1.42 boot voltage. SOC still at 1.22. Ryzen 1700 requires alot of voltage past 3300 mhz for ram at cl14.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update ram stable at 3500 mhz! 109.4 bclk, 1.42 dram voltage 1.42 boot voltage. SOC still at 1.22. Ryzen 1700 requires alot of voltage past 3300 mhz for ram at cl14.


Forgive my ignoarance as I am currently on mobile device...









What board are you on? 3500mhz is ridiculously fast speed and based on its spec sheet CVIHero only goes up to 3200(OC)mhz speed.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Oops, stupidphone had a slight issue. Double post.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alwrath

Update : tried cl15,16, and 17 on 3500 mhz ram with lower voltage, does not scale well at all. Looks like Ryzen 1700 needs dram voltage pretty high for 3500+ no matter what your CL is at. Also, it did the boot loop a couple times, increased my soc to 1.23 and now its rock solid restarting.

Is 1.42 dram voltage safe for a 24/7 setup?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Update : tried cl15,16, and 17 on 3500 mhz ram with lower voltage, does not scale well at all. Looks like Ryzen 1700 needs dram voltage pretty high for 3500+ no matter what your CL is at. Also, it did the boot loop a couple times, increased my soc to 1.23 and now its rock solid restarting.
> 
> Is 1.42 dram voltage safe for a 24/7 setup?


The dram voltage is not the man issue. SOC voltage should NEVER be raised higher than 1.10v. Good luck with your cpu.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The dram voltage is not the man issue. SOC voltage should NEVER be raised higher than 1.10v. Good luck with your cpu.


http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/AMD%20Ryzen%20Processor%20and%20AMD%20Ryzen%20Master%20Overclocking%20Users%20Guide.pdf

Memory voltage was also adjusted from default 1.20V up to 1.296V and *SOC Voltage was set
to 1.20 V*

From AMD lol.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Forgive my ignoarance as I am currently on mobile device...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What board are you on? 3500mhz is ridiculously fast speed and based on its spec sheet CVIHero only goes up to 3200(OC)mhz speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am on the Crosshair 6 Hero for am4, you are correct. Its all in my sig. Tried real hard to get 3600 mhz at the 1.45 voltage range, all the way up to cl 18, but it just didnt take. Still, im quite happy about 3500 mhz, it is more than I thought I could get. What do you think about running 1.42 ram voltage 24/7?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> _The dram voltage is not the man issue. SOC voltage should NEVER be raised higher than 1.10v._ Good luck with your cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/AMD%20Ryzen%20Processor%20and%20AMD%20Ryzen%20Master%20Overclocking%20Users%20Guide.pdf
> 
> Memory voltage was also adjusted from default 1.20V up to 1.296V and *SOC Voltage was set
> to 1.20 V*
> 
> From AMD lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw the response and wondered to myself, "how do you get to 4.0 without increasing voltage above stock". Pretty sure it's not possible unless you got a golden chip from the silicon lottery.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alwrath

Update : tried lowering SOC voltage to 1.18, 1.2, and 1.22. Became stable again at 1.22 after restarting multiple times. Motherboard likes to throw a hissy fit sometimes after restart but it looks like the SOC being at least 1.22 was the key to 3500 mhz, along with 1.42 ram voltage.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Forgive my ignoarance as I am currently on mobile device...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What board are you on? 3500mhz is ridiculously fast speed and based on its spec sheet CVIHero only goes up to 3200(OC)mhz speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the Crosshair 6 Hero for am4, you are correct. Its all in my sig. Tried real hard to get 3600 mhz at the 1.45 voltage range, all the way up to cl 18, but it just didnt take. Still, im quite happy about 3500 mhz, it is more than I thought I could get. *What do you think about running 1.42 ram voltage 24/7?*
Click to expand...

I dunno what you're running for RAM but 1.42 for 24/7 usage is likely to be okay. Stock is what, 1.15? 1.42 is actually not that great an increase over stock.









Thank you for your response on your board. Helps me work out a reasonable clock for my Clocking experience. Good to know that I will likely be able to go over the list spec OC for the same board.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Good to know that I will likely be able to go over the list spec OC for the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah man, this board is sweet, ive always been an Asus Crosshair fan for AMD, I wont use anything else. I had the phenom ii x4 965 BE with that older crosshair board, and I remember how sweet that was to OC.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> _The dram voltage is not the man issue. SOC voltage should NEVER be raised higher than 1.10v._ Good luck with your cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/AMD%20Ryzen%20Processor%20and%20AMD%20Ryzen%20Master%20Overclocking%20Users%20Guide.pdf
> 
> Memory voltage was also adjusted from default 1.20V up to 1.296V and *SOC Voltage was set
> to 1.20 V*
> 
> From AMD lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I saw the response and wondered to myself, "how do you get to 4.0 without increasing voltage above stock". Pretty sure it's not possible unless you got a golden chip from the silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I don't have to touch the V core on my 1800X to get 4 ghz stable just leave it in the default auto setting - almost everything I've ran will pass with the LLC in it's default "auto" as well , the exceptions were IBT on maximum settings and prime 95 custom 8k settings with 12 gb of ram being used. If I change LLC from auto to level 2 it will pass them as well.

Examples here .http://www.overclock.net/t/1628281/msi-x370-titanium-1800x-4-ghz-cl-14-3200-mhz-made-easy#post_26026620


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno what you're running for RAM but 1.42 for 24/7 usage is likely to be okay. Stock is what, 1.15? 1.42 is actually not that great an increase over stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response on your board. Helps me work out a reasonable clock for my Clocking experience. Good to know that I will likely be able to go over the list spec OC for the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I thought stock was 1.2 to 1.35?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno what you're running for RAM but 1.42 for 24/7 usage is likely to be okay. Stock is what, 1.15? 1.42 is actually not that great an increase over stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response on your board. Helps me work out a reasonable clock for my Clocking experience. Good to know that I will likely be able to go over the list spec OC for the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought stock was 1.2 to 1.35?
Click to expand...

Cud be. I am on mobile so I honestly have no clue to what his system specs are other than clock specs, board and CPU. That's why the "?", as I was speculating. Either way 1.42 is even closer to his stock voltage which confirms that it should be okay for 24/7 voltage.









It sux that I am dependant on my Mobile device atm, but whutcha gonna do when your desktop is down for delidding and your sig rig is down for modding.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## lerrk

Got my 1700 with taichi and Samsung's M378A1K43CB2, memory works fine on 3200. Clock oveeclocked to 3.8 with 1.2 vcore.


----------



## lum-x

I will order my ryzen system tonight,
Ryzen 7 1700
Asus Crosshair VI Hero
960 Evo 500gb
but I am not sure if its worth getting these rams
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491
also since i render a lot i thought of taking the 32gb kit.

Any suggestions will help me a lot on deciding about ram


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm a be grabbing a set of 2x8gb Corair Vengeance 3200mhz CL 16s. I've had good experience with Corsair RAM. I see no reason to go with anything else and RGB is icing on gingerbread imho. It serves zero functional purpose imho, other than window dressing.









I have a 4x RAM block so just need to pick up a couple of EK Monarch heatsinks and will swap them with the stock housings.









~Ceadder


----------



## lum-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm a be grabbing a set of 2x8gb Corair Vengeance 3200mhz CL 16s. I've had good experience with Corsair RAM. I see no reason to go with anything else and RGB is icing on gingerbread imho. It serves zero functional purpose imho, other than window dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 4x RAM block so just need to pick up a couple of EK Monarch heatsinks and will swap them with the stock housings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I might get these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232376. I think they will be good and hopefully AMD will improve memory support with time.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cud be. I am on mobile so I honestly have no clue to what his system specs are other than clock specs, board and CPU. That's why the "?", as I was speculating. Either way 1.42 is even closer to his stock voltage which confirms that it should be okay for 24/7 voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sux that I am dependant on my Mobile device atm, but whutcha gonna do when your desktop is down for delidding and your sig rig is down for modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Copy that! It's my understanding that ddr4 can safely run at 1.5. If that's true, and the IMC is solid, then we're good to go.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno what you're running for RAM but 1.42 for 24/7 usage is likely to be okay. Stock is what, 1.15? 1.42 is actually not that great an increase over stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response on your board. Helps me work out a reasonable clock for my Clocking experience. Good to know that I will likely be able to go over the list spec OC for the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought stock was 1.2 to 1.35?
Click to expand...

1.35 is what mine auto's to without core boost. ( cpu ) Xamp sets my ddr4 volts to 1.35 as well ( actually reports 1.36 V with some droops under load )


----------



## Alwrath

Update : Was playing Doom at 109.4 bclk 3500 mhz ram cl14. Had to use 1.45 voltage. Got some blinking artifacts while playing the game ( flashes of white, almost like it was showing the HWinfo64 in windows I had up while I was running it ). Have since dialed back down to 3400 mhz ram cl14. Takes alot less voltage at 1.36. SOC voltage is at 1.21, tried going lower but the motherboard loves to throw hissy boot fits with low SOC, cant get it up at 3400 mhz. Think ill leave it here for now









Edit update : turns out my geforce was unstable, had to bring the clock down to +95 1949 mhz. Stopped the white artifacts I was getting. Looks like I will have 3500 mhz after all.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Does anyone know what 1F code means in the code readout. Think my cpu or ram is dead. Tried in a different mobo but the cpu and dram light stays on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwrath

Update : well I definitely got 3500 mhz cl14 game stable. Only problem is my voltage is at 1.43 in the bios, and while im in windows it reads 1.46 in hwinfo64. Kinda high for my liking.


----------



## mus1mus

erm.


----------



## damitdang

Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4.
Also clear cmos /flash bios... restart and reset to default and no luck ... All i am changing is cpu core ratio and volt..

When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..

Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.

Please help!
Thank You


----------



## Ceadderman

A difference of .03 from BIOS to reported in HWInfo64 is nothing to fret about. Voltage tends to fluctuate based on need.









~Ceadder


----------



## Spectre-

Wow

Good thing i didnt buy the taichi


----------



## Alwrath

Alright im at 3968 mhz, 108 bclk 3454 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.39v game stable. Im done for a while


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Alright im at 3968 mhz, 108 bclk 3454 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1.39v game stable. Im done for a while


Impressive!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4.
> Also clear cmos /flash bios... restart and reset to default and no luck ... All i am changing is cpu core ratio and volt..
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Please help!
> Thank You


Screenshot your bios settings. , then after you boot to windows let the background housekeeping finish before starting cpu-z , take another screenshot.

Post those and it'll be easier to help you sort.


----------



## Spectre-

Quick question for the CHVI owners, would i lose bandwidth on my m.2 drive if i go above 104 bclk


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Wow
> 
> Good thing i didnt buy the taichi


So the take-away is don't use the newest asrock bios for the Taichi..

The previous one can be beaten into submission.


----------



## chew*

Or you can just use the "other" memory tab page that was added in new 2.2 bios


----------



## VeritronX

Pretty happy so far.. might go higher but pretty comfy leaving it as is:

39.75x101.5, 4034Mhz ~1.42v load 1573Mhz 1.116v idle, ram at 3248Mhz 14-14-14-14-34

 

Firestrike result: Link


----------



## Johan45

Looks good but you're already pushing the "safe" voltage envelope. You might want to work with it the way it is and just fine tune things.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Pretty happy so far.. might go higher but pretty comfy leaving it as is:
> 
> 39.75x101.5, 4034Mhz ~1.42v load 1573Mhz 1.116v idle, ram at 3248Mhz 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike result: Link


Run Intel Burn Test on Maximum or 90% of you ram and report back to me.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks good but you're already pushing the "safe" voltage envelope. You might want to work with it the way it is and just fine tune things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Run Intel Burn Test on Maximum or 90% of you ram and report back to me.


So far i've just done my normal overnight realbench + gaming tests and it's been fine with that, max cpu temp of 72C.. I'll give intel burn test I try, I used to use that back in the day but stopped when I had a haswell i7.


----------



## chew*

Realbench passes where prime 95 blend with 90% ram allocated instantly bsods. Same volts.

Want to test 3d loop some heaven maxxed out settings while running prime blend 90% allocated ram.

If you drop threads in prime this way = imc/memory. If you bsod needs less temps or more vcore or lower clock speed..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just chiming in. I'm not in favor of those uber stress tests.

It ultimately depends on your general usage. If you never push your CPU to extreme levels is better to use more real world tests.

In my case I ran my audio sequencer pushing all cores to 90% until it got stable. Also ran wprime some times and it passed. That's enough for me.

Definitely no Prime95 overnight. No way jose!...that's the best way to degrade your CPU.


----------



## VeritronX

I'm 10mins into the maximum ibt test, seems fine so far, max temp of 76C. Might increase the load fan speed, got it fixed to 1250rpm on the 1850rpm gt's atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Realbench passes where prime 95 blend with 90% ram allocated instantly bsods. Same volts.
> 
> Want to test 3d loop some heaven maxxed out settings while running prime blend 90% allocated ram.
> 
> If you drop threads in prime this way = imc/memory. If you bsod needs less temps or more vcore or lower clock speed..


Any particular version of prime95 I should use? I've seen some people being particular about that for some things.

While typing this on my phone the pc shut off around 14mins into the test. I've changed the fan curve and I'll try again and see what happens.


----------



## miklkit

So far it seems everyone is all over the place regarding stability testing. So much so that I don't know what to use when I do build a Ryzen system.

All I know right now is that I tested my FX with IBT AVX @ Very High and it passed for the first time 2 years ago @ 5 ghz on air. It is still running at 5 all day every day and when running the same maintenance utilities and comparing the results to a new laptop it is at least as stable as a stock intel.

But that is an FX. Will Ryzen work as well with IBT AVX?


----------



## bardacuda

Some people just want high bench numbers or gaming performance and don't care if they get a crash here or there down the road. Other people want to know their setup is completely stable. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well, yes...but most people wants their chip to last. no?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Well, yes...but most people wants their chip to last. no?


Two years and counting................


----------



## SaccoSVD

I don't know what your argument is...really.

I just said, be careful with overnight stress tests as they can degrade your CPU, Ryzen is new and we already heard a couple things related to that so better be cautious.


----------



## Alwrath

Back on 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34. Looks like its a crapshoot no matter what you do to get the motherboard to post the ram OC in the bios when you boot/restart. Just kept switching SOC voltage from 1.21 to 1.22 till it worked and posted at 3500 mhz. I also used boot voltage at 1.42 but the dram voltage is at 1.4. Im satisfied with this result!


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Realbench passes where prime 95 blend with 90% ram allocated instantly bsods. Same volts.
> 
> Want to test 3d loop some heaven maxxed out settings while running prime blend 90% allocated ram.
> 
> If you drop threads in prime this way = imc/memory. If you bsod needs less temps or more vcore or lower clock speed..


@chew, do you consider running prime and heaven for an hour a stable system, even if IBT maximum or 90% ram BSOD or turns off?


----------



## VeritronX

Running longer this time, seems to have settled on 74C as the fans have gone up and then come back down slightly holding that temp. I'm a little concerned about the voltage, it's sitting between 1.440v and 1.452v under extended ibt testing.. though it doesn't under normal load so probably not an issue outside of this testing. Just passed it's second run, taking about 10mins per run on maximum.


----------



## chew*

Preety much if you can get by the 3 hour mark you can go the full 24. They crash at like 3 points. First 20 min usually find imc thread drops. Hour range imc/thread drops 3 hour range bsod or imc/thread drop.

If you bsod in first hour you have a ways to go for stability.

Ibt is intel....thats what I means...Its intel burn test not amd burn test.

Amd suggests prime for "core clock stability" but states it does not stress ram enough. I counter this by running blend with roughly 90% ram allocated. I toss vga stress into mix since i game...

They (AMD)suggest linpack for stressing imc/ram...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> it's sitting between 1.440v and 1.452v


Is that using HWinfo? (CPUz is broken I believe)

if you set a 1.42V vcore and stress, depending on your LLC it should drop below that (according to HWinfo). I would consider those volts safe.

LLC5 can push the volts up (never tried it myself), and I honestly think it can be dangerous, specially when transitioning from peak usage to idle due to a spike.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Just chiming in. I'm not in favor of those uber stress tests.
> 
> It ultimately depends on your general usage. If you never push your CPU to extreme levels is better to use more real world tests.
> 
> In my case I ran my audio sequencer pushing all cores to 90% until it got stable. Also ran wprime some times and it passed. That's enough for me.
> 
> Definitely no Prime95 overnight. No way jose!...that's the best way to degrade your CPU.


Yah tell that to my cpus....they have run prime more than most of this forum combined. They have run on phase change at 1.6v to.

If you use common sense and proper bios settings....no degradation...


----------



## bardacuda

IBT is a linpack test, it just has an unfortunate name...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah tell that to my cpus....they have run prime more than most of this forum combined. They have run on phase change at 1.6v to.
> 
> If you use common sense and proper bios settings....no degradation...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Voltages too high will damage the silicon, no matter the condition the chip is in (idle / load). I personally wouldn't go higher than 1.475V in 24/7, despite the chips made on the legendary 32nm SHP process are tough nuts to kill immediately. I usually stop below this point since the powers and thermals are getting completely out of hand, even on the lowest leaking parts.


Differences of opinion. It seems reasonable to assume that low-leakage 32nm SOI FX chips are going to be more resilient in terms of high voltages than Zen chips.


----------



## Alwrath

Update : after 3 restarts with dram boot voltage and dram voltage at 1.39, switching SOC from 1.21 - 1.22, got 3500 mhz game stable. Ran a heaven loop and played Doom. Gonna try for 1.38 ram voltage.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah tell that to my cpus....they have run prime more than most of this forum combined. They have run on phase change at 1.6v to.
> 
> If you use common sense and proper bios settings....no degradation...


That's it. If a cpu degrades that fast it is running way outside its safe envelope. That comes down to user error. "If you can cool it, you can clock it."


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is that using HWinfo? (CPUz is broken I believe)
> 
> if you set a 1.42V vcore and stress, depending on your LLC it should drop below that (according to HWinfo). I would consider those volts safe.
> 
> LLC5 can push the volts up (never tried it myself), and I honestly think it can be dangerous, specially when transitioning from peak usage to idle due to a spike.


I'm using HWmonitor, looking at the CPU VCORE reading in the motherboard's sensor area. The Cpu temp I'm looking at is the package temp in the cpu's sensor area. I'm using a voltage offset in bios of +0.250v and a loadline calibration setting of high, which is the third highest option on my gigabyte x370 Gaming K7.

IBT itself crashed (linpack. exe has stopped working dialog box) a few minutes into it's 4th run. It looks like when it crashed the voltage spiked up to 1.476v, then it went straight to idle at 1.116v again. pc is now idling at 23C.

I'm pretty happy with that honestly, I will give p95 a go just to see what happens.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's it. If a cpu degrades that fast it is running way outside its safe envelope. That comes down to user error. "If you can cool it, you can clock it."


If voltage will damage silicon when the chip is idle then clearly temperature isn't the problem when it comes to voltages being too high:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Voltages too high will damage the silicon, no matter the condition the chip is in (idle / load). I personally wouldn't go higher than 1.475V in 24/7, despite the chips made on the legendary 32nm SHP process are tough nuts to kill immediately. I usually stop below this point since the powers and thermals are getting completely out of hand, even on the lowest leaking parts.


I find it very concerning that people would go so much higher with a 14nm LPP chip than The Stilt is comfortable with for a 32nm SHP SOI FX chip.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys how can i make it so my cpu will down clock and drop the voltage when not doing much? I have the giga k7 and 1700 and on ryzen balance plan and on cnq. I did notice it did drop down to 3000 at times but voltage stayed the same.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's it. If a cpu degrades that fast it is running way outside its safe envelope. That comes down to user error. "If you can cool it, you can clock it."
> 
> 
> 
> If voltage will damage silicon when the chip is idle then clearly temperature isn't the problem when it comes to voltages being too high:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Voltages too high will damage the silicon, no matter the condition the chip is in (idle / load). I personally wouldn't go higher than 1.475V in 24/7, despite the chips made on the legendary 32nm SHP process are tough nuts to kill immediately. I usually stop below this point since the powers and thermals are getting completely out of hand, even on the lowest leaking parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it very concerning that people would go so much higher with a 14nm LPP chip than The Stilt is comfortable with for a 32nm SHP SOI FX chip.
Click to expand...

If a few friendly warnings don't work then don't sweat it. It's not your system. Besides someone has to find the limits


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's it. If a cpu degrades that fast it is running way outside its safe envelope. That comes down to user error. "If you can cool it, you can clock it."
> 
> 
> 
> If voltage will damage silicon when the chip is idle then clearly temperature isn't the problem when it comes to voltages being too high:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Voltages too high will damage the silicon, no matter the condition the chip is in (idle / load). I personally wouldn't go higher than 1.475V in 24/7, despite the chips made on the legendary 32nm SHP process are tough nuts to kill immediately. I usually stop below this point since the powers and thermals are getting completely out of hand, even on the lowest leaking parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it very concerning that people would go so much higher with a 14nm LPP chip than The Stilt is comfortable with for a 32nm SHP SOI FX chip.
Click to expand...

I think it will vary a lot from one FX to another but I would say that's a very conservative voltage and the post 1429 batch 8xxx chips are probably the ones at highest risk from if any of them are.

Personally I've run a couple 8350's at 1.5 volts + since they were released ( with benching sessions up to 1.72 volts) and they show no sign of degrading - but I don't typically go over 60 C on the core.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think it will vary a lot from one FX to another but I would say that's a very conservative voltage


It may be for 32nm SHP SOI. But, for 14nm LPP?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> the post 1429 batch 8xxx chips are probably the ones at highest risk from if any of them are.


Are you referring to the 9000 series? The Stilt said higher leakage parts are more easily damaged by higher voltages. So, since the 9000 series has higher leakage than even the first batch of 8000s it would be reasonable to say the 9000 series CPUs should be used with more a conservative voltage max than the initial batch of FX chips. However, the average leakage improved a lot in all the other FX chips, in comparison with the early chips. So, if ignoring the 9000 series, it makes sense to say that the later batches are safer to use with a higher voltage max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Personally I've run a couple 8350's at 1.5 volts + since they were released ( with benching sessions up to 1.72 volts) and they show no sign of degrading - but I don't typically go over 60 C on the core.


Temperature seems like a red herring, in terms of the potential of too-high voltage to damage a chip, if The Stilt's post that I quoted is correct.

_Update: It is a red herring in terms of the ability of voltage to damage silicon, regardless of the temperature. However, temperature can make things even worse by increasing leakage (as detailed in my next post). The bottom line is that elevated temperature is not necessary to make too-high voltage a degradation problem.

If a chip can be damaged by idling at too high a voltage then the advice "If you can cool it you can clock it" seems unwise._


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Relative leakage:
> 
> FX-9590 = 11.9 (avg)
> FX-8370 = ~16.6 (avg)
> FX-8370E = ~ 21.5 (avg)
> 
> The first FX-8350s had significantly higher leakage, around 14 on average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> High leaking specimen = < 1.450V (sustained Vmax)
> Low leaking specimen = < 1.525V (sustained Vmax)
> 
> Those are not official figures, however they are based on my own experience on >>200 different Piledriver CPUs. On most motherboards you will be VRM limited at or below those figures anyway.
> 
> FX-8300 (P0 - 3300MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8310 (P0 - 3400MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8320 (P0 - 3500MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.30000V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8320E (P0 - 3200MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8350 (P0 - 4000MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.30000V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8370 (P0 - 4000MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.30000V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8370E (P0 - 3300MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-9370 (P0 - 4400MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.45625V (< = high(er) leak, > =low(er) leak)
> Lower leaking specimens never implemented, cannibal / recycling SKU
> 
> FX-9590 (P0 - 4700MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.45625V (< = high(er) leak, > =low(er) leak)
> Lower leaking specimens never implemented, cannibal / recycling SKU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> High leakage specimens also run significantly hotter. In fact the temperature through the whole system will be somewhat higher due the higher current draw (increased losses).
> 
> *Increase in temperature increases the leakage, while lowering the temperature decreases it. At higher temperatures it is easier to generate hot spots, since the thermal conductivity of silicon decreases when the temperature increases.*
> 
> The thermal conductivity of silicon can be calculated: (117.5 - (0.42 * (X - 100))) W / m-K.
> i.e. at 20°C temperature silicon has thermal conductivity of 151.1W/m-K and at 60°C 134.3W/m-K.
> 
> In my tests I found out that the current draw of a FX CPU reduces by ~30%. when the chip is frozen from the normal operating temperatures down to ~ -160°C.


This does point to temperature making too-high voltage even worse.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys how can i make it so my cpu will down clock and drop the voltage when not doing much? I have the giga k7 and 1700 and on ryzen balance plan and on cnq. I did notice it did drop down to 3000 at times but voltage stayed the same.


You need to be using the F3 bios and set cpu vcore to normal, and use the offset to increase voltage instead. You might also want to edit the ryzen power plan and change the minimum cpu frequency to 0%. I'm on windows 7 with the normal balanced plan with that set to 0%.


----------



## Alwrath

Well, tried lowering my SOC to 1.18 and system became unstable during gaming. Brought it back up to 1.2 and everythings stable again. Tried 1.37V for 3500 mhz but it was a no go after 8 restarts. Final voltage for 3500 mhz ram is 1.38. Not bad, I just hope this SOC voltage stays stable at 1.2


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4.
> Also clear cmos /flash bios... restart and reset to default and no luck ... All i am changing is cpu core ratio and volt..
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Please help!
> Thank You


the latest bios for the msi carbon was bad, I went back to 1.3, at stock the cpu was throttling down to 2550mhz from 3200 while running superpi. I have not seen this behaviour before.
also check your windows power options as the ryzen balanced did not seem to have set a lower clock on mine, so I told it to idle at 20% and now it down clocks.


----------



## miklkit

While The Stilt is doing the right thing with his safe and sane settings, AMD themselves say 1.55 volts is the safe limit. Many users have been testing that limit with mixed results. Some are doing fine years later and some degraded their cpu after only six months. As a general rule The Stilt's advice is quite smart for the general population.

But seriously, no matter what the platform, if someone degrades a cpu in 24 hours then they are doing something seriously wrong. Even I couldn't do that.









I don't think any reasonable person would compare FX to Ryzen. AMD says 1.45 volts max and I consider that a hard redline. The Stilt might say no more than 1.4 volts for 24/7 use for the general population. Who knows?

EDIT: OIC you think that saying is unwise. For Ryzen it may be.


----------



## chew*

Um actually amd has stated 1.45 burst (benching) 1.4 24/7.

Stilt states 1.475 on ryzen?

Could have swore i read he said 3.6-3.8 with 1.3v is happy zone...

And i have run 1.475 but for air i have chosen 1.40 socket as my comfort zone on air....on phase multi threaded i have gone 1.45 max...-40c

Single threaded higher (1.6v) -40c

If you understand how turbo and xfr works and how amd does it.then you can understand how i am getting away with it without damage thus far...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> You need to be using the F3 bios and set cpu vcore to normal, and use the offset to increase voltage instead. You might also want to edit the ryzen power plan and change the minimum cpu frequency to 0%. I'm on windows 7 with the normal balanced plan with that set to 0%.


yep on f3 Do you know what offset i need for 3.9ghz with llc on turbo @1.35v? Im pretty new to this offset voltage stuff lol

Edit or what settings you have yours at for 1.416? than i can just dial it down for mine.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Um actually amd has stated 1.45 burst (benching) 1.4 2/47.
> 
> Stilt states 1.475 on ryzen?


The posts about 1.475 were about 32nm SHP SOI vs. the Ryzen voltage max. I would read the quotes from The Stilt carefully.


----------



## miklkit

Err, if I am reading the posts correctly AMD says 1.55 volts is the max safe voltage for FX while The Stilt says 1.475 volts is the max for safe 24/7 use with an FX.

AMD says 1.45 volts is the max safe voltage for Ryzen as far as I know. I speculated that The Stilt would suggest 1.4 max.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't think any reasonable person would compare FX to Ryzen.


I think the opposite. Voltage max comparisons are important as process nodes shrink and change.

Given his estimated maxes for 32nm SHP SOI I would certainly not go close to that max with a 14nm LPP part. Leakage and other factors, like the use of FinFET, make a big difference, but there is the precautionary principle and the general concept that shrinkage increases the problem of electromigration.


----------



## MrPerforations

i would find that the mobo will overheat with voltages above 1.4v. in the 1.42v area, i got 69c for the cpu but theres a 94c temp over there? i know i need a fan on my vrm.


----------



## chew*

You can not compare this architecture to BD....electrically speaking

If you wanted to compare it to any previous architecture Llano would be the best choice...electrically speaking

Scale with cold not with volts...

These chips remind me of Llano alot...


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Preety much if you can get by the 3 hour mark you can go the full 24. They crash at like 3 points. First 20 min usually find imc thread drops. Hour range imc/thread drops 3 hour range bsod or imc/thread drop.
> 
> If you bsod in first hour you have a ways to go for stability.
> 
> Ibt is intel....thats what I means...Its intel burn test not amd burn test.
> 
> Amd suggests prime for "core clock stability" but states it does not stress ram enough. I counter this by running blend with roughly 90% ram allocated. I toss vga stress into mix since i game...
> 
> They (AMD)suggest linpack for stressing imc/ram...


Prime95 had two workers stop at the 31min mark.. IBT stopped working at ~43mins after passing three runs. The prime test was run after the IBT test without a reboot, pc didn't crash or bsod.

What would you recommend? I don't want to give it more vcore, but maybe more ram voltage? It's on XMP defaults atm but I think that means about 1.38v on this board, with 1.2v for SOC. Another option might be to find a better LLC setting and adjust the offset to match, it's hitting three different voltages under load atm and I'd rather it settled on one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Do you know what offset i need for 3.9ghz with llc on turbo @1.35v? Im pretty new to this offset voltage stuff lol
> 
> Edit or what settings you have yours at for 1.416? than i can just dial it down for mine.


You probably want an offset of +0.200v or less.. just set the multi to 36 or something and mess with the offset and see what it drops to under load, get it holding the voltage you want then put the multi back up again and re-test.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, if I am reading the posts correctly AMD says 1.55 volts is the max safe voltage for FX while The Stilt says 1.475 volts is the max for safe 24/7 use with an FX.
> 
> AMD says 1.45 volts is the max safe voltage for Ryzen as far as I know. I speculated that The Stilt would suggest 1.4 max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt, speaking about FX*
> High leaking specimen = < 1.450V (sustained Vmax)
> Low leaking specimen = < 1.525V (sustained Vmax)
> 
> FX-9590 = 11.9 (avg)
> FX-8350 (first ones - early batch or batches) ~14 (avg)
> FX-8370 = ~16.6 (avg)
> FX-8370E = ~ 21.5 (avg)


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You can not compare this architecture to BD....electrically speaking


Of course they can be compared. Anything can be compared.

There is also the general rule that electromigration increase with node shrinkage, so voltage maxes will continue to be reduced over time. FinFET probably slowed that trend some but it seems unavoidable.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I think the opposite. Voltage max comparisons are important as process nodes shrink and change.
> 
> Given his estimated maxes for 32nm SHP SOI I would certainly not go close to that max with a 14nm LPP part. Leakage and other factors, like the use of FinFET, make a big difference, but there is the precautionary principle and the general concept that shrinkage increases the problem of electromigration.


Heh. Methinks we are saying the same thing in different ways. FX can safely handle more voltage than Ryzen can.

Man I got the buyems bad now.







Gotta get a Ryzen to play with.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Of course they can be compared. Anything can be compared.


You can try....but totally different animals...

High clocking poor effeciency chip...BD

Low clocking high effeciency chip...Ryzen

Complete 180 degree opposites.

Llano was a low clocking high effeciency cpu...


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Heh. Methinks we are saying the same thing in different ways. FX can safely handle more voltage than Ryzen can.
> 
> Man I got the buyems bad now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get a Ryzen to play with.


I found it boring and disappointing I'm afraid.
i should have got a bus clocker really, but they have problems anyway.


----------



## superstition222

The other thing to take into account with his 1.475 number is overshoot from LLC. People have also said that the Crosshair board under-reports voltages. Put those two things together, especially with a high-leakage high-heat part like a 9590...

If I were to have a lot of money for entertainment I would investigate the maximum voltage range for Zen. I don't, though, so it's important for me to recognize the safe range. I'm sure there are others who are also not very well-off.

It's not just a matter of how much heat is your chip enduring and what the voltage max is. It's also a matter of what your board is pumping into the chip.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Prime95 had two workers stop at the 31min mark.. IBT stopped working at ~43mins after passing three runs. The prime test was run after the IBT test without a reboot, pc didn't crash or bsod.
> 
> What would you recommend? I don't want to give it more vcore, but maybe more ram voltage? It's on XMP defaults atm but I think that means about 1.38v on this board, with 1.2v for SOC. Another option might be to find a better LLC setting and adjust the offset to match, it's hitting three different voltages under load atm and I'd rather it settled on one.
> You probably want an offset of +0.200v or less.. just set the multi to 36 or something and mess with the offset and see what it drops to under load, get it holding the voltage you want then put the multi back up again and re-test.


Your imc is not stable. Your peaked on soc...try vddp(1.0-1.2 max) and vdimm or....run memory @ lower speed.

Thx for confirming test fail time required....saves me the need for even testing ibt..


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Originally Posted by The Stilt, speaking about FX
> High leaking specimen = < 1.450V (sustained Vmax)
> Low leaking specimen = < 1.525V (sustained Vmax)


low leaking chips use lower voltage than high leaking chips at the same clock.
you got it the wrong way round there.

i hear the feet of the trolls coming....


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> low leaking chips use lower voltage than high leaking chips at the same clock.


You posted a blank message to use as evidence to claim that I got something wrong?

How about posting what you think I said?


----------



## MrPerforations

you didn't, stilts did, I did try to post it , one sec.


----------



## chew*

Higher leakage usually = higher tdp even with less voltage.

The voltage is lower due to heat...

They usually do not clock good on air/water because you can not keep thermals in check...but they clock higher on ln2...thermals are in check finally...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> you didn't, stilts did, I did try to post it , one sec.


You must have misread something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics. The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throughout the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses. *On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significantly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.*
> 
> An ASIC with high leakage characteristics is only desirable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with. Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desirable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.


Lower-leakage parts are better outside of LN2 but that doesn't mean voltages can just be raised forever. Electromigration happens.


----------



## MrPerforations

that is odd, i read an article, it explained to me that the cpu will lose some voltage though leaking, this makes the chip require more voltage to work, thats the way it was explainded to me.
1.4v for 3850, plenty of chips doing better than that.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I found it boring and disappointing I'm afraid.
> i should have got a bus clocker really, but they have problems anyway.


For me OCing is a means to an end.

The biggest thing gimping FX is that the latest SSE stuff doesn't play nice with it. This gimps it much more than the single thread performance. Ryzen plays nice with that SSE stuff so will have better performance just from that. Then comes the other goodies like faster ram. Methinks I would be perfectly happy at 3.8, but time will tell.


----------



## MrPerforations

i would wait for the next round of chips, see what they offer first.
in games the fx i had was enough to power it.


----------



## superstition222

I see that you edited the quote. He appears to be talking about maximum safe voltages. If you notice he shows a higher safe voltage for the lower-leaking part and a lower safe voltage for the higher-leaking part.

Update: Saw your new post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that is odd, i read an article, it explained to me that the cpu will lose some voltage though leaking, this makes the chip require more voltage to work, thats the way it was explainded to me.


Higher leakage means more heat. More heat can increase voltage requirement.


----------



## MrPerforations

and i see what your saying, it down to heat not chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

My early 8 core FX's will tolerate gobs of voltage and scale decently with it, The 4 post 1429 batch chips I have get too hot at the same volts and refuse to clock as high but those 8xxx's will run a moderate overclock on much less voltage than my early Vishera's.

Very hard for me to believe based on my experience that you can hurt these chips with less than 1.6 volts as long as you keep core temps under control.

Time will tell on the Ryzen chips - so far I've not spent too much time above 1.45 nor have I let it get hotter than 63 C ( 83 C with amd's offset added). So far no signs of any degredation, but I have excellent water cooling and liquid temps almost never go higher than 5 C above ambient.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> and i see what your saying, it down to heat not chip.


It's easy to be confused.

It seems like the general rule is to increase voltage to achieve stability as temperature rises. But, current increase is the bigger issue. The higher-leakage parts (e.g. 9000 series) make people think they're better because they have lower voltages at a clock rate but the bigger problem is the current they're using and all the heat that's created at that lower voltage.

The vast majority of the talk in overclocking forums is based on the idea that having lower voltage at a specific clock (versus other parts) is better - when, in fact, what's ideal is to have the lowest voltage _for that individual part_ at a certain clock rate, while being stable - rather than versus other parts. Other parts that have higher voltage but lower current usage, due to them having lower leakage, at that clock rate are actually better (outside of phase/LN2). But, most people assume the one at the lower voltage is the better part. (Of course, this is about the safe voltage range. If you raise the voltage to one that's unsafe then that's bad.)

It seems like phase and LN2 have muddied the term "golden sample". A golden sample for those is different (higher leakage) than one for air/water.

So, I suppose we need new terminology to reflect that each chip can have two-three different golden samples (air/water, phase, LN2).

If the terminology were to reflect this difference that could help clarify the voltage/current issue.


----------



## chew*

Basically 1800x = higher leakage but not high leakage...

Now in that sku....a chip with a vid of say 1.20 vs a chip with vid of 1.30 is a high leaker...

Cant just go by clock/temps say yep mines a leaker.

1700 by nature is the dumping grounds for the lower leakage chips.....however in that bin you can find leakier chips as well...

Lower vid usually = leakier of the less leaky chips...

If ln2 was your goal... A lower leakage 1800x is most likely still going to beat a higher leakage 1700 counterpart.

The lower leakage 1800x still is most likely leakier than a high leakage 1700 part.

To sum this up....water/air...1700 is easier to tame thermals wise...will most likely need more voltage than an 1800x however..


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> You probably want an offset of +0.200v or less.. just set the multi to 36 or something and mess with the offset and see what it drops to under load, get it holding the voltage you want then put the multi back up again and re-test.


Just tried it and it still wont downclock or the vcore... But if i keep the cpu at auto for the speed it will down clock, But if i touch the muti at all it will stay at a steady clock and vcore....

Does anything need to be disabled in bios?


----------



## MrPerforations

look at your windows power plan, it might not have an idle setting turned on.
and look for cool and quiet in bios.
mine disables cool and quiet when i set a clock.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Just tried it and it still wont downclock or the vcore... But if i keep the cpu at auto for the speed it will down clock, But if i touch the muti at all it will stay at a steady clock and vcore....
> 
> Does anything need to be disabled in bios?


No, I left all the cool and quiet, C6 stuff enabled as it was by default... maybe it's a windows 10 thing? I haven't messed with anything much in windows 7 or the bios to have it working. I changed the windows power profile to 0% minimum frequency rather than 5% because someone said somewhere it allows a lower power state, but I'm pretty sure it was downclocking at the default of 5% anyways.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Basically 1800x = higher leakage but not high leakage...
> 
> Now in that sku....a chip with a vid of say 1.20 vs a chip with vid of 1.30 is a high leaker...
> 
> Cant just go by clock/temps say yep mines a leaker.
> 
> 1700 by nature is the dumping grounds for the lower leakage chips.....however in that bin you can find leakier chips as well...
> 
> Lower vid usually = leakier of the less leaky chips...
> 
> If ln2 was your goal... A lower leakage 1800x is most likely still going to beat a higher leakage 1700 counterpart.
> 
> The lower leakage 1800x still is most likely leakier than a high leakage 1700 part.
> 
> To sum this up....water/air...1700 is easier to tame thermals wise...will most likely need more voltage than an 1800x however..


Are you saying that The Stilt erred or that AMD is binning Zen based on phase/LN2 performance? Why on Earth would AMD do that?

He said lower leakage is always better for air and water. Why would the 1800X, then, be binned as a higher-leakage Zen example and the 1700 be a "dumping ground" for lower-leakage parts?


----------



## BWG

Hey you early birds...









I just got my 1700x on an Asus Prime X370-Pro Friday. I've played around with it a bit, but now I want to get serious. 360 RAD with Ultra Kaze Push/Pull, 15,000 btu floor A/C Unit in the Computer Room. Old XSPC RASA block is working great. Air cooling on everything else but the GPU's.

So, are these settings all optimal to go for the max 24/7 stable OC?


All voltages are set to auto except for CPU (Offset Mode), RAM (stock 1.35v), and SOC (offset to 1.2v). Any other voltages matter that I should manually set?
CPU/SOC: 140%
CPU/SOC: 600kHz
CPU LLC: I have it at lvl 2 right now, but I'm good on this one unless someone has some advice to consider. +.025v max at this setting is what I'm seeing.
SOC LLC: I left this on auto. I know I should likely set it to something, right?
Digi + VRM: All other settings are on Extreme.

Anything else I should mess with right now? Is pstate changes mainly for lower idle power only, or do I need to change something now?


----------



## VeritronX

AMD don't give you a cooler with the 1800X, the assumption is that you'll use a decent one, especially if you want XFR to work well. They would be more concerned with longevity via lower voltages and assuming that good cooling was provided. The 1700 on the other hand has to work well with the wraith spire 95W cooler it comes with, so it needs to be easier to cool.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Are you saying that The Stilt erred or that AMD is binning Zen based on phase/LN2 performance? Why on Earth would AMD do that?
> 
> He said lower leakage is always better for air and water. Why would the 1800X, then, be binned as a higher-leakage Zen example and the 1700 be a "dumping ground" for lower-leakage parts?


No neither of us are wrong...

AMD is binning by what appears to be tdp...

The side effect is what i explained

The proof can be found in hwbot ln2 results...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No neither of us are wrong...
> 
> AMD is binning by what appears to be tdp...
> 
> The side effect is what i explained


It makes little overall sense to me to put the leakier chips on top when the process, not artificial inertia from planned obsolescence, is limiting the clock rate - given Intel's better single-thread and AVX-2 performance.

Sacrificing more potential stock clock speed to make it easier to market the 1800X based on LN2 overclocking success seems unwise.

This could mean that AMD plans to introduce a successor to the 1800X, likely in short order. But, the momentum from a more-competitive, not less-competitive, Zen introduction outweighs that gain, eh? Plus, if the lower-ranked parts are going to outperform the 1800X on air and water any newer high-end part will be exposed in reviews unless something else has changed to give it an edge.

Or, did I miss something?

"Binning according to TDP" doesn't explain why AMD would take parts that would excel the most on air/water and put them into an inferior binning.


----------



## chew*

Ln2 is not any part of the equasion....its just a side effect of the way they are binning based on tdp...

The leakier chips have always been top sku or near top sku and never at the bottom of the scale...

Lets look at deneb...before they refined binning and after...955 was king of ln2...probably still is on hwbot...

2600k was king on sandy.....

Ln2 is not even remotely in either of there factors they honestly could not care...

Its merely a side effect of the binning process and nothing more..

Can not rate chips at 65w tdp if they exceed 65w...simple as that..


----------



## Alwrath

Ack 1.38V was unstable after more testing. On the bright side my SOC voltage is stable at 1.2. So final settings are 3500 mhz 14-14-14-14-34 SOC 1.2 dram voltage 1.39.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ln2 is not any part of the equasion....its just a side effect of the way they are binning based on tdp...


*What is to be gained* by putting parts that perform worse on air/water higher than those that perform better?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> *What is to be gained* by putting parts that perform worse on air/water higher than those that perform better?


It seems to me that AMD is trying to minimise the voltage the chips will run at for their stock speed ratings... the lower parts are the ones that need more voltage for higher clocks, but that's ok because their stock clocks are lower.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm using HWmonitor, looking at the CPU VCORE reading in the motherboard's sensor area. The Cpu temp I'm looking at is the package temp in the cpu's sensor area. I'm using a voltage offset in bios of +0.250v and a loadline calibration setting of high, which is the third highest option on my gigabyte x370 Gaming K7.
> 
> IBT itself crashed (linpack. exe has stopped working dialog box) a few minutes into it's 4th run. It looks like when it crashed the voltage spiked up to 1.476v, then it went straight to idle at 1.116v again. pc is now idling at 23C.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with that honestly, I will give p95 a go just to see what happens.


I believe HWMon and CPUz are both broken. The vcore values are all over the place.

HWinfo shows much clearly how the LLC affects voltage, here in my PRIME X370 PRO LLCs 2 to 4 are all vdroops, with different values, only LLC5 is told to give vboost but I never use that as is dangerous.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I believe HWMon and CPUz are both broken. The vcore values are all over the place.
> 
> HWinfo shows much clearly how the LLC affects voltage, here in my PRIME X370 PRO LLCs 2 to 4 are all vdroops, with different values, only LLC5 is told to give vboost but I never use that as is dangerous.


I think that's more motherboard related.. HWmonitor reports the vcore voltage from my gigabyte board perfectly fine, same with the msi tomahawk I had that I setup for a friend. Asus on the other hand has always done their own thing with their sensor reporting, using custom chips and telling everyone they should just use their AI suite. Their cpu temp reporting problems are another example of this going wrong.


----------



## MrPerforations

is your turbo enabled?
maybe its overiding your voltage?
I have used auto llc for this chip, seems to work fine.


----------



## chew*

We can look at deneb..real quick.

As they fine tune binning and process will we see a higher sku? Probably.

955,965,975 as they refined alot more.. but 955 reigned supreme on ln2....it was not the lowest bin 4 core by any means...

Ime and i must have ripped 100+ bd on ln2 pre launch.. The best were highest bin second lowest leakage on ln2.

Second lowest vid is what we did record with live....later that day sammi and i broke our own record again @ 8522 on once again second lowest vid in the highest bin.

Anyway up to ln2 guys to find whats best...not amd...or intel...

When they find whats best...you can be damn sure that is where the high leakage bin is.

Feel free to go watch amd guiness wr video with open eyes...look closely at trays of chips and what was written on them...i did not test clocks on any...just vid...then right to ln2...if good lhe.

Trust me when i say this...we did find a lucky chip...but i narrowed the field down considerably by doing what i did which increased our odds of success substantially...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I think that's more motherboard related.. HWmonitor reports the vcore voltage from my gigabyte board perfectly fine, same with the msi tomahawk I had that I setup for a friend. Asus on the other hand has always done their own thing with their sensor reporting, using custom chips and telling everyone they should just use their AI suite. Their cpu temp reporting problems are another example of this going wrong.


Yeah you can forget about the AI suite.

But you mentioned the CPU peaked high and you were concerned and is exactly what HWmon shows in my machine (see image) and HWinfo shows a much stable behavior (volts never jump) and overall HWinfo numbers they all make sense and suddenly you get a much better grip of your MOBO.

Try them side by side and stress the system briefly and see how everything makes sense in HWinfo and not in HWmon. Try different LLCs in the AI suite and try again, you'll see.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> It seems to me that AMD is trying to minimise the voltage the chips will run at for their stock speed ratings... the lower parts are the ones that need more voltage for higher clocks, but that's ok because their stock clocks are lower.


To what end?

Lower voltage is only a meaningful metric when it is combined with lower current. The Stilt made it clear that lower leakage is always better on air and water. How many 1800X buyers care about phase and LN2? Is that enough to bin the entire line based on those customers?

Putting the lower-leakage Zen chips at lower SKUs is stupid, except for the lowest-leakage parts in some situation in which AMD really needs low current. It would be better to have the lowest-leakage SKUs in the top-end so clocks can be as high as possible given the lower single thread and AVX2 performance of Zen vs. Intel.


----------



## chew*

Wonder what Sammi and i are looking at here?


----------



## chew*

You keep bring up ln2...stop it...

They dont give a rats rump about ln2...stop trying to analyze it that way.
*TDP TDP TDP TDP*
OK?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Wonder what Sammi and i are looking at here?


Smudges of greasy fingers touching beautiful chips?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> It seems to me that AMD is trying to minimise the voltage the chips will run at for their stock speed ratings... the lower parts are the ones that need more voltage for higher clocks, but that's ok because their stock clocks are lower.


IDK about that. I think that once you get to salvage bins almost anything goes. R5 1400 in my rig can hit 3.9ghz with under 1.4v under load (1.362v). I would likely be landing in the 4ghz/1.42v range if my MB vcore could be set above 1.4v or not droop by 0.05v at 1.4v load.

Same chip can do 3ghz at 0.9v, but the regulation on the board is not the best at bootstrapping that low. So I use 0.95v.

These seem like pretty average numbers across all Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Wonder what Sammi and i are looking at here?


map of berlin?
is steiner not going to make it today?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Smudges of greasy fingers touching beautiful chips?


Nothing useful to contribute


----------



## chew*

Sure is not alot written on the chips just x.xxx hmm


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nothing usefull to contribute


Hey, you asked us. I though it was a plausible answer.









*useful

There's your useful answer!!!


----------



## chew*

Got to love greasy fingers and phones with cracked screens


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys how can i make it so my cpu will down clock and drop the voltage when not doing much? I have the giga k7 and 1700 and on ryzen balance plan and on cnq. I did notice it did drop down to 3000 at times but voltage stayed the same.


Here the same happens while using the Zenstates, clocks go down but volts seem to stay. At least HW info tells me the main vcore value is at max because one core is at that value at any moment. VID values change, but I'm almost sure HWinfor VID meters are not telling the truth cause they bounce even on manual OCs.

Using the balanced power profile all cores go down and your main vcore meter too, the problem is, if all your cores are down you'll lose a bit of performance. You won't notice that in normal desktop scenarios but while gaming or working with audio or video sequencers it hinders performance a bit...the system runs much better if at least one core is at full speed.

I've tested a lot, and Ryzen balanced or High performance with 5% minimum CPU state are your best options.


----------



## MrPerforations

the ryzen balanced power plan is not set up right, change the power setting for the idle state.

go to power options, change power options, change advanded power options, processor power managment, minimum processor state. set that.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> You probably want an offset of +0.200v or less.. just set the multi to 36 or something and mess with the offset and see what it drops to under load, get it holding the voltage you want then put the multi back up again and re-test.


Hmm so far i cant get it to down clock even with offset... Now it down clocks fine when i don't touch muti and leave it at stock but asoon as i touch the muti it will stay maxed clocks:/

Not sure if my board even likes offset the dam thing overvolted when i got in windows saw 1.5 something when it was loading things..... Hopefully a glitch and didn't hurt my cpu... Temps was fine and it was ony at that voltage for about 2 mins.

Will it take longer than that to degrade it?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You keep bring up ln2...stop it...
> 
> They dont give a rats rump about ln2...stop trying to analyze it that way.
> *TDP TDP TDP TDP*
> OK?


Your refusal to answer my question indicates that you have no answer to provide.

Why would AMD weaken its position by making the 1800X less competitive with Intel by putting the low-leakage Zen chips in what you referred to as the "dump"?


----------



## chew*

I really think your barking up the wrong tree superstition...

Seriously this is what i see.

How dare AMD put the best air overclockers at a more affordable price range.

I would much rather spend $500 then $329.

See my point?

Sorry but i fail to see your reasoning...

The tdp binning process dictates what chips end up where. That is all...can not sell 95w chips as 65w...its called false advertisement...

Once again your trying to analyze something that needs no analyzing...

Tdp dictates what goes where and nothing more. They have a sku that must meet there tdp under however way they determine tdp...they fill that range.

Side effect...= ln2 ocers pay more to play.

24/7 guys get off much cheaper.

Burn the witch!!!!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I really think your barking up the wrong tree superstition...
> 
> Seriously this is what i see.
> 
> How dare AMD put the best air overclockers at a more affordable price range.
> 
> I would much rather spend $500 then $329.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Sorry but i fail to see your reasoning...


Your reasoning makes no sense.

The only reason to put the low-leakage Zen chips into a lower SKU is if that SKU requires especially difficult-to-meet power requirements, like the R9 Nano or the 8370E. Both of those parts came with a price premium. They were not part of a "dumping ground".


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> the ryzen balanced power plan is not set up right, change the power setting for the idle state.
> 
> go to power options, change power options, change advanded power options, processor power managment, minimum processor state. set that.


Hmm i dont see a option for minimum processor state? Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm i dont see a option for minimum processor state? Maybe that's the problem?


Definitely, you must enable the power state options and the CPU boost options in the advanced AMD settings in your BIOS.


----------



## MrPerforations

and cool and quiet?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Definitely, you must enable the power state options and the CPU boost options in the advanced AMD settings in your BIOS.


Hmm just checked now and both of those are on? And cnq


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Your reasoning makes no sense.
> 
> The only reason to put the low-leakage Zen chips into a lower SKU is if that SKU requires especially difficult-to-meet power requirements, like the R9 Nano or the 8370E. Both of those parts came with a price premium. They were not part of a "dumping ground".


I call it a dumping ground but it probably is not...once again must meet the tdp requirements however they test...no clue

Whatever the case may be. Results do not lie.

Ln2 =1800x champ.

Ln2 =1700 dud.

Then go read stilts info knowing that.

Then go buy a chip based on that.

Air/water 24/7 cheaper? So what is your complaint?

You bought 1800x?


----------



## Gigabytes

If you want your Ryzen to automatically down clock you have to have the cpu set to auto. XFR only works in auto.





Asus ZenState tool will allow you to change the P-States on their motherboards.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm just checked now and both of those are on? And cnq


are you trying to use zenstates?

I think if you set a manual multiplier and vcore P states gets disabled automatically. To be able to use states (downclock) and overclock at the same time you must set the multiplier and vcore to auto and put your values in the zenstates app.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> are you trying to use zenstates?
> 
> I think if you set a manual multiplier and vcore P states gets disabled automatically. To be able to use states (downclock) and overclock at the same time you must set the multiplier and vcore to auto and put your values in the zenstates app.


Nope didn't even know what that zenstates app is till i look it up lol So that's the ony way to do it is overclock threw software and not bios?

Hmm i see its for asus so that doeisnt work with gigabyte right?


----------



## chew*

Keep in mind and keep perspective in mind...chew* = ln2 overclocker.

My idea or comments of "dumping grounds" = chips that suck on ln2.

My "dumping grounds" is exactly what air/water guys would be able to control thermally.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Nope didn't even know what that zenstates app is till i look it up lol So that's the ony way to do it is overclock threw software and not bios?


Zenstates is asus specific.

Would strongly suggest you skip it.

Your gigabyte gaming k7 can both overclock and both downvolt and downclock if you properly set up it's bclk. Check the k7 thread for pointers. Hunt down Mus's posts. He briefly mentions the method that worked for him at least once if not more.


----------



## chew*

Must be stock multi...the giga was weird i could actually still use cpb with a 4 gig oc...chip shot up to 4.2 i was like oops...that was with refclock + ryzenmaster which no other board works with cpb after i bump it past 100 or default multi.

I should try pstate or offsets or whatever its called on that board..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Zenstates is asus specific.


Oops! that's true....facepalm.

Hmm, maybe it would still work? did anyone try?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Oops! that's true....facepalm.
> 
> Hmm, maybe it would still work? did anyone try?


Interaction with other motherboard makers bios? You first.

I'm all for experimenting with someone elses working software if they're more than able to fix problems, or I'm going to be the one fixing it if something gets borked.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm just checked now and both of those are on? And cnq


Downclock and downvolt only works with .25 multipliers on the K7. At least for now.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i have a another question why doesn't llc do much for me? Like i herd others keeping their cpu vcore on auto but uping the llc to turbo or extreme to get around 1.3 1.35?? The vcore is more steady with it on tho.

With mine on even extreme it ony makes a little difference.... It still in the 1.2s...


----------



## chew*

Llc = load @ idle does nothing


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Llc = load @ idle does nothing


yea that's what i meant if i run ibx the vcore doeisnt go up much... here's a screenshot with load on it and its on extreme ... shouldint the vcore be going much higher than 1.248? also this is on 3.7ghz just for testing this cause i know for dam sure it doeisnt do 3.9 with this vcore lol..


----------



## chew*

software is fairly unreliable unfortunately.

here is an example......if cpu-z was my real volts my temps would be way over the 75c peak I'm getting......


----------



## Gigabytes

I think the SenseMI power technology makes it difficult to get a proper reading, BIOS issue for the most part and will get better over time I would think.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Use HWinfo, CPUz is unreliable ATM (HWmon is also broken IMO)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> yea that's what i meant if i run ibx the vcore doeisnt go up much... here's a screenshot with load on it and its on extreme ... shouldint the vcore be going much higher than 1.248? also this is on 3.7ghz just for testing this cause i know for dam sure it doeisnt do 3.9 with this vcore lol..


No.

1.187V is your idle voltage, 1.175V is your under load vdroop

I guess you're using LLC2 or 3...it all looks fine to me. Those numbers make sense. The CPU should not go up in voltage as you push it, only LLC5 gives you that but users must be aware is dangerous, watch this:


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> We can look at deneb..real quick.
> 
> As they fine tune binning and process will we see a higher sku? Probably.
> 
> 955,965,975 as they refined alot more.. but 955 reigned supreme on ln2....it was not the lowest bin 4 core by any means...
> 
> Ime and i must have ripped 100+ bd on ln2 pre launch.. The best were highest bin second lowest leakage on ln2.
> 
> Second lowest vid is what we did record with live....later that day sammi and i broke our own record again @ 8522 on once again second lowest vid in the highest bin.
> 
> Anyway up to ln2 guys to find whats best...not amd...or intel...
> 
> When they find whats best...you can be damn sure that is where the high leakage bin is.
> 
> Feel free to go watch amd guiness wr video with open eyes...look closely at trays of chips and what was written on them...i did not test clocks on any...just vid...then right to ln2...if good lhe.
> 
> Trust me when i say this...we did find a lucky chip...but i narrowed the field down considerably by doing what i did which increased our odds of success substantially...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No.
> 
> 1.187V is your idle voltage, 1.175V is your under load vdroop
> 
> I guess you're using LLC2 or 3...it all looks fine to me. Those numbers make sense. The CPU should not go up in voltage as you push it, only LLC5 gives you that but users must be aware is dangerous, watch this:


Hmm what i have mine at now is extreme which is the highest the k7 does. Should i not use that than? Tho i have always used alot of llc on my am3 board saber kitty and never had a issue.

On the k7 forum i was reading back and saw mus said his does 1.35 on auto with llc on ony high... Unless im missing something?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm funny that's your extreme LLC (here with a Prime 370 Pro they all from level 1 to 4 gives you a vdroop, and only LLC5 is a vboost)...I've seen other boards label LLC1 as the extreme and LLC5 as the lowest.

If those are the vcore numbers at idle and load for your stable OC, those are very good.

I would only be scared when I see a vboost (depending on how high the vboost is)


----------



## BWG

I saw vboost of +.1v on LLC5. That's some scary spiking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm what i have mine at now is extreme which is the highest the k7 does. Should i not use that than? Tho i have always used alot of llc on my am3 board saber kitty and never had a issue.
> 
> On the k7 forum i was reading back and saw mus said his does 1.35 on auto with llc on ony high... Unless im missing something?


Different VIDs. Different VCores when subjected to LLC.

My chip has a VID of 1.325 IIRC. Extreme LLC pushes that to 1.375 nominal 1.404 max.


----------



## gordesky1

Yep that's idle and load on the highest. Heres my current clock 3.9 max it went is 1.368v but i have the vcore at 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different VIDs. Different VCores when subjected to LLC.
> 
> My chip has a VID of 1.325 IIRC. Extreme LLC pushes that to 1.375 nominal 1.404 max.


Oh i see so i guess mine is working as it should than.

Is it safe on this board to run extreme?


----------



## gordesky1

Testing this vcore at the moment on extreme. Before i had it on turbo with a bit more vcore. temps so far is good. Also lower my ram timings down a bit too and so far good. Might wait till i get my trition 240 bracket before i try to push higher. If it ever comes......


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Oh i see so i guess mine is working as it should than.
> 
> Is it safe on this board to run extreme?


Not that I have tested things on scientific levels but I am not seeing the VRMs heating up significantly using Extreme LLC. Some boosts here and there. But if you are within the safe margins in terms of Voltages, I don't think you will damage the board. Most I've got was around 0.025 of overshoot or spikes from nominal values. Same spikes present on every other LLC Setting actually.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not that I have tested things on scientific levels but I am not seeing the VRMs heating up significantly using Extreme LLC. Some boosts here and there. But if you are within the safe margins in terms of Voltages, I don't think you will damage the board. Most I've got was around 0.025 of overshoot or spikes from nominal values. Same spikes present on every other LLC Setting actually.


Yea on my current settings max i saw was 1.368v which i also seen on the other llcs and temps seem to be in a safe range for now lol.

It mostly sits at load around 1.34-.1.352.


----------



## Decoman

Is a "high leakage" cpu a cpu that better transfers its heat to the heatspreader surface?
And, a "non-high leakage" cpu a cpu that sort of traps more heat inside the cpu?
And, eh, then, it all depends on the voltage used?


----------



## chew*

/\ no...has nothing to do with heat spreader interface.......its internal in the silicon and power draw related.


----------



## Decoman

Do you mean that a high leakage cpu is equally hot with the same voltage as a non-high leakage cpu?


----------



## chew*

it will run way hotter at same volts


----------



## Decoman

Do you now understand my question?









I was wondering if a high-leakage cpu would better transfers its heat (internally) to the heatspreader surface, I assumed that the workings was ofc internal, not something to do with the heatspreader itself, but the cooling is necessarily a factor in this (this=running computer with a increasingly hotter cpu), so that is why I mentioned the heat spreader.

I don't know much about these things, but I wanted to try get some general idea of this, as I've heard about high leakage cpu's before, though the phrase seemed so obscure to me when I first heard about it.

I guess what I had in mind was that a non-high leakage cpu, would have the heat inside the chip be more trapped, or that is what I could imagine.

Edit: I guess by "trapped", I would mean that a non-high leakage cpu has a higher volume of hot components, eh, or maybe more of them (the overly hot components), as if delicate components soaked up heat in a non-high leakage chip. As if a chip internally was better at "funneling" the overal heat over to the heatspreader (or whatever item that would soak up the heat in the end for the purpose of cooling).

Sry for the heavy editing. I found this topic to be hard to understand in an intuitive way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Do you now understand my question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if a high-leakage cpu would better transfers its heat (internally) to the heatspreader surface, I assumed that the workings was ofc internal, not something to do with the heatspreader itself, but the cooling is necessarily a factor in this (this=running computer with a increasingly hotter cpu), so that is why I mentioned the heat spreader.
> 
> I don't know much about these things, but I wanted to try get some general idea of this, as I've heard about high leakage cpu's before, though the phrase seemed so obscure to me when I first heard about it.
> 
> I guess what I had in mind was that a non-high leakage cpu, would have the heat inside the chip be more trapped, or that is what I could imagine.
> 
> Edit: I guess by "trapped", I would mean that a non-high leakage cpu has a higher volume of hot components, eh, or maybe more of them (the overly hot components), as if delicate components soaked up heat in a non-high leakage chip. As if a chip internally was better at "funneling" the overal heat over to the heatspreader (or whatever item that would soak up the heat in the end for the purpose of cooling).
> 
> Sry for the heavy editing. I found this topic to be hard to understand in an intuitive way.


The idea is simple. Has nothing to do with heat transfer.

High leakage chips tend to reach higher OCs with lower Voltages. Or simply put on same cooling;

High leakage 1800X
4.0GHz at ~<1.4 VCore
~75C Temps

Low Leakage 1700
3.8GHz at ~1.4 VCore
~65C Temps


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Hmm funny that's your extreme LLC (here with a Prime 370 Pro they all from level 1 to 4 gives you a vdroop, and only LLC5 is a vboost)...I've seen other boards label LLC1 as the extreme and LLC5 as the lowest.
> 
> If those are the vcore numbers at idle and load for your stable OC, those are very good.
> 
> I would only be scared when I see a vboost (depending on how high the vboost is)


Had that same behavior with the Prime Pro I had.
High Vdroops at any LLC setting... LLC1 was really useless, Auto was the only setting the had pretty much no vboosts due to change of load but still, gigantic vdroops.
Watch for vboosts at LLC5, here it behave really bad at sudden load changes .


----------



## Decoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The idea is simple. Has nothing to do with heat transfer.


That sounds bizarre to me. Are you sure you know what you mean by this? It sort of sounds like heat isn't a factor at all, which is why I think your point seem bizarre.

So would I be correct in thinking that heat buildup has nothing to do with high-leakage cpu's?

I guess I can understand that you would get a higher overclock and with subsequently higher temperatures, but how do you explain the higher temperature this way?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> That sounds bizarre to me. Are you sure you know what you mean by this? It sort of sounds like heat isn't a factor at all, which is why I think your point seem bizarre.
> 
> So would I be correct in thinking that heat buildup has nothing to do with high-leakage cpu's?
> 
> I guess I can understand that you would get a higher overclock and with subsequently higher temperatures, but how do you explain the higher temperature this way?


Heat buildup is different from heat production. Don't confuse your self with those.


----------



## Decoman

Please be more poignant. We shouldn't have to end up derailing a thread this way by being vague. I've tried my best to explain what I mean (or I think I did I should say).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Please be more poignant. We shouldn't have to end up derailing a thread this way by being vague. I've tried my best to explain what I mean (or I think I did I should say)..


No I am not.









The idea is a bit hard to explain some times. But think of it like "hot irons". Heat production depends on how much heat they can produce.

1. 60W
2. 30W

Both runs at 220V or 110V but the other is hotter or capable of melting larger solders.

Same thing with TDP (Thermal Design Power). If CPUs are binned with the same idea, lower end chips being low TDP or low leakage, Means producing less heat.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Please be more poignant. We shouldn't have to end up derailing a thread this way by being vague. I've tried my best to explain what I mean (or I think I did I should say)..


Perhaps reviewing this thread will help.
I start you at The Stilt's post in the hopes his more concise terms are easier to get. (Somedays I need very simple concise terms indeed.... )


----------



## MAMOLII

ryzen club!! I just upgrade from 8350 to ryzen 1700!!

I have an old IFX 14 cooler lapped with two fans full speed (kazee 3000 and silverstone fhp-141)
have this cooler since 2009
I just use thermal grizzly conductonaut and leave the as5..

maybe i have a high leakage chip my temps are 62c die and 48c cpu under [email protected] 3900mhz with 27C ROOM TEMP
and with [email protected] 1.325V 3900mhz 65c on die and 50 cpu
i know that room temp 27 is high but are my temps ok???
or i should repaste and resit the heatsink???


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> ryzen club!! I just upgrade from 8350 to ryzen 1700!!
> 
> I have an old IFX 14 cooler lapped with two fans full speed (kazee 3000 and silverstone fhp-141)
> have this cooler since 2009
> I just use thermal grizzly conductonaut and leave the as5..
> 
> maybe i have a high leakage chip my temps are 62c die and 48c cpu under [email protected] 3900mhz with 27C ROOM TEMP
> and with [email protected] 1.325V 3900mhz 65c on die and 50 cpu
> i know that room temp 27 is high but are my temps ok???
> or i should repaste and resit the heatsink???


Ryzen Chips are good to 95C. 95C is the new 60C.


----------



## SaccoSVD

When was 60c the new 90c?

Since 14nm 7700k?

AFAIK my old 3770k max Tj was 109c but that one was 45nm (IIRC)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> When was 60c the new 90c?
> 
> Since 14nm 7700k?
> 
> AFAIK my old 3770k max Tj was 109c but that one was 45nm (IIRC)


AFAIK AMD chips were always 60C TJ Max until Ryzen.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh I see, really? pfff


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Oh I see, really? pfff


http://www.overclock.net/t/624114/tj-max-for-a-phenom-940/0_30

Oldie, but you see my point


----------



## Nickyvida

Sighs. So five bios revisions later, the memory speed is still bugged on my X370 Gaming pro carbon. I'm unable to boot past 2400 while using G skill RGB memory rated for 3000mhz. V 1.5 now.

So much for increased memory compatibility on the changelog.









XMP profile one/2 doesnt work while selecting anything past 2400 manually causes the ram to reset back to 2133.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Daaaang it !!!!! at last !!!

Thought this was never gonna reach my hands.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> When was 60c the new 90c?
> 
> Since 14nm 7700k?
> 
> AFAIK my old *3770k* max Tj was 109c but that one was *45nm* (IIRC)


It was 22nm. You talking about another chip?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Sighs. So five bios revisions later, the memory speed is still bugged on my X370 Gaming pro carbon. I'm unable to boot past 2400 while using G skill RGB memory rated for 3000mhz. V 1.5 now.
> 
> So much for increased memory compatibility on the changelog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMP profile one/2 doesnt work while selecting anything past 2400 manually causes the ram to reset back to 2133.


Ohh. The dreaded RGB RAMs. Make sure to check the XMP Profile is still present on that kit. If you happened to have used an RGB Software for the lightings,you shiuld be alarmed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> It was 22nm. You talking about another chip?


Right! 22nm


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh. The dreaded RGB RAMs. Make sure to check the XMP Profile is still present on that kit. If you happened to have used an RGB Software for the lightings,you shiuld be alarmed.


I didn't install any RGB software and yeah, A-XMP is present on my bios. i can enable it, but it's wonky, sometime it works sometimes it doesnt.

When it doesnt it'll just boot into 2133 after trying (and failing) to post.


----------



## MAMOLII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Ryzen Chips are good to 95C. 95C is the new 60C.


yep the ryzen have more headroom in temps than fx..
my only worry is that my heatsink always perform like a noctua d14-d15 and close to corsair h100 -h110 series...
i see some people report temps like 55c with 1.4v volts load with top air collers -top aios water...

this damn liquid metal paste was to hard to apply and the cotton swabs they have leaving small cotton peaces and was hard to remove them
maybe i need to replace tim and resit, i suspect that i don't get 100% of my cooler


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> yep the ryzen have more headroom in temps than fx..
> my only worry is that my heatsink always perform like a noctua d14-d15 and close to corsair h100 -h110 series...
> i see some people report temps like 55c with 1.4v volts load with top air collers -top aios water...
> 
> this damn liquid metal paste was to hard to apply and the cotton swabs they have leaving small cotton peaces and was hard to remove them
> maybe i need to replace tim and resit, i suspect that i don't get 100% of my cooler


Not really. 95c on X chips is only 75c in reality. R7 1700 will run "cooler" by around 20c compared to a R7 1700x at the same voltage and clocks.

With an old AM3+ tower cooler I was only seeing ~55c @ 3.9ghz/1.4v on the R5 1400.


----------



## mus1mus

FX is easier to tame though. Slap a big enough cooler and enjoy lower temps. Not the case with Ryzen.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FX is easier to tame though. Slap a big enough cooler and enjoy lower temps. Not the case with Ryzen.


FX was like that because of its older lithography. Larger transistors are easier to cool. Now that AMD is around the same transistor density as intel, they will have the same cooling problems at the upper end of the voltage/clock curve.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX was like that because of its older lithography. Larger transistors are easier to cool. Now that AMD is around the same transistor density as intel, they will have the same cooling problems at the upper end of the voltage/clock curve.


At some point, true. But it's not all about lithography or node size that are at play here IMO. Broadwell-E's are easy to cool for that matter.


----------



## Reptile

Are the temps still reading incorrectly for the 1700x? Completing my build and going to overclock today or tomorrow.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At some point, true. But it's not all about lithography or node size that are at play here IMO. Broadwell-E's are easy to cool for that matter.


Eh, BW-E can be very hit or miss depending on your luck. Ive seen some that struggle at 4ghz on air and some that have no problems with heat until 4.4ghz.


----------



## hotstocks

@chew,
So in regards to our previous discussion, I have a 1800X with Corsair H100i and Noctua industrial fans. It hits a HUGE wall at over 3950mhz, not worth doing, but it is very happy at 3950mhz on 1.3625v. I also have ram at 3590 C16. I am running LLC 3 right now and can pass prime/heaven. I even ran prime while I was playing Prey for 2 hours last night, unbelievable that you can do that at 60fps. Anyways, no errors or dropped threads. So I am stable, but still I can not pass Intel Burn Test without going to LLC 5 using the same 1.3625v. I don't see major spikes at LLC 5, at the most .02v, and my board seems to have a lot of vdroop. But the question is, should I just use it 24/7 at LLC 3 because it is stable with everything other than IBT 90%/Max? Or should I use it at LLC 5 24/7 because that is truly stable and the voltage even with overshoot and temps are still fine and under 60C?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> @chew,
> So in regards to our previous discussion, I have a 1800X with Corsair H100i and Noctua industrial fans. It hits a HUGE wall at over 3950mhz, not worth doing, but it is very happy at 3950mhz on 1.3625v. I also have ram at 3590 C16. I am running LLC 3 right now and can pass prime/heaven. I even ran prime while I was playing Prey for 2 hours last night, unbelievable that you can do that at 60fps. Anyways, no errors or dropped threads. So I am stable, but still I can not pass Intel Burn Test without going to LLC 5 using the same 1.3625v. I don't see major spikes at LLC 5, at the most .02v, and my board seems to have a lot of vdroop. But the question is, should I just use it 24/7 at LLC 3 because it is stable with everything other than IBT 90%/Max? Or should I use it at LLC 5 24/7 because that is truly stable and the voltage even with overshoot and temps are still fine and under 60C?


There's still another option of raising the V_Core enough to pass IBT.


----------



## hotstocks

Weird issue in windows 10 64bit not creators. I have lost my screen saver and monitor turn off. All the options are still there, I can change them to different screen saver or different monitor turn off times and no matter what I do no screen saver ever comes on or monitors turn off. This was not a problem before. I would just wait for creators update to see if it fixes this, but I hear nothing but nightmares from creators, so I am stalling as long as I can. I don't need the stupid features it adds anyways. But does anyone know how to get screen savers and monitor turn off working again when settings don't do it? Is there a registry value that needs to be changed or something? I have also tried multiple power plans and no help. I also lost my cpu min and max % and it is replaced by active or passive cooling, ***? And it is an overclocked 3950mhz fixed voltage Ryzen build.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There's still another option of raising the V_Core enough to pass IBT.


Not really, it takes like 1.46v or something insane to pass IBT on LLC 1-3, whereas I am at 1.3625v now. It is way too much volts needed and
produces way too much heat. My voltage is ideal for my chip, it is what LLC I should go with depending on if you think IBT maximum is real and needed..
Even at LLC 5 1.3625v, I would NEVER overshoot to 1.46v, not even close. But everyone seems so scared of LLC 5, big deal, my 1.3625v goes to
1.38 or 1.39v worst case, still FAR lower than 1.46v setting with LLC 1-3.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here the same happens while using the Zenstates, clocks go down but volts seem to stay. At least HW info tells me the main vcore value is at max because one core is at that value at any moment. VID values change, but I'm almost sure HWinfor VID meters are not telling the truth cause they bounce even on manual OCs.
> 
> Using the balanced power profile all cores go down and your main vcore meter too, the problem is, if all your cores are down you'll lose a bit of performance. You won't notice that in normal desktop scenarios but while gaming or working with audio or video sequencers it hinders performance a bit...the system runs much better if at least one core is at full speed.
> 
> I've tested a lot, and Ryzen balanced or High performance with 5% minimum CPU state are your best options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> the ryzen balanced power plan is not set up right, change the power setting for the idle state.
> 
> go to power options, change power options, change advanded power options, processor power managment, minimum processor state. set that.


Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the ryzen balanced power plan? I mean, changing the min processor state to 0% or 5% makes core parking return with a vengeance....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the ryzen balanced power plan? I mean, changing the min processor state to 0% or 5% makes core parking return with a vengeance....


From my tests it works quite fine. Tried with real time audio (FL Studio) which 50% clock speed dependent and 50% core count dependent and got no difference in performance compared to a manual OC

No difference in main vcore and temps tho. I guess the CPU is colder because some cores are at 2ghz but HWinfo seems to report either core 0 or just the highest values from whatever core is at max speed.

Have to do some more tests in that regard with Zenstates. I think Current on each core goes down, therefore individual core temps should be lower. We need Coretemp up and running again.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> From my tests it works quite fine. Tried with real time audio (FL Studio) which 50% clock speed dependent and 50% core count dependent and got no difference in performance compared to a manual OC
> 
> No difference in main vcore and temps tho. I guess the CPU is colder because some cores are at 2ghz but HWinfo seems to report either core 0 or just the highest values from whatever core is at max speed.
> 
> Have to do some more tests in that regard with Zenstates. I think Current on each core goes down, therefore individual core temps should be lower. We need Coretemp up and running again.


Thanks for the reply. Ok, I'm going to try 5% min state and see too. I do see it going down to 2,100 mhz, should be good power and heat savings. I have a 1800x non overclocked. I used the latest ryzen chipset drivers that include the ryzen power plan. AMD has it set where the min processor states is 100% lol. I wonder why? My 1800x was stuck at 3.7 Ghz always at minimum.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Not really, it takes like 1.46v or something insane to pass IBT on LLC 1-3, whereas I am at 1.3625v now. It is way too much volts needed and
> produces way too much heat. My voltage is ideal for my chip, it is what LLC I should go with depending on if you think IBT maximum is real and needed..
> Even at LLC 5 1.3625v, I would NEVER overshoot to 1.46v, not even close. But everyone seems so scared of LLC 5, big deal, my 1.3625v goes to
> 1.38 or 1.39v worst case, still FAR lower than 1.46v setting with LLC 1-3.


If raising VCore is not an option for passing, you could lower your clock speed...or just don't bother with IBT. It's good for testing stability in a short amount of time but you could always run Prime95 with 90% RAM usage for 8 - 24hr instead. Tick blend first, and then custom, and then input the amount of RAM to use. It will test a wide range of FFT sizes this way and will stress both the CPU and RAM/IMC.


----------



## MrPerforations

i like running passmark burnintest, the orchestra strike makes me laugh every time.
does cpu, ram, sound, disks, network and gpu all at the same time.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Ok, I'm going to try 5% min state and see too. I do see it going down to 2,100 mhz, should be good power and heat savings. I have a 1800x non overclocked. I used the latest ryzen chipset drivers that include the ryzen power plan. AMD has it set where the min processor states is 100% lol. I wonder why? My 1800x was stuck at 3.7 Ghz always at minimum.


I'm trying here again with Zenstates. I think you are right actually.

50% Cpu state in the power options for ryzen balanced gives you one transition (P0 to P1), and seems more stable (number wise in HWinfo) that way with zenstates. My minimum goes down to 3.2GHz (4GHz max at 1.41V) which is a nice downclock but still fast. The system should feel even more snappier.

I can see a drop in temperature, current and wattage. All for the better. With my Water 3 extreme AIO with very low fans and half pump speed my idle temp is 26 (was 33 under manual OC) and my max temps are ridiculous around 70 under heavy stress test and 50/60 under heavy audio applicatino load.

Get that in the face intel, I could never use CPU states with audio applications cause it always gave a ****ty performance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

One thing I really like about the zen states is that I can disable it momentarily (put the default max) and avoid a crash while updating windows.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm trying here again with Zenstates. I think you are right actually.
> 
> 50% Cpu state in the power options for ryzen balanced gives you one transition (P0 to P1), and seems more stable (number wise in HWinfo) that way with zenstates. My minimum goes down to 3.2GHz (4GHz max at 1.41V) which is a nice downclock but still fast. The system should feel even more snappier.
> 
> I can see a drop in temperature, current and wattage. All for the better. With my Water 3 extreme AIO with very low fans and half pump speed my idle temp is 26 (was 33 under manual OC) and my max temps are ridiculous around 70 under heavy stress test and 50/60 under heavy audio applicatino load.
> 
> Get that in the face intel, I could never use CPU states with audio applications cause it always gave a ****ty performance.


Good to know. I'm going to try 50% then. Let me know if you discover any new things. Oh, Im not overclocking nor messing with P states, however it should still be applicable no? Just trying to keep things cool and with low power draw when not needing it.

I guess AMD set 100% to get better benchies #'s?


----------



## evmota21

Hi! Good day fellas!

So I recently got a G.Skill TridentZ 3200mhz CL16 RAM kit, and I tried the 3200mhz XMP profile out of the box and it booted to windows. The problem is that is crashes after 1 or 5 min inside Windows 10.

I have raised the SoC voltage to 1.1, and I have tried raising the Ram voltage to 1.4 but it won't boot, any tips? Timings are: 18-18-18-38. My motherboard is the PRIME PLUS B350.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Good to know. I'm going to try 50% then. Let me know if you discover any new things. Oh, Im not overclocking nor messing with P states, however it should still be applicable no? Just trying to keep things cool and with low power draw when not needing it.
> 
> I guess AMD set 100% to get better benchies #'s?


Yeah it applies. But is a shame you don't OC.....well you will eventually ;-) these have a lot of free juice.


----------



## chew*

suggest running @2933 for that board on latest bios for certain sticks.

my geil evos are 3200 16-16-16 bin and same issue. Bios need to mature a bit more for that bin imo.


----------



## evmota21

Latest BIOS won't boot not even in 2666mhz, 0515 works best ATM for me.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Hi! Good day fellas!
> 
> So I recently got a G.Skill TridentZ 3200mhz CL16 RAM kit, and I tried the 3200mhz XMP profile out of the box and it booted to windows. The problem is that is crashes after 1 or 5 min inside Windows 10.
> 
> I have raised the SoC voltage to 1.1, and I have tried raising the Ram voltage to 1.4 but it won't boot, any tips? Timings are: 18-18-18-38. My motherboard is the PRIME PLUS B350.
> 
> Thanks guys.


event viewer showing errors and if so which ones?


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> event viewer showing errors and if so which ones?


Event Error ID: 10
Source: EnhancedStorage-EhStorTcgDrv
Description: A TCG Command has returned an error.
Desc: AuthenticateSession
Param1: 0x1
Param2: 0x60000001C
Param3: 0x900000006
Param4: 0x0
Status: 0x12

After that error, the only error that appears is 35
Source: Kernel-Processor-Power (Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power)
Desc: Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.

I am currently running the RAM kit @2133mhz with my OC on my processor completely stable (3.8Ghz @ 1.25V). No crashes.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Event Error ID: 10
> Source: EnhancedStorage-EhStorTcgDrv
> Description: A TCG Command has returned an error.
> Desc: AuthenticateSession
> Param1: 0x1
> Param2: 0x60000001C
> Param3: 0x900000006
> Param4: 0x0
> Status: 0x12
> 
> After that error, the only error that appears is 35
> Source: Kernel-Processor-Power (Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power)
> Desc: Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.
> 
> I am currently running the RAM kit @2133mhz with my OC on my processor completely stable (3.8Ghz @ 1.25V). No crashes.


First make sure that event viewer is not showing you old non related errors.

First error suggests a problem with storage devices or drivers for same..

kernel processor power suggests that your 1.25v oc is insuffiicent. Perhaps fine with lower speed ram but not when ram is oc'd.

check the drive health, make sure drivers are up to date

after that if windows continues to crash up the vcore and try again.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> First make sure that event viewer is not showing you old non related errors.
> 
> First error suggests a problem with storage devices or drivers for same..
> 
> kernel processor power suggests that your 1.25v oc is insuffiicent. Perhaps fine with lower speed ram but not when ram is oc'd.
> 
> check the drive health, make sure drivers are up to date
> 
> after that if windows continues to crash up the vcore and try again.


Damn! That could be it, let me try increasing Vcore, I'll post results!


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Hi! Good day fellas!
> 
> So I recently got a G.Skill TridentZ 3200mhz CL16 RAM kit, and I tried the 3200mhz XMP profile out of the box and it booted to windows. The problem is that is crashes after 1 or 5 min inside Windows 10.
> 
> I have raised the SoC voltage to 1.1, and I have tried raising the Ram voltage to 1.4 but it won't boot, any tips? Timings are: 18-18-18-38. My motherboard is the PRIME PLUS B350.
> 
> Thanks guys.


On what motherboard? I had the same ram and tried every different way with my Asus X370-Pro and couldn't get it to work. I have some vengeance LPX coming in now


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Damn! That could be it, let me try increasing Vcore, I'll post results!


In theory low vcore could be responsible for both.
drive error unrelated to vcore cuold be solely responsible for crashing .
pc can keep running with kernel power issues not showing up outside of event viewer.

AI Suite for asus can cause problems. If it's up to date but your bios is not the latest I'd disable it, at the very least don't let it start with windows.

Ryzenmaster has also had some issues for me along the same lines. Updates meant to work with newer bios for this kind of program are notorious for unexpected problems


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> On what motherboard? I had the same ram and tried every different way with my Asus X370-Pro and couldn't get it to work. I have some vengeance LPX coming in now


ASUS PRIME PLUS B350, RAM worked with XMP out of the box. It wasn't working because of low Vcore apparently, now it seems stable with some prime95 runs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> In theory low vcore could be responsible for both.
> drive error unrelated to vcore cuold be solely responsible for crashing .
> pc can keep running with kernel power issues not showing up outside of event viewer.
> 
> AI Suite for asus can cause problems. If it's up to date but your bios is not the latest I'd disable it, at the very least don't let it start with windows.
> 
> Ryzenmaster has also had some issues for me along the same lines. Updates meant to work with newer bios for this kind of program are notorious for unexpected problems


Damn man, apparently everything seems more stable now. [email protected]@1.3V with prime95. I just got an error in prime95, should I raise the Vcore a little bit more? (no crash, just error).

EDIT: Everything seemed stable, but it crashed again, after that error in prime95. I tried to boot again but it crashed again after logging in in windows. Getting the same errors in eventviewer. Apparently, Vcore is not enough. I'll try 1.35. Lol, I thought I had a golden chip with [email protected]


----------



## superstition222

First:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> You keep bring up ln2...stop it...
> 
> They dont give a rats rump about ln2...stop trying to analyze it that way.


Then:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ln2 =1800x champ.
> 
> Ln2 =1700 dud.












I asked what is to be gained by binning with the low-leakage parts under the high-leakage parts. You responded by telling me to ignore the issue of LN2.

Then, when I responded that your reasoning offered for what is to be gained makes no sense, you responded by invoking LN2.

Hmm...

Honestly, I don't think you're correct about your binning claim.

The only reasons to bin the 1800X as a higher-leakage part are:

1) To use the lowest-leakage parts in a special niche, usually with premium pricing (e.g. R9 Nano and 8370E).

2) To get press by having the 1800X, not lower SKU parts, get the highest LN2 clocks - thus promoting the sale of the most profitable SKU.

If it's not one of those two things that I am waiting for a good reason. Putting the better parts in a lower SKU just to target a TDP, unless that TDP is some special difficult-to-reach niche with some type of premium pricing, makes no sense. It's backward.

It makes sense for Intel to do this with lower-clocked Xeon versions of its quads because it gets premium pricing and TDP is very important for the server room. I don't see how this applies to the Ryzen lineup as it currently stands.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> ASUS PRIME PLUS B350, RAM worked with XMP out of the box. It wasn't working because of low Vcore apparently, now it seems stable with some prime95 runs.
> Damn man, apparently everything seems more stable now. [email protected]@1.3V with prime95. I just got an error in prime95, should I raise the Vcore a little bit more? (no crash, just error).


That board is not recommended for high vcore on eight core CPUs. In testing the VRM was bumping into the 70c range for temps when using ~1.2v (measured at PCB behind mosfets).

From what those who have used it are observing, bench runs should be OK but 24/7 will be an issue as it will cook the capacitors in short order. Pulling back to 3.7 and ~1.2v would probably be better if you don't want to be replacing the board in six months or less.

Also seems that Vsoc over 1.1v may be a bad idea for 24/7 usage. This is unconfirmed because the platform has not been out long, but its something to think about.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> That board is not recommended for high vcore on eight core CPUs. In testing the VRM was bumping into the 70c range for temps when using ~1.2v (measured at PCB behind mosfets).
> 
> From what those who have used it are observing, bench runs should be OK but 24/7 will be an issue as it will cook the capacitors in short order. Pulling back to 3.7 and ~1.2v would probably be better if you don't want to be replacing the board in six months or less.


Huh, I thought this board had one of the best VRMs after the MSI Gaming Carbon... I guess I would try 3.7 with 1.25V and with the memory OCed, I will post results.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Huh, I thought this board had one of the best VRMs after the MSI Gaming Carbon... I guess I would try 3.7 with 1.25V and with the memory OCed, I will post results.


You are on the B350 Prime, right?


----------



## Ceadderman

350 boards aren't very capable OC'ing boards. 370 or better would be a better way to go if you intend to







.









~Ceadder


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> yep the ryzen have more headroom in temps than fx..
> my only worry is that my heatsink always perform like a noctua d14-d15 and close to corsair h100 -h110 series...
> i see some people report temps like 55c with 1.4v volts load with top air collers -top aios water...
> 
> this damn liquid metal paste was to hard to apply and the cotton swabs they have leaving small cotton peaces and was hard to remove them
> maybe i need to replace tim and resit, i suspect that i don't get 100% of my cooler


The swabs that come with Liquid Pro are trash and should never be used. Regular swabs are worse (very dusty). Use a totally clean plastic paintbrush and let the Liquid Pro explode onto the inside of a trash bag. Then brush the liquid metal from the bag to the chip/sink.

Never try to use the Liquid Pro syringe near your equipment because it likes to literally shoot 3 feet through the air even if you press very gently. The mechanism isn't good.


----------



## KarathKasun

Nearly all B350 boards can OC the quads competently.
Most can OC the hexes competently.
Few can OC the octos competently.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You are on the B350 Prime, right?


B350 Prime Plus


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> When was 60c the new 90c?
> 
> Since 14nm 7700k?
> 
> AFAIK my old 3770k max Tj was 109c but that one was 45nm (IIRC)


It may be because AMD uses solder instead of cruddy polymer TIM. The drawback is that the solder has a lower safe maximum temperature. The benefit is that the thermal transfer is vastly better.

I'm not sure if that's the whole reason but it may be part of it. Someone else who knows more about why the AMD temp max is historically lower than Intel's may be able to clarify on this matter.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Nearly all B350 boards can OC the quads competently.
> Most can OC the hexes competently.
> Few can OC the octos competently.


Damn, then I ****ed up?







Got the PRIME PLUS B350 for the 1700.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> B350 Prime Plus


Yeah, for R7s try to stay at ~1.2v. Its 4 phase VRM can push the power, but it gets so hot that component lifespan is a problem.

Once you get to the 80c range thermal runaway becomes a real problem with the small heatsinks used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Damn, then I ****ed up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the PRIME PLUS B350 for the 1700.


Not really. The performance difference from 3.7 to 3.8 is negligible, and you are still getting a 20% OC while spending not much.

If you want to 'max out' the CPU and run lots of voltage, then yeah. Wrong board.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Damn, then I ****ed up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the PRIME PLUS B350 for the 1700.


Ive heard of some great results with some of the B350 boards with OC, I think they were MSI though. Honestly if your getting a 1700 just grab a Asus x370 prime, my brother has it and he got 3200 mhz ram XMP and a 3.9 ghz OC for his 1700 with no sweat. Its an amazing board for only $150-$160.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, for R7s try to stay at ~1.2v. Its 4 phase VRM can push the power, but it gets so hot that component lifespan is a problem.
> 
> Once you get to the 80c range thermal runaway becomes a real problem with the small heatsinks used.


Okay, I think I will sell this board and go for the MSI Pro Carbon. I live in Mexico and the store won't accept returns after 7 days...

EDIT: Also, what do you think about the X370 PRO from ASUS?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Okay, I think I will sell this board and go for the MSI Pro Carbon. I live in Mexico and the store won't accept returns after 7 days...
> 
> EDIT: Also, what do you think about the X370 PRO from ASUS?


Get the Asus prime x370, it has better vrm's than the pro carbon.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It may be because AMD uses solder instead of cruddy polymer TIM. The drawback is that the solder has a lower safe maximum temperature. The benefit is that the thermal transfer is vastly better.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's the whole reason but it may be part of it. Someone else who knows more about why the AMD temp max is historically lower than Intel's may be able to clarify on this matter.


mmmhh yeah I heard they used a low temp solder. But 60 or 70 (or even 80 or 90) degree solder? seems not plausible.

Most probably they figured out a way to solder them with a much hot solder, probably by directing the heat, more or less in the same way you prevent a guitar capacitor from toasting when you solder it. (though much more complex)

On the other hand, would an external temp alone kill a CPU? Logic tells me that temp because of high current does, but not just applying external temp.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Get the Asus prime x370, it has better vrm's than the pro carbon.


The Pro Carbon has the best VRM on a B350 board and its a considerably cheaper.

Specs are 



.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The Pro Carbon has the best VRM on a B350 board and its a considerably cheaper.
> 
> Specs are
> 
> 
> 
> .


I meant the X370 Gaming Pro Carbon.


----------



## chew*

the solder under the AMD IHS is called indium. You can find specs on indium if you search for it.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The Pro Carbon has the best VRM on a B350 board and its a considerably cheaper.
> 
> Specs are
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah but the Asus Prime is a x370, its a nice board with better cpu/memory OC potential and features. If he wants to spend less though that is a good board.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> I meant the X370 Gaming Pro Carbon.


Pro Carbon B350 and X370 have the same VRM. They are good for ~200w on the vcore side of things where what you have now is only good for ~130w.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Get the Asus prime x370, it has better vrm's than the pro carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pro Carbon has the best VRM on a B350 board and its a considerably cheaper.
> 
> Specs are
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

VRMs may be the same but that is where the quality comparison stops. It's not an OC'ing board for most. Yeah things can be worked around but the quality of the board just isn't there. My brother has that board and I have had my hands in it. I wouldn't recommend it for anyone looking to stretch the legs of a Ryzen R7. And it's pushing things for R5 imho. Better results likely to be had with a quality R3 however.









~Ceadder


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Pro Carbon B350 and X370 have the same VRM. They are good for ~200w on the vcore side of things where what you have now is only good for ~130w.


Temps suck. Needs more mosfets. perhaps if they went to 2 top 4 bottom............. They were, if memory serves, first company to surprise us with 3 lowside fets.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> the solder under the AMD IHS is called indium. You can find specs on indium if you search for it.


Hmmm. seems like they have different alloys, the lowest melting point seems to be 117. Maybe back then they used an even lower one.

http://www.indium.com/low-temperature-alloys/#application


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> VRMs may be the same but that is where the quality comparison stops. It's not an OC'ing board for most. Yeah things can be worked around but the quality of the board just isn't there. My brother has that board and I have had my hands in it. I wouldn't recommend it for anyone looking to stretch the legs of a Ryzen R7. And it's pushing things for R5 imho. Better results likely to be had with a quality R3 however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


IDK. Im sitting on an MSI 3+2 VRM with an R5 1400. It handles 3.9ghz without breaking a sweat. A R5 1600 might be pushing it a bit on a 3+2 board, but most any heatsinked 4+2 or better should be fine. The Asus B350 boards are not a whole lot better VRM wise. Just enough to get into low level R7 overclocking.

I cant find any details on the X370 Prime, but it looks like a 6+(2x2) or (4x2)+2 phase setup. The (4x2)+2 on the MSI Pro Carbon boards is likely very similar in capability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Temps suck. Needs more mosfets. perhaps if they went to 2 top 4 bottom............. They were, if memory serves, first company to surprise us with 3 lowside fets.


How bad compared to the lower end Asus boards? They don't look night and day different from what I can see, granted that isn't much because I cant seem to find bare shots of the X370 Prime.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IDK. Im sitting on an MSI 3+2 VRM with an R5 1400. It handles 3.9ghz without breaking a sweat. A R5 1600 might be pushing it a bit on a 3+2 board, but most any heatsinked 4+2 or better should be fine. The Asus B350 boards are not a whole lot better VRM wise. Just enough to get into low level R7 overclocking.
> 
> I cant find any details on the X370 Prime, but it looks like a 6+(2x2) or (4x2)+2 phase setup. The (4x2)+2 on the MSI Pro Carbon boards is likely very similar in capability.
> How bad compared to the lower end Asus boards? They don't look night and day different from what I can see, granted that isn't much because I cant seem to find bare shots of the X370 Prime.


I think the Asus has 6+2 from what I gathered.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Hmmm. seems like they have different alloys, the lowest melting point seems to be 117. Maybe back then they used an even lower one.
> 
> http://www.indium.com/low-temperature-alloys/#application


the stuff AMD uses is in sheets.

We have used it before and were experimenting with AMD and soldering ln2 evaporators right to the die of the cpu.

It requires more heat than the CPU can generate to melt it.

We have tested it as a thermal medium instead of thermal paste with IHS removed cpu's.

It would not melt and bond itself......it required persuasion and a map gas torch.....

I have spent quite a bit of time in AMD's Austin facility in the past


----------



## MrPerforations

msi x370 carbon does not have off set voltage, it only accepts auto for dynamic voltage.
made a 3600 cpu out of 1700 with the auto voltage was the only way to keep dynamic voltage settings.

the reason I got it was to fit an sound blaster sound card in the top pci-e slot which the asus does not have. but it appears the msi onboard sounds the same quality.

bonus is the ram capability is very good from what I have seen.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I think the Asus has 6+2 from what I gathered.


Its got 10 chokes, so the only possible configurations in its price range would be what I mentioned. If it is 6+(2x2) then regulation would be better on paper, but that has not proven to have any large effect on Ryzen overclocks beyond making the jump from 3 to 4.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its got 10 chokes, so the only possible configurations in its price range would be what I mentioned. If it is 6+(2x2) then regulation would be better on paper, but that has not proven to have any large effect on Ryzen overclocks beyond making the jump from 3 to 4.


Yep 6+(2x2) sounds about right. Looks like he cant go wrong with either choice. Either way best of luck to him and his build. RYZEN POWA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KarathKasun

Somewhat related, BuildZoid is going to be using the Asus B350 Prime+ for some R7 LN2 runs soon. We should get some hard data on how much it can take before it pops when that happens.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its got 10 chokes, so the only possible configurations in its price range would be what I mentioned. If it is 6+(2x2) then regulation would be better on paper, but that has not proven to have any large effect on Ryzen overclocks beyond making the jump from 3 to 4.


....

It's 6+2 as has been mentioned before.

Components are definitely better.

Least expensive vrm that is somewhat better than the bland crud we've had foisted on us. And no I don't care to hear about how this @#$ is "good enough" for ryzen again.


----------



## evmota21

Guys, is there a big difference between the X370 PRO and X370 Crosshair both from ASUS? I know this sounds silly but the X370 color scheme doesn't my build but the C6H does. Is there a big performance gap between them that justifies the 100 dollar difference?


----------



## KarathKasun

Eh, Asus has even fallen off the horse so to speak in anything under the CH6. The 970 Aura had a better VRM than the X370 prime for less money.
Gigabyte is easily the worst in the mid/low market.
MSI seems to have stepped up their game in the low/mid market.
ASRock seems pretty flat on quality in the low/mid market.

Ryzen needs less to get more, but prices are way too high for what is in the market. Taichi seems to be one of the only exceptions but its UEFI is atrocious.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Guys, is there a big difference between the X370 PRO and X370 Crosshair both from ASUS? I know this sounds silly but the X370 color scheme doesn't my build but the C6H does. Is there a big performance gap between them that justifies the 100 dollar difference?


CH6 is the better board in most if not all respects, not sure if its $100 worth of better though.


----------



## evmota21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> CH6 is the better board in most if not all respects, not sure if its $100 worth of better though.


Apparently the C6H has a bug where it bricks. Holy **** the decision is so hard.


----------



## chew*

If your goal is benching the CH6 is ready now/today to be benched.

If your not benching and not planning on using ref clock in a daily system it is pretty much pointless.

There are cheaper boards that can reach the same speeds without having a vrm meltdown.

I have done more to mine than most people on this forum.

No brick.......stay on 1001 bios or newer you will be fine.......


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Apparently the C6H has a bug where it bricks. Holy **** the decision is so hard.


Newer bios as chew* suggested avoids the issue. Problematic bios may not even be on boards shipped more recently. *I* sure as heck wouldn't send out a product with it and trust end users.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Apparently the C6H has a bug where it bricks. Holy **** the decision is so hard.


The brick issue was fixed with a BIOS release weeks after release. I haven't heard of a board shipping with a BIOS earlier than 0902 in at least a month now (0902 is safe).


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Is a "high leakage" cpu a cpu that better transfers its heat to the heatspreader surface?


Less current is directed correctly within the chip. That means that, for a given voltage, let's say 1.1 volts, a higher leakage chip will need more current to operate than a lower leakage chip.

The lower leakage chip will require more upfront voltage to overcome its resistance to the current but will waste/dissipate less of the current, thus requiring less current overall.

Think of it like a leaky pond, one that seeps. You can have two ponds, one with a clay bottom that seeps, and one with a pond liner that doesn't seep or leak at all. The ponds hold the same amount of water but one, the higher leakage one, will require more water to be put into it over time in order to maintain the same water level from moment to moment.

Or, you can think of it in terms of tennis. A flexible tennis racquet dissipates more of the energy from ball impacts, transmitting and reflecting less back to the ball. It is more absorptive, like the difference between a hard court (stiff) and a grass court (absorptive). As a result, a flexible tennis racquet requires more energy input in order to provide the same level of ball speed ("power" in tennis terms) a stiff racquet is able to provide through reflection of the ball's impact force and transmission of the swinging player's effort. I'm not a physicist so my descriptions are imprecise. A higher leakage chip is more like a flexible tennis racquet. It dissipates more of the power that is given to it rather than utilizing it as it should. It's less efficient. However, flexible tennis racquets are actually better for the sport because they lead to fewer injuries and enable strong players to play harder and more aggressively. The most flexible racquets also cause the ball to move more slowly in general, leading to less extreme movement and thus fewer injuries from both impact shock and sudden movements. At the highest levels of tennis, racquets have typically been more flexible than they are at the lowest levels (elderly club players), although the racquets pros are using today would have been considered granny sticks in 1980 because of their larger heads, higher stiffness, and lower weight. The greater utility of what one would normally think is a drawback (racquet flexibility; lower racquet power) is similar to how higher leakage chip are more useful for the highest levels of overclocking. It's interesting how many parallels there can be between things. Many low-level players like all the power they get from stiff big light racquets but if they were to input too much power from themselves into those they would be more likely to get injured and lose control over their shots. The former is because the dissipation of impact force from a flexible racquet causes less of it to go into the body. The vibration frequency of a stiffer racquet is higher. The first widebody racquet was actually marketed with the frequency printed on it. The belief, according to the designer, is that the higher frequency would actually be safer for the body. That makes no sense, though, as higher frequencies have more intense energy. He argued that the vibration would be so quick that it wouldn't affect the body. When his product was mass-marketed by Wilson it became known as the worst racquet on the market at the time for aggravating tennis elbow. But, it was still popular with the elderly who liked the power, until, that is, they got injured enough from the racquet to not be able to play.

These posts should also help to clarify the matter some. In short, unless you're using phase or LN2 you never want a higher-leaking chip sample:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10930#post_26078854

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10930#post_26078875

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10930#post_26078913

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10940#post_26078926

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10960#post_26079119

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10970#post_26079158


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> the solder under the AMD IHS is called indium. You can find specs on indium if you search for it.


Indium-based?

There are various formulations of indium-based solders:

http://www.asminternational.org/documents/10192/1895749/amp16304p045.pdf/4f44f098-2b07-4d7c-824c-a80e0d60b06a/AMP16304P045









Quote:


> Pure indium
> 
> Pure indium is not often used as a solder because the wetting and spreading characteristics are mediocre, as are the mechanical properties of the joints. One exception stems from exploitation of the complex oxide that forms on indium. Very-high-purity indium is readily available because this metal is chemically extracted from zinc residues as a minor byproduct. Provided the indium is of purity better than 99.99995%, it will wet and spread over unmetallized oxide ceramics and glass, in air, without flux. The resulting joints do not have the same strength (5 to 10 MPa, or 725 to 1500 psi) and fracture toughness as conventional soldered joints, but are nevertheless hermetic and usable in a limited range of applications.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmota21*
> 
> Apparently the C6H has a bug where it bricks. Holy **** the decision is so hard.


I got the crosshair 6 hero a month ago and couldn't be happier. Ships with a safe bios now, and im sitting at 109.4 bclk, 3965 mhz, 3500 mhz ddr4 G Skill RGB 14-14-14-14-34, 1.4V, 1080ti. Its an elite motherboard for OC, chews threw games like a hot knife through butter. Playin BF1 at 4K, havent seen a single dip below 60 FPS with fast sync enabled ( im at 60 HZ ). Again I will repeat, I have never seen a single dip to 59, 58, or 57 FPS, its completely smooth and seamless in BF1 multiplayer.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Hmmm. seems like they have different alloys, the lowest melting point seems to be 117. Maybe back then they used an even lower one.
> 
> http://www.indium.com/low-temperature-alloys/#application


Indium itself melts at 157C but two of the common indium-based solders in the chart I posted melt below 80C.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Indium itself melts at 157C but two of the common indium-based solders in the chart I posted melt below 80C.


Its between 120c and 141c. I want to say its the In-49Sn alloy.


----------



## mus1mus

Whether it's 120C or 80, the idea is simple. It will not be subjected to such temps in normal use to start fearing melting the solder.


----------



## KarathKasun

80c would be attainable with heavy overclocking. So the difference between 80c and 120c would be the difference between having to be cautious and it never being a problem.

It is definitely over 100c melting point though.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whether it's 120C or 80, the idea is simple. It will not be subjected to such temps in normal use to start fearing melting the solder.


Unless AMD used something like the one that melts at 72C for Bulldozer, which would help to explain the max temperature for Orochi. Unless AMD tells us what solder formulation they're using it's all speculative until someone does melting solder experiments.


----------



## KarathKasun

Core temps are at the solder site are likely more than 10c above external temp sensors and the on die temps are not in any real unit of measurement.

BD/OR temp constraints were likely a byproduct of the SOI process they were using.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> But not the same performance.
> 
> We are bus clocking for a reason.
> 
> check cpu-z tras at 2666 strap and 3200 strap.
> 
> Then ask....what other timings changed that you can't see.
> 
> seeing is believing........
> 
> Since most don"t realize how much it actually makes a difference....
> 
> 3 runs same tweaks same speeds. Stock, realistic ref clock, excessive ref clock.
> 
> Stock. cas latency i could not fix at this divider....at best its worth 2 seconds but you cant run it....so thats another reason to ref clock at lower dividers. Was set 11 in bios..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistic ref clock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive ref clock and really not worth the gains over a moderate ref clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if cas latency is worth 2 seconds...that puts first run @ 7:58.
> 
> Still a 5 second gap..that is a rather large gain and absolutely would have realworld application impact.
> 
> If you notice each strap i went lower trc dropped and that is just what we can see


Thanks for posting this.

What sort of latency did you see with using the 120 clk and 2666 divider at c11-10-10-21?


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah it applies. But is a shame you don't OC.....well you will eventually ;-) these have a lot of free juice.


Hehehe, I know. I did try OC and I know my 1800x does 4.0Ghz stable at 1.3875, however my mobo doesn't support P states overclocking unfortunately (mis x370 gaming pro carbon). I did shoot an email to MSI and they said they're gonna pass the feedback to their bios engineers to add p states and offset voltage in future bios. If they do, I will overclock. I just hate it that AMD disables al power saving features and XFR whe ocing traditionally.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Hehehe, I know. I did try OC and I know my 1800x does 4.0Ghz stable at 1.3875, however my mobo doesn't support P states overclocking unfortunately (mis x370 gaming pro carbon). I did shoot an email to MSI and they said they're gonna pass the feedback to their bios engineers to add p states and offset voltage in future bios. If they do, I will overclock. I just hate it that AMD disables al power saving features and XFR whe ocing traditionally.


that would be really nice of them.








.... why don't they have them anyway?


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that would be really nice of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... why don't they have them anyway?


I've no idea. I don't think even their top of the line x370 titanium supports p states. That's one area they're lacking, my mobo is nice and stable so hopefully they add some better ocing' support in the future. I'm not that worried my 1080ti's in SLI are carrying me through hehe







and I do see XFR kicking in to 4.1 GHz in some games.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Indium-based?
> 
> There are various formulations of indium-based solders:
> 
> http://www.asminternational.org/documents/10192/1895749/amp16304p045.pdf/4f44f098-2b07-4d7c-824c-a80e0d60b06a/AMP16304P045


If it helps its sold in large square sheets.


----------



## chew*

R5 1600x over clocking.





R5 1600 over clocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> 80c would be attainable with heavy idiots overclocking. So the difference between 80c and 120c would be the difference between having to be cautious and it never being a problem.
> 
> It is definitely over 100c melting point though.


Fixed for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Unless AMD used something like the one that melts at 72C for Bulldozer, which would help to explain the max temperature for Orochi. Unless AMD tells us what solder formulation they're using it's all speculative until someone does melting solder experiments.


That's a long shot.
1. Package temps is not indicative of the actual temps it emits into the solder; and

2., Even if the solder it self melts at 72C, and even if it is subjected to ACTUAL 72C, you have to take into consideration the presence of a heat spreader, and more, a heatsink that will delay melting of the solder to much higher temperatures -- or your cores needing to pump more than enough Heat output to heat all the components mentioned close or equal to the melting point of the solder.

SOLDERING 101 - Soldering tool temps > Solder melting temp by a lot!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fixed for you.


Pretty much what I was getting at without trying to be too blunt.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Pretty much what I was getting at without trying to be too blunt.












Don't worry. Only a special few can pass the criteria -- me including.


----------



## Alwrath

I like to keep it under 70C. Thats just me. Do what you want and have fun.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I like to keep it under 70C. Thats just me. Do what you want and have fun.


Is that because of the fear of melting the Indium Solder?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's a long shot.
> 
> 1. Package temps is not indicative of the actual temps it emits into the solder; and
> 
> 2., Even if the solder it self melts at 72C, and even if it is subjected to ACTUAL 72C, you have to take into consideration the presence of a heat spreader, and more, a heatsink that will delay melting of the solder to much higher temperatures -- or your cores needing to pump more than enough Heat output to heat all the components mentioned close or equal to the melting point of the solder.
> 
> SOLDERING 101 - Soldering tool temps > Solder melting temp by a lot!


And yet, we have no idea what solder AMD used and is using unless someone does melt testing, some type of chemical analysis, or AMD tells us what the solder is. Indium-based solder can melt below 72C, like the 60C example in the graphic I posted.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> And yet, we have no idea what solder AMD used and is using unless someone does melt testing, some type of chemical analysis, or AMD tells us what the solder is. Indium-based solder can melt below 72C, like the 60C example in the graphic I posted.


Could just ask.

CPU sensor's report temps over 72c. A few have managed to hit temps over 110c.. still functioning though I think anyone who deliberately did so needs head examined.
IF solder melted, they haven't noticed it yet.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fixed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a long shot.
> 1. Package temps is not indicative of the actual temps it emits into the solder; and
> 
> 2., Even if the solder it self melts at 72C, and even if it is subjected to ACTUAL 72C, you have to take into consideration the presence of a heat spreader, and more, a heatsink that will delay melting of the solder to much higher temperatures -- or your cores needing to pump more than enough Heat output to heat all the components mentioned close or equal to the melting point of the solder.
> 
> SOLDERING 101 - Soldering tool temps > Solder melting temp by a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, we have no idea what solder AMD used and is using unless someone does melt testing, some type of chemical analysis, or AMD tells us what the solder is. Indium-based solder can melt below 72C, like the 60C example in the graphic I posted.
Click to expand...

I don't really care whether it's pure Indium or whatever derivative alloy they use. One should only focus on the idea that IHS temps will never be higher nor reach the solder's melting point when you are doing things right.


----------



## chew*

You can not melt AMDs solder with shear core temperature.

We tried...does not work. Mapp gas torching on a ln2 evaporator does..

Trust me. I know more than a little bit about binning...leakage and amds thermal interface.

I have binned more silicon in 2 days than many will in a lifetime...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Could just ask.
> 
> CPU sensor's report temps over 72c. A few have managed to hit temps over 110c.. still functioning though I think anyone who deliberately did so needs head examined.
> IF solder melted, they haven't noticed it yet.


I was mainly referring to the reported max temp of Orochi. Are you referring to Zen? In any case, I doubt AMD is going to tell us what its exact solder formula is.

Intel claimed, when marketing Devil's Canyon to enthusiasts, that it had replaced its polymer TIM with a new high-performance polymer TIM. Independent testing said it was no different. So, even if AMD were to tell us, should we believe them?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Could just ask.
> 
> CPU sensor's report temps over 72c. A few have managed to hit temps over 110c.. still functioning though I think anyone who deliberately did so needs head examined.
> IF solder melted, they haven't noticed it yet.


110C silicon-level temps =/= IHS Temps.

Why IHS? Coz soldering know-how says you need to heat up the soldered materials close to the solder's melting point for the solder to start melting. With a cooler attached to the IHS, you need a very high heat generating system to do that. Beyond the reach of a silicon.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I was mainly referring to the reported max temp of Orochi. Are you referring to Zen? In any case, I doubt AMD is going to tell us what its exact solder formula is.
> 
> Intel claimed, when marketing Devil's Canyon to enthusiasts, that it had replaced its polymer TIM with a new high-performance polymer TIM. Independent testing said it was no different. So, even if AMD were to tell us, should we believe them?


Dude do you even read....

An overclocker named derdauer already killed and delidded live videos......its indium...game over next question..


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> And yet, we have no idea what solder AMD used and is using unless someone does melt testing, some type of chemical analysis, or AMD tells us what the solder is. Indium-based solder can melt below 72C, like the 60C example in the graphic I posted.


Its at least 120c melting point. To delid Ryzen the IHS had to be ~150c.


----------



## chew*

Here for the lazy....does delidding ryzen help temps?






Lets beat ancient news into the ground...

Like i dunno 1700 is best chip for air/water for enthusiast...yep i said that in my review launch day.

Now its thermal interface...also info released on launch..


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Dude do you even read....
> 
> An overclocker named derdauer already killed and delidded live videos......its indium...game over next question..


Read what - the unsatisfactory explanations you provided concerning my binning question?

I haven't read every post in this huge topic if that's what you're referring to. Instead of being snotty you could just post the relevant information.


----------



## chew*

I have years and years ago. High leakage is widespread across every chip ever made. I see no sense covering a topic that is decades old...

Last i checked? My screen name is not google or wiki.

He who takes the time to search finds.

I don"t mind answering question but when i answer if you do not like answer...then stop asking and trying to argue..why ask if you think you know..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Maybe the Indium solder is of low melting point, and we are all enjoying liquid state thermal transfer.







mmmm....feels good, you can see all those atoms aligning and being the best heat transfer.

We should use indium 60c solder on the top too.


----------



## Nickyvida

Just curious. But will AMD fix the 20 degree offset that the 1700x and 1800x have?

Thanks


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have years and years ago.


Ah, so I'm responsible for reading posts of yours that are years and years old from whatever places you posted them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> High leakage is widespread across every chip ever made.


What relevance does that have to what we were discussing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I see no sense covering a topic that is decades old...


Are you referring to all the posts you wrote in response to my discussion of binning or this new subject you have brought up - the fact that binning isn't just artificial but based on differences between chips' silicon quality due to manufacturing quality range?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Last i checked? My screen name is not google or wiki.
> 
> He who takes the time to search finds.


So, as with the binning issue, you won't provide a substantive answer that makes sense.


----------



## SaccoSVD

They did on the X370 PRO. My AI suite and BIOS temps are the same as in HWinfo....the only difference is that the polling is so darn slow on the AI suite.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> They did on the X370 PRO. My AI suite and BIOS temps are the same as in HWinfo....the only difference is that the polling is so darn slow on the AI suite.


With no 20 offset? Thanks. My MSI is still reporting an offset in my bios. I have to use hwinfo to get the true temperature. So it's up to motherboard partners to fix this, not AMD?


----------



## SaccoSVD

No offset, or if there is an offset the software compensated it.


----------



## Gigabytes




----------



## chew*

I answered your questions more times than i care to count
...you did not like the answers. Thats your choice and i clearly can not help one who refuses or reputes the answer they get.

I can lead you to water but i can not make you drink it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its at least 120c melting point. To delid Ryzen the IHS had to be ~150c.


Thanks for this info.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I answered your questions more times than i care to count
> ...you did not like the answers. Thats your choice and i clearly can not help one who refuses or reputes the answer they get.
> 
> I can lead you to water but i can not make you drink it.


I'll refrain from drinking spiked water, thanks:

first:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10920#post_26078834

then:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10930#post_26078854

and:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/10930#post_26078891

I like answers. That's why I saved many posts from The Stilt into a file to refer to, for my clarification and for others'. Unlike his posts, yours are inadequate.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No offset, or if there is an offset the software compensated it.


Thank you. So for example, tctl and tdie readings against Bios are the same for you, meaning your bios is reading Tdie temps?

Did the fix come with a bios update?


----------



## chew*

My results are not inadequate...and that is all that matters to me.

You want technical i always say go talk to the stilt.

You want to bend the rules. Im your man.

As far as binning for high leakage goes?

Well amd shipped me out to do it for BD...clearly i have no clue what i am doing..

I must have been second runner up...to you..


----------



## chew*

The Answer is and always will be...

There is no spoon.

That is how I am capable of what i am capable of.

You live inside the technical aspects...you live in a box with no windows no doors.

No matter how much you study or read technical documents....there will always be an anomaly.

I answered your question...BD we found best chips for lhe in second lowest vid highest sku.

You did not like answer apparently.

Ryzen...highest bin wins on ln2..what a surprise

Cross check that with your "documents"

I answered simply indium you were also not happy with answer.

Is the video proof enough?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tctl shows now 60 while Tdie shows 40

Yes, the fix came in the BIOS prior to the latest one. After flashing the temps were right. They were right in the first BIOS too


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Tctl shows now 60 while Tdie shows 40
> 
> Yes, the fix came in the BIOS prior to the latest one. After flashing the temps were right. They were right in the first BIOS too


Thanks.

So if my bios reads 40 degrees while my Tdie is around 30 ~ according to hwinfo, Would it have the offset problem and not fixed?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would venture to say HWinfo will interpret the temperature right no matter what.

If you stress and your min is around 30 and max is around 70 on water or around 80 on air those are the right temps. (for a 4Ghz or 3.9Ghz)


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would venture to say HWinfo will interpret the temperature right no matter what.
> 
> If you stress and your min is around 30 and max is around 70 on water or around 80 on air those are the right temps.


Thanks, so i surmise my bios still has the 20 offset bug given its 40 on idle?

The readings i get from tctl on hwmonitor when overclocking, 50ish on idle, 90ish on overclock

while Tdie is 30ish on idle and 70ish on overclocking, all on air.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> The readings i get from tctl when overclocking, 50ish on idle, 90ish on overclock
> 
> while Tdie is 30ish on idle and 70ish on overclocking, all on air.


Exactly. Tdie is reporting the right temps.

The offset thing has to do more with fan switching than actual user measuring. Seems like unfortunately since things were rushed MOBOs are still reporting the temp a fan should read.

Anyway, I never trusted the ****ty temps on any of my MOBO software....why do they do that actually? is impossible for them to get a hold of a decent suite? jeez!


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Exactly. Tdie is reporting the right temps.
> 
> The offset thing has to do more with fan switching than actual user measuring. Seems like unfortunately since things were rushed MOBOs are still reporting the temp a fan should read.


Thank you.

Does the chip read the Tctl temperature or the Tdie temperature when triggering a shutdown?

Yeah, i'm holding off on overclocking till the May AGESA update. Seems like the offset might be hindering my overclocking despite running on full speed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does the chip read the Tctl temperature or the Tdie temperature when triggering a shutdown?
> 
> Yeah, i'm holding off on overclocking till the May AGESA update. Seems like the offset might be hindering my overclocking despite running on full speed.


No idea about who triggers a shutdown in any case. All I know is that I pushed my 1800x hard with CB15 once or twice at 4.1Ghz at 1.45V and Ryzen master was reading 95c! ...that was me before knowing it was actually 75....it was scary, but Ryzen held good and is working like a champ at 4Ghz.

3.9Ghz on all cores, no sweat. And that was the case on all BIOS...but I never use offset. What's the actual benefit of that?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thanks, so i surmise my bios still has the 20 offset bug given its 40 on idle?
> 
> The readings i get from tctl on hwmonitor when overclocking, 50ish on idle, 90ish on overclock
> 
> while Tdie is 30ish on idle and 70ish on overclocking, all on air.


The offset exists for reasons related to xfr. There were, probably, other ways they could have achieved the same goals without exposing end users to the need to cool something by 20 additional degrees...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Does the chip read the Tctl temperature or the Tdie temperature when triggering a shutdown?
> 
> Yeah, i'm holding off on overclocking till the May AGESA update. Seems like the offset might be hindering my overclocking despite running on full speed.


chip uses its own internal sensors and protection to determine throttling/shutdown. It can be circumvented.

Tdie is not a sensor at all. literally just 20 degrees less than tctl on x chips.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> It can be circumvented


I which case would that be beneficial?...and how do you circumvent it?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No idea about who triggers a shutdown in any case. All I know is that I pushed my 1800x hard with CB15 once or twice at 4.1Ghz at 1.45V and Ryzen master was reading 95c! ...that was me before knowing it was actually 75....it was scary, but Ryzen held good and is working like a champ at 4Ghz.
> 
> 3.9Ghz on all cores, no sweat. And that was the case on all BIOS...but I never use offset. What's the actual benefit of that?


My 1800x struggles to be stable on CB15 at 4.1, i tried voltages north of 1.45 and i still can't get it to finish the run. But i managed it once with 1.43v at 4.1G so hopefully i'm just thermally limited (cooler not up to snuff) and not losing the silicon lottery(i hope)

Temps during the run were yeah, 75 on Tdie and 95ish on Tctl, which i guess is the shut off rate?


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The offset exists for reasons related to xfr. There were, probably, other ways they could have achieved the same goals without exposing end users to the need to cool something by 20 additional degrees...
> chip uses its own internal sensors and protection to determine throttling/shutdown. It can be circumvented.
> 
> Tdie is not a sensor at all. literally just 20 degrees less than tctl on x chips.


Yeah, the offset is ridiculous, although i can understand the reasoning behind it. I might still have some headroom north of 75 degrees on Tdie, if the shutdown value is pegged to that temperature

How can we circumvent the offset? i tried googling it but it doesn't show up as far as i've looked.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> My 1800x struggles to be stable on CB15 at 4.1, i tried voltages north of 1.45 and i still can't get it to finish the run. But i managed it once with 1.43v at 4.1G so hopefully i'm just thermally limited (cooler not up to snuff) and not losing the silicon lottery(i hope)
> 
> Temps during the run were yeah, 75 on Tdie and 95ish on Tctl, which i guess is the shut off rate?


I think you're right, I can't run CB15 at 4.1Ghz no matter what.

It was that I put too much volts I think, and maybe I was just over 4Ghz...but I was still running on Air so that 95c reading felt very toasty.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think you're right, I can't run CB15 at 4.1Ghz no matter what.
> 
> It was that I put too much volts I think, and maybe I was just over 4Ghz...but I was still running on Air so that 95c reading felt very toasty.


I think it's doable at 4.1, i tried 1.4-1.48(max) and the only one that i managed to get it to run was 1.43v so it's probably not an issue of the chip needing more volts. Any lower that 1.4v on the other end of the spectrum and it crashes as well.

I think you could get away with better cooling, but im not sure if its a voltage or thermal wall past 4.1.

I was getting 95 on Tctl but 75 on Tdie during these runs too if it helps, before it triggered the shutdowns.


----------



## Gigabytes

Well I think offset has its uses. I use a +0.025v offset to Vcore for one of my profiles to keep my ram overclock stable. The profile I use it in is my [email protected], this profile has the cpu set to auto and because I want the Vcore to follow the clock state of my cores. So when my core down clocks to 18.0X the Vcore will drop to like 0.625v instead of staying at what ever manual voltage I set. without my offset the Vcore would drop to 0.600v. Offset is kinda like using auto voltage but you are adding X amount to it. If I don't use this offset in this profile my ram overclock is not stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Nick

What's your current clock on the RAM?


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> I think it's doable at 4.1, i tried 1.4-1.48(max) and the only one that i managed to get it to run was 1.43v so it's probably not an issue of the chip needing more volts. Any lower that 1.4v on the other end of the spectrum and it crashes as well.
> 
> I think you could get away with better cooling, but im not sure if its a voltage or thermal wall past 4.1.
> 
> I was getting 95 on Tctl but 75 on Tdie during these runs too if it helps, before it triggered the shutdowns.


I asked MSI about the 20c offset for better tuning of fan headers rpms and told the Asus had fixed that on their mobos. They responded that, that is basically just an unofficial hack. As far as AMD is concerned, they did the offset for a reason and they have not officially told mobo manufacturers to fix it, because there is nothing to fix and working as intended. That they had decided to tweak ryzen master to show the real temps is one thing, but as far as bios, nothing to change there has been officially given from AMD to them. Just passing over what they told me.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nick
> 
> What's your current clock on the RAM?


Sflr.

Officially 2400 with 1.1v on NB SOC v so far. I havent tried overclocking ram yet. Maiy focusing on CPU so far. But no luck with 1.1v on NB and 1.45Vcore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Sflr.
> 
> Officially 2400 with 1.1v on NB SOC v so far. I havent tried overclocking ram yet. Maiy focusing on CPU so far. But no luck with 1.1v on NB and 1.45Vcore.


Start tweaking the memory. It might come as a shock later to know that your current OC becomes unstable and needing more Vcore once you mix RAM into the equation. But the gains are superb.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start tweaking the memory. It might come as a shock later to know that your current OC becomes unstable and needing more Vcore once you mix RAM into the equation. But the gains are superb.


Meaning start changing memory speed at my current overclock and voltages? Ie try2400 -> 2667 at that 1.45vcore and 1.1v NB?

Just tried setting 1.1v NB and leaving everything else on auto and trying to overclock my ram, it still doesnt recognize the 2667 ram speed and fails to boot. So im back to 2400.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Meaning start changing memory speed at my current overclock and voltages? Ie try2400 -> 2667 at that 1.45vcore and 1.1v NB?
> 
> Just tried setting 1.1v NB and leaving everything else on auto and trying to overclock my ram, it still doesnt recognize the 2667 ram speed and fails to boot. So im back to 2400.


Do you know what it is setting your primary timings to for 2667? You could try moving to extremely conservative timings and moving the frequency up then working on timings if that works. Starting at 18-18-18-18-38 or something similar may help. Supposedly odd timings can cause problems as well, so try to stick to even numbers.

Also, set ODT to 53-60 ohms. AFAIK, above 60 ohms is not recommended unless you are using sub-ambient cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Meaning start changing memory speed at my current overclock and voltages? Ie try2400 -> 2667 at that 1.45vcore and 1.1v NB?
> 
> Just tried setting 1.1v NB and leaving everything else on auto and trying to overclock my ram, it still doesnt recognize the 2667 ram speed and fails to boot. So im back to 2400.


Just saying you should move on tweaking the system as a whole than dedicating that effort on the Cores.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Do you know what it is setting your primary timings to for 2667? You could try moving to extremely conservative timings and moving the frequency up then working on timings if that works. Starting at 18-18-18-18-38 or something similar may help. Supposedly odd timings can cause problems as well, so try to stick to even numbers.
> 
> Also, set ODT to 53-60 ohms. AFAIK, above 60 ohms is not recommended unless you are using sub-ambient cooling.


SorryI'm not very sure on what these terms mean as i just started overclocking. So far i've only dabbled in Vcore and NB voltage, i'm not sure about ram timings or what ODT is or what it means.

Here's what my bios roughly looks like, it's a screengrab from others who has the same board.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just saying you should move on tweaking the system as a whole than dedicating that effort on the Cores.


Ah i see. So meaning try the ram overclock while i am trying to overclock my CPU at the same time? I will try that.

But it seems like this ram can't get to 2667 as its a Hynix single rank. Someone else who has the same model also has this issue, he tried adjusting timings and voltages, no luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my CH6, 1800X and some RAM kits for testing.
> 
> Flashed the BIOS to 1107 and got the following results:
> 
> The Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 with single rank Hynix chips are running at 2.933 MHz, The GeIL EVO X Stealth Black GEX416GB3200C16DC running at 2.933 MHz and rocking single rank Samsung B-Dies *woop woop* but 3.200 MHz isn't stable yet. :S
> 
> I also tried two Trident Z RGB-Kits:
> 
> The one with Samsung B-Dies (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) is running superb at 3.200 MHz but I'm facing problems with the other kit. It's the F4-3000C15D-16GTZR with single rank Hynix chips which will only work at a maximum of 2.400 MHz. If I choose 2.667 or higher it will boot but won't recognize the higher clocks and will run RAM with 2.133 MHz. I was also trying to lower the timings, adjusting the dram volts... but no luck here.
> 
> Any ideas or tips? I really love the freaking rgb RAM (thought I would never they said) and there is no way back. Would be great to get the F4-3000C15D-16GTZR running with at least 2.933 MHz because it's so much cheaper than the one with the Samsung B-Dies. Any chances that the AGESA may update will solve this? Don't want to wait too long because I want to get my head free and overclock the 1800X but first the RAM issue needs to be fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trident Z RGB with Samsung B-Dies are almost as expensive as the 32 GB Kit F4-2400C15D-32GTZR, this will be dual rank for sure, but if this is running at 2.400 MHz... Hmm I don't know.
> 
> Cheers,
> vAro


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> SorryI'm not very sure on what these terms mean as i just started overclocking. So far i've only dabbled in Vcore and NB voltage, i'm not sure about ram timings or what ODT is or what it means.
> 
> Here's what my bios roughly looks like, it's a screengrab from others who has the same board.


Pic didnt post.

Memory timings you can get to on Ryzen should consist of 4 lower numbers and a higher number, they are displayed in CPU-Z under the memory tab. You should take those timings and round up to the next highest even number if they are odd, add 2 and set that in the UEFI by hand. Then set the memory clock to 2667.

ODT is On Die Termination (usually somethingODT in UEFI). Its the resistance used to cancel out the signals from the memory when they reach the CPU. Higher value reduces noise on the lines connecting the memory to the CPU. Dont set over 60, default is 40ish AFAIK.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Pic didnt post.
> 
> Memory timings you can get to on Ryzen should consist of 4 lower numbers and a higher number, they are displayed in CPU-Z under the memory tab. You should take those timings and round up to the next highest even number if they are odd, add 2 and set that in the UEFI by hand. Then set the memory clock to 2667.
> 
> ODT is On Die Termination (usually somethingODT in UEFI). Its the resistance used to cancel out the signals from the memory when they reach the CPU. Higher value reduces noise on the lines connecting the memory to the CPU. Dont set over 60, default is 40ish AFAIK.


Sorry, i have linked the pic in my original post.

Not sure where can i find the timings, im on CPU-Z right now under memory tab but i only see CAS Latency and RAS to CAS, precharge. Im not sure what it means at all

CAS Latency is 14.0,15,16,16

This is what i got off Thaipoon burner

Minimum Timing Delays
14-14-14-33-47
Read Latencies Supported
16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage
1.20 V
XMP Certified
Not programmed
XMP Extreme
Not programmed
SPD Revision
1.1 / September 2015
XMP Revision
Undefined
Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC FAW RRDS RRDL WR WTRS
1001 MHz 16 14 14 33 47 21 4 6 15 3
1001 MHz 15 14 14 33 47 21 4 6 15 3
1001 MHz 14 14 14 33 47 21 4 6 15 3
933 MHz 13 13 13 31 44 20 4 5 14 3
800 MHz 12 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 12 2
800 MHz 11 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 12 2
667 MHz 10 10 10 22 32 14 3 4 10 2

Not sure where to find ODT in my bios.


----------



## yendor

The timings set by xmp are circled in yellow in the attached pic. your friends originally.

The larger box indicates where you would CHANGE those timings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Sorry, i have linked the pic in my original post.
> 
> Not sure where can i find the timings, im on CPU-Z right now under memory tab but i only see CAS Latency and RAS to CAS, precharge. Im not sure what it means at all
> 
> CAS Latency is 14.0,15,16,16
> 
> This is what i got off Thaipoon burner
> 
> Minimum Timing Delays
> 14-14-14-33-47
> Read Latencies Supported
> 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
> Supply Voltage
> 1.20 V
> XMP Certified
> Not programmed
> XMP Extreme
> Not programmed
> SPD Revision
> 1.1 / September 2015
> XMP Revision
> Undefined
> Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC FAW RRDS RRDL WR WTRS
> 1001 MHz 16 14 14 33 47 21 4 6 15 3
> 1001 MHz 15 14 14 33 47 21 4 6 15 3
> 1001 MHz 14 14 14 33 47 21 4 6 15 3
> 933 MHz 13 13 13 31 44 20 4 5 14 3
> 800 MHz 12 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 12 2
> 800 MHz 11 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 12 2
> 667 MHz 10 10 10 22 32 14 3 4 10 2
> 
> Not sure where to find ODT in my bios.


Yeah, that SPD data looks broken or non-standard.

Look at the memory tab in this shot from chew*



Just look for those settings in your UEFI and set them to 16-16-16-16-36.


----------



## gupsterg

@superstition222

The Stilt on binning/leakage on Ryzen, link 1, link 2, link 3.


----------



## chew*

Oh now he will believe.

But not me im with stoopid.

Funny i had 0 info to read when i wrote my review on launch day but somehow figured it out.

Must be that im just lucky...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Oh now he will believe.
> 
> But not me im with stoopid.
> 
> Funny i had 0 info to read when i wrote my review on launch day but somehow figured it out.
> 
> Must be that im just lucky...


You do great work mate and your input is always welcome here


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There's still another option of raising the V_Core enough to pass IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it takes like 1.46v or something insane to pass IBT on LLC 1-3, whereas I am at 1.3625v now. It is way too much volts needed and
> produces way too much heat. My voltage is ideal for my chip, it is what LLC I should go with depending on if you think IBT maximum is real and needed..
> Even at LLC 5 1.3625v, I would NEVER overshoot to 1.46v, not even close. But everyone seems so scared of LLC 5, big deal, my 1.3625v goes to
> 1.38 or 1.39v worst case, still FAR lower than 1.46v setting with LLC 1-3.
Click to expand...

OK just to show you it can be done I ran IBT AVX on max last night, 16 GB ram @ 3200 and 1600x at 4.0, the BIOS voltage was 1.3V and as you can see there's a significant amount of V_droop. I did notice that out of any test I have run so far IBT needed the most power



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whether it's 120C or 80, the idea is simple. It will not be subjected to such temps in normal use to start fearing melting the solder.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless AMD used something like the one that melts at 72C for Bulldozer, which would help to explain the max temperature for Orochi. Unless AMD tells us what solder formulation they're using it's all speculative until someone does melting solder experiments.
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with the solder, it was the substrate that AMD used that couldn't handle the high temperatures like Intel. The Ryzen is a totally different recipe than AMD used in the past
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @superstition222
> 
> The Stilt on binning/leakage on Ryzen, link 1, link 2, link 3.


I don't think that's specific enough gups


----------



## mus1mus

Is that the chip you mentioned @Johan45?

Purrrty!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is that the chip you mentioned @Johan45?
> 
> Purrrty!


That would be the one mus1mus, she's a sweet heart. After I freeze it I'm putting it into my HTPC/gamer. Definitely a keeper


----------



## chew*

Leakage is simple.

A chip that uses 1.2 vid in a specific sku vs another in same sku with 1.3 vid
Is a higher leakage chip...if they raised it to 1.25...it would fail tdp.

What is tdp...power draw...

In every bin there are higher and lower...however of all the bins there can be only 1. Most of the time its the top bin..ryzen is no different.

Now if you want the key to binning explained sorry i can not explain it. Im not a professional...i am a natural.

Binning can and does go way way beyond simple vid...

You going for a wr? Which bench...as that can greatly impact what you are looking for..

Then there is the anomaly..its called voltage tolerance.

Then there is another anomally which further complicates things...liquid helium...or cold scaling

-250 is a totally different ballgame vs -190 the electrical properties change greatly with the temperature.

@ $5k a wack for a full dewar.

You do not drag some bum off the street to bench your new arch on lhe ( ok so maybe you do if he has experience seeing as im not rich and live in a cruddy neighborhood )

And once again that also applies to what bench are you running....

The answer is far more complex than i care to explain but if you hand me a tray of chips in about an hour i can tell you what chip is best for what bench at what speed and i can tell you your prime stable per chip...yes an entire tray...1 hour..

Natural ability honed with experience.

Degrees to back up what i know? 0


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That would be the one mus1mus, she's a sweet heart. After I freeze it I'm putting it into my HTPC/gamer. Definitely a keeper


Ceiling on cold is good too huh?


----------



## chew*

Might not be...my 1400 is stellar on air. Cold it scales frequency but not with voltage. It does not like voltage.

That chip runs really cool unless you have crazy low ambients...i think it may hit a clock ceiling or voltage wall.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Might not be...my 1400 is stellar on air. Cold it scales frequency but not with voltage. It does not like voltage.
> 
> That chip runs really cool unless you have crazy low ambients...i think it may hit a clock ceiling or voltage wall.


I find ceiling vary from chip to chip. Haven't done the same testing as you guys but yeah. OC on ambient and safe Voltage is one thing.

And yeah, Canada is pretty cold.


----------



## chew*

The imc is the worst part...i seemed to draw the short straw on a 1500x. The thing refuses to post @ 3200. First chip i have had do that. I can not wait to see how it reacts cold...lower than 1333?

Woot this is going to be a chore of a chip to work with cold...

Here is the interesting part...seems its SOC is leaky...default vid for SOC is .850...

All my other chips are .900 or higher..


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The imc is the worst part...i seemed to draw the short straw on a 1500x. The thing refuses to post @ 3200. First chip i have had do that. I can not wait to see how it reacts cold...lower than 1333?
> 
> Woot this is going to be a chore of a chip to work with cold...
> 
> Here is the interesting part...seems its SOC is leaky...default vid for SOC is .850...
> 
> All my other chips are .900 or higher..


My R5 1400 has a default SoC of 0.850v. Cant boot at 3200, got 2933 first try though.

It would make sense if the lower core count chips have IF problems, perhaps that is one of the determining factors for binning?


----------



## chew*

No cuz my 1400 runs 3200 fine...it also has a higher default SOC.

Believe it or not i need more junky imc chips to find a pattern...1 junk imc is not enough info for me to "share findings"

Certainly seems more than coincidence that your .850 soc vid and mine both boot 2933 fine...hate 3200.

I need a larger sample base however.

I need really junky chips and really good...then i can pinpoint it much easier.

Junk chips have there uses


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Might not be...my 1400 is stellar on air. Cold it scales frequency but not with voltage. It does not like voltage.
> 
> That chip runs really cool unless you have crazy low ambients...i think it may hit a clock ceiling or voltage wall.


I was testing on my cold loop. Starts around the -20°c mark but after a few hours isn'y nearly that cold. The IBT was done after 2 hours of realbench full ram. It has no issues posting at 3200 either but neither did my 1700x and could only manage 2933 at -180° This was on BIOS 1001 as well




Either way I'm going to find out in a couple of weeks. We have a long weekend coming on the 20th and that's "F" day for this chip


----------



## chew*

Ahh yah sounds like my 1400...i can run prime 95 @ 4.3 1.4v and cinebench @ 4.4..jack volts to 1.45....nothing...nobody home...

Its good on air...4050 @ 1.4.

Im calling it @ low leakage with bad voltage scaling/tolerance


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ahh yah sounds like my 1400...i can run prime 95 @ 4.3 1.4v and cinebench @ 4.4..jack volts to 1.45....nothing...nobody home...
> 
> Its good on air...4050 @ 1.4.
> 
> Im calling it @ low leakage with bad voltage scaling/tolerance


This time I really hope you're wrong. Here's 4.3 needs a bit more voltage than your 1400 and that was just benching


----------



## chew*

I like being wrong. If I am wrong AMD clocks higher. Win win.


----------



## Johan45

It really reminds me of my 1700x just the wall is a bit higher frequency, 1700x tapped out at 5200 so I'm hoping to get close to 5.5 with this one benching I mean


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> What is tdp...power draw...


TDP is not power draw. TDP is a specification for designing the cooling system. It's the amount a cooling system is required to dissipate. The power draw and TDP being sepearate specifications means the values do not have to align. Let's not even get into that there are multiple ways to define TDP. ie nominal, peak, scenario, etc


----------



## SaccoSVD

Stands for "Thermal Design Power" and is measured in Watts. You use that number to know how much cooling you need, usually coolers specs tells you how much temp they disipate in Watts.

Max CPU TDP is what you have to aim for when buying your cooler, however the Ryzen 1800x is a 90W TDP at stock only, mine runs at +100TDP while under stress at 4Ghz.

All of it Important? not really unless you wanna buy the smallest cooler for a micro ATX or you use the stock cooler OR if there is a new part that comes up with an insane TDP. In that case you must be prepared.

Important for Ryzen?, no, any decent cooler such as my Noctua NH-U12S will do a nice job. A decent AIO cooler with a 250mm rad or equivalent will cool a Ryzen at 4Ghz to really really good values (30c/70c) so I can assume a 120 rad AIO will do a good job too.

I guess people is confused cause Watts are mentioned much more when it comes to PSUs (tho normally you don't care about your PSUs temperature). I'm not sure why, I assume is the same principle but in this case you wanna provide a PSU that gives some more than the max TDP of the whole system (CPU, MOBO, GPU, etc...) requires.

In this case a 650W is enough for a system with one 980ti (such as mine) or 1 1080ti + 2HD +4SSD...now I switched to a 750W PSU just cause the other was getting old. (+4y/o 24/7)

2 980ti SC in SLI alone would take 500W at max usage. Less from 2 1080ti so a 750W would be the bare minimum, and 800W more than enough. 1200W or more is totally useless unless you have something like a dual socket and 3 way SLI or whatever takes power.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Stands for "Thermal Design Power" and is measured in Watts. You use that number to know how much cooling you need, usually coolers specs tells you how much temp they disipate in Watts.
> 
> Max CPU TDP is what you have to aim for when buying your cooler, however the Ryzen 1800x is a 90W TDP at stock only, mine runs at +100TDP while under stress at 4Ghz.
> 
> All of it Important? not really unless you wanna buy the smallest cooler for a micro ATX or you use the stock cooler OR if there is a new part that comes up with an insane TDP. In that case you must be prepared.
> 
> Important for Ryzen?, no, any decent cooler such as my Noctua NH-U12S will do a nice job. A decent AIO cooler with a 250mm rad or equivalent will cool a Ryzen at 4Ghz to really really good values (30c/70c) so I can assume a 120 rad AIO will do a good job too.
> 
> I guess people is confused cause Watts are mentioned much more when it comes to PSUs (tho normally you don't care about your PSUs temperature). I'm not sure why, I assume is the same principle but in this case you wanna provide a PSU that gives some more than the max TDP of the whole system (CPU, MOBO, GPU, etc...) requires.
> 
> In this case a 650W is enough for a system with one 980ti (such as mine) or 1 1080ti + 2HD +4SSD...now I switched to a 750W PSU just cause the other was getting old. (+4y/o 24/7)
> 
> 2 980ti SC in SLI alone would take 500W at max usage. Less from 2 1080ti so a 750W would be the bare minimum, and 800W more than enough. 1200W or more is totally useless unless you have something like a dual socket and 3 way SLI or whatever takes power.


TDP is very relative to what chew is saying it's directly derived from the amount of current and voltage the CPU uses.
P(W) = I(A) × V(V)


----------



## chew*

Something that runs hotter pretty much in all scenarios electrically draws more power.

Its a rather basic principle.

If it requires better cooling then it is because it is drawing more power...

There is no need to throw tech docs degrees,phds or rocket science at it.

Quite simply it amuses me when people do.

Simple fact.

You cool a chip down from 70c load to 0c load run exactly same speeds and voltage...it draws less power.

This is why at the same voltage but lower temps a chip can clock higher without touching the voltage

Period no discussion its a proven fact.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't think that's specific enough gups


Perhaps, IDK







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK just to show you it can be done I ran IBT AVX on max last night, 16 GB ram @ 3200 and 1600x at 4.0, the BIOS voltage was 1.3V and as you can see there's a significant amount of V_droop. I did notice that out of any test I have run so far IBT needed the most power
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Said it before and will say it again DAMN that's nice chip







. My 3rd is the worst I've had so far







....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The imc is the worst part...i seemed to draw the short straw on a 1500x. The thing refuses to post @ 3200. First chip i have had do that. I can not wait to see how it reacts cold...lower than 1333?
> 
> Woot this is going to be a chore of a chip to work with cold...
> 
> Here is the interesting part...seems its SOC is leaky...default vid for SOC is .850...
> 
> All my other chips are .900 or higher..


My first was ~0.838V on ProbeIt point, setting as 0.825 in UEFI resulted in same measurement. Max ram 2933MHz.
My second was ~0.893V on ProbeIt point, setting as 0.875 in UEFI resulted in same measurement. Max ram 3200MHz.
My third was ~0.905V on ProbeIt point, setting as 0.900 in UEFI resulted in same measurement. Max ram 2933MHz.

My third I even plough'd 1.15V SOC to it and it refuses to post 3200MHz







. All have been R7 1700, same mobo, RAM, etc used.

Dunno if I'm having bad luck with CPUs or my mobo. But if I was honest don't think it's mobo. I can do 134MHz BCLK and use a lower strap to get ~3200MHz on 2nd CPU only. Others I can use higher BCLK to get 2933MHz with a lower strap.


----------



## chew*

Hmm thanks for the info gups.

Cold changes alot you really see the difference.

There my 1700 imc hated me.

1400...no major complaints. Still had to work with it but 10-9-9 3100...who can cry about that..

1500x is going to be a good laugh...but i refuse to be defeated. If i live streamed that i am sure many would get a kick out of it.

Fist raised shaking it at a motherboard.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 1200W or more is totally useless unless you have something like a dual socket and 3 way SLI or whatever takes power.


You are incorrect. The larger the power supply, and the less strain you put on it, the longer your power supply will last. Im going on 6 years for my corsair 1000w in my GF's rig, and it keeps on trucking with a radeon 290. I used to have 5870 CF on it too. " useless " is when you buy a 750w or 800w that is barely sufficient for your load, and wonder why it dies on you in a year or 2.


----------



## Alwrath

Always go for 100-200w over what you need imo. Unless you dont mind replacing your power supply every few years. You might get lucky, you might not. Dont cry to me after 3 years when it dies on you.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well, I'm not totally incorrect....is just that you want your PSU to last forever.

Mine was a 5+ y/o 650 from corsair and never gave any problems given it was always dust free. In fact I'm giving it away with my old parts for sale. Bought a new one from Tt, a 750W PSU just because, yes is a new one and I don't want any trouble if my old one decides to die after 4 or 5+ years (can't remember) but bascially I wanted more I/O

The system had a 3770k aty 4.6Ghz, 32gb RAM and one 980ti SC.....never gave any issue whatsoever.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> it was always dust free


That is another thing to consider. So many people never dust there psu, it is actually very important to do so. kudos to you for taking the time and taking care of it


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah







I learned long ago I needed to blow the dust out of them so I bought a motor grade air blower. Clean the thing each year.

The only PSU that gave up on me was an unbranded cheapo one back in 1990...they've gotten much better over time. But no, no PSU will last long if you don't clean it.

A dusty 1000W PSU could be in fact a 300W PSU if is too clogged.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> You are incorrect. The larger the power supply, and the less strain you put on it, the longer your power supply will last. Im going on 6 years for my corsair 1000w in my GF's rig, and it keeps on trucking with a radeon 290. I used to have 5870 CF on it too. " useless " is when you buy a 750w or 800w that is barely sufficient for your load, and wonder why it dies on you in a year or 2.


Only to a point. The large power caps have a limited shelf life, they will dry up weather you use them or not.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Only to a point. The large power caps have a limited shelf life, they will dry up weather you use them or not.


Well its a good thing corsairs arent made out of junk


----------



## Decoman

I have just installed the Ryzen Master software and I am mighty confused.

Bios 1002 (Crosshair VI Hero board)
Sense skew enabled and 272 = idle temps by Ryzen Master, about 30 deg C
Sense skew auto and auto value = idle temps by Ryzen Master, about 30 deg C

During stress test with IntelBurnTest, computer shuts off, and Ryzen master showed max 42 deg C or so.

What is going on? What is the real temperature? I thought Ryzen Master was preferred, before HWinfo64 software.


----------



## LuciferX

New bios for Taichi (but not for Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming







)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#BIOS

Can anybody share the changes? The changelog only says "Enhance OC setting for advanced Overclocker"


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I have just installed the Ryzen Master software and I am mighty confused.
> 
> Bios 1002
> Sense skew enabled and 272 = idle temps by Ryzen Master, about 30 deg C
> Sense skew auto and auto value = idle temps by Ryzen Master, about 30 deg C
> 
> During stress test with IntelBurnTest, computer shuts off, and Ryzen master showed max 42 deg C or so.
> 
> What is going on? What is the real temperature? I thought Ryzen Master was preferred, before HWinfo64 software.


Get HWinfo, "Tdie" is the right temperature.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> New bios for Taichi (but not for Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#BIOS
> 
> Can anybody share the changes? The changelog only says "Enhance OC setting for advanced Overclocker"


Probably fixes the silly ref clock resets your setting bug..

Might also fix the ref clock so its fine grain now as i requested that.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Probably fixes the silly ref clock resets your setting bug..
> 
> Might also fix the ref clock so its fine grain now as i requested that.


Still no fine grain. Memory overclock requires now to set xmp profile on.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Well its a good thing corsairs arent made out of junk


Doesn't matter what they are made of, its just how electrolytic caps work.









Noise suppression goes downhill over time with all of them.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Noise suppression goes downhill over time with all of them.


Whos talking about noise suppression? Im not.


----------



## mus1mus

Are you both talking about the same thing?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you both talking about the same thing?










Not sure lol


----------



## chew*

When it passes over 24.......it gets a dora the explorer "YOU DID IT" meme


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When it passes over 24.......it gets a dora the explorer "YOU DID IT" meme


is that voltage for real???


----------



## chew*

Of course not. 1.41 real measured confirmed.

Since you guys been going on about power supplies.

Thats a 1200w turbocool antique . you take care of your psu...it lasts..

You buy big enough and a quality unit you buy it for life.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Of course not. 1.41 real measured confirmed.


Oh my god. You had me for a second there. I was about to sell my 1700 LOL


----------



## drmrlordx

I haven't bothered with the new UEFI for my Taichi. I figure, why not wait until 1.0.0.6?


----------



## risotto

Is LLC level 1 the lowest on Asus Prime X370 Pro board or other way around?

I'm pretty new to overclocking CPUs. I had my Ryzen 1700 on 3.9ghz @ 1.35V set on bios. For some reason while gaming the volt is going 1.397v and it really makes my CPU hot. At end of game session I witnessed 80c max in HWinfo.

What should I do to keep it slightly above the 1.35 line, but not make it spike to 1.397? I understand I have to change the LLC, but can anyone help me with the level? It was previously on auto when it was spiking to 1.397. Now I'm on LLC 1 which according to manual is the lowest, but while idling I see it spike up to 1.38v.


----------



## Spectre-

@chew* so does the 1700's imc not work at all when its really cold ?

should i just pop off my supremacy evo off the cpu for a bit so it heats up and then put it on quickly, I tried to bench last night outside i would get nothing but random Codes from the mobo


----------



## chew*

Its not just booting its in general the colder the imc gets you must drop mem speed.

Try 2933 then 2666 which should work no matter what.

I drop from 3200 all the way to 2666 on my 1700 @ -40....-80 to -100 is about the worst temp to be at.

Supposedly it gets better after that [email protected] -192 but its still not expected to play as nice as it does on air however.

So basically on dry ice ryzen will be meh with memory..

It is probably why some people crash from a cold boot before chip warms up..


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not just booting its in general the colder the imc gets you must drop mem speed.
> 
> Try 2933 then 2666 which should work no matter what.
> 
> I drop from 3200 all the way to 2666 on my 1700 @ -40....-80 to -100 is about the worst temp to be at.
> 
> Supposedly it gets better after that [email protected] -192 but its still not expected to play as nice as it does on air however.
> 
> So basically on dry ice ryzen will be meh with memory..
> 
> It is probably why some people crash from a cold boot before chip warms up..


i am on the 14.67X strap with the memory (3074mhz on dram) should i just in general lower the speeds or is it a strap related issue


----------



## chew*

Speed issue period. Strap wont matter. Better to go like 1866 run up the ref back to 2666 to lower subs make up for the memory speed hit.

Thats at least if your going outside in cold to bench. Daily i would not use that high for ref clock.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Speed issue period. Strap wont matter. Better to go like 1866 run up the ref back to 2666 to lower subs make up for the memory speed hit.
> 
> Thats at least if your going outside in cold to bench. Daily i would not use that high for ref clock.


Thanks for that, ill set the bios to 1866mhz and let it boot cold

I run 104bclk as my 24/7 so its not a big deal


----------



## Decoman

So I have this experiment using the passive cooler CR-95C onto a Crosshair VI Hero board, and when stress testing the temps go out of control apparently.









Tested now with Prime 95 (round off error checked) and when the CPU socket temp went to 90 deg C (using HWinfo64), the computer shut down.

Not the result I was hoping for.

I will try as a last resort, to place a 1500-5000 rpm fan behind the motherboard when that fan eventually arrive in the mail.

Update: I placed a table fan on the backside of the motherboard when stress testing with Prime95, and this time, I could hold the CPU socket temp cooler, but my CPU temp rose to nearly 90+ deg C, and I had to stop Prime 95. :|

*There is no way I can use my Ryzen computer for anything that strains all eight cores at once, not even at stock speeds, because I am unable to deal with the heat produced.*


----------



## MAMOLII

Any other tricks for stability for ryzen?
bus clock helps? i see some better stability with 116 bus for my cpu..
other volts like soc(memory help)
vddp..vppm(2.50) +1.80 volt etc?
vddp i think is helping for bus clocks over 100..


----------



## Decoman

*What is going on here with my temperature readings?!?*

This is stress testing with Prime95 (rounding off error checked) I lowered the cpu voltage from 1.350 to 1.300, though that is what I thought I did (hoping the heat output would be less), I am not very familiar with Ryzen Master software atm.



*Is the "Cpu Socket" temp true?*
Is the "Tdie" and "Ryzen Master" temp reading the only true temp reading for the cpu here?

Still, the machine shut down shortly after this. *What is the reason my machine shut down? Is the temperature limit for shut down even real here?* I am so confused.

IIrc, "sense skew" was set to enabled, and to 272, in the bios, on the Crosshair VI Hero board.

Sometimes the machine shuts down while stress testing, other times, the machine shuts down the very moment I chose to stop the stress test.


----------



## Decoman

I have a question about the use of Ryzen Master software:

If I tweak the cpu voltage in Ryzen Master software, store the profile, and then enable the profile, and then reboot, I still don't see a change in the cpu voltage. What am I doing wrong?

I even set "fast boot" to disabled in the bios, still no change.


----------



## Johan45

You have to re-enable your OC profile in RM. It doesn't start with Windows.


----------



## Decoman

Sry, what is your point by saying "It doesn't start with Windows" What is "it" that you are referring to?

Edit: Ok, so a reboot is required, and also, starting Ryzen Master again once back in Windows, I get that. Still, I see no changes and the "current" tab still show the default values afaik.


----------



## Johan45

RM=ryzen master. You have to restart it and activate your OC profile every time you restart your PC


----------



## Decoman

I don't understand why the "current" tab seemingly always have the same'ish values, when I have been trying to lower the cpu core voltage and the soc voltage. I saved the profile with adjusted values for the two voltages, and then I enabled the profile, still, even after a reboot, I see no changes.

I am using HWinfo64 to check the cpu and soc voltage.


----------



## Reptile

Finally got around to messing with the chip on the OC since either sets of memory I have won't clock any higher :-(



Decent results. I know I can lower the voltage from 1.45 but even after 8 1/2 hours of prime95 I never went above 66C









1727 In R15 CB

https://valid.x86.fr/g5044u

Can boot into windows at 4.1 but can't validate or bench anything


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Finally got around to messing with the chip on the OC since either sets of memory I have won't clock any higher :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Decent results. I know I can lower the voltage from 1.45 but even after 8 1/2 hours of prime95 I never went above 66C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1727 In R15 CB
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/g5044u
> 
> Can boot into windows at 4.1 but can't validate or bench anything


Depending on your cooling solution, 66° might be pretty optimistic at 1.45v.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I don't understand why the "current" tab seemingly always have the same'ish values, when I have been trying to lower the cpu core voltage and the soc voltage. I saved the profile with adjusted values for the two voltages, and then I enabled the profile, still, even after a reboot, I see no changes.
> 
> I am using HWinfo64 to check the cpu and soc voltage.


After you have saved the profile to one of the tabs, if you reboot the PC you need to start the Overclock profile from Ryzen Master again. Don't reboot afterward. Then your changes should take affect. The only thing that seems to stay are your memory settings after a reboot but the CPU setting need to be restarted every time with ryzen master.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Sry, what is your point by saying "It doesn't start with Windows" What is "it" that you are referring to?
> 
> Edit: Ok, so a reboot is required, and also, starting Ryzen Master again once back in Windows, I get that. Still, I see no changes and the "current" tab still show the default values afaik.


Clicking "apply" in ryzen master?

That passive cooler looked awesome. Heat transfer too slow


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Depending on your cooling solution, 66° might be pretty optimistic at 1.45v.


h100i in push/pull with silent wing 3 fans. I literally just set it to 40 multiplier and 1.45v and ran prime95 overnight. Have lots of fine tuning to try. This ram issue is definitely bugging me though!


----------



## madweazl

Yea, getting the memory operating where you want can be a pain. I've been working on getting 3500 14-14-14-36 stable for about five days now without any luck. Hoping some cooler temps help me out with the effort.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Yea, getting the memory operating where you want can be a pain. I've been working on getting 3500 14-14-14-36 stable for about five days now without any luck. Hoping some cooler temps help me out with the effort.


Your PC just won't start if it get too cool


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Your PC just won't start if it get too cool


We have highs of 14° the next three days so I'll have lots of downtime I guess.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Your PC just won't start if it get too cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have highs of 14° the next three days so I'll have lots of downtime I guess.
Click to expand...

You could always get out the hair dryer that should warm it the one or two degrees that you need.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

For people with Gigabyte k7's there is a new beta bios fixing the memory issues with new agesa and adds ProcODT and 2t options. Ill have to wait since I only got a k5.
http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4891/thread


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> So I have this experiment using the passive cooler CR-95C onto a Crosshair VI Hero board, and when stress testing the temps go out of control apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested now with Prime 95 (round off error checked) and when the CPU socket temp went to 90 deg C (using HWinfo64), the computer shut down.
> 
> Not the result I was hoping for.
> 
> I will try as a last resort, to place a 1500-5000 rpm fan behind the motherboard when that fan eventually arrive in the mail.
> 
> Update: I placed a table fan on the backside of the motherboard when stress testing with Prime95, and this time, I could hold the CPU socket temp cooler, but my CPU temp rose to nearly 90+ deg C, and I had to stop Prime 95. :|
> 
> *There is no way I can use my Ryzen computer for anything that strains all eight cores at once, not even at stock speeds, because I am unable to deal with the heat produced.*


That cooler looks bad. I wouldn't put it on anything over a 65w chip.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> So I have this experiment using the passive cooler CR-95C onto a Crosshair VI Hero board, and when stress testing the temps go out of control apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested now with Prime 95 (round off error checked) and when the CPU socket temp went to 90 deg C (using HWinfo64), the computer shut down.
> 
> Not the result I was hoping for.
> 
> I will try as a last resort, to place a 1500-5000 rpm fan behind the motherboard when that fan eventually arrive in the mail.
> 
> Update: I placed a table fan on the backside of the motherboard when stress testing with Prime95, and this time, I could hold the CPU socket temp cooler, but my CPU temp rose to nearly 90+ deg C, and I had to stop Prime 95. :|
> 
> *There is no way I can use my Ryzen computer for anything that strains all eight cores at once, not even at stock speeds, because I am unable to deal with the heat produced.*


Put it on water and be done with it man, get a new cooler!


----------



## mus1mus

or downclock and undervolt if that is even allowed.


----------



## KarathKasun

Not sure down clocking will get it to the usable range of temps. An i3 hits 60-70c with that cooler.


----------



## mus1mus

An i3 will hit that temps no matter the cooler.









Kidding aside, downvolting doesn't really pull down the Voltages anyway. But if P-States allow that, different story.


----------



## KarathKasun

I think it was an i3-2120. They tried with i5-2500k and i7-2600k at stock and were getting ~80c. 95w R7 chips pull considerably more power than those chips, so I would expect that it would not be able to handle them at all. R7 1700 at stock, maybe.

If you can get fans around it to get some flow going it will do better, but I dont think it will stand up to the ~125w of a fully loaded R7 1700x/1800x at all.


----------



## MrPerforations

you need some clothes to put in that.









stock cooler if you have one be fine.


----------



## alucardis666

So I'm getting hard locks in games and the error "Application has been blocked for accessing graphics hardware" Is this a bad GPU overclock or is it my RAM timings being too tight? (14-11-11-11-11-11)

I can't seem to game longer than 5-10 minutes at a time before this occurs. And I've already tried clean installing Nvidia Drivers with DDU.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So I'm getting hard locks in games and the error "Application has been blocked for accessing graphics hardware" Is this a bad GPU overclock or is it my RAM timings being too tight? (14-11-11-11-11-11)
> 
> I can't seem to game longer than 5-10 minutes at a time before this occurs. And I've already tried clean installing Nvidia Drivers with DDU.


Set GPU to stock, see if it stops the problem. If so, GPU clock is unstable. If not, memory OC is likely the problem.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> So I have this experiment using the passive cooler CR-95C onto a Crosshair VI Hero board, and when stress testing the temps go out of control apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested now with Prime 95 (round off error checked) and when the CPU socket temp went to 90 deg C (using HWinfo64), the computer shut down.
> 
> Not the result I was hoping for.
> 
> I will try as a last resort, to place a 1500-5000 rpm fan behind the motherboard when that fan eventually arrive in the mail.
> 
> Update: I placed a table fan on the backside of the motherboard when stress testing with Prime95, and this time, I could hold the CPU socket temp cooler, but my CPU temp rose to nearly 90+ deg C, and I had to stop Prime 95. :|
> 
> *There is no way I can use my Ryzen computer for anything that strains all eight cores at once, not even at stock speeds, because I am unable to deal with the heat produced.*
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on water and be done with it man, get a new cooler!
Click to expand...

Agreed. That passive cooler is the crux of the problem. I am just wondering why even attempt anything with a passive cooler on the CPU. If you are after silence, then a watercolor would be best. Because in order to make that passive cooler work you would need a fan blowing over the vanes of the cooler. An I am thinking the only one that could do it properly is one of those fans they use in movie making. They are HUGE expensive and would push your rig out the door/ through a wall on the lowest setting. Noisy too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Reptile

Downgraded my BIOS and was able to get the ram to 2933 with 4Ghz OC.

https://valid.x86.fr/19qn2w

Keeping it there and finishing my build until another BIOS update comes out


----------



## alucardis666

Here's some exciting news!

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-amd-16-core-ryzen-whitehaven-engineering-samples-surface.html

Day 1 buy for me.


----------



## Decoman

TDP.. 1.21 Gigawatts


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> TDP.. 1.21 Gigawatts


Sure hope not.


----------



## axiumone

For anyone interested in the Biostar X370GTN, since it's the only ITX board on the market right now. So I had about a day so far to play around with this board. Very mixed feelings on my end.

- The rear I/O plate is a throwback to early 90's. Really cheap, thin metal that flexes when you look at it. There are tabs that you need to bend out of the way in order to install the board in a case.

-UEFI is very weak. No multiplier adjustments for the CPU in the UEFI! I feel like that's almost a deal breaker. You can overclock the CPU by adjusting the BCLK, but even that is limited to 100-108mhz. The only way use the multiplier is through the Ryzen Master utility. You have to start the utility manual with every windows boot and apply the overclock profile.
*[EDIT]* There is multiplier adjustment for the CPU in the UEFI. The adjustments are located under AMD P-STATES and are labeled FID, VID, DID. FID being the .25 increment adjustments present on most other boards.

- Tons of options in the UEFI that have absolutely no description what so ever. The manual does not detail the UEFI at all, as in there's not even a section in the manual for it.

- All voltage adjustments are offset only. You can't set a definite value.

- M.2 nvme drives are finicky. The drive gets detected only on a fresh start. If you reboot from windows the m.2 drive disappears and you get the UEFI screen instead of a windows boot screen with no drive listed in boot options. At that point you have to power down and turn the pc on again.

- Memory support seems good. I was concerned about using a set for 2x16GB Corsair LPX 2666mhz dual rank, kit, but it booted without any issues and is running the rated XMP profile with no tweaking.

- The LED mosfet heatsink is very flimsy. It moves and flexes when you touch it, so you have to very cautious not to let any cable put pressure on it. The white stripe on the heatsink is a sticker and was falling off on my board.


----------



## SaccoSVD

*- All voltage adjustments are offset only. You can't set a definite value.*

ouch!!

Indeed seems like a bad board.

Is that VRM real? doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For anyone interested in the Biostar X370GTN, since it's the only ITX board on the market right now. So I had about a day so far to play around with this board. Very mixed feelings on my end.
> 
> - The rear I/O plate is a throwback to early 90's. Really cheap, thin metal that flexes when you look at it. There are tabs that you need to bend out of the way in order to install the board in a case.
> 
> -UEFI is very weak. No multiplier adjustments for the CPU in the UEFI! I feel like that's almost a deal breaker. You can overclock the CPU by adjusting the BCLK, but even that is limited to 100-108mhz. The only way use the multiplier is through the Ryzen Master utility. You have to start the utility manual with every windows boot and apply the overclock profile.
> 
> - Tons of options in the UEFI that have absolutely no description what so ever. The manual does not detail the UEFI at all, as in there's not even a section in the manual for it.
> 
> - All voltage adjustments are offset only. You can't set a definite value.
> 
> - M.2 nvme drives are finicky. The drive gets detected only on a fresh start. If you reboot from windows the m.2 drive disappears and you get the UEFI screen instead of a windows boot screen with no drive listed in boot options. At that point you have to power down and turn the pc on again.
> 
> - Memory support seems good. I was concerned about using a set for 2x16GB Corsair LPX 2666mhz dual rank, kit, but it booted without any issues and is running the rated XMP profile with no tweaking.
> 
> - The LED mosfet heatsink is very flimsy. It moves flexes when you touch it, so you have to very cautious not to let any cable put pressure on it. The white stripe on the heatsink is a sticker and was falling off on my board.


Biostar lol yeah wouldn't touch that ever. I'd just wait for another itx board.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Lol


----------



## 92blueludesi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Lol


thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Nighthog

New bios updates with Agesa 1.0.0.5 for Gigabyte boards are out.

Can now choose 1T or 2T timings and various other memory timings and options.

This brought improved performance for cinebench to earlier bios for my Gaming 3 board.



It ranges between 15-26 extra points for same clocks as before.


----------



## Scotty99

I know this has nothing to do with PC's but i just had to share to for you guys, as its a big leap in what consumers can get for a TV:

http://www.avsforum.com/2017-tcl-p-series-c-series-4k-roku-tvs-with-dolby-vision-launch/

HDR 10, dolby vision, wide color gamut, local dimming and you can get a 55" for 599.00, straight up unheard of. It also come with roku interface which is probably the best smart tv platform for most (although i prefer chromecast personally).

Just a heads up, prior to this you would have had to spend 800 minimum and if these specs perform as they should it would rival a 1000 dollar tv from last year.


----------



## alucardis666

So is anyone on any board able to run a 32 or 64gb kit at over 3200mhz?


----------



## mus1mus

chew* have shown that before.
Me too.










Not sure about 64GB.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> chew* have shown that before.
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about 64GB.


I said over 3200. So 3466 or 3600...


----------



## mus1mus

Hard

If you understand your question, you will know the answer.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Lol


Lol Looking at it now, the FX was such a damn turd.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well all things being equal, if Intel chips were soldered they would be just dawg awful. They aren't and Temps can be tamed with a proper delid.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## polkfan

Hopefully my B350 TOMAHAWK receives a update soon so i can finally run 3200mhz memory ATM i'm at 2933mhz.

Windows 10 is 100% stable with 3200mhz but when i shutdown the PC and turn it back on the board doesn't want to boot.

If some don't know you can change the ram settings and the board will just continue to windows with those settings. I check with CPU-Z and it does indeed set it to 3200mhz plus i ran several Aida64 memory speed tests and see the right scaling.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So is anyone on any board able to run a 32 or 64gb kit at over 3200mhz?


Ive done 3400..."stable" taichi 1.94a was not excited about timings i had so didn't go on about it to much...18-16-16 iirc...


----------



## Frikencio

Hello guys, I have a little questionfor you, overclockers.

I am trying to determine a modest and "cool" CPU overclock for my 1700 (Aim for 1.4v max with LLC if needed to mantain 1.4v at 100%)

But my results are sometimes misleading I think.

1- When I am overclocking, for example I set my voltage to 1.35v and Cinebench and Prime95 fails and restart to the error code 8. That is normal.
2- Then I try to set a higher voltage, for exapmple 1.36v and it does Cinebench all right but Prime95 fails at 10 minutes or so to code 8.
3- Okay then I step up to 1.37v and Prime fails at 1h to code 8.
4- 1.375 and Prime fails at 1.5h....

Question time: Is this the expected behaviour? Has my ram speed (3200mhz) something to do with the restarts when it fails after long time (more than 1hour)?

I find that for stability at 30 minutes or less it takes X voltage, but, for stability at longer periods of time, it takes MUCH more voltage.

Thank you.

PD: Should I lower ram speed to 2133 to make sure is not the ram? I am doing Prime95 small FTTs FMA.


----------



## chew*

Cinebench = drop frequency -100 to run prime...same volts. I suggest 1.4 or less.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Cinebench = drop frequency -100 to run prime...same volts. I suggest 1.4 or less.


Has temperature something to do with restarts to Q-code 8? Because I want low noise, I have my fans to 25% (900rpm) and the temperature always stays under 80ºC (I could get lower temps with more noise but I don't want noise). Thermal throttling only occurs at 95ºC right?

Should I set fans to 100% when benchmarking?


----------



## chew*

Temps are a big topic of debate that I try to avoid....everyone who did not design chip apparently knows more than AMD who designed it









I will just say this. Avoid going to cold or your IMC will get stupid and degrade your mem clocks.


----------



## polkfan

I remember when i used to stress test for 4 hours-12 hours and then just have something crash on GTA. Now i just set voltage run cinebench 10 times or so and game and continue to increase voltage if i see a game crash. All i know is

1.225V at 3.7Ghz is perfectly stable with hours of gaming and 1.3V 3.9Ghz seems to be the same way. Haven't ran prime or anything else besides maybe handbrake which is stable to.

Anyways chew you say stay at 1.4V or lower for 100% longevity if you say that i probably will i was going to risk 1.45V at 4Ghz as that is stable but at 1.425V its really not except for a few quick cinebench runs and then black screen


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I remember when i used to stress test for 4 hours-12 hours and then just have something crash on GTA. Now i just set voltage run cinebench 10 times or so and game and continue to increase voltage if i see a game crash. All i know is
> 
> 1.225V at 3.7Ghz is perfectly stable with hours of gaming and 1.3V 3.9Ghz seems to be the same way. Haven't ran prime or anything else besides maybe handbrake which is stable to.
> 
> Anyways chew you say stay at 1.4V or lower for 100% longevity if you say that i probably will i was going to risk 1.45V at 4Ghz as that is stable but at 1.425V its really not except for a few quick cinebench runs and then black screen


The bad thing about testing with games is, that most games do not stress CPU as hard as benches.

Tried Outlast 2 and CPU usage was.... well...


----------



## polkfan

GTA5 uses my CPU quite a lot haha but yeah i know i also test with multiple benchmarks as many as i can find. Cinebench with Ryzen crashes so fast that its pretty easy for me to tell when my CPU isn't near stability


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a little questionfor you, overclockers.
> 
> I am trying to determine a modest and "cool" CPU overclock for my 1700 (Aim for 1.4v max with LLC if needed to mantain 1.4v at 100%)
> 
> But my results are sometimes misleading I think.
> 
> 1- When I am overclocking, for example I set my voltage to 1.35v and Cinebench and Prime95 fails and restart to the error code 8. That is normal.
> 2- Then I try to set a higher voltage, for exapmple 1.36v and it does Cinebench all right but Prime95 fails at 10 minutes or so to code 8.
> 3- Okay then I step up to 1.37v and Prime fails at 1h to code 8.
> 4- 1.375 and Prime fails at 1.5h....
> 
> Question time: Is this the expected behaviour? Has my ram speed (3200mhz) something to do with the restarts when it fails after long time (more than 1hour)?
> 
> I find that for stability at 30 minutes or less it takes X voltage, but, for stability at longer periods of time, it takes MUCH more voltage.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PD: Should I lower ram speed to 2133 to make sure is not the ram? I am doing Prime95 small FTTs FMA.


Higher RAM speeds can impact your core OC AFAIK.

I would set whatever you want your max voltage to be. 1.375v is around the max recommended for 24/7 without starting to eat into the chips predicted lifespan too much, 1.42v is fine if you plan on replacing the chip a year or two down the road. Some chips may handle 1.42v better than others, so AFAIK you are entering the roulette range of voltage at around that point. Go for 4ghz, if it boots test it. If it fails, drop 50mhz and test again. Rinse/repeat until it passes what you consider strong stability testing.

I would leave the memory speeds at whatever you want them to be for your final OC. Validate memory speed/timing before starting core overclocking.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I updated to new beta bios on my gaming 5. Worked then after restarting twice for a new memory oc and it bricked. Stuck in loop for error display. Light indicated memory then cpu and back and forth. Had to swap board out to my old asus b350. This sucks.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I updated to new beta bios on my gaming 5. Worked then after restarting twice for a new memory oc and it bricked. Stuck in loop for error display. Light indicated memory then cpu and back and forth. Had to swap board out to my old asus b350. This sucks.


Arent those dual bios? Shouldnt you be able to recover?


----------



## Scotty99

Higher ram speeds absolutely can require more CPU core voltage. This is not only true with ryzen, but browsing the 7700k thread others have reported this as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I updated to new beta bios on my gaming 5. Worked then after restarting twice for a new memory oc and it bricked. Stuck in loop for error display. Light indicated memory then cpu and back and forth. Had to swap board out to my old asus b350. This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent those dual bios? Shouldnt you be able to recover?
Click to expand...

Yep, DUAL BIOS. Though he's probably stuck with F9 bootloop.

Removing the Powering OFF the PSU and pulling out the CMOS Battery for like 20 minutes could have been an easier fix for him.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Higher ram speeds absolutely can require more CPU core voltage. This is not only true with ryzen, but browsing the 7700k thread others have reported this as well.


Just much more apparent with Ryzen. And the gains are pretty substantial to either sacrifice Core Clock or adding more VCore.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> The bad thing about testing with games is, that most games do not stress CPU as hard as benches.
> 
> Tried Outlast 2 and CPU usage was.... well...
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> The difference b/w games and benches is games can suddenly stress your CPU/GPU with stupid amount of workloads (like when you walk into a crowded city in a MMORPG).


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Has temperature something to do with restarts to Q-code 8? Because I want low noise, I have my fans to 25% (900rpm) and the temperature always stays under 80ºC (I could get lower temps with more noise but I don't want noise). Thermal throttling only occurs at 95ºC right?
> 
> Should I set fans to 100% when benchmarking?


TDie should be below 75C. I believe there are thermal shutdowns at 75C.

TCtl can have a different reading depending on your CPU model, and the motherboard revision. If you have Ryzen Master 1.1 (Not 1.0) then that maxes out at 75C.

I think there are some people that have gone above 75C and not gotten shutdowns, but those are probably just because of Skews on their motherboard.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> TDP.. 1.21 Gigawatts


A little late, but better late than never...












~Ceadder


----------



## Wbroach23

Just a tid bit I noticed since updated my Windows 10, at stock clocks my 1800X is more often than not getting better single core performance that the 7700K on the *CPU-Z Benchmark* I haven't tried anything else yet but, prior to that it was 200 points behind just thought i'd mention that.


----------



## chew*

screwed around with the 1800x on phase.

improved my 4.6 fixed speed 32m time.



ran cinebench real quick bias was "off" just testing stability on phase...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> screwed around with the 1800x on phase.
> 
> improved my 4.6 fixed speed 32m time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran cinebench real quick bias was "off" just testing stability on phase...


brb going to attempt on my stock cooler









Nice runs


----------



## hotstocks

@chew,
Is your 2666 memory at cas 10 faster than say my 3550 mhz cas 16? Don't you want high infinity fabric speeds? Oh, well I do, I game. you are trying to set stable bench records.


----------



## chew*

Cold 3550 is not realistic.

Most chips get stuck @ 2666 so i need to suck timings in.

On old bios's we still find 3200 tight beats 3600+ on newer bios.

If i could i would certainly shoot for 3200 range cold but preety much a boot @ 3200 will instabrick an OS install cold.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Cold 3550 is not realistic.
> 
> Most chips get stuck @ 2666 so i need to suck timings in.
> 
> On old bios's we still find 3200 tight beats 3600+ on newer bios.
> 
> If i could i would certainly shoot for 3200 range cold but preety much a boot @ 3200 will instabrick an OS install cold.


I thought because of the infinity fabric memory speed was much more important compared to timings. Have you tested your hypothesis?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I thought because of the infinity fabric memory speed was much more important compared to timings. Have you tested your hypothesis?


Its only up to a point. Also, running on phase makes it even harder to get high memory clocks because the IF has negative frequency scaling with lower temps down to a specific point.


----------



## hotstocks

From all the reading and game benchmarks I see at 1080p, higher mem speeds close to 3600mhz with looser timings 16, beat slower memory with tighter timings in multi-threaded games because the threads have a lot to communicate with each other and crossing the infinity fabric with less latency is very important. For business apps and benching, chew is probably correct as Cinebench is faster with tighter timings or it doesn't make much of a difference as those 16 threads are not really communicating much with each other.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its only up to a point. Also, running on phase makes it even harder to get high memory clocks because the IF has negative frequency scaling with lower temps down to a specific point.


I understand that phase may make higher speeds more difficult, but I'm wondering purely about the memory speeds vs. timing. I'm assuming 3500mhz will beat 3200mhz even if the timings are such that 3200 has faster latencies.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I understand that phase may make higher speeds more difficult, but I'm wondering purely about the memory speeds vs. timing. I'm assuming 3500mhz will beat 3200mhz even if the timings are such that 3200 has faster latencies.


3200 divider sucks, all by itself. one can have faster speed and better timings....
Agesa may change it.. 20 new registers. won't bet latest did tho.


----------



## finalheaven




----------



## hotstocks

From all the reading and benchmarks I've seen for multi-threaded gaming at 1080p, higher memory speeds / higher infinity fabric trumps lower mem speeds with tighter timings because the games threads need to do a lot of talking to each other. For business apps I would think chew is probably correct as cinebenc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*


Yeah I would like to see The Witcher benchmark at 3466 or 3600 mhz. The graph stops at 3200mhz, but you can see the advantage of higher infinity fabric and ram speed, though they also left out the timings so it doesn't help all that much.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*


Is that second slide from AMD? If so they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot unless they really can get 3200MHz RAM working on most chips.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> From all the reading and game benchmarks I see at 1080p, higher mem speeds close to 3600mhz with looser timings 16, beat slower memory with tighter timings in multi-threaded games because the threads have a lot to communicate with each other and crossing the infinity fabric with less latency is very important. For business apps and benching, chew is probably correct as Cinebench is faster with tighter timings or it doesn't make much of a difference as those 16 threads are not really communicating much with each other.


The key to improving gaming/3d graphics performance is to maximize the memory and data fabric throughput. Increased Bandwidth is part of the solution, reducing latency is the other part.

The Bandwidth vs Throughput problem being solved is analogous with driving a car on a journey somewhere. The speed limit of the road you are on in kilometers per hour is the bandwidth and throughput is the measure of how long your journey took to drive between the beginning and end. On your journey, you can drive on 100 KM/h roads at the speed limit but have to stop at red lights often so you also spend time stopped waiting for the lights to change or drive at 60 KM/h on less crowded back roads with no traffic lights and no waiting time. In the Ryzen performance issue scenario, the winner ends up being the back roads 60 km/h driver. If the speed limits on the back roads are increased to 80km/h, he will win by even more.

Your GPU doesn't know or care how the data arrives to produce graphics frames, It will just render frames as fast as the available data and the limits of hardware will allow. With Ryzen, a bottleneck is caused either because the bandwidth is too low and the CPU just cannot process and send enough data at a constant rate or because it can send the data fast enough in bursts but then has stop and wait before it can send the next burst. The end result is similar in that GPU is starved of data over the period of the task and cannot produce frames up to the physical limits of the hardware itself which we see as low frame rates.

SuperPi type benchmarks see a big jump in performance with high bandwidth RAM, even with the higher latency, because the workload's memory access requirements are small enough that most of the work can be done while staying within local L1, L2 or L3 cache and only needs to access system RAM within the limits of the bursts of data the High bandwidth/high latency allows. This is unlike the constant stream of high volume data over the pcie bus like a GPU needs for high framerate game rendering.


----------



## Offler

Bandwidth and latency are both factors for total time required to finish the data transfer. Latency will affect mainly data in small size, througput large-size blocks of data.

One of the factors is also if you have "Memory Remap feature" disabled or enabled. Disabled will take some capacity of your ram, but this block of memory will be dedicated for PCI-E transfers, not competed by actions of CPU (allows higher peaks for CPU performance and PCI-E transfers simultaneusly). It actually helps on "CPU side" of graphic rendering in cases when data blocks are too big to be stored just in CPU cache before saved to RAM, or when number of data blocks containing wireframe data is high (or fragmented due cpu cache size). It helps in case true multi-thread rendering is present.

Whether its better to have high frequency with loose timings, or lower frequency with tight timings is individual depending on engines and different graphic APIs. Would help how much overhead certain APIs use, how many seperate data blocks are sent, and how much data each block contains (on different graphic resolutions).

High frequency + tight timings are best case scenario.


----------



## chew*

Super pi has always benefitted from tighter timings. Its better to stay tight than sacrifice timings for speed.

I would rather run 11-10-10-21 3200 than 16-16-16 3600 on the bios i am on.

Me and my bench partner zen have tested quite a bit. New bios's @ 3600+ =10 sec slow. Sure its much easier now but scores tell us why its so easy now









If it was faster trust me we would be subbing scores









Maybe when timings open up...but even so...lower dividers usually always gain access to lower sub timings on pretty much any current or previous gen AMD board.

Perfect example is many have tried 9-8-8 with little success. That is because it is only available on 1866 strap and lower









Stability has a big impact on pi as well. I tested 9-8-8 last night. This chip is not happy with it. Times were 1 sec slower.

Fyi with bias scores were 1980 in CBR15 and 22.xx in CBR11.

Reality is i have to work with chip cold...it decides overall speed. Up to me to tune system to compensate for it from that point.

I also might add...the benchmarks your comparing speed vs timings to...

Doubt those reviewers are running 3100 10-9-9 vs 16-16-16 3600


----------



## mus1mus

If on cold, is it the memory straps or the end frequency that is limited?


----------



## zeneffect

tighter + faster usually = faster, but on new agesa timings that are not exposed have changed making efficiency garbage.










in theory this *SHOULD* be fast, but in reality, its not. for 32m, 1001 or 1002 bios seem the most efficient even considering lower fabric and overall memory frequency.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If on cold, is it the memory straps or the end frequency that is limited?


Speed in general is lowered because of the IMC nothing to do with straps.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Speed in general is lowered because of the IMC nothing to do with straps.


I will add to this...the cache appears to play a small role in this as well but i need a larger sample base in order to confirm this.

Likewise less cache seems to allow higher mem speeds cold...but it does not make a world of difference. 1/2 the cache is crippling 32m pi performance on R5 4 cores.

2666 on 1800x > 3100 on 1400 same timings.


----------



## Johan45

You'll likely see a difference with LN2 VS SS and might be able to raise it one strap. I didn't have any issue with 2933 at -180° on the 1700x. I'm sure just the CPU itself plays a big role as well there may be some that can get 3200?


----------



## hotstocks

I'm 51, call me old fashioned but this memory training thing is [email protected]****. Even after you set and it finally trains, you still have to run memtests to find stable settings and voltages for your ram. I've used 50 motherboards and I have never had to TRAIN memory! You just put in your settings and run memtest from CD or USB, if it passes you boot to windows and rum memory tests and repeat till your highest stable settings. Why the hell is this platform any different than the other 100 cpus and mobos I have used? The bios really needs a feature, "TURN OFF ******ED MEMORY TRAINING" and let us do it the normal good old fashioned way. Not to mention I have samsung b dies running at 3343 mhz (104 bclk to keep pcie fine) which seems to be the fastest and 100% stable for me at 14-14-14-(34 or 36) depending on voltage. Which I actually had to lower SOC volts to get stable. The whole memory system of this platform is a mess and none of it makes much sense. Why not also have mandatory CPU training on boot so we get ******ed cpu speeds that are too high or too low?

P.S.Not to mention my memory is 100% stable yet randomly fails training and drops to lower default sometimes on reboots, making me have to increase timings, retrain, reboot, and put timings back to the known 100% stable ones. Just way too much nonsense and work for something that should have an option to be skipped, because it clearly does not work the same each time (even if set at 3-8 tries), and is needlessly making the computer take 5 minutes to boot instead of 5 seconds. I am no Intel fanboi, but if next months 8 core release is priced reasonably ($600-$750), you'd better believe this mobo and $500 1800X will be exchanged because I would gladly pay a couple hundred bucks more for a faster and more stable system that will need at most 3 hours or 3 days to dial in the best settings, certainly not 3 months and then still issues on every reboot. You spend more time getting your Ryzen system to work efficiently and correctly than you do actually using your system! Why? Because even if you are 100% stable and never touch the bios or settings, every day is a new adventure in what memory timings and speed your computer guesses it would like to use today. Very stupid and time wasting.


----------



## SaccoSVD

For those having random black screens on an ASUS board:

My OC was very stable and there was no reason settings wise for it to be unstable. Yet I got random black screens even at idle ever since I started using my new Ryzen system,

I found out the AI suite is the one to blame. I forced a crash by repeatedly loading my profile and the turbo profile. It eventually gave a black screen right at the moment I was loading my profile and since then the FanXpert is broken.

I decided not to use the AI suite for a while and since then the system has been running stable without any black screens whatsoever for two days.

So, a word of advice....if you happen to have those black screens for no apparent reason you should close the AI suite.

This was first mentioned by Timmy Joe (youtuber) but I didn't stopped using the AI suite, until I found out it was true when it happened here.


----------



## chew*

Lol software ocs suck...only asus software i use is rcbluetooth to oc and monitor my pc...with my phone


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Lol software ocs suck...only asus software i use is rcbluetooth to oc and monitor my pc...with my phone


Yep, I do all my overclocking in the bios. Asus software would be nice only to tame the ridiculous fan speeds due to fake 20C higher temps, but it seems like the software doesn't even do anything. Or maybe you need a certain fan bios setting that lets the software override it and make your own curves. The software also crashes your whole system if you try to change multiplier, even if lower, yet it is fine changing bclk, lol. The Asus suite looks pretty, too bad it just doesn't work or causes more troubles. I may uninstall it because something is not allowing my screen saver to come on or monitor to turn off despite settings. It is not my mouse or anything plugged into USB, so it has to be some software preventing it. Any ideas? Maybe Asus suite? Aura??


----------



## SaccoSVD

I OC in the BIOS (actually BIOS for most settings and Zenstates in windows), but...how do you finely control your Fans?

I cannot get my fans and water pump as low as I want within the BIOS.

What else can i use? I don't think SpeedFan works with these boards.

I had those crashes before even using Zenstates and my OC was a fixed manual one.

And, to be fair, the AI suite works fine for the most part....I could test LLCs using the TPU section, worked flawlessly and is quite handy when you are testing until you find the right numbers then you go and apply in the BIOS.

Is only the fan controller, which is ****ed up.

I just wrote that for the heads up, for those having random crashes there is a very high chance the AI suite is to blame.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm 51, call me old fashioned but this memory training thing is [email protected]****. Even after you set and it finally trains, you still have to run memtests to find stable settings and voltages for your ram. I've used 50 motherboards and I have never had to TRAIN memory! You just put in your settings and run memtest from CD or USB, if it passes you boot to windows and rum memory tests and repeat till your highest stable settings. Why the hell is this platform any different than the other 100 cpus and mobos I have used? The bios really needs a feature, "TURN OFF ******ED MEMORY TRAINING" and let us do it the normal good old fashioned way. Not to mention I have samsung b dies running at 3343 mhz (104 bclk to keep pcie fine) which seems to be the fastest and 100% stable for me at 14-14-14-(34 or 36) depending on voltage. Which I actually had to lower SOC volts to get stable. The whole memory system of this platform is a mess and none of it makes much sense. Why not also have mandatory CPU training on boot so we get ******ed cpu speeds that are too high or too low?
> 
> P.S.Not to mention my memory is 100% stable yet randomly fails training and drops to lower default sometimes on reboots, making me have to increase timings, retrain, reboot, and put timings back to the known 100% stable ones. Just way too much nonsense and work for something that should have an option to be skipped, because it clearly does not work the same each time (even if set at 3-8 tries), and is needlessly making the computer take 5 minutes to boot instead of 5 seconds. I am no Intel fanboi, but if next months 8 core release is priced reasonably ($600-$750), you'd better believe this mobo and $500 1800X will be exchanged because I would gladly pay a couple hundred bucks more for a faster and more stable system that will need at most 3 hours or 3 days to dial in the best settings, certainly not 3 months and then still issues on every reboot. You spend more time getting your Ryzen system to work efficiently and correctly than you do actually using your system! Why? Because even if you are 100% stable and never touch the bios or settings, every day is a new adventure in what memory timings and speed your computer guesses it would like to use today. Very stupid and time wasting.


Link training is a thing that happens at POST, not during memtest or normal usage. Its been done since... DDR2 or DDR3 I believe. It has to do with the memory controller synchronizing the timings to the different trace lengths present on the MB AFAIK.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I OC in the BIOS (actually BIOS for most settings and Zenstates in windows), but...how do you finely control your Fans?
> 
> I cannot get my fans and water pump as low as I want within the BIOS.
> 
> What else can i use? I don't think SpeedFan works with these boards.
> 
> I had those crashes before even using Zenstates and my OC was a fixed manual one.
> 
> And, to be fair, the AI suite works fine for the most part....I could test LLCs using the TPU section, worked flawlessly and is quite handy when you are testing until you find the right numbers then you go and apply in the BIOS.
> 
> Is only the fan controller, which is ****ed up.
> 
> I just wrote that for the heads up, for those having random crashes there is a very high chance the AI suite is to blame.


AI Suite worked for me on my Z87 and FanXpert was great at controlling the fans so I expected the same on the CH6. Unfortunately it's very buggy and messes up my fan settings.
Needless to say at least in the Bios for the CH6 there is options to control it, not sure what board you are using but for the CH6 it's located within the Monitor>Q-Fan Configuration. Within it you can contrtol the fan profiles, smoothing up/down time, low limits, speeds based on temps etc.


----------



## BWG

How many watts are those fan headers? Asus Prime X370 Plus that is.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> AI Suite worked for me on my Z87 and FanXpert was great at controlling the fans so I expected the same on the CH6. Unfortunately it's very buggy and messes up my fan settings.
> Needless to say at least in the Bios for the CH6 there is options to control it, not sure what board you are using but for the CH6 it's located within the Monitor>Q-Fan Configuration. Within it you can contrtol the fan profiles, smoothing up/down time, low limits, speeds based on temps etc.


It was good in my old P8Z77-V LX ...I mean decent in the UI and the Fans and everything else worked fine.

It is good in the X370 PRO, but has this bug in the fan controller. A nasty one.

Yes, I've put the Fans in the BIOS as low as I could after running the profiler. But at least in this board I cannot run them lower than 1500 for the fans and 1600 for the pump. (not low enough min duty cycle allowed)

In windows I have all fans at 700 (chassis plus 2 in the 250mm radiator) and the pump running fixed at 1450RPM...and I can run them as slow as 300RPM if I wanted.


----------



## GrooveIsNow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It was good in my old P8Z77-V LX ...I mean decent in the UI and the Fans and everything else worked fine.
> 
> It is good in the X370 PRO, but has this bug in the fan controller. A nasty one.
> 
> Yes, I've put the Fans in the BIOS as low as I could after running the profiler. But at least in this board I cannot run them lower than 1500 for the fans and 1600 for the pump. (not low enough min duty cycle allowed)
> 
> In windows I have all fans at 700 (chassis plus 2 in the 250mm radiator) and the pump running fixed at 1450RPM...and I can run them as slow as 300RPM if I wanted.


hhhmmmm might be obvious but are you running them on DC or PWM? It's also possible AI Suite is conflicting with Bios fan settings. I Run mine rather high anywhere from 700-1100 range but only at 1500+ if it's on load.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I OC in the BIOS (actually BIOS for most settings and Zenstates in windows), but...how do you finely control your Fans?
> 
> I cannot get my fans and water pump as low as I want within the BIOS.
> 
> What else can i use? I don't think SpeedFan works with these boards.
> 
> I had those crashes before even using Zenstates and my OC was a fixed manual one.
> 
> And, to be fair, the AI suite works fine for the most part....I could test LLCs using the TPU section, worked flawlessly and is quite handy when you are testing until you find the right numbers then you go and apply in the BIOS.
> 
> Is only the fan controller, which is ****ed up.
> 
> I just wrote that for the heads up, for those having random crashes there is a very high chance the AI suite is to blame.


I would suggest uninstalling AISuite first. Then fine tune your fan settings in the BIOS.

It may take a little more fiddling but be sure to note which sensor actually controls the fans. I say this because some boards point these into a different sensor or readout. Like Gigabyte that based off their fan control to a readout/sensor that is 35C below TCTL. Meaning, the fans don't ramp up even when hitting a certain temp you selected due to it's bias being set lower.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrooveIsNow*
> 
> hhhmmmm might be obvious but are you running them on DC or PWM? It's also possible AI Suite is conflicting with Bios fan settings. I Run mine rather high anywhere from 700-1100 range but only at 1500+ if it's on load.


The pump and one fan are running in DC mode and the two radiator fans are in PWM.

I can run the fan profiler and everything runs fine in the BIOS, I know what I'm doing but somehow the BIOS won't allow low enough min duty cycle as i can achieve in windows.

I think the BIOS just has more conservative options.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> How many watts are those fan headers? Asus Prime X370 Plus that is.


1A on all fan headers EXCEPT for W_Pump header @3A


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Link training is a thing that happens at POST, not during memtest or normal usage. Its been done since... DDR2 or DDR3 I believe. It has to do with the memory controller synchronizing the timings to the different trace lengths present on the MB AFAIK.


NOPE. I've NEVER had a motherboard that I set timings of say 14-14-14-34 in the bios, and then it chugs for 5 minutes trying it, then boots and CHANGES MY BIOS VALUES to 15-15-15-64 or something ******ed. Ok, fine, on any other motherboard/platform if the memory training (which takes 2 seconds, not 2 minutes) doesn't work it either boots and gives errors or it doesn't boot and throws you back into bios to manual enter settings that work. NEVER have I seen a mobo that changes the bios settings for you like some ******ed A.I. that never works. I'll change my own settings, thank you Mr. Motherboard, since you always set them wrong when you try.


----------



## BWG

Wow, you think I could run 6 Ultra Kaze fans for my RAD, 3 on each CPU header?


----------



## mus1mus

PWM fan modules are cheap and some even integrated into cases. Besides, if those are PWM, a simple rewire would allow you to run them off a single header for control.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wow, you think I could run 6 Ultra Kaze fans for my RAD, 3 on each CPU header?


Steady state fan current loads are normally in the 0.2 - 0.3A range. What trips you up is the starting current when the fan first ramps up. Then those typical 120 or 140mm fans might be pulling 0.5 - 0.6A. Not familiar with those specific fans but 3 off one CPU header probably not wise. Definitely doable on the W_Pump header. Probably should just use a dedicated fan controller if your total fan count is high.


----------



## BWG

Yeah, I'll just keep them on the fan controller. .6a is what they're rated at.


----------



## polkfan

So i got a question for people with the B350 Tomahawk and a Ryzen 1700 not the X version.

I'm looking at temps on HWMONITOR and my CPUTIN/SYSTIN is always the same temperature and it likes to get to 62-67C+ during testing but under the CPU temp its not i have a picture down below

Temps.PNG 53k .PNG file


I'm just a little worried about temps


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> NOPE. I've NEVER had a motherboard that I set timings of say 14-14-14-34 in the bios, and then it chugs for 5 minutes trying it, then boots and CHANGES MY BIOS VALUES to 15-15-15-64 or something ******ed. Ok, fine, on any other motherboard/platform if the memory training (which takes 2 seconds, not 2 minutes) doesn't work it either boots and gives errors or it doesn't boot and throws you back into bios to manual enter settings that work. NEVER have I seen a mobo that changes the bios settings for you like some ******ed A.I. that never works. I'll change my own settings, thank you Mr. Motherboard, since you always set them wrong when you try.


Its likely hitting the fail retry counter for the memory and then loosening the timings by one notch after that. You can change the number of retries in most AM4 UEFIs to two. Then it will not take two minutes to recover.









Boards have been doing the revert to SPD or drop DDR clk to stock after failed boots for awhile now.


----------



## zenstrive

Hi All,

I am looking for aftermarket CPU Cooler for my R7 1700. I can succefully OC it to 3.85 Ghz, but its idle temperature is around 55-60 oC. when on BIOS it even shows up as 75 oC.
My case Segotep Black, a generic case with one from 120 mm front fan, one 120 mm rear exhaust fan, (both generic) and 120 mm top exhaust fan (a noctua 120 mm NF-12 industrial, controlled by PWM, set to max up at 90 oC CPU temp).

My ambient temp is 30 oC. (near equator, non AC corner of my house on top floor).

Any good aftermarket cooler? I am currently looking at MSI Frozr Core L, Thermalright True Spirit Direct, and Le Grand Macho RT.

As for now, I am lowering the OC to 3.5 Ghz. Still good for gaming, but that 3.85 Ghz is always calling me









Thanks for your advices.


----------



## mus1mus

How is the Voltage on your OC?


----------



## zenstrive

My voltage It's 1.35 v when on 3.85 Ghz and 1.2v when on 3.5 Ghz


----------



## polkfan

Try 1.25V at 3.7Ghz that should be stable i really didn't hear anyone who couldn't get their setup stable at that. I'm wondering about temps in my older post as i see CPUTIN and SYSTIN at 20C higher then my temps with Ryzen master and Hwmonitor package temp


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> My voltage It's 1.35 v when on 3.85 Ghz and 1.2v when on 3.5 Ghz


A gentler overclocking may help you. I also don't go by the hard numbers.









On the cooler, better check your mobo BIOS first and ask some peeps who have the same set-up. Temp reading varies a lot from board to board and BIOS to BIOS. 1700s are supposed to be cooler running.


----------



## hurricane28

I knew it was worth waiting: http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-lineup-threadripper/

I think i am going to save for one of these monster chips. The R7 and R5 lineup doesn't really cut it for me. It all depends on the price though.


----------



## Decoman

Quick question, is it pointless to clear cmos beforehand, if you are updating bios the next moment anyway? Or, does it matter and that one should clear cmos before doing a bios update to keep things reset properly?

I don't know how this works to be honest.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Quick question, is it pointless to clear cmos beforehand, if you are updating bios the next moment anyway? Or, does it matter and that one should clear cmos before doing a bios update to keep things reset properly?
> 
> I don't know how this works to be honest.


Technically, not pointless.

Sometimes, you even have to.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for aftermarket CPU Cooler for my R7 1700. I can succefully OC it to 3.85 Ghz, but *its idle temperature is around 55-60 oC*. when on BIOS it even shows up as 75 oC.
> My case Segotep Black, a generic case with one from 120 mm front fan, one 120 mm rear exhaust fan, (both generic) and 120 mm top exhaust fan (a noctua 120 mm NF-12 industrial, controlled by PWM, set to max up at 90 oC CPU temp).
> 
> *My ambient temp is 30 oC*. (near equator, non AC corner of my house on top floor).
> 
> Any good aftermarket cooler? I am currently looking at MSI Frozr Core L, Thermalright True Spirit Direct, and Le Grand Macho RT.
> 
> As for now, I am lowering the OC to 3.5 Ghz. Still good for gaming, but that 3.85 Ghz is always calling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advices.


No way it should be idling at 30°C above ambient. Maybe +10 or 15°C at most if it is not downclocking/downvolting for some reason.

I would check your TIM application / mounting job.


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> No way it should be idling at 30°C above ambient. Maybe +10 or 15°C at most if it is not downclocking/downvolting for some reason.
> 
> I would check your TIM application / mounting job.


So that's too high? Even when overclocking?
The PC was not built by me, TBH. But I'll check the cooler screws nonetheless. I have read somewhere else that the Spire Wraith cooler's screw maybe underscrewed (is that a word?)


----------



## bardacuda

I would check the TIM application too, not just the mounting pressure.

When I say 'check' that means you would have to clean it off and reapply it so you want some on hand before you do this obviously.


----------



## zenstrive

Alright, thanks for the advice.

What about if I want to replace the wraith spire? What should I replace it with?


----------



## bardacuda

The posts I refer to here might be helpful to you:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26066825


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Try 1.25V at 3.7Ghz that should be stable i really didn't hear anyone who couldn't get their setup stable at that. I'm wondering about temps in my older post as i see CPUTIN and SYSTIN at 20C higher then my temps with Ryzen master and Hwmonitor package temp


thanks, this setting is stable and relatively cooler when stressed. Plateau close to 80 oC, rising very slowly


----------



## Scotty99

What he sai
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> thanks, this setting is stable and relatively cooler when stressed. Plateau close to 80 oC, rising very slowly


Ya my 1700 is at 3.8ghz with 1.248v, under stress tests im around 75c on the stock cooler as well, its the perfect overclock for ryzen imo. In games it barely goes above 50c tho, pretty awesome lil chips these are.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the advice.
> 
> What about if I want to replace the wraith spire? What should I replace it with?


http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/64/true-spirit-140-direct

That's a very good cooler and Ryzen don't overclock much more than 4-4.1GHz even with more expensive solutions...


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/64/true-spirit-140-direct
> 
> That's a very good cooler and Ryzen don't overclock much more than 4-4.1GHz even with more expensive solutions...


I am eyeing that one too








Pretty much between this and Le Grand Macho RT


----------



## gupsterg

The issue with the True Spirit 140 is as it has no offset on the heatpipes/base it could infringe upon PCI-E slot.

This depends on socket location on mobo. Manufacturers only have to keep to say a "keep out" zone where they shouldn't have components in x place around socket to allow cooler mounting but the socket can be varied location on mobo.

For example the Archon SB-E X2 clashed with GPU in PCI-E slot, but the Archon IB-E X2 did not due to the ~8mm offset on hp/base. You will see a compare of those HSF plus Asus M7R vs C6H in this post.

The Le GRAND MACHO RT maybe the better option, it maybe prudent to state what mobo you plan to use?


----------



## TristanL

the Macho X2 works just fine for me, the only thing mainboard wise is that it might obstruct DIMMS with higher radiators in the A1 Slot.
On the Asus PRIMe the first PCI-E x16 is very close to the CPU Socket between them there is the M2 Slot. The Temperature of my NVMe is fine (not touching 50° C) but the positioning could be better


----------



## BWG

Is anyone running ram at 3200 on an Asus Prime x370-Pro? Was there anything special you had to do with voltages and settings in the bios?


----------



## MrPerforations

the carbon is the same when setting lower ram timing, it autos itself and changes clock and timings so it can boot.
setting the voltage manual might help.
putting the 1.4v enabled lower timings, i got cl16 but it can run at cl14.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Is anyone running ram at 3200 on an Asus Prime x370-Pro? Was there anything special you had to do with voltages and settings in the bios?


If you're having issues with 3200 on that ram it's likely the ram. 3200 C16 , high probability it's Hynix based which hasn't been playing well with this platform to date. If you're running more tha 16 GB 2x8 then you'll have to set a minimum CL18 for the 3200 divider to work


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> I am eyeing that one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much between this and Le Grand Macho RT


Hey friend! I've got the Le Grand Macho RT on my Ryzen 7 1700 but I haven't had time to really OC yet. I will say that at stock this cooler is unbelievable (it's in the same category as the Noctua NH-D15 and Cryorig R1) but it might be a lil overkill and it's pretty spendy.

I'd say if it's much more expensive than the TS-140 Direct, get the TS-140 Direct. Also take a look at the Macho Rev. B or Macho Direct. Great coolers and ultra quiet!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The issue with the True Spirit 140 is as it has no offset on the heatpipes/base it could infringe upon PCI-E slot.
> 
> This depends on socket location on mobo. Manufacturers only have to keep to say a "keep out" zone where they shouldn't have components in x place around socket to allow cooler mounting but the socket can be varied location on mobo.
> 
> For example the Archon SB-E X2 clashed with GPU in PCI-E slot, but the Archon IB-E X2 did not due to the ~8mm offset on hp/base. You will see a compare of those HSF plus Asus M7R vs C6H in this post.
> 
> The Le GRAND MACHO RT maybe the better option, it maybe prudent to state what mobo you plan to use?


In an air cooled system the GPU should be moved down away from the cpu anyway. This helps to keep its hot exhaust air away from the cpu thus letting the cpu run cooler when gaming.

I discovered this when I stuck an industrial thermometer inside the case to trace out air flow. A large percentage of the hot air from the gpu is going straight into the cpu cooler and more powerful case fans did not help.


----------



## gupsterg

A Hawaii card like Tri-X, Vapor-X, DCUII, etc would make my case interior ~5°C higher vs Fury X. So not only was CPU temps higher but mobo, etc and I didn't have bad airflow either you can see images of my rig in my profile/linked post you have in quote. So I have experienced the same







.

Why I have my Fury X where I have it is more to do with how I modded the side panel. It has a mesh section so I see the RADEON logo / PCH logo, etc. I'm not a RGB/"bling" rig builder. It just so happened the mesh section I had done ages ago was in the right place to work like this.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Is anyone running ram at 3200 on an Asus Prime x370-Pro? Was there anything special you had to do with voltages and settings in the bios?


As stated later, it all depends on the RAM. I have my G.Skill Trident-Z 3600 CL16 working very well at 3200 CL14. Did nothing other than select the 3200 strap and lower the timings by two clocks across the board. Using the Prime X370.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Is anyone running ram at 3200 on an Asus Prime x370-Pro? Was there anything special you had to do with voltages and settings in the bios?


Probably hynix ic's. EVGA was too conservative with voltage in xmp profiles for x99 at first. What voltage does it want to set in xmp and what speed is it working at, default, 2400, 2667 or 2933?


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> As stated later, it all depends on the RAM. I have my G.Skill Trident-Z 3600 CL16 working very well at 3200 CL14. Did nothing other than select the 3200 strap and lower the timings by two clocks across the board. Using the Prime X370.


On which BIOS?

I had to downgrade mine to get my Trident Z to run at 2933 but can't get 3200 still


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> On which BIOS?
> 
> I had to downgrade mine to get my Trident Z to run at 2933 but can't get 3200 still


He's got the 3600 kit. Definitely bdie.
Some of the 3200 kits are hynix. cas 14 bdie, 15 iffy. 16 hynix...

3400 c16 is hynix c15 might be bdie.

3600 + is bdie at any cas if we're talking tridentz


----------



## Johan45

What he said ^^^^
If it was 50-80 bucks cheaper then it's hynix


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> A Hawaii card like Tri-X, Vapor-X, DCUII, etc would make my case interior ~5°C higher vs Fury X. So not only was CPU temps higher but mobo, etc and I didn't have bad airflow either you can see images of my rig in my profile/linked post you have in quote. So I have experienced the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why I have my Fury X where I have it is more to do with how I modded the side panel. It has a mesh section so I see the RADEON logo / PCH logo, etc. I'm not a RGB/"bling" rig builder. It just so happened the mesh section I had done ages ago was in the right place to work like this.


Air VS water. You can click on the pic in my sig rig to see what I've done. The air flowing into the cpu cooler is at ambient temps. At one point I considered partitioning the case into top and bottom halves to keep gpu air away from the cpu.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> On which BIOS?
> 
> I had to downgrade mine to get my Trident Z to run at 2933 but can't get 3200 still


I am on the latest 0604 BIOS. I had it working @ 3200 even on the 0515 BIOS. 14-14-14-34-75-1T. Only issue I have is won't hold CL14 at full power removal and reboot. If I let it run at stock CL16, it always comes back up at 3200 @ CL16 even if unpowered for hours. Definitely the benefit with this RAM kit is the Samsung B-dies.


----------



## BWG

XMP set it to 3200 @1.35v CAS 16. I reduced it to 2933 on the same settings.


----------



## polkfan

I really really hate to do this but can someone tell me if my temps are normal on HWMONITOR i'm seeing like 15-20C higher on SYSTIN+CPUTIN then i do with package temp using a Ryzen 1700. I'm very sorry for posting this again but i really want to make sure i'm fine. Also is it ok for SYSTIN+CPUTIN to go to 70-80C if my package temp is showing 15-20C lower?

https://s28.postimg.org/3qb9eper1/TEMP.png


----------



## bardacuda

Compare them to HWiNFO. Whichever one matches up to Tdie in HWiNFO is the one you want to look at.


----------



## zenstrive

I wonder if anyone with R1700, MSI RX 580 Gaming X 8GB, and MSI B350 Tomahawk BIOS version 1.5 having the same issue as mine.
Relive unable to record, Xsplit broadcaster unable to open its windows, and Unigine benchmarks unable to go fullscreen. I cleaned the GPU Drivers using DDU and reinstall the current driver and it persists.
I am now using Bios 1.3 and it seems the symptom not appearing anymore. Unable to confirm further now cause I am at the office. Just wondering if anyone is having the same issue.


----------



## polkfan

I downloaded that software to and my CPU package temp and Amd ryzen software and hwmonitor all show great temps but they both say my system temp is quite high, like 60C during gaming and 40-45C during idle.

Is this bad?

I have my X61 in the front of my case and i have 3 Noctua NF-F12 PWM on top of my case and 1 Noctua NF-A14 back fan. Just seems like i should be getting better system temps.


----------



## zenstrive

Dude, that is cooler than mine.
My idle is 50p oC and gaming load can go to 70 oC
granted my ambient is 30 oC


----------



## polkfan

I'm just wondering if its VRM temps can you take a picture of it for me i'd be really happy if you could. I'd love to see what system temps you are getting along with anyone else.

CPU temperature is extraordinary but i never had a system chipset run at this type of temperature unless it was in a tiny little case


----------



## zenstrive

you can see my idle temps here:


----------



## polkfan

Man that is at 78-80C seems stable i guess but it does seem like a lot of heat for a chipset.

Perhaps others can show their temps if its VRM temps that seems to be fine as i think that is rated for 120C max.


----------



## zenstrive

Mind you that my ambient temp is high.
And that sys temp is high probably because not all of the heat blown around by the CPU cooler got sucked up into the top exhaust fans. I need to refine my cardboard cooling engineering


----------



## polkfan

I'm at 24C Ambient temp also 1.25V is a nice start for a 3.7Ghz OC you could probably lower it even more some are stable at 1.2V my CPU seems to be stable at that frequency at 1.2125V. Lowers temps even more. I'm going to be creating a post at MSI forums about the temps if i have your permission can i use your video?


----------



## zenstrive

Please do use my video. I need people to judge my creativity ( and show the error of my ways, if any







)


----------



## bardacuda

Still doesn't seem right that your idle temps would be that much more than your ambient even without downvolting. My CPU is at about +10°C over ambient with a 2 - 10% load on it using a cheap air cooler.

This is while mining with 2 Hawaii cards pulling about 240W each inside the case.


----------



## polkfan

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=286536.0

Here is the thread i made i doubt it will probably even get much reply's be cool if so.


----------



## rjeftw

I've been THIS close to ordering some B-Die ram and CH6/Tacihi... decided to patiently wait on the AGESA update this month to see if my ram speeds improve... hard stuck at 2400 since I got my setup.


----------



## zenstrive

Good luck with it.
I do hope other people on this forum with the same motherboard can share their experiences.
I wish I can have an air conditined room for my mancave, but no luck for now


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> XMP set it to 3200 @1.35v CAS 16. I reduced it to 2933 on the same settings.


Pretty sure you have already done so since the info has been mentioned several times in the Prime X370 dedicated thread .... but you DO have VTTDDR set for 1/2 Vdimm correct?? That would be 0.675V for VTTDDR. The Prime DOES NOT set it correctly on Auto for some reason and you have to manually change it for any 1.35V DIMMS. I couldn't get past 2933 Mhz either until I noticed that VTTDDR was still set at 0.600V while the DOCP 3200 strap set the Vdimm voltage correctly to 1.35V.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=286536.0
> 
> Here is the thread i made i doubt it will probably even get much reply's be cool if so.


The right temp is "CPU(Tdie)", not "CPU"


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Pretty sure you have already done so since the info has been mentioned several times in the Prime X370 dedicated thread .... but you DO have VTTDDR set for 1/2 Vdimm correct?? That would be 0.675V for VTTDDR. The Prime DOES NOT set it correctly on Auto for some reason and you have to manually change it for any 1.35V DIMMS. I couldn't get past 2933 Mhz either until I noticed that VTTDDR was still set at 0.600V while the DOCP 3200 strap set the Vdimm voltage correctly to 1.35V.


I will check tomorrow and report back.


----------



## polkfan

Just for temp reasons i kind of wish i spent the extra money on a ASRock X370 Taichi

I had the money and i thought i would just save it bad mistake i also wish i spent the extra time to research my memory and bought the Corsair 3200Mhz memory instead of my G-skill.

Oh well i guess i will be happy with this for awhile and i will argue that the setup i got is better for performance/dollar but man i'm sure almost everyone here felt this way before.


----------



## polkfan

The more and more i read i recommend people with B350 boards to stick with 1.25V or less for longevity if one wants to OC beyond 3.7Ghz with a Ryzen 7 and they didn't win silicon lottery(meaning R7 at 1.2V with 3.7-3.8Ghz 100% stable) they need to upgrade to something with more VRM's like the X370. I'm actually thinking about sending my board back and getting something better at this point.


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> The more and more i read i recommend people with B350 boards to stick with 1.25V or less for longevity if one wants to OC beyond 3.7Ghz with a Ryzen 7 and they didn't win silicon lottery(meaning R7 at 1.2V with 3.7-3.8Ghz 100% stable) they need to upgrade to something with more VRM's like the X370. I'm actually thinking about sending my board back and getting something better at this point.


only for R7 1700. R7 1700x and R7 1800x can reach 4 GHz on B350. But then again, if you purchased the x R7, you already not concerned with budget


----------



## Jakuarella

Hi guys,

Here are the componnents I have:
- R7 1700
- Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 Motherboard
- 16GB G.Skill Trident Z CL16 3600Mhz

The problem I have: CPU multiplier is stuck at 32x inside Windows 10.

More details: the multiplier gets stuck at 32 whenever I OC either RAM or BCLK. I can set the CPU multiplier to any value in BIOS, but windows always shows 32x. I can then user Ryzen Master application to further push the CPU frequency and it has no problem running at 3750 MHz.

Windows power plans have no effect on this.
3199MHz is the maximum frequency the CPU can achieve in Windows under load without Ryzen Master.

Is there something I'm doing that locks the multiplier? Anyone knows why this could happen?

Here's my BIOS settings:


http://imgur.com/Q56LZ


Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> The more and more i read i recommend people with B350 boards to stick with 1.25V or less for longevity if one wants to OC beyond 3.7Ghz with a Ryzen 7 and they didn't win silicon lottery(meaning R7 at 1.2V with 3.7-3.8Ghz 100% stable) they need to upgrade to something with more VRM's like the X370. I'm actually thinking about sending my board back and getting something better at this point.


my 1700 can only get to 3900 with 1.425v which the b350 can do, I have not been able to get the 4ghz stable in a reasonable voltage range.
this x370 mobo just adds crossfire/sli.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Pretty sure you have already done so since the info has been mentioned several times in the Prime X370 dedicated thread .... but you DO have VTTDDR set for 1/2 Vdimm correct?? That would be 0.675V for VTTDDR. The Prime DOES NOT set it correctly on Auto for some reason and you have to manually change it for any 1.35V DIMMS. I couldn't get past 2933 Mhz either until I noticed that VTTDDR was still set at 0.600V while the DOCP 3200 strap set the Vdimm voltage correctly to 1.35V.


Nope.

What's the thread you are referring to? I'd like to take a look.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What's the thread you are referring to? I'd like to take a look.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> What's the thread you are referring to? I'd like to take a look.


www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/


----------



## spyshagg

anyone running ECC memory?


----------



## madbrayniak

Anyone tried Steam In-Home streaming and notice any improvement with extra cores over intel?

Since it can handle twitch streaming on it's own I am hoping for an improvement here as well but have not had much luck finding much information.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/


That thread took forever to read. I like how the op was general, but everything else was detailed.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakuarella*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here are the componnents I have:
> - R7 1700
> - Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 Motherboard
> - 16GB G.Skill Trident Z CL16 3600Mhz
> 
> The problem I have: CPU multiplier is stuck at 32x inside Windows 10.
> 
> More details: the multiplier gets stuck at 32 whenever I OC either RAM or BCLK. I can set the CPU multiplier to any value in BIOS, but windows always shows 32x. I can then user Ryzen Master application to further push the CPU frequency and it has no problem running at 3750 MHz.
> 
> Windows power plans have no effect on this.
> 3199MHz is the maximum frequency the CPU can achieve in Windows under load without Ryzen Master.
> 
> Is there something I'm doing that locks the multiplier? Anyone knows why this could happen?
> 
> Here's my BIOS settings:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q56LZ
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


based on your screenshot you're adjusting baseclock as well as multiplier and getting the finger from your motherboard.

I would have a read through the gigabyte owner's thread, many of the k7's tricks have already revealed themselves.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/0_20


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Anyone tried Steam In-Home streaming and notice any improvement with extra cores over intel?
> 
> Since it can handle twitch streaming on it's own I am hoping for an improvement here as well but have not had much luck finding much information.


I tread once, simply enable the broadcast in setting
it barely makes a dent in gaming performance
but no one watches anyway, lol









my steam ID is zenstrive, btw.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Anyone tried Steam In-Home streaming and notice any improvement with extra cores over intel?
> 
> Since it can handle twitch streaming on it's own I am hoping for an improvement here as well but have not had much luck finding much information.


Haven't got any charts for you, but the empirically it's better than I had with my 3930k @ 4.6GHz, same GPU's (1070 and 1080).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> my 1700 can only get to 3900 with 1.425v which the b350 can do, I have not been able to get the 4ghz stable in a reasonable voltage range.
> this x370 mobo just adds crossfire/sli.


With what CPU LLC level? maybe your vdroop was too low if you were using LLC1 or 2


----------



## MrPerforations

the llc work great, hold voltage on auto anywhere, it not that, just cant pass the ibt avx at maximum.
I cant really overclock this till they sort out the off set voltage in bios but I'm really unimpressed with either myself or the computer as I cant get much out of this system.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> I tread once, simply enable the broadcast in setting
> it barely makes a dent in gaming performance
> but no one watches anyway, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my steam ID is zenstrive, btw.


My Steam ID is same as my username here. Same with Battle.net/Blizzard App and any other game platform.

Glad to hear that the streaming seems to work better for you. I do a little Twitch Streaming as well but usually playing older single player games since I don't get many chances to game with an 18 month old.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Haven't got any charts for you, but the empirically it's better than I had with my 3930k @ 4.6GHz, same GPU's (1070 and 1080).


Glad to hear that. Definitely seems to me that the core count is going to be more important for these types of tasks.

Personally, I don't need frame rates over 100 and the Ryzen seems to have a higher minimum frame rate compared to Intel.

The In-Home Streaming is becoming increasingly important to me for all types of games other than FPS.

Honestly, I would probably be interested in the Threadripper chip for this kind of application but I also know that the cost would be too rich for my pocket book.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Haven't got any charts for you, but the empirically it's better than I had with my 3930k @ 4.6GHz, same GPU's (1070 and 1080).


Isn't steam in home streaming done with h.265 on the GPU?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Isn't steam in home streaming done with h.265 on the GPU?


As for as I know it's still on h264 but even with h265 you'd still get the benefits of better minimums, frametimes, and additional threads on the host as it's still playing the game in order to stream to the client.


----------



## hinckly

Hi guys,

I have a Asus X-370 pro and Galax Hof 3200 DDR4
http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3200.html





I saw that video to put my memorys up 3200 mhz. The problem come when I save the set up and pc restart about 5 times and load the fabric configuration. How is possible I cant put that memories to 3200mhz? I need help. Thanks.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> As for as I know it's still on h264 but even with h265 you'd still get the benefits of better minimums, frametimes, and additional threads on the host as it's still playing the game in order to stream to the client.


Interesting. I am actually going to start using the streaming feature a lot more... I just moved in with a buddy and we are planning and doing quite a bit of couch gaming.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Interesting. I am actually going to start using the streaming feature a lot more... I just moved in with a buddy and we are planning and doing quite a bit of couch gaming.


Keep us posted on you experience.

I already have a Steam Link but only use it for Super Meat Boy, Broforce, Rocket League, Shank, and Don't Starve.

I have tried to use it for Planet Coaster but the controls are difficult with the Steam Controller.

Would like it to run better for more difficult games to run.

Tomb Raider was pretty good but I would see some frames dropped here and there.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Keep us posted on you experience.
> 
> I already have a Steam Link but only use it for Super Meat Boy, Broforce, Rocket League, Shank, and Don't Starve.
> 
> I have tried to use it for Planet Coaster but the controls are difficult with the Steam Controller.
> 
> Would like it to run better for more difficult games to run.
> 
> Tomb Raider was pretty good but I would see some frames dropped here and there.


Were you doing it over wifi or ethernet? I remember when steam in home streaming was relatively new I tried streaming crysis 2 over Wifi to a super low-end laptop, and the dropped frames were nuts, but over ethernet i was streaming pretty much seamlessly.

Also, another thing to try for games that support it: I don't know if it is possible to do NVidia's shield streaming to another PC, but it worked extremely well when I tried it out. When i had a gtx 1070, I downloaded a beta app for the gear VR on my samsung gs7 that could connect to the shield streaming service via geforce experience. The latency was insanely low, and the only thing holding the whole experience back was the terrible screen door effect/generally low resolution of the gear VR+gs7.

I kinda stumbled onto the whole thing through trying to rig up a way to watch my own golf swing in real time with the headset on LOL. PSeye @ 60fps hooked up to my PC + a gearVR using shield streaming... It actually worked pretty good but I couldn't figure out how to freeze the screen to follow my gaze- I had to keep realigning the screen every time i oriented my body differently.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Does anyone know what type of IC's are in the Corsair Vengeance LED?

Part Number CMU64GX4M4C3000C15

Mmmhh....AIDA64 "SPD->Dram Manufacturer" shows "SK hynix"

What does SK means? South Korea?


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Were you doing it over wifi or ethernet? I remember when steam in home streaming was relatively new I tried streaming crysis 2 over Wifi to a super low-end laptop, and the dropped frames were nuts, but over ethernet i was streaming pretty much seamlessly.
> 
> Also, another thing to try for games that support it: I don't know if it is possible to do NVidia's shield streaming to another PC, but it worked extremely well when I tried it out. When i had a gtx 1070, I downloaded a beta app for the gear VR on my samsung gs7 that could connect to the shield streaming service via geforce experience. The latency was insanely low, and the only thing holding the whole experience back was the terrible screen door effect/generally low resolution of the gear VR+gs7.
> 
> I kinda stumbled onto the whole thing through trying to rig up a way to watch my own golf swing in real time with the headset on LOL. PSeye @ 60fps hooked up to my PC + a gearVR using shield streaming... It actually worked pretty good but I couldn't figure out how to freeze the screen to follow my gaze- I had to keep realigning the screen every time i oriented my body differently.


Hey that golf swing idea is pretty cool! I have not golfed in years since it is so expensive where I live that I can't justify it. I even looked at getting rid of my clubs but I would get so little for them that I decided to keep them around just in case I wind up getting a better paying job.

I have it working over wifi until I get my house wired with Ethernet. That is a project I have been meaning to do but the funds are not there at the moment.

I also have an Amazon Fire TV and I have also tried out Moonlight which is essentially a 3rd party Geforce alternative. Games worked but the connection dropped out a lot for some reason.

Steam Link just works better and since I have the Steam Controller everything is much more seamless.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Hey that golf swing idea is pretty cool! I have not golfed in years since it is so expensive where I live that I can't justify it. I even looked at getting rid of my clubs but I would get so little for them that I decided to keep them around just in case I wind up getting a better paying job.
> 
> I have it working over wifi until I get my house wired with Ethernet. That is a project I have been meaning to do but the funds are not there at the moment.
> 
> I also have an Amazon Fire TV and I have also tried out Moonlight which is essentially a 3rd party Geforce alternative. Games worked but the connection dropped out a lot for some reason.
> 
> Steam Link just works better and since I have the Steam Controller everything is much more seamless.


Yea golf is really expensive, I have had to cut into other stuff to keep playing... lol.

I think the single biggest improvement you will see in your streaming quality will be switching to ethernet, but yea that sounds like a pretty big job.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yea golf is really expensive, I have had to cut into other stuff to keep playing... lol.
> 
> I think the single biggest improvement you will see in your streaming quality will be switching to ethernet, but yea that sounds like a pretty big job.


End goal is to run ethernet to detached garage and storage shed at the back corner of my lot. Wifi access points in main house, garage, and shed as well.

That way I have wifi coverage accross my entire back yard as well as ethernet where I want.

At one point was considering putting my computer in garage and doing most of my gaming with in home streaming but have concerns about it getting stolen.

Golf here is about $50 a round.

You can get something called the Central Coast Golf Card which cuts the price pretty low(about $10-15 per round) but you have to buy a cart wihen you go play....


----------



## bardacuda

Get a room you two!







jk


----------



## jon666

Only have an M.2 plugged in. Never had one before. Holy moly. Thought I would still be installing windows. I should probably update bios before installing anything more then world of tanks.


----------



## miklkit

Hey, keep us updated on your WoT experiences. One Ryzen user showed up in their forums recently complaining about 100% cpu loads and overheating with a 1600X. My old 8370 just loafs along while playing that game at 1440P so methinks there is something odd going on there.


----------



## polkfan

I wouldn't mind helping that user if he would like help not sure where that thread is. But overheating has nothing to do with that game as it should do that with any game being tested. By the look of it world of tanks isn't a massively parallel game but even then he should be seeing at least sandy-haswell level of performance at the worst.


----------



## jon666

I'll be giving it a shot in a bit, but HWMonitor at default settings max VCore hit 1.43?! Assuming that is normal. About to try XMP settings to see what happens. Is the temp for DDR4 accurate? Not sure how much I should care. Playing with RAM first as I heard that does the most.

Edit: XMP Profile 1 booted up no issues, not sure if I want to try profile 2 as that is 34xx can't remember exactly. MSi has the try it option in bios, might go for 3200.

https://valid.x86.fr/h6vc82


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I'll be giving it a shot in a bit, but HWMonitor at default settings max VCore hit 1.43?! Assuming that is normal. About to try XMP settings to see what happens. Is the temp for DDR4 accurate? Not sure how much I should care. Playing with RAM first as I heard that does the most.
> 
> Edit: XMP Profile 1 booted up no issues, not sure if I want to try profile 2 as that is 34xx can't remember exactly. MSi has the try it option in bios, might go for 3200.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/h6vc82


when it's not overclocked cpu will engage xfr and voltage can go considerably higher than normal.

auto - voltages are usually higher than they need to be.

ddr4 temps? Don't know. how hot does hw monitor say it is? vrm temps are usually more critical.


----------



## jon666

I just thought it was cool all the temps of all the things are displayed. Now time for a few games of WoT before I realize quick bios changes are going to cause a headache.

https://valid.x86.fr/h6vc82

Had no issues booting up, not sure if ram, cpu, or just that lucky. DDR4 more forgiving then 3?

Scratch that. I understand nothing.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I just thought it was cool all the temps of all the things are displayed. Now time for a few games of WoT before I realize quick bios changes are going to cause a headache.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/h6vc82
> 
> Had no issues booting up, not sure if ram, cpu, or just that lucky. DDR4 more forgiving then 3?
> 
> Scratch that. I understand nothing.


got the same rig, hit that with 3600 and all auto, should run fine like that as it did on mine.that way you keep down clocking and down volting when not in heavy use.
you can try reducing the ram timings to 14.16.16. at 1.4v , it worked on mine.


----------



## MrPerforations

just noticed you got a 1700x which should do more than 3600. I assume that the stock voltage is 1.25v which is .05v higher than mine.


----------



## jon666

World of tanks gave me no issues, would drop to mid 90's for frame rate. Most of the time I was pegged out. Could probably keep it closer to the 120 FPS cap if I play around with actually overclocking the cpu.


----------



## MrPerforations

i get around120 fps in world of tanks with 3600 but I should think my two 280 gpu's should be more raw power than your 390, 90fps on one gpu is pretty good.
my bench mark score are 3dmark scores. the bench is availible via steam install. in the store search 3dmark.
at 3600mhz with 16.18.
timespy is 4500
firestrike is 12800

cinebench r15 is 1600 at 3600mhz.
i only hit 1700 when at 3900mhz

I'm in to playing that left4dead 2, amazed that a game can have so many different country's on a server, been playing with guys in the Philippines and it playable.


----------



## miklkit

@polkfan That thread is probably 3 pages back in the general sub forum by now.

@jon666 Could you fill out your sig rig in your signature so we can know what your hardware is? Just click on your icon at the top of the page and then scroll down to the bottom.











I get 90-120 fps in Wot with my FX and Fury @ 1440P. The cpu just loafs along at 30-40% loads while the poor Fury is running at 100% all the time. This is typical of most of the games I have. The cpu rarely gets close to 100% loads while the gpu is always at 100% loads.

Looking forward to Vega!


----------



## gordesky1

Anyone remember back than i say a year or 2 that world of tanks ran like crap on it ? Fps was pretty much 20s and 30s no matter what settings on my fx lol Than a update came out and was getting 90s and 100s Tells you game company's are up intels butts at first lol...

Didn't try the game on my ryzen yet.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Anyone remember back than i say a year or 2 that world of tanks ran like crap on it ? Fps was pretty much 20s and 30s no matter what settings on my fx lol Than a update came out and was getting 90s and 100s Tells you game company's are up intels butts at first lol...
> 
> Didn't try the game on my ryzen yet.


They arent really stuck on Intel, they are stuck on old codebases. World of Warships was the first of their games to use the new multi-thread engine, and it was a nightmare initially. If you had over 4 cores the game would context switch so much that FPS started going down after ~6 cores. Someone with a dual socket 20 core workstation was getting 15fps.


----------



## miklkit

I found this screenie of WoT loads for me last summer when i was running a 290X @ 1080P.


----------



## 7850K

anyone on windows 7 or 8.1 have trouble getting ryzen master to run?

I originally had it installed from day one and it worked fine. But I just had to reinstall it and now it tells me "Ryzen Master requires windows 10 or greater" and refuses to open.


----------



## risotto

ryzen 1700 untouched gives me 120 fps steady and even when oc to 3.9ghz its 120 fps on WoT. is it fps locker or what ? no difference


----------



## jon666

I believe it is locked to 120. Thought they were going to move on to a new engine a year back at least. I'm running stock for the most part, so one of these days I should be hitting the cap constantly. Streaming is insane. losing 5-10 frames. 1700x with a 390. Will probably not update rig details on website for a while, cause paperwork sucks whatever the form.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've probed the Vcore straight from the PSB behind the socket on my Prime X370 Pro LLC 3/4/5

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC3
Windows was unstable, took me 3 times to boot. And only could probe idle voltages, as soon as I wanted to launch wprime windows froze.

Idle:
HWInfo: 1.35V (steady)
Multimeter: all over the place, from 1.2V to 1.38V
Couldn't test CPUz

System froze before I could test at load.
---
4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4

At idle:
BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)
CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)
Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)

At load:
HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)
CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)
Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC4

Idle:
HWInfo: 1.35V (closest but still not the right number)
CPUz: 1.330V (jumps to 1.52V....what?)
Multimeter 1.359V (steady)

Load:
HWinfo: 1.337V (what?)
CPUz: 1.319V (what?)
Multimeter 1.370V (steady)
---
At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC5

Idle:
HWInfo: 1.231V (steady)
CPUz: 1.199V to 1.450V (close)
Multimeter: 1.250V to 1.48V (unstable, all over the place, never over 1.48 tho but still crazy), you def don't want 1.48V in your chip (although they're at idle) the craziest is that this happens at stock speed/volt....I can't imagine at 1.37V or 1.4V setting.

Load:
HWInfo: 1.031V (steady)
CPUz: 1.199V (steady)
---
Conclusion from what Ive seen in the multimeter.

Seems like LLC3 is crap. At least with my RAM speed of 2666 and my very tight timings of 14-13-13-13-26 (corsair vengeance LED 3000mhz 15-17-17-17-35)

LLC4 is the best option for me at 4Ghz and 1.375V vcore. Gives me a small vboost. Remains to be seen if there are some nasty peaks. But can't tell with my multimeter.

LLC5 was very jumpy at Idle, concerns me to have peaks at 1.48V even if they happen at idle. vdroop was worse than LLC4 anyway.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Woot running 3.8 solid at 1.25v in bios bnut only gets to 1.23ish im happy.


----------



## Decoman

Is there any free version of Aida64's memory & benchmark testing software that doen't have "trial" covering up some of the numbers? There is apparently lots of version and I only tried the "extreme" version, which has the word "trial" covering up many of the fields for the benchmarks.


----------



## Decoman

Btw, this Sunday, the follwing webpage is blank when visiting Asus: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/

Certificate: Verisign/Symantec, for " *.asus.com "


----------



## lanofsong

Hey RYZEN 7 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Btw, this Sunday, the follwing webpage is blank when visiting Asus: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/
> 
> Certificate: Verisign/Symantec, for " *.asus.com "


Probably down for maintenance. ASUS simply doesn't pull pages for their hardware for any other reason than that or updating their verisign certs.









~Ceadder


----------



## Pillendreher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Probably down for maintenance. ASUS simply doesn't pull pages for their hardware for any other reason than that or updating their verisign certs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's online for me.


----------



## Decoman

Ok, I can see it now.


----------



## Decoman

Using the trial version of some Aida64 Cache & Memory Benchmark test, I get different results.

Firstly, with my 1800x at stock speeds, cpu speed is recorded as being either ~3.7 GHz or, ~4.1GHz.
Secondly, the memory latency values vary as much as nearly 7 points: between 63,9 ns to 70,7 ns.

I guess the people having an overclock on all cores will perhaps have a more stable latency value with Aida64.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Using the trial version of some Aida64 Cache & Memory Benchmark test, I get different results.
> 
> Firstly, with my 1800x at stock speeds, cpu speed is recorded as being either ~3.7 GHz or, ~4.1GHz.
> Secondly, the memory latency values vary as much as nearly 7 points: between 63,9 ns to 70,7 ns.
> 
> I guess the people having an overclock on all cores will perhaps have a more stable latency value with Aida64.


The latency variance is a real thing. It has to do with the prefetch unit taking different approaches on each test, likely due to small changes in the threads that the OS is scheduling. This is in addition to turbo speeds.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone achieved higher memory clock speeds than 3200 MHz on RYZEN?

With the new update people can get up to 4000 MHz multiplier but is that even achievable with RYZEN?


----------



## madbrayniak

I saw a video on youtube of a guy that got it to 3600 and the performance took a pretty decent increase when he got it there for gaming.

Here it is:

https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-with-3600mhz-ram-benchmark.1928131/

What I am really curious about is will Ryzen continue to scale as we get higher RAM speeds?

The main reason I have not bought into Ryzen yet is I am just waiting for the kinks to get worked out.

But 1700x looks to be in my future if things keep going the way they are.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The pump and one fan are running in DC mode and the two radiator fans are in PWM.
> 
> I can run the fan profiler and everything runs fine in the BIOS, I know what I'm doing but somehow the BIOS won't allow low enough min duty cycle as i can achieve in windows.
> 
> I think the BIOS just has more conservative options.


I know i'm late to the party on this, but with my z97 asus you could only get it to allow lower fan values to be set after you had fun the in bios calibration tool that worked out what speed the fans can work at. After that it would let you set any fan speed it knew the fan would start at.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone achieved higher memory clock speeds than 3200 MHz on RYZEN?
> 
> With the new update people can get up to 4000 MHz multiplier but is that even achievable with RYZEN?


People have gotten higher but the only way to do it right now is with bclk overclocking, since the highest divider available is 3200.

This should change after the new BIOSes with the AGESA 1.0.0.6 code get released in the next week or 2.


----------



## m00ter

Am waiting on the CH6 to arrive, and have a bank holiday weekend coming up with the wife going away. Perfect.

And I went for the 1800X, despite reading 1000 odd pages of posts! Will be interesting to see a) how far it'll go and b) at what voltage when it gets there. I don't plan on building a new rig for another few years and can afford it so figured I would. As for RAM I went with the Ripjaw V's off the QVL, CL14 apparently - 3200Mhz but I'm guessing they'll (eventually) go more. Think it's the samsumg bdie so should be cool. Thought I'd add in the 960 EVO M.2.... not used one before and those speeds look insane.

Am a bit nervous though as the last system I built was my 8350/CHVF many years ago and it seems a lot has changed. I've got that rig running 4.93Ghz / 2333Mhz 24/7 which was about limit when I bought the kit, so will be interesting wrapping my head around Ryzen now. I definitely won't be throwing 1.5V at the chip anyway









Will report back at the weekend with progress, until then I'll look at my 1800X through the little window in the box.

Guess I need to update my spec too....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Am waiting on the CH6 to arrive, and have a bank holiday weekend coming up with the wife going away. Perfect.
> 
> And I went for the 1800X, despite reading 1000 odd pages of posts! Will be interesting to see a) how far it'll go and b) at what voltage when it gets there. I don't plan on building a new rig for another few years and can afford it so figured I would. As for RAM I went with the Ripjaw V's off the QVL, CL14 apparently - 3200Mhz but I'm guessing they'll (eventually) go more. Think it's the samsumg bdie so should be cool. Thought I'd add in the 960 EVO M.2.... not used one before and those speeds look insane.
> 
> Am a bit nervous though as the last system I built was my 8350/CHVF many years ago and it seems a lot has changed. I've got that rig running 4.93Ghz / 2333Mhz 24/7 which was about limit when I bought the kit, so will be interesting wrapping my head around Ryzen now. I definitely won't be throwing 1.5V at the chip anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will report back at the weekend with progress, until then I'll look at my 1800X through the little window in the box.
> 
> Guess I need to update my spec too....


No crime in going for the 1800X. It is more highly binned and improves your chance of a stable overclock at 4.0 GHZ. Yes, many have achieved 4.0 GHZ on 1700 or 1700X but not nearly as high a percentage as those with 1800X.


----------



## SolidSnakex9

I am having issues getting my ram speed up to 3200Mhz. I have the Corsair Dominator CMD16GX4M2B3200C16, Ryzen 1700, and Asus Crosshair VI. When I set the ram frequency to 3200Mhz I am able to boot, but it bumps the speeds down to 2133MHz. I tried to increase the timings to what it says on Corsairs website and it even bumps those timings back to 15-15-15-36. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakex9*
> 
> I am having issues getting my ram speed up to 3200Mhz. I have the Corsair Dominator CMD16GX4M2B3200C16, Ryzen 1700, and Asus Crosshair VI. When I set the ram frequency to 3200Mhz I am able to boot, but it bumps the speeds down to 2133MHz. I tried to increase the timings to what it says on Corsairs website and it even bumps those timings back to 15-15-15-36. Any help would be appreciated.


SoC voltage may need a bump to ~1.1v, ODT may need to be adjusted (AMD suggests 40-60 ohms, nothing over 60ohms without sub ambient cooling) 3200 is not guaranteed to work on every CPU either.


----------



## LuciferX

Finally! Ryzen is here!











My RAM is working at XMP (2933) using 1.35v, Soc is in AUTO (0.950), Do you think I need to rise a little bit more the vSoc?

The rest of the system for now is on stock, using Ryzen Energy Plan on Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Finally! Ryzen is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM is working at XMP (2933) using 1.35v, Soc is in AUTO (0.950), Do you think I need to rise a little bit more the vSoc?
> 
> The rest of the system for now is on stock, using Ryzen Energy Plan on Windows 10 Pro.


2933 seems to need 0.950-1.050v on average. My R5 needs ~1.0v


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone achieved higher memory clock speeds than 3200 MHz on RYZEN?
> 
> With the new update people can get up to 4000 MHz multiplier but is that even achievable with RYZEN?


AGESA 1.0.0.6 rocks IMO







.

So CPU sample 3 was stuck at 2933MHz strap / 3126MHz with BCLK tweak prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 (C6H UEFI 9943). With ease got to OS on 3066MHz, 3333Mhz and 3466MHz strap. The 3200MHz strap hole was sorted by a new setting in AMD CBS, CLDO_VDDP. Changed from [Auto] (950mV) to 956mV, link to HCI Memtest run.

3333MHz passed HCI Memtest (~11hrs) and Y-Cruncher (~4hrs), settings here. Run into an issue with IBT AVX stability but sorted today, link. As highlighted in linked post now gonna sort 3466MHz







.


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I've probed the Vcore straight from the PSB behind the socket on my Prime X370 Pro LLC 3/4/5
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC3
> Windows was unstable, took me 3 times to boot. And only could probe idle voltages, as soon as I wanted to launch wprime windows froze.
> 
> Idle:
> HWInfo: 1.35V (steady)
> Multimeter: all over the place, from 1.2V to 1.38V
> Couldn't test CPUz
> 
> System froze before I could test at load.
> ---
> 4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4
> 
> At idle:
> BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)
> CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)
> Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)
> 
> At load:
> HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)
> CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)
> Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC4
> 
> Idle:
> HWInfo: 1.35V (closest but still not the right number)
> CPUz: 1.330V (jumps to 1.52V....what?)
> Multimeter 1.359V (steady)
> 
> Load:
> HWinfo: 1.337V (what?)
> CPUz: 1.319V (what?)
> Multimeter 1.370V (steady)
> ---
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC5
> 
> Idle:
> HWInfo: 1.231V (steady)
> CPUz: 1.199V to 1.450V (close)
> Multimeter: 1.250V to 1.48V (unstable, all over the place, never over 1.48 tho but still crazy), you def don't want 1.48V in your chip (although they're at idle) the craziest is that this happens at stock speed/volt....I can't imagine at 1.37V or 1.4V setting.
> 
> Load:
> HWInfo: 1.031V (steady)
> CPUz: 1.199V (steady)
> ---
> Conclusion from what Ive seen in the multimeter.
> 
> Seems like LLC3 is crap. At least with my RAM speed of 2666 and my very tight timings of 14-13-13-13-26 (corsair vengeance LED 3000mhz 15-17-17-17-35)
> 
> LLC4 is the best option for me at 4Ghz and 1.375V vcore. Gives me a small vboost. Remains to be seen if there are some nasty peaks. But can't tell with my multimeter.
> 
> LLC5 was very jumpy at Idle, concerns me to have peaks at 1.48V even if they happen at idle. vdroop was worse than LLC4 anyway.


are the LLC settings the same for all brands?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> are the LLC settings the same for all brands?


I would say most brands have their own. Some even have Level 1 as Extreme LLC.


----------



## zenstrive

Okay, noted. I am not fearless enough to delve into LLCs for now. Maybe later after I got beefier heatsink.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> Okay, noted. I am not fearless enough to delve into LLCs for now. Maybe later after I got beefier heatsink.


llc can get you stable without having to consistantly have higher core voltage.


----------



## zenstrive

I cannot seem to break through 3.85 Ghz stable even at 1.4v Vcore and 1.4 DDR voltage.
I managed to boot 1.3975 but unstable during cinebench.
I think I could cinebench at 1.39 but on third try the system crash
so right now I have to content at 3.8 Ghz 1.3 v, with CPU under constant stress reaching 93 oC on Wraith Spire.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> I cannot seem to break through 3.85 Ghz stable even at 1.4v Vcore and 1.4 DDR voltage.
> I managed to boot 1.3975 but unstable during cinebench.
> I think I could cinebench at 1.39 but on third try the system crash
> so right now I have to content at 3.8 Ghz 1.3 v, with CPU under constant stress reaching 93 oC on Wraith Spire.


Are you using the AI suite?...if so, uninstall it now. The fan controller crashes (black screen) windows at random times.

What's your MOBO?


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you using the AI suite?...if so, uninstall it now. The fan controller crashes (black screen) windows at random times.
> 
> What's your MOBO?


I am using MSI B350 Tomahawk. I forgot the bios version, 1.3 or 1.4. Was on 1.5 but then I downgraded due to GPU driver's stability issue.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> I am using MSI B350 Tomahawk. I forgot the bios version, 1.3 or 1.4. Was on 1.5 but then I downgraded due to GPU driver's stability issue.


Just checked the manual. Can't believe the document doesn't contain one word about "Load Line", "LLC" or "VRM"

Ah, you use the Command Center. It could run better than the AI suite in ASUS boards. Although you need to find out by yourself.

You should be using the LLC that is next below Extreme LLC....whatever the Extreme LLC is.....in ASUS boards is Level 5. I don't know if that's the same case on MSI boards.

However, you can find out which one are they by using HWinfo and changing LLC with stock clockspeed and voltages. Once you know how they behave you can try OCing with it.

The best is to find it out using a multimeter.


----------



## zenstrive

how long should I poll the data for each LLC to see the voltage exteremes?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are you gonna use a multimeter? I would probe for 10s, that's what I did. 10s or more if the volts swing up and down but if they're steady you notice it right away.

I wouldn't trust any software now. As you can see from my tests with the multimeter.

All I know is in this board for my settings I better be in LLC4. Your board could be totally different.

In fact, I'm gonna retest after upgrading to the next BIOS. Interesting, I was never forced to actually measure from the chip in order to know the truth.









Crazy stuff but nonetheless fascinating. It gives you a sense of accomplishment when you can actually probe the chip. Is scary too.


----------



## zenstrive

i am not playing with multimeter, yet. just HWInfo...


----------



## SaccoSVD

The problem is HWinfo is not gonna tell you the truth. Sadly.

Nor CPUz.

Maybe HWMon is the closest as it reports a vboost at load of 1.42V.. Just tested here, but still not the numbers I see in the multimeter (1.398V)


----------



## zenstrive

did you eyeball it or did you actually had HWInfo log it in its worksheet file?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I tried twice on each LLC while behind the PC and also from HWinfo, just watching at it.

HWinfo reports steady numbers for some reason, and in reality the multimeter was swinging on LLC3 and LLC5, but both HWinfo and the Multimeter showed steady numbers at LLC4

The real problem is HWinfo reports something completely different.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> I cannot seem to break through 3.85 Ghz stable even at 1.4v Vcore and 1.4 DDR voltage.
> I managed to boot 1.3975 but unstable during cinebench.
> I think I could cinebench at 1.39 but on third try the system crash
> so right now I have to content at 3.8 Ghz 1.3 v, with CPU under constant stress reaching 93 oC on Wraith Spire.


I also have not found the same results with my 1700, 1.4v and 3850 is as far it go's.
im using ibt avx max test ( around 14gb linpack)


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I also have not found the same results with my 1700, 1.4v and 3850 is as far it go's.
> im using ibt avx max test ( around 14gb linpack)


3.8-3.9ghz seems to be the average OC range for the 1700 unless you are using some serious cooling, something like a chilled loop or better.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I also have not found the same results with my 1700, 1.4v and 3850 is as far it go's.
> im using ibt avx max test ( around 14gb linpack)


ibt avx will put the most stress on your CPU so it's normal that you need more voltage to run it stable with that. I've found the same on my 1700 as well, ibt avx needs a lot more voltage to be stable than any other test, including RealBench.


----------



## widonwaker

Guys I hear people running 1700X @3,9Ghz with just 1.37Vcore. How is this possible? i'm at 1.35Vcore with 3,77Ghz to get full stable, even with 1,39Vore it's not stable @3,825Ghz...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Guys I hear people running 1700X @3,9Ghz with just 1.37Vcore. How is this possible? i'm at 1.35Vcore with 3,77Ghz to get full stable, even with 1,39Vore it's not stable @3,825Ghz...


No two chips are the same. And different people have different definitions of 'stable'.


----------



## widonwaker

what's the best you can get with 1.35/1.37Vcore? (talking about 1700x)


----------



## mus1mus

3.9GHz @ 1.3ishV



I miss that chip


----------



## hurricane28

Why what happened to it?


----------



## chew*

Alot of guys running low volts definition of "stable" varies


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> what's the best you can get with 1.35/1.37Vcore? (talking about 1700x)


I don't have a 1700X but I can pull some data out of the leader board table...

1700 average OC/Voltage
3,889mhz
1.380v

1700X average OC/Voltage
3,930mhz
1.370v

1800X average OC/Voltage
4,032mhz
1.421v

Could do some charts illustrating the curve after a bit, but 3850-3950/1.37v is likely where many 1700X chips land. Some will fall outside of that range though.


----------



## widonwaker

is it important the Vcore mode? Example: manual vs offset
i'm actually using offset so i can use Pstates.
A strange thing I noticed: when my cpu goes in full load, Vcore drops from 1.37 to 1.33 and crashes. This happens with Cinebench and while rendering.
I've set P0 state with basic Voltage (1.35) and an offset of +0.01875 . Once in Windows, it goes from 1.35 to 1.37 , and that's ok. But in full load the max Voltage arriving to the CPU is 1.33 . Why?


----------



## navjack27

because you don't know how to overclock? JUST KIDDING

ryzen is a strange beast in that you can do pstates AND all the voltage modes and you never know what overrides what or which one is actually taking effect. i personally set the voltages to auto and then set the voltage in the pstate to 1.425 no matter what my overclock is, but it happens to be 3.9ghz on my 1800x


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> is it important the Vcore mode? Example: manual vs offset
> i'm actually using offset so i can use Pstates.
> A strange thing I noticed: when my cpu goes in full load, Vcore drops from 1.37 to 1.33 and crashes. This happens with Cinebench and while rendering.
> I've set P0 state with basic Voltage (1.35) and an offset of +0.01875 . Once in Windows, it goes from 1.35 to 1.37 , and that's ok. But in full load the max Voltage arriving to the CPU is 1.33 . Why?


It's call VDroop. It's normal and happens across all processors including intel. Increase volts further until it doesn't crash.


----------



## widonwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> It's call VDroop. It's normal and happens across all processors including intel. Increase volts further until it doesn't crash.


the weird thing is i can't increse Volts in Pstates. If i do, P0 state never fires and P1 state is applied, i have to leave it at 1.35 . Ahah my god...why is this so bugged?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> the weird thing is i can't increse Volts in Pstates. If i do, P0 state never fires and P1 state is applied, i have to leave it at 1.35 . Ahah my god...why is this so bugged?


Its why you increase the offsets instead. Using offsets accomplishes the same task until increase P-States is fixed. Increase the offsets until its stable or you're not comfortable going any higher.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> the weird thing is i can't increse Volts in Pstates. If i do, P0 state never fires and P1 state is applied, i have to leave it at 1.35 . Ahah my god...why is this so bugged?


You cant set static voltages for p-states AFAIK, it locks the chip into a single p-state. You have to use offset voltage.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You cant set static voltages for p-states AFAIK, it locks the chip into a single p-state. You have to use offset voltage.


Or leave the multiplier and vcore at auto and use Zenstates if you're on an ASUS board. Here it works like a charm.

Did anyone used it on a non ASUS board?


----------



## KarathKasun

Leader board chart chopped up by CPU type and sorted by frequency. Includes frequency/voltage scatter charts.


----------



## zenstrive

So I tried using LLC on my B350 Tomahawk

3.9 Ghz, 1.376 v, LLC type 1.

Cinebench 3 times: PASS

3DMark TimeSpy: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1801212

AIDA64 stability test: I stopped it, the Vcore went up to 1.4, the temp overshot to 107 oC

CPU-Z stress test: I stopped it, the Vcore went up to 1.408, the temp overshot to 102 oC 




General usage of windows: no problems

I guess I can enjoy 3.9 now and if I want to stress it, I need better cooling.


----------



## widonwaker

Ok i managed to get it to 3,8Ghz with 1,37V . Apparently, going higher is not stable when cpu is at full load.

Btw This is what happens to voltages: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2mGxO91dXYCOExCakhtU2NkWFk
is it normal i have such spikes?

I have core boost disabled, i use Pstates. (only P0 custom, all the others on Auto). Using also LLC4.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widonwaker*
> 
> Ok i managed to get it to 3,8Ghz with 1,37V . Apparently, going higher is not stable when cpu is at full load.
> 
> Btw This is what happens to voltages: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2mGxO91dXYCOExCakhtU2NkWFk
> is it normal i have such spikes?
> 
> I have core boost disabled, i use Pstates. (only P0 custom, all the others on Auto). Using also LLC4.


That's what p-states do, change voltage/frequency in response to CPU load.


----------



## polkfan

With a stock cooler 3.7Ghz is for sure where i recommend most people to stay at for safer temps and what not. I also wouldn't use more then 1.25V. My chip needs 1.225V for 3.7Ghz to be stable. I can up voltage and get 3.9Ghz but i haven't tried except for a few test runs using Ryzen master.

Important to note but windows felt SO MUCH smoother once i just used the bios for overclocking instead of ryzen master same goes for my games. I think it has to do with my board forcing my CPU to run at 3.7Ghz what matter what at the same consistent voltage.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> With a stock cooler 3.7Ghz is for sure where i recommend most people to stay at for safer temps and what not. I also wouldn't use more then 1.25V. My chip needs 1.225V for 3.7Ghz to be stable. I can up voltage and get 3.9Ghz but i haven't tried except for a few test runs using Ryzen master.
> 
> Important to note but windows felt SO MUCH smoother once i just used the bios for overclocking instead of ryzen master same goes for my games. I think it has to do with my board forcing my CPU to run at 3.7Ghz what matter what at the same consistent voltage.


Honestly, I think it comes from leaving Ryzen Master open. It eats tons of CPU cycles, especially if you have the graphs up.

I open it, apply a profile, then close it. My UEFI set clocks are super conservative (3.6ghz/1.2v with lots of droop) for 24/7 usage, if I need to run an emulator or something I bump it up to 3.9ghz temporarily with the app.


----------



## Harry604

i got a 3570k at 4.6 is it worth upgrading to 1800x


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone achieved higher memory clock speeds than 3200 MHz on RYZEN?
> 
> With the new update people can get up to 4000 MHz multiplier but is that even achievable with RYZEN?


16-15-15-35/3600 here. TridentZ sammy B-die, C6H and 1800X. Haven't tweaked around, I dialed the timings and it took them perfectly fine. This chip and platform are going from strength to strength.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> i got a 3570k at 4.6 is it worth upgrading to 1800x


For gaming i don't think so, for everything else and in productivity yeah even Ryzen 1600 would be a nice upgrade. Also for gaming you won't really notice much if you want to see gameplay videos watch techdeals on youtube they show ryzen and a older sandy-bridge 2600K for games.

People don't want to admit it but benchmarks don't lie games are starting to use more then 4 cores and the 2600K is aging better then a 2500K over that reason.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> i got a 3570k at 4.6 is it worth upgrading to 1800x


I would say yes. I went from a 2500k @ 4.5ghz to a R5 1400 @ 3.8ghz and saw improvements in newer games. Older single thread games are about the same from one CPU to the next though. Performance is Around i7 4770k at stock for single thread, with an 1800x at ~4ghz you should be somewhere around i7 4790k (@ stock) single threaded performance and i7 6900k in multi-threaded.

Actually, you don't really have to OC at all to get the ST performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> For gaming i don't think so, for everything else and in productivity yeah even Ryzen 1600 would be a nice upgrade. Also for gaming you won't really notice much if you want to see gameplay videos watch techdeals on youtube they show ryzen and a older sandy-bridge 2600K for games.
> 
> People don't want to admit it but benchmarks don't lie games are starting to use more then 4 cores and the 2600K is aging better then a 2500K over that reason.


i5 3570k is only 4c/4t, its a pumped up i5 2500k. R5 1500x would be better at stock in most cases as even with a 5ghz OC the i5 will have issues with stuttering in games that use more than 4 cores consistently.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> For gaming i don't think so, for everything else and in productivity yeah even Ryzen 1600 would be a nice upgrade. Also for gaming you won't really notice much if you want to see gameplay videos watch techdeals on youtube they show ryzen and a older sandy-bridge 2600K for games.
> 
> People don't want to admit it but benchmarks don't lie games are starting to use more then 4 cores and the 2600K is aging better then a 2500K over that reason.


If it's a 4790K at 4.8GHz then yes. Not yet upgrade worthy. But with an i5 at just 4.6GHz, you will certainly see less stutters on CPU intensive games.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Leader board chart chopped up by CPU type and sorted by frequency. Includes frequency/voltage scatter charts.


Updated with a cover sheet that has 1700/1700x/1800x data aggregated into one chart.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> For gaming i don't think so, for everything else and in productivity yeah even Ryzen 1600 would be a nice upgrade. Also for gaming you won't really notice much if you want to see gameplay videos watch techdeals on youtube they show ryzen and a older sandy-bridge 2600K for games.
> 
> People don't want to admit it but benchmarks don't lie games are starting to use more then 4 cores and the 2600K is aging better then a 2500K over that reason.


I second that.

I come from a 3700k at 4.6Ghz and the overall improvement was considerable pretty much in every aspect.

In gaming I think I've gained some performance, but in general apps (specially realtime audio DAWs and video encoding) the improvement was massive.

If your's is purely a gaming machine I don't think a real reason to upgrade.


----------



## zenstrive

Is this good advice for you guys?

4 Ghz 1.384 LLC4?
https://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-b350-tomahawk-am4-motherboard-review/10/


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> If your's is purely a gaming machine I don't think a real reason to upgrade.


Keep in mind that the OP asking about upgrading is using an i5, not an i7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> Is this good advice for you guys?
> 
> 4 Ghz 1.384 LLC4?
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-b350-tomahawk-am4-motherboard-review/10/


For an 1800X that is right in the average range from our leader board. A 1700 will Likely need around 1.425v. 1700X data puts it all over the place for 4ghz, average is ~1.4v though. AMD seems to be keeping fairly tight bins for R7 chips.


----------



## zenstrive

the leader on R7 1700 uses 1.5 v on air...

the lowest I see is 1.3 Vcore with 1.2 vuncore...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Keep in mind that the OP asking about upgrading is using an i5, not an i7.


Ah! sorry....true.
Quote:


> Is this good advice for you guys?
> 
> 4 Ghz 1.384 LLC4?
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-b350-tomahawk-am4-motherboard-review/10/


Yes, I think so. Mine is at 4Ghz at 1.375V LLC4 (Prime X370 pro)


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> the leader on R7 1700 uses 1.5 v on air...
> 
> the lowest I see is 1.3 Vcore with 1.2 vuncore...


Leader board chart chopped up by CPU type and sorted by frequency. Includes frequency/voltage scatter charts.

That is the data from the leader board with charts and trend lines. R7 1700 clusters at 4ghz/1.425v, slightly above the projected trend line. For comparison, R7 1800X clusters at 4ghz/1.375v, slightly below the trend line.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would just run as high clockspeed as I can with as much of 1.41V, no more. Less vcore of course is better....more, mmmmh...I wouldn't recommend it. Not only you risk CPU degradation, temps go quite hot past 1.4V


----------



## zenstrive

Is that with LLC or not? because when I set LLC1, the voltage goes over 1.4 automatically


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> Is that with LLC or not? because when I set LLC1, the voltage goes over 1.4 automatically


The values are from the leader board. LLC was only noted on a few of them, so insufficient data to conclude what the average LLC level used is.

I would assume that voltages are within +/- 2% or so for each point. Which does not change the average by much.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Don't take the vcore from that Leaderboard as CPUz gives nonsense compared to my multimeter measurements.


----------



## zenstrive

But that's the only comparative data general public has access to.
It's not like anyone can dare to stick a multimeter behind a CPU slot


----------



## SaccoSVD

Sure, but that data is all over the place. It is not valid at all...better to have the actual BIOS settings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Sure, but that data is all over the place. It is not valid at all...better to have the actual BIOS settings.


That is usually what CPU-Z takes for me, the UEFI value. There are some obvious incorrect readings that can be pruned, like the 1.55v values.

Also going to point out that the data is all over the place but has statistically significant groupings that are pretty obvious without any kind of heavy data analysis, you can look at it and see where each chip clumps up.

It also shows some user trends. R7 1700 users tend to stay at or below 1.425v where R7 1800X users tend to be more interested in max clocks or suicide runs in general (higher average voltage by about 0.1v).


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> That is usually what CPU-Z takes for me, the UEFI value. There are some obvious incorrect readings that can be pruned, like the 1.55v values.
> 
> Also going to point out that the data is all over the place but has statistically significant groupings that are pretty obvious without any kind of heavy data analysis, you can look at it and see where each chip clumps up.
> 
> It also shows some user trends. R7 1700 users tend to stay at or below 1.425v where R7 1800X users tend to be more interested in max clocks or suicide runs in general (higher average voltage by about 0.1v).


2.692 here in CPUZ


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 2.692 here in CPUZ


There are... 4 out of ~150values that are out of bounds. That's ~3%, and is within generally accepted number of anomalous results to be dropped. I could do a high/low pass on the data set and clean a huge portion of it up without removing 5% of the data.


----------



## polkfan

So true my 1700 is not touching anything higher then 1.425V during its whole life with me. It will probably not even go past 1.375V.

Oh don't ban me from this site i understand this is overclock.net haha

Also yeah previously since he is just running a 4 core 4 threaded CPU upgrading to a 7700K or Ryzen 5-7 is the way to go


----------



## hurricane28

Thanks to all the people who answered my ram question. Its nice to see that some people can achieve higher ram speeds than 3200 MHz.

I do it this way because this thread moves so fast that i can't answer them personally.


----------



## polkfan

So to be 100% clear what is the max 100% safe voltage for these chips? 1.35V or 1.375V or 1.4V i mean can i run my chip at 1.4V at 3.95Ghz for 7 years and be good? This is just an example.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> There are... 4 out of ~150values that are out of bounds. That's ~3%, and is within generally accepted number of anomalous results to be dropped. I could do a high/low pass on the data set and clean a huge portion of it up without removing 5% of the data.


AMD stated 1.45 was doable but not recommended for long term health. after that their head of global marketing stated setting voltage above 1.425 would seriously endanger your chips long term health. Given they know silicon varies, motherboards vary, llc varies and spikes happen ....
Youll get someone along shortly who'll argue otherwise for whatever reason. But 1.425 was the word from someone who should know at AMD..


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> AMD stated 1.45 was doable but not recommended for long term health. after that their head of global marketing stated setting voltage above 1.425 would seriously endanger your chips long term health. Given they know silicon varies, motherboards vary, llc varies and spikes happen ....
> Youll get someone along shortly who'll argue otherwise for whatever reason. But 1.425 was the word from someone who should know at AMD..


I just don't personally like overclocking if it means i will kill my chip so soon i mean i owned several processors that i overclocked but i never was one to push things to far. Heck i remember my old Athlon II x4 620 at stock voltage that would OC to 3.2Ghz heck of a value for 100$ at the time and years later it still hits those speeds. Same goes for my old Athlon XP 3200+.

Personally i'm thinking 1.375V is the max for longevity but i would really love to know what others think


----------



## colorfuel

1. If anyone is interested, I made a few tests with Ram OC on my 1700X.

Nothing too spectacular. Keep in mind, I let Cinebench run at high priority. All the other tests were run only once, except the unigine superposition test with everything at stock, since it came out so low compared to the others, I couldnt believe it.

The pictures that go with the results can be found here:

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1663686&p=20108284#post20108284

(I'm Sun-Berg over there)

The Excel sheet with the results. (Not very tidy, but you'll get it, I hope)

RamTestData1700X.xlsx 11k .xlsx file


2. And here is a frametime test for people who think 4 threads is enough for gaming. Well, I guess it depends on the game.

This is a savegame of Cities Skylines, the player uses a mod to get larger cities right away. Simply scrolled all the way down and held "W" and recorded FPS using Fraps until reaching the extremity of the map.

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1663686&p=20102455#post20102455

The savegame is not mine but can be found in that thread.


----------



## m00ter

Does anyone have any info on the wattage these chips pull at load on a decent OC?

I've just added another 290x to my FX8350 system to tri-fire with the existing 295x2 (mental....!) but Corsair Link shows me as pulling 1150W! Too close to the AX1200i limit for my liking.

WIll I see a substantial drop in wattage switching to the 1800X at the weekend, or is it likely going to be the same as my FX8350 @ 4.9Ghz?

I can feel an AX1500i coming on....


----------



## mus1mus

FX 8350 at 4.9 and what Voltage?

These are consuming way less power for sure. But your cards eat the most chunk of your PSU anyway.

Most likely Stock 8350 = Ryzen at [email protected]


----------



## madbrayniak

question,

Since RAM seems to play a big role in Ryzen performance. Would Optane Memory give a big jump in performance?

I don't know if Optane is even supported to be honest with you but just crossed my mind.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> question,
> 
> Since RAM seems to play a big role in Ryzen performance. Would Optane Memory give a big jump in performance?
> 
> I don't know if Optane is even supported to be honest with you but just crossed my mind.


no, optane would not

Asus b350m NEW BIOS
Asus X370 Pro NEW BIOS
cross your fingers we're not getting garbage with a new date tag. the last one for either board sucked, and that's being kind.


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FX 8350 at 4.9 and what Voltage?
> 
> These are consuming way less power for sure. But your cards eat the most chunk of your PSU anyway.
> 
> Most likely Stock 8350 = Ryzen at [email protected]


Cheers









Currently running the FX8350 at 4.836Mhz with 1.488V under load (as reported in HWInfo64)

And yeah, the gfx cards definitely are biggest consumer!

I was running a total system draw of around 8/900W under load with just the 295x2, but has gone to 1/1100W with the additional 290x.

New AX1500i it is then. My AX1200i is now up on fleabay!

My firestrike score hasn't increased all that much with the new 290x though to be honest, but I suspect that's because it's bound by the CPU.

Will be very interested to see what I can achieve with the Ryzen 1800X in there at the weekend!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> no, optane would not
> 
> Asus b350m NEW BIOS
> Asus X370 Pro NEW BIOS
> cross your fingers we're not getting garbage with a new date tag. the last one for either board sucked, and that's being kind.


I would not say suck for the b350....but the prime pro bios sucked hard..

Took ch6 2400 strap and 130 ish bclk to catch up with old agesa...new agesa i doubt it will catch b350...to many idiots are pressuring asus to go "fast" speeds but are not even realizing slower performance.









Whats the point of higher numbers if its in reality slower?










But hey all the whining about high speeds acchieved something...
It allowed gigabyte to sneak in and stomp on your asus boards...congrats to those wanting artificial 3600 speeds...job well done.










Here is your 3600 comparison on newer bios's from someone competent at running 32m pi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeneffect*
> 
> tighter + faster usually = faster, but on new agesa timings that are not exposed have changed making efficiency garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in theory this *SHOULD* be fast, but in reality, its not. for 32m, 1001 or 1002 bios seem the most efficient even considering lower fabric and overall memory frequency.


At least the asus is not losing to the msi....yet..... i would hope at 3600 vs 3200 it would win...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not say suck for the b350....but the prime bios sucked hard..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Took ch6 2400 strap and 130 ish bclk to catch up with old agesa...new agesa i doubt it will catch b350...to many idiots are pressuring asus to go "fast" speeds but are not even realizing slower performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point of higher numbers if its in reality slower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey all the whining about high speeds acchieved something...
> It allowed gigabyte to sneak in and stomp on your asus boards...congrats to those wanting artificial 3600 speeds...job well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your 3600 comparison on newer bios's from someone competent at running 32m pi.


The prime and the b350m variants used a 4a bios that was released 4-10. That would be about version 606 for the b350 plus. All of the bad garbage from the chase for higher ram clocks. none of the 'good' assuming there is any. 609 was the last version for the plus, released couple weeks later . Still 4a? It had something fixed. Can't remember what.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The prime and the b350m variants used a 4a bios that was released 4-10. That would be about version 606 for the b350 plus. All of the bad garbage from the chase for higher ram clocks. none of the 'good' assuming there is any. 609 was the last version for the plus, released couple weeks later . Still 4a? It had something fixed. Can't remember what.


0606 sucked on plus

I have no clue agesa wise but the b350 plus was an improvement on 0609 imo...in many ways. Not perfect but step in right direction. Interestingly enough...all benchmarks showed signs of improvement( not just pi )...board performs very well.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have no clue but the b350 plus was an improvement 0609 imo...in many ways. Not perfect but step in right direction. Interestingly enough...all benchmarks showed signs of improvement( not just pi )...board performs very well.


Tried the 613 bios on it yet?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Tried the 613 bios on it yet?


Its fast in pi right now...so not till i see changes lol...i can not back flash it.

Pro i will flash because 060x on that sux...cant even post @ 3200.

Think msi added a beta so i guess i will retest that to. I hear they unlocked vddp. Maybe my vid helped









I like to test over and over each bios to make sure there is no regression.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohhhhh! Nice work chew*!

How do you find the giga bios? I'll be back at it in no time!


----------



## chew*

Still needs work. Auto multi for over 105 bclk bug still....board has potential...bios guys are crippling my abilities...i have made many recommendations..see what happens.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its fast in pi right now...so not till i see changes lol...i can not back flash it.
> 
> Pro i will flash because 060x on that sux...cant even post @ 3200.


renamer tool made it possible to flash from uefi but now they're all named prb350ma.cap . easier to lose track of >.<

speaking of pi. sneaking up to respectable.. one curse at a time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Tried the 613 bios on it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Its fast in pi right now...so not till i see changes lol...i can not back flash it.
> 
> Pro i will flash because 060x on that sux...cant even post @ 3200.
> 
> Think msi added a beta so i guess i will retest that to. I hear they unlocked vddp. Maybe my vid helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to test over and over each bios to make sure there is no regression.
Click to expand...

Lots of new toys to play with in the Titanium bios 1.72 beta - vddp and a divider for 4000 mhz ( among other things).

I went against my better judgement and tried the beta bios, I think the same thing will happen , higher mem frequencies but not necessarily better performance in superpi. Other tests might show some improvement however.

I could run the cl 14 tridents at 3300mhz - using A Xmp settings , but didn't push any further.


----------



## chew*

The key factor is subs and vddp. Kudos to msi for adding vddp.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> renamer tool made it possible to flash from uefi but now they're all named prb350ma.cap . easier to lose track of >.<
> 
> speaking of pi. sneaking up to respectable.. one curse at a time.


Lol yendor. Its kind of a fine wine bench but once you get good at it its addictive. Once you dial it in though...you will find it can and will impact performance elsewhere


----------



## hotstocks

@chew, I agree the new beta 9953 bios is slower at ram 3456mhz 14-14-14--34 1T then official last bios at 3340 mhz 14-14-14-34 1T. I can get higher speeds with beta bios but latency benchmarks are slower. Is there any subtimings or bios things I need to change to get 9953 memory running as fast as the same speed memory on last official 1102 bios? I am using g.skill 3600 C16 samsung b-dies 2X8, but they are picky, lots of memory holes, but good expensive ram. They don't do 3600 stable though no matter what bios and 3456mhz C14 would be faster than 3600 C16, so I am happy at 3456mhz, but my 3456mhz on beta bios is slower than if it was achievable on regular bios. Any suggestions?


----------



## chew*

I have not flashed my cold board nor do I intend to yet. I should have another air board soon then I can evaluate it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Why are people expecting to get higher PI calc speeds with higher RAM clocks? doesn't seem like a good mark to test RAM accurately...


----------



## chew*

Please tell me you did not just say that...latency and speed both impact pi greatly.

And they are going lower....not higher lol.

If they do go higher with way faster speed and tight latencies....they are loosening up something...


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Why are people expecting to get higher PI calc speeds with higher RAM clocks? doesn't seem like a good mark to test RAM accurately...


I actually use it to narrow down the range. There are times when it will pass testing, but tightening down a timing causes slower performance. Unless you can find a setting that needs adjusted with that timing, it is loosening something, as Chew said. It is FANTASTIC for squeezing out that extra performance. Not every timing should be at the maximum of what will pass stability testing. Loosening and tightening the settings and going through Pi guarantees good performance! BTW, I'm including testing PI with secondary and tertiary settings to get it to the lowest possible. I cut off a good chunk of seconds from that test on my Skylake build due to it (sometimes 3 seconds with one subtiming).

I also use TM5 for initial stability testing, then memtest86+ on parallel all threads, all tests, at least 4 rounds. I've seen Chew does more than that and uses prime for ram stability. (Fan of your work, BTW).


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lots of new toys to play with in the Titanium bios 1.72 beta - vddp and a divider for 4000 mhz ( among other things).
> 
> I went against my better judgement and tried the beta bios, I think the same thing will happen , higher mem frequencies but not necessarily better performance in superpi. Other tests might show some improvement however.
> 
> I could run the cl 14 tridents at 3300mhz - using A Xmp settings , but didn't push any further.


Could you tell me the rated speed of those Tridents?? As you kknow I have FlareX DDR4 3200. I was totally unable to get them to run at 3333mhz. I loosened timings to 16-16-16-16-38 command rate 2, used dram voltage 1.40 v and CPU/NB/SOC voltage 1.10 volts. Also upped the ohms to 48 and the vddp to 1.005 v.


----------



## widonwaker

I'm experiencing a strange behaviour from OC with my 1700X.
Basically, i have worse performance with OC than stock settings. This happens in Cinebench, 3D Mark Firestrike, Gaming (tested Mass Effect Andromeda).
Stock settings: CPU 3,4Ghz / RAM 4x8Gb 2133Mhz 15-15-15-34 CR2T
OC settings: CPU 3,85Ghz / RAM 4x8Gb 3086Mhz

My OC is set via P0 state, 38.25 Multiplier , BCLK 100.6 , Vcore 1.35V with Offset +0.01875 (fully stable at full load).
RAM is OCed with 3066 strap, timings 16-18-18-36 CR 1T .
UEFI 9945


----------



## spyshagg

Hello guys.

BSOD MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 0x1A

I am having this issue on *two* different ASUS boards (B350 Prime and X370 prime pro).

Both with a fully updated Windows 10 and on the latest bios and drivers. I am using Certified QVL corsair 3000mhz on one system and 2400mhz on the other. Bsods still happen when memory is set at 2133mhz on both.

Bsods only disappear on both systems when I use one dimm instead of two (does not matter which dimm i use. both work well alone) -> meaning it only happens in dual-channel.

Any one else?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> BSOD MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 0x1A
> 
> I am having this issue on *two* different ASUS boards (B350 Prime and X370 prime pro).
> 
> Both with a fully updated Windows 10 and on the latest bios and drivers. I am using Certified QVL corsair 3000mhz on one system and 2400mhz on the other. Bsods still happen when memory is set at 2133mhz on both.
> 
> Bsods only disappear on both systems when I use one dimm instead of two (does not matter which dimm i use. both work well alone) -> meaning it only happens in dual-channel.
> 
> Any one else?


On same CPU?

Revert your OC or clear your CMOS. Then reapply your OC Profile.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On same CPU?
> 
> Revert your OC or clear your CMOS. Then reapply your OC Profile.


two ryzen systems. 1700 and 1700x. All stock!


----------



## mus1mus

Just try removing your CMOS Batteries for 10 minutes.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Could you tell me the rated speed of those Tridents?? As you kknow I have FlareX DDR4 3200. I was totally unable to get them to run at 3333mhz. I loosened timings to 16-16-16-16-38 command rate 2, used dram voltage 1.40 v and CPU/NB/SOC voltage 1.10 volts. Also upped the ohms to 48 and the vddp to 1.005 v.


Try 53.3ohm i had 3333 working on a bad chip last night.

So far i have shaved 13s off msi 8:39 previous run...still locked at 4 gig..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lots of new toys to play with in the Titanium bios 1.72 beta - vddp and a divider for 4000 mhz ( among other things).
> 
> I went against my better judgement and tried the beta bios, I think the same thing will happen , higher mem frequencies but not necessarily better performance in superpi. Other tests might show some improvement however.
> 
> I could run the cl 14 tridents at 3300mhz - using A Xmp settings , but didn't push any further.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me the rated speed of those Tridents?? As you kknow I have FlareX DDR4 3200. I was totally unable to get them to run at 3333mhz. I loosened timings to 16-16-16-16-38 command rate 2, used dram voltage 1.40 v and CPU/NB/SOC voltage 1.10 volts. Also upped the ohms to 48 and the vddp to 1.005 v.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I pretty much left everything but LLC to auto. LLC for cpu and cpu /nb I set at 2.


----------



## Gettz8488

I need some serious help with the x370 Pro bios 0612 , After searching everywhere i just can't figure it out. Overclocked my 1700x 1.35vcore Stable but no matter what i do i can't get it to downclock or lower voltage while Idle. Aside from that i can't get my ripjaws V 2400 Mhz to overclock past 2400 without a crash. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chew*

I have not gotten to the prime pro yet but its next on the list.


----------



## mus1mus

@chew*

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r5


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I need some serious help with the x370 Pro bios 0612 , After searching everywhere i just can't figure it out. Overclocked my 1700x 1.35vcore Stable but no matter what i do i can't get it to downclock or lower voltage while Idle. Aside from that i can't get my ripjaws V 2400 Mhz to overclock past 2400 without a crash. Any help would be greatly appreciated


look for cool and quiet item in bios to get it to downclock.i have the msi x370 carbon and it does not have off set voltage. so to get down volting I need to use auto for the time being.


----------



## Gettz8488

Thanks for the reply, i will try it once i'm home. I do have another question will it degrade my cpu if it's at 1.35V and 3800 mhz at all times? My temps on full load are around 60c and stay there gaming and stuff around 50c


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> look for cool and quiet item in bios to get it to downclock.i have the msi x370 carbon and it does not have off set voltage. so to get down volting I need to use auto for the time being.


Thanks for the reply, i will try it once i'm home. I do have another question will it degrade my cpu if it's at 1.35V and 3800 mhz at all times? My temps on full load are around 60c and stay there gaming and stuff around 50c


----------



## BWG

Should I be concerned with pushing 1.5v through the ram and. 750 VDDR on Asus X370 Pro?


----------



## chew*

Me personally b die....i would stay 1.45 and less for 24/7. Just my preference.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r5


Meh i really want to refrain from interfering but would love to kick some azz.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just try removing your CMOS Batteries for 10 minutes.


Did it. All stock and HCI memtest gives me some errors @ the bios default 2133.

With D.O.C.P 2400 it gives me errors and it Bsods soon after.

I also just finished testing each indidual stick. They all pass without errors @ the bios default 2133.

Could be an isolated case, but as i said above, I have another Asus B350 Prime with the exact same symptoms as this X370 Pro.

And I am using QVL kits of ram. Unbelievable.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i will try it once i'm home. I do have another question will it degrade my cpu if it's at 1.35V and 3800 mhz at all times? My temps on full load are around 60c and stay there gaming and stuff around 50c


I would think as its cold enough and that voltage amd say would be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Should I be concerned with pushing 1.5v through the ram and. 750 VDDR on Asus X370 Pro?


I only had to go to 1.4v to achieve tighter timings. my b-die is 3200 at cl16.18.18, but it can do 3200 at 14.16.16.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Did it. All stock and HCI memtest gives me some errors @ the bios default 2133.
> 
> With D.O.C.P 2400 it gives me errors and it Bsods soon after.
> 
> I also just finished testing each indidual stick. They all pass without errors @ the bios default 2133.
> 
> Could be an isolated case, but as i said above, I have another Asus B350 Prime with the exact same symptoms as this X370 Pro.
> 
> And I am using QVL kits of ram. Unbelievable.


are you using the overclocking slots on your motherboard?
check your manual as i found that its a2 and b2 slots, the board might not support faster speeds in two of the slots. i would think it would be a way of them saving money on the product.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I would think as its cold enough and that voltage amd say would be fine.
> I only had to go to 1.4v to achieve tighter timings. my b-die is 3200 at cl16.18.18, but it can do 3200 at 14.16.16.
> are you using the overclocking slots on your motherboard?
> check your manual as i found that its a2 and b2 slot, the board might not support faster speeds in two of the slots. i would think it would be a way of them saving money on the product.


Tests were done in a2/b2 and at bios SPD speeds (no DOCP).


----------



## MrPerforations

it runs fine on a single strip in both slots?


----------



## BWG

I'm running SK Hynix @ 2933. Just trying to tighten my timings. I think I'll just go back to 1.35v and .675v The results are not much better. I was doing 12-14-14-14. .04ns lower and 500-1000 MB/s isn't really worth it lol.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I need some serious help with the x370 Pro bios 0612 , After searching everywhere i just can't figure it out. Overclocked my 1700x 1.35vcore Stable but no matter what i do i can't get it to downclock or lower voltage while Idle. Aside from that i can't get my ripjaws V 2400 Mhz to overclock past 2400 without a crash. Any help would be greatly appreciated


I have found that CnQ does not report downclocking even at stock. At stock software always reports base or boost clocks, and if you are not using p-state overclocking the voltage will not step down from the boards VRM. AFAIK there is some voltage regulation going on inside the chip that software is not picking up on.

Cant help with memory, my Fortis 2133 kit boots at 2933 with stock timings and a bit of a voltage bump.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Meh i really want to refrain from interfering but would love to kick some azz.












Let's just have fun will we?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Did it. All stock and HCI memtest gives me some errors @ the bios default 2133.
> 
> With D.O.C.P 2400 it gives me errors and it Bsods soon after.
> 
> I also just finished testing each indidual stick. They all pass without errors @ the bios default 2133.
> 
> Could be an isolated case, but as i said above, I have another Asus B350 Prime with the exact same symptoms as this X370 Pro.
> 
> And I am using QVL kits of ram. Unbelievable.


Which slots do you use?


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm running SK Hynix @ 2933. Just trying to tighten my timings. I think I'll just go back to 1.35v and .675v The results are not much better. I was doing 12-14-14-14. .04ns lower and 500-1000 MB/s isn't really worth it lol.


Exactly wich model do you have, on wich mobo and MFR?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Why are people expecting to get higher PI calc speeds with higher RAM clocks? doesn't seem like a good mark to test RAM accurately...


*For you school is in session*









For everyone else here is some testing on the MSI.

Honestly I am pretty frustrated and maybe the board and I are just not clicking right now.

I have had to dig really deep into the dark recesses of my mind to get this board to perform.

Anyway lets rewind.

Previously tuned run.



Tried like crazy to get this board into the 8:2x range @3200 where all boards should be in my opinion........still managed to shave 9 second off with JUST SUB TIMINGS.....imagine that.



After a lot of frustration I said screw it and just ripped a 3333 run........cpu-z apparently does not like it so I edited it......

Its enough to get into second place in the 32m low clock challenge on hwbot.......but I am definitely not planning on using this board vs infra or my buddy zen......I will get rick rolled.....



I'm going to sleep now this board gave me a migraine......


----------



## T800

My 1800X can only achieve 4000MHz Vcore: 1.38750V / LLC: Level 3 on Asus Crosshair VI Hero BIOS 1201. I think it's a below average 1800X.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> My 1800X can only achieve 4000MHz Vcore: 1.38750V / LLC: Level 3 on Asus Crosshair VI Hero BIOS 1201. I think it's a below average 1800X.


Thats actually the exact average for 4ghz in this club.


----------



## kool

Been running the 1800x since launch day at 3.9, 73C max temps with FFMPEG encoding, and P95 at 1.37V, Gonna shoot for 4.0 at 1.39-1.4, hopefully my 240MM rad can handle this, otherwise i'll have to add another in the future.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Exactly wich model do you have, on wich mobo and MFR?


EVGA 2x8GB 3200 kit. Asus Prime X370-Pro. I've tried everything to get it to run at 3200, except flashing backward to the 0515 bios someone reported their SK Hynix kit working at 3200 on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kool*
> 
> Been running the 1800x since launch day at 3.9, 73C max temps with FFMPEG encoding, and P95 at 1.37V, Gonna shoot for 4.0 at 1.39-1.4, hopefully my 240MM rad can handle this, otherwise i'll have to add another in the future.


It's posts like these that make me glad that I invested in a water loop 4 years ago that's still in use today. I am at 50-55C full load at 3.925 and 1.325v. You'd think I'd buy Samsung DIMMS lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Can the asus prime plus seriously not go above 1.38v? Ive got to be missing something....


----------



## BWG

My only complaint is not being able to run my 3200 kit at 3200. Voltage goes plenty high enough.


----------



## kool

Don't think I got the golden chip...


----------



## kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> EVGA 2x8GB 3200 kit. Asus Prime X370-Pro. I've tried everything to get it to run at 3200, except flashing backward to the 0515 bios someone reported their SK Hynix kit working at 3200 on.
> It's posts like these that make me glad that I invested in a water loop 4 years ago that's still in use today. I am at 50-55C full load at 3.925 and 1.325v. You'd think I'd buy Samsung DIMMS lol.


What do you have in your loop (rad wise)? I only have a 240, but it's a custom loop, so I can add a 360 in the front of my case later on.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kool*
> 
> Don't think I got the golden chip...


Your temps are hurting your frequency scaling if that is after the 20 degree adjustment.


----------



## kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Your temps are hurting your frequency scaling if that is after the 20 degree adjustment.


Could you explain a bit more on that?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kool*
> 
> What do you have in your loop (rad wise)? I only have a 240, btu it's a custom loop, so I can add a 360 in the front of my case later on.


Its all in my signature. XSPC 360 with Ultra Kaze P/P. I do have a supplemental 15,000 but floor standing A.C. unit in the office to keep it a steady 72F.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kool*
> 
> Could you explain a bit more on that?


From the results others have been getting, Ryzen scales negatively with temperature. You can run 4.6ghz/1.4v if you can get it cold enough. And the hotter you run it the worse your clocks will be for a given voltage.


----------



## kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> From the results others have been getting, Ryzen scales negatively with temperature. You can run 4.6ghz/1.4v if you can get it cold enough. And the hotter you run it the worse your clocks will be for a given voltage.


Hmm, Never crossed my mind, thanks.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

asus b350 prime plus anyone aware of a vcore bypass to the lock at 1.38v for cpu? I almost got 4ghz stable but needs a bit more and seems im locked. Anyone experiance that?


----------



## chew*

Its called volt mod it...the board is capped vcore wise for a reason....to stop you from making magic smoke.

1.38 is more than enough to kill board with an 8 core so keep trying. Try ibt or prime 95.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> asus b350 prime plus anyone aware of a vcore bypass to the lock at 1.38v for cpu? I almost got 4ghz stable but needs a bit more and seems im locked. Anyone experiance that?


I can bypass the 1.4v limit on the MSI B350M by using the Ryzen Master software. Works up to 1.5v.


----------



## chew*

Asus is aware of the RM loophole..may have blocked it in latest agesa.

I tend to agree with that decision.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Asus is aware of the RM loophole..may have blocked it in latest agesa.
> 
> I tend to agree with that decision.


Yeah, my MSI board hasn't had an update since.. May 2 I think.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Not gonna lie barely understood what you said chew. Being sarcastic or what? 1.38 will not kill a board. Lol first ive heard of that.


----------



## chew*

Really it can't kill a b350 plus?

Im not being sarcastic.

Im dead serious...go ibt @ 1.38 on an 8 core @ 4 gig for a day lmk how you make out.

Summertime in a case stress testing @ 1.38 8 core 4.0...absolutely 100% positive you will kill it. Vrm will burn up. Have it extensively tested vrm @ 1.2v with 8 core stress testing...temps were worry some.

What i was saying is be a responsible overclocker.

Hard mod higher and void warranty and when it blows up chalk it up as a lesson learned and do not rma.


----------



## zenstrive

R7 1700.

I have been gaming at 3.9 Ghz at 1.37v,
playing Endless Space 2.

Ambient temp of 30 oC Temps not touching 70 oC surprises me, and I can play half an hour no issue.

So I think if you're not stress test it, the CPU runs fine at that setting.

Tried 4 Ghz at 1.4v LL4 as per kitguru article, didn't survive boot.

Will try another LLC later, see if I can boot and played some game.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Really it can't kill a b350 plus?
> 
> Im not being sarcastic.
> 
> Im dead serious...go ibt @ 1.38 on an 8 core @ 4 gig for a day lmk how you make out.
> 
> Summertime in a case stress testing @ 1.38 8 core 4.0...absolutely 100% positive you will kill it. Vrm will burn up. Have it extensively tested vrm @ 1.2v with 8 core stress testing...temps were worry some.
> 
> What i was saying is be a responsible overclocker.
> 
> Hard mod higher and void warranty and when it blows up chalk it up as a lesson learned and do not rma.


Maybe learn some tact when speaking to others you view ill informed. No need to be a snot about it.

Just looked at the specs and wass 100% unaware the VRMs are 4+2. So maybe ill take the volts down a bit then.







I'm assuming ~1.30 and below should be fine?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Really it can't kill a b350 plus?
> 
> Im not being sarcastic.
> 
> Im dead serious...go ibt @ 1.38 on an 8 core @ 4 gig for a day lmk how you make out.
> 
> Summertime in a case stress testing @ 1.38 8 core 4.0...absolutely 100% positive you will kill it. Vrm will burn up. Have it extensively tested vrm @ 1.2v with 8 core stress testing...temps were worry some.
> 
> What i was saying is be a responsible overclocker.
> 
> Hard mod higher and void warranty and when it blows up chalk it up as a lesson learned and do not rma.


On the other hand. I have this old P8Z77-V LX that has a 4x2 (no heatsink) VRM, I kept my old 3770k OC to 4.6Ghz at 1.38V with maxed out LLC for years and never showed a sign of wear.

I bought some heatsinks which I didn't need after measuring the VRM area with a thermometer gun.

I'm sure the B350 boards has better components.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

need help
hey guys iam new here with i hope learn alot about this cpu
from a month i bought ryzen 1700 with asus x370 prime pro and memory Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB DDR4 3000 CL15 1.35V (BLT8G4D30AETA)
after i got a decent cooler noctua us12se with i pcc fan i started to overclocking the biggest problem i met with the unstability for my over clocking
every review i see every normal client for ryzen said he can get 3.9 or 3.850 at 1.3 or 1.350 at max rarealy when you see one at 1.38 v
mine is not stable at those voltage mine is stable 3.875 at 1.450 v vcc core my memory cant get its frequency it can work with 2666 with timing 13-14-14-31
i tested my overclcoking with prime blend test for about 12 hr no crash full stability and tried aid64 with ram test include and fpu for 6 hours no crash
any volt below 1.450 that no stablity at all i dont why i know it dangerous voltage my cooler with prime most of time 75 or 73 spikes for 83 for 20 or 10 seconds and get back to 73 -75 c during the test
what i have done in bios
i used first 0604
and now iam on latest one
i only make or enabled dop and make it ram 2666 to post and modified timing and i mange vcc core to 1.450 and rame voltage from auto to 1.350

i dont know what to di is bad patch or what or i did some thing wrong ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> need help
> hey guys iam new here with i hope learn alot about this cpu
> from a month i bought ryzen 1700 with asus x370 prime pro and memory Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB DDR4 3000 CL15 1.35V (BLT8G4D30AETA)
> after i got a decent cooler noctua us12se with i pcc fan i started to overclocking the biggest problem i met with the unstability for my over clocking
> every review i see every normal client for ryzen said he can get 3.9 or 3.850 at 1.3 or 1.350 at max rarealy when you see one at 1.38 v
> mine is not stable at those voltage mine is stable 3.875 at 1.450 v vcc core my memory cant get its frequency it can work with 2666 with timing 13-14-14-31
> i tested my overclcoking with prime blend test for about 12 hr no crash full stability and tried aid64 with ram test include and fpu for 6 hours no crash
> any volt below 1.450 that no stablity at all i dont why i know it dangerous voltage my cooler with prime most of time 75 or 73 spikes for 83 for 20 or 10 seconds and get back to 73 -75 c during the test
> what i have done in bios
> i used first 0604
> and now iam on latest one
> i only make or enabled dop and make it ram 2666 to post and modified timing and i mange vcc core to 1.450 and rame voltage from auto to 1.350
> 
> i dont know what to di is bad patch or what or i did some thing wrong ?


Try 1.38V at LLC4
Soc 1.1v
CPU and SOC phase to "optimized"

You don't need 1.45V, you just need to improve the LLC to be able to use less vcore. Probably you can even use 1.37V or less at LLC4.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Asus is aware of the RM loophole..may have blocked it in latest agesa.
> 
> I tend to agree with that decision.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Really it can't kill a b350 plus?
> 
> Im not being sarcastic.
> 
> Im dead serious...go ibt @ 1.38 on an 8 core @ 4 gig for a day lmk how you make out.
> 
> Summertime in a case stress testing @ 1.38 8 core 4.0...absolutely 100% positive you will kill it. Vrm will burn up. Have it extensively tested vrm @ 1.2v with 8 core stress testing...temps were worry some.
> 
> What i was saying is be a responsible overclocker.
> 
> Hard mod higher and void warranty and when it blows up chalk it up as a lesson learned and do not rma.


and hope the motherboard dies alone. I have dead cpu's here that will disagree that it can't happen and another one that's flakey as hell.

in other news. latest asus bios for b350m variants is slower than bios before agesa 4a. there doesn't appear to be anything new. broken stuff is still broken.
under the hood changes still aren't showing up in any test I can find from my comfy armchair. I wonder if the x370 pro and b350 plus have as much fun in their new bios versions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Maybe learn some tact when speaking to others you view ill informed. No need to be a snot about it.
> 
> Just looked at the specs and wass 100% unaware the VRMs are 4+2. So maybe ill take the volts down a bit then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming ~1.30 and below should be fine?


VRM temp is more of a limiting factor. Advertising claims there's a dedicated heat detection area but all I see are mystery temps reported in hwinfo/monitor. etc. They are cooler than my vrm, whatever the heck they are...


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Try 1.38V at LLC4
> Soc 1.1v
> CPU and SOC phase to "optimized"
> 
> You don't need 1.45V, you just need to improve the LLC to be able to use less vcore. Probably you can even use 1.37V or less at LLC4.


to what frequency 3.9 ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> to what frequency 3.9 ?


3.9ghz should work. Even 4ghz if you're lucky.

Let me know it worked.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

i will start with 3.9 and make tests first i run cine bench for 10 times no stop if it ok i will start second stage for prime 12 hr blend test if it is good i go for 4 ghz a try may be
thanks for instant help


----------



## SaccoSVD

Don't do prime 12h, is unnecessary and takes life out of your CPU.

Run CB then later test with wPrime (16 threads) 2048 test.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Maybe learn some tact when speaking to others you view ill informed. No need to be a snot about it.
> 
> Just looked at the specs and wass 100% unaware the VRMs are 4+2. So maybe ill take the volts down a bit then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming ~1.30 and below should be fine?


Sorry but 90% of who i respond will go grab it run 1.50v and kill it then blame vendor and want rma. Oh and say i was @ stock..some will run on ln2 with vaseline to stop moisture....toss in dishwasher once dead then rma...yah i was @ stock..

Its fairly safe to "bench" @ max vcore cb etc.

Some depends on chip but long lasting 1.2v 8c, 1.3v 6c, 1.4v 4c.

If you could stress test in a beefier board...might get away with known stable settings from that board in a b350 @1.3v on an 8c as long as your useage is not solidworks brutal etc etc

Kudos to you for having some common sense. ?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Don't do prime 12h, is unnecessary and takes life out of your CPU.
> 
> Run CB then later test with wPrime (16 threads) 2048 test.


update
4 ghz at 1.3875 v and 1.1 soc no stability in cinebench
3.950 was stable for 4 or 5 rounds in cine bench
i tried 3.920 ghz at 1.375 stable for 11 rounds of cine bench so what next to to test and what you mean with w prime beacuse i dont know it you mean prime 95 ?


----------



## chew*

A simple way i do is just set 1.40v run cinebench..try .25 multis literally .25 can be difference from stable to not.

Run back to back 3 times watch temps.

You will find heat wall or frequency wall. Once you find max drop 100 mhz run prime = stable....then try to find your memory stable speeds cpu down @ stock run prime

Then combine once find both stable points....prime. Pass = enjoy

Or you can try pulling voltage away little at a time. More prime


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> update
> 4 ghz at 1.3875 v and 1.1 soc no stability in cinebench
> 3.950 was stable for 4 or 5 rounds in cine bench
> i tried 3.920 ghz at 1.375 stable for 11 rounds of cine bench so what next to to test and what you mean with w prime beacuse i dont know it you mean prime 95 ?


Ok. Good it was stable.

Now, some other user recommended me against high LLC

LLC4 will give you a small vboost (PRIMEX370 PRO), in my case safe....the problem is, at high LLC there could be high voltage spikes that can literally damage your CPU (and is what I use, didn't think is bad, but was strongly adviced against.)

So, given you cannot achieve 3.9Ghz at 1.45V without LLC, try with less vcore, say 1.375 and LLC1 or LLC2 for a 3.8Ghz test and go up from there. Don't use LLC3 or LLC4 even less LLC5

i'm gonna test here myself and see.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok, so i tried with LLC Auto and is stable here too....***...

Using Zenstates:

40x - 1.375V
32x - 1.3V
32x - 1.3V

My multimeter showed:

Idle: Swings from 1.300V to 1.375V

Load: Stays at 1.350V

All stable, passed CB15 and wPrime (twice). Can't really tell what made it possible, but 'm guessing SOC at 1.,1v and Phases to Optimized.

At this point I'm gonna assume LLC Auto is best.....but....really...now I'm confused...this didn't used to work.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ok. Good it was stable.
> 
> Now, some other user recommended me against high LLC
> 
> LLC4 will give you a small vboost (PRIMEX370 PRO), in my case safe....the problem is, at high LLC there could be high voltage spikes that can literally damage your CPU (and is what I use, didn't think is bad, but was strongly adviced against.)
> 
> So, given you cannot achieve 3.9Ghz at 1.45V without LLC, try with less vcore, say 1.375 and LLC1 or LLC2 for a 3.8Ghz test and go up from there. Don't use LLC3 or LLC4 even less LLC5
> 
> i'm gonna test here myself and see.


1.375 v soc 1.1 LLC 2 @ 3.8 ghz for 12 rounds for cine bench what next


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ok, so i tried with LLC Auto and is stable here too....***...
> 
> Using Zenstates:
> 
> 40x - 1.375V
> 32x - 1.3V
> 32x - 1.3V
> 
> My multimeter showed:
> 
> Idle: Swings from 1.300V to 1.375V
> 
> Load: Stays at 1.350V
> 
> All stable, passed CB15 and wPrime (twice). Can't really tell what made it possible, but 'm guessing SOC at 1.,1v and Phases to Optimized.
> 
> At this point I'm gonna assume LLC Auto is best.....but....really...now I'm confused...this didn't used to work.


No matter what i do any change i make to Zenstates my pc Black screens. I even defaulted everything and just changed p0 to 3.5/1.35 v from 3.4 and it crashed


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well. that's much better.

Try wPrime

http://www.wprime.net/

Set the numbers of threads to 16 and run the "1024" test (sorry, no 2048 test)

If you can run it once you're pretty much stable. Twice I would consider super stable.

I would strongly advice against using the AI suite if you do so, I found it causes system crashes. I suspect it has to do with the fan controller. you better set your fans from BIOS.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> No matter what i do any change i make to Zenstates my pc Black screens. I even defaulted everything and just changed p0 to 3.5/1.35 v from 3.4 and it crashed


That happened to me with LLC3 days ago. Is that the case?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Well. that's much better.
> 
> Try wPrime
> 
> http://www.wprime.net/
> 
> Set the numbers of threads to 16 and run the "1024" test (sorry, no 2048 test)
> 
> If you can run it once you're pretty much stable. Twice I would consider super stable.
> 
> I would strongly advice against using the AI suite if you do so, I found it causes system crashes. I suspect it has to do with the fan controller. you better set your fans from BIOS.


i cant download it i press download but it dosent


----------



## SaccoSVD

Try here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/wprime_multi_threaded_benchmark.html


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Try here:
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/wprime_multi_threaded_benchmark.html


i test on 3.8 frequency ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> i test on 3.8 frequency ?


Yes you need to try if 3.8 is stable, from then on you can try 3.9 and see if you need more voltage, always go slowly up with the voltage.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes you need to try if 3.8 is stable, from then on you can try 3.9 and see if you need more voltage, always go slowly up with the voltage.


i run it on 16 threads and 1024 for 2 times no crash so what next king


----------



## SaccoSVD

hahaha

At this point, try LLC Auto. If it doesn't work, try LLC1

Let's make sure LLC is what you need or the other tweaks did the job already.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> At this point, try LLC Auto. If it doesn't work, try LLC1
> 
> Let's make sure LLC is what you need or the other tweaks did the job already.


update
i tried 3.920 at LLC 2 WITH DIFFERENT VOLTAGES 1.38 1.387 1.395 1.4 NOT STABILITY


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> update
> i tried 3.920 at LLC 2 WITH DIFFERENT VOLTAGES 1.38 1.387 1.395 1.4 NOT STABILITY


Try LLC auto just to be sure.


----------



## greg1184

Anyone ever had an issue with an 0D code?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Try LLC auto just to be sure.


no stability
3920 ghz @ 1.3875 llc auto


----------



## SaccoSVD

try 1.4V on auto LLC now


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> try 1.4V on auto LLC now


3920 1.4 v llc auto no stability


----------



## SaccoSVD

so it seems you cannot get stable with LLC auto.

Is your SOC and CPU phase switch set to "Optimized"? If not try with that...if still won't work try 1.42V

If it won't work try 1.375V again, but LLC1


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> so it seems you cannot get stable with LLC auto.
> 
> Is your SOC and CPU phase switch set to "Optimized"? If not try with that...if still won't work try 1.42V
> 
> If it won't work try 1.375V again, but LLC1


YES THEY ARE OPTIMIZED
my next test 3.920 1.420 and llc auto right ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes try that


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes try that


over 12 rounds cine bench no crash
3.920 vcc 1.420 llc auto
cpuz show volt 1.450 at stress test is that safe ?
should i go for w prime ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

CPUz reports crazy stuff. What I saw with my multimeter at LLC Auto was safe at load. (1.35V vdroop from 1.375V idle)

I think your CPU probably receives around 1.38V at load at this point, which is safe.

Not sure if worth trying wPrime after 12 rounds of CB15


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> CPUz reports crazy stuff. What I saw with my multimeter at LLC Auto was safe at load. (1.35V vdroop from 1.375V idle)
> 
> I think your CPU probably receives around 1.38V at load at this point, which is safe.
> 
> Not sure if worth trying wPrime after 12 rounds of CB15


i did w prime 2 rounds at 1024 16 threads no crash
i ill give it a 6 hr pime 95 blend test to be sure for full stability


----------



## SaccoSVD

How are your temperatures?

I would actually suggest to go conservative for a 3.85Ghz and lower vcore if temps are too high at load. And since we don't know the actual voltage going to the CPU for sure unless you get a multimeter and test yourself (at your own risk)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> i ill give it a 6 hr pime 95 blend test


I would suggest not to do that. Any long term stress test will take life out of your CPU.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How are your temperatures?
> 
> I would actually suggest to go conservative for a 3.85Ghz if temps are too high at load. And since we don't know the actual voltage going to the CPU for sure unless you get a multimeter and test yourself (at your own risk)


temp is good 67 now at prime blend test


----------



## zenstrive

6 hr prime 95 blend test is just crazy
unless you have cooler that can reduce that load temp to below 60 oC


----------



## SaccoSVD

That's good.







Are you on water?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on water?


noctua u12se with ippc fan


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

damin no stability in prime and 2 cores stopped


----------



## SaccoSVD

Settle for 3.8Ghz with lower vcore.


----------



## polkfan

I have to agree with CHEW somewhat B350 boards keep at a lower voltage watch system temps.

Why i probably won't push my CPU above what it is now 3.7Ghz at 1.225V fully stable VRM's run at 60C or so during gaming and 65C during extreme testing. Not even sure what the max VRM temps are on my TOMAHAWK and no one at MSI helped me figure that out some saying its fully fine and even good to crazy amounts like 90-110C. For me that's simply not going to happen on my system haha.

CPU runs super freaking cool though on my water cooler.

For performance per dollar just don't bother upgrading the stock cooler on the 1700 and keep voltage around 1.25V or less on a B350 board. Want to push for more buy a 370X board and then upgrade the cooler. Also the wraith cooler is really quiet so no need to worry about that and temps on Ryzen run fine at the voltage i mentioned.


----------



## T800

You can try buildzoid on youtube for mainboard VRM analysis, but I don't know he did a video for B350 Tomahawk or not.


----------



## polkfan

Actually thinking about sending this board back to amazon it says i can and then i can buy something better so i can use 1.4V or so without worrying about my board going out.


----------



## zenstrive

but, but, but, but I want to go the extreme limit!


----------



## polkfan

How i feel haha i mean i really think with Ryzen its best to try and get all that single core performance that you can least with my testing performance scales SO nice with CPU frequency,

Looking at my processor and knowing it can do 250mhz more and stay super cool on my water cooler makes me feel a bit well annoyed haha.

I want the Asrock Taichi but man i don't think it will go nice with my MSI gaming X GPU in terms of looks. I also heard the X370 boards boot WAY faster then the B350 which takes like 25 seconds to even post.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> You can try buildzoid on youtube for mainboard VRM analysis, but I don't know he did a video for B350 Tomahawk or not.


Buildzoid actually hardcore over clocks....he does not actually hardcore 24/7 stable....so his analysis means little to avg joe. When he starts benching ibt and prime 95 for you guys....then it might be usefull. Vrm heat is rarely an issue @ -190

My 2c


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> 6 hr prime 95 blend test is just crazy
> unless you have cooler that can reduce that load temp to below 60 oC


My cpu's eat prime for breakfast lunch and dinner. They love it.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> My cpu's eat prime for breakfast lunch and dinner. They love it.


Do they also poop in the litter box?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do they also poop in the litter box?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do they also poop in the litter box?


Well i might have to ask amd if that is part of am4 training....i always assumed f9 reboot 5 times was a sign of constipation...


----------



## IRobot23

Okey.
Why is data fabric linked to memory clocks?
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The data fabric

The northbridge of Zeppelin is officially called as the data fabric (DF). The DF frequency *is always linked* to the operating frequency of the memory controller with a ratio of 1:2 (e.g. DDR4-2667 MEMCLK = 1333MHz DFICLK). This means that the memory speed will directly affect the data fabric performance as well. In some cases, it may appear that the performance of Zeppelin scales extremely well with the increased memory speed, however that is necessarily not the case.

In many of these cases the abnormally good scaling is caused by the higher data fabric clock (DFICLK) resulting from the higher memory speed, rather than the increased performance of the memory itself.

The highest officially supported memory speed for consumer (AM4) Zeppelin parts is 2667MHz (two single rank / sided modules in total) or 2400MHz (two dual rank / sided modules in total), however memory ratios for 2933MHz and 3200MHz speeds are available (not officially supported), at least on some motherboards.



*I am more interested in this.* *Can future patch make difference? ( OC DF alone)*


----------



## chew*

Supposedly its in the works... I have a feeling it will not oc to far and is limiting mem clocks for many.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Okey.
> Why is data fabric linked to memory clocks?
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The data fabric
> 
> The northbridge of Zeppelin is officially called as the data fabric (DF). The DF frequency *is always linked* to the operating frequency of the memory controller with a ratio of 1:2 (e.g. DDR4-2667 MEMCLK = 1333MHz DFICLK). This means that the memory speed will directly affect the data fabric performance as well. In some cases, it may appear that the performance of Zeppelin scales extremely well with the increased memory speed, however that is necessarily not the case.
> 
> In many of these cases the abnormally good scaling is caused by the higher data fabric clock (DFICLK) resulting from the higher memory speed, rather than the increased performance of the memory itself.
> 
> The highest officially supported memory speed for consumer (AM4) Zeppelin parts is 2667MHz (two single rank / sided modules in total) or 2400MHz (two dual rank / sided modules in total), however memory ratios for 2933MHz and 3200MHz speeds are available (not officially supported), at least on some motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> *I am more interested in this.* *Can future patch make difference? ( OC DF alone)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Supposedly its in the works... I have a feeling it will not oc to far and is limiting mem clocks for many.


Stilt said for testing purposes with ES at one point you could set it at 1:1 with effective ram frequency. This probably presented significant problems elsewhere. As I understand it they cannot be unlinked even if ratio is changed. Same clock domain.


----------



## chew*

Yah by in the works i mean at a silicon level. Refresh respin or somewhere down the line.


----------



## yendor

It appears many people are unable to flash back from the new asus bios for the x370 pro. most of my bios files are not recognized as valid.
Awesome.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It appears many people are unable to flash back from the new asus bios for the x370 pro. most of my bios files are not recognized as valid.
> Awesome.


that bad that it needs to be?


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Stilt said for testing purposes with ES at one point you could set it at 1:1 with effective ram frequency. This probably presented significant problems elsewhere. As I understand it they cannot be unlinked even if ratio is changed. Same clock domain.


This will probably translate to high frequency memory kits being problematic in the future. Either that or a necessity.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> that bad that it needs to be?


nothing appears new on table. maybe offset works better, llc maybe better. was going to flash back through a couple of different bios and compare. definitely slower

pi 8:5x on last bios before 4a vs 9:2x on 'new'.

can't check em all now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> This will probably translate to high frequency memory kits being problematic in the future. Either that or a necessity.


Think server first. low speed ecc with df at 1:2 ick. 1.0.0.6 has dividers for up to 4k so presumably DF is running at 2k..
~2100mhz ecc would get a huge bump if df ran at 1:1 less problem


----------



## Reptile

Just got my Taichi installed last night. Only getting 1200-1300 in cinebench with these settings at 1500+ stock. I'm thinking its not really running at these settings but its weird CPU-Z and HWinfo report it. (voltage is obviously wrong still in CPU-Z)

both r15 and 11.5 showing low scores.

I got 1800+ at 4Ghz with the Asus Prime Pro running 2933 memory. Never seen something like this before.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can someone help me out, i don't got much xp overclocking amd i have it at 3.8ghz 1.34 vcore completely stable intelburntest games everything doesn't crash. Now is there a way i can get these overclocks to downclock on idle? if there isn't will my overclock lower life expectency of my chip? and i'm having trouble clocking my ripjaws V higher if anyone has some settings that worked for them would be a huge help! sorry for chopped up grammar


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can someone help me out, i don't got much xp overclocking amd i have it at 3.8ghz 1.34 vcore completely stable intelburntest games everything doesn't crash. Now is there a way i can get these overclocks to downclock on idle? if there isn't will my overclock lower life expectency of my chip? and i'm having trouble clocking my ripjaws V higher if anyone has some settings that worked for them would be a huge help! sorry for chopped up grammar


Supposedly C&Q still works if its enabled, but it does not report voltage or clock changes properly.

My idle temps suggest it is doing something different at idle.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Supposedly C&Q still works if its enabled, but it does not report voltage or clock changes properly.
> 
> My idle temps suggest it is doing something different at idle.


I can't seem to find the C&Q setting in bios? where would i go to find it.


----------



## LuciferX

So ... New AGESA on June?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11447/amd-announces-ryzen-agesa-1006-update

https://www.techpowerup.com/233730/amd-announces-agesa-update-1-0-0-6-supports-up-to-4000-mhz-memory-clocks


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*


Breakfast looks delicious!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well i might have to ask amd if that is part of am4 training....i always assumed f9 reboot 5 times was a sign of constipation...


Mail them a letter. I bet they answer.


----------



## chew*

Have them on speed dial


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Settle for 3.8Ghz with lower vcore.


SHOULD I GO 3.920 LLC4 AND 1.38 V


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Settle for 3.8Ghz with lower vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD I GO 3.920 LLC4 AND 1.38 V
Click to expand...

You should buy a new keyboard , the one you have has a broken cap lock button.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Breakfast looks delicious!
> Mail them a letter. I bet they answer.


They answer quickly of late. But their recent track record with my email is amusing, not confidence inspiring, but funny shiz. Quick and hilariously wrong


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Settle for 3.8Ghz with lower vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD I GO 3.920 LLC4 AND 1.38 V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should buy a new keyboard , the one you have has a broken cap lock button.
Click to expand...











~Ceadder


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I can't seem to find the C&Q setting in bios? where would i go to find it.


UEFI, cool and quiet setting, usually under power management or CPU features.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> SHOULD I GO 3.920 LLC4 AND 1.38 V


No. LLC4 seems dangerous. Use LLC Auto or LLC1


----------



## Dimaggio1103

well is there a way to unbrick my gigabyte board then so I can chase that 4GHz mark? Gaming - 5 updated to new agesa bios beta and it worked rebooted just fine then after a few more gets stuck in a post loop. flashing through error codes. I tried reseting and dont seem to help at all on either bios.


----------



## chew*

Try removing all hardware and power pull battery short fins so it can go through new cpu detected routine.

Also test 1 stick ram.

I managed to kill a stick of b die but I was the cause...nothing else.

Thought for sure imc or board would die first...i was wrong.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you turn the PSU off then on? (had to do that on a couple crashes, on agesa 1004)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Tried that. I supposed as its been unplugged for weeks with no battery I could try again but that's such a pain to swap everything if it dont work? Ive grown plain hopeless in my middle age. lol


----------



## chew*

I lost my boards power light twice...but this sounds different.

Still not sure what actually fixed it other than persistance.


----------



## zenstrive

I'll just put it here for now:

https://valid.x86.fr/vhtvt0

https://valid.x86.fr/vhtvt0


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> I'll just put it here for now:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vhtvt0
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vhtvt0


Funny the validation doesn't include the core VID (for now I guess)

https://valid.x86.fr/2wtwjs


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Funny the validation doesn't include the core VID (for now I guess)
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/2wtwjs


It's right there next to TDP

Anyway, video! CPU-Z Benchmark and gaming tests


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> It's right there next to TDP
> 
> Anyway, video! CPU-Z Benchmark and gaming tests


Oops!


----------



## polkfan

Nice video man except for the graphical issues haha guessing you are using a Amd GPU? Are you using amd relive to record?


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Nice video man except for the graphical issues haha guessing you are using a Amd GPU? Are you using amd relive to record?


Yeah, using Relive. I don't realize this video actually garbled like that. Usually normal.


----------



## Reptile

https://valid.x86.fr/a7n5wq


----------



## superstition222

That's a lot of voltage.


----------



## chew*

New cpu-z adds vcore plus soc....

1.4+1.2 = 2.6v reported on avg..


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/a7n5wq


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/a7n5wq


How do you have it downclocking?


----------



## zenstrive

4 Ghz!

https://valid.x86.fr/aredei

https://valid.x86.fr/aredei


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> 4 Ghz!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/aredei
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/aredei


Hey so i'm thinking about doing the same old thing you did haha but i wonder if we can turn on cool and quiet with our overclocks to its not always running at such voltage???

According to a older video i watched setting SOC to 1.1V and core voltage to 1.4V and then trying for 4Ghz is key with Ryzen and then start backing off voltage if we can. Or if not stable lower CPU frequency, or perhaps slowly increase voltage to the max 1.425V limit, but keep 1.1V on SOC.

Worst comes to worst i'll just buy a new board as long as it doesn't kill my CPU. CPU temps won't be in issue with me anyways


----------



## LuciferX

I tried my first OC , without success:

Using pstates, changed my 1700 clocks to 3.7 ghz, vcore to 1.25v using offsets, soc and llc on auto, ram at 2933.

Cinebench ended ok without errors.

IBT AVX on Very High generated my PC to turn off (But my cpu cooler/motherboard lights still on, I think debug code on Asrock X370 Pro G was 00)

Temps: Very close to 90c on CPU, Do I need to turn off Over something protection on the motherboard?

Vcore: Actually this is weird, never seen vcore close to 1.25 except once when I OCed, in fact, now with everything on stock/auto, I see spikes with more vcore (1.3X) sometimes.

Some advice will be nice, thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

FYI for Ryzen owners, tRFC read back bug, previous and current UEFI/AGESA, link.


----------



## chew*

That still does not explain why asus is choosing artificial speed but still slower performance lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry not make sense to me.

The bug is a read back issue, so regardless of slots used an owner will be on same tRFC. If the owner uses slots A1/B1 it's not an issue. Performance will be same regardless of slots used as tRFC is set the same, but read back on A2/B2 bugged.

As The Stilt stated it's an AMD AGESA issue so it could well be affecting other boards. I do believe I have seen screenies/posts from owners of other boards with tight tRFC when it isn't being set at that.

So my post was when members start using latest AIDA64 / HWiNFO and see a discrepancy between say UEFI vs SW they will know the reason.


----------



## chew*

Ehh i leave it alone. If i adjust something...it gains nothing i discard as not working or bugged. I never take anything at face value.

I am more concerned about real issues like 12-12-12 3600+ newer bios being slower than 12-11-11 less than 3200 older bios....and i mean alot slower....

When you use many boards you realize X value does not equal X value.

The gigabyte i can run way tighter than the msi for example...does not mean msi sux...just means something else is slacked or not working or a fake value....if i use identical subs msi = F9 which i have acronymed F nein.

Anyway my main point is so many users are obsessed with speed....

I am obsessed with performance per clock..

Use what *is* fast...not what you think is fast.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ehh i leave it alone.


No problem







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If i adjust something...it gains nothing i discard as not working or bugged. I never take anything at face value.


Prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 users had no way of setting tRFC. Users would have looked at UEFI/SW read backs for tRFC and thought "wow it's tight". In reality it never was.
Quote:


> AGESA configures tRFC based on the values programmed to the SPD.


Now we do have option of setting tRFC. Then regardless of slots used the read back is correct. Where I was also comparing subtimings per strap that is also been invalidated as the read backs would not have been correct for tRFC







. No idea yet if other values were affected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am more concerned about real issues like 12-12-12 3600+ newer bios being slower than 12-11-11 less than 3200 older bios....and i mean alot slower....


I can only speak of my own testing when we were discussing Pi/AGESA. And yes they were not bench stable runs but my daily use 3.8GHz/3200MHz. I found no difference between UEFI at that time 0081/0079 (AGESA 1.0.0.4a) vs 1002/1001/0902. I do plan to have another go soon.

I have just been busy with testing CPU sample 3 with new UEFI/AGESA. Older UEFI it was locked to 2933MHz / 3126MHz with BCLK tweak. 3200MHz was Q-Code: F9 . Using the CLDO_VDDP option I resolved the memory hole and can use 3200MHz. CPU will also now do 3333MHz and 3466MHz. Those have been tested for RAM Stability and IBT AVX when CPU OC combined with RAM. 3600MHz is post/OS stable.

What I regard as my best CPU sample, no 2, which I did PI/AGESA compare before on, I have had no time to use with AGESA 1.0.0.6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When you use many boards you realize X value does not equal X value.
> 
> The gigabyte i can run way tighter than the msi for example...does not mean msi sux...just means something else is slacked....if i use identical subs msi = F9 which i have acronymed F nein.
> 
> Anyway my main point is so many users are obsessed with speed....
> 
> I am obsessed with performance per clock..
> 
> Use what *is* fast...not what you think is fast.


Sorry not used any other boards







. I too prefer performance per clock. And aim to tune rig that way. So far my testing time has only allowed for some benching and comparing. Then my testing has been more involved with how each UEFI release has affected CPU/RAM clocks on the CPUs I have.


----------



## chew*

Me and zen spent a day or so in latest tuning...we are back on 1001 again









Which btw...the b350 plus can keep up with on 0609 without ref clock.

C6H needs refclock to 3200 to match it...so imo...even 1001 is slow.

$80 board matching flagship is unnaceptable by my standards.


----------



## gupsterg

I guess it's each to their own mate







. Like I said before my posts are never to invalidate your own







. I enjoy your shares on tests, etc and view them as great insight







. Your aim is "best bench" , mine is "daily driver"







.

Then for some of us the firmware updates to IMC included in these updated UEFI/AGESA are allowing better RAM support/MHz. As to how they are affecting your test case of Pi it's a shame, the general user is not going to be bothered by that as they are going to look at their use. For example rendering, gaming, etc.

For me AGESA 1.0.0.4a solved slow system posts, then the SMU FW update also fixed some SW monitoring issues. Then it has the FMA3 bug fixes, didn't affect me but others would want it.

Then AGESA 1.0.0.6 has really opened up this CPU for RAM MHz, the option to play with RAM timings is another welcome boon. What other fixes there are in it I have no idea. Clearly there is still more progression to be had and bug fixes. So looking forward to next release now







.


----------



## chew*

Pi if we were testing different arch cpus....should vary.

Pi is hard to get consistency but...i have tricks to be consistent which is why im fast...

When i compare the same apple in various boards there is only 1 conclusion.

Dirty slacking tricks. If i really wanted to since i am using tuned OS could track this across many tests not just pi....cinebench i broke 2k with only 2666...old bios.

No bios is making sse2 better or worse...its all about timings/memory performance.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> I tried my first OC , without success:
> 
> Using pstates, changed my 1700 clocks to 3.7 ghz, vcore to 1.25v using offsets, soc and llc on auto, ram at 2933.
> 
> Cinebench ended ok without errors.
> 
> IBT AVX on Very High generated my PC to turn off (But my cpu cooler/motherboard lights still on, I think debug code on Asrock X370 Pro G was 00)
> 
> Temps: Very close to 90c on CPU, Do I need to turn off Over something protection on the motherboard?
> 
> Vcore: Actually this is weird, never seen vcore close to 1.25 except once when I OCed, in fact, now with everything on stock/auto, I see spikes with more vcore (1.3X) sometimes.
> 
> Some advice will be nice, thanks!


You on the stock cooler. Temps should not be that high if you have it in a moderate sized case. If you are on the stock cooler go into the bios and set fan to 100% as its a real quiet fan and this is talking about a person who refuses to use anything but Noctua fans. Also since you are using offset voltage turn that right off and just use manual voltage to 1.25V no offset probably using to much voltage for 3.7Ghz at load.

Sorry just got up but please do NOT turn off over protection.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ehh i leave it alone. If i adjust something...it gains nothing i discard as not working or bugged. I never take anything at face value.
> 
> I am more concerned about real issues like 12-12-12 3600+ newer bios being slower than 12-11-11 less than 3200 older bios....and i mean alot slower....
> 
> When you use many boards you realize X value does not equal X value.
> 
> The gigabyte i can run way tighter than the msi for example...does not mean msi sux...just means something else is slacked or not working or a fake value....if i use identical subs msi = F9 which i have acronymed F nein.
> 
> Anyway my main point is so many users are obsessed with speed....
> 
> I am obsessed with performance per clock..
> 
> Use what *is* fast...not what you think is fast.


Seeing much of the same things here. In the small amount of Pi testing I've done ( before the current beta bios on the Titanium) I'd bump into a wall where changing the timings that should make the most difference , didn't or got worse due to something else being eased up automatically. Embarassingly, some of times I've gotten using auto settings or Xamp I haven't been able to beat manually - hopefully that will change with later updates.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Win 10 times 4150 mhz fwiw


----------



## T800

Lastly settled with these settings for 1800X installed on CH VI Hero:

4000MHz, Core Voltage: 1.41250V, SOC: 1.10V, Load Line Calibration: Level 3, PLL: 1.80V, Standby: 1.05V

With these settings PC completed 15 minutes Real Bench Stress Test while allocating all of the phsyical memory at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, RAM voltage is set to 1.35V

Intel Burn Test OK too.

For Cinebench 1.38750V or 1.39375V is OK.

I think the needed core voltage is little bit high but my CPU is that.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T800*
> 
> Lastly settled with these settings for 1800X installed on CH VI Hero:
> 
> 4000MHz, Core Voltage: 1.41250V, SOC: 1.10V, Load Line Calibration: Level 3, PLL: 1.80V, Standby: 1.05V
> 
> With these settings PC completed 15 minutes Real Bench Stress Test while allocating all of the phsyical memory at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34-1T, RAM voltage is set to 1.35V
> 
> Intel Burn Test OK too.
> 
> For Cinebench 1.38750V or 1.39375V is OK.
> 
> I think the needed core voltage is little bit high but my CPU is that.


Very good OC IMO getting a Ryzen 7 to 4.0Ghz is just amazing results and you have a great voltage for that setup too


----------



## Gettz8488

Okay I figured out how to downclock and downvolt at idle while overclocked. The first thing you want to do is set everything to default other then your ram settings. Switch computer to windows balanced mode not amd balance. Then do your overclock through ryzen master in currently at 38ghz 1.34V cores downclock and downvolt to 0.9


----------



## hotstocks

chew is correct, the same memory speeds on 9943 are slower than on previous bioses. Which for synthetic benching is for sure slower. But for Joe Overclocker that want to get 3.95ghz and say 3600 ddr speed for 24/7 gaming, the new bioses will be faster in GAMES because you take a huge leap up in infinity fabric speed going from 3200 to 3600 mhz ddr, even with looser timings. But Asus/Amd need to get 9943 performing at least on par with prior bioses before official release of next bios, I agree 100% with chew on this. I did not buy a flagship board to be slower than a budget board.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Okay I figured out how to downclock and downvolt at idle while overclocked. The first thing you want to do is set everything to default other then your ram settings. Switch computer to windows balanced mode not amd balance. Then do your overclock through ryzen master in currently at 38ghz 1.34V cores downclock and downvolt to 0.9


Does OCing with pstate0 and using voltage offsets instead of changing the voltage in pstate0 not work for you.

I down clock and OV and I use the Ryzen power plan (although I changed the power plan to down clock further than the default 90% lol)


----------



## Prymus

Been reading the thread for a while and it's hard to catch up. I have a 1700 on the shelf waiting on a MB and memory. Watching this thread to find out which one is doing the best. Since I've not caught up yet I would like suggestions. Leaning toward the Taichi, I generally buy Asus. Memory on intel has been gskill . I'm not a fanboy just want it to work and OC for the best bang. I do need SLI. I'm a gamer.


----------



## Gettz8488

Okay I figured out how to downclock and downvolt at idle while overclocked. The first thing you want to do is set everything to default other then your ram settings. Switch computer to windows balanced mode not amd balance. Then do your overclock through ryzen master in currently at 38ghz 1.34V cores downclock and downvolt to 0.9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Does OCing with pstate0 and using voltage offsets instead of changing the voltage in pstate0 not work for you.
> 
> I down clock and OV and I use the Ryzen power plan (although I changed the power plan to down clock further than the default 90% lol)


I Have the x370 Pro which atm doesn't support pstate OC. and if i try zenstates it just crashed


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> You on the stock cooler. Temps should not be that high if you have it in a moderate sized case. If you are on the stock cooler go into the bios and set fan to 100% as its a real quiet fan and this is talking about a person who refuses to use anything but Noctua fans. Also since you are using offset voltage turn that right off and just use manual voltage to 1.25V no offset probably using to much voltage for 3.7Ghz at load.
> 
> Sorry just got up but please do NOT turn off over protection.


I need to use pstates and offset for downclocking on OC, fixed vcore / fixed oc always stays on max speed.

Temps are high (90c) with IBT only, everything else on full load is 10/20c lower aprox.

Maybe the vCore/vSOC was too low for 3.7 + 2933 mhz? (Vcore 1.25 + Soc on Auto (0.950), LCC on auto)

I'm using the hardware of my sign (http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6738362)


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> How do you have it downclocking?


It's not. And yes it's 1.437v cpu-z is wrong


----------



## drmrlordx

ASRock has a 1.0.0.6 UEFI now for the X370 Taichi:

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-28

I'm trying it out now. So many new options . . .


----------



## LuciferX

I need some advice:

Two games, Rise of the tomb rider and Mirrors Edge Catalyst, closes to windows with an error after an hour aprox. I tried 2 drivers from AMD for my Radeon, I'm checking GPU and CPU temps and vcore, everything seems normal, I passed 2 different tests for Ram Stability (HCI and GSAT) and I ran a lot of tests for CPU, nothing strange .... Do I need to disable xmp timming on RAM? (2933) , Up the vSoc a little bit more? (0.950, stock). Those games ran perfect on my old Q6600 with the same GPU and 8 GB of DDR2 RAM.



RAM related? CPU related?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> I need to use pstates and offset for downclocking on OC, fixed vcore / fixed oc always stays on max speed.
> 
> Temps are high (90c) with IBT only, everything else on full load is 10/20c lower aprox.
> 
> Maybe the vCore/vSOC was too low for 3.7 + 2933 mhz? (Vcore 1.25 + Soc on Auto (0.950), LCC on auto)
> 
> I'm using the hardware of my sign (http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6738362)


If temps are that high on IBT your temps are too high period IMHO. For a 24/7 OC I aim to be able to do anything without temps getting close to the point of being an issue. Also, at 90c, more voltage is just going to make it worse. You need to back off the voltage with the cooler you have or max out your fan speeds in your UEFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> I need some advice:
> 
> Two games, Rise of the tomb rider and Mirrors Edge Catalyst, closes to windows with an error after an hour aprox. I tried 2 drivers from AMD for my Radeon, I'm checking GPU and CPU temps and vcore, everything seems normal, I passed 2 different tests for Ram Stability (HCI and GSAT) and I ran a lot of tests for CPU, nothing strange .... Do I need to disable xmp timming on RAM? (2933) , Up the vSoc a little bit more? (0.950, stock). Those games ran perfect on my old Q6600 with the same GPU and 8 GB of DDR2 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM related? CPU related?


Validate your clocks first. Don't just OC everything at once and trace failure points backwards.

Set Ram to 2400 with stock voltage on the SoC, set CPU voltage to 1.25v.
Start at 3600 and do AVX IBT at extreme for at least 10 runs.
If it passes move up 100mhz.
Do this until it crashes/black-screens/errors, and then bring the core clocks down by 25mhz.
Test again, If it passes go back and start working on memory speeds in the same way.
If not, drop another 25mhz and so on until its stable.

After stable core speeds are found...

Set SoC voltage to 1.05-1.1v and DDR voltage to 1.35v
Bump speeds and do tests
if pass bump more
if fail go to slower timings or step memory clocks back down.

I am unsure of how much the standard cooler can take, but I would keep it at 1.25v without a decent aftermarket one.


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If temps are that high on IBT your temps are too high period IMHO. For a 24/7 OC I aim to be able to do anything without temps getting close to the point of being an issue. Also, at 90c, more voltage is just going to make it worse. You need to back off the voltage with the cooler you have or max out your fan speeds in your UEFI.
> Validate your clocks first. Don't just OC everything at once and trace failure points backwards.
> 
> Set Ram to 2400 with stock voltage on the SoC, set CPU voltage to 1.25v.
> Start at 3600 and do AVX IBT at extreme for at least 10 runs.
> If it passes move up 100mhz.
> Do this until it crashes/black-screens/errors, and then bring the core clocks down by 25mhz.
> Test again, If it passes go back and start working on memory speeds in the same way.
> If not, drop another 25mhz and so on until its stable.
> 
> After stable core speeds are found...
> 
> Set SoC voltage to 1.05-1.1v and DDR voltage to 1.35v
> Bump speeds and do tests
> if pass bump more
> if fail go to slower timings or step memory clocks back down.
> 
> I am unsure of how much the standard cooler can take, but I would keep it at 1.25v without a decent aftermarket one.


I'm on stock CPU speed, trying to fix the error in games ... The only thing "OCed" is my ram (2933 with xmp profile on @ 1.35v). HCI and GSAT ended OK so I dont know why I see those errors









RAM tests:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/180#post_26119762

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/190#post_26122149


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to agree with chew on the point that the $80 board should not be clocking on par with the flagship board.

That simply should not be happening.

Still don't have my board though, so I cannot speak to how well or bad my 1800x clocks.

One thing that made me dissapoint (just a smidgen however) is that for 1800x money, it should come with a cooler. Not that I am that dissapoint since I have a watercooling system. However, it would be nice to hold some weight in my hand when I pick up the box.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I have to agree with chew on the point that the $80 board should not be clocking on par with the flagship board.
> 
> That simply should not be happening.
> 
> Still don't have my board though, so I cannot speak to how well or bad my 1800x clocks.
> 
> One thing that made me dissapoint (just a smidgen however) is that for 1800x money, it should come with a cooler. Not that I am that dissapoint since I have a watercooling system. However, it would be nice to hold some weight in my hand when I pick up the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


I think its more in line that the power delivery can't keep up but make no joke i'm a big amateur when it comes to overclocking compared to chew haha. I mean he said VRM temps are not an issue until you get to a certain limit which is way to high IMO for anyone

Gamer nexus likes to make fun of boards that have crazy VRM heatsinks and calls it unnecessary i can't think of any other issue that one might have when overclocking but VRM temps.

To be fair these CPUs are pretty darn efficient in terms of performance per watt and the fact that a B350 board can overclock almost as nice or as nice as a X370 board speaks more about the limitation of Ryzen overclocking ability then it does the boards, of course i mean overclocking using Air coolers or water cooling haha not the stuff Chew does.


----------



## Decoman

For me wanting to not do any overclocking, having bought an 1800x, I can't help but wonder if a 1700x would have been running more cool perhaps. *unsure* Though, max clock freq would have been lower.


----------



## chew*

My biggest complaint is not the quality of the board...obviously the c6h can take way more abuse than the b350.

The biggest issue is not equal clocks b350 and c6h are matched performance wise.

I used ref clock to catch the b350 because i had to...the b350 was thrashing me hard when i used 3200 strap on c6h...

The reality is if i use ref clock the c6h should basically tell the b350 to stay on the porch with the other mutts...im the big dog here...instead it went meow..


----------



## m00ter

All my kit arrived yesterday









I'm genuinely surprised how pain free it was; loaded bios 1201, set RAM to 3200 14/14/14/34, manually set some voltages and stuck the chip at 3.9 (1.325V). Job done. Passing IBT's no worries.

As for temps, CPU (Tdie) in HWMonitor64 tops out at 50C. The (Tctl) reading is always exactly 20C higher so I guess it's some sort of +20 offset reading.

My Firestrike score went from 13,000 odd with the FX8350 @ 4.9Ghz to 21,843 with the 1800x! Nice. Am very happy with that.

The whole system just feels blazing fast.

Am very, very happy. Well worth the investment.

Now to go get lost in the BIOS twiddling with things I don't understand.

Any tips?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> My biggest complaint is not the quality of the board...obviously the c6h can take way more abuse than the b350.
> 
> The biggest issue is not equal clocks b350 and c6h are matched performance wise.
> 
> I used ref clock to catch the b350 because i had to...the b350 was thrashing me hard when i used 3200 strap on c6h...
> 
> The reality is if i use ref clock the c6h should basically tell the b350 to stay on the porch with the other mutts...im the big dog here...instead it went meow..


And based on your experience I would go with the runt over the big dog if I weren't into custom loop cooling. Other than CPU however is a non sequitur for me. I like custom cooling my boards and b350 has no option for that. So I will be going CVIHero. I have CPU blocks, but like the relative silence of a full loop.

Right now I am gaming on my Dell XPS with a 5770 and it irritates me to no end hearing the fan at 100% during the warmest time of the year. What makes matters worse is the heat crashes brought about due to the house being too warm when I want to fire up my system and do a little gaming. Played Call of Juarez(?) when I first fired up the Dell yesterday, not 5min in the danged thing froze and blanked out on me. I have a GPU watercooled 6870 so I will be cobbling a small loop together for the Dell. Too hot to overclock it but at least I won't hear the bleedin GPU fan at all and shouldn't have the added worry of heat crashes like I do now.









I think it's gonna put me off my Ryzen build for another month but it's cheaper to pull the cordless out of my bag drill a couple rivets and replace the cooling solutions on the board and install 3/8" tubing 140Rad and fan than it would be to finish Ryzen right now.









But I will eventually get my 1800x built and flog it. Danged house was 88° yesterday. Would a got hotter had I not had the AC running near constantly. Sucks we don't have any trees for shade here.









~Ceadder


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

1.15 SOC voltage safe? should I keep it 1.1 and below?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> 1.15 SOC voltage safe? should I keep it 1.1 and below?


The difference between 1.10 and 1.15 is .05 volts. Five one hundredths of a volt.


----------



## m00ter

Well I've got my 1800x stable at 4007Mhz with 3206 ram (14-14-14-34 1T). Max tdie temp under IBT is 65.1C. Am still fine tuning voltages but she seems solid.

The thing that seemed to make a difference? 100.2 on the bclock. I'll not be clocking that harder as I'm running an M2, but the notch seemed to help.

I'll be back with final volts in a bit I expect.


----------



## T800

I don't know your mainboard but Tdie is a little bit high with +20C Tctl your fans are going crazy I think. At least Crosshair Hero VI go crazy on the fans when Tctl readings are high. Overriding fan and pump settings all hit %100 RPM to lower the temperature of the CPU.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The difference between 1.10 and 1.15 is .05 volts. Five one hundredths of a volt.


Yes I understand. I don't know if that "five one hundredth of a volt" will be the fine line between safe or not.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Yes I understand. I don't know if that "five one hundredth of a volt" will be the fine line between safe or not.


The difference for example between 1.45V and 1.4V on the core isn't recommended by Amd for 24/7 use.

1.1V SOC for 24/7 i've seen people go to 1.2V but i really do not think it should be at that voltage for longer settings. When i was asking for help on the MSI forums they did say for sure don't go over 1.2V and so does several reviews.

1.15V IMO is fine


----------



## Reptile

What speed are people getting in IBT at 3.9Ghz?


----------



## Zorngodofall

Okay... another bit of a bug here. 1600x OC'd to 4.025 @ 1.391 volts. Trying to do some compressing with handbreak and I've been getting crashes all day might have figured out why but not sure: Running AIDA64... temps do not go up much even leaving it on for long periods of time, I turn handbreak on... and my temps FLY up to 75 degrees almost instantly and then handbreak crashes... on hyper 212x air cooler. Don't have temp problems otherwise.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Okay... another bit of a bug here. 1600x OC'd to 4.025 @ 1.391 volts. Trying to do some compressing with handbreak and I've been getting crashes all day might have figured out why but not sure: Running AIDA64... temps do not go up much even leaving it on for long periods of time, I turn handbreak on... and my temps FLY up to 75 degrees almost instantly and then handbreak crashes... on hyper 212x air cooler. Don't have temp problems otherwise.


Try intel burn test and prime95 and look at your temps AIDA doesn't push temps that high. Handbrake is probably stressing it more


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Try intel burn test and prime95 and look at your temps AIDA doesn't push temps that high. Handbrake is probably stressing it more


Yeah, that's the conclusion I'm coming to. Haven't had a need to run handbreak and other than that I have not had one problem with temperatures they don't even budge most of the time. Turned down my OC just a bit and the voltage and more or less, no difference. Not sure if it's the thermal paste coolermaster sent me... or if its the 45$ air cooler or what. Sticker is off for what its worth lol. its just like 4.0ghz is pretty standard for a ryzen overclock and I thought the hyper212x would be more than enough... that pretty much makes me think i either did the thermal paste wrong (dont believe so) cooler isn't dissapating heat or somehow I don't have adequate cooling. Not sure.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try Ektotherm.

I used some of that for a client build when I replaced Predator 240 with my standby 212+ cooler. CoolerMaster's paste just cannot compare. There are better pastes but I used Ektotherm on his i7 4790k and I'm sure you'll like ithis and may have better success with a better TIM. Another I would suggest is Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut or Kryonaut. Those are good too. But kind of cost preventative until youvery seen whether changing TIM is worthwhile or changing your cooling solution is better option.

If you PM me your addy, I can send you one of my tubes of Ekto on the cuff.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try Ektotherm.
> 
> I used some of that for a client build when I replaced Predator 240 with my standby 212+ cooler. CoolerMaster's paste just cannot compare. There are better pastes but I used Ektotherm on his i7 4790k and I'm sure you'll like ithis and may have better success with a better TIM. Another I would suggest is Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut or Kryonaut. Those are good too. But kind of cost preventative until youvery seen whether changing TIM is worthwhile or changing your cooling solution is better option.
> 
> If you PM me your addy, I can send you one of my tubes of Ekto on the cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Unsure if related or not, but win 7 recognizes my CPU as 12 cores lol. I set the affinities for 6 or something and results are better seriously though when 4 minute compression causes you to reach 75C. Not sure if it's related to windows treating my CPU at 12 cores or what. It also explains the weird literally double the voltage I have been seeing in HW monitor while CPU-Z does it accurately.


----------



## m00ter

OK, so it seems the voltage wall is very real. And almost vertical.

If I want over 4Ghz on all cores IBT stable the voltage just isn't worth it. I can cool it, but at the same time I don't want to push too much through. 1.45/1.5V seems too high for these chips.

I'm now sitting at 3957Mhz which is close enough, with 1.39v. Happy days.

She's passed IBT extreme with decent temps, and what's even better, is that I can leave my case fans on low (all fans run through a fan controller) so it's quick AND quiet - a stark comparison to my FX8350 that needed fans up so high it sounded like the machine would take off.

The whole setup just flies though, so so quick and a noticeable improvement on the FX platform.

Right, time for some gaming I think!


----------



## mus1mus

What about benching?


----------



## m00ter

What do you guys wanna see these days? It's been a few years since I built my last rig!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> What do you guys wanna see these days? It's been a few years since I built my last rig!










some hwbot submissions maybe?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some hwbot submissions maybe?


Be warned mus...K7 is rip. Stuck on 46 post code. Air overclocking...sandra image processing

Think it was a dud....my b350 is running same benches same clocks same cpu same voltage...not dead..

Btw...that particular bench is easy...there are much harder to pass tests...


----------



## chrisjames61

Of course not.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Be warned mus...K7 is rip. Stuck on 46 post code. Air overclocking...sandra image processing
> 
> Think it was a dud....my b350 is running same benches same clocks same cpu same voltage...not dead..
> 
> Btw...that particular bench is easy...there are much harder to pass tests...


Hmmm. Sucks!

Can't really remember but I think I ran Sisoft a while back.


----------



## Yviena

Has anyone tried running high iterations simcraft? I find that simcraft heats up my CPU faster/more than aida64, and crashes to black screen while aida64 CPU/FPU/MEMORY/CACHE test passes many hours.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Has anyone tried running high iterations simcraft? I find that simcraft heats up my CPU faster/more than aida64, and crashes to black screen while aida64 CPU/FPU/MEMORY/CACHE test passes many hours.


Ryzen cannot be stretched that much when those components are ticked and stressed all at once with AIDA64. Cache ONLY test will.

IBT and Prime with 90% Memory too.


----------



## Yviena

Ah ok will try to test with ibt/prime95/then


----------



## mus1mus

Make sure you grab the right versions.

IBT can be found on Vishera Thread.
Prime 29.10.


----------



## LuciferX

So, I tried 3.6 ghz, this time without PC turning off and far away from 90c on IBT



Vcore 1.2v on bios using offset and pstate0 OC, HWINFO shows 1.18v
Ram 2933, Vsoc 1.05, LLC 4 on CPU and SOC (1= high 5= low on Asrock, Auto = 5)

Do you think temps are OK (79c)? The "freeze test" and mouse sometimes freezes by 1 sec, then continue to work.

3.7 > 90c > Failed at 1.25v > Soc on auto = 0.950 > Ram 2933 @ 1.35
3.6 > 79c > Ok at 1.2v > Soc @ 1.05 > Ram 2933 @ 1.38 I think

My Coolermaster Cosmos has really low airflow inside, changing case soon ... And still I don't know why my games are failing, I have reinstalled my Radeon drivers after a cleanup, so, I hope this fixes it ...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> So, I tried 3.6 ghz, this time without PC turning off and far away from 90c on IBT
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore 1.2v on bios using offset and pstate0 OC, HWINFO shows 1.18v
> Ram 2933, Vsoc 1.05, LLC 4 on CPU and SOC (1= high 5= low on Asrock, Auto = 5)
> 
> Do you think temps are OK (79c)? The "freeze test" and mouse sometimes freezes by 1 sec, then continue to work.
> 
> 3.7 > 90c > Failed at 1.25v > Soc on auto = 0.950 > Ram 2933 @ 1.35
> 3.6 > 79c > Ok at 1.2v > Soc @ 1.05 > Ram 2933 @ 1.38 I think
> 
> My Coolermaster Cosmos has really low airflow inside, changing case soon ... And still I don't know why my games are failing, I have reinstalled my Radeon drivers after a cleanup, so, I hope this fixes it ...


I have issues booting at less than 1.05v SoC on my 1400 with 2933 memory clocks, though my BIOS is about a month old at this point.

80c is still very hot IMHO. I would aim for 75c or under in stress testing, but that is just me.


----------



## PunkX 1

Hey guys. I have a bunch of Ryzen CPUs for testing. Always willing to help and contribute any information which might be required. I heard something about the CPUs being manufactured in China resulting in higher OCs than those from Malaysia.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a bunch of Ryzen CPUs for testing. Always willing to help and contribute any information which might be required. I heard something about the CPUs being manufactured in China resulting in higher OCs than those from Malaysia.


IMO any info you can give on that subject would be great also i would like to know the voltage settings for both, same for temps.

I really hope threads here stay up and going since i expect a newer chips to get better plus people with the newer AGESA i would like to see performance numbers after updating using 3200 or more memory speed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> IMO any info you can give on that subject would be great also i would like to know the voltage settings for both, same for temps.
> 
> I really hope threads here stay up and going since i expect a newer chips to get better plus people with the newer AGESA i would like to see performance numbers after updating using 3200 or more memory speed.


I have had R7 1700 Batches UA 1706PGT UA 1709PGT UA 1713PGT all Malaysia. The earliest batch (1706) was best for CPU clock/voltage needed. It did 3.8GHz with +150mV, so as I use PState 0 OC and ceiling VID of that state is 1.1875V final voltage ~1.3375V. This had ~30hrs+ back to back stress testing of Y-Cruncher/X264/RB Stress mode/[email protected] 1709 needs +162mV, 1713 +206mV.

RAM on 1706 was stuck at 2933MHz strap. Even tweaking BCLK I couldn't get higher. 1709 was stuck at 3200MHz strap, again tweak of BCLK did not yield higher. 1713 was stuck at 2933MHz strap or 3126MHz with BCLK tweak. These RAM results on AGESA 1.0.0.4a UEFIs for C6H. I have tried all except 1 beta UEFI for this mobo since owning from launch. VCORE for CPU OC has been the same throughout per UEFI used.

AGESA 1.0.0.6 was released as a beta ~week ago. 1706 is not in my possession any more. 1713 nailed 3333MHz strap with ease, 3466MHz more work but sorted, tested with GSAT/Y-Cruncher/IBT AVX. 3508MHz was max I could get with that CPU. 1709 has also gone to 3466MHz, will be finding time to see if I can gain more.

IMO there is very little difference between each week batch. More of just a "Silicon Lottery" on how well a CPU will OC.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have had R7 1700 Batches UA 1706PGT UA 1709PGT UA 1713PGT all Malaysia. The earliest batch (1706) was best for CPU clock/voltage needed. It did 3.8GHz with +150mV, so as I use PState 0 OC and ceiling VID of that state is 1.1875V final voltage ~1.3375V. This had ~30hrs+ back to back stress testing of Y-Cruncher/X264/RB Stress mode/[email protected] 1709 needs +162mV, 1713 +206mV.
> 
> RAM on 1706 was stuck at 2933MHz strap. Even tweaking BCLK I couldn't get higher. 1709 was stuck at 3200MHz strap, again tweak of BCLK did not yield higher. 1713 was stuck at 2933MHz strap or 3126MHz with BCLK tweak. These RAM results on AGESA 1.0.0.4a UEFIs for C6H. I have tried all except 1 beta UEFI for this mobo since owning from launch. VCORE for CPU OC has been the same throughout per UEFI used.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.6 was released as a beta ~week ago. 1706 is not in my possession any more. 1713 nailed 3333MHz strap with ease, 3466MHz more work but sorted, tested with GSAT/Y-Cruncher/IBT AVX. 3508MHz was max I could get with that CPU. 1709 has also gone to 3466MHz, will be finding time to see if I can gain more.
> 
> IMO there is very little difference between each week batch. More of just a "Silicon Lottery" on how well a CPU will OC.


There's a bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.6 for the C6H?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Question:

Is it possible on the boards with the bclock adjustment to lower the bclock and run a faster DRAM strap in order to have the Infinity Fabric run at a higher rate?

I think that can be checked in CPUz on the memory tab labelled as NB Speed.

Essentially I want to know if the IF is linked to the bclock as well or directly to the DRAM strap, to see if it's possible to do a workaround to cause the IF to run faster with lower clocked ram.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Is it possible on the boards with the bclock adjustment to lower the bclock and run a faster DRAM strap in order to have the Infinity Fabric run at a higher rate?
> 
> I think that can be checked in CPUz on the memory tab labelled as NB Speed.
> 
> Essentially I want to know if the IF is linked to the bclock as well or directly to the DRAM strap, to see if it's possible to do a workaround to cause the IF to run faster with lower clocked ram.


I've never tried it but I doubt it works. I have run BCLK in the other direction using a lower mem didider and the NB still runs 1:1 with the mem speed. I can't see why it would be any different going the other direction


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> There's a bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.6 for the C6H?


Yes released as beta in the CHVI thread here


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've never tried it but I doubt it works. I have run BCLK in the other direction using a lower mem didider and the NB still runs 1:1 with the mem speed. I can't see why it would be any different going the other direction


Thanks that's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> There's a bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.6 for the C6H?


Link to UEFI 9943 / 9945 beta releases with AGESA 1.0.0.6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Is it possible on the boards with the bclock adjustment to lower the bclock and run a faster DRAM strap in order to have the Infinity Fabric run at a higher rate?


Yes I have done that. I used 3600MHz strap and lowered BCLK down to see if it was anymore stable than using 3466MHz and increasing BCLK for a target memory speed of ~3520MHz. GSAT reported same RAM speeds which ever case. So did AIDA64 latest beta.


----------



## LuciferX

I think my games are failing when I reach the 8 GB of RAM usage ... But all my ram tests are ok, any ideas? (I have 16 GB of Ram @ 2933, now testing everything without CPU OC, Ram @ 2933 1.38v , Soc 1.05v

Swapped rams sticks, I don't know ... maybe it works









In others news, OMG:


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> I think my games are failing when I reach the 8 GB of RAM usage ... But all my ram tests are ok, any ideas? (I have 16 GB of Ram @ 2933, now testing everything without CPU OC, Ram @ 2933 1.38v , Soc 1.05v
> 
> Swapped rams sticks, I don't know ... maybe it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In others news, OMG:


Might try SoC voltage around 1.1v.

And CPUs the size of your hand incoming soon.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> I think my games are failing when I reach the 8 GB of RAM usage ... But all my ram tests are ok, any ideas? (I have 16 GB of Ram @ 2933, now testing everything without CPU OC, Ram @ 2933 1.38v , Soc 1.05v
> 
> Swapped rams sticks, I don't know ... maybe it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In others news, OMG:


You might have to sell your car...lol.

Well everyone wanted competitive AMD but that means back to the days of FX prices.

Can not have your cake and eat it to.


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Might try SoC voltage around 1.1v.
> 
> And CPUs the size of your hand incoming soon.


Tried 1.1 vSoc, relaxed timmings, 2666 mhz ... Still freezing on games. Everything else working ok.

I really don't know what to do ... Maybe Windows 10 is broken? Nothing strange is installed, only Windows, Drivers, Office, and some apps.

Everything works ok but games ...

(Sorry for the crappy sound and really bad english







)


----------



## PunkX 1

I think people should start setting the DRAM voltage to 1.45v and then try overclocking.


----------



## Spawne32

Reset to default settings and try again without an OC, and then work your way back up from there and see where you become unstable. You should NOT have to run 1.45v on the DRAM at such a low speed.


----------



## hurricane28

Who is planning to buy this monster? https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/ryzen_threadripper_will_release_this_summer/1

I am curious to see what this thing can do and how much it will cost.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Who is planning to buy this monster? https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/ryzen_threadripper_will_release_this_summer/1
> 
> I am curious to see what this thing can do and how much it will cost.


Seamstresses of the world, unite.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Who is planning to buy this monster? https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/ryzen_threadripper_will_release_this_summer/1
> 
> I am curious to see what this thing can do and how much it will cost.


I'm confused, why would anyone expect it to do anything different except where cores/threads already scale well?

Same arch, same ipc, same clocks... getting picture?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Who is planning to buy this monster? https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/ryzen_threadripper_will_release_this_summer/1
> 
> I am curious to see what this thing can do and how much it will cost.


I'm just not to sure obviously we can expect more cores for less money then what Intel is pricing their chips at. Have to think people spending this much money on a CPU probably need a MAJOR reason to not get the best of the best.

16 Core Ryzen 999.99$+MOBO+RAM for the cost of an 18 core Intel then Amd will seriously offer MAJOR value.


----------



## mus1mus

The challenge is now on AMD to either be content with 16C/32T Threadripper or significantly adjusting retail prices to cope with Intel's latest move in pricing and their X299 lineup.

IMO, AMD should push forward with either 24C/48T CPUs or even 32C/64T variants. With Intel's i9-7980XE 18C/36T at $2000, 16C/32T 7960X at $1700, AMD will still be left chasing performance figures. And can no longer demand consumers to get the top of the line Threadripper for a grand or so especially when the 7960X will continue to dominate it.

24C/48T or even 20C/40T Threadripper at a little over a grand should push the balance into their favor. Yet, the top of the line will always be a tiny part of the market. So, let's see how they respond.

To quote Bilko: "one thing AMD learned from the Polaris family of GPUs, money is on the sweetspot SKUs"


----------



## BWG

I finally get my AM4 ek backplate today. I can finally stop issuing the board backplate and misc. screws!


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, the more AMD pushes forward the better it is for us the consumer. Although i am a bit disappointed in RYZEN overclocking because i am used to 4.8 or higher GHz, could you imagine what RYZEN can do IF it were able to clock that high?


----------



## Gettz8488

Has anyone yet to figure out how to keep power Saving features on the asus x370 pro board when overclocked? I'm locked on CPU frequency and voltage 24/7 I'm about to return the board for one that has pstate options


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, the more AMD pushes forward the better it is for us the consumer. Although i am a bit disappointed in RYZEN overclocking because i am used to 4.8 or higher GHz, could you imagine what RYZEN can do IF it were able to clock that high?


Would be awesome, however I am fairly content with 3.8 right now... really want another board, but I'm trying to be patient for the next Agesa update.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Has anyone yet to figure out how to keep power Saving features on the asus x370 pro board when overclocked? I'm locked on CPU frequency and voltage 24/7 I'm about to return the board for one that has pstate options


That board doesnt have P state options? Surprising.

My asrock x370 killer does, full downclockin/volting even using the high performance power plan but setting min CPU state to 5%. Not sure if there are cheaper boards with P states, but possible.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Would be awesome, however I am fairly content with 3.8 right now... really want another board, but I'm trying to be patient for the next Agesa update.


What dont you like about the killer? Ram support seems iffy atm but other than that i really like the board.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Has anyone yet to figure out how to keep power Saving features on the asus x370 pro board when overclocked? I'm locked on CPU frequency and voltage 24/7 I'm about to return the board for one that has pstate options


The only way I know of without P-State modification is through using Ryzen Master


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That board doesnt have P state options? Surprising.
> 
> My asrock x370 killer does, full downclockin/volting even using the high performance power plan but setting min CPU state to 5%. Not sure if there are cheaper boards with P states, but possible.


Pretty much my reaction when I found out there's cheaper boards with it. This is my first asus board I always went with gigabyte or msi, this will be my last board from unless I go for the ch6.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Would be awesome, however I am fairly content with 3.8 right now... really want another board, but I'm trying to be patient for the next Agesa update.


Its not that the performance is not good but just... I like to OC lol.

I'm a complicated guy i guess









I Think i will wait just a few more months until they sort most things out so when i buy RYZEN i get the best performance.


----------



## mus1mus

Ryzen 8C is no longer the CPU for you to buy by then.







unless you settle for a 1700. i9-7820X will be up for $600.

You're better off Intel if you are too worried of the platform woes.


----------



## Scotty99

How is going for the 1700 "settling", its the chip to buy...


----------



## mus1mus

For hurr, it is about the OC MHz numbers.


----------



## Scotty99

1700 is literally half the price of intels similar offering, you would have to be on drugs to go with x299.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't go start with arrogance again. The gist has been given.


----------



## hurricane28

lol yeah, i do not buy Intel man. I am AMD CPU fanboy lol.

That and it will probably cost me another €750 which i do not have at the moment so i have to wait anyway.


----------



## Scotty99

Arrogance=having a brain lol?

There are two platforms people should be considering right now, ryzen and intels mainstream product line (mind you, only a few of these parts make sense within that line). Intel HEDT prices itself out of relevance, literally no one should be considering intel HEDT with ryzen existing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah, i do not buy Intel man. I am AMD CPU fanboy lol.
> 
> That and it will probably cost me another €750 which i do not have at the moment so i have to wait anyway.


m just saying. ya know.









Did you see how AMD patch improved ROTR framerates?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Arrogance=having a brain lol?
> 
> There are two platforms people should be considering right now, ryzen and intels mainstream product line (mind you, only a few of these parts make sense within that line). Intel HEDT prices itself out of relevance, *literally no one should be considering intel HEDT with ryzen existing*.


Speak for your self.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Speak for your self.


I don't understand how anyone buys a product without value for money being the #1 priority. If i was a millionaire i would buy the exact same parts i am buying now.

Intel HEDT is going to have a ~500mhz advantage over ryzen (this assumes a all core boost of 4.5ghz on these parts, which is probably about right) and whatever small amount of IPC they have squeaked out of these, for DOUBLE the price. Sure there are also PCI-E lanes for the three people left of the planet still running Tri SLI but come on lol.

Dont support their pricing structure, we tell them how much this stuff should cost.

Edit: That is even before you take into consideration x299 mobo costs, which are staggering.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> *I don't understand how anyone buys a product without value for money being the #1 priority.* If i was a millionaire i would buy the exact same parts i am buying now.
> 
> Intel HEDT is going to have a ~500mhz advantage over ryzen (this assumes a all core boost of 4.5ghz on these parts, which is probably about right) and whatever small amount of IPC they have squeaked out of these, for DOUBLE the price. Sure there are also PCI-E lanes for the three people left of the planet still running Tri SLI but come on lol.
> 
> Dont support their pricing structure, we tell them how much this stuff should cost.


Look up PCMR.

Double the cost is no longer the issue. Their current line up are now priced significantly lower than the previous gen. Call it Ryzen-aftermath.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look up PCMR.
> 
> Double the cost is no longer the issue. Their current line up are now priced significantly lower than the previous gen. Call it Ryzen-aftermath.


Eh its actually more than double the price, R7 1700 is 299 on amazon, MSRP for the 7820x is 649.00. Obviously it should have a pricing premium but these numbers are ridiculous with R7 1700 existing.

X299 just makes no financial sense, you either buy ryzen or a 7700k/upcoming coffee lake stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

You are making too much fuss for a simple idea you shouldn't have tackled.

It's not just Intel who does that. 1700 vs 1800X is worse if you stick with your ideals. Don't forget that.

Don't think I do not understand all these stuff.







If that doesn't makes sense to you, it's not my problem.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are making too much fuss for a simple idea you shouldn't have tackled.
> 
> It's not just Intel who does that. 1700 vs 1800X is worse if you stick with your ideals. Don't forget that.
> 
> Don't think I do not understand all these stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't makes sense to you, it's not my problem.


So on an overclocking forum and as an enthusiast that prides themselves on their overclocking ability even YOU will take the "not everyone overclocks" argument?

Really?

What you do with your own money is obviously none of my business, but dont go suggesting x299 to other people. (yes you did this a page back) because its terrible advice.


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry, what's your overclock again?

Where did these things come from?

If you don't know where those things come from, then don't join the conversation. Me and hurr knew each other longer than you have been here. We're not talking about what you cannot understand.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry, what's your overclock again?
> 
> Where did these things come from?
> 
> If you don't know where those things come from, then don't join the conversation. Me and hurr knows each other longer than you have been here.


I don't care who you know or what your relationship with them is, telling anyone they should be buying x299 over ryzen is irresponsible.


----------



## mus1mus

What you think is not my problem.

Obviously, you have no idea how the overclocking scene is moving.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What you think is not my problem.
> 
> Obviously, you have no idea how the overclocking scene is moving.


Well sadly what you think is my problem.

Obviously x299 and its chips are going to be superior to ryzen, and they may or may not overclock well. What we do know is its terrible value for your dollar, and if you are going to recommend it to people they should know that first.


----------



## mus1mus

It's your problem. Not mine.

bye.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's your problem. Not mine.
> 
> bye.


That's fine, just know ill be there to correct you every time you suggest x299 to someone without first referencing the fact they are absurdly overpriced.

Have a good one.


----------



## Deluxef

Could anyone confirm that enabling virtualization (SVM) in bios causes Ryzen 7 1800X (in my case) to not boost/XFR?
I'm running R7 1800X on C6H with default settings and it boosts pretty hapilly (for example Cinebench ST below), but as soon as i enable SVM in bios (which is necessary to run 64bit virtual machines under VMware or to use Hyper-V) it almost won't go above 3.6-3.7GHz.

Anyone happen to know, if this is expected?



Another thing which makes me bit nervous is Vcore which tends to peak (very short spikes) up to 1.51V. This seems quite high as 1.45V seems to be on extreme side for overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

lol @Scotty99

Correct me? As if 1700 vs 7700K makes sense from your own logic of Price Tags while ingoring all the other known significancies.

Guess $299.99 for 1700 vs. $332 gor 7700K on Amazon (since you mentioned it) is a win-all scenario for the 1700.

Well, should I also remind you of your very own (failed) logic when you chose your RAM and Mobo.

--nuffsaid


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol @Scotty99
> 
> Correct me? As if 1700 vs 7700K makes sense from your own logic of Price Tags while ingoring all the other known significancies.
> 
> Guess $299.99 for 1700 vs. $332 gor 7700K on Amazon (since you mentioned it) is a win-all scenario for the 1700.
> 
> Well, should I also remind you of your very own (failed) logic when you chose your RAM and Mobo.
> 
> --nuffsaid


What?

You either buy a ryzen chip or you buy a 7700k/coffee lake when it hits. Intels HEDT shouldn't be a consideration for anyone. Pure gamers go with mainstream intel, people that want a more balanced/future proof machine go with ryzen.

How you dont get what im saying is honestly baffling.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh its actually more than double the price, R7 1700 is 299 on amazon, MSRP for the 7820x is 649.00. Obviously it should have a pricing premium but these numbers are ridiculous with R7 1700 existing.
> 
> X299 just makes no financial sense, you either buy ryzen or a 7700k/upcoming coffee lake stuff.


You are crazy. I paid $499 for a Ryzen 1800X that can only do 3.95ghz and 3200 memory with 32gb. I would GLADLY pay another $150 for an Intel 7820X that is going to be a faster 8 core processor (especially for gaming), and not have 3 months of headaches and countless hours of wasted time trying to get memory to work stabily. Of course I will wait till the 7820X comes out and see how it compares to my 1800X, but if it blows it out of the water by more than 20% in gaming, I am surely going to sell Ryzen and buy intel. $150 is nothing when a high end system like mine costs $2000


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Arrogance=having a brain lol?
> 
> There are two platforms people should be considering right now, ryzen and intels mainstream product line (mind you, only a few of these parts make sense within that line). Intel HEDT prices itself out of relevance, literally no one should be considering intel HEDT with ryzen existing.


Never thought I would agree with you on anything....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxef*
> 
> Could anyone confirm that enabling virtualization (SVM) in bios causes Ryzen 7 1800X (in my case) to not boost/XFR?
> I'm running R7 1800X on C6H with default settings and it boosts pretty hapilly (for example Cinebench ST below), but as soon as i enable SVM in bios (which is necessary to run 64bit virtual machines under VMware or to use Hyper-V) it almost won't go above 3.6-3.7GHz.
> 
> Anyone happen to know, if this is expected?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing which makes me bit nervous is Vcore which tends to peak (very short spikes) up to 1.51V. This seems quite high as 1.45V seems to be on extreme side for overclocking.


I have had SVM: [On] for a very long time until recently. As I plan to run VM I was testing OC setups with it [On].

I have a C6H. I have a R7 1700. I can confirm when CPU is stock and SVM: [On] CPU will go to XFR of 3.75GHz. From reading your post I think your test did not entail running a VM but CB15 ST? if so yes I get XFR clocks.

The short spikes of 1.51V are normal behavior in default mode when PB/XFR occur. My R7 1700 just does a lower value of voltage but the peak is higher.


----------



## Deluxef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have had SVM: [On] for a very long time until recently. As I plan to run VM I was testing OC setups with it [On].
> 
> I have a C6H. I have a R7 1700. I can confirm when CPU is stock and SVM: [On] CPU will go to XFR of 3.75GHz. From reading your post I think your test did not entail running a VM but CB15 ST? if so yes I get XFR clocks.
> 
> The short spikes of 1.51V are normal behavior in default mode when PB/XFR occur. My R7 1700 just does a lower value of voltage but the peak is higher.


Yes, in both tests nothing except CB15 ST was running on the machine (virtualization was not used, just enabled in bios). I would naturally expect "SVM: on/off" to have no effect on boost clocks (contrary to my test results).

So to sum it up... you are getting full boost+XFR on your R7 1700 whereas I with R7 1800X seem to be getting only up to "all core boost", which should be 3.7 GHz...


----------



## colorfuel

@Deluxef In Cinebench, Boost and XFR only seem to work on Windows balanced energy plan. On Ryzen balanced or high performance plans, you'll only get max allcore clock, since core parking is disabled in these plans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> m just saying. ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see how AMD patch improved ROTR framerates?


Yeah i know.

I saw mixed results in ROTR actually. Adored TV has a nice video about it on YouTube.

I actually play that game today and the performance is rather poor in the soviet installation on my FX. Haven't installed the patch though so maybe its doing something for FX too?

Anywho, i need more performance but haven't got the money yet and i think its best to wait until RYZEN is fully matured or maybe wait for new CPU's.


----------



## Deluxef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @Deluxef In Cinebench, Boost and XFR only seem to work on Windows balanced energy plan. On Ryzen balanced or high performance plans, you'll only get max allcore clock, since core parking is disabled in these plans.


I just repeated the test both SVM ON/OFF... in both cases most of cores hover around 2.1-2.2GHz and "Task Manager" says "CPU[4-15] - Parked", CPU[0-1] (core 0 and its SMT thread i suppose) were pinned at 4.1GHz (with SVM: [OFF]) or 3.7GHz (SVM: ON). CPU[2-3] (core 1) was jumping between "Parked" and 4.1GHz or 3.7GHz -- depending on SVM OFF/ON.
I had Cinebench pinned to CPU[0-1] using "Set Affinity" so it won't jump around CPUs and i had "Balanced plan" set in Windows.

Anyways, thanks for hits... there may be many reasons for this... maybe I could try to disable all cores in bios except 0 and 1 and see what it does...

EDIT: Tried with 2 cores (2 + 0) and they indeed did run at 4.1GHz even with SVM: [ON]


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxef*
> 
> I just repeated the test both SVM ON/OFF... in both cases most of cores hover around 2.1-2.2GHz and "Task Manager" says "CPU[4-15] - Parked", CPU[0-1] (core 0 and its SMT thread i suppose) were pinned at 4.1GHz (with SVM: [OFF]) or 3.7GHz (SVM: ON). CPU[2-3] (core 1) was jumping between "Parked" and 4.1GHz or 3.7GHz -- depending on SVM OFF/ON.
> I had Cinebench pinned to CPU[0-1] using "Set Affinity" so it won't jump around CPUs and i had "Balanced plan" set in Windows.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for hits... there may be many reasons for this... maybe I could try to disable all cores in bios except 0 and 1 and see what it does...


downcore is buggy for some boards.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxef*
> 
> Yes, in both tests nothing except CB15 ST was running on the machine (virtualization was not used, just enabled in bios). I would naturally expect "SVM: on/off" to have no effect on boost clocks (contrary to my test results).
> 
> So to sum it up... you are getting full boost+XFR on your R7 1700 whereas I with R7 1800X seem to be getting only up to "all core boost", which should be 3.7 GHz...


Yep I get 3.75GHz floating around on 4 cores as used W10C with Balanced but CP 50%. I set affinity as core 0, then ran multi, then single.



stocksvmoffcb15.zip 38k .zip file




stocksvmoncb15.zip 32k .zip file


The zips contain the respective runs HWiNFO CSV log file.


Spoiler: R7 Clock Frequencies



For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:

3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF)
4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700X SKU the clock configuration is following:

3.4GHz all core frequency (MACF)
3.8GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.5GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
3.9GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:

3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF)
3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


----------



## Keith Myers

Please correct me if wrong. Is the purpose of this forum simply the pursuit of ever higher overclocks for the sole purpose of beating the previous best, irrespective of manufacturer platform? Or is it for the general pursuit of getting higher performance out of systems simply by applying well known methods of achieving higher "free" performance of your system?

I have joined the forum for the latter reason. I am not a gamer. I am interested in maximum performance in relation to achieving maximum system output in distributed computing for scientific research. In that respect, my 1700X has been a complete and unqualified success over my two FX based systems.

The "bang for the dollar" analogy is what I am comfortable with. Yes, the new Intel offerings might have an unqualified performance benefit .... but at what cost?? The new products don't meet my "bang for the dollar" specification. The new Ryzen SKU's do. And I am hoping the new "Threadripper" SKU's also offer a compelling reason to choose AMD over Intel.

My $0.02.


----------



## SuperZan

Skylake-X will be a sad value proposition against Threadripper. That's a given. It'll still offer the best maximum theoretical performance, if you buy the most expensive SKU's, where value is not even a consideration.

Of course, this all started with Mus making a tongue-in-cheek comment to Hurricane based on their past history which another poster took completely literally.


----------



## Keith Myers

I realize the pissing contest between those two posters. Aggravating to have to click through to get some real information. I have already just dropped the ROG thread. Hasn't been anything there of substance for weeks. I have no interest in a specific motherboard different from my ASUS Prime X370 Pro and more interest in the posts about all the various AMD CPU SKU's this thread seems to stick to mostly. My Prime was a " value" acquisition compared to the CH6.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. yeah!

BTW,


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I realize the pissing contest between those two posters. Aggravating to have to click through to get some real information. I have already just dropped the ROG thread. Hasn't been anything there of substance for weeks. I have no interest in a specific motherboard different from my ASUS Prime X370 Pro and more interest in the posts about all the various AMD CPU SKU's this thread seems to stick to mostly. My Prime was a " value" acquisition compared to the CH6.


more ram, more pcie lanes all through the product stack. good stuff


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Please correct me if wrong. *Is the purpose of this forum simply the pursuit of ever higher overclocks for the sole purpose of beating the previous best, irrespective of manufacturer platform? Or is it for the general pursuit of getting higher performance out of systems simply by applying well known methods of achieving higher "free" performance of your system?*
> 
> I have joined the forum for the latter reason. I am not a gamer. I am interested in maximum performance in relation to achieving maximum system output in distributed computing for scientific research. In that respect, my 1700X has been a complete and unqualified success over my two FX based systems.
> 
> The "bang for the dollar" analogy is what I am comfortable with. Yes, the new Intel offerings might have an unqualified performance benefit .... but at what cost?? The new products don't meet my "bang for the dollar" specification. The new Ryzen SKU's do. And I am hoping the new "Threadripper" SKU's also offer a compelling reason to choose AMD over Intel.
> 
> My $0.02.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I realize the pissing contest between those two posters. Aggravating to have to click through to get some real information. I have already just dropped the ROG thread. Hasn't been anything there of substance for weeks. I have no interest in a specific motherboard different from my ASUS Prime X370 Pro and more interest in the posts about all the various AMD CPU SKU's this thread seems to stick to mostly. *My Prime was a " value" acquisition compared to the CH6*.


1. The forum stands for all things relevant.
Of course, somewhere along those lines comes trolling. I am not saying he did troll. But disagreeing to a comment that was not intended for him makes it close.

2. Yes, your Prime stands as a value proposition against the CH6.
But overall, you get less features -- if anything was skipped to give the CH6 the edge over your Prime.

The common gist here is that, people get that you don't wanna spend too much on your rig. So give your respect to the guys who will.
Some guys live on the bleeding edge. They may need to, or want to.

Now, from where that "pissing contest" started, obviously, there are rhetorical agenda there that the other guy shouldn't have joined into. Unless he has some *personal* agenda on his own. Which, obviously, is imminent.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2. *Yes, your Prime stands as a value proposition against the CH6.
> But overall, you get less features -- if anything was skipped to give the CH6 the edge over your Prime.*
> 
> The common gist here is that, people get that you don't wanna spend too much on your rig. So give your respect to the guys who will.
> Some guys live on the bleeding edge. They may need to, or want to.
> 
> Now, from where that "pissing contest" started, obviously, there are rhetorical agenda there that the other guy shouldn't have joined into. Unless he has some *personal* agenda on his own. Which, obviously, is imminent.


Yes, I acknowledge that the forum accepts all viewpoints. I can understand and appreciate some of the "bling" systems that are assembled. For each unto each own. There are some VERY aesthetically pleasing systems that have been published. I can understand the desire for builders to show off their builds much like custom car aficionados. But I come from a "form follows function" viewpoint and just want my systems to do what I ask of them. Not at all interested in RGB lighting for example. My BIOS has that feature turned off .

I AM sometimes envious of NOT having the blclk generator of the CH6 that makes tuning both CPU and RAM SO much easier. And I am most envious of the CH6 getting preferred status from the manufacturer as "halo" product offering from ASUS. My Prime definitely qualifies as "red-headed stepchild status" If only our product line got so much attention from the manufacturer. But I paid $100 less for the board and can accept the consequences of my decision. All in all, I am happy so far with my decision as I have been able to overclock all cores to 3.9 Ghz and have my 16 GB of memory running at 3200 Mhz. I am looking forward to the expected AGESA 1.0.0.6 updates later this month.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, I acknowledge that the forum accepts all viewpoints. I can understand and appreciate some of the "bling" systems that are assembled. For each unto each own. There are some VERY aesthetically pleasing systems that have been published. I can understand the desire for builders to show off their builds much like custom car aficionados. But I come from a "form follows function" viewpoint and just want my systems to do what I ask of them. Not at all interested in RGB lighting for example. My BIOS has that feature turned off .
> 
> I AM sometimes envious of NOT having the blclk generator of the CH6 that makes tuning both CPU and RAM SO much easier. And I am most envious of the CH6 getting preferred status from the manufacturer as "halo" product offering from ASUS. My Prime definitely qualifies as "red-headed stepchild status" *If only our product line got so much attention from the manufacturer.* But I paid $100 less for the board and can accept the consequences of my decision. All in all, I am happy so far with my decision as I have been able to overclock all cores to 3.9 Ghz and have my 16 GB of memory running at 3200 Mhz. I am looking forward to the expected AGESA 1.0.0.6 updates later this month.


Yeah. that's the main issue actually -- but you end up being given the "final product" in terms of BIOS development. Less BETAs.

There are more things involved in getting the top-end SKU than what appeals to the eyes. For mobos, things like VRMs, features that are only available for them, etc do separate them from the rest of the pack. They may produce the same results for common users, but for those pushing things beyond the limit may need them. For the most part, some guys simply pick them coz, well, they are the top end. Sometimes, it can give one the confidence.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. that's the main issue actually -- but you end up being given the "final product" in terms of BIOS development. Less BETAs.
> 
> There are more things involved in getting the top-end SKU than what appeals to the eyes. For mobos, things like VRMs, features that are only available for them, etc do separate them from the rest of the pack. They may produce the same results for common users, but for those pushing things beyond the limit may need them. For the most part, some guys simply pick them coz, well, they are the top end. Sometimes, it can give one the confidence.


And that is the gist of what I have gotten from reading the ROG Hero thread for the past 3 months. A hell of a lot LESS things to play with on the Prime and have go wrong on you.

I most certainly had the finances available to purchase the 1800X and Hero from the get go. But call it my stingy "Scottish" viewpoint that the middle of the pack in offerings was the sweet spot I was most comfortable in occupying. I got more than enough engineering over-design in the VRMs for the Prime even though I knew I was going to push the platform to its limits. That last 2% from the Hero just wasn't enough to make me fork over the bucks for the top of the line premium products. After the benchmarks came in, I see that the 1700 probably was the more judicious choice for my considerations. But hindsight is 20-20. And for a completely new platform and CPU architecture, I still think I made a good decision.


----------



## Keith Myers

I watched that YT video before your post. Interesting that der8auer is going to make and sell an official de-lidding rig for Intel CPU's. Was also an interesting comment on why he thinks that Intel has stuck to TIM instead of soldering the die.


----------



## mus1mus

Intel is not content on staying with the performance crown. They want to take AMD's title of having HOT PROCESSORS too.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What dont you like about the killer? Ram support seems iffy atm but other than that i really like the board.


To be honest... Ram. And I feel like I should have splurged on 1800X and CH6/Taichi. I mean B-Die ram probably won't help with this board for a while considering the AGESA update yet. I have Hynix M-Die IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not that the performance is not good but just... I like to OC lol.
> 
> I'm a complicated guy i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Think i will wait just a few more months until they sort most things out so when i buy RYZEN i get the best performance.


Yeah, I wanted a new toy, why I sold my 6700K setup. At times I wish I would have kept it. But I like the smoothness of the Ryzen, but in LOL the random frame drops from the IPC being weaker is a little disappointing; Old game though so I deal haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ryzen 8C is no longer the CPU for you to buy by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you settle for a 1700. i9-7820X will be up for $600.
> 
> You're better off Intel if you are too worried of the platform woes.


Honestly if it preforms significantly better I will go back to Intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is going for the 1700 "settling", its the chip to buy...


Building up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1700 is literally half the price of intels similar offering, you would have to be on drugs to go with x299.


Debatable... everyone has different ways they want to spend their money. Prefomance is king to some people and especially to folks on an enthusiast forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I don't understand how anyone buys a product without value for money being the #1 priority. If i was a millionaire i would buy the exact same parts i am buying now.
> 
> Intel HEDT is going to have a ~500mhz advantage over ryzen (this assumes a all core boost of 4.5ghz on these parts, which is probably about right) and whatever small amount of IPC they have squeaked out of these, for DOUBLE the price. Sure there are also PCI-E lanes for the three people left of the planet still running Tri SLI but come on lol.
> 
> Dont support their pricing structure, we tell them how much this stuff should cost.
> 
> Edit: That is even before you take into consideration x299 mobo costs, which are staggering.


Again, the whole some people don't really give a damn about how much more if costs if it preforms better. I mean depending on my desire to buy new stuff when it comes out... I
_MIGHT_ have to treat myself!


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I finally get my AM4 ek backplate today. I can finally stop issuing the board backplate and misc. screws!


HAHA NZXT just emailed me for my Kraken X61 bracket well i ordered one from Corsair for just 4.99$ over a month ago, Just so others know Corsair AM4 brackets work on NZXT water coolers for AM4.

Either way nice man you will enjoy your low CPU temps. With my setup i'm more limited with my board and voltage then temps.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Intel is not content on staying with the performance crown. They want to take AMD's title of having HOT PROCESSORS too.


HAHA i laughed so bad at this coming from Haswell ryzen is running at such low temps with modest voltage(1.3V or lower).

Also i agree with your older posts completely about 2066(haha edit) vs AM4. One thing to keep in mind is AMD is supporting AM4 socket until 2020 we should even see Ryzen 3 on the same boards today.

Personally speaking i'd take a 6 core skylake over a 8 core Ryzen if boards cost about the same.

Skylake will probably get 15% higher overclocks and with my own testing showing 10-15% higher IPC. That makes having 33% more cores kind of irreverent in my eyes.

Ryzen is no bulldozer but i personally think its around Haswell IPC if not a little less on average but clearly better then sandy-ivy.

At the end of the day its all a hobby and i personally love supporting AMD and i'm so happy to see them come back i mean we are discussing if Amd can price a CPU at 1000$ again and its not a server part that's great news.


----------



## LuciferX

CoreWars

https://www.techpowerup.com/233945/amd-readies-nine-ryzen-threadripper-models


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> HAHA i laughed so bad at this coming from Haswell ryzen is running at such low temps with modest voltage(1.3V or lower).
> 
> Also i agree with your older posts completely about 2066(haha edit) vs AM4. One thing to keep in mind is AMD is supporting AM4 socket until 2020 we should even see Ryzen 3 on the same boards today.
> 
> Personally speaking i'd take a 6 core skylake over a 8 core Ryzen if boards cost about the same.
> 
> Skylake will probably get 15% higher overclocks and with my own testing showing 10-15% higher IPC. That makes having 33% more cores kind of irreverent in my eyes.
> 
> Ryzen is no bulldozer but i personally think its around Haswell IPC if not a little less on average but clearly better then sandy-ivy.
> 
> At the end of the day its all a hobby and i personally love supporting AMD and i'm so happy to see them come back i mean we are discussing if Amd can price a CPU at 1000$ again and its not a server part that's great news.


Its a bit better than Haswell in some areas. Im getting similar bench numbers to a ~4.4ghz 4c/8t Haswell with a 3.8ghz 4c/8t Ryzen.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its a bit better than Haswell in some areas. Im getting similar bench numbers to a ~4.4ghz 4c/8t Haswell with a 3.8ghz 4c/8t Ryzen.


128 bit fp and vector based, at a guess, where ryzen outperforms any intel processor


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 128 bit fp and vector based, at a guess, where ryzen outperforms any intel processor


Even in the fabled CineBench?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Even in the fabled CineBench?


shrug, the more the code is confined to 128bit fp and vector ops the more ryzen performs. 4 ops/cycle vs 2ops/cycle this is why cpu-z changed it's benchmarks


----------



## Kriant

Still struggling to push the 4ghz vale. Code 8-ing at various times hours into prime95 or realbench.

Le Sigh


----------



## Mech0z

Any news on new revisions of the Ryzen cpus? Would guess that after the first big batch which was made a long time ago that they would improve something. But cant remember how fast new revisions / steppings normally arive


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> Any news on new revisions of the Ryzen cpus? Would guess that after the first big batch which was made a long time ago that they would improve something. But cant remember how fast new revisions / steppings normally arive


Early next year, probably. They would still be using the 14nm die process.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> Any news on new revisions of the Ryzen cpus? Would guess that after the first big batch which was made a long time ago that they would improve something. But cant remember how fast new revisions / steppings normally arive


It certainly would be awesome if they could squeeze another 500 MHz out of it with a few tweaks to the die.








That would give Intel something to sweat about


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It certainly would be awesome if they could squeeze another 500 MHz out of it with a few tweaks to the die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give Intel something to sweat about


Not going to happen until they move to the new 7nm process. Zen is designed from the ground up to be as power efficient as possible. All Zen cpu's are really a 3-3.3 processor designed to run below 1v. My 1809x runs 3.8 at 1.1v.


----------



## Mech0z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Early next year, probably. They would still be using the 14nm die process.


Thats the refined process, I am not sure thats the same as a new stepping / revision?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> Thats the refined process, I am not sure thats the same as a new stepping / revision?


I think they will be more than just minor revisions.

14nm Zen+ (2018)

7nm Zen 2 (2019)

7nm Zen 3 (2020)

4nm "Gate All Around FET" (GAAFET)? Zen family successor? (2021) AM5? DDR5?


----------



## Mech0z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I think they will be more than just minor revisions.
> 14nm Zen+ (2018)
> 7nm Zen 2 (2019)
> 7nm Zen 3 (2020)
> 4nm "Gate All Around FET" (GAAFET)? Zen family successor? (2021) AM5? DDR5?


And thats why I think minor changes will come before 2018, not with a new name, just a better revision

https://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/29


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mech0z*
> 
> And thats why I think minor changes will come before 2018, not with a new name, just a better revision
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/29


I very much doubt it.

New steppings are *very* expensive.


----------



## yuannan

Got my parts together a few days ago. Been messing with it.

Specs:
1700, 3.9ghz 1.373V
Dark rock pro 3
Corsair 2x8GB 3200mhz (v5.39 sk hynix) 1.373v
Asus C VI beta 9945 bios

Been, able to hit 3.9Ghz on the CPU with the 1201 bios as well as the beta bios. Doesn't seem to be more stable cpu wise for me. Ram used to be 3102 mhz, 106 base and then 2933 set. With beta bios I can hit 3200mhz with base of 120. Can't reach any higher. Even 3250 will refuse boot and require a cmos clear or safe boot button on motherboard. No vga output during the refused freeze and no way to exit other than the 2, resets do nothing.

Any tips on how to hit higher speeds? I know I'm on sk hynix but I've managed to hit the rated speeds and timings with a bit of tweaking, I want to go 3666+. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It certainly would be awesome if they could squeeze another 500 MHz out of it with a few tweaks to the die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give Intel something to sweat about
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen until they move to the new 7nm process. Zen is designed from the ground up to be as power efficient as possible. All Zen cpu's are really a 3-3.3 processor designed to run below 1v. My 1809x runs 3.8 at 1.1v.
Click to expand...

I don't think I'd bet against it. My experience with phenom II C2 965 1.52 volts = 4ghz 2 years later C3 965 1.38 volts 4.4 ghz. Given how rushed ryzen seemed to be, there might be some low hanging fruit that revisions can take advantage of. The biggest problem AMD would have with it would be possibly out performing some of their more expensive sku's.... that would be too bad







.

Personally , I get the feeling that AMD had to sandbag a bit as far as Ram performance goes in order to get stability . Optimized revision might amount to a dam bursting in that area.


----------



## Gadfly

New bios, new overclock, new timespy score:

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1846623


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> New bios, new overclock, new timespy score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1846623


That all you got?????









lol j/k awesome score .


----------



## BWG

If you own an Asus Prime X370 Pro... I highly reccomend beta bios 801 with Agesa 1006. My Sk Hynix easily clocked to 3200 with higher oc potential.

LLC is much improved.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a bunch of Ryzen CPUs for testing. Always willing to help and contribute any information which might be required. *I heard something about the CPUs being manufactured in China resulting in higher OCs than those from Malaysia.*


That would be swell! I have an 1800x made in China. Although tbh, I kinda chuckled and dismissed that. Now, I am wondering...









~Ceadder


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> Not going to happen until they move to the new 7nm process. Zen is designed from the ground up to be as power efficient as possible. All Zen cpu's are really a 3-3.3 processor designed to run below 1v. My 1809x runs 3.8 at 1.1v.


It is not the design but rather the process characteristics that put the hard ceiling at 4.2GHz and hold most chips between 3.9-4.1GHz. AMD will have a refined version next year, if they offer both some ipc uplift and 10% increased clocks I will probably upgrade. Threadripper seems very tempting but my 1800X eats OBS streaming BF1 for breakfast, better than any CPU I've ever used, so I think I'll stay AM4.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It is not the design but rather the process characteristics that put the hard ceiling at 4.2GHz and hold most chips between 3.9-4.1GHz. AMD will have a refined version next year, if they offer both some ipc uplift and 10% increased clocks I will probably upgrade. Threadripper seems very tempting but my 1800X eats OBS streaming BF1 for breakfast, better than any CPU I've ever used, so I think I'll stay AM4.


I am on that fence as well. TR looks VERY tempting, but then I remember Zen2/Zen+ next year and think I should just wait.


----------



## mus1mus

TR will should be moar future proof.


----------



## IRobot23

How much will gaming m7 cost? Anyone knows?


----------



## Ceadderman

Likely mid $100 range, it's not the top end board which would be mid $200 range. Comparatively, Crosshair VI Hero is upper $200.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You are crazy. I paid $499 for a Ryzen 1800X that can only do 3.95ghz and 3200 memory with 32gb. I would GLADLY pay another $150 for an Intel 7820X that is going to be a faster 8 core processor (especially for gaming), and not have 3 months of headaches and countless hours of wasted time trying to get memory to work stabily. Of course I will wait till the 7820X comes out and see how it compares to my 1800X, but if it blows it out of the water by more than 20% in gaming, I am surely going to sell Ryzen and buy intel. $150 is nothing when a high end system like mine costs $2000


Depending on what stats you look at ryzen, has superior IPC to even Kaby lake these days depending on what stats you look at. 3.95ghz seems low for an 1800x but that also depends on your board. For some reason it's not just the chips but some of the mobos and bios version that don't allow as nice overclocking. I did some math the other day, supposedly we are getting 4ghz Dram sometime along with the compatibility for it honestly I think from some rough numbers (more testing required obviously) it's about a 500mhz offset in ryzens favor with better ram from 21xx to 40xx and even if it's just 3200, that's still 250mhz. Take for example my chip, the 1600x which I need to do more tests on. I've had it as high at 4.025 on a ASrock b350 fatality board at 1.39 / 1.393 without any issues other than heat and then only in specific programs. + 425mhz from OC, another 250 from 4.275ghz which is more or less not a significant difference from this SKYLAKE EXTREME EDITION.

The argument for Ryzen being worse in gaming has always been a myth, and it had far more to do with compatibility and people coding games for intel far more than Ryzen being inferior. This is from april 28th.






That's Kaby lake and this extreme edition is skylake. That refresh is worth what 5% more IPC? So honestly you might even end up finding out Ryzen 5 > intel extreme edition for the six core at least but it would be the same for gaming. The reason people recommend the 7700k for gaming has to do with overclocking and slightly higher framerates for a higher price. Skylake X doesn't do things in the same way. Also games don't use 6 or 8 cores that's why this intel extreme edition is in general just kinda insane. the reason I9's exist is because of damage control. Consider also intel isn't soldering these chips which is the same problem kaby lake had. You are not recommended to overclock because of heat.

Also... 20% better framerates in gaming from a CPU is not something that will happen with skylake X. Games rely a lot more on GPU's than CPU's and with the IPC being so similar and clock speeds not even being that different, how would you get that figure? I think mostly what happens here is that people think this intel extreme edition will blow ryzen out of the water for gaming, the truth is is that it really can't it is a negligible amount for a component of your PC that doesn't really factor into games that often unless there are significant clock speed or IPC differences.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Depending on what stats you look at ryzen, has superior IPC to even Kaby lake these days depending on what stats you look at. 3.95ghz seems low for an 1800x but that also depends on your board. For some reason it's not just the chips but some of the mobos and bios version that don't allow as nice overclocking. I did some math the other day, supposedly we are getting 4ghz Dram sometime along with the compatibility for it honestly I think from some rough numbers (more testing required obviously) it's about a 500mhz offset in ryzens favor with better ram from 21xx to 40xx and even if it's just 3200, that's still 250mhz. Take for example my chip, the 1600x which I need to do more tests on. I've had it as high at 4.025 on a ASrock b350 fatality board at 1.39 / 1.393 without any issues other than heat and then only in specific programs. + 425mhz from OC, another 250 from 4.275ghz which is more or less not a significant difference from this SKYLAKE EXTREME EDITION.
> 
> The argument for Ryzen being worse in gaming has always been a myth, and it had far more to do with compatibility and people coding games for intel far more than Ryzen being inferior. This is from april 28th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Kaby lake and this extreme edition is skylake. That refresh is worth what 5% more IPC? So honestly you might even end up finding out Ryzen 5 > intel extreme edition for the six core at least but it would be the same for gaming. The reason people recommend the 7700k for gaming has to do with overclocking and slightly higher framerates for a higher price. Skylake X doesn't do things in the same way. Also games don't use 6 or 8 cores that's why this intel extreme edition is in general just kinda insane. the reason I9's exist is because of damage control. Consider also intel isn't soldering these chips which is the same problem kaby lake had. You are not recommended to overclock because of heat.
> 
> Also... 20% better framerates in gaming from a CPU is not something that will happen with skylake X. Games rely a lot more on GPU's than CPU's and with the IPC being so similar and clock speeds not even being that different, how would you get that figure? I think mostly what happens here is that people think this intel extreme edition will blow ryzen out of the water for gaming, the truth is is that it really can't it is a negligible amount for a component of your PC that doesn't really factor into games that often unless there are significant clock speed or IPC differences.


+1
AM4 for gaming - cheap and also cheap upgrade (Ryzen 2, Ryzen 3)
Maybe ryzen 2 will IPC by 15%, memory latency and slightly higher clock.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> You are crazy. I paid $499 for a Ryzen 1800X that can only do 3.95ghz and 3200 memory with 32gb. I would GLADLY pay another $150 for an Intel 7820X that is going to be a faster 8 core processor (especially for gaming), and not have 3 months of headaches and countless hours of wasted time trying to get memory to work stabily. Of course I will wait till the 7820X comes out and see how it compares to my 1800X, but if it blows it out of the water by more than 20% in gaming, I am surely going to sell Ryzen and buy intel. $150 is nothing when a high end system like mine costs $2000


Or you could have just gotten an R7 1700 for half the price of the 7820X, gotten the same clocks and same RAM speeds as what you got with an 1800x, and called it a day.

I bought an 1800x too, but I didn't have any illusions of massive overclocks in my mind when I did. Not surprised at all that clockspeeds worked out the way they did. I just wanted an excuse to give AMD more of my money for finally bringing out a competent product.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Or you could have just gotten an R7 1700 for half the price of the 7820X, gotten the same clocks and same RAM speeds as what you got with an 1800x, and called it a day.
> 
> I bought an 1800x too, but I didn't have any illusions of massive overclocks in my mind when I did. Not surprised at all that clockspeeds worked out the way they did. I just wanted an excuse to give AMD more of my money for finally bringing out a competent product.


this is a common statement on here, but the reality is that if you buy a 1700, the chances or reaching the same clock speeds that you will reach with an 1800x or even the same memory speeds are not great.


----------



## m00ter

So I decided to take the plunge and update to 9945 from 1201. Oh my.

Am now totally IBT/CB15/Prime stable at 3,950 (1.38v) + 3466 14-14-14-34 (1.43v)!

Love it. Cinebench @ 1756... now to see if I can push cpu to the magic four oh.

But first, some Crysis 3!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> this is a common statement on here, but the reality is that if you buy a 1700, the chances or reaching the same clock speeds that you will reach with an 1800x or even the same memory speeds are not great.


IMC isn't binned for. Nothing we've seen indicates 1800x will achieve higher memory speeds.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> IMC isn't binned for. Nothing we've seen indicates 1800x will achieve higher memory speeds.


We don't quite know yet, with all that RAM mayhem we haven't had the opportunity to find IMC limits on Ryzen. But my feeling agrees with your statement, I don't think IMC will be much different between bins.


----------



## chew*

Unless they reserve the "pro" sku as imc binned sku has nothing to do with imc ability. I have every sku...

My 1700 imc beats both my 1700x and 1800x. My 1400 stomps my 1500x imc iirc. Can not remember on my 1600/1600x think they are matched.

Luck is factor just like over clockability. My 1800x does 4025,1700x 3800,1700 3900, my bottom barrel 1400 does 4050...pretty much it boils down to 3800-4100...that is the variance..and 4100 chips are probably pushed hard throttle costing performance.


----------



## faction87

Hey guys im about to get new system for 4k editing, any suggestions on this build?

Mobo, ram ? ram ryzen compatible? thanks for any help

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved/


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> 
> Hey guys im about to get new system for 4k editing, any suggestions on this build?
> 
> Mobo, ram ? ram ryzen compatible? thanks for any help
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved/


Video card? Also the heat-sink is not needed unless you want to OC past 3.7Ghz also the wraith cooler is REALLY quiet. But if you want to have lower temps and what not i guess that's a nice heat-sink. I'm a Corsair, EVGA guy i personally would save a bit and get one of those and maybe you should try and get my favorite AM4 board the Asrock Taichi and get better VRM.

ALSO big thing i see you are getting 4 ram sticks even with the latest BIOS i'm not 100% sure they will run at that speed.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys im about to get new system for 4k editing, any suggestions on this build?
> 
> Mobo, ram ? ram ryzen compatible? thanks for any help
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved/


mobo's solid, best vrm at the price

I believe there are better coolers but the cryorig is decent.

4 sticks of that ram would be iffy on any official bios at present but beta version for that board is workin miracles already.
At that price I'd probably go for 2x 16 gig dimm's instead. Ripjaw's V ddr4-3200 you'd actually save 5 bucks.


----------



## faction87

thanks for that info , ill be using my gtx 980ti,and my 32' 4k monitor

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved/pcRWZL

there we go, so i guess the 1700 is fine? I dont get difference between the two besides clocks and tdp, are they both able to overclock?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> thanks for that info , ill be using my gtx 980ti,and my 32' 4k monitor
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved/pcRWZL
> 
> there we go, so i guess the 1700 is fine? I dont get difference between the two besides clocks and tdp, are they both able to overclock?


Between 1800x and 1700? Yes, clocks and TDP. Both overclock to about the same with the 1800x achieving 4.0GHz on average and the 1700 only 3.8-3.9GHz. As far as I can tell though ALL 1700s can reach 3.8 but only less than 50% can get higher (while being stable and not exceeding 1.4-1.45V). F.e. my 1700 needs so much more voltage for anything above 3.8 that it is not worth it, but 3.8 is absolutely fine for me, even with all the single thread/CPU bound games I play.

So yes, 1700 is the smart (price/performance) choice if you plan to OC.


----------



## Scotty99

Second that^. 3.8ghz easily done on stock cooler, plus its the best looking air cooler on the market included free


----------



## VeritronX

And if you really want 4ghz you can get binned 1700's from silicon lottery for $380. I'm pretty happy with mine =)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> thanks for that info , ill be using my gtx 980ti,and my 32' 4k monitor
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved/pcRWZL
> 
> there we go, so i guess the 1700 is fine? I dont get difference between the two besides clocks and tdp, are they both able to overclock?


My only suggestion is you may want to go with another cooler besides the C7. The mounting system isn't great; the cooler can still swivel after being tighened (mounted 3 times), and the cross bars that attach to the motherboard are somewhat twisted on both of the C7 coolers I purchased.

I'd look at some other options in single tower coolers from CM, Thermalright, Noctua, and Phanteks. Double check all the height requirements with your case, but I think most vendors have a similar option between $35-49. I know offhand that the Thermalright TS 140 comes with AM4 compatible mounting and honestly does a fantastic job keeping my CPU in the upper 50s to lower 60s at 1.31v; definitely a tall cooler however.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Between 1800x and 1700? Yes, clocks and TDP. Both overclock to about the same with the 1800x achieving 4.0GHz on average and the 1700 only 3.8-3.9GHz. As far as I can tell though ALL 1700s can reach 3.8 but only less than 50% can get higher (while being stable and not exceeding 1.4-1.45V). F.e. my 1700 needs so much more voltage for anything above 3.8 that it is not worth it, but 3.8 is absolutely fine for me, even with all the single thread/CPU bound games I play.
> 
> So yes, 1700 is the smart (price/performance) choice if you plan to OC.


Overclocks the same may be misleading. Of course luck plays it's part but look.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Overclocks the same may be misleading. Of course luck plays it's part but look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice voltage!

Yea, I started the sentence in a way that could be misunderstood if not read further. I should have pointed out that the chances of reaching stable 4GHz on a 1700 are rather slim (as can be seen on siliconlottery.com). I guess I wanted to emphasise that the difference between 4 and 3.8 is not worth $150+ and did so in a wrong and misleading way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Nice voltage!
> 
> Yea, I started the sentence in a way that could be misunderstood if not read further. I should have pointed out that the chances of reaching stable 4GHz on a 1700 are rather slim (as can be seen on siliconlottery.com). I guess I wanted to emphasise that the difference between 4 and 3.8 is not worth $150+ and did so in a wrong and misleading way.


Naah, You were not wrong there. Just saying, maybe SKU binning on these chips can be proven true.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Overclocks the same may be misleading. Of course luck plays it's part but look.






Looks like you won the silicon lottery?

Holy moly what a score man, my best is 8.0







Garbage FX









No seriously, its doing fine but i would like a little more oomph in games and rendering.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> Looks like you won the silicon lottery?
> 
> Holy moly what a score man, my best is 8.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garbage FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, its doing fine but i would like a little more oomph in games and rendering.


Wait till you see it all.







I figure you want more Cine?


----------



## hurricane28

Show me how much your CPU RIZEN above the FX, show me the powa


----------



## Yviena

Is it normal for 3466-3600mhz to not boot/be stable ?

I tried SOC at 1.15/ VTT at 0.7500 and ram at 1.45v, and it still fails to boot sometimes but it's unstable.
Is my CPU IMC just crap?

The ram is rated at 3600 CL16 @1.35v Samsung bdie 2x8 single sided


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Is it normal for 3466-3600mhz to not boot/be stable ?
> 
> I tried SOC at 1.15/ VTT at 0.7500 and ram at 1.45v, and it still fails to boot sometimes but it's unstable.
> Is my CPU I'm just crap?


100% normal you on the latest beta bios?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Show me how much your CPU RIZEN above the FX, show me the powa


Even the R5 1400 can beat a fx 8 core in multi core benchmarks Amd came a long way.


----------



## ericorg87

Quite frustrated so far with my Ryzen 1700 and AB350 G3.
Can't do absolutely no overclock with the stock cooler and bios settings whatsoever.

First of all my config and a some pictures:

Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3
Ryzen 1700
2x4gb Corsair Vengeance 15 17 17 17 36 3000mhz
Stock Cooler
Evga 850W G2
MSI Geforce 970 4G TwinFrozr V

(Hard drives still swaping around)



http://imgur.com/MTQeITL




http://imgur.com/zT7EhZb




http://imgur.com/pKVsZYC



First of all the memories don't run a 2933 mhz no matter what. Currently running them at 2666 15 16 16 36.

Worst thing is that I simply can't get stable overclocking at measly frequencies such as 3.75ghz with neither the bios or the AMD Master software.
Needless to say that is useless to run the processor at less than 3.75ghz as it would negate single core turbo boost and hinder the already bad single thread performance.

The worst thing by far is the bios overclocking settings. Absolutely ridiculous. The whole point of me ditching ASUS (which I never liked as a Brand, only gave me headaches in the past) was to get a better power phase (as well as audio) but when I boot at the BIOS what the hell was that? No load line calibration? No extra voltage settings, only offset? Well, offset is not really bad as it usually allows for C states to tune the voltage down and all, but when adjusting voltages with offset on the bios I can't use AMD master to configure the frequency otherwise the software own voltage control would override the offset. Never mind that, the problem is that using the Bios frequency control at 3.75 ghz, the speed gets locked at that speed! Speedstep stop working and won't clock the CPU down! What utterly ridiculous bull**** is that! Not only that, some sort of bug makes the individual core VDID reads as 1.550 volts in HWINFO whenever I boot up until I actually put the CPU to use and voltages drop down to regular levels. Of course HWINFO could be getting false readings but they seem quite accurate to me when using AMD master indicating some massive vdroop when setting AMD master to 1.275 volts: Voltages actually oscilate get around1.241v, so I can't help but feel extremely worry with those 1.550v popping up every boot.

I've seen people running Ryzen at 3.75ghz at stock voltages around, I couldn't get it that stable even at 1.30 actual volts! There is something REALLY wrong with my mobo/cpu! Nevermind trying any higher, as at 1.31 TEMPs would ramp up so fast above 80c that I wouldn't be crazy to see how long it takes to crash because It might as well burn itself to ashes before that!

I frist tried postponing the purchase of a custom tower cooler for saving money as I heard the stock cooler could run some basic 3.75~3.8ghz overclocks. But at this point I don't even know if with a triple 140mm radiator massive AIO I could overclock my Ryzen 1700 at 3.8ghz at all without using insave voltages. I wanted some mildly overclock for 24/7 usage for the next 4~5 years, thus nothing higher than 1.375 volts but I don't even know If I'd be able to do that even at 3.8ghz

Am I extremely unlucky with the worst possible result of silicon lottery or is there something really wrong with my mobo/cpu?

I've upgraded to Bios F6 and made some overclock attempts with default non XMP profile of the RAM. Absolutely no luck. Temperatures also seem to be ramping up high quite fast. Maybe my CPU cooler has come loose? (don't seen to be the case, tough).

Even if I do work with video, at stock, I've hardly feel this is a proper upgrade at all from my ancient 2500k at 4.2ghz.


----------



## polkfan

Try 1.25V 3.7Ghz not 3.75Ghz and then put SOC voltage to 1.1V DRAM to 1.4V try AMP profile 1 and reboot.

https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/29/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3-review/9

Does allow manual OC on voltage 1.25V really should be stable at 3.7Ghz this might have to do with failed ram settings. Also set CPU fan to 100% during tests its decently quiet even at 100%.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Try 1.25V 3.7Ghz not 3.75Ghz and then put SOC voltage to 1.1V DRAM to 1.4V try AMP profile 1 and reboot.
> 
> https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/29/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3-review/9
> 
> Does allow manual OC on voltage 1.25V really should be stable at 3.7Ghz this might have to do with failed ram settings. Also set CPU fan to 100% during tests its decently quiet even at 100%.


Those BIOS options from Bit-tech are absent from the available bios firmware from the gigabyte website available bios. I tried them all, F5, F6 and F7a, There are only 3 voltage controls in the whole bios: DRAM (manual), VCORE ans SOC by offset only.

I did try all those settings you suggested before, tough. Kept the default safe profiles for ram whie trying different voltages for 3.7ghz. No luck. I also tried increasing the SOC voltage via offset but like I said, by doing that I can't adjust frequency with AMD master or it would override the voltage from BIOS. And the bios frequency setting does not step down to 1.6ghz in idle usage which is unacceptable. It gets frozen at 3.7ghz. I'm really frustrated with my motherboard and this stock cooler so far.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Those BIOS options from Bit-tech are absent from the available bios firmware from the gigabyte website available bios. I tried them all, F5, F6 and F7a, There are only 3 voltage controls in the whole bios: DRAM (manual), VCORE ans SOC by offset only.
> 
> I did try all those settings you suggested before, tough. Kept the default safe profiles for ram whie trying different voltages for 3.7ghz. No luck. I also tried increasing the SOC voltage via offset but like I said, by doing that I can't adjust frequency with AMD master or it would override the voltage from BIOS. And the bios frequency setting does not step down to 1600mhz which is unnacptable. I'm really frustrated with my motherboard and this stock cooler so far.


Did you just try stock everything in the bios and then try ram at default and then try overclocking in ryzen master only?


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Did you just try stock everything in the bios and then try ram at default and then try overclocking in ryzen master only?


Yes. At 1.275~1.30 (already discouting vdroop as I don't have LLC) I couldn't get stable at 3.7ghz. Trying to increase voltage would make temps ramp up to 80c+ which was unnaceptable. I did configure the fan to run at MAX.

I may consider apply new TIM and tighten the fan stronger but I doubt that would make any difference.

At this point I think is unavoidable to need to buy a new cooler.

I wonder if this is enough for 3.8~3.9 under 1.4v:
https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/88785/cooler-thermaltake-riing-silent-12cm-cl-p022-al12re-a

Or if I should get something more bulky like this:
https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/60171/cooler-para-processador-gamer-storm-by-deepcool-lucifer-v2-amd-intel-dpgs-mch6n-lc-v2
(This one needs to import AM4 brackets separetely, tough, which is a PITA)

Not much better options with good price in my country so far with AM4 support. and I really don't want to use an AIO. I want to make a semi-passive build.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 100% normal you on the latest beta bios?


Yes I'm running the latest beta.


----------



## Scotty99

I dont know what to tell you on the overclock, but the stock cooler is good up to 3.8ghz, full load all cores max ive seen is 76c.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Yes. At 1.275~1.30 (already discouting vdroop as I don't have LLC) I couldn't get stable at 3.7ghz. Trying to increase voltage would make temps ramp up to 80c+ which was unnaceptable. I did configure the fan to run at MAX.
> 
> I may consider apply new TIM and tighten the fan stronger but I doubt that would make any difference.
> 
> At this point I think is unavoidable to need to buy a new cooler.
> 
> I wonder if this is enough for 3.8~3.9 under 1.4v:
> https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/88785/cooler-thermaltake-riing-silent-12cm-cl-p022-al12re-a
> 
> Or if I should get something more bulky like this:
> https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/60171/cooler-para-processador-gamer-storm-by-deepcool-lucifer-v2-amd-intel-dpgs-mch6n-lc-v2
> (This one needs to import AM4 brackets separetely, tough, which is a PITA)
> 
> Not much better options with good price in my country so far with AM4 support. and I really don't want to use an AIO. I want to make a semi-passive build.


Really i'd get the first cooler as most Ryzen chips hit a wall very fast on my AIO i actually have my CPU running at 25-30C doing normal tasks and only at 35-40C during gaming.

BUT perhaps you might only get 3.8Ghz at 1.375V(max voltage i'd go for 24/7)

My processor with the default cooler would heat-up quiet a lot past 1.275V so don't worry that much about that but i did sustain a stable OC and i'm actually still using those settings now.

ATM i'd stay as strong as you can to 1.25V over temps using your cooler try 3.5GHz try and see what you can do with that voltage first. Also make sure you are 100% stable at stock settings.

What type of stability tests are you running? Personally i just run cinebench and handbrake and game and if its unstable i try for a little tinny bit more voltage. Ryzen if its not stable pretty much lets you know faster then any other processor i ever owned in my life.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont know what to tell you on the overclock, but the stock cooler is good up to 3.8ghz, full load all cores max ive seen is 76c.


The user lives in a warm climate, the only important temperature rating someone could give about the stock cooler would be its delta temp over ambient. If the delta potential of the stock cooler was 50c for example, in a climate with ~20 ambient peak temps would hit 70c. In a hot climate, 30c+ ambient, that quickly means load temps will shoot into the low mid 80c range. They clearly need a more effective cooler based on their ambient temps.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Yes I'm running the latest beta.


Well like i said its completly normal i mean you can try to set ram to 1.5V(really is safe) and SOC voltage to 1.2V(max i'd go) i really hate to say it but i'd be happy once i can run my memory at 3200 haha kind of jealous if you are already their but i'm not on a beta bios.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The user lives in a warm climate, the only important temperature rating someone could give about the stock cooler would be its delta temp over ambient. If the delta potential of the stock cooler was 50c for example, in a climate with ~20 ambient peak temps would hit 70c. In a hot climate, 30c+ ambient, that quickly means load temps will shoot into the low mid 80c range. They clearly need a more effective cooler based on their ambient temps.


Ah didnt see that part, ya i should say im in a air conditioned room set to 74f.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Even if I do work with video, at stock, I've hardly feel this is a proper upgrade at all from my ancient 2500k at 4.2ghz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Those BIOS options from Bit-tech are absent from the available bios firmware from the gigabyte website available bios. I tried them all, F5, F6 and F7a, There are only 3 voltage controls in the whole bios: DRAM (manual), VCORE ans SOC by offset only.
> 
> I did try all those settings you suggested before, tough. Kept the default safe profiles for ram whie trying different voltages for 3.7ghz. No luck. I also tried increasing the SOC voltage via offset but like I said, by doing that I can't adjust frequency with AMD master or it would override the voltage from BIOS. And the bios frequency setting does not step down to 1.6ghz in idle usage which is unacceptable. It gets frozen at 3.7ghz. I'm really frustrated with my motherboard and this stock cooler so far.


If you actually install the power profile from AMD or do a bit of registry tweaking you can get access to the minimum CPU state in the power profile editor. The clocks will drop to 1.55ghz in your monitoring applications, but power consumption does not change much if at all. There looks to be clock gating going on inside the CPU that just does not get reported, even when overclocked. R5 1400 @ 3800/1.35v idles in the 25c range with a 10 year old 92mm heatsink... something is doing power management even if it doesn't change the reported core speed.

If you want a full power managed OC you are going to need a board that allows p-state overclocking. Taichi, CH6, and a few others offer this capability.

As for the 2500k comment, an R5 1400 @ 3.7ghz is a significant bump over an i5-2500K @ 4.4ghz for me. Not sure how it seems like an R7 1700 is not an upgrade.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Really i'd get the first cooler as most Ryzen chips hit a wall very fast on my AIO i actually have my CPU running at 25-30C doing normal tasks and only at 35-40C during gaming.
> 
> BUT perhaps you might only get 3.8Ghz at 1.375V(max voltage i'd go for 24/7)
> 
> My processor with the default cooler would heat-up quiet a lot past 1.275V so don't worry that much about that but i did sustain a stable OC and i'm actually still using those settings now.
> 
> ATM i'd stay as strong as you can to 1.25V over temps using your cooler try 3.5GHz try and see what you can do with that voltage first. Also make sure you are 100% stable at stock settings.
> 
> What type of stability tests are you running? Personally i just run cinebench and handbrake and game and if its unstable i try for a little tinny bit more voltage. Ryzen if its not stable pretty much lets you know faster then any other processor i ever owned in my life.


Well I just tried and succeeded at 3.6ghz 1.2625 volts for 15 minutes of x264 encoding. I also increased SOC VTT on AMD Master for the first time. Hadn't noticed the last voltage adjustment setting until now.
Temperatures with all the 7 fans forced to 100% on my Case hovered around 77c. (21 ambient)

I them stopped the encode and increased from 1.2625 to 1.285 and 3.6 to 3.7ghz. And in just 20 seconds... Crash!

Yeah folks, it's confirmed, I got a pretty ****ty silicon, but I think 3.8ghz might be possible with a beefier cooler. I guess I'll order that Deepcool after all. Thanks for the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> As for the 2500k comment, an R5 1400 @ 3.7ghz is a significant bump over an i5-2500K @ 4.4ghz for me. Not sure how it seems like an R7 1700 is not an upgrade.


Single thread performance for the 2500k 3.7 is 127 for me on Cine 15. At 4.2 it is 142.

The 1700 only manages 116 at 3.75ghz on my configuration. Quite unappealing.

Tough to be honest, playing Doom 2016 appeared subjectively smoother than my 4 year old Windows 7 installation full of background services running on my ancient 2500k...
I need to test to see if Arma 3, Dolphin and Pcsx2 takes a hit.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Well I just tried and succeeded at 3.6ghz 1.2625 volts for 15 minutes of x264 encoding. I also increased SOC VTT on AMD Master for the first time. Hadn't noticed the last voltage adjustment setting until now.
> Temperatures with all the 7 fans forced to 100% on my Case hovered around 77c. (21 ambient)
> 
> I them stopped the encode and increased from 1.2625 to 1.285 and 3.6 to 3.7ghz. And in just 20 seconds... Crash!
> 
> Yeah folks, it's confirmed, I got a pretty ****ty silicon, but I think 3.8ghz might be possible with a beefier cooler. I guess I'll order that Deepcool after all. Thanks for the help.


Wait, are you trying to push 3.7+ on the stock cooler? If your chip does not like high temps you are not going to get anywhere on the stock HSF.

I can go up to 3.9 on 'good' cooling but struggle to get past 3.7 on the stock HSF. Good cooling is an old 5x heatpipe 120mm tower with a 150cfm fan. The 95w Wraith is better than the 65w one but it likely doesn't hold a candle to a decent 120mm unit.

On the topic of temps, my chip starts to get unstable at ~75c no matter what voltage/speed. It seems that the "poor quality" chips are more temp sensitive, and buying the bottom bin means you are more likely to get a lower quality piece of silicon.


----------



## polkfan

"The 1700 only manages 116 at 3.75ghz on my configuration. Quite unappealing.:

There is something wrong with your setup if that is what you are getting. At 3.7Ghz and 2933mhz memory i get 152 in Cinebench R15.

That is what one should get at like 2.9-3.0Ghz.

Edit single core score
https://postimg.org/image/x1gdx2gnj/

All core score
https://s11.postimg.org/6ta01fq2b/All_core.png


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> The 1700 only manages 116 at 3.75ghz on my configuration. Quite unappealing.
> 
> Tough to be honest, playing Doom 2016 appeared subjectively smoother than my 4 year old Windows 7 installation full of background services running on my ancient 2500k...
> I need to test to see if Arma 3, Dolphin and Pcsx2 takes a hit.


Something is very wrong with your setup, I get 132 stock on the R5 1400 (3.2ghz/2133 memory). At 3.8ghz I get 150-160.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> The 1700 only manages 116 at 3.75ghz on my configuration. Quite unappealing.
> 
> Tough to be honest, playing Doom 2016 appeared subjectively smoother than my 4 year old Windows 7 installation full of background services running on my ancient 2500k...
> I need to test to see if Arma 3, Dolphin and Pcsx2 takes a hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Something is very wrong with your setup, I get 132 stock on the R5 1400 (3.2ghz/2133 memory). At 3.8ghz I get 150-160.
Click to expand...

What is your multi core score with the 1400?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is your multi core score with the 1400?


670 @ stock and 820 @ 3.8ghz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is your multi core score with the 1400?
> 
> 
> 
> 670 @ stock and 820 @ 3.8ghz.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

I'm wondering if his power plan is messing with his single core score.
My scores at my current daliy OC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I'm wondering if his power plan is messing with his single core score.


IDK honestly. I didn't play with the power plan stuff until I was trying to get stock clocks to work properly with CPB enabled. Just running at full clocks 24/7 without any issues. Power consumption without proper idle states is not really bad enough to worry about IMHO, unless you are running very high voltage (over 1.4v) maybe.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i get 155 in cinebench with 3.8ghz and 2400 ram, so something goofy going on with yours. Make sure you are using hp power plan, and exit background programs first.


----------



## rv8000

Who needs bclk when you've got straps!!

DDR4 3466
16-16-16-42-72 1T
vdimm @ 1.4v
vSOC @ 1.075v
CPU default for now



36x is a no go for tonight, corrupted the bios and had to reflash. Probably due to the fact that you can't set CR to 2T and have it stick within windows (defaults to 1T for some reason); I probably need to hunt down some of the secondary and tertiary timings for G.Skills 3600 kits to have a shot at getting the right timings manually.


----------



## bardacuda

Sammy or Hynix?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Sammy or Hynix?


Sammy b-die


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i get 155 in cinebench with 3.8ghz and 2400 ram, so something goofy going on with yours. Make sure you are using hp power plan, and exit background programs first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Something is very wrong with your setup, I get 132 stock on the R5 1400 (3.2ghz/2133 memory). At 3.8ghz I get 150-160.


Well I redid the test with ALL aplications closed down and priority set to above average. Didn't even touch the mouse in the process and got a much better score indeed, 149 for ST.



http://imgur.com/fLB4jsR



Also, I reflashed the F7a bios and managed to finally configure 2993 with factory latency settings so I'm less frustrated now. All I've got to do now is buy a new cooler before attempting 3.8+ overclock.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Sammy or Hynix?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy b-die
Click to expand...

F4-3600C16-8GTZR


EDIT: Also check gupsterg's 'Ryzen Essential Info' thread under "RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing" > "The Stilt's DDR4 Timings"


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> F4-3600C16-8GTZR
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also check gupsterg's 'Ryzen Essential Info' thread under "RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing" > "The Stilt's DDR4 Timings"


+rep for you, although now you're making me be lazy









I'll test this out tomorrow, still apprehensive considering I can't get CR to 2T.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Well I redid the test with ALL aplications closed down and priority set to above average. Didn't even touch the mouse in the process and got a much better score indeed, 149 for ST.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fLB4jsR
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I reflashed the F7a bios and managed to finally configure 2993 with factory latency settings so I'm less frustrated now. All I've got to do now is buy a new cooler before attempting 3.8+ overclock.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


There ya go


----------



## m00ter

Which voltage readings is everyone going by?!

In HWiNFO64 I have 'CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)' and just 'Vcore'.

My system is 100% stable at 3,950 on the chip at 1.362v under load on the SVI2 TFN reading, and 1.395 on the Vcore reading. That's with memory sitting at 3466. IBT / Handbrake conversions, gaming.... all fine.

I want to push it further - and it'll go there - but everyone seems very nervous about running voltage into these chips, so I am too.

My 8350 was at 4.9 for a couple of years under 1.5V but I kept it cool so it wasn't an issue.

So what voltage reading is everyone going by? If I look at the SVI2 reading I'm apparently doing quite well in the lottery; 50mhz off 4.0 at 1.362. Right?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Which voltage readings is everyone going by?!
> 
> In HWiNFO64 I have 'CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)' and just 'Vcore'.
> 
> My system is 100% stable at 3,950 on the chip at 1.362v under load on the SVI2 TFN reading, and 1.395 on the Vcore reading. That's with memory sitting at 3466. IBT / Handbrake conversions, gaming.... all fine.
> 
> I want to push it further - and it'll go there - but everyone seems very nervous about running voltage into these chips, so I am too.
> 
> My 8350 was at 4.9 for a couple of years under 1.5V but I kept it cool so it wasn't an issue.
> 
> So what voltage reading is everyone going by? If I look at the SVI2 reading I'm apparently doing quite well in the lottery; 50mhz off 4.0 at 1.362. Right?


I think people are largely going off of what they set in UEFI unless they are doing p-state/offset overclocks.

Personally I'm getting ~0.04v less at the CPU VS what I set. IE 1.300v in UEFI gets me ~1.265v under load. I dont really think that v-droop is worse than previous platforms TBH, I just think that the SVI2 TFN sensors are on the CPU die itself.


----------



## m00ter

Awesome cheers! I guess I'll just pay attention to what I set in bios then.

I'm going back a few steps now. Ram back to 2133 while I play with voltage / cpu stress only.

She's currently at 3.8ghz with 1.22v... Let's see if I can hit the magic four oh without silly volts / ram getting in the way.


----------



## mus1mus

Always include RAM OC when tuning Ryzen.

System needing more VCore when running higher Memory clocks is not uncommon.


----------



## hurricane28

Still waiting for your max cine score Mus1Mus









Show me the powah


----------



## mus1mus

Not in the mood..









pm

I'm fighting heat atm.


----------



## m00ter

Mine runs 1762 on CB15 @ 3950 / 3466 which I'm pretty happy with but I want MOAR


----------



## mus1mus

Cool it.

Shutdown's seem to be temp limited as well


----------



## ericorg87

Anyone running a Ryzen 7 on a regular 120mm single tower cooler? what kind of temperatures are you getting?

Options in my country for AM4 coolers are limited, I'll wait for a while but for now the only any decent option I have is Thermaltake Ring, either the regular or the pro one which is quite more massive.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool it.
> 
> Shutdown's seem to be temp limited as well


/pat bclk and tctl not getting along?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Anyone running a Ryzen 7 on a regular 120mm single tower cooler? what kind of temperatures are you getting?
> 
> Options in my country for AM4 coolers are limited, I'll wait for a while but for now the only any decent option I have is Thermaltake Ring, either the regular or the pro one which is quite more massive.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26066825


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> /pat bclk and tctl not getting along?


I've tried ice and it helped my clocks. Speaking of clocks, this current chip is superb. But not on air.

Edit: hey, we need your 1700X!


----------



## IRobot23

How much did AMD improve IMC over previous gen (excavator, piledriver,steamroller)?
Anyone tested?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Anyone running a Ryzen 7 on a regular 120mm single tower cooler? what kind of temperatures are you getting?
> 
> Options in my country for AM4 coolers are limited, I'll wait for a while but for now the only any decent option I have is Thermaltake Ring, either the regular or the pro one which is quite more massive.


I was running with a single tower single fan noctua for a month and the temps were 35c 75c even 80c on long stress tests.

Certainly enough for 3.9ghz or 4ghz given you dont stress for too long with all cores at 100% usage. For me it was ok but my extreme water 3 AIO is by far better.


----------



## ericorg87

quote name="bardacuda" url="/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/11910#post_26140430"]
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26066825[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Check out my post here, and the video quoted in the spoiler:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26048158
> 
> Here is the link to the review that goes along with that video:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/amd_ryzen_5_7_cpu_cooler_round_up/1
> 
> EDIT: This post might also be helpful:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26043135
> 
> Basically, with proper mounting / TIM application, a 212 Evo or a Cryorig H7 should be able to get you to within 10°C of what a $150 AIO can get you.


[

That was pretty awesome. But I guess I'll get the bigger Riing Pro mainly because I want to run my system Semi-passive on light loads.

That being said, I can already do that with the stock cooler. it's amazing how well tuned and developed the power usage of the ryzen is. I set the Auto-stop setting and a custom Fan curve on gigabyte's Smart Fan sofwtare to only turn the fans up at 50c. The Cpu actually runs with every single Fan OFF on a closed relatively small Mid Tower Cougar Mx500 case at measly 40~45c as I type this on chrome with 5 tabs open. The thing is dead silent. I've eagered for a totally 100% passive (on idle) build for years now but my older Z68 board for my 2500k didn't allow for any fan to auto-stop and I was too chicken to use a thermostat probe touched directly into the base of the cpu cooler. (I tested, it was doable but chances of failure were too high). So my older build was 90% passive, with the very exception of the CPU cooler. (all the 7 fans of the Case turned of automaticaly thanks to the thermostat I configured, you can see it in this pic hanging over the 2.5 drive bay).
(you can also note a passive thermostat "Normally Open" switch rated at 28-40c taped to the top HD, So it interdependently turn the front fan on to cool the HD down when it is in use.) I also use a 2.5 notebook hd for download drive so the bigger drives can be left off for the whole night when needed, and of course, a SSD for the main drive. the 2.5" 5400rpm notebook drive is on almost the whole time, but it does turns off sometimes but the good thing is that they are almost completely silent even though being mechanical drivers. Far far quieter than the big hds.



http://imgur.com/pKVsZYC



100% Passive builds are idiotic, because require immense heatsinks and doesn't allow for any overclock for obvious reasons. But semi passive is the way to go. Modern notebooks actually are finally using that which is great for reducing the need of fan maintenance and clean up. Energy efficient cpus nowadays don't need cpu spinning at all at low usage. Turning the fans off for 80% of the time accumulates far less dust and severely increase the lifespan of your fans. Not to mention the absolute silence. Although on my older motherboard I could hear a very high pitched whine on the power controls of the CPU, but that can be easily isolated with some foam on the edges of the case inside it. I'm happy to tell my GA AB350 G3 does not have any sort of coil whine.
This is also a reason why I don't like AOI. On idle any air cooler is by far quieter than an AIO, and an AIO's (or closed WC for that matter) don't have almost any thermal mass on their blocks to act as a buffer to build up heat and hold the CPU at moderate loads passively.

Anyway, I think when my next cooler arrives I'll do a video about semi-passive cooling. There seems to be a surprisingly low amount of people talking about this subject.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> this is a common statement on here, but the reality is that if you buy a 1700, the chances or reaching the same clock speeds that you will reach with an 1800x or even the same memory speeds are not great.


A 1700 should typically top out at around 3.9 GHz. The 1800x, 4.0 GHz. Is the extra ~$200 worth 100 MHz? You decide.

My 1800x will do 4075 MHz if I really push it, but I do not consider it worth the trouble. Still working on my RAM with these beta UEFI revisions based on 1.0.0.6 . . . fun times ahead! Got DDR4-3466 14-14-14-28 so far.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I've tried ice and it helped my clocks. Speaking of clocks, this current chip is superb. But not on air.
> 
> Edit: hey, we need your 1700X!


Me? 1700. cursing bios, asus, win10 ALWAYS. corrupted os last week. annoyed, then trashed win 7, more annoyed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Me? 1700. cursing bios, asus, win10 ALWAYS. corrupted os last week. annoyed, then trashed win 7, more annoyed.


Ermmm. Sorry. Got mixed up.

OS corruption sucks.


----------



## atascator

@Chew*:

Hello mate. Ive been following the thread and your Youtube videos cause I want to build a ryzen PC and Im wondering which is better Taichi or Crosshair Hero ignoring the $$$ and features like audio , etc...

I will put a R7 1700 on it and OC to 4GHz if the silicon allows it and Ill be cooling it with a decent AIO liquid cooler like Corsair H110 or similar.

Also Im considering the Galax HOF 4000Mhz RAM, http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-4000-16g-8g-2-c19.html
Anyone have them? Any inputs on that one? Its supposed to be B-die so should work well with Ryzen.

Cheers!


----------



## VeritronX

I'm still on the official F3 bios for my K7, playing with clocks a bit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atascator*
> 
> @Chew*:
> 
> Hello mate. Ive been following the thread and your Youtube videos cause I want to build a ryzen PC and Im wondering which is better Taichi or Crosshair Hero ignoring the $$$ and features like audio , etc...
> 
> I will put a R7 1700 on it and OC to 4GHz if the silicon allows it and Ill be cooling it with a decent AIO liquid cooler like Corsair H110 or similar.
> 
> Also Im considering the Galax HOF 4000Mhz RAM, http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-4000-16g-8g-2-c19.html
> Anyone have them? Any inputs on that one? Its supposed to be B-die so should work well with Ryzen.
> 
> Cheers!


B-Die.








Should be good. I know one who has the kit. 2666 C10







on his LN2 runs.


----------



## atascator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> B-Die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be good. I know one who has the kit. 2666 C10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on his LN2 runs.


LN2 is a little extreme for me








Sounds good knowing that under such low temps it can clock nicely but mobo is important too, not all of them play nice with all memory kits.

Cheers.


----------



## mus1mus

They do, well most of them, now.


----------



## atascator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They do, well most of them, now.


Any inputs on my mobo dilemma?









Cheers


----------



## mus1mus

Crosshair,
K7
Taichi










I have both K7 and Crosshair.


----------



## atascator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Crosshair,
> K7
> Taichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both K7 and Crosshair.


Any reasons for that particular order? Higher CPU oc? higher memory OC?

I didnt expect Gigabyte to be in there with their hot VRM.

Cheers.


----------



## mus1mus

Nothing in particular.

Hot VRM? Hmmm. Hotter than the Crosshair. But not as hot as 990FX boards. lol


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atascator*
> 
> Any reasons for that particular order? Higher CPU oc? higher memory OC?
> 
> I didnt expect Gigabyte to be in there with their hot VRM.
> 
> Cheers.


That's the order he got them in.

temps? could be cooler, suspect it's manageable. performance is there. big strides with latest bios .

VRM sink is copied. some enterprising person could oh, I dunno. shove a heatpipe in the provided space....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atascator*
> 
> Any reasons for that particular order? Higher CPU oc? higher memory OC?
> 
> I didnt expect Gigabyte to be in there with their hot VRM.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the order he got them in.
> 
> temps? could be cooler, suspect it's manageable. performance is there. big strides with latest bios .
> 
> VRM sink is copied. some enterprising person could oh, I dunno. shove a heatpipe in the provided space....
Click to expand...

If basing by the order of getting them, should be K7, CH6, Taichi (this week, but for a client).

OC Wise, on par.
Memory OC may even favor the K7. Will need to test longer to prove this. But as it stands, K7 has less holes. 3466 won't work with the CH6 - 3600 works. Test Mode - -don't ask me if stable as I do not have the time.








VRM Temps favor the CH6. I am running it without active cooling.
Core Temps - K7
Boot Times - K7

CH6 -


K7 -




Spoiler: Look ma, no FANS!








Edit:
My set-up on the CH6 is also temperamental! One instance is GOOD, reboot, and wont pass training! I have to change a single timing and reboot it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Anyone running a Ryzen 7 on a regular 120mm single tower cooler? what kind of temperatures are you getting?
> 
> Options in my country for AM4 coolers are limited, I'll wait for a while but for now the only any decent option I have is Thermaltake Ring, either the regular or the pro one which is quite more massive.


I think a lot of your stability problem is your 2x4Gb ram. I tried some 2x4 corsair that I have here. They're great sticks for my X99 but were terrible in Ryzen. At one point I had my board locked up so hard it took a 2 hr CMOS/battery out clear before it would boot again. You're probably better off buying some different ram VS a new cooler


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Hey guys I need some help/advice.

I'm running a 1700/gigabyte gaming 5/vengeance LPX
Just installed bios f6a (newest beta).

RAM is running it's XMP 3200mhz and I set 1.5v (first time above 2666mhz on previous bios)
CPU is set to 3.9ghz
But I can't get a stable 1hour+ run of aida64.
Voltages are as follows.
Vcore 1.45v
Soc 1.35v
VDD18 2.1V
VDDP 0.2V
RAM 1.5V
LLC Turbo

Temps with a x52 on performance mode while running aida64 are 75c-83c depending on it's length of run and I'm using the AMD power plan in Windows.

Is there something I'm doing wrong as I see most people have far lower voltages at the same speeds.
CPUZ is showing it as 1.488v during tests.

But like I said it crashes out within the hour


----------



## shadowxaero

Got my first DSLR so been playing around with it, soooooo wallpaper anyone?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help/advice.
> 
> I'm running a 1700/gigabyte gaming 5/vengeance LPX
> Just installed bios f6a (newest beta).
> 
> RAM is running it's XMP 3200mhz and I set 1.5v (first time above 2666mhz on previous bios)
> CPU is set to 3.9ghz
> But I can't get a stable 1hour+ run of aida64.
> Voltages are as follows.
> Vcore 1.45v
> Soc 1.35v
> VDD18 2.1V
> VDDP 0.2V
> RAM 1.5V
> LLC Turbo
> 
> Temps with a x52 on performance mode while running aida64 are 75c-83c depending on it's length of run and I'm using the AMD power plan in Windows.
> 
> Is there something I'm doing wrong as I see most people have far lower voltages at the same speeds.
> CPUZ is showing it as 1.488v during tests.
> 
> But like I said it crashes out within the hour


VDD18 does not help with anything
VDDP - set it the same as SOC
SOC is good at just 1.0 or less.
Turbo LLC has VBoost.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help/advice.
> 
> I'm running a 1700/gigabyte gaming 5/vengeance LPX
> Just installed bios f6a (newest beta).
> 
> RAM is running it's XMP 3200mhz and I set 1.5v (first time above 2666mhz on previous bios)
> CPU is set to 3.9ghz
> But I can't get a stable 1hour+ run of aida64.
> Voltages are as follows.
> Vcore 1.45v
> Soc 1.35v
> VDD18 2.1V
> VDDP 0.2V
> RAM 1.5V
> LLC Turbo
> 
> Temps with a x52 on performance mode while running aida64 are 75c-83c depending on it's length of run and I'm using the AMD power plan in Windows.
> 
> Is there something I'm doing wrong as I see most people have far lower voltages at the same speeds.
> CPUZ is showing it as 1.488v during tests.
> 
> But like I said it crashes out within the hour


Soc way too high. Damage range.


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Soc way too high. Damage range.


It's what gigabyte recommended as a max


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VDD18 does not help with anything
> VDDP - set it the same as SOC
> SOC is good at just 1.0 or less.
> Turbo LLC has VBoost.


Everything you recommend is lower that it's auto/stock voltages for the settings tho :/


----------



## Johan45

They usually are. Auto typically sets voltages a lot higher than needed. Even running 3600 ram I vnever needed more than 1.1-1.15V SOC


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> They usually are. Auto typically sets voltages a lot higher than needed. Even running 3600 ram I vnever needed more than 1.1-1.15V SOC


Hmm I wonder why I can't get it stable then. Bad lotto luck perhaps?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VDD18 does not help with anything
> VDDP - set it the same as SOC
> SOC is good at just 1.0 or less.
> Turbo LLC has VBoost.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you recommend is lower that it's auto/stock voltages for the settings tho :/
Click to expand...

My chip at stock has a VCore of 1.52
OC 4.0 1.25


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My chip at stock has a VCore of 1.52
> OC 4.0 1.25


Strange lol mine at stock is reading vcore of 1.056v in cpu-z during stress tests


----------



## mus1mus

1700, different from X SKUs


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> Hmm I wonder why I can't get it stable then. Bad lotto luck perhaps?


higher soc is occasionally detrimental to stability of oc. I get nothing out of soc over 1.2,, more temps. no apparent stability then again I was tuning timings with bdie. never needed 1.5 vdimm for 3200 and c14 14 14 28 for example

docp sets values when you enable it for vdimm , vttdr and soc? These would be my starting points if it failed. 1.35 for soc recommend max by gigabyte?


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My chip at stock has a VCore of 1.52
> OC 4.0 1.25


Are you sure you aren't looking at "VID"? That's just a reference number btw. My 1800x has a VID of 1.55v however it never goes all that far, VID is just a reference.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Crosshair,
> K7
> Taichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both K7 and Crosshair.


I am also thinking about this.
K7
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-AORUS-GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX_1144683.html
218€
-20€ on steam

fatality K4
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/ASRock-X370-Gaming-K4-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144073.html
152€ (nothing)

C6H
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-VI-Hero-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144069.html
238€ - nothing from asus (so sad what they offer with intel)

or MSI (waiting for Gaming M7 prices) Pro carbon
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/MSI-X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144080.html
168€ + ledstrip

Need black (+ red)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> higher soc is occasionally detrimental to stability of oc. I get nothing out of soc over 1.2,, more temps. no apparent stability then again I was tuning timings with bdie. never needed 1.5 vdimm for 3200 and c14 14 14 28 for example
> 
> docp sets values when you enable it for vdimm , vttdr and soc? These would be my starting points if it failed. 1.35 for soc recommend max by gigabyte?


I got something out of higher than 1.20 soc....

i got F Nein...cpu not happy...there is a reason for AMDs 1.2 max limit...

I am still futzing with taichi...its preety tempermental but fast when in a good mood.

14-13-13 3600 tight virgin sub timings @ 3600? Np...runs 32m like a champ and that was @ .900 vdp 1.00 soc...

3466 12-11-11 tight as a virgin subs? Np runs 32m like a champ...very effecient...when its in the mood.

9-8-8 on just about any board should be target for 2666 mus.... C10/11 is meh...weak ram...we do c11 @ 3200.


----------



## Johan45

F Nein







now that made me chuckle


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I got something out of higher than 1.20 soc....
> 
> i got F Nein...cpu not happy...there is a reason for AMDs 1.2 max limit...
> 
> I am still futzing with taichi...its preety tempermental but fast when in a good mood.
> 
> 14-13-13 3600 tight virgin sub timings @ 3600? Np...runs 32m like a champ and that was @ .900 vdp 1.00 soc...
> 
> 3466 12-11-11 tight as a virgin subs? Np runs 32m like a champ...very effecient...when its in the mood.
> 
> 9-8-8 on just about any board should be target for 2666 mus.... C10/11 is meh...weak ram...we do c11 @ 3200.


Was seeing that and thinking Cas 10 at 2666? This is hard?

10 at 3200? volts +.


----------



## chew*

Yah i mean if they slack a board maybe possible but it will not equal performance but 9-8-8 is fairly easy @ 2666, 10-9-9 @ 2933, 11-10-10 3200, 12-11-11 to 3466 etc etc with not crazy cherry sticks.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah i mean if they slack a board maybe possible but it will not equal performance but 9-8-8 is fairly easy @ 2666, 10-9-9 @ 2933, 11-10-10 3200, 12-11-11 to 3466 etc etc with not crazy cherry sticks.


What kinda voltages you using for 3466 with such low timings? vdimm, vsoc, and I guess whatever else I should really be changing that may help.

The best I've gotten my b-die stick to boot at so far is 3466 16-15-15-38-64 1T @ 1.075v vSOC and 1.39 vdimm; haven't tried lowering vdimm just yet, messing with timings atm.

I can't for the life of me get 3600 to post, any suggestions?


----------



## chew*

Depends on xmp and board but the taichi was booting 3600 rather easily...i need to retest something but my 3200 were hitting some type of artificial wall.

Most important is i always measure performance...the gain of 3600 @ the cost of running c14 is not worth it...i got a bunch of 32m runs saved with very well tuned settings os and proper runs...the gain from fabric...does not warrant the loss in timings...

Why? Well maybe @ 4.0 cpu is bottlenecked and can not make full use of 3600 fabric...

I will post some results up...you can be the judge...


----------



## chew*

Here you go........don't shoot the messenger. I am just showing results.........

IIRC 12-11-11 was 3333 but maybe it was a slow 3466 run

I know 14-13-13 was 3600

I also know the taichi is extremely fast.....these are not my best times








*3600*


*3333* maybe 3466......


----------



## rv8000

What was the ~ vdimm?


----------



## chew*

Not for 24/7 use so not a question that really matters.

Vdimm used what was what MY HARDWARE likes...since you do not have MY HARDWARE use what works for YOUR HARDWARE.


----------



## mus1mus

I wondered when you'll show up.

His 2666 C10 was done real quick.







no major haggling. Stock VDimm.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Not for 24/7 use so not a question that really matters.
> 
> Vdimm used what was what MY HARDWARE likes...since you do not have MY HARDWARE use what works for YOUR HARDWARE.


It'd helpful to gauge what I can realistically expect to get for 24/7 timings and voltages. Not sure why it's hard to simply share the vdimm, I'm not stupid enough to pump 1.9v through my dimms then go blaming other people...


----------



## mus1mus

B-Die can run 1.8 Vdimm on air scales great too.

YMMV. Do it at your own risk.


----------



## chew*

Not its not helpful. I have 7 chips and use different settings for each.

I gave you the most helpful and smartest answer you will ever get.

Porting settings from different hardware has never achieved anything but a wiped OS.

You will be hard pressed to cram even close to 1.8 on air...F Nein 54/55 just to name a few codes if you try...all are the cpu warning you..


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Not its not helpful. I have 7 chips and use different settings for each.
> 
> I gave you the most helpful and smartest answer you will ever get.
> 
> Porting settings from different hardware has never achieved anything but a wiped OS.
> 
> You will be hard pressed to cram even close to 1.8 on air...F Nein 54/55 just to name a few codes if you try...all are the cpu warning you..


Okay, as you say o' cryptic one.


----------



## mus1mus

There's no need for that. chew** has a point.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Okay, as you say o' cryptic one.


bdie likes volts. have not killed mine yet. weeks at 1.5+ tuning.. though since chew managed to kill a stick I have been nervous. I'm pretty dmn sure he hammers everything 10x harder than I do.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There's no need for that. chew** has a point.


I blew a set up about a week or so ago with a cpu that actually scaled with vdimm once cold ( the only chip i have that has scaled )...1.8 was enough...and like 100% dead boots with it...that dead..system says single channel.

I honestly would not be to concerned on air. Chip will get mad just not boot if you cram to much in.

It's part of the game...sucked it up grabbed another set. Hammering that set now.

I have a theory it was somehow related to feedback/resistance...sort of like a car amplifier.

Amps do not kill speakers distortion kills speakers.

Speakers kill amps via feedback/resistance.

Cpu was resisting...i said resistance is futile...cpu said Oh Really!!! Magic smoke how you like me now.

Long story short $179.99 in the toilet for 11-10-10 3150 vs 3100 in imc cold bug land.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Crosshair,
> K7
> Taichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both K7 and Crosshair.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also thinking about this.
> K7
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-AORUS-GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX_1144683.html
> 218€
> -20€ on steam
> 
> *fatality K4*
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/ASRock-X370-Gaming-K4-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144073.html
> 152€ (nothing)
> 
> C6H
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-VI-Hero-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144069.html
> 238€ - nothing from asus (so sad what they offer with intel)
> 
> or MSI (waiting for Gaming M7 prices) Pro carbon
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/MSI-X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144080.html
> 168€ + ledstrip
> 
> Need black (+ red)
Click to expand...

The K4 is a gorgeous board!







That is all I can say.









The metal IO shroud is a step above the Asus and the Giga.


----------



## hotstocks

Chew, I guess what he is really asking is what is the highest safe 24/7 volts for Sammy b-die in a normal computer case and probably a Crosshair. My guess is the answer would be about 1.6v. Hwinfo will tell you dimm temps, mine are in the low 50's, I imagine if I upped volts they would get a lot hotter, they are already burning to the touch with nice Tridentz heat spreaders, but I don't know the safe temperature. Is it 55C, 60C, 70C?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Chew, I guess what he is really asking is what is the highest safe 24/7 volts for Sammy b-die in a normal computer case and probably a Crosshair. My guess is the answer would be about 1.6v. Hwinfo will tell you dimm temps, mine are in the low 50's, I imagine if I upped volts they would get a lot hotter, they are already burning to the touch with nice Tridentz heat spreaders, but I don't know the safe temperature. Is it 55C, 60C, 70C?


I personally wouldn't advise 1.6 24/7. I only do it for benching runs.









Especially that you say they are burning hot.


----------



## chew*

Stilt says 1.45 is b die sweet spot scaling wise.

Amd says 1.50 max to there cpu/imc.

Running over either of those 24/7....

That is why when people ask i do not answer. If its not 24/7 safe the answer is irrelevant. Does not matter because you can not run it.

When i show prime stability ask away...

when im benching do what i did...spend hours testing and throw money away.

Oh and here you go yendor and mus.

*3100 10-9-9*


----------



## xTesla1856

Excuses in advance for hijacking the thread but here it goes









So, I've been looking at and comparing CPUs at my local retailer today, and the 1800X and 1700X specifically jumped out at me. The 1800X is selling for *519* while the 1700X can be had for *390*. Yet on paper, they seem like the same CPU, save for the different clockspeeds and boosts. Can someone clear me up on why the 1800X is significantly more expensive? How is OC experience, are the 1800X chips better binned to warrant the price?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Stilt says 1.45 is b die sweet spot scaling wise.
> 
> Amd says 1.50 max to there cpu/imc.
> 
> Running over either of those 24/7....
> 
> That is why when people ask i do not answer. If its not 24/7 safe the answer is irrelevant. Does not matter because you can not run it.
> 
> When i show prime stability ask away...
> 
> when im benching do what i did...spend hours testing and throw money away.
> 
> Oh and here you go yendor and mus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *3100 10-9-9*


Imma kill myself!







:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Excuses in advance for hijacking the thread but here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've been looking at and comparing CPUs at my local retailer today, and the 1800X and 1700X specifically jumped out at me. The 1800X is selling for *519* while the 1700X can be had for *390*. Yet on paper, they seem like the same CPU, save for the different clockspeeds and boosts. Can someone clear me up on why the 1800X is significantly more expensive? How is OC experience, are the 1800X chips better binned to warrant the price?


They *may* be better binned. Your luck too.

Got lucky with this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

That is mighty fine IMO chap!







. You have IHS info?


----------



## mus1mus

Yep.

UA 1708PGT
MALAY

In case you are wondering why I haven't pushed it yet past 4.1, rads are running passive. lol


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, will add to DB







.

That's pretty early batch, year 17 week 8. My own opinion is earlier was better for me on R7 1700. For example:-

UA 1706PGT +150mV (~1.3375V) got me 3.8GHz.
UA 1709PGT +162mV (~1.3495V) got me 3.8GHz
UA 1713PGT +206mV (~1.3935V) got me 3.8GHz

Above all are given in context of max RAM prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6, only UA 1709PGT was 3200MHz, rest 2933MHz. AGESA 1.0.0.6 has just been phenomenal for opening up the chips for RAM clocks IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

I just though 1800Xs may have better chances.







Not binned nor chosen. Store ordered one for me to pick up. No other chip was there.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I reckon the 1800X is the one if peeps want best chance for ~4.0GHz. I have seen some devastated owners of 1800X on ROG/OCF, etc where they only got ~3.9GHz







. The 1700X seems between the 2 other R7s. The R7 1700 is the least likely to allow 4.0GHz daily. All this is in context of reasonable stability testing, which could be unreasonable by another's standard







.

For me I'm happy with the R7 1700. None of that offset temp business. I may try another R7 1700 at some point. Mine has worked out cracking value after off loading the Wraith Spire RGB, premium HW







. Works out ~£250 for it, which is a bargain in my books. For now RAM tweaking has got my attention







.


----------



## mus1mus

same here.

It's been a while since I came back to the K7. The CH6 is waiting.









Boot times for the CH6 sucks though.


----------



## gupsterg

Not had another mobo.

Depending upon what you tweak yeah it can take a while to boot. But when not tweaking, I miss the whole post up process by the time the monitor has done it's manufacturer splash screen, etc and it will be in OS. The boot times prior to AGESA 1.0.0.4 they were slow, even for without tweak boot up







.


----------



## mus1mus

Hey, do you encounter the board resetting memory to 2133 on boot? It's annoying. Fine once you tweak anything and reboot. Training failing is a scene on my board! CH6.

With regards to boot times, haha not even close to the K7. fine or not.











This will run all night.

CPU-Z though.lol


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, do you encounter the board resetting memory to 2133 on boot? It's annoying. Fine once you tweak anything and reboot. Training failing is a scene on my board! CH6.
> 
> With regards to boot times, haha not even close to the K7. fine or not.


All failed boots have been resolved for me by increasing SOC volts. I can also boot from complete power off/disconnect PSU from the wall without losing my settings. I am assuming your SOC volt is too low.

Also, I have had the same experience whereby I can pass all tests with much lower SOC voltage, but had to increase it to fix the boot up issues. For some reason its easier to set settings and restart than to boot up cold.


----------



## rv8000

Think I've settled on my 24/7 clocks, fairly respectable voltages and temps across the board. Just need to retest stability with IF @ 1666 and see if bothering with LLC is worth while.

3466 will boot/bench but after several hours of messing with timings, doesn't seem reachable under 1.45v with this kit.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, do you encounter the board resetting memory to 2133 on boot? It's annoying. Fine once you tweak anything and reboot. Training failing is a scene on my board! CH6.
> 
> With regards to boot times, haha not even close to the K7. fine or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will run all night.
> 
> CPU-Z though.lol


Nope. This has only happened rarely if I'm trying settings that are not correct for training RAM. Nice setup/tweaks







.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I've settled on my 24/7 clocks, fairly respectable voltages and temps across the board. Just need to retest stability with IF @ 1666 and see if bothering with LLC is worth while.
> 
> 3466 will boot/bench but after several hours of messing with timings, doesn't seem reachable under 1.45v with this kit.


Are you running 16gb or 32gb? And have you tried to disable Geardown with 3466 and running at 2T? AMD Ryzen likes higher IF a lot more than Intel chips.

My 32gb (4x8) was stable at 3466 but only after disabling geardown and going to 2T.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> All failed boots have been resolved for me by increasing SOC volts. I can also boot from complete power off/disconnect PSU from the wall without losing my settings. I am assuming your SOC volt is too low.
> 
> Also, I have had the same experience whereby I can pass all tests with much lower SOC voltage, but had to increase it to fix the boot up issues. For some reason its easier to set settings and restart than to boot up cold.


AFAIK, because of the way the PSP controls the CPU/platform configuration registers, DDR voltage on boot is always 1.2v. The UEFI has to load and update the VR registers to get your set voltage, meaning your RAM has to at least somewhat work at 1.2v for your configured clocks. Some boards bypass direct CPU control of the voltage as a workaround to get better cold boot stability.

Im not 100% sure this is the problem you are experiencing, but it is a known issue.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The K4 is a gorgeous board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all I can say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal IO shroud is a step above the Asus and the Giga.


So K4? does it have good power delivery?
I really wanna get Aorus K7.... why is it so hard to pick MB...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AFAIK, because of the way the PSP controls the CPU/platform configuration registers, DDR voltage on boot is always 1.2v. The UEFI has to load and update the VR registers to get your set voltage, meaning your RAM has to at least somewhat work at 1.2v for your configured clocks. Some boards bypass direct CPU control of the voltage as a workaround to get better cold boot stability.
> 
> Im not 100% sure this is the problem you are experiencing, but it is a known issue.


I'm not having that issue because it was resolved by increasing SOC. Further, CH6 allows me to boot up even after complete loss of power so they have a way around it.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> So K4? does it have good power delivery?
> I really wanna get Aorus K7.... why is it so hard to pick MB...


Its not. GA Gaming 5 and K7 are better than Asrock K4. Much better vrm parts.


----------



## Scotty99

Like VRM matters anyways.....you can get max overclocks on a b350 board.

Features/looks/price all above VRM for this platform.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Like VRM matters anyways.....you can get max overclocks on a b350 board.
> 
> Features/looks/price all above VRM for this platform.


Well it does...
If I want to run 24/7 Ryzen at 4GHz+ (summer,winter) for 3-4 years ... (spending 130-160€ for something that will die in 2 years...)
I am going with 6C this time,maybe switching for ryzen 3 for 8C.
Budget for build is 550-600€ (MB,RAM,CPU). Want it nice since I did some case modding... red+black.

Well I do some rendering,mostly gaming (new games), programing, creo...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm not having that issue because it was resolved by increasing SOC. Further, CH6 allows me to boot up even after complete loss of power so they have a way around it.


Increasing SoC voltage also bumps up a host of other voltages by a small amount because of the way the IVRs and PMIC work. Its nearly impossible to lay the blame on any one voltage with how Ryzen power delivery is designed.

The CH6 bypasses CPU control of the VRM when overclocking, which would explain why it works from a cold boot.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Well it does...
> If I want to run 24/7 Ryzen at 4GHz+ (summer,winter) for 3-4 years ... (spending 130-160€ for something that will die in 2 years...)
> I am going with 6C this time,maybe switching for ryzen 3 for 8C.
> Budget for build is 550-600€ (MB,RAM,CPU). Want it nice since I did some case modding... red+black.
> 
> Well I do some rendering,mostly gaming (new games), programing, creo...


huh?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Like VRM matters anyways.....you can get max overclocks on a b350 board.
> 
> Features/looks/price all above VRM for this platform.


Leader board suggests otherwise. Think one or more of the 4+ are dead.

vrm quality still important for "max overclock"
aside from that, just as valid a "feature" as any non aesthetic...

Stop saying less expensive vrm is "ok". Works for you? Fine. Not for everyone.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Leader board suggests otherwise. Think one or more of the 4+ are dead.
> 
> vrm quality still important for "max overclock"
> aside from that, just as valid a "feature" as any non aesthetic...
> 
> Stop saying less expensive vrm is "ok". Works for you? Fine. Not for everyone.


k


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Are you running 16gb or 32gb? And have you tried to disable Geardown with 3466 and running at 2T? AMD Ryzen likes higher IF a lot more than Intel chips.
> 
> My 32gb (4x8) was stable at 3466 but only after disabling geardown and going to 2T.


I've tried 1t, 2t with geardown and bank swap disabled. No dice, I've also tried c14, c16, c18, and while I can get them to boot they error out within 5-10 mins of memtest. Spent a good few hours trying to set tertiary timings based different gskill kits.

Not sure where to go atm, I haven't gone above 1.1 vsoc, but my issue isn't booting it's stability.

16 gb*


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Leader board suggests otherwise. Think one or more of the 4+ are dead.
> 
> vrm quality still important for "max overclock"
> aside from that, just as valid a "feature" as any non aesthetic...
> 
> Stop saying less expensive vrm is "ok". Works for you? Fine. Not for everyone.


VRMs on most B350 is perfectly fine with certain voltage. All one needs to do is check voltages and temps to know its safe. Ive had both a b350 and a gaming 5 with bigger vrms and almost no difference until you get to the 1.38v then heat is the biggest issue. VRM are electrical components most of which are rated to withstand a lot, also consider these are 65w chips. That will increase when overclocking but not to some magical 250w or something crazy. I use to OC my 8 core vishera on an asrock crap 4+2 phase vrm and when I hit its wall all it did was under clock my cpu. They have had safety built in for years so nobody's died from voltage I just dont by that. Yes more is better no doubt for high overclocks, but saying its not OK or just fine is being disingenuous.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I'm not having that issue because it was resolved by increasing SOC. Further, CH6 allows me to boot up even after complete loss of power so they have a way around it.


The reason soc worked is because more volts = hotter.

Ryzen black screens on cold boots due to temps...

Imc degrades the cooler it gets. Scales hotter.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> VRMs on most B350 is perfectly fine with certain voltage. All one needs to do is check voltages and temps to know its safe. Ive had both a b350 and a gaming 5 with bigger vrms and almost no difference until you get to the 1.38v then heat is the biggest issue. VRM are electrical components most of which are rated to withstand a lot, also consider these are 65w chips. That will increase when overclocking but not to some magical 250w or something crazy. I use to OC my 8 core vishera on an asrock crap 4+2 phase vrm and when I hit its wall all it did was under clock my cpu. They have had safety built in for years so nobody's died from voltage I just dont by that. Yes more is better no doubt for high overclocks, but saying its not OK or just fine is being disingenuous.


He has dead boards...and cpus that were taken hostage and shot...by b350 vrms.

Arguing that its fine is not ok.

Benching fine...8 core 4 gig stability testing?...absolutely not fine especially if "real stability" matters to you....i dare say finding a real stable speed around 3.8-4.0 will be a costly mistake..around $300+ costly...

If you live outside in siberia...stop saying its fine.

Its only fine @ like 60F or lower ambients..

Its very warm in Brazil.

Summer has not hit full blast yet.

I have done extensive documented testing myself with proper equipment.

Comparing gaming 5 btw to b350....of course there was no difference....its vrm only runs 40c hotter than some of the other boards due to an inadequate vrm sink.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The reason soc worked is because more volts = hotter.
> 
> Ryzen black screens on cold boots due to temps...
> 
> Imc degrades the cooler it gets. Scales hotter.


Not in all cases. There are times when it doesn't boot during restarts as well. Unless you think that a computer can cool down that quickly that it doesn't work during restarts as well.


----------



## chew*

I just know the cold boot issue is temps...quite a few in the know are aware of it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I just know the cold boot issue is temps...quite a few in the know are aware of it.


Any tips on how low?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> He has dead boards...and cpus that were taken hostage and shot...by b350 vrms.
> 
> Arguing that its fine is not ok.
> 
> Benching fine...8 core 4 gig stability testing?...absolutely not fine especially if "real stability" matters to you....i dare say finding a real stable speed around 3.8-4.0 will be a costly mistake..around $300+ costly...
> 
> If you live outside in siberia...stop saying its fine.
> 
> Its only fine @ like 60F or lower ambients..
> 
> Its very warm in Brazil.
> 
> Summer has not hit full blast yet.
> 
> I have done extensive documented testing myself with proper equipment.
> 
> Comparing gaming 5 btw to b350....of course there was no difference....its vrm only runs 40c hotter than some of the other boards due to an inadequate vrm sink.


Can confirm X370 Gaming 5 VRM heatsink is not wonderful.

Thermalright TS 140 Power @700RPM + Ryzen 7 1700X stock on AIDA64 with only memory tweaks, CPU = 45°C after 4 hours of AIDA64 stability test BUT "VRM MOS" in hwinfo64 lists 65°C

This is in open air.

EDIT: with a more normal fan profile ~ 850RPM the CPU is cooled to 41-42 °C but the "VRM MOS" reading is still 60°C after 1 hour of AIDA64 (ambient temp 73°F / 23 °C)


----------



## FlanK3r

8m 15s, nice Chew, u are preparing for the prize







...
Did u compared 8c/16t vs 4c/8t superpi with same CPU, RAM settings?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 8m 15s, nice Chew, u are preparing for the prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Did u compared 8c/16t vs 4c/8t superpi with same CPU, RAM settings?


Yah 4c was slower. Less cache = slower times.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any tips on how low?


Varies chip to chip but even 3200 c 14 was black screening on one of my chips.

-5 bios is enough to knock all my imc into 2666 mode.


----------



## Scotty99

I just dont get why everyone is so obsessed with 3200 memory. I had a 212 dollar kit of 4000 tridents for a week and it barely scored any higher in benchmarks (maybe 40 points in cinebench) and in the games i played, i noticed literally zero difference.


----------



## mus1mus

We're not obsessed. We simply CAN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any tips on how low?
> 
> 
> 
> Varies chip to chip but even 3200 c 14 was black screening on one of my chips.
> 
> -5 bios is enough to knock all my imc into 2666 mode.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I've tried cold water. Guess it needs to be sub-ambient.


----------



## hurricane28

I can't wait any longer... i NEED better CPU performance and i start to think the RYZEN 5 1600 is the best bang for the buck. Paired with an Asus Crosshair hero and a nice G.Skill kit i am good to go.

I do like more cores though but i simply cannot justify the extra 100 for only a few cores more..


----------



## mus1mus

Perhaps look into the Taichi.








It may offset the price difference of the 1600 to the 1700.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> k


I don't want to be that guy but he is right IMO i do not like my VRM running hotter then 80C max at any given time and quite honestly i prefer 60C or lower and 30-40C on idle.

At 1.25V with my 1700 3.7Ghz my tomahawk loves to go to 50C during gaming and 60-65C during stress tests. I have amazing air flow with my setup and i still get this. I'd do anything to return my board and get a real board for a bit more.

Really the more i learn the more i think maybe we can do 1.375V if we can keep everything at 80C or lower but that simply isn't gonna happen. I want my system to be fine for 5-7 years at least.

I'm for sure not for this site however as i want stable and safe vs max overclock and well this site's name kind of makes me think i'm a outsider haha


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't wait any longer... i NEED better CPU performance and i start to think the RYZEN 5 1600 is the best bang for the buck. Paired with an Asus Crosshair hero and a nice G.Skill kit i am good to go.
> 
> I do like more cores though but i simply cannot justify the extra 100 for only a few cores more..


If you buy a 1600 and a asus crosshair i will personally come kick you in the nuts.

Seriously, that is the worst possible way to spend your money.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

guys i see alot o people overclcoking 1700 every one i see overcloking at voltage 1.2 or 1.36 or 1.35 and can get 4 gz or 3.9 easily me have 3.9 with voltage 1.393 and soc 1.1 and LLC 3 WITH MY MOBO asus x 370 pro prime can you help me to overlcok in righ way and good voltage
also i want to know what program should to test overcloking full stability i used prime 95 for 9 hours to make sure from stability last time


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> guys i see alot o people overclcoking 1700 evry one i see overcloking at voltage 1.2 or 1.36 or 1.35 and can get 4 gz or 3.9 easily me have 3.9 with voltage 1.393 and soc 1.1 and LLC 3 WITH MY MOBO asus x 370 pro prime can you help me to overlcok in righ way and good voltage
> also i want to know what program should to test overcloking full stability i used prime 95 for 9 hours to make sure from stability last time


Dont use a stress test is the way you do it. Load up a game, or better yet 2-3 games at once. Then run a program that would put more stress on your CPU than you would ever use on a daily basis, for me i just run cinebench and CPU-z built in benchmark. I did that when i first got my PC ~3months ago, not a single error/bluescreen/shutdown in that time period.

People will of course disagree with this and say you need to stress your PC overnight with some program you will never use again, but they'd be wrong.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just dont get why everyone is so obsessed with 3200 memory. I had a 212 dollar kit of 4000 tridents for a week and it barely scored any higher in benchmarks (maybe 40 points in cinebench) and in the games i played, i noticed literally zero difference.










Many reasons could count for this first are you using a high-end GPU like a 1080Ti or a weaker one like a 1060/480?

Second You or anyone in the world may not notice the difference but that does not mean its not their.

No offense to anyone here at the forums BUT personal experience means NOTHING to me all what matters to me is results and that means scores, temps, voltages not hearsay.

I've been reading the VRM thread and i love it but some people are simply just talking trash about something without actually proving it with results not just old results for example i couldn't care less what happen 3 years ago. I care what happens today and this has to do with the constant hate on MSI and granted i will not be buying MSI boards until they actually compete more on the VRM even if i think for normal users they are "good enough".

IMO Asrock is the best even their 55$ micro ATX board is better then my Tomahawk in terms of VRM temps.

Asrock still seems to offer products for 130-150$ that is good enough for most overclockers who aren;t on some crazy liquid nitrogen Also i respect Chew and others here like no other but part of me thinks perhaps just a little maybe we are forgetting the average user? I've read the VRM thread to page 136 and plan to read it all. Personally with my air cooling i notice i can keep VRM temps below 80C at 1.325V that is pretty darn close to the max i'd ever use with Ryzen which is 1.375V for max 24/7.

Still got a lot of reading to do but i'm probably going to upgrade my board to the Asrock Taichi if you are on the R7 i HIGHLY recommend this board for voltage above 1.3V

Edit as a side note you bet i'm getting those new Noctua fans haha


----------



## Mallrats

Hi there!

I'm a new 1800x owner with asus crosshair and 4x8bg flarex 3200 cl14

Is this normal at idle stock?




Thankyou!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't wait any longer... i NEED better CPU performance and i start to think the RYZEN 5 1600 is the best bang for the buck. Paired with an Asus Crosshair hero and a nice G.Skill kit i am good to go.
> 
> I do like more cores though but i simply cannot justify the extra 100 for only a few cores more..


How do the prices compare in the netherlands?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Perhaps look into the Taichi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may offset the price difference of the 1600 to the 1700.


That would be an excellent choice however, i do not like the Tai Chi aesthetics but it does have one of the best if not the best vrm design. The CH6 is the best option imo because i don't like gimping on motherboards with CPU upgrades in mind. Asus has also better UEFI and better memory support i heard from people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Perhaps look into the Taichi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may offset the price difference of the 1600 to the 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Perhaps look into the Taichi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may offset the price difference of the 1600 to the 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> How do the prices compare in the netherlands?


Assuming you are from the US, prices don't really differ that much, depending where you buy it from obviously.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm testing the Taichi now.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That would be an excellent choice however, i do not like the Tai Chi aesthetics but it does have one of the best if not the best vrm design. The CH6 is the best option imo because i don't like gimping on motherboards with CPU upgrades in mind. Asus has also better UEFI and better memory support i heard from people.
> 
> Why is that exactly? Buying the best board you can afford is never a bad idea imo, especially when i have CPU upgrades in mind later. It has also better support, better UEFI more USB 3.0 ports etc. Where is my disadvantage? Am i missing something?
> 
> Assuming you are from the US, prices don't really differ that much, depending where you buy it from obviously.


That motherboard costs more than the CPU...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm testing the Taichi now.


Nice, let me know how it performs will you?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm testing the Taichi now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That motherboard costs more than the CPU...


Well yeah, isn't that always the case? I mean, my current motherboard is more expensive as wel. The motherboard is the main and most important component imo because no matter what CPU or ram you have it all comes down to how good the motherboard is. So if i am on a budget now i buy the best motherboard i can buy and gimp a little on the CPU so i have no problems if i upgrade to an better/faster CPU later on. If i save on the motherboard and have plans for upgrading i need to buy new motherboard and CPU at the same time which isn't really smart imo.

The CH6 has everything i need and the vrm's are just as good as the Tai Chi if not better, heck, you wouldn't even notice the difference until you using LN2 on these things because RYZEN is much more power friendly than my current setup.


----------



## Scotty99

That's insanity dude, listen to yourself lol. Buy a 1700 and a 150 dollar board.

Its your money obviously, but no way would i ever spend more money on a mobo than a cpu.


----------



## mus1mus

@hurricane28

Don't expect more coming from me. Prolly just a few things.

Lack of updated BIOS.
Asus-like options. Just not laid out as well.
Plastic IP shroud while the K4 has metal. What's up Asrock?
3200 works on the older, pre-AGESA 1.0.0.6


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Don't expect more coming from me. Prolly just a few things.
> 
> Lack of updated BIOS.
> Asus-like options. Just not laid out as well.
> Plastic IP shroud while the K4 has metal. What's up Asrock?
> 3200 works on the older, pre-AGESA 1.0.0.6


I've had 3200 14-14-14-34 working on CH6 since about a week after release of Ryzen. CH6 has always been great for me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Don't expect more coming from me. Prolly just a few things.
> 
> Lack of updated BIOS.
> Asus-like options. Just not laid out as well.
> Plastic IP shroud while the K4 has metal. What's up Asrock?
> 3200 works on the older, pre-AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 3200 14-14-14-34 working on CH6 since about a week after release of Ryzen. CH6 has always been great for me.
Click to expand...

Yeah. 3200 worked on the K7 even with the earliest BIOS.









The Taichi is for a co-worker. Came with a 3200 C16-18-18 32GB kit. Needs a bit of work to run even 2666. But I figured it now.


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

I May be getting the Asrock Taichi for my upgrade. Does the G Skill run at 3200mhz as advertised on AsRock Taichi or itsi not stable


----------



## yendor

New beta bios for Asus X370 Pro and B350 Plus available on asus website. Lurking under different os sections in various regions as usual


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> I May be getting the Asrock Taichi for my upgrade. Does the G Skill run at 3200mhz as advertised on AsRock Taichi or itsi not stable


It does on B-Dies.

The kit I am using may either be Hynix or E-Die.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That's insanity dude, listen to yourself lol. Buy a 1700 and a 150 dollar board.
> 
> Its your money obviously, but no way would i ever spend more money on a mobo than a cpu.


FX users learned long ago that the motherboard is the most important part of any build. It is possible to build an FX system where the cpu is the least expensive part! Hurricane is planning on doing pretty much the same as I am planning on doing.

The process is:

Choose the motherboard.

Choose the ram.

Choose the cpu.

You can't build a house on a foundation of sand and we know already that AMD gets no love.


----------



## mus1mus

1700X
Week 7 2017 Malay.
3.9 at 1.33 Load.
Taichi LLC 2 (boost of 0.025 from BIOS)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Dont use a stress test is the way you do it. Load up a game, or better yet 2-3 games at once. Then run a program that would put more stress on your CPU than you would ever use on a daily basis, for me i just run cinebench and CPU-z built in benchmark. I did that when i first got my PC ~3months ago, not a single error/bluescreen/shutdown in that time period.
> 
> People will of course disagree with this and say you need to stress your PC overnight with some program you will never use again, but they'd be wrong.


Here is something your way will not work for.

Data corruption can happen without crashing..

Guess where it matters most? Installing software. A game an updated driver which then in turn causes a gremlin.

I dont care about bsods and the way i test they are rare...i am testing for tiny little errors which if i get the errors corruption is guaranteed.

My daily is on 7 years strong same OS no virus protection...not needed i know how to use a pc and what not to do and where not to go..

The only way a daily can go 7 years on an install over clocked is "true stability".

The one thing i hate is reinstalling 2 terrabytes of games and software plus windows...so i do what is required to ensure there is 0 data corruption...

Your way is 100% guaranteed corruption. Sorry but its the truth and a fact.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I never chased those " tiny little errors" by running all those torture tests yet my system as it is now, W10 Insider version on the fast ring survived 4 system builds and started as an upgrade upon upgrade from first days of W7 over W8/81 and all insider builds of W10 without single clean install. It's been OCed as far as any of processors and MBs would go with good stability.
No, you don't have to bring system to melting point for it to be very stable. SW is prone to corruption even without HW " tiny little errors". You can have ideal system and still have some SW crash.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That's insanity dude, listen to yourself lol. Buy a 1700 and a 150 dollar board.
> 
> Its your money obviously, but no way would i ever spend more money on a mobo than a cpu.


I don't really think you know the definition of insanity but you will get this one for free









The reason i buy the highest end motherboard i can find no matter the cost is because i learned my lesson with AMD FX on the Gigabyte cheaper boards and even their high end boards didn't cut it for me for 24/7 with high overclocks due to vrm design and poor quality heat sinks. That and their BIOS is not even near that from what Asus has to offer to say the least. I will not go in to full detail here but let me point out that if you cheap out on 2 of the most important components in your entire system which is PSU and Motherboard, you end up having a bad experience and have no idea what you are doing.

CPU you can upgrade over time if needed, but i really doubt that because even Premiere pro and Sony vegas don't scale that well over 6 cores, and ram you can upgrade too if needed.


----------



## chew*

Even more so the reason not to have tiny errors then...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> He has dead boards...and cpus that were taken hostage and shot...by b350 vrms.
> 
> Arguing that its fine is not ok.
> 
> Benching fine...8 core 4 gig stability testing?...absolutely not fine especially if "real stability" matters to you....i dare say finding a real stable speed around 3.8-4.0 will be a costly mistake..around $300+ costly...
> 
> If you live outside in siberia...stop saying its fine.
> 
> Its only fine @ like 60F or lower ambients..
> 
> Its very warm in Brazil.
> 
> Summer has not hit full blast yet.
> 
> I have done extensive documented testing myself with proper equipment.
> 
> Comparing gaming 5 btw to b350....of course there was no difference....its vrm only runs 40c hotter than some of the other boards due to an inadequate vrm sink.


I live in Arizona and overclock just fine on 4 phase VRM. How is your experience (anecdotal) trump mine? Also as I have said a TON of times these are 65w CPUs not all that demanding. They throttle VRMs if it gets too hot, so I dont see what the issue is? If your VRMs throttle...reduce temp/voltage. Period.
Just to be sure I work in aviation and asked our hardware guy who designed boards and he said all depends on quality but almost all modern VRMs has saftey measures, and a 4 phase depending on the quality would be perfectly fine above 60F saying otherwise is laughable.

On another site people explain this for the old sandy bridges that had higher watts:

"ASUS entire line of P67 motherboards features a class leading and high performance Digi+ VRM implementation that allows for superior overclocking performance; there will be differences between boards.
While our entire board lineup has been internally tested to fully support K series processors, when overclocking in multiplier ranges of 50 to 54x the higher end boards will benefit in two key categories.
1. Better Vdroop efficiency.
2. The ability to help drive and sustain a 50+ high load Overclock under maximum loads. Examples of boards that focus on this level are our Deluxe, WS, SABERTOOTH, and Maximus IV Extreme"

As I said higher end boards with more phases just mean better droop and sustained loads well above what we are doing.


----------



## chew*

I have a max 4 extreme. It runs no where near as hot with a very good chip and a high oc...

Cool temps...7 years and still going....hmmmm could this be related?

All silicon is not equal. All has a life expectancy that is rated by hours @ x temps.

You want it to last then you want it to run cooler...simple.

Arizona with A/C or Arizona









Here is 1 key thing you fail to miss. Crunchers which my buddy did religiously before he passed....prime 95 is no different.

Just because you do not use the full potential of your pc to get it loaded does not mean others do not.

Can you use b350? Sure i already pointed that out in videos. Can you max out an 8 core. Not reliably for the long haul.

So if you can not reliably do something...you just can not do it...period.

You work in aerospace...if anything that rule applies there so you should know better than most what i am saying.

Btw do they use nikos fets in your aerospace equipment?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have a max 4 extreme. It runs no where near as hot with a very good chip and a high oc...
> 
> Cool temps...7 years and still going....hmmmm could this be related?
> 
> All silicon is not equal. All has a life expectancy that is rated by hours @ x temps.
> 
> You want it to last then you want it to run cooler...simple.
> 
> Arizona with A/C or Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 1 key thing you fail to miss. Crunchers which my buddy did religiously before he passed....prime 95 is no different.
> 
> Just because you do not use the full potential of your pc to get it loaded does not mean others do not.
> 
> Can you use b350? Sure i already pointed that out in videos. Can you max out an 8 core. Not reliably for the long haul.
> 
> So if you can not reliably do something...you just can not do it...period.


You did not say that though, you said "stop calling it fine" but the truth is it is fine. You also claim rights to crunching but have no idea what I do for a living, so a bit of a lie. I am a programmer so I do max my cores, I also encode, and boinc crunch all 100% stable for me zero throttle. VRMs will throttle if there is danger on all asus boards in the 370/350 class.

Off topic funny about the AZ comment. lol I wish I could use AC my wife forbids it the majority of the time my ambient in house is 80F


----------



## chew*

Well if thats the case your not running 1.4v 4.0 on a b350 then...

Once again just because you may use common sense does not mean everyone else does.

When i make a recommendation i need to account for A. High ambients. B. The idiot factor. C the 100% load useage factor.

If it can fail under any of those circumstances....recommendation = No

Compelling evidence vendors are capping vcore on b350 and no longer listing 8 core as supported.

Btw safeties are failsafes for abnormal circumstances. Example cpu fan failure...if your tripping vrm throttling under normal circumstances you might want to think that there is a problem...

If your car overheats with ac on during summertime....shutting ac off = bandaid. There is obviously a real underlying problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I disagree we should not have a culture around idiocy. Let idiots learn their own lessons. What you should not do period is tell EVERYONE a b350 is bad for overclocking. Seeing as how most hard walls are around 3.9-4ghz higher end boards are ALMOST pointless except bells and whistles. So yes if your running upwards of 1.4v for 24/7 there MIGHT be an issue. other than that 1.2-1.38v is perfectly fine if you have adequate cooling/ventilation in case.

Sorry if this hurts people's egos but if you buy a 300 dollar cpu and a near 300 dollar mobo JUST for OC on this platform, then you have made some bad choices most likely. Ima look up the mosfet and VRM manufacturer later and find the exact tolerance to end this debate once and for all. No time right now sorry at work.

Also final not stop saying prime and ibt are the ONLY ways to prove stability, we have discussed this at length and determined it is based on what the user is using it for....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Here is something your way will not work for.
> 
> Data corruption can happen without crashing..
> 
> Guess where it matters most? Installing software. A game an updated driver which then in turn causes a gremlin.
> 
> I dont care about bsods and the way i test they are rare...i am testing for tiny little errors which if i get the errors corruption is guaranteed.
> 
> My daily is on 7 years strong same OS no virus protection...not needed i know how to use a pc and what not to do and where not to go..
> 
> The only way a daily can go 7 years on an install over clocked is "true stability".
> 
> The one thing i hate is reinstalling 2 terrabytes of games and software plus windows...so i do what is required to ensure there is 0 data corruption...
> 
> *Your way is 100% guaranteed corruption. Sorry but its the truth and a fact*.


Ya i dunno about data corruption, as an anecdote my 2500k machine is on a 6 year old install never had to reinstall a game due to corruption. I just think its a bit silly to stress an overclock in a way which is not like you would use your PC on the daily, to each their own on that front.

Also the way i do stress is pretty demanding, try opening 2-3 games with a youtube video playing and a twitch stream going, then open up a cinebench run and a cpu-z benchmark, then alt tab thru all of that and i bet you would be surprised if you got some whea errors


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> FX users learned long ago that the motherboard is the most important part of any build. It is possible to build an FX system where the cpu is the least expensive part! Hurricane is planning on doing pretty much the same as I am planning on doing.
> 
> The process is:
> 
> Choose the motherboard.
> 
> Choose the ram.
> 
> Choose the cpu.
> 
> You can't build a house on a foundation of sand and we know already that AMD gets no love.


I dont disagree on buying a nice motherboard, but say he had a set budget of 500 id never recommend going with a 250 dollar board and a 220 dollar CPU when the faster CPU can fit into the budget.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have never heard of a failed OC causing complete OS corruption that's never happened in my years of OCing. The only time I have seen it is with a bad drive going out or faulty memory.


----------



## Scotty99

Is anyone in here on window creators update? I was thinking about doing a fresh install of that because i had nvidia errors to do with gsync when i did the upgrade, thing is i heard you cant set min processor state in high performance power plan in creators update, this true?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have never heard of a failed OC causing complete OS corruption that's never happened in my years of OCing. The only time I have seen it is with a bad drive going out or faulty memory.


What..? I have had numerous of Windows corruptions when i was using W7 in the beginning of my OC journey when i had no idea what i was doing..

W 10 however is more forgiving but i had a lot of trouble in W 7 for some reason and W 8.1 was the same. I can't remember any corruption in W 10 though.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont disagree on buying a nice motherboard, but say he had a set budget of 500 id never recommend going with a 250 dollar board and a 220 dollar CPU when the faster CPU can fit into the budget.


And you wonder why people don't listen to you.







With AMD the motherboard is the most important part.

It is looking now like my budget is $600 at $300 each. Oh and $240 for ram. My wife will go ballistic.









EDIT: I have been on the latest version of winx for a while now. Just checked and minimum and maximum cpu states are adjustable in high performance mode.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I disagree we should not have a culture around idiocy. Let idiots learn their own lessons. What you should not do period is tell EVERYONE a b350 is bad for overclocking. Seeing as how most hard walls are around 3.9-4ghz higher end boards are ALMOST pointless except bells and whistles. So yes if your running upwards of 1.4v for 24/7 there MIGHT be an issue. other than that 1.2-1.38v is perfectly fine if you have adequate cooling/ventilation in case.
> 
> Sorry if this hurts people's egos but if you buy a 300 dollar cpu and a near 300 dollar mobo JUST for OC on this platform, then you have made some bad choices most likely. Ima look up the mosfet and VRM manufacturer later and find the exact tolerance to end this debate once and for all. No time right now sorry at work.
> 
> Also final not stop saying prime and ibt are the ONLY ways to prove stability, we have discussed this at length and determined it is based on what the user is using it for....


What about the fact that the higher priced mobos have other software features that the lower end does not? Like a python script for changing pstates.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> And you wonder why people don't listen to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMD the motherboard is the most important part.
> 
> It is looking now like my budget is $600 at $300 each. Oh and $240 for ram. My wife will go ballistic.


This isn't fx, those chips needed seriously beefy power delivery components. Its fine if you want nice stuff and are willing to pay for it, but telling people its needed is straight up poor advice.


----------



## miklkit

People are running Ryzen at voltages that are not far from FX voltages and just like Ryzen the cheap FX motherboards can't handle it. 1.43 volts is about all many FX boards can handle and that is about all many Ryzen boards can handle. There isn't that much difference.

I know that my Ryzen build will be running somewhere 1.4 volts and will not risk the cpu on a cheap motherboard. It just sucks that the capable Ryzen boards cost so much more than the best FX boards.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> People are running Ryzen at voltages that are not far from FX voltages and just like Ryzen the cheap FX motherboards can't handle it. 1.43 volts is about all many FX boards can handle and that is about all many Ryzen boards can handle. There isn't that much difference.
> 
> I know that my Ryzen build will be running somewhere 1.4 volts and will not risk the cpu on a cheap motherboard. It just sucks that the capable Ryzen boards cost so much more than the best FX boards.


Eh volts=/= power draw. Pretty sure those FX chips could pull 250-300w, ryzen is no where near that...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> People are running Ryzen at voltages that are not far from FX voltages and just like Ryzen the cheap FX motherboards can't handle it. 1.43 volts is about all many FX boards can handle and that is about all many Ryzen boards can handle. There isn't that much difference.
> 
> I know that my Ryzen build will be running somewhere 1.4 volts and will not risk the cpu on a cheap motherboard. It just sucks that the capable Ryzen boards cost so much more than the best FX boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh volts=/= power draw. Pretty sure those FX chips could pull 250-300w, ryzen is no where near that...
Click to expand...

Stock speeds they don't - but at 4150 mhz 1.45 volts the 1800X I have can pull 250 + watts.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stock speeds they don't - but at 4150 mhz 1.45 volts the 1800X I have can pull 250 + watts.


Ok sure if you run that daily you definitely need a 300 dollar motherboard. Most people should be doing 3.8-3.9 on reasonable volts, which any b350 can do perfectly fine 24/7.

I tend to look at things from a price/performance factor first, this is why i dont overspend on things like memory or motherboards. This isnt due to budget restrictions, i just like getting the most out of my dollar.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> What about the fact that the higher priced mobos have other software features that the lower end does not? Like a python script for changing pstates.


Im sorry what? a python script can be created for ANY board thats capable of adjusting pstates. All it does is point to the memory addresses and changes the values while in windows. lol


----------



## yendor

Would rather use full potential of cpu at higher clocks than be limited by other hardware. My issue with lower quality vrm being fine is directly related to lower quality vrm dying without even being overclocked.

Cheap part dies and roll the dice on whether it takes cpu along for the ride. All because the cheap parts were 'good enough'..

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database/0_20 roll through the am3+ list again and you'll see how often manufacturer's decided "good enough" would work and consensus was "NOT" good enough. .


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Jesus....that was am3 not am4. Companies upgrade components on a monthly at times. That argument holds zero water.

From the top of the uber special X370 script

Code:



Code:


pstates = range(0xC0010064, 0xC001006C)

Thats it....so no one board is not any more capable of running scripts which is all that python really is. The only difference is if the board assigns different address per chipset/vrms. But thats it and I see no evidence this has been done outside of psate in bios, ill see if this truly holds the board back later. IIRC asus said psates are coming to b350


----------



## yuannan

Guys please help me. Under a stress test or sometimes even normal usage my ALL my voltages dip like crazy for a split second. This includes 12v, 5v, 3.3v, core, soc, and many others. They do dip proportionally and to a common few voltages most of the time and afterwards they spike up a bit so I don't think its just a bug.

I have:

1700 (stock and OC on stable and beta bios)
Asus C 6
Corsair Rm750i, just got a new one via RMA a few days ago.

I not sure what is wrong with my system but Im worried that after a big dip the PSU or motherboard will try to push a bigger voltage to compensate and fry my stuff. This is picked up on OCCT the best as they generate a graph. Ive seen it on hwmoniter and hwinfo.

I left hwmonitor in the background while I watched youtube and it dipped during the hour I left it on as the minimum went to 0.62V.

My logic says its just a bug but Ive tried it stock OC, stable and beta bios and they all do it.

I did get a warning from hwmonitor about some asus chip when I first opened it but that's the only thing I can think of after motherboard vrm failure.

I still got a week or so on my Amazon 30 days return window.

Guys please help...


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Has anyone managed to get sub 60ns on DRAM latency yet?


----------



## Mallrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallrats*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I'm a new 1800x owner with asus crosshair and 4x8bg flarex 3200 cl14
> 
> Is this normal at idle stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!


Please help!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get sub 60ns on DRAM latency yet?
> ]


Don't believe I have , I think I've done 62.9 but not really my main focus.

Here's one of my more balanced efforts between speed and latency.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Jesus....that was am3 not am4. Companies upgrade components on a monthly at times. That argument holds zero water.
> 
> From the top of the uber special X370 script
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pstates = range(0xC0010064, 0xC001006C)
> 
> Thats it....so no one board is not any more capable of running scripts which is all that python really is. The only difference is if the board assigns different address per chipset/vrms. But thats it and I see no evidence this has been done outside of psate in bios, ill see if this truly holds the board back later. IIRC asus said psates are coming to b350


I'd agree except most of those am3+ boards did not see upgraded vrm components. Recycled the same vrm solution, components and all, and kept selling. Sort of like... msi's product line, asus product line, asrock's.. gigabyte's... sense a trend?

This is one of the reasons I object to good enough. If it truly were then you wouldn't see the vrm solutions on the flagship boards. They'd just be 4+x crud with cheap components too..

You're dead on about the zen states app. Already ported to nix. if memory serves it works with their whole product stack already.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

What is this "zen states" app? Is it some thing that's only on the C6H? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> What is this "zen states" app? Is it some thing that's only on the C6H? I've never heard of it before.


lets you set pstate overclock in win so you get power saving clock/voltage at idle.. on demand higher clocks/voltage. was ported to nix . seem to recall it working ok on other asus boards.

as Dimaggio1103 pointed out it's not something only Asus can do but memory addresses are probably different for other vendors.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallrats*
> 
> Please help!


tctl is not a fixed sensor. just think of it as the hottest part of the die. it can change quickly.

at stock the cpu controls voltages and clocks. as a result you can see big swings especially at idle or low loads.

single core at higher speed and power draw while rest of cpu is at lower can be very nice for cpu longevity.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallrats*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I'm a new 1800x owner with asus crosshair and 4x8bg flarex 3200 cl14
> 
> Is this normal at idle stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!


Ya that idle is completely normal, the chip flucuates alot because its measuring the Die temp, so its very on-demand. Its normal for it to flucuate, under load should be more consistent.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get sub 60ns on DRAM latency yet?
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe I have , I think I've done 62.9 but not really my main focus.
> 
> Here's one of my more balanced efforts between speed and latency.
Click to expand...

65ns for me with 3466/14-14-8-14-32-1T TRFC 240.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get sub 60ns on DRAM latency yet?
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe I have , I think I've done 62.9 but not really my main focus.
> 
> Here's one of my more balanced efforts between speed and latency.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 65ns for me with 3466/14-14-8-14-32-1T TRFC 240.
Click to expand...

I'd be curious to know what OS and video card you were using when you got those numbers? All of those settings are a bit better than mine , I'd think it would be good for a little better latency than I have.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I disagree we should not have a culture around idiocy. Let idiots learn their own lessons. What you should not do period is tell EVERYONE a b350 is bad for overclocking. Seeing as how most hard walls are around 3.9-4ghz higher end boards are ALMOST pointless except bells and whistles. So yes if your running upwards of 1.4v for 24/7 there MIGHT be an issue. other than that 1.2-1.38v is perfectly fine if you have adequate cooling/ventilation in case.
> 
> Sorry if this hurts people's egos but if you buy a 300 dollar cpu and a near 300 dollar mobo JUST for OC on this platform, then you have made some bad choices most likely. Ima look up the mosfet and VRM manufacturer later and find the exact tolerance to end this debate once and for all. No time right now sorry at work.
> 
> Also final not stop saying prime and ibt are the ONLY ways to prove stability, we have discussed this at length and determined it is based on what the user is using it for....


This is not a debate. I have tested 1.2 to be safe...8c, 1.3 6c, maxxed out 4c no problem.

You are not going to win because i took data and you can in no way convince me to discard said data based on your say so.
You would have just as hard of a time convincing me to run K7 without actively cooling vrm.

I dont talk out of my rear end...i buy i test. First hand experience.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i dunno about data corruption, as an anecdote my 2500k machine is on a 6 year old install never had to reinstall a game due to corruption. I just think its a bit silly to stress an overclock in a way which is not like you would use your PC on the daily, to each their own on that front.
> 
> Also the way i do stress is pretty demanding, try opening 2-3 games with a youtube video playing and a twitch stream going, then open up a cinebench run and a cpu-z benchmark, then alt tab thru all of that and i bet you would be surprised if you got some whea errors


Were you not having problems in games?

Have not seen me complain once about apps not running properly


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get sub 60ns on DRAM latency yet?
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe I have , I think I've done 62.9 but not really my main focus.
> 
> Here's one of my more balanced efforts between speed and latency.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 65ns for me with 3466/14-14-8-14-32-1T TRFC 240.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be curious to know what OS and video card you were using when you got those numbers? All of those settings are a bit better than mine , I'd think it would be good for a little better latency than I have.
Click to expand...

Sure. I think I pulled some SS of those.

Win10 Pro
980TI

Unfortunately, Taichi is what is working at the moment.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have never heard of a failed OC causing complete OS corruption that's never happened in my years of OCing. The only time I have seen it is with a bad drive going out or faulty memory.


Seen it a few times, corruption to the filesystem journal.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm calling shenanigans next time I see something.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have never heard of a failed OC causing complete OS corruption that's never happened in my years of OCing. The only time I have seen it is with a bad drive going out or faulty memory.


integrated IMC not stress test stable = memory errors......memory/imc errors do nasty nasty things to MS.......

We have had intergrated IMC for years now so not just memory alone can cause nasty problems.......

My specialty has always been AMD's memory and imc tuning......ok I skipped BD and related arch sorry......not a big loss.......


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> integrated IMC not stress test stable = memory errors......memory/imc errors do nasty nasty things to MS.......
> 
> We have had intergrated IMC for years now so not just memory alone can cause nasty problems.......
> 
> My specialty has always been AMD's memory and imc tuning......ok I skipped BD and related arch sorry......not a big loss.......


Well,
as I heard IMC was build inhouse for ryzen.

IMC is quite impessive, 50GB/s at 3200MHzs DDR4 (Dual channel). Does this mean that we will see 100GB/s with quad channel? It would put DDR4 being as fast as (or faster) DF (data fabric)?
Epic efficiency with AM4 Ryzen.

Broadwell E hits 70GB/s really hard with quad channel DDR4
write

read


----------



## chew*

Ive been told that the IPC increase in threadripper is directly related to quad channel.......however I have apprehensions as to how well quad channel overclocks ram.

if all problems with ryzen initially are any indicator.......I would not want to be an early adopter


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ive been told that the IPC increase in threadripper is directly related to quad channel.......however I have apprehensions as to how well quad channel overclocks ram.
> 
> if all problems with ryzen initially are any indicator.......I would not want to be an early adopter


http://www.fudzilla.com/news/processors/38402-amd-s-coherent-data-fabric-enables-100-gb-s

Well 100GB/s 3200MHz DDr4 quad channel


----------



## chew*

I am really interested in what there APU has in store for us.......I doubt you will be playing battlefield @ 1080P with it...but I think it will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am really interested in what there APU has in store for us.......I doubt you will be playing battlefield @ 1080P with it...but I think it will be interesting to say the least.


Well APU for AM4 will already have 50GB/s with 3200 MHz DDR4 dual channel.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_a10_7850k_apu_review,15.html

vs
50GB/s write/read


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be curious to know what OS and video card you were using when you got those numbers? All of those settings are a bit better than mine , I'd think it would be good for a little better latency than I have.


Win 7 is coming out slower than Win 10 for the AIDA64 bench. Below is The Stilt's timings but tRFC 373, 3x back to back in W10C UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6. I'm using Fury X as GPU.


----------



## Scotty99

So selling my old PC to a guy and just for a quick test i ran cpu-z built in benchmark to see if its still running fine:

[email protected] 421 single core

Then just to check my ryzen:

[email protected] 431

Thats pretty sad lol. Of course the multi core score was like 1700 vs 4700 but ya. Hopefully destiny 2 can use cores and not rely on pure IPC, sick of old ass games that mainly use one core, grr.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So selling my old PC to a guy and just for a quick test i ran cpu-z built in benchmark to see if its still running fine:
> 
> [email protected] 421 single core
> 
> Then just to check my ryzen:
> 
> [email protected] 431
> 
> Thats pretty sad lol. Of course the multi core score was like 1700 vs 4700 but ya. Hopefully destiny 2 can use cores and not rely on pure IPC, sick of old ass games that mainly use one core, grr.


I also used to run my 2500k @ 4.2ghz. Not really impressed with Single Threaded IPC either. But I'm already happy it wasn't a downgrade in the first place. I work a lot with video so it is a noticeable bump up. It would just be nice to actually get to 4.0ghz or 4.2ghz with safe voltages tough.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be curious to know what OS and video card you were using when you got those numbers? All of those settings are a bit better than mine , I'd think it would be good for a little better latency than I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Win 7 is coming out slower than Win 10 for the AIDA64 bench. Below is The Stilt's timings but tRFC 373, 3x back to back in W10C UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6. I'm using Fury X as GPU.
Click to expand...

Very nice thanks for the info.

My system will gain in latecy scores if i disable relive and the audio drivers ( fury) . Have you noticed that with yours? Thats why i asked Mus about it.


----------



## mus1mus

I am not using AMD GPUs yet. So maybe my tweaks result in a negative scaling.


----------



## TristanL

now with all Noctua cooling:


----------



## coreykill99

So I was digging through my things and moving everything when I was trying to troubleshoot my taichi, I was looking for a mobo speaker anyone still use those?. Came across a couple of my old chips. just thought it was worth a laugh. looking at these. AMD really supported the same socket for a very very long time didn't they. there's even an FX 8350 that belongs here but its in a machine ATM (btw anyone know how to read the manufacturing info on the ryzen? i know its in this thread somewhere. I read it but idk where offhand anymore)

http://s211.photobucket.com/user/coreykill99/media/20170607_214142.jpg.html


----------



## nexxusty

LOL @ above post.

So true.

Well, joining the club boys!!!!! Great to be here!

Replacing my 6800k with an R7 1700 was a great choice. It seems I have a golden or semi golden CPU too. I haven't fully tested stability, however 3.8ghz @ 1.3v with the stock cooler is working well. Not one issue so far at all. Very stable for regular gaming.

Have not loaded it yet... I'll do a quick load test....... 3.8ghz @ 1.3v stock cooler. 65c.... just wow.... *So impressed with AMD*. I have an XSPC Raystorm (Regular Model, not the Pro) that was on my 6800k. Ordered the bracket for AM4 and it's on it's way. Can't wait to put this CPU at 4ghz. 4.1ghz seems doable too. What is the general consensus on the upper limit voltage wise on these Ryzen CPU's?

The one gripe I have.... you guessed it, RAM support. However it's kind of cool to have that come later. One of the many reasons why I love these new AMD CPU's is real time wattage calculations. HWInfo shows me the current draw, wattage, EVERYTHING!!! AMD GPU's do this too. I really want to go AMD for GPU but alas.... I spent $800 on a 27" GSYNC Monitor. We will see what Vega brings to the table. If it's faster than my current GTX 1080 @ 2100mhz/+480mhz on the RAM I will just sell this 1080 and get it. Who cares about GSYNC/Freesync at that point. If Vega is that fast I can easily attain the fps needed for the same experience tearing wise without GSYNC.

I'm in love with AMD again. Smitten even. LOL.

We're early adopters and for a good reason. I don't notice a difference whatsoever at 1440p with this R7 1700 @ 3.8ghz vs my 6800k @ 4.4ghz. Some games even perform better, very few take advantage of the higher core count though. 1080p we all know is a different story..... I truly believe unless you plan on upgrading to 1440p or 4K soon that any R7 and 1080p is super overkill.

If you want 240fps on a 240hz monitor @ 1080p and only play CS and games like it (DOTA2, LoL, etc) get a 7700k for sure.

Otherwise, AMD all the way at this point. You'd really have to be an idiot to pay almost twice the price for a CPU (6800k) with 2 less cores and 4 less threads. I believe this is so accurate that I bought this R7 1700 so I could sell my 6800k immediately. I'm not interested in Intel's shady practices anymore.

*RAID dongles*? Really?

Piss off Intel. I will only ever consider them when they do their "Oh we're getting smashed by AMD again, time for us to actually do some work and pump out a new architecture". Core 2 architecture comes to mind.... we all HAD to jump ship at that point.

Sorry the the rant/big block of text. I'm really excited for the first time in a while. Competition makes the market so much better! For us!


----------



## mus1mus

Not trying to be mean. [email protected] is okay-ish.








however, some chips may scale linearly to a point.

My previous 1700X was good too. [email protected]
The one I posted a few pages back is the same. But 4.0 is not doable even at 1.425. I gave up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> So I was digging through my things and moving everything when I was trying to troubleshoot my taichi, I was looking for a mobo speaker anyone still use those?. Came across a couple of my old chips. just thought it was worth a laugh. looking at these. AMD really supported the same socket for a very very long time didn't they. there's even an FX 8350 that belongs here but its in a machine ATM (btw anyone know how to read the manufacturing info on the ryzen? i know its in this thread somewhere. I read it but idk where offhand anymore)
> 
> http://s211.photobucket.com/user/coreykill99/media/20170607_214142.jpg.html


Week 7 of 2017.

Is the same as my previous 1700X. [email protected], [email protected]

How's yours? Even have the same suffix "SUT"


----------



## coreykill99

my notes are at home ATM on what my last venture into playing was. last I remember I was 3.8 @ 1.3 I think? I only had played with it for an afternoon or so as I kept hitting thermal limits on my cooler running handbrake and prime. I really am unsure why. I reseated it many times. kept shutting down with ryzen master hitting 89-90C reported.
I said forget it ill try again under water and of course my EK pump arrived in the mail yesterday, the last piece I needed. and I had bricked my board the day before.

now gotta wait for the RMA fairy to send me a new board. but ill resume testing when the new board comes and let you know. I find it very interesting that your location is the Philippines and your chip was the same lot as mine. just kinda neat to think about. a specific lot dosent get palleted up as one load. it gets spread out all over.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> my notes are at home ATM on what my last venture into playing was. last I remember I was 3.8 @ 1.3 I think? I only had played with it for an afternoon or so as I kept hitting thermal limits on my cooler running handbrake and prime. I really am unsure why. I reseated it many times. kept shutting down with ryzen master hitting 89-90C reported.
> I said forget it ill try again under water and of course my EK pump arrived in the mail yesterday, the last piece I needed. and I had bricked my board the day before.
> 
> now gotta wait for the RMA fairy to send me a new board. but ill resume testing when the new board comes and let you know. I find it very interesting that your location is the Philippines and your chip was the same lot as mine. just kinda neat to think about. a specific lot dosent get palleted up as one load. it gets spread out all over.


Hahah.

They go out by the thousands anyway.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not trying to be mean. [email protected] is okay-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, some chips may scale linearly to a point.
> 
> My previous 1700X was good too. [email protected]
> The one I posted a few pages back is the same. But 4.0 is not doable even at 1.425. I gave up.
> Week 7 of 2017.
> 
> Is the same as my previous 1700X. [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> How's yours? Even have the same suffix "SUT"


Naw naw, I know you aren't trying to be mean bro.

I see your point. I was under the impression that 3.8ghz @ 1.3v was a decent CPU. There's always room for me to be wrong. LOL.

Here is hoping 4ghz doesn't require a massive increase in vcore, or in other words... The vcore increase needed from 3.8ghz to 4.0ghz scales linearly as you said. I doubt it will, however I am okay with 1.4v+. I *will* have 480mm of rad space behind a D5 Vario and an XSPC Raystorm on it.

I honestly haven't tested 3.9ghz with the stock cooler, I was surprised to see it topping out at 65c. Really surprised . I am going to test out 3.9ghz @ 1.3v now.

BRB with some preliminary results.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I'd agree except most of those am3+ boards did not see upgraded vrm components. Recycled the same vrm solution, components and all, and kept selling. Sort of like... msi's product line, asus product line, asrock's.. gigabyte's... sense a trend?
> 
> This is one of the reasons I object to good enough. If it truly were then you wouldn't see the vrm solutions on the flagship boards. They'd just be 4+x crud with cheap components too..
> 
> You're dead on about the zen states app. Already ported to nix. if memory serves it works with their whole product stack already.


You know I respect your information yendor. I do still disagree a bit. Yes those boards stayed with same quality components on a good amount of the boards gigabyte did upgrade to revision 1.2 or 2.0 something to that effect on the ud3 and 5 boards IIRC. Multiple possibilities for that one they all knew am3 was dead or dying. With Ryzen its a whole new ballgame and I bet they advance nicely this time around on quality. That being said manufactures sell needless stuff all the time. Remember good ol unlocking days? A company's motto typically is if it aint broke dont fix it. And im not saying higher end boards are not more capable, what im saying is the prejudice about b350 with 4 or 4=2 phases are just fine for overclocking as most will hit 3.8 to 3.9 on ~1.35v and that's just fine for any decent quality components. Most cant pass 4GHz anyways. So a better way to frame the information would be to say for 1.2-1.35ish is fine whatever speeds you can hit with that stability. if you want uber overclocks 3.9ish to 4+ you need taichi or whatever.

As for the ported to "nix" not sure what nix is. But im assuming memory addresses should be the same on asus line products id image for simplicity. What do you think? I wanna get it working on my PC and since im a programmer figured I could whip something up for everyone.


----------



## AlphaC

"Nix" = Linux...

Anyhow if you suggest a 4 phase board for anything over 1.3V or so that's reckless for an 8 core.

There was a Biostar GTN ITX board that hit 75°C on stock clocks.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> "Nix" = Linux...
> 
> Anyhow if you suggest a 4 phase board for anything over 1.3V or so that's reckless for an 8 core.
> 
> There was a Biostar GTN ITX board that hit 75°C on stock clocks.


Proof of this?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Proof of this?


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75458-biostar-x370gtn-itx-am4-motherboard-review-3.html
Quote:


> As mentioned in the introduction, the X370GTN has a seven-phase CPU power design that utilizes an Intersil ISL95712 PWM controller and Nikos PK612DZ MOSFETs. Those seven phases are divided into a 4+ 3 configuration, with four phases dedicated to the CPU cores and three phases for the SOC. While four phases might seem insufficient to handle an eight-core processor, the simple fact of the matter is that it's the most common VRM configuration on AM4 motherboards at the moment and it is what Biostar uses on all of their AM4 motherboards, except the flagship X370GT7. Likewise, this model uses capacitors that are rated at 5K, which aren't as good as the 10K rated ones used by some of the competition, but are the same capacitors that Biostar uses on their aforementioned flagship model.
> 
> While the use of Nikos MOSFETs doesn't worry us - despite the fact that they aren't the best when it comes to power efficiency - the tiny little MOSFET heatsink that has been enlisted to cool them is a cause for concern. With our Ryzen 7 1800X at default core clocks and the memory set to DDR4-3200, we ran the AIDA64 System Stability Test for about 90 minutes and the heatsink got extremely hot, peaking at around 75°C / 167°F. That will burn you in about one second. The four power chokes reached about 60°C / 140°F. The three exposed MOSFETs and chokes that handle the SOC portion were all running in the 48-55°C / 119-122°F range, which is hot but not terrible. Our open test bench has no active or passive airflow, so it is a worst case scenario, but then again tiny Mini ITX cases don't have great airflow and they could theoretically trap even more heat. Overall, we recommend some type of additional airflow if you're using a Ryzen 7, while four-core or six-core processors shouldn't cause similar issues.


That's the heatsink, not even the mosfets themselves.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> I also used to run my 2500k @ 4.2ghz. Not really impressed with Single Threaded IPC either. But I'm already happy it wasn't a downgrade in the first place. I work a lot with video so it is a noticeable bump up. It would just be nice to actually get to 4.0ghz or 4.2ghz with safe voltages tough.


I was just talking about this in another thread, but it's worth rehashing here. I don't think it's 'sad', I think that we're running into the limits of IPC improvement as it relates to gaming. Sandy is still very viable in gaming when overclocked. At this point anything Haswell or better for IPC is well-suited to games and so the suitability of a processor to your needs is now more about how long you plan to keep it, what else you plan to do with it, what you run in the background as a baseline, etc. Ryzen offers that Haswell+ level of IPC while providing maximum flexibility on a platform that accepts upgrades. That's what you're getting with Ryzen.

7nm/10nm will probably be the last process upgrade that sees significant IPC improvement on silicon and even then, I wouldn't expect the world.


----------



## Nighthog

You can clock the B350 boards if and when you do place a good airflow/pressure fan on the vrm heatsinks. Maybe even water cool the damn things









You can push 1.5V if you want to... be sure of what you are doing and don't be reckless whit how you test out things and *CHECK THE DAMN TEMPS*! at all times.
I'm unsure how many boards really support close to 1.5V though. I've seen many mention they can't even go 1.4V on many of them? (BIOS settings I mean)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75458-biostar-x370gtn-itx-am4-motherboard-review-3.html
> That's the heatsink, not even the mosfets themselves.


That's not proof thats a board review that shows BIOSTAR boards operating at "The end result was a 1.334V minimum, 1.367V maximum, and 1.352V average CPU core voltage. " -From the review.....

What people on here fail to understand with respect is that phases are only part of the story it al depends on what they are RATED for. Not all 4 phase or 6 or 8 phases can take the same voltage. That's up to the components quality and rating which is not based on phases. So show proof of all 4phases board dying with 1.3 or above vcore. you cant because thats just not reality.

Also yall keep skipping the fact they have built in protections and throttle if there is imminent damage.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> I also used to run my 2500k @ 4.2ghz. Not really impressed with Single Threaded IPC either. But I'm already happy it wasn't a downgrade in the first place. I work a lot with video so it is a noticeable bump up. It would just be nice to actually get to 4.0ghz or 4.2ghz with safe voltages tough.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just talking about this in another thread, but it's worth rehashing here. I don't think it's 'sad', I think that we're running into the limits of IPC improvement as it relates to gaming. Sandy is still very viable in gaming when overclocked. At this point anything Haswell or better for IPC is well-suited to games and so the suitability of a processor to your needs is now more about how long you plan to keep it, what else you plan to do with it, what you run in the background as a baseline, etc. Ryzen offers that Haswell+ level of IPC while providing maximum flexibility on a platform that accepts upgrades. That's what you're getting with Ryzen.
> 
> 7nm/10nm will probably be the last process upgrade that sees significant IPC improvement on silicon and even then, I wouldn't expect the world.
Click to expand...

Maybe IBM seems pretty confident in their new 5 nm tech https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/06/ibm-5nm-chip/
Quote:


> IBM says that, compared to commercial 10nm chips (presumably Samsung's 10nm process), the new 5nm tech offers a 40 percent performance boost at the same power, or a 75 percent drop in power consumption at the same performance. Density is also through the roof, with IBM claiming it can squeeze up to 30 billion transistors onto a 50-square-millimetre chip (roughly the size of a fingernail), up from 20 billion transistors on a similarly-sized 7nm chip.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> That's not proof thats a board review that shows BIOSTAR boards operating at "The end result was a 1.334V minimum, 1.367V maximum, and 1.352V average CPU core voltage. " -From the review.....
> 
> What people on here fail to understand with respect is that phases are only part of the story it al depends on what they are RATED for. Not all 4 phase or 6 or 8 phases can take the same voltage. That's up to the components quality and rating which is not based on phases. So show proof of all 4phases board dying with 1.3 or above vcore. you cant because thats just not reality.
> 
> Also yall keep skipping the fact they have built in protections and throttle if there is imminent damage.


You're reading the wrong section because they overclocked it to 3.9GHz on 1.35V (the limit of the board BIOS)

Yes the boards have protections but advising people to buy 4 phase boards for 8 cores and having them run into throttling is sub-optimal any way you cut it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You're reading the wrong section because they overclocked it to 3.9GHz on 1.35V (the limit of the board BIOS)
> 
> Yes the boards have protections but advising people to buy 4 phase boards for 8 cores and having them run into throttling is sub-optimal any way you cut it.


Now you're being a bit deceptive of my intentions. I was telling nobody to buy this board. I was saying this myth that 4 phase or 4+2 phase is not fine for overclocking is wrong. The overclocking is limited mostly by the CPU as no matter what board you have most cant go past 4 or 4.1 without dangerous levels of vcore. So if someone wants to save 80-150 dollars and go with a asus prime b350 or similar specced board with good components they can and put that money towards water cooling or m.2 or better gpu. You have zero grounds for proving what has been pushed in this thread as canon. Its just simply not true.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I was just talking about this in another thread, but it's worth rehashing here. I don't think it's 'sad', I think that we're running into the limits of IPC improvement as it relates to gaming. Sandy is still very viable in gaming when overclocked. At this point anything Haswell or better for IPC is well-suited to games and so the suitability of a processor to your needs is now more about how long you plan to keep it, what else you plan to do with it, what you run in the background as a baseline, etc. Ryzen offers that Haswell+ level of IPC while providing maximum flexibility on a platform that accepts upgrades. That's what you're getting with Ryzen.
> 
> 7nm/10nm will probably be the last process upgrade that sees significant IPC improvement on silicon and even then, I wouldn't expect the world.


Ya that and value is part of the reason i went 1700 over 7700k, i kept my last PC 6 years. I surely would have been as happy or happier with intel BUT i know i would have had to delid a 7700k and the fact it was actually more expensive, didnt come with a cooler, and was only an incremental upgrade from gen to gen is why i went with AMD.

If games in the next year dont start to show better scaling with cores i may go back to intel if i7 mainstream line goes to 6c/12t, but as of now im ok with ryzen.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I checked the asus b350 prime plus page and it says 6 phase anyways. lol But talking with the hardware guy again he says its pretty much down to mosfet rating and inductor rating. The typical limiting factor is of course the inductors.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Now you're being a bit deceptive of my intentions. I was telling nobody to buy this board. I was saying this myth that 4 phase or 4+2 phase is not fine for overclocking is wrong. The overclocking is limited mostly by the CPU as no matter what board you have most cant go past 4 or 4.1 without dangerous levels of vcore. So if someone wants to save 80-150 dollars and go with a asus prime b350 or similar specced board with good components they can and put that money towards water cooling or m.2 or better gpu. You have zero grounds for proving what has been pushed in this thread as canon. Its just simply not true.


Which part is not true?

It's pretty much the same for other B350 boards except B350 Pro Carbon which has 2 mosfets per phase for both high and lowside rather than just 2 mosfets for lowside once you account for the RDS(on) and the switching rise & fall time (i.e. the most basic three metrics for power dissipation in mosfets).

Just as an example, Nighthog had to use 2000+RPM fans on his Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 VRM to achieve reasonable VRM temps overclocking a Ryzen 7. IIRC otherwise it hit 90+ degrees C.

The price difference between a 4 phase board and a B350 Pro carbon & x370 prime pro is not more than $60 unless you compare the outright cheapest B350 boards without USB 3.1 gen 2 , ALC1220 , or Intel LAN among other features. Even a B350M-A Prime with no heatsinks on VRM usually runs $80 and that has ALC887.

If you wrote 4 phase boards are fine for Ryzen 5 hexcores nobody would have called you out on it.

Your rationale is "8 cores can't hit 4GHz reliably without high v_core" which is a flawed premise. By skimping on the motherboard _on a longterm socket_, you artificially lower the headroom on the CPU for overclocking by introducing the motherboard's VRM as a variable. If someone suffers BSOD because the 4 phase VRM can't take it without throttling and conclude it's a dud CPU, that's reflecting poorly on the Ryzen chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I checked the asus b350 prime plus page and it says 6 phase anyways. lol But talking with the hardware guy again he says its pretty much down to mosfet rating and inductor rating. The typical limiting factor is of course the inductors.


When's the last time you heard someone blow an inductor?

Also it says 6 phases but it's 4 plus 2 for the SOC for B350 Prime.


----------



## IRobot23

Whats wrong with prices this days, ryzen is getting cheaper also I7 7700K droped more then 30€ in a month.
Suddenly 6 core cheaper than MB (already) and DDR4 16Gb.


----------



## Darlinangel

I personally don't see anything wrong with B350 with minor to little overclocking for the everyday user... He/She going to be benching/gaming/internet surfing. Enthusiast going to get what he/she needs to get...
Would I personally recommend any B350 board over a x370 knowing that they are going to be overclocking it... I wouldn't because got hard limits on the board. From what I've been reading a lot of owners are wishing that they spent a extra bit of money on the MB so they can get that temperature under control or get that extra 100-200mhz that they know is in the chip but hitting VRM temp and voltage limits on the B350 boards...

Everyone entitled to their own opinions though...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Which part is not true?
> 
> It's pretty much the same for other B350 boards except B350 Pro Carbon which has 2 mosfets per phase for both high and lowside rather than just 2 mosfets for lowside once you account for the RDS(on) and the switching rise & fall time (i.e. the most basic three metrics for power dissipation in mosfets).
> 
> Just as an example, Nighthog had to use 2000+RPM fans on his Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 VRM to achieve reasonable VRM temps overclocking a Ryzen 7. IIRC otherwise it hit 90+ degrees C.
> 
> The price difference between a 4 phase board and a B350 Pro carbon & x370 prime pro is not more than $60 unless you compare the outright cheapest B350 boards without USB 3.1 gen 2 , ALC1220 , or Intel LAN among other features. Even a B350M-A Prime with no heatsinks on VRM usually runs $80 and that has ALC887.
> 
> If you wrote 4 phase boards are fine for Ryzen 5 hexcores nobody would have called you out on it.
> 
> Your rationale is "8 cores can't hit 4GHz reliably without high v_core" which is a flawed premise. By skimping on the motherboard _on a longterm socket_, you artificially lower the headroom on the CPU for overclocking by introducing the motherboard's VRM as a variable. If someone suffers BSOD because the 4 phase VRM can't take it without throttling and conclude it's a dud CPU, that's reflecting poorly on the Ryzen chip.
> When's the last time you heard someone blow an inductor?
> 
> Also it says 6 phases but it's 4 plus 2 for the SOC for B350 Prime.


Ok first of all nobody "called me out" as nobody offers any evidence for what your claiming. You keep pointing to individuals experience and I don't buy that as proof. Proof is to have hard evidence such as a part recommended max vcrore spec sheet, or reproducible circumstances and you have provided neither. as stated multiple times I own two boards and the b350 does the exact same clocks. The limiting facotr here is not VRMs (mostly) but the wall of the CPU allowed vcore to frequency ratio. Nobody needs 8phase VRMs for ~3.8GHz so you keep spouting misinformation. Do you understand how these work? 65w......here. Not 200w so calm it down a bit. I can take some shots of my b350 4 phase board doing fine at 1.38v care to see it when I get home? Or is my experience not good enough but random people (with no electrical engineering degrees) on the internet are?

EDIT: you said im assuming that big vcore is needed to hit 4GHz well often it is needed but I would not say all or even most. But you then concede my point. VRMs ONLY limit vcore......So if you can hit 4+GHz on a b350 board at lower voltage there is no issue.....wtc are you even talking about?


----------



## AlphaC

Ryzen 7 1700 is only 65W TDP at stock (i.e. 3.1GHz XFR , 3.7GHz 2 core XFR) , which is where the inflection point in the voltage curve is.

ASUS has provided max Ryzen recommended V_Core already. see CH VI Hero OC guide http://www.mediafire.com/file/mciue95x0a2xfq7/C6H_XOC_Guide_v05.pdf (via http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread)

Mosfets don't have recommended v_core , they have recommended max power dissipation and package power limits.

ASUS B350:
www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C09N-D.PDF High side
www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C06N-D.PDF Low side

Gigabyte B350:
www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF high side
www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C06N-D.PDF Low side

Asrock B350 (one of two variants)
www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4337NSKP_datasheet.pdf high side
www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4336NSKP_datasheet.pdf low side

MSI:
http://www.unikc.com.cn/UploadFile/products/2015710171838-PK616BA_REV1.0_20140220.pdf high side
products.niko-sem.com/images/product/148231008405971632.pdf low side


----------



## nexxusty

Why don't you bros chill?

This is a ridiculous argument.

Newer phases are much more efficient. Especially the fully digital Dr.MOS style.

B350 is fine for mild overclocking and gaming. The problem with opinions is when they starting crossing with facts.... which I have seen here many times with this argument.

Stop wasting your time arguing and enjoy your Ryzen CPU's.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You know I respect your information yendor. I do still disagree a bit. Yes those boards stayed with same quality components on a good amount of the boards gigabyte did upgrade to revision 1.2 or 2.0 something to that effect on the ud3 and 5 boards IIRC. Multiple possibilities for that one they all knew am3 was dead or dying. With Ryzen its a whole new ballgame and I bet they advance nicely this time around on quality. That being said manufactures sell needless stuff all the time. Remember good ol unlocking days? A company's motto typically is if it aint broke dont fix it. And im not saying higher end boards are not more capable, what im saying is the prejudice about b350 with 4 or 4=2 phases are just fine for overclocking as most will hit 3.8 to 3.9 on ~1.35v and that's just fine for any decent quality components. Most cant pass 4GHz anyways. So a better way to frame the information would be to say for 1.2-1.35ish is fine whatever speeds you can hit with that stability. if you want uber overclocks 3.9ish to 4+ you need taichi or whatever.
> 
> As for the ported to "nix" not sure what nix is. But im assuming memory addresses should be the same on asus line products id image for simplicity. What do you think? I wanna get it working on my PC and since im a programmer figured I could whip something up for everyone.


I agree the list doesn't account for presumption that manufacturer's "gave up" on am3+. I just fear that having established a practice regarding amd's products an institutional habit of selling short vrm quality is going to be the norm. Better quality, cooler components. achievable without breaking the bank. Don't see it. It's why I object to 'good enough' If it's considered acceptable where's the manufacturer incentive to improve things further down the stack?

nix.. I actually think Unix still.. Asrock and Biostar both have pstate overclocking functional in bios? It's definitely something that would benefit component lifespans. Easiest if memory addresses are consistant for each vendor. Guess that would be the starting point.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700 is only 65W TDP at stock (i.e. 3.1GHz XFR , 3.7GHz 2 core XFR) , which is where the inflection point in the voltage curve is.
> 
> ASUS has provided max Ryzen recommended V_Core already. see CH VI Hero OC guide http://www.mediafire.com/file/mciue95x0a2xfq7/C6H_XOC_Guide_v05.pdf (via http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread)
> 
> Mosfets don't have recommended v_core , they have recommended max power dissipation and package power limits.
> 
> ASUS B350:
> www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C09N-D.PDF High side
> www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C06N-D.PDF Low side
> 
> Gigabyte B350:
> www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF high side
> www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C06N-D.PDF Low side
> 
> Asrock B350 (one of two variants)
> www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4337NSKP_datasheet.pdf high side
> www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4336NSKP_datasheet.pdf low side
> 
> MSI:
> http://www.unikc.com.cn/UploadFile/products/2015710171838-PK616BA_REV1.0_20140220.pdf high side
> products.niko-sem.com/images/product/148231008405971632.pdf low side


Please stop twisting or mischaracterizing what i say. I never said afaik that mosfets have recommended vcore. have a bit of patience with my words I have a neurological condition and can blend sentences together at times.

None of those sheets (about mosfets) had anything backing up your original point. Also people need to stop citing b350 or x970 as overclocking rules they are chipsets and nothing more. We are talking VRM phases and quality along with thermal limits. 4 phase can do mid to high 1.3v just fine. Unless the company chose lower quality components. Again zero proof to counter what im saying. Do you want me to screen shot my rig running at those with VRM temps?


----------



## hurricane28

Here dudes, here you can learn something about vrm: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpS0n7xxSadV6Gkwzv928N1MT68Nd1muu


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Youtube is not a scientific source. lol We are talking electrical engineering here, and part ratings.


----------



## hurricane28

You didn't even watch... This is not about YouTube.. You are also no scientist..

This is how VRM's work and how hot they can get, its rather simple math but i am too lazy to point it out myself while there is a video around that explains it.


----------



## Yviena

I see almost no point in going 4ghz on ryzen as higher clocked ram will have more of a impact on fps than core clock.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Youtube is not a scientific source. lol We are talking electrical engineering here, and part ratings.


Buildzoid, the guy who does the actually hardcore overclocking channel is capable of doing the work. Unfortunately he does a lot of actually hardcore napkin math with broad generalizations. Especially in comparisons. On the other hand his epic rant about the Taichi bios was, and still is, a hilarious watch...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You didn't even watch... This is not about YouTube.. You are also no scientist..
> 
> This is how VRM's work and how hot they can get, its rather simple math but i am too lazy to point it out myself while there is a video around that explains it.


I try to think scientifically. But that's not what my degree is in, however my coworker does have a degree since he does this everyday, and says the same thing im saying. He say "it's down to the quality of the components and the biggest 'bottleneck' would be on the inductors NOT the mosfets." Youtube videos are the lazy man's proof imo. observable reproducible results backed by specs are what matters here.

So to summarize I say 4 or 4+2 is perfectly fine for voltage in the 1.3 range. If going past 1.38ish you should be fine, even if you go past all you have to do is check temps, and make sure the CPU is not dropping threads. Easy peezy lemon squeezy.

To everyone else its not an argument its a debate between two nerds. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Buildzoid, the guy who does the actually hardcore overclocking channel is capable of doing the work. Unfortunately he does a lot of actually hardcore napkin math with broad generalizations. Especially in comparisons. On the other hand his epic rant about the Taichi bios was, and still is, a hilarious watch...


Ill have to check him out when I get home. Back on topic a bit. New agesa (6) netted me 2933 up from 2666 on ram but still no joy for 3200 or even 3000. As for the python script ill experiment when I get home for yall.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I see almost no point in going 4ghz on ryzen as higher clocked ram will have more of a impact on fps than core clock.


That isnt true whatsoever, core clock is far far far more important.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ill have to check him out when I get home. Back on topic a bit. New agesa (6) netted me 2933 up from 2666 on ram but still no joy for 3200 or even 3000. As for the python script ill experiment when I get home for yall.


many new bells and whistles to adjust. 2933 is a divider that performed better than 3200 (most of them did though), in previous bios. When experimenting with the python script I would suggest appropriate caution before running it. Setting wrong value is very detrimental. Initial post here latest linux version (I suspect is more specific to crosshair) here and first post when it was ported to linux with link to original .py here. Note the strong warning about VID and have fun.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> many new bells and whistles to adjust. 2933 is a divider that performed better than 3200 (most of them did though), in previous bios. When experimenting with the python script I would suggest appropriate caution before running it. Setting wrong value is very detrimental. Initial post here latest linux version (I suspect is more specific to crosshair) here and first post when it was ported to linux with link to original .py here. Note the strong warning about VID and have fun.


The worst that will happen from my experience is python just won't run, or fail if the value is not at the memory address. Had some of my more pro programming coworkers take a look and they agree should be fine as you're not doing much low level things with the exception of the hex addresses of course. Yea that board added about 100+ settings it seems. haha


----------



## savagebunny

So check this out, I haven't updated yet but Biostar pushed there 1.0.0.6 Beta bios out, guess the Chinese forum isn't quite happy with some things, but the results are odd with the RAM.



http://imgur.com/WMTyb


14-14-24-58-82-1T @ 3680Mhz, FlareX kit they were using in the screenshot of the rig.

Then a good ole AIDA64 bug



http://imgur.com/iKQUx


14-14-24-58 @ 3600


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I try to think scientifically. But that's not what my degree is in, however my coworker does have a degree since he does this everyday, and says the same thing im saying. He say "it's down to the quality of the components and the biggest 'bottleneck' would be on the inductors NOT the mosfets." Youtube videos are the lazy man's proof imo. observable reproducible results backed by specs are what matters here.
> 
> So to summarize I say 4 or 4+2 is perfectly fine for voltage in the 1.3 range. If going past 1.38ish you should be fine, even if you go past all you have to do is check temps, and make sure the CPU is not dropping threads. Easy peezy lemon squeezy.
> 
> To everyone else its not an argument its a debate between two nerds. lol
> Ill have to check him out when I get home. Back on topic a bit. New agesa (6) netted me 2933 up from 2666 on ram but still no joy for 3200 or even 3000. As for the python script ill experiment when I get home for yall.


Its the quality of components than make current 4+2/4+3 boards bad. I have had extremely powerful 4 phase boards to examine, they could push 400w with zero problems (DFI AM2+/Phenom I boards). These new boards, all but one or two of them, are not even close. They start choking at the 175w mark.

If you want to 24/7 OC on these new 4 phase boards with an eight core chip, you will more than likely have motherboard reliability issues due to cooking the caps in the VRM. The hotter those run, the shorter their lifespan. And on cheap boards you are likely to have caps that have short MTBF to begin with.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So check this out, I haven't updated yet but Biostar pushed there 1.0.0.6 Beta bios out, guess the Chinese forum isn't quite happy with some things, but the results are odd with the RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WMTyb
> 
> 
> 14-14-24-58-82-1T @ 3680Mhz, FlareX kit they were using in the screenshot of the rig.
> 
> Then a good ole AIDA64 bug
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iKQUx
> 
> 
> 14-14-24-58 @ 3600


12ns


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> 12ns


ya, bug of the century right there lol


----------



## miklkit

Still talking motherboards? Have you looked at this? http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list

It is mainly and long and sordid history of motherboard manufacturers ripping off their customers. Most of those boards can barely handle stock clocks, much less overclocking. And they have been selling some of them since 2012.

When it comes to AMD motherboards things like "Let the buyer beware." and "Once burned, twice shy." come to mind. Where is the evidence that their Ryzen boards are any better?

There is more to it than just VRMs. Heat sinks and bios play a large part in the overall experience as well as quality control. I have had 2 boards that were warped right out of the box. Another one warped from the heat of its tiny heat sinks at stock voltage. If that kind of experience is acceptable for you, then have at it, but I for one will never recommend a puny underengineered board around here.

The B350 boards are ok for stock to very mild OC, but nothing more and their longevity is suspect.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> ya, bug of the century right there lol


double R7 1800X D


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So check this out, I haven't updated yet but Biostar pushed there 1.0.0.6 Beta bios out, guess the Chinese forum isn't quite happy with some things, but the results are odd with the RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WMTyb
> 
> 
> 14-14-24-58-82-1T @ 3680Mhz, FlareX kit they were using in the screenshot of the rig.
> 
> Then a good ole AIDA64 bug
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iKQUx
> 
> 
> 14-14-24-58 @ 3600


12.7ns latency. What could possibly be bugged?

what's the forum address?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ugh......plz just stop. I say that with hubris, but seriously stop saying that we don't have any information to suspect these new components are any different than the old ones and therefore better, then affirming exactly that for your opinion. We just dont know yet. Based on simple math and common sense 4 and 4+2 are seemingly fine for 1.3v/n lets get this straight nobody knows so affirming anything different is hypocritical. No disrespect of course.

We can agree to disagree for now until the data is in like I said im running 38x and 1.3v just fine temp and stability wise. Also There is no good overclock on ryzen its all mediocre and mild by definition as a whole. I mean 4Ghz is the ceiling in most cases.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 12.7ns latency. What could possibly be bugged?
> 
> what's the forum address?


Unless Biostar worked magic by lowering the latency this much, I haven't even seen that low of a number from chew* and any other of his friends.

http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cpumbram&wr_id=77744&sca=BIOSTAR


----------



## Johan45

It's just a bug with Win10/Aida that's not a true reading


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm back to trying to update my fork of OpenHardwareMonitor to read Ryzen Temps. Does anyone know what PCI device RyzenMaster / HWiNFO use to read Temperature Data? I can't seem to find what Device ID will work because AMD hasn't released any documentation yet on Ryzen.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's just a bug with Win10/Aida that's not a true reading


If that was a true reading then disabling the L3 cache would actually improve performance.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So check this out, I haven't updated yet but Biostar pushed there 1.0.0.6 Beta bios out, guess the Chinese forum isn't quite happy with some things, but the results are odd with the RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WMTyb
> 
> 
> 14-14-24-58-82-1T @ 3680Mhz, FlareX kit they were using in the screenshot of the rig.
> 
> Then a good ole AIDA64 bug
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iKQUx
> 
> 
> 14-14-24-58 @ 3600


Nice results on clocks









What specific flare-x kit are you running?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Nice results on clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What specific flare-x kit are you running?


Not even mine lol. Its in this thread for Biostar http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cpumbram&wr_id=77744&sca=BIOSTAR


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Proof of this?


You can say sorry i was wrong now.

My findings with boards i actually tested not blowing smoke out of my rear netted similar results.

Run prime 95 passive cooling vrm 24 hours my way @ 1.3v and 3.8....get back to me in a month after your rma is complete.

If you refuse to do it...well you admit its not wise...you do it your going to kill something.

Lose lose.

I have provided my proof in videos.

You have provided hot air.

Ive killed boards. I also took those claiming bdie can not be killed advice on shear say so...i killed it.

You want proof for our argument but provide words for your argument.

Lol please tell me hw monitor did not tell you your vrm is 30c









Oh and now your backpedallin...first its 1.38 is fine now 1.3....reality...however is 1.2 full load 24/7.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone getting lower FPS in overwatch today? Nothing else on my pc is getting lower FPS, just that game. 15-20 fps decrease depending on the map. I guess a plus is overwatch looks pretty good on low, nearly 200 fps at 1440p with a 1060 lol.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> now with all Noctua cooling:


AH so i'm not the only one

Edit see their new fans i want them and if they have new 140nm fans my default X61 fans are gonna go.

Probably why my VRM runs cooler then others on my board haha.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> The worst that will happen from my experience is python just won't run, or fail if the value is not at the memory address. Had some of my more pro programming coworkers take a look and they agree should be fine as you're not doing much low level things with the exception of the hex addresses of course. Yea that board added about 100+ settings it seems. haha


nah it's the potential for the script to work as intended but the user to set VID incorrectly. I suppose that could be prevented. I'd forgotten about k17tk , a pstate utility for win. I forget where I ran across it first but apparently I'm stalking @Formula350 who's used it on his motherboard and mentioned it a couple of different places. It has some issues but could provide some insight. So for the code itself you can find it here
k17tk
it requires other files I'm skipping for the moment.. I think it's agnostic where motherboards are concerned. Not sure.. Developer blog (google translate is your friend) at http://hbkim.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2017-05-14


----------



## chew*

Requires win ring files. Very simple. I am using it. Core temp requires same files fyi.

Solved my k7 blck/auto multi issues in a stripped os that could not run RM.


----------



## polkfan

Man i doubt anyone here knows how much it bugs me being VRM limited my CPU Runs freaking cool at 1.25V 3.7Ghz with my cooling and i know it can do more 3.95Ghz 1.375V fully stable but i'm to scared to run it at that over VRM temps.

Upgrading my board most likely sometime this year, what others here say GET a high-end 200$ board if you really care about max performance Ryzen. IMO Not wasted money when i can buy a 2020 newer ryzen chip and put it in my current board.


----------



## hurricane28

Yup, which is why my advice is DON'T CHEAP OUT ON MOTHERBOARD AND PSU! As they are the most important factors regarding overclocking.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well, well, well, would you look at what just came to the office, but this time addressed to me!



But now I have to wait until next Tuesday to see if my 2x8 G.Skill Trident 3200c14 kit has arrived at the store. Finding this memory has turned out to be quite troublesome in my forgotten land.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man i doubt anyone here knows how much it bugs me being VRM limited my CPU Runs freaking cool at 1.25V 3.7Ghz with my cooling and i know it can do more 3.95Ghz 1.375V fully stable but i'm to scared to run it at that over VRM temps.
> 
> Upgrading my board most likely sometime this year, what others here say GET a high-end 200$ board if you really care about max performance Ryzen. IMO Not wasted money when i can buy a 2020 newer ryzen chip and put it in my current board.


The lower end boards seem to do "fine" with the 6 core chips but fall flat on the 8 cores. The quads seem to be able to overclock well with any pile of components, can do 3.9 on a 3+2 with VRM temps at ~60c. Would imagine a good 6+2 would be sufficient for most peoples R7 overclocking needs.


----------



## chew*

Yep quads awesome on b350.

If a vendor sticks a real heatsink on a b350 probably max out 6c to.


----------



## Despoiler

Biostar 1.0.0.6 AGESA *BETA* BIOS dropbox links for X370GT7, X370GT5, B350GT5, and B350GT3.

http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cpumbram&wr_id=77883&ckattempt=1


----------



## SpecFree

Hello everyone.

ive bought into the Ryzen platform aswell, and went with some ddr4 i had from a earlier machine, this is sadly Samsung E-Die and im having trouble getting past 2400mhz.
my question is wether you think there will be any chance itll be able to run at its rated speed in the future, or wether i would need b-die ram.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> ive bought into the Ryzen platform aswell, and went with some ddr4 i had from a earlier machine, this is sadly Samsung E-Die and im having trouble getting past 2400mhz.
> my question is wether you think there will be any chance itll be able to run at its rated speed in the future, or wether i would need b-die ram.


What motherboard and BIOS version?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> ive bought into the Ryzen platform aswell, and went with some ddr4 i had from a earlier machine, this is sadly Samsung E-Die and im having trouble getting past 2400mhz.
> my question is wether you think there will be any chance itll be able to run at its rated speed in the future, or wether i would need b-die ram.


If you ever get user configurable sub-timings on your board its likely you can get it to work. Im sitting on some Hynix ram that does 2933 without problems, but its SPD is programmed specifically for Ryzen. The timing tables in it look quite a bit different than other DDR4 I have seen.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Biostar 1.0.0.6 AGESA *BETA* BIOS dropbox links for X370GT7, X370GT5, B350GT5, and B350GT3.
> 
> http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cpumbram&wr_id=77883&ckattempt=1


4 Dimm 3200mhz, no post.


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> What motherboard and BIOS version?


Asus Crosshair Hero VI on BIOS 9943
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you ever get user configurable sub-timings on your board its likely you can get it to work. Im sitting on some Hynix ram that does 2933 without problems, but its SPD is programmed specifically for Ryzen. The timing tables in it look quite a bit different than other DDR4 I have seen.


ive tried, but cant get anything to post past the stock timings at 2400Mhz


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Asus Crosshair Hero VI on BIOS 9943
> 
> ive tried, but cant get anything to post past the stock timings at 2400Mhz


Try the latest 1.0.0.6 beta?


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Try the latest 1.0.0.6 beta?


i believe 9943 is the latest


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Asus Crosshair Hero VI on BIOS 9943
> ive tried, but cant get anything to post past the stock timings at 2400Mhz


It may take tweaking the more esoteric voltages.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Try the latest 1.0.0.6 beta?


Ding ding ding ding. We have a winner.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> i believe 9943 is the latest


There is a 9945 alternate version that supposedly works better for "Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB"


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Ding ding ding ding. We have a winner.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
> There is a 9945 alternate version that supposedly works better for "Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Ding ding ding ding. We have a winner.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
> There is a 9945 alternate version that supposedly works better for "Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB"


yeah i guess i could give that a go


----------



## lightofhonor

Tried 1.0.0.6 on the ASRock Killer. Still can't get 3200mhz stable on my 32gb 2-stick kit. Still stuck on 2933.

Forced command rate, disabled gear down, but won't last more than a few minutes in Windows.

Ideas?


----------



## Darlinangel

Up the DRAM voltage 1.45v and SOC 1.2v? A little extra power might make it stable for you.


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Ding ding ding ding. We have a winner.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
> There is a 9945 alternate version that supposedly works better for "Hynix AFR 4x16GB or Samsung B 4x8GB"


god damn!

flashed the bios and set the memory to 2933Mhz.
booted right up at 1.35v with stock timings...


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> god damn!
> 
> flashed the bios and set the memory to 2933Mhz.
> booted right up at 1.35v with stock timings...


Hell ya! That's what we like to hear.


----------



## m00ter

Just a brief update from me; I replaced the cooler last week (hoses on my old H100i were cracking *sad face*) but am pleased with the new H110i V2.... even if it did take Corsair a week or so to ship my AM4 bracket!

Anyway, I've got her absolutely 24hr AIDA64 stable at 3950 @ 1.38v, with 16GB of mem sitting at 3466 14-14-14-34 1T - all with max temps of 50C - so am pretty chuffed.

Not sure how much voltage it'd take to get stable beyond 3950 mind, but this seems to be the happy place so will leave it there for the meanwhile. Maybe play around some more when the next bios is released or something.

Am still very happy, she wipes the floor with my old 8350!!!

About to install Dirt 4 and get my rally on with the T500RS.... and Steam seems to be giving Payday 2 away for free today too so will have that while I'm at it! Happy Friday


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You can say sorry i was wrong now.
> 
> My findings with boards i actually tested not blowing smoke out of my rear netted similar results.
> 
> Run prime 95 passive cooling vrm 24 hours my way @ 1.3v and 3.8....get back to me in a month after your rma is complete.
> 
> If you refuse to do it...well you admit its not wise...you do it your going to kill something.
> 
> Lose lose.
> 
> I have provided my proof in videos.
> 
> You have provided hot air.
> 
> Ive killed boards. I also took those claiming bdie can not be killed advice on shear say so...i killed it.
> 
> You want proof for our argument but provide words for your argument.
> 
> Lol please tell me hw monitor did not tell you your vrm is 30c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and now your backpedallin...first its 1.38 is fine now 1.3....reality...however is 1.2 full load 24/7.


You have provided nothing but immaturity in your response. Try to separate debates from your ego. I stand by its fine for overclocking. Im OCd right now higher side of 1.3v and doin just fine. I take the word over a guy with an engineering degree who makes boards himself on a daily. He says its all about the quality and you have provided no proof these are crap quality. Oh and you keep forgetting vrm built in safety features. They throttle before any damage occurs. I don't know why you seem to think this is not the case?


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

I keep reading up on many not achieving 3200 stable on the RAM and this is scaring me into not buying Ryzen as my primary use case is gaming and that has a huge effect on fps. Can the G Skill Flame X 3200 run at rated speed on Asrock Taichi x370 or is it a tossup ? Or should I go with the safer bet in Intel


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> I keep reading up on many not achieving 3200 stable on the RAM and this is scaring me into not buying Ryzen as my primary use case is gaming and that has a huge effect on fps. Can the G Skill Flame X 3200 run at rated speed on Asrock Taichi x370 or is it a tossup ? Or should I go with the safer bet in Intel


more often than not the gskill flare x 3200 runs at rated speed. On the metric side the intel ipc advantage is not going to disappear and will show up in max fps. will you see it tho? if you're looking to run 4k with an appropriate video card, you won't notice a difference in gaming alone. if you're doing any multitasking while gaming. streaming your game or erm, watching video on other monitor (I tend to do this myself) then ryzen's better. more threads pays off. (This is also true of intel but the premium price for extra threads is no bueno) .

So, what games, what video card, what resolution... gets complicated. Bang for buck ryzen is better, provided you want threads and a little more longevity ...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> more often than not the gskill flare x 3200 runs at rated speed. On the metric side the intel ipc advantage is not going to disappear and will show up in max fps. will you see it tho? if you're looking to run 4k with an appropriate video card, you won't notice a difference in gaming alone. if you're doing any multitasking while gaming. streaming your game or erm, watching video on other monitor (I tend to do this myself) then ryzen's better. more threads pays off. (This is also true of intel but the premium price for extra threads is no bueno) .
> 
> So, what games, what video card, what resolution... gets complicated. Bang for buck ryzen is better, provided you want threads and a little more longevity ...


Agreed i just showed proof to someone that i own ryzen since he didn't want to believe that ryzen has haswell IPC at best, ran several other tests to prove it. Least even sandy-bridge can still play games well and ryzen IPC is for sure higher then that.


----------



## Scotty99

So my ram is still stuck at 2400 on asrock killer 1.0.0.6 bios...this i would have lost money to in a bet lol.

The only thing i havent tried is memory training trick, how exactly would i go about that process? Right now i am on a default/reset bios (cleared cmos) in windows at 2133. Do i just go back into bios each time trying to raise the strap one each time? I already tried 2933/2666 at stock cpu speeds, same reboot loop it has since i got the board.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> @mus1mus ye like when I was Trying 9943 but it mothers me not since i do 10 push up's each reboot next reboot 10 situ ps next reboot 10 squats next weights and s on. Im Trainign while my memory is training simple. On some weekends i end up doing 3-4 hours of training in 1 go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got no clue why my setup hates 9943 cant get it to pas IBT very high on same settings as 1201 even tho ITS SLOWER cause looser timings on 1.0.0.6 ******* mystery


Train too


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> I keep reading up on many not achieving 3200 stable on the RAM and this is scaring me into not buying Ryzen as my primary use case is gaming and that has a huge effect on fps. Can the G Skill Flame X 3200 run at rated speed on Asrock Taichi x370 or is it a tossup ? Or should I go with the safer bet in Intel


Ryzen is very much like an X99 setup just w/o the quad channel and extra PCIe. Performance is in the same area, and that is to say that you would be better off with a higher clocking quad if the only thing you ever do with your PC is play games. The RAM speed doesnt change much past ~3000 on Ryzen as far as I have seen, you would need faster core clocks than are really achievable currently.

If you do things other than gaming a good portion of the time then Ryzen makes sense. If you play games that use 8+ cores (some RTS/TBS games) Ryzen makes sense. If you want to have things working in the background while you game, ryzen makes sense. For a gaming console that looks like a PC, 7700k @ 5ghz makes sense.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So my ram is still stuck at 2400 on asrock killer 1.0.0.6 bios...this i would have lost money to in a bet lol.
> 
> The only thing i havent tried is memory training trick, how exactly would i go about that process? Right now i am on a default/reset bios (cleared cmos) in windows at 2133. Do i just go back into bios each time trying to raise the strap one each time? I already tried 2933/2666 at stock cpu speeds, same reboot loop it has since i got the board.


We did always say there would be outliers. You unlucky bugger...

First up the dram voltage to rated.. 1.35? make sure termination is at 1/2 that. set timings to rated. try one speed up. . return with result or keep going if successful. If not successful then you'll want to change fewer settings from default timings as you work your way up. I'm hoping you get some progress with rated timings as other way much slower and takes enormous patience...


----------



## Scotty99

Ok so i lied, im actually in at 2666 (first time hitting this) i just assumed i couldnt hit 2666 as it failed 2933/3200 as usual.

From here what would be the suggestion, its all on xmp timings/volts in at 2666. There is SOME change with agesa 1.0.0.6 but it seems 2933/3200 might be impossible with my ram/board combo, willing to take suggestions tho











http://imgur.com/VUFuMr5


More progress, hmmm


http://imgur.com/Zx26a7W


Umm: 2933


http://imgur.com/qYW03Zu


I guess i spoke too soon on agesa 1.0.0.6









Anyone wanna take bets on if i can get 3200 to boot?

3060: (new strap with 1.0.0.6?)


http://imgur.com/xJRdwgw


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok so i lied, im actually in at 2666 (first time hitting this) i just assumed i couldnt hit 2666 as it failed 2933/3200 as usual.
> 
> From here what would be the suggestion, its all on xmp timings/volts in at 2666. There is SOME change with agesa 1.0.0.6 but it seems 2933/3200 might be impossible with my ram/board combo, willing to take suggestions tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VUFuMr5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More progress, hmmm
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Zx26a7W
> 
> 
> Umm: 2933
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qYW03Zu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i spoke too soon on agesa 1.0.0.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna take bets on if i can get 3200 to boot?


You will probably get cold boot aggro but progress is progress.


----------



## Scotty99

Yep 3200 no go lol. It actually tried to go into windows but then reset itself. Whats weird is i cant go right back into 3066, i had to reset to default and start at 2666 again.

Should i just stick to 3066 and call it a day? Or is there a trick to try and hit 3200 i should be trying.


----------



## Scotty99

So ive given up on 3200 atm, it would start to boot into windows but i get a windows stop code error, just does not want to budge.

Now im gonna try and stabilize my CPU overclock with the higher straps i have access to now, would you guys stick to 2933 or 3066 strap? Does ryzens infinity fabric have a benefit on 3066 compared to 2933?


----------



## Scotty99

So funny thing, my cinebench scores are actually lower with 2933 cas 14 compared to 2400 cas 14. CPU-z are lower too, both on single and multi. (not much, but its there and repeatable).

Where exactly does the higher clocked memory show up in day to day stuff lol?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So funny thing, my cinebench scores are actually lower with 2933 cas 14 compared to 2400 cas 14. CPU-z are lower too, both on single and multi. (not much, but its there and repeatable).
> 
> Where exactly does the higher clocked memory show up in day to day stuff lol?


The bandwidth does not seem to help much if at all. The fabric speed is what helps. While I can hit 2933 with timings being much the same as 2667, the latter is faster in many cases. Probably has to do with the way that the IMC gears down at specific ratios.


----------



## LuciferX

New Bios for Asrock Taichi / Fat ProG

Update AGESA to 1.0.0.6.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#BIOS

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The bandwidth does not seem to help much if at all. The fabric speed is what helps. While I can hit 2933 with timings being much the same as 2667, the latter is faster in many cases. Probably has to do with the way that the IMC gears down at specific ratios.


Isn't that one in the same thing tho? Are you basically saying anything from 2400-2933 does not benefit the infinity fabric?

Either way im back to 2400 haha, could not get CPU overclock stable on stock cooler and was not seeing enough gains at 2933 to justify it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isn't that one in the same thing tho? Are you basically saying anything from 2400-2933 does not benefit the infinity fabric?
> 
> Either way im back to 2400 haha, could not get CPU overclock stable on stock cooler and was not seeing enough gains at 2933 to justify it.


According to some more professional testing you can start to see diminishing returns over 3000-3200, and it becomes more beneficial to tighten timings at that point. You will most certainly see good performance gains up to 2933-3000. Here's some example testing I did back when Ryzen first came out with 3DMark FS combined scores (increased ram clock = increased IF clock).



Increasing the IF (as well as RAM) clock from 1200 to 1600 gave me an increase of about 5% from DDR4 2400 to DDR4 3200.

These gains are actually incredibly useful in CPU bottle-necked games, in particular MMO's. I've seen Minimum FPS gains increase by up to 10% by just increasing ram/IF clocks in WoW and GW2 within CPU limited areas. And if I remember correctly, one of your big gripes with Ryzen was WoW performance


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> According to some more professional testing you can start to see diminishing returns over 3000-3200, and it becomes more beneficial to tighten timings at that point. You will most certainly see good performance gains up to 2933-3000. Here's some example testing I did back when Ryzen first came out with 3DMark FS combined scores (increased ram clock = increased IF clock).
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing the IF (as well as RAM) clock from 1200 to 1600 gave me an increase of about 5% from DDR4 2400 to DDR4 3200.
> 
> These gains are actually incredibly useful in CPU bottle-necked games, in particular MMO's. I've seen Minimum FPS gains increase by up to 10% by just increasing ram/IF clocks in WoW and GW2 within CPU limited areas. And if I remember correctly, one of your big gripes with Ryzen was WoW performance


Why do you say diminishing returns over 3000-3200? Even your graphs shows pretty nice gains until 3200 and you have no reference for anything above 3200. If anything, your graph proves people should at least go to at least 3200 and potentially higher...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> According to some more professional testing you can start to see diminishing returns over 3000-3200, and it becomes more beneficial to tighten timings at that point. You will most certainly see good performance gains up to 2933-3000. Here's some example testing I did back when Ryzen first came out with 3DMark FS combined scores (increased ram clock = increased IF clock).
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing the IF (as well as RAM) clock from 1200 to 1600 gave me an increase of about 5% from DDR4 2400 to DDR4 3200.
> 
> These gains are actually incredibly useful in CPU bottle-necked games, in particular MMO's. I've seen Minimum FPS gains increase by up to 10% by just increasing ram/IF clocks in WoW and GW2 within CPU limited areas. And if I remember correctly, one of your big gripes with Ryzen was WoW performance


Right i was just confused why the guy said bandwidth wasnt as important as infinity fabric, arent they one in the same thing?

I remember testing WoW when i had 2933mhz on my old kit and i didnt even see a 1 fps increase, this was in a packed city which is CPU limited scenario. I guess eventually ill break down and get a CPU cooler so i can run 2933/3066 but i really like the looks of this stock one haha.

As an aside is there any IF gains from 2933 to 3066 (new strap that showed up with my new BIOS)? I cant remember where the dividend breakoff points were with IF.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Why do you say diminishing returns over 3000-3200? Even your graphs shows pretty nice gains until 3200 and you have no reference for anything above 3200. If anything, your graph proves people should at least go to at least 3200 and potentially higher...


I'm pretty sure The Stilt's Ryzen Strictly Technical right up detailed that out. I haven't tested as I didn't have bclk adjusts or straps available at the time, nor can I get past 3333 atm. From what I remember though, past 3000/3200, the IF becomes less of a bottleneck for performance.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Why do you say diminishing returns over 3000-3200? Even your graphs shows pretty nice gains until 3200 and you have no reference for anything above 3200. If anything, your graph proves people should at least go to at least 3200 and potentially higher...


First before agesa .06 we could not access subtimings.and sacrificed ram effiiciency at 3200 (max without refclock) with bclk one used lower dividers which were already more efficient. We could see this easier for ourselves even without bclk when it was possible to test the full range on one cpu, motherboard and ram and identify more efficient motherboards as well as find out whether our imc was average, below average etc. This is where chew*s fondness for superpi pays off. Aida's bench show's what you've achieved but you can pass it and have pi show you your settings are just not going to be stable without spending forever running memory specific tests (though gsaat is awesome for isolating memory stability alone i do not think it is as good for showing you efficiency. stable yes, efficient.. not as good).

There are still things we don't have access to on every board where memory performance is concerned. shrug, and they do differ in ways other than bios though certainly in that.. we've been sacrificing efficiency for broader compatibility all along though. and finally..

Infinity fabrics most visible benefit when ram is overclocked is the increase in speed when accessing cache between different ccx's. This does not prevent misses or imposed latency when the data being sought (never written, l3 is only filled from within it's own ccx) is in cache in the other complex. Penalty reduced but still imposed, a bottleneck especitally given that when data is sought and has to be checked for in the other ccx... This is why windows scheduler's habit of switching threads between ccx's is still not something you'd like to see. That can be avoided though. even on the end user side of things by setting affinity you can gain performance as long as your load is not going to scale beyond the number of threads a single ccx can manage. But then you're basically getting quad with smt, still decent. possibly better because ryzen definitely does smt better than intel does hyperthreading.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Right i was just confused why the guy said bandwidth wasnt as important as infinity fabric, arent they one in the same thing?
> 
> I remember testing WoW when i had 2933mhz on my old kit and i didnt even see a 1 fps increase, this was in a packed city which is CPU limited scenario. I guess eventually ill break down and get a CPU cooler so i can run 2933/3066 but i really like the looks of this stock one haha.
> 
> As an aside is there any IF gains from 2933 to 3066 (new strap that showed up with my new BIOS)? I cant remember where the dividend breakoff points were with IF.


No. Memory bandwidth and fabric bandwidth are not the same thing. You can go to super loose timings and still get a performance benefit without improving memory bandwidth.

The newer straps seem to be divided down or up from the fabric speed. Not exactly how that is working.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No. Memory bandwidth and fabric bandwidth are not the same thing. You can go to super loose timings and still get a performance benefit without improving memory bandwidth.
> 
> The newer straps seem to be divided down or up from the fabric speed. Not exactly how that is working.


AFAIK or read from Stilt's write up, the fabric speed is always locked to 1:2 memory speed; no gearing/straps between clock domains is possible. I'm not entirely sure what the "Gear Down" feature in my Gigabyte's AGESA 1.0.0.6 based bios does aside from allowing me to use 2T CR instead of 1T


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You have provided nothing but immaturity in your response. Try to separate debates from your ego. I stand by its fine for overclocking. Im OCd right now higher side of 1.3v and doin just fine. I take the word over a guy with an engineering degree who makes boards himself on a daily. He says its all about the quality and you have provided no proof these are crap quality. Oh and you keep forgetting vrm built in safety features. They throttle before any damage occurs. I don't know why you seem to think this is not the case?


You keep bringing up saftey features...but if you are triggering something that kicks in due to over heating.....duh...there is clearly a problem..its called you bought the wrong tool for the job.

Basically same principle as prime...if you can pass at 3.9 but not 4.0....clearly something is different.

If you dont hit safeties on one board but do on another...this is a no brainer.

B350 is great with 4c...not bad with 6c sucks for 8c...

I have done extensive testing in vrm thread....i bought every board worth buying or borrowed them....

I also extensively tested b350.

I also tested it with every sku chip that amd sells. I used reliable testing methods with video proof.

We have your word though...so 1.38v must be safe







so is jumping off a bridge.

I will stand by my claims....you run prime my way for 24h passive cooled vrm and disprove us...refuse to run and admit you were wrong by actions alone.

Win win for me lose lose for you...i already know the outcome.


----------



## Scotty99

So ya im still not sold on memory speeds doing anything:

2400:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20247887?

3066:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20395635?

That 2400 score is actually lower than i got a couple days ago, my cpu score there with 2400 was 79xx and overall was 456x. So were talking 10-15 points on time spy with 3066 ram vs 2400.

Considering (at least on my system) you need to push CPU volts a lot higher to get your CPU overclock stable with higher ram, gonna go with not worth atm.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So ya im still not sold on memory speeds doing anything:
> 
> 2400:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20247887?
> 
> 3066:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20395635?
> 
> That 2400 score is actually lower than i got a couple days ago, my cpu score there with 2400 was 79xx and overall was 456x. So were talking 10-15 points on time spy with 3066 ram vs 2400.
> 
> Considering (at least on my system) you need to push CPU volts a lot higher to get your CPU overclock stable with higher ram, gonna go with not worth atm.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So ya im still not sold on memory speeds doing anything:
> 
> 2400:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20247887?
> 
> 3066:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20395635?
> 
> That 2400 score is actually lower than i got a couple days ago, my cpu score there with 2400 was 79xx and overall was 456x. So were talking 10-15 points on time spy with 3066 ram vs 2400.
> 
> Considering (at least on my system) you need to push CPU volts a lot higher to get your CPU overclock stable with higher ram, gonna go with not worth atm.


Some of us have seen nearly 10% improvement in cinebench with more efficient timings. Higher speed, less efficient timings. meh results. what would 8-10% improvement at the faster speed bring to the table for you?


----------



## Nickyvida

Waiting for my bios to update with agesa 1.0.0.6 like in forever. Still stuck at 2400 after 3 months in.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Some of us have seen nearly 10% improvement in cinebench with more efficient timings. Higher speed, less efficient timings. meh results. what would 8-10% improvement at the faster speed bring to the table for you?


If you look a couple pages back someone said they got a big improvement in firestrike, that is why i posted my time spy results (i had score saved for 2400, easy test to compare). I also loaded up overwatch, in the training area there are 0 variables, i got 1.5-MAYBE 2 FPS going from cas 14 2400 to cas 16 3066. (talking 130 fps vs 131-132 lol)

That is a far cry from what people have been talking about with higher speed ram. Maybe all these people have 500 dollar GPU's, but at least with a mid range GPU like myself i saw virtually no difference, going from borderless windowed to fullscreen gives more improvement than 2400>3066....at least for me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Waiting for my bios to update with agesa 1.0.0.6 like in forever. Still stuck at 2400 after 3 months in.


Same as me dude stuck at 2400 since release, i can do 3066 now (3200 will not go whatever i do). But just be aware, at least in my testing i saw virutally no improvement in: WoW, overwatch, timespy, cpu-z benchmark, cinebench. On top of that you need to realize higher ram speed=more CPU volts for your CPU OC to be stable, at least this is true for me and many others on this platform.

If you are on stock cooler like myself, high speed ram should not be a concern to you.

I also like to make clear that people called me an idiot on here for not being able to go over 2400 multiple times, i said from the beginning it would be fixed with this agesa update.....and as usual i was right.


----------



## chew*

Ryzen is weird...faster memory speeds are not faster if imc/memory is not stable/tuned so just jacking up speed and slamming voltage does not = faster.

I can do this in 32m pi just jumping from 3200-3333-3466-3600...sure aida goes up but that benchmark will run at the verge of completely unstable...

PI is showing me my imc is getting less and less stable however even though i am tuned somewhat stable enough to run it. On a side note...prime is not passing @ 3333/3466/3600 either on this chip so....compelling and supporting evidence.

Maybe i should stop trying to run prime @ 3600 on 3400 DR 32gb lol...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If you look a couple pages back someone said they got a big improvement in firestrike, that is why i posted my time spy results (i had score saved for 2400, easy test to compare). I also loaded up overwatch, in the training area there are 0 variables, i got 1.5-MAYBE 2 FPS going from cas 14 2400 to cas 16 3066. (talking 130 fps vs 131-132 lol)
> 
> That is a far cry from what people have been talking about with higher speed ram. Maybe all these people have 500 dollar GPU's, but at least with a mid range GPU like myself i saw virtually no difference, going from borderless windowed to fullscreen gives more improvement than 2400>3066....at least for me.


Time Spy doesn't have a combined test. On top of that GPU score influences overall score more than physics does. Time Spy =/= Firestrike in terms of what is actually tested.

Second, don't run a game look at the fps and say there were 0 improvements, log the fps with any number of programs available to you. If you're testing something you need some form of methodology as well as a baseline.

If you're not in a CPU limited scenario you're hardly going to see any gains. Memory and consequentially DF clock have a much larger impact on minimum fps; minimum FPS is probably the most important metric when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Time Spy doesn't have a combined test. On top of that GPU score influences overall score more than physics does. Time Spy =/= Firestrike in terms of what is actually tested.
> 
> Second, don't run a game look at the fps and say there were 0 improvements, log the fps with any number of programs available to you. If you're testing something you need some form of methodology as well as a baseline.
> 
> If you're not in a CPU limited scenario you're hardly going to see any gains. Memory and consequentially DF clock have a much larger impact on minimum fps; minimum FPS is probably the most important metric when it comes to gaming.


You are absolutely right about min fps, but the thing is if you look at all the "get fast ram for ryzen" videos and articles they universally higher max FPS as well. Im letting people know in this thread with my setup, the differences between 2400 and 3066 ram are negligible, and the trade offs (higher cpu volts) simply are not worth it.

I honestly think the ryzen ram speed thing is massively overblown, maybe for some people running super overkill video cards at 1080p resolution it is, but from my testing i now realize it was a lot of fret over nothing.

50mhz to my core clock, or simply going from borderless windowed to fullscreen gives me more fps than 2400-3066. In overwatch my fps is 138 with 2400/fullscreen, 132 with borderless windowed 3066 memory.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Same as me dude stuck at 2400 since release, i can do 3066 now (3200 will not go whatever i do). But just be aware, at least in my testing i saw virutally no improvement in: WoW, overwatch, timespy, cpu-z benchmark, cinebench. On top of that you need to realize higher ram speed=more CPU volts for your CPU OC to be stable, at least this is true for me and many others on this platform.
> 
> If you are on stock cooler like myself, high speed ram should not be a concern to you.
> 
> I also like to make clear that people called me an idiot on here for not being able to go over 2400 multiple times, i said from the beginning it would be fixed with this agesa update.....and as usual i was right.


My stock cooler and high speed ram have hurt feelings.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Same as me dude stuck at 2400 since release, i can do 3066 now (3200 will not go whatever i do). But just be aware, at least in my testing i saw virutally no improvement in: WoW, overwatch, timespy, cpu-z benchmark, cinebench. On top of that you need to realize higher ram speed=more CPU volts for your CPU OC to be stable, at least this is true for me and many others on this platform.
> 
> If you are on stock cooler like myself, high speed ram should not be a concern to you.
> 
> I also like to make clear that people called me an idiot on here for not being able to go over 2400 multiple times, i said from the beginning it would be fixed with this agesa update.....and as usual i was right.


i literally can't go over 2400 for anything. Even increasing DRAM volts to 1.36-1.38, 2667 crashes sometimes and reboots to 2133. 2400 is the stablest and fastest so far.

It's frustrating when people can do 3200 out of the box just fine but yeah, because my ram is not on the QVL , nope, i gotta wait for the AGESA, and even then there's no guarantee's it will be fixed 100%.


----------



## AlphaC

Is there anything software that plots the VID versus clockspeed for Ryzen?

I know for a fact that XFR uses 1.344V-1.419 VID for 3.9GHz.

Using fixed V_core to overclock results in VID being displayed as 1.55V

I can boot as high as 4.1GHz on 1.4V but I'm pretty sure there's something holding me back on this X370 Gaming 5 board. Maybe it is because I set it to alert when VRM MOS hits 80°C







. The VRM heatsink is a complete piece of junk since running my TY-147 fan on the Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power at 1300RPM has zero difference vs running it at 850RPM , VRM MOS still hits 60°C.

So far I've been able to run AIDA64 for 1 hour at 3.925GHz all cores @ ~1.344V. VRM MOS in hwinfo64 hits 73°C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> My stock cooler and high speed ram have hurt feelings.


You push 1.35v into stock cooler? 

At 1.296 (highest i was willing to try) i saw 90c peaks, and i still wasnt stable. With 2400 ram i am 100% stable with 1.248v max temps in the 78c range.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You push 1.35v into stock cooler?
> 
> At 1.296 (highest i was willing to try) i saw 90c peaks, and i still wasnt stable. With 2400 ram i am 100% stable with 1.248v.


doesn't really count, mine. on bench. extra air cooling on motherboard undoubtedly helped.. oh and 40f ambients.. DEFINITELY doesn't count.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> doesn't really count, mine. on bench. extra air cooling on motherboard undoubtedly helped.. oh and 40f ambients.. DEFINITELY doesn't count.


Oh what do you run daily at then, and what cooler?

Your sig says 1.35v 3.94ghz, cooler in your sig is stock lol.


----------



## chew*

The only issue with stock air cooler is the fact that one side aims heat at vrms which need no help getting warm. Otherwise i like them. Works great on 4c...anything more is sort of overkill.

Its a bit tame for 1.4 4.0 8c over clocks however.


----------



## polkfan

I always monitor temps and i'm thinking i'm gonna push my B350 Tomahawk to 1.325V Vcore again i'd like to ask the PRO's around here since i always monitor temps on my second monitor what is the max temp for 24/7 should i be seeing on my board i try and keep it at 30-40C idle i absolutely refuse to allow 80C+. I hate to say it but i read the whole VRM thread and i can't seem to find it.

NOTE that i'm getting a new board in 6 months anyways but i really like to push my CPU a bit more once the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update comes for my board.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The only issue with stock air cooler is the fact that one side aims heat at vrms which need no help getting warm. Otherwise i like them. Works great on 4c...anything more is sort of overkill.
> 
> Its a bit tame for 1.4 4.0 8c over clocks however.


Ya thats the thing, in daily use i never see my CPU go over ~60c so i could push it a lot harder but id have no way to stress test (id be well over 95c if i pushed the ~1.35v needed to get stable with my higher speed ram).

Its almost like i should buy a cooler for stress testing and then return it once im done lol.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh what do you run daily at then, and what cooler?
> 
> Your sig says 1.35v 3.94ghz, cooler in your sig is stock lol.


not in a case. extra fans.. lets see. .. 2 on vrm, one hitting ram, one stock cooler which falls behind rapidly at higher ambients. 40f when I maxed clocks and volts regularly is what, less than 5c? totally looks adequate at that ambient. Is not.. this is definitely not going to happen in a case.

cannot call it a daily driver.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> not in a case. extra fans.. lets see. .. 2 on vrm, one hitting ram, one stock cooler which falls behind rapidly at higher ambients. 40f when I maxed clocks and volts regularly is what, less than 5c? totally looks adequate at that ambient. Is not.. this is definitely not going to happen in a case.
> 
> cannot call it a daily driver.


Oh its sitting on a test bench lol, gotcha.

Cryorig seriously needs to update their H5 ultimate to have RGB lighting like they did the h7
http://www.cryorig.com/h7ql.php

Im not a huge RGB guy, but having just one component with RGB looks cool imo. AMD stock cooler is the best looking air cooler on the market til then lol.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya thats the thing, in daily use i never see my CPU go over ~60c so i could push it a lot harder but id have no way to stress test (id be well over 95c if i pushed the ~1.35v needed to get stable with my higher speed ram).
> 
> Its almost like i should buy a cooler for stress testing and then return it once im done lol.


Better cooling has definite benefits that outweigh the value proposition of the stock cooler. Since they come with a variety of mounting hardware and can thus be used with other cpu's I'd suggest you get one and keep it as a valuable commodity going forward.

It limits clocks, voltages and yes ram stability since ram oc's generally change the voltage required for cpu oc on this platform. ie by sticking with it we're limiting the oc potential of both. fact. observable with every motherboard and cpu and as long as that is true I can't see us reasonably having grounds for complaint when we run into limitations.

.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Better cooling has definite benefits that outweigh the value proposition of the stock cooler. Since they come with a variety of mounting hardware and can thus be used with other cpu's I'd suggest you get one and keep it as a valuable commodity going forward.
> 
> It limits clocks, voltages and yes ram stability since ram oc's generally change the voltage required for cpu oc on this platform. ie by sticking with it we're limiting the oc potential of both. fact. observable with every motherboard and cpu and as long as that is true I can't see us reasonably having grounds for complaint when we run into limitations.
> 
> .


Oh obviously im going to get one, but aesthetics rank high on my list and wont be upgrading cooler til someone comes out with something that looks as good as this amd sink









Cryorig H5 ultimate is my favorite cooler right now, i just want them to give it the RGB treatment like they did the H7.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I always monitor temps and i'm thinking i'm gonna push my B350 Tomahawk to 1.325V Vcore again i'd like to ask the PRO's around here since i always monitor temps on my second monitor what is the max temp for 24/7 should i be seeing on my board i try and keep it at 30-40C idle i absolutely refuse to allow 80C+. I hate to say it but i read the whole VRM thread and i can't seem to find it.
> 
> NOTE that i'm getting a new board in 6 months anyways but i really like to push my CPU a bit more once the AGESA 1.0.0.6 update comes for my board.


I set 70c as my peak vrm limit...i was easily exceeding that on b350 plus @ 1.3 3.8...dropping down to 1.2v 3.6 was 66c avg with 74F ambients. 8c cpu mind you..

Of course this was full load but i can not assume people do not actually use there pc...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I set 70c as my peak vrm limit...i was easily exceeding that on b350 plus @ 1.3 3.8...dropping down to 1.2v 3.6 was 66c avg.
> 
> Of course this was full load but i can not assume people do not actually use there pc...


Isnt 70c considered cool for VRM? Arent they rated higher than CPU's, like over 100c?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isnt 70c considered cool for VRM? Arent they rated higher than CPU's, like over 100c?


Once you get over ~70c you start degrading caps MUCH faster.


----------



## polkfan

Thank you Chew so much i'm gonna keep VRM temps at 70C or below right now it barely breaks 49C in my daily testing but i'm gonna upgrade my board as soon as i can to the Taichi. One and only thing that makes my board nice is the actual BIOS since i got this board i could always use 2933mhz memory.


----------



## Scotty99

Whoa i just got a BSOD: Page fault in non paged area.

Obviously this has to do with ram, could my ram be considered faulty here? Literally never seen that error before.


----------



## Jackless

Hello,

sometimes when i boot into Windows my 17000 @ 3,8 1,325V seems to automatically set its Multiplier to 15,5 althouth its set to 38 in BIOS.
When i try to go beyond 38 i get it all the time regardless of the Voltage im using.

Im running my 1700 on a GA x370 Gaming 5, BIOS Version F5 and its cooled with a Noctua NH 15 and temps never go above 65° even during a stress test.

I cant figure out what is causing this problem


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isnt 70c considered cool for VRM? Arent they rated higher than CPU's, like over 100c?


70c and less is for those that want there hardware to last.

The brighter the bulb the faster the burn applies here.

Will it work sure...but it wont last long.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 70c and less is for those that want there hardware to last.
> 
> The brighter the bulb the faster the burn applies here.
> 
> Will it work sure...but it wont last long.


Yep. Caps tend to be the first to go at somewhat elevated temps (because of their chemistry) but any silicon based component will deteriorate more quickly with elevated temps as well. Once you get to a high enough load/temp the silicon will win the race to self destruction due to thermal runaway.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK or read from Stilt's write up, the fabric speed is always locked to 1:2 memory speed; no gearing/straps between clock domains is possible. I'm not entirely sure what the "Gear Down" feature in my Gigabyte's AGESA 1.0.0.6 based bios does aside from allowing me to use 2T CR instead of 1T


GearDown inserts 2N (2T) into 1N (1T), so sorta like 1.5T, see page 4 this PDF.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Is there anything software that plots the VID versus clockspeed for Ryzen?


HWiNFO will show monitoring data as a graph, but just plotted against time. It can not save the graphs either. Using the CSV log files you could create a graph as you require.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> GearDown inserts 2N (2T) into 1N (1T), so sorta like 1.5T, see page 4 this PDF.
> HWiNFO will show monitoring data as a graph, but just plotted against time. It can not save the graphs either. Using the CSV log files you could create a graph as you require.


The problem is the VID is set to 1.55V whenever you overclock with fixed voltages. I don't want to chance the dynamic voltages since dynamic volts are ~1.35V even with 3.92GHz ( I also was able to boot at 3.975GHz at roughly 1.375V).

Given F6G is still a beta BIOs and the little faith I have in Gigabyte's BIOs updates , I can't see any option to have accurate VIDs with fixed volts.

Even at stock everything except memory the VRM hits ~ 60 degrees C. 8 hours into AIDA64 stability test at stock clocks and it is still roughly that VRM temp with my TS 140 Power running at full speed (I don't run silent profiles when overnight stress testing). It's definitely a VRM heatsink limitation , roughly double the airflow from 700RPM to 1300RPM shouldn't be a few degrees at best.

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## gupsterg

Do you have CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN shown in HWiNFO?

I guess when we select manual voltages the SMU basically has to hand control to the VRM control chip. So VID read back then is not working / shown as 1.55V.

Then let's say when we use a PState OC on the R7 1700 what happens is we are OC'ing PState 0. Default *ceiling* VID for PState 0 is 1.1875V. When we OC PState 0 as CPU enter OC mode the SMU snaps VID to *ceiling level* (ie 1.1875V), so we see that in monitoring. The offset is being applied via VRM so SMU is unaware of it and does not show VID as VID+Offset. This is where then a VCORE reading is right to use. CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN is what the CPU get.
Quote:


> Now HWiNFO can measure the voltage, current and power of the CPU and SoC rails straight from the VRM via telemetry.


----------



## AlphaC

Not at the system right now but V_core SVI2 and V_core are not the same for me in hwinfo64. The V_core in hwinfo64, CPU-Z, and BIOs are higher than that of V_core SVI2 by about 0.03V. T_die is not what is reported in BIOs as CPU temp. BIOs reports what AIDA64 reports , which is about 10°C cooler.

Normally with 0 offset you get VID + 0.
I don't trust the BIOs as a result of this.


----------



## Tasm

What do you think about using 4.0GHz 1.45V on a Tomahawk? Too risky? I dont trust those VRMs.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> What do you think about using 4.0GHz 1.45V on a Tomahawk? Too risky? I dont trust those VRMs.


ask dimmagio....he is the pro authority on b350 here.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> ask dimmagio....he is the pro authority on b350 here.


Nah, you tell me, i know you have tested some.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Nah, you tell me, i know you have tested some.


You can "bench" at those volts/speeds with extreme caution and cooling like a cold box...24/7 if you crunch or use pc to do anything that will full load system for any extended period of time 1.2v is safe if you want it to last.

Keep in mind speed plus volts not just volts increases power draw.


----------



## polkfan

Part of me wants to use Ryzen master just over the fact that i can set several profiles for example at 3.3Ghz i can run mine at a low voltage and that speed is 100% fine for what i do 90% of the time including handbrake but when i want to game i'd like to run at a higher speed.

I might just go back and do that once that newer update comes out for my board.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Not at the system right now but V_core SVI2 and V_core are not the same for me in hwinfo64. The V_core in hwinfo64, CPU-Z, and BIOs are higher than that of V_core SVI2 by about 0.03V. T_die is not what is reported in BIOs as CPU temp. BIOs reports what AIDA64 reports , which is about 10°C cooler.
> 
> Normally with 0 offset you get VID + 0.
> I don't trust the BIOs as a result of this.


CPU-Z I don't even bother looking at the voltage, so no idea on how it correlates with what I see in HWiNFO. AIDA64 I don't use for monitoring. What the UEFI reports is sorta irrelevant IMO. If the CPU is in stock mode it can go to PB/XFR in UEFI. If I disable PB/XFR and PState 0 is stock, then CPU will only go to ceiling value.

CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN and VCORE from Asus Crosshair VI Hero section in HWiNFO are not the same thing but are as well







. Here's a ~6.5hrs memtest run screenie / csv which should explain how the voltages work/read back on C6H.



MemTest175mV1.05V1.375V931mV60ohmstRAS34tRC60tFAW.zip 431k .zip file


You'll note SVI2 does not go down as low as VCORE. So basically for idle I look at that, then SVI2 for load, VID I just ignore as I use a PState 0 OC with offset.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU-Z I don't even bother looking at the voltage, so no idea on how it correlates with what I see in HWiNFO. AIDA64 I don't use for monitoring. What the UEFI reports is sorta irrelevant IMO. If the CPU is in stock mode it can go to PB/XFR in UEFI. If I disable PB/XFR and PState 0 is stock, then CPU will only go to ceiling value.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN and VCORE from Asus Crosshair VI Hero section in HWiNFO are not the same thing but are as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's a ~6.5hrs memtest run screenie / csv which should explain how the voltages work/read back on C6H.
> 
> 
> 
> MemTest175mV1.05V1.375V931mV60ohmstRAS34tRC60tFAW.zip 431k .zip file
> 
> 
> You'll note SVI2 does not go down as low as VCORE. So basically for idle I look at that, then SVI2 for load, VID I just ignore as I use a PState 0 OC with offset.


You shouldn't believe HWInfo either.

Here I tested my Prime X370 Pro board with my multimeter and the values are also different than in HWInfo. So for now no software is getting it right.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Not at the system right now but V_core SVI2 and V_core are not the same for me in hwinfo64. The V_core in hwinfo64, CPU-Z, and BIOs are higher than that of V_core SVI2 by about 0.03V. T_die is not what is reported in BIOs as CPU temp. BIOs reports what AIDA64 reports , which is about 10°C cooler.
> 
> Normally with 0 offset you get VID + 0.
> I don't trust the BIOs as a result of this.


There was a -10C CPU core temp offset introduced with f4/f5 bios for the Gigabyte Gaming 3. There was no such offset in earlier bios, now it's always too low. I know so because cpu temp can't be cooler than my ambient temp as it often tries to say with that offset for a 1700 on my computer when I see idle temps.

You can easily just add a +10C offset to hwinfo64 to get back to normal temp again. I think Gigabyte did a great disservice there, bios reported temp is now always 10C too low and other software report the incorrect temperature bios says by -10C.

I can also read several different VCore in hwinfo64.
There is the Core #0-7 VID "1.550" ignore always... (usually indicates your in OC mode, if you use CnQ it can show other voltages)
The "normal" vcore for the cpu(SVI2TFN) The default vcore you cpu has. Ryzen Master can alter or change this if you don't have the bios option for it. Mine is default 1.18750V
Then ITE IT8686E Vcore: The actual Vcore bios/cpu-z and all usual software reports. The one I go by. (this is SVI2TFN+offset voltage)
Then there is another ITE IT8782E "VIN0": Usually close to The IT8686E Vcore reading but slightly different, it is more sensitive and fluctuates and changes more often than the other.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You shouldn't believe HWInfo either.
> 
> Here I tested my Prime X370 Pro board with my multimeter and the values are also different than in HWInfo. So for now no software is getting it right.


SVI2 TFN is AOK for general use







. See thread in my signature, section C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket







.

I've read your posts assessing LLC with DMM (I was doing the same, but it's not as useful), you need oscilloscope







. See [email protected] shares in section LLC settings on C6H.


----------



## Nighthog

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You can "bench" at those volts/speeds with extreme caution and cooling like a cold box...24/7 if you crunch or use pc to do anything that will full load system for any extended period of time 1.2v is safe if you want it to last.
> 
> Keep in mind speed plus volts not just volts increases power draw.


That MAX *1.200V* you tout is ridiculous... Stock these Ryzen 1700 chips will often kick in 1.35V when using boost/turbo. That is clocks between 3.2-3.7Ghz in auto settings with CnQ and boost/XFR activated. And kick in more when boosting the max 3.75Ghz XFR, which can be up to 1.45V for a Ryzen 1700. A 1800X can XFR with 1.55V for 4.1Ghz...

With 1.200V I think most would struggle to get above the base turbo of 3.2Ghz...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You shouldn't believe HWInfo either.
> 
> Here I tested my Prime X370 Pro board with my multimeter and the values are also different than in HWInfo. So for now no software is getting it right.
> 
> 
> 
> SVI2 TFN is AOK for general use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See thread in my signature, section C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've read your posts assessing LLC with DMM (I was doing the same, but it's not as useful), you need oscilloscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See [email protected] shares in section LLC settings on C6H.
Click to expand...

HWINFO - SVI2 TFN pretty much matches bios v-core settings on the Titanium while" V-core" reports .015 higher (bios 1.72 in example - LLC 3 which is most neutral vboost vs droop).
Boring screenies









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chew*

That max has absolutely nohing to do with the cpu and everything to do with the limitations of the board the inferior heatsink and the inability to keep it cool without active cooling.........and that's why vendors are removing 8c chips from there support list on b350.....capping vcore limits.......because there is no issue whatsoever........

I keep saying it and will till blue in the face.......if a vendor put a hefty heatsink on a b350 this would be a non issue to an extent.......hell even some x370 boards have this same problem Gaming 5, K7............

You can run 3.6 @ 1.2v no problem......................................

I need an alanis morrisete picture.........It's some good advice that you just didn't take...........

Anyway.

Moving on to more usefull items........

Here for the taichi crowd....

Here is a Taichi 32g baseline with some PERFORMANCE minded timings set....

May be able to extract more performance but first a baseline of stability is needed.......hope this helps.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> What do you think about using 4.0GHz 1.45V on a Tomahawk? Too risky? I dont trust those VRMs.


I've read about people burning their Tomahawk boards when OC:ing around the 4Ghz speeds. Though they reported VRM temps above 125C if I recall correctly when those things happened stressing their systems.

I just shake my head at them. Blatant user error. No regard for safe temps.

You WILL need active cooling!

I would agree safety 24/7 100% stress should be around 3.8Ghz without the need for typhoon grade airflows on VRM on most decent 4-phase boards. No hot boxes though. You need to make sure you VRM don't be reaching 90C+
If you can cool and keep the chill you can reach 3.9Ghz with relative ease. But don't be running 24/7 stress test applications on your system!

4.0Ghz might not be doable for all *4.0Ghz should not be done*. Will depend on you Ryzen cpu sample. I'm needing ~1.500V for near 4.0Ghz speeds, and it ain't stress application stable.








I'm risking this system running this!


----------



## finalheaven

@chew*

What are normal/good temps for the PCH/x370 chipsets?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I've read about people burning their Tomahawk boards when OC:ing around the 4Ghz speeds. Though they reported VRM temps above 125C if I recall correctly when those things happened stressing their systems.
> 
> I just shake my head at them. Blatant user error. No regard for safe temps.
> 
> You WILL need active cooling!
> 
> I would agree safety 24/7 100% stress should be around 3.8Ghz without the need for typhoon grade airflows on VRM on most decent 4-phase boards. No hot boxes though. You need to make sure you VRM don't be reaching 90C+
> If you can cool and keep the chill you can reach 3.9Ghz with relative ease.
> 
> 4.0Ghz might not be doable for all *4.0Ghz should not be done*. Will depend on you Ryzen cpu sample. I'm needing ~1.500V for near 4.0Ghz speeds, and it ain't stress application stable.


NOOOOOO impossible dimmagio says safeties will protect us so that can not be true..................


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> What are normal/good temps for the PCH/x370 chipsets?


They seem to average in the 50c range for most boards full load.


----------



## AlphaC

@Nighthog
XFR is on two cores though. When it boosts it tries to stay in the TDP envelope. I am unsure if AMD picks the best two cores as Intel Boost 3.0 does.

If two cores out of 8 are boosted then it is maybe 20W x 2 instead of 10 to 12W. When you over clock all cores the power draw is far higher than overclocking two.

This is what you see happening in Anandtch's Ryzen 5 power draw analysis in which the memory controller and other things on the CPU consume roughly 20W, XFR boost results in up to ~22W per boosted core

See http://www.anandtech.com/show/11244/the-amd-ryzen-5-1600x-vs-core-i5-review-twelve-threads-vs-four/2


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> They seem to average in the 50c range for most boards full load.


Mine idles at 56 C... I have no cooling/fan near there and GPU is sitting on top. VRM idles at 35C though. Should I be looking for a solution or is it ok?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> XFR is on two cores though. When it boosts it tries to stay in the TDP envelope. I am unsure if AMD picks the best two cores as Intel Boost 3.0 does.
> 
> If two cores out of 8 are boosted then it is maybe 20W x 2 instead of 10 to 12W. When you over clock all cores the power draw is far higher than overclocking two.
> 
> This is what you see happening in Anandtch's Ryzen 5 power draw analysis in which the memory controller and other things on the CPU consume roughly 20W, XFR boost results in up to ~22W per boosted core.


I've checked with cpu-z when my Ryzen 1700 XFR boosted to 3.75Ghz and it goes around all the cores. No single one "best" is picked.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Win 7 is coming out slower than Win 10 for the AIDA64 bench. Below is The Stilt's timings but tRFC 373, 3x back to back in W10C UEFI 9943 / AGESA 1.0.0.6. I'm using Fury X as GPU.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice thanks for the info.
> 
> My system will gain in latecy scores if i disable relive and the audio drivers ( fury) . Have you noticed that with yours? Thats why i asked Mus about it.
Click to expand...

I don't use Relive







. I do use AMD GPU audio







. I have mobo audio disabled, GPU feed monitor, I plug headphones to it as easier. I'll try runs without audio driver installed







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Mine idles at 56 C... I have no cooling/fan near there and GPU is sitting on top. VRM idles at 35C though. Should I be looking for a solution or is it ok?


Maybe you should just inspect contact and or replace with better paste.


----------



## Yviena

How big is the difference between 3.9 and 4ghz really?
I noticed more of a performance increase getting my ram to run 3600mhz stable


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Mine idles at 56 C... I have no cooling/fan near there and GPU is sitting on top. VRM idles at 35C though. Should I be looking for a solution or is it ok?


Benus74 (OCN, ROG forum is Benoit74)was hitting ~70°C, see [email protected] reply in this thread and there was also discussion in C6H thread on OCN.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> How big is the difference between 3.9 and 4ghz really?
> I noticed more of a performance increase getting my ram to run 3600mhz stable


depends on chip. Some may not realize that they are throttling. Bigger numbers are always better to some...

I prefer my bigger numbers to be in benchmarks not speeds. Same goes for 3200 vs 3600.

No one on c6h can touch my 3200 ram results with 3600 ram in pi.....i can barely beat my own results...

.300 of a second is hardly a victory..

Scaling per strap 3333/3466/3600 should be 3 secs per strap...if not gaining your cpu is unhappy.

The point of where you need to sacrifice c14 for c16 is the point you should stop chasing speed.

The point where scaling is no longer linear is the limit of a happy imc.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Benus74 (OCN, ROG forum is Benoit74)was hitting ~70°C, see [email protected] reply in this thread and there was also discussion in C6H thread on OCN.


Thanks gupsterg! I opened my case to see if I can remove the heatsink but couldn't find a screw. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Nighthog

I saw basically no improvement going from 2666 14.15.13.13.26 to 3200 14.17.17.17.40 running the canned cinebench and superPi. minimal +, but hardly noticeable.

Where I saw improvement was my GAMES! Mechwarrior Online. heavy cpu(IPC) bound game saw direct increase in the 10+fps range if I'm not totally mistaken.
Before I was around 60-70fps.. now I'm above and around 80Fps...


----------



## chew*

Pi requires knowledge to get consistency. Without the proper os tuning and tools...pointless. With the right tuning/tools. It explains a lot about each cpu.

I can cross examine that info and run prime and see the trend in stability as well.

This particular chip seems best @ 3200...pi effeciency drops @ 3333 and higher. Prime will not pass over 3200...less i use a board that 3600 ram speeds are "fake" and equivalent to 3200 performance on another.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Thanks gupsterg! I opened my case to see if I can remove the heatsink but couldn't find a screw. I'll leave it alone.


NP







. The screws are on the backside chap







.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Only a few posts back is a ~6.5hr HCI memtest run, you can see my PCH temps, min 49 / max 51 / ave 50.9. In my profile is album of rig/image below, you'll see I have CPU/RAM/MOBO/GPU pretty much in it's own airflow section in case. The Fury X is a) short b) due to AIO no heat dumping in case. Then you'll note my case is inverted ATX and the modded 2x 140mm front intake fans hit the PCH well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That isnt true whatsoever, core clock is far far far more important.


It depends on games yes higher clock is better other stuff that can take use of all 16 threads scale better with ram for me.


----------



## chew*

Higher clock is once again only better if not pushing hard to achieve it...

Throttling occurs making 4.0 run like 3.8....


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Today was a wild day. Bought Thaiphoon Burner, restored my corrupt TridentZs and tried to push for 3733Mhz RAM. Couple of attempts almost booted into windows. Got a slightly higher score on my x265 benchmark and I'm going to try and shoot for GPUPI later on when the flash drive I ordred comes in.

Anyone have any luck with the following:
60k+ AIDA64 Memory Read/Write
Sub-60ns Memory Latency
3733Mhz+ Memory Clocks?

Starting to think I am limited by the IMC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You can "bench" at those volts/speeds with extreme caution and cooling like a cold box...24/7 if you crunch or use pc to do anything that will full load system for any extended period of time 1.2v is safe if you want it to last.
> 
> Keep in mind speed plus volts not just volts increases power draw.
> 
> 
> 
> That MAX *1.200V* you tout is ridiculous... Stock these Ryzen 1700 chips will often kick in 1.35V when using boost/turbo. That is clocks between 3.2-3.7Ghz in auto settings with CnQ and boost/XFR activated. And kick in more when boosting the max 3.75Ghz XFR, which can be up to 1.45V for a Ryzen 1700. A 1800X can XFR with 1.55V for 4.1Ghz...
> 
> With *1.200V* I think most would struggle to get above the base turbo of *3.2Ghz*...
Click to expand...

Most chips can do [email protected] 2 average 1700Xs I have tested do 3.7GHz

The special one (1800X) does close to 4.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Today was a wild day. Bought Thaiphoon Burner, restored my corrupt TridentZs and tried to push for 3733Mhz RAM. Couple of attempts almost booted into windows. Got a slightly higher score on my x265 benchmark and I'm going to try and shoot for GPUPI later on when the flash drive I ordred comes in.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with the following:
> *60k+ AIDA64 Memory Read/Write
> Sub-60ns Memory Latency
> 3733Mhz+ Memory Clocks*?
> 
> Starting to think I am limited by the IMC.


Nope. None that I am aware of.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> false
> That MAX *1.200V* you tout is ridiculous... Stock these Ryzen 1700 chips will often kick in 1.35V when using boost/turbo. That is clocks between 3.2-3.7Ghz in auto settings with CnQ and boost/XFR activated. And kick in more when boosting the max 3.75Ghz XFR, which can be up to 1.45V for a Ryzen 1700. A 1800X can XFR with 1.55V for 4.1Ghz...
> 
> With 1.200V I think most would struggle to get above the base turbo of 3.2Ghz...


I was looking at what my chip gets with others and comparing and i don't have a best chip but my 1700 can EASILY do 3.5Ghz at 1.2V. Typically stock voltage is a bit generous in terms of voltage even more so i noticed with Amd.

Voltage does not stay at 1.35V at 24/7 on a 1700 stock.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Today was a wild day. Bought Thaiphoon Burner, restored my corrupt TridentZs and tried to push for 3733Mhz RAM. Couple of attempts almost booted into windows. Got a slightly higher score on my x265 benchmark and I'm going to try and shoot for GPUPI later on when the flash drive I ordred comes in.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with the following:
> 60k+ AIDA64 Memory Read/Write
> Sub-60ns Memory Latency
> 3733Mhz+ Memory Clocks?
> 
> Starting to think I am limited by the IMC.




doing it is easy..........stable is not.


----------



## Scotty99

What is the most likely reason for my BSOD: Page fault in non paged area?

My ram was at full xmp settings only changed the frequency (3066 strap). Would too low of SoC or any other voltage cause this crash? Or should i be getting in contact with gskill for a rma?


----------



## chew*

Xmp = intel...

Thats problem 1.

Memory stability is often cpu dependant....my corsair 10-12-12-28 2400 does not like ryzen platform...double sided hynix.

That is not cause for rma...ram is fine.

Platform choice is not fine.

I thought you were @ 2666...

Run memtest? Hci? Prime blend?

See these are reasons we stress test...because we want to *know* not *guess*.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Xmp = intel...
> 
> Thats problem 1.
> 
> Memory stability is often cpu dependant....my corsair 10-12-12-28 2400 does not like ryzen platform...double sided hynix.
> 
> That is not cause for rma...ram is fine.
> 
> Platform choice is not fine.
> 
> I thought you were @ 2666...
> 
> *Run memtest? Hci? Prime blend?
> *
> See these are reasons we stress test...because we want to *know* not *guess*.


Oh im sure those would fail as well, just trying to find the most likely culprit. I havent seen many people have success with dram volts over 1.35, soc rarely, CPU volts seems the most likely cause but im kind of capped by my cooler atm.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What is the most likely reason for my BSOD: Page fault in non paged area?


RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Would too low of SoC or any other voltage cause this crash?


Possible.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pi requires knowledge to get consistency. Without the proper os tuning and tools...pointless. With the right tuning/tools. It explains a lot about each cpu.
> 
> I can cross examine that info and run prime and see the trend in stability as well.
> 
> This particular chip seems best @ 3200...pi effeciency drops @ 3333 and higher. Prime will not pass over 3200...less i use a board that 3600 ram speeds are "fake" and equivalent to 3200 performance on another.


How safe is high voltage on b die ram, is 1.5v the limit or?


----------



## chew*

With normal ambient air/water on cpu?

Probably hit cpu tolerance range before you hit the memory hating voltage limit.

Chip dependant. Good chips can handle 1.6v ( benching ) bad chips can start getting dumb around 1.5 or less ( also benching )

I would not expect anything to survive long stability stressing if it even runs without crashing...

DR 32g is much worse....i tried booting 1.45...no dice...54/55...common code i see when you tick off memory or imc at exact same settings that were prime stable @ 1.35... Easiest way to find voltage limit...crank up volts @ known good bootable settings...

If you blow your ram up...over 1.35v...know you voided warranty. Suck it up buy a new set.

First person i see bragging rmad after 1.5v ruins it for all and my reccomendation will be 1.35v


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> RAM.
> Possible.


Well im just curious if a CPU cooler would be a fix all given that i am limited to ~1.3 on stock sink. I know my 1.248v for 3.8 stable is one of the better one's on this board because i stability tested with 2400 ram, what is an average voltage people usually need for 3.8 when using 3000 or 3200 memory?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well im just curious if a CPU cooler would be a fix all given that i am limited to ~1.3 on stock sink. I know my 1.248v for 3.8 stable is one of the better one's on this board because i stability tested with 2400 ram, what is an average voltage people usually need for 3.8 when using 3000 or 3200 memory?


cooling is not the cause of page faults and it is unlikely a bios change alone will fix your problem. gonna have to come over to the dark side and learn to tune. which mostly means "that didn't appear to help, next!".


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> cooling is not the cause of page faults and it is unlikely a bios change alone will fix your problem. gonna have to come over to the dark side and learn to tune. which mostly means "that didn't appear to help, next!".


Or i could just go buy a z270 board and press 1 button lol.

Really i dont care enough to spend hours getting something working when the net results are margin of error at best.

Welp, back to my game.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Or i could just go buy a z270 board and press 1 button lol.
> 
> Really i dont care enough to spend hours getting something working when the net results are margin of error at best.
> 
> Welp, back to my game.


even on z270 get better results by tuning yourself. hopefully it won't take amd and board partners as long as it's taken i-core to make it look easy. lots of work either way.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> even on z270 get better results by tuning yourself. hopefully it won't take amd and board partners as long as it's taken i-core to make it look easy. lots of work either way.


I actually enjoy tinkering with CPU overclocking, i mean i spent a good bit of time researching and dialing in a nice 3.8ghz overclock with P states that allow my volts and clocks to come down at idle.

Memory on the other hand, i really have no desire to mess around with.


----------



## chew*

People have misconceptions.

Loading xmp does not equal uber ram clocks or performance no matter the platform.

Time and energy = rewards.

Cpu ocing on ryzen literally takes minutes...its not hard...multi volts run cinebench...drop 100mhz bam prime stable..


----------



## mus1mus

You can't blame them for opting the easy way out of things.

Also, MHz numbers matter.


----------



## Nighthog

Memory requires you to change a setting reboot and test for stability using Memtest86+ or HCI preferably both if you manage to boot.

Use a USB-stick and put Memtest86+ on it and let your computer boot to it rather than your OS between each timing change to see if it gets errors. A few minutes should be enough and try to tighten if it's all good. Back and forth between changing settings and testing stability. When you get errors either you are too tight or need more voltage.








You usually see errors quickly.

If you boot into windows start HCI memtest, it finds the outliers when Memtest86+ fails to find errors. This also usually finds errors instantly if it's bad. Quickly reboot and loosen timings or increase voltage.

First start with main timings the usual 4-5ones ... 16.18.18.(18).40. These seem to be some universal timings that work with any and all memory kits for speeds up to 3200Mhz without problems. You may need to set a specific voltage for your kit but between 1.35-1.4V should do for most. I needed 1.4V to start with without getting errors/boot issues everywhere trying to change timings around.

Then there are sub-timings. These are tricky. My XMP sub-timings don't work for 3200Mhz but they do for 2666Mhz. My 3200 speed needs the tighter sub-timings the default SPD uses which are tighter than XMP! Or else it never works to boot or set the 3200Mhz strap successfully. Try disabling XMP! XMP is for Intel as has been said!

There are many subtimings and it can seem daunting to change these but start with using AUTO for most if you are successful booting to higher speeds like 3200Mhz. These may need tuning depending on your kit if they are completely out of whack. Mine worked with almost all AUTO with XMP disabled!
You can change the first two sub-timings the one after the first 4-5ones being usually between 50-65 or such. Put a higher number for starters and tune it down in later stage.
I mean 16.18.18.(18).40.*64* then there is a setting after that one. use something between 16-22 or such. I started with 20 but saw I could tighten it down to 16 with 1.450V after several tuning passes.

There are several small timings afterwards in single digit numbers. These can be AUTO if they work. Here my XMP numbers don't work!
Later down there comes the 3 high ones Usually refereed to (312.192.132) as the lowest they should be. Pick something looser if you are trying things out for the first time if AUTO is no good. (400-500,200-220.140) just as example. These often need work if you are really trying higher speeds above 3200. Having these loose might help you find the right main timings for your speed you want. I saw I could only tighten these afterwards finding my "stable" main timings.

I warn you! You will often find your system not booting or give boot memory train fails and beep at you and reset your settings! You will often find yourself needing to do clear CMOS! There is no avoiding doing those things. If you have dual bios you need to check that it didn't boot to your backup bios! If you get to your backup/secondary bios you might need to do a clear CMOS to return to main BIOS. *Don't do changes in backup BIOS*!

SoC voltage usually needs to be above 1.100V for 3200 and above. My failed to boot with 1.100V. I only got stability around 1.150V and not get constant boot fails, I then increased it a little more to 1.176 as I saw I got a a little more stability that way when testing out stress applications. Rather than they failing because of infinity fabric instability they failed because too little VCore.
I could say use 1.200V for starters to avoid issues with that and then tune it back after finding you memory clock being stable to the minimum your system/chip needs to boot or not give stability issues.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> People have misconceptions.
> 
> Loading xmp does not equal uber ram clocks or performance no matter the platform.
> 
> Time and energy = rewards.
> 
> Cpu ocing on ryzen literally takes minutes...its not hard...multi volts run cinebench...drop 100mhz bam prime stable..


Well on my 2500k machine, xmp worked out of the box for 6 years, and that was high end memory at the time. I dont expect xmp to work here obviously, i just dont necessarily feel the time and frustration is worth it in regards to memory overclocking on this platform. People who buy into ryzen should set a 3.8ghz OC with 1.25v and buy a cheap set of 2400 or 2666 ram and call it a day.

That is the best experience someone can have with ryzen, imo.

Also yes CPU overclocking is in comparison much easier and quicker, but at the time of ryzen release we were all beta testers and it did take me a couple days to figure out p states and what not. Here is the deal, CPU overclocking brings massive benefits for little effort, memory is the opposite of this.


----------



## VeritronX

Any tips to improving per core / gaming performance on a gaming K7? I'm still on F3 bios with ram at 3220 14 14 14 14 34. Will updating bios make per core slower or faster? (I think slower) Does turning off SMP help? I don't need this much multi threaded performance honestly. For reference running super pi 32M on this with basically stock windows 7 in high performance power plan gives a time of 8m 56s.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Any tips to improving per core / gaming performance on a gaming K7? I'm still on F3 bios with ram at 3220 14 14 14 14 34. Will updating bios make per core slower or faster? (I think slower) Does turning off SMP help? I don't need this much multi threaded performance honestly. For reference running super pi 32M on this with basically stock windows 7 in high performance power plan gives a time of 8m 56s.


What games you having problems with? WoW is probably the best example of a game that needs high single core performance, and i really have no complaints with ryzen. Any system will drop to its knees in some boss fights in WoW.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> [
> 
> What games you having problems with? WoW is probably the best example of a game that needs high single core performance, and i really have no complaints with ryzen. Any system will drop to its knees in some boss fights in WoW.


Mainly GTA5 / modded minecraft min fps, I'm hitting as low as 50-70% gpu usage on my 1070 in the city and staying well below my refresh rate of 120hz.. I'm aiming for twice this amount of gpu power while still on this AM4 platform so any extra per core cpu performance will help.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Guys, I'm not sure if everyone is "getting" this right now but "xmp" doesn't mean much on this platform.

Right now you're limited to 3600MHz (effective, based on IMC strength). And yes, you can run this at 1.35v, but I haven't been able to get it stable yet.

For the matter, I haven't been able to get 3600 stable at 1.35v, 1.45v or even *1.60v*!

Don't take this hard, Memory compatibility (for me) is much better than it was a month ago. I could not even get stable 3200C14 (I could get 3200C16), and 3600 was out of the question even with BCLK OC (Well I was able to get it to boot with 125BCLK near the end).

Also CPU voltage - Myself and several other people have been benching at *1.55v*. I am not saying it doesn't degrade performance, but I am saying that there are huge diminishing returns for it. My chip will run 3.9GHz at 1.35v all day no problem, but needs 1.45v for 4GHz and 1.55v for 4.1 (and even then I am not sure it's stable). 4.2GHz would probably need me 1.65v and I am not safely doing that. Really, tho don't push above 1.4v because there are huge diminishing returns.

The same goes for SoC voltage. I don't know why people think this increases stability. I think 99% of the time you are prefectly safe at 1.15v. I have run 1.2v for my 4.1GHz/3600MHz RAM tests and I think it's mostly wasted.

"But mah intel" isn't a valid excuse. AMD is not Intel. They are different arcitectures, they are different IMCs. Ryzen IMC starts to crap out at 3600MHz Reference this image about Ryzen's IMC (Note the first point in the graph, the rest about LN2 is not relevant).


I have seen no evidence of anyone going above 3600C14 yet. I have not seen any evidence of anyone gong above 4.2GHz (on Air/AIO) yet. And I have not seen many people pushing 1.6v on Air/AIO. I wouldn't do any of these things right now.

Also a link to my HWBOT profile which has some benchmarks at the higher end of Ryzen OC'ing (On AIO):
http://hwbot.org/user/secretdragoon/

For me right now I have two main configurations:
Benchmarking: 4.1GHz / 3600C14
Daily Driver: 3.9Ghz / 3200C14


----------



## MAMOLII

ok yep new agesa made the trick... i can be stable to 2800mhz with 32gb hynix dual rank i could not past 2600 before....
1) tried every ProcODT from the 30-120 range nothing better...nothing auto is fine
2)tried every CLDO_VDDP from 900-1000mv cold booted of course.. nothing auto is fine
3) if i put 2800 cant boot!! if i use 2666 strap+105 bus= 2800 works fine...crazy right?
4)tried soc volts ram volts timmings relaxed.,... nope nope nope
5)turn am4 memory training off and it boot faster and more stable!!!

ok my point is that from 2400-2600 i can be stable now at 2800 mhz with 2666 stap+bus 105... it also works at 2821 with 106 bus..haven't tested above...
all this thanks to new agesa...

but why every tweak that i make didnt made any difference?


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Isnt 70c considered cool for VRM? Arent they rated higher than CPU's, like over 100c?


Depends on the system? Mine haven't cracked 50-60C that I know of and usually stay lower than that . . .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Guys, I'm not sure if everyone is "getting" this right now but "xmp" doesn't mean much on this platform.
> 
> Right now you're limited to 3600MHz (effective, based on IMC strength). And yes, you can run this at 1.35v, but I haven't been able to get it stable yet.
> 
> For the matter, I haven't been able to get 3600 stable at 1.35v, 1.45v or even *1.60v*!


I haven't gotten 3600 stable on my Taichi either (using 2.34 2.36 beta UEFIs, haven't tried 2.4 yet). Of course I haven't worked on that in about a week. Bleh.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Any tips to improving per core / gaming performance on a gaming K7? I'm still on F3 bios with ram at 3220 14 14 14 14 34. Will updating bios make per core slower or faster? (I think slower) Does turning off SMP help? I don't need this much multi threaded performance honestly. For reference running super pi 32M on this with basically stock windows 7 in high performance power plan gives a time of 8m 56s.


smt isn't a problem.
ipc doesn't change with bios updates.

higher clocks will help. setting affinity for lightly threaded games would probably be the biggest help. keeping those threads on a single ccx when an application doesn't scale past the number of threads a single ccx can handle.helps


----------



## SpecFree

so this just happend:

anyone have a clue what couldve caused that? and if so what i can do to avoid it in the future..


----------



## chew*

I can bench everything except 32m pi @ 14-13-13 3733...but imo its slow.

3466 c12 offers better performance.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well on my 2500k machine, xmp worked out of the box for 6 years, and that was high end memory at the time. I dont expect xmp to work here obviously, i just dont necessarily feel the time and frustration is worth it in regards to memory overclocking on this platform. People who buy into ryzen should set a 3.8ghz OC with 1.25v and buy a cheap set of 2400 or 2666 ram and call it a day.
> 
> That is the best experience someone can have with ryzen, imo.
> 
> Also yes CPU overclocking is in comparison much easier and quicker, but at the time of ryzen release we were all beta testers and it did take me a couple days to figure out p states and what not. Here is the deal, CPU overclocking brings massive benefits for little effort, memory is the opposite of this.


First of all loading xmp on sandy gave you baseline. Not performance. There were tricks and settings that made sandy run far better...such as a low trp...

On AMD i rely more on Jedec than xmp as a baseline...

Beta testers is laughable...its a multi and voltage...not rocket science.

I do not even settle for 2400/2666 with dual rank 32g...

3.8 is a baseline setting i use only when eliminating core speed instability from imc/memory....

The timings i am using here are so far away from xmp its not even funny..

I have a 24 hour shot also.....


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> so this just happend:
> 
> anyone have a clue what couldve caused that? and if so what i can do to avoid it in the future..


Its just a hwin bug i wouldn't worry i get weird stuff in it too when its running long lol...

Check this voltages of my psu lol....


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Its just a hwin bug i wouldn't worry i get weird stuff in it too when its running long lol...
> 
> Check this voltages of my psu lol....


i sure hope so!







i gave it abit more voltage as it seemed unstable and im monitoring it now, still abit worried


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> i sure hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave it abit more voltage as it seemed unstable and im monitoring it now, still abit worried


Yep nothing to worry about. Its just hwin isn't perfect with ryzen lol

Couple times my max vcore showed over 2.0vs lol... If that was the case my cpu would've been toasted if that was true. heck already it showed i was running 6ghz as maxed lol...

Even on my fx build stuff read crazy sometimes but not as crazy as it does ryzen.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Edit: Lol I'm jumping to conclusions. I am still wondering why the 3733 score you posted earlier is so bad. Might be a secondary-timings or tertiary-timings related issue. I score higher at 3600

Not my best run, but this is what I've been using:


----------



## chew*

Im benching 3733. Tuning...scores are far higher than that with weaker primaries.

That was just full noob auto with primaries to show 3733 is "benchable"


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm definitely interested in what your timings and voltages are. Can't even boot 3733 on this board.

What kit do you have?


----------



## chew*

The only settings i share are for 24/7 users.

Benching = competitive.

I like to keep it that way.

But....im running off some results for you now in full manual pro mode vs full auto noob.


----------



## zenstrive

So I replaced my wraith spire with Enermax ETS-T50 AXE CPU Cooler.
With ambient temp at 30 oC, it can keep my R7 1700 at 3.9 Ghz 1.36v under 70 oC average while under load. On Wraith spire it would go close to 90 oC


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenstrive*
> 
> So I replaced my wraith spire with Enermax ETS-T50 AXE CPU Cooler.
> With ambient temp at 30 oC, it can keep my R7 1700 at 3.9 Ghz 1.36v under 70 oC average while under load. On Wraith spire it would go close to 90 oC


Your System temps drop any?


----------



## zenstrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Your System temps drop any?


Yes. But I forgot how much. I think close to 70 oC too now.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Edit: Lol I'm jumping to conclusions. I am still wondering why the 3733 score you posted earlier is so bad. Might be a secondary-timings or tertiary-timings related issue. I score higher at 3600
> 
> Not my best run, but this is what I've been using:


Ok since you gave me a little poke I will let you into my little matrix world for a little bit.

There is no spoon.

3600 full manual virgin tight


3733 same virgin ready for sacrifice...nailed that latency you wanted to see









As I stated 32m is just impossible at least *IF* trying to run a good result....it can run @ slacked.


You need to work on your copy its holding you back........

Nothing is impossible only highly improbable. I only show stuff to free amd users minds thus my there is no spoon comments i often use


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Daaaaamn that is nice. Thanks for the taste.


----------



## Scotty99

Has anyone done an RMA with asrock before? I literally cant figure it out on their site lol.

All the talk in here about VRM temps got me wondering why mine were hitting 70c with only 1.25v to my CPU, turns out the vertical VRM heatsink is completely loose. I tried tightening the screws but they started to strip.

Pretty ridiculous, why didnt they just use push pins those at least stay tight. Id upload a video but im too lazy, but its barely attached and wiggles easily. My VRM idle temps are 45c, for sure this is the cause.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has anyone done an RMA with asrock before? I literally cant figure it out on their site lol.
> 
> All the talk in here about VRM temps got me wondering why mine were hitting 70c with only 1.25v to my CPU, turns out the vertical VRM heatsink is completely loose. I tried tightening the screws but they started to strip.
> 
> Pretty ridiculous, why didnt they just use push pins those at least stay tight. Id upload a video but im too lazy, but its barely attached and wiggles easily. My VRM idle temps are 45c, for sure this is the cause.


You could modify the screw posts on the heatsink to increase the clamping force. AFAIK the posts protrude through the board to limit the clamping force and the heatsink may simply be at the outer limit of QC tolerance resulting in little clamping force. Its a stretch, but see if they will exchange just the heatsink or just send you a new one.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You could modify the screw posts on the heatsink to increase the clamping force. AFAIK the posts protrude through the board to limit the clamping force and the heatsink may simply be at the outer limit of QC tolerance resulting in little clamping force. Its a stretch, but see if they will exchange just the heatsink or just send you a new one.


They dont come through the back of the motherboard, wish they did as it was a PITA to line up the screws lol. They are basically nuts soldered onto the heatsink, i would have to find washers or something to get these to tighten down further. (and different screws, these are seriously soft metal)

I know 45c idle and 75c load for VRM isnt considered dangerous but its still annoying. The top one is on tight, doesnt have any wiggle to it.....but odd thing is all my VRM temps in HWinfo show the same, yet there are two sensors. Assuming there is a sensor for each bank of VRM's, why isnt the top one running cooler with a properly attatched sink?


----------



## chew*

You believe software?

If anything your vrm temps are what they are due to pwm sinks being small and design/components used.

If your comparing to taichi...its not a comparison...its not even close and never will be.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You believe software?


Well thats all i have to go by ATM. No heat gun or anything.

I know top heatsink is working properly it gets super hot, other one only gets warm.

Edit
During gaming my VRM (at least according to hwinfo) dont get over 56c, maybe this is much ado about nothing? Ill ask over in the asrock killer thread if their vertical VRM sink is on a tightly as the top one, maybe this is a common thing?


----------



## LXXR

Guys, could you maybe provide some voltages ( vcore, vddr_soc and vdimm ) you are running when going past 3466 ?

Would be nice.









My rig for now:

AMD 1700X @ 3.8 Ghz ~ 1.300v ( a bad one ... powerdraw under prime95 is 220-230w, anything 3.8 is unstable no matter what you vcore and cooling it gets fed with







)
AsRock X370 Taichi @ 2.40 ( Agesa 1.0.0.6. )
2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3600 16-16-16-36 Samsung B-Dies

I can't even get 3466 stable running no matter what i do - so maybe it's the cpu ?

It undervolts extremly good and 3.8 @ 1.300 is not to bad, but memory frequenzy and general overclocking is a nightmare here.

With a Noctua NH-D15 SE and 1200 rpm on both fans i can barely keep it at 75°C under prime load. Bad soldered? Applied thermalpaste 5 times to see if it gets better - it does not.

Think i should get a 1800X.


----------



## Scotty99

So i delved into the dark side a bit:
http://i.imgur.com/GeZzf3S.png

First i assume im doing this right? 8 instances open, 2047 allocated to 7 and "all unused ram" on the 8th instance. Over 100% coverage on the 7 and of course the 8th was far higher, no errors. Now my question is this, these are the exact same bios settings as i had when i had the "page fault on non paged area" BSOD the other day. Memtest suggests over an hour of testing which this took, and i got no errors, just confused on the bsod i got.

Edit: On a side note, people with 1700 stock cooler what is the max RPM that you guys see? Im doing a curve finally and the max it goes to is 2758rpm, i thought it was supposed to go over 3000.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So i delved into the dark side a bit:
> http://i.imgur.com/GeZzf3S.png
> 
> First i assume im doing this right? 8 instances open, 2047 allocated to 7 and "all unused ram" on the 8th instance. Over 100% coverage on the 7 and of course the 8th was far higher, no errors. Now my question is this, these are the exact same bios settings as i had when i had the "page fault on non paged area" BSOD the other day. Memtest suggests over an hour of testing which this took, and i got no errors, just confused on the bsod i got.
> 
> Edit: On a side note, people with 1700 stock cooler what is the max RPM that you guys see? Im doing a curve finally and the max it goes to is 2758rpm, i thought it was supposed to go over 3000.


You should consider using W10GSAT. It is much more effective at testing RAM.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You should consider using W10GSAT. It is much more effective at testing RAM.


Never even heard of that, most people recommended memtest.....actually all of them heh.

As an aside, to get 2933mhz stable i have to use 1.344v with my same 3.8ghz CPU OC. For 2400mhz ram i could get 3.8ghz stable with 1.248v.

Funny ass chips.

Last query for the day, i am just curious for people that have the cheaper hynix cas 16 stuff, have any of you gotten 3200 100% stable? I havent really tweaked a ton with memory yet, best ive done so far is 16 16 16 36 at 2933. Really cannot complain, kit cost me 98 bucks when ryzen first hit lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You should consider using W10GSAT. It is much more effective at testing RAM.


I would use both. I can you show you example where a tighten timings setup with 3333MHz passed GSAT (~2hrs) but failed HCI Memtest. And it can be the other way around as well.


----------



## IRobot23

Man some nice scores.
Looks like IMC is really good this time.

Maybe DF or IMC are limiting higher overclocks, but 3600MHzCL14N1 is just amazing.


----------



## SpecFree

Hey, finally finished my first suite of ocing on my Ryzen 1700.

i was wondering if anyone had any input:



Cooler: R1 Ultimate
MB: Crosshair VI Hero
Ram: 16GB Corsair LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 v4.24, E-Die i believe)

my biggest questions is about the temps listed plus the PCH which isnt - but is reaching low 50 when idling and high 50 when on load.

EDIT: Forgot the picture


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Man some nice scores.
> Looks like IMC is really good this time.
> 
> Maybe DF or IMC are limiting higher overclocks, but 3600MHzCL14N1 is just amazing.


Some of it is the chips.

I have to dig deep to pull off the results i get especially on my 1800x.

It was a borderline 2933/3200 chip on the older agesas

I know others that can do it rather easy.

Timings are extremely board dependant to.

Taichi runs pretty loose so i really have to run really tight to get the right performance out of it.

On K7 i did not need timings as tight for equivalent performance in fact I know it won't even boot at the timings i am using on taichi.

Waiting for RMA on K7 and gaming 5 so i can retest them on 1006 agesa.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Timings are definitely board dependent. I was sharing timings with someone on Reddit for a while and he could do things with his C6H I could not on my K7.

Taichi may end up being the best Memory OC board.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Timings are definitely board dependent. I was sharing timings with someone on Reddit for a while and he could do things with his C6H I could not on my K7.
> 
> Taichi may end up being the best Memory OC board.


I tend to doubt that.

ASUS is so hell bent on compatibility they are making board looser than a $2 stripper for compatibility reasons.

Compatibility = code for we slacked board so we can hit high clocks.


----------



## IRobot23

Here in EU (mindfactory) is R7 1700 309€ (current price) , asus bundles C6H (238€) with r7 1700 for 509€+game"everspace"

K7 is 220€ with 20€ steam with R7 1700 = 529€
X370 F gamign 200€ (+game "everspace") with bundle (R7 1700) = 459€
Gaming 5 195€ (20€| on steam) with R7 1700 = 504€

With R5 1600 (210€)
+K7 = 430€ (+20€ on steam)
+C6H = 448€
+ F Gaming = 410€
+ Gaming 5 = 405€ (+20€ on steam)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Timings are definitely board dependent. I was sharing timings with someone on Reddit for a while and he could do things with his C6H I could not on my K7.
> 
> Taichi may end up being the best Memory OC board.


http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=481110&postcount=118


----------



## chew*

While that may be nice we have personally verified c11 on ch6 to be less powerful than c12 on k7.

I would pay less attention to timings.

The performance boost is from cb bias reg tweak....so.

I can gain 100 points when dialed in with it enabled.

Also....one other factor. Max mem if set gains me 100 mhz on ram and i can drop timings 1 entire notch.

I do not doubt c6h will be memory clock king but if bias is out of equasion its going to and is getting its azz kicked in the performance department.

Feel free to check 32m pi low clock rankings. C6h is not even in the 8:16 range....i can do that with just 3200 ram on other boards...and myself and zen are sandbagging....ready to stomp the first person to put up a time..and we are no longer using c6h for PI..

We will continue to stomp c6h users till they make it fast again









Already tried the ask nicely route. Now its the actions route.


----------



## rt123

I believe you. I just posted that to show what was possible. Also isn't that run a bios before nerfed their performance for more clockspeeds??

Also is it possible to get odd Cas (13,11) working on Gigabyte or no? I have failed to do so.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I believe you. I just posted that to show what was possible. Also isn't that run a bios before nerfed their performance for more clockspeeds??
> 
> Also is it possible to get odd Cas (13,11) working on Gigabyte or no? I have failed to do so.


Yah it is a good bios (1001) c11 vs c12 was comparing bios 1001 to k7 on 1006 agesa...but it could be so much better and faster on 1006 agesa. I am not hating...just want it fast performance wise. Screw the speeds...if its nasty @ 3200 no need to push high.

Odd cas latency requires 2400 strap and bclk still its an agesa thing across all boards. Only officially supported straps support odd cl.

2666 may work also...have not checked.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> ASUS is so hell bent on compatibility they are making board looser than a $2 stripper for compatibility reasons.
> 
> Compatibility = code for we slacked board so we can hit high clocks.


Benchmarks I've done don't seem to show this







. In this post (MemTweakIt tRFC is wrong in linked post, bug which The Stilt has highlighted) is AIDA64 results on 3200MHz with only primary RAM timings tweak which UEFI 0081 allowed. This post has a ZIP of other data, from that if I take the 3200MHz tightened timings vs what was max tweak I could do on 0081 (and prior) we can see UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 is performing well.

AGESA 1.0.0.4



AGESA 1.0.0.6 (3200MHz with







The Stilt







DDR4 timings)



Yeah AIDA64 can have large swing at times, but those results seem AOK to me. The ns I always take with a pinch of salt as it can swing between 60-70ns on same setup.

Then CB15 seems AOK to me, between these AGESA, 3D benches all seem AOK as well. Yeah not done some Pi on AGESA 1.0.0.6 but do some. Looking at FlanK3r's data it was within run to run variance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I believe you. I just posted that to show what was possible. Also isn't that run a bios before nerfed their performance for more clockspeeds??
> 
> Also is it possible to get odd Cas (13,11) working on Gigabyte or no? I have failed to do so.


On C6H you disable GearDown and you can have odd CAS on all MHz range of RAM, option is part of AGESA 1.0.0.6.


----------



## chew*

Gups...i know asus...they do not like losing....if they could get some overclocker to beat us...they would...they have not because the board can not currently. I certainly can not beat myself with it..

Now let me explain my reasoning more in depth...

There is no reason 3200 can not be fast and the main goal of focus in board tuning.

If this was the goal...endusers need only buy ram for $179.00-$189.00

The push for higher/looser puts the users in the $220+ range for 3600...

And as always crap rolls downhill....

Ln2 users are stuck with crap speeds but also crap performance to boot...

It is a lose lose for both 24/7 users and the ln2 crowd.

As far as PI goes...we have handed asus there azz..its not even a contest...it is an embarressment. I am not even trying here...i am only @ 3200...


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Gups...i know asus...they do not like losing....if they could get some overclocker to beat us...they would...they have not because the board can not currently. I certainly can not beat myself with it..
> 
> Now let me explain my reasoning more in depth...
> 
> There is no reason 3200 can not be fast and the main goal of focus in board tuning.
> 
> If this was the goal...endusers need only buy ram for $179.00-$189.00
> 
> The push for higher/looser puts the users in the $220+ range for 3600...
> 
> And as always crap rolls downhill....
> 
> Ln2 users are stuck with crap speeds but also crap performance to boot...
> 
> It is a lose lose for both 24/7 users and the ln2 crowd.
> 
> As far as PI goes...we have handed asus there azz..its not even a contest...it is an embarressment. I am not even trying here...


My RAM kit cost $220. That being said, I should have opted to spend a little more for a 4133 non-RGB kit.
That being said, I am still surprised people are struggling to hit 3200. I have been able to hit 3200 on every Gigabyte BIOS that they've released thus far. This sounds like an ASUS issue (and I keep on hearing ASUS users having bad RAM issues on their boards).

And yes, It looks like Odd timings (C15+) are not possible on Gigabyte boards (Unless on a low strap + BCLK OC iirc, I'd have to check). I've never managed to get them to work. I think C13 is possible (I am going back to that tonight, I got a new timing notebook today).


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

Dunno chap







.

3333MHz with slight tweak to The Stilt's timings.

- tRAS 28 to 34
- tRC 54 to 60
- tFAW 36 to 39
- tRFC 333 to 373

Passes ~7hrs HCI Memtest repeatedly plus other stability tests. Is also a nice sweet spot for me in benches I ran







. SOC and VDIMM is also reasonable for daily use (1.05V/1.375V in UEFI). 3466MHz I can't use The Stilt's timings, he can. He used F4-3600C15-8GTZ I have F4-3200C15-8GTZ. Then he did state RAM IC, etc difference may mean all I can use that setup. Also just like some on HWBot have mentioned mobo binning as a thing Elmor's and The Stilt's info shares seem to point to that as well. ie all boards even of same make/model are not equal in regard to OC ability.


----------



## chew*

Odd will work...just go auto multi (need a 1700 or lower default multi chip less you can boot 4.3 lol)...blck @ 2400 up to 120. Use that ktk17 tool to adjust multi from windows.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> Dunno chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3333MHz with slight tweak to The Stilt's timings.
> 
> - tRAS 28 to 34
> - tRC 54 to 60
> - tFAW 36 to 39
> - tRFC 333 to 373
> 
> Passes ~7hrs HCI Memtest repeatedly plus other stability tests. Is also a nice sweet spot for me in benches I ran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SOC and VDIMM is also reasonable for daily use (1.05V/1.375V in UEFI). 3466MHz I can't use The Stilt's timings, he can. He used F4-3600C15-8GTZ I have F4-3200C15-8GTZ. Then he did state RAM IC, etc difference may mean all I can use that setup. Also just like some on HWBot have mentioned mobo binning as a thing Elmor's and The Stilt's info shares seem to point to that as well. ie all boards even of same make/model are not equal in regard to OC ability.


I have not needed to bin any other vendors boards...if i have to bin c6h to get a good one? Kiss my azz....how about making a consistent performing board.

My problem is not speeds attained...its performance at a given speed.

If you ran PI and benched hardcore like us knew the tweaks...you would understand.

Im doing 24/7 over 3200 settings for users on taichi now....im tighter on some looser on others...diff board diff tuning..24/7 performance will not vary much.

Ballz out benching can however and is varying greatly.


----------



## gupsterg

The mobo binning context is not based on C6H, but just what other extreme overclockers have experienced with other boards as well.
Quote:


> Today I also want to raise another issue - you'd better sit down in your chair or hold on to something&#8230;. you may have to start binning motherboards! From my tests different motherboard samples of the same model gave totally different results, especially when we are talking about Command Rate 1T. Of course I realize that no daily user is going to buy a few motherboards just to find the one which goes a bit higher in memory overclocking. Regardless, it's always better to extend our perspective and learn new things.


Quote link.

You may recall we discussed "Performance Bias" before. It is not a registry tweak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3N7D3A7H*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> Bug report for BIOS 0079.
> 
> Whenever I have my overclock loaded, if I enable the CB15 performance BIAS, I get code 8 crashes when it starts to load windows. I have reproduced this 3 times to confirm.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The performance bias options rely on setting non-default AMD settings which are disabled by AMD due to instability issues affecting some CPUs. Unfortunately it seems you have such a chip.
Click to expand...

A CPU I have UA 1713PGT R7 1700 will always Q-Code 8 on CB15 PB enabled. Another takes it in it's stride as if nothing happened







. In the past I used CB15 PB with upto 3200MHz only, now 3333MHz with the slight tweak to







The Stilt







DDR4 timings I also see a further gain







. Another C6H owner with 1800X at 3333MHz+ has Q-Code 8 with CB15 PB enabled, IIRC raising SOC helped resolve issue.


----------



## chew*

I eliminate performance bias from equasion. Not apples to apples for all vendors so..moot point.

Once again i have not will not and plain refuse to bin boards for memory....

Slam them in prime to make vrm holds up sure...that is the norm for me before ln2.

Flanker is a nice guy....but his pi data is flawed...

He has tried to break sub 7min..

Its actually possible to do 6:46 @ only 5.0...by my calculations...i have already done 7:29 a only 4.6 w/2666 on a slow board...

Furthermore he has asked me to go cold and raise the bar for amd pi 32m...that alone should tell you something.

For the record...im supposed to be retired..lol. This was my job this is what i do/did... test/research/execute with whatever weapon was best for the job.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I eliminate performance bias from equasion. Not apples to apples for all vendors so..moot point.


I agree the PB compare would not be fair. The C6H has a few PB for differing scenarios. We don't know is if "PB" can have differing levels, what if another board you say is performing better has the tweak but is not transparently shown?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Once again i have not will not and plain refuse to bin boards for memory....


I respect your stance. My purpose is only to share what I have read. Again Elmor and The Stilt point out all boards are not equal. As to the degree of variability I have no idea.

I have also read at times members on OCN who have had say several GPUs/CPUs of same model say x benches better than y even with same setup. For example mus1mus said this about Hawaii cards. Then another OCN member regarding CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Flanker is a nice guy....but his pi data is flawed...
> 
> He has tried to break sub 7min..
> 
> Its actually possible to do 6:46 @ only 5.0...by my calculations...i have already done 7:29 a only 4.6 w/2666 on a slow board...
> 
> Furthermore he has asked me to go cold and raise the bar for amd pi 32m...that alone should tell you something.
> 
> For the record...im supposed to be retired..lol.


OK







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I agree the PB compare would not be fair. The C6H has a few PB for differing scenarios. We don't know is if "PB" can have differing levels, what if another board you say is performing better has the tweak but is not transparently shown?
> I respect your stance. My purpose is only to share what I have read. Again Elmor and The Stilt point out all boards are not equal. As to the degree of variability I have no idea.
> 
> I have also read at times members on OCN who have had say several GPUs/CPUs of same model say x benches better than y even with same setup. For example mus1mus said this about Hawaii cards. Then another OCN member regarding CPUs.
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Like i said i like flanker...he is a great guy....

But...in this case its best to listen to those at the top of the charts.

I post scores but not on bot..just in thread on hwbot.

We use whats fast...in fact im stuck on taichi...my giga is faster and more consistent...both are in RMA oops..

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=488843&postcount=15


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I can bench everything except 32m pi @ 14-13-13 3733...but imo its slow.
> 
> 3466 c12 offers better performance.


What ram are you using im using F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW trident z and I can't get 2400 to boot. Also are you pstate overclocked? On ch6? I had pstate 0 working but now I can't get my settings to save I set pstate 9C 1.35 offset F10 to save shuts off on reboot then nothing back to defaults. This is with every single setting on default


----------



## chew*

C16 3200 is a preety weak bin on ryzen....AMD shipped out some c16 geil b die or at least samsung...

I have not tested since latest agesa dropped but previously it was 2933 capable...not very happy @ 3200.

That was on taichi. Tbh i can do on all but maybe msi for top tier....have not tried msi again yet.

I do not bother with p state ocing.

The xmp is probably screwing with you.
Full manual may net better results.
Have you verified memory IC in software?


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> C16 3200 is a preety weak bin on ryzen....AMD shipped out some c16 geil b die or at least samsung...
> 
> I have not tested since latest agesa dropped but previously it was 2933 capable...not very happy @ 3200.
> 
> That was on taichi. Tbh i can do on all but maybe msi for top tier....have not tried msi again yet.
> 
> I do not bother with p state ocing.
> 
> The xmp is probably screwing with you.
> Full manual may net better results.
> Have you verified memory IC in software?


Memory IC? Not sure what u mean by that.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Memory IC? Not sure what u mean by that.


What brand of memory chips are used in your ram? Think that's the question.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> What brand of memory chips are used in your ram? Think that's the question.


I'll check next time I have a chance what software checks that?


----------



## chew*

Ok Here is for the taichi guys........this is merely a baseline to get you started in the right direction for 3333.

1.3vcore llc3
1.08 soc llc 3 ( can lower as needed )
1.08 vddp ( can lower as needed )
1.38 vdimm ( can lower or increase up to 1.43 as needed ) overvolts .02 keep that in mind.....

timings you can fool with

tras ( can go tighter or up to 58 )

tfaw looser not tighter

trrd S trrd L looser not tighter

twtr S twtr L looser not tighter

trfc looser not tighter

twr maybe a tad tighter or looser do not go crazy.

I would leave the rest alone......feel free to test performance... its decent with these settings for taichi.

I will work on more later.....btw testing is done with 90F ambients...so its pretty damn stable even in bad conditions.........


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I eliminate performance bias from equasion. Not apples to apples for all vendors so..moot point.
> 
> Once again i have not will not and plain refuse to bin boards for memory....
> 
> Slam them in prime to make vrm holds up sure...that is the norm for me before ln2.
> 
> Flanker is a nice guy....but his pi data is flawed...
> 
> He has tried to break sub 7min..
> 
> Its actually possible to do 6:46 @ only 5.0...by my calculations...i have already done 7:29 a only 4.6 w/2666 on a slow board...
> 
> Furthermore he has asked me to go cold and raise the bar for amd pi 32m...that alone should tell you something.
> 
> For the record...im supposed to be retired..lol. This was my job this is what i do/did... test/research/execute with whatever weapon was best for the job.


@gupsterg

Chew is right every BIOS release on CHVI has cut the ram performance, especially in Spi32. I'm not sure you two are talking the same talk here. What's good in Pi isn't always good in other benches. But there's no way I can catch those numbers on my CHVI at 4.0 in Pi32 it just isn't going to happen. I've tried. Now with LN2 I think it's going to come down to the CPU with the best CB. If you look at the subs I had with the 1600x I was getting pretty close to der8auer and he had a 200MHz lead in speed. But I could get a 32-3300 mem speed. In some benches speed really counts.

BTW getting a Titanium sample this week


----------



## chew*

there is also no reason why the c6h can not catch us except....for those that dictate the direction the boards performance goes.....I would love to kick my own azz with it lol......


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> there is also no reason why the c6h can not catch us except....for those that dictate the direction the boards performance goes.....I would love to kick my own azz with it lol......


I can't help but think that update bug set them back......alot. The first BIOS seemed OK then wham nothing seems to work again and spent the next 2 months putting out fires.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can't help but think that update bug set them back......alot. The first BIOS seemed OK then wham nothing seems to work again and spent the next 2 months putting out fires.


I think its merely them ignoring the legacy benchmark only because AMD is not going to beat intel at it.....

I have exhausted many conversations with ASUS about it on skype....plan B just thrash them results wise till they wake up...it has worked in the past lol.

It's going to go down like this.....I am going to have to dust off the dewar/acid dip my ln2 evap clean, use a different vendors board and set a AMD PI 32m record.....that should be the fuel needed to light the fire....


----------



## Johan45

Maybe there's just not enough in the budget for that chew AMD's still a gamble and you have the Extreme coming


----------



## chew*

ehh you mean threadripper? meh.......that thing is going to be a nightmare with ram @ launch......2 ryzen cores and 4 channels of ram.....will surely push me into the looney bin.

I think the extreme was just a prototype they had already made......probably gauging interest at computex..........


----------



## Johan45

I had a Hard time believing that ASUS top AM$ board was $320 VS the competitions $400. They're applying the same business model they did with SkyKaby. Why not?


----------



## chew*

Maybe, the market really wants a impact type built to the hilt motherboard with no gimmicks.......and I am sure overclockers would be more than happy to use that same board since AMD is not taking any global 3d records on ln2.

Unfortunately the vendors marketing teams think the market wants and needs more gaming RGB as was evident by the rainbow assault @ computex......


----------



## Johan45

The extreme wouldn't be as much of a gamble as the Apex was. Probably same PCB, maybe some minor changes very little investment to recoup with the extreme.


----------



## chew*

I think the better PCB is probably the prime pro......all they need to do is add 6 fets. chop the pcb down.......install real heatsinks.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah but you see what I mean. It would be too easy not to try and get another 80 bucks per sale.


----------



## chew*

oh absolutely, I'm betting prime is the groundwork for a sabertooth.........why have 6 blank pads for fets....left a window open for future use.

Even hero has empty solder pads as do other vendors boards.

asrock has a empty pad for an ICS chip on there budget x370 board.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Progress (kinda)



Almost done going through the timings. Sadly.


----------



## Johan45

Yes they do. I work in the car industry and it's the same way. 90% of the time you can pull your four cylinder out and put a six in cause it's already built into the body


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Yeah I think me and chew* are not talking the same talk







.

Pi I think is the gripe on newer UEFIs from his posts / somewhat what FlanK3r has said and you are saying







. Again I respect you guys shares and mean not to come across as defamatory. I did have a play with Pi before and saw no difference between 1002 (AGESA no idea) vs 0081 (AGESA 1.0.0.4), not tried it on 9943 (AGESA 1.0.0.6).

All I'm seeing is on benches I have done in the past and now all is AOK. With tighter subtimings on AGESA 1.0.0.6 I see gains over AGESA 1.0.0.4 for same RAM MHz. Then with each AGESA something has come along to make rig better for me. AGESA 1.0.0.4 nailed boot times for me. AGESA 1.0.0.6 given access to RAM timings / improve RAM MHz attained and now "Sleep" works on W7 and can dump using W10C which was getting on my wick!







.


----------



## Johan45

I agree boot times took a hit. And that better speed is coming at the price of subtimings to improve compatibility. That's chew's bone.... ha made myself laugh


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Yeah I think me and chew* are not talking the same talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Pi I think is the gripe on newer UEFIs from his posts / somewhat what FlanK3r has said and you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Again I respect you guys shares and mean not to come across as defamatory. I did have a play with Pi before and saw no difference between 1002 (AGESA no idea) vs 0081 (AGESA 1.0.0.4), not tried it on 9943 (AGESA 1.0.0.6).
> 
> All I'm seeing is on benches I have done in the past and now all is AOK. With tighter subtimings on AGESA 1.0.0.6 I see gains over AGESA 1.0.0.4 for same RAM MHz. Then with each AGESA something has come along to make rig better for me. AGESA 1.0.04 nailed boot times for me. AGESA 1.0.0.6 given access to RAM timings / improve RAM MHz attained and now "Sleep" works on W7 and can dump using W10C which was getting on my wick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


win 10 could be great.









instead it makes me want to kick puppies....


----------



## chew*

The thing is gups if you use bclk @ 2400 divider to 1600 bios 1001.

Then you port subs from 2400 divider to use with 3200 divider on latest you get an apples to apples on c6h.....

Then you see how slow its gotten.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Progress (kinda)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done going through the timings. Sadly.


Looking better, very nice write. try 28 instead of 26 if running 14-14-14









Are gigabytes "third" timings still hiding behind -? only 2 were showing....you will want those at 3 if possible 2 better but on k7 I could not suck them in on 1005 tighter than 3.

I only used agesa 1005 before it went pop.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Man some nice scores.
> Looks like IMC is really good this time.
> 
> Maybe DF or IMC are limiting higher overclocks, but 3600MHzCL14N1 is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of it is the chips.
> 
> I have to dig deep to pull off the results i get especially on my 1800x.
> 
> It was a borderline 2933/3200 chip on the older agesas
> 
> I know others that can do it rather easy.
> 
> Timings are extremely board dependant to.
> 
> Taichi runs pretty loose so i really have to run really tight to get the right performance out of it.
> 
> On K7 i did not need timings as tight for equivalent performance in fact I know it won't even boot at the timings i am using on taichi.
> 
> Waiting for RMA on K7 and gaming 5 so i can retest them on 1006 agesa.
Click to expand...

Straight up, Taichi Timings are loose. Didn't spend much time on it as it is not mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Timings are definitely board dependent. I was sharing timings with someone on Reddit for a while and he could do things with his C6H I could not on my K7.
> 
> Taichi may end up being the best Memory OC board.


I have seen this. Sad thing is, I only have one chip to test. So doing a side by side testing is not doable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Timings are definitely board dependent. I was sharing timings with someone on Reddit for a while and he could do things with his C6H I could not on my K7.
> 
> Taichi may end up being the best Memory OC board.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to doubt that.
> 
> ASUS is so hell bent on compatibility they are making board looser than a $2 stripper for compatibility reasons.
> 
> Compatibility = code for we slacked board so we can hit high clocks.
Click to expand...

This is true.

On the context of hitting high memory clocks though, Giga is the easiest board to do that while leaving the BCLK alone at 100. Boots the fastest too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Progress (kinda)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done going through the timings. Sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking better, very nice write. try 28 instead of 26 if running 14-14-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are gigabytes "third" timings still hiding behind -? only 2 were showing....you will want those at 3 if possible 2 better but on k7 I could not suck them in on 1005 tighter than 3.
> 
> I only used agesa 1005 before it went pop.....
Click to expand...

All the timings should be exposed now on the Gigabyte. With Taichi and CH6 having the most array of settings to tweak (more of leaving them alone to Auto anyways).

Sub timings are all the same across the boards. Will have to double check but the Taichi seems to have the Drive Strength options that the Asus lacks. Again--will double check with the CH6.


----------



## chew*

I am using same chip that was in k7 when I popped it Mus.

Timings are definitely different between the two boards.

Taichi is very loose @ default. Most of my timings are jacked from 2133 jedec for use @ 3333.......yes it was/is that loose lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The thing is gups if you use bclk @ 2400 divider to 1600 bios 1001.
> 
> Then you port subs from 2400 divider to use with 3200 divider on latest you get an apples to apples on c6h.....
> 
> Then you see how slow its gotten.


Ahh, will have to try this







.

I just wanted to ask, you have used Ryzen Timings Checker on 2400 divider whilst on 1001 and then when you apply those settings to say UEFI 9943 it's slower?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The thing is gups if you use bclk @ 2400 divider to 1600 bios 1001.
> 
> Then you port subs from 2400 divider to use with 3200 divider on latest you get an apples to apples on c6h.....
> 
> Then you see how slow its gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, will have to try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just wanted to ask, you have used Ryzen Timings Checker on 2400 divider whilst on 1001 and then when you apply those settings to say UEFI 9943 it's slower?
Click to expand...

15 to 20 seconds slower on spi 32m going from bios 1.1 to 1.72 beta with the Titanium .


----------



## Johan45

@chew* Do you think XP would make enough of a difference?? I don't not compared to the blue team I mean


----------



## chew*

We think it should and could put us better than sandy effeciency...but the things i asked for like ide mode....which i know is possible due to the elusive ASUS Arica which has the setting in bios...

Anyway they have not given us the options. The rest of the issues we can work through.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Hoping these turn into my 24/7 timings:


Should have paid more attention. I'll grab timings next time I am in the BIOS. I think the board has everything but 1-2 settings (Board also has something called RTT which I haven't seen on other boards.)

Latency? =/

At one point it was pretty funny, I had Write higher than Read.

Sad thing is I have a record of 48.85fps on HWBOT x265 1080p preset. Cannot run the bench at 4.1GHz (or even 4.05) or else I'd probably have 50FPS D:

Still trying to figure out how to get my GPUPI up there. I am getting worse scores than I was yesterday.

Also C13 @ 3600 = not possible for me sadly. You can set primaries to 13, but I haven't gotten any of them to train.


----------



## Scotty99

Yall wanna spend 100 bucks for me?

100 dollar dell gift card i got from buying monitor, which of these do i go for:
http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/samsung-960-evo-mz-v6e250bw-solid-state-drive-250-gb-pci-express-3-0-x4-nvme/apd/a9498232/storage-drives-media
http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-blue-pc-ssd-wds500g1b0b-solid-state-drive-500-gb-internal-m-2-2280-sata-6gb-s/apd/a9301053/storage-drives-media

Samsung obviously a lot faster, but 20 bucks more gets me twice the storage.

Tough choice. Games id want to be putting on these would be WoW/overwatch/fallout 4/destiny 2 etc etc.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah it is a good bios (1001) c11 vs c12 was comparing bios 1001 to k7 on 1006 agesa...but it could be so much better and faster on 1006 agesa. I am not hating...just want it fast performance wise. Screw the speeds...if its nasty @ 3200 no need to push high.
> 
> Odd cas latency requires 2400 strap and bclk still its an agesa thing across all boards. Only officially supported straps support odd cl.
> 
> 2666 may work also...have not checked.


Thanks for the info.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The mobo binning context is not based on C6H, but just what other extreme overclockers have experienced with other boards as well.
> Quote link.


For the overclockers that have suggested Mobo binning. There are several others that have suggested that it is not necessary.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Have a feeling I am hitting some second wall here. Start up HWBOT H265 with 4.1GHz / 3600MHz RAM and during the test the system just up an restarts. Could be reaching the limits of my power supply (It's only 600W) but the only card I have running is an RX470 so /shrug.

1.55v Vcore
1.20v SOC
1.50v RAM

System doesn't seem to restart if I bump down to 1.50v Vcore. The system just plain doesn't like anyithing above 1.50v.

Maybe I am actually reaching the cutoff temp. This wasn't happening yesterday (it was also cooler yesterday so...)


----------



## mus1mus

Temp. lol

And on the Giga, if you'll eventually get into a 4b or 46 code, don't panic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yall wanna spend 100 bucks for me?
> 
> 100 dollar dell gift card i got from buying monitor, which of these do i go for:
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/samsung-960-evo-mz-v6e250bw-solid-state-drive-250-gb-pci-express-3-0-x4-nvme/apd/a9498232/storage-drives-media
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-blue-pc-ssd-wds500g1b0b-solid-state-drive-500-gb-internal-m-2-2280-sata-6gb-s/apd/a9301053/storage-drives-media
> 
> Samsung obviously a lot faster, but 20 bucks more gets me twice the storage.
> 
> Tough choice. Games id want to be putting on these would be WoW/overwatch/fallout 4/destiny 2 etc etc.


The 960 Evo is fast. SATA SSDs are good but they should be cheaper.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Yea I looked back and I was running 4.05GHz @ 1.5v yesterday. I will try again when things are cooler. Maybe I will get lucky and hit 50FPS on the benchmark and laugh once I figure out I am the fastest 1700 at something D:.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Yea I looked back and I was running 4.05GHz @ 1.5v yesterday. I will try again when things are cooler. Maybe I will get lucky and hit 50FPS on the benchmark and laugh once I figure out I am the fastest 1700 at something D:.












For the same reason I can't run past 1.55V on my CPU.
FYI, that bench doesn't scale like an FPS per 100MHz clock. Way lower.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

As requested K7 Memory options on latest BIOS


























Nobody knows where I can get the AMD-APP SDK version of OpenCL 1.2 =P?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yall wanna spend 100 bucks for me?
> 
> 100 dollar dell gift card i got from buying monitor, which of these do i go for:
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/samsung-960-evo-mz-v6e250bw-solid-state-drive-250-gb-pci-express-3-0-x4-nvme/apd/a9498232/storage-drives-media
> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/wd-blue-pc-ssd-wds500g1b0b-solid-state-drive-500-gb-internal-m-2-2280-sata-6gb-s/apd/a9301053/storage-drives-media
> 
> Samsung obviously a lot faster, but 20 bucks more gets me twice the storage.
> 
> Tough choice. Games id want to be putting on these would be WoW/overwatch/fallout 4/destiny 2 etc etc.


https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20749748929

http://www.pcgamer.com/best-nvme-ssds/

use case dependant. pcgamer article may shed light on what will have largest impact for you and bang for buck guy that you are..,


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20749748929
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/best-nvme-ssds/
> 
> use case dependant. pcgamer article may shed light on what will have largest impact for you and bang for buck guy that you are..,


Ya ive decided on western digital for sure, just noticed the 2.5" version is the same price. Other than form factor (not really relevant, as i have a full size desktop) do sata m.2 drives have any advantages over 2.5"?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> As requested K7 Memory options on latest BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knows where I can get the AMD-APP SDK version of OpenCL 1.2 =P?


Yep like i said...bunch of timings have a -. Alot of stability and maybe speed to be gained by setting them manually


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Temp. lol
> 
> And on the Giga, if you'll eventually get into a 4b or 46 code, don't panic.


Mine hard locked 46...never came back.

Cpu swaps ram swaps power downs offs cmos shorted for days. No luck..

Stupid board recovers from 0 lights comes back to life....but when it has a pulse....its still brain dead lol.

I need mine back soon lol.

Taichi drives me nuts running pi...i have never yelled so much at a monitor.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yep like i said...bunch of timings have a -. Alot of stability and maybe speed to be gained by setting them manually


Oh yes, be rest assured I set every single one of them =P


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Oh yes, be rest assured I set every single one of them =P


Takes a while but now you know how and what to change for gains/losses without help.

Just needed a little push. My job is done here


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Temp. lol
> 
> And on the Giga, if you'll eventually get into a 4b or 46 code, don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine hard locked 46...never came back.
> 
> Cpu swaps ram swaps power downs offs cmos shorted for days. No luck..
> 
> Stupid board recovers from 0 lights comes back to life....but when it has a pulse....its still brain dead lol.
> 
> I need mine back soon lol.
> 
> Taichi drives me nuts running pi...i have never yelled so much at a monitor.
Click to expand...

During cold runs?

revived mine by just pressing RST_SW > CMOS_SW > Power randomly. Happened 5 times on me last Sunday. Took time to do the good o'l DRAIN CMOS but that is subjective as well.


----------



## chew*

Nah was an air run in a sandra bench...crashed hard 00 flashing...hit reset...flatline....46 stuck hard...gave it over a week before i called time of death lol.

I spammed every button to no avail. Just did not want to hear it.

Its at giga so maybe issue will get resolved. I have explained in detail and got the right people looking at the board.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive decided on western digital for sure, just noticed the 2.5" version is the same price. Other than form factor (not really relevant, as i have a full size desktop) do sata m.2 drives have any advantages over 2.5"?


saves you cables. check qvl. irq's just about always shared and drives not on qvl make unexpected headache for unprepared...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nah was an air run in a sandra bench...crashed hard 00 flashing...hit reset...flatline....46 stuck hard...gave it over a week before i called time of death lol.
> 
> I spammed every button to no avail. Just did not want to hear it.
> 
> Its at giga so maybe issue will get resolved. I have explained in detail and got the right people looking at the board.


Must be different than mine then. It happened on me pushing 1.6V IIRC.


----------



## mus1mus

Who wants to see the CH6 @ 3466CL14 vs Taichi @ 2933CL14 (unoptimised) SuperPi?

This should not be tolerated.


----------



## Scotty99

So im thinking about picking up a cooler, how common is [email protected]? Pretty doable or is that only a good chips. I just dont like the idea of going over 1.4v lol.


----------



## MAMOLII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Who wants to see the CH6 @ 3466CL14 vs Taichi @ 2933CL14 (unoptimised) SuperPi?
> 
> This should not be tolerated.


Thats the way to have great speeds at asus







... maybe the bios or the settings etc at the end the mhz on ram stay,...


----------



## LXXR

Not that common on 1700 or 1700X but on 1800X its possible often.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Not that common on 1700 or 1700X but on 1800X its possible often.


Hmm i heard there wasnt a ton of variance with the R7's. 1.34 seems to be about as low as i can go for 3.8ghz, havent went any higher so no idea what it can do on a better cooler.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So im thinking about picking up a cooler, how common is [email protected]? Pretty doable or is that only a good chips. I just dont like the idea of going over 1.4v lol.


Probably dreaming and won't be stable... Golden chips are like 1.424v average. But if you not looking it to be stable I guess 1.4v might work... Most 1700 hit a massive wall between 3.7ghz-3.9ghz for good 24/7 voltage that AMD recommends which is under 1.425v if you want your chips to last up to 1.45v as daily driver.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So im thinking about picking up a cooler, how common is [email protected]? Pretty doable or is that only a good chips. I just dont like the idea of going over 1.4v lol.


Tall order on R7 generally, but the 1700 has the lowest odds out of the three SKU's. That's still a long shot on the 1700x and 1800x, my honey of a chip notwithstanding. Better cooling will help, but you'll still be ultimately limited by the lottery. Still, better cooling is worth it regardless and you'll be able to push a little harder up to 1.4v.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> For the overclockers that have suggested Mobo binning. There are several others that have suggested that it is not necessary.


NP







, jury is out then







.

@mus1mus @chew* @Johan45

I did post this zip before in this thread when discussing with chew* before SuperPi 32M on differing UEFI/AGESA (Aff: Core 0 Pir: High), now with UEFI 9943 update.



And hot off the press a 3rd run on 3.8/3333/AGESA 1.0.0.6.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Note:* No "Performance Bias" set in UEFI/OS for all runs.

I will setup new test run. Grab timings from UEFI 1002, do 3x runs, then note UEFI 0081/9943 at same setup for timings and do 3x runs.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I can tell you that mine can't do 4GHz well. I have to push like 1.5v to do 4GHz stable at my memory timings (99% chance Memory timings affect Max overclock). 4.1GHz is unstable no matter what I do =/.

That being said, 3.9GHz is 100% stable at 1.35v and doesn't reset unless vcore drops below 1.3v.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya memory is so flippin odd on this platform. My chip was stable 3.8ghz with 1.248v with 2400 ram, now that im at 2933 cant get 3.8 stable with less than 1.34v. Gonna do some testing tomorrow in games, but i got a feeling even 50mhz core clock is going to trump the ram increase.


----------



## gupsterg

R7 1700 Batch: UA 1713PGT, needed VCORE bump of ~32mV (final offset ~237mV) to stabilize 3333MHz with 3.8GHz vs lower RAM MHz.
R7 1700 Batch: UA 1709PGT, IMO doesn't need a bump, but just because many report a need for bump I have been using +175mV vs +162mV. Later I may retest with 162mV.

This post contains data on 3.8GHz with 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz where timings were kept the same, but essentially as timings are just a delay based on cycle clock, latency is differing. Now depending on case situation RAM/DF could impact performance, Sky Diver for Combined Score (aka CPU/GPU both loaded) shows ~10% gain on 3200MHz vs 2400MHz.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @mus1mus @chew* @Johan45
> 
> I did post this zip before in this thread when discussing with chew* before SuperPi 32M on differing UEFI/AGESA (Aff: Core 0 Pir: High), now with UEFI 9943 update.
> 
> 
> 
> And hot off the press a 3rd run on 3.8/3333/AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* No "Performance Bias" set in UEFI/OS for all runs.
> 
> I will setup new test run. Grab timings from UEFI 1002, do 3x runs, then note UEFI 0081/9943 at same setup for timings and do 3x runs.


I haven't tried ant Spi with the new BIOS but when I did with the older versions I was using lower dividers with BCLK and at 4.0 was just below 9 minutes. I don't feel that's an accurate representation of the older BIOS versions performance if you're comparing loose( OLD) subs to the newer tweaked ones.


----------



## Decoman

I do not understand this temperature reading off HWinfo64 when the 1800x is under load. Why oh why is there such a difference between Tdie and socket, when the 20 deg C offset has been corrected? Why a 40 deg difference? It is as if the AMD's 20 deg offset is just bs.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I haven't tried ant Spi with the new BIOS but when I did with the older versions I was using lower dividers with BCLK and at 4.0 was just below 9 minutes. I don't feel that's an accurate representation of the older BIOS versions performance if you're comparing loose( OLD) subs to the newer tweaked ones.


I agree it isn't accurate, but it's in the same way as Mus1mus post here. In a way it shows 3333MHz with tighter timings is not slower than 3200MHz on a past UEFI, so the newer UEFI isn't slower. But agree not accurate compare







.

Now you see on any UEFI prior to 9943 any of the CPUs I had didn't reach beyond ~3200MHz, rest HW the same. So my next set of runs will be best setup on say 1001, replicated in 0081 and 9943 for constructing comparison table







.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I do not understand this temperature reading off HWinfo64 when the 1800x is under load. Why oh why is there such a difference between Tdie and socket, when the 20 deg C offset has been corrected? Why a 40 deg difference? It is as if the AMD's 20 deg offset is just bs.


Something super fishy about that. The Socket Temp sensor may be obstructed somehow. On the K7 socket temp is usually 10C lower than Tdie for me.

OT: After work today I gotta look into CLDO_VDDP and seeing if I can bump BCLK to 101 (Hopefully this will bump me to 1st place in the x265 benchmark).

Chances of adjusting CLDO_VDDP affecting my ability to hit 3733? Right now it is and has always been on auto.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I haven't tried ant Spi with the new BIOS but when I did with the older versions I was using lower dividers with BCLK and at 4.0 was just below 9 minutes. I don't feel that's an accurate representation of the older BIOS versions performance if you're comparing loose( OLD) subs to the newer tweaked ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it isn't accurate, but it's in the same way as Mus1mus post here. In a way it shows 3333MHz with tighter timings is not slower than 3200MHz on a past UEFI, so the newer UEFI isn't slower. But agree not accurate compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now you see on any UEFI prior to 9943 any of the CPUs I had didn't reach beyond ~3200MHz, rest HW the same. So my next set of runs will be best setup on say 1001, replicated in 0081 and 9943 for constructing comparison table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I want to try amn earlier BIOS but since this board has no DUAL BIOS, I may be not too compelled.


----------



## Johan45

It has USB flashback, you can put any BIOS you want on it


----------



## mus1mus

I know that. But then, I have to redo the settings.

Do you know where the BIOS chip is placed? If it's removable, might be easier to do that. lol


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

OC profiles, say saved to USB can not be used between differing UEFI. The Asus Overclocking Profile section will not allow it. So you have to do manual setup







.

Chip is soldered to board, so you'd need one of those clip on tools with then programming tool







.

Besides flashback allowing older UEFI flashing it also allows modified UEFI flashing.


----------



## mus1mus

SOLDERED.









How could they?

I have dealt with a bad chip on the RVE that I have easily exchanged with a new chip. And now, they soldered the BIOS chip. ohh well.

hey gups, I know the trick. thanks still.


----------



## Johan45

You should be able to save your current setting for a specific BIOS Ver. on USB and reload them once you have flashed back to that version.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks guys. I'll just grab my dinner and be back at it.









BTW @johan, is a 4.1 1800X @1.35 good?







How does it compare to your golden 1600X?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Can you not solder? (Not like I'd ever try soldering components on/off a $200 motherboard!).


----------



## Johan45

Very nice Mus, Mine is running around that at present with a crappy cooler ( CM V8 )at 4.0


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

No worries







. Look forward to results shares







. Yeah you guys won the Silicon Lotto







. 3x draw here and not been so lucky







, haven't had the urge for a 4th yet







.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So im thinking about picking up a cooler, how common is [email protected]? Pretty doable or is that only a good chips. I just dont like the idea of going over 1.4v lol.


You best have a 1800X for that. That freq at that voltage is uncommon on 1700X & close to impossible on 1700.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi,

I need your help guys.

I am planning to upgrade to RYZEN pretty soon and this is my list of components co far:

RYZEN 7 1700

Asus Crosshair hero

What is best for ram? I mean, i want G.Skill but i hear things about B die C die or whatever but i have no clue what is best lol.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## jclafi

Dude check this RYZEN memory thread....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

They got tons of info !

Nice rig the R7 1700 is awesome, monster CPU.

Enjoy !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need your help guys.
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to RYZEN pretty soon and this is my list of components co far:
> 
> RYZEN 7 1700
> 
> Asus Crosshair hero
> 
> What is best for ram? I mean, i want G.Skill but i hear things about B die C die or whatever but i have no clue what is best lol.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


----------



## mus1mus

B-Die. 3200 14-14-14 and not the cheaper 16-18-18.

That being said, was able to clock a 2*16GB 3200 16-18-18 to 2933 14-14-14-1T. 3200 might be doable with 2*8GB just to the extent of timings.

There are other B-Die kits out there too.


----------



## gupsterg

Enjoying the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, yep Samsung B die @hurricane28. Snagged 3508MHz stable at C16 2T 1.375V, is in the thread that jclafi linked.

Sorta thinking the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ may just be the better grade Samsung B die. I think rt123 has experienced a lot of G.Skill Samsung B Die from what I vaguely recall of one his posts.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enjoying the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, yep Samsung B die @hurricane28. Snagged 3508MHz stable at C16 2T 1.375V, is in the thread that jclafi linked.
> 
> Sorta thinking the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ may just be the better grade Samsung B die. I think rt123 has experienced a lot of G.Skill Samsung B Die from what I vaguely recall of one his posts.


I have F4-3600C16D-16GTZ*R* but I haven't gotten 3600 100% stable. 3200 has always been stable for me, and can't push beyond 3600 (screenshots all through this thread). AFAIK I have one of the fastest memory setups right now for Ryzen.

Whatever RAM chew* has is probably better than G.Skill's 3600C16D kits.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enjoying the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, yep Samsung B die @hurricane28. Snagged 3508MHz stable at C16 2T 1.375V, is in the thread that jclafi linked.
> 
> Sorta thinking the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ may just be the better grade Samsung B die. I think rt123 has experienced a lot of G.Skill Samsung B Die from what I vaguely recall of one his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have F4-3600C16D-16GTZ*R* but I haven't gotten 3600 100% stable. 3200 has always been stable for me, and can't push beyond 3600 (screenshots all through this thread). AFAIK I have one of the fastest memory setups right now for Ryzen.
> 
> Whatever RAM chew* has is probably better than G.Skill's 3600C16D kits.
Click to expand...

Are you also on Division IV Round 2 on oc-esports?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have F4-3600C16D-16GTZ*R* but I haven't gotten 3600 100% stable. 3200 has always been stable for me, and can't push beyond 3600 (screenshots all through this thread). AFAIK I have one of the fastest memory setups right now for Ryzen.
> 
> Whatever RAM chew* has is probably better than G.Skill's 3600C16D kits.


3600MHz is post/OS stable in quick/little testing I did. VDIMM was still reasonable, 1.375V, using C16 2T. SOC requirement just goes a bit nutty for me ~1.15V IIRC.

I quite like 3200MHz using







The Stilt's







DDR4 timings, 0.975V/1.35V. Next up I like my 3333MHz setup, 1.05V/1.375V with his timings but tRAS 34, tRC 60, tFAW 39 and tRFC 373. 3466MHz needs SOC/VDIMM bump to use similar tight timings vs loose, which I don't wanna do. So the 3333MHz profile benches better than slightly slackened 3466MHz.

Perhaps as







The Stilt







has highlighted the IMC FW in AGESA 1.0.0.6 still has room for improvement we'll see either some movement on voltages needed / MHz+Timings attained, in next AGESA, only my speculation







.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you also on Division IV Round 2 on oc-esports?


Oh crap I didn't see that. Most of these comps I can't enter because I don't have a modern Intel CPU (Unless you count an E5700 @ 4GHz as modern lol).

I will look into this over the next few days and enter.

Only problem is I will do bad on all GPU-bound tests (I have an RX470).

I also don't have TimeSpy so it's not really worth entering


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you also on Division IV Round 2 on oc-esports?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap I didn't see that. Most of these comps I can't enter because I don't have a modern Intel CPU (Unless you count an E5700 @ 4GHz as modern lol).
> 
> I will look into this over the next few days and enter.
> 
> Only problem is I will do bad on all GPU-bound tests (I have an RX470).
> 
> I also don't have TimeSpy so it's not really worth entering
Click to expand...

I mean this:

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season3_division4_round2


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Ja that's what I meant. I can enter everything but TimeSpy but I don't expect to do well as it seems there are quite a few people with LN2 setups going.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Oh crap I didn't see that. Most of these comps I can't enter because I don't have a modern Intel CPU (Unless you count an E5700 @ 4GHz as modern lol).
> 
> I will look into this over the next few days and enter.
> 
> Only problem is I will do bad on all GPU-bound tests (I have an RX470).
> 
> I also don't have TimeSpy so it's not really worth entering


x265 then wouldn't have interested you say? >.>

Some of the competitions have looked interesting. normal cooling restriction. 4ghz limit. fairly open to budget restricted builds. refclck board should have walked away with asus competition. I should check....


----------



## Secret Dragoon

No x265 =(. Doesn't look like there RAM intense benches either. Maybe SuperPI but it's not nearly as strong as it appears to be with x265



I'm interested in anything that I have an incentive to enter (e.g. a chance of doing well at).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> No x265 =(. Doesn't look like there RAM intense benches either. Maybe SuperPI but it's not nearly as strong as it appears to be with x265
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in anything that I have an incentive to enter (e.g. a chance of doing well at).


http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Look who is #3 right now









(I doubt I will stay #3. also why I keep on asking about OpenCL 1.2)


----------



## yendor

I see that, more than respectable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Look who is #3 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I doubt I will stay #3. also why I keep on asking about OpenCL 1.2)










Very easy to find.

http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/opencl-zone/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/

But be mindful it may not overwrite the current OpenCL App your GPU Driver installed. Try DDU to uninstall that. If not, yu may either have to uninstall it manually.

Use either 2.9 or 2.9.1.

Go for max clock on the CPU.

Profit.









I know a couple of guys who will do LN2.

P.S. You should have joined US.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

You never know I Might switch allegiances =/.

Thanks. That might be why I wasn't able to install 2.9.1.


----------



## mus1mus

We have a good team. lol


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7


The Ryzen 5 scores are pitiful. 4099MHz on a Ryzen 5 1600X???

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r5

the guy with a K5 didn't even touch BCLK.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7
> 
> 
> 
> The Ryzen 5 scores are pitiful. 4099MHz on a Ryzen 5 1600X???
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r5
> 
> the guy with a K5 didn't even touch BCLK.
Click to expand...

Can't do much on ambient.

Besides some people might be sandbagging.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't do much on ambient.
> 
> Besides some people might be sandbagging.


I may or may not have a few unsubmitted results that are better.

But no way am I going to do better than someone with LN2 and my memory speeds (You?)


----------



## 364901

Edit: Silly me, not realising how far I wasn't in to the thread.


----------



## chew*

I can confirm 3600 c15 kit is slightly better than 3200 c14....slightly.

The question is...is slightly worth $50 to you...

Tbh...i get more of a difference swapping cpu then my sticks and being full manual timings i can swap the sticks between boots...like i said slightly better...but not by a whole lot.

If everyone is lucky....gigabyte will make my rma take 20 more days


----------



## gupsterg

+rep chew*







.

Yeah I paid ~£77 for F4-3200C14D-16GTZ a week or so prior to Ryzen launch on a promo. Now it's ~double+







, F4-3600C15D-16GTZ you imagine what it must be priced at now







.


----------



## chew*

Im tuning 3466 now in prime on taichi.

Its possible i am missing something...but...i do not think so.

I would be more likely to believe the cpu is causing me drama vs the ram.

I am ordering another set this week since current sets on loan..that should shed more light.

Btw without full manual pc 3200 c14kit refuses to boot @ 3466....but is fine when full manual tuned.

Flare x kit is well...i refuse to over volt them till reviewed. Waiting on multiple vendors to polish up there 1006 agesa....then it is review time..

I have been popping them in boards on occasion loading whatever the heck you want to call amd profile...Axmp?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Ya I paid a lot for my kit. I probably performs 50% better than the random 3000MHz Corsair LPX kits tho.

(50% performance for 190% of cost)

My options at the time were either get that kit or the 32GB 4x 3000MHz Corsair LPX kit.

I would be eating my shoe if I got the latter right now. I might just grab another one of the 3600 Kits and run at 3200 all day long.


----------



## chew*

The corsair kits xmp is the culprit.

Flashing it and or full manual may improve results.

I was talking to corsair not to long ago...said they had or were doing amd optimized xmps.

My buddy zen tried a 3733 vs 3600 c15 btw...said it was junk...

I want to run c12 on my 32g set of b die lol...i could sell that kit used now and still get my money back and then some with current ram prices lol.

Lot of money sitting there on my desk just for testing compatibility for end users.

2400 DR 2x8g 10-12-12-28 hynix
3000 SR 2x8g 16-17-17-35 hynix
3200 SR 2x8g 16-16-16-36 b-die
3200 SR 2x8g 14-14-14-34 b-die
3200 SR 2x8g 14-14-14-34 b-die (flare)
3400 DR 2x16g 16-16-16-36 b-die
3600 SR 2x8g 15-15-15-35 b-die

Guys really have no idea how much time i put in on the memory testing


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

3466MHz/3508MHz I've had on 2 differing R7 1700 on C6H UEFI 9943 with F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. HCI Memtest/IBT AVX custom 13312MB passed, may have done some other tests as well. Any other UEFI before that no go for me for that RAM MHz







. I was using C16 2T as keeping to DDR 1.375V, 3333MHz can use C14 1T with tighter subtimings at 1.375V, not tried anything in between. May try for 3400MHz C14 1T at some point if it work with 1.375V.

What are you giving you sticks as voltage? in context of 24/7 use not extreme benching














.


----------



## chew*

24-7 prime i am staying below 1.45...below 1.40 would be optimal imo as some people are in high heat conditions...in fact...its over 90F in my house today...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The corsair kits xmp is the culprit.
> 
> Flashing it and or full manual may improve results.
> 
> I was talking to corsair not to long ago...said they had or were doing amd optimized xmps.
> 
> My buddy zen tried a 3733 vs 3600 c15 btw...said it was junk...
> 
> I want to run c12 on my 32g set of b die lol...i could sell that kit used now and still get my money back and then some with current ram prices lol.
> 
> Lot of money sitting there on my desk just for testing compatibility for end users.
> 
> 2400 DR 2x8g 10-12-12-28 hynix
> 3000 SR 2x8g 16-17-17-35 hynix
> 3200 SR 2x8g 16-16-16-36 b-die
> 3200 SR 2x8g 14-14-14-34 b-die
> 3200 SR 2x8g 14-14-14-34 b-die (flare)
> 3400 DR 2x16g 16-16-16-36 b-die
> 3600 SR 2x8g 15-15-15-35 b-die
> 
> Guys really have no idea how much time i put in on the memory testing


Quote:


> 3000 SR 2x8g 16-17-17-35 hynix


Is that AFR ? I have a set of team 3000 Cl16-18 and they are stubborn as hell and still haven't managed much over stock with them. I just wondered how those sticks worked for you.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that AFR ? I have a set of team 3000 Cl16-18 and they are stubborn as hell and still haven't managed much over stock with them. I just wondered how those sticks worked for you.


I was doing some cool stuff with them with overvolting on the gaming 5. In fact they ran rated well 2933 close enough....but i ditched them for 3200 bdie for ryzen launch review. Guess i was one of the smarter reviewers who took the initiative.

They are not all that bad for cheap ram..but as i used more boards i realized hynix compatibility was hit or miss.

They shined best around 2666 tight. Loose and high was meh..


----------



## Johan45

I have a couple good sets of samsung and bought these after the fact. I knew they would be tough but wanted to see what the fuss was about. I would like to use them in my HTPC/Gamer and pull my good sticks but they are such a PITA


----------



## chew*

The DR C 10 make those sticks look easy to tune lol....that DR hynix is a nighmare...


----------



## Johan45

Maybe I expect too much, I knew they were never going to run fast any way. Besides gaming at 1080p they aren't going to have a huge impact. Just I should have tested them on my bench before I put them in the first time. I think I blew my Windows


----------



## chew*

Try 10-12-12 2400 on them and iirc 12-14-14 2666.

For the money they are not horrible....i can buy them cheap but certainly will try your patience dialing them in on ryzen.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 24-7 prime i am staying below 1.45...below 1.40 would be optimal imo as some people are in high heat conditions...in fact...its over 90F in my house today...


My god... the torture some of you put your computers through. Up north here, we try to keep an ambient of 20-22C.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My god... the torture some of you put your computers through. Up north here, we try to keep an ambient of 20-22C.


If it was not for the fact that i do not want to kill a cpu via stupidity i would run prime 95 @ 1.38v 3.9 on my b 350 today with 94f ambients to shove some imperical data where the sun does not shine for a few annoyances on this forum..


----------



## zornyan

just a ahead up for anyone using an asus crosshair VI, but it seems to me that the 9945 bios is still unstable, and my crosshair finally committed suicide the other day.

little history, was using an 1800x, with corsair vengeance 4x8gb at 2666mhz, updated bios to 9945 beta and a friend asked to purchase my ram, so I splashed out on some gskill cl16 3600mhz (Samsung b die) to see if it would improve my gaming performance.

turned off, went into bios and cleared settings/put back to defaults then shut down, replaced ram with 2x8gb sticks, booted into bios (after 4 reboots something that happened with previous ram too) and manually entered the voltage and timings and speed (cpu settings entered at my regular 1.35v 4ghz)

and that's it, of shut down, and just boot looped endlessly, gave me a '0d' error code, which on the forums is apparently dram? swapped the ram to different slots, still the same, tried only 1 stick, no chance, tried my old corsair ram, same code.

no post, no way to access bios or anything, just turns on and freezes at that 0d q code.

used the clear cmos, removed battery for 1 hour, and then last attempt was flashing the bios back to the version on asus' website, still wouldn't boot.

tried the gskill ram in my 7700k system, all works fine at 3600mhz.

swapped the 7700k+ mob into 1800x system, works fine, so not psuor cables etc just on the off chance.

so, somehow trying to run 3600mhz friedthe boards ram slots, or just the board in general...


----------



## mus1mus

@chew*
The greatest gripe going against the Taichi on this latest BIOS is the inability to run the memory on speeds other than XMP or DOCP without digging deep into the BIOS for AMD CBS options.









Since I am using a DR 3200C16-18 2*16 Hynix, 2933 is the only way to go. But figured it somehow. Testing stability with 2933C14-14-14 seemed critical so I drop them into 2933C14-16-16. I'm gonna see if they held up hours of Prime on that config.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

lol

Finally got to running SuperPI 32M, and crash crash crash.

Going through a current run right now after I fixed a specific timing and things seem much more stable - even getting quicker Super Pi scores.

Looks like Low Numbers =/= faster performance.

DIV IV is very humbling right now. I was right going in thinking I'd do bad, and for a first run through it was about as bad as I expected









That being said:










Now that RAM is more stable, I am wondering if I can go try 4.1GHz/4.2GHz again.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @chew*
> The greatest gripe going against the Taichi on this latest BIOS is the inability to run the memory on speeds other than XMP or DOCP without digging deep into the BIOS for AMD CBS options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am using a DR 3200C16-18 2*16 Hynix, 2933 is the only way to go. But figured it somehow. Testing stability with 2933C14-14-14 seemed critical so I drop them into 2933C14-16-16. I'm gonna see if they held up hours of Prime on that config.


Load xmp...then immediately drop divider down to 2133...f10. Then tune. Then raise in steps 2400->266>2933 etc etc.

Once you dial in right you can shotgun right to like say 3333/3466 from 2133 but until you figure out the tuning it no likey the shotgun approach.

Board likes full manual pro far more than full auto noob.

Only reason you may need to go to amd cbs etc features is gear down and bank group swap.

Your welcome


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> lol
> 
> Finally got to running SuperPI 32M, and crash crash crash.
> 
> Going through a current run right now after I fixed a specific timing and things seem much more stable - even getting quicker Super Pi scores.
> 
> Looks like Low Numbers =/= faster performance.
> 
> DIV IV is very humbling right now. I was right going in thinking I'd do bad, and for a first run through it was about as bad as I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that RAM is more stable, I am wondering if I can go try 4.1GHz/4.2GHz again.


Now you know why i 32m pi like its a religion


----------



## yendor

RIP two more OS bashing skull against cas 9 barrier.. It will submit or something will die.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @chew*
> The greatest gripe going against the Taichi on this latest BIOS is the inability to run the memory on speeds other than XMP or DOCP without digging deep into the BIOS for AMD CBS options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am using a DR 3200C16-18 2*16 Hynix, 2933 is the only way to go. But figured it somehow. Testing stability with 2933C14-14-14 seemed critical so I drop them into 2933C14-16-16. I'm gonna see if they held up hours of Prime on that config.
> 
> 
> 
> Load xmp...then immediately drop divider down to 2133...f10. Then tune. Then raise in steps 2400->266>2933 etc etc.
> 
> Once you dial in right you can shotgun right to like say 3333/3466 from 2133 but until you figure out the tuning it no likey the shotgun approach.
> 
> Board likes full manual pro far more than full auto noob.
> 
> Your welcome
Click to expand...

Can't see that divider though. You on 2.4?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> RIP two more OS bashing skull against cas 9 barrier.. It will submit or something will die.


C9 is brutal and bclk is a must have to maintain it @ higher speeds since the ability to set it only works @ 1866/2133.

Msconfig...set max mem to 3000...saves os...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't see that divider though. You on 2.4?


2.36...they killed my 2133 strap? 2400 will work to. 2133 has access to lower subs otherwise no difference. Oh there is a throttling tab hidden to mus in the same area as cbs just poke around...you will find it..


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Well my chip can't run the x265 benchmark at 4.05GHz despite having a successful benchmark at 4.05GHz. Chip degradation then? ._.


----------



## chew*

Nah. Drop ram divider one notch...bet it runs...more you push imc more you must sacrifice speed....or cool it better. Driving imc hard increases heat.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> C9 is brutal and bclk is a must have to maintain it @ higher speeds since the ability to set it only works @ 1866/2133.
> 
> Msconfig...set max mem to 3000...saves os...


stalled here at 2666.. this was set at 9 in bios. trained and let it boot to win........DOH. could have saved boot time... 2667 is where odd cas is rounded up. /headdesk.



shotgunned 2400 on the other hand, not a problem..


----------



## Scotty99

Has anyone noticed any performance degredation?

All my benchmark scores are lower since just a week ago. 2933 vs 2400, different bios etc dont matter. Let me give examples, this started yesterday:

CPU-z:
Then: 430+ single/~4700 multi
Now: 415-422 single/4550 multi

Cinebench:
Then: 1635-1650
Now: 1597-1605

FFXIV Stormblood bench:
Then: 11897
Now: 9897

Huge differences, i cannot pin down what the hell is going on with my system. I went back a bios to exactly same settings i had then and no change, still awful scores. I would do a format but im getting an SSD in like a week, would be a big waste of time really. FFXIV score is the really baffling one, two thousand point difference and nothing has changed on my PC. Getting 11-12 FPS less in that, which is just massive.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Can you explain to me what you get for having very tight timings but slow as hell (relative to 3200-3600) RAM?


----------



## GraveNoX

C6H with 3200 16-15-15-15-35 1T 2x8GB SR 1700X 3.9


The benchmark barely use 5-7% CPU, no idea why this benchmark matters.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enjoying the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, yep Samsung B die @hurricane28. Snagged 3508MHz stable at C16 2T 1.375V, is in the thread that jclafi linked.
> 
> Sorta thinking the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ may just be the better grade Samsung B die. I think rt123 has experienced a lot of G.Skill Samsung B Die from what I vaguely recall of one his posts.


Ya I wrote several posts about B-die early on Ryzen lifecycle. Should've consolidated the stuff & put it in a thread somewhere or bookmark the post. Do not feel like repeating the same stuff again again. My fault for not saving it tho.









I have binned a lot of B-die & in my testing you don't gain much from buying a better bin, say 3200C14 vs 3600C15. Most you'll get is a lower voltage at some given setting. However if you are in a scenario where the IMC is not the limiting factor but the RAM kit is (So not Ryzen IMC but Intel) then the max out performance of any B-die stick is upto silicon lottery irrespective of the base factory bin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that AFR ? I have a set of team 3000 Cl16-18 and they are stubborn as hell and still haven't managed much over stock with them. I just wondered how those sticks worked for you.


8GB Hynix sticks are MFR (not to be confused with "old" DDR4 launch MFR which was 512MB per IC) if they are SS & AFR if DS.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Can you explain to me what you get for having very tight timings but slow as hell (relative to 3200-3600) RAM?


it's part of working my way up to faster speeds. I think it would actually have to be lower to be as tight as this for example... but 3200 divider is not the best on this board/bios .


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> C6H with 3200 16-15-15-15-35 1T 2x8GB SR 1700X 3.9
> 
> 
> The benchmark barely use 5-7% CPU, no idea why this benchmark matters.


It is a very good measure of IPC performance especially via tuning...not only is it sensitive to speed and latency...but also unlike other memory benchmarks...it is affected by stability as well...It is also a good way to tune platform performance....although i think 3d01 is better for that...this is a bench that can be won by brains...time and energy...not always brute force and a wallet.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Can you explain to me what you get for having very tight timings but slow as hell (relative to 3200-3600) RAM?


I can explain why i do it...single stage(-40c) will curb stomp the imc forcing you to optimize for best performance around 2666.

If you ever go cold you will be glad you put the work in tuning for best performance in that range.


----------



## finalheaven

@chew*

What is your current recommendation for max SOC and DDR volts for 24/7 use? Ram being 4 sticks of B-Die.


----------



## chew*

1.2 soc...b-die scaling starts falling off around 1.45v...most of the cpus start freaking out around 1.55 vdimm..some go higher once cold...some do not budge an inch.

I tried [email protected] ...prime stable @ 1.35 settings on DR yesterday...F nein'd me..so...chip will dictate what you can and can not do.

DR it basically said...your only using 1.35v...and your gonna like it...or ill give you the finger.


----------



## faction87

is it safe to oc 1700 with stock cooler?
also I have Corsair 32gb , 3200mhz memory what do i need to do to get best perf. out of that?


----------



## Scotty99

So in trying to diagnose my PC, i reset bios to default as well as doing a CMOS reset.

There is something 100% wrong with my PC lol.

Stock settings single core cinebench: 123

That is far lower than what it should be, i did this in balanced and HP power plan, same exact score. Whats weird is when i have it in HP plan no core goes over 3.2ghz, in balanced i saw it shoot up to 3.7ghz (as it should at stock) but only for a brief period of time, then right back to 3.2.

I am at a loss right now, any suggestions or do i just do a reinstall of windows as a last resort?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> is it safe to oc 1700 with stock cooler?
> also I have Corsair 32gb , 3200mhz memory what do i need to do to get best perf. out of that?


Safe? Sure just do not expect 4 gig on it.

Board choice seems to matter for 32g use.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> is it safe to oc 1700 with stock cooler?
> also I have Corsair 32gb , 3200mhz memory what do i need to do to get best perf. out of that?


stock cooler has been doing 3.8ghz all cores ok, assuming you have good case air/flow. could be higher, lower, depends on ambients. max overclocks it falls behind, probably limiting stability.

as for the 32gb ram. depends.. motherboard. manufacturer of memory chips. dual rank 16 gb ram dimms or 8 gb single? this doesn't take into account fact that each cpu has differing imc capability


----------



## chew*

Ok now the taichi is just being a ball buster lol......i start from scratch try a different approach with totally new settings....now it runs prime @3466...

Now the mystery begins...what the heck did i change that made it happy...?

Btw 2.40 bank group swap is broken...once disabled clr cmos to fix...grrrr. Why can't settings just work..

First major hurdle has been passed.....it means I nailed it......or am very close.....


----------



## Scotty99

Well if anyone curious, windows fresh install DID fix my issues.

No matter what i did previously with clocks/bios/settings etc, my scores were uncharacteristically low.

First run of cinebench back to where i expected, 1664 at 3.8ghz. CPU-z back to 433 single core.

Couple questions that are semi unrelated:

What exactly does load line calibration do? I can either set it to LLC 1 (off) or any variable from 2-5, i need to get to 1.344v either way so what does it matter what i set LLC to, it just changes how many points i need to increase my offset to get there.

Second question is lol, how do i disable password to sign into windows 10 while also keeping my email account tied to windows? I figured out how to when i dont have my hotmail linked, but id like to stay linked and not use a password (i like seeing my emails in the action center).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enjoying the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, yep Samsung B die @hurricane28. Snagged 3508MHz stable at C16 2T 1.375V, is in the thread that jclafi linked.
> 
> Sorta thinking the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ may just be the better grade Samsung B die. I think rt123 has experienced a lot of G.Skill Samsung B Die from what I vaguely recall of one his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I wrote several posts about B-die early on Ryzen lifecycle. Should've consolidated the stuff & put it in a thread somewhere or bookmark the post. Do not feel like repeating the same stuff again again. My fault for not saving it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have binned a lot of B-die & in my testing you don't gain much from buying a better bin, say 3200C14 vs 3600C15. Most you'll get is a lower voltage at some given setting. However if you are in a scenario where the IMC is not the limiting factor but the RAM kit is (So not Ryzen IMC but Intel) then the max out performance of any B-die stick is upto silicon lottery irrespective of the base factory bin.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that AFR ? I have a set of team 3000 Cl16-18 and they are stubborn as hell and still haven't managed much over stock with them. I just wondered how those sticks worked for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8GB Hynix sticks are MFR (not to be confused with "old" DDR4 launch MFR which was 512MB per IC) if they are SS & AFR if DS.
Click to expand...

I didn't check if single or double but Taiphoon lists them as Hynix AFR.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi RYZEN fellas,

I don't know if this is the right thread to ask but if its not okay tell me.

Now, i have plans to upgrade my system but i am not that keen on buying something which i later maybe regret. My question is, when can we expect RYZEN 2 or RYZEN 2.0 or whatever you want to call it?

I mean, i am not that fond of RYZEN overclocking ability and ram speeds, is it better to wait until the next batch arrives or get my upgrade now?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi RYZEN fellas,
> 
> I don't know if this is the right thread to ask but if its not okay tell me.
> 
> Now, i have plans to upgrade my system but i am not that keen on buying something which i later maybe regret. My question is, when can we expect RYZEN 2 or RYZEN 2.0 or whatever you want to call it?
> 
> I mean, i am not that fond of RYZEN overclocking ability and ram speeds, is it better to wait until the next batch arrives or get my upgrade now?


No one can predict the future my dude lol. Scenario: Ryzen 2 has expected higher IPC and maybe overclocks better, but the die shrink made it so they cant use solder on the heatsink and they get super hot unless you delid.

Basically all you can do with PC building is buy the best parts you can, waiting for the next best thing usually never works out.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi RYZEN fellas,
> 
> I don't know if this is the right thread to ask but if its not okay tell me.
> 
> Now, i have plans to upgrade my system but i am not that keen on buying something which i later maybe regret. My question is, when can we expect RYZEN 2 or RYZEN 2.0 or whatever you want to call it?
> 
> I mean, i am not that fond of RYZEN overclocking ability and ram speeds, is it better to wait until the next batch arrives or get my upgrade now?


What are you going to use it for? If it just gaming... I wouldn't bother because you not going to be that impressed but would be a performance upgrade for you. Brand new platforms coming out later this year and if you are into content creation depending on how expensive threadripper platform is going to be. 16 cores and 32 threads with 60 plus pcie lanes... It going to last you awhile.


----------



## hurricane28

I hear you.

I guess i will upgrade sooner than i think as i can get an decent price for my current FX system.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> What are you going to use it for? If it just gaming... I wouldn't bother because you not going to be that impressed but would be a performance upgrade for you. Brand new platforms coming out later this year and if you are into content creation depending on how expensive threadripper platform is going to be. 16 cores and 32 threads with 60 plus pcie lanes... It going to last you awhile.


I am doing all kinds of stuff but nothing too demanding to be honest so i guess i will be best off with RYZEN 1600 or so.

My FX CPU at 4.8 GHz is actually doing fine but in some CPU demanding games it falls behind pretty hard. When working in Premiere Pro or Sony Vegas its okay but it depends on the format. I just want better performance and upgrade as my current 990FX is end of life.


----------



## Darlinangel

Ryzen 1600 is good so is 1700 up to you if you thinking about the two extra cores... If you don't need it you be happy with 1600. From what you said be a perfect upgrade path for you... Especially with the right Motherboard.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't check if single or double but Taiphoon lists them as Hynix AFR.


Thaiphoon burner's data is crowd sourced (alteast some part of it). So I wouldn't put 100% of my faith into it. Best check manually.









Afterall checking if a stick is SS or DS doesn't require removing the heatsinks and is very easy to do. So why speculate.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Ryzen 1600 is good so is 1700 up to you if you thinking about the two extra cores... If you don't need it you be happy with 1600. From what you said be a perfect upgrade path for you... Especially with the right Motherboard.


Yeah, i think the 1600 is the sweet spot for me as i mainly do gaming and sometimes video editing. I am not paying 100+ € for only 2 cores more and in gaming the 1600 is just as fast if not faster in some titles than the 1700.

I go for the 1600 as i really see no reason why anyone would buy the 1600X as its the same CPU only with XFR and it comes without stock cooler..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear you.
> 
> I guess i will upgrade sooner than i think as *i can get an decent price for my current FX system*.


This was what pushed me over to Ryzen plus some other things.

a) Intel had no upgrade path left on my mobo. Going i7 from an i5 seemed like a pitiful upgrade for cost.

b) 8C/16T would have meant selling body parts on Intel. So I could still have complete limbs/body functionality and enjoy a new platform







.

Simply put after selling my i5/Z97/DDR3 I had to add ~£100 to pot to go R7/X370/DDR4. I retained ability to CF in the future. I moved from DDR3 to DDR4. Then went from 4C/4T to 8C/16T CPU and hopefully AM4 board will allow one more worthwhile CPU upgrade prior to full platform swap.

Yeah I'd go non X vs X CPU, flog the cooler and get some $ back.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This was what pushed me over to Ryzen plus some other things.
> 
> a) Intel had no upgrade path left on my mobo. Going i7 from an i5 seemed like a pitiful upgrade for cost.
> 
> b) 8C/16T would have meant selling body parts on Intel. So I could still have complete limbs/body functionality and enjoy a new platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Simply put after selling my i5/Z97/DDR3 I had to add ~£100 to pot to go R7/X370/DDR4. I retained ability to CF in the future. I moved from DDR3 to DDR4. Then went from 4C/4T to 8C/16T CPU and hopefully AM4 board will allow one more worthwhile CPU upgrade prior to full platform swap.
> 
> Yeah I'd go non X vs X CPU, flog the cooler and get some $ back.


You could have been me. I don't have a modern Intel system because my last build was a 4460 / H97. I ended up giving the system away to a friend for the cost of shipping. I probably won't buy an intel system again until they get rid of that locked processor nonsense (or AMD does FX-levels of architecture failures again).


----------



## gupsterg

I bought i5 4690K real cheap brand new, due to a) promo at etailer b) cashback via a site. Then Asus Maximus VII Ranger was promo price but with FOC Asus Front Base Panel in retail packaging, which I sold. DDR3 16GB I'd say I paid market price, ie not promo or overpriced. I couldn't even bring myself to pay the £100/50% increased price of an i7 vs i5 at purchase time for 4 extra threads. So it sorta sucked to be on 4C/4T after having had Q6600 from ~2007 to ~2015. Yeah I stopped using it daily in 2015!







. Prior to Q6600 I was always AMD.

Skylake/Kabylake I read 1x review of each, after that ignored them.

I am over the moon that Ryzen came about. I have no qualms about it's IPC/OC ability. I'm happy with it TBH. Price to performance is SPANKING IMO. The R7 1700 was ~£299, I sold the Wraith Spire RGB, after fees, etc I netted back ~£45. For ~£255 I would never be able to get an Intel 8C/16T CPU unless it had fallen off the back of lorry!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't check if single or double but Taiphoon lists them as Hynix AFR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon burner's data is crowd sourced (alteast some part of it). So I wouldn't put 100% of my faith into it. Best check manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterall checking if a stick is SS or DS doesn't require removing the heatsinks and is very easy to do. So why speculate.
Click to expand...

If I find time tonight I'll pull a stick and have a look. Either way it isn't going to matter they're still going to be a PITA whether MFR , AFR or bird beaks


----------



## aceofspasms

Can anybody see if I have set something wrong....

I have read some OC guides but something isn't right and I don't know what. I got my PC running pretty stable but only games are crashing (e.g. BlackOps.exe has stopped working....) Cinebench R15 scores 1782

CPU 3926 Mhz / RAM 3602 Mhz

BIOS settings:

- Ai OC Tuner: Manual
- BCLK Frequency: 122.800
- CPU Core Ratio: 32
- CPU LLC: Level 1
- CPU Current Capability: 130%
- CPU Core Voltage: 1.3500 (BIOS HWmonitor: 1.395, CPUZ: 1.35 - 1.397)
- CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15
- 1.8V PLL Voltage: 1.8000 (in black box: 1.853)
- 1.05V SB Voltage: 1.15 (in black box: 1.414 - 1.151) Cinebench R15 scores: 1782

DRAM
- Timings 16-16-16-36
- DRAM Voltage: 1.45 (in black box: 1.504)
- DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.45

I have also seen some weird AIDA64 readings even if I have restored the default BIOS settings. Chipset: 100 C/212 F and VRM 245 C/473 F :O Were they really that hot or was it some sort of a software error or such? Those heat spikes lasted only a faction of a second. I have cleared CMOS, formatted C:/reinstalled everything, kept my system clean etc. Any idea what is this?

PS; how many posts/replies I have to write to get rights to make a forum signature?
Edited by aceofspasms - Today at 7:38 pm


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> Can anybody see if I have set something wrong....
> 
> I have read some OC guides but something isn't right and I don't know what. I got my PC running pretty stable but only games are crashing (e.g. BlackOps.exe has stopped working....) Cinebench R15 scores 1782
> 
> CPU 3926 Mhz / RAM 3602 Mhz
> 
> BIOS settings:
> 
> - Ai OC Tuner: Manual
> - BCLK Frequency: 122.800
> - CPU Core Ratio: 32
> - CPU LLC: Level 1
> - CPU Current Capability: 130%
> - CPU Core Voltage: 1.3500 (BIOS HWmonitor: 1.395, CPUZ: 1.35 - 1.397)
> - CPU SOC Voltage: 1.15
> - 1.8V PLL Voltage: 1.8000 (in black box: 1.853)
> - 1.05V SB Voltage: 1.15 (in black box: 1.414 - 1.151) Cinebench R15 scores: 1782
> 
> DRAM
> - Timings 16-16-16-36
> - DRAM Voltage: 1.45 (in black box: 1.504)
> - DRAM VBoot Voltage: 1.45
> 
> I have also seen some weird AIDA64 readings even if I have restored the default BIOS settings. Chipset: 100 C/212 F and VRM 245 C/473 F :O Were they really that hot or was it some sort of a software error or such? Those heat spikes lasted only a faction of a second. I have cleared CMOS, formatted C:/reinstalled everything, kept my system clean etc. Any idea what is this?
> 
> PS; how many posts/replies I have to write to get rights to make a forum signature?


Did you try any stability tests? Like Realbench with 16 GB memory set or IBT AVX, Prime 95 ??


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm guessing his issue is memory stability. You don't see many C6Hs doing 3600 and I know that it's far from stable on any board.

Also Vcore is a bit low for an average binned CPU.(Unless it's an 1800X)


----------



## Darlinangel

Yeah agree with SD probably better off in the 3.7ghz overclock for the CPU and dial that ram OC way down... Try getting it 3200mhz stable see if it even sticks. Anyways best of luck. Pushing things too hard off the bat.


----------



## IRobot23

What is max safe SOC voltage?


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> What is max safe SOC voltage?


AMD advises 1.2v for SOC


----------



## VeritronX

Ok, so I'm a day late on this, but I've typed it already so eh:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So im thinking about picking up a cooler, how common is [email protected]? Pretty doable or is that only a good chips. I just dont like the idea of going over 1.4v lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You best have a 1800X for that. That freq at that voltage is uncommon on 1700X & close to impossible on 1700.
Click to expand...

Silicon Lottery sell binned 1700's, can get a 4ghz tested one for ~$370 from their website


Spoiler: Silicon Lottery info for 4ghz tested chips



Passed the ROG RealBench stress test for one hour with these settings:

40x CPU Multiplier
1.424V CPU VCORE (Or less)
LLC Level 3 (Asus Crosshair VI Hero)
Test equipment:

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Memory: 2 X 8GB 2400MHz 15-15-15-35
Cooler: Corsair H105 AIO
Thermal Paste: Arctic MX-4
Ambient temperature: 22°C
Depending upon your setup, frequencies achieved can be ±100MHz.



There's a fair chance if you get one of those that it will do somewhere between 3.9 and 4ghz at ~1.4v, maybe not 4ghz+ but performance should be good.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> AMD advises 1.2v for SOC


Thanks.

HX432C16PB3K2/16 any good?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*BTW, DF should give about 60ns of delay for second CCX at 1033MHz.
So even with extreme memory there will be still huge delay for second L3. Still dont know why PCPER says 100ns which is utter nonsense*


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Ok, so I'm a day late on this, but I've typed it already so eh:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So im thinking about picking up a cooler, how common is [email protected]? Pretty doable or is that only a good chips. I just dont like the idea of going over 1.4v lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You best have a 1800X for that. That freq at that voltage is uncommon on 1700X & close to impossible on 1700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silicon Lottery sell binned 1700's, can get a 4ghz tested one for ~$370 from their website
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Silicon Lottery info for 4ghz tested chips
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the ROG RealBench stress test for one hour with these settings:
> 
> 40x CPU Multiplier
> 1.424V CPU VCORE (Or less)
> LLC Level 3 (Asus Crosshair VI Hero)
> Test equipment:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Memory: 2 X 8GB 2400MHz 15-15-15-35
> Cooler: Corsair H105 AIO
> Thermal Paste: Arctic MX-4
> Ambient temperature: 22°C
> Depending upon your setup, frequencies achieved can be ±100MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fair chance if you get one of those that it will do somewhere between 3.9 and 4ghz at ~1.4v, maybe not 4ghz+ but performance should be good.
Click to expand...

Just going from 2400 to 3200 MHz memory will kick up the required voltage for the Ryzen. Doesn't matter which SKU. Not saying they can't bin chips that way just saying it creates an expectation that won't be repeatable with higher speed memory.


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you try any stability tests? Like Realbench with 16 GB memory set or IBT AVX, Prime 95 ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I'm guessing his issue is memory stability. You don't see many C6Hs doing 3600 and I know that it's far from stable on any board.
> 
> Also Vcore is a bit low for an average binned CPU.(Unless it's an 1800X)


Thanks for your replies Yeah sorry I forgot to add the specs

- 1800X
- 2x8 Gb G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ
- C6H / 1201 BIOS

All the drivers etc. are latest.

I ran the Realbench benchmark and started just in case with the stock BIOS settings because I'm a bit worried about the AIDA64 readings. The test went thru without noticeable problems. Though I don't yet fully understand The Log Output readings.

Then I ran the Stress test which didn't show any problems either until I hit the STOP button. The whole system froze and the roof and rear fans of my pc case stopped spinning. AIDA64 on-screen readings were again weird. VRM temp jumped suddenly from 45 C/113 F to 129 C/264 F and immediatelly back to 45 C/113 F. Chipset temp jumped from 55 C/131 F to 241 C/465 F and immediatelly back to 55 C/131 F. Before I went to reset the BIOS settings I noticed also very low temps. VRM 1 C/34 F.

MemTest64 6th loop so far no errors.

What you think about those weird AIDA64 readings? I will return to oc'ing when I can be sure it's safe.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just going from 2400 to 3200 MHz memory will kick up the required voltage for the Ryzen. Doesn't matter which SKU. Not saying they can't bin chips that way just saying it creates an expectation that won't be repeatable with higher speed memory.


They list voltages higher than what they test with, used to be a 25mv buffer.. and they list an "up to" voltage.

The chip I'm using is one of their 4ghz binned 1700's, ran 3200C14 at 4ghz with 1.416v stable on the launch F2 bios for my gigabyte K7. I do have custom water cooling for it though, which is probably worth about as much as the chip.

I think it's probably a better idea to get a binned 1700 and spend the savings on better cooling than to get an X chip, you play the IMC lottery regardless.


----------



## Scotty99

I find it funny the asus overclocking tutorial uses 2400 ram. Just as i was doing before i started tinkering with memory, they know its too much effort for too little gain for the average user so they left memory out of the tutorial:


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enjoying the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, yep Samsung B die @hurricane28. Snagged 3508MHz stable at C16 2T 1.375V, is in the thread that jclafi linked.
> 
> Sorta thinking the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ may just be the better grade Samsung B die. I think rt123 has experienced a lot of G.Skill Samsung B Die from what I vaguely recall of one his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I wrote several posts about B-die early on Ryzen lifecycle. Should've consolidated the stuff & put it in a thread somewhere or bookmark the post. Do not feel like repeating the same stuff again again. My fault for not saving it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have binned a lot of B-die & in my testing you don't gain much from buying a better bin, say 3200C14 vs 3600C15. Most you'll get is a lower voltage at some given setting. However if you are in a scenario where the IMC is not the limiting factor but the RAM kit is (So not Ryzen IMC but Intel) then the max out performance of any B-die stick is upto silicon lottery irrespective of the base factory bin.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that AFR ? I have a set of team 3000 Cl16-18 and they are stubborn as hell and still haven't managed much over stock with them. I just wondered how those sticks worked for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8GB Hynix sticks are MFR (not to be confused with "old" DDR4 launch MFR which was 512MB per IC) if they are SS & AFR if DS.
Click to expand...

You were right. It's SS 1 GB IC so must be MFR. I always assumed Thaiphoon got it's info from the sticks not a pool to compare SN's to.
The only way I can get them above 2933 ATM is with BCLK


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I find it funny the asus overclocking tutorial uses 2400 ram. Just as i was doing before i started tinkering with memory, they know its too much effort for too little gain for the average user so they left memory out of the tutorial:


read the notes.. using hardware config from system builder. not asus

those voltages appear to be nutty. 1.4+vdimm for ddr4-2400 ?

1.5+ vcore?


----------



## Gettz8488

Does anyone know if ryzen master is still reporting correct tempatures? i'm sitting at 20 C idle and around 45 celsius under load just can't believe it runs taht cool. HWINFO Shows TCDIE at the same temps, but hwmonitor shows a +20 offset


----------



## Johan45

I doubt 20° at idle is right unless you have a 10-15° ambient


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I doubt 20° at idle is right unless you have a 10-15° ambient


At stock 25c idle is quite easy to get, even on stock cooling.


----------



## chew*

Had to take a shot of screen instead of upload a screenshot...photobucket for windows is acting dumb...working fine on android..

Anyway...i have a baseline 3466 dialed in for taichi users although....i doubt the copy paste routine will work...here you go..

Needs optimizing for performance...but need to actually be stable before worrying about performance...


----------



## KarathKasun

Cant read the timings at all, too blurry/low res.


----------



## chew*

Looks like photo buckets working now...i will tossup up the 5hr mark..

Timings are loose...but...they are of little importance atm...what is most important @ this speed is SOC..0.050 less starts dropping cores...no other changes made...however 1.150 @ 3466 is a far cry from the 1.2 everyone was suggesting for 3200..

what you can not see is TRFC which I borrowed from flare x. trfc 1 256 trfc 2 416 trfc 3 is in screenshot......once again its a baseline.....not optimized. quite sure stuff can get tightened up.


----------



## Scotty99

Sooooo @chew, can i ask for an RMA yet?

http://i.imgur.com/b6uEuA7.png

My kit is rated for 3200 16-18-18-38, this was at xmp timings but merely the 3066 strap.


----------



## mus1mus

lol



For the past couple of months or so, you have been told. Get that stuff and you know what you are getting into.


----------



## chew*

Usually memory does nasty nasty stuff when there is a bad stick....easiest way to verify = test individually 1 stick...

Pass = board or cpu.

Fail = memory.

Once again...there are no guarantees... I load xmp on 3600 kit...it wont boot.

I load xmp on a set of 10-12-12-28 2400 once again no boot.

Welcome to AMD.

Btw...your kit is hynix. Or horrible samsung...but most likely hynix...

Thats kinda like spraying gas all over your car...then lighting a smoke then filing an insurance claim...because it burned to the ground.

You basically picked the second worst ( worst being hynix Dual Rank ) memory and one of the worst boards to use with ryzen for memory overclocking.

Its the equivalent of me choosing to use a prime x370 pro to do a review of a 3600 Dual Rank memory kit then complaining it will not do spec....of course it wont..it has notoriously been problematic with even 3200 from day 1.

Here is a quote from xs...concerning fatality k4...same pcb as killer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celerity;5259286*
> XMP tRFC @ 3200 is 560/416/256 and what you said for 2400 MHz, but yeah DIMMs failed again
> 
> there's not a single 3000+ DIMM in the QVL
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/index.asp#Memory
> 
> frankly, I haven't seen this board run high-speed DIMMs (3200+) of any brand without errors
> 
> makes my head spin cause AB350 K4 ($95) runs everything smoothly out of the box[/QUOTE


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> For the past couple of months or so, you have been told. Get that stuff and you know what you are getting into.


Are you delusional?

I haven't been told anything by you so called experts, in fact ive told you...

Do you have a short memory or something? My ram has been stuck at 2400 for 3 months, enter agesa 1.0.0.6 and wallah my kit can post all the way up to 3200 with the cold boot bug. The argument was never "dont buy ripjaws hynix, or you will get memory errors!" It was that i was somehow at fault for my ram being stuck at 2400, which obviously wasnt the case...

This memory error could just be too low of CPU volts, but im gonna ask for an rma anyways, and try to "upgrade" for free in the process


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Come on guys, do a bit of searching before you buy components. We've known all the way back in *march* that 3200C16 was a bad kit to buy, and it still has horrible compatibility issues. Consult QVLs and if a price is too good to be true - it probably is.

If you care about good performing RAM why not buy good performing RAM? I don't get it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> For the past couple of months or so, you have been told. Get that stuff and you know what you are getting into.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you delusional?
> 
> I haven't been told anything by you so called experts, in fact ive told you...
> 
> Do you have a short memory or something? My ram has been stuck at 2400 for 3 months, enter agesa 1.0.0.6 and wallah my kit can post all the way up to 3200 with the cold boot bug. The argument was never "dont buy ripjaws hynix, or you will get memory errors!" It was that i was somehow at fault for my ram being stuck at 2400, which obviously wasnt the case...
> 
> This memory error could just be too low of CPU volts, but im gonna ask for an rma anyways, and try to "upgrade" for free in the process
Click to expand...

1. We have told you too many times to buy a B-Die. In fact you did. 4000 kit right? No memory gap here. Memory skills, plenty. You need to have some.

2. RMA will not resolve that.

3. The kit in the pic does 2666C14 on the latest Taichi BIOS. 2933 is good to boot. Unstable. Pushes the CPU hard.

4. I don't need to go back to months old posts telling you what to buy. Delusional? Nope. We've been here too many times.

5. You have said too many times, RAM speed does not matter. No need to chase MHz numbers there. Or you wanna chew back what you have spitted out.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1. We have told you too many times to buy a B-Die. In fact you did. 4000 kit right? No memory gap here. Memory skills, plenty. You need to have some.
> 
> 2. RMA will not resolve that.
> 
> 3. The kit in the pic does 2666C14 on the latest Taichi BIOS. 2933 is good to boot. Unstable. Pushes the CPU hard.
> 
> 4. I don't need to go back to months old posts telling you what to buy. Delusional? Nope. We've been here too many times.
> 
> 5. You have said too many times, RAM speed does not matter. No need to chase MHz numbers there. Or you wanna chew back what you have spitted out.


Do you really not recall saying the kit wont ever hit 3200 lol? Again my memory error could have 100% been due to too low of cpu volts, once i get a cooler i can run memtest again.

You will never submit to the fact i was right in waiting for bios updates instead of spending 100 dollars on ram to hit 3200 SOONER. If asked a different way, would my money have been better spent on putting 100 dollars toward an SSD or a faster GPU, you would still recommend going with 180+ dollar cas 14 ram lol?

And in my testing no, ram speed has almost no real world gains, especially when you contrast that with the effort involved. WoW is one of the games that theoretically should scale well with faster memory, in my testing the FPS difference is negligible, if not non existent. Benchmark scores? I get 1648 with 2400 in cinebench, 3066 gets me a whopping 14 points at 1662.....wow really impressive.

You guys need to do something (as this is your hobby apparently) and since ryzen overclocks so terribly you have gone memory insane. I get that you guys enjoy tinkering with stuff, i like to tinker with cars. But when talking about recommendations try and have some perspective, and realize spending 100+ dollars on samsung kits isnt worth it, especially with 1.0.0.6 out for most boards.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Come on guys, do a bit of searching before you buy components. We've known all the way back in *march* that 3200C16 was a bad kit to buy, and it still has horrible compatibility issues. Consult QVLs and if a price is too good to be true - it probably is.
> 
> If you care about good performing RAM why not buy good performing RAM? I don't get it.


The kit I posted was not hastily picked. Prices considered, and the rig is not mine.









2666-14-14-14-14-1T tops. Currently testing stability (prolonged) before giving it away to the rightful owner. Sometimes, I am thinking about swapping his sticks with some B-Die TZ I have here. Just so he can have a fine running rig. But I think he wouldn't notice it anyway.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Are you delusional?
> 
> I haven't been told anything by you so called experts, in fact ive told you...
> 
> Do you have a short memory or something? My ram has been stuck at 2400 for 3 months, enter agesa 1.0.0.6 and wallah my kit can post all the way up to 3200 with the cold boot bug. The argument was never "dont buy ripjaws hynix, or you will get memory errors!" It was that i was somehow at fault for my ram being stuck at 2400, which obviously wasnt the case...
> 
> This memory error could just be too low of CPU volts, but im gonna ask for an rma anyways, and try to "upgrade" for free in the process


I am going to stop you right here because this is getting old.

Of all the review sites the only person doing 3200 on launch day was....ME...and i am not a review site.

Did i have the hardware i used listed? Yep...

Note the date since this has been public knowledge ever since.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi

Did i mention prior to launch while avoiding breaching NDA? Yep in fact if you read this i damn near nailed it...and all the problems we would see before i even had my reviewers kit...how? Experience on AMD.

Note this thread predates my review..

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?292937-Ryzen-and-memory


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The kit I posted is not hastily picked. Prices considered, and the rig is not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666-14-14-14-14-1T tops. Currently testing stability (prolonged) before giving it away to the rightful owner. Sometimes, I am thinking about swapping his sticks with some B-Die TZ I have here. Just so he can have a fine running rig. But I think he wouldn't notice it anyway.


How is my kit doing 3066 (actually 3200 can get into windows just fine, but i have cold boot bug) if you can only muster 2666 on a much better board?

Such a hypocrite lol. Again i can almost guarantee the ram error is due to too low of cpu volts, i cant comfortably put more than 1.32-1.344 into my CPU cause of stock cooler. Once i get my H5 ill put volts at 1.4 for 3.8 just to rule that out, then ill post another overnite memtest.

BTW for passerbys, my memory passed intels memory diagnostic tool......so definitely test in windows.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The kit I posted is not hastily picked. Prices considered, and the rig is not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666-14-14-14-14-1T tops. Currently testing stability (prolonged) before giving it away to the rightful owner. Sometimes, I am thinking about swapping his sticks with some B-Die TZ I have here. Just so he can have a fine running rig. But I think he wouldn't notice it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my kit doing 3066 if you can only muster 2666 on a much better board?
> 
> Such a hypocrite lol. Again i can almost guarantee the ram error is due to too low of cpu volts, i cant comfortably put more than 1.32-1.344 into my CPU cause of stock cooler. Once i get my H5 ill put volts at 1.4 for 3.8 just to rule that out, then ill post another overnite memtest.
> 
> BTW for passerbys, my memory passed intels memory diagnostic tool......so definitely test in windows.
Click to expand...

UNSTABLE 3066








Don't make me laugh. You don't even know the difference between dual ranks and single sided in OC'ing.
The fact of the matter is, I don't have memory issues. You do.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UNSTABLE 3066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me laugh. You don't even know the difference between dual ranks and single sided in OC'ing.
> The fact of the matter is, I don't have memory issues. You do.


I bet if i had my hands on that taichi i could get into windows at 3200, just sayin.


----------



## chew*

You keep saying it has no real world gains but lack the ability to even test at the speeds that you claim have no gains...

Sorry but that does not compute...

I had multiple sets pre launch...i tested...i saw gains.

I used the kit that benefitted cpu the most from actual testing not mythical claims.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UNSTABLE 3066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me laugh. You don't even know the difference between dual ranks and single sided in OC'ing.
> The fact of the matter is, I don't have memory issues. You do.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if i had my hands on that taichi i could get into windows at 3200, just sayin.
Click to expand...

Fact is, you should have. But you're also against buying motherboards that are what again? EXPENSIVE?

3200 to Windows? lol.

Boot Stable is an achievement for noobs. You should opt to do better than that.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I bet if i had my hands on that taichi i could get into windows at 3200, just sayin.


You would be wrong...taichi would be a poor choice...there are boards that work better with hynix...taichi is not one of them..

Suicide sure...stable no and certainly not at decent timings.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You keep saying it has no real world gains but lack the ability to even test at the speeds that you claim have no gains...
> 
> Sorry but that does not compute...


Only reason i ran HCI memtest was cause i was going to sleep, i didnt have any feelings of instability as it passed all my tests as well as windows memory diagnostic. There are no real world gains to speak of, tiny amounts of cinebench multi....single core was within margin of error. WoW is an extremely CPU bound game, saw no real differences (fps fluctuates wildly depending on how many people are logged on, so hard to say for sure).

Again i just want you guys to have a bit of perspective. Dont tell people to buy nearly 200 dollar kits of ram when that money is far better spent on other components. Ya if you are rich and budget isnt a concern sure recommend Bdie, but you need to ask people their budgets first.....bdie is a luxury, not anywhere close to a necessity.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fact is, you should have. But you're also against buying motherboards that are what again? EXPENSIVE?
> 
> 3200 to Windows? lol.
> 
> Boot Stable is an achievement for noobs. You should opt to do better than that.


Why are you at 2666? Want some tips on going higher? Having an asrock board myself ive found a few little tricks.


----------



## chew*

Listen...no ego but i am going to let you in on a little secret.

I am not a reviewer...i do not use fancy graphs. I am not nor do i work for a review site.

All that aside AMD chose to send me R7 and R5 review kits.

Now a smart person...would ask themselves how did he get them...and why did they send them to him.

I will leave it at that.

Sure i bought my own boards. I have played the game i know the rules...buying my own boards is liberating...basically i can tell you the end users...the real deal and not kiss rumps to keep being sponsored.

That is the sad truth.

Oh and memory...
Hynix 10-12-12-28 2400 is. $159.99. Bad choice

Bdie 14-14-14-34 was also $159.99
Good choice

You would know this...but you did not read threads i linked...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You keep saying it has no real world gains but lack the ability to even test at the speeds that you claim have no gains...
> 
> Sorry but that does not compute...
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason i ran HCI memtest was cause i was going to sleep, i didnt have any feelings of instability as it passed all my tests as well as windows memory diagnostic. There are no real world gains to speak of, tiny amounts of cinebench multi....single core was within margin of error. WoW is an extremely CPU bound game, saw no real differences (fps fluctuates wildly depending on how many people are logged on, so hard to say for sure).
> 
> Again i just want you guys to have a bit of perspective. Dont tell people to buy nearly 200 dollar kits of ram when that money is far better spent on other components. Ya if you are rich and budget isnt a concern sure recommend Bdie, but you need to ask people their budgets first.....bdie is a luxury, not anywhere close to a necessity.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fact is, you should have. But you're also against buying motherboards that are what again? EXPENSIVE?
> 
> 3200 to Windows? lol.
> 
> Boot Stable is an achievement for noobs. You should opt to do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you at 2666? Want some tips on going higher? Having an asrock board myself ive found a few little tricks.
Click to expand...

You need to know far more important things than me.

If budget is the concern, pick these:





and not these:


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Listen...no ego but i am going to let you in on a little secret.
> 
> I am not a reviewer...i do not use fancy graphs. I am not nor do i work for a review site.
> 
> All that aside AMD chose to send me R7 and R5 review kits.
> 
> Now a smart person...would ask themselves how did he get them...and why did they send them to him.
> 
> I will leave it at that.
> 
> Sure i bought my own boards. I have played the game i know the rules...buying my own boards is liberating...basically i can tell you the end users...the real deal and not kiss rumps to keep being sponsored.
> 
> That is the sad truth.
> 
> Oh and memory...
> Hynix 10-12-12-28 2400 is. $159.99. Bad choice
> 
> Bdie 14-14-14-34 was also $159.99
> Good choice
> 
> You would know this...but you did not read threads i linked...


Like what are you even babbling about lol. My ram was 98 bucks, the cheapest set of Bdie at the time was 189 bucks. I would 100% make the same purchase again, like ive told people all along the bios was the problem not the ram.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> You need to know far more important things than me.
> 
> If budget is the concern, pick these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not these:


Bro my ram was cheaper than any 16gb kit on the market at the time (yes any 2133 kit), i paid 98 bucks for these:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941&cm_re=gskill_3200_cas_16-_-20-231-941-_-Product

I had enough sense to wait for bios updates and returned the 4000mhz kit of tridents.

Remember guys, my ram was stuck at 2400 for over 3 months. No one knew if this was going to be rectified with bios updates down the road, but as i TOLD you guys it would.


----------



## mus1mus

Not our fault if you were stuck to 2400. Coz we have been running 3200 since we assembled our boards then AGESA improved it to like what? 3600, 3733. Right @Secret Dragoon ??

PS: Kingston Value RAMs are not called Value RAMs for nothing.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Like what are you even babbling about lol. My ram was 98 bucks, the cheapest set of Bdie at the time was 189 bucks. I would 100% make the same purchase again, like ive told people all along the bios was the problem not the ram.


What are you babbling about is more like it...you have hynix...

Elmor has gone on record to state that amd bundled the worst possible memory to review ryzen with...guess what it was?

Hynix.

Bios my arse.

AMD imc has always been picky and preferred specific Memory ICs since forever.

Keep waiting for that bios update that magically makes ryzen like something that does not agree with it.

I have always specialized @ memory tuning on amd...be it deneb,thuban,llano....or even older...a64...

But what the heck do i know...

Seriously you are literally no help to this forum...but offer plenty of misinformation complaints and conflict...ask for help..then refuse it..and the contradictions are getting old. Are you bipolar?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not our fault if you were stuck to 2400. Coz we have been running 3200 since we assembled our boards then AGESA improved it to like what? 3600, 3733. Right @Secret Dragoon ??
> 
> PS: Kingston Value RAMs are not called Value RAMs for nothing.


Who said it was your fault? You claimed *I* was at fault the entire time, when it was clearly a bios problem. How are you unwilling to admit you were wrong on an internet forum, we dont even know each other irl lol.

Psst btw, as i expected changing procODT to 53 ohms cold boot bug gone:
http://i.imgur.com/VzPotiq.png


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> What are you babbling about is more like it...you have hynix...
> 
> Elmor has gone on record to state that amd bundled the worst possible memory to review ryzen with...guess what it was?
> 
> Hynix.
> 
> *Bios my arse.*
> 
> AMD imc has always been picky and preferred specific Memory ICs since forever.
> 
> Keep waiting for that bios update that magically makes ryzen like something that does not agree with it.
> 
> I have always specialized @ memory tuning on amd...be it deneb,thuban,llano....or even older...a64...
> 
> But what the heck do i know...
> 
> Seriously you are literally no help to this forum...but offer plenty of misinformation complaints and conflict...ask for help..then refuse it..and the contradictions are getting old. Are you bipolar?


Are you serious? My ram has been STUCK at 2400 for over 3 months, the day i updated my bios to 1.0.0.6 my ram instantly went to 3066. BTW look at the post i just made, cold boot bug GONE with advice from someone in the killer thread to set ohms to 53.

Ya, sure is some crap ram and sure glad i spent 200 dollars on a kit....lul.


----------



## chew*

I fail and toss errors @ 3066 my ram is not stable my windows is corrupted...my scores went in the toilet but i showed you!!!

That is the irony of it all...

I can go back and just clip so many cases where you completely contradict yourself...its not funny...its quite sad.

Stable and boot...2 completely different things. I can boot/bench 3733...it means nothing. I am under no delusions to the lack of stability.


----------



## rjeftw

@mus1mus @chew* either of you or anyone else for that matter have any opinions on the Galax HOF 3600 http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-HOF-DDR4-3600-MEMORY-16G%EF%BC%888G2%EF%BC%89_p_116.html

Saw it was back in stock and I know its B-Die; figured I would pick everyones brain for some intel on them!









Edit - apparently I do not know how to tag anyone on this forum, feelsbadman.


----------



## faction87

maybe someone here can help me, I am having trouble figuring out how to disable sleep or standby? I have it off on the power settings but the whole pc still goes into standby it looks like when its in idle.

Please any ideas?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> @mus1mus @chew* either of you or anyone else for that matter have any opinions on the Galax HOF 3600 http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-HOF-DDR4-3600-MEMORY-16G%EF%BC%888G2%EF%BC%89_p_116.html
> 
> Saw it was back in stock and I know its B-Die; figured I would pick everyones brain for some intel on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - apparently I do not know how to tag anyone on this forum, feelsbadman.


It's B Die and it's on QVL for a few boards.

Thanks for the heads up, I was waiting for them to go back in stock.

I have a set of Hynix DDR4 3200MHz CL16 that I picked up because of lack of options at Microcenter.








I wouldn't suggest anyone that wants to run their memory higher than 3200MHz CL16 to use Hynix. I spent some time fiddling with the 26 settings in BIOs at stock CPU clocks and it didn't result in anything but annoyance. I was able to boot at 3333 MHz I think but it was unusable.


----------



## Scotty99

See now that is a good deal, cheapest bdie kit on pcpartpicker is 170 bucks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> @mus1mus @chew* either of you or anyone else for that matter have any opinions on the Galax HOF 3600 http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-HOF-DDR4-3600-MEMORY-16G%EF%BC%888G2%EF%BC%89_p_116.html
> 
> Saw it was back in stock and I know its B-Die; figured I would pick everyones brain for some intel on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - apparently I do not know how to tag anyone on this forum, feelsbadman.


It is a good kit AFAIK. Pick it before the guy above picks it.









Not the one above. The one above that one.


----------



## chew*

Wow b die for 139.99....

Scottys head is going to explode lol...

40% of his argument just lost steam lol.

Not that it matters...there is cheap samsung in ripjaw variants on newegg to


----------



## rjeftw

I take it that's a pull the trigger nod, haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It is a good kit AFAIK. Pick it before the guy above picks it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one above. The one above that one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Wow b die for 139.99....
> 
> Scottys head is going to explode lol...
> 
> 40% of his argument just lost steam lol.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> @mus1mus @chew* either of you or anyone else for that matter have any opinions on the Galax HOF 3600 http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-HOF-DDR4-3600-MEMORY-16G%EF%BC%888G2%EF%BC%89_p_116.html
> 
> Saw it was back in stock and I know its B-Die; figured I would pick everyones brain for some intel on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - apparently I do not know how to tag anyone on this forum, feelsbadman.


It's very good. even if not on your qvl.

with shipping to the u.s it is roughly 150-155.

by far the cheapest b-die kit one can get. a good match for some aesthetics.

heat spreaders are I believe 65mm? A bit on the tall side.


----------



## mus1mus

lol.



SCOTTY


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Wow b die for 139.99....
> 
> Scottys head is going to explode lol...
> 
> 40% of his argument just lost steam lol.


That is a good price for sure, cheaper than any bdie kit ive seen.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Wow b die for 139.99....
> 
> Scottys head is going to explode lol...
> 
> 40% of his argument just lost steam lol.
> 
> Not that it matters...there is cheap samsung in ripjaw variants on newegg to


HoF was 109 for that 3600 kit not too long ago.


----------



## AlphaC

There's 32 kits in stock. Get them while you can.

(shipping is $12.30 for me)

edit: there's also a set of $155 DDR4 3600MHz Team Xtreme but with looser CL18 timings https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313825


----------



## mus1mus

Good color match for your G5 @AlphaC


----------



## chew*

Im good. Got enough ram plus do not want to make an account...plus gskill support is decent.


----------



## rjeftw

Well I ordered a set. Shipping was saddening but that's what happens when you get used to having Prime for everything along with Newegg premier, haha. Was $152.xx for me. I have been meaning to put my H100i V2 in to see how it fares compared to my D15. Hoping I can get 3200C14 on them on the Killer.. not getting my hopes up with the board doing it though. Might end up with a Taichi seeing pretty solid results from everyone on that board.. and the Wifi will be nice if Comcast takes a **** on me... which happens from time to time. Kind of why I bought the Killer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It's very good. even if not on your qvl. with shipping to the u.s it is roughly 150-155. by far the cheapest b-die kit one can get. a good match for some aesthetics. heat spreaders are I believe 65mm? A bit on the tall side.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good color match for your G5 @AlphaC


If I didn't get it open box right before AGESA 1.0.0.6 launched on it , that board would have been gone









My initial disgust with the RGB has subsided a little (I keep the LEDs off). The whole board turning red when there's an error is useful when things go bad. So at least it is useful as a way to tell if you have an error once it goes into a case. I still get annoyed at how the thermal transfer properties could have been much better had they used a bigger 5x6mm IR3558 50A poweristage or 6x6mm IR3555 , let alone a better VRM heatsink.

3.925GHz multiplier (1 hr AIDA at ~ 1.35V ) seems to be a better bet voltage-wise on my CPU than "4 GHz" (CB stable but I highly doubt it can do 1 hour AIDA64 let alone other things), "4.05" , "4.1GHz" / 4.09 (stupid bclk) as far as stability < 1.41V

I'm not sure I want to keep it OCed.

as a side note : I'm just struggling with why anyone would want to keep a Ryzen 7 1700x CPU that can't overclock over 3.9GHz @ 1.35V when silicon lottery claims 77% can do it and even sells Ryzen 7 1700 @3.9 < 1.375V for $300.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Well I ordered a set. Shipping was saddening but that's what happens when you get used to having Prime for everything along with Newegg premier, haha. Was $152.xx for me. I have been meaning to put my H100i V2 in to see how it fares compared to my D15. Hoping I can get 3200C14 on them on the Killer.. not getting my hopes up with the board doing it though. Might end up with a Taichi seeing pretty solid results from everyone on that board.. and the Wifi will be nice if Comcast takes a **** on me... which happens from time to time. Kind of why I bought the Killer.


I would not buy Asrock X370 Killer SLI if you plan on keeping the board for a long time (AM4 is a longterm socket) since it lacks USB 3.1 Gen 2, which is something even a $80 ASUS B350-M Prime A has.
For most people that aren't going to push their CPUs the ~$120-140 MSI B350 Pro Carbon (not great VRM but featureset is alright), ASUS X370 Prime Pro , or Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 (the VRM is not great if you get the random mosfet version) are better buys just on audio alone.

If chew* is correct as far as rev2 board prediction, buying a board with low featureset is going to be a real pain once those come out.

All the boards with the RGB garbage are likely to hold value better when that happens.


----------



## chew*

Yah get rid of the killer. I think the only "mainstream" board...and price alone kind of moves it from mainstream...that can clock ram good is gaming 5.

Taichi is decent...has its quirks but price is more than fair.

Not needing to even remotely be concerned with vrm temps has me using only that board currently...there is a heatwave where i live right now.

My gigabytes would be benchwarmers in this heat so rma or sitting sidelines makes no difference...would not be using either one.

My problem is cpu temps only during this heatwave...tapping out @ 85c...hit shutdown yesterday.

Should probably grab a spare swiftech aio for bench rig.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I would not buy Asrock X370 Killer SLI if you plan on keeping the board for a long time (AM4 is a longterm socket) since it lacks USB 3.1 Gen 2, which is something even a $80 ASUS B350-M Prime A has.
> For most people that aren't going to push their CPUs the ~$120-140 MSI B350 Pro Carbon (not great VRM but featureset is alright), ASUS X370 Prime Pro , or Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 (the VRM is not great if you get the random mosfet version) are better buys just on audio alone.
> 
> If chew* is correct as far as rev2 board prediction, buying a board with low featureset is going to be a real pain once those come out.
> 
> All the boards with the RGB garbage are likely to hold value better when that happens.


Yeah, I regret not spending more on my initial purchase to be completely honest, but I do not mind rectifying my mistakes and snagging a new piece of hardware from time to time.








Doesn't help when I bought every one of those boards were OOS all over the place. Early adopter woes. Taichi/K7/CH6 seems the be the options IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

1700 from SL may or may not actually reach their advertised speeds at their tested Voltages when mixing it with RAM OC. Essentially losing 100MHz and more going from 2400 to 3200 let alone 3466 being an easy bet with RAM OC these days.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1700 from SL may or may not actually reach their advertised speeds at their tested Voltages when mixing it with RAM OC. Essentially losing 100MHz and more going from 2400 to 3200 let alone 3466 being an easy bet with RAM OC these days.


And that is exactly why people shouldnt fret if they cant hit 3200. 100mhz core clocks is going to trump 2400 or 2666> 3200 in basically anything, especially gaming.


----------



## chew*

Im testing @ 3.8 with only 1.3 @ high ram due to a heatwave...my chip can still do 4.0 just fine.

I should probably just use my 1400 in these temps...much easier to tame.

He is referring to SL testing @ 2133 a much larger gap vs 3200...worse yet...we will not even begin to discuss there choice of fake bench....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1700 from SL may or may not actually reach their advertised speeds at their tested Voltages when mixing it with RAM OC. Essentially losing 100MHz and more going from 2400 to 3200 let alone 3466 being an easy bet with RAM OC these days.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly why people shouldnt fret if they cant hit 3200. 100mhz core clocks is going to trump 2400 or 2666> 3200 in basically anything, especially gaming.
Click to expand...

Essentially, you have little to no idea how things work.

Pick a benchmark that you can run with your current OC. Compare that to what other people are getting.

The difference between you and most guys is that you cannot run high Memory clocks with High CPU OC. I can.

The statement did not imply people have to downclock the CPU to reach High Memory OC. They just have to work out with higher Voltages. Don't make things look like your current situation.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Essentially, you have little to no idea how things work.
> 
> Pick a benchmark that you can run with your current OC. Compare that to what other people are getting.


Essentially, you run programs normal people dont.

This works both ways my English impaired internet acquaintance.

Games respond to core clock not memory in the VAST majority of cases.

Also, benchmarks dont show much gain either. 2400 cas 14 cinebench 1650, 3066 cas 16 1662. Ooh big gain there, for a program ill never run again after i set my overclock up lol.

Id like to be nice to you, but you fail to recognize the big picture, you have no perspective whatsoever.


----------



## mus1mus

What gains can you expect from an unstable system?

You want to see gains?





You don't have a High CPU OC to begin with. Your Memory is crap. Timings terribad.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_memory_and_tweaking_analysis_review,10.html

lol, you have never been nice to people pointing you to the right direction.


----------



## Scotty99

Cause benchmarks matter amirite?

I get that this is an enthusiast forum and people like to eek the most out of their hardware, but please try and keep some perspective here lol. There are people that browse this forum and dont post that are just looking for info, you cant universally suggest people spend 200 dollars on ram, you need to make it clear the real world benefits as well as the effort involved with memory overclocking vs CPU.

Its fine to have an opinion and you have yours, i personally think people should buy the fastest 1.2v rated ram they can get for the best price, and just worry about CPU overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

You don't need Ryzen 8C for browsing. Kaby i3 will beat it using Chrome.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You don't need Ryzen 8C for browsing. Kaby i3 will beat it using Chrome.


Not sure if thats a dig at my part choice or what, all i can say to that is i built this PC for the long haul, i kept my 2500k machine for over 6 years. In ~3 years we are going to see i5's fall on their face in games, maybe sooner. This platform offers incredible value, that value rises once you realize the stock cooler is sufficient for 3.8ghz ESPECIALLY with 1.2v ram, bolstering my argument even more.


----------



## mus1mus

You essentially have your answer there. Case closed.

CPU at 3.8 R7 1700 stable enough to battle people on the forums with.
Runs very cool on stock cooler when browsing.
Memory 1.2V. Perfectly running at JEDEC speed. Unstable with anything otherwise.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You essentially have your answer there. Case closed.
> 
> CPU at 3.8 R7 1700 stable enough to battle people on the forums with.
> Memory 1.2V. Perfectly running at JEDEC speed. Unstable with anything otherwise.


Just saying, that is the best experience people can have with ryzen...

Don't worry about memory, buy a cas 14 2666 kit rated at 1.2v and call it a day.


----------



## mus1mus

Go find one. And link it here.

That way you can actually help a lot of guys.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go find one. And link it here.
> 
> That way you can actually help a lot of guys.


Whoa thats odd, cas 14 doesnt exit at 2666, im guessing due to the 1.2v spec limit.

There is 15 tho, which is still what most people should do:
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/bf98TW/gskill-memory-f42666c15d16gvr


----------



## mus1mus

Here's a tip.

1.2V is for JEDEC Specs. Very likely - 2133C15
Most XMP Profile enabled kits use 1.35V.

And there, go back to my previous post about Value RAMS. 2133C15 at 1.2 but OC's to 3200 C18-19-19 on fours.
If you want to be helpful, look for the kits that actually work at their rated speed for this platform. Not based on the cheapest kit you can buy.

Buying cheap is not a bad thing. Buying cheap and contemplating about getting an upgrade is ill-advised. RMA will not accept your sticks. They will run that with JEDEC. Unless JEDEC fails they are likely to ignore your request.


----------



## Scotty99

To be clear Bdie isnt guaranteed either, ive seen plenty of people stuck at 2933 or 3066 even after the 1.0.0.6 update.

2666 1.2v, set and forget and enjoy your rig. Thats how most people should roll with ryzen.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's a tip.
> 
> 1.2V is for JEDEC Specs. Very likely - 2133C15
> Most XMP Profile enabled kits use 1.35V.
> 
> And there, go back to my previous post about Value RAMS. 2133C15 at 1.2 but OC's to 3200 C18-19-19 on fours.
> If you want to be helpful, look for the kits that actually work at their rated speed for this platform. Not based on the cheapest kit you can buy.
> 
> Buying cheap is not a bad thing. Buying cheap and contemplating about getting an upgrade is ill-advised. RMA will not accept your sticks. They will run that with JEDEC. Unless JEDEC fails they are likely to ignore your request.


Actuallly most cas 15 or 16 kit of 2666 is 1.2v rated via xmp. I believe 1.2v dram is the key to not having to increase CPU volts for your CPU OC. This is why i say buy the fastest 1.2v ram you can find and be done with it. Cost is only part of the equation here, like i said above Bdie isnt guaranteed unless you buy a mobo with it on the QVL, and those boards start at 200. Its about avoiding the ram trap like you and many others have gotten into on this forum.


----------



## chew*

I suggest $170 shipped to your door free of charge ram because it makes the cpu run more stable.

Fwiw...the hynix is $149 and makes the system run like crap.

$20 makes a world of difference without being the end of the world.

B350 are stomping on mainstream boards in memory ocing...so your analogy about boards is flawed.

There drawback is vrm...as is the case with many mainstream x370...which apparently suck @ memory ocing.

There is no ram trap unless you buy 3600 @ $220 and chase it for 24/7 use stable...

Most buying it buy it for benching and at that point its for hobby/fun..and if you win master your ryzen...you get $300 back...so..call it investment for some.

Quite the contrary infact...the happier the amd imc is the better the cpu will perform and overclock...this has always been the case on AMD.

Downclocking or leaving hynix low speed is just like putting a bandaid over a splinter.

Last but not least...with all the problems you have had in the past 3 months in this thread alone....the last thing i would do is buy what you suggest


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I suggest $170 shipped to your door free of charge ram because it makes the cpu run more stable.
> 
> Fwiw...the hynix is $149 and makes the system run like crap.
> 
> $20 makes a world of difference without being the end of the world.


First those prices are wrong, second its not all about cost.

By avoiding 1.35v ram in the first place you also avoid any frustrations that would come from expectations not being met. Buying 2666 is pretty much guaranteed on any board, given its 1.2v (i do see a couple cas 13 2666 kits, but they are 1.35v). The process and effort involved with memory overclocking simply isnt worth it for the minute gains.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I suggest $170 shipped to your door free of charge ram because it makes the cpu run more stable.
> 
> Fwiw...the hynix is $149 and makes the system run like crap.
> 
> $20 makes a world of difference without being the end of the world.
> 
> B350 are stomping on mainstream boards in memory ocing...so your analogy about boards is flawed.
> 
> There drawback is vrm...as is the case with many mainstream x370...


Eh i didnt say that, i said the only way you are guaranteed 3200 is if its on QVL, and that only happens on boards 200+.


----------



## mus1mus

RAM trap? lol

I have never had a CPU nor Mobo that failed to run 3200 B-Dies. Call me lucky. But 3200 Hynix or 3200 C16-18-18 RipjawzVs not running to 3200, all of them.

I have better luck with lower tier RAM sticks for that matter.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> RAM trap? lol
> 
> I have never had a CPU nor Mobo that failed to run 3200 B-Dies. Call me lucky. But 3200 Hynix or 3200 C16-18-18 RipjawzVs not running to 3200, all of them.
> 
> I have better luck with lower tier RAM sticks for that matter.


There are people that post in this thread that cant get bdie stable at 3200, id have to look back but there was a couple.

Ram trap means exactly that, you are so focused on memory speeds (because ryzen overclocks so terribly) that you focus all that time and effort on something with truly questionable, and many times minimal gains.

2666 1.2v will give you an xmp experience so you can focus on the more important part of tweaking, CPU overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> RAM trap? lol
> 
> I have never had a CPU nor Mobo that failed to run 3200 B-Dies. Call me lucky. But 3200 Hynix or 3200 C16-18-18 RipjawzVs not running to 3200, all of them.
> 
> I have better luck with lower tier RAM sticks for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people that post in this thread that cant get bdie stable at 3200, id have to look back but there was a couple.
> 
> *Ram trap means exactly that, you are so focused on memory speeds (because ryzen overclocks so terribly) that you focus all that time and effort on something with truly questionable, and many times minimal gains.*
> 
> 2666 1.2v will give you an xmp experience so you can focus on the more important part of tweaking, CPU overclocking.
Click to expand...

Yours. Not mine.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3576615



hint: not my best.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> First those prices are wrong, second its not all about cost.
> 
> By avoiding 1.35v ram in the first place you also avoid any frustrations that would come from expectations not being met. Buying 2666 is pretty much guaranteed on any board, given its 1.2v (i do see a couple cas 13 2666 kits, but they are 1.35v). The process and effort involved with memory overclocking simply isnt worth it for the minute gains.




Ok...im still wrong?

The good hynix kit that i know can at least run stable @ rated is $149.99. I own it...i bought it...i would know..

Once again...with all the problems you have...

I trust myself far more than you









Once again btw...your wrong.

I have 2400 10-12-12-28...DS hynix...not stable @ rated....so..seriously stop knowing it all and start learning.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just saying, that is the best experience people can have with ryzen...
> 
> Don't worry about memory, buy a cas 14 2666 kit rated at 1.2v and call it a day.


why would I accept worse timings at 2666 than I have at 3200? Granted the 2666 divider is probably stronger than 3200


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> why would I accept worse timings at 2666 than I have at 3200? Granted the 2666 divider is probably stronger than 3200


Im not saying you...

If you enjoy this kind of thing of course you buy 3200 because thats fun for you. What im saying is 3200 shouldnt be so universally suggested on here, its not going to be an enjoyable experience for most. The problem is all the data out there says 3200 is sooooo much better, it turns ryzen into a behemoth! Nah that isnt true at all, infinity fabric doesn't respond any better to fast ram than intel stuff does, was just something somebody made up to try and narrow the FPS gap reviewers showed in games between them and intel.

XMP is an awesome experience and i sorely miss it on this platform. Until more and more bios get released and the majority of the kits on the market can hit xmp out of the box on most boards, im going to be recommending 1.2v ram so people just dont have to think about it, its the best way to recommend ram to people on ryzen currently.


----------



## mus1mus

Says the guy who's stuck at 2400. Very good advise to take.

Audience needs more proof than that. Do you have more?


----------



## chew*

Hi my name is end user.

I listened to scotty and bought 2400 ram for ryzen and my pc blue screens every boot.



What the problem is?

Getting the picture yet...you give bad advice and i am on your arse because i know it is bad advice...

On a serious note...do not buy these for ryzen...ever...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Hi my name is end user.
> 
> I listened to scotty and bought 2400 ram for ryzen and my pc blue screens every boot.
> 
> 
> 
> What the problem is?


Oh you arent paying attention, i said 1.2v....


----------



## chew*

I am not honestly not paying any serious attention to you at all...mostly because your preaching one thing...but trying to achieve another...with nothing credible to back any of it up.

Basically if *you* can not do it...then no one else should either.

As far as your infinity fabric comments go...Stilt or scotty.

Hmmm this is a hard one...who should i believe?

Seriously i would just quit now if i were you.

There is no way it will not end badly.


----------



## polkfan

YUP i knew i would be happy with Ryzen Master 1.1 3.2Ghz 100% stable and that is enough speed 90% of the time with me for the rest of the time i'll be needing the extra speed for gaming and i'm gonna push the max 1.4Ghz for my gaming profile.

This will only be a thing for 6-12 months anyways and i ALWAYS monitor temps


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...im still wrong?
> 
> The good hynix kit that i know can at least run stable @ rated is $149.99. I own it...i bought it...i would know..
> 
> Once again...with all the problems you have...
> 
> I trust myself far more than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again btw...your wrong.
> 
> I have 2400 10-12-12-28...DS hynix...not stable @ rated....so..seriously stop knowing it all and start learning.


G.Skill Fortis is Hynix and hits 2933/16-16-16-16-38 (not great I know, but not horrid) w/o issue for me using the 2x4gb 2133mhz kit. The one thing is, I only have the 2x4gb kit and I cant tell you how well the 2x8gb kits work at above standard clocks. They are certified for their 'stock' frequencies on Ryzen though. The 2x8gb kits are.. $120 I believe.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am not honestly not paying any serious attention to you at all...mostly because your preaching one thing...but trying to achieve another...with nothing credible to back any of it up.
> 
> Basically if *you* can not do it...then no one else should either.
> 
> As far as your infinity fabric comments go...Stilt or scotty.
> 
> Hmmm this is a hard one...who should i believe?
> 
> Seriously i would just quit now if i were you.
> 
> There is no way it will not end badly.


Eh i have ram at 3066 it will be stable once i get a CPU cooler, im CPU volt limited atm. The point im trying to make is for the average user they should stick to 1.2v ram (fastest and best priced 2666 they can get ahold of) and be happy with the xmp experience that is going to provide.


----------



## chew*

Do you realize we can run 10-10-10 @ 2400 on bdie like easily...no one says you have to run 3200 but if you dont or can not....the ability to pull in timings matters...alot.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do you realize we can run 10-10-10 @ 2400 on bdie like easily...no one says you have to run 3200 but if you dont or can not....the ability to pull in timings matters...alot.


His ideals actually collide with each other.

Running 3200 is being a RAM TRAP. But chasing 3066 is what?

Hard to deal with people having split personality.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do you realize we can run 10-10-10 @ 2400 on bdie like easily...no one says you have to run 3200 but if you dont or can not....the ability to pull in timings matters...alot.


I can pull in timings down to 12-12-12 @ 2400 with cheap Hynix memory at under 1.3v.









If I wanted to push voltage pretty hard I could probably get 12-12-12 @ 2666. I just really don't like pushing more than ~1.35v on this system/memory yet. Don't have the cash set aside to replace dead parts if the ICs don't like the extra juice, as AFAIK Hynix doesnt seem quite as tolerant of higher voltages.


----------



## mus1mus

2666 C12 is doable.


----------



## chew*

I dunno i know i was prime stable with 2933 12-12-12 on bdie


----------



## navjack27

this ram talk is so friggin funny to read in my emails every day. while you guys are doing that i'll be tweaking my linux kernel so i can be beating intel chips at [email protected]


real talk tho, it is really annoying and sad that there is such denialism about Ryzen's performance. i've had to go thru weeks of modification to get this to perform correctly. there are very much hardware inherent issues with Ryzen and i'll assume the Zen platform at large. i'm in no hurry to go out and spend more money on faster ram on a whim that it might BYPASS the real issue making things faster indirectly.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I dunno i know i was prime stable with 2933 12-12-12 on bdie


I haven't done 2933 testing at 14-14-14 yet, but it seems like it should be possible if the memory scales to ~1.4v. Like I said, haven't really tested above 1.35v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ram talk is so friggin funny to read in my emails every day. while you guys are doing that i'll be tweaking my linux kernel so i can be beating intel chips at [email protected]
> 
> real talk tho, it is really annoying and sad that there is such denialism about Ryzen's performance. i've had to go thru weeks of modification to get this to perform correctly. there are very much hardware inherent issues with Ryzen and i'll assume the Zen platform at large. i'm in no hurry to go out and spend more money on faster ram on a whim that it might BYPASS the real issue making things faster indirectly.


People do the same thing on Intel rigs, the only difference being that many memory manufacturers have done the tweaking for them already. The larger market share parts get more love, not to mention that they have been on the market for a good while already.


----------



## navjack27

people do the same on intel rigs and then just settle with XMP and overclocking the cache


----------



## chew*

I must have read this forums name wrong...somehow ended up @ [email protected]


----------



## yendor

I can't believe anyone thinks xmp equates to best performance on any platform...


----------



## mus1mus

Switching XMP Toggle On is really fun. Best invention of the decade.


----------



## chew*

What was that about qvl only for $200 boards?
Might want dl b350 plus qvl...scroll to bottom.



Scotty = wrong yet again....


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I can't believe anyone thinks xmp equates to best performance on any platform...


i can't get all my sticks of ram to do anything other then xmp on my main rig. i can boot like 1 stick of ram at 3200 overclock from 2800... because the mobo shuts down the sticks that won't boot i guess. memory overclocking ain't worth it to me.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

There were like _100_ new messages last night.

@mus1mus



>_>. I totally predicted that.

Now I must beat your x265 benchmark ._.
There's no way tho, you have a far superior chip to mine.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i can't get all my sticks of ram to do anything other then xmp on my main rig. i can boot like 1 stick of ram at 3200 overclock from 2800... because the mobo shuts down the sticks that won't boot i guess. memory overclocking ain't worth it to me.


speed without efficiency is not an improvement. think of it as your optimized kernel vs intel platform. one is tight and efficient and the other may be faster but is clearly losing the efficiency competition..
heck anything that can be compiled to leverage ryzen's 128bit fp performance is going to kick intel azz. goodbye ipc edge.


----------



## mus1mus

I put that out especially for you..







Dragoon

Hit refresh.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Just submit CPU Freq and shatter my hopes and dreams ;_;


----------



## mus1mus

hey, we'll all be shattered once ln2 poops come in


----------



## gupsterg

I think this needs to be in this thread for members to ref ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You can (and should) wipe your ass with the QVL list.
> Most of the DRAM manufacturers change the ICs used in the modules between the batches (i.e. use whatever meets the specs and is the cheapest / most convinient at the time), which renders the QVL useless anyway.
> 
> Corsair 3000C15 is usually Hynix AFR, which is not exactly the best option for Ryzen.


Another interesting share ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 192.115ns (333 MEMCLKs) is tRFC.
> tRFC2 or tRFC4 are not used unless the refresh mode is 2x or 4x (which normally never happens). Therefore they can be completely ignored (including the programming rule, i.e. tRFC > tRFC2 > tRFC4).


----------



## chew*

I will respectively point out 3000 is what i skip....and 4133 can be only 1 ic.

I will also say trfc settings can hurt/help performance and or stability on the board i am currently using.

I dont copy paste. I test for my own use/knowledge.


----------



## gupsterg

tRFC is used







.

tRFC2 and tRFC4 isn't







.

And I believe this is why







The Stilt's







Ryzen Timings Checker does not view tRFC2 and tRFC4. There are other values I see in his application which change but we have no control on AFAIK.

And yes I have tested the cases for my own knowledge







. This was how I stabilized







The Stilt's







DDR4 timings for my setup







.


----------



## mus1mus

The more I use the CH6, the more stupid it becomes in contrast to the K7.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The more I use the CH6, the more stupid it becomes in contrast to the K7.


Why is that?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The more I use the CH6, the more stupid it becomes in contrast to the K7.


I've heard nothing but weird things (Mainly due to the outright bad memory support) about the C6H. I never got the "Hype" around the board besides the whole "lol it's made by ASUS" circlejerk.


----------



## ajlueke

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this particular forum and would just like to weigh in my particular experiences with Ryzen. Running the internal benchmark in Gears of War 4, primarily because it displays CPU Game fps and CPU Render fps regardless of an GPU bottleneck, I noticed some big gains associated with RAM settings. I went though UEFI and changed nothing but my RAM speed or CL rating, and ran the benchmark three times and took the average. There is a significant difference in how the CPU stats play out in this particular title.

Let me add, the 32GB data sets were done with UEFI version 2.4 (ASRock X370 Professional Gaming, AGESA 1.0.0.6), everything previous was done with UEFI version 1.5 (AGESA 1.0.0.3). Prior to the 1.0.0.6 AGESA, I could only reach 3200MHz with 2 DIMMs while 4 DIMMS were limited to 2667MHz. There is likely a jump between 3200MHz CL14 using 2 DIMMs and 4 DIMMs because of latency improvements introduced to the later AGESA releases.



Now changing RAM speed doesn't really affect my Firestrike scores at all. Primarily because the combined score is always GPU bound. One could argue that I haven't gained any actual fps in Gears 4 either, as I am 100% GPU bound even at the lowest RAM settings. But it is really interesting how much some titles benefit from the faster RAM and Infinity fabric speed.

Here are my RAM stats from CPUz. So far with the 1.0.0.6 AGESA, 3333 MHz at CL14 is the best I've been able to do with all four DIMMs installed. I haven't attempted to go back down to 2 DIMMs, I'm pretty happy with 4X8Gb at 3333.




With the voltage set at 1.35 for a 4 GHz overclock, the system seems 100% stable. In this image I was attempting to go lower, but that didn't pan out so well.


Here is a Timespy stability check at 1.35V 4GHz, RAM 3333MHz CL14 (4 SR DIMMs).
http://www.3dmark.com/tsst/52104

So while I do agree that overclocking the CPU gives a more universal increase in performance, RAM speed and latency can have a big impact on SOME games. Having a lot of fun messing around with this platform!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The more I use the CH6, the more stupid it becomes in contrast to the K7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but weird things (Mainly due to the outright bad memory support) about the C6H. I never got the "Hype" around the board besides the whole "lol it's made by ASUS" circlejerk.
Click to expand...

This ^ hurr.

Memory cold boot or whatever they call it. 3333, 3466, 3600 won't pass training if you tweak into it directly. You have to manually train - or boot to 3200 > reboot to apply 3466 and so on.

Performance on 1401 is also slower.

Then I have to pump in VSOC to pass training.

And ohh, boot times! Terribly slow. I miss the Gigabyte already.

I switched hoping it is somewhat better. Guess, we can't have it all.


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see.

I guess you have to wait until next BIOS release then.

I decided to wait another month or so with upgrading due to all the issues i am reading across the net...

I am waiting for an X370 Sabertooth board as these boards never disappointed me and have 5 year warranty label.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I just wnana know when I can boot with the ram at the speed it was sold as lol.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I just wnana know when I can boot with the ram at the speed it was sold as lol.


Probably 2020... Give it a few years they are moving from DDR3 to DDR4 on a brand new platform. Which is when DDR5 probably be out.

What people forget is that you are buying overclocked ram... They are only promised to work at 2133mhz which all do.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

For me C6H is stable and sound purchase.

Booting is slow only when you're changing stuff in UEFI. Other than that it's now as quick as my i5/M7R for post time. My time measurement is I press power on case, then monitor and as soon as monitor manufacturer logo done I'm pretty much at OS logon screen.

Yeah I was stuck at approx 3200MHz with early UEFI depending on CPU used. Some to me seemed to insinuate that perhaps it's my settings. But as soon as AGESA 1.0.0.6 came about with the improved CPU IMC FW same HW reaches ~3500MHz stable.

I have done days and days of uptime without a glitch. My current OC of 3.8GHz 3333MHz C14 1T tighten subtimings has just been running for ~32hrs of [email protected] on CPU/GPU without an error. Passed Y-Cruncher, IBT AVX custom 13312MB. On latest UEFI like it did on last release when OC was determined.

Yeah I've had no other mobo. The UEFI from everytime I look at members shares on Asrock/Gigabyte/MSI it has best layout and multitude of options. I have seen no offical support person of those mobo vendors on OCN either.







@elmor @[email protected] and @Praz







have supported C6H owners far better IMO than any vendor.

Yeah I may come across as fanboi but would have bought something else if thought it fit my needs.

So far for me benches are sweet and see no slowing down between UEFIs. I have no cold boot issues, I can even pull the plug from PSU and on power reapplication I get my 3.8/3333 setup.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I just wnana know when I can boot with the ram at the speed it was sold as lol.


I thought they finally fixed the rampage iv extreme xmp headaches?


----------



## LuckyImperial

@hurricane28

I've had a similar experience as Gup. Nothing but great support from Asus and my C6H.

My GSkill TridentZ 3200C14's have been running great for several months now. No issues other than occasional training issues using 1107. Plus, great sound DAC and very nice VRM's. When they get 1.0.0.6 dialed in I think I'll be even happier.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> I've had a similar experience as Gup. Nothing but great support from Asus and my C6H.
> 
> My GSkill TridentZ 3200C14's have been running great for several months now. No issues other than occasional training issues using 1107. Plus, great sound DAC and very nice VRM's. When they get 1.0.0.6 dialed in I think I'll be even happier.


My 3200 tridentz do run on 3200 strap but I'd say 1/5 of the boots will go back to 2133 lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

This image has some ROMs missing from that time of C6H.



Some of the others.



Then in brick fix we have 16 releases.



I have not seen as many UEFI releases from any manufacturer. Yeah one could say they were resolve to bugs, but also one could say they have been pushing development hard.

@elmor has released apps, etc for owners. Asus ZenStates which allows PState OC better than Ryzen Master, seen several non Asus owners posting on various forum "Oh I wish xyz mobo peeps come out with ZenStates".


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajlueke*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this particular forum and would just like to weigh in my particular experiences with Ryzen. Running the internal benchmark in Gears of War 4, primarily because it displays CPU Game fps and CPU Render fps regardless of an GPU bottleneck, I noticed some big gains associated with RAM settings. I went though UEFI and changed nothing but my RAM speed or CL rating, and ran the benchmark three times and took the average. There is a significant difference in how the CPU stats play out in this particular title.
> 
> Let me add, the 32GB data sets were done with UEFI version 2.4 (ASRock X370 Professional Gaming, AGESA 1.0.0.6), everything previous was done with UEFI version 1.5 (AGESA 1.0.0.3). Prior to the 1.0.0.6 AGESA, I could only reach 3200MHz with 2 DIMMs while 4 DIMMS were limited to 2667MHz. There is likely a jump between 3200MHz CL14 using 2 DIMMs and 4 DIMMs because of latency improvements introduced to the later AGESA releases.
> 
> 
> 
> Now changing RAM speed doesn't really affect my Firestrike scores at all. Primarily because the combined score is always GPU bound. One could argue that I haven't gained any actual fps in Gears 4 either, as I am 100% GPU bound even at the lowest RAM settings. But it is really interesting how much some titles benefit from the faster RAM and Infinity fabric speed.
> 
> Here are my RAM stats from CPUz. So far with the 1.0.0.6 AGESA, 3333 MHz at CL14 is the best I've been able to do with all four DIMMs installed. I haven't attempted to go back down to 2 DIMMs, I'm pretty happy with 4X8Gb at 3333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the voltage set at 1.35 for a 4 GHz overclock, the system seems 100% stable. In this image I was attempting to go lower, but that didn't pan out so well.
> 
> 
> Here is a Timespy stability check at 1.35V 4GHz, RAM 3333MHz CL14 (4 SR DIMMs).
> http://www.3dmark.com/tsst/52104
> 
> So while I do agree that overclocking the CPU gives a more universal increase in performance, RAM speed and latency can have a big impact on SOME games. Having a lot of fun messing around with this platform!


Why is there such a large difference between 32gb and 16gb at same speed/CL?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> My 3200 tridentz do run on 3200 strap but I'd say 1/5 of the boots will go back to 2133 lol.


I can confirm that. I'd say mine is more like 1/10 but I do have that issue on 1107. Granted, I haven't tried anything to fix that. I just use DOCP standard and that's it.


----------



## gupsterg

Simplest fix is Fail_CNT from 1 to 3 should sort it.

The more difficult fix is tuning settings, for me UEFI with AGESA 1.0.0.6 been fantastic on Samsung B die RAM.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ajlueke*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this particular forum and would just like to weigh in my particular experiences with Ryzen. Running the internal benchmark in Gears of War 4, primarily because it displays CPU Game fps and CPU Render fps regardless of an GPU bottleneck, I noticed some big gains associated with RAM settings. I went though UEFI and changed nothing but my RAM speed or CL rating, and ran the benchmark three times and took the average. There is a significant difference in how the CPU stats play out in this particular title.
> 
> Let me add, the 32GB data sets were done with UEFI version 2.4 (ASRock X370 Professional Gaming, AGESA 1.0.0.6), everything previous was done with UEFI version 1.5 (AGESA 1.0.0.3). Prior to the 1.0.0.6 AGESA, I could only reach 3200MHz with 2 DIMMs while 4 DIMMS were limited to 2667MHz. There is likely a jump between 3200MHz CL14 using 2 DIMMs and 4 DIMMs because of latency improvements introduced to the later AGESA releases.
> 
> 
> 
> Now changing RAM speed doesn't really affect my Firestrike scores at all. Primarily because the combined score is always GPU bound. One could argue that I haven't gained any actual fps in Gears 4 either, as I am 100% GPU bound even at the lowest RAM settings. But it is really interesting how much some titles benefit from the faster RAM and Infinity fabric speed.
> 
> Here are my RAM stats from CPUz. So far with the 1.0.0.6 AGESA, 3333 MHz at CL14 is the best I've been able to do with all four DIMMs installed. I haven't attempted to go back down to 2 DIMMs, I'm pretty happy with 4X8Gb at 3333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the voltage set at 1.35 for a 4 GHz overclock, the system seems 100% stable. In this image I was attempting to go lower, but that didn't pan out so well.
> 
> 
> Here is a Timespy stability check at 1.35V 4GHz, RAM 3333MHz CL14 (4 SR DIMMs).
> http://www.3dmark.com/tsst/52104
> 
> So while I do agree that overclocking the CPU gives a more universal increase in performance, RAM speed and latency can have a big impact on SOME games. Having a lot of fun messing around with this platform!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there such a large difference between 32gb and 16gb at same speed/CL?
Click to expand...

Typically DR 2x16 GB or 4 x8 GB give a slight performance boost. To test run something like Geekbench and watch the memory scores


----------



## finalheaven

Yea, not sure why everyone is having so much problems with the CH6. I've been running 3200 memory since day 1 (about a week after Ryzen was released).

Now I'm on 3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T using 4 Dimms 32gb using only SOC @ 1.05v [GSAT tested and passed]. Can any other board even do that right now?


----------



## mus1mus

I hope you guys were not triggered.









I'm just saying, OC to OC, Giga is faster to pick up.

Asus has the best layout of the BIOS.
Support from their engineers is top notch.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, not sure why everyone is having so much problems with the CH6. I've been running 3200 memory since day 1 (about a week after Ryzen was released).
> 
> Now I'm on 3466:14-14-14-14-34-1T using 4 Dimms 32gb using only SOC @ 1.05v [GSAT tested and passed]. Can any other board even do that right now?


ugh. You wanna bet?









I can switch mobos right now.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ugh. You wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can switch mobos right now.


Lol. Only 1.05v SOC for 32 gb? And at similar timings? No cold boot issues and minimum of 3.8ghz for CPU? kind of temping bet.


----------



## mus1mus

I'll raise the bar for you.

VSOC less than 1.0
32GB
Post your timings
4.1GHz CPU


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll raise the bar for you.
> 
> VSOC less than 1.0
> 32GB
> Post your timings
> 4.1GHz CPU


I believe you. That is damn impressive. Gigabyte mobo?


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Like I said, same capabilities OC to OC on ambient. Just faster to dial and the board picking up.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Some element is CPU/FW IMO. And possible the combined HW just working better vs change of combo.

Mus1mus has a nice chip in his hands, see his past posts







.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Some element is CPU/FW IMO. And possible the combined HW just working better vs change of combo.
> 
> Mus1mus has a nice chip in his hands, see his past posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah that's a factor that I think will definitely have an impact on overall RAM OC and stability.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Some element is CPU/FW IMO. And possible the combined HW just working better vs change of combo.
> 
> Mus1mus has a nice chip in his hands, see his past posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a factor that I think will definitely have an impact on overall RAM OC and stability.
Click to expand...

It could also be due to lesser options on the giga - thus less post process - making things faster.


----------



## Decoman

Having seen how the Nofan's passive cpu cooler didn't work well with my 1800x during stress testing, I am eagerly awaiting the 'Streacom DB6' passive cabinet, which is rumored/said to be good for about 124W cooling or somesuch. Not yet in sale. :|

https://www.techpowerup.com/233882/streacom-db6-prototype-detailed

Edit: Oh, shucks. That case is "micro-ATX and mini-ITX motherboards" according to the article I linked.









With the newer 1401 bios (unoficcial) for the Crosshair VI Hero board, my Ryzen computer w. 1800x cpu finally boots up with 3200MHz ram, in one go.









Q: Does anyone know if I can put my 1800x cpu on any micro-ATX and mini-ITX motherboard?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Do I really have to go out of my way to stabilize 3466 just to prove the C6H circlejerk wrong? I've got 3600 somewhat stable, but I'm betting it is the IMC doing tricks on me.

Now, I have a question:
Lots of people are suggesting Liquid Metal TIM for Ryzen. Should I grab some? What are the downsides of using it? I have never used a Liquid Metal TIM before.

H110i is copper-plated. Is that bad for Liquid Metal?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Do I really have to go out of my way to stabilize 3466 just to prove the C6H circlejerk wrong? I've got 3600 somewhat stable, but I'm betting it is the IMC doing tricks on me.
> 
> Now, I have a question:
> Lots of people are suggesting Liquid Metal TIM for Ryzen. Should I grab some? What are the downsides of using it? I have never used a Liquid Metal TIM before.
> 
> H110i is copper-plated. Is that bad for Liquid Metal?


I think it's less "proving the C6H circle jerk wrong" and more "proving that this isn't as ****ty of a motherboard as people are saying".

I have no idea why you would liquid metal a soldered CPU.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Now, I have a question:
> Lots of people are suggesting Liquid Metal TIM for Ryzen. Should I grab some? What are the downsides of using it? I have never used a Liquid Metal TIM before.
> 
> H110i is copper-plated. Is that bad for Liquid Metal?


That stuff is really made for those that de-lid the CPU.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Do I really have to go out of my way to stabilize 3466 just to prove the C6H circlejerk wrong? I've got 3600 somewhat stable, but I'm betting it is the IMC doing tricks on me.


Sorry not making sense to me.

One of my R7 1700, batch: UA 1713PGT can go to any frequency upto 3466MHz without:-

i) changing CLDO_VDDP
ii) needing "training up"

Except 3200MHz as that is a memory hole for it.

Another R7 1700, batch: UA 1709PGT can go to 3200MHz without:-

i) changing CLDO_VDDP
ii) needing "training up"

Then for above 3200MHz and upto 3466MHz I need CLDO_VDDP tweak, which will mean a power up/down as for it to apply it needs to re-latch voltage change. Again no training needed.

~3500MHz is stable for stability testing, 3600MHz is post/OS and some bench testing stable and not spent too much time on it as been busy with other bits.

Even chew* has recommended to do "training up" on Ryzen for users besides C6H. So is he wrong to advise that?


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Like I said, same capabilities OC to OC on ambient. Just faster to dial and the board picking up.


me
C6H + R7 1700 for 509€ + game everspace
or R5 1600 + K7 for 427€ + 20€ steam


----------



## Secret Dragoon

? I've never needed to change CLDO_VDDP (I do not even know what CLDO_VDDP _does_) up to 3600MHz and I've never had issues running 3200MHzC14 (I've also had luck running C12) stable. I haven't needed to change ProcODT either until the most recent iteration of the BIOS (I just set it to 60 and forget it).

I have never needed to train my RAM even when I was doing 3600 BCLK OC Pre-AGESA 1006. That was a bit tricky, but still doable at 125MHz BCLK.

I think that @mus1mus can verify for when it comes to the K7 and B-die. I don't own anything other than my G.Skill kit so I can't confirm with Micron or Hynix or whatever.

I straight up don't read the C6H thread because 99% of what people like Elmor say about settings does not seem to apply to the K7, as if some things are him covering up poor design choices in the C6H (esp Cold Boot issues).

I am not saying the K7 doesn't have issues (AMI Bug, USB not always going on after a crash) but people need to be aware that it is a competitor.


----------



## Darlinangel

I'm glad this thread is more sensible in the other threads going off to Ryzen 8 core laptops... and 16 core threadripper laptops.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> ? I've never needed to change CLDO_VDDP up to 3600MHz and I've never had issues running 3200MHzC14 (I've also had luck running C12) stable. I haven't needed to change ProcODT either until the most recent iteration of the BIOS (I just set it to 60 and forget it).
> 
> I have never needed to train my RAM even when I was doing 3600 BCLK OC Pre-AGESA 1006. That was a bit tricky, but still doable at 125MHz BCLK.
> 
> I think that @mus1mus can verify for when it comes to the K7 and B-die. I don't own anything other than my G.Skill kit so I can't confirm with Micron or Hynix or whatever.


Like I said before there have been people on 3200MHz+ for a lengthy time. I have not. I have only been able to do this with AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI, ie the improved IMC FW. Therefore owners like me have seen a gain.

And the "memory hole" scenario is real. I have had 3x R7 1700 on same HW. Elmor has highlighted in his OC guide, I wonder how many CPUs he has had access to. The Stilt has a variety of boards and plenty of CPUs and he has highlighted "memory hole" exist. AMD have given access to CLDO_VDDP to resolve "memory hole" so they must have seen they needed to give users access to it.

ProODT was trained without users knowing prior to AGESA 1.0.0.4a. Again AMD have deemed it to necessary to give access to users, to help with RAM. Elmor/ [email protected] / Praz / The Stilt have all explained the value, shown test data and guidance on use. So clearly must be needed by some owners.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm not doubting that these things are real, you are taking this way out of proportion. I am saying that I personally didn't experience half of these problems and I am either very lucky, or it's board dependent (Seeing as it seems like 90% of users on here have the C6H).

We already know that some of the lower end boards have memory issues due to PCB thinkness / lack of enough copper to support such speeds.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> ? I've never needed to change CLDO_VDDP (I do not even know what CLDO_VDDP _does_) up to 3600MHz and I've never had issues running 3200MHzC14 (I've also had luck running C12) stable. I haven't needed to change ProcODT either until the most recent iteration of the BIOS (I just set it to 60 and forget it).
> 
> I have never needed to train my RAM even when I was doing 3600 BCLK OC Pre-AGESA 1006. That was a bit tricky, but still doable at 125MHz BCLK.
> 
> I think that @mus1mus can verify for when it comes to the K7 and B-die. I don't own anything other than my G.Skill kit so I can't confirm with Micron or Hynix or whatever.
> 
> I straight up don't read the C6H thread because 99% of what people like Elmor say about settings does not seem to apply to the K7, as if some things are him covering up poor design choices in the C6H (esp Cold Boot issues).
> 
> I am not saying the K7 doesn't have issues (AMI Bug, USB not always going on after a crash) but people need to be aware that it is a competitor.


I think you may be cursed with good to better imc and good ram.. It's a tough cross to bear.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I'm not doubting that these things are real, you are taking this way out of proportion. I am saying that I personally didn't experience half of these problems and I am either very lucky, or it's board dependent (Seeing as it seems like 90% of users on here have the C6H).
> 
> We already know that some of the lower end boards have memory issues due to PCB thinkness / lack of enough copper to support such speeds.


You post this:-
Quote:


> Do I really have to go out of my way to stabilize 3466 just to prove *the C6H circlejerk wrong*?


Which got me







"What!?".

I explained I can get xyz. Then you post your experience on your HW and explain you don't need xyz. So I was merely "backing up" why I need those settings.
Quote:


> I straight up don't read the C6H thread because 99% of what people like Elmor say about settings does not seem to apply to the K7, as if some things are him covering up poor design choices in the C6H (esp Cold Boot issues).


I can show you posts of Gigabyte owners changing CLDO_VDDP? mus1mus posted a setup on the K7







.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I think you may be cursed with good to better imc and good ram.. It's a tough cross to bear.


And an extremely poor overclocker, unless my issue is actually that I'm not properly dissipating enough heat =/.


----------



## savagebunny

Still sitting in the background of waiting for a good release of 1.0.0.6 from Biostar.. Man they are so slow, but what I realized, They only released 1 good copy of 1.0.0.4 while other manufactures made 2-3 different copies. Now for 1.0.0.6, I haven't been following, but I've seen beta's and Release Candidates like crazy. Biostar so far did 1 beta, and they built it with a missing menu and some Overclocks are unstable now, so seems to be Biostar is making sure this copy is solid af


----------



## mus1mus

Could it be because upcoming AGESA may be a lot better? Or they are still scratching their way around AMD's firmware?


----------



## mus1mus

Let's not trigger flame wars. btw. We've had enough of scotty.


----------



## finalheaven

I believe AGESA 1.0.0.6 is still not final/complete. Its in RC4 at the very least though. Not sure how much more improvements there will be.


----------



## mus1mus

Unlocking 3733 and up maybe? Or will that even make sense?

Then scotty might be convinced to get a b-die. And soon would be rocking a 3.8CPU with 4K RAM.


----------



## finalheaven

While I am very impressed that they were able to increase the memory/infinity fabric to this high, I have to imagine that the chip/IMC will eventually be the limiting factor. Bios and allowing us more control should have its limits.

With that said, I hope it can go as high as it can. I can't defeat cold boot with 3600 memory so I have not tested that on my 4x8gb.

Also I know hat 3600 C14 is slower, latency wise, compared to 3466 C14. Since odd numbers are weird with Ryzen not sure if I want to push to get 3600 C14 working, use 3600 C16, or stick with 3466 C14.

I wish there were more benchmarks showing differences above 3200. Most benchmarks' highest setting is 3200. Need more with 3466 and 3600.


----------



## mus1mus

I haven't tested what gups mentioned about fail_count. Did you?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Still sitting in the background of waiting for a good release of 1.0.0.6 from Biostar.. Man they are so slow, but what I realized, They only released 1 good copy of 1.0.0.4 while other manufactures made 2-3 different copies. Now for 1.0.0.6, I haven't been following, but I've seen beta's and Release Candidates like crazy. Biostar so far did 1 beta, and they built it with a missing menu and some Overclocks are unstable now, so seems to be Biostar is making sure this copy is solid af


Traditionally they don't release a lot of bios revisions. If memory serves there are several good products that have seen literally 2 from them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't tested what gups mentioned about fail_count. Did you?


sounds like something that would increase post time >.>


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> sounds like something that would increase post time >.>


Not really, at least relative to the alternative of manually tweaking RAM speeds from BIOS twice.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

Odd CL is defo weird for me. I can't set tCWL to match at as advised by experienced sharers.

I would like some option to unlink DF from MEMCLK. It would be interesting:-

a) to see if that is what is causing the issue on attaining higher RAM MHz, etc.
b) to see how benchmarks scale based just on RAM or DF, etc.

@yendor

Yes it does







, by say few seconds







.

Basically when AMD code has "F nien'd" (quote from







chew*














) instead of reverting to "stock" it will say let's have another go for the number set. This I found handy to tune CLDO_VDDP. As highlighted by LuckyImperial it saves you the hassle of say repost / re-enter UEFI / save / repost again, etc, etc.

I have found CLDO_VDDP tweak not only helped resolve "memory hole" but seems to have aided me with boots from shutdown where power is and isn't active to PSU.

IMO Ryzen is "finicky" for some on RAM vastly vs Intel, but then most compare new platform vs an established one IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

RAM is always finicky.

Doesn't matter whether Intel or AMD. Imagine an established platform still having memory dificultues.







X99 is worse than Ryzen IMO.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Not really, at least relative to the alternative of manually tweaking RAM speeds from BIOS twice.


that's the thing. if you scored in the imc lottery and don't need to tweak speeds twice it's just longer without benefit to you.. gotta have the need...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> Odd CL is defo weird for me. I can't set tCWL to match at as advised by experienced sharers.
> 
> I would like some option to unlink DF from MEMCLK. It would be interesting:-
> 
> a) to see if that is what is causing the issue on attaining higher RAM MHz, etc.
> b) to see how benchmarks scale based just on RAM or DF, etc.
> 
> @yendor
> 
> Yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , by say few seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Basically when AMD code has "F nien'd" (quote from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) instead of reverting to "stock" it will say let's have another go for the number set. This I found handy to tune CLDO_VDDP. As highlighted by LuckyImperial it saves you the hassle of say repost / re-enter UEFI / save / repost again, etc, etc.
> 
> I have found CLDO_VDDP tweak not only helped resolve "memory hole" but seems to have aided me with boots from shutdown where power is and isn't active to PSU.
> 
> IMO Ryzen is "finicky" for some on RAM vastly vs Intel, but then most compare new platform vs an established one IMO.


oh I don't knock the benefits. I know they're there and helpful. It is just harder to see the benefits when... you don't require the benefits, til you push into territory where things don't work without the previously unused features...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> RAM is always finicky.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether Intel or AMD. Imagine an established platform still having memory dificultues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X99 is worse than Ryzen IMO.


I've noticed. looking through ddr4 problems for intel platforms we're on track.. definitely no as bad as anything chipzilla has encountered. z270 still running into walls for users even here and there and that's with a lot more experience with the technology. and presumably a lot more consistant manufacturing process yielding less variance on average in IMC....


----------



## IRobot23

delete


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Could it be because upcoming AGESA may be a lot better? Or they are still scratching their way around AMD's firmware?


Maybe, but they have a 4200Mhz option for the RAM, so not sure where Biostar is going with this atm


----------



## Martin778

Guys, very quick question. 2 setups. Which one would you get?

Ryzen 1800X
X370 Prime
Corsair 3200 CL16

Or:

Ryzen 1700
X370 Taichi
G.Skill TZ 3200 CL14

Im leaning towards the 1800X one as I wouldn't have to OC.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, very quick question. 2 setups. Which one would you get?
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> X370 Prime
> Corsair 3200 CL16
> 
> Or:
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> X370 Taichi
> G.Skill TZ 3200 CL14
> 
> Im leaning towards the 1800X one as I wouldn't have to OC.


1800x better cpu at stock.. better chance to overclock high
prime is good motherboard more than capable of better power delivery to make it happier
ram? roll the dice more with this kit. good yes. just not ryzen's preferred flavor of memory chips

1700. definitely not a match at stock. oc results are going to be lottery.
taichi one of the best choices possible period for motherboards
3200 c14 gskill. preferred flavor of memory chips, not the gskill brand but the samsung bdie

sorry, not really much help. both look like decent bundles with drawbacks and advantages


----------



## Martin778

I had an epic TZ 3200C14 kit last year on my x99, ran 13-13-13-29 @ 3200 at 1.4V
Miss it so much.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> RAM is always finicky.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether Intel or AMD. Imagine an established platform still having memory dificultues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X99 is worse than Ryzen IMO.


+rep, I have 0 1st hand experience of X99







. It was only a few months ago in a thread on ROG forum, users of X99 where stating can boot times be improved. Asus team just said nope, use sleep/resume







. Many said I have Z xyz booting faster to desktop than X99, a cheaper platform







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> oh I don't knock the benefits.


Never thought you did chap







, "it's all gravy" as they say here







.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, very quick question. 2 setups. Which one would you get?
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> X370 Prime
> Corsair 3200 CL16
> 
> Or:
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> X370 Taichi
> G.Skill TZ 3200 CL14
> 
> Im leaning towards the 1800X one as I wouldn't have to OC.


You on an overclocking forum... Get the 1700 and overclock it to 3.6ghz with the stock heatsink you get with it and call it a day.







CPU overclocking on Ryzen is a hundred time easier than over ram and faster if you were to fine tune it to the nail.


----------



## Martin778

The price of both kits I mentioned is roughly the same though. 1800X dropped below E500 today.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> The price of both kits I mentioned is roughly the same though. 1800X dropped below E500 today.


But like you said you not really planning to go higher than stock on 1800x... seem like a waste of money to get extreme processor to let it run stock plus you have to spend money on heatsink. In the end if you not going to be overclocking you spending $$$ when you could get the 1700 spend an hour getting it to 1800x clock and get heatsink/fan.


----------



## Martin778

I'm not saying I would not OC, by far not!!







I just think that the 1800X doesn't have much more in it than it's stock 4.1 XFR so not a lot of tinkering left to be done.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'm not saying I would not OC, by far not!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think that the 1800X doesn't have much more in it than it's stock 4.1 XFR so not a lot of tinkering left to be done.


You can reach 4ghz within 24/7 safe voltages and if you are lucky and get a nice chip even 4.1ghz stable on all cores on the 1800x while the 1700 going to pretty much top out at 3.8ghz to 4ghz within safe ranges. So... it 200mhz-300mhz gains.

Both decent CPU though







I'm waiting on threadripper in August before i decide on my own AMD rig.


----------



## Martin778

Do you think the Taichi is worth it over the Killer-SLI or the PRIME X370? Considering I would get the 1800X.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Do you think the Taichi is worth it over the Killer-SLI or the PRIME X370? Considering I would get the 1800X.


From what I've read in thousands of pages of threads all within 1-3% performance difference since they all can get 3200mhz... I'm thinking of getting 64gb and if i decide on threadripper 128gb of ram so i'm probably looking between 2666mhz ram to 3200mhz if the IMC can even handle 64gb at 3200mhz not seen a lot that do.

Up to your own preference but I'm sure others will tell you to get something but yeah I haven't seen mass failure except for the CH6 board in the first week of release with the corrupted bios but that fixed.


----------



## Martin778

Personally I don't like ASUS and MSI boards. Always loved Biostars but they seem to be slacking on BIOS / AGESA updates.

If only something like DFI Lanparty X370 existed...I've had a JR P45 T2RS. An absolute eyegasm from OC options.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So my question is what's a valid CLDO_VDDP and what exactly does it do? If my IMC is as godly as it sounds possibly I'm getting a memory hole at 3733. 3700 is Bootable for me.

Also no matter what I do I think the IMC craps out on anything above 1.55 DRAM voltage.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So my question is what's a valid CLDO_VDDP and what exactly does it do? If my IMC is as godly as it sounds possibly I'm getting a memory hole at 3733. 3700 is Bootable for me.
> 
> Also no matter what I do I think the IMC craps out on anything above 1.55 DRAM voltage.


haha yeah it a wall on the voltage most likely but you have to wait on chew. Reading something back where it put in too much voltage and killed a ram stick trying to force the IMC.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So my question is what's a valid CLDO_VDDP and what exactly does it do? If my IMC is as godly as it sounds possibly I'm getting a memory hole at 3733. 3700 is Bootable for me.
> 
> Also no matter what I do I think the IMC craps out on anything above 1.55 DRAM voltage.


OP of my thread in signature, section RAM Info has it covered. Click on the arrows within quotes and you will go to section of thread where post was to get context/read further stuff you may or may not find handy.

Basically valid CLDO_VDDP depends on a few factors. So what may work for one may not for another. Read







The Stilt's







post in that section carefully.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Yea I saw you link it to me in the memory thread. You replied too fast =P
[
I will do some memory stressing tonight and try and get a stable 3600 with GSAT =P


----------



## gupsterg

NP







, look forward to your shares







.


----------



## gordesky1

Is there still a 20c offset with the x series? checking this for my friend that just got ryzen with a x1700.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Ran for 24 minutes before an error. I'm _close_.


----------



## Martin778

What OS and stress test is this? The windows look like Win 10 but the console screams Linux.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> What OS and stress test is this? The windows look like Win 10 but the console screams Linux.


GSAT
Windows 10 w/ Creators Update

see this thread, it has all the instructions you need:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran for 24 minutes before an error. I'm _close_.


hm, have not tested 'real' stability with 1.55+ vdimm. 'works' not the way I want. NEXT!


----------



## aceofspasms

I need some professional eyes, and brains, to check out my settings. First everything seemed ok. Tests and benchmarks were succesful. I got Cinebench scores 1782. Also games ran smoothly and without any troubles. Then I rebooted my PC and wanted to make another run with Cinebench benchmark. Right after hitting the START button I noticed that "CPU Pump" and its reading disappeared from the AIDA64 on-screen panel. My PC shut itself down in a few seconds. I let it cool down for a moment and booted to BIOS and reset everything. After that the benchmark was again succesful.

Could this be due to bad OC settings? Or was it something else I should be worried about?

Here's the OC settings I used: (4.0 Ghz CPU / 3200 Mhz RAM)

Ai OC Tuner.............................Manual
BCLK.............................................100
Custom CPU Core Ratio..........Manual
- FID...............................................160
- DID...................................................8
Core Performance Boost........Disabled
CPU LLC...................................Level 1
CPU Current Capablity................130%
VRM Spread Spectrum...........Disabled
VDDSOC LLC............................Level 1
VDDSOC Current Capability........120%
Memory Frequency......................3200
CPU CoreV...................................1.357 (1.395V CPUZ?)
VDDSOC........................................1.15
1.8V PLL V.......................................1.8
1.05V SB V.....................................1.15
DRAM V..........................................1.35
DRAM VBoot...................................1.35
ProcODT....................................60 ohm


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> I need some professional eyes, and brains, to check out my settings. First everything seemed ok. Tests and benchmarks were succesful. I got Cinebench scores 1782. Also games ran smoothly and without any troubles. Then I rebooted my PC and wanted to make another run with Cinebench benchmark. Right after hitting the START button I noticed that "CPU Pump" and its reading disappeared from the AIDA64 on-screen panel. My PC shut itself down in a few seconds. I let it cool down for a moment and booted to BIOS and reset everything. After that the benchmark was again succesful.
> 
> Could this be due to bad OC settings? Or was it something else I should be worried about?
> 
> Here's the OC settings I used: (4.0 Ghz CPU / 3200 Mhz RAM)
> 
> Ai OC Tuner.............................Manual
> BCLK.............................................100
> Custom CPU Core Ratio..........Manual
> - FID...............................................160
> - DID...................................................8
> Core Performance Boost........Disabled
> CPU LLC...................................Level 1
> CPU Current Capablity................130%
> VRM Spread Spectrum...........Disabled
> VDDSOC LLC............................Level 1
> VDDSOC Current Capability........120%
> Memory Frequency......................3200
> CPU CoreV...................................1.357 (1.395V CPUZ?)
> VDDSOC........................................1.15
> 1.8V PLL V.......................................1.8
> 1.05V SB V.....................................1.15
> DRAM V..........................................1.35
> DRAM VBoot...................................1.35
> ProcODT....................................60 ohm


crosshair? what cooler.

Have seen control software connected to pump via usb go to sleep due to power saving settings via bios or operating system. not to mention headache if power actually provided by usb dropping, same reasons.. result usually thermal shutdown.


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> crosshair? what cooler.
> 
> Have seen control software connected to pump via usb go to sleep due to power saving settings via bios or operating system. not to mention headache if power actually provided by usb dropping, same reasons.. result usually thermal shutdown.


Yes, Crosshair. Cooler is Be Quiet! Silent Loop 280. You mean AIDA64 could be the reason??

Btw can you see my rig info? If my memory serves I read something that it's for active users only so... ?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> Yes, Crosshair. Cooler is Be Quiet! Silent Loop 280. You mean AIDA64 could be the reason??
> 
> Btw can you see my rig info? If my memory serves I read something that it's for active users only so... ?


I did not see it when I viewed your previous post. it's visible there now though.

No, as far as I know aida64 has no function that would turn off fans and pump for your cooling system when it runs. If there's active control software running sure, anything that saturates the system enough can cause controlled devices to act weird. look at mouse response Be Quiet! SL 280 doesn't use a usb connection so it's not a power saving feature from related to usb. Perhaps that rather large crosshair 6 owners thread has someone with a similar problem. A quick glance at the Be Quiet! forums sadly did not reveal an obvious answer


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> I need some professional eyes, and brains, to check out my settings. First everything seemed ok. Tests and benchmarks were succesful. I got Cinebench scores 1782. Also games ran smoothly and without any troubles. Then I rebooted my PC and wanted to make another run with Cinebench benchmark. Right after hitting the START button I noticed that "CPU Pump" and its reading disappeared from the AIDA64 on-screen panel. My PC shut itself down in a few seconds. I let it cool down for a moment and booted to BIOS and reset everything. After that the benchmark was again succesful.
> 
> Could this be due to bad OC settings? Or was it something else I should be worried about?
> 
> Here's the OC settings I used: (4.0 Ghz CPU / 3200 Mhz RAM)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai OC Tuner.............................Manual
> BCLK.............................................100
> Custom CPU Core Ratio..........Manual
> - FID...............................................160
> - DID...................................................8
> Core Performance Boost........Disabled
> CPU LLC...................................Level 1
> CPU Current Capablity................130%
> VRM Spread Spectrum...........Disabled
> VDDSOC LLC............................Level 1
> VDDSOC Current Capability........120%
> Memory Frequency......................3200
> CPU CoreV...................................1.357 (1.395V CPUZ?)
> VDDSOC........................................1.15
> 1.8V PLL V.......................................1.8
> 1.05V SB V.....................................1.15
> DRAM V..........................................1.35
> DRAM VBoot...................................1.35
> ProcODT....................................60 ohm
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> Yes, Crosshair. Cooler is Be Quiet! Silent Loop 280. You mean AIDA64 could be the reason??
> 
> Btw can you see my rig info? If my memory serves I read something that it's for active users only so... ?
Click to expand...

a) What header on the C6H are you using for your AIO?
b) When you say PC shutdown did it crash or just powerdown?


----------



## Gettz8488

So i have a question i cannot find the answer too. TJ Max on 1700 is 75C they say TJ max for ryzen is 95 but that includes the +20 offset right? wouldn't the tj max then be 75 meaaning under ibt i'm 5C away from throttling?


----------



## gupsterg

95°C is throttling temp for all Ryzen, tCTL.

madweazl confirmed his R7 1700 throttles at that temp on C6H, like you have







. Sense MI Skew: [Disabled].

Timur Born has confirmed 115°C for R7 1800X, this is due to the offset AFAIK, again C6H. Sense MI Skew: [Auto].


----------



## Decoman

My computer apparently shuts down when socket temps reach around 91 deg..

Using bios 1401 w. Crossfire VI Hero board and the 1800x cpu: Edit: Sense skew on "auto".

Tctl 66.4 deg C
Tdie 46.4 deg C
CPU 46 deg C
Cpu Socket 82 deg C

Does anyone understand these temps?
I have an inferior cooling solution, but why the big difference between cpu socket and the other temps?


----------



## gupsterg

What Asus have done in UEFI 1401 doesn't apply to non X CPU from what I have experienced. So my results are the same as a previous UEFI, I have R7 1700.

I use Sense MI Skew: [Disabled], thus the Sense MI offset does not apply and I leave on [Auto]. T_Offset I also leave on [Auto].

TDie as shown in HWiNFO for X CPU separately is tCTL -20°C. It is not a real sensor. So whatever effect a UEFI/Skew value has on tCTL it will be that -20°C.

In HWiNFO, section Asus Crosshair VI Hero, CPU temperature sensor is tCTL read by Super IO chip. This has 2 modes besides what is in this post, mode 1 does what answer 2 is in Elmor's post. I use mode 2, where no skewing is done of it. You can set this using an application to change SIO configuration. Elmor's tinkering tools, link to zip is in the C6H thread plus OP of my thread in my signature.

The SIO CPU temperature reading is used for fan control. tCTL from CPU is used for throttling AFAIK.

The CPU socket sensor AFAIK has no skewing, there is a post by Elmor in the C6H thread. AFAIK not used for fan control/throttling. C6H Thread/my thread has image of thermistor in socket.

Looking at your data I reckon tCTL is wrong. Based on CPU socket sensor. Usually this is ~10-15°C lower than tCTL for me.

I know my tCTL is with ~+/-2°C of correct value as min tCTL is within that same delta of min motherboard temperature. In my thread is location of mobo temp sensor plus Elmor's post of it in C6H thread. My profile has album showing my rig setup.

Tdie is wrong to ref in your data as it has taken skewed value of tCTL and deducted 20°C.

Seems to me from your data SIO CPU temperature is wrong aswell.

IMO on X CPU knowing correct temperature is like pick a number lottery. Especially on your data from latest UEFI.

I'm glad I got a R7 1700 (at launch) from all the hair pulling posts I've read from X CPU owners on the temperature "debacle".


----------



## Decoman

Setting sense skew to "disabled" for my 1800x with the Crosshair VI Hero board (1401 bios), I get such temps at idle:

Seems to me that like most temps align more to each other with sense skew off, at least on idle: But with a +20 deg offset for Tctl.



Temps recorded with HWinfo64 version '5.52-3161' (afaik, this should be the latest non-beta version)


----------



## Scotty99

Yet another reason is 1700 is the best chip in the lineup


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Setting sense skew to "disabled" for my 1800x with the Crosshair VI Hero board (1401 bios), I get such temps at idle:
> 
> Seems to me that like most temps align more to each other with sense skew off, at least on idle: But with a +20 deg offset for Tctl.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps recorded with HWinfo64 version '5.52-3161' (afaik, this should be the latest non-beta version)


That's not latest HWiNFO, but that version IIRC is ok, but update







.

From viewing your limited data, plus looking at mobo temp, socket look right, so does tCTL. Use the SIO_mode2.exe in the tinkering tools and I think SIO CPU temperature sensor will be right, perhaps







. The change is not permanent, a reboot will reset mode unless you apply again.


----------



## Darlinangel

It not complicated... 20c offset. The motherboard companies are the one trying to code around it and software that getting confused. Don't push in high voltage to the point where it going to shutdown from thermal overload until you got cooling that can handle it.

Probably going to get fix next year if it does completely but yeah the variation and the headache AMD engineering did and the compounded mess up on MB companies to patch it.


----------



## Decoman

Ah.. I think I've learned something new today.

So, for the first time ever, I have noticed that my 1800x Ryzen computer does not shut down during stress testing with (presumably) overly high temps.
After disabling sense skew, it seems now that the cpu is throttled from 3.6 GHz, down to 3.1GHz. With a cpu socket temp apparently stable at 68 deg C (20 min with prime95). This is the very first time I've ever seen the cpu throttle itself down. It used to just crash the machine.

Btw, I am now using AMD's powerplan with 50% minimum cpu power, but I don't think it impacts anything here during stress testing.

The throttling is probably there at the time of the first screenshot here. I forgot to capture the part of the menu where it shows the cpu core speeds:


Notice how all the other temps are pretty much the same, but that the cpu socket temps rose from 61 and up to 68 deg C.


At least, with the machine stable this way, I still get to have some improvement over my 5-6 y.o. 2700k @ 4.6 GHz (four cores), with about a 30% improvement if simply summing up the GHz'es. And it is nice to know that the machine won't crash if I were to do any 3D rendering with all eight cores. My main goal was to have a silent computer.

Hmm, I should go check to see if I get to have that XFR boost when playing games.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Ah.. I think I've learned something new today.


OK







.

You can widen the sensor display by pressing < > .



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> It not complicated... 20c offset. The motherboard companies are the one trying to code around it and software that getting confused. Don't push in high voltage to the point where it going to shutdown from thermal overload until you got cooling that can handle it.
> 
> Probably going to get fix next year if it does completely but yeah the variation and the headache AMD engineering did and the compounded mess up on MB companies to patch it.


The SW is reading out what the platform tells it. Prior to AMD stating the offsets publicly even their own Ryzen Master didn't account for offset. Even the launch reviewers etc were upset when the announcement was made by AMD some weeks after launch IIRC. As it had potential for their conclusions/data to be wrong. What if the mobo makers were not also told?

Martin Malik aka Mumak was first to show the temp with offset taken into account, as tdie. Then Ryzen Master re-released with update.

Now if mobo makers change the way tCTL is, compared with past/current setup, then SW need again an update if they have been taking into account the offset.

Also mobo vendors are tied by AMD from what I'm gathering what they can do to the AMD AGESA, which is the basis for them to build the UEFI on. For example DDR subtimings have been in C6H UEFI from launch, but had no effect as AMD code would not allow altering it. Only when AMD code has allowed access, we have it.

PState OC'ing in UEFI still does not allow VID increase for just final PState, you have to use global offset. And you can't do an offset like on say my Intel board which only increase final CPU clock state. So idle voltages on Ryzen are higher when using offset mode/PState OC. Again AMD code at fault IMO.


----------



## Darlinangel

Never stated it wasn't... But it the same issue ongoing and will continue to be ongoing. The whole thing is a mess because nothing was broken. Nothing needed to be fix. AMD engineer went out of the way to fix a problem they saw in their eyes that didn't exist creating all of this. That the complication and everyone else is picking up the pieces dealing with it. Great CPU just minor temperature control issues.

Just glad majority of the people bought 1700 and don't have as much issue with the whole thing.


----------



## Scotty99

*PState OC'ing in UEFI still does not allow VID increase for just final PState, you have to use global offset. And you can't do an offset like on say my Intel board which only increase final CPU clock state. So idle voltages on Ryzen are higher when using offset mode/PState OC. Again AMD code at fault IMO.[*/quote]

Umm that must be an asus thing. My el cheapo killer AC has .972 idle voltages, 32c idle temps on stock cooler. 3.8ghz 1.328v.

Edit: Im only changing FID in P state 0 with global offset, i see no reason to mess with other P states, it behaves exactly as i want it to.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Still sitting in the background of waiting for a good release of 1.0.0.6 from Biostar.. Man they are so slow, but what I realized, They only released 1 good copy of 1.0.0.4 while other manufactures made 2-3 different copies. Now for 1.0.0.6, I haven't been following, but I've seen beta's and Release Candidates like crazy. Biostar so far did 1 beta, and they built it with a missing menu and some Overclocks are unstable now, so seems to be Biostar is making sure this copy is solid af


I tested the beta out just to get a sense of where the memory support was with 1006. The good news is that I could hit 3200 CL 14 for the first time and without too much trouble. The bad news is there were a bunch of other bugs to fix. The pstate menu was missing, although it was replaced with CPU ratio which worked just fine. There was a cold boot bug where you would get instant failures two times then you would get the normal 5 from chip. 2T could not be cold booted. It just wouldn't work and would remain 1T. The entire package was also less stable when overclocking. I ended up reverting back to 412. I'm hoping next week they get the final 1006 released. It sucks waiting, but their final release quality is really good. Hopefully they also fixed their bugged LLC from 412.


----------



## gupsterg

@Darlinangel

Yeah is a shame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> *PState OC'ing in UEFI still does not allow VID increase for just final PState, you have to use global offset. And you can't do an offset like on say my Intel board which only increase final CPU clock state. So idle voltages on Ryzen are higher when using offset mode/PState OC. Again AMD code at fault IMO.[*/quote]
> 
> Umm that must be an asus thing. My el cheapo killer AC has .972 idle voltages, 32c idle temps on stock cooler. 3.8ghz 1.328v.
> 
> Edit: Im only changing FID in P state 0 with global offset, i see no reason to mess with other P states, it behaves exactly as i want it to.


You have not understood. And you are using global voltage offset. And I am only changing PState 0 FID.

Idle at stock for 3x R7 1700 when measured using DMM is ~500mV. When using PState 0 OC idle clock also dynamically change.

For example PState 2 is idle clocks. When CPU stock I see ~1.4GHz. As I OC PState 0, idle reaches ~1.55GHz, the *ceiling* FID of PState 2.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Darlinangel
> 
> Yeah is a shame.
> You have not understood. And you are using global voltage offset. And I am only changing PState 0 FID.
> 
> Idle at stock for 3x R7 1700 when measured using DMM is ~500mV. When using PState 0 OC idle clock also dynamically change.
> 
> For example PState 2 is idle clocks. When CPU stock I see ~1.4GHz. As I OC PState 0, idle reaches ~1.55GHz, the *ceiling* FID of PState 2.


Ya, im not understanding what you are saying with ryzen and high idle voltages.

Literally all i have to do for my OC is set my offset globally on my OC tweaker page, and change P state 0 FID.

What are you doing differently than that where you are having high idle volts/temps?


----------



## Gettz8488

@gupsterg so if it's 95C tctl and not tdie it would be 75 for tdiewtemp since tctl is +20 or is tdie the correct temp for tctl?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya, im not understanding what you are saying with ryzen and high idle voltages.
> 
> Literally all i have to do for my OC is set my offset globally on my OC tweaker page, and change P state 0 FID.
> 
> What are you doing differently than that where you are having high idle volts/temps?


The key word is global, that I used and you are using.

Global means in this context that every operational state of CPU will get the set voltage offset increase.

I will outline how Ryzen work *in context of R7 1700* and perhaps it will make sense to you.

*Out of box setup (ie stock)*

Pstate 0 FID: 3000MHz VID: 1.1875V
PState 1 FID: 2700MHz VID: 1.05V
PState 2 FID: 1550MHz VID: 0.875V

Now do you see XFR/PB clocks there? *no* as SMU decides what to do. See this link.

Now will each R7 1700 use 1.1875V when at 3000MHz? *no*.

You can disable XFR on C6H by setting Core Performance Boost: [Disabled]. Then CPU will only go to PState 0 MHz ie 3000MHz. I measure using a DMM. Each CPU gets to somewhere around 1V.

*Why?*

The SMU based on LeakageID, other silicon properties, etc has determined the CPU doesn't need 1.1875V.

*So what does that tell us?*

It is a *ceiling VID* in PStates.

Again idle is not 0.875V in stock state when measured on DMM. I have seen on 3x R7 1700 using DMM, it's ~500mV.

*Next what happens when we OC PState 0?*

XFR is disabled.

SMU snap VID to ceiling VID, ie 1.1875V as we have increased FID in PState 0 above stock (ie 3025MHz+). This is why HWiNFO is showing VID as 1.1875V below.



Now to reach the 1.369V you see as maximum CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN I add a CPU core voltage offset. This offset is not VID change within PState 0, using SMU of CPU, it is a GLOBAL offset via VRM chip of mobo. So every state from idle to highest gets that voltage increase.

*Now back to the "Dynamic" overclocking of Pstate 2 (ie idle)*

1. When you are at UEFI defaults check the idle clocks of CPU in OS using HWiNFO, it should be ~1.4GHz.

2. Once you OC PState 0 *only*, check again and you will be ~1.55GHz.

Again we see that the FID (MHz) shown in PState section is *ceiling MHz*. PState 2 (ie idle) has increased to celling as we OC'd PState 0.

IMO as MHz has changed I would believe the SMU would also tweak voltage, so the ~500mV I measured increases and then it increases some more as the global offset we use to make Pstate 0 OC stable is being applied to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> @gupsterg so if it's 95C tctl and not tdie it would be 75 for tdiewtemp since tctl is +20 or is tdie the correct temp for tctl?


You have R7 1700 from what I recall?

You have set Sense MI Skew: [Disabled] from what I recall?

If answer is yes to above two questions then your CPU will only throttle at 95°C [tCTL/tDie] as shown in HWiNFO, ref the screenie above on label I mean in HWiNFO.

R7 1700 has no temperature offset







.


----------



## Scotty99

I guess my point gupsterg is why even mess with any P states outside of the first one?

My CPU indeed idles at 1.55 and its idle voltage is .972, when i put a load on my CPU all the cores go to 3.8 and my load volts to 1.328 (no change to volts in P states, just on main page).

You made a blanket statement that ryzen has high idle temps and volts when using P state overclocking, i just wanted to say i did not share this experience.

I am just curious why you are even bothering with P states beyond 0?


----------



## finalheaven

Interesting. Even Tom's Hardware admitted that memory frequency on Ryzen has a high impact on gaming.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-mesh-architecture-skylake-x-hedt,34806.html
Quote:


> We measured AMD's Infinity Fabric latency in our AMD Ryzen 5 1600X CPU Review and found that the speed of the fabric is tied to memory frequency, so faster memory data rates results in lower latency. This has a significant impact on Ryzen's gaming performance. We also measured Intel's ring bus latency with faster memory frequencies but found that it remains largely unaffected.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Interesting. Even Tom's Hardware admitted that memory frequency on Ryzen has a high impact on gaming.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-mesh-architecture-skylake-x-hedt,34806.html


Tomshardware also universally suggested intel CPU's in a "best CPU" article.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-cpus,3986.html

Suggesting an i5 over a ryzen 5 is criminal, needless to say ive stopped visiting that site.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I guess my point gupsterg is why even mess with any P states outside of the first one?
> 
> My CPU indeed idles at 1.55 and its idle voltage is .972, when i put a load on my CPU all the cores go to 3.8 and my load volts to 1.328 (no change to volts in P states, just on main page).
> 
> You made a blanket statement that ryzen has high idle temps and volts when using P state overclocking, i just wanted to say i did not share this experience.
> 
> I am just curious why you are even bothering with P states beyond 0?


Please explain where I said I changed any PState other than 0?

Please explain if I said I changed anything except FID (MHz) for Pstate 0?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Tomshardware also universally suggested intel CPU's in a "best CPU" article.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-cpus,3986.html
> 
> Suggesting an i5 over a ryzen 5 is criminal, needless to say ive stopped visiting that site.


That's my point. Tom's is known to be against AMD, but they have agreed now with all the other sources regarding memory frequency having a high impact on gaming FPS. Those who game with Ryzen should strive for as high memory speeds as possible.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 95°C is throttling temp for all Ryzen, tCTL.
> 
> madweazl confirmed his R7 1700 throttles at that temp on C6H, like you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sense MI Skew: [Disabled].
> 
> Timur Born has confirmed 115°C for R7 1800X, this is due to the offset AFAIK, again C6H. Sense MI Skew: [Auto].


Thanks for this haven't seen it earlier


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Thanks for this haven't seen it earlier


No worries







. I also added a reply in post 12681 near the end if you have not seen it







.

Don't think yourself a noob as you posted once before, there are plenty here who do not understand what is conveyed to them







, at least you do







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Please explain where I said I changed any PState other than 0?
> 
> Please explain if I said I changed anything except FID (MHz) for Pstate 0?


All i know is you claimed ryzen has high idle temps and volts when using P state overclocking, just wanted to chime in this isnt a universal experience.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> That's my point. Tom's is known to be against AMD, but they have agreed now with all the other sources regarding memory frequency having a high impact on gaming FPS. Those who game with Ryzen should strive for as high memory speeds as possible.


I can only go by the results i did with testing between 2400 and 3066.

I tested WoW (hugely CPU bound game, overwatch, swtor (also cpu bound) and fallout 4. All of these were margin of error differences, talking 1-3 fps. Benchmarks i couldnt care less about, this is not everyday real world scenarios. That said i also tested cinebench, 2400 i get ~1648, 3066 ~1662. Not world changing results, even in a irrelevant benchmark.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I can only go by the results i did with testing between 2400 and 3066.
> 
> I tested WoW (hugely CPU bound game, overwatch, swtor (also cpu bound) and fallout 4. All of these were margin of error differences, talking 1-3 fps. Benchmarks i couldnt care less about, this is not everyday real world scenarios. That said i also tested cinebench, 2400 i get ~1648, 3066 ~1662. Not world changing results, even in a irrelevant benchmark.


There are plenty of sites that tested real world scenarios that showed large improvements based on memory frequency. Not sure if you were even stable at those speeds as I know you don't really test that so your numbers may be off. Not being stable decreases performance. However, it is universally accepted and reported that high memory frequency helps FPS a lot for Ryzen.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> There are plenty of sites that tested real world scenarios that showed large improvements based on memory frequency. Not sure if you were even stable at those speeds as I know you don't really test that so your numbers may be off. Not being stable decreases performance. However, it is universally accepted and reported that high memory frequency helps FPS a lot for Ryzen.


Meh ill take personal testing over some random on the internet trying to make money/sell products any day.

Remember most of these so called gains are on systems using $500+ video cards, i have a more common midrange GPU. This is a more likely scenario of me not seeing gains than "not being stable".

Oh also, i play at 1440p.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also added a reply in post 12681 near the end if you have not seen it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Don't think yourself a noob as you posted once before, there are plenty here who do not understand what is conveyed to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , at least you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I completely missed your reply lol. i have the 1800x though but its the same tjmax for all from what you're saying with mi skew disabled my tdie reaches a max of 70c on IBT tjmax is 95 and if i use the tctl temp which is +20 it would be 115C i use tdie temp mostly though but is this correct?


----------



## chew*

My thing is you may be able to run 3466 14-14-14 in asus...but 14-14-14 = performance of 15-15-15 3466 in other boards. Once again speeds really mean nothing if performance does not add up equally.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Meh ill take personal testing over some random on the internet trying to make money/sell products any day.
> 
> Remember most of these so called gains are on systems using $500+ video cards, i have a more common midrange GPU. This is a more likely scenario of me not seeing gains than "not being stable".
> 
> Oh also, i play at 1440p.


Your testing is flawed.

Im sorry to say this but you refuse to stabilize your system properly.

Without stability...results mean nothing.


----------



## finalheaven

@chew*

Have you done testing on the higher memory frequencies to measure latencies vs. memory speed? For instance, whether Ryzen favors 3600 @ CL16 or 3466 @ CL14?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Your testing is flawed.
> 
> Im sorry to say this but you refuse to stabilize your system properly.
> 
> Without stability...results mean nothing.


lol ok buddy.

I dont have to prove anything to you fruit loops, on my system i am seeing nearly no difference between jedec spec ram and overclocked.

Remember, i am running a gtx 1060 and playing on a 1440p gsync panel. Very possible most of these gains you see are on whackos using 1080p monitors and 500 dollar graphics cards.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> All i know is you claimed ryzen has high idle temps and volts when using P state overclocking, just wanted to chime in this isnt a universal experience.


You have *failed to understand* post 12861.

*You then state I have changed more that PState 0 in* post 12862, *when I have not*. In post 12865 I have asked you to explain how you said what you did in post 12862 and *you have failed to do that*.

*Now I will ask you to explain where I have said Ryzen has high idle temps?*

The voltage at idle is indeed increased, has been explained, *you have failed to understand*.

I can ask my partner to hold a camera as I show you UEFI defaults, then measure idle voltage on DMM. Then I will do only PState 0 OC and offset voltage increase and you will see:-

a) idle MHz went from ~1.4GHz to ~1.55GHz

b) idle voltage increases on DMM.

I have clearly explained how you can do the test to see idle MHz change. If you have DMM you can measure voltage behind CPU socket.

Unfortunately it seems *I can not help you to understand*, just like many members you have discussions with. So I bid you good bye and success on your Ryzen path







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I completely missed your reply lol. i have the 1800x though but its the same tjmax for all from what you're saying with mi skew disabled my tdie reaches a max of 70c on IBT tjmax is 95 and if i use the tctl temp which is +20 it would be 115C i use tdie temp mostly though but is this correct?


Yes tCTL max is 95C for all. Just that depending on UEFI/SW the X CPU maybe shown as 115C when it isn't really at that temperature due to the offset.

View the replies to Decoman from here onwards. Use that information and you will know if you are setup AOK







.


----------



## Scotty99

@gupsterg

You didnt say this?:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PState OC'ing in UEFI still does not allow VID increase for just final PState, you have to use global offset. And you can't do an offset like on say my Intel board which only increase final CPU clock state. So idle voltages on Ryzen are higher when using offset mode/PState OC. Again AMD code at fault IMO.



Again i have no idea how you are doing your P state overclock nor do i care, i was just correcting your blanket statement that ryzen has high idle volts and temps when using offset mode/p state overclocking. This may be true for you, its not for me...


----------



## gupsterg

You need to learn to read.

Where does it say temperature?

The voltage increase is true for you. You have:-

a) nor the tools or understanding to check it from what I can tell.

b) you will not do the testing as stated even to see idle MHz at stock and then when you OC just PState 0.

I wash my hands of reading a post of yours or responding, thankfully forum has block button







. You are the first on many forums I use to gain that, so you have no 1 spot for that







.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You have *failed to understand* post 12861.
> 
> *You then state I have changed more that PState 0 in* post 12862, *when I have not*. In post 12865 I have asked you to explain how you said what you did in post 12862 and *you have failed to do that*.
> 
> *Now I will ask you to explain where I have said Ryzen has high idle temps?*
> 
> The voltage at idle is indeed increased, has been explained, *you have failed to understand*.
> 
> I can ask my partner to hold a camera as I show you UEFI defaults, then measure idle voltage on DMM. Then I will do only PState 0 OC and offset voltage increase and you will see:-
> 
> a) idle MHz went from ~1.4GHz to ~1.55GHz
> 
> b) idle voltage increases on DMM.
> 
> I have clearly explained how you can do the test to see idle MHz change. If you have DMM you can measure voltage behind CPU socket.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems *I can not help you to understand*, just like many members you have discussions with. So I bid you good bye and success on your Ryzen path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes tCTL max is 95C for all. Just that depending on UEFI/SW the X CPU maybe shown as 115C when it isn't really at that temperature due to the offset.
> 
> View the replies to Decoman from here onwards. Use that information and you will know if you are setup AOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes from what i understand for X Cpu tctl is not the actual Temp TDIE is tctl is the +20 offset so they say to go by the Tdie temp


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You need to learn to read.
> 
> Where does it say temperature?
> 
> The voltage increase is true for you. You have:-
> 
> a) nor the tools or understanding to check it from what I can tell.
> 
> b) you will not do the testing as stated even to see idle MHz at stock and then when you OC just PState 0.
> 
> I wash my hands of reading a post of yours or responding, thankfully forum has block button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You are the first on many forums I use to gain that, so you have no 1 spot for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well your post is edited and for some reason you cant view edits on this forum...

If you indeed never mentioned temps then my bad, but if you did i just want to add i use no LLC, if you are using LLC this is of course going to raise your idle volts and temps. I personally see no reason to use LLC with offset overclocking, and have not seen a good argument backing up its use in that scenario.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> lol ok buddy.
> 
> I dont have to prove anything to you fruit loops, on my system i am seeing nearly no difference between jedec spec ram and overclocked.
> 
> Remember, i am running a gtx 1060 and playing on a 1440p gsync panel. Very possible most of these gains you see are on whackos using 1080p monitors and 500 dollar graphics cards.


I am using a $500 card that a 1060 can beat...so price wise yes. Performance wise no. Its a fury x.

Listen...if you do not want to put in work to get your rig stable thats fine.

But stop spreading fud...or go create a new site called [email protected]


----------



## gupsterg

Just so other members may see what I have and have not edited.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> Have you done testing on the higher memory frequencies to measure latencies vs. memory speed? For instance, whether Ryzen favors 3600 @ CL16 or 3466 @ CL14?


Done various straps various speeds various cas latency.

Most of my data is in 32m pi...but that is one bench where speed/latency is very critical and sensitive.

In 90% of benches the variance from 14-15 cl will not be evident.

Cinebench for example...16-16-16 3600 sees little difference from 14-14-14....need like a huge jump to 12-12-12 3600 to see any noticeable gain...

For 24/7 most users should run what is simplest...if you need to really dig in your on the verge of stability...eventually something will crash....i always push to max then drop a notch for 24/7...needing like 1.45 vdimm and 1.2 soc...your asking for headaches.

Just ordered a new set of ram so my buddy can get his set back...



Using promo code....can probably get 14-14-14 3200 for price of HOF now...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am using a $500 card that a 1060 can beat...so price wise yes. Performance wise no. Its a fury x.
> 
> Listen...if you do not want to put in work to get your rig stable thats fine.
> 
> But stop spreading fud...or go create a new site called [email protected]


Obviously talking about a 1080...

People need to keep in mind a lot of these ram results that show large performance gains were on systems that make no practical sense. With a 1060 at 1440p i can tell you, ram speed is a negligible factor in gaming.


----------



## chew*

Sorry but even my 2600k benefits from ram speeds.

No one takes or will takes you seriously till you adopt proper testing methods. Your stable @ 2400....then drop to 1866 and run some compares vs 2400.

I have clearly shown stability at far higher. I see gains...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Just so other members may see what I have and have not edited.


Well then my apologies,i dont know where i got the temperature part of that.

LLC is likely to blame for your higher than normal idle voltages when using offset/p state. Like i said mine sits at .972, even with a 1.328 load voltage set via offset.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sorry but even my 2600k benefits from ram speeds.
> 
> No one takes or will takes you seriously till you adopt proper testing methods. Your stable @ 2400....then drop to 1866 and run some compares vs 2400.


I abandoned "proper" testing methods 6 years ago. Prime tested overnight with flying colors, got a bsod within 30 seconds of opening a game.

Its fine if you dont believe me idc lol, for others browsing the thread i encourage them to look at GPU used and at what resolution when researching what memory speeds can and cant do on ryzen.


----------



## chew*

Then we abondon your comments/claims.

It is that simple.

I will slam people offering misinformation..

You are happy with your findings...thats fine.

But stop preaching to the choir...your info is wrong.

Bad advice is bad advice.

I tested prime @ 4500 ram...flying colors...but i lack proof or screenshot as well. But i said it...so it must be true.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Done various straps various speeds various cas latency.
> 
> Most of my data is in 32m pi...but that is one bench where speed/latency is very critical and sensitive.
> 
> In 90% of benches the variance from 14-15 cl will not be evident.
> 
> Cinebench for example...16-16-16 3600 sees little difference from 14-14-14....need like a huge jump to 12-12-12 3600 to see any noticeable gain...
> 
> For 24/7 most users should run what is simplest...if you need to really dig in your on the verge of stability...eventually something will crash....i always push to max then drop a notch for 24/7...needing like 1.45 vdimm and 1.2 soc...your asking for headaches.


I was asking about the difference between 3466 and 3600, but with the slower 3466 running faster timings. The Stilt reported though that above 3200 memory, timings matter much more as the infinity fabric is no longer the bottleneck. So I guess it means that 3466 at 14-14-14 is better than 3600 at 16-16-16.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*
Quote:


> This post is hidden because the user is in your block list. (Click to show)


Try it you may like it.

But I must say I salute your perseverance and patience. I can't recall how many times you and others have tried to help the needy.


----------



## miklkit

Scotty99 to the world:


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Then we abondon your comments/claims.
> 
> It is that simple.
> 
> I will slam people offering misinformation..
> 
> You are happy with your findings...thats fine.
> 
> But stop preaching to the choir...your info is wrong.
> 
> Bad advice is bad advice.
> 
> I tested prime @ 4500 ram...flying colors...but i lack proof or screenshot as well. But i said it...so it must be true.


So you disagree with the notion resolution and GPU used is a factor in ram performance on ryzen?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Scotty99 to the world:


If you knew some of the things i know, you would understand the way i operate.

I know that sounds cryptic, but its just the truth lol.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I was asking about the difference between 3466 and 3600, but with the slower 3466 running faster timings. The Stilt reported though that above 3200 memory, timings matter much more as the infinity fabric is no longer the bottleneck. So I guess it means that 3466 at 14-14-14 is better than 3600 at 16-16-16.


I would have to say i agree with him on that.

32m 12-11-11 3466 beats 14-13-13 3600 rather easily. It is not by much...but still...couple that with 3466 is easier to achieve...

I am sure we can extrapolate that to 14-14-14 3466 realworld stable to beating 16-16-16 3600.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You were right. It's SS 1 GB IC so must be MFR. I always assumed Thaiphoon got it's info from the sticks not a pool to compare SN's to.
> The only way I can get them above 2933 ATM is with BCLK


I used to think he got the info from sticks too. But then I saw him asking people to post what ICs they had on their sticks on XS. That's when I learned about user info. Not sure if its always been like this or is recent (DDR4) thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Ok, so I'm a day late on this, but I've typed it already so eh:
> Silicon Lottery sell binned 1700's, can get a 4ghz tested one for ~$370 from their website
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Silicon Lottery info for 4ghz tested chips
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the ROG RealBench stress test for one hour with these settings:
> 
> 40x CPU Multiplier
> 1.424V CPU VCORE (Or less)
> LLC Level 3 (Asus Crosshair VI Hero)
> Test equipment:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Memory: 2 X 8GB 2400MHz 15-15-15-35
> Cooler: Corsair H105 AIO
> Thermal Paste: Arctic MX-4
> Ambient temperature: 22°C
> Depending upon your setup, frequencies achieved can be ±100MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fair chance if you get one of those that it will do somewhere between 3.9 and 4ghz at ~1.4v, maybe not 4ghz+ but performance should be good.












Didn't know they had 4G 1700, nice.....


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If you knew some of the things i know, you would understand the way i operate.
> 
> I know that sounds cryptic, but its just the truth lol.


Lower res is impacted by performance more than higher. Maybe you lack the proper tools/settings....vsync for example.

I have free sync and 120hz monitors..


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would have to say i agree with him on that.
> 
> 32m 12-11-11 3466 beats 14-13-13 3600 rather easily. It is not by much...but still...couple that with 3466 is easier to achieve...
> 
> I am sure we can extrapolate that to 14-14-14 3466 realworld stable to beating 16-16-16 3600.


Hmm.. thank you. If that is the case, I guess going for 3600 might not be fruitful unless I can do it with 14-14-14. I might be sticking to 3466.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Lower res is impacted by performance more than higher. Maybe you lack the proper tools/settings....vsync


Yes.....that is my point.

Who buys a gtx 1080 to play at 1080p? I mean seriously. Only people doing this are people that buy whatever their friend told them too, and ram performance isnt of any concern to them anyways.

And i have a gsync monitor, from 30-165 FPS gsync is active, any FPS rendered above 165 is taken care of by fast sync so no tearing occurs.

Im telling you on my setup ram speed is NEGLIGIBLE at best.


----------



## gupsterg

@finalheaven

I'm planning on sticking to 3333MHz C14 1T with tight timings, on 1401 like 9943. May give







The Stilt's







3200MHz tuned setup a go







.

Ahhh bliss ....
Quote:


> This post is hidden because the user is in your block list. (Click to show)










.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Hmm.. thank you. If that is the case, I guess going for 3600 might not be fruitful unless I can do it with 14-14-14. I might be sticking to 3466.


Here is the tests...seeing is believing. Keep in mind these are only 32m stable....but the trend should carry over to 24/7 realworld.

3466









3600


----------



## Scotty99

How exactly does that benchmark translate into everyday tangible performance gains?

Again guys lol, try and have perspective. I am not saying ryzen cant benefit from fast ram it clearly can in the right scenario, but how often is this something that you are going to be able to quantify and is it something you should be pursuing given the effort involved compared to cpu overclocking?


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

+rep







.

@finalheaven

In this post is calc how to see a timing is in ns for xyz MHz.

So if say at 3200MHz the timings are lower ns than 3600MHz with slight increase to stabilize we end up similar performance. Then other timings which we may not have access to may just also tip the balance in a lower MEMCLK than higher.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yes.....that is my point.
> 
> Who buys a gtx 1080 to play at 1080p? I mean seriously. Only people doing this are people that buy whatever their friend told them too, and ram performance isnt of any concern to them anyways.
> 
> And i have a gsync monitor, from 30-165 FPS gsync is active, any FPS rendered above 165 is taken care of by fast sync so no tearing occurs.
> 
> Im telling you on my setup ram speed is NEGLIGIBLE at best.


You are arguing the point that 99% of intel guys argued at ryzen launch.

So the answer is alot of guys play @ 1080p myself included.

You state you run 1440p...so if anything it matters more. Not less.

Not until you go higher does it matter less and become gpu bottlenecked. Once again however higher only impacts games. I use my pc...its not just for gaming.


----------



## Gettz8488

@gupsterg I'm really sorry about the repeated question I feel like I'm annoying asking so much. But with skew disabled on 1800X my temps on ryzen master and core temp underload are 70C these are the correct temps for my tctl correct? HWInfo has 2 temps Tdie and a separate one showing Tctl from what I've gathered That tctl temp on HWInfo is with the +20 offset and should be ignored


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yes.....that is my point.
> 
> Who buys a gtx 1080 to play at 1080p? I mean seriously. Only people doing this are people that buy whatever their friend told them too, and ram performance isnt of any concern to them anyways.
> 
> And i have a gsync monitor, from 30-165 FPS gsync is active, any FPS rendered above 165 is taken care of by fast sync so no tearing occurs.
> 
> Im telling you on my setup ram speed is NEGLIGIBLE at best.


I don't actually agree i love playing at higher frame rates i mean anything over 120fps is kind of not important to me but i can easily tell the extra smoothness on my 144hz monitor, but its a 1440P G-sync panel as well haha. I loved upgrading my panel i got my first IPS my first 144hz experience, and G-sync which i have to turn off for Bethesda games if i want a smooth experience lol All 3 major upgrades from my old TN, 60hz, 1080P panel.

Still i bought Ryzen even at stock it actually provides a great experience in games and of course everything else. Previously owned a 4.7Ghz 4790K but with only 1866mhz memory.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> @gupsterg I'm really sorry about the repeated question I feel like I'm annoying asking so much. But with skew disabled on 1800X my temps on ryzen master and core temp underload are 70C these are the correct temps for my tctl correct? HWInfo has 2 temps Tdie and a separate one showing Tctl from what I've gathered That tctl temp on HWInfo is with the +20 offset and should be ignored


Sorry I got side tracked







. Don't worry my tolerance level is high before I get upset, let's say it got some exercise and improved today







.

What UEFI are you on? if on latest ie 1401 ignore tDIE and use tCTL. This was the conclusion we came to when me and Decoman where discussing his 1800X with UEFI 1401 Sense MI Skew disabled. This is as Asus have tweaked aspect of temperature for X CPUs in latest UEFI.

If you post a HWiNFO screenshot I can check







.


----------



## chew*

32m is a sensitive benchmark and is good for measuring system performance to an extent. It benefits from cpu/memory/board/hd performance.

More importantly i also use it to determine where the gains from speed/latency taper off.

As we can see sacrificing latency for speed around 3466/3600 is the breaking point.

Couple that with the fact most cpus will not do 3600...it just makes more sense to dial in tighter with a little less memory speed.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You are arguing the point that 99% of intel guys argued at ryzen launch.
> 
> So the answer is alot of guys play @ 1080p myself included.


We are on an enthusiast forum, id sure hope to hell that most people browsing arent running a gtx 1080 at 1080p...and are running a proper monitor befitting their hardware.

When you take that assumption into account, you realize what im talking about in regards to ryzen and ram speed.


----------



## chew*

In competetive gaming...eye candy is less important.

I shut eye candy off and go ballz out fps in BF.

I am pretty sure i am not alone here









K/D ratio matters to me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> In competetive gaming...eye candy is less important.
> 
> I shut eye candy off and go ballz out fps in BF.
> 
> I am pretty sure i am not alone here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K/D ratio matters to me.


You probably don't even play games lol.

Again the confusion here is people think i said ram speed doesn't matter in regards to ryzen, never said that. I said on MY setup, i am not seeing the gains you see in a lot of the reviews who use hardware that someone bought with geek squad advice.

We arent at best buy, were on an enthusiast forum. Can we not assume people put a bit of research into their display?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Think what you want, but I have been building systems for 25 years. And you are completely wrong when you say people are crazy to be running a Nvidia 1080 on a 1080p monitor. First off I built plenty of systems with that and are now building them with 1080 tis. Now I agree that 1080 sli would be silly for 1080p, I can tell you that there are three use cases for a high end gpu at 1080p.
> 1)Competitive gamers or gamers with monitors that are over 60hz
> 2)Multi-monitor users. I use two side by side 32" 1080p monitors and can be gaming on one monitor and doing business or watching movie on the other. You can't do that with a ****ty gpu like yours.
> 3)People who like to play the latest most demanding AAA game titles with all the eye candy set to ULTRA. Even a 1080 ti will dip below 60 fps at times on these graphically demanding games, not to mention every future game will be more graphically demanding.
> So before you call people idiots for buying a 1080 or 1080ti if they can afford it, realize that they are DEFINATLY getting higher fps, better eye candy, smoother performance, higher lows, and an all around better gaming experience then your gpu. Secondly I have tested ram up to 3400mhz C14 and I do see very noticeable gains over slow ram. Your gpu and ram are bottlenecking you. You want at least 3200mhz ram to get maximum benefit of infinity fabric speed and lower latency.


Read past first line and stopped.

You are 100% certifiable running a gtx 1080 on a 1080p monitor. Competitive gamers drop details so low to reduce input lag you could get 300+ FPS at 4k in those games with a 1080.

Just, stop, please.


----------



## Scotty99

You probably bought a GPU to run 3d mark...


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*



Finally I won something on a PC vs Chew*







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yep and i watercooled it all bought full cover waterblocks adapters and all.
> 
> Really....you are getting ridiculous now.


On this forum, it honestly wouldn't surprise me if people did that..

I am not bashing on people who like to tweak their systems, its a hobby. But what i dont like is when people take benchmarks that arent relevant to daily use case scenarios and use that as proof of something. Ya obviously you are going to get gains in a program designed for that use case, what does that prove lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> You realise there is 1080p 240hz monitors right?


Sure do, and that is one of the use case scenarios i told people would benefit the intel side of things on ryzen launch. In fact that was the only one i could really come up with when having discussions about ryzen vs intel, was a competitve gamer who seeks the absolute lowest input lag as gaming is literally how they survive.


----------



## chew*

You must not know who i am or what i have done or can do or do do...

If i want to run 3d mark...this is how i run 3d mark.










Anything less cooling wise to me...is for 24/7 use.

You should just quit now...when it pertains to me...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You must not know who i am or what i have done or can do or do do...
> 
> If i want to run 3d mark...this is how i run 3d mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything less cooling wise to me...is for 24/7 use.
> 
> You should just quit now...when it pertains to me...


What exactly, can you do chew.


----------



## coreykill99

idk why you would say someone is crazy for picking up a gtx 1080 for regular 1080p gaming. I have one paired with my 1700x running a 2560 x 1080 144hz monitor. with the resolution its slightly above standard 1080 as far as demand but its close enough for comparison. and ive seen drops enough while playing games at max that im sure a lesser card would have been thrashed without mercy.
I am very sound in my decision as I only get to build a pc every 6-7 years or so. I needed a card that I could squeeze every last drop of performance from down the road. this upgrade was coming from a pair of hd 6850's in crossfire. And on top of that I have a custom loop for everything. so I dont think that its so out of the ordinary to say someone is crazy for it. and on top of it all this is a very small sample of members to draw conclusions from, not everyone who has a pc has an account here. but anyway....

the point im seeing is you saying benchmarks dont matter and I would say they most certainly do, not everything can be measured in tangibility with our systems can it? its roughly the same argument as the SSD's sata vs nvme one is extraordinarily faster than the other. 6x faster in fact but it comes down to a what .5 second difference in actual 24/7 use depending on what you are doing? and that is the point exactly. it depends on what you are doing. just because your running higher strap ram with tighter timings and not noticing a difference in daily use does not mean it isn't there. the benchmarks PROVE there is a difference whether it be better or worse or not much different. just because you dont see your frames jump the ~10% that others in their review benches are seeing doesn't mean that something isn't happening behind the scenes. maybe your build isnt optimized. maybe your drivers are old. or maybe they are new and something has changed. maybe theres a background process eating up cpu. maybe your bios has changed an option somewhere. there's an almost insurmountable amount of things that could be hiding the performance your trying to optimize for. but to say that there's no performance to be had with higher tighter ram when its been proved time and time again is just silly.

ok book over. just my 2 cents


----------



## Scotty99

For the vast majority of the games on the market, you can maintain above 60 FPS on a 100 dollar gtx 1050....

Ok sure ill admit defeat, if all you play is the newest AAA titles and demand to play on max uber ultra (aka intentionally unoptimized settings designed to sell hardware), then yes you need a gtx 1080 for 1080p.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I won something on a PC vs Chew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice library gups


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry I got side tracked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't worry my tolerance level is high before I get upset, let's say it got some exercise and improved today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What UEFI are you on? if on latest ie 1401 ignore tDIE and use tCTL. This was the conclusion we came to when me and Decoman where discussing his 1800X with UEFI 1401 Sense MI Skew disabled. This is as Asus have tweaked aspect of temperature for X CPUs in latest UEFI.
> 
> If you post a HWiNFO screenshot I can check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not at my pc at the moment at work. My tdie temps usually idle at 32-40 my tctl usually +20 so 52-60? I find that hard to believe with my cooling I am unsure ATM though. This is with skew disabled if I enable it my tctl idles at 32-40. Under load with skew disabled it's 70C tdie max and for tctl 90C, with skew enables its 50C tdie and 70C tctl


----------



## Johan45

@chew* Is that a CHIV X I see under all that get up? Nice board


----------



## Johan45

I don't think a crowbar would work either


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guys, pls stop..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this, *You cannot reason people out of positions they didn't reason themselves into.*
> 
> MOVE ON PLS!!!


My only deal here is for people to have a bit of perspective, ryzen memory speed gains is entirely dependent on the persons individual setup.

People start doing that, i got no beef baby.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nice library gups


Cheers







.

I quite like _Dead Space_, oldie but zombie killing is fun!







.


----------



## Darlinangel

thread haven't moved this fast in a month... rt123 he went 2400mhz found out he could do 2600mhz and after the AGESA 3066mhz from what i followed... Oh corrupt OS about a week ago. Anyways back to my popcorn...


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> a) What header on the C6H are you using for your AIO?
> b) When you say PC shutdown did it crash or just powerdown?


The reason was simple. Just some rookie style messing up with things... The mobo's AIO_pump header has four spikes and the AIO pump plug has three holes. Now you can guess how it was plugged in







Now it stays at the default speed, constant 2235 rpm. Even the iddle temp is around 5 C lower.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> thread haven't moved this fast in a month... rt123 he went 2400mhz found out he could do 2600mhz and after the AGESA 3066mhz from what i followed... Oh corrupt OS about a week ago. Anyways back to my popcorn...












Now just need to know the timings he test with.


----------



## hotstocks

Scotty, you also must realize that people with say a 32" 1080p monitor can turn all settings to ULTRA and have just as good of an image as gaming at 4k since almost no games have real full 4k textures. If they did games would be 200GB downloads, it would take forever, so I don't see that happening soon. If it does I would switch to a 4k monitor, but not until games look better at 4k then they do at 1080p with ULTRA settings. 4k at medium settings isn't going to look as good.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> thread haven't moved this fast in a month... rt123 he went 2400mhz found out he could do 2600mhz and after the AGESA 3066mhz from what i followed... Oh corrupt OS about a week ago. Anyways back to my popcorn...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> The reason was simple. Just some rookie style messing up with things... The mobo's AIO_pump header has four spikes and the AIO pump plug has three holes. Now you can guess how it was plugged it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it stays at the default speed, constant 2235 rpm. Even the iddle temp is around 5 C lower.


Ahh, OK







.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> We can try maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> I'll ask you something I wanted to ask to you pages ago but the multi quote bugged out on me.
> 
> Idk if you have already answered this but, I remember you mentioning that you went from 2666(?) to 3066 with the new AGESA. What were your timings with at both those RAM freqs??


First why the sigh, is that not a reasonable request lol? (not trying to start ****)

And no i was stuck at 2400 for 3 months, 1.0.0.6 i could instantly boot right to the 3066 strap. Previously i couldnt even boot at 2666, no matter timings/volts/ohm settings etc. I was running cas 14 at 2400, 3066 xmp timings/volts.

I know for 100% the reason i got a memtest error overnight is too low of CPU volts, will post another overnite memtest when i get my cooler in.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @finalheaven
> 
> I'm planning on sticking to 3333MHz C14 1T with tight timings, on 1401 like 9943. May give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200MHz tuned setup a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ahhh bliss ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But you might be able to do 3466 C14 with 1401! Although I know the work you put into the 3333 C14 was a lot already. The itch will be back.


----------



## chew*

Scotty you asked what i can do.

So i will put it simply for you.

I can work with amd closely. I can work with vendors closely. I can give it all up due to a moral choice made mostly for the communities benefit which in fact i did. (Simply put i got caught in the middle of a vendor war i wanted no part of and was being forced to pick a side)

I can get invited to test in house in there lab to work on unreleased products and i can get invited to run live events for them.

Last but not least i can still call them to this day...and i am not talking about an operator or answering service.

I talk to someone right under hallack.

Those examples above...suggest that they value me.

I can honestly tell you that without insult just a fact
..you would not even be a thought.

You just lack the ability or the drive to reliably test before opening your mouth.

I post results before i open mine.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> First why the sigh, is that not a reasonable request lol? (not trying to start ****)
> 
> And no i was stuck at 2400 for 3 months, 1.0.0.6 i could instantly boot right to the 3066 strap. Previously i couldnt even boot at 2666, no matter timings/volts/ohm settings etc. I was running cas 14 at 2400, 3066 xmp timings/volts.
> 
> I know for 100% the reason i got a memtest error overnight is too low of CPU volts, will post another overnite memtest when i get my cooler in.


The request would be valid if what you were suggesting was an established fact. Based on what has transpired in the last few pages, I'd say it is not a fact. Still up for debate, I'd say.









Can you lower timings at 3066, my "thoery" is that you aren't seeing much gains at 3066 is because eventhough your freq went up, so did your timings and as a result, your overall latency hasn't moved much. Hence you aren't able to observe any significant performance gains as you seem to suggest.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The request would be valid if what you were suggesting was an established fact. Based on what has transpired in the last few pages, I'd say it is not a fact. Still up for debate, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you lower timings at 3066, my "thoery" is that you aren't seeing much gains at 3066 is because eventhough your freq went up, so did your timings and as a result, your overall latency hasn't moved much. Hence aren't able to observe any significant performance gains as you seem to suggest.


Well of course ill try lower timings when i get my cooler, i just dont have the cooling for it now.

The funny thing with people saying cas matters NOW, is that when this entire ryzen memory thing started EVERYONE was saying memory strap ABSOLUTELY trumps cas on this platform because of how the interconnects are done (infinity fabric). Now when it fits their argument people will use cas as an excuse, people are funny in this way...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> But you might be able to do 3466 C14 with 1401! Although I know the work you put into the 3333 C14 was a lot already. The itch will be back.


I'd say currently the system is tuned to a T







.

I can unplug power leave it and plug back in and BAMM! 3.8GHz 3333MHz C14 1T with tight subtimings is there







.

Last ~48hrs lots of [email protected], general use and zero issues on 1401.



Paused [email protected] done some reboots, etc and tested in/out of "Sleep/Resume" and sweet as candy







. As your aware settings were determined on UEFI 9943 and went through a lot of testing as well.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well of course ill try lower timings when i get my cooler, i just dont have the cooling for it now.
> 
> The funny thing with people saying cas matters NOW, is that when this entire ryzen memory thing started EVERYONE was saying memory strap ABSOLUTELY trumps cas on this platform because of how the interconnects are done (infinity fabric). Now when it fits their argument people will use cas as an excuse, people are funny in this way...


Cas isn't the only timing that matters either. Yes I remember the posts you are talking about (wasn't me). Sometimes (rarely) that is infact true. Intel has that on their Skl/Kbl platfrom currently. 3800C10-18-18 (?) is slower than 4000C12-18-18 Bizzare but true.

When are you getting your cooler. Curious to see if anything changes after that.


----------



## chew*

Same here with asrock gups @ 3466 but...dropping @ 6 hour mark so i can not say"stable" working on it but the settings are pre dialed for long term goal 3600 15-15-15..just curious what it takes. Its close.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> The reason was simple. Just some rookie style messing up with things... The mobo's AIO_pump header has four spikes and the AIO pump plug has three holes. Now you can guess how it was plugged in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it stays at the default speed, constant 2235 rpm. Even the iddle temp is around 5 C lower.


Glad to hear it's sorted. Having made just about every conceivable noob mistake at one time or another myself.... cheer up, you'll do a DIFFERENT one next time ?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cas isn't the only timing that matters either. Yes I remember the posts you are talking about (wasn't me). Sometimes (rarely) that is infact true. Intel has that on their Skl/Kbl platfrom currently. 3800C10-18-18 (?) is slower than 4000C12-18-18 Bizzare but true.
> 
> When are you getting your cooler. Curious to see if anything changes after that.


Ya of course, traditionally you could look at a table and compare cas 12 2400 and cas 15 2666 and get a general idea of how they would perform against each other. Ryzen launch almost universally people said strap mattered more, its possible cas 14 3066 will get me gains but with my setup i honestly doubt it. (i doubt ill ever get 3200 stable, bsods almost instantly)

I actually havent decided on a cooler yet, leaning towards cryorig h5 tho, probably have it in a couple weeks.


----------



## chew*

And there is your problem and the problem with your testing methods vs findings.

Bdie users can run 12-12-12 2400,2666,2933.

We just discussed performance tapers off when latency must be sacrificed for speed between 3466/3600.

We do not see this trend until this point even @ the jump from 2933 c12 to 3200 c14 due to fabric still showing gains.

Also something to note....the variance with 3466 c14 to 3600 c16 could simply be cpu bottleneck which i test @ 4.0....but since 4.0 is realistic 24/7 higher is less irrelevant for 24/7 guys.

Also...temps do not effect imc negatively...you are ill informed.

-20c does impact negatively. Ryzen imc scales hotter...gets worse colder....gets a tad better really cold


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> And there is your problem and the problem with your testing methods vs findings.
> 
> Bdie users can run 12-12-12 2400,2666,2933.
> 
> We just discussed performance tapers off when latency must be sacrificed for speed between 3466/3600.


Or the benchmarks you run on your PC dont translate to the games i play on mine?

Hello, anyone out there?


----------



## IRobot23

Its very weird that every ryzen hits around 3.8GHz-4.1GHz... Why doesnt gold sample hit 4.6GHz and worst sample (R7 1700) 3.4GHz? Is 14nm FF fault?

I saw some GF slides about server CPUs 7nm > 5GHz... vs 14nm > 3GHz


----------



## Gettz8488

Alright since gupsterg brought it to my attention I'm curious as to what others are seeing. Bios 1401 offset skew disabled what our people's true tempatures? Do we follow tdie or tctl as the true temp? Ryzen master shoes my temps as Tdie


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Its very weird that every ryzen hits around 3.8GHz-4.1GHz... Why doesnt gold sample hit 4.6GHz and worst sample (R7 1700) 3.4GHz? Is 14nm FF fault?
> 
> I saw some GF slides about server CPUs 7nm > 5GHz... vs 14nm > 3GHz


It's generally believed the 14nm. lpp process is the limiting factor. Glo-fo's claims for its new 7nm node look impressive. Huge gains on an order we haven't seen in a while


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Or the benchmarks you run on your PC dont translate to the games i play on mine?
> 
> Hello, anyone out there?


I have tried being nice...seriously tried...

Last time i will be nice.

2400 10-10-10 = 2666 11-11-11 = 2933 12-12-12.

Its a balance and you are losing something to gain something but there is a point where gains can and will outweigh losses.

Testing like that will see little if any gains until a certain point.

If you slack 12 cl to 15 between speeds....this is a no brainer for 99% of this forum...

If you can not figure this out...i feel sorry for you.

This is my last effort at being nice.

Next time i am going to call it how i see it.


----------



## jclafi

Ryzen R7 1700 memory test !






Great performance gains from DDR4 2133 to 3200 !


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Alright since gupsterg brought it to my attention I'm curious as to what others are seeing. Bios 1401 offset skew disabled what our people's true tempatures? Do we follow tdie or tctl as the true temp? Ryzen master shoes my temps as Tdie


You will get more results in C6H OC thread IMO, as some of the users don't come here regularly from what I have noted.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What settings are you folks using for 4ghz ? I tried manual VCORE @ 1.425v @ LLC3 + 1.2v SOC @ LLC3 and even during realbench 15 min stress it will crash before it finishes, specs in sig.
Using a custom loop to cool it, this cpu I have seems to be a potato.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You will get more results in C6H OC thread IMO, as some of the users don't come here regularly from what I have noted.


It's a more active thread and the C6H has dials and buttons not common to the other motherboards, even the other asus boards.


----------



## DannyDK

Anyone knows why i get low write and copy score in aida64 on the memory side? Read is where it should be though.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have tried being nice...seriously tried...
> 
> Last time i will be nice.
> 
> 2400 10-10-10 = 2666 11-11-11 = 2933 12-12-12.
> 
> Its a balance and you are losing something to gain something but there is a point where gains can and will outweigh losses.
> 
> Testing like that will see little if any gains until a certain point.
> 
> If you slack 12 cl to 15 between speeds....this is a no brainer for 99% of this forum...
> 
> If you can not figure this out...i feel sorry for you.
> 
> This is my last effort at being nice.
> 
> Next time i am going to call it how i see it.


Can confirm.

2400/12-12-12-28 gets me same or better scores as 2666/14-14-14-34 or 2933/16-16-16-38 unless its a scenario where the IF seems to be overloaded. In those IF sensitive tests MHZ is king, but to get the MHZ I have to gimp my timings pretty hard and end up losing performance in other tasks.

Honestly I would say that 2666 may likely end up being my compromise point for 24/7 clocks, especially if I can get timings a bit tighter there. Remember, this is on Hynix memory as well. The optimal points are much different for SS B-Die.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Anyone knows why i get low write and copy score in aida64 on the memory side? Read is where it should be though.


Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > Trdrd_Sc_SM set as 1


----------



## Decoman

I looked for "Trdrd_Sc_SM" in the bios under dram timings, but couldn't find it. Am I blind? (Crosshair VI Hero board, 1401 bios)


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > Trdrd_Sc_SM set as 1


Tryed it but it didnt change the write and copy speed, i realy dont know what it can be. I have set the RAM to the settings they are rated at, timings and speed + voltage, i remember back when i got it (R7 1700 and CH6) on release and back then (everything on stock) the write and read where pretty much the same and copy where slitely lower, but write is about 1/3 of the read and copy about half of read :-(


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I looked for "Trdrd_Sc_SM" in the bios under dram timings, but couldn't find it. Am I blind? (Crosshair VI Hero board, 1401 bios)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Tryed it but it didnt change the write and copy speed, i realy dont know what it can be. I have set the RAM to the settings they are rated at, timings and speed + voltage, i remember back when i got it (R7 1700 and CH6) on release and back then (everything on stock) the write and read where pretty much the same and copy where slitely lower, but write is about 1/3 of the read and copy about half of read :-(


Would you mind:-

a) post screen shot of your AIDA64 run

b) go to page "Tool" > "Asus Overclocking Profile" > "Load/Save to USB" > [CTRL+F2] will dump your UEFI settings as txt, attach to post.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Can confirm.
> 
> 2400/12-12-12-28 gets me same or better scores as 2666/14-14-14-34 or 2933/16-16-16-38 unless its a scenario where the IF seems to be overloaded. In those IF sensitive tests MHZ is king, but to get the MHZ I have to gimp my timings pretty hard and end up losing performance in other tasks.
> 
> Honestly I would say that 2666 may likely end up being my compromise point for 24/7 clocks, especially if I can get timings a bit tighter there. Remember, this is on Hynix memory as well. The optimal points are much different for SS B-Die.


Exactly.

With b die we can maintain 12-12-12 from 2400-2666-2933.

14-14-14 from 3200-3333-3466.

Naturally because of this we see gains.

We also see gains due to stability because b die can actually do this legit stable with even a 3200 c14 kit if cpu is decent and mobo is capable. The only gain i see with higher bin is latency @ lower speed requires less volts...3600 c 15 is a slightly better bin for tighter latency.

Scotty sees bsods..


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Damn another 100+ posts in the time it took me to leave work and come home.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> Would you mind:-
> 
> a) post screen shot of your AIDA64 run
> 
> b) go to page "Tool" > "Asus Overclocking Profile" > "Load/Save to USB" > [CTRL+F2] will dump your UEFI settings as txt, attach to post.




profile_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What settings are you folks using for 4ghz ? I tried manual VCORE @ 1.425v @ LLC3 + 1.2v SOC @ LLC3 and even during realbench 15 min stress it will crash before it finishes, specs in sig.
> Using a custom loop to cool it, this cpu I have seems to be a potato.


Same here. My 1800x crashes within a few minutes with OCCT at 1.425v 4Ghz. Wont even run cinebench at 4.05 1.45v but if i disable 4 cores it will run at 4.125. Looks like some of my cores are potatoes too.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> 
> 
> profile_setting.txt 19k .txt file


That's outta whack IMO







.

Tcwl_SM [Auto] is that being setup to match tCL (ie 14 in your case).
Set Power Down Enable [Auto] to [Disabled].

I was reading your past posts quickly and couldn't really make out the RAM modules, can you confirm which you have? do you know if single rank?

Also update to latest beta of AIDA64.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That's outta whack IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tcwl_SM [Auto] is that being setup to match tCL (ie 14 in your case).
> Set Power Down Enable [Auto] to [Disabled].
> 
> I was reading your past posts quickly and couldn't really make out the RAM modules, can you confirm which you have? do you know if single rank?
> 
> Also update to latest beta of AIDA64.


G. Skill RGB Hynix single rank, 3000mhz cl15


----------



## gupsterg

Do:-

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]

I was a bit lazy that I didn't change the tightest timings I can run at 3333Mhz with 1.375V DDR / 1.05V SOC, high stability tested, but this is what AIDA64 looks like with it just rolled down to 3000MHz as you had with BCLK/3066MHz divider (my CPU is 3.71GHz vs your 3.88GHz) :-



Some of the results in AIDA64 can swing, you can see which ones in my screenies, but yours were shot, down to some [Auto] setup timings IMO. Some of what AIDA64 RAM bench shows is also under scrutiny.

IMO you have 2 ways of solving this:-

i) use a lower divider and see if the [Auto] setup values improve AIDA64. Then manually set those timings and then increase divider.

ii) manually tweak other timings on current setup to improve the bench result.








The Stilt's







Ryzen Timings Checker app is linked in OP of the Ryzen thread in my signature, use that to see timings/share here so suggestions can be given.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

http://hwbot.org/submission/3578017_secretdragoon_hwbot_x265_benchmark___1080p_ryzen_7_1700_49.27_fps

Damn, it's a bit colder today (50F and rainy) and I was able to push 25Mhz more. 4.075 blows up half way through the benchmark.

Besides getting a custom loop, where do I go from here? Clearly things need to be colder to push them higher clocks. My chip might not actually be as bad as I am thinking, I just need to cool it better...


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do:-
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]


What is it worth to disable BGS? or

What is the use of deactivating BGS?


----------



## hotstocks

@chew,
Since I value your experience (unlike some of these clowns), in your opinion what do you think is causing the 3-60 seconds freezes and then recovery when under heavy stress?
We are beating our heads to try and figure out if it is the nvme drives, nvidia/amd gpu drivers, C6H, something wrong in win 10, or ddr issues. I've never really seen this much mouse stutter
with loads and then all of a sudden 3-60 seconds where the mouse, clock, everything just freezes and then restarts as normal. What do you think is going on? And we are talking about
systems built with top components, 1000W good brand psus, ect.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> @chew,
> Since I value your experience (unlike some of these clowns), in your opinion what do you think is causing the 3-60 seconds freezes and then recovery when under heavy stress?
> We are beating our heads to try and figure out if it is the nvme drives, nvidia/amd gpu drivers, C6H, something wrong in win 10, or ddr issues. I've never really seen this much mouse stutter
> with loads and then all of a sudden 3-60 seconds where the mouse, clock, everything just freezes and then restarts as normal. What do you think is going on? And we are talking about
> systems built with top components, 1000W good brand psus, ect.


If it looks like memory instability, feels like memory instability, it's obviously anything but memory instability.

Let me guess, your mouse gets sluggish, and your desktop becomes unresponsive.


----------



## hotstocks

Yes high end wired mouse gets sluggish and then total system freeze. My memory seems stable with a lot of testing, but I will try some more settings I guess. Is this a memory issue or something else?


----------



## chew*

Could be more to it and you need to break it down into categories.

What does mouse run off. I/O. Which I/O does it run off SB? External chip? Where does it pass through? SOC on chip which also is impacted by general stability and memory etc etc.

Theses are the basics of a flow chart.

Anyway pointed you in a general direction. Hope it helps.


----------



## chew*

I like the complex defy logic and flowchart problems...

Here is an example of my "there is no spoon" advanced diagnostics at work....

Tech support? Lol this was way over there head...

Hey look i knew i had a fluke...

Problem...





Fix...


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone confirm throttling tempature on ryzen 7? I know tj max is 95 curious as to where it throttles though


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can anyone confirm throttling tempature on ryzen 7? I know tj max is 95 curious as to where it throttles though


95 tctl throttle.
115 tctl shutdown...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I like the complex defy logic and flowchart problems...
> 
> Here is an example of my "there is no spoon" advanced diagnostics at work....
> 
> Tech support? Lol this was way over there head...
> 
> Hey look i knew i had a fluke...
> 
> Problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix...


Trackball makes an appearance, hiding behind monitor I see.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 95 tctl throttle.
> 115 tctl shutdown...


Is that with the offset or without?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Is that with the offset or without?


without


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> without


So even temps at 80+ are considered safe? i don't get anywhere near just curious


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> So even temps at 80+ are considered safe? i don't get anywhere near just curious


i have been benching the last few weeks or so on 1.56-1.6 vcore and hitting 90c on my loop so theres nothing to really worry about


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i have been benching the last few weeks or so on 1.56-1.6 vcore and hitting 90c on my loop so theres nothing to really worry about


Oh okay and you aren't getting throttling at 90?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Oh okay and you aren't getting throttling at 90?


throttling occurs at roughly 96c for me


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> throttling occurs at roughly 96c for me


What processor are you using? 1700 or 1800x?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> What processor are you using? 1700 or 1800x?


1700


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 1700


Cool thanks for informing me i'm running the 1800x atm and under IBT i hit 70C which is good news since i have more headroom even though ill hit the voltage wall i'm at 3.9ghz at 1.35


----------



## Gettz8488

@Spectre- also someone in CH6 forum tried convincing me throttle temp was 75 and shutdown 90


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> @Spectre- also someone in CH6 forum tried convincing me throttle temp was 75 and shutdown 90


Probably someone who's having TOO much fun trying to get fan profiles to perform . It has been a headache for some x chip owners.

tctl is not a single sensor. at best it's just the hottest one of several placed near spots amd deems critical. temps can jump oddly when cooling down as a result. clearly some are closer to the ihs than others.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Probably someone who's having TOO much fun trying to get fan profiles to perform . It has been a headache for some x chip owners.
> 
> tctl is not a single sensor. at best it's just the hottest one of several placed near spots amd deems critical. temps can jump oddly when cooling down as a result. clearly some are closer to the ihs than others.


I mean I got an X chip my tctl is usually 20C higher them my tdie but that's because of the offset. For 1700 tctl and tdie are one in the same from what I here


----------



## chew*

Guys temp problems are simple...mine says -5 bios....rm says -20....k probe says - 48 and i say to hell with this who cares.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Guys temp problems are simple...mine says -5 bios....rm says -20....k probe says - 48 and i say to hell with this who cares.


lol I feel you on ghat chew I just wanted to know where my chip was performing in terms of temps usually gaming it hovers 40-48 streaming 55ish and IBT max at 70+ Aida ryzen master and HWInfo (Tdie) all report same temp with offset skew disabled in bios


----------



## chew*

Who has b die pc3200 c14 or equivalent and taichi and wants to be a beta tester for my virgin ready for sacrifice 3400 settings?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You must not know who i am or what i have done or can do or do do...
> 
> If i want to run 3d mark...this is how i run 3d mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything less cooling wise to me...is for 24/7 use.
> 
> You should just quit now...when it pertains to me...


Omg are you THE chew bear? I had no idea! The man himself, hiding in plain-sight.

Naturally, I'm joking. Most know who you are, they just couldn't care less. Is there a particular reason why THE Chew resides himself mostly low traffic threads? It's just funny, because I don't recall a single piece of useful information coming from you since this platform launched.


----------



## chew*

Yep nothing useful. So tell me something? How many review sites on launch day showed.

1. Substantial stability testing overclocked.

2. Results with pc 3200 @ pc 3200 with acceptable timings with #1 included.

3.Used and only suggested the budget minded chip intentionally for enthusiasts.

Keep in mind *launch day*.

I am not talking about those after the fact but presented more professionally than me copy paste clowns.

Not launch day does not count


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Omg are you THE chew bear? I had no idea! The man himself, hiding in plain-sight.
> 
> Naturally, I'm joking. Most know who you are, they just couldn't care less. Is there a particular reason why THE Chew resides himself mostly low traffic threads? It's just funny, because I don't recall a single piece of useful information coming from you since this platform launched.


I know i thought the same thing i remember chew back with bulldozer i almost wondered if someone was using his username.

I thought they said you were done after bulldozer or am i thinking of someone else chew???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yep nothing useful. So tell me something? How many review sites on launch day showed.
> 
> 1. Substantial stability testing overclocked.
> 
> 2. Results with pc 3200 @ pc 3200 with acceptable timings with #1 included.
> 
> 3.Used and only suggested the budget minded chip intentionally for enthusiasts.


Depends on your definition of substantial, I suppose. We could start there, where is this substantial testing?

As for point number three, I believe it ended up dead, didn't it?


----------



## chew*

I am that chew* polkfan...not a impostor.

@ scone. Ended up dead? The cpu? No..alive and kicking...gaming 5 toasted though.

Return of the jedi review on XS...18 hours prime...had to cut it short...chip showed up 2 days before launch..had to redo all results with 1700.

Fyi...the 1700 huge sales...but also hurt AMD stock wise...investors found out...1700 ocs to highest sku easy because of unlocked multi...

I also grabbed the 32gb issue...DR 2x16g and 4x8g by the horns and worked out a solution for endusers...

We wont even talk about my vrm testing....

I have been busy...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am that chew* polkfan...not a impostor.
> 
> @ scone. Ended up dead? The cpu? No..alive and kicking...gaming 5 toasted though.
> 
> Return of the jedi review on XS...18 hours prime...had to cut it short...chip showed up 2 days before launch..had to redo all results with 1700.
> 
> Fyi...the 1700 huge sales...but also hurt AMD stock wise...investors found out...1700 ocs to highest sku easy because of unlocked multi...
> 
> I also grabbed the 32gb issue...DR 2x16g and 4x8g by the horns and worked out a solution for endusers...
> 
> We wont even talk about my vrm testing....
> 
> I have been busy...
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi


Can't really understand your post structure, sorry. Are you saying you used Prime to test memory stability or something else? A little confused as you mentioned showing 3200 speeds at launch.


----------



## chew*

Of course...if you use prime properly it works for both cpu and imc/memory.

All the PRO review sites had some. Ahem...issues getting proper performance out of ryzen partly in fact due to inability to think for themselves....hey the reviewers kit ram sux...let me try one of the 50 sets we have on hand...

And yah my post structure and writeup sux but ehh i am freelance...not a paid site so...whatever.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do:-
> 
> AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: [Disabled]
> 
> I was a bit lazy that I didn't change the tightest timings I can run at 3333Mhz with 1.375V DDR / 1.05V SOC, high stability tested, but this is what AIDA64 looks like with it just rolled down to 3000MHz as you had with BCLK/3066MHz divider (my CPU is 3.71GHz vs your 3.88GHz) :-
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the results in AIDA64 can swing, you can see which ones in my screenies, but yours were shot, down to some [Auto] setup timings IMO. Some of what AIDA64 RAM bench shows is also under scrutiny.
> 
> IMO you have 2 ways of solving this:-
> 
> i) use a lower divider and see if the [Auto] setup values improve AIDA64. Then manually set those timings and then increase divider.
> 
> ii) manually tweak other timings on current setup to improve the bench result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Timings Checker app is linked in OP of the Ryzen thread in my signature, use that to see timings/share here so suggestions can be given.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Of course...if you use prime properly it works for both cpu and imc/memory.
> 
> All the PRO review sites had some. Ahem...issues getting proper performance out of ryzen partly in fact due to inability to think for themselves....hey the reviewers kit ram sux...let me try one of the 50 sets we have on hand...


So your extensive testing is showing memory stability in Prime95?


----------



## chew*

18 hours of prime blend with 90% ram allocated is a heck of alot better than 1 hour ibt or realbench...tbh...i think they ran cinebench and called it stable...rather misleading for enthusiasts no?

My review showed stability overclocked and pc 3200 through entire review...

Sites 2933 and worse....piss poor timings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So your extensive testing is showing memory stability in Prime95?


Extensive testing for stability is not just the tools you use, its the time you sink into it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Extensive testing for stability is not just the tools you use, its the time you sink into it.


You can also sink hours into the wrong tools


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can also sink hours into the wrong tools


No tool is the wrong tool.









If something shows more errors or a lower max clock its not a bad tool, its a better one.

I would put stability testing at taking something like 48hrs using multiple tools with 12h passes for each. (prime and variations of it, linpack and variations of it, CB loops, timedemo loops for a few games) This is not the same as what anyone else uses, its not 100% perfect, and is just something I have put together over the years. It has served me well so far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No tool is the wrong tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something shows more errors or a lower max clock its not a bad tool, its a better one.


Depends what sub-system you're trying to stress. The Bear was talking about memory.


----------



## chew*

I will not argue what way is best...i will just point out many have tried my way with prime and found they had to lower there "stable overclock" to pass









16g populated? Prime blend then tick custom set 12900.

32 populated? Prime blend then tick custom set 29600.

Bsod...raise vcore. Drop a thread... IMC/memory.

As an added kicker...you can loop heaven while running prime my way...


----------



## chew*

Moving on.......who on taichi wants to give this Profile a spin? Must have Bdie.....pc 3200 c14/pc3600 c15 preferable..........

I call this one virgin mary......although.....I may have a few more tweaks up my sleeve....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> What is it worth to disable BGS? or
> 
> What is the use of deactivating BGS?


DDR4 had Banks Groups introduced in it, link. I would hazard a guess that it disables swapping between them. In this post you can see some info from The Stilt. There is a new option in the latest C6H UEFI 1401 BankGroupSwapAlt, which I would hazard a guess at is some differing "version" of swapping data between banks?

If you have 1 dimm per channel and it is single rank then disable is what was recommended on UEFI 9943/9945. The FW has changed again for the IMC in UEFI 1401 from what i gathered from yesterday's post my The Stilt, so we may find what was "optimal" on UEFI 9943/9945 may not be the case on UEFI 1401.

Have play and see how it goes for MHz attained / benches / stability







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*


Upon comparing your timings to my setup you will see 2 timings glaring at you on huge difference.

tWR: Yours = 25 Mine = 12
tWRWRSCL: Yours = 41 Mine = 2

So first I would aim to get those down. Next I would start comparing my screenshot in post 12795 with yours. Also there are tips and insights in The Stilt's past posts, link.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I will not argue what way is best...i will just point out many have tried my way with prime and found they had to lower there "stable overclock" to pass


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I will not argue what way is best...i will just point out many have tried my way with prime and found they had to lower there "stable overclock" to pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16g populated? Prime blend then tick custom set 12900.
> 
> 32 populated? Prime blend then tick custom set 29600.
> 
> Bsod...raise vcore. Drop a thread... IMC/memory.
> 
> As an added kicker...you can loop heaven while running prime my way...


Or, you could just run a test that isolates memory?


----------



## chew*

Like hci? Yah ive read the 24/7 memory stability thread. Passes hci fails elsewhere.

Memtest is just BSOD proof. Certain tests looped are more likely to show errors but not bulletproof.

IBT...well the I stands for intel...

Prime hits a nerve on AMDs imc this way.

Always has once the version is updated for the Arch.

I can drop one timing @ what i am currently running. It catches it instantly... I can drop another less significant timing...20 mins but it will drop a thread.

I work alot...and go on alot of trips so...i dial out the small issues when home....take a road trip run the big one while gone.

Was testing 3600 earlier today...thread drop to bsod memory fault...its pretty reliable.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Or, you could just run a test that isolates memory?


You can't isolate memory unless you are running low core clocks. Higher memory speeds increase vcore requirements significantly.

Hey Chew, getting ~41,000mb/s & ~86ns with 2666/12-13-13-34 on the Hynix memory. Using trial AIDA64, so I don't get the nice summary screen though.









Its a far cry from SSBD, but the numbers seem to be pretty good for what I'm working with here. Shooting for 12-12-12-30 next.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Moving on.......who on taichi wants to give this Profile a spin? Must have Bdie.....pc 3200 c14/pc3600 c15 preferable..........
> 
> I call this one virgin mary......although.....I may have a few more tweaks up my sleeve....


i would like to ... got 3600 c16 b-dies, a taichi on 2.40 and want to try


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Like hci? Yah ive read the 24/7 memory stability thread. Passes hci fails elsewhere.
> 
> Memtest is just BSOD proof. Certain tests looped are more likely to show errors but not bulletproof.
> 
> IBT...well the I stands for intel...
> 
> Prime hits a nerve on AMDs imc this way.
> 
> Always has once the version is updated for the Arch.
> 
> I can drop one timing @ what i am currently running. It catches it instantly... I can drop another less significant timing...20 mins but it will drop a thread.


Sorry, I really don't follow what point you are trying to make? What's BSOD proof? You start out by trying to make a point that you were one of the only people running 3200Mhz at launch, so this would lead one to believe we're talking about memory. Why would you run Prime for hours when there are better tools for the job.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can't isolate memory unless you are running low core clocks. Higher memory speeds increase vcore requirements significantly.
> 
> Hey Chew, getting ~41,000mb/s & ~86ns with 2666/12-13-13-34 on the Hynix memory. Using trial AIDA64, so I don't get the nice summary screen though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a far cry from SSBD, but the numbers seem to be pretty good for what I'm working with here. Shooting for 12-12-12-30 next.


You got a pm coming...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can't isolate memory unless you are running low core clocks. Higher memory speeds increase vcore requirements significantly.
> 
> Hey Chew, getting ~41,000mb/s & ~86ns with 2666/12-13-13-34 on the Hynix memory. Using trial AIDA64, so I don't get the nice summary screen though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a far cry from SSBD, but the numbers seem to be pretty good for what I'm working with here. Shooting for 12-12-12-30 next.


Google Stress App isolates the memory sub system better than any other test, Prime included. It's possible to pass this test with very marginal CPU settings - and yet it's extremely stringent on memory.

This is all obviously besides the point, as Chew* was simply trying to blow his own trumpet that he got 3200 stable before reviewers, for what ever little this is worth. 18 hours of Prime was not even remotely needed to do this.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry, I really don't follow what point you are trying to make? What's BSOD proof? You start out by trying to make a point that you were one of the only people running 3200Mhz at launch, so this would lead one to believe we're talking about memory. Why would you run Prime for hours when there are better tools for the job.


It was a combined test and your really making it more than it is...

A i ran stability tests to show what end users could expect max oc wise on ryzen.

B i ran benchmarks for review @ pc 3200 14-14-14 ( sticks rated)

C no review sites did a or b.

D you said i have done nothing useful.

The fact that you do not think my test shows mem stability is a moot point...

The ram i used has been proven time and again to run rated stable np on ryzen...so nothing was misrepresented on my end. If anything...i showed end users what worked..

The clocks i achieved are exactly what end users are hitting cpu wise. No misrepresentation there either.

Refer to a and b...and reword it to review sites were useless...some retired bum made them look like amateurs.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> i would like to ... got 3600 c16 b-dies, a taichi on 2.40 and want to try


I will make a profile tomorrow when i reboot. Its still running strong and heavens looping.

I am interested in how it performs game wise and if it can port over to another system. I played a couple dirty ddr4 tricks so...game performance is my concern.

I will verify it shotguns boots from profile after i save it then pm you tomorrow.


----------



## gupsterg

I do not disagree with anyone methods, as it maybe what works for them best.

Personally I have changed to using GSAT / HCI Memtest for memory stability testing. I can say length wise they have *not* saved me time. For example recently when using The Stilt's DDR4 timings at 3333MHz I had to tweak tRAS from 28 to 34, tRC from 54 to 60, tFAW 36 to 39, tRFC 333 to 373 for them to work within the DDR/SOC voltage limits I wanted to keep (1.375V/1.05V).

Originally I used DDR 1.365V as he did, SOC of 1.006V as that was 50mV higher than what I used for 3200MHz in the past. What I found was a 2hr GSAT run passed without error using his timings.



But HCI failed.



As I was closing down the instances, more errors appeared







.



Then I went at tweaking the profile my normal way, ie running things like IBT AVX, Y-Cruncher, etc. Yep DDR/SOC rose to 1.375V/1.05V vs 1.365V/1.006V, but still HCI Memtest failed with 1 or 2 errors in an instance







. Then I slackened the timings as above and then repeatedly testing I had no errors in HCI Memtest (~7hrs), other tests AOK as well.

So to fully know I was sorted on RAM front only a RAM stability test has sorted it for me.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I will make a profile tomorrow when i reboot. Its still running strong and heavens looping.
> 
> I am interested in how it performs game wise and if it can port over to another system. I played a couple dirty ddr4 tricks so...game performance is my concern.
> 
> I will verify it shotguns boots from profile after i save it then pm you tomorrow.


thank you!









i'm currently playing around with 3466 and 3600 but iam not sure how much vdimm i can use on b-dies. seems kinda hard to get them stable.

3200-3333 is stable, everything beyond is hard to drive rockstable for me.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3578017_secretdragoon_hwbot_x265_benchmark___1080p_ryzen_7_1700_49.27_fps
> 
> Damn, it's a bit colder today (50F and rainy) and I was able to push 25Mhz more. 4.075 blows up half way through the benchmark.
> 
> Besides getting a custom loop, where do I go from here? Clearly things need to be colder to push them higher clocks. My chip might not actually be as bad as I am thinking, I just need to cool it better...


Nice result







, your R7 1700 is no way shabby IMO. The one used in my sub I was pumping 1.55V LLC3







, higher RAM tried at a later date was making it unstable







. May have another roll of the dice again at some point.


----------



## Darlinangel

@secret dragon you could get one of those expensive Recirculating Liquid Chiller... However only goes down to 1c not sub all the way down unless you modify the controller but void warranty. Still massive price to pay for 20-25c difference... Which probably would only result in 100mhz maybe 200mhz max difference. If money is no object best solution! Oh yeah be like a bar fridge running for power daily... hahaha

Second option is stage one phase changer. Probably net you 300-400mhz but ryzen doesn't scale with cold for ram... So you could take a memory hit. But standard custom loop h2o good enough for most people and save on powerbills... More you push the more you pay $$$


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Good morning, I see we're back to trolling about memory speeds again (I got my board in April, and never had any issues getting 3200, all I had to do was set the multiplier).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , your R7 1700 is no way shabby IMO. The one used in my sub I was pumping 1.55V LLC3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , higher RAM tried at a later date was making it unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . May have another roll of the dice again at some point.


I just enjoy putting myself down - Losing is never acceptable for me (You can imagine this puts tons of stress on me =)). Also a big reason why I haven't done any OC'ing since the LGA775-era.
My board will not post at 1.6v, and my 1.55v bencharmks seem entirely reliant on ambient (Earlier this week it was 90F+).

I'm more interested in my results over here: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7 which are obviously going to get sandbagged near the end. (But I do encourage mus1mus to win, he deserves the prize money).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> @secret dragon you could get one of those expensive Recirculating Liquid Chiller... However only goes down to 1c not sub all the way down unless you modify the controller but void warranty. Still massive price to pay for 20-25c difference... Which probably would only result in 100mhz maybe 200mhz max difference. If money is no object best solution! Oh yeah be like a bar fridge running for power daily... hahaha
> 
> Second option is stage one phase changer. Probably net you 300-400mhz but ryzen doesn't scale with cold for ram... So you could take a memory hit. But standard custom loop h2o good enough for most people and save on powerbills... More you push the more you pay $$$


Oh I have looked into both of these, at that point I would have to be at the point in my life where I want to take overclocking seriously, but that would require several changes to how I manage my life.


----------



## Darlinangel

haha never been cheap overclocking especially with liquid nitrogen and liquid helium been used now days...


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Coz I am poor AF atm.









Not sandbagging here dude. We are in the same spot with Clock/Volts/Temps.

If you can buy a 1600X or any R5, you will surely have more luck there. Sad thing is, ambient class is always fishy.


----------



## rjeftw

Well it seems the flame has calmed, lol. I don't know why everyone is giving the more hardcore members **** for their stressing/tweaking... they lay the ground work for all the **** we will expect to just work later on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Well it seems the flame has calmed, lol. I don't know why everyone is giving the more hardcore members **** for their stressing/tweaking... they lay the ground work for all the **** we will expect to just work later on.


That's what certain people want you to think - the real work happens somewhere a lot further away lol.


----------



## chew*

Dudes clearly troll targeting me i am aware.

Trying to get a rise out of me will not happen.

I find it amusing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's what certain people want you to think - the real work happens somewhere a lot further away lol.


I respectfully disagree.

There are so many combinations of HW/SW/settings "out in the wild" which "company" may not have used in testing. Then when an issue is found by user and reported the "company" with good feedback may replicate and resolve.

I have noted posts from Elmor and [email protected] to that effect in the C6H thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Dudes clearly troll targeting me i am aware.
> 
> Trying to get a rise out of me will not happen.
> 
> I find it amusing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am that chew* polkfan...not a impostor.
> i


No need, this was good enough for me lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> There are so many combinations of HW/SW/settings "out in the wild" which "company" may not have used in testing. Then when an issue is found by user and reported the "company" with good feedback may replicate and resolve.
> 
> I have noted posts from Elmor and [email protected] to that effect in the C6H thread.


You mean like once bank group swap is disabled it can not be re enabled without a cmos clear.

Taichi and reported.

Honestly all the boards have issues...no vendor is immune.

Its the truth.

I bought them all test them all. Report. They fix cool they do not oh well. I am beyond caring anymore.

More rgb will solve sales issues.


----------



## gupsterg

No idea on that one chap. Yeah I bump into you online







and read alot of your posts but may have missed that. And by that do not detract value from you highlighting to vendor.

I was mearly posting my thought on how the end user does help resolve issues and can't be discounted from the equation. And yes in a way joining in support with you and others who do such feedback.


----------



## chew*

Yah that post was more directed at the vendor rep above you. Give you one clue...he is not a gigabyte rep.


----------



## gupsterg

I wasn't aware Silent Scone is. Again like yourself bump into him here and there online.

Maybe he needs to state this for clarfication? I just thought he was an avid Asus end user from his signature.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I'm not a rep no. Kind of him to say so, however


----------



## gupsterg

I just had to LOL on that.

So what's up with the "grief" towards chew*?


----------



## chew*

Avid asus or sponsored asus rather.

When you get free samples reality is not free your a cheap marketing tool/rep.

So anyway...why is asus so slow in 32m pi....gigabyte who know one cares about anymore is thrashing c6h..

Albeit vrm sink sux and i seem to be able to kill them on air...its still fast.


----------



## gupsterg

I can't say you do not do anything for Ryzen owners. On the contrary you support them, with plenty of shares of 1st hand experience.

Yeah someone may not like your methods, just like anyone else's. Does it make it an invalid contribution to the "community"? not in my book.

I know I read your thread on XS, when searching for info near launch. And I was glad to see some P95, whatever it's merit or not deemed by anyone. Even though I had seen that thread from my own search on web, I had a few PMs saying "you may wanna see this". So in my view the "community" was receptive for your share







.


----------



## chew*

Yah. From a on the fence about purchasing point of view...prime was better than nothing in my opinion albeit at the time it was not coded for ryzen properly.

Gaming 5 was a chore to work with pre launch...and unfortunately i could not delve into bclk for end users...which btw....review sites also dropped the ball on..if i had...the c6h reviewers kit...i most certainly would have.

Seriously even elmor has pointed out this stuff.

Reviewers not at 3200. Asus kit no bclk tested...this is all known facts...

We will not even delve into proper testing methods.

Only one who probably should have been paid attention to is benchzowner. Forget which site he is with.

Anyway i got simple problems nowadays...like microcenter being sold out of refurb ax1200i...damnit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Avid asus or sponsored asus rather.
> 
> When you get free samples reality is not free your a cheap marketing tool/rep.
> 
> So anyway...why is asus so slow in 32m pi....gigabyte who know one cares about anymore is thrashing c6h..
> 
> Albeit vrm sink sux and i seem to be able to kill them on air...its still fast.


Speaking of which, I'm guessing your cries for a replacement board from GB fell on deaf ears?

Best of luck to you, Chew Bear


----------



## chew*

Cries? Nah no tears...

But i did "chew*" them out until they took me seriously on inspecting my boards for failure analysis...

Took 3 videos...but when i was measuring 5v @ the 12v pci pins with psu switched on but not powered on...i got there attention..

Cetainly not the gigabyte i was used to working with but ehh.

I call it how i see it no matter who. No favorites here.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I bought them all test them all. Report.


Can I ask you why do you do that? out of curiosity.


----------



## chew*

Habit...it is what I used to do...also when you have all boards at your disposal it is far easier to determine a vendor bug vs a AMD bug.

No board excells @ all. All boards are good @ something however.

AMD community is who i do things for. The better the boards work if vendors fix reported errors and or add options the more enjoyable the experience for the community.

The gigabytes are a good example...more options to come...chipset voltage switching frequency and a few other options....it was scant on release...i asked for alot of options opened up. Honestly...they should have been there all along.

Asus had a far more polished option wise bios @ launch.


----------



## chew*

VIRGINMARY.txt 60k .txt file


/\ rename file type to .BIN

Tuned for high performance single rank 2x8gb B die.....preferably pc3200 c14 or pc 3600 c15.

shotgun boots from optimized defaults. use with 2.40 taichi bios. Use at your own risk.....it's aggressive.

Virgin mary nailed 12 hours np............I was almost positive tfaw 12 would be way to brutal........interesting.



And omg...lmao...i just gave taichi users the recipe to curb stomp asus best results @ 3600 in 32m pi...by alot...with crappier main timings...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Habit...it is what I used to do...also when you have all boards at your disposal it is far easier to determine a vendor bug vs a AMD bug.
> 
> No board excells @ all. All boards are good @ something however.
> 
> AMD community is who i do things for. The better the boards work if vendors fix reported errors and or add options the more enjoyable the experience for the community.
> 
> The gigabytes are a good example...more options to come...chipset voltage switching frequency and a few other options....it was scant on release...i asked for alot of options opened up. Honestly...they should have been there all along.
> 
> *Asus had a far more polished option wise bios @ launch*.


Of course, Asus actually KNOWS how to make an BIOS/UEFI..

I never burn my hands on an product of Gigacrap ever again.. had several of their boards and they all left a bad taste in my mouth. Went to Asus and no problems anymore.

I had 4 different 990FX Gigabyte boards and they all were very very bad at almost everything..

UD3 rev 1.0, rev 1.1

UD5 rev 1.1, rev 3.0

Last one was an 990 FX gaming which was the worst out of all of them.. The worst BIOS i ever seen and used so far. Overclocking goes out the window as the vrm's were getting very toasty even with additional airflow over them, (2x 80 mm fans) due to inferior vrm heat sinks.

Nvme wasn't working properly etc. etc. Called Gigabyte and mailed them and they send me 2 "different" BIOS which were exactly the same i discovered.

Long story short, I don't buy Gigacrap anymore due to bad BIOS/UEFI and poor build quality. Their GPU's seem to be okay but i'm also not buying that from them.


----------



## coreykill99

hey Chew* with the profile you have there I seen earlier you mentioned to use with 3200 b die. would there be any noticeable downsides against using it with dual rank sticks? just curious as my taichi went down and has been rma since the 6th. and my replacement just was delivered today, so I havent even been able to play with the new agesa yet everyone is touting ram compatibility. Last I knew dual rank sticks were still kinda taboo. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## chew*

whatever the case may be......I believe in using whats fast not what I think is fast........

feel free to compare this to the 32m low clock challenge on hwbot.......keep in mind my intention was "not benching" it was prime stable performance oriented tune......


----------



## chew*

absolutely do not use it with dual rank dimms..........I will edit post...its directly targeted @ 2x8gb max performance.

I will work something out for DR just give me some time


----------



## coreykill99

take all the time you need, thanks for getting back to me so fast. like I said tonight im gonna sit down with 2.40 and play, was just wondering with what you brought to the table if it was a good spot to start from. so excited. my EK stuff arrived the day after my board died. get to hook up my custom loop now and revel at my "hopefully" silent pc


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> take all the time you need, thanks for getting back to me so fast. like I said tonight im gonna sit down with 2.40 and play, was just wondering with what you brought to the table if it was a good spot to start from. so excited. my EK stuff arrived the day after my board died. get to hook up my custom loop now and revel at my "hopefully" silent pc


I can confirm 32gb is working again on 2.40. I just need to see how much I can optimize it for performance. also need to see if I can get it to 3400 and which is faster.

The above that I posted has more headroom as well. I have a few more tricks.


----------



## finalheaven

I've been using 32gb (4x8) B-Die on CH6. I can easily run 3466 memory at 14-14-14-34 with SOC 1.05v and DDR 1.4v. I am now tuning subtimings. If you want 32gb, 4x8 single rank may work much better than 2x16 dual rank.


----------



## chew*

I can guarantee you...you could run 3600 14-14-14 on c6h...it would still be slow.

Taichi is a DR champion...he will be fine and it works fine...cpu is the limiting factor but i countered that by using a sub par imc chip...


----------



## chew*

Plugged in pc 3200 c14...loaded virgin mary...launched prime. Ripping just fine







?

Edit...ok it was borderline just a tad to tight...adjusting a new config for slightly weaker bins.


----------



## jearly410

@chew*

I'd like to try out your ram timings. I'm running a 3866 18 kit @3466 14 right now.


----------



## chew*

If your on taichi they may work for you. Better quality set odds of success are higher.

Use the profile i made.

If not on taichi...im fairly certain they will not work...taichi can run very very tight due to being rather loosely tuned.

If anyone has problems with the above posted profile set the following.

tRRD S - 5
tFAW - 20
tWTR S - 4
tRFC - 312

or...increase vdimm....but my suggestion is to adjust the timings...

I might also note...i have profile set @ 3.8 1.3vcore....you may lose some cpu frequency as it is an extremely aggressive tune for 3400.

Will depend on your cooling solution...


----------



## LXXR

i'm wondering if a 1800x could run a higher memory speed compared to 1700 or 1700x.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> i'm wondering if a 1800x could run a higher memory speed compared to 1700 or 1700x.


nope. plenty 1800x with iffy IMC surpassed by 1700. Not what 1800x is binned for.


----------



## chew*

My 1700 imc is better...which is why for this...i am not using it. I think my 1400 is better to.

Those trying to help others but showing good results with a rather selective chip that others can not copy and duplicate...are really not helping..

Getting peoles cruddy or avg chips to do decent memory performance is far more helpful....but that is just my opinion.

I may make a new profile with some adjustments and to drop cpu speed for better compatibility. 1.3 3.8 may be a tad to much speed for some cpus to post.

My 1700x for example is a 3.8 @ 1.4v chip...


----------



## LXXR

My 1700X is pretty bad too when it comes to memory overclocking.

Tomorrow i'll try 3466 cl14 ... maybe ... not fun at the moment. Even with Agesa 1.0.0.6.


----------



## KarathKasun

Gah, 2666/12-12-12-12-28 is a no-go for the Hynix modules. 2666/12-13-13-13-30 seems to be hanging on though.

Had ~8hrs under P95 blend @ 7.5gb/8gb with no memory related issues. Black screened from a random vcore droop to under 1.3v though. Will post Prime/HCI shots a bit later when I have the time to give them ~8 hrs. For now here are the AIDA64 and RTC shots.



And yeah, R5 posts in R7 club because there does not seem to be anyone doing extensive memory tweaking in the R5 thread.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> i'm wondering if a 1800x could run a higher memory speed compared to 1700 or 1700x.


There's no evidence to support this right now. My 1700 tops out at around 3700.


----------



## LXXR

How much vDimm can i give to Samsung B-Dies?


----------



## hotstocks

Mine seems most stable and happy at 1.43v.


----------



## chew*

AMD says...1.5 to imc...

Stilt says good scaling for b die depletes after 1.45.

I will not exceed 1.4 for my profile..

Keep in mind the profile is very very aggressive with 1 goal...performance..

Higher quality bin b die may be a necessity. Clearly the 3600 c15 is better than my 3200 c14....but employing another trick now...see what happens..

Lowered one timing and decreased some voltages









If it works out the way i want it to c14 3200, flare x c14 3200 and c15 3600 will be plug and play when i am done...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> How much vDimm can i give to Samsung B-Dies?


amd recommends no more than 1.5 for daily use with any ram. I think several of us have benched with considerably more on air but noone's gotten anything rewarding out of it. oh, except for "it's not dead yet".and "does not post"


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> AMD says...1.5 to imc...
> 
> Stilt says good scaling for b die depletes after 1.45.
> 
> I will not exceed 1.4 for my profile..
> 
> Keep in mind the profile is very very aggressive with 1 goal...performance..
> 
> Higher quality bin b die may be a necessity. Clearly the 3600 c15 is better than my 3200 c14....but employing another trick now...see what happens..
> 
> Lowered one timing and decreased some voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works out the way i want it to c14 3200, flare x c14 3200 and c15 3600 will be plug and play when i am done...


hope you share later


----------



## chew*

Already posted up 1. Did you try it?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

My IMC completely ****s out at 1.6v.
I see diminishing returns at 1.45v as mentioned.

Perhaps if I had a DDR4-4000 kit I could get a stable 3733 clock. That's a huge if.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I see diminishing returns at 1.45v as mentioned.


Malitze and Timur Born posted similar share of info







.


----------



## hotstocks

I'm interested to see how chew gets 3600 C15. I can't even get 3600 C16 with my Tridentz 3600 C16 kit, lol. But I top out at 3400mhz C14 with Stilts tight timings, so I guess that is probably going to be faster than 3600 C 15 anyways. Happy for now, especially since I am doing this with 4 X 8. Now if my 1800X wasn't a dud I would be real happy, no matter what it won't do over 3950mhz stable. Well I haven't put silly volts >1.4 LLC 3 into it, I guess it would do 4ghz for daily use but would probably get too hot or crash in IBT with my Corsair H100i and Noctua Industrial fans. That last 50mhz is a *****.


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> DDR4 had Banks Groups introduced in it, link. I would hazard a guess that it disables swapping between them. In this post you can see some info from The Stilt. There is a new option in the latest C6H UEFI 1401 BankGroupSwapAlt, which I would hazard a guess at is some differing "version" of swapping data between banks?
> 
> If you have 1 dimm per channel and it is single rank then disable is what was recommended on UEFI 9943/9945. The FW has changed again for the IMC in UEFI 1401 from what i gathered from yesterday's post my The Stilt, so we may find what was "optimal" on UEFI 9943/9945 may not be the case on UEFI 1401.


Thanks for reply.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I'm interested to see how chew gets 3600 C15. I can't even get 3600 C16 with my Tridentz 3600 C16 kit, lol. But I top out at 3400mhz C14 with Stilts tight timings, so I guess that is probably going to be faster than 3600 C 15 anyways. Happy for now, especially since I am doing this with 4 X 8. Now if my 1800X wasn't a dud I would be real happy, no matter what it won't do over 3950mhz stable. Well I haven't put silly volts >1.4 LLC 3 into it, I guess it would do 4ghz for daily use but would probably get too hot or crash in IBT with my Corsair H100i and Noctua Industrial fans. That last 50mhz is a *****.


This chip probably not going to happen. If i swap it may be possible.

Stable but certainly not prime stable.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Ok, I will share my 3600 Stable timings on F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Ok, I will share my 3600 Stable timings on F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.


Have you run benchmarks with 3600 CL16 vs. 3466 CL14? Apparently 3466 CL14 is faster.


----------



## chew*

It is 12-11-11 3466 is faster than 14-13-13 3600 as well. The trend with stable 14-14-14 vs 16-16-16 should be no difference...the variation is identical.

Also 3200 strap to 3333 is faster than 3333 @ 3333 strap...bclk is still relevant...just not as much..cache scores went up when i tested that earlier today.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Have you run benchmarks with 3600 CL16 vs. 3466 CL14? Apparently 3466 CL14 is faster.


It's not optimized. I am not in the right state of mind right now to be able to go through all of the timings and give you a better result. I have pushed much faster speeds across the board with some work, but it wasn't stable.

I can only do C14 with 3600 as well.


----------



## chew*

I found this rather interesting window shopping earlier...

My hynix is worth more now then when i bought it...i hear they do great on haswell...

It is more expensive then b-die lol...


----------



## aceofspasms

Issues, issues, more issues... Here's what is happening:

- AIO pump might stop suddenly spinning. Earlier I had the pump plug improperly plugged in which is why I thought being the reason why the pump can stop spinning. Its speed also fluctuated even though it's meant to spin at the max speed all the time. It's now properly plugged in but the issue is persistent.

- Randomly the rad fans start to spin at max speed for no reason. The temps (hwinfo) seem normal. Usually after a few minutes of fast spinning the pump stops. Yesterday happened another weird thing. For no noticeable reason the CPU started to get hotter. I opened the task manager to see if there's some heavy activity. Nothing anyway. Degree by degree the temp was rising and at 65 C I rebooted the PC. No problems after the reboot, until the rad fans started to spin at max speed and then the pump stopped again. Reboot fixed it.

I have done the following procedures
- rechecked the pump/fan settings in bios
- rechecked that the cooler is properly seated (unmounted, added new thermal paste and remounted)
- checked out the wires, plugs and headers
- cleared cmos / restored the default bios settings
- updated bios (1201 -> 1404 RC4)
- used the PC with and without oc'ing

The AIO pump is connected to 'AIO_pump' header
The rad fans are connected to 'CPU_fan' header with a Y-cable
Idle temp 22 C.Stressing CPU with Cinebench R15 and CPUZ's Stress CPU give max 47 C so the cooler seems properly seating on the CPU.

So any idea/knowledge why this is happening? Something more to check out? Faulty CPU or mobo or pump?


----------



## Darlinangel

@ace you can test the pump and isolate it the pump by just letting the pump run see if it holds well and try disconnecting/reconnecting while you are just running the pump. I've never used pump connectors on MB before always preferred to be hooked up straight to the PSU... That way i know right away the pump is fked if the computer is running and the pump isn't or it the wiring which would be extremely rare. If you have the cheap power cables for the pump header to the PSU and a paper clip you can isolate out the pump been the problem.

Just saw it an AIO... Never had issue with AIO solutions since they are supposed to be plug and play. Best course of action would still isolate what the cause though if it is motherboard or not. Had a client where the inbuilt fan controller fk up the pump was going none of the fans were going in the case... Bought a huge overkill fan controller slapped that baby in and off to town she went... Just took three fan loads off the case fan controller and it worked again... Under powered cost cutting pieces of S**T even though it was a premium five hundred dollar ultra tower case...

Anyways best of luck but i don't suspect it is the pump since it should be going off and staying off... Hopefully you find a solution but IT is about eliminating and isolating what could be happening. If the pump stops you'll have build up of heat because it no longer flowing. If the fan stop same thing no airflow things start to get hot within 5-10 minutes hot enough to melt tubing. Good that you noticed though


----------



## Nighthog

I can't for the heck of me get 3333Mhz memory error free in HCI Memtest. otherwise it accepts most the same timings I can use for 3200 speeds.

Someone mentioned tFAW which I never did set/change for stability in higher speeds. I'll need to check that out.

But for now here are my 3200Mhz results for My Micron based Corsair memory.



1.152V SoC
1.470V VMEM


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> @ace you can test the pump and isolate it the pump by just letting the pump run see if it holds well and try disconnecting/reconnecting while you are just running the pump. I've never used pump connectors on MB before always preferred to be hooked up straight to the PSU... That way i know right away the pump is fked if the computer is running and the pump isn't or it the wiring which would be extremely rare. If you have the cheap power cables for the pump header to the PSU and a paper clip you can isolate out the pump been the problem.
> 
> Just saw it an AIO... Never had issue with AIO solutions since they are supposed to be plug and play. Best course of action would still isolate what the cause though if it is motherboard or not. Had a client where the inbuilt fan controller fk up the pump was going none of the fans were going in the case... Bought a huge overkill fan controller slapped that baby in and off to town she went... Just took three fan loads off the case fan controller and it worked again... Under powered cost cutting pieces of S**T even though it was a premium five hundred dollar ultra tower case...
> 
> Anyways best of luck but i don't suspect it is the pump since it should be going off and staying off... Hopefully you find a solution but IT is about eliminating and isolating what could be happening. If the pump stops you'll have build up of heat because it no longer flowing. If the fan stop same thing no airflow things start to get hot within 5-10 minutes hot enough to melt tubing. Good that you noticed though


Thanks for the reply. I think I got some new information. Atm when I type this I see the next issues

- AIDA64: CPU Pump 0 rpm + Rear fan 0 rpm (I can see the rear fan is spinning)
- HWInfo: The both AIO pump and rear fan information is missing
- The both softwares: CPU temp is stuck at 27 C (all the rest readings seem normal and measuring is active)

CPU Diode shows actively 22-24 C and the rest of the temps shows also normal readings. The pump feels also quite cold and the near surrounding of the processor is only a little warm.

This means that the AIO pump is working but the bios/system/whatever is messed up and doesn't give proper information out???


----------



## Darlinangel

@ace that good to see you got things figured out and working. Always part of the fun or headache when you building up a system yourself with new hardware. If it was easy everyone would be building their own systems and saving $$$


----------



## gupsterg

@aceofspasms

What version of HWiNFO are you using? Older versions had an issue on C6H, I passed a lot of debug files to Mumak to get support correct. There are still some AM4 not fully supported as he does not have all boards, etc. So relies on users passing info.

AIDA64 I don't use for monitoring, again I would say use latest version.


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @aceofspasms
> 
> What version of HWiNFO are you using? Older versions had an issue on C6H, I passed a lot of debug files to Mumak to get support correct. There are still some AM4 not fully supported as he does not have all boards, etc. So relies on users passing info.
> 
> AIDA64 I don't use for monitoring, again I would say use latest version.


It's v5.53-3175. The latest one.

Just for testing I set the RAM running at 3200 Mhz and added 1.35V to Dram voltage and and the same to DRAM VBoot voltage + timings 16-16-16-16-36-2T. Everything else are as they were after cmos reset. I ran Cinebench R15 which went well. Then I played a half an hour Black Ops. No problems. A few minutes after quitting the game the rad fans started to spin at max speed for no reason. All the temps are low. I'm lost...


----------



## coreykill99

ok either your cpu temp is 25C or ive been looking at the wrong cpu temp for a few weeks now.
in HWinfo64 pretty sure its Tdie that matches up with the info ryzen master is giving me as far as temps.
unless you moved the order of the readout list. could just be that.


----------



## gupsterg

@aceofspasms

Something is up with your board/firmware IMO.

Several pages back I posted a reply to Decoman explaining what I know of tCTL/tDIE/SIO CPU & Socket sensor, ref that. It also has info on motherboard temp sensor, you can see your min CPU temp from SIO is lower than that so not right.

The SIO CPU sensor is used to control fans.

Maybe you need to remove battery, leave PC powered off for a bit. Do a flashback of UEFI via USB and see what happens.


----------



## Panickypress

Hello, maybe this has been asked before but there are so many pages to look through so I thought I would just ask.
I just finished upgrading my thing and I have a question someone hopefully can answer.
I have only updated the bios, everything else is just stock. The thing is that even when idling I seem to be getting some high voltages. I managed to get a shot when it was high, though this is not the highest I have had even. Is there a reason for me to be concerned or is this normal?


MB is MSI x370 Xpower titanium if that matters


----------



## coreykill99

looks to me like XFR is kicking in to handle background processes.
could be wrong though, voltage hopping seems normal on this platform from what I have seen.
ive seen mine bounce to 1.5 stock for a second or two at a time


----------



## Panickypress

I have been watching these voltages like a hawk all day and it can sit at 1.506v for more than 30 secs at a time. I am only concerned about the impact on the longevity of the chip since I upgrade very rarily.


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress*
> 
> I have been watching these voltages like a hawk all day and it can sit at 1.506v for more than 30 secs at a time. I am only concerned about the impact on the longevity of the chip since I upgrade very rarily.


I have very similar volts with the default bios settings. I believe also it's the XFR activity, as corey said. I believe also the High Performance powerplan keeps the volts up. If my memory serves that was a little concern in one of the reviews I have read about the Ryzen processors. This is one reason I started to study OC'ing this processor. I have now max volts set to 1.35 but the system (at the moment I don't know what and why)... rises it randomly to 1.41. At least it doesn't peak up to 1.567 anymore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @aceofspasms
> 
> Something is up with your board/firmware IMO.
> 
> Several pages back I posted a reply to Decoman explaining what I know of tCTL/tDIE/SIO CPU & Socket sensor, ref that. It also has info on motherboard temp sensor, you can see your min CPU temp from SIO is lower than that so not right.
> 
> The SIO CPU sensor is used to control fans.
> 
> Maybe you need to remove battery, leave PC powered off for a bit. Do a flashback of UEFI via USB and see what happens.


Doesn't the CMOS Clear button do the same? I kept it pressed around 30 seconds. Just in case









One thing... I have now the same OC settings I have used always set in bios (3.90 Ghz/3200 Mhz) and everything seems working fine. I ran Cinebench 3 times and Memtest 5 loops and played a couple of maps Blops without any problems or errors. All the fans and the pump are spinning and readings looks fine. *The only difference is that I didnt open HWInfo at this time.* I have opened it every time "automatically". And every time I have had issues. Now I didn't. So it looks like HWInfo, or its settings, is messing up my system?

I have asked quite many times here and there to verify my settings to make sure I haven't built a time bomb but so far I haven't got it answered. So if you guys would check out the following settings I would be very happy...

- Ai OC Tuner: manual
- BCLK: 100
- CPU Core Ratio: 39
- CPU LLC: Level 1
- CPU Current Capability: 140%
- CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
- VDDSOC Power Phase Control: Optimized
- CoreV: 1.35
- SOCV: 1.10
- 1.8V PLL V: 1.8
- 1.05V SB V: 1.10
- DRAM V: 1.37 (ram spec volts + 0.2V)
- DRAM VBoot V: 1.42
- DDRVTT: 0.685
- Timings: 16-16-16-16-36-2T
- ProcODT_SM*): 60 ohm
- Super I/O Clock Skew: disabled
- Core Performance Boost: disabled
- VRM Spread Spectrum: disabled

*) there are two different commands: ProcODT_SM (under the DRAM Control) and ProcODT (under the DDR Common options). Which one I should use to set the ohm value?


----------



## gupsterg

CMOSCLR does but doesn't as well do the same as full power down and remove battery from mobo. That complete power down can sorta of "unstick" things, the exact "science" behind it is posted somewhere in the C6H thread IIRC.

ProcODT_SM in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings will override ProcODT in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Common Options, it will not mirror the change, but will be there. You do not have to set each. IMO it's better to set on Extreme Tweaker page as this will not reset on Q-Code F9 (ie memory training fail) where as AMD CBS will. So also ignore Core Performance Boost setting in AMD CBS and use on Extreme Tweaker page as you are.

As your SOC is below 1.2V you can have Super I/O Clock Skew: [Enabled], but if that is cause of instability then go for [Disabled]. Search the C6H OC thread for LPC bus and you will see a post by Elmor and myself with some info.

Your setup looks AOK in my view. CPU Current Capability above [Auto] for general OC'ing that we do is ample, again [email protected] has explained in C6H OC thread so search for his post. SB of 1.10V I also see no point, did you determine you needed it?

I do not have HWiNFO set to open at OS load. Why, is because on earlier UEFI with earlier SMU firmware if I did not wait ~90sec after OS load, HWiNFO would have stuck sensor data. A later UEFI with AGESA 1.0.04a which has a newer SMU FW, did solve this bug in a way, but some data can be stuck again for some values, but does resolve after ~90 secs. This issue can also happen in CPU-Z / AIDA64 / HWMonitor when I did some compares for Mumak, note older versions of SW at the time.

I would advise to wait ~90 sec after OS load before using any monitoring SW. I have noted even on AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4 the stuck data in HWiNFO/CPU-Z if I do not wait. This maybe just how FW has issue. If you were using say a PState OC rather than multiplier than you would see it takes ~90 sec after OS load for CPU to down clock. Even W10C task manager will show MAX clock until ~90 sec elapse then down clock.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress*
> 
> I have been watching these voltages like a hawk all day and it can sit at 1.506v for more than 30 secs at a time. I am only concerned about the impact on the longevity of the chip since I upgrade very rarily.


It's xfr behaviour. Though you see the 1.506v it is internally managed within safety parameters. Not like 1.506 set manually.


----------



## aceofspasms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CMOSCLR does but doesn't as well do the same as full power down and remove battery from mobo. That complete power down can sorta of "unstick" things, the exact "science" behind it is posted somewhere in the C6H thread IIRC.
> 
> ProcODT_SM in Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings will override ProcODT in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR Common Options, it will not mirror the change, but will be there. You do not have to set each. IMO it's better to set on Extreme Tweaker page as this will not reset on Q-Code F9 (ie memory training fail) where as AMD CBS will. So also ignore Core Performance Boost setting in AMD CBS and use on Extreme Tweaker page as you are.
> 
> As your SOC is below 1.2V you can have Super I/O Clock Skew: [Enabled], but if that is cause of instability then go for [Disabled]. Search the C6H OC thread for LPC bus and you will see a post by Elmor and myself with some info.
> 
> Your setup looks AOK in my view. CPU Current Capability above [Auto] for general OC'ing that we do is ample, again [email protected] has explained in C6H OC thread so search for his post. SB of 1.10V I also see no point, did you determine you needed it?
> 
> I do not have HWiNFO set to open at OS load. Why, is because on earlier UEFI with earlier SMU firmware if I did not wait ~90sec after OS load, HWiNFO would have stuck sensor data. A later UEFI with AGESA 1.0.04a which has a newer SMU FW, did solve this bug in a way, but some data can be stuck again for some values, but does resolve after ~90 secs. This issue can also happen in CPU-Z / AIDA64 / HWMonitor when I did some compares for Mumak, note older versions of SW at the time.
> 
> I would advise to wait ~90 sec after OS load before using any monitoring SW. I have noted even on AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4 the stuck data in HWiNFO/CPU-Z if I do not wait. This maybe just how FW has issue. If you were using say a PState OC rather than multiplier than you would see it takes ~90 sec after OS load for CPU to down clock. Even W10C task manager will show MAX clock until ~90 sec elapse then down clock.


*Thanks, this helps me a lot. I feel very relieved







*

I found that "SB 1.10V" setting from some ryzen oc discussion. I'm trusting maybe too blindly what ppl say. Also my mediocre English grammar can cause misunderstandings. Anyway I fixed those settings. So far so good. When I have got over this beginners agony I can start to get closer to 3600 Mhz with the RAM. I still have to understand that volt thing... for example I set DRAM V to 1.37 but the both HWinfo and AIDA shows 1.439V. Are they false readings or does something keeping them over the set value?

And once more the same question I think I already asked somewhere... AIDA OSD shows "CPU VDD". Is it same as VDDSOC, or SoC Voltage... christ there are so many voltages :/


----------



## hurricane28

It seems that my patience is paying off.

Prices of the RYZEN 1700 dropped by €30 over here, unfortunately RAM is exceedingly expensive though...


----------



## chew*

Swiftechs site is dumb... Was going to order a h140x and am4 brackets for less than the cost of more expensive worse performing unmoddable and unfixable aios for less than $100....no visa...paypal only... Doh!!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> Issues, issues, more issues... Here's what is happening:
> 
> - AIO pump might stop suddenly spinning. Earlier I had the pump plug improperly plugged in which is why I thought being the reason why the pump can stop spinning. Its speed also fluctuated even though it's meant to spin at the max speed all the time. It's now properly plugged in but the issue is persistent.
> 
> - Randomly the rad fans start to spin at max speed for no reason. The temps (hwinfo) seem normal. Usually after a few minutes of fast spinning the pump stops. Yesterday happened another weird thing. For no noticeable reason the CPU started to get hotter. I opened the task manager to see if there's some heavy activity. Nothing anyway. Degree by degree the temp was rising and at 65 C I rebooted the PC. No problems after the reboot, until the rad fans started to spin at max speed and then the pump stopped again. Reboot fixed it.
> 
> I have done the following procedures
> - rechecked the pump/fan settings in bios
> - rechecked that the cooler is properly seated (unmounted, added new thermal paste and remounted)
> - checked out the wires, plugs and headers
> - cleared cmos / restored the default bios settings
> - updated bios (1201 -> 1404 RC4)
> - used the PC with and without oc'ing
> 
> The AIO pump is connected to 'AIO_pump' header
> The rad fans are connected to 'CPU_fan' header with a Y-cable
> Idle temp 22 C.Stressing CPU with Cinebench R15 and CPUZ's Stress CPU give max 47 C so the cooler seems properly seating on the CPU.
> 
> So any idea/knowledge why this is happening? Something more to check out? Faulty CPU or mobo or pump?


I've been having these kind of issues on my x370 Prime since BIOS 0604. I have a H110i AIO that gets its power from the SATA connectors and only has a single wire fan speed (which in reality reports pump speed) connected to the CPU fan header.

If the computer black screens, it takes a power button reset to bring the system back up. But the reported water temp and AIO and system fans slowly increase until the system shuts down from supposedly being too hot. However, in reality the pump, pump hoses, radiator, motherboard heat sinks are cool to the touch. Since the pump gets its power directly from the power supply and the H1000i reports that all voltages are present and in specification, I know the pump is running. I can feel a slight vibration in the pump housing to confirm what I know, the pump is running fine. The pump speed is always at its normal full rpm speed since it is not controlled.

Once I restart the computer one more time, either going back into the BIOS or simply letting it boot to Windows, the temps are fine. This is a problem with the BIOS and motherboard SIO sensors. I am on BIOS 0803 now and the problem continues from BIOS 0604.

Hope that this gets worked out eventually in a non-Beta BIOS and the issue is annoying.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceofspasms*
> 
> *Thanks, this helps me a lot. I feel very relieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I found that "SB 1.10V" setting from some ryzen oc discussion. I'm trusting maybe too blindly what ppl say. Also my mediocre English grammar can cause misunderstandings. Anyway I fixed those settings. So far so good. When I have got over this beginners agony I can start to get closer to 3600 Mhz with the RAM. I still have to understand that volt thing... for example I set DRAM V to 1.37 but the both HWinfo and AIDA shows 1.439V. Are they false readings or does something keeping them over the set value?
> 
> And once more the same question I think I already asked somewhere... AIDA OSD shows "CPU VDD". Is it same as VDDSOC, or SoC Voltage... christ there are so many voltages :/


NP







.

I have full version AIDA64, but I don't use it for monitoring







. I use HWiNFO, perhaps I have used that too long and just like how it work, log stuff, edit names, display graphs, etc. So no idea on what is what in AIDA64, sorry







.

What I have noted is using LLC above [Auto] can make the other voltages read higher, this maybe down to how LLC affects the "power plane" / read back implementation on plane by SIO chip. Personally LLC [Auto] is what I would roll with, in the thread in my signature is a section check that out. Also the VBOOT of 1.42V could be sticking, VBOOT should only apply for a short while at post and then the 1.37V should be used, when you use a DMM on the ProbeIt points what do you get?

I use VBOOT/VDIMM 1.375V, see the screenie below and you see average read matches that.


----------



## chew*

After over 24 hours of extensive testing...interesting results..

3600 c15 can run tight as i want.

3200 c14 i had to swap the sticks around as quality of stick matters placemnt wise...even then...6 hors in it was dropping a thread

3200 c14 flare x...= bsod..need to look into this more as i was having issues dropping threads @ stock with them in the past and blaming board/bios...could be a faulty stick..or maybe reviwers who used c6h ran them loose..on an already loosely tuned board.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> After over 24 hours of extensive testing...interesting results..
> 
> 3600 c15 can run tight as i want.
> 
> 3200 c14 i had to swap the sticks around as quality of stick matters placemnt wise...even then...6 hors in it was dropping a thread
> 
> 3200 c14 flare x...= bsod..need to look into this more as i was having issues dropping threads @ stock with them in the past and blaming board/bios...could be a faulty stick..or maybe reviwers who used c6h ran them loose..on an already loosely tuned board.


so you switched memory slots each other - A2 <-> B2 or completly A1 -> B1 + A2 -> B2.

before i test again and again ... just to make sure.


----------



## chew*

No i swapped what is probably weaker stick to back slot. Closer slots will most likely be less stable...

Same slots just swapped sticks around.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It seems that my patience is paying off.
> 
> Prices of the RYZEN 1700 dropped by €30 over here, unfortunately RAM is exceedingly expensive though...


From Piledriver you are going to see a massive very massive performance improvement on basically anything even gaming. I went to PD to haswell and saw a massive difference as i just couldn't handle the 8350 performance any longer and i really like Amd but i hate that design more then anything and i'll continue to try and forget it ever happen. Coming back to Amd my gaming feels the same as my haswell chip if not better and single core performance for me is good enough now. I feel like i got a 8 core haswell CPU for 300$.

Granted one that can only OC to like 3.95Ghz least my platform will last to 2020.


----------



## chew*

Man sometimes i hate being right.

Seems all the magical settings to hit higher clocks are at the cost of performance equivalent to what's been gained...

Wanted usefull info scone...well it may be usefull but it preety much turns your thread into how high can i clock by using b2b delay (example)..or other means of nerfing performance for speed.

Identical timings.

bank group swap disabled
gear down disabled










bank group swap enabled
gear down enabled










blah blah blah it is only 3 seconds it does not matter.

NP I got what makes the difference of 3 seconds right here. Basically you guys are nerfing performance to run a higher strap with more voltage....

pc 3200










pc 3333


----------



## coreykill99

so think I have settled on this for the moment. finally had time to sit down with the chip.
3900 @ 1.356 fixed, LLC lv2 fixed, anything more than 3900 and all bets go out the window. a ton more voltage after just for a little more. I couldn't even get it to boot @ 4ghz. probably wanted more voltage than I felt like giving it. ill play with it more later. ram is running @ 3066 14-14-14-34. ill put that on the list for tomorrow. would like to get that tightened up and cold booting @ 3200. im sure that would help the scores along a good bit.
ran a bit of large fft prime 95 while I watched a movie and ate dinner. came back ran a few rounds of IBT some more prime with 96% of ram tested for a while longer. played a little battlefield and ran some cinebench. A nice boost over last attempt, that's all ive really done to stress this. ATM ill do some more tomorrow. unless someone has a suggestion for leaving something run overnight.

http://s211.photobucket.com/user/coreykill99/media/cine 3900.jpg.html


----------



## chew*

Based on vrm temps i would guess it is taichi?

You can run anything overnight no issues. It runs cool.


----------



## coreykill99

yes its a taichi, im sure im probably going easy on this thing compared to most of you. once I get a feel for it ill get more aggressive. but since I just RMA'd this board and was out of a system for 2 weeks im in no hurry ATM. I said before the last time I played with Overclocking was im pretty sure a Pentium 4. its been a while. plenty of systems since then just hadn't played with them too too much.
BTW try not to RMA asrock boards. they send you back utter garbage. the board works but I sent them a 2 month old pristine board and got back one covered in grime and scratches, you can see some of the traces exposed on one near the socket..
Even the silkscreen gears have a nasty yellow tint to them that my previous board didn't have.


----------



## drmrlordx

Just wanted to add my $.02 on Taichi memory speeds/performance. This is DDR4-3466 14-14-14-28 1T that I now use as my daily on the 2.40 UEFI





CPU-z is not currently displaying memory speed correctly. I might need to update version I guess. I have posted all timings/subtimings for this configuration elsewhere and will happily do so again if anyone is interested. RAM is Samsung-b DDR4-3733 Corsair Vengeance.

I can post 3600 performance later, though it is not 24/7 stable.


----------



## faction87

Whats safe temps for r7 1700?

@ 3.8ghz on stock cooler is 75C* ok


----------



## colorfuel

@drmrlordx: Nice Ram OC. What voltage are you using on your Ram?


----------



## gupsterg

@coreykill99

Read about Asrock from other members on RMA. One reason didn't go with. Asus on speed RMA isn't too hot in the UK from what I've read, luckily I've never had one go bad so not experienced it. And I do go heavy on stress testing them.

The way I safe guarded myself for 1st year was buying from Amazon UK. They'll give me new board or full refund, some UK etailers deduct a usage fee if go for refund IIRC.

@drmrlordx

Latest CPU-Z, v1.79.1 fixed RAM speed issue for me on C6H.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Whats safe temps for r7 1700?
> 
> @ 3.8ghz on stock cooler is 75C* ok


at 95c you'll see throttling. stock cooler in my experience starts to struggle as the ambient temps go up. Not enough surface to dissipate heat when cooling a cpu under heavy load. Saturated. It's arguably the best stock air cooler we've seen for quite some time but if you want to get the most out of your cpu a better cooler is really helpful for achieving a stable overclock.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Just wanted to add my $.02 on Taichi memory speeds/performance. This is DDR4-3466 14-14-14-28 1T that I now use as my daily on the 2.40 UEFI
> 
> CPU-z is not currently displaying memory speed correctly. I might need to update version I guess. I have posted all timings/subtimings for this configuration elsewhere and will happily do so again if anyone is interested. RAM is Samsung-b DDR4-3733 Corsair Vengeance.
> 
> I can post 3600 performance later, though it is not 24/7 stable.


Can you screenshot your oc settings in BIOS? I have a similar board ( asrock fatality) and would like to try and push my 1800x as well. Doesn't look like a great performer so far. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rjeftw

Ground shipping feels like an eternity... I just want my B-Die. :/


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Can you screenshot your oc settings in BIOS? I have a similar board ( asrock fatality) and would like to try and push my 1800x as well. Doesn't look like a great performer so far. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


Fatality k4 or the top line board?

K4 is not going to hit taichi ram speeds in it's current bios state.

Then there is the chip to consider.

Board is first limitation.

Cpu then will determine what your max stable speed will be.

Quality of ram "bin" then will determine how "tight" you can run at a given speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Ground shipping feels like an eternity... I just want my B-Die. :/


I hear you...mine are "out for delivery"....since i got up early they will show up at the end of day.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I hear you...mine are "out for delivery"....since i got up early they will show up at the end of day.


My HOF's haven't been updated since they shipped... feelsbad. Might impulse buy a 1080TI now!


----------



## chew*

I could have ordered them "hof" but i need to verify if this set is lucky or this bin "c15 3600" in general is just stronger for tight sub timings.

Very tight subs are netting the same or better gains then the jump from 3200-3333....an entire strap...and since max attainable speed is not guaranteed...it seems like a better approach.


----------



## austinmrs

I can buy a 1600x for 280€, and i can buy a 1700 for 320€.

Is it worthed the 40€ for the 1700?

I wanted to push the 1600x to 4.0Ghz at least. Is the 1700 easily overclocked to 4.0Ghz as well?


----------



## chew*

Its all about luck. Almost guaranteed 3.8 out of anything. After that it is luck of the draw.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its all about luck. Almost guaranteed 3.8 out of anything. After that it is luck of the draw.


I wanted 4.0Ghz at least since im playing cs go and the core speed will matter a lot...

On a Asus Prime X370, with a 1600x, 4.0Ghz is almost guaranteed... I have a H110iGT


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I wanted 4.0Ghz at least since im playing cs go and the core speed will matter a lot...
> 
> On a Asus Prime X370, with a 1600x, 4.0Ghz is almost guaranteed... I have a H110iGT


You better go with intel if your playing CS:GO. I couldnt imagine only getting 400 FPS in that, i need 600+.


----------



## chew*

I got 4 r5...out of the 4 1 is capable of 4050. The rest are sub 4 gig...prime pro is no more magical then c6h, taichi,msi titanium, biostar gt7...

Chips do what they do and hit a wall between 3.8 to 4.1 regardless of board used.


----------



## Darlinangel

Wrong processor for FPS Intel cpu are king for FPS... Especially 720p-1080p if you want best results otherwise Ryzen good all rounder.

No it doesn't scale well past 3.9ghz on the Ryzen. For CS go your current processor will kick ass you'll lose performance for sure.

Maybe second generation Ryzen might go up to 4.2ghz - 4.5ghz without exotic cooling options. A few guys on here that has 3.9ghz on 1800x that can't get it stable under 1.4v to hit 4ghz.

Go with the 1600x though less heat and cheaper if you are going to upgrade that with a bit of luck maybe 4ghz - 4.1ghz good luck


----------



## hotstocks

Unless you are a top professional gamer using a 240hz panel at 1080p and turning all the graphics settings to low to get 240fps, then Ryzen games very well. I am at 3.95ghz with 3400mhz ram and it is within 7% of an overclocked 7700k. It is a little slower on old single or dual threaded games and a little faster on games that use 8 cores, which 7700k only has 4. But I play games at 60 fps locked and graphic settings on ULTRA. I like my games to look good and enjoy them, watching a low rez constant blur of shooting and sniping isn't my idea of playing a game for enjoyment. That is for the rare 0.1% of professional gamers that get PAID to do it. Oh, and while you are gaming on Ryzen, you can be watching video on your 2nd monitor, compiling, ripping, or doing something else and still have 60fps, where Intel quads will just choke. That said I would wait to see how the new Intel 8 core compares, that will probably be your best bet for what you do, and it should only be about $200 more.


----------



## Scotty99

Well it still games pretty well in that scenario lol. I can get over 300 FPS easy in overwatch at low settings even at 1440p...overwatch is more demanding than CS:GO is. But apparently these "pros" can notice the input lag difference between 500 FPS and 300, that id seriously pay to see...


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x,5092-6.html

Scotty.


----------



## Darlinangel

I doubt any of them can tell the difference between 144hz and 240hz without a fps counter... Majority of the benefit you get is between the 60-144hz range as your eyes likes 60fps but we are used to watching movies at 24fps.... But i tend to agree 144hz is the sweet spot for gaming especially with 1440p monitor coming out soon that will be able to push those frames this year.

For only 2 grand right?







haha not spending that much on a screen...


----------



## Scotty99

Oh im all over the skylake x thread lol.

~Games worse than broadwell-E
~Power consumption thru the roof
~Gets absurdly hot
~Double the price of ryzen at every core count

Funny joke intel


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> I doubt any of them can tell the difference between 144hz and 240hz without a fps counter... Majority of the benefit you get is between the 60-144hz range as your eyes likes 60fps but we are used to watching movies at 24fps.... But i tend to agree 144hz is the sweet spot for gaming especially with 1440p monitor coming out soon that will be able to push those frames this year.


Well pros go for highest FPS to get lowest input lag possible, but again i honestly doubt they could differentiate these minute differences. Im fine with this btw, even if a placebo affect they make their money gaming so ya.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh im all over the skylake x thread lol.
> 
> ~Games worse than broadwell-E
> ~Power consumption thru the roof
> ~Gets absurdly hot
> ~Double the price of ryzen at every core count
> 
> Funny joke intel


Any chance of some links to those claims without cherry picking results, please?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any chance of some links to those claims without cherry picking results, please?


----------



## Martin778

The Play-doh TIM is cooking nicely.


----------



## chew*

Well look at the facts.

Why use lhe to break previous intel records done on ln2?

If the tech is that good...ln2 should be more cost effective... $360 for a 180L vs $5k...

The choice to use lhe indicates they run hotter which usually means consume more power.

The rest...no clue...just a common sense observation on my part.

It is not really that hard to believe...ivy vs sandy..ipc went up heat went up clocks went down "for the 24/7 crowd"


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> The Play-doh TIM is cooking nicely.


I thought they used peanut butter? I swear i was looking at a new intel processor package the other day saying "this may contain traces of nuts" then read it was gluten free so that a bonus


----------



## austinmrs

I know i will lose performance on Cs go, but i dont care... 200fps are more than enough, and i play on 1280 x 960 on cs go.

I just dont know if i should go for 1600x or 1700. 40€ price difference.

Also im getting an Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I know i will lose performance on Cs go, but i dont care... 200fps are more than enough, and i play on 1280 x 960 on cs go.
> 
> I just dont know if i should go for 1600x or 1700. 40€ price difference.
> 
> Also im getting an Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4


Spend the extra 50 for a taichi...fatality k4 / killer sux..

Stock...1600x will win in single threaded..1700 in multi..

Which is more important for your intended usage.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Spend the extra 50 for a taichi...fatality k4 / killer sux..


Asus X370 prime sucks too?

So i might go for the 1600x and spend the extra on a Taichi...

Also, Taichi here is 260€ and The asus crosshair VI is 280€. Worth the 20€ more?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Asus X370 prime sucks too?
> 
> So i might go for the 1600x and spend the extra on a Taichi...
> 
> Also, Taichi here is 260€ and The asus crosshair VI is 280€. Worth the 20€ more?


IMO buy the 1600 and a good quality b350 board, clock it to 3.9ghz with a cheap aftermarket cooler and call it a day.


----------



## chew*

Last i checked all the mainstream x370 except gaming 5 clocked memory poorly....and i would not suggest gaming 5 based on vrm temp and its just flat out overpriced...

Prime pro is good but it has something to be desired memory oc wise last i checked.

B350 will be hard pressed to max out a 6 core without cooking its vrm...but they seem to clock memory better..


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> IMO buy the 1600 and a good quality b350 board, clock it to 3.9ghz with a cheap aftermarket cooler and call it a day.


I didnt saw B350 quality boards, with good vrm and good power phases...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Last i checked all the mainstream x370 except gaming 5 clocked memory poorly....and i would not suggest gaming 5 based on vrm temp and its just flat out overpriced...
> 
> B350 will be hard pressed to max out a 6 core without cooking its vrm...


I didnt mentioned any gaming 6 board...

I mentioned the Asus Crosshair VI


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I didnt saw B350 quality boards, with good vrm and good power phases...


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/CczZxr/asrock-fatal1ty-ab350-gaming-k4-atx-quad-cpu-am4-motherboard-fatal1ty-ab350-gaming-k4

Asus prime b350 is fine too.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I didnt mentioned any gaming 6 board...
> 
> I mentioned the Asus Crosshair VI


C6h works good to both the taichi and c6h are solid boards...solid vrms. Clock ram great.

All the boards we are discussing i own personally...tested personally.

Buy based on features that suit you best. I will not reccommend brands...only point out pros/cons


----------



## austinmrs

So the 1600x ir not worthed?

Am i better buying a 1600 only and spending the extra money on a As Rock Taichi to get some future proof? (maybe upgrade the cpu when ryzen 2 comes)

The 1600x and 1600 clock more or less the same with overclock? I have a 110i GT

EDIT:

1600X - 279€
1600 - 229€


----------



## chew*

Tbh let me answer that question with 2 videos...

Keep in mind i was on a b350...i limited testing to 1.3v as vrm temps would get out of control higher...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So the 1600x ir not worthed?
> 
> Am i better buying a 1600 only and spending the extra money on a As Rock Taichi to get some future proof? (maybe upgrade the cpu when ryzen 2 comes)
> 
> The 1600x and 1600 clock more or less the same with overclock? I have a 110i GT
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 1600X - 279€
> 1600 - 229€


You realize you could basically get a new GPU if you went with 1600 and a b350 board right lol? Motherboards do not equal more performance, sure you will get slightly faster ram MAYBE but its so minimal its not worth the cost.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You realize you could basically get a new GPU if you went with 1600 and a b350 board right lol? Motherboards do not equal more performance, sure you will get slightly faster ram MAYBE but its so minimal its not worth the cost.


150€ is not enough to buy any decent gpu...

Also, i want to go with a AsRock Fatality Gaming K4 or Taichi because of future proof, to get a new ryzen, and because of the better vrms.

I've had asus boards blow up the vrm because of that... Im afraid to go with a Asus X370 Prime because of that...


----------



## chew*

Here you go...

Ignore him...i do not even think he has used a b 350...temps on IR back of board went 80c plus trying to max out 6 core...which is why i stopped and ran 1.3v max.

1600x





1600





Me personally..of the 2...1600 is my pick.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 150€ is not enough to buy any decent gpu...
> 
> Also, i want to go with a AsRock Fatality Gaming K4 or Taichi because of future proof, to get a new ryzen, and because of the better vrms.
> 
> I've had asus boards blow up the vrm because of that... Im afraid to go with a Asus X370 Prime because of that...


X370 pro has the best vrm at it's price point in the u.s. and better than several more expensive ones for that matter. Non flagship boards aren't close yet.
Taichi is arguably best for vrm. None better. Gaming K4 I wouldn't consider, not if you're thinking of future proof as a consideration. simply doesn't match taichi cooling and that alone is enough for me to pass.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 150€ is not enough to buy any decent gpu...
> 
> Also, i want to go with a AsRock Fatality Gaming K4 or Taichi because of future proof, to get a new ryzen, and because of the better vrms.
> 
> I've had asus boards blow up the vrm because of that... Im afraid to go with a Asus X370 Prime because of that...


Well it sure gets you dam close dude. A 1060 would be a massive upgrade to your aging 270....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> Ignore him...i do not even think he has used a b 350...temps on IR back of board went 80c plus trying to max out 6 core...which is why i stopped and ran 1.3v max.
> 
> 1600x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally..of the 2...1600 is my pick.


Motherboards have a 3 year warranty...who cares.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Motherboards have a 3 year warranty...who cares.


Ask the motherboard company to replace your cpu when vrm goes poof and takes cpu with it.

I give you one guess at what they will tell you..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ask the motherboard company to replace your cpu when vrm goes poof and takes cpu with it.
> 
> I give you one guess at what they will tell you..


Are you using a mobo from 1994? Seriously all this stuff has overvolt/current protection, plus **** will shut down before there is any risk of that happening anyways.


----------



## chew*

Tell that to the msi guys who have already killed vrms and cpus on b350 with 125c vrm temps.

Or better yet...yendor was @ stock...but we all know AMD stock can peak 1.50...even on b350...

The box says it...it must be true lol..


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Fatality k4 or the top line board?
> 
> K4 is not going to hit taichi ram speeds in it's current bios state.
> 
> Then there is the chip to consider.
> 
> Board is first limitation.
> 
> Cpu then will determine what your max stable speed will be.
> 
> Quality of ram "bin" then will determine how "tight" you can run at a given speed.
> I hear you...mine are "out for delivery"....since i got up early they will show up at the end of day.


Thanks for responding, i have the top of the line board. Right now it's running a 1800x and 3600 HOF ram. I selected the XMP profile and it boots without any tinkering @ 3200. The cpu feels like a dud though, it boosts to 4100 like advertised but trying a pstate overclock @4000 crashes after 2 minutes of prime. Can you screenshot/share some profiles i could try ? Thanks.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Tell that to the msi guys who have already killed vrms and cpus on b350 with 125c vrm temps.
> 
> Or better yet...yendor was @ stock...but we all know AMD stock can peak 1.50...even on b350...
> 
> The box says it...it must be true lol..


So one or two dudes had a malfunctioning board? That isnt normal behavior, sure isnt reason enough to tell someone to not buy a b350 board.


----------



## chew*

First of all...if a board is getting anywhere near thermal shutdown on vrm...clearly there is already a problem..

Vrm sux..

Vrm heatsink inadequate

Cpu you are using is just to much for vrm to handle.

If you ignore the above...even better highly recommend it for impractical applications...6c/8c max clocks...you are either ignorant or stupid.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> First of all...if a board is getting anywhere near thermal shutdown on vrm...clearly there is already a problem..
> 
> Vrm sux..
> 
> Vrm heatsink inadequate
> 
> Cpu you are using is just to much for vrm to handle.
> 
> If you ignore the above...even better highly recommend it for impractical applications...6c/8c max clocks...you are either ignorant or stupid.


Like i said, you buy a b350 clock your 1600 to 3.9ghz and call it a day. Then he has almost enough to get a gtx 1060, a massive upgrade to his current GPU.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks for responding, i have the top of the line board. Right now it's running a 1800x and 3600 HOF ram. I selected the XMP profile and it boots without any tinkering @ 3200. The cpu feels like a dud though, it boosts to 4100 like advertised but trying a pstate overclock @4000 crashes after 2 minutes of prime. Can you screenshot/share some profiles i could try ? Thanks.


I would start by setting 1.4v and find the max speed you can run cinebench over and over again with no crash.

Drop it 100mhz from there should = stable


----------



## Nighthog

I like my B350 though.

You want to make my watercooling cry tears. .. .. .. drip... drip... sizzle...

Am I running things to hot for you?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Like i said, you buy a b350 clock your 1600 to 3.9ghz and call it a day. Then he has almost enough to get a gtx 1060, a massive upgrade to his current GPU.


yep and i said anyone suggesting max clocks on a 6c/8c on b350 is ignorant or stupid...

So which one are you?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I like my B350 though.
> 
> You want to make my watercooling cry tears. .. .. .. drip... drip... sizzle...
> 
> Am I running things to hot for you?


I love my b350 to...and its the shiznit with my little 1400 chip...would not trade it or sell for anything...but i am very aware of the platforms limitations...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> yep and i said anyone suggesting max clocks on a 6c/8c on b350 is ignorant or stupid...
> 
> So which one are you?


Big difference between 3.9 and 4.0 you know this...

Most chips can do 3.9ghz with 1.35-1.37v, to get 4ghz you are talking 1.4v minimum from what i have seen, that i wouldnt recommend on b350. Under 1.4v tho, you are money.


----------



## chew*

I know that ryzen chips start @ 3.8 max...top out @ 4.1 max...so 3.8 and 3.9 could be max...which needs 1.40...i have more that do 3.9 max....than i do 4.0...

Also power draw = higher with higher clocks...

6c simple 1.3v whatever cpu can do @ 1.3 call it a day...works 3 years from now..

4c max it out...will be fine..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I know that ryzen chips start @ 3.8 max...top out @ 4.1 max...so 3.8 and 3.9 could be max...which needs 1.40...i have more that do 3.9 max....than i do 4.0...
> 
> Also power draw = higher with higher clocks...
> 
> 6c simple 1.3v whatever cpu can do @ 1.3 call it a day...works 3 years from now..


Ok then what the hell are you arguing about lol. If 1.3v is all a 6c needs, b350 is easily able to withstand that amount of current.


----------



## chew*

Thats the key...volts should be reccommendation.

1.2v 8c = 1.3v 6c = 1.4v 4c = identical vrm temps.

Deviate and the temps reach a saturation point of the poor excuse for a heatsink. Nothing good can come from that.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys chill!

Im probably opt for a Taichi to get some future proof and cool temps on the vrms









I dont like to own "cheap" electronics as im always afraid they will stop working/i will have a bad experience.

I'd rather pay a bit extra and get better/dont regret later.


----------



## Darlinangel

don't worry that how they normally debate it all normal from what i see









I kind of like all this passion around technology again it great to see competition back in the fold... Step out of the realm of upgrading anything myself since 2013 because in cpu terms... 2-5% gains in the past half decade plus been disappointing. Now AMD have a 45% IPC gain over it last processor... That massive and only going to improve with the second generation when they actually start fine tuning it.

I might actually start back into computers as a hobby instead of girls... Which is ten times more expensive of a hobby.


----------



## chew*

Ok so I revised virgin mary.

This is virgin mary v2.

I actually made a mistake.......see even I make mistakes......anyway I had been attempting to use tRRD S @ 3 and had dropped tFAW to 12.........anyway they share a relationship. Four active count window = tfaw.

Now tFAW is 16
geardown is enabled
Adjusted a few more timings.
No voltage changes

going to let it rip longer then I will toss up the profile.....included in screenshot is my exact model of ram......using that model = best chance of success for my tight subtimings.

A completely identical random set just showed up from newegg so next up is verifying that it works with the profile also.

3399


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys chill!
> 
> Im probably opt for a Taichi to get some future proof and cool temps on the vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like to own "cheap" electronics as im always afraid they will stop working/i will have a bad experience.
> 
> I'd rather pay a bit extra and get better/dont regret later.


No someone needs to call out scotty99 on the bovine excrement he is spewing. I am 110% behind chew* here.

Scotty99's previous experience is with an intel quad, not AMD. They are different worlds. When chew* talks about VRM temps we all sit here nodding our heads. Been there, done that.

This is a motherboard that had decent VRMs but inadequate heat sinks after 2 months at 1.4 volts. Look at the I/O panel. It did not take the cpu out with it, so I got lucky. Other users with other brands did lose their cpu also, and it continues to this day.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No someone needs to call out scotty99 on the bovine excrement he is spewing. I am 110% behind chew* here.
> 
> Scotty99's previous experience is with an intel quad, not AMD. They are different worlds. When chew* talks about VRM temps we all sit here nodding our heads. Been there, done that.
> 
> This is a motherboard that had decent VRMs but inadequate heat sinks after 2 months at 1.4 volts. Look at the I/O panel. It did not take the cpu out with it, so I got lucky. Other users with other brands did lose their cpu also, and it continues to this day.


Ya you cant compare voltages from one platform to the next there champ...

Ill personally buy the guy a new board and CPU if he has any problems with it under 1.4v (which chew said, all you really need is 1.3v for the 6 cores).

Now, shoo....


----------



## austinmrs

Guys i've decided on the Taichi as i saw everywhere its an amazing board!

For the CPU, i will get a 1600 most likely try to OC it to 4.0Ghz.

If not, i will settle with 3.9Ghz and i will be fine









I only have 2 x 4 GB 2133Mhz from Gskill, and i now i have to upgrade to 2 x 8GB 3200Mhz, but for now this is the kit i got..

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2133c15d-8gvr

Maybe by pushing the RAM voltage to 1.35V and relax the timmings i can hit at least 2800mhz?

Next month i will upgrade RAM and GPU.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya you cant compare voltages from one platform to the next there champ...
> 
> Ill personally buy the guy a new board and CPU if he has any problems with it under 1.4v (which chew said, all you really need is 1.3v for the 6 cores).
> 
> Now, shoo....


That is exactly what you are doing. Trying to tell people who know better what to do based on nothing but experience in another system that does not translate well into this one. There have been plenty of people who have lost their CPUs when their "good enough" motherboards died. Good enough is not good enough no matter how often you say it.

If chew* is saying that vrm temps are getting too hot in the B350 boards I will believe him over you every time. He has real world experience and you do not.

EDIT: Good choice austinmrs. You will be happy for a long time with that setup.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is exactly what you are doing. Trying to tell people who know better what to do based on nothing but experience in another system that does not translate well into this one. There have been plenty of people who have lost their CPUs when their "good enough" motherboards died. Good enough is not good enough no matter how often you say it.
> 
> If chew* is saying that vrm temps are getting too hot in the B350 boards I will believe him over you every time. He has real world experience and you do not.
> 
> EDIT: Good choice austinmrs. You will be happy for a long time with that setup.


I have more common sense than everyone in this thread combined, i dont need hands on experience. First chew was talking about an 8 core at max clocks, not only was that never the suggestion,...but the guy is using a 6 core. Chew then went on to state 1.3v is the most he has needed to push into them for max OC's, whatever they end up hitting.

Its fine if the guy wants a taichi, its just not necessary. I was only suggesting the b350+1600 option to move that budget towards a new GPU, as his is getting on the old side.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I have more common sense than everyone in this thread combined, i dont need hands on experience. First chew was talking about an 8 core at max clocks, not only was that never the suggestion,...but the guy is using a 6 core. Chew then went on to state 1.3v is the most he has needed to push into them for max OC's, whatever they end up hitting.
> 
> Its fine if the guy wants a taichi, its just not necessary. I was only suggesting the b350+1600 option to move that budget towards a new GPU, as his is getting on the old side.


I doubt a 1600 only needs 1.3V to get to 3.9/4.0Ghz.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I doubt a 1600 only needs 1.3V to get to 3.9/4.0Ghz.


Not my words...scroll back a page or two.


----------



## chew*

1.3 is max i suggest on b350 for 6c...1.4 is needed to max out all ryzens4c/6c/8c albeit the gains are pitiful from that .100 the heat resulting from that on b350 vrm is in the danger zone with 74f ambients...i am now in 90f ambients...i would not even dare try it passive closed case...

1.3 gets you 3700-3900 on 6c silicon quality dependant...

The extra .100 only gains another 100 mhz on most chips...scaling is pretty bad after 1.3.

The heat of everything chasing that last 100 goes up alot.


----------



## Scotty99

Exactly why i havent bought a cooler yet, i know the most i can hope for is 200mhz and likely only 100. Only reason i even want a cooler is to see if i can get my ram stable at 3066, not 100% sure its related to CPU volts tho.


----------



## Darlinangel

Isn't your ram stable at 2933mhz? Just drop 100mhz and call it a day buddy. Hahaha don't chase numbers that last 100mhz you chasing not going to give you a world changing experience.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Isn't your ram stable at 2933mhz? Just drop 100mhz and call it a day buddy. Hahaha don't chase numbers that last 100mhz you chasing not going to give you a world changing experience.


Well the only other reason would be maybe i have a golden chip and it can do 4.2ghz lol. Literally no idea, ive only ever tried 3.8ghz.


----------



## SuperZan

I do have a pretty golden chip and it's still not seeing 4.2GHz with any kind of stability on ambient. I could maybe stabilise 4.1 at 1.45v-ish but the volts and temps aren't worth 100MHz.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I do have a pretty golden chip and it's still not seeing 4.2GHz with any kind of stability on ambient. I could maybe stabilise 4.1 at 1.45v-ish but the volts and temps aren't worth 100MHz.


Yeah just remembering what AMD was saying on released that most chips should be able to overclock to 4.1ghz to 4.4ghz...

Marketing department not communicating well hahah Unless they were referring to chilled liquid systems and SS phase...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Just ordered the 1700x, with a Crosshair VI HERO, NH-D15 and this memory kit G.Skill Ripjaws V black 3600mhz 2x8gb (F4-3600C16D-16GVK).

Ive read this is one of the better kits for the ryzen platform, can anyone confirm?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Just ordered the 1700x, with a Crosshair VI HERO, NH-D15 and this memory kit G.Skill Ripjaws V black 3600mhz 2x8gb (F4-3600C16D-16GVK).
> 
> Ive read this is one of the better kits for the ryzen platform, can anyone confirm?


CL14 would had been better.

Check the Flare X by G Skill


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Just ordered the 1700x, with a Crosshair VI HERO, NH-D15 and this memory kit G.Skill Ripjaws V black 3600mhz 2x8gb (F4-3600C16D-16GVK).
> 
> Ive read this is one of the better kits for the ryzen platform, can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> CL14 would had been better.
> 
> Check the Flare X by G Skill
Click to expand...

To my knowledge, they don't make CL14 in 3600mhz. You are confusing the difference between memory speeds/specs.

That stick is most likely B-Die which would give you the best chances at high memory speeds.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> To my knowledge, they don't make CL14 in 3600mhz. You are confusing the difference between memory speeds/specs.
> 
> That stick is most likely B-Die which would give you the best chances at high memory speeds.


For reference, what is your kit rated at? 3466 cl14 is pretty fast. I have yet to see such a kit, i assume you did some tweaking.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> For reference, what is your kit rated at? 3466 cl14 is pretty fast. I have yet to see such a kit, i assume you did some tweaking.


Mine are 3200 CL14 kits.

All memory sticks are made primarily by 2-3 manufacturers such as Samsung and Hynix. Distributors like G.Skill and others just bin them. In other words, memory is akin to CPU's that overclock more/better than other CPU's. After they figure out how fast they can go or how low they can go in latency, they bin them into buckets and then sell them. They are the same chips/memory. Ryzen just favors Samsung B-Dies, so the goal is to get Samsung B-Dies.


----------



## AlphaC

The Asrock X370 Taichi is not that expensive once you factor in the wifi+BT , let alone VRM (about $40 in NexFETs) + BCLK. It's basically an overkill $150 board + wifi when you compare it to the X370 Fatal1ty K4 or ASUS X370 Prime Pro.

It's the opposite of the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 which is a $150 board with LEDs everywhere , cheapened out VRM heatsink, and slightly unfinished CPU section of BIOS.

The MSI X370 Pro Carbon dropped in price to ~ $160 but if you don't use the 2nd M.2 slot it's a $130 board basically (see the X370 Fatal1ty K4 , MSI X370 GAMING PRO , B350 Pro Carbon).


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Mine are 3200 CL14 kits.
> 
> All memory sticks are made primarily by 2-3 manufacturers such as Samsung and Hynix. Distributors like G.Skill and others just bin them. In other words, memory is akin to CPU's that overclock more/better than other CPU's. After they figure out how fast they can go or how low they can go in latency, they bin them into buckets and then sell them. They are the same chips/memory. Ryzen just favors Samsung B-Dies, so the goal is to get Samsung B-Dies.


I did some reading and it seems this kit i just bought is Samsung B-Die, so I should be set then right?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I did some reading and it seems this kit i just bought is Samsung B-Die, so I should be set then right?


Yes, chances are good that you can at least reach 3466 CL16 with your system. 3466 CL14 is also likely, but will require a boost in DDR volts.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Yeah just remembering what AMD was saying on released that most chips should be able to overclock to 4.1ghz to 4.4ghz...
> 
> Marketing department not communicating well hahah Unless they were referring to chilled liquid systems and SS phase...


would love to know what sort of power delivery and cooling they used during testing. Something more than "good enough" I bet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Just ordered the 1700x, with a Crosshair VI HERO, NH-D15 and this memory kit G.Skill Ripjaws V black 3600mhz 2x8gb (F4-3600C16D-16GVK).
> 
> Ive read this is one of the better kits for the ryzen platform, can anyone confirm?


@mus1mus has tested some ripjaws IV and found it better than V but I don't recall if he's used that bin.
c16 3600 should be bdie all day long. good chance of success with docp (asus version of xmp) on first attempt. Tunes very well within board limits and crosshair has broader limits than most.


----------



## chew*

3600 c16 3600 c15...which do you think is better?

Flare x is loose...hates tight or my kit is bad...based on xmp i would guess its loose...

Fyi c16 is to vague. Could be 16-18-18.

Anything 3200 14-14-14- and higher speeds same timings( etc 15-15-15, 16-16-16 ) is samsung..


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The Asrock X370 Taichi is not that expensive once you factor in the wifi+BT , let alone VRM (about $40 in NexFETs) + BCLK. It's basically an overkill $150 board + wifi when you compare it to the X370 Fatal1ty K4 or ASUS X370 Prime Pro.
> 
> It's the opposite of the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 which is a $150 board with LEDs everywhere , cheapened out VRM heatsink, and slightly unfinished CPU section of BIOS.
> 
> The MSI X370 Pro Carbon dropped in price to ~ $160 but if you don't use the 2nd M.2 slot it's a $130 board basically (see the X370 Fatal1ty K4 , MSI X370 GAMING PRO , B350 Pro Carbon).


The Taichi here, in Portugal/Spain is at 259€...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 3600 c16 3600 c15...which do you think is better?
> 
> Flare x is loose...hates tight or my kit is bad...based on xmp i would guess its loose...


would not be surprised if 16 was faster on different cpu's/boards. would be if it was faster period


----------



## chew*

Im binning by subs not primaries or speed. There appears to be a difference so far.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im binning by subs not primaries or speed. There appears to be a difference so far.


Chew, other than the primary timings of 14-14-14-14-34-1T, what are the next few sub-timings that make the most difference? tRC? tRFC? tFAW?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The Taichi here, in Portugal/Spain is at 259€...


It's still decent if cheaper than CH VI Hero.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Chew, other than the primary timings of 14-14-14-14-34-1T, what are the next few sub-timings that make the most difference? tRC? tRFC? tFAW?


tRDRD SCL
tWRWR SCL

big impact..

tRFC 270...if sticks can do it stable would be the goal for 3200...godlike for higher...must pay attention to performance...can pass lower but performance drop

The old rule for tras was tcl + trc + trp on ddr 3 = tras....

In 32m we found trc + trp was better. Sure you have seen me 12-11-11-22 a few times by now..

tFAW shares a relation ship with tRRD S. four active count window...i am running tRRD S 4 tFAW 16.. That should be a clue.

tRC while can be run stable...we noticed causes performance hiccups so tighter while runs is not better...

52-58 3200-3600 is a good place to start board dependant. Giga likes higher.

tWCL should be -1 or = to tCL.

And even me saying all this can probably cause a debate...however i tune with PI....

My debate is simple...beat me then i will concede your way is better...

As long as you are not in the unhappy zone of your cpu...quality of sticks matter most here like in my case @ 3399 i can clearly tell which dimm is better quality.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Moving on.......who on taichi wants to give this Profile a spin? Must have Bdie.....pc 3200 c14/pc3600 c15 preferable..........
> 
> I call this one virgin mary......although.....I may have a few more tweaks up my sleeve....


Have you found that lower memory straps + bclk OC is easier to attain higher memory frequencies as opposed to just a higher strap; taking into account similar voltages/timings?


----------



## chew*

2933 to 3400 is impossible atm...i am guessing the timings i have no acess to...plus as tight as i am running...is a tad to aggressive.

3200 strap will run...however i avoided excessive bclk for the nvme ssd guys who may try my profile...

L1 cache scores go up if i use 3200 strap and bclk btw...

My chips imc knocks out just over 3400...thus why i sucked in all the timings and ran it 3399.

Still fast...very very fast.


----------



## LuciferX

@chew*

Do you think my kit can be configured better? I'm using stock timming from XMP profile @ 2933 (Asrock x370 Fat Pro Gaming, basically is a Red Taichi with 5gbps Extra Lan Port)


----------



## chew*

Ugg those are hynix. I only have 1 stick left...my dog took vengeance...literally and ate it.

Honestly would not be able to direct you properly without testing myself....some common rules with ddr can be discarded...some can not.

Platform dependant.

I would need to first hand tune before offering actually useful advice.

You can try sucking in the bottom 2 left however...that is a good place to start.

Oh and set tWCL to 16


----------



## thorian88

I recommend the AB350 pro-4 from ASROCK. Currently running my 1600x @ 4.1ghz stable on all 6 cores and 3200mhz RAM @ 1.35v stable 15t. It doesn't have a lot of features like wifi, etc, but it does have good sound caps and everything I really need, which is run my stuff stable







. And people are concerned with cooling of the VRM's, well I'll put that myth to sleep, my board hasn't exceeded 32 c.


----------



## chew*

Because software said so?

Run prime 95...grab an IR...flip board...make sure your sitting down...the reality is shocking.

Actually..screw the IR just touch your dram while running prime...then touch backside of pcb directly behind fets..

Dram runs @ 35c...cool to touch...if you feel a temp difference...your being lied to...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I recommend the AB350 pro-4 from ASROCK. Currently running my 1600x @ 4.1ghz stable on all 6 cores and 3200mhz RAM @ 1.35v stable 15t. It doesn't have a lot of features like wifi, etc, but it does have good sound caps and everything I really need, which is run my stuff stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And people are concerned with cooling of the VRM's, well I'll put that myth to sleep, my board hasn't exceeded 32 c.


I'm jealous at all these people who run their stuff really fast and barely exceed room temperature! I must be missing out on something


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I'm jealous at all these people who run their stuff really fast and barely exceed room temperature!


don't be. 35c under real load is difficult to believe without aggressive cooling.
Two of these might do.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## R71800XSS

Hello all.

AMD will release stepping B2 CPU with changes in hardware.

Original source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876193860946468865


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> don't be. 35c under real load is difficult to believe without aggressive cooling.
> Two of these might do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes yes I am aware it's not very doable. People rely too much on software sensors, if it's hot to the touch (despite saying 35c or whatever) then it's definitely over 35c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> AMD will release stepping B2 CPU with changes in hardware.
> 
> Original source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876193860946468865


And i JUST ordered my 1700x


----------



## chew*

Hmm...same guesses...looks like they literally copy pasted what someone else said in a forum lol...

Fwiw...not that i have asked...but all my chips have been supplied by amd...they have made no mention of it thus far and we were chatting earlier.

Just confirmed...

If it sounds like a rumour...spreads like a rumour...guess what...it is a rumour.

No B2 Ryzen...

This is not a guess...it is reliable info...from a reliable source...


----------



## R71800XSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Hmm...same guesses...looks like they literally copy pasted what someone else said in a forum lol...
> 
> Fwiw...not that i have asked...but all my chips have been supplied by amd...they have made no mention of it thus far and we were chatting earlier.
> Just confirmed...
> If it sounds like a rumour...spreads like a rumour...guess what...it is a rumour.
> No b2 Ryzen...


I don´t copy anything, is imposible reading all forums, I' am in C6H forum (more 23000 posts) because I buyed it. If notice was written, I' sorry by repeat. I only want to report it.

Source I readed, not original : http://Other ]https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/06/amd-ryzen-stepping-b2/[/URL]

Particulary, I like AMD advance and overcome if could at Intel (because prices), but I bother little by little a B1, and AMD think to release B2 as soon. It's that simple.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R71800XSS*
> 
> I don´t copy anything, is imposible reading all forums, I' am in C6H forum (more 23000 posts) because I buyed it. If notice was written, I' sorry by repeat. I only want to report it.
> 
> Source I readed, not original : http://Other ]https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/06/amd-ryzen-stepping-b2/[/URL]
> 
> Particulary, I like AMD advance and overcome if could at Intel (because prices), but I bother little by little a B1, and AMD think to release B2 as soon. It's that simple.


I read a comment.not yours..it was word for word from a conversation elsewhere in another thread here.

Regardless...you can tell them the rumour is false...i confirmed it is false.

You can tell them your source is me....which i am not a review site nor work for one but have r7 and r5 reviewers kits and $2k in cpus that i paid nothing for..that said...how did i get them


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I do have a pretty golden chip and it's still not seeing 4.2GHz with any kind of stability on ambient. I could maybe stabilise 4.1 at 1.45v-ish but the volts and temps aren't worth 100MHz.


4.1 I can do with 1.35. 4.2, not pushing it much on ambient.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I recommend the AB350 pro-4 from ASROCK. Currently running my 1600x @ 4.1ghz stable on all 6 cores and 3200mhz RAM @ 1.35v stable 15t. It doesn't have a lot of features like wifi, etc, but it does have good sound caps and everything I really need, which is run my stuff stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And people are concerned with cooling of the VRM's, well I'll put that myth to sleep, my board hasn't exceeded 32 c.


Put this to rest by posting screens. Proper ones.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.1 I can do with 1.35. 4.2, not pushing it much on ambient.


Very nice. My 1700x seems to really, really love 1.365v for 4000 and 1.37 for 4025. Pushing as much as 4075 is alright, still can keep it under 1.4v, but my chip's hard wall where voltage demand spikes is 4.1. Just doesn't like it (at least with my gamut of stability testing). Benches are a different story, just too bad the last comp on the bot was all ROG, all the time.









On the plus, with the GT7 beta BIOS I'm using atm my volts measured at the socket are exactly what I've set in firmware so long as LLC is Auto.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

I going to count on a self fulfilling prophecy and say my 1700x will do 4.1ghz at least.

Watch this happen and gape in awe :--D


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.1 I can do with 1.35. 4.2, not pushing it much on ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. My 1700x seems to really, really love 1.365v for 4000 and 1.37 for 4025. Pushing as much as 4075 is alright, still can keep it under 1.4v, but my chip's hard wall where voltage demand spikes is 4.1. Just doesn't like it (at least with my gamut of stability testing). Benches are a different story, just too bad the last comp on the bot was all ROG, all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus, with the GT7 beta BIOS I'm using atm my volts measured at the socket are exactly what I've set in firmware so long as LLC is Auto.
Click to expand...

Benching, I can go as high as 4475 for light MT Benches like GPUPI. 4500 needs me to raise the VCore beyond Temp and prolly Current limits. Would simply not boot. But the cooler I go, the longer it runs. So it could be temp.

Yeah. And the current comp is also limited for the Giga. But Team Cup is coming.







So we can all have fun as a team.









Might also have a pot by t hen.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Yeah just remembering what AMD was saying on released that most chips should be able to overclock to 4.1ghz to 4.4ghz...
> 
> Marketing department not communicating well hahah Unless they were referring to chilled liquid systems and SS phase...


Man i don't remember Amd themselves saying that but i do remember crazy users claiming 5.0Ghz overclocks lol

Amd i thought said most people would see 3.8-4.1Ghz out of Ryzen 7


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @drmrlordx: Nice Ram OC. What voltage are you using on your Ram?


1.42v vDIMM. A bit much, but I could probably go for less. Maybe! I haven't bothered testing it yet. 1.175 SoC voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @drmrlordx
> 
> Latest CPU-Z, v1.79.1 fixed RAM speed issue for me on C6H.


Indeed, a quick update fixed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Can you screenshot your oc settings in BIOS? I have a similar board ( asrock fatality) and would like to try and push my 1800x as well. Doesn't look like a great performer so far. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


Sadly the Taichi still doesn't seem to have any screenshot utilities, and my cameras . . . ugh. If you want to know the timings/subtimings and other info, this is pretty accurate here:

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/amd-ryzen-builders-thread.2499342/page-158#post-38922533

Except that those timings/voltage work @ 3466, not just 3333. Only oddness I've noticed is that sometimes my boot times are slow. Everything is stable, even y-cruncher 2g/2.5g and HCI Memtest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Spend the extra 50 for a taichi...fatality k4 / killer sux..


I will agree with this, at least to say that the Taichi is a very nice board.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> I recommend the AB350 pro-4 from ASROCK. Currently running my 1600x @ 4.1ghz stable on all 6 cores and 3200mhz RAM @ 1.35v stable 15t. It doesn't have a lot of features like wifi, etc, but it does have good sound caps and everything I really need, which is run my stuff stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And people are concerned with cooling of the VRM's, well I'll put that myth to sleep, my board hasn't exceeded 32 c.


Very good.

At least one B350 motherboard performing above it's price tag - matching it with it's much older X370 brothers.

Definitely looking into getting this motherboard, simply due to getting a freebie R1600 from a fellow who upgraded to an R1700x.


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

No disrespect but it takes more than a single post to believe a statement. I also go for pics and not words.


----------



## SuperZan

^ there's a lot that we all need to see in terms of hard evidence before believing that a lower-end board is outperforming the high-end with aplomb. That performance would be superior to CH6/Taichi NexFET's, GT7's PowIRStages, or the Titanium's massive heatsink.


----------



## chew*

Unless your name is Long John Silver...then you could tell us the sky is red...even though we know it is not true...we would agree with you.


----------



## mus1mus

And in their world, we are called skeptics.









Right Scooty?


----------



## cssorkinman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Scooty will go mad at that mobo choice.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your board sux...this guys b350 is chuck norris. It does not even need heatsinks on vrm or a fan or a cpu heatsink..

If you analyze what he said analytically though....my board...could be a cutting board, skateboard, surfboard....

Maybe the corner of the pcb to lol....

Technically speaking...he did not say anything about the fets


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Scooty will go mad at that mobo choice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your board sux...this guys b350 is chuck norris. It does not even need heatsinks on vrm or a fan or a cpu heatsink..
Click to expand...

Heh, I just noticed what the discussion was about and thought I'd post that. My normal mix of gaming and browsing







.

I have a chuck norris-esque beard at the moment..... is that worth some forum cred?


----------



## mus1mus

Still nope.

CPU should be 1700. Or lower. Not worth the 1800X even at 4150MHz.
Also, Fury X is trumped by the 1060. By 200 FPS.










Better money is low end boards, low end cards, and 1440P Monitor with games turned down to minimum quality.


----------



## chew*

Only if your beard can kick someones hiney while shaving itself with one goatie behind its back.


----------



## rjeftw

This reminds me, I forgot to mention a fresh new gripe about the Killer from an experience last week. Friend of mine picked up a Killer *before I had to chance to just sell him mine of course* couldn't even get it to post at all... Granted he bought 2 16gb kits of Corsair LPX 2666mhz; Which are hynix aren't they. I assumed they just post to the default and he would need a bios update to tweak them. That was not how that experience went. Tested his LPX in my machine, booted fine... well at least to defaults. Put my ram in his system to update the bios to 2.50. his board needed the newest bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6 to even post his LPX ram... which worked at rated speed once the bios had been updated. He's more of a plug and play guy, so he just wants his machine to just work. Doubt he will ever really dabble much into overclocking it. Was an annoying experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Spend the extra 50 for a taichi...fatality k4 / killer sux..
> 
> Stock...1600x will win in single threaded..1700 in multi..
> 
> Which is more important for your intended usage.


----------



## faction87

Whats a good AIO watercooler for r7 1700?
any recommendations?


----------



## SaccoSVD

The Thermaltake ones are good.

If you ask me, get a Tt Water 3 extreme (double fan 240mm radiator) I've been using mine for over 2 years and didn't show any signs of wear and no leakages.

A 120mm (one fan) can be also sufficient, the problem is that you'll need to run your fan faster and louder.

With a double fan radiator the temps difference is quite noticeable and you can run both fans slower and quieter. (700rpm)

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002065


----------



## faction87

ok ty for the info, do u just game or edit too?

I got a cryorig a40 i used for my i7 but dont really wanna use that.


----------



## SuperZan

I personally recommend Swiftech or EK expandable units if you want an AIO. They're not that much more than the better CLC's whilst outperforming them and allowing refill, expansion, and other self-service.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> ok ty for the info, do u just game or edit too?
> 
> I got a cryorig a40 i used for my i7 but dont really wanna use that.


hmmm the cryorig looks like it has the same cooling capabilities....I guess you should look for charts to see how it compares to the Water 3 extreme.

I game and also edit/render.


----------



## faction87

wonder how many people on here own gh5s


----------



## Sgang

Hi Everybody!
i'm a new AMD user and i'm struggling with some doubts that i hope youm experienced ryzen users, can help to solve. So Thanks in advance for every advice!

I've not built yet my system because i'm waiting for a Thermaltake core P3 but i've all the components here in front of me:
My configuration is

AMD 1800x
MSI tomahawk B350
Vengeance 16gb 3000 CL15
Zotac AMP Extreme Core edition 1080ti
AIO Liquid Freezer 240 (or a Cryorig R1 Ultimate, i've both will check the temperature as soon as everything will be setted up)
Corsair 750RMi (or EVGA 650SuperNova P2, again i've both from my old configuration)
SSD (non really important but to complete the conf.) Samsung 960 EVO 256 gb M2 - HyperX Savage 256 GB - Samsung 840 PRO - WD 1tB Black

1) I come from an Intel Build : i7 5820k (daily at 4.3ghz), X99 Deluxe, G.skill 3200mhz CL16 and i'm wondering how this new AMD build will perform compared to that. My activities are essentially gaming, light photo editing (photoshop mainly), and testing hardware.
Will i regret the switch?

2) Tomahawk and Vengeance, from your experience will work good together? Any issues?

3) I know Ryzen 1800x is not an oc machine, but how much can i overclock the CPU (and the ram eventually) and this will really help me improve performance on gaming? what are your experiences?

4) what are the "probably safe" OC settings that i could start with?

Thank you very much to all!


----------



## Darlinangel

My







would be if you could to return 1800x and get an x370 board coupled with a 1700 ryzen... Don't get top of the range x370 you wouldn't require it but the VRM and upgrade-ability for future use would go a long way. Expected OC with AIO would be the same basically. On a custom loop 1800x would pull ahead by a small margin 200-300mhz depending on how aggressive you are with your overclocking. AIO I would say nil but if you got the $$$ you won't regret getting an x370 board...

With the current motherboard i don't think you'll want to push a lot of volts through it as heat does degrade boards quickly. Usually with regular use i probably go through a cheapo board in about two years. It cheap for a reason since it uses parts that are underrated. If you only planning to keep that board for 1-2 years on an eight core setup with a light overclock it'll do the job... Just don't expect miracles.

Expected clock speed not going to be much higher than stock... They do idle on occasions between 1.5v-1.55v which i don't really understand the logic of AMD engineers to do that... But whatever hahaha


----------



## Sgang

Hi Darlinangel thanks for your reply! i choose the b350 tomahawk because seems the most stable for OC at the level of a X370 but if the improvement are not enough with oc maybe i will remain on stock clock

Do you know how to compare with 5820k?


----------



## Darlinangel

Clock for clock about the same with two extra cores. Well it faster in some benchmark... Real world value I would say it an upgrade


----------



## Leadbelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgang*
> 
> Hi Darlinangel thanks for your reply! i choose the b350 tomahawk because seems the most stable for OC at the level of a X370 but if the improvement are not enough with oc maybe i will remain on stock clock
> 
> Do you know how to compare with 5820k?


To be truthful if I had a 5820k, I would not even be considering ryzen at this time. Maybe down the road when Threadripper comes out, it would be worth the expense.


----------



## Scotty99

Agree, ryzen is not a proper upgrade to a 5820k.


----------



## Darlinangel

Along the lines of what i was thinking... But meh if you feel like spending $$ you spend it and it faster cpu with two cores... So that why i said it was still and upgrade i've seen people with 6900k getting Ryzen... Side grade at best downgrade normally. Lower clocks and everything and less features but some people have more money then sense...

Especially with new line up of high performance CPU coming out in August. Be a price war at that point and that war going to last well into 2018 so I wouldn't be getting too invested early on wait until they start cutting each other off at the knees









10 core intel processor just a few months ago... Turned into an 18 core intel processor in two months time in August at a cheaper price point! Let the price wars begin


----------



## mus1mus

18C CPUs will not come till October or even December.

They run so hot, you need Winter Aid.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 18C CPUs will not come till October or even December.
> 
> They run so hot, you need Winter Aid.


Doubt anything would run hotter than 5.2ghz old AMD 8 core... Overloading SS phase changer designed to handle 350-380 watts of draw haha. But yeah if someone going to overclock those 18 cores to 4.2-4.5ghz.... AIO not going to cut it brother hahaha

Just be interesting to see people trying to keep 300-400 watts under control under full load with these overclockable beast coming out... 16 core threadripper and 18 core intel equivalent.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Mine are 3200 CL14 kits.
> 
> All memory sticks are made primarily by 2-3 manufacturers such as Samsung and Hynix. Distributors like G.Skill and others just bin them. In other words, memory is akin to CPU's that overclock more/better than other CPU's. After they figure out how fast they can go or how low they can go in latency, they bin them into buckets and then sell them. They are the same chips/memory. Ryzen just favors Samsung B-Dies, so the goal is to get Samsung B-Dies.


And the best part is with Zen it doesn't really matter what memory vendor you buy b-die from, as the IMC isn't good enough to make use of the ultra-low subsets that's achievable on Intel parts, assuming the vendor is using sufficient guardband


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 18C CPUs will not come till October or even December.
> 
> They run so hot, you need Winter Aid.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt anything would run hotter than 5.2ghz old AMD 8 core... Overloading SS phase changer designed to handle 350-380 watts of draw haha. But yeah if someone going to overclock those 18 cores to 4.2-4.5ghz.... AIO not going to cut it brother hahaha
> 
> Just be interesting to see people trying to keep 300-400 watts under control under full load with these overclockable beast coming out... 16 core threadripper and 18 core intel equivalent.
Click to expand...

Don't talk smack coz I might pull my FX and slap you with my temps.









300-400W is way below what those 18C chips will pull when overclocked. Threadripper will not be the same.

Get your facts straight.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Doubt anything would run hotter than 5.2ghz old AMD 8 core... Overloading SS phase changer designed to handle 350-380 watts of draw haha. But yeah if someone going to overclock those 18 cores to 4.2-4.5ghz.... AIO not going to cut it brother hahaha
> 
> Just be interesting to see people trying to keep 300-400 watts under control under full load with these overclockable beast coming out... 16 core threadripper and 18 core intel equivalent.


Yeah, you think an 8 c and 16 c have the same heat output..?

I mean, you have to cool twice as many cores dude lol. That doesn't make any sense.

FX chips can run hot yes but nowhere near 16 c CPU, especially when the die is much smaller.


----------



## Darlinangel

No BS was two people with 5ghz preoverclocked AMD processors under SS phase unit by a seller called little devil which are rated for 300watt plus and they got 5.2ghz-5.3ghz stable anything higher would overload the unit. Unless you are calling LD a liar in what he sells...

Basically going over 300 watts or you calling LD out as selling dud SS phase units...


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, you think an 8 c and 16 c have the same heat output..?
> 
> I mean, you have to cool twice as many cores dude lol. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> FX chips can run hot yes but nowhere near 16 c CPU, especially when the die is much smaller.


Yeah i know how much heat output chips make under high volts and understand heatload... He just wants to get smart with me because his Mr know it all


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> No BS was two people with 5ghz preoverclocked AMD processors under SS phase unit by a seller called little devil which are rated for 300watt plus and they got 5.2ghz-5.3ghz stable anything higher would overload the unit. Unless you are calling LD a liar in what he sells...
> 
> Basically going over 300 watts or you calling LD out as selling dud SS phase units...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, you think an 8 c and 16 c have the same heat output..?
> 
> I mean, you have to cool twice as many cores dude lol. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> FX chips can run hot yes but nowhere near 16 c CPU, especially when the die is much smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah i know how much heat output chips make under high volts and understand heatload... He just wants to get smart with me because his Mr know it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Bye bye.


Spoiler: Chiller huh?









I ain't calling anyone a liar. But you are certainly talking BS.

2 people with those kind of set-up is majority right? 2 speaks for everyone right?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/0_100

I wonder what those guys will say?

@miklkit Your Twin Towers are doing sub-zero eh?


----------



## Darlinangel

That contains nothing about wattage or heatload.... Good on you on the IBT. Not to mention it not even the 5GHz FX-9590... Which has a the 220watt TDP


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh. Chiller, SS, Phase is for Wattage?










Nice try buddy. I'm seriously


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh. Chiller, SS, Phase is for Wattage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try buddy. I'm seriously


Nah you just been a D**K a five year old can tell you 16-18 core cpu is going to pull excessive of 300 watts around 4ghz-4.4ghz easily... Which i was the main thing. You only wanted to what? Bully or whatever but hey if that what makes you happy in life good for you...







It not bs that AMD 5ghz processor at 220tdp pulls over 300watt when overclocked but hey you want to argue go ahead but i'm not playing your stupid games.

People can see here themselves. Put people down in forums to lift yourself up when this forum and this thread is supposed to be in good spirits... I guess some people are just mean spirited... Shame really.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> *Doubt anything would run hotter than 5.2ghz old AMD 8 core*... Overloading SS phase changer designed to handle 350-380 watts of draw haha. But yeah if someone going to overclock those 18 cores to 4.2-4.5ghz.... AIO not going to cut it brother hahaha
> 
> Just be interesting to see people trying to keep 300-400 watts under control under full load with these overclockable beast coming out... 16 core threadripper and 18 core intel equivalent.


Look up ^

Stop your nonsense.


----------



## Darlinangel

You take everything literally? It was sarcasm.... Wasn't trying to troll bait you into attacking anyone. Plus i was comparing old generation high heat output AMD 8 core at high voltage on low end SS unit with 300w design which it was exceeding and couldn't hold temp below zero causing instability. But no it wasn't supposed to be taken literally but if you thinking 18 core intel processor at 4.2ghz plus isn't going to exceed 300w then i don't know how i can say or do anything... Which was the whole Thing...

If these new chips are going to exceed 300w under heavy overclocking which you seem to think no. But somehow turn into idk what you turn it into... But it not the subject at all.


----------



## mus1mus

Coz calling me a know-it-all is also sarcasm right?









Who's attacking who? You did. Not me.

So either you stop this on your own til you get your facts straight, or don't talk smack about things you have no idea of.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgang*
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> i'm a new AMD user and i'm struggling with some doubts that i hope youm experienced ryzen users, can help to solve. So Thanks in advance for every advice!
> 
> I've not built yet my system because i'm waiting for a Thermaltake core P3 but i've all the components here in front of me:
> My configuration is
> 
> AMD 1800x
> MSI tomahawk B350
> Vengeance 16gb 3000 CL15
> Zotac AMP Extreme Core edition 1080ti
> AIO Liquid Freezer 240 (or a Cryorig R1 Ultimate, i've both will check the temperature as soon as everything will be setted up)
> Corsair 750RMi (or EVGA 650SuperNova P2, again i've both from my old configuration)
> SSD (non really important but to complete the conf.) Samsung 960 EVO 256 gb M2 - HyperX Savage 256 GB - Samsung 840 PRO - WD 1tB Black
> 
> 1) I come from an Intel Build : i7 5820k (daily at 4.3ghz), X99 Deluxe, G.skill 3200mhz CL16 and i'm wondering how this new AMD build will perform compared to that. My activities are essentially gaming, light photo editing (photoshop mainly), and testing hardware.
> Will i regret the switch?
> 
> 2) Tomahawk and Vengeance, from your experience will work good together? Any issues?
> 
> 3) I know Ryzen 1800x is not an oc machine, but how much can i overclock the CPU (and the ram eventually) and this will really help me improve performance on gaming? what are your experiences?
> 
> 4) what are the "probably safe" OC settings that i could start with?
> 
> Thank you very much to all!


1) It will be more or less the same for gaming. As far as ive seen Ryzen's IPC IS higher (seen 4ghz 1700x match 4.6ghz 5820k in certain games) but then again it doesn't clock as high. So it evens out. As for productivity it will be better.

2) Get Samsung B-Die memory, im under the impression guy named Chew on here can help you choose good memory.

3) 4.0-4.1ghz, many people are running 3400-3600 on the RAM at CL14-CL16. And yes, the RAM OC will help gaming performance.

4) Stay within AMD specified specs.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Coz calling me a know-it-all is also sarcasm right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's attacking who? You did. Not me.
> 
> So either you stop this on your own til you get your facts straight, or don't talk smack about things you have no idea of.


Yeah it all good man. I'll admit a lot of misunderstanding and miscommunication contributed to it. I use to build system too and not in favor of AMD or Intel... Whatever works best for the task and $$. Both companies are awesome and they both keep each other honest and competition is good for everyone.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Yeah it all good man. I'll admit a lot of misunderstanding and miscommunication contributed to it. I use to build system too and not in favor of AMD or Intel... Whatever works best for the task and $$. Both companies are awesome and they both keep each other honest and competition is good for everyone.


Smooth


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I have more common sense than everyone in this thread combined, i dont need hands on experience.


In your case common sense is quite uncommon.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bye bye.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chiller huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't calling anyone a liar. But you are certainly talking BS.
> 
> 2 people with those kind of set-up is majority right? 2 speaks for everyone right?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/0_100
> 
> I wonder what those guys will say?
> 
> @miklkit Your Twin Towers are doing sub-zero eh?


Eh? This daily driver is doing the same as always. 5 ghz on air cooling. Sub zero? It hit 96F-35.5C here yesterday.


----------



## gupsterg

Question for peeps posting FX IBT screenies, that is AVX version?

Reason I ask is *damn* AMD really made some massive gains on Ryzen (not that I didn't think so). I get ~185GFlops custom 13312MB on 3.8GHz 3333MHz C14 1T timings tweaked.


----------



## chew*

If i may interject some knowledge...

Ss can run colder...but if load is your goal with "hotter" parts a chiller is better...with a chiller load handling is based on volume...more volume=better load.

The advantage of SS is simplicity and colder...but not necessarily load...load on SS is actually @ the sacrifice of colder temps. You can tune them 2 ways...cold or load...without dual stage and huge condensors...they will not handle excessive load a drop coil chiller with a 5 gal res can handle.

With SS you need just the unit....

With chiller drop coil old ac unit ....pump waterblocks resevoir tons of insulation..its just more of a hassle but you can actually control temps...


----------



## Darlinangel

It all good Chew was just a bit of confusion and miscommunication before hand... Yeah most ready made SS phase units are rated around 300w heatload and anything around those temps they can't maintain. Only people i know that mass produce chillers are Koolance but they have controllers on them that only allow them to go to 1c.

Was basically just measuring up the competition between AMD 16 core with Intel 18 core in August if overclocked heavily will exceed 300w.


----------



## chew*

Ryzen destroys my unit already...its tuned for 300 watt. Its a RunMc unit ( ron mcall) from xs...quality builds.

Handles the 4 core very well though...that is about the 24/7 limit of a 300 watt unit.

A self built hacked apart Old AC unit drop coil chiller will have far less swing in temps under load...just not as cold..

I honestly have not read much on the new intel stuff...but i know common sense.

Intel using lhe to break there own records that were done on ln2 with previous tech indicates one thing....

Hot parts...

Threadripper is a no brainer...heat of ryzen *2 then subtract a little for a massive heat spreader more likely to disperse heat a tad better..


----------



## Darlinangel

Yep hence why SS Phase isn't popular anymore since it can't hold down temps when the voltage and speed increases past a certain point... Which was all I was saying earlier in my post. Anyways... Looking forward to 10-18 cores beast benching this year!

Oh yeah love what you do with the ram tuning... You turn it into an art form hahah usually all i do is set strap and voltage test for stability all good then tighten up the timing and benchmark it and tighten a bit more benchmark until BSOD or refuse to boot wipe it and stop.


----------



## mus1mus

Intel 18C will win.

That being said, if a competition like last year's gpu battle is devised this year focusing on CPUs in this very forum, it will be interesting how Red and Blue fares out with the community.

Cinebench battle will be awesome for starters.









@gupsterg

Yes, those are IBT AVX Results.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Intel 18C will win.
> 
> That being said, if a competition like last year's gpu battle is devised this year focusing on CPUs, it will be interesting how Red and Blue fares out.
> 
> Cinebench battle will be awesome for starters.


The intel temp curves are for the birds, like the poo. I mean TIM.

PR battle ahead for chipzilla. could spin it. "Hottest, FASTEST"


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Yes, those are IBT AVX Results.


Cheers







, as you know not had AMD CPU for a while and not even read threads, etc on them. So caught my eye the data shown







.


----------



## mus1mus

My reaction when seeing the reviews for 12C X299 was like this:

More Cores
More IPC
More Money
More RAM Channels
Hotter
Hungrier
And yeah, better. So they say.

For all the years they have slammed AMD for making hot and power hungry CPUs. And now they want to beat AMD into it!

Perfect development guys. Next release please.


----------



## SuperZan

The PCIe segregation is ridiculous, especially seeing how Threadripper offfers 64 lanes on every SKU. My lab is overlooking Intel this gen, Threadripper and Epyc will make so much more sense price/performance and we won't be losing much time, if any, as most of our workload is parallel and the serial stuff is mostly done with GPU's anyway.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well look at the facts.
> 
> Why use lhe to break previous intel records done on ln2?
> 
> If the tech is that good...ln2 should be more cost effective... $360 for a 180L vs $5k...
> 
> The choice to use lhe indicates they run hotter which usually means consume more power.
> 
> The rest...no clue...just a common sense observation on my part.
> 
> It is not really that hard to believe...ivy vs sandy..ipc went up heat went up clocks went down "for the 24/7 crowd"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ryzen destroys my unit already...its tuned for 300 watt. Its a RunMc unit ( ron mcall) from xs...quality builds.
> 
> Handles the 4 core very well though...that is about the 24/7 limit of a 300 watt unit.
> 
> A self built hacked apart Old AC unit drop coil chiller will have far less swing in temps under load...just not as cold..
> 
> I honestly have not read much on the new intel stuff...but i know common sense.
> 
> *Intel using lhe to break there own records that were done on ln2 with previous tech indicates one thing....
> 
> Hot parts...*
> 
> Threadripper is a no brainer...heat of ryzen *2 then subtract a little for a massive heat spreader more likely to disperse heat a tad better..


You keep saying this and this is only partially true. Skl-X & Kaby-X certainly run hot, but they used LHe simply because the Kaby-X CPUs have no CB, so colder is better. They can still smash old Ln2 Kaby records with kaby-X on ln2. Lhe just allows them to do it by a wider margin.


----------



## chew*

The cost of Lhe is not even close to ln2....hotter parts need to be colder...its a simple concept.

Grasp this...there is alot that goes on behind the scenes always...all vendors..

Lhe allows them gains because marginal gains at best is not enough to convince people to jump to latest and greatest.

Trust me i have worked with marketing....i know the games all to well..


----------



## rt123

So what if its hotter? Atleast is scales.









With Kaby-X the cooling is the limitation, with Ryzen the process node is the limitation.

Edit:- Agreed with Lhe marginal gains. Thing is, the only ones caring about LHe/Ln2 gains are XOCers & we gotta buy the newest gen as long as it breaks records, no matter how marginally. Records are records.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My reaction when seeing the reviews for 12C X299 was like this:
> 
> More Cores
> More IPC
> More Money
> More RAM Channels
> Hotter
> Hungrier
> And yeah, better. So they say.
> 
> For all the years they have slammed AMD for making hot and power hungry CPUs. And now they want to beat AMD into it!
> 
> Perfect development guys. Next release please.


haha, looking at it from that angle than yes, Intel succeed and surpassed AMD on every level lol.

I really can't find a reason to buy Intel at this point, AMD is a no brainer.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Edit: Damnit, i confused 2 different threads. Sorry lol


----------



## rt123

Oops.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So what if its hotter? Atleast is scales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kaby-X the cooling is the limitation, with Ryzen the process node is the limitation.
> 
> Edit:- Agreed with Lhe marginal gains. Thing is, the only ones caring about LHe/Ln2 gains are XOCers & we gotta buy the newest gen as long as it breaks records, no matter how marginally. Records are records.


As long as you are an aware and informed enthusiast my job is done.

I definitely will not debate intel/amd.

I just prefer amd..

I am a bencher...love it when stuff scales cold...

I am also a end user unlike many extreme ocer...i use stuff.

If performance is worse @ cost of high clocks ( BD) i will not endorse it...

Likewise if the ipc is 10% better but it clocks or performs worse due to heat/throttling....i won't endorse it.


----------



## rt123

I belong to the "only cares about bench scores category". So while I agree that it is a bad product, it is a necessity for me. That said, I hope Intel doesn't solder the 18 Core, so that bad TIM Combined with cold bug nerfs that chip enough that a 16C ThreadRipper @ fullpot can beat it. One can dream.


----------



## Hued

First time posting here and first time overclocker. I read a reply several pages back suggesting 1.2V for 8c on a B350 board. Bought a Gigabyte Gaming 3 with a Ryzen 1700 on release week expecting that the board would work just fine as it had all the features I needed. Little did I know about VRMs and voltages at the time compared to what I have read in the last 20 pages of this thread has made me realize I have done a misinformed purchase.

Are the VRMs in B350 boards that bad? Should I just set vcore to 1.2v and push until max stable clock? It seems like I may have shot myself in the foot back in March without even realizing it.


----------



## chew*

If you want it to last. Ryzen in general and a b350 @ 1.2 3.6 should last you until the next latest and greatest hardware advancement...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hued*
> 
> First time posting here and first time overclocker. I read a reply several pages back suggesting 1.2V for 8c on a B350 board. Bought a Gigabyte Gaming 3 with a Ryzen 1700 on release week expecting that the board would work just fine as it had all the features I needed. Little did I know about VRMs and voltages at the time compared to what I have read in the last 20 pages of this thread has made me realize I have done a misinformed purchase.
> 
> Are the VRMs in B350 boards that bad? Should I just set vcore to 1.2v and push until max stable clock? It seems like I may have shot myself in the foot back in March without even realizing it.


They're not bad in the classic 'random explosions' sense, but they're on the inexpensive side of the scale. As with most things you get what you pay for with VRM components. If a board costs less, count on the board vendor having spent less on the VRM. B350 is designed around mild overclocks and seems to have R5 and R3 in mind. X370 was designed for the octa and pushing to 4.0 on eight cores calls for a stronger VRM implementation found on the better X370 boards.


----------



## Hued

The good news out of this is that if 8 core 1.2V @ 3.6ghz is the max recommended for B350 boards, then the Wraith Spire included in the R7 1700 is perfectly fine as it holds the CPU temps no higher than 85C in Prime95 small FFT with that voltage and clock speed.

Edit: clarified core count.


----------



## chew*

Max for 8c at least.

A 4c you can oc to the moon on them 1.4v etc etc.

6c decent but not max...1.3 is good.


----------



## mus1mus

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Epyc_Server_Architecture/


----------



## rjeftw

Well look what showed up before I came into work tonight, and my 1080Ti due in Thursday evening as well!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*

































Simply Superb, LOVE all white kits, they are perfect for any all White Motherboards as we all know here on OCN central







.


----------



## gagac1971

hey to all here...i am kind new amd owner...i have ryzen 7 1800x ...just wonted to tell you my first night overclock expirience.
i dont know if is nice but i am on 3.9 ghz whit 1,22v rock stable...that is nice voltage for 3.9 ghz?
grettings from portugal!!!


----------



## gagac1971

hey to all here...i am kind new amd owner...i have ryzen 7 1800x ...just wonted to tell you my first night overclock expirience.
i dont know if is nice but i am on 3.9 ghz whit 1,22v rock stable...that is nice voltage for 3.9 ghz?
grettings from portugal!!!
quick update voltage is 1.24v on 3.9 ghz....


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey to all here...i am kind new amd owner...i have ryzen 7 1800x ...just wonted to tell you my first night overclock expirience.
> i dont know if is nice but i am on 3.9 ghz whit 1,22v rock stable...that is nice voltage for 3.9 ghz?
> grettings from portugal!!!
> quick update voltage is 1.24v on 3.9 ghz....


That is a great voltage, i need 1.375v to hit 3915 stable


----------



## mus1mus

Golden. 4.0?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey to all here...i am kind new amd owner...i have ryzen 7 1800x ...just wonted to tell you my first night overclock expirience.
> i dont know if is nice but i am on 3.9 ghz whit 1,22v rock stable...that is nice voltage for 3.9 ghz?
> grettings from portugal!!!
> quick update voltage is 1.24v on 3.9 ghz....


Stable in games or stable at 100% synthetic load?


----------



## shadowxaero

Hey would this be a fair way to simulate Cine-bench performance scores?



So in Cine-bench @ 3.925Ghz I score 1712 multicore and 156 single thread.

So like for my 1700 we would have ((1,712/156)/16) * 20 = 13.718
13.718 * 156 = 2,140

So 2,140 would be about what the 10 core Ryzen Chip would score assuming a similar 3.93Ghz OC?

If so that would make it around 10% slower than the 7900k overclocked.

But the 1800x has dropped to around 450 bucks and if the weaker or the two 16 core Threadripper chips cost 849 dollars I think it would be safe to say the 10 core may very well cost around 500 to 550 bucks.

If that is the case, with the 7900K costing 1000 dollars, will it essentially be dead on release against a 10% slower Ryzen 9 chip at literally half the price?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Hey would this be a fair way to simulate Cine-bench performance scores?
> 
> 
> 
> So in Cine-bench @ 3.925Ghz I score 1712 multicore and 156 single thread.
> 
> So like for my 1700 we would have ((1,712/156)/16) * 20 = 13.718
> 13.718 * 156 = 2,140
> 
> So 2,140 would be about what the 10 core Ryzen Chip would score assuming a similar 3.93Ghz OC?
> 
> If so that would make it around 10% slower than the 7900k overclocked.
> 
> But the 1800x has dropped to around 450 bucks and if the weaker or the two 16 core Threadripper chips cost 849 dollars I think it would be safe to say the 10 core may very well cost around 500 to 550 bucks.
> 
> If that is the case, with the 7900K costing 1000 dollars, will it essentially be dead on release against a 10% slower Ryzen 9 chip at literally half the price?


Hard to say. We don't know if the infinity fabric between the 2 dies will impact performance.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hard to say. We don't know if the infinity fabric between the 2 dies will impact performance.


I was wondering the same thing myself. Not sure how well quad channel RAM will help the infinity fabric either. But even still I feel like Intel HAS to slash prices to compete. if quad channel does help scaling the that may even bring Ryzen 9 close to matching the i9 series.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing myself. Not sure how well quad channel RAM will help the infinity fabric either. But even still I feel like Intel HAS to slash prices to compete. if quad channel does help scaling the that may even bring Ryzen 9 close to matching the i9 series.


Well on the Ryzen 7 models the infinity fabric is 256 bits, and functions at half the speed of the memory. So if you have 3200 Mhz memory you get a 1600 Mhz Fabric at 256 bits wide. Having 4 memory channels might actually adversely affect it rather than positively since the memory communication crosses the Fabric. At this point we can't be sure because we don't know if it is wider than 256 bits, or not.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well on the Ryzen 7 models the infinity fabric is 256 bits, and functions at half the speed of the memory. So if you have 3200 Mhz memory you get a 1600 Mhz Fabric at 256 bits wide. Having 4 memory channels might actually adversely affect it rather than positively since the memory communication crosses the Fabric. At this point we can't be sure because we don't know if it is wider than 256 bits, or not.


TR is likely going to be NUMA (think of it as a 2S R7 platform). For specific workloads like rendering, NUMA mitigates the inter-silicon communication bottleneck.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> TR is likely going to be NUMA (think of it as a 2S R7 platform). For specific workloads like rendering, NUMA mitigates the inter-silicon communication bottleneck.


This could certainly be the case. Is that how the Epyc 32 core chips are being handled now? I haven't looked at any reviews yet.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> This could certainly be the case. Is that how the Epyc 32 core chips are being handled now? I haven't looked at any reviews yet.


Just by the physical design, yes. IF is effectively HyperTransport++, meaning that Epyc/TR are just like many of AMDs last gen server products with better bus arbitration, cache coherency, and control logic.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Just by the physical design, yes. IF is effectively HyperTransport++, meaning that Epyc/TR are just like many of AMDs last gen server products with better bus arbitration, cache coherency, and control logic.


I'm not sure if i'm mis-understanding, but i was asking if a single Epyc chip is being treated as a 4 chip Numa, or not. Aside from the mis-understanding a quick google did find me this:
Infinity Fabric[edit]
Infinity Fabric is a superset of HyperTransport announced by AMD in 2016 as an interconnect for its GPUs and CPUs. It is also usable as interchip Interconnect for communitcation between CPUs and GPUs.[6][7] The company said the Infinity Fabric would scale from 30GBytes/s to 512GBytes/s, and be used in the Zen-based CPUs and Vega GPUs which were subsequently released in 2017.

Looks like they might make the IF wider on later models of Ryzen, and then the memclock won't matter. Ryzen 7's at 1066 Mhz are only like 32GBps. So if they even just double it to 64GBps for 1066 then there'd be such better performance. Probably 5-7% just from increasing the speed of the IF on Ryzen 7. I can't imagine how that will help TR, and Epyc.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm mis-understanding, but i was asking if a single Epyc chip is being treated as a 4 chip Numa, or not. Aside from the mis-understanding a quick google did find me this:
> Infinity Fabric[edit]
> Infinity Fabric is a superset of HyperTransport announced by AMD in 2016 as an interconnect for its GPUs and CPUs. It is also usable as interchip Interconnect for communitcation between CPUs and GPUs.[6][7] The company said the Infinity Fabric would scale from 30GBytes/s to 512GBytes/s, and be used in the Zen-based CPUs and Vega GPUs which were subsequently released in 2017.
> 
> Looks like they might make the IF wider on later models of Ryzen, and then the memclock won't matter. Ryzen 7's at 1066 Mhz are only like 32GBps. So if they even just double it to 64GBps for 1066 then there'd be such better performance. Probably 5-7% just from increasing the speed of the IF on Ryzen 7. I can't imagine how that will help TR, and Epyc.


Its is NUMA, the whole design is NUMA-esque from the start. TR is effectively a 2S NUMA configuration while Epyc is a 4S NUMA configuration. Doing it on package reduces the platform costs by a huge amount, and cost effective performance is what the goal was.

The IF wont get wider, it will just clock up. AFAIK, the die-die IF runs over the same transceivers used for PCI-E, so the die-die bandwidth is up in the air until we can inspect some samples in very targeted benchmarks. Also keep in mind that it is a fabric, meaning that total aggregate bandwidth increases as you add nodes to it.

Personally I want to see a X399 refresh with full four die package support. Getting eight memory channels onto an ATX board is going to be a major feat though.

Apologies for the mass number of edits, digging out comparisons with older AMD tech takes time since it has its roots stretching so far back.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its is NUMA, the whole design is NUMA-esque from the start. TR is effectively a 2S NUMA configuration while Epyc is a 4S NUMA configuration. Doing it on package reduces the platform costs by a huge amount, and cost effective performance is what the goal was.
> 
> The IF wont get wider, it will just clock up. AFAIK, the die-die IF runs over the same transceivers used for PCI-E, so the die-die bandwidth is up in the air until we can inspect some samples in very targeted benchmarks. Also keep in mind that it is a fabric, meaning that total aggregate bandwidth increases as you add nodes to it.
> 
> Personally I want to see a X399 refresh with full four die package support. Getting eight memory channels onto an ATX board is going to be a major feat though.
> 
> Apologies for the mass number of edits, digging out comparisons with older AMD tech takes time since it has its roots stretching so far back.


Surely it has to get wider at some point? They stated it ranges from 30GBps to 512GBps. They'd have to clock it just stupid high to get 512GBps out of 256 bits at the moment. I do see that HT+ never changed its width, but surely with the scaling they are aiming for with IF it will. I can't see it clocking up to 8000Mhz.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Surely it has to get wider at some point? They stated it ranges from 30GBps to 512GBps. They'd have to clock it just stupid high to get 512GBps out of 256 bits at the moment. I do see that HT+ never changed its width, but surely with the scaling they are aiming for with IF it will. I can't see it clocking up to 8000Mhz.


GDDR5 is already there effectively, no reason you couldn't use the same signaling techniques. Wider may happen if they keep the IF at the same size but reduce metal layer pitch, but superwide mesh/fabric topologies are not very efficient AFAIK.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here have the cryorig h5 ultimate? Is it enough cooling to tame these chips at 1.4v or would i need r1 ultimate for that? H5 is half the price, would rather go that route if i can.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone in here have the cryorig h5 ultimate? Is it enough cooling to tame these chips at 1.4v or would i need r1 ultimate for that? H5 is half the price, would rather go that route if i can.


buy something less disposable......my h220 is going on 5+ years....drained once and that was to add longer tygon norprene.

http://www.swiftech.com/H140-X.aspx


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> buy something less disposable......my h220 is going on 5+ years....drained once and that was to add longer tygon norprene.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/H140-X.aspx


My case doesnt do particularly well with AIO's, for example a noctua NHD-15 will outdo a H105 from corsair:





That is a dam good price for the swiftech H-240x tho.


----------



## SuperZan

Swiftech units are also substantially better than rebranded Asetek coolers used by vendors.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Swiftech units are also substantially better than rebranded Asetek coolers used by vendors.


Still wouldnt beat a dual tower heatsink in my case tho. Plus my build is silent, wanna keep it that way : )


----------



## chew*

My motto is go swiftech for expandable AIO, go EK for full custom loop


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone in here have the cryorig h5 ultimate? Is it enough cooling to tame these chips at 1.4v or would i need r1 ultimate for that? H5 is half the price, would rather go that route if i can.


Negative; Was using a D15 which seemed alright minus the unbearable fan colors Noctua has.. It was okay. Had to offset my first fan because of the height of my ram... which I know that my new HOF's would not fit in anyway. I wouldn't skimp on a cooler, I'd rather spend more now and not have to worry about possibly needing a better cooler later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> buy something less disposable......my h220 is going on 5+ years....drained once and that was to add longer tygon norprene.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/H140-X.aspx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My case doesnt do particularly well with AIO's, for example a noctua NHD-15 will outdo a H105 from corsair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a dam good price for the swiftech H-240x tho.


If that H-240X was ever in stock I would have bought one








My H100i V2 just got put back in this past weekend... I feel like I will want to go full custom once I have my 1080Ti in... though.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya that 240x price is insane. Ya you are probably right ill likely need a dual tower cooler, just gotta decide between R1 ultimate and dark rock pro 3. Dark rock couple degress warmer, but looks better and is quieter.


----------



## chew*

I highly suggest the older units also.......the bottom part of rad can be push/pull......unlike the newer models.


----------



## Scotty99

So just messin around with stock cooler, i got side of my case off with box fan blowing on it lol.

4.0ghz not stable at 1.392v. But at least i got a chip that can do 4.0 i guess lol, havent tried pushing volts higher, assume i need at least 1.415 or more. I know some people cant even get into windows at 4.0 with a 1700, or at least from what i read on here.

Really tho if you think about it, its kinda ridiculous. I get 453 cpu-z score single core, 433 at 3.8ghz. All that extra voltage and heat for 20 points....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> That is a great voltage, i need 1.375v to hit 3915 stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Golden. 4.0?


Stable in games or stable at 100% synthetic load?yes stable on gaming and synthetic load...man i never had luck whit procesors....maybe this is the first time?
will rise to 4.0 ghz and will see how much of voltage will need...
p.s. this post helped me so much in a way how to overclock and have idle clocks on ryzen


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6dgv1y/1800x_system_wont_downclock_in_windows_voltages/


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Stable in games or stable at 100% synthetic load?yes stable on gaming and synthetic load...man i never had luck whit procesors....maybe this is the first time?
> will rise to 4.0 ghz and will see how much of voltage will need...
> p.s. this post helped me so much in a way how to overclock and have idle clocks on ryzen
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6dgv1y/1800x_system_wont_downclock_in_windows_voltages/


Did you updated from a 4790k? Big improvement, right?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Did you updated from a 4790k? Big improvement, right?


Upgrade from i7 6700k...just couldn't keep up whit live stream and gaming on the one pc...


----------



## gagac1971

Just spender some time reading posts a lot of people need voltage superior then 1.35v for 3.9 GHz overclock...
I don't know what is going on but 3.9 GHz whit 1.24v is nothing then amazing....
First time in my life that I had silicon lottery luck...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Did you updated from a 4790k? Big improvement, right?


Will need to update my rig specs...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

So I just read about XFR and the temp offset, is this still a thing? Sounds like a massive pain in the ass if you ask me... Does the Crosshair VI Hero bios show the real temps or the offset temps? Do i REALLY have to set my fan profiles with a -20c offset? Or did ASUS release a bios update regarding this?


----------



## mus1mus

BIOS 1401 displays temps from the SIO.

Or with the offset applied. Not sure about their terminologies.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BIOS 1401 displays temps from the SIO.
> 
> Or with the offset applied. Not sure about their terminologies.


Ive seen some dumb ****

edit: makes me regret getting the 1700x, should've gotten the 1700.


----------



## mus1mus

Depends on the chip's quality you get.

Never did I regret my 1800X. Cost me a lot. But yeah.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on the chip's quality you get.
> 
> Never did I regret my 1800X. Cost me a lot. But yeah.


Wait.. Did you mean that the 1401 bios has a -20c offset to correct it? In that case great!

Im reading here https://community.amd.com/thread/217082 that the 1401 has a -20c offset, but for some reason this bios is not listed on official motherboard's page.


----------



## mus1mus

It's a beta. Look up the CH6 thread.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's a beta. Look up the CH6 thread.


Yea, downloaded it already. Man this bios is such a relief lol


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

It also has some issues.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> It also has some issues.


Pick your poison


----------



## mus1mus

Nothing spectacular for me. Just that my settings keep being lost after a shutdown when running higher than 3200MHz RAM.

gups said it can be mitigated by increasing the fail count option.


----------



## gupsterg

Settings lost with Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training error) would need user to tweak RAM setup. And yep Fail_CNT may help, sometimes a person's setup is only slightly "iffy" so on 2nd 3rd try it's fine, if wildly wrong for initial post tests/stress then even increasing to 3+ tries is futile.

Super IO chip temperature readings is under red boxed section. Orange is from CPU. SIO CPU sensor is used for fan control.



The Stilt so far has said PMU FW part of AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4 used in UEFI 1401 is one step forward and two or three back. His basis on this comment was that the timings which he could tweak in UEFI 9943 AGESA 1.0.0.6 made the same setup RAM unstable







.

I seem to have got back my 3333MHz tweak'd setup on UEFI 1401, gonna check if performance is there later today. Personally the new option of CAD Bus configuration may yield users higher MHz RAM, issue they may run into is stabilising tighter timings







, which could potentially result in 0 gains for MHz gained







.

The Stilt also posted some data recently on MHz scaling and then 2 low latency setups thrown in to show latency is king after 3200MHz. LL can play a bigger part as DF is no longer a bottleneck, I would hazard a guess this is based on case used to show scaling. Links to posts, link 1, link 2. To achieve 3200MHz C12 1T tight he used greater than or equal to 1.45V, plus F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one gups.

+1


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Settings lost with Q-Code: F9 (ie memory training error) would need user to tweak RAM setup. And yep Fail_CNT may help, sometimes a person's setup is only slightly "iffy" so on 2nd 3rd try it's fine, if wildly wrong for initial post tests/stress then even increasing to 3+ tries is futile.
> 
> Super IO chip temperature readings is under red boxed section. Orange is from CPU. SIO CPU sensor is used for fan control.
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt so far has said PMU FW part of AGESA 1.0.0.6 RC4 used in UEFI 1401 is one step forward and two or three back. His basis on this comment was that the timings which he could tweak in UEFI 9943 AGESA 1.0.0.6 made the same setup RAM unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I seem to have got back my 3333MHz tweak'd setup on UEFI 1401, gonna check if performance is there later today. Personally the new option of CAD Bus configuration may yield users higher MHz RAM, issue they may run into is stabilising tighter timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which could potentially result in 0 gains for MHz gained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Stilt also posted some data recently on MHz scaling and then 2 low latency setups thrown in to show latency is king after 3200MHz. LL can play a bigger part as DF is no longer a bottleneck, I would hazard a guess this is based on case used to show scaling. Links to posts, link 1, link 2. To achieve 3200MHz C12 1T tight he used greater than or equal to 1.45V, plus F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.


Ahh so what i have been showing in 32m pi has been right all along...but i already knew that









32m does not lie..aida...meh..random sauce.

Sticks used/needed are up for debate...more important a lucky or binned set...i just got a 3600 c15 set worse than my 3200 c14...

3200 c12









3400 c14









Trend stays the same higher...

3600 c14









3466 c12









Almost perfectly linear .700-.800 on the dot variance each time i sacrifice latency for speed...

It really is no different than any AMD arch to date...

Deneb liked tight...elpida

Thuban clocked higher but needed way more speed and tight to match deneb with flares...

Llano liked flare and tight while high speed...

More things change...more they stay the same..

BD meh...was not worth my time...mostly due to my inability to help....not competitive AMD falls on death ears to vendors..


----------



## gagac1971

ok after some hours and making you tube BF1 live stream i can tell you this ryzen 1800x is beast of the procesor...finnaly i can stream on 1080 60 fps buttery shooth.nothing more to say here...i am so happy...now we will push this bro to the 4.0 ghz...


----------



## chew*

Yep that is what i noticed when running prime 95 + heaven on AMD vs intel...

Loaded...ryzen is smooth...can multi task very well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one gups.
> 
> +1


Thanks not outta the woods yet chap







. I had one error, link. This test run besides testing the timings which have passed before was about affect of ambient on say "platform". From linked post the discussion you'll see where "we're" going







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ahh so what i have been showing in 32m pi has been right all along...but i already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32m does not lie..aida...meh..random sauce.
> 
> Sticks used/needed are up for debate...more important a lucky or binned set...i just got a 3600 c15 set worse than my 3200 c14...
> 
> 3200 c12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3400 c14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trend stays the same higher...
> 
> 3600 c14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 c12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost perfectly linear .700-.800 on the dot variance each time i sacrifice latency for speed...
> 
> It really is no different than any AMD arch to date...
> 
> Deneb liked tight...elpida
> 
> Thuban clocked higher but needed way more speed and tight to match deneb with flares...
> 
> Llano liked flare and tight while high speed...
> 
> More things change...more they stay the same..
> 
> BD meh...was not worth my time...mostly due to my inability to help....not competitive AMD falls on death ears to vendors..


Yes some of his testing has echo'd your Pi data







and some of your posted info not. For example UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 was used for his test case, which I think was a gripe in your testing, as it was slacker for Pi as you increased RAM MHz. Where as 3466MHz LL was best in The Stilt's test case.

My take on it is still AGESA 1.0.0.6 is best. RC4 has be highlighted as an issue for stability with tighten timings and not be quantified as slower yet by The Stilt AFAIK.

By this I detract no value from your testing or shares







and look forward to more activity/shares from you







.


----------



## chew*

Nah it was not a slacker as i increased...the c6h is just a slacker in pi in general on latest we tested...which btw i have not touched in weeks...

Obviously increase in speed decrease in latency got faster....but it was not where i think it should be time wise...

Time wise...whats posted on bot...vs what we have done...lets say we are sandbagging...

In that respect c6h...is way behind the curve last we tested...regardless of agesa...

I mean seriously...i am posting prime stable runs @ 8:17s c14 lol....

Furthermore...i could match c6h with b350....comparable performance of a flagship with there own elcheapo...is just as bad as losing...


----------



## gupsterg

I do not doubt your testing







.

I can say for test cases I used C6H for it was showing improvement. Then I am also at a disadvantage that I have not used differing boards like you and say mus1mus.

Here is a table I drew up and the raw data/excel file is in my thread in a post.


----------



## chew*

It is preety much the same regardless of boards.

3200 is obviously faster.

Aida is semi useless...

The sacrifice of latency for speed is not worth it @ 3200 or higher.

Not seeing gains from fabric could be also attributed to weak chip.

Over 3400 on this chip effecciency plummets...

I would need one of those golden imc chips to further my testing.

Really need a stripped tuned OS for consistency...

My 32m OS is ripped to an SSD which sole purpose in life is to hold a clean 32m OS to dup to another ssd...

I use a hard drive duper which is a perfect exact copy every time.

Likewise my times are always consistent...which is super critical when tuning each sub timing one at a time...

This is pretty much how reviews and or any testing must be done to see scaling.

That said...all the boards got a fair shake...

Giga and asrock are light years faster than asus and msi.

Why? I have no clue...in the asus case it could be attributed to slacking/high ram clocks.

In Msi case....no freaking clue because it is not hitting high ram clocks either...

Hwbot confirms my findings quite well..

Giga and asrock winning asus trailing but needing massive ram speeds...msi nowhere to be found...


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.


----------



## austinmrs

Hey guys,

I really dont know what to do, so im asking for your opinions:

There is a big discount here, on a store, and i can get this bundle:

Asus x370 Prime + 1700 = 454€

I was previously thinking about this combo, and its not discounted:

Taichi + 1600 = 488€

What do you think?

Should i go for the Asus X370 prime? Or the board sucks to OC a 1700?

There is also a Asus Crosshair VI + 1700 = 560€ (but this is a bit out of my budbget already).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I really dont know what to do, so im asking for your opinions:
> 
> There is a big discount here, on a store, and i can get this bundle:
> 
> Asus x370 Prime + 1700 = 454€
> 
> I was previously thinking about this combo, and its not discounted:
> 
> Taichi + 1600 = 488€
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Should i go for the Asus X370 prime? Or the board sucks to OC a 1700?
> 
> There is also a Asus Crosshair VI + 1700 = 560€ (but this is a bit out of my budbget already).


if it's the asus x370 pro it does not suck to overclock a 1700. memory will not perform as well as taichi this does not mean it's going to be bad at all. just the way asus has headed.
if it's the x370 A then forget about it. it only exists to fill a price gap in my opinion.

taichi needs no defense. many extras , wifi+bt best vrm quality and p state overclocking from bios if that's your interest. as "futureproof" as we can expect.

neither's bad. if you need more cores then the deal with the 1700 would be my choice if it's less critical the taichi's added features are pretty attractive on top of the excellent performance in overclocking and there's always zen2 ...


----------



## mus1mus

What if Taichi + 1700?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> if it's the asus x370 pro it does not suck to overclock a 1700. memory will not perform as well as taichi this does not mean it's going to be bad at all. just the way asus has headed.
> if it's the x370 A then forget about it. it only exists to fill a price gap in my opinion.
> 
> taichi needs no defense. many extras , wifi+bt best vrm quality and p state overclocking from bios if that's your interest. as "futureproof" as we can expect.
> 
> neither's bad. if you need more cores then the deal with the 1700 would be my choice if it's less critical the taichi's added features are pretty attractive on top of the excellent performance in overclocking and there's always zen2 ...


Yes its the "Asus PRIME X370-PRO"!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What if Taichi + 1700?


That will cost more than the Crosshair VI + 1700. Because this last is offered discounted when bhought on bundle.

I want a future proof stuff.

Maybe i will take the CH6 + 1700 bundle and open my budget a little more...


----------



## mus1mus

Pretty sure they can flex that bundle. You only need to ask. Same thing essentially.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty sure they can flex that bundle. You only need to ask. Same thing essentially.


This bundles only exist with Asus boards... It's a ~40€ discount when you buy the bundle


----------



## chew*

I go about it like this...

Do you normally see 80f plus ambient temps in your house?

Does your pc usually sound like it is about to take flight.

If answer to #1 is yes and answer to # 2 is no. Grab the taichi.

If answer to #1 is no and answer to #2 is yes. Grab whatever feature set suits your use best.


----------



## mus1mus

Ahh. Makes sense.

Any store reflecting the recent price cuts on your area?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahh. Makes sense.
> 
> Any store reflecting the recent price cuts on your area?


Nah dude, im from Portugal, prices here are pretty high...


----------



## miklkit

Question. Not wanting to start any arguments but am looking for information. It has been stated that the 1800X is not suitable for air cooling while the 1700 is.

Why? They are physically the same, so that is not it. They run at pretty much the same voltage when OCed so that is not it. Is it just the 1800X's personality, like the FX 8xxx are fine with air cooling but the 9xxx are not ok with air cooling because of their "spikey" personality?

Could it have something to do with the smaller 14nm process concentrating the heat so that heat pipes are not as effective?

Just curious.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Question. Not wanting to start any arguments but am looking for information. It has been stated that the 1800X is not suitable for air cooling while the 1700 is.
> 
> Why? They are physically the same, so that is not it. They run at prety much the same voltage when OCed so that is not it. Is it just the 1800X's personality, like the FX 8xxx are fine with air cooling but the 9xxx are not ok with air cooling because of their "spikey" personality?
> 
> Could it have something to do with the smaller 14nm process concentrating the heat so that heat pipes are not as effective?
> 
> Just curious.


Too late, air vs water inc followed by aio vs semi vs full custom...

Can be air cooled. next!

x chips are hotter. it's a characteristic that goes hand in hand with their higher clock potential.

more effective cooling will benefit them but that's not random aio junk any more than it's bargain basement air.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah my 1800x was fine on the coolermaster T4 even overclocked to 4ghz


----------



## miklkit

So there is nothing different in its personality that would make it degrade under air cooling?


----------



## Darlinangel

Only performance compared to a full custom liquid loop


----------



## chew*

If these chips can degrade....I have yet to find a way.....1.575 on air.....nope 1.9 vdimm........nope 1.8 vddp nope. 1.5 SOC cold nope. obviously 1.575 at 100c in prime......is dumb....

Freeze them and run 1.6 for days nope common sense applies though.....if you run cinebench at 1.4 cold and can pass higher than 1.6v cold......obviously.....1.6 is to much......

I would muster a guess......the best way to kill a chip is get a b350 run 1.5v get PWM warm nuke pwm and you might get lucky and kill the cpu.

alternatively.....you can solder test leads to a 9 volt battery and touch pins or pads on any amd or intel cpu to kill them if you feel like tossing money away.

moving on.....

I figured I would pop this up.......this is how hard it is and how long it takes me to test my IMC/memory since some people like to comment I am doing it the hard way or wrong.

takes so long........


----------



## austinmrs

Guys, what about the Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-GAMING 5?

Its 35/40€ cheaper than the Taichi here.

is it a solid option too?


----------



## chew*

Performance is good...vrm runs hot...great if you live in iceland or a wind tunnel or are deaf.

K maybe a little exaggerated...active cooling vrm would be wise... especially under extreme load.

Oh and gaming 5 is overpriced...might as well get k7 with clock gen chip...

Avoid k5...


----------



## austinmrs

Aight, im going for the Taichi then









Probably going for a 1600 instead of 1700.

I will play cs go and Player Unknow Battlegrounds, and i will stream sometimes those games, but i think a 1600 overclocked to 3.9/4.0Ghz will be enough, right?


----------



## Martin778

@chew*,
I know you were tinkering with a Gigabyte board but by chance do you have any OC profiles for the C6H?
I've checked quite a few guides but I'm stuck on black screen / Q-Code 8 w. blinking orange LED while running P95.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> @chew*,
> I know you were tinkering with a Gigabyte board but by chance do you have any OC profiles for the C6H?
> I've checked quite a few guides but I'm stuck on black screen / Q-Code 8 w. blinking orange LED while running P95.


Vcore/speed and or temps for black screen. All boards do the same. Some get stuck there never to speak again lol.

If cooling is good...set 1.40 llc 3 optimized phase.

Run cb till you can pass over and over..down clock 100 mhz...run prime.


----------



## Martin778

Probably 4GHz is too much then. Cooling shouldn't be a problem, haven't reached Tdie of 60*C yet on my H115i.
RAM is quite garbage'y (MFR) but I will be ordering FlareX 3200C14 soon.

My SOC is at 1.13. 1.38V RAM. LLC5 for CPU and SOC, Optimized phase.



I also wonder what's the trick with x8 PCIE.


----------



## chew*

1.050 is usually a good ballpark for soc. Mfr is probably screwing with you.

32g seems to require a bump in vddp.

Chip will most likely clock better once you get off hynix. Not by much but a little.

8x pci e hmm...i could have swore mine ran @ 16x single card.

There is options in SB...iirc as well as gen 1,2,3 for bclk with newer cards.


----------



## Martin778

Thanks, I will leave the rig on stock settings until the B-Die cavalry arrives, no point in pushing it on MFR







I'm already more than happy with Ryzen, been running EVGA SR2 with 2x 5670's @ 4.4GHz before but the SR2 is getting dementia and forgets some RAM (typical SR2...).

The kit I'm using now is a 2x8GB Vengeance LPX 3200 C16, Ver. 5.39.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I also wonder what's the trick with x8 PCIE.


pci-e 3 slots downclock when not in use, it might be that as it changes to pci-e 2 on mine when at desktop.

another thing is something else in the 2nd or 3rd pci-e slot, my last motherboard would change to pci-e 4x when i had 2 gpu's and a sound card in the 3rd slot.


----------



## miklkit

So the reason not to air cool an 1800X is "because I say so."

Well, I dug around and found an old stress test at probable Ryzen voltage. It was an FX 9590 @ 4.7 and 1.428 vcore running in the 49-51C range on air. Is it reasonable to expect similar temps at that voltage with Ryzen with that setup?


Again I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row before spending money.


----------



## navjack27

ryzen is VERY efficient the zen cores are amazing. heat won't be an issue for a good air cooler, no worries. even my CRAP like i said http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-t4/ handles it overclocked


----------



## chew*

No...probably be 60-70c and more like 80c @ 1.4+.

I am using mosfet based paste in 80f ambients with the noctua amd cooler fans on auto...my cpu lives @ 70-80c with 1.3v...i gave up caring as soon as summer hit and until i can order a clearance h240x( possibly never )...beyond that i will not bother or waste my time/money...


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing myself. Not sure how well quad channel RAM will help the infinity fabric either. But even still I feel like Intel HAS to slash prices to compete. if quad channel does help scaling the that may even bring Ryzen 9 close to matching the i9 series.
> 
> 
> 
> Well on the Ryzen 7 models the infinity fabric is 256 bits, and functions at half the speed of the memory. So if you have 3200 Mhz memory you get a 1600 Mhz Fabric at 256 bits wide. Having 4 memory channels might actually adversely affect it rather than positively since the memory communication crosses the Fabric. At this point we can't be sure because we don't know if it is wider than 256 bits, or not.
Click to expand...

Actually it is only the interconnects that individually connect the mem controllers, the IO controllers and the CCX cores that are limiting the bandwidth. Each interconnect can transfer 32 bytes per cycle in both directions. The memory controller then breaks the transfers down to 16 bytes per cycle to each stick of memory which is your 256bit bus to each stick. The threadripper block diagrams indicate that the extra 2 channels are an additional module and have an additional interconnect so the scaling "should" (famous last words) be pretty much in line with Ryzen. Total memory bandwidth will increase but the number of threads accessing it will also increase in parallel.

I would expect to see about the same single core performance as what we see now with Ryzen and multi core scaling in line with the number of threads available. The gaming performance "issues" in Ryzen is being caused by the contention between the GPU access to the memory controller requirements and the requirements of 16 threads also trying to get access to the memory controller at the same time. That is the reason why with high end GPUs, the R5 1600 chips game with a similar performance to the R7 1700/1800x chips, The memory controller is only having to deal with the load imposed by 12 threads instead of 16 so there is not the same levels of contention for the memory controller.

The tests done by all the reviewers with 1080ti/titan and saying their methodology demonstrated something that was CPU bound and not GPU bound with Ryzen R7 were wrong. Their test results were demonstrating something that was data fabric interconnect to memory controller bound. Their tests were not running either the CPU or GPU at 100% but they just decided to ignore that fact because of a lack of understanding of what the AMD chip was actually doing. The high memory latency combined with the reduced bandwidth caused by the slower memory at launch exacerbated the problem. The improvements being seen with the better memory performance is starting to make the 8 core contention problem go away.

The Data fabric itself is a big backplane that has a huge amount of bandwidth. AMD has previously said 100GB/s but that should increase with higher memory frequency and be at about 130GB/s with 3200MT ram.

Intel are actually doing something similar with the new skylake x chips as well but calling it a mesh network. Interesting to see that memory latency on these new Intel chips has also increased over the previous ring bus design they were using.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So the reason not to air cool an 1800X is "because I say so."
> 
> Well, I dug around and found an old stress test at probable Ryzen voltage. It was an FX 9590 @ 4.7 and 1.428 vcore running in the 49-51C range on air. Is it reasonable to expect similar temps at that voltage with Ryzen with that setup?
> 
> 
> Again I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row before spending money.


When I first got my 1800X I had an H-100 on it until koolance offered an AM 4 block. I recall it hitting around 80 C at 4 ghz under prime 95 at 1.38 volts. That's including the +20 offset.

Ryzen isn't like the FX - much more docile not nearly as prone to core temp spikes.

A decent air cooler should do just fine.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is only the interconnects that individually connect the mem controllers, the IO controllers and the CCX cores that are limiting the bandwidth. Each interconnect can transfer 32 bytes per cycle in both directions. The memory controller then breaks the transfers down to 16 bytes per cycle to each stick of memory which is your 256bit bus to each stick. The threadripper block diagrams indicate that the extra 2 channels are an additional module and have an additional interconnect so the scaling "should" (famous last words) be pretty much in line with Ryzen. Total memory bandwidth will increase but the number of threads accessing it will also increase in parallel.
> 
> I would expect to see about the same single core performance as what we see now with Ryzen and multi core scaling in line with the number of threads available. The gaming performance "issues" in Ryzen is being caused by the contention between the GPU access to the memory controller requirements and the requirements of 16 threads also trying to get access to the memory controller at the same time. That is the reason why with high end GPUs, the R5 1600 chips game with a similar performance to the R7 1700/1800x chips, The memory controller is only having to deal with the load imposed by 12 threads instead of 16 so there is not the same levels of contention for the memory controller.
> 
> The tests done by all the reviewers with 1080ti/titan and saying their methodology demonstrated something that was CPU bound and not GPU bound with Ryzen R7 were wrong. Their test results were demonstrating something that was data fabric interconnect to memory controller bound. Their tests were not running either the CPU or GPU at 100% but they just decided to ignore that fact because of a lack of understanding of what the AMD chip was actually doing. The high memory latency combined with the reduced bandwidth caused by the slower memory at launch exacerbated the problem. The improvements being seen with the better memory performance is starting to make the 8 core contention problem go away.
> 
> The Data fabric itself is a big backplane that has a huge amount of bandwidth. AMD has previously said 100GB/s but that should increase with higher memory frequency and be at about 130GB/s with 3200MT ram.
> 
> Intel are actually doing something similar with the new skylake x chips as well but calling it a mesh network. Interesting to see that memory latency on these new Intel chips has also increased over the previous ring bus design they were using.


i see someone else has read the AMD Programmer Guide for Ryzen and understood what it said. nice!


----------



## austinmrs

What do you guys do on this platform after a fresh windows install?

Install all windows updates and then?

Do you even go to the motherboard website grab some drivers?

Or do you only go to AMD website and install the chipset drivers?


----------



## gagac1971

asus crosshair hero
ryzen 1800x
memory 32 gb G.skill ripjaws 2800 mhz 8192 mb *4 sticks
strange things happened today...
if i will put in ai overclock tuner on D.O.C.P standard i will get 2666 mhz which is under rated of my 2800 mhz speed ...
on the p-state overclock will put value 9C to get procesor to 3.9 ghz...boot nice cinebench 15 resulte is 1710 which is great score...
voltage on cpu is just 1.246v rock stable...but the memory is not runing on rated 2800 mhz speed...

ok from there in ai overclock tuner there is another option named D.O.C.P 1 which will loads optimal settings for the system and will give me rated 2800 mhz memory speed...
great news....but if i will try to overclock at D.O.C.P 1 on same overclock settings of 3.9 ghz and 1.246v system will even not past the boot menu ...whit code 9E which still dont have indication in asus book which came whit motherboard...
funny but whit D.O.C.P 1 and memory at rated speed system will boot but just on stock clocks...any tipe of overclock cant even past asus boot logo...
something is not wright here...
again i can do 3.9 ghz on core just whit 1.246v but not at rated memory speed...
can you help me guys please?some explanation?
thank you in advance...


----------



## chew*

Commonly the more you push imc the less you push cpu and or the more volts needed for same speed.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Commonly the more you push imc the less you push cpu and or the more volts needed for same speed.


*chew Did I miss your results with your c15 B-die? Or do I need to monitor the Taichi thread too haha


----------



## chew*

I have not bothered with 15 due to the fact that i found gear down cost 3 secs in pi...which is equivalent to the gain from 3333-3466.

Guess i will stick with even cl still or bclk from lower straps.

I have been posting the 24/7 screens/settings in asrock thread and XS.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have not bothered with 15 due to the fact that i found gear down cost 3 secs in pi...which is equivalent to the gain from 3333-3466.
> 
> Guess i will stick with even cl still or bclk from lower straps.
> 
> I have been posting the 24/7 screens/settings in asrock thread and XS.


Roger that, I'll start checking that out... See what I maybe able ninja some settings to try on the Killer this weekend; think my woman might hurt me if I spend anymore on parts for a little while... Taichi on hold for now









Thank you sir!


----------



## gagac1971

keep going on whit ryzen 1800x saga...
how the heck is possible to have 3.9 ghz overclock just whit 1.243volts???when ryzen default voltage is arround 1.3v-1.35v???


----------



## gagac1971

loool here is cpuz validate resulte
https://valid.x86.fr/kuz24y


----------



## chew*

Its not hard...but if you run cb over and over and over..more likely to get more reliable stability basis than cpu-z


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Question. Not wanting to start any arguments but am looking for information. It has been stated that the 1800X is not suitable for air cooling while the 1700 is.
> 
> Why? They are physically the same, so that is not it. They run at pretty much the same voltage when OCed so that is not it. Is it just the 1800X's personality, like the FX 8xxx are fine with air cooling but the 9xxx are not ok with air cooling because of their "spikey" personality?
> 
> Could it have something to do with the smaller 14nm process concentrating the heat so that heat pipes are not as effective?
> 
> Just curious.


I have an 1800x and X370 Taichi. My room is currently rather hot - probably 90-95F - due to sharing a full-time mining rig and the AC not being terribly aggressive.

I'm using an NH-D15S with two Noctua IndistrualPPC 3000rpm fans plus the stock fan in a Thorv2 case. Max tdie I can push @ 4 GHz is around 71C. VRM temps are . . . 49C? Socket temp is 52C. I really can't get it hotter than that. There are no temp spikes that I can ascertain. It just works.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not hard...but if you run cb over and over and over..more likely to get more reliable stability basis than cpu-z


Tried all benchmarks prime 95,realbench,cinebench...is rock stable 1.243v 3.9 GHz but when I put memory on rated speed and use same overclock board starts to display debug which is even not explained in asus crosshair book...code e9 just saying that will be information in future...
DOCP STANDARD will give me 2666 MHz of my 2800 MHz rated speed..
Applying DOCP1 will give me rated 2800 MHz.. .nice...but can't apply any time of overclock...just stuck at boot menu endlessly reading debug codes...
waiting for board updates? Getting new memory?


----------



## chew*

Commonly...when chasing a cpu-z record...we would down clock memory or run single channel...this allows higher frequency..

Its really no different on air...higher mem less cpu or more voltage need for same speed.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not hard...but if you run cb over and over and over..more likely to get more reliable stability basis than cpu-z


I always run Cinebench R15 and 11.5 10 times each. I know this will probably make you laugh but to me Ryzen fails quite easily if the setting doesn't work. For example within a few seconds at 1.2V 3.9Ghz my PC goes to a dark screen at 3.8Ghz one cinebench run fails at 3.7Ghz 1.2V i can run cinebench R15 and 11.5 10 times each.

Right now i'm at these settings with my setup, probably not 100% stable but i personally think adding a little more voltage for each setting will be stable.
1.1V 3.5Ghz
1.2V 3.7Ghz


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I always run Cinebench R15 and 11.5 10 times each. I know this will probably make you laugh but to me Ryzen fails quite easily if the setting doesn't work. For example within a few seconds at 1.2V 3.9Ghz my PC goes to a dark screen at 3.8Ghz one cinebench run fails at 3.7Ghz 1.2V i can run cinebench R15 and 11.5 10 times each.
> 
> Right now i'm at these settings with my setup, probably not 100% stable but i personally think adding a little more voltage for each setting will be stable.
> 1.1V 3.5Ghz
> 1.2V 3.7Ghz


Cinebench is easy to pass on Piledriver when it's unstable in Prime and also LinX (which is less demanding than Prime). Perhaps Ryzen is different but I bet Prime is still more demanding, especially with the right settings.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is only the interconnects that individually connect the mem controllers, the IO controllers and the CCX cores that are limiting the bandwidth. Each interconnect can transfer 32 bytes per cycle in both directions. The memory controller then breaks the transfers down to 16 bytes per cycle to each stick of memory which is your 256bit bus to each stick. The threadripper block diagrams indicate that the extra 2 channels are an additional module and have an additional interconnect so the scaling "should" (famous last words) be pretty much in line with Ryzen. Total memory bandwidth will increase but the number of threads accessing it will also increase in parallel.
> 
> I would expect to see about the same single core performance as what we see now with Ryzen and multi core scaling in line with the number of threads available. The gaming performance "issues" in Ryzen is being caused by the contention between the GPU access to the memory controller requirements and the requirements of 16 threads also trying to get access to the memory controller at the same time. That is the reason why with high end GPUs, the R5 1600 chips game with a similar performance to the R7 1700/1800x chips, The memory controller is only having to deal with the load imposed by 12 threads instead of 16 so there is not the same levels of contention for the memory controller.
> 
> The tests done by all the reviewers with 1080ti/titan and saying their methodology demonstrated something that was CPU bound and not GPU bound with Ryzen R7 were wrong. Their test results were demonstrating something that was data fabric interconnect to memory controller bound. Their tests were not running either the CPU or GPU at 100% but they just decided to ignore that fact because of a lack of understanding of what the AMD chip was actually doing. The high memory latency combined with the reduced bandwidth caused by the slower memory at launch exacerbated the problem. The improvements being seen with the better memory performance is starting to make the 8 core contention problem go away.
> 
> The Data fabric itself is a big backplane that has a huge amount of bandwidth. AMD has previously said 100GB/s but that should increase with higher memory frequency and be at about 130GB/s with 3200MT ram.
> 
> Intel are actually doing something similar with the new skylake x chips as well but calling it a mesh network. Interesting to see that memory latency on these new Intel chips has also increased over the previous ring bus design they were using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see someone else has read the AMD Programmer Guide for Ryzen and understood what it said. nice!
Click to expand...

Actually, I have never seen that particular document before. Thanks for the link

It is nice to be read by someone who actually understands what I am describing.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Simply Superb, LOVE all white kits, they are perfect for any all White Motherboards as we all know here on OCN central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be happy with pea soup green and pink polka dots. Once it's inside the case I tend not to care. I don't get the LED lighting, fancy packaging, and skulls on SSDs appeal.

Does DDR4 actually need heatspreaders?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Tried all benchmarks prime 95,realbench,cinebench...is rock stable 1.243v 3.9 GHz but when I put memory on rated speed and use same overclock board starts to display debug which is even not explained in asus crosshair book...code e9 just saying that will be information in future...
> DOCP STANDARD will give me 2666 MHz of my 2800 MHz rated speed..
> Applying DOCP1 will give me rated 2800 MHz.. .nice...but can't apply any time of overclock...just stuck at boot menu endlessly reading debug codes...
> waiting for board updates? Getting new memory?


It's been said before . you need more vcore when you increase ram speed. Not always but more often than not. Or you could reduce cpu speed.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I plan to get my ryzen together but i can't figure out which ram i should get.

I can get these:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491

Which one is the best? I can get 3600 MHz for a little more but is it really worth the extra cash? Of should i buy the 3200 kit and call it a day?


----------



## Decoman

Where can I get the "Ryzen Timing Checker" software?


----------



## Decoman

To my annoyance, I see that some of the plastic strips I have used for bundling my sleeved wires inside the computer, has snapped on its own so to speak. :|


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I plan to get my ryzen together but i can't figure out which ram i should get.
> 
> I can get these:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491
> 
> Which one is the best? I can get 3600 MHz for a little more but is it really worth the extra cash? Of should i buy the 3200 kit and call it a day?


No. I ban you from using RGBs.,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Where can I get the "Ryzen Timing Checker" software?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18200_100#post_26137022


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No. I ban you from using RGBs.,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18200_100#post_26137022


Really that bad huh?

I guess i stick with the flareX than. Same timings without the RGB. Again, 3200 vs 3600? Worth the extra cash or just stick with 3200?


----------



## mus1mus

You'll get mixed opinions on them.

My take, if you have the cash, go for it.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah i saw mixed results too which is why i asked here.

I will go with the 3600 with the best possible timings i can find or go flareX.


----------



## mus1mus

RAM is also dependent on lottery.

Some say 3600 C16 and 3200 C14 are badically the same. Just differing profiles.

Some will also say the 3600 may have better ICs in them.

Reality is, almost every B-Die Sticks out there is capable of 3600MHz. But nit on this platform.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Do yourself a favor don't get the Trident Z RGB, read Voodoo Jungle's past posts you will find out that the way RAM/mobo vendors have written the SW that controls the RGB function there can be SPD corruption. And it's not just G.Skill/Asus control SW that is iffy even Gigabyte's is, there is a thread on OCN about. Numerous members in the C6H thread have had SPD corruption as well on G.Skill RGB RAM.

Also the function of RGB change requires SPD write enabled







.

Trident Z from what I have seen tends to be cheaper than Flare X when I last checked. So Flare X is overpriced IMO. A few members in the C6H have had that kit and Trident Z and found that more flexible in their testing. Again Voodo Jungle has highlighted Flare X / Trident Z use same RAM IC/PCB, SPD data differs but they can be flashed to each other if user wish.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What do you guys do on this platform after a fresh windows install?
> 
> Install all windows updates and then?
> 
> Do you even go to the motherboard website grab some drivers?
> 
> Or do you only go to AMD website and install the chipset drivers?


Anyone?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Do yourself a favor don't get the Trident Z RGB, read Voodoo Jungle's past posts you will find out that the way RAM/mobo vendors have written the SW that controls the RGB function there can be SPD corruption. And it's not just G.Skill/Asus control SW that is iffy even Gigabyte's is, there is a thread on OCN about. Numerous members in the C6H thread have had SPD corruption as well on G.Skill RGB RAM.
> 
> Also the function of RGB change requires SPD write enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Trident Z from what I have seen tends to be cheaper than Flare X when I last checked. So Flare X is overpriced IMO. A few members in the C6H have had that kit and Trident Z and found that more flexible in their testing. Again Voodo Jungle has highlighted Flare X / Trident Z use same RAM IC/PCB, SPD data differs but they can be flashed to each other if user wish.


Thnx for the info, much obliged


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

I got F4-3200C14D-16GTZ on a silly promo prior to Ryzen launch, ~£77, now their double that







. They've been great IMO, I've had ~3500MHz C16 2T @ 1.375V. 3600MHz is post/OS stable to use for light stuff from what I had a quick go at. Today just testing 3400MHz with some tighten sub timings







.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice, let me know how it goes.

I will order my ryzen upgrade this week or next week, depending on the availability.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Anyone?


I dont think it matters about the platform.
think you should always get the most recent drivers when your starting off a new system.
personally I download the latest windows build to a bootable USB along with all the relevent chipset and hardware drivers
and make sure the system im installing to is disconnected from the internet.
install windows and let it get all situated reboot.
then install the chipset reboot.
then install the hardware and utility drivers.
then I connect the system back to the internet and let windows update take over.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I dont think it matters about the platform.
> think you should always get the most recent drivers when your starting off a new system.
> personally I download the latest windows build to a bootable USB along with all the relevent chipset and hardware drivers
> and make sure the system im installing to is disconnected from the internet.
> install windows and let it get all situated reboot.
> then install the chipset reboot.
> then install the hardware and utility drivers.
> then I connect the system back to the internet and let windows update take over.


Oh really?

I usually let it connected to the internet. Then I do all windows updates.
Then I download chipset from AMD website (not motherboard, although there is a chipset driver there, don't know why).
Then I just install the graphics cards drivers...
I never download Realtek,LAN, as media and all those drivers from motherboard site


----------



## Scotty99

Im lazy, i just use the asrock appshop lol.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> I usually let it connected to the internet. Then I do all windows updates.
> Then I download chipset from AMD website (not motherboard, although there is a chipset driver there, don't know why).
> Then I just install the graphics cards drivers...
> I never download Realtek,LAN, as media and all those drivers from motherboard site


EH, you asked our methods.
its how I do it.
with Windows connected to the internet ive had some nasty conflicts as its tried to install its own drivers for unknown devices as im installing the proper drivers.
I know at least once I had to scrap the install and reinstall everything.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Alright, so i got my 1700x, memory and motherboard. And as far as im aware this is a pretty good start









No idea if it is stable, probably not. But the fact that it booted at all with volts this low blew my mind.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Alright, so i got my 1700x, memory and motherboard. And as far as im aware this is a pretty good start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea if it is stable, probably not. But the fact that it booted at all with volts this low blew my mind.


im jealous, mine wont even boot at 4ghz with 1.4V


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> im jealous, mine wont even boot at 4ghz with 1.4V




How's this score? I'm not very familiar with cinebench, but i think it's pretty good.

I think my CPU will be stable around 4ghz at 1.4-1.41 volts(vdroops to 1.39v), the memory has yet to complain so that's good :-D


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Is overclocking using Pstates worth the effort? Or should i just run 1.4v 24/7 with no downclocking? I mean, power usage isn't as much of a problem for me as shortening it's life span


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Is overclocking using Pstates worth the effort? Or should i just run 1.4v 24/7 with no downclocking? I mean, power usage isn't as much of a problem for me as shortening it's life span


Im not a fan of fixed volts, imo that will kill a chip faster than spikes that go higher.

Not sure what board you are using, but on asrock its super simple, all you need to do is changed FID under the first P state, and then raise offset volts as you normally would.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Is overclocking using Pstates worth the effort? Or should i just run 1.4v 24/7 with no downclocking? I mean, power usage isn't as much of a problem for me as shortening it's life span


still not a lot of hard data on 24/7 specifically for ryzen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I plan to get my ryzen together but i can't figure out which ram i should get.
> 
> I can get these:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232491
> 
> Which one is the best? I can get 3600 MHz for a little more but is it really worth the extra cash? Of should i buy the 3200 kit and call it a day?


gskills in denial about their tridentz rgb. wiggling around a lot trying to deny it's their end. It breaks. Breaks more on ryzen. But also breaks on intel. At this point I'd be willing to put real money down that it will ALWAYS wind up breaking eventually. Fixable from end user side but they get pissy about it and warranty status is still out the window when you do. Literally has been fixed and then 'broke' again within minutes. Quality approach. I'm sure it's really good for their bottom line.


----------



## gagac1971

ok...after some testing here are my results...
3.9 ghz whit 1.243v
4.0 ghz whit 1.352v vdroops to 1.308v during benchmarks
tested whit several tipes of benchmark programs...rock stable
what do you think guys can i leave on 4.0 ghz whit 1.352 v 24\7?is too much voltage?about temperatures higher was been 65c whit corsair h 115i extreme...


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

is there some thing wrong with beta ? 0803 i was having stable solid oc 3.9 at 3.9 ghz @1.393 llc3 in keep in mind i tested it with prime 95 for 12 h with bios 0612 in 0803 my 3.9 not stable in prime for 25 min !!! not that also i test 3.875 for 1.375 llc3 was stable 7 hours and then crashes i increased voltage 1.393 llc3 for 3.875 and her suprise was stable for 4 hours and then crashes *** !!!! i dont know what to do
guys i rolled back to 0612 with my old setting 3.9 @ 1.393 LLC3 just not complete 20 min and errror keep in mid same setting was working on prime95 over 12 h is my processor degraded or damaged ?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i dont know what to say...GOLDEN???
> https://valid.x86.fr/wavtt9


Seems like the newer chips are getting 100-200MHz better clocks.


----------



## chew*

I would not base anything concrete off cpu-z lol


----------



## gagac1971

also guys here is post that i found that will downclock procesor if there is not any tasks to do...
beware is oveclock via p-state

You need to do a p-state overclock and use + offset for the voltage.
So set CPU voltage to offset (+) and type in 0.025 for the voltage (this will give you 1.375v later, but read on).
Then go into Advanced > AMD cbs - it's near the bottom.
Disable core boost, enable global c-state control.
Then go to custom core p-state.
Go to p-state 0 and change the top value only to whatever overclock you want. 9C is 3.9ghz, a0 is 4ghz.
Edit: Rest are - 90 - 3600mhz, 91 = 3625, 92 = 3650, 93 = 3675, 94 = 3700, 95 = 3725, 96 = 3750, 97 = 3775, 98 = 3800, 99 = 3825, 9a = 3850, 9b = 3875, 9c = 3900, 9d = 3925, 9e = 3950, 9f = 3975, a0 = 4000, a1 = 4025, a2 = 4050, a3 = 4075, a4 = 4100, a5 = 4125, a6 = 4150, a7 = 4175, a8 = 4200 = a9 = 4225, aa = 4250, ab = 4275, ac = 4300.
You can see it's going to apply 1.35v as default, that's why we set 0.025v in the first screen, since it will combine 1.35v + 0.025v to give you 1.375v like you wanted.
Leave all of the other p-states set to auto!
Save, reboot, use Ryzen balanced power plan, turn minimum processor state down to 20% or so, job done.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not base anything concrete off cpu-z lol


you are right sir...

rock stable whit 4.0 ghz on 1.352v whit vdroop to 1.308v during the benchmarks...
can i leave on 4.0 ghz whit this voltage 1.352 for 24\7 usage?


----------



## Scotty99

What is this vdroop people talk about, how are you setting your overclock?

When i set my offset volts i set it so it never goes below what i tell it to under load, if i see it dip at all ill raise offset one notch so it doesnt...

And yes you have by far the best chip i have ever seen, my guess is its not actually stable at those volts lol. I havent seen one person that has a 100% stable 4.0 overclock under 1.4v.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

I cant get pstates working, it is stuck to the slowest of the pstates, at like 2.2GHz 1v (Pstate 3, fastest is 0 set in bios). And im missing a couple of options in the powerplan settings. I am completely clueless, has anyone got an idea what im doing wrong?



And yes, the CPU is not limited by the maximum processor frequency.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I cant get pstates working, it is stuck to the slowest of the powerplans (Pstate 3, fastest is 0 set in bios). And im missing a couple of options in the powerplan settings. I am completely clueless, has anyone got an idea what im doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the CPU is not limited by the maximum processor frequency.


Only touch P state 0, leave rest on auto. Change FID to whatever you want frequency to be, leave everything else alone. For volts use offset on the main overclocking page of your board.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Only touch P state 0, leave rest on auto. Change FID to whatever you want frequency to be, leave everything else alone. For volts use offset on the main overclocking page of your board.


Admittedly, i followed another guide at first and they did much more than just this. Which i regret now because, this worked! Amazing! Thank you man









+rep


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What is this vdroop people talk about, how are you setting your overclock?
> 
> When i set my offset volts i set it so it never goes below what i tell it to under load, if i see it dip at all ill raise offset one notch so it doesnt...
> 
> And yes you have by far the best chip i have ever seen, my guess is its not actually stable at those volts lol. I havent seen one person that has a 100% stable 4.0 overclock under 1.4v.


man realbench,prime 95,cinebench....just played bf1 whit live stream on you tube which is hard decoding...rock stable...cinebench 15 score is 1740...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok...after some testing here are my results...
> 3.9 ghz whit 1.243v
> 4.0 ghz whit 1.352v vdroops to 1.308v during benchmarks
> tested whit several tipes of benchmark programs...rock stable
> what do you think guys can i leave on 4.0 ghz whit 1.352 v 24\7?is too much voltage?about temperatures higher was been 65c whit corsair h 115i extreme...


65c under load? No worries.

voltage for 4.0 at 1.352 is right on amd's recommended guideline.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> man realbench,prime 95,cinebench....just played bf1 whit live stream on you tube which is hard decoding...rock stable...cinebench 15 score is 1740...


Check for hardware errors with HWinfo64 (shows these way at the bottom). I bet you are getting them like crazy with those volts. Just because PC isnt turning off doesnt mean its stable lol.

If you can run cinebench 10x in a row without pause and get no errors, you are bascially stable.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Admittedly, i followed another guide at first and they did much more than just this. Which i regret now because, this worked! Amazing! Thank you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


NP, ya P states threw me off at first as well coming from intel.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 65c under load? No worries.
> 
> voltage for 4.0 at 1.352 is right on amd's recommended guideline.


great then...i found my sweet overclock...thank you so much...
by the way i have problems whit OBS program for stream,but this is not right forum for that...
it just stutters in BF1 sometimes...i will reset my modem maybe...


----------



## gagac1971

after stable overclock just switched from ratio to p0 overclock to have some kind of idle clock...all fine now...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Check for hardware errors with HWinfo64 (shows these way at the bottom). I bet you are getting them like crazy with those volts. Just because PC isnt turning off doesnt mean its stable lol.
> 
> If you can run cinebench 10x in a row without pause and get no errors, you are bascially stable.


will check...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Check for hardware errors with HWinfo64 (shows these way at the bottom). I bet you are getting them like crazy with those volts. Just because PC isnt turning off doesnt mean its stable lol.
> 
> If you can run cinebench 10x in a row without pause and get no errors, you are bascially stable.


Just played and did some benchmarks and hwinfo64 whit 0 errors...
Again cinebench 15 score of 1740 whit 4.0 GHz on 1.352V...
Can't download cinebench 10x...url is off line...


----------



## mus1mus

He meant running Cinebench for 10 times.

BTW, 10X Cinebench will not mean stable OC. Use a real stress app.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He meant running Cinebench for 10 times.
> 
> BTW, 10X Conebench will not mean stable OC. Use a real stress app.


Yep..it will only mean your within -100mhz +/- a few mhz of stability


----------



## miklkit

@cssorkinman Thanks for that info. So the spikes I keep reading about are motherboard spikes and not cpu spikes. I was trying to find out why the 1700 is ok with air but the 1800X is not. I am planning on getting the 1700 anyway because I want that Wraith cooler.

@drmrlordx Thanks for that info. Since I will be using similar hardware I should get similar results.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Just played and did some benchmarks and hwinfo64 whit 0 errors...
> Again cinebench 15 score of 1740 whit 4.0 GHz on 1.352V...
> Can't download cinebench 10x...url is off line...


linx
prime95

would use those.

realbench.. has limitations. it's trying to baseline a broad spectrum of your system's abilities. respectable for that, but 24/7 stable? nope. stil ok to run.

sandra's benchmark suite is pretty demanding. The cpu financial analysis will trash an unstable oc that might pass otherwise. It's not a real endurance test but the whole suite works your system harder than realbench,


----------



## chew*

I would not trust hwinfo whea errors...or more so...the lack there of...i have had all 16 threads drop due to rounding errors in prime.

imc/memory.

not one whea error..

I will gladly debunk stability test myths soon enough....tired of debates...videos do not lie nor do bsods..

Fake bench is target #1


----------



## Johan45

I just use FaceBook for my stability testing.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not trust hwinfo whea errors...or more so...the lack there of...i have had all 16 threads drop due to rounding errors in prime.
> 
> imc/memory.
> 
> not one whea error..
> 
> I will gladly debunk stability test myths soon enough....tired of debates...videos do not lie nor do bsods..
> 
> Fake bench is target #1


baselines. that's about it. stability nope.

admire the effort. not needed here. got tons of oc results that say "not stable" and 90% or more have 0 freaking whea errors. waste of time to assume 0 whea errors equals any stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not trust hwinfo whea errors...or more so...the lack there of...i have had all 16 threads drop due to rounding errors in prime.
> 
> imc/memory.
> 
> not one whea error..
> 
> I will gladly debunk stability test myths soon enough....tired of debates...videos do not lie nor do bsods..
> 
> Fake bench is target #1


I would stop using windows, as HWiNFO shows WHEA from it's counter







.

And like always look forward to your shares of info







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would stop using windows, as HWiNFO shows WHEA from it's counter.
> 
> And like always look forward to your shares of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Never has picked up a recoverable memory error.


----------



## Scotty99

You guys like taking things i say and running with it for pages on end lol.

The dude said his chip was stable at 4ghz with 1.35v, i was merely informing him he is likely not stable and its probably throwing hardware errors at that voltage. 10 CB runs in a row will tell him if 1.35 if enough, my guess is it isnt.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im not a fan of fixed volts, imo that will kill a chip faster than spikes that go higher.


Is there hard evidence for this?

My impression is that the level of voltage, even if brief, is a big deal. The Stilt, for instance, said that, contrary to popular belief, idling at too high a voltage can kill a chip. A lot of people think the chip has to be under load for the voltage to matter - and that heat level has to be involved as well.

It seems to make sense that electromigration would happen more, in a certain time frame, with a more sustained high voltage than with higher spikes, but I'd like to see evidence for it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If you can run cinebench 10x in a row without pause and get no errors, you are bascially stable.


If that's true it's a big change from Piledriver testing. Cinebench is a piece of cake to run in comparison with Prime on PD.

On Piledriver it's (least stressful to most stressful):

1) Boot to Windows
2) CPU-Z bench
3) Cinebench
4) LinX smaller problem sizes
5) Real Bench encoding/multitasking
6) LinX max free RAM or Prime small FFTs
7) Prime "The Stilt" regimen to test the CPU + Prime out-of-place "The Stilt" settings to test the bus


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Is there hard evidence for this?
> 
> My impression is that the level of voltage, even if brief, is a big deal. The Stilt, for instance, said that, contrary to popular belief, idling at too high a voltage can kill a chip. A lot of people think the chip has to be under load for the voltage to matter.


imo=in my opinion.

Just makes sense in my head that constant volts will do dumb stuff to chips, they arent designed that way. Fixed anything is caveman way of overclocking.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What is this vdroop people talk about, how are you setting your overclock?
> 
> When i set my offset volts i set it so it never goes below what i tell it to under load, if i see it dip at all ill raise offset one notch so it doesnt...
> 
> And yes you have by far the best chip i have ever seen, my guess is its not actually stable at those volts lol. I havent seen one person that has a 100% stable 4.0 overclock under 1.4v.


o/ demonstrated IBT, Prime, Y-Cruncher, Realbench stable. No issues as a daily driver. I'm not the only one.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If that's true it's a big change from Piledriver testing. Cinebench is a piece of cake to run in comparison with Prime on PD.


Cinebench is super stressful on these chips, if you can complete 10x runs back to back with no errors, im personally calling that stable for my uses.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> imo=in my opinion.


Don't give people advice that potentially kills chips based on wild speculation.

Opinions are worthless without hard evidence to support them.

In fact, opinions based on wild speculation are worse than worthless. They're dangerous.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> o/ demonstrated IBT, Prime, Y-Cruncher, Realbench stable. No issues as a daily driver. I'm not the only one.


First one ive seen, i asked a couple weeks ago if 1.396v was a common 4.0ghz stable OC and pretty much everyone said that would be a golden chip.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Don't give people advice that potentially kills chips based on wild speculation.
> 
> Opinions are worthless without hard evidence to support them.
> 
> In fact, opinions based on wild speculation are worse than worthless. They're dangerous.


1800x's boost to over 1.5v out of the box...there is your evidence.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1800x's boost to over 1.5v out of the box...there is your evidence.


Perhaps. But, AMD said lower voltage than that will reduce the lifespan of the chips. It's possible that AMD is using too high a boost with the 1800X. It wouldn't be the first time a company decided to prioritize profits over reliability. What constitutes a long enough chip lifespan is a matter of debate.

I'd like someone here to tell us if the can pass 10 runs of Cinebench and fail Prime or the older longer duration RealBench encoding tests because it's very easy to do with Piledriver.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Never has picked up a recoverable memory error.


As WHEA has it's limitations and as HWiNFO only shows that "event" it will have a limitation.

I too have seen instability and no WHEA error, so aware it's limitations. I do base my stability testing on that if there is no WHEA error it is not error free/stable setup







, but base it on the aspects like chew* has highlighted that I didn't have crash or other symptom of instability.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1800x's boost to over 1.5v out of the box...there is your evidence.


evidence that out of the box is stock. where the cpu controls all of it's power states internally at a finer level of control than you or I will ever have. instantly negated when the cpu enters OC mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As WHEA has it's limitations and as HWiNFO only shows that "event" it will have a limitation.
> 
> I too have seen instability and no WHEA error, so aware it's limitations. I do base my stability testing on that if there is no WHEA error it is not error free/stable setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but base it on the aspects like chew* has highlighted that I didn't have crash or other symptom of instability.


I'll filter windows events every now and then if something feels off. recoverable memory errors that hci or gsat would have picked up are there. prime almost certainly would have picked them up if it ran long enough.. I'll dig if pi is slow. loop 4 wth? not stable, practically money..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Perhaps. But, AMD said lower voltage than that will reduce the lifespan of the chips. It's possible that AMD is using too high a boost with the 1800X. It wouldn't be the first time a company decided to prioritize profits over reliability. What constitutes a long enough chip lifespan is a matter of debate.


AMD's recommendation is due to how when we OC we do all cores "boost", ie more amps used, etc. So combo of voltage and amps cause the degradation, so the "headroom" is lower in that aspect.

Where is in stock/PB/XFR the SMU can determine how much "headroom" it has and limit how many cores boost, etc.


----------



## chew*

Dropped threads in prime are my enemy.

Anyway just watch out for ryzen throttle in pi yendor...4-5 loops take a dive recover


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AMD's recommendation is due to how when we OC we do all cores "boost", ie more amps used, etc. So combo of voltage and amps cause the degradation, so the "headroom" is lower in that aspect.
> 
> Where is in stock/PB/XFR the SMU can determine how much "headroom" it has and limit how many cores boost, etc.


Well, The Stilt's post about damaging CPUs with high voltage at idle seemed to suggest that load doesn't have to be in combo. Is it possible to have damaging spikes without much load, especially if the LLC level is quite high?

I remember seeing charts that showed the voltage being high at idle and then dropping under load with some LLC implementations. That was with PD.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingGuy*
> 
> hi, just a noob question, are Ryzen able to run DDR4 3200mhz? or they still have to run 2933?


I have since day 1.

inexpensive motherboard. no problem. compatible ram makes a difference. samsung bdie preferably.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Dropped threads in prime are my enemy.
> 
> Anyway just watch out for ryzen throttle in pi yendor...4-5 loops take a dive recover


yeah, loop 4 bad example . it's the intervals between. win 10 background service is evil pi killer. RIGHT NOW? REALLY?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Well, The Stilt's post about damaging CPUs with high voltage at idle seemed to suggest that load doesn't have to be in combo. Is it possible to have damaging spikes without much load, especially if the LLC level is quite high?
> 
> I remember seeing charts that showed the voltage being high at idle and then dropping under load with some LLC implementations. That was with PD.


fixed vcore always drops under load. amount of droop varies by load.. llc intended to keep it closer to fixed setting. If you're referring to the nasty bugs that result in high vcore after failed oc we're in a different ballpark. Gupsterg has covered that several times with links to appropriate posts. Otherwise.. we're talking about spikes related to llc during transition from load to idle. different ballgame. Presumably differs from board to board. I believe there's some data taken with an oscilloscope floating around in the crosshair thread.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Well, The Stilt's post about damaging CPUs with high voltage at idle seemed to suggest that load doesn't have to be in combo. Is it possible to have damaging spikes without much load, especially if the LLC level is quite high?
> 
> I remember seeing charts that showed the voltage being high at idle and then dropping under load with some LLC implementations. That was with PD.


Ryzen also power gates if you keep c-states + C&Q enabled, even with overclocking. Under no-load situations the voltage internally is, on average, much lower than what you are feeding the chip from the MB.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys like taking things i say and running with it for pages on end lol.
> 
> The dude said his chip was stable at 4ghz with 1.35v, i was merely informing him he is likely not stable and its probably throwing hardware errors at that voltage. 10 CB runs in a row will tell him if 1.35 if enough, my guess is it isnt.


Ok this night will run cb 15 10 times...will se


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> also guys here is post that i found that will downclock procesor if there is not any tasks to do...
> beware is oveclock via p-state
> 
> You need to do a p-state overclock and use + offset for the voltage.
> So set CPU voltage to offset (+) and type in 0.025 for the voltage (this will give you 1.375v later, but read on).
> Then go into Advanced > AMD cbs - it's near the bottom.
> Disable core boost, enable global c-state control.
> Then go to custom core p-state.
> Go to p-state 0 and change the top value only to whatever overclock you want. 9C is 3.9ghz, a0 is 4ghz.
> Edit: Rest are - 90 - 3600mhz, 91 = 3625, 92 = 3650, 93 = 3675, 94 = 3700, 95 = 3725, 96 = 3750, 97 = 3775, 98 = 3800, 99 = 3825, 9a = 3850, 9b = 3875, 9c = 3900, 9d = 3925, 9e = 3950, 9f = 3975, a0 = 4000, a1 = 4025, a2 = 4050, a3 = 4075, a4 = 4100, a5 = 4125, a6 = 4150, a7 = 4175, a8 = 4200 = a9 = 4225, aa = 4250, ab = 4275, ac = 4300.
> You can see it's going to apply 1.35v as default, that's why we set 0.025v in the first screen, since it will combine 1.35v + 0.025v to give you 1.375v like you wanted.
> Leave all of the other p-states set to auto!
> Save, reboot, use Ryzen balanced power plan, turn minimum processor state down to 20% or so, job done.
> Have a great weekend!


I just did this. im not sure why but I dont think voltage is applying properly.
i have it set to 9c offset mode + 0.00625 as my voltage for 3.9 is 1.35625 LLC lv2
cpuz and HW monitor both show 1.34ish and even under prime my cpu only hits a max of 3.78 even though windows shows it as 3.90 max.
and on top of it all since the voltage isnt applying properly its crashing under heavy sustained load.

now im all for downclocking when idle. but is it really necessary?
others are talking about constant cpu voltage being just as hard on degrading chips as high voltage spikes. is there any real evidence to this?
as I have never heard of anything quite like that before. mind you the last chip I remember OC'ing was a P4 so im very out of the loop.

any thoughts?


----------



## chew*

I have yet in all my years had a cpu degrade or spontaneously die...

Gpu's yes cpu's no...every death was highly explainable...

1700 tbred chilled wife knocked return line out of cooler...system ran dry...poof.

Deneb...cracked a core through ihs...to much mount pressure on ln2.

2 deneb 1 thuban all victims of vrms going pop.

1 deneb delid ln2 mount pressure cracked die..

1 deneb dropped damaged corner of pcb.

1 deneb popped due to overloading a circuit @ pax east while sub zero high clocks/volts..

One gulftown popped...walked away from a full pot @ 1.8v to help another bencher...10 mins later positive temps...dead...

Gpus...meh no explanation...random death syndrome...

But...it proves its possible and can happen..


----------



## coreykill99

well the statement of the processor getting too high of a constant voltage through it just kinda caught me off guard.
as sure I remember things like stepping and cool and quiet the last few generations but I was pretty sure that some of the older chips didn't have anything quite like that and when you OC'd they just....were. always high clocks always constant voltage. but please correct me if im wrong.
im OC'ng this chip and I probably wont be making the leap to zen 2. will likely skip that generation and go zen 3 so this chip must last.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I just did this. im not sure why but I dont think voltage is applying properly.
> i have it set to 9c offset mode + 0.00625 as my voltage for 3.9 is 1.35625 LLC lv2
> cpuz and HW monitor both show 1.34ish and even under prime my cpu only hits a max of 3.78 even though windows shows it as 3.90 max.
> and on top of it all since the voltage isnt applying properly its crashing under heavy sustained load.
> 
> now im all for downclocking when idle. but is it really necessary?
> others are talking about constant cpu voltage being just as hard on degrading chips as high voltage spikes. is there any real evidence to this?
> as I have never heard of anything quite like that before. mind you the last chip I remember OC'ing was a P4 so im very out of the loop.
> 
> any thoughts?


hey there...you must set offset mode but not+ set it up on -..start whit exact value - 0.00625v and boot up and open cpuz ...you will se arround 1.264v for sure...if system will crash rise up offset voltage but in negative - mode.LLC leave on default...


----------



## hotstocks

Well you guys have me rethinking what stable memory is. I was running G.skill 4X8 3600 C16 at 3400mhz 14-14-14-28-1T / stilts subs. HCI memory test made 400% and I figured all was good at 1.41v. Then I let it run overnight to 800% -1000% and got 1 error. So is that significant for real life? I dunno. But now I am trying 3400mhz 14-14-14-30 1T at 1.43v overnight. Also 52 or 54 I believe, so if this makes it thru 1000%, is it really worth going from 1.41 to 1.43v and going from 28 to 30? That I'm not so sure of. As I don't run stressful memory tests on all 16 threads for 12 hours. That is just not how I use or anyone uses a computer, you can't even use it when those test are going on..


----------



## chew*

I am of the mind if you fail...then you can not pass.

I may not use my pc as much as i stress it...but i know many who do so i am doing it for them.

In rare cases...i can fail @ 6 hours....in most cases...i know in 20 min..problem/no problem and in many more cases i know in less than 5 mins.

Luckily i work alot..so just leave it running...gone for 24h anyway..2 birds.

Key is just dialing out the quick errors before i take off.

I am constantly posting here from that system...with prime and heaven running lol...ryzen multi tasks decent.


----------



## AstroSky

hey there guys!!! i'm running a MSI SLI PLUS x370 motherboard.
ryzen 1700 (none x)
16gb of flare x 3200 ram (overclocked to 3600)

my cpu is currently sitting at 4.0 ghz at 1.37 volts.
My issues is figuring out how to get to 4.1 ghz. In my bios there is a setting called LLC. it goes from Mode 1-10.

I have no clue what even MODE means. What can i do to get this from 4.0 to 4.1. My temps are at max 50 and idle 27c

Any Help?


----------



## gagac1971

ok then this are the finnal speeds of my fyzen 1800x

3.9 ghz 1.264v
4.0 ghz 1.352v
all tested whit prime 95,realbench,cinebench for several times each program...no errors on hwinfo 64...
i just dont know if is safe to run 4.0 ghz whit 1.352v for 24\7...i am affraid if cpu will hang on that voltage...


----------



## mus1mus

lol

Run Prime Custom with 90% RAM for hours. Voltage is pretty. Just be sure that is not the BIOS entry without LLC into consideration.


----------



## scratchieepants

Does anyone know why my X370 Tai Chi is so problematic?

Anytime I engage Fixed Voltage and set LLC to anything, the CPU multiplier always locks into 22x?

It's getting really annoying.

I don't feel as though the CPU (R1800X) is broken because I can set the multiplier properly if I don't use the more advanced voltage setting further down the overclocking page.

I engaged Chew's Virgin Mary .bin file because I wanted to try his memory settings, and hoped that whatever he was doing would correct this issue. But the POS is still stuck at 22X.


----------



## chew*

22x..that is extremely odd...bad cpu/bios corruption would be my instinct guess.

Try loading defaults with one stick of memory...reflash 2.40 bios.


----------



## scratchieepants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 22x..that is extremely odd...bad cpu/bios corruption would be my instinct guess.
> 
> Try loading defaults with one stick of memory...reflash 2.40 bios.


I'll try that!

If I don't engage the fixed voltage, I can overclock, but I am wondering if I am being held back if I can't use that setting.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Then I let it run overnight to 800% -1000% and got 1 error. So is that significant for real life?


Yes.


----------



## scratchieepants

Man... still can't use it. Causes multiplier to revert to and stay at 22X in Windows/All Apps.

Guess I'll have to make do with overclocking without Fixed/LLC CPU vCore.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Please gyus i need help please Guys i realy need your help immdiately please noe i tested my cpu 1700 on its normal freq and and enable docp and i run prime95 blend highset temp was 53 and then it restart it ok if i oc and restart but the problem at 3ghz normal not complete 2h


----------



## Nighthog

You don't want any memory errors!

To much to go bad with such things.

I've found out Memtest86+ misses ALOT of issues with memory errors when tweaking various sub timings. I don't recommend it for stability testing but rather than a quick check to see if your settings are all out of whack before booting into Windows to use proper and MUCH better HCI memtest. It finds errors so much faster and thoroughly!

I'm kind of settled on my memory adventures on my Micron chips. 3333Mhz won't work it seems. Memtest86 might find no issues but boot into Windows and use HCI and it finds them instantly...

3200Mhz is all I will get out from this 2666C16 kit.

This is the end-result off all that tweaking. I went through about all the timings to check if I could lower them as tight as possible and not return errors.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scratchieepants*
> 
> Man... still can't use it. Causes multiplier to revert to and stay at 22X in Windows/All Apps.
> 
> Guess I'll have to make do with overclocking without Fixed/LLC CPU vCore.


Did you do any weird pstate or balance plan stuff or does asrock/ryzen master or any other software related to launch @ startup?

Just seems odd...however i know of one chip which can not clear cmos...like ever regardless of board..


----------



## gupsterg

@hotstocks








The Stilt







posted a new set of Samsung B Die DDR4 timings for 3200MHz / 3333MHz in this post, his previous shared 3466MHz are here.

Used his 3333MHz Fast.





My dimms seem like their not UHQ







, as I did need the usual 1.375V I've used on them for 3333MHz in the past and not 1.35V suggested. So some may find they still need extra juice.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> You don't want any memory errors!
> 
> To much to go bad with such things.
> 
> I've found out Memtest86+ misses ALOT of issues with memory errors when tweaking various sub timings. I don't recommend it for stability testing but rather than a quick check to see if your settings are all out of whack before booting into Windows to use proper and MUCH better HCI memtest. It finds errors so much faster and thoroughly!
> 
> I'm kind of settled on my memory adventures on my Micron chips. 3333Mhz won't work it seems. Memtest86 might find no issues but boot into Windows and use HCI and it finds them instantly...
> 
> 3200Mhz is all I will get out from this 2666C16 kit.
> 
> This is the end-result off all that tweaking. I went through about all the timings to check if I could lower them as tight as possible and not return errors.


Good work nighthog...working through stuff and figuring it out is self rewarding...relying on your own work is priceless.

Not always going to be a handout...then what...your screwed.


----------



## gupsterg

I agree







, but when there is that handout it can save user time or help them understand an aspect and so on. As example all the hard work you place here for all us users to follow and understand, priceless







.


----------



## chew*

Yah big difference however. I do it because i like to and across all vendors for all users.

I would far more choose to explain things in lamans terms so people learn to do it themselves...or poke them into learning.

Not because i am paid to or because it is my job.


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry was I posting about difference between you and another?

I mearly stated how your handouts help us







. Your delivery of technical information in layman terms impeccable and well posted







.

Another who has multiple vendor boards, shares tweaker tools is







The Stilt







, invaluable again.


----------



## chew*

Just pointing out...some have a vested interest in the community with 0 brand loyalty. Loyalty to technology..

I would certainly place stilt in that category.

Others do because they have to...

Lastly some have a vested interest in your wallet.


----------



## gupsterg

I can understand and agree, although also disagree. As some information by some which maybe paid by a vendor as they work for them can not be discounted. As it apply to platform not the specfic vendor.


----------



## hurricane28

Yess, my RYZEN upgrade is on its way, should arrive tomorrow.

I feel like a little kid on its birthday lol. Curious how it performs compared to my FX system.


----------



## VeritronX

Turns out so far my custom water loop has been cooling my cpu with one hand tied behind it's back..



I put a noctua NH-D14 on it with vardar 120ER's and with a proper mounting that's holding it under 70C at 4ghz 3200C14 1.416v during prime95 blend on 14GB ram for the last 40mins without any workers dropping.

Edit: over an hour and still under 70C max and no dropped workers.


----------



## Darlinangel

That a pretty good chip







Most can't hit 3.9ghz with 1.4v


----------



## scratchieepants

@chews

hey bro. for whatever reason, it decided to unretard itself today!

phew!

not a total endorsement on my CPU yet, 1 hour OCCT Linpack AVX enabled.

38.25 x 102 with your Virgin Mary.bin

1.3V vCore LLC L3

best run of Cinebench is 1722


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> That a pretty good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most can't hit 3.9ghz with 1.4v


i am ot here to brag about it but....my 1800x 3.9 ghz whit 1.243v
4.0 ghz whit 1.352v
tried all types of benchmark also live stream on you tube for several hours at hard decoding....rock stable....hwinfo whit o errors...


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> That a pretty good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most can't hit 3.9ghz with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> i am ot here to brag about it but....my 1800x 3.9 ghz whit 1.243v
> 4.0 ghz whit 1.352v
> tried all types of benchmark also live stream on you tube for several hours at hard decoding....rock stable....hwinfo whit o errors...
Click to expand...

I'm going higher.. currently testing 4025Mhz at the same voltage, 20mins into prime all go so far =P


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm going higher.. currently testing 4025Mhz at the same voltage, 20mins into prime all go so far =P


Quick update needed to rise voltage for 3.9 ghz-1.308v...sweet spot...


----------



## VeritronX

Had one worker fail at the 30m mark on the same voltage as 4ghz, increased offset by one notch.. at 36m and dropped two different workers =\.

I'm a bit frustrated with the LLC on AM4, it still swings as high as 1.452v and as low as 1.404v =\ Before it was mostly at 1.404 or 1.416v with occasional 1.428v spikes, but upping the offset a notch has made it a bit worse. It barely touches 1.404v under prime95 blend 14GB load now though. majority of the time it sits on 1.416v

I feel like if it would just hold one voltage under load like it's supposed to I'd do better while keeping it at 1.42v or less =(

Edit: Ok, now instead of 40.25x100.01 I'm trying 39.75x101.00 (set in bios) and it's giving me 4015Mhz at load.. same vcore as I started with for 4003Mhz but I also dropped SOC down from 1.2v to 1.15v (set in bios) to see if that's actually needed.. soc is sitting at 1.128-1.140v reported under load atm.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Turns out so far my custom water loop has been cooling my cpu with one hand tied behind it's back..
> 
> 
> 
> I put a noctua NH-D14 on it with vardar 120ER's and with a proper mounting that's holding it under 70C at 4ghz 3200C14 1.416v during prime95 blend on 14GB ram for the last 40mins without any workers dropping.
> 
> Edit: over an hour and still under 70C max and no dropped workers.


And now ... small FFTs and you cpu will burn.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yess, my RYZEN upgrade is on its way, should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I feel like a little kid on its birthday lol. Curious how it performs compared to my FX system.


Imagine a 6700k @ 4ghz with 8 cores.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Imagine a 6700k @ 4ghz with 8 cores.


Ah it depends at times i get scores below haswell but always much higher then ivy, compared to his PD he is going to be seeing night and day type of difference.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Turns out so far my custom water loop has been cooling my cpu with one hand tied behind it's back..
> 
> 
> 
> I put a noctua NH-D14 on it with vardar 120ER's and with a proper mounting that's holding it under 70C at 4ghz 3200C14 1.416v during prime95 blend on 14GB ram for the last 40mins without any workers dropping.
> 
> Edit: over an hour and still under 70C max and no dropped workers.
> 
> 
> 
> And now ... small FFTs and you cpu will burn.
Click to expand...

Challenge accepted =P

Big blend test was still going strong about 40mins in, stopped it and started small FFT's, still yet to go over 69C, just sitting there atm. fan sped up slightly and then back again a minute later.


----------



## rjeftw

Okay got my HOF's and 1080Ti in... but I had some weird crashing last night gaming ended up upping my volts quite a bit for this... mainly to see how it holds up. Fine in games but I think I think tons of tweaking to get it down. 1.425v vcore; 1.2 SoC, 1.4v ram. Honestly wanted to game this morning so I kinda left it were it sits haha. About 200+ points higher Cinebench than before.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Ah it depends at times i get scores below haswell but always much higher then ivy, compared to his PD he is going to be seeing night and day type of difference.


I know i know but as a rough estimate for him







, but yea the PD is going to be left in the dust :--D


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Okay got my HOF's and 1080Ti in... but I had some weird crashing last night gaming ended up upping my volts quite a bit for this... mainly to see how it holds up. Fine in games but I think I think tons of tweaking to get it down. 1.425v vcore; 1.2 SoC, 1.4v ram. Honestly wanted to game this morning so I kinda left it were it sits haha. About 200+ points higher Cinebench than before.


Very good score! Did you enable the CB15 bias in bios?

Edit:

You inspired me to try and tweak my memory a bit more, and increase the CPU clock ever so slightly











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Very good score! Did you enable the CB15 bias in bios?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> You inspired me to try and tweak my memory a bit more, and increase the CPU clock ever so slightly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I feel bad, theres a setting in bios for it...? I left a lot of ram settings on auto along with not touching the ohms. I need more guidance to get this board over 3200. It doesn't like going over 3200 right now.... budget board probs.

I wonder if I need to remount the h100; tried prime and my TCTL temps were hitting 75C or is that not the one to monitor. Or maybe I need some different paste, using MX-2 right now.

I feel like I need crash course. I have since dropped the volts down a bit more on the cpu not sure if its stable... but I am not going to sit around and not game on my only free afternoon. Gaming today I havent seen anything over 55C.


----------



## Darlinangel

1.425v and under are for golden 1700 but if you got it stable at 4ghz then that good but the crashes you are getting might be instability with either cpu or ram... Probably both. If I was you though probably just stick to 3.9ghz with lower voltage and stabilize out your ram issues... No one knows long term voltages for these chips yet either so anything above 1.425v you are risking it for 24/7. 3.9ghz and 3200mhz ram that sweet setup you got going for yourself and should just game and enjoy the PC you just bought...

Unless you are benching. Then by all means go nuts







That 100mhz increase overclock cpu wise you not going to see real world advantage. Anything over 3200mhz ram too is already pushing the IMC hard. From what I've been reading on here and someone that tested a lot of ram/boards his not seeing any gains above 3200mhz apart from it turning into higher numbers for the sake of higher numbers.

From a business standpoint AMD shot itself in the foot by offering 3.8ghz capable eight core processors that on par to intel current line up... 1700 is an absolute steal it should by all mean be a locked processor and not be capable of been overclocked to 3.6ghz 1800x baseline all the way up to 3.9ghz-4ghz most people been able to get to and even 3.6ghz with the provided stock cooler which is base clock speed of 1800x...

A huge disservice to AMD shareholders but it a win for consumers







However wiped out their X market and the nice margins by having all processor straight from the lowest binned to the highest bin chips unlocked. Not complaining though it a huge advantage for all the consumers and raises the bar for tech just that they left money on the table...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You keep bringing up saftey features...but if you are triggering something that kicks in due to over heating.....duh...there is clearly a problem..its called you bought the wrong tool for the job.
> 
> Basically same principle as prime...if you can pass at 3.9 but not 4.0....clearly something is different.
> 
> If you dont hit safeties on one board but do on another...this is a no brainer.
> 
> B350 is great with 4c...not bad with 6c sucks for 8c...
> 
> I have done extensive testing in vrm thread....i bought every board worth buying or borrowed them....
> 
> I also extensively tested b350.
> 
> I also tested it with every sku chip that amd sells. I used reliable testing methods with video proof.
> 
> We have your word though...so 1.38v must be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is jumping off a bridge.
> 
> I will stand by my claims....you run prime my way for 24h passive cooled vrm and disprove us...refuse to run and admit you were wrong by actions alone.
> 
> Win win for me lose lose for you...i already know the outcome.


"B350 is great with 4c...not bad with 6c sucks for 8c..." Um what? Again im at 3.95Ghz and 1.38v 24/7 never have anything throttle at all. AT ALL. Sorry but you are simply wrong. You guessing based off old data not taking into account these are lower wattage chips compared to gens past meaning more room for OC if the chip allows and the VRM importance was dialed down a bit. Sorry man but you do not know more than engineers who both designed these things and people who do this for a living.

24/7 by prime is unrealistic. I do 20 -60 min of prime encode videos game and program. Everything smooth as butter. I say your OC is not stable unless you run prime95 and IBT at the same time for 3 months. See I can come up with arbitrary pass/fail test too. You dont get to assert a positive (that 8core are not fine for b350) then expect others to come up with the proof. lol that's just not how life works buddy.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> 1.425v and under are for golden 1700 but if you got it stable at 4ghz then that good but the crashes you are getting might be instability with either cpu or ram... Probably both. If I was you though probably just stick to 3.9ghz with lower voltage and stabilize out your ram issues... No one knows long term voltages for these chips yet either so anything above 1.425v you are risking it for 24/7. 3.9ghz and 3200mhz ram that sweet setup you got going for yourself and should just game and enjoy the PC you just bought...
> 
> Unless you are benching. Then by all means go nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 100mhz increase overclock cpu wise you not going to see real world advantage. Anything over 3200mhz ram too is already pushing the IMC hard. From what I've been reading on here and someone that tested a lot of ram/boards his not seeing any gains above 3200mhz apart from it turning into higher numbers for the sake of higher numbers.


The crash I got, I was being super greedy with volts... I think I was at 1.35V cpu, 1.35 ddr, 1.1 SOC. Right now I am hanging at 1.38v, 1.175 SOC, 1.4 DDR. Spent too much money this past couple of weeks. I want more ram speed; just don't wanna spend the time tweaking atm. HOFs were a solid purchase at $140.


----------



## Darlinangel

Hahaha we all want more ram! Usually only "Need" 8-16gb I can live with under hundred tabs of chrome, fire fox ect and 16gb is still perfect for 99% of everything I do.. Didn't prevent me getting 32gb or been able to talk clients out of building only what they needed...

I tell him he only needs a four thousand dollar workstation for what he does but he still gets me to build an eight thousand dollar workstation







Not complaining either higher margin for me $$


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Hahaha we all want more ram! Usually only "Need" 8-16gb I can live with under hundred tabs of chrome, fire fox ect and 16gb is still perfect for 99% of everything I do.. Didn't prevent me getting 32gb or been able to talk clients out of building only what they needed...
> 
> I tell him he only needs a four thousand dollar workstation for what he does but he still gets me to build an eight thousand dollar workstation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining either higher margin for me $$


You give the best advice based on the information you have and provide the caveats where applicable. after that. take the money and admire your work. It's not a bad outcome. $8k goes a LOT farther than it did 6 month ago


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You give the best advice based on the information you have and provide the caveats where applicable. after that. take the money and admire your work. It's not a bad outcome. $8k goes a LOT farther than it did 6 month ago


Yep... Remind me of a time where someone half built a system. 95% of the parts were there just wasn't assembled. Started putting it together found out some parts didn't go with it so he had to go purchase more or use out of my own personnel inventory $250 it cost him in total hahah. I'm sure others could of easily smashed together custom loop for the cpu and gpu for less...

Except that the cost of my time and work haha In all fairness two other system builders rejected to work on it... One of the system builders referred me by a business card hahaha It was extremely weird but I see why they refused to work on it half the fittings were missing... Rev wasn't suited for the case design and insufficient fans for the radiator. Was tempted myself to tell him to take his money and hardware with him too. Picking up someone unfinished work...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> "B350 is great with 4c...not bad with 6c sucks for 8c..." Um what? Again im at 3.95Ghz and 1.38v 24/7 never have anything throttle at all. AT ALL. Sorry but you are simply wrong. You guessing based off old data not taking into account these are lower wattage chips compared to gens past meaning more room for OC if the chip allows and the VRM importance was dialed down a bit. Sorry man but you do not know more than engineers who both designed these things and people who do this for a living.
> 
> 24/7 by prime is unrealistic. I do 20 -60 min of prime encode videos game and program. Everything smooth as butter. I say your OC is not stable unless you run prime95 and IBT at the same time for 3 months. See I can come up with arbitrary pass/fail test too. You dont get to assert a positive (that 8core are not fine for b350) then expect others to come up with the proof. lol that's just not how life works buddy.


Crunchers like cheap hardware...wcg etc etc is 24/7 load....so only thing unrealistic here is what you perceive people should use there pc for.

While you may not actually use your pc or even need 8c...others do...

Your use of your pc does not dictate how the rest of the world uses there pc...

You make a suggestion you must make it with the bigger picture in mind...period...

Last but not least when vendors start dropping 8c as supported and forcing vcore limits...i do not put a blindfold on...clearly they know something you do not...

I based all my stuff off personal testing...

Who cares about old stuff...i skipped BD...it was the smart thing to do.

The difference is...i can run prime and ibt for 3 months with 0 concerns...on a quality vrm in the summer with 90f ambients and no active cooling. Im quite sure if we did up enough screens i have run at least a months worth of prime already









I have provided once again...video proof on many occasions...

You have provided....words.


----------



## BinaryDemon

I'm building an Ryzen 1700 system for a buddy, and the MSI X370 PRO GAMING CARBON is being really stubborn. Only the last two beta bios (1.52 and 1.63) will let me run the Gskill Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 (F4-3600-C16D-16VK) at 3466mhz but then any bios after 1.00 seems to have an annoying bug where if I raise the vcore >1.3v then it drops the multiplier to 15.5. At 1.3v, I'm not even sure 3.75ghz is stable. So unless MSI releases a new bios in the next day or two I think I'm stuck using the 1.0 bios with 2933mhz with the best timings possible.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jon666

Have a 1700X with the MSi Carbon, and haven't really messed around in bios. Don't even remember what version I am running. Have the 3466 GSkill RGB whatever, can run 3200 with loose timings. I might have to raise voltage to what you are doing and see what happens.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> "B350 is great with 4c...not bad with 6c sucks for 8c..." Um what? Again im at 3.95Ghz and 1.38v 24/7 never have anything throttle at all. AT ALL. Sorry but you are simply wrong. You guessing based off old data not taking into account these are lower wattage chips compared to gens past meaning more room for OC if the chip allows and the VRM importance was dialed down a bit. Sorry man but you do not know more than engineers who both designed these things and people who do this for a living.
> 
> 24/7 by prime is unrealistic. I do 20 -60 min of prime encode videos game and program. Everything smooth as butter. I say your OC is not stable unless you run prime95 and IBT at the same time for 3 months. See I can come up with arbitrary pass/fail test too. You dont get to assert a positive (that 8core are not fine for b350) then expect others to come up with the proof. lol that's just not how life works buddy.


arguing with chew about things involving AMD CPUs is fruitless.


----------



## chew*

So is arguing with idiots about common sense.

Long as i can help them look like idiots to the majority....the majority will ignore them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Which is more than mildly ironic, considering your whole argument was usage case and seeing the 'bigger picture', then restricted it to a niche - with the one that pulls the most current by far. Directly after making a blanket statement saying those SKU were terrible for eah other.

Might be worth keeping in mind, Chew, that how you perceive yourself isn't how others perceive you. Especially if throwing insults around.


----------



## chew*

I look at it in the simplest way...if it can not do x under x circumstance then you probably should not do it..

Once again...whenever i make a valid point..

People argue with words...i debate with results and facts.

Facts are he claimed engineers know more...yet a fact is...they are capping bios voltage on b350...and r7 as supported cpu..

Fact..he keeps skipping over/avoiding that little tidbit of info.

Odd...i do not see them doing on non b350...hmmm.

Review sites are seeing ridiculous vrm temps stock...hmmm.

Like for example...your thread claims 400% coverage...= stable.

Fact.

hotstocks failed with 1000%...so maybe you need to rethink your "idea of stable" as well.

Nobody is perfect...including myself...so get off your high horse.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might be worth keeping in mind, Chew, that how you perceive yourself isn't how others perceive you. Especially if throwing insults around.


Chew is ONLY stating the facts about AMD usage especially with the NEW hardware coming from them.

Trust me Chew is very restrained here when comparing to others inside pubs/saloons. When you are there, you will get glassed or smacked down with an empty beer bottle just for disagreeing, so here on OCN it's quite mild and sedate.

I haven't followed Chew for long but the good thing about him is that he doesn't waste time on meaningless niceties, because life is short hence better to get the facts out there as quickly as possible instead of dumbing everything down for the inept and ignorant.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nobody is perfect...including myself...so get off your high horse.


I think mate something is a miss with yourself these days.

It was like beating my head against a wall in this thread a day or so again, link. After many posts you never acknowledged anything until the poster I had thought needed the explanation agreed with me, link. Then it was basically let's move along in your words, perhaps you need to get off your high horse?

And now you have started again in another thread, members may wish to read from here.

It is definitely as stated in your own words:-
Quote:


> Why or how...i do not care...i only care about knowing and being aware of it.


I can not see anyone who does not care about the "Why or how" could have the knowing and awareness.

Shame really, I no longer deem you the great source I did







. I keep those quotes in my signature not because I think they are pearls of wisdom, but more so to show your thought process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I haven't followed Chew for long but the good thing about him is that he doesn't waste time on meaningless niceties, because life is short hence better to get the facts out there as quickly as possible instead of dumbing everything down for the inept and ignorant.


I did for a while, I wouldn't recommend it, there is better information out there from other members.


----------



## faction87

would someone mind lookin at my parts for my build and let me know if they are compatible ect? I m having issue with adobe premiere pro and my ssds i think.


----------



## chew*

Your entitled to your opinion gups...

Im entitled to mine...

You are absolutely nothing but a copy paste source for information and pony off others...

So yah same sentiments...your info is useless because your info is not yours.

Sooner you realize...there are no actual rules to overclocking...the better off you will be...until then...tech docs will rule what you can/can not do.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You are absolutely nothing but a copy paste source for information and pony off others...


I have given my shares of experience which other have found helpful, you may not have seen them.

I spent days and days on Hawaii/Fiji bios mod, plenty have used that information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sooner you realize...there are no actual rules to overclocking...the better off you will be...until then...tech docs will rule what you can/can not do.


I use tech docs for information, not as set rules for overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Your entitled to your opinion gups...
> 
> Im entitled to mine...


I'm glad we can agree on something at the end of our discussions







.

I bid you good health and fortune







.


----------



## chew*

Yet i nailed a timespy score higher than all no mods after 5 years of retirement...with 0 experince prior on fury x...handicapped clock wise no less.

I rest my case.


----------



## gupsterg

The mods in my ROM are just to set clocks/voltage so I don't use a OS OC SW. There are no HBM timings mods, etc.

IIRC was it me or you who PM'd for cold bug mod ROM on Fury X?







.

Somebody who has contact with Robert Hallock I would have thought would ask for fix from AMD and not query a lowly OCN member.


----------



## chew*

0 mods 0 experience...took me minutes to figure out what it was doing and why...

Overclocking is not rocket science...but many try to make it so when...really its about knowing your hardware most importantly and being able to recognize what/why something is happening....without reading a book.

I did not grab it because A...does not pass digital signature...

B you wanted to give me more than i wanted which is unnecessary...and quite frankly placebo..

If you noticed pms stopped after that point.

Actually i did ask...cold slow is a vendor thing...not amd thing.

I wanted cb...nothing more..

Hw mods > software.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure I've ever seen such a variety of deflection in such a short space of time lol


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 0 mods 0 experience...took me minutes to figure out what it was doing and why...
> 
> Overclocking is not rocket science...but many try to make it so when...really its about knowing your hardware most importantly and being able to recognize what/why something is happening....without reading a book.
> 
> I did not grab it because A...does not pass digital signature...
> 
> B you wanted to give me more than i wanted which is unnecessary...and quite frankly placebo..
> 
> I wanted cb...nothing more..
> 
> Hw mods > software.


LOL.

A) it will pass check for "pure UEFI" mode, you can not have Secure Boot On and these are of non consequence as you could run in CSM: Enabled which all boards default to anyway so you don't need mod. I only offered the modded UEFI/GOP if you wanted it.

I guess as the "Why and how" don't matter to you it did not make sense to you.

B) I can't recall what I offered which was placebo.

I wouldn't go as far to say "0 experience...took me minutes to figure out what it was doing and why..."

You pointed out Xtreme Addict's experience share from his thread, so you had looked at anothers info. And you did not comprend his term for his bios and I stated when he means Fury X in his thread it was Fury ROM with 4096SP and not one for/modded Fury X ROM.

I think it maybe time to share that PM so members can see? But then again I'm done with this head banging.


----------



## Decoman

When I set DRAM voltage in the 1401 bios for Crosshair VI Hero board (under "tweakers paradise""extreme tweaking" in bios), why doesn't the voltage change?

It seems stuck at some 3.ish voltage, much lower than 4.0 voltage. Have I perhaps been changing the dram voltage at the wrong location in the bios? After a reboot, the bios shows some lower dram voltage in the left field, but 4.0 in the right field.

When I set dram voltage to 4.0 volt, I expected the ram to run at around 4.0 volt, this doesn't seem to happen, so I guess I must be doing something wrong somewhere.


----------



## gupsterg

VBOOT is VDIMM at post/AMD code of post process. Found in Extreme Tweaker > Digi+ section at end.

VDIMM is after post/AMD code has finished and Asus/usual UEFI code running, etc. Found in Extreme Tweaker.

Many have found it is best to match the two. Many have also found if VBOOT is a tad higher than VDIMM they have less post issues, especially when using ≥3200MHz or what RAM kit they have, etc.

I manually match them.

VBOOT [Auto] should be whatever is set in VDIMM even if it does not show this value, but when I last used a DMM it was not the case. I was getting ~1.2V for a few seconds at post and then ~1.35V. Others have thought the same from posting issues but they didn't share if they used a DMM to verify. We have had no clarification if this is sorted, as at one point Elmor said it didn't match, [email protected] said it should and then when user pointed out Elmor's post [email protected] said that must be the case.

The only UEFI where voltage changes (others as well as RAM) didn't apply was 1101 IIRC and removed sharpishly from thread/Asus official site and 1201 was released IIRC.

HTH







.


----------



## Cool Mike

Running the ASRock X370 pro with latest bios version 2.4 (Agesa 1.0.0.6).

My Gskill Flare 3200 14-14-14-34 (2x8GB) now running 3333 14-14-14-34 rock solid. SOC Voltage at 1.20V and Memory voltage at 1.38V.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Running the ASRock X370 pro with latest bios version 2.4 (Agesa 1.0.0.6).
> 
> My Gskill Flare 3200 14-14-14-34 (2x8GB) now running 3333 14-14-14-34 rock solid. SOC Voltage at 1.20V and Memory voltage at 1.38V.


3400mhz not stable? Even though it only 67mhz


----------



## quakeguy

•QuakeGuy
• 1700X
• 3.8 GHZ
• AIR (noctua DH15-SE AM4)
• ASUS Crosshair VI
• 1.308
•CPU-Z Link : https://valid.x86.fr/t66k2p

Is it even possible to hit 4.0 with air cooling?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> •QuakeGuy
> • 1700X
> • 3.8 GHZ
> • AIR (noctua DH15-SE AM4)
> • ASUS Crosshair VI
> • 1.308
> •CPU-Z Link : https://valid.x86.fr/t66k2p
> 
> Is it even possible to hit 4.0 with air cooling?


Why wouldnt it be? Big dual tower coolers are near 240 AIO performance, ive even seen some tests where they beat them. I have a dark rock pro 3 on order, im shooting for 24/7 4.0ghz OC.


----------



## ajlueke

Great board!

Just got my 4x8gb set stable at 3466 MHz. 14-16-16-36. SOC voltage 1.1. I did have to change the command rate to 2T and mess with ProcODT a bit to get it to pass HIC memtest.


----------



## quakeguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajlueke*
> 
> Great board!
> 
> Just got my 4x8gb set stable at 3466 MHz. 14-16-16-36. SOC voltage 1.1. I did have to change the command rate to 2T and mess with ProcODT a bit to get it to pass HIC memtest.


Part number on the RAM kit?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> Part number on the RAM kit?


it's in his picture. cpu-z tab


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Man, guys.. I have a feeling my 1700x is really crappy. Seeing how some of you get 3.9 way under 1.4v, im considering getting a 1700 non x for another shot at the lottery


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Man, guys.. I have a feeling my 1700x is really crappy. Seeing how some of you get 3.9 way under 1.4v, im considering getting a 1700 non x for another shot at the lottery


What are you at for 3.9Ghz?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> What are you at for 3.9Ghz?


like 1.43-1.44, 4ghz is DOABLE but im going to need a lot of volts.

Other than SOC volts, is there anything i can tweak to hopefully improve stability and/or be able to lower my vcore?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> like 1.43-1.44, 4ghz is DOABLE but im going to need a lot of volts.


I wouldn't recommend anything more then 1.425V and really i'd stay around 1.4V or less. My CPU i will test real quick but i don't even think i can do 4Ghz at 1.425V on a CineBench run but 1.2V 3.7Ghz completely stable(though my signature says more i just did that to be lazy)

1.425V Failed Results
4.1Ghz beginning on CineBench Run
4.0Ghz 2nd run on CineBench

At these settings and its 73F in my room and my case is very well ventilated and while it was running Cinebench on the 4.0Ghz 1.425V run my VRM temp was shooting to 78C my CPU was at 67C or so. Also it was not stable haha.

Ryzen CPU's overclock terrible i think Chew said it before Ryzen is the worst CPU in terms of overclocking in a LONG time. Expect nothing but 3.8-4.1Ghz when overclocking ryzen. Fair enough Amd also said this is what people should be seeing. Lets home Ryzen 2 or 3 is more fun to play with.

If you want to have more fun with tweaking things try undervolting i was able to get 1.1V at 3.5Ghz and to keep temps down on the VRM when using all 8 cores heavily this is nice.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Man, guys.. I have a feeling my 1700x is really crappy. Seeing how some of you get 3.9 way under 1.4v, im considering getting a 1700 non x for another shot at the lottery


Could be like they bin the 1800x as (high perf) and the 1700x as (low perf) and the 1700 is just not binned at all?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend anything more then 1.425V and really i'd stay around 1.4V or less. My CPU i will test real quick but i don't even think i can do 4Ghz at 1.425V on a CineBench run but 1.2V 3.7Ghz completely stable(though my signature says more i just did that to be lazy)


I don't worry too much about giving it too much volts, worst case it dies, sure it's sad but not end of the world







. Besides, it'll be interesting to see how it behaves on volts this high in the long term. But ive got some savings from selling my old stuff so i can buy a 1700 if need be.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Could be like they bin the 1800x as (high perf) and the 1700x as (low perf) and the 1700 is just not binned at all?


Do they really do it like that? Man now i want to get a 1700


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend anything more then 1.425V and really i'd stay around 1.4V or less. My CPU i will test real quick but i don't even think i can do 4Ghz at 1.425V on a CineBench run but 1.2V 3.7Ghz completely stable(though my signature says more i just did that to be lazy)


Why do you have a 100+ dollar cpu cooler if you arent going to use it? Could have just kept stock cooler with those volts lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Do they really do it like that? Man now i want to get a 1700


I don't know. I guess the "x" in 1700x should kinda guarantee something.

I'm not sure they can bin all Ryzen chips, maybe some and those which aren't are the 1700....I just don't know and would be curious to.


----------



## Scotty99

You guys act like binning means anything for ryzen...

Lowest ryzen ive seen is 3.9ghz, highest is 4.1 lol. And who knows those numbers could be wrong, user error etc.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys act like binning means anything for ryzen...
> 
> Lowest ryzen ive seen is 3.9ghz, highest is 4.1 lol. And who knows those numbers could be wrong, user error etc.


Sure, but ive seen some do 3.9 at under 1.4 and some needing close to 1.5 for it lol


----------



## hotstocks

I think I'm almost there, with 4X8 C16 Sam Gskil 3600 at 3400mhz 14-14-14-32-54-333-1T and the rest of Stilts subs, but it will take a few more 1000% percent runs as it looks like it will need about 1.415 to 1.43 volts depending on how much longer than 1000% HCI you want to let it run. Personally I think start it when I go to bed, wake up 8 hours later, and whether it is 1000% or 1200%, if no errors I will call it a day. I'm never going to be putting that much demand on all my memory at the same time for over 10 hours. Now the only question for Chew is on C6H in HWinfo I get mid 50's C for ram temps. With these good sticks and nice heatspreaders (tridentz/non-rgb), is mid 50s 24/7 completely acceptable and not damage ram?


----------



## Darlinangel

If you want an upgrade Mr Cat Train man. You have to get the 1800x most 1700 chips won't be able to hit 4ghz easily and usually cap out at 3.9ghz without going into the voltage ranges you going into. 1800x you are more likely to get that 1.4v to 1.425 since it is a higher bin chip. They bin the chips by the amount of watt they draw and sell.

Not sure about the whole concept of what AMD claiming about leakier chips performing better for everyday users... Difference under liquid nitrogen though but just not seeing it without.


----------



## chew*

Polk fan...my suggestion is anything you overvolt you should try to cool down.

Other than that...i have heard many intel guys run 1.8 24/7...I would muster a guess they are actively cooling memory.

Doubt 50c is a big deal but anything silicon based lives longer @ lower temps.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I don't worry too much about giving it too much volts, worst case it dies, sure it's sad but not end of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Besides, it'll be interesting to see how it behaves on volts this high in the long term. But ive got some savings from selling my old stuff so i can buy a 1700 if need be.


I edited my post but i will also post it here

1.425V Failed Results
4.1Ghz beginning on CineBench Run
4.0Ghz 2nd run on CineBench

At these settings and its 73F in my room and my case is very well ventilated and while it was running Cinebench on the 4.0Ghz 1.425V run my VRM temp was shooting to 78C my CPU was at 67C or so. Also it was not stable haha.

Ryzen CPU's overclock terrible i think Chew said it before Ryzen is the worst CPU in terms of overclocking in a LONG time. Expect nothing but 3.8-4.1Ghz when overclocking ryzen. Fair enough Amd also said this is what people should be seeing. Lets hope Ryzen 2 or 3 is more fun to play with.

If you want to have more fun with tweaking things try undervolting i was able to get 1.1V at 3.5Ghz and to keep temps down on the VRM when using all 8 cores heavily this is nice.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why do you have a 100+ dollar cpu cooler if you arent going to use it? Could have just kept stock cooler with those volts lol.


Lol oh scotty first of all i had this water cooler with haswell a chip that got to 4.7Ghz with very little voltage.

Why use the stock cooler when i can use something MUCH better also unlike some here i actually agree with Chew the right question you should be asking is why the hell did i buy a B350 board instead of the 370. That is what i regret doing.


----------



## Darlinangel

He wants your cooler buddy hand it over







The thing is Scotty he can't use it his vrm temps sky rockets haha on his 350 board under 8 core load...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Lol oh scotty first of all i had this water cooler with haswell a chip that got to 4.7Ghz with very little voltage.
> 
> Why use the stock cooler when i can use something MUCH better also unlike some here i actually agree with Chew the right question you should be asking is why the hell did i buy a B350 board instead of the 370. That is what i regret doing.


I see that you're running relatively slow memory despite the potential performance improvements. How come?


----------



## 1M4TO

guys 1700 or 1700x?
i will do little to medium oc (3.7 to 3.9 on all core depending on the vcore ofc)

1700 is around 320€ 1700x around 370€
for the 1700x i'll need a cooler since i'm planning to get the my old custom loop on the ryzen and need to have a new wb that i still dont have bought yet so i can use the spire. is it worth the extra money or not?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I see that you're running relatively slow memory despite the potential performance improvements. How come?


I'm at 2933 as hynx memory sucks on ryzen hoping the new AGESA update allows for 3200 at least i was always able to run at 2933mhz so i don't feel so unlucky i'm thinking about taking some of scotty advice and maybe use my stock fan at least and rig it over my VRM's haha


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I'm at 2933 as hynx memory sucks on ryzen hoping the new AGESA update allows for 3200 at least i was always able to run at 2933mhz so i don't feel so unlucky i'm thinking about taking some of scotty advice and maybe use my stock fan at least and rig it over my VRM's haha


Edit 1.3V 3.8Ghz stable VRM after 10 runs of Cinebench R15 and 11.5 each reach 83C max.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> guys 1700 or 1700x?
> i will do little to medium oc (3.7 to 3.9 on all core depending on the vcore ofc)
> 
> 1700 is around 320€ 1700x around 370€
> for the 1700x i'll need a cooler since i'm planning to get the custom loop and need to have a new wb that i still dont have bought yet


Definitely get the 1700, it will more than likely match most 1700x and 1800x


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I'm at 2933 as hynx memory sucks on ryzen hoping the new AGESA update allows for 3200 at least i was always able to run at 2933mhz so i don't feel so unlucky i'm thinking about taking some of scotty advice and maybe use my stock fan at least and rig it over my VRM's haha


Ah i see, really glad i got my Samsung B-Die 3600 cl16 kit


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Lol oh scotty first of all i had this water cooler with haswell a chip that got to 4.7Ghz with very little voltage.
> 
> Why use the stock cooler when i can use something MUCH better also unlike some here i actually agree with Chew the right question you should be asking is why the hell did i buy a B350 board instead of the 370. That is what i regret doing.


Ok if you already had it thats one thing lol.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok if you already had it thats one thing lol.


Yeah i get what you were applying however i just feel so dumb wanting to save money switching to ryzen thing is i try and sell my old stuff to get new stuff and i only put 170$ into ryzen after selling my haswell stuff and i'm happy i switched to Ryzen but i feel really dumb not spending just 80$ more on X370, mainly over VRM.

My water cooler is more expensive then my motherboard lol


----------



## Darlinangel

At least with the AIO it came with a six year warranty hahah
If only everything in life came with a six year warranty









Down the road though if you going to get into gpu cooling too worth investing into custom though


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Yeah i get what you were applying however i just feel so dumb wanting to save money switching to ryzen thing is i try and sell my old stuff to get new stuff and i only put 170$ into ryzen after selling my haswell stuff and i'm happy i switched to Ryzen but i feel really dumb not spending just 80$ more on X370, mainly over VRM.
> 
> My water cooler is more expensive then my motherboard lol


I have a hard time believing b350 is that bad. I had a p67 biostar which was absolutely the cheapest overclocking board you could get, i had that over 1.35v for 6 years, nothing happened to it.

Ya maybe spending even 40 dollars more for something like i have is a decent idea, but if i were you i wouldnt worry about it tbh. 1.35v easily thru that board, which is good for 3.9ghz on most chips.


----------



## Darlinangel

Yeah he stress tested it for 10 hours though Scotty it would fry under that load or decrease the MB lifespan if the voltage too high for prolong period due to excessive heat.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Yeah he stress tested it for 10 hours though Scotty it would fry under that load or decrease the MB lifespan if the voltage too high for prolong period due to excessive heat.


Says who lol?

Where are you guys coming up with this nonsense. I have heard some b350 boards are voltage limited for the REALLY cheap ones, but a tomahawk is not that. If i owned that board i would have no reservations about putting 1.4v into it.


----------



## Darlinangel

Heat kill hardware... I've killed enough hardware to know







The more heat you put into any given component the faster it dies... Actually your computer slowly dying right now and it fails overtime just on a much longer time line...









In the end everything dies in hardware... How fast you kill it is one thing. In the computer IT industry it has several basic grades of hardware.... Consumer grade which is the cheapest stuff you can buy. Industrial grade or commercial grade like certified server gear and finally Military grade... All of which you can buy and all rated differently but one thing remain the same though.

Nothing ever last forever and the more you abuse it doesn't matter what the grade is... It going to die


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Heat kill hardware... I've killed enough hardware to know


He isnt going to melt down that board with 1.4v, its absurd to even suggest that.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Heat kill hardware... I've killed enough hardware to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more heat you put into any given component the faster it dies... Actually your computer slowly dying right now and it fails overtime just on a much longer time line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end everything dies in hardware... How fast you kill it is one thing. In the computer IT industry it has several basic grades of hardware.... Consumer grade which is the cheapest stuff you can buy. Industrial grade or commercial grade like certified server gear and finally Military grade... All of which you can buy and all rated differently but one thing remain the same though.
> 
> Nothing ever last forever and the more you abuse it doesn't matter what the grade is... It going to die


/\ sig worthy..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> /\ sig worthy..


You give such bad advice on here about VRM its laughable. You have people in here thinking you need to keep vrm at 70c lol, absurdity. Those things are rated for 120c or higher, you are NOT going to melt down a decent quality (which the tomahawk is) b350 board with 1.4v. AMD expects people to be putting that amount of volts into these chips, only the super cheap b350 boards are of any concern here, and those are either voltage limited or only support 65w chips, like this one:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157765&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

The 100 dollar b350 boards can hit the same clocks as any x370 board.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Says who lol?
> 
> Where are you guys coming up with this nonsense. I have heard some b350 boards are voltage limited for the REALLY cheap ones, but a tomahawk is not that. If i owned that board i would have no reservations about putting 1.4v into it.


At 1.3V 3.8Ghz encoding a movie(man i love ryzen) and my VRM temps only took 6min to encode a movie max VRM temp 66C while watching youtube and handbrake at the same time.

Said this awhile ago but i'm using ryzen master just so i can have several different profiles one for gaming one for encoding or 24/7 normal stuff for my personal use.

Gonna try and keep VRM under 70-80C in all cases.


----------



## Darlinangel

I actually one hundred percent agree with you... I know it would be fine for at least a year maybe two... Lucky 3.... But you rolling the dice. I love to push things to the bleeding edge of performance and killed a few components doing it...

More often then not though a lot of stuff even dies at stock clock for me... Graphic cards, MB even ram sticks... Oh yeah not to mention a lot of Hard drives which are all stock too and no not cheap hardware either i just really use my machines... But if i were to be pushing those parts higher then stock my graveyard of hardware be higher







Which is through my experience heat kills hardware and i got a mountain of gear of dead hardware.

The thing is i can afford to kill hardware and replace it but more often then not they still fail because it is consumer grade... It not supposed to be used how i use it and i completely get that reason why i never OC it and it still dies... Given experience i tend to give advice on looking after your hardware so it doesn't die faster then it need to because not everyone is a millionaire.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> At 1.3V 3.8Ghz encoding a movie(man i love ryzen) and my VRM temps only took 6min to encode a movie max VRM temp 66C while watching youtube and handbrake at the same time.
> 
> Said this awhile ago but i'm using ryzen master just so i can have several different profiles one for gaming one for encoding or 24/7 normal stuff for my personal use.
> 
> *Gonna try and keep VRM under 70-80C in all cases*.


Why?

Because some random dude in this thread said so lol?

Its your hardware and you are going to do what you will with it, i just am sick of people saying b350 boards are going to melt if you put 1.4v into them.....crazy talk. You really think motherboard manufacturers would release boards if it was common for this to happen? Of course not, they know people will be aiming for 4.0 ghz on the 100 dollar b350 boards and built them to handle that kind of load.

This is exactly what i mean by common sense, many in here simply dont have it.


----------



## chew*

You have a b350?

Street racing mode was engaged or did you miss that?

Show results...not keyboard skill.

I have already showed my results.

I will no longer feed stupidity or trolls.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You have a b350?
> 
> Street racing mode was engaged or did you miss that?
> 
> Show results...not keyboard skill.
> 
> I have already showed my results.


Not gonna reply to you until you work on your sentence structure.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Interesting finding by Bullzoid on the taichi board's latest BIOS


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Interesting finding by Bullzoid on the taichi board's latest BIOS


Yep. auto/xmp is super slow...been saying that for awhile now.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Everytime i come here, i see you trying to be always right and always trying to start a discussion lol
> 
> Can you just shut up with off topic and keep the talk related to the thread? Ffs all you do is try to set fire everywhere you go.
> 
> Grow the hell up dude, and stop trying to get attention with every post you make.


Excuse me? I am simply debating the half-wits in here saying 1.4v on a b350 is dangerous.

As long as you are buying a quality b350 board like the tomahawk/asus prime/asrock fatality there is absolutely no chance of burning down the VRM's, that kind of talk in here needs to stop.

Edit: The reason it annoys me is because for the people that browse this thread looking for advice, it puts a false sense of worry in their heads.

Yes no one should be buying the SUPER cheap b350 boards like the one i linked a page back and try to hit 4ghz on a r7, but you absolutely are fine with one of the 100 dollar models.


----------



## chew*

1.2v 8c load vrm temps with 74f ambients...on the super quality asus b350 plus...its 90f + now in my house...imagine 1.4v 4 gig









Like i said...results not words.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 1.2v 8c load vrm temps with 74f ambients...on the super quality asus b350 plus...its 90f + now in my house...imagine 1.4v 4 gig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said...results not words.


I dont care what you or your little heat gun came up with chew, you lack common sense. Do you really think msi/asus/asrock etc are going to sell 100 dollar motherboards expecting them to come in for RMA by the buttloads from people trying to hit 4ghz ryzen 7's, something they completely expect people to be doing with them?

THESE BOARDS LAUNCHED WITH RYZEN 7. What dont you get, and why is this so hard for you to comprehend.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> You are nieve Scotty. None of the big companies had a ton of time to do a bunch of testing, or at least the amount they were used to.


It absolutely was a rushed launch and they should have waited to get better memory support out of the gate, but that has nothing to do with what we are talking about here.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

I think VRM temps is the last thing you should worry about, all that happens is you lose efficiency and might trip OCP earlier (which you wont regardless), and it will throttle way before you do damage to it.


----------



## chew*

I have discussed B350 pro plus with gary key ( asus ) in detail.

#1. They capped vcore via a bios update vs launch accessible voltage.

#2. I pointed out to him that RM bypasses that cap....Response Damn RM.

62c vrm temps with 74f ambients @ 1.2v 3.6. The temps increase expontentially with clocks/vcore even @ 74f...

Shutdown and effeciency and failure occurs @ 125c...suggesting 120c is fine is...ludicrous...especially for nikos fets.

Misguiding community...is not ok in my book.


----------



## Scotty99

I dont disagree with the notion that if someone is buying a ryzen 7 and trying to get 4ghz out of it that going with a midrange x370 is probably the best bet, but that is a far cry from some of the things ive read in here about it being dangerous on (the good) b350's.


----------



## chew*

Its simple...if you believe it is ok...go buy one.

Go buy the proper equipment to test.

Go use the equipment properly with proper test procedures.

Prove us wrong...until then all you have is words vs my results.


----------



## Scotty99

Its annoying chew because two members have read advice from you and are now worried about VRM temps when they shouldnt be, you are spreading false information and its actually affecting people negatively. We got a guy with a perfectly capable motherboard, and he is keeping his CPU at near stock volts because of something you said lol, do you not feel bad about that at all?

You are good with PC hardware and a good source for information pertaining to memory and the ryzen platform, but you need to gain some semblance of perspective when talking about the more broad recommendations.


----------



## gordesky1

Im going to put this right here . Yes i had that happen to me back in 2013 was playing a game and poof pc went out and i smell burning. Took the heatsinks off and yep vrms went to hell lol

And the vrms on this motherboard wasn't cheap ones either and had heatpiped heatsinks. Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p

So yea after that happen im always been worried about vrms on mbs and even gpus lol You can have high quality vrms but running them hot always will burn them out. Heck it can be days months or years but yea i don't take risks anymore. I was running a high clock 4.2ghz amd x4 965 or was it my 1090t forgot sense i switch cpus sometimes lol.

I also always run fans on top and bottom of the vrms on every motherboard i had. Even on my sabertooth 990fx rev 2 which was the best am3+ board.

2 Things in my systems i never skimp out on is mbs and psus.


----------



## chew*

There is nothing wrong with b350 when used in the right application..

This is the right application in my opinion...






The reality is as with all things...

You buy cheap...you get cheap...to an extent...

You run cooler it lives longer applies to everything in electronics..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Im going to put this right here . Yes i had that happen to me back in 2013 was playing a game and poof pc went out and i smell burning. Took the heatsinks off and yep vrms went to hell lol
> 
> And the vrms on this motherboard wasn't cheap ones either and had heatpiped heatsinks. Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p
> 
> So yea after that happen im always been worried about vrms on mbs and even gpus lol You can have high quality vrms but running them hot always will burn them out. Heck it can be days months or years but yea i don't take risks anymore. I was running a high clock 4.2ghz amd x4 965 or was it my 1090t forgot sense i switch cpus sometimes lol.
> 
> I also always run fans on top and bottom of the vrms on every motherboard i had. Even on my sabertooth 990fx rev 2 which was the best am3+ board.
> 
> 2 Things in my systems i never skimp out on is mbs and psus.


Those are actually the exact same VRM's my biostar tp67b+ had, 6+ years with 1.35+v ( cant remember exact number) still going strong.

Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal, i just ask people stop giving the really poor advice on here like "dont buy an entire series of motherboards". There are bad b350's no doubt, but i dont think someone buying a 300+ dollar chip is buying a 60 dollar board anyways...


----------



## chew*

You apparently have not watched videos...

Once again...

Results vs words.

B350 is great...if the user chooses it for the right application.

I shared my findings...thats it.

If you do not like those findings...do your own.

Prove me wrong..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You apparently have not watched videos...
> 
> Once again...
> 
> Results vs words.
> 
> B350 is great...if the user chooses it for the right application.


Right application being running a quadcore on it ?


----------



## navjack27

You know how efficient this CPU is? Lol

You don't need a killer vrm stack in the least. It's just nice to have really. B350 is fine


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Right application being running a quadcore on it ?


Well the results show it handles it with ease and you can max out the full potential of the board.

Results do not lie.

I like my b350...i want it to last...1400 is great in it no worries


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well the results show it handles it with ease and you can max out the full potential of the board.
> 
> Results do not lie.


Have you seen or experienced b350 boards dying under 8 core cpus because they were overclocked?


----------



## Scotty99

Exactly its nice to have and is a good recommendation to go with one of the ~150 dollar x370's if you plan on going for a daily 24/7 4ghz OC, but that in no sense says b350 isnt up to the task as well.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Interesting finding by Bullzoid on the taichi board's latest BIOS


Seems to happen only on Asrock. My timings were low as he said they should've been. And my Time Spy CPU bench seems to run at full potential.

Did you see that problem on other boards?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Have you seen or experienced b350 boards dying under 8 core cpus because they were overclocked?


Yendor has @ stock...some msi guys have also.

I could care less to dig up the results but yes there are cases where they have died. He knows and can provide the info..

Yet to see a report of an r5 4c cpu/ b350 board death...

My conscious is clear with my reccomendation. I can sleep at night knowing i advised amd community wisely for a trouble free system years down the road..

If my goal was to prove a point @ my own loss...i could easily pop one...proving it this way is stupid however...in the end the real loser is me...

Not only that whenever actual proof or results are provided...the words group on this forum completely ignore the proof/results and continue to type nonsense.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Those are actually the exact same VRM's my biostar tp67b+ had, 6+ years with 1.35+v ( cant remember exact number) still going strong.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal, i just ask people stop giving the really poor advice on here like "dont buy an entire series of motherboards". There are bad b350's no doubt, but i dont think someone buying a 300+ dollar chip is buying a 60 dollar board anyways...


Ain't that a intel motherboard tho? Big difference if it is compare to amd cause amds always used more power lol. Really i never really herd much about intels having issues with vrms. Heck my cousin with a 4770k never runs a fan in the vrms areas cause its not a problem.

I even run a fan on top and rear on my k7 which keeps it in the high 50s and low 60s. If i didin't do that yea that too will shoot up too and will put stress on the vrms let alone heat the cpu and everything else around it up too.

There was reports even for the sabertooth 990fx with the vrms dieing cause they got out of control and they wasn't running a fan also which you cant get any better vrms or heat sink that's on that board lol..


----------



## Darlinangel

I only offer advice and knowledge from my own experiences with hardware dying from use/heat... I would think most people were actively using their PC but if I'm wrong on that front on here then I am wrong







I've had plenty of systems repairs that I had to do that was stock and I've had plenty of system on my end die from use/heat too well under <3 years...

It lucky for any system to last me over three years since I really do use it hard. It not hard for me through regular use at stock to get through it "useful life" so yeah if people are just turning on there PC for an hour a day and all they are doing is web surfing it going to run fine for a decade









Then again who buying 8 core cpu to web surf, youtube, facebook, twitter ect anyways... When a 4 core system does all that and more.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yendor has @ stock...some msi guys have also.
> 
> I could care less to dig up the results but yes there are cases where they have died. He knows and can provide the info..
> 
> Yet to see a report of an r5 4c cpu/ b350 board death...
> 
> My conscious is clear with my reccomendation. I can sleep at night knowing i advised amd community wisely for a trouble free system years down the road..
> 
> If my goal was to prove a point @ my own loss...i could easily pop one...proving it this way is stupid however...in the end the real loser is me...


While your conscience is clear there are guys in this thread running at near stock volts cause you put false ideas in their head...now how does that feel? Or how about onlookers with a budget trying to gather information on putting a system together but scratch b350 off their list cause of the bad information, sacrificing ~50 dollars elsewhere in the budget?

There is a difference between airing on the safe side, and being completely irrational. Ill let you figure that one out.


----------



## Darlinangel

If they want budget 4c and 6c system are available for their needs... I don't know anyone demanding 8 core cpu performance for gaming or youtubinng









Before cheap 8 core cpu that could compete against Intel you had to pay an extra grand pretty much to even get into 8 core with the level of IPC on the table...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> If they want budget 4c and 6c system are available for their needs... I don't know anyone demanding 8 core cpu performance for gaming or youtubinng


So you are slamming people in this thread with 1700's and b350 boards?

I almost went b350 but i wanted this build to match, killer was only one aesthetically i really liked, main reason i went x370.


----------



## chew*

Near stock volts is 1.5v peak...

Once again...i advise based on actual testing and results then i share said results.

Advice is free and does not need to be taken..

I would highly suggest that if you give advice you do so on first hand experience...which i might point out when it pertains to b350 boards...you lack said first hand experience and or results.


----------



## Darlinangel

You are suggesting B350 board is acceptable and you even admitted you can't take full advantage out of R7... Your own words you said it you can't clock it to full potential so I don't understand why you are offering advice on that when people cannot overclock their 8 core Ryzen to full potential... It disingenuous.

All me and Chew is saying is that yeah you can use B350 board but you will be missing out when you are overclocking... I don't know because i thought this was an overclocking 4ghz thread... Maybe i read the title wrong


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> You are suggesting B350 board is acceptable and you even admitted you can't take full advantage out of R7... Your own words you said it you can't clock it to full potential so I don't understand why you are offering advice on that when people cannot overclock their 8 core Ryzen to full potential... It disingenuous.


What are you babbling about? What does my choice of sticking with the stock cooler have to do with anything being discussed?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Near stock volts is 1.5v peak...
> 
> Once again...i advise based on actual testing and results then i share said results.
> 
> *Advice is free and does not need to be taken..*
> 
> I would highly suggest that if you give advice you do so on first hand experience...which i might point out when it pertains to b350 boards...you lack said first hand experience and or results.


Your advice on this matter is baseless...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> [Official] RYZEN 7 1800X | 1700X |1700 Owners Club & 4GHz+ Club - Page 1342
> 
> Enough said.


?


----------



## chew*

I am going to end this by putting this as simple as possible.

I actually own the following

C6h
Taichi
Msi titanium
K7
Gaming 5
Prime pro x 370
Pro plus b350
Gt7
1800x
1700x
1700
1600x
1600
1500x
1400
7 sets of ram in various density and ic types.

Anything i share is first hand...

If you do not own said hardware and can not test first hand...then you should probably focus on what you can and have tested first hand in the advice department.

Tired of c6h guys dictating all things ryzen...with only experience on that board.

Tired of guys on x370 dictating what b350 can or can not do.

Tired of the guys dictating ram performance when they can not even test @ certain speeds.

Tired of the guys with no dual rank memory dictating with there single rank kits how and what to do...

Its getting old.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just shut up already. Stop acting like a kid.
> 
> Btw, guys:
> 
> im really indecisive on my purchase...
> 
> I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.
> 
> Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€
> 
> I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.
> 
> I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).
> 
> Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


Only kids say stop acting like a kid, and your PC build is named "beast"...

I get that i am abrasive, but i wont allow bad advice to slide, just how i am.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just shut up already. Stop acting like a kid.
> 
> Btw, guys:
> 
> im really indecisive on my purchase...
> 
> I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.
> 
> Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€
> 
> I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.
> 
> I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).
> 
> Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


For what you want to do the 1600 should be more than fine. I'd go for that and a decent X370 board. With your cooling you should be capable of 4.0Ghz if your chip is willing.

I'd consider the Taichi, it's a really good motherboard for the price. Either way, try to get a nice B-die kit on your motherboard's QVL and see what you can get out of them with Stilt's safe timings, as a place to start.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> You see? Now you are already trying to fight with me even about my Signature Rig name, that i did years ago lol what does the name matters?
> 
> Dude please from now on, you are ignored by me...


You confuse my posting style with fighting, i see bad advice and i correct it. That is all that is going on here.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Is a Asus Prime x370 pro a decent x370 board? Or should i give the extra to get a Taichi/Crosshair VI?


The Prime Pro is a good motherboard and more than enough for six cores. It's missing a few tricks and it gets a bit less attention than the CH6, so that's something to consider. I like the Taichi where you're looking budgetwise because it's fast, handles RAM well enough, and will easily slot any upgrade beyond a 1600 should you choose to do so later. For the price, I think it's a steal because it's a top-flight board at a midrange price (if you're used to Intel prices).


----------



## Darlinangel

If you are planning to stream and game at the same time the extra two cores from the Ryzen 1700 will allow you to do that without any drama








1600 ryzen will struggle...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The Prime Pro is a good motherboard and more than enough for six cores. It's missing a few tricks and it gets a bit less attention than the CH6, so that's something to consider. I like the Taichi where you're looking budgetwise because it's fast, handles RAM well enough, and will easily slot any upgrade beyond a 1600 should you choose to do so later. For the price, I think it's a steal because it's a top-flight board at a midrange price (if you're used to Intel prices).


I understand.

here the taichi is 259€, and the crosshair vi is 269€, so only a 10€ difference, and tbh i prefer the looks of the crosshair, and the extra usb ports


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> If you are planning to stream and game at the same time the extra two cores from the Ryzen 1700 will allow you to do that without any drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1600 ryzen will struggle*...


Doubt.


----------



## Darlinangel

Ajj i guess you don't mind swapping your cpu with his 1600 when he try to stream and game without lag








Very generous of you


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> If you are planning to stream and game at the same time the extra two cores from the Ryzen 1700 will allow you to do that without any drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 ryzen will struggle...


Terrible advice, streaming is way less intensive than most people think it is.

I streamed on a 2500k for years to twitch with a terribly optimized xsplit, OBS is much easier to run than that.


----------



## chew*

I will just point out board wise seeing as i have tested first hand...

C6h can do 3200+ now.

Prime pro last i tested had teething issues memory wise which are most likely subject to change...

I would point you in yendors direction because he has first hand experience on latest agesa with prime pro as does sacco if i remember correctly. I have not tested so can be of little assistance.

Ask them if memory has improved at least speed wise...performance is another issue...

My 2c on both boards...is they are solid..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Ajj i guess you don't mind swapping your cpu with his 1600 when he try to stream and game without lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very generous of you


It's like you think most games will starve a CPU to the point that it doesn't have a core or 2 left to do the streaming for you.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So did you saw some bad advice on my signature rig name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop acting like that, or just leave the forum, seems like you're not welcome here.


So i should just smile and look the other way when i see bad advice being thrown around?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Ajj i guess you don't mind swapping your cpu with his 1600 when he try to stream and game without lag


It shouldn't be a problem, especially with serial-driven games like PUkBG and CSGO. My old 3930k was still more than sufficient to stream CSGO and the 1600 is quite a bit stronger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I understand.
> 
> here the taichi is 259€, and the crosshair vi is 269€, so only a 10€ difference, and tbh i prefer the looks of the crosshair, and the extra usb ports


Yeah, at that point go with what you prefer.  They'll both suit your use-case, run comfortably at 4.0GHz (again, chip willing), and slot upgrades easily.


----------



## Scotty99

So that austin guy is a great example of what im talking about here.

You could buy a 1600 and a b350 board, and (hypothetically) go from a gtx 1060 to a 1070 and lose nothing in regards to overclocking.

Its people like chew that convince people to make these terrible decisions.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So Crosshair VI and 1600 it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i will probably get 2x8gb gskill trident 3200mhz cl14 and put in there
> 
> Thanks for the help


I think you should by killer/sli, hynix the really low bin and a 1700 cpu so you can have the awesome ryzen experience of head/desk which i have 0 firsthand experience with...but that is my suggestion...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I think you should by killer/sli, hynix the really low bin and a 1700 cpu so you can have the awesome ryzen experience of head/desk.


I dont have a AsRock Killer here.. Only the Taichi.

Is my Gskill kit Hynix? I didnt understand what you mention with "hynix the really low bin".


----------



## chew*

Was just being funny..it will be a horrible experience..migraine capable system tossed out window possible.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Was just being funny..it will be a horrible experience..migraine capable.


Oh so Crosshair + 1600 is what you agree?

I do have the AsRock Killer x370 Sli in stock indeed


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I think you should by killer/sli, hynix the really low bin and a 1700 cpu so you can have the awesome ryzen experience of head/desk which i have 0 firsthand experience with...but that is my suggestion...


The irony in that is i had one of the better experiences with ryzen on this board because i was patient/insightful enough to wait out the bios issues. My ram does 2933 cas 15 for a fraction of the price of bdie, it'll probably do 3200 in the next bios update. Asrock killer is imo the best value x370 board on the market, had i ordered something else that didnt support P state overclocking id have been irate. I consider myself lucky with my purchases actually, couldnt have worked out better really.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Oh so Crosshair + 1600 is what you agree?
> 
> I do have the AsRock Killer x370 Sli in stock indeed


Ch6 prime pro taichi...all solid pick your favorite/features.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ch6 prime pro taichi...all solid pick your favorite/features.


Or he could get a b350 and put the 150 dollars he saves towards a much faster GPU.

But what do i know...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ch6 prime pro taichi...all solid pick your favorite/features.


Is the Asrock Killer AC any decent?


----------



## polkfan

Agreed lets just get along i actually did push my CPU but i mean even 4.0Ghz is unstable at 1.425V 3.8Ghz is fine at 1.3V so far gonna test 3.9Ghz but i will make sure everything is safe.

Last time i checked my CPU did 3.9Ghz with 1.325V just fine might try it again for my gaming profile.

EDIT i'm still very new to this site and i obviously don't know how to use the forum yet so sorry for double info


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Is the Asrock Killer AC any decent?


This board has had the least amount of issues of any of the x370 boards. Even the taichi is having problems.

The only thing you really get with 200+ dollar boards is having 3200 bdie ram on qvl list...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Is the Asrock Killer AC any decent?


Same pcb as fatality k4. Numerous reports of ram issues.

Do not own...ask scotty for stability tests @ 3200 ( he owns it )...if he can not provide them...question answered


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Is the Asrock Killer AC any decent?


I'd avoid the dice roll if I were you. If you've got the budget, there are better options like the CH6, Taichi, even the GT7 with Chinglish BIOS. With the number of revisions the AGESA code is going through and the BIOS updates needed, I think a board like the CH6, Taichi, etc. will keep you up to date with more certainty. Also, these boards have much better RAM compatibility, and the games you want to play like clockspeed and quick RAM. Best to use a motherboard that supports both.


----------



## Scotty99

I say buy cas 15 3000 corsair memory with a 1600 and asrock fatality b350. Take money you saved and put it into GPU.


----------



## SuperZan

For CSGO and PUkBG? A 470 would be more than sufficient. 1060 or 480 would be great. A 1070 would be positively luxurious.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> For CSGO and PUkBG? A 470 would be more than sufficient. 1060 or 480 would be great. A 1070 would be positively luxurious.


Yeah i will buy a RX580 probably


----------



## Darlinangel

RX580 prices are super inflated because of miners.... Impossible to get it at reasonable prices


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> For CSGO and PUkBG? A 470 would be more than sufficient. 1060 or 480 would be great. A 1070 would be positively luxurious.


Given that he doesnt have a gsync monitor, you really would want to put most of your budget into GPU.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> RX580 prices are super inflated because of miners.... Impossible to get it at reasonable prices


Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8G GDDR5 Special Edition for 280€


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8G GDDR5 Special Edition for 280€


Thats encroaching on 1070 prices...please dont do that lol.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats encroaching on 1070 prices...please dont do that lol.


What are you talking about lol Here in all stores 1060 6gb are around 300/350€, 1070 8gb around 450/500€


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Given that he doesnt have a gsync monitor, you really would want to put most of your budget into GPU.


That really depends. On a 1080p 60Hz monitor, throwing more frames on top of the 200 you're already getting in CSGO isn't going to help anything as far as screen tearing. If he' s using a HRR panel at 1080p, he's extremely unlikely to have tearing issues. 1440p it becomes more debatable, but a 1070 at minimum would be enough to avoid issues. I'm using a 1080 at 1440p 144Hz right now on a monitor that only supports DP-Adaptive Sync (so no Nvidia function) and I have no screen tearing issues of which to speak. Gsync and Freesync are great, but they're niceties.


----------



## Darlinangel

Geforce always been king in prices







In Australia though all RX580 going to be out of stock until 2018 unless you preorder instore. The mining craze creating a worldwide shortage and pushing the price for it upwards.

And vega gpu are priced the same as 1080ti pretty much and no gaming version until next year.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What are you talking about lol Here in all stores 1060 6gb are around 300/350€, 1070 8gb around 450/500€


Im talking MSRP pricing of course, dont buy a 1070 now it'll be back to normal soon.

Trust me on the GPU thing, since you dont have gsync you will want hit 144 FPS in every game you play, a lot better chance of doing this on a 1070 than a 580.


----------



## SuperZan

Again, HRR at 1080p is a different animal from 1440p 144hz, especially when you're talking about CSGO and PUKbG. Neither is graphically intensive nor are they prone to insane drops like WoW or other MMO's. Gsync/Freesync are hardly a necessity in this scenario. I mean, in CSGO without Gsync too much GPU grunt is going to induce screen tearing, necessitating the use of FastSync.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Again, HRR at 1080p is a different animal from 1440p 144hz, especially when you're talking about CSGO and PUKbG. Neither is graphically intensive nor are they prone to insane drops like WoW or other MMO's. Gsync/Freesync are hardly a necessity in this scenario. I mean, in CSGO without Gsync too much GPU grunt is going to _induce_ screen tearing, necessitating the use of FastSync.


No of course you are going to use fast sync, that is a given. What you dont want to happen is drop under 144fps. Of course CS:GO would have no issues hitting that on a 580/1060, but will destiny 2? Just an example of course, but better to put more of his budget into GPU given it isnt a gsync panel.


----------



## austinmrs

I will never play Destiny 2 or neither games like that...

The only game i will play is CS GO and PUBG. The max i will get is a rx580 or a 1060 6gb. When will the prices drop? I migth buy a rx580 8gb for 300€ more or less


----------



## chew*

I hate gpu shopping...unless it is craigslist and the guy just does not care/priced to sell quick.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I will never play Destiny 2 or neither games like that...
> 
> The only game i will play is CS GO and PUBG. The max i will get is a rx580 or a 1060 6gb. When will the prices drop? I migth buy a rx580 8gb for 300€ more or less


Never? Are you sure lol?

Even overwatch can dip under 144fps on a 1060 epic settings at 1080p, and that game is easy as balls to run...

Your money, but i know what id do.


----------



## Darlinangel

Prices for ex miners rx580 going to drop hard when the coin values all drop it when overnight miners ditch their gears cheap.... When that happen you can probably pick up an easy crossfire setup or just a single card but waiting for the prices to crash is anyone guess might be around August and September this year though...









They are having a massive meeting in August for the biggest digital coin which is going to create a lot of fear ect and might cause a crash in the whole market... But only interested in GPU prices though. If the sudden surge in stock for RX580 suddenly become available the price for Vega might drop


----------



## austinmrs

Off topic, but is a i7 5820k for 250€ used a good deal?

There is a guy selling here... 6 cores / 12 threads like the ryzen 1600... and i can buy a board for the same price of the crosshair vi


----------



## Scotty99

Yea i dont buy for a second GPU shortages has to do with mining. I did a bit of researching on this about a year ago, and GPU's cannot come close to the efficiency of purpose built machines, talking orders of magnitude better.


----------



## Darlinangel

They are not mining bitcoin over a hundred other coins people are mining with gpu...
Bitcoin is basically a dinosaur now hahah it old and big... Not to mention slow moving...

People stop mining bitcoin with gpu for years.









Anyways it really off topic but they are mining Ethereum with it ect.









I'm certainly not an expert at everything but i like to keep inform about the tech industry somewhat and what different hardware is been used for... If you gonna ask me 10-30gpu setup for mining i can't help you with that hahah









Not my expertise and not going to read ten thousand pages worth of info to get caught up on it...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> They are not mining bitcoin over a hundred other coins people are mining with gpu...


Pretty sure you can easily modify a mining machine to dig for other currencies that arent bitcoin.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Pretty sure you can easily modify a mining machine to dig for other currencies that arent bitcoin.


Nope.... ASIC mining rigs are fine tuned for one purpose.... That is to mine just Bitcoins. They are worth about 1100-1200 dollars a unit for the latest generation and all you do is input your pool data and turn it on.

Hence GPU can no longer compete but those ASIC purpose design only got single function.









I haven't read ten thousand pages but read at least a thousand pages on the tech/purposes to get basic understanding of it capabilities


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Pretty sure you can easily modify a mining machine to dig for other currencies that arent bitcoin.


Ethereum was designed to be asic-resistant from the jump and it's the coin driving the GPU craze. Switching to PoS is going to mitigate demand for some cards, but it's still not an ASIC-friendly coin.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Off topic, but is a i7 5820k for 250€ used a good deal?
> 
> There is a guy selling here... 6 cores / 12 threads like the ryzen 1600... and i can buy a board for the same price of the crosshair vi


What about this guys?

Its not worthed, right? Because X99 is already outdated... while with the X370 i can just upgrade the cpu in 1/2 years and still be fine right?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Nope.... ASIC mining rigs are fine tuned for one purpose.... That is to mine just Bitcoins. They are worth about 1100-1200 dollars a unit for the latest generation and all you do is input your pool data and turn it on.
> 
> Hence GPU can no longer compete but those ASIC purpose design only got single function.


After a quick google search, you are indeed wrong. They are called ASIC scrypt miners, and can do dogecoin/litecoin etc.

So again, i really doubt this GPU shortage has to do with mining, unless there is some new currency that cannot be mined with these asic scrypt machines.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What about this guys?
> 
> Its not worthed, right? Because X99 is already outdated... while with the X370 i can just upgrade the cpu in 1/2 years and still be fine right?


You are buying into an end of life platform. If you are okay with that then buy it. If you want to upgrade to a newer generation chip 3-4 years from now you know that the x370 platform going to be supported


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> After a quick google search, you are indeed wrong. They are called ASIC scrypt miners, and can do dogecoin/litecoin etc.
> 
> So again, i really doubt this GPU shortage has to do with mining, unless there is some new currency that cannot be mined with these asic scrypt machines.


I don't see how I am wrong but if you say so... I stated people usually buy expensive ASIC miners to mine bitcoin which is true. Second I said they are one purpose design and purpose design for Mining.

Some coins cannot be mined or can be mine but remain noncompetitive in price/performance compared to GPU.

Anyways you need to spend more than 1 minute "google searching" it a rather big learning curve as I've stated earlier.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> After a quick google search, you are indeed wrong. They are called ASIC scrypt miners, and can do dogecoin/litecoin etc.
> 
> So again, i really doubt this GPU shortage has to do with mining, unless there is some new currency that cannot be mined with these asic scrypt machines.


Reference my post right above yours. It's called Ethereum and it is ASIC-resistant. Could a company design an ASIC for it? Sure. Nobody's doing it though, likely because the ROI isn't worth the investment of time and money. It was designed to be a GPU-centred algo and has managed to stay that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> I don't see how I am wrong but if you say so... I stated people usually buy expensive ASIC miners to mine bitcoin which is true. Second I said they are one purpose design and purpose design for Mining.
> 
> Some coins cannot be mined or can be mine but remain noncompetitive in price/performance compared to GPU.


You're not. Ethereum is the coin du jour and it is a GPU-centred coin.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I hate gpu shopping...unless it is craigslist and the guy just does not care/priced to sell quick.


Yep my 2 last cards was used My first one was a 290x lighting i got in early 2015 from the market place here for 280 Than the card decided to die on me a year later than they sent me a msi 390..

3 days ago i found a ad on craiglist for a nvidia 1080 founders for 400$ i couldn't pass it up even tho i always been a ati person cause they ran well and i loved their drivers. Yes i know its a hit and a miss with others lol..

But everything runs so much cooler now with this card cause it blows air right out of the case


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> I don't see how I am wrong but if you say so... I stated people usually buy expensive ASIC miners to mine bitcoin which is true. Second I said they are one purpose design and purpose design for Mining.
> 
> Some coins cannot be mined or can be mine but remain noncompetitive in price/performance compared to GPU.
> 
> Anyways you need to spend more than 1 minute "google searching" it a rather big learning curve as I've stated earlier.


?

You said literally this, which i knew wasnt true:

*Nope.... ASIC mining rigs are fine tuned for one purpose.... That is to mine just Bitcoins.*

And a two second google searched revealed in fact, there are new machines that can do bitcoin, dogecoin, litecoin etc. These are called ASIC scrypt miners, this is different from the older ASIC machines you describe.

So again, unless there is a new currency that cannot be mined from these new machines, the GPU shortage is unlikely due to mining.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> ?
> 
> You said literally this, which i knew wasnt true:
> 
> *Nope.... ASIC mining rigs are fine tuned for one purpose.... That is to mine just Bitcoins.*
> 
> And a two second google searched revealed in fact, there are new machines that can do bitcoin, dogecoin, litecoin etc. These are called ASIC scrypt miners, this is different from the older ASIC machines you describe.
> 
> So again, unless there is a new currency that cannot be mined from these new machines, the GPU shortage is unlikely due to mining.


I give up. Think what you like IDC







1 minute google research is nothing.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> ?
> 
> You said literally this, which i knew wasnt true:
> 
> *Nope.... ASIC mining rigs are fine tuned for one purpose.... That is to mine just Bitcoins.*
> 
> And a two second google searched revealed in fact, there are new machines that can do bitcoin, dogecoin, litecoin etc. These are called ASIC scrypt miners, this is different from the older ASIC machines you describe.
> 
> So again, unless there is a new currency that cannot be mined from these new machines, the GPU shortage is unlikely due to mining.


Ethereum. Please, do some due diligence.

https://ethereum.stackexchange.com/questions/16811/is-ethereum-asic-resistant


----------



## Darlinangel

This is what it feel like to run into a wall


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> I give up. Think what you like IDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 minute google research is nothing.


Well apparently its something, given you had no idea machines existed that can do bitcoins as well as the other popular ones like dogecoin/litecoin etc lol. Just trying to get across, its possible the GPU shortage is not mining related.


----------



## austinmrs

He is just ****** guys, ignore that...

As i said earlier, no point in talking to him, because he will always be right.


----------



## hotbrass

GPU shortage is totally due to mining. You dont have to look very hard to find the reason. AMD and Nvidia are both releasing mining cards in the next few weeks that are optimized for mining and do not have video output to take some of the pressure off of the gaming video cards and bring the price down some.

GPU prices should normalize by spring 2018.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Ethereum. Please, do some due diligence.
> 
> https://ethereum.stackexchange.com/questions/16811/is-ethereum-asic-resistant


So you are saying that one currency is the reason for every rx480/580 to disappear from US inventory lol? That one post with one comment? You are 100% sure it cant be mined from any of the miners on the market? Please, dont be so quick to come to conclusions lol.


----------



## Darlinangel

Upgrade-ability I'll go with Ryzen platform and yeah 1600 good choice for you until second generation ryzen comes out which is going to have increase IPC too which would smash what you are looking at currently


----------



## chew*

And this is what i have been putting up with...

Can not wait till i start benching on ln2 again...

I can not wait to be taught that i have no clue what i am doing and what not...


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So you are saying that one currency is the reason for every rx480/580 to disappear from US inventory lol? That one post with one comment? You are 100% sure it cant be mined from any of the miners on the market? Please, dont be so quick to come to conclusions lol.


This is one nano second of research of "google" that you should of done... http://www.bitcoininsider.org/article/1603/shortage-amd-radeon-rx-500-series-gpus-market


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> And this is what i have been putting up with...
> 
> Can not wait till i start benching on ln2 again...
> 
> I can not wait to be taught that i have no clue what i am doing and what not...


Normally i don't bother... But it the weekend and my girlfriend out of the city visiting her family since it her father Birthday so got a bit of extra time hahah not sure if it been best spent on scotty99 firewall...









If only my own firewalls were as good.... I would get less injection alerts or people trying to penetrate my system hahah


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> /\ sig worthy..
> 
> 
> 
> You give such bad advice on here about VRM its laughable. You have people in here thinking you need to keep vrm at 70c lol, absurdity. Those things are rated for 120c or higher, you are NOT going to melt down a decent quality (which the tomahawk is) b350 board with 1.4v. AMD expects people to be putting that amount of volts into these chips, only the super cheap b350 boards are of any concern here, and those are either voltage limited or only support 65w chips, like this one:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157765&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> The 100 dollar b350 boards can hit the same clocks as any x370 board.
Click to expand...

I think you're missing that the vrm temp reading isn't from inside the vrm, just a sensor near them.. you need to look at them under load with a thermal imaging setup or something to see how how hot they are getting.. and even then the inside of it will be hotter.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> This is one nano second of research of "google" that you should of done... http://www.bitcoininsider.org/article/1603/shortage-amd-radeon-rx-500-series-gpus-market


Again im no expert in this, i just find it hard to believe GPU's are the most cost effective way to do this. Every serious miner uses purpose built stuff, even if there isnt a machine on the market capable of mining this new currency that is so popular ive never heard of it, some factory in china would spit them out like crazy and easily beat GPU's for this specific coin.

Just does not make sense, GPU's are incredibly inefficient for the task.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Again im no expert in this, i just find it hard to believe GPU's are the most cost effective way to do this. Every serious miner uses purpose built stuff, even if there isnt a machine on the market capable of mining this new currency that is so popular ive never heard of it, some factory in china would spit them out like crazy and easily beat GPU's for this specific coin.
> 
> Just does not make sense, GPU's are incredibly inefficient for the task.


Yet you looking at a very credible news article that a leader in reporting digital currency news....
Doesn't get much simpler


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So you are saying that one currency is the reason for every rx480/580 to disappear from US inventory lol? That one post with one comment? You are 100% sure it cant be mined from any of the miners on the market? Please, dont be so quick to come to conclusions lol.


I try to treat you with respect, but you continue to spout off on topics upon which you are clearly ignorant. The link I gave you was a layman's technical explanation. Here's some more.

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/7079/why-is-ethereum-actually-the-only-cryptocurrency-worth-gpu-mining

https://ethereum.stackexchange.com/questions/33/by-what-mechanism-are-asic-based-miners-made-less-favourable

https://bitcoinworldwide.com/ethereum/mining-hardware/

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gpu-prices-increase-ethereum-cryptocurrency,34865.html

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-10/ethereum-price-surges-over-300-has-cryptocurrency-asset-class-arrived

The steady increase in Ethereum's value is clearly *directly* linked to the increased demand for, and rising price of, GPU's. Do you think my two RX 480's would've sold for $400 apiece in a normal market, or even a supply-constrained market without a strong demand driver? Be serious and do your homework instead of trying to be contrary all the time.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I think you're missing that the vrm temp reading isn't from inside the vrm, just a sensor near them.. you need to look at them under load with a thermal imaging setup or something to see how how hot they are getting.. and even then the inside of it will be hotter.


Think that also a missed fact is my readings were back of pcb...but back of pcb @ vrm trumps reflective metal...with IR.

Regardless behind pcb @ fet 66c = fet higher.

I am honestly trying to help...

It really sux when people like him can run rampant on a forum unchecked....brings the entire quality of the forum down...by alot.

I am all for being cheap...hell i live in providence R.I. i am not well off.

When i shop for a turbo...even though not well off...i buy quality precision/garret/borg warner...not ebay junk..

Pc is no different...buy quality once...buy junk 2,3,4,5 times?


----------



## Darlinangel

2 hours of my life spent debating with someone that spent 1 second "researching" I need to tear my system apart and apply new thermal padding for the gpu and grease up my cpu which would of been better time spent this weekend


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> 2 hours of my life spent debating with someone that spent 1 second "researching" I need to tear my system apart and apply new thermal padding for the gpu and grease up my cpu which would of been better time spent this weekend


But wait...lets discuss PSUs... This is bound to get interesting


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> im really indecisive on my purchase...
> 
> I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.
> 
> Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€
> 
> I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.
> 
> I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).
> 
> Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> If you are planning to stream and game at the same time the extra two cores from the Ryzen 1700 will allow you to do that without any drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 ryzen will struggle...
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible advice, streaming is way less intensive than most people think it is.
> 
> I streamed on a 2500k for years to twitch with a terribly optimized xsplit, OBS is much easier to run than that.
Click to expand...

Streaming can be very intensive depending on what you play, I did test with my setup running as a 6core using downcore control and had cpu hit 97% streaming GTA5 driving through the city with video encoding set to 3100kbit/s medium preset 720p60 (just enough to prevent the stunt tunnels from going all blocky during races).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I try to treat you with respect, but you continue to spout off on topics upon which you are clearly ignorant. The link I gave you was a layman's technical explanation. Here's some more.
> 
> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/7079/why-is-ethereum-actually-the-only-cryptocurrency-worth-gpu-mining
> 
> https://ethereum.stackexchange.com/questions/33/by-what-mechanism-are-asic-based-miners-made-less-favourable
> 
> https://bitcoinworldwide.com/ethereum/mining-hardware/
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gpu-prices-increase-ethereum-cryptocurrency,34865.html
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-10/ethereum-price-surges-over-300-has-cryptocurrency-asset-class-arrived
> 
> The steady increase in Ethereum's value is clearly *directly* linked to the increased demand for, and rising price of, GPU's. Do you think my two RX 480's would've sold for $400 apiece in a normal market, or even a supply-constrained market without a strong demand driver? Be serious and do your homework instead of trying to be contrary all the time.


Oh i have no doubt its correlated to the shortage, i just have a hard time buying that the entire US stock of rx cards was wiped by these people. When i bring stuff up like this, i am not disagreeing that the public thinks this, or news articles arent reporting it as so, rather thinking of other possibilities. When something doesnt add up in my head i question it, and this is one of those occassions.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Streaming can be very intensive depending on what you play, I did test with my setup running as a 6core using downcore control and had cpu hit 97% streaming GTA5 driving through the city with video encoding set to 3100kbit/s medium preset 720p60 (just enough to prevent the stunt tunnels from going all blocky during races).


I streamed for 2 years on twitch with a 4c/4t cpu, never had an issue with dropped frames or quality complaints from my viewers (using x264, very fast preset). You need to take into context what the guy said, he was basically saying a 1600 wasnt enough for streaming, which is just absurdity.


----------



## Darlinangel

yeah a lot of factors come into streaming high quality vids at higher frame rates with high bit-rate that is quite taxing on the CPU.... Hence my recommendation of having 1700 with a bit more "breathing room" so you don't have to close every second tab and program down so you can game/stream at the same time.

Low taxing games would be fine but who knows


----------



## gordesky1

Its because of mining. Just search up on ebay and check the 390-390x prices lol...


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Its because of mining. Just search up on ebay and check the 390-390x prices lol...


Yeah if the Vega gpu is anything like the 390x and been more powerful we won't see it released to actual consumers that going to use it...

Be someone space heaters first hahah


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Streaming can be very intensive depending on what you play, I did test with my setup running as a 6core using downcore control and had cpu hit 97% streaming GTA5 driving through the city with video encoding set to 3100kbit/s medium preset 720p60 (just enough to prevent the stunt tunnels from going all blocky during races).
> 
> 
> 
> I streamed for 2 years on twitch with a 4c/4t cpu, never had an issue with dropped frames or quality complaints from my viewers (using x264, very fast preset). You need to take into context what the guy said, he was basically saying a 1600 wasnt enough for streaming, which is just absurdity.
Click to expand...

Eh, just giving some test results to help. I wasn't running anything like streamlabs or youtube / spotify in the background either, or streaming any other sources like a webcam, so I can see that there would be some cases where a 6 core ryzen might not be enough if you want to run the higher quality more cpu intensive medium or slow presets like I have been messing with.

You can run the default of very fast and play less multithreaded games no problems on most pc's but there are still reasons for some people to want the 8core instead.


----------



## chew*

Clearly my post of a rx480 8gb for $700 was completely discarded by him due to the fact it did not fit his argument...

It was a real price craigslist post i read today... No [email protected] $700....

Just like all other facts/testing are ignored by the few who want to debate and it does not benefit there debate.

The trend will continue...those that post results....those that post keyboard ability.

Just need to learn to discard info with no results..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Its because of mining. Just search up on ebay and check the 390-390x prices lol...


If its so profitable, how in the world is there not a dedicated box for this coin already. All of the people that are serious miners do not use GPU's, surely some random factory in china would be spitting these out by the buttload that offer a much better return on your dollar than gaming graphics cards do...

It just does not compute in my head that this could literally wipe out all stock of rx cards on us online retail sites, for this one coin that until today i have never heard of. Likely more sinister stuff going on than meets the eye.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Clearly my post of a rx480 8gb for $700 was completely discarded by him due to the fact it did not fit his argument...
> 
> It was a real price craigslist post i read today... No [email protected] $700....
> 
> Just like all other facts/testing are ignored by the few who want to debate and it does not benefit there debate.


I used to build systems and make systems for people... I never built anyone a system on the bases of "that just enough" or "she might get the job done...." or even "I'm not sure if she can handle it" The thing was if you don't build it right the first time you get a bad reputation since people come to you for expert advice to know that you got them covered in what they want to achieve....

If you give them that then they love you for it and you got a repeat client you stuff up... He goes tell every guy and dog how S**T you were. But yeah maybe on here i do need to offer "just enough"








It confusing because you don't want someone that looking to purchase or upgrade into something that they are going to be dissatisfied with in some way even if it that 1% that you missed and it "under-performing"

It strange having the mentality of "just enough" since you leave no room for error...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Yeah if the Vega gpu is anything like the 390x and been more powerful we won't see it released to actual consumers that going to use it...
> 
> Be someone space heaters first hahah


True that lol My 390 is a hot beast... i do admit i been mining on it which i still am and even on the 1080 i just got. But man this 390 heats up the room upstairs... No wonder i had not great temps on my am3 system or the ryzen.... lol


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Its because of mining. Just search up on ebay and check the 390-390x prices lol...
> 
> 
> 
> If its so profitable, how in the world is there not a dedicated box for this coin already. All of the people that are serious miners do not use GPU's, surely some random factory in china would be spitting these out by the buttload that offer a much better return on your dollar than gaming graphics cards do...
> 
> It just does not compute in my head that this could literally wipe out all stock of rx cards on us online retail sites, for this one coin that until today i have never heard of. Likely more sinister stuff going on than meets the eye.
Click to expand...

If there's anything I've learned from bitcoin it's that GPU mining will be replaced, but that takes time, and in the meantime all relevant gpu stock is basically forfeit in the US.. even more so now that people who missed the first boat have a second chance.

I still have the ability to buy gpu's here in aus, but mostly because there is a two per household limit in effect by the shop I get stuff from, and even then prices are up 50% on AMD cards.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Eh, just giving some test results to help. I wasn't running anything like streamlabs or youtube / spotify in the background either, or streaming any other sources like a webcam, so I can see that there would be some cases where a 6 core ryzen might not be enough if you want to run the higher quality more cpu intensive medium or slow presets like I have been messing with.
> 
> You can run the default of very fast and play less multithreaded games no problems on most pc's but there are still reasons for some people to want the 8core instead.


The 1600 is a 6c/12t cpu.....up until ryzen launch you would have had to spend north of a grand to get an 8 core cpu lol.

I never liked the streaming argument for ryzen at launch anyways, i knew you didnt need a fast CPU for it anyways as i had done it for years on a measly i5.


----------



## chew*

Last vga i sold was a 290 OC non x...the card was being sold for $175...i got a response same day...guy was a miner..he was like does it work that is a damn good price...i was like huh...of course it works..

This was in the past 3 months...

290s fetch over $200 still...i undersold mine it seems.

I would say mining is driving prices for sure.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If its so profitable, how in the world is there not a dedicated box for this coin already. All of the people that are serious miners do not use GPU's, surely some random factory in china would be spitting these out by the buttload that offer a much better return on your dollar than gaming graphics cards do...
> 
> It just does not compute in my head that this could literally wipe out all stock of rx cards on us online retail sites, for this one coin that until today i have never heard of. Likely more sinister stuff going on than meets the eye.


Well if you look around there is people mining with 4 or 5 of these beasts.... Not sure how they cool them that is the 390s... But the 480s and 580s miner goes crazy over them cause they take less power and runs cooler. But they got sold out and than they went for the older ones cause they mine just as good.

I do mining on my 390 and 1080 and it brings in around 9 to 10$ a day so around 300$ not counting the electric costs with electric its more like 270$ which i say not bad for 2 cards.


----------



## Darlinangel

Yeah the trend if it keep up when they start rolling out Vega... Be soldout 2017 so official release to the "real public" 2018








Miners going to go nuts for them.

You got Vega preordered to mine then gorde?







Yeah i understand why people got 30-50 gpu setup in their garage it easy $$$ for now and you break even quickly


----------



## Scotty99

I personally dont know a single person who mines.

Lets just break this down for a second, are there more people who play PC games or crypto currency do you think? Its going to be PC gamers, by a ridiculously wide margin. Again, mining might have something to do with this, but there is something else going on.

What we can all agree on is money is at the root, the question is who is making it.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I personally dont know a single person who mines.
> 
> Lets just break this down for a second, are there more people who play PC games or crypto currency do you think? Its going to be PC gamers, by a ridiculously wide margin. Again, mining might have something to do with this, but there is something else going on.
> 
> What we can all agree on is money is at the root, the question is who is making it.


Big companies buy out the gpu straight from the factories in the thousands firstly... Secondly what does hit the stores are purchase by your small time miners under 50 gpu per person...

With that knowledge in hand and the suddenly explosion that just happen in the past four month have wiped out all stock. Factories and AMD can't suddenly gear up production any faster then they are currently.... So they increase the prices of their graphic cards that doesn't even game as well as Geforce.


----------



## SuperZan

It's the ethereum market. AMD has literally no reason on Earth not to sell you as many GPU's as possible. They're making them and miners are buying them, as well as anything available on the secondary market. While the total number of PC gamers likely eclipses the total number of Ethereum miners, even the hobbyist miners are buying four or five GPU's. Serious miners are running dozens. AMD is in no position to withhold shipments of Polaris for some arcane reason. They need mindshare and marketshare, but everything they're making is being snapped up by miners driving a coin that has gone up in price a couple hundred dollars in the past three months.

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zmemza/cryptocurrency-mining-fueling-a-gpu-shortage

https://www.financemagnates.com/cryptocurrency/news/ethereum-mining-rush-leads-shortage-amd-graphics-cards/


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6hwg95/amd_gpus_has_massive_shortage_because_of_ethereum/


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Yeah the trend if it keep up when they start rolling out Vega... Be soldout 2017 so official release to the "real public" 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miners going to go nuts for them.
> 
> You got Vega preordered to mine then gorde?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i understand why people got 30-50 gpu setup in their garage it easy $$$ for now and you break even quickly


Nope i wish i can get it too lol.. I just bought this 1080 fe on craigslist few days ago cause it was to good to pass up for 400$ lol.. Im mostly just going to mine with these 2 sense its gets some profit at the start I always bought ati cause i like them but when i saw that price i couldn't pass it up lol..

I was going too sell the 390 for 300+ but i figure i see what both brings in which really ain't bad. The heat in my fx rig with the 390 might be a problem but its still going strong lol..

Buying this ryzen system and than getting the 1080 this month made my funds low so no more buying for awhile lol..


----------



## chew*

Do not forget the scalpers...

They buy in bulk resale high when demand is high...flea bay...


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I personally dont know a single person who mines.
> 
> Lets just break this down for a second, are there more people who play PC games or crypto currency do you think? Its going to be PC gamers, by a ridiculously wide margin. Again, mining might have something to do with this, but there is something else going on.
> 
> What we can all agree on is money is at the root, the question is who is making it.


I think it's more the number of gamers looking to buy a new card and how many of those single pruchases are estimated.. vs the miners who will walk into a shop and buy 4+ gpu's because they know within a month they'll have paid them all off and be generating cash, while being able to sell them later when it's not worth it.

The problem is people know the earlier they get the gpu's the more money they will make, so everyone that wanted to do it immediately bought as much as they could afford, and probably went back for more.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do not forget the scalpers...
> 
> They buy in bulk resale high when demand is high...flea bay...


Aye. fair point.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Big companies buy out the gpu straight from the factories in the thousands firstly... Secondly what does hit the stores are purchase by your small time miners under 50 gpu per person...
> 
> With that knowledge in hand and the suddenly explosion that just happen in the past four month have wiped out all stock.


That makes, zero sense. Who are these "big companies", no crypto currency documentary i have ever watched used GPU's, all the big time miners use dedicated boxes. Even if the small time guys were buying 50 at a time, that comes no where close to the PC gamer population.

Telling you guys, its not what meets the eye. Believe not what you are told


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That makes, zero sense. Who are these "big companies", no crypto currency documentary i have ever watched used GPU's, all the big time miners use dedicated boxes. Even if the small time guys were buying 50 at a time, that comes no where close to the PC gamer population.
> 
> Telling you guys, its not what meets the eye. Believe not what you are told


One of many... watch and behold Scotty 




There are actually farms with over ten thousand per building operating in Iceland right now 24/7 364 with back up power onsite just in case main power goes out...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That makes, zero sense. Who are these "big companies", no crypto currency documentary i have ever watched used GPU's, all the big time miners use dedicated boxes. Even if the small time guys were buying 50 at a time, that comes no where close to the PC gamer population.
> 
> Telling you guys, its not what meets the eye. Believe not what you are told


well you have to think about consumers they are trying mining out this time also lol.. Im one of them but a small one lol..


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> well you have to think about consumers they are trying mining out this time also lol.. Im one of them but a small one lol..


This is what gorde doing in 2018 in Jan hahaha







ten thousand gpu setup







with Vega!


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> This is what gorde doing in 2018 in Jan hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ten thousand gpu setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Vega!


Hehe Maybe if i hit in some big money than sure!







I can dream right:


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> One of many... watch and behold Scotty


That is the first time ive seen GPU's on that scale, my first question would be.....why GPU's and not dedicated boxes? If i know anything about mining its how ridiculously bad GPU's are compared to purpose built hardware in regards to not only mining rate, but efficiency.

Thats one video that raises more questions than gives answers really, id have to see many many more of those types of places for it to make sense.


----------



## chew*

I just want 1 vega...may not beat nv...but oh well...i just prefer AMD vgas.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That is the first time ive seen GPU's on that scale, my first question would be.....why GPU's and not dedicated boxes? If i know anything about mining its how ridiculously bad GPU's are compared to purpose built hardware in regards to not only mining rate, but efficiency.
> 
> Thats one video that raises more questions than gives answers really, id have to see many many more of those types of places for it to make sense.


Currently AMD GPU is best available right now.... Efficiency wise if it making ROI and profiting... That called making bank


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I just want 1 vega...may not beat nv...but oh well...i just prefer AMD vgas.


If you mine on it going by gorde figures... It might break even on your purchase by Xmas hahah
Essentially hardware you can play on and work


----------



## chew*

No one invests that much...to lose money.

You do not do stuff like that if it is not profitable...

The space costs money...the hardware costs money...electric...failed parts...

This is just common sense.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> If you mine on it going by gorde figures... It might break even on your purchase by Xmas hahah
> Essentially hardware you can play on and work


I would rather just give someone remote acess to my pc...deduct electric bill split the profit of my 2 290x and deal with none of it other than keeping power on. They are on water..heat will not be an issue.

Buy me a vega when it has raised enough loot.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No one invests that much...to lose money.
> 
> You do not do stuff like that if it is not profitable...
> 
> The space costs money...the hardware costs money...electric...failed parts...
> 
> This is just common sense.


Yea it can be expensive which why i am a small miner and probably be like that lol... And failed parts yea im worrying about that right now with the 390 lol... The 1080 not so much that things runs cold doing anything for some reason lol can also game too..

Electric can be a big problem for alot from what i seen . But i figured it out and it will cost around 27 to 32$ a month for me so not bad.


----------



## Scotty99

I never said GPU mining isnt profitable, of course it is. I just dont get why they are using GPU's over dedicated hardware, i mean that video was from february talking about the same currency that apparently caused the shortage that happened in the last ~month.


----------



## Darlinangel

It really good for people living in cold climates... They get central heating for their house that profit them.
Not so good in the part of Australia where i live hahah Horrible for mining would be an oven.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I never said GPU mining isnt profitable, of course it is. I just dont get why they are using GPU's over dedicated hardware, i mean that video was from february talking about the same currency that apparently caused the shortage that happened in the last ~month.


In Feb that currency was trading below ten dollars.... Now it trading over 300 dollars per coin







So... if you got in on Feb you be making bank if you had four thousand gpu running...

Essentially the guy was making bank then now his making even more bank now.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I never said GPU mining isnt profitable, of course it is. I just dont get why they are using GPU's over dedicated hardware, i mean that video was from february talking about the same currency that apparently caused the shortage that happened in the last ~month.


The price spiked massively in May up to over $300. That is driving the demand. The reason why there isn't dedicated hardware dominating the coin is a combination of relative inattention, the fact that it was designed to stymie ASIC's, and the decent hashrates from GPU's/. Nobody's manufacturing purpose-built Ethereum ASIC's because there is no reason when Ethereum stakeholders can enact block chains that will confuse ASIC's. It was designed to prevent ASIC domination.


----------



## chew*

Nothing like snuggling up to a pair of 2 290x during the winter


----------



## Darlinangel

I wonder if AMD going to make a profit for the shareholders this year... With the amount of R and D they thrown into everything I"m going to guess they still going to make a loss.

good thing is even if the shares are not paying dividends on the back of miners confidence share prices for AMD went up a lot...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The price spiked massively in May up to over $300. That is driving the demand. The reason why there isn't dedicated hardware dominating the coin is a combination of relative inattention, the fact that it was designed to stymie ASIC's, and the decent hashrates from GPU's/. Nobody's manufacturing purpose-built Ethereum ASIC's because there is no reason when Ethereum stakeholders can enact block chains that will confuse ASIC's. It was designed to prevent ASIC domination.


So what you are saying is AMD invented ethereum to sell GPU's?

Jokes aside, one could actually look at it that way lol. My whole deal here is i still find it hard to believe there are enough of these people around to literally wipe the shelves clean of US stock.


----------



## chew*

Think it may depend on how well thread ripper and server and vega do.

I think the hole last arch created...will take a while to fill up though.

The shelves are clearly wiped regardless. I looked...including 480s...gone...used prices super inflated..even for 2xx if you can even find them...


----------



## hotstocks

MY GOD! I come home and have to read thru 10 pages of nonsense. Let me set some things straight:

I'm 51 years old, been building and overclocking computers for 25 years.
Chew is an academic and Scotty99 is just ignorant, but does in a way have a point.
I overclock everything and have never had any hardware die other than fans on gpus, they always die in 1-3 years on those 2 or 3 fan models. Now I always buy
the blower fan models because those fans will last 10 years and they properly exhaust heat out of your case. I have a 2500k at 4.7ghz 6 years 24/7 and nothing
ever failed.
Chew is correct, heat will shorten the lifespan and real hot VRMS isn't a good thing, but Scotty's only point should be who the hell cares? If you buy a motherboard
that has a 3 year warranty and you blow a VRM, so what, buy another motherboard, RMA yours and then sell it on Ebay, big deal you are out a couple hours time
and $100. Personally I usually don't keep most of my hardware over 3 years anyways when warranty would be up, except that 2500k was top of the line for years.

Secondly I build cryptocurrency mining rigs and Scotty is totally clueless. Yes AMD and Nvidia gpus are in short supply and jacked up in price because of crypto currency
mining. But you don't mine bitcoin with a gpu, that is ASICS. People are mining Ethereum, Zcoin, Vertcoin, and 100 other bitcoin copy cat currencies which they
then exchange for bitcoin. They do this with gpus. But once more powerful gpus that use less electricity come out, then these miners want the new ones because
they have a high electric bill running 10 or 100 gpus. SO they buy the new ones and ebay the old ones, so then you can get last years top gpus at a heavy discount,
but just remember they have been running 24/7 for a year. Once again, who cares? Because most gpus have a 3 year warranty. So a fan will die and you will RMA
it for free and be without a gpu for 2 weeks and then have a new gpu again. I almost never keep a gpu past 2 years because I like the latest and greatest and I can
afford it.

Bottom line: I respect Chew's knowledge and scientific methodology, but it does always matter to Joe User who has a 3 year warranty and is not running a mission critical PC.
And hate to be offensive, but Scotty99 is either a total newb to overclocking and crypto currency, 16 years old, or just ignorant.


----------



## SuperZan

It's pretty astonishing, but I figure at least some gamers are lucking into cards. The problem is that the biggest miners are running garages full of machines, and newcomers are also trying to get as many as they can. Loads of 'em are using scripts to immediately ID 'In Stock' status on retailers.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's pretty astonishing, but I figure at least some gamers are lucking into cards. The problem is that the biggest miners are running garages full of machines, and newcomers are also trying to get as many as they can. Loads of 'em are using scripts to immediately ID 'In Stock' status on retailers.


Ya, maybe you are right and im underestimating this mining craze altogether.

That said ill leave that mining thing alone, i forgot its a CPU thread a couple pages ago


----------



## polkfan

can we please start talking about ryzen again lol anything ryzen will do i couldn't care less about mining or to be honest GPUs in this forum as GPU's are slightly boring to me as we actually have been getting upgrades every year vs Intel.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we please start talking about ryzen again lol anything ryzen will do i couldn't care less about mining or to be honest GPUs in this forum as GPU's are slightly boring to me as we actually have been getting upgrades every year vs Intel.


Well i started playing ffxiv again, 130+ FPS at 1440p, temps dont go over 50c on stock cooler.

Thats semi ryzen related.


----------



## chew*

NJ craigslist..

For Sale is a XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS Graphics Card for $450. Please no lowballs offers, this card is sold out everywhere due to the Mining craze. This card is brand new sealed, just received a week ago. For those that are planning to mod this card, it has Hynix memory. Pick up only. email for any questions.

Oops...we are back on topic...my bad..


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we please start talking about ryzen again lol anything ryzen will do i couldn't care less about mining or to be honest GPUs in this forum as GPU's are slightly boring to me as we actually have been getting upgrades every year vs Intel.


AMD been doing refreshes for the last couple of years... Last high end graphic card was the 390x fury which seem like another decade ago... Even though just been a couple of years. AMD side Vega been "coming" since forever and it still "coming" But stocks are probably going to be wiped out for main stream consumers...

Yeah I do like Ryzen too hahah went off topic a bit.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> NJ craigslist..
> 
> For Sale is a XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS Graphics Card for $450. Please no lowballs offers, this card is sold out everywhere due to the Mining craze. This card is brand new sealed, just received a week ago. For those that are planning to mod this card, it has Hynix memory. Pick up only. email for any questions.
> 
> Oops...we are back on topic...my bad..


That guy diff a gold digger







way way overpriced...


----------



## hotstocks

I would not be too concerned with stock of Vega being taken by miners. Vega is going to be an energy hog, like 300-350 watts and produce a lot of heat. My guess is it will also be at about Nvidia 1080 performance, maybe close to 1080ti. So miners will not want Vega. Unless it is A LOT faster at compute then Nvidia Pascal cards, which I doubt it will be, miners will not buy it unless it is priced well below Nvidia's similiarly performing cards.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I would not be too concerned with stock of Vega being taken by miners. Vega is going to be an energy hog, like 300-350 watts and produce a lot of heat. My guess is it will also be at about Nvidia 1080 performance, maybe close to 1080ti. So miners will not want Vega. Unless it is A LOT faster at compute then Nvidia Pascal cards, which I doubt it will be, miners will not buy it unless it is priced well below Nvidia's similiarly performing cards.


Pricing already out... https://hothardware.com/news/amd-radeon-vega-frontier-edition-hbm2-preorder
Cost more then 1080ti

Been released this week.


----------



## chew*

I really hate it when market is destroyed by demand...glad for my wallet ryzen is not affected.


----------



## hotstocks

No, that is not the mainstream consumer Vega. That is the workstation Vega like an Nvidia Tesla. No miner or gamer is going to buy that card for $1100, it is for specialized work. The Vegas for gamers will come out at the end of the summer most likely and be priced lower than 1080ti, most likely around $599 to beat 1080ti's $699 price.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well i started playing ffxiv again, 130+ FPS at 1440p, temps dont go over 50c on stock cooler.
> 
> Thats semi ryzen related.


It's amazing what Ryzen can do with a stock cooler 1.25V is the max i'd push a ryzen 7 on the stock wraith cooler though. Before i got my bracket from Corsair(which works on my cooler) i was seeing really nice temps with the wraith cooler and it was super quiet as well.

One thing to keep in mind is i recommend and others here to for people to make sure their ram is stable and then OC the core. My crappy hynx memory can't do much to it to 1.4V and SOC to 1.1V. After that i was stable using lower voltage on my CPU.

Overclock should really have a Ryzen undervolting forum to me its just as much fun.

Again 3.5Ghz 1.1V stable for me in that department might even try what i can get with 1.0V next.


----------



## Scotty99

I got mine at 1.3v, wouldnt go much higher tho. But seems im a hypocrite anyways, i ordered a dark rock pro 3 for 75 bucks on newegg flash. H440 begs for a dual tower heatsink, figured id oblige.


----------



## chew*

My 1800x is an "under achiever"... Vid is 1.325v i run 3.8 @ 1.3v in this heat...

Does that count?









Stock cooler is great....except..it exhausts heat @ memory and cpu/vrm..

Normal use no big deal...prime testing or crunching max oc...not a good thing.

Far more of a concern on b350 tiny heatsinks...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I got mine at 1.3v, wouldnt go much higher tho. But seems im a hypocrite anyways, i ordered a dark rock pro 3 for 75 bucks on newegg flash. H440 begs for a dual tower heatsink, figured id oblige.


Man i didn't notice we had the same case but mine is the red and black one. First thing i did as a fan snob is replace all my fans with noctua fans i hate our case for air flow. I think i became a bit to careless with research in the last few years last thing i really researched before i bought it was my power supply, after switching to Intel i guess i became a bit to careless so i didn't spend the right amount of time on ryzen.

Just happy to be back to Amd now i hope they never make a Bulldozer type of design for the rest of my life lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man i didn't notice we had the same case but mine is the red and black one. First thing i did as a fan snob is replace all my fans with noctua fans i hate our case for air flow. I think i became a bit to careless with research in the last few years last thing i really researched before i bought it was my power supply, after switching to Intel i guess i became a bit to careless so i didn't spend the right amount of time on ryzen.
> 
> Just happy to be back to Amd now i hope they never make a Bulldozer type of design for the rest of my life lol.


Ya this case loves big air coolers, its very competitive with other cases in terms of cooling when setup that way because of the in>out nature air coolers have.

The air intake actually isnt terrible on this case, the problem is the insulated top with no real place for heat to escape.

I love this case, its dead silent, looks awesome, and has the best build quality of anything in the price range.

And yes, good riddens bulldozer. I still remember watching TTL's review of this chip from years ago, wondering how it was possible amd made a CPU that far behind in IPC to what intel had.


----------



## chew*

I quit for a good many of reasons.

Family.
Vendor conflict.
BD performance.

I showed what BD is good at before i left...cpu-z.

The issue is...the performance was so poor i had 0 leg to stand on...there is no way i could convince vendors to do anything...just impossible.

So for other reasons and my inability to be of any "real" help...i left.

The product is decent enough now...to argue that "good enough" is not good enough...in the end if enough waves are made...you the community will get delivered better products.

Arguing that all is well will get you the opposite most likely.

So keep that in mind.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nothing like snuggling up to a pair of 2 290x during the winter


I snuggled quad fire 4870X2's with a c2 965 @ 4 ghz for a while.... too bad for me I folded with them instead of bit-coin mining







Having that thing on the floor next to me made my feet sweat like a pair of wool socks.


----------



## hotstocks

Very interesting new G.Skill TridentZ ram article:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-ddr4-x299-timings-capacities,34871.html

I guarantee ALL of these kits are Samsung B-die. And the fastest kit is rated at 1.4v,
since G.Skill has lifetime warranty, they are basically saying ALL Samsung B-die is
completely fine at 1.4v. Which leads me to conclude that it is also completely fine up
to 1.5v. So everyone, no worries on running your sticks at 1.42 or 1.43v like I am
to get high speed and tight timings or that they are 58C, just doesn't matter, they
aren't going to die. G.Skill isn't stupid and they wouldn't say run these at 1.4v and
give a lifetime warranty, it would be a nightmare if they had to replace/RMA even 1% of
their sticks.


----------



## chew*

Yah i would not be concerned. More likely to hit the cpu gets mad point on air tbh..

DR b-die will not even post @ 1.4v for some reason atm with this chip..

1.56 is the benching ticked off limit of my current cpu...24/7 much less i imagine...1.565 = bsod in 32m same settings pass...1.56.

This is silicon specific...some can take 1.6+

Cold changes things...cpu silicon specific. Iirc...1800x...nada...did not budge...

Fried 1 in my set @ 1.9 on my 1400...it lives to fight again...the memory stick was stone dead..no pulse...no errors.

Was trying to fry an imc...failed.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Streaming can be very intensive depending on what you play, I did test with my setup running as a 6core using downcore control and had cpu hit 97% streaming GTA5 driving through the city with video encoding set to 3100kbit/s medium preset 720p60 (just enough to prevent the stunt tunnels from going all blocky during races).
> 
> 
> 
> I streamed for 2 years on twitch with a 4c/4t cpu, never had an issue with dropped frames or quality complaints from my viewers (using x264, very fast preset). You need to take into context what the guy said, he was basically saying a 1600 wasnt enough for streaming, which is just absurdity.
Click to expand...

I found the local recording from the stream, here's a screenshot from it with 6 cores enabled as described earlier:


The local recording is of the same video and audio stream being sent to twitch, I use it to check video quality after the fact.


----------



## cssorkinman

How's this FS physics score compare to other Ryzens on water cooling?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Those are actually the exact same VRM's my biostar tp67b+ had, 6+ years with 1.35+v ( cant remember exact number) still going strong.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal, i just ask people stop giving the really poor advice on here like "dont buy an entire series of motherboards". There are bad b350's no doubt, but i dont think someone buying a 300+ dollar chip is buying a 60 dollar board anyways...


1.35v was stock on those boards/CPU's. Phenom II overclocking was just getting started at 1.45v with most pushing 1.5v or more.

There is ONE B350 with a half decent VRM, *ONE.* High VRM temps kill, and its not just the FETs that can die (but they likely will due to eventual thermal runaway). The caps can too, as they are much more temp sensitive.

The evidence is not anecdotal, it is a fact that power FETs degrade faster at higher temps.

Once there is a B350 board with a VRM worth more than $10, Ill start recommending them for overclocking R7's. The same is likely true for Chew.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> After a quick google search, you are indeed wrong. They are called ASIC scrypt miners, and can do dogecoin/litecoin etc.
> 
> So again, i really doubt this GPU shortage has to do with mining, unless there is some new currency that cannot be mined with these asic scrypt machines.


AISC miners have issues with specific cryptocurrencies. Ethereum is specifically targeted at GPUs and is currently trading at ~$300 for 1Eth. R9 290X or Rx 480/580 can pull in ~$1100/yr. People buy the cards by the 100's, the cards pay for themselves after ~60 days, and offer a 400% ROI after a year. Unfortunately, another point you are wrong on.

People wouldnt be so combative with you if you weren't so smug when you present objectively wrong information.


----------



## chew*

I actually requested sales pitched to ASUS that they do a beefed up B350 on a smaller form factor for the community.

There is no real need for an x370 chipset except for those that want xfire/sli. x370 chipset offers little over b350

I wanted something done up like an impact full oc features plus bclk......beefy PWM small form factor all the stuff we need none of the stuff we do not need.

Do not think for a second that I do not have the communities best interest in mind.

Quite the contrary. If anything the refusal to entertain the idea shows who does not have your best interest in mind.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How's this FS physics score compare to other Ryzens on water cooling?


I've hit my personal cap on voltage at 4014Mhz core 3231Mhz C14 ram for prime95 95% ram blend stable, my result with my 1070 is here.


----------



## gordesky1

here's mine at 3.85 3200 cas 16 1080 fe. At the moment running 3.95 didint try testing it with that yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am going to end this by putting this as simple as possible.
> 
> I actually own the following
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> C6h
> Taichi
> Msi titanium
> K7
> Gaming 5
> Prime pro x 370
> Pro plus b350
> Gt7
> 1800x
> 1700x
> 1700
> 1600x
> 1600
> 1500x
> 1400
> 7 sets of ram in various density and ic types.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything i share is first hand...
> 
> If you do not own said hardware and can not test first hand...then you should probably focus on what you can and have tested first hand in the advice department.
> 
> Tired of c6h guys dictating all things ryzen...with only experience on that board.
> 
> Tired of guys on x370 dictating what b350 can or can not do.
> 
> Tired of the guys dictating ram performance when they can not even test @ certain speeds.
> 
> Tired of the guys with no dual rank memory dictating with there single rank kits how and what to do...
> 
> Its getting old.


As said before some things are related to platform not vendor board.

If anyone says anything against what you think is right it can not be discussed with you. You can not take the other persons viewpoint. You are not member to be had a discussion with, it has to be chew* way or nothing else. Clear example as stated before was this thread, approximately here a poster asks a question, I state information I had and you carry on and on without taking it for what it was. When poster agrees with my information you carry on and say:-
Quote:


> Yep its more like acknowledge...question is it a big deal? No. Can or should it be changed nah not really. Conclusion. Oh well. Move onto what can be and should be fixxed.


Where did you acknowledge? if the member who I was posting information for had not said what they did it was pretty much looking like no acknowledgement from you about what I had posted.

Again it is chew* way and no other way.


----------



## chew*

As i told you in pm...we are done.

Not getting into a spectacle with you or cluttering up this thread anymore.

Shove it in a pm...or drop it.

Someone has to take the high road here...it is apparently going to be me.

End discussion.


----------



## gupsterg

I dropped it yesterday. You are carrying on in pretty much each post. Going on about haters? Why not say who they are so we clearly know?

It's not C6H owners you are tired of, it is me, so why brand them all?

And I never said "begging" for ROM, again you have taken what was said out of context.

I said it yesterday and say it again, I bid you good health and fortune







. None of my post after yesterdays have been inciting anything, some of yours are.


----------



## chew*

Results

1.2 vddp because 1.050 vddp bsod...


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Definitely get the 1700, it will more than likely match most 1700x and 1800x


done thanks








1700 and taichi on the way , delivered by tomorrow.
i was undecidedd on the mobo, gone taichi due to delivery timing.
i had choice between prime pro/fatzlity k4/gb gaming 7/ taichi, the hero i couldn't get it earlier than the next wednesday so i went taichi hopefully it will be a nice choice, anyway i can send/swap it back if i ever need it with a hero as soon as its back on stock.
now going to order a wb that fit am4.

by any chance are my old 4x4gb 2800 mhz corsair lpx working at 2400mhz on that setup?
what is the quickest way to find out if i get a deceng clocker or not?
i hope it will hit 3.8 at low voltage thats all i need


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Streaming can be very intensive depending on what you play, I did test with my setup running as a 6core using downcore control and had cpu hit 97% streaming GTA5 driving through the city with video encoding set to 3100kbit/s medium preset 720p60 (just enough to prevent the stunt tunnels from going all blocky during races).


Thats because you are using medium encoder... I will never use medium since veryfast or fast is more than enough if you stream with x264 and 5000/6000 bitrate (twitch allows that now), so the 1600 will be more than enough i think.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

I'm having a really hard time making a stable OC on the CPU and Memory, does anyone know of LIKELY stable settings? That i can use as reference atleast? Also chew* , Does the sub timings change depending on the DOCP i choose? Im using DOCP #1 atm, could that be contributing to my stability issues?


----------



## MrPerforations

something wrong here, 3.9ghz gave me...
Physics Score
20 229
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12327254


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> something wrong here, 3.9ghz gave me...
> Physics Score
> 20 229
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12327254


Looks alright to me


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I'm having a really hard time making a stable OC on the CPU and Memory, does anyone know of LIKELY stable settings? That i can use as reference atleast? Also chew* , Does the sub timings change depending on the DOCP i choose? Im using DOCP #1 atm, could that be contributing to my stability issues?


I know this may sound crazy but here goes.

The higher bin ram docp or xmp whichever you prefer to call it has horrible timings by default...the higher the xmp..the worse.

Secondly for some reason some of the looser settings are less stable than tighter.

For the beginner a trick is to drop down to 2666 strap with full auto timings.

Then look what the subtimings are for the most part those will be closer to the ballpark range you want to use.

You may recall many suggesting 2400 and or 2666 plus bclk to gain more performance....same trick...minus the bclk.

One other tidbit of info which i have not gone in depth testing yet.

I ran 2933 strap blck just up to get ram to 3192. What i noticed was L1 cache scores were higher...also all sub timings on right side of stilts timing checker were tighter.

Basically...bclk may still be somewhat relevant...albeit no where near as much as it was previously.

As always best to test across multiple benchmarks...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I know this may sound crazy but here goes.
> 
> The higher bin ram docp or xmp whichever you prefer to call it has horrible timings by default...the higher the xmp..the worse.
> 
> Secondly for some reason some of the looser settings are less stable than tighter.
> 
> For the beginner a trick is to drop down to 2666 strap with full auto timings.
> 
> Then look what the subtimings are for the most part those will be closer to the ballpark range you want to use.
> 
> You may recall many suggesting 2400 and or 2666 plus bclk to gain more performance....same trick...minus the bclk.
> 
> One other tidbit of info which i have not gone in depth testing yet.
> 
> I ran 2933 strap blck just up to get ram to 3192. What i noticed was L1 cache scores were higher...also all sub timings on right side of stilts timing checker were tighter.
> 
> Basically...bclk may still be somewhat relevant...albeit no where near as much as it was previously.
> 
> As always best to test across multiple benchmarks...


Thank you for your input chew :-D , also in your honest opinion, is PState overclocking worth the effort?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Thank you for your input chew :-D , also in your honest opinion, is PState overclocking worth the effort?







Just go for fixed voltage, it's not worth the effort


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go for fixed voltage, it's not worth the effort


Much more concerned with the longevity and noise than the powerbill


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Much more concerned with the longevity and noise than the powerbill


What noise? It will not heat that much for running fixed voltage...

As someon already said, the fixed voltage, or the pstates with big spikes of voltage, hurts the same on the longevity of the cpu

Just see the video, he talks about all of that. And that guy knows what he is talking about


----------



## Scotty99

If your board supports P state overclocking use it...

Its ridiculously easy to do, its same as multi and offset on intel side, you just need to navigate to a different bios screen to set frequency.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go for fixed voltage, it's not worth the effort


There are several factors where accuracy of data could be contented. Do not take this comment as I do not like Buildzoid, matter of fact I have few times stated in this forum how I value his exploits







. Noko59 covered it well here, look up some PSU reviews at Jonny Guru, etc and you will see that PSUs do behave as such.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If your board supports P state overclocking use it...
> 
> Its ridiculously easy to do, its same as multi and offset on intel side, you just need to navigate to a different bios screen to set frequency.


I am aware


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure what frequency you are trying but id do this, 2933 15-15-15-15-35 xmp everything else, 3.9ghz 1.375v. That should be good for basically anyone.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Thank you for your input chew :-D , also in your honest opinion, is PState overclocking worth the effort?


At this present time...I am not actually using and more like actually testing/benching.

That said i have put 0 effort into it.

Maybe that question is better suited to be answered by someone actually using there ryzen pc right now and has done pstate ocing


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure what frequency you are trying but id do this, 2933 15-15-15-15-35 xmp everything else, 3.9ghz 1.375v. That should be good for basically anyone.


It won't do 3.9ghz at 1.375v ;_;


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> It won't do 3.9ghz at 1.375v ;_;


I havent heard of any chip not stable at 3.9 1.4v, you got a bad chip if yours cant do that.

3.8 really is the best frequency for these chips btw, ive seen people go as low as 1.225.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure what frequency you are trying but id do this, 2933 15-15-15-15-35 xmp everything else, 3.9ghz 1.375v. That should be good for basically anyone.


If you look at his rig specs he has some seriously nasty in an awesome way specced ram..

14-14-14-32 @ 3466...

He should run as fast as his cpu/mobo lets him..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you look at his rig specs he has some seriously nasty in an awesome way specced ram..
> 
> 14-14-14-32 @ 3466...
> 
> He should run as fast as his cpu/mobo lets him..


Oh i know, but he was looking for a baseline stable number to work from.


----------



## chew*

Looks like old bdie...i dont think he will need a baseline @ 2933...

Less gigs higher clocks..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you look at his rig specs he has some seriously nasty in an awesome way specced ram..
> 
> 14-14-14-32 @ 3466...
> 
> He should run as fast as his cpu/mobo lets him..


Well, it can bench those timings... But i'm not sure how stable it is.

It's the F4-3600C16D-16GVK kit

I can't ever make it boot 3600, but it boots 3466 every time with cl14 easily. As for subtimings, im totally clueless, no idea how to tweak them.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Well, it can bench those timings... But i'm not sure how stable it is.
> 
> It's the F4-3600C16D-16GVK kit
> 
> I can't ever make it boot 3600, but it boots 3466 every time with cl14 easily. As for subtimings, im totally clueless, no idea how to tweak them.


Try this:

3466mhz 15-15-15-15-36-1T @ 1.5v

Should be stable... Ram doesn't go pass 35ºC while stresstesting


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I know this may sound crazy but here goes.
> 
> The higher bin ram docp or xmp whichever you prefer to call it has horrible timings by default...the higher the xmp..the worse.
> 
> Secondly for some reason some of the looser settings are less stable than tighter.
> 
> For the beginner a trick is to drop down to 2666 strap with full auto timings.
> 
> Then look what the subtimings are for the most part those will be closer to the ballpark range you want to use.
> 
> You may recall many suggesting 2400 and or 2666 plus bclk to gain more performance....same trick...minus the bclk.
> 
> One other tidbit of info which i have not gone in depth testing yet.
> 
> I ran 2933 strap blck just up to get ram to 3192. What i noticed was L1 cache scores were higher...also all sub timings on right side of stilts timing checker were tighter.
> 
> Basically...bclk may still be somewhat relevant...albeit no where near as much as it was previously.
> 
> As always best to test across multiple benchmarks...


I would concur with this







.

I used 2800MHz subtimings at 3333MHz. And yes there are timings which change, which we have no control on and are shown in The Stilt's app.

XMP timings are just good as baseline IMO, some of them for example tRC, myself and a few others have found may only tightened down depending on other timings setup. For example when I used The Stilt's 3466MHz timings at 3333MHz I couldn't use as tight a tRC as he had done, then when he posted a 3333MHz setup I was actually using the lowest tRC and tRFC that I have ever used on my RAM.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Well, it can bench those timings... But i'm not sure how stable it is.
> 
> It's the F4-3600C16D-16GVK kit
> 
> I can't ever make it boot 3600, but it boots 3466 every time with cl14 easily. As for subtimings, im totally clueless, no idea how to tweak them.


Do they still make them? 4x4g?

Would kill for a set of those for benching lol...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do they still make them?
> 
> Would kill for a set of those for benching lol...


bought it new just a few days ago so im pretty sure you can get it anywhere basically.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Anything under 3.9GHz seems to be muuuuuch more cooperative, gonna run prime95 blend using all the memory for a while. No problems with the RAM yet... This consistently scores over 1700 in CB15 btw

Edit: Im thinking the tRC could be lowered a bit, correct?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would concur with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I used 2800MHz subtimings at 3333MHz. And yes there are timings which change, which we have no control on and are shown in The Stilt's app.
> 
> XMP timings are just good as baseline IMO, some of them for example tRC, myself and a few others have found may only tightened down depending on other timings setup. For example when I used The Stilt's 3466MHz timings at 3333MHz I couldn't use as tight a tRC as he had done, then when he posted a 3333MHz setup I was actually using the lowest tRC and tRFC that I have ever used on my RAM.


Just a heads up gups...your right because you have 3200 bin...those are much tighter. The 3600 and higher however have far worse xmp timings...just horrible...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do they still make them? 4x4g?
> 
> Would kill for a set of those for benching lol...


Here:

https://www.pccomponentes.com/kingston-hyperx-predator-ddr4-3200-pc4-25600-16gb-4x4gb-cl16
https://www.pccomponentes.com/corsair-dominator-platinum-ddr4-3200-pc4-25600-16gb-4x4gb-cl15

Not samsung b die though


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Just a heads up gups...your right because you have 3200 bin...those are much tighter. The 3600 and higher however have far worse xmp timings...just horrible...


At one point I was gonna be a total noob and flash the SPD of my 3200C14 kit with either 3600C15 or C16 B die prior to timings access in UEFI that we gained in AGESA 1.0.0.6. I held off, then on the new AGESA I tried using some of the 3600 kit timings, I had more issues then solved by using them







.


----------



## chew*

Trc is kind of memory dependant.

I found 48 on bdie was meh in 32m...50-52 @ 3200 52-54 @ 3333 52-58 3466.

Course that is b die...ic types may differ.


----------



## gupsterg

My jaw did drop when I saw the dialled setup of The Stilt's worked, tRC 44 and tRFC 267T (160.2ns). I do use extra juice then his guidance 1.375V vs 1.35V, but even in my past escapades with this kit, it has needed 1.375V for 3333MHz+ (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ).


----------



## chew*

Yah trfc is a bit tricky...just a tad to tight 32m times went to hell.

Very stick dependant...

I have 2 3600 kits...wanted to verify something my 3200 kits better than one of them.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I'm having a really hard time making a stable OC on the CPU and Memory, does anyone know of LIKELY stable settings? That i can use as reference atleast? Also chew* , Does the sub timings change depending on the DOCP i choose? Im using DOCP #1 atm, could that be contributing to my stability issues?


Didn't see what Chew or anyone said yet but like i said a few post back please make sure your ram is stable i personally recommend memtest and like this forum down below says open memtest 16 times and set each one to 850 and let it run i personally let mine run to 1000% coverage. I found out that after i set my SOC to 1.1V and my memory to 1.4V that i can now get better scores and better overclocks.

Chew is right Hynx on Amd sucks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/400


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I'd avoid the dice roll if I were you. If you've got the budget, there are better options like the CH6, Taichi, even the GT7 with Chinglish BIOS. With the number of revisions the AGESA code is going through and the BIOS updates needed, I think a board like the CH6, Taichi, etc. will keep you up to date with more certainty. Also, these boards have much better RAM compatibility, and the games you want to play like clockspeed and quick RAM. Best to use a motherboard that supports both.


I would agree with these, those boards have far more support going for them; I mean the killer is okay. I wish I would have spent more on my board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would concur with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I used 2800MHz subtimings at 3333MHz. And yes there are timings which change, which we have no control on and are shown in The Stilt's app.
> 
> XMP timings are just good as baseline IMO, some of them for example tRC, myself and a few others have found may only tightened down depending on other timings setup. For example when I used The Stilt's 3466MHz timings at 3333MHz I couldn't use as tight a tRC as he had done, then when he posted a 3333MHz setup I was actually using the lowest tRC and tRFC that I have ever used on my RAM.


Do you think it would be worth attempting messing with some of these timings on my killer? I'd love to get 3466 on it.


----------



## gupsterg

Loose timings, high RAM clock, is placebo only.

Tight timings, as high a RAM clock you can attain is best IMO.

For example 3466MHz if I want C14 1T I need 1.4V on DDR, SOC also 1.1V and still timings I can't get as low as 3333MHz. Then 3333MHz I only need DDR 1.375V and SOC 1.05V and can run tighter. As far as I'm concerned it's a win win for 24/7 use. Lower volts, which I feel more comfy with for 24/7 use. Tighter setup, which bench better.

You have Team Dark 3000Mhz C15 2x8GB, not familiar with those, what RAM IC are they?


----------



## mus1mus

Glad most of the pesterings are out.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Loose timings, high RAM clock, is placebo only.
> 
> Tight timings, as high a RAM clock you can attain is best IMO.
> 
> For example 3466MHz if I want C14 1T I need 1.4V on DDR, SOC also 1.1V and still timings I can't get as low as 3333MHz. Then 3333MHz I only need DDR 1.375V and SOC 1.05V and can run tighter. As far as I'm concerned it's a win win for 24/7 use. Lower volts, which I feel more comfy with for 24/7 use. Tighter setup, which bench better.
> 
> You have Team Dark 3000Mhz C15 2x8GB, not familiar with those, what RAM IC are they?


Sorry, I haven't updated my sig since I got my Galax HOF's this past week. Kicking at C14 3200mhz. Most of my timings are on auto though. Those Team was Hynix... that **** was pain and suffering until the latest bios. I have never done much for tweaking tons of timings... I forgot where everyone was getting the Ryzen memory timings app. Time to hunt.


----------



## gupsterg

IIRC those are Samsung B Die?

RTC is in OP of Ryzen Essential Information thread linked in my signature. Also check RAM info section there are







The Stilt's







3200MHz and 3333MHz "Safe"/"Fast" timings linked and 3466MHz.

@mus1mus

Yeah glad here too







.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

My system is more stable than ever at 3200 cl14, it hurts knowing that it would definitely benefit from 3600 but whatever


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> My system is more stable than ever at 3200 cl14, it hurts knowing that it would definitely benefit from 3600 but whatever


Maybe with next bios updates that will be possible









What bios are you running?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Maybe with next bios updates that will be possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios are you running?


Newest beta bios


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> My system is more stable than ever at 3200 cl14, it hurts knowing that it would definitely benefit from 3600 but whatever


I wouldn't be too concerned.

Firstly with increased RAM MHz you gain bandwidth, so if the "scenario" of use is not limited by that it's of no consequence.

Secondly from what I have seen timings play a part in bandwidth, a lower clock run tighter may eclipse higher with looser timings. Then the timings play a part in latency, low latency can be beneficial.

Thirdly Ryzen peeps want higher RAM MHz as it affects Data Fabric MHz, after x MHz this gain maybe less if you are sacrificing timings/latency.

For example:-

The Stilt's data is showing after 3200MHz latency is more of a factor, see my thread section *Is RAM MHz king?*

Next several pages back Chew* posted also some SuperPi where x boost of RAM MHz and scarifying timings, saw him none to little gains, link.

Then take a look at the benchmark by The Stilt, he is using 1080P to show the scaling, so a higher resolution may see less of gain, as GPU is more coming into play. In my thread at the last page currently is 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz vs 3333MHz at same timings, but true latency is lower as clocks have increased, see how 3DM FS/CB15 so no gains, AIDA64/3DM SD did show the gains. So all case dependent.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned.
> 
> Firstly with increased RAM MHz you gain bandwidth, so if the "scenario" of use is not limited by that it's of no consequence.
> 
> Secondly from what I have seen timings play a part in bandwidth, a lower clock run tighter may eclipse higher with looser timings. Then the timings play a part in latency, low latency can be beneficial.
> 
> Thirdly Ryzen peeps want higher RAM MHz as it affects Data Fabric MHz, after x MHz this gain maybe less if you are sacrificing timings/latency.
> 
> For example:-
> 
> The Stilt's data is showing after 3200MHz latency is more of a factor, see my thread section *Is RAM MHz king?*
> 
> Next several pages back Chew* posted also some SuperPi where x boost of RAM MHz and scarifying timings, saw him none to little gains, link.
> 
> Then take a look at the benchmark by The Stilt, he is using 1080P to show the scaling, so a higher resolution may see less of gain, as GPU is more coming into play. In my thread at the last page currently is 2400MHz vs 2800MHz vs 3200MHz vs 3333MHz at same timings, but true latency is lower as clocks have increased, see how 3DM FS/CB15 so no gains, AIDA64/3DM SD did show the gains. So all case dependent.


Ended up with this, im going to do further testing and probably lowering the CPU volts some more. But holy **** these chips have a HARD volt wall, if i go over somewhere around 3.9ghz it goes from needing sub 1.35v to well over 1.425-1.45v to be even remotely stable.



This is consistently scoring over 1700 in CB15 so i guess i should be happy so far


----------



## gupsterg

~1710 is what I get in CB15, 3.8GHz/3333MHz C14 1T.

I've had 3x R7 1700, each has hit 3.8GHz with high stability testing, needed ~1.350-1.375V. 3.9GHz is at least another 100mV on top. Too much voltage increase IMO for little gain, for daily use. 4GHz I did on 2 of them bench stable, another ~4.075GHz.

I may run 3.7GHz as daily soon. Only need ~1.25V. TBH I'm more GPU limited at 1440P than CPU.

I jumped to Ryzen as sold my i5/Z97 for a little more than I paid for it. Glad to me on Ryzen regardless of OC headroom. Intel I couldn't justify i7, nor SKL or KBL. And a 8C/16T platform would have been £££ I didn't wanna spend.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Brand new 1700 owner here just saw some misinformation a couple threads back but i havent read anything so it might have been corrected anyways here goes. A couple pages back I read some people commenting that the b350 boards should not be used for overclocking the eight cores. That at 1.2 volts some boards such as the gigabyte are reaching 70-80c in the vrms. But in my opinion they are perfectly capable of delivering ample power without overheating IF COOLED ACTIVELY. Yes what i had done is got some double sided tape and put the 2.75 inch fan from my old am3+ cooler from back when I made this account:







and stuck it between the top of the io ports and the back 120mm fan. With this setup with my 1700 at 1.375-1.395 volts (fluctuates) vrms dont reach more than 55 degrees celcius with a room temperature of around 73-75 degrees farenheit (guesstimate).

In short if you have a b350 mobo dont fret you can still achieve high clocks. Now im not hating on x370 either or saying there is no difference this is not true the features and the quality of the vrms in an x370 board will very likely net you higher overclocks if you are trying to get that last little point in cinebench or for example want more control over the clock features such as BCLK which again may eak out a couple more MHz. But again IMO there will be no difference when trying to achieve stable 24/7 over clocks as around the max safe 24/7 voltage according to amd my vrms are relatively cool. Obviously this a sample size of one I would like to hear about others actively cooling their vrms on the 4 phase boards and post their temps

(VRM temps were taken at 4 hour mark of running occt linpack with avx)
(CPU and VRM temps went up when I closed room window since ambient temp outside was around 68F)


----------



## chew*

Actively cooling is certainly one way around it. As long as you are aware and address the issue in some way as you have done you certainly are increasing life span.

The bigger proplems arise when you factor in the less aware...buying b350 = being "thrifty" buying 1700 being "thrifty" using provided cooler being "thrifty". Chances are that same thrifty person buys a cheap case.

Bad airflow combined with a stock heatsink exhausting heat @ that tiny vrm sink with no active cooling @ a max or almost max oc..recipe for bad things to happen.

I am guessing since you seem to have common sense you can guess what will happen.

Anyway...being aware...addressing weakest links (cooling hotter parts )...that is overclocking


----------



## Darlinangel

The thing they totally forget is this is 1st generation Ryzen on a platform that going to be supported to at least 2020... Second generation Ryzen going to be faster and clock higher... It like intel "tick tock" From what i saw on ryzen roadmap which they seem to be following but probably with a 2-5 month delay is a refresh for Ryzen is coming out with Zen 2 or Zen plus or whatever they calling it in the following year...

Saving $$$ short term but long term you got to change out that budget board sooner or later when new Zen chips come out onto the market that going to have more IPC and higher clock speeds...









Watching AMD CEO talking saying expected IPC increase going to be 5-15% over the current Ryzen. That kind of increase on IPC going to be clock to clock with intel latest generation chips


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> Brand new 1700 owner here just saw some misinformation a couple threads back but i havent read anything so it might have been corrected anyways here goes. A couple pages back I read some people commenting that the b350 boards should not be used for overclocking the eight cores. That at 1.2 volts some boards such as the gigabyte are reaching 70-80c in the vrms. But in my opinion they are perfectly capable of delivering ample power without overheating IF COOLED ACTIVELY. Yes what i had done is got some double sided tape and put the 2.75 inch fan from my old am3+ cooler from back when I made this account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stuck it between the top of the io ports and the back 120mm fan. With this setup with my 1700 at 1.375-1.395 volts (fluctuates) vrms dont reach more than 55 degrees celcius with a room temperature of around 73-75 degrees farenheit (guesstimate).
> 
> In short if you have a b350 mobo dont fret you can still achieve high clocks. Now im not hating on x370 either or saying there is no difference this is not true the features and the quality of the vrms in an x370 board will very likely net you higher overclocks if you are trying to get that last little point in cinebench or for example want more control over the clock features such as BCLK which again may eak out a couple more MHz. But again IMO there will be no difference when trying to achieve stable 24/7 over clocks as around the max safe 24/7 voltage according to amd my vrms are relatively cool. Obviously this a sample size of one I would like to hear about others actively cooling their vrms on the 4 phase boards and post their temps
> 
> (VRM temps were taken at 4 hour mark of running occt linpack with avx)
> (CPU and VRM temps went up when I closed room window since ambient temp outside was around 68F)


I'm seriously considering it i mean even at 1.1V 3.5Ghz rendering a movie to H.264(which only takes like 24min) i'm seeing VRM at 65C with all my case fans at 100% and my X61 at 75% at that temp its safe but man and my PC is to loud.

To be fair running my X61 at 50% and my case fans at 50%(quiet PC for me) my VRM temps only go up to 70C so its not worth running my fans at 100%. At the same 1.1V 3.5Ghz


----------



## Pursuit of OC

completly agree unfortunately there are alot of people that have the do first ask questions later mentality and when something does end up going wrong they are frantically trying to figure out why things didnt go their way. Even worse when they expect lower priced components to perform the same as their more expensive counterparts.

@Daringel we dont know if ryzen2 will clock higher hopefully it does though cause spending 2 or so hours finding a stable 24/7 overclock thats only 3.87GHz (my case) aint cool. But yes the end user hast to decide on the features they want, may use in the future and dont need. In my case i just wanted a basic board that wouldve been able to keep up with my cpu running a 24/7 overclock and im pretty happy with the results i got i dont need rgb, sli, highend audio and all those goodies but others might i just dont want people to spend 50 percent or more money on x370 when they just want a board that will run a ryzen overclocked 24/7 and people say b350 boards are inadequate for that.

I can definitely see that im sure id be throttling without that vrm fan but that seems a little high, at stock ryzen seven clocks only saw 45 C if i recall correctly but i do have the 65W ryzen 7. Does your board have heatsinks?


----------



## Darlinangel

I use my computers everyday and harder then most do in circumstances so probably not typical consumer







MB have a lifespan and it always degrading but do I think for someone that day to day user that going to leave it stock have a good 3-5 years life out of it most likely yes









Power users with an overclock that mild... 2 years estimation but we'll see in 2018 how long they "last". 99% of the people don't need heat sinks on their ram but I do even at stock I've had rams die in good cases with above average airflow.

When I was gaming more regularly would go through graphic card a year at stock... Then again gaming always pushes GPU at 100% so not surprising it wears out... Maybe i got really bad luck with hardware and things just die on me hahah









Now days I just buy Military grade and it comes with 5 year warranty or whatever is overkill that not going to suddenly die on me at the worst possible time and it always the worst possible day/week/month when you really need it... Here a graph though for bin speeds Pursuit that you might be interested in









Ryzen 7 1700
93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V
Ryzen 7 1700X
100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V
Ryzen 7 1800X
100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V
Note:
Their test setup used the Realbench stress test for 1 hour on an Asus Crosshair VI, cooled by a Corsair H105 with 2 X 8GB of 2400MHz CL15 RAM.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> Brand new 1700 owner here just saw some misinformation a couple threads back but i havent read anything so it might have been corrected anyways here goes. A couple pages back I read some people commenting that the b350 boards should not be used for overclocking the eight cores. That at 1.2 volts some boards such as the gigabyte are reaching 70-80c in the vrms. But in my opinion they are perfectly capable of delivering ample power without overheating IF COOLED ACTIVELY. Yes what i had done is got some double sided tape and put the 2.75 inch fan from my old am3+ cooler from back when I made this account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stuck it between the top of the io ports and the back 120mm fan. With this setup with my 1700 at 1.375-1.395 volts (fluctuates) vrms dont reach more than 55 degrees celcius with a room temperature of around 73-75 degrees farenheit (guesstimate).
> 
> In short if you have a b350 mobo dont fret you can still achieve high clocks. Now im not hating on x370 either or saying there is no difference this is not true the features and the quality of the vrms in an x370 board will very likely net you higher overclocks if you are trying to get that last little point in cinebench or for example want more control over the clock features such as BCLK which again may eak out a couple more MHz. But again IMO there will be no difference when trying to achieve stable 24/7 over clocks as around the max safe 24/7 voltage according to amd my vrms are relatively cool. Obviously this a sample size of one I would like to hear about others actively cooling their vrms on the 4 phase boards and post their temps
> 
> (VRM temps were taken at 4 hour mark of running occt linpack with avx)
> (CPU and VRM temps went up when I closed room window since ambient temp outside was around 68F)


All I can say to that is that I was running a 3770k on a P8Z77V_LX board (4+2 VRM) at LLC3/4/5 without any issues for 5 years 24/7

That board has an inferior set of components, so i have no doubt you can overclock with a B350 just fine.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> All I can say to that is that I was running a 3770k on a P8Z77V_LX board (4+2 VRM) at LLC3/4/5 without any issues for 5 years 24/7
> 
> That board has an inferior set of components, so i have no doubt you can overclock with a B350 just fine.


I had that same 3770k too back in the day... But it was on a Asus Sabertooth Z77 with thermal armor







Completely overkill MB for the job...









Good quadcore for gaming back when it was released.

The thing is Asus use to make really nice MB that was complete overkill... Slightly disappointed on what was released with Ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> All I can say to that is that I was running a 3770k on a P8Z77V_LX board (4+2 VRM) at LLC3/4/5 without any issues for 5 years 24/7
> 
> That board has an inferior set of components, so i have no doubt you can overclock with a B350 just fine.


You forgot a few things.

3770K OC - 4.5ish?
Voltage - 1.3 max?
Power consumption - 150ish Watts Average?

Totally different beasts.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You forgot a few things.
> 
> 3770K OC - 4.5ish?
> Voltage - 1.3 max?
> Power consumption - 150ish Watts Average?
> 
> Totally different beasts.


4.6Ghz at 1.34v

Yes, different beast. But back then people told me I wasn't gonna be able to run my machine for too long....and guess what? never died.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 4.6Ghz at 1.34v
> 
> Yes, different beast. But back then people told me I wasn't gonna be able to run my machine for too long....and guess what? never died.


That logic is almost good as running across a busy highway and surviving....








Past success is never a good indication of future success. 8 cores can go a lot higher when volts are fed into it. You ran things budget and pushed it moderately awesome









Is that going to work for everyone? Probably not...









3770k ran 4.6ghz to 5ghz overclocked as long as you could cool it... Ran mine at 4.8ghz on a H80 AIO probably could of bought H100 at the time but... No promises that it was going to clock 5ghz with reasonable voltages. Whole thermal grease S**T started with Ivy bridges from Intel.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> That logic is almost good as running across a busy highway and surviving....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past success is never a good indication of future success. 8 cores can go a lot higher when volts are fed into it. You ran things budget and pushed it moderately awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that going to work for everyone? Probably not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k ran 4.6ghz to 5ghz overclocked as long as you could cool it... Ran mine at 4.8ghz on a H80 AIO probably could of bought H100 at the time but... No promises that it was going to clock 5ghz with reasonable voltages. Whole thermal grease S**T started with Ivy bridges from Intel.


I bought a temperature gun and some heatsinks, the VRMs were running at around 50c, certainly not as hot as I expected them so i decided not to use the heatsinks.

I definitely don't wanna generalize. I'm just seeing what's on a B350 board compared to my old P8Z77V_LX and the B350 looks like has much better components. (I didn't compare the part numbers tho)

I assume the amperage is much higher with a 8 core Ryzen, is that the case? can't remember how much the 3770k was but that thing was running at 40c and regular 80c while rendering, all of this on water. Ryzen runs cooler and is advised to use low or not LLC.

What do you think?

Have people reported dead B350s after OCing to 4ghz?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I bought a temperature gun and some heatsinks, the VRMs were running at around 50c, certainly not as hot as I expected them so i decided not to use the heatsinks.
> 
> I definitely don't wanna generalize. I'm just seeing what's on a B350 board compared to my old P8Z77V_LX and the B350 looks like has much better components. (I didn't compare the part numbers tho)
> 
> I assume the amperage is much higher with a 8 core Ryzen, is that the case? can't remember how much the 3770k was but that thing was running at 40c and regular 80c while rendering, all of this on water. Rysen runs cooler and is advised to use low or not LLC.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Have people reported dead B350s after OCing to 4ghz?


There have been dead boards running stock. Thats on the one I'm using for my R5 1400 if I remember right. MSI B350M Gaming Pro. 3+2 VRM on par with most of the faked 6(3x2)+2 B350 VRMs. Someone popped an Asus B350 somewhere too, at ~4ghz ~1.4v AFAIK.


----------



## mus1mus

I am not against anyone using B350s or cheaper boards. But they should also be aware that there are reasons why they exist.

IMO, things will get rather interesting once APUs release. Sure 4 + 2 phases works fine now. Let's mix the iGPU in there and we'll see.


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, that is my concern with the lower end boards. Most don't have proper heatsinks for the SoC VRM.


----------



## Darlinangel

Probably wait a year see how fast VRM decay.... Even on the high end boards i was looking at the VRM designs... Not the cream of the crop but they are fine for 1.45v on most x370 boards.

Quality of high end components though isn't nearly the same as what they were when I bought my 3770k but i never looked at budget selection though so might of been a lot around... But higher end MB quality was tank like.

Only got to built a few budget builds and the budget builds I did built still running in active service four years later







Only gave assurances on my faults for two years. On a lot of the x370 boards they are using medium to medium high quality VRM but Ryzen doesn't require anything super hardcore though.

Which IDK maybe a real enthusiastic board doesn't exist yet or they don't believe in putting out the best hardware anymore. I've looked and it not the top tier components.

So I wonder what they using in the 350 boards if they are only using average parts for the x370s but I'm expecting a lot more dead boards over the course of this year.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Which IDK maybe a real enthusiastic board doesn't exist yet or they don't believe in putting out the best hardware anymore. I've looked and it not the top tier components.


Sell less for more.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> There have been dead boards running stock. The one I'm using for my R5 1400 AFAIK. MSI B350M Gaming Pro. 3+2 VRM on par with most of the faked 6(3x2)+2 B350 VRMs. Someone popped an Asus B350 somewhere too, at ~4ghz ~1.4v AFAIK.


Didn't know they could get so crappy as to have a fake 3x2 VRM


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Didn't know they could get so crappy as to have a fake 3x2 VRM


Its a fake 6. Not even a doubled 3, just a 3 with more FETs.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC those are Samsung B Die?
> 
> RTC is in OP of Ryzen Essential Information thread linked in my signature. Also check RAM info section there are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200MHz and 3333MHz "Safe"/"Fast" timings linked and 3466MHz.
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Yeah glad here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes the HOF's are B Die. I'll screenshot my current timings and hopefully I can be guided into the right direction.


----------



## Darlinangel

If people want to roll the dice on things dying unexpectedly... That okay because i got







popcorn









The sample size for crapped out B350 board going to increase as they wear out faster and decay. It not a matter of if it when. But that okay too... It a learning curve everyone goes through









You got dirt cheap VRM everything in it that built quite honestly? For a quadcore stock.... 350 boards...

My sabertooth z77 on my 3770k had better VRM then even CH6








Maybe it was a mistake they putting in quadcore/hexicore vrm spec into eight core... But whatever









They really cost cutting right up to the bone.



I know messy cabling.... I built it quick since i just wanted to turn it on when i bought it ages ago was my old 3770k rig so it was completely overbuilt







I redid the cabling the weekend after playing on it








It was stolen two years ago hahah


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> There have been dead boards running stock. Thats on the one I'm using for my R5 1400 if I remember right. MSI B350M Gaming Pro. 3+2 VRM on par with most of the faked 6(3x2)+2 B350 VRMs. Someone popped an Asus B350 somewhere too, at ~4ghz ~1.4v AFAIK.


Definetely believe it. I shudder to think what my vrm temps without a fan if at 1.4 vcore they are at 55 C with active cooling thats why I said if you are gonna overclock on b350 for the love of god put a fan on there thats what I did on my other cheap ass m5a97 r2.0 was running that at 1.45 volts for 3 years and still going strong just gave it to my little brother. Keep the temps down and youll be fine. Also the asus prime plus is 4+2 are you talking bout the even cheaper matx prime with no heatsink cause please dont overclok on that


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> Definetely believe it. I shudder to think what my vrm temps without a fan if at 1.4 vcore they are at 55 C with active cooling thats why I said if you are gonna overclock on b350 for the love of god put a fan on there thats what I did on my other cheap ass m5a97 r2.0 was running that at 1.45 volts for 3 years and still going strong just gave it to my little brother. Keep the temps down and youll be fine. Also the asus prime plus is 4+2 are you talking bout the even cheaper matx prime with no heatsink cause please dont overclok on that


If you go with a quadcore you could likely OC with no heatsink if you keep the voltage around 1.3v.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

ANd is that an orihinal h80 cause that takes me back to the days when i was to poor to afford a pc but was desperately obsessed with them lol


----------



## Darlinangel

Yep that the H80 AIO that whole setup you see there was worth three grand at whole sale prices... Since I was a system builder it very expensive build haha. If you were to buy at the time prebuilt with the specs be four grand plus.









Most expensive gaming/workstation rig i built for someone was worth excessive of 8 grand... You get to play with some pretty nice gear and it was fun too.







It was complete with Z906 5.1 SURROUND SOUND SPEAKER SYSTEM THX Surround Sound system... Funny enough that still the best PC sound system you can buy now and been a few years...


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Oh yeah i remember when i was doing research to build my 3 year old now system i wondered how much more if ordered from cyberpower or the like. Saw those prices and went nope Built and fx and 270x rig for five hundred buck. I still find it crazy to that my whole ryzen upgrade cost more than my desktop back then, hurray for adulting?
But gonna have to disagree on that best pc sound system is a logitech z5500







the previous gen was a beast. Personally though i use a PA speaker


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> Oh yeah i remember when i was doing research to build my 3 year old now system i wondered how much more if ordered from cyberpower or the like. Saw those prices and went nope Built and fx and 270x rig for five hundred buck. I still find it crazy to that my whole ryzen upgrade cost more than my desktop back then, hurray for adulting?


Hahah you'll faint knowing i go through laptops pretty quickly too... First laptop lasted 3 years was 1700 Dell Inspirion with the first ever laptop blue ray burner.... Bleeding edge but was stupid... 700 dollars for it. Never burn a single blue ray







For that price i could of gotten top of the range XPS... Second laptop was Acer which only lasted 2 years before it caught fire... Dell $3800, Acer $2500 and now my current is M18x Alienware with all the bell and whistle at $5500 total cost.. IT guy with too much money









Top of the range always cost a lot of money but other stuff I spend $$ pale in comparison to computer hardware


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Can definitely relate to that sometimes i wonder why i had to get stuck with 3 of the most expensive hobbies, cars computers and speakers. Why couldnt i just be an alcoholic since its so much cheaper


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> Can definitely relate to that sometimes i wonder why i had to get stuck with 3 of the most expensive hobbies, cars computers and speakers. Why couldnt i just be an alcoholic since its so much cheaper


You missed the most expensive hobby... Something that cost me probably quarter of a million dollars the past half decade hahah which is girls







Well relationships.









No warranty on ladies or insurance


----------



## AstroSky

lol my scores are 1801 on cinebench and thats with running my ram at 3600 over the stock 3200. IM IN THE PROMISE LAND BOYS


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> lol my scores are 1801 on cinebench and thats with running my ram at 3600 over the stock 3200. IM IN THE PROMISE LAND BOYS


Good work


----------



## AstroSky

i think most of you can do it too tbh .-. I ****ed with my timings and voltages over and over and over till i got it working.


----------



## AstroSky

also if it helps. Find your beta bios for your motherboard. Thats what changed the game. Its coming and i really think everyone will soon be hitting that 3600 mark easy as long as you have something around 3200 or 3000 to begin with. Samsung b die also might help.


----------



## mus1mus

Let's talk about showing a 3600 RAM Stable then.


----------



## AstroSky

Actually i have yet to test if its stable by bench standards. I got the timings sorta loose but iv been having no problems for 3 weeks now. I play games. i render, no issues and speed has really increased. So although i might test and it come back with errors. as far as i'm concerned i think ill stick with this and just assume it is. It runs faster. Bench is great on it. I'm good.


----------



## AstroSky

I also managed to get my cpu to 4100 stable with a ok voltage of 1.43 but i dont think its worth that extra risk so im running 4.02 and its just at 1.39 np


----------



## mus1mus

how good?

1800 CB with what clock?

It has been proven a lot of times that 3600 RAM is actually slower than 3200 even with same timings. Maybe MSI found the secret sauce.

Show us results. Not words.









1.39 @ 4.025 vs 1.43 @ 4.1, You kidding? I'll take 4.1 for a Voltage bump that low.


----------



## AstroSky

yeah hold on


----------



## AstroSky

I might have fibbed just a bit when i said 4100 was easy. Its actually kinda random for me and sometimes getting it to post takes a few tries but once i can get it to post it will stick and be stable as ****.

Like i said im not sure if 1.43 is safe though. you seem like you would do it yourself so maybe its safe for 24/7 stuff


----------



## quakeguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> I might have fibbed just a bit when i said 4100 was easy. Its actually kinda random for me and sometimes getting it to post takes a few tries but once i can get it to post it will stick and be stable as ****.
> 
> Like i said im not sure if 1.43 is safe though. you seem like you would do it yourself so maybe its safe for 24/7 stuff


hey Astro what kinda cooler do you have? I just saw your 4.0 with 1.392V on CPU Z. I'm hesitant on going past 1.375, but my 4.0 OC isn't stable at 1.375







- using a Noctua DH-15 air cooler.

Also - does anyone know the STOCK CPU voltage and SoC voltage for the 1700X? Also, what's considered the max temperature ceiling and then a "conservative safe" operating ceiling?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> hey Astro what kinda cooler do you have? I just saw your 4.0 with 1.392V on CPU Z. I'm hesitant on going past 1.375, but my 4.0 OC isn't stable at 1.375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - using a Noctua DH-15 air cooler.
> 
> Also - does anyone know the STOCK CPU voltage and SoC voltage for the 1700X? Also, what's considered the max temperature ceiling and then a "conservative safe" operating ceiling?


You can easily cool it at 1.45v with an NH-D15, dont be a poossy :--D

As for the stock volts, SOC seems to be around 0.75-0.85v, which is what the bios says, but no idea if this is before the offset or not to be honest with you. But running it at 1.15-1.2 i think is a safe bet.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> I might have fibbed just a bit when i said 4100 was easy. Its actually kinda random for me and sometimes getting it to post takes a few tries but once i can get it to post it will stick and be stable as ****.
> 
> Like i said im not sure if 1.43 is safe though. you seem like you would do it yourself so maybe its safe for 24/7 stuff


Up to 1.45 is safe as per everyone else. Personally, up until I can no longer get a linear Voltage requirement per 100 MHz jump, I'll stop. That is taking stability into the equation. It doesn't matter if it's at 4.1 or 3.9.









Your issue sounds weird for me though. MSI AFAIK, has some OVP and OCP limits in the options. The board may see 4.1 to be going over those limits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> I might have fibbed just a bit when i said 4100 was easy. Its actually kinda random for me and sometimes getting it to post takes a few tries but once i can get it to post it will stick and be stable as ****.
> 
> Like i said im not sure if 1.43 is safe though. you seem like you would do it yourself so maybe its safe for 24/7 stuff
> 
> 
> 
> hey Astro what kinda cooler do you have? I just saw your 4.0 with 1.392V on CPU Z. I'm hesitant on going past 1.375, but my 4.0 OC isn't stable at 1.375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - using a Noctua DH-15 air cooler.
> 
> Also - does anyone know the STOCK CPU voltage and SoC voltage for the 1700X? Also, what's considered the max temperature ceiling and then a "conservative safe" operating ceiling?
Click to expand...

Stock Voltage varies from chip to chip.
My 1800X has 1.17ish at 3.6


----------



## AstroSky

so if im on an AIO whats the max voltage i can go with out too much worry with it dying on me


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> so if im on an AIO whats the max voltage i can go with out too much worry with it dying on me


There are crappy AIOs, and there are decent ones. You're gonna have to be a bit more specific friend.


----------



## AstroSky

evga clc 240 (4 fans push pull)


----------



## LXXR

Too much blah blah talky talk by Astro.

Show some prime95 12h screens with 4.1ghz @ 1.43v.









DDR4-3600 16-16-16-36 1T is allready running for me, but slower compared to 3200 14-14-14-34 1T or 3466 14-14-14-34 1T.

This with the higher voltages you have to run is a clear no no for 24/7 @ 3600.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> evga clc 240 (4 fans push pull)


1.45-1.475v i would say


----------



## AstroSky

oh cool. Guess im in the clear. How much life would be taken from it if i ran it at this voltage all the time?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> oh cool. Guess im in the clear. How much life would be taken from it if i ran it at this voltage all the time?


Probably nothing, but you'd be lucky to even get 150mhz out of it with a volt difference of 0.15 lol so going over 1.4 is rarely worth it.

Edit: Just because it boots, and you can run cinebench doesn't mean its usable for daily stuff. Just saying. I booted mine at 4.1GHz 1.4v ffs


----------



## gupsterg

@AstroSky

Sweet you have ~4.0GHz and RAM 3600MHz







, this result here is with a setting on C6H which gives CB ~50points boost. That was 4.0GHz/3200MHz when subtimings changes were not available, ie slowish 3200MHz, so I reckon the 3600MHz has given you very little.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> oh cool. Guess im in the clear. How much life would be taken from it if i ran it at this voltage all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably nothing, but you'd be lucky to even get 150mhz out of it with a volt difference of 0.15 lol so going over 1.4 is rarely worth it.
> 
> Edit: Just because it boots, and you can run cinebench doesn't mean its usable for daily stuff. Just saying. I booted mine at 4.1GHz 1.4v ffs
Click to expand...

One thing that actually makes me double think is that 4025 need 1.39 and doing 4.1 at 1.43. That's not exactly the scaling that I have seen. (but who knows) Maybe that chip is Golden.









@Astro, I'll throw in an example.
4000 - 1.25
4100 - 1.325
4200 - way over 1.45.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> yeah hold on


score seems off for those clocks. would expect higher.


----------



## mus1mus

That's actually in line. Other than the CH6 you can't get anywhere over 1800 points at 4.0.


----------



## AstroSky

ram is not running at 3600 in that bench its running 3466 that time.


----------



## chew*

you can if you tune an OS for it and do not run like 5 benchmarks all in one boot lol.

gains in cb are not really from ram, these 2 runs are easily within variation of run tolerance..

if you can run 32m your still not stable......



if you can not run 32m you are no where even close to stable.....but it points out cb stable is rather pointless...


----------



## AstroSky

im not sure what you mean by "tune" but all those bench marks you see are not all in one sitting. more like the more i find out how to get higher say in a few days ill try another or something idk. but im going to stick with 4.0 at 1.38 for now on. im not really seeing a huge jump in fps in my games at 4.05 or higher atm


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> im not sure what you mean by "tune" but all those bench marks you see are not all in one sitting. more like the more i find out how to get higher say in a few days ill try another or something idk. but im going to stick with 4.0 at 1.38 for now on. im not really seeing a huge jump in fps in my games at 4.05 or higher atm


he means tuning the OS to make it run CB15 better lol


----------



## mus1mus

Not OS. Memory. lol


----------



## AstroSky

i need to know what you mean by stable? Stable by pushing your cpu with workloads higher than normal usage like gaming and such? Because i see no point in testing it to the limit when my cpu is no where used that much EVER even with my gtx 1080 ti and triple screen gaming. i think stable is actually using the thing like it was intended. Real usage stuff. Gaming. browsing. Rendering. all that


----------



## chew*

tune means remove all MS garbage........ditch windows 10 and use win 7 because bugged results are common. and actually tune memory... 3600 xmp is not = to 3600 tuned


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not OS. Memory. lol


fug D


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> tune means remove all MS garbage........ditch windows 10 and use win 7 because bugged results are common.


So i wasn't wrong then mus1mus


----------



## AstroSky

i run windows 10 creators update .-.


----------



## mus1mus

lol is for LOLS.


----------



## AstroSky

lets just hope the offical bios updates that come out sooner or later will improve things even more. im trying to imagine ddr4 4000 mhz memory lol


----------



## chew*

you were both right.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> i run windows 10 creators update .-.


W10C benches consistently lower than W7 for me in various tests. W7 seems also smoother for gameplay than W10C. I gave W10A and C a fair chance, fails to impress me with also the forced updates, I disabled driver update it still plays with my video driver







.

3DM FS benches upto ~500 points less than W7 for same setup. These are W10C, 3333MHz tight vs 3466MHz loose, best of each compared out of those 3 runs.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Sold my 5820k, slow as 2400ddr4 memory, and ASUS x99 a-ii for over 600 bucks, solid deal lol. Now just wait for vega...


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Sold my 5820k, slow as 2400ddr4 memory, and ASUS x99 a-ii for over 600 bucks, solid deal lol. Now just wait for vega...


I lost hope in Vega... but I didn't want to dump my G-Sync monitor; not regretting my 1080Ti at all.


----------



## chew*

Meh finally caught this DR random bsod in action...now i know what is happening.

Seems my use of heaven (more specifically pcie loading) combined with prime was what was able to trigger it.

Certainly interesting.

Might explain why vddp was offsetting the bsod as well.

I think i found the solution as well.

Going to test a few more things...i know how to trigger the bsod now...ill video it in action..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Got the newest beta bios for my board, and apparently they did some improvements regarding RAM.

Got it to 3466 14-15-15-15-36 1T passing memtest for 100%, im gonna go for 500-800% eventually, but this is a great start considering it wouldn't last prime for 5 minutes with that speed regardless of timings.

I am also under the impression CPU clocking is more manageable, but i won't say that for sure just yet :-D, going for 4ghz at 1.42-1.45v


----------



## DADDYDC650

Decided to boot my CPU at 4.1Ghz using 1.39v. Ran just fine for an hour while playing BF1, Battlegrounds and Rocket League. Will lower voltage soon.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

Today i FINALLY get my ryzen upgrade but i am not that keen on installing WIndows 10 again.. Can i just install my Samsung 950 Pro and install the drivers?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i FINALLY get my ryzen upgrade but i am not that keen on installing WIndows 10 again.. Can i just install my Samsung 950 Pro and install the drivers?


No, reinstall windows.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Decided to boot my CPU at 4.1Ghz using 1.39v. Ran just fine for an hour while playing BF1, Battlegrounds and Rocket League. Will lower voltage soon.


Cool :-D, what you running memory at?


----------



## SaccoSVD

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> yeah hold on


I think at 4.03Ghz that's what you get regardless of your RAM speed.

Here at 4Ghz (3999Mhz) and 2933 RAM my CB15 score is 1797 so that extra clock is what giving you that CB score.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Cool :-D, what you running memory at?


16GB 3200Mhz CAS 14 1t.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i FINALLY get my ryzen upgrade but i am not that keen on installing WIndows 10 again.. Can i just install my Samsung 950 Pro and install the drivers?


It can work. It worked for me from my fx build and everything been running fine ever sense I did have to delete a dll file threw cmd or i would get a blue screen every time. But after that it booted right up and i installed the drivers. forgot the name tho..

Windows 10 is pretty forgiving doing that most of the time.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> It can work. It worked for me from my fx build and everything been running fine ever sense I did have to delete a error think it was a dll threw cmd or i would get a blue screen every time. But after that it booted right up and i installed the drivers.
> 
> Windows 10 is pretty forgiving doing that most of the time.


I guess you could also get away with having coitus with women of the night but it doesn't make it a good idea


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I guess you could also get away with having coitus with women of the night but it doesn't make it a good idea


Lol but it worked and been running sense i upgraded to ryzen over a month ago Didint feel like going threw the clean install and make everything how i had it before lol..

Had nothing to loose sense i had a image backup.

@hurricane28 if i can remember you got the ch7 right? I went from the asus saber kitty right too ryzen with the gigabyte k7 so you might not even get a blue screen at the start. Just had to deleted a dll that popped up on the blue screen and it booted right up. Think it was related to asus.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here's my CB15 score at 4.05Ghz at 2933 RAM (1815)


----------



## SaccoSVD

And RAM bench at 14-15-15-15-32-56

I haven't been able to get 3200 out of this kit (Corsair Vengeance LED 3000mhz)

But it's original timings are 15-17-17-17-36 ....I also tightened most of the other values and is running fine. Went from 82ns to 77ns latency.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Lol but it worked and been running sense i upgraded to ryzen over a month ago Didint feel like going threw the clean install and make everything how i had it before lol..
> 
> Had nothing to loose sense i had a image backup.
> 
> @hurricane28 if i can remember you got the ch7 right? I went from the asus saber kitty right too ryzen with the gigabyte k7 so you might not even get a blue screen at the start. Just had to deleted a dll that popped up on the blue screen and it booted right up. Think it was related to asus.


ch6 yes, its on its way.

I asked a friend of mine and he said it can work, it worked for me before too when i went from R2.0 to R3.0 Sabertooth. A friend was running Intel an didn't have to install new Windows 10 either. I will have an backup USB stick just in case


----------



## mus1mus

It should. W10 will install stuff just like that anyways.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ch6 yes, its on its way.
> 
> I asked a friend of mine and he said it can work, it worked for me before too when i went from R2.0 to R3.0 Sabertooth. A friend was running Intel an didn't have to install new Windows 10 either. I will have an backup USB stick just in case


Yea meant ch6... Been a long night lol... Yep i just did another swap 2 days ago from a old intel core duo system that had 10 to my fx to get it up and going again cause i needed the ssd out of the intel system and i said heck lets see if it will boot to save time and yep booted right up and running fine

It even activated automatic i guess cause it remembers it had it


----------



## Nighthog

I did some tests too see if 2933Mhz memory with tighter timings would be faster than my 3200Mhz final results.

And my 2933Mhz 12.15.(12).15.30.45 (235) 1T results in similar performance to 3200Mhz 14.17.(17).17.40.58 (???) 1T.
10min 48.154sec *VS* 10min 48.870sec

So my final 3200Mhz 13.17.(14).17.30.44 (300) 1T was best after all. Is 10sec faster than 2933 in superPi32M.
10min 38.714sec

CPU at stock Auto clock for comparisons.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I did some tests too see if 2933Mhz memory with tighter timings would be faster than my 3200Mhz final results.
> 
> And my 2933Mhz 12.15.(12).15.30.45 (235) 1T results in similar performance to 3200Mhz 14.17.(17).17.40.58 (???) 1T.
> 10min 48.154sec *VS* 10min 48.870sec
> 
> So my final 3200Mhz 13.17.(14).17.30.44 (300) 1T was best after all. Is 10sec faster than 2933 in superPi32M.
> 10min 38.714sec
> 
> CPU at stock Auto clock for comparisons.


Can you share all your timings here? (all of them)


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can you share all your timings here? (all of them)


3200Mhz


2933Mhz


ProcODT: 68.6 Ohm
Memory voltage for 3200Mhz: 1.470V(fully tested lower errors)
For no hassle I pulled 1.5V for 2933 but never tested lower.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> 3200Mhz
> 
> 
> 2933Mhz
> 
> 
> ProcODT: 68.6 Ohm
> Memory voltage for 3200Mhz: 1.470V(fully tested lower errors)
> For no hassle I pulled 1.5V for 2933 but never tested lower.


How do I translate those numbers into the actual timings in the BIOS?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How do I translate those numbers into the actual timings in the BIOS?


Aren't they named the same thing inside bios? Should be easy.
Though I warn these are the lowest about each timing goes and error with lower values.

And these are *Micron* chips!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Aren't they named the same thing inside bios? Should be easy.
> Though I warn these are the lowest about each timing goes and error with lower values.
> 
> And these are *Micron* chips!


Sure, but the numbers are in nanoseconds (?)


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Sure, but the numbers are in nanoseconds (?)


Are you looking at *Ryzen Timing Checker*? down in the right corner?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Are you looking at *Ryzen Timing Checker*? down in the right corner?


Yeah, and some numbers are huge. ..I guess those are the biggest timings such as Trfc_SM...but there is over 11 hundred.

I would rather get the whole list from the BIOS (whenever you have the time to take the screenshots)


----------



## Johan45

Just worry about the first two columns in ryzen time checker.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah, and some numbers are huge. ..I guess those are the biggest timings such as Trfc_SM...but there is over 11 hundred.
> 
> I would rather get the whole list from the BIOS (whenever you have the time to take the screenshots)


As you are so demanding I went and figured out how to do just that...

Here you go:


----------



## SaccoSVD

woho! thank you


----------



## budgetgamer120

edit


----------



## DADDYDC650

1800X 4.1Ghz Validation, https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n
4.15Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n

Wonder why CPU-Z doesn't want to validate my 4.1Ghz 1.38v OC? It keeps coming up as 4.15 using 1.475...... any ideas?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i FINALLY get my ryzen upgrade but i am not that keen on installing WIndows 10 again.. Can i just install my Samsung 950 Pro and install the drivers?


I disagree with others and say you can, but I also sysprepped my machine before I switched the SSD. If you don't know what sysprep is, google it. It basically strips out
all the machine specific drivers for deployment on multiple systems.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I disagree with others and say you can, but I also sysprepped my machine before I switched the SSD. If you don't know what sysprep is, google it. It basically strips out
> all the machine specific drivers for deployment on multiple systems.


I just swapped the hardware (Intel) to the Ryzen one and windows booted and went to auto repair. After that is up and running like a champ and my benchmarks are just fine.

That said, even if I have a ton of stuff installed in my system I cleaned the AI suite before swapping and all the Intel stuff I didn't need after doing so, also cleaned the registry using CC cleaner.


----------



## KarathKasun

Win 10 migrates to new hardware without issue. If you have an OEM copy (cheap Newegg/Amazon copy) it will not activate.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Win 10 migrates to new hardware without issue. If you have an OEM copy (cheap Newegg/Amazon copy) it will not activate.


Also if you want to check if you have oem, volume or retail type in slmgr -dli in the command prompt

here is the full link https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/49586-determine-if-windows-license-type-oem-retail-volume.html


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys hi to all here...
i have ryzen 1800x and asus rog crosshair hero...

i am at 1,352v 4.0 ghz but i have some voltage droop...is drooping to 1.308v...
how to avoid vdroop?do i use load line calibration?or there is another way?
thank you in advance...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys hi to all here...
> i have ryzen 1800x and asus rog crosshair hero...
> 
> i am at 1,352v 4.0 ghz but i have some voltage droop...is drooping to 1.308v...
> how to avoid vdroop?do i use load line calibration?or there is another way?
> thank you in advance...


That voltage is too low for a 4ghz OC.

You need at least 1.40v (max 1.42, here 1.41v)

You actually need around 1.38v for 4Ghz stable at load. 1.39v for 4.05Ghz

Use LLC1 (CPU Load Line Calibration) no need for more.

What cooler do you have?


----------



## SaccoSVD

0805 working here, no surprises, works exactly as 0803.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> That voltage is too low for a 4ghz OC.
> 
> You need at least 1.40v (max 1.42, here 1.41v)
> 
> You actually need around 1.38v for 4Ghz stable at load. 1.39v for 4.05Ghz
> 
> Use LLC1 (CPU Load Line Calibration) no need for more.
> 
> What cooler do you have?


My 1800 does 4Ghz using 1.35v at full load (only gaming and browsing the net) without issue.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My 1800 does 4Ghz using 1.35v at full load without issue.


woops! really? heavy benching and all?

wait....what's your LLC?

Can you clock higher than 4Ghz?

You must of have a VERY lucky one from the bin...no?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> woops! really? heavy benching and all?
> 
> wait....what's your LLC?
> 
> Can you clock higher than 4Ghz?
> 
> You must of have a VERY lucky one from the bin...no?


Mine passes IBT, YCruncher stress, and P95 at 1.37v, droops to 1.365v under some common loads. It's just luck of the draw like IMC (mine sucks). Better cooling can help a better chip to max its potential in this regard. They still hit a wall eventually and mine comes at 4.05Ghz where voltage begins to scale much worse relative to clocks. 4.1 demands 1.41ish and I just prefer running below 1.4v.


----------



## SaccoSVD

oh, then sorry....I just assumed most people needed around 1.4v to run at 4Ghz.....not the case.


----------



## AstroSky

i mean im running 1.38 at 4.0 ghz and i can even go 4.02 but anything higher and its 1.4 for and above for me.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> oh, then sorry....I just assumed most people needed around 1.4v to run at 4Ghz.....not the case.


I'm sure it's true more often than not, but the lottery is still the lottery so chips will react differently.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> That voltage is too low for a 4ghz OC.
> 
> You need at least 1.40v (max 1.42, here 1.41v)
> 
> You actually need around 1.38v for 4Ghz stable at load. 1.39v for 4.05Ghz
> 
> Use LLC1 (CPU Load Line Calibration) no need for more.
> 
> What cooler do you have?


corsair h 115 i extreme...on 4.0 ghz is stable at 1.352v no problema...but is just vdrooping to 1.308v...from there just wanted to try to fix voltage at 1.35v...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> woops! really? heavy benching and all?
> 
> wait....what's your LLC?
> 
> Can you clock higher than 4Ghz?
> 
> You must of have a VERY lucky one from the bin...no?


My LLC = High and yes it's fully stable. I can almost hit 4.2Ghz. Will try harder at a later date.


----------



## SaccoSVD

What am I missing here? I was strongly advised to stay away from high LLC on these boards.

Are you guys just taking the risk?

I would use LLC2 max. I guess you've seen that I said I've tested with a multimeter. Right?

Or did someone tested for peaks with a pro oscilloscope and I'm not aware of it?


----------



## AstroSky

i thought high LLC was bad too? I just use mode 2 even though i have no clue what it means but it makes it more stable at mode 2. I know what LLC i means but not the modes.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> i thought high LLC was bad too? I just use mode 2 even though i have no clue what it means but it makes it more stable at mode 2. I know what LLC i means but not the modes.


Watch this:






At least in my Prime X370 Pro board LLC 4 and 5 are actually dangerous. No software is reading the vcore right at all at the moment so you need a multimeter to actually test your board.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What am I missing here? I was strongly advised to stay away from high LLC on these boards.
> 
> Are you guys just taking the risk?
> 
> I would use LLC2 max. I guess you've seen that I said I've tested with a multimeter. Right?
> 
> Or did someone tested for peaks with a pro oscilloscope and I'm not aware of it?


High has been fine for me. Voltage is very stable. I'm currently running at 4.1Ghz using 1.38v.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Yep dont remember which reviewer it was i think guru3d or hardocp but running at llc5 gave em a whopping tenth of a volt over the set value!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> High has been fine for me. Voltage is very stable. I'm currently running at 4.1Ghz using 1.38v.


Must be the Asrock x370 Fatal1ty Professional then. Like it has really solid LLC. Did you use a multimeter?


----------



## AstroSky

is there anyway to have powersaving features like make it go back to lowerclocks when you overclock? I dont see P state settings in my bios


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Must be the Asrock x370 Fatal1ty Professional then. Like it has really solid LLC. Did you use a multimeter?


Gigabyte K7 with an ax1200i PSU. I use corsair link.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What am I missing here? I was strongly advised to stay away from high LLC on these boards.
> 
> Are you guys just taking the risk?
> 
> I would use LLC2 max. I guess you've seen that I said I've tested with a multimeter. Right?
> 
> Or did someone tested for peaks with a pro oscilloscope and I'm not aware of it?
> 
> 
> 
> High has been fine for me. Voltage is very stable. I'm currently running at 4.1Ghz using 1.38v.
Click to expand...

Can we see a screenie like this one?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can we see a screenie like this one?


You might as well come out and say that you don't believe me, lol. I haven't ran prime95. Just been gaming and using my rig normally for 2 days now without issue. I'll try and grab a screenshot of p95 later on. I don't usually run stress tests anymore since they're boring and I'd rather use my rig than stare it the screen.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can we see a screenie like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well come out and say that you don't believe me, lol. I haven't ran prime95. Just been gaming and using my rig normally for 2 days now without issue. I'll try and grab a screenshot of p95 later on. I don't usually run stress tests anymore since they're boring and I'd rather use my rig than stare it the screen.
Click to expand...

Just trying to establish a standard for what people call " stable". When people have different ideas about what qualifies for "stable" it leads to a lot of confusion etc.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> is there anyway to have powersaving features like make it go back to lowerclocks when you overclock? I dont see P state settings in my bios


some boards yes.

asus yes (takes work)
asrock yes
biostar yes
gigabyte ?
msi ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> is there anyway to have powersaving features like make it go back to lowerclocks when you overclock? I dont see P state settings in my bios


What MOBO?


----------



## AstroSky

one more question. Ok so at 4.07 ghz. I can be (maybe stable) at 1.41 voltage with loadline at 1. which under MAX load i reach 1.456 volts stable. drooping to 1.44 back and forth in a smooth type of way. considering that my watercooled aio still keeps it nice and cool. Is this safe to run.


----------



## hotstocks

Well on my Asus C6H, my 1800X won't even do 4ghz stable at 1.4v LLC2. I mean passing IBT. I personally run LLC 3 because there is so much vdroop on that board and LLC 3 is the only setting that makes sense, it does what it is supposed to do. I am sure LLC 4 or 5 could overshoot .1v, but even that is not the end of the world since it is for nanosecond and you would only be at 1.5v which DEFAULT 1800Xs show during boost. No one knows for sure, but basically the more juice you put into the chip, the lower life it has. That said I was running an overclocked 2500k at 4.7 ghz for SIX YEARS with never a problem, I have never kept a cpu that long. Hell if Ryzen lasts 1 or 2 years I will be happy because I am sure I will want to pop a Ryzen 2 or 3 in there as soon as they are available. So bottom line 1.4v LLC 3 doesn't scare me at all, it is over 1.4v and over LLC 3 that does.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

If you chip lowers the voltage while not being heavily used then yes but if its being run over 1.4v 24/7 then longevity will be comprised no matter the temp high volts will kill a processor


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> one more question. Ok so at 4.07 ghz. I can be (maybe stable) at 1.41 voltage with loadline at 1. which under MAX load i reach 1.456 volts stable. drooping to 1.44 back and forth in a smooth type of way. considering that my watercooled aio still keeps it nice and cool. Is this safe to run.


Something to determine yourself. Robert Hallock from AMD recommended a limit of 1.425v to tech journalists during a presentation on overclocking. That's probably safe to consider as a comfortable limit. 1.45v is what AMD listed in their launch literature as a limit for voltage beyond which they believed degradation would more quickly occur. Personally, I keep to 1.425v as my limit since Hallock is a knowledgeable dude who spends time with product in hand. Remember that voltages contribute to electromigration, it's not just a product of heat.

In any case, getting a digital multimeter and reading your volts from a read point or (preferably) the socket will give you a much better idea of what you're subjecting your chip to with regards to voltage.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> one more question. Ok so at 4.07 ghz. I can be (maybe stable) at 1.41 voltage with loadline at 1. which under MAX load i reach 1.456 volts stable. drooping to 1.44 back and forth in a smooth type of way. considering that my watercooled aio still keeps it nice and cool. Is this safe to run.


If you're taking your readings from software those aren't the real values under voltage.

You need to take your measurements directly from the socket to be sure.

On my Prime X370 Pro 1.41v at idle is 1.38v at load using LLC1...HWinfo,HWmon, AIDA, OCCT, CPUz all read whatever they want, pretty inconsistent all across the apps.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just trying to establish a standard for what people call " stable". When people have different ideas about what qualifies for "stable" it leads to a lot of confusion etc.


Stable to me means stable in anything I do on my computer. Stress tests aren't realistic and just put unwanted stress on the CPU. Just my 2 cents and I'm sure others will think otherwise. After years and years of stress testing, I simply got tired of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just trying to establish a standard for what people call " stable". When people have different ideas about what qualifies for "stable" it leads to a lot of confusion etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Stable to me means stable in anything I do on my computer. Stress tests aren't realistic and just put unwanted stress on the CPU. Just my 2 cents and I'm sure others will think otherwise. After years and years of stress testing, I simply got tired of it.
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of stress testing either , but I think if you are going to claim stability you need to frame it so that joe schmo doesn't misunderstand and make purchase decisions based on that misunderstanding.

I've been running 4175 mhz for a couple weeks now without any problems during gaming etc, but I wouldn't pop into a forum and proclaim it "stable" without stress testing it or at the very least explain that it's merely stable for gaming /browsing etc.

That would be a little like leaving this here


and not including the fact that it was done as a 4c8t.

Core 5 is being a sissy keeps failing prime @ 4175 as a 16t machine so disabled that core.


----------



## mus1mus

This ^

+1

If everyone has differing claims to stability, I can say that I am also stable at 4.3 1.45V. Coz yeah, I don't do anything with the puter FFS.


----------



## chew*

Bah i was prime stable for like a liitle while @ 4.3.....

But if i fail to mention that was @ -30c....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not a fan of stress testing either , but I think if you are going to claim stability you need to frame it so that joe schmo doesn't misunderstand and make purchase decisions based on that misunderstanding.
> 
> I've been running 4175 mhz for a couple weeks now without any problems during gaming etc, but I wouldn't pop into a forum and proclaim it "stable" without stress testing it or at the very least explain that it's merely stable for gaming /browsing etc.
> 
> That would be a little like leaving this here
> 
> 
> and not including the fact that it was done as a 4c8t.
> 
> Core 5 is being a sissy keeps failing prime @ 4175 as a 16t machine so disabled that core.


To be fair, I never claimed it was stress test stable and I did mention games. although I could have been more clear in my initial post in regards to my OC. I doubt I'm fully p95 stable but it's running my games just fine as well as surfing the net and whatnot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> woops! really? heavy benching and all?
> 
> wait....what's your LLC?
> 
> Can you clock higher than 4Ghz?
> 
> You must of have a VERY lucky one from the bin...no?
> 
> 
> 
> *My LLC = High and yes it's fully stable. I can almost hit 4.2Ghz*. Will try harder at a later date.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not a fan of stress testing either , but I think if you are going to claim stability you need to frame it so that joe schmo doesn't misunderstand and make purchase decisions based on that misunderstanding.
> 
> I've been running 4175 mhz for a couple weeks now without any problems during gaming etc, but I wouldn't pop into a forum and proclaim it "stable" without stress testing it or at the very least explain that it's merely stable for gaming /browsing etc.
> 
> That would be a little like leaving this here
> 
> 
> and not including the fact that it was done as a 4c8t.
> 
> Core 5 is being a sissy keeps failing prime @ 4175 as a 16t machine so disabled that core.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, *I never claimed it was stress test stable* and I did mention games. although I could have been more clear in my initial post in regards to my OC. I doubt I'm fully p95 stable but it's running my games just fine as well as surfing the net and whatnot.
Click to expand...

That isn't how I interpreted what was said but there are no shortages of misunderstandings here.


----------



## chew*

In other news....hynix Dual Rank is just sooooo fun.

Guess what catches this?

Not gsat...not hci...not prime...

But prime combined with heaven ( loading pci e) what controls pci e? Cpu soc I/O and pci e









Raising SOC is not the solution...its already 1.050 @ 2933...


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> If you chip lowers the voltage while not being heavily used then yes but if its being run over 1.4v 24/7 then longevity will be comprised no matter the temp high volts will kill a processor


Sure except for the fact that I can run idle or heavy loads at 1.4v LLC 3 on C6H mobo and Hwinfo shows between 1.38v and 1.40v maximum, normally around 1.38v. So we are really getting lower volts than we are setting in bios for one. Secondly yes, higher volts will degrade the silicon faster, but I have a 2500k that was at relatively high voltage and overclocked to 4.7ghz for 6 years without degredation. So the question is do you really care if your 4ghz Ryzen lasts 12 years or 8 years? Either way it will be replaced long before it degrades or dies at 1.4v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> In other news....hynix Dual Rank is just sooooo fun.
> 
> Guess what catches this?
> 
> Not gsat...not hci...not prime...
> 
> But prime combined with heaven ( loading pci e) what controls pci e? Cpu soc I/O and pci e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising SOC is not the solution...its already 1.050 @ 2933...


Pro tip

It's not insightful if you don't know what rail to adjust, it just means you're not stable.


----------



## chew*

Oh i know how to subside the issue.

Prime hci and gsat could not pick it up...clock wise cpu had nothing to do with it.

Hynix DR 2400 bin leaves 2T mode (spec for those dimms)(geardown disabled) once out of spec on taichi...1T is what caused it. 3d picked it up.

God forbid *your* way might not be a perfect science.

Least i can admit prime missed it...

Pro tip. Stop trying to troll me. It will end badly for you.


----------



## chew*

I do not dictate what anyone has to use.

No thread by me demanding prime stable or your results do not count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The problem is you don't seem to understand that neither methods are unreservedly fool proof. You can find errors in X amount of coverage, where if run again it won't.


[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread

The Irony...and not one test requires 24/7...more irony..

Nothing is fool proof. That why i nail system with multiple things at once.

I just post findings. I found something. 3d caught something other stuff could not = finding.

Hynix DR is about as bad a situation as it can get on Ryzen.

Feel free to learn me something with a set however.

Cheers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I do not dictate what anyone has to use.
> 
> Nothing is fool proof.
> 
> I just post findings. I found something.
> .


Only you didn't post findings, you posted instability along with what rail not to adjust lol. It wasn't until I provoked you that you posted what was needed. I'm glad you've gone back on your comments on other memory stress tests from last week, then.

You're welcome to 2T 2933 Hynix


----------



## chew*

Not doing it for me.

Sorting out for the taichi crowd.

The finding was...that 3D caught something.

Why post settings that do not work.

That is not much of a finding lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice snide edit, same old Chew Bear









3D caught something. Oh, ok. What did it catch, a cold? We know it's not SOC voltage - he gave us that clue. So what sub system is unstable. Find out in the next post...perhaps, or maybe not.

The 24/7 is just to differentiate from benchmarking and daily usage. Not to be taken literally, although I can see how you'd make that assertion lol


----------



## chew*

The as stable as we can physically test with current software. Not as much of a ring to it. I agree.

Snide edit...it was more of a response to a response not yet read..

Stilt and myself way back around llano launch were testing an odd 3d issue directly rated to memory...d9, elpida both would run every stability test possible but 3d would go nuts. Another IC in flare ran fine in 3d.

The point of the story is some stuff is not just cut and dry stability wise.


----------



## yendor

And for all you lucky Asus B350M variant owners Bios 805 is out.
Have fun


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> I don't see how I am wrong but if you say so... I stated people usually buy expensive ASIC miners to mine bitcoin which is true. Second I said they are one purpose design and purpose design for Mining.
> 
> Some coins cannot be mined or can be mine but remain noncompetitive in price/performance compared to GPU.
> 
> Anyways you need to spend more than 1 minute "google searching" it a rather big learning curve as I've stated earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> You said literally this, which i knew wasnt true:
> 
> *Nope.... ASIC mining rigs are fine tuned for one purpose.... That is to mine just Bitcoins.*
> 
> And a two second google searched revealed in fact, there are new machines that can do bitcoin, dogecoin, litecoin etc. These are called ASIC scrypt miners, this is different from the older ASIC machines you describe.
> 
> So again, unless there is a new currency that cannot be mined from these new machines, the GPU shortage is unlikely due to mining.
Click to expand...

Ethereum is designed to specifically not use ASICs for mining, requiring GPUs and is the one that is booming right now causing the shortage.

One day the boom will finish and the prices will revert back to normal but that could be a month or it could be a year.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> After a quick google search, you are indeed wrong. They are called ASIC scrypt miners, and can do dogecoin/litecoin etc.
> 
> So again, i really doubt this GPU shortage has to do with mining, unless there is some new currency that cannot be mined with these asic scrypt machines.


Ethereum != scrypt coin
Zcash (ever heard of that?) also != scrypt coin

You are thinking of coins like Litecoin. There ARE ASICs designed to mine Litecoin, along with BTC and others. Ethereum and Zcash are the big boys that are largely immune to ASIC mining since they both require considerable amounts of available memory bandwidth and low memory latency to function correctly. ASIC designers either can't or don't want to go to all the trouble of building out expensive memory controllers/subsystems and tacking on 4 GB or more of GDDR5 to make things work. By that point, you have built 50% of a GPU, and the value proposition of an ASIC begins to decline. Hell Ethereum won't even mine on 2Gb cards anymore. So sad. 3Gb cards are next to go. At least I can still mine ZEC with my old 270. Hah!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So you are saying that one currency is the reason for every rx480/580 to disappear from US inventory lol? That one post with one comment? You are 100% sure it cant be mined from any of the miners on the market? Please, dont be so quick to come to conclusions lol.


It is actually two currencies, primarily: ZEC and ETH. Secondary coins that drive the mining craze are Decred (DCR) and . . . Pascal (PASC). Siacoin (SIA) isn't really a big thing. You can probably mine ETC if you really want to (ugh) but it's just ETH by another name, with much less value.

I have been mining ETH and ZEC in various proportions since 2016. I know a bit about this stuff, as well as the crazy SOBs who go into Microcenter and buy up every damn card of a particular category all at once just for mining rigs. Dude was talking on AT about getting 24 1060s in one shot since they were marked down (people hadn't figured out that discounted 1060s were actually decent buys for ETH mining, guy is getting ~22 MH/s from the cards and they were sold for something like $160 each).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Clearly my post of a rx480 8gb for $700 was completely discarded by him due to the fact it did not fit his argument...
> 
> It was a real price craigslist post i read today... No [email protected] $700....


Sick. I had seen $500, but $700? Idiots. ETH just got finished "correcting" from $350 to $250 (or less) so people should rethink how much they are willing to spend on Polaris. It was bad enough that there was a short run on 290s and 390s last year before the DAO hack, now this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I never said GPU mining isnt profitable, of course it is. I just dont get why they are using GPU's over dedicated hardware, i mean that video was from february talking about the same currency that apparently caused the shortage that happened in the last ~month.


It's like this:

BTC mining is basically dead unless you are a major institution willing to spend millions on hardware. Millions. Otherwise it is not worth it. You are buying dedicated ASICs to mine from companies that take months to deliver what they promise and hold the first 25-50% of units produced to mine BTC by themselves. After they have 3-6 months of lead time mining with their own hardware, THEN they sell it to you, by which point it may be obsolete. The more hashing power some company brings online, the less profitable it is to run your BTC ASICs. Repeat this for LTC.

ETH and ZEC mining are a bit more democratic. ETH mining has been profitable for over a year, and ZEC mining has been profitable since . . . Nov 2016 or so? Whenever it launched. Let me give you some perspective.

About a week ago, before ETH crashed, you could get maybe $5.50 per MH/s per month. My Powercolor R9 390 @ stock puts out ~29 MH/s, so that one card was producing ~$160 in profit per month. It has done worse, but I estimate that profits are still possible all the way down to $1 per MH/s per month or less. I have other Hawaii cards plugging away with variable hash rates depending on how good the card is (I use a lot of used hardware) but regardless it can be quite profitable. I can still make reference 290s hash for profit, and those cards date back to 2013. I don't need to replace my hardware every 6 months since the price of ETH going up (at least compared to where it was in Dec 2016 anyway) has mostly matched or outstripped the difficulty caused by more miners bringing in competing hash power.

Polaris is more efficient for mining ETH (and in its own way, Fury Nano is very efficient for ETH if you can stomach the price of entry), but Hawaii can still do the job. Mining machines I built a year ago are still turning a profit, and I built most of them out of ghetto equipment I got off eBay. One of them is hosted on an old AM2+ board with a Phenom chip in it, and 8 Gb of DDR2. Old hardware seeing new life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> One day the boom will finish and the prices will revert back to normal but that could be a month or it could be a year.


Define "normal". I do not think people fully understand what is happening . . . but that's okay with me.


----------



## Scotty99

Feels good to be smart:
https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/crypto-mining-graphics-cards-for-sale/


----------



## coreykill99

I thought we were done talking about this....?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Derailing through the desire of being "in the right". Satisfactory to the ego, perhaps :---D


----------



## coreykill99

so anyway, im poking around and I think tonight may be the night I sit down with some ram timings and start to play. ( I got distracted with a raspberry Pi I picked up)

my dual rank B-die 32g kit boots at 3066. but its rated for 3200 and chew made mention earlier along with a few others I believe, that the xmp defaults set the timings incredibly loose. now i have the ryzen timing checker. and im currently perusing through the ryzen ddr4 memory guide but im not quite sure what im looking for. there's about 30 different timings to set or so and I haven't the slightest idea how any of them relate to one another. does anyone have any resources to point me towards? other than just randomly changing numbers and running tests to see if you've made things better or worse? or is that about how this works?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so anyway, im poking around and I think tonight may be the night I sit down with some ram timings and start to play. ( I got distracted with a raspberry Pi I picked up)
> 
> my dual rank B-die 32g kit boots at 3066. but its rated for 3200 and chew made mention earlier along with a few others I believe, that the xmp defaults set the timings incredibly loose. now i have the ryzen timing checker. and im currently perusing through the ryzen ddr4 memory guide but im not quite sure what im looking for. there's about 30 different timings to set or so and I haven't the slightest idea how any of them relate to one another. does anyone have any resources to point me towards? other than just randomly changing numbers and running tests to see if you've made things better or worse? or is that about how this works?


This is what i am running atm, 1.175 SOC and 1.475 DRAM voltage, should be pretty doable for most people with high end memory.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

If you are on the Taichi, don't jump straight into 3200 MHz RAM.

Try to set it to 2666 with Manual Primary timings. Say 14-14-14-14-34. Give it around 1.4 DDR Voltage and reboot to BIOS.

If that is successful, raise it to the next multiplier. Repeat that process til you get into 3200 or higher if allowed.

Also, saving the OC Profile after a succesful boot will help you a ton when tweaking the Memory clocks and timings on that board.

Edit:

Remember, 2666 is not your goal. It's just a safe way to guarantee immediate training to pass from a fresh start. But after finding the maximum RAM clock that your system allows, no need to do that on the next boot.


----------



## coreykill99

I'm not at 2666. that's where I was since launch on this board.
With the new agesa im at 3066 @ 14-14-14-34. after that I cant boot anymore.
I was looking at how to tighten all the secondary timings up to get the most out of the 3066 strap im stuck at now.


----------



## coreykill99

No, I understand what you were saying. I was just saying I had already sat down and trained the memory over and over through all of the 6? or so straps between 2666 and 3066.
3066 is just where I ended up as I did them all one by one, after that point I encountered BSOD's and endless boot loops.
I didn't just pick the strap arbitrarily and run with it, sorry if I had worded things wrong.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> No, I understand what you were saying. I was just saying I had already sat down and trained the memory over and over through all of the 6? or so straps between 2666 and 3066.
> 3066 is just where I ended up as I did them all one by one, after that point I encountered BSOD's and endless boot loops.
> I didn't just pick the strap arbitrarily and run with it, sorry if I had worded things wrong.


All good.

What timings? Maybe try slackening it up. 14-15-15-15 maybe at 3200?

Anyways, if you are done with that, this thread should give you ideas on what other people are running.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/400_50#post_26186405

Those can serve as your baselines. Mix it up with chew*'s performance tuned timings.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?


if your missing something its not by much less than I am. my score is something like 1730-1760 IIRC. im chasing after that 1800 as well with my chip @ 3.9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All good.
> 
> What timings? Maybe try slackening it up. 14-15-15-15 maybe at 3200?
> 
> Anyways, if you are done with that, this thread should give you ideas on what other people are running.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/400_50#post_26186405
> 
> Those can serve as your baselines. Mix it up with chew*'s performance tuned timings.


thanks mus. ill try it when I get home later. I'm currently reading that thread ATM, just didn't know if there was something in particular I had to keep in mind as I attempt this.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?


Yes, tight subtimings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> if your missing something its not by much less than I am. my score is something like 1730-1760 IIRC. im chasing after that 1800 as well with my chip @ 3.9
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All good.
> 
> What timings? Maybe try slackening it up. 14-15-15-15 maybe at 3200?
> 
> Anyways, if you are done with that, this thread should give you ideas on what other people are running.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/400_50#post_26186405
> 
> Those can serve as your baselines. Mix it up with chew*'s performance tuned timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mus. ill try it when I get home later. I'm currently reading that thread ATM, just didn't know if there was something in particular I had to keep in mind as I attempt this.
Click to expand...

Focus on timings on the left side of the app. The ones i. The middle should have little impact on performance aside from TRFC. chew*'s maybe a little harder for you on DR sticks. But his' can give you the added perfomance.









The first 10 timings on your board are detrimental to stability on your sticks. Even crucial for boot. Try one setting at a time and test for boot. Taichi BIOS is a pita to dial in from my experince, but dial it right and you gain a lot.


----------



## chew*

Just watch out for 2T geardown disabled...for whatever reason on taichi with 2.40...performance hit is huge at least with hynix DR...lost at least 20 fps in heaven


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?


near same score, 3.9ghz and 1700cb.


----------



## chew*

Also there are some guides that the taichi does not conform to...think reccomendation is like 96 ohm Odt or something for bdie DR...on taichi...that = F9.

Highest post for me on 2.40 bios is 68.6 odt with DR bdie.

Board still has some bugs that need to be worked through.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?


I got 1739 in CB R15 with 3.8 Ghz and DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 1T and XMP Profile - no tight timings tho.


----------



## Scotty99

People close programs and set affinity, dont worry your CPU is working fine.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Do you manually set 1T on BIOS? What difference does it make? Also, Did you mess with other timings other than the 14-14-14-34? I mean, it doesn't make sense for me to have 100MHz more and still get less... But then again I'm really new to overclocking like this.


----------



## chew*

I have a stable profile for 32gDR...it passed like a day and a half of prime and heaven...but i am trying to find a solution other than a specific voltage so have been reluctant to post it..

I guess i should just send a message and find out the consequences of that voltage long term.


----------



## hurricane28

I notice no difference in RAM speeds so far. I am able to get 3466 MHz out of my kit but scores are about the same.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Trying to get my Ryzen 1700 to sit @ 4.0... Anything else I can change except for Voltage and SOC?

I tried SOC 1.15 and voltage at 1.41 with LLC at 3 and 4 but it barely finishes a Cinebench run.

Also, is there any difference to using a base 1.45 voltage as opposed to a 1.4 base and LLC 5 (which brings it to 1.46 sometimes?)

It might be placebo but I think I get some good fps gains for every 100mhz while I stream 1080p 60fps CS:GO.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I notice no difference in RAM speeds so far. I am able to get 3466 MHz out of my kit but scores are about the same.


I had the same results as you! Going from 3200 to 3466 either stayed the same score or lowered a bit... Maybe something to do with the latencies set to auto? (I only have 14-14-14-34 manually set)


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Trying to get my Ryzen 1700 to sit @ 4.0... Anything else I can change except for Voltage and SOC?
> 
> I tried SOC 1.15 and voltage at 1.41 with LLC at 3 and 4 but it barely finishes a Cinebench run.
> 
> Also, is there any difference to using a base 1.45 voltage as opposed to a 1.4 base and LLC 5 (which brings it to 1.46 sometimes?)
> 
> It might be placebo but I think I get some good fps gains for every 100mhz while I stream 1080p 60fps CS:GO.


stock wraith cooler has to go mate. it's not up to the job at high clocks and voltages in realistic ambients.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> I had the same results as you! Going from 3200 to 3466 either stayed the same score or lowered a bit... Maybe something to do with the latencies set to auto? (I only have 14-14-14-34 manually set)


It appears Cinebench doesn't like high RAM speeds it appears.. Its more about a balance between CPU and RAM speed vs timings i guess. I feel no difference to be honest from 3200 to 3466 MHz RAM.

What i always do when overclocking RAM is go to G.Skill home page an look for the same capacity RAM and look for the tightest timings and use it, worked on my DDR3 RAM and on this one too it appears.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> stock wraith cooler has to go mate. it's not up to the job at high clocks and voltages in realistic ambients.


Sorry, I forgot to update signature, I'm using a Noctua D15s!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to update signature, I'm using a Noctua D15s!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Trying to get my Ryzen 1700 to sit @ 4.0... Anything else I can change except for Voltage and SOC?
> 
> I tried SOC 1.15 and voltage at 1.41 with LLC at 3 and 4 but it barely finishes a Cinebench run.
> 
> Also, is there any difference to using a base 1.45 voltage as opposed to a 1.4 base and LLC 5 (which brings it to 1.46 sometimes?)
> 
> It might be placebo but I think I get some good fps gains for every 100mhz while I stream 1080p 60fps CS:GO.


depends on your comfort level. can't recommend anything over 1.425 . ll5 still gonna spike and it's more than .06


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I notice no difference in RAM speeds so far. I am able to get 3466 MHz out of my kit but scores are about the same.


Set command rate to 1T


----------



## chew*

*Huge Disclaimer. use at your own risk. vddp is @ 1.2v in this profile. longterm effects are unknown. I was informed when asked-->"Not sure you are juicing a lot of things on that line"*

That said.......

32G DR taichi 2.4 bios B die


Bios profile Taichi 2.4 bios 32g DR pc 3200 rename to .BIN

32gtune.txt 60k .txt file


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> I tried SOC 1.15 and voltage at 1.41 with LLC at 3 and 4 but it barely finishes a Cinebench run.


I don't have Ryzen overclocking experience yet but I can say that Piledriver was much easier to make run Cinebench when unstable than it was more demanding tests, like the RealBench multitasking/encoding, max free RAM LinX, and Prime (in-place 700-900K, followed by an out-of-place test). Part of this may be the way the Piledriver CPU only has four FPU units, making integer-heavy tests possibly more demanding. When I asked about this someone said Cinebench is very demanding on Ryzen but I haven't seen anyone post solid evidence comparing Cinebench successes vs. Prime, LinX, and multitask/encoding. If someone did and I missed the post I apologize. Has The Stilt or anyone else done this comparative testing to see which program is the most demanding?

Prime has been the most demanding on Intel, not just PD. So, I assume it's still the most demanding on Ryzen, unless AMD did something to nerf it (like AMD and Nvidia nerfed Furmark). Or, is there something about the Ryzen architecture that is more stressed by Cinebench?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *Huge Disclaimer. use at your own risk. vddp is @ 1.2v in this profile. longterm effects are unknown. I was informed when asked-->"Not sure you are juicing a lot of things on that line"*
> 
> That said.......
> 
> 32G DR taichi 2.4 bios B die
> 
> 
> Bios profile Taichi 2.4 bios 32g DR pc 3200 rename to .BIN
> 
> 32gtune.txt 60k .txt file


How much do you charge for 1 on 1 memory tuning classes?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> How much do you charge for 1 on 1 memory tuning classes?


If it is Hynix DR?

1 bottle of motrin and your soul.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If it is Hynix DR?
> 
> 1 bottle of motrin and your soul.


Lmao :-D


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I notice no difference in RAM speeds so far. I am able to get 3466 MHz out of my kit but scores are about the same.


See section My benches > CineBench in here, that was very old UEFI where only primary timings could be set and others not. I have update section and add 3333MHz tight, but it seems after 3200MHz CB reaches it's peak.

3.8/3333 fast without PB.



3.8/3333 fast with PB.


----------



## chew*

Gups there is one other thing that neither stilt or myself have been able to confirm.

More due to lack of actual testing and due to the nature of some of the limitations of the cpu.

Core speed bottleneck.

Unless myself or stilt or someone with reliable test methods can find a decent chip that can run stable and high memory over clocks on ln2 with higher core speeds we will not be able to determine this.

As it stands with current core clock ceilings those findings would be irrelevant realworld wise for the time being. They may prove useful after a refresh though...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> See section My benches > CineBench in here, that was very old UEFI where only primary timings could be set and others not. I have update section and add 3333MHz tight, but it seems after 3200MHz CB reaches it's peak.
> 
> 3.8/3333 fast without PB.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8/3333 fast with PB.


What do you mean by with and without PB? I did some testing and from what i see is that Cinebench favors high CPU speed and 3Dmark loves both. I seen big improvement going from 3200 to 3466 MHz in 3Dmark. Maybe in games there is a difference but i don't think its noticeable. I think 3200 MHz with tight timings is the sweet spot as for now across the board.

Now if i could only overclock my CPU too









Still stuck at 3.7 GHz lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

I think I have seen this. Somewhat scaling of low RAM vs high RAM is better with higher CPU MHz.

For example if I test 3.8GHz at each RAM MHz, check delta between each RAM MHz and note. Then say use 3.9GHz at each RAM MHz, note delta, it will be improved.

Another way the delta changes scaling IMO is using Performance Bias.

Dunno if I worded this to make sense. I will aim in the next few days to do a table.

@hurricane28

On Extreme Tweaker page is option Performance Bias. These PB enable something in CPU which some can handle others can't, AMD by default have this aspect set as off.

For example R7 1700 batch UA 1709PGT I flip over to a PB and no issues to bench. R7 1700 batch UA 1713PGT will go Q-Code 8 at OS load.

Elmor gave limited info on what is enabled, only C6H has this feature currently, info in this thread and C6H OC thread. Another member found SOC increase can help a CPU to not have issue with PB, did not help my other CPU.


----------



## hurricane28

Alright, will take a look at it tomorrow. I am done for today lol.

I have a lot to learn about this platform i understand.. As for now i am stuck at 3.7 GHz, anything higher it reports 1.5 GHz lol. Who designs these BIOS is my question and do they even test this before bring it to the consumer...?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

How's this guys? :--D

I decided to more or less copy chews timings, much slower frequency though but as far as i'm aware this is pretty fast!

Is there anything i can do to improve this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Still stuck at 2933mhz ram and 3.9ghz OC on my 1700 with a gigabyte gaming 5 with vengeance LPX ram. Feelsbadman.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> Still stuck at 2933mhz ram and 3.9ghz OC on my 1700 with a gigabyte gaming 5 with vengeance LPX ram. Feelsbadman.


What have you tried so far?

Edit: The CPU i don't think i can help you much with considering you probably hit the volt wall already


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> What have you tried so far?


Manually tuning timings ect slower than rated, manually tuned voltages for cpu upto 1.4v with LLC on turbo. It just doesn't seem to want to hit 4.0ghz on the cpu or 3200mhz on ram regardless of timings or voltages


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> Manually tuning timings ect slower than rated, manually tuned voltages for cpu upto 1.4v with LLC on turbo. It just doesn't seem to want to hit 4.0ghz on the cpu or 3200mhz on ram regardless of timings or voltages


Honestly just give up on getting higher on the CPU, i cant get 3.9 stable...

Done the basics? Over volting memory and CPU SOC?


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Honestly just give up on getting higher on the CPU, i cant get 3.9 stable...
> 
> Done the basics? Over volting memory and CPU SOC?


1.35v DRAM voltages (it's rated for xmp) and soc is 1.1v I think. The xmp doesn't work so I manually input the xmp timings and voltages and 2933 is highest it goes before boot looping


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeXBLiTz*
> 
> 1.35v DRAM voltages (it's rated for xmp) and soc is 1.1v I think. The xmp doesn't work so I manually input the xmp timings and voltages and 2933 is highest it goes before boot looping


Choose manual, set all memory timings to auto except the primaries try 15-15-15-35 there, choose the 3200 multiplier and put memory voltage to 1.45 and SOC to 1.175


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Crunchers like cheap hardware...wcg etc etc is 24/7 load....so only thing unrealistic here is what you perceive people should use there pc for.
> 
> While you may not actually use your pc or even need 8c...others do...
> 
> Your use of your pc does not dictate how the rest of the world uses there pc...
> 
> You make a suggestion you must make it with the bigger picture in mind...period...
> 
> Last but not least when vendors start dropping 8c as supported and forcing vcore limits...i do not put a blindfold on...clearly they know something you do not...
> 
> I based all my stuff off personal testing...
> 
> Who cares about old stuff...i skipped BD...it was the smart thing to do.
> 
> The difference is...i can run prime and ibt for 3 months with 0 concerns...on a quality vrm in the summer with 90f ambients and no active cooling. Im quite sure if we did up enough screens i have run at least a months worth of prime already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have provided once again...video proof on many occasions...
> 
> You have provided....words.


Again you flat out lie or don't pay attention. I said I encode and compile all the time while gaming as well as mine on both my cpu and gpu. yuet here I still sit at 4GHz 1.38v (fluctuates sometimes hitting over 1.4v OMG!!!!!!) Yea nothing has happened. Youtubers are not scientific research. I leave that to the actual professionals both of which I have talked to say its all down to the quality and you have no proof these are bad except your own mess ups. I also live in AZ we are now on the downside of a 120 degree heatwave....my hardware ran like a champ through it. You have no argument here. You do not know everything there is to know so back the ego down a bit.

I also never said to my recollection that people SHOULD use my board. All I said is iots fine for overclocking, notice I said fine and not the best. M


----------



## HeXBLiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Choose manual, set all memory timings to auto except the primaries try 15-15-15-35 there, choose the 3200 multiplier and put memory voltage to 1.45 and SOC to 1.175


Alright I'll give it a shot tomorrow and update


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Again you flat out lie or don't pay attention. I said I encode and compile all the time while gaming as well as mine on both my cpu and gpu. yuet here I still sit at 4GHz 1.38v (fluctuates sometimes hitting over 1.4v OMG!!!!!!) Yea nothing has happened. Youtubers are not scientific research. I leave that to the actual professionals both of which I have talked to say its all down to the quality and you have no proof these are bad except your own mess ups. I also live in AZ we are now on the downside of a 120 degree heatwave....my hardware ran like a champ through it. You have no argument here. You do not know everything there is to know so back the ego down a bit.
> 
> I also never said to my recollection that people SHOULD use my board. All I said is iots fine for overclocking, notice I said fine and not the best. M


You remind me of one of the guys on CL that sells private party cars out of random parking lots.

I sell mine from my house. If i am concerned in the least bit about a comeback...i just won't sell it.

I am done discussing/debating with you.

I have provided results/videos.

You provide words.

Professionals = aerospace...but your "quality components" can not be qualified for cars much less flight..

Go debate in vrm thread...may learn something..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You remind me of one of the guys on CL that sells private party cars out of random parking lots.
> 
> I sell mine from my house. If i am concerned in the least bit about a comeback...i just won't sell it.
> 
> I am done discussing/debating with you.
> 
> I have provided results/videos.
> 
> You provide words.
> 
> Professionals = aerospace...but your "quality components" can not be qualified for cars much less flight..
> 
> Go debate in vrm thread...may learn something..


You make zero sense you have provided a youtube video and some spec sheets that had nothing to do with anything I was talking about. lol Your wrong mate sorry to break it to ya. my little B350 kicking but at 4Ghz and only cots 100 bones.

Comparing me to a scammer btw ios insulting and if you keep that tone towards insulting me, I will bring a moderator in. You don't own this thread or the discussion. Its a forum get use to having dissenting opinions after all this is not a snowflake website. Bring facts not baseless insults.


----------



## chew*

who said parking lot CL sales are scammers?

I prefer to think that they are not 100% confident in what they are selling and do not want to deal with any repercussions.


----------



## chew*

See you seem to think that I am saying that b350 can not OC.......it can and does.

What it can not do is run full boar maxxed out reliably for years to come.

what I am selling is 100% confidence.

1.2 24/7 3.6 full load 8c

1.3 24/7 3.8 full load 6c

1.4 24/7 4.0+ full load 4c.

I have absolutely no concerns. would post up my home address your stuff breaks on my suggested voltages come to my house and settle the beef.....will never happen because it will not be a problem.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> See you seem to think that I am saying that b350 can not OC.......it can and does.
> 
> What it can not do is run full boar maxxed out reliably for years to come.
> 
> what I am selling is 100% confidence.
> 
> 1.2 24/7 3.6 full load 8c
> 
> 1.3 24/7 3.8 full load 6c
> 
> 1.4 24/7 4.0+ full load 4c.
> 
> I have absolutely no concerns. would post up my home address your stuff breaks on my suggested voltages come to my house and settle the beef.....will never happen because it will not be a problem.


And right back around here we go....You jumped on me for saying it's fine....not perfect...not the best...fine. My statement stands. Period. You have this formula (made up btw) that states 4ghz at 1.38v 24/7 is wrong and will definitely damage my board I asked for proof, you posted youtube videos. I don't care about opinions I don't care about OCN politics I really dont give 2 expletive deleted, I care about facts. Simple math from my end led me to believe its fine. I asked a engineer at my work and another one to educate me about specs and they could not confirm or deny anything. They just said down to the quality of the components. I have been overclocking for years man, im not some noob. I say its fine and my evidence is my rig currently running at said rates. Fine for me, as I see no evidence suggesting its not. And even if it does have issue temp throttle will kick in. So it's almost impossible to mess these up at such relative low voltages. My main takeaway from these guys is watch the VRM temps and im ok. So I just dont get where all oif this comes from.

EDIT: Ryzen is surprisingly good at mining CryptoKnight algo's like Bytecoin. Projections say should be a nice turn around in a year so just an fyi if anyone wants to jump into that. Bytecoin and Monte are the two most mineable with CPUs with the greatest chance of return right now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

3Ghz at 1.1v is safe for years to come. Do you disagree? Non Sequitur. You're acting like those are max, and anything above is super risky and you're wrong. Reported for not sticking to the argument and instead personally insulting me. Come back when you can keep the ego and insults out of it. Curious what do you do for a living?


----------



## chew*

I Run/Work for a freight shipping business. Maintain all vehicles. In that field i am considered a advanced diagnostic technician...i just prefer to say i am not a parts replacer. I also build race cars/tune race cars and build computers to run said racecars. I also somehow manage to in my freetime work with AMD and help out the AMD community on forums.

Curiosity solved.


----------



## coreykill99

just leave this here, its what ive got to start with. gonna try chews timings to start and see what happens.

http://s211.photobucket.com/user/coreykill99/media/baseline.jpg.html

why is everything always so damn small....


----------



## Pursuit of OC

one more off topic post but I agree on not calling your profession a parts replacer, anyone can replace parts but its much harder to accurately determine out of the many pieces that make up a system why this specific part is failing and how it affects the performance of the other pieces. (trying to keep it short and ELI5)

Anyways back on topic yes the b350 wont handle an 8 core overclocked stock but as with what i did with my old fx 4 phase mobo throw a fan on them vrms and youll be fine 1.4v and highest vrm temps i get are 50 C. Unfortunately only way to prove logevity is live with it and see what happens


----------



## savagebunny

For all my Biostar GT7 owners, new official 1.0.0.6 release came out today. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download

and no I haven't personally tried it yet. tl;dr cant be on computer for long time, stuck on mobile.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> For all my Biostar GT7 owners, new official 1.0.0.6 release came out today. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download
> 
> and no I haven't personally tried it yet. tl;dr cant be on computer for long time, stuck on mobile.


Nice. Just shipped Zens back today. I sure he will take it for a spin.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nice. Just shipped Zens back today. I sure he will take it for a spin.


Good deal, I've been on the set and forget settings for the past 1.5 months, no crashes or nothing so I haven't wanted to touch anything since 1.0.0.4, now official 1.0.0.6 is out, I kinda wanna try for a bit more.


----------



## chew*

Half tempted to order one for myself.

$120ish open box on newegg.

Could do far worse price wise.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Half tempted to order one for myself.
> 
> $120ish open box on newegg.
> 
> Could do far worse price wise.


I'll be honest, this has been a set and forget board for me once I learned the settings and what needed to be changed, took a while for everyone with a totally new chip, but its been great with this board. Biostar is running a tight QC on releasing Bio's and restricting beta releases.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I'll be honest, this has been a set and forget board for me once I learned the settings and what needed to be changed, took a while for everyone with a totally new chip, but its been great with this board. Biostar is running a tight QC on releasing Bio's and restricting beta releases.


Agreed, my experience has been largely similar. Their working with namegt is definitely helping with some of the most glaring errors. Haven't played with LLC options under new BIOS but in Auto my set voltage is holding steady under load according to socket reads. That was my major gripe and it's been handled well.


----------



## coreykill99

so. some rather interesting results, especially for plug and play with some fiddling. not sure what I expected out of this but think it was for something slightly more noticeable and less confusing.

starting with baselines of xmp 3066 14-14-14-34 the using chews DR 3200 @ 3066 then using chews DR3200 @ 3200



sorry for the weird formatting. this is....something to look at...not sure what to think about it. I find it interesting the cine scores keep dropping
im back to XMP baseline ATM as chews 3200 keeps BSOD on me at random times. i keep trying different voltages but it just doesent seem to like anything.


----------



## chew*

I have sticks that can not run at my timings to corey so its nothing you are doing.

Both the 3200 and higher profile are identical and aggressive just the speed is changed to allow people to boot for better compatibility.

I need to tune a set of mediocre sticks and that should solve the problem.

Moving on.

Hynix Dual Rank.....first off Meh....for the moment I gave up on 2933. Way to many not easily explained stability issues.

Decided to dive in @ 2400 and 2666 to compare performance and it was as I expected.......this was what I was trying to explain but was being met with "resistance" so proof is in the results.

All are what would be considered respectable results......unless you ask my "fan club"

2400 10-12-12-24 (TRFC 220)


2666 12-14-14-28 (TRFC 220)









2666 12-14-14-28 (TRFC 250)


I might point out that the 2666 run with trfc 220 was not very consistent which is usually an indicator that Ryzen is not 100% happy so most likely will fail in the stability department.

Probably would lean towards 2666 just because apps can benefit from raw speed. Will all depend on what runs stable however.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> See you seem to think that I am saying that b350 can not OC.......it can and does.
> 
> What it can not do is run full boar maxxed out reliably for years to come.
> 
> what I am selling is 100% confidence.
> 
> 1.2 24/7 3.6 full load 8c
> 
> 1.3 24/7 3.8 full load 6c
> 
> 1.4 24/7 4.0+ full load 4c.
> 
> I have absolutely no concerns. would post up my home address your stuff breaks on my suggested voltages come to my house and settle the beef.....will never happen because it will not be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> And right back around here we go....You jumped on me for saying it's fine....not perfect...not the best...fine. My statement stands. Period. You have this formula (made up btw) that states 4ghz at 1.38v 24/7 is wrong and will definitely damage my board I asked for proof, you posted youtube videos. *I don't care about opinions I don't care about OCN politics I really dont give 2 expletive deleted, I care about facts. Simple math from my end led me to believe its fine. I asked a engineer at my work and another one to educate me about specs and they could not confirm or deny anything. They just said down to the quality of the components.* I have been overclocking for years man, im not some noob. I say its fine and my evidence is my rig currently running at said rates. Fine for me, as I see no evidence suggesting its not. And even if it does have issue temp throttle will kick in. So it's almost impossible to mess these up at such relative low voltages. My main takeaway from these guys is watch the VRM temps and im ok. So I just dont get where all oif this comes from.
> 
> EDIT: Ryzen is surprisingly good at mining CryptoKnight algo's like Bytecoin. Projections say should be a nice turn around in a year so just an fyi if anyone wants to jump into that. Bytecoin and Monte are the two most mineable with CPUs with the greatest chance of return right now.
Click to expand...

Not gonna take sides but those statements from your engineer coworkers sound very familiar.

I say that all the time to avoid further discussions to those who asks with little understanding or interest to the matter, Easy escape for an in-depth conversation when you know you will have to go down to elementary engineering explanations that may either be too deep or too boring for the listener.


----------



## chew*

Mus.

An educated guess just based on observations. You are or work for a system builder.

You guys shipping out b350s with 4 gig overclocks @ 1.40v?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Mus.
> 
> An educated guess just based on observations. *You are or work for a system builder*.
> 
> You guys shipping out b350s with 4 gig overclocks @ 1.40v?


Nope sir. But I did some electronics in school. And got into this hobby not so long ago.









And nope. All I have ever recommended could either be Z or X on the current platforms. None of the H or Bs.


----------



## SuperZan

I think he just puts the enthusiast in enthusiastic.


----------



## mus1mus

chew* you just need to work for a company that uses computers.







Which is not too uncommon.

Company does Photo and Video Edits. Those stuff come naturally for more efficient machines.







Or trick them into thinking that their computers are fast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I think he just puts the enthusiast in enthusiastic.


I'm just lucky.


----------



## ajlueke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Just watch out for 2T geardown disabled...for whatever reason on taichi with 2.40...performance hit is huge at least with hynix DR...lost at least 20 fps in heaven


Interesting. I've been playing around with the command rate in the "Gears of War 4" benchmark and haven't noticed much difference between 1T and 2T on my B-die based 4x8Gb single rank kit. Wonder if the problem is Hynix based? According to ASRock's documentation 2 DR DIMMs should perform the same or better than 4 SR DIMMs.

I have added a screenshot of the Gears benchmark. I ran the benchmark 3 times and took the average at each speed and command rate. For me, 3466MHz 2T was a bit faster than 3333MHz 1T.



And, here is the data. Gears of War gains a lot of CPU fps with increased memory speed (benchmarks like Firestrike gain virtually nothing), while the gains from the command rate seemed more pronounced at 2133MHz and pretty minor at 3333MHz. The "latency" is the average time the benchmark needs to complete one entire "game" or "render" thread. Those are defined on the Coalition's website as:

Average CPU Framerate (game): The average framerate the game thread can achieve. The game thread encompasses all work needed to simulate one frame. The work is spread across multiple cores using a thread pooling system.
Average CPU Framerate (render): The average framerate the render thread can achieve. The render thread encompasses all work needed to translate the simulation data to visual data that the GPU will process. The work is spread across multiple cores using a thread pooling system.



Also, here is my HCI memtest run for the 3466MHz 2T. So far, that is the highest setting I've been able to get stable with 4 DIMMs.


----------



## chew*

Could be the way I am testing which is full load prime 95 90% ram allocated plus heaven.

Fps @ 2400 2T rough estimate dropped by 30%.

Seems to handle multi tasking far better with higher speeds and 1T.

Maybe actual gameplay combined with streaming would mimic this real world wise?

I have been running tests like this for months so it was like a sore thumb. Frames about ten seconds in are 51...all of a sudden down in 30s with the hynix xmp 2T enabled.


----------



## jprovido

just got the Agesa 1.0.0.6 update on my Asus B350m-A motherboard. my trident z before were locked at 2400mhz and wouldn't even boot anything above that. now I can boot to 3200mhz







(albeit not stable) my current settings atm is 3066Mhz and it's rock stable. I'm so happy










*boots but not stable*


----------



## polkfan

Chew did i do good? I created two profiles one at 1.125V 3.6Ghz for encoding and one for gaming+Emulation at 1.325V 3.9Ghz both for my settings are stable and both don't go above 75C in VRM, actually in gaming its at 50-55C in games that can easily use all my cores(dying light i see is using 80% of each core) but under encoding using 1.125V 3.6Ghz i see 72C load after 30min of encoding.

CPU of course doesn't even go to 60C even at 3.9Ghz 1.325V


----------



## chew*

Looks reasonable enough for what you are doing with your machine.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Looks reasonable enough for what you are doing with your machine.


Thanks and now i hope my board will get the Agesa 1.0.0.6 update so i can use this crappy hynx memory at 3200. I'll be upgrading my board in a year anyways gonna put a little here and there to i get 200$ saved up. Hoping the Taichi or something similar is still around


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Half tempted to order one for myself.
> 
> $120ish open box on newegg.
> 
> Could do far worse price wise.


TREAT YO SELF!


----------



## gtbtk

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> One day the boom will finish and the prices will revert back to normal but that could be a month or it could be a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Define "normal". I do not think people fully understand what is happening . . . but that's okay with me.
Click to expand...

Normal in terms of the GPU market selling at MSRP rather than at mining boom time prices. The moment it ceases to be profitable to mine as the price bubble bursts/competition increases/someone invents an ASIC that can do the job better or cheaper, then the demand for cards for mining will go away. You say yourself that 2gb cards are now not capable anymore so there is no demand for 2GB cards. 3GB 1060 will drop off at some stage. The memory requirements are not going to revert back as competition increases, that will only get worse if more people join the rush and the price of ETH and or ZEC drops.

the other thing is that in all booms, the people selling the infrastructure are usually the ones who get really rich


----------



## MAMOLII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> In other news....hynix Dual Rank is just sooooo fun.
> 
> Guess what catches this?
> 
> Not gsat...not hci...not prime...
> 
> But prime combined with heaven ( loading pci e) what controls pci e? Cpu soc I/O and pci e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising SOC is not the solution...its already 1.050 @ 2933...


Hynix dual rank is hell.. i have ripjaws v 2800 15-15-15-15-35 running 2991MHZ 16-16-16-38 2T WITH VERY LOOSE SUBTIMMINGS (2933 +102 BUS)
soc voltage didnt help i left it at 0.9750 lc5
vddp the same left it at 0.9200
CLDO_VDD tried everything from 900-1000 nothing i left it at auto! maybe the poor speeds doesnt need any gap hole to remove....its under 3000 mhz








ram volts i run at 1.350v didnt notice any difference at 1.36-1.38 a small gain in stability at 1.40 but was not enough to stabilize at 3020 so its useless
asrock taichi and fatality have an overvoltage at memory volts so with 1.35 its around 1.37-1.38 i upped the vtt to 0.680v with 1.35v was the best! for 1.36v 0.690 vtt ect.
ProcODT 68.6ohm helped me alot
bus drive strengths 30ohm was the best for me
its stable at ibt and games i run it for 2 weeks no stability issues so far


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im using a B350 board mortar artic i do agreed about the vrms dilema. Specially the heatsink it provides which sucks to be honest with you. But im watching very closely the vrm temps on this board while im stress testing it, i dont trust her one bit.

But, i think in a well vented case and cooled it would be no problems, but that is a big variation between setups. My 1700 is very well cooled with 480 rad space sharing that space with a 1080. The highest i seen this boy is at 60c vrms hitting 80c naked no active flow on them using IBT..

Once i put a fan on them, temp goes down like 15c depending of ambient quick and normalize.

I would suggest to watch vrm temps while heavy stress testing and active cool them, i would settle in a 1.375mV as your highest voltage + leakeage on this type of board on custom water. Its a $100 board after all vrms are not hefty as the higher price ones.. But my form factor is matx so i have to deal with the offerings so far.

Then after all that heavy stress testing your cpu/vrms would be fine for the rest of their life as you will never reach those cpu/vrm temps in regular use. Neither would find something like ibt/prime small ffts that would hit those temps.

Thats reallity.

Your cpu would be limited as well as you would need higher voltage to accomplish the same thing than a hefty vrm mobo with less voltage so take that into consideration.


----------



## navjack27

You know VRMs can hit 120c and be happy right? Get an infared thermal gun


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Aida reads them as motherboard temperature thats what i use.. How i know you may ask? When i put the house fan blowing air in them aida mobo sensor reading temps goes down with it. Plus a motherboard/system sensor is unlikely to be going up 20c+ more in top of the cpu temperature in that type of scale when loading the cpu it will dance the same as the CPU temp but at higher temperatures.. At least on the artic mortar matx mobo, they do have a vrm sensor probe on this board. The msi app just shows cpu/system temp which is the real motherboard temp sensor.

So far it do have system/cpu and vrm sensor temp probe.

In this one i start loading prime small ffts then i put the active cooling on the vrms you see how it started to go down


then i stopped prime and it went down the same way the cpu temp went down, they both scale linear to a point, but when my water temps normalize my ryzen temp would stay the same all the way, the vrm would fluctuate as is not on the loop.


Then i put hwinfo and in the mobo stats is showing me the vrm temps as the cpu temp those are the problems i think the reportings of +20c are on 1700x-1800x they are reporting vrm readings instead of cpu readings.


Theres no way is not the vrms readings when it shows improvement when i active cool them with a fan and it shows in the temperature reading. You just need to find which one is which XD


----------



## amd7674

So what is currently recommended mobo/16gb RAM for 1700 CPU?

Also is the stock HSF good enough (noise/heat) to push it to 3.8Ghz (silicon lottery pending)?

I'm thinking about upgrading my [email protected] w 16gb RAM and gtx 1070 gpu rig. I game, browse internet and do some photo editing. My rig also acts as media server when not gaming with 7 HDDs connected to it. I have pci-e SATA cards, so limited # of SATA ports on mobo should not be a problem. I'm planning to use bring Gtx 1070 and possibly Corsair TX750 PSU for the new build.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> So what is currently recommended mobo/16gb RAM for 1700 CPU?
> 
> Also is the stock HSF good enough (noise/heat) to push it to 3.8Ghz (silicon lottery pending)?
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading my [email protected] w 16gb RAM and gtx 1070 gpu rig. I game, browse internet and do some photo editing. My rig also acts as media server when not gaming with 7 HDDs connected to it. I have pci-e SATA cards, so limited # of SATA ports on mobo should not be a problem. I'm planning to use bring Gtx 1070 and possibly Corsair TX750 PSU for the new build.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'd say Taichi or Asus C6H for your motherboards. GSkill Flare X for your memory. The stock fan might actually get you to 3.8GHz, variables being your normal ambient temperature, case flow layout, etc.

You wont see any noticeable improvements from your 3570K except for your photo editing. However, Ryzen will set you up for some serious future proofing. As games start hogging cores, you'll see the improvements. Games like Doom, Ashes, and DOTA will benefit from MOAR CORES.

Essentially anything with well optimized DX12 or Vulcan.


----------



## gupsterg

Personally if Flare X costing more than Trident Z non RGB I would get the latter.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Just microstuttering alone is a reason to give ryzen a shot ... I got tired of that on my I7s yeah fast ipc cores but is only 4 and crappy HT with 100+ processes on the background up for grabs cpu cycles XD


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure if anyone has seen this:
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/06/23/even-more-performance-updates-for-ryzen-customers

Tomb raider was one of the games at launch that had AMD well below intel for no apparent reason, looks like patches can fix games....and had nothing to do with ryzens clock speed deficiency. Going forward i expect new titles to code with highly threaded CPU's in mind


----------



## hotstocks

Can someone please answer which is faster setting for 4 sticks of G.skill single sided b-die 4X8=32 on Asus C6H mobo.
Should Bank Group Swap be Enabled or Disabled?
Thank you


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hotstocks
> 
> ProcODT suggestions are in thread. Then finalheaven has shared a few times he runs 4x 8GB 3466MHz on 3200MHz kit, his settings are in here and the RAM thread. Next BankGroupSwap setting was again mentioned by me only yesterday and I don't know how many times before it has been stated.
> 
> Case situation for BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt to be Disabled is 1 dimm per channel and single rank kit. Hopefully next user on a search of thread will see this.


Link to post.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Link to post.


gpusterg,
I don't want to read thru the 4000 logs I already did, just want a simple answer. I don't understand 1 rank or 1 channel. All I know is
I have all 4 slots populated with an 8 gb Samsung b-die G.skill single sided stick. So what is the faster/preferred setting,
Bank Group Disabled or Bank Group Enabled for me?


----------



## chew*

Ch A1 Ch B1 Ch A2 Ch B2.

Lamans terms leave disabled with 2x8g Single rank.

Enable with 4x8g


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> gpusterg,
> I don't want to read thru the 4000 logs I already did, just want a simple answer. I don't understand 1 rank or 1 channel. All I know is
> I have all 4 slots populated with an 8 gb Samsung b-die G.skill single sided stick. So what is the faster/preferred setting,
> Bank Group Disabled or Bank Group Enabled for me?


That reply to you was posted ~10hrs ago, when you asked this same question earlier







, the thread moves fast







.

Also it has been posted many times in the C6H thread







, only yesterday I did a post about it







. Countless times others have also posted about it







. When members keep missing a post or don't search thread you can guess things just keep get buried or repeated over and over again







.

The board is only dual channel. As there are 4 slots, a channel is going to 2 slots.

The A(x) slots is one channel, B(x) slots is another.

So to have dual channel one must use A1 and B1 *or* A2 and B2. If you occupy all slots with dimms you will still have only dual channel as "platform" can only do that.

So one dimm per channel means as stated, only 1 dimm per channel, which you don't, you have 2 dimms per channel. Abbreviation on forums is 1DPC or 2DPC.

Single rank RAM tends to be single sided and 8GB. So you know you have 8GB and to check if they are single side you just have to take a dimm out, look down edge of pins and note that there are RAM IC on one sided and thermal tape on other, between heatspreaders. Abbreviation for Single Rank on forums is SR.

So as you do not have 1DPC SR you don't disable BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt introduced in UEFI 1401 onwards.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Just microstuttering alone is a reason to give ryzen a shot ... I got tired of that on my I7s yeah fast ipc cores but is only 4 and crappy HT with 100+ processes on the background up for grabs cpu cycles XD


can you enlighten me of this microstuttering you speak of? ryzen is great you don't have to downplay intel to make it look better. both my 7700k and 1700x are fine for gaming and the 7700k is a bit faster and sometimes a lot depending how crappy the game is.


----------



## chew*

Microstutter would most likely occur streaming while gaming. I can get a 2500k to do it easy.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Hey Chew, is it unreasonable to claim that my CPU AND memory is more stable using certain multiplier and dividers, and increase the speed via base clock? Same speed in the end of it all but its like my stuff really doesnt like certain multipliers.

Am i going crazy?


----------



## Scotty99

I tried setting my cas to 15 at 2933 today wouldnt hold it, auto set to 16 .

Odd because i can set cas 15 at 2400 for example just fine.


----------



## chew*

In the past odds or.25 were flaky...anything is possible.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> In the past odds or.25 were flaky...anything is possible.


I could never make 3.9GHz pass small FFTs for 1 hour using 39x100, even with 1.45-1.48v. But now with 38.25 x 103 (which is 3.937ghz more or less) it passed for an hour at 1.4v

I cant explain this


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ch A1 Ch B1 Ch A2 Ch B2.
> 
> Lamans terms leave disabled with 2x8g Single rank.
> 
> Enable with 4x8g


I enabled BGS because I have 4X8, but it doesn't seem to be any faster or more stable then when I had it disabled. It might even be a bit slower, so I dunno what is going on.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I could never make 3.9GHz pass small FFTs for 1 hour using 39x100, even with 1.45-1.48v. But now with 38.25 x 103 (which is 3.937ghz more or less) it passed for an hour at 1.4v
> 
> I cant explain this


Probably this stability has to do that i fixed your memory subtimings.

You cant oc properly a cpu, reeeeeeeee


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> I could never make 3.9GHz pass small FFTs for 1 hour using 39x100, even with 1.45-1.48v. But now with 38.25 x 103 (which is 3.937ghz more or less) it passed for an hour at 1.4v
> 
> I cant explain this


It's pretty normal that better overclocks come from a mix of multi and bclck.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> can you enlighten me of this microstuttering you speak of? ryzen is great you don't have to downplay intel to make it look better. both my 7700k and 1700x are fine for gaming and the 7700k is a bit faster and sometimes a lot depending how crappy the game is.


Im not downplaying it its a very well known issue on intel CPUs with HT or 4 core setups now a days. It just ppl don't pay too much attention to it but its there. Most of the time i have to turn off HT to lower them the game feels choppy even if is shooting high fps.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im not downplaying it its a very well known issue on intel CPUs with HT or 4 core setups now a days. It just ppl don't pay too much attention to it but its there. Most of the time i have to turn off HT to lower them the game feels choppy even if is shooting high fps.


This is one of those "facts" that I wont believe until I see it....in real life, on a real PC.

There's a good chance this is just a rumor, and until it can be confirmed by either:
A: Me personally.
B: A very well respected reviewer

I have no reason to perpetuate a rumor.

Edit: I'm an AMD Fan. I've run AMD for like, 10 years now. However, a rumor is a rumor and just like all the BS that went around FX being a crap CPU I refuse to acknowledge something I've never seen personally or have any data to support.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

a rumor? a reviewer? lol


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> a rumor? a reviewer? lol


A rumored reviewer?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i dont understand how you guys have never heard or found around forums people having issues wth HT this is a long dilema since P4 days....


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> This is one of those "facts" that I wont believe until I see it....in real life, on a real PC.
> 
> There's a good chance this is just a rumor, and until it can be confirmed by either:
> A: Me personally.
> B: A very well respected reviewer
> 
> I have no reason to perpetuate a rumor.
> 
> Edit: I'm an AMD Fan. I've run AMD for like, 10 years now. However, a rumor is a rumor and just like all the BS that went around FX being a crap CPU I refuse to acknowledge something I've never seen personally or have any data to support.


eh, never associated microstutter with HT in particular. just happens with more threads than available processing can manage is all. amd, intel. doesn't matter.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i dont understand how you guys have never heard or found around forums people having issues wth HT this is a long dilema since P4 days....


Well, over here on AMD we just got HT haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> eh, never associated microstutter with HT in particular. just happens with more threads than available processing can manage is all. amd, intel. doesn't matter.


I believe that, but a 7700K is quite the powerhouse. Also, yeah, I've never used HT until my 1700X...which doesn't seem to suffer from any microstuttering.


----------



## 1M4TO

guys i just installed my 1700 and i can run it @ 1700 mhz with 1.25. is it too high?
for 3.8 (i didnt tried more higher yet im on the spire), at first sight, it requires 1.35 to be stable, i guess i got a bad clocker?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> guys i just installed my 1700 and i can run it @ 1700 mhz with 1.25. is it too high?
> for 3.8 (i didnt tried more higher yet im on the spire), at first sight, it requires 1.35 to be stable, i guess i got a bad clocker?


@ 1700MHz you should be sub 1v.

1.35V for 3.8 sounds about right, depending on LLC levels.


----------



## usoldier

Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.


----------



## gupsterg

@1M4TO

Out of 3x R7 1700 only 1 did 3.8GHz high stability at ~1.35V for me. Rest where higher voltage requirement. So it might not be the best but not the worst from my experience.


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> @ 1700MHz you should be sub 1v.
> 
> 1.35V for 3.8 sounds about right, depending on LLC levels.


ops sorry i meant 3.7 ghz









llc is llc2 or llc3 (i need to check)

ram voltage is ok 1.35 or shall i got down to 1.2?

so 1.35 is right for 3.8?

target temps with spire?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.


I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> ops sorry i meant 3.7 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> llc is llc2 or llc3 (i need to check)
> 
> ram voltage is ok 1.35 or shall i got down to 1.2?
> 
> so 1.35 is right for 3.8?
> 
> target temps with spire?


1.35v is too much for the stock cooler, you will easily go above 90c in a stress test.


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1.35v is too much for the stock cooler, you will easily go above 90c in a stress test.


yes mate i tried stress test and temp were going very high








so i turn it down to 1.25 and 3.7, im just playing atm, just wondering if my cpu is bad or not, im going to get the waterblock anytime soon anyway, its just the one i have doesnt work with am4 and im not bothered to stay on air.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> yes mate i tried stress test and temp were going very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i turn it down to 1.25 and 3.7, im just playing atm, just wondering if my cpu is bad or not, im going to get the waterblock anytime soon anyway, its just the one i have doesnt work with am4 and im not bothered to stay on air.


I mean im at 3.8ghz on stock cooler at 1.296v, im game stable at that wit 2933 ram. If i put my ram down to 2400 im game stable with 1.248v. Up to you really.


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I mean im at 3.8ghz on stock cooler at 1.296v, im game stable at that wit 2933 ram. If i put my ram down to 2400 im game stable with 1.248v. Up to you really.


so you think its high?
i really didnt much test, but at 3.8 it require 1.35 (maybe a bit less) with ram @ 2933 as well


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> so you think its high?
> i really didnt much test, but at 3.8 it require 1.35 (maybe a bit less) with ram @ 2933 as well


Id personally set ram to 2400 and lower timings with 1.2 dramv and try 3.8ghz again, you will require less CPU volts to be stable. Until you get a different cooler.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Were in the same boat i need 1.395v for 3867mhz 24 hour occt stable. At 3917mhz I hit a hard voltage wall and cant get 24 hour occt stable even with 1.45 volt windows BSODs around 4 hours. Only advice I can give you is to get a better cooler and keep your vrm temps in check after that learn to live with it lol


----------



## 1M4TO

well i dont think my taichi will give problems, but i can always ask to return it , im in time to get a better one


----------



## savagebunny

Good news on the home front, Biostar GT7 1.0.0.6 Final has RAM timings accessible.

1. XMP does load first time (I didn't set timings manually initially)
2. Came out to be 14-14-22-53-75-1T
3. Brought it down to 14-14-14-32-69-1T w/ XMP still enabled, booted fine
4. 2T is broken (Cold / warm reboot, NAMEGT @ Biostar knows about it, but idk why it shipped broken

Here are the menus -

No pstate (menu is gone) but you can change CPU ratio with + on keypad. With Windows Balanced power plan, it still downclocks stock, voltages stayed the same.



http://imgur.com/Bj7Em


Now I gotta read all these RAM posts since I'm in the cool kids club now, I'm getting whack results between 14-14-14-32-69-1T @ 2933 and @ 3200.


----------



## polkfan

https://s8.postimg.org/o9w73avjp/IMG_20170628_193652.jpg

AH, so look what i did. 1.3V 35min encoding a video at 3.8Ghz VRM temps so far, before doing this i was seeing 103C VRM in the same encoding test at this voltage and frequency

https://s8.postimg.org/kqdkg5xir/Capture.png

Lowered temps basically by 25C


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://s8.postimg.org/o9w73avjp/IMG_20170628_193652.jpg
> 
> AH, so look what i did. 1.3V 35min encoding a video at 3.8Ghz VRM temps so far, before doing this i was seeing 103C VRM in the same encoding test at this voltage and frequency
> 
> https://s8.postimg.org/kqdkg5xir/Capture.png
> 
> Lowered temps basically by 25C


Ghetto but i like it


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Ghetto but i like it


Thanks haha now just to see what my CPU can do before i get a new board.


----------



## gagac1971

asus rog crosshair hero whit ryzen 1800x...gskill 2800 mhz 32 gb
finally updated bios version 1401
now i can use my rated memory clock 2800 mhz..
just now i am testing memory overclock from 2800-3000 mhz.using timings for that 16 16 16 36 1T on 1.35v
i just cant get how to change command rate from 1T to 2T...
what program to use to rest memory stability?


----------



## Pursuit of OC

memtest86 or personally I use occt linpack with 90 percent ram usage but prime and setting memory at 90% usage will also work


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I tried setting my cas to 15 at 2933 today wouldnt hold it, auto set to 16 .
> 
> Odd because i can set cas 15 at 2400 for example just fine.


Yeah my Hynix set did that too... granted it was only maybe a week like that until I got my B-Dies.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Check this out guys.

http://www.fudzilla.com/news/motherboards/43992-gigabyte-puts-ryzen-in-mini-itx-form-factor


----------



## gagac1971

still not tested whit memtest86 but let me tell you BF1 from 2666 mhz to 3000 mhz i notice nice boost...
my ryzen 1800x 4.0 ghz whit 1.352v...already tried almost all of benchmark program....rock stable...and now after 1401 asus crosshair hero bios update run memory from rated 2800 mhz to 3000 mhz whit no sweet...have 32 gb g skill at 2800 mhz 4 muduls of 8 gb each...can i run 3200 mhz overclock on this memory?can somebody give me timings for that ?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.


I somewhat disagree. If he gets an 1800X and runs it at 3.95Ghz with 3200 mhz memory tight timings, it will be as good or better in some games and slower in others that don't use a lot of threads. It will probably be faster in all future games as they will be coded for weak 8 core processors that are in the Xbox One, PS4, and upcoming Xbox One X. If your friend has a 60hz monitor or hdtv it will be the same speed, only if he is trying to get 244 fps/hz for competitive gaming will it matter. And if he is streaming the Ryzen 1800X will beat the i7 while streaming and gaming at the same time all day long. With all that in mind, Ryzen can be frustrating to get all setup overclocked and completely stable still. I'm finally there, I think, lol


----------



## SgianDubh

Hi Eddiechi,
I was wondering how you know that Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200 DIMMs can hit 3200 in the motherboards you listed? I'd like to buy my whole system from our local Microcenter, but they don't carry G Skill RAM. They do have that Corsair RAM though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.
Click to expand...

4.4 is nothing spectacular for a 4770K.
3.9 Ryzen is enough to even up the IPC or Clock deficiency.

Ancient games will really not be patched for Ryzen. Sorry scotty. One of your favorite games need no updates.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.4 is nothing spectacular for a 4770K.
> 3.9 Ryzen is enough to even up the IPC or Clock deficiency.
> 
> Ancient games will really not be patched for Ryzen. Sorry scotty. One of your favorite games need no updates.


Probably don't understand this being the internet and all but they did update or patch games and it improves ryzen's performance. Guess we have to wait at least this time Amd it competing with I5's or better in gaming in modern titles i remember the 8150 at first could barely take a I3


----------



## mus1mus

Ryzen patches will be developed along the way. In fact, getting a lot of major attention from game devs. Just don't expect it to be patched for WOW.







a game that almost noone buys atm.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.4 is nothing spectacular for a 4770K.
> 3.9 Ryzen is enough to even up the IPC or Clock deficiency.
> 
> Ancient games will really not be patched for Ryzen. Sorry scotty. One of your favorite games need no updates.


Yeah, my only grip is LOL; granted since I got my ram running at 3200 seems like a fair increase in FPS for me at least. Everyone else is gravy for me


----------



## polkfan

Oh true for that haha i was basically WISHING Bethesda would patch fallout 4 then i realized its Bethesda

Question i have for them is if fallout 4 is going to VR that needs 90hz how are they going to patch several issues that happen in the game past 60fps?

Anyways another topic for another day


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> finally updated bios version 1401


1403 was released a few days ago, link.

Then there is also







The Stilt's







1403-SP42M.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1403 was released a few days ago, link.
> 
> Then there is also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1403-SP42M.


this is enough for me...just i have problem whit asus crosshair hero AURA when turn off pc the motherboard lights are still active...cant get how to turn off...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.


I have a 4670K that do 4.6GHz at 1.25mV and i also have a 4790K that do 5GHz, i rock them all the time at stock as i dont need the extra MHz while gaming. They are both running with 2400 MHz ram.
Maybe in bulldozer times but ryzen its not the same.

If you are playing high demanding games or 4k the CPU its not even a issue at those points as you are gpu bottlenecked which usually is the case since the beginning of the pc gaming times.

Its like buying a 1080TI to play only on 1080P.

Ryzen to me itss the perfect spot on perf but with 4 extra cores at a reasonable price. Plus ryzen use multi cores better than intel pre 2011 offerings. Thats why you see ryzen giving it to the 6900k in tests. The usage of multi core is way better sporting a lower ipc. If you are going to buy a 6900k for the extra cores because you need them you better stay on the intel quad core lol.
Its not about the ipc in this cpu. Its how well it uses all those 8cores in harmony this is the sole reason on how well ryzen performs.

Amd Ryzen made intels 2011 socket (enthusiast/high end) = mainstream to us thats how i see it thats why they deserve my money this time around..


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.


I upgraded from my 4790k to my 1700, one of the best decisions I have made. I can stream at the medium and fast presets with no dropped frames and hardly any hit to in game fps (maybe around 5 or so at most). Editing is faster, it runs cooler than my 4790k (although Ryzen does boot slower for some reason).

In light of Gamers Nexus's streaming video of Ryzen versus x299 I was able to stream to three platforms (Mixer, Youtube, and Twitch) using the veryfast preset with no dropped frames lol. These are things an i7 will never accomplish in their current states.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

AGESA 1006 performance and DDR4 memory check

https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-ryzen-7-agesa-1006-performance-update-review,1.html

im sorry but 1700 have no competition..

I paid $310 for it, sold the cooler on ebay for $42 bucks the hell man look at that XD


----------



## chew*

Meh...they are still not tuning it right 47k read is xmp loaded... 3200 c14 should be 50k in aida. C14 defaults on taichi/fatality is and will be slow. The entire point in 1006 is timings you can tune.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I guess thats a mobo issue instead of the bios perse, he have a few kits in the end with random results. This one in particular is pretty good for


16/18/18/18 @3200 minimal tweaks



Thats [email protected]@3200 stock with a 3.8GHz overclock on a $99 motherboard mind you B350

he have lower timmings and a 4.1GHz as you see its barely nothing

Then i shoot out deus ex bench use the high preset like he did
and this is what i got


This bios is using AGESA .6 according to what i read they just didnt change it on the bios id as is a beta bios mortar artic. Bios is from 6/12


----------



## zGunBLADEz

And this is what happen when i use
3200 @ 16-18-18-32
I surpassed his kit at 14-14-14 @ 3200 with looser timmings so its a gamble at this point if you ask me XD


To me that mobo hes using there perf wise is a mess look at the L caches perf with that particular ram the gskill up that he do 48k+ and his 4.1ghz ...

I will require less clocks to accomplish what he do on that board alone...

I even pair the 1700 speed to his 3.75GHz and still matched him with looser timmings still look at the L cache speeds :/


Getting this right on a ryzen its gold as ryzen loves ram... any 4.1 GHz ryzen acting like that perf wise and so erratic with those rams thats waste of volts transformed to heat if you ask me.. Its just a 4.1GHz screenie nothing else, the perf is simply not optimal there.


----------



## gagac1971

My god!!!ryzen 1800x 4.0 GHz 1.33v super stable whit g skill at 2933 MHz...i am so impressed!!!


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> My god!!!ryzen 1800x 4.0 GHz 1.33v super stable whit g skill at 2933 MHz...i am so impressed!!!


Sarcasm? What did you test it with?


----------



## gagac1971

Realbench.prime 95.superpi.gaming and streaming in same time....what else to do?is rock stable...
Maybe will throw out from the window to see if will crash?(sarcasm)...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

xd


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Realbench.prime 95.superpi.gaming and streaming in same time....what else to do?is rock stable...
> Maybe will throw out from the window to see if will crash?(sarcasm)...


Pics or it didn't happen.









How do you enjoy the system ?? Should be a hoot


----------



## gagac1971

It's great....about pic what kind do you want?


----------



## gagac1971

Cinebench my best results 1750 until now...will push 4.1 GHz to see how much voltage will need...maybe+- 1.38v? Will see...


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> It's great....about pic what kind do you want?


passing small FFT for atleast 1 hour at said settings... I wouldn't say impossible but very very very unlikely. And if it does you have a REALLLLLLLLLY golden cpu


----------



## mus1mus

sarcasm. :chuckles:

I not the one to be impressed.







Just focus on the right stuff to test your system. This platform needs to be tested well.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I would recommend getting the ram performance right instead of trying to push your cpu @ 4Ghz would be the best scenario here XD

Unless you just want to waste volts and get more heat thats all you are going to accomplish XD


----------



## mus1mus

Depends. If you have Hynix or other kits not really rated to do 3200+ MHz on this platform, every ounce you can squeeze is always a plus.

Just a note that these CPU sweat more and more as you push them.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends. If you have Hynix or other kits not really rated to do 3200+ MHz on this platform, every ounce you can squeeze is always a plus.
> 
> Just a note that these CPU sweat more and more as you push them.


What are you running your memory at?


----------



## mus1mus

depends. 3200, 3466, if benchmarks gain from it, 3600.









I'm just a tweaker. And a bad one.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> depends. 3200, 3466, if benchmarks gain from it, 3600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a tweaker. And a bad one.


I managed to boot 3600 at like 16-17-17-17 2T but it was muuuuch slower than what im currently running. this scores well over 53000 reads


----------



## mus1mus

With B-Die? Yeah, it's slower. And a problematic one.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends. If you have Hynix or other kits not really rated to do 3200+ MHz on this platform, every ounce you can squeeze is always a plus.
> 
> Just a note that these CPU sweat more and more as you push them.


Well yes it depends like you said, but if you read my other posts what i tested earlier with the guru3d on the agesa update his 4.1GHz ryzen its just a screenie on a 4.1GHz for example as its not performing right..

I dont know or we dont know if is the bios/mobo or settings it just not performing right.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With B-Die? Yeah, it's slower. And a problematic one.


These settings have passed 200% memtest and about 2 hours of small FFTs, im gonna try to make it pass 400% and maybe 3-4 hours on small FFTs. So... Kinda stable


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends. If you have Hynix or other kits not really rated to do 3200+ MHz on this platform, every ounce you can squeeze is always a plus.
> 
> Just a note that these CPU sweat more and more as you push them.


I have g skill rated for 2800 MHz overclocked now to 2933 MHz...can I push more?can you advice nice timings for it?


----------



## Scotty99

Ram makes literally no difference in games at 1440p. Tested overwatch, ffxiv, wow, fallout 4. From 2133 to 2933 no difference. I can do cas 10 at 2133, cas 14 at 2933, there is maybe a 1-3 FPS difference throughout that entire range.

TLDR, if you play at 1440p dont bother worrying about ram, get CPU clocks as high as possible.


----------



## Scotty99

One thing i wish AMD would allow is per core overclocking on these chips. Is that something that can be achieved with a bios update?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ram makes literally no difference in games at 1440p. Tested overwatch, ffxiv, wow, fallout 4. From 2133 to 2933 no difference. I can do cas 10 at 2133, cas 14 at 2933, there is maybe a 1-3 FPS difference throughout that entire range.
> 
> TLDR, if you play at 1440p dont bother worrying about ram, get CPU clocks as high as possible.


ok will stick on overclock that i stable ...from 2800 to 2933 mhz...will push 1800x to 4.1 ghz...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.4 is nothing spectacular for a 4770K.
> 3.9 Ryzen is enough to even up the IPC or Clock deficiency.
> 
> Ancient games will really not be patched for Ryzen. Sorry scotty. One of your favorite games need no updates.
Click to expand...

Here's what HWCanucks had to say about Ryzen now that it's matured a bit.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok will stick on overclock that i stable ...from 2800 to 2933 mhz...will push 1800x to 4.1 ghz...


It can make more difference at 1080p, but it still pales in comparison to CPU clockrates.

If you can do 4.1 while staying under 1.45v id shoot for that.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ram makes literally no difference in games at 1440p. Tested overwatch, ffxiv, wow, fallout 4. From 2133 to 2933 no difference. I can do cas 10 at 2133, cas 14 at 2933, there is maybe a 1-3 FPS difference throughout that entire range.
> 
> TLDR, if you play at 1440p dont bother worrying about ram, get CPU clocks as high as possible.


At that point (1440P) even a 7700K would need 2 1080TIs which would be the optimal configuration and we know that you dont buy 2x1080TI to play at 1440P thats when the gpu bottleneck starts


----------



## Scotty99

Ryzen isnt worth the upgrade for most people if you are already on a overclocked i7 from 2600k up. Best to wait til zen 2 and see if clockrates come up. That video from hardware canucks is funny, they are playing games while rendering video....not something most people are going to do.

I was on a 2500k and 4c4t was starting to show its limitations, but hyperthreading is going to carry i7's for a couple more years.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ryzen isnt worth the upgrade for most people if you are already on a overclocked i7 from 2600k up. Best to wait til zen 2 and see if clockrates come up. That video from hardware canucks is funny, they are playing games while rendering video....not something most people are going to do.
> 
> I was on a 2500k and 4c4t was starting to show its limitations, but hyperthreading is going to carry i7's for a couple more years.


I have a 5GHz 4790K and i ditched him for the 1700 without hesitation.. @[email protected]
Now is rocking my htpc waiting to be put together lol..

HT is one of the reasons i ditched that cpu, i already notice the hold up of 4 cores cpus, i need more than that and HT wasnt cutting it..

HT to me always been a gimiick do more bad than good, specially if you hate microsttuters, 4790K is a beast of his own but 4 cores still is 4 cores, this are been the standard for so many years now..

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12974949/fs/8771250#

I dont play on 1080P since 7970 days, so its irrevelant for me to get a 7700K, 7700k is just crumbs for what the 4790k gave me in all seriousness,,

Also i would not spend the money on a 2011 intel system its just not so worth it lol...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I have a 5GHz 4790K and i ditched him for the 1700 without hesitation.. @[email protected]
> Now is rocking my htpc waiting to be put together lol..
> 
> HT is one of the reasons i ditched that cpu, i already notice the hold up of 4 cores cpus i need more than that and HT wasnt cutting it..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12974949/fs/8771250#


Most games will get higher FPS with a 5ghz 4790k than they will on a 4ghz ryzen 7.

Ryzen really is an upgrade path for people on i5's, 4c4t CPU's are going the way of the dodo.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Good news on the home front, Biostar GT7 1.0.0.6 Final has RAM timings accessible.
> 
> 1. XMP does load first time (I didn't set timings manually initially)
> 2. Came out to be 14-14-22-53-75-1T
> 3. Brought it down to 14-14-14-32-69-1T w/ XMP still enabled, booted fine
> 4. 2T is broken (Cold / warm reboot, NAMEGT @ Biostar knows about it, but idk why it shipped broken
> 
> Here are the menus -
> 
> No pstate (menu is gone) but you can change CPU ratio with + on keypad. With Windows Balanced power plan, it still downclocks stock, voltages stayed the same.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Bj7Em
> 
> 
> Now I gotta read all these RAM posts since I'm in the cool kids club now, I'm getting whack results between 14-14-14-32-69-1T @ 2933 and @ 3200.


The 1006 BIOS is buggy. I still cannot get my RAM stable @3200 CL14. Other bugs. 2T cold boot as you mentioned. That was an issue with the beta too that they didn't fix. Also, saving a settings profile to memory is useless because if the chip does the 5 cold boot failures the profiles are wiped with the rest of the BIOS settings. wth? Also, if you change the profile slot number it will not take effect until the next boot, which means you overwrite your previous save slot. wth? Biostar clearly isn't doing very much testing on these BIOS before releasing them given obvious bugs.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Most games will get higher FPS with a 5ghz 4790k than they will on a 4ghz ryzen 7.
> 
> Ryzen really is an upgrade path for people on i5's, 4c4t CPU's are going the way of the dodo.


Not in a gpu bottleneck. Maybe in 1080P i dont play in there im always gpu bound always been the case.. XD So when that time comes i will be rocking a brand new gpu and be gpu bottleneck once again. You can fix easy a cpu bottleneck with eye candy but you cant give the i7 4 extra cores XD


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Not in a gpu bottleneck. Maybe in 1080P i dont play in there im always gpu bound always been the case.. XD So when that tine shows i will be rocking a brand new gpu and be gou bottleneck was again.


Well that would beg the question what else do you do on your PC besides gaming that demanded an 8c/16t cpu. Im not slamming your purchase here, just trying to point out for *most* people an i7 is good for a couple more years.

Had i originally purchased a 2600k i wouldnt have upgraded to ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.4 is nothing spectacular for a 4770K.
> 3.9 Ryzen is enough to even up the IPC or Clock deficiency.
> 
> Ancient games will really not be patched for Ryzen. Sorry scotty. One of your favorite games need no updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what HWCanucks had to say about Ryzen now that it's matured a bit.
Click to expand...









I'm just trolling scotty's fave game.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With B-Die? Yeah, it's slower. And a problematic one.
> 
> 
> 
> These settings have passed 200% memtest and about 2 hours of small FFTs, im gonna try to make it pass 400% and maybe 3-4 hours on small FFTs. So... Kinda stable
Click to expand...

1st, Prime Small FFT is a cooling test. Too slow for this platform.
Use Prime Custom with 90% RAM

2nd, No point using BCLK nowadays. Is 3466 available or bootable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends. If you have Hynix or other kits not really rated to do 3200+ MHz on this platform, every ounce you can squeeze is always a plus.
> 
> Just a note that these CPU sweat more and more as you push them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have g skill rated for 2800 MHz overclocked now to 2933 MHz...can I push more?can you advice nice timings for it?
Click to expand...

If Hynix Single Sided, try 3200 16-18-18-18-36-1T
If that is not bootable, try reverting to factory defaults. Then the usual Core OC first.
Set RAM to 2666 (almost always guaranteed to boot) 1.45V Dimm.
Set the above timings and reboot back to BIOS.
If successful, try 2933 and reboot back to BIOS.
Again, if successful, jump to 3200.

If you are using double sided sticks, then you might wanna try keeping it at 2933. And just work on tightening the secondaries.

Scotty's limited by both CPU Frequency and RAM. And has been in denial that it doesn't scale with RAM even tho has been proven to be wrong by numerous guys.








You want an example?

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7/3779/hwbot_x265_1080p

Check my score and my clocks. Compare it to the other guys'.
Check their cooling too.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Cpu cycles for over 100+ processes in a clean windows10 instalation for example. HT is not going to help you get rid of microstutters for example more cores alleviate this. Ryzen at his current price is the best overall cpu around this is not the bulldozer.. amd fail in that one badly ...

When you see a ryzen giving it to a higher ipc cpu like the 6900k on multi core apps you clearly can see that cpu not even a bios would save him and intel as just been playing us as fools all this years. Yeah they are great on single threaded and quad apps, what about the 4 extra cores that you are paying premium for? 6900k have 8 not 1 or 4 if thats the case i would get a mainstream mobo and i7 cpu dont you think?

Then you see how wonderful ryzen utilizes all those 8 cores in harmony with less ipc giving it to a $999 cpu is just priceless


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Not in a gpu bottleneck. Maybe in 1080P i dont play in there im always gpu bound always been the case.. XD So when that tine shows i will be rocking a brand new gpu and be gou bottleneck was again.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would beg the question what else do you do on your PC besides gaming that demanded an 8c/16t cpu. Im not slamming your purchase here, just trying to point out for *most* people an i7 is good for a couple more years.
> 
> Had i originally purchased a 2600k i wouldnt have upgraded to ryzen.
Click to expand...

i7 should have served you well. And I am being serious.

Pure gamers will not need to consider Ryzen. Especially if you want to invest in things like fast RAM and better cooling.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ram makes literally no difference in games at 1440p. Tested overwatch, ffxiv, wow, fallout 4. From 2133 to 2933 no difference. I can do cas 10 at 2133, cas 14 at 2933, there is maybe a 1-3 FPS difference throughout that entire range.
> 
> TLDR, if you play at 1440p dont bother worrying about ram, get CPU clocks as high as possible.


You are only running a 1060 not a 1080 or higher already been proven that ram speeds don't make a big difference for gaming on slower cards


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I also get the same FPS on a 4790K running on 4K at 3GHz VS 5GHz just to prove you that 2 ghz on a cpu like that is utterly useless on a gpu bottleneck would net you nothing...
Thats why i dont even overclock the 4790K and have it at stock most of the time i dont need ithe 5ghz XD

Same would apply if a very demanding games gets released and you are forced to drop resolution from 4k to lets say 3k or even 1440P you are going to experience the same gpu bottleneck lol is simple to understand..

They are stretching this bottleneck thing more than it should be.. Most users are always gpu bottlenecked most of the time i buy high end cards because i want eye candy i need the gpu power...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> You are only running a 1060 not a 1080 or higher already been proven that ram speeds don't make a big difference for gaming on slower cards


GPU really matters little at 1440p when having the ram speed discussion.

People in this thread just like to make believe ram speed matters, what else would they do all day otherwise?


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. 4GHZ Ryzen is slaughtered by a 4.6GHz 6900K using a 1060. Right?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12387470/fs/12246593

Broadwell has better IPC than Haswell. So I wonder what will happen if the BE is at 4.4 and under.

EDIT: Check the Date.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. 4GHZ Ryzen is slaughtered by a 4.6GHz 6900K using a 1060. Right?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12387470/fs/12246593
> 
> Broadwell has better IPC than Haswell. So I wonder what will happen on a 4.4 BE?


Nice comparison lol thanks for the link.. Btw how many 6900k do 4.6GHz XD

Now tell me if you agreed with the price difference there for what you get in reality...


----------



## mus1mus

Slaughter. Like I said.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I also get the same FPS on a 4790K running on 4K at 3GHz VS 5GHz just to prove you that 2 ghz on a cpu like that is utterly useless on a gpu bottleneck would net you nothing...
> Thats why i dont even overclock the 4790K and have it at stock most of the time i dont need ithe 5ghz XD
> 
> Same would apply if a very demanding games gets released and you are forced to drop resolution from 4k to lets say 3k or even 1440P you are going to experience the same gpu bottleneck lol is simple to understand..
> 
> They are stretching this bottleneck thing more than it should be.. Most users are always gpu bottlenecked most of the time i buy high end cards because i want eye candy i need the gpu power...


LinusTechTips did a video and his audience was buying high refresh rate monitors more then 4K i will not be buying 4K until i can get 90 or more fps on one card. 1440P 144hz at times though rare my GPU usage does drop meaning CPU bottleneck but i don't care as i'm getting high FPS anyways.

I think the numbers showed 3 times as many people are buying high refresh rate monitors then 4K at linustechtips


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Slaughter. Like I said.


in what sense of slaugther the 10% difference on a golden 6900k sample or the price ?

Because i would not call a 10% over a slaughter costing like 150% more


----------



## Scotty99

You are on a different wavelength mus, you don't even understand what discussion is being had.

Someone asked a few pages back if they should upgrade from a 4790k to ryzen 7, imo its not worth it at present.

Second discussion is whether ram speed makes a difference when playing at 1440p, in my testing its margin of error differences from 2133 cas 10 to 2933 cas 14.

Its fine that you guys like to tinker with stuff just for the sake of it, but the results you get in benchmarks designed to test ram do not translate to real world applications 99% of the time.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> GPU really matters little at 1440p when having the ram speed discussion.
> 
> People in this thread just like to make believe ram speed matters, what else would they do all day otherwise?







In many titles they get 10fps or more from jumping to 2133-3200 with a 1080Ti, 1070 a smaller change and a 1060 basically the same.

So in this case your own testing is useless as you have a 1060 i have a 1080 their is a difference


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many titles they get 10fps or more from jumping to 2133-3200 with a 1080Ti, 1070 a smaller change and a 1060 basically the same.
> 
> So in this case your own testing is useless as you have a 1060 i have a 1080 their is a difference


Its going to depend on the game obviously, games i play dont care what speed my ram is running at.

And breh, that video is testing everything at 1080p.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Slaughter. Like I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in what sense of slaugfher the 10% difference on a golden 6900k sample or the price ?
> 
> Because i would not call a 10% over a slaughter costing like 150% more
Click to expand...

yeah. You sir, surely did get where the 1700X got slaughtered.


----------



## IRobot23

Nice comparison.

I think Ryzen has the best IMC.
Anyone here who can confirm this is in-house IMC?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its going to depend on the game obviously, games i play dont care what speed my ram is running at.


But as that video showed Ram speeds matter on ryzen for gaming with higher-end GPU's. VEGA will probably look the same


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> yeah. You sir, surely did get where the 1700X got slaughtered.


For fun can you run the test with both clocked at the same 4Ghz?

I always kept repeating Ryzen=Haswell + or - 10%


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> But as that video showed Ram speeds matter on ryzen for gaming with higher-end GPU's. VEGA will probably look the same


At 1080p sure it does, im talking about 1440p...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You are on a different wavelength mus, you don't even understand what discussion is being had.
> 
> Someone asked a few pages back if they should upgrade from a 4790k to ryzen 7, imo its not worth it at present.
> 
> Second discussion is whether ram speed makes a difference when playing at 1440p, in my testing its margin of error differences from 2133 cas 10 to 2933 cas 14.
> 
> Its fine that you guys like to tinker with stuff just for the sake of it, but the results you get in benchmarks designed to test ram do not translate to real world applications 99% of the time.


Ohhh?
99% of the time huh? You are already contradicting to your very own statement.
99% percent of gaming huh? What about the games that benefit from RAM speeds? And....

What about 99% of real-world tasks? Don't tell me only one percent of the world population encode Videos.
Hint: X265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> You are only running a 1060 not a 1080 or higher already been proven that ram speeds don't make a big difference for gaming on slower cards
> 
> 
> 
> *GPU really matters little at 1440p when having the ram speed discussion.
> *
> People in this thread just like to make believe ram speed matters, what else would they do all day otherwise?
Click to expand...

1440P takes the CPU out of the equation too don't you know?. And...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many titles they get 10fps or more from jumping to 2133-3200 with a 1080Ti, 1070 a smaller change and a 1060 basically the same.
> 
> So in this case your own testing is useless as you have a 1060 i have a 1080 their is a difference
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to depend on the game obviously, *games i play dont care what speed my ram is running at.*
> 
> And breh, that video is testing everything at 1080p.
Click to expand...

There we have it folks. 99% percent of scotty's games don't benefit from memory clocks. As well as cores.









End of story.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1440P on a 7700k for example to be in the best harmony possible as todays you would need 2x1080tis to appreciate it on a newer game with no bottlenecks.. that means cpu is throwing it at the gpus and they are liking it.

After that is a gpu bottleneck.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

But in reality the user in the end would make a gpu bottleneck regardless lol

I would not buy 2x1080tis to settle for 1440p because i dont want a bottleneck hell no


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohhh?
> 99% of the time huh? You are already contradicting to your very own statement.
> 99% percent of gaming huh? What about the games that benefit from RAM speeds? And....
> 
> What about 99% of real-world tasks? Don't tell me only one percent of the world population encode Videos.
> Hint: X265
> 1440P takes the CPU out of the equation too. And...
> There we have it folks. 99% percent of scotty's games don't benefit from memory clocks. As well as cores too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of story.


Show me a benchmark where someone is getting drastic (beyond margin of error stuff) gains at 1440p, if it exists its the EXCEPTION.

Its not my problem people have their priorities out of whack and are spending 400 or 500 dollars on a GPU to play on a 1080p 60 hz monitor, not a relevant discussion.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry scotty. You just answered your own request. At 1440P CPU matters less. Your argument is out of whack. You have been that *ignorant*.
> 
> We're done wiih what you are trying to *ignore* and *rant* about.
> 
> WORDPLAY yo! +1!


The gist of my argument IS that memory speed matters little at 1440p, hello?????

Why are you hanging onto the 1080p discussion, what are people doing with a 500 dollar GPU and a monitor technology from 2006?

Holy hell, feels like im talking to an infant.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> You should probably stop making logical fallacies for example strawmans, hasty generalizations.
> 
> First i already provided proof that at least with linustechtips crowd 4K isn't winning 1080P high refresh rate monitors are.
> 
> That said i always play all my games at high settings instead of ultra for extra performance and FPS,
> 
> Edit at 1440P of course


What are you babbling about.

The discussion is about the importance of memory speeds at 1440p, and you linked a three month old video from one of the worst review sites on youtube that were testing at 1080p...

Sadly people do own gtx 1080's and play at 1080p, but that isnt my problem and isnt the discussion at hand.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This infant overclocks better than you! You should be sad about that.
> 
> 2nd, not everyone's fault if you are on the upper echelon (1%) of the population who believes gains from CPU and Memory can be seen to an obvious extent at 1440P.
> 
> 3rd, most reviewers don't make sense in your world. We are lucky not being there.
> 
> 4th, your advise regarding clocking down the memory to promote core clocks or shave some Voltages is not even applicable to your system. What were your temps again?


You should change your name to irrelevant, everything you post has nothing to do with what is being discussed.

The bottom line here is this thread has turned into a memory thread, when it isnt even relevant if people are buying a monitor befitting their graphics card.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Last time I checked, you were the one who started this memory argument again today.
> 
> *If you don't agree about people helping each other to achieve a better system*, be it CPU OC or Memory OC, you have the right to step away.


Now, how in the world did you come to that conclusion. I am just trying to be frank with people, you messed up if you bought a 400 or 500 dollar graphics card and are playing at 1080p. When buying hardware in sensical manner, the past 800 pages of this thread is just chicken scratch.

As always i tend to try and give advice as if i was a person that didn't even have an account here, and was just browsing for information. If i wasnt here everyone would buy 200 dollar kits of ram, not knowing if it benefits them or not.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Anyone here who can confirm this is in-house IMC?


This was what The Stilt posted in his thread, link.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I personally like this reviewer and i think Joker is among the worst techtubers or maybe Crit.
> 
> Wendell, Gamer Nexus, Tech deals are my favorite for information and yeah i find hardware unboxed to be good as well as they post good data(TechSpot)
> 
> You won't notice any ram differences as you have a 1060 even a 1070 will barely change most of the time.


I dont know why this is so hard for people to get but let me explain one last time:

If you own a gtx 1070 or above (you could even argue 1060 with gsync, like i have) you really should be playing on a quality 1440p panel. In this situation memory performance is of almost zero concern, yet the last ~800 pages of this thread have focused on memory speeds!

Does that not seem a little nutty to you?

Agreed on tech deals btw, he has been my favorite tech tuber for a while now. I really only watch him and pcper for the really technical stuff.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> The 1006 BIOS is buggy. I still cannot get my RAM stable @3200 CL14. Other bugs. 2T cold boot as you mentioned. That was an issue with the beta too that they didn't fix. Also, saving a settings profile to memory is useless because if the chip does the 5 cold boot failures the profiles are wiped with the rest of the BIOS settings. wth? Also, if you change the profile slot number it will not take effect until the next boot, which means you overwrite your previous save slot. wth? Biostar clearly isn't doing very much testing on these BIOS before releasing them given obvious bugs.


Maybe it's me, but I've been running my posted timings perfectly fine. NAMEGT was running 3600 Mhz on a beta bios a while back. Also ZEN on Xtreme is getting his board back so he gonna test into it more. But I'll be real, I don't have any profiles at all. I change 4 voltages, it's simple on this board and I have it written down. I understand the simplicity behind profiles buy I haven't used them in years. Besides that, I haven't had any bugs so far.

I haven't heard anything else from other owners.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I've been running my posted timings perfectly fine. NAMEGT was running 3600 Mhz on a beta bios a while back. Also ZEN on Xtreme is getting his board back so he gonna test into it more. But I'll be real, I don't have any profiles at all. I change 4 voltages, it's simple on this board and I have it written down. I understand the simplicity behind profiles buy I haven't used them in years. Besides that, I haven't had any bugs so far.
> 
> I haven't heard anything else from other owners.


I don't mind manually setting voltages and ratios, but now when I set 12-15 memory timing values, the IMC can't train on those values, and then my saved profile gets nuked... It makes tweaking take longer. It irritates me.


----------



## Scotty99

I agree don't listen to me.

Buy a gtx 1080ti with 60hz 1080p monitor, then grab yourself some nice tridents so you can justify talking about memory speeds lol.

Ahh this forum, good stuff.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> You have a 1060 for a 1440p which is also ass backwards just on the other side of the spectrum dude


No, it actually makes more sense than a 1080 or 1070.....if you knew what real benefits gsync provides.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No, it actually makes more sense than a 1080 or 1070.....if you knew what real benefits gsync provides.


You're right, i haven't ventured into the elite and classy hardware just yet


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> You're right, i haven't ventured into the elite and classy hardware just yet


I mean think about it.

I could have bought a gtx 1080ti for 700 or a 1080 for 500. Id be getting a lot more FPS, but lowering the benefits gsync would have provided as i would have been at my monitors max refresh rate a lot more of the time.

I decided to go the other way, i spent 220 bucks on a 1060 6gb and ~100 more on my monitor and no matter what FPS I get its gonna look good, there is no worry about capping my FPS at 165 or lowering detail settings to get there.

Gsync is funny like that, its actually better suited as a technology for mid range GPU's.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Because gsync using magic can make the 30 fps to feel like 120+


Not sure what games you are playing, or maybe you are one of those dudes that insists on using the purposefully unoptimized "ultra" settings in games that were designed specifically to sell graphics cards.

Games i play i get anywhere between 90-165 FPS. 90 is where is start to notice the benefits that high hz monitors provide, and that entire range is covered by gsync.

I dont disagree gsync does not fix 30 fps entirely (it does help some), but i dont play any games or adjust my settings in a way where i would ever be in that situation.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I agree don't listen to me.
> 
> Buy a gtx 1080ti with 60hz 1080p monitor, then grab yourself some nice tridents so you can justify talking about memory speeds lol.
> 
> Ahh this forum, good stuff.


But you were telling me about my 4790K @ 5ghz and my change to ryzen 1700 it was a bad idea and i should be getting more frames out of the 4790K..

Then you mention HT off all the things if you had 2600K which have HT would still rocking that instead of ryzen..

HT is a gimmick from intel SINCE P4 days.. Its very rare where it works as intended.
I would leave it off for a pleaseant gaming experience XD

One of the reasons i was using programs like PRIO on windows7 to get rid off the HT crap and have it on for apps that really use it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It can make more difference at 1080p, but it still pales in comparison to CPU clockrates.
> 
> If you can do 4.1 while staying under 1.45v id shoot for that.


Not for nothing i showed pi 32m @ 2400 and 2666....hynix must be slacked per bump...times are same due to this. This is exactly the reason you see no gains..

It was 10 secs slower than 3200 bdie.

10 secs is equal to 3.9 vs 4.0.

In apps that benefit from real latency it can be determined mem clocks are worth = gain of 100mhz cpu...since memory clocks way better than ryzen cores...this is a no brainer.


----------



## savagebunny

So, I'm learning the Pi world and have access to sub timings.

1. I dont have access to anything lower than 6 on tRDRD SCL
2. If I set it to 2 on tWRWR SCL, I gain 15 seconds on wPrime 1024, which I guess I didn't screen shot like a dummy

Here is the album set thus far. I've only improved on 32M so far quite good.


http://imgur.com/MesL9


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So, I'm learning the Pi world and have access to sub timings.
> 
> 1. I dont have access to anything lower than 6 on tRDRD SCL
> 2. If I set it to 2 on tWRWR SCL, I gain 15 seconds on wPrime 1024, which I guess I didn't screen shot like a dummy
> 
> Here is the album set thus far. I've only improved on 32M so far quite good.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MesL9


Lower your tRFC to 256, maybe even 192 if it boots. Should give you a pretty significant boost


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Lower your tRFC to 256, maybe even 192 if it boots. Should give you a pretty significant boost


I figured, I'm slowly lowering it and finding my thershold on this set of sticks + board. Not shooting for records but finally having fun with this Biostar board.


----------



## Sgang

I've a 1800x 1080ti (zotac amp extreme) and i can assure that there's about 7/8 fps with memory running at 2133 and 2666 (corsair LPX vengeance cl15 3000mhz on b350 fatal1ty) in The Witcher 3
At 2133 i'm experiencing a lot of instability in frame rate (x39 multiplier) at 2666 almost no instability and gain of 7/8 fps


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What..? You have no idea what you are talking about my friend.. If you have an 144 Hz monitor or higher at 1080 p you need at least an 1070 for the best performance.
> 
> There is no real difference between 1440 p at lower setting compared to 1080 p at high settings.. I tested this numerous of times in different games and i really couldn't tell the difference between 1440 p or 1080 p at maximum settings except memory usage.
> 
> By memory speeds you mean GPU memory right? Because on RYZEN there really is a big difference, i compared 3200 MHz to 3466 MHz and the performance is rather large especially in gaming. In every day tasks i can't tell the difference but 3Dmark loves fast memory on system and GPU.
> 
> You watch Tech Deals YouTube channel...? That guy has no idea what he is talking about man, he cannot even setup an 990FX rig correctly and compares stock FX chips to overclocked i5's...


He does that to show how far behind FX is to show his audience instead of making 3min benchmark videos. Kind of like how Chew actually makes videos proving what his setups run at.

His best videos are showing 2600K gaming and its still doing well while the FX is far behind.

Hardware Unboxed made a video of comparing a 2500k to a 8350 and a lot of Amd fans said the 8350 would age better for gaming and that for sure didn't happen.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I agree don't listen to me.
> 
> Buy a gtx 1080ti with 60hz 1080p monitor, then grab yourself some nice tridents so you can justify talking about memory speeds lol.
> 
> Ahh this forum, good stuff.


Not one single person in this whole thread said to get a 1080Ti for 60hz but don't you know 120hz takes twice the GPU performance what happens when someone then buys a 240hz monitor?

2560X1440= 3686400
1920X1080 = 2073600

Goes to show 1080P 120hz would be MORE demanding then 1440P 60hz.

Enough said and my 1080 at high even goes down to 65-70FPS at times while being at 100% usage at 1440P.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not sure what games you are playing, or maybe you are one of those dudes that insists on using the purposefully unoptimized "ultra" settings in games that were designed specifically to sell graphics cards.
> 
> Games i play i get anywhere between 90-165 FPS. 90 is where is start to notice the benefits that high hz monitors provide, and that entire range is covered by gsync.
> 
> I dont disagree gsync does not fix 30 fps entirely (it does help some), but i dont play any games or adjust my settings in a way where i would ever be in that situation.


I own a G-sync monitor and with a 1080 and my CPU(same as my 4790K) i could easily tell when the frame rate goes to 55-60fps hell i started to notice 65-70 in GTA5 at high not ultra settings. Who would set grass to ultra anyways lol


----------



## savagebunny

tRFC was a bust any lower than 256, and tWR no lower than 16, but I changes them at the same time.

I had XMP going so I was locked out of those two sub timings to set them lower. Testing them out now. SuperPI all over the place for a noob


----------



## TristanL

i have a bit of a problem here, my Windows refuses to use the AMD SATA Driver for my SSD and two HDDs (OS is on an NVMe).
Disabling/uninstalling the standard sata driver did nothing (will appear again after a restart). As you can see there are two entries under IDE/ATA Controllers, one the standard MS and the preferred AMD.



Once both where installed as AMD SATA Controllers (i guess) and my drives actually used the AMD Driver but i dont know why it changed. Forcing an installation (choosing the path for the .sys) is useless since it always says that the optimal driver is already installed (tried the latest AMD Chipset ad the one on the ASUS page). When I deactivate/uninstall the MS Driver my Drives will just disappear (as expected)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What..? You have no idea what you are talking about my friend.. If you have an 144 Hz monitor or higher at 1080 p you need at least an 1070 for the best performance.
> 
> There is no real difference between 1440 p at lower setting compared to 1080 p at high settings.. I tested this numerous of times in different games and i really couldn't tell the difference between 1440 p or 1080 p at maximum settings except memory usage.
> 
> By memory speeds you mean GPU memory right? Because on RYZEN there really is a big difference, i compared 3200 MHz to 3466 MHz and the performance is rather large especially in gaming. In every day tasks i can't tell the difference but 3Dmark loves fast memory on system and GPU.
> 
> You watch Tech Deals YouTube channel...? That guy has no idea what he is talking about man, he cannot even setup an 990FX rig correctly and compares stock FX chips to overclocked i5's...
> 
> 
> 
> He does that to show how far behind FX is to show his audience instead of making 3min benchmark videos. Kind of like how Chew actually makes videos proving what his setups run at.
> 
> His best videos are showing 2600K gaming and its still doing well while the FX is far behind.
> 
> Hardware Unboxed made a video of comparing a 2500k to a 8350 and a lot of Amd fans said the 8350 would age better for gaming and that for sure didn't happen.
Click to expand...

BF 1 players would strongly disagree.


----------



## 1M4TO

thanks guys for the hlp, im now sitting at testing.
put
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @1M4TO
> 
> Out of 3x R7 1700 only 1 did 3.8GHz high stability at ~1.35V for me. Rest where higher voltage requirement. So it might not be the best but not the worst from my experience.


this one require 1.31 for 3.7 ghz








i did 10 mins of occt with cooler at full throttle , temps were going over 95 so i had to turn the test off. (3.7 1.31v ram @ 2933 1T..temps 95 lol)

the cpu, even in idle, stays at 3.7 all the time, idle temps 50c

i ran the cpu freq at stock with fix voltage at 1.2 and on occt the cpu turns itself off after few seconds..


----------



## LuckyImperial

*PSA about IBT AVX*

Users who run custom tests (larger/smaller memory values) will see different results than those who perform preset tests.

I've noticed that my 1700X at 3.9GHz yeilds about 177GFlops and Results around 3.5E-2 when running the Maximum preset.

When running the Very High preset (what I recommend) I get around 150GFlops and 2.99E-2 Results.

Also, higher memory values don't necessarily mean higher speeds. When I did a custom test using 8000Mb of memory my speeds and results were both lower compared to the default 4096Mb of Very High.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> *PSA about IBT AVX*
> 
> Users who run custom tests (larger/smaller memory values) will see different results than those who perform preset tests.
> 
> I've noticed that my 1700X at 3.9GHz yeilds about 177GFlops and Results around 3.5E-2 when running the Maximum preset.
> 
> When running the Very High preset (what I recommend) I get around 150GFlops and 2.99E-2 Results.
> 
> Also, higher memory values don't necessarily mean higher speeds. When I did a custom test using 8000Mb of memory my speeds and results were both lower compared to the default 4096Mb of Very High.


Gflops are almost meaningless in my experience with IBT , it's not really meant to be a benchmark , but a stability test. On the FX platform I could manage the same gflops at 1400 mhz as I got at 5 ghz .


----------



## gupsterg

I have used custom 13312MB for say 3.8GHz 3200MHz testing, used to get ~175GFlops. Then when I disabled BankGroupSwap and went 3333MHz, I got ~180GFlops, then went 3333MHz Fast setup and got ~185GFlops.



(Note tRFC is not 312 in above screenie but 560 as bug for tRFC was not known at the time)





Lucky Imperial on Very High I get ~177GFlops on 3.8GHz/3333MHz Fast.



I haven't used Very High before so no compares at other setups/UEFIs.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

^^ how was the mem read/writes with bankgroupswap off in your case any gains?


----------



## gupsterg

As I have 1 dimm per channel, single rank it is right setup







.

There is thread in my signature, Ryzen Essential Info with link to owners info DB , see section RAM Info > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ... > BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt







.







W7 can be a little tighter/better IMO than W10C for benching. I borked my W7 SSD earlier today trying to get 3466MHz tight, keep losing at that







. I can only ran ~3500MHz C16 2T loose







. Tried now about 3-4 times, wasting several hours each session.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trolling scotty's fave game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st, Prime Small FFT is a cooling test. Too slow for this platform.
> Use Prime Custom with 90% RAM
> 
> 2nd, No point using BCLK nowadays. Is 3466 available or bootable?
> If Hynix Single Sided, try 3200 16-18-18-18-36-1T
> If that is not bootable, try reverting to factory defaults. Then the usual Core OC first.
> Set RAM to 2666 (almost always guaranteed to boot) 1.45V Dimm.
> Set the above timings and reboot back to BIOS.
> If successful, try 2933 and reboot back to BIOS.
> Again, if successful, jump to 3200.
> 
> If you are using double sided sticks, then you might wanna try keeping it at 2933. And just work on tightening the secondaries.
> 
> Scotty's limited by both CPU Frequency and RAM. And has been in denial that it doesn't scale with RAM even tho has been proven to be wrong by numerous guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an example?
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7/3779/hwbot_x265_1080p
> 
> Check my score and my clocks. Compare it to the other guys'.
> Check their cooling too.


I have attained 3333 Mhz on my Hynix with CL 18 @ 1.38V but AIDA64 memory latency is actually 74.5ns vs 3200Mhz CL16 16-18-18-38 (just under 74ns) or 3200Mhz CL16 16-16-16-38 1.35V (just under 73ns , Prime95 12 hours). Sticks are rated 3200MHz CL16 16-18-18-38 1.35V.

I hit 3466Mhz CL18 18-20-20-42 with 2T command rate @1.4V and in AIDA64 it says 72.4ns but it was unstable







.

Is it a memory hole at 3333MHz maybe?

SuperPi 32M on old HDD (dirty Win 8.1 OS) with 3200MHz CL16 is ~ 10min at stock clocks on my system (between 9 min 43s and 10 min ).

I see all these users with sub 70ns AIDA64 memory latency and it confirms that 3200Mhz Hynix is a bad buy unless you get it for far cheaper (~$120 vs $180 is +50% more money).


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I have attained 3333 Mhz on my Hynix with CL 18 @ 1.38V but AIDA64 memory latency is actually 74.5ns vs 3200Mhz CL16 16-18-18-38 (just under 74ns) or 3200Mhz CL16 16-16-16-38 1.35V (just under 73ns , Prime95 12 hours). Sticks are rated 3200MHz CL16 16-18-18-38 1.35V.
> 
> I hit 3466Mhz CL18 18-20-20-42 with 2T command rate @1.4V and in AIDA64 it says 72.4ns but it was unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is it a memory hole at 3333MHz maybe?
> 
> SuperPi 32M on old HDD (dirty Win 8.1 OS) with 3200MHz CL16 is ~ 10min at stock clocks on my system (between 9 min 43s and 10 min ).
> 
> I see all these users with sub 70ns AIDA64 memory latency and it confirms that 3200Mhz Hynix is a bad buy unless you get it for far cheaper (~$120 vs $180 is +50% more money).


I can get to 3440 with muuuch tighter timings, using the 3333 multiplier and base clock (and it's stable). You could try that i guess. I was never able to make 3466 stable


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong. There are a lot of people like me that play at 1080p with a 1080 or 1080ti. First off there ARE games that a 4ghz Ryzen
> and 1080ti will be under 60 fps at times with ULTRA graphics settings, hair works, sbao, ect. Also 1080p on a nice 60hz IPS display looks
> a hell of a lot better than 144 fps on some ****ty TN or VA panel (those are for professional gamers that make a living if they are one microsecond
> faster than the next guy, and they put setting all to low and the games look like ****). I like to enjoy the visuals of my games, not a blur. Secondly I run
> two 32" 1080p monitors so I can game on one and watch stocks or videos or chat apps on the other. A good gpu is needed for that. Thirdly, almost
> NO games have 4k textures or they would be a 200GB download, so you are displaying 1080p textures on your 4k screen anyways, it doesn't look
> much different. once there are FAST 4K displays with no ghosting or image lag and games are all 200GB with 4k texture packs, then something over
> 1080p makes sense, but right now a dual monitor setup gives you far more readable real estate to work with.


k


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> One thing i wish AMD would allow is per core overclocking on these chips. Is that something that can be achieved with a bios update?


Considering nearly all of our Ryzen chips pretty much have a clock speed wall 4.0-4.1; not sure how useful that would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ryzen isnt worth the upgrade for most people if you are already on a overclocked i7 from 2600k up. Best to wait til zen 2 and see if clockrates come up. That video from hardware canucks is funny, they are playing games while rendering video....not something most people are going to do.
> 
> I was on a 2500k and 4c4t was starting to show its limitations, but hyperthreading is going to carry i7's for a couple more years.


I went from a 4770K to 6700k to my 1700; only negative for me has been LOL having lower FPS. My overall experience has been great, granted I just went from a 980Ti ->1080Ti so everything is just peachy at 1440p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> i7 should have served you well. And I am being serious. Pure gamers will not need to consider Ryzen. Especially if you want to invest in things like fast RAM and better cooling.


I suppose so, I like the increased multitasking with a minor hit on fps; feels reasonable to me atm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ram makes literally no difference in games at 1440p. Tested overwatch, ffxiv, wow, fallout 4. From 2133 to 2933 no difference. I can do cas 10 at 2133, cas 14 at 2933, there is maybe a 1-3 FPS difference throughout that entire range.
> 
> TLDR, if you play at 1440p dont bother worrying about ram, get CPU clocks as high as possible.


Why not just try and do higher clocks on both?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

That's enough arguing for one day. Let's get back on track please and behave.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> in what sense of slaugther the 10% difference on a golden 6900k sample or the price ?
> 
> Because i would not call a 10% over a slaughter costing like 150% more


He's either joking, or he is a fool.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> in what sense of slaugther the 10% difference on a golden 6900k sample or the price ?
> 
> Because i would not call a 10% over a slaughter costing like 150% more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's either joking, or he is a fool.
Click to expand...

What ya think?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What ya think?


Like i said be real cool if we could see both clocked at the same frequency


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What ya think?


You don't seem like too much of an idiot so I am going with "joking".

;-)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said be real cool if we could see both clocked at the same frequency
Click to expand...

Can't do both ATM. And may have missed saving scores. But Ryzen will end up faster by a lot. Considering you need to take off the 500-600MHz off the 6900K. Easily taking out the OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem like too much of an idiot so I am going with "joking".
> 
> ;-)
Click to expand...

Was about to hit that button.
















But no, nothing in there was a joke. Reality bites. It's a different story for 3DM 11 tho. But you can see that optimisations matter between the two CPUs.


----------



## Scotty99

Whats the avg volts people seem to be needing for 4.0? First try at 3.9ghz 1.376v is stable. (havent tried lower)

Man this dark rock pro 3 is smexy


----------



## SuperZan

Depends on what you do for stability. If all I did was game and I wasn't at all worried about doing my full range of testing, I could probably run lower than I do. Given my already low voltage for 4.0GHz, it wouldn't be worth it for my use-case to save that .01 or even .02.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Depends on what you do for stability. If all I did was game and I wasn't at all worried about doing my full range of testing, I could probably run lower than I do. Given my already low voltage for 4.0GHz, it wouldn't be worth it for my use-case to save that .01 or even .02.


Dayyum 1.37, ya pretty sure my chip wont do that, although i havent tried yet. Im just doing a half hour of prime to start, but i actually think what i was doing before i got this cooler is more stressful.

Load up two games, run cinebench 10x while the cpu-z stress test is going.

Load temps btw are 70c on dark rock pro 3 with 1.376v, with fans only at 1100 rpm.....if anyone was curious about this cooler.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> So what is currently recommended mobo/16gb RAM for 1700 CPU?
> 
> Also is the stock HSF good enough (noise/heat) to push it to 3.8Ghz (silicon lottery pending)?
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading my [email protected] w 16gb RAM and gtx 1070 gpu rig. I game, browse internet and do some photo editing. My rig also acts as media server when not gaming with 7 HDDs connected to it. I have pci-e SATA cards, so limited # of SATA ports on mobo should not be a problem. I'm planning to use bring Gtx 1070 and possibly Corsair TX750 PSU for the new build.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Gigabyte X370 K7 is also a nice board with bclk adjustment, dual lan etc.. and it has an official agesa 1.0.0.6 bios released for it so less problems with ram. For ram getting anything rated at 3200C14 1.35v will work well. I got G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK for my system before launch and it's worked great at it's rated speed even on the release F2 bios of my K7 board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Friend wants to know if the 1800x can match his i7 4470k @4.4 in gaming , hes interested in more cores cause he does quite a bit of streaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dont recommend people with i7's from the past few gens upgrade to ryzen, not enough properly coded software out yet. In time it would pay off, but he is better waiting for ryzen 2 probably.
Click to expand...

I had an i7 4790K before this that ran at stock 4.2-4.4Ghz, this 1700 at 4Ghz with 3200C14 ram can only just keep up with it for per core speed. Having twice the cores is pretty nice. If he wants to upgrade i'd recommend getting the 4Ghz binned 1700 from siliconlottery, and getting a decent mobo and ram kit.

Worth noting that if he has fast ram for his current setup then ryzen can't quite match it, my old z97 sabertooth setup with the same i7 4790K had 2400C10 ram and that boosted cpu performance by 10-12% at stock clocks before that mobo died and I replaced it with a H97 board that ran the ram at 1600C9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Check this out guys.
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/motherboards/43992-gigabyte-puts-ryzen-in-mini-itx-form-factor


I'm going to buy the **** outta that, my ncase needs some amd in it.


----------



## Scotty99

Curious how my dark rock pro 3 stacks up to AIO's.

Just ran aida stress test for 20 mins (forgot i had the trial version) 71c was max it hit with fans never going above 1200 rpm (1.376v). I have no idea what my fan curve is in bios but legit you cant hear anything out of my PC with your ear next to the case lol. I dont even know what the fans on this cooler max out at.


----------



## rjeftw

It would be nice to see some more ITX boards trickle out at some point!

I really need new thermal paste, I think I did a piss poor job pasting when I put my h100i V2 back in. Any recommendations gents, all I have at the moment is some older AS5 and MX-2. If I can just stop working for a few days I might actually get to finally mess with my machine :'(


----------



## chew*

You and me both work wise.

I do not bother with special paste on air. I build computers for race cars. I have plain white fet paste. Its cheap its a large quantity. It works.

Cold matters. Wrong paste can crack or seperate.


----------



## Scotty99

I picked up a tube of deep cool z5 for 4 bucks and i really like it, its more runny in comparison to something like IC diamond which is annoying to apply.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You don't seem like too much of an idiot so I am going with "joking".
> 
> ;-)


LoL i dont think he is been serious at all, if i was real serious about it, i would not even post the benches he did even with the golden 6900k just to prove intel is superior.

That 10% extra playing sillicon lottery avg 6900k overclock is around 4.3-4.4 and all that, it will cost you %150 more the motherboard alone is like $500 stacks lol and let's not forget you would have to buy ram to support quad channel to use at full potential that 2011 thats 2kits... You can get 3x ryzens 1700 with mobo and ram included lol for the same price and still have money for burger king lol.

2011 become mainstrean and high end part obsolete once ryzen came out thats how i see it. Most ppl that buy this systems dont even use all those pci lanes. Even the poor support on multi gpus and all that. Its just paying for features you are not gonna use. I would dare to say that the extra perf he got is thanks to the use of that ram and not the cpu perse. So is even worst in comparison. Ryzen just proved that intel 2011 CPUs dont use multiple cores in harmony even with a higher ipc.

This is ram R&W


In top of that i bet you he have binned by that point that 2011 combo so is pretty optimal working together so those 10% are even marginal at this point lol..

Now imagine a ryzen with quad support lol

I would not even dare to buy if money wasnt a question. Im in this hobby for too long to expend that much money for a mere 10% plus the sillicon lottery.


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Hi all--

Looking for some advice. I found a great price on a new R7 1700 for ~$240 and then shortly after found another great deal on a new 1700X for ~$270. I have both currently and want to use one and sell the other on eBay. My question is which one to keep? I'm running on a x370 Taichi and NH-DH15 cooler. I'd love to get as high an overlock as possible, but also sensitive to the best value (I realize $30 for an extra 100mhz isn't a great tradeoff).

Anyway, any thoughts on how I should proceed? Some ideas:


I could test the 1700 and see if I won the silicon lottery and if so, keep it and sell the 1700X new. If not, sell the 1700 used and keep the 1700x.
Use the 1700X and sell the 1700 new without testing
Use the 1700 and sell the 1700X without testing

Weird scenario I know, but curious on what others think.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You and me both work wise.
> 
> I do not bother with special paste on air. I build computers for race cars. I have plain white fet paste. Its cheap its a large quantity. It works.
> 
> Cold matters. Wrong paste can crack or seperate.


True. Had a short LN2 run a while ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You don't seem like too much of an idiot so I am going with "joking".
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> LoL i dont think he is been serious at all, if i was real serious about it, i would not even post the benches he did even with the golden 6900k just to prove intel is superior.
> 
> That 10% extra playing sillicon lottery avg 6900k overclock is around 4.3-4.4 and all that, it will cost you %150 more the motherboard alone is like $500 stacks lol and let's not forget you would have to buy ram to support quad channel to use at full potential that 2011 thats 2kits... You can get 3x ryzens 1700 with mobo and ram included lol for the same price and still have money for burger king lol.
> 
> 2011 become mainstrean and high end part obsolete once ryzen came out thats how i see it. Most ppl that buy this systems dont even use all those pci lanes. Even the poor support on multi gpus and all that. Its just paying for features you are not gonna use. I would dare to say that the extra perf he got is thanks to the use of that ram and not the cpu perse. So is even worst in comparison. Ryzen just proved that intel 2011 CPUs dont use multiple cores in harmony even with a higher ipc.
> 
> This is ram R&W
> 
> 
> In top of that i bet you he have binned by that point that 2011 combo so is pretty optimal working together so those 10% are even marginal at this point lol..
> 
> Now imagine a ryzen with quad support lol
> 
> I would not even dare to buy if money wasnt a question. Im in this hobby for too long to expend that much money for a mere 10% plus the sillicon lottery.
Click to expand...

Waaah!

I get no points for sarcasm!


----------



## chew*

Ln2 this weekend mus. That and a video on air planned...

Quick summary on 2.40.

Bank group swap taichi = bad advice...no worka

Geardown no worka when you want it to worka.

High odt on certain dimms no worka.

Stop giving c6h advice to taichi owners.

Tired of the your doing it wrong posts.


----------



## mus1mus

I wish I have a dewar myself. This hobby is so niche round here that I have to do drastic measure just to get my feet wet.


----------



## chew*

I have a contract with a mom and pop welding supply shop. Been locked into a price for like 7 years lol. Free dewar rental. $1 liter.


----------



## mus1mus

lucky bits.









BTW, I wish Taichi has some buttons.







great benching board!


----------



## chew*

Kill a board with buttons...desolder. Resolder on taichi


----------



## mus1mus

Not killing the K7 for yhe Taichi









I love it more than you know.









BTW, my chip, while a good one, may have a very weak IMC on cold.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

@chew* @mus1mus

Is there anything i can do to the subtimings to further optimise them at this point?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Real mem speed is 3440mhz.


----------



## chew*

Yah...use bclk and lower strap. Can pull down the right side timing that way.

I assume all chips do 2666 so im tuned there. I project outcomes at that spd score wise. 32m should be easy.

6:54 @ 5.2 is slow...i could beat that with hynix DR @ 5.0

Of course that is all ego...not math and extensive testing and just knowing what time will be due to all the testing.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I did some tests too see if 2933Mhz memory with tighter timings would be faster than my 3200Mhz final results.
> 
> And my 2933Mhz 12.15.(12).15.30.45 (235) 1T results in similar performance to 3200Mhz 14.17.(17).17.40.58 (???) 1T.
> 10min 48.154sec *VS* 10min 48.870sec
> 
> So my final 3200Mhz 13.17.(14).17.30.44 (300) 1T was best after all. Is 10sec faster than 2933 in superPi32M.
> 10min 38.714sec
> 
> CPU at stock Auto clock for comparisons.


Tested some more today...









tRDWR 10 --> 9
tWRRD 0 ---> 0

for my old CL13 above, shaved off a little on superPI32M.
10min 32.450sec

8 and 0 did not work together.. any suggestion on how to set these correctly? I've seen people use 6/3 8/1 etc. Things I should try?


----------



## chew*

1,2,3 work fine...i noticed 32m got inconsistency below 3.

You should really test @ 4 gig to alleviate bottle necks...but since i know the basic [email protected] 3.2g if your hitting 9:34 you are really fast and using asrock or gigabyte.

9:44 you are either slow on giga/asrock or fast on asus/msi.

9:54 slow on asus/msi

You should not be using w10...its not allowed #1 its not allowed because its buggy #2 it is so inconsistent it makes testing pointless #3

The above times are"bench stable" add another 5-10 secs for 24/7 stable settings


----------



## Nighthog

Well either way.. got errors again... Didn't test that change thoroughly.









9/1 or 8/1 was no good either to boot, just goes to backup bios and need a CMOS reset.


----------



## budgetgamer120

anyone tried this motherboard?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138452


----------



## chew*

I would just run 6/3 night hog.


----------



## savagebunny

Ya, W10 is just slow for SuperPI, I'm so close to sub 9 min, plus W10 is just crap. Either way, I dont feel like getting W7 running, was curious what I was able to obtain.


----------



## NameUnknown

I fear my desktop has finally crapped out on me so I have a question for all of you Ryzen 7 owners. How do we feel they perform for day to day use, gaming, programming, and running multiple virtual machines? I've seen benchmarks and seen the comparisons to 7700Ks, but I wanted some opinions from people who actually use them regularly.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are on the Taichi, don't jump straight into 3200 MHz RAM.
> 
> Try to set it to 2666 with Manual Primary timings. Say 14-14-14-14-34. Give it around 1.4 DDR Voltage and reboot to BIOS.
> 
> If that is successful, raise it to the next multiplier. Repeat that process til you get into 3200 or higher if allowed.
> 
> Also, saving the OC Profile after a succesful boot will help you a ton when tweaking the Memory clocks and timings on that board.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Remember, 2666 is not your goal. It's just a safe way to guarantee immediate training to pass from a fresh start. But after finding the maximum RAM clock that your system allows, no need to do that on the next boot.


It will vary based on RAM and IMC, but currently to hit 3466 I have to set all my timings @ 2133, then boot to 3200, then 3466. Kinda wonky but it works. Shotgunning still doesn't work. I have a profile with all my voltages and timings set in advance with base speed @ 2133.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> How is everyone getting 1800+ on a Ryzen @ 3.9 on Cinebench R15? I'm running 3.9 and 3200 14-14-14-34 memory and can get around 1670 tops. Am I missing something?


I have never broken 1800, but then I haven't tried that hard for it.

Best I did with Ryzen Master-set DDR4-3200 and CPU @ 4075 MHz was 1795.

Best I've done with post-1.0.0.6 DDR4-3466 and CPU @ 4000 MHz is 1792. I'm sure if I punched the CPU speed back up there, I could break 1800.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well, over here on AMD we just got HT haha.
> I believe that, but a 7700K is quite the powerhouse. Also, yeah, I've never used HT until my 1700X...which doesn't seem to suffer from any microstuttering.


It isn't really HT though. AMD's SMT implementation is not the same as Intel's. Even Intel has changed their SMT implementation quite a bit over the years. HT on a 7700k is not the same as HT on 3.2C or what have you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> GPU really matters little at 1440p when having the ram speed discussion.
> 
> People in this thread just like to make believe ram speed matters, what else would they do all day otherwise?


It seems to make a difference at lower resolutions where so many early reviewers panned Summit Ridge as being poor for gaming performance. An example: I recently messed with doing FPS tests in Diamond City (the entrance, where you can get slowdown looking around the settlement). Running RAM @ stock (2133, 15-15-15-36 1T or whatever it is) caused fps to dip to maybe 48 minimum or worse running 1600x1200, all max settings, Powercolor R9 390. MemOC to DDR4-3466 14-14-14-28 1T with all other settings the same brought me up to maybe 58 mins fps. Though Trinity Tower brought me back down to 50 fps or so . . . I shudder to think what that would have been like with the stock RAM setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats the avg volts people seem to be needing for 4.0? First try at 3.9ghz 1.376v is stable. (havent tried lower)
> 
> Man this dark rock pro 3 is smexy


Depends on what you are doing @ 4.0 GHz. I can get by with only 1.35v for most tasks, but anything AVX related, I need around 1.4v or crassssshhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I do not bother with special paste on air.


I do! I have used both CLU and Conductonaut. I love both of them. Conductonaut is hard to handle, though. Actually they both are in their own ways.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I fear my desktop has finally crapped out on me so I have a question for all of you Ryzen 7 owners. How do we feel they perform for day to day use, gaming, programming, and running multiple virtual machines? I've seen benchmarks and seen the comparisons to 7700Ks, but I wanted some opinions from people who actually use them regularly.


Let me put it this way as you mention the 7700K.. i had a [email protected] and i dont dont regrete NOTHING of the change.. Swap builds in a instant as soon i saw ryzen getting perf with faster ram... In the beginning i was 50/50 because of the 2133 dilema..

Do you ever consider a 6900K on a 2011 board because of moar cores but the price throw you off even knowing it was lacking ipc compared to the quad cores?

If yes then there you go and for a fraction of the price XD


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Ya, W10 is just slow for SuperPI, I'm so close to sub 9 min, plus W10 is just crap. Either way, I dont feel like getting W7 running, was curious what I was able to obtain.


Ok your 2k low i see what is wrong.

To start with bottom 2 left timings 2/2 or 3/3

tRRD s multiplied by 4 +8 max = tfaw.

Laman terms set tfaw to 24-32.


----------



## Cool Mike

Running the ASRock X370 professional with latest bios version 2.4 (Agesa 1.0.0.6).

My GSkill Flare 3200 14-14-14-34 (2x8GB) now running 3466 14-14-14-34 rock solid. SOC Voltage at 1.15V and Memory voltage at 1.45V.


----------



## drmrlordx

So 3466 seems to be the common limit for B-die running 24/7 AVX-stable systems. Unless someone (aside from chew lulz) has 3600 or higher stable on y-cruncher and Prime95 Blend suitable for 24/7 use?


----------



## chew*

Yah not on asrock. Maybe asus.


----------



## Scotty99

I must be clairvoyant or something. When i set my 3.9ghz OC yesterday not only did i pick a number out of thin air, but i did it with offset (no idea what it was going to load into windows at). It turned out that 1.376v number which was aida and prime stable after 30 mins was exactly what i needed, tried 3925mhz today and PC rebooted after 4 mins of aida lol.

Thats my story for today. Probably sticking with 3.9, 4.0 is gonna need at least 1.425, not sure if worth.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok your 2k low i see what is wrong.
> 
> To start with bottom 2 left timings 2/2 or 3/3
> 
> tRRD s multiplied by 4 +8 max = tfaw.
> 
> Laman terms set tfaw to 24-32.


Thanks man, the bottom two, the SCL timings which are 6 I believe, I can't not change them any lower besides the tWRWR SCL? I'm going off memory, For example, I'm stuck at 6/2 when I do it, gain a bit of latency and lose Pi time, but I also didn't change any of the other values. I'll message with them tonight and see what I can get.


----------



## coreykill99

hey chew, when you were talking the other day about your 32gDR bin settings. you made mention of pumping too much voltage into the VDDP line @1.2V
im looking all over and I cannot find exactly what VDDP is for. I was playing around with the profile and slowly lowered it back down. then set it @ auto and its sitting at 0.928V according to hwinfo64.
im currently running some iterations of SuperPI ATM and will do some more IBT and see what happens, along with some cold boots. I just wasn't sure what VDDP is for exactly and if I had needed to leave it alone.
You had seemed slightly concerned about it. so I pushed it back down is all. Any thoughts?


----------



## chew*

Taichi is missing some settings or rather they are there but do not work.

I was experiencing some random bsod after 12+ hours when i finally caught it it was pci x graphics related.

Soc made 0 diff if not worse. Switched to vddp. Which can juice what i am targeting...among other things according to reliable sources....could just be my chip. It is not in the "cherry" category.


----------



## iTurn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($294.49 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus - CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AM4 Motherboard ($236.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($211.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* PNY - CS1311 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
*Video Card:* Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING Video Card ($768.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1862.43
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-30 22:05 EDT-0400_



Looking for a critique on these components in regards of best performance (mainly mobo / ram / cpu synergy)


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($294.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AM4 Motherboard ($236.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($211.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* PNY - CS1311 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> *Video Card:* Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING Video Card ($768.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1862.43
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-30 22:05 EDT-0400_
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a critique on these components in regards of best performance (mainly mobo / ram / cpu synergy)


Looks good to me, only change id make us a higher wattage PSU. Not only for years down the road say you wanted to add another 1080ti, but for a silent fan.
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/LCfp99/evga-power-supply-220g20850xr


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($294.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AM4 Motherboard ($236.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($211.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* PNY - CS1311 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> *Video Card:* Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING Video Card ($768.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1862.43
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-30 22:05 EDT-0400_
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a critique on these components in regards of best performance (mainly mobo / ram / cpu synergy)


Well your choice is very different from what I would buy. I would go for value and as such the mobo can cost 50% and RAM too unless the prices went up again even more, can definitely go down $100 on those in total even $200 when you don't go so overboard.
I would definitely not recommend the RGB RAM and rather pick one that's for sure Samsung B die and doesn't have RGB, as far as I remember there were some issues with the RGB RAM kits. It's a useless gimmick anyway. 3.6Ghz should be B die but better check.
As far as GPU goes, I think the best Ti is the EVGA FTW3 or what's the name? Would not buy ASUS again, no thanks.


----------



## Pursuit of OC

I know the memory discussion is probably over but as a final memory stability test running passmark memtest86 and doing around 10 passes of test 8 random number sequence will find errors after 2-3 minutes.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> I know the memory discussion is probably over


It will never be over as DDR4 chips change, microcode revisions are released, new boards are released, new steppings are released, etc.


----------



## yendor

benchers. 4k .on ryzen.

https://valid.x86.fr/wlr80s

some great little bdie out there.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Looks good to me, only change id make us a higher wattage PSU. Not only for years down the road say you wanted to add another 1080ti, but for a silent fan.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/LCfp99/evga-power-supply-220g20850xr


Will look into that PSU but I'd never go SLI for some odd reason I'm not sensitive to FPS but microstutter kills me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well your choice is very different from what I would buy. I would go for value and as such the mobo can cost 50% and RAM too unless the prices went up again even more, can definitely go down $100 on those in total even $200 when you don't go so overboard.
> I would definitely not recommend the RGB RAM and rather pick one that's for sure Samsung B die and doesn't have RGB, as far as I remember there were some issues with the RGB RAM kits. It's a useless gimmick anyway. 3.6Ghz should be B die but better check.
> As far as GPU goes, I think the best Ti is the EVGA FTW3 or what's the name? Would not buy ASUS again, no thanks.


Got a link of the recommended RAM?
The Asus is regarded as the best performer and EVGA the best consumer perks, I've never had RMA issues with ASUS though.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($294.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AM4 Motherboard ($236.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($211.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* PNY - CS1311 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> *Video Card:* Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING Video Card ($768.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1862.43
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-30 22:05 EDT-0400_
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a critique on these components in regards of best performance (mainly mobo / ram / cpu synergy)


mobo's fine. k7, taichi are not only less expensive but performing at least as well as the crosshair. the asus 370 strix looks might be a player
cpu is the value purchase in the ryzen 7 lineup. 1800x level performance is not guaranteed though and 1800x can be had for quite a bit less than original msrp if you shop, same for 1700x
ram - good bin bdie. but I think the rgb part is fubar and gskill ain't gonna convince me otherwise til it stops breaking . Fixable but annoying.

a good 1700 and that bin of samsung bdie work well together in my experience. played well on a couple of boards for me and better on the cheap little board than a couple of more expensive ones.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($294.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AM4 Motherboard ($236.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($211.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* PNY - CS1311 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> *Video Card:* Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING Video Card ($768.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1862.43
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-30 22:05 EDT-0400
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a critique on these components in regards of best performance (mainly mobo / ram / cpu synergy)


These parts should all be very compatible and on the CH6 you shouldn't have an issue getting at least 3200 out of that RAM. For people who aren't as interested in tweaking and testing, the CH6 is a great choice as so much of the legwork has been done by our many CH6 resident owners (check @gupsterg's signature threads for loads of info) plus Raja and Elmor who are active in the CH6 owner's thread. PSU should be satisfactory and the P2 is a great line. I've run quite a few and had only one of the 1000w P2's give out on me, but EVGA support was helpful as always. It's a nice build and if you're gaming at 1440p or 2160p you'll not be missing out on performance from Intel. I run the RGB ram as well and haven't had any problems, but that's a big-time YMMV. I run firmware-level RGB options on my motherboard, used Aura precisely once to set my GPU to rainbow breathe, and have never attempted to change my RAM from its natural RGB breathe state.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> benchers. 4k .on ryzen.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wlr80s
> 
> some great little bdie out there.


fwiw my friend said he got to 4200 mhz on some corsiar before it conked out on him, but he had no validations just screenies similar to what I showed the other day.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($294.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - CROSSHAIR VI HERO ATX AM4 Motherboard ($236.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($211.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* PNY - CS1311 960GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> *Video Card:* Asus - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING Video Card ($768.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 650W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1862.43
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-06-30 22:05 EDT-0400_
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a critique on these components in regards of best performance (mainly mobo / ram / cpu synergy)


Memory - Skip RGB. Do eet!
Storage - Search for a similarly priced NVME SSDs. wayyyyyyy faster! even if you end up getting just half the capacity, way worth the money.
PSU is fine for single card.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> benchers. 4k .on ryzen.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wlr80s
> 
> some great little bdie out there.
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw my friend said he got to 4200 mhz on some corsiar before it conked out on him, but he had no validations just screenies similar to what I showed the other day.
Click to expand...











Well. I am stuck on 2133 on the K7 during a short run on cold. Getting lots of issues that ruined the fun.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> mobo's fine. k7, taichi are not only less expensive but performing at least as well as the crosshair. the asus 370 strix looks might be a player
> cpu is the value purchase in the ryzen 7 lineup. 1800x level performance is not guaranteed though and 1800x can be had for quite a bit less than original msrp if you shop, same for 1700x
> ram - good bin bdie. but I think the rgb part is fubar and gskill ain't gonna convince me otherwise til it stops breaking . Fixable but annoying.
> 
> a good 1700 and that bin of samsung bdie work well together in my experience. played well on a couple of boards for me and better on the cheap little board than a couple of more expensive ones.


Alright I'll look at a 1700x, Taichi was my first choice but I have a b&w build now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> These parts should all be very compatible and on the CH6 you shouldn't have an issue getting at least 3200 out of that RAM. For people who aren't as interested in tweaking and testing, the CH6 is a great choice as so much of the legwork has been done by our many CH6 resident owners (check @gupsterg
> 's signature threads for loads of info) plus Raja and Elmor who are active in the CH6 owner's thread. PSU should be satisfactory and the P2 is a great line. I've run quite a few and had only one of the 1000w P2's give out on me, but EVGA support was helpful as always. It's a nice build and if you're gaming at 1440p or 2160p you'll not be missing out on performance from Intel. I run the RGB ram as well and haven't had any problems, but that's a big-time YMMV. I run firmware-level RGB options on my motherboard, used Aura precisely once to set my GPU to rainbow breathe, and have never attempted to change my RAM from its natural RGB breathe state.


Yea I don't want to do too much tweaking (I work on computers all day).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Memory - Skip RGB. Do eet!
> Storage - Search for a similarly priced NVME SSDs. wayyyyyyy faster! even if you end up getting just half the capacity, way worth the money.
> PSU is fine for single card.


I have m.2 drive, the list is for things I plan to buy.
Seen enough people say skip the RGB RAM so I'm going to pass on it.

Thanks all.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh. You just want the computer to work all day?

Pick the Gigabyte K7 or G5 then.
Crosshair needs a bit of fiddling to dial in right. So is the Taichi.
Maybe orkin can shed a light about the MSI.


----------



## chew*

Taichi definitely needs fiddling. Has bugs that are holding it back. 2.40 broke bclk slightly..115 now vs 120 easy prior.

BGS not applying.

Geardown wonky.

Just to name a few of the more obvious issues. Has more but no sense going over it.

Reported and awaiting fixes.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I am stuck on 2133 on the K7 during a short run on cold. Getting lots of issues that ruined the fun.


Single stage...invest in one. Great for pretesting...cold enough to kick a nasty imc coldbug in to tune on before going ln2


----------



## gupsterg

@iTurn

I luv my R7 1700







.

Yeah an "X" CPU tends to hit better OC, but it is ~+100-200MHz usually, but there are members with golden chips IMO ( looking at you @mus1mus







). I reckon also more "X" CPU owners feel bewildered on OC headroom than non "X".

For example all core boost on R7 1700 is 3.2GHz, 3.8GHz you should get with ease, ~+19% gain. On a 1700X, 3.5GHz is ACB at stock and on a 1800X, 3.7GHz is ACB. So you can see they feel like "oh why didn't I get a R7 1700" when they don't reach at or above 4.0GHz. I have seen many a post by X CPU owners having this viewpoint.

The Wraith Spire LED depending on room ambient/case airflow setup could get you near ACB 3.7GHz or even 3.8GHz. If in your particular location/case setup it's not ideal then you maybe able to gain some money back to spend on another cooler by selling it. Only yesterday I noted a post by a member stating they got $40 for theirs, I got £50 for mine, netted ~£45 off my R7 1700 this way







.

How G.Skill have implemented the RGB function is it needs SPD write enabled, some manufacturers use a differing method. See Voodoo Jungle, author of Thaiphoon Burners posts. If like SuperZan you set your RGB once and without say monitoring SW running in the background you should be OK. The issues happened because G.Skill, Asus, Gigabyte, etc SW was not "locking" the SMBus, *Asus have fixed their SW now.* SIV has a information page where it can tell you which SW is "locking" the SMBus, so when "activity" is going on collisions don't occur, these collisions were what corrupted the SPD data on G.Skill RGB RAM.

3200MHz C14 G.Skill kits a lot of members have had good results on, that 3600MHz C16 kit I've seen a member gain ~3475MHz with C14, link, link. As always with OC'ing YMMV. Personally if buying again I'd try to snag 3600MHz C15 G.Skill kit.

I like my C6H a lot, UEFI has plethora of well laid out and nicely labeled options. I have owned it since launch, the UEFI has moved on by nice leaps. IMO the only ***** in it's armor is SuperPi, other than that it benches as good if not better than other mobos. As stated by SuperZan support has been fantastic by Elmor and [email protected] plus The Stilt on that board. Even if you don't like tweaking, with minimal changes to UEFI you'll get a nice setup IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I am stuck on 2133 on the K7 during a short run on cold. Getting lots of issues that ruined the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single stage...invest in one. Great for pretesting...cold enough to kick a nasty imc coldbug in to tune on before going ln2
Click to expand...

I am not sampling CPUs to need one.









I play the lottery most of the time. And somewhat got lucky a few times.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

I'm considering building a waterloop for my 1700x... I really want that 4.05-4.1GHz 24/7...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @iTurn
> 
> How G.Skill have implemented the RGB function is it needs SPD write enabled, some manufacturers use a differing method. See Voodoo Jungle, author of Thaiphoon Burners posts. If like SuperZan you set your RGB once and without say monitoring SW running in the background you should be OK. The issues happened because G.Skill, Asus, Gigabyte, etc SW was not "locking" the SMBus, *Asus have fixed their SW now.* SIV has a information page where it can tell you which SW is "locking" the SMBus, so when "activity" is going on collisions don't occur, these collisions were what corrupted the SPD data on G.Skill RGB RAM.


Ryzen motherboards seem more likely to break teh gskilll rgb, true. but before it became better known it was breaking. and breaking where it should not have at all.

Where spd write was disabled. Intel platform. On more than one vendor's products. Gskill disingenuously blames everyone else but hasn't come up with the magic answer other than "well this stuff uses smbus'


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno if I saw any posts from Intel owners regarding issues, but I don't read Intel stuff any more







, but I think they would also have issues. AFAIK on X99 has SPD Write blocked in say UEFI and needs enabling. G.Skill forum guide, *all other platforms there is no block by default*.

IIRC Trident Z launched ~Dec 16, now Ryzen launched ~Mar 17. I reckon at this point there may have been a large influx in users buying RGB RAM, so it got highlighted. I reckon if the guy who did the Ryzen killed my G.Skill RAM YT video hadn't publicized it may have gone on unnoticed for a little longer.

Then as stated to get corrupt SPD a member needs to have been playing with settings and using another SW accessing SMBus at the time. Which may have not have happened or happened and gone unnoticed, etc. Only today a member via PM was asking some info on Ryzen OC'ing, he has had his rig some months with RGB RAM and not changed a single RGB setting or installed the SW to allow it. So there could well have been Intel users without issues for months, then some RMA like Ryzen owners and not knowing what went on.

I agree pants implementation, Voodoo Jungle has said other manufacturers use differing method, which exactly are OK I don't know.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

To me ryzen 1700 is the sweet spot. You can win lottery get a 4ghz chip or you cant. I dont think the extra money on the 1800x is worth the money. 100-200mhz to guaranteed a 4ghz not worth it.

Its not the same achieving a 800mhz+ overclock on all cores on a 1700 than a 200+ overclock on a 1800x.

Thats just screams value right there. I would settle for a 3.8GHz on a ryzen thats the sweet spot for it anyway.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno if I saw any posts from Intel owners regarding issues, but I don't read Intel stuff any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I think they would also have issues. AFAIK on X99 has SPD Write blocked in say UEFI and needs enabling. G.Skill forum guide, *all other platforms there is no block by default*.
> 
> IIRC Trident Z launched ~Dec 16, now Ryzen launched ~Mar 17. I reckon at this point there may have been a large influx in users buying RGB RAM, so it got highlighted. I reckon if the guy who did the Ryzen killed my G.Skill RAM YT video hadn't publicized it may have gone on unnoticed for a little longer.
> 
> Then as stated to get corrupt SPD a member needs to have been playing with settings and using another SW accessing SMBus at the time. Which may have not have happened or happened and gone unnoticed, etc. Only today a member via PM was asking some info on Ryzen OC'ing, he has had his rig some months with RGB RAM and not changed a single RGB setting or installed the SW to allow it. So there could well have been Intel users without issues for months, then some RMA like Ryzen owners and not knowing what went on.
> 
> I agree pants implementation, Voodoo Jungle has said other manufacturers use differing method, which exactly are OK I don't know.


Gskill already recommended not using a lot of popular software that has nothing to do with rgb because it uses smbus. There's more. siv might help you close the door.. after it's been used. There's a newer post in the gskill forums from an intel user who set his and then left it alone only to have it fail a few months later. Blames the gskill beta software, possible, or it could have been a new product .

They also have the annoying habit of getting complaints about someone's broken RGB and dodging around before ever mentioning software that uses smbus. as a potential problem.

I hope Voodoo's making bank.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

When looks/rgbs/bling bling do more harm than good....

Lately example apart from the gskill plethora of problems the x299 vrm mobo fiasco.
First time in history of overclocking computers i read someone recommending to take the heatsinks out and juts put a fan on the naked vrms lol


----------



## gupsterg

@yendor

Sorry I did not understand "siv might help you close the door.. after it's been used".

It only tells you if a software is using the correct mutex ("locking" method), so you may decide to not use it at all or in conjunction with other SW, it can not make a badly written SW work right.

G.Skill laid the blame at other SW as their SW was incorrect, no idea if fixed now. Elmor from Asus acknowledged the issue, when members discussed it in C6H thread and pushed for it to be resolved. So Asus Aura is fine now.

@zGunBLADEz

Yeah R7 1700 or R5 1600 great bang for $ IMO.

I had my i5 4690K at 4.9GHz for over a year, mainly as a OC stability test/experience. Generally speaking if I'm using FRTC / FreeSync gaming experience was smooth even at stock. Where it fell apart was encoding say a home video, etc, even when OC'd. As I do this not that often I let it go, I wasn't prepared to part the £ for a better Intel setup.

Ryzen brings so much all round performance IMO at great price







.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Ok let me understand this. Gskill recommends not using beta software and still provides beta software...
So when the avg joe buys ram like rgb to bling bling his system and not go to forums and he soft bricked his ram unknowingly, then he just going to assume its broken from the get go.

He dont know whats going on we know where the problen relies because we frecuent forums and read but in reality we are the minority here.


----------



## gupsterg

Indeed and they may "fob off" an owner as they did SPD writes







.

See 



, original 



.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Also here for the sake of new users


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah, saw that, but it's newer than other videos







. What the other one demonstrates is how G.Skill blamed fault on user as doing SPD writes.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Will look into that PSU but I'd never go SLI for some odd reason I'm not sensitive to FPS but microstutter kills me.
> Got a link of the recommended RAM?
> The Asus is regarded as the best performer and EVGA the best consumer perks, I've never had RMA issues with ASUS though.


Lucky you. Your PSU is fine, it will probably not run in fanless mode at full system load but the G3 is fine just not as quiet I think as G2 or Corsair RMx/i/...
It's not a bad PSU at all and 650W is fine.

RAM that doesn't work with XMP:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-ryzen-7-agesa-1006-performance-update-review,11.html

Seems new, just reading it, anything above 3200 doesn't set XMP







So if you do buy 3200+ be prepared for RAM hell manual config.
If price is no issue then the 3200C14 with B die are recommended but I don't think all C14 are universally B die, you have to check, verify.
As far as ASUS HERO goes, that board used to brick itself new, ASUS isn't that great product maker







Dunno if it still bricks itself new but you really want to update the UEFI ASAP and hope it won't brick itself.
I wouldn't buy it, but there are not that many decent mobos for any platform depending on how strict your requirements are.

Might be worth checking: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_agesa_1006_performance_update_review,1.html
Quote:


> Since AGESA 1006 is all about memory compatibility I decided to dedicate a page on just that, memory compatibility. Ryzen can be weird, some memory works at brand A, but not on brand B or vice versa. In my experiences DDR4 in general is best supported by MSI and ASRock, followed by Gigabyte *and the absolute worst (in my experience) is ASUS. The number of memory issues I had with the Crosshair VI HERO are diverse and plentiful.*


The HERO board is popular because ASUS is popular brand not because the board is awesome... beware.
Quote:


> We test *worst case scenario* hence for the memory testing I will be *reverting to that Crosshair VI HERO* motherboard. I have loaded it up with a beta firmware *1401* that has *AGESA 1006*.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Lucky you. Your PSU is fine, it will probably not run in fanless mode at full system load but the G3 is fine just not as quiet I think as G2 or Corsair RMx/i/...
> It's not a bad PSU at all and 650W is fine.
> 
> RAM that doesn't work with XMP:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-ryzen-7-agesa-1006-performance-update-review,11.html
> 
> Seems new, just reading it, anything above 3200 doesn't set XMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you do buy 3200+ be prepared for RAM hell manual config.
> If price is no issue then the 3200C14 with B die are recommended but I don't think all C14 are universally B die, you have to check, verify.
> As far as ASUS HERO goes, that board used to brick itself new, ASUS isn't that great product maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it still bricks itself new but you really want to update the UEFI ASAP and hope it won't brick itself.
> I wouldn't buy it, but there are not that many decent mobos for any platform depending on how strict your requirements are.
> 
> Might be worth checking: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_agesa_1006_performance_update_review,1.html


Manually configuring your RAM isn't too bad tbh :-D


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Manually configuring your RAM isn't too bad tbh :-D


Sure if you have a DDR4 Intel system around to copy settings from, as there are about 50+ of them, good luck :/
On top of that days of verifying memory stability.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Sure if you have a DDR4 Intel system around to copy settings from, as there are about 50+ of them, good luck :/
> On top of that days of verifying memory stability.


Uh, i had never properly configured DDR4 until i got ryzen. I ran 2400 xmp on my 5820k. It really isn't that bad. Just get a baseline and go from there.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys, i was using RealBench to test my overclocks, i use the benchmak and looped that 10times before jumping into heavy stress test..

I tried stress test and it was crashing alot bsod luxmark crashing but the app keeps going.. So i automatic figure it out it wasnt stable right... Well.... That wasnt the case... It only happens in stress test with luxmark. Did some research found a guy having the same issues as me on the rog forums on a 6800k
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?90699-Realbench-LuxMark-x64-exe-stopped-working

Well its a gpu driver issue i suppose or the app itself, so if you have an nvidia at least in my case a 1080 which i know is stable as a rock been using it for over a year and has been binned to no end.. just use benchmark and loop that without opencl ticked.

I was wondering wth happen i started scratching my head XD, so i started raising the voltage no good, drop the clocks no good, i kept getting the black screens, bsod and crashes
Popup the 1080 put my 580 and everything was sailing fine on stress mode..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

"XD"


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Guys, i was using RealBench to test my overclocks, i use the benchmak and looped that 10times before jumping into heavy stress test..
> 
> I tried stress test and it was crashing alot bsod luxmark crashing but the app keeps going.. So i automatic figure it out it wasnt stable right... Well.... That wasnt the case... It only happens in stress test with luxmark. Did some research found a guy having the same issues as me on the rog forums on a 6800k
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?90699-Realbench-LuxMark-x64-exe-stopped-working
> 
> Well its a gpu driver issue i suppose or the app itself, so if you have an nvidia at least in my case a 1080 which i know is stable as a rock been using it for over a year and has been binned to no end.. just use benchmark and loop that without opencl ticked.
> 
> I was wondering wth happen i started scratching my head XD, so i started raising the voltage no good, drop the clocks no good, i kept getting the black screens, bsod and crashes
> Popup the 1080 put my 580 and everything was sailing fine on stress mode..


There is a reason why I recommend the OCN test see my signature that darkwizzie shares and I update when necessary. AVC and HEVC encoding is decent for testing overclocks without burning a hole in your system with linpack etc. That Realbench is quite useless IMHO and the only thing stressful in it is the Handbrake AVC encoding, the thing is they made a GUI and market it to no end so many people use it even when it's not that great for testing stability. Having a GPU load in a CPU test... yeah as you can guess it's quite stupid as you will not know which one failed, and I'm not just saying because that's common sense, I'm saying from my own experience as well with pushing CPU and GPU to max at the same time using encoding and video processing, when it fails you really have no idea if it was because of CPU or GPU.

Overall I would recommend HEVC encoding for stress testing especially on toothpaste Intel CPUs. The OCN suite in my sig should have HEVC via ffmpeg and Handbrake and darkwizzie's threads often have a whole pack but I may have mine on dropbox as well now if it's still alive. Dropbox should still work, you can update the executables to latest version if you want links are in help but you need x264 that is fully featured and some versions of it aren't.

If you want to use Realbench then try disable everything but Handbrake = video encoding test. The rest is outright useless for testing stability unless they've added something more demanding than encoding by now, I think not.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Some info straight from the oven XD Small FFts Prime95 28.10v

Those guys with B350 boards with thos crappy heatsinks sporting 1.4v with air coolers even AiOs you dont have any idea what you guys are doing to those boards..

I dont even want to imagine how hot those vrms are running on air coolers on stress testing.. its just a matter of time you crap the board out XD.




This is with 480 rad space and active cooling on vrms, cpu is fine at 60c thats not the worry issue here, its the 90c+ vrms on a well cooled system. So i recommend looking that vrm sensor reading and keep an eye on it very closely while stress testing.


----------



## mus1mus

No way. They are fine.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Sure they are fine lol. Now imagine how hot they are on those air coolers and aio in a non well vented case @ 1.4v


----------



## Ajjlmauen

furries out


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Sure they are fine lol. Now imagine how hot they are on those air coolers and aio in a non well vented case @ 1.4v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> furries out


Nooooo.

Someone here said it is fine. So it should be fine.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nooooo.
> 
> Someone here said it is fine. So it should be fine.


what?


----------



## SuperZan

Sarcasm.


----------



## gupsterg

@JackCY

Bricking issue fixed 10/03/17, link.

I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ these have worked at D.O.C.P (XMP) 3200MHz prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6. In my thread section my benches you'll see screenies from April for CineBench, that UEFI only allowed primary timings to be manually set ~5 IIRC. This was down to AMD AGESA code not allowing manufacturers to give users full timings access. I only set them manually as to see what happened to subtimings.

The only time 3200MHz D.O.C.P did not work prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 was if I changed CPU and nothing else. I had 2x R7 1700 that failed to post at anything higher than 2933MHz. Now later as UEFI developed I retest one of those CPUs (other was gone from my hands), it reached ~3500MHz, post in the Ryzen memory stability test in my signature. What changed? microcode and say IMC FW, this is still not 100% right, so people will experience differing behavior.

I have owned board since launch, done hours and hours of usage on this board.

There are also posts I can link of members on Asrock, Gigabyte, etc that do not echo another experience in say a review or even compared with another user in respect to RAM MHz/compatibility.

This platform was not really fully developed for release IMO and is still having teething issues.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yeah i would not even dare to do that on a air cooler specially the stock one or an AiO 1.4V on a b350 is too much even on a custom water loop

I just posted this to validate what you gusy were saying about the vrm dilema on B350 boards specially this users not knowing the real temperature readings of this vrms i would not go to sleep with the up to 120c they are fine comment lol

96c tops so far on a well cooled cpu XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nooooo.
> 
> Someone here said it is fine. So it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sarcasm.












Looks like I am not to the task of making such.

Reverting to mus mode initiated........

@Ajjlmauen
Like I said before, I don't recommend any B, H, or whatever board there is that doesn't start with Z, or X.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nooooo.
> 
> Someone here said it is fine. So it should be fine.


I totally disagreed on that and you know it lol


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I am not to the task of making such.
> 
> Reverting to mus mode initiated........
> 
> @Ajjlmauen
> Like I said before, I don't recommend any B, H, or whatever board there is that doesn't start with Z, or X.


Absolutely no idea what you're talking about. I was referring to excessive emotional referencing in form of text that is usually practised by teens, furries, weebs or just generally annoying people.

Edit: I guess the block feature is a thing for a reason.


----------



## mus1mus

errm.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Anyway, now that reddit and gaia online has left the building...

How well does Ryzen scale with water cooling? Is 4.1-4.2GHz for daily use doable? I'm thinking a very thick 360 radiator, if not 2 in case i want to put a GPU into it as well.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I still stand on my previous post 1.37V on a well cooled system would be my max on a B350 custom loop and case well vented. Making sure you have those vrms well cooled while stress testing like i said in my previous test a few pages back..

1.40v drop to 1.37v just net me over a +20c drop on the vrms test still running i just dropped the voltage XD

The temp still droping so you just see how hard those vrms are running from 1.375v to 1.4v


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I still stand on my previous post 1.37V on a well cooled system would be my max on a B350 custom loop and case well vented. Making sure you have those vrms well cooled while stress testing like i said in my previous test a few pages back..
> 
> 1.40v drop to 1.37v just net me over a +20c drop on the vrms test still running i just dropped the voltage XD
> 
> The temp still droping so you just see how hard those vrms are running from 1.375v to 1.4v


My NHD15 matches that, im talking about a good custom loop.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Anyway, now that reddit and gaia online has left the building...
> 
> How well does Ryzen scale with water cooling? Is 4.1-4.2GHz for daily use doable? I'm thinking a very thick 360 radiator, if not 2 in case i want to put a GPU into it as well.


Chip is the limiting factor.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> My NHD15 matches that, im talking about a good custom loop.


Match what?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Match what?


Whatever your custom loop is apparently.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Whatever your custom loop is apparently.


What temps? noise? match what exactly custom loop is not only about temps there so many factors...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

what temps noirse.. custom water cooling is not only about temps...

your air cooler give you 60c with 1.4v?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> what temps noirse.. custom water cooling is not only about temps...
> 
> your air cooler give you 60c with 1.4v?


No, 75c with silent fan profile and ULN adapter at 1.39v priming it.


----------



## coreykill99

so, Maybe my OC isnt quite as stable as I had hoped. last night around 11pm I started my first real "workload" of around 60 DVD ISO files to encode in handbrake. I say first "real" workload as before i had done 10-12 at a time and all was fine. well I started the load at 11PM and awoke this morning @ 5:20am to go to work. I looked in and the system was still happily chugging along (so around 6 hours of actual load). I must mention though the room was very very hot. I turned on to light sat down seen it still had 10 files to go. I then "touched" the mouse. as in bumped it as I was grabbing for it and the system immediately went black and shut down.

Its a shame as I still had HWinfo 64 open in the background but didnt get a chance to look at the numbers. im thinking that its a CPU issue as it only happened when I had bumped the mouse. but with how hot the room was due to the terrible efficiency of water cooling im wondering if it was more temp related either core temps led to stability issues or the vrm modules became heat soaked as I have my top radiator as an intake with 140mm fans so the vrms still get airflow. warm airflow yes. but its better than none isnt it?

so I am up in the air about this ATM. due to the fact that I had run prime overnight before W/O issues,
along with IBT another night. and as far as they showed there was no problem. but I am not sure that I hadn't left the window open those nights.
It was raining last night is why the window was closed.

So, with this in mind do you all think its more likely my OC isnt stable under "just" sustained encoding load. or that sitting in an enclosed room pumping heat into it all night was more likely the case?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> No, 75c with silent fan profile and ULN adapter at 1.39v priming it.


So its not performing the same thats a 15c difference without taking in consideration your ambient temps and my ambient temps.

i have my fans a 900rpms and my d5 at level 2.. My xt45 dont perform well not even with those fans blasting 2700rpms thru them that wasnt the idea of his design they were made for silent slow rpm fans same as monstas, now thats black ice gtx territory XD high noise high performance high rpms black ice gtx with some 5-6k delta fans oh oh man XD


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i have my fans a 900rpms and my d5 at level 2.. My xt45 dont perform well not even with those fans blasting 2700rpms thru them that wasnt the idea of his design they were made for silent slow rpm fans same as monstas, now thats black ice gtx territory XD high noise high performance high rpms black ice gtx with some 5-6k delta fans oh oh man XD


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

What you thought my loop is garbage lol. Im sorry to bust your bubble but no XD

Even better the idea that you would think you can run that cpu with 1.4v at like lets say 30-35c that its just impossible on water XD you know how much rad space and pumps you would need to accomplish that and money? xD

Im sorry mus1mus now i know how you feel lol


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Trying too hard now my friend


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im not trying too hard lol you said a good custom loop trying to imply my loop sucks, then you compare my loop to you air cooler and said its the same when it clearly its not.

Im doing a small ffts where max heat is going o be achieved then you said 1.39v priming.

If thats the caee my loop would give me even better temps in a blend test than 60c small ffts XD

Im not even trying im just stating the facts here.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so, Maybe my OC isnt quite as stable as I had hoped. last night around 11pm I started my first real "workload" of around 60 DVD ISO files to encode in handbrake. I say first "real" workload as before i had done 10-12 at a time and all was fine. well I started the load at 11PM and awoke this morning @ 5:20am to go to work. I looked in and the system was still happily chugging along (so around 6 hours of actual load). I must mention though the room was very very hot. I turned on to light sat down seen it still had 10 files to go. I then "touched" the mouse. as in bumped it as I was grabbing for it and the system immediately went black and shut down.
> 
> Its a shame as I still had HWinfo 64 open in the background but didnt get a chance to look at the numbers. im thinking that its a CPU issue as it only happened when I had bumped the mouse. but with how hot the room was due to the terrible efficiency of water cooling im wondering if it was more temp related either core temps led to stability issues or the vrm modules became heat soaked as I have my top radiator as an intake with 140mm fans so the vrms still get airflow. warm airflow yes. but its better than none isnt it?
> 
> so I am up in the air about this ATM. due to the fact that I had run prime overnight before W/O issues,
> along with IBT another night. and as far as they showed there was no problem. but I am not sure that I hadn't left the window open those nights.
> It was raining last night is why the window was closed.
> 
> So, with this in mind do you all think its more likely my OC isnt stable under "just" sustained encoding load. or that sitting in an enclosed room pumping heat into it all night was more likely the case?


I highly doubt you are going to get higher temps with the encoding process than ibt or prime thats for sure..

So i doubt is related to temps.. I would notch the voltage up a little bit more in your case or drop clocks wathever you think you can give heat or speed and try the same thing again as a stress tester as ibt/prime is not giving you that specific isue...

Could be the infamous vrm too XD


----------



## mus1mus

Additional 0.025 VCore will fix that.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I highly doubt you are going to get higher temps with the encoding process than ibt or prime thats for sure..
> 
> So i doubt is related to temps.. I would notch the voltage up a little bit more in your case or drop clocks wathever you think you can give heat or speed and try the same thing again as a stress tester as ibt/prime is not giving you that specific isue...
> 
> Could be the infamous vrm too XD


I can give the voltage a little bump. I just found it very odd that it has only happened while encoding.
now the problem with trying again is....I don't have any more files to encode. and definitely not enough to last an entire night.
Is there anything that simulates an endless encoding loop? I can just set it to run and leave it for hours?
It was something like a week or so of ripping dvds to iso files to fill a drive to create that work load.
so it will probably be another week or two until I have it filled again. maybe even longer as I had a dedicated PC that just ran and did it so I could free up my main one and I had to tear it apart.
I havent had any issues running the system previously. should I just leave the voltage as it is now until I find out more? or do you think I should bump it up anyway?
its @ 1.356V 3.9GHZ

edit: didnt see you there Mus. ok I guess ill give it a bump when I get home.
just a shame. thought I had a pretty decent chip lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There is a reason why I recommend the OCN test see my signature that darkwizzie shares and I update when necessary. AVC and HEVC encoding is decent for testing overclocks without burning a hole in your system with linpack etc. That Realbench is quite useless IMHO and the only thing stressful in it is the Handbrake AVC encoding, the thing is they made a GUI and market it to no end so many people use it even when it's not that great for testing stability. Having a GPU load in a CPU test... yeah as you can guess it's quite stupid as you will not know which one failed, and I'm not just saying because that's common sense, I'm saying from my own experience as well with pushing CPU and GPU to max at the same time using encoding and video processing, when it fails you really have no idea if it was because of CPU or GPU.
> 
> Overall I would recommend HEVC encoding for stress testing especially on toothpaste Intel CPUs. The OCN suite in my sig should have HEVC via ffmpeg and Handbrake and darkwizzie's threads often have a whole pack but I may have mine on dropbox as well now if it's still alive. Dropbox should still work, you can update the executables to latest version if you want links are in help but you need x264 that is fully featured and some versions of it aren't.
> 
> If you want to use Realbench then try disable everything but Handbrake = video encoding test. The rest is outright useless for testing stability unless they've added something more demanding than encoding by now, I think not.


coreykill99 this would fit that bill
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/19280_20#post_25688947


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I said before, I don't recommend any B, H, or whatever board there is that doesn't start with Z, or X.


I missed this one :/ what about (x)299s lol XD
http://www.fudzilla.com/news/motherboards/44001-intel-x299-platform-is-an-overclockers-nightmare


----------



## mus1mus

Well, not all X. But at least has some X.









Won't be jumping into it btw.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Anyway, now that reddit and gaia online has left the building...
> 
> How well does Ryzen scale with water cooling? Is 4.1-4.2GHz for daily use doable? I'm thinking a very thick 360 radiator, if not 2 in case i want to put a GPU into it as well.


I've been running 4175 mhz as a daily clock for about 3 weeks now ( sig ) - no problems for gaming , browsing etc but that is a world away from IBT or prime 95 stability at a 100 % load on 16 threads.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Normal settings on prime 95 it will drop worker #5 at about the 10 minute mark but the others seem to keep going at that clock.

I'm relatively confident that it could be made stable enough to pass the lion's share of stability tests at 4125 mhz

10 hours of normal use at my former daily clock of 4150mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If you were to fold or continuously run a 100 % load on all cores , I'm not sure where it would top out at - probably between 4ghz and 4.1 I suppose.

Every chip/system will be different however.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

he is around your avg cpu temps according to him on the cooler is using spending on watercooling would net him nothing else that he already achieve it on that one


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> he is around your avg cpu temps according to him on the cooler is using spending on watercooling would net him nothing else that he already achieve it on that one


Is what it is - going to depend on his chip to a large degree. Still showing the +20 on core temps on my rig btw.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> he is around your avg cpu temps according to him on the cooler is using spending on watercooling would net him nothing else that he already achieve it on that one


with much lower voltage.... Do you honestly think 1.45 vs 1.39 at the same temperatures wouldn't have any positive effects on same clocks or more? I can't go over 1.4v because my NH-D15 can't handle it.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is what it is - going to depend on his chip to a large degree. Still showing the +20 on core temps on my rig btw.


What are you scoring on CB15?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1.4v to 1.375v net me a +20c drops on VRM temps alone with active cooling on small ffts on prime 95.

What temp you would think if i put lets say 1.45v i would get on the vrms?

I was getting almost 100c on my 60c chip with 1.4V running on it..

You guys are to worry about speed and what not i understand, but you also have to understand the vrms on how they work..

My cooling system was capable of suicide run a 4790K @ 1.6V with decent temps even if it wasnt even close to be stable..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 1.4v to 1.375v net me a +20c drops on VRM temps alone
> What temp you would think if i put lets say 1.45v i would get on the vrms?
> 
> I was getting almost 100c on my 60c chip with 1.4V running on it..
> 
> You guys are to worry about speed and what not i understand, but you also have to understand the vrms on how they work..
> 
> My cooling system was capable of suicide run a 4790K @ 1.6V with decent temps even if it wasnt even close to be stable..


VRM temps is not a worry of mine.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

you should be worry even in the "high end" boards


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> you should be worry even in the "high end" boards


I keep an eye on it


----------



## Scotty99

Meh my vrm goes to 77c after a half hour of aida with 1.376v, i honestly wouldnt care if they were in the 90's. Motherboard has a 3 year warranty, their fault if they pop this stuff is marketed to overclockers.


----------



## miklkit

Mount the center fan of the D15 as close to the motherboard as you can and some of its air will blow back across the face of the board directly into the VRMs. Then remove th I/O panel in the back to let that air out of the case and you will have better VRM cooling than those with small dedicated fans defacing the looks of their water cooled rigs.


----------



## Nighthog

As it's discussed again and I haven't tried to do any Prime95 stuff for ages(I knew it would not work) and being on B350...



I like my VRM boiling.
Last time I did try this stuff I was running 2666Mhz memory and only 0.888-0.900V VSOC.
3200Mhz and 1.142V VSOC adds 10C degrees to core temperature alone.

About 24-25C ambience (24C outside but my room seems warmer with comp running)

Higher clock speeds seem to want 1.500V++++ now with the higher memory speed.

For clarification:
CPU: *71*C
VRM cpu: *95*C+


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> you will have better VRM cooling than those with small dedicated fans defacing the looks of their water cooled rigs.


I highly doubt it.. Those fans are intaking air for a reason . Plus i never built a water cooling rig for eye peeping or shows its strictly for performance... and it shows in my temps..

Been prime blending for the last 2 hrs as you can see i left 1.4v on purpose too for my other friend


the looks of my water cooling is not important the temps are

so what we were saying again about better vrm temps in the "defacing" custom water rig>??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> he is around your avg cpu temps according to him on the cooler is using spending on watercooling would net him nothing else that he already achieve it on that one
> 
> 
> 
> with much lower voltage.... Do you honestly think 1.45 vs 1.39 at the same temperatures wouldn't have any positive effects on same clocks or more? I can't go over 1.4v because my NH-D15 can't handle it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is what it is - going to depend on his chip to a large degree. Still showing the +20 on core temps on my rig btw.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you scoring on CB15?
Click to expand...

This would be a better score to compare to due to ASUS's bias tweak in that bench.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

The higher the vrm temp the worst your overclock is going to be and the more volts you would need this is not news you guys should know this.

Killing a board just for a screenie its not worth it and i only paid $99 for this one... I could kill the board and get a rma and tell msi its their fault because their vrm cooling sucks thats not the point. Running a stress test is just that a test and nothing else.

But i know better than that i know the vrm would not last maybe i get lucky maybe i dont...

So in my setup at least 1.37v as max active cool vrms while heavy stress testing it.. This me knowing the dilemma of the vrms .


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> The higher the vrm temp the worst your overclock is going to be and the more volts you would need this is not news you guys should know this.
> 
> _*Killing a board just for a screenie its not worth it*_ and i only paid $99 for this one... I could kill the board and get a rma and tell msi its their fault because their vrm cooling sucks thats not the point. Running a stress test is just that a test and nothing else.
> 
> But i know better than that i know the vrm would not last maybe i get lucky maybe i dont...
> 
> So in my setup at least 1.37v as max active cool vrms while heavy stress testing it.. This me knowing the dilemma of the vrms .


I do what I want :---D


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hey i agreed, but for the user that wants to build a system to have a good life span this bad information that is going on here is not the right thing to do or be okay with it..


----------



## chew*

Surprise guest on his way here. Peanut gallery is back in town...now how to get zen from CA and Aaron from michigan and last but certainly not least pete hardman.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I still stand on my previous post 1.37V on a well cooled system would be my max on a B350 custom loop and case well vented. Making sure you have those vrms well cooled while stress testing like i said in my previous test a few pages back..
> 
> 1.40v drop to 1.37v just net me over a +20c drop on the vrms test still running i just dropped the voltage XD
> 
> The temp still droping so you just see how hard those vrms are running from 1.375v to 1.4v


Man i don't like anything on my computer to run past 80C for to long


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man i don't like anything on my computer to run past 80C for to long


That would be only on prime small ffts (max heat) and ibt scenarios in regular prime blend 90% load i get not even near those temps on the vrms they avg like 10c+ tops on my cpu temp

like in this one, regular prime blend but you know my "defacing" water custom sucks...
Thats the second attempt to call my loop crap..

Funny thing i only paid like less than $400 bucks for all of it, smart shopping XD including d5 pump and 2 occool xt45..

I think the most expensive part was my EK SUPREMACY UNIVERSAL VGA block lol, because i think i paid $70 for the d5 and the xspc top/combo reservoir XD which is 2 things at one...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Meh my vrm goes to 77c after a half hour of aida with 1.376v, i honestly wouldnt care if they were in the 90's. Motherboard has a 3 year warranty, their fault if they pop this stuff is marketed to overclockers.


Last I looked they won't cover other components damaged by vrm failure. If they'd just die by themselves it'd be less of a concern. Pity.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Last I looked they won't cover other components damaged by vrm failure. If they'd just die by themselves it'd be less of a concern. Pity.


You guys will literally say anything to try and back up this b350 argument lmao.

Ive been doing this PC hardware thing a lot longer than many of you on here, never once have i seen a component die and "take other things with it".

We get it, you are giving advice to be safe......congratulations.

Being realistic and knowing people build PC's on a budget, i will continue to recommend the good b350 boards.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Theres nothing wrong with B350 boards to be honest with you....

They are not made for 1.4v with those vrms tho...

My last 4 motherboards have been asus for example

I have the following ones

Asus Gene-Z IV
Asus P8Z77I-Deluxe
Asus Gene VII thats where my 5ghz 4790K at
Asus Impact VI where my 4670K is at

Both of those impact boards have better vrm design than this b350's, the matx ones pffff leagues away from that lol but wait they use the same vrm design oh noes lol
Quote:


> Once you look at the IMPACT's actual power design, it becomes pretty clear that the VRMs are the same as on fully sized ROG MAXIMUS VI boards, so you can easily expect the same overclockability, if not higher, wth the tiny IMPACT board.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys will literally say anything to try and back up this b350 argument lmao.
> 
> Ive been doing this PC hardware thing a lot longer than many of you on here, never once have i seen a component die and "take other things with it".
> 
> We get it, you are giving advice to be safe......congratulations.
> 
> Being realistic and knowing people build PC's on a budget, i will continue to recommend the good b350 boards.


I have grey hair and used to oc with a pencil...

You know what they say about assumptions...

I can guarantee vrm dies 90% time cpu goes with it..


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have grey hair and used to oc with a pencil...
> 
> You know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> I can guarantee vrm dies 90% time cpu goes with it..


Makes me wonder what scotty would say is normal usage of the CPU many people buying 8 core Ryzen setups are using all 8 cores heavily for 5-6 hours a day or longer. Gaming i doubt 1.4V will damage this processor as many games don't use it to 80-100%, heck most games use it at 35% or less.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys will literally say anything to try and back up this b350 argument lmao.
> 
> Ive been doing this PC hardware thing a lot longer than many of you on here, never once have i seen a component die and "take other things with it".
> 
> We get it, you are giving advice to be safe......congratulations.
> 
> Being realistic and knowing people build PC's on a budget, i will continue to recommend the good b350 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I have grey hair and used to oc with a pencil...
> 
> You know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> I can guarantee vrm dies 90% time cpu goes with it..
Click to expand...

I must have gotten lucky, the only VRM failure I've had was on this Foxconn - http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000444

Sounded like a .22 rifle when it went, but the 965 on it thankfully survived.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have grey hair and used to oc with a pencil...
> 
> You know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> *I can guarantee vrm dies 90% time cpu goes with it*..


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have grey hair and used to oc with a pencil...
> 
> You know what they say about assumptions...
> 
> I can guarantee vrm dies 90% time cpu goes with it..


Say that to mine old s939 Phenom 9750 survived 2 motherboard burnouts and almost a third. I managed to save the board not to burn when I smelled burnt plastic just at the right moment.









I think it turned 9 years. As a backup PC at the moment


----------



## chew*

Yet to have a cpu survive a vrm catastrophic failure of vrm when significantly pushing it.

Msi took out our cpu. Asus took out our cpu. Gigabyte took out or cpu...

Got luck with a p67 ud3...cpu lived board did not. Was not pushing hard..


----------



## jon666

I think that magical four.0 is out of my reach. Wish the bios for the MSi carbon wasn't such crap. Does look purdy though.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You seriously just do not know when to stop sticking your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I am over 40...you act 16...all those years of ocing my hiney...
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?256092-Thuban-delidded


I don't care if you designed the space station, some of the stuff you say on here is loony bin worthy.

Also im 74....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> what temps noirse.. custom water cooling is not only about temps...
> 
> your air cooler give you 60c with 1.4v?
> 
> 
> 
> No, 75c with silent fan profile and ULN adapter at 1.39v priming it.
Click to expand...

4ghz prime blend 78 F room 49 C core (still reads offset), cpu vrm 43 C , SOC vrm 35 C - averages ( Sig rig )
Good airflow on the VRM heatsinks -none on back side of motherboard or on the ram.



Could run cooler if i backed off the cpu/nb and core llc settings to auto.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

still reads offset?
are you sure those are real vrm readings? my old school overclocking hand touch can tell a vrm running a 90c vs 60c
i highly doubt those vrms are running at 40c+ on that type of voltage unless they are watercooled

Hwinfo have all kind of weird readings on my msi mobo in a newer version too..
Hes showing my vrm sensor as cpu temp XD

The only thing i would trust in that hwinfo is the cpu temp the one that matches ryzen master software thats it everything else is up for grabs to find whats what


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> still reads offset?
> are you sure those are real vrm readings? my old school overclocking hand touch can tell a vrm running a 90c vs 60c
> i highly doubt those vrms are running at 40c+ on that type of voltage unless they are watercooled


I can safely say yes MSI VRM temps hurt very bad when i touch my heat-sink haha even at idle voltage and such its warm.

MSI VRM are also lower quality on top of it least if my heat-sink is hot i know its working even if barely. Fan really helped with me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

they just look like stock cpu vrm infrared temps thats why im wondering

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/1260

==========================================

Then i see crap like this on a non-oced system at stock and make me wonder what this reviewers are trying to accomplish now a days showing us settings at stock settings on stuff that is made to be overclocked...

Thermal Testing at *Stock Speeds:*

Read more: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8237/gigabyte-x370-gaming-k7-motherboard-review/index10.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8237/gigabyte-x370-gaming-k7-motherboard-review/index10.html


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> still reads offset?
> are you sure those are real vrm readings? my old school overclocking hand touch can tell a vrm running a 90c vs 60c
> i highly doubt those vrms are running at 40c+ on that type of voltage unless they are watercooled
> 
> Hwinfo have all kind of weird readings on my msi mobo in a newer version too..
> Hes showing my vrm sensor as cpu temp XD
> 
> The only thing i would trust in that hwinfo is the cpu temp the one that matches ryzen master software thats it everything else is up for grabs to find whats what


HWINFO is very close on its vrm temps with the version I have and my board. VRM heatsinks are basically at room temp .


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> HWINFO is very close on its vrm temps with the version I have and my board. VRM heatsinks are basically at room temp .


repped.. thanks for the feedback btw thats not a B350 board anyway XD

now im curious i need to find my heat gun (and no is not that heat gun you guys are tinking lol), i dont remember where i put it tho... too much crap around


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This would be a better score to compare to due to ASUS's bias tweak in that bench.


Best I got in W10C was ~3.65sec 3.8/3333 Fast. Below is W7, what's yours on W7?



No PB action above







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This would be a better score to compare to due to ASUS's bias tweak in that bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I got in W10C was ~3.65sec 3.8/3333 Fast. Below is W7, what's yours on W7?
> 
> 
> 
> No PB action above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I haven't bothered with win 7 on Ryzen yet, maybe the team cup will motivate me to do so. Which is better for wprime?


----------



## gupsterg

Ahh ok







. W7 in my case, as posted before







. No OS tweaks or priority, etc tweaks going on, just straight up "daily driver" bench there.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I highly doubt it.. Those fans are intaking air for a reason . Plus i never built a water cooling rig for eye peeping or shows its strictly for performance... and it shows in my temps..
> 
> Been prime blending for the last 2 hrs as you can see i left 1.4v on purpose too for my other friend
> 
> 
> the looks of my water cooling is not important the temps are
> 
> so what we were saying again about better vrm temps in the "defacing" custom water rig>??


You would. Any fans on the VRMs are a waste and can be actively detrimental to cooling on an air cooled rig. On an air cooled rig with a good twin tower cooler simply lowering the center fan puts way more air flowing over the VRMs than those puny fans do.

Water cooling looks fugly to me what with the bed of snakes crawling all over the insides of the case and the fans on both the front and the rear sides of the motherboard. And then there is the expense! For what you paid I got my video card for free.

It's people like you who have me wanting to build an air cooled Ryzen system because I really don't need one.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

again those fans are not there to cool vrms even if they do on the process XD

Those fans *2x80mm fans mind you and the 2x120mm on the front are there to feed fresh air to 2x240mm rads = 4x120mm fans @ 900rpms
*
Do you know the watercooling parts are very reusable dont you?


----------



## Pursuit of OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> still reads offset?
> are you sure those are real vrm readings? my old school overclocking hand touch can tell a vrm running a 90c vs 60c
> i highly doubt those vrms are running at 40c+ on that type of voltage unless they are watercooled
> 
> Hwinfo have all kind of weird readings on my msi mobo in a newer version too..
> Hes showing my vrm sensor as cpu temp XD
> 
> The only thing i would trust in that hwinfo is the cpu temp the one that matches ryzen master software thats it everything else is up for grabs to find whats what


B350 owner here can confirm vrm dont need water cooling at 1.4v I can keep my hand on the heat sink and the motherboard as well software reads 55c under occt linpack avx for vrm temps but i have a **** load of air flow.
1.45v the highest ive seen vrms are 60 C which i find totally acceptable


----------



## miklkit

Those 2 80mm fans are trying to blow air against the flow of the 2 140mm fans on the D15 air cooler. You are endorsing a conflict that will kill any motherboard. For air cooling those fans are stupid and need to be removed along with their 2 cent plastic shroud so that the air cooler fans can do their job.

Air coolers are reusable too you know. I have migrated 2 coolers to other computers so far so my GPU is still free compared to yours.

You like water cooling? That sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So you look the picture and just paid attention to the small 2x80mm fans on the air 240 which have no other option. You are missing the part of the 2x120mm fans exhausting air out of the case on the right rad then i have another rad on the left as well exausting air as well i mean. I just loled..

Wheres the conflict of air in there?

Yeah stay in air cooling bro seriously.

Here so you can better comprehend the cooling XD this same setup but with ryzen build on it


Btw....
I find insulting that i WASTED all this time showing vrms and sensor behaviors with readings and what not to just so i can take your word for it..?

First i have this guy telling me he is doing the same temps with a air cooler.. later on we found that he wasnt 75c its not the same as 55c.

Make sure you guys are even reading the right temp for the sake of information alone..

Is pretty easy to find the vrm sensor reading on this b350 board with the mentioned apps if it have any sensor to begin with..
It reacts to air cooling like is magic as the heatsink is so small in the majority of the B350 boards and is not enough and bad to beging with so any air thrown at it is like a cookie monster.. Then you have the vrn design in top of it XD

Funny thing i have been conservative with the volts... Theres users here with more knowledge than me recommending only 1.2v tops on the b350 boards.

I find hillarious that the only ones you are fooling are yourselves.


----------



## jon666

Hmm...after wasting a few hours in bios earlier, I just realized RAM has been running at 14-22-14...oops.

Actually it appears CPUZ says something different every time I reboot. Anyone have issues like that? Using the MSi Carbon.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Hmm...after wasting a few hours in bios earlier, I just realized RAM has been running at 14-22-14...oops.
> 
> Actually it appears CPUZ says something different every time I reboot. Anyone have issues like that? Using the MSi Carbon.


not sure where you're getting the info you're looking at. but have no trouble believing cpu-z changes from boot to boot.

What ram are you using, part number ? screen shot of cpu-z info you're referring to. using what to set timings?


----------



## jon666

Using bios, Trident RGB 3466. CPU-Z is reading correctly now at 3200, 14,14,14,32. 1T because I can't change that in bios. Using bios 1.5, thought it was the most up to date. Sometimes CPU-Z tells me speeds are at 2933 after a reboot. Looking at the memory tab for current speed. Had to bump CPU voltage up to 1.4 to keep it all at 3.89999...I will have to screen shot it tomorrow, that way you can reassure me I am not seeing things. Also gave up on overclocking using trixx for the day. My clocks are not always sticking. I'll probably pop the battery out and start from scratch.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You would. Any fans on the VRMs are a waste and can be actively detrimental to cooling on an air cooled rig. On an air cooled rig with a good twin tower cooler simply lowering the center fan puts way more air flowing over the VRMs than those puny fans do.
> 
> Water cooling looks fugly to me what with the bed of snakes crawling all over the insides of the case and the fans on both the front and the rear sides of the motherboard. And then there is the expense! For what you paid I got my video card for free.
> 
> It's people like you who have me wanting to build an air cooled Ryzen system because I really don't need one.


Hey hey hey my water cooled build looks pretty damn good to me >.< (Spent a bit of time on it) What's "fugly" about it.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So you look the picture and just paid attention to the small 2x80mm fans on the air 240 which have no other option. You are missing the part of the 2x120mm fans exhausting air out of the case on the right rad then i have another rad on the left as well exausting air as well i mean. I just loled..
> 
> Wheres the conflict of air in there?
> 
> Yeah stay in air cooling bro seriously.
> 
> Here so you can better comprehend the cooling XD this same setup but with ryzen build on it
> 
> 
> Btw....
> I find insulting that i WASTED all this time showing vrms and sensor behaviors with readings and what not to just so i can take your word for it..?
> 
> First i have this guy telling me he is doing the same temps with a air cooler.. later on we found that he wasnt 75c its not the same as 55c.
> 
> Make sure you guys are even reading the right temp for the sake of information alone..
> 
> Is pretty easy to find the vrm sensor reading on this b350 board with the mentioned apps if it have any sensor to begin with..
> It reacts to air cooling like is magic as the heatsink is so small in the majority of the B350 boards and is not enough and bad to beging with so any air thrown at it is like a cookie monster.. Then you have the vrn design in top of it XD
> 
> Funny thing i have been conservative with the volts... Theres users here with more knowledge than me recommending only 1.2v tops on the b350 boards.
> 
> I find hillarious that the only ones you are fooling are yourselves.


that fan orientation is "not good". 

fresh air in from back and front -> warm air out at bottom and top = dead spot in the middle.

makes no sense at all.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I give up i forgot im on overclock.net lol...

Theres no pockets look at the setup even the reference 1080 is taking air out lol. I dont even going to bother to show system temps. xD This combo max goes out is like 1-2c over ambient temp on a fully loaded system GPU/CPU but the dead pockets you know lol. Its the closest thing you are going to build on a case that compares almost like a open test bench if i need more fresh intake all i need is pop out the top panel and walla XD.
I cant wait for 15c degree weather that ryzen would be chilly as hell at those volts like my 1080 maxing out at 33c fully loaded on those temps XD...

I dont even have to deal with the gpu/cpu thermal loads getting thrown inside the case as they been pipe out thru the rads that sit outside the case lol.. the only thing there throwing heat inside the case is the vrms on the mobo and caps. Because all my spinning hdds are in a server and theres only a ssd on the back lol, so how i have bad cooling again?

My air 240 is laying right side up (horizontal) so there's no dead pockets as my case is lying flat side window panel up and not regular tower orientation. The same way you look at the picture is the same way i be looking my rig standing up and looking down in front of her..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I give up i forgot im on overclock.net lol...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no pockets look at the setup even the reference 1080 is taking air out lol. I dont even going to bother to show system temps. xD This combo max goes out is like 1-2c over ambient temp on a fully loaded system GPU/CPU but the dead pockets you know lol. Its the closest thing you are going to build on a case that compares almost like a open test bench if i need more fresh intake all i need is pop out the top panel and walla XD.
> I cant wait for 15c degree weather that ryzen would be chilly as hell at those volts like my 1080 maxing out at 33c fully loaded on those temps XD...
> 
> My air 240 is lying right side up (horizontal) so there's no dead pockets as my case is lying flat side window panel up and not regular tower orientation. The same way you look at the picture is the same way i be looking my rig standing up and looking down in front of her..


That's funny, because you're actively taking part in ****ting this forum up along with bronies and other forms of degeneracy XD.

Edit: haha take it lightly it's just a joke


----------



## zGunBLADEz

How im taking part when im trying to share information from my part. I own a B350 board and i showed that and i also showed how hot vrms get in different scenarios and what not... This is in a control environment like mine, the avg joe would suffer worst than whats already shown here pushing smallffts @ 1.4v just to prove a point..

At least im trying to inform back up with stats and showed how vrm reacts to active cooling and load on b350 with those small heatsinks in a optimal scenario like the one im using..

I even put a easy to comprehend guide to find the right sensor reading using aida and hwinfo if your mobo supports vrm readings.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yet to have a cpu survive a vrm catastrophic failure of vrm when significantly pushing it.
> 
> Msi took out our cpu. Asus took out our cpu. Gigabyte took out or cpu...
> 
> Got luck with a p67 ud3...cpu lived board did not. Was not pushing hard..


My Asus z68 makes platinum Corsair PSUs make a nice .22 caliper like bang when you turn it on now too.


----------



## miklkit

If you are so insecure that you get all butthurt because I find watercooling to be fugly perhaps you should seek professional help. My comments were directed at Ajjlmauen and his D15 which seems to be doing pretty well even with the LNA adaptor holding it back. I have zero interest in your setup.

The vast majority of computers are air cooled, then comes the aio/clc crowd, and then comes the fringe element with the custom water cooling. It shows in how fast they got the AM4 adaptors out. The air cooler manufacturers had them out in January and the aio/clc people started getting them out around March. How long did it take for the custom water blocks to get out? It seems like there was a long wait for them. They do tend to follow the money.

I built a totally silent rig a few years ago and guess what. Nobody uses it. They prefer something that makes at least a little noise, so it just sits in a corner.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If you are so insecure that you get all butthurt because I find watercooling to be fugly perhaps you should seek professional help. My comments were directed at Ajjlmauen and his D15 which seems to be doing pretty well even with the LNA adaptor holding it back. I have zero interest in your setup.
> 
> The vast majority of computers are air cooled, then comes the aio/clc crowd, and then comes the fringe element with the custom water cooling. It shows in how fast they got the AM4 adaptors out. The air cooler manufacturers had them out in January and the aio/clc people started getting them out around March. How long did it take for the custom water blocks to get out? It seems like there was a long wait for them. They do tend to follow the money.
> 
> I built a totally silent rig a few years ago and guess what. Nobody uses it. They prefer something that makes at least a little noise, so it just sits in a corner.


Funny that you mention that, that was the main idea of the vrm testings to beging with, aimed for aircooling people to warn them to keep an eye on those vrms, i didnt do the test to show how cool waterloops are or bling bling my loop is far from bling bling lol..

I didnt told the guy hey your air cooler sucks thats the difference, in any moment that came out of my mouth, you can go back and look for yourself..
But i have a couple of you talking about my loop not knowing how it even works, my fan orientation my small "defacing" loop lol etc...

Anyway about the compatibility ....

Koolance for example discontinued the 380 cpu block which is only behind 1c (margin of error) of the new 390.. The 390 it's not AM4 compatible you have to buy a new bracket which cost like $25 after S&H charges from koolance site...

The bracket that koolance sells for AM4 support for example it only fits according to them the 390 only, 380 its discontinued... It gets better, in koolance perspective i would need to buy a new block to support AM4+ and if you own already a 390 you would need to shed another $25 bucks for a stupid bracket right? The bracket could easy fit 380/390 as one bracket The only difference would be in 390 you would have the 4 holes around with no screws.. in 380 perspective you would have to buy a new block and a nice finger from koolance to you XD.

Well little research few holes later and my Koolance 380 is now intel and AMD universal (i have both brackets Intel/AM# plus 2011 screws) with just joining two holes on their mounting points with a drill i dont even need the back support bracket for it im using the standard AM4 backplate as it is, i could use the koolance bracket but for what XD..

Its up to you to shed that money in the end XD

Research on forums and places like this saved me some money on a new block that i didnt need XD


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If you are so insecure that you get all butthurt because I find watercooling to be fugly perhaps you should seek professional help. My comments were directed at Ajjlmauen and his D15 which seems to be doing pretty well even with the LNA adaptor holding it back. I have zero interest in your setup.
> 
> The vast majority of computers are air cooled, then comes the aio/clc crowd, and then comes the fringe element with the custom water cooling. It shows in how fast they got the AM4 adaptors out. The air cooler manufacturers had them out in January and the aio/clc people started getting them out around March. How long did it take for the custom water blocks to get out? It seems like there was a long wait for them. They do tend to follow the money.
> 
> I built a totally silent rig a few years ago and guess what. Nobody uses it. They prefer something that makes at least a little noise, so it just sits in a corner.


That's interesting haha i love my PC's relatively quiet part of the reason i want a better board to lower fan noise.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> snip


Nobody gives a crap about your loop. And you should really stop saying XD at the end of every sentence or paragraph, doesn't suit you as an adult male (or woman).


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Nobody gives a crap about your loop. And you should really stop saying XD at the end of every sentence or paragraph, doesn't suit you as an adult male (or woman).


As we're on the subject of shoulds, you could stop thread-policing and being antagonistic towards virtually every person with whom you interact. It doesn't suit you as someone who is ostensibly trying to be a useful part of the community.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> As we're on the subject of shoulds, you could stop thread-policing and being antagonistic towards virtually every person with whom you interact. It doesn't suit you as someone who is ostensibly trying to be a useful part of the community.


Other than the brony, whom i havent even interacted with, and the guy spamming XD who have i been antagonistic towards? Hyperbole...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

That just proves my point..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







come on proceed with you guys sharings in this lively thread about ryzen


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> That just proves my point..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on proceed with you guys sharings in this lively thread about ryzen


And what was your point?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

I just wish this forum wasnt so reddit


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You just joined here and you already comparing this to reddit lol


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You just joined here and you already comparing this to reddit lol


Right? Really says something about the forum.

Edit: Mods here are practically baby sitters.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This is the way i look at it...
One user put tests and share their findings vs the other user which simply type YOLO, dont care, dont even back up their statement with proof.

Yeah it shows.. Let me see whos the new user in that case


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This is the way i look at it...
> One user put tests and share their findings vs the other user which simply type YOLO, dont care, dont even back up their statement with proof.
> 
> Yeah it shows.. Let me see whos the new user in that case


I'm not sure which statement or proof you're talking about. I probably missed something, or i'm not paying attention.

Care to elaborate?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Just leave at that and let the flow of this so hot ryzen topic continue his course...

you guys even scare the people that can give you some knowledge about this platform.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys will literally say anything to try and back up this b350 argument lmao.
> 
> Ive been doing this PC hardware thing a lot longer than many of you on here, never once have i seen a component die and "take other things with it".
> 
> We get it, you are giving advice to be safe......congratulations.
> 
> Being realistic and knowing people build PC's on a budget, i will continue to recommend the good b350 boards.


hm? claiming that you haven't seen a component die and take others with it ? ah.. not counting liquid cooling failures.. not counting psu's. not counting evga's unfortunate 1070's 1080's, not counting cheap molex converters, ............. sure . I think you misspoke.

Last 5 years, 15-20 repairs/refurbs/upgrades. Fast stuff for ma, pa, gramma or jr's unfinished super computer... side gig. Being realistic I know from experience vrm can take cpu with it. Reality not conjecture. Focused on the ones I know happened. Possibly other dead vrm. Board was dead? Moved on. Platform doesn't matter. Manufacturer's can be annoying about replacing additional components. Those warnings about overclocking being at your own risk come into play. But it's your hardware you expressed a lack of concern for. That I have no problem with. You and anyone else are free to ignore other users experience when it comes to your own hardware data and money. Same experience tells me iffy looking stuff can work without a visible hitch for years and give real experts the finger in the process. Heck I HAVE iffy looking stuff that may well fire up and run.. or just catch fire. PSU's. man. cheap psu's are aids...

Or to put it in a way you will hopefully appreciate : Alea Iacta Est


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Any sharings with DPC latency in ryzen boards? Im getting pretty good perf on this board comparing it to my Gene VII
My usual method is pretty simple thru chrome "gpu accelerated" open latencymon start it and shoot out a live stream like youtube.com cnn live stream thats where usually i notice dpc latency spikes right away....
I also like to shoot out heaven and leave it on a loop in the background

Using 7.1 audio thru nvidia hdmi NO onboard sound, bluetooth dongle as well no cracking at all..

as usual nvidia drivers high latency spikes but nothing major


dpc avg 40-70avg
with the usual spikes
as you can see nvidia doing what she do best XD
Not too shabby for a $99 board


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Any sharings with DPC latency in ryzen boards?


There is an article specifically about latency, comparing Zen with Intel (quads and above) for audio production. You can probably find it if you Google. It's interesting.


----------



## austinmrs

Do you guys actually use Hardware Accelaration in chrome?

I always disable it


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Just leave at that and let the flow of this so hot ryzen topic continue his course...
> 
> you guys even scare the people that can give you some knowledge about this platform.


Speaking about hot Ryzen once i started pushing higher voltage on the chip that's when it wants to break 65-75C on my cooler. Ryzen 1700 at 1.0-1.1V stays so cool that i know the 1700 will do good in a laptop.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I built a totally silent rig a few years ago and guess what. Nobody uses it. They prefer something that makes at least a little noise, so it just sits in a corner.


Find people who have tinnitus and you'll see a different outcome.

Also, noise pollution isn't good for anyone's ears.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Do you guys actually use Hardware Accelaration in chrome?
> 
> I always disable it


Is it faster to do so? Doesn't that make the CPU usage go up since the GPU isn't doing part of the work?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Speaking about hot Ryzen once i started pushing higher voltage on the chip that's when it wants to break 65-75C on my cooler. Ryzen 1700 at 1.0-1.1V stays so cool that i know the 1700 will do good in a laptop.


How high have you went on volts to get to 75c? My dark rock pro 3 seems to max out around 71c with 1.376v.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How high have you went on volts to get to 75c? My dark rock pro 3 seems to max out around 71c with 1.376v.


That's a pretty nice heat-sink man and AIO does not mean better sure you know that.

I see 74C peak after 1 hour of encoding a video with the CPU cores at 100% the whole time i'm not even the slightest worried about those temps as my CPU still stays below 40C doing everything normally gaming its at 50C or so with my haswell chip that thing was at 65-70C gaming while wanting to run hotter when encoding.

At 1.35V 3.9Ghz water cooler running at 50% usage only and all my case fans are at 50%. I have my Kraken in the front of my case as well and you own the same case you know its somewhat air deprived


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Do you guys actually use Hardware Accelaration in chrome?
> 
> I always disable it


I dont mind it in the beginning was a pita till nvidia/google fixed their crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Speaking about hot Ryzen once i started pushing higher voltage on the chip that's when it wants to break 65-75C on my cooler. Ryzen 1700 at 1.0-1.1V stays so cool that i know the 1700 will do good in a laptop.


All you need to worry is those vrms... The temp that cpu have is perfectly fine....

Im use to vrms temps running at 60c tops on quality boards with HEFTY overclocks on a hot day... Then i jump into this b350 and tarararrara madness..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That's a pretty nice heat-sink man and AIO does not mean better sure you know that.
> 
> I see 74C peak after 1 hour of encoding a video with the CPU cores at 100% the whole time i'm not even the slightest worried about those temps as my CPU still stays below 40C doing everything normally gaming its at 50C or so with my haswell chip that thing was at 65-70C gaming while wanting to run hotter when encoding.
> 
> At 1.35V 3.9Ghz water cooler running at 50% usage only and all my case fans are at 50%. I have my Kraken in the front of my case as well and you own the same case you know its somewhat air deprived


That's why i was wondering, was gonna tell you to put it in the front rather than top









And ya, i am super impressed by this be quiet, lower temps than i ever expected.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Any sharings with DPC latency in ryzen boards? Im getting pretty good perf on this board comparing it to my Gene VII
> My usual method is pretty simple thru chrome "gpu accelerated" open latencymon start it and shoot out a live stream like youtube.com cnn live stream thats where usually i notice dpc latency spikes right away....
> I also like to shoot out heaven and leave it on a loop in the background
> 
> Using 7.1 audio thru nvidia hdmi NO onboard sound, bluetooth dongle as well no cracking at all..
> 
> as usual nvidia drivers high latency spikes but nothing major
> 
> 
> dpc avg 40-70avg
> with the usual spikes
> as you can see nvidia doing what she do best XD
> Not too shabby for a $99 board


I bought my system in march and tested since then. There is no DPC latency to worry about in Ryzen. Only certain devices such as PCIe Wifi cards can give you a warning in the DPC latency checker. Mine does and I disabled it, and only use it if I really need it (I'm connected through LAN)

After disabling the wifi card I tried abusing the machine while testing for DPC latency and there was no problem whatsoever. That was when I was running my RAM at 2400...now at 2933 is even less of a problem.

Did you see my review for ImageLine FL Studio?

All DAWs run perfectly fine. I can run an obscene amount of plugins until I run out of juice. All my old projects on a 3770k @ 4.6Ghz now run at 50% the CPU usage at just 256 samples latency (I used mainly 512 in my 3770k)

No extra dropouts or instability due to the separate core complexes inside the die. Just pure raw power.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Thats what im seeing pretty impressive so far now if nvidia fix their crap on the 1080








No i didnt, you can point me out to where i can see the review i would love to give it a look!!!









did you try win7? i find win7 the worst offender for dpc latency.. I know ryzen its not officially support it but windows 7 grew hard on me its like win xp for me back in the days..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats what im seeing pretty impressive so far now if nvidia fix their crap on the 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i didnt, you can point me out to where i can see the review i would love to give it a look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try win7? i find win7 the worst offender for dpc latency.. I know ryzen its not officially support it but windows 7 grew hard on me its like win xp for me back in the days..


Not really...I liked win7 back in the days but for me win8 and win10 were much better (despite what people said about w8)

I'm on win10 now. Best so far from MS IMHO.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm on win10 now. Best so far from MS IMHO.


Ugly UI + spyware + less backward compatibility + mishmash of traditional programs and mobile "apps" + loss of control and transparency for updates + force-fed Defender


----------



## zGunBLADEz

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...I liked win7 back in the days but for me win8 and win10 were much better (despite what people said about w8)
> 
> I'm on win10 now. Best so far from MS IMHO.


where the link for the review bro XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Ugly UI + spyware + less backward compatibility + mishmash of traditional programs and mobile "apps" + loss of control and transparency for updates + force-fed Defender


classicstartmenu would fix the ui issue thats what i use i still like winxp start menu, theres apps to turn off any kind of spyware win10 have..

all this spying nowadays is just day 2 day basics like popups blockers by in the days


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Ugly UI + spyware + less backward compatibility + mishmash of traditional programs and mobile "apps" + loss of control and transparency for updates


Ugly GUI: I actually welcomed a plain UI. I was starting to feel those 3D bevels were out of fashion. Also welcome the fact it takes less resources.

Less backward comp: Ehem! I have programs dating back to the 90s and they work just fine. Less backward compatibility with what exacty?

Mismatch of trad. prrograms and mobile apps: I barely find that an annoyance. My desktop doesn't feel like a tablet...and Killer Instinct from the MS store runs flawlessly.

Spyware: You know you can always turn them off or hard disable if you know where to took.

Loss of controls and transp. to update: Are you kidding me? Win10 is by far the best on auto diagnosis, hardware swap and now you get interim updates from the fast and slow ring.....what?

BTW: I didn't have to reinstall windows migrating from my i7 3770k to my Ryzen machine....just plugged the SSD and windows just automatically set things up. Those on win10 reinstalling after migrating just wasted a great deal of time doing so.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> where the link for the review bro XD







Sorry about my mispronunciation of "Gigahertz" ....oops!!!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about my mispronunciation of "Gigahertz" ....oops!!!


nice video very informative, *i can confirm about swaping boards without reinstalling windows* by accident i even tested it before erasing the hdd to reinstall windows.

Just make sure you uninstall any traces or intel stuff .. I had 2 ssds in the beginning i found out the pc boot it into the intel ssd win10 with no problems i was like huh wth lol not even a bsod no locks ups no nothing...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Check this torture test guys.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6ku7kc/pushing_my_r7_1700_and_mobo/


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I built a totally silent rig a few years ago and guess what. Nobody uses it. They prefer something that makes at least a little noise, so it just sits in a corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Find people who have tinnitus and you'll see a different outcome.
> 
> Also, noise pollution isn't good for anyone's ears.
Click to expand...

Also don't forget during the early 1990's to have any Computer, you needed to have a noisy fan running to let you know that the PC was switched on and working. It is that NOISE that lets everyone know in the vicinity, that your PC is on and functioning.

You still have those wanting to run all 120mm or 140mm Delta fans inside their current cases and trust me, those babies will let your neighbours know your PC is running







.


----------



## weyburn

I had a 1600, sold it, and was gonna buy a 1600x, but with the prices on amazon, I can get the 1600x for $220, or the 1700x for $320 (weirdly the 1700 is also $320 on amazon).

I mostly just game, don't do much video editing yet, but I do enjoy streaming... Any advice on whether it would be worth it to pay the extra $100 for the 1700x?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Check this torture test guys.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6ku7kc/pushing_my_r7_1700_and_mobo/


IMO AIO's(Not custom loops) are for looks only and of course everyone doesn't want a massive huge and heavy heat-sink on their board for a long time haha.

Good to see my favorite tech company in action, i really like Noctua fans


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I had a 1600, sold it, and was gonna buy a 1600x, but with the prices on amazon, I can get the 1600x for $220, or the 1700x for $320 (weirdly the 1700 is also $320 on amazon).
> 
> I mostly just game, don't do much video editing yet, but I do enjoy streaming... Any advice on whether it would be worth it to pay the extra $100 for the 1700x?


If you are 100% fine with a 3.8Ghz Ryzen 7 OC you will be 100% happy with a 1700.

If you really want to hit more like 100-200mhz more(max limit) then get the 1700X.

I'd much rather see you put the extra 100$ into faster memory or a better board like the Asrock Taichi


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> IMO AIO's(Not custom loops) are for looks only and of course everyone doesn't want a massive huge and heavy heat-sink on their board for a long time haha.
> 
> Good to see my favorite tech company in action, i really like Noctua fans


I've never seen a desktop nic maxed out like that


----------



## chew*

Hey yendor...check this out buddy.

If your not corrupting SPD. You are not pushing hard enough.











Buddy was up to bench this weekend. Could not get one of my sticks to post on his fatality pro gaming board.

I was like not again...now i know why..luckily for me taichi just seems not to care.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Hey yendor...check this out buddy.
> 
> If your not corrupting SPD. You are not pushing hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy was up to bench this weekend. Could not get one of my sticks to post on his fatality pro gaming board.
> 
> I was like not again...now i know why..luckily for me taichi just seems not to care.


neat trick. possible on air?


----------



## chew*

Possibly. I think its done by ticking off board or imc or both.

For me it was easy.

-30c on 2.4 bios 2133 defaults.

Poof job well done. Did a number on some OS to...finally flashed back to 2.34.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Possibly. I think its done by ticking off board or imc or both.
> 
> For me it was easy.
> 
> -30c on 2.4 bios 2133 defaults.
> 
> Poof job well done. Did a number on some OS to...finally flashed back to 2.34.


hm, board/kit/imc does not balk at much. bench only settings I'd expect to train at least if not fail just post and boot. Then later they eat os. think I'd be ahead of the game if they failed before that.


----------



## Darlinangel

Seem like AMD done it again! 10 to 16 cores on the x399 HEDT platform and Asus hinting at the possibility to be able to clock above 5ghz on this massive core counts









https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/amd-x399-threadripper-overclocking

If it true and not all marketing BS... They are using different quality CPU then the consumer grade Ryzen that out right now?


----------



## chew*

5 gig on ln2 probably. If so...its not a lie. Also realistic if avg ryzen can do over 5...not hard to extrapolate that double the core count = slightly less on ln2.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Chew what about ur hynix m-die experience on this boards?


----------



## chew*

My hynix experience has not been spectacular. The set i have is dual rank 10-12-12-28 2400...it does spec? I guess that is a positive?

I had some single rank pre launch. Ditched it for b die for launch review due to questionable stability issues i did not feel comfortable representing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Ok gotcha i bought some tridentz simple 3200 cl16/18/18/18 set have a bunch of issues on stock bios. On beta bios im able to run them at 3200 cl15/16/16/16 cr1 hci 800% cant complaint for what they are, they are single rank

Ram stock volts only cannot drop cl16 but on 1.4 can do cl15. But be able to drop the 18s and the 38 and cr1 thats not bad for stock.



did a quick 100% hci coverage plus aida




Didnt fiddle too much with it just main timmings for the horrors i have been reading about hynix ram in this forums i guess im lucky XD


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Seem like AMD done it again! 10 to 16 cores on the x399 HEDT platform and Asus hinting at the possibility to be able to clock above 5ghz on this massive core counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/amd-x399-threadripper-overclocking
> 
> If it true and not all marketing BS... They are using different quality CPU then the consumer grade Ryzen that out right now?


Actually all Ryzen chips from R5 to Epyc 7601 are using the same die. Some have cores disabled....others use multiple dies. This link is just for hype.


----------



## xethi

hi all

anyonne read this article before seem decent stats compared to what i have been reading.

http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/

youll have to translate or check graphs only which says a lot allready :]


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> hi all
> 
> anyonne read this article before seem decent stats compared to what i have been reading.
> 
> http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/03/overclocking-binning-10-prosesor-amd-ryzen-7-1700/2/
> 
> youll have to translate or check graphs only which says a lot allready :]


Old news but they are only testing with CineBench R15 stable which doesn't mean a lot.

Try Prime 95 blend for 1 hour at least or a 8GB movie encode to H.264.


----------



## polkfan

Changing my rear fan to a intake messes up like every temp in my case and doesn't help the VRM much at only a 3-5C improvement.
People at MSI forums recommend users to do this i don't with my case.

GPU+CPU was running hotter, plus PC was louder over sound pressure.


----------



## Johan45

That's always a bad idea air has to move in one direction or another. You just made a pocket that traps heat


----------



## rdr09

Hello @bardacuda, how is your 1700 handling your 290s? If you play BF1, do you mind posting cpu usage using msi graph? Have not seen 'real-world' usage of these cpus. Mostly Cinebench and stuff.

Here is an example using my i7 2700K and Afterburner . . .



At 4K. Thanks.


----------



## bardacuda

@rdr09

I actually moved them over to Ol' Bessie and turned that into a dedicated mining rig. Just got a lowly old 270 in the system atm. I'm waiting for some 580s and a 570 to arrive but those will also be moved over to a 3rd rig (which I'm waiting on other parts for too atm) and that'll become another dedicated mining rig. At some point I'd like to put one beastly card in this rig and use it for gaming but it's not really a priority for me because I don't game much lately.

That said, I did run a couple of Firestrike and Unigine Valley benches when I got my first overclocks dialed in, and I'll dig up the links to those posts and add them here in an edit for you after. Also, I planned on redoing all my overclocking and benching once the infamous AGESA update for better RAM speed/compatibility got here, and that finally happened a week or so ago, so I might get to work on that later this week. I can throw a couple of the Hawaii cards back in here temporarily (and/or the 580s as well once I have them) and do some benches, but I don't really have any games to bench lol. If there's any benches that are free and also don't require Win10/DX12 that you'd like to see (doesn't leave a lot of options, I know







) let me know and I'll see what I can do.

I know I've seen a few different youtube reviews though testing Ryzen vs 7700K in different AAA games (BF1, GTAV, Tomb Raider, etc....the usual stuff) and I'm pretty sure at least one of those was with 480 cards (which are pretty much identical performance-wise as 290s/390s). I'll see if I can dig those up too.

EDIT1: Here's my posts with those Firestrike/Valley runs. I did take screenshots with afterburner open but unfortunately you can't see my CPU usage graphs in them.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_25997670

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26000478

EDIT2(&3): Not sure if this was one of the reviews I was thinking of but it does have gaming benchmarks with CPU load shown.






I think this is the main one I was thinking of but there are definitely lots of others on other channels too.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @rdr09
> 
> I actually moved them over to Ol' Bessie and turned that into a dedicated mining rig. Just got a lowly old 270 in the system atm. I'm waiting for some 580s and a 570 to arrive but those will also be moved over to a 3rd rig (which I'm waiting on other parts for too atm) and that'll become another dedicated mining rig. At some point I'd like to put one beastly card in this rig and use it for gaming but it's not really a priority for me because I don't game much lately.
> 
> That said, I did run a couple of Firestrike and Unigine Valley benches when I got my first overclocks dialed in, and I'll dig up the links to those posts and add them here in an edit for you after. Also, I planned on redoing all my overclocking and benching once the infamous AGESA update for better RAM speed/compatibility got here, and that finally happened a week or so ago, so I might get to work on that later this week. I can throw a couple of the Hawaii cards back in here temporarily (and/or the 580s as well once I have them) and do some benches, but I don't really have any games to bench lol. If there's any benches that are free and also don't require Win10/DX12 that you'd like to see (doesn't leave a lot of options, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) let me know and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I know I've seen a few different youtube reviews though testing Ryzen vs 7700K in different AAA games (BF1, GTAV, Tomb Raider, etc....the usual stuff) and I'm pretty sure at least one of those was with 480 cards (which are pretty much identical performance-wise as 290s/390s). I'll see if I can dig those up too.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my posts with those Firestrike/Valley runs. I did take screenshots with afterburner open but unfortunately you can't see my CPU usage graphs in them.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_25997670
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26000478


Hey, thanks for the quick response. Seems like a lot of work on your part. Don't bother. Just keep on mining. lol.

I'll check out the links.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Hello @bardacuda, how is your 1700 handling your 290s? If you play BF1, do you mind posting cpu usage using msi graph? Have not seen 'real-world' usage of these cpus. Mostly Cinebench and stuff.
> 
> Here is an example using my i7 2700K and Afterburner . . .
> 
> 
> 
> At 4K. Thanks.


Fwiw any graphics setting above default low and I'm completely gpu bound on my single fury at 1080 res. ( DX 11 64 player servers)

Cpu usage is around 40 %

Anything less than 99% gpu usage is almost certainly during respawn


Medium defaults shown


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the quick response. Seems like a lot of work on your part. Don't bother. Just keep on mining. lol.
> 
> I'll check out the links.


Nah like I say I'll be doing some benches anyway after I redo my OC, so if you have any in mind just let me know and I'd be happy to do them. I do have Civ 6 and Star Citizen, plus a few other less popular games I could test. I'll have the 290s in my system anyway because I'll at least be getting new numbers for Firestrike and Valley to compare to my old ones...so running another game or two is no big deal as long as I have it.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Nah like I say I'll be doing some benches anyway after I redo my OC, so if you have any in mind just let me know and I'd be happy to do them. I do have Civ 6 and Star Citizen, plus a few other less popular games I could test. I'll have the 290s in my system anyway because I'll at least be getting new numbers for Firestrike and Valley to compare to my old ones...so running another game or two is no big deal as long as I have it.


So i see a Phenom build(used to own a 1100T 3.9Ghz) and i see the new Ryzen guessing you skipped BD-PD and stayed with Amd Phenom for all these years how has that been?


----------



## cidmo1

So im pretty sure something aint right with my new build hoped i could run it by u guys b4 i return anything for replacement.
I got a 1800x with a msi gaming carbon pro mobo and corsair lpx 3200 CL16 RAM.
i got a coolermaster liquid master 240 and idle temps on Tctl sit around 50-60
ive read into the Tctl vs Tdie temp +20 offset but whenever i hit 95C on Tctl, which is really 75C, it crashes
and the problem with that is i hit that under stress type load at 3.9Ghz 1.3375
so 4Ghz just dont work since i need around 1.35 for that which just makes heat rise faster
things that crash it are cinebench R15, encoding video with all cores, SiSandra cpu tests

ive reapplied thermal just to make sure the AIO is making proper contact
right now i am running just the RAM at 3200 and its running stock 3600 with XFR and encoding has me at 90C
should i try the AIO on a different PC just to make sure its not that or could it more likely be the CPU or mobo
just seems temp rise way to fast and im not getting anywhere near a stable OC at 3.9 even
and the VRMs are way hot when under load, at this point it seems to me that there is no +20 offset and those are real temps


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> So i see a Phenom build(used to own a 1100T 3.9Ghz) and i see the new Ryzen guessing you skipped BD-PD and stayed with Amd Phenom for all these years how has that been?


You guessed right. It was originally an Athlon IIx4 640 system but the only thing I still have from the original config is the 2x2GB Patriot memory kit.

It's been a little disappointing since, at the time, if I had been more knowledgeable about hardware and what was coming down the pipeline, etc. I would have waited a couple months and got an i5 2500K system instead, which would have made for a smoother/more satisfiying experience up till now. Honestly though it's been mostly adequate for what I needed, aside from maybe Planetside 2 when I was into that for a bit a couple years ago.

BD/PD would have been a side-grade so I never bothered with it.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You guessed right. It was originally an Athlon IIx4 640 system but the only thing I still have from the original config is the 2x2GB Patriot memory kit.
> 
> It's been a little disappointing since, at the time, if I had been more knowledgeable about hardware and what was coming down the pipeline, etc. I would have waited a couple months and got an i5 2500K system instead, which would have made for a smoother/more satisfiying experience up till now. Honestly though it's been mostly adequate for what I needed, aside from maybe Planetside 2 when I was into that for a bit a couple years ago.
> 
> BD/PD would have been a side-grade so I never bothered with it.


Hey first CPU i ever bought since i'm only 25 was the Athlon II x4 620 on the stock cooler had it OC to 3.2Ghz stable.

2500K has aged better then the 8350 in the latest games. BUT in encoding and what not its still around the good old 2600K.

Jumping to Phenom to Ryzen is a night and day type of difference i was looking at Phenom II x6 benchmarks and it seems Ryzen is closer to Intel then the Phenom II was.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> So im pretty sure something aint right with my new build hoped i could run it by u guys b4 i return anything for replacement.
> I got a 1800x with a msi gaming carbon pro mobo and corsair lpx 3200 CL16 RAM.
> i got a coolermaster liquid master 240 and idle temps on Tctl sit around 50-60
> ive read into the Tctl vs Tdie temp +20 offset but whenever i hit 95C on Tctl, which is really 75C, it crashes
> and the problem with that is i hit that under stress type load at 3.9Ghz 1.3375
> so 4Ghz just dont work since i need around 1.35 for that which just makes heat rise faster
> things that crash it are cinebench R15, encoding video with all cores, SiSandra cpu tests
> 
> ive reapplied thermal just to make sure the AIO is making proper contact
> right now i am running just the RAM at 3200 and its running stock 3600 with XFR and encoding has me at 90C
> should i try the AIO on a different PC just to make sure its not that or could it more likely be the CPU or mobo
> just seems temp rise way to fast and im not getting anywhere near a stable OC at 3.9 even
> and the VRMs are way hot when under load, at this point it seems to me that there is no +20 offset and those are real temps


Just try jumping the bios and booting to windows with no changes all at stock and then run Prime 95 blend for 1 hour and check the temps on everything.


----------



## bardacuda

It's definitely way smoother. Phenom II was more competitive with the 1st gen Core i Intels of the day, but Sandy bridge just left everything else before it in the dust.


----------



## Scotty99

So i figured out my fan control somehow, check page 2 of this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633417/motherboard-fan-control-not-working/10#post_26203170

Basically needle in a haystack is how i figured it out, asrock needs to fix this lol.


----------



## polkfan

IMO Sandy-bridge was the last time Intel really kicked butt

Ryzen i feel is like a Phenom III X8


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> IMO Sandy-bridge was the last time Intel really kicked butt
> 
> Ryzen i feel is like a Phenom III X8


I went from 2500k>ryzen









I don't buy CPU's with toothpaste.


----------



## bardacuda

@Scotty99

That is messed up. I don't know what AMD was thinking with this 20°C offset crap but it's a load of crap. What have you been able to get your RAM up to with the new BIOS?

@polkfan

And they've been charging more and more for more of the same ever since because they can. Kinda glad now that they never got any money out of me for that i5 after all









Ryzen is pretty good from a performance/power/price standpoint and I hope they rape Intel in the server market and make oodles of money for R&D, but I still wish it would clock a little higher hahaha. Hopefully we can get a good drop in upgrade for this platform out of the 7nm chips.


----------



## Scotty99

Well the craziest part is the 1700 doesn't even have the offset lol. All of my programs including my bios read temps correctly, i wouldnt even have thought to try this unless i saw that lone CPU column under "motherboard" in HWinfo, no where else does that appear.

As for ram 3066 is as high as ive gotten, but settled in at at low cas 2667 (not sure if placebo, but games appear to gain maybe 1-2 FPS over 3066).


----------



## Scotty99

Oh intel marketshare is going to keep dwindling until they give mainstream more cores:
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/report-advanced-micro-devices-inc-153157481.html

10 year high for AMD, and its gonna keep rising.


----------



## bardacuda

@Scotty99

The 1700 not having the offset is what makes it so messed up hahaa.

3066 eh? That sounds pretty decent. Gives me hope for my kit. Later this week I'm gonna put the new BIOS on and start tinkering again.


----------



## Scotty99

Well technically i havent really tried to tune 3200, so it might be stable.

The thing with 3200 is (at least on asrock boards) you need to change some OHM setting to get past the cold boot bug. After changing that i got into windows right away, but got an immediate BSOD and said screw this. I imagine if i tinkered with SoC or ram volts i could get it stable, but the fact its so unstable with xmp volts tells me im a bios away from caring about 3200.


----------



## cidmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Just try jumping the bios and booting to windows with no changes all at stock and then run Prime 95 blend for 1 hour and check the temps on everything.


it can run forever on stock clocks thats not the problem, the problem is any OC at all raises temps to 90C+ on Tctl and its only a matter of time b4 it crashes.
I have never had a chip crash at 75C actual temp so something must be wrong
If u had a 1800x and u couldnt get a stable stress tested clock past 3.9Ghz what would u do?
i might as well try and return it for a 1700 at this point is what im thinking, that way i dont see that Tctl offset at least
either that or the mobo VRMs are crap
i bought this to encode video and i cant encode x265 cuz it crashes the encoder or the cpu


----------



## Braver69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well technically i havent really tried to tune 3200, so it might be stable.
> 
> The thing with 3200 is (at least on asrock boards) you need to change some OHM setting to get past the cold boot bug. After changing that i got into windows right away, but got an immediate BSOD and said screw this. I imagine if i tinkered with SoC or ram volts i could get it stable, but the fact its so unstable with xmp volts tells me im a bios away from caring about 3200.


You need to be able to set the memory sub timings as well most times to get the ram stable at high speeds if your running 4 sticks or double sided.Took many bios updates and tinkering to get my 2 sticks of double sided ram to run stable at 3200. part of what makes a new platform and architecture fun.


----------



## ToguroSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> it can run forever on stock clocks thats not the problem, the problem is any OC at all raises temps to 90C+ on Tctl and its only a matter of time b4 it crashes.
> I have never had a chip crash at 75C actual temp so something must be wrong
> If u had a 1800x and u couldnt get a stable stress tested clock past 3.9Ghz what would u do?
> i might as well try and return it for a 1700 at this point is what im thinking, that way i dont see that Tctl offset at least
> either that or the mobo VRMs are crap
> i bought this to encode video and i cant encode x265 cuz it crashes the encoder or the cpu


Can you try and set the PLL voltage to 1.8v manual ? See if that fixes the temps


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> it can run forever on stock clocks thats not the problem, the problem is any OC at all raises temps to 90C+ on Tctl and its only a matter of time b4 it crashes.
> I have never had a chip crash at 75C actual temp so something must be wrong
> If u had a 1800x and u couldnt get a stable stress tested clock past 3.9Ghz what would u do?
> i might as well try and return it for a 1700 at this point is what im thinking, that way i dont see that Tctl offset at least
> either that or the mobo VRMs are crap
> i bought this to encode video and i cant encode x265 cuz it crashes the encoder or the cpu


What are you using to measure temps and what are the vrm temps ? What's your ambient temp?

95c tctl should not, in itself, cause a shutdown. 115c ACTUAL is where thermal shutdown occurs

At stock settings what is the maximum frequency reached? XFR 'should' take place high voltages may be reported and noting those is also worth your time.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Changing my rear fan to a intake messes up like every temp in my case and doesn't help the VRM much at only a 3-5C improvement.
> People at MSI forums recommend users to do this i don't with my case.
> 
> GPU+CPU was running hotter, plus PC was louder over sound pressure.


In your case you do more harm than good. As you saw.. in my case is better as my setup is set to be optimal that way. Its different every case.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

About the ram speed you also need to verify that your efforts to have it running at certain speed are giving you the perf...

As the link i put a few pages back on the guru3d agesa .6 update that reviewer have bad perf all over the place with so many differents kits that wasnt even funny. I got way better performance with looser timmings and lower overclock on M-Die Hynix Single Rank.

My 3.8GHz overclock is matching or even better than his 4.1 GHz overclock in perf alone. On a B350 board .

Having the right ram config in ryzen is essential.


----------



## Nautilus

Thinking of buying a 4.0Ghz 1800x on silicon lottery and gigabye gaming k7 mobo combo. now that the agesa 1.0.6. bioses are out, any recommendations for compatible 32gb kits? i'm expecting more 32gb (3200-4000) kits should be available for ryzen but haven't found any.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey friend! I've got the Le Grand Macho RT on my Ryzen 7 1700 but I haven't had time to really OC yet. I will say that at stock this cooler is unbelievable (it's in the same category as the Noctua NH-D15 and Cryorig R1) but it might be a lil overkill and it's pretty spendy.
> 
> I'd say if it's much more expensive than the TS-140 Direct, get the TS-140 Direct. Also take a look at the Macho Rev. B or Macho Direct. Great coolers and ultra quiet!


Sorry for "necroquoting", heh, but I have a question. Is your Le Grand Macho loose under the pressure plate? Mine one can be easily rotated under the pressure plate and that freaks me out.
My old TS120 did not have that problem with same mounting hardware


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Thinking of buying a 4.0Ghz 1800x on silicon lottery and gigabye gaming k7 mobo combo. now that the agesa 1.0.6. bioses are out, any recommendations for compatible 32gb kits? i'm expecting more 32gb (3200-4000) kits should be available for ryzen but haven't found any.


Stick to B-die Memory kit at that amount of RAM. You either go for 2*16GB kit or 4*8GB or that quad channel kit.

I haven't tried 2*16 B-Dies. But 4*8GB worked way before AGESA 1.0.0.6 for the K7 at 3200MHz.

Also, 1800X from SL may not be your best bet since they also sell 4.0 capable 1700s


----------



## cidmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> What are you using to measure temps and what are the vrm temps ? What's your ambient temp?
> 
> 95c tctl should not, in itself, cause a shutdown. 115c ACTUAL is where thermal shutdown occurs
> 
> At stock settings what is the maximum frequency reached? XFR 'should' take place high voltages may be reported and noting those is also worth your time.


using HWinfo mainly for temps since it seems to be the most accurate for temps while having things like voltage readout. but kinda trying everything here and there
i still havent found anything that measures the VRM temps, some dude on another forum said there should be a VR t or something like that in HWinfo but theres not
ambient temps are about 24C
at stock settings ive seen 2 cores go up to 4049 rest stay at 3599 or during encoding all 8 cores hit 3699, these run way low for volts, 1.2-1.33

i played around last night and got a couple stableish runs in cinebench at 3991 with RAM at 2133 and then at 2400
by running LLC 2 on cpu and LLC 2 on NB, but it was definitely on the edge as HWinfo would flicker at times
so it was 40x multiplier, disable turbo, set vcore to 1.425 (anything less is insta crash under load), NB/soc to 1.2, disabled spread spectrum
but as soon as i go up to 2933 it starts crashing cinebench again
ima try and get 2933 working with 40x multiplier now by manually setting VRAm this time and seeing if its not related to SoC

also not really sure what changed the bus clock but its the only thing that changed from any of my other tests, normally its 100 but after those above settings its 99.8


----------



## hotstocks

I don't see any value in Silicon Lottery for Ryzen chips since they are all about the same, unlike Intel. SL uses like 1.43v and LLC 3 to get 4ghz, any 1800x should do that or maybe even a lower chip, but the problem is even an AIO cooler will probably not be sufficient to pass IBT, IBT will heat that thing up so much it will turn the system off after a few passes. Everything else will probably be stable except maybe y-cruncher. I have been playing with 1700 and 1800xs for 4 months with Corsair AIO. Bottom line is 3.95GHz is usually best cast REAL stable system without thermal shut down or crashes at about 1.4v and LLC 3, going for 4 ghz you really need great cooling, a lucky chip, and pump a lot of volts into it for 50 mhz more, not worth it. Plus that SL chip may have a crap memory controller. I would take my luck with just buying one because you will either get memory around 3400mhz or cpu around 4ghz, but both will probably not happen unless you are VERY lucky.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> using HWinfo mainly for temps since it seems to be the most accurate for temps while having things like voltage readout. but kinda trying everything here and there
> i still havent found anything that measures the VRM temps, some dude on another forum said there should be a VR t or something like that in HWinfo but theres not
> ambient temps are about 24C
> at stock settings ive seen 2 cores go up to 4049 rest stay at 3599 or during encoding all 8 cores hit 3699, these run way low for volts, 1.2-1.33
> 
> i played around last night and got a couple stableish runs in cinebench at 3991 with RAM at 2133 and then at 2400
> by running LLC 2 on cpu and LLC 2 on NB, but it was definitely on the edge as HWinfo would flicker at times
> so it was 40x multiplier, disable turbo, set vcore to 1.425 (anything less is insta crash under load), NB/soc to 1.2, disabled spread spectrum
> but as soon as i go up to 2933 it starts crashing cinebench again
> ima try and get 2933 working with 40x multiplier now by manually setting VRAm this time and seeing if its not related to SoC
> 
> also not really sure what changed the bus clock but its the only thing that changed from any of my other tests, normally its 100 but after those above settings its 99.8


Why i think buying a 1800X is a complete and utter waste for normal people with AIO and Air cooler going past 1.425V isn't recommended and most still can't get 4.0Ghz.

Personally i see almost everyone at 3.8-3.9Ghz. My 1700 can only do one run of cinebench r15 at 1.425V at 4.0Ghz but will run 3.8 at 1.3V stable enough for me ran 2 hour of blend and did multiple X.264 encodes.

Check your VRM i don't remember what board you have?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Sorry for "necroquoting", heh, but I have a question. Is your Le Grand Macho loose under the pressure plate? Mine one can be easily rotated under the pressure plate and that freaks me out.
> My old TS120 did not have that problem with same mounting hardware


I don't think it's loose at all... what hardware do you have?


----------



## cidmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Why i think buying a 1800X is a complete and utter waste for normal people with AIO and Air cooler going past 1.425V isn't recommended and most still can't get 4.0Ghz.
> 
> Personally i see almost everyone at 3.8-3.9Ghz. My 1700 can only do one run of cinebench r15 at 1.425V at 4.0Ghz but will run 3.8 at 1.3V stable enough for me ran 2 hour of blend and did multiple X.264 encodes.
> 
> Check your VRM i don't remember what board you have?


msi x370 gaming carbon pro
i think its a combination of problems after a bunch of testing
im assuming VRM temps are motherboard or system in HWinfo at this point, both those actually stay low
but the VRMs are pretty hot to the touch when under load so ima try to find a way to cool them a bit more
pretty sure my thermal paste was bad, just changing to the coolermaster stuff that came in the box dropped temps 5C at idle
ordered a tube of arctic silver for now
but the temps im almost 100% sure it could do 4.0ghz if i could keep temps down, i dont believe that +20 offset at all i think thats real temp
but the problem still lies in that 1.425 which one amd guy said is tops ud want to run these daily
i think ur right tho
if i woulda got a 1700 or 1700x i could have got the 3.9ghz stable for quite a bit less
and had only a nominal difference in performance than is possible with 4.0ghz 3200 ram anyways
i can get 4.1 to boot and run itll even stress for awhile in prime or even the cpuz stress test
but running cinebench or sisandra tests and crashes almost instantly
and that translates to random BSOD when gaming or other stuff in windows or not being able to encode cuz the encoder crashes


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> msi x370 gaming carbon pro
> i think its a combination of problems after a bunch of testing
> im assuming VRM temps are motherboard or system in HWinfo at this point, both those actually stay low
> but the VRMs are pretty hot to the touch when under load so ima try to find a way to cool them a bit more
> pretty sure my thermal paste was bad, just changing to the coolermaster stuff that came in the box dropped temps 5C at idle
> ordered a tube of arctic silver for now
> but the temps im almost 100% sure it could do 4.0ghz if i could keep temps down, i dont believe that +20 offset at all i think thats real temp
> but the problem still lies in that 1.425 which one amd guy said is tops ud want to run these daily
> i think ur right tho
> if i woulda got a 1700 or 1700x i could have got the 3.9ghz stable for quite a bit less
> and had only a nominal difference in performance than is possible with 4.0ghz 3200 ram anyways
> i can get 4.1 to boot and run itll even stress for awhile in prime or even the cpuz stress test
> but running cinebench or sisandra tests and crashes almost instantly
> and that translates to random BSOD when gaming or other stuff in windows or not being able to encode cuz the encoder crashes


Possibly neither of the temp readings you are looking at are vrm. Screenshot perhaps?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Just try jumping the bios and booting to windows with no changes all at stock and then run Prime 95 blend for 1 hour and check the temps on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> it can run forever on stock clocks thats not the problem, the problem is any OC at all raises temps to 90C+ on Tctl and its only a matter of time b4 it crashes.
> I have never had a chip crash at 75C actual temp so something must be wrong
> If u had a 1800x and u couldnt get a stable stress tested clock past 3.9Ghz what would u do?
> i might as well try and return it for a 1700 at this point is what im thinking, that way i dont see that Tctl offset at least
> either that or the mobo VRMs are crap
> i bought this to encode video and i cant encode x265 cuz it crashes the encoder or the cpu
Click to expand...

i am sorry remind me what ambient ?? what is your liquid temps ?i will assume you dont know. it may just be that you are at the max you can with your ambient :/ you have a pump that is not designed to pump, but to be quiet, on top of that they state liquid can only go one way? i assume it has a one way valve, which makes no sense., if they DO ( it may not ) they are notoriously restrictive. sorry but i think you may be asking to much, that said 1 i may be wrong, i DO NOT have that cooler. 2 3.9 is quite respectable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> using HWinfo mainly for temps since it seems to be the most accurate for temps while having things like voltage readout. but kinda trying everything here and there
> i still havent found anything that measures the VRM temps, some dude on another forum said there should be a VR t or something like that in HWinfo but theres not
> ambient temps are about 24C
> at stock settings ive seen 2 cores go up to 4049 rest stay at 3599 or during encoding all 8 cores hit 3699, these run way low for volts, 1.2-1.33
> 
> i played around last night and got a couple stableish runs in cinebench at 3991 with RAM at 2133 and then at 2400
> by running LLC 2 on cpu and LLC 2 on NB, but it was definitely on the edge as HWinfo would flicker at times
> so it was 40x multiplier, disable turbo, set vcore to 1.425 (anything less is insta crash under load), NB/soc to 1.2, disabled spread spectrum
> but as soon as i go up to 2933 it starts crashing cinebench again
> ima try and get 2933 working with 40x multiplier now by manually setting VRAm this time and seeing if its not related to SoC
> 
> also not really sure what changed the bus clock but its the only thing that changed from any of my other tests, normally its 100 but after those above settings its 99.8
> 
> 
> 
> Why i think buying a 1800X is a complete and utter waste for normal people with AIO and Air cooler going past 1.425V isn't recommended and most still can't get 4.0Ghz.
> 
> Personally i see almost everyone at 3.8-3.9Ghz. My 1700 can only do one run of cinebench r15 at 1.425V at 4.0Ghz but will run 3.8 at 1.3V stable enough for me ran 2 hour of blend and did multiple X.264 encodes.
> 
> Check your VRM i don't remember what board you have?
Click to expand...

really, please note i have not tuned this at all. i finally got my bracket for my d15s, ( wanted to try this air cooler out before i go full water, and waiting for my GPU to be released for this build ) i literally picked arbitrary numbers i did not walk up to the 4.0 i attempted to oc 1 other time on a 212 for s&gs

literally changed normal bios settings ( uefi only, sata ports to hot plug ect - ) 40 multi, ( had to talk ram up to 3200 ) xmp- set timings manually - set cpu core to 1.4 auto llc - soc to 1.0 ( or 1.1 idr ) - ram voltage to 1.36 and the "other ram voltage to 1/2 ram voltage " ( 0.68 ) booted and ran stability tests.
{ all tests tested at 12 gb ram ( usually get issues going with more - aka 12288 mb ) } ibt/avx 10 run passed, prime 12 hour passed. working on the myriad of other things. i must say, i would buy my 1800x again well worth it, far less voltage then you claim and frankly i have a lot of tuning to do, but i have to do it in my free time .... oh yea max temp- 70 on core :O


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











furthermore, now that i am caught up, man you guys sure spread alot of fud. thanks to all those that fight it, it takes alot to do so, and to stand your ground especially when you get ganged up on by a bunch of keyboard warriors whose sole intention is to prove your wrong. sad to see so few did however .

specifically however i wanted to address one thing, i keep reading that stress testing is NOT NORMAL USAGE, or UNREALISTIC.

stability is really not subjective, it is binary, 1 or 0. you either are or are not. what is subjective is what you want it to be. what ever you want it to be is fine. dont spread that fud that it is not a realistic load. that is fud, once again @ ragingcain for this quote, far more eloquintly then i ever could, and even though it is from *2010* it is just as true now as it was then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, *many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage*. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. _Its about error prevention_.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...

imo it is even worse today, because of the more advanced error correction we have ( think of ecc ram ) so you think you are stable, as it seems to be ok, but what happens when ( note not if ) the ec, does not catch the error ? you wont know till it is too late.. you have not had any issues? great consider yourself lucky ! but dont try to tell others, that attitude is ok, because it never happened to you. explain to them BOTH sides, the risks and the rewards. rather then just " it kills cpus, its unrealistic, you dont need to" ..... you may not store sensitive info on your pc, they may. they may loose everything because of you.


----------



## cidmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Possibly neither of the temp readings you are looking at are vrm. Screenshot perhaps?




this is just stock with 3200 on the ram

ill see what temps are like with better thermal paste but i do think the AIO isnt working right
the fans are constantly ramping up and down on the rad
i put it on my 4690k and temps were not much better
if they give me credit ima just get one of those ek kits
i cheaped out on the cooler based on a couple reviews of it


----------



## Mega Man

That is normal (the fans ramping )

Assuming you are connecting them to cpu fan headers. As your cpu Temps spike they go , when they normalize they drop, that's why we like to use water to air Deltas with the aquaero


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Stability testing = good


+rep to you sir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just stock with 3200 on the ram
> 
> ill see what temps are like with better thermal paste but i do think the AIO isnt working right
> the fans are constantly ramping up and down on the rad
> i put it on my 4690k and temps were not much better
> if they give me credit ima just get one of those ek kits
> i cheaped out on the cooler based on a couple reviews of it


What are your ambient temps? 39°C seems high for idle..especially for only 1.25V. Mine idles only 3°C above ambient (27 vs. 24) with 1.325V and a Hyper 212.

Seems like something might be wrong with your mounting / TIM application or cooler. Fans constantly ramping up and down isn't necessarily a problem with the cooler, because the temp sensor does tend to jump around as much as 10°C (only at idle though...this shouldn't be happening under load).

Easy fix for that is just to set the fan curve so it doesn't start ramping up until it gets above the max idle temp. So if your idle temp fluctuates between 35 and 45°, then you set your fans to a constant speed for anything below, say 47. Again, though...that idle temp seems off unless you have like a 35°C ambient.


----------



## cidmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> +rep to you sir
> What are your ambient temps? 39°C seems high for idle..especially for only 1.25V. Mine idles only 3°C above ambient (27 vs. 24) with 1.325V and a Hyper 212.
> 
> Seems like something might be wrong with your mounting / TIM application or cooler. Fans constantly ramping up and down isn't necessarily a problem with the cooler, because the temp sensor does tend to jump around as much as 10°C (only at idle though...this shouldn't be happening under load).
> 
> Easy fix for that is just to set the fan curve so it doesn't start ramping up until it gets above the max idle temp. So if your idle temp fluctuates between 35 and 45°, then you set your fans to a constant speed for anything below, say 47. Again, though...that idle temp seems off unless you have like a 35°C ambient.


ambient is around 25C
ive remounted the thing multiple times on 2 different mobos so im quite sure its got proper contact
the pump is running non-stop tho the temp should not be spiking 10-15C every split second
also that 1.25 is from auto so thats just what it was at that very second, this is stock settings
right now it says 1.381 at 68C while just typing this
in a car radiator this would be like an air bubble


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm seems like you have XFR on. You're probably better off turning that off and overclocking it (which would force it off anyway).

That's kinda beside the point though. Sounds more like a cooler issue after all. Even with a higher voltage like 1.38 it shouldn't be idling that high, since there's no load on it.

The temp spikes are normal. It's not that the CPU is actually instantly heating up and cooling off...it's just that the temp sensor is not one particular sensor but a derived value based on many sensors. That's normal behaviour for these chips at idle...just the way it is.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> this is just stock with 3200 on the ram
> 
> ill see what temps are like with better thermal paste but i do think the AIO isnt working right
> the fans are constantly ramping up and down on the rad
> i put it on my 4690k and temps were not much better
> if they give me credit ima just get one of those ek kits
> i cheaped out on the cooler based on a couple reviews of it


I believe the box highlighted in red is your vrm temps. We have many MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon owners who may hopefully prove me completely wrong.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1625418/msi-x370-gaming-pro-carbon-experience/240_20#post_26135913

Might have better advice and certainly more hands on.


----------



## cidmo1

someone in another thread said auxtin is for the PSU, it doesnt move during testing or the (peci)
ill have to go on the msi forums and ask whats what

for now i just put the thing at 3.9ghz 1.33v rather than stock settings
and enabled cool and quiet, volts are somewhat dynamic sub 1.33 now instead of locked at 1.3375 which makes it run way cooler
even more so than stock settings with xfr popping on/off constantly
gonna wait till i get thermal paste i know b4 return the cooler

the stuff that went bad was tuniq
when i applied it the 1st time a bunch of liquid came out, didnt think anything of it at the time
i figured id try something different last year and remember reading that it goes bad
worked really well brand new tho
but when i tried it on my 4690k today temps were way higher than normal at 3.5 around 45, prolly woulda idled in the 60s at 4.4
but ill just go back to arctic silver that stuff holds up well in the tube

all this reallly makes me wonder if my 290x is really degraded or just bad thermal paste
im a miner so the 2nd reason i bought this 1800x and mobo was on newegg its the only way to get a 570/580 lol
shouldnt have expected so much from a AIO tho
even the noctua looks like it performs the same and prolly mounts a million times easier


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Like i said best way to find vrm sensor if even have a reading is with ibt or small ffs load (cooling test) with no active cooling then throw active cooling at it and watch the sensor reacts to it. You can do this with a house fan. Let the test run for like 10-15min then throw the fan on it. It will get a nice drop at least 10c or more specially on those B350 tiny itsy heatsinks.

With a bit beefier heatsink should be no problem 1/3 surface more of the current one would be perfect. The second problem like the other guys said would be the vrm quality for long period of time.


----------



## polkfan

Stability testing should be done makes me feel better about my system but everyone has the amount of time a lot want 24 hours of blend. Where i want 2-4 hours of blend and a couple of X.264 encodes and i always do my memory first and make sure it goes to 1000% coverage using MEMTEST.

As for getting lower voltages with a 1800X then a 1700 sure but you are still within 100 maybe 200mhz of the 1700. Not worth the extra 100-150$ in my eyes i'd rather put that in memory or my board.


----------



## CrazyElement

I'm kind of sad







. Invested 2000 euro for a new ryzen 7 1800x+ Crosshair VI hero + 1080 TI STRIX OC. to find out my 1080 ti actually get bottleneck in most games. The game I play the most Black desert online ... Right now setup is ryzen 7 1800x @3.9 ghz + 2x3600CL15 g skill kits @ 3466 mhz CL 14( ram score at aida is 53000). GPU is OC to 2000 mhz. And I still get game shutter , because actually the gpu is running at 30-40% when get shutter usage drop fast to 10% , at BF1 is a little bit better but still around 60-80% usage there . Is this because im playing on 1080p screen? Or how may I improve my game play , I dont care about FPS as long as i dont get shutter its really annyoing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I'm kind of sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Invested 2000 euro for a new ryzen 7 1800x+ Crosshair VI hero + 1080 TI STRIX OC. to find out my 1080 ti actually get bottleneck in most games. The game I play the most Black desert online ... Right now setup is ryzen 7 1800x @3.9 ghz + 2x3600CL15 g skill kits @ 3466 mhz CL 14( ram score at aida is 53000). GPU is OC to 2000 mhz. And I still get game shutter , because actually the gpu is running at 30-40% when get shutter usage drop fast to 10% , at BF1 is a little bit better but still around 60-80% usage there . Is this because im playing on 1080p screen? Or how may I improve my game play , I dont care about FPS as long as i dont get shutter its really annyoing


Dude, you are NOT and i repeat NOT being bottlenecked by your 1800x...

What is your power plan in Nvidia control panel set at? Set it to high performance.

It can be driver related too, i heard that the latest Nvidia driver has issues maybe stutters as well.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, you are NOT and i repeat NOT being bottlenecked by your 1800x...
> 
> What is your power plan in Nvidia control panel set at? Set it to high performance.
> 
> It can be driver related too, i heard that the latest Nvidia driver has issues maybe stutters as well.


I have the latest Nvidia driver , right now with this setup I hit 1717 score on cinebenchR15, dunno what to do I'm using high performance but still ...


----------



## hurricane28

First, fill out your signature in order for us to help you better.

Second we need BIOS screen shots.

Have you turend all the settings to max in games?


----------



## Mega Man

By signature he means rig builder, see link in my Sig


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I'm kind of sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Invested 2000 euro for a new ryzen 7 1800x+ Crosshair VI hero + 1080 TI STRIX OC. to find out my 1080 ti actually get bottleneck in most games. The game I play the most Black desert online ... Right now setup is ryzen 7 1800x @3.9 ghz + 2x3600CL15 g skill kits @ 3466 mhz CL 14( ram score at aida is 53000). GPU is OC to 2000 mhz. And I still get game shutter , because actually the gpu is running at 30-40% when get shutter usage drop fast to 10% , at BF1 is a little bit better but still around 60-80% usage there . Is this because im playing on 1080p screen? Or how may I improve my game play , I dont care about FPS as long as i dont get shutter its really annyoing


Black desert is an MMO......MMO's play like ****e no matter what hardware you are on.

Trust me on this, been playing WoW since 2006.....and tried every popular MMO since then. Best optimized one is ffxiv, rest of em play like crap no matter what your PC is.

This forum even edits s h i t e? lol'

ESO plays pretty good actually too, never tried bdo tho..


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Black desert is an MMO......MMO's play like ****e no matter what hardware you are on.
> 
> Trust me on this, been playing WoW since 2006.....and tried every popular MMO since then. Best optimized one is ffxiv, rest of em play like crap no matter what your PC is.
> 
> This forum even edits s h i t e? lol'
> 
> ESO plays pretty good actually too, never tried bdo tho..







Seems to be dropping below 60fps on the I7 and ryzen


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, you are NOT and i repeat NOT being bottlenecked by your 1800x...
> 
> What is your power plan in Nvidia control panel set at? Set it to high performance.
> 
> It can be driver related too, i heard that the latest Nvidia driver has issues maybe stutters as well.


Wrong! I repeat:
Wrong









I tested Farcry Primal:

Ryzen 4.1ghz 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps

7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps

7800x stock 2133c15 QC 63 min - 99 average - 121 max fps

I have both systems + 6900k. Both systems is faster than Ryzen MAX oc'ed in BF1 and other games.


----------



## Scotty99

Ummm am i missing something here?

Of course a 4.8ghz 7800x is going to curbstomp a 1800x...like wut.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

its just 1080P is so 2006 resolution tho









I was testing tomb raider after the updates and now is decent is not that offender that was before at 1080P on ryzen its not the main offender anymore..
Deus Ex needs a patch too. im getting like 2fps behind using affinitys to cap the 1700 at 4c 8t which just shows the pattern..

The difference in that fps on that high to begin with its nothing to take into consideration and is been over exaggerated.

mind you this is with the details on medium too lol so the fps discrepancy is even less to worry about once you crank those settings in both system


My thing is the following one even dropping the crap to medium setting the 1080Ti its not a 165hz ready card neither 144hz
So where is this elitists and their excuse on fast panel 1080Ps screens>?

Because to my understanding cranking everything to ultra and having playable framerates is where is at, really bites XD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Wrong! I repeat:
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested Farcry Primal:
> 
> Ryzen 4.1ghz 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps
> 
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 
> 7800x stock 2133c15 QC 63 min - 99 average - 121 max fps
> 
> I have both systems + 6900k. Both systems is faster than Ryzen MAX oc'ed in BF1 and other games.


Get back when you learn how to bench properly, than we'll talk...


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ummm am i missing something here?
> 
> Of course a 4.8ghz 7800x is going to curbstomp a 1800x...like wut.


7800x is 6 core, and the same prize as 1800x









7800x is killing my Ryzen 1800x @ 4,1ghz and 3600mhz memory in games.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Get back when you learn how to bench properly, than we'll talk...


So you can bench? Show us!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ummm am i missing something here?
> 
> Of course a 4.8ghz 7800x is going to curbstomp a 1800x...like wut.
> 
> 
> 
> 7800x is 6 core, and the same prize as 1800x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7800x is killing my Ryzen 1800x @ 4,1ghz and 3600mhz memory.
Click to expand...

That TDP tho


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That TDP tho


This is overclock.net, TDP means nothing....


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Wrong! I repeat:
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested Farcry Primal:
> 
> Ryzen 4.1ghz 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps
> 
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 
> 7800x stock 2133c15 QC 63 min - 99 average - 121 max fps
> 
> I have both systems + 6900k. Both systems is faster than Ryzen MAX oc'ed in BF1 and other games.


That doesn't mean the 1800x is bottle necking the 1080Ti.

The 7800x is just a better cpu when it comes to single thread performance.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> That doesn't mean the 1800x is bottle necking the 1080Ti.
> 
> The 7800x is just a better cpu when it comes to single thread performance.


LOL

It's exacly what it is, an bottleneck. Bottleneck can be cpu/memoryspeed.

If you get higher performace with the same gpu, but with another cpu, then the cpu is the bottleneck in the given benchmark/game.

Sorry, but I am just an performance fanboy, not Intel or Amd fanboy. I just want the best, and love to test hardware.
Threadripper and 7900x is next up in Farcry Primal


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Ryzen does the job for a better price, 7800x will do a better job, how much depends on the game, for a not so good price.

Depends on what you want, a pointless topic to discuss really. Because making a decision is very easy







, look at benchmarks, look at your budget. 1+1 = 2. But i think calling the ryzen a bottleneck is going a bit too far, and just meant to discredit it. Considering we're talking "Very playable FPS" vs "Very playable FPS + a little extra on averages and huge bump on max"

I personally cant tell the difference between my i7 5820k at 4ghz, hell even 4.4ghz, and my Ryzen 1700x. But, maybe i would if i water cooled it and ran 4.8ghz on the i7.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That TDP tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is overclock.net, TDP means nothing....
Click to expand...

95 vs 140....... Intel should be embarrassed


----------



## chew*

Stream your game play on both sytems while recording fps.

You will quickly find the bottleneck of the intel rig


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 7800x is 6 core, and the same prize as 1800x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7800x is killing my Ryzen 1800x @ 4,1ghz and 3600mhz memory in games.


Again, duh?

You are comparing a 4.8ghz cpu to 4.1ghz, skylake x also has an IPC advantage over ryzen...

As an aside, no one should be purchasing a 1800x or a 1700x, at least no one that posts on overclock.net. 1700 can be had for 294 dollars and is a much better value than 7800x, even before you figure in motherboard costs...also has two extra cores.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Again, duh?
> 
> You are comparing a 4.8ghz cpu to 4.1ghz, skylake x also has an IPC advantage over ryzen...
> 
> As an aside, no one should be purchasing a 1800x or a 1700x, at least no one that posts on overclock.net. 1700 can be had for 294 dollars and is a much better value than 7800x, even before you figure in motherboard costs...also has two extra cores.


You can also 9/10 times max your Ryzen CPU on air cooling. On these new I7s and I9s you're almost forced to use a custom loop, and possibly a delid to get the most out of them, which in itself costs something. just a thought.


----------



## Scotty99

BTW you could make this same argument in some games with a 130 dollar 7350k....


----------



## CrazyElement

Ye so a little update , after put the game on high performance , disabled the XboxDVR in sys registry , and play the game on full screen I manage to get usage at around 40-50% at 2000 mhz which is enough for smooth gameplay, but its deffinetly bottleneck I monitored the GPU usage , and only CPU 1 was at constant 80%+ other CPU's usages was around 5-15 so I guess the game is just not optimized and since my CPU is only 3.9ghz ... I really get bottleneck ..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Ye so a little update , after put the game on high performance , disabled the XboxDVR in sys registry , and play the game on full screen I manage to get usage at around 40-50% at 2000 mhz which is enough for smooth gameplay, but its deffinetly bottleneck I monitored the GPU usage , and only CPU 1 was at constant 80%+ other CPU's usages was around 5-15 so I guess the game is just not optimized and since my CPU is only 3.9ghz ... I really get bottleneck ..


So you're saying an intel CPU would need literally DOUBLE the IPS (instructions per second, or single thread performance) to fully max your GPU?

Hit me when you find that CPU, i want it.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> so I guess the game is just not optimized


Welcome to 2017 haha. I bet you didn't own an FX processor.

Yes, game developers need to properly multi-thread their games, despite being difficult. The i3 needs to die.

Edit: Go download DOOM to see how a game should run in 2017.


----------



## cssorkinman

Pssst


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it's the game - not the hardware


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Ye so a little update , after put the game on high performance , disabled the XboxDVR in sys registry , and play the game on full screen I manage to get usage at around 40-50% at 2000 mhz which is enough for smooth gameplay, but its deffinetly bottleneck I monitored the GPU usage , and only CPU 1 was at constant 80%+ other CPU's usages was around 5-15 so I guess the game is just not optimized and since my CPU is only 3.9ghz ... I really get bottleneck ..


What is your fps though? Usage means nothing if you have vsync on or if your fps is higher than your monitor refresh rate.

The CPU should not be causing stuttering though. Sure, the max fps will be a little lower than Intel, but I seriously doubt stuttering or low minimums is due to the CPU. If your only concern is fps in gaming, and it's games that don't use more than 4 cores, then an Intel CPU is a better bet.

My guess is the game is just poorly optimized though.


----------



## LuckyImperial

The real shame is what a game CAN be with proper optimization.

Take Daybreak games for example...makers of PlanetSide 2 and H1Z1. Their engine, Lightforge, looks amazing with the 300+ clients it can render (or not render haha). The ray lighting and textures are seriously impressive in some spots. However, their biggest issue from the beginning? CPU optimization and multicore utilization.

It took them nearly a year to get the game to run acceptably on FX processors. I saw a net jump of around +30% in FPS with subsequent optimization releases. Unfortunately the game kind of died (not related to optimization) so it doesn't really get developed anymore. The moral of the story? There's plenty of frames to be found if you put in the coding work...especially with physics processes.

You can thank AMD's partnership with console manufacturers for any well optimized multicore utilizing games. Intel just kept shoving 4 cores down people throats and the developers were never required to optimize.

Edit: Think about all the sweet a** physics we could have if we dedicated even one core to that. I mean, heck, why not make it two cores when you have a Ryzen 7 series in your rig.


----------



## polkfan

^^^

Eitherway you look at it one year ago we couldn't get even Ryzen 1600 performance for under 350$ since that CPU beats the 350$ 7700K when it can use all the cores in some applications and that processor can be found for 215$.

Not to mention we still got Ryzen+?, Ryzen 2, Ryzen 3 what will the X299 get after this oh that's right nothing.

https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/matthew-wilson/amd-will-build-another-round-of-zen-cpus-on-14nm-before-jumping-to-zen-2-and-7nm/


----------



## CriticalOne

Just ordered the R7 1700 and the MSI B350M Mortar. Can't wait to join this club and finally have a high end CPU.


----------



## Scotty99

Its not only that, if you are someone who keeps their PC for a good amount of time those extra cores should really outpace clockspeed down the road. This is gonna take a couple years, but id rather have those cores than not (when comparing 1700 to 7700k).

Add in the 7700k needs a delid to stay cool, ryzen was a no brainer to me.


----------



## hotstocks

Who cares, they are all over double your monitors 60hz refresh rate. You only need a solid 60 fps. I was getting stuttering and it turned out to be my ram and cpu overclocks were not 100% stable. You need to run like 16 instances of HCI to 1000% and Y-cruncher and IBT to make sure your system is really stable. I would also run these while looping Heaven to see if your psu is up to all that as well.

Also I think Nvidia will be improving drivers for Ryzen, it is new after all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, you are NOT and i repeat NOT being bottlenecked by your 1800x...
> 
> What is your power plan in Nvidia control panel set at? Set it to high performance.
> 
> It can be driver related too, i heard that the latest Nvidia driver has issues maybe stutters as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! I repeat:
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested Farcry Primal:
> 
> Ryzen 4.1ghz 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps
> 
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 
> 7800x stock 2133c15 QC 63 min - 99 average - 121 max fps
> 
> I have both systems + 6900k. Both systems is faster than Ryzen MAX oc'ed in BF1 and other games.
Click to expand...

No SS, no believer!


----------



## savagebunny

So when is this thread gonna stop becoming a complaining fest vs Intel, monitor refresh rates, CCX and other random crap. I rarely see any results anymore of CPU Overclocks, RAM Overclocks/Tighter timings anymore. It's the same thing over and over the past nearly 100+ pages (for me at least)


----------



## mus1mus

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7

We almost took down the top dog.

3 ocn benchers on top 4.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So when is this thread gonna stop becoming a complaining fest vs Intel, monitor refresh rates, CCX and other random crap. I rarely see any results anymore of CPU Overclocks, RAM Overclocks/Tighter timings anymore. It's the same thing over and over the past nearly 100+ pages (for me at least)


Results always trump words.

I always back my words up with results.

Can not speak for the "others"


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's exacly what it is, an bottleneck. Bottleneck can be cpu/memoryspeed.
> 
> If you get higher performace with the same gpu, but with another cpu, then the cpu is the bottleneck in the given benchmark/game.
> 
> Sorry, but I am just an performance fanboy, not Intel or Amd fanboy. I just want the best, and love to test hardware.
> Threadripper and 7900x is next up in Farcry Primal


The advantage of being an ocn member shows. Based on your results, the i7 will bottleneck the 1080ti at stock.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Results always trump words.
> 
> I always back my words up with results.
> 
> Can not speak for the "others"


Well I'd be damned, chew* hustling with other than air


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Well I'd be damned, chew* hustling with other than air


I said sub 7 was possible sub 5gig.

Then i proved it.

Words without anything to back it up is just words.

Not bad for a retired bum that is irrelevant and knows nothing yet is somehow faster than everyone else.

Im at the point where talk is cheap with this forum.

Less chat more splat.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I said sub 7 was possible sub 5gig.
> 
> Then i proved it.
> 
> Words without anything to back it up is just words.
> 
> Not bad for a retired bum that is irrelevant and knows nothing yet is somehow faster than everyone else.
> 
> Im at the point where talk is cheap with this forum.
> 
> Less chat more splat.


I still approve, none (minimal) of these guys know of you, when I saw you posting stuff since the Q6600 days when I first started and even before. Good times, I loved it. I sold some crazy Crucial Tracers to someone to get some good numbers. It's all experience man. Experience means so much more than a newbie on the scene. A Newbie can always learn new tricks though. I always respect your work and guys on Xtreme who have been there for years, breaking hardware, burning up motherboards to no end with there own cash, no sponsors, just purely out of curiosity and a hobby.


----------



## chew*

Yah good old days.

Your cool but there are a few bad eggs.

Some were even banned from XS due to being trolls.

Still have an agenda with me pretty sad to be honest.

Once a troll always a troll.

Newbies can learn if there willing.

Best thing you can learn is to unlearn and realize nothing is impossible only improbable.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Less chat more splat.


Love that quote, Chew is always keeping it real







.


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7
> 
> We almost took down the top dog.
> 
> 3 ocn benchers on top 4.


great

But it's not real life just extreme test


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's exacly what it is, an bottleneck. Bottleneck can be cpu/memoryspeed.
> 
> If you get higher performace with the same gpu, but with another cpu, then the cpu is the bottleneck in the given benchmark/game.
> 
> Sorry, but I am just an performance fanboy, not Intel or Amd fanboy. I just want the best, and love to test hardware.
> Threadripper and 7900x is next up in Farcry Primal


If you been in the game like you claim to be for so long you should know by now the avg joe is always gpu bottlenecked. I would not buy a 1080TI to play at 1080P specially having 4K screens at reasonable prices.

I always been GPU bottlenecked hell my 4790k saw like 5-6 different gpus lol..

Like i said 1080P is so 2006 XD

The thing is, according to your words at 4k this CPU its not a bottleneck and when that happens and 4k starts to become what 1080P is today which is for a couple of years from now lol, we will be entering in another gpu bottleneck on 8k probably and probably in another cpu like 2-3 more lol.

7700k may have fast ipc but it lacks 4 cores that it dont have and you can't compensate with his ipc no matter how hard you try, this its not bulldozer this cpu is well put together for the right price.. Not even talking about intel hedt which is a joke at this point is not even worth it lol


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I don't think it's loose at all... what hardware do you have?


Cooler, Asus 350-F Strix and separately bought official AM4 Thermalright mounting hardware.
Seems like I need to send them an email


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7
> 
> We almost took down the top dog.
> 
> 3 ocn benchers on top 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great
> 
> But it's not real life just extreme test
Click to expand...

Called extreme for something. You want ambient? Change the *r7* in that link to *r5*


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Cooler, Asus 350-F Strix and separately bought official AM4 Thermalright mounting hardware.
> Seems like I need to send them an email


Might be best to talk to them... If the motherboard has a weird mounting situation they should know! Good catch!


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Called extreme for something. You want ambient? Change the *r7* in that link to *r5*


I saw R5
Good
But it is not daily use
Only extreme tests


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Called extreme for something. You want ambient? Change the *r7* in that link to *r5*
> 
> 
> 
> I saw R5
> Good
> But it is not daily use
> Only extreme tests
Click to expand...

Ugh.


----------



## SHOCKTRUPPEN

The human eye can only detect between 15hz-60-hz, and in some cases up to 90hz. After that the cones and rods in your eyes can not receive any faster. So anybody that says they can tell difference over that is fooling their selves and wasting good money.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHOCKTRUPPEN*
> 
> The human eye can only detect between 15hz-60-hz, and in some cases up to 90hz. After that the cones and rods in your eyes can not receive any faster. So anybody that says they can tell difference over that is fooling their selves and wasting good money.


HAHAHAHAH XDDDD

Edit: This is the quality of people posting on this forum.


----------



## TristanL

it's not only about "seeing" but also feeling the smoothness imo


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Theres a difference between 30 vs 60 in my case. which is my optimal resolution and goal with the gane maxed out too lol not on medium settings, then you have issues like vsync/inputs and what not on image motion quality etc...

I would put the rest on different humans senses and reactions.. The older you get the more slow your reactions become, mouse smoothness is a placebo effect easy duplicated on a 60hz hdtv screen forzing 120hz thru evga appy with a 60hz input..

The mouse input would feel smoother on "fake 120hz" but the input is not giving you 120hz as your input is locked at 60hz, the screen is actively refreshing at 120hz tho.. but the input its not XD. The mouse looks and feel smoother, but i know its impossible, so my screen is skipping frames that my eye cant notice. But i feel "the placebo" smoothness on the mouse/input peripheral.

Why i use evga app to force 120hz on a hdtv you may ask?
Simple, adaptive half refresh lock vsync

instead of 30 i get 60 win win

XD


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> I saw R5
> Good
> But it is not daily use
> Only extreme tests


By definition. I can flip a switch on my phase change and have been able to for the past 5 years on a daily basis.

What you define as daily basis is based on your cooling limitations.

Do not think the rest of the world is limited to your grade of silicon or your cooling abilities.

That would be a mistake.

Btw newsflash. Forum name is overclock.net.

Not daily basis.net


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Like i said 1080P is so 2006 XD


Not everyone has the money to dump into a high frame rate, high resolution monitor, and a GPU paired to push those pixels. I game on a 60Hz 1080P monitor and I believe I represent the majority of PC gamers. I want a 1440P 144Hz monitor, but considering my GTX 970 drops sub 120 on Leauge (*** league?) and sub 60 on Borderlands 2 (max settings on both games), I feel that I would need a 1070 or something to push those pixels....which isn't going to happen after I just dropped almost $800 on AM4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHOCKTRUPPEN*
> 
> The human eye can only detect between 15hz-60-hz, and in some cases up to 90hz. After that the cones and rods in your eyes can not receive any faster. So anybody that says they can tell difference over that is fooling their selves and wasting good money.


Yeah, no. Spend weeks in front of a monitor and you'll easily be able to tell 90 from 60. 120 to 90, I'll say that's a pretty minimal difference...but still perceivable for some. And like @TristanL says, a lot of it comes down to what it *feels* like.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Luckyimperial ever heard about downsampling? Been doing it for ages. This was one of this things that amd block for example with drivers. This is when your gpu is too powerful for the resolution you at.

This is where you get eye candy with the dormant performance your gpu have.

Thats how i see it..

Now both partys have this as a feature on their control panels.. funny no?

Btw, i dont fancy higher framerates. PC gaming to me always been about eye candy at playable framerates no higher fps on a 2006 resolution on low/med settings. You are shedding some money on this gpus because they offer power to run games at their full potential maxed out. If im dropping game settings to achieve 150+ frames its like *** im not using the gpu in my opinion the right way.

So all this shiny effects the new games have are not been appreciated. Its like playing on a console with just higher framerates and thats it.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Luckyimperial ever heard about downsampling? Been doing it for ages. This was one of this things that amd block for example with drivers. This is when your gpu is too powerful for the resolution you at.
> 
> This is where you get eye candy with the dormant performance your gpu have.
> 
> Thats how i see it..
> 
> Now both partys have this as a feature on their control panels.. funny no?
> 
> Btw, i dont fancy higher framerates. PC gaming to me always been about eye candy at playable framerates no higher fps on a 2006 resolution on low/med settings. You are shedding some money on this gpus because they offer power to run games at their full potential maxed out. If im dropping game settings to achieve 150+ frames its like *** im not using the gpu in my opinion the right way.
> 
> So all this shiny effects the new games have are not been appreciated. Its like playing on a console with just higher framerates and thats it.


Yeah, that certainly might be the case with League, I haven't checked core speeds/utilization on that game.

In Borderlands 2, I think my frames take a big hit from PhysX. There's an argument for DX12/Vulkan there I think.

Edit: Edit response - Honestly, I want BOTH shiny graphics and high frames (PC Gamer man), and one day I will have an IPS 1440P 144Hz paired with an appropriate GPU. But right now, it's too expensive for me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

And it also good to get rid of cpu bottlenecks and use the extra power of your card and get benefits from it. You are getting eye candy back. You can fix a cpu bottleneck easy with benefits.

For the information i have seen around reviews and what not and such for 1440P optimal configuration you would need a 7700k and 2 1080ti's 1 1080ti is gpu bottleneck lol. This is where harmony between cpu and gpu is achieved.

And you and me knows you are not settling on 2x1080ti to settle at 1440p

Aiming to fast hz panels on a 2006 resolution as 1080P to me is a waste of time and money, all it takes is one game to throw your system off.. then your shinny 165hz panel is dormant again and not fully appreciated..

I centralized myself on a maxed out game at the highest resolution i can get on a playable framerate.. Its cheaper XD


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> And it also good to get rid of cpu bottlenecks and use the extra power of your card and get benefits from it. You are getting eye candy back. You can fix a cpu bottleneck easy with benefits.
> 
> For the information i have seen around reviews and what not and such for 1440P optimal configuration you would need a 7700k and 2 1080ti's 1 1080ti is gpu bottleneck lol. This is where harmony between cpu and gpu is achieved.
> 
> And you and me knows you are not settling on 2x1080ti to settle at 1440p


It kind of sounds like your making the point that 1080P is still a valid resolution for 2017. I can't afford x2 1080Ti's...and the $600 monitor I want.

I see the argument for a 60Hz 1440P monitor, but if I'm going to make the upgrade from 1080P 60Hz I might as well go for broke.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It kind of sounds like your making the point that 1080P is still a valid resolution for 2017. I can't afford x2 1080Ti's...and the $600 monitor I want.
> 
> I see the argument for a 60Hz 1440P monitor, but if I'm going to make the upgrade from 1080P 60Hz I might as well go for broke.


Thats me using @ 165hz fast panel as a baseline in a 120hz is a different story it can change all the time to me its not worth the trouble and expense. One game alone can mess your setup you are building that kind of config for now, next month you get a bad optimized game and bye bye harmony your 165hz panel is useless at native resolution with the new game maxed out..

Me is easy, 60hz as max, max resolution possible on playable framerates 40-60
no brainer..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats me using @ 165hz fast panel as a baseline in a 120hz is a different story it can change all the time to me its not worth the trouble and expense.
> 
> Me is easy, 60hz as max, max resolution possible on playable framerates 40-60
> no brainer..


Yeah, see, I simply disagree. I prefer 90+ FPS. I play a lot of shooters and I think it does help to have the fast frames.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah, see, I simply disagree. I prefer 90+ FPS. I play a lot of shooters and I think it does help to have the fast frames.


I used to play ut and quake games online and we didnt have this fancy hardware we have know back in the days and this games are really fast paced games..

We were talking about like 35-40 fps avg lol on a nvidia 256 chip XD

here a review for 2000 lol
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tom,184.html


----------



## cidmo1

u wont need 2 1080tis for 1440p to hit over 100fps in 90% of the games out there
that being said tho i think its more important to have 100+ fps closer to 120+ than a 1440p or 4k monitor
the difference in gameplay is quite a bit as it becomes far more immersive
just switching to more than 4 cores helped that a lot tho
my 4690k stuttered all the time in AAA titles


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I used to play ut and quake games online and we didnt have this fancy hardware we have know back in the days and this games are really fast paced games..
> 
> We were talking about like 35-40 fps avg lol on a nvidia 256 chip XD


I hear ya, but times are a chagin' man. We have beast graphics cards, huge resolutions and buetifiul games. I want it all! (but can't afford it....yet).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> u wont need 2 1080tis for 1440p to hit over 100fps in 90% of the games out there
> that being said tho i think its more important to have 100+ fps closer to 120+ than a 1440p or 4k monitor
> the difference in gameplay is quite a bit as it becomes far more immersive
> just switching to more than 4 cores helped that a lot tho
> my 4690k stuttered all the time in AAA titles


I think this just showcases that everyone has different requirements for their gaming experience.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I want it all too, but its impossible..

i been doing this for too long to know im not getting it all... So i settle on the best case scenario where my moeny is well invested..
The same way most people would say i was crazy to change my main build to a ryzen 1700 from a 4790K @ 5ghz XD

I know exactly why i did it... 4 cores are showing his age already and i dont play on 1080P. but, i wasnt intending to give intel premium money for their HEDT setups... So i was stuck at 4c like most of us and bulldolzer wasnt an option no sorry lol.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I want it all too, but its impossible..
> 
> i been doing this for too long to know im not getting it all... So i settle on the best case scenario where my moeny is well invested..
> The same way most people would say i was crazy to change my main build to a ryzen 1700 from a 4790K @ 5ghz XD
> 
> I know exactly why i did it... 4 cores are showing his age already and i dont play on 1080P.


Don't worry, eventually I'll have an Asus PG279Q and a Vega/1080 to power it....but that probably won't be until 2018


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Don't worry, eventually I'll have an Asus PG279Q and a Vega/1080 to power it....but that probably won't be until 2018


I prefer screen size myself XD
cant do small monitors no more..









My rig is a HTPC perse ...
Would be me saying, i would drop my big UHD screen + 7.1 speakers to me thats a loss by itself..


----------



## cidmo1

i have a mg279q and 390s 390xs nanos furys fury xs 480s w/e i wanna try
scaling 2 gpus together is not very good, even with nvidia from the results others got compared to mine
havent done any benchmarking with this x370 and 1800x tho so maybe things will improve a bit in some games
but for the most part ur lucky if u get 50% of the 2nd gpu
just not really worth the price of ur 2nd 1080ti
thats why i havent even bothered switching to gsync even tho 1080ti are so much more powerful
way too friggin expensive and 1440p freesync was expensive
they are pushing for 1 low power gpu that can do everything we need on both sides
and were stuck in the middle wanting more now


----------



## miklkit

That old wive's tale about 60 fps being good enough is false. I'm 67 years old and can still easily see the difference. 60fps looks stuttery to me. 90-120 fps is good enough. I'm loving this 1440P 144 hz monitor but really need a better GPU as this poor Fury is always at 100% loads. The difference in picture quality is amazing with no other changes besides the 1440P monitor.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I want it all too, but its impossible..
> 
> i been doing this for too long to know im not getting it all... So i settle on the best case scenario where my moeny is well invested..
> The same way most people would say i was crazy to change my main build to a ryzen 1700 from a 4790K @ 5ghz XD
> 
> I know exactly why i did it... 4 cores are showing his age already and i dont play on 1080P. but, i wasnt intending to give intel premium money for their HEDT setups... So i was stuck at 4c like most of us and bulldolzer wasnt an option no sorry lol.


That makes us both crazy then haha i have no regrets switching at first i thought i would since i use emulation software for older consoles but dolphin and PCSX2 works great. Hell i ran Dolphin on just one core with Ryzen and it was keeping up try that with piledriver.

IPC is very important always will be and Amd needs to improve Ryzen in that department BUT Ryzen IMO is at the level of good enough now i rate it next to haswell IPC.

Basically what you and i did was get two 4790K's stuck together but at a 3.8-4.0Ghz speed.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That makes us both crazy then haha i have no regrets switching at first i thought i would since i use emulation software for older consoles but dolphin and PCSX2 works great. Hell i ran Dolphin on just one core with Ryzen and it was keeping up try that with piledriver.
> 
> IPC is very important always will be and Amd needs to improve Ryzen in that department BUT Ryzen IMO is at the level of good enough now i rate it next to haswell IPC.
> 
> Basically what you and i did was get two 4790K's stuck together but at a 3.8-4.0Ghz speed.


Especially in terms of gaming, Haswell is the baseline for a great experience under most use-cases. As long as you can get Haswell or better performance, you're going to be getting what you need out of your CPU. CPU-limited scenarios in gaming are rare (emulation is one, obviously) and in most CPU-limited scenarios the overall performance is still going to be well beyond your refresh rate.

Basically, people overplay the IPC card. Unless you're playing Counter-Strike at 240FPS or just love using a 1080 Ti on a 1080p 60Hz display, Haswell per-core performance should be more than sufficient. Platform features and longevity, price/performance, and supporting competition are all reasons we can use for buying AMD right now because in most cases we won't be sacrificing anything tangible.


----------



## SpecChum

At what temps do these get damaged? My pump on my h110i just gone and it got to 113C.

I'm on to amazon now but I'll push for a new cpu also if it's been damaged.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive got the perfect setup for ryzen, 1440p and gsync, even if i switched to a 5.2ghz 7700k i wouldnt notice gains in most of the games i play. I got a CPU with double the horsepower for less money, and didnt really lose anything in the process.

240hz competitive 1080p gaming is really the only spot i would recommend anyone go with the intel solution.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Like i said 1080P is so 2006 XD
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone has the money to dump into a high frame rate, high resolution monitor, and a GPU paired to push those pixels. I game on a 60Hz 1080P monitor and I believe I represent the majority of PC gamers. I want a 1440P 144Hz monitor, but considering my GTX 970 drops sub 120 on Leauge (*** league?) and sub 60 on Borderlands 2 (max settings on both games), I feel that I would need a 1070 or something to push those pixels....which isn't going to happen after I just dropped almost $800 on AM4.
Click to expand...

This is my problem with getting a better single GPU. I couldn't justify it without also geating a beastly monitor. In my case I'd like either a 3440x1440 34" @ 100hz or maybe a lower res one @ 120+hz. Either way it's a pretty damn expensive upgrade.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> At what temps do these get damaged? My pump on my h110i just gone and it got to 113C.
> 
> I'm on to amazon now but I'll push for a new cpu also if it's been damaged.


Why didnt your PC shut off, did you disable the thermal shutdown in bios?

As for damage no idea, its probably fine if it still boots up.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> At what temps do these get damaged? My pump on my h110i just gone and it got to 113C.
> 
> I'm on to amazon now but I'll push for a new cpu also if it's been damaged.


I remember reading someone posting the info about the solder used in these chips and the melting point. I don't think the silicon would care about that temp, but if the solder melted that could be a problem.

EDIT: If it was just a few seconds I probably wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## SpecChum

The 113C was in BIOS, I've not disabled anything temp wise, just cpu fan warning.

Windows (i use p-states) was showing 40C and rising rapidly, so I rebooted into BIOS to check. That's were I saw 99C which went up to 113C


----------



## SpecChum

I did try booting right after and I get to boot screen but shows cpu temp warning.

I can get in bios.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I did try booting right after and I get to boot screen but shows cpu temp warning.
> 
> I can get in bios.


Its probably fine, if you bought a ryzen with a stock cooler get that thing on there asap and reset bios to default.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its probably fine, if you bought a ryzen with a stock cooler get that thing on there asap and reset bios to default.


I do wonder why it didn't shut down tho, does it shut down fro BIOS?

I've got the 1700 so yeah, I got a stock cooler

to be fair, it may even handle the 3.9Ghz on this as it's only just over 1.3v, don't go above 60 on the h110i


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I do wonder why it didn't shut down tho, does it shut down fro BIOS?
> 
> I've got the 1700 so yeah, I got a stock cooler
> 
> to be fair, it may even handle the 3.9Ghz on this as it's only just over 1.3v, don't go above 60 on the h110i


Ya i had my stock cooler at 1.296v for 3.8, in stress tests it got close to 90c but in gaming was more in the 60c range.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> At what temps do these get damaged? My pump on my h110i just gone and it got to 113C.
> 
> I'm on to amazon now but I'll push for a new cpu also if it's been damaged.


thermal shutdown is 115. mostly you wouldn't see it reported before it happened.

We've had several users hit it and one user extensively tested deliberately induced high temps .

Short term answer is they didn't seem to suffer any immediate ill effects even if repeatedly forcing thermal shut down.


----------



## SpecChum

speeds are default in BIOS, as I use p-states, just need to disable that in windows once it boots


----------



## polkfan

Keep temps low do 3.7Ghz 1.25V and you will have 90% of the performance you had with your water cooler i know trust me haha.

1.25V should keep the CPU below 80C even under stress tests.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Keep temps low do 3.7Ghz 1.25V and you will have 90% of the performance you had with your water cooler i know trust me haha.
> 
> 1.25V should keep the CPU below 80C even under stress tests.


New cooler coming monday, I'm just going to wait and put that on. I've got my laptop so not all bad


----------



## polkfan

Right now i'm testing my ram since my board finally got the new update and i'm at 550-600% coverage and no errors at 3200mhz all default timings that come with my ram.

Kind of happy also my system boots WAY faster.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive got the perfect setup for ryzen, 1440p and gsync, even if i switched to a 5.2ghz 7700k i wouldnt notice gains in most of the games i play. I got a CPU with double the horsepower for less money, and didnt really lose anything in the process.
> 
> 240hz competitive 1080p gaming is really the only spot i would recommend anyone go with the intel solution.


Am I reading things right?


----------



## hurricane28

This guy...


----------



## Scotty99

?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That old wive's tale about 60 fps being good enough is false. I'm 67 years old and can still easily see the difference. 60fps looks stuttery to me. 90-120 fps is good enough. I'm loving this 1440P 144 hz monitor but really need a better GPU as this poor Fury is always at 100% loads. The difference in picture quality is amazing with no other changes besides the 1440P monitor.


Some reasonable testing has concluded that people have varying degrees of ability to detect faster light changes. .conscious perception is not necessarily the same thing.
Also some amusing double blind tests where subjects were given identical scenes at high refresh rates and false FPS counters.. You can guess which numbers were reported to be "better" by the test subjects.


----------



## Scotty99

The truth about that is once you go 144hz there really is no going back. Before i was 100% cool with the 60hz vsync experience, that changed once i got this dell lol.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> The truth about that is once you go 144hz there really is no going back. Before i was 100% cool with the 60hz vsync experience, that changed once i got this dell lol.


When I went from 720P to 1080P I had to review all of my previous decisions in life. It was astonishingly better.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> New cooler coming monday, I'm just going to wait and put that on. I've got my laptop so not all bad


OK, panic over...

I had the inspired idea of using a normal USB cable on the H110i and plugging it into my laptop with Corsair Link running.

IT WORKED! The pump came back to life!


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> i have a mg279q and 390s 390xs nanos furys fury xs 480s w/e i wanna try
> scaling 2 gpus together is not very good, even with nvidia from the results others got compared to mine
> havent done any benchmarking with this x370 and 1800x tho so maybe things will improve a bit in some games
> but for the most part ur lucky if u get 50% of the 2nd gpu
> just not really worth the price of ur 2nd 1080ti
> thats why i havent even bothered switching to gsync even tho 1080ti are so much more powerful
> way too friggin expensive and 1440p freesync was expensive
> they are pushing for 1 low power gpu that can do everything we need on both sides
> and were stuck in the middle wanting more now


Actually amd gets up to 99% scaling (of the top of my head) in some titles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> At what temps do these get damaged? My pump on my h110i just gone and it got to 113C.
> 
> I'm on to amazon now but I'll push for a new cpu also if it's been damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading someone posting the info about the solder used in these chips and the melting point. I don't think the silicon would care about that temp, but if the solder melted that could be a problem.
> 
> EDIT: If it was just a few seconds I probably wouldn't worry about it.
Click to expand...

Yea, different people react/ perceive them differently.

@ who ever said anything over (blank) is we can't see, sorry, but that is inaccurate.


----------



## polkfan

Guys like i said previously i'm trying to get my memory stable at 3200 it failed around 800% or so at stock so now i'm testing at 1.2V SOC 1.4V on memory when i set my memory in my BIOS to like 1.41 or something it comes in as red does that mean my board can't handle it? Amd said that DDR4 memory is good up to 1.5V and the max i really want to try is 1.45V only if its safe.

Like i said before i'm not an expert and i don't pretend to be haha, i just share my results with others.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Guys like i said previously i'm trying to get my memory stable at 3200 it failed around 800% or so at stock so now i'm testing at 1.2V SOC 1.4V on memory when i set my memory in my BIOS to like 1.41 or something it comes in as red does that mean my board can't handle it? Amd said that DDR4 memory is good up to 1.5V and the max i really want to try is 1.45V only if its safe.
> 
> Like i said before i'm not an expert and i don't pretend to be haha, i just share my results with others.


nah, red probably just means you're at what the board maker considers high voltage.and is a reminder to be cautious. board can 'safely' apply more. at least as far as the board is concerned.
ram chips may have a different opinion.

bdie has been run at ~1.5 on intel platforms in some cases for a year or more without problems as far as ram or imc could be detected. has been benched much higher on air with am4 by many of us though noone's recommended 1.5+ daily performance scaling results from experts show that past 1.45 bdie doesn't return huge benefits anyway.

hynix , different voltage recommendations

micron again different

in any event amd's max of 1.5 doesn't seem to break or degrade the imc side of things or risk a motherboard. good luck with the stability!


----------



## Scotty99

We are a bios or 2 away from getting 3200 hynix working properly imo.

I just set mine a couple straps lower with cas 14 for now.


----------



## chew*

When was the last time you posted a 4 gig plus result in this thread instead of more chat less splat?

Thread title read it do it or shush.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When was the last time you posted a 4 gig plus result in this thread instead of more chat less splat?
> 
> Thread title read it do it or shush.


You talking to me?

Hynix straight up isnt stable at 3200 for anyone, we are a bios revision or two out before people should be even attempting it.

People should just be happy they can run 2933 with low cas in the meantime, 1.0.0.6 did most of the work, just need another for 3200.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> nice video very informative, *i can confirm about swaping boards without reinstalling windows* by accident i even tested it before erasing the hdd to reinstall windows.
> 
> Just make sure you uninstall any traces or intel stuff .. I had 2 ssds in the beginning i found out the pc boot it into the intel ssd win10 with no problems i was like huh wth lol not even a bsod no locks ups no nothing...


This applies to Windows 8.1 as well not just Windows 10 (plug in HDD and it will reconfigure based on motherboard).

I'm not sure why people spread this idea Windows 10 is radically different than 8.1 other than DX12.

If 8.1 didn't have all the metro app garbage it'd be outright better than 7 in terms of day-to-day performance. I do like the virtual desktops in 10 reminiscent of Linux, however a new OS version seems overkill for something like that.

3rd party apps such as Start8, StartisBack , and ClassicShell have their own quirks to be dealt with and since some of those are Windows services , there's extra OS bloat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You talking to me?
> 
> Hynix straight up isnt stable at 3200 for anyone, we are a bios revision or two out before people should be even attempting it.
> 
> People should just be happy they can run 2933 with low cas in the meantime, 1.0.0.6 did most of the work, just need another for 3200.


I've been stable with Hynix since the day I had my Gigabyte Gaming 5 , was 3200MHz CL16 16-18-18-38 on F4 BIOs which is AGESA 1.0.0.4 IIRC. Currently running 3200 CL16 16-16-16-36 , BOINC / Prime95 / AIDa64 stable. Also passed 6 passes memtest 86+


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> This applies to Windows 8.1 as well not just Windows 10 (plug in HDD and it will reconfigure based on motherboard).
> 
> I'm not sure why people spread this idea Windows 10 is radically different than 8.1 other than DX12.
> 
> If 8.1 didn't have all the metro app garbage it'd be outright better than 7 in terms of day-to-day performance. I do like the virtual desktops in 10 reminiscent of Linux, however a new OS version seems overkill for something like that.
> 
> 3rd party apps such as Start8, StartisBack , and ClassicShell have their own quirks to be dealt with and since some of those are Windows services , there's extra OS bloat.
> I've been stable with Hynix since the day I had my Gigabyte Gaming 5 , was 3200MHz CL16 16-18-18-38 on F4 BIOs which is AGESA 1.0.0.4 IIRC. Currently running 3200 CL16 16-16-16-36 , BOINC / Prime95 / AIDa64 stable. Also passed 6 passes memtest 86+


Most people including myself cannot get hynx 100% stable at 3200. Guy a page back got a error in HCI memtest after 800% coverage, similar story with mine.

You are the exception, not the rule : )

Not to mention a LOT of people were stuck at 2400-2666 on 1.0.0.4, if you were actually 3200 stable pre 1.0.0.6 with hynix....ya you should prob go out and buy a lottery ticket asap lol.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys...i am on asus crosshair hero and 1800x...
since bios update 1409 agesa 1006 i cant use p0 state overclock to have some kind of idle clocks any more....
on 1409 beta bios p0 state worked fine but on official bios don't work....
i am at 4.0 ghz overclock whit 1.352v and procesor just dont want to go to idle when overclock via clock ratio....p0 state just dont work any more ...
what to do guys?how to fix idle clocks?i have AMD ryzen balanced mode in but just don't want to idle...
p.s. now procesor always on 4.0 ghz 1.352v temp are arround 38c....playing and streaming games temp is 57c...corsair h 115 i extreme...
i just dont like that cant go in idle clocks...i HATE...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Guys like i said previously i'm trying to get my memory stable at 3200 it failed around 800% or so at stock so now i'm testing at 1.2V SOC 1.4V on memory when i set my memory in my BIOS to like 1.41 or something it comes in as red does that mean my board can't handle it? Amd said that DDR4 memory is good up to 1.5V and the max i really want to try is 1.45V only if its safe.
> 
> Like i said before i'm not an expert and i don't pretend to be haha, i just share my results with others.


thing to remember is that is what your motherboard vender deemed to be red, now was That due to board components or just because?

Mine is just because, but i usually stick to top end boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When was the last time you posted a 4 gig plus result in this thread instead of more chat less splat?
> 
> Thread title read it do it or shush.
> 
> 
> 
> You talking to me?
> 
> Hynix straight up isnt stable at 3200 for anyone, we are a bios revision or two out before people should be even attempting it.
> 
> People should just be happy they can run 2933 with low cas in the meantime, 1.0.0.6 did most of the work, just need another for 3200.
Click to expand...

Please speak for yourself. *You* may not be. But that means nothing about or to me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> nice video very informative, *i can confirm about swaping boards without reinstalling windows* by accident i even tested it before erasing the hdd to reinstall windows.
> 
> Just make sure you uninstall any traces or intel stuff .. I had 2 ssds in the beginning i found out the pc boot it into the intel ssd win10 with no problems i was like huh wth lol not even a bsod no locks ups no nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> This applies to Windows 8.1 as well not just Windows 10 (plug in HDD and it will reconfigure based on motherboard).
> 
> I'm not sure why people spread this idea Windows 10 is radically different than 8.1 other than DX12.
> 
> If 8.1 didn't have all the metro app garbage it'd be outright better than 7 in terms of day-to-day performance. I do like the virtual desktops in 10 reminiscent of Linux, however a new OS version seems overkill for something like that.
> 
> 3rd party apps such as Start8, StartisBack , and ClassicShell have their own quirks to be dealt with and since some of those are Windows services , there's extra OS bloat.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You talking to me?
> 
> Hynix straight up isnt stable at 3200 for anyone, we are a bios revision or two out before people should be even attempting it.
> 
> People should just be happy they can run 2933 with low cas in the meantime, 1.0.0.6 did most of the work, just need another for 3200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been stable with Hynix since the day I had my Gigabyte Gaming 5 , was 3200MHz CL16 16-18-18-38 on F4 BIOs which is AGESA 1.0.0.4 IIRC. Currently running 3200 CL16 16-16-16-36 , BOINC / Prime95 / AIDa64 stable. Also passed 6 passes memtest 86+
Click to expand...

Basically same as me, but different boards


----------



## Scotty99




----------



## gagac1971

hey guys...i am on asus crosshair hero and 1800x...
since bios update 1409 agesa 1006 i cant use p0 state overclock to have some kind of idle clocks any more....
on 1409 beta bios p0 state worked fine but on official bios don't work....
i am at 4.0 ghz overclock whit 1.352v and procesor just dont want to go to idle when overclock via clock ratio....p0 state just dont work any more ...
what to do guys?how to fix idle clocks?i have AMD ryzen balanced mode in but just don't want to idle...
p.s. now procesor always on 4.0 ghz 1.352v temp are arround 38c....playing and streaming games temp is 57c...corsair h 115 i extreme...
i just dont like that cant go in idle clocks...i HATE...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys...i am on asus crosshair hero and 1800x...
> since bios update 1409 agesa 1006 i cant use p0 state overclock to have some kind of idle clocks any more....
> on 1409 beta bios p0 state worked fine but on official bios don't work....
> i am at 4.0 ghz overclock whit 1.352v and procesor just dont want to go to idle when overclock via clock ratio....p0 state just dont work any more ...
> what to do guys?how to fix idle clocks?i have AMD ryzen balanced mode in but just don't want to idle...
> p.s. now procesor always on 4.0 ghz 1.352v temp are arround 38c....playing and streaming games temp is 57c...corsair h 115 i extreme...
> i just dont like that cant go in idle clocks...i HATE...


Change your minimum CPU state to 5% in power plan, ryzen balanced has it set to 90% at default.

I personally use high performance plan and set min to 5%, not sure i trust the ryzen one.


----------



## cidmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats!
> Actually amd gets up to 99% scaling (of the top of my head) in some titles


have u tried? lol
name one game that gets 99% scaling and ill throw 2 GPUs in right now and give it a try
nevermind i found the 1 game that gets 99% scaling rise of the tomb raider and it only happens in ultra HD
and that doesnt speak for micro stuttering with 2 cards maxing out like that
otherwise i cant find anything else
what about some of the big ones ppl play like BF1 or GTA5?
dark souls pretty much any game is 50% less scaling
some u can get up to about 90% but they are games where the framerate is so high u didnt even need a 2nd gpu


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Change your minimum CPU state to 5% in power plan, ryzen balanced has it set to 90% at default.
> 
> I personally use high performance plan and set min to 5%, not sure i trust the ryzen one.


sorry to ask you but i don rolow you whit CPU state to 5% in power plan...can you explain me how to do that?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> sorry to ask you but i don rolow you whit CPU state to 5% in power plan...can you explain me how to do that?


Windows key>Power options>change plan settings>change advanced power settings>processor power management>minimum processor state.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> sorry to ask you but i don folow you whit CPU state to 5% in power plan...can you explain me how to do that?


hey Power Management is not in % is i ghz just to know...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey Power Management is not in % is i ghz just to know...


You must be looking in the wrong spot broski, its definitely in % lol.


----------



## gagac1971

2017-07-07.png 19k .png file

its in portuguese but you can see that is in mhz....
how about that broski?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> 2017-07-07.png 19k .png file
> 
> its in portuguese but you can see that is in mhz....
> how about that broski?


Is that an official version of windows?

Literally never seen that before.

Maybe someone else can help, i tried.


----------



## gagac1971

lol is official yes sir...don't know what to do...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lol is official yes sir...don't know what to do...


I assume maxima=maximum?

I dont even see an option for minimum, even if it was % like its supposed to be lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*


oh i am sorry. you cant so obviously no one else can either- 

unlike you however i bring *proof*, although testing is not complete *at 4ghz* i feel confident enough in it at present. since i made these, the rig has been constantly encoding, without issue or fail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats!
> Actually amd *gets up to 99%* scaling (of the top of my head) in some titles
> 
> 
> 
> have u tried? lol
> name one game that gets 99% scaling and ill throw 2 GPUs in right now and give it a try
> nevermind i found the 1 game that gets 99% scaling rise of the tomb raider and it only happens in ultra HD
> and that doesnt speak for micro stuttering with 2 cards maxing out like that
> otherwise i cant find anything else
> what about some of the big ones ppl play like BF1 or GTA5?
> dark souls pretty much any game is 50% less scaling
> some u can get up to about 90% but they are games where the framerate is so high u didnt even need a 2nd gpu
Click to expand...

well. i never said every game, but my point is not everyone is nvidia. darksouls is a crappy port from a console game, i would never expect it to run well on a pc. they dont.

several aa and aaa pc games run amazingly well in CFX. although it does not fix all, i have heard from many people that adding a third and sometimes a fourth fixes it ( i just quadfire everything ). that said it was explained to me as every 3rd/4rth frame has to be made by the other gpu ( in 2 gpus cfx ) and there is not enough time to make the frame. so the third/fourth gpus take that away and helps to eliminate it.

you will never have a perfect pc experience. not every game will play perfectly, but there are plenty that do cfx and cusomization helps,
it is far quicker in many cases to do single card , it is not always plug and play, but 99% of the time, it helps me alot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> 2017-07-07.png 19k .png file
> 
> its in portuguese but you can see that is in mhz....
> how about that broski?


yea the new update does this. i dont know how to fix it, supposedly you can edit the registry to ... i have not bothered


----------



## Scotty99

I never said that, insinuating 3200 hynix is stable for more people than not is ludicrous. To be actually stable you need to run an overnight HCI, have you done this? A guy just a few pages back thought he was 3200 stable, got an error (which should never happen) after 800% coverage.

We need another agesa update before we see hynix 3200 stable for a broad range of people on AM4, yes there are exceptions...

And for the portugese guy, id honestly just go back to the old bios if it bothers you that much. That or figure out why you cant see the minimum processor state in power management....as well as why it says mhz instead of percentage.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I assume maxima=maximum?
> 
> I dont even see an option for minimum, even if it was % like its supposed to be lol.


maxima=maximum is correct....there is no option for minimum....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When was the last time you posted a 4 gig plus result in this thread instead of more chat less splat?
> 
> Thread title read it do it or shush.
> 
> 
> 
> You talking to me?
> 
> Hynix straight up isnt *stable at 3200 for anyone*, we are a bios revision or two out before people should be even attempting it.
> 
> People should just be happy they can run 2933 with low cas in the meantime, 1.0.0.6 did most of the work, just need another for 3200.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I never said that, insinuating 3200 hynix is stable for more people than not is ludicrous. To be actually stable you need to run an overnight HCI, have you done this? A guy just a few pages back thought he was 3200 stable, got an error (which should never happen) after 800% coverage.
> 
> We need another agesa update before we see hynix 3200 stable for a broad range of people on AM4, yes there are exceptions...


wow, change your stories much?

the green is the icing on the cake, i mean does anyone not mean everyone
i dont run that, i have my methodology that most will state is far more sufficient ( have you ever encoded before ? ) if you look at my ram i have over 90% usage


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> maxima=maximum is correct....there is no option for minimum....


Are you on the windows 10 creators update?

Does the minimum option appear in high performance power plan?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow, change your stories much?
> 
> i dont run that, i have my methodology that most will state is far more sufficient ( have you ever encoded before ? ) if oyu look at my ram i have over 90% usage


Then you aren't stable, get 16 instances of HCI open and go to sleep.


----------



## cidmo1

yea CF has helped in some games
im one of the few who can throw in a 3rd or 4th too to decrease micro stuttering, and now i got this nice ryzen to further decrease hehe
but we are truly in the top few % of gamers who can even do that
my point was essentially cost per performance gain just isnt there even on amd side when it comes to multiple gpus configs
and its cuz of things like lower scaling in lower resolutions, micro stuttering
scaling is great on 4k monitors but most the games i truly need CF for at that point can barely hit 60 fps with current tech at that res
i game at 1440p cuz of it, which is still nice ofc
but it sucks i have to sacrifice 50+ fps for 4k


----------



## gagac1971

yes i am on windows 10 creators update and in all power plans there is just max procesor frequency....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow, change your stories much?
> 
> i dont run that, i have my methodology that most will state is far more sufficient ( have you ever encoded before ? ) if you look at my ram i have over 90% usage
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't stable, get 16 instances of HCI open and go to sleep.
Click to expand...

sorry i dont take advice from people who cry wolf about not needing to be stable, and then claim to be stable. and then try to tell others how to be stable. it is kinda an oxymoron
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yes i am on windows 10 creators update and in all energy profiles there is just max prosecor frequency....


i am telling you they removed it, the creators update flat out sucks and needs to die


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yes i am on windows 10 creators update and in all power plans there is just max procesor frequency....


Hmmm, not even in balanced does minimum % appear?

Man am i glad i saved my old windows USB lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i dont take advice from people who cry wolf about not needing to be stable, and then claim to be stable. and then try to tell others how to be stable. it is kinda an oxymoron
> i am telling you they removed it, the creators update flat out sucks and needs to die


Oh i sure do test my CPU overclock differently from most on here, but ive always tested memory to be stable.

I did word it improper before, i shouldnt have said "anyone" because clearly there are outliers like yourself. I just dont want onlookers of the thread to see you type that and buy a kit of hynix 3200 and expect it to be stable out of the box, thats unlikely to happen.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i dont take advice from people who cry wolf about not needing to be stable, and then claim to be stable. and then try to tell others how to be stable. it is kinda an oxymoron
> i am telling you they removed it, the creators update flat out sucks and needs to die
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh i sure do test my CPU overclock differently from most on here, but ive always tested memory to be stable*.
> 
> I did word it improper before, i shouldnt have said "anyone" because clearly there are outliers like yourself. I just dont want onlookers of the thread to see you type that and buy a kit of hynix 3200 and expect it to be stable out of the box, thats unlikely to happen.
Click to expand...

no one has said that.

as to the bold?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one has said that.


So you saw my post and decided to jump on it?

Haha i got him here, look mom!

How old are you?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one has said that.
> 
> as to the bold?


Proof of what? That ive always tested my memory?

Are you looking for a video from 2003 or something?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am telling you they removed it, the creators update flat out sucks and needs to die


If they actually removed minimum processor states from creators update i will literally never update to it lol.

That is actually a thing? Not even in balanced?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i ninja edited.
> 
> no, i saw your post, along with all your other posts, ( from the beginning of this thread, i have read this thread - all of it. - part of the reason i was not active is i couldnt keep up with it and was playing catch up ) of poor questionable advice, some which was just flat out wrong. nearly 99% of what you say is not accurate and i dont want anyone to take advice from you.i never said to buy hynix, just proved that your experience does not dictate every ones.


At the same time you should have recognized that hynix is no where near as likely to be stable at rated speeds as samsung is. Hynix is still a viable option once prices settle a bit, 2933 cas 14 at ~100 bucks beats 180 dollar 3200 cas 14 from a value perspective. For more broad support of hynix we need a new agesa code.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If they actually removed minimum processor states from creators update i will literally never update to it lol.
> 
> That is actually a thing? Not even in balanced?


lol i will leave ryzen 1800x on 4.0 ghz all time and forgot about it...maybe somebody will find some solution for idle clocks...


----------



## Scotty99

Id just like confirmation from one other person, i was actually going to update to creators update tonight with a fresh install...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id just like confirmation from one other person, i was actually going to update to creators update tonight with a fresh install...


I already have, twice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If they actually removed minimum processor states from creators update i will literally never update to it lol.
> 
> That is actually a thing? Not even in balanced?
> 
> 
> 
> lol i will leave ryzen 1800x on 4.0 ghz all time and forgot about it...maybe somebody will find some solution for idle clocks...
Click to expand...

@gagac1971

One thing too check is cool n quiet, mine is automatically set to disabled at default settings. But I have a different board then you


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, agesa is only part, as with any platform the mobo plays a huge role in memory, you bought a bargain board. Frankly like other am platforms asrock I don't think ever did well in high memory speeds i may be wrong. But i know for a fact they didn't with am3+.
> 
> Second, first it was no hynix ever will be stable on current code, then you may have some outliers. Now it's " don't buy hynix if you don't want a struggle" when's the next change?
> I already have, twice
> @gagac1971
> 
> One thing too check is cool n quiet, mine is automatically set to disabled at default settings. But I have a different board then you


cool n quiet???thanks in advance...


----------



## Scotty99

Well since you admitted you haven't ran HCI overnight we cant be sure you are actually stable, if 145 dollars is a budget board how about the people who spent 100 on a b350, should they even be allowed to post in the thread?

Hynix has always been a good option, ive said all along be patient. I was stuck at 2400 for 3 months, now i can do cas 14 2933. Just a matter of time before i can hit my rated speeds. I know for sure my advice has saved people from spending money needlessly on b-die ram when the platform first launched, i know of at least 4 people that were hard stuck at 2400 pre 1.0.0.6 and since have been able to do at least 2933, some 3066.


----------



## Scotty99

~I have never owned a b350 board, but i absolutely would of had they made one that looked good.
~ I was stuck at 2400 for 3 months because of the agesa code, 1.0.0.6 my ram *instantly* booted into windows at 2933. How could i not logically come to the conclusion another bios update or two would get me to 3200?
~Again, how is a 145 dollar board a "budget option".
~Stability testing a CPU has more relevance to the programs you run daily. I will not get into this conversation as people have differing opinions on this, its best to leave it be....

Related to above, while there are no real standards for CPU stress testings (based on how people use their PC's) memory testing on the other hand seems pretty unanimous, and that is one you havent ran....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> [/COLOR]
> bold
> 
> well as the boards seem to range up to 250-300 ( at launch ) 1/2 is considered budget. considering some boards ( not speaking specifically to am4 but consumer in general ) can reach $700 +, yes 150 is budget, the last time i spent that kind of money on a board was on a fm2 build, even my itx for my 4790k cost more then that.
> 
> underline- wrong
> red- direct contradiction to your statement that i underlined. ( in many ways )
> 
> there are many ways to test. you just are ignorant of them i am not.


Tell that to my 2500k that passed an overnight prime 95 blend and crashed in WoW ~30 seconds after starting the game.

You think you know what you are talking about, but its clear you dont....stability testing is wholly relevant to what you ACTUALLY do on your PC.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do relize that "crashing" is not necessarily instability. it can also be program related ( ya cause you know, surely a 10 year old code like wow could clearly not ever clash with anything. ) driver related, or ebkac ( <- i think your issue is here )
> 
> the greatest tool in the hands of someone who is ignorant of how to use it is still able to be failed with.
> 
> for the record, the definition of ignorant is not an insult just a fact
> 
> going further. i never said prime let alone the time frame of "overnight" ( could be 1 hour, could be 10 depending on your definition ) was the end all tool ( again pointing to your lack of knowledge about stability and the proper ways to test )
> 
> bsod can even be power related ( I E dirty incoming power, distorting the psu output causing sudden changes, depending on your psu ) but your right i surely dont understand anything to do on the subject.


Correction, my PC *BSOD'd* I meant the PC crashed.....not the game.

Seriously you should just stop, you aren't going to get anywhere on this one with me. I learned many years ago that running stress tests does not equate to everyday stability.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know what you ment. and my statement is still accurate, all of the above in my quote can and will cause that. however you may of been unstable. that does not mean that you used prime correctly. even if you did, which i doubt, and you were unstable , it is again ebkac because you assumed prime was the end all be all of stability. you have to test many things, some together at the same time. you are right, i wont get anywhere, where you are wrong is you think i care about convincing you. *i have slowly picked apart your arguments further*, in case new people see it, to show them how you are clearly a untrustworthy source of information to listen to about overclocking.


The delusions are strong in this one...

I have rebutted everything you said to the point the only thing you can reply to now is "you probably tested with prime wrong" just lol.

I understand you think i don't know what i am talking about, difference between you and me is i KNOW you don't know what you are talking about.

Stress tests are a nice starting off point to see if you are generally stable, i personally like to use 10 mins of prime 95. If that is all good i then open two games up (mmo's, predominantly CPU intensive) while running 10 runs of cinebench back to back. This produces a scenario not only that mimics what i do on a daily basis, but simultaneously pushes my CPU past any limit that i would ever normally put through it.

This is a far better way to test for stability than running a stress test for ~10 hours+.


----------



## Scotty99

What are you doing lol?

None of what you posted contradicts anything i have said in the past hour with you.

You got issues bro...and if you got a problem with me take it to PM's.


----------



## polkfan

Eitherway man gave up on 3200 my previous BIOS version always did 2933 gonna try 3066mhz tomorrow as at least its the middle point.

Least my PC boots fast i pressed my power button and 27 seconds later i was at the desktop if you owned my board you would know that it took 20 seconds to post before this update. Now its booting as fast as my haswell machine basically, that makes me pretty darn happy.

Also i think i can run this at 3066 or 2933 with stock voltage this time unlike on my previous bios version.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Eitherway man gave up on 3200 my previous BIOS version always did 2933 gonna try 3066mhz tomorrow as at least its the middle point.
> 
> Least my PC boots fast i pressed my power button and 27 seconds later i was at the desktop if you owned my board you would know that it took 20 seconds to post before this update. Now its booting as fast as my haswell machine basically, that makes me pretty darn happy.
> 
> Also i think i can run this at 3066 or 2933 with stock voltage this time unlike on my previous bios version.


Ya im 100% cool with low cas 2933 for now, im not even 100% sure cas 16 3200 is faster anyways. Truthfully only reason i will continue to update my bios down the road is if it ever gets to a compatibility level where xmp actually works with hynix. I think it will, but gonna take a few more revisions.


----------



## Scotty99

Oh btw a tip for hynix users. if you cant get 3200 stable i would skip the 3066 strap and go to 2933 while subtracting two cas off each setting.

My sticks are 3200 16 18 18 38

2933 stable with 14 16 16 36

If you can do that at 3066 even better, mine couldnt quite handle it tho.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh btw a tip for hynix users. if you cant get 3200 stable i would skip the 3066 strap and go to 2933 while subtracting two cas off each setting.
> 
> My sticks are 3200 16 18 18 38
> 
> 2933 stable with 14 16 16 36
> 
> If you can do that at 3066 even better, mine couldnt quite handle it tho.


I'll give that a try my own testing i want 1000% coverage or even 1200% at this point using memtest.

I test my memory more then my CPU OC even but hey all i can recommend for others as a person who enjoys tweaking do what suites you i can guarantee you 1 hour of anything isn't enough

My computer is like my car it needs to earn my respect before i trust it.

MEMTEST 1000% coverage and a couple hours of encoding videos is enough for me.

Cinebench running 10 times back to back does give one a small sense if its stable to even be worthy of hitting prime

End of the day just play it safe and have fun. Want everything 100% perfect then run at stock.


----------



## polkfan

^^^^ Like to note that is what i'm doing as i want to use my PC ATM haha i'll try higher memory speeds tomorrow


----------



## Scotty99

I know people like to disagree with my CPU testing methods, but its what works for me. My experience with drawn out stress tests was not a good one in regards to everyday stability.

I use 10 mins of prime simply as a precursor, i actually think what i do is more stressful.

Load up two games, and see if you can run cinebench 10 times in a row WHILE actually playing the game. Yes it will likely be a stuttery mess but dont be surprised if you either blue screen or get hardware errors.

Try it if you dont think its a good test : )


----------



## chew*

Load up 2 games?

That will cause driver handling issues.

Stupid suggestion.

10 minutes of prime is a good way to avoid 12k 8k and 512k (512k will hammer memory hard 8k and 12k cpu )

200 pages ago realbench was your go to stress test.

I could care less to quote what you day but in the past 30 pages after agesa you have been stable @ 2666 2933 and 3066.

You contradict yourself on a regular basis.

You did not have gsync you do have gsync...

You have backpedalled so many times its not funny.

Seriously either you have split personalities or a little kiddie telling fibs on the internet...

Last but not least you seem to keep posting words in a 4gig result thread...

Results @ 4g = topic

Words = not topic


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Load up 2 games?
> 
> That will cause driver handling issues.
> 
> Stupid suggestion.
> 
> 10 minutes of prime is a good way to avoid 12k 8k and 512k (512k will hammer memory hard 8k and 12k cpu )


Eh lots of people have two games going at once, i used to work the market in SWTOR while playing WoW.

If it suits your fancy just load up one game and actually play it, while looping cinebench 10x over. I have gotten BSOD's with this when aida 64 says im good...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Load up 2 games?
> 
> That will cause driver handling issues.
> 
> Stupid suggestion.
> 
> 10 minutes of prime is a good way to avoid 12k 8k and 512k (512k will hammer memory hard 8k and 12k cpu )
> 
> 200 pages ago realbench was your go to stress test.
> 
> I could care less to quote what you day but in the past 30 pages after agesa you have been stable @ 2666 2933 and 3066.
> 
> You contradict yourself on a regular basis.
> 
> You did not have gsync you do have gsync...
> 
> Seriously either you have split personalities or a little kiddie telling fibs on the internet...


What?

1. Ive never used realbench, its never been installed on my PC
2. I went from a 1080p 60hz monitor to a gsync monitor shorty after i built this PC...
3. I never claimed stability at 3066, in fact i was very clear that HCI failed and provided screenshots.

You have a terrible memory...

Chew, i have always said that is exactly how i stress test. The only change ive made is leaving out the CPU-z stress test in tandem with the 2 games and cinebench running as i felt that redundant...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Seriously better go back and edit those posts from 3 months ago...where you argued realbench was teh best.


Ya, literally never had realbench installed on any PC ive ever owned....


----------



## Scotty99

Worst thing about the internet is accountability.

You just accused me of not only of things ive never done, but things that are completely made up.

In your head i was boasting about some real bench score, i tell you its literally never been installed on any PC i own and its ok for you not to reply?

Funny thing internet is eh.....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I'm not the brightest but i think this is a Ryzen 7 PLUS a 4Ghz thread haha meaning its for Ryzen 7 owners and Ryzen 7 owners at 4Ghz.
> 
> Not trying to be smart or anything just saying. Lets just have fun and help others including me haha


Seriously its a ryzen 7 owners + CPU overclocking thread, all this chew guy wants to do is talk about memory...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im far from upset with you polk lol.
> 
> Annoyed @ the major thread derailer that i just read 3 pages of contradiction on.
> 
> Its getting old.
> 
> And just to clear up something...i show memory result that impact cpu performance scotty.
> 
> You say...thats it say say say say but no do do do prove prove prove.


I could say the same thing about you, who tf cares about memory performance on ryzen, it was overblown from the start. All you ever want to do is talk about memory this and memory that, without actually recognizing how little of an impact memory makes on a day to day.

Wouldn't your posts be better suited in the ryzen memory stability thread?

Also, stop accusing me of things ive never done.....do you operate this way in real life as well?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> oh i am sorry. you cant so obviously no one else can either-
> 
> unlike you however i bring *proof*, although testing is not complete *at 4ghz* i feel confident enough in it at present. since i made these, the rig has been constantly encoding, without issue or fail
> 
> well. i never said every game, but my point is not everyone is nvidia. darksouls is a crappy port from a console game, i would never expect it to run well on a pc. they dont.
> 
> several aa and aaa pc games run amazingly well in CFX. although it does not fix all, i have heard from many people that adding a third and sometimes a fourth fixes it ( i just quadfire everything ). that said it was explained to me as every 3rd/4rth frame has to be made by the other gpu ( in 2 gpus cfx ) and there is not enough time to make the frame. so the third/fourth gpus take that away and helps to eliminate it.
> 
> you will never have a perfect pc experience. not every game will play perfectly, but there are plenty that do cfx and cusomization helps,
> it is far quicker in many cases to do single card , it is not always plug and play, but 99% of the time, it helps me alot
> yea the new update does this. i dont know how to fix it, supposedly you can edit the registry to ... i have not bothered






Spoilers Mega, spoilers









Your CPU runs quite hot man, 89.1 C? I am even scared to run my CPU over 60 c lol.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> Spoilers Mega, spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your CPU runs quite hot man, 89.1 C? I am even scared to run my CPU over 60 c lol.


Hehe and i thought i was bad with temps anything over 80C is starting to make me worried.


----------



## Scotty99

This dark rock pro 3 must be some kind of amazing...

1.376v in apparently one of the worst ventilated cases on the market, it will not go over 70c no matter how long i run a stress test. I havent tried 4.0 stable yet but assuming i need 1.425 for that, i cant see it going over 80c...


----------



## Scotty99

Its more like, the jump in volts from 3.9 to 4.0 isnt something id want to run daily for the performance gain. Im sure ill get bored one of these days just to test tho.

For example 3925 will fail at my 1.376v, 3900 rock solid. That is where my wall is.

Hey look were talking about CPU overclocking....in a CPU thread


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Most people including myself cannot get hynx 100% stable at 3200. Guy a page back got a error in HCI memtest after 800% coverage, similar story with mine.
> 
> You are the exception, not the rule : )
> 
> Not to mention a LOT of people were stuck at 2400-2666 on 1.0.0.4, if you were actually 3200 stable pre 1.0.0.6 with hynix....ya you should prob go out and buy a lottery ticket asap lol.


My m-die is stable on my mortar artic @ 3200 16/16/16/16/32, stock is 16/18/18/18/38. In the stock bios yes i had problems. Put beta bios problem solved. First stress test this PC have was a overnight run of hci cpu at stock for the ryzen ram reasons alone making sure ram kit was working at rated speeds.

In ryzen you need to leave everything at stock including cpu and do a test memory at rated speed first. Everything after that is considered a overclock and not a guaranteed.

Then i did my 38x multiplier second overnight run on hci and it was also stable on hci as well.

Tridents Hynix MDie 16gb kit fully stable @ 3200 on my B350 Mortar Artic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This dark rock pro 3 must be some kind of amazing...
> 
> 1.376v in apparently one of the worst ventilated cases on the market, it will not go over 70c no matter how long i run a stress test. I havent tried 4.0 stable yet but assuming i need 1.425 for that, i cant see it going over 80c...


Again, no SS, no believer.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Again, no SS, no believer.


LoL i find amusing the people lie to themselves. Its like you see my temps and his on a worst config than mine and realize his lying lol.

Or maybe he just dont use a real cooling test like we do lol

Like the same way they dont believe how hot vrms gets in this B350 boards..


----------



## mus1mus

I'm not saying he's lying. But those are the temps I get on water with a much lower VCore--albeit higher CPU clock..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm not saying he's lying. But those are the temps I get on water with a much lower VCore--albeit higher CPU clock..


thats what im saying unless he have a very VERY VERY nice ambient is kind of impossible...

I could get high 40s maybe low 40s on a 15c ambient with this setup i have on small ffts,,

If i open the window on chicago winter when is below 0-20f i would get even better temps lol


----------



## Scotty99

Im not lying, and im not posting a screenshot.

Ambient is 74f, whatever that is in c....well you can google that









Like why would i lie about that lol? I have a 3.9ghz ryzen and ram that isnt hitting its rated speeds yet, surely i would have lied about those before temps lol.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im not lying, and im not posting a screenshot.
> 
> Ambient is 74f, whatever that is in c....well you can google that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like why would i lie about that lol? I have a 3.9ghz ryzen and ram that isnt hitting its rated speeds yet, surely i would have lied about those before temps lol.


You said everybody having issues with hynix @ 3200, well i dont even when my cpu is overclocked... Had issues on mobo stock bios tho..



But still on denial about the VRM dilema even when i prove it and test it nd share my findings in here..

Talking about double standard XD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im not lying, and im not posting a screenshot.
> 
> Ambient is 74f, whatever that is in c....well you can google that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like why would i lie about that lol? I have a 3.9ghz ryzen and ram that isnt hitting its rated speeds yet, surely i would have lied about those before temps lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Yes gunbladez there are exceptions, i am glad you have your hynix at 3200...

Its like you guys wait for me to say something so you can do the, hah gotem!

Obviously i didnt literally mean EVERYONE, there were people that had hynix at 3200 pre 1.0.0.6.

What i should have said is 1.0.0.6 wasnt a fix all for hynix, still lots of problems being had with the 3200 strap.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

That's why you dont speak and generalized.
Because if thats the case i could say i don't think your system is not stable because my ram is running at 3200 and yours not.

Then you have the proof factor to back up your statements. Like the vrm dilema i dont agreed and i know for sure you guys pushing 1.4v on those b350 boards are not even close to nice vrm temps specially on air cooling while stress testing.

See at least i dont lie about it i dont have to . Why would i lie?


----------



## Scotty99

Ya know after a bit of thinkin, im gonna give you all your wish.

I clearly don't fit in here, people have an insatiable appetite to debate with me for whatever reason.......

I will leave you all to discuss how incredibly important memory is, how you shouldn't overclock on b350 unless you want a house fire, and how the only way to stability test a CPU is by using a program that you will litreally never use again.

Pce.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I run realbench and cinebench and what not and i know what capable this apps are...

Theres no problem running this benchs stress if you are following thru for the next step..

I use cinebench to test a quick overclock before throwing at lets say realbench loop.. After that i throw it at prime custom 1344 for vcore issues... Im narrowing all the scenarios before the long run 90% blend i would even use prime 26.6 if its too damn hot cpu wise I just know with newer instructions its not a guaranteed..

Im not sticking to realbench loop it 10 times and call that stable and close the book and come here but my overclock is stable on realbench...

Like testing my ram/cpu at stock first making sure everything is up to par then follow from there so i know i have a peace of mind is stable at stock so theres no hardware issues..

Everything after that is a overclock and not guaranteed

Same applies while checking DPC latency, i like running a live stream with heaven on the background looping.. Bluetooth audio would throw popping noise right away on dpc faulty XD

I dont stick to one single test i vary alot i dont say x tests is better than the rest..

But using only realbench/cinebench for stability calls no way.

Prime small ffts is a cooling test to give you an idea what your cooling cpu/vrm is capable and worst case scenario...

Is the first test for real to run before longer tests XD

Here for the prime round ups individual custom quick tests
1344K = Vcore
448K = Vrin/Input
512-576 = Cache/Uncore
672-720K = VTT
768K = Agent/IMC
800K = Vdimm/Timings
864K = All

that dont mean they are 100% fail proof


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pretty much. Glad derdauer took the time recently to explain prime and they why to use it vs cinebench occt etc.
> 
> I use heaven instead of furmark...but im looking for sound issues as well. Course furmark will certainly tick off gpu more.


I came to this conclusion on my own experience.

IBT AVX doesn't stress the system as it should for 24/7 stability. 20 runs on very high or maximum can still crash on games.

Prime95 really rips your system to pieces and puts so much load to it that you literally can blow your system up, why in the heck would someone run a program that is capable of doing that for no good reason at all..

I use OCCT AVX version which is IMO the best program to test stability. You can completely customize it as you wish like max temp, duration of the test, etc. etc.

When i used OCCT with AVX enabled for like one hour, i had no stability issues whatsoever. Now, i wouldn't call my system 24/7 stable because even at stock PC's can crash let alone when you overclock..

The fact of the matter is, you simply loose 24/7 stability the moment you start overclocking.. as simple as that. You might be stable in every day tasks you do, but sooner or later you put your system to a load which is not stable and you can get crashes because you didn't test properly.

My own testing for stability dictates, running OCCT AVX for about an hour, run Cinebench r15 for a couple of times and look for consistency in the scores, if the scores are not consistent you might me unstable so start over again. From that, i am doing highly demanding tasks like working in Premiere pro or Sony VEGAS. Especially when you exporting in Premiere Pro, the system is completely at 100% (depending on what settings you use of course) And if there is any instability it will find it. If i get any errors or other weird stuff in the programs i mentioned before, i start over or raise voltage whatever but its not stable. If i am stable at all these programs, its good enough for me. Never had any problem since i am doing it like this so far.

2 days ago i had Windows corruption due to unstable RAM, i repaired it and adjusted some things and all is well again.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I came to this conclusion on my own experience.
> 
> IBT AVX doesn't stress the system as it should for 24/7 stability. 20 runs on very high or maximum can still crash on games.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, you simply loose 24/7 stability the moment you start overclocking.. as simple as that. You might be stable in every day tasks you do, but sooner or later you put your system to a load which is not stable and you can get crashes because you didn't test properly.


I don't really agree here. IBT AVX on Maximum is quite thorough, and even on Very High I can Fold happily for days without worry of crashing. I've never had a game crash after IBT AVX Very High. It's what the FX guys have been using since that processor released.

I also don't agree with your second point on 24/7 stability. If you OC, you can easily achieve a 24/7 stable OC and many users on this board run 5.0GHz OC's on FX's and Intels that fold 24/7 for weeks.

Edit: I've known people who leave their PC on for literally months. I knew a girl that thought shutting her PC down would hurt it, and that thing had an up-time of like 270 days.


----------



## mus1mus

If I may hurr,

IBT AVX requires the highest VCore for this platform to produce consistent results. But is a way longer to run when 90% RAM is selected.

Prime 95 Custom with 90% RAM is next.

OCCT is slow.

Encoding requires lesser VCore and slower than OCCT.

I rarely have memory related BSOD too.

Realbench is fine for minimum VCore to eliminate Black Screen.

Cinebench eats a lot of Amps. Some boards with limiters -- MSI for example hates this. Can pass Prime tho.

Y-Cruncher can run way longer than Prime, OCCT, or Realbench.

Bottom line and prolly most important to note, this platform Black Screens with a slightly inadequate VCore. The lesser the lack of Voltage, the longer a stress test can run before doing it.

Temps also matter a lot. Cooler running systems benefit to lower VCore. Or at least, can be stressed longer.

To put that in perspective, at 1.5VCore, I can run 4.3 with any benchmark on ICE bathed radiators, 4.5 on Dry Ice, and 4.8 or LN2. Water peaks at 4.150.

Now, for personal stability, as long as you are willing, try a 24 hour test with either Prime, Realbench Encode or OCCT and call it stable.

I find memory subsystem instability to directly related to VCore on this platform the longer you test with either of the 3 I mentioned. Realbench being the least power hungry if you are not up to the task of torture.

Now, all these mean nothing for a system that is clocked over a CPU's effective range. That is as problematic AF. Hint, I stay at 4100/1.35V even if I have the headroom to go further for 24/7 clocks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I came to this conclusion on my own experience.
> 
> IBT AVX doesn't stress the system as it should for 24/7 stability. 20 runs on very high or maximum can still crash on games.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, you simply loose 24/7 stability the moment you start overclocking.. as simple as that. You might be stable in every day tasks you do, but sooner or later you put your system to a load which is not stable and you can get crashes because you didn't test properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really agree here. IBT AVX on Maximum is quite thorough, and even on Very High I can Fold happily for days without worry of crashing. I've never had a game crash after IBT AVX Very High. It's what the FX guys have been using since that processor released.
> 
> I also don't agree with your second point on 24/7 stability. If you OC, you can easily achieve a 24/7 stable OC and many users on this board run 5.0GHz OC's on FX's and Intels that fold 24/7 for weeks.
> 
> Edit: I've known people who leave their PC on for literally months. I knew a girl that thought shutting her PC down would hurt it, and that thing had an up-time of like 270 days.
Click to expand...

So many variables that there are very few absolutes, but in general if an FX rig passes IBT AVX very high but crashes while gaming , the issue is probably video card/driver ,the game itself or heat caused by the gpu dumping heat into the case. 10 C in core temp can really effect stability on FX in particular.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Yeah I'm not telling anyone what they should stability test with, I'm just sharing my experiences and what I've read. I've read about folding guys on this forum with several weeks of folding on a 5GHz OC system...but I don't know how they stability test.

I agree that there are no absolutes here.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys for the input, i will take them under advisement on my next overclocking journey


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If I may hurr,
> 
> IBT AVX requires the highest VCore for this platform to produce consistent results. But is a way longer to run when 90% RAM is selected.
> 
> Prime 95 Custom with 90% RAM is next.
> 
> OCCT is slow.
> 
> Encoding requires lesser VCore and slower than OCCT.
> 
> I rarely have memory related BSOD too.
> 
> Realbench is fine for minimum VCore to eliminate Black Screen.
> 
> Cinebench eats a lot of Amps. Some boards with limiters -- MSI for example hates this. Can pass Prime tho.
> 
> Y-Cruncher can run way longer than Prime, OCCT, or Realbench.
> 
> Bottom line and prolly most important to note, this platform Black Screens with a slightly inadequate VCore. The lesser the lack of Voltage, the longer a stress test can run before doing it.
> 
> Temps also matter a lot. Cooler running systems benefit to lower VCore. Or at least, can be stressed longer.
> 
> To put that in perspective, at 1.5VCore, I can run 4.3 with any benchmark on ICE bathed radiators, 4.5 on Dry Ice, and 4.8 or LN2. Water peaks at 4.150.
> 
> Now, for personal stability, as long as you are willing, try a 24 hour test with either Prime, Realbench Encode or OCCT and call it stable.
> 
> I find memory subsystem instability to directly related to VCore on this platform the longer you test with either of the 3 I mentioned. Realbench being the least power hungry if you are not up to the task of torture.
> 
> Now, all these mean nothing for a system that is clocked over a CPU's effective range. That is as problematic AF. Hint, I stay at 4100/1.35V even if I have the headroom to go further for 24/7 clocks.


Some great information in this post that could be sticky worthy in regard to the various stresstests/benchmarks and Ryzen 8C16T at the very least.


----------



## miklkit

On a gaming forum recently where there are big issues with the servers someone posted a utility to repair windows files as a way to remove it from the list of possible causes for their server problems. In CMD type in sfc/scannow and let it run.

In my version of win 10, which will be 2 years old running at 5 ghz in a few weeks I had to: open task manager > hit "file" in the top left corner > hit "run new task" > type in cmd > type in sfc/scannow > hit "enter".

It found zero errors. Again, this system has been running at 5 ghz daily for almost 2 years and the only stress test used was IBT AVX. I don't know why some people have problems with it but it works for me.

PS: It's about time to buy a new case and start modding it for Ryzen.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> oh i am sorry. you cant so obviously no one else can either-
> 
> unlike you however i bring *proof*, although testing is not complete *at 4ghz* i feel confident enough in it at present. since i made these, the rig has been constantly encoding, without issue or fail
> 
> well. i never said every game, but my point is not everyone is nvidia. darksouls is a crappy port from a console game, i would never expect it to run well on a pc. they dont.
> 
> several aa and aaa pc games run amazingly well in CFX. although it does not fix all, i have heard from many people that adding a third and sometimes a fourth fixes it ( i just quadfire everything ). that said it was explained to me as every 3rd/4rth frame has to be made by the other gpu ( in 2 gpus cfx ) and there is not enough time to make the frame. so the third/fourth gpus take that away and helps to eliminate it.
> 
> you will never have a perfect pc experience. not every game will play perfectly, but there are plenty that do cfx and cusomization helps,
> it is far quicker in many cases to do single card , it is not always plug and play, but 99% of the time, it helps me alot
> yea the new update does this. i dont know how to fix it, supposedly you can edit the registry to ... i have not bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers Mega, spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your CPU runs quite hot man, 89.1 C? I am even scared to run my CPU over 60 c lol.
Click to expand...

89.1c WITH the 20 deg offset (really 69.1, actually later out broke to 70.9 iirc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> *I must be some kind of amazing...*
> 
> 1.376v in apparently one of the worst ventilated cases on the market, it will not go over 70c no matter how long i run a stress test. I havent tried 4.0 stable yet but assuming i need 1.425 for that, i cant see it going over 80c... *Nor can i prove it*
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you
Click to expand...

I never thought i would agree with you.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, that's the problem with the internet.
> 
> *No Accountability.* You wanted the words you speak to be conceived true. But fails to provide proof.
> 
> Who said that again?


just look at my quotes, I tried to show him last night
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pretty much. Glad derdauer took the time recently to explain prime and they why to use it vs cinebench occt etc.
> 
> I use heaven instead of furmark...but im looking for sound issues as well. Course furmark will certainly tick off gpu more.


can I snag a link please to that explication


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 89.1c WITH the 20 deg offset (really 69.1, actually later out broke to 70.9 iirc
> *I never thought i would agree with you*.....
> just look at my quotes, I tried to show him last night
> can I snag a link please to that explication


Finally, common ground, great minds thing a like














(joking)


----------



## Nighthog

Sometimes reading this forum becomes tedious but then the last pages you find some good info...

Arguments are boring and add nothing.

Before the arguments there was some mentions about the downclock function in WIN 10 Creators update.

*A hint: Try fraction multipliers and see if that minimum processor state option reappears. (IE, X multi.25 X.50 X.75)*


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 89.1c WITH the 20 deg offset (really 69.1, actually later out broke to 70.9 iirc
> I never thought i would agree with you.....
> just look at my quotes, I tried to show him last night
> can I snag a link please to that explication







here, apparently the good enough vrm crowd wigged that our modern 'works to 125c+" aren't working to 125c or close to it.

It's longish. he got pushback to his earlier video where he calls the manufacturers on the failings of the blingy vrm heatsinks that don't put function first.

Also explains how he manages to isolate vrm throttling and how you can determine when you're seeing it even though your cpu frequency and useage do not indicate anything.

useful vid


----------



## bardacuda

That was a great vid and that guy clearly knows his stuff!


----------



## Ajjlmauen

So is there even a sliver of hope to make this stable?


----------



## gupsterg

3466MHz is possible, it's 3600MHz tight which is a real hard push IMO.


----------



## hurricane28

Does someone found a way to overclock via only multipliers instead of the PStates? Or is this "the way" of overclocking ryzen?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does someone found a way to overclock via only multipliers instead of the PStates? Or is this "the way" of overclocking ryzen?


Im not entirely sure what you're asking.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does someone found a way to overclock via only multipliers instead of the PStates? Or is this "the way" of overclocking ryzen?


depends on mobo. iirc the CVIH had the multi option removed in an earlier bios


----------



## polkfan

I got 3066mhz stable with the newer update

https://postimg.org/image/twrzjp3eh/

I try and post results when i claim something is stable for me.

So all i did was set AMP to 1 and set the speed to manual at 3066mhz

Did not touch the SOC or DDR4 voltage but i suspect that it changed it by itself a little as i see SOC at like 1.1-1.5V.

Hey faster boot and faster memory with a simple update at the MSI thread their is still a newer updates coming for memory and even a AGESA 1.0.0.6a being tested.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Finally got my 1700x sitting comfy at 3.9 with 1.36 vcore.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Finally got my 1700x sitting comfy at 3.9 with 1.36 vcore.


Remember tuning your memory, very important.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Remember tuning your memory, very important.


Memory isn't something I've been able to get stable under any settings. I've left it alone for the moment, because this board seems to really hate my kit.

I know if I want to go higher than 3.9 I'll probably need to figure out the ram at some point.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Memory isn't something I've been able to get stable under any settings. I've left it alone for the moment, because this board seems to really hate my kit.


You really did get the crappiest memory possible though for your setup so i cant stay im surprised







. Is it even Samsung B-Die?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> You really did get the crappiest memory possible though for your setup so i cant stay im surprised


Lol I know I did, at the time it was the choice between the 1700x and crappy ram (already owned) or getting the 1700. Kinda wishing I had gotten the 1700 lol


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Lol I know I did, at the time it was the choice between the 1700x and crappy ram (already owned) or getting the 1700. Kinda wishing I had gotten the 1700 lol


1700 being the better choice is something basically everyone agrees on. I wish i had gotten it too, good thing i wasnt on a restricted budget. But still, could've ordered a couple of pizzas for the money instead of an X


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> 1700 being the better choice is something basically everyone agrees on. I wish i had gotten it too, good thing i wasnt on a restricted budget. But still, could've ordered a couple of pizzas for the money instead of an X


Lmao so true, I got this built before everyone started talking about how much better of a deal the 1700 was. I'll update the ram at some point when I figure out the best kit is and also might look into custom looping this pig.


----------



## rush2049

I got my cpu up to 4.1ghz stable with my ram running at 900mhz or DDR4-1800

Then I worked on the ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on mobo. iirc the CVIH had the multi option removed in an earlier bios


Yeah i noticed that too man.

Not cool...

Via PState overclocking i can't reach higher than 3.975 and there is more in my CPU than that..


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i noticed that too man.
> 
> Not cool...
> 
> Via PState overclocking i can't reach higher than 3.975 and there is more in my CPU than that..


They had multiple instances on Extreme Tweaker for multiplier setting.

They removed the simpler option for the more customisable option.

So still there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> They had multiple instances on Extreme Tweaker for multiplier setting.
> 
> They removed the simpler option for the more customisable option.
> 
> So still there.


Yeah, i'm fed up with this board man..

Never in the history of PC's and overclocking there was such an difficult and crappy BIOS as on the Crosshair 6...

They better fix these thing soon or i am going to return if for something else...

whoever thought this was a good way of overclocking on the CH6 should be fired ASAP...


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> They had multiple instances on Extreme Tweaker for multiplier setting.
> 
> They removed the simpler option for the more customisable option.
> 
> So still there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm fed up with this board man..
> 
> Never in the history of PC's and overclocking there was such an difficult and crappy BIOS as on the Crosshair 6...
> 
> They better fix these thing soon or i am going to return if for something else...
Click to expand...

Actually I think the bios is rather good with version 1403. There is a lot of options not normally exposed to the end user for tweaking.

Your frustrations seems to be with the memory training module that the processor inherently has. The uefi doesn't fully control the settings for a lot of things (SoC / Memory Controller). It's more like a suggestion, and if the cpu thinks it knows better it's just going to ignore whatever setting is in the uefi.

Doing a re-flash and loading of the optimized defaults, then doing a full clean boot before changing settings fixes the cpu taking over for me. But after the first major failure of non-booting the cpu takes over again. At least that is what I experienced.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Actually I think the bios is rather good with version 1403. There is a lot of options not normally exposed to the end user for tweaking.
> 
> Your frustrations seems to be with the memory training module that the processor inherently has. The uefi doesn't fully control the settings for a lot of things (SoC / Memory Controller). It's more like a suggestion, and if the cpu thinks it knows better it's just going to ignore whatever setting is in the uefi.
> 
> Doing a re-flash and loading of the optimized defaults, then doing a full clean boot before changing settings fixes the cpu taking over for me. But after the first major failure of non-booting the cpu takes over again. At least that is what I experienced.


No, memory is running fine..

Its the CPU overclocking that annoys me..

3.7 GHz is the max frequency i can get from it, anything higher results in 1.5 GHz... I disabled and enabled EVERYTHING in BIOS but it simply doesn't work at all..

I an get 3600 MHz RAM speed with no problem at all but CPU overclocking is a pain.. I could do it with PStates but now that doesn't even work anymore.


----------



## mus1mus

What BIOS are you using hurr?

I might give the CH6 a spin. And tune it for the team cup.


----------



## hurricane28

1403.

Apparently i am the idiot that is doing something wrong as others can overclock on it lol.

I just want to know what i am doing wrong as i can't remember how i did it last time...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I forgot to ask, any of you have the 15.5x multiplier bug on the boards other than msi which i read on their forums a few users with the same behavior??

I dont want to roll back bios bcuz i will loose 3200 hynix compatibility ..

I cant touch nothing related to voltage/multiplier on bios on my msi mortar artic withoutt the system getting stuck at 15.5x on windows, the only option i can use is amd master appy.


----------



## hurricane28

This is what i am getting now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








As you can see Cinebench reads 4 GHz but HWINFO64 and CPU-Z reports 1.5 GHz.. i get 1.5 GHz score too..

WHY is it downclocking to only 1.5 GHz..?I enabled the Pstates, disabled it makes no change at all, no matter what i do, when i hit multiplier higher than 37 it keeps reporting 1.5 GHz...

Who designs these BIOS? I would really like to have a tolk with this person...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is what i am getting now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see Cinebench reads 4 GHz but HWINFO64 and CPU-Z reports 1.5 GHz.. i get 1.5 GHz score too..
> 
> WHY is it downclocking to only 1.5 GHz..?I enabled the Pstates, disabled it makes no change at all, no matter what i do, when i hit multiplier higher than 37 it keeps reporting 1.5 GHz...
> 
> Who designs these BIOS? I would really like to have a tolk with this person...


lol i think you have the same problem i have

that i just posted a question for ,its bios related it dont do it with the amd master app.. So im not the only one with the issue :/ i tought that was a msi thing but you have asus

You can overclock with stock vid as far as it lets you, if you have a higher leak cpu it would get stuck at 15.5x..

Lets say it can get stuck if it passes certain vid on auto vcore its a weird thing if you ask me..

You cant touch vcore thats for sure as soon you set a custom voltage bang stuck 15.5x multi


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> lol i think you have the same problem i have
> 
> that i just posted a question for ,its bios related it dont do it with the amd master app.. So im not the only one with the issue :/ i tought that was a msi thing but you have asus


Yeah, this is getting on my nerves man... it frustrates me to hell and back...

I mean, who thought this was a good idea how to overclock.. It must be someone who never overclocked in his or her life lol.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yeah thats a bios issue for sure, because if you use amd app it works fine it let you set higher voltages and multipliers and they will set no problems,

but cant do crap on bios lol, well i didnt have permanent overclocks on my 4670k&4790k i used the intel app for that to do it while in windows when needed. Have various custom profiles for them as well...

But thats not the point lol... i know the problem is there so makes me iffy about it









In amd master as long you dont touch ram settings and this ram settings match the ones on your bios you dont have to reboot and it will do it live no problems..


----------



## hurricane28

3.7 GHz is no problem and via PStates i can get up to 3.975 GHz before but it doesn't work anymore...

This is what i am getting now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Its frecking ridiculous man...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

u will have to do that thru amd ryzen windows task manager dont report right cpu speed anyway so yours is stuck at 15.5x, windows 10 task never reported it my 4790k speeds either you will have to use cpu-z to verified right speed..

Now im wondering if all this users that reported high overclocks with low vids are just running 15.5x and are unaware of it


----------



## hurricane28

I FINALLY did make it to boot at 4 GHz, here are some screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I FINALLY did make it to boot at 4 GHz, here are some screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why are you putting an offset voltage in the p state settings? Just do it in the normal menu. It will still clock down and undervolt when idle.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Why are you putting an offset voltage in the p state settings? Just do it in the normal menu. It will still clock down and undervolt when idle.


Because it doesn't work.. I have to do everything in the pstate menu otherwise i get the crazy 1.5 GHz again.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Because it doesn't work.. I have to do everything in the pstate menu otherwise i get the crazy 1.5 GHz again.


What is "the crazy 1.5GHz" ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Another vrm test with the windows open and 66F as ambient outside and small ffts load, enough fresh air, vrms are not active cooled this time not getting the almost 100c still too high XD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> What is "the crazy 1.5GHz" ?


What ever i set in BIOS using the "normal" menu, i am presented with the crazy 1.5 GHz in Windows.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What ever i set in BIOS using the "normal" menu, i am presented with the crazy 1.5 GHz in Windows.


What do you mean it's crazy? Does it not clock up to specified clocks when put under load?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

its a bug on the bioses i tought it was a msi thing but it looks like is more related to the amd code than bios x manufacturer your multiplier will get 15.5x stuck..

Windows 10 task manager will report aroundish what you put on bios, but if you benchmark it will bench at 15.5x multiplier, scores will tell you so


----------



## hurricane28

Exactly. But when i disable PState 01 and only enable Pstate 0 to the desired speed and adjust the voltage also in pstate menu it will work. Anything in the "normal" menu will not work at all or i get 1.5 GHz in Windows or i am stuck at 3.7 GHz.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys stay away from msi forums, i just proved wrong the mod twice and he just went and delete my 2 posts but leave his as the final say...

funny tho



how he can make such claims when he dont know how my system works or its set it up??

But yet again

not active cooled vrms


active cooled vrms with house fan


but its a bad idea he said lol Not in my case XD

Yeah im still hammering the cpu with small ffts XD


----------



## KarathKasun

The multiplier glitch looks like a register is not getting set properly. That being said, I do not have any issues on my MSI mATX board up to 3.9ghz/1.4v. Looks like an CH6 problem, and possibly a problem with any board that supports p-state overclocks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

My board is msi not asus tho just multi/vcore old school i dont even use offset voltage XD


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Guys stay away from msi forums, i just proved wrong the mod twice and he just went and delete my 2 posts but leave his as the final say...
> 
> funny tho
> 
> 
> 
> how he can make such claims when he dont know how my system works or its set it up??
> 
> But yet again
> 
> not active cooled vrms
> 
> 
> active cooled vrms with house fan
> 
> 
> but its a bad idea he said lol Not in my case XD
> 
> Yeah im still hammering the cpu with small ffts XD






Been there done that. They don't take advice from someone else and if you proof them wrong they simply delete your posts.. Ridiculous. I was a member there but as soon as i had an debate with someone from the forum about my GPU and i didn't agree with him, they deleted my posts without warning and when i asked why i got some ridiculous answer which resulted in that i deleted my account there and never go back..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> Been there done that. They don't take advice from someone else and if you proof them wrong they simply delete your posts.. Ridiculous. I was a member there but as soon as i had an debate with someone from the forum about my GPU and i didn't agree with him, they deleted my posts without warning and when i asked why i got some ridiculous answer which resulted in that i deleted my account there and never go back..


I dont understand man this people, and if you see i have this system up to the teeth so i know where im standing at, look at the time clock diffrences between shots this is just now i removed the fan and it went back to 82c+ on the vrms instead of the 76-77c i was getting with the active cooling...

In higher temps i would be getting more drop like the 100c shot last time with the 90f ambient i got almost a 15c+ drop alone

If it have a bigger surface heatsink it would be ok'ish







You think thats enough surface area specially if you have bad airflow on a bad case?
The penny even got hot it wasnt even there for like 10 seconds lol

Thats all the surface area you get in most B350 boards to cool vrms spitting 1.37V-1.4V...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont understand man this people, and if you see i have this system up to the teeth so i know where im standing at, look at the time clock diffrences between shots this is just now i removed the fan and it went back to 82c+ on the vrms instead of the 76-77c i was getting with the active cooling...
> 
> In higher temps i would be getting more drop like the 100c shot last time with the 90f ambient i got almost a 15c+ drop alone
> 
> If it have a bigger surface heatsink it would be ok'ish


I have no desire to understand these people as i don't know them personally so i just don't go there anymore. Same as for here, if i see something i don't like, i just scroll to the next post or ignore it completely most of the time. I used to have pretty hard arguments and fights but its not worth my time anymore.

Remember, no one likes a know it all and being smart doesn't mean that you have to argue with everyone but try to learn from your own or others mistakes.
Being smart doesn't mean you know everything but knowing that you don't know and willing to learn makes you smart.

Well, don't remove the additional cooling than









No kidding aside, what board are you running again? Don't forget, you have 8 cores and 16 threads to cool which draws a lot of power and produce lots of heat.

My VRM's i don't have to worry about since i am "only" running an R5 1600 and run pretty cool. Hottest temp i seen was 45 c running various stress testing programs without any additional cooling.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have no desire to understand these people as i don't know them personally so i just don't go there anymore. Same as for here, if i see something i don't like, i just scroll to the next post or ignore it completely most of the time. I used to have pretty hard arguments and fights but its not worth my time anymore.
> 
> Remember, no one likes a know it all and being smart doesn't mean that you have to argue with everyone but try to learn from your own or others mistakes.
> Being smart doesn't mean you know everything but knowing that you don't know and willing to learn makes you smart.
> 
> Well, don't remove the additional cooling than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding aside, what board are you running again? Don't forget, you have 8 cores and 16 threads to cool which draws a lot of power and produce lots of heat.
> 
> My VRM's i don't have to worry about since i am "only" running an R5 1600 and run pretty cool. Hottest temp i seen was 45 c running various stress testing programs without any additional cooling.


I got this board, msi artic mortar..

Did my research i almost gave up i wanted ryzen but theres no good offerings on mAtx thats my form factor of choice.
But if you see thats all the B350 boards out there sporting similar heatsinks anyway lol...

So i pull the trigger on that.. I dont want full atx board i dont need it.. i need something compact.
This is coming from a itx/matx user strictly asus rog boards..

I just make sure when im heavy stress testing to active cool vrms in regular use i dont need it.. But at least i know the system can handle the load..

But thats not the problem, the problem would be a user getting 75-85c on air in a bad airflow case throwing that hot air in top of the vrms in regular usage.. You dont even need to small ffts to get that point XD



So im here warning other users which not properly or adequate cool their setups for loads like 1.4v+ that is a risk your mobo will crap out..
In my case its not that bad because of my cooling but most users dont run custom loops here ...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I got this board, msi artic mortar..
> 
> Did my research i almost gave up i wanted ryzen but theres no good offerings on mAtx thats my form factor of choice.
> But if you see thats all the B350 boards out there sporting similar heatsinks anyway lol...
> 
> So i pull the trigger on that.. I dont want full atx board i dont need it.. i need something compact.
> This is coming from a itx/matx user strictly asus rog boards..
> 
> 
> 
> So im here warning other users which not properly cool their setups that is a risk your mobo will crap out..
> In my case its not that bad because of my cooling but most users dont run custom loops here ...


Looking at the heat sink on that board, are you really surprised it runs hot? No offence but i really don't understand why people are getting relative cheap motherboards and put high end CPU's in it, overclock it and complain about that its running hot.

Don't get me wrong though as i don't mean this in an insulting way but i do things differently as i know myself. I mean, i am an overclocker so i buy the best motherboard i can find in order to have head room left and components don't run hot.

Thing i don't gimp on are: 1: PSU, getting a good PSU can result in higher overclocking and delivers cleaner power to components which results in longer life. 2: Motherboard, because of reasons i mentioned before. 3: RAM, i did some research about RAM and i got the best possible RAM i could buy from my retail store and i am not disappointed and i am happy i done more research on components as i hate buying something i that doesn't suit my needs.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking at the heat sink on that board, are you really surprised it runs hot? No offence but i really don't understand why people are getting relative cheap motherboards and put high end CPU's in it, overclock it and complain about that its running hot.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though as i don't mean this in an insulting way but i do things differently as i know myself. I mean, i am an overclocker so i buy the best motherboard i can find in order to have head room left and components don't run hot.
> 
> Thing i don't gimp on are: 1: PSU, getting a good PSU can result in higher overclocking and delivers cleaner power to components which results in longer life. 2: Motherboard, because of reasons i mentioned before. 3: RAM, i did some research about RAM and i got the best possible RAM i could buy from my retail store and i am not disappointed and i am happy i done more research on components as i hate buying something i that doesn't suit my needs.


I did my research too.... Thats not the case here tho, THERES NO OTHER CHOICE lol

But mobo manufacturers are not to kind with amd in the smaller form factors...
B350 are mainstream mobo line same as the asus rog.... all the b350 mostly all of them sport similiar heatsink design..

I be pushing 1.6v on a asus rog NO PROBLEMS vrm are not even hitting 60c on the hottest day lol, its a mainstream mobo...

I just bought cpu/mobo/ram \, swapped parts and walla i didnt even need new tubing..

Now if i choose fullatx mobo i need to hunt for a new case, new tubes, new mounting spots new case mods etc...
New place to put the pc on my htpc setup rig.

Thats out of the question. So money is not an issue i would gladly pay $200 bucks for matx like a rog board...

Im just saying this b350 needs more space for vrm cooling like the same crap is happening on the x299 and x299 mobos ARE NOT CHEAP so dont come with that excuse lol ...
Theres just a few boards that are b350 with adequate heatsink and they all are fullatx, but if you look most of them sport similar design as well as the smaller counterparts..

They could have add a beefier heatsink and charge for it on the price 10-15 buskcs more over the $99 people would not even blink at that price point.>>
Like i said this dont affect my 24/7 clocks or my vrms temps... Im not talking about me here...
My system is properly cooled considering the poor vrm heatsink design...

I would keep this board for now thinking on a vrm heatsink mod even water cooling add that to my loop why not lol and if asus finally decides to give me some amd love on their matx rog line i will ditch this one on the spot.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This baby right here took 1.6v for a screenie 5.2ghz vrms werent even in the 50s, mainstream matx board z97



I would gladly pay
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2F85UW9350&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+AMD-_-9SIA2F85UW9350&gclid=CjwKEAjwhYLLBRDIjoCu0te4niASJAC0V4QPtY5L6pronucETNZwAwVCOg4F5qshjj4zCONz8FwPORoCFAPw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
for a matx version eyes close but guess what probably it would never happen ..

look at their matx selection
https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007625%2050001315%20600009017&Manufactory=1315

i mean come on really XD

Even previous amd offerings like the previous fx line find me a good matx board..


----------



## usoldier

Guys iam ordering a Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero + 1700x . What memory is best for 100% compatibility and speed?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Guys iam ordering a Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero + 1700x . What memory is best for 100% compatibility and speed?


Ram compatibility has improved over time and most brands can reach rated or close to rated speed. But from day 1 the most compatible ram has been Samsung B dies. And as a general rule, these would be the 8gb sticks, or 2x8gb kits that are 3200mhz and above at Cas 14. Or those that are 3466/3600 Cas 16.

For more comprehensive info, look at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Guys iam ordering a Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero + 1700x . What memory is best for 100% compatibility and speed?


I would go for G.Skill Flare X 3200 MHz 16 GB 2x8 kit, the one i have. It works great.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1403.
> 
> Apparently i am the idiot that is doing something wrong as others can overclock on it lol.
> 
> I just want to know what i am doing wrong as i can't remember how i did it last time...


Haven't read what others said yet but i have been reading that is a issue with the CPU itself and that others replaced boards and it still does that. Again just read that i have no personal testing to confirm it, besides saying my chip doesn't do that


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Guys stay away from msi forums, i just proved wrong the mod twice and he just went and delete my 2 posts but leave his as the final say...
> 
> funny tho
> 
> 
> 
> how he can make such claims when he dont know how my system works or its set it up??
> 
> But yet again
> 
> not active cooled vrms
> 
> 
> active cooled vrms with house fan
> 
> 
> but its a bad idea he said lol Not in my case XD
> 
> Yeah im still hammering the cpu with small ffts XD


That's the place that told users to turn their rear fan as a exhaust plus i know that mod he said he has no issues with VRM temps but he is only on a quad core pushing half the amps.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont understand man this people, and if you see i have this system up to the teeth so i know where im standing at, look at the time clock diffrences between shots this is just now i removed the fan and it went back to 82c+ on the vrms instead of the 76-77c i was getting with the active cooling...
> 
> In higher temps i would be getting more drop like the 100c shot last time with the 90f ambient i got almost a 15c+ drop alone
> 
> If it have a bigger surface heatsink it would be ok'ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think thats enough surface area specially if you have bad airflow on a bad case?
> The penny even got hot it wasnt even there for like 10 seconds lol
> 
> Thats all the surface area you get in most B350 boards to cool vrms spitting 1.37V-1.4V...


https://postimg.org/image/6kvd1i12t/

Boom lower temps 25C

Turn the quiet fan to 100% save penny's for a better board


----------



## zGunBLADEz

if save the penny was the case XD

Have some homework... Find me a matx board with better heatsink than that one right now..

I waited since march for one its july nothing to be found same as previous amd mobos non existent...

This could have been solved with a beefier heatsink thats what i dont understand here XD
Getting a full atx board just for better heatsinks would screw me all over, gains and price wise.... i would have stayed in intel if thats the case....

we are talking about 300-400 bucks more at least . in top what i already spent on just mobo/cpu/ram
Then i would have to re-arreange my whole htpc setup..

a vrm alpha cool diy would cost me like 40 bucks + s& h if i was that desperate XD add it to the loop call it a day..

still sailing just fine on small ffts


screenies or didnt happen like we said XD

Im not the one to worry about here like i been saying lol, im just trying to warn the other users...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Haven't read what others said yet but i have been reading that is a issue with the CPU itself and that others replaced boards and it still does that. Again just read that i have no personal testing to confirm it, besides saying my chip doesn't do that


Maybe i have an faulty CPU than? I've seen other people on the same board having no issues i am having..


----------



## Mega Man

No I doubt it.

Question, 3 fold.

1 how many people have "1.5" ghz issue?

2 did you format and install fresh windows? Or reuse old instal

3 Which windows ?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i have an faulty CPU than? I've seen other people on the same board having no issues i am having..


I'm pretty sure it will be fixed i mean i just googled "Amd ryzen stuck at 1.55Ghz" and got plenty of results with little to no answers


----------



## cssorkinman

For those who need a dose of perspective - I'm reviving my Dell from 1998 to use as a retro-gamer . Installing windows 98 on a newly purchased HDD ( $16) first question it asks... Enable large Hard drive management ( Y or N ? ) ( for drives bigger than 512 mb ) it adds....... lol


----------



## polkfan

Important to note make sure you reinstall windows with the most upto date ISO you can get it from microsoft also i'm sure you already have Amd's chipset drivers installed.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That's the place that told users to turn their rear fan as a exhaust plus i know that mod he said he has no issues with VRM temps but he is only on a quad core pushing half the amps.


I quote myself but i meant Intake lol not exhaust haha


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I doubt it.
> 
> Question, 3 fold.
> 
> 1 how many people have "1.5" ghz issue?
> 
> *I do if i touch any multi/vcore on bios*
> 
> 2 did you format and install fresh windows? Or reuse old instal
> *this is a fresh new install*
> 
> 3 Which windows ?
> *windows 10 64 bit*


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For those who need a dose of perspective - I'm reviving my Dell from 1998 to use as a retro-gamer . Installing windows 98 on a newly purchased HDD ( $16) first question it asks... Enable large Hard drive management ( Y or N ? ) ( for drives bigger than 512 mb ) it adds....... lol


Installing Windows 98SE right, i had issues trying to find the right hardware to do that but i want to build one of those machines for me as DOSBOX isn't perfect.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i have an faulty CPU than? I've seen other people on the same board having no issues i am having..


It's not the cpu. Lots of others show the same behaviour. They all function fine otherwise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I doubt it.
> 
> Question, 3 fold.
> 
> 1 how many people have "1.5" ghz issue?
> 
> 2 did you format and install fresh windows? Or reuse old instal
> 
> 3 Which windows ?


1: i have no idea to be honest, i only know that i have it.

2: No i did not yet and i am not intent to do so because its running fine for now and its a pain to redo everything. until i find a good program that can copy my settings etc. i am not installing fresh Windows as i don't think that is the problem here.

3: Windows 10 x64 build 14393.1358
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I doubt it.
> 
> Question, 3 fold.
> 
> 1 how many people have "1.5" ghz issue?
> 
> 2 did you format and install fresh windows? Or reuse old instal
> 
> 3 Which windows ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will be fixed i mean i just googled "Amd ryzen stuck at 1.55Ghz" and got plenty of results with little to no answers


Oh really? I haven't googled it yet, i will now, thnx for the info


----------



## zGunBLADEz

the issue its not present in the amd ryzen app its just when you touch bios..

It happen on my msi/1700 non x cpu, ryzen appy works just fine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*


Yep, which is why i am overclocking in PStates that works properly.


----------



## polkfan

To me from what i've been reading it sounds like a windows issue does it perform at 1.55 speeds?

If so then maybe windows is locking it to power saver or something, you said you have Amd's latest chipset driver? Also when you installed windows you were using the latest ISO not a older one?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

windows task manager would even say what you put on the bios close to it at least..

But you bench it will bench a 15.5x multiplier it will give you the scores as your cpu is at 1.5GHz
cpu-z would show 15.5x multi tho


----------



## austinmrs

If i set voltage to manual i have the same issue of the 1,5Ghz..

Currently using Pstate 0 to OC to 3,9Ghz with offset voltage on the CPU


----------



## Mega Man

Well ok, so people do if old or new install, that helps.

It won't change if you reinstall.

What about bios, did you try to reflash,

I have heard about some issues with amd Master causing. Do you have that ?

Mine was I could set my cpu to oc, boot into bios it would have that, but in windows windows would set it to stock.

All the above said. Can you guys both please post a screen shot of advanced power settings, the ones related to cpu min and max

Amd check bios before booting with the "1.5ghz"issue


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For those who need a dose of perspective - I'm reviving my Dell from 1998 to use as a retro-gamer . Installing windows 98 on a newly purchased HDD ( $16) first question it asks... Enable large Hard drive management ( Y or N ? ) ( for drives bigger than 512 mb ) it adds....... lol


if talking about the vrm overheating dilema i would disagreed but hey XD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Well ok, so people do if old or new install, that helps.
> 
> It won't change if you reinstall.
> 
> What about bios, did you try to reflash,
> 
> I have heard about some issues with amd Master causing. Do you have that ?
> 
> Mine was I could set my cpu to oc, boot into bios it would have that, but in windows windows would set it to stock.
> 
> All the above said. Can you guys both please post a screen shot of advanced power settings, the ones related to cpu min and max
> 
> Amd check bios before booting with the "1.5ghz"issue


To what i been seeing the amd app issue comes with the ram speed/timmings...

So to avoid that you would need to manually enter them in bios then have the same on ryzen app. Just voltage/multi


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I doubt it.
> 
> Question, 3 fold.
> 
> 1 how many people have "1.5" ghz issue?
> 
> 2 did you format and install fresh windows? Or reuse old instal
> 
> 3 Which windows ?


it's not windows. though it looks it. lots of people have reinstalled every way you might think of. no joy.


----------



## rush2049

I have been suggesting to people to re-flash the bios and then go through a clean boot after loading 'optimized defaults'

It fixes the random glitches people are seeing.......

I think people forget to load optimized defaults and let it run through an entire boot when they flashed a new bios. Flashing a new bios does not clear out every setting/register...... it may seem like it does, but not when there are significant changes to how the bios functions compared to previous. And with this platform I would assume every bios is completely different.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

you supposed to do a default to stock first save/exit go back flash new bios, thats normal procedure..

ddwrt user here XD


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For those who need a dose of perspective - I'm reviving my Dell from 1998 to use as a retro-gamer . Installing windows 98 on a newly purchased HDD ( $16) first question it asks... Enable large Hard drive management ( Y or N ? ) ( for drives bigger than 512 mb ) it adds....... lol


Recently I installed 98 on a VM and I noticed that the idle process didn't work right and would use 100% of CPU. I got a program called Rain2.0 that sort of fixed it. It would only fix it at idle, but if you had a little bit of load on it the unused CPU % would be used up by the idle process. Not sure if that is an issue on native Win98 but something to be aware of.


----------



## mus1mus

I always drain my CMOs before flashing.

Load default settings after that.

Works wonders all the time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Well ok, so people do if old or new install, that helps.
> 
> It won't change if you reinstall.
> 
> What about bios, did you try to reflash,
> 
> I have heard about some issues with amd Master causing. Do you have that ?
> 
> Mine was I could set my cpu to oc, boot into bios it would have that, but in windows windows would set it to stock.
> 
> All the above said. Can you guys both please post a screen shot of advanced power settings, the ones related to cpu min and max
> 
> Amd check bios before booting with the "1.5ghz"issue


Yes, i flashed the 1403 BIOS first from Elmo or whatever this guy is called and later from the Asus site self, same result.

I saved my overclock on a profile in the BIOS, loaded the default clocks and rebooted in BIOS and applied the same overclock again, same problem.

I don't know about AMD causing, what is it?

I also discovered that when i put multiplier at 40 x which makes 4 GHz and apply volts etc. in the overclocking section, the PStates also change to A0 or A1. After reboot in BIOS after the 1.55 GHz in BIOS, i saw that sometimes the PState 1 is at 1.55 GHz or 2.8 GHz.. It seems that this BIOS is completely making things up and has a mind of its own, very strange.
The PState overclocking ONLY works when i set custom overclock in PState 0 and disable the rest and leave everything except for RAM on auto. ANYTHING else fails or gives 1.5 GHz or 2.8 GHz results.

This is my advanced power setting with AMD RYZEN balance mode:



I don't have this option in Performance mode either, could this be one of the problems?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hey mus1mus if you were going to read temps with a lnfrared gun on vrms area where you will point exactly the gun at front on the mobo? back of it its not possible at this moment...
Im trying to point it straight to the vrm chip that it shows thru the corner of the heatsink but it doesnt matches the readings on my aida/hw info sensor that react with the active cooling..

So now im wondering if that sensor perse is way off.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For those who need a dose of perspective - I'm reviving my Dell from 1998 to use as a retro-gamer . Installing windows 98 on a newly purchased HDD ( $16) first question it asks... Enable large Hard drive management ( Y or N ? ) ( for drives bigger than 512 mb ) it adds....... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I installed 98 on a VM and I noticed that the idle process didn't work right and would use 100% of CPU. I got a program called Rain2.0 that sort of fixed it. It would only fix it at idle, but if you had a little bit of load on it the unused CPU % would be used up by the idle process. Not sure if that is an issue on native Win98 but something to be aware of.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the heads up, remarkable how far things have came in 19 years - OS install took about 2 hours counting the formatting. Now to find drivers for all the add on's I dressed it up with .... gah - this is going to take some time lol.

For anyone fighting locked multipliers on MSI's latest bios versions - I enabled game boost one time , then disabled it and it unlocked them.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I did what you said and i was greeted by this back in bios


I would edit this once i put my ram stuff back together.

Ok it booted on bios at 2133 not 3200 im doing the ram again to see where exactly the problem relies havent boot into windows till 3.82GHz and 3200 its on bios.

Ok good


Now in windows...


----------



## Mega Man

looks like it is disabling cnq - that said i do not have that board to test


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Went back to bios and everything still 3.82/3200

Weird crap if you ask me

Cnq was disable didnt touch that so went back and enable it double checking back in bios is still enabled.. went back check it is enable exit bios pc shut off ...I didnt change nothing for the
Pc to shut off like that it just supposef to tell you theres no bios change exiting and go straight to boot.... Went to windows again and still stuck on 15.5x lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I did what you said and i was greeted by this back in bios
> 
> 
> I would edit this once i put my ram stuff back together.
> 
> Ok it booted on bios at 2133 not 3200 im doing the ram again to see where exactly the problem relies havent boot into windows till 3.82GHz and 3200 its on bios.
> 
> Ok good
> 
> 
> Now in windows...


That is the exact same issue i am having.

Weird stuff indeed man. Someone said cnq is enabled but there is no option in the BIOS on the CH6.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I did what you said and i was greeted by this back in bios
> 
> 
> I would edit this once i put my ram stuff back together.
> 
> Ok it booted on bios at 2133 not 3200 im doing the ram again to see where exactly the problem relies havent boot into windows till 3.82GHz and 3200 its on bios.
> 
> Ok good
> 
> 
> Now in windows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the exact same issue i am having.
> 
> Weird stuff indeed man. Someone said cnq is enabled but there is no option in the BIOS on the CH6.
Click to expand...

Tick high performance plan in windows


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Thats what im saying but now im here im going to go thru a few tests before putting everything back to where i have it

Thats exactly what im doing right now took amd power option put just windows high performance shutdown pc coming back

Nope that didnt fix it.. let me uninstall it, i uninstall everything from amd including amd master and chipset drivers rebooted and still in 15.5x.

Theres no more amd plan on power options.

Funny tho in bios its showing everything 3.82/3200


----------



## CriticalOne

Got my RYZEN 1700 installed with the MSI B350M Mortar. It wasn't without its hitches:

1. MSI and/or Amazon must be selling boards will old BIOSes still. My Mortar shipped with BIOS 1.10 (current version is 1.40) and thus I had a real fun time trying to get it to POST on my Corsair Vengeance LPX memory. I had to remove one DIMM and clear the CMOS to get it stable.

2. MSI boards in general seem to have a very long POST time. My boot times went up by 5 seconds or so. I searched in the BIOS for a Fast Boot option (not sure if that was an Intel or ASROCK exclusive feature) but I didn't find anything.

3. Apparently a copy of Windows 7/8/8.1 that was upgraded to Windows 10 doesn't allow you to change your hardware without purchasing Windows 10 again. I got off multiple support chats and calls and got told I needed my original 8.1 product key to reactivate. That product key is long lost, so it looks like I have to go out and buy another key.









I'm going to start overclocking the CPU core today, so I was wondering how to go about that. I value silence, so I only want to have a voltage of 1.25V or so. I was told to use Realbench to stress test and that I could use Prime 95 (the Ryzen edition) as well, but I was wondering if there was better software out there as i need 24/7 stability.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I left everything the way it was on bios.. i just put vcore on auto and lower the multiplier to lets say 35x
and walla so as soon as you touch vcore it will lock at 15.5x


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I left everything the way it was on bios.. i just put vcore on auto and lower the multiplier to lets say 35x
> and walla so as soon as you touch vcore it will lock at 15.5x


Yes, and do you have the same issue that you can't get higher than 3.7 GHz?

When i leave everything on auto and set PState 0 to the desired overclock and adjust the voltage in the same menu i can clock as high as i want but as soon as i touch the voltage like you said, everything goes south...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

On auto vcore wise my chip dont do 3.7 tho so that part varies but is the same behavior
At least with that hynix ram at 3200 not sure what my chip is capable off on this funky bioses

So far 3.82x / 1.37v with this mobo vrm delivery and hynix m die at 3200 im not done with him yet far from it.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, funky stuff indeed man..

I Can run 3.7 GHz with 3600 MHz RAM all on stock volts without any problem, i provided an IBT AVX picture of the run in this thread some time a go or in another thread, can't really remember. The voltage for 3.7 GHz is 1.269 and at 3.875 GHz i need more than 1.350 vcore, rather large difference.

I can only overclock if i leave everything on auto and overclock via PStates as mentioned before, weird stuff.. Hopefully they solve this issue ASAP!

Maybe we can give ASus or AMD some feedback about this in order for them to fix this? Or do they already know this?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

It has to be a bios issue as you and me are experience the same thing with different brands..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Got my RYZEN 1700 installed with the MSI B350M Mortar. It wasn't without its hitches:
> 
> 1. MSI and/or Amazon must be selling boards will old BIOSes still. My Mortar shipped with BIOS 1.10 (current version is 1.40) and thus I had a real fun time trying to get it to POST on my Corsair Vengeance LPX memory. I had to remove one DIMM and clear the CMOS to get it stable.
> 
> 2. MSI boards in general seem to have a very long POST time. My boot times went up by 5 seconds or so. I searched in the BIOS for a Fast Boot option (not sure if that was an Intel or ASROCK exclusive feature) but I didn't find anything.
> 
> 3. Apparently a copy of Windows 7/8/8.1 that was upgraded to Windows 10 doesn't allow you to change your hardware without purchasing Windows 10 again. I got off multiple support chats and calls and got told I needed my original 8.1 product key to reactivate. That product key is long lost, so it looks like I have to go out and buy another key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start overclocking the CPU core today, so I was wondering how to go about that. I value silence, so I only want to have a voltage of 1.25V or so. I was told to use Realbench to stress test and that I could use Prime 95 (the Ryzen edition) as well, but I was wondering if there was better software out there as i need 24/7 stability.


When I changed fro FX to this 1600X I used thold HDD to activate Windows. When it says it can't activate go to the trouble shooting part then select new hardware option. After I did that Win10 activated. Then I did a fresh install on a SSD and had no issue since the board is what Windows checks. My original was an OEM copy as well


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> When I changed fro FX to this 1600X I used thold HDD to activate Windows. When it says it can't activate go to the trouble shooting part then select new hardware option. After I did that Win10 activated. Then I did a fresh install on a SSD and had no issue since the board is what Windows checks. My original was an OEM copy as well


I tried activating based on that but it woudn't let me, which is odd. I used the same drive I've used for my old windows installs.


----------



## hurricane28

Jay makes it look very simple but there is no snowball chance in hell i would run my chip at above 1.5 vcore for 24/7 use.. I highly doubt this would actually work if i am honest..


----------



## Johan45

I also had to "sign in" to my windows using the PC password when prompted


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I also had to "sign in" to my windows using the PC password when prompted


Yeah, I had already linked my previous "computer" with my Microsoft account using the gmail i use for work and school. I logged into that same Microsoft account after installing Ryzen and the activator service tells me that my previous device isn't eligible for reactivating this current one.


----------



## Johan45

Don't know what to say then. Is the old key still embedded in the OS?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Jay makes it look very simple but there is no snowball chance in hell i would run my chip at above 1.5 vcore for 24/7 use.. I highly doubt this would actually work if i am honest..


Just watched the video for the giggles, specially this part





2-5min test and that guy is calling stable/reliable 4real
1.5v seems legit..

I should buy a asus mobo a ryzen cpu do that autooverclock on a aio burn the crap out of it on small ffts then send that back to rma linked to the video


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Got my RYZEN 1700 installed with the MSI B350M Mortar. It wasn't without its hitches:
> 
> 1. MSI and/or Amazon must be selling boards will old BIOSes still. My Mortar shipped with BIOS 1.10 (current version is 1.40) and thus I had a real fun time trying to get it to POST on my Corsair Vengeance LPX memory. I had to remove one DIMM and clear the CMOS to get it stable.
> 
> 2. MSI boards in general seem to have a very long POST time. My boot times went up by 5 seconds or so. I searched in the BIOS for a Fast Boot option (not sure if that was an Intel or ASROCK exclusive feature) but I didn't find anything.
> 
> 3. Apparently a copy of Windows 7/8/8.1 that was upgraded to Windows 10 doesn't allow you to change your hardware without purchasing Windows 10 again. I got off multiple support chats and calls and got told I needed my original 8.1 product key to reactivate. That product key is long lost, so it looks like I have to go out and buy another key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start overclocking the CPU core today, so I was wondering how to go about that. I value silence, so I only want to have a voltage of 1.25V or so. I was told to use Realbench to stress test and that I could use Prime 95 (the Ryzen edition) as well, but I was wondering if there was better software out there as i need 24/7 stability.


If you had an oem key for win 7 or 8 and then upgraded to 10 you're license was good for the old hardware only according to "official" policy. . Produkey can dig out old keys. IE used the original os key as it's product key.. Other software can dig it out as well.

Kingwin though can get you a valid key for an extremely low price.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Just watched the video for the giggles, specially this part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-5min test and that guy is calling stable/reliable 4real


JJ's not a random tech tuber though. he's aware of a lot more than he's got time to talk about in a guest appearance at the egg.

He should be sitting back at asus improving the lower tier boards bios instead =p


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Just watched the video for the giggles, specially this part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-5min test and that guy is calling stable/reliable 4real
> 1.5v seems legit..
> 
> I should buy a asus mobo a ryzen cpu do that autooverclock on a aio burn the crap out of it on small ffts then send that back to rma linked to the video


Yeah, i don't trust this Jay to be honest, he rambles on about this and that but it has no REAL information if you listen closely.. He has several video's about overclocking and neither of his methods actually worked or has worked because its all done on hardware specially picked for it i guess..

Bu it would indeed be hilarious to RMA if the CPU or board dies and said that Jay said its okay to overclock at these voltages for 24/7.. lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> JJ's not a random tech tuber though. he's aware of a lot more than he's got time to talk about in a guest appearance at the egg.
> 
> He should be sitting back at asus improving the lower tier boards bios instead =p


I know but you have to understand hes trying to sell a product and honestly you and me knows thats not even close to reality..

Look what happen to kingppin when he converts into a brand i dont respect that guy no more..


----------



## Ajjlmauen

What should i use to monitor the temps on this chip? Package in HW monitor shows something completely different, usually around 75C when priming. I realllllly dont feel like this is right.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I know but you have to understand hes trying to sell a product and honestly you and me knows thats not even close to reality..
> 
> Look what happen to kingppin when he converts into a brand _*i dont respect that guy no more..*_


Absolutely crushing........... ;_;


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I always drain my CMOs before flashing.
> 
> Load default settings after that.
> 
> Works wonders all the time.


Ditto.

I default everything restart then flash. I had a similar issue on a beta bios on my G5 where no matter what I set my CPU multi to, it would stick to the default of 32x on my 1700. Re flashing my bios fixed the problem.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> I'm kind of sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Invested 2000 euro for a new ryzen 7 1800x+ Crosshair VI hero + 1080 TI STRIX OC. to find out my 1080 ti actually get bottleneck in most games. The game I play the most Black desert online ... Right now setup is ryzen 7 1800x @3.9 ghz + 2x3600CL15 g skill kits @ 3466 mhz CL 14( ram score at aida is 53000). GPU is OC to 2000 mhz. And I still get game shutter , because actually the gpu is running at 30-40% when get shutter usage drop fast to 10% , at BF1 is a little bit better but still around 60-80% usage there . Is this because im playing on 1080p screen? Or how may I improve my game play , I dont care about FPS as long as i dont get shutter its really annyoing


First thing you can try is to turn off the Shader Cache and turn on threaded optimisation the in individual game 3D settings tab in the Nvidia control panel. That has been known to help stutter problems with GTA V

Ryzen R7 chips do quite easily bottleneck the memory interconnect throughput under a 1080p gaming load. High memory Latency, combined with the initial lower memory frequencies were the core reason that Ryzen got the initial reputation as "not being good for gaming". Those statements have come from the media who really did not have a good understanding of what they were actually testing in their benchmarks. The poor performance is because the memory has a single 32Byte/cycle bi directional interconnect to the Data Fabric, as does each CCX 4 core module and the GPU.

Under gaming, you basically have traffic from the two CCX modules and the GPU interconnects all trying to jam into the one interconnect that connects the memory controller. In a low latency environment the GPU and 16 threads would not create enough traffic to overload the interconnect so performance should not be an issue. However, high latency restricts throughput. The memory access requirements of the 16 threads all competing with the GPU to get access to the memory through the single "pipe" hit a throughput limit. It is also the reason why the R5 1600 tends to perform about the same as the r7 8 core chips. The 12 threads of the 1600 are at about the current throughput limit given the higher latencies.

The 3466mhz C14 is half the battle solved, that should be able to provide more than enough bandwidth but Ryzen has been notorious for high memory latency and does set some secondary timings really loose on auto. To make the communication over the interconnect efficient, you need to mitigate the high latencies caused by the loose secondary timings set by the bios Auto settings.

You may like to pay particular attention to tRFC, tFAW and tRRDs and tRRDL values. You can take a look at the Taichi overclocking thread for some inspiration on where you can start with regards timings that work well.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Guys stay away from msi forums, i just proved wrong the mod twice and he just went and delete my 2 posts but leave his as the final say...
> 
> funny tho
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3073878/width/350/height/700
> 
> how he can make such claims when he dont know how my system works or its set it up??
> 
> But yet again
> 
> not active cooled vrms
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3073870/width/350/height/700
> 
> active cooled vrms with house fan
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3073879/width/350/height/700
> 
> but its a bad idea he said lol Not in my case XD
> 
> Yeah im still hammering the cpu with small ffts XD


The msi forums aren't really official and that person probably isn't using AVX let alone prime95.

Even decent VRMs get hot on AVX if the heatsink sucks,see the x299 issues.

For 1.5GHz issue, is it chipset drivers or bad BIOS maybe? I would not flash while OCed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3074253/width/500/height/1000
> 
> What should i use to monitor the temps on this chip? Package in HW monitor shows something completely different, usually around 75C when priming. I realllllly dont feel like this is right.


I use hwinfo64 , look at T_die because T_ctl has the 20 °C offset for R7 1700X, R7 1800x

Coretemp also seems to match Ryzen Master

btw, really nice temp for those volts


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Absolutely crushing........... ;_;


You are really trying hard dont you?

Btw about the other post at least myself i would need a 5hr run on prime small ffts with the about/version open of the prime95 settings, coming from you to take you seriously at this point.

Have nice temps XD


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> If you had an oem key for win 7 or 8 and then upgraded to 10 you're license was good for the old hardware only according to "official" policy. . Produkey can dig out old keys. IE used the original os key as it's product key.. Other software can dig it out as well.
> 
> Kingwin though can get you a valid key for an extremely low price.


Kinguin is great for that. I get all of my spare Windows keys through them. MS will make up the balance with data mining anyway.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The msi forums aren't really official and that person probably isn't using AVX let alone prime95.
> 
> Even decent VRMs get hot on AVX if the heatsink sucks,see the x299 issues.
> 
> For 1.5GHz issue, is it chipset drivers or bad BIOS maybe? I would not flash while OCed
> I use hwinfo64 , look at T_die because T_ctl has the 20 °C offset for R7 1700X, R7 1800x
> 
> Coretemp also seems to match Ryzen Master
> 
> btw, really nice temp for those volts


Yes its an unofficial forum and MSI has nothing to do with it, i asked MSI Netherlands and they responded to me.

I don't think its chipset driver but a bad BIOS as most of us have different issues but issues there are..

As for temp, in HWINFO64 t_die and t_ctl is the same now:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*


Currently on W7, so I use HP with my own mods as works best for in case situation I tested. The red box item is shown in PP via a registry mod, I have it also in W10C. Rest of the options appear in each OS by default and I mod as want. W7 HP best for me, W10C Balanced best for me.



So something defo loopy with your OS/setup IMO.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Kinguin is great for that. I get all of my spare Windows keys through them. *MS will make up the balance with data mining anyway.*


I like your way of thinking.









I put in a review of the B350M Mortar for anyone interested in a micro ATX Ryzen build still.


----------



## chew*

I have some chips coming soon...

I am going to end the b350 debate with the worst chip and show how easy it is to kill $600 in hardware in minutes.

JJ @ asus knows his stuff by the way.

I have very few selective contacts on skype. All are qualified, experienced and certainly as smart or smarter than myself.

He is one of those few i choose to associate with.


----------



## Mega Man

I have all ways liked him but I never saw that kind of thing, he always was slowing new product

@ hurr you know the non "x" cpus dont have the offset


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am going to end the b350 debate with the worst chip and show how easy it is to kill $600 in hardware in minutes.


Pulling up my chair and breaking out the chips and beer for this one Chew, you better make this entertaining for all us here







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Pulling up my chair and breaking out the chips and beer for this one Chew, you better make this entertaining for all us here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its not hard to accelerate and hit the right nerve if you know how. Im not expecting anything exciting just a quick pop over done proved deal with it.


----------



## polkfan

I hope you test under normal conditions like 1.425V 30$ air cooler 24/7 blend or something but i'm not risking my setup haha like you are.

Also you said cheap so i'm gonna assume you mean a board with no heat-sink?

Either way i hope its not just a simple fast liquid nitrogen 1.6V+( i don't know what voltage for that haha) vcore test lol


----------



## chew*

Nah just the "quality asus b350" some claim will be just fine.

1.4v air with switching frequency optimal @ 4 gig will suffice. Its not hard to pop it...i will not need to try..


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nah just the "quality asus b350" some claim will be just fine.
> 
> 1.4v air with switching frequency optimal @ 4 gig will suffice. Its not hard to pop it...i will not need to try..


Nice so this way people can't claim its not realistic. Would seem like your video would get lots of hits and should be posted on several forums. Sick of seeing all the tech tubers recommend a B350 board to save money on Ryzen 7 and then recommend overclocking.

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3359514

My geek bench 4 benchmark at 3.6Ghz 1.2V and 3066mhz dual channel hynx memory at default timings. 16-18-18-38

Highest single core that i got with mine and i can still clock this CPU 300-350 more.

Anyways see the Ryzen 16 core result it looks very low if anything barely higher then the 8 core hoping its fake if not the infinity fabric is a massive bottleneck


----------



## chew*

I honestly never ran bench. Thought i needed a key so said screw it.

Busy retuning pi. I had a homer DOH!!! moment on ln2...could not boot speed i wanted so used k17tk only to realize at a horrible time 50x max multi.

See even i do stupid and admit it









Cost me the AMD super Pi world record making that mistake









Think i fubarred another set of ram also...know more when i get motivated to investigate further.

New tune looks promising...3 secs faster same speeds. 111 * 50x will get me to speeds i doubt my chip can do..



Still need to modify tune on the lucky chance 2933 runs on ln2 which i did not test last session.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Currently on W7, so I use HP with my own mods as works best for in case situation I tested. The red box item is shown in PP via a registry mod, I have it also in W10C. Rest of the options appear in each OS by default and I mod as want. W7 HP best for me, W10C Balanced best for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So something defo loopy with your OS/setup IMO.


That is quite interesting because i am on ryzen balanced plan which doesn't have the min\max CPU states.

I will try to set it at maximum performance and try again, it would be need if that solves the problem.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite interesting because i am on ryzen balanced plan which doesn't have the min\max CPU states.
> 
> I will try to set it at maximum performance and try again, it would be need if that solves the problem.


I even have those options on Ryzen Power Plan.

I used Ryzen Power Plan only in W10C, for testing, as PP settings had more effect on performance on that OS. It performed worse in test cases I did. So for me Balanced with Core Parking 50% was best in W10C.

W7 High Performance with Core Parking 100% (ie disabled) was best. I just change min CPU to 5% to have down clocking/volting from PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I even have those options on Ryzen Power Plan.
> 
> I used Ryzen Power Plan only in W10C, for testing, as PP settings had more effect on performance on that OS. It performed worse in test cases I did. So for me Balanced with Core Parking 50% was best in W10C.
> 
> W7 High Performance with Core Parking 100% (ie disabled) was best. I just change min CPU to 5% to have down clocking/volting from PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz.


So on windows 10, you used balanced, and what do you change? Can you tell all settings? Currently using Ryzen Balanced, and yes, i have the min and max cpu options too on the ryzen balanced


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I even have those options on Ryzen Power Plan.
> 
> I used Ryzen Power Plan only in W10C, for testing, as PP settings had more effect on performance on that OS. It performed worse in test cases I did. So for me Balanced with Core Parking 50% was best in W10C.
> 
> W7 High Performance with Core Parking 100% (ie disabled) was best. I just change min CPU to 5% to have down clocking/volting from PState 0 OC of 3.8GHz.


Alright, well i don't have this option in neither of the power plans..

I tried to add it to the registry again but even that failed. Maybe i have virtualization enabled in BIOS , i heard that can be a cause too.


----------



## hurricane28

I disabled hibernation via cmd, could this also be the reason as to why i am not seeing these options?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nah just the "quality asus b350" some claim will be just fine.
> 
> 1.4v air with switching frequency optimal @ 4 gig will suffice. Its not hard to pop it...i will not need to try..


Gonna be fun to see what you can make it do before you pop and burn things. So I can keep edging that cliff.









Just tried some Prime95 26.6 custom blend for 3.95Ghz and was not crashing for 10minutes.


CPU: 70C
VRM: 100C


----------



## chew*

Im just going to loop 12k with 1.4vcore measured full phase 350 switching frequency. 1.15 soc.

Should be "ample enough" to kill "good enough"

Will use a "good heatsink" and extremely high flow fan on cpu so it does not throttle back the cpu. We want full amp draw.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, well i don't have this option in neither of the power plans..
> 
> I tried to add it to the registry again but even that failed. Maybe i have virtualization enabled in BIOS , i heard that can be a cause too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I disabled hibernation via cmd, could this also be the reason as to why i am not seeing these options?


For me having virtualization on/off make no difference to what I see in Power Plan.

I don't have "Sleep" disabled, but doubt it would affect Processor parameters seen in Power Plan.

I use fresh install of W7 and W10C, that is the other thing I can only think of.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im just going to loop 12k with 1.4vcore measured full phase 350 switching frequency. 1.15 soc.
> 
> Should be "ample enough" to kill "good enough"
> 
> Will use a "good heatsink" and extremely high flow fan on cpu so it does not throttle back the cpu. We want full amp draw.


Sounds fascinating, make sure you live stream it. Obviously, you'd need to show settings, too.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, but than i loose all my settings and programs correct? Or is there another way?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds fascinating, make sure you live stream it. Obviously, you'd need to show settings, too.


Video sure uncut sure. Livestream no.

Not very fascinating. Just proof of concept. Exceed amp draw that vrm is rated for which will decrease in rating with heat.

Boring but tired of debates.

Cruddy chips have uses.

This is what i do...push to limits to break things. Once you know limits...obviously do not go that far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Video sure uncut sure. Livestream no.


Why not? You're trying to make a point here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Not very fascinating. Just proof of concept. Exceed amp draw that vrm is rated for which will decrease in rating with heat.
> 
> Boring but tired of debates.
> 
> Cruddy chips have uses.
> 
> This is what i do...push to limits to break things. Once you know limits...obviously do not go that far.


So you're not looking for outright failure in minutes as stated earlier, just decrease in rating? Which is it?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, but than i loose all my settings and programs correct? Or is there another way?


Dunno.

When I change "platform" I have always done fresh OS.

I have HDD for storing games/apps and most require no reinstall after I wipe OS SSD, when apps fired up most set registry as needed, game clients I just point to storage dir and all get picked up.

I use no OC SW for CPU/GPU.

CPU/rig set via UEFI as needed.

GPU bios mod.

Only OC SW I do install is MSI AB, I use that for monitoring only. I like the data as a graph at times and it's easy to share with the HML file created.

For me doing an OS install is pretty low time for install / setup.


----------



## chew*

What the heck does it matter if video or live stream lol.

For that matter i may just try a benchmark.

Be funnier if it dies trying to get a result in one benchmark than a "stress test".

In all seriousness scone.

You were banned from XS for a reason and I was not the reason.

Take your grudge elsewhere.

5 years and still on that. Seriously...far more important issues i need to deal with then trolls.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have some chips coming soon...
> 
> I am going to end the b350 debate with the worst chip and show how easy it is to kill $600 in hardware in minutes.
> 
> JJ @ asus knows his stuff by the way.
> 
> I have very few selective contacts on skype. All are qualified, experienced and certainly as smart or smarter than myself.
> 
> He is one of those few i choose to associate with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not hard to accelerate and hit the right nerve if you know how. Im not expecting anything exciting just a quick pop over done proved deal with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nah just the "quality asus b350" some claim will be just fine.
> 
> 1.4v air with switching frequency optimal @ 4 gig will suffice. Its not hard to pop it...i will not need to try..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im just going to loop 12k with 1.4vcore measured full phase 350 switching frequency. 1.15 soc.
> 
> Should be "ample enough" to kill "good enough"
> 
> Will use a "good heatsink" and extremely high flow fan on cpu so it does not throttle back the cpu. We want full amp draw.


In less than an hour you've gone from trying to kill something with Prime in minutes, to running benchmarks instead and "reducing tolerances". Massive shift in goal posts there, before even posting the results lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> What the heck does it matter if video or live stream lol.
> 
> For that matter i may just try a benchmark.
> 
> Be funnier if it dies trying to get a result in one benchmark than a "stress test".
> 
> In all seriousness scone.
> 
> You were banned from XS for a reason and I was not the reason.
> 
> Take your grudge elsewhere.
> 
> 5 years and still on that. Seriously...far more important issues i need to deal with then trolls.


You have me confused with someone else who's questioned you. Have never posted on XS, let alone any directed at you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> When I change "platform" I have always done fresh OS.
> 
> I have HDD for storing games/apps and most require no reinstall after I wipe OS SSD, when apps fired up most set registry as needed, game clients I just point to storage dir and all get picked up.
> 
> I use no OC SW for CPU/GPU.
> 
> CPU/rig set via UEFI as needed.
> 
> GPU bios mod.
> 
> Only OC SW I do install is MSI AB, I use that for monitoring only. I like the data as a graph at times and it's easy to share with the HML file created.
> 
> For me doing an OS install is pretty low time for install / setup.


I do have a strange thing in Windows though.

I installed the newest chipset drivers from AMD site but no matter what i install, WIndows keeps reporting the wrong driver which is from 2015..


----------



## chew*

Sorry chew bear gave it away.

Old habits die hard.

End discussion.


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sorry chew bear gave it away.
> 
> Old habits die hard.
> 
> End discussion.


Good movie too







Don't feed the trolls when they try to bait you.








But then again this drama is good with my popcorn


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sorry chew bear gave it away.
> 
> Old habits die hard.
> 
> End discussion.


Seems like a huge strawman there, I've never been on XS forum. You seem to deflect very quickly once questioned - where as your posts have an air of authority, the fact is it doesn't work on everyone.

No problem, I'll await these results of a board failing in minutes accompanied with the data to go with it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Good movie too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feed the trolls when they try to bait you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again this drama is good with my popcorn


Ehh.

Its simple math. I have a habit of posting then grammar spell checking and second thoughts editing.

I rarely ever ever posted on OCN in the past. Like literally never.

For someone to know of that habit they had to be on XS.

I can dig out post quotes from XS with the "chew bear" comment from a banned member from 5+ years ago









Unlike some people i have same identity and personality wherever i go...I do not hide who i am.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ehh.
> 
> Its simple math. I have a habit of posting then grammar spell checking and second thoughts editing.
> 
> I rarely ever ever posted on OCN in the past. Like literally never.
> 
> For someone to know of that habit they had to be on XS.
> 
> I can dig out post quotes from XS with the "chew bear" comment from a banned member from 5+ years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike some people i have same identity and personality wherever i go...I do not hide who i am.


You're deflecting because your methods are coming into question (again). If you can't even stick to what you posted less then 24 hours ago, I'm not sure what a strawman argument from 5 years ago has to do with anything lol. I've never been on XS systems, so you'll have to rethink where I've obtained that gem.


----------



## chew*

Has nothing to do with deflecting.

I am testing the way i am testing and doing a video because i lack my hd cam pc cam that i gave away to my bench buddy.

Lets not even mention that i am on wifi only in lab nowadays.

Simple as that.

At best i may have 30 min probably less on phone video time wise.

Whatever happens happens whether it be fireworks or smoke or nothing bad.

I test i post findings end of story.

If you do not like it go buy a b350 and another 1800x risk your own hardware.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Nah just the "quality asus b350" some claim will be just fine.
> 
> 1.4v air with switching frequency optimal @ 4 gig will suffice. Its not hard to pop it...i will not need to try..


Chew, you have to get the *Asus ROG Strix B350-F Gaming* board and smoke it as quickly as possible. Please try and get it for free from your mate's and go full-***ushima on it without mercy.

We want to see sparks, smoke and above all else, massive destruction of either the cpu plus memory but hopefully maybe even a graphic card as well, who knows the damage that could be done these days with the latest Ryzen gear.

Asus better have done their work here and provide either a protective motherboard that will save all the other gear installed on it or it holds it's 4GHz insanity. We will see, that will be something to behold here on OCN central.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Has nothing to do with deflecting.
> 
> I am testing the way i am testing and doing a video because i lack my hd cam pc cam that i gave away to my bench buddy.
> 
> Lets not even mention that i am on wifi only in lab nowadays.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> At best i may have 30 min probably less on phone video time wise.
> 
> Whatever happens happens whether it be fireworks or smoke or nothing bad.
> 
> I test i post findings end of story.
> 
> If you do not like it go buy a b350 and another 1800x risk your own hardware.


Ok, well I don't see any results in this post. I'm not the one claiming to be able to make a b350 board fail in "minutes", so it's not really about liking anything, it's about seeing something of substance to substantiate the comments you're making.


----------



## chew*

I am just using a run of the mill b350.

Nothing against asus. Its what i have it was cheap it fits the criteria...its readily available. I will go buy another if something happens.

If nothing happens.

Cool.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, well I don't see any results in this post. I'm not the one claiming to be able to make a b350 board fail in "minutes", so it's not really about liking anything, it's about seeing something of substance to substantiate the comments you're making.


I have already video and tested @ 1.2v and hit 70c just on pcb with an IR...prior not on video I tested 1.3v and aborted.

I am very aware of what can potentially happen @ 1.4v or i would not do it.

I have a clearance board and a sub par chip. Once i get my other chips. The test goes down...good or bad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I am just using a run of the mill b350.
> 
> Nothing against asus. Its what i have it was cheap it fits the criteria...its readily available. I will go buy another if something happens.
> 
> If nothing happens.
> 
> Cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have already video and tested @ 1.2v and hit 70c just on pcb with an IR...prior not on video I tested 1.3v and aborted.
> 
> I am very aware of what can potentially happen @ 1.4v or i would not do it.


That's what you should have said, instead of making bold claims. I'll leave it there


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's what you should have said, instead of making bold claims. I'll leave it there


There is a huge vrm thread with all my testing. Feel free to explore.

I would not make "claims" without some sort of substance.

When i tested it was nice 74f...now its 90f...this is not rocket science.

I saw near 90c @ 1.3 with 74f ambients @ 3.8.

4.0 1.4v 90f ambients...this is a no brainer.

Benchmark first sandra processor finacial analysis...brutal on ryzen.

Lives.

Prime 12k looped till run out of video (30 min max) or dies. Whichever comes first.

I am impartial i do not care but compelling data says it will poof.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nice cant wait chew props, btw quick question.

where you recommend to point a Infrared gun on the vrm?

I tried yesterday in different spots on the front of the mobo on vrm area and I wasn't getting the same readings that the "sensor" on aida/hwinfo was reporting. Funny tho that sensor reacts to active cooling so im like ok it has to be vrms but now with infrared gun is a whole different story.

Maybe the sensor is off? We are talking about at least 30c off the highest i got was like 56c small ffts pointing straight to the vrm chips that was sneaking out thru the corner of the heatsink. Looking a hw info theres no sensor at that temp. Only the one that behaves with active cooling.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are really trying hard dont you?
> 
> Btw about the other post at least myself i would need a 5hr run on prime small ffts with the about/version open of the prime95 settings, coming from you to take you seriously at this point.
> 
> Have nice temps XD


Literally what are you trying to convey in this post?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> There is a huge vrm thread with all my testing. Feel free to explore.
> 
> I would not make "claims" without some sort of substance.
> 
> When i tested it was nice 74f...now its 90f...this is not rocket science.
> 
> I saw near 90c @ 1.3 with 74f ambients @ 3.8.
> 
> 4.0 1.4v 90f ambients...this is a no brainer.
> 
> Benchmark first sandra processor finacial analysis...brutal on ryzen.
> 
> Lives.
> 
> Prime 12k looped till run out of video (30 min max) or dies. Whichever comes first.
> 
> I am impartial i do not care but compelling data says it will poof.


I'm testing some 12K loops currently. Though only 8 threads and the cores average above 11 watts. Jumps between 11-12 Watts, rarely 12W.

VRM @ 70C, 3.975Ghz @ 1.500V

Just for so you can see what one core can draw according to HWiNFO64

EDIT: testing 12threads now..

VRM @ 91C, same settings (Prime95 26.6 Custom 12K 14000 memory(95% coverage))


EDIT2:
16threads caused a black-screen so all my cores aren't stable with that voltage it seems. Would need more.
Voltage used is Ryzen Master 1.20625+ 0.300Vcore offset in bios.

soo.. more voltage..

Ryzen Master 1.21250 +0.300Vcore offset and ...

VRM @ 106C 3.975Ghz ~1.500V *16Threads*
and bummer black-screen again.. my cpu really isn't a low voltage one.


----------



## ihatelolcats

yesterday i installed a thermalright direct 140 cooler which replaced the stock wraith spire. huge improvement, really nice value for $40









i found that on my 1700, disabling SMT reduced temperatures in RealBench significantly. for 3.8GHz 1.325v, temps went from 65C to 56C. anyone else notice this?
i wonder if a stability test done with SMT off would still be valid with SMT on. that way it would be easier to find max clocks without overheating


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nice cant wait chew props, btw quick question.
> 
> where you recommend to point a Infrared gun on the vrm?
> 
> I tried yesterday in different spots on the front of the mobo on vrm area and I wasn't getting the same readings that the "sensor" on aida/hwinfo was reporting. Funny tho that sensor reacts to active cooling so im like ok it has to be vrms but now with infrared gun is a whole different story.
> 
> Maybe the sensor is off? We are talking about at least 30c off the highest i got was like 56c small ffts pointing straight to the vrm chips that was sneaking out thru the corner of the heatsink. Looking a hw info theres no sensor at that temp. Only the one that behaves with active cooling.


Closest is back of pcb. Shiny metal and IR = false readings. Can stick tape on it but still not accurate.

Pcb is closest but not as hot as internal fet. Close enough for horse shoes.

IR handhelds are kind of tricky. Laser pointer is not necessarily where you are reading. Distance you hold gun from object changes readings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I'm testing some 12K loops currently. Though only 8 threads and the cores average above 11 watts. Jumps between 11-12 Watts, rarely 12W.
> 
> VRM @ 70C, 3.975Ghz @ 1.500V
> 
> Just for so you can see what one core can draw according to HWiNFO64
> 
> EDIT: testing 12threads now..
> 
> VRM @ 91C, same settings (Prime95 26.6 Custom 12K 14000 memory(95% coverage))
> 
> 
> EDIT2:
> 16threads caused a black-screen so all my cores aren't stable with that voltage it seems. Would need more.
> Voltage used is Ryzen Master 1.20625+ 0.300Vcore offset in bios.


I hope for your hardware that you are not putting 1.5+ vcore 24/7..for 24/7 usage i personally wouldn't go much over 1.4 vcore.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hope for your hardware that you are not putting 1.5+ vcore 24/7..for 24/7 usage i personally wouldn't go much over 1.4 vcore.


Yep I've been running 1.500V sine the beginning almost. Though I do use CnQ and have C6 states enabled for lower idle clocks and voltage draws and let Windows park cores when not needed.

But as noted and you should see above it's not fully stable for the high clocks even with the high voltage. Everyday stable though.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I'm testing some 12K loops currently. Though only 8 threads and the cores average above 11 watts. Jumps between 11-12 Watts, rarely 12W.
> 
> VRM @ 70C, 3.975Ghz @ 1.500V
> 
> Just for so you can see what one core can draw according to HWiNFO64
> 
> EDIT: testing 12threads now..
> 
> VRM @ 91C, same settings (Prime95 26.6 Custom 12K 14000 memory(95% coverage))
> 
> 
> EDIT2:
> 16threads caused a black-screen so all my cores aren't stable with that voltage it seems. Would need more.
> Voltage used is Ryzen Master 1.20625+ 0.300Vcore offset in bios.
> 
> soo.. more voltage..
> 
> Ryzen Master 1.21250 +0.300Vcore offset and ...
> 
> VRM @ 106C 3.975Ghz ~1.500V *16Threads*
> and bummer black-screen again.. my cpu really isn't a low voltage one.


26.6 is just avx right?

29.1 is avx 512. Much hotter

106c is danger will robinson...but your at 1.5v so.

I won't go that high. Just the 1.4v @ socket with minimal droop.

I am busy resorting some pi issues.

Be on b350 again soon though.


----------



## Jim86

That is a lot of voltage especially with a B350 board be careful that you don't blow out your VRMs as your CPU will mostly die with it. I believe most if not all B350s only have a 4 phase VRM design which is a lot of current to be split across 4 phases.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 26.6 is just avx right?
> 
> 29.1 is avx 512. Much hotter


Wanted to test no AVX stability. You see I have crap chip.
26.6 has no AVX.

I've tried AVX but I usually get instant black-screens above around 3.925Ghz. even with 1.500V.


----------



## chew*

Iirc 26.6 has less or equivalent draw to like cinebench. 12k in 29.1 can pull way more.

I did like 1.475 on gaming 5 @ 3990 on pre 29.1.

After 29.1 my 1700 got curb stomped. Lost 100 mhz.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Iirc 26.6 has less or equivalent draw to like cinebench. 12k in 29.1 can pull way more.
> 
> I did like 1.475 on gaming 5 @ 3990 on pre 29.1.
> 
> After 29.1 my 1700 got curb stomped. Lost 100 mhz.


You mean you lost stability/capability on your chip stressing it like that? No longer stable at old clocks? -100Mhz capability?

I've only noticed a decrease on stability when I went from 2666Mhz memory to 3200Mhz memory and soc from 0.900V -> ~1.150V. All stress tests needed more voltage to be stable or I needed to lower my clocks to pass old stress tests I had passed before.


----------



## chew*

Version wise yes. No degrading just pre 29.1 was easier.

You should try processor financial analysis in sandra...or not lol. It claimed my k7...

Should be good enough to claim a b350 @ 1.4v 4.0


----------



## Nighthog

Oh, so just more stressing on the cpu.

I did use 29.1 before but it would always black-screen above mentioned 3.9-3.925Ghz for me.
Though I could use 3990Mhz for my all other tasks.

edit:
If your gonna burn that B350. Try to cool the VRM properly somehow.

If they reach above 120C they gonna burn sooner rather than later no matter the clock or voltage I think. (if no motherboard safeguards kick in)


----------



## chew*

The "good enough" crowd firmly believe safeties work. So lets test them


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Closest is back of pcb. Shiny metal and IR = false readings. Can stick tape on it but still not accurate.
> 
> Pcb is closest but not as hot as internal fet. Close enough for horse shoes.
> 
> IR handhelds are kind of tricky. Laser pointer is not necessarily where you are reading. Distance you hold gun from object changes readings.


noted thanks, tried pointing at the chips itself tho as close as possible.... Did the basic run of the mill calibration with glass of water and ice. Use to be a shipment receiver so its common knowledge to me.

So the sensor that behaves with active cooling on aida/hw info would be the one to follow then?

You said even in back of mobo is not real accurate to temps inside.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> noted thanks, tried pointing at the chips itself tho as close as possible.... Did the basic run of the mill calibration with glass of water and ice. Use to be a shipment receiver so its common knowledge to me.
> 
> So the sensor that behaves with active cooling on aida/hw info would be the one to follow then?
> 
> You said even in back of mobo is not real accurate to temps inside.


Problem is the sensor is not internal. Its an external sensor mounted near at the end or smack dab in middle of vrm array. You could easily influence temps just by blowing air on just the sensor.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Readings were without active cooling. Can't read with the fan in middle anyway lol. Remember my case is an air 240 not enough space to squeeze my hand thru house fan and case lol..

So for what you saying in my case in that particulat sensor that im using as a guideline for vrm temps as it is all i have to follow even if is not a 100% accurate is either stick to the sensor that goes with cpu load depending the load it varies.. regular prime blend is hotter than cpu but not by much. Small ffts is way hotter 20c+ regular pc usage is like 5c+ max in top of the cpu temp.

And try to read back pcb and middle vrm chips directly without reflecting on the heatsink and shinny surface? Still im getting lower temps so i should stick to the temp im originally following from the beginning as vrm sensor temp.

It would be nice and cheat myself using the infrared gun to just say its ok its not 80c+


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The "good enough" crowd firmly believe safeties work. So lets test them


I'm about at the limit where I want to test for now.

I even upped the voltage again to see if I can get 16threads not to black-screen for 3.975Ghz. with Ryzen Master set to 1.21875V and +0.300 voltage offset.

I did see 108C VRM and it did run about 8 minutes before black-screen @ 16threads 12K.

Next would be 1.22500V... I'm unsure should I test.

EDIT: I did test... no better than before though.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Readings were without active cooling. Can't read with the fan in middle anyway lol. Remember my case is an air 240 not enough space to squeeze my hand thru house fan and case lol..
> 
> So for what you saying in my case in that particulat sensor that im using as a guideline for vrm temps as it is all i have to follow even if is not a 100% accurate is either stick to the sensor that goes with cpu load depending the load it varies.. regular prime blend is hotter than cpu but not by much. Small ffts is way hotter 20c+ regular pc usage is like 5c+ max in top of the cpu temp.
> 
> And try to read back pcb and middle vrm chips directly without reflecting on the heatsink and shinny surface? Still im getting lower temps so i should stick to the temp im originally following from the beginning as vrm sensor temp.
> 
> It would be nice and cheat myself using the infrared gun to just say its ok its not 80c+


Fairly certain the only x370 that i have tested that exceeded 80c were the gigabytes. The heatsink is the culprit there.

I only tested the more common prime pro and gaming 5 for mainstreams but all top tier were below 80c except k7.

Alot of the issues are the heatsinks.

B350s could fare better with better heatsink designs/size.

X370 could be way way better.

Hell even on hot days my taichi never breaks 60c loaded in prime and that heatsink is not really spectacular dissipation wise either.

Msi probably has the best vrm sink design wise...certainly benefits from airflow the most.

Not like they had the option to skimp out though...


----------



## mus1mus

Black screen can happen on a semi-stable system. Hopefully, not in the middle of your gameplay or Video encoding.

PS. Prime 29.2 seems to be harder than 29.1 too.


----------



## Radical Vision

I guess im not for that thread here die to only 3.9GHz
















On Christmas
Santa: what you want for present
Me: 4GHz !!!!!!!


----------



## AstroSky

im having some issues with my flare x kit. i recently installed a new watercooling on my cpu (custom) and after that my ram would no longer stick to its stock 3200 speed. before all that i was happily running 3600 easy and mostly 3466 speeds. i tried reinstalling the waterblock on my cpu with soft pressure even and my ram is still not working anymore at its rated speed. I updated to the newest bios just in case. Nope. It only running at 2400 mhz at cas 16 not cas 14. it wont even run with looser timmings at cas 18 or anything. only cas 16.

what is going?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Chew thats all i been saying all along they cheap out in heatsink cooling surface for design/looks or they just cheap out period. I remember back in the days barely no vrm cooling if any at all then they started selling boards with good heathsinks even with active cooling accesories now they going to back to what it was in the beginning.

Its just a piece of metal for the love of art they could have charge it in the msrb and ppl would not even notice it..

B350 would need special case scenario vrm mods/active cooled even water vrm... In my case just to cool vrms we are talking about $50 bucks thats not going to give me no gains whatsoever on a overclock with that vrm design.

Maybe piece of mind on prime small ffts runs but its worth it?

100+ mhz more maybe? Its a gamble at this point

Im in a custom loop getting 100c on vrms with a small ffts on a 60c chip in 90f ambient for example most of my cpu/gpu heat is been pipe out of the case, i have no other source of heat throwing inside my case except the mobo caps/vrms..

I dont even want to imagine a avg user on air trying the same type of loads checking that his overclocks are stable like everybody else with a cpu hitting 80c


----------



## CriticalOne

I'm kind of confused on how to overclock RYZEN. HWMonitor gives me an assortment of CPU temperatures. I'm given CPUTIN and Package. I've been told not to exceed 75C on RYZEN to keep a stable overclock, but I have no idea which temperature I should be reading.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Download amd master app and use that temp to match hwmonitor that would be your temp to follow


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Fairly certain the only x370 that i have tested that exceeded 80c were the gigabytes. The heatsink is the culprit there.
> 
> I only tested the more common prime pro and gaming 5 for mainstreams but all top tier were below 80c except k7.
> 
> Alot of the issues are the heatsinks.
> 
> B350s could fare better with better heatsink designs/size.
> 
> X370 could be way way better.
> 
> Hell even on hot days my taichi never breaks 60c loaded in prime and that heatsink is not really spectacular dissipation wise either.
> 
> Msi probably has the best vrm sink design wise...certainly benefits from airflow the most.
> 
> Not like they had the option to skimp out though...


Well the Aorus 5/K7 need a little better heatsink + that damn heat pipe, Gigabyte did just swap the heatsink from intel based Aorus boards, this is why they ar elike that, im sure they will fix that on next revision of AM4 Aorus boards, but people that have bought Aorus 5/K7 will have to deal with this **** ....
Still my air cooling is very good (after all before AM4 there was hot stove FX8350) die to the AM3+ power draw, so i don`t have problems on the VRM side + on stress test they get like 60-65c when i touch them the heatsink is burning my fingers but only for second, then is ok, so i think mines are cooled even without fan on top of them...
Still i will add the x2 60mm fans that i used to have on the CHV before, and they will get the things ever cooler, bcoz now at 20% fans the VRMs on idle are 44-45c. Most of the time all fans are on 20% for quet operation and the VRM are on 44c room temperature on hot days about 28-30c...
The chipset get on 42-44c i will put on both places fans and they will get cooled..
MSI boards carbon and Titanium need big heatsinks die to the bad VRM components that are getting too hot, Gigabyte specially have weaker VRM heatsink, but it have the most efficient VRM of all boards buildzoid did say that as well... So the Gigabyte is ok even with that VRM cooling, just add some fan on fan controller and you are ready to go...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> im having some issues with my flare x kit. i recently installed a new watercooling on my cpu (custom) and after that my ram would no longer stick to its stock 3200 speed. before all that i was happily running 3600 easy and mostly 3466 speeds. i tried reinstalling the waterblock on my cpu with soft pressure even and my ram is still not working anymore at its rated speed. I updated to the newest bios just in case. Nope. It only running at 2400 mhz at cas 16 not cas 14. it wont even run with looser timmings at cas 18 or anything. only cas 16.
> 
> what is going?


Strange other people get same problems, seems something on bioses is still buggy..
Raise the memory voltage to 1.35 and VSOC to 1.2 and try to set your old memory speeds...


----------



## AstroSky

hey you have the same kit as me. Could you maybe help me with my ram issues?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The "good enough" crowd firmly believe safeties work. So lets test them


Man i can't wait ha ha also this will happen to any B350 board except maybe the MSI PRO CARBON what's nice is you are using a realistic test, people can't say that we would never see this in the real world as many people actually will use their 8 core at 80+% usage every day.


----------



## AstroSky

Hey thanks for the reply. I tried running ram at 1.4 volts just to see it kick into gear at any thing from 3200 to 2600. Nope nothing. looser timings. nope nothing. This has never been a issue for me. Its really sad that my flare x is no longer working right :/ all because i got watercooling happy and built a loop lol. Ram must be afraid of water xD


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I'm about at the limit where I want to test for now.
> 
> I even upped the voltage again to see if I can get 16threads not to black-screen for 3.975Ghz. with Ryzen Master set to 1.21875V and +0.300 voltage offset.
> 
> I did see 108C VRM and it did run about 8 minutes before black-screen @ 16threads 12K.
> 
> Next would be 1.22500V... I'm unsure should I test.
> 
> EDIT: I did test... no better than before though.


Wow that is worse then my MSI Tomahawk at 1.2V i see 72C max 1 hour encode with no fan over my heat-sink.

Gigabyte probably has the worst B350 VRM temps well next to the ASUS B350 with no heat-sinks


----------



## miklkit

Go chew*!

Will it go quietly into the night?

Will it give up the Holy Smoke?

Will it go full on Fire and Brimstone mode?

The last time I can recall seeing fire and brimstone was when Flank3r put an FX 9590 on an MSI 990FX Krait. It lasted a few seconds.


----------



## hotstocks

Just sysprep your drive and the pull it out and put it in the new computer. Sysprep strips all drivers and makes it deployable on any system. I have the same install since win 7. Sure your registry is going to be a little bigger and even have some junk that regcleaning programs won't get rid off, and you'll have a little garbage files in C:\user. But with storage so cheap these days, I sure as hell am not going to go thru a clean install and have to look for serials, keys, software from 10 years ago that I don't have the cd, ect. just to save 0.2 MB on my new 1 TB SSD. Some purists think you need a fresh install, hell with Win 10 I know a ton of people who did dirty installs without even sysprepping (I did that on my laptop). As long as you don't mind a tiny bit of extra space wasted on your ssd, it is not worth the bother. And I am 100% stable.

P.S. I have also figured out the cause of the 1-20 second freezing. It always and only happens when using graphics card (I use Nvidia 1080ti, 1080 did the same). This can happen during gaming (not often), in Edge (or other gpu accelerated browsers), or anything that uses the gpu. I have found it happens by far the most if you are crypto mining or folding with gpu and then use a gpu accelerated browser. Obviously Nvidia/AMD need to work on a solution for this, and I am also sure it has to do with how Win 10 accelerates everything on the screen thru the gpu, but good luck getting AMD, Nvidia, and MS to work to together for a solution.


----------



## AstroSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well the Aorus 5/K7 need a little better heatsink + that damn heat pipe, Gigabyte did just swap the heatsink from intel based Aorus boards, this is why they ar elike that, im sure they will fix that on next revision of AM4 Aorus boards, but people that have bought Aorus 5/K7 will have to deal with this **** ....
> Still my air cooling is very good (after all before AM4 there was hot stove FX8350) die to the AM3+ power draw, so i don`t have problems on the VRM side + on stress test they get like 60-65c when i touch them the heatsink is burning my fingers but only for second, then is ok, so i think mines are cooled even without fan on top of them...
> Still i will add the x2 60mm fans that i used to have on the CHV before, and they will get the things ever cooler, bcoz now at 20% fans the VRMs on idle are 44-45c. Most of the time all fans are on 20% for quet operation and the VRM are on 44c room temperature on hot days about 28-30c...
> The chipset get on 42-44c i will put on both places fans and they will get cooled..
> MSI boards carbon and Titanium need big heatsinks die to the bad VRM components that are getting too hot, Gigabyte specially have weaker VRM heatsink, but it have the most efficient VRM of all boards buildzoid did say that as well... So the Gigabyte is ok even with that VRM cooling, just add some fan on fan controller and you are ready to go...
> Strange other people get same problems, seems something on bioses is still buggy..
> Raise the memory voltage to 1.35 and VSOC to 1.2 and try to set your old memory speeds...


just in case you did not see







i replied above


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man i can't wait ha ha also this will happen to any B350 board except maybe the MSI PRO CARBON what's nice is you are using a realistic test, people can't say that we would never see this in the real world as many people actually will use their 8 core at 80+% usage every day.


There was a user here which left the pc overnight encoding a bunch of stuff and the pc went down and all his work went down the drain for what he described and i think he was watercooled too....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/14060#post_26198304


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> There was a user here which left the pc overnight encoding a bunch of stuff and the pc went down and all his work went down the drain for what he described and i think he was watercooled too....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/14060#post_26198304


That case makes no sense to me. If he truly ran Prime95 all night it would seem like it would be safe for encoding. Wonder what his temps were?

80C+ is terrible for VRM's for a long time and that happens easily on B350.

I almost wish Amd would speak up themselves about the VRM quality or the boards lackluster heat-sinks. Don't want to see a whole bunch of people breaking their builds and blaming Amd.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I almost wish Amd would speak up themselves about the VRM quality or the boards lackluster heat-sinks. Don't want to see a whole bunch of people breaking their builds and blaming Amd.


AMD shouldn't have allowed overclocking on B350. The corner-cutting by board makers has been an obvious thing for a long time. It's easy for board makers to say "They should have bought the better standard instead". It's also questionable if AMD should have allowed consumers, rather than OEMs, to buy B350 at all.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well the Aorus 5/K7 need a little better heatsink + that damn heat pipe, Gigabyte did just swap the heatsink from intel based Aorus boards, this is why they ar elike that, im sure they will fix that on next revision of AM4 Aorus boards, but people that have bought Aorus 5/K7 will have to deal with this **** ....
> Still my air cooling is very good (after all before AM4 there was hot stove FX8350) die to the AM3+ power draw, so i don`t have problems on the VRM side + on stress test they get like 60-65c when i touch them the heatsink is burning my fingers but only for second, then is ok, so i think mines are cooled even without fan on top of them...
> Still i will add the x2 60mm fans that i used to have on the CHV before, and they will get the things ever cooler, bcoz now at 20% fans the VRMs on idle are 44-45c. Most of the time all fans are on 20% for quet operation and the VRM are on 44c room temperature on hot days about 28-30c...
> The chipset get on 42-44c i will put on both places fans and they will get cooled..
> MSI boards carbon and Titanium need big heatsinks die to the bad VRM components that are getting too hot, Gigabyte specially have weaker VRM heatsink, but it have the most efficient VRM of all boards buildzoid did say that as well... So the Gigabyte is ok even with that VRM cooling, just add some fan on fan controller and you are ready to go...
> Strange other people get same problems, seems something on bioses is still buggy..
> Raise the memory voltage to 1.35 and VSOC to 1.2 and try to set your old memory speeds...


As Gigabyte g5 owner who tested prime95 AVX (p95v291.win64 , p95v292.win64) at mere 1.35V , I would not advise zero airflow. The VRM heatsink is a joke. Gigabyte should have left the IO cover only over the IO. Prime95 seems to error at the same clock quicker than AIDA64 / CB R15, I needed to drop 50MHz. AMD should have AVX offset -100MHz.

In every loaded scenario I put it through my CPU was cooler than my VRM.

From my motherboard review


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



* VRM temp per hwinfo64 is 65 Celsius in open air (no case) with Ryzen 7 1700X running True Spirit 140 Power @ 700RPM after 4 hours of AIDA64 stability test (it levels out after about one hour)
* VRM temp per hwinfo64 is 73 Celsius in open air (no case) with Ryzen 7 1700X @3.925GHz @ ~ 1.344V dynamic voltage cooled by True Spirit 140 Power @ 1100RPM after 30 minutes of AIDA64 stability test (at 1 hour in it is also this VRM temperature), ambient temp ~27°C



This is STOCK 12 hour prime BLEND I posted in TS 140 power thread (isn't even the most stress)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





ambient 27°C
(system3 fan over GPU output ports as exhaust)



VRM hit 71°C even in AIDA64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




1hour , 1240 RPM fan yields about 70°C T_die

(system3 fan over GPU output ports as exhaust)



Prime95 3.875GHz , 8 hours FULL 1300RPM fixed fan speed CPU cooler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




VRM average 75°C , with spike to 85°C

(system3 fan over GPU output ports)


^ At 130A output it should be 22A per mosfet = 3W power dissipation each. At 22.2 °C/W junction to ambient and 23.2°C/W to top of casing, it would be +67°C so some PCB cooling is involved or it'd be over 90°C. Should have a 18W capable heatsink at least, both sides (back of motherboard included since junction to PCB is *2.5°C/W*).

A little math with parallel (i.e. two heatsinks or heatsinks + backplate)
(R_T)^(-1)=(R_1)^(-1)+(R_2)^(-1)
R_1=top side heatsink , assume over 23.2 °C/W
R_T by measurement = (75-25)°C/3W=16.67°C/W currently
(16.67°C/W)^(-1) = (23.2°C/W)^(-1)+(R_2)^(-1)
0.06-0.0431 ~~ R_2^(-1)
*R_2 ~ 59°C/W*

Known 2.5°C/W junction to PCB so PCB side is roughly 57°C/W , slapping a plate heatsink or backplate on it to increase surface area would be ideal

I'm waiting for X370 boards to drop a bit and maybe swap to Taichi.

In [email protected], AVX WorkUnits heat up the CPU almost as high as Prime95 versus WUs running sse2/sse3/pni instructions.

If Gigabyte cared (unlikely) they'd do what EVGA did for Nviia Pascal and offer new thermal pads and/or new VRM heatsink for the G5+K7. I'd pay $5-10 shipping for a decent solution like this one from enzotech but painted with heat-resistant paint and bolts instead of push-pins.



If the one-sided EK blocks for G5 and K7 actually cool them then it's not IR3553 mosfet thermal resistance to top of casing but more of garbage included heatsinks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

occool how much cooling performance compared to the stock one?
i would love to give it a try if is worth it plus the size issue would fit the vrm area or i would have to hardmod to make it fit using pre existing holes?

I was in the hunt for thermalright hr 9 but got no luck



even the type 4











watercool version
this option


----------



## superstition222

Those Thermalright sinks have been extinct for a very very long time. Some sites had zombie listings for them but no actual stock.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Those Thermalright sinks have been extinct for a very very long time. Some sites had zombie listings for them but no actual stock.


i know was hoping good old ebay man but no luck i remember those heatsinks


----------



## superstition222

Someone needs to make a Kickstarter to revive the VRM air sink upgrade market. Thermalright may not want to make them or may not exist anymore but that shouldn't stop the market from providing a solution. There are plenty of people who want something like those Thermalright sinks — since board makers obviously continue to drop the ball.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> As Gigabyte g5 owner who tested prime95 AVX (p95v291.win64 , p95v292.win64) at mere 1.35V , I would not advise zero airflow. The VRM heatsink is a joke. Gigabyte should have left the IO cover only over the IO. Prime95 seems to error at the same clock quicker than AIDA64 / CB R15, need to drop 50MHz. AMD should have AVX offset -100MHz.
> 
> In every loaded scenario I put it through my CPU was cooler than my VRM.
> 
> If Gigabyte cared (unlikely) they'd do what EVGA did for Nviia Pascal and offer new thermal pads and/or new VRM heatsink for the G5+K7. I'd pay $5-10 shipping for a decent solution like this one from enzotech but painted with heat-resistant paint and bolts instead of push-pins.


Well the heatsink on Aorus AM4 boards is not the best one that is for sure, they need to fix this. Still is not a big of issue, i mean is not nice but is better then bad components on the mobo or overall worst build quality. Now my case have great air flow even on low rpm and quiet operation, meaning i don`t have problems with the VRM heat spreader. Of course i will add the x2 motor corp. fans i have and one on the chipset and the problem will be gone + gigabyte have the most efficient VRM components then all boards meaning they will not be stove like Titanium ones. I will try to put the VRM fans without removing the plastic, die to aesthetics and i will see how much it will improve the temps, still im not worried about all that junk heatsink story....


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, we as 990FX veterans learned to stay away from Gigabyte boards back than.. They had the same problem, i went to Asus and never had any vrm problems.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I'm about at the limit where I want to test for now.
> 
> I even upped the voltage again to see if I can get 16threads not to black-screen for 3.975Ghz. with Ryzen Master set to 1.21875V and +0.300 voltage offset.
> 
> I did see 108C VRM and it did run about 8 minutes before black-screen @ 16threads 12K.
> 
> Next would be 1.22500V... I'm unsure should I test.
> 
> EDIT: I did test... no better than before though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is worse then my MSI Tomahawk at 1.2V i see 72C max 1 hour encode with no fan over my heat-sink.
> 
> Gigabyte probably has the worst B350 VRM temps well next to the ASUS B350 with no heat-sinks
Click to expand...

You can't really compare since he is at over 1.5V


----------



## Radical Vision

Better bad VRM heatsink then Memory problems, i did see the joke on asus side with the memory problems did take me x3 different brand kits to see the asus boards sucks bad when it comes to memory...
And on AM3+ the best board was CHV, but on AM4 the CHVI is not the best...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Better bad VRM heatsink then Memory problems, i did see the joke on asus side with the memory problems did take me x3 different brand kits to see the asus boards sucks bad when it comes to memory...
> And on AM3+ the best board was CHV, but on AM4 the CHVI is not the best...


GD 80 ftw ( my CHVZ's couldn't beat it on limited cooling and I've had to RMA one of them 2 times - GD 80's been flawless)


----------



## Radical Vision

FTW the MSI inferior quality and high price point well done chop-chop......


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> FTW the MSI inferior quality and high price point well done chop-chop......


Speaking of buttkicking..... have a look at sandra's top scores for Ryzen









EDIT oh and the GD 80 was $144 and came with 8 gbs of ram vs $229 for the CHVZ sans de ram .


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Now my case have great air flow even on low rpm and quiet operation, meaning i don`t have problems with the VRM heat spreader. Of course i will add the x2 motor corp. fans i have and one on the chipset and the problem will be gone


I'm confused.

You said you don't have problems with the VRM sink. Then, you said you will add fans (presumably to cool the VRM sink) to fix the "problem".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> + gigabyte have the most efficient VRM components then all boards meaning they will not be stove like Titanium ones.


Apples and oranges.

apples = Gigabyte uses inadequate VRM sinks
oranges = Gigabyte uses adequate VRM components, other than the sinks for those components
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, we as 990FX veterans learned to stay away from Gigabyte boards back than.. They had the same problem, i went to Asus and never had any vrm problems.


I can't understand how ASUS can justify not putting a temp sensor on the VRM for the CFZ.


----------



## Radical Vision

Back then yes but the quality was still inferior, im talking now for AM4. When first came out i did enjoy the look of the Titanium, but later when reviewers did see it in close they all get to know it sucks + that price is insane, and not even a damn BLCK chip lol...
I never look benchmarks, even in the days of AM3+ the intel did kill FX processors in every single bench, but in the real life apps, games and other the difference between FX8350 and 3770K/4770K was only the high TDP of the Vishera...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> You said you don't have problems with the VRM sink. Then, you said you will add fans (presumably to cool the VRM sink) to fix the "problem".
> Apples and oranges.
> 
> apples = Gigabyte uses inadequate VRM sinks
> oranges = Gigabyte uses adequate VRM components, other than the sinks for those components
> I can't understand how ASUS can justify not putting a temp sensor on the VRM for the CFZ.


Well im fanatic, on the stove FX8350 i did not use most of the time VRM fans, later i did put them for extra cooling. Now the Zen processors are very efficient, so there will be not much problem even with that tiny headsinks. The idea is that i want them the best possible way to be cooled, meaning i will add even fan on the chipset, just to make it run cooler, that is what i mean. Damn i will even add third fan on my D15 just like that, it will not improve much the temps but like that to have more cooling. I was going to put fan even on the memory, but the fan from the D15 is on the way...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> AMD shouldn't have allowed overclocking on B350. The corner-cutting by board makers has been an obvious thing for a long time. It's easy for board makers to say "They should have bought the better standard instead". It's also questionable if AMD should have allowed consumers, rather than OEMs, to buy B350 at all.


Well besides overclocking B350 is perfect for most people they really just need to have a better heat-sink something that would have cost MSI-ASUS and so on 5$-10$ its just aluminium.

B350 pro carbon without the flashy stuff most here don't care about could cost 100$, looking at even AM3+ boards even they have better heat-sinks and more phases for less money.

Simple board manufactures wanted to cheap out heck Ryzen even has more integrated components vs AM3+ meaning it should be even cheaper.

Another issue is reviews on motherboards have been simplified and rushed to much meaning consumers don't always know everything unless they come to these threads and hope you get users who have good advise.


----------



## Radical Vision

What is the problem on B350 when it comes to OC ? The chipset itself have zero problems getting processors up to 4GHz. The main problem with B350 boards is the inferior build quality and lack of BLCK most of the time, the VRM phases are lower count compared to X370, and there is no high end B350 board, they all are just considered mid range.....
The cheaping on heatisnks from board brands is ******ed, but at least is the most easy fix, compared to bad mosfets, chokes, caps and other, the good thing is the manufacturers uses good quality solid caps since 10 years and there are no problem, bcoz im dealing with old hardware and they all have crap electrolytic caps that are blown....


----------



## AlphaC

MSI B350 Pro Carbon is on par with half the X370 MSI boards and better than garbage ASUS/Asrock/Gigabyte X370 ones. If you mean the 4 phase ones , ok

The only thing decent about its VRM is the 8 high side fets... PK616 has a long rise and fall time so using twice the amount is partly out of necessity

Garbage such as
ASUS x370-A
Gigabyte X370 Gaming , X370 K3 , X370 K5 (to an extent when this is $150+)
Asrock x370 Killer SLI , Fatal1ty X (if this wasn't cheap it'd be horrible if you get the NIKOS versions)
Biostar X370 GT3 , GT5


----------



## mus1mus

The real problem IMO lie in the end-users' mindset that they can OC 8C CPUs to 4.0+ GHz on B350s safely 24/7.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> What should i use to monitor the temps on this chip? Package in HW monitor shows something completely different, usually around 75C when priming. I realllllly dont feel like this is right.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I second the call for HWiNFO64.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The real problem IMO lie in the end-users' mindset that they can OC 8C CPUs to 4.0+ GHz on B350s safely 24/7.


No darn it .... it's the hardware! Beyond silly in here these days, It's like saying the only pickups that should be made are 1 ton duallies instead of saying guys that buy half ton pickups shouldn't expect to pull a 30,000 lb trailer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The real problem IMO lie in the end-users' mindset that they can OC 8C CPUs to 4.0+ GHz on B350s safely 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> No darn it .... it's the hardware! Beyond silly in here these days, It's like saying the only pickups that should be made are 1 ton duallies instead of saying guys that buy half ton pickups shouldn't expect to pull a 30,000 lb trailer.
Click to expand...

Guess that hit some nerves eh?.









Yes, this is still overclock.net folks. In case some people argue back with that.


----------



## sugarhell

Maybe you can do 4GHZ 24/7 on a b350 but not safely. Especially on AVX workloads the weak setup and the high current will melt the vrms.

Weak VRMs, high temps not quality pcb and you reduce heavily the lifespan of the board. Then if you have less efficient vrms then you let "bad" current to pass to your cpu. Fun times


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> AMD shouldn't have allowed overclocking on B350. The corner-cutting by board makers has been an obvious thing for a long time. It's easy for board makers to say "They should have bought the better standard instead". It's also questionable if AMD should have allowed consumers, rather than OEMs, to buy B350 at all.


The board manufacturers should have implemented sane voltage limits in the UEFI on those boards. R5 quad = 1.4v, R5 hex = 1.35v, R7 = 1.3v.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Version wise yes. No degrading just pre 29.1 was easier.
> 
> You should try processor financial analysis in sandra...or not lol. It claimed my k7...
> 
> Should be good enough to claim a b350 @ 1.4v 4.0


Can't speak to the plus but the b350m variants do not appear to include anything resembling a temp sensor near vrm. software temps other than cpu are like a broken clock, accurate in passing, twice a day ...
Miscellaneous software temps are rubbish.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Can't speak to the plus but the b350m variants do not appear to include anything resembling a temp sensor near vrm. software temps other than cpu are like a broken clock, accurate in passing, twice a day ...
> Miscellaneous software temps are rubbish.


You also have to account for the fact that if a board does have a VRM temp sensor its not on the FETs themselves. ~100c on the "VRM" sensor likely means 120c+ on the FETs themselves.


----------



## AstroSky

anybody able to help me with my ram issues?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> anybody able to help me with my ram issues?


Lower core temps can influence memory speeds negatively, not 100% sure where this starts becoming an issue though.

Other than that, try walking the memory frequency up one step at a time, applying/resetting at each step up.


----------



## mus1mus

It's not an issue til you go -negative.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guess that hit some nerves eh?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is still overclock.net folks. In case some people argue back with that.


Well i'd say you had a good point and in a way you do but AM3+ boards for a similar price range have better VRM heck even the Intel boards do why does AM4 B350 boards have to suffer? Anyways i'm no idiot i'm running 1.2V for 24/7 on my B350 board and i have a fan over it haha.


----------



## polkfan

81F in the house and i have all my case fans to 20% and my water cooler to 40% with the Wraith cooler over my VRM at 100% and 1 hour encode temps stayed at 58C for the CPU and 66-68C on the VRM.

Quiet machine that is very fast at encoding.

Also gonna even lower the voltage a little since my chip does 3.5Ghz at 1.1V guessing it can do 3.6Ghz at 1.15V or so.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 81F in the house and i have all my case fans to 20% and my water cooler to 40% with the Wraith cooler over my VRM at 100% and 1 hour encode temps stayed at 58C for the CPU and 66-68C on the VRM.
> 
> Quiet machine that is very fast at encoding.
> 
> Also gonna even lower the voltage a little since my chip does 3.5Ghz at 1.1V guessing it can do 3.6Ghz at 1.15V or so.


You have a very good chip. It takes my 1700 1.25V to reach 3.6GHz.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Like chew say its not the fact that mobo dies by itself asprobably vrms takes other components with it..

I would not mind burning the $99 mobo only but thats not the case here..

plus realistic speaking im not running avx 24/7 to just stick to full atx boards plus even that dont guaranteed you crap XD...

Mobo manufacturers are the issue here not the boards itself as high end boards lately are reporting same vrm issues and poor heatsink design ...

Just something to keep in mind worth reporting thats all.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> You have a very good chip. It takes my 1700 1.25V to reach 3.6GHz.


That sucks are you sure its not the memory holding your processor back?

I haven't done like 24/7 blend stress tests on it but i did several encodes that takes hours and 4 hours of blend and 6 hours of memtest.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That sucks are you sure its not the memory holding your processor back?
> 
> I haven't done like 24/7 blend stress tests on it but i did several encodes that takes hours and 4 hours of blend and 6 hours of memtest.


It seems like high temperatures is causing me issues since I don't have a great cooling setup. Ryzen seems to get less stable past 70-75C as i'm told, and during stress tests I experience peaks as high as 79c. I think I maxed out the poor old Spire.

I think I am going to revert back to stock for a while as I can save up for a H60 in the mean time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guess that hit some nerves eh?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is still overclock.net folks. In case some people argue back with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'd say you had a good point and in a way you do but *AM3+ boards for a similar price range have better VRM heck even the Intel boards do why does AM4 B350 boards have to suffer?* Anyways i'm no idiot i'm running 1.2V for 24/7 on my B350 board and i have a fan over it haha.
Click to expand...

You can't compare AM3+ boards if you are looking at their current price tags.

Z270 and H270 boards also differ with these regards aside from Z chipset-features and overclocking support.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Like chew say its not the fact that mobo dies by itself asprobably vrms takes other components with it..
> 
> I would not mind burning the $99 mobo only but thats not the case here..
> 
> plus realistic speaking im not running avx 24/7 to just stick to full atx boards plus even that dont guaranteed you crap XD...
> 
> Mobo manufacturers are the issue here not the boards itself as high end boards lately are reporting same vrm issues and poor heatsink design ...
> 
> Just something to keep in mind worth reporting thats all.


True i mean even X299 is having issues guessing threadripper will too if this keeps up. I personally feel like Asrock is probably one of the last ones left giving us beast VRM maybe they will come out with a 100$ B350 board soon that can overclock fine.

Last board i bought for lots of money was my sabertooth AM3+ board after that i started buying cheaper 100-120$ boards as they OC just fine and i had no high VRM temps. So i made a mistake and thought the same with this setup like i said 20 pages or so ago i got lazy and now i have to take a small loss not a big one luckily since this board was only 110$.

Besides the VRM however with the latest bios i have to say MSI really did do good from a software standpoint least for me.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Like chew say its not the fact that mobo dies by itself asprobably vrms takes other components with it..
> 
> Mobo manufacturers are the issue here not the boards itself as high end boards lately are reporting same vrm issues and poor heatsink design ...


Mobo manufacturers are a non issue if "good enough" crowd exceeds the populus of the "common sense" crowd.

I am complaining and debating to get you the community a better product.

The good enough crowd is intent on keeping you on the same garbage you have had for years.

Keep that in mind next time you "challenge" what i deem common sense.


----------



## polkfan

Agreed here chew i'm gonna continue with saying what we are seeing from a VRM stand point is getting tiresome

90% of our community only need a B350 chipset since we only have a few SSD's and maybe a M.2 slot with 1 video card.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> You have a very good chip. It takes my 1700 1.25V to reach 3.6GHz.


How much current do they take, though?

The Stilt seemed to be saying that it's current usage that counts more than voltage when comparing chips for quality. A chip that has a higher voltage requirement (low leakage) may use less current than one with a lower voltage requirement (high leakage).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics. The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throught the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses. On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significatly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.
> 
> A ASIC with high leakage characteristcs is only desireable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with. Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desireable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> How much current do they take, though?
> 
> The Stilt seemed to be saying that it's current usage that counts more than voltage when comparing chips for quality. A chip that has a higher voltage requirement (low leakage) may use less current than one with a lower voltage requirement (high leakage).


I'd like to know, but I don't have any way that's apparent to me that measures the current draw of my CPU. I don't even know if I could use Ohm's law, and even if I could I cant' measure the exact power draw of just the CPU.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> I'd like to know, but I don't have any way that's apparent to me that measures the current draw of my CPU. I don't even know if I could use Ohm's law, and even if I could I cant' measure the exact power draw of just the CPU.


I wonder how accurate HWINFO64 is with its current reporting. I assume it depends on the board. But, what about sensors in Ryzen or the chipset? Is there consistency from board to board or is that thrown off by the components chosen by the board maker?


----------



## mus1mus

Most chips do around 200-260W on Prime 95 Custom 90% RAM at 4.0/1.4V. Based off HWInfo.

Tested a 1700X and a 1800X side by side, 1st on same board, 2nd, each on 3 different boards.

1700X consumes way more power according to HWinfo. Even at same clocks and Voltages.

The chip tops at 3.9/1.375
1800X does 4.1/1.35.


----------



## cssorkinman

fwiw
IDLE

Load p95 blend 4150mhz


----------



## chew*

Fwiw your fan is probably blowing on sensor. I have the msi. I am under 0 delusions.

Taichi on hot as heck days never breaks 60c.

Msi would be 80c = terms (to lazy to hook a fan over vrm)

If those watt ratings are right currents up to. Popping b350 will be easy.

I honestly do not believe that though.

Taichi absolutely not believing. Vrm for mem taps into 12v cpu.


----------



## Chicken Patty

First Ryzen 1700 I had was only able to achieve 3.7 GHz at 1.392v. Summer here is hot in Miami so ambient temps during the day with the A/C off didn't allow for more cooling. This new 1700 I have now overclocks much better, 3.7 GHz at 1.329v. Hopefully I can get to 4GHz with my cooling, that would be pretty nice.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> First Ryzen 1700 I had was only able to achieve 3.7 GHz at 1.392v. Summer here is hot in Miami so ambient temps during the day with the A/C off didn't allow for more cooling. This new 1700 I have now overclocks much better, 3.7 GHz at 1.329v. Hopefully I can get to 4GHz with my cooling, that would be pretty nice.


Voltage doesn't tell the whole story, though. Current.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics. The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throught the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses. On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significatly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.
> 
> A ASIC with high leakage characteristcs is only desireable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with. Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desireable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> A chip with low leakage characteristics not only requires higher voltage to operate, but is also able to withstand higher voltage levels. A high leaking specimen meanwhile requires less voltage to operate, but also can be killed by the same voltage levels a lower leaking specimen has no issues running at 24/7.
> 
> Chips with high leakage characteristics draw significantly more current (at lower voltage), which puts significantly more strain on the VRM than the low leakage specimens do (even at higher voltage). High leakage specimens also run significantly hotter. In fact the temperature through the whole system will be somewhat higher due the higher current draw (increased losses).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Increase in temperature increases the leakage, while lowering the temperature decreases it. At higher temperatures it is easier to generate hot spots, since the thermal conductivity of silicon decreases when the temperature increases.


----------



## superstition222

That last bit seems to explain one reason why it's hard to stress test machines to ensure stability. If leakage increases with temperature then the voltage requirements will be relaxed when the system is heated up by stress testing.

Only when the system is cold will the minimum required voltage needed to ensure stability be known? And, how can someone find out what it is when any type of stress causes heat build-up and, potentially, a reduction in needed voltage?

It seems like some type of instant stress test, at boot from a cold condition, is the best - for determining the required voltage. This would involve a boot image with an extremely basic OS, or even having the stress test be in BIOS.

This seems to explain why I can run full Linpack with AVX2 at 1.052 volts on a 4.2 GHz 6700K but the system has weird random stability issues. It could also be the Skylake bug that ASRock hasn't bothered to patch (even though Intel provided the microcode in April). Linpack (LinX 0.7.3) heats up the processor more than the other tests I've run, including Prime with AVX and AVX2. MemTest also passes a number of times, although I should run it longer to be sure. But, even MemTest in Windows puts strain on the CPU, creating heat which can potentially reduce the voltage required for stability.

Cold VRMs are more efficient than hot ones, though. Maybe having cold VRMs helps to mask the cold CPU voltage/leakage issue some?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Popping b350 will be easy.


Chew, we all want pics of the VRM section showing the damage done. Remember what you said before, it aint real till it shows itself first, via photos or vids.

Having a vid would be too grandiose but one can dream and hope







.


----------



## rjeftw

Anyone decide to snag one the Asrock ITX boards?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Voltage doesn't tell the whole story, though. Current.


Totally agree, but so far getitng me the same clocks with less voltage helps with heat which is a big problem for me. So that alone I am happy about.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It seems like some type of instant stress test, at boot from a cold condition, is the best - for determining the required voltage. This would involve a boot image with an extremely basic OS, or even having the stress test be in BIOS.


Is this worth pursuing or is the leakage increase with temperature not as important as the power draw under full load, when it comes to the minimum required voltage for stability? Or, are they two different things that each need attention?


----------



## chew*

Im busy building a mission critical rig right now. Giving up my 1500x and prime pro and geil bdie to build it.

1.25v 3.6 3200 ram. Seems good so far.

Replacing a BD/CH5F that finally went down (FF) on my father in law. Not bad for 5 years on a board/cpu that was beaten the hell out of on LHE. Silly AIO pump probably died.

The mission critical part...is once i install it i do not want to deal with it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The mission critical part...is once i install it i do not want to deal with it.


Putting Linux on it, eh?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Putting Linux on it, eh?


Heh its pc illiterate family...

Let me rephrase.

Mission critical hardware wise lol.

I taught them how to install MS after his like 100th virus install. Your on your own now.

This is the lesser of two evils...letting use my pc...not gonna happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Heh its pc illiterate family...
> 
> Let me rephrase.
> 
> Mission critical hardware wise lol.
> 
> I taught them how to install MS after his like 100th virus install. Your on your own now.
> 
> This is the lesser of two evils...letting use my pc...not gonna happen.


HAHA, that would not be a good idea. Kinda reminds me of my aunt. Every time I see her she needs me to fix something on either her phone, or lap top. Nope, she'll never use my PC's.


----------



## chew*

I told him rule #1....do not open mail if you do not know the source.

Oh its fine my buddy forwarded me this "joke" I know him.

Me = Head/Desk

Anyway...windows 7 install. No choice plus win 7 vs 10 ill stick with 7...vga driver support for my "antique" but free vga card sux. 3870...


----------



## Ceadderman

Zombie hacks root through Addy books and spoof the list to others. Best way to handle that is remove *everybody* from your Addy list and set a false address. This way that stuff bounces back to the hackers. Flood their inbox with that junk. I had it happen to me when Yahoo was my preferred mail source. Stopped using that because of all the spam and was notified by my peeps they received spam mail from my address.

Sadly there are fools who simply ignore the problem rather than fix the issue at their end.









~Ceadder


----------



## chew*

Well mission critical turned into migraine. 16g avail 8 gig in use....hooray prime pro and agesa 1006a..


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> fwiw
> IDLE
> 
> Load p95 blend 4150mhz


Still got the doubleyou-tee-eff power consumption.

I think they should have painted it black and yellow .

bumblebee....


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well mission critical turned into migraine. 16g avail 8 gig in use....hooray prime pro and agesa 1006a..


or hallo corrupted spd table....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well mission critical turned into migraine. 16g avail 8 gig in use....hooray prime pro and agesa 1006a..


Are you sure its not a WIndows thing?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you sure its not a WIndows thing?


Its not. Windows reporting like that is an indication of the memory not initializing properly. I.E. one stick failing to train up properly or missing SPD data.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, well if its corrupted SPD data than he's screwed.


----------



## chew*

The spd tables work on this geil i only corrupted one stick of gskill. The rest i murdered.

No clue yet. I loaded optimized defaults "2133" still 8g/16g.

Joy of joys. I hate doing pc for family.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, well if its corrupted SPD data than he's screwed.


Wat?

Not true.

Taiphoon Burner SPD database. Write the correct SPD backup and as long as the EEPROM is still writable and isn't damaged. He will be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The spd tables work on this geil i only corrupted one stick of gskill. The rest i murdered.
> 
> No clue yet. I loaded optimized defaults "2133" still 8g/16g.
> 
> Joy of joys. I hate doing pc for family.


Look at my above answer. You should be able to recover the G.skill kit. You don't even need the database for that. Rip the working sticks SPD and write it to the "corrupted" stick.


----------



## LXXR

Do a RMA with corrupted sticks and NOT get them by yourself back to life.

Once you try flashing them, warranty is gone and G.Skill says that RMA is no problem as long as you do not flash them by yourself.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Do a RMA with corrupted sticks and NOT get them by yourself back to life.
> 
> Once you try flashing them, warranty is gone and G.Skill says that RMA is no problem as long as you do not flash them by yourself.


sorry, not caring what gskill says about their defective product until they admit it's a defective product and that it's their fault. not vendor's or software developers.


----------



## chew*

Lol mine are not RGB and i am not RMAing till they die...currently my best set for benching. Other is fubar ooops.

I think i may have it figured out...maybe. Doing another install.

Just to confirm as i have never tried. 64 bit is 64 bit right? Home premium etc etc does not matter?

64bit = 16g plus right?

Fwiw. I can swap to my w10 install. Have 16gb. I think it failed training right before install. Somehow tricked/screwed win 7 install.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Lol mine are not RGB and i am not RMAing till they die...currently my best set for benching. Other is fubar ooops.
> 
> I think i may have it figured out...maybe. Doing another install.
> 
> Just to confirm as i have never tried. 64 bit is 64 bit right? Home premium etc etc does not matter?
> 
> 64bit = 16g plus right?
> 
> Fwiw. I can swap to my w10 install. Have 16gb. I think it failed training right before install. Somehow tricked/screwed win 7 install.


yep, 64 is the version you want.


----------



## chew*

Yah it was win 7 64 basic.

Figured it out. Failed training. Installed. Perma broke OS.

Reinstalled w/optimized defaults now i can flunk training still have 16gb.

Hopefully that is useful to someone later on.

Basically if you fail training pre install...you will bork the install.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah it was win 7 64 basic.
> 
> Figured it out. Failed training. Installed. Perma broke OS.
> 
> Reinstalled w/optimized defaults now i can flunk training still have 16gb.
> 
> Hopefully that is useful to someone later on.
> 
> Basically if you fail training pre install...you will bork the install.


If the installer detects bad memory (as reported by firmware, it doesn't test for it) it inserts a statement in the boot-loader config to disable that memory permanently. Msconfig should be able to edit that entry if you dont want to reinstall.


----------



## chew*

Nah it was pre install it was stable...via bios forced single channel. For whatever reason windows got stuck seeing 8g due to bios failing training/dropping a channel.

Its all good now.

I checked msconfig i am very keen on setting max mem etc etc.

That was all easy...getting my stack of 3870s to post in bios and windows is far trickier lol.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Mobo manufacturers are a non issue if "good enough" crowd exceeds the populus of the "common sense" crowd.
> 
> I am complaining and debating to get you the community a better product.
> 
> The good enough crowd is intent on keeping you on the same garbage you have had for years.
> 
> Keep that in mind next time you "challenge" what i deem common sense.


True that, i totally agreed with that.

Because the manufacturer actively market this oceable as well. So avg joe will be ok bcuz manufacturer say its ok XD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

New official bios still stuck on 15.5x from MSI they say AGESA .6 support id string still reads .4 good job msi


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> New official bios still stuck on 15.5x from MSI they say AGESA .6 support id string still reads .4 good job msi


That is actually common on many boards from every vendor, its not just MSI.


----------



## chew*

Blast from the past.

Dismantled the father in law rig to install the Ryzen rig...

Sure enough this was one of my Lhe boards...chip was probably the one we unofficially hit 8529 on.

This one was prepped for a war so most likely LHE.



Poor dead cpu...#10001







FX8150



Not bad for 5 years mission critical...after 10 years of life shaved off on lhe with 2.0 plus volts.

I think the board still works









Found an old dead MSi that this replaced. One guess why it died lol.


----------



## Darlinangel

Computers often outlast most modern marriages these days








Build it like a tank with quality parts you good to go for a decade... Only needing to be replaced since it become legacy.
Usually the first things to go are Hard drives, Graphic cards and Ram. The motherboard, PSU and CPU been last most often.

Looking forward to new Zen based APU... Take out graphic cards for the everyday family user







One less part to buy and replace $$
http://segmentnext.com/2017/03/22/amd-raven-ridge-apu-benchmarks/


----------



## chew*

Yah that would probably be faster than the HIS 3870 i just tossed in and solve my bios/windows screen issue.

That cpu is a no brainer it failed due to being run on Lhe.


----------



## Radical Vision

First FX 81xx was even worse bigger TDP, worst IPC, worst clock speeds....
Good AMD did make after that the Vishera 83xx it did improve the things, and still it was going to be way more better if they did improve the FX Vishera series about 30-40% from the Bulldozer...........
Still after all this time, the FX are ok, mine FX8350 is in one friend to heat him in the hot summer







. You get cheap I7 performance, at least on multitasking, but now with Zen AMD - the Revenge of the Sith....


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah that would probably be faster than the HIS 3870 i just tossed in and solve my bios/windows screen issue.
> 
> That cpu is a no brainer it failed due to being run on Lhe.


I have a HD 3870 X2 sitting behind me. 100% useless today. Crossfire support was bleh when new and only got worse as time went on.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I have a HD 3870 X2 sitting behind me. 100% useless today. Crossfire support was bleh when new and only got worse as time went on.


I have 4 if i want to make the PSU cry and a 5970 with weak ULPS cores. Disable ULPS cards fine. Artifacts desktop enabled. Runs 3d like a champ.

Which btw the PSU is the oldest component in his system.

Pc power and cooling turbo cool 860. Buy quality once. Buy it for life.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have 4 if i want to make the PSU cry and a 5970 with weak ULPS cores. Disable ULPS cards fine. Artifacts desktop. Runs 3d like a champ.
> 
> Which btw the PSU is the oldest component in his system.
> 
> Pc power and cooling turbo cool 860. Buy quality once. Buy it for life.


Pretty much, I have an Antec EarthWatts 700w that is getting up there age wise. It lived through a GTX 470 SLI setup pulling right at maximum power for 3 years too.


----------



## chew*

Yah i forget how old but i want to say..939 era as they "sat the bench" due to dfi acting funky on them.

Thats like my smallest. Rest are all old 1200w tanks.


----------



## Radical Vision

Well im using HD4670 die to no cards on the market, is nothing in 2017 but still, it can play GTA V 800 х 600 on lowest possible settings without much lag, WoW 7.1.5 on low-mid settings 1080p, so i think is ok + im waiting Vega....
This card was ment to be for people that browse the net and watching movies, this i why i did pick up this card, no need of PCI express connector, no heat and is ok for that type of things. But is funny all that insane Zen system and that card inside, it makes me sick lol, AMD launch faster this damn Radeon Vega RX + waiting more time after for custom cards like Aorus, Sapphire nitro....


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well im using HD4670 die to no cards on the market, is nothing in 2017 but still, it can play GTA V 800 х 600 on lowest possible settings without much lag, WoW 7.1.5 on low-mid settings 1080p, so i think is ok + im waiting Vega....
> This card was ment to be for people that browse the net and watching movies, this i why i did pick up this card, no need of PCI express connector, no heat and is ok for that type of things. But is funny all that insane Zen system and that card inside, it makes me sick lol, AMD launch faster this damn Radeon Vega RX + waiting more time after for custom cards like Aorus, Sapphire nitro....


You might need to grab one pretty quick after they release. Right now they only get 30 - 35 MH/s (slightly more than a 480/580), but Claymore is working on a Vega-optimized version for his Ethereum miner...and if it ends up being able to hash well it could have the same stock issues. Says he won't be done for 3-4 weeks though.


----------



## Radical Vision

Too bad i can`t bcuz, don`t wan`t to get frontier edition the blower cooler type sucks bad + i want something like Aorus GTX 1080TI Extreme version for Radeon vega. I hope that damn miners to be not able to make it till the end of the year, just for us the gamers to have a chance to buy some damn Radeon cards, bcuz now there are not even high end nvidia cards... This bitcoin crap story, prevent us from getting new cards to play games, only positive thing is, you can sell lot of card if you can find them on the old normal prices, that is what im doing now, to get even more money for Vega, + i need new discrete audio card die to selling my Xonar Essence ST bcuz it have only PCI slot, and one of the few AM4 MB that have PCI slots is the MSI Tomahawk, but i avoid MSI as brand low quality, high prices now, and i was going to get Aorus K7 or Asrock pro. gaming and even the CHVI none of all this board don`t have PCI slot, so the Essence ST or any Auzentech PCI cards are pretty dead......


----------



## iTurn

Amazon deal of the day is a 1700x @ $299.99


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Amazon deal of the day is a 1700x @ $299.99


Damn, that's very tempting!


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Damn, that's very tempting!


Was too tempting for me







Initially planned on picking up a 1700 but got this instead, I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Was too tempting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially planned on picking up a 1700 but got this instead, I'm glad I waited.


Thing is I have a spare asROCK X370 Taichi board that I'm getting back from RMA. So, I can build another rig if I don't sell the board when I get it back. Tempting it is... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice deal.


----------



## Radical Vision

Lol 1700X just for the price of 1700... What is next 1700 199$ and 1800X for 399$....


----------



## AstroSky

for some reason my amd cool and quite WORKS with 4.0 ghz and not only does it down clock to save temps but it also gets full speed when im using something intensive. I thought cool and quite is supposed to not work once you overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty




----------



## coreykill99

I thought cool and quiet still applied even when you OC'd.
but only when you OC using P-States. could be wrong though.


----------



## AstroSky

my msi mobo does not have p states to edit. or see


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well im using HD4670 die to no cards on the market, is nothing in 2017 but still, it can play GTA V 800 х 600 on lowest possible settings without much lag, WoW 7.1.5 on low-mid settings 1080p, so i think is ok + im waiting Vega....
> This card was ment to be for people that browse the net and watching movies, this i why i did pick up this card, no need of PCI express connector, no heat and is ok for that type of things. But is funny all that insane Zen system and that card inside, it makes me sick lol, AMD launch faster this damn Radeon Vega RX + waiting more time after for custom cards like Aorus, Sapphire nitro....


HD 4670 was pretty powerful when it was new, it completely gutted the NV midrange at the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I thought cool and quiet still applied even when you OC'd.
> but only when you OC using P-States. could be wrong though.


C&Q works with standard overclocking, just not voltage control. It downclocks and power-gates things though.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> C&Q works with standard overclocking, just not voltage control. It downclocks and power-gates things though.


when you say not voltage control. Do you mean it still pushes the same voltage at idle, just lowers the amps sent to the chip and locks out cores?
is that the same as core parking?
sorry if its a dumb question I normally leave all the power saving features disabled.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> HD 4670 was pretty powerful when it was new, it completely gutted the NV midrange at the time.
> C&Q works with standard overclocking, just not voltage control. It downclocks and power-gates things though.


NV Thermi was a big joke and crap back then, and the HD5870 and later HD5970 did wipe the floor with that cards...
Radeon 9800 did brake nvidia as well, but today the times are different....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> C&Q works with standard overclocking, just not voltage control. It downclocks and power-gates things though.
> 
> 
> 
> when you say not voltage control. Do you mean it still pushes the same voltage at idle, just lowers the amps sent to the chip and locks out cores?
> is that the same as core parking?
> sorry if its a dumb question I normally leave all the power saving features disabled.
Click to expand...

Vcore may not go down when the CPU downclocks.

Or, not as low as what you can get it to using P-States.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> C&Q works with standard overclocking, just not voltage control. It downclocks and power-gates things though.
> 
> 
> 
> when you say not voltage control. Do you mean it still pushes the same voltage at idle, just lowers the amps sent to the chip and locks out cores?
> is that the same as core parking?
> sorry if its a dumb question I normally leave all the power saving features disabled.
Click to expand...

Amps go down as less calculations are done. One way thing to think about is Voltage is pushed (read supplied) amps are taken/pulled (read the equip only takes as much as it needs for the task at hand - assuming no catastrophic failure )


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> when you say not voltage control. Do you mean it still pushes the same voltage at idle, just lowers the amps sent to the chip and locks out cores?
> is that the same as core parking?
> sorry if its a dumb question I normally leave all the power saving features disabled.


As others have said, amps go down with decreased usage due to basic clock gating. If core parking is enabled it should also power gate whole cores, effectively turning off voltage to them when they are parked.


----------



## ITAngel

Can anyone link what is a good set of ram 16GB for the Ryzen 1700 that I can buy from Amazon? Nothing to expensive that is pretty solid. I think around $130-$160 give or take. Thanks!


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Can anyone link what is a good set of ram 16GB for the Ryzen 1700 that I can buy from Amazon? Nothing to expensive that is pretty solid. I think around $130-$160 give or take. Thanks!


This is from newegg

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236214

On sale and it claims to be Ryzen compatible


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> This is from newegg
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236214
> 
> On sale and it claims to be Ryzen compatible


Thank you! I ended up buying these here today after work.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-rgb-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmr16gx4m2c3000c15

From bestbuy since I had $20 dollars in points. =p

I can actually run my ram @ 2933Mhz without OC just using the ASUS C6H Bios presets.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys im about to buy this kit for my ryzen system: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Everyone recommends this... But, this is 200€ here. Is there any cheap alternative?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Ya. It was so tempting I pulled the trigger on the 1700, as $30 is $30 if it'll OC exactly the same. Pulled the trigger in such a hurry I did exactly _no_ research and bought exactly the _wrong type_ of RAM, which I found out 20 minutes later (and Amazon had already updated the order so I could change nothing). Oh well, it's not like I'm shipping the order to Australia or anything... oh wait, what's that? I am?? Good job, davey.


----------



## adam1987

I was able to get a stable 3.8 ghz @ 1.3v lvl 3 llc, 3200 ram @ 1.45v lvl 2 llc and 1.15v soc but earlier today I tried to for 4ghz on 1.4v and no matter what I set things to I throttle down to 1.55 ghz. I had this issue earlier but I was able to fix it by turning off "cool and quit" i think its called aswell as c7 or c9 or whatvr the 2nd to last tab is on the same page. The Taichi board is messing with me like crazy. Oh and i also turned off cpu boost. Help me boys

EDIT

I forgot to mention i got a new 1700 today from amazon and it WAS better for a few hours lol compared to my old first 1.
Old - Stock cine15 @ 1370. Hit a huge wall at 3.7 @ 1.325v. Ram wouldn't load anything > 2400 and ran hot as hell.
New - stock cine15 @ 1435. Got it to 3.8 @ 1.3v. Got ram to run at 3200 pretty damn cleanly.

I tried to push 3.9 @1.4v seeing how hot it would get but when I booted I was stuck at 1.55ghz. I had the issue with my previous r7 but fixed it with turning off "cool and quet" and c6. I tried to just dial in the ram again but it wasn't stable with the SAME exact V and timings. This is crazy.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> Ya. It was so tempting I pulled the trigger on the 1700, as $30 is $30 if it'll OC exactly the same. Pulled the trigger in such a hurry I did exactly _no_ research and bought exactly the _wrong type_ of RAM, which I found out 20 minutes later (and Amazon had already updated the order so I could change nothing). Oh well, it's not like I'm shipping the order to Australia or anything... oh wait, what's that? I am?? Good job, davey.


What do you mean by the wrong type of RAM? What RAM did you buy?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> What do you mean by the wrong type of RAM? What RAM did you buy?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/

I didn't buy DDR3 or anything (not that that is beyond what I could have managed to do), I just didn't do due diligence on speed compatibility.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/
> 
> I didn't buy DDR3 or anything (not that that is beyond what I could have managed to do), I just didn't do due diligence on speed compatibility.


Well, it might work. Some folks have gotten RAM to run at the advertised speed. At worst you'll have to run them slower which I think the max RAM speed withou OC'ing is 2666MHz if I'm not mistaken. It should still work. Fingers cross bud.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/
> 
> I didn't buy DDR3 or anything (not that that is beyond what I could have managed to do), I just didn't do due diligence on speed compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it might work. Some folks have gotten RAM to run at the advertised speed. At worst you'll have to run them slower which I think the max RAM speed withou OC'ing is 2666MHz if I'm not mistaken. It should still work. Fingers cross bud.
Click to expand...

Correct.

It would be like buying and hoping things work or buying what is guaranteed to work.

Chances are, 3200 can be done. But not to the right Timings as per kit says.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> It would be like buying and hoping things work or buying what is guaranteed to work.
> 
> Chances are, 3200 can be done. But not to the right Timings as per kit says.


don't forget xmp will work eventually right? Favorite wishful thinking.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys im about to buy this kit for my ryzen system: F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> Everyone recommends this... But, this is 200€ here. Is there any cheap alternative?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/0_20

list of ram kits and their ic's. note that some geil 3200 kits can be hynix ?fr same is true of gskill's c15 3200/3400 iirc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> It would be like buying and hoping things work or buying what is guaranteed to work.
> 
> Chances are, 3200 can be done. But not to the right Timings as per kit says.
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget xmp will work eventually right? Favorite wishful thinking.
Click to expand...

XMP or DOCP Profiles on some kits may not be attainable. i.e. 3200 C16-18-18 on High Density Dual Ranks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I bought the tridentz kit and hoped for the best lol... They were $127 for that time cheapest 16GB kit around too.. They are now at $150 lol

In the beginning it gave me a hard time, so i end running the system with only one stick 2nd dimm .Went downloaded a beta bios from msi forums and walla. Then, i finded out they are HYNIX M-Die @ 3200 which is even worst...

I have them running just fine at the rated speeds even with tighter timmings than original 16/18/18/18/38 to 16/16/16/16/[email protected] with no tweaks of voltage increase, which is kind of ok considering what ram they are and what system they are into


----------



## coreykill99

So, Its Offical. my Chip will NOT do 4.0ghz "reasonably". after several hours of trial and error and moving from 1.362 LLC 2 all the way up to 1.442 LLC 2 my chip says absolutely not. I will say its gotten a little better cause now I can get into windows at the higher voltages. I think that started around ~1.38 or so. But the very moment I even think about starting prime. the system shuts down. I haven't played with the voltages above 1.45 yet. idk if I will.
not really sure that the spike in voltage from 3.9 to 4.0 would be worth it anyway. just kind of a bummer.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hey i lost the golden cup with ryzen still a decent chip, i have a 4670K that do so far 46x multi with less than 1.25v still have plenty of room to play with it and my 4790K with 50x multi with 1.36V

This 1700 requires for 39x almost 1.45v and i guaranteed you, is not stable at that voltage is bencheable but far from stable..

Funny tho, she do 36x multi with 1.22v fully stable so far like hammering stable not 10runs or realbench stable lol.. Like prime galore stable lol..

at this point i dont even care, 3.8GHz is a nice boost from 3ghz for what i paid for.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> So, Its Offical. my Chip will NOT do 4.0ghz "reasonably". after several hours of trial and error and moving from 1.362 LLC 2 all the way up to 1.442 LLC 2 my chip says absolutely not. I will say its gotten a little better cause now I can get into windows at the higher voltages. I think that started around ~1.38 or so. But the very moment I even think about starting prime. the system shuts down. I haven't played with the voltages above 1.45 yet. idk if I will.
> not really sure that the spike in voltage from 3.9 to 4.0 would be worth it anyway. just kind of a bummer.


When the CPU starts needing so much voltage it's usually starting to get past its "sweet" spot and to the point where it's past it's efficiency. Those extra 100-200 MHz you probably won't even notice a difference. It's is pleasing to the eye to see 4.0GHz though.


----------



## coreykill99

I know I wouldn't see it much in day to day. I'm Doing quite a bit of encoding as I move my Video Collection to digital. Even if It shaved a second or two off here or there over the workload I have it would still be noticeable in the end I would think.
but anyway, my chip is stable 3.9 @ 1.362 LLC2 so I guess that's where im keeping it for the foreseeable future. I just figured with voltage that low for the 3.9 that 4.0 should be right there but it isn't. Oh Well.
but on the plus side ive figured out a few little quirks that I made mention of previously. I seem to have fixed my C0 bios error. I had to remove my cpu to do it. but its gone away since then. my temps have come down a bit since I realized my pump wasn't plugged into CPU OPT1 but rather CPU Fan 1. so I was able to increase it from basically the slowest setting and seen a decent reduction in temps for it.
from 1900 rpm to 4800rpm. ive been encoding since this morning and since bumping my previous voltage from 1.356 up to 1.362 or so things have seemed to fall into place for me. Now if only I can figure out the random freezing in bios occasionally I think ill be golden.
just in time for the new BIOS update to 1.0.0.6a to be released lol mess things up all over again.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I know I wouldn't see it much in day to day. I'm Doing quite a bit of encoding as I move my Video Collection to digital. Even if It shaved a second or two off here or there over the workload I have it would still be noticeable in the end I would think.
> but anyway, my chip is stable 3.9 @ 1.362 LLC2 so I guess that's where im keeping it for the foreseeable future. I just figured with voltage that low for the 3.9 that 4.0 should be right there but it isn't. Oh Well.
> but on the plus side ive figured out a few little quirks that I made mention of previously. I seem to have fixed my C0 bios error. I had to remove my cpu to do it. but its gone away since then. my temps have come down a bit since I realized my pump wasn't plugged into CPU OPT1 but rather CPU Fan 1. so I was able to increase it from basically the slowest setting and seen a decent reduction in temps for it.
> from 1900 rpm to 4800rpm. ive been encoding since this morning and since bumping my previous voltage from 1.356 up to 1.362 or so things have seemed to fall into place for me. Now if only I can figure out the random freezing in bios occasionally I think ill be golden.
> just in time for the new BIOS update to 1.0.0.6a to be released lol mess things up all over again.


Have you messed with any other voltages to try and get 4GHz stable? Maybe you need a tad more on the SoC side or maybe a bit more voltage on the RAM. I have seen cases where bumping up other voltages allow the CPU to be stable. It's all connected one way or another.


----------



## mus1mus

Not if you are on the edge of stability, heat, and CPU limits.

Shut downs under load would get worse with more Voltage as it adds more heat.


----------



## coreykill99

my SOC is @ 1.1 I didn't think you were supposed to go much further than that. my DRAM is @ 1.35 ATM running a 3066 strap.
I know its all connected to a degree. Its not so much that I don't like playing around with things. Its a little more that I only have limited time with my system. and Ive been trying to do more work with it lately than playing around.
although I don't remember if I had pushed my DRAM to 1.5V or not when I had chews memory profile running. I could get 3200 to boot. but it would BSOD on me within just a few minutes. I might look into that in a Bit when this Queue has finished. something like 2~3 hours left on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not if you are on the edge of stability, heat, and CPU limits.
> 
> Shut downs under load would get worse with more Voltage as it adds more heat.


Were you Referring this to me MUS?
If you were I think I have fixed it. I found out I had been running my D5 at the minimum speed. that might have had something to do with it. and you made mention before to give it a little bump in voltage. I have. Its been encoding. for around 1:45:09 ATM with another 2~3 to go. If It can do it this time then I think ill call it ok.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not if you are on the edge of stability, heat, and CPU limits.
> 
> Shut downs under load would get worse with more Voltage as it adds more heat.


In that case I agree, only way would be with extreme cooling. But I've seen it where I have hit a wall and the instability has been caused by a setting of another component other than the CPU, making the CPU become unstable. But yes, if it's just all the CPU can do, there's not much that can be done about it.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> So, Its Offical. my Chip will NOT do 4.0ghz "reasonably". after several hours of trial and error and moving from 1.362 LLC 2 all the way up to 1.442 LLC 2 my chip says absolutely not. I will say its gotten a little better cause now I can get into windows at the higher voltages. I think that started around ~1.38 or so. But the very moment I even think about starting prime. the system shuts down. I haven't played with the voltages above 1.45 yet. idk if I will.
> not really sure that the spike in voltage from 3.9 to 4.0 would be worth it anyway. just kind of a bummer.


Hey most chips can't do 4Ghz from what i noticed with reasonable voltages its fair to say Amd rushed these CPU's out i'm guessing a newer batch will clock a little better like 100-200mhz.

Probably by next year. Or when Ryzen 14nm+ comes out then we will see more 4ghz results at reasonable voltages(like 1.35-1.425V)

Edit when i mean rushed out i mean these are the worst overclocking chips we seen in the last 15 years the only rewarding CPU when it comes to overclocking is the 1700 as you are almost guaranteed to get 800mhz more or a 26% improvement mine will do 3.9ghz at safe voltages for the processor anyways.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey most chips can't do 4Ghz from what i noticed with reasonable voltages its fair to say Amd rushed these CPU's out i'm guessing a newer batch will clock a little better like 100-200mhz.
> 
> Probably by next year. Or when Ryzen 14nm+ comes out then we will see more 4ghz results at reasonable voltages(like 1.35-1.425V)


It's actually not fair to say they were rushed when you look at the voltage target and process these chips were designed for.


----------



## coreykill99

ok. I found it.. and ill post this in the taichi boards as well. does anyone know if the thermal shutdown point is read off of the TCTL or TDIE? does it depend on the board? it shutdown again midway through this encoding session. so I said ok and restarted it started encoding again and said hmm...I wonder. so I started an instance of furmark in the background to see if I could add some heat to the loop. instead of waiting around for an hour for the heat to slowly climb. it did it again just as I thought it would.

TCTL 91.5 TDIE 71.5 its at that point that the system shutdown on me. from what I can see it has to some form of thermal limiting. as last time I looked when running handbrake earlier my TDIE was at 69.8~70.1. so me pushing more voltage into this I dont think is helping, anyone have any ideas on what to try? this was my first WC loop maybe I did it wrong. do I just need to suck it up and disable thermal protection on my board?
I really thought running the loop I wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ok. I found it.. and ill post this in the taichi boards as well. does anyone know if the thermal shutdown point is read off of the TCTL or TDIE? does it depend on the board? it shutdown again midway through this encoding session. so I said ok and restarted it started encoding again and said hmm...I wonder. so I started an instance of furmark in the background to see if I could add some heat to the loop. instead of waiting around for an hour for the heat to slowly climb. it did it again just as I thought it would.
> 
> TCTL 91.5 TDIE 71.5 its at that point that the system shutdown on me. from what I can see it has to some form of thermal limiting. as last time I looked when running handbrake earlier my TDIE was at 69.8~70.1. so me pushing more voltage into this I dont think is helping, anyone have any ideas on what to try? this was my first WC loop maybe I did it wrong. do I just need to suck it up and disable thermal protection on my board?
> I really thought running the loop I wouldn't have this problem.


What I've seen happen is that some boards are not rekeying temps right and it causes the over clock to become unstable do to thermal limiting. Some people have turned it off and have been able to manage high overclocka stable. The only issue I find is verifying if it really is running that hot. If it isn't, you can shut that off and clock away. But if it is, and it doesn't take safety measures as it is now? Bye bye CPU. What are you using to monitor temps?


----------



## polkfan

That seems awful low for it to shut off i read at linustechtips forums that Amd told some user that their chip died due to electro-migration and this user claimed it was from running 85-95C max 24/7. Simply doesn't make much sense if true. He quoted this on the forum

1.3 or less : 65C max temp *for longevity or 75C for 2 - 3 years use (only under full load)

1.3 - 1.4v : 60C max temp *for longevity, or 65C for 2 - 3 years of use (full load around 70C)

1.45v+ : 60C max temp *for longevity, or 60C for 2 - 3 years of use (full load around 65C)

If that is true it sounds like these CPU's are fragile and can't take heat like Haswell or intel CPU's can. But again it could all be BS i'm simply not sure


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That seems awful low for it to shut off i read at linustechtips forums that Amd told some user that their chip died due to electro-migration and this user claimed it was from running 85-95C max 24/7. Simply doesn't make much sense if true. He quoted this on the forum
> 
> 1.3 or less : 65C max temp *for longevity or 75C for 2 - 3 years use (only under full load)
> 
> 1.3 - 1.4v : 60C max temp *for longevity, or 65C for 2 - 3 years of use (full load around 70C)
> 
> 1.45v+ : 60C max temp *for longevity, or 60C for 2 - 3 years of use (full load around 65C)
> 
> If that is true it sounds like these CPU's are fragile and can't take heat like Haswell or intel CPU's can. But again it could all be BS i'm simply not sure


That could be with the 20°offset. If you are measuring your temps without it, you might be able to run that 24/7 without issues.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not if you are on the edge of stability, heat, and CPU limits.
> 
> Shut downs under load would get worse with more Voltage as it adds more heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you Referring this to me MUS?
> If you were I think I have fixed it. I found out I had been running my D5 at the minimum speed. that might have had something to do with it. and you made mention before to give it a little bump in voltage. I have. Its been encoding. for around 1:45:09 ATM with another 2~3 to go. If It can do it this time then I think ill call it ok.
Click to expand...

Not you in particular. It's a general observation.









Shutdowns on the most part is lack of VCore or Heat related phenomenon where thermals affect the Voltage requirement. That is a bad situation to be in as more Voltage will relate to more heat. Thus going back full stop.









I have been limited in my chip by temps even on Dry Ice. Although, it raised my previous ceiling.

Water - 4150 at 1.425 is doable. Not fully stable - I only benchmark. But can run Prime for an hour or so before crapping out.

Ice bathed Radiators - 4300 with Encoding is doable until temps start to rise up at 1.5V

Dry Ice - 4600 Encoding at 1.55V

Just an example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not if you are on the edge of stability, heat, and CPU limits.
> 
> Shut downs under load would get worse with more Voltage as it adds more heat.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I agree, only way would be with extreme cooling. But I've seen it where I have hit a wall and the instability has been caused by a setting of another component other than the CPU, making the CPU become unstable. But yes, if it's just all the CPU can do, there's not much that can be done about it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, could be settings but if you are just jumping from one multiplier to another on the cores from a previous good settings, you are somewhat looking at less culprit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> So, Its Offical. my Chip will NOT do 4.0ghz "reasonably". after several hours of trial and error and moving from 1.362 LLC 2 all the way up to 1.442 LLC 2 my chip says absolutely not. I will say its gotten a little better cause now I can get into windows at the higher voltages. I think that started around ~1.38 or so. But the very moment I even think about starting prime. the system shuts down. I haven't played with the voltages above 1.45 yet. idk if I will.
> not really sure that the spike in voltage from 3.9 to 4.0 would be worth it anyway. just kind of a bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey most chips can't do 4Ghz from what i noticed with reasonable voltages its fair to say Amd rushed these CPU's out i'm guessing a newer batch will clock a little better like 100-200mhz.
> 
> Probably by next year. Or when Ryzen 14nm+ comes out then we will see more 4ghz results at reasonable voltages(like 1.35-1.425V)
> 
> Edit when i mean rushed out i mean these are the worst overclocking chips we seen in the last 15 years the only rewarding CPU when it comes to overclocking is the 1700 as you are almost guaranteed to get 800mhz more or a 26% improvement mine will do 3.9ghz at safe voltages for the processor anyways.
Click to expand...

If you base it off the Base Clock and headroom then yes, it's dissappointing. But I don't think that was due to the CPUs being rushed to release. It's more of driven by necessity to cope with Intel offerings.

Base clock has been tuned so High in my opinion. And segmentation is just doing them more bad than good in my point of view.

Look at the 5960X at stock. It's just 3000MHz by default. But since it has no other SKU sharing the same space, they sell well even at their price tag. OC's to 4.5, yep. But Ryzen can still cope with that at 4.0 if not, the price will give users more value for Ryzen even if it can't reach 4.0 really.

If AMD chose follow the same path, they could have gained more sales from the 8C CPUs. Than giving the end users the chance to chose according to stock clocks.

Another reason why they raised the stock clocks is to compete with Intel stock clocks. Coz, let's face it. Most people may simply run stock than overclock. That can give them some leverage compared to Intel CPUs.


----------



## coreykill99

Im Using HWINFO64 V5.54 to monitor temps. polling rate every 2 seconds about. Ill go and disable temp limits and run prime and furmark. dump a bunch of heat at it. if it reaches higher than the 91.5/71.5 that would indeed indicate its a thermal issue correct?
and whats the damaging limit of heat? how high should I let the temps get before pulling the plug?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not you in particular. It's a general observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdowns on the most part is lack of VCore or Heat related phenomenon where thermals affect the Voltage requirement. That is a bad situation to be in as more Voltage will relate to more heat. Thus going back full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been limited in my chip by temps even on Dry Ice. Although, it raised my previous ceiling.
> 
> Water - 4150 at 1.425 is doable. Not fully stable - I only benchmark. But can run Prime for an hour or so before crapping out.
> 
> Ice bathed Radiators - 4300 with Encoding is doable until temps start to rise up at 1.5V
> 
> Dry Ice - 4600 Encoding at 1.55V
> 
> Just an example.
> Yeah, could be settings but if you are just jumping from one multiplier to another on the cores from a previous good settings, you are somewhat looking at less culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you base it off the Base Clock and headroom then yes, it's dissappointing. But I don't think that was due to the CPUs being rushed to release. It's more of driven by necessity to cope with Intel offerings.
> 
> Base clock has been tuned so High in my opinion. And segmentation is just doing them more bad than good in my point of view.
> 
> Look at the 5960X at stock. It's just 3000MHz by default. But since it has no other SKU sharing the same space, they sell well even at their price tag. OC's to 4.5, yep. But Ryzen can still cope with that at 4.0 if not, the price will give users more value for Ryzen even if it can't reach 4.0 really.
> 
> If AMD chose follow the same path, they could have gained more sales from the 8C CPUs. Than giving the end users the chance to chose according to stock clocks.
> 
> Another reason why they raised the stock clocks is to compete with Intel stock clocks. Coz, let's face it. Most people may simply run stock than overclock. That can give them some leverage compared to Intel CPUs.


For the price it doesn't get much better. The CPU's may not overclock tremendously well but I still think they are very competitive. Honestly I haven't even tried to push higher than 3.7 GHz on mine and I don't see the need to.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ok. I found it.. and ill post this in the taichi boards as well. does anyone know if the thermal shutdown point is read off of the TCTL or TDIE? does it depend on the board? it shutdown again midway through this encoding session. so I said ok and restarted it started encoding again and said hmm...I wonder. so I started an instance of furmark in the background to see if I could add some heat to the loop. instead of waiting around for an hour for the heat to slowly climb. it did it again just as I thought it would.
> 
> TCTL 91.5 TDIE 71.5 its at that point that the system shutdown on me. from what I can see it has to some form of thermal limiting. as last time I looked when running handbrake earlier my TDIE was at 69.8~70.1. so me pushing more voltage into this I dont think is helping, anyone have any ideas on what to try? this was my first WC loop maybe I did it wrong. do I just need to suck it up and disable thermal protection on my board?
> I really thought running the loop I wouldn't have this problem.


Did you disable OVP, OCP and thermal protection? Maybe they can help.

70C is not the shutdown point. Although, again, if the chip is at it's limits, it can happen sooner.


----------



## Chicken Patty

When monitoring temps like when overclocking and stress testing, which one should we go by? I have yet to get a straight answer on that.


----------



## coreykill99

augh, this is so infuriating, lol but I guess in a good way. so. disabled thermal protection OCP and OVP re ran it with prime large fft and furmark. hit 91.9 shutdown..

ran it again upped the voltage to 1.38175 ran prime and furmark again. 92.8 shutdown.

upped it to 1.393 currently running prime and furmark and posting this. sitting @ 100.5
....its not a thermal issue.....damn

all temps are TCTL. the reading with the +20c offset.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> augh, this is so infuriating, lol but I guess in a good way. so. disabled thermal protection OCP and OVP re ran it with prime large fft and furmark. hit 91.9 shutdown..
> 
> ran it again upped the voltage to 1.38175 ran prime and furmark again. 92.8 shutdown.
> 
> upped it to 1.393 currently running prime and furmark and posting this. sitting @ 100.5
> ....its not a thermal issue.....damn
> 
> all temps are TCTL. the reading with the +20c offset.


Just keep fiddling with it, seems you made a bit of progress just keep an eye on temps. Those seem to be pretty high.


----------



## coreykill99

yeah ill keep playing for sure.
but now the question is which goal am I looking for now. seeing what clocks are available to me at my old voltage of 1.356 or fine tuning the 3.9 and dealing with the new higher volts and heat.
ill stick here 3.9 for now. might bump down the volts as I was getting irritated and throwing volts at it in 2-3 step increments
Edit: nope. looks like 1.39375 is where its at. I bumped the voltage down 1 step. ran prime and furmark. furmark crashed after 30 seconds. followed by a complete shutdown about a minute later


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> yeah ill keep playing for sure.
> but now the question is which goal am I looking for now. seeing what clocks are available to me at my old voltage of 1.356 or fine tuning the 3.9 and dealing with the new higher volts and heat.
> ill stick here 3.9 for now. might bump down the volts as I was getting irritated and throwing volts at it in 2-3 step increments
> Edit: nope. looks like 1.39375 is where its at. I bumped the voltage down 1 step. ran prime and furmark. furmark crashed after 30 seconds. followed by a complete shutdown about a minute later


I say fine tune it at 3.9 GHz and call it a day bud .


----------



## polkfan

I wouldn't want my CPU to run past 80C on stress tests anyways, seeing max possible temps at stress testing means you need better cooling to go further or simply leave it at a slightly lower speed like 3.9Ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

Max temps are what 95?


----------



## Chicken Patty

I've seen in various different posts to keep it under 85ºc. But with voltages and temps on this platform, who knows...


----------



## polkfan

Max 100% load i wouldn't want my CPU throttling to not kill itself that is why i'd stick with a lower value of 80C count the addition of further use of dust build up in the case or rad/heat-sink those max temps will slowly go up over the months. Already starting with 90-95C with a new clean system just doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## polkfan

Time to put my 8 core to use i have over 2TB of movies and what not on older file formats that i'm going to switch to H.265 already started with some.

Keep things cool in the rig gonna use my 1.1V 3.5Ghz profile seems to be doing it at a decent enough speed love Handbrake and Ryzen.

At these settings everything is below 60C and its 86F in this house ATM.

Best thing is i can still use my PC for web browsing and watching videos

Have to have two things of handbrake open at once since one doesn't use the CPU as much.


----------



## CriticalOne

I have no idea of how cool I need to keep my CPU. Some say don't go higher than 65C on load, others say temps above 75C causes instability, others say anything up to 95C is good.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> I have no idea of how cool I need to keep my CPU. Some say don't go higher than 65C on load, others say temps above 75C causes instability, others say anything up to 95C is good.


Welcome to Ryzen hahaha. The problem which is why I think there is so much confusion is that some boards and/or systems report temps 20° lower. So some say keep it below 65°, but in reality it's 85°, it's just showing wrong. Trust me a real temperature of 65° will not damage this CPU. I say keep it below 85°, or 65°if you have the temperature offset enabled.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Max temps are what 95?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> I've seen in various different posts to keep it under 85ºc. But with voltages and temps on this platform, who knows...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Max 100% load i wouldn't want my CPU throttling to not kill itself that is why i'd stick with a lower value of 80C count the addition of further use of dust build up in the case or rad/heat-sink those max temps will slowly go up over the months. Already starting with 90-95C with a new clean system just doesn't seem like a good idea.


Max TCTL 115C or over 110C.

You will not reach this temperature before the CPU shuts itself down unless you are actually not limited by the CPU Frequency.
Quote:


> Max TCTL 115C or over 110C.


(I tested this at 3.6 1.65V BTW)

And not like most other guys complaining to be hitting thermal shut down with an overly oc'ed CPU.








It showed over 100C TCTL but didn't get close to actual figures as no software can capture that fast enough.


----------



## phaseshift

Hey guys,

I just upgraded to the 1800x from the 1700. I am running on CH6 mobo with Sense Mi Skew set to disabled. For OC' and stressing purposes I should be looking at the Tdie temps reported under HWINFO64 correct?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just upgraded to the 1800x from the 1700. I am running on CH6 mobo with Sense Mi Skew set to disabled. For OC' and stressing purposes I should be looking at the Tdie temps reported under HWINFO64 correct?


That's how I have been guiding myself since day 1.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> I was able to get a stable 3.8 ghz @ 1.3v lvl 3 llc, 3200 ram @ 1.45v lvl 2 llc and 1.15v soc but earlier today I tried to for 4ghz on 1.4v and no matter what I set things to I throttle down to 1.55 ghz. I had this issue earlier but I was able to fix it by turning off "cool and quit" i think its called aswell as c7 or c9 or whatvr the 2nd to last tab is on the same page. The Taichi board is messing with me like crazy. Oh and i also turned off cpu boost. Help me boys
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I forgot to mention i got a new 1700 today from amazon and it WAS better for a few hours lol compared to my old first 1.
> Old - Stock cine15 @ 1370. Hit a huge wall at 3.7 @ 1.325v. Ram wouldn't load anything > 2400 and ran hot as hell.
> New - stock cine15 @ 1435. Got it to 3.8 @ 1.3v. Got ram to run at 3200 pretty damn cleanly.
> 
> I tried to push 3.9 @1.4v seeing how hot it would get but when I booted I was stuck at 1.55ghz. I had the issue with my previous r7 but fixed it with turning off "cool and quet" and c6. I tried to just dial in the ram again but it wasn't stable with the SAME exact V and timings. This is crazy.


Its not crazy. 4ghz CPU AND 3200mhz+ RAM is hard to obtain it seems.

Ever notice the people who have wicked RAM speed and low timings are always at 3.9ghz or lower?

I have personally noticed this anyway. Same holds true for my Ryzen 1700. Great RAM speed. Literally the top end at 3466mhz C14/1T, CPU cores won't do 4ghz.

Seems like a pattern to me, I could be wrong though.

Shame as I have TONS of thermal head room. I could easily do 1.5v cooling wise. As it is 1.425v loads at 59c for god sakes. 65c Max for 1.5v but the CPU will apparently die.

Stuck at 3.9ghz it seems.


----------



## Mega Man

The only thing holding you back is you. The "+" will bring you to the 1.5v in thes bios.

Not saying it is a good idea, however


----------



## sakae48

anyone know why my pc shutdown immediately after i turn it on? it's not everytime i turn it on but it makes me kinda worried.

caused by RAM OC? extreme power phase speed? LLC too rough (LLC3 on CPU, LLC2 on SoC)? or what? it works fine afterward though


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I dont know why people are overreacting on ryzen temps.. Im coming from delidded cpus like ivy/hasswell cpus which even delidded at those kind of volts run at higher temps than ryzen..

I guess people dont know how hot a 4790K @ 1.4v+ for example even delidded runs at, my ryzen is in the artic compared to that cpu... The 7700k is even hotter a lower voltage than that cpu lol


----------



## coreykill99

Hey Polk, is your handbrake up to date? im using 1.0.2 running h.264 encoding and im always seeing 94~97% load on the CPU.
im starting another 4-5 hour session now. 3.9 @ 1.4000 llc lv2 not sure how I feel about this voltage, but I still shut down randomly the other day @ 1.393. well see if I make it through this session without any problems.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Just flashed the new beta bios and the 15.5x bug seems to be resolved now i can change voltage on bios and it sticks.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> That's how I have been guiding myself since day 1.


I have Sense Skew disable, but under CPU on Hwinfo64 i see "CPU (Tctl/Tdie). Where they supposed to be separated?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Ok guys follow up to the 15.5x bug

Using bios to set overclock its working fine just the bios Multiplier x voltage set done... No 15.5x stuck!!!!

Now as soon as you touch Amd Master and do some windows change like overclock/downclock thats when the problem starts. It dont get stuck in 15.5x now but its not the one i have set in bios which is x38.25. It will reacts like its on CnQ it goes up and down 24 to 32x etc while cinebench for example..

Ok, i shut down the pc drained caps using power button, went into bios and just put 38x plain. Booted back up into windows now its working fine...

So i tried amd master again to see if thats the problem and walla got the same behavior multi between 24x & 32 fluctuating alot it just bench at 24x tho lol...

So between bios and software relies the issue...


----------



## MaKeN

Hi guys!
Have aome questions here, if any has time to answer.

So my second 7700k degraded , and im kinda thinking to maybe go ryzen.
I do own a custom loop, im looking to buy a motherboard that would have at least 2x m.2 ports, and compatibile with an Ek monoblock, the only one that i could find with that specs is MSI titanium... anyone owns/knows something about it? If its good ir not? As i know it has not that good VRMs.

Also i keep reading everywhere that Asrock x370 boards are the best ones. But sadly EK wont privide a monoblock for it.

What would you sugest , going with Msi titanium with monoblock regarding its poor Vrms or go with asrock ?

Ram:
I own tridentz 3400 kit, i know it wont do 3400 , what im afraid of is, is there a possibility that it wont work at all?

Thx


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Have aome questions here, if any has time to answer.
> 
> So my second 7700k degraded , and im kinda thinking to maybe go ryzen.
> I do own a custom loop, im looking to buy a motherboard that would have at least 2x m.2 ports, and compatibile with an Ek monoblock, the only one that i could find with that specs is MSI titanium... anyone owns/knows something about it? If its good ir not? As i know it has not that good VRMs.
> 
> Also i keep reading everywhere that Asrock x370 boards are the best ones. But sadly EK wont privide a monoblock for it.
> 
> What would you sugest , going with Msi titanium with monoblock regarding its poor Vrms or go with asrock ?
> 
> Ram:
> I own tridentz 3400 kit, i know it wont do 3400 , what im afraid of is, is there a possibility that it wont work at all?
> 
> Thx


what about Asus crosshair VI?

with the latest bios chances are it will work, maybe not at 3400mhz, but it will work.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> what about Asus crosshair VI?
> Yes its an awsome board but has only one m.2
> 
> with the latest bios chances are it will work, maybe not at 3400mhz, but it will work.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I agree with @Kriant, the Crosshair VI is a really solid board. the bios gets updated constantly and there is a really helpful thread on OCN dedicated to just that board. As for a second M.2 slot... you probably have to go for a PCI-e slot extension card, Aquacomputer makes a really good one with a beefy heat-sink on it to help throttling.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Have aome questions here, if any has time to answer.
> 
> So my second 7700k degraded , and im kinda thinking to maybe go ryzen.
> I do own a custom loop, im looking to buy a motherboard that would have at least 2x m.2 ports, and compatibile with an Ek monoblock, the only one that i could find with that specs is MSI titanium... anyone owns/knows something about it? If its good ir not? As i know it has not that good VRMs.
> 
> Also i keep reading everywhere that Asrock x370 boards are the best ones. But sadly EK wont privide a monoblock for it.
> 
> What would you sugest , going with Msi titanium with monoblock regarding its poor Vrms or go with asrock ?
> 
> Ram:
> I own tridentz 3400 kit, i know it wont do 3400 , what im afraid of is, is there a possibility that it wont work at all?
> 
> Thx


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144017&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+AMD-_-N82E16813144017&gclid=CJ7DtezchtUCFQONaQodxs8O7Q&gclsrc=aw.ds

Here is your board with 2x m.2 but I think one is on the sata controller. Not 100% on that.
As far as your waterblock, EKWB has a AM4+ bracket you'll have to order. You can either get it from EK directly or from performance PCs.

Don't get hung up on the monoblock. Unless you absolutely have to have your mosfets underwater and you're doing serious OC, having a fan over your VRMs can suffice.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont know why people are overreacting on ryzen temps.. Im coming from delidded cpus like ivy/hasswell cpus which even delidded at those kind of volts run at higher temps than ryzen..
> 
> I guess people dont know how hot a 4790K @ 1.4v+ for example even delidded runs at, my ryzen is in the artic compared to that cpu... The 7700k is even hotter a lower voltage than that cpu lol


Basically i read a comment at linustechtips were this user said their CPU broke due to heat and running a prime95 test for 24 hours straight and then he claimed it was over the CPU running over 82C or something and Amd claimed it died over " electro-migration"

I will link the post down below

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/804230-is-82-degrees-safe-for-ryzen-7-1700/?page=2#comment-10125757

Also i used to own a 4790K and yes it ran hot very hot


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Hey Polk, is your handbrake up to date? im using 1.0.2 running h.264 encoding and im always seeing 94~97% load on the CPU.
> im starting another 4-5 hour session now. 3.9 @ 1.4000 llc lv2 not sure how I feel about this voltage, but I still shut down randomly the other day @ 1.393. well see if I make it through this session without any problems.


I'm using the latest version it was only using like 25-35% of my CPU usage then i actually just stopped the test redid it and it went to 95-100% not sure must have ticked on a settings on accident also i'm using H.265 for a lot of my bigger movies and all my shows.

Hoping its going to be mainstream but that seems to be more of a discussion then Amd vs Intel lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> So my second 7700k degraded


I'm curious to hear the story, how did that happen exactly? I mean, at what vcore and clock you had it? Temps?.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm curious to hear the story, how did that happen exactly? I mean, at what vcore and clock you had it? Temps?.


It was on 5.1 1.4v , temps while gaming 50-60c at most.
Max temps during stress test 72 thats during prime or any other super heavy stresses ( i did not really ran them for stability cheking, mostly just out of curiosity) , mostly i find system stable after running RB for overnight.
Max water temps in the loop 39c during stress.

How did it degrade? Just in a second while playing ME Andromeda, pc would freeze and not boot into windows anymore at 5.1 the max it can do now is 4.7 at 1.4v in other words it degraded by 400mhz out of idkn what reason.
Max cpu power was 125w during stress not gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I have Sense Skew disable, but under CPU on Hwinfo64 i see "CPU (Tctl/Tdie). Where they supposed to be separated?


Mine did not seperate. What I used to monitor the temps which is higher than Tctl/Tdie, so I rather go by the worse case scenario is the CPU reading under the motherboard in HWinfo64. See below:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Have aome questions here, if any has time to answer.
> 
> So my second 7700k degraded , and im kinda thinking to maybe go ryzen.
> I do own a custom loop, im looking to buy a motherboard that would have at least 2x m.2 ports, and compatibile with an Ek monoblock, the only one that i could find with that specs is MSI titanium... anyone owns/knows something about it? If its good ir not? As i know it has not that good VRMs.
> 
> Also i keep reading everywhere that Asrock x370 boards are the best ones. But sadly EK wont privide a monoblock for it.
> 
> What would you sugest , going with Msi titanium with monoblock regarding its poor Vrms or go with asrock ?
> 
> Ram:
> I own tridentz 3400 kit, i know it wont do 3400 , what im afraid of is, is there a possibility that it wont work at all?
> 
> Thx


I don't think it has 2 m.2 ports, but this is a very solid board and there is a mono block in the works for it by EK.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144017&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+AMD-_-N82E16813144017&gclid=CJ7DtezchtUCFQONaQodxs8O7Q&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Here is your board with 2x m.2 but I think one is on the sata controller. Not 100% on that.
> As far as your waterblock, EKWB has a AM4+ bracket you'll have to order. You can either get it from EK directly or from performance PCs.
> 
> Don't get hung up on the monoblock. Unless you absolutely have to have your mosfets underwater and you're doing serious OC, having a fan over your VRMs can suffice.


I hear you.

How about the vrms on this board same as on x370 titanium?

What about the asrock x370 professional gaming?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Basically i read a comment at linustechtips were this user said their CPU broke due to heat and running a prime95 test for 24 hours straight and then he claimed it was over the CPU running over 82C or something and Amd claimed it died over " electro-migration"
> 
> I will link the post down below
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/804230-is-82-degrees-safe-for-ryzen-7-1700/?page=2#comment-10125757
> 
> Also i used to own a 4790K and yes it ran hot very hot


Using software to monitor VRM is far more amateurish than you tubers









Sticking heatsinks on fets and blowing a fan on a now exposed temp sensor is a great way to "lower" temps in software.

Its like people seem to think the temps are read internally in fets...the reality is they are not.

While replacing sinks and blowing air is a viable solution that will work...we should not have to.

Tbh he was using b350 which has poor voltage regulation...it is more prone to spikes and that is most likely why his cpu died.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> I hear you.
> 
> How about the vrms on this board same as on x370 titanium?
> 
> What about the asrock x370 professional gaming?


I think the Asrock is a nice board while the Titanium is absurdly over priced.

Chew put a lot of the new boards to the test. Take a look at his youtube channel. A lot of what you need to know is on his channel.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What does the chipset have to do with voltage regulation?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Basically i read a comment at linustechtips were this user said their CPU broke due to heat and running a prime95 test for 24 hours straight and then he claimed it was over the CPU running over 82C or something and Amd claimed it died over " electro-migration"
> 
> I will link the post down below
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/804230-is-82-degrees-safe-for-ryzen-7-1700/?page=2#comment-10125757
> 
> Also i used to own a 4790K and yes it ran hot very hot


To keep in check that the vrm on B350 still an issue and not defending it im just talking about cpu thermals in this one not the vrms


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What does the chipset have to do with voltage regulation?


Number of phases, amount of and method of doubling. b350 generally doesn't deliver the power as smoothly as a true multi-phase or better doubled can.
To put it in terms your engineer buddy might chime in more definitively on. Noise , ripple, spikes. Oscilloscope territory.
vendor choice. not a limitation of the chipset itself.

Smoother power delivery is something we'd want regardless of chipset. And the general statement does fail in that it doesn't address x370 vrm. Which are frequently just as bad.
All the biostar x370's other than the gt7. asus prime x370A. some of the msi, possibly all of them other than the Titanium . Don't know. Asrock's schizophrenic component selection on all their lower tier x370's.
Gigabyte's gaming 3? eh.. don't know about that one. 5 and 7 yay, but.. damn. cool them ffs


----------



## Anty

Still not related. You can make overkill VRM for B350 board and crapy X370 board. VRM is not driven by chipset. It is only soft statement X370 boards have better VRM (because are supposed for higher end power hungry CPUs or harder OC). B350 are supposed to be el-cheapo boards for casuals.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Have aome questions here, if any has time to answer.
> 
> So my second 7700k degraded , and im kinda thinking to maybe go ryzen.
> I do own a custom loop, im looking to buy a motherboard that would have at least 2x m.2 ports, and compatibile with an Ek monoblock, the only one that i could find with that specs is MSI titanium... anyone owns/knows something about it? If its good ir not? As i know it has not that good VRMs.
> 
> Also i keep reading everywhere that Asrock x370 boards are the best ones. But sadly EK wont privide a monoblock for it.
> 
> What would you sugest , going with Msi titanium with monoblock regarding its poor Vrms or go with asrock ?
> 
> Ram:
> I own tridentz 3400 kit, i know it wont do 3400 , what im afraid of is, is there a possibility that it wont work at all?
> 
> Thx


Some of the boards with 2 m.2 slots will not have full gen 3 x4 enabled in the second slot. Maybe all of them. Check the manual carefully before you buy. An add in card using a pcie slot on the other hand would make that a non-issue I suspect.


----------



## diaaablo

Hi all mates! Have someone tried to open hidden settings and tune up "Processor Power Management" options (Core Parking/Thresholds/States)? Or it's useless?


----------



## dagget3450

Guess i will be joining this club soon. I picked up a 1700 on amazon for 239 free shipping, no tax. - I was planning on holding out for thread ripper but this is just to low of a price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B06WP5YCX6/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaaablo*
> 
> Hi all mates! Have someone tried to open hidden settings and tune up "Processor Power Management" options (Core Parking/Thresholds/States)? Or it's useless?


The windows options? We use them. Not available with all bios settings and some of the power plans in win x lock them out unless you edit the registry.


----------



## austinmrs

The Ryzen Balanced Power plan already have core parking disabled...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Using software to monitor VRM is far more amateurish than you tubers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking heatsinks on fets and blowing a fan on a now exposed temp sensor is a great way to "lower" temps in software.
> 
> Its like people seem to think the temps are read internally in fets...the reality is they are not.
> 
> While replacing sinks and blowing air is a viable solution that will work...we should not have to.
> 
> Tbh he was using b350 which has poor voltage regulation...it is more prone to spikes and that is most likely why his cpu died.


That makes more sense to me, that is why i was wondering it would seem like these processors could run at 95C 24/7 for 3 years at least as that is what Amd's max temp is and if not it would shut off before it broke, his was also only 24 hour run which is not a lot since people use these chips for encoding that will stress them for a long time if not longer then 24 hours.

Heck if i did all my videos that i wanted to do it would take my computer about 8 days i figured of nothing but 24/7 100% usage.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Guess i will be joining this club soon. I picked up a 1700 on amazon for 239 free shipping, no tax. - I was planning on holding out for thread ripper but this is just to low of a price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B06WP5YCX6/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


I also folded after seeing the price on launch models for Threadripper.

Looks like I will be finally going back to team red. Feels good man.

Got a 1700x for $290:
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=21989

Pretty decent when I have to pay sales tax at Newegg and Amazon.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> I also folded after seeing the price on launch models for Threadripper.
> 
> Looks like I will be finally going back to team red. Feels good man.
> 
> Got a 1700x for $290:
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=21989
> 
> Pretty decent when I have to pay sales tax at Newegg and Amazon.


Score of 3062 on Cinebench with their top 16 core is pretty freaking impressive. A few days ago Geek bench 4 results were leaked and i think they are fake after seeing that score. Heck even the 12 core Ryzen beat the 10 core 7900X.

I simply hope boards on Amd are decent in terms of VRM unlike X299 also hoping Ryzen stays cool compared to the 7900X.

If so Amd should do very well.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> I also folded after seeing the price on launch models for Threadripper.
> 
> Looks like I will be finally going back to team red. Feels good man.
> 
> Got a 1700x for $290:
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=21989
> 
> Pretty decent when I have to pay sales tax at Newegg and Amazon.


What cpu is better 1700 or 1700x? Sry if its a dumb question .. i cant really understand what to choose


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> What cpu is better 1700 or 1700x? Sry if its a dumb question .. i cant really understand what to choose


Generally speaking the 1700, 1700x and the 1800x are the same CPU. The difference arises in that the 1700x and the 1800x have been cherry-picked to specifically meet the advertised clocks, so buying either the 1700x or the 1800x gives you a marginally higher chance of achieving higher overclocks.

That said I haven't seen a single R7 not achieve at least 3.8Ghz on all cores, and the maximum stable clock I have seen is 4.1Ghz so the differences are not all that large even between a bad and a "golden" CPU.

So if you are OK with overclocking getting the R7 1700 non X is going to give you most for your money. If you don't wan't to overclock at all then perhaps you should consider the clock difference between the CPUs and see if the difference between them warrants the price difference.

On another note, when choosing a motherboard a thing to look at will be the specific chip-set that you use. If you want to overclock then the B350 and the X370 is likely going to be where you want to be at. With the major difference between them being that the x370 has SLI support, but they both support crossfire. The x370 boards generally ship with more features and beefier mosfets as well. However, if you don't want to overclock at all then any of the chip-sets would be perfectly fine (that includes the A300 and A320 chip-sets though those have fewer PCI-E lanes on the chip-set).

Hope that answered your question.

Edit: Added a line to the chip-set paragraph and fixed some of the more obvious writing errors.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Generally speaking the 1700, 1700x and the 1800x are the same CPU. The difference arises in that the 1700x and the 1800x have been cherry-picked to specifically meet the advertised clocks, so buying either the 1700x or the 1800x gives you a marginally higher chance of achieving higher overclocks.
> 
> That said I haven't seen a single R7 not achieve at least 3.8Ghz on all cores, and the maximum stable clock I have seen is 4.1Ghz so the differences are not all that large even between a bad and a "golden" CPU.
> 
> So if you are OK with overclocking getting the R7 1700 non X is going to give you most for your money. If you don't wan't to overclock at all then perhaps you should consider the clock difference between the CPUs and see if the difference between them warrants the price difference.
> 
> On another note, when choosing a motherboard a thing to look at will be the specific chip-set that you use. If you want to overclock then the B350 and the X370 is likely going to be where you want to be at. With the major difference between them being that the x370 has SLI support, but they both support crossfire. The x370 boards generally ship with more features and beefier mosfets as well. However, if you don't want to overclock at all then any of the chip-sets would be perfectly fine (that includes the A300 and A320 chip-sets though those have fewer PCI-E lanes on the chip-set).
> 
> Hope that answered your question.
> 
> Edit: Added a line to the chip-set paragraph and fixed some of the more obvious writing errors.


Thx for a good explanation!
Yes i would go to a max OC, with a help of that thread , i would consider an asus crosshair 6 hero a monoblock on it from ek and i guess r7 1700? If its same to 1700x , as i understand performance whise they are different only on stock speeds? All 3 of them would do same at 4.0? Not only gaming but all in all?
No need for an sli support, waiting for rx vega xtx lots of time now, Since i bought my r9 390 , in its a long time now


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Thx for a good explanation!
> Yes i would go to a max OC with a help of that thread , i would consider an asus crosshair 6 hero a monoblock on it from ek and i guess r7 1700? If its same to 1700x , as i understand performance whise they are different only on stock speeds? All 3 of them would do same at 4.0? Not only gaming but all in all?


The crosshair VI is a solid board, I actually swapped from a X370 Prime to the CH6 directly after launch due to some BIOs issues and the CH6 has been really good (though quite expensive).

Now as for the performance between the R7 line-up... They all have the exact same features and if they they were all running at 4Ghz they all would perform the exact same within margin of error. That said, it doesn't matter how much cooling you put on it you are going to be limited by the specific silicon that you get. At reasonable 24/7 voltages you may not be able to get 4.0Ghz at all, heck I can't even get 3.9Ghz on my 1700x. Just be prepared for that, as you may be really lucky and get a 4.1Ghz sample or get a mediocre one like me that tops out at 3.8Ghz (I could probably get 3.9 if I increase the voltage, but I don't really mind the 100mhz).


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> What cpu is better 1700 or 1700x? Sry if its a dumb question .. i cant really understand what to choose


Typically, the pricier CPUs are more easily clocked to higher clocks - thanks to the binning. There has been debate about how the binning is being done, though.

One poster claimed that the binning is upside-down with Zen (highest leakage for 1800X to lowest with 1700). I am skeptical of that because it only makes sense to bin that way in a product line targeted toward enthusiasts if you're aiming the pricier parts at those with phase change or liquid nitrogen cooling. The Stilt said that higher leakage is only beneficial when one has basically infinite cooling (as with phase/liquid nitrogen). Even with water loops it's better to get a lower-leakage chip, as long as the leakage isn't super-low. It seems unlikely that AMD would have enough super-low leakage chips to put them into the 1700 SKU and it doesn't seem to make much sense why they would use those chips for that budget SKU instead of keep them for a server part. Lower-leakage parts are typically gleaned from the better-quality silicon in a wafer, as far as I know. Higher leakage is generally seen as a defect, except in some transistors that are purposefully tuned to be higher in leakage (as was discussed with the GTX 480) for performance. The Stilt said, for instance, that the 9000 series FX chips would have had to be disposed of as garbage if AMD hadn't invented the 220 watt TDP to have a way of selling them.

The argument, from the person that said it's an inverse binning situation (highest leakage = most expensive part) is that this type of binning was chosen to meet the TDP level (65W for a lower bin). That would make the 1700 rather like the "E" chips from FX. The E chips had lower leakage (especially the 8370E) and lower stock clocks, in order to meet lower TDP. The E chips, though, were a rather extreme differentiation from normal FX SKUs, in terms of clockrate and power consumption. They came out after AMD had had years to improve the quality of its process. The 1700-1700X-1800X differentiation seems more minor. It makes sense to target a 65 watt TDP for OEM parts but, for enthusiasts, it seems pointless in an 8 core. So, I doubt this inverse binning hypothesis and would love to know if The Stilt has had access to enough samples to give us a strong sense of the actual binning situation.

If the binning is upside-down it seems that AMD is doing something in the hardware to artificially limit the clocks people can achieve with the parts below the 1800X. The 1700 does not seem to be as easy to get to 4 GHz as with the higher SKUs. That doesn't seem to be compatible with the idea that the 1700 has the least leakage unless that leakage is so low that it impacts the max clock rate under air and water. Again, The Stilt, or someone else who can provide some solid data, should chime in if possible.

My impression is that if you want the highest clocks with the greatest ease then get an 1800X or a 1700X rather than the 1700. However, the difference between what you can achieve with those and what you can achieve with a 1700 may not be great enough to justify the higher cost.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> My impression is that if you want the highest clocks with the greatest ease then get an 1800X or a 1700X rather than the 1700. However, the difference between what you can achieve with those and what you can achieve with a 1700 may not be great enough to justify the higher cost.


Yeah. I would've gone for the 1700 rather than the 1700x, but when you compare prices and add in tax, still would've cost me more a little more for the 1700.

I figure no matter what I would be getting like 3.8Ghz out of it anyway, probably.


----------



## phaseshift

is it better to use the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan or High Performance when OCing?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> is it better to use the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan or High Performance when OCing?


I don't think it matters all that much, I'm using the Ryzen Balanced plan that AMD uploaded. That said I know there was something on the power plans around launch time, but I haven't really kept up on that front to be honest.


----------



## phaseshift

So I set my vcore to 1.4 with 40x multi and LLC Level 3, now when I use CPU-Z it shows it to be 1.395v to 1.417v and HWINFO64 1.375v with max of 1.4v. Which should we trust? These are at 100% load using Realbench btw.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Have aome questions here, if any has time to answer.
> 
> So my second 7700k degraded , and im kinda thinking to maybe go ryzen.
> I do own a custom loop, im looking to buy a motherboard that would have at least 2x m.2 ports, and compatibile with an Ek monoblock, the only one that i could find with that specs is MSI titanium... anyone owns/knows something about it? If its good ir not? As i know it has not that good VRMs.
> 
> Also i keep reading everywhere that Asrock x370 boards are the best ones. But sadly EK wont privide a monoblock for it.
> 
> What would you sugest , going with Msi titanium with monoblock regarding its poor Vrms or go with asrock ?
> 
> Ram:
> I own tridentz 3400 kit, i know it wont do 3400 , what im afraid of is, is there a possibility that it wont work at all?
> 
> Thx


msi titanium does not need a monoblock, but i always recommend water !! and it is an awesome board. people whine about the vrms far too much. they work well. there is some other issues with memory- chew would be better to comment on that...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont know why people are overreacting on ryzen temps.. Im coming from delidded cpus like ivy/hasswell cpus which even delidded at those kind of volts run at higher temps than ryzen..
> 
> I guess people dont know how hot a 4790K @ 1.4v+ for example even delidded runs at, my ryzen is in the artic compared to that cpu... The 7700k is even hotter a lower voltage than that cpu lol
> 
> 
> 
> Basically i read a comment at linustechtips were this user said their CPU broke due to heat and running a prime95 test for 24 hours straight and then he claimed it was over the CPU running over 82C or something and Amd claimed it died over " electro-migration"
> I will link the post down below
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/804230-is-82-degrees-safe-for-ryzen-7-1700/?page=2#comment-10125757
> Also i used to own a 4790K and yes it ran hot very hot
Click to expand...

i call shenanigans !
i stressed more then that, hotter then that without issue .....

i call shenanigans he didnt even know his vcore.

the people on that thread/ forum make me facepalm so bad... no wonder they like linus so much....

the guy who cant even follow standard good practice in 1 building a freenas, 2 backing up his data ( that was pretty funny though. hope he was charged through his bum for that one- moron ) 3- pretty much everything he says- is fail.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Using software to monitor VRM is far more amateurish than you tubers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking heatsinks on fets and blowing a fan on a now exposed temp sensor is a great way to "lower" temps in software.
> 
> Its like people seem to think the temps are read internally in fets...the reality is they are not.
> 
> While replacing sinks and blowing air is a viable solution that will work...we should not have to.
> 
> Tbh he was using b350 which has poor voltage regulation...it is more prone to spikes and that is most likely why his cpu died.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes more sense to me, that is why i was wondering it would seem like these processors could run at 95C 24/7 for 3 years at least as that is what Amd's max temp is and if not it would shut off before it broke, his was also only 24 hour run which is not a lot since people use these chips for encoding that will stress them for a long time if not longer then 24 hours.
> 
> Heck if i did all my videos that i wanted to do it would take my computer about 8 days i figured of nothing but 24/7 100% usage.
Click to expand...

yay for water !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> So I set my vcore to 1.4 with 40x multi and LLC Level 3, now when I use CPU-Z it shows it to be 1.395v to 1.417v and HWINFO64 1.375v with max of 1.4v. Which should we trust? These are at 100% load using Realbench btw.


none, never trust software. how many times do we need to say this ?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Still not related. You can make overkill VRM for B350 board and crapy X370 board. VRM is not driven by chipset. It is only soft statement X370 boards have better VRM (because are supposed for higher end power hungry CPUs or harder OC). B350 are supposed to be el-cheapo boards for casuals.


Problem is that there are no really good B350 boards for R7 overclocking ATM. There may be one, but it still has a somewhat bleh VRM on it.

In the future this may be fixed, sort of like the 970 chipset lineup refresh that AM3+ got. But as it stands now, B350 + R7/1.4v = throwing the dice on your hardware living to see tomorrow.


----------



## phaseshift

Quick 15 min stress, going for longer


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> 
> 
> Quick 15 min stress, going for longer


Why don't you tweak the memory first?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What does the chipset have to do with voltage regulation?


Honestly nothing.

Just a generalization until they make a proper vrm for a b350.

Fwiw they make some crappy x370 vrms as well.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> msi titanium does not need a monoblock, but i always recommend water !! and it is an awesome board. people whine about the vrms far too much. they work well. there is some other issues with memory- chew would be better to comment on that...
> 
> i call shenanigans !
> i stressed more then that, hotter then that without issue .....
> 
> i call shenanigans he didnt even know his vcore.
> 
> the people on that thread/ forum make me facepalm so bad... no wonder they like linus so much....
> 
> the guy who cant even follow standard good practice in 1 building a freenas, 2 backing up his data ( that was pretty funny though. hope he was charged through his bum for that one- moron ) 3- pretty much everything he says- is fail.....
> 
> yay for water !
> none, never trust software. how many times do we need to say this ?


That's what i like to hear haha sure you guys all figured out i'm jdwii their i keep trying to tell users to watch VRM there was this guy wanting people to recommend him cooling since he wanted to buy a FX 9590(new and to replace his FX 6300) and a new power supply to power it i was like WHAT he didn't listen and wasted his money anyways i'm sure. I mean for all his money he could spent 50$ more and get a Ryzen 1600 build.


----------



## mus1mus

LTT Forums - First
Reddit - next

That's about as close to facebook as you can get.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LTT Forums - First
> Reddit - next
> 
> That's about as close to *fakebook* as you can get.


Fixed


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I have Sense Skew disable, but under CPU on Hwinfo64 i see "CPU (Tctl/Tdie). Where they supposed to be separated?


On non X CPU as there is no temperature offset HWINFO shows tCTL/tDIE together.

On X CPU as it had/has offset, depending on what is going on with UEFI. HWINFO takes tCTL, deducts 20°C and shows it as tDIE.

tDIE is not a real sensor, tCTL is. This was a work around that Mumak opted for, as there was no clear information from AMD/AIBs when temp offset for X CPU be sorted.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ok. I found it.. and ill post this in the taichi boards as well. does anyone know if the thermal shutdown point is read off of the TCTL or TDIE?


To the best of my recollection, by the time you reach shutdown temp, the chip should be reporting identical Tdie and Tctl temps. There's a convergence effect, I just don't know exactly where it kicks in. I could be wrong but I remember reading that somewhere . . . anyway I have never reached that point on my 1800x + X370 Taichi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Im Using HWINFO64 V5.54 to monitor temps. polling rate every 2 seconds about. Ill go and disable temp limits and run prime and furmark. dump a bunch of heat at it. if it reaches higher than the 91.5/71.5 that would indeed indicate its a thermal issue correct?
> and whats the damaging limit of heat? how high should I let the temps get before pulling the plug?


You should not have thermal shutdown at only 71.5 Tdie. I have pushed Tdie to 76C on my 1800x on the Taichi without any shutdown. Look to your PSU, maybe your power cables, something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> What cpu is better 1700 or 1700x? Sry if its a dumb question .. i cant really understand what to choose


Depends on what you are trying to do.

The 1700 is cheaper, and it appears that many 1700 samples are more efficient at lower clockspeeds (3.6 GHz and below). If you are trying to reach 3.9 GHz or higher, the 1700X is more likely to get you there.

The 1700 chips appear to be lower-leakage bins (in general) which means greater efficiency within the desired curve, but a lower clockspeed beyond which efficiency starts to go out the window and a lower overall peak clockspeed.


----------



## mus1mus

Convergence point? lol

Whoever wrote that up, must have no idea how this thing works.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys, in firestrike you guys notice weird behaviors in the regular firestrike tests?

I can't get a consistent score for some weird reason. My gpu dont boost up and down shes stuck at 2101 @ 1.00mV at all times. So its not that.

Its like the scheduler of the os/program for the cpu dont know how to reacts to ryzen. Then it jumps to the physics test and gets even weirder 70% usage?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> To the best of my recollection, by the time you reach shutdown temp, the chip should be reporting identical Tdie and Tctl temps. There's a convergence effect, I just don't know exactly where it kicks in. I could be wrong but I remember reading that somewhere . . . anyway I have never reached that point on my 1800x + X370 Taichi.
> You should not have thermal shutdown at only 71.5 Tdie. I have pushed Tdie to 76C on my 1800x on the Taichi without any shutdown. Look to your PSU, maybe your power cables, something else.
> Depends on what you are trying to do.


yeah I played with the system some more it wasnt a thermal issue. the CPU just wasnt stable under 3+ hours of encoding. but was stable in everything else ive done. I pushed the voltage up to 1.4v @ 3.9 and the issue went away. I encoded five and a half hours or so without any more issues.

but as far as convergence. even before I had water and was running an undersized air cooler on stock. id stress the CPU and I would never see the 2 temps get any closer to each other than exactly 20C apart.
I dont have AIDA 64 to check. but does anyone know if there is throttling built into the cpu? or if heat limits would be hit before any throttling would take place anyway? last I remember someone had mentioned that it would shutdown before it throttled. but that was IDK between pages 300-500 quite a while ago.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Guys, in firestrike you guys notice weird behaviors in the regular firestrike tests?
> 
> I can't get a consistent score for some weird reason. My gpu dont boost up and down shes stuck at 2101 @ 1.00mV at all times. So its not that.
> 
> Its like the scheduler of the os/program for the cpu dont know how to reacts to ryzen. Then it jumps to the physics test and gets even weirder 70% usage?


What OS and Power Settings do you use?

I believe, in Windows 10, Performance Mode actually scores lower and erratic. Balance Mode and Ryzen Balanced Mode fixed that issue.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What OS and Power Settings do you use?
> 
> I believe, in Windows 10, Performance Mode actually scores lower and erratic. Balance Mode and Ryzen Balanced Mode fixed that issue.


I can confirm this. My benchies were inconsistent and couldnt put my finger on why. Come to find out it was HP mode. I already had the Ryzen balanced installed but if i remember correctly, at the beginning it had a default idle of 90% (don't remember exactly) so I thought I'd just use HP mode. What could it hurt?
Well, it was HP mode. My scores were a tad more consistent after switching. Since you can alter the CPU state in the power management, I didn't think it mattered between the two.
It does.

Oddly, the most notable difference I tested was in the Ashes of the Singularity DX12 bench. After calling it a day and sticking with the Ryzen balanced, things kind of equalized.


----------



## chew*

Win 10 = rtc bugs = inconsistent

There is a reason ryzen + win 10 is banned from 90% benchmarks on hwbot.


----------



## MaKeN

Guys what if i buy a 1700x from microcenter , and also buy a 2 year replacement plan..
Then run the chip at max oc . If it stops working one day you think they would replace it?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Guys what if i buy a 1700x from microcenter , and also buy a 2 year replacement plan..
> Then run the chip at max oc . If it stops working one day you think they would replace it?


As sketchy as that is I don't think there should be any evidence of an OC on the chip itself.

On a more serious note, doing things like that ruins the image that everyone has of the enthusiast crowd. It's also just incredibly wasteful to run something to the point where you know that it will die and just ignoring it. So I'm not going to condone that at all, but I'm not going to stop you either.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Guys what if i buy a 1700x from microcenter , and also buy a 2 year replacement plan..
> Then run the chip at max oc . If it stops working one day you think they would replace it?


While it's tempting, I wouldn't mess it up on purpose either. Gotta agree, not going to condone that myself either. But then again, your paying extra for an extended warranty of some sort, I guess if it came at no cost I'd be 100% against it. Either way, I agree with the post above me.


----------



## MaKeN

Asking that becouse my current intel chip suffered from Oc , and i was keeping it to its max OC at cpu ratio, and lowest cpu core voltage as possible , all within intels specs and even lots lower,....

Im not saying i would do like 4.0 at 1.5v or something ...
if im unlucky again with the chip, just interesting if there is a way that they would discover that it died from OC .
Other that that , they give a 30 day return ploicy for any reason... and you can buy a 2 years protection .
I mean they offer that on an overclockable cpu , so there is a chance someone would oc it








Im not a person like that also, to kinda wait 1 year and 11 months then just up my vcore to 1.6 and run prime95 till cpu dies and go for a fresh one for a replacement
But thx for replying, so i guess there isnt a way to tell if it was oc'ed or not.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Asking that becouse my current intel chip suffered from Oc , and i was keeping it to its max OC at cpu ratio, and lowest cpu core voltage as possible , all within intels specs and even lots lower,....
> 
> Im not saying i would do like 4.0 at 1.5v or something ...
> if im unlucky again with the chip, just interesting if there is a way that they would discover that it died from OC .
> Other that that , they give a 30 day return ploicy for any reason... and you can buy a 2 years protection .
> I mean they offer that on an overclockable cpu , so there is a chance someone would oc it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not a person like that also, to kinda wait 1 year and 11 months then just up my vcore to 1.6 and run prime95 till cpu dies and go for a freah one for a replacement


Just wanted to make my stance on the issue clear. Keep it under the recommended voltage from AMD and I don't really care, but if you run it at 1.5v as you mentioned you would have to know that it would die thus my stance.

I doubt there would be any way for them to actually see what the CPU was run at unless it includes a separate memory chip that stores recorded clocks and voltages. Even then that requires the supposed memory chip to survive whatever killed the rest of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Well, if you return a chip that looks like it blew up from too much stress, then maybe they can tell









You think they can tell? Lol


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Well, if you return a chip that looks like it blew up from too much stress, then maybe they can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they can tell? Lol


Wow, that... how the hell... just wow.

I seriously can't figure out how you would manage to do that unless you had a lightning surge or something along those lines.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Well, if you return a chip that looks like it blew up from too much stress, then maybe they can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they can tell? Lol


Hah , right
Anyway i guess any motherboard wont allow this to happen assuming there is an adequate person owning it








But i see your point


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Guys what if i buy a 1700x from microcenter , and also buy a 2 year replacement plan..
> Then run the chip at max oc . If it stops working one day you think they would replace it?


They used to warrant ocs afaik they stopped. (It was an aftermarket warranty)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Well, if you return a chip that looks like it blew up from too much stress, then maybe they can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they can tell? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that... how the hell... just wow.
> 
> I seriously can't figure out how you would manage to do that unless you had a lightning surge or something along those lines.
Click to expand...

Looks like they stripped it of the gold


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Well, if you return a chip that looks like it blew up from too much stress, then maybe they can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they can tell? Lol


The guy is dumb blames heat.

Amd told him what happened...he crammed volts ala electro migration explanation.

Lamans terms he created an open circuit and got lucky. It can go the other direction to. Closed/short.


----------



## savagebunny

If no one has seen this yet.. This is quite valuable info, and why a lot of us are changing sub-timings. I know some are just copy pasting values, but no idea where to go from there. It's a lot of time consuming stuff to do.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## Chicken Patty

Well from where I got that picture of the demolished CPU said it was crushed, only way that can be explained if you ask me lol.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> If no one has seen this yet.. This is quite valuable info, and why a lot of us are changing sub-timings. I know some are just copy pasting values, but no idea where to go from there. It's a lot of time consuming stuff to do.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


What is said in there about GDM The Stilt posted a while back.

What is said about BankGroupSwap again The Stilt posted a while back. BankGroupSwapAlt has not been mentioned, but guess what The Stilt has explained.

Also the funny thing is if you read his past posts 3200MHz tuned setup I think is his setup they highlighted there. And he did 3466MHz plus in one post has 3520MHz. Hitman/Skydiver was also a test case The Stilt highlighted to use.

Who is Sami mentioned in article?

Currently not by PC, gonna check the timings stated againest The Stilt's.

You may wanna see RAM Info section in my thread and Is RAM MHz king?


----------



## SuperZan

Sami Mäkinen






https://mobile.twitter.com/samimaekinen?lang=en


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is said in there about GDM The Stilt posted a while back.
> 
> What is said about BankGroupSwap again The Stilt posted a while back. BankGroupSwapAlt has not been mentioned, but guess what The Stilt has explained.
> 
> Also the funny thing is if you read his past posts 3200MHz tuned setup I think is his setup they highlighted there. And he did 3466MHz plus in one post has 3520MHz. Hitman/Skydiver was also a test case The Stilt highlighted to use.
> 
> Who is Sami mentioned in article?
> 
> Currently not by PC, gonna check the timings stated againest The Stilt's.
> 
> You may wanna see RAM Info section in my thread and Is RAM MHz king?


Stilt's info is everywhere atm. My board hasn't had access to these timings for a long time unlike the Asus board and everything else.

Either way, this is still a source of info for other people, Stilt isn't the only person out there doing thing my dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Due to my ambient temps, this is as much as I can go with overclock. So I decided to work on my RAM a bit. 2400MHz kit running at 2666MHz, 1.3v to start off. See where I can take it.



showing vcore


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Stilt's info is everywhere atm. My board hasn't had access to these timings for a long time unlike the Asus board and everything else.
> 
> Either way, this is still a source of info for other people, Stilt isn't the only person out there doing thing my dude.


Truth. and that's just one asus board. Dick all for their other products... It is pointless to mention features that are not enabled on other motherboards or which are not currently working.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Well from where I got that picture of the demolished CPU said it was crushed, only way that can be explained if you ask me lol.


I crushed one to. It was called big hammer.


----------



## polkfan

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98150913=1

You guys see this basically what a lot of users here said tighter timings beat faster memory speeds even with Ryzen.

Man so much for the old user saying no one can tell the difference in memory alone it can be a 20FPS difference and Amd showed it


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98150913=1
> 
> You guys see this basically what a lot of users here said tighter timings beat faster memory speeds even with Ryzen.
> 
> Man so much for the old user saying no one can tell the difference in memory alone it can be a 20FPS difference and Amd showed it


makes no difference for the lazy sods who won't tune their own ram. gee maybe next bios...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98150913=1
> 
> You guys see this basically what a lot of users here said tighter timings beat faster memory speeds even with Ryzen.
> 
> Man so much for the old user saying no one can tell the difference in memory alone it can be a 20FPS difference and Amd showed it


Wondering what people are getting on Hynix and non Samsung B-die...

AIDA64 for 3200CL14 with GDM + BGS ON they listed
47914 MB/s Read ---> _CL16 16-18-18-38 I got 47482 MB/s_ (BGS + GDM ON) , similar results with CL16 16-16-16-36
46636 MB/s Write ---> _CL16 16-18-18-38 I got 45912 MB/s_ (BGS + GDM ON) , similar results with CL16 16-16-16-36
41969 MB/s Copy ---> _CL16 16-18-18-38 I got Memory copy 41625 MB/s_ (BGS + GDM ON) , similar results with CL16 16-16-16-36

"our games got a little faster with BGS off, while AIDA64 memory bandwidth was higher with BGS ON."

"DDR4-3200 with aggressive timing adjustments outperformed the looser timings needed to hit DDR4-3520, while 3466 clearly split the difference with the right balance of timings and frequency."


----------



## diaaablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Wondering what people are getting on Hynix and non Samsung B-die...
> 
> AIDA64 for 3200CL14 with GDM + BGS ON they listed
> 47914 MB/s Read ---> _CL16 16-16-16-38 I got 47482 MB/s_ (BGS + GDM ON)
> 46636 MB/s Write ---> _CL16 16-16-16-38 I got 45912 MB/s_ (BGS + GDM ON)
> 41969 MB/s Copy ---> _CL16 16-16-16-38 I got Memory copy 41625 MB/s_ (BGS + GDM ON)
> 
> " our games got a little faster with BGS off, while AIDA64 memory bandwidth was higher with BGS ON."


+

I saw a couple of tests results with 64Gb CMK64GX4M4B3333C16 @3000 and performance there is not bad actually


----------



## dagget3450

Alright so i have a 1700 and Hero 6 coming my way... gonna try to use ram i have laying here but if it sucks ill be looking through the guides posted on here


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Well, if you return a chip that looks like it blew up from too much stress, then maybe they can tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think they can tell? Lol


Ummm, guys, that looks like an old Intel P3 or Celeron cpu built for the 370 socket. I use to easily nuke those chips on my ancient Asus and MSI boards.

Please either verify or exclude my reasoning here in regards to that image posting because it could either be a 370 cpu or an old K7 Athlon/Duron.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Tried to verify it by finding the picture again, but didn't say what CPU it was.


----------



## polkfan

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen-ln2,5116-12.html

Wow did i enjoy reading that it basically means yes Ryzen 7 CPU's are for sure binned. In fact all Ryzen CPU's are.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> yeah I played with the system some more it wasnt a thermal issue. the CPU just wasnt stable under 3+ hours of encoding. but was stable in everything else ive done. I pushed the voltage up to 1.4v @ 3.9 and the issue went away. I encoded five and a half hours or so without any more issues.


Good, glad you got it sorted out.
Quote:


> but as far as convergence. even before I had water and was running an undersized air cooler on stock. id stress the CPU and I would never see the 2 temps get any closer to each other than exactly 20C apart.


I think you have to push Tdie past 90C before the temps will start to converge.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sami Mäkinen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/samimaekinen?lang=en


+rep, thank you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Stilt's info is everywhere atm. My board hasn't had access to these timings for a long time unlike the Asus board and everything else.
> 
> Either way, this is still a source of info for other people, Stilt isn't the only person out there doing thing my dude.


I do not detract value from the AMD Community article. I was only pointing out the info has been out there before.

The Stilt's info for those aspects was in the C6H thread, I did add to my thread ASAP, so peeps could ref.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Truth. and that's just one asus board. Dick all for their other products... It is pointless to mention features that are not enabled on other motherboards or which are not currently working.


True. Been posting where I can and highlighting to Elmor / [email protected], hopefully some action occur, but could well be powers above them don't allow certain options on lower boards







. Which as said before IMO is gimping when shouldn't be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98150913=1
> 
> You guys see this basically what a lot of users here said tighter timings beat faster memory speeds even with Ryzen.
> 
> Man so much for the old user saying no one can tell the difference in memory alone it can be a 20FPS difference and Amd showed it


Reaching 3200MHz DFI bottleneck is sorted, then timings come more into play from what I have noted in my testing and The Stilt's info.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings?sf98150913=1
> 
> You guys see this basically what a lot of users here said tighter timings beat faster memory speeds even with Ryzen.
> 
> Man so much for the old user saying no one can tell the difference in memory alone it can be a 20FPS difference and Amd showed it


Ahh so when i posted results with bgs and gd disabled in 32m and showed a 3 second faster run vs enabled despite the "other guides" over a month ago i was actually right









I stick by tony's quote. Use what *is* fast. Not what you think is fast.

It is just simple math. Ryzen has sort of weak single core ipc...you attack that issue head on in a singlethread bench that benefits from real ipc. Its a domino effect. Faster single core performance = faster period.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is said in there about GDM The Stilt posted a while back.
> 
> What is said about BankGroupSwap again The Stilt posted a while back. BankGroupSwapAlt has not been mentioned, but guess what The Stilt has explained.
> 
> Also the funny thing is if you read his past posts 3200MHz tuned setup I think is his setup they highlighted there. And he did 3466MHz plus in one post has 3520MHz. Hitman/Skydiver was also a test case The Stilt highlighted to use.
> 
> Who is Sami mentioned in article?
> 
> Currently not by PC, gonna check the timings stated againest The Stilt's.
> 
> You may wanna see RAM Info section in my thread and Is RAM MHz king?


Sami is only like the original AMD god that I had the fortune to work along side of. Sami was inducted to AMD from ATIs purchase. He worked for ATI way back when. Sami is also the creator of AMD overdrive...and probably Ryzen Master.

In fact i was inducted to AMD through the ATI as well. I originally was working with an engineer on ATI chipsets manta and grouper..rd480/580.

There is alot you do not know it seems.

As far as AMD goes we are like the old furniture no one gets rid of in a room.

The guy doing all the "work" that does not seem to want to speak on camera in that video while sami addressed press is myself.

Then theres aaron schradin an engineer who designed the lhe evaps for AMD (good friend) and simon solotko (marketing) my previous "handler" who moved on.

The "board" in the video is the one i just posted here a few days ago







or one of the two i had in "rotation" for that event.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sami is only like the original AMD god that I had the fortune to work along side of. Sami was inducted to AMD from ATIs purchase. He worked for ATI way back when. Sami is also the creator of AMD overdrive...and probably Ryzen Master.
> 
> In fact i was inducted to AMD through the ATI as well. I originally was working with an engineer on ATI chipsets manta and grouper..rd480/580.
> 
> There is alot you do not know it seems.
> 
> As far as AMD goes we are like the old furniture no one gets rid of in a room.


Never said I knew it all







, so I asked and SuperZan helped me out







. May I add without commenting on what I do or do not know







. I would assume there is plenty you do not know, as much as I do not know and vice-versa







. Deeming from one question that it seems I do not know alot is pretty unfair I think.

I had seen that video before Brian, it was just that I had not taken note of Sami's name and researched it. Until ~2yrs ago I never knew of The Stilt. It can be a case of sometimes a person has not googled or come across xyz "thing". I never knew of you until again researching stuff







.

Sometimes the old has to go to make room for the new







, I know I did as I couldn't keep old furniture when needed new







. By that I do not wish to start a post war with you, but merely stating sometimes the new is needed and the old may have served it's time.


----------



## chew*

Stilt is old to...he left and came back as have I numerous times. Old furniture once again. Maybe you guys should replace us all then?

I would and should be retired.

Maybe when someone shows respectable AMD results in 32m i can quit. Until then. There is no replacement for me.

Nor is there a replacement for me when failure is not an option is the #1 requirement. I am just to stubborn to fail or give up.

I am just giving you a history. All 3 of us are oldschool players in the AMD category.

There is also one other person who rarely got mention pete hardman. An engineer who overclocked.

Unfortunately we lost him when AMD "restructured"...a valuable asset that was lost imo.

My thing is this. I show what is possible on the xtreme front...not how its possible.

Why?

Because when someone finally figures out the how without a handout I know they actually learned the how.

Learning the how means they now understand the how and it means they no longer need someone to hold there hand.

No one holds my hand.

That imo is knowledge.


----------



## gupsterg

As some of your post, seems to me you are upset by my previous comment. I shall refrain from discussion. Again as always it seems a post war starts.

I bid you good day.


----------



## chew*

I am not upset.
I am just educating you on the history.

You appear to think stilts new and us old furniture should step aside by your comment ( or the way I interpreted it ).

We are all old furniture is the reality. Fwiw new furniture sucks ( just read all the unedited launch day reviews ). The old stuff was built to last









The Stilt made a return in this thread









Time/date. Also a very good read. What were we working on? Memory/Performance/bugs as usual. Par for the course on AMD.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?273612-What-s-the-current-Llano-APU-vantage-wr


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What OS and Power Settings do you use?
> 
> I believe, in Windows 10, Performance Mode actually scores lower and erratic. Balance Mode and Ryzen Balanced Mode fixed that issue.


I tried both but the thing is so inconsistent in win10 at least thats not even funny, os wise ryzen needs more os optimization as current its not showing it..
One of the reasons i didnt buy into the benchmarks in the beginning i was seeing perf galore all over reviews then i saw ddr4 speed gains i said hell no i need one of those..

Not too shabby for a ryzen cpu.. Not for gaming they said lol
this card is guaranteed 11+k on my [email protected]@2600ddr3
still can pinpoint the damn issue


but now my attention went to the ti lol i will get back to ryzen once i finish testing this gpu


----------



## chew*

Maybe now ASUS will get there act together.

Losing AMD 32m PI WR to ASROCK with 300MHz less clock on cpu is humiliating to say the least.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Stilt is old to...he left and came back as have I numerous times. Old furniture once again. Maybe you guys should replace us all then?


Just like OLD furniture you become much sort after and collected, simply because your workmanship is far superior to what is being produced elsewhere these days







.


----------



## soulwrath

Had a question, with the price drop f the ryzen 1700x and 1800x, would assume that the 1700x is still a better value over the 1800x for that 1-3% performance increase and lower voltage? Also has anyone been able to successfully get the gskill flare 3200 up to 3466/3600 on the ch6 board? Thanks guys looking forward to your progression with the continuous bios update from AMD


----------



## mus1mus

If you will be overclocking, no performance difference can be had if both are running at same speeds. Puck what your heart desires.

3466 - 3600 will need memory sensitive tests to see the actual gains or losses in performance. I'm fine with 3200MHz RAM.

In other news:
A bunch of guys are going deep into CPU PLL 1.8 Voltage. Imma say, I'm cool with it set to minimum. 1.5V on CH6!

LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you will be overclocking, no performance difference can be had if both are running at same speeds. Puck what your heart desires.
> 
> 3466 - 3600 will need memory sensitive tests to see the actual gains or losses in performance. I'm fine with 3200MHz RAM.
> 
> In other news:
> *A bunch of guys are going deep into CPU PLL 1.8 Voltage. Imma say, I'm cool with it set to minimum. 1.5V on CH6!
> *
> LOL


Why? Is it not that higher CPU PLL grant better overclocks or possible at lower volts? That was the case on the 990 FX platform.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you will be overclocking, no performance difference can be had if both are running at same speeds. Puck what your heart desires.
> 
> 3466 - 3600 will need memory sensitive tests to see the actual gains or losses in performance. I'm fine with 3200MHz RAM.
> 
> In other news:
> *A bunch of guys are going deep into CPU PLL 1.8 Voltage. Imma say, I'm cool with it set to minimum. 1.5V on CH6!
> *
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is it not that higher CPU PLL grant better overclocks or possible at lower volts? That was the case on the 990 FX platform.
Click to expand...

It doesn't limit my OC.









Heck, I can run longer stability with it kept low on a semi-stable setting. Go figure.









Is it due to less Volts or due to *FAKE* temps?


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, I don't know man, didn't temper with it yet.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you will be overclocking, no performance difference can be had if both are running at same speeds. Puck what your heart desires.
> 
> 3466 - 3600 will need memory sensitive tests to see the actual gains or losses in performance. I'm fine with 3200MHz RAM.
> 
> In other news:
> A bunch of guys are going deep into CPU PLL 1.8 Voltage. Imma say, I'm cool with it set to minimum. 1.5V on CH6!
> 
> LOL


Thanks Mus1mus.

so the gskill flares should be fine and i could manually just oc the sticks to the 3466 range and pray for the best. but jesus 1.8 -_-


----------



## chew*

1.8 pll is default. asus ln2 mode sets it to 2.1.

Asrock for example lowest is 1.7. I am running 1.7 on ln2. I see no major gains/loss.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Thanks Mus1mus.
> 
> so the gskill flares should be fine and i could manually just oc the sticks to the 3466 range and pray for the best. but jesus 1.8 -_-


3466 is possibly not worth running if you're sacrificing tighter timings at 3200. or 3333.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 3466 is possibly not worth running if you're sacrificing tighter timings at 3200. or 3333.


so then just stick with the 3200 timing of the flares @ cas 14?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so then just stick with the 3200 timing of the flares @ cas 14?


well no, very simply don't settle for cas 14 at 3200. if you can run cas 14 at 3333 or 3466. You'll want to test what you can achieve at the higher frequency. A lot of the time the higher frequency on ram is negated by the performance of the timings you have to use to achieve it.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings

This article makes it easier to see.


----------



## polkfan

In that blog post by Amd they showed turning off BankGroupSwap can improve performance in games on my board i also got BankGroupSwap ALT what is the difference should i try turning both off?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 1.8 pll is default. asus ln2 mode sets it to 2.1.
> 
> Asrock for example lowest is 1.7. I am running 1.7 on ln2. I see no major gains/loss.


Now, that's a relief. I thought I am the only one running PLL lower than stock.









At least on Dry Ice, benches longer with it at 1.5 than at 1.8V.


----------



## polkfan

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/%5B/URL

Edit then again CPU-Z shows i have single-rank

https://postimg.org/image/m8xfhd2ub/

Just gonna take my ram out and see for myself doesn't memory chips on one side only mean single rank memory?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/%5B/URL
> 
> Edit then again CPU-Z shows i have single-rank
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/m8xfhd2ub/
> 
> Just gonna take my ram out and see for myself doesn't memory chips on one side only mean single rank memory?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/0_20

dual ranked samsung e die...

intetresting. and no, chips on one side only does not preclude the possibility that it's dual ranked or vice versa...

oh, and that's the same list btw. not sure which our OP updates sooner but the same list none-the-less.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now, that's a relief. I thought I am the only one running PLL lower than stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least on Dry Ice, benches longer with it at 1.5 than at 1.8V.


The board or chip i have been using is completely stupid on ln2 so i see no benefit. Can not even valid 5.3 so pretty much a dud. Also needs 1.41 for 4.0 so dud on air and cold it seems.

It cbb @ -120 every reboot regardless of any voltage/setting i use so i just chose to use the least. Acted the fool on c6h also so meh.

Chip hates volts anyway. Over 1.75 vcore it is unhappy and 1.7 is its happy place.

Despite all the baggage the chip has i can still produce "results".

If i get a decent chip...all bets are off.

On a side note. One thing good about it. It just keeps working no matter how hard i abuse it.


----------



## hotstocks

Well about the PLL voltage. My temps don't change with sense skew off.
But both 1.75v and 1.85v fail much sooner in Y-cruncher than default, which
I manually set at 1.8v. 1.8v just seems the best, no reason to mess with it.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/0_20
> 
> dual ranked samsung e die...
> 
> intetresting. and no, chips on one side only does not preclude the possibility that it's dual ranked or vice versa...
> 
> oh, and that's the same list btw. not sure which our OP updates sooner but the same list none-the-less.


It is interesting and perhaps this is why i've been lucky running at 2933mhz since 1.0.0.4.

Also to all the linustechtip forum haters i get it and i agree 100% but i will not stop in trying to help users their haha, I think some are getting it if i can stop a few users from being idiots then i can feel good about going to that site.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> It is interesting and perhaps this is why i've been lucky running at 2933mhz since 1.0.0.4.
> 
> Also to all the linustechtip forum haters i get it and i agree 100% but i will not stop in trying to help users their haha, I think some are getting it if i can stop a few users from being idiots then i can feel good about going to that site.


That site is probably populated by thousands of small smartass Linuses.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now, that's a relief. I thought I am the only one running PLL lower than stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least on Dry Ice, benches longer with it at 1.5 than at 1.8V.
> 
> 
> 
> The board or chip i have been using is completely stupid on ln2 so i see no benefit. Can not even valid 5.3 so pretty much a dud. Also needs 1.41 for 4.0 so dud on air and cold it seems.
> 
> It cbb @ -120 every reboot regardless of any voltage/setting i use so i just chose to use the least. Acted the fool on c6h also so meh.
> 
> Chip hates volts anyway. Over 1.75 vcore it is unhappy and 1.7 is its happy place.
> 
> Despite all the baggage the chip has i can still produce "results".
> 
> If i get a decent chip...all bets are off.
> 
> On a side note. One thing good about it. It just keeps working no matter how hard i abuse it.
Click to expand...

Luck of the draw. Can't argue much about it.

I am hitting temp threshold on Dry Ice with my 1800X at 1.65ish VCore which is understandable. And me being a noob didn't help much either.








I don't know yet how much I can push this on LN2. Tho I have validated 5.4 with some stuff disabled for giggles.

Most of the issues I have been into have been caused by changing memory straps on cold which I learned not to do ever.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> In that blog post by Amd they showed turning off BankGroupSwap can improve performance in games on my board i also got BankGroupSwap ALT what is the difference should i try turning both off?


BankGroupSwap on [Auto] should = Enabled, BankGroupSwapAlt on [Auto] should = Disabled.

BankGroupSwap: [Disabled] improves real world performance and you lose some performance in synthetic RAM benches. BankGroupSwapAlt: [Enabled] gives you back performance in synthetic RAM benches but without loss to real world performance. They are mutually exclusive settings, they can both be disabled, but shouldn't both be enabled.

This is best setup for single rank, 1 dimm per channel, any other setup it is case if leaving BGS / BGSA at defaults. I had tested for myself and there is also insight from The Stilt in OP of my thread in signature.


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well about the PLL voltage. My temps don't change with sense skew off.
> But both 1.75v and 1.85v fail much sooner in Y-cruncher than default, which
> I manually set at 1.8v. 1.8v just seems the best, no reason to mess with it.


You are right, they dont change when Sense skew is disabled. But on default for my 1800x with sense skew enabled it does change!

Check our test results below:

*1700 Sense skew disabled:* Link

*1800x Sense skew enabled:* Link

*1800x Sense skew disabled:* Link

Edit: Tested on the CH6 mobo!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man my ram just wont hit 3200 no matter what I try. Has there been any developments as far as getting memory for my kit higher? Corsair 3200 rated at cas 16 on the b350 prime plus. 2800 rock solid 2933 can be had not as solid in my opinion and anything higher is ca put.

Other note I apologize about not following up with the pstates if its still up in the air im willing to still test on my win10 machine for us lower end borders.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Man my ram just wont hit 3200 no matter what I try. Has there been any developments as far as getting memory for my kit higher? Corsair 3200 rated at cas 16 on the b350 prime plus. 2800 rock solid 2933 can be had not as solid in my opinion and anything higher is ca put.
> 
> Other note I apologize about not following up with the pstates if its still up in the air im willing to still test on my win10 machine for us lower end borders.


Are you on PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0805 (AGESA 1.0.0.6)?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/

What timings have you tried?

V_SOC?


----------



## chew*

VRM testing @ 4.0 worst case scenario with 1800x and prime b350 plus.






1-2 min then fast forward to 26min...rest is pointless waiting.

The short of it. It survived most likely due to luck.

It also logged temps via IR (a proven accurate meter) over 150 celcius on the PCB..Thermal runaway anyone?

Absolutely 0 safties other than Ryzen throttling kicking.

Had throttling been bypassed by say water cooling....I am fairly certain we would have seen fire works.

Cheers.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Couple of questions because I cant be bothered searching







.

1. Whats the average vcore for the 1800X at stock?

2. Whats the average vcore for the 1800X at 3.9 - 4.1GHz?

Gonna be ordering a H100i V2 in the next few days and wanna undervolt it for a while before clocking it.

Thanks







.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Are you on PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0805 (AGESA 1.0.0.6)?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> What timings have you tried?
> 
> V_SOC?


My faut yes im on Agesa .6 and Ive tried the range of timings from what the specs call for to well below and above. Nothing will work as it acts like its doing a cold bootup. In my case cold boots are a PITA restarts until it warms up allegedly. But I digress IO have tried ProcODT 48Ohm - 68ohm. 1t and 2t geqardown mode enable and disable. Nothing works man.

@Chew I respect you believe it or not but I find the "its survived out of pure luck" and some of your vids to sound a bit bias. You also keep referencing a chipset instead of phases, chokes, VRM quality, etc. Comes off a bit inflammatory instead of precise truth seeking. Higher end chipsets mean nothing. Zero. Zip. Nadda. **Cough X299** I say this because noobs as we all like to worry about will then adopt the thinking lower chipsets are garbage buying a X370 only to find out its a dog turd if he goes based soley off that info.


----------



## chew*

150 c is just bad news not bias. I already knew the temp outcome which is why I suggest less...I just had no proof.

150+c is absolutely 100% pure luck nothing bad happened. I will let others explain the why. I am only showing. Tired of debating.

it is a generalization yes i admit. Some x370 are just as bad.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Man my ram just wont hit 3200 no matter what I try. Has there been any developments as far as getting memory for my kit higher? Corsair 3200 rated at cas 16 on the b350 prime plus. 2800 rock solid 2933 can be had not as solid in my opinion and anything higher is ca put.
> 
> Other note I apologize about not following up with the pstates if its still up in the air im willing to still test on my win10 machine for us lower end borders.


zenstates works for asus users on all the boards, bios level pstate will be at some point unless they use it for market segmentation.

k17 meanwhile works. Other utilities are getting their vendor branded names eventually...

Is it the CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> VRM testing @ 4.0 worst case scenario with 1800x and prime b350 plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2 min then fast forward to 26min...rest is pointless waiting.
> 
> The short of it. It survived most likely due to luck.
> 
> It also logged temps via IR (a proven accurate meter) over 150 celcius on the PCB..Thermal runaway anyone?
> 
> Absolutely 0 safties other than Ryzen throttling kicking.
> 
> Had throttling been bypassed by say water cooling....I am fairly certain we would have seen fire works.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the video man!

Why didn't the mobo power off with 150C on the capacitors? Insane...

This mobo even with the best Japanese capacitors when you will go water to prevent throttling it will die easily not even a joke. Or at least it will last for 1 month


----------



## CriticalOne

Yikes. I definately won't be overclocking my 1700 past 3.6GHz then, if even ATX B350 boards are struggling to keep their VRMs cool.

I am looking at a new cooler but i'm not sure if I need to get a downdraft cooler or I can go ahead with a CLC/tower.


----------



## polkfan

Like i said won't be pushing my board and will be selling it on ebay as well as my nintendo switch as i don't play it and then i'll have the money to buy a better board.

For now 1.2V
Get my memory tweaked mainly for fun
Keep my stock fan over my VRM until i get a new board
Possibly lower core voltage as i think i can get away with slightly less for 3.6Ghz, 3.7 needs 1.225-1.25V

Trying to convince some users at linustechtips to keep voltage in check on B350 all of them are like 1.425V is fine OH but i'm seeing 120C on VRM in software of course.

Some users there are at least knowledgeable and reference bullzoid and what not, which claims the same thing as chew.


----------



## polkfan

Like i posted over at my boards thread from a bios standpoint i have been satisfied with my board if anything i love the layout and heck i even prefer the look of my board BUT its the VRM man. I wish i could get a MSI board with the memory support and bios support that my B350 board has but with great high-end VRM.

Good thing i also like Asrock a lot not a fan of Asus and never ever been a fan of Gigabyte more from a bios standpoint but this time they even have the worst VRM for temps(EDIT on b350) not sure about components however.

From reading i'm not even sure my ram will do as good as it does on the asrock x370 taichi compared to my current setup. Something tells me i have a good chip though as it seems to be stable at lower voltages then other 1700's that i've been reading about.


----------



## CriticalOne

With the limited amount of micro ATX AM4 options, my 4+2 MSi board is already the best thing I can get with respect to VRMs. I will just have to settle for 1.25V as the voltage I will dare not to exceed. I will try to get 3.625 or maybe 3650 MHz, but I doubt I can go beyond that.

Oh well. I'm grateful that I was even allowed to overclock my 1700 at all, so I'm not really that let down.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 150 c is just bad news not bias. I already knew the temp outcome which is why I suggest less...I just had no proof.
> 
> 150+c is absolutely 100% pure luck nothing bad happened. I will let others explain the why. I am only showing. Tired of debating.
> 
> it is a generalization yes i admit. Some x370 are just as bad.


Was not trying to debate you again. Just saying I dont believe in hyperbole, because I know this time next year you'll hear a bunch of noobs saying b350 does not overclock. Which is absolute crap and we both know it. We agree not the best for top OCing stability i amend my statement and agree 3.6 at roughly 1.3 and below should be safe but not much more. I respect you man, I just like to argue with people I perceive to be full of it. No offense to you at first you seemed like it. On top of that ive been a huge grouch lately as I got diagnosed with some crap illness and its tuff top deal with it all sometimes, but thats not a license to be a jerk off so you have my apologies if I ever went there with you.

Back to my ram issue @Yendor and anyone else. Yes that is my ram kit CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

EDIT: If anyone like pushing the envelope like me ont he old shart style asrock boards with garbage VRMs on the FX platform I was able to OC heavily had throttling a bit slapped a cpu fan over them and got rid of the throttling. More phases just means "cleaner" power more of the time. If you can keep thermals under control there is zero issue from my experience at least.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 150 c is just bad news not bias. I already knew the temp outcome which is why I suggest less...I just had no proof.
> 
> 150+c is absolutely 100% pure luck nothing bad happened. I will let others explain the why. I am only showing. Tired of debating.
> 
> it is a generalization yes i admit. Some x370 are just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Was not trying to debate you again. Just saying I dont believe in hyperbole, because I know this time next year you'll hear a bunch of noobs saying b350 does not overclock. Which is absolute crap and we both know it. We agree not the best for top OCing stability i amend my statement and agree 3.6 at roughly 1.3 and below should be safe but not much more. I respect you man, I just like to argue with people I perceive to be full of it. No offense to you at first you seemed like it. On top of that ive been a huge grouch lately as I got diagnosed with some crap illness and its tuff top deal with it all sometimes, but thats not a license to be a jerk off so you have my apologies if I ever went there with you.
> 
> Back to my ram issue @Yendor and anyone else. Yes that is my ram kit CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> EDIT: If anyone like pushing the envelope like me ont he old shart style asrock boards with garbage VRMs on the FX platform I was able to OC heavily had throttling a bit slapped a cpu fan over them and got rid of the throttling. More phases just means "cleaner" power more of the time. If you can keep thermals under control there is zero issue from my experience at least.
Click to expand...

Hahaha yea, I won't tell you how many times Thats been proven wrong


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Back to my ram issue @Yendor and anyone else. Yes that is my ram kit CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> EDIT: If anyone like pushing the envelope like me ont he old shart style asrock boards with garbage VRMs on the FX platform I was able to OC heavily had throttling a bit slapped a cpu fan over them and got rid of the throttling. More phases just means "cleaner" power more of the time. If you can keep thermals under control there is zero issue from my experience at least.


somewhat higher voltage may have helped another user hit rated speed and primary timings of 16.18.18.18.36 but it seems to be an annoying kit for most owners. m die I think? prefer different procodt than 53.3 (apparent default for asus). bank group swap preferably disabled and not having it I don't know if geardown will affect it one way or the other. Stable at lower speed with good timings is acceptable in lieu of crappy timings at higher (not crazy about cas 16 at 3200 myself)

Asus hasn't pushed the full set of features in 1.0.0.6 down to the lower tier boards. Present but locked I believe. Perhaps sometime soon. I'm not holding my breath for more agesa changes focused heavily on memory and when the vendors haven't pushed all of 6's features yet i don't see why amd would feel any pressure to either.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hahaha yea, I won't tell you how many times Thats been proven wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> somewhat higher voltage may have helped another user hit rated speed and primary timings of 16.18.18.18.36 but it seems to be an annoying kit for most owners. m die I think? prefer different procodt than 53.3 (apparent default for asus). bank group swap preferably disabled and not having it I don't know if geardown will affect it one way or the other. Stable at lower speed with good timings is acceptable in lieu of crappy timings at higher (not crazy about cas 16 at 3200 myself)
> 
> Asus hasn't pushed the full set of features in 1.0.0.6 down to the lower tier boards. Present but locked I believe. Perhaps sometime soon. I'm not holding my breath for more agesa changes focused heavily on memory and when the vendors haven't pushed all of 6's features yet i don't see why amd would feel any pressure to either.


Right on turns out I picked a real winner kit. In my defense it was the only one left at frys and I asked for flares first. lol

I guess I try and lock down lower timings first. As for the pstates someone got that working in a single program or what? I want my OC to throttle depending on use.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Right on turns out I picked a real winner kit. In my defense it was the only one left at frys and I asked for flares first. lol
> 
> I guess I try and lock down lower timings first. As for the pstates someone got that working in a single program or what? I want my OC to throttle depending on use.


pstate oc in bios is probably present but locked for now on that board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Right on turns out I picked a real winner kit. In my defense it was the only one left at frys and I asked for flares first. lol
> 
> I guess I try and lock down lower timings first. As for the pstates someone got that working in a single program or what? I want my OC to throttle depending on use.


Also run at 18 20 20 20 38 and 1.36? fugly.

here's elmor's post for asuszenstates which hasn't had any trouble working for any of the other asus boards.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10520_20#post_26033910


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> With the limited amount of micro ATX AM4 options, my 4+2 MSi board is already the best thing I can get with respect to VRMs. I will just have to settle for 1.25V as the voltage I will dare not to exceed. I will try to get 3.625 or maybe 3650 MHz, but I doubt I can go beyond that.
> 
> Oh well. I'm grateful that I was even allowed to overclock my 1700 at all, so I'm not really that let down.


I think they have better ITX boards for VRM then M-ATX perhaps its just not as popular?

I guess from my own standpoint i'd always want full ATX for my main PC unless i wanted to build a HTPC then i'd want ITX.

Also yeah taking the CPU from 3.2Ghz all core turbo to 3.6-3.7 is still pretty huge.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Just tried to even lower cas at 2800 and it threw a fit. ugh. Will be replacing with tridents or flares when I get back to work thanks again yendor.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Just tried to even lower cas at 2800 and it threw a fit. ugh. Will be replacing with tridents or flares when I get back to work thanks again yendor.


Trident -z 3200 c14 works. Flare x was hit or miss pre 1006 on prime b350 plus


----------



## KarathKasun

So, I finally got Hynix memory at 3200. You have to set EVERY memory timing by hand, I got the baseline from the 'auto' settings for 2800 on my board. Leaving anything on 'auto' results in a no-boot situation @ 3200. Whatever the microcode is doing for some of the auto timings as you crank the speed up seems to not jive with Hynix ram. It seems to be over loosening some of the more esoteric latency values, but Ill likely never find out exactly what it is doing as I cant get it to boot so I can see what is going on in those cases.

The timings are REALLY bad but it boots now. 3200 20-20-20-20-48 @ 1.36v, not too bad for a kit rated at 2133 15-15-15-15-36 I guess.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> So, I finally got Hynix memory at 3200. You have to set EVERY memory timing by hand, I got the baseline from the 'auto' settings for 2800 on my board. Leaving anything on 'auto' results in a no-boot situation @ 3200. Whatever the microcode is doing for some of the auto timings as you crank the speed up seems to not jive with Hynix ram. It seems to be over loosening some of the more esoteric latency values, but Ill likely never find out exactly what it is doing as I cant get it to boot so I can see what is going on in those cases.
> 
> The timings are REALLY bad but it boots now. 3200 20-20-20-20-48 @ 1.36v, not too bad for a kit rated at 2133 15-15-15-15-36 I guess.


Yeah really bad kit, still is impressive is capable of running on 3200MHz, most HyniX kits are running 3200MHz on 16CL, so is not that bad...
My memory is rated on 15CL and 3000MHz, i did not test the 14CL on 3200 for now, but other guy with the same kit did test, and was not stable. But was ok on CL14 on 3000...
One thing is for sure, the point to 3200MHz is ok for the pockets, but above 3200 it starts to get ugly, and nasty and burn your pockets just for about only 400MHz, but after some time the B-Die will get much more cheaper, and this will be not problem..


----------



## chew*

Ryzen Throttling exploited and caught on video.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ryzen Throttling exploited and caught on video.


Thanks again!

Probably CPUZ polling rate is not fast enough to catch ryzen throttling?

Dunno I still haven't got ryzen to play with.... So jealous, it looks like a fun cpu for sub zero


----------



## chew*

I think it has more to do with cpu multipliers and cpu-z not coded to catch it? I don't honestly know the why it is not catching it. I had to come up with a setup below default multi or @ stock multi to catch it in action.

Above does not register it yet temps peg at same max and performance drops.


----------



## hurricane28

What about HWINFO64? Does it catch it too?


----------



## chew*

Only in this specific configuration.

Basically if you peg a temp of 75c to 85c on at least a few boards in hwinfo and can not exceed it. Your throttling.


----------



## hurricane28

Okey, why not running the test again with HWINFO64 instead of CPU-Z? You can get a lot more reading with HWINFO64 than with CPU-Z. You can monitor temps, volts, how much power draw etc. etc. Than you have an more clear picture whats going on.

Its a nice video but i didn't see temps.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okey, why not running the test again with HWINFO64 instead of CPU-Z? You can get a lot more reading with HWINFO64 than with CPU-Z. You can monitor temps, volts, how much power draw etc. etc. Than you have an more clear picture whats going on.
> 
> Its a nice video but i didn't see temps.


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3080484/

Power draw is innacurate in hwinfo fwiw.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx.

What is your point actually? Your CPU is at 75 c so of course its going to throttle. What are your digi+ settings? Did you set the CPU capability and power duty control higher?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3080484/
> 
> Power draw is innacurate in hwinfo fwiw.


I know that @Mumak did some work on the Asus C6H to get it to accurately report power draw.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/4090#post_25949678


----------



## chew*

The point is explained in video.

Fwiw in certain applications i can trigger throttling at 1.3 and 3.8 like say stability testing which therefore null and voids the outcome of the testing.

2 solutions if you are getting poor performance in realworld apps.

Clock lower with less voltage or cool cpu better.

The grand point of it all is clockspeed is not king. Performance is. If less performs more. Less is more.

The other point is just because you can not catch it in software...does not mean it is not happening.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is explained in video.
> 
> Fwiw in certain applications i can trigger throttling at 1.3 and 3.8 like say stability testing which therefore null and voids the outcome of the testing.
> 
> 2 solutions if you are getting poor performance in realworld apps.
> 
> Clock lower with less voltage or cool cpu better.
> 
> The grand point of it all is clockspeed is not king. Performance is. If less performs more. Less is more.
> 
> The other point is just because you can not catch it in software...does not mean it is not happening.


Totally agree with you. Consistency matters a lot too in everyday usage. As you said, sometimes a little less is in fact more.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is explained in video.
> 
> Fwiw in certain applications i can trigger throttling at 1.3 and 3.8 like say stability testing which therefore null and voids the outcome of the testing.
> 
> 2 solutions if you are getting poor performance in realworld apps.
> 
> Clock lower with less voltage or cool cpu better.
> 
> *The grand point of it all is clockspeed is not king. Performance is. If less performs more. Less is more.*
> 
> The other point is just because you can not catch it in software...does not mean it is not happening.


Yes, yes, yes. A huge part of tuning should always be testing your workload under different conditions to find out what settings lead to the best performance for your use-case. Just barrelling to high clock and memory speeds isn't going to give you all of the information you need for a really well-tuned machine oriented to your workload.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I think it has more to do with cpu multipliers and cpu-z not coded to catch it? I don't honestly know the why it is not catching it. I had to come up with a setup below default multi or @ stock multi to catch it in action.
> 
> Above does not register it yet temps peg at same max and performance drops.


Might be something to that. The was an issue with asrock boards (I forget what chipset) where the VRM readout was faked, and reporting incorrect temp and vcore. so not a stretch to assume something similar can happen here. Manufactures like to cover up things from time to time.


----------



## mus1mus

But the Taichi is actually running very cool. Way cooler than the CH6 for that matter actually.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the Taichi is actually running very cool. Way cooler than the CH6 for that matter actually.


I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 56C max on VRM's with a completely overkill 1.3625 vcore, LLC2 on IBT AVX Very High. 1700X @3.9GHz, with a custom CPU loop (rad is 280x45mm). Pretty warm ambient of about 85F.

Edit: Unfortunately I think ambient temps are the driving factor for these VRM temps. Still, nothing compared to my old Giga 990FXA-UD3, god, that thing had a built in VRM microwave.


----------



## chew*

Yah it is not vrm throttle its ryzen cpu throttle.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah it is not vrm throttle its ryzen cpu throttle.


Did I completely go off topic? Sorry if I did. Thought we were talking about motherboard VRM temps.

Taichi has cooler CPU temps than C6H? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

They are talking VRMs at least the other guy was. You also gotta remember that not every chip will perform the same. For instance chew saw throttling at what 3.8 1.3v? thats laughable on my board im above that and having zero issues. But im not a noob who just sets the offsets then leaves everything alone. I set proper cooling and airflow up. My VRMs are nice and steady. If only this stupid board had a sensor, i have to use probes. Heck im willing to bet my ryzen would die long before my vrm will due to Ryzen allegedly being prone to migration. Ive been up at 4.1 with dang near 1.5 and could not see throttling...because it BSOD'd. lol

Its like I said most boards will get you atleast up to 3.6-3.8 after that ryzen has almost no room to OC anyways regardless of VRMs. Im beating a dead horse though so ill go back to my cave now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the Taichi is actually running very cool. Way cooler than the CH6 for that matter actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 56C max on VRM's with a completely overkill 1.3625 vcore, LLC2 on IBT AVX Very High. 1700X @3.9GHz, with a custom CPU loop (rad is 280x45mm). Pretty warm ambient of about 85F.
> 
> Edit: Unfortunately I think ambient temps are the driving factor for these VRM temps. Still, nothing compared to my old Giga 990FXA-UD3, god, that thing had a built in VRM microwave.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah it is not vrm throttle its ryzen cpu throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I completely go off topic? Sorry if I did. Thought we were talking about motherboard VRM temps.
> 
> Taichi has cooler CPU temps than C6H? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense...
Click to expand...

What doesn't make sense is how blinded you are into thinking that you have a board with a superior VRM Design than everyone.

I only that board board was mine, I'll throw you a lot of screenshots and side by side testing.

But even then, my scenario is different from yours. One, you are just running at 3.9 while my chip does 4.1 at the VCore you mentioned.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the Taichi is actually running very cool. Way cooler than the CH6 for that matter actually.


think we're talking about an intel chipset.of the past...


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What doesn't make sense is how blinded you are into thinking that you have a board with a superior VRM Design than everyone.
> 
> I only that board board was mine, I'll throw you a lot of screenshots and side by side testing.
> 
> But even then, my scenario is different from yours. One, you are just running at 3.9 while my chip does 4.1 at the VCore you mentioned.


Man, you're quick to insult. With your response....mine is....I honestly don't care. I'm well within the operating temperatures of the VRM's and am very happy with my OC.

Edit: I was asking him to show me his screenshots, so if you got some lets see them. Jeez man.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the Taichi is actually running very cool. Way cooler than the CH6 for that matter actually.
> 
> 
> 
> think we're talking about an intel chipset.of the past...
Click to expand...

Past is past.

I have never advised an Asrock for 990FX for that matter.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 56C max on VRM's with a completely overkill 1.3625 vcore, LLC2 on IBT AVX Very High. 1700X @3.9GHz, with a custom CPU loop (rad is 280x45mm). Pretty warm ambient of about 85F.
> 
> Edit: Unfortunately I think ambient temps are the driving factor for these VRM temps. Still, nothing compared to my old Giga 990FXA-UD3, god, that thing had a built in VRM microwave.


Am I missing something?

Completely overkill vcore @ 1.36? Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Completely overkill vcore @ 1.36? Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?


I'm currently IBT AVX Very High stable at HWINfO64 1.33vcore (forgot my BIOS setting), so I guess it's not "completely overkill" but I did have quite a bit of overhead on that OC. I can probably keep dropping volts, I've just been lazy. Also, before you say IBT AVX Very High is insufficient, I'll just say it's what I like to use and have never had any crashes with it, even after some substantial folding hours.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What doesn't make sense is how blinded you are into thinking that you have a board with a superior VRM Design than everyone.
> 
> I only that board board was mine, I'll throw you a lot of screenshots and side by side testing.
> 
> But even then, my scenario is different from yours. One, you are just running at 3.9 while my chip does 4.1 at the VCore you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you're quick to insult. With your response....mine is....I honestly don't care. I'm well within the operating temperatures of the VRM's and am very happy with my OC.
> 
> Edit: I was asking him to show me his screenshots, so if you got some lets see them. Jeez man.
Click to expand...

Whut? Insult? You might be reading the text with a bad misconception.

You are the one who said, it doesn't make sense for the Taichi to have a lower VRM temp than your CH6.









If you are to question someone, at least do your self a favor and try to work with some other boards.

It could have been terrible on my side if I said my Gigabyte K7 has better temps than your CH6.

For the quick time I have had a hand on the Taichi, it didn't break 50C on the VRMs. Sure other users can chime in.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whut? Insult? You might be reading the text with a bad misconception.
> 
> You are the one who said, it doesn't make sense for the Taichi to have a lower VRM temp than your CH6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are to question someone, at least do your self a favor and try to work with some other boards.
> 
> It could have been terrible on my side if I said my Gigabyte K7 has better temps than your CH6.
> 
> For the quick time I have had a hand on the Taichi, it didn't break 50C on the VRMs. Sure other users can chime in.


I never said that it doesn't make sense for the VRM's to be cooler...I said that with the clear indication of it being relevant to CPU temperatures.

I wanna see some Taichi VRM temp's, that's it. That's all I'm asking for haha.


----------



## mus1mus

You might wanna word things up better next time then.









"Taichi has cooler CPU temps than C6H? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense..."

This ^ doesn't seem to indicate what you are trying to say now.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Two questions:

1: Does Taichi have lower VRM temps than a C6H at equivalent ambient temperatures/volts/cooling? Hard to test, but that would be interesting to know.
2: Disregarding VRM temperature influence on CPU temperature, will an equivalent CPU run cooler in a Taichi board? Because if it does, THAT is what doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## chew*

Ok relax.

I think it goes like this from my testing.

Taichi
C6H
Msi titanium
K7/G5

Apples to apples vrm temp wise passive cooled no mods out of the box.

In fact i think c6h and msi were really close. Cruddy fets vs decent fets battles slab of aluminum vs actually decent heatsink.

Cpu no clue. Subject to change per bios lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok relax.
> 
> I think it goes like this from my testing.
> 
> Taichi
> C6H
> Msi titanium
> K7/G5
> 
> Apples to apples vrm temp wise passive cooled no mods out of the box.
> 
> In fact i think c6h and msi were really close. Cruddy fets vs decent battles slab of aluminum vs actually decent heatsink.
> 
> Cpu no clue. Subject to change per bios lol.


Put a fan on that heatsink and the Titanium will laugh at the other boards







.


----------



## chew*

You mean blow air at the sensor?

IR says the vrm on taichi wins at the pcb with fans in the proper load environment.

The bigger point however is it just does not need a fan on it at all and costs $100 less.

Heck even biostar gives a fan away for much less money but msi did not.

You must have forgot i have the msi. I know better


----------



## polkfan

Man people love to hate on the titiaium board has to be something besides looks if not MSI is making a ton on it per unit sold.

Least the board wasn't breaking from the get go like the Asus one so I can think of something hahahaha

Has MSI been more consistent with memory speeds?

Just trying to think of a reason to why someone would buy it over the ASRock Taichi besides looks.


----------



## dagget3450

Oh man i bought a C6h on ebay for 209 new, and my r7 1700 on amazon for 239$. So was C6h wrong board to get? Personally i don't like ASUS but i guess i fell for the "asus cult" recommendations..... so is the Taichi better for OC/mem oc?


----------



## chew*

C6h is fine


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man people love to hate on the titiaium board has to be something besides looks if not MSI is making a ton on it per unit sold.
> 
> Least the board wasn't breaking from the get go like the Asus one so I can think of something hahahaha
> 
> Has MSI been more consistent with memory speeds?
> 
> Just trying to think of a reason to why someone would buy it over the ASRock Taichi besides looks.


The issue is simply over priced. Cheap components, lacks key features of top tier. It is not horrible. But it certainly is not the best. Imo there is no "best" all have "issues" all are good at something.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You mean blow air at the sensor?
> 
> IR says the vrm on taichi wins at the pcb with fans in the proper load environment.
> 
> The bigger point however is it just does not need a fan on it at all and costs $100 less.
> 
> Heck even biostar gives a fan away for much less money but msi did not.
> 
> You must have forgot i have the msi. I know better


Oh i know you have it , you just have a hard time accepting how good it is









$ 249 AR on the egg as we speak.


----------



## polkfan

So why did you buy it was it simply over how it looks? Just curious not trying to put down the purchase it's not like it can't get the job done. I owned 2 MSI boards so far the z97 gaming 5 and this board I like both I owned 3 Asus boards all had memory issues or had cheaper components compared to ASRock for the money. Never owned gigabye but my friends have always disliked their bios. I also think MSI has the best software compared to any of them. I'll dislike Asus forever probably least their motherboards I remember my budget asus m4a785-m like it was yesterday


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh i know you have it , you just have a hard time accepting how good it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $ 249 AR on the egg as we speak.


Titanium is overpriced. Cheap components, full of gimmicks. Not even an external ref clock.

This mobo doesn't worth the MSRP 300 bucks, not even the 250.


----------



## chew*

Mine was open box pricing. Need to hands on to form a honest opinion.

My msi is like a garage kept collectors car. Looks pretty. Loses value if i use it.

We drive the daily beater that refuses to die.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> So why did you buy it was it simply over how it looks? Just curious not trying to put down the purchase it's not like it can't get the job done. I owned 2 MSI boards so far the z97 gaming 5 and this board I like both I owned 3 Asus boards all had memory issues or had cheaper components compared to ASRock for the money. Never owned gigabye but my friends have always disliked their bios. I also think MSI has the best software compared to any of them. I'll dislike Asus forever probably least their motherboards I remember my budget asus m4a785-m like it was yesterday


I've had really good luck with MSI - and the looks. I have well over 100 builds out there over the last 13 or so years and all but 3 of them are still running today. About a 1/3 of them run 24/7 as industrial control workstations , most have been in service since 2008 - 09 only on of them has failed - sata controller at around 60,000 hours.

If you really like to tinker , the bus clock adjustments might other boards a better choice for you. Control center was very good in the past, but bios is the way to go on this platform so far.

If you don't like to excessively tinker, the Titanium is probably the easiest to manage from what I've seen.

The harder you push , the more use the heatsinks can be - that's the Titanium's advantage- just add airflow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1: Does Taichi have lower VRM temps than a C6H at equivalent ambient temperatures/volts/cooling? Hard to test, but that would be interesting to know.
> 2: Disregarding VRM temperature influence on CPU temperature, will an equivalent CPU run cooler in a Taichi board? Because if it does, THAT is what doesn't make sense to me.


1. YES. But you are not open to accept that fact. Tested with a 1700X [email protected] and 1800X [email protected]
NO SS. That's all I can say. I may have saved some but not optimistic about it. I only had the board to build.

2. Boards may not affect the actual temps of the CPU. But like chew* said, it depends on the BIOS.
Now, don't take this argument further. I know you can skew things on your CH6. I have it too. In case you wonder.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The issue is simply over priced. Cheap components, lacks key features of top tier. It is not horrible.


This sounds like a summation of the best Ryzen boards available.

There is so much nit picking over the few boards there are to chose from, none of which seem as impressive as anyone competent in this forum could have put together if they had been at one of those companies.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> This sounds like a summation of the best Ryzen boards available.
> 
> There is so much nit picking over the few boards there are to chose from, none of which seem as impressive as anyone competent in this forum could have put together if they had been at one of those companies.


Aesthetics and bling has taken over everything these days.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Haha it does not blow air at the sensor as thats buried on the chip. I have directly seen fans on heatsinked vrms make a difference in throttling. Not hard to measure its not even debatable.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Haha it does not blow air at the sensor as thats buried on the chip. I have directly seen fans on heatsinked vrms make a difference in throttling. Not hard to measure its not even debatable.


VRM thermal diode is not on the chip, its a discrete component mounted on the PCB. If you cool it alone down the board will not throttle and the VRM silicon itself will run even hotter.

So airflow at the VRM area of the board will reduce the temps on the sensor itself while its possible that the FETs themselves are melting down. XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The issue is simply over priced. Cheap components, lacks key features of top tier. It is not horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a summation of the best Ryzen boards available.
> 
> There is so much nit picking over the few boards there are to chose from, none of which seem as impressive as anyone competent in this forum could have put together if they had been at one of those companies.
Click to expand...

You are too consumed on the idea. Question is, how are you going to use the board anyway?

Round the Clock Stress on a hot box?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> VRM thermal diode is not on the chip, its a discrete component mounted on the PCB. If you cool it alone down the board will not throttle and the VRM silicon itself will run even hotter.
> 
> So airflow at the VRM area of the board will reduce the temps on the sensor itself while its possible that the FETs themselves are melting down. XD


feel free to point out the temp sensor on or near the b350 asus vrm. would love to see it....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Oh sh$!#@ i must have gotten lucky as heck running that fir years then lol. Id love a spec sheet or design sheet to verify though. Seems pretty dumb to check as yiu can build thermal sensors into the chips. Its done all the time.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> feel free to point out the temp sensor on or near the b350 asus vrm. would love to see it....


Provide high resolution shots of the board (with bare VRM obviously) and Ill find it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Haha it does not blow air at the sensor as thats buried on the chip. I have directly seen fans on heatsinked vrms make a difference in throttling. Not hard to measure its not even debatable.


Ah with this one.. eh. agree fan on vrm makes difference . sensor not necessarily on any of the actual components. der8eur.. fudge, can't spell his name.. top overclocker rightly pointed out that vrm sensors location will vary by vendor. some integrated packages may have sensors. interestingly some of the integrated packages will not go near 150c or even 100c. Safety? dunno. the x299 vrm videos he made were enlightening . (It was kinda nice to see a safety work.. been annoyed at not seeing them in action on am4 despite high temps)

And as far as asus b350 boards go I'm unconvinced there even is a temperature sensor near the vrm.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Ah with this one.. eh. agree fan on vrm makes difference . sensor not necessarily on any of the actual components. der8eur.. fudge, can't spell his name.. top overclocker rightly pointed out that vrm sensors location will vary by vendor. some integrated packages may have sensors. interestingly some of the integrated packages will not go near 150c or even 100c. Safety? dunno. the x299 vrm videos he made were enlightening . (It was kinda nice to see a safety work.. been annoyed at not seeing them in action on am4 despite high temps)
> 
> And as far as asus b350 boards go I'm unconvinced there even is a temperature sensor near the vrm.


If its not discrete, its likely in the VRM controller. Either way, blowing air over whichever part is sensing temps will throw its readings way off.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If its not discrete, its likely in the VRM controller. Either way, blowing air over whichever part is sensing temps will throw its readings way off.


ah, the gallery view of the b350 m-a/csm has high rez shots. Same vrm. but you could check these for the plus. they are a little bit higher....

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170305_164956qtj4x.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170305_165155bej4b.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170305_165350wzjsx.jpg


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have just never seen a manufacture do that is all. It makes zero sense to design in a thermal sensor and put it on the typically non-conductive pcb. There either is one on the chip or there is non. the prime plus afaik has none. Hence using a probe. Im actually going to grab a sensor myself and attach it to try and help dispel some of the myths I keep seeing pop up. Even if all of that was true blowing air through heat sink fins will cool it...its called heat dissipation.


----------



## polkfan

About to go full noob BUT i will assume if my heat-sink is hot by the VRM it has to be doing something so putting a fan on it to cool it off must help.

With more cores being a thing now even on Intel we will have to see budget boards either be locked out of overclocking OR better VRM for budget builds no other choice. Mentioned a few posts ago it would be cool to actually see the overclocking community help build a better board for the money.

Have overclocking series boards even on budget builds but cut out extra features like WIFI+cut down SATA+USB, of course RGB, use modest audio.
Then have the flashy crap for normal users i guess have it blink or whatever people like
Lastly have the bare bone everything no overclock no flashy crap.

Is it really that hard to do?


----------



## chew*

There is no arguing that blowing fan over a heatsink cools it.

There could be debates on how effective it really is based on some designs of current sinks.

A debate could also be made that if the sink was actually designed properly active cooling could potentially be unnecessary.

People are just pointing out that the airflow will also skew sensor readings if some of that airflow is blowing across sensor.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thats agreeable then^ I happen to have first hand experience running this alleged "death trap" for years without issue as has my friends as I helped them OC. I just have seen zero evidence other then anecdotal that vrms on b350 boards are inferior for achieving a mild OC like 3.8GHz at 1.3v

On another more important note people who say overclocking on a budget should not be done did not live through the early pentium and amd 64. Overclocking was CREATED by small budgets. We overclocked junk equipment rigged all sorts of stuff to achieve an extra 100Mhz. If you think overclocking is not for the budget builders respectfully hand over your overclockers card.


----------



## mus1mus

Please define *JUNK* and see if the B350s can be considered such.

Mild OC, there is no such thing for Ryzen IMO.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats agreeable then^ I happen to have first hand experience running this alleged "death trap" for years without issue as has my friends as I helped them OC. I just have seen zero evidence other then anecdotal that vrms on b350 boards are inferior for achieving a mild OC like 3.8GHz at 1.3v
> 
> On another more important note people who say overclocking on a budget should not be done did not live through the early pentium and amd 64. Overclocking was CREATED by small budgets. We overclocked junk equipment rigged all sorts of stuff to achieve an extra 100Mhz. If you think overclocking is not for the budget builders respectfully hand over your overclockers card.


There's nothing wrong with overclocking on a budget, but B350 boards are simply not being built for 4.0GHz OC's. You can still shop price/performance in X370. Not to put words in chew's mouth, but I think that's the point of his exercise. To show that there are limits to what you can expect from a B350 board, no matter your skill or experience.


----------



## KarathKasun

ASRock X370 Taichi/Killer/Fatal1ty seem to be pretty good deals currently. 189/144/129 on Newegg as I type this, and all have decent to great VRM's.

Biostar X370GT7 is 159.

Asus X370 Prime Pro is 159 and the X370 Strix is 189.

Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 (not K5) is 189.

CH6 and XPower seem pretty useless for their prices in comparison, not seeing what the extra ~80 is for on those boards.

Some of those boards I listed are at the prices of B350 boards on launch even.

Asus B350 Strix, MSI B350 Krait/Pro Carbon, and ASRock B350 Gaming-ITX seem to be the only boards with that chipset that appear to offer a semi-decent power delivery system. Though Im sure the MSI boards are just using tons Nikos FETs, reportedly in a souped up 4+2 configuration.


----------



## chew*

Biostar has plenty of open box GT7 on sale for $120.00 on newegg. Ignore the rest...junk.

I will go out on a limb here and say i would take that with its little "issues" over a strix b350 any day of the week.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Biostar has plenty of open box on sale for $120.00 on newegg.
> 
> I will go out on a limb here and say i would take that with its little "issues" over a strix b350 any day of the week.


Has anyone done a breakdown of the Strix B350 yet? It looks to be 6 or 8 phase, though its likely just FET doubled with what I have seen so far on this platform.

NVM, its 4+'4'. What the eff is Asus doing here. I guess it would be an ok APU board, but the products that make sense for it are not here yet.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Really the GT board is what I gotta buy? fugly with a capital 'id rather burn this board to the ground'.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Really the GT board is what I gotta buy? fugly with a capital 'id rather burn this board to the ground'.


In a case, it looks fine; you can barely see the racing motif. The silkscreen and overall design is really quite muted compared to some of the Voltron boards out there.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Put a fan on that heatsink and the Titanium will laugh at the other boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure it will with this inferior build quality, i can smell the cheap China "premium" quality...






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The issue is simply over priced. Cheap components, lacks key features of top tier. It is not horrible. But it certainly is not the best. Imo there is no "best" all have "issues" all are good at something.


Titanium is best at visuals and to burn from 50 to 90$ more money...

I liked the Tai-Chi and the Fatality Pro, but asrock is in my black list. Was thinking to get Fatality Pro, but after all costs more, and will not give much over the K7....

An upgrade on the K7 VRM cooling will just make the board way better in the terms of VRM temps, not a big deal there...


----------



## chew*

I think the fatality pro is overpriced to. Gaming mouse port and sound. Couple buttons that ocers would use on taichi not gamers in a case. Shroud to keep heatsink warmer with lights...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Really the GT board is what I gotta buy? fugly with a capital 'id rather burn this board to the ground'.


Functionality wise and peace of mind wise. Could do far worse for $120.

Disco lights meh least you can kill them. I could do without the tach and gauges in bios to but whatever.

Its a solid built board to compute with.

I can not remember where it fell in the vrm temp department which usually means no warning bells went off. I would need to reference video to check.


----------



## Radical Vision

Yes the Fatality Pro gaming is a bit over the price...
But see what you get, way better colors black and red (the Tai-Chi is not bad, but is ugly when it comes to colors, it looks like intel based board), dual lan, one of them is 5GBit, Creative SB Cinema 3, not sure if there is any real creative chipset, i think not, but still is nice to have onboard better audio.

Of course Tai-Chi is way better on what you get for your money, but i think many people will hate the colors and will choose to pay premium just for the colors, i was one of that guys, bcuz i don`t like much the tai-chi colors and is not only me, many think this way...
Still in price/features tai-chi wins .


----------



## hurricane28

About the X370 boards.

MSI X370: Too expensive and poor vrm design for the price. 252 Amps max.






Asus CH6: Much Much better vrm design at lower price. It just reeks of quality.





 320 Amps max.

ASrock Taichi; The best vrm design among the Asus CH6. 480 Amps max.


----------



## Radical Vision

The clear winners for me are The K7 on top, die to the quality, price and features.

And Fatality Pro Gaming, have nice features as well, great VRMs, great colors WI-FI, 5GB lan...

Still asus have superior bios, but i don`t see that to be so handy, after all the K7 have inferior bios, not much settings, and it can get every chip to 4GHz or even LN2, so not big of a deal..

Titanium no comment, if MSI did put price tag of 200$ yes, is ok (even still inferior), but they did decide to go greedy make shiny and good looking board, insane price and cheap components, meaning they want 300% profit from this, no thanks...
Msi look now like intel saving money form soldering the cpu DIE, box coolers from the P3 era and the thin cpu PCB that brakes so easy....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ryzen Throttling exploited and caught on video.


Hey, i watched the b350 video of the vrms wow...

Im wondering now because my vrms get hot while priming and the sensor i been using is indeed the vrm sensor its the closest thing to my infrared readings. But they dont get crazy hot like that... Thats twice as much vs mine.. Im using 1.375v and small ffts for readings no active cooling.

What i found interesting you were having high readings over the safety's zone and the board didnt shut off or nothing lol wth is going on


----------



## chew*

Prime version 29.1 custom blend 12k looped with 12000 mb allocated.

Pwm switching set to 350hz full phase llc full vcore measured 1.41 cpu @ 4.0 memory @ 3200 c14.

The cpu throttling video is a different board. Should be evident by the bclk adjusted up.


----------



## miklkit

About the vrm sensor being cooled and giving false readings................How small must a fan be to only cool the sensor and not the surrounding VRMs and heat sink? Kinda like a surgical strike.

On the other hand I have a 140x38 fan carpet bombing that whole area of the motherboard on my FX rig.

The Titanium seems to be priced for intel users who are used to being raped. When they run out of those people to harvest, then its price will come down. I would buy one in a heartbeat if it was priced a little lower.

That said, a Biostar GT7 is "in the mail".


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About the vrm sensor being cooled and giving false readings................How small must a fan be to only cool the sensor and not the surrounding VRMs and heat sink? Kinda like a surgical strike.
> 
> On the other hand I have a 140x38 fan carpet bombing that whole area of the motherboard on my FX rig.
> 
> The Titanium seems to be priced for intel users who are used to being raped. When they run out of those people to harvest, then its price will come down. I would buy one in a heartbeat if it was priced a little lower.
> 
> That said, a Biostar GT7 is "in the mail".


Really it comes down to software/built in sensors being unreliable. You hit it with airflow and readings can skew and give you unrealistic readings. Its not that airflow doesn't help overall, its just that trusting something like HWInfo for temps can be misleading.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one mil.

Apparently some guys believe that if a fan is put on top of the heatsink, the sensor will be cooled first but not the VRMs.









I can't count how many FX users gained moar MHz by using a fan on the
Quote:


> VRM Heatsinks


.

Might call one of the most notable.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mil.
> 
> Apparently some guys believe that if a fan is put on top of the heatsink, the sensor will be cooled first but not the VRMs.


Haven't seen a useful fan that would only cover a VRM heatsink. If the sensor is under the sink, it shouldn't be a problem. If its in open air (no VRM sink or it's oddly placed) it can be a problem.

IMHO, this is why you can get cooler VRM readings by removing sinks and adding airflow on a number of boards.


----------



## mus1mus

Still can not explain for higher overclocks on the FX when VRM is treated with a fan.


----------



## chew*

Its doing both. Also those heatsinks were actual heatsinks lol.

Shove the c6h heatsink on the formula z and blow a fan on it let me know how much cooler it gets


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh well, in that regards, I agree.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Gigabyte UD3-7 VRM sinks are amazing. I agree though these are weaker on some boards. But I put a fan on an asrock board and still worked great. That one fx board with tiny vrm sinks forgot the model


----------



## Sgang

Can't go over 1.357 and 3.9ghz on my Asrock K4 B350/1800x can some one help?
when i try to rise the voltage it simply doesn't do anything.


----------



## mus1mus

UD3 rev 1.1

The rest of the UD3s were crap.








Good thing they got old now.









Giga K7 needs a beffier heatsink. I am already thinking giving it an uplift. But, I can live without it as long as I stay away from the BIOS. Which is really not hard to do. That board is freaking awesome with boot speeds and remembering BIOS settings from cold boot.

Not like the *C*ough coug*H* *6*.


----------



## polkfan

I remember reading a lot of users had issues with FX CPU's and the VRM being so bad it throttled the CPU frequency even at stock sometimes. Least Ryzen is efficient

MSI 970A GAMING PRO CARBON

Looks like its 110$ and it has way better VRM then my board lol even if its a older model they still have to sell it for that and that is with the extra components on the board that are now on the CPU.

Like i said they are being cheap on B350, that board even supports the 220 watt FX CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I remember reading a lot of users had issues with FX CPU's and the VRM being so bad it throttled the CPU frequency even at stock sometimes. Least Ryzen is efficient
> 
> MSI 970A GAMING PRO CARBON
> 
> Looks like its 110$ and it has way better VRM then my board lol even if its a older model they still have to sell it for that and that is with the extra components on the board that are now on the CPU.
> 
> Like i said they are being cheap on B350, that board even supports the 220 watt FX CPU.


Yeah. If only Ryzen clocks like them tho.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Could you imagine....AMD would have simply murdered Intel on day 1. lol a Ryzen at 5Ghz stable oh boy.


----------



## bardacuda

But then they would lose on all the server market share because efficiency would be garbage and the company would die. Maybe if we're lucky they'll use a separate high power process for their desktop chips for Zen2. Doesn't seem likely though.


----------



## mus1mus

Prices of the current i9s will be totally different if that was the case.

Still, TR is on the way!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Still can not explain for higher overclocks on the FX when VRM is treated with a fan.


I do, because my vrm's were overheating on the Gigacrap board.. lol. It happened on the UD5 and the Gaming G1 990FX boards.

Added a fan on it and i could clock like 100-200 MHz higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Gigabyte UD3-7 VRM sinks are amazing. I agree though these are weaker on some boards. But I put a fan on an asrock board and still worked great. That one fx board with tiny vrm sinks forgot the model


The problem was not the heat sink itself but the warping and the poor contact between the heat sink and the vrm components that were causing overheating.

The heat sinks on my UD5 rev 1.1 were actually pretty good, board was stable too but didn't last due to poor quality components from Gigabyte..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i still dont see with my infrared gun those temps that chew was getting and im sure im using the right version of prime95.. with almost 1.4v too

Not that im defending the issue, but he was hitting over 130c if i point back and forth where vrm sensors are the highest im nowhere near that.. he was getting 110-115c all way up to 150c on the caps alone ...


----------



## chew*

You need to hit a nerve on ryzen use the proper bios settings use the proper version and iteration of prime in avx 512.

I ran 1.41v measured on a hot chip. Full phase engaged switching frequency optimal @ 350hz. 12k iteration looped for 30 minutes with 12gb ram allocated in 29.1 performance power plan set in windows.

You need to be on prime b350 plus or equivalent lack luster 4 phase with cruddy heatsink board b350 or x370...no airflow but an airgap so as to not suffocate the back of the pcb..."standing up"


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You need to hit a nerve on ryzen use the proper bios settings use the proper version and iteration of prime in avx 512.
> 
> I ran 1.41v measured on a hot chip. Full phase engaged switching frequency optimal @ 350hz. 12k iteration looped for 30 minutes with 12gb ram allocated in 29.1 performance power plan set in windows. And you need to be on prime b350 plus or equivalent lack luster 4 phase with cruddy heatsink board b350 or x370...


yeah *i duplicated* now, my mistake i apologize lol give me a few i will post screenies for the thread

you sure it was on c?? tho i thought i had it but it was on f lol
Quote:


> Prime version 29.1 custom blend 12k looped with 12000 mb allocated.


thats what i did 12/12k prime 95 custom allocate 12000


----------



## chew*

Oh 84f ambients help the situation not everyone has central air or 72f. Thats why i always show it at beginning.


----------



## chew*

Well its possible IR is off but thats why i touched it also. I have mechanic hands. If its burning me it is way over 100c


----------



## zGunBLADEz

The Vrm that is sticking out of the heatsink, that part is the hottest in this board, the second grey square from left to right would be the highest on temps


My sensor is telling me is at 86c

Prime 95 29.1 Build 16 12/12K 12000 custom load


----------



## chew*

You need to check pcb not parts tbh.

Biggest mistake review sites make is recording temps on reflective metal. Caps heatsinks even chokes.

PCB is probably the most foolproof ball park but i will not claim that to be 100% either.

The companies that train proper use of the IR cameras teach them to stick black tape over reflective metal so as not to skew the results.

Something that I have yet to see reviewers do or note.

If you watch my video on the MSI i show exactly that in practice. As soon as i hit reflective metal temps changed alot..for the better.

Since you can not actually hit vrm accurately @ heatsink...best place is behind fets on pcb. Still not optimal but far more accurate. Then know internal fet temp is even higher than pcb.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

That what i was doing i was doing the cap thing and following a trail and everything till i see a sustain spike like your video, so when it went negative i know it was getting a reflective reading but the order still the same tho..

Vrms highest reading, caps follow thru

Vrm highest
square cap 2nd
round cap 3rd

and i point everywhere


----------



## chew*

Hit the back of the board. Also thats msi? No clue what switching frequency is. Asus is low 200 default.

Keep in mind a cooler chip pulls less power im peaked so draw is peaked.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

cant right now, i put it back but when i did it was like 5-10c higher than the readings im getting from the front.. Thats why im using that sensor as vrm reading im getting 10c more than infrared so thats about right if it is inside aroundish something to keep an eye you know as im not measuring it with the gun 24/7 lol..

the cpu is at 61c tops so like you said thats a high possibility that cpu temp can induce that as well..

Yes msi 1.05 soc, 1.392v with llc1 3200 ram

the only way i can get those numbers like the video if the gun is on F and not celsius


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wait wait wait. Are you setting up the bios to intentionally try and overheat? Why not just OC like normal run the stability test then measure. Again PCB is the worst place to measure as its non conductive. Will not be an accurate reading. You measure the probe on the solder joints on the back of the vrm of use an infrared gun yes infrared is accurate. I doubt you hit 150c but to confirm im buying one today and will be back with my results later as well.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i pointed that gun EVERYWHERE on the board front ands back im not getting no even 80c as the highest on the back


----------



## chew*

So 60c on SOC @ 1.15v was not realistic either? I purposely showed that to show the deviation from one phase to the other..

I set a workload that i know induces heat and optimal settings for a 4.0g overclock that would not crash on a b350 @ full load in that workload.

Avx 512 brings the heat and no argument can be made that it is not used in the realworld.

The gun was clearly on C. I hit it multiple times in video each time i check to make sure its on celcius.

The only time it was on F is to show 84f ambient.

Screw it you want F ill show you 200+

A quality vrm with a crappy heatsink hits 93c on k7...how hard is to believe that a crappier heatsink and a crappier vrm runs hotter...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> cant right now, i put it back but when i did it was like 5-10c higher than the readings im getting from the front.. Thats why im using that sensor as vrm reading im getting 10c more than infrared so thats about right if it is inside aroundish something to keep an eye you know as im not measuring it with the gun 24/7 lol..
> 
> the cpu is at 61c tops so like you said thats a high possibility that cpu temp can induce that as well..
> 
> Yes msi 1.05 soc, 1.392v llc1 3200 ram
> 
> the only way i can get those numbers like the video if the gun is on F and not celsius


48c is the hottest spot ive managed to find with the raytech on the titanium. Backsude of the board . im sure chews gun was set appropriately , amazing it survived


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> So 60c on SOC @ 1.15v was not realistic either?
> 
> I set a workload that i know induces heat and optimal settings for a 4.0g overclock that would not crash on a b350 @ full load in that workload.
> 
> Avx 512 brings the heat and no argument can be made that it is not used in the realworld.


im not arguing with the video or the vrm dilema i agreed with you on that, i just dont find the temps i saw on there thats all..

Im trying to replicate the prime load and everything is 85f+ in here as well.. no luck

i have the tools, its hot 85f+ inside where pc is at is even hotter lol, cpu is at 61c on water
I pointed everywhere havent get the temps off the video i cant say you were wrong but you cant say i was wrong either..
But i get nowhere near no matter where i point to not even 80c+

We do agreed on the vrm dilema tho...


----------



## chew*

Thats fine i just duplicated maybe you think 230f is good enough to prove in video i was competent enough to set it on C

Edit. Better yet i have a little while longer @ 300F.

Hmmm i used to reflow solder on my PS3 pcb in my oven @ below 350f.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Thats fine i just duplicated maybe you think 230f is good enough to prove in video i was competent enough to set it on C


Chew im not throwing crap at you, it was a question chill out honest mistake ... Im just saying, because im not getting those readings with the same type of load in my end no matter where i point on the board ...
The highest reading i ever got from this board comes from that sensor that i know for sure is the vrms...... Infrared gun 80c the highest from the back when i measure it..

I reflowed my ps3 couple of times got tired of doing IT XD


That worked out for a little bit XD


----------



## chew*

Seriously I am not making a big deal out of it just showing.

Look at it from my perspective of over 10 years in this game.

Me testing on F would be a noob mistake. If I make that mistake I should /quit.

Not that I do not make mistakes. Just not the really dumb ones where my wife can get away with a I'm with stupid --> tshirt.

So the mere suggestion is pretty much insulting to someone of my caliber.

Yah my original PS3 was a pita...every 2 weeks finally got a slim.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UD3 rev 1.1
> 
> The rest of the UD3s were crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing they got old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giga K7 needs a beffier heatsink. I am already thinking giving it an uplift. But, I can live without it as long as I stay away from the BIOS. Which is really not hard to do. That board is freaking awesome with boot speeds and remembering BIOS settings from cold boot.
> 
> Not like the *C*ough coug*H* *6*.


Yep bigger heatsink + pipe and even fans it will make the VRM cooling top of the line. Still i did talk to giga support, bcuz this VRM cooling crap story is bad they did crippled the great mobo with this thing


----------



## superstition222

Aluminum is very very expensive in Gigabyteland.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I am not making a big deal out of it just showing.
> 
> Look at it from my perspective of over 10 years in this game.
> 
> Me testing on F would be a noob mistake. If I make that mistake I should /quit.
> 
> Not that I do not make mistakes. Just not the really dumb ones where my wife can get away with a I'm with stupid --> tshirt.
> 
> So the mere suggestion is pretty much insulting to someone of my caliber.
> 
> Yah my original PS3 was a pita...every 2 weeks finally got a slim.


still not getting those temps tho like i said nowhere i point that infrared gun

see, thats exactly what i was doing a trail while 12/12k 12000 no metal no nothing like that which it still baffles me cant get those temps.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> still not getting those temps tho like i said nowhere i point that infrared gun
> 
> see, thats exactly what i was doing a trail while 12/12k 12000 no metal no nothing like that which it still baffles me cant get those temps.


Your word, against his video.


----------



## chew*

Buy a crappy chip and slam it or maybe the board your on is better. No clue.

I know from the horses mouth "AMD" since we discussed it only asrock is using 2oz of copper in b350....

I am not sure if that was a blanket statement though or if its really all boards.

IIRC at least one asrock b350 specifies R5 not R7.

Copper amount in pcb is not the end all we have a winner. Just 1 ingredient if it lacks others it just means traces wont melt first.


----------



## dagget3450

So i got my C6h in today, it looks pristine but i have a question. The lock level on the socket seems really easy to move. Is this normal? I mean without the cpu in the socket, i notice the lock on the lever is very weak. I don't have the cpu in yet to test it with a cpu.


----------



## chew*

Pretty weak no cpu is normal.


----------



## Artikbot

Yes it is, the socket presses against the pins when it's loaded. Then it's hard to lock.

Notice that the top half of the socket moves when you move the lever.


----------



## dagget3450

thank you!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

as i dont have access to the back of the board as of now.. it will no make so much difference like 120c to 130c difference

I use it the same way he moves the gun around to measure the vrm area and follow a trail nothing cant get close to the temps of his video...
Back of the board is a bit higher but not like the video.

His video





Dont know what to tell you



and i pointed numerous times where i know its the hottest spot from the front..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Got me a little sensor from my local electronics shop rated up to 150c and below zero(not sure how much as I dont care) 3.8GHz 1.3v max VRM temp was 57c.... I tried on the solder joints, the base of the heat sink, even the pcb even though I maintain that's not a good point to measure accurately. nothing near 150c. Ideas on where to put this sensor on I can solder and insulate if need be.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgang*
> 
> Can't go over 1.357 and 3.9ghz on my Asrock K4 B350/1800x can some one help?
> when i try to rise the voltage it simply doesn't do anything.


Voltage doesn't go higher? Or cpu multiplier won't go higher? Or you can't post or boot to windows? Little more detail needed.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> as i dont have access to the back of the board as of now.. it will no make so much difference like 120c to 130c difference
> 
> I use it the same way he moves the gun around to measure the vrm area and follow a trail nothing cant get close to the temps of his video...
> Back of the board is a bit higher but not like the video.
> 
> His video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know what to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> and i pointed numerous times where i know its the hottest spot from the front..


Maybe it is an ASUS issue.

On other platform I have a Asus A88XM PLUS running an Athlon 860K at 4Ghz 1.40v: VRM temp reported at 95/100C
my parents have an Asrock A75 Pro4 M , running 3.9Ghz 1.40v. VRM temp reported at 70C

Both boards are quite similar


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Got me a little sensor from my local electronics shop rated up to 150c and below zero(not sure how much as I dont care) 3.8GHz 1.3v max VRM temp was 57c.... I tried on the solder joints, the base of the heat sink, even the pcb even though I maintain that's not a good point to measure accurately. nothing near 150c. Ideas on where to put this sensor on I can solder and insulate if need be.


Taped to back of pcb near last fets (bottom) fet furthest from 12v cpu power is where i get hottest on almost all boards.

Fyi I am supplying these boards with 1200w 100 amp single 12v rail.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> as i dont have access to the back of the board as of now.. it will no make so much difference like 120c to 130c difference
> 
> I use it the same way he moves the gun around to measure the vrm area and follow a trail nothing cant get close to the temps of his video...
> Back of the board is a bit higher but not like the video.
> 
> His video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know what to tell you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i pointed numerous times where i know its the hottest spot from the front..


paint... arctic mortar made this a non starter for someone else trying to measure temps. Resolved with electrical tape strip on pcb? I forget


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> paint... arctic mortar made this a non starter for someone else trying to measure temps. Resolved with electrical tape strip on pcb? I forget


Tried that even in the heatsink im getting almost the same temps. with black electrical tape and painters tape..


----------



## chew*

Its probably just the fact that your not maxed out @ 4.0 and my chip is.

Once you reach that point power draw increases substantially.

Im 25c higher and pegged thermal throttling in this test.

The temps are high really high because it has hit a saturation point. Its exceeded the ability of the heatsink to dissipate and its just increases expontentially or simple terms thermal runaway.

Your cruising around at a mild 60c on custom water which...for most b350 users most likely not the norm.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

You cannot set parameters for a scientific test yourself and expect that to be law. You have to observe and report. Im setting my OC for exactly what everyone else OCing will do as it has been done for years, and then observing temps. anything will throttle if you force it to hit thermal saturation beyond its ability to dissipate quickly enough. Your great at what you do I just think a tad misguided in this instance. Your essentially rapping a brand new engine to its max beyond what it is designed to do on regular use, then getting mad when it cracks a block.

I have the temp sensor installed on the back spot you listed with non conductive tape. no fans blowing anywhere near it max under prime was 62c at my current 1.3v will take up higher for grins and see how hot they will get later.


----------



## cssorkinman

I think ASUS fudges on what they report for V-core - what they send is actually higher. CHV-Z's would always have higher core temps than my MSI's or to a lesser degree my Gigabyte 990 UD 5. According to the settings the same chip took much less voltage on the CHV-Z to be IBT AVX stable at 5 ghz than it did on the ud 5 or the 990 GAMING.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

My overclock is pretty simple as it is.

38.25x @ 1.375v + LLC1 for tests like prime 95 for stability which net me 1.392v.

Soc its at 1.05v, ram is at 3200 16/16/16/32/1T
CnQ it's on.

I cant offset on this board neither can do p states overclocking. Even if i can i like my static stuff on cpus since the beginning of times XD. CnQ do that for me anyway.

Tests were conducted on a 85F+ ambient, cpu around 60c maxed out he dont even blinks lol

As you saw in the video i posted, running a custom prime95 29.10 Build 16 custom 12/12k/120000 i dont get near those temps no matter where i point that infrared gun, i will literally caught a glance of a 120c-150c on the runs i have done with the infrared gun.

Can't either say chew video its fake as always theres so many factors. But im really not getting those temps in my end with a B350 board. My complaint still on foot they cheap out on the vrm dept specially the heatsink.

Still baffles me tho, chew video with those temps and no 2craps given by mobo protection lol


----------



## chew*

My paramaters are simple. Chase a 4 gig oc at any cost with voltage limitation in amds "safe" range.

Fwiw prime hits 496k. Then 8k then 12k by default in roughly 10 min span...so warmup hot hotter boom.

For lack of caring to wait i tossed on 12k period.

The purpose of worst case is to see what can potentially happen. We saw.

Now option A...tell users not to chase 4gig on 8c its not worth it for many chips....gl with that.

Option B tell them to chase it with a board you *know* can never ever break 100c even worse case scenario.

Odds of success much higher.

Option B also makes you decent member of society aka its not bad advice.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> as i dont have access to the back of the board as of now.. it will no make so much difference like 120c to 130c difference
> 
> I use it the same way he moves the gun around to measure the vrm area and follow a trail nothing cant get close to the temps of his video...
> Back of the board is a bit higher but not like the video.
> 
> His video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know what to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> and i pointed numerous times where i know its the hottest spot from the front..


I do own a different platform im on intel one ...
the board is msi z270 gaming m 7 ....
i have seen chew's video , and have seen yours ... got interested and i made a test myself...






As you can see , measuring vrms temps from the fron of MoBo is way different then from the back .
And thats asuming that temps are just 90 not 150 c so it means higher the temps higher the fault in acuracy measuring it from the front of the mobo.
Apparently T1 sensor in hwinfo reports almost acurate temps to IRT gun , but only if measured from the back side of MoBo. So yeah , chew's method is much more acurate
ps: i did not run stres test methods chew did or you did, this was under prime 95 smal fft and realbench same time...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I know, but chews video is already showing danger from the get go on the front thats why i pointed at his video specific time when he was testing the front first, once he turned over it just go tasty lol....

That i know i will be getting higher vrm temps on back but not like the ones he was getting no where near that. When i tested the back before i put the rig together it was near the sensor im following as vrm temps like 10c lower than that sensor


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I know, but chews video is already showing danger from the get go on the front thats why i pointed at his video specific time when he was testing the front first, once he turned over it just go tasty lol....
> 
> That i know i will be getting higher vrm temps on back but not like the ones he was getting no where near that. When i tested the back before i put the rig together it was near the sensor im following as vrm temps like 10c lower than that sensor


The other factor would be time - how long were you stressing before you took the temps?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The other factor would be time - how long were you stressing before you took the temps?


Done it a few times last time i was literally hammering the cpu 12/12k 90% ram for about 3hrs lol i really wanted to blow it out after msi crap about rma when i told them to get better heatsinks. Maybe my cooling is helping her out.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so 2 hours of prime now got me up too 62c. Im just not seeing Armageddon like people are claiming.







going up to 4GHz now another 2 hour run will report back later.


----------



## mus1mus

Lucky you and Good for you.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so 2 hours of prime now got me up too 62c. Im just not seeing Armageddon like people are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going up to 4GHz now another 2 hour run will report back later.


Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 is not a 4 phase VRM. That would be the K5. 3.8ghz is also not 4ghz, most people have to crank 1.4v+ to hit 4ghz with anything approaching reliability.

With a R5 1400 I can hit 70c on the VRM of the B350 board I'm using, and that is without cracking 4ghz/1.4v.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> My overclock is pretty simple as it is.
> 
> 38.25x @ 1.375v + LLC1 for tests like prime 95 for stability which net me 1.392v.
> 
> Soc its at 1.05v, ram is at 3200 16/16/16/32/1T
> CnQ it's on.
> 
> I cant offset on this board neither can do p states overclocking. Even if i can i like my static stuff on cpus since the beginning of times XD. CnQ do that for me anyway.
> 
> Tests were conducted on a 85F+ ambient, cpu around 60c maxed out he dont even blinks lol
> 
> As you saw in the video i posted, running a custom prime95 29.10 Build 16 custom 12/12k/120000 i dont get near those temps no matter where i point that infrared gun, i will literally caught a glance of a 120c-150c on the runs i have done with the infrared gun.
> 
> Can't either say chew video its fake as always theres so many factors. But im really not getting those temps in my end with a B350 board. My complaint still on foot they cheap out on the vrm dept specially the heatsink.
> 
> Still baffles me tho, chew video with those temps and no 2craps given by mobo protection lol


So where you using the modern Prime95 or the older one that stresses the CPU harder?

Was it at the same voltage as chew and you have the 8 core right?

If all that is true then man that's surprising


----------



## mus1mus

Prime 29.2 is harder than 29.1 BTW.

Pre 29.1 is easier IME


----------



## chew*

Could be chip/board who knows i know its easier to get an idea on back than navigating on front @ what is going on and where the hot spots really are.

I also know my findings have been very similar to what other users found under similar testing on the other boards i tested give or take 10c which is within chip/ambients variance.

I have a larger heat source showing up tomorrow so for the time being I will be busy and unable to post stuff.

Older primes much easier as is older agesas. My 1700 is a champ old agesa/old prime 3990 np...

Newer agesa/prime = reality check for my 1700.


----------



## mus1mus

Take your time bud.

Something BIG....









This BIG?


----------



## chew*

I think mine is counterfeit.

Says FredtheRipper


----------



## mus1mus

As long as it doesn't look like this, you're fine.


----------



## chew*

Yah i saw that i was like lol. Guess it would not be as funny if i paid $500 though.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh yeah. People never cease to create ways to get some money.
They should have just made their own money. Could have been cheaper.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im not on my Aurous board im on my stand in prime b350. 150c seems beyond unrealistic unless there was an issue somehow with the board itself you had. Still not reaching anywhere near that temp. I mean I could stick it in a metal non ventilated box to simulate hardcore mode, and get them to hit that high but for what purpose?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im not on my Aurous board im on my stand in prime b350. 150c seems beyond unrealistic unless there was an issue somehow with the board itself you had. Still not reaching anywhere near that temp. I mean I could stick it in a metal non ventilated box to simulate hardcore mode, and get them to hit that high but for what purpose?


What voltage/speed? If you are going to compare you would need to at least get close to the same power throughput.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im not on my Aurous board im on my stand in prime b350. 150c seems beyond unrealistic unless there was an issue somehow with the board itself you had. Still not reaching anywhere near that temp. I mean I could stick it in a metal non ventilated box to simulate hardcore mode, and get them to hit that high but for what purpose?


To demonstrate that not all budget OC'ers are competent OC'ers. An experienced, skilled builder/overclocker maxing out the potential of B350 is one thing. That same person telling any wide-eyed nooblet who appears before them that B350 is totally great for overclocking will create trouble down the road when that nooblet runs their B350 at the ragged edge with an octa and a Hyper 212 Evo in a poorly ventilated case with back asswards airflow setup and a 40C ambient.

Give chew this, he doesn't make advice based around what the most knowledgeable people are doing or based on the risks that more experienced overclockers are willing to take for a laugh. He's usually speaking to the lowest common denominator because that's who's lurking this thread right now and preparing to try to turn a bargain-basement B350 and a high-leakage octa into a mini-reactor.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im not on my Aurous board im on my stand in prime b350. 150c seems beyond unrealistic unless there was an issue somehow with the board itself you had. Still not reaching anywhere near that temp. I mean I could stick it in a metal non ventilated box to simulate hardcore mode, and get them to hit that high but for what purpose?


If you want i can give you links to users at linustechtips who are pushing 1.4-1.42V on a 8 core ryzen with B350 and getting 120C with a fan over the VRM.


----------



## polkfan

Call me entitled but i think reviewers and "professional" youtubers should be reviewing VRM temps on all board reviews. Back in my younger days on my 56K dial-up modem i could get better motherboard reviews as well as CPU reviews then i do today.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Post away dont change my reality im observing. I upped the vcore to 1.38v ran another 2 hours while I was putting everyone to sleep, and boom 62c max. No fan on vrms. 3.8Ghz full blend prime.

You keep putting words in my mouth I never said its great for overclocking. I said, as I always have that you can reach 90% of Ryzens OC potential (for everyday use) on a board like mine. 4+2 6 phase whatever you wanna call it. Worse case scenario you get throttled and know you need to back down. The other side has been stating full meltdown will occur and thats false. Im not saying you should buy this board or not, im saying two things only.

1. chipset has nothing to do with vrm so stop refrencing this.

2. I can run 24/7 at the alleged "meltdown zone" and be perfectly fine as I have from day one now confirmed at ~62c .

Not saying chew is wrong, or that there arnt better boards (duh) im saying people are acting like they are beyond garbage by using inflamatory terms when describing the issue.


----------



## Jim86

It's really quite simple the less phases you have the hotter the VRM is going to get.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Post away dont change my reality im observing. I upped the vcore to 1.38v ran another 2 hours while I was putting everyone to sleep, and boom 62c max. No fan on vrms. 3.8Ghz full blend prime.
> 
> You keep putting words in my mouth I never said its great for overclocking. I said, as I always have that you can reach 90% of Ryzens OC potential (for everyday use) on a board like mine. 4+2 6 phase whatever you wanna call it. Worse case scenario you get throttled and know you need to back down. The other side has been stating full meltdown will occur and thats false. Im not saying you should buy this board or not, im saying two things only.
> 
> 1. chipset has nothing to do with vrm so stop refrencing this.
> 
> 2. I can run 24/7 at the alleged "meltdown zone" and be perfectly fine as I have from day one now confirmed at ~62c .
> 
> Not saying chew is wrong, or that there arnt better boards (duh) im saying people are acting like they are beyond garbage by using inflamatory terms when describing the issue.


The whole chipset doesn't equal VRM is 100% correct but its hard to remember that when all B350 boards have 4+2 or worse phase designs. Except the MSI carbon B350.

If i had money to waste i'd feel bad doing it( i don't like seeing tech die) but i would prove 1.4V on B350 8 core would break these boards and maybe the CPU.

Saying one can get 90% of the max frequency on B350 boards might sound fine and dandy until you do the math 90% is 3.6Ghz that is achievable on most 1700's at 1.2V or less, kind of reminds me of a number chew mentioned 50+ pages ago.

1.2V 8 core
1.3V 6 core
1.4V 4 core


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> The whole chipset doesn't equal VRM is 100% correct but its hard to remember that when all B350 boards have 4+2 or worse phase designs. Except the MSI carbon B350.
> 
> If i had money to waste i'd feel bad doing it( i don't like seeing tech die) but i would prove 1.4V on B350 8 core would break these boards and maybe the CPU.
> 
> Saying one can get 90% of the max frequency on B350 boards might sound fine and dandy until you do the math 90% is 3.6Ghz that is achievable on most 1700's at 1.2V or less, kind of reminds me of a number chew mentioned 50+ pages ago.
> 
> 1.2V 8 core
> 1.3V 6 core
> 1.4V 4 core


Exactly. And random Joe Lurker is not likely to do the maths on that 90%. He's going to think "well, if 4.1 is the max-max, I can get 4.0!" Then they show up as first-time posters in this thread crying about all of their problems without providing specs or details.

All of this has happened before, and all of this will happen again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im not on my Aurous board im on my stand in prime b350. 150c seems beyond unrealistic unless there was an issue somehow with the board itself you had. Still not reaching anywhere near that temp. I mean I could stick it in a metal non ventilated box to simulate hardcore mode, and get them to hit that high but for what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> *To demonstrate that not all budget OC'ers are competent OC'ers. An experienced, skilled builder/overclocker maxing out the potential of B350 is one thing. That same person telling any wide-eyed nooblet who appears before them that B350 is totally great for overclocking will create trouble down the road when that nooblet runs their B350 at the ragged edge with an octa and a Hyper 212 Evo in a poorly ventilated case with back asswards airflow setup and a 40C ambient.*
> 
> Give chew this, he doesn't make advice based around what the most knowledgeable people are doing or based on the risks that more experienced overclockers are willing to take for a laugh. He's usually speaking to the lowest common denominator because that's who's lurking this thread right now and preparing to try to turn a bargain-basement B350 and a high-leakage octa into a mini-reactor.
Click to expand...

Exactly this!


----------



## chew*

Lets be honest, I have beat the living heck out of mine.

I have taken although no clue if they stand top scores on Sandra with this very same b350 pushed at 4150 full use through benchmarks.

This particular individual board has taken a beating. I am willing to bet I can buy another and pop it easy........that is just the way it works.

Surviving 150C temps twice is a miracle, you can choose to accept that or you can not.....I can guarantee its intended purpose was not to run @ 150c

It benchmarks just fine.

But I would not stick in a daily to crunch with on an 8 core or any machine that will consistently run highly multithreaded apps on a daily basis.

I would beat the snot out of it daily with my little 1400 however.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vrm that is sticking out of the heatsink, that part is the hottest in this board, the second grey square from left to right would be the highest on temps
> 
> 
> My sensor is telling me is at 86c
> 
> Prime 95 29.1 Build 16 12/12K 12000 custom load


first i can tell you seem to think that is actually the temp of the board that laser is nothing more then a looks its measuring in this general direction. it *IS NOT* measuring that dot. at best and i do mean at *best!* it is measuring a circle with that dot inside.

for more see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You need to check pcb not parts tbh.
> 
> Biggest mistake review sites make is recording temps on reflective metal. Caps heatsinks even chokes.
> 
> PCB is probably the most foolproof ball park but i will not claim that to be 100% either.
> 
> The companies that train proper use of the IR cameras teach them to stick black tape over reflective metal so as not to skew the results.
> 
> Something that I have yet to see reviewers do or note.
> 
> If you watch my video on the MSI i show exactly that in practice. As soon as i hit reflective metal temps changed alot..for the better.
> 
> Since you can not actually hit vrm accurately @ heatsink...best place is behind fets on pcb. Still not optimal but far more accurate. Then know internal fet temp is even higher than pcb.


very true, with my fluke ( mid level, i say mid because imo no ir thermo is high level. need IR CAMERA for high level - it was the most expensive ir thermo they make ) i was in a gas station that read 32 when going over the duct.... the ac had failed ( dead compressor ) ...... was blowing 104 deg air .... but the grates were glossy.

1 the further from black, the more inaccurate the reading CAN BE
2 the further from flat, the more inaccurate the reading CAN BE
3 the further away the more you are reading ..... period.
4 at best use it to get a general idea. it can be right on. ( walls boxes ect.) but when you are trying to measure something so small from so far away..... its not


----------



## Dimaggio1103

All wrong. It will throttle. This is my exact point you are passing wrong information like its fact. Buy those boards put them at 1.4 and guess what it will throttle. I dont remember ever saying 1.4 is acceptable either. lol at the and maybe the cpu. if you go outside of the safety spec well yes, but that is a non-sequitur. Sorry but that is factually incorrect. I dont care about joe random coming on here, i want the truth as is without bias or bandwagon.

@ Polk "Saying one can get 90% of the max frequency on B350 boards might sound fine and dandy until you do the math 90% is 3.6Ghz that is achievable on most 1700's at 1.2V or less, kind of reminds me of a number chew mentioned 50+ pages ago.

1.2V 8 core
1.3V 6 core
1.4V 4 core"

dude now your making stuff up where did this 8 core 1.2 volts come from? you know stock this chip runs around 1.35 on average right? 90% of OC from base to tip 3.0 to 4.0 (max of 99% of chips for 24/7) 90% would be exactly 3.9Ghz Your math is flawed.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> All wrong. It will throttle. This is my exact point you are passing wrong information like its fact. Buy those boards put them at 1.4 and guess what it will throttle. I dont remember ever saying 1.4 is acceptable either. lol at the and maybe the cpu. if you go outside of the safety spec well yes, but that is a non-sequitur. Sorry but that is factually incorrect. I dont care about joe random coming on here, i want the truth as is without bias or bandwagon.
> 
> @ Polk "Saying one can get 90% of the max frequency on B350 boards might sound fine and dandy until you do the math 90% is 3.6Ghz that is achievable on most 1700's at 1.2V or less, kind of reminds me of a number chew mentioned 50+ pages ago.
> 
> 1.2V 8 core
> 1.3V 6 core
> 1.4V 4 core"
> 
> dude now your making stuff up where did this 8 core 1.2 volts come from? you know stock this chip runs around 1.35 on average right? 90% of OC from base to tip 3.0 to 4.0 (max of 99% of chips for 24/7) 90% would be exactly 3.9Ghz Your math is flawed.


You do know that the chip under stock conditions is power gating stuff more heavily than when overclocking, right? Do a manual OC at 1.35v and compare power usage to a stock setup doing the same task.

If the majority of B350 boards had P-State overclocking your point would make sense, but they do not.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Your still ignoring my main point. nothing other than throttling will happen. The fear pushing is unnecessary. Speak in exact terms with fact not "youtuber" proof and you'll get no gripe from me. But when I sit here daily at 3.8 well above 1.2v with VRMs sitting at 62c and you tell me its impossbru you lose all credibility with me. No offense try and see it from my perspective.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your still ignoring my main point. nothing other than throttling will happen. The fear pushing is unnecessary. Speak in exact terms with fact not "youtuber" proof and you'll get no gripe from me. But when I sit here daily at 3.8 well above 1.2v with VRMs sitting at 62c and you tell me its impossbru you lose all credibility with me. No offense try and see it from my perspective.


Here is what will happen...

Newbie OC's R7 on terribad 3+2 / "6"+2 / "6"+3 / 4+2 board.
Hits OCP/Temp shutdown on VRM.
Disables VRM protection in UEFI --OR-- runs the setup at the absolute temp limit with tons of throttling
Releases magic smoke. on the spot or a few months down the road.

We have been here before, this has happened before, FX-8150 + first gen 970 AM3+ motherboards. Proliferation of AIO coolers makes the situation worse as well, because warm/hot air movement is better than zero air movement.


----------



## bardacuda

This happened a lot with 125 and 140W Phenom II chips on AM3 boards as well. Mostly MSI boards were the culprit.

http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors/


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> This happened a lot with 125 and 140W Phenom II chips on AM3 boards as well. Mostly MSI boards were the culprit.


OG Phenom was worse. I cant count the number of MSI boards I popped using a Phenom 9950 back in that time period. Swapped to DFI boards and stopped killing motherboards. Chip was a real trooper though, its still running to this day.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> All wrong. It will throttle. This is my exact point you are passing wrong information like its fact. Buy those boards put them at 1.4 and guess what it will throttle. I dont remember ever saying 1.4 is acceptable either. lol at the and maybe the cpu. if you go outside of the safety spec well yes, but that is a non-sequitur. Sorry but that is factually incorrect. I dont care about joe random coming on here, i want the truth as is without bias or bandwagon.
> 
> @ Polk "Saying one can get 90% of the max frequency on B350 boards might sound fine and dandy until you do the math 90% is 3.6Ghz that is achievable on most 1700's at 1.2V or less, kind of reminds me of a number chew mentioned 50+ pages ago.
> 
> 1.2V 8 core
> 1.3V 6 core
> 1.4V 4 core"
> 
> dude now your making stuff up where did this 8 core 1.2 volts come from? you know stock this chip runs around 1.35 on average right? 90% of OC from base to tip 3.0 to 4.0 (max of 99% of chips for 24/7) 90% would be exactly 3.9Ghz Your math is flawed.


HAHAHA no it does not most of the time its at a very low voltage not fully stuck at 1.35V on load actually you say that at load my CPU at stock is using less then 1.1V.

The max came from Chew who said that voltage and yes max OC on ryzen seems to be 4.0Ghz not even 4.1Ghz fully 24/7 stable at Amd recommended voltages. 4000 x .90 equals 3600.

Edit
https://postimg.org/image/p68kwxmuz/

My CPU at stock using 1.112V at load and turbo boost it jumps to 1.4V max but for like a few seconds.


----------



## mus1mus

I'll be honest guys.

I came into this forum hoping I can hit 5.0 with the FX 8320 on a Gigabyte UD3 Rev3. After reading for a few days about people doing 5GHz on FX chips.
I was a noob then. Til now.









Those who have been in the FX thread can prolly attest what happened after that.

Right Mega?


----------



## Sgang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Voltage doesn't go higher? Or cpu multiplier won't go higher? Or you can't post or boot to windows? Little more detail needed.


volt doesn't go higher. If i try to change the voltage the maximum i can set is 1,357, if i write 1,4000 the bios re-write automatically 1,357.

I was trying to go higher than 3.9ghz, actually if i put the multiplier to 40, the system don't post, don't boot in windows or it's not stable (alternatively) so i tought to increase voltage


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll be honest guys.
> 
> I came into this forum hoping I can hit 5.0 with the FX 8320 on a Gigabyte UD3 Rev3. After reading for a few days about people doing 5GHz on FX chips.
> I was a noob then. Til now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have been in the FX thread can prolly attest what happened after that.
> 
> Right Mega?


Yeah, everything went south pretty fast after that


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgang*
> 
> volt doesn't go higher. If i try to change the voltage the maximum i can set is 1,357, if i write 1,4000 the bios re-write automatically 1,357.
> 
> I was trying to go higher than 3.9ghz, actually if i put the multiplier to 40, the system don't post, don't boot in windows or it's not stable (alternatively) so i tought to increase voltage


The asrock b350 k4 with an 1800x.

That board has a 3+3 vrm configuration though it claims 9 phases it's got 6 for vcore via doublers and 3 for SoC. One of the other asrock b350's is limited to 65 w ryzen cpu's but there is no apparent disclaimer for your board. What it may have however is a limit you've just found to what can be set. Instead of entering a number you might try the + key to see if it'll let you adjust it higher though I'm not going to expect that you haven't tried it or that it does help. My own b350 board , I think all the b350 asus boards actually, has a limit of 1.3875 for vcore though it's possible to get around it.

And maybe one of our other owners could weigh in. A few have that board but I haven't seen an example anywhere of it running higher voltage.


----------



## Sgang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Voltage doesn't go higher? Or cpu multiplier won't go higher? Or you can't post or boot to windows? Little more detail needed.


Thanks yendor, your comment was precise and precious. I will try with + asap and will let you know.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your still ignoring my main point. nothing other than throttling will happen. The fear pushing is unnecessary. Speak in exact terms with fact not "youtuber" proof and you'll get no gripe from me. But when I sit here daily at 3.8 well above 1.2v with VRMs sitting at 62c and you tell me its impossbru you lose all credibility with me. No offense try and see it from my perspective.


while I was not looking for vrm temp limits I ran prime for an hour *north of 4ghz and 1.4v.* at 5c ambient, open bench, 4 120's . Trying to prove something else







hwinfo motherboard temp pushed 90. stupid non existant temps ditto. cpu stayed under 90. thermal probes quit working. proves? dunno. can't advocate the high clocks/volts on this board or any other unless you test it yourself and draw your own conclusions. And that noone should jump in without paying attention to vrm temps. regardless of chipset or cpu. Teh dead/damaged silicon I have here says that's a bad practice.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> To demonstrate that not all budget OC'ers are competent OC'ers. An experienced, skilled builder/overclocker maxing out the potential of B350 is one thing. That same person telling any wide-eyed nooblet who appears before them that B350 is totally great for overclocking will create trouble down the road when that nooblet runs their B350 at the ragged edge with an octa and a Hyper 212 Evo in a poorly ventilated case with back asswards airflow setup and a 40C ambient.
> 
> Give chew this, he doesn't make advice based around what the most knowledgeable people are doing or based on the risks that more experienced overclockers are willing to take for a laugh. He's usually speaking to the lowest common denominator because that's who's lurking this thread right now and preparing to try to turn a bargain-basement B350 and a high-leakage octa into a mini-reactor.


This is what i have been saying from the beginning of the vrm dilema on b350 boards and the avg user.
Im just talking about my end of the ordeal not making a fact out of it im not seeing the temps chew posted in my setup neither say chew tests are not valid you can clearly see that on both of his videos.

I still know the difference between a $99 board and asus rog board which has been my mobo to go for the last years XD. But in my form factor of choice ryzen/amd dont have the selection so i have to deal with this mobo lol. Not what i wanted but its not so bad just been carefully pushing it.

What baffles me is the temps hes getting and the mobo still chugging alone like nothing is wrong no protection kicked in no nothing lol.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> So where you using the modern Prime95 or the older one that stresses the CPU harder?
> 
> Was it at the same voltage as chew and you have the 8 core right?
> 
> If all that is true then man that's surprising


I put the version of prime im using which is 29.1 Build 16 custom 12/12k 12000 load, im getting more or less the same with the 29.2 Build 4
My cpu is a 1700.

Back of the mobo vrm infrared, cant say now im not close enough to it lol. I even pointed the camera inside the case and psu so you can see how deep i was XD
*So the sensor im following is indeed the vrm sensor* if i put the hdd cage it would reflect this XD.
Im using the latest BETA BIOS as well from MSI which is VA.61 for the Mortar Artic





and to be honest with you the temps are pretty damn good considering what it is lol... At least in my end of the ordeal...

cant say whats going on in chew's behalf, but we know he knows his stuff im not here to prove him wrong or what not, *we both agreed on the vrm dilema so there's no point on arguing here about that.*

I just cant replicate it, thats all im saying. Sharing my findings with the community as well..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Lets be honest, I have beat the living heck out of mine.
> 
> I have taken although no clue if they stand top scores on Sandra with this very same b350 pushed at 4150 full use through benchmarks.
> 
> This particular individual board has taken a beating. I am willing to bet I can buy another and pop it easy........that is just the way it works.
> 
> Surviving 150C temps twice is a miracle, you can choose to accept that or you can not.....I can guarantee its intended purpose was not to run @ 150c
> 
> It benchmarks just fine.
> 
> But I would not stick in a daily to crunch with on an 8 core or any machine that will consistently run highly multithreaded apps on a daily basis.
> 
> I would beat the snot out of it daily with my little 1400 however.


Maybe you should have done as suggested and posted it live including all amended settings. Although, I'm not sure how many miracle boards you'll need to go through before you eventually find one that fails. Perhaps best of 5.


----------



## chew*

I doubt it takes 5 boards. This one has out clocked some x370 and lived where they died.

This is no big secret that some boards in same model are outliers.

Just like cpus.

Maybe you should just be my filmcrew and video it live for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I doubt it takes 5 boards. This one has out clocked some x370 and lived where they died.
> 
> This is no big secret that some boards in same model are outliers.
> 
> Just like cpus.
> 
> Maybe you should just be my filmcrew and video it live for me.


heh, you wouldn't need to film anything if you didn't keep making claims you can't substantiate. A week ago you were confident you could kill a board in minutes, then it was that you weren't bothered or sure enough either way. Now it's best of 2 or 3.

I can tell you one thing, if you were to film it there would be so many plot twists, you'd keep people on the edge of their seats for hours.


----------



## chew*

Seriously?

My claim has been simple its not safe.

Missing entire point.

The fact that i was passing 1 not crashing. The fact 2 i hit 150c.

If you hit those temps would you suggest it for 4.0 1.4-1.41v?

Yes it did not die. Crazy because it should have. We are beyond fet max temps. It is in the realm of the fet blowing according to spec.

If i was biased i would have let it run till it died and omitted time it took.

Sorry but contrary to popular belief i will show when i am wrong.

I did not. I said times and limits.

These are all facts.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

chew any other b350 board that you have around? that you can try?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I doubt it takes 5 boards. This one has out clocked some x370 and lived where they died.
> 
> This is no big secret that some boards in same model are outliers.
> 
> Just like cpus.
> 
> Maybe you should just be my filmcrew and video it live for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> My claim has been simple its not safe.
> 
> Missing entire point.
> 
> The fact that i was passing 1 not crashing. The fact 2 i hit 150c.
> 
> If you hit those temps would you suggest it for 4.0 1.4-1.41v?


If I'm missing the point, it's because you've conveyed it in such a convoluted way it's anyone's guess what you were aiming for. You claimed the board would die in minutes, it didn't, and isn't likely to. Most FETS are rated up to 150c, so the likelihood is they will run for a substantial amount of time at that junction.

You're all about the facts, yet you're not very good at conveying any.


----------



## chew*

Not at the moment.

But i have kept my eyes open for a worthy board.

X370 is pointless if they made a proper b350.

Probably why they will not make one


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If I'm missing the point, it's because you've conveyed it in such a convoluted way it's anyone's guess what you were aiming for. You claimed the board would die in minutes, it didn't, and isn't likely to. Most FETS are rated up to 150c, so the likelihood is they will run for a substantial amount of time at that junction.
> 
> You're all about the facts, yet you're not very good at conveying any.


It was over 150c.

Debates with you are pointless.

Problem 1. Safeties never kicked so thats debunked.

Problem 2 over 150c.

Heres the settings i know them by heart

Digi power
llc max
Vcore phase extreme
Soc phase extreme
Switching frequency 350

1.4125-1.400 vcore measured socket
1.15 Soc measured.
Dram 1.35
3200 14-14-14-34 because pre 1006.
Cpu multi 4000

With droop yes its a b350 it has droop under max llc it jumps from 1.41 to 1.4v still. Settings are what is needed to pass.

Fan on 3000 max.

Thats it. Simple settings. Not like there is some crazy advanced settings on this board where i can set something to magical OMG.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I see what about returning that one? maybe is a fluke?

I would rma that one with the videos you have alone.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If I'm missing the point, it's because you've conveyed it in such a convoluted way it's anyone's guess what you were aiming for. You claimed the board would die in minutes, it didn't, and isn't likely to. Most FETS are rated up to 150c, so the likelihood is they will run for a substantial amount of time at that junction.
> 
> You're all about the facts, yet you're not very good at conveying any.


I dont know man, i would not be safe knowing anything in my computer is beyond 90c specially vrms no matter how high rated they are temp wise.

Ryzen runs prime pretty good compared even to a delidded intel on a custom loop.

That dont take the avg user would load prime95 on air cooler and just worry about cpu temps when your vrms are 20c+ over or even more your cpu temp.

You can see marketed asus jj video on how easy is overvolt the crap out of it in 2 min call that stable and stress test it. Not that im saying jj dont know whats hes doing but that to me its not close to stable.

Good 4ghz chip is around 1.4v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont know man, i would not be safe knowing anything in my computer is beyond 90c specially vrms no matter how high rated they are temp wise.


nobody is asking you to, but at least you now know it won't die in minutes.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I see what about returning that one? maybe is a fluke?
> 
> I would rma that one with the videos you have alone.


Hell no. It does 3200 ram np and benches magma heat sandra at way over 4.0.

This boards one of the good ones lol.


----------



## chew*

If it was not an ASUS board a scone would be silent









Since its ASUS its more like a loudly scowling.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I wouldn't even run my "delidded" 4790k @ 5ghz on a prime custom load not even joking lol and he only needed less than 1.38v for it, 1.42 for all dimms populated

Im going to try this quick to see if i get close to your findings thats the only thing i would be changing cpu ratio and vcore still the same
Quote:


> Digi power
> llc max
> Vcore phase extreme
> Soc phase extreme
> Switching frequency 350


now that we know my sensor on aida is the vrm sensor i would use that as im done infrared thermal videos lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If it was not an ASUS board a scone would be silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since its ASUS its more like a loudly scowling.


What's relevant is that you were wrong, not what vendor the board belongs to. A "straight shooter" like Chew should appreciate that


----------



## chew*

I find it quite amusing anyone would even remotely attempt to justify 154c *PCB* measured temps.

Captain Obvious here but ummm 154c pcb means fets = hotter.

You want to claim that's well in operating range?

Do you plan on somehow keeping any credibility after saying something like that?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Thats all i have that should do lol


----------



## chew*

Yah don't do that gun.... I have measured and logged what happens @ socket. I know the board very well.

Would advise against jacking up without first confirming how it reacts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I find it quite amusing anyone would even remotely attempt to justify 154c *PCB* measured temps.
> 
> Captain Obvious here but ummm 154c pcb means fets = hotter.
> 
> You want to claim that's well in operating range?
> 
> Do you plan on somehow keeping any credibility after saying something like that?


Who's looking for credibility, the Chew with his inconclusive videos and brash statements that turn out to be unsustained, or the poor people watching them trying to keep up with his goal post moving lol









30 minutes, no proof of settings used, out of an enclosure.

Here's an idea, Brian Bear, why don't you actually set out to show what you want to show, and stick to it. Whilst meanwhile showing data to go along with the video.

That way people might take you seriously.


----------



## chew*

Scone the first video is named.

You might win some but you just lost one.

The board lived it won "some"

It lost by failing to shut down.

It lost by nailing over 150c.

Tbh...even though i was wrong about it dying...the only winner here is my wallet. I did not have to replace parts.

Btw...we have not even delved into lifespan of other components heatsoaked @ 150c...I did not think we needed to go there...but if you continue we can and will go there.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah don't do that gun.... I have measured and logged what happens @ socket. I know the board very well.
> 
> Would advise against jacking up without first confirming how it reacts.


trust me i would keep a very close eye to it if i see something spiking bad i would drop it right away.

Not even cinebench was stable it crashed right away have a huge vdrop with those llc


----------



## chew*

Scone i show volts in video i mean seriously what more is needed.

This is a simple board. Volts a couple phase settings and go. It is not complex and certainly not as complex a test as your trying to make it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> trust me i would keep a very close eye to it if i see something spiking bad i would drop it right away.
> 
> Not even cinebench was stable it crashed right away have a huge vdrop with those llc


Msi is azz backwards like taichi. 8 is less 1 is moar.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Not like my asus mobos then gotcha


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Then i had llc1 as before XD dont need to go thru that


----------



## chew*

Yah not surprising. Most b350 need it so there are no wild swings.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah not surprising. Most b350 need it so there are no wild swings.


thank you for telling me that, as i dont like the extra added voltage, now i need to drop the llc till it gives me exactly what i desire and set on the bios..

Im testing llc2 now and it drop .010v 1.384v now out of the 1.392v i was getting , lets strain on the vrms you know.

llc3 damn close but under 1.368v it do have spikes to 1.376v so i guess that would be my best setting.


----------



## chew*

Just need to watch for wild swings ryzen does not like it.

Also keep in mind a meter will not catch all.

A solid 1.4 could potentially spike 1.45 and you would never see it.

I am comfortable with 1.45 spike but that is why i never exceed 1.4-1.41.

1.45 set could potentially spike 1.5.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

he spiking briefly mostly stays a 1.368v i have in bios 1.375v at least in this mobo/cpu combo in that voltage its damn close to it.. So llc3 it is instead of llc1 lets heat generated better for system health.

I cannot even do 3.9ghz on this chip, i lost to the sillicon here lol thats ok i have a good clocking 1080ti instead XD


btw dropping the llc from 1 to 3 dropped my cpu usage 10watts before i was hitting 150w now is around 135-140
of course it goes with the voltage XD


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Scone the first video is named.
> 
> You might win some but you just lost one.
> 
> The board lived it won "some"
> 
> It lost by failing to shut down.
> 
> It lost by nailing over 150c.
> 
> Tbh...even though i was wrong about it dying...the only winner here is my wallet. I did not have to replace parts.
> 
> Btw...we have not even delved into lifespan of other components heatsoaked @ 150c...I did not think we needed to go there...but if you continue we can and will go there.


Yes let's. To be clear are minutes involved here, too?


----------



## chew*

Look i just did another video all settings shown it took 6 mins to peg 160c.

I am pretty sure handbrake in realworld takes longer.

Take it fwiw I have some other testing that takes priority over this.

I warned people my job is done here.

Post up in a few.


----------



## chew*

Happy now?

No magic bullet. No conspiracy.

Sell the tin foil hat.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> No magic bullet. No conspiracy.
> 
> Sell the tin foil hat.


Nice video dude









Those temps









So what have we learned from this? Overclocking should not be allowed on this board with proper vrm cooling.

What are the components they are using? chokes, fets etc. if you can determine what components they use, you can do a little vrm break down of the motherboard like buildzoid does in order to calculate the vrm capability and heat output.

you are right about the heat gun though, as an mechanic they learned us how to use it.


----------



## bardacuda

But chew, you didn't show us the model of the thermostat in your house or what settings the electrician used when he installed it. It could be 140°F in your house and you just have a -56° offset, just you can can scare us for no reason.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

chew +1 lol

those videos still baffle me to no end, i cant believe what im seeing in that particular mobo...

see chew im not pushing as hard as you plus my system is better cooled but damn that mobo is like a nuclear reactor lol...
I was almost at 1.4v and my vrms werent that hot ..


----------



## chew*

I hope you guys can now completely understand why i wave the red flag around with 8c 4.0 1.4v over clocks now.

This thing only hits 70c peaks with 1400 4c chip 1.41v @ 4050 identical settings. It is a perfect fit and does not concern me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I hope you guys can now completely understand why i wave the red flag around with 8c 4.0 1.4v over clocks now.
> 
> This thing only hits 70c peaks with 1400 4c chip 1.41v @ 4050 identical settings. It is a perfect fit and does not concern me.


Id say if you get a bargain mobo like mine, update the findings as i cant replicate that behavior with my 38.25x @ 1.392v on mine tho, i see you have a bunch of x370s would be nice to see another b350 in your hands.

1700/1700x/1800x

behave almost the same once overclocked no?

So if i was pulling 1.392v around 150w a 1800x at the same voltage so be pulling around the same even if the stock 1700 tdp is lower?


----------



## chew*

Chip changes things and model is not really a factor.

This is a pretty bad and hot chip.

Its all the same glass but one sample @ 1.40 is not identical to another @ 1.40


----------



## zGunBLADEz

to ryzen defense coming from hasswell line up of chips i have a 4670K&4790K both delidded ryzen is cool as a cucumber specially a 1.4v on my cooling...


----------



## chew*

For the most part except for 1 chip all my glass is sub par. AMD is aware of it.

I have new glass coming eventually but imo over clocking itself is getting the best you can out of what you have.

I do not need the best glass to get decent results...it just requires more effort to get them.

That is grass roots.


----------



## sugarhell

@Chew

Don't spend your time on trolls. You already did so many videos, enough is enough.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> @Chew
> 
> Don't spend your time on trolls. You already did so many videos, enough is enough.


Yah i know he likes to "downplay" unfortunately it is not working.


----------



## coreykill99

well that looks promising


----------



## chew*

I did that merely to point out if I say something you can know it to have credibility.

By no means a tease.

Now i go into hibernation for a little while until NDA ends.

Cya.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who's looking for credibility, the Chew with his inconclusive videos and brash statements that turn out to be unsustained, or the poor people watching them trying to keep up with his goal post moving lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes, no proof of settings used, out of an enclosure.
> 
> Here's an idea, Brian Bear, why don't you actually set out to show what you want to show, and stick to it. Whilst meanwhile showing data to go along with the video.
> 
> That way people might take you seriously.


Why wouldn't people take chew* seriously, honestly? He's probably the only one to spend over $1K of his own money to test just about every X370 board worth buying.

Even if you look at the datasheets it supports what he advised :i.e. don't overclock a 8 core > 1.3V on a B350 with 4 phases.

I don't see anything wrong with what he advised. Also the ambient temperature is a nonissue unless it is heated up past a normal climate. Some people live in tropical areas which may/may not have air conditioning all the time.

Any engineer will tell you it is better to overdesign than to underspec anything.

This situation is very much like when der8auer stated that the heatsinks on X299 are garbage. Unless you go get a board and run the same test + settings, you cannot claim it is definitely ok. To claim something is okay even with the datasheets suggest otherwise is outright reckless and irresponsible though.

BTW : it makes you look like a hypocrite when you buy a Crosshair VI Hero and tell people a B350 4 phase is fine for pushing a Ryzen 7 > 1.3V.


----------



## dagget3450

There is a lot of salt in this thread, i hope my blood pressure doesn't rise from reading it while trying to get my ryzen up and rolling


----------



## Radical Vision

Lol Thread Ripper even this thing can`t hide the huge CPU is insane....
It reminds me of PentiumPro, very nice processor with a 40 Thread rippers you can build Ironman armor...
This CPU have more PCI lines then the top tier intel 18 core that cost x2 more...

The "4 glued together" CPU are kicking intel`s ***, but they still trash talk to AMD.....

the joke is on you intel....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

This is my problem yet again you tested what 1 board per maker? Then when YOUR safeties failed you consider that debunked? Thats just not how debunking works man...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> @Chew
> 
> Don't spend your time on trolls. You already did so many videos, enough is enough.


Challenging a conclusion by peer review is not trolling, its called science. We are merely contributing, but somehow our results from two different people are not valid but chews is. Confirmation bias at its best. Sometimes truth can be contradictory hence why you need a larger sample size and actual real world testing not I threw it in a oven and safety failed.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> This is my problem yet again you tested what 1 board per maker? Then when YOUR safeties failed you consider that debunked? Thats just not how debunking works man...
> Challenging a conclusion by peer review is not trolling, its called science. We are merely contributing, but somehow our results from two different people are not valid but chews is. Confirmation bias at its best. Sometimes truth can be contradictory hence why you need a larger sample size and actual real world testing not I threw it in a oven and safety failed.


Then I will call myself a scientist because we are testing the temps on a mobo with an IR gun.

Sorry but I am trusting Chew over some random dudes on the internet.

If you feel offended by my comment, okay but this is your problem because I never called you a troll. So do you think you are a troll?


----------



## MaKeN

+1 for Chew!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I did that merely to point out if I say something you can know it to have credibility.
> 
> By no means a tease.
> 
> Now i go into hibernation for a little while until NDA ends.
> 
> Cya.


Ohhhhh!

The guy has TR on his hands now!

Me jelly!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> If you feel offended by my comment, okay but this is your problem because I never called you a troll. So do you think you are a troll?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any engineer will tell you it is better to overdesign than to underspec anything.


But, that philosophy isn't the dominant one. Otherwise, we would have better stuff.

Shave 2 cents off a design by making it quite a lot worse? Absolutely. As long as it sells enough copies.

1) Sell less for more.
2) Put in just enough product/service to gain/keep mindshare.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So lets forget about my back motherboard infrared testing i did because the first one wasn't accurate to begin with.. talking about double standards. Cant argue about videos first they say. Make video it was wrong because it was on the front start complaining of methodology and the correct way to read vrm temps on mobo from the back follow up with second video doing just that.

i just loled by the comment of some people on here...

Im sorry i was trying my hardest to get the 150c didnt achieve it lol... My tests were all WRONG

Overclock dot net at their best XD


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> This is my problem yet again you tested what 1 board per maker? Then when YOUR safeties failed you consider that debunked? Thats just not how debunking works man...
> Challenging a conclusion by peer review is not trolling, its called science. We are merely contributing, but somehow our results from two different people are not valid but chews is. Confirmation bias at its best. Sometimes truth can be contradictory hence why you need a larger sample size and actual real world testing not I threw it in a oven and safety failed.


Seriously?

Prime b350 plus is or was the flagship. All other b350 are derived from that board including strix. Asus would like to be considered #1.

Now if the at the time top tier asus is doing this...you can bet all the copy paste cut back on features asus b350 are in the same boat.

Furthermore. I bet if i buy one of each of them all brand wise there are far more that flunk then not..

Cheap components with horrible heatsinks is simple math.

Lets avoid the topic of vendors themselves are labeling R5 only. Doh I think they might know something that you apparently do not









I think you should go buy one of those and screw me im small potatoes prove the company wrong while your at it.

Btw aren't you on the prime b350 plus to?

Simple go to sears buy a gun because there's are not "horrible" copy my settings now its your turn to risk hardware. Prove me wrong on video not words.

Better hope your lucky as me as it will be expensive if your not









Gun has a different board at least...there could easily be a difference not to mention....3825 pulls way way less than 4.0


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So lets forget about my back motherboard infrared testing i did because the first one wasn't accurate to begin with.. talking about double standards. Cant argue about videos first they say. Make video it was wrong because it was on the front start complaining of methodology and the correct way to read vrm temps on mobo from the back follow up with second video doing just that.
> 
> i just loled by the comment of some people on here...
> 
> Im sorry i was trying my hardest to get the 150c didnt achieve it lol... My tests were all WRONG
> 
> Overclock dot net at their best XD


Yea you get people who chose what they believe to be true then only believe others who show evidence of that. its called confirmation bias and this site is plagued with it at times.

"I trust chew!" um ok I was unaware my degree and the ones of the guys I work with, was garbage in comparison to a youtuber. I'm not sure what to do here as we have shown proof and experience just like he did but because he invested in 1k of boards im supposed to be impressed? The standards are hard to meet with seemingly little logic put into it.

@Chew NDA? dope man how did you get under NDA for a yet released chip they send it to you?
Also you say "I hope so or its expensive if not" 99 bones is expensive?


----------



## chew*

The expensive is when it takes cpu prisoner.

How did i get under NDA?

That is sort of a silly question. I have been working with AMD since like 939 in one way or another and vendors since am3. I am always working on something except when i go MIA due to real life ( after bd launched ).

Basically put your entitled to your opinion but...i am not a you tuber. I do not edit i do not care about views endorsements or advertising.

AMD seems to think I am worthy. That is all that matters in the real world









Btw 0 college education high school drop out here. Self taught self learned.

Waving degrees in front of me always makes me chuckle.

What idiot thought it was a good idea to shove a starter under an intake in the north star?

Oh it was an engineer with a PHD but clearly never touched an engine in his entire life. Looked cool on paper bro.

What idiot designed the diesel engine that almost killed international?

An engineer.

I can do this for days...for every good design there is a bad design. The degree means little if your one of the bads. Look what happened with BD...


----------



## sugarhell

Like millions you have a degree. I bet most of us here have a degree. Means little without the skill.

I have a degree on computer science but I am a better audio engineer even if i dont have a paper on that.

And lol chew is not a youtuber, ignorant


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Like millions you have a degree. I bet most of us here have a degree. Means little without the skill.
> 
> I have a degree on computer science but I am a better audio engineer even if i dont have a paper on that.
> 
> And lol chew is not a youtuber, ignorant


I have four! Am I now queen of the thread?









And yeah, AMD has trusted chew with some very public work before. Obviously they don't find his methods abstract or ridiculous. No blind faith here, he's done enough to earn the benefit of the doubt, especially when he's showed exactly what he's doing.


----------



## KarathKasun

In the real world, experience trumps a piece of sheepskin given to you for spending money and wasting time behind a desk in a public building.

I'm doing the degree thing myself (looks better on a business card when you work for the tech illiterate), and I could be teaching ALL of my technical classes. Its to the point that classmates come to me for help instead of the instructor, and I'm 100% self taught.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I have four! Am I now queen of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, AMD has trusted chew with some very public work before. Obviously they don't find his methods abstract or ridiculous. No blind faith here, he's done enough to earn the benefit of the doubt, especially when he's showed exactly what he's doing.


My personality or tough love approach sucks sometimes however. Both myself and AMD are aware of this.

Btw just some clarification. Spending 1k in boards was done for many many many reasons.

My sig on xs and hwbot is... I got no strings to hold me down to make me fret or make me frown. I had strings but now im free there are no strings on me.

The meaning is literal.

I worked with vendors...i got "free" ( not really after you put 200 hours in) hardware. To keep getting it one must be reserved in what they say publicly and in many cases use that vendor only. ( not in my case which ultimately caused major drama in the end ) Those are "the strings".

I cut the strings no holds barred so i could say whatever show whatever. I just do not care. Want to send me something fine no strings or do not bother.

90% do not bother







got something to hide?

I will find it on my own dime anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll be honest guys.
> 
> I came into this forum hoping I can hit 5.0 with the FX 8320 on a Gigabyte UD3 Rev3. After reading for a few days about people doing 5GHz on FX chips.
> I was a noob then. Til now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have been in the FX thread can prolly attest what happened after that.
> 
> Right Mega?


Shhhh You can't prove them wrong. Cause you know, they say so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> This is my problem yet again you tested what 1 board per maker? Then when YOUR safeties failed you consider that debunked? Thats just not how debunking works man...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> @Chew
> 
> Don't spend your time on trolls. You already did so many videos, enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenging a conclusion by peer review is not trolling, its called science. We are merely contributing, but somehow our results from two different people are not valid but chews is. Confirmation bias at its best. Sometimes truth can be contradictory hence why you need a larger sample size and actual real world testing not I threw it in a oven and safety failed.
Click to expand...

Ok, please show me the review. Please, show me the peer. Frankly I have yet to see one. You have 1 troll who is laughable at best. Who claims b350 is enough, but buys the flag ship x370..... hmmm and others who frankly are not know.

Or someone who helped break world records.

The one defence to that would be a crap ton of real world experience with this chip over time. Which no one has yet.

And frankly so far with evidence presented falls in chew court


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Prime b350 plus is or was the flagship. All other b350 are derived from that board including strix. Asus would like to be considered #1.
> 
> Now if the at the time top tier asus is doing this...you can bet all the copy paste cut back on features asus b350 are in the same boat.
> 
> Furthermore. I bet if i buy one of each of them all brand wise there are far more that flunk then not..
> 
> Cheap components with horrible heatsinks is simple math.
> 
> Lets avoid the topic of vendors themselves are labeling R5 only. Doh I think they might know something that you apparently do not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should go buy one of those and screw me im small potatoes prove the company wrong while your at it.
> 
> Btw aren't you on the prime b350 plus to?
> 
> Simple go to sears buy a gun because there's are not "horrible" copy my settings now its your turn to risk hardware. Prove me wrong on video not words.
> 
> Better hope your lucky as me as it will be expensive if your not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun has a different board at least...there could easily be a difference not to mention....3825 pulls way way less than 4.0


Chew i think i remember watching bullzoid's review of B350 and he might have claimed that Asus B350 is using the same type of VRM as their top in model and that they are more efficient but hotter too and they can handle it a bit better NO NOT 150C but maybe 90-100C compared to the Niko components.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Like millions you have a degree. I bet most of us here have a degree. Means little without the skill.
> 
> I have a degree on computer science but I am a better audio engineer even if i dont have a paper on that.
> 
> And lol chew is not a youtuber, ignorant


Im ignorant for not logging onto the internet and accepting pro credentials on hearsay? lol Degrees mean a lot to anyone working in high end fields. A computer science degree is a broad term typically for a AA or BA but BAs typically have a specific major like network security, engineering, software development, etc. Do they mean everything? Of course not that is silly, skill matters too. But like it or not, unless you know someone there, getting those jobs will be ten times more difficult in bigger companies. But I digress my point was that we should not be brushed off so easily.

Im curious where is chews unhinged loyalty coming from other than posting in a forum with videos? Not talking trash im genuinely interested to know why AMD sought this master's opinion since development is already finalized, and he wont market a review for them as he is not a youtuber in his own words. Dont they need incentive? Working with AMD in "one way or another" sounds way vague and a bit misleading imo. Did you write a paper on electromigration, thermal dynamics or something? I'd love to see if so. I honestly just wanna know if the guys advice im supposed to follow has legit creds is all. I dont see anything wrong with that is all. and from my own testing seems to invalidate some of his conclusions. Not the overall message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Shhhh You can't prove them wrong. Cause you know, they say so...
> Ok, please show me the review. Please, show me the peer. Frankly I have yet to see one. You have 1 troll who is laughable at best. Who claims b350 is enough, but buys the flag ship x370..... hmmm and others who frankly are not know.
> 
> Or someone who helped break world records.
> 
> The one defence to that would be a crap ton of real world experience with this chip over time. Which no one has yet.
> 
> And frankly so far with evidence presented falls in chew court


Um...dude posted video a few pages ago and no surprise my word does not matter so my video will be tomorrow with an actual glass diode sensor with digital read out on the VRMs. But I can predict the future....that won't matter either. lol peers....reviewing...somehow does not equal peer review. The logic gymnastics yall are doing is crazy.


----------



## polkfan

Only thing that matters is results i don't care who it comes from, though i wish it would start coming from the top sites again.

Certifications and degree's for sure matters in this industry but this is a overclocking site i may have gone to a crappy college but we didn't have a class in overclocking during my time in the computer science degree sadly never even touched hardware heck when i was in high school i went to skills center(where we did touch and put together real hardware) in flint and got my A+ and Net+ certification i really hate to say it but it seems like the people i talk to care more about that then my degree at the crappy college i went too.

I learned more from working at IT staff at a high school then i did at college.

Tech field started by being self taught not by installing windows on a emulator for credit in class(yes this really happen to me something i could do when i was 8)


----------



## chew*

Well lets see. For BD i spent a week in austin way way before the lhe event testing every single damn synthetic on ln2 known to man kind to see if there was at least something it could shine in.

I came up with extreme presets in 3d if we use "cough" competitors vga and cpu-z.

AMD bet the farm on cpu-z and me setting up something reliable enough to run under lhe repeatedly without failure till they got it.

Meanwhile i went off on a solo journey with lucid and or hacked NV drivers chasing them an xtreme preset WR which unfortunately ran into a cpu bottle neck on ln2 clocked 4 way vgas.

I ran/built a system to run all day on in atlantic city @ 7.0 for gamers to game on live.

The job was simple. 0 failure allowed nor tolerated no excuses about water condensation motherboard silicon...make it happen and for 8 hours straight.

I could go on and on...its the past.

This is the future.

I am the guy you call when you want to know the bare minimum needed to reach a goal and then also the guy you call to hit that goal live without failure.

Give that job a title?

Marketings Hitman.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I mean that sounds all great but still vague as all heck. Articles I can read referencing you work? List of credits in development of anything? Even collaborators gets credits. We give them out to the freaking header writers lol. I just wanna see your name somewhere in all of the VRM development and testing scene. Other than that no offense but all you have is videos. That does not equal a source you take without question. And yes peer review is us reviewing and trying to replicate your work. If you instantly dismiss those results you are bias. Period. You as in general not you chew*

So to get to a point here, we both have some credibility and be open to our theories evolving. Because one person in a lab will never equal fact. Already I see caveats given by my opposition. I was told my VRMs are garbage and now they are the same quality of the higher end boards. This is exactly my point. You don't have all the parts of the problem, so you can't solve it definitively.


----------



## chew*

Its vague because that is exactly what the job entails.

Its a solo job and privately contracted.

In my free time I focus solely on squeezing every last bit of performance possible out of every board worth testing in every benchmark worth testing.

I must know what it is good at what it is bad at.

What its strengths are what it's weaknesses are.

What can the arch do what can it not do.

And tons of data so i can tell exactly what bare min speed is needed to do *X*

There is a reason I am faster by 1.5 seconds in 32m Pi on ln2 on ryzen than the fastest result with 300 mhz more on ln2.

It's what I do.

I have no clue who said on semi is as good as the top tier stuff...but its not and certainly not with half the phase and 1/3 the heatsink. It is certainly not what prime x370 strix x370 or c6h is using...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I mean that sounds all great but still vague as all heck. Articles I can read referencing you work? List of credits in development of anything? Even collaborators gets credits. We give them out to the freaking header writers lol. I just wanna see your name somewhere in all of the VRM development and testing scene. Other than that no offense but all you have is videos. That does not equal a source you take without question. And yes peer review is us reviewing and trying to replicate your work. If you instantly dismiss those results you are bias. Period. You as in general not you chew*
> 
> So to get to a point here, we both have some credibility and be open to our theories evolving. Because one person in a lab will never equal fact. Already I see caveats given by my opposition. I was told my VRMs are garbage and now they are the same quality of the higher end boards. This is exactly my point. You don't have all the parts of the problem, so you can't solve it definitively.


If you have read about AMD clock WR's or live demos, its likely you have seen Chews work AFAIK.


----------



## SuperZan

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/advanced-micro-devices-breaks-guinness-world-record-for-fastest-cpu/

If you noticed chew's YouTube display name, you'll find it in the article.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I mean something with your name on it to validate this would be awesome. I mean no offense but these are words. If I believed what everyone said online id be hogtied in a ditch somewhere with a guy yelling at me to kill the purple trolls he sees.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I mean something with your name on it to validate this would be awesome. I mean no offense but these are words. If I believed what everyone said online id be hogtied in a ditch somewhere with a guy yelling at me to kill the purple trolls he sees.


You can see him in the footage of the old AMD event AFAIK, this is not just "words". This is you not wanting to be wrong at this point.


----------



## chew*

I got this guys but thanks for the help.

Maybe you have not noticed my background in video then again I shove it behind crap and toss it around.

Sorry its dirty i had it shoved in a corner of a room i store junk in.

Why because i eat humble pie daily and not one to really "show off trophies" but i felt it was fitting for "bench station"



Im not nor did I ever want to be the face of AMD. I am the man behind the scenes. Let sami or stilt do the camera interview. I get along better with the hardware.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so I see it links me to AMD's youtube channel, and also to a forum inviting me to also become an AMD community member. It states Team AMD:
Quote:


> Sami Maekinen, Brian Mclachlan, Pete Hardman and Aaron Schradin, nicknamed Team AMD FX


Since when is being apart of an enthusiast team(not an actual career btw) lifetime credentials on electrical engineering. He states emphatically his word is where the buck stops. My argument is this is not enough "creds" to take such a position. Great accomplishment i'd be proud of no doubt. But that's not some form of credulity. Nor should yalls statements like anything over 1.2 on b350 is asking for a meltdown. Because that's simply not the case. No matter how inconvenient that truth may be its fact. Multiple people cannot replicate your issue. Instead of saying "Wow that's interesting let's get to the bottom of the discrepancy" you say "Fake news" lol

Sorry to disappoint but im not all that impressed for the worshipping you seem to have. I do believe that's a thread ripper though no doubt they hook up you with all sorts of promotional stuff I bet for doing that for them.

Still waiting btw for a valid explanation as to why that video of the other guy testing is not being talked about? Why not try and figure out what's really going on?

Excuse me ima break a world record for speeding and assume I know everything about the mechanics of all cars.


----------



## chew*

Hitman.

Sami got sick...who you gonna call?

Chew*

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2791_video_amdiy_extended_look___overclocking_with_chew

Fwiw days leading up to the guiness WR was me solo in a lab doing what I do.

Like i said me and hardware and behind the scenes.

No worries ill dredge up more.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so I see it links me to AMD's youtube channel, and also to a forum inviting me to also become an AMD community member. It states Team AMD:
> Since when is being apart of an enthusiast team(not an actual career btw) lifetime credentials on electrical engineering. He states emphatically his word is where the buck stops. My argument is this is not enough "creds" to take such a position. Great accomplishment i'd be proud of no doubt. But that's not some form of credulity. Nor should yalls statements like anything over 1.2 on b350 is asking for a meltdown. Because that's simply not the case. No matter how inconvenient that truth may be its fact. Multiple people cannot replicate your issue. Instead of saying "Wow that's interesting let's get to the bottom of the discrepancy" you say "Fake news" lol
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but im not all that impressed for the worshipping you seem to have. I do believe that's a thread ripper though no doubt they hook up you with all sorts of promotional stuff I bet for doing that for them.
> 
> Still waiting btw for a valid explanation as to why that video of the other guy testing is not being talked about? Why not try and figure out what's really going on?
> 
> Excuse me ima break a world record for speeding and assume I know everything about the mechanics of all cars.


Amp load from CPU to CPU is not consistent, it falls into a range of values. Even at the same voltage, power will be different from one sample to the next.

Not only that, but AFAIK the other person was not running quite as high VCore either. If a few variables can trigger a thermal runaway into the 150+ celsius range, the VRM is insufficient for 24/7 hardcore overclocks for anyone except those who religiously keep tabs on system temps/sensor readouts.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I got this guys but thanks for the help.
> 
> Maybe you have not noticed my background in video then again I shove it behind crap and toss it around.
> 
> Sorry its dirty i had it shoved in a corner of a room i store junk in.
> 
> Why because i eat humble pie daily and not one to really "show off trophies" but i felt it was fitting for "bench station"
> 
> 
> 
> Im not nor did I ever want to be the face of AMD. I am the man behind the scenes. Let sami or stilt do the camera interview. I get along better with the hardware.


Man i actually remember that haha.

Dude one thing i noticed from you is you feed on trolls or let them get to you.

People think they are experts when one they show no proof of stability(this user doesn't seem to be around anymore)
I'd say if Amd is willing to give the man hardware for the past 15 years and he isn't kissing butt i can trust what he says.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so I see it links me to AMD's youtube channel, and also to a forum inviting me to also become an AMD community member. It states Team AMD:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sami Maekinen, Brian Mclachlan, Pete Hardman and Aaron Schradin, nicknamed Team AMD FX
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being apart of an enthusiast team(not an actual career btw) lifetime credentials on electrical engineering. He states emphatically his word is where the buck stops. My argument is this is not enough "creds" to take such a position. Great accomplishment i'd be proud of no doubt. But that's not some form of credulity. Nor should yalls statements like anything over 1.2 on b350 is asking for a meltdown. Because that's simply not the case. No matter how inconvenient that truth may be its fact. Multiple people cannot replicate your issue. Instead of saying "Wow that's interesting let's get to the bottom of the discrepancy" you say "Fake news" lol
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but im not all that impressed for the worshipping you seem to have. I do believe that's a thread ripper though no doubt they hook up you with all sorts of promotional stuff I bet for doing that for them.
> 
> Still waiting btw for a valid explanation as to why that video of the other guy testing is not being talked about? Why not try and figure out what's really going on?
> 
> Excuse me ima break a world record for speeding and assume I know everything about the mechanics of all cars.
Click to expand...

You are taking this too far.

Imma quote scotty here:

"The problem with the internet is the lack of accountability."


----------



## chew*

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275753-Brian-(chew)-has-a-little-fun-Starcraft-2-at-over-7GHz-stable!&highlight=64NOMIS


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Amp load from CPU to CPU is not consistent, it falls into a range of values. Even at the same voltage, power will be different from one sample to the next.
> 
> Not only that, but AFAIK the other person was not running quite as high VCore either. If a few variables can trigger a thermal runaway into the 150+ celsius range, the VRM is insufficient for 24/7 hardcore overclocks for anyone except those who religiously keep tabs on system temps/sensor readouts.


Oh lordy....power will not fluctuate that much to cause such radical differences in temps, or it will not be able to operate because something is wrong with the pc. The temp mentioned was 1.3v and above is lucky not to melt down IIRC. He proved that wrong. I honestly don't know how that's not clear. Multiple times people laughed and said fan blowing on heatsinked has been debunked (wrong as we discussed) also another claim was that 1.3v not safe. Wrong again as its seemingly safe due to measurements taken and rated spec sheets. Also his VRMs did not throttle and I know for a fact they do as I have instigated this. Many times on past boards under asus FX line and on Intel.

So considering the above this is why we peer review and you just refuse to even acknowledge the chance he might have been slightly wrong. That's blind fanish talk, not logical thinking at all.

EDIT: I concede you are a community favorite with overclocking on ln2. Cool man. But that's not really proof of reason to take blind faith your 100% correct on everything in the subject as we already see you are wrong on some things.


----------



## chew*

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?272406-Chew-On-This&highlight=64NOMIS

Pretesting BD like 6m before launch Austin Tx lab. Pete Hardman. Engineer good guy we always seemed to "click"


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Amp load from CPU to CPU is not consistent, it falls into a range of values. Even at the same voltage, power will be different from one sample to the next.
> 
> Not only that, but AFAIK the other person was not running quite as high VCore either. If a few variables can trigger a thermal runaway into the 150+ celsius range, the VRM is insufficient for 24/7 hardcore overclocks for anyone except those who religiously keep tabs on system temps/sensor readouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lordy....power will not fluctuate that much to cause such radical differences in temps, or it will not be able to operate because something is wrong with the pc. The temp mentioned was 1.3v and above is lucky not to melt down IIRC. He proved that wrong. I honestly don't know how that's not clear. Multiple times people laughed and said fan blowing on heatsinked has been debunked (wrong as we discussed) also another claim was that 1.3v not safe. Wrong again as its seemingly safe due to measurements taken and rated spec sheets. Also his VRMs did not throttle and I know for a fact they do as I have instigated this. Many times on past boards under asus FX line and on Intel.
> 
> So considering the above this is why we peer review and you just refuse to even acknowledge the chance he might have been slightly wrong. That's blind fanish talk, not logical thinking at all.
Click to expand...

How did you do your Measurements? Show them
What are your BIOS settings? Show them

Power Fluctuates from CHIP to CHIP. You have a better idea about? Show them

This is merely a request. Not arguing about you or the way your system runs.


----------



## chew*

Look i know exactly what i know.

My meter has been tested accurate.

My settings were realistic.

The board hit *150+c* in 6 minutes.

Only an idiot after seeing what i saw months ago would say okey dokey that fine.

I also know that that particular board is not a contender for a target. I need to know every aspect of what i am using.

Once again my MO = failure is not an option ever.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Oh lordy....power will not fluctuate that much to cause such radical differences in temps, or it will not be able to operate because something is wrong with the pc. The temp mentioned was 1.3v and above is lucky not to melt down IIRC. He proved that wrong. I honestly don't know how that's not clear. Multiple times people laughed and said fan blowing on heatsinked has been debunked (wrong as we discussed) also another claim was that 1.3v not safe. Wrong again as its seemingly safe due to measurements taken and rated spec sheets. Also his VRMs did not throttle and I know for a fact they do as I have instigated this. Many times on past boards under asus FX line and on Intel.
> 
> So considering the above this is why we peer review and you just refuse to even acknowledge the chance he might have been slightly wrong. That's blind fanish talk, not logical thinking at all.


Except you are making at least 3 fallacious arguments in this response alone.

Throttling is not a guarantee, you should not rely on it. Ive had 3 AM3+ boards pop (one was Asus), where was thire VRM throttling? I can disable all safeties on my MSI B350M and likely pop it with an R5 1600X if I wanted.

On a VRM near its limit it only takes 10% to push into thermal runaway, its called saturating the FETs.

1.3v is mentioned because you have to cover B350 as a general pool of boards. Some use VERY cheap Nikos FET's in a 4+2 setup. Some use better components, but the circuits are still in the same general class... which is a class of pretty bad.

If you can be responsible for your own actions and are not looking for someone to just give you settings to plug in to run your chip, you will likely be fine at over 1.3v. The point is that none of us will give out bad advice and tell someone that 1.3v+ is in any way safe on these boards.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you do your Measurements? Show them
> What are your BIOS settings? Show them
> 
> Power Fluctuates from CHIP to CHIP. You have a better idea about? Show them
> 
> This is merely a request. Not arguing about you or the way your system runs.


Power fluctuates yes. No it does not fluctuate that much unless something is wrong. Period. Watch his video there is your "show me" as for mine I already stated what i'm using and when a video will be up. Some of us got ya know jobs and shtuff. By the time I get kids down i wanna play, not debate but i cant let over exaggerating statements go unchallenged. Ill do my best though. Glass thermal diode as with all external sensors with a basic digital readout on a micro controller. Very basic wiring insulated to a glass coated diode. No its not bought from NASA but it's fine. Im combating the idea 1.3 on this board is meltdown time. And I will. I'm not saying he aint valid on more phases are better, but that really only provides cleaner power and more stability. More phases less temp duh. But that does not mean 4+2 phases is dog turd for a 65w chip at 1.3v even 8 cores.

No you don't get to make general statements by chipset it's a fallacy period.


----------



## chew*

But wait i am not done yet i still have a ton of videos and links to post lol..


----------



## chew*

Look I use an IR because I can move it around freely to find a hot spot. That probe you have does not offer that flexibility.

Secondly for whatever reason no one has duplicated my settings *@ 4000* 3825 is a far cry from 4000 in power draw on ryzen.

I already know where they( hot spot) are on ryzen boards because there is a trend/pattern.

Once again...it is because this is what I do.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

But they dont mean anything? Sorry?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No you don't get to make general statements by chipset it's a fallacy period.


You can make general statements when 100% of the boards conform with those general statements. That statement being that their VRM's are somewhere between poor and meh in quality.

In the future that may change, the future is not now though.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so I see it links me to AMD's youtube channel, and also to a forum inviting me to also become an AMD community member. It states Team AMD:
> Since when is being apart of an enthusiast team(not an actual career btw) lifetime credentials on electrical engineering. He states emphatically his word is where the buck stops. My argument is this is not enough "creds" to take such a position. Great accomplishment i'd be proud of no doubt. But that's not some form of credulity. Nor should yalls statements like anything over 1.2 on b350 is asking for a meltdown. Because that's simply not the case. No matter how inconvenient that truth may be its fact. Multiple people cannot replicate your issue. Instead of saying "Wow that's interesting let's get to the bottom of the discrepancy" you say "Fake news" lol
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but im not all that impressed for the worshipping you seem to have. I do believe that's a thread ripper though no doubt they hook up you with all sorts of promotional stuff I bet for doing that for them.
> 
> Still waiting btw for a valid explanation as to why that video of the other guy testing is not being talked about? Why not try and figure out what's really going on?
> 
> Excuse me ima break a world record for speeding and assume I know everything about the mechanics of all cars.


Extreme overclockers routinely find the limits of electrical engineering. It's literally part and parcel to the pursuit. Being good enough at it to be used by a major technology vendor for high-profile demonstration purposes is an assurance of practical, experiential credibility. We're not asking whether or not he can design a motherboard. We're asking whether or not he knows how to break one, something extreme overclockers are intimately familiar with. A better analogy than your speeding one would be an automotive engineer's specs vs a service department's stats. Different conditions can lead to unexpected results, as can running something more strenuously than intended.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can make general statements when 100% of them conform with those general statements.
> 
> In the future that may change, the future is not now though.


You cant be for real. You just admitted not all b350s are bad then say they are....Confusing a tad. And no they are not all the same unless you have blinders on.
Quote:


> 1.3v is mentioned because you have to cover B350 as a general pool of boards. Some use VERY cheap Nikos FET's in a 4+2 setup. Some use better components, but the circuits are still in the same general class... which is a class of pretty bad.


Um...that's not how circuits work. This is beyond laughable


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you do your Measurements? Show them
> What are your BIOS settings? Show them
> 
> Power Fluctuates from CHIP to CHIP. You have a better idea about? Show them
> 
> This is merely a request. Not arguing about you or the way your system runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Power fluctuates yes. *No it does not fluctuate that much unless something is wrong.* Period. Watch his video there is your "show me" as for mine I already stated what i'm using and when a video will be up. Some of us got ya know jobs and shtuff. By the time I get kids down i wanna play, not debate but i cant let over exaggerating statements go unchallenged. Ill do my best though. Glass thermal diode as with all external sensors with a basic digital readout on a micro controller. Very basic wiring insulated to a glass coated diode. No its not bought from NASA but it's fine. Im combating the idea 1.3 on this board is meltdown time. And I will. I'm not saying he aint valid on more phases are better, but that really only provides cleaner power and more stability. More phases less temp duh. But that does not mean 4+2 phases is dog turd for a 65w chip at 1.3v even 8 cores.
> 
> No you don't get to make general statements by chipset it's a fallacy period.
Click to expand...

I can show right now that a software shows my Chip's Power Draw is at least 50W lower than comparable system on comparable set-up. And nope, this is not limited to the software readings. I have tested this very chip on 3 different boards with the same figures. Popped a different CPU and the results change.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You cant be for real. You just admitted not all b350s are bad then say they are....Confusing a tad. And no they are not all the same unless you have blinders on.


Nope, they are not all the same, but they are all pretty bad. When MSI has a better VRM than Asus, while accounting for horrid Nikos FETs too, the platform is in pretty poor shape.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> But they dont mean anything? Sorry?


Oh first you wanted proof which you thought i could not provide.

Now well um gee um it means nothing.

Seriously the backpedalling is getting old.

I have 0 stakes in b350 x370 any part or any product used in any brand vendors boards.

If it sucks it sucks.

Heck i told mus k7 vrm runs hot mostly in part to a cruddy heatsink which hardly benefits at all from a fan on it.

He said yep...your right it does run hot. Every board i have logged vrm temps on has been yep same here...

Except for the one you have. Your b350 plus is magical and mine is "broken" yet can run higher and bench higher somehow since no one seems to want to duplicate speed/volts i can only guess that...you can't or know better than to try


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Oh first you wanted proof which you thought i could not provide.
> 
> Now well um gee um it means nothing.
> 
> Seriously the backpedalling is getting old.


No I asked for proof of knowledge in those fields not enthusiasts community achievements. Those dont mean much when trying to prove a theory emphatically. You proved you know overclocking, but that does not mean you are a master at all things VRM and other electrical components. You are good in one niche field of this application is my point. A VRM is not just a gaming PC component btw.

Some of you might wanna stop posting for a min. Chew is experienced and I give him that but the garbage being thrown on top is crazy. Circuits do not change quality based on chipset....I face palmed so hard I have to go to the ER for this concussion.

You don't understand I feel how statistical data works. your sample of 1 sku is not near conclusive enough to make that determination. Specially since you already have one dissenting peer. And another tomorrow. That disputes your claim "b350 is bad for overclocking." yet set no parameters or caveats, just a general assertion.

EDIT: @Karath circuits do not vary like that based on chipset. You have no idea what you're talking about. The circuitry in the PCB aka the signal trace is generally made of either copper or rarely gold. It does not change properties based on a chipset nor is there anything cheaper than copper that has amazing conductivity.


----------



## mus1mus

Simply put,

Show what your mobo can do MAX. Let's talk.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No I asked for proof of knowledge in those fields not enthusiasts community achievements. Those dont mean much when trying to prove a theory emphatically. You proved you know overclocking, but that does not mean you are a master at all things VRM and other electrical components. You are good in one niche field of this application is my point. A VRM is not just a gaming PC component btw.
> 
> *Some of you might wanna stop posting for a min. Chew is experienced and I give him that but the garbage being thrown on top is crazy. Circuits do not change quality based on chipset....I face palmed so hard I have to go to the ER for this concussion.
> *
> 
> You don't understand I feel how statistical data works. your sample of 1 sku is not near conclusive enough to make that determination. Specially since you already have one dissenting peer. And another tomorrow. That disputes your claim "b350 is bad for overclocking." yet set no parameters or caveats, just a general assertion.


Where do you even get that from. B350 can be put onto a board with a god-like VRM, except it hasn't even been put on a board with even a decent VRM. Probably due to market segmentation.

The absolute best VRM on ANY B350 board in the wild right now is a 4+2 with doubled components. There is no argument otherwise because there does not exist a B350 with a quality VRM (more than 4 electrical phases for vcore) at this moment.


----------



## chew*

Enthusiast community achievements?

The community did not hire and pay me.

AMD does.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simply put,
> 
> Show what your mobo can do MAX. Let's talk.


kk will do cap. While you wait till tomorrow for mine here is the other guys same thing. Enjoy the watch since you missed it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/15030#post_26235434
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Enthusiast community achievements?
> 
> The community did not hire and pay me.
> 
> AMD does.


Thats what they are regardless of who paid you. They still paying? Was it a subcontractor thing or actual position within the company?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> B350 can be put onto a board with a god-like VRM, except it hasn't even been put on a board


This /\

And with people like him arguing about it with me the chances of my success talking a vendor into it will never happen...which btw i have been pushing for since day 1


----------



## polkfan

I thought you guys said this wasn't linustechtips LOL i was able to convince more their then here.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> This /\
> 
> And with people like him arguing about it with me the chances of my success talking a vendor into it will never happen...which btw i have been pushing for since day 1


Im saying...wow....that my VRMs work fine at your death zzone therefore the statement "b350 is bad for overclocking" is crap. Simple no more can you make such a general statement. My 4 year old can pick up on this logic not sure why yall cant. Also still funny about the traces though dude. Really showed me you know what your talking about. Im out for tonight though, so enjoy the echo chamber while im gone.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simply put,
> 
> Show what your mobo can do MAX. Let's talk.
> 
> 
> 
> kk will do cap. While you wait till tomorrow for mine here is the other guys same thing. Enjoy the watch since you missed it.
Click to expand...

Okay, then let's stop here. Go to sleep and make your point tomorrow. Til then stop this almost trolling rants.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> kk will do cap. While you wait till tomorrow for mine here is the other guys same thing. Enjoy the watch since you missed it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/15030#post_26235434
> Thats what they are regardless of who paid you. They still paying? Was it a subcontractor thing or actual position within the company?


Marketing = department.

Hitman = subcontractor

I thought i made that clear or at least the job titles are self explanatory.

I was actually offered a job. They were restructuring after BD. It was volatile and i was ignoring emails at the time.

Probably dodged a bullet. Time was not right.


----------



## Mega Man

we b gathered !~

keyboard warrior

well we know who chew* is .....


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> kk will do cap. While you wait till tomorrow for mine here is the other guys same thing. Enjoy the watch since you missed it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/15030#post_26235434
> Thats what they are regardless of who paid you. They still paying? Was it a subcontractor thing or actual position within the company?


*3825*

Not

*4000*

I have already watched.

I also know he almost found the hot area but case is in the way.

I am not going to make him tear down just to show it.

Color has already been discussed with IR. Not saying it did but it can throw off temps...

Once again clock speed is certainly a variable unable to be tested.

Not his fault.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *3825*
> 
> Not
> 
> *4000*


What voltage was that even at? I have to push nearly an extra tenth just to go from 3.8 to 3.9. ~1.375v to 1.475v.









Very poor R5 1400 sample of very dirty voltage out of my 3+2 MSI B350M.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> What voltage was that even at? I have to push nearly an extra tenth just to go from 3.8 to 3.9. ~1.375v to 1.475v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor R5 1400 sample of very dirty voltage out of my 3+2 MSI B350M.


1.4125 full phase llc max 350k switching frequency measured 1.412-1.416 in my video.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 1.4125 full phase llc max 350k switching frequency measured 1.412-1.416 in my video.


Referring to the 3825 results posted up. You were very clear about what variables you used in your test.

In all honesty, R7 1700 could at least be run at its turbo speed on most boards. But I would say that 4ghz is a bridge too far. Heck, its a bridge too far for most R7 1700's on any board statistically speaking.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Extreme overclockers routinely find the limits of electrical engineering. It's literally part and parcel to the pursuit. Being good enough at it to be used by a major technology vendor for high-profile demonstration purposes is an assurance of practical, experiential credibility. We're not asking whether or not he can design a motherboard. We're asking whether or not he knows how to break one, something extreme overclockers are intimately familiar with. A better analogy than your speeding one would be an automotive engineer's specs vs a service department's stats. Different conditions can lead to unexpected results, as can running something more strenuously than intended.


I can design a layout that makes sense heatsinks that make sense and component choice that I know have held up under the worst conditions.

That is about it.

Ahh i can also advise moving components i found not happy with cold...and have actually won that battle in the past.

Last but not least. I can complain till i end up blacklisted or they fix something.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Referring to the 3825 results posted up. You were very clear about what variables you used in your test.
> 
> In all honesty, R7 1700 could at least be run at its turbo speed on most boards. But I would say that 4ghz is a bridge too far. Heck, its a bridge too far for most R7 1700's on any board statistically speaking.


Yep. I know this. I would need old prime old agesa and 1.475 for 3990. But it would create heat . i know since i ran it that way for launch review...poor little chip.

Rip gaming 5 i tortured to do it.

Its not his fault. Its a stretch to do 4 gig for sure.


----------



## charminghome

AMD SenseMI Technology
AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
Socket AM4
Max Turbo Frequency 3.80 GHz
16MB L3 Cache
4MB L2 Cache
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 95W
Without Fan and Cooler


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charminghome*
> 
> AMD SenseMI Technology
> AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
> Socket AM4
> Max Turbo Frequency 3.80 GHz
> 16MB L3 Cache
> 4MB L2 Cache
> DDR4 Support
> Unlocked Processor
> Thermal Design Power 95W
> Without Fan and Cooler


What the hell ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Referring to the 3825 results posted up. You were very clear about what variables you used in your test.
> 
> In all honesty, R7 1700 could at least be run at its turbo speed on most boards. But I would say that 4ghz is a bridge too far. Heck, its a bridge too far for most R7 1700's on any board statistically speaking.


I think is worth paying the price of 1700 and play the silicon lottery and if you have luck to hit 4GHz, while for 1700X you will pay 70-80$ more, and may end on 3.9GHz max, as i see some people not been able to get 4GHz stable on 1700x....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

some little quick tests i been doing
with tools we have like hwinfo wattage drawing @ 1.376v on 12/12K 12000 Prime guesstimates as i dont have this under a microscope, so i have to rely on those type of tools like most of us..

3.0GHz cpu+soc =125w avg
3.6GHz cpu+soc =140w avg
3.82GHz cpu+soc =145 avg

thats a 20w increase on just raising the clock

Now i can accomplish his results if i know his power draw on cpu+soc in prime with just overvolting it higher than his 1.41v.. i have the cooler for it im still on return window lol

im not a newbie overclocking i jut cant get more out of this chip, lol theres no point of pushing it, its not going never to give it to me.. But im good with what i got.. I never used my 5ghz chip he was most of his time on stock clocks. and im underwater so heat are not an issue.

I just paid $300, sold cooler on ebay for 42 cant complaint XD


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know if there are any Logitech owners here but i thought this was pretty need to monitor system:

https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2610-logitech-arx-control-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/


----------



## Radical Vision

Why you will pay 300$ for cooler ? D15 can cool even 1.5v on 4.1GHz + 1.3 VSOC and Extreme LLC, only for 90$. for the rest of the 210$ i will get Define XL R2, some 140mm fans and then i will spend 300$ on CPU + case cooling on all components...
This is the first rev of Zen and the new 14nm silicon, so glo fo need to make better process, that can go above 4GHz, bcuz now only 25% of all zen can get 4GHz on 1.3v...

Don`t like logitech, razer, steel series and other crap brands of mouses and keyboards, that tend to die at some short point after the warranty. Instead of that IBM model M is indestructible keyboard and the bloody mouses are cheap and not die easy....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Why you will pay 300$ for cooler ? D15 can cool even 1.5v on 4.1GHz + 1.3 VSOC and Extreme LLC, only for 90$.


no no lol i sold the 1700 stock cooler on ebay lol

$90 bucks cooler cant do this btw, thats almost 450w right there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know if there are any Logitech owners here but i thought this was pretty need to monitor system:
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2610-logitech-arx-control-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/


i had one that uses openhardwaremonitor but the guy stop giving updates long long time ago and it was really a nice one
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trigonesoft.rsm&hl=en

Note to chew...

Tell amd personally, to talk to mobo manufacturers we need some love on the mobo department...

I was like what the hell when i jumped to amd like wth is this crap, my asus gene iv have better crap than this mobo and is from 2011 lol like seriously...


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> no no lol i sold the 1700 stock cooler on ebay lol
> 
> $90 bucks cooler cant do this btw, thats almost 450w right there
> 
> i had one that uses openhardwaremonitor but the guy stop giving updates long long time ago and it was really a nice one
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trigonesoft.rsm&hl=en


Well mine seems to do the job...

3.9GHz 1.38v + LLC turbo can go above 1.4v...

Even the VRMs are little above 60c, if i add some fans there will not go above 50 with this tests...





How the hell did you sell the Wraith Spire for 40$ damn, i sell mine for 20$, and only one guy messaged me...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You missing the fact that i have a *1080TI in that equation as well drawing close to 300w together with 150w of the 1700* and still not even hitting 65c on cpu and 38c on gpu.. 90$ cooler cant do that sorry lol
Heaven + prime 12/12k 12000 load

thats good on your end none the less









it bid to the highest bidder lol


----------



## Radical Vision

Well i compare CPU cooler, not the videocard as well + who will load in the same time GPU + CUP with stress tests ?
I don`t use GPU stress tests, only the MSI afterburner kombustor for clock speeds stability tests...

After all mine are great air cooled system, not water loop + Zen don`t need water custom loop, to burn money just to stress the CPU and GPU in the same time, there is just no point at stress test both videocard and processor...


----------



## djleakyg

Hey guys,

I came across this thread and I am really stoked to be a Ryzen 7 owner. I am likely going to MicroCenter today or tomorrow to pickup an R7 1700X, MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, and some EVGA DDR4 RAM ( basically rebranded G.Skills RipJaws). I know that the BIOS(s) ( yes I know it has UEFI) have been tweaked quite a bit but I am still a little nervous with using higher clocked RAM. I have historically always bought middle of the road RAM. When DDR2 was still fresh and new, I opted for 800 instead of 1067, when DDR3 was king, I first opted for 1333 MHz ( got a screaming deal on 16GB at the time) and then later 1600/1866 MHz in favor of lower CAS latencies.

This time around, I want to really buy high end RAM. At time of writing this post, VRAM is at the highest price it has been since late 2012 early 2013. I am opting for a 16GB ( two 8GB DIMMS). Will I be OK getting DDR4 3000? I live really close so I can return it but I really don't want to if I don't have to.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/459741/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3000_(PC4-24000)_CL15_Desktop_Memory_Kit

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well i compare CPU cooler, not the videocard as well + who will load in the same time GPU + CUP with stress tests ?
> I don`t use GPU stress tests, only the MSI afterburner kombustor for clock speeds stability tests...
> 
> After all mine are great air cooled system, not water loop + Zen don`t need water custom loop, to burn money just to stress the CPU and GPU in the same time.


People like me to test worst case scenarios those temps im getting there in regular usage i never going to see ...

I was like that aircooling, got my feet wet that was it..

This cooling cost me under $400, most expensive parts was my EK VGA supremacy which was $70 s&h '
funny tho i got a $40 buck deal for 3x220 gpu koolance blocks on ebay.
So now i have 4 gpu universal blocks lol i only wanted one.

The one i use now for the 4790K cost me under $300

I buy alot of stuff used, there's people that want to get out of water or they like bling bling and sell their stuff..
Thats when i come in...

I have a bunch of water cooling stuff around.

I prefer functionality over looks neither saying 'do a put together' and call it a day either XD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I came across this thread and I am really stoked to be a Ryzen 7 owner. I am likely going to MicroCenter today or tomorrow to pickup an R7 1700X, MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, and some EVGA DDR4 RAM ( basically rebranded G.Skills RipJaws). I know that the BIOS(s) ( yes I know it has UEFI) have been tweaked quite a bit but I am still a little nervous with using higher clocked RAM. I have historically always bought middle of the road RAM. When DDR2 was still fresh and new, I opted for 800 instead of 1067, when DDR3 was king, I first opted for 1333 MHz ( got a screaming deal on 16GB at the time) and then later 1600/1866 MHz in favor of lower CAS latencies.
> 
> This time around, I want to really buy high end RAM. At time of writing this post, VRAM is at the highest price it has been since late 2012 early 2013. I am opting for a 16GB ( two 8GB DIMMS). Will I be OK getting DDR4 3000? I live really close so I can return it but I really don't want to if I don't have to.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/459741/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3000_(PC4-24000)_CL15_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why you dont try newegg?
Try to stick to a 3200 16gb kit prices are high right now btw


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Why you dont try newegg?
> Try to stick to a 3200 16gb kit prices are high right now btw


What would be a good kit to run? I have paid literally zero attention to DDR4 until a few weeks ago so I am severely out of the loop. I want to get a kit I know I will be able to buy two more DIMMs of in the near future (6-9 months down the road)


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> People like me to test worst case scenarios those temps im getting there in regular usage i never going to see ...
> 
> I was like that aircooling, got my feet wet that was it..
> 
> This cooling cost me under $400, most expensive parts was my EK VGA supremacy which was $70 s&h '
> funny tho i got a $40 buck deal for 3x220 gpu koolance blocks on ebay.
> So now i have 4 gpu universal blocks lol i only wanted one.
> 
> The one i use now for the 4790K cost me under $300
> 
> I buy alot of stuff used, there's people that want to get out of water or they like bling bling and sell their stuff..
> Thats when i come in...
> 
> I have a bunch of water cooling stuff around.
> 
> I prefer functionality over looks neither saying 'do a put together' and call it a day either XD


And i don`t like water in my case, bcuz it can blow parts, if some leakage happend is never good, ad electronics does not like water that is how things are, so no water will go ever in my case...

At the moment im with R9 290 TriX is one of the very cooled models, but still this card is stove. So the both GPU and CPU stress test will not be great die to power hungry GPU + my thermal paste is only Arctic MX-2 for now, not thermal grizzly...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I came across this thread and I am really stoked to be a Ryzen 7 owner. I am likely going to MicroCenter today or tomorrow to pickup an R7 1700X, MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, and some EVGA DDR4 RAM ( basically rebranded G.Skills RipJaws). I know that the BIOS(s) ( yes I know it has UEFI) have been tweaked quite a bit but I am still a little nervous with using higher clocked RAM. I have historically always bought middle of the road RAM. When DDR2 was still fresh and new, I opted for 800 instead of 1067, when DDR3 was king, I first opted for 1333 MHz ( got a screaming deal on 16GB at the time) and then later 1600/1866 MHz in favor of lower CAS latencies.
> 
> This time around, I want to really buy high end RAM. At time of writing this post, VRAM is at the highest price it has been since late 2012 early 2013. I am opting for a 16GB ( two 8GB DIMMS). Will I be OK getting DDR4 3000? I live really close so I can return it but I really don't want to if I don't have to.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/459741/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3000_(PC4-24000)_CL15_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Better look for other brands for mobo, bcuz MSI uses low quality components, asus, gigabyte, asrock even biostar all of them are using better quality components, so better consider some of them.
And for memory the prices now are insane, so better buy some kit that cost no more then 150$...

I use this kit
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231878

and it work great for its price, now if money are not and issue, then go get some DDR 4000 B-Die G skill...
My advise is to wait for the memory to get on normal prices, and for now buy some cheap kit, that can get 3200MHz, and later great 4000 one...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

át this time, anything with bdie on it 14cl .. amd dont like 3000 i read around so try just 3200

I throw my bets on a gskill tridentz cl16 and they sent me one that has hynix m die on it..

I didnt know at the beginning amd ryzen quirks was in intel for so long lol, so it gave me the 5 constant reboots when trying to boot system didnt know this at the beginning so i was like oh crap ram issues but it finally booted at 2133 .. used 1 dimm second slot from left to right tried 3200 right away no way jose lol... used a beta bios that fixed my issue right away at least with ram since then im golden.. i have a 3200 hynix m-die sr 16/18/18/18/38 running at 16/16/16/32/1T no problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> And i don`t like water in my case, bcuz it can blow parts, if some leakage happend is never good, ad electronics does not like water that is how things are, so no water will go ever in my case...


i have never had a leak so far but it can happen lol..

I have 90 degree elbows that leak if you move them lol, thats very common on those, i prefer 2x45 degree myself but sometimes you need that 90..

my gpu alone have 5 elbows lol potential leakers if you touch them too much lol


----------



## djleakyg

Better look for other brands for mobo, bcuz MSI uses low quality components, asus, gigabyte, asrock even biostar all of them are using better quality components, so better consider some of them.
And for memory the prices now are insane, so better buy some kit that cost no more then 150$...

I use this kit
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231878

and it work great for its price, now if money are not and issue, then go get some DDR 4000 B-Die G skill...
My advise is to wait for the memory to get on normal prices, and for now buy some cheap kit, that can get 3200MHz, and later great 4000 one...[/quote]

I was going to go with the Gigabyte Auros ( I don't recall the model exactly) but several of my friends and coworkers have build Ryzen rigs with those boards. All but one have had tons of issues which is really a shame because I genuinely like Gigabyte. My best friend built a rig on the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon board & apart from day 1 BIOS issues and RAM timing issues, his setup has been rock solid. I haven't looked into ASUS for years. Every ASUS board has just been a bad experience for me. Everything from my old P5KPL-CM to the Sabertooth AM3 board I had for a spell. I hate the way their UEFI is laid out, I feel like you pay a premium for the name and not much else. My last 3 or 4 boards have been from MSI and I have had very good luck. The 970 Gaming was one of my best purchases ever at $60. I was able to OC the hell out of that and it worked really well. I will probably buy a prebuilt before I buy another ASRock product or Biostar. I haven't used an ASRock board in any of my personal builds in recent years but I have done a lot of X79, Z170, and most of all AM3 builds with ASRock. I can't tell you how many DOA boards I have gotten.

My top dollar on a board is $200 bucks, needs to be X370...what would you go with? RGB is of zero concern to me if that makes any difference.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Yes the Fatality Pro gaming is a bit over the price...
> But see what you get, way better colors black and red (the Tai-Chi is not bad, but is ugly when it comes to colors, it looks like intel based board), dual lan, one of them is 5GBit, Creative SB Cinema 3, not sure if there is any real creative chipset, i think not, but still is nice to have onboard better audio.
> 
> Of course Tai-Chi is way better on what you get for your money, but i think many people will hate the colors and will choose to pay premium just for the colors, i was one of that guys, bcuz i don`t like much the tai-chi colors and is not only me, many think this way...
> Still in price/features tai-chi wins .


I did the same, paid the extra $ for the colors that match my build.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> át this time, anything with bdie on it 14cl .. amd dont like 3000 i read around so try just 3200
> 
> I throw my bets on a gskill tridentz cl16 and they sent me one that has hynix m die on it..
> 
> I didnt know at the beginning amd ryzen quirks was in intel for so long lol, so it gave me the 5 constant reboots when trying to boot system didnt know this at the beginning so i was like oh crap ram issues but it finally booted at 2133 .. used 1 dimm second slot from left to right tried 3200 right away no way jose lol... used a beta bios that fixed my issue right away at least with ram since then im golden.. i have a 3200 hynix m-die sr 16/18/18/18/38 running at 16/16/16/32/1T no problems
> 
> I am looking to go with either a G.Skills or Crucial ( or similar). I have no problems with Corsair, just hate paying a premium for a name. What kit are you running?


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> át this time, anything with bdie on it 14cl .. amd dont like 3000 i read around so try just 3200
> 
> I throw my bets on a gskill tridentz cl16 and they sent me one that has hynix m die on it..
> 
> I didnt know at the beginning amd ryzen quirks was in intel for so long lol, so it gave me the 5 constant reboots when trying to boot system didnt know this at the beginning so i was like oh crap ram issues but it finally booted at 2133 .. used 1 dimm second slot from left to right tried 3200 right away no way jose lol... used a beta bios that fixed my issue right away at least with ram since then im golden.. i have a 3200 hynix m-die sr 16/18/18/18/38 running at 16/16/16/32/1T no problems
> i have never had a leak so far but it can happen lol..
> 
> I have 90 degree elbows that leak if you move them lol, thats very common on those, i prefer 2x45 degree myself but sometimes you need that 90..
> 
> my gpu alone have 5 elbows lol potential leakers if you touch them too much lol






No one is ever safe from leakage in the system, even Jay.....
So i will not take any chances, bcuz for me the water is bad for the system if the tubing/fittings or other fails...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> I did the same, paid the extra $ for the colors that match my build.


Yep i was considering Fatal1ty Pro gaming, and i was going to get it 50% bcuz of the colors/looks and 50% more bcuz of the more features and high end...
This is why i did choose Aorus K7 over the Aorus 5, due to hate the damn white on the Aorus 5, and love how they did the K7 all in black way more stylish...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I was going to go with the Gigabyte Auros ( I don't recall the model exactly) but several of my friends and coworkers have build Ryzen rigs with those boards. All but one have had tons of issues which is really a shame because I genuinely like Gigabyte. My best friend built a rig on the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon board & apart from day 1 BIOS issues and RAM timing issues, his setup has been rock solid. I haven't looked into ASUS for years. Every ASUS board has just been a bad experience for me. Everything from my old P5KPL-CM to the Sabertooth AM3 board I had for a spell. I hate the way their UEFI is laid out, I feel like you pay a premium for the name and not much else. My last 3 or 4 boards have been from MSI and I have had very good luck. The 970 Gaming was one of my best purchases ever at $60. I was able to OC the hell out of that and it worked really well. I will probably buy a prebuilt before I buy another ASRock product or Biostar. I haven't used an ASRock board in any of my personal builds in recent years but I have done a lot of X79, Z170, and most of all AM3 builds with ASRock. I can't tell you how many DOA boards I have gotten.
> 
> My top dollar on a board is $200 bucks, needs to be X370...what would you go with? RGB is of zero concern to me if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Well i have Gigabyte Aorus K7 and it works like a charm, no problems what so ever, no OC problems, no issues, no soft briks, just nothing. So i can recommend the Gigabyte Aorus boards, as great price/features you get for your money.
Now Asrock Tai_chi is great board as well + it have 2OZ copper meaning better quality and cooling, and 16 phases WI-FI and others..
ASUS CHVI is good as well, specially when it comes to fine tuned OC is the greatest, with best of all other brands bios and options, nothing can match ROG on bios side..
But for LN2 OC Aorus, ROG and asrock all of them are ready for this....

You choice depend on 3 things, mostly what you will want from your board best OC and bios, best features and good OC or from both..
If you want OC + all features and things you can get on a AM4 mobo go with Aorus K7.
If you want the very best OC, bios options and VRMs go CHVI ROG.
If you want to be in the middle go Tai-Chi or Fatal1ty Pro gaming...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lol please dont quote me with a jayz2cents video i been doing this for too long lol to even take that guy seriously

i bought this crap with my own hard earned money to begin with i dont stay home and make videos about computer hardware neither have sponsors that send me free stuff...

I hit the road fall and learn from my own mistakes all i do is read on forums and make a baseline on what to find no matter how harsh it is. if thats the case i would have never bought a ryzen cpu to begin with.


----------



## westnyle

I bought an 1800x + crosshair vi motherboard and trident Z rgb 16gb with afew other parts for a good deal off a friend. I get black screen crashes when rendering video

Tried another 32gb set of corsair 3200mhz

I get about 2 minutes into a render and Black screen crash.

Any way to fix?

I can play games for hours, But try to do a paid job on this system which i bought it for and I get a black screen.

I tried optimized defaults, and only changing the ram to 3200mhz. Still same issue around 2min to 2.5min Rendering a video or something cpu intensive, boom cpu dies.

49 degrees is what i read cpu at too so i dont think its overheating
I do have a small L9x65 Noctua on there. If its cooling would i see it hit over 70?

Tried swapping afew things (used a gtx1060 from another pc, Also tried the other ram, Im guessing maybe the board or cpu is toast...?) Maybe its just a bios setting im not doing right?

I did buy these parts used. But like i said, only way i can make it crash is doing something like render a video in sony vegas or something where the cpu goes up for a long time.

Please any help would be appreciated, Im not sure even a canadacomputers or ncix woudl be able to help me if i left the system with them. I built many pcs this is first one ive had trouble with .


----------



## mus1mus

Watercooling is not as terrible as they say. It's just that, there are chances for leaks.

Yet, leaks mostly happen due to mistakes. Less likely because of components degrading.

The hardest challenge is to start. After a single install, anyone will be pretty confident of doing it again.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is ever safe from leakage in the system, even Jay.....
> So i will not take any chances, bcuz for me the water is bad for the system if the tubing/fittings or other fails...
> Yep i was considering Fatal1ty Pro gaming, and i was going to get it 50% bcuz of the colors/looks and 50% more bcuz of the more features and high end...
> This is why i did choose Aorus K7 over the Aorus 5, due to hate the damn white on the Aorus 5, and love how they did the K7 all in black way more stylish...
> Well i have Gigabyte Aorus K7 and it works like a charm, no problems what so ever, no OC problems, no issues, no soft briks, just nothing. So i can recommend the Gigabyte Aorus boards, as great price/features you get for your money.
> Now Asrock Tai_chi is great board as well + it have 2OZ copper meaning better quality and cooling, and 16 phases WI-FI and others..
> ASUS CHVI is good as well, specially when it comes to fine tuned OC is the greatest, with best of all other brands bios and options, nothing can match ROG on bios side..
> But for LN2 OC Aorus, ROG and asrock all of them are ready for this....
> 
> You choice depend on 3 things, mostly what you will want from your board best OC and bios, best features and good OC or from both..
> If you want OC + all features and things you can get on a AM4 mobo go with Aorus K7.
> If you want the very best OC, bios options and VRMs go CHVI ROG.
> If you want to be in the middle go Tai-Chi or Fatal1ty Pro gaming...


Yeah, Jay makes content in order to get the most views not because he knows so much about water cooling and stuff.

Remember, he drilled holes in his motherboard and used Mayhems coolant without flushing the radiators properly and when he had problems he blamed Mayhems for it..
He lost all me credibility when he did those things..

I must emit that i watch his video's when i want to have a laugh not for advice. He also has an resent video while he claimed that the EK new gaming series kits which include an GPU and CPU block and both temps were in the 50 c during gaming only with one 240 mm aluminum radiator.. I am sorry but i just can't take the guy serious anymore..

Not to mention he is an reviewer on YouTube that gets his stuff for free..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Watercooling is not as terrible as they say. It's just that, there are chances for leaks.
> 
> Yet, leaks mostly happen due to mistakes. Less likely because of components degrading.
> 
> The hardest challenge is to start. After a single install, anyone will be pretty confident of doing it again.


Exactly.

I think 99% of leakage is due to user error or cheap components. Which is why i choose my components so carefully in order to get the best i can find to save me a ton of grieve later.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> I bought an 1800x + crosshair vi motherboard and trident Z rgb 16gb with afew other parts for a good deal off a friend. I get black screen crashes when rendering video
> 
> Tried another 32gb set of corsair 3200mhz
> 
> I get about 2 minutes into a render and Black screen crash.
> 
> Any way to fix?
> 
> I can play games for hours, But try to do a paid job on this system which i bought it for and I get a black screen.
> 
> I tried optimized defaults, and only changing the ram to 3200mhz. Still same issue around 2min to 2.5min Rendering a video or something cpu intensive, boom cpu dies.
> 
> 49 degrees is what i read cpu at too so i dont think its overheating
> I do have a small L9x65 Noctua on there. If its cooling would i see it hit over 70?
> 
> Tried swapping afew things (used a gtx1060 from another pc, Also tried the other ram, Im guessing maybe the board or cpu is toast...?) Maybe its just a bios setting im not doing right?
> 
> I did buy these parts used. But like i said, only way i can make it crash is doing something like render a video in sony vegas or something where the cpu goes up for a long time.
> 
> Please any help would be appreciated, Im not sure even a canadacomputers or ncix woudl be able to help me if i left the system with them. I built many pcs this is first one ive had trouble with .


probably too low v core or heat. What level of llc are you using?


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, Jay makes content in order to get the most views not because he knows so much about water cooling and stuff.
> 
> Remember, he drilled holes in his motherboard and used Mayhems coolant without flushing the radiators properly and when he had problems he blamed Mayhems for it..
> He lost all me credibility when he did those things..
> 
> I must emit that i watch his video's when i want to have a laugh not for advice. He also has an resent video while he claimed that the EK new gaming series kits which include an GPU and CPU block and both temps were in the 50 c during gaming only with one 240 mm aluminum radiator.. I am sorry but i just can't take the guy serious anymore..
> 
> Not to mention he is an reviewer on YouTube that gets his stuff for free..


Why the hell he or someone will drill holes in a mobo rofl, it can damage some inside PCB lines and kill the board... Did not watch this video. And i don`t consider you tubers to be the very best, but i don`t have tons of money to test all things first hand, so i look for info in the internet.

Still custom water loop is want more money, more nerves, more time and more of all, just to get a little more silent system, i don`t think custom loop is the best choice, specially on something like Zen that have under 100W TDP...


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> probably too low v core or heat. What level of llc are you using?


I agree with this. I was seeing this for weeks until I realized I Just wasn't pushing enough Vcore into the chip.
are you OC'd? or running stock?
I doubt its heat. I was pushing TCTL into the 98~101 range and it wasn't causing a shutdown once I had applied enough Vcore


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, Jay makes content in order to get the most views not because he knows so much about water cooling and stuff.
> 
> Remember, he drilled holes in his motherboard and used Mayhems coolant without flushing the radiators properly and when he had problems he blamed Mayhems for it..
> He lost all me credibility when he did those things..
> 
> I must emit that i watch his video's when i want to have a laugh not for advice. He also has an resent video while he claimed that the EK new gaming series kits which include an GPU and CPU block and both temps were in the 50 c during gaming only with one 240 mm aluminum radiator.. I am sorry but i just can't take the guy serious anymore..
> 
> Not to mention he is an reviewer on YouTube that gets his stuff for free..


Its the same with chew videos on b350
And i do agreed with it thats ridiculous. But i bitted the bullet and at least in my end and my setup + cooling under 1.4v vrm temps are under control with a prime 12/12k load.. now if i would see 90c 100c i would back down but my 1700 cant do 4ghz in this board or any board for all i know.
Can't say the same for the avg joe on air which chews videos makes perfect sense the way i look at it.

I throw the dice on it when i jumped to the matx b350 knowing this.. Still would be nice a beefier heatsink.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know if there are any Logitech owners here but i thought this was pretty need to monitor system:
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2610-logitech-arx-control-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/


Long overdue. I have a G510 and after i got it I remember thinking, "if this only had a smart phone dock".


----------



## mus1mus

I am having fun with the idea that with X299 reviews, they no longer talk about BOTTLENECK.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am having fun with the idea that with X299 reviews, they no longer talk about BOTTLENECK.


lol wow

this one here got me going





I still cant believe, i got an 8 core cpu for under 300 bucks that matched or pretty damn close to an intel hedt cpu and im still in shock..

Funny tho back when amd wasnt in the game they werent throwing crap to intels HEDT system and overpriced stuff even if it had lower ipc than the 4 cores counterparts...

I been gaming for so long in computers to the point that what we at right now that you see this reviewers making bottlenecks ON PURPOSE just to show intel is superior??

A pc gamer always buy more gpus than cpus because they are gpu bottlenecked not the other way, since when making cpu bottlenecks become the norm?


----------



## mus1mus

When R7 came out, it was a Bottleneck.

When X299 came out, they see that it's not just the Ryzen CPUs that suffer. So it no longer is called a bottleneck.

That's a terrible way to sum up things.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I came across this thread and I am really stoked to be a Ryzen 7 owner. I am likely going to MicroCenter today or tomorrow to pickup an R7 1700X, MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, and some EVGA DDR4 RAM ( basically rebranded G.Skills RipJaws). I know that the BIOS(s) ( yes I know it has UEFI) have been tweaked quite a bit but I am still a little nervous with using higher clocked RAM. I have historically always bought middle of the road RAM. When DDR2 was still fresh and new, I opted for 800 instead of 1067, when DDR3 was king, I first opted for 1333 MHz ( got a screaming deal on 16GB at the time) and then later 1600/1866 MHz in favor of lower CAS latencies.
> 
> This time around, I want to really buy high end RAM. At time of writing this post, VRAM is at the highest price it has been since late 2012 early 2013. I am opting for a 16GB ( two 8GB DIMMS). Will I be OK getting DDR4 3000? I live really close so I can return it but I really don't want to if I don't have to.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/459741/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3000_(PC4-24000)_CL15_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Microcenter won't have tyre best ram, although I think they do have some bdie.

You want bdie.

Anything gskill 3200 cl14 or higher (meaning 3600 or more) should b die.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> át this time, anything with bdie on it 14cl .. amd dont like 3000 i read around so try just 3200
> 
> I throw my bets on a gskill tridentz cl16 and they sent me one that has hynix m die on it..
> 
> I didnt know at the beginning amd ryzen quirks was in intel for so long lol, so it gave me the 5 constant reboots when trying to boot system didnt know this at the beginning so i was like oh crap ram issues but it finally booted at 2133 .. used 1 dimm second slot from left to right tried 3200 right away no way jose lol... used a beta bios that fixed my issue right away at least with ram since then im golden.. i have a 3200 hynix m-die sr 16/18/18/18/38 running at 16/16/16/32/1T no problems
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> And i don`t like water in my case, bcuz it can blow parts, if some leakage happend is never good, ad electronics does not like water that is how things are, so no water will go ever in my case...
> 
> 
> 
> i have never had a leak so far but it can happen lol..
> 
> I have 90 degree elbows that leak if you move them lol, thats very common on those, i prefer 2x45 degree myself but sometimes you need that 90..
> 
> my gpu alone have 5 elbows lol potential leakers if you touch them too much lol
Click to expand...

Thats not right I would switch that elbow now, it sounds to me like you have to much pressure on it


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i dont have no problems with it, that its loose no pressure the quick disconnects its laying on top of pcb so that rest the weight. i was showing how many elbows i have just on that part lol, 90 degrees elbow if you touch them too much while loop is on they can leak this is a very well known issue with them..

I prefer to use 2x45 degree together to make a 90, but thats for double the price... Its the way its made.. no problems once the whole thing pressurize. Have no leaks whatsoever and i have turn that case around so many times its not even funny.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is ever safe from leakage in the system, even Jay.....


I'm not terribly crazy about this Jay guy. I remember when I started watching his videos, I was really interested in his watercooling stuff. I always wondered why he never tried to OC a 9590 or put it under water.......a chip that needed that kind of attention.
He was a computer guy right? Unbiased right?
Nope, just intel.

Now he just seems smug sitting behind free stuff. He doesn't push anything or appear to want to find the limits of anything, just showcase "all my free stuffs". He just strikes me as a guy that just won the youtube lottery by being one of the first at what he does more than being good or the best.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yeah, i throw the towel on this cpu, lol i went all over to 1.45v plus llc1 lol just for 39.25x pffffff yep sure no problems he said... i dont want want to even know where his wall is at lol

*The vrms were hitting 70c+ on cinebench alone .*
what was the max amd say it was recommended? lol









he did a couple of cinebench runs tho.. as soon i loaded prime kaput









I keep my conservative 38.25x with nice temps...


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Yeah, i throw the towel on this cpu, lol i went all over to 1.45v plus llc1 lol just for 39.25x pffffff yep sure no problems he said... i dont want want to even know where his wall is at lol
> 
> *The vrms were hitting 70c+ on cinebench alone .*
> what was the max amd say it was recommended? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did a couple of cinebench runs tho.. as soon i loaded prime kaput
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my conservative 38.25x with nice temps...


I could be wrong but I think they said under 1.4 for every day use.

I'm such a coward with this chip that its laughable. I can hit 3950 with around 1.38 but I don't like the temps floating around 45-50c while idle. If I disable rainmeter, my temps are fine with an idle of 30-35c. So if I drop the voltage and clocks, the temps aren't that bad but...if I drop it that much, why not just stock it? So, I stock speed it and put my pump and fans on quiet mode and I'm happy.
...
For a couple weeks.
Then I start thinking, "well....I DO have a really nice custom loop so, I'm a fool not to OC this.
Then the cycle repeats.
Over and over.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Its not that its the wall you get once you hit a certain point on this cpu. Im not bother with idle temps specially on a loop thats how it works.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Its not that its the wall you get once you hit a certain point on this cpu. Im not bother with idle temps specially on a loop


Too late to return it?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Too late to return it?


Its not late but me myself i hate when people return perfectly fine working hardware back when they cant achieve certain overclock. Retailer would resell back as brand new. End user gets affected.

Like i said i play sillicon lottery if i win i win if i dont i dont this ryzen can't say i didnt win theres users cant even do a 100mhz on their 1800x either 3200 with hynix ram.


----------



## westnyle

I did only get a Noctua L9x65 it was running hotter when it was 4ghz. but ive got it running decent temps at 3.6 stock.
(http://noctua.at/en/nh-l9x65-se-am4) Apparently my tdp is 95w for this cooler so shouldnt be the cooler. I used arctic silver for the cpu compound not the included noctua stuff.

I dont want to spend 105$ on a dh15 if i dont need it. Also have a super cheapo amd wraith led cooler that i bought before i bought these part

Also what vcore should i be pushing on my c6h? I can definitely change some bios settings. I didnt think running stock id have any issues. Thats why im shocked that I even have the black screen. even at complete defaults i get the black screen about 2 minutes into a vegas pro render.

If its heat related, Should i goto the store today and put out some money into a cooler? I got this noctua free with the combo Is there a better cooler I should put on it, It didnt seem like heat, I saw it reaching 49 degrees which seemed low. I have the latest bios so im guessing thats a true 49 degrees?

It runs amazing for gaming. I really need it to work for video editing. I was hoping to resell my i7 6700 rig since the cinebench score is over 2x that chip.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/bXtWqk
This is the parts I use

What do you mean by llc? set it to +1 or something?


----------



## dagget3450

So i bought a Ryzen R7 1700 on amazon for 239$ from Platinum Micro, it said "NEW". What i got was an "open box" broken seal on box, cpu cooler with no thermal paste on it. dirty thermal grease finger prints all over packaging inside. It even has a sticker on box labeled "Open Box".....

So obviously i am not happy but should i try it out or just return it? If i return it i am looking at 270$ for 1700 unless amazon or someone steps up and sends me a "new" one.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So i bought a Ryzen R7 1700 on amazon for 239$ from Platinum Micro, it said "NEW". What i got was an "open box" broken seal on box, cpu cooler with no thermal paste on it. dirty thermal grease finger prints all over packaging inside. It even has a sticker on box labeled "Open Box".....
> 
> So obviously i am not happy but should i try it out or just return it? If i return it i am looking at 270$ for 1700 unless amazon or someone steps up and sends me a "new" one.


probably somebody looking for a 4ghz cpu lol you got burned like i said a few posts back, i would tried maybe you get better luck its already open so create a ticket while you test in the meantime. Maybe the other user didnt know wth he was doing


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i dont have no problems with it, that its loose no pressure the quick disconnects its laying on top of pcb so that rest the weight. i was showing how many elbows i have just on that part lol, 90 degrees elbow if you touch them too much while loop is on they can leak this is a very well known issue with them..
> 
> I prefer to use 2x45 degree together to make a 90, but thats for double the price... Its the way its made.. no problems once the whole thing pressurize. Have no leaks whatsoever and i have turn that case around so many times its not even funny.


I don't know what 90s you use. But that is not normal. Mine never leak
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Too late to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not late but me myself i hate when people return perfectly fine working hardware back when they cant achieve certain overclock. Retailer would resell back as brand new. End user gets affected.
> 
> Like i said i play sillicon lottery if i win i win if i dont i dont this ryzen can't say i didnt win theres users cant even do a 100mhz on their 1800x either 3200 with hynix ram.
Click to expand...

Only other thing to add is in the US it is illegal to sell a uses product as btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> I did only get a Noctua L9x65 it was running hotter when it was 4ghz. but ive got it running decent temps at 3.6 stock.
> (http://noctua.at/en/nh-l9x65-se-am4) Apparently my tdp is 95w for this cooler so shouldnt be the cooler. I used arctic silver for the cpu compound not the included noctua stuff.
> 
> I dont want to spend 105$ on a dh15 if i dont need it. Also have a super cheapo amd wraith led cooler that i bought before i bought these part
> 
> Also what vcore should i be pushing on my c6h? I can definitely change some bios settings. I didnt think running stock id have any issues. Thats why im shocked that I even have the black screen. even at complete defaults i get the black screen about 2 minutes into a vegas pro render.
> 
> If its heat related, Should i goto the store today and put out some money into a cooler? I got this noctua free with the combo Is there a better cooler I should put on it, It didnt seem like heat, I saw it reaching 49 degrees which seemed low. I have the latest bios so im guessing thats a true 49 degrees?
> 
> It runs amazing for gaming. I really need it to work for video editing. I was hoping to resell my i7 6700 rig since the cinebench score is over 2x that chip.
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/bXtWqk
> This is the parts I use
> 
> What do you mean by llc? set it to +1 or something?


Tdp is only at all stock settings. If you change anything, Tdp goes out the window
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So i bought a Ryzen R7 1700 on amazon for 239$ from Platinum Micro, it said "NEW". What i got was an "open box" broken seal on box, cpu cooler with no thermal paste on it. dirty thermal grease finger prints all over packaging inside. It even has a sticker on box labeled "Open Box".....
> 
> So obviously i am not happy but should i try it out or just return it? If i return it i am looking at 270$ for 1700 unless amazon or someone steps up and sends me a "new" one.


If it were me, return it post haste


----------



## westnyle

Id return it myself. not saving enough money and like the other guy said its probably not even a 4ghz chip haha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So i bought a Ryzen R7 1700 on amazon for 239$ from Platinum Micro, it said "NEW". What i got was an "open box" broken seal on box, cpu cooler with no thermal paste on it. dirty thermal grease finger prints all over packaging inside. It even has a sticker on box labeled "Open Box".....
> 
> So obviously i am not happy but should i try it out or just return it? If i return it i am looking at 270$ for 1700 unless amazon or someone steps up and sends me a "new" one.


Well, if the deal was supposedly for a NEW CPU then you can return it.

But since the box is already open, pop it in and try if you can get a good clock.

Run Cinebench at 4000\1.4 if it can.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know what 90s you use. But that is not normal. Mine never leak


ek, alpha cool its a known issue if you move them too much while loop is running.. nothing to worry about..


----------



## Mega Man

What ever you say....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What ever you say....


they havent leak, do you think i buy watercooling stuff everytime i build?
hell no lol

swap intel build with ryzen same cooling didnt change crap.. bought 1080ti took 1080 out swap it i even add more elbows lol

the only thing i swap was cpu blocks i dont have amd mounting for that ek
and add the quick disconnects XD


----------



## usoldier

Hi guys i want some advice on my CPU cooling purchase.

The cpu is a Ryzen 1700X currently on a 212 , i have a 360 radiator i haven't used in about 5 years it's a Feser TFC 360 Radiator 60mm thick copper.

So i was thinking on buying the rest of the stuff from EK , the cpu waterblock will be a EK Supremacy MX and the pump is a Laing 10W with a built in reservoir all using 19,1 / 12,7 mm tubing.
This setup will cost me about 210€ .

I am also looking at some AIO´s specially the Be quiet! Silent Loop 360 all copper construction easy to mount at 160€.

Do you guys think the custom one is substantially better than the AIO. Ill be overclocking the 1700X so i dont actually know if this setups are good enough for it ive been out of the watercooling stuff for a while.

Any input is appreciated , thanks


----------



## dagget3450




----------



## dagget3450

I guess i should be happy it isn't a counterfeit cpu, and all pins are good...... Always a brightside...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wow, hey create ticket for return as its not new so its missleading amazon would honor that without questions.

and check if it do good you have nothing to loose...


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> wow, hey create ticket for return as its not new so its missleading amazon would honor that without questions.
> 
> and check if it do good you have nothing to loose...


Yeah i guess my dilemma is this. I bought the mobo on ebay as a "display" so while it looks perfect it could be defective also. So really i was counting on new cpu to rule it out. Now its kind of whatever happens. I may be best at sending it back as i don't know if the cpu is damaged(burnt up/oc'd to death etc..) and if it could damage the board?

Good thing is i have tons of hardware and my main rig is not affected until after i have a good ryzen build done.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys i want some advice on my CPU cooling purchase.
> 
> The cpu is a Ryzen 1700X currently on a 212 , i have a 360 radiator i haven't used in about 5 years it's a Feser TFC 360 Radiator 60mm thick copper.
> 
> So i was thinking on buying the rest of the stuff from EK , the cpu waterblock will be a EK Supremacy MX and the pump is a Laing 10W with a built in reservoir all using 19,1 / 12,7 mm tubing.
> This setup will cost me about 210€ .
> 
> I am also looking at some AIO´s specially the Be quiet! Silent Loop 360 all copper construction easy to mount at 160€.
> 
> Do you guys think the custom one is substantially better than the AIO. Ill be overclocking the 1700X so i dont actually know if this setups are good enough for it ive been out of the watercooling stuff for a while.
> 
> Any input is appreciated , thanks


you can always expand the custom one and add stuff remember that, this is not a one time purchase that you will throw out it only one build


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys i want some advice on my CPU cooling purchase.
> 
> The cpu is a Ryzen 1700X currently on a 212 , i have a 360 radiator i haven't used in about 5 years it's a Feser TFC 360 Radiator 60mm thick copper.
> 
> So i was thinking on buying the rest of the stuff from EK , the cpu waterblock will be a EK Supremacy MX and the pump is a Laing 10W with a built in reservoir all using 19,1 / 12,7 mm tubing.
> This setup will cost me about 210€ .
> 
> I am also looking at some AIO´s specially the Be quiet! Silent Loop 360 all copper construction easy to mount at 160€.
> 
> Do you guys think the custom one is substantially better than the AIO. Ill be overclocking the 1700X so i dont actually know if this setups are good enough for it ive been out of the watercooling stuff for a while.
> 
> Any input is appreciated , thanks


Go Custom if you are up to the task and cost. Since you have a 360, it will be better than most AIOs.


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I came across this thread and I am really stoked to be a Ryzen 7 owner. I am likely going to MicroCenter today or tomorrow to pickup an R7 1700X, MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, and some EVGA DDR4 RAM ( basically rebranded G.Skills RipJaws). I know that the BIOS(s) ( yes I know it has UEFI) have been tweaked quite a bit but I am still a little nervous with using higher clocked RAM. I have historically always bought middle of the road RAM. When DDR2 was still fresh and new, I opted for 800 instead of 1067, when DDR3 was king, I first opted for 1333 MHz ( got a screaming deal on 16GB at the time) and then later 1600/1866 MHz in favor of lower CAS latencies.
> 
> This time around, I want to really buy high end RAM. At time of writing this post, VRAM is at the highest price it has been since late 2012 early 2013. I am opting for a 16GB ( two 8GB DIMMS). Will I be OK getting DDR4 3000? I live really close so I can return it but I really don't want to if I don't have to.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/459741/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4-3000_(PC4-24000)_CL15_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would go with a different board as that one has a crappy Nikos 4-phase VRM.
Best boards right now in the VRM department are AsRock Taichi and Fatality *Pro*, followed by C6H.
The Gigabyte K7 and Gaming 5 (*not Gaming K5*) have good VRMs but the heatsink is missing a heatpipe so it gets hotter than it should. Biostar GT7 is also good.
Third tier choices (which are still pretty decent) I would go for an ASUS Prime or Strix X370...or MSI Titanium if you like spending money for no reason.

For RAM you want to find Samsung B-die. Check the link here to see which kits are B-die:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I would go with a different board as that one has a crappy Nikos 4-phase VRM.
> Best boards right now in the VRM department are AsRock Taichi and Fatality *Pro*, followed by C6H.
> The Gigabyte K7 and Gaming 5 (*not Gaming K5*) have good VRMs but the heatsink is missing a heatpipe so it gets hotter than it should. Biostar GT7 is also good.
> Third tier choices (which are still pretty decent) I would go for an ASUS Prime or Strix X370...or MSI Titanium if you like spending money for no reason.
> 
> For RAM you want to find Samsung B-die. Check the link here to see which kits are B-die:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/


This is genuinely very good & helpful info. I will likely go for the Gigabyte K7. I am not a big fan of ASRock.....I have been burned far too many times. Maybe one day, but not this round. It looks like it will be a bit tricky to find B Die RAM locally. My MicroCenter doesn't stock a whole tone. They stock pleny of D die, no b.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I would go with a different board as that one has a crappy Nikos 4-phase VRM.
> Best boards right now in the VRM department are AsRock Taichi and Fatality *Pro*, followed by C6H.
> The Gigabyte K7 and Gaming 5 (*not Gaming K5*) have good VRMs but the heatsink is missing a heatpipe so it gets hotter than it should. Biostar GT7 is also good.
> Third tier choices (which are still pretty decent) I would go for an ASUS Prime or Strix X370...or MSI Titanium if you like spending money for no reason.
> 
> For RAM you want to find Samsung B-die. Check the link here to see which kits are B-die:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/


As far as DDR4 3000/3200, what would be the best bang for the buck B die stuff I can run? I would like to keep my RAM under 140 if possible.


----------



## bardacuda

I'm not sure. You'd have to check the prices of each SKU in that list.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hey chew and mus1mus you guys have any input on this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1634208/techspot-core-i7-7800x-vs-7700k-6-or-4-cores-for-gaming

specially this part

http://www.overclock.net/t/1634208/techspot-core-i7-7800x-vs-7700k-6-or-4-cores-for-gaming/160#post_26231974
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Farcry Primal Benchmark 1080p
> 
> Ryzen 4.1ghz 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
> 7800x stock 2133c15 QC 63 min - 99 average - 121 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps
> 
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps
> 7900x @ 4,6ghz 4000 QC CL15-15-15-35-2t 89 min - 135 average - 161 max fps
> 7900x @ 4,7ghz 4000c17-17-17-37-1t QC 91 min - 133fps average - 155 max fps
> 7900x 4 cores active @ 4,7ghz 4000c17-17-17-37-1t QC 97min - 138 average - 166max
> 6 core @ 4800 4,7ghz 4000c17-17-17-37-1t 94 min - 141 average - 171 max
> 
> 8 core @ 4800 4,7ghz 4000c17-17-17-37-1t 92min - 135 average - 160max
> 
> 1440P
> 7900x @ 4,7ghz 4000c17-17-17-37-1t QC 90 min - 108fps average - 125 max fps
> 
> 4K
> 7900x @ 4,7ghz 4000c17-17-17-37-1t QC 55 min - 61fps average - 68 max fps
> 
> My own testing
> redface.gif
> 
> Ultrasettings including HD textures
> 
> Gigabyte 1080ti Aorus stock
> 3000mhz NB "cache" on cpu


this is what i found
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700
> 
> 38.25x / 3200 16/16/16/32/1T
> [email protected]
> Affinity to 4 cores
> 
> Same but affinity to 5
> 
> 
> If this reviewers do proper testing they wouldn't be using far cry lol you can see clearly there that ryzen is well capable enough to give you decent framerates vs intel i just debunked the whole ordeal in 2 tests. Everything on ultra including hd textures
> 
> We dont even know if is because of windows 10 scheduler


http://www.overclock.net/t/1634208/techspot-core-i7-7800x-vs-7700k-6-or-4-cores-for-gaming/250#post_26238204


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know what 90s you use. But that is not normal. Mine never leak
> Only other thing to add is in the US it is illegal to sell a uses product as btw
> Tdp is only at all stock settings. If you change anything, Tdp goes out the window
> If it were me, return it post haste


I set vcore to 1.4 and LLC to level 3

automatically sme test, not even 30sec in i saw temps crawl above 60

Is it safe to say this cooler is too low tdp for my build.?

What is the goto air cooler for these the DH15 i could get with a am4 mounting plate for under 100$


----------



## bardacuda

If you want to save some money the Noctua U12S, U14S, and D14 are also pretty damn good.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> If you want to save some money the Noctua U12S, U14S, and D14 are also pretty damn good.


That cooler im talking about is complete trash right it said 33.8CFM
is CFM the cooling modifer you look for in Coolers?

I knew 84tdp was too low for this cpu. Esp running at 4ghz. even stock it crashes with the noctua cooler.


----------



## coreykill99

CFM is cubic feet per min. just how much air the fan moves in a min. generally more is better. but along with higher CFM comes more noise.
most coolers worth anything state clearly on the box or their web page the total TDP they can handle.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> CFM is cubic feet per min. just how much air the fan moves in a min. generally more is better. but along with higher CFM comes more noise.
> most coolers worth anything state clearly on the box or their web page the total TDP they can handle.


Thanks,

This is the one they supplied me with


----------



## bardacuda

That doesn't look like it would be much better than the stock wraith spire, but I don't know much about it. A 120mm tower that you can put 2 fans on in push/pull should be enough on this platform. The 212 Evo is enough for me but I probably wouldn't want to push more than 1.4V with it. One of those Noctua ones I mentioned should be almost on par with a D15 which is one of the best air coolers but without the $100 price tag.

This post might be helpful:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26066825


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That doesn't look like it would be much better than the stock wraith spire, but I don't know much about it. A 120mm tower that you can put 2 fans on in push/pull should be enough on this platform. The 212 Evo is enough for me but I probably wouldn't want to push more than 1.4V with it. One of those Noctua ones I mentioned should be almost on par with a D15 which is one of the best air coolers but without the $100 price tag.


Its only strange t hat iw as crashing under stock settings, like complete defaults. so im guessing the cooler is not even good enough to handle stock speeds. The wraith cooler actually looked beefire. but i said meh noctua quality must be good. i was wrong.

There is a d15 with an am4 kit for 80 locally and if i go the evo route i can get those new for 40$ at Canadacomputers or NCIX. i think they ship with the bracket too now


----------



## bardacuda

Not sure if they ship with the bracket now or not. I had to get mine separately but I bought it over a year ago so that doesn't mean anything. There is a $5 MIR (yay!







) if you get it at NCIX atm.

I edited a link into my last post that might be helpful.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Not sure if they ship with the bracket now or not. I had to get mine separately but I bought it over a year ago so that doesn't mean anything. There is a $5 MIR (yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) if you get it at NCIX atm.
> 
> I edited a link into my last post that might be helpful.


Hey so i was going to slap on the wraith spire cooler i have here until i saw the tdp the same 95w. only the wraith max has a 140w tdp.

https://www.eteknix.com/amd-ryzen-7-wraith-max-and-spire-coolers-revealed/


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Custom water loop on Ryzen seems pointless. It maxes at 4GHz something almost all AIOs can handle. Whats the point of cooling well below when Ryzen runs better with hotter temps I thought (could be wrong on that one.) Doing my testing now 12 and 12 is what min fft and times to run right?


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> CFM is cubic feet per min. just how much air the fan moves in a min. generally more is better. but along with higher CFM comes more noise.
> most coolers worth anything state clearly on the box or their web page the total TDP they can handle.


Is not only the fan`s capabilities to move more air, is about the CPU heatsink as well, how good is made, the fins, the pipes, the case, how much fans are on the case, and how is the air flow.
So if i just put great air or even AIO cooler in some case without fans on the case, and only one on the radiator, well it will not be very good perform...
Good thing is Zen is very energy efficient, bcuz on this way FX was so much worse.. Still i did have silent system even with overclocked 8350...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That doesn't look like it would be much better than the stock wraith spire, but I don't know much about it. A 120mm tower that you can put 2 fans on in push/pull should be enough on this platform. The 212 Evo is enough for me but I probably wouldn't want to push more than 1.4V with it. One of those Noctua ones I mentioned should be almost on par with a D15 which is one of the best air coolers but without the $100 price tag.
> 
> This post might be helpful:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26066825


This Noctua cooler is from the budget ones for mini ITX, still is better then the Wraith Spire or Max, die to pipes, bigger heatsink, bigger fans, but by not a large margin. Still is way better to buy at least mid range air cooler or high end, after all there are second hand coolers as well, some D15 or TR silver arrow for half the price is really nice deal...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Custom water loop on Ryzen seems pointless. It maxes at 4GHz something almost all AIOs can handle. Whats the point of cooling well below when Ryzen runs better with hotter temps I thought (could be wrong on that one.) Doing my testing now 12 and 12 is what min fft and times to run right?


Yes they are, even expensive AIO coolers are overkill for Zen, die to max OC on most chips of 4GHz, one high end air cooler is more then enough..
Why Zen (or any CPU/GPU) to run better when is hot, is every day better to run as cool as possible. Of course there are situations (extreme ones) like LN2 overclocking, that can cause under zero temperatures, and cause sweat pipes, condensation of water, but this is only on LN2, no way this can happend in normal situations..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Custom water loop on Ryzen seems pointless. It maxes at 4GHz something almost all AIOs can handle. Whats the point of cooling well below when Ryzen runs better with hotter temps I thought (could be wrong on that one.) Doing my testing now 12 and 12 is what min fft and times to run right?


Huh, you know how quiet it's a d5 on setting 2 and 900rpm fans and still way below danger? My 1080ti dont even know what throttle is she thinks shes in idle while overclocked lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im mean quiet is cool and all, but there is no extra OC potential. Im a pragmatist if it ain't gonna net me extra gigawatts i'm not bothering. Hence why i'm not in a rush for this Aorus X370 to be repaired as it had a whole other set of issues this asus does not. I wont net extra OC as my Ryzen only does 3.8 on reasonable volts 3.9 with tweaking. Something this board does fine "for me". lol

Anyways what is the settings for prime so I can get this none-sense crap out of the way. Cause I know regular torture testing on blend is not "good enough" for stability somehow.


----------



## Radical Vision

What did got wrong with Aorus K5/ 5/ K7 whatever you got of them, soft brick ?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> What did got wrong with Aorus K5/ 5/ K7 whatever you got of them, soft brick ?


The weirdest thing man. I updated to the new bios second to last I think. Ran great flash successful, rebooted later and styayed in a post loop. just cycles through codes. Indicator light goes through cpu check then mem then restarts. Tried resetting bios nothing worked. Before that it had post loops as well every so often.


----------



## Radical Vision

Very strange, i guess the backUP bios did fail as well, not very nice...
Seems like some soft brick, or corrupted bios flash..
But this boot loops you did got there sounds like maybe memory incompatibility problems or some, i see many people got problems with the crap corsair memory, still not sure why AMD did give corsair to all reviewers....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im mean quiet is cool and all, but there is no extra OC potential. Im a pragmatist if it ain't gonna net me extra gigawatts i'm not bothering. Hence why i'm not in a rush for this Aorus X370 to be repaired as it had a whole other set of issues this asus does not. I wont net extra OC as my Ryzen only does 3.8 on reasonable volts 3.9 with tweaking. Something this board does fine "for me". lol
> 
> Anyways what is the settings for prime so I can get this none-sense crap out of the way. Cause I know regular torture testing on blend is not "good enough" for stability somehow.


Its better have it that dont have it, at least you know cooling it's not an issue. As you see my cooling helps my whole system as a whole.

Prime settings are custom both 12/12 & 1200 or 90% ram loop till you desire lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well me and my 80 dollar captain xl are doing just fine









Now can I have the settings for prime explained to meet their criteria so I can get on with it.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Custom water loop on Ryzen seems pointless. It maxes at 4GHz something almost all AIOs can handle. Whats the point of cooling well below when Ryzen runs better with hotter temps I thought (could be wrong on that one.) Doing my testing now 12 and 12 is what min fft and times to run right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Is not only the fan`s capabilities to move more air, is about the CPU heatsink as well, how good is made, the fins, the pipes, the case, how much fans are on the case, and how is the air flow.
> So if i just put great air or even AIO cooler in some case without fans on the case, and only one on the radiator, well it will not be very good perform...
> Good thing is Zen is very energy efficient, bcuz on this way FX was so much worse.. Still i did have silent system even with overclocked 8350...
> This Noctua cooler is from the budget ones for mini ITX, still is better then the Wraith Spire or Max, die to pipes, bigger heatsink, bigger fans, but by not a large margin. Still is way better to buy at least mid range air cooler or high end, after all there are second hand coolers as well, some D15 or TR silver arrow for half the price is really nice deal...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Very strange, i guess the backUP bios did fail as well, not very nice...
> Seems like some soft brick, or corrupted bios flash..
> But this boot loops you did got there sounds like maybe memory incompatibility problems or some, i see many people got problems with the crap corsair memory, still not sure why AMD did give corsair to all reviewers....


I have 2 kits here, both 3200mhz, Gskill trident z
and a set of 32gb corsair.

How do i tell which is a better set, both run at 3200mhz.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well me and my 80 dollar captain xl are doing just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now can I have the settings for prime explained to meet their criteria so I can get on with it.


I decided to put these parts in one of those P183 V3's so i cant even use a big AIO in here.







i can use a tower cooler like a 212 or something


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Trident Z are the better kit IIRC an people here like to dog the 212 but I found it amazing for 20 bucks 212 evo that is. Not sure how it would fair here though with 8 core but reduced wattage. 65 instead of what 220 of BD? I forget. I recommend a cooler that blows down if ya can to hit up those chips and sinks.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Its better have it that dont have it, at least you know cooling it's not an issue. As you see my cooling helps my whole system as a whole.
> 
> Prime settings are custom both 12/12 & 1200 or 90% ram loop till you desire lol


Depend it cost way more, it take lot more time to assemble/disassemble, it can kill components if some fluid leaks. Ye it will run a bit cooler, and quiet all the time, but my system is quiet as well of course on the cost of higher temperatures on the components, but i did not blow up the FX years back then on quiet mode, so Zen don`t have a chance for this. So for the FX custom water loop is way more better and needed, for Zen not a bit...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> I have 2 kits here, both 3200mhz, Gskill trident z
> and a set of 32gb corsair.
> 
> How do i tell which is a better set, both run at 3200mhz.


Well as i did say, many people with corsair memory seems to have more problems, then other with G. Skills. I did get problems with brand new defective Vengeance back on AM3+, other friend did have corsair kit, and one of the sticks did die after couple of months + corsair are known for lack of QC....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Trident Z are the better kit IIRC an people here like to dog the 212 but I found it amazing for 20 bucks 212 evo that is. Not sure how it would fair here though with 8 core but reduced wattage. 65 instead of what 220 of BD? I forget. I recommend a cooler that blows down if ya can to hit up those chips and sinks.


FX was bad the original Bulldozer and Vishera after was all 125W TDP, but after OC they did go over 300W rofl...
And the so called FX9xxx series was a better/binned silicon that can hit 5GHz on the same voltage 8350 did need to hit 4.5GHz. The TDP was 220W insane for CPU and on 5GHz all of the FX are going to get near 400W total power draw.....

BTW Vega hit 400W no problem, and this does not sound good, still i have fate.............


----------



## zGunBLADEz

It's just a matter of what you want not if is going to blow up ur system or leak and what not

You guys dont know how hot a 4790k runs even delidded lol


----------



## Radical Vision

I bet is not more then the 7700K or the I9 series


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> I bet is not more then the 7700K or the I9 series

































Now what setting to appease the beliebers in here for prime? Or can I just run regular overclocker blend? lol


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what setting to appease the beliebers in here for prime? Or can I just run regular overclocker blend? lol


thank you for risking your equipment. seriously mean it. believe it too. =) that post is sooo buried now. sec.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

ITs not a risk there is built in safety. If they fail they owe me a new board. This will be a two parter btw me showing 3.8Ghz at 1.35 is perfectly safe then showing I cant hit 150c.


----------



## Radical Vision

https://www.extremetech.com/computing/248908-intel-responds-i7-overheating-issue-cluelessly-suggests-stop-overclocking

https://www.extremetech.com/computing/248908-intel-responds-i7-overheating-issue-cluelessly-suggests-stop-overclocking

The more insane thing is intel state "not to OC K processors" what the hell... I think intel got mad after the Zen launch, and now they speak about Thread Ripper 4 glued together CPU dies *ROFL*...

7700K is no comment, need deliding, and spending about 20-30$ for liquid metal paste, need expensive Z270 board, need greater then D15 cooler, and if you are not careful well this can happend, crap PCB...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ITs not a risk there is built in safety. If they fail they owe me a new board. This will be a two parter btw me showing 3.8Ghz at 1.35 is perfectly safe then showing I cant hit 150c.[/quote
> 
> per chew*
> 
> Digi power
> llc max
> Vcore phase extreme
> Soc phase extreme
> Switching frequency 350
> 
> 1.4125-1.400 vcore measured socket
> 1.15 Soc measured.
> Dram 1.35
> 3200 14-14-14-34 because pre 1006.
> Cpu multi 4000
> 
> If you have two thermal probes that you are using one taped to the back between chokes/drivers near the end of the vcore section would be good.
> my theory is that the motherboard temp in hwinfo and hwmonitor is the chipset , other sensors than cpu are non existant..
> and that heat from vrm can saturate the board all the way over there...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what setting to appease the beliebers in here for prime? Or can I just run regular overclocker blend? lol
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for risking your equipment. seriously mean it. believe it too. =) that post is sooo buried now. sec.
Click to expand...

I ran prime 95 for an hour mimicking chew's settings for the stress test - mine at 4ghz auto voltage with LLC 2 to the chip and this is what I came up with.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i might not do LN2 overclocks but *im damn sure i know how to push good sillicon* in a setup you can easy sit down and play with it XD

but you know im not well known thank god XD

this simple AIO combo net me
980Ti 1560/4,104
Graphic Score 22,193
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7846324

1080 2139/1398 i didnt like this one too much she was good @ 1.00v for 2101 no problems all day tho cant complaint
Graphics Score 24,908
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8830729

Green Mods AiO 970s in sli 1580/2,003 MHz
Graphic Score 26,345
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5051474

290 ek block 1300/1700
Graphics Score 13,139
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2147039

7970s full heatkiller blocks 1375/2000
Graphic Score 19,094
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/56067

1080Ti 2164/1564 which im still playing with it

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13135898


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## miklkit

Water VS air................ I got talked into doing water cooling. After adding up the price of the block, fittings, radiators, fans, pump, reservoir, and new case it added up to over $600.

I stopped and bought an $85 air cooler and a new $320 video card and still had money left over. Oh, the AM4 bracket for that cooler cost under $6 too.

It's not the prettiest nor does it have the highest clocks but it has by far the best bang for the buck factor.

The 212 is ok but a twin tower like a D14/D15 has the advantage of being able to move the center fan down closer to the motherboard so it blows cooling air directly onto the VRMs so there is no need for fans just for the VRMs.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I ran prime 95 for an hour mimicking chew's settings for the stress test - mine at 4ghz auto voltage with LLC 2 to the chip and this is what I came up with.


yay screenie with the *we don't care how the fets we hate still produce good power sonsumption" motherboard!

fans still yes/no? and the rad exterior. man that's almost cheating


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Water VS air................ I got talked into doing water cooling. After adding up the price of the block, fittings, radiators, fans, pump, reservoir, and new case it added up to over $600.
> 
> I stopped and bought an $85 air cooler and a new $320 video card and still had money left over. Oh, the AM4 bracket for that cooler cost under $6 too.
> 
> It's not the prettiest nor does it have the highest clocks but it has by far the best bang for the buck factor.
> 
> The 212 is ok but a twin tower like a D14/D15 has the advantage of being able to move the center fan down closer to the motherboard so it blows cooling air directly onto the VRMs so there is no need for fans just for the VRMs.


Someone that think like me cheers...

The custom water loop is so much more expensive then D15 in all terms, and even 1800X on 4.2GHz (i know out there some of them can hit this speed) does not need custom water loops or even AIO.
And the money someone will save from the water loop, he can put in great video card, that will boost all games....
Now i have great air based system, of course i did pay for the case, the fans and the cooler itself (soon the better thermal paste as well) i did not pay for the chipset fan, VRM fans bcuz i have them from trades, and other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> yay screenie with the *we don't care how the fets we hate still produce good power sonsumption" motherboard!
> 
> fans still yes/no? and the rad exterior. man that's almost cheating


At least no one can deny the Titanium looks very good...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I ran prime 95 for an hour mimicking chew's settings for the stress test - mine at 4ghz auto voltage with LLC 2 to the chip and this is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay screenie with the *we don't care how the fets we hate still produce good power sonsumption" motherboard!
> 
> fans still yes/no? and the rad exterior. man that's almost cheating
Click to expand...

Cheated or did the smart thing...... depends on a person's perspective I suppose







.

I think I had a grand total of 1 , 120 mm sitting on my Fury blowing mostly on the lower end of the cpu VRM. The funny thing is, the fellows complaining about me placing a fan there probably have 5 times as many fans or as much airflow in their case.

Hottest spot I managed to ever see using my IR was 48 C on the back side of the board where there was no airflow at all. Ambients are good here in the basement however, rarely above 78 F.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?

Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end. Yet im willing to go that extra mile, but now its evolved into all of these other caveats.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?
> 
> Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end.


i tried pushing more volts and just using 38.25x and the *vrms hitted 70c+ on a cinebench run* lol prime is out of that league like miles


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> https://www.extremetech.com/computing/248908-intel-responds-i7-overheating-issue-cluelessly-suggests-stop-overclocking
> 
> https://www.extremetech.com/computing/248908-intel-responds-i7-overheating-issue-cluelessly-suggests-stop-overclocking
> 
> The more insane thing is intel state "not to OC K processors" what the hell... I think intel got mad after the Zen launch, and now they speak about Thread Ripper 4 glued together CPU dies *ROFL*...
> 
> 7700K is no comment, need deliding, and spending about 20-30$ for liquid metal paste, need expensive Z270 board, need greater then D15 cooler, and if you are not careful well this can happend, crap PCB...


Well it needs like 10 $ LM paste, 1 $ razor blade for delliding, and i would not say it needs an expensive z270 board, z170 would also work fine ...
yeah about the cooler, you are right it simply needs it even afrer deliding


----------



## cssorkinman

Chew is trying to look out for people by testing " worst case" and that is admirable if not always agreeable to some.

EDIT: I've done some testing at 1.5 volts and 4175 mhz, but I would be the first to tell people not to attempt it for themselves without cooling and power of the same quality and quantity I have , can't afford to replace what you are risking or aren't willing to shoulder the responsibility for what happens.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Chew is trying to look out for people by testing " worst case" and that is admirable if not always agreeable to some.
> 
> EDIT: I've done some testing at 1.5 volts and 4175 mhz, but I would be the first to tell people not to attempt it for themselves without cooling and power of the same quality and quantity I have , can't afford to replace what you are risking or aren't willing to shoulder the responsibility for what happens.


I understand that. But that's not license to say its bad or not good for overclocking. Thats absurd. Hey my car effing blew its engine rapping the motor out in first gear so its not good for driving. Setting an environment that will cause failure and using that as an excuse to justify it being no good for oc at all is dumb. Does that mean the VRM on prime and others are not good for running: 350 switching frequency, max LLC on everything including SoC for some reason, and a ton of other very specific settings. Ok i concede that...lol. My argument is for every other normal overclocker that will never run half of that it's fine and I stand by it. He says its for the noobs that stumble across this info but since when do noobs mess with any of that? Every single Ryzen guide lays it all out very easy. Now if chew is talking to the Extreme overclockers then ya duh if you buy a 4+2 phase might not be the right choice. So then say that caveat.

EDIT: And calling yourself a hitman is just weird no?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cheated or did the smart thing...... depends on a person's perspective I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I had a grand total of 1 , 120 mm sitting on my Fury blowing mostly on the lower end of the cpu VRM. The funny thing is, the fellows complaining about me placing a fan there probably have 5 times as many fans or as much airflow in their case.
> 
> Hottest spot I managed to ever see using my IR was 48 C on the back side of the board where there was no airflow at all. Ambients are good here in the basement however, rarely above 78 F.


5 times the fans . nowhere near the temps here on either.

not cheating. smart. people forget water saturates . better delta outside case. usually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?
> 
> Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end. Yet im willing to go that extra mile, but now its evolved into all of these other caveats.


I'd run this chip at 4-4.1 with 1.42ish all day. Encode or fold. boinc is pretty demanding and enough people are doing similiar things. They don't think about vrm temps til after they have cpu temps under control usually. It's still the first thing you lose when you go to water and the two damaged cpu's I hve sitting here came out of cases where... no drumroll needed eh?

I mean I could slap proviso's on everything but we wind up with a huge list of restrictions and all joe average looks at is "I can run 4+ on this"


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lol im sorry but no


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Chew is trying to look out for people by testing " worst case" and that is admirable if not always agreeable to some.
> 
> EDIT: I've done some testing at 1.5 volts and 4175 mhz, but I would be the first to tell people not to attempt it for themselves without cooling and power of the same quality and quantity I have , can't afford to replace what you are risking or aren't willing to shoulder the responsibility for what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. But that's not license to say its bad or not good for overclocking. Thats absurd. Hey my car effing blew its engine rapping the motor out in first gear so its not good for driving. Setting an environment that will cause failure and using that as an excuse to justify it being no good for oc at all is dumb. Does that mean the VRM on prime and others are not good for running: 350 switching frequency, max LLC on everything including SoC for some reason, and a ton of other very specific settings. Ok i concede that...lol. My argument is for every other normal overclocker that will never run half of that it's fine and I stand by it. He says its for the noobs that stumble across this info but since when do noobs mess with any of that? Every single Ryzen guide lays it all out very easy. Now if chew is talking to the Extreme overclockers then ya duh if you buy a 4+2 phase might not be the right choice. So then say that caveat.
> 
> EDIT: And calling yourself a hitman is just weird no?
Click to expand...

I guess it comes down to weight of opinion. Mine, his , yours . All of which have about the same value as far as most of the world is concerned.

I do think that people's expectation that these chips were going to be the highest end desktops may have run contrary to AMD's actual plans and that might be reflected in the available motherboards. A motherboard that is capable of pushing about 3X + the amount of power the top SKU cpu TDP rating is probably reasonable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?
> 
> Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end. Yet im willing to go that extra mile, but now its evolved into all of these other caveats.


no, he owns a x370 if i am not mistaken. x370 does not equal b350 ( that would be why it says MSI *X370* XPower Gaming Titanium under hwinfo )

and again, speak for yourself, i encode and use my pc for other intensive things, ( like, idk folding..... ect ) prime seems pretty reasonable to me ...

but now again you go into trolling territory, esp with random people stating the below quote !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?
> 
> Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried pushing more volts and just using 38.25x and the *vrms hitted 70c+ on a cinebench run* lol prime is out of that league like miles
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Chew is trying to look out for people by testing " worst case" and that is admirable if not always agreeable to some.
> 
> EDIT: I've done some testing at 1.5 volts and 4175 mhz, but I would be the first to tell people not to attempt it for themselves without cooling and power of the same quality and quantity I have , can't afford to replace what you are risking or aren't willing to shoulder the responsibility for what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. But that's not license to say its bad or not good for overclocking. Thats absurd. Hey my car effing blew its engine rapping the motor out in first gear so its not good for driving. Setting an environment that will cause failure and using that as an excuse to justify it being no good for oc at all is dumb. Does that mean the VRM on prime and others are not good for running: 350 switching frequency, max LLC on everything including SoC for some reason, and a ton of other very specific settings. Ok i concede that...lol. My argument is for every other normal overclocker that will never run half of that it's fine and I stand by it. He says its for the noobs that stumble across this info but since when do noobs mess with any of that? Every single Ryzen guide lays it all out very easy. Now if chew is talking to the Extreme overclockers then ya duh if you buy a 4+2 phase might not be the right choice. So then say that caveat.
> 
> EDIT: And calling yourself a hitman is just weird no?
Click to expand...

wow, beyond trolling territory, just straight up troll i bet if he said "the sky was blue" you would argue with him, just cause its him, to state its black


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I do think chew statement on the voltage on the 8 cores cpus are to steep tho.. I would keep the volts under 1.4v on a well cooled pc like 1.375v with some room for llc.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cheated or did the smart thing...... depends on a person's perspective I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I had a grand total of 1 , 120 mm sitting on my Fury blowing mostly on the lower end of the cpu VRM. The funny thing is, the fellows complaining about me placing a fan there probably have 5 times as many fans or as much airflow in their case.
> 
> Hottest spot I managed to ever see using my IR was 48 C on the back side of the board where there was no airflow at all. Ambients are good here in the basement however, rarely above 78 F.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 times the fans . nowhere near the temps here on either.
> 
> not cheating. smart. people forget water saturates . *better delta outside case. usually.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?
> 
> Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end. Yet im willing to go that extra mile, but now its evolved into all of these other caveats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd run this chip at 4-4.1 with 1.42ish all day. Encode or fold. boinc is pretty demanding and enough people are doing similiar things. They don't think about vrm temps til after they have cpu temps under control usually. It's still the first thing you lose when you go to water and the two damaged cpu's I hve sitting here came out of cases where... no drumroll needed eh?
> 
> I mean I could slap proviso's on everything but we wind up with a huge list of restrictions and all joe average looks at is "I can run 4+ on this"
Click to expand...

28 C liquid temps make me


----------



## Dimaggio1103

@ Maga Man You make no sense you've done zero but ride on his coat tails and accuse me of being a troll, yet your the only one I see derailing the thread by coming after me like you know anything about me. Sorry not trolling get over it champ.

As for the caveats on everything that's an excuse. I use my PC for boinc one simple look to the left would verify that. Also write programs and emulate buses as well as encoding so what else ya got? Yet i'm on 1.38v just fine.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

1. Your "History on here means nothing in the real world sorry. History on a forum that anyone can join means zero.

2. You call me a troll and then pathetic and im the one name calling eh? You got some reasoning issues I think man. I said its weird to call yourself a hitman is it not? Thats not name calling. smh...

3. Where I come from Street cred means something entirely different than a high end OCer in a niche market. I never said I was an Engineer I said I was a software developer. Who works with electrical engineers daily. Ill post a pay stub if that matters. You won't trust some guy on the internet...then turns around and trusts random guy on internet.

4. "your tests and everyone else's is not accurate as far as i am concerned" This is proof of bias case closed. You got videos and information to post or are you gonna keep trying to bait me into a fight. Grow up and let your data speak. he was running suicide tests not OC stability tests big diff.

5. Unlike me again huh? Where are you getting your info from? My "history here" ios a bit longer than yours how do you know what ive experienced? Seems your taking things way to personal. Calm down post some data and lets debate, or you know....

Obfuscate what truth your entire post was attacking me? Nice to know you know more than the companies that pay me that my degree is apparently trash. Ill let them know Mega Man said so.

Wait do you even have a Ryzen???

EDIT 2: This is my point. I got a guy who does not even own a Ryzen telling me what's best for my Ryzen cpu. What is this?


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha you cant even use image search

i never called you pathetic, i called your remarks pathetic

my proof is already here. ill let you search for it. it will do you some good to learn to use the search function i even stated mine is at 4ghz on b350 and x370, but yea, i dont









keep obfuscating

ps i never called you an engineer . i said its amazing how everyone on the internet is one. guilty conscience huh ?


----------



## yendor

i'd do that all day long . cpu's handling it .


----------



## rv8000

Anyone here running a 290/290x with a baseclock capable board that could check something for me, or may have had a similar issue?

I recently grabbed a Strix-F due to the slightly better VRM, M.2 placement, yada yada, and I'm just now diving into the b-clock tuning for memory speeds only to find the board won't post no matter what I set the b-clock to. To make that even more frustrating, there's now pci-e gen option in the bios, and the VGA post error light is what's currently going off. I'm willing to live with the board if it's just an issue with the 290 and bios compatibility, but if it's related to the board for some reason or another I wanna dump this thing ASAP and get my money back.


----------



## dagget3450

Well i did a post test and my 1700 is working. So i guess i'll take a look at it and see what it can do. I still am torn about sending it back though new is not open box.. so ill come to terms with it by tomorrow.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man you sound tilted as all heck. Relax its a discussion on vrms not about life or death. Maybe try prozac. Im not hiding anything and my original point is valid. B350 is irrelevant as thats a chipset. And 1.3v is fine for an OC at 3.8 you have still not proved that wrong as test ran outside of normal operating parameter of an oc like that. Obfuscate what exactly? Im not the one overcomplicating things yall are. I say basic setting frequency and voltage. You or should i say chew since hes the one with some credibility here, are messing with frequency switching and max llc for SoC which is not stability testing its torture testing to find a fail rate under the most extreme of circumstances then presenting that as if its applicable to noobs. Lol how on earth does that make sense? If your done throwing a tantrum id love to move on to facts and data not personal insults. Lastly guilty conscience of what being an engineer ha i wish pay and hours are better instead of being a keyboard jockey.


----------



## westnyle

So to get a stable render done with the noctua l9x65

had to ramp up both fans on the chassis.

turn off smt. went down to 2133 on ram. I saw vcore of 1.33-1.38

I still saw max tctl temps of 67.5 cpu+soc core power peaked above 100w

I ran a 30min render, i was always crashing within 2mins before.

I think im getting progress on this issue.

So what are the steps here, Get a new case too maybe the p183 v3 has aged too hard and you cant run good modern system in that case. sucks cuz i do love the p183 is nearly silent.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wait this does not make sense to me. I thought this argument was 1.3v and above not safe....Not an argument if you have 1.3v and above with all of these other settings set to high beyond what you would do for 1.3v. Are yall for real?
> 
> Can we just end this now and say chew is testing something completely different than what we will be doing for a daily 24/7 OC? My argument as it stands 1.38v is fine. Can I run a prime blend test and verify my VRMS maxed at 62c ish for two or three hours of prime blend? I mean this seams laughable im stunned anyone does not see the fault in testing like that. There's a valid argument to be made that prime alone is too far stressing for hours on end. Yet im willing to go that extra mile, but now its evolved into all of these other caveats.


How bout its what needed to do 4gig stable on sup par quality. Thats why it set like that lol...

The original discussion was 4.0 realistic "safe volts" for ryzen somehow people have backpedalled.

Raising volts and not clocks is not a substitute. Power draw requires speed and volts.

So passing 12k for 30 min is somehow faulty? I could have swore it means my core speed = pretty dam stable.

You know what the funny thing is. The two debating the most. One does not even nor has ever owned one. The other has taken days dragging feet to do what i have done at the drop of a hat 3 times now. And minutes after being questioned.

Not to mention probes. Seriously how do you plan to find a hot spot "easily". Seems like alot of extra effort for nothing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dude step down a bunch get off your own ego you are not the end all say all MR Hitman. Im sorry but your just a extreme OCer that had an article written and did some subcontractual work for them lol I got an article too when I was fresh outta prison zero knowledge of tech I did something called going to school and some silly thing like using that education to build a business. It aint hard to get an article done heres mine https://www.dcourier.com/news/2010/aug/03/computer-repair-business-gets-into-gear/

Does that make me a super pro who knows more than PC engineers simply because I fixed them? Nope. Will I argue with you that some engineers design things completely ******ed? nope. lol I get what your saying but you're not picking up what im laying down. You not some god who knows everything so settle down.

I tried to make a video about my claim which always has been 1.2v tops for a 8 core on 4+2 phase VRMs the limit is trash. Your buddy seemed to start insulting me out of nowhere like how dare I question you. Zero evidence for this and you post a video to combat my claims that its totally made up. I was then referenced a video about how you tried to blow up some vrms and failed yet still called it a proof of your theory. It is so full of holes you would get torn apart by peer review as we have seen. Now I found out its because of some insane settings you use and that you're just trying to extreme OC and find breaking points. That is not stability testing at all period. That's not even close to the same thing. Nobody back peddled at all your coat tails just keeps moving the goal post. So I'll make my video showing the 1.2v thing is garbage like I said it was. And i'm sure my results will be dismissed because the wind was not blowing at the right CFM or some crap like that. We will have this debate anytime yall wanna push over zealous safety limits and bash budget boards. I love this guys title btw "Buy budget stuff get budget results" as he buys a budget CPU. smh


----------



## chew*

You among others seem to love tossing ego card. I am confident of my ability if that threatens you and your degree that some high school dropout might actually be smart that is your problem.

My tests are proven 3 times.

Less chat more splat.

Duplicate identical or just put your tail between your legs and walk away.

I am not hesitant or afraid to test anything...what? Brb bam results.

You? St st stu stuttering no results. Words though man do you have words.

Do not see gary key raja or elmor all who I would take seriously denying my results here. Probably because they already know. Heck gary was concerned day 1 when i bought it to beat on. Wanted to send me a c6h which i decided to buy myself.


----------



## Nighthog

Mine Garbage pile of a PC that can't do100% 4.0Ghz stable


~3.95Ghz max for Prime95 stability reaching ~97C on VRM. (for 12K Prime95 29.2)

I would like to do 4.0Ghz Prime95 but can't really with the cpu sample I have.

All this rant and nitpicking on words and not wanting to use common sense when someone generalizes for B350 boards etc.

I agree on Chew being too cautious with his recommendation for voltages for these boards but if he wants his back free from any and all problems that's his choice.
Others wanting to go to forum warriors over these things is silly in my opinion and distracts.

It's kinda ridiculous on the temperatures Chew got but that is fact. He ran everything maxed out. Not that any people should do that but under those circumstances it's what you get.
Trying to compare 3.825Ghz to disprove the temperature and safety problems is .. well not thought out. Power really skyrockets which each increase in speed and the VRM will increasingly get more stressed.
Without that fan on my vrm heatsink I would be above 120C.

I'm at 1.200V + 0.300V offset for CPU core voltage.



1hour update:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Custom water loop on Ryzen seems pointless. It maxes at 4GHz something almost all AIOs can handle. Whats the point of cooling well below when Ryzen runs better with hotter temps I thought (could be wrong on that one.) Doing my testing now 12 and 12 is what min fft and times to run right?


errrrr.

I don't think I need to further say anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anyone here running a 290/290x with a baseclock capable board that could check something for me, or may have had a similar issue?
> 
> I recently grabbed a Strix-F due to the slightly better VRM, M.2 placement, yada yada, and I'm just now diving into the b-clock tuning for memory speeds only to find the board won't post no matter what I set the b-clock to. To make that even more frustrating, there's now pci-e gen option in the bios, and the VGA post error light is what's currently going off. I'm willing to live with the board if it's just an issue with the 290 and bios compatibility, but if it's related to the board for some reason or another I wanna dump this thing ASAP and get my money back.


What is your issue?

Why B-Clock? We don't need to complicate RAM OCing anymore after AGESA 1.0.0.6.

Don't use B-Clock until you set your PCIe Mode to Gen 2 or Gen 1.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Mine Garbage pile of a PC that can't do100% 4.0Ghz stable
> 
> 
> ~3.95Ghz max for Prime95 stability reaching ~97C on VRM. (for 12K Prime95 29.2)
> 
> I would like to do 4.0Ghz Prime95 but can't really with the cpu sample I have.
> 
> All this rant and nitpicking on words and not wanting to use common sense when someone generalizes for B350 boards etc.
> 
> I agree on Chew being too cautious with his recommendation for voltages for these boards but if he wants his back free from any and all problems that's his choice.
> Others wanting to go to forum warriors over these things is silly in my opinion and distracts.
> 
> It's kinda ridiculous on the temperatures Chew got but that is fact. He ran everything maxed out. Not that any people should do that but under those circumstances it's what you get.
> Trying to compare 3.825Ghz to disprove the temperature and safety problems is .. well not thought out. Power really skyrockets which each increase in speed and the VRM will increasingly get more stressed.
> Without that fan on my vrm heatsink I would be above 120C.
> 
> I'm at 1.200V + 0.300V offset for CPU core voltage.


Agreed i see the same temps but i don't have the ballz to keep it their haha.

Kill my board one thing killing my 320$ CPU that i paid for is another plus i don't like killing tech and even rebuild older stuff.

Nice to know we are all nerds and geeks who else would spend time here.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Agreed i see the same temps but i don't have the ballz to keep it their haha.
> 
> Kill my board one thing killing my 320$ CPU that i paid for is another plus i don't like killing tech and even rebuild older stuff.
> 
> Nice to know we are all nerds and geeks who else would spend time here.


The thing was I really wanted that 4.0Ghz stable. So I keep nitpicking and tinkering with my PC. Too cheap to go buy new stuff though.

My old s939 *AM2+* Phenom 9750 I wanted 3.0Ghz on my m-atx board with 4-phase unsinked. but I only got 2.975Ghz stable








More voltage started to melt components.

I keep just reaching short of my wishes but... times well wasted, had some fun.


----------



## chew*

Fyi...at the "dimmagio" settings with my lower leakage 1700 3.8 1.38v...112c in 7 mins flat and climbing..

I do not blame him I would not want to eat my 5 pages wasted of threads time and look silly either.

Anything over 100c fails my reccommendation.

Fets are rated for 100c but not 24/7.

Its peaking and holding @ 121c.

My suggestion stands 1.2v or buy a different board or dont use an 8c.

Not for nothing we test at worst case for a reason. Oklahama wolf puts psus in a hot box. I do not see you waving your degree telling him he is doing it wrong.

Either show all of us how we are doing it wrong or just put a sock in it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Agreed i see the same temps but i don't have the ballz to keep it their haha.
> 
> Kill my board one thing killing my 320$ CPU that i paid for is another plus i don't like killing tech and even rebuild older stuff.
> 
> Nice to know we are all nerds and geeks who else would spend time here.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing was I really wanted that 4.0Ghz stable. So I keep nitpicking and tinkering with my PC. Too cheap to go buy new stuff though.
> 
> My old s939 Phenom 9750 I wanted 3.0Ghz on my m-atx board with 4-phase unsinked. but I only got 2.975Ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More voltage started to melt components.
> 
> I keep just reaching short of my wishes but... times well wasted, had some fun.
Click to expand...

Is that on 939 really?

Do you still have that?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is that on 939 really?
> 
> Do you still have that?


ok.. wrong of me AM2+ silly me

though I have two s939 A64 3000+ systems laying around


----------



## chew*

Dimmagios reccomended settings.

Apparently he wants you to run vrms @ 120c.






My reccomended settings from months ago for 8c R7 vrm temps sub 70c in 74f amients






My personal suggestion for using b350 to its full potential and practical use under any conditions. Vrm temps sub 70 c yet again.






I am done with this discussion after all the drama.

Cheers.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You among others seem to love tossing ego card. I am confident of my ability if that threatens you and your degree that some high school dropout might actually be smart that is your problem.
> 
> My tests are proven 3 times.
> 
> Less chat more splat.
> 
> Duplicate identical or just put your tail between your legs and walk away.
> 
> I am not hesitant or afraid to test anything...what? Brb bam results.
> 
> You? St st stu stuttering no results. Words though man do you have words.
> 
> Do not see gary key raja or elmor all who I would take seriously denying my results here. Probably because they already know. Heck gary was concerned day 1 when i bought it to beat on. Wanted to send me a c6h which i decided to buy myself.


You've proven nothing. I said 1.2v as a safe limit is wrong. You have not disproved anything. I know in your delusional view you think you are the defacto of truth for overclocking but I got news you're not. Lol I was a high school drop out and chose to fix that. 1.3v is safe for this board period. Others have put up and i got no problem as well but ya know having a life other than playing with PC toys is hard for me to respond with such efficiency. I got bills to pay still and kids to take care of. While still doing schooling as I want to know more and im open. But im not open to made up incorrect facts. Nobody here has come in and said hey I wanna go 1.3v with switching frequency at 350 and SoC maxed. I mean thats not happened at all here unless they are an enthusiast. Im keep talking every time you wanna over exaggerate your results. Get use to it. See ya in the morn.


----------



## chew*

Yep i have proven 0. My suggestions net 70c.

That is nothing...nothing to be worried about that is.

I do all this run a business work in business take care of 2 kids hell i just got back from NY ripped 3.8 posted about to take a nap.

You think a life makes you special?

Everyone has one..some are just more productive with their time.

My experience allows me to dial in a system stable in minutes not days.

1.2v being a safe limit is wrong?

Well i am dying to see you prove it is not safe lol.

I have posted a ton of videos the reasons for the equipment i use for testing.

Go ahead do your cherry picked test with random diode placement.

I already showed i can get 60c just based on where i measure while in reality i was @ 120c in another area.


----------



## Nighthog

Well I managed to do 3hours and 20minutes of Prime95 29.2 12K 16threads @ 3.95Ghz before I got a black screen. VRM was 98C when it needed a reboot.
I've got other things I want to do for now.

Back to gaming.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So im on the clear as im not hitting that high on vrms.. this cpu has go to prime hell and back 38.25x 1.375v vrms are good and within range temps so thats that. Im not going to see 12/12k no where in regular use hell my vrms are within cpu temp in regular usage XD

I got a bad ocer but i did not lol.. hell he run hynix ram at rated speeds and even lower than the kit timing wise.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Mine Garbage pile of a PC that can't do100% 4.0Ghz stable
> 
> 
> ~3.95Ghz max for Prime95 stability reaching ~97C on VRM. (for 12K Prime95 29.2)
> 
> I would like to do 4.0Ghz Prime95 but can't really with the cpu sample I have.
> 
> All this rant and nitpicking on words and not wanting to use common sense when someone generalizes for B350 boards etc.
> 
> I agree on Chew being too cautious with his recommendation for voltages for these boards but if he wants his back free from any and all problems that's his choice.
> Others wanting to go to forum warriors over these things is silly in my opinion and distracts.
> 
> It's kinda ridiculous on the temperatures Chew got but that is fact. He ran everything maxed out. Not that any people should do that but under those circumstances it's what you get.
> Trying to compare 3.825Ghz to disprove the temperature and safety problems is .. well not thought out. Power really skyrockets which each increase in speed and the VRM will increasingly get more stressed.
> Without that fan on my vrm heatsink I would be above 120C.
> 
> I'm at 1.200V + 0.300V offset for CPU core voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 1hour update:


Why is there fans jerry rigged like that? to cool ram and vrm?

Also what temps in HDInfo are for VRM?

I want to use my 32gb kit of ram, Is this a samsung b die or no?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3200c16


----------



## coreykill99

google brings this up
Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 is Samsung B-die with 2-ranks running under Ryzen 7 1700X on Asus Crosshair VI Hero with 2666 14-14-14-34

EDIT: another post lists it as SK hynix chips. is it already in your system? pretty sure there's a way to check through software. AIDA64 maybe? im sure someone can chime in. I know i did it once but dont remember how.

so looks like someone got the timings down so that's a good sign.
as far as dual rank. good luck with that, Im running tridentz DR32G 3200 14 ram and I cannot seem to get it stable at 3200 no matter what i do to it.
mind you ive come a long way since running it at 2600 i think it was im stable at 3066 now. would be interested to see your mileage with your kit.

do you already own this?
or is it something your looking to pick up?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> Why is there fans jerry rigged like that? to cool ram and vrm?
> 
> Also what temps in HDInfo are for VRM?
> 
> I want to use my 32gb kit of ram, Is this a samsung b die or no?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2b3200c16


The small AMD fan is for VRM, It's needed. The bigger one on ram I just threw in there when i was searching for my ram limits taking them everywhere in volts and clocks and timings. I just left it there afterwards. Does no harm when the case is closed.

VRM MOS/VSOC MOS are VRM. CPU/SoC. They're named differently normally, I've renamed them for easier use.

Memory is for others to take, not researched what chips all the kits use. Corsair does use various chips/manufacturers, can be a lottery on what you end up getting.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> google brings this up
> Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 is Samsung B-die with 2-ranks running under Ryzen 7 1700X on Asus Crosshair VI Hero with 2666 14-14-14-34
> 
> EDIT: another post lists it as SK hynix chips. is it already in your system? pretty sure there's a way to check through software. AIDA64 maybe? im sure someone can chime in. I know i did it once but dont remember how.
> 
> so looks like someone got the timings down so that's a good sign.
> as far as dual rank. good luck with that, Im running tridentz DR32G 3200 14 ram and I cannot seem to get it stable at 3200 no matter what i do to it.
> mind you ive come a long way since running it at 2600 i think it was im stable at 3066 now. would be interested to see your mileage with your kit.
> 
> do you already own this?
> or is it something your looking to pick up?


I own this 32gb kit,From i7 6800k system i built in Febuary. The 3200mhz Trident Z kit i have is

I have a 16gb kit - G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR that i got with this sytem still deciding which is better. or if there is a huge diff between these 2 kits

Going to sell whichever kit i dont need.

Edit: Own both looking for the best kit for my r7 1800x + crosshair 6 hero combo sucks if i had to resell a 32g kit, but if the gskill is better then so be it.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> The small AMD fan is for VRM, It's needed. The bigger one on ram I just threw in there when i was searching for my ram limits taking them everywhere in volts and clocks and timings. I just left it there afterwards. Does no harm when the case is closed.
> 
> VRM MOS/VSOC MOS are VRM. CPU/SoC. They're named differently normally, I've renamed them for easier use.
> 
> Memory is for others to take, not researched what chips all the kits use. Corsair does use various chips/manufacturers, can be a lottery on what you end up getting.


Is that just the amd fan off of a old stock cooler?
or where did you get that fan? is it needed on just that gigabyte board? or all boards should be cooling the vrms?


----------



## coreykill99

well both your kits are ratedr for 3200. swap them back and forth and see if one is 3200 stable. if they both are see which one you can get the timings lower on.
the corsair is rated for 15 and the trident looks rated for 14.
just play around with them for a while and see what you can come up with.
unless you have a real need for 32gb of ram. in which case, the way pricing is lately on ddr id just stick with that.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> well both your kits are ratedr for 3200. swap them back and forth and see if one is 3200 stable. if they both are see which one you can get the timings lower on.
> the corsair is rated for 15 and the trident looks rated for 14.
> just play around with them for a while and see what you can come up with.
> unless you have a real need for 32gb of ram. in which case, the way pricing is lately on ddr id just stick with that.


I dont think any of these memory kits are stable at 3200mhz, Unless i have to dial in timings manually, ddr4-3200 alone setting will make the black screens I think. Im going to confirm that, But i think my cpu cooler yes it sucks but i wasnt hitting tjmax at all, With fans ramped at 2133 i got a render completed last night, im now thinking its probably the memory, I should of left the settings i had bought this computer with because i think the previous owner had the ram stable.

I got this entire kit for about the price of a r7 1800x so i was psyched to resell my i7 6800k and move onto ryzen, past 2 days have been abit pain staking learning all this stuff, but nevertheless i build custom computers and dont deal with overclocking much until now, its way past due time.

So may take home here is the trident kit is better marginally? but i may get the corsair stable at 3200? and thus with ram pricing your saying just keep the corsair.

I think i will confirm that the ram was making my system crash, but i still have to get a better cooler, im trying to keep vcore low so that even on 100% load im not hitting 140 160w like i was yesterday at 4ghz. Im running stock 3.6 until ieven get a new cooler, NCIX closed all retail locations near me so i have to either spend 140 on a dh15. or wait until monday for a 212 with a am4 bracket for 40$. Im thinking if i slap a ML120 on there instead of the stock fan, itll probably be better performance too no?


----------



## chew*

According to the powers that be. They are still working on hynix DR. Once they get that sorted a side effect of that may improve single rank. Thats just a maybe though.

DR B-die in my taichi when not sacrificing 1T real command rate etc etc hardwalls over 3200. I get random USB freezes and just weird stuff.

Interestingly enough if i go in bclk mode i can run 14-13-13-26 with default volts but i can not go higher than [email protected] c14.

Hynix DR that I have can pass stability but i get so many random issues clearly related to using it that anything over 2400 is a huge waste of my time.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> Is that just the amd fan off of a old stock cooler?
> or where did you get that fan? is it needed on just that gigabyte board? or all boards should be cooling the vrms?


Yeah old AMD stock cooler fan. 70x10mm fan? This board sure needs it unless you want to have some toast pc when reaching for the limits of the system.

Going over to the Gigabyte forums I see people reporting high temperatures in the 100C when clocking unless properly addressed with good airflow.

To add to above:
Micron DR seems to be ok, I'm running that stuff at 3200Mhz though with high voltage and some odd timings.

The particular chips mine have can't really be pushed further than that though. 3333Mhz is bootable but not stable with any tinkering unless you find golden samples.


----------



## chew*

My kits not a high speed kit. Its more of an uber tight kit. 10-12-12 2400.

No clue if the programming on it is having ill effects.

I know SPDs can screw with a board.

One of my bdie is corrupted SPD. Causes drama on some boards. Will not post on some in dual channel.

I would RMA but its actually one of my better sets.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> errrrr.
> 
> I don't think I need to further say anything.
> What is your issue?
> 
> Why B-Clock? We don't need to complicate RAM OCing anymore after AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> Don't use B-Clock until you set your PCIe Mode to Gen 2 or Gen 1.


Quite plainly explained the issue, rig won't post when adjusting the b-clock to anything, there are NO options in the bios to set pcie gen speed, and the VGA post light is coming on. I was simply asking if anyone else has had this experience issue with somewhat older pcie VGA cards; specifically the 290/290x.

Either way I'm returning the board, it's a joke how much it has been castrated in both features and bios options down from the CH6


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Nobody here has come in and said hey I wanna go 1.3v with switching frequency at 350 and SoC maxed.


First off. We are not measuring SoC vrm temps or that vrm except in casual blah blah no concern. Secondly max is 1.20 according to AMD.

All top tier boards run 350-400 switching on average some even higher by default.

There is a reason. Mine is for stability. I use it with 4 core to.

Both those comments honestly show your lack of knowledge tbh.

What did you think soc volts somehow magically effects the completely seperate vcore vrm?

Did you think default 200k switching is optimal?

Well on both counts your naive and clearly lack experience.

So now i am not allowed to use settings that increase stability?

Maybe they should not offer them if its going to cause the board to go nuclear?

You have much to learn.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> All this rant and nitpicking on words and not wanting to use common sense when someone generalizes for B350 boards etc.
> 
> Trying to compare 3.825Ghz to disprove the temperature and safety problems is .. well not thought out


Lets see what i have seen here so far....

Recommendations for B350 on 8 core cpus under 1.2v thats not even a recommendation to begin with thats not possible lol
Unless you want stock and underclock/undervolt..

Then we follow to "its ok for r5/6 and vrms under or aroundish 70s" ok fine good understandable...

Here i go show them, my vrm temps front and back i even can take the mobo out of the darn case and do a infrared testing centimeter by centimeter all over the board and i bet you anything you want im would not even be close to 70c AT TOPS out of the case at my current settings with 1.375v llc1 which would net me 1.392v

First they complaint about the first video and methodology and back is the best way with infrared, so i flip it go slowly around the vrms found hottest spot that matches my digital sensor and still on denial.. I still doing it wrong.. If the board would be that hot i would get a glance in any of the runs or passes over 100c at least..

I prove all that stuff wrong under the right circumstances but is not well thought?
SERIOUSLY????

Lets see

over 1.2v ''check"
b350 board 'check'
ryzen 7 cpu "check"
Vrms around 70c "check" on a prime 12/12k load mind you not even realistic load this is just pushing the stuff to the extreme

IM NOT DOING A LN2 run on a damn $99 mobo lol, neither trying to overvolt the crap out of the cpu i know when to stop.. I know when enough is enough..

Then you see crap like this





and they tell me JJ knows whats hes doing yeah calling 15min stress test stable with 1.5v hahahahahahaha

i still agreed with chew tho but its just this dont make no sense,,, you cant denied all his videos with the vrms at 150c so thats that.

What asus needs to do is give me a damn decent mobo for matx so i can ditch this crap end of story and they should stop posting videos overvolting cpus lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quite plainly explained the issue, rig won't post when adjusting the b-clock to anything, there are NO options in the bios to set pcie gen speed, and the VGA post light is coming on. I was simply asking if anyone else has had this experience issue with somewhat older pcie VGA cards; specifically the 290/290x.
> 
> Either way I'm returning the board, it's a joke how much it has been castrated in both features and bios options down from the CH6


Those sound like bios teething issues.

Should be able to do 103 on 290x without pci @ gen 2.

In fact iirc a 290x is gen 2 not gen 3 anyway. Zeneffect uses 290x on c6h was 145 plus so it is not your cards.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Those sound like bios teething issues.
> 
> Should be able to do 103 on 290x without pci @ gen 2.
> 
> In fact iirc a 290x is gen 2 not gen 3 anyway. Zeneffect uses 290x on c6h was 145 plus so it is not your cards.


Shame, I should've just spent the extra $60 on the CH6 in the first place.


----------



## chew*

Gun.

Im going to microcenter. I will go buy a tomahawk. A brown pcb not white ( for no IR interference ). I will set it up identical. It very well may be cooler.

The evidence says 2 out of 3 top tier vendors are running crazy vrm temps at this point in time. I highly doubt biostar is better nor asrock.

Maybe the msi is.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"zGunB*
> 
> What asus needs to do is give me a damn decent mobo for matx so i can ditch this crap end of story and stop posting videos overvolting cpus lol


This is the end game and the entire point of why i am showing what i am showing.

If people scream "good enough" louder than i scream holy hell look at those temps.

Good luck with getting one.

I'm fighting for the community and a better product.

I have no clue what the other guys are fighting for.

Freedom of speech?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> This is the end game and the entire point of why i am showing what i am showing.
> 
> If people scream "good enough" louder than i scream holy hell look at those temps.
> 
> Good luck with getting one.


btw the overvolting was directed at asus lol XD







, i know why you do it i understand perfectly fine bro

man, i dont understand why this mobo manufacturers treat amd like that.. I didnt know how bad it was because i was in the intel reign im not going to deny that, but when i was looking since ryzen launch it was impossible on my form factor of choice.. I waited and waited and waited nothing man nothing so i decide to finally pull the trigger on what i saw.. I have no choice is either get that msi or i will have to redo my whole htpc setup... for atx which i dont like no more.

This was my last amd mobo and for that time that bastard was damn good, that 4400+ X2 with 300mhz extra with OCZ el gold DDR500 that costed me $500 bucks


----------



## chew*

Heres what we want in a b350 flavor screw x370 chipset.










http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7425/asus-rog-maximus-viii-impact-mini-itx-intel-z170-motherboard-review/index3.html


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quite plainly explained the issue, rig won't post when adjusting the b-clock to anything, there are NO options in the bios to set pcie gen speed, and the VGA post light is coming on. I was simply asking if anyone else has had this experience issue with somewhat older pcie VGA cards; specifically the 290/290x.
> 
> Either way I'm returning the board, it's a joke how much it has been *castrated in* both features and *bios options* down from the CH6


This is true. Even the Prime X370 Pro has had this treatment. Features I can understand as you go down the stack/price range, but UEFI options!?

Especially as ASUS UEFI is usually the most feature laden aspect that makes me buy their boards. The C6H does automatically change PCI-GEN, but also has manual options.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

oh please god lol...

I had the first one they release for sandy/ivy cpus the deluxe one awesome itx mobo i sold it here to one of the ocn members..
https://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2012/09/mini-itx-shootout/asus-l-1.jpg

RIght now i have the impact vi, that little guy have everything you need for a small pc
You can overclock it like a fullatx board, it have wifi/bluetooth its not that expensive for the features it have.. I mean you only get 2 dimms and one pciex but thats the point...



i dont understand because they release them and they get depleted fast if you dont get it right away thats it lol...


----------



## chew*

With 2 dimms they could really trace tune the heck out of it for DR.

If they made this in a b350 heck even x370 ( they may not be allowed by AMD on b350 ) i would shell out $150 to 200 np.

I have told them...if you build it they will come...HQ has final say. They have there heads up there rears i think.

I have also leaned on Asrock. One thing is for certain. Whoever does it first will have a winner.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> With 2 dimms they could really trace tune the heck out of it for DR.
> 
> If they made this in a b350 heck even x370 ( they may not be allowed by AMD on b350 ) i would shell out $150 to 200 np.


Thats what they retail a roundish, i would have NO PROBLEMS in getting one of those lol,,, But, i dont know now tho you look at RGB *they want to charge premium for that crap* lol

Thats more or less what i shed for the genes from asus


----------



## chew*

No one is benching 3d on AMD not in the global WR category. This would be a extreme ocers dream and a daily users dream. Would probably be very "effecient" performance wise as well with shorter traces.

If i was advising it would have 0 rgb crap.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Any info on the fatality and biostar itx x370?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> The thing was I really wanted that 4.0Ghz stable. So I keep nitpicking and tinkering with my PC. Too cheap to go buy new stuff though.
> 
> My old s939 *AM2+* Phenom 9750 I wanted 3.0Ghz on my m-atx board with 4-phase unsinked. but I only got 2.975Ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More voltage started to melt components.
> 
> I keep just reaching short of my wishes but... times well wasted, had some fun.


True i was hoping for 4.0Ghz stable as soon as i installed all my drivers and what not when i bought ryzen first thing i did was download ryzen master OC to 4.0Ghz with the voltage of 1.425V ran Cinebench once pass second time black screen haha. Over VRM temps i can't test for full stability but my CPU seemed pretty darn stable at 3950 at 1.4V. Luckily even at stock ryzen 1700 is fast for what i do including gaming.


----------



## chew*

I think if its not GT7 biostar should not even be a "thought".

The new matx fatality x370 looks curious. Interesting fet choice and even more curious hs pads and mounting.

Not curious enough to purchase.


----------



## Nighthog

delete


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Lets see what i have seen here so far....
> 
> Recommendations for B350 on 8 core cpus under 1.2v thats not even a recommendation to begin with thats not possible lol
> Unless you want stock and underclock/undervolt..
> 
> Then we follow to "its ok for r5/6 and vrms under or aroundish 70s" ok fine good understandable...
> 
> Here i go show them, my vrm temps front and back i even can take the mobo out of the darn case and do a infrared testing centimeter by centimeter all over the board and i bet you anything you want im would not even be close to 70c AT TOPS out of the case at my current settings with 1.375v llc1 which would net me 1.392v
> 
> First they complaint about the first video and methodology and back is the best way with infrared, so i flip it go slowly around the vrms found hottest spot that matches my digital sensor and still on denial.. I still doing it wrong.. If the board would be that hot i would get a glance in any of the runs or passes over 100c at least..
> 
> I prove all that stuff wrong under the right circumstances but is not well thought?
> SERIOUSLY????
> 
> Lets see
> 
> over 1.2v ''check"
> b350 board 'check'
> ryzen 7 cpu "check"
> Vrms around 70c "check" on a prime 12/12k load mind you not even realistic load this is just pushing the stuff to the extreme
> 
> IM NOT DOING A LN2 run on a damn $99 mobo lol, neither trying to overvolt the crap out of the cpu i know when to stop.. I know when enough is enough..
> 
> Then you see crap like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they tell me JJ knows whats hes doing yeah calling 15min stress test stable with 1.5v hahahahahahaha
> 
> i still agreed with chew tho but its just this dont make no sense,,, you cant denied all his videos with the vrms at 150c so thats that.
> 
> What asus needs to do is give me a damn decent mobo for matx so i can ditch this crap end of story and they should stop posting videos overvolting cpus lol


Not sure about all models of 1700's but mine is pretty much dead stable at 3.6Ghz(1.2V) after several hours of stress testing VRM temps with a fan over the heat-sink 72C in 75F room.

Also to note at stock my VRM doesn't even go to 50C and under full load my CPU voltage is 1.12V according to hwinfo+CPU-Z. When its setting there doing basically nothing it jumps to 1.35-1.4V for a second.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I understand that i understand chew as well why he do what he do and the videos and everything.

You cant blame him or me for what we try to prove..

Now pushing volts over 1.4v ON ANY BOARD any cpu XD there is a risk specially trying to contain the heat generated by it.. I know this chew perfectly know this as well thats why he did those tests... Im 100% with him on that..

People may look at 1700 tdp STOCK of 65w and dont even realize this tdp will double and then some pushing more volts... The stock cooler maybe be better than intels but theres so much he can do... Hell intel still put those crappy coolers in their cpus and those are really crap like REAL GARBAGE...
My 4790k was throttling at stock no overclocks no nothing on a AiO H60 lol

Thats why im AGAINST this videos of asus and auto overclocks and what not..

So even if you, me and everybody did have good vrms pushing 1.4v thru a cpu its not an easy task to keep on check the vrms just dont help it lol so is more worst..

Go try that on a intel cpu 1.4v non delidded and see what happen even in a custom loop XD
then delid and try again on a prime 12/12k load lol You would see whats good even delidded XD


----------



## miklkit

This Great Debate seems to be Safe and Sane VS Bat Chit Crazy.

In my experience most people are Bat Chit Crazy and so I am going with Chew on this. If they haven't already someone will soon be doing what Chew did and blaming AMD for their failure.

Back in very early 2013 there was a story going around about some guy who was OCing his FX 8350 and it caught on fire and burned his house down. In mid 2014 I was telling that story in an attempt to stop someone from doing something even dumber than usual when a guy chimed in. "Yeah, that was me."

He lived in a trailer park and when he was OCing it the motherboard caught on fire. It was real Fire and Brimstone stuff because the flames were blown out the back of the case and caught the curtains on fire. WHOOSH!! The whole trailer house went up in flames.

Now there were a lot of trees in that trailer park and they caught on fire too and then started raining Fire and Brimstone down on the other trailer houses.

He ended up burning down half that trailer park.









My first FX motherboard was a $135 Gigabyte UD3 Rev 3. I was running it at 1.42 volts and the air coming out of the back of the case made me think of opening the oven door to check on how the food was cooking. HOT! The side case behind the VRMs got too hot to touch. OUCH! The board itself warped from the heat drawing that joke of a heat sink away from the VRMs thus making them run even hotter. But it never caught on fire. I'll give it that. Sound familiar?

To this day we get people showing up with an FX under a $20 cooler on a 3+1 phase board wanting us to help them OC it to 5 ghz.









What makes you think they aren't doing it to Ryzen too?


----------



## Radical Vision

I think if some CPU is overclocked high and high voltage to it, it can last long without electromigration, if the heat is on normal levels so there is no problem. If someone can handle the heat of 5GHz ryzen he can use it without a problem, but on LN2 all the time, or maybe some insane water cooler, that will cost a lot...

Never got heat issues even on the 8350 or the mobo VRM, all depend on how proper a guy is for OC on 24/7 and how good the case, fans and heatsinks are, the paste as well, all under Arctic is trash, and arctic is good to go for cheap... Liquid metal are not the best ones, die to eating aluminium parts, the conductivity, the price and other. And now Thermal Grizzly kryonaut have great impact on temperatures and is not electrically conductive that can kill components if someone is careless...

What someone caught fire from OC FX processor damn, seems he did try to OC with stock cooler, and cheap board...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This Great Debate seems to be Safe and Sane VS Bat Chit Crazy.
> 
> In my experience most people are Bat Chit Crazy and so I am going with Chew on this. If they haven't already someone will soon be doing what Chew did and blaming AMD for their failure.
> 
> Back in very early 2013 there was a story going around about some guy who was OCing his FX 8350 and it caught on fire and burned his house down. In mid 2014 I was telling that story in an attempt to stop someone from doing something even dumber than usual when a guy chimed in. "Yeah, that was me."
> 
> He lived in a trailer park and when he was OCing it the motherboard caught on fire. It was real Fire and Brimstone stuff because the flames were blown out the back of the case and caught the curtains on fire. WHOOSH!! The whole trailer house went up in flames.
> 
> Now there were a lot of trees in that trailer park and they caught on fire too and then started raining Fire and Brimstone down on the other trailer houses.
> 
> He ended up burning down half that trailer park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first FX motherboard was a $135 Gigabyte UD3 Rev 3. I was running it at 1.42 volts and the air coming out of the back of the case made me think of opening the oven door to check on how the food was cooking. HOT! The side case behind the VRMs got too hot to touch. OUCH! The board itself warped from the heat drawing that joke of a heat sink away from the VRMs thus making them run even hotter. But it never caught on fire. I'll give it that. Sound familiar?
> 
> To this day we get people showing up with an FX under a $20 cooler on a 3+1 phase board wanting us to help them OC it to 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they aren't doing it to Ryzen too?


There are a few photos floating around of more exiting, actual in use failures and the aftermath here on OCN. I've seen flames, not sparks but real yippee fire when my vrm failed. . smothered, entirely in the case. no clue what would have happened unattended. Gone out? Possibly was out before I smothered it, damage looked tiny. eh

great tale. love to source it for the 'yes vrm failure can get crazy' lulz


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> I think if some CPU is overclocked high and high voltage to it, it can last long without electromigration, if the heat is on normal levels so there is no problem. If someone can handle the heat of 5GHz ryzen he can use it without a problem, but on LN2 all the time, or maybe some insane water cooler, that will cost a lot...
> 
> Never got heat issues even on the 8350 or the mobo VRM, all depend on how proper a guy is for OC on 24/7 and how good the case, fans and heatsinks are, the paste as well, all under Arctic is trash, and arctic is good to go for cheap... Liquid metal are not the best ones, die to eating aluminium parts, the conductivity, the price and other. And now Thermal Grizzly kryonaut have great impact on temperatures and is not electrically conductive that can kill components if someone is careless...
> 
> What someone caught fire from OC FX processor damn, seems he did try to OC with stock cooler, and cheap board...


Chew tests are the perfect example of somebody trying to push over 1.4v+ on a 212 cooler thats the avg standard now a days.. Like he stated in my case probably im a exception because of my cooling..

Brand new user to keep costs low would get a 212 cooler and what not cheapest mobo etc.. Then see 4ghz ryzen HOT TOPIC and bang try to push 1.4v+

He tests the way he tests which is worst case scenario, anybody without knowledge would grab a copy of prime95 and just chug away at it and in ryzen is pretty darn easy lol believe me on that...

We clearly see the mobo in the 3 videos he made *didnt trigger no safe parameter or nothing, hell most people would let prime chugging alone overnight while their sleeping this is a serious risk for the average joe and thats why i agreed with his tests...*

You think i would be doing that on my [email protected] chip on a custom loop? lol hell no... I know better than that


----------



## CriticalOne

What would be the best downdraft cooler that I can get so that I can hit 3.8GHz with the CPU not going above 70C?

I was looking at the CRYRORIG C7 or its Copper edition when it comes out, but i'm not sure if that will be enough.


----------



## Radical Vision

Why to pay for crap low end CM cooler, or deep cool or whatever... While you can search and find second hand NH-D14, NH-D15 for half the money, same is for case and fans as well, this is how someone will keep the cost down..
I dd buy some Noctua fans from reviewer, they are on 2-3 hours of use just for review, others second hand from other guy, yes they was used way more, and one of them did die, and Noctua just send me brand new... Same for the exhaust fans x3 Be Quiet brand new, some guy did buy Be Quiet silent base 800, and he did want Pure wings 3, and this is why he did sell them for half of the price... Now i did not find where to buy second hand in great condition a case, did pay for new one, but still i did get Define R4 for friend only for 30$ damn....

Well if someone don`t have great cooling on his system and fans, then better not to let the Prime on the night while he sleeps. I run prime 10 hours stability on daylight die to too loud fans under this type of load to sleep on, no chance for Zen to overheat or blow something, FX was whole other story...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I like how the people trying to discredit others due to personal attacks is whats deemed sane on here. Video as promised. Be gentle its my first time









Typing out what the setting here was during testing as It's one of those days where my neuro problems are kicking my but. I sound drunk? In the video but I don't drink. I swear ociffer.

Prime 95 roughly 50min of blend at a vcore set at 1.375 but it goes up to 1.4v and as low as 1.365 during load.
Only thing change from stock is freq and multi on CPU Memory 2666 cas 12 at 1.35v.

To overview I debated a while ago in this thread that Prime95 doing hours on end is pointless for me as I use it for 20min typically and then use it for what is was built for. Encoding, Compiling, VM servers, and gaming. It has had zero blue screens passing like that as a stability test. If its stable for everything I'm using it for, that's stable. Because as we have seen here you can keep moving the goal post ad infinitum.

So that's my belief and it has worked for me and multiple other people I've helped. But i'm an average OCer not some "Hitman" OCer who gets subcontracted to break boards and records. How some of you don't see that distinction is beyond me. THis is me a lowly coder peer testing the lame theory 1.2v is max safe. you know what I meant by that btw but way to be mature. smh

Here I sit at 3.8 well over 1.2v and i'm well within range of acceptability.

After Test:


Testing:


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Why to pay for crap low end CM cooler, or deep cool or whatever... While you can search and find second hand NH-D14, NH-D15 for half the money, same is for case and fans as well, this is how someone will keep the cost down..
> I dd buy some Noctua fans from reviewer, they are on 2-3 hours of use just for review, others second hand from other guy, yes they was used way more, and one of them did die, and Noctua just send me brand new... Same for the exhaust fans x3 Be Quiet brand new, some guy did buy Be Quiet silent base 800, and he did want Pure wings 3, and this is why he did sell them for half of the price... Now i did not find where to buy second hand in great condition a case, did pay for new one, but still i did get Define R4 for friend only for 30$ damn....
> 
> Well if someone don`t have great cooling on his system and fans, then better not to let the Prime on the night while he sleeps. I run prime 10 hours stability on daylight die to too loud fans under this type of load to sleep on, no chance for Zen to overheat or blow something, FX was whole other story...


Oh yeah, Do i have to plug in both the cpu connectors?

If i did want 4ghz. Im looking at a aio like a corsair 110i? or will a d14 or d15 work? speaking of used. Will they shiop me an am4 bracket even without a receipt? I found afew d15s locally none with am4 brackets and none with receipts. Figured id see if these could work.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> I own this 32gb kit,From i7 6800k system i built in Febuary. The 3200mhz Trident Z kit i have is
> 
> I have a 16gb kit - G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR that i got with this sytem still deciding which is better. or if there is a huge diff between these 2 kits
> 
> Going to sell whichever kit i dont need.
> 
> Edit: Own both looking for the best kit for my r7 1800x + crosshair 6 hero combo sucks if i had to resell a 32g kit, but if the gskill is better then so be it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/0_20 lists many kits and the ic's they use but the corsair kit isn't listed. however it also mentions Thaiphoon Burner, the free edition of which can be used to identify the memory chps a kit uses.

http://www.softnology.biz/

Your 16 gigabyte kit is listed. Uses samsung b-die memory chips. The still preferred ic's for ryzen though latest bios improvements have made all kits more tuneable but XMP is still not a guaranteed thing.
IT SHOULD NOT BE. Those ratings were for a different platform.

The OP of the ryzen memory stability thread lists actual stable results for many kits. no guarantees your board and kit will work happily if it matches and noone in that thread appears to have your corsair kit but that only shows noone's gotten it stable, found that thread, and posted results.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20

and finally you can use the search tools on that .. interestingly large, crosshair owner's thread.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> Oh yeah, Do i have to plug in both the cpu connectors?
> 
> If i did want 4ghz. Im looking at a aio like a corsair 110i? or will a d14 or d15 work? speaking of used. Will they shiop me an am4 bracket even without a receipt? I found afew d15s locally none with am4 brackets and none with receipts. Figured id see if these could work.


It depend what is the mobo CHVI and Titanium both have 8+4 12V connectors. If you want 4GHz of course plug 8 pins at least and 12 if you have better mobo and PSU..
Well i see D14/D15 every day better then AIO coolers, die to price, no risks of leaking, or pump dies. Yep Noctua are like EVGA they value their clients high so they will send you AM4 mouthing kit, they did send me for free i just show them my D15 on pictures, bcuz is from review and i don`t have any documentations... Or you can buy some AM4 kit, im sure they don`t cost more then 6-7$, is not hard. Yes they will work great, just look them to be whole, not bended, broken fins and the CPU placing area to be ok, and the whole cooler to look normal, not like some trash, bcuz some users are like pigs, they don`t value the hardware they have, and after them bran new part can look like is not second but fifth hand...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dumb question im sure but search results seem mixed. Diabling cores net more OC headroom?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Dumb question im sure but search results seem mixed. Diabling cores net more OC headroom?


Not really. Less stress on vrm. Voltage requirements are process limited.

You get some temp headroom but you're still looking at the same voltage/clock curve.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Figured. If anything this process has made me realize how bad of an OCer my chip is past seemingly 3.85


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> It depend what is the mobo CHVI and Titanium both have 8+4 12V connectors. If you want 4GHz of course plug 8 pins at least and 12 if you have better mobo and PSU..
> Well i see D14/D15 every day better then AIO coolers, die to price, no risks of leaking, or pump dies. Yep Noctua are like EVGA they value their clients high so they will send you AM4 mouthing kit, they did send me for free i just show them my D15 on pictures, bcuz is from review and i don`t have any documentations... Or you can buy some AM4 kit, im sure they don`t cost more then 6-7$, is not hard. Yes they will work great, just look them to be whole, not bended, broken fins and the CPU placing area to be ok, and the whole cooler to look normal, not like some trash, bcuz some users are like pigs, they don`t value the hardware they have, and after them bran new part can look like is not second but fifth hand...


Note I did find newegg selling a brand new d15 for 105+tax. I could order the mounting clip same time, or just wait for noctua to ship me one? i cant find a used one for less than 80$. and the 80$ one doesnt have good pics to see if the guy was a pig or not.

I do wonder if they would take back this l9x65 pos that should never be sold to any ryzen user.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Figured. If anything this process has made me realize how bad of an OCer my chip is past seemingly 3.85


Its not bad its average.

I mean, 3.8 GHz at 1.35 V is what i am getting with my 1600. Its not all about core speed though but how much balanced is your system. I get higher scores and performance on 3.8 GHz CPU with 3466 MHz RAM than on 4 GHz CPU and 3200 MHz RAM.


----------



## Radical Vision

Why the hell 105$ + shipping...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608045

If you have Zen 1700 or 1600 you can use the Box Wraith Spire, for stock use, and slight OC, and wait for some great used D14 or D15 that costs about 40$ second hand...
Speak with Noctua support for AM4 kit, and wait to come to you, it will not take long..

Take note D15 comes with x2 of this premium 150mm fans, and they cost 44$, half of the price for the whole cooler, and they give you with the D15 3 grams of Noctua premium paste that costs money as well and the screw driver is very nice and premium as well, and i don`t think D15 tower costs about 30$.......

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not bad its average.
> 
> I mean, 3.8 GHz at 1.35 V is what i am getting with my 1600. Its not all about core speed though but how much balanced is your system. I get higher scores and performance on 3.8 GHz CPU with 3466 MHz RAM than on 4 GHz CPU and 3200 MHz RAM.


The hell, 3.9/4GHz will get better performance. And best is to have 4GHz or at least 3.9 + like 3600MHz memory, but the damn ram is expensive now, not worth it for now...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Why the hell 105$ + shipping...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608045
> 
> If you have Zen 1700 or 1600 you can use the Box Wraith Spire, for stock use, and slight OC, and wait for some great used D14 or D15 that costs about 40$ second hand...
> Speak with Noctua support for AM4 kit, and wait to come to you, it will not take long..
> 
> Take note D15 comes with x2 of this premium 150mm fans, and they cost 44$, half of the price for the whole cooler, and they give you with the D15 3 grams of Noctua premium paste that costs money as well and the screw driver is very nice and premium as well, and i don`t think D15 tower costs about 30$.......
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608036
> The hell, 3.9/4GHz will get better performance. And best is to have 4GHz or at least 3.9 + like 3600MHz memory, but the damn ram is expensive now, not worth it for now...


No its not.. Like i said before, its all about the balance. OF course in Cinebench you get higher scores with higher CPU clock but in real life performance like gaming and other stuff its better to have high CPU and high RAM speed but some chips have weak IMC that can't do 3200 MHz RAM with high CPU clock. With ryzen its always better to seek the balance between RAM and CPU speed, especially in games or video editing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No its not.. Like i said before, its all about the balance. OF course in Cinebench you get higher scores with higher CPU clock but in real life performance like gaming and other stuff its better to have high CPU and high RAM speed but some chips have weak IMC that can't do 3200 MHz RAM with high CPU clock. With ryzen its always better to seek the balance between RAM and CPU speed, especially in games or video editing.


Thats why i dont complaint specially having hynix ram while my cpu on overclock


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Why the hell 105$ + shipping...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608045
> 
> If you have Zen 1700 or 1600 you can use the Box Wraith Spire, for stock use, and slight OC, and wait for some great used D14 or D15 that costs about 40$ second hand...
> Speak with Noctua support for AM4 kit, and wait to come to you, it will not take long..
> 
> Take note D15 comes with x2 of this premium 150mm fans, and they cost 44$, half of the price for the whole cooler, and they give you with the D15 3 grams of Noctua premium paste that costs money as well and the screw driver is very nice and premium as well, and i don`t think D15 tower costs about 30$.......
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608036
> The hell, 3.9/4GHz will get better performance. And best is to have 4GHz or at least 3.9 + like 3600MHz memory, but the damn ram is expensive now, not worth it for now...


I have a Wraith Spire, But it looks like the same TDP as my current cooler so i figure why swap it out, In terms of mounting kit the am4 one Is it the same kit from my L9X65? because i do have a secufirm 2 am4 mounting kit from that cooler. im guessing its different though.

I also just noticed for 99$ canadian. basically same price, A used one is like 85$ so there is only about 30$ savings on a used cooler, and im not sure how used someones cooler would be, I could try and be patient for afew more days if not may just order this Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4.

EDIT: DOH upon closer look at this noctua site looks like the mounting kit from the L9X65 is the same as the one for the D15.

I just need to find a used D14 or D15 it seems.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Pragmatically higher clock will almost always equal faster performance. I can say that at least with some credibility as I play with coding for hardware and registers. The faster it can execute a set of instructions the better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats why i dont complaint specially having hynix ram while my cpu on overclock


Yeah, people complain that ryzen doesn't overclock very well but i think we get a little confused and spoiled with the high CPU clocks we could get with the FX series chips.

My chip is stock 3.2 GHz and i am running 3.875 GHz now, that's and 675 MHz overclock which is pretty impressive if you ask me, its not an high clock speed but its a good overclock. It can do 4 GHz but ambient is too hot now so i tone it down to "just' 3.875 GHz for now.

Fortunately i have Samsung RAM which clocks pretty good. I can maintain stability at 3466 MHz while stock is "only" 3200 MHz,yet again, very impressive.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I remember being on a unlocked thuban trying so hard for 4. I actually miss that old CPU


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Pragmatically higher clock will almost always equal faster performance. I can say that at least with some credibility as I play with coding for hardware and registers. The faster it can execute a set of instructions the better.


Of cours it is, but what i meant was that the gains in performance at higher clock speeds do not always run parallel with the voltage increase.

I can get 3.875 GHz at 1.350 vcore but to get 4 GHz stable i need 1.4+ vcore and the performance is only marginal compared to the extra heat it outputs which is why i toned it down to 3.875 GHz with faster 3466 MHz RAM.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not bad its average.
> 
> I mean, 3.8 GHz at 1.35 V is what i am getting with my 1600. Its not all about core speed though but how much balanced is your system. I get higher scores and performance on 3.8 GHz CPU with 3466 MHz RAM than on 4 GHz CPU and 3200 MHz RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No its not.. Like i said before, its all about the balance. OF course in Cinebench you get higher scores with higher CPU clock but in real life performance like gaming and other stuff its better to have high CPU and high RAM speed but some chips have weak IMC that can't do 3200 MHz RAM with high CPU clock. With ryzen its always better to seek the balance between RAM and CPU speed, especially in games or video editing.


Memory controller got more and more unstable on high CPU speed, and that will cause bad memory clock. But we all know the IPC/clock speed is the *most important* aspect in one system (CPU, RAM, MB) that end up getting way more performance then all. Now Zen have Infinity Fabric and CCX, the higher memory speed the faster IF and CCX. But still i want the higher cpu speed and the higher memory clock i can get die to overall bigger performance. + you can bump the VSOC, and the memory voltage and that will help a lot to get higher stable OC, even in the memory controller reach his limits die to 4GHz on 8 cores...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> I have a Wraith Spire, But it looks like the same TDP as my current cooler so i figure why swap it out, In terms of mounting kit the am4 one Is it the same kit from my L9X65? because i do have a secufirm 2 am4 mounting kit from that cooler. im guessing its different though.


Maybe it have the same TDP, but this Noctua cooler (or any that is made like this ) can handle the heat 40% better then the Wraith Spire, bcoz of the fan, fins and pipes..
Try the mouthing on the D15 when you get it, but it will not fit on AM4....


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Memory controller got more and more unstable on high CPU speed, and that will cause bad memory clock. But we all know the IPC/clock speed is the *most important* aspect in one system (CPU, RAM, MB) that end up getting way more performance then all. Now Zen have Infinity Fabric and CCX, the higher memory speed the faster IF and CCX. But still i want the higher cpu speed and the higher memory clock i can get die to overall bigger performance. + you can bump the VSOC, and the memory voltage and that will help a lot to get higher stable OC, even in the memory controller reach his limits die to 4GHz on 8 cores...
> Maybe it have the same TDP, but this Noctua cooler (or any that is made like this ) can handle the heat 40% better then the Wraith Spire, bcoz of the fan, fins and pipes..
> Try the mouthing on the D15 when you get it, but it will not fit on AM4....


Sorry I was comparing the noctua L9X65. the cooler i am using, To the Wraith spire cooler, a cooler i have sitting here

To bring this back to other info This all stems from a combo of new parts. This is a 1800x + Ryzen. I have instability from high tdp, I was getting Black screen issues. The past user i buy this from was running a custom loop from EKWB. So i think the settings were all over, even after hitting f5 and resetting bios I am running stock stable now at 1.2v with 3200mhz on my 16gb gskill kit. Unable to post past 2933 on my 32gb corsair kit.

But yeah i figure getting a good cooler is top of my priority right now. I cant really fit a aio in my P183 V3. That big Noctua will fit im sure afew pages back i posted the pic of my rig with the current noctua fan, its quite a shameful noctua fan tbh.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Is cas 12 2666 better than if I reached say 3200 on cas 16 or 18? IIRC cas is slightly better than clock?


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, people complain that ryzen doesn't overclock very well but i think we get a little confused and spoiled with the high CPU clocks we could get with the FX series chips.
> 
> My chip is stock 3.2 GHz and i am running 3.875 GHz now, that's and 675 MHz overclock which is pretty impressive if you ask me, its not an high clock speed but its a good overclock. It can do 4 GHz but ambient is too hot now so i tone it down to "just' 3.875 GHz for now.
> 
> Fortunately i have Samsung RAM which clocks pretty good. I can maintain stability at 3466 MHz while stock is "only" 3200 MHz,yet again, very impressive.


FX was low on single core die to the architecture, the shared resources cache and specially the 4 FPU for 8 cores, this was the most ******ed thing. If AMD was going to put at least 6 FPU blocks well then this was going to end way better but **** happends....

I don`t complain, i want at least 4GHz to be on the other side, not on 3GHz side, still the Zen is so impressive compared to FX is like alien tech....
FX was like too much MHz but on air, still it did have impressive multicore speed, that did match intel, and even outperform them in some places. Most bad things on FX side was, it did need optimizations on software level to shine. We did see this on DooM with Vulkan, where 8350 outperform I5 6400 that did cost more money back then...
Now when Zen got intel`s level ( i mean level of software optimizations, matured platform, bioses, AGESA, fine tuning after some generations and more) it will brake all on in his way. I expect Zen+ to be overall at least 30% faster, and in very best case scenario up to 50% insane...


----------



## chew*

Average joe is going to settle for 2666?

I like how the exact identical setup was avoided.?

thanks for confirming what i knew you would


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Average joe is going to settle for 2666?
> 
> I like how the exact identical setup was avoided.?
> 
> thanks for confirming what i knew you would


I confirmed you lied about 1.2v max safe for 8 cores


----------



## chew*

You confirmed 1 thing. How to nerf overall performance to win teh internet.

Everyone here with half a brain knows pushing imc creates more heat and higher vcore demands.

You also clearly do not want to "match"


----------



## Dimaggio1103

And prime blend is well accepted to push and strain it well beyond what any other app will do. You do understand the math its doing in the background right? I compile, encode, and VM all together OMGEEE and that's beyond what most users on OCN do. Oh and I fold occasionally and BOINC check me stats. You got zero argument here dude thats two videos running whats long been accepted by the community as even balanced test. That and linpack.

Then you insinuate I have half a brain? Well I don't think personal attacks are a valid counter argument but it's your type so whatever. Dude you got proven wrong. Period. Make up any excuse you like. Your testing although valid for what you do is not for what most people on here do. your a "Hitman" in your own words, gets paid to break shtuff. I get paid to code, so I dont mind adhering to you if your point is replicable and valid. In this case its not. 1.3v is FINE for asus prime B350 plus now this is my case but it seems to show what I suspect that the threshold of 1.2 for 8 core on my board is garbage, and came out of thin air.

I should adopt the name "Hitman to the Hitman" lol just playing relax.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, people complain that ryzen doesn't overclock very well but i think we get a little confused and spoiled with the high CPU clocks we could get with the FX series chips.
> 
> My chip is stock 3.2 GHz and i am running 3.875 GHz now, that's and 675 MHz overclock which is pretty impressive if you ask me, its not an high clock speed but its a good overclock. It can do 4 GHz but ambient is too hot now so i tone it down to "just' 3.875 GHz for now.
> 
> Fortunately i have Samsung RAM which clocks pretty good. I can maintain stability at 3466 MHz while stock is "only" 3200 MHz,yet again, very impressive.


Im one of the fews here with working Hynix 3200 while overclocked and everything... I can even tight the timings a little bit nothing marvelous considering is hynix but my kit is 16/18/18/38 i have manage to use 16/16/16/32/1T hci stable


----------



## chew*

Seriously you asked for a "job description" i gave you lamans terms as there is no known title for the job that i know of. I push hardware to limits period. Get over it.

If a board has an option or voltages that pushes it over the edge not my problem. I did not make it code it build the bios and release it.

My job is to push it. I did and do.

You want to prove somehow my board is faulty. Copy paste my settings or just pipe down and admit you do not want to risk your hardware. A experiment is just that. Obviously changing variables changes outcome.

I can make anything look good...its basically fraud and misleading.

Btw reviewers @ launch had a legit excuse for 2666. You do not.

End of story

I insinuated all onlookers with half a brain which i would say in this thread is 95% know that your swaying outcome with less ram speed







aka your not fooling anyone but yourself.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ugh... its like im talking to a wall let me lay thjis down clearly for you in simple bullet points










"I push hardware to limits period. Get over it." Righty-O consider it gotten over. I believe you and I bow down your majesty the master of pushing things to its limits.








I was not proving your board was faulty as I said in my vid and a couple pages ago conceded 1.36 was possibly the max you wanna stay on for the safe side. I do up to 1.38 and am fine with VRM temps.
And I proved that correct justs now that I was not lying that 1.2v limit is garbage get over it hehe.
You seem bothered is it because im just some joe providing proof that specific claim was inaccurate? Nah you just invent excuses as you go all good though vid speaks for itself. Now it can be the end.
Quote:


> Prime95 is designed to subject the CPU to an incredibly intense workload, and to halt when it encounters even one minor error, whereas most normal applications do not stress the CPU anywhere near as much, and will continue to operate unless they encounter a fatal error..


-Wikipedia pag made by the community. lol

By stating Prime95 the way you run it makes sure its stable but that's not how regular software works its called a catch exception. Programs warn and error a lot sometimes its part of software unfortunately. Software will handle this exception and move on if it can Prime cannot. So your testing is already a bit flawed based on the word everyday stability testing. Extreme OCers and Max stress testing for breaking points is not the same thing as everyday OC. Two different applications.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im one of the fews here with working Hynix 3200 while overclocked and everything... I can even tight the timings a little bit nothing marvelous considering is hynix but my kit is 16/18/18/38 i have manage to use 16/16/16/32/1T hci stable


Im one of the others, but mine are M-Die one of the new Hynix that don`t suck so much as the older kits..
I will try some day to see if this kit have some juice in, and try to get 3400MHz on the same timings as now 3200,or if is unstable to lower on 14CL on 3200, both are acceptable.
Too bad Elpida did die, Infineon, now makes only parts like the VRM components on 80% of the AM4/1151 boards, but not damn Dram chips, not sure where Toshiba memory is, maybe only in laptops die to moron company like mobile things, like they used to make HDD long ago for desktop and after than only for laptops..
So in the end we have only Samsung, HyniX and Micron, micron sucks real bad, HyniX is 50:50 and Samsung are the King, and all this crap end up we the end users getting screw bcuz Samsung pulls high price, bcuz they are the only good memory chips manufacture, how nice....
If there was now more Dram manufactures, B-Die was not going to cost so much, and at least there was going to be some good competition damn monopoly........


----------



## chew*

Yawn.

Least gunz has a pair.

His test convinced me that msi might have some mojo the ASUS lacks.

You have convinced me to put you on "ignore" thus far.

Quoting wiki is priceless. You realize i can go there and change what it says right?

I can assure you 12k will not halt and toss an error on ryzen. It will bsod.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

See now with zero reason your dismissing me. Care to lay out what setting you disagree with? IIRC you said nothing opf memory when saying the 1.2v max fantasy.

Try and separate person from message if your ego can stand it. You asked me to put up or shut up. I put up, now you have a list of things you dont like about what I did? Maybe your just coming up with excuses? Id hide from me too truth hurts.

Lol so a guy on OCN is trustworthy but not a page made and vetted by the community. What argument do you take with what it said? Do you even know how that algorithm and equation even works? It said exactly the truth. Thats how its designed to operate but that's not how we write software. So I see no fault in quoting it since its accurate. Sounds like your wiggling a bit here.

Another video at higher ram speed incoming any other requests? Or you just gonna run away now from YOUR own statement.

He cried about my mem so im going to my max stable of 2800 high LLC let's go. Let me guess the outcome...not good enough I need another arbitrary setting set to max to test for 24/7 use. lol jeez the logic here is nuts.


----------



## chew*

In all seriousness.

Go to primes website not wiki. I would hope the creators know accurate info.

Secondly ask gunz if he tossed error or bsod when he added voltage.

That info alone will tell you if your "source" = reliable.


----------



## chew*

Heres more for you. Maybe you should lecture AMD to. He covers suggested stress tests.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow you have no idea what you're talking about here do you? That infor is how Lucas-Lehmer is a mathematical Prime algorithm that depends on the previous result in order to maintain accurate calculations. If one part is off it will "Fail test" Not BSOD. Now if the OS encounters to many errors you see this as typically WHEA errors and possibly a fatal error aka bsod. Two different scenarios. My point being that if prime fails that proves nothing as far as stability. If it fails and you get WHEA or BSOD then duh its unstable. But what you do is set vcore high everything else high the say not to go over 1.2 that is such a huge leap I should not have to explain why it's a fallacy. I have not BSOD at all during this, I just know what my ram and cpu can and cant do is all, thats mostly independent of this board though as my x370 netted the exact same results. Albeit im sure better vrm temps.

PS IIRC Gunz agreed 1.2 was horsepucky. So id stop referencing him like he's somehow taking your side and validating it. Anyways sit tight 2800Mhz ram test more blend and Ill even have a light so you can see its placement. Cant wait for your next excuse.









EDIT: Watched video did not see where he said 1.2v was max safe







I never said prime was completely invalid at all.


----------



## chew*

Is he on a b350?









Is he mentioning safe voltage for a cpu or particular board?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> What would be the best downdraft cooler that I can get so that I can hit 3.8GHz with the CPU not going above 70C?
> 
> I was looking at the CRYRORIG C7 or its Copper edition when it comes out, but i'm not sure if that will be enough.


The Noctua C14 has been the standard for years. It is 115mm tall. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608073&ignorebbr=1


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I understand that i understand chew as well why he do what he do and the videos and everything.
> 
> You cant blame him or me for what we try to prove..
> 
> Now pushing volts over 1.4v ON ANY BOARD any cpu XD there is a risk specially trying to contain the heat generated by it.. I know this chew perfectly know this as well thats why he did those tests... Im 100% with him on that..
> 
> People may look at 1700 tdp STOCK of 65w and dont even realize this tdp will double and then some pushing more volts... The stock cooler maybe be better than intels but theres so much he can do... Hell intel still put those crappy coolers in their cpus and those are really crap like REAL GARBAGE...
> My 4790k was throttling at stock no overclocks no nothing on a AiO H60 lol
> 
> Thats why im AGAINST this videos of asus and auto overclocks and what not..
> 
> So even if you, me and everybody did have good vrms pushing 1.4v thru a cpu its not an easy task to keep on check the vrms just dont help it lol so is more worst..
> 
> Go try that on a intel cpu 1.4v non delidded and see what happen even in a custom loop XD
> then delid and try again on a prime 12/12k load lol You would see whats good even delidded XD


Ill try it on intel, minteresting what would it be like


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The Noctua C14 has been the standard for years. It is 115mm tall. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608073&ignorebbr=1


Id rather get a Hyper 212 Evo over the C14

25$ extra you can get a D15..


----------



## miklkit

Eh? @CriticalOne was specifically asking about C-type coolers, not tower coolers. I'm guessing he is building an HTPC.

A single fan D15S is $4 more than the C14S. The C14S doesn't cool the cpu quite as well as a D15 does, but it does cool the motherboard better. The problem is getting its hot exhaust out of the case so it is not recommended for big overclocks.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Eh? @CriticalOne was specifically asking about C-type coolers, not tower coolers. I'm guessing he is building an HTPC.
> 
> A single fan D15S is $4 more than the C14S. The C14S doesn't cool the cpu quite as well as a D15 does, but it does cool the motherboard better. The problem is getting its hot exhaust out of the case so it is not recommended for big overclocks.


What is this L9x65 made for even smaller builts like itx? even though i havent seen many itx am4 motherboards. I really hate this cooler. The second i can replace it with a d15 I will just trying to figure out the best way to go about that, Apparently Newegg Marketplace is not fastest shipping.

It seems this is a terrible cooler

http://noctua.at/en/nh_l9x65_tdp_guidelines


----------



## Dimaggio1103

No but he agrees you're 1.2 is not right. Nice trying to skate the issue







BTW how much do I have to go above 1.2v to prove that should not be the limit. im hitting 1.4 over here and somehow that's not a good counter argument? I'm confused??

Here's my video i'll be awaiting new excuses and new personal attacks. yawn.



And here is the code for the equation your CPU runs. Check the code for yourself....ill wait patiently.









https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Lucas-Lehmer_test

I mean I'm either completely misunderstanding and miscommunicating my point here, or this is out of the realm of simple logic. Im at 1.4v~ and priming for an hour (only 40min this last time) and nothing bad is happening. I mean others feel free to chime in if this is the case and we are both talking about two diff things.

EDIT: Kids time so ill be able to respond later tonight but not for a bit so excuse me.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I understand that i understand chew as well why he do what he do and the videos and everything.
> 
> You cant blame him or me for what we try to prove..
> 
> Now pushing volts over 1.4v ON ANY BOARD any cpu XD there is a risk specially trying to contain the heat generated by it.. I know this chew perfectly know this as well thats why he did those tests... Im 100% with him on that..
> 
> People may look at 1700 tdp STOCK of 65w and dont even realize this tdp will double and then some pushing more volts... The stock cooler maybe be better than intels but theres so much he can do... Hell intel still put those crappy coolers in their cpus and those are really crap like REAL GARBAGE...
> My 4790k was throttling at stock no overclocks no nothing on a AiO H60 lol
> 
> Thats why im AGAINST this videos of asus and auto overclocks and what not..
> 
> So even if you, me and everybody did have good vrms pushing 1.4v thru a cpu its not an easy task to keep on check the vrms just dont help it lol so is more worst..
> 
> Go try that on a intel cpu 1.4v non delidded and see what happen even in a custom loop XD
> then delid and try again on a prime 12/12k load lol You would see whats good even delidded XD


After 15 mins of that test
4.5 at 1.42v
Vrms are T1 in hwinfo

Irt gun reading on it :

Dellided and a custom loop , water temps:


So im hitting above 100c on vrms easy just in 15 mins


----------



## chew*

Seriously im going to break out another meter and double fist them.

Apparently you failed to see 150c+. Maybe 2 meters in your face will get the point across.

Your a broken record.

Voltage plus clockspeed = power draw.

1 without the other = pointless.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No but he agrees you're 1.2 is not right. Nice trying to skate the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how much do I have to go above 1.2v to prove that should not be the limit. im hitting 1.4 over here and somehow that's not a good counter argument? I'm confused??
> 
> Here's my video i'll be awaiting new excuses and new personal attacks. yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the code for the equation your CPU runs. Check the code for yourself....ill wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Lucas-Lehmer_test
> 
> I mean I'm either completely misunderstanding and miscommunicating my point here, or this is out of the realm of simple logic. Im at 1.4v~ and priming for an hour (only 40min this last time) and nothing bad is happening. I mean others feel free to chime in if this is the case and we are both talking about two diff things.
> 
> EDIT: Kids time so ill be able to respond later tonight but not for a bit so excuse me.


He is there showcasing AMD cpus. Not motherboard shortcomings.

If you want that info i will link you to it as well.


----------



## sugarhell

Actually now this is trolling...

I can't stand this attitude. Dude maybe you are right this is an argument over the internet but saying I code and they pay me for it has zero meaning to this conversation.

And if you have a degree and you call yourself a "scientist" you would know that on an experiment there is a control in order to have consistent data. You are comparing different things from chew* and you say:

This A works for me so your B is not correct


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No but he agrees you're 1.2 is not right. Nice trying to skate the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how much do I have to go above 1.2v to prove that should not be the limit. im hitting 1.4 over here and somehow that's not a good counter argument? I'm confused??
> 
> Here's my video i'll be awaiting new excuses and new personal attacks. yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the code for the equation your CPU runs. Check the code for yourself....ill wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Lucas-Lehmer_test
> 
> I mean I'm either completely misunderstanding and miscommunicating my point here, or this is out of the realm of simple logic. Im at 1.4v~ and priming for an hour (only 40min this last time) and nothing bad is happening. I mean others feel free to chime in if this is the case and we are both talking about two diff things.
> 
> EDIT: Kids time so ill be able to respond later tonight but not for a bit so excuse me.


Video unavailable .


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Video will be give it sec slow upload. Report me if im trolling then. Put up or ya know. Nothing will happen as im not trolling. People keep skating around the 1.2v thing. I dont care about your 150c i saw it and dont care as ibe said in video and in here my gripe is with the 1.2 max fairy tale. Address that and leave the attacks out of it. Keep harping on the degree thing ive not said that in like 50 pages. Lol im not some genius and im poor how is that me bragging. I was replying in kind. Now can we stick to the actual debate pls? 1.2v is not the max safe temp. Ive put up on that front, where you at coat tail riders and tough talkers?

Facts gentlemen not making fun of things im proud of.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Actually now this is trolling...
> 
> I can't stand this attitude. Dude maybe you are right this is an argument over the internet but saying I code and they pay me for it has zero meaning to this conversation.
> 
> And if you have a degree and you call yourself a "scientist" you would know that on an experiment there is a control in order to have consistent data. You are comparing different things from chew* and you say:
> 
> This A works for me so your B is not correct


Furthermore he cannot attain B because he chooses to do A. I have horrid silicon but i can still get them to clock decent because of B.

I actually have to down clock to match A i can go higher.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

1.2v max safe for my board yes or no chew? Annndddd go.


----------



## westnyle

I just dont get what the bickering has to do with adding to the 4ghz club. like what does the 1.2v on some ****ty board have to do to adding to the conversation?


----------



## chew*

I stand by my claims firmly.

8c 3.6 1.2v
6c 3.8 1.3v
4c 4.0 1.4v

On b350 or equivalent junk vrm junk.

Unlike you i have not back pedalled once where you started with 4.0 1.4v is fine.

Let me point out the truth came out inadvertently.

You admit you can not do 4.0...yet "back then" made those claims.

How did you confirm them if you can not run prime stable 4.0?

Quick quick back pedal deflect or insult.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Nice tring to push the spotlight off your lie. 1.2v is not the max safe as ive provided. Now that we got that squared away as i posted proof of running on higher volts. Lol stock it hits 1.35 on a regular basis. Ive been at 4 only to discover it was not validly stable. And are people not allowed to change their opinion based on factual info? You mock that but thats not a really mockable thing. As you have not amended or changed yoyr thoughts you act like your perfect. Yet here i sit running well above 1.2v for as long as ive had the chip. So as it stands why is that not proof?


----------



## chew*

Well 2 things will happen. You edit if you can find it or i will dig it up.

The race is on.

Maybe that will quiet thread down a bit your going to be awhile covering your tracks.


----------



## sugarhell

Man Dimaggio the safe max volts is not about YOU but for people that just buy components on a budget. Not everyone has a good airflow or a good cooler or a cpu with the same leakage.

For example here last week I had 40C ambient. This b350 VRMs would be dead with 1.4 volts and no fan.

If you are already capable of checking your temps and know when to not push your hardware then the recommendation is not for you. But there are a lot of people with zero experience.

Also running just once a stress test, cant predict what will happen in 1-2 years with 1.4 volts on 4 mediocre phases.

On a good case with good airflow maybe I would go up to 1.3 volts but the 1.2 Volts 24/7 for the 8 core on a mediocre B350 is a good safe bet.

Also, when we are talking about "safe" we should also define for how long. All my hardware wants to last at least 5 years.

By the way, this argument is a fight over semantics and details. I think as you said it is a kid time and you should enjoy your time with your kids instead of fighting


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> I just dont get what the bickering has to do with adding to the 4ghz club. like what does the 1.2v on some ****ty board have to do to adding to the conversation?


Because it matters, the opinion that the vrm on low end boards is "good enough" to overclock results in the continuing production of motherboards that are "good enough" . It allows the vendors to continue to cut corners to the detriment of their customers with products that are not in fact "good enough" to power more than the lightest, if any, overclocking for cpu's that should not honestly be limited by cheap cost cutting design choices.
It's not just the boards that you or I perceive as crappy. The same approach is taken with the power delivery of higher tier products. But hey i'ts good enough. safety features are touted that don't exist and the ubiquitous fantasy is that not only do vrm function WELL at up to 150 but that it is perfectly fine if they go over 100., we should all go home and sing happy songs and believe the fantasy that vrm dies alone every time.


----------



## Drakenxile

Just submited my result unsure if theres something oder then the validation link i need to post
https://valid.x86.fr/s452j9


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Covering my tracks of what? What are you talking about. There is a word for people who try and discredit a person as a way of disproving a opinion or theory. Forget the term but its a logical falicy. You claim im the one who scapegoats and personal attacks yet ive said nothing but 1.2v harping for last few pages. You keep side stepping my valid argument because i happen to be rude sometimes. Can you throw up sume proof 1.22v is to much for these vrms? Love to see vrms burning down at that vcore. Ill wait patiently. Let me guess no proof just more trying to prove what we all know im a rude jerkwad at times. Not a news flash you ok to move on now?

Ill run mine at 1.25v over night on 3.6 would it die? Lol thats such a comical question i feel i even need to ask.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> Just submited my result unsure if theres something oder then the validation link i need to post
> https://valid.x86.fr/s452j9


if cpu-z is right that's a good cpu sample. cooling? oh, and both your validations are up on teh list. just checked.


----------



## chew*

So anyway.

Gunz i wanted to test a msi but....something was in stock @ MC that is a necessity for "other stuff".

This hurt a tad.

64 jiggabytes.



Guess i will see if taichi can handle it.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> And prime blend is well accepted to push and strain it well beyond what any other app will do. You do understand the math its doing in the background right? I compile, encode, and VM all together OMGEEE and that's beyond what most users on OCN do. Oh and I fold occasionally and BOINC check me stats. You got zero argument here dude thats two videos running whats long been accepted by the community as even balanced test. That and linpack.
> 
> Then you insinuate I have half a brain? Well I don't think personal attacks are a valid counter argument but it's your type so whatever. Dude you got proven wrong. Period. Make up any excuse you like. Your testing although valid for what you do is not for what most people on here do. your a "Hitman" in your own words, gets paid to break shtuff. I get paid to code, so I dont mind adhering to you if your point is replicable and valid. In this case its not. 1.3v is FINE for asus prime B350 plus now this is my case but it seems to show what I suspect that the threshold of 1.2 for 8 core on my board is garbage, and came out of thin air.
> 
> I should adopt the name "Hitman to the Hitman" lol just playing relax.


My system heats up more with encoding then prime95 blend. Mainly over blend switching back and forth the tests its doing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Decided to have a bit of extra fun tonight with my temp sensor before I broke it like a chump. I placed on the back of the VRM in the furthest spot from the 12v as told too, then tried to block of the sides so there was not wind interference and slapped my old fx cpu fan on the VRMs as a test to see if what I said a while ago had any validity. Sure enough I saw huge drops in temp. So I saw around a 20c drop possibly more. I'm assuming i'm messing something up as that seems way dramatic for a vendor not to notice and say hey lets slap a mini fan on these for better cooling performance. I mean over 20c? So my question is what could be causing a glitch or flawed result like that? I gotta buy a thermal gun now got me all excited about testing shtuff.


----------



## polkfan

Fan on VRM sadly when is the last time we saw that retail?

FX needed more then Ryzen does yet sabertooth didn't have a fan.

I also saw 20C-25C lower temps with my fan over the VRM.

Perhaps you got lucky who knows i don't i know mysetup i was hoping chew would buy the Tomahawk to compare.

We need like a new youtuber who is interesting but is stickily known for overclocking. Like Jay is for water cooling.

Chew is a overclocker BUT he is more specialized with liquid nitrogen.

If i had the money i'd do it but my personality is a bit dry like Wendell from levelonetechs.

Things i like to see

24 hour blend prime95 stable
3 of each CPU's tested when review samples come in
Stock heat-sink vs 30$ cooler vs AIO

Something tells me linus-jay-bitwit and so on all say this is overclocked at this voltage and with this speed and they basically run prime for 20min at most when i personally failed so many times at 50-60min or so when overclocking past the years.

Hell most probably just run cinebench


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> if cpu-z is right that's a good cpu sample. cooling? oh, and both your validations are up on teh list. just checked.


Just a custom 360 rad loop i got a great chip from the looks of it tried pushing for 4.1 but 1.37 didn't cut it so i stopped at 4 1.38 might do it as 1.37 did boot.
but i read that 24/7 voltage 1.35 was the top AMD recommended. If i'm wrong let me know as i will push it


----------



## polkfan

Amd first day reviews say 1.35V however i also heard 1.425V as being fine.

This is talking about CPU safe voltage personally i'd stay around 1.35-1.4V.

If you can cool it and if your VRM temps aren't 100+C.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Amd first day reviews say 1.35V however i also heard 1.425V as being fine.
> 
> This is talking about CPU safe voltage personally i'd stay around 1.35-1.4V.
> 
> If you can cool it and if your VRM temps aren't 100+C.


I've got no way of measuring vrm temps so i wouldn't want to push it


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> I've got no way of measuring vrm temps so i wouldn't want to push it


can't find it on HWINFO or other monitoring programs?


----------



## Drakenxile

heres the hwmonitor not sure which one is which


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> heres the hwmonitor not sure which one is which


You own my board it will be system temps and measure under load like 20min of prime 95 large FFTs


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> heres the hwmonitor not sure which one is which


hwinfo is for some of us more useful than hwmonitor. https://www.fosshub.com/HWiNFO.html

as for temps. if I remember correctly without active cooling 120c+ at 4ghz and 1.4v .. not the prettiest or the worst..


----------



## chew*

Ok I have no clue if this is good, no clue if the DR guys are still having issues but I found some interesting stuff.

First off used C6H since I forgot I have eraser blocked off 2 dim slots on taichi and plan to freeze it again soon.

Good news is I fixed it. Got my dropped channel fixed.

So interesting stuff.

350K SOC switching improved stability

350K Dram switching improved stability

53 OHM ODT ( higher had "performance issues:" )

BGS is buggy on this bios? If I enable bank group alt it disables BGS? no clue.....I enabled it and left bgs alt @ auto.

Geardown is disabled that is a real 1T

Cad bus Dram drive strength 30 ohms improved stability.

The most notable is I had very very low voltage and instead used bios tuning options

.855 vddp
1.00 SOC
1.35 vdimm

tossed in hw monitor so you could see volts......anyway if someone wants to take it the next step further as I am sure it's not 100% stable I got it halfway there.

64 gb is a challenge. I like it


----------



## Drakenxile

Ive tried pushing 1.4 on at 4.1 and i can barely get it too boot so im cool with 4.0 now if i could just get ram to 3200 thatd be great


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> Ive tried pushing 1.4 on at 4.1 and i can barely get it too boot so im cool with 4.0 now if i could just get ram to 3200 thatd be great


the c14 kit seems to have worked for a couple of people reasonably well. c16 I got no clue...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> BGS is buggy on this bios? If I enable bank group alt it disables BGS? no clue.....I enabled it and left bgs alt @ auto.


Not a bug. It is as it should be from The Stilt's information. They are mutually exclusive. Link 1 , Link 2.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> some little quick tests i been doing
> with tools we have like hwinfo wattage drawing @ 1.376v on 12/12K 12000 Prime guesstimates as i dont have this under a microscope, so i have to rely on those type of tools like most of us..
> 
> 3.0GHz cpu+soc =125w avg
> 3.6GHz cpu+soc =140w avg
> 3.82GHz cpu+soc =145 avg
> 
> thats a 20w increase on just raising the clock


why cpu+soc? Because that reflects higher work on vrms as well.

closer to the limit of the chip and board, like chews test that increase is even worst. My test its not like his 100% to the teeth and that wasnt my intention from the beginning as i dont have a 4ghz+ chip but heat increases the more close you push to the chip limit. I have pushed up to 1.55v not even that net me 4ghz for a suicide bench lol.

Im comfortable on my overclocks and temps but i did warn user to watch for temps from the very beginning and some of you were arguing about air cooler and what not. My loop sucks etc... Remember? My 2 little 80mm fans and my fan orientation... And what not XD.

But in all seriousness like i said before...
You guys are missing the point of chews test not the 150c or whatever....

Chews tests are an eye opening for everybody specially ppl with standard cheap cooling, etc... Not only that, the most worry part is that he was getting 150c+ in just 5min lol and she was still chugging alone just fine like nothing is wrong....
think about what would happen if a user leave a prime load overnight while their sleeping?
Think about what would happen when that little crap vrm cooler gets saturated with heat as it cant dissipate no more?

We are talking about temps of over 200c or more if the board dont get on fire first lol.

The mobo didnt trigger no protection whatsoever thats whats worrying..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> After 15 mins of that test
> 4.5 at 1.42v
> Vrms are T1 in hwinfo
> 
> Irt gun reading on it :
> 
> Dellided and a custom loop , water temps:
> 
> 
> So im hitting above 100c on vrms easy just in 15 mins


they get very hot bro lol 5ghz with 4dimms populated 2400 ddr3 no joke..

Thats why i dont play with prime on intel cpus, they get freaking hot.... Even delidded.
Ryzen on the contrary takes a prime load like a champ im surprised by it. Its a very solid cpu looking how well it handle the load at the voltage.. which is kind of worry for a average joe as they see how well it handles it but dont watch for vrm temps.

What board do you have?

Mine is an asus gene vii love that little thing


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> why cpu+soc? Because that reflects higher work on vrms as well.
> 
> closer to the limit of the chip and board, like chews test that increase is even worst. My test its not like his 100% to the teeth and that wasnt my intention from the beginning as i dont have a 4ghz+ chip but heat increases the more close you push to the chip limit. I have pushed up to 1.55v not even that net me 4ghz for a suicide bench lol.
> 
> I


Why not ? VSOC is on the top of the VRM side is different then the CPU VRM part, and even on K7 is cold all the time even under stress tests, so there is no problem, and VSOC can stabilize a bit high CPU and specially memory clock, or just for more stability...
And i think this statement from asus and other board makers for 1.2v VSOC to be max is crap, the VSOC runs all the time cool die to be used only on APUs, so i think even 1.4v on VSOC for 24/7 is ok, just don`t have spare AM4 system like mine to test whatever i want, bcuz i don`t want to take chances with my primary system, if something fails....
Still if something is cool enough is ok to put more voltage to stabilize things, but some chips like my 1700 can`t get 4GHz stable no matter the voltage, LLC, VSOC....


----------



## westnyle

I found a D15 last night for 50$ Canadian, So basically cheaper than fan price in canada, Also it was brand new in box apparently the guy never got around to swapping out his 212evo and went onto a aio liquid cooler, So his loss my gain.

Anywho to get am4 working im using my bracket from my ****ty l9x65 se-am4. Hoping i can just resell the brackets from my d15 on the l9x65 since the se-am4 bracket is compatable i dont see why the other brackets wouldnt work with the ****tier cooler?

Without a doubt that L9x65 would work for a ryzen 1700. Just not an 1800x trying to push 4ghz haha

But yeah if you know these two coolers would love to know that the secufirm 2 brackets from am3 and intel from the d15 will work so i can resell that l9x65 to someone else who can get better use. Maybe ill just put it on a i7 6700t or something in a smaller PC even.

Any who 4ghz ryzen 1800x is going to be back online today! I will report back with new temps and pics.







Thanks again guys.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I can desolder a mobo joint with a 60w soldering gun. Think about that one for a minute XD


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I can desolder a mobo joint with a 60w soldering gun. Think about that one for a minute XD


Does it quite scale like that sir?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Does it quite scale like that sir?


If the mobo gets that hot thats without the question lol


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> If the mobo gets that hot thats without the question lol


What I meant is, what temperature does your 60w soldering iron reach and what temperature can you begin to solder/resolver motherboard joints?


----------



## KarathKasun

200c+ AFAIK.


----------



## 12Cores

I am considering purchasing the Ryzen 1600x or 1700, is anyone having any success hitting 4.2ghz plus with these parts?

My AMD CPU OC history for reference:
1055T 4.0ghz water
8120 4.9ghz water
8320 4.8ghz water
8350 4.8ghz water

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hurricane28

Not that i know of.

4 GHz seems to be the limit for 24/7 use for now. Maybe the next ryzen batch clock higher.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> What I meant is, what temperature does your 60w soldering iron reach and what temperature can you begin to solder/resolver motherboard joints?


depends of the soldering gun between 700f which equals to 370c? Less heat than that chips can become loose. You can solder/desolder with 40w as well


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am considering purchasing the Ryzen 1600x or 1700, is anyone having any success hitting 4.2ghz plus with these parts?
> 
> My AMD CPU OC history for reference:
> 1055T 4.0ghz water
> 8120 4.9ghz water
> 8320 4.8ghz water
> 8350 4.8ghz water
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not that i know of.
> 
> 4 GHz seems to be the limit for 24/7 use for now. Maybe the next ryzen batch clock higher.


I don't know of anyone at 4.2ghz 24/7 on ambient cooling - I've been running 4175 mhz for my daily mix of gaming/browsing etc 1.488 V in bios with LLC 2 boosting it to 1.512 underload for about a month now without any issues. I don't fold or boinc however nor do I encode - for those activities or stress testing the clockspeed/voltage would have to be lowered to keep core temps where I'm comfortable. 4125 mhz 1.43 volts LLC 2 boosting to 1.45 volts is where I would be comfortable doing most anything with my sig rig.
People say I have a good chip, I dunno if i'd go that far, but it's not a dog any how. Core 5 is the weakest and will be the first to fail prime 95 , the other cores will run 4150 mhz at the settings listed above for my daily 4175.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't know of anyone at 4.2ghz 24/7 on ambient cooling - I've been running 4175 mhz for my daily mix of gaming/browsing etc 1.488 V in bios with LLC 2 boosting it to 1.512 underload for about a month now without any issues. I don't fold or boinc however nor do I encode - for those activities or stress testing the clockspeed/voltage would have to be lowered to keep core temps where I'm comfortable. 4125 mhz 1.43 volts LLC 2 boosting to 1.45 volts is where I would be comfortable doing most anything with my sig rig.
> People say I have a good chip, I dunno if i'd go that far, but it's not a dog any how. Core 5 is the weakest and will be the first to fail prime 95 , the other cores will run 4150 mhz at the settings listed above for my daily 4175.


So what you used to stress testing at those voltages?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> why cpu+soc? Because that reflects higher work on vrms as well.
> 
> closer to the limit of the chip and board, like chews test that increase is even worst. My test its not like his 100% to the teeth and that wasnt my intention from the beginning as i dont have a 4ghz+ chip but heat increases the more close you push to the chip limit. I have pushed up to 1.55v not even that net me 4ghz for a suicide bench lol.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? VSOC is on the top of the VRM side is different then the CPU VRM part, and even on K7 is cold all the time even under stress tests, so there is no problem, and VSOC can stabilize a bit high CPU and specially memory clock, or just for more stability...
> And i think this statement from asus and other board makers for 1.2v VSOC to be max is crap, the VSOC runs all the time cool die to be used only on APUs, so i think even 1.4v on VSOC for 24/7 is ok, just don`t have spare AM4 system like mine to test whatever i want, bcuz i don`t want to take chances with my primary system, if something fails....
> Still if something is cool enough is ok to put more voltage to stabilize things, but some chips like my 1700 can`t get 4GHz stable no matter the voltage, LLC, VSOC....
Click to expand...

The 1.2V recommendation doesn't have anything to do with whether or not the mosfets can handle it. That voltage is being applied to a part of the CPU, which is separate from the core, and typically much lower than vcore.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't know of anyone at 4.2ghz 24/7 on ambient cooling - I've been running 4175 mhz for my daily mix of gaming/browsing etc 1.488 V in bios with LLC 2 boosting it to 1.512 underload for about a month now without any issues. I don't fold or boinc however nor do I encode - for those activities or stress testing the clockspeed/voltage would have to be lowered to keep core temps where I'm comfortable. 4125 mhz 1.43 volts LLC 2 boosting to 1.45 volts is where I would be comfortable doing most anything with my sig rig.
> People say I have a good chip, I dunno if i'd go that far, but it's not a dog any how. Core 5 is the weakest and will be the first to fail prime 95 , the other cores will run 4150 mhz at the settings listed above for my daily 4175.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you used to stress testing at those voltages?
Click to expand...

Virtually nothing at 4175 - core temps get uncomfortably hot for my tastes , 4150 Prime 95 blend for short periods - core 5 conks out after about 10 minutes - the others keep going, 4125 prime blend, aida,ibt,avx, etc etc etc.

Having so many cores creates a pretty large gap between what is safe to stress test at and what will be fine for what I normally use my computer for everyday. I mostly tried 4175 out of curiousity , just to see if I could get away with it - so far no problems gaming/browsing etc. About the only time I see the cores pegged is when I'm loading maps etc on BF1. Most tasks that will actually load all those cores complete themselves so quickly that it doesn't stress it long enough to be a temp problem.

EDIT: not sure how long I let it go that time - I doubt core 5 held up.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i have a custom loop and i did saw my vrms hitting 90c one time theres a picture here about that.. I wasnt too happy about it lol my cpu was at 60c just fine lol...

Because vrms are rated at certain temps that doesnt mean they supposed to be running non stop for long period of times at that temp..

Its like audio and wattage and rms and caps.. They are rated for PEAKS and then sustained.. a 1000w woofer doesnt mean thats what it throws at you at all times non stop... caps replenish caps discharge lol
Theres 2 different things.

same applies to psus etc.. come on guys this its all the same lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i have a custom loop and i did saw my vrms hitting 90c one time theres a picture here about that.. I wasnt too happy about it lol my cpu was at 60c just fine lol...
> 
> Because vrms are rated at certain temps that doesnt mean they supposed to be running non stop for long period of times at that temp..
> 
> Its like audio and wattage and rms and caps.. They are rated for PEAKS and then sustained.. a 1000w woofer doesnt mean thats what it throws at you at all times non stop... caps replenish caps discharge lol
> Theres 2 different things.
> 
> same applies to psus etc.. come on guys this its all the same lol


Safe temps scale lower when pushing harder - Just have to keep an eye on them and know when enough is enough.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

See the problem here is like i said before.... People dont have no idea what it is to push over 1.4+ thru a cpu, i know what it is i have seeing it on the intel side...
Its not pretty not easy to control either, its kind of nasty even on a delidded cpu and it will make it difficult in a load like that..

Why do you think they dont recommend prime on intel cpus? Intel even now have codes embedded on their cpus to undervolt in avx scenarios lol

I dont even joke with newests versions of prime95 on a intel cpu like i been doing with my ryzen, *that just shows how tough this damn cpu is* im very surprised by it...

Now give me a board like you guys give intel and im good..

I will choose a ryzen over any intel and i know he is going to be reliable on the worst cases, *prime on intel any time can crash one of the cores for no apparent reason...* that if dont hit thermal throttling first lol

mild stress testing i dont even like aida to stress test this is as mild it can get

You see how many volts i need for almost 4ghz lol almost



what you think would happen if i click fpu? XD

cpu is chugging alone 53c lol at that voltage


----------



## djleakyg

A little update. I ended up pulling the trigger on my setup on Saturday. I ended up going with the MSI board & here is why. With mail-in rebates, instant rebates, and cooler combo pricing, I was able to score my MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon for a hair over $100. The Gigabyte board that I wanted ( the Auros 7 variant they had) was not subject to any of those rebates or offers, did not come with a cooler, and the sales guy at Microcenter gave me some very interesting information.

He said of all of the X370 boards they have had returned & RMA'd the Auros Gaming K5 & Auros Gaming K7 were the two highest frequent fliers on that list . They test all of the boards that get returned & so far of the 500+ setups they have sold in the last 3 months, the majority of them were from Gigabyte which was shocking. The gentleman said that they likely had a bad bad bin of boards because they usually don't have this much trouble. He also remarked that none of the other Ryzen chipsets (A320 and B350) had this much trouble either. He actually told me to go with the X370 Taichi but I can'd do ASRock anymore. I figured for $100 bucks, with a cooler, and the CPU discounted down to $299, that was a fair deal. I don't plan to OC'd my 1700X much anyway ( so far I have been stable with a very moderate 200 MHz OC with little to no change in temps). If they had seen good results with the Gigabyte, I would have gone the K7 route but I had already had enough trouble messing around with a Kraken G10 & G12 for my 970 & I just wanted to be done at that point.

Has anyone else heard anything about bad bins of boards or DOA boards from X370? The guy might have been just pulling it out of his ass but he has worked there a long time and I am quite a regular there.

Anyway, the system has been great so far and my performance gains have been quite shocking. Catzilla on Day 1 UEFI an drivers got a 30,700 in 576p and 1480 in Cinebench. I am looking into a custom BIOS for my GTX 970 to push it a bit higher.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> A little update. I ended up pulling the trigger on my setup on Saturday. I ended up going with the MSI board & here is why. With mail-in rebates, instant rebates, and cooler combo pricing, I was able to score my MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon for a hair over $100. The Gigabyte board that I wanted ( the Auros 7 variant they had) was not subject to any of those rebates or offers, did not come with a cooler, and the sales guy at Microcenter gave me some very interesting information.
> 
> He said of all of the X370 boards they have had returned & RMA'd the Auros Gaming K5 & Auros Gaming K7 were the two highest frequent fliers on that list . They test all of the boards that get returned & so far of the 500+ setups they have sold in the last 3 months, the majority of them were from Gigabyte which was shocking. The gentleman said that they likely had a bad bad bin of boards because they usually don't have this much trouble. He also remarked that none of the other Ryzen chipsets (A320 and B350) had this much trouble either. He actually told me to go with the X370 Taichi but I can'd do ASRock anymore. I figured for $100 bucks, with a cooler, and the CPU discounted down to $299, that was a fair deal. I don't plan to OC'd my 1700X much anyway ( so far I have been stable with a very moderate 200 MHz OC with little to no change in temps). If they had seen good results with the Gigabyte, I would have gone the K7 route but I had already had enough trouble messing around with a Kraken G10 & G12 for my 970 & I just wanted to be done at that point.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything about bad bins of boards or DOA boards from X370? The guy might have been just pulling it out of his ass but he has worked there a long time and I am quite a regular there.
> 
> Anyway, the system has been great so far and my performance gains have been quite shocking. Catzilla on Day 1 UEFI an drivers got a 30,700 in 576p and 1480 in Cinebench. I am looking into a custom BIOS for my GTX 970 to push it a bit higher.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


This is mostly bcuz of dead bios, some Aorus boards have this, software brick, and is nothing that apply to the build quality, that is high and one of the best out there. After all Gigabyte is the only MB manufacturer that have their own factory, not even ASUS can say this, so this mean quality. Still not nice to see Gigabyte having so much problems with their boards on AM4 socket, but it can happend on all. They will fix it with some new bios. I see many ppl even here having problems on Aorus 5, K5, K7, mine for example runs like a champ, and overclocks like one...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Ok dont try at home guys lol XD
asus says its ok lets see...

infrared gun i wasnt using the laser btw, just checking temps around the case and ambients see the difference between outside and inside lol.


----------



## chew*

Lol my 1400 is hitting those temps on water. Its a hot boy. Vrm is cool though with the 4c.

I see you found if you can increase cpu speed temps increase a bit on vrm









Whats that a 30c delta from your prime 95 @ 3825 temps?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> A little update. I ended up pulling the trigger on my setup on Saturday. I ended up going with the MSI board & here is why. With mail-in rebates, instant rebates, and cooler combo pricing, I was able to score my MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon for a hair over $100. The Gigabyte board that I wanted ( the Auros 7 variant they had) was not subject to any of those rebates or offers, did not come with a cooler, and the sales guy at Microcenter gave me some very interesting information.
> 
> He said of all of the X370 boards they have had returned & RMA'd the Auros Gaming K5 & Auros Gaming K7 were the two highest frequent fliers on that list . They test all of the boards that get returned & so far of the 500+ setups they have sold in the last 3 months, the majority of them were from Gigabyte which was shocking. The gentleman said that they likely had a bad bad bin of boards because they usually don't have this much trouble. He also remarked that none of the other Ryzen chipsets (A320 and B350) had this much trouble either. He actually told me to go with the X370 Taichi but I can'd do ASRock anymore. I figured for $100 bucks, with a cooler, and the CPU discounted down to $299, that was a fair deal. I don't plan to OC'd my 1700X much anyway ( so far I have been stable with a very moderate 200 MHz OC with little to no change in temps). If they had seen good results with the Gigabyte, I would have gone the K7 route but I had already had enough trouble messing around with a Kraken G10 & G12 for my 970 & I just wanted to be done at that point.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything about bad bins of boards or DOA boards from X370? The guy might have been just pulling it out of his ass but he has worked there a long time and I am quite a regular there.
> 
> Anyway, the system has been great so far and my performance gains have been quite shocking. Catzilla on Day 1 UEFI an drivers got a 30,700 in 576p and 1480 in Cinebench. I am looking into a custom BIOS for my GTX 970 to push it a bit higher.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


Sales end is usually only aware of local trends and with any new platform and new users you'll see a lot of returns in a place like microcenter that have little to do with product quality and more to do with customer experience. I doubt gigabyte had that bad a run . and.. it's not as if microcenter takes a returned board and removes it from the shelves. restock, resell. 1 bad board can go through 3 owners...

On paper that deal looks good, I'd have pulled the trigger. The Pro Carbon's got some fast loving near launch as it had it's own issues but has languished on and off since those were addressed. Mid tier board at low tier price for you. Welcome aboard =) Now the fun begins.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Lol my 1400 is hitting those temps on water. Its a hot boy. Vrm is cool though with the 4c.
> 
> I see you found if you can increase cpu speed temps increase a bit on vrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that a 30c delta from your prime 95 @ 3825 temps?


thats only aida man prime i would be getting your vrm temps lol

I would put it like 75c avg on my 24/7 1.392v on prime. 38.25x so yeah but i wasnt sure when is finally going to stabilize i stop it lol


----------



## chew*

Yah it sucks









Be careful.

You will become a target to disprove like me now.

Fear the glass ball diode.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Ok dont try at home guys lol XD
> asus says its ok lets see...
> 
> infrared gun i wasnt using the laser btw, just checking temps around the case and ambients see the difference between outside and inside lol.


How long did you let aida run?


----------



## chew*

It does not look like long. You can see in graph when he ramped it up and can note the polling rate ( its moving along ) noticing the little things matters like in my videos where you can see 60c to 120c depending on location you point at.

Hot spot moves around.

Higher load high clocks hot spot is different vs mid range clocks.

Basically you peg cpu and voltage = end of vrm.

Drop it a little its central located hot spot.

It is why IR. Right tool right job.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Sales end is usually only aware of local trends and with any new platform and new users you'll see a lot of returns in a place like microcenter that have little to do with product quality and more to do with customer experience. I doubt gigabyte had that bad a run . and.. it's not as if microcenter takes a returned board and removes it from the shelves. restock, resell. 1 bad board can go through 3 owners...
> 
> On paper that deal looks good, I'd have pulled the trigger. The Pro Carbon's got some fast loving near launch as it had it's own issues but has languished on and off since those were addressed. Mid tier board at low tier price for you. Welcome aboard =) Now the fun begins.


That's what I'm thinking. They likely had one or two large batches that maybe had some defects of some sort hence the large amount of RMA & returns. Very like that those are a small minority of the actual boards that go out. So far I have been very happy with my board but I wish I could have gotten a similar deal on the K7. I had a Z68 board from them back in the day and I really liked it. The UD series was very good too.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

It wasnt long like 5-10min tops

aida dont get close to prime95 small ffts 12/12k load wise i dont think nothing do


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> It wasnt long like 5-10min tops
> 
> aida dont get close to prime95 small ffts 12/12k load wise i dont think nothing do


I brought my 1000F meter home now after seeing over 300F.

I want to make sure i do not exceed my cheaper IRs limitations.

Problem is higher range means lower accuracy. One is 0-2f deviation.

The 1000F is 2-4f deviation. Less accuracy = + or - 4F

Csorkin has a nice one. I jelly of his raytech at his job.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

lol im very tempted to run prime just to see..

i mean its just 1.512v asus says its ok no?









lol i throw at it lets see XD

cant squeeze those extra 25mhz for 39.75x oh well XD
lets see what i get


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> You will become a target to disprove like me now.
> 
> Fear the glass ball diode.


Here you go again. 1.22v still super dangerous? Let it go already everyone's wrong from time to time









Still waiting for you to dig up all this magical dirt btw...race is on I think you said?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> It wasnt long like 5-10min tops
> 
> aida dont get close to prime95 small ffts 12/12k load wise i dont think nothing do


For comparison's sake


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Here you go again. 1.22v still super dangerous? Let it go already everyone's wrong from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to dig up all this magical dirt btw...race is on I think you said?


You are silly. You do not have to read my comments. Just read the forum comments and youtube to figure it out.

Race is on was to make you dissappear for awhile. Your not worth digging up post quotes.

In fact if you noticed i am fooling with DR 64gb now.

You were amusing but....lost the amusement to a second set of memory. Now i find 4 sticks of memory more amusing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

109c so far had to drop 39.25x was no good at 39.50x
look at the voltage lol llc1 as well 1.528v

Sad when you have enough cooling and your sillicon just cant give it to you..


throw active cooling at vrm heatsink at those temps house fan just net me -3c for a whooping 106c XD


----------



## xzamples

If only Ryzen had higher clocks...


----------



## chew*

I am noticing more ram = higher cpu temps on this 1400. On a swiftech x220 atm getting temps i was near on air with 16gb. No vcore bump.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You are silly. You do not have to read my comments. Just read the forum comments and youtube to figure it out.
> 
> Race is on was to make you dissappear for awhile. Your not worth digging up post quotes.
> 
> In fact if you noticed i am fooling with DR 64gb now.
> 
> You were amusing but....lost the amusement to a second set of memory. Now i find 4 sticks of memory more amusing.


Funny that you lost amusement the second I put up my videos. Coincidence im sure. Your one of those people that will not change their mind based on evidence as you let your ego get in the way. Evidence will change my mind, and you have provided none to back up your claim that 1.2v is max safe vcore and everyone knows that's a laughable point to defend.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For comparison's sake
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thats the same voltage im running? i see is under 1.4v

im giving it to her at 1.528V on prime right now


----------



## chew*

The amusement is lost on you because everyone else is using the same methods except you. All of us are using IR because its the tool for the job.

I would hope someone so successfull as yourself could afford a $79.99 IR @ sears.

I mean the fact that you broke your probe in a day and our IRs still work is enough evidence that you may have chosen the wrong tool.

In all seriousness though you have won by exhausting me to the point where i just do not care.

Oh and fwiw. I watched 0 of your videos because you lack the ability and flexibility of an IR which many have proven here to be accurate if anything lower than real temps.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

chew it looks like im getting tops 109c vrm on my cooling and 70-72c cpu pushing no other than 1.528v thru her lol for only 39.25x

now you understand why i just stayed at 1.375v plus llc 1 XD

ambients 90f

she finally normalize at 109c, oh wait it bumped to 110c lol
so 110-109 up and down lol



not too shabby for the voltage supply it i might said, its just bad sillicon XD

Guys dont try this crap this is just to prove a point


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The amusement is lost on you because everyone else is using the same methods except you. All of us are using IR because its the tool for the job.
> 
> I would hope someone so successfull as yourself could afford a $79.99 IR @ sears.
> 
> I mean the fact that you broke your probe in a day and our IRs still work is enough evidence that you may have chosen the wrong tool.
> 
> In all seriousness though you have won by exhausting me to the point where i just do not care.


See there you go again attacking me for what being proud of my accomplishments? You dont pay attention very well as i've stated multiple times here im poor. Despite my accomplishments I am forced to live in an area with garbage prospects. im lucky to have what I do. Now you wanna make fun of me personally some more or are you gonna put up or shut up? All you have done is talk a big game and not done jack to back up that point. You keep diverting and insulting me. Try actually sticking to the argument you won't because you have nothing. You know it hence all the deflection. IR gun incoming what will be your excuse then mercury out of alignment?


----------



## chew*

Yah your chip sux gunz. Bad break. My 1700 pulls off 3.9 @ 1.41v at least but it has some flakiness in certain scenarios.


----------



## chew*

You just lack the ability of constructive criticism.

IR works and it works for more than a day. No clue how else to put it.

You feel the need to keep pounding screws in with a hammer? Then do it.

I am a technician by trade. I know the value of the right tool for the job.

I am working on a triton v10 tuneup this week. Waiting on tool to arrive. That is how i do things.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For comparison's sake
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the same voltage im running? i see is under 1.4v
> 
> im giving it to her at 1.528V on prime right now
Click to expand...

No, at 1.528 volts I could probably run AIDA at 4175 mhz but I'm not willing to push quite that hard yet , maybe when Zen + comes out and I need and excuse to buy one









People often ask why buy the 1800+ maybe this shows why - if it is worth the extra $ , that's just a personal choice.

Vrm's in the 40c vcore 1.38 ( slightly overvolted for aida or p 95 on this chip) at 4 ghz. I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum from chew , he tests worst case - my setup would be hard to improve without a full waterblock on the board or some sub ambient cooling.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You just lack the ability of constructive criticism.
> 
> IR works and it works for more than a day. No clue how else to put it.


So replicating my exact video with IR will convince you you are wrong on that assertion? I admit not the best tool but it's accurate within a margin of error. But your right getting a temp gun as soon as this guy gives me my money for the oculus I sold him. (friends







). Deal? Oh and maybe leave the insulting out of it?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Its not that chew recommendations are wrong, which myself in my case with my cooling, i honestly think are bit to steep but its better safe than sorry, specially for the avg joe...

i doubt chew was thinking about setups like mine whe he said that, aiming to people like me and you...

lets put it like that


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So replicating my exact video with IR will convince you you are wrong on that assertion? I admit not the best tool but it's accurate within a margin of error. But your right getting a temp gun as soon as this guy gives me my money for the oculus I sold him. (friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Deal? Oh and maybe leave the insulting out of it?


I am trying to make your life easier believe it or not









You might see something when you try pushing beyond a certain point.

Also not all chips = same power draw some chew power up. When i make a "safe" under any circumstance worst case. I must keep that in mind.

My worst case is really really really worst case. We all know this. But if it protects average joes no matter what i stand behind it.

Edit If it gets us a better product in the end...that would be a nice bonus don't you think?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No, at 1.528 volts I could probably run AIDA at 4175 mhz but I'm not willing to push quite that hard yet , maybe when Zen + comes out and I need and excuse to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often ask why buy the 1800+ maybe this shows why - if it is worth the extra $ , that's just a personal choice.
> 
> Vrm's in the 40c vcore 1.38 ( slightly overvolted for aida or p 95 on this chip) at 4 ghz. I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum from chew , he tests worst case - my setup would be hard to improve without a full waterblock on the board or some sub ambient cooling.


myself i have no problems running vrms a bit higher i can do 70-80c no problems thru my head now 109c constant no way man lol
I know day 2 day regular usage im not hitting those temps tho, the problem is when the person needs to test for stability and choose prime for stress testing thats whats worrying.

You clearly saw chews vrms at 150c MULTIPLE TIMES and the mobo singing alone like nothing happened


----------



## zGunBLADEz

plus people like him and lets say debauer x299 vrm dilema gives feedback to manufacturers ....

Thats why they get the stuff for stress testing..

Now if they can only give amd the good stuff


----------



## chew*

That 150c plus was sketchy. I had a thermos full of ln2 sitting just in case lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dude, I wish you would get my point here. There is a reason when you go to school for tech these days the force you to take communications courses ( not bragging pragmatically is all) and that's because people who are to far in the weeds of their field forget the larger scale of things. When you say 8c + 4-6 phase = 1.2v max its comes of absurd because it is. yes 1.2v will never hurt anything but neither will 1.21...or 1.22? see my point we all accept a certain margin of risk when we hit that OC button, that goes without saying. Now if you framed it differently like what you just said then I guess maybe you have a point. My issue is you provided no evidence of that. you provided when you set things to maximum on a budget board your gonna see things get toasty for sure no argument there. But then you use that video to make the seemingly arbitrary 1.2v max safe recommendation. I just wanna know how you made that leap. When I see in assertion that flies in the face of what im seeing to be true ima challenge it. no offense you could be the pope and id tell you to put up or shut up. Now if you wanna be civil and respect my findings ill dial the attitude down a bit and you got my apologies for it. But I am getting a gun, and posting my own conclusions and evidence fighting that assertion.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No, at 1.528 volts I could probably run AIDA at 4175 mhz but I'm not willing to push quite that hard yet , maybe when Zen + comes out and I need and excuse to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often ask why buy the 1800+ maybe this shows why - if it is worth the extra $ , that's just a personal choice.
> 
> Vrm's in the 40c vcore 1.38 ( slightly overvolted for aida or p 95 on this chip) at 4 ghz. I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum from chew , he tests worst case - my setup would be hard to improve without a full waterblock on the board or some sub ambient cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> myself i have no problems running vrms a bit higher i can do 70-80c no problems thru my head now 109c constant no way man lol
> I know day 2 day regular usage im not hitting those temps tho, the problem is when the person needs to test for stability and choose prime for stress testing thats whats worrying.
> 
> You clearly saw chews vrms at 150c MULTIPLE TIMES and the mobo singing alone like nothing happened
Click to expand...

I'm pretty cautious , I've seen the time where a motherboard's VRM temps were never the same after one case of thermal runaway for lack of a better term and I don't want that to happen to this board.

EDIT: I plan on this being my daily driver for quite some time.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm pretty cautious , I've seen the time where a motherboard's VRM temps were never the same after one case of thermal runaway for lack of a better term and I don't want that to happen to this board.
> 
> EDIT: I plan on this being my daily driver for quite some time.


I got you covered i have a spare here


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm pretty cautious , I've seen the time where a motherboard's VRM temps were never the same after one case of thermal runaway for lack of a better term and I don't want that to happen to this board.
> 
> EDIT: I plan on this being my daily driver for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I got you covered i have a spare here
Click to expand...

heh I appreciate that. I'm still hoping you figure out how to get good spi 32 m times on the silly thing for me - I haven't managed anything worth posting since bios 1.1


----------



## chew*

I honestly do not care about outcomes.

I use settings that allow me to utilize the full potential of the hardware it either passes or fails. I am impartial to it doing either or.

I complain about everything.

For example the C6H is a great board but sucks in 32m pi for some damn reason.

The taichi is an awesome board hardware wise that has had some really horrible bios's.

The k7 is awesome but gigabyte cheaped out on vrm sinks causing it to have higher vrm temps than the components should be emitting ( they are not junk )

The msi is just overpriced. All around its not bad. It is well balanced but the price vs parts used to make it is its biggest downfall.

Biostar gt7 great quality components in vrm. Crappy combo soc/vcore vrm top sink and bios support is behind the curve.

Impartial outlook on all.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

On a side note all this tempo chasing i got the OC bug again instead of sending this x370 back would it be worth an attempt to try again? Its such a pitn to swap them out. Like I said it goes from cpu light to meme then immediately resets back to check cpu light. post code goes aroun and around. I do remember trying new timmings before this happened but why would resetting the bios not work? if I take memory out it posts straight up f4 iirc or whatever the memory missing post error was.

You love me so much chew waiting for your advice as well on this issue


----------



## Radical Vision

Well K7 need just a little more options in bios and better VRM heatink, but in my case the VRMs never go above 70c, and after the fans i will put there there will be no problem at all. And is not so hard if many people complain to gigabyte support about the damn heatsink, and they will sell/ship better ones. Or someone can make heatsink...


----------



## chew*

I killed mine it was doing weird loops like that it was soc/memory related.

Gigabyte never got back to the cause. I have "special" RMA. It means they actually look into what died and i get a replacement 2-3 months or a year down the road lol.

The first gaming 5 i melted the 5v and 12v together in the pcb. Probably from pushing a fury x to hard drew to much through pci e slot.

Powering board with psu was supplying 5v to the 12v pins on pci e (all of them).

Switched on PSU there should be no power at pci e and when its on..it should be 12v not 5v.

Instantly as soon as PSU was on my vga fans spun up.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That 150c plus was sketchy. I had a thermos full of ln2 sitting just in case lol.


hahahahah


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well forget that then Guess Ill run this board into the ground as a community experiment by that time should be back at it full time at work and hopefully can get a sabertooth by then. Sorry im a visual whore love the tuff looks on the intel side at least. I thought the am3 revisions looked like turds.

IR gun incoming later will post a better proctored test for yall.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> On a side note all this tempo chasing i got the OC bug again instead of sending this x370 back would it be worth an attempt to try again? Its such a pitn to swap them out. Like I said it goes from cpu light to meme then immediately resets back to check cpu light. post code goes aroun and around. I do remember trying new timmings before this happened but why would resetting the bios not work? if I take memory out it posts straight up f4 iirc or whatever the memory missing post error was.
> 
> You love me so much chew waiting for your advice as well on this issue


oc bug? the stuck multiplier?

Mine used to get stuck at 15.5x on previous bioses if i touch vcore+multi, not anymore in this beta bios, so is bios related i can say....

Now i have another bug which is easily fixed.. If you play with pc too much and give you boot errors related to ram or what not she would get stuck like in 22x multiplier on windows..

What i do to fix that for example, boot into bios drop only the multiplier from 38.25x to 38x save exit bios and go back to bios again and return multiplier to 38.25x and walla..

in my case the boot errors are related to ram...

What i do is to put the retry ram *2 times* if get 2 consecuitve reboots i know the cpu/mobo is been picky and is ram related


----------



## Radical Vision

Well if you did 150c on the VRMs is normal to die...
And Fury X is not the best card to OC is a stove, and can melt even military computer hardware rofl. it just have insane TDP and can burn PSU, connectors, wires, boards and self burn the whole house lol...
The FX8350 did this to me in some time did reload much the +12v and melted the damn PCI express, still too high TDP can burn tings is not nice....






The card MSI R9 280X TF...


----------



## chew*

In some cases can try pull cpu out and reinstall but its a long shot.

In my case i swapped all cpus in and they all did this.






Another longshot is power/clr cmos at same time. It worked a few times then kaput last time i failed oc in a benchmark. Stupid sandra.


----------



## kushorange

My K7 VRM's dont get above 73c, typically 66-71c under 100% load but will briefly touch 73c under VERY heavy loads.

Also anyone got any advice for my memory to tighten the timings a bit more?

Flare-X 3200mzh memory on the k7.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> My K7 VRM's dont get above 73c, typically 66-71c under 100% load but will briefly touch 73c under VERY heavy loads.
> 
> Also anyone got any advice for my memory to tighten the timings a bit more?
> 
> Flare-X 3200mzh memory on the k7.


Yes, lower your tRDRD SCL and TWRWR SCL. Makes a good difference. Recommend to be 2.


----------



## coreykill99

is that single or dual rank you've got there?
always looking to try out some new timings.
chews been slacking lol.


----------



## chew*

you can run Tras at 28 with 14-14-14 and your tfaw can be pulled in from 24-32 stability dependant

2 bottom lefts on gigabyte run @3 3 c6h can run 2 2 but I know the gigabyte can not.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> is that single or dual rank you've got there?
> always looking to try out some new timings.
> chews been slacking lol.


hey hey I am fooling with 64 gb DR now lol.

But not in taichi because well.....I will take a pic.

Poor taichi looks like hell atm...been through a war.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So replicating my exact video with IR will convince you you are wrong on that assertion? I admit not the best tool but it's accurate within a margin of error. But your right getting a temp gun as soon as this guy gives me my money for the oculus I sold him. (friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Deal? Oh and maybe leave the insulting out of it?


dude, what video? no bueno on linky.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Video works for me. But flawed I guess Cause me probe. On the way to get IR gun waiting on ride as I had to take some of the glorious pain meds today. But ya when you commented it was still uploading works now but here it is again so you dont gotta dig:


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> 200c+ AFAIK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> depends of the soldering gun between 700f which equals to 370c? Less heat than that chips can become loose. You can solder/desolder with 40w as well


Exactly. Don't be misleading. The components themselves will be destroyed long before the solder heats to that point.


----------



## kushorange

Thank you guys! I dropped those settings that were recommended. Seems stable now, but will run memtest overnight. Anything else you recommend for timings or checking stability?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chew*

no but TRC higher could potentially net you higher speeds. we have tried 58-52 when pushing over 3200, also noticed some weird performance issues if to tight but It could be the boards we are testing on variance wise.

Lot of guys like hci,.

I prefer prime but custom runs to add cpu stress while hammering imc/memory.


----------



## savagebunny

like chew* said with TRC, my Biostar board and with B-dies setup.. higher freq = higher TRC usually. Just testing, I'm running 52 atm and it's running quite good for 24/7 use so I'm happy about that

When I ran tight TRC (even down to 48) I got worse performance when testing.


----------



## usoldier

So ive got a Hyper 212 Turbo cooler to hold me up till EK parts arrive so i was checking temps and iam not sure what temp is the correct one in HWinfo is it the Tctl temp or the CPU tDie temp ? btw its a 1700X + CH6


----------



## chew*

The lower temp i believe. Just open ryzen master. Whichever temp that matches = real.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I'd like to thank chew for making fun of my diode, now I have IR. Yay! Ima clean up my office when kids go to bed get the board proper light and rerun the test but more to the point. I have no quarrel with the 150c videos you made I believe as I said I have. Just the 1.2 thingy and the myth that cooling VRMs with a fan does nothing and was "laughable". I know you did not say that I cant remember who but I have heard this many times and wanna dispel it.


----------



## chew*

I am sure you will get a lot more use and longevity out of it. Very handy tool for many things.









Fans on vrm are great. Msi titanium is a testament to that. It also has a decent design.

Some of the heatsink designs make them almost pointless.

A fan on blowing on back of pcb does wonders btw.

Avg joe buys cheapest 8 core slaps it in a horrible case with stock heatsink and chases 4.0 however. The stock heatsink dumps heat on the already inferior vrm sink.

Can not deny that is not a scenario.

For most of us...definitely not but for avg joe yes.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Exactly. Don't be misleading. The components themselves will be destroyed long before the solder heats to that point.


Oh really?




XD

150c to f is 300f enough heat to brake or loose a joint XD


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Solders bare min temp is 150c i thought? Thays for dirty solder.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Solders bare min temp is 150c i thought? Thays for dirty solder.


You need 200c+ for modern low-lead solder. IHS solder is indium based and needs ~150c.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You need 200c+ for modern low-lead solder. IHS solder is indium based and needs ~150c.




This is ASM circa 2005 so something more modern isn't going to appear. 157°C for pure Indium.


----------



## chew*

I can not confirm which indium AMD uses i just know it comes in sheets and we attempted to solder liquid nitrogen pots to the die.

I know one thing. The die heat itself was not enough to fuse it to the evaporator.

Could not get hot enough before cpu safeties kicked


----------



## jon666

Unless I need to enable something, these 600 ohm pair of cans ain't no good on the MSi Carbon. Does the auto detect only work on boot up, or did I swallow the marketing on that hook, line and sinker? Still sound nice, but not very loud.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Solders bare min temp is 150c i thought? Thays for dirty solder.


Its the point is at, its either it shorts gravity over everything of course!!!!! It can also get Micro cracks because of heat and fast cooling combined so that equals dead mobo short or no contact.
Think about like when people bake gpus on oven.

Or pc goes on fire eventually lol when it gets to the point of no more heat transfer achieved on that little piece of metal they call heatsink gets saturated after that temps will be raising out of nowhere by themselves lol..

150c+ its no bueno


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Unless I need to enable something, these 600 ohm pair of cans ain't no good on the MSi Carbon. Does the auto detect only work on boot up, or did I swallow the marketing on that hook, line and sinker? Still sound nice, but not very loud.


My old pci HT OMEGA CLARO HALO sounds a lot better than my new "SoundBlaster Cinema 3" on my Asrock FatProG using headphones (AKG K701) ...

7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec),Supports Creative Sound Blaster™ Cinema 3 bla bla bla








http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/index.asp


vs

CLARO HALO XT
http://www.htomega.com/claro-halo-xt.html


----------



## KarathKasun

Its likely the amp circuit that is garbage, just like most other boards.


----------



## dagget3450

So i got my Ryzen up and rolling for now. I had corsair lpx ram on hand already som im testing with it some.

I am using auto timings but have it up to 3200 now, i dont know how bad or good this is yet. so looking for input. The cpu is stock atm waiting on water cooling parts.

CMK16GX4m4B3000c15

Density: 16GB (4x4GB)
Speed: 3000MHz
Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
Voltage: 1.35V


----------



## chew*

Well nothing special so far but its a start.

long way from 3200 still


----------



## jon666

Scratching my head over it still. Maybe I do need a reboot for things to work better. Advertised for 600 ohm headphones, and just plugged in a set of DT 880's. Was hopeful. Will try and test using a friends amp later this week since he picked up a fancy pair of headphones a month back. Still sounds nice and clean, just no punch to the volume. Was hoping motherboards improved to the point amps were unnecessary. Partly why I went with this one, even if overclocking would be gimped. Wasn't expecting much headroom from an eight core. Hopefully MSi releases something that allows me to set that bit up manually so I know for sure that the motherboard is at fault for not delivering power.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Scratching my head over it still. Maybe I do need a reboot for things to work better. Advertised for 600 ohm headphones, and just plugged in a set of DT 880's. Was hopeful. Will try and test using a friends amp later this week since he picked up a fancy pair of headphones a month back. Still sounds nice and clean, just no punch to the volume. Was hoping motherboards improved to the point amps were unnecessary. Partly why I went with this one, even if overclocking would be gimped. Wasn't expecting much headroom from an eight core. Hopefully MSi releases something that allows me to set that bit up manually so I know for sure that the motherboard is at fault for not delivering power.


It's for sure the board personally i'd recommend a DAC i don't let my computer do any of my sound a computer is the worst place for audio has the most electrical noise, why i'm not a fan of sound cards either.

Definitive technology inclines+Objective 2 proud owner.

Quick advise make sure you are plugging them in at the back less electrical noise and typically more sound output.


----------



## jon666

Always at the back for me. Will try out buddies standalone dac soon. Been eyeballing the Objective 2, will test using something else. This board looks purdy, wish I went with something else. Have yet to try out the latest bios.

Semi Open back was the way to go though. Holy moly, lost bass for clarity. Or maybe everything is more balanced soundwise. I don't have much authority in that, hearing loss thanks to a couple of jobs. Only within the 13k through 15 k range though.


----------



## Anty

For current AGESA what makes more sense stability and OC wise - 2x16 [email protected] or 4x8 [email protected]? Or both are comparable (read: so-so)?


----------



## chew*

4x8 is usually netting higher clocks.

2x16g is not a 100% guaranteed 3200.

As you can see i am running 4x16g and had to step down yet again in mem speed. 2x16g im good for 3200.

I think on this AM4 platform slamming all 4 dimms SR is better.


----------



## jon666

So it is safe to say samsung B die, with a good IMC is still the winner for higher clocks for Ryzen? My assumption from all the reading I have done. Haven't been messing with overclocking with summer going on. Well. Past trying the 'good enough' phase of overclocking anything.

Read over your reply again. Isn't single ranked always preferred?


----------



## bladefrost

Will my G.Skill Ripjaws V 8x2gb 3200mhz CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) run at 3200mhz on Asrock Taichi X370 motherboard? My RAM part no. is not listed on the Memory Compatibility list for that particular board.


----------



## matthew87

Hi Guys,

Just after some feedback/opinions on my overclock using P States and LLC.

I have a 1700x running at 3.9ghz on an Asus C6H with voltage offset set to +0.0375. This theoretically should see a maximum vcore of 1.3875.

I've found applying LLC at level 3 has allowed me to run at 3.9ghz stable (so far). The PC has passed 4 hours Prime95 in place testing, 2 hours AIDA stress test and many hours gaming without any WHEA errors, crashes, stress test failures or freezes.

It seems based on my stress testing and logging the CPU needs a minimum of 1.344v under full load to be stable. Anything less and it will crash. Lowering the offset down one notch will yield failures in stress tests and maintaining the stable offset but dropping LLC down to level 2 will also fail.

Based on HWInfo logs the maximum voltage applied to the CPU has been 1.387, I know it's not 100% accurate but there doesn't appear to be any substantial overshoot from LLC. I haven't seen vcore peak to 1.39 or1.40v, the CPU seems to idle at exactly offset + VID of 1.387.

From the perspective of people far more knowledgeable than I, given I don't appear to be having any substantial overshoot between idle and load, is it safe to keep this overclock? Or should I look at dropping LLC down and just raising the offset to accommodate for increased vdroop? I'm looking to run this 24/7 and set and forget once it's going.

I'm quite liking fully loaded voltages between 1.344-1.355 and idle voltages of 0.925v with minimum processor frequency set to 20% in the Ryzen Balanced Power profile. Seems to me to be a safer long term overclock than just forcing 1.38v constantly through the chip with a ratio overclock and manual vcore.

Thoughts?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> So it is safe to say samsung B die, with a good IMC is still the winner for higher clocks for Ryzen?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Isn't single ranked always preferred?


Yes.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> like chew* said with TRC, my Biostar board and with B-dies setup.. higher freq = higher TRC usually. Just testing, I'm running 52 atm and it's running quite good for 24/7 use so I'm happy about that
> 
> When I ran tight TRC (even down to 48) I got worse performance when testing.


savagebunny and Chew!

Is this well tested? I've noted that I can't seem to get the low SuperPi32M results I had before nor the highest Cinebench scores now that I have all my timings the lowest they could be set without returning errors rather than some intermittent looser ones I had used in between testing to go low as possible a while back.

I have mine TRC @ 44 at the moment (13.17.(14).17.30.44... 300) other ones like tFAW 24 & tCWL 10.

I know 44 is breaking some rule and it should be 47 minimum but was just trying to find the lowest possible timings expecting them to be best in the end. Not the case after all?

I have read about a recommendation not to have tCWL to far from tCL either. Recommended seemed to be equal or -1 for best results?

Should I raise these settings? (either way I'm gonna test so why ask?)
Any insights onto these things?

Initial notice is TRC raised to 50 from 44 results in stutter in windows when stressing for errors (HCI memtest 95% memory) (intermittent halts of a second or so when screen seems to freeze updating)

tCWL @ 13 no boot, tCWL @ 12 = errors. Had to raise tWR from 12 to 14 and I could use tCWL @ 12.

Above TRC @ 50 seemed to give nothing for now. (quick test)

Cinebench liked the increase in tCWL... got from 1774 from before to 1782 now (12/10 ->14/12)

tCWL @ 13 or 14 gives no boot with any increase in tWR.. (16/12 seems as good as 14/12 but maybe 1point less in general for cinebench)

I tried 13.17.14.17.30.48.14(tWR).12(tCWL)... 300 and got my best Cinebench yet... *1789CB* score for ~4.0Ghz(3990Mhz)

I might have squeezed my tCWL too low. I get much better consistency of better scores now.
I tried tWR/tWCL 13/11 & 14/11 but scores seemed to go lower than tCWL @ 12.

Still a question where TRC likes to be and if I've squeezed other timings too low as well?

With all tweaking seems I broke CnQ somehow, well either way...
Tested TRC @ 47 after trying 44 again which seemed to score worse in cinebench again...
New best *1795CB* score.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Will be updating the leader board today.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Will be updating the leader board today.












About time.


----------



## westnyle

What creates sleep instability. aka you wake from sleep and the board gives you cpu red light and you have to restart?

i thought i had a pretty clean nvme install of winspy on here. but random issue

Also. That L9x65 in question ive got it to cool the 1800x running 3.6ghz @ 1.2 its not generating enough heat to cause cooler problems.

I have been staring at this massive d15 to install for a day now. and also found a guy to take my l9x65 off me for half of what i paid into the d15.

I read afew places that the d15 can cause damage to your PC? is that pretty much a fable or what do i have to be careful of?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> savagebunny and Chew!
> 
> Is this well tested? I've noted that I can't seem to get the low SuperPi32M results I had before nor the highest Cinebench scores now that I have all my timings the lowest they could be set without returning errors rather than some intermittent looser ones I had used in between testing to go low as possible a while back.
> 
> I have mine TRC @ 44 at the moment (13.17.(14).17.30.44... 300) other ones like tFAW 24 & tCWL 10.
> 
> I know 44 is breaking some rule and it should be 47 minimum but was just trying to find the lowest possible timings expecting them to be best in the end. Not the case after all?
> 
> I have read about a recommendation not to have tCWL to far from tCL either. Recommended seemed to be equal or -1 for best results?
> 
> Should I raise these settings? (either way I'm gonna test so why ask?)
> Any insights onto these things?
> 
> Initial notice is TRC raised to 50 from 44 results in stutter in windows when stressing for errors (HCI memtest 95% memory) (intermittent halts of a second or so when screen seems to freeze updating)
> 
> tCWL @ 13 no boot, tCWL @ 12 = errors. Had to raise tWR from 12 to 14 and I could use tCWL @ 12.
> 
> Above TRC @ 50 seemed to give nothing for now. (quick test)
> 
> Cinebench liked the increase in tCWL... got from 1774 from before to 1782 now (12/10 ->14/12)
> 
> tCWL @ 13 or 14 gives no boot with any increase in tWR.. (16/12 seems as good as 14/12 but maybe 1point less in general for cinebench)
> 
> I tried 13.17.14.17.30.48.14(tWR).12(tCWL)... 300 and got my best Cinebench yet... *1789CB* score for ~4.0Ghz(3990Mhz)
> 
> I might have squeezed my tCWL too low. I get much better consistency of better scores now.
> I tried tWR/tWCL 13/11 & 14/11 but scores seemed to go lower than tCWL @ 12.
> 
> Still a question where TRC likes to be and if I've squeezed other timings too low as well?
> 
> With all tweaking seems I broke CnQ somehow, well either way...
> Tested TRC @ 47 after trying 44 again which seemed to score worse in cinebench again...
> New best *1795CB* score.


I have observed similar in cb and pi 32m more often than not has slow loops usually 3-5 loops just totally go to hell with trc to tight. Trfc can cause bad loops to.

There is certainly a balance to be had.

Harder pushing and density compound this. Playing with 64 gb i have had to slack off more.

Not only that this 1400 is good for 4050. I just woke up to flashing 08 failed @ 4050. Higher density kills clock potential it seems

4000 is good though.

Twcl rule is same as tcl or 1 lower but odds are "broken" it seems. Countering that with 12 is slower for me.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bladefrost*
> 
> Will my G.Skill Ripjaws V 8x2gb 3200mhz CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) run at 3200mhz on Asrock Taichi X370 motherboard? My RAM part no. is not listed on the Memory Compatibility list for that particular board.


That kit can be 3 different ICs...either Samsung D-die, E-die, or Hynix M-die. You'll just have to try it and find out









http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys, a weird quirk i found on my motherboard and 3200 ram may worth give a try if you have this issues and cant achieve 3200 on your 3200 kit..

I was trying to lower my timmings and i got into the "OC BUG"?? clearing cmos didnt help at all both red lights on nothing at all, so i just took the ram and move them to the other channel and walla that solved the issue.

Anyway long story short no matter what i did in 1+3 dimm slot no luck at all in my stable 3200 settings HCI tested, not even with xmp or manually, pc goes into a reboot loop to just finally to boot into 2133 defaults...
Everytime..

Moved back to 2+4 dimm slots and everything its working as it should...


----------



## poisson21

At the moment i have 4*16Gb of ram (f4-3200c14q-64gtz) running at 3212 Mhz with a 1800x @4040Mhz (cpu 1.425v soc 1.1375) on a C6H.

Dram at 1.375V. Currently passing Gsat, but i'm not afraid, it already passed it on bios 1403, currently on 9920.


----------



## chew*

I do not like 2T so far. I have tested aida copy gets worse @ 3200 2T versus 3066 1T rest of scores are same. Still comparing performance else where.

Definitely nets you stability and a higher "speed" but if performance is less its just a number.


----------



## poisson21

Already test it but windows seems to not like it on boot, don't know why.

Can't lower trfc below 280.

No success with 3333 and 3466.


----------



## chew*

Try @ 3066 with bclk @ 115 forget divider i used. 3200 1t i can boot now even cold boot but its far from stable still. Even 3100 was unstable.

I have a ton of stuff to run off so nothing is final.

Just quick observation my copy was 46-47k 3066 1T dropped to 44.5xx @ 3200 2T.


----------



## poisson21

thanks i'll try later.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hey chew question, do you have seen random perf on amd? i was looking at the multiplier drop/up video you put last time and i was wondering if theres a way to alleviate that? or is related to what im seeing..

I cant pinpoint if is windows10 or wth cant get a constant number everytime i run x benchmark is kind of hard in ryzen..


----------



## chew*

Well the video was temp related. Based on your video i think you have cpu temps in check.

I grabbed an h220x yesterday to deal with that and temps on something else.

But in general with ryzen branch prediction among other things causes variance it seems.

Each board has a quirk as well.

We noticed our times suffered in 32m pi over 102 bclk on gigabyte. No explanation.

Taichi seems to not care other than it has severe bck limits again..worse than before. (Recent tests can not do 120)

I think asus is impartial to it in fact better with than without and i can still raise it alot.

Currently coming from 1001 to 1403 official i have had to relearn c6h all over again.


----------



## gupsterg

How do these look chew*?





Cheers







.


----------



## chew*

Certainly consistent. I need to swap OS to 7 in a bit and check this 64gb 1T 2T thing in a bit.

See what this c6h does in 32m now.

Not expecting miracle times with 64gb just expecting it not to suck with targets i expect.

I am just glad my channels work again finally.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well the video was temp related. Based on your video i think you have cpu temps in check.
> 
> I grabbed an h220x yesterday to deal with that and temps on something else.
> 
> But in general with ryzen branch prediction among other things causes variance it seems.
> 
> Each board has a quirk as well.
> 
> We noticed our times suffered in 32m pi over 102 bclk on gigabyte. No explanation.
> 
> Taichi seems to not care other than it has severe bck limits again..worse than before. (Recent tests can not do 120)
> 
> I think asus is impartial to it in fact better with than without and i can still raise it alot.
> 
> Currently coming from 1001 to 1403 official i have had to relearn c6h all over again.


Latest Betas seem to have been slower on my end. Worse, no longer 3466 stable.

Maybe my head needs to calibrated too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> How do these look chew*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Slow chap.









8m4X at 4.0 would be in the ball park of normal peeps to get. Chew* not included.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I see, pita man i want to get to that 11k+ on this ryzen on superposition 4k optimized. I know i will do it on my 4790k easy.. but that crap is preventing that i guess.

just grabbed the latest beta bios and finally msi changed the id from .4 agesa to .6 lol


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

OS not tweaked, just usual daily driver and bloatish free.

@mus1mus

3.9GHz, I forgot as i do PState OC I should have shown W7 system page or something showing max clock.

Just doing 3.9/3466MHz The Stilt preset in UEFI 9920.


----------



## chew*

Yah gups is right you can not compare me.

My OS for Pi has one purpose Pi only and more so to keep it consistent as pi can be very inconsistent.

Even then I have to reboot run a few times to make sure.

Heck i can not even use Ryzen master in it. Has like 5 services.

Key point is to watch loops 1-15 being about the same 15-24 speed up.

Initial can be crap on a good run.

Less significant.

It is really all about studying time between loops and impact of all settings on the loop times.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i stopped used master app now im using msi appy works better dont take resources like amd app


----------



## chew*

K17tk is the "lightest" I have found. No install just a folder needed.

Almost like k10 stat back in the day

Shortcoming is 50x multi. Non issue on normal cooling.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew* @mus1mus

Thanks guys for view, opinion on 3.9/3466MHz The Stilt preset.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

This board only having three headers is bull I already used up one uf my fan hubs. Going to go the old method and splice some fans together anyone know the rating of these fan ports?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chew* @mus1mus
> 
> Thanks guys for view, opinion on 3.9/3466MHz The Stilt preset.


Its definitely my OS. Thats a nice gain time wise.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> This board only having three headers is bull I already used up one uf my fan hubs. Going to go the old method and splice some fans together anyone know the rating of these fan ports?


I think fans are "dirty" i use the molex adapters 4 way splitters with 2 5v and 2 12v to keep them off the mobo.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its definitely my OS. Thats a nice gain time wise.


Thank you, +rep







.

*** edit ***

2nd run.



Getting high stability on the OC due to RAM MHz was doing my nut in past day or so, but now looks sorted.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Infra is on c6h playing the game on equal terms as myself and zen. Recently and a "bad" run he got into the 17s.

Btw your getting bad runs you can go faster. Soon as it finishes hit it again. Your loop 15 and on is falling apart.

Rest your mouse on "calculate" hit enter at finish click mouse 1 time then use kb only to execute second run.


----------



## gupsterg

Will try, noob here.

Here is 3rd for your eagle eye







.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Bro im poor as we have discused atm. My wife already flogfed me for the ir gun but im a stubborn nitwit. I got no issue splicing them onto a molex but the have to be 2 or 3 wire pwn right? Can what you said be kinda done with what i already have? That being fans and many molex adapters.


----------



## poisson21

Try as you suggest chew* but unable to made it stable whatsoever, the rare time i can boot on windows and run aida , no big difference.

@3200 2T with 100.8 blck 48K to 49.5K write/copy

@3066 1T with 115 blck 48K to 49 K

@3200 1T with 115 blck 48.5 to 49.5K

The big difference is the stablity, on 1T, even +0.1V on cpu and soc did not help at all to make it nearly stable.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I use molex powered to 5pwn fans pwn controlled for my fans on rads.

I have 9fans on my pc corsair air 240 mobo only have 4 fan headers

Still have 1 for the d5 pump read


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Bro im poor as we have discused atm. My wife already flogfed me for the ir gun but im a stubborn nitwit. I got no issue splicing them onto a molex but the have to be 2 or 3 wire pwn right? Can what you said be kinda done with what i already have? That being fans and many molex adapters.


Tell the wife i wanted to measure just how hot you really are









On a serious note with a soldering iron you can pretty much make what you need and splice in.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Tell the wife i wanted to measure just how hot you really are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note with a soldering iron you can pretty much make what you need and splice in.




Tellme about it..
Grounding a G7 6pin fan connector to make the server thinks the low rpm fans are okay lol


----------



## chew*

Gups heres is what you need to watch for.

See what happened between 6-9?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Gups heres is what you need to watch for.
> 
> See what happened between 6-9?


+rep, I see it man







.

21s went to 22s then back to 21s.

Will have another crack at 3 runs.

The 3 I posted earlier for final speed AOK? or still slow on C6H?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, I see it man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 21s went to 22s then back to 21s.
> 
> Will have another crack at 3 runs.
> 
> The 3 I posted earlier for final speed AOK? or still slow on C6H?


I would say make an OS if your really interested in it.

We both know that tune is fast compared to my current tune with 64gb and I know for a fact R5 1400 is slow in Pi.

Here is the second run without the hiccup between loop 6-9.

Note that around loop 15 the average loop of 21.1 got faster.



Anyway...now to verify 3066 1T.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, got it







.

Will aim to make an OS on spare drive, can be addictive







. Do you use HPET on or off?

For some reason last time I used the "short way" MSCONFIG "Diagnostic startup" and wanted to go back to "Normal startup" the OS just went wobbly







.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Will aim to make an OS on spare drive, can be addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you use HPET on or off?
> 
> For some reason last time I used the "short way" MSCONFIG "Diagnostic startup" and wanted to go back to "Normal startup" the OS just went wobbly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yah its removed at a software level before install. I got slower times using msconfig probably since i was not "selective" and yah on a bad tune i ruined that OS. Got stuck.

Hpet is on performance power plan i believe.

Literally only thing installed or in a folder is rtc,cpu-z,k17tk,ocx spi tweaker,super pi.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

how good this kit would do?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232437&ignorebbr=1


----------



## chew*

Honestly has to do with luck really. my 3600 c15 kit beats my 3200 c14 kit which beats my other 3600 c15 kit.....go figure.

Ok so it looks like 3200 CR2 wins.

As you can see its really close which is why It was impossible for me to say definitively which was better.

3066 1T


3200 2T


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nice. Im just looking at the damn perf gains on ryzen and ram which are kind of good specially in gaming but i dont know how good this perf gains would pass to 4k resolution as a whole as i dont play in 1080P. That's all you see around the web 1080P and low settings









I didnt shed $700 twice in a period of 1year and couple months to play at 1080P


----------



## chew*

Seems bclk was culprit for aida.

Guess i will have to retest @ straps without bclk see if bclk or strap is faster.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What's wrong with 1080p? From my experiance higher hz > rez depending on game of course and what people consider "smooth" I hate 60Hz makes my eyes hurt now in FPS. I myself am waiting on a card that can do 4k 120FPS or more then ill invest in a new monitor. Also IPS is important imo as well.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What's wrong with 1080p? From my experiance higher hz > rez depending on game of course and what people consider "smooth" I hate 60Hz makes my eyes hurt now in FPS. I myself am waiting on a card that can do 4k 120FPS or more then ill invest in a new monitor. Also IPS is important imo as well.


I dont care for it, im not sacrificing game eye candy for fast frames and jaggies oh noes no no no...

im perfectly fine with 4k/40-60 its more easy to handle and fully enjoying the eye candy..
You know how washed out the image looks at 1080P compared to 4k? lol

If thats the case we would still with unreal 1 engine XD


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You know how washed out the image looks at 1080P compared to 4k? lol


Not at all since resolution doesn't affect black/white balance or colour reproduction.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Not at all since resolution doesn't affect black/white balance or colour reproduction.


I dont know, it do look wash out to me and i do have a 4k screen..

When i say washout is the clarity of the picture and textures no the washout foggy appeareances


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Leader board is now up to date.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I do not like 2T so far. I have tested aida copy gets worse @ 3200 2T versus 3066 1T rest of scores are same. Still comparing performance else where.
> 
> Definitely nets you stability and a higher "speed" but if performance is less its just a number.


I was able to get my ram stable with geardown mode disabled 1600% coverage.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nice. Im just looking at the damn perf gains on ryzen and ram which are kind of good specially in gaming but i dont know how good this perf gains would pass to 4k resolution as a whole as i dont play in 1080P. That's all you see around the web 1080P and low settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt shed $700 twice in a period of 1year and couple months to play at 1080P


Not sure what type of game would cause a CPU bottleneck with a 4K 60fps screen on even a ryzen 1400.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What's wrong with 1080p? From my experiance higher hz > rez depending on game of course and what people consider "smooth" I hate 60Hz makes my eyes hurt now in FPS. I myself am waiting on a card that can do 4k 120FPS or more then ill invest in a new monitor. Also IPS is important imo as well.


I think 144hz is more nice in windows for me then games which is nice but i had to deal with my 1080P 60hz monitor for a week and what drove me nuts was missing my pretty XB27OHU screen over it being sharper and it has better colors.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I don't care for it, i'm not sacrificing game eye candy for fast frames and jaggies oh noes no no no...
> 
> im perfectly fine with 4k/40-60 its more easy to handle and fully enjoying the eye candy..
> You know how washed out the image looks at 1080P compared to 4k? lol
> 
> If thats the case we would still with unreal 1 engine XD


Jaggies? Don't have em. 144Hz here locked no tears stuttering nothing. Its WAAAYYYY more fluid. Resolution only adds pixels. Does not "washout" anything as that's a tn vs ipl panel argument.







It adds a bit more detail for sure. But when you turn anywhere in game that detail is rendered useless as you cannot see anything. adding a faster refresh rate equals more details when moving quickly or turning head. I don't think you have actually played on that before by those comments. There is zero argument to be made that faster refresh times and frames equals better experience. Now Like I said in the other thread, its all about perspective. For me by far 144hz > 2k even 4K Once I have the GPU horsepower to accomplish both I will for sho.

@Polk I agree even scrolling there is a difference. I hate my work monitor its also a TN panel so you can tell im slightly spoiled.


----------



## polkfan

Using MSI command center i don't like it lol if anything my least favorite software from MSI. Can't even turn fans below 50% which i can in the bios i guess it works so that is better then some other software from boards.

Never mind i guess it works haha just have to set it to smart mode which makes no sense to me as smart mode seems like it would be auto and manual mode should be letting me adjust it.,

I guess its ok. Better then asrocks for sure for me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You dont have no jaggies in 1080P? LoL hahahahahahaha. Turning msaa on 1080P defects the purpose of fast fps why not raise resolution instead? Omg what i read in this forums XD

Yeah now i understand Asus advertisement and to WHOM IS AIMED AT about the blurry picture on 120hz instead of 60hz..

Dude that dont work like that lol

You make it sound like i don't know wth im talking about or have the power for it lol.. I just dont care for it im NOT going to sacrifice eye candy for that crap XD

Thats not whats about master race for me end of story.1080P at low settings on game? Are you serious?

Can it run crysis?

Before we used to pay for features like pixel shader and dx versions on new gpus now you have these peepz turning all that stuff to off on in game with low settings.

I know my videocards too well


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Using MSI command center i don't like it lol if anything my least favorite software from MSI. Can't even turn fans below 50% which i can in the bios i guess it works so that is better then some other software from boards.
> 
> Never mind i guess it works haha just have to set it to smart mode which makes no sense to me as smart mode seems like it would be auto and manual mode should be letting me adjust it.,
> 
> I guess its ok. Better then asrocks for sure for me.


did you try dc mode and fan smart?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> did you try dc mode and fan smart?


Yeah i got it to work i was just confused i guess. Thought Manual mode should let me do it their but its in smart mode for some reason.

Actually a nice piece of software easy to use despite not looking as nice UI wise as Ryzen Master.

I doubt AMD will even keep ryzen master around or keep updating it. I like to have different overclock profiles one for gaming and single threaded stuff and one for everything else. That way i can get the most out of my current hardware.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> For current AGESA what makes more sense stability and OC wise - 2x16 [email protected] or 4x8 [email protected]? Or both are comparable (read: so-so)?


I'm running 4X8 good B-die at 3366 mhz, anything higher is a no go, but tight timings work C14, ect. I'm at 1.18 Vsoc nd 1.41 Vdim to get it stable.


----------



## polkfan

Man i want to see a 8 core threadripper vs 1800x reviews at the same frequency to see if quad channel memory makes Ryzen perform better.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You dont have no jaggies in 1080P? LoL hahahahahahaha. Turning msaa on 1080P defects the purpose of fast fps why not raise resolution instead? Omg what i read in this forums XD
> 
> Yeah now i understand Asus advertisement and to WHOM IS AIMED AT about the blurry picture on 120hz instead of 60hz..
> 
> Dude that dont work like that lol
> 
> You make it sound like i don't know wth im talking about or have the power for it lol.. I just dont care for it im NOT going to sacrifice eye candy for that crap XD
> 
> Thats not whats about master race for me end of story.1080P at low settings on game? Are you serious?
> 
> Can it run crysis?
> 
> Before we used to pay for features like pixel shader and dx versions on new gpus now you have these peepz turning all that stuff to off on in game with low settings.
> 
> I know my videocards too well


Oi Not arguing with you bro I just said thats my preference. Anyone on this forum can tell the difference on 120Hz (im at 144) from 40-60. And yes when you turn in game faster then a gpu can render each frame to the screen you will lose detail. That's just how frames and refresh rate works....Owning a lot of GPUs is not a credential, nor was I asking for any or assuming otherwise. 1080p on low setting? Your last name happen to be Conway cause you sure are spinning. I sacrifice zero eye candy for 144fps in all my games at 1080p hence staying on 1080 for now. Not sure where you got low settings? That's my choice as I find 144hz gaming maxed out on my monitor, its a whole other experience. Like I can not imagine being forced to go back to 60hz for overwatch or doom. No way jose.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just a small note for anybody thinking of going a Corsair cooler, I got my H100i V2 today and it had an AM4 mounting kit in it







.


----------



## polkfan

I don't want to go back to 60hz for my PC use and i don't want to go back to 1080P forever either haha i guess i want it all. 4K is WAY to out of reach however in my eyes.

Maybe in a few years.


----------



## gordesky1

Anything i can tweak? Been running it like this from the start. corsair lpx 3200.

Also does a black screen with the red light on the board when stressing always means its a bad cpu overclock? Why im asking is because i always been running this cpu at 3.9-3.95 and everything was stable for months and than i reset my bios by mistake today and now when stress testing in prime or cina bench i get a black screen with the red led blinking... maybe im missing a setting i had before lol...

So at the moment running at 3.8.


----------



## yendor

black screen = low volts... llc? make profile next time and save!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

hey chew, i know you talk directly with amd
look here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1634989/tech-showdown-ryzen-7-1700-vs-i7-7820x-core-for-core-comparison/110#post_26245252

is worth a look so they can talk with microsoft as well so they can update their crappy dx12 api and also talk to eidos

amd is aware of this?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Anything i can tweak? Been running it like this from the start. corsair lpx 3200.
> 
> Also does a black screen with the red light on the board when stressing always means its a bad cpu overclock? Why im asking is because i always been running this cpu at 3.9-3.95 and everything was stable for months and than i reset my bios by mistake today and now when stress testing in prime or cina bench i get a black screen with the red led blinking... maybe im missing a setting i had before lol...
> 
> So at the moment running at 3.8.


That is ridiculously loose.


----------



## westnyle

So now that i have this 3.7 stable @ 1.2v Drinks 1/4th the wattage it was. I set ram to 2933 and 1.25v dram voltage, Do i have to put in timings too?

Ill post a hwinfo, This is after a successful 30min render, Does everything look ok here..? The temps are way down. I have CL 14 memory and the timings are 16 16 16 39 69 514 guess i have to dial in the 14 14 14 34 manually? the last 2 69 and 514 do i dial those in too or no?

Also is the offset of 20 degrees still on this cpu at all, and if so which temp to i read as the true cpu temp, the TCTL or TDIE? these are off by 20 degrees.

Im also not sure what Temp 4-6 are, they seem to be the same diode? they are always the same degrees im using a Crosshair hero 6 mobo.

This is an 1800x im working on here. I still havent put in the D15 cooler. May just keep the ****ty L9X65 one on there, I take back what I said about it, Past owner was running a custom loop which had much higher TDP than the 85 this small noctua has, The d15 can dissipate 220w apparently so i may put that on to go for 4ghz again.



Now i just question do i keep this machine daily driver or resell for threadripper or something else. Is this 1800x + crosshair hero a stable platform for 24/7 use i dont want to be down really thats why ive been setting all this stuff up i watched atleast 6 videos


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> So now that i have this 3.7 stable @ 1.2v Drinks 1/4th the wattage it was. I set ram to 2933 and 1.25v dram voltage, Do i have to put in timings too?
> 
> Ill post a hwinfo, This is after a successful 30min render, Does everything look ok here..? The temps are way down. I have CL 14 memory and the timings are 16 16 16 39 69 514 guess i have to dial in the 14 14 14 34 manually? the last 2 69 and 514 do i dial those in too or no?
> 
> Also is the offset of 20 degrees still on this cpu at all, and if so which temp to i read as the true cpu temp, the TCTL or TDIE? these are off by 20 degrees.
> 
> Im also not sure what Temp 4-6 are, they seem to be the same diode? they are always the same degrees im using a Crosshair hero 6 mobo.
> 
> This is an 1800x im working on here. I still havent put in the D15 cooler. May just keep the ****ty L9X65 one on there, I take back what I said about it, Past owner was running a custom loop which had much higher TDP than the 85 this small noctua has, The d15 can dissipate 220w apparently so i may put that on to go for 4ghz again.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just question do i keep this machine daily driver or resell for threadripper or something else. Is this 1800x + crosshair hero a stable platform for 24/7 use i dont want to be down really thats why ive been setting all this stuff up i watched atleast 6 videos


Your temps 4-6 is your VRMs and chipset (northbridge).
Don't trust them.

(i think)


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Your temps 4-6 is your VRMs and chipset (northbridge).
> Don't trust them.
> 
> (i think)


What about the memory, you have to punch in everything manually?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> What about the memory, you have to punch in everything manually?


If you want it running at it's rated speed. A good thing to remember about DDR4 is that you aren't guaranteed anything above 2133. AMD has a really good page on timings. Something else you can do is use a timing checker, take some pics with your phone, go into BIOS and set them.


----------



## westnyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> If you want it running at it's rated speed. A good thing to remember about DDR4 is that you aren't guaranteed anything above 2133. AMD has a really good page on timings. Something else you can do is use a timing checker, take some pics with your phone, go into BIOS and set them.


Ok thanks, I still have the 32gb kit, but apparently that being a dual rank kit is worse, so i wanted to try th is 16gb kit to get 3200. I can boot into 3200mhz. but its not stable, So i need to figure out, maybe needs more than 1.25v?

Also those timings i will try. I beleive they are 14 14 14 34.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> If you want it running at it's rated speed. A good thing to remember about DDR4 is that you aren't guaranteed anything above 2133. AMD has a really good page on timings. Something else you can do is use a timing checker, take some pics with your phone, go into BIOS and set them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, I still have the 32gb kit, but apparently that being a dual rank kit is worse, so i wanted to try th is 16gb kit to get 3200. I can boot into 3200mhz. but its not stable, So i need to figure out, maybe needs more than 1.25v?
> 
> Also those timings i will try. I beleive they are 14 14 14 34.
Click to expand...

If those are B-Dies, they will need 1.35 for 3200 C14-14-14-1T


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> hey chew, i know you talk directly with amd
> look here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1634989/tech-showdown-ryzen-7-1700-vs-i7-7820x-core-for-core-comparison/110#post_26245252
> 
> is worth a look so they can talk with microsoft as well so they can update their crappy dx12 api and also talk to eidos
> 
> amd is aware of this?


I deal with more the cpu side. Vga if tough and my closest contact was actually in chipset division no clue if greyskull got cut when AMD cleaned house.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I deal with more the cpu side. Vga if tough and my closest contact was actually in chipset division no clue if greyskull got cut when AMD cleaned house.


I see, damn i hope amd visits are frequent around here instead of eyehawking this stupid reviewers that dont push systems and do proper testing..

Btw i got 4ghz benchiable now after all the vrm odyssey and pushing and pushing to the limits, lol i mean with a whooping 1.523V but its benchiable lol.... No prime95 stable tho and temps are not an issue here XD.

Im doing a blend run 39.25x @ 1.45v llc1 1.47v to see how it behaves i raised the soc to 1.2v now that i know whats what extreme of cases.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't worry. X299 is not doing good in gaming either.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I see, damn i hope amd visits are frequent around here instead of eyehawking this stupid reviewers that dont push systems and do proper testing..
> 
> Btw i got 4ghz benchiable now after all the vrm odyssey and pushing and pushing to the limits, lol i mean with a whooping 1.523V but its benchiable lol.... No prime95 stable tho and temps are not an issue here XD.
> 
> Im doing a blend run @ 1.45v llc 1.47v to see how it behaves i raised the soc to 1.2v niw that i know whats what


Which motherboard did you have again?

I have similar voltage needs, maybe just a tad better.
Though the more you increase your memory performance the more core voltage you need to be stable.

________
On another note I'm thinking about testing out another kit of memory.
Not decided if it's worth to try yet.
Thinking of getting a kit of Crucial Ballistix Tactical 3000Mhz cl15.16.16 kit... Reviews are good and mention Samsung die but not which ones.(there is a image available though)


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Which motherboard did you have again?
> 
> I have similar voltage needs, maybe just a tad better.
> Though the more you increase your memory performance the more core voltage you need to be stable.


Msi mortar artic with hynix m die @ 3200 16/16/16/32/1T

i was thinking of getting better ram but then i changed my mind, i will have to spend $200 bucks more for cl 14 3200, when i play at 4k.. That dont guaranteed me to see no better than what im getting now. Only on synthetic benchmarks i would notice that difference perse or 1080P/cpu bottlenecks scenarios if thats the case.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry. X299 is not doing good in gaming either.


After my tests on far cry and deus ex and see how the gpu behaves in cpu bottlenecks i cant say the cpu is the culprit here how the hell i got that kind of increase on just switching apis?

Plus if you see the intel cpu its not getting no perf increases as i am.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry. X299 is not doing good in gaming either.
> 
> 
> 
> After my tests on far cry and deus ex and see how the gpu behaves in cpu bottlenecks i cant say the cpu is the culprit here how the hell i got that kind of increase on just switching apis?
> 
> Plus if you see the intel cpu its not getting no perf increases as i am.
Click to expand...

See this Video.






Not really gonna watch it out again but maybe you can see Deus Ex there.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> That is ridiculously loose.


Yea pretty much that's what the board puts it at. well except 16 16 16 16 36 which i lowered .

Any improvements i can do? i know i cant touch tcl down too trp any lower or i get a boot loop.


----------



## zeroibis

Other than prime95 for stability testing of the CPU, what is everyone using to validate the ram is running fine?


----------



## chew*

Box arrived today.

2 gigabyte boards.

Gaming 5 and K7 back from RMA. To bad i am to busy with other stuff to set them up and test them.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> See this Video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really gonna watch it out again but maybe you can see Deus Ex there.


yeah i saw that..

The problem here is deus ex on 1080P and dx12 cripping perf, in dx11 it behaves just fine..

So i dig more info looking if intel behaves the same when switching DX apis and he didnt he dont benefit from the api changes like ryzen do.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok another debunk from myself for the collection, as the farcry primal benchmarks..
> This is why i see this reviews & benchmarks and laugh about it all i do is use them as a baseline, proper testing is required more than fire games and go!!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Processor
> 
> Core i7 5960X (Haswell-E) @ 4.3 GHz on all eight cores
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_1080_ti_review,17.html
> 
> 
> 
> My test is on a Ryzen 1700 @ 4GHz with a 1080TI at stock same settings used (HIGH QUALITY PRESET) as the source, i just click dx12 on and went back to dx 11
> 
> Dx 12 ((*78.2 avg*))
> 
> 
> 
> Dx 11 ((*112.7 avg*))
> 
> 
> 
> There's no graphic differences just DX versions are different..
> 
> So how out of nowhere i got my gpu to hit 90% or more on DX11, when i cant achieve that on dx12?
> Talking about optimization and source code been used??
> 
> But you can see in the intel side, in this other source;
> https://techreport.com/review/30639/examining-early-directx-12-performance-in-deus-ex-mankind-divided/3
> 
> Intel dont benefit at all from dx11 vs dx12...
> 
> they are using a i7-6950X on those tests
> 
> So you can clearly see there, its a code optimization problem against amd hitting on performance hard and its not hardware related.
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> That is ridiculously loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea pretty much that's what the board puts it at. well except 16 16 16 16 36 which i lowered .
> 
> Any improvements i can do? i know i cant touch tcl down too trp any lower or i get a boot loop.
Click to expand...

Try to lower SCLs for a start. Some sticks do just fine down to 2.

TFAW to 24 or lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Other than prime95 for stability testing of the CPU, what is everyone using to validate the ram is running fine?


HCI Memtest for RAM.
It doesn't stress the CPU hard so don't let your guard down on the CPU Voltage and stuff.

Make sure you run other CPU Heavy tests before doing so as it requires lesser Voltage and still pass but a bit of encoding and heavy games will force your CPU to crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Box arrived today.
> 
> 2 gigabyte boards.
> 
> Gaming 5 and K7 back from RMA. To bad i am to busy with other stuff to set them up and test them.


You have a handful.

Take it easy dude. You know what some of us waits from you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> See this Video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really gonna watch it out again but maybe you can see Deus Ex there.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i saw that..
> 
> The problem here is deus ex on 1080P and dx12 cripping perf, in dx11 it behaves just fine..
> 
> So i dig more info looking if intel behaves the same when switching DX apis and he didnt he dont benefit from the api changes like ryzen do.
Click to expand...

Those are game specific of course. Coding that wasn't really aimed for Ryzen (AMD matter of fact) is not new to us.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those are game specific of course. Coding that wasn't really aimed for Ryzen (AMD matter of fact) is not new to us.


I know but you know kiddos use the avg reviewer to make the ultimate claim XD

Dx 12 ((78.2 avg))

Dx 11 ((112.7 avg))

Thats a 44% :/


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HCI Memtest for RAM.
> It doesn't stress the CPU hard so don't let your guard down on the CPU Voltage and stuff.
> 
> Make sure you run other CPU Heavy tests before doing so as it requires lesser Voltage and still pass but a bit of encoding and heavy games will force your CPU to crash.


Can I run HCI Memtest while using prime95 to see that there is no errors with everything running max or do I need something with a bit less load like OCCT?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Can I run HCI Memtest while using prime95 to see that there is no errors with everything running max or do I need something with a bit less load like OCCT?


no, it would take longer just run hci by itself 400% passes if you can an overnight run will suffice


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HCI Memtest for RAM.
> It doesn't stress the CPU hard so don't let your guard down on the CPU Voltage and stuff.
> 
> Make sure you run other CPU Heavy tests before doing so as it requires lesser Voltage and still pass but a bit of encoding and heavy games will force your CPU to crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I run HCI Memtest while using prime95 to see that there is no errors with everything running max or do I need something with a bit less load like OCCT?
Click to expand...

Nope. They have to be run seperately.

OCCT 4.5 is overly aggressive without much benefit other than MOAR VCore needed IMO. Always +0.025V from IBT and very high Package temp.


----------



## zeroibis

Yea I could set it to run overnight and while I am at work and get something like 16 hours of testing without it wasting any of my time.

My plan is to OC the cpu to 4.0 first. Verify that works then step it down to stock. Then see that I can get my ram to load at 3200 14 (my ram is F4-3200C14D-32GVR) . Once I get the ram up to speed I will then overclock the cpu up until things have issue likely settling around 3.9 or 3.8.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Yea I could set it to run overnight and while I am at work and get something like 16 hours of testing without it wasting any of my time.
> 
> My plan is to OC the cpu to 4.0 first. Verify that works then step it down to stock. Then see that I can get my ram to load at 3200 14 (my ram is F4-3200C14D-32GVR) . Once I get the ram up to speed I will then overclock the cpu up until things have issue likely settling around 3.9 or 3.8.


Test ram first cpu at stock. So you can know for sure ram is working fine at the xmp profiles.

Then you do the rest.


----------



## la4ours

Hey guys. Just sidegraded from a 4770k to the Ryzen 1700. Motherboard is the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming and memory is CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB.

Haven't really played with overclocking much since i have no case fans hooked up and i'm waiting for the deepcool 240 captain. However, i did just bump the multiplier up to 37 and was running cool at 47°c at idle. Playing a game i was sitting at 56°c. I'm not sure if this is good for this chip, or the min i up the voltage, or the min i up the voltage, this chip will skyrocket.


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> Hey guys. Just sidegraded from a 4770k to the Ryzen 1700. Motherboard is the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming and memory is CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB.
> 
> Haven't really played with overclocking much since i have no case fans hooked up and i'm waiting for the deepcool 240 captain. However, i did just bump the multiplier up to 37 and was running cool at 47°c at idle. Playing a game i was sitting at 56°c. I'm not sure if this is good for this chip, or the min i up the voltage, or the min i up the voltage, this chip will skyrocket.


Also, i wanted to know what your thoughts are on running my 1080ti with this chip possibly oc'd to 4.0ghz powered by a corsair RM 650? I have a couple ssd and one firecuda drive as well. Right now it seems to be running fine at the 3.7.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> Also, i wanted to know what your thoughts are on running my 1080ti with this chip possibly oc'd to 4.0ghz powered by a corsair RM 650? I have a couple ssd and one firecuda drive as well. Right now it seems to be running fine at the 3.7.


150w aroundish cpu i got readings of 160w cpu+soc pushing as much as 1.53v to it on prime 12/12k, 300w reference 1080ti bios 450w both together more or less depending what else do you have there..

You be fine as long as you dont use the xoc bios i guess which can take the gpu to a whooping 450w all by herself lol..

I have 2 delta fans 6k that sucks over 100w all by themselves lol


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> Hey guys. Just sidegraded from a 4770k to the Ryzen 1700. Motherboard is the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming and memory is CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB.
> 
> Haven't really played with overclocking much since i have no case fans hooked up and i'm waiting for the deepcool 240 captain. However, i did just bump the multiplier up to 37 and was running cool at 47°c at idle. Playing a game i was sitting at 56°c. I'm not sure if this is good for this chip, or the min i up the voltage, or the min i up the voltage, this chip will skyrocket.


You just "sidegraded"?

ROFL. Your old 4770k is a toy compared to this CPU.

Really though.... Lol.


----------



## hotstocks

So about these random mouse stutters and freezes as well as video choppy/robo voice. I downloaded LatencyMon and ran it. It shows that dxgkrnl.sys has an issue (someone said put Nvidia power to performance, didn't help), and tcpip.sys on my Ryzen build are what is in the red and slowing stuff down. So I tried it on my Intel laptop which also has an Nvidia 1070, and I get problems, less severe and different. They are ACPI.sys driver and tcpip.sys driver from Microsoft causing the latency issues, Nvidia/directX work fine on Intel platform. BOTH platforms have major latency problems with their internet connections. So I installed the latest drivers from Intel for the network adapters, still no help. Anyone have any solutions here? Thanks


----------



## zGunBLADEz

see chew what you make me do? now im determined to squeeze every mhz possible lol

15min run on realbench stress test 16gb setting try to look for stability i can do 4ghz suicide benches already lol


I mean its not the prime12/12k load i did the last time with almost 1.530v llc1 were vrms were hitting 110c+


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You just "sidegraded"?
> 
> ROFL. Your old 4770k is a toy compared to this CPU.
> 
> Really though.... Lol.


For what i do it is. I primarily game and my 4770k is practically the same if not more in certain games. The only reason why i went with this is for the new motherboard features as well as nvme support. I was going to go with thread ripper, but I didn't feel like paying another 1200-1500 in cpu, mobo and mem upgrades until i pay down some credit. This will eventually be a secondary rig i'll use for streaming/htpc.

With that said, show me where this processor kills the 4770k in gaming.

In fact, here is a screenshot of some benchmarks i've ran on both processors.


----------



## verovdp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You just "sidegraded"?
> 
> ROFL. Your old 4770k is a toy compared to this CPU.
> 
> Really though.... Lol.


To put it kindly: dude drop the attitude, its not doing _anyone_ a favor in this thread.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

That ryzen tho XD i be higher on my [email protected] maybe that combined score i dont know whats good XD


----------



## polkfan

Something about that test combined score is always so terrible on Amd. Does it have to do with it possibly being memory speed or the fact that infinity fabric is tied to it and the PCI-E controller needing that bandwidth too?

Just doesn't make any sense if anything synthetics should be an area Amd does win in. I only like synthetic benchmarks for comparing performance when overclocking and tweaking.


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> That ryzen tho XD i be higher on my [email protected] maybe that combined score i dont know whats good XD


What's the link for that score? I'd like to see what you are running at. I'm only running on 3.7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You just "sidegraded"?
> 
> ROFL. Your old 4770k is a toy compared to this CPU.
> 
> Really though.... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> For what i do it is. I primarily game and my 4770k is practically the same if not more in certain games. The only reason why i went with this is for the new motherboard features as well as nvme support. I was going to go with thread ripper, but I didn't feel like paying another 1200-1500 in cpu, mobo and mem upgrades until i pay down some credit. This will eventually be a secondary rig i'll use for streaming/htpc.
> 
> With that said, show me where this processor kills the 4770k in gaming.
> 
> In fact, here is a screenshot of some benchmarks i've ran on both processors.
Click to expand...

In BF1 64 player online maps my 1800X has a pretty good advantage over my 4790K in average and minimum frame rates - low graphics settings 1080p or 1200p.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Something about that test combined score is always so terrible on Amd. Does it have to do with it possibly being memory speed or the fact that infinity fabric is tied to it and the PCI-E controller needing that bandwidth too?
> 
> Just doesn't make any sense if anything synthetics should be an area Amd does win in. I only like synthetic benchmarks for comparing performance when overclocking and tweaking.


Im getting higher combined with the 1080 on the 4790k than the combined on ryzen and the 1080ti bet you anything is thr same as the deus ex api benches i did before

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> What's the link for that score? I'd like to see what you are running at. I'm only running on 3.7


here i just run a fresh run for you
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21225160?

i got the devil achievement on steam thanks to your request lol

Gpu usage in Last test is less than 50


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im getting higher combined with the 1080 on the 4790k than the combined on ryzen and the 1080ti bet you anything is thr same as the deus ex api benches i did before
> here i just run a fresh run for you
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21225160?
> 
> i got the devil achievement on steam thanks to your request lol


Graphics driver not approved, DOESN'T COUNT!









I gotta get mine up to your oc and try again. My videocard doesn't like to oc much. I'm bummed about that. What are your temps with that oc?

Here's my highest score so far with the 1700

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13196113


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Something about that test combined score is always so terrible on Amd. Does it have to do with it possibly being memory speed or the fact that infinity fabric is tied to it and the PCI-E controller needing that bandwidth too?
> 
> Just doesn't make any sense if anything synthetics should be an area Amd does win in. I only like synthetic benchmarks for comparing performance when overclocking and tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting higher combined with the 1080 on the 4790k than the combined on ryzen and the 1080ti bet you anything is thr same as the deus ex api benches i did before
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> What's the link for that score? I'd like to see what you are running at. I'm only running on 3.7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here i just run a fresh run for you
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21225160?
> 
> i got the devil achievement on steam thanks to your request lol
Click to expand...

Just searched for the highest FS scores on futuremark using a fury with a 7700k, 4790k and compared them to my Ryzen. I suspect the 4790k fellow has his Fury unlocked to an X.


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11691052/fs/12069673/fs/11053005#


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> Graphics driver not approved, DOESN'T COUNT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta get mine up to your oc and try again. My videocard doesn't like to oc much. I'm bummed about that. What are your temps with that oc?
> 
> Here's my highest score so far with the 1700
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13196113


Im using the newest driver from nvidia of course its not approved just save the link for a couple of days and verify back XD

My temps? 35c tops lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just searched for the highest FS scores on futuremark using a fury with a 7700k, 4790k and compared them to my Ryzen. I suspect the 4790k fellow has his Fury unlocked to an X.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11691052/fs/12069673/fs/11053005#


i cant get my gpu usage above 50% on last test no matter what i try lol

and im sorry 4ghz ryzen even at stock theres no way in hell its bottlenecking that gpu i can even set that 4790K @ 3ghz and get gpu usage on there to 99%

Theres no way in hell look at this
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12191389/fs/13202426
2500k <==

*everything i been saying all along about this crap..*

let me lock my card at those same clocks lol brb


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just searched for the highest FS scores on futuremark using a fury with a 7700k, 4790k and compared them to my Ryzen. I suspect the 4790k fellow has his Fury unlocked to an X.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11691052/fs/12069673/fs/11053005#
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get my gpu usage above 50% on last test no matter what i try lol
Click to expand...

FS is just awful in my opinion


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FS is just awful in my opinion


you want to laugh?

Here... gpu mem its a stock i just matched thegpu speed

2500k @ 4,326 GHz
1080TI @ 1,873 HHz



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12191389
============================
1700 @4GHz (4+0 SMT DISABLE)
1080TI @ 1873GHz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21225720?
============================
1700 all cores+threads
1080TI @1873



============================

now all those 3 plus my 4ghz 2101/1539 1080TI


we know ryzen has higher ipc than sandy

but according to futuremark firestrike thats not the case

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12191389/fs/13202606/fs/13202675/fs/13202426

tell me what you see wrong in there









@ crappy reviewers this is proper testing to see what benchmarks are appropriate for true comparisons


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FS is just awful in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> you want to laugh?
> 
> Here... gpu mem its a stock i just matched thegpu speed
> 
> 2500k @ 4,326 GHz
> 1080TI @ 1,873 HHz
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12191389
> ============================
> 1700 @4GHz (4+0 SMT DISABLE)
> 1080TI @ 1873GHz
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21225720?
> ============================
> 1700 all cores+threads
> 1080TI @1873
> 
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> now all those 3 plus my 4ghz 2101/1539 1080TI
> 
> 
> we know ryzen has higher ipc than sandy
> 
> but according to futuremark firestrike thats not the case
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12191389/fs/13202606/fs/13202675/fs/13202426
> 
> tell me what you see wrong in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ crappy reviewers this is proper testing to see what benchmarks are appropriate for true comparisons
Click to expand...

Gold standard for gaming benchmarks......









It's almost like they built a bias into FS because the higher clocked FX's were beating similarly priced i 5's in 3dmark 11


----------



## bardacuda

Graphics score on par + physics score way higher somehow = lower combined score.

The ladies in HR over there were supposed to hire a mathematician but hired a mathemagician instead. Must have been charmed by his spells and read his resume's qualifications wrong.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The ladies in HR over there were supposed to hire a mathematician but hired a mathemagician instead. Must have been charmed by his spells and read his resume's qualifications wrong.


Wow.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

now im going to try a trick here i just need to install one app to do the job
lets see if it have hotkey for it praying for it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> now im going to try a trick here i just need to install one app to do the job
> lets see if it have hotkey for it praying for it


Set flag AMD "intel" .exe


----------



## hotstocks

I will agree on the fact that older or single threaded games are faster on my 4.7ghz Sandy Bridge over my 3.94ghz Ryzen, that clock speed difference is just too much. But on newer games that will use 8 cores/16 threads, it will be no contest as Ryzen will soon destroy 4 core chips. I'll also chime in on gaming (for NORMAL non-professional gamers). I can easily tell when a game is below 60fps, and I hate it, like 30 fps consoles. But I just got a 4k low latency/lag 60hz hdtv and I can tell you that DOOM at a locked 60fps on it looks better and plays the same as on a smaller 144hz monitor, actually the 4k looks much better due to panel over a TN, but I really can't tell the difference between 60 fps locked and 144fps, sometime the 144 fps even looks worse when it drops below 144 fps or below 60 fps in games with everything on ULTRA. I used to only game at 1080p Ultra with my 1080 Ti, now I game at 4k with a 39.5" screen and it is far more immersive and beautiful. I like to enjoy my games and the art, not set everything to low on a 144hz TN panel so I can snipe/tea bag some 13 year old. But hey, if gamining is your income/job as a pro gamer, I get it.


----------



## aceofspasms

Someone posted a while ago a photo of RAM timings and settings for G.Skill Trident Z 3600 Mhz. I don't remember who it was. I couldn't find it anymore so I believe it was one of those pics Photobucket blocked. I desperately want the same settings because they perfected the whole system. Unfortunatelly two days later the water pump's cover popped off and made some permanent destruction. So if you can help me to find/get the pic... Thanks a million


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I would like another set of eyes on this and tell me if I'm missing anything please.







Validation
https://valid.x86.fr/pgpk1m


----------



## chew*

Increase your cpu cooling. Looks a tad low. Should be 1760-1780.

4.0 is roughly 1800.

You are probably throttling back by end of run.


----------



## mus1mus

SOC at 1.22


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Form Link is on the first page. Nice OC!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Set flag AMD "intel" .exe


no is simpler than that in my head i just need the right tool for it

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21226798

getting higher XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Set flag AMD "intel" .exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no is simpler than that in my head i just need the right tool for it
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21226798
> 
> getting higher XD
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12857083

Win10 has something to do with it BTW.

FS Combined will always give AMD a handicap. Don't worry about that.
3DM11 Physics is also not playing nice with Ryzen.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Increase your cpu cooling. Looks a tad low. Should be 1760-1780.
> 
> 4.0 is roughly 1800.
> 
> You are probably throttling back by end of run.


And here I am back at stock. I went to put my pump and fans to aggressive after restarting it several times prior, and i'm back to not posting. Its the RAM and anything over 2400 is unstable.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12857083
> 
> Win10 has something to do with it BTW.
> 
> FS Combined will always give AMD a handicap. Don't worry about that.
> 3DM11 Physics is also not playing nice with Ryzen.


trust me lol i got this lol
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21227753
i just need the right timming for it XD


----------



## mus1mus

Balanced Mode FTW


----------



## bardacuda

Ah right the combined score is based on the fps of the combined test. Doesn't mean the scoring is shady...just that amd has a harder time with that test.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Balanced Mode FTW


im telling you
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21227934

XD i havent touch nothing on gpu or cpu is the same thing i just need the right timing XD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ah right the combined score is based on the fps of the combined test. Doesn't mean the scoring is shady...just that amd has a harder time with that test.


all i need is to make sure gpu usage in that test is higher than 50% thats what im working on

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21228000
ok tomorrow i continue lol
22 608

XD


----------



## mus1mus

Do you need a definitive answer or you wanna stick with your hunch?

Graphics Test - Purely GPU tho CPU Clock can raise the Maximum FPS attainable.
Physics Test - Purely CPU. More Cores/Threads, Better.
Combined Test - Uses all Physical Cores. Not all Threads. Disabling SMT yields better score.

GPU Usage on Combined has been and will always be Low for AMD CPUs.

Period.

Futuremark advises Time Spy instead of tweaking that software for the sake of equality.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you need a definitive answer or you wanna stick with your hunch?
> 
> Graphics Test - Purely GPU tho CPU Clock can raise the Maximum FPS attainable.
> Physics Test - Purely CPU. More Cores/Threads, Better.
> Combined Test - Uses all Physical Cores. Not all Threads.


i know that thats not what im trying to do XD

i already got just now 1k gain on what i was getting before..
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13203702
22 608


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck if you think you can change the way your system is treated with Fire Strike.









Very old scheme benchers knew.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck if you think you can change the way your system is treated with Fire Strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old scheme benchers knew.


Watchdogs ftw's when you need them XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck if you think you can change the way your system is treated with Fire Strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old scheme benchers knew.
> 
> 
> 
> Watchdogs ftw's when you need them XD
Click to expand...

Remind us.









BTW, be careful with FS. Killed two of my FX mobos.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Remind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, be careful with FS. Killed two of my FX mobos.


Gotcha thanks i can do 23k i know that im not even using xoc bios yet lol


----------



## Mega Man

yay !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Increase your cpu cooling. Looks a tad low. Should be 1760-1780.
> 
> 4.0 is roughly 1800.
> 
> You are probably throttling back by end of run.
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am back at stock. I went to put my pump and fans to aggressive after restarting it several times prior, and i'm back to not posting. Its the RAM and anything over 2400 is unstable.
Click to expand...

aquaero lifes better here

aquaero- the oc saver

probably need more volts on various things! also possibly cold bug


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im getting higher combined with the 1080 on the 4790k than the combined on ryzen and the 1080ti bet you anything is thr same as the deus ex api benches i did before
> here i just run a fresh run for you
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21225160?
> 
> i got the devil achievement on steam thanks to your request lol
> 
> Gpu usage in Last test is less than 50


If i had to guess directx 12 is probably performing like crap on ryzen due to it spreading the rendering thread among all cores(like it was designed to do) BUT ryzen CCX latency is screwing it up i wonder how it would perform in 11 vs 12 mode on one CCX. I guess i can do that test myself haha i love dues ex games own them all.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I will agree on the fact that older or single threaded games are faster on my 4.7ghz Sandy Bridge over my 3.94ghz Ryzen, that clock speed difference is just too much. But on newer games that will use 8 cores/16 threads, it will be no contest as Ryzen will soon destroy 4 core chips. I'll also chime in on gaming (for NORMAL non-professional gamers). I can easily tell when a game is below 60fps, and I hate it, like 30 fps consoles. But I just got a 4k low latency/lag 60hz hdtv and I can tell you that DOOM at a locked 60fps on it looks better and plays the same as on a smaller 144hz monitor, actually the 4k looks much better due to panel over a TN, but I really can't tell the difference between 60 fps locked and 144fps, sometime the 144 fps even looks worse when it drops below 144 fps or below 60 fps in games with everything on ULTRA. I used to only game at 1080p Ultra with my 1080 Ti, now I game at 4k with a 39.5" screen and it is far more immersive and beautiful. I like to enjoy my games and the art, not set everything to low on a 144hz TN panel so I can snipe/tea bag some 13 year old. But hey, if gamining is your income/job as a pro gamer, I get it.


Just to ask are you setting up close to the monitor or are you setting back and with a controller.

For some reason when i set further away frame rate doesn't bother me as much and hell i'm ok with 45fps or so on my g-sync monitor but up close hell no anything under 55 is always noticeable.

To be an anti hardcore user moving to a higher refresh rate monitor is amazing but it also kind of sucks its like when i moved to a SSD I can't stand using my work computers with slow hard drives. Guess its not as bad as that haha but its kind of the same feeling to me.

But i said it already i love my monitor more over color accuracy and the sharp screen also G-sync and free-sync are WAY to undervalued in the PC gaming world. Fighting for that 60hz is annoying.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> If i had to guess directx 12 is probably performing like crap on ryzen due to it spreading the rendering thread among all cores(like it was designed to do) BUT ryzen CCX latency is screwing it up i wonder how it would perform in 11 vs 12 mode on one CCX. I guess i can do that test myself haha i love dues ex games own them all.


Im seeing stuff on amd now that i never seen on intel and it dont makes no sense if you ask me. Not because the cpu its not capable.. but again i been dealing with 4core CPUs all this time till now.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I will agree on the fact that older or single threaded games are faster on my 4.7ghz Sandy Bridge over my 3.94ghz Ryzen, that clock speed difference is just too much. But on newer games that will use 8 cores/16 threads, it will be no contest as Ryzen will soon destroy 4 core chips. I'll also chime in on gaming (for NORMAL non-professional gamers). I can easily tell when a game is below 60fps, and I hate it, like 30 fps consoles. But I just got a 4k low latency/lag 60hz hdtv and I can tell you that DOOM at a locked 60fps on it looks better and plays the same as on a smaller 144hz monitor, actually the 4k looks much better due to panel over a TN, but I really can't tell the difference between 60 fps locked and 144fps, sometime the 144 fps even looks worse when it drops below 144 fps or below 60 fps in games with everything on ULTRA. I used to only game at 1080p Ultra with my 1080 Ti, now I game at 4k with a 39.5" screen and it is far more immersive and beautiful. I like to enjoy my games and the art, not set everything to low on a 144hz TN panel so I can snipe/tea bag some 13 year old. But hey, if gamining is your income/job as a pro gamer, I get it.


Tell me about it, i have a 70" uhd and im not going back to little screens. My setup is an HTPC.

Surround sound 7.2 and everything $800 chair.. XD


----------



## majestynl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I would like another set of eyes on this and tell me if I'm missing anything please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/pgpk1m


Looks oke, I would tighten your ram timings. And start with trc to 48.

Then you can do even more. If you have stability. Check some timings in other treads. Or pm me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Increase your cpu cooling. Looks a tad low. Should be 1760-1780.
> 
> 4.0 is roughly 1800.
> 
> You are probably throttling back by end of run.


He is not at 4ghz. He uses a 39.5 multiplier. So 1743 could be normal, definitely if he ran CB with a lot backgrounds processes! Monitoring tools can reduce also some points.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majestynl*
> 
> Looks oke, I would tighten your ram timings. And start with trc to 48.
> 
> Then you can do even more. If you have stability. Check some timings in other treads. Or pm me!
> He is not at 4ghz. He uses a 39.5 multiplier. So 1743 could be normal, definitely if he ran CB with a lot backgrounds processes! Monitoring tools can reduce also some points.


Thats what i get on 39.25x 16/16/16/32/1T aroundish


----------



## CriticalOne

B350 VRMs never cease to amaze me. The next one up to bat is my own board and the 1700 at stock. The board underneath the VRMs get as much as 78C; who knows how much warmer the actual MOSFETs are getting.




At this point i'm going to have to stand by Chew's recommendations. Anything higher than 1.2V just is too risky with these boards. That being said, I'm going to have to adjust my own overclock.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> B350 VRMs never cease to amaze me. The next one up to bat is my own board and the 1700 at stock. The board underneath the VRMs get as much as 78C; who knows how much warmer the actual MOSFETs are getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i'm going to have to stand by Chew's recommendations. Anything higher than 1.2V just is too risky with these boards. That being said, I'm going to have to adjust my own overclock.


thats the same mobo i have XD
in hwinfo your digital sensor for the vrms to follow is the one called motherboard btw





btw correct me if im wrong...

thats 1.1v? and you are already on 70c vrms?

yeah what chew was saying all alone chew+1
average joe

what cooler? 70c on cpu its my tops pushing 1.530v thru the darn chip lol


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yay !
> aquaero lifes better here
> 
> aquaero- the oc saver
> 
> probably need more volts on various things! also possibly cold bug


Not sure what else I can crank up voltage wise.


----------



## hurricane28

Is this vrm debate still going...

I mean, with all due respect, but who would put an € 400 high end CPU on an B350 motherboard in the first place and expect it to overclock wel.. Its the same story with the FX series CPU's, you can run them on an 970 motherboard but the vrm mostly over heat, even the full blown 990FX boards got pretty toasty. Long story short, put a van on the vrms or on the back side of the socket like i did with my vishera chip. I did actually cut a hole in the back side of my case panel in order to mount an 120 mm fan on it.

I mean, why do you guys think i went with the best X370 board i could find in the first place? OVERKILL.. i can clock this chip as high as it can without the board even breaking a sweat.. vrm's rarely see higher than 50 c. Compare the heat sinks of an X370 to an B350 board and look at the vrm designs..


----------



## chew*

I created a cult of IR b350 vrm videos lol. The more the better.

Maybe we get something better eventually.

Of course 78c while not optimal is not OMG territory yet.

Under 100c is a reasonable expectation however.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> B350 VRMs never cease to amaze me. The next one up to bat is my own board and the 1700 at stock. The board underneath the VRMs get as much as 78C; who knows how much warmer the actual MOSFETs are getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i'm going to have to stand by Chew's recommendations. Anything higher than 1.2V just is too risky with these boards. That being said, I'm going to have to adjust my own overclock.


Good news is that makes me trust what hwmonitor says for VRM temps.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is this vrm debate still going...
> 
> I mean, with all due respect, but who would put an € 400 high end CPU on an B350 motherboard in the first place and expect it to overclock wel.. Its the same story with the FX series CPU's, you can run them on an 970 motherboard but the vrm mostly over heat, even the full blown 990FX boards got pretty toasty. Long story short, put a van on the vrms or on the back side of the socket like i did with my vishera chip. I did actually cut a hole in the back side of my case panel in order to mount an 120 mm fan on it.
> 
> I mean, why do you guys think i went with the best X370 board i could find in the first place? OVERKILL.. i can clock this chip as high as it can without the board even breaking a sweat.. vrm's rarely see higher than 50 c. Compare the heat sinks of an X370 to an B350 board and look at the vrm designs..


People coming from Intel like me, i could have easily gotten a 7700K and found a 80-100$ board and OC it if anything i'd be more worried about CPU Temps.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is this vrm debate still going...
> 
> I mean, with all due respect, but who would put an € 400 high end CPU on an B350 motherboard in the first place and expect it to overclock wel.. Its the same story with the FX series CPU's, you can run them on an 970 motherboard but the vrm mostly over heat, even the full blown 990FX boards got pretty toasty. Long story short, put a van on the vrms or on the back side of the socket like i did with my vishera chip. I did actually cut a hole in the back side of my case panel in order to mount an 120 mm fan on it.
> 
> I mean, why do you guys think i went with the best X370 board i could find in the first place? OVERKILL.. i can clock this chip as high as it can without the board even breaking a sweat.. vrm's rarely see higher than 50 c. Compare the heat sinks of an X370 to an B350 board and look at the vrm designs..


hey i have a 1700 on a b350 no problems on the vrm dept considering the options XD but my cooling compensate that


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> People coming from Intel like me, i could have easily gotten a 7700K and found a 80-100$ board and OC it if anything i'd be more worried about CPU Temps.


Of course but with significantly slower CPU.. people think that the 7700K is better than the 1600 but that's utter nonsense... the main reason why the 7700 K is winning in games is because the poor coding for ryzen systems. Go look at the benchmarks AFTER the ryzen patches like Rise Of the Tomb Raider, the performance is higher on stock ryzen than on the 7700 K overclocked. Ryzen 7 or 5 is simply a much faster CPU which get only faster because game developers and other software engineers are going to code for AMD now instead of Intel..


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is this vrm debate still going...
> 
> I mean, with all due respect, but who would put an € 400 high end CPU on an B350 motherboard in the first place and expect it to overclock wel.. Its the same story with the FX series CPU's, you can run them on an 970 motherboard but the vrm mostly over heat, even the full blown 990FX boards got pretty toasty. Long story short, put a van on the vrms or on the back side of the socket like i did with my vishera chip. I did actually cut a hole in the back side of my case panel in order to mount an 120 mm fan on it.
> 
> I mean, why do you guys think i went with the best X370 board i could find in the first place? OVERKILL.. i can clock this chip as high as it can without the board even breaking a sweat.. vrm's rarely see higher than 50 c. Compare the heat sinks of an X370 to an B350 board and look at the vrm designs..


There are no better boards than the MORTAR B350M when it comes to Micro ATX.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

My goodness guess I have no choice but to make this other video. 1.2v max for it reaching 78c? Honestly if you wanna lay down a safely limit can you actually test it? Cause I have and will go there again. 1.2v is laughable. Video incoming with IR cant believe we are still going on this issue when nobody is offering proof of this. One guy gets up there and heat and says yup I validated chews work....what?Ill satrt with 1.25v with a few hours of prime only passive cooling. Looks like we breaking myths again today.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> There are no better boards than the MORTAR B350M when it comes to Micro ATX.


Man does it really take 1.25V to get your 1700 stable at 3.6Ghz? At that voltage i can do 3.7Ghz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> hey i have a 1700 on a b350 no problems on the vrm dept considering the options XD but my cooling compensate that


Yeah, i'm sorry man, i didn't mean it bad but what do people expect? Buy a B350 motherboard and slap an high end CPU in it and expect it to clock just as high as on the X370 boards..? Simple doesn't make sense to me man.

The B350 boards are not designed for the higher end R7 CPU's which is the main reason X370 boards exists.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man does it really take 1.25V to get your 1700 stable at 3.6Ghz? At that voltage i can do 3.7Ghz.


I hope not. I'm going to retest it because otherwise it means I have a really low quality 1700


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i'm sorry man, i didn't mean it bad but what do people expect? Buy a B350 motherboard and slap an high end CPU in it and expect it to clock just as high as on the X370 boards..? Simple doesn't make sense to me man.
> 
> The B350 boards are not designed for the higher end R7 CPU's which is the main reason X370 boards exists.


At least *in my case (not making this as a fact for everyone) i dont agreed on that..*

i know what is to push 1.4v+ thru a cpu and have vrms higher than 100c on prime.. Hell i have tests in here pushing over 1.530V XD

*You can see a couple pages back where a user show a intel cpu moving 1.4v and vrms were over 100c+* confirming what i previously said that delidded intels and vrms run hot with 1.4v


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i'm sorry man, i didn't mean it bad but what do people expect? Buy a B350 motherboard and slap an high end CPU in it and expect it to clock just as high as on the X370 boards..? Simple doesn't make sense to me man.
> 
> The B350 boards are not designed for the higher end R7 CPU's which is the main reason X370 boards exists.


Can you point to any post for that matter where that happened? Who came in here and said B350 (ugh) will clock as high as all better VRM'd x370s? I bet ya kind find any unless that person is a day 1 noob.


----------



## CriticalOne

I would have gladly paid whatever amount to get an adequate VRM if they were offered on Micro ATX boards. Unfortunately, motherboard manufacturers refuse to put anything bigger than a 4+2 VRM on their Micro ATX boards.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i'm sorry man, i didn't mean it bad but what do people expect? Buy a B350 motherboard and slap an high end CPU in it and expect it to clock just as high as on the X370 boards..? Simple doesn't make sense to me man.
> 
> The B350 boards are not designed for the higher end R7 CPU's which is the main reason X370 boards exists.


Ok at this point i do have to express that with the right settings/conditions i can bench just as high if not higher on b350 plus.

The issue is not clocks attained.

The issue is how reliable it will be or at least that is my express concern.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i'm sorry man, i didn't mean it bad but what do people expect? Buy a B350 motherboard and slap an high end CPU in it and expect it to clock just as high as on the X370 boards..? Simple doesn't make sense to me man.
> 
> The B350 boards are not designed for the higher end R7 CPU's which is the main reason X370 boards exists.


Meh is what i say to that do i feel sorry for people who bought b350 and expect 1.4V 4.0Ghz only a little since people within Amd claim you can overclock ryzen 7 on them same with every reviewer and youtuber. I mean you would have to come to this site and read from this thread to know better or other threads like this and even then you have people claiming 1.4V is fine so misinformation happens.

We need better reviews and better tests being done on motherboard reviews until then people will stay misinformed.

Most B350 boards out today came out before ryzen 5 or 3 was a thing. Again these are people coming from Intel not Piledriver. Amd boards should be on level with Intel ones in terms of VRM quality and price.

ASROCK Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 looks better then any other Amd board for 100$ for example. Granted to be fair Ryzen has only been out for 4 months. Shouldn't be forced to buy x370 when i will never use more then 1 GPU gonna upgrade mainly over VRM quality and that is it will never use any other feature besides Wifi on the Taichi


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok at this point i do have to express that with the right settings i can bench just as high if not higher on b350 plus.
> 
> The issue is not clocks attained.
> 
> The issue is how reliable it will be.


you can see his setup is just as you said for the average joe or normal setup... 70c cpu vrms around 80c on prime load i glance a 1.1v on his video


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Meh is what i say to that do i feel sorry for people who bought b350 and expect 1.4V 4.0Ghz only a little since people within Amd claim you can overclock ryzen 7 on them same with every reviewer and youtuber. I mean you would have to come to this site and read from this thread to know better or other threads like this and even then you have people claiming 1.4V is fine so misinformation happens.
> 
> We need better reviews and better tests being done on motherboard reviews until then people will stay misinformed.
> 
> Most B350 boards out today came out before ryzen 5 or 3 was a thing. Again these are people coming from Intel not Piledriver. Amd boards should be on level with Intel ones in terms of VRM quality and price.
> 
> ASROCK Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4 looks better then any other Amd board for 100$ for example. Granted to be fair Ryzen has only been out for 4 months. Shouldn't be forced to buy x370 when i will never use more then 1 GPU gonna upgrade mainly over VRM quality and that is it will never use any other feature besides Wifi on the Taichi


Agreed. The only people really here to blame is the motherboard manufacturers themselves.

RYZEN 7 released first and AMD made a big deal about all RYZEN processors being unlocked and bragged about how you can overclock on B350 boards. Now, how is an average consumer supposed to know at launch that 90% of the B350 boards aren't all that safe for overclocking their new CPU? I get that B350 is not supposed to be the best for overclocking, but these boards should have not been sold as overclocking capable boards if they are getting hot with a 1700 stock; which is only a 65w CPU for God's sake. What happens when a B350 board explodes just when a 1800x is left at stock? What happens when Zen+ rolls around and then people try to go beyond 4GHz on these B350 boards?

The reality is that most of these B350 boards shoudn't be B350, but A320. If they want to cut so many corners by using cheap MOSFETs, anemic heatsinks, and low phase counts, that is what the low end A320 chipset and motherboard lineup is meant for. Motherboard manufacturers knew it would have been very unattractive selling these boards with the A320 chipset that they deserve, so they slapped on the B350 chipset so that they can brag about it being able to overclock.

B350 should have been equivalent to mid range Z270 boards. Mid range Z270 boards may not be the absolute best on the market but they can at least support a decent overclock.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> People coming from Intel like me, i could have easily gotten a 7700K and found a 80-100$ board and OC it if anything i'd be more worried about CPU Temps.


Yeah, no. The 7700k runs extremely hot without a delid. Even with a delid, you'd need a board with quality VRM to push 5GHz and beyond, which is ostensibly the entire purpose of that chip.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> B350 should have been equivalent to mid range Z270 boards. Mid range Z270 boards may not be the absolute best on the market but they can at least support a decent overclock.


So you would not consider 3.6 (chews max not mine for 4+2) a decent overclock from 3.0? Considering Ryzen maxes at 39 to 40?

Again please show where everyone is getting this quality thing from. Do you have the rated thermal specs for each board and its components? Mosfets, inducers etc?


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So you would not consider 3.6 (chews max not mine for 4+2) a decent overclock from 3.0? Considering Ryzen maxes at 39 to 40?
> 
> Again please show where everyone is getting this quality thing from. Do you have the rated thermal specs for each board and its components? Mosfets, inducers etc?


3.6GHz is a mild overclock considering how its the 1800X's base clock. Most RYZEN 7's can do 3.6GHz very easily on the stock Wraith Spire cooler without much voltage. I seem to be the exception, but I did lazily overclock so perhaps I can lower the voltage.

3.6GHz on RYZEN is like overclocking Haswell to 4.0GHz. Its better than stock, but nothing to really write home about.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> 3.6GHz is a mild overclock considering how its the 1800X's base clock. Most RYZEN 7's can do 3.6GHz very easily on the stock Wraith Spire cooler without much voltage. I seem to be the exception, but I did lazily overclock so perhaps I can lower the voltage.
> 
> 3.6GHz on RYZEN is like overclocking Haswell to 4.0GHz. Its better than stock, but nothing to really write home about.


Mild? Its within 60% of max OC....You dont think saving 200 bucks and overclocking to base 1800x speeds is something to write home about? Nothing on Ryzen OC is anything impressive to me a non ln2 OCer. Still spec sheets for the rated temps would be nice before we make assumptions.


----------



## chew*

Shut down and danger is supposed to occur for many b350 @ 125c on vrm. As we see that has been debunked. Honestly i think prime b350 plus sensors fail after 90c or something maybe its capped.

Running at 100c is like within what 20% of that range?

I would not expect longevity.

I think the current is rated by temps also so as temps increase they are not able to handle as much.

Fwiw there are x370 boards in same boat but not all.

That is why i generally say "b350" as to date nothing is spectacular.

I should be saying cheap quality 4+2 rather than b350 in that sense yes i am wrong.


----------



## chew*

Oh one last thing.

I hammer all boards the same equally no special treatment.

Its simple for me sub 100c = pass over 100c = fail.

I do not care about outcome i just share the outcome.

When boards are doing 60c and others are doing 120c = terms same testing methods and equipment its simply black or white one passes one fails.

You might not like the outcome but its the outcome none the less.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

150c is the melting point of even the cheapest solder used in motherboard components. We are assuming with no evidence that these VRMs are made with cheap components. That's one issue I take with these assertions. Another is the 1.2v as I cant justify telling someone that when I have zero replicate evidence of this.

Just did a run at 1.25v @ 36.5 multi for well over an hour and saw less than half the current rating of the assumed cheapest melting point of 150c with zero throttle? IR gun saw the same as most thermal saturation for me seems to have peeked at around 71c for me at that voltage no cooling on vrms closed case with back panel open. Made a video but am disgusted by how dirty my office is so ill retake and clean later









Should there be better boards well yea, but to call b350 "not good" for OCing is misleading. It gets you at least over half the way there. And if your not a noob you can get 95% of the way there. I hate we are conflating chews max safe limit for the worst case scenario on the crummiest of b350s as its gospel for all overclocking. Last I checked most of us in here are not carrying brain slugs around. I respect chew now and of course he knows what hes doing for overclocking the piss outta anything. But thats not the same as finding and tuning your system to its best. I got a b350 and stay around what my sig says with zero issue. Why? Cause im not a moron and know all things need to be cooled when it comes to overclocking. I slap a 80mm fan on my sinks and im in business. Phases equal cleaner power not everything when it comes to OC strength.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> *150c is the melting point of even the cheapest solder used in motherboard components.* We are assuming with no evidence that these VRMs are made with cheap components. That's one issue I take with these assertions. Another is the 1.2v as I cant justify telling someone that when I have zero replicate evidence of this.
> 
> Just did a run at 1.25v @ 36.5 multi for well over an hour and saw less than half the current rating of the assumed cheapest melting point of 150c with zero throttle? IR gun saw the same as most thermal saturation for me seems to have peeked at around 71c for me at that voltage no cooling on vrms closed case with back panel open. Made a video but am disgusted by how dirty my office is so ill retake and clean later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should there be better boards well yea, but to call b350 "not good" for OCing is misleading. It gets you at least over half the way there. And if your not a noob you can get 95% of the way there. I hate we are conflating chews max safe limit for the worst case scenario on the crummiest of b350s as its gospel for all overclocking. Last I checked most of us in here are not carrying brain slugs around. I respect chew now and of course he knows what hes doing for overclocking the piss outta anything. But thats not the same as finding and tuning your system to its best. I got a b350 and stay around what my sig says with zero issue. Why? Cause im not a moron and know all things need to be cooled when it comes to overclocking. I slap a 80mm fan on my sinks and im in business. Phases equal cleaner power not everything when it comes to OC strength.


No, its not. At least use google.

Anything around 150c is a specialty solder. Boards use low lead eutectic solder for components, its melting point is QUITE high. 200c+.


----------



## chew*

We are not assuming anything. The damn fets are labeled we have investigated checked ratings checked pricing. Checked approved usage. There is a huge vrm thread might learn something there.

I am just the idiot slamming them and reporting outcome.

There are others smarter who have done extensive research on the quality pricing and capability.

Btw your 1.25 @ 3.65 is right in line with what my findings were.

Sub 70c 1.2 @ 3.6.

More than safe for avg joe on a stock wraith max cooler dumping heat on vrm in a horrible airflow case.

A year down the road when his seatink is full of dust it will still work.

5 years when its completely clogged it will probably die.

Most enthusiasts here can not tell me that is not a scenario they have seen with familiy friends or friend of a friend who found out you know about pc's.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, no. The 7700k runs extremely hot without a delid. Even with a delid, you'd need a board with quality VRM to push 5GHz and beyond, which is ostensibly the entire purpose of that chip.


Didn't mean 5ghz like i said i'd be more worried about the CPU temps then the VRM temps on the 7700K and a 30$ cooler as i think a 4.6-4.8ghz OC is probably far more easier to achieve on a 7700K like how 3.8ghz is a LOT easier to get then 4.0ghz on ryzen


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Mild? Its within 60% of max OC....You dont think saving 200 bucks and overclocking to base 1800x speeds is something to write home about? Nothing on Ryzen OC is anything impressive to me a non ln2 OCer. Still spec sheets for the rated temps would be nice before we make assumptions.


To be fair i never seen my CPU at 3ghz load its always at 3.2ghz. So 3.6ghz is a 400mhz OC in most cases and you lose a little single threaded performance.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Agreed. The only people really here to blame is the motherboard manufacturers themselves.
> 
> RYZEN 7 released first and AMD made a big deal about all RYZEN processors being unlocked and bragged about how you can overclock on B350 boards. Now, how is an average consumer supposed to know at launch that 90% of the B350 boards aren't all that safe for overclocking their new CPU? I get that B350 is not supposed to be the best for overclocking, but these boards should have not been sold as overclocking capable boards if they are getting hot with a 1700 stock; which is only a 65w CPU for God's sake. What happens when a B350 board explodes just when a 1800x is left at stock? What happens when Zen+ rolls around and then people try to go beyond 4GHz on these B350 boards?
> 
> The reality is that most of these B350 boards shoudn't be B350, but A320. If they want to cut so many corners by using cheap MOSFETs, anemic heatsinks, and low phase counts, that is what the low end A320 chipset and motherboard lineup is meant for. Motherboard manufacturers knew it would have been very unattractive selling these boards with the A320 chipset that they deserve, so they slapped on the B350 chipset so that they can brag about it being able to overclock.
> 
> B350 should have been equivalent to mid range Z270 boards. Mid range Z270 boards may not be the absolute best on the market but they can at least support a decent overclock.


^ This

AMD touted overclocking on B350 and basically said it would be equivalent to X370 sans SLI/Crossfire and a few PCI lanes.

My opinion is that mobo manufacturers purposely sandbag B350 boards so that all OC'ers are forced to buy something they don't need at a higher price point.

Motherboards are in a very weird spot right now - trying to accommodate both the "Gamers" market and the "Enthusiast" market in one board. I really don't give two s***s about RGB...but for the love of god please give me a nice copper VRM heat sink and some cutting edge FETs/controller. WHY IS THAT SO ****** HARD PEOPLE! Where's @[email protected] when you need him?

Edit: Believe me Raja, I'll put my money where my mouth is. Give me a B350 focused on VRM quality and I'd buy it just because I said the market needed one.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> AMD touted overclocking on B350 and basically said it would be equivalent to X370 sans SLI/Crossfire and a few PCI lanes.
> 
> My opinion is that mobo manufacturers purposely sandbag B350 boards so that all OC'ers are forced to buy something they don't need at a higher price point.
> 
> Motherboards are in a very weird spot right now - trying to accommodate both the "Gamers" market and the "Enthusiast" market in one board. I really don't give two s***s about RGB...but for the love of god please give me a copper finned VRM heat sink and some cutting edge FETs/controller. WHY IS THAT SO ****** HARD PEOPLE! Where's @[email protected] when you need him?


Its also an issue of having a huge gap in power usage among the chips coupled with a small price gap.

B350 boards are actually pretty decent for the R5 series, even with anemic VRMs. A 3+2 can get the R5 1400/1500X to any speed/voltage you want really. Stock power draw on my 1400 is in the 50w range and it tops out at only 110w (~1.45v).

R5 1600 is also quite capable of being overclocked on a B350 with a 4+2 or better. 1600X is starting to push into territory where you may lose ST perf when overclocking on B350.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No, its not. At least use google.
> 
> Anything around 150c is a specialty solder. Boards use low lead eutectic solder for components, its melting point is QUITE high. 200c+.


Even that you dont want micro cracks bcuz of heat and fast cooling that equals short


----------



## chew*

Luckyimperial.

That has been my ultimate goal from day 1.

A built to the hilt micro atx b350 ( to cut down on costs ).

If we complain enough who knows...maybe we get 1.

I pitched it to gary key @ asus...pitched to nick shih @ asrock.

Did not pitch to gigabyte because ehh they seem to have there hands full lately.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its also an issue of having a huge gap in power usage among the chips coupled with a small price gap.
> 
> B350 boards are actually pretty decent for the R5 series, even with anemic VRMs. A 3+2 can get the R5 1400/1500X to any speed/voltage you want really. R5 1600/1600X are also quite capable of being overclocked on a B350 with a 4+2 or better.


Well that's not how AMD marketed or released them. R7 released first with both X370 and B350. I don't need/want SLI, yet here I am spending way too much on a $200+ board so I can get some decent FET's and a watercooling pump header.

Also, I can't imagine it to be that much of a challenge to copy and paste your VRM design from an X370 to a B350 and then subtract a PCI lane and some USB ports.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

He have 70c on cpu i glance what? 1.1v? his vrms are already on 70s if i was him i would not try to far


----------



## chew*

I have the connections to push them.

Without the support of community and people battling me on the subject saying "good enough" i can guarantee it will never happen.

My philosophy is simple.

Hardcore benchers are *not* benching amd for multi card records. In fact most are not benching AMD for 3D period.

Ln2/hardcore guys are doing 2d only.

So there goes the need for Pci X slots and x370.

So what we need is clean signals and well tuned memory support....closer mounted dimm slots and only 2 total and a vrm capable of 6.0 which is overkill and ryzen has yet to hit. Will handle anything tossed at it.

Just so happens the same board is marketable to the enthusiast community.

Give it ref clock nix the rgb give it features on the I/O panel.

All bases covered.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have the connections to push them.
> 
> Without the support of community and people battling me on the subject saying "good enough" i can guarantee it will never happen.


You want to hear something funny? I was making a complaint about heatsink and crap on newegg and msi responded back to rma the board...


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You want to hear something funny? I was making a complaint about heatsink and crap on newegg and msi responded back to rma the board...


Based on comments by the stilt in vrm thread and the fact i may not even have contacts left there I chose to not waste my time reaching out. If he is having issues...i will have a far harder time.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have the connections to push them.
> 
> Without the support of community and people battling me on the subject saying "good enough" i can guarantee it will never happen.


Honestly, I feel like the community is just as confused as the motherboard manufacturers right now. I won't dig up a post but I think we've all seen the "I'm buying the xxxx motherboard because it matches my color scheme" despite the fact it has some suck *** audio leak, poor VRM's, crappy BIOS, or whatever crap the vendor has shoveled onto the lime green PCB.

Now, all of a sudden, motherboards are full of RGB mounted in glass houses with gimmicks like "armor plate".

Either those people need to be catered to independently, or board manufacturers need to stop catering to them all together.

Edit: It's not nonsense, I know a clean looking PC is nice. But you can't have both, at least at the same price. Material costs money. BOM's are a thing. Eliminate the $.03 plastic piece and put that money into copper instead of aluminum.


----------



## chew*

Lol some user commented on CES with a pic. It was stick figures.

One stick figure was him getting blown away by a rainbow of RGB the other stick figure was CES bombarding him with the rainbow of RGB.

Funny pic.


----------



## polkfan

Not very good at this but couldn't they use copper and paint it black or tan or whatever i guess copper is pretty darn ugly then again it would go with my fans haha.

http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200702/AsusM2Crosshair_M8.jpg

Something like that but paint it black and possibly include a plastic shroud like found on the tachi


----------



## chew*

Many of those were alum painted copper back in the day. The finned alum however dissipates better than a chunk..


----------



## cssorkinman

Foxconn used some copper back in the day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Honestly, I feel like the community is just as confused as the motherboard manufacturers right now. I won't dig up a post but I think we've all seen the "I'm buying the xxxx motherboard because it matches my color scheme" despite the fact it has some suck *** audio leak, poor VRM's, crappy BIOS, or whatever crap the vendor has shoveled onto the lime green PCB.
> 
> Now, all of a sudden, motherboards are full of RGB mounted in glass houses with gimmicks like "armor plate".
> 
> Either those people need to be catered to independently, or board manufacturers need to stop catering to them all together.
> 
> Edit: It's not nonsense, I know a clean looking PC is nice. But you can't have both, at least at the same price. Material costs money. BOM's are a thing. Eliminate the $.03 plastic piece and put that money into copper instead of aluminum.


They are charging pretty penny for those Christmas trees


----------



## Jim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man does it really take 1.25V to get your 1700 stable at 3.6Ghz? At that voltage i can do 3.7Ghz.


I can do 3.9 at 1.25 what is your point?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So I have some questions about voltages, I've noticed when the CPU is idle the vcore can spike to 1.4v - 1.5v _however_ when it's under 100% load it'll sit at 1.2v - 1.3v







, err normal?

Everything CPU related is at stock, thought it was odd to see massive spikes like that but stupidly low volts maxed out because my old Intel CPU's would do the opposite.

Vcore and VID under OCCT linpack, 64 Bits, AVX and all logical cores...





Vcore and VID idle. Was actually able to catch the 1.44vcore spike.





Other questions, what vcore should I be looking for and how well does offset voltage work? offset worked amazingly badly on my old systems







.

Thanks


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim86*
> 
> I can do 3.9 at 1.25 what is your point?


Point is it seems like to much voltage for just 3.6 kind of like if someone was Overclock to 3.7ghz at 1.4V


----------



## polkfan

Seeing voltage that high is sadly normal on the 1800X really think Amd wanted every last point in cinebench what matter what before release


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Seeing voltage that high is sadly normal on the 1800X really think Amd wanted every last point in cinebench what matter what before release


Unless the cpu's are placed in the same board , same cooling , and judged for stability using the same method , it's a fools errand to make comparisons.

Is it your contention that the average 1800X needs more voltage at a given clock than the other 8 core Ryzens?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Even that you dont want micro cracks bcuz of heat and fast cooling that equals short


Technically that is an open circuit, not a short. Cracks developing depends on how rigid the board is, its more likely that you will de-laminate the PCB before cracks develop AFAIK.

Regardless, 150c is insane and 100c is pushing it with cheaper PCBs.

X SKUs can boost up to ~1.45v for turbo, it is limited by total package power when using stock settings though.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Just to ask are you setting up close to the monitor or are you setting back and with a controller.
> 
> For some reason when i set further away frame rate doesn't bother me as much and hell i'm ok with 45fps or so on my g-sync monitor but up close hell no anything under 55 is always noticeable.
> 
> To be an anti hardcore user moving to a higher refresh rate monitor is amazing but it also kind of sucks its like when i moved to a SSD I can't stand using my work computers with slow hard drives. Guess its not as bad as that haha but its kind of the same feeling to me.
> 
> But i said it already i love my monitor more over color accuracy and the sharp screen also G-sync and free-sync are WAY to undervalued in the PC gaming world. Fighting for that 60hz is annoying.


I sit about 2 feet away from the 40" when playing mouse type games and 3-4 feet away when using a controller, which I prefer. In either case I have a 1080 Ti and just lock Vsync and setting that give me 60 fps locked and it is butter smooth. You don't need gsync or freesynch unless you are in that 30-60 fps zone. I have gsynch on my laptop and it helps for like 27-59 fps, but once at 60 fps, it does nothing.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Unless the cpu's are placed in the same board , same cooling , and judged for stability using the same method , it's a fools errand to make comparisons.
> 
> Is it your contention that the average 1800X needs more voltage at a given clock than the other 8 core Ryzens?


No its that the chip is reaching 4.1ghz max turbo with XFR and that is what is causing that chip to use that much voltage for quick periods of times. Now if he was under load at that voltage i'd be worried.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I sit about 2 feet away from the 40" when playing mouse type games and 3-4 feet away when using a controller, which I prefer. In either case I have a 1080 Ti and just lock Vsync and setting that give me 60 fps locked and it is butter smooth. You don't need gsync or freesynch unless you are in that 30-60 fps zone. I have gsynch on my laptop and it helps for like 27-59 fps, but once at 60 fps, it does nothing.


Yeah that's what it is using a controller and setting further away lower frame rates are not as noticeable to me personally also on my 144hz monitor with g-sync it gets rid of tearing without the lag that comes with V-sync or the terrible stutter if the game hits 55fps for 1 split second.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Played with my vcore a little, locks up on Windows splash screen for anything under 1.35v which is a shame but at least it wont spike to 1.45v - 1.55v like it was. Only annoying thing is no offset voltage so stuck constantly at 1.35v but I suppose I can live with that.

Going to play some games to make sure it's stable but it should be considering under full load it was happy at 1.2v.


----------



## polkfan

IMO you are fine with leaving it at stock and having it jump to those voltages for short amount of times i wouldn't worry man.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So I have some questions about voltages, I've noticed when the CPU is idle the vcore can spike to 1.4v - 1.5v _however_ when it's under 100% load it'll sit at 1.2v - 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , err normal?
> 
> Everything CPU related is at stock, thought it was odd to see massive spikes like that but stupidly low volts maxed out because my old Intel CPU's would do the opposite.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore and VID under OCCT linpack, 64 Bits, AVX and all logical cores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore and VID idle. Was actually able to catch the 1.44vcore spike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other questions, what vcore should I be looking for and how well does offset voltage work? offset worked amazingly badly on my old systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks


Start with a low Voltage such as 1.25V and check the best clock you can get.

Be sure to set all the power saving features off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Seeing voltage that high is sadly normal on the 1800X really think Amd wanted every last point in cinebench what matter what before release


Those are normal Voltages for the 1800X. Doesn't mean they can/t be pulled down too.

My 1800X literally swings to 1.55 if I don't touch anything on the BIOS.

Full Manual to get to 4.0 @ 1.26

Micron sticks revisited. This CH6 simply suck with memory OC!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Technically that is an open circuit, not a short. Cracks developing depends on how rigid the board is, its more likely that you will de-laminate the PCB before cracks develop AFAIK.
> 
> Regardless, 150c is insane and 100c is pushing it with cheaper PCBs.
> 
> X SKUs can boost up to ~1.45v for turbo, it is limited by total package power when using stock settings though.


Im not talking cracks on the board, think about when you dont use flux on solder XD those are the mirco cracks im talking about. Same thing that happen on gpus.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Point is it seems like to much voltage for just 3.6 kind of like if someone was Overclock to 3.7ghz at 1.4V


thats how it work you cant compare what you get on your chip with the rest its like me saying my 1080ti do 2101 @ 1.02v or 2050/2088 @ .98v while others cant even do 2000 full voltage stable.

Its like me saying 1.53v getting 70c max on my chip on prime load and you cant do that on yours.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im not talking cracks on the board, think about when you dont use flux on solder XD those are the mirco cracks im talking about. Same thing that happen on gpus.


Thats what I was referring to. De laminating the PCB is more likely on a motherboard because its not as dense as the substrate where GPUs were cracking, which was the joint between the silicon and the carrier and not the carrier and PCB.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Thats what I was referring to. De laminating the PCB is more likely on a motherboard because its not as dense as the substrate where GPUs were cracking, which was the joint between the silicon and the carrier and not the carrier and PCB.


for example, this can happen when you have higher temps like chews 150c and then after that a fast cooling process same that happens to gpu when they go kaput












so when you bake the gpu all those cracks will joint back sometimes it dont even work, its like throwing a hot piece of metal on water


----------



## mus1mus

TR = 4 Ryzen Modules!


----------



## chew*

I would not speculate and wait for reliable sources which can only be found when it actually launches.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> You will become a target to disprove like me now.
> 
> Fear the glass ball diode.


It does seem that facts do tend to get in the way of a good story don't they? If the trend continues, the the biggest naysayers will have their original discovery that the VRMs can get really hot in about a month or so


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Micron sticks revisited. This CH6 simply suck with memory OC!


Try higher tWRWRSCL/tRDRDSCL like 5 or 6.. Mine micron doesn't like that low at high speeds. tFAW might be needed to be higher. tCWL is problematic as well. I can't have it high "for best performance" to match tCL. Mine kit basically needs it 11/12 for all speeds or it gives issues with not wanting to boot or loads of errors.

I think you can lower tCL and keep tRCDRD & tRP higher. Try something like 14.16.(16).16 etc. tRCDWR can usually be lower than tRCDRD for micron without issues. example. 14.16.(14).16.
"(14)" = tRCDWR


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TR = 4 Ryzen Modules!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not speculate and wait for reliable sources which can only be found when it actually launches.




https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/threadripper_has_been_dellided_-_confirmed_to_be_soldered/1


----------



## bardacuda

wait....that's TR? That looks like a 32-core.

nvm I just read the article. Looks like it is a 32-core with half the cores deactived. I wonder if there will be a potential for unlocks?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I dont know but i just bought some tridentz 3600 see what i get in those waters, cant wait!!! if this mobo is giving me good treatment with hynix i wonder what she will gave me with b dies


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> wait....that's TR? That looks like a 32-core.
> 
> nvm I just read the article. Looks like it is a 32-core with half the cores deactived. I wonder if there will be a potential for unlocks?


Looks like epyc zp-b1 reject aka ES 1920/1950.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start with a low Voltage such as 1.25V and check the best clock you can get.
> 
> Be sure to set all the power saving features off.


Already tried, 1.35v is what it'll boot at so that's what it's staying on. Not going to OC now it I just wanted the spikes to stop.

Edit, do B350 boards have vcore offset? my B350M Mortar Arctic doesn't seem to have it







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Micron sticks revisited. This CH6 simply suck with memory OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try higher tWRWRSCL/tRDRDSCL like 5 or 6.. Mine micron doesn't like that low at high speeds. tFAW might be needed to be higher. tCWL is problematic as well. I can't have it high "for best performance" to match tCL. Mine kit basically needs it 11/12 for all speeds or it gives issues with not wanting to boot or loads of errors.
> 
> I think you can lower tCL and keep tRCDRD & tRP higher. Try something like 14.16.(16).16 etc. tRCDWR can usually be lower than tRCDRD for micron without issues. example. 14.16.(14).16.
> "(14)" = tRCDWR
Click to expand...

Yep, SCLs are on minimum to be able to boot. Lower and Code C8.

Some of the timings there can either let me pass or throw errors within a minute of HCI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> wait....that's TR? That looks like a 32-core.
> 
> nvm I just read the article. Looks like it is a 32-core with half the cores deactived. I wonder if there will be a potential for unlocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like epyc zp-b1 reject aka ES 1920/1950.
Click to expand...

Yep. Guess they went away the "design fresh" attitude with TR. Would be great if future plans include offerring higher core counts.

Must be to counter Intel's return jab of offering 18C cut down Xeons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start with a low Voltage such as 1.25V and check the best clock you can get.
> 
> Be sure to set all the power saving features off.
> 
> 
> 
> Already tried, 1.35v is what it'll boot at so that's what it's staying on. Not going to OC now it I just wanted the spikes to stop.
> 
> Edit, do B350 boards have vcore offset? my B350M Mortar Arctic doesn't seem to have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Spikes are Normal for these chips methinks.

Voltages are controlled by the CPU BTW. If the CPU demands a certain level, Vcore will rise.

It's interesting btw, if I put 1.3V on mine without touching the Multiplier, VCore stays at 1.15.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Spikes are Normal for these chips methinks.
> 
> Voltages are controlled by the CPU BTW. If the CPU demands a certain level, Vcore will rise.
> 
> It's interesting btw, if I put 1.3V on mine without touching the Multiplier, VCore stays at 1.15.


I still don't feel comfortable with spikes like that, the CPU may be able to take it but all the components in between will start to degrade sooner or later.

Lucky, my vcore wont drop below 1.32 and I haven't even touched LCC, tempting to pump the multiplier up till it hits it's limit for that voltage.

Do wish I had offset voltage or something just so it'd drop a bit seeing I know it doesn't need heaps of volts when under 100% stress.


----------



## mus1mus

No offset on your BIOS? Damn that's terrible.

How much swings are we looking at btw?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No offset on your BIOS? Damn that's terrible.
> 
> How much swings are we looking at btw?


Well it is a B350 board but MSI are a bit... slow getting decent updates.

I set to 1.35v in the BIOS and so far I've seen it dip to 1.32v and boost to 1.36v so even without LCC it seems pretty controlled. Do wish Windows would boot at 1.2v though.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start with a low Voltage such as 1.25V and check the best clock you can get.
> 
> Be sure to set all the power saving features off.
> Those are normal Voltages for the 1800X. Doesn't mean they can/t be pulled down too.
> 
> My 1800X literally swings to 1.55 if I don't touch anything on the BIOS.
> 
> Full Manual to get to 4.0 @ 1.26
> 
> *Micron sticks revisited. This CH6 simply suck with memory OC!*


Am I missing something with this comment mus?

Does another board clock those IC's better?

Seems to be more of an issue with the current state of Ryzen Memory support platform wide, rather than putting the blame on our "beloved" CH6.

However if you think I am wrong brother, by all means let me know.


----------



## mus1mus

You will not understand since you may have not a hand on the other boards.










Let's just say, the K7 is handling things better and easier..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Already tried, 1.35v is what it'll boot at so that's what it's staying on. Not going to OC now it I just wanted the spikes to stop.
> 
> Edit, do B350 boards have vcore offset? my B350M Mortar Arctic doesn't seem to have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


she dont have it, just play with the llc for the spikes, took auto off and put between 1-3 and see how it goes. You always going to have vdrop or spikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Looks like epyc zp-b1 reject aka ES 1920/1950.







guys give a look at this topic very important if you game and follow 1080P benchies
http://www.overclock.net/t/1634815/hw-unboxed-amd-ryzen-5-1600-vs-intel-core-i7-7800x-30-game-battle/390#post_26252066

i told you mus1mus it was simple than that lol XD
downclock gpu at right times bang gains XD



thats the second bug i find and made public the first one was the tesselation drop one which 3dmark never detected lol, i made public when the 7970 was out
XD


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> for example, this can happen when you have higher temps like chews 150c and then after that a fast cooling process same that happens to gpu when they go kaput
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when you bake the gpu all those cracks will joint back sometimes it dont even work, its like throwing a hot piece of metal on water


That is a silicon glass to carrier connection, which is wholly different than the connections to a normal PCB in a mechanical sense.


----------



## usoldier

So ive just started oc today and got my 1700X to 3950 @1.417v max temps are 61cº load for 2 hours, is this voltage ok for 24/7 ? got my soc voltage Auto btw it goes up to 1.12v . Everything else on default CH6 mobo .


----------



## KarathKasun

Those voltages are considered safe at those temps.


----------



## Master__Shake

my ryzen 1700x with biostar itx x370gtn with team select 3200mhz rgb 16gb kit.



and gtx 980.


----------



## SuperZan

That board looks adorable in that case.


----------



## mus1mus

BIAS.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That board looks adorable in that case.


Yeah I had to google pictures just to see what the heck it looked like. It's tiny! I'd name it Tina.


----------



## Master__Shake




----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> my ryzen 1700x with biostar itx x370gtn with team select 3200mhz rgb 16gb kit.
> 
> 
> 
> and gtx 980.


LoL


----------



## dagget3450

Well i have 4ghz and 3466 cl 16 working, i havent checked temps and stability too heavily yet. Whats the best cpu range to keep temps? 70c max?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Well i have 4ghz and 3466 cl 16 working, i havent checked temps and stability too heavily yet. Whats the best cpu range to keep temps? 70c max?


Keep TDie under 75 or 80 during stress.


----------



## chew*

My photoshop skills pale in comparison to my overclocking skills but my humor still lives.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Keep TDie under 75 or 80 during stress.


TY, i assume people are using hwmonitor? or should i be using something else?

Also your avatar is hilarious, the guy looks like Dr.Cox on scrubs


----------



## mus1mus

HWInfo64.

How's your quartet of 290Xs?

Just tested the latest Driver and boom! terrible gains from the last time I have used it.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Those voltages are considered safe at those temps.


thanks KarathKasun


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> she dont have it, just play with the llc for the spikes, took auto off and put between 1-3 and see how it goes. You always going to have vdrop or spikes


I'll play around and see what happens. Even at 1.35v though it's staying pretty well under 60° even with my 290 heating *everything* up.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I'll play around and see what happens. Even at 1.35v though it's staying pretty well under 60° even with my 290 heating *everything* up.


Under stress tests or just gaming?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Under stress tests or just gaming?


Under stress it's hitting 60°, I still need to change the thermal limit on OCCT though because it's reading the 20° offset temp. Gaming it doesn't crack 50°.

Those temps may sound high but where I live is always hot and my room is an oven so for me those are better temps than my 3570K at stock.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Under stress it's hitting 60°, I still need to change the thermal limit on OCCT though because it's reading the 20° offset temp. Gaming it doesn't crack 50°.
> 
> Those temps may sound high but where I live is always hot and my room is an oven so for me those are better temps than my 3570K at stock.


Actually those temps sound good to me my chip barely goes to 40C when gaming at my voltage. Under load for 4 hours it hit 62C.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Actually those temps sound good to me my chip barely goes to 40C when gaming at my voltage. Under load for 4 hours it hit 62C.


Yeah the temps are pretty decent but it's winter in Australia atm, summer will be the real test for me because my room easily gets to 40°









I'm hoping MSI will add more voltage settings but I doubt the will considering this is only a B350 board.


----------



## polkfan

Man that is hot i live in Michigan anything above 85F(30C) and i'm hotter then anything.

Also to whoever said to disable GPU acceleration thanks now when watching youtube my video doesn't skip when i browse on another monitor dumb google+nvidia gpu acceleration.


----------



## djleakyg

Just out of curiosity, are these temps that I am seeing correct? My system has very little load ( Firefox & Chrome both with 4-5 tabs each and several plug-ins, nothing crazy). 40C at idle seems really high ( when compared to my old FX 8320 that was OC'd). I know Speccy reads 20C higher than actual so that validates my temps in Core Temp 1.9. What can I do here to fix temps or am I pretty much stuck there? I am running a CM Hyper 212( one push fan oriented up), 2 front intake at max speed, one rear exhaust. My thermal paste is Arctic Silver 5, damn near perfect application job if I do say so myself. I am not running an overclock currently and my settings are pretty much stock. All drivers and system software is up to date as verified by SDI.



Take note that GPU state is idle and at 35C, fresh application of thermal paste. Is my R7 1700X at idle really warmer than my GTX 970 at idle? Is the 212 just that big of a turd on on R7 's? What am I missing here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are these temps that I am seeing correct? My system has very little load ( Firefox & Chrome both with 4-5 tabs each and several plug-ins, nothing crazy). 40C at idle seems really high ( when compared to my old FX 8320 that was OC'd). I know Speccy reads 20C higher than actual so that validates my temps in Core Temp 1.9. What can I do here to fix temps or am I pretty much stuck there? I am running a CM Hyper 212( one push fan oriented up), 2 front intake at max speed, one rear exhaust. My thermal paste is Arctic Silver 5, damn near perfect application job if I do say so myself. I am not running an overclock currently and my settings are pretty much stock. All drivers and system software is up to date as verified by SDI.
> 
> 
> 
> Take note that GPU state is idle and at 35C, fresh application of thermal paste. Is my R7 1700X at idle really warmer than my GTX 970 at idle? Is the 212 just that big of a turd on on R7 's? What am I missing here?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Take a look at the cpu temp using Ryzen master , you might be seeing the +20 offset temp.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Take a look at the cpu temp using Ryzen master , you might be seeing the +20 offset temp.


Validated by Ryzen master...I'm idling in the mid to high 30's. Is that normal?


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Validated by Ryzen master...I'm idling in the mid to high 30's. Is that normal?


That seems high for those speeds. I dle around 55ish with an oc of 3.6 on all cores. I get up into the 70-71 at load and this is with the wraith spire cooler.


----------



## polkfan

Check fan speeds on AIO make sure pump is working and if all else reapply.

At idle it should be 25-30C depending on ambient temp even with your AIO.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Validated by Ryzen master...I'm idling in the mid to high 30's. Is that normal?


32.5 at idle fine... stress and observe temps. under 80? you're good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Check fan speeds on AIO make sure pump is working and if all else reapply.
> 
> At idle it should be 25-30C depending on ambient temp even with your AIO.


Has a 212 not thinking that's an aio . >.>

but yeah, fan speeds might lower idle temp..


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Check fan speeds on AIO make sure pump is working and if all else reapply.
> 
> At idle it should be 25-30C depending on ambient temp even with your AIO.


Funny you mention AIO.....I had a Corsair H110 on my old FX based chip. Corsair makes a handy bracket to adapt AM3 thing to AM4. Order that up in a flash. If my temps are normal, I am not as worried but just in case anyone was curious

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers



Cost more to ship than to buy but that it is what it is.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> So ive just started oc today and got my 1700X to 3950 @1.417v max temps are 61cº load for 2 hours, is this voltage ok for 24/7 ? got my soc voltage Auto btw it goes up to 1.12v . Everything else on default CH6 mobo .


I'm curious about your cooling for that temp? Is it a custom loop? My Kraken X52 seems to give me about same temperature at 1.36v when stress testing @ 3.8 ghz. I'll have to see what kind of temps I get when gaming. I was wanting to try 3.9-4 ghz range, but I couldn't get 3.9 ghz stable at 1.4v and stopped there.

Is it advisable to go for over 1.4v if all you have is an AIO cooler like the Kraken X52? Wish I had gotten the X62 version but I had a smaller case at the time. Will there even be a difference in gaming at 3.8 vs 3.9? Since I'm doing a lower clock, I can try better timings on my memory too (FlareX 3200).

I know in March, people were saying to disable Windows' High Precision Event Timer for Ryzen, is that still advisable?


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I'm curious about your cooling for that temp? Is it a custom loop? My Kraken X52 seems to give me about same temperature at 1.36v when stress testing @ 3.8 ghz. I'll have to see what kind of temps I get when gaming. I was wanting to try 3.9-4 ghz range, but I couldn't get 3.9 ghz stable at 1.4v and stopped there.
> 
> Is it advisable to go for over 1.4v if all you have is an AIO cooler like the Kraken X52? Wish I had gotten the X62 version but I had a smaller case at the time. Will there even be a difference in gaming at 3.8 vs 3.9? Since I'm doing a lower clock, I can try better timings on my memory too (FlareX 3200).
> 
> I know in March, people were saying to disable Windows' High Precision Event Timer for Ryzen, is that still advisable?


Iam using a Custom loop just for the Cpu and that temp is with a ambient temp of 26cº Portugal is darn hot atm - cant tell you about the Windows' High Precision Event Timer for Ryzen i have no idea.

****y pic


----------



## hotstocks

Does anyone know if updating Windows 10 to the Creators version causes less freezing or crashing problems or more than just leaving it at current version. I am thinking about updating, but heard bad rumors about Ryzen and Creators. True or not true for stability?


----------



## hotstocks

Another question. After 3 months I finally have had a stable system with 1800X at 3.94 ghz Corsair H100i at 1.4v LLC 3 and 4X8 G.skill 3600 C16 Sammy b-die which no matter what won't go above 3430mhz , but does 3366 mhz C14 Stilts tight timings, so I am using those at 1.41v and soc 1.18125v. Now I have been happy as I reached both my chip and memory maximum stable OC for 24/7, but then all of a sudden everyone who said vsoc 1.2 or less is fine for 24/7 is now saying vsoc should be .95-1.05v. So I tried lowering to 1.1v and memory errors after 400%, so I put it back to 1.18125v vsoc. What is the deal? Obviously it needs more vsoc to drive 4 sticks and 1.2v was always said to be safe, so am I fine? Why is everyone keep lowering vsoc? And I am on newest beta bios C6H. Thanks


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HWInfo64.
> 
> How's your quartet of 290Xs?
> 
> Just tested the latest Driver and boom! terrible gains from the last time I have used it.


I retired all quad fire, thanks to mining craze sold most of them. Only thing i have left is 1 290x, 2x 390x, 2 furyx, and vega now... Really worried about vega so i may end up green team real soon. Thinking about a 1080ti if vega fails.

This Ryzen is pretty awesome though. Finally may have a gaming rig and get away from benching


----------



## TH558

Is there any way to individually overclock cores on ryzen?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Iam using a Custom loop just for the Cpu and that temp is with a ambient temp of 26cº Portugal is darn hot atm - cant tell you about the Windows' High Precision Event Timer for Ryzen i have no idea.
> 
> ****y pic


Nice rig. I figured it had to be a custom loop, I don't think I'll be able to do 3.9 Ghz with a temperature that will be healthy for the processor in the long term. My AIO cooler really isn't much better than a quality air cooler, it just looks much fancier and helps move the heat outside the case more efficiently.

Ryzen overclocking is much easier than Haswell was. That was a nightmare with like the 6-7 settings you have to juggle (unless you hit the silicon lottery and could overclock with 1 simple voltage change ;p).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Is there any way to individually overclock cores on ryzen?


Yes.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does anyone know if updating Windows 10 to the Creators version causes less freezing or crashing problems or more than just leaving it at current version. I am thinking about updating, but heard bad rumors about Ryzen and Creators. True or not true for stability?


Never had issues before or after CU.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Does anyone know if updating Windows 10 to the Creators version causes less freezing or crashing problems or more than just leaving it at current version. I am thinking about updating, but heard bad rumors about Ryzen and Creators. True or not true for stability?


For me Real Bench and IBT AVX cause my display output to freeze (sometimes for several seconds) since I upgraded to the Creators Update. The system is still stable and passes the tests but it is not usable at all during stress testing with those programs. Prime95 doesn't cause this.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

*At what clockspeed, voltage and cooling solution are people running their Ryzen CPU's at these days?*

I'm running 3700 at 1.155V at the time. Temps under 100% folding is 37'C, but I don't trust the sensor that much.







I'm using a XTX360 + XT240, Supremecy Evo, D5 etc.


----------



## gupsterg

FYI to members using Y-Cruncher as stability test.

It seems I have found a bug in latest version of Y-Cruncher. I contacted author. So will be doing further testing and relaying to author. So I advise anyone using Y-Cruncher stability tester to use v0.7.2.9469.

I know same OC profile has no issues in IBT AVX custom 13312MB (16GB installed on rig), custom x264, RealBench Stress mode, [email protected] on CPU/GPU, HCI Memtest, GSAT and normal case uses.

Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 drops some threads/low usage on my most used R7 1700 sample, if I use v0.7.2.9469 or v0.7.2.9468 there is no issues on same HW/FW/OS/settings. So far testing was limited to W10C Pro x64, later I will be testing in W7 Pro x64.

http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/versions.html

If anyone who also uses Y-Cruncher can test and report it would be handy







.


----------



## miklkit

Got up early this morning and after some browsing decided to see how this rig is doing on day 4. Ambients are 21C/71F.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> For me Real Bench and IBT AVX cause my display output to freeze (sometimes for several seconds) since I upgraded to the Creators Update. The system is still stable and passes the tests but it is not usable at all during stress testing with those programs. Prime95 doesn't cause this.


So after doing 100 voodoo steps to get Creators update to install, I am up and running. But yeah, I have the exact same problem, while Realbench stress testing every minute or so it freezes everything for a few seconds then resumes normally. *** is going on? How do we fix this?


----------



## gupsterg

Don't have this.

What I have found is Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 is fine in W7 Pro x64, where as W10C it can exhibit erratic behaviour.

TBH my preferred OS for daily use is W7 Pro x64, I also find for me gaming performance and benchmarking is better in W7.


----------



## CriticalOne

Well, I reached 3066 on my memory. It was just a matter of using the Try It feature and adjusting it for my specific memory timings. I could tune subtimings to get 3200, but I dont thing the hours of effort is worth 134MHz at the end of the day.

I've finally got the time to re-overclock my RYZEN. I would disregard my rig's settings as I don't think I was stress testing correctly.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> So after doing 100 voodoo steps to get Creators update to install, I am up and running. But yeah, I have the exact same problem, while Realbench stress testing every minute or so it freezes everything for a few seconds then resumes normally. *** is going on? How do we fix this?


I wish I'd know


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Funny you mention AIO.....I had a Corsair H110 on my old FX based chip. Corsair makes a handy bracket to adapt AM3 thing to AM4. Order that up in a flash. If my temps are normal, I am not as worried but just in case anyone was curious
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers
> 
> 
> 
> Cost more to ship than to buy but that it is what it is.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-Liquid-Cooler-AMD-AM4-Retention-Ring-Kit-/272637807321

i bought this one, shipping was cheaper.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Yes.


How? I really need to get my 1800x past 3.95Gz and the only way to do that is by individually overclocking cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> How? I really need to get my 1800x past 3.95Gz and the only way to do that is by individually overclocking cores.
Click to expand...

Can't you do that in Ryzen master? ( Not sure , I don't use it)


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> For me Real Bench and IBT AVX cause my display output to freeze (sometimes for several seconds) since I upgraded to the Creators Update. The system is still stable and passes the tests but it is not usable at all during stress testing with those programs. Prime95 doesn't cause this.


Thanks for letting me know this. I thought I had a bad overclock or something and it was driving me nuts. Wont be using Real Bench any more lol.


----------



## mus1mus

I doubt individual cores can be oc'ed seperately.


----------



## Irev

Hey fellas I know this thread has alot of info in it - it would be great if there was a OC guide for the stock wraith spire cooler - Im hoping to get mine to 3.8ghz @ 1.3v waiting on the cpu to arrive now.

Is anyone getting the wraith max cooler once it release?


----------



## gagac1971

i have the golden one 1800x...4.0 ghz whit 1.352v...just need advice how to avoid voltage to droop from 1.352v to 1.33v...need help guys...
thank you in advance


----------



## Irev

also another Q

I really like the wraith max cooler and the RGB aspect

however Im thinking should I instead go for a Hyper 212 evo and just slap a 120mm RGB fan on it instead?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Hey fellas I know this thread has alot of info in it - it would be great if there was a OC guide for the stock wraith spire cooler - Im hoping to get mine to 3.8ghz @ 1.3v waiting on the cpu to arrive now.
> 
> Is anyone getting the wraith max cooler once it release?


The process is simple. Don't shoot for hard numbers like [email protected] Instead, start with a conservative VCore like 1.15V/3600 MHz and check for the max clock you can get and observing temps while testing.

There are chips that doing so well with low VCore but starts demanding a lot after a certain clock. So best to get to know your chip first.

The stock cooler might have issues with temps once you get past the chip's efficiency curve. So I'd rather do it slow and gradually testing each 100MHz step to get a perfect balance of OC and temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i have the golden one 1800x...4.0 ghz whit 1.352v...just need advice how to avoid voltage to droop from 1.352v to 1.33v...need help guys...
> thank you in advance


4.0 @ 1.35 is pretty good but there are better ones.







Still, that is already very good for daily tasks.

VDroop is Normal and actually helps for safety. LLC Settings is a good place to start if the board has it. But looking at your values, they should be right where they should be.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> also another Q
> 
> I really like the wraith max cooler and the RGB aspect
> 
> however Im thinking should I instead go for a Hyper 212 evo and just slap a 120mm RGB fan on it instead?


If budget is tight, 212 will actually be right within Wraith Max's realm.

Hyper 212X is better than the EVO with thicker fins and closedly arranged heatpipes on the base. Comes with better mounting hardware too.

Go for the looks that you desire. It's pretty subjective to your own's personal taste.

That being said, there are better choices out there.


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go for the looks that you desire. It's pretty subjective to your own's personal taste.
> 
> That being said, there are better choices out there.


hmm yeah I've got a NH D15 noctua but im really wanting to go full RGB with this build... the fact that the noctua is so bulky and takes up so much room annoys me a little but I could just stick 2x 140mm RGB fans on it and be done with it.


----------



## coreykill99

so. not super Ryzen 7 related. but im so impressed with the platform in general.
I went to microcenter and picked up a few things yesterday to upgrade my other half's fx-6350 system
honestly this was a huge waste as she almost never uses it. but it gave me an excuse to support AMD some more. and I get to play with some new stuff again.
this M-ITX board is gonna be a pain though. there's like a 12mm thick thermal pad between the vrms and the sink.
as for the A320 board. it was 10$ if you buy it with the processor. thought it might be handy for something eventually.
I know the ram isn't the greatest but im curious as to how well it can be manually tweaked from a "budget" stick set


----------



## CriticalOne

Just did a quick overclock and got 3.5Ghz on 1.1875v. It seems like my problem is cooling; my case doesn't have the best of airflow so my parts tend to run warmer than everyone else's.

RYZEN really does experience instability at higher temperatures. I was running into the feedback of heat related instability > more voltage needed > more heat related instability > more voltage needed. Not fun.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Just did a quick overclock and got 3.5Ghz on 1.1875v. It seems like my problem is cooling; my case doesn't have the best of airflow so my parts tend to run warmer than everyone else's.
> 
> RYZEN really does experience instability at higher temperatures. I was running into the feedback of heat related instability > more voltage needed > more heat related instability > more voltage needed. Not fun.


what kind of cooler do you have on that, are you air cooling? and what temps are you seeing to think its heat related? @ 1.2v im not sure it would necessarily be heat related


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> what kind of cooler do you have on that, are you air cooling? and what temps are you seeing to think its heat related? @ 1.2v im not sure it would necessarily be heat related


I'm using the Wraith Spire.

At 3.5GHz @1.1875V I get a peak of 69C using LINPACK AVX.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> How? I really need to get my 1800x past 3.95Ghz and the only way to do that is by individually overclocking cores.


Your 1800x can OC to 4Ghz. Just add more vcore. Here I need 1.418v at LLC3 for 4Ghz

If you want 4.1Ghz you need way too much vcore to be safe.

Of course all that depends on your cooling. Previously I was using a Noctua 12inch tower cooler. It was decent but a bit too hot for 4Ghz. Once I got the AM4 bracket for my Tt water extreme 3 240mm rad dual fan temps went down, safe for 4Ghz.

About OCing individual CPUs.....sit and wait







is never gonna happen IMHO


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> I'm using the Wraith Spire.
> 
> At 3.5GHz @1.1875V I get a peak of 69C using LINPACK AVX.


69C dosent seem terrible.
is that TDIE or TCTL? what kind of issues are you experiencing to think its heat related instability?
is your system simply turning off leaving you with a black screen? or are you getting errors and freezes?
how long can you run the test for before it shows signs of issue?


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> 69C dosent seem terrible.
> is that TDIE or TCTL? what kind of issues are you experiencing to think its heat related instability?
> is your system simply turning off leaving you with a black screen? or are you getting errors and freezes?
> how long can you run the test for before it shows signs of issue?


Usually when stress testing the issues I get is that my peripherals shut off. My monitor stops receiving a signal, and my keyboard and mouse stop working as well. The compute keeps running but its functionally useless.

With my current overclock, I am issue free. I've tested using LINPACK AVX for 6.5 hours.

I'm not sure which temperature sensor OCCT uses for the CPU and Hwinfo64 reports TCTL and TDIE as the same thing.


----------



## mus1mus

OCCT is a power hog. Not really advisable.

Use Prime.


----------



## coreykill99

its likely not heat related then. its most likely Vcore. I was chasing this issue around in circles for several weeks thinking it was cooling. I would compund stresstest and push my chip up to something like 98C trying to get it to do it again and sometimes it would sometimes it wouldn't.

after asking around (think it was MUS who helped) . I started attacking voltage thinking maybe it wasnt as stable as I thought it was. it took 100mv to make my OC stable. I went from 1.3 all the way up to 1.42
I think it was in .0025mv steps. I finally caught the issue around 1.4 where it didn't matter what I threw at it it wouldn't crash anymore. however driving up the 100mv raised the heat so i pushed the clock and voltage back to 3.8 @ 1.2ish

with that spire id raise vcore and keep a very close eye on temps however see where you can get. I had mine reporting 90C on air and it was fine. however it would crash @ 92C as reported by ryzen master.
bump up the Vcore one notch and run IBT or PRIME small FFT just beat the hell out of the chip until it crashes. raise voltage and try again.
took several hours for me to run through them to where it wasn't crashing anymore.

TCTL and TDIE is the same on a 1700 chip

EDIT: does that say B350 msi mortar? which model exactly is that?
I havent played with the B350 series boards. but from earlier posts on this thread. and general consensus it seems OCing on some of those boards can be iffy. esp above 1.2~3 on Vcore
not that it cant be done it just needs to be done carefully. and with keeping close eyes on your VRM temps, at least until you are comfortable with the results. some of them dont seem to have the best solutions as far as VRM cooling. just keep that in mind.
but there are many more knowledgeable on the subject than me so you should direct any questions you have towards them. im sure they can help you.


----------



## miklkit

About win 10 creator. It installed itself a month or two ago on my FX system and I did not notice any difference at all. When putting this Ryzen rig together I pulled the HDs out of the FX and plugged them into the Ryzen. The only issue was I had to install new motherboard drivers.







It even activated win 10 by itself.









It seems to me that Ryzen isn't as robust as FX as it gets screen freezes while stress testing and sometimes when gaming it will deliver distorted sound for a second. I also get occasional hanging mouse problems.

Wish I knew the cure for that.


----------



## SuperZan

I haven't had anything like that myself. I did a clean install from the jump, though. Could be relevant.


----------



## miklkit

Well this Win10 install is 2 years old now, so there's that. OCed the whole time. But I have been having the mouse hanging from day one with the Ryzen and never had it with the FX except for the early days with the Sabertooth and its buggy AI Suite.

The mouse hanging is worst while it is booting up and it takes a lot longer to boot than the FX did. Maybe that is a clue.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well this Win10 install is 2 years old now, so there's that. OCed the whole time. But I have been having the mouse hanging from day one with the Ryzen and never had it with the FX except for the early days with the Sabertooth and its buggy AI Suite.
> 
> The mouse hanging is worst while it is booting up and it takes a lot longer to boot than the FX did. Maybe that is a clue.


My Windows10 installation is quite old...it was actually windows 8 once. So...pretty much since win8

It was on Intel hardware before. After migrating I have none of those issues you describe.

Maybe you can check with the DPC latency mon and see what's hanging.

http://download.cnet.com/LatencyMon/3000-2086_4-75300293.html


----------



## DocsThaName

Can someone take a look at these numbers and make sure everything looks ok?

1700x
Crosshair VI Hero
Vengence LPX 3200 RAM

set the manual core to 38 using 1.35 for voltage
3200mhz with 16-16-16-39 (Auto Voltages)

That is about All I changed using DOCP Standard Profile

Ran Prime 95 for about an hour and CPU temp hit a max of 75 (not represented in the picture)
Core Voltage never went above 1.286 for the duration even though HWinfo64 shows 1.331

**Does anyone have advice for getting accurate numbers through HWinfo64??

I have no idea what is reporting correctly. System was very stable so I'm thinking of pushing to 4.0 with this setup to see what i can accomplish.

Let me know what you think. I'm brand new to Ryzen and never really put much time and effort into overclocking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mus1mus

What LLC level did you use?

HWInfo is actually quite accurate with Voltage on the CH6.

Be aware that Corsair Link may be reading TCTL for temps. TDie is TCTL -20C.

That being said, 1.35 for 3.8 may be a bit high. Thus me saying, don't pursue hard numbers. Do it slow. You never know what the chip needs till you break her up gently.


----------



## rolocasquillo

This is as high I can go stable with my Ryzen 1700. Few more tweaks and it should be good to go. 35C idle and 70C full force.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> My Windows10 installation is quite old...it was actually windows 8 once. So...pretty much since win8
> 
> It was on Intel hardware before. After migrating I have none of those issues you describe.
> 
> Maybe you can check with the DPC latency mon and see what's hanging.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/LatencyMon/3000-2086_4-75300293.html


Dled that little doodad and played a game. The sound went wonky right away for a second while the scene was loading and LM gave this. 

This is actually a Win 8.1 install too that got upgraded to Win 10 2 years ago. I really disliked win 8.

So this problem seems to be hard drive and sound driver related.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Dled that little doodad and played a game. The sound went wonky right away for a second while the scene was loading and LM gave this.
> 
> This is actually a Win 8.1 install too that got upgraded to Win 10 2 years ago. I really disliked win 8.
> 
> So this problem seems to be hard drive and sound driver related.


well







now I guess you know where the problem is. That is a darn high latency peak right there.


----------



## SaccoSVD

should be more or less like this


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Usually when stress testing the issues I get is that my peripherals shut off. My monitor stops receiving a signal, and my keyboard and mouse stop working as well. The compute keeps running but its functionally useless.
> 
> With my current overclock, I am issue free. I've tested using LINPACK AVX for 6.5 hours.
> 
> I'm not sure which temperature sensor OCCT uses for the CPU and Hwinfo64 reports TCTL and TDIE as the same thing.


Same thing happens to my system once before i demanded 4 hours prime blend minimum i was just testing playing games(like a noob playing games is not enough to stress a CPU) well i left my PC on all night playing TV showss i got up to click on google chrome and bam black screen no light nothing but the fans in the PC was still spinning. Ryzen crashes in such a odd freaking way compared to several other processors i owned and OC or its the board doing that.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> How? I really need to get my 1800x past 3.95Gz and the only way to do that is by individually overclocking cores.


Ah that type of single core oc is not easily possible if at all. Not what you appear to be looking to do.

What motherboard bios and voltages are you using? Cooling can play a part as well.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can't you do that in Ryzen master? ( Not sure , I don't use it)


Ryzen Master is all cores though on some motherboards it will let you push the vrm beyond bios limits and other odd things like the fixed multi bugs occasionally. . Smart? erm. only if you're really on top of your game. 0 Sympathy for anyone who fries silicon after clicking ok with the big disclaimer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I doubt individual cores can be oc'ed seperately.


Article recently discusses determining core strengths , down core options, basic bench stuff some of which has been around for a while. Maybe, big maybe out of my butt, someone will find a way to capitalize with an oc. I would hope XFR already uses each cpu's "best" core. Someone would have to watch stock settings for a while to see if one in particular was favored then go hunt down individual core performance metrics...

Should only take a second....







now that I think of it there are a couple of guys who 'might' chase this down.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> should be more or less like this


I found the problems, methinks.









I think (hope!) I disabled the motherboard sound. I never installed drivers for it but it is best to disable it anyway.

The Fury has its own sound card too and it appears that the last time I updated its drivers I did not disable ALL of apps. Done now.

I installed the latest Creative X-FI drivers and uninstalled the old ones manually.

Now the only time there is any mouse stuttering is while it is booting. Once it boots the mouse is fine.

That is a nice little app and now my graphs look similar to yours.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can't you do that in Ryzen master? ( Not sure , I don't use it)
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master is all cores though on some motherboards it will let you push the vrm beyond bios limits and other odd things like the fixed multi bugs occasionally. . Smart? erm. only if you're really on top of your game. 0 Sympathy for anyone who fries silicon after clicking ok with the big disclaimer.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I doubt individual cores can be oc'ed seperately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article recently discusses determining core strengths , down core options, basic bench stuff some of which has been around for a while. Maybe, big maybe out of my butt, someone will find a way to capitalize with an oc. I would hope XFR already uses each cpu's "best" core. Someone would have to watch stock settings for a while to see if one in particular was favored then go hunt down individual core performance metrics...
> 
> Should only take a second....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I think of it there are a couple of guys who 'might' chase this down.
Click to expand...

So you can't use those individual settings below the core symbols?



I assumed it would let you by the look of it..... wrong again eh?


----------



## ericorg87

I finally got my AM4 bracket for my Cryorig H5 cooler and finally went on to try some overclocking.

I already knew my 1700 was some pretty bad silicon as I couldn't get 3.7 stable bellow 1.3volts, and didn't even try to test it higher with the stock spire cooler because temps would ramp up above 80c pretty fast.

Well, now with the H5 i finally tried 3.8ghz at 1.375 and it seemed to be stable without overheating (temps never reached 70 and stabilized at 69). I say "seemed" because I couldn't stress test (with x264, mind you) for more than 9 minuts as the VRM MOS temperature kept rising up and up with no signs to stabilize anytime soon on my Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. So I had to interrupt the test once it got to 96c.
I tried notching down to 3.75ghz and 1.35 volts and so far after 10 minutes it also reached 96c. I will try reducing the voltage a bit but I remember at 1.3 it was almost instant crash last time I tried.

I'm really frustrated wit this build. First I got a really bad 1700 piece, now I discover my Gigabyte has crap VRM cooling.

I was thinking about turning the H5 upwards (it is possible thanks to its bracket) and turning the backwared 120mm exhaust fan as an inward to blow cool air towards the VRM. Do you guys think that can help?

Here an album of the H5 build:



http://imgur.com/ysCX5


----------



## MaKeN

Are there any upcoming new x370 boards soon?


----------



## miklkit

That big giant fan zip tied to the case is more of a hurt than a help as it pulls air away from the H5 thus reducing its efficiency. You would be better off with a 120 or 140 fan placed in the top front location as an intake feeding more air to the H5, and also removing the I/O panel from the back of the case. The I/O panel blocks air flow and creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That big giant fan zip tied to the case is more of a hurt than a help as it pulls air away from the H5 thus reducing its efficiency. You would be better off with a 120 or 140 fan placed in the top front location as an intake feeding more air to the H5, and also removing the I/O panel from the back of the case. The I/O panel blocks air flow and creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are.


I spent several hours testing different setups of 140mm fans at different speeds, Trust me, that setup was by far the most efficient for cooling overall including the VRM. In fact, before this ryzen build using top-directed mount lead to a small 2 c improvmen in temps in my old 4790k compared to tradional back .poiting and no top exhaust. But difference was pretty small to the CPU temperature itselt, The advantage of the 200mm top exhaust fan is HUGE however for overall air-ambient inside the case and thus quite improves the temp of my GPU. I have an exceptional low 4c Delta-V (internal vs external air temperature) with this fan setup at lower noise than a 2.5 7200rpm notebook drive!

Anyway, the problem is not the CPu temperature, It is mroe than good enough. the probem is the VRM MOS sensor. I tried messing with my fan controller and tried increasing AND DECREASING both top and rear exhaust speed with no improvements. What I NEVER tried tough was what I suggested, use the back 120mm rear exhaust as intake instead.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> now I discover my Gigabyte has crap VRM cooling.


I've told people before.

Gigabyte uses extra-special aluminum from asteroids. So, it's very very expensive for them to use a bit more of it to make a proper heatsink. Be glad they used any at all!

(Seriously, maybe someone wants to start a new board company that will do things like put in a decent heatsink and update BIOS to fix things like the Skylake data corruption bug - looking at you, AsRock. I know that basic levels of competence are too much to ask from current companies. It made total sense, for instance, for ASUS to release the Crosshair Formula Z with no VRM temperature sensor. How about a crowd-funded Zen board?)


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I've told people before.
> 
> Gigabyte uses extra-special aluminum from asteroids. So, it's very very expensive for them to use a bit more of it to make a proper heatsink. Be glad they used any at all!
> 
> (Seriously, maybe someone wants to start a new board company that will do things like put in a decent heatsink and update BIOS to fix things like the Skylake data corruption bug - looking at you, AsRock. I know that basic levels of competence are too much to ask from current companies. It made total sense, for instance, for ASUS to release the Crosshair Formula Z with no VRM temperature sensor. How about a crowd-funded Zen board?)


Yeah but between the cheap B350 alternatives on my country it was the only one not over expensive and with proper 7.1 speaker layout. That ASUS prime as well as ASROCK with only 3 stereo jacks and no SPDIF are a bad joke.

Looks like I won't be staying with this kit for long, I'll have to sell it before Zen 2 is out and I lose value on it.

By the way. I managed a 3.7ghz 1.318 (apparently) stable overclock so far. VRM mos temperature stabilized at 92c. How bad would it be to run it for 8hours+? Anyone knows the rated temps of the mosfets on this board?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I found the problems, methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think (hope!) I disabled the motherboard sound. I never installed drivers for it but it is best to disable it anyway.
> 
> The Fury has its own sound card too and it appears that the last time I updated its drivers I did not disable ALL of apps. Done now.
> 
> I installed the latest Creative X-FI drivers and uninstalled the old ones manually.
> 
> Now the only time there is any mouse stuttering is while it is booting. Once it boots the mouse is fine.
> 
> That is a nice little app and now my graphs look similar to yours.


Awesome. I'm glad it helped







there's nothing more frustrating than having some glitch on the PC and not knowing what's going on.


----------



## DocsThaName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What LLC level did you use?
> 
> HWInfo is actually quite accurate with Voltage on the CH6.
> 
> Be aware that Corsair Link may be reading TCTL for temps. TDie is TCTL -20C.
> 
> That being said, 1.35 for 3.8 may be a bit high. Thus me saying, don't pursue hard numbers. Do it slow. You never know what the chip needs till you break her up gently.


LLC is still just set to Auto.

Leaving the manual 1.35 voltage the same (as being the "recommended" highest i would want to go, I turned it up to 3.9 then 4.0.

Below is it running a Prime95 Blend again at 4.0 using Ryzen Master monitor temp. (Staying below 60C)

Again the voltages are down bouncing from 1.286 to 1.264 shown in CPU-z while showing a consistent 1.325 in HWinfo64.

But the system is running stable and no crashes.

My question is where do I go from here??
Should I try to lower the core voltage to somewhere around that 1.325 it seems to be comfortable at while keeping LLC automatic?
Also I'm not too familiar with changing DRAM settings. Is the 3200MHz at 16-16-16-16-39 good or should I lower the timings a little and see what i can get? (Running at 1.330v currently)

I feel like I have a good system here and again I'm no expert so only basing my understanding off comparison numbers of other OC attempts.

Any help on here is always appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Banedox

Why does overcloking seem really low based on turbo frequencies.... thinking about just spending some saving on a new rig...

I am presently in a 5820k X99 AsRock Fatility but with a 780Ti, would get a 1070 to go with.... Convince me of Ryzen..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Convince me of Ryzen..


no need.... just see how desperate Intel is and you'll know how well ryzen is doing.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Why does overcloking seem really low based on turbo frequencies.... thinking about just spending some saving on a new rig...
> 
> I am presently in a 5820k X99 AsRock Fatility but with a 780Ti, would get a 1070 to go with.... Convince me of Ryzen..


Upgrading your rig is only worth it if you do production work that can use more cores. For gaming Ryzen is no upgrade for you, maybe even a slight downgrade depending on your clocks.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Got a question: Has anyone assembled a list of which boards have PS/2 ports?

Also, has anyone tested if _any_ native USB 2.0 ports work during Windows 7 installations?

I'm the OP of the Windows 7 and Ryzen thread, and it'd help a lot to have a master list people could refer to.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Got a question: Has anyone assembled a list of which boards have PS/2 ports?
> 
> Also, has anyone tested if _any_ native USB 2.0 ports work during Windows 7 installations?
> 
> I'm the OP of the Windows 7 and Ryzen thread, and it'd help a lot to have a master list people could refer to.


Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 HAS Ps/2 port and USb 2.0 yet they simply don't work on Windows 7 installation, even if you slipstream the USB drivers into the installation and configure compatibility mode on BIOS. I absolutely couldn't install Windows 7 on it.

I didn't try the method of installwing windows 7 on a different manching and them swapping the hard drive, however, but don't count on the PS2 port.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Got a question: Has anyone assembled a list of which boards have PS/2 ports?
> 
> Also, has anyone tested if _any_ native USB 2.0 ports work during Windows 7 installations?
> 
> I'm the OP of the Windows 7 and Ryzen thread, and it'd help a lot to have a master list people could refer to.


Not that I am aware of. My X 370 Titanium has one.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Got a question: Has anyone assembled a list of which boards have PS/2 ports?
> 
> Also, has anyone tested if _any_ native USB 2.0 ports work during Windows 7 installations?
> 
> I'm the OP of the Windows 7 and Ryzen thread, and it'd help a lot to have a master list people could refer to.


More than having a list of motherboards that support PS/2 ports or USB2.0s, maybe it'd be better if you create a guide on how to slipstream USB2.0 drivers on to the Windows Disk Media for better support or Ripping an iso your self and make it available for download?

There are guides all over the net for this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocsThaName*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What LLC level did you use?
> 
> HWInfo is actually quite accurate with Voltage on the CH6.
> 
> Be aware that Corsair Link may be reading TCTL for temps. TDie is TCTL -20C.
> 
> That being said, 1.35 for 3.8 may be a bit high. Thus me saying, don't pursue hard numbers. Do it slow. You never know what the chip needs till you break her up gently.
> 
> 
> 
> LLC is still just set to Auto.
> 
> Leaving the manual 1.35 voltage the same (as being the "recommended" highest i would want to go, I turned it up to 3.9 then 4.0.
> 
> Below is it running a Prime95 Blend again at 4.0 using Ryzen Master monitor temp. (Staying below 60C)
> 
> Again the voltages are down bouncing from 1.286 to 1.264 shown in CPU-z while showing a consistent 1.325 in HWinfo64.
> 
> But the system is running stable and no crashes.
> 
> My question is where do I go from here??
> Should I try to lower the core voltage to somewhere around that 1.325 it seems to be comfortable at while keeping LLC automatic?
> Also I'm not too familiar with changing DRAM settings. Is the 3200MHz at 16-16-16-16-39 good or should I lower the timings a little and see what i can get? (Running at 1.330v currently)
> 
> I feel like I have a good system here and again I'm no expert so only basing my understanding off comparison numbers of other OC attempts.
> 
> Any help on here is always appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Hard to tell from your screenshots but looks to me you sir have a very good chip to start with.

If you can, try the following:

1. Set your LLC to Level 2 - closest value to BIOS Voltage at Load from my tests.

2. Maintain that Voltage Value you have at the moment.

3. Use Prime 95 29.1 or 29.2 Custom Blend with 90% RAM to use.

RAM needs more info too. If those are B-Dies, you should be able to get more MHz or Tighter timings off it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Why does overcloking seem really low based on turbo frequencies.... thinking about just spending some saving on a new rig...
> 
> I am presently in a 5820k X99 AsRock Fatility but with a 780Ti, would get a 1070 to go with.... Convince me of Ryzen..


You have no reason to go Ryzen as of yet for purely Gaming. You don't even need to go X299 for the same usage.

OC figures is not like Intel. 4.0 is the goal most people like to get here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can't you do that in Ryzen master? ( Not sure , I don't use it)
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master is all cores though on some motherboards it will let you push the vrm beyond bios limits and other odd things like the fixed multi bugs occasionally. . Smart? erm. only if you're really on top of your game. 0 Sympathy for anyone who fries silicon after clicking ok with the big disclaimer.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I doubt individual cores can be oc'ed seperately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article recently discusses determining core strengths , down core options, basic bench stuff some of which has been around for a while. Maybe, big maybe out of my butt, someone will find a way to capitalize with an oc. I would hope XFR already uses each cpu's "best" core. Someone would have to watch stock settings for a while to see if one in particular was favored then go hunt down individual core performance metrics...
> 
> Should only take a second....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I think of it there are a couple of guys who 'might' chase this down.
Click to expand...

AFAIK, XFR can actually uses random cores. Will have to check. I think I saw my cores hitting 4.1 in no particular core from time to time.

Unlike with Intel's Broadwell-E that you have an option to lock a certain core for the purpose, Ryzen does this by sheer VCore applied. Thus the VCore figures too high when Core Performance Boost is enabled. i.e,

My chip has a default VCore value of 1.45 when leaving everything stock. 4.1GHz needs less that. And CPB off, VCore defaults to 1.15V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> now I discover my Gigabyte has crap VRM cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I've told people before.
> 
> Gigabyte uses extra-special aluminum from asteroids. So, it's very very expensive for them to use a bit more of it to make a proper heatsink. Be glad they used any at all!
> 
> (Seriously, maybe someone wants to start a new board company that will do things like put in a decent heatsink and update BIOS to fix things like the Skylake data corruption bug - looking at you, AsRock. I know that basic levels of competence are too much to ask from current companies. It made total sense, for instance, for ASUS to release the Crosshair Formula Z with no VRM temperature sensor. How about a crowd-funded Zen board?)
Click to expand...

Start yours now. That way you can help the community.

Spreading your personal hate in to the interwebs about these motherboards will get you nowhere.


----------



## CriticalOne

I figured out why overclocking is so difficult for me. Vdroop. I made this discovery when I was doing some test runs with Hwinfo64 open. Its the real reason why my overclocks are so poor. I wasn't actually using 1.25V to get 3.6GHz as my VCORE was dropping as low as 1.16V

The fix would be using LLC, right? Well, on my board it doesn't appear to be working. Either i'm using too low of an level or LLC isnt really working.

As they say, knowing is half the battle.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> I figured out why overclocking is so difficult for me. Vdroop. I made this discovery when I was doing some test runs with Hwinfo64 open. Its the real reason why my overclocks are so poor. I wasn't actually using 1.25V to get 3.6GHz as my VCORE was dropping as low as 1.16V
> 
> The fix would be using LLC, right? Well, on my board it doesn't appear to be working. Either i'm using too low of an level or LLC isnt really working.
> 
> As they say, knowing is half the battle.


Depending on your board, LLC should be able to counter that.

Need more details and screenshots for this.

Also, if you are looking at the right VCore figure in HWInfo, you should be able to compensate VDroop by applying more VCore to the chip to OC better.


----------



## Irev

Hey I really didn't do alot of research on x370 boards - I just chose the X370 MSI Carbon pro because of aesthetics .

Is this a good board? and is it easy to OC any advice on oc this thing


----------



## CriticalOne

It seems like other users of my board are reporting similar issues:

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284872.0

This is my testing setup. The current setup im running is 3.55GHZ and 1.2V as set in the BIOS. The "LLC 1 Mode" i'm currently using appears to give a slight bump to the set voltage, so it will appear as 1.208v in the following screenshots.

Nominative voltages are blue, real VCORE is in red.

Idle:



Load:



Edit: My apologies for how hard they are to see. Here's some magnification:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## westnyle

What is the lowest stable voltage i can run this 1800x at, and what clocks. Im currently 3.6 @ 1.2v

Also. is 2933 the max stable mhz people are getting on 32gb kits, my corsair kit is a dual rank samsung bdie.

I do see a big gain in video editing when i use 32gb ram, so im considering swapping back out this trident z rgb ram even tho i can get 3200 stable on it.

Im still running that **** L9x65 cooler, if you have to run at 1.3v or above that vooler is terrible. I have a 50$ d15 i found on kijiji im considering swapping into this rig too.

I sold my 1070 to a miner because of the craze and bought a 1060 for half the price, i dont see any game take a h it that i play too so its been a good week in ryzen land.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> What is the lowest stable voltage i can run this 1800x at, and what clocks. Im currently 3.6 @ 1.2v
> 
> Also. is 2933 the max stable mhz people are getting on 32gb kits, my corsair kit is a dual rank samsung bdie.
> 
> I do see a big gain in video editing when i use 32gb ram, so im considering swapping back out this trident z rgb ram even tho i can get 3200 stable on it.
> 
> Im still running that **** L9x65 cooler, if you have to run at 1.3v or above that vooler is terrible. I have a 50$ d15 i found on kijiji im considering swapping into this rig too.
> 
> I sold my 1070 to a miner because of the craze and bought a 1060 for half the price, i dont see any game take a h it that i play too so its been a good week in ryzen land.


So why are you not running at stock again. If anything went wrong at stock MSI or Amd would have to replace the parts.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Usually when stress testing the issues I get is that my peripherals shut off. My monitor stops receiving a signal, and my keyboard and mouse stop working as well. The compute keeps running but its functionally useless.
> 
> With my current overclock, I am issue free. I've tested using LINPACK AVX for 6.5 hours.
> 
> I'm not sure which temperature sensor OCCT uses for the CPU and Hwinfo64 reports TCTL and TDIE as the same thing.


It's your 4 phase VRM MSI board likely.

What is the VRM temp on the board?


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's your 4 phase VRM MSI board likely.
> 
> What is the VRM temp on the board?


50C; The Motherboard sensor for my board is the VRM.

Also please check out my previous post for an update concerning my issues with overclocking.


----------



## chew*

You guys are having all the fun meanwhile i am slammed with work and ahem other things. Not having fun yet...well...exciting part today was finger/fan and crap there goes another $20...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> It seems like other users of my board are reporting similar issues:
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284872.0
> 
> This is my testing setup. The current setup im running is 3.55GHZ and 1.2V as set in the BIOS. The "LLC 1 Mode" i'm currently using appears to give a slight bump to the set voltage, so it will appear as 1.208v in the following screenshots.
> 
> Nominative voltages are blue, real VCORE is in red.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> 
> Load:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My apologies for how hard they are to see. Here's some magnification:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For future notice, if you open the pic in a new window (windows or mobile)

You can see full res


----------



## jrcbandit

Can a Ryzen 1700x really require over 1.4 V core to get a stable 3.8 ghz overclock? I've had 0 luck overclocking so far, Prime95 Blend never gets past 1 hour, so far the highest I've gone is 1.39 V for core voltage.

Also, my FlareX memory seemed fine around stock voltage and SOC at 1.1 or 1.15, using "lightweight" stress tests but the one I really want to use is MemTest HCI to fully test it. I can't seem to test stability with MemTest because I keep getting blank screens a few minutes into the test; however, the computer seems to still be running fine as there are no Bios/Dr. Debug codes which would indicate a lockup. Is the blank screen due to memory instability or is it the processor needing higher voltage?


----------



## zeroibis

So finally got my build up to speed and I am able to run at 4ghz on my 1700 @ 1.425 and LLC 3 in bios. I am also running 32GB of ram at 3200 C14 using the XMP profile.

I forgot to screen cap prime 95 Small FFTs before I exited it but I ran it for a few hours with no issue and switched to HCI MemTest:


I am running a longer memtest now to validate.

Now currently as stated above I have a constant 4ghz OC and that 1.425 voltage. I would like to have my chip set so that it can clock down when it is not needing all that power and maybe settle for a lower clock of 3.9 if that allows me to do this. What is the best way to achieve this, do I need to be doing this in bios or should I set it back to stock and adjust some sort of dynamic OC via the ryzen master program?


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Can a Ryzen 1700x really require over 1.4 V core to get a stable 3.8 ghz overclock? I've had 0 luck overclocking so far, Prime95 Blend never gets past 1 hour, so far the highest I've gone is 1.39 V for core voltage.
> 
> Also, my FlareX memory seemed fine around stock voltage and SOC at 1.1 or 1.15, using "lightweight" stress tests but the one I really want to use is MemTest HCI to fully test it. I can't seem to test stability with MemTest because I keep getting blank screens a few minutes into the test; however, the computer seems to still be running fine as there are no Bios/Dr. Debug codes which would indicate a lockup. Is the blank screen due to memory instability or is it the processor needing higher voltage?


Mine needs 1.391v for 3.95ghz with llc2, soc 1.1v. The blank screen means an increase in core voltage is needed. Which board are you using? You may have an average 1700x but If i were you, this worked for me pulled my cpu and memory and reseat them, remove cmos battery and wait 10mins, reconnect and try again. After i had done that my system was more stable and helped bump me up in memory frequency (now at c14 3333mhz stable and can run 3466 but unstable, before it wouldnt post at 3466 at all. Hope that helps gl.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> 50C; The Motherboard sensor for my board is the VRM.
> 
> Also please check out my previous post for an update concerning my issues with overclocking.


Kitguru was able to get the board to 4GHz with LLC set to 4, so maybe 1 is the lowest LLC.

" Load voltage was around 1.376V using the Mode 4 LLC setting and this resulted in stability." (when set to 1.4V) - KitGuru


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Can a Ryzen 1700x really require over 1.4 V core to get a stable 3.8 ghz overclock? I've had 0 luck overclocking so far, Prime95 Blend never gets past 1 hour, so far the highest I've gone is 1.39 V for core voltage.
> 
> Also, my FlareX memory seemed fine around stock voltage and SOC at 1.1 or 1.15, using "lightweight" stress tests but the one I really want to use is MemTest HCI to fully test it. I can't seem to test stability with MemTest because I keep getting blank screens a few minutes into the test; however, the computer seems to still be running fine as there are no Bios/Dr. Debug codes which would indicate a lockup. Is the blank screen due to memory instability or is it the processor needing higher voltage?


Pretty sure it can. There are a number of people that need 1.4+ the go over 3.8.

Hell, I have a R5 1400 that has difficulty going over 3.8ghz and Ive seen a few hit 4+.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Can a Ryzen 1700x really require over 1.4 V core to get a stable 3.8 ghz overclock? I've had 0 luck overclocking so far, Prime95 Blend never gets past 1 hour, so far the highest I've gone is 1.39 V for core voltage.
> 
> Also, my FlareX memory seemed fine around stock voltage and SOC at 1.1 or 1.15, using "lightweight" stress tests but the one I really want to use is MemTest HCI to fully test it. I can't seem to test stability with MemTest because I keep getting blank screens a few minutes into the test; however, the computer seems to still be running fine as there are no Bios/Dr. Debug codes which would indicate a lockup. Is the blank screen due to memory instability or is it the processor needing higher voltage?


My 1800x on my Prime x370 Pro requires 1.425v at LLC2 or 1.418v at LLC3 to be fully stable at 4GHz.

HWInfo reports 1.38v vcore (SVI2 TFN) at full load. (1.418v LLC3 set in BIOS)

No problem as the temps are really good with my 240mm rad AIO.

Most (if not all) black screens are due to vcore. When RAM is not stable you get BSODs (WHEA or IRQ related)

A bit of a too low vcore can give you a seemingly stable OC, but sooner or later it will black screen, at load or idle. (my experience)

I found a fully stable OC is bullet proof...I can throw as many stress tests as I can and keep the system running for weeks without a single crash.

BTW: I don't run 24h Prime...I consider that stupid. Better run a couple of IBT standard tests (Intelli Burn Test), if that passes keep using your system, if it black screens randomly you need just a bit more vcore.


----------



## jrcbandit

Thanks for all of the advice. I'll definitely go higher voltage on the core until I obtain some stability. Wish I had a custom loop on this build but AIO Kraken will have to do. I'll grab IBT to try too, probably don't want to do Prime 95 blended for long hours without being there.

I might try clearing CMOS/reseating too. After upgrading the Taichi X370 to latest bios, I used the button on back to clear CMOS, but should I have used the jumper plus pull battery instead?


----------



## kushorange

Have you guys tried using a dynamic/offset voltage with high LLC on your boards? I have been using offset with high LLC since day 1 and its been the best balance.

You get the benefit of your VCore and CPU downclocking when idle. My idle is 1550mhz at 0.9v.

When gaming it will increase to 3850mhz and run at 1.31v

When running OCCT/P95 or any other heavy synthetic load it will boost to 1.36v as needed.

This has the benefit of only ramping up voltage and temp as needed. It saves power when just browsing or idle by down-volting. Temps stay below 75c under heaviest load, and 60c or lower when gaming.

I'm currently running a 1700 at 3.85ghz, with 3333mhz CAS14 memory, nvidia 1070 and a 960evo. Works great, and I recommend it!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> but should I have used the jumper plus pull battery instead?


No need to pull the battery.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice. I'll definitely go higher voltage on the core until I obtain some stability. Wish I had a custom loop on this build but AIO Kraken will have to do. I'll grab IBT to try too, probably don't want to do Prime 95 blended for long hours without being there.
> 
> I might try clearing CMOS/reseating too. After upgrading the Taichi X370 to latest bios, I used the button on back to clear CMOS, but should I have used the jumper plus pull battery instead?


That's a board whre you don't need to worry about hardware temps other than cpu. The owner's thread for it has some solid experience in it. if you are having trouble after flashing battery pull and cmos clear sure. extra effort not necessarily needed but getting it cleared in one certain go is handy at times.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Mine needs 1.391v for 3.95ghz with llc2, soc 1.1v.


Is this a base voltage of 1.391 or under full load?

I have a 1700X and at 3.9Ghz need a fully loaded voltage of 1.355 to successfully pass Prime95, IBT and AIDA stress testing. This results in a vcore of roughly 1.4v to combat vdroop and ensure under full load the vcore never drops below that required 1.355v. This is with LLC set to auto which from everything I've read is the safest and smartest option even if it results in needing a slightly higher base vcore than you other wise could achieve with more aggressive LLC settings. This is a 100% stable overclock that's past days worth of stress testing, gaming, desktop and normal usage. In gaming the CPU will draw around 1.38-1.4v, but that's not under full load the CPU at the most draws around 75w in normal usage.

We really need to standardise the way we report our overclocking results. Some people seem to be basing their 'overclock' successes on almost no real stress testing. Others are very through and their results are based on hours upon hours of stress testing, real world usage and benchmarking. It makes it quite difficult for me to read between the lines and see how my chip and overclock compares to others. There was one guy here posting he had a 1700x running at 3.9Ghz @ 1.25v load, I look at the images he posted and it seems this was based off a 6 minute Prime95 run..... I found anything less than 1.355v under load for Prime95 my chip would crash, some times it would be in minutes, other times it would take hours. 6 minutes is just a joke and you shouldn't even be posting results like that without clarifying they're initial and not proven stable.


----------



## mus1mus

One guy even posted a 4.2 using Aida64 with CPU+FPU+Memory ticked and claims he's using the best test setting for Ryzen. Where one of his 4.1 OC (IIRC) screens show a thread failing on Prime.









Contradicted his post with several side to side test comparison and I am still the one who's wrong.









Anyway, [email protected] seems to be in the ballpark of things for this platform.


----------



## matthew87

And it really comes down to what level of llc you run. I can get my 1700x running at 1.36v 100% stable in any stress test for days with llc set to level 4 or 5. But thats very aggressive and we know from people who've tested with oscillators and probes that the CPU vcore will overshoot by 75-100mv which can potentially damage the CPU.

So a lower llc results in higher base vcore but protects against the overshoot that you won't see in software monitoring programs like HWInfo but is present and real.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Mine is bencheable @ 4ghz not even close to be stable lol sometimes it crash. This with 1.53V board maxed out entirely with LLC1 lol

Why ppl lie on this forums jeez, what i find amazing is you put proof and they still call you a liar XD

So it doesnt matter anyway...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> And it really comes down to what level of llc you run. I can get my 1700x running at 1.36v 100% stable in any stress test for days with llc set to level 4 or 5. But thats very aggressive and we know from people who've tested with oscillators and probes that the CPU vcore will overshoot by 75-100mv which can potentially damage the CPU.
> 
> So a lower llc results in higher base vcore but protects against the overshoot that you won't see in software monitoring programs like HWInfo but is present and real.


Just to add:
Low LLC settings will result in a lower VCore Value under load. That is a given. That is why we ask for Load Voltage rather than VCore Applied in the BIOS.

If Higher LLC helps, that is due to the higher Load Voltage you can attain. To counter that with Low LLC, just test to get to the same VCore Level Under Load on each setting.

That being said, Gigabyte X370s benefit from LLC set to Maximum. VCore under Load values kept the same, it could be something we can't read such as Switching Frequency that comes in to play. But not really sure about that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Mine is bencheable @ 4ghz not even close to be stable lol sometimes it crash. This with 1.53V board maxed out entirely with LLC1 lol
> 
> Why ppl lie on this forums jeez, what i find amazing is you put proof and they still call you a liar XD
> 
> So it doesnt matter anyway...


1.53


















that same guy has a lower quality chip than I have yet claims to reach 4.2 stable.









Reads the wrong VCore on his claims too.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

you got bad sillicon you got bad sillicon.... At least i can say i did push as max i can even if required 1.530v








That just creates confusion for the rest of the users. Thats how i see it.

End of story...


----------



## soulwrath

damn 3.9 @ 1,4v for Ryzen 7 platform o.o damn


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just to add:
> Low LLC settings will result in a lower VCore Value under load. That is a given. That is why we ask for Load Voltage rather than VCore Applied in the BIOS.


The issue is some people are reporting their 'load' vcore under light/moderate workloads like gaming.

There's a huge difference in vcore and vdroop between running Prime95 and say Battlefield One or CineBench.

Under BF1 my 1700x @ 3.9Ghz can run 100% stable in games at 1.33v.
Under Prime95 in place stress test anything less than 1.35v will result in black screen crashes. It could take minutes or in one case 4 hours to crash with anything less than 1.35v.

Even in Prime95 you need to let it run for a while before you can establish the base 'stable' vcore. Different sized workloads in Prime95 will require different vcore and current and load the CPU up more than others. So a 30 minute run of Prime95 doesn't establish anything factual in terms of 'stable' minimum vcore. It will certainly give us a 'rough' idea, that you're close to finding and establishing a base stable vcore, but it's not yet definitive.

When people report their load vcore they need to ensure it's based on absolute maximum load and stress they can put the CPU under. So under stress testing tools like AIDA64, Prime95, IBT, after running for a number of hours at the very minimum what is the reported minimum vcore the CPU successfully passed every test you threw at it. **** off if all you're doing is a 30 minute test, so too if your tests consist of nothing but playing a couple video games or running a couple runs of CineBench. They mean jack **** and only serve to muddy the waters for those of us wanting genuine info. BTW this comment isn't directed at you mus1mus, but rather some others who continually post useless results. Also you need to check that all 16 threads of Prime95 have successfully passed, I've come across 3 screenshots here from people showcasing their overclocks where its clear one or more Prime95 threads have failed and stopped. It seems they haven't even bloody noticed or checked their own overclock and stress test results yet there they are showing off their '1.35v' 4.0Ghz overclock....

To establish stability you need to find the minimum 100% stable voltage under the most intensive and stressful workloads. A voltage that results in the CPU never crashing regardless of workload at the desired clock speed. Taking my CPU again as an example, it is 100% stable at a vcore of 1.33 in Battlefield 1 and other games. It's never once crashed in days worth of gaming at 1.33v @ 3.9Ghz. But if I fire up Prime95 and push the chip it will crash, 1.33v is not enough to run Prime95 stable. Thus I cannot say my chip is stable at 1.33v, it's bloody well not if it crashes in stress testing apps regardless of how stable it is at this given vcore in other programs or standard workloads. It also doesn't matter that in the 'real world' I'd never load up the CPU like Prime95 does, it's not ******* stable if it can't pass hours upon hours of Prime95 at a given voltage.
Quote:


> If Higher LLC helps, that is due to the higher Load Voltage you can attain. To counter that with Low LLC, just test to get to the same VCore Level Under Load on each setting.


The issue is software sensors like that inside the Ryzen chip and the motherboard's VRM voltage sensors do not show overshoot effects of high LLC.

There's been numerous instances where people have pulled out oscillators and multimeters and shown that under high levels of LLC there's overshoot in the range of 75mv being added to the CPU that HWinfo, Ryzen Master, Asus AI and other software monitoring software don't show even factoring in the power plane. The Asus ROG board has outputs on the board for multimeters and probing and it's telling a very different story to the software sensors. For example 1.40v in BIOS was outputting up to 1.47v at the VRMs with LLC at level 5.

This places more stress on the FETs, VRMs etc. It may well be more dangerous and detrimental to the longevity of the CPU than running high base vcore with lower levels or auto LLC.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just to add:
> Low LLC settings will result in a lower VCore Value under load. That is a given. That is why we ask for Load Voltage rather than VCore Applied in the BIOS.
> 
> If Higher LLC helps, that is due to the higher Load Voltage you can attain. To counter that with Low LLC, just test to get to the same VCore Level Under Load on each setting.
> 
> That being said, Gigabyte X370s benefit from LLC set to Maximum. VCore under Load values kept the same, it could be something we can't read such as Switching Frequency that comes in to play. But not really sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that same guy has a lower quality chip than I have yet claims to reach 4.2 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reads the wrong VCore on his claims too.


All top tier boards and not so top tier boards switching frequency are posted by somewhere in the great depths of the vrm thread.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> The issue is some people are reporting their 'load' vcore under light/moderate workloads like gaming.
> 
> There's a huge difference in vcore and vdroop between running Prime95 and say Battlefield One or CineBench.
> 
> Under BF1 my 1700x @ 3.9Ghz can run 100% stable in games at 1.33v.
> Under Prime95 in place stress test anything less than 1.35v will result in black screen crashes. It could take minutes or in one case 4 hours to crash with anything less than 1.35v.
> 
> Even in Prime95 you need to let it run for a while before you can establish the base 'stable' vcore. Different sized workloads in Prime95 will require different vcore and current and load the CPU up more than others. So a 30 minute run of Prime95 doesn't establish anything factual in terms of 'stable' minimum vcore. It will certainly give us a 'rough' idea, that you're close to finding and establishing a base stable vcore, but it's not yet definitive.
> 
> When people report their load vcore they need to ensure it's based on absolute maximum load and stress they can put the CPU under. So under stress testing tools like AIDA64, Prime95, IBT, after running for a number of hours at the very minimum what is the reported minimum vcore the CPU successfully passed every test you threw at it. **** off if all you're doing is a 30 minute test, so too if your tests consist of nothing but playing a couple video games or running a couple runs of CineBench. They mean jack **** and only serve to muddy the waters for those of us wanting genuine info. BTW this comment isn't directed at you mus1mus, but rather some others who continually post useless results. Also you need to check that all 16 threads of Prime95 have successfully passed, I've come across 3 screenshots here from people showcasing their overclocks where its clear one or more Prime95 threads have failed and stopped. It seems they haven't even bloody noticed or checked their own overclock and stress test results yet there they are showing off their '1.35v' 4.0Ghz overclock....
> 
> To establish stability you need to find the minimum 100% stable voltage under the most intensive and stressful workloads. A voltage that results in the CPU never crashing regardless of workload at the desired clock speed. Taking my CPU again as an example, it is 100% stable at a vcore of 1.33 in Battlefield 1 and other games. It's never once crashed in days worth of gaming at 1.33v @ 3.9Ghz. But if I fire up Prime95 and push the chip it will crash, 1.33v is not enough to run Prime95 stable. Thus I cannot say my chip is stable at 1.33v, it's bloody well not if it crashes in stress testing apps regardless of how stable it is at this given vcore in other programs or standard workloads. It also doesn't matter that in the 'real world' I'd never load up the CPU like Prime95 does, it's not ******* stable if it can't pass hours upon hours of Prime95 at a given voltage.
> The issue is software sensors like that inside the Ryzen chip and the motherboard's VRM voltage sensors do not show overshoot effects of high LLC.
> 
> There's been numerous instances where people have pulled out oscillators and multimeters and shown that under high levels of LLC there's overshoot in the range of 75mv being added to the CPU that HWinfo, Ryzen Master, Asus AI and other software monitoring software don't show even factoring in the power plane. The Asus ROG board has outputs on the board for multimeters and probing and it's telling a very different story to the software sensors. For example 1.40v in BIOS was outputting up to 1.47v at the VRMs with LLC at level 5.
> 
> This places more stress on the FETs, VRMs etc. It may well be more dangerous and detrimental to the longevity of the CPU than running high base vcore with lower levels or auto LLC.


Asus measure points are junk. Socket with meter or ocilliscope @ socket or waste of time and useless data.

I do not care enough about being 100% right with an occiloscope to buy or use one.

At the end of the day when on ln2 or air...the occiloscope means nothing as you are still at the mercy of silicon.


----------



## TISSUEMAN

[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3090207/width/200/height/400]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3090207/width/200/height/400[/URL][/B]

Trying to figure out the difference in CPU temp between the two apps. The +20 degree cpu package temp from Corsair Link worries me. Does Ryzen Master look about right?


----------



## chew*

Trust RM nothing else.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Mine needs 1.391v for 3.95ghz with llc2, soc 1.1v.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a base voltage of 1.391 or under full load?
> 
> I have a 1700X and at 3.9Ghz need a fully loaded voltage of 1.355 to successfully pass Prime95, IBT and AIDA stress testing. This results in a vcore of roughly 1.4v to combat vdroop and ensure under full load the vcore never drops below that required 1.355v. This is with LLC set to auto which from everything I've read is the safest and smartest option even if it results in needing a slightly higher base vcore than you other wise could achieve with more aggressive LLC settings. This is a 100% stable overclock that's past days worth of stress testing, gaming, desktop and normal usage. In gaming the CPU will draw around 1.38-1.4v, but that's not under full load the CPU at the most draws around 75w in normal usage.
> 
> We really need to standardise the way we report our overclocking results. Some people seem to be basing their 'overclock' successes on almost no real stress testing. Others are very through and their results are based on hours upon hours of stress testing, real world usage and benchmarking. It makes it quite difficult for me to read between the lines and see how my chip and overclock compares to others. There was one guy here posting he had a 1700x running at 3.9Ghz @ 1.25v load, I look at the images he posted and it seems this was based off a 6 minute Prime95 run..... I found anything less than 1.355v under load for Prime95 my chip would crash, some times it would be in minutes, other times it would take hours. 6 minutes is just a joke and you shouldn't even be posting results like that without clarifying they're initial and not proven stable.
Click to expand...

While I agree with you (ask Mus about my feelings on stability)

It won't happen. People seen to think that they are stable because stress tests are "unrealistic loads ", we know that's false.. But good luck explaining to them...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TISSUEMAN*
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out the difference in CPU temp between the two apps. The +20 degree cpu package temp from Corsair Link worries me. Does Ryzen Master look about right?


Fixed


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> People seen to think that they are stable because stress tests are "unrealistic loads ", we know that's false.. But good luck explaining to them...


That includes Anandtech, sadly.

That's the same site, though, that thinks it's smart to downclock RAM when reviewing Ryzen to JEDEC specs. Just because.

Don't need to be stable for overclocking.

Don't need to use safe voltages, necessarily, either.

But, sure, we'll pretend commodity enthusiast hardware is enterprise stuff that desperately needs to adhere to JEDEC.


----------



## chew*

Well if it makes you feel better my Threadripper "report" not review as i lack the fancy graphs and video editing for the sake of not really caring...will have prime 95 runs with a min of 24 hours. 0 results shown will exceed those speeds deemed 24hr stable







.

Throttled back prime 95 runs will be discarded as well.

Oh and memory will certainly will not be in jedec or necessarily in spec. My requirement for reviews is a fixed vdimm of 1.35 and a 24h pass in prime with 90% memory allocated...anything else is game on.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one bud. Is your chip a decent one?


----------



## chew*

They are pre release qualification samples so i doubt it. Retails most likely better. What i show will be worst case.

Anything I show should be attainable or exceedable by my standards to be considered legit.

For me its not about the wow look how high i can oc this. It is about representing what the 90 percentile can achieve in the real world.

The ln2 or phase change results can come later. The majority market is not going to shell out $800-1000 just for ln2 runs.

Edit...Oh btw I am breaking my tradition on this chip ( no benching on a box )....its alot for people to shell out...so i am building it in a case for final results which is about as real as it gets.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Asus measure points are junk. Socket with meter or ocilliscope @ socket or waste of time and useless data.
> 
> I do not care enough about being 100% right with an occiloscope to buy or use one.
> 
> At the end of the day when on ln2 or air...the occiloscope means nothing as you are still at the mercy of silicon.


What's your personal opinion on the use of LLC?

I've head mixed things, some people say it's typically fine up to moderate levels but just stay away from the extreme end, others say avoid touching it at all and just keep dialing vcore up to offset vdroop as the increased base vcore will be offset by avoiding/limiting overshoot and thus better long term for the CPU.


----------



## chew*

Depends on the board. I use it to get set voltages in bios to match actual voltages @ socket so i am not playing a game of tag in the dark.

Some undershoot some overshoot so compensation varies.

I know my chips well. For the most part if socket voltage is right my chips do same board to board.


----------



## chew*

The future home of a Ryzen Thread ripper review rig.


----------



## rjeftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The future home of a Ryzen Thread ripper review rig.


I love seeing the stack of motherboards!







I think I will finally order a Tacihi sometime this week, lol.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> I love seeing the stack of motherboards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will finally order a Tacihi sometime this week, lol.


No one can say i am biassed lol


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Depends on the board. I use it to get set voltages in bios to match actual voltages @ socket so i am not playing a game of tag in the dark.
> 
> Some undershoot some overshoot so compensation varies.
> 
> I know my chips well. For the most part if socket voltage is right my chips do same board to board.


What about the ROG C6H to be specific?

This is the board i own and have read and been told very different opinions/recommendations on using LLC.


----------



## chew*

Got an accurate dmm? I would just measure @ socket and set.

I can guarantee the "measure pad" vs socket is off by at least .03v but even board to board there is variance.

I think mine was .05 variance. I am fairly certain highest llc on mine overshot by .01v @ socket.

To counter any spikes I just run 1.4v or under.

Even a psu can change outcome so best to test your own tbh.

My psu is a dinosaur but old reliable 1200watt single rail 100 amp 12v tank.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> They are pre release qualification samples so i doubt it. Retails most likely better. What i show will be worst case.
> 
> Anything I show should be attainable or exceedable by my standards to be considered legit.
> 
> For me its not about the wow look how high i can oc this. It is about representing what the 90 percentile can achieve in the real world.
> 
> The ln2 or phase change results can come later. The majority market is not going to shell out $800-1000 just for ln2 runs.
> 
> Edit...Oh btw I am breaking my tradition on this chip ( no benching on a box )....its alot for people to shell out...so i am building it in a case for final results which is about as real as it gets.


Jonathan posted a CB score on the bot on a validation board. I think that was 5200Mhz.









Pretty good IMO.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Jonathan posted a CB score on the bot on a validation board. I think that was 5200Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good IMO.


Having done internal results myself I would say that was not a single cpu tested









Retail chip did 5.4 cb on 1800x however so early samples vs random retails it bodes well.

Of course...ln2 is quite a bit colder than normal ambients.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Jonathan posted a CB score on the bot on a validation board. I think that was 5200Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Having done internal results myself I would say that was not a single cpu tested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail chip did 5.4 cb on 1800x however so early samples vs random retails it bodes well.
> 
> Of course...ln2 is quite a bit colder than normal ambients.
Click to expand...

I get that.









But still, good to see some good results this early.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Damn man this extreme runs haven't been that exciting in years im glad amd is back at the cpu business. Now i cant even think or a better refined ryzen chip with better gains .

They have the ipc and the combination all they need to do is refinements on the sillicon.

That and os/code optimization ryzen needs this asap.


----------



## zeroibis

OK so I finished a 15 hour run of HCI MemTest:



As stated previously I ran small fft to verify cpu overclock before the MemTest but I do not have pics of that.

I did run another Prime95 test, this time the blend test because as Chew has stated earlier this one can crash where others did not. I only ran it for about 1.5 hours but thing had been leveled off temp wise after the first few min.



The only time I would see the vcore voltage drop to 1.394 was when the chip was getting over 63C on the core. It would then seen to ramp it back up when the core temps slid back down a bit again.

Note that I am not even running cooling system at 100% during this test. My fan curve is set to run at 100% when at 3.5 delta T. I am considering making an override that will set fans to 100% if core temps exceed 55C. I can hold at 3.5 delta T with the cpu running Prime 95 and gpu running furmark or other heat generator at the same time.

One question I do have is if the p-state overclocking is even worth bothering with? I mean 99% of the time my chip is going to be under 45C (it holds just above this when under full load in real workloads).

@chew* Do you have any recommendation on if a p-state OC would be worth it or if I am fine just leaving things they way they are? I know that you have a lot of experience with where the limits on these things are and if the only thing I can gain from a p state OC is some power savings I do not care. I just want to ensure I am not running my chip too close to the edge for a daily driver that I should worry about its long term reliability.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

guys playing with pstates or offsets is a hazzle thats why i never bother with them.. When you think you have it set it will offset you and bang stability crash..
At least with static + llc you know what to expect.

I like my old school static voltage and cpu c states is more easy and more reliable for overclocking


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Damn man this extreme runs haven't been that exciting in years im glad amd is back at the cpu business. Now i cant even think or a better refined ryzen chip with better gains .
> 
> They have the ipc and the combination all they need to do is refinements on the sillicon.
> 
> That and os/code optimization ryzen needs this asap.


compiler specific to amd's zeppelin would probably help...........


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> compiler specific to amd's zeppelin would probably help...........


turning HPET off on cpu bottlenecks seems to give amd a nice boost too aswell.

if you sport a high end gpu and play on 1080P it also benefits if you underclock the card you get better framerates than trying to push it to her limits..

im testing everything and anything under the sun, im seeing the differences.. Windows 7 is the best for ryzen in my case.

its been a fun ride since the start lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Thats on 1080P everything max out on game the 1080 ti underclocked lol windows 7






You know whats even funnier? i did that test with affinity to only the SMT cores

You would think why trying to set those type of limits.. Well you see the results right there bad code/os.

ROTR similar scenario lol
some games dx11 vs dx12 as well.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

not too shabby for a $99 mobo @ chew

4ghz


just basic timings nothing touch yet


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> What about the ROG C6H to be specific?
> 
> This is the board i own and have read and been told very different opinions/recommendations on using LLC.


On the C6H LLC2 is the recommended level to avoid ringing above the set voltage. This is according to Raja of Asus in the Asus C6H Overclocking thread. I'd dig for it for you, but I'll let you do the searching.









I'm not 100% happy with LLC2 though. It droops pretty heavily. Whatever, I'm 3.9GHz stable at 1.3375v so I can't complain.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> On the C6H LLC2 is the recommended level to avoid ringing above the set voltage. This is according to Raja of Asus in the Asus C6H Overclocking thread. I'd dig for it for you, but I'll let you do the searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% happy with LLC2 though. It droops pretty heavily. Whatever, I'm 3.9GHz stable at 1.3375v so I can't complain.


I think they actually recommended against using LLC at all. Elmor and Raja. Using LLC is just masking (making you think you are selecting lower volts in bios) it, when in the end it requires the same load voltage anyways (after vdroop). Since AMD uses C-States and P-States (if enabled), it doesn't even end up using the voltage set at idle (even though it appears higher than if you don't use LLC).

Basically, only thing you are gaining is being able to tell people you set lower voltages than without LLC while risking voltage spikes, which can rise up to 0.1v and higher with higher levels of LLC.


----------



## chew*

I do not get very technical but lets look at it this way. If there is droop of say .07-.10 v with 0 llc then what is it really. You nail it in prime it droops from 1.40 to 1.300 you end prime it spikes to 1.40.

A voltage jump is a spike no matter how you look at it.

The only difference is one is an off load spike one is an on load spike.

On load spike being the less safe of the 2.

Its overclocking. Nothing is guaranteed forever...not even the chip is even when run @ stock.

That said I have slammed the chips every way possible.

The only degradation i have noted is based on agesa version and prime version I use and its a downgrade not a degrade.

Earlier versions clock higher both agesa and prime wise...newer does not.


----------



## finalheaven

Except the spike only goes up to what you set your voltage to. vDroop is known by AMD and Intel and is purposefully left alone. They don't enable LLC by default even though they probably could.

However, if you set your voltage to 1.4v and then use use high levels of LLC you can spike to 1.5v (0.1v above what you set your voltage in bios), which is the real concern with the on-load spike.

However, I agree that overclocking is overclocking and there is risk associated with everything. But 1.5v idle is safer than 1.5v on load (as Chew has stated). Further, C-States and P-States will ensure that not even 1.5v is used during idle, while if you use 1.4v + high LLC, you may spike to 1.5v under load. Most people do not and did not account for this.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I've always been a little leery of putting very strong LLC on a CPU, because of this article which explains how voltage spikes can exceed rated specs when using LLC willy-nilly.


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, it can spike higher. Easily.


----------



## chew*

The worst part is even with the most expensive meter you will not see this.

You can by a cheap handheld occiloscope at microcenter for around like $150 that looks like what buildzoid uses. Does the job but cheap is cheap.

I personally just do not care enough to use one because like i said after all is said and done the silicon itself dictates what you can and can not do.

The ocilloscope will not make it oc better.


----------



## CriticalOne

So should I just set a higher vCORE in the BIOS than using LLC?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> So should I just set a higher vCORE in the BIOS than using LLC?


wouldnt hurt to try. Keep an eye on load voltages ,that will tell you how much you need to compensate for vdroop. Lowest at a given bios setting being key.


----------



## miklkit

There is an old thread around here somewhere with pics and stuff that shows how LLC works very well. After reading it years ago I decided that the less LLC used the better just because of the big spikes it delivers.

That said, it depends on the motherboard as some need more LLC than others.


----------



## hurricane28

This is how LLC should work:


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Llc is not that hard to figure out.

What i didnt know is msi have it backwards as im an asus user. but this mobo in particular was working fine on auto so i didnt need to touch llc.

Put vcore test without llc first.

Use something with avx for spikes..
Avx is the only thing it will give you nasty spikes.

Set llc to get as close to ur manual set vcore under load watch x spikes again.

Its not going to be perfect ur goal is to get it as close to ur manual vcore with no much variation.

Also watch for vdroops low llcs higher vdroop.


----------



## martinhal

https://valid.x86.fr/crez3f



My attempt so far. Wish I could figure out how to overcome the bug that locks my multiplier to 15.5 ....


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/crez3f
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt so far. Wish I could figure out how to overcome the bug that locks my multiplier to 15.5 ....


Me too. I got it working with the last OC but this one is stuck at 1554 and I don't remember how to unstick it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

when they were saying ryzen likes ram they werent joking lol

holy cow


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Me too. I got it working with the last OC but this one is stuck at 1554 and I don't remember how to unstick it.


Try dropping the multiplier on bios a couple notch back save exit bios come back to bios put ur desire multi save again and check if it sticks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is how LLC should work:


a better explanation

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

which also shows the peak voltage, aka more then you set in bios


----------



## MaKeN

Guys, so the TR 1900x would be like ryzen 1800x z but with added pcie lanes? Can we hope for a better performance? Or we can buy that rx vega pack and save money on going 1800x instead of 1900x?

Lets say going with x399 msi pro carbon is like380$ for a mb, 550$ for 1900x and 500$ for a rx vega 64.

Or you get limited rx 64 with a 100$ discount for 1800x with lets say x370 and total end up like a lot less money spent, just for those pcie lanes?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Guys, so the TR 1900x would be like ryzen 1800x z but with added pcie lanes? Can we hope for a better performance? Or we can buy that rx vega pack and save money on going 1800x instead of 1900x?


More likely just a touch less or a touch more app dependant. Gains quad channel losses 2 die communication latency.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Try dropping the multiplier on bios a couple notch back save exit bios come back to bios put ur desire multi save again and check if it sticks


Nope. Will not stick. In fact now I can not put it back to auto. If I specify the multi only auto voltage works which undervolts it. If I set the voltage it will only run at 1550mhz.


----------



## MaKeN

Goingwith: 380$ a mobo+ 500$ rx vega 64 ( i own a r9 390 and a freesinc mon, so changing a monitor isnt an option) + 550 $for tr 1900x = 1430$ no tax or what ever

Vs

Rx vega 64 limited (100$ discount) so its 500$ + 350$ for a 1800x and 250$ for asrock fatal1ty gaming. So its 1100$ and in the end its -100$ from the combo so its 1000$ vs 1430$ if im right.
So its 1800x vs 1900x
Coming from intel, idkn what to do


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Goingwith: 380$ a mobo+ 500$ rx vega 64 ( i own a r9 390 and a freesinc mon, so changing a monitor isnt an option) + 550 $for tr 1900x = 1430$ no tax or what ever
> 
> Vs
> 
> Rx vega 64 limited (100$ discount) so its 500$ + 350$ for a 1800x and 250$ for asrock fatal1ty gaming. So its 1100$ and in the end its -100$ from the combo so its 1000$ vs 1430$ if im right.
> So its 1800x vs 1900x
> Coming from intel, idkn what to do


I'd suggest waiting til reviews come out.

We don't know yet the effect of Quad Channel on gaming.

But that deal to get Vega and Ryzen is very appealing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Try dropping the multiplier on bios a couple notch back save exit bios come back to bios put ur desire multi save again and check if it sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Will not stick. In fact now I can not put it back to auto. If I specify the multi only auto voltage works which undervolts it. If I set the voltage it will only run at 1550mhz.
Click to expand...

Just out of nowhere. Do you have your fans set to Silent or anything?

When it happen to me in the olden days, all I really need to donis ramp the fans up.


----------



## miklkit

Silent fans? Me?









The case fans are running at 100% or 1000 rpm (smart fan off) while the cpu fans run through their full cycle of 620 - 2660 rpm depending on cpu temps.

Honestly methinks the bios is fracked so I just got done resetting bios1 to stock cpu and 2940 ram and intend to reflash bios2. This Dual Bios doodad is pretty cool!


----------



## rjeftw

@chew* can you say what Threadripper boards you have atm?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> @chew* can you say what Threadripper boards you have atm?


Sure its called x399


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a better explanation
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
> 
> which also shows the peak voltage, aka more then you set in bios


Yes but they all talk about Intel overclocking and Intel LLC, or is it the same across any platform? I ask this because i see different things with LLC than what these guys are claiming with my ryzen setup.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes but they all talk about Intel overclocking and Intel LLC, or is it the same across any platform? I ask this because i see different things with LLC than what these guys are claiming with my ryzen setup.


You need proper tools to measure it, but yes same applies to AMD Ryzen. Not sure who, but someone did have the tools and did measure it with Ryzen. Maybe it was Praz?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You need proper tools to measure it, but yes same applies to AMD Ryzen. Not sure who, but someone did have the tools and did measure it with Ryzen. Maybe it was Praz?


I want to have these tools as i am fed up with these software bugs and faulty readings.. i would more than happy to measure it via multimeter.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I want to have these tools as i am fed up with these software bugs and faulty readings.. i would more than happy to measure it via multimeter.


I don't think simple multimeters can measure it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> You need proper tools to measure it, but yes same applies to AMD Ryzen. Not sure who, but someone did have the tools and did measure it with Ryzen. Maybe it was Praz?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have these tools as i am fed up with these software bugs and faulty readings.. i would more than happy to measure it via multimeter.
Click to expand...

Multimeter will not be able to catch these spikes.

You will need an Oscilloscope. Which is not cheap. And the proper knowledge to use one. Which is a bit out of reach for most of us users. Not saying I can't tho.

Practically, we better leave this topic to the designers and engineers. What matters for us is how it works on our system taking recommendations on one side.


----------



## senna89

Hi guys
I have 1700x + Asus x370 PRO + G.Skill FlareX 3200CL14
*But lately i have a problem*

With the last mainboard bios 805 i finally can use the DOCP profile of my RAM, before was impossible ( no boot ).

Now, the situation is no longer good. BF1 after the last update tends crash ( "_BF1 has stop working_" message ), this only if i use DOCP profile, if i try to disable it the game return perfectly stable, so i think to be unstable but i dont know if is the RAM or CPU.

*What are the parameters i can act to fix it ?*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Nope. Will not stick. In fact now I can not put it back to auto. If I specify the multi only auto voltage works which undervolts it. If I set the voltage it will only run at 1550mhz.


Mine got fixed with a bios update so be patient then.

I started using the amd ryzen app for overclocks as bios whats no good back then.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a better explanation
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
> 
> which also shows the peak voltage, aka more then you set in bios


That article is from 2007, from what I recall that would have been relatively early in the days of motherboard vendors including load line calibration on their boards.

The testing also appears to based off a motherboard that only provides two options for LLC, enabled or disabled. I recall owning a Q9550 system with a socket 775 Asus board (high end too) that only included one setting for LLC, either on or off. How does this compare to today where we have boards like Asus's ROG C6H that offers 6 levels of LLC from 1-5 and AUTO, clearly there's more granular control and middle ground with modern motherboard implementations of LLC. Also how has technology evolved, I imagine the chips, regulators and software that control LLC in modern motherboards is more advanced than that from a decade old motherboard.

My opinion is some moderate levels of LLC is fine, I certainly would not go around running it flat chat or on its highest settings.


----------



## zeroibis

On my ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Pro the default LLC options were set to Level 5! Not sure why they were set so high from stock but when I went to OC my chip I changed them to level 3.

I wonder if having them on level 5 from default also is what was causing the crashes I was having when I first setup the computer. (Which were fixed by changing power plan in windows to high performance)


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew87*
> 
> Is this a base voltage of 1.391 or under full load?
> 
> I have a 1700X and at 3.9Ghz need a fully loaded voltage of 1.355 to successfully pass Prime95, IBT and AIDA stress testing. This results in a vcore of roughly 1.4v to combat vdroop and ensure under full load the vcore never drops below that required 1.355v. This is with LLC set to auto which from everything I've read is the safest and smartest option even if it results in needing a slightly higher base vcore than you other wise could achieve with more aggressive LLC settings. This is a 100% stable overclock that's past days worth of stress testing, gaming, desktop and normal usage. In gaming the CPU will draw around 1.38-1.4v, but that's not under full load the CPU at the most draws around 75w in normal usage.
> 
> We really need to standardise the way we report our overclocking results. Some people seem to be basing their 'overclock' successes on almost no real stress testing. Others are very through and their results are based on hours upon hours of stress testing, real world usage and benchmarking. It makes it quite difficult for me to read between the lines and see how my chip and overclock compares to others. There was one guy here posting he had a 1700x running at 3.9Ghz @ 1.25v load, I look at the images he posted and it seems this was based off a 6 minute Prime95 run..... I found anything less than 1.355v under load for Prime95 my chip would crash, some times it would be in minutes, other times it would take hours. 6 minutes is just a joke and you shouldn't even be posting results like that without clarifying they're initial and not proven stable.


Using hwinfo under 5 runs of cinebench it drops to 1.375, otherwise touches 1.4 when gaming, never goes over 60 deg, vcore in bios is set at 1.391v, i dont use prime95 as its over exaggurated stressing that most people probably wont even replicate using their rig for normal,edting or gaming use. If multiple runs of cinebench, realbench, hours of gaming plus occasional video encoding and editing is stable then its fine for me. I havent had a single crash since finalising my settings which took only a day. No need for 24hr stress tests etc, thats overkill imo.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Hi guys
> I have 1700x + Asus x370 PRO + G.Skill FlareX 3200CL14
> *But lately i have a problem*
> 
> With the last mainboard bios 805 i finally can use the DOCP profile of my RAM, before was impossible ( no boot ).
> 
> Now, the situation is no longer good. BF1 after the last update tends crash ( "_BF1 has stop working_" message ), this only if i use DOCP profile, if i try to disable it the game return perfectly stable, so i think to be unstable but i dont know if is the RAM or CPU.
> 
> *What are the parameters i can act to fix it ?*


Run hci memtest to rule out ram. And then run occt for a few hours to rule out CPU. And then mess with ram or cpu settings accordingly.

You need to pin down what is the cause of instability before tinkering with parameters.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Mine got fixed with a bios update so be patient then.
> 
> I started using the amd ryzen app for overclocks as bios whats no good back then.


Nevermind. It was working at 3.8 when I started trying to go higher with the ram and the crashing started. After that the cpu can no longer be OCed. This sounds like the bios was good but no longer is good. Will reflash it later.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> On my ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Pro the default LLC options were set to Level 5! Not sure why they were set so high from stock but when I went to OC my chip I changed them to level 3.
> 
> I wonder if having them on level 5 from default also is what was causing the crashes I was having when I first setup the computer. (Which were fixed by changing power plan in windows to high performance)


5 is less 1 is highest on asrock.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Using hwinfo under 5 runs of cinebench it drops to 1.375, otherwise touches 1.4 when gaming, never goes over 60 deg, vcore in bios is set at 1.391v, i dont use prime95 as its over exaggurated stressing that most people probably wont even replicate using their rig for normal,edting or gaming use. If multiple runs of cinebench, realbench, hours of gaming plus occasional video encoding and editing is stable then its fine for me. I havent had a single crash since finalising my settings which took only a day. No need for 24hr stress tests etc, thats overkill imo.


But then one day it does crash, and you wonder... was all my settings ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 5 is less 1 is highest on asrock.


Ah that makes more sense.


----------



## madbrayniak

Hey all,

I am going to be getting a Ryzen system setup hopefully the end of the summer.

Thinking either 1600x, 1700, or 1700X.

Leaning to the two cheaper options since the 1700X does not seem to net too much of a benefit if I am going to be overclocking the 1700 anyway. Any thoughts?

Also, what is everyone seeing on the motherboards lately? I was looking at the Asrock Taichi as I would like to have wifi built into the motherboard. I do have a USB wifi adapter though and want to eventually get it hooked up to ethernet so maybe one of the Gigabyte boards would be worth it...

I like the Asus Crosshair VI w/ Wifi as well but I don't like the price premium.

I would like to have my RAM running around 3200 but as long as I am around 3000 I think I will be happy.

Also, if it matters, I watercool so it would be nice to have something with a pump header but not 100% neccesary since there are aftermarket options.

M.2 seems to be available on everything too.


----------



## polkfan

Asrock Taichi+ Ryzen 1700 i'd go with that best bang for buck Taichi has better VRM then even boards that are more $$$.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Asrock Taichi+ Ryzen 1700 i'd go with that best bang for buck Taichi has better VRM then even boards that are more $$$.


I got an AsRock 170 ITX board with a 6700K for a colleague for a VR system.

Intel released a BIOS fix, in April, for a data corruption bug caused by a flaw in Skylake/Kaby hyperthreading.

Has AsRock bothered to update the bios for this enthusiast-grade "Fatality" board?

Nope.

AsRock gets a thumbs down from me until it discovers what a proper level of support is. Serious CPU bugs demand BIOS patches.


----------



## chew*

Asus has yet to fix the M4E usb device drop issue since sandy bridge launched so quite often once a week i must power off my pc completely to actually be able to type in my password.

Does that mean I am Anti Asus? No. Its one product with an issue.

It would behoove you to be a bit more mature on that subject.

Not one vendor has had a perfect record ever.

If you based everything on that maybe you should get a styrofoam cup and a string and tie it to your cable or dsl line outside your house.

Enjoy the world wide web that way...or go buy a dell.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Asus has yet to fix the M4E usb device drop issue since sandy bridge launched so quite often once a week i must power off my pc completely to actually be able to type in my password.
> 
> Does that mean I am Anti Asus? No. Its one product with an issue.
> 
> It would behoove you to be a bit more mature on that subject.


That is absurd. Personally attacking me to try to defend a company not updating BIOS of a board as recent as Skylake to fix a severe bug?

AsRock has had since April to get off of its duff and patch the BIOS. Intel handed them the code on the silver platter.

Spare me the ad homs and the excuses.

"It's one product with an issue" is a horrible attempt at excuse-making, too.


----------



## chew*

Lets rewind. Whos bug is it? Intels. So there is the source of the problem to begin with. They released it with a bug.

At least in my scenario with a B3 revision board " another bug from yours truly" anyway in my scenario the only one at fault is the vendor.

Its not a bug caused by hardware.

Its not a bug caused by a device its a bios issue and it is annoying and it plaqued many.

Regardless I still buy ASUS products.

The point is your being "racial" this one colored guy wronged me. All colored guys are bad.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Lets rewind. Whos bug is it? Intels. So there is the source of the problem to begin with. They released it with a bug.


Everyone knows that board makers put out BIOS updates for their boards to fix problems and update microcode. They get those microcode updates from companies like Intel and AMD for the CPUs.

You really should move on before you dig a deeper hole for your credibility.


----------



## chew*

My credibility? Your "GoD" had to come correct you for spreading fud recently in vrm thread.

The point I am making is if you have not noticed....this is the AMD section.

Go spread news of ill fate where it belongs in a skylake thread.

We really do not care.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> My credibility? You "GoD" had to come correct you for spreading fud recently in vrm thread.
> 
> The point I am making is if you have not noticed....this is the AMD section.
> 
> Go spread news of ill fate where it belongs in a skylake thread.
> 
> We really do not care.


Yes, your credibility, which is dropping quickly.

For instance, your "It's one product with a problem" excuse shows that you know nothing about the problem. It isn't just an issue with that one Skylake board. It's a defect in the hyperthreading of the Skylake (and Kabylake as well, as far as I know) CPUs.

But, please, continue to post personal attacks, reality-defying statements, and fallacies - to amuse us all.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> But then one day it does crash, and you wonder... was all my settings ok.


Nope, Solid. Maybe i can help you with yours if youre in alot of doubt.


----------



## chew*

Ahh you say it so it must be so.

Im aware of what a microcode update covers. All boards within a design.

That bug is not effecting AMD. Once again it does not belong here.

Basically this conversation would not exist nor need to if you chose to rant about it where it belongs.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ahh you say it so it must be so.


Another extremely lame attempt at evading the point.

Ars Technica and many other sites have reported about this. Intel released a code patch in April. That's reality.

Instead of wasting my time and everyone else's by posting based on ignorance of this topic you could have followed the link I posted which has statements from news reports and links to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That bug is not effecting AMD. Once again it does not belong here.


It is about AsRock's solidity as an investment. If someone is going to recommend or not recommend AsRock to potential buyers the brand's track record for support is obviously highly relevant.









Keep digging.


----------



## madbrayniak

Soooo

Asrock is not the best purchase option?


----------



## chew*

What part of AMD section do you not get?

Have they wronged you somehow on AMD boards? If yes then bam tell us.

Want to complain about hit or miss bios updates on taichi? I will be right there to agree.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Soooo
> 
> Asrock is not the best purchase option?


It depends. Do you want to roll the dice that a severe design flaw will be exposed, or not, with an AMD processor. If one is discovered it seems very doubtful that AsRock will bother to patch the BIOS to solve the issue, based on its refusal to roll out the patch Intel released back in April.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> What part of AMD section do you not get?
> 
> Have they wronged you somehow on AMD boards? If yes then bam tell us.


I get that you are either intentionally or unintentionally failing at basic logic.


----------



## chew*

Intentionally avoiding discussing intel in AMD section yes.

Want to discuss taichi 2.0 bios being worse than 1.94?

Or that 2.2 broke its dual rank compatibility?

Or that the $159.00 fatality is impossible to do 3200 stable on as well as killer?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Intentionally avoiding discussing intel in AMD section yes.


Your exception would make sense in a world where AsRock only sells AMD boards. That's not reality.


----------



## chew*

My rationality is based on this is not general hardware or intel section and nothing more.

That is all.

More than happy to discuss the failings on amd products however regardless of vendor.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> More than happy to discuss the failings on amd products however regardless of vendor.


You keep repeating this broken logic but repeating it over and over won't make it sound.

AsRock's track record, in terms of its abysmal response to a severe data corruption/crash bug, is very relevant to anyone considering an AsRock board.


----------



## chew*

Ok let me put it simply there was an fma bug on AMD agesa "microcode".

Did they update to latest? Yes.

So for AMD your fears so far are unfounded and lack any substance.

I will gladly slam any vendors product in the appropriate section.

When you want to discuss amd and issues with asrock on amd lmk.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok let me put it simply there was an fma bug on AMD agesa "microcode".
> 
> Did they update to latest? Yes.
> 
> So for AMD your fears so far are unfounded and lack any substance.


No.

Intel released the 270 platform to go with KL. Both SL and KL CPUs have the hyperthreading bug. AsRock has not updated the 170 board, a board targeted toward SL.

It's possible that AsRock has updated 270 boards to fix the hyperthreading problem. I don't know because it doesn't concern me as I need to fix the problem with the 170 board.

It is possible that AsRock feels it can get away with only updating the very latest product line and refusing to release BIOS updates for very recent, but not the latest, products - like 170 boards.

That is still not good enough support in the eyes of most buyers. Crash/corruption flaws that require users to completely disable hyperthreading until the BIOS is patched require BIOS updates, even if they aren't the very latest thing being pushed.


----------



## chew*

I have no clue nor interest in the intel variants. Yes i will agree it sucks but that is irrelevant to this section and helps amd users none at all tbh.

I have already proved time and again i am impartial.

I will gladly discuss failings on amd products here.

I know nothing of the others as.the only time i used them is when A. I was challenged that i only knew how to oc AMD B amd left me no choice with BD performance.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have no clue nor interest in the intel variants.


Then don't post insults.

Don't post false information.

Don't post fallacies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> that is irrelevant to this section and helps amd users none at all tbh.


Wrong again. You have now repeated this illogical line of attack something like seven times.

AsRock's support quality is AsRock's support quality. Its behavior with how it handles BIOS patches for severe and widespread flaws in products more popular than AMD's is a very relevant indicator for potential AsRock AMD product buyers.

You can't evade that fact. That you're even trying is comedic.

*AsRock does not just make AMD boards.*

AMD boards are not a special little zone of reality where nothing else applies, like how well a brand supports its better-selling platform.


----------



## chew*

It was not intended as an insult. It was me trying to nicely get you back on topic.

Believe me if i was not being nice...i would be banned instantly.

I will send an email about it. No clue if it will matter.

I am working on AMD board bugs so i have a little pull in that area.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It was not intended as an insult.


Telling me I'm immature isn't an insult?

Of course it is. Going after my character and state of mind are the ad hom fallacy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It was me trying to nicely get you back on topic.


No. This is what you wrote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chew*
> Asus has yet to fix the M4E usb device drop issue since sandy bridge launched so quite often once a week i must power off my pc completely to actually be able to type in my password.
> 
> Does that mean I am Anti Asus? No. Its one product with an issue.
> 
> It would behoove you to be a bit more mature on that subject.
> 
> Not one vendor has had a perfect record ever.
> 
> If you based everything on that maybe you should get a styrofoam cup and a string and tie it to your cable or dsl line outside your house.
> 
> Enjoy the world wide web that way...or go buy a dell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chew*
> Lets rewind. Whos bug is it? Intels. So there is the source of the problem to begin with. They released it with a bug.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chew*
> Ahh you say it so it must be so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chew*
> My credibility? Your "GoD" had to come correct you for spreading fud recently in vrm thread.
> 
> The point I am making is if you have not noticed....this is the AMD section.
> 
> Go spread news of ill fate where it belongs in a skylake thread.
> 
> We really do not care.


And so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Believe me if i was not being nice...i would be banned instantly.


Another insult, continuing with your "nice" way of staying on-topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I will send an email about it. No clue if it will matter.


You just said you don't care about this topic. This is quite a quick reversal.


----------



## chew*

Immature as in your approach to getting an issue solved.

That is not an insult. Its an observation.

There are ways to go about things that are far more productive.

Boycotting and slandering an entire brand in an AMD section over some issue on intel platforms that was caused by "intel" in the first place is an immature way and tbh not a very productive way of getting "results".

I have been around long enough to know this.

You may not like my observation but it is the truth and sometimes the truth hurts which can often be conceived as an insult.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> slandering an entire brand


This is a new one.

A customer is "slandering" a brand for letting others know about that brand's support practices.

Fascinating.


----------



## chew*

Look I am just going to end this conversation with this.

Continue your campaign. Let me know how it works out for you.

When it does not and you want some advice on how to get "results" in a more mature fashion shoot me a PM.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Look I am just going to end this conversation with this.
> 
> Continue your campaign. Let me know how it works out for you.
> 
> When it does not and you want some advice on how to get "results" in a more mature fashion shoot me a PM.


For someone who is allegedly immature I managed to get you to change from using the royal we to claim that no one is interested in AsRock's support standard to promising to send them an e-mail about fixing the problem.


----------



## djleakyg

Not trying to stir the drama pot here but contribute to the topic of ASRock. I have never had a board brand be so consistently unreliable. I did a lot of builds with a variety of Z77, Z170, 970, and 990 Fata1ty boards....All but maybe 3 or 4 of probaby 25 boards were eitehr defective within a year, DOA, or did not have full functionality. I have been experimenting with MSI and these last few builds have been very solid. I haven't had to RMA or return an MSI board in years. Given this is not scientific evidence, these are just my personal observations. I would stick with ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, or another high end board vendor.

Just my two cents.


----------



## martinhal

Back to the topic ...

What sort of overclocks are common on the three chips ?


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Not trying to stir the drama pot here but contribute to the topic of ASRock. I have never had a board brand be so consistently unreliable. I did a lot of builds with a variety of Z77, Z170, 970, and 990 Fata1ty boards....All but maybe 3 or 4 of probaby 25 boards were eitehr defective within a year, DOA, or did not have full functionality. I have been experimenting with MSI and these last few builds have been very solid. I haven't had to RMA or return an MSI board in years. Given this is not scientific evidence, these are just my personal observations. I would stick with ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, or another high end board vendor.
> 
> Just my two cents.


See, there is your problem. I think they and everyone else definitely cheaped out on those chipset boards.

My Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 (both of them, and the P67 Fatal1ty) are great Z68 boards.
Let us not mention my holy grail 939-DualSata2







. That thing was literally indestructible, even years later.

So far no complaints with my new X370 Taichi.

Gigabyte has been absolute crap since X58 and AM3 socket chipsets. The 990xa board I had the original revision of was a steaming pile as compared to my 790x board. So was my Gigabyte Z68 board of the same generation.

My thoughts: brand loyalty is stupid. I've been there and it doesn't work.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Nope, Solid. Maybe i can help you with yours if youre in alot of doubt.


Oh, I had typed that as a joke but decided not to post it because it did not really add anything to the conversation. It must have saved it and applied it when I replied to chew's comment.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> For someone who is allegedly immature I managed to get you to change from using the royal we to claim that no one is interested in AsRock's support standard to promising to send them an e-mail about fixing the problem.


The issue with that is I am working on top or near top AMD tier boards with the bios team who is probably only working on amd products.

I will send it tonight but have doubts on how effective it will be.

Simply put I am sure someone is working on 170? but its not me so you got attention of someone with probably the least pull to get the results you desire.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Back to the topic ...
> 
> What sort of overclocks are common on the three chips ?


Depending on what you have for cooling, people have been able to squeeze out a couple hundred MHz but Ryzen as a whole does not OC nearly as well as Phenom 2 or FX did. Are you looking for a bit more specific or just general OC info?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew*
> Look I am just going to end this conversation with this.


Yeah, I didn't think so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The issue with that is I am working on top or near top AMD tier boards with the bios team who is probably only working on amd products.
> 
> I will send it tonight but have doubts on how effective it will be.
> 
> Simply put I am sure someone is working on 170? but its not me so you got attention of someone with probably the least pull to get the results you desire.


All of this is fine. You could have said this in the first place, instead of being rude.

My post was not just aimed to you. It was aimed to anyone who is interested in AsRock's support track record.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Back to the topic ...
> 
> What sort of overclocks are common on the three chips ?


I didn't realize they can be overclocked outside of motherboards.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

here for the masses XD we getting to variety of tests XD


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> See, there is your problem. I think they and everyone else definitely cheaped out on those chipset boards.
> 
> My Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 (both of them, and the P67 Fatal1ty) are great Z68 boards.
> Let us not mention my holy grail 939-DualSata2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That thing was literally indestructible, even years later.
> 
> So far no complaints with my new X370 Taichi.
> 
> Gigabyte has been absolute crap since X58 and AM3 socket chipsets. The 990xa board I had the original revision of was a steaming pile as compared to my 790x board. So was my Gigabyte Z68 board of the same generation.
> 
> My thoughts: brand loyalty is stupid. I've been there and it doesn't work.


Completely agree about brand loyalty. I go with whoever has the best product in relativity to price ( IE not spending 50% more budget for 5% more performance). I have been really lucky with MSI and Gigabyte. My Z68-MA D2H B3 was a damn good board but my god the audio was so screwy on that. I haven't done a whole lot with ASUS in recent years but I tend to stick with what I know is tried, tested, and true.

ASRock had some damn nice boards back in the day but my recent experience has been very poor. I have heard very good things about the TaiChi

Back in the socket 775 days, I had a C2D and an ASRock board ( I don't recall which, I want to say 775XFire or something like that)...I was able to squeeze like 800 MHz out of my old C2D with that board. Thing was a champ.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I go with whoever has the best product in relativity to price


Loyalty isn't really the point, though. Mindshare is. Mindshare is, ideally, built up by a track record of proven performance. That includes adequate support.

How is someone going to know what the best product is without having any idea how well it will be supported? They don't. They're just hoping.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think so.
> All of this is fine. You could have said this in the first place, instead of being rude.
> 
> My post was not just aimed to you. It was aimed to anyone who is interested in AsRock's support track record.
> I didn't realize they can be overclocked outside of motherboards.


The way it works is this. First updates always hit top tier then trickle down.

This case i would say does not apply as its microcode.

However in most cases they trickle boards high and low tier to ocers or users.

Those users report. If they do not and are in it for free hardware...it gets neglected and sadly this is common.

In my case i paid. I saw potential I chose to help, they chose to listen.

Asus has stilt and elmor and raja.

Giga has a few guys.

Biostar has a guy.

Msi no clue...stubborn.

Asrock has nick who is not really into ocing AMD.

I see potential hardware wise that is crippled by bios so I chose to help.

In that area I can get things done to an extent. In other areas no clue. Keep in mind i choose to do this. Not a job or paid. Its a hobby. If it becomes a nuisance well sure you can figure out the outcome.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Depending on what you have for cooling, people have been able to squeeze out a couple hundred MHz but Ryzen as a whole does not OC nearly as well as Phenom 2 or FX did. Are you looking for a bit more specific or just general OC info?


I'm after specific speeds on the R7. From what I read , 4 to 4.1 is around the best for everyday use. I see you have a 1700x and carbon pro , what I are you getting as an OC.

I can get 4085 Mhz with a 1700 on a Gigabyte but the mulitplier gets stuck at 15.5 at times so thinking of swoping for an MIS.

Does an X chip get to 4.2 or above ?


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I'm after specific speeds on the R7. From what I read , 4 to 4.1 is around the best for everyday use. I see you have a 1700x and carbon pro , what I are you getting as an OC.
> 
> I can get 4085 Mhz with a 1700 on a Gigabyte but the mulitplier gets stuck at 15.5 at times so thinking of swoping for an MIS.
> 
> Does aan X chip get to 4.2 or above ?


I have not seen anyone with a 4.2 on air (or water really). Personal anecdote - my 1700x won't do 3.9 without at least 1.4v. I can't see getting to 4 at all.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The way it works is this. First updates always hit top tier then trickle down.
> 
> This case i would say does not apply as its microcode.
> 
> However in most cases they trickle boards high and low tier to ocers or users.
> 
> Those users report. If they do not and are in it for free hardware...it gets neglected and sadly this is common.
> 
> In my case i paid. I saw potential I chose to help, they chose to listen.
> 
> Asus has stilt and elmor and raja.
> 
> Giga has a few guys.
> 
> Biostar has a guy.
> 
> Msi no clue...stubborn.
> 
> Asrock has nick who is not really into ocing AMD.
> 
> I see potential hardware wise that is crippled by bios so I chose to help.
> 
> In that area I can get things done to an extent. In other areas no clue. Keep in mind i choose to do this. Not a job or paid. Its a hobby. If it becomes a nuisance well sure you can figure out the outcome.


That's interesting information. However, from the point of view of the industry, it should be a no-brainer for all of these companies to implement BIOS updates to fix crash/corruption bugs that otherwise require terrible workarounds like disabling hyperthreading.

That the industry is no longer doing that is appalling. Kludging around the issue with operating system patches isn't adequate.

Overclocking has nothing to do with it. This bug exists at stock so it's not, at all, a wishlist-type item.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> I have not seen anyone with a 4.2 on air (or water really). Personal anecdote - my 1700x won't do 3.9 without at least 1.4v. I can't see getting to 4 at all.


Ok , thanks so my 4085 is quite good . Is the overclock more dependant on the chip or the mother board ? What I'm really asking would a move to a MSI Carbon Pro leave me with less than my current Gigabyte Gaming 5 ?


----------



## chew*

I agree it needs fixing especially a stock bug.

I just do not agree with approach.

A better way might have been a video showing it effecting real world with no slamming/ranting just pointing it out then getting that video to the right channels.

A review site/hwbot. Title "still not fixed"


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Ok , thanks so my 4085 is quite good . Is the overclock more dependant on the chip or the mother board ? What I'm really asking would a move to a MSI Carbon Pro leave me with less than my current Gigabyte Gaming 5 ?


Not sure about those boards so I can't really comment. I know going with a lower end board that doesn't have decent VRMs and trying for a good 24/7 OC might shorten the board's life at least. At least from my point of view it is the chips that are limited. I don't think there is anything better than my Taichi VRM-wise, so I think its mostly the CPU.

May try reseating my cooler or at least check its mounting because I get upper 60's C at load on 3.8 with 1.325v, could be limiting me somehow. My Thermaltake Frio Extreme doesn't really have the right mounting hardware, and is possibly not providing 100% pressure on the chip for contact.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I'm after specific speeds on the R7. From what I read , 4 to 4.1 is around the best for everyday use. I see you have a 1700x and carbon pro , what I are you getting as an OC.
> 
> I can get 4085 Mhz with a 1700 on a Gigabyte but the mulitplier gets stuck at 15.5 at times so thinking of swoping for an MIS.
> 
> Does an X chip get to 4.2 or above ?


I was able to pull 3.9 to 4.0 GHz stable using Ryzen master but my temps were not happy. From what I have been reading, its pretty much a lottery with which chips OC well and which ones don't. My buddy has an 1800X and an MSI Pro Carbon X370 and he can't push more than 250 MHz out of his.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Everyone knows that board makers put out BIOS updates for their boards to fix problems and update microcode. They get those microcode updates from companies like Intel and AMD for the CPUs.
> 
> You really should move on before you dig a deeper hole for your credibility.


wow well Asrock has been faster at bringing AGESA updates compared to MSI probably by a whole month.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Immature as in your approach to getting an issue solved.
> 
> That is not an insult. Its an observation.
> 
> There are ways to go about things that are far more productive.
> 
> Boycotting and slandering an entire brand in an AMD section over some issue on intel platforms *that was caused by "intel" in the first place i*s an immature way and tbh not a very productive way of getting "results".
> 
> I have been around long enough to know this.
> 
> You may not like my observation but it is the truth and sometimes the truth hurts which can often be conceived as an insult.


HAHA gold


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Not trying to stir the drama pot here but contribute to the topic of ASRock. I have never had a board brand be so consistently unreliable. I did a lot of builds with a variety of Z77, Z170, 970, and 990 Fata1ty boards....All but maybe 3 or 4 of probaby 25 boards were eitehr defective within a year, DOA, or did not have full functionality. I have been experimenting with MSI and these last few builds have been very solid. I haven't had to RMA or return an MSI board in years. Given this is not scientific evidence, these are just my personal observations. I would stick with ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, or another high end board vendor.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Some people just have bad experience i probably had the worst with ASUS and people really hate on MSI and basically i have bought several of there newer boards with no issues same with haswell boards Z97 gaming 5 was a great board for me on a 4790K

Owned several Asrock boards as well always had a good experience and at least on Amd they seem to update the boards quite often and even faster then MSI.

I have zero experience on Gigabyte, Biostar, and several others just ASUS+MSI+Asrock.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Some people just have bad experience i probably had the worst with ASUS and people really hate on MSI and basically i have bought several of there newer boards with no issues same with haswell boards Z97 gaming 5 was a great board for me on a 4790K
> 
> Owned several Asrock boards as well always had a good experience and at least on Amd they seem to update the boards quite often and even faster then MSI.
> 
> I have zero experience on Gigabyte, Biostar, and several others just ASUS+MSI+Asrock.


I would rather the company give slower updates than faster if that means they are better tested. I do like how forthcoming MSI has been with Beta BIOS's in recent past, that was usually not a strong suit for them


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Not trying to stir the drama pot here but contribute to the topic of ASRock. I have never had a board brand be so consistently unreliable. I did a lot of builds with a variety of Z77, Z170, 970, and 990 Fata1ty boards....All but maybe 3 or 4 of probaby 25 boards were eitehr defective within a year, DOA, or did not have full functionality. I have been experimenting with MSI and these last few builds have been very solid. I haven't had to RMA or return an MSI board in years. Given this is not scientific evidence, these are just my personal observations. I would stick with ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI, or another high end board vendor.
> 
> Just my two cents.


I have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 that is still working after some idiot shorted it out to a case by putting all of the stand-offs in the motherboard tray. I patched the blown trace and it has been working properly for... 5 years.


----------



## polkfan

Actually come to think of it i never owned a Asrock Amd board before just several on Intel.

4360(great I3 for once), 2 I5's, my old 4790K

Asus i owned several boards and i always had issues people had issues at Ryzen release with parts breaking something that i never heard of before but i still think Asus is a quality brand perhaps they should have done more testing just like Intel with the HT bug.

Things happen however like with Intel who has billions still has a bug just shows how easy it is for something to go wrong.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 that is still working after some idiot shorted it out to a case by putting all of the stand-offs in the motherboard tray. I patched the blown trace and it has been working properly for... 5 years.


Not saying they are bad boards, I am just saying I have had horrible luck with them. An overwhelming majority of the ASRock boards I have bought have had issues. Doesn't mean the company makes bad things, just stating my observation. There is always one guy somewhere who never had issues, but there is usually an opposite of that somewhere as well.


----------



## matthew87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Using hwinfo under 5 runs of cinebench it drops to 1.375, otherwise touches 1.4 when gaming, never goes over 60 deg, vcore in bios is set at 1.391v, i dont use prime95 as its over exaggurated stressing that most people probably wont even replicate using their rig for normal,edting or gaming use. If multiple runs of cinebench, realbench, hours of gaming plus occasional video encoding and editing is stable then its fine for me. I havent had a single crash since finalising my settings which took only a day. No need for 24hr stress tests etc, thats overkill imo.


I agree that Prime95 in no way represents 'real world' usage. However, stock the CPU can successfully pass an infinite number and duration of Prime95 stress testing. If my overclock cannot than clearly it's not as stable as stock, can I even call my overclock 'stable' if it can be made to crash in a situation where stock it would not?

All I'd ask is that when people post their overclocking results they clarify what stability testing they've performed. If it's based only on real world usage, like games and benchmarking tools, that's fine. Just clarify that from the outset so others who are reading this thread can get a more accurate picture on what's going on. I want to compare Apples to Apples and Oranges to Oranges.

It's just confusing when one person does Prime95, IBT, AIDA64 and full suite of real world testing and posts their overclock results and another for someone who's performed typical daily usage testing.

Also I've found when overclocking in the manner you appear to have that one day 6 months down the track you will get a random BSOD or lockup. It may be rare and something you're willing to simply ignore and put up with but more often than not I've found when overclocking if the overclock cannot pass stress testing apps it will eventually also crash, freeze or lockup at some point during daily workloads. Might take a week, month or year but it will happen.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Ok , thanks so my 4085 is quite good . Is the overclock more dependant on the chip or the mother board ? What I'm really asking would a move to a MSI Carbon Pro leave me with less than my current Gigabyte Gaming 5 ?


G5 is superior in hardware to the Pro Carbon. I'd stick with it if you're nice and stable.


----------



## madbrayniak

Let me ask this then,

Would I be better to go with a higher end B350 than X370?

I don't ever go over 1 GPU at a time as I would rather have one GPU and just get the best I can afford and just upgrade every few years.

I most likely will only want to run 1 m.2 for a boot drive and a few games with the rest being on an SSD or HDD.

I usually do SSD for online gamines and HDD for games I don't mind taking a bit longer to load like Planet Coaster or Tomb Raider where I am playing single player only.

I still want to be able to OC the crap out of it though if possible.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Let me ask this then,
> 
> Would I be better to go with a higher end B350 than X370?
> 
> I don't ever go over 1 GPU at a time as I would rather have one GPU and just get the best I can afford and just upgrade every few years.
> 
> I most likely will only want to run 1 m.2 for a boot drive and a few games with the rest being on an SSD or HDD.
> 
> I usually do SSD for online gamines and HDD for games I don't mind taking a bit longer to load like Planet Coaster or Tomb Raider where I am playing single player only.
> 
> I still want to be able to OC the crap out of it though if possible.


Sadly, MSI is pretty much your only choice for B350 if you want to push 1.4v or more. The Krait/Carbon boards have what seems to be the best VRMs on B350, even if the VRMs are built with Nikos FETs.

Strix B350 cant even match those boards in power output capability. It looks like it was built to host the coming Ryzen/Vega APU's as it has a 4+4 VRM. Giving it one of the best SoC VRM's for B350 boards.


----------



## usoldier

Fixed Vcore vs Offset whats best ?


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Nevermind. It was working at 3.8 when I started trying to go higher with the ram and the crashing started. After that the cpu can no longer be OCed. This sounds like the bios was good but no longer is good. Will reflash it later.


Try clr cmos.


----------



## CriticalOne

Well, I got to 3.65GHz @ 1.2V (voltage at the VRMs). I think i'm gonna draw the line here until I can get more CPU cooling. I'm interested in the Wraith Max due to it being a downdraft cooler.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Fixed Vcore vs Offset whats best ?


I've had best success with offset/adaptive voltage on Biostar. Some boards can be finicky with a fixed override voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Fixed Vcore vs Offset whats best ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had best success with offset/adaptive voltage on Biostar. Some boards can be finicky with a fixed override voltage.
Click to expand...

Yep.

Whatever works on a given system is good enough. Best is non existent IMO.

Here it goes for Asus, Beta BIOS killed my Manual VCore.

There's support for ya!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> Try clr cmos.


The first attempt was to unplug it and clr cmos for around 15 seconds. No joy. The second try was unplugged and the jumper pulled for well over an hour. That worked.

Hehe. When I tried adaptive it would not work but when I tried manual it did. Kinda sorta afraid to mess with it again.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Btw guys , I'm using msi command center to read the vcore and ram voltage and what this app is telling me is more or less what i put on bios it does fluctuates specially on prime loads.. it do reflects llc as well perfectly fine according to loads. As far as software readings goes.

In the other hand, Hwinfo its showing me way below what msi command is telling me, the voltage seems way off..
I update it it seems that fix it XD


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 HAS Ps/2 port and USb 2.0 yet they simply don't work on Windows 7 installation, even if you slipstream the USB drivers into the installation and configure compatibility mode on BIOS. I absolutely couldn't install Windows 7 on it.
> 
> I didn't try the method of installwing windows 7 on a different manching and them swapping the hard drive, however, but don't count on the PS2 port.


When you slipstream the drivers you have to add them to the intall image and the boot image if you want setup to have usb support. I have done it successfully myself, but it took me a while to work that out.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Sadly, MSI is pretty much your only choice for B350 if you want to push 1.4v or more. The Krait/Carbon boards have what seems to be the best VRMs on B350, even if the VRMs are built with Nikos FETs.
> 
> Strix B350 cant even match those boards in power output capability. It looks like it was built to host the coming Ryzen/Vega APU's as it has a 4+4 VRM. Giving it one of the best SoC VRM's for B350 boards.


Thanks for the info. I was hoping that board was going to be a good option as I am not much of a fan for the flashy boards.

I guess I will go for the X370 since I care about Overclocking.


----------



## martinhal

I'm very impressed with Gigabyte . Was battling with a bug on my X370 Gaming 5 , multiplier stuck at 15.5. Contacted support and after a few questions up and down they sent me a BIOS that is not on the site yet and it worked.


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I'm very impressed with Gigabyte . Was battling with a bug on my X370 Gaming 5 , multiplier stuck at 15.5. Contacted support and after a few questions up and down they sent me a BIOS that is not on the site yet and it worked.


Nice ! They gave you any release date because I've got the same board and problem ..


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinchanNL*
> 
> Nice ! They gave you any release date because I've got the same board and problem ..


Sorry no , just sent the file via that support site.


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Sorry no , just sent the file via that support site.


Cool. I'll contact them tonight.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinchanNL*
> 
> Cool. I'll contact them tonight.


PM me your email address and I can mail you the file


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> PM me your email address and I can mail you the file


Thanks !just pm'd you .


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Btw guys , I'm using msi command center to read the vcore and ram voltage and what this app is telling me is more or less what i put on bios it does fluctuates specially on prime loads.. it do reflects llc as well perfectly fine according to loads. As far as software readings goes.
> 
> In the other hand, Hwinfo its showing me way below what msi command is telling me, the voltage seems way off..
> I update it it seems that fix it XD


Hwinfo's voltage readout is more accurate. Our boards suffer from horrific VDROOP.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I'm not sure if anyone is familiar with RAM timings on Ryzen over here but if anyone has any feedback (or obvious was to increase my performance) about my timings below it would be appreciated.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Hwinfo's voltage readout is more accurate. Our boards suffer from horrific VDROOP.


AM4 spec for LL is loose, link.


----------



## madbrayniak

I have had great luck with Gigabyte boards in the past which is why I would like to continue building with them.

What is the difference between the Gaming and the Gaming K series? I was looking at the K5 and K7 but the Gaming 5 looks to have many of the features of both but is priced in the middle.


----------



## Mega Man

The 990fxa ud7 was a solid board. With bios quarks, but I could do true quad fire


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I have had great luck with Gigabyte boards in the past which is why I would like to continue building with them.
> 
> What is the difference between the Gaming and the Gaming K series? I was looking at the K5 and K7 but the Gaming 5 looks to have many of the features of both but is priced in the middle.


K7 is top of the line.
K5 is gimped one VRM-wise.
G5 has no Base Clock Generator.

G5 and K7 are identical in everything minus the BCLK adjustments---but, you don't need base clock adjustments now.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> K7 is top of the line.
> K5 is gimped one VRM-wise.
> G5 has no Base Clock Generator.
> 
> G5 and K7 are identical in everything minus the BCLK adjustments---but, you don't need base clock adjustments now.


K7 also has black shrouds and 1 more extra RGB light!!!! It is the little details that matter


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> What memory do you guys recommend? I'm looking at 16gb (2x8gb) gskill trident z 3200mhz cas 16 for $160 CAD... yay or nay?


trident z is a really nice kit, but _i'm pretty sure_ the flare.x is more optimized for AMD. if you can get your hands on that for a decent price, especially with ryzens ram issues, it might perform better.


----------



## gupsterg

Some have had both, Trident-Z been more forgiving for OC/tweak ability.

DDR4 is DDR4.

Only thing is Ryzen luv's Samsung B die, that is the caveat IMO.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The 990fxa ud7 was a solid board. With bios quarks, but I could do true quad fire


Quadfire on AM3 huh?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The 990fxa ud7 was a solid board. With bios quarks, but I could do true quad fire
> 
> 
> 
> Quadfire on AM3 huh?
Click to expand...

am3+ , i had 4870x2's in quadfire on my fx790 gd70


----------



## zGunBLADEz

FYI guys look where im coming from old microcenter.

Lol


You cant beat that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> K7 is top of the line.
> K5 is gimped one VRM-wise.
> G5 has no Base Clock Generator.
> 
> G5 and K7 are identical in everything minus the BCLK adjustments---but, you don't need base clock adjustments now.
> 
> 
> 
> K7 also has black shrouds and 1 more extra RGB light!!!! It is the little details that matter
Click to expand...

Sudden love for RGB?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sudden love for RGB?


Oh they got you chew lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> trident z is a really nice kit, but _i'm pretty sure_ the flare.x is more optimized for AMD. if you can get your hands on that for a decent price, especially with ryzens ram issues, it might perform better.


I love my new kit XD


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> FYI guys look where im coming from old microcenter.
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> You cant beat that


Heck no that is just 30$ more then what i spent on my 1700.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I love my new kit XD


Nice nice, what kit were you using previously and were you not able to hit those speeds? Also, what kit is that??


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Nice nice, what kit were you using previously and were you not able to hit those speeds? Also, what kit is that??


Gskill 3200cl16 mine have Hynix M-Die on it.
I didnt play too much with them because they are hynix but they were giving me 16/16/16/[email protected] no problems after i put beta bios on mobo i wasnt willing to put too much effort knowing they were hynix. Sold then on offer up for $120 they cost me $128 after ram went up they are right now at $150 lol

The new one is GSKill 3600CL16 B-Dies


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Gskill 3200cl16 mine have Hynix M-Die on it.
> I didnt play too much with them because they are hynix but they were giving me 16/16/16/[email protected] no problems after u put beta bios on mobo i wasnt willing to put too much effort knowing they were hynix.
> 
> The new one is GSKill 3600CL16 B-Dies


Ah, got 3600 CL16 bdies myself, i guess my IMC is just a ****ter


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Heck no that is just 30$ more then what i spent on my 1700.


and $30 for a spare mother board lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Ah, got 3600 CL16 bdies myself, i guess my IMC is just a ****ter


Whats the max you got them to do tho?


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Whats the max you got them to do tho?


Ive got them to boot cl16 3600, and it scored almost 56000 reads, but it was not stable at all.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Ive got them to boot cl16 3600, and it scored almost 56000 reads, but it was not stable at all.


mine havent boot at that yet working my way up i did try no good


----------



## ShinchanNL

I got the G.Skill flareX 2x8 GB kit 3200MHz 14cl . First it ran @ 2400 on my gigabyte ax370 gaming 5 board but since bios f6 it runs on the xmp profile at the rated speed and timings.

I got the ryzen 7 1700 and the highest OC I can get out of it atm is 3.8 @ 1.32500 volts. Anything above 3.8 requires so much more volts that I'll wait till I install my aio liquid cooler cos I'm still on the stock one.

I'm reading a lot of you reaching 3.8ghz with less vcore . I am coming from the blue team so I am not so familiar with overclocking AMD chips.

Am I doing something wrong or am I just unlucky with my chip ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

3.8 with that is great i dont know what you complaining about i need almost 1.375v for my 1700 to reach that

and 4ghz *suicide runs* with as muchs as 1.530v XD


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 3.8 with that is great i dont know what you complaining about i need almost 1.375v for my 1700 to reach that
> 
> and 4ghz *suicide runs* with as muchs as 1.530v XD


Haha , I was more like wondering than complaining. Also because I'm new to AMD overclocking that is.

I am able to boot windows on 3.9 at 1.375 but cinebench crashes when almost done so I guess I need a little more voltage but I'm hitting 82C when under load. That's my personal limit on the stock cooler.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinchanNL*
> 
> Haha , I was more like wondering than complaining. Also because I'm new to AMD overclocking that is.
> 
> I am able to boot windows on 3.9 at 1.375 but cinebench crashes when almost done so I guess I need a little more voltage but I'm hitting 82C when under load. That's my personal limit on the stock cooler.


well im better cooled for that im hitting 70c tops with that much voltage (1.530v) on a 90F day which i dont recommend lol
regularly 50c at 1.375v depending of ambients


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> well im better cooled for that im hitting 70c tops with that much voltage (1.530v) on a 90F day which i dont recommend lol
> regularly 50c at 1.375v depending of ambients


Ambient is pretty high atm , around 34C. Already reseated the stock cooler and replaced thermal paste with arctic silver but that only dropped temps by a few degrees. As soon as I got time I'm installing my AIO liquid cooler but that's still on the Intel rig.


----------



## ShinchanNL

Oh , and I unscrewed the fan on the stock cooler and rotated it so the AMD logo is upwards. (Ocd ftw)


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinchanNL*
> 
> Haha , I was more like wondering than complaining. Also because I'm new to AMD overclocking that is.
> 
> I am able to boot windows on 3.9 at 1.375 but cinebench crashes when almost done so I guess I need a little more voltage but I'm hitting 82C when under load. That's my personal limit on the stock cooler.


3.9 at 1.375 would be great, but you definitely need more voltage either at core or at SOC (or both). You shouldn't complain, I need 1.4 V for my chip to be stable at 3.8 Ghz, which you get at 1.32 ;p. I'm using an AIO cooler so my temps aren't too bad, but I'm very disappointed in the voltage I need. In any case, you need to keep the voltage under 1.45 V to prevent chip degradation and with an AIO cooler you should easily be able to get 3.9 Ghz stable below that.

Cinebench isn't that great of stability test, I was able to easily pass Cinebench at 3.8 or 3.9 Ghz at sub 1.4 V. But I kept failing IBT (Intel Burn Test) at Very High setting, which is a great stress tester for quickly determining stability. Can do other long term stress later, but I'd definitely start with IBT after being able to pass Cinebench.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinchanNL*
> 
> I got the ryzen 7 1700 and the highest OC I can get out of it atm is 3.8 @ 1.32500 volts.


Had 3x 1700. All reached 3.8GHz, none 3.9GHz with the kinda of stability testing I go for.

1st needed ~1.34V, 2nd ~1.35V, 3rd ~1.38V.

The 1800X I have needs ~1.4V for 3.9GHz.


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> 3.9 at 1.375 would be great, but you definitely need more voltage either at core or at SOC (or both). You shouldn't complain, I need 1.4 V for my chip to be stable at 3.8 Ghz, which you get at 1.32 ;p. I'm using an AIO cooler so my temps aren't too bad, but I'm very disappointed in the voltage I need. In any case, you need to keep the voltage under 1.45 V to prevent chip degradation and with an AIO cooler you should easily be able to get 3.9 Ghz stable below that.
> 
> Cinebench isn't that great of stability test, I was able to easily pass Cinebench at 3.8 or 3.9 Ghz at sub 1.4 V. But I kept failing IBT (Intel Burn Test) at very high, which is a great stress tester for quickly determining stability. Can do other long term stress laters, but I'd definitely start with IBT after being able to pass Cinebench.


First I always run cinebench , if that passes 3 times in a row I'll stresstest with prime95. I had a crash once with IBT and after that my CPU died so I'm not feeling comfortable anymore using that.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@chew*

I havent take out the heatsink out my mortar artic yet but looking at bullzoid videos about vrms setups and what not
now i know why im getting good results with the msi mortar artic instead of the double set 3+2 vrm sets this one looks like its 4+2

this is the fatality itx




the mortar artic only have 4



found it




was really pissed that microcenter didnt carry this mobo because today i got a nice bundle

Now if they only put a bigger heatsink


----------



## polkfan

1.275V 3.8Ghz stable for 4 hours in prime blend(only tested with fan on VRM)

5min with no fan on VRM using small FTT VRM hits 86C

After changing my case around to get positive air flow these temps are actually lower then they were with the AIO in the front of my case.

H440 is a terrible case for cooling even my 912 HAF case was better.


----------



## gtbtk

For the B350 fanciers. I know that there has been a lot of discussion about VRM temperatures. I have not seen anyone discuss this but the Cryorig a40 may be something worth considering for anyone wanting a purely practical performance build.

This may benefit x370 users as well.

http://www.cryorig.com/a-series_us.php


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The 990fxa ud7 was a solid board. With bios quarks, but I could do true quad fire
> 
> 
> 
> Quadfire on AM3 huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am3+ , i had 4870x2's in quadfire on my fx790 gd70
Click to expand...

yep, still prefer my am3 to either my 3930k ( @ 4.8/2400 ) or my 4970k ( idr - and never delided- yet ) am3+ was / is so much smoother in windows


----------



## superstition222

Report of a possible hardware bug in Zen:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1635749/phoronix-segmentation-faults-on-zen-cpus-under-heavy-workloads


----------



## Irev

Hey fellas do I have a good cpu if im OC to 3.7ghz @ 1.200v stable ? ryzen 1700


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The 1700 I just sold did 3700?at 1.155V.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Hey fellas do I have a good cpu if im OC to 3.7ghz @ 1.200v stable ? ryzen 1700


About right from what I experienced with 3 I had. What does it need for 3.8GHz? as IMO that's a better indicator of 'quality'.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

4.1GHz @ 3466 maxed out timings


----------



## hurricane28

wauw, that's an beastly score man.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

thanks.. im having a hissy fit because i got use to read in command center the 1700 non x temperatures and this one is showing the +20c ryzen master shows the right one


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 4.1GHz @ 3466 maxed out timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







.

With CB15 Performance Bias on C6H it can nail ~1845 at 4.0GHz, link.

What ya getting as daily OC on the 1800X? cheers







.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With CB15 Performance Bias on C6H it can nail ~1845 at 4.0GHz, link.
> 
> What ya getting as daily OC on the 1800X? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im doing an hr on realbench stress 16gb @ 1.37v @ 4ghz its still going with flying colors i might drop the voltage even more and see how low i can get him..

I would not buy the 1800x as $499 but for $350 i didn't hesitate i got out of the bus and everything when i saw the email from microcenter


----------



## gupsterg

Nice







.

RB / custom x264 show WHEA errors if bad profile. In the past what lasted 2hrs in RB failed 1st loop custom x264







. For others it can be opposite. Y-Cruncher is another test which is heavier for me than those 2. I did 7hrs of Y-Cruncher yesterday for 3.9GHz +50mV SOC: 1.075V VDIMM: 1.375V 3466MHz The Stilt preset, failed IBT AVX custom 13312MB in minutes







. Re tweaked and got 25 loop pass today. Needed +75mV, SOC: 1.1V VDIMM: 1.385V. Now testing a newer UEFI on same profile.

I'm at voltage/thermal limits now, so no headroom unless changing from air to WC yield me better OC.

Yeah only went 1800X as was also on promo, ie close to 1700 price.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Try 1.42v for 3466 go down from there


----------



## gupsterg

I think you misread post chap, I passed IBT AVX custom 13312MB on 3.9GHz 3466MHz, link. Now testing same settings on new UEFI







.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I think you misread post chap, I passed IBT AVX custom 13312MB on 3.9GHz 3466MHz, link. Now testing same settings on new UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


coming from intel myself i dont find ibt useful at all i have find myself stable on ibt when simple things will crash the pc, to me is just a cooler test for your cpu block/aircooler more than a stress test... Furmark but for cpus XD


----------



## gupsterg

IBT AVX is not the hottest test for me. TBH it's as 'warm' as most others. Hottest is Y-Cruncher N64. I prefer IBT ABX (Linpack) to OCCT.

I do not use one program to assert stability, nor is one program greater than another, I use several to cover most aspects.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i agreed you saw what happen with my gsat vs hci but what ibt/furmark to me is a cooler test more than stress.

I like using y cruncher/hci/prime95/x264 some quick runs of cinebench/realbench
I love prime customs didnt do so much on intel tho lol. In reality you can pass all those with flying colors and web browsing crash lol


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im doing an hr on realbench stress 16gb @ 1.37v @ 4ghz its still going with flying colors i might drop the voltage even more and see how low i can get him..
> 
> I would not buy the 1800x as $499 but for $350 i didn't hesitate i got out of the bus and everything when i saw the email from microcenter


Hey do you get like 3 / 5 sec freezes while Running Real Bench stress test ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

yeah thats normal


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i agreed you saw what happen with my gsat vs hci but what ibt/furmark to me is a cooler test more than stress.
> 
> I like using y cruncher/hci/prime95/x264 some quick runs of cinebench/realbench
> I love prime customs didnt do so much on intel tho lol. In reality you can pass all those with flying colors and web browsing crash lol


Not had that problem TBH.

I quite like [email protected] as well.

i) loads CPU/GPU, see more of the rig at test.

ii) has 'yoyo' of loading, which can destabilize a profile.

I also let the rig idle at times. On one CPU I did like 30hrs+ continuous testing of various stress tests and it flip to Q-Code: 8 at idle







. Bump in SOC solved.

So variety and length seems to see me right, then I'm also a sucker for reruns of tests. So I do the long ones overnight / when out and not using PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey do you get like 3 / 5 sec freezes while Running Real Bench stress test ?


Nope, checked W7 and W10C.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> yeah thats normal


Thanks zGunBLADEz


----------



## zGunBLADEz

He is talking when encoding the video the little pause it does. I also got that on intel


----------



## gupsterg

Ahh, some been in the C6H thread been going on about mouse pause, so as he has one I thought he meant that








.


----------



## chew*

I have experienced oddities but the most consistant i have seen is coming offload.

No clue what the deal is but in some circumstances stopping prime 95 workload with almost all memory used results in a bsod after about a minute in cool down.

No errors were tossed prior and passed every other test possible.

Rare and hard to duplicate but it exists. Way easier to trigger prior to release on old agesa.

No clue if related. Passes all other tests and can not trigger elsewhere.


----------



## poisson21

It seems like me, i can pass prime , ibt and what else for hours but if i stopped them or just after finish, i sometimes bsod ??


----------



## gupsterg

Some oddities about for sure.

The R7 1700 I have has been on 3.8GHz 3333MHz Fast for several UEFIs. Then 9920 is released and it goes to pot. And this really is a chip I know well for setup. 1501 comes out all fine again, so one UEFI has been inconsistent for OC stability for me.

The R7 1800X is relatively new to me. I ploughed so much voltage to gain 3.9GHz 3466MHz stable on a later UEFI and still have some issues of erratic behavior. I revert to a relatively newish UEFI all bang on and at lower voltages. Now testing some others. Looking at Microcode / SMU FW / etc in HWINFO/UEFI not seeing different versions, but it's trickier to stabilse so far on newer UEFI







.


----------



## chew*

I have yet to pin it down.

First thought was maybe imc and temp related but....i found conflicting data with the heat/imc chart.

Chilled water/cold air improved imc in the 20-40c range over 60-85c which downgraded imc.

Multiple cpus.

Phase (-30c) was cold enough to break imc drastically kicking most chips down to 2666.

The only chip that gained anything imc wise cold with quite simply idiotic voltage which eventually killed a stick was a cache nerfed 1400...

Ln2 requires me to warm memory but b die does not seem to like cold from what i have read....depending on methods memory can actually get quite cold when on ln2.

Anyway that tossed imc theory out the window for me.


----------



## gupsterg

1800X 3.9 3466 on 1403-SP42M (this is a Stilt UEFI with an older IMC FW), so I throw Memtest, AIDA64, P95, IBT AVX, Y-Cruncher at profile all solid.

Go to any newer UEFI borked.

Go back to 1403-SP42M all fine again, so HW has not degraded.

Now I'm meddling with CAD Bus / ProcODT on newer UEFI. As defo it's the higher RAM that borks profile on newer UEFI, if I use 3.9 3333 Fast non issue.


----------



## MaKeN

Lol after my cpu degraded its will pass RB 15 mins at stock xpm settings ( 4600 / 3400 on ram /vcore 1.32v , all auto)
It will show a blue screen if i change the vcore any higher than 1.32 v in like 2 mins at the same cpu ratio, feels like 4600 fails at higher voltage then 1.32...
Cpu became unpredictable


----------



## chew*

You sure it is not bios related?

My cpus have gone up down left right on clock potential based on uefi version board and version of prime 95 i use.

Perfect example is on b350 prime plus old uefi i ran 4000 @ 12k iteration 30 mins on video with ahem...interesting vrm temps.

On certain uefi on taichi that speed gets curb stomped down to 3.8 same measured voltage same test/time allotment. Bsod higher...

Saw similar trend with 1700...launch 3990 @ 1.475v.

Today on latest 3.8 on 1.4v and refuses to pass higher voltage and or higher clocks. 1.475 @ 3.8 will bsod to.


----------



## MaKeN

Ups my bad chew!
I wrote this from my phone... apears to be i posted in a wrong thread ... its about the 7700k not a ryzen one , very sry. Delete it plz . Again , very sry for that mistake


----------



## chew*

Lol.

Np man mistakes = human.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Just got an error on hci at 200% a few hrs ago stop that particular 2 threads while others keep running bump ddr volt 1 notch on the fly fill ram again and problem solved lol.

Last 2 windows are the new ones that kaput this is after i bump ram volt one notch


No page file on my systems while stress testing btw


----------



## soulwrath

Was wondering guys if there was a way to fix the Vcore reading on a Crosshair VI board with the CPU-Z?
I keep receiving low readings of .7v when my input is 1.4v for 4ghz. AIDA 64 Engineer version sensor reports it out correct, but with CPUZ and HWinfo they report it very low. I am using the latest version of CPU-Z 29.2, along with the 1403 (1.0.0.6) BIOS any thoughts guys? thanks!

more information: https://valid.x86.fr/2rjuwd


----------



## gupsterg

Post a screenie of HWINFO when CPU been at idle/load.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Had 3x 1700. All reached 3.8GHz, none 3.9GHz with the kinda of stability testing I go for.
> 
> 1st needed ~1.34V, 2nd ~1.35V, 3rd ~1.38V.
> 
> The 1800X I have needs ~1.4V for 3.9GHz.


Noticed your post and im like. Damn man we are not lucky with cpus. So that 180px needs same volts as my 1700x heh


----------



## miklkit

I might have stumbled onto something just now. First here is a run I did earlier today. It's not perfect but is good enough for day 10.



Then here is the last run both while at 100% loads and after it was done. Big difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordzed83*
> 
> Noticed your post and im like. Damn man we are not lucky with cpus. So that 180px needs same volts as my 1700x heh


Pretty much voltage scaling for CPU MHz attained is the same between 1700 and 1800X IMO. It's just that none of the 1700 pass stability testing for all apps for 3.9GHz, they are bench stable depending on bench any where between 3.925GHz to 4.075GHz for me on air.

The 1800X just allows 3.9GHz with higher stability. My only snag is on newer UEFIs I can't attain 3466MHz C15 1T stable, where as 3333MHz C14 1T tight set is and with lower CPU/SOC/VDIMM. For example below is 3.9 3333 Fast at +50mV 1.075V 1.375V.



On that same UEFI 3.9 3466 will need +100mV 1.1V 1.4V for 5 loop pass in IBT AVX, I revert to an older UEFI and can run IBT AVX for 30 loops at +75mV 1.1V 1.385V.


----------



## lordzed83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Pretty much voltage scaling for CPU MHz attained is the same between 1700 and 1800X IMO. It's just that none of the 1700 pass stability testing for all apps for 3.9GHz, they are bench stable depending on bench any where between 3.925GHz to 4.075GHz for me on air.
> 
> The 1800X just allows 3.9GHz with higher stability. My only snag is on newer UEFIs I can't attain 3466MHz C15 1T stable, where as 3333MHz C14 1T tight set is and with lower CPU/SOC/VDIMM. For example below is 3.9 3333 Fast at +50mV 1.075V 1.375V.
> 
> 
> 
> On that same UEFI 3.9 3466 will need +100mV 1.1V 1.4V for 5 loop pass in IBT AVX, I revert to an older UEFI and can run IBT AVX for 30 loops at +75mV 1.1V 1.385V.


The Ryzen RNG strikes again

I changed my gpu from 980 to tian x sincve gotten it with full cover at great price like. And... 1501 work no problems now LOL and black screen under ehavy load almost gone









Finally next after You on realbench leaderboard


----------



## Irev

Is there much difference between ryzen 7 @ 3.7ghz vs 4ghz from a gaming perspective @ 1440p ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I say play silicon lottery on the 1700 all ryzen 7 chips perf the same at the same clocks.

My 1700 was 1.375v highest llc which boosted to 1.392v this only net me 38.25x. after that 40x benchiable at 1.530v LoL, which i dont recommend.

The 1800x i just bought it gives me 4ghz with llc3 1.375v. but i will not pay $499 for this chip tho. Having the 1700 as an option i gamble sillicon lottery there XD. Bought it because i got a deal for it for $350 + asrock b350 pro for $30 cant argue that lol


----------



## Irev

Is it ok to run a ryzen 7 chip @ 1.38v 3.9ghz 24/7

for example my board wont allow amd cool n quiet (Ghz and vcore) to drop during idle state and if I set to 3.9ghz OC it stays @ 1.38v forever.

Is this considered ok for 24/7 day to day use? or should I just stick to 3.7ghz and have the cpu drop to below 0.8v when idle ?


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Is it ok to run a ryzen 7 chip @ 1.38v 3.9ghz 24/7
> 
> for example my board wont allow amd cool n quiet (Ghz and vcore) to drop during idle state and if I set to 3.9ghz OC it stays @ 1.38v forever.
> 
> Is this considered ok for 24/7 day to day use? or should I just stick to 3.7ghz and have the cpu drop to below 0.8v when idle ?


What kind of temps you got when idle? i think its more a temperature thing than a volt thing.

At this moment my R7 1700 does a stable 3.8Ghz on 1.35000 volts, c state disabled ,LLc on auto , cool en quiet disabled and boost disabled.
After 1 hour of prime95 temps were around 77C.
I am on a small AIO liquid cooler. The coolermaster masterliquid 120 lite. the stock cooler went all the way up to 90C


----------



## jon666

Nothing trys to throttle down at 77 C?


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Nothing trys to throttle down at 77 C?


Nope. Isn't max working temp 95C with Ryzen?


----------



## chew*

Shutdown is shutdown. Throttle would obviously kick in prior to shutdown.


----------



## sakae48

i dont know why i'm thinking about this on my early day but..
what if windows recognize ryzen as 2 / more (4 on TR?) NUMA nodes? what's the difference being made compared to recognized as single node?

still wondering why i have such question


----------



## ericorg87

I'm considering selling my Gigabyte AB350 for a better x370 board as mine with the VRM overheating is pretty much useless for me.

what is the cheapest x370 with decent VRM that won't overheat at 3.8ghz 1.375v stress use? (aida64, actually, X264 encode)?
I was thinking about a Asrock x370 SLI but I was told they are also garbage and only 4x2 with cheap Taiwanese MOS. In my country taxes make these boards really expensive so a Taichi or a CH6 is already too expensive for me right now.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My Ryzen 1700 versus my I7 7800X in Battlefield 1, 64 player conquest with a 1080TI 2050/+500 on mem.

I7 7800X 4800/3000: 112.5 fps min - 185.8 fps max - 142.8 fps avg I battlefield 1 - Ultra preset - 64 players conquest on Monte Grappa

R7 1700 3850: 91 fps min - 174 fps max - 115 fps avg - ultra preset - 64 players conquest - Sossions

Memory on both was the same 3200 kit Cl 16-17-17-1T 1.350V. But the Ryzen won't go past 2933, versus the 3200 on the X299.

Both system used the same SSDs, PSU, GPU etc. This was the max stable OC on both.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My Ryzen 1700 versus my I7 7800X in Battlefield 1, 64 player conquest with a 1080TI 2050/+500 on mem.
> 
> I7 7800X 4800/3000: 112.5 fps min - 185.8 fps max - 142.8 fps avg I battlefield 1 - Ultra preset - 64 players conquest on Monte Grappa
> 
> R7 1700 3850: 91 fps min - 174 fps max - 115 fps avg - ultra preset - 64 players conquest - Sossions
> 
> Memory on both was the same 3200 kit Cl 16-17-17-1T 1.350V. But the Ryzen won't go past 2933, versus the 3200 on the X299.
> 
> Both system used the same SSDs, PSU, GPU etc. This was the max stable OC on both.


What about tomb raider benchmark so we can compare
1080p @ very high settings

I will downclock my overclock to match yours


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> I'm considering selling my Gigabyte AB350 for a better x370 board as mine with the VRM overheating is pretty much useless for me.
> 
> what is the cheapest x370 with decent VRM that won't overheat at 3.8ghz 1.375v stress use? (aida64, actually, X264 encode)?
> I was thinking about a Asrock x370 SLI but I was told they are also garbage and only 4x2 with cheap Taiwanese MOS. In my country taxes make these boards really expensive so a Taichi or a CH6 is already too expensive for me right now.


Depending on prices where you are, the ASUS Prime Pro and Strix X370-F Gaming, Gigabyte AB350N-Gaming Wifi, and ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX and Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac are all good options at a lower price.


----------



## la4ours

Seeing how I haven't posted any pics of my system, i figured i'd post one today. I'm sitting at 3.8ghz with idle temps between 39-42°c. Load temps are about 57-62°c.

Currently working on getting my 1080 ti heat issue fixed. Put in a ticket with Gigabyte as well as reached out to NZXT to double check their Kraken G12 will work with this card.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Depending on prices where you are, the ASUS Prime Pro and Strix X370-F Gaming, Gigabyte AB350N-Gaming Wifi, and ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX and
> Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac are all good options at a lower price.


I thought the VRM's on the BIOSTAR x370's were supposed to be pretty decent (seem to recall a bit of a debate about those boards here). Have there been issues with those boards? If not, I would think those could be a decent option.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I thought the VRM's on the BIOSTAR x370's were supposed to be pretty decent (seem to recall a bit of a debate about those boards here). Have there been issues with those boards? If not, I would think those could be a decent option.


The GT7's are top-tier, but as per usual with Biostar the lower-end boards are all using Sinopower (except for the GTN which uses PK612DZ). They're not bad options for mild overclocks or the lower core-count chips, but for an octalcore with good VRM temps, Biostar's real option is the GT7 and price on that is dependent on locale.


----------



## Blackops_2

So the VRMs on the ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX has decent VRMs to push a 1600x? About to put it and the 7970 in my sig under and am wanting to respectively push both a little. 1600X to 3.9/4.0 and the 7970 to 1200/1700. A corsair SF600 should handle all that wouldn't it? As far as loop components, 5 fans, one pump, CPU, GPU, HDD, and SSD. I'd think it should be fine.


----------



## ordained87

I'm debating about switching over to team red with a 1700X myself, i'm currently using a 5820K at 4ghz (overclocks have been becoming more unstable over time, used to be at 4.4). This 5820K would be going to my father's rig whose currently on a 2600K at 4.5. Would surely be nice to have expand-ability with the am4 socket. Just been on the fence about it. Haven't tried them since 3500+ / 4400+ days.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ordained87*
> 
> I'm debating about switching over to team red with a 1700X myself, i'm currently using a 5820K at 4ghz (overclocks have been becoming more unstable over time, used to be at 4.4). This 5820K would be going to my father's rig whose currently on a 2600K at 4.5. Would surely be nice to have expand-ability with the am4 socket. Just been on the fence about it. Haven't tried them since 3500+ / 4400+ days.


I went from a 7700K to a 1700, and now to a 7800X. It was well worth it for my part.

I game alot, so I saw some good gains there.


----------



## chew*

Screwing around with a modified cooling solution for bench station. Still not 100% satisfied but i think the sacrifice of overall temps vs slammed with load temps might be worth it.

It is an H220 x2 with a kicker apogee drive x2

Fans are on "silent" preset.



Scored that drive x2 the way I like to.

Clearance Rack











On a side note I had the ASUS already set up with a cpu and Hynix DR.

I do not think it is all that bad hynix support wise musmus.

Granted i did not bump speed but these are 2T rated and those subs are certainly not stock..


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So the VRMs on the ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX has decent VRMs to push a 1600x? About to put it and the 7970 in my sig under and am wanting to respectively push both a little. 1600X to 3.9/4.0 and the 7970 to 1200/1700. A corsair SF600 should handle all that wouldn't it? As far as loop components, 5 fans, one pump, CPU, GPU, HDD, and SSD. I'd think it should be fine.


Yeah, it's probably the most impressive B350 (along with the AB350N-Gaming Wifi from Gigabyte). You can see the components for yourself here, but suffice to say that they're decent Fairchild/ON Semi parts in a 3 x 2 configuration. Gigabyte's using IR3555's in a 4-phase design on their ITX board.


----------



## chew*

I actually was going to buy the ab350n wifi this weekend to test but not in stock at microcenter.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The GT7's are top-tier, but as per usual with Biostar the lower-end boards are all using Sinopower (except for the GTN which uses PK612DZ). They're not bad options for mild overclocks or the lower core-count chips, but for an octalcore with good VRM temps, Biostar's real option is the GT7 and price on that is dependent on locale.


I was wondering why you did not include the GT7 in your list as here it is the same price as the 2 ASUS boards you listed.

Also, I just updates the PCI and SATA drivers and the mouse stuttering issue is back.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was wondering why you did not include the GT7 in your list as here it is the same price as the 2 ASUS boards you listed.
> 
> Also, I just updates the PCI and SATA drivers and the mouse stuttering issue is back.


That stuttering issue is so odd. I've tried to replicate it, without success. And yeah, GT7 comes highly recommended from me but it's all dependent on locale. I've seen it go for as much as $215 USD and as little as $170 USD, so it depends on when and where you catch it.

If someone has access to US NewEgg, it's pretty killer for the price. $160 USD in the next 12 hours.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, this time it looks like it might be the AMD video drivers causing it. It seems that things that don't bother FX at all really mess up Ryzen. This is all hangovers with this 2 year old Win 10 install as I just pulled the HDs out of the FX and dropped them into this Ryzen.

The GT7 has been on continuous sale there for weeks. As soon as one sale ends they start another. I bought mine at that price weeks ago on sale.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah, it's probably the most impressive B350 (along with the AB350N-Gaming Wifi from Gigabyte). You can see the components for yourself here, but suffice to say that they're decent Fairchild/ON Semi parts in a 3 x 2 configuration. Gigabyte's using IR3555's in a 4-phase design on their ITX board.


Good deal, not that i'm aiming for 4.1ghz or anything but a moderate bump would be useful.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, this time it looks like it might be the AMD video drivers causing it. It seems that things that don't bother FX at all really mess up Ryzen. This is all hangovers with this 2 year old Win 10 install as I just pulled the HDs out of the FX and dropped them into this Ryzen.
> 
> The GT7 has been on continuous sale there for weeks. As soon as one sale ends they start another. I bought mine at that price weeks ago on sale.


Very nice. At launch it was only available from one UK vendor at an inflated price.

Looks like you can get it at a decent price in the EU now: https://geizhals.de/biostar-racing-x370gt7-a1579933.html

Biostar's always had a good Asia presence, not totally sure on prices there, though.

So, @ericorg87, if you've access to North American or EU shops, consider the GT7! Top-tier VRM at that price.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That stuttering issue is so odd. I've tried to replicate it, without success. And yeah, GT7 comes highly recommended from me but it's all dependent on locale. I've seen it go for as much as $215 USD and as little as $170 USD, so it depends on when and where you catch it.
> 
> If someone has access to US NewEgg, it's pretty killer for the price. $160 USD in the next 12 hours.


If I had any memory I might qualify as a moron.







The stuttering I had before was traced to the AMD sata drivers so what did I do? Reinstalled the AMD sata drivers................. Problem solved again.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very nice. At launch it was only available from one UK vendor at an inflated price.
> 
> Looks like you can get it at a decent price in the EU now: https://geizhals.de/biostar-racing-x370gt7-a1579933.html
> 
> Biostar's always had a good Asia presence, not totally sure on prices there, though.
> 
> So, @ericorg87
> , if you've access to North American or EU shops, consider the GT7! Top-tier VRM at that price.


I like clearance racks and open box









https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138447R


----------



## SuperZan

Now that is a deal. NewEgg open box is usually in good shape, too.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

Solved my issue with stabilising 3466MHz C15 1T on later UEFI of C6H today, finally







. Upto UEFI 1201 VDDP: [Auto] is ~900mV in SW monitoring/DMM. After UEFI 9943 [Auto] is ~975mV.





Once I set 900mV on latest UEFI 3466MHz C15 1T is all good for me.


----------



## chew*

That does not surprise me gups.

I saw little if any benefit on SR dims with it except in early agesa.

With DR sometimes I think it is chip dependent and helps.


----------



## gupsterg

Surprised me for sure. I think my CPU/RAM does not like VDDP increase

Seems like we gotta keep an eye on what [Auto] is between UEFIs and really start just locking down to what we want/need.

Y-Cruncher now holding OC as well on same profile, before VDDP tweak an issue.


----------



## chew*

Leave no stone unturned and never be afraid to under volt as well as over volt


----------



## madbrayniak

Hey guys, been asking this other places as well but this could be just as good a place if not better than all the others.

My wife wants a media server for all our movies so I thought I would set something up with a Ryzen R7 1700 and maybe now the 1900x and run a virtual machine for the server side and use the rest of the cores for my main system.(1 core for server)

Would the extra bandwidth that the Threadripper can handle be much of an advantage in this situation or would I be better off just saving my money and go with the R7?


----------



## Mikesamuel112

R7 OC Leader Board has been updated.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Leave no stone unturned and never be afraid to under volt as well as over volt


Agree profusely







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Hey guys, been asking this other places as well but this could be just as good a place if not better than all the others.
> 
> My wife wants a media server for all our movies so I thought I would set something up with a Ryzen R7 1700 and maybe now the 1900x and run a virtual machine for the server side and use the rest of the cores for my main system.(1 core for server)
> 
> Would the extra bandwidth that the Threadripper can handle be much of an advantage in this situation or would I be better off just saving my money and go with the R7?


using which os and media server ?


----------



## chew*

Opened MSN......saw this I was like LOL. This will be fun.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> using which os and media server ?


windows 10 for main PC and gaming. I would want to do some sort of version of Linux for the server.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Opened MSN......saw this I was like LOL. This will be fun.


lol nice


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> using which os and media server ?
> 
> 
> 
> windows 10 for main PC and gaming. I would want to do some sort of version of Linux for the server.
Click to expand...

Sorry I won't be able too hello then


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Screwing around with a modified cooling solution for bench station. Still not 100% satisfied but i think the sacrifice of overall temps vs slammed with load temps might be worth it.
> 
> It is an H220 x2 with a kicker apogee drive x2
> 
> Fans are on "silent" preset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored that drive x2 the way I like to.
> 
> Clearance Rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I had the ASUS already set up with a cpu and Hynix DR.
> 
> *I do not think it is all that bad hynix support wise musmus.*
> 
> Granted i did not bump speed but these are 2T rated and those subs are certainly not stock..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ermm..

2666 or bust.









I might use Hynix on cold.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sorry I won't be able too hello then


can you help with other OS?


----------



## Mega Man

I can with windows, probably this weekend, I want to transfer from an old pc to my 1800x.

I know freenas would probably not do well, most things are single threaded


----------



## gordesky1

Guys im not sure if i have a problem... While testing cinabench r15 today i cant get what i used too get on it..

like the scores im getting now is 1356 when i tried stock when i remember i was getting 1400s.

And at 3.85 1628 which i think it was around 1700 before
Than i tried my highest clock which is 3.95 which always passed cinabench before with a 1752-1780 but now it always black screens in the middle of the test....

About a week ago i put it down too 3.8ghz cause a heat wave came here so i wanted too keep the temps low and when i tested it was around 1650... But now its ony in the 1500s...

Any idea what could've happen? i always kept this 1700 under 1.42volts so i doubt it could be a degrade? But im not sure whats going on...

heres a screenshot of the 3.85ghz

The 3ghz one at 1537 is while overclocking in windows @3.7ghz the 1752 is my old test from weeks ago.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ermm..
> 
> 2666 or bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might use Hynix on cold.


Ive got Hynix single rank DIMMs up to 3200.









I got them to boot over that even, but I wasn't interested in hours of testing, rebooting, and clearing CMOS to confirm stability and feel my way through the timings needed.


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm can this be a problem with it ?? It was low days ago but its started to spike up out of nowere...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm can this be a problem with it ?? It was low days ago but its started to spike up out of nowere...


See if WU 'improved' your experience with a driver update?


----------



## Sev501

Any advice to get back to 3200mhz I'm running a 1700x with x370 giga gaming k7. Rams 2 8gbs tridentz 3200mhz cl16.

This is my 2nd board and processor. 1st one the board shat itself with a bricked bios that nothing can fix and got rma'd.

Currently I pass ibt. Realbench. Prime blend custom. With 3.825ghz and ram running at 2133.
Voltages
1.3562v core
Vsoc 1.1 (bios default)
LLc on high.

Now when I bump up ram I went baby steps. 2666 2933 passed tests by just upping ram voltages to 1.35v.

Now when I get to 3200mhz IbT and RB fails. Unstable oc from ibt and 7z failure from RB.

What do I need to up? Vcore? Vsoc?
Already tried upping ram up to 1.45v and vsoc around 1.1250v. LLC still on high.

Uhm strangely I was able to pass everything fine on previous beta f4 bios. But after the latest stable found on gigas site it's a bit more tough.

I haven't touch subtimings etc.

Thanks and sorry for wall of text.


----------



## KarathKasun

VCore requirements go up with memory speed. I need 0.025-0.050 more VCore when running over 2933.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I had mine running just fine @ 3200


----------



## mus1mus

New board and CPU will make things quite different.

I'd start from scratch.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> New board and CPU will make things quite different.
> 
> I'd start from scratch.


Indeed


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm can this be a problem with it ?? It was low days ago but its started to spike up out of nowere...


I found that the latest AMD drivers caused my problems and deleting them in IoBit Driver Booster got my system running smoothly again.


----------



## polkfan

So i noticed that i never installed my chipset drivers from MSI but instead went with Amd's only is that a bad thing? Should i uninstall Amd chipset driver and install the one that comes with my board instead?

Also does anyone know if Amd balanced profile is better then high performance in windows 10 i'm really curious about that.

Typically with my previous builds i always went to the board site and did everything that way. Think i'm going to try it.

Has to be different as the one from MSI is 1GB while Amd's is much smaller at 192mb


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> So i noticed that i never installed my chipset drivers from MSI but instead went with Amd's only is that a bad thing? Should i uninstall Amd chipset driver and install the one that comes with my board instead?
> 
> Also does anyone know if Amd balanced profile is better then high performance in windows 10 i'm really curious about that.
> 
> Typically with my previous builds i always went to the board site and did everything that way. Think i'm going to try it.
> 
> Has to be different as the one from MSI is 1GB while Amd's is much smaller at 192mb


It depends. MSI's chipset drivers probably include things AMD doesn't need to put in, so try and see what MSI has included, specifically, in their driver set.


----------



## ShinchanNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys im not sure if i have a problem... While testing cinabench r15 today i cant get what i used too get on it..
> 
> like the scores im getting now is 1356 when i tried stock when i remember i was getting 1400s.
> 
> And at 3.85 1628 which i think it was around 1700 before
> Than i tried my highest clock which is 3.95 which always passed cinabench before with a 1752-1780 but now it always black screens in the middle of the test....
> 
> About a week ago i put it down too 3.8ghz cause a heat wave came here so i wanted too keep the temps low and when i tested it was around 1650... But now its ony in the 1500s...
> 
> Any idea what could've happen? i always kept this 1700 under 1.42volts so i doubt it could be a degrade? But im not sure whats going on...
> 
> heres a screenshot of the 3.85ghz
> 
> The 3ghz one at 1537 is while overclocking in windows @3.7ghz the 1752 is my old test from weeks ago.


What speed is your memory doing? I had a drop in cinebench once and i found out that my memory was back on 2400Mhz instead of 3200 after a bios update.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I have the same issues even if cpuz reports lets say 40x it performs less than that... to resolve that you need to go to bios a couple of times move the multi up and down save and exit bios and go back and do it again ... Do it a couple of times then set your regular overclock and save exit go to windows and test cinebench that happens to me when pushing memory to the extreme.


----------



## martinhal

I guess 4.1 is the new 5


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive got Hynix single rank DIMMs up to 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them to boot over that even, but I wasn't interested in hours of testing, rebooting, and clearing CMOS to confirm stability and feel my way through the timings needed.


I'm stuck with Hynix 4 X 4 that is currently running 2940 with 14-16-16-36 timings. I tried 3200 last week and it wouldn't boot into the bios, so had to clear CMOS. Yesterday just before tightening the timings I tried 3200 again and it only blue screened when stress testing so it is getting better.









The idea of running much higher vcore with its higher temps to get 300 mhz higher speed along with looser timings has me wondering if it's worth it. So far what I've got is stable in IBT AVX Very High and Y-Cruncher and temps are fine.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm stuck with Hynix 4 X 4 that is currently running 2940 with 14-16-16-36 timings. I tried 3200 last week and it wouldn't boot into the bios, so had to clear CMOS. Yesterday just before tightening the timings I tried 3200 again and it only blue screened when stress testing so it is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of running much higher vcore with its higher temps to get 300 mhz higher speed along with looser timings has me wondering if it's worth it. So far what I've got is stable in IBT AVX Very High and Y-Cruncher and temps are fine.


2933 -> 3200 is not worth the hassle IMHO (manually tweaking 20-30 memory timings trial and error/educated guess style). I have actually gone back to 2933 because 3200 was unstable from a cold boot half the time.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm stuck with Hynix 4 X 4 that is currently running 2940 with 14-16-16-36 timings. I tried 3200 last week and it wouldn't boot into the bios, so had to clear CMOS. Yesterday just before tightening the timings I tried 3200 again and it only blue screened when stress testing so it is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of running much higher vcore with its higher temps to get 300 mhz higher speed along with looser timings has me wondering if it's worth it. So far what I've got is stable in IBT AVX Very High and Y-Cruncher and temps are fine.


I'm so close to running at 3200mhz to at default SOC voltage(which is still 1.15V) and 1.4V on my ram i get to 700-900% coverage typically. But with 3066 and tighter timings i get 1500% coverage no errors.

Really thinking about pushing voltage on my SOC to 1.2V and putting memory at 1.425V and seeing if it will be stable.

People claim that XMP rated memory can do 1.5V even and the person from the memory event at Amd did say 1.5V is fine.

Have to remember DDR2 memory ran at what 1.8V lol but i'm not doing that. My board starts to put text in red after 1.4V.


----------



## miklkit

Go for it, but don't expect much if anything. My ram is running at 1.408v and while I had the SOC up to 1.2v it is now down to 1.112v. Oh, and my vcore vdroops down to 1.306v from 1.312v. If I'm going to run it at 1.33-1.35v I'm going for 3.9 ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm stuck with Hynix 4 X 4 that is currently running 2940 with 14-16-16-36 timings. I tried 3200 last week and it wouldn't boot into the bios, so had to clear CMOS. Yesterday just before tightening the timings I tried 3200 again and it only blue screened when stress testing so it is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of running much higher vcore with its higher temps to get 300 mhz higher speed along with looser timings has me wondering if it's worth it. So far what I've got is stable in IBT AVX Very High and Y-Cruncher and temps are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so close to running at 3200mhz to at default SOC voltage(which is still 1.15V) and 1.4V on my ram i get to 700-900% coverage typically. But with 3066 and tighter timings i get 1500% coverage no errors.
> 
> Really thinking about pushing voltage on my SOC to 1.2V and putting memory at 1.425V and seeing if it will be stable.
> 
> People claim that XMP rated memory can do 1.5V even and the person from the memory event at Amd did say 1.5V is fine.
> 
> Have to remember DDR2 memory ran at what 1.8V lol but i'm not doing that. My board starts to put text in red after 1.4V.
Click to expand...

Show some timings and maybe we can chip in to a setting or two that may help with stability.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> See if WU 'improved' your experience with a driver update?


Every driver is updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I found that the latest AMD drivers caused my problems and deleting them in IoBit Driver Booster got my system running smoothly again.


Will try doing that with nvidia. so far it went back down but going to do it anyways.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinchanNL*
> 
> What speed is your memory doing? I had a drop in cinebench once and i found out that my memory was back on 2400Mhz instead of 3200 after a bios update.


Its running at 3200 16 16 16 38. at first i thought it mightve change but nope running at 3200.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Its running at 3200 16 16 16 38. at first i thought it mightve change but nope running at 3200.


Try getting a screenshot for us from this utility.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Try getting a screenshot for us from this utility.


heres the timings


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Show some timings and maybe we can chip in to a setting or two that may help with stability.


Sure thing right now its at 16-16-16-36 at 3066mhz

https://s2.postimg.org/fs8g2qiah/My_ram_settings.png

Here is a more detailed look i'd love any help anyone can provide me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Show some timings and maybe we can chip in to a setting or two that may help with stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing right now its at 16-16-16-36 at 3066mhz
> 
> https://s2.postimg.org/fs8g2qiah/My_ram_settings.png
> 
> Here is a more detailed look i'd love any help anyone can provide me
Click to expand...

Try TWCL to 16 as well. If it takes 600% to fail, that is very small.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> heres the timings


Nice, thank you. Just a few quick observations. It's advisable to run BankGroupSwap: OFF if possible, whilst BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled will benefit your synthetics without damaging real-world performance. tFAW could probably drop to 24 without issue. Otherwise, I'm not very experienced with Corsair kits on this platform.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I found that the latest AMD drivers caused my problems and deleting them in IoBit Driver Booster got my system running smoothly again.


I have the same problem and am in the Iobit Driver Booster.What EXACTLY do I look for and uninstall?

I let it run and it did some stuff but didn't sove the problem.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I also notice overclocking on os with amd master or mobo app would throw the mobo/bios off. So before restart or shutdown put everything the same as bios on those apps.

In my mobo bios if I set it at 40x i would have some weird perf issues it reads it at 40x and everything on cpu z and perf its ok but not optimal. But its slower than what it should be. If i use 38.25x and just raise to 40x on os perf is what it should be.

I think its related to that 15.5x bug i had before. Its not iron out entirely yet.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Nice, thank you. Just a few quick observations. It's advisable to run BankGroupSwap: OFF if possible, whilst BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled will benefit your synthetics without damaging real-world performance. tFAW could probably drop to 24 without issue. Otherwise, I'm not very experienced with Corsair kits on this platform.


In addition, Ryzen defaults tRC to 75. Set that to whatever value is stored in the profile. If it's unstable just increase the value 2-4 higher. It shouldn't take much.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I have the same problem and am in the Iobit Driver Booster.What EXACTLY do I look for and uninstall?
> 
> I let it run and it did some stuff but didn't sove the problem.


What solved the stuttering mouse for me was uninstalling the latest AMD IDE ATA/ATAPI drivers so it reverted to the Microsoft drivers dated 6-21-2006. I then told it to ignore that driver from now on so it will not bug me about wanting to update it ever again.


----------



## miklkit

Different subject so different post.

Here are my current memory and system settings. Let's see what can be improved.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try TWCL to 16 as well. If it takes 600% to fail, that is very small.


I feel pretty dumb I have no idea what TWCL is I keep looking at ryzen timing checker and I googled it haha can you please dumb it down for me a little


----------



## polkfan

Tried lowering my TRC to 52 haha had to take the battery out and reset the bios. I figured it would work since 16+36=52 my memory is rated at 16-18-18-38 with TRC at 56.

After reading this

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_ryzen_memory_optimisation_-_the_effect_of_trc_timings/1

I figured i'd give it a shot since at the moment TRC is set to default crazy high 72

edit i guess it boots at TRC 56 and now testing with memtest again.


----------



## miklkit

I just tried TRC at 52 which = TRP+TRAS and it works. I then tried that old game that hammers this cpu and the minimum frame rates are better. Full testing will come later.

Oh, I saved the profile in bios before trying it.


----------



## polkfan

I'm at 56 so far which is 28.5% less then what it was at with 700% coverage in HCI and still going. From that article I guess we can see a small little bump in performance. All this stuff makes me 100% sure reviewers never do this when reviewing either Intel or Amd based CPU's.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What solved the stuttering mouse for me was uninstalling the latest AMD IDE ATA/ATAPI drivers so it reverted to the Microsoft drivers dated 6-21-2006. I then told it to ignore that driver from now on so it will not bug me about wanting to update it ever again.


Hmm, I removed the AMD ATA driver (I had both the AMD and the Microsoft, probably due to my Samsung 1TB 960 EVO NVME and my Western Digtal Platter back up), now they both say Standard SATA AHCI Controller and my Storage Controller says Samsung NVMe Controller. However I still have the few seconds complete freezes when in realbench or IBT, also still have very high LatencyMon for dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft and ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification, Microsoft. I also have the newest Samsung NVME drivers installed and my 960 benches at half the speed it should. I have win 10 creators all up to date drivers. So I am stumped, I just think windows and ryzen don't work with directx and intel ethernet network. Pretty sure the freezes are from Nvidia 1080 or 1080 Ti and windows directx stuff in benchmarks and pretty sure when using a ton of tabs in browsers or dloading a lot that latency goes to crap with ethernet controller, but if anyone can shed some light on this it would be appreciated. I have just learned over 4 months that Ryzen/Windows/Nvidia/Intel Ethernet are all just not [email protected] compatible and the freezes are unavoidable, luckily they only happen in heavy benchmarking, heavy gpu, or heavy ethernet activity.


----------



## chicknchowmein

Not sure if you guys went over this already but I am new to oc and just switched to ryzen. I followed a bunch of peoples guilds to oc but for some reason its not working for me. Long story short, I managed to go into the bios and oc to 4ghz at least thats what it said in the bios and what it said in cinebench. Problem is that when I ran cinebench I got a score of 597cb compared to 1323cb when it was stock. I then opened up ryzen master utility and cpu z and both said it was running at 1.57ghz. Again I tried a lot of guilds and tips but got the same results. A person on another forum told me to come here as I am probably not the only one that ran into this issue. Can anyone point me in the right direction and help me solve this issue. Also I didnt do a fresh install of windows because I already had it on my ssd and I have the latest bios version. Could my problem be hardware?

My build:

Ryzen 1700
Asus strix x370-f gaming
16gb Trident gskill rgb 3000 15 cas
Evga sc 1070
Adata premier 480gb ssd
Wd blue 1tb hdd
Evga 650 nex g ps
Windows 10 home 64bit


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Hmm, I removed the AMD ATA driver (I had both the AMD and the Microsoft, probably due to my Samsung 1TB 960 EVO NVME and my Western Digtal Platter back up), now they both say Standard SATA AHCI Controller and my Storage Controller says Samsung NVMe Controller. However I still have the few seconds complete freezes when in realbench or IBT, also still have very high LatencyMon for dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft and ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification, Microsoft. I also have the newest Samsung NVME drivers installed and my 960 benches at half the speed it should. I have win 10 creators all up to date drivers. So I am stumped, I just think windows and ryzen don't work with directx and intel ethernet network. Pretty sure the freezes are from Nvidia 1080 or 1080 Ti and windows directx stuff in benchmarks and pretty sure when using a ton of tabs in browsers or dloading a lot that latency goes to crap with ethernet controller, but if anyone can shed some light on this it would be appreciated. I have just learned over 4 months that Ryzen/Windows/Nvidia/Intel Ethernet are all just not [email protected] compatible and the freezes are unavoidable, luckily they only happen in heavy benchmarking, heavy gpu, or heavy ethernet activity.


Have you tried installing the Ryzen specific AMD chipset driver? The reason I ask is that I had a lot of the same problems until I realized that I downloaded and installed the wrong driver. I installed the graphics chipset driver by mistake and not the Ryzen X370 driver. You have to actually select the chipset along with your operating system from the AMD website. Then, after restarting just select the Ryzen Balanced Power plan from the control panel if it isn't already selected for you. I hope this helps to resolve your issue and I'm not just wasting your time.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Hmm, I removed the AMD ATA driver (I had both the AMD and the Microsoft, probably due to my Samsung 1TB 960 EVO NVME and my Western Digtal Platter back up), now they both say Standard SATA AHCI Controller and my Storage Controller says Samsung NVMe Controller. However I still have the few seconds complete freezes when in realbench or IBT, also still have very high LatencyMon for dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft and ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification, Microsoft. I also have the newest Samsung NVME drivers installed and my 960 benches at half the speed it should. I have win 10 creators all up to date drivers. So I am stumped, I just think windows and ryzen don't work with directx and intel ethernet network. Pretty sure the freezes are from Nvidia 1080 or 1080 Ti and windows directx stuff in benchmarks and pretty sure when using a ton of tabs in browsers or dloading a lot that latency goes to crap with ethernet controller, but if anyone can shed some light on this it would be appreciated. I have just learned over 4 months that Ryzen/Windows/Nvidia/Intel Ethernet are all just not [email protected] compatible and the freezes are unavoidable, luckily they only happen in heavy benchmarking, heavy gpu, or heavy ethernet activity.


http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

Which motherboard is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chicknchowmein*
> 
> Not sure if you guys went over this already but I am new to oc and just switched to ryzen. I followed a bunch of peoples guilds to oc but for some reason its not working for me. Long story short, I managed to go into the bios and oc to 4ghz at least thats what it said in the bios and what it said in cinebench. Problem is that when I ran cinebench I got a score of 597cb compared to 1323cb when it was stock. I then opened up ryzen master utility and cpu z and both said it was running at 1.57ghz. Again I tried a lot of guilds and tips but got the same results. A person on another forum told me to come here as I am probably not the only one that ran into this issue. Can anyone point me in the right direction and help me solve this issue. Also I didnt do a fresh install of windows because I already had it on my ssd and I have the latest bios version. Could my problem be hardware?
> 
> My build:
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asus strix x370-f gaming
> 16gb Trident gskill rgb 3000 15 cas
> Evga sc 1070
> Adata premier 480gb ssd
> Wd blue 1tb hdd
> Evga 650 nex g ps
> Windows 10 home 64bit


It's likely your CPU temp isn't reading properly. The X370-F seems to be fine on Ryzen "X" CPUs with 20 degree offset for T_die.

Ryzen 7 1700 is supposed to not have that offset.

In BIOS I don't think ASUS enabled the *SenseMi Skew* option for that particular board (under AiTweaker).

edit: see http://www.overclock.net/t/1635734/asus-rog-strix-x370-f-trying-to-hit-higher-ram-speeds/10#post_26275052

& https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94860-asus-rog-strix-x370-not-able-to-show-correct-temperatures-for-the-cpu-in-windows-10/page3


----------



## polkfan

He has the same 1.55ghz bug that many have.


----------



## AstroSky

Hey could you guys take a look at my timings and tell me if anything is off and what i could do to make them better ? Im looking to maximize my timings to the limit.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey could you guys take a look at my timings and tell me if anything is off and what i could do to make them better ? Im looking to maximize my timings to the limit.


Turn off geardown mode first thing i'd do


----------



## AstroSky

what does gear down mode do?


----------



## polkfan

Plus lower TRC i have mine at 56 and its fully stable i believe you should try 48


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> what does gear down mode do?


Basically switches to 2T at times


----------



## AstroSky

weird. never knew it was on geardown before. hmm ill look into it


----------



## AstroSky

ok it works. What else should i go for?


----------



## AstroSky

My cpu on userbench now scores 99.1% its breaking the charts on the score and its performing way above expected. Still feel like there is more to push though. running 3.9 ghz atm ryzen 1700

Furyx ram 3200


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> ok it works. What else should i go for?


Actually you should probably run some HCI for awhile to make sure its all good I always do 1500% coverage I noticed when memory wasn't stable my gaming performance sucked now I can run ryzen at 3ghz and be good with performance.


----------



## AstroSky

just ran cinebench. Whats a good score for 3.9 ? i got 1700


----------



## polkfan

Not sure at stock I get 1424


----------



## chew*

3.8 = 1700 3.9 = 1750 4.0 = 1800

CB to verify memory stability or gains from memory tuning is fairly pointless fyi.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Tried lowering my TRC to 52 haha had to take the battery out and reset the bios. I figured it would work since 16+36=52 my memory is rated at 16-18-18-38 with TRC at 56.
> 
> After reading this
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_ryzen_memory_optimisation_-_the_effect_of_trc_timings/1
> 
> I figured i'd give it a shot since at the moment TRC is set to default crazy high 72
> 
> edit i guess it boots at TRC 56 and now testing with memtest again.


Depends on the strength of the IMC and the modules. There's quite a disparity in strength on Zen between samples. Quite often running at the minimum spacing required is beyond either one or both of these things.


----------



## gupsterg

Just a share on testing past few days on 1800X. I have come to the conclusion that on the 1800X it is "optimal" to use at stock.

Once or twice I have posted in the C6H thread that I felt on the R7 1700 3.7GHz all cores OC was pretty sweet for voltage/cooling requirement and performance. At some point I would probably assess for my uses if 3.7GHz AC OC lost me anything against the 3.8GHz AC OC. Now on the R7 1700 stock AC is 3.2GHz, single core it will go max to 3.75GHz. So 3.7/3.8GHz OC got me a real nice boost over stock setup and I matched/beat max XFR single core.

Now on the 1800X gunning for 3.9GHz really pulls so much power from the wall when running some stress tests. I have noted worst case constant 300-350W for total rig inc screen when only CPU is under load. 3.9GHz needs VID: 1.425V on my sample, LLC: [Auto], cooling requirement under stress tests is also really at the edge for my air cooler IMO. I have noted with ambient temperature changes, that like stress tests will increase the max CPU temp, as the cooling really can't keep up with ambient air temp change. So basically WC is the route to improve that.

Now if I run it at stock I have 3.7GHz ACB at 1.25V MAX, which is similar to what R7 1700 use when OC'd to that level. It is so easy to cool, power usage is substantially lowered. I saw max ~250W in similar case tests as the 3.9GHz OC. Also running at stock the CPU does boost to 4.1GHz and at times between 3.7GHz to 3.9GHz on multiple cores (will be checking in more apps closely).

So am I just going for RAM OC/tweak only now on 1800X. I feel I should keep this vs the R7 1700 to run daily, as it's the best of both world.

First up some HCI Memtest.



I had picked arbitrary SOC: 1.05V and VDIMM: 1.375V as this seemed right for 3333MHz Fast on several of the CPUs I have used. I went for ProcODT: 53.3 ohms and VDDP: 900mV, with PLL/SB manually set as 1.8V/1.05V.

AIDA64 with 3333MHz Fast I have lost nothing.



Cinebench is also where I'd expect to be.



Next IBT AVX custom 13312MB GFlops, is ~180 at stock with 3333MHz Fast, 3.8/3333 Fast is ~185 and 3.9 / 3466 Stilt is ~188.



Power usage from the wall has dropped by upto 30%, temps are well even for when ambient raises, the quietness of the rig was astounding. Now one core did go to 4.05GHz, I will check log how long this was and when, but I believe for majority of the test CPU did not boost above 3.7GHz.

Now this same profile failed Y-Cruncher within 30min.



I noted a core went to 3.975GHz, after repeat testing it become clear that Y-Cruncher was a better test than IBT AVX custom 13312MB when at stock set up but RAM OC'd. As some cores were boosting above stock ACB of 3.7GHz which in IBT AVX they will not due to power draw, etc.

I am currently at ~10.5hrs of pass on 3333MHz Fast on Y-Cruncher, again power draw is lower, cores have been boosting up to 4.1GHz at times. SOC bumped to 1.1V, I felt this amount was needed as at stock cores will be boosting to 4.1GHz in other uses. ProcODT I went for 60ohms and also increased CAD bus from stock [Auto] of 24/24/24/24 to 30/30/30/30. I also bumped VDIMM to 1.39V again like SOC I have seen a tendency of this needing a bump with increased CPU speed and CPU oriented tests.



HWINFO is at a polling rate of 1000ms, AFAIK the CPU can change frequencies at 2ms, so logs will not really show the truest 'picture'.

All in all I reckon if OC'ing then 1700/1700X are best, as you have highest/higher chance of beating the maximum single core frequency at stock. On 1800X I reckon stock is best with RAM OC/tweak. I have done some wPrime and SuperPi, stock 1800X is so close to 3.9/3466MHz OC but the ease of setup for stock 1800X 3333MHz Fast is way easier and efficient on power usage, cooling requirement, temps, etc.


----------



## Sev501

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Any advice to get back to 3200mhz I'm running a 1700x with x370 giga gaming k7. Rams 2 8gbs tridentz 3200mhz cl16.
> 
> This is my 2nd board and processor. 1st one the board shat itself with a bricked bios that nothing can fix and got rma'd.
> 
> Currently I pass ibt. Realbench. Prime blend custom. With 3.825ghz and ram running at 2133.
> Voltages
> 1.3562v core
> Vsoc 1.1 (bios default)
> LLc on high.
> 
> Now when I bump up ram I went baby steps. 2666 2933 passed tests by just upping ram voltages to 1.35v.
> 
> Now when I get to 3200mhz IbT and RB fails. Unstable oc from ibt and 7z failure from RB.
> 
> What do I need to up? Vcore? Vsoc?
> Already tried upping ram up to 1.45v and vsoc around 1.1250v. LLC still on high.
> 
> Uhm strangely I was able to pass everything fine on previous beta f4 bios. But after the latest stable found on gigas site it's a bit more tough.
> 
> I haven't touch subtimings etc.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for wall of text.






I managed to sort it out. Started from fresh as @mus1mus and @zGunBLADEz.

I just needed to push vcore up a bit to make it stable

3.825 Ghz @ 1.37v
vSoc 1.1
16 gb 2x8gb @ 3200mhz 1.40v , 16 - 18 - 18 - 38

Both LLC High
I still want to tweak further but I need to game and work and enjoy the system for the meantime hahah.

Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i would recommend you doing realbench stress with 16gb and x264 loop only tests.. dont use aida stress test it sucks..

Stay away from prime (except testing custom primes to nail out something) & ibt..

Test memory with HCI to make sure is stable 400% is enough to call it a day you can be days and days of testing with no luck.

@gupsterg

i found something on my bios which are giving me some weird issues *even if it says it is a certain speed on windows using cpu-z its not performing as such* and its related to agesa/ram thats for sure.. *and the other one is windows schedulers...
*
Im working on the windows schedulers i will pass you the info when im done but i noticed some dramatic increases with it..

so far

im using kitgurus review as this specify exactly what ingame settings they used and can do an apples 2 apples configuration
https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-cpu-review/10/

1800X @[email protected] LL settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



here is ashes before and after tweaks on windows 10



Before


After


This is rotr


*DX11 all cores
Syria: 150 avg
Geo: 125 avg*


*
DX11 4-8T affinity
Syria: 136 avg
Geo: 112 avg*


*DX12 all cores
Syria: 146 avg
Geo: 147 avg*


*DX12 4-8T affinity This one is the most interesting of them
Syria: 151 avg
Geo: 135 avg*




Windows 10

09-08-2017, 13:52:37 GTA5.exe benchmark completed, 20902 frames rendered in 182.750 s
Average framerate : 114.3 FPS
Minimum framerate : 61.8 FPS

Windows 7

09-08-2017, 14:30:28 GTA5.exe benchmark completed, 21883 frames rendered in 184.783 s
Average framerate : 118.4 FPS
Minimum framerate : 54.2 FPS


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Someone mentioned that the performance differences in the various battlefield maps varied alot, so new testing and the results are..

I7 7800X, MSI X299 Tomhawk, 2x8GB Corsair Vengance 3200 mhz, 1080Ti, AX1500I, Samsung 840 Pro, Windows 10

R7 1700, X370 Crosshair 6, 2x8GB Corsair Vengance 3200 mhz, 1080Ti, AX1500I, Samsung 840 Pro, Windows 10

I7 7800X: Min FPS 114 - Max FPS 173 - Avg FPS 141 - 64 players Conquest on Soissons - Ultra preset - 1440P

R7 1700: MIN FPS 91 - Max FPS 174 - Avg FPS 115 - 64 players Conquest on Soissons - Ultra preset - 1440P

Ryzen at 3850/2933 on mem - GPU at 2050/+500

SK-X at 4700/3000 and 3200 on mem - GPU at 2050/+500


----------



## zGunBLADEz

you cant control those type of manual "benchmarks" so they are not valid to anyone at least to me they are utterly useless... IF its not a constant "same" pattern predefined by the game benchmark i dont even take those bench numbers as valid..

for example on ROTR click on it select preset click benchmark same predefined path, same as ashes, sames as metro, same as gta5 etc..

If the game dont have a inbuild benchmark to me the numbers are not valid, i cant duplicate or see whats wrong with the system/os/code it have no use


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> you cant control those type of benchmarks so they are not valid to anyone... IF its not a constant "same" pattern predefined by the game i dont even take those bench numbers as valid..


Over the several benches I did they were consistent, but for my sake, whatever floats your boat. 

The numbers were consistent over several maps. So this was not a one time scenario for both systems. The Ryzen system is actually 22-25% behind..

I am not a fanboy, but I thought that people might find this interesting. The 1700 at 4700 would be a whole new world though. I am looking forward to Zen2!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Over the several benches I did they were consistent, but for my sake, whatever floats your boat.


cant duplicate the tests in a lineal encoded pattern so its impossible to get the same numbers with the "user benchmark"
not valid its very simple..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> cant duplicate the same numbers with the "user benchmark"
> not valid its very simple..


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Stay away from prime (except testing custom primes to nail out something) & ibt..


Why? They are great stability tests.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Why? They are great stability tests.


what its stable today its not tomorrow thats the nature of prime lol you can ask @gupsterg
he is consumed by stress tests









Theres no future stable stress tests..

What you got today as stable probably didnt hit the right nerve that time, tomorrow you shoot up and bang right nerve thats the nature XD


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm, never said anything to that fact.

If an OC profile fails on a rerun then ovbiously it needs a retweak. For example on my R7 1700 I have 3.8/3333 fast nailed that it doesn't matter what UEFI I use it works evetytime, all the time.

The R7 1800X is new to me and still under assement for whats what as a profile.

The only time I've mentioned P95 wasn't a productive test for me, was when I used 128K FFT in place. As profile was correct for VID, it didn't fail, so I said it wasn't productive for me, if I hadn't ran any other tests for length I reckon P95 would have failed and I would have then felt it was productive.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm, never said anything to that fact.
> 
> If an OC profile fails on a rerun then ovbiously it needs a retweak. For example on my R7 1700 I have 3.8/3333 fast nailed that it doesn't matter what UEFI I use it works evetytime, all the time.
> 
> The R7 1800X is new to me and still under assement for whats what as a profile.


i was using your endevaour that you never find the fault or later on you will.. as an example of continous stress testing.

an overclock stress tests its never certain... You can be gaming on a unstable overclock that dont even pass one cinebench run all for 2 years without even noticing..


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> an overclock stress tests its never certain... You can be gaming on a unstable overclock that dont even pass one cinebench run all for 2 years without even noticing..


That's why you should use programs that have the best chance of finding instability in your setup (ie Prime95 and IBT, among others).


----------



## gupsterg

@zGunBLADEz

I agree x profile could pass x testing and then fail y. So yeah I go all out on doing x y z for lengthy period and reruns







.

I do not count any program as better than another but more so each has it's own merits and place.

We all got our own measure on what is 'stable' and what programs, lengths, etc we go for. So someone could say I did Cinebench and played x games and now that's stable for me, another like me may think "hmmm, not my kinda stability level", as I may use my PC for longer and with programs that will need higher stability.

So yeah I might end up with a lower OC but then I should have trouble free time.

I fold I lot at times, I hate coming back to my PC and find it failed doing [email protected], so my stability testing / length is pretty much in that context.

Early on when I got my R7 1700 I bumped into finalheaven in the Ryzen threads. He also had a R7 1700, we 'gel'd' and discussed our rigs and we did find reruns of xyz we're failing, so all we did was up our 'ante' on testing, etc. I'd say later once I got my other CPUs the process was easier, also it was clear from discussions with finalheaven that his and my CPU were different even if clocking the same. His would fail RealBench Stress mode quicker than mine, mine would find custom x264 tough and his easy.

So as always each piece of silicon may react differently, so somewhat tailoring of what programs I used may shorten or work better for profiling. I reckon when profile is nailed in something that breaks profile quickest then other tests fall in place quicker.

Now on the R7 1800X as I've moved recently to not doing an OC, but only RAM tweaks. I'm finding the process for stability testing is differing from fixed frequency / Pstate OC. As the CPU will boost to 4.1GHz some programs that don't allow it to get to that frequency when under load become futile to use. For example IBT AVX sticks to 3.7GHz, same with custom x264, Y-Cruncher is showing signs to be the better program to use in this test case.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

+1 totally agreed

btw did you look my previous posts about the windows issues with ryzen


----------



## gupsterg

Just reading that







.

For me I'll be honest I find the experience in W7 far better than W10C. I whack the Power Plan to High Performance, disable core parking, set min CPU state as 5% so down clock, etc go on and it benches better than W10C.

I only used to use W10A on my i5 for 1 purpose, TimeSpy, LOL.

On Ryzen I have that and as doing more RAM tweaks I use GSAT with BASH. Other than that I hate W10C, I hate the GUI, it just feels so 'iphoney', if you get what I mean. Also no one Power Plan is king for all scenarios from last time I checked. W7 is simple, HP is best for all from what I saw.

Another reason I hate W10C is it plays with drivers, I even used Group Policy edit to disable it but it can sometimes overides it, dunno how.

I have this case with the Fury X where SWBF will artifact even on stock clocks/VBIOS on all drivers after 16.12.2 WHQL, yeah I'm on Dec 16 drivers







. Then in every v17.x.x driver HBM clock increase yields no performance bump, it's as if AMD have gimped the driver. Others also experience this. I have religiously filed a driver report on each release of v17.x.x about it. No resolution yet, also contacted an AMD rep on here, OCuk, blah, blah, blah. So W10C tries to force me to use v17.x.x driver, W7 does not care







.

I find gaming is also 'smoother' on W7. Both my OS are 'bloat' free, but W7 always feels right







.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

yeah i found the same on win7 you can ask mus1mus i been sharing my crap to him all along lol.

But, i found that the real culprit on amd ryzen perf is windows 10 scheduler/distinguishing smt cores from real ones etc...


----------



## gupsterg

I reckon so as well.


----------



## polkfan

You guys will really hate me haha I stopped using chrome for a week as it kept messing up on some sites even this one where it wasn't smooth when scrolling and the refresh bar kept going crazy does the same thing on newegg sometimes and other sites.

Forcing myself to use edge for a week overall its smoother but I hate the UI so much its driving me crazy. I think edge is using some newer API for 2D.

At the end of the week i'll probably go back to using chrome again and just deal with the odd behavior. Edge is night and day compared to IE though.

Edit actually just being on this site alone CPU usage is lower on edge then chrome. Chrome when it lags pushes like one core to 80%+


----------



## polkfan

WOW just watched a review on threadripper I basically expected the performance new it would be a better deal then the 7900x 100% of the time but I did not expect that low power consumption less then a 7900x yet rated higher haha.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Hey guys. Having issues once again. I'll start off by saying max temps when streaming to twitch are hitting 75 (x264).

I can do a stable 15 minute RealBench.

I have a 1700 which I'm trying to run @3.9 and I tried many settings, the one which almost didn't fail was 1.42v @ LLC3 (hitting 1.46v sometimes) but mid-stream the computer will just shut off, no blue screen, nothing.

Where can I start to check what the issue is? I mean, is it a voltage issue, a temperature issue or should I just dial down to 3.8?

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

When doing RealBench Stress mode do you get WHEA error?

None of the R7 1700 I have owned can do 3.9GHz stably with even 1.45V LLC: [Auto]. 3.8GHz is possible on all and between 1.33V to 1.38V. So I reckon back off on OC.


----------



## orlfman

so my original 1800x killed itself (cpu cache hierarchy faults on core 0 & 15 with random lockups / reboots) running at stock after ~4 months. sent it back to amd and just recently received my new one from them. even though i'm running at stock i think my new one is worse than my original... i use to get uneasy seeing my first hit 1.52v's but this one is hitting up to 1.59v's! i even saw it in the bios hit 1.59v's... caused the bios to color it red on the side when it spiked that high. i mean, is it REALLY using 1.59v's when it does it spikes thanks to XFR? even for short bursts i can't think that's safe.

i made sure to reset cmos and reset cmos three times since to make sure all my old bios settings were wiped. which were not that much since i keep everything at stock outside of ram... which i only changed to 2933 - 14*-34 cas @ 1.35v's.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> 
> so my original 1800x killed itself (cpu cache hierarchy faults on core 0 & 15 with random lockups / reboots) running at stock after ~4 months. sent it back to amd and just recently received my new one from them. even though i'm running at stock i think my new one is worse than my original... i use to get uneasy seeing my first hit 1.52v's but this one is hitting up to 1.59v's! i even saw it in the bios hit 1.59v's... caused the bios to color it red on the side when it spiked that high. i mean, is it REALLY using 1.59v's when it does it spikes thanks to XFR? even for short bursts i can't think that's safe.
> 
> i made sure to reset cmos and reset cmos three times since to make sure all my old bios settings were wiped. which were not that much since i keep everything at stock outside of ram... which i only changed to 2933 - 14*-34 cas @ 1.35v's.


Is your board up to date? That's even higher then what I seen before generally the CPU will keep voltage up to 1.55V for XFR which is nuts and why I recommend just setting it to a fixed voltage for the 1800X at least I noticed my 1700 only goes up to 1.4V max for turbo or XFR.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Is your board up to date? That's even higher then what I seen before generally the CPU will keep voltage up to 1.55V for XFR which is nuts and why I recommend just setting it to a fixed voltage for the 1800X at least I noticed my 1700 only goes up to 1.4V max for turbo or XFR.


yeah my board has the latest stable 1403 from asus. i really wish i could disable XFR and just keep performance boost enabled (3.6-4ghz instead of 3.7-4.1 with XFR)... but asus doesn't allow you to. either XFR on or boosting completely disabled. so i'm thinking of just disabling boosting completely and leaving windows power to high performance. 1.59v's just really makes me uneasy. even if its just "short micro" bursts.


----------



## la4ours

So here's a questions. I've got my voltage set to around 1.35 in the bios of the motherboard. Boots fine. play games stable just fine. However, sometimes when i boot, the oc reverts back to 3.2 ghz. I'll reboot, and the oc goes back to 3.8ghz. This happens a lot. The crazy thing is, i'll check task manager and the clock always shows as 3.8, where i read 3.2 in both speccy and ryzen master.

I initially did the oc in ryzen master as my mobo doesn't allow me to change the voltage in the traditional manner (gigabyte ax370 gaming), but i felt it was unstable and ran higher temps. Also, i don't know if i was doing it wrong, but i would always have to change the oc in ryzen master every time i booted. So going through the bios, i figured that would be a permanent solution. Is it possible that Ryzen master is overriding the boot settings? Should i just uninstall it?


----------



## polkfan

I hate not being able to help but having turbo go to basically 1.6 is just to much is the default LLC at 1?


----------



## gupsterg

@orlfman

How PB/XFR works is down to AMD. I asked Elmor early on in C6H OC thread if the "Core Performance Boost" option can be 'enhanced' and he said nope, has to be as per AMD specify.

If you disable CPB so CPU only go to PState 0 ceiling MHz what is MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)?

IIRC my current 1800X uses ~1.2V for 3.6GHz.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @orlfman
> 
> How PB/XFR works is down to AMD. I asked Elmor early on in C6H OC thread if the "Core Performance Boost" option can be 'enhanced' and he said nope, has to be as per AMD specify.
> 
> If you disable CPB so CPU only go to PState 0 ceiling MHz what is MAX CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)?
> 
> IIRC my current 1800X uses ~1.2V for 3.6GHz.


oh, that's good to know that its amd and not asus that's preventing. what a shame







i went and disabled CPB and in the bios it's hovering around 1.22v's with spiking up to 1.25v's for 3600. iirc my original one hovered around 1.18v's with spikes up to 1.21v's.

on the bright side this one isn't giving me boot problems with 3200 like my old one did... yet.... so i guess there is a trade off to everything right? haha.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When doing RealBench Stress mode do you get WHEA error?
> 
> None of the R7 1700 I have owned can do 3.9GHz stably with even 1.45V LLC: [Auto]. 3.8GHz is possible on all and between 1.33V to 1.38V. So I reckon back off on OC.


Hey mate. All I get from RealBench is "Result Hash match", no WHEA errors that I can see.

I now left it at 3.8, 1.38v with LLC still on 3. SOC voltage on 1.1. I managed to realbench 15 minutes no errors again, temperatures are hitting a max of 77 now.

I tried the HCI memtest and got 1 error before 100%, could this be the cause of the restarts? (It hasn't restarted on 3.8 yet, just wanting to make it stable beforehand).

I'm using a overclock profile on my memories which makes the timings a bit tighter, but I could just use it as DOCP if this is an issue...


----------



## gupsterg

@orlfman

All the 1700 I had managed ~3500MHz C16 2T, tight 3466MHz was not possible in CPU orientated tests with high RAM usage.

The 1800X is able to do 3466MHz relatively tight setup. This one has no memory holes upto 3466MHz tested, what I regarded as my best 1700 does.

Quite liking the 1800X at stock with just RAM tweaks. This one also seems fine for "cold boot".

@DarkPrinzz

WHEA errors will be in Event Viewer or use HWINFO as monitoring tool and that has counter in it.

RAM errors will lead to anomalies, so could well be cause of restarts.

I'd get 3.8GHz sorted 1st for stability then move on, but if RB is hitting 77°C you'll need better cooling to aid testing 3.9GHz IMO.


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Have you tried installing the Ryzen specific AMD chipset driver? The reason I ask is that I had a lot of the same problems until I realized that I downloaded and installed the wrong driver. I installed the graphics chipset driver by mistake and not the Ryzen X370 driver. You have to actually select the chipset along with your operating system from the AMD website. Then, after restarting just select the Ryzen Balanced Power plan from the control panel if it isn't already selected for you. I hope this helps to resolve your issue and I'm not just wasting your time.


Well since it had today's date and a brand new driver for X370, I figured why not. Tried it and no change. Just go run realbench stress test and watch your computer just stop working, mouse sit in the same place, clock stop for 5-60 seconds. This platform is just [email protected], that is my final conclusion after months of testing/troubleshooting and decades of experience in overclocking and fixing computers.


----------



## hotstocks

Well I am only 51 years old and have been building, repairing, and overclocking computers for 35 years, so what do I know? This platform is complete **** unless someone more knowledgeable than myself can interpret these LatencyMon results and explain why a 100% stable 1800X, G.skill b-die ram, Corsair 1000W psu, Nvidia 1080ti, and Samsung 960 Evo 1TB NVME SSD all running every stress test 100% stable for hours or days and nice and cool still gets these LatencyMon results in every day multitasking use and gets 5-60 second complete freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT. Here are the diagnostics: This platform has a SERIOUS problem with directx and intel ethernet as seen below.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. At least one detected problem appears to be network related. In case you are using a WLAN adapter, try disabling it to get better results. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:22:50 (h:mm:ss) on processors 0,1,2 and 3.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name: RYZENWIN10
OS version: Windows 8 , 6.2, build: 9200 (x64)
Hardware: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., CROSSHAIR VI HERO
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
Logical processors: 16
Processor groups: 1
RAM: 32696 MB total

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed: 3950 MHz
Measured CPU speed: 1 MHz (approx.)

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 12459.440844
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 3.936518

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 12452.960193
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 1.609714

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 218.870127
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.071483
Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.075282

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 896495
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 22889.380
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.041673
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.148287

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 5725889
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 9476
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 746
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 189
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

Process with highest pagefault count: none

Total number of hard pagefaults 0
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 0
Highest hard pagefault resolution time (µs): 0.0
Total time spent in hard pagefaults (%): 0.0
Number of processes hit: 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 58.55610
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 218.870127
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 16.275395
CPU 0 ISR count: 845946
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 12280.940
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 25.438325
CPU 0 DPC count: 5299086
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 10.270134
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 128.480
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.225861
CPU 1 ISR count: 49274
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2049.80
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 1.593662
CPU 1 DPC count: 149435
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 13.716829
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 69.380
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.002688
CPU 2 ISR count: 1257
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 22889.380
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 5.029495
CPU 2 DPC count: 179878
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 9.557818
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 6.680
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000083
CPU 3 ISR count: 18
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2188.710127
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.447559
CPU 3 DPC count: 107970
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Try another nic driver

Nvidia is known for high dpc specially pascal gpus thats reality. Try fixing the nic problem first use different drivers the nvidia thing i would not get high hopes to get that fixed sorry lol


----------



## hotstocks

Yeah tried the last few latest Intel 1211 drivers none helped. If you have a link to an ethernet driver for it that doesn't have the issue please link me. So your guess is it is the Nvidia 1080Ti/drivers that are freezing the computer for 5-60 seconds just drawing windows stuff in browsers, ect? I also run dual monitors, so maybe that makes it worse, but hell a 1080 Ti has 11GB ram and is the fastest card ever, lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Ohhhh i know whats that freezing about you guys are talking about now.... You can see it clearly in cinebench right away..

@gupsterg tag you for the info

I experience this myself today while trying a couple of things on bios.. This happens if you leave the vcore on auto and try to overclock or set x multiplier and let the mobo decides the vcore for You or some sort of similar setting to it... This is one of the issues im trying to get rid off. I use manual vcore so never experienced it till today.

It has to be related to XFR. It do pauses/freezes the whole screen for real.


----------



## hotstocks

No I have vcore manually set to 1.4v LLC3 and bclk 100 multiplier 39.5 for 3.95ghz, nothing set to auto at all.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> No I have vcore manually set to 1.4v LLC3 and bclk 100 multiplier 39.5 for 3.95ghz, nothing set to auto at all.


Thats the problem trying to get rid off bios/mobo settings with something else not put on bios.

It only happens when i try to push ram then i find in os sometimes im on 36x

I dont get the stuttering/pauses but my multiplier its not the same on bios.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Yeah tried the last few latest Intel 1211 drivers none helped. If you have a link to an ethernet driver for it that doesn't have the issue please link me. So your guess is it is the Nvidia 1080Ti/drivers that are freezing the computer for 5-60 seconds just drawing windows stuff in browsers, ect? I also run dual monitors, so maybe that makes it worse, but hell a 1080 Ti has 11GB ram and is the fastest card ever, lol


That's weird something else is happening are you on 10 or 7?

Nvidia and Ryzen don't play 100% well together I noticed myself with Directx 12, Then again I noticed in benchmarks a 1060 does better on ryzen then a 580 in a lot of cases and I believe that is due to Amd's driver being more single threaded.


----------



## VeritronX

What was the software used to generate that report? I'd like to run it. I've not had any of those problems so far with a 1700 and gigabyte K7 overclocked using offset voltage, in win 7 or win 10 C. I'm using a 1070 too so pascal driver.

If it helps the drivers I installed on this fresh install of win 10 C last month from gigabyte's website was a ~1GB chipset driver package with the build version 17.10.3401-170627a-315881C-Channel, and nvidia's 384.94-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql.

Edit: I've been using the intel lan this whole time, looking in device manager the driver is 12.15.184.0 from 4/08/2016.

Edit 2: PM'd hotstocks a link to grab the intel driver I've been using.

Edit 3: Wierd that the file is from last month but in device manager it says it's from last year =\


----------



## chicknchowmein

what can I do to fix it? i downloaded and install the 9001 bios and enabled the skew thing but I am still at 1.57ghz


----------



## polkfan

I never walked through someone with the 1.55ghz bug but I think the first thing i'd do is reset the board. Hopefully that fixes it without doing anything else I heard its a issue when trying to set voltages manually. I'm curious to what board you have?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I never walked through someone with the 1.55ghz bug but I think the first thing i'd do is reset the board. Hopefully that fixes it without doing anything else I heard its a issue when trying to set voltages manually. I'm curious to what board you have?


9001 bios was a clue. Its c6h.


----------



## chicknchowmein

Asus strix x370-f


----------



## chew*

Well close...i know the high 4 digits are asus at this point in time.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chicknchowmein*
> 
> what can I do to fix it? i downloaded and install the 9001 bios and enabled the skew thing but I am still at 1.57ghz


I own a R5 not a R7, but I do own a Asus motherboard and suffer from the 1.5ghz bug, for me and others the bug is caused after going over a certain v-core. Not sure if a manual voltage will stop the bug (my MB does not have manual voltage). For me BIOS overclocking anything over 1.3v on the core results in 1.5ghz, so I am stuck with whatever clock I can get on 1.3v on the core. I have read many post on this site in regards to this bug and it seems the voltage can vary for each board and brand name but once this v-core is reached the bug will happen in Windows. F5 to default normally resets the bug but a CMOS reset has been needed for a couple times for me. I suggest resetting to default and set the offset or manual voltage as close to stock as possible and work your way up 1 bump at a time and see if it boots at set clocks, once you figure out what v-core you have to work with start on the multiplier to see how high that v-core will take you. I always disable core boost in AMD CBS and enable C-states (I think it gives lower idle temps w/ dynamic voltages). If none of that works AMD Ryzen Master has allowed me to OC plenty, although it can be buggy when using BIOS+Ryzen Master OC or DOCP+Ryzan Master OC.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1.5ghz bug you have to leave multi and vcore on auto on bios.
Overclock thru amd master or mobo app.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @orlfman
> @DarkPrinzz
> 
> WHEA errors will be in Event Viewer or use HWINFO as monitoring tool and that has counter in it.
> 
> RAM errors will lead to anomalies, so could well be cause of restarts.
> 
> I'd get 3.8GHz sorted 1st for stability then move on, but if RB is hitting 77°C you'll need better cooling to aid testing 3.9GHz IMO.


Thanks for the willingness to help.

With your advice I'll probably stay @ 3.8 then... Maybe I can lower the voltage a bit still? 3.9 seemed to require a constant 1.45v+ which would make temperatures a loooot higher!

I'm going to reset RAM to DOCP profile, then check 3.8 is stable... Yesterday I ran a 1 hour RealBench with success on this 3.8 overclock.

After I make sure 3.8 is stable, I'll use "The Stilt's Fast 3200 Profile" and go from there. Although for my use I'm not sure how much of a difference a few better timings would make...


----------



## AlphaC

https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

AMD Chipset Drivers 173 MB 17.30 8/10/2017

Description:
Supports Windows 10/7 (32 & 64-bit)

Package Includes:
AMD Chipset Drivers
AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan
Support for AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ and AMD X399 Chipset

_Maybe this has some sort of update for Ryzen as well?_


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64
> 
> AMD Chipset Drivers 173 MB 17.30 8/10/2017
> 
> Description:
> Supports Windows 10/7 (32 & 64-bit)
> 
> Package Includes:
> AMD Chipset Drivers
> AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan
> Support for AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ and AMD X399 Chipset
> 
> _Maybe this has some sort of update for Ryzen as well?_


Tried it out and it seems to fix the the mouse stutter/stuck every few seconds since installing latest Crimson drivers. But seems there are some "stability" issues if you clock not might be 100% stable.
I got a weird crash I've not seen before when I started a youtube video running my ~stable 4.0Ghz settings. (never crashed before unless stress testing)
I pulled back my setting to 3975Mhz and stuff seems to work.

I got to note that the Ryzen Balanced power plan prevents you CPU from parking cores(which might been the issue of laggy/stuck mouse) So Idle wattage will be higher.

EDIT:

After a while I noticed that games still go to 0fps every few moments and the desktop mouse stutter returned...


----------



## rjeftw

Man... I should have thrown away my Asrock Killer so much sooner.... my B-Die ram was never stable at 3200 tons of blue screens as of late. Finally ordered a Taichi! Left my ram testing overnight or at least to 1350-1400 % on memtest.









@chew* hook me up with those tight settings to test if you aren't busy with Threadripper stuff!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chicknchowmein*
> 
> Asus strix x370-f


I ran into the 1.5 ghz bug too and found it being discussed in other threads. It hit me when I was trying for 3.9 ghz and was upping the vcore.

After some reading I set it to 3.8 and then started dropping the vcore until it kicked the voltage and clocks back up again. Methinks it popped up to 1.38 or so. I then dropped it until the OC went unstable and then started back up until it stabilized at 3.8.

If anyone is interested here is the Latency Monitor. I forget who first suggested its use.








http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## sakae48

anyone please help me. my PC acts strange just today (or i just realized it today).

I usually encode any videos from 1080p to 4k high bitrate with no problem at 3.8GHz. but today, my PC decided to shutdown completely after a few minutes. turns out to be overheating. my fan curve were way too slow to ramp up somehow. now i set my fan curve a bit agressive (fyi, my CPU fan runs at 7.5kRPM at 100%) yet it still overheats (77C on Tdie). now i'm running at 3.65GHz with no clue what happened









is it because i turned my SoC voltage to 1.1v a few weeks ago? the reason i use 1.1v because i OC'd my RAM to 2933


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 1.5ghz bug you have to leave multi and vcore on auto on bios.
> Overclock thru amd master or mobo app.


Do you have the bug? I was able to overclock in BIOS with the bug, just limited on what voltages I could use. You do not have to leave multi and v-core on auto.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> anyone please help me. my PC acts strange just today (or i just realized it today).
> 
> I usually encode any videos from 1080p to 4k high bitrate with no problem at 3.8GHz. but today, my PC decided to shutdown completely after a few minutes. turns out to be overheating. my fan curve were way too slow to ramp up somehow. now i set my fan curve a bit agressive (fyi, my CPU fan runs at 7.5kRPM at 100%) yet it still overheats (77C on Tdie). now i'm running at 3.65GHz with no clue what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it because i turned my SoC voltage to 1.1v a few weeks ago? the reason i use 1.1v because i OC'd my RAM to 2933


You live in a hot climate. What are the ambients in that room?

You have 5 hard drives so air flow through the case could be a problem. Just putting a Delta fan of the cpu cooler isn't enough as that hot air has to get out of the case somehow, and needs to be replaced with lots and lots of cool air.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You live in a hot climate. What are the ambients in that room?
> 
> You have 5 hard drives so air flow through the case could be a problem. Just putting a Delta fan of the cpu cooler isn't enough as that hot air has to get out of the case somehow, and needs to be replaced with lots and lots of cool air.


i have no thermometer here.. it's like 25-ish with aircon. i have 4 intakes w/ 3 exhaust. i got positive pressure according to my tissue test









all my components were within normal range (41C GPU, 42C drives (lowest is SSD, 38C and highest 42C is WD black), PCH on 54C. it doesnt looks like insufficient airflow at all. but correct me if i'm wrong here.. i'll try to remove the side panel and see if the temps gone down or stay

-update-

after i after i took off my side panels, now it's 74C. but strange thing that my cooling fins were not even feels hot. it's just as warm as my drives!

-update (again?)-

CPU fan suddenly jumped down to 1600RPM showing "CPU Temperature" at 31C while the Tdie still burning at 74C, slowly creeping up to 78C. what the actual hell is happening here? i'm still rendering and now i need to dumb the PC down to the safe level and wait waaayyyy longer than it should









Should I contact Asus instead of banging my head to the wall?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@chew*
@gupsterg

i got it on video almost in the beginning of the video what users are experiencing about the 5 seconds freezing.



then phone died lol but it do it time to time lol voltage is crazy up/down

It only happens to me when i have Multi on Auto/Vcore on Auto/ and core boost enable/Auto this has to be related to the way XFR works i guess?

If i set a multiplier/manual vcore and disable core boost i dont see this as a matter of fact i have never experienced till yesterday..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Do you have the bug? I was able to overclock in BIOS with the bug, just limited on what voltages I could use. You do not have to leave multi and v-core on auto.


Its a bios issue, mine got fixed a couple revisions back still have some quirks there and there when trying to push ram. But for sure is bios related.

i have problems cold booting my 40x with 3466LL ram i have to go into bios and exit so it sticks


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 1.5ghz bug you have to leave multi and vcore on auto on bios.
> Overclock thru amd master or mobo app.


You know how mad i'd be if I spent 250$ on a board and to be told to OC through ryzen master lol.

This must be a massive bug as this has been happening for over a month now and the big ASUS still didn't fix it


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> You know how mad i'd be if I spent 250$ on a board and to be told to OC through ryzen master lol.
> 
> This must be a massive bug as this has been happening for over a month now and the big ASUS still didn't fix it


i have no problems with that, in my 4790K i used Intel XTU for overclocks never had a problem...
MSI app its getting bettter and better they update a couple of days ago and now it dont show the offset no more XD
It sucks but hey this kind of crap happens..


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i have no thermometer here.. it's like 25-ish with aircon. i have 4 intakes w/ 3 exhaust. i got positive pressure according to my tissue test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my components were within normal range (41C GPU, 42C drives (lowest is SSD, 38C and highest 42C is WD black), PCH on 54C. it doesnt looks like insufficient airflow at all. but correct me if i'm wrong here.. i'll try to remove the side panel and see if the temps gone down or stay
> 
> -update-
> 
> after i after i took off my side panels, now it's 74C. but strange thing that my cooling fins were not even feels hot. it's just as warm as my drives!


Ok, it sounds like you have things covered.









Am I reading this correctly? You took off the side panels and it started running warmer? That sounds like you need them on to direct the air flow properly.

I have twice the heat sink size that you have and run at lower vcore than you do and still see high temps. Yes my heat pipes never get warm either. SOC does not add to temps that I can see. Perhaps you just need a bigger heat sink or it needs to be reseated.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Doing some tests under Windows 10 using Ashes Escalation V. 2.20.26289
Haven't find or have at hand something that really stress the cpu gaming wise and can do cpu focused tests like this one..
I seen all cores hit 90% as avg between 85-90% so is a good bench to test cpu power.

As threadripper got out i manage to get a hold of a new updated fresh benchmark baseline from kitguru itself instead of relying of the old ones we already have around
Source: https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-threadripper-1950x-16c32t-1920x-12c24t-cpu-review/7/

So this is our baseline, he tells you exactly what settings he used so this is my website to go for baselines


He also using on the ryzen cpus
Quote:


> Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill FlareX 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 DDR4 @ 1.35V.


This is with a ryzen 1800X @ 4,100MHz Power Options / Balanced with some PPM Tweaks
also ram is running at 1T

Im rounding the numbers to the closest one for easy reading.

2133 15/15/15/36 *(37avg)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3200 16/16/16/32 *(44avg)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3200 14/14/14/28 *(44avg)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3466LL 14/15/15/15/28 *(LOW LATENCY) (SUB TIMMINGS MAXED OUT)* *(56avg)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3466LL 14/15/15/15/28 (LOW LATENCY) (SUB TIMMINGS MAXED OUT) *AMD Ryzen Master Power Options (56avg)
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Extra Test at 38X for 3,800MHz / 3466LL 14/15/15/15/28 *(LOW LATENCY) (SUB TIMMINGS MAXED OUT)* *(52avg)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So sum it up, i didnt notice no difference in this particular game on 3200 16CL vs 14CL

4.1GHz

2133 to 3200 *19%+*
2133 to 3466LL 14/15/15/15/28 *51%+*
3200 to 3466LL *27%+*

3.8GHz

2133 to 3466LL 14/15/15/15/28 *41%+*

3.8GHz vs 4.1GHz with 3466 LL its only a *8%+*


----------



## polkfan

Man I wish Ryzen did better in games its the only area it basically lacks in. Darn CCX latency you can tell that's what part of it is on threadripper. If only Ryzen gamed like a broadwell-e part.

The only time I miss my old 4790K is in fallout 4 however as all other games feel the same


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Man I wish Ryzen did better in games its the only area it basically lacks in. Darn CCX latency you can tell that's what part of it is on threadripper. If only Ryzen gamed like a broadwell-e part.
> 
> The only time I miss my old 4790K is in fallout 4 however as all other games feel the same


i have my ryzen performing as a 4790K or even more XD

as a matter of fact


same settings he used

09-08-2017, 13:52:37 GTA5.exe benchmark completed, 20902 frames rendered in 182.750 s
Average framerate : 114.3 FPS
Minimum framerate : 61.8 FPS

what about ROTR?


Syria *146avg*
Geothermal Valley *147avg*


all this on a $99 MotherBoard lol


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, it sounds like you have things covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? You took off the side panels and it started running warmer? That sounds like you need them on to direct the air flow properly.
> 
> I have twice the heat sink size that you have and run at lower vcore than you do and still see high temps. Yes my heat pipes never get warm either. SOC does not add to temps that I can see. Perhaps you just need a bigger heat sink or it needs to be reseated.


looks like my board were forked up. CPU fan suddenly slow down and hwinfo reported "31C" CPU on motherboard sensor sections while it's still 73-ish on Tdie. need to dumb my PC down to 1.9GHz to make it cool and not interrupting my work.

and now handbrake decided to crash! 3 hours of work being wasted!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Another game that looked very bad apart from ROTR on ryzen HITMAN

*131.99fps Average*

Dont mind the min its running from the server XD
Wall of Text


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



System Info:
CPU Vendor: AuthenticAMD
CPU Brand: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
CPU Cores: 16
CPU Speed: 4.00GHz
System Memory: 6.06GB / 15.95GB
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
GPU Memory: 10.86GB

Graphics Settings:
RESOLUTION: 1920 x 1080
ResolutionWidth = 1920
ResolutionHeight = 1080
Refreshrate = 0
Fullscreen = 1
ExclusiveFullscreen = 1
VSync = 1
VSyncInterval = 1
Monitor = 0
Adapter = 0
Aspectratio = 0
WindowPosX = 576
WindowPosY = 324
WindowWidth = 1920
WindowHeight = 1080
Stereoscopic = 0
Stereo_Depth = 3.000000
Stereo_Strength = 0.030000
WindowMaximized = 0
FocusLoss = 0
UseGdiCursor = 0
HDR = 0
ShadowQuality = 3
ShadowResolution = 2
TextureResolution = 2
TextureFilter = 4
SSAO = 1
MirrorQuality = 1
AntiAliasing = 2
LevelOfDetail = 3
MotionBlur = 0
Bokeh = 0
SuperSampling = 1.000000
Gamma = 1.000000
QualityProfile = 4

Benchmark Results:
---- CPU ----
15159 frames
*131.99fps Average*
11.33fps Min
356.15fps Max
7.58ms Average
2.81ms Min
88.27ms Max

---- CPU FRAMES ----
48.59 22.17 59.12 65.80 68.72 72.52 63.73 73.06 74.89 74.12 70.48 66.87 56.54 42.03 72.42 69.89 67.65 70.64 65.92 71.71 72.59 70.14 71.65 57.11 63.64 61.77 68.15 73.08 68.08 71.80 73.30 71.33 70.34 70.95 64.64 74.37 73.54 71.80 73.82 74.02 68.77 73.72 73.55 68.25 73.74 73.51 71.14 74.25 74.33 70.98 75.44 71.45 73.00 73.05 75.90 75.71 72.75 73.70 72.19 72.03 73.32 72.86 73.67 74.34 70.46 73.80 72.07 70.53 70.24 71.88 71.64 70.25 73.65 72.12 70.05 70.92 68.76 72.35 71.96 69.33 70.30 71.12 69.27 71.19 70.97 71.06 68.86 72.65 68.80 73.50 71.19 72.00 71.84 75.03 73.46 73.74 70.94 72.27 62.51 69.91 71.25 72.92 70.42 74.26 73.37 74.90 72.20 72.58 71.49 69.77 72.70 71.14 75.02 74.08 73.50 67.08 73.26 73.84 66.92 73.75 72.67 72.52 73.30 72.01 74.04 73.73 69.79 74.01 72.29 73.58 70.19 73.19 70.55 73.57 71.70 71.18 69.81 74.31 71.02 73.25 71.89 70.07 71.96 74.49 74.69 74.43 66.64 66.24 72.56 73.85 71.35 74.87 71.22 74.23 70.47 72.03 73.13 73.39 72.76 74.72 69.84 68.81 67.18 70.12 65.14 70.38 69.49 70.95 71.67 70.04 71.57 70.70 72.12 71.10 73.63 73.42 73.83 72.64 71.35 73.48 69.10 72.71 73.47 72.76 71.35 74.67 73.15 71.45 73.01 73.12 69.86 74.58 71.94 74.37 70.94 73.50 72.87 71.56 72.42 75.10 69.56 73.22 72.60 72.85 71.14 74.43 72.14 72.34 72.69 71.86 70.88 72.05 72.36 73.69 73.01 73.48 74.19 73.88 72.61 70.86 74.36 71.67 74.38 72.73 72.25 72.62 70.76 63.08 72.32 67.30 70.54 69.80 72.69 71.26 73.19 73.65 71.81 75.96 72.36 72.40 72.25 69.59 68.99 71.31 72.87 74.13 73.10 73.26 71.03 72.59 70.45 73.90 74.62 72.69 73.83 73.67 74.60 70.73 73.47 75.69 73.91 73.48 72.67 73.06 74.06 74.15 74.01 74.09 71.36 72.62 73.17 71.83 72.38 72.37 72.60 70.16 74.17 72.46 72.53 70.06 71.87 74.04 72.27 72.59 74.43 70.09 72.08 72.70 72.41 71.84 73.58 73.58 71.16 74.06 72.71 75.07 72.79 74.49 72.75 68.88 71.94 72.03 73.97 74.18 73.36 73.59 69.26 74.06 72.99 73.11 73.97 72.33 74.47 72.52 72.81 71.95 74.07 73.23 72.65 74.51 72.76 71.47 72.50 67.12 75.27 73.56 74.38 70.59 71.22 70.31 70.31 73.00 67.25 67.17 71.57 70.89 71.12 69.07 73.00 73.52 73.36 73.05 71.75 74.42 74.50 75.77 72.40 75.93 74.89 76.07 75.54 76.13 76.12 75.30 77.36 76.51 76.68 76.55 73.53 77.57 75.38 76.49 74.57 77.55 78.16 74.58 75.84 75.09 74.81 76.63 76.70 76.33 75.99 74.34 74.53 72.38 75.01 76.33 77.02 76.74 76.06 69.88 73.61 78.04 75.26 67.71 76.47 75.78 77.16 75.77 76.17 74.81 75.78 78.89 78.48 78.69 78.07 75.26 78.40 78.73 76.95 78.25 77.82 74.59 75.09 76.97 77.02 74.75 75.10 77.41 76.41 78.14 75.46 77.11 76.95 73.97 76.75 79.65 77.18 79.25 76.70 78.78 75.75 83.92 90.32 88.73 87.06 88.73 90.62 82.20 83.86 83.72 81.15 78.82 76.04 89.73 89.26 88.24 92.68 93.65 93.04 94.57 94.82 92.51 95.37 94.49 93.76 93.51 91.52 93.83 92.05 94.71 90.77 91.39 91.29 91.81 90.53 93.53 94.80 92.80 94.34 93.53 92.73 93.11 92.95 92.60 95.81 92.37 89.85 93.90 95.47 90.93 94.39 93.78 92.65 95.32 93.98 90.85 90.69 93.42 90.48 93.04 91.92 93.10 93.14 92.27 95.76 93.67 91.32 91.71 93.14 90.26 94.19 87.93 92.00 93.24 94.24 91.87 94.19 92.12 88.08 86.58 92.82 86.78 92.52 93.62 94.01 91.22 91.63 92.82 95.10 92.99 94.24 92.87 92.94 94.57 91.11 95.23 90.30 93.14 95.57 92.07 88.11 94.69 90.34 93.11 94.16 92.10 93.72 97.30 93.40 94.39 91.15 91.31 92.19 94.59 93.25 90.80 93.89 91.31 93.61 93.37 93.46 91.11 94.16 92.25 89.51 93.82 88.94 90.55 89.55 90.46 93.99 94.87 92.83 92.70 93.33 90.66 94.20 90.12 85.60 93.52 96.12 92.32 90.77 94.07 96.35 93.88 94.15 91.81 93.67 94.26 89.06 93.59 95.83 92.98 94.50 91.82 94.84 92.52 88.35 94.63 92.57 93.77 94.97 92.08 93.40 86.10 91.18 74.26 91.44 87.60 95.59 96.35 92.22 92.65 91.06 89.02 94.58 88.40 89.65 92.24 95.02 90.19 85.30 89.40 88.87 92.10 90.21 90.17 91.34 92.08 91.17 91.52 88.86 93.82 89.64 94.29 95.51 91.12 89.58 94.60 88.74 84.79 86.83 89.42 85.89 87.04 89.83 92.02 85.81 88.88 93.01 84.75 88.80 88.84 85.53 86.57 84.98 87.80 86.95 95.41 82.28 91.90 90.23 92.88 92.77 91.66 92.28 88.48 92.25 89.08 87.82 87.55 88.60 84.43 87.38 86.40 84.97 89.81 91.61 93.70 90.08 86.82 89.17 83.33 85.94 88.41 90.62 89.49 92.33 93.24 76.25 87.45 91.28 81.40 84.51 92.61 76.89 87.87 90.61 93.19 95.20 90.46 92.56 93.63 92.75 89.80 96.09 84.55 83.30 90.90 87.94 89.64 87.78 92.41 84.05 91.46 87.78 93.54 96.92 91.60 91.53 90.60 89.37 90.78 89.24 90.79 91.16 97.86 93.25 92.88 96.02 95.24 89.83 95.41 94.29 96.09 94.23 91.85 92.43 88.20 93.59 88.77 91.43 92.66 93.93 91.44 89.85 93.96 93.33 98.44 95.91 91.84 94.87 96.37 89.15 91.25 94.21 96.39 94.90 98.25 95.75 95.33 99.35 97.69 96.48 97.82 96.10 99.91 96.51 91.35 93.80 93.25 93.15 94.56 93.01 94.81 92.57 94.39 90.27 87.21 93.90 93.03 91.55 91.07 93.17 92.33 96.64 97.83 91.39 94.72 95.10 90.27 91.66 91.77 92.36 94.63 95.26 91.75 84.38 93.86 90.69 95.62 94.09 94.31 95.25 88.57 94.78 78.79 86.47 90.97 94.88 95.30 83.36 97.40 98.93 96.97 95.47 98.18 98.97 97.44 96.53 94.26 92.27 92.35 97.48 97.00 96.41 99.42 98.73 98.50 97.11 97.81 95.73 100.82 100.54 98.00 99.39 101.51 98.89 90.90 95.42 96.87 96.65 99.70 100.67 98.17 93.46 91.41 99.70 101.15 97.78 95.68 96.20 102.27 94.36 97.79 99.19 100.22 96.99 98.96 96.34 97.55 100.70 101.66 98.33 98.23 100.67 94.83 93.12 96.14 102.81 99.59 101.21 92.46 94.53 92.58 99.64 99.45 99.44 100.38 99.84 100.92 96.56 97.06 94.58 100.98 89.71 97.26 97.59 96.75 95.21 95.59 97.71 99.49 95.85 95.66 99.37 93.41 96.28 90.80 96.51 96.51 92.58 95.65 96.69 101.06 98.43 93.50 95.38 101.29 99.15 101.60 100.66 99.95 98.58 102.96 98.61 99.83 102.52 90.54 101.07 95.79 95.23 98.60 95.48 96.49 89.90 92.88 90.97 97.00 103.96 103.46 94.31 97.50 97.40 97.76 95.97 94.96 98.21 97.92 99.11 101.97 101.61 102.22 99.38 95.40 101.71 103.29 100.63 101.49 100.67 103.59 97.25 102.11 99.35 100.58 102.78 100.60 98.88 101.11 100.23 103.41 99.44 103.50 102.83 101.20 100.01 103.91 104.58 103.37 102.57 102.41 100.21 100.35 98.33 101.26 102.10 103.70 102.70 102.57 100.54 105.57 100.35 100.26 101.22 105.26 104.05 101.59 104.96 100.65 96.98 94.07 100.88 97.00 103.58 101.34 97.89 102.73 102.67 96.50 95.21 94.74 101.50 118.76 133.14 124.85 121.72 116.28 103.51 119.27 115.84 116.58 113.69 126.32 124.92 130.79 130.89 126.31 129.29 125.39 122.70 130.12 128.52 130.62 128.91 126.44 129.69 130.73 130.95 130.55 135.84 131.87 122.07 132.16 125.80 133.99 129.31 130.59 131.05 130.00 129.20 131.26 130.75 134.46 123.74 121.10 110.48 131.91 126.76 127.17 145.77 120.95 133.23 130.15 131.92 112.32 107.87 122.51 126.46 129.44 130.40 128.10 127.48 127.25 123.48 127.21 119.87 128.80 128.61 129.53 123.63 121.39 127.74 129.26 114.61 113.96 125.68 123.54 128.83 115.06 121.50 128.33 113.58 120.03 128.22 132.78 128.16 129.82 124.55 128.44 131.92 124.60 129.67 129.70 129.73 132.02 122.47 132.90 129.01 124.07 128.66 131.12 131.28 117.39 126.96 133.46 111.24 136.83 125.68 127.36 122.43 124.47 123.08 131.59 116.82 128.69 129.34 141.62 119.00 127.16 126.22 122.46 129.49 125.04 117.42 129.86 117.01 126.43 125.24 130.36 131.53 131.40 130.92 140.10 123.11 123.69 119.83 113.33 131.99 122.53 129.54 126.39 128.88 130.58 123.17 124.20 127.17 131.06 131.51 132.46 126.24 125.87 115.77 137.13 128.25 130.98 130.49 133.91 111.86 127.88 127.19 130.20 126.61 130.99 120.20 120.08 126.67 126.95 118.72 124.30 123.52 122.30 104.29 129.54 122.00 131.68 131.45 127.40 122.71 126.51 132.73 108.92 124.00 118.73 118.78 124.57 127.13 126.20 121.58 112.51 120.11 120.40 129.78 125.50 114.49 109.26 119.00 124.02 127.45 125.61 124.87 130.94 130.68 120.18 130.44 126.57 126.71 126.61 122.70 127.19 120.01 125.30 134.83 134.26 129.78 139.51 129.96 134.19 104.47 128.88 116.85 134.29 125.29 134.96 118.39 134.09 134.48 131.33 140.99 128.82 130.91 135.38 129.48 125.93 134.21 128.79 131.18 125.33 131.79 130.86 129.60 129.59 123.52 124.53 129.11 114.99 128.55 136.54 122.28 137.77 127.41 129.97 133.54 122.69 130.79 135.20 133.27 129.60 119.85 131.15 126.00 134.31 116.72 127.03 133.44 131.99 126.51 125.26 122.97 133.18 84.68 131.84 130.20 139.08 134.18 133.25 128.31 136.81 131.35 130.84 133.37 132.89 129.58 128.85 116.23 134.05 136.79 135.42 134.20 132.24 145.32 109.73 130.39 131.98 131.98 130.11 124.88 133.10 126.78 127.29 118.88 114.75 125.67 126.93 125.00 127.68 119.65 127.64 126.96 128.12 126.29 127.07 125.82 118.20 114.62 127.94 126.00 127.76 123.90 126.01 124.76 129.52 120.71 127.11 126.09 134.74 124.92 129.99 128.86 122.93 128.58 121.62 127.52 130.07 127.03 127.19 123.71 130.91 124.26 127.58 117.11 127.72 130.60 118.87 129.27 124.54 128.62 129.69 125.97 127.49 127.65 128.05 125.58 129.61 128.97 123.70 116.67 128.38 127.98 130.55 123.30 123.51 120.59 132.18 118.02 132.82 128.04 123.89 130.30 131.64 141.79 124.91 130.30 128.11 127.64 131.54 123.36 128.03 128.60 129.06 135.01 132.86 127.42 129.43 132.81 131.12 128.13 130.48 127.36 126.15 130.18 129.48 129.54 128.25 132.12 128.99 127.43 126.60 132.17 127.79 133.12 133.51 137.26 128.09 130.71 133.74 124.88 130.48 124.70 134.20 132.33 128.23 127.26 131.06 134.71 131.07 117.43 131.36 121.52 124.45 119.38 119.97 124.44 127.58 119.91 119.34 121.65 121.21 121.25 123.63 121.99 121.22 122.98 122.14 124.07 122.97 121.31 118.68 126.54 125.03 112.32 116.27 127.35 126.76 123.90 123.33 126.42 121.24 123.19 122.80 120.30 115.63 126.32 121.52 122.86 124.39 117.33 114.96 122.49 128.43 120.94 116.09 124.32 120.73 117.70 119.33 121.28 124.87 121.24 123.03 124.17 118.40 116.85 125.93 121.28 123.54 121.72 118.76 123.34 123.53 128.12 121.34 124.34 125.74 124.15 121.17 116.72 125.37 124.92 117.10 124.15 127.81 119.45 118.59 126.01 124.36 119.49 124.63 118.91 120.04 112.29 120.99 111.90 121.77 129.01 126.06 123.21 127.27 122.92 122.54 121.18 128.92 124.94 123.66 120.20 126.53 120.74 121.23 124.64 125.25 123.69 128.17 121.53 120.91 119.16 124.89 124.45 123.35 121.51 123.27 118.08 126.76 124.46 126.60 120.76 119.56 124.36 124.62 123.00 125.39 128.53 123.92 123.53 121.92 115.53 128.44 129.15 109.39 126.38 125.14 124.51 127.84 128.04 111.69 122.94 124.11 128.91 127.02 125.57 122.41 124.42 127.83 126.38 127.17 121.23 127.58 132.83 127.53 122.77 122.06 122.17 130.30 121.39 125.18 125.64 124.46 121.77 124.68 128.07 125.69 122.91 125.96 129.22 127.70 125.44 128.55 130.92 124.49 125.64 122.07 123.89 124.70 124.18 122.99 124.88 122.90 128.74 123.38 126.94 124.98 128.33 123.89 121.29 126.06 126.55 122.31 113.21 125.87 123.80 118.01 129.56 126.10 121.78 123.98 125.12 125.08 123.26 126.75 124.52 125.80 128.16 129.85 121.59 127.19 125.76 122.34 122.26 128.65 128.22 126.78 128.55 135.14 131.75 132.32 130.80 124.78 105.82 128.84 118.36 120.41 109.53 130.79 121.62 130.80 120.28 126.38 129.04 131.13 130.57 123.37 129.03 123.65 132.42 130.21 121.35 132.24 125.29 132.45 137.48 135.26 136.57 134.61 129.07 134.07 130.60 140.73 136.34 122.68 135.35 140.36 160.10 138.66 142.44 139.22 147.94 147.47 143.44 160.19 131.65 147.05 144.23 145.07 139.24 143.69 132.85 154.84 142.80 147.43 137.80 138.82 132.66 159.82 128.60 149.40 134.21 136.86 145.00 139.77 143.01 145.94 141.74 146.06 137.42 143.18 140.11 144.66 146.58 145.62 140.27 142.06 128.17 141.35 145.58 140.79 144.79 139.15 143.08 146.92 137.66 147.76 142.23 140.56 144.54 161.69 133.52 136.27 164.02 139.45 129.62 139.46 134.86 138.82 139.26 142.80 133.43 140.58 138.03 146.21 126.95 129.42 142.56 142.34 132.51 141.72 136.92 141.23 153.76 136.95 142.11 138.39 159.99 132.05 144.95 146.52 146.64 141.78 146.01 152.64 146.64 140.08 150.18 156.90 147.80 141.78 137.94 146.79 130.28 144.77 139.99 151.29 151.15 152.41 144.28 141.09 130.27 131.80 163.55 133.33 149.45 145.16 130.39 141.53 142.63 142.45 135.98 152.99 118.81 131.36 140.35 147.23 147.06 142.28 140.88 145.30 138.98 141.74 138.81 144.00 150.71 144.05 143.19 140.29 139.82 148.49 139.93 142.90 128.79 141.81 142.22 146.09 140.61 135.68 146.10 144.22 144.13 135.23 135.63 132.35 138.99 144.20 141.91 141.52 139.32 132.46 148.00 139.35 150.79 136.17 149.16 144.69 134.61 158.49 138.98 146.42 138.51 134.43 165.18 135.76 124.94 144.82 150.08 146.44 146.58 149.24 139.20 147.47 144.07 155.21 141.11 141.14 141.20 142.10 141.02 148.55 140.70 142.23 133.54 148.91 142.49 153.41 143.76 148.93 162.34 141.47 143.81 144.24 142.49 146.56 149.79 142.77 146.72 152.56 144.34 151.62 148.34 151.42 139.93 152.42 149.17 140.22 166.42 143.84 157.39 143.75 141.22 152.71 153.32 142.52 141.76 148.40 148.95 153.41 133.23 152.75 134.21 137.45 128.61 150.89 152.11 150.88 155.63 144.81 143.72 152.95 142.44 165.56 138.20 148.50 136.03 150.94 150.50 146.36 141.98 148.09 148.43 154.61 153.26 148.38 152.34 152.10 171.90 134.98 151.18 150.47 145.12 150.76 143.49 147.82 156.74 160.37 142.43 147.70 148.20 152.44 148.54 150.32 149.32 152.64 141.73 169.72 131.94 148.29 146.98 152.89 142.53 147.19 143.29 148.78 137.76 140.75 145.99 154.71 148.90 153.43 153.17 152.35 148.49 145.84 147.51 152.57 153.14 148.34 153.34 147.33 146.85 171.33 124.10 154.28 151.35 157.64 166.83 134.48 156.61 161.60 147.12 158.08 141.84 168.34 130.84 149.49 145.17 148.85 151.86 151.82 161.20 146.59 148.92 139.33 149.34 157.32 138.07 136.74 155.83 155.87 149.21 153.28 147.22 151.46 150.43 158.36 144.03 138.90 172.69 131.97 152.40 159.48 150.38 148.07 154.18 151.82 175.49 139.40 153.47 151.31 160.96 146.92 129.61 165.52 140.67 156.75 150.11 130.83 173.76 131.51 147.38 172.15 137.99 151.69 149.66 150.29 147.95 156.10 144.62 151.95 144.05 145.16 144.03 149.72 143.80 149.44 140.34 146.92 152.32 160.43 143.44 147.12 149.81 167.28 143.39 149.91 137.30 152.44 150.10 154.87 144.48 163.30 136.79 154.53 176.39 135.61 147.04 149.91 142.27 145.79 136.02 141.81 142.41 155.96 147.16 149.97 159.30 138.48 165.91 133.74 141.33 147.76 151.45 160.49 152.82 151.53 151.85 154.44 175.78 138.37 150.58 148.45 149.25 166.65 146.44 152.52 144.46 148.85 147.06 155.20 154.64 156.33 148.71 154.24 148.88 151.51 163.83 141.23 147.31 146.23 142.92 153.63 151.21 153.13 146.71 147.50 151.22 172.91 139.92 144.65 146.52 168.20 145.72 147.75 148.53 148.77 143.54 151.88 149.61 154.79 150.94 153.14 138.71 153.74 151.27 153.51 152.85 145.20 144.93 152.55 133.45 140.95 151.91 149.81 142.23 155.71 140.28 144.98 152.36 146.18 143.50 149.17 138.37 155.16 155.73 151.31 151.88 154.74 155.71 151.46 149.83 150.06 143.23 148.85 146.94 155.27 149.10 154.70 145.02 149.79 152.16 142.64 159.95 148.73 148.62 148.20 144.08 149.83 152.00 148.06 132.32 161.26 143.09 143.01 134.89 151.35 147.52 160.17 144.99 160.34 131.94 154.40 148.41 152.18 153.09 156.26 136.97 155.85 145.49 176.79 132.00 147.72 146.90 150.26 144.83 153.97 144.03 156.74 150.18 150.52 171.46 136.50 146.07 152.77 167.80 141.80 141.32 151.46 210.93 214.04 202.55 179.83 160.00 166.49 187.20 198.04 184.26 178.76 218.15 173.23 132.71 178.05 175.39 175.55 149.25 148.21 130.05 170.14 122.43 157.23 162.89 204.23 145.16 215.61 121.05 197.70 190.03 153.46 167.10 150.13 148.97 153.39 155.74 170.91 166.97 166.76 188.98 165.97 157.69 173.31 136.11 146.80 162.86 187.71 174.74 180.86 154.75 116.91 176.42 178.62 179.10 177.08 209.84 172.73 196.80 175.83 165.24 179.90 171.27 173.05 149.77 167.77 141.21 181.94 173.54 175.39 162.70 189.47 180.36 186.76 180.52 171.94 151.77 182.01 182.12 147.35 206.19 168.85 185.88 188.23 169.51 182.07 169.17 169.48 170.18 173.85 187.92 178.74 184.85 184.23 161.97 178.42 168.26 166.21 185.59 171.42 172.63 169.55 152.23 175.03 190.25 167.14 170.65 174.92 198.40 206.31 173.73 175.09 181.58 167.51 139.37 173.47 173.35 185.23 204.93 172.71 168.47 167.20 198.53 174.30 202.16 176.47 171.42 177.61 187.13 166.48 186.06 162.16 183.35 181.98 136.07 177.56 172.05 176.09 166.94 178.94 177.53 191.58 162.52 199.57 141.76 187.16 189.24 195.34 175.03 159.54 173.97 181.12 170.38 181.49 183.28 144.61 169.66 188.25 220.50 185.18 134.53 181.48 152.81 196.99 175.85 147.76 171.42 197.04 212.45 151.26 167.46 129.69 202.07 203.95 164.53 160.19 178.06 172.02 179.37 173.13 217.82 160.35 152.77 215.79 187.72 180.03 174.14 186.15 144.18 169.37 176.85 176.08 164.07 189.46 179.11 177.78 159.67 156.09 139.48 184.07 191.59 150.04 203.93 201.32 182.33 177.08 140.24 161.74 195.17 176.49 125.57 143.10 142.46 121.26 146.45 149.00 146.61 153.84 137.19 169.37 169.59 154.88 159.09 180.81 173.42 164.12 166.12 175.20 154.37 199.68 171.68 206.78 183.96 174.32 191.00 165.46 170.21 183.62 181.37 179.73 172.27 186.73 180.16 165.38 159.56 160.51 172.10 165.23 168.43 182.08 199.53 138.86 217.56 170.20 189.16 180.64 176.28 162.06 136.77 179.84 136.62 180.00 171.21 193.10 199.38 194.21 182.83 177.42 159.24 194.35 180.51 173.54 193.47 163.17 171.09 180.73 139.52 121.26 188.15 188.21 184.89 171.75 177.04 197.34 172.32 179.05 190.87 206.31 213.97 180.39 187.14 176.96 171.55 192.50 188.71 180.33 191.32 184.93 161.60 135.56 206.94 187.51 192.63 184.17 183.25 186.80 167.72 175.92 155.91 154.25 177.52 169.10 181.28 186.99 170.02 180.59 216.70 178.49 173.22 190.46 162.52 181.83 179.17 174.71 182.34 186.27 135.70 177.14 209.26 177.50 179.24 195.18 170.50 173.41 176.48 169.66 186.81 194.24 172.89 168.74 196.28 156.37 174.32 164.70 157.82 208.81 162.16 170.01 161.38 167.84 140.06 174.16 179.31 183.05 174.18 165.69 165.06 203.04 180.45 209.26 196.10 194.61 181.27 182.19 181.16 193.91 171.41 175.72 186.04 172.56 181.10 180.87 168.40 194.37 175.91 182.06 181.21 144.13 200.31 186.77 174.35 170.50 173.73 184.30 177.19 166.74 176.18 162.29 182.38 173.44 189.19 176.10 207.72 179.17 177.93 183.30 162.94 160.59 184.97 170.01 182.02 196.24 181.91 163.45 188.69 196.07 207.62 183.81 166.89 211.94 178.69 176.05 192.09 174.37 196.43 174.25 189.99 181.02 166.88 193.16 133.12 173.05 179.30 209.36 185.27 162.45 189.05 182.80 159.59 191.63 165.74 165.39 183.44 202.24 163.13 145.98 194.45 179.47 168.78 176.12 169.60 164.67 175.36 180.26 151.59 183.62 169.31 147.23 170.50 159.35 163.84 162.31 177.83 179.62 190.44 169.48 147.70 172.47 168.34 182.79 191.62 153.44 186.83 156.98 153.14 187.13 182.81 175.05 176.37 181.58 171.06 189.53 183.16 198.05 195.65 178.65 170.59 170.74 203.45 180.55 192.80 163.41 204.17 181.91 182.80 167.50 174.80 167.67 175.84 189.35 205.43 178.46 182.22 165.83 183.33 189.95 172.26 177.30 163.23 210.61 178.82 155.36 209.74 187.91 175.74 177.56 174.42 180.14 166.20 172.68 200.27 168.47 183.62 193.94 185.81 168.97 188.04 182.45 181.47 176.29 170.54 174.88 166.52 140.79 183.17 179.17 166.03 175.33 177.80 170.65 164.74 164.00 170.25 145.35 187.12 186.78 178.53 169.63 174.96 166.21 150.75 180.00 184.28 178.54 179.22 189.90 206.52 180.02 180.78 170.90 143.42 169.88 177.08 163.43 160.70 174.52 184.27 212.55 166.92 167.80 179.28 164.45 203.75 176.10 179.91 177.58 177.89 195.61 186.74 168.71 198.18 197.08 196.74 187.29 177.74 190.52 187.33 194.10 175.09 184.67 187.69 173.33 203.27 187.76 192.99 188.09 185.31 187.75 176.73 184.23 206.06 189.84 193.70 180.76 164.26 199.73 180.61 219.02 175.69 191.65 192.37 195.61 192.66 187.90 183.13 184.13 189.53 197.42 190.68 182.56 193.91 171.26 180.40 196.14 252.75 127.43 204.75 177.54 158.26 116.22 158.07 183.29 173.67 178.94 159.11 180.60 186.57 136.40 226.40 206.12 158.01 209.36 182.48 192.53 193.73 134.30 258.20 207.25 175.71 198.73 205.28 183.56 185.34 179.27 197.69 183.19 185.24 191.24 182.30 189.43 184.56 191.78 185.91 179.73 176.67 180.40 172.30 195.96 185.76 183.82 187.70 140.14 255.24 169.88 195.74 191.99 164.37 205.25 182.88 198.70 181.65 189.72 184.10 190.86 195.67 192.07 181.78 183.45 180.96 195.39 186.07 181.75 191.25 197.49 166.27 180.14 174.42 183.69 185.44 187.82 188.40 169.71 185.05 175.13 160.53 184.84 155.03 197.39 181.87 194.26 184.81 193.07 172.77 170.22 173.13 175.45 185.21 170.94 168.90 204.02 181.63 190.09 198.62 185.98 173.49 191.36 186.61 194.83 184.11 201.78 188.10 186.30 193.51 188.73 196.99 191.10 178.10 179.85 205.44 193.84 196.14 192.98 186.44 186.41 184.07 198.42 186.92 194.21 195.77 183.90 193.02 189.75 192.71 182.83 197.60 192.77 180.62 191.56 188.48 187.08 192.51 193.42 185.83 187.94 195.08 195.77 184.64 203.67 192.41 184.34 201.32 185.49 205.00 197.06 193.12 183.94 199.44 193.19 192.38 187.10 190.11 189.25 186.46 186.38 191.57 189.75 197.05 190.57 193.00 187.95 192.09 199.01 189.70 196.31 187.35 191.48 201.66 188.26 204.96 202.03 192.96 190.34 190.80 193.58 198.18 187.67 198.85 195.97 178.72 202.81 183.25 193.05 204.94 181.16 207.07 202.47 197.73 186.14 187.97 201.02 188.64 191.83 202.45 201.12 189.73 197.42 194.72 183.07 204.94 189.20 206.60 190.82 198.63 187.75 184.23 203.16 192.94 199.82 207.68 194.32 178.70 196.45 191.48 180.94 209.47 199.20 188.18 194.39 192.49 187.89 178.82 197.76 209.08 187.02 209.14 197.35 191.33 196.16 184.17 181.32 211.43 198.08 199.79 207.22 196.46 188.16 175.22 204.22 211.62 180.27 211.79 182.54 199.53 180.60 184.63 193.42 212.41 188.56 189.49 195.01 187.02 187.29 192.31 195.94 203.80 180.51 194.68 196.06 193.25 178.97 204.44 180.67 197.37 185.11 191.15 198.93 196.63 188.95 175.85 202.05 203.22 185.14 206.12 197.36 189.45 185.17 207.09 186.05 198.40 179.47 200.68 193.29 194.96 201.87 187.73 198.85 206.15 174.65 212.28 199.01 190.29 203.25 193.56 187.30 203.99 187.40 195.98 192.98 194.37 204.33 177.69 194.01 214.76 194.21 181.16 198.41 193.21 196.66 197.42 192.67 206.58 183.80 196.60 190.09 194.93 203.00 180.08 193.60 196.78 179.10 184.98 212.23 190.30 201.14 188.01 185.53 204.10 175.84 208.27 207.06 183.35 213.96 180.58 186.07 178.88 186.70 195.68 208.78 197.07 192.00 189.51 187.17 194.36 185.76 209.32 181.73 199.48 189.22 187.37 195.36 198.51 177.60 201.42 203.84 196.57 199.30 200.08 184.74 190.87 190.25 189.36 196.18 194.68 187.46 189.20 181.98 198.11 185.74 192.74 208.21 175.33 203.95 198.61 182.14 209.09 184.89 206.35 175.36 202.04 202.46 190.90 190.90 195.08 184.57 189.15 196.58 197.59 189.92 185.90 190.36 202.11 188.94 186.42 192.44 189.62 190.87 185.64 186.53 207.86 180.44 189.34 205.20 198.17 178.20 199.57 194.89 206.04 182.87 213.54 178.91 203.90 186.93 184.14 200.03 192.78 184.61 193.44 175.50 204.89 182.38 202.23 194.55 192.16 173.40 218.79 183.37 201.90 196.29 182.97 192.03 196.93 176.54 185.52 199.04 196.73 185.99 183.42 203.08 201.75 182.95 195.29 193.00 184.74 207.51 203.21 189.72 208.13 182.71 192.41 183.78 197.34 195.94 213.25 184.06 204.43 177.60 212.02 186.22 190.55 205.19 186.99 188.08 196.98 176.94 185.99 171.00 200.14 190.86 203.75 185.99 187.46 196.34 191.84 184.35 192.66 199.26 200.93 195.53 194.83 190.55 192.29 179.16 204.68 201.00 199.22 186.07 192.83 186.66 166.68 170.83 201.75 200.96 186.05 186.42 201.85 175.61 203.48 186.85 207.67 186.89 190.53 197.18 200.98 180.10 208.71 190.47 186.53 213.16 197.06 190.22 202.71 176.80 206.24 187.50 191.98 190.04 188.46 192.54 187.65 180.23 216.38 185.88 186.09 199.87 187.58 187.87 196.63 181.08 204.71 193.61 188.04 190.39 180.89 218.91 192.52 181.28 207.36 173.01 192.26 195.39 193.95 194.92 199.36 188.59 189.38 188.80 202.09 189.16 203.63 187.20 181.50 193.10 205.44 190.00 185.14 200.74 180.92 186.63 212.65 183.87 204.08 194.31 187.31 192.88 191.70 179.66 192.14 184.14 206.94 181.53 190.40 203.93 193.02 191.67 173.46 180.77 204.75 187.98 184.72 188.52 188.73 204.64 190.01 186.98 213.22 189.32 187.18 195.85 180.48 198.76 185.02 190.09 199.75 177.54 204.31 184.60 196.43 206.50 183.71 196.12 191.67 189.56 180.83 171.33 176.78 200.12 191.67 179.64 205.97 192.69 187.53 197.44 197.00 200.72 194.85 184.68 201.43 200.10 189.78 207.92 184.72 187.93 197.14 183.85 196.11 200.29 178.39 218.37 192.26 198.96 190.50 188.25 197.10 193.11 189.91 210.05 195.37 197.15 192.18 209.79 175.33 187.84 156.01 185.99 192.34 193.12 184.08 191.92 196.38 187.96 183.82 197.97 190.87 182.52 190.31 188.52 189.00 186.56 193.84 199.41 197.28 192.81 193.46 188.37 206.76 183.85 191.97 204.16 192.19 196.16 200.29 180.38 190.74 202.93 195.71 189.55 192.99 202.49 182.04 197.54 203.34 178.07 194.38 206.00 191.60 200.81 197.93 186.03 201.23 188.34 205.98 167.10 190.63 203.99 183.24 181.75 207.83 185.10 187.01 197.17 192.75 182.60 180.54 182.63 210.60 182.32 197.55 193.24 197.33 190.87 178.96 201.57 201.38 177.40 192.16 213.01 193.31 182.53 186.25 200.46 197.12 180.35 194.91 205.87 178.21 200.88 181.07 187.33 205.59 185.02 182.08 204.72 193.61 187.35 203.24 174.47 204.83 187.98 209.08 175.05 193.54 208.99 184.04 181.48 199.83 185.59 197.72 189.34 176.68 212.52 190.48 192.91 188.09 189.96 180.89 185.80 195.85 190.73 187.85 186.76 193.86 171.74 197.05 190.96 183.12 212.80 188.64 176.22 199.16 192.24 194.87 176.78 206.99 184.32 186.67 199.10 192.92 198.07 183.78 200.82 179.90 211.80 187.43 177.84 201.59 179.75 188.89 183.26 192.68 198.47 189.33 190.42 197.27 204.16 178.99 212.75 194.22 195.21 184.23 187.93 190.19 183.59 197.81 195.47 198.30 197.74 181.43 200.93 175.78 183.03 187.63 209.56 174.35 196.38 185.79 194.64 187.92 179.47 208.42 185.52 189.37 198.25 183.62 203.89 190.02 189.28 203.57 186.34 196.71 197.18 195.63 188.36 192.09 196.79 176.67 189.96 186.87 185.08 182.72 213.99 191.71 198.84 197.78 193.57 184.79 195.61 187.80 196.74 187.93 187.71 204.21 189.15 197.30 202.42 187.42 189.82 190.33 191.19 181.32 204.27 188.51 200.85 187.80 188.43 199.36 193.21 196.66 176.03 202.25 184.68 179.35 200.92 199.93 178.69 195.90 200.13 179.61 197.40 192.05 204.90 200.63 182.95 188.43 177.48 209.27 200.96 180.93 208.27 189.85 188.43 180.70 203.02 173.94 197.41 191.21 184.71 195.19 186.94 202.21 178.49 192.01 184.39 190.00 205.05 200.08 188.55 186.22 197.60 173.10 197.82 191.08 190.32 191.54 177.77 184.09 195.94 181.26 195.32 183.01 205.01 183.11 187.65 195.69 182.14 194.35 200.78 184.98 185.61 183.45 185.42 190.79 203.07 187.44 198.57 193.17 206.63 189.77 196.32 177.95 191.03 185.57 210.44 180.64 192.82 202.34 192.99 176.80 209.18 191.08 195.44 185.91 204.16 184.75 199.27 195.01 188.60 195.97 210.09 183.27 192.38 200.88 189.49 190.76 194.26 175.82 195.35 181.52 200.48 195.93 186.08 204.13 184.29 182.68 214.63 180.88 200.54 198.00 185.24 189.04 194.50 182.22 199.89 185.86 200.50 179.05 182.45 196.34 195.54 190.67 207.78 170.62 205.53 191.94 193.05 196.48 191.65 185.11 192.69 193.99 192.37 190.49 192.74 188.52 191.58 183.58 197.79 203.02 188.73 197.73 201.04 184.01 188.27 189.77 201.11 183.01 193.84 192.44 191.94 205.72 182.81 192.60 208.23 177.33 181.51 207.06 202.26 191.59 192.93 177.47 201.98 181.22 203.40 199.17 183.84 194.80 176.42 186.49 199.52 181.95 182.60 205.15 191.15 186.75 182.45 197.24 196.43 180.49 206.25 190.28 189.16 208.17 180.09 192.94 193.77 178.82 194.11 200.80 200.41 190.19 185.52 187.78 182.59 193.53 204.44 190.78 197.49 184.03 181.10 201.55 197.11 176.52 206.82 208.86 184.81 189.25 187.68 182.81 204.28 199.96 178.73 201.12 189.75 190.14 201.50 178.09 200.90 192.80 189.25 187.73 190.95 187.12 189.77 179.24 201.05 189.78 196.12 193.23 194.56 198.89 195.11 176.14 210.74 178.56 187.85 204.10 194.57 191.29 186.51 186.56 204.59 198.12 195.24 180.22 203.23 193.42 194.29 182.84 223.55 172.64 203.16 194.36 210.45 195.47 179.44 183.50 196.92 185.11 208.09 181.02 198.96 190.67 196.83 184.10 200.42 186.87 191.56 182.65 192.99 191.22 199.68 197.54 198.30 183.13 201.44 187.73 188.53 197.67 206.73 188.03 200.71 166.45 204.87 188.01 200.73 194.12 187.75 188.51 195.55 88.59 122.99 118.37 108.86 112.74 102.87 102.30 119.28 118.75 123.21 111.72 120.93 122.38 112.98 111.12 117.43 126.76 122.28 120.00 122.09 122.82 118.53 108.54 126.56 118.20 120.50 111.77 126.42 129.62 125.17 114.93 127.73 122.82 122.94 122.39 128.94 119.55 123.35 120.99 119.76 123.67 125.52 119.32 123.05 123.13 125.57 117.76 118.78 126.38 129.15 123.33 120.21 119.32 122.71 118.18 122.17 122.16 117.95 116.80 118.48 117.68 117.89 122.94 126.20 121.86 121.86 111.10 124.49 122.47 125.20 119.34 121.14 123.11 124.06 121.64 119.97 120.92 122.48 122.80 120.96 118.84 122.27 103.26 118.29 118.24 120.89 122.55 117.94 121.85 116.32 118.40 118.22 120.31 123.15 121.84 119.63 116.31 113.81 119.66 118.42 123.08 124.18 122.33 108.09 116.63 124.14 119.87 121.77 118.89 128.01 123.78 122.71 119.81 120.85 114.19 117.59 120.80 119.15 110.23 116.98 105.86 126.29 115.53 119.83 124.47 122.47 122.12 128.33 118.79 125.96 117.56 123.35 127.87 126.76 123.85 127.41 122.49 128.44 128.42 120.71 126.97 125.93 127.73 127.91 121.72 122.63 126.05 125.31 121.86 126.34 120.71 125.85 122.05 126.31 124.15 118.20 111.11 126.62 122.25 125.02 123.42 125.53 123.82 117.53 122.17 125.28 124.63 126.30 121.36 124.49 121.31 125.99 120.17 121.97 126.82 127.85 115.05 121.60 123.09 121.43 118.25 120.76 113.93 126.33 127.27 126.62 122.45 124.13 126.02 130.45 126.08 127.17 118.30 129.13 121.76 123.87 121.48 126.74 124.09 131.98 127.88 125.83 124.42 123.73 129.50 128.35 125.34 126.66 121.64 125.62 118.31 126.16 113.79 123.27 126.28 130.23 125.32 119.90 122.33 123.47 128.04 121.99 123.08 122.77 118.71 120.30 120.83 122.74 121.02 125.94 127.78 127.31 124.39 126.34 121.85 122.62 125.53 123.74 119.49 128.35 115.73 124.22 121.96 122.62 125.20 121.06 125.44 124.57 127.64 122.45 117.02 128.74 123.87 122.92 125.76 124.18 120.95 126.52 124.75 125.67 128.40 130.60 123.93 129.31 128.30 128.25 123.65 125.43 131.27 124.39 129.11 124.49 125.71 125.19 125.45 123.69 128.68 124.34 129.85 123.89 121.72 124.70 123.52 122.34 123.23 131.08 124.71 126.28 121.44 128.66 124.30 127.83 123.60 125.14 125.83 129.75 124.42 127.48 127.98 128.56 122.73 130.79 126.81 126.30 124.29 122.71 120.43 123.76 118.55 122.83 123.55 127.91 124.88 120.29 121.85 119.90 124.80 118.39 125.67 128.04 125.19 125.47 128.07 125.23 121.09 124.99 120.37 127.76 125.73 123.21 119.89 122.36 119.31 126.51 120.74 127.27 122.93 126.67 126.29 118.72 115.68 118.27 129.20 127.22 123.84 118.02 118.48 120.50 127.31 123.89 124.41 127.18 126.48 121.51 124.01 120.76 120.70 119.37 126.69 130.16 130.33 128.31 120.66 124.94 126.40 126.26 123.85 129.47 119.15 128.32 118.36 123.27 115.56 124.95 128.98 128.76 122.09 121.50 122.85 122.41 127.89 124.36 127.30 129.93 126.24 129.71 121.23 124.43 126.39 126.12 128.07 128.31 121.35 128.10 127.07 119.82 121.14 127.66 124.96 125.23 112.28 128.49 121.53 127.04 123.60 125.90 121.00 128.54 120.79 126.40 125.25 126.42 122.61 131.62 128.19 130.22 122.10 117.69 119.58 122.25 117.47 124.88 127.93 133.29 123.80 124.30 116.75 125.10 129.01 121.11 124.70 126.88 125.89 125.96 129.47 120.37 124.21 121.60 130.69 127.39 124.91 122.27 124.02 125.40 127.38 122.17 126.24 123.85 122.63 123.48 117.99 123.08 123.08 117.95 126.05 125.81 128.18 121.49 118.47 129.30 124.91 119.97 118.01 129.88 126.33 125.05 122.98 122.75 129.59 127.25 128.46 130.39 123.61 130.58 120.98 122.09 127.53 120.11 122.41 124.18 124.77 128.80 121.56 122.48 124.40 123.14 122.53 126.96 126.41 129.65 130.20 120.50 133.62 128.22 151.19 168.16 138.12 147.03 148.13 142.92 128.44 135.61 140.46 133.55 146.77 148.79 151.23 151.31 156.53 110.22 150.56 150.54 158.80 170.34 130.57 147.73 177.15 148.67 162.20 172.67 158.02 140.68 167.98 151.67 161.44 149.26 157.54 174.18 165.09 165.93 158.12 152.71 180.56 146.55 158.35 151.73 162.58 158.13 164.32 159.52 164.19 153.89 158.95 166.90 162.24 159.30 134.62 184.35 160.40 142.89 183.27 140.53 173.80 160.52 160.57 157.26 157.83 170.08 158.91 156.27 156.23 155.63 145.39 158.95 160.68 156.98 167.26 152.95 155.83 154.06 152.46 153.90 157.24 181.55 140.16 182.84 151.22 164.27 152.25 154.42 159.65 155.84 165.39 157.06 158.83 190.69 156.74 138.86 166.02 168.91 153.72 174.23 143.01 161.41 146.38 160.58 159.15 163.16 161.67 149.29 154.64 164.81 158.35 154.61 151.05 155.64 151.87 148.79 146.36 152.47 162.36 144.41 146.85 168.09 138.92 149.34 160.66 145.94 173.87 136.10 147.22 149.75 155.81 155.23 168.42 154.30 153.34 160.39 148.76 141.72 154.95 155.61 144.85 155.83 158.17 137.09 157.02 148.99 155.70 152.40 158.42 172.39 150.49 151.56 146.59 157.28 142.37 181.86 146.90 155.68 190.95 156.08 145.39 155.81 151.50 155.66 168.28 158.82 170.64 156.73 159.30 153.05 156.14 160.04 160.57 201.14 162.90 138.35 170.18 158.81 142.39 159.22 162.77 166.81 184.82 152.12 162.29 158.86 157.62 160.46 166.10 158.39 181.37 143.47 167.57 153.70 171.15 148.96 180.49 161.79 177.15 163.37 166.34 148.70 163.71 157.82 191.65 163.37 149.05 171.75 156.54 154.56 163.34 166.79 175.18 162.20 168.13 163.19 159.04 181.05 169.93 141.39 163.63 162.57 169.75 155.83 176.73 148.90 162.79 163.04 157.49 169.76 163.96 155.29 188.04 139.19 170.94 155.34 168.00 155.91 161.70 153.30 176.51 153.64 152.44 169.34 143.51 165.18 160.70 163.96 157.12 182.63 147.17 160.12 162.07 167.66 165.78 156.94 191.85 134.37 164.29 162.86 182.20 154.60 152.21 160.86 162.53 160.10 175.82 149.54 165.82 155.66 170.41 167.95 163.11 164.65 160.54 182.72 151.95 172.26 159.71 159.47 164.07 156.08 194.81 141.62 160.49 154.10 163.71 160.13 189.96 166.72 153.18 163.29 161.82 186.89 158.08 160.31 169.23 163.56 169.11 162.58 173.01 154.56 188.18 146.58 160.52 160.51 168.17 164.58 157.87 177.34 154.59 175.42 164.63 160.56 185.17 136.95 168.81 165.41 168.77 165.86 164.09 161.27 174.34 157.84 149.29 160.18 165.24 164.20 165.58 150.82 161.41 161.53 182.81 157.47 153.14 159.04 125.91 122.96 114.31 118.47 117.42 113.91 125.46 118.79 133.63 107.82 122.26 132.21 122.46 128.80 117.28 149.88 129.87 142.33 147.60 140.51 145.64 159.61 162.45 147.92 171.73 153.05 156.93 174.35 133.12 186.87 135.38 159.52 157.36 158.76 165.42 176.53 158.35 163.51 187.13 166.35 152.33 159.38 162.61 158.18 169.01 165.58 162.95 163.90 155.39 160.95 160.35 154.24 173.13 152.01 185.28 145.93 156.17 174.74 155.57 136.67 158.11 163.35 156.26 198.76 131.16 151.68 161.51 161.80 155.42 154.60 155.41 168.20 155.59 159.97 156.98 172.55 151.50 158.63 163.91 170.30 157.31 167.88 155.65 158.27 159.50 163.22 167.09 160.59 158.95 152.86 183.07 149.22 173.42 159.45 150.69 165.25 182.67 145.88 176.67 166.89 158.30 189.22 156.92 152.87 159.37 175.45 162.33 156.82 153.67 169.01 160.64 161.38 150.17 182.67 148.26 163.65 142.37 189.27 139.80 165.51 184.91 152.53 165.20 158.46 154.92 195.29 134.78 171.05 162.53 177.34 145.26 160.28 164.58 163.60 165.70 165.65 157.67 160.72 148.22 156.27 155.07 180.29 151.50 179.06 153.66 149.96 158.77 157.29 143.89 161.86 151.70 171.79 163.82 171.57 162.21 169.05 141.75 187.10 148.00 159.08 163.82 156.93 166.61 161.59 159.06 192.58 151.37 156.67 178.84 159.30 164.34 162.64 156.92 167.03 157.97 194.98 170.18 157.98 147.31 174.75 156.34 188.53 155.94 164.00 189.79 154.41 163.96 156.44 187.84 169.26 140.59 165.39 160.11 161.08 168.81 170.68 168.94 162.71 158.38 187.12 155.36 159.33 157.31 167.44 158.33 163.99 164.71 164.95 168.57 163.50 160.41 178.39 151.85 171.56 158.32 173.22 161.44 158.91 165.27 160.76 166.73 160.12 174.95 157.88 182.11 150.58 181.49 154.19 150.37 167.77 162.88 162.66 150.78 140.85 166.46 161.32 164.78 161.36 183.17 121.36 105.27 101.62 136.93 133.86 90.95 121.20 108.58 125.02 139.94 122.82 109.76 113.48 154.95 129.14 124.77 142.02 158.92 142.72 178.89 137.09 141.51 146.04 151.96 173.57 137.43 180.88 121.61 150.08 136.88 151.09 140.93 157.00 167.90 160.12 128.06 117.91 105.69 98.92 85.56 118.55 112.31 116.36 130.79 134.09 115.21 108.83 134.27 137.84 127.89 145.86 149.75 162.21 164.43 154.35 139.31 181.84 135.44 157.77 152.96 154.91 138.39 184.12 125.02 167.85 167.66 156.54 136.42 179.34 160.33 180.87 147.32 162.57 170.12 162.83 167.82 181.55 123.51 167.39 164.63 173.87 155.15 171.82 160.20 156.53 164.13 162.63 153.27 157.52 161.69 170.98 164.43 156.63 181.83 142.28 160.34 164.94 150.18 163.75 158.63 169.79 167.69 164.76 156.36 201.02 156.56 137.60 164.40 166.49 163.26 176.79 157.39 174.96 145.04 153.41 168.03 160.65 94.04 98.62 105.25 91.02 77.58 93.93 98.46 100.61 100.38 101.19 97.01 99.58 93.53 97.44 98.39 103.33 98.23 98.32 100.80 104.91 100.33 102.22 104.55 106.02 102.55 103.08 100.83 98.58 99.65 102.19 96.82 103.78 105.20 100.75 102.34 98.48 99.65 100.59 102.31 102.64 100.18 98.59 103.53 103.50 104.92 103.68 101.86 103.15 100.73 101.05 103.28 102.43 101.24 106.35 101.22 103.40 98.98 100.50 98.10 99.28 94.25 99.99 101.22 100.93 100.43 97.27 90.29 97.02 101.31 97.86 104.71 98.48 103.04 101.22 107.62 102.18 102.98 100.97 97.69 105.37 103.31 104.53 95.43 106.03 100.96 102.86 106.47 102.99 104.08 105.83 104.62 105.80 106.11 105.52 106.08 101.84 104.55 103.38 100.58 104.76 102.05 105.65 105.20 105.48 106.76 108.39 103.00 107.41 108.02 103.55 105.24 107.20 107.17 108.28 104.21 107.59 104.09 107.62 97.42 107.23 105.56 105.55 102.10 107.71 105.32 105.83 103.68 101.39 103.24 109.49 104.91 105.28 108.13 106.38 103.15 105.17 104.78 107.43 104.13 106.08 105.07 107.26 103.72 109.96 105.16 106.30 106.62 106.55 101.31 106.04 107.10 105.22 107.77 106.45 103.92 107.69 109.51 106.32 103.00 104.23 105.08 106.55 105.48 106.60 107.14 106.21 106.11 107.93 102.87 105.12 105.68 107.07 104.95 106.13 105.16 104.37 104.03 107.10 95.85 106.73 105.57 106.94 105.69 101.98 106.68 107.78 105.54 106.02 101.31 107.25 106.50 105.05 105.25 103.66 105.83 109.62 101.42 105.05 104.28 107.40 107.35 105.00 103.60 107.68 106.58 107.23 107.29 106.59 105.05 108.11 104.84 106.02 105.26 106.15 105.92 107.01 105.87 107.64 102.11 103.55 106.70 107.10 103.04 104.66 105.45 103.52 95.50 108.41 106.96 105.10 105.59 107.69 105.33 105.72 105.09 106.21 104.29 107.18 103.73 103.81 104.37 108.28 106.67 103.27 105.05 106.63 103.81 106.74 103.62 101.85 101.17 106.55 107.67 104.18 101.30 107.37 105.25 104.44 105.74 104.53 97.04 106.92 106.24 105.85 99.15 108.78 97.60 104.98 102.35 105.77 102.13 105.41 104.47 107.50 102.15 107.80 106.87 107.91 96.44 108.26 101.63 106.06 104.63 106.28 101.40 106.61 104.78 106.75 103.69 108.24 105.42 106.87 104.92 105.98 106.25 102.12 103.61 101.78 102.06 106.56 103.84 105.28 100.83 106.48 100.92 104.02 102.36 103.33 104.35 103.86 103.15 107.02 99.07 107.65 104.86 105.20 102.81 103.00 100.74 104.66 105.51 105.61 106.22 105.43 105.29 105.21 105.52 97.16 103.38 100.61 104.00 105.12 103.08 105.24 106.24 105.58 102.12 101.93 99.12 104.89 103.07 105.35 106.19 108.81 94.67 103.97 103.78 106.88 103.96 103.69 102.35 105.95 106.20 106.12 100.08 100.92 100.98 104.55 105.43 109.48 106.22 105.56 105.77 104.01 99.84 105.45 106.13 104.91 104.71 108.01 106.21 103.93 104.41 107.41 105.51 104.41 105.04 107.93 106.44 107.93 104.10 107.83 99.56 104.87 104.20 109.05 104.91 106.49 106.82 105.51 108.51 107.13 105.76 110.10 109.56 92.04 104.56 108.89 105.81 105.01 105.81 104.68 106.96 107.20 102.94 104.92 106.80 107.66 107.90 105.55 95.24 103.94 106.56 106.00 107.68 106.50 107.39 106.76 107.61 107.93 104.82 105.72 99.67 109.08 104.54 105.89 101.89 107.41 104.68 104.88 105.15 105.93 108.03 101.86 105.88 107.58 106.05 106.74 105.62 106.18 104.34 107.74 101.34 106.68 103.83 109.17 107.72 108.47 105.57 106.98 71.50 75.97 75.34 75.84 74.60 75.44 68.57 70.58 64.16 71.69 71.48 68.39 65.29 65.90 68.79 75.00 73.35 75.26 71.64 74.69 74.35 72.67 73.67 72.98 68.71 75.10 73.94 74.06 73.59 74.37 72.53 74.08 70.98 77.83 75.15 74.21 70.78 76.83 75.67 75.84 73.37 76.18 73.50 74.09 76.63 73.68 73.22 77.54 75.05 75.74 68.30 75.19 71.51 71.51 70.14 74.89 73.22 75.46 74.03 76.13 73.51 76.60 73.48 74.67 73.45 75.21 74.28 76.15 71.82 73.91 73.36 74.95 76.24 71.41 74.32 74.10 73.42 74.95 73.40 76.89 72.07 75.76 72.58 73.03 74.15 73.97 73.30 75.17 72.34 74.83 72.49 76.40 76.14 74.81 76.40 73.68 72.92 72.02 73.91 72.76 73.64 74.80 72.14 74.76 74.54 72.65 74.95 75.22 74.50 75.65 68.29 70.45 74.38 75.75 74.88 75.22 75.00 73.62 75.27 75.11 74.08 76.32 72.67 72.08 75.46 76.56 76.15 74.59 72.92 73.27 73.30 74.42 75.02 74.70 75.63 75.26 73.73 72.64 74.79 75.02 74.70 71.79 73.12 73.46 73.15 76.81 73.57 74.02 73.94 73.13 73.80 72.99 73.21 70.14 74.80 73.82 72.55 72.40 73.98 73.23 71.27 71.76 74.46 72.58 72.66 74.51 71.65 73.99 72.89 72.83 69.75 75.64 72.24 70.14 73.15 73.42 71.36 73.20 73.60 74.59 73.34 71.99 72.62 69.89 73.57 74.52 72.00 75.15 71.72 73.82 74.13 73.03 74.10 73.80 71.05 72.93 73.86 72.70 71.94 74.82 72.42 68.99 68.42 70.22 72.25 72.15 74.25 73.41 72.30 75.14 72.91 74.97 74.61 76.22 76.94 74.91 74.85 73.86 75.24 74.68 75.67 76.99 73.42 75.05 76.15 74.15 75.33 76.20 74.64 76.73 74.52 75.70 73.13 76.48 76.86 75.28 74.62 74.55 73.33 75.26 74.18 74.82 74.64 76.65 76.47 74.50 74.19 74.48 70.22 76.53 73.91 70.34 74.92 75.73 74.60 75.55 76.79 75.26 74.99 72.71 73.46 76.84 76.31 75.92 69.83 75.38 76.01 75.57 75.80 75.08 74.29 74.91 71.72 76.42 72.67 75.48 71.86 75.71 75.82 75.80 74.99 77.09 76.10 75.85 74.08 76.06 74.26 73.69 73.98 76.39 75.02 74.45 76.20 70.07 77.33 75.38 74.47 77.23 90.69 91.02 93.26 76.10 77.71 86.03 86.25 86.16 81.00 81.95 81.82 85.24 78.62 84.03 85.89 91.07 77.62 90.18 91.79 83.62 83.84 89.50 89.04 90.69 90.67 88.31 87.93 89.74 88.00 87.86 84.13 89.71 88.81 89.88 88.51 93.02 87.34 93.29 91.64 89.71 91.14 93.33 83.15 88.05 88.09 90.44 92.66 93.77 86.33 91.53 86.58 88.05 80.94 86.45 83.30 87.92 86.25 85.11 85.08 88.42 83.08 82.98 81.77 81.64 85.00 89.12 90.23 92.21 87.85 89.65 87.47 83.68 87.41 89.57 79.62 90.71 88.93 90.36 88.19 89.99 83.31 91.55 88.16 89.87 88.59 91.44 88.57 91.25 85.30 89.33 90.10 87.31 85.05 85.80 86.34 90.89 91.31 91.65 86.00 87.24 84.87 89.65 89.31 91.50 79.47 91.80 90.41 90.96 87.25 91.31 89.60 91.11 87.18 90.00 88.53 90.93 89.52 92.75 83.34 89.42 85.17 91.32 87.84 90.93 88.12 92.67 92.22 87.85 89.13 90.56 92.37 88.74 91.04 90.70 90.77 92.17 86.30 89.01 90.82 88.19 87.21 88.52 87.56 91.14 89.66 89.38 84.28 91.76 87.97 89.56 82.76 89.28 89.48 88.67 87.05 90.75 86.74 91.25 90.80 92.02 86.68 89.95 89.17 87.04 89.53 90.84 87.38 91.47 87.36 89.04 82.86 89.31 88.38 90.40 87.79 87.81 85.47 87.37 86.58 90.85 90.30 85.49 87.38 91.58 89.50 86.36 89.31 90.62 92.89 82.93 79.58 90.62 85.03 91.74 92.61 93.17 88.14 92.27 92.35 90.27 89.09 92.06 90.03 91.49 88.03 91.62 89.13 91.87 86.68 90.25 91.63 90.22 86.02 90.93 91.41 96.44 90.13 92.92 94.64 91.64 85.49 92.83 92.36 92.62 92.01 80.57 89.10 94.91 91.83 93.95 92.23 91.04 88.76 91.91 92.38 92.73 91.41 95.01 88.93 96.18 89.79 89.40 91.59 90.06 91.35 91.18 86.87 92.48 90.24 91.56 86.55 86.80 88.55 93.48 88.88 93.07 91.05 92.59 88.27 92.83 88.10 92.84 88.02 90.96 92.63 90.42 87.56 93.16 88.42 91.19 89.54 93.33 83.50 92.85 88.41 93.48 90.90 89.39 91.93 89.92 84.12 89.26 87.88 90.58 91.14 92.55 90.88 92.48 89.76 88.43 88.81 91.21 88.21 90.07 87.12 90.86 91.16 93.92 87.19 90.18 89.49 87.18 87.82 93.62 84.95 92.48 90.65 90.67 89.13 94.95 86.43 92.30 89.57 90.95 91.01 92.98 84.28 90.05 92.85 90.82 90.91 89.40 89.05 93.31 88.99 91.52 90.31 91.62 89.77 91.95 89.20 91.58 87.71 91.45 89.14 89.87 91.73 89.35 88.40 87.61 88.23 91.33 86.13 90.18 92.60 89.02 90.82 92.29 90.84 90.43 89.78 92.75 87.70 92.60 86.90 95.57 87.77 95.01 79.94 96.73 80.92 86.59 76.14 83.24 81.66 80.17 84.04 80.91 82.39 80.10 75.81 83.06 76.40 84.01 78.02 83.12 88.89 84.26 84.57 86.92 82.94 78.17 85.27 86.65 86.50 86.41 81.53 85.21 84.02 85.40 82.54 85.12 81.93 84.66 84.70 86.06 82.66 85.60 87.49 85.62 86.74 86.13 85.88 85.73 83.12 87.33 84.82 85.36 84.23 85.74 86.47 87.22 87.67 84.99 77.08 83.41 88.34 86.36 84.26 86.91 80.32 87.02 87.35 83.85 86.07 88.46 77.11 80.41 86.12 88.91 81.01 87.32 85.27 84.11 84.28 85.48 83.49 83.44 86.02 86.64 85.45 79.74 86.08 86.74 84.70 90.17 87.15 88.62 80.39 85.09 85.51 83.21 84.42 83.37 84.46 80.36 81.38 85.32 83.51 82.75 81.57 86.65 79.97 85.69 84.00 84.71 85.05 82.83 83.53 81.43 81.27 85.22 84.67 83.09 85.03 87.98 84.52 82.81 84.35 81.68 84.95 82.71 82.69 86.03 84.38 84.96 86.67 83.45 85.40 86.34 83.80 83.34 83.96 86.85 86.73 87.10 84.56 84.05 85.88 78.44 82.19 85.21 83.95 82.98 81.13 87.06 87.74 87.01 88.01 88.66 87.35 89.27 87.06 85.77 91.04 89.33 83.97 89.35 90.03 86.65 84.62 85.41 87.06 89.44 86.31 89.61 88.46 85.97 85.52 91.01 87.98 88.34 88.15 88.91 87.22 88.07 86.82 88.31 89.08 86.67 86.38 87.10 88.29 85.89 82.89 90.87 89.72 87.58 89.27 88.43 86.31 88.52 85.79 87.02 85.34 89.87 89.71 86.69 88.55 90.29 85.27 85.94 88.76 87.00 89.07 87.76 88.78 88.93 86.41 88.37 87.24 87.57 86.58 86.90 88.65 90.67 88.36 82.72 87.67 86.92 85.58 88.39 85.59 87.99 88.26 86.64 88.97 87.31 89.07 88.81 88.62 88.12 86.12 88.49 88.87 86.82 90.50 88.04 88.28 89.43 84.29 84.60 86.96 86.43 85.46 87.62 86.24 90.25 88.62 81.31 90.17 89.06 83.26 84.08 89.13 90.22 89.96 88.88 87.66 89.87 85.71 87.24 87.38 88.81 88.36 88.87 89.38 88.42 87.09 90.11 84.42 89.49 82.28 88.65 90.16 86.89 88.94 87.66 88.68 88.79 83.71 86.90 88.90 86.46 87.22 89.37 91.18 87.38 83.94 87.89 90.30 84.06 86.61 89.22 88.24 88.53 88.82 88.34 87.01 86.00 85.79 90.54 85.20 89.63 86.12 85.82 88.52 89.59 84.09 87.89 85.35 90.16 87.67 85.16 88.48 86.99 87.71 87.66 89.01 88.64 84.01 82.83 86.43 88.16 87.90 88.09 87.69 88.22 87.39 84.37 86.96 85.33 86.64 87.92 85.12 89.07 88.16 86.86 88.55 85.21 86.88 87.12 88.07 87.10 88.14 113.22 144.78 107.88 115.34 108.54 117.51 110.95 91.81 105.95 99.68 107.64 91.86 103.26 106.29 106.88 104.74 115.15 101.87 103.95 117.60 119.05 114.89 113.81 114.69 117.26 119.18 111.73 104.41 119.07 118.72 115.13 109.13 110.81 112.67 118.21 114.33 120.79 115.57 137.52 111.97 112.71 115.42 123.28 117.73 122.20 113.50 124.02 114.62 120.88 119.85 106.89 131.80 117.68 111.90 131.01 116.64 115.75 118.09 121.96 117.01 129.68 108.19 126.66 119.51 114.25 112.49 116.00 118.23 119.37 118.88 121.52 114.79 122.91 114.31 118.97 113.70 110.82 109.05 123.38 113.90 115.08 136.00 113.32 118.52 98.44 122.24 120.77 112.78 118.07 122.43 122.08 115.58 118.64 118.71 122.90 116.32 115.87 122.60 121.81 124.93 112.83 113.95 124.97 120.54 117.85 119.87 117.69 107.03 112.23 120.44 121.97 109.23 105.94 117.92 115.50 109.35 111.44 111.09 116.47 116.08 120.92 114.87 115.41 123.46 120.02 121.50 122.12 113.06 118.87 113.07 117.80 100.47 119.75 113.82 118.38 110.79 119.98 121.08 116.86 119.13 119.67 120.41 116.47 117.77 118.80 122.55 118.41 120.27 117.76 118.37 119.17 114.10 122.98 122.60 121.12 123.02 117.77 118.49 113.20 113.63 120.69 117.08 99.17 120.25 124.95 116.71 122.78 122.01 122.37 119.17 116.72 120.95 117.39 114.11 114.64 111.86 119.05 109.98 114.85 119.39 110.63 110.71 120.56 124.39 124.88 122.77 119.49 143.70 110.15 121.99 116.21 114.55 113.96 113.82 112.46 120.56 117.54 98.75 111.44 116.23 109.96 111.82 112.70 107.64 114.35 117.50 124.98 124.64 124.32 115.88 113.50 128.58 112.71 120.21 122.25 126.97 122.81 121.06 117.37 121.69 112.33 116.79 122.93 126.21 124.72 119.60 120.57 115.07 122.06 119.69 124.19 120.67 127.30 125.25 124.67 122.97 121.46 118.85 128.24 125.88 122.09 110.21 121.00 124.21 125.25 122.58 128.91 131.58 116.88 117.88 119.21 125.51 118.87 122.91 127.45 127.28 123.24 120.51 116.42 121.48 121.91 119.22 125.50 130.69 126.79 123.44 116.86 118.31 123.23 124.18 121.66 122.80 141.35 112.45 116.52 126.72 124.74 125.55 124.57 128.29 123.64 123.36 119.31 127.67 129.50 120.12 131.07 131.75 125.32 126.48 127.38 114.75 147.08 113.02 126.43 120.77 123.77 121.85 132.97 117.25 127.72 119.25 126.54 116.14 123.76 129.59 124.20 123.14 132.30 125.67 128.71 122.39 128.02 124.99 126.34 128.13 125.94 120.30 129.76 130.71 124.87 141.57 110.50 130.13 125.49 126.42 124.30 127.89 128.44 149.06 117.75 126.46 124.53 126.53 128.91 120.79 126.00 127.73 127.63 126.18 128.73 119.87 124.71 121.37 130.88 123.49 129.84 126.34 122.71 120.97 128.47 127.97 125.40 137.49 120.35 128.37 128.73 127.98 128.01 128.22 126.07 120.85 130.68 129.62 119.23 127.29 123.46 122.43 126.83 130.05 144.78 116.34 127.07 120.06 133.37 130.33 123.88 133.97 134.71 121.45 120.09 121.32 132.91 124.53 130.27 127.21 126.77 117.98 127.13 113.82 131.40 125.56 120.10 134.06 130.98 129.12 128.17 117.17 125.45 122.71 125.20 121.74 128.43 125.12 122.64 130.84 127.61 123.83 126.41 127.82 132.45 116.95 124.70 110.28 129.06 125.84 127.04 123.22 125.04 129.13 135.39 125.01 130.60 133.31 123.99 125.07 130.96 140.20 119.48 127.32 127.94 133.51 122.80 132.17 125.65 118.51 126.73 128.54 124.34 111.38 126.33 129.81 126.28 132.47 129.06 131.10 130.37 129.37 132.37 131.25 121.23 114.43 135.27 128.27 131.68 109.34 127.49 127.81 130.15 137.71 120.14 122.19 128.34 123.20 131.74 125.36 130.52 114.93 126.65 122.61 124.56 115.60 129.38 133.55 127.19 105.70 123.73 133.58 124.48 131.43 120.88 121.68 128.28 129.92 122.51 125.85 126.83 122.73 128.30 126.20 128.96 126.06 125.09 131.99 136.75 116.79 123.75 127.10 131.29 126.76 130.16 120.69 130.81 127.62 127.47 124.08 129.36 132.10 123.93 121.99 129.45 123.11 129.50 127.77 127.67 128.17 129.86 126.54 123.14 121.71 127.69 131.13 122.53 120.40 115.12 125.31 119.57 126.01 127.76 113.40 120.51 124.34 125.00 119.50 112.29 117.54 126.69 123.56 139.04 116.25 116.12 119.95 121.04 131.75 122.39 126.66 119.45 115.45 130.74 117.87 122.23 117.52 125.53 122.55 126.09 124.30 118.94 129.81 120.56 124.89 127.01 103.83 125.11 128.86 138.47 129.29 127.58 123.80 131.73 120.79 129.21 124.07 127.09 130.75 119.23 124.20 124.44 113.64 130.10 129.18 119.35 139.77 118.08 115.18 135.62 126.73 130.60 125.34 122.36 133.29 126.74 124.51 126.63 120.50 135.39 124.69 123.46 117.71 133.72 123.19 127.94 121.26 142.13 128.90 128.10 128.61 129.76 132.42 129.32 123.92 128.99 142.38 116.92 119.60 125.88 126.71 124.57 125.97 130.42 125.68 128.11 126.06 128.77 125.69 126.85 126.97 123.49 123.15 128.62 121.11 121.91 118.72 134.12 128.25 126.61 129.50 143.78 122.41 131.87 121.60 126.60 122.68 123.39 121.80 124.99 118.33 123.55 120.27 128.09 122.10 125.17 118.35 129.46 120.61 131.35 122.26 142.38 112.10 125.26 121.02 120.34 123.37 123.09 117.96 139.05 120.21 121.14 110.97 123.91 127.35 124.64 119.51 148.29 117.17 122.85 120.49 123.56 124.71 123.31 118.20 122.91 126.43 126.73 125.23 121.49 126.38 124.26 123.82 120.03 123.30 124.41 126.76 114.69 128.54 120.39 140.86 122.66 121.39 125.41 126.17 124.28 121.77 128.63 123.96 124.80 124.92 127.00 124.34 127.48 122.12 124.66 122.28 127.73 122.12 124.26 126.10 125.84 127.15 126.04 125.72 124.93 117.93 130.05 121.46 125.24 120.20 121.72 121.87 126.68 117.73 124.09 123.39 123.72 123.13 132.54 120.50 124.51 110.98 124.19 126.64 125.57 118.49 130.03 114.55 124.52 122.98 121.91 125.78 125.86 123.40 121.90 120.08 135.08 116.28 118.37 128.28 117.42 124.59 125.04 122.95 117.03 121.30 122.60 126.98 122.63 126.72 119.37 123.17 122.67 124.19 121.33 121.43 121.02 115.16 124.79 117.71 124.30 122.66 123.80 122.48 123.56 119.79 127.18 120.94 117.52 117.47 119.18 123.97 104.29 116.98 118.41 122.14 115.10 120.47 117.28 117.77 116.34 117.06 119.13 115.98 112.22 104.79 121.67 118.09 118.85 118.58 112.58 115.13 111.75 112.73 112.70 103.05 114.88 112.37 98.52 113.18 119.61 113.92 122.01 116.76 116.02 111.73 120.19 107.78 118.88 117.09 121.67 111.91 121.17 119.25 109.54 107.64 122.54 115.67 111.78 117.06 113.70 115.86 119.54 113.70 118.82 114.18 117.43 114.15 118.69 117.03 112.82 113.60 111.27 118.97 117.17 121.53 119.36 122.79 107.31 123.52 121.95 113.26 122.62 117.04 119.60 118.56 118.75 117.25 119.10 116.29 122.02 124.81 117.00 123.39 122.47 112.25 121.63 123.92 117.08 116.48 118.14 117.96 123.96 111.60 120.63 114.39 118.08 118.15 119.85 115.08 121.48 113.53 123.24 124.13 107.89 111.61 120.30 119.62 121.52 121.39 120.69 112.59 118.42 119.20 118.14 111.82 119.33 113.93 120.25 118.07 124.64 115.15 120.49 119.19 122.00 110.17 122.74 117.54 117.50 117.91 123.19 113.65 131.17 124.88 125.21 121.66 117.52 116.32 103.04 114.49 110.28 97.69 115.71 107.26 131.30 104.75 128.90 105.05 122.43 113.47 134.48 126.49 126.81 127.97 134.05 134.36 131.23 126.86 141.61 115.95 128.47 142.21 125.16 137.83 128.30 122.68 141.35 118.75 130.88 123.23 120.36 122.80 124.61 129.78 123.94 126.75 132.68 129.12 112.36 132.34 127.20 120.55 133.68 117.39 124.28 125.21 120.64 128.83 125.82 123.88 124.86 118.61 135.32 128.20 133.27 145.80 126.44 139.72 131.06 129.29 134.20 144.70 120.87 131.19 137.20 143.60 125.27 149.08 123.04 130.56 116.48 148.09 119.31 130.25 133.01 126.71 121.47 126.39 128.73 125.74 127.81 121.41 130.31 124.83 130.58 118.94 134.15 136.51 133.10 117.40 122.91 122.37 132.55 123.17 124.40 126.61 124.49 127.01 127.99 117.29 127.48 134.40 120.94 136.95 136.67 139.45 133.01 120.88 146.56 131.92 129.00 128.93 140.34 130.44 140.93 124.23 154.69 129.28 130.16 138.76 126.53 148.76 125.76 126.97 146.49 120.06 126.94 133.38 132.61 126.49 142.31 129.30 143.03 127.81 138.71 147.16 129.32 129.04 127.88 142.46 121.74 117.98 126.93 133.44 145.46 136.75 137.19 125.66 136.05 133.83 124.36 121.43 130.23 124.23 132.34 139.62 129.80 125.11 131.50 145.68 131.32 134.01 145.77 112.35 135.49 126.61 135.68 126.69 135.68 113.86 138.30 121.43 123.04 117.09 122.95 128.60 136.42 116.89 141.44 119.93 141.00 131.53 121.58 141.35 130.79 138.99 122.90 132.82 147.13 118.61 121.72 147.84 122.16 135.33 137.83 125.17 134.70 123.73 129.32 146.88 125.88 131.70 131.52 137.07 137.66 129.56 132.21 138.23 136.29 133.34 138.52 128.55 132.71 129.79 133.51 135.70 134.06 135.11 127.85 144.09 128.68 134.24 129.36 141.16 137.87 128.15 146.37 122.66 144.45 133.12 133.08 136.07 131.01 148.12 126.25 134.98 137.79 129.26 125.31 142.97 129.24 147.92 130.24 137.62 143.32 129.69 141.67 145.95 132.98 127.68 129.70 145.60 135.67 138.25 127.93 129.96 138.80 137.47 140.48 139.51 148.72 130.57 137.94 138.47 136.18 135.14 145.26 142.24 140.62 137.33 129.53 145.25 142.09 134.55 136.40 130.81 135.18 123.00 130.74 127.89 129.72 132.43 131.24 135.45 153.34 129.36 137.62 138.97 133.64 157.20 118.38 129.03 135.52 132.10 129.44 132.79 132.40 129.02 137.21 143.54 148.40 137.28 134.59 145.89 139.46 148.52 141.44 140.98 135.76 134.94 135.31 132.89 135.47 143.85 143.08 135.15 156.12 133.16 138.42 154.18 135.00 156.53 127.66 142.43 143.72 143.64 135.57 142.46 137.97 138.24 134.25 125.70 157.97 119.68 132.32 130.10 128.70 134.67 131.55 133.60 124.54 127.77 134.64 138.39 139.49 163.08 129.95 133.93 148.57 124.76 138.25 134.23 122.28 135.40 133.85 137.44 131.35 130.55 130.09 142.90 139.42 134.24 162.60 122.51 144.45 129.66 136.06 141.34 134.95 152.07 127.07 148.43 132.75 135.13 135.06 161.01 129.87 138.80 141.73 137.64 135.52 135.75 139.92 145.53 140.00 139.59 143.14 138.83 138.40 166.03 119.83 131.03 164.10 127.74 134.16 140.71 144.13 151.46 135.85 151.46 136.95 153.73 133.48 147.38 142.88 138.79 140.32 140.73 135.12 137.78 138.47 144.55 133.22 147.31 134.23 141.77 133.04 170.02 119.98 149.36 153.76 128.91 145.51 134.74 139.29 136.25 164.88 137.16 131.79 159.56 129.01 161.84 125.36 154.78 143.79 162.48 137.99 139.13 163.06 132.97 134.85 156.34 133.06 142.75 142.53 144.48 132.82 136.58 136.65 155.57 133.86 143.89 144.05 146.40 135.98 145.08 137.84 155.18 130.97 136.68 150.66 132.37 138.86 147.14 136.40 146.53 143.12 142.79 146.25 145.20 134.52 140.58 140.06 141.71 147.48 143.43 141.14 146.23 135.83 141.82 140.82 131.99 143.09 147.26 143.47 139.18 140.34 126.90 133.25 139.68 160.50 149.09 129.20 143.52 128.27 139.61 140.38 137.43 149.42 140.67 143.26 140.15 140.54 145.38 146.50 141.00 138.82 147.69 131.09 163.30 126.38 127.19 160.52 131.50 142.28 145.44 133.66 130.50 142.86 128.40 134.32 157.89 124.00 137.01 141.15 136.38 143.95 140.38 154.35 131.27 146.64 136.97 155.53 139.11 139.63 170.36 126.97 135.36 163.69 129.70 133.06 140.17 139.35 141.65 140.18 142.57 146.30 146.75 140.19 143.81 127.66 170.86 129.66 129.46 141.90 138.29 142.83 148.30 135.93 145.26 139.44 140.96 138.48 160.05 137.53 138.38 147.04 144.20 141.02 140.62 135.83 177.33 128.48 129.06 135.77 141.67 145.05 138.24 140.99 148.00 142.84 153.65 114.59 142.20 140.94 144.07 132.19 140.72 141.51 152.14 130.82 157.00 138.07 135.92 146.96 135.41 149.25 145.72 191.17 181.64 153.76 160.26 155.50 169.94 164.07 153.21 101.04 134.90 146.85 139.56 149.49 119.95 174.68 150.40 142.10 160.94 134.10 166.46 150.36 173.42 149.01 173.71 164.58 175.19 156.95 153.64 139.20 139.47 122.00 177.47 129.01 163.11 149.26 165.76 149.17 161.68 162.66 147.42 163.67 170.53 161.68 152.78 177.52 144.99 184.68 143.84 147.94 159.48 184.44 147.61 170.46 149.12 169.82 160.24 183.61 109.01 196.09 160.71 166.01 140.85 159.27 159.49 148.84 127.16 118.62 142.53 138.35 142.46 173.33 171.33 135.11 153.87 190.34 164.84 168.68 139.16 158.03 164.54 179.73 159.48 158.37 133.95 164.41 163.63 139.63 172.71 199.18 162.73 163.87 161.82 150.53 168.53 168.85 162.47 167.75 163.82 172.35 163.85 151.80 180.17 184.95 147.13 178.08 175.54 161.79 172.05 164.16 147.14 156.12 152.35 175.24 154.87 139.40 180.74 156.78 158.59 169.99 157.80 141.18 189.80 140.43 167.10 151.22 137.77 176.79 170.25 175.58 173.30 145.78 178.73 139.67 168.10 149.95 166.19 145.97 193.86 125.92 157.32 150.31 182.09 152.88 173.45 176.13 142.17 176.53 140.10 150.73 139.39 174.93 157.34 151.13 165.20 148.11 158.58 130.60 154.62 165.09 136.67 176.74 156.56 159.50 172.67 160.14 175.02 146.79 140.05 188.57 161.38 133.40 145.54 160.97 160.21 145.05 167.24 146.95 163.59 156.88 161.40 162.33 153.75 147.02 168.28 124.60 145.89 130.81 180.02 144.56 141.51 168.08 155.71 164.18 162.05 175.21 141.55 153.45 128.68 195.07 160.77 132.74 158.32 150.31 132.00 192.17 160.87 145.46 164.80 141.37 180.82 149.41 157.71 156.68 144.37 162.78 145.09 196.64 155.07 140.39 152.89 174.85 180.11 150.31 160.10 161.82 156.12 157.76 144.86 158.53 155.04 178.16 170.53 165.06 145.74 159.51 199.31 155.80 126.28 204.70 171.76 158.01 170.73 157.90 123.84 168.55 172.71 159.18 169.18 169.88 149.48 160.22 200.28 168.39 151.05 164.40 160.88 167.18 162.06 161.72 139.33 154.23 149.87 166.38 149.50 182.22 151.48 155.65 166.12 151.02 175.81 191.78 155.28 129.58 187.47 168.84 145.97 156.89 179.31 165.29 154.62 191.62 130.37 205.27 171.19 157.80 167.94 154.43 195.29 171.42 173.63 144.33 167.43 155.17 176.65 179.99 141.69 188.97 182.08 169.62 141.55 150.17 146.52 194.27 168.82 159.17 122.97 148.34 168.37 157.96 157.49 199.69 148.32 170.36 170.76 153.10 168.87 156.19 166.36 161.14 139.70 178.03 170.03 174.11 128.94 193.37 179.52 169.98 149.74 165.29 190.32 174.42 158.34 171.47 160.07 107.56 168.00 167.57 183.27 190.13 167.99 161.75 158.77 177.40 177.95 145.11 141.14 173.94 166.63 175.46 142.66 174.25 148.57 184.16 168.79 189.27 165.22 147.37 166.12 167.63 150.08 202.76 104.61 214.35 163.30 175.44 153.91 183.84 165.71 175.78 169.64 169.89 169.08 155.78 146.71 154.28 163.65 166.32 136.80 165.84 138.64 181.40 175.57 154.43 124.97 160.06 143.90 166.12 142.30 153.94 168.01 170.44 135.40 134.54 173.41 140.63 160.74 144.09 153.23 187.83 148.53 146.74 163.43 158.51 157.85 151.40 152.11 176.23 155.11 153.96 194.51 174.23 149.43 171.72 155.94 177.04 147.13 167.55 160.29 185.54 132.92 177.82 151.49 202.43 156.33 165.91 161.72 167.57 169.42 142.00 183.67 169.23 143.38 168.85 157.99 198.50 155.18 170.72 145.67 173.30 149.27 173.76 152.12 172.17 138.93 154.10 179.02 155.99 186.97 169.21 163.30 164.13 162.37 154.94 168.94 170.59 162.98 177.69 182.99 170.76 146.86 161.76 180.59 177.36 157.09 178.06 167.57 171.57 147.39 159.61 160.35 207.79 164.04 154.40 165.52 151.04 202.26 161.42 144.33 189.67 140.55 163.36 168.72 177.77 173.23 147.70 151.85 200.31 140.07 179.97 173.52 169.17 146.11 164.28 149.96 206.76 145.40 154.32 204.62 158.63 139.29 189.66 158.73 176.72 165.63 157.16 187.84 164.69 161.22 177.92 139.76 177.49 155.07 155.91 156.21 195.75 153.04 177.60 155.78 187.93 176.11 141.55 160.24 209.92 155.91 157.04 157.33 186.22 147.42 199.98 132.31 139.91 14.17 11.33 115.44 91.11 84.30 85.33 91.22 98.01 101.16 105.20 91.94 105.93 102.96 114.55 110.46 133.77 121.18 197.78 138.16 148.87 147.23 129.41 137.54 171.65 133.50 161.20 123.56 178.43 134.49 167.56 171.00 140.19 158.54 169.20 156.73 180.58 145.81 178.69 155.53 195.87 163.29 163.56 154.37 181.55 173.43 169.38 153.26 169.62 155.88 182.09 161.82 172.50 157.59 155.99 202.31 167.71 166.71 176.31 149.13 174.54 154.22 182.43 166.66 159.90 184.08 146.54 177.07 164.48 155.91 149.28 179.59 162.75 179.16 174.91 158.40 185.26 131.58 143.29 148.74 129.91 153.60 105.27 134.92 150.59 104.66 128.96 130.65 121.45 122.88 116.20 125.46 150.97 122.04 141.97 137.73 135.30 137.92 135.82 135.36 138.95 136.02 138.31 137.25 129.96 130.05 132.37 125.39 134.79 138.26 132.43 137.29 137.19 144.84 144.25 122.54 145.70 136.60 127.93 125.34 141.62 135.61 149.71 150.34 140.58 135.57 145.33 130.66 139.44 117.75 121.43 144.78 146.18 132.63 134.36 144.06 143.61 141.43 133.05 137.58 137.46 133.74 141.23 132.48 139.56 133.70 153.20 123.53 136.89 127.48 127.71 138.75 143.49 130.36 140.21 143.72 146.39 143.75 141.05 142.86 141.02 124.60 124.86 115.82 152.42 126.60 143.12 135.13 146.81 145.00 145.06 148.24 148.24 128.28 136.43 131.92 130.54 123.10 145.08 122.68 118.02 130.79 143.84 129.30 154.10 132.33 137.44 139.63 133.07 134.04 127.56 140.63 121.45 117.67 134.79 129.72 139.29 132.78 133.73 135.45 139.71 134.55 134.16 133.46 141.19 142.10 135.21 138.63 139.96 138.04 142.39 129.63 138.82 133.27 134.09 136.90 139.59 135.87 142.87 136.32 133.99 138.27 134.42 141.67 136.86 138.22 146.34 136.97 144.24 130.70 141.46 134.78 137.67 147.32 109.92 132.96 140.37 135.18 125.67 133.19 138.47 143.80 131.98 129.37 129.07 140.40 134.10 134.85 130.68 136.64 140.92 131.62 147.58 133.13 154.73 120.73 137.61 131.05 141.69 139.23 136.71 114.24 167.51 131.12 139.87 138.86 137.76 141.91 130.26 126.63 130.79 129.77 139.64 138.92 135.23 126.47 129.41 131.14 135.70 134.57 127.36 122.34 144.01 142.02 141.19 143.45 143.57 126.68 129.79 132.39 141.56 143.92 146.65 143.91 141.68 145.65 143.54 144.28 134.75 146.85 139.62 145.34 137.90 143.47 143.03 134.61 141.16 142.22 146.43 136.50 140.83 136.35 141.76 135.99 151.37 139.05 134.85 139.97 142.25 141.13 136.52 138.39 139.44 143.89 132.23 132.89 144.20 129.76 120.46 143.07 148.15 128.30 139.89 128.92 137.77 138.66 144.62 138.87 143.07 147.13 143.75 130.41 130.34 148.18 135.17 138.41 140.14 146.26 141.12 132.96 143.30 142.04 142.24 138.58 142.60 144.49 147.07 134.24 138.34 140.42 143.17 141.69 138.75 143.03 145.22 129.39 135.97 128.84 131.05 142.24 137.36 141.44 142.57 121.39 136.10 134.34 124.94 122.39 139.81 134.58 133.38 130.31 133.95 137.66 137.48 149.70 140.86 146.28 132.37 140.02 132.55 142.31 136.54 135.61 132.64 130.53 134.27 142.17 144.42 142.35 140.33 139.84 147.45 132.99 138.18 141.35 135.75 138.15 136.87 144.55 146.24 135.35 136.85 143.50 135.50 140.78 129.10 144.64 131.55 132.68 127.59 132.44 127.57 137.68 139.95 133.28 139.64 140.52 143.83 149.83 134.68 142.37 143.93 143.52 150.25 139.38 148.44 139.59 143.05 144.83 141.59 147.43 144.94 143.04 139.94 147.27 151.15 140.18 135.88 135.70 138.24 140.27 145.02 135.06 138.85 132.09 139.60 143.45 144.71 141.97 151.29 141.69 136.18 130.83 140.19 128.73 146.20 140.99 151.11 144.14 140.66 142.37 139.79 136.89 140.73 142.98 151.26 144.97 142.07 145.01 139.86 134.53 143.23 140.40 141.85 143.40 137.16 146.11 136.32 141.00 135.85 143.32 140.92 143.72 141.31 145.94 133.86 128.48 146.03 141.56 144.06 138.03 139.64 142.28 148.14 139.14 140.71 141.38 150.52 142.98 139.20 139.73 141.24 128.66 141.42 143.66 152.67 143.20 135.93 143.39 147.40 144.46 148.72 149.20 145.18 135.19 141.42 145.29 144.61 136.58 145.18 141.98 147.94 138.19 141.96 147.61 146.48 140.59 136.80 141.56 141.85 153.54 141.89 142.59 136.18 135.18 147.85 146.13 140.66 139.97 136.79 142.48 142.94 139.78 150.74 144.28 133.78 148.08 132.01 140.20 135.98 138.69 147.58 133.16 143.75 143.41 140.48 144.89 148.85 140.04 142.92 146.83 145.57 137.97 141.12 143.83 140.33 139.77 139.65 142.96 145.22 145.14 136.64 141.14 138.34 138.33 147.22 146.30 144.87 129.67 136.55 134.25 140.92 140.84 140.67 126.57 171.11 132.34 150.64 143.90 130.99 139.59 136.97 140.05 146.43 136.93 140.48 142.51 149.41 136.10 154.32 147.32 148.18 143.31 146.09 146.69 139.20 133.40 143.74 139.85 143.20 147.02 141.17 139.79 141.09 148.19 146.16 147.85 147.10 140.88 136.04 148.22 140.44 138.11 142.63 140.84 151.14 149.81 132.34 139.94 141.09 141.17 144.06 139.38 156.45 144.43 148.53 114.68 118.24 128.21 118.36 111.89 121.50 107.50 107.28 111.11 111.55 113.91 107.69 104.65 108.97 106.65 110.47 99.62 114.03 107.44 106.33 113.28 114.91 114.22 111.51 112.89 114.29 120.63 119.30 121.26 114.19 115.07 112.32 102.08 120.66 118.48 115.00 123.07 119.41 115.41 110.02 114.30 115.59 101.96 97.99 113.72 110.46 115.02 114.20 99.97 116.29 114.49 102.81 113.89 100.98 108.63 121.66 102.93 114.92 114.12 110.41 111.38 115.52 110.28 118.48 114.96 114.91 110.54 115.40 114.45 115.48 110.06 113.40 112.62 118.38 115.29 113.62 107.94 118.19 114.39 115.29 113.72 114.07 109.64 113.92 117.91 119.24 110.67 104.68 108.84 118.13 115.65 113.16 117.41 118.51 115.18 117.97 119.08 123.70 119.68 116.29 114.61 118.84 111.16 119.04 112.57 119.10 106.71 116.41 117.89 119.56 115.52 113.54 116.53 116.11 115.10 117.98 117.71 116.39 114.76 120.99 112.14 106.87 113.58 115.45 115.02 98.35 111.73 109.61 117.07 109.53 113.82 113.61 110.73 120.87 113.23 117.06 121.87 115.03 120.64 116.34 114.99 118.62 113.91 114.35 110.99 117.18 114.91 116.31 112.17 117.09 120.12 119.50 115.19 120.54 109.05 108.22 108.30 120.20 91.64 120.40 110.67 118.59 115.27 113.09 121.93 108.25 110.60 111.99 105.28 116.39 113.37 114.24 117.40 113.69 117.81 117.23 116.19 121.16 111.08 112.87 120.60 120.36 122.02 121.62 119.67 118.68 122.78 121.85 116.70 117.84 119.91 122.23 123.96 123.30 118.83 124.73 123.60 119.78 115.43 115.43 117.78 124.13 122.01 117.27 119.98 120.50 123.75 121.43 108.90 108.52 100.73 120.11 120.79 122.90 119.10 123.93 124.64 115.73 119.86 113.79 117.86 117.09 120.48 120.63 121.63 122.46 117.25 120.22 118.18 115.46 116.33 115.87 116.42 114.39 113.12 117.03 120.80 119.46 113.84 115.81 115.74 120.60 109.58 110.37 106.07 117.85 118.40 126.00 119.80 123.37 117.26 117.59 118.94 110.78 116.18 119.38 126.62 111.62 115.14 120.86 116.33 117.58 122.84 117.41 120.24 116.38 116.79 111.67 111.85 107.80 117.29 120.99 115.95 120.40 118.21 117.75 107.52 113.99 120.46 125.32 118.73 117.63 118.15 114.19 118.07 109.60 115.29 118.19 117.33 121.17 110.85 117.58 122.98 113.26 116.36 125.17 125.49 118.82 107.80 120.01 121.60 115.23 116.58 121.50 125.74 122.95 118.48 121.89 117.62 126.60 118.42 125.37 125.32 122.09 117.63 118.87 120.08 118.91 117.93 123.31 120.62 122.49 122.41 121.25 119.46 121.50 116.87 123.71 120.83 123.50 117.54 120.03 124.04 118.82 119.11 123.33 122.31 115.24 119.42 116.79 122.90 118.53 112.61 116.13 122.77 122.17 109.90 118.06 120.40 120.92 123.01 118.86 116.41 118.55 120.82 128.63 120.21 119.82 118.57 126.88 119.58 121.21 118.37 118.82 127.00 118.73 122.17 119.88 125.11 121.21 112.88 118.62 122.18 118.97 118.38 119.85 120.98 118.44 115.43 120.74 117.26 117.71 124.51 116.21 119.55 115.38 120.37 118.63 119.48 116.14 116.44 122.36 118.62 120.38 111.54 117.64 120.69 114.77 117.64 118.66 118.99 122.01 114.23 116.04 121.65 116.63 121.20 123.17 120.22 117.12 124.38 120.53 119.17 121.58 122.06 115.80 119.26 122.25 120.07 120.59 117.97 117.22 111.59 118.12 119.19 122.95 124.19 118.08 120.90 120.32 121.58 116.89 120.25 119.31 120.21 122.72 116.90 122.77 119.50 122.09 123.85 120.95 123.27 116.05 118.38 117.38 120.59 119.15 114.17 120.97 118.35 115.83 120.21 115.82 119.29 115.98 118.82 113.07 119.11 110.21 119.82 117.10 119.36 120.34 117.58 120.54 118.02 119.51 59.92 95.15 90.36 88.66 89.96 84.65 81.48 81.87 82.34 87.79 88.10 86.34 82.82 85.32 79.94 89.21 84.16 79.11 80.03 82.81 87.76 80.82 85.68 93.13 90.26 88.22 86.51 88.66 88.01 90.49 89.94 89.87 89.72 90.96 89.70 83.91 92.18 90.78 86.83 89.70 88.30 89.52 92.57 88.68 86.85 90.63 86.11 91.82 90.41 89.12 87.42 87.05 87.88 88.85 86.80 88.06 88.63 89.07 87.22 88.93 89.89 89.97 89.27 89.39 85.77 87.56 87.05 89.05 86.96 87.79 90.28 89.86 86.50 87.01 86.40 87.61 83.85 90.05 87.30 88.04 86.62 86.53 85.60 79.80 84.08 88.78 85.29 89.11 91.12 88.81 87.17 87.73 87.76 89.05 88.77 88.07 85.93 87.26 86.19 87.13 87.27 88.36 87.92 90.55 86.28 89.66 90.70 86.39 90.70 90.53 86.23 88.98 90.67 88.35 90.21 85.99 88.05 89.86 83.88 87.65 91.43 88.03 87.27 88.04 82.96 86.53 90.93 86.95 85.47 88.56 88.31 85.73 85.80 87.42 89.67 84.82 88.34 83.58 87.29 87.35 82.27 87.37 85.21 88.25 88.74 85.50 88.57 86.20 81.74 91.05 88.61 84.91 86.20 87.43 88.39 85.61 85.08 88.54 85.92 89.61 83.37 85.93 84.65 88.28 89.53 88.78 82.95 90.66 88.12 89.43 88.78 75.37 85.38 86.95 85.81 92.33 89.29 90.19 89.57 86.94 87.83 86.96 88.07 88.59 85.33 87.39 89.08 84.94 85.12 89.19 90.63 88.66 86.34 92.39 87.50 87.59 87.50 87.78 86.93 89.63 85.62 85.76 87.74 86.96 87.64 89.55 86.37 87.75 87.84 89.42 90.09 86.65 86.67 89.62 84.90 87.75 88.02 87.27 84.49 85.14 86.38 83.87 90.16 91.25 89.16 88.88 89.13 87.35 88.17 90.65 85.40 92.35 91.53 86.00 90.28 90.31 87.43 90.05 92.11 92.20 90.74 89.93 88.62 90.19 92.28 88.32 88.98 91.09 86.75 90.91 91.92 87.77 90.03 93.11 90.65 92.18 90.83 82.54 86.47 88.21 86.29 94.64 89.10 91.83 90.83 91.73 85.16 94.71 90.40 88.76 90.87 91.10 88.44 91.25 88.67 88.46 92.48 89.19 86.84 91.93 90.96 88.03 89.81 91.84 89.70 92.40 90.07 90.11 92.98 90.68 90.74 91.80 90.24 92.63 86.31 92.03 89.23 91.31 90.14 86.98 92.55 92.63 86.70 91.14 90.89 90.02 92.42 90.98 91.82 91.28 85.49 88.57 92.61 92.92 90.68 92.45 91.36 90.98 87.31 89.01 89.70 94.13 92.77 87.95 92.75 95.03 91.08 93.81 94.48 90.01 92.50 91.32 89.65 92.94 92.32 91.55 91.63 93.66 85.90 84.56 92.83 88.13 87.35 92.63 89.16 91.30 93.89 90.60 85.06 87.22 90.02 92.24 89.73 91.32 90.80 91.76 91.94 356.15 342.05 252.65 159.82 184.30 138.91 121.18 156.15 151.83 163.22 165.86 175.44 170.94 169.59 163.15 174.92 163.91 181.66 179.70 165.58 194.61 163.16 171.76 139.81 195.24 175.21 144.59 204.91 184.49 180.10 167.64 180.39 159.60 178.55 187.83 171.59 184.77 180.61 163.67 153.44 200.36 151.59 189.42 181.64 186.15 168.20 167.84 176.46 177.16 169.21 163.30 157.35 169.10 170.29 160.92 164.28 175.43 172.63 193.62 174.11 179.20 179.21 156.12 203.43 171.53 174.98 185.90 165.27 187.90 175.75 178.06 170.62 194.18 171.41 169.64 182.09 182.05 181.91 175.49 180.79 169.59 176.23 171.44 178.07 195.81 180.53 168.86 172.42 175.96 172.32 183.88 189.00 178.53 185.46 170.82 195.96 180.18 169.84 174.93 172.98 199.41 181.27 173.29 177.01 173.00 169.81 187.90 182.17 185.35 169.44 172.57 191.38 174.39 172.29 188.46 167.69 190.04 169.22 171.10 176.13 185.23 174.71 186.34 170.51 185.63 182.46 176.90 177.98 174.27 163.10 202.00 168.86 195.12 173.31 164.83 191.08 173.74 185.31 180.54 176.19 173.50 174.93 179.33 178.78 180.24 176.92 174.39 170.76 186.32 184.78 192.52 171.57 180.94 177.99 200.43 172.83 188.45 182.13 178.41 186.75 183.65 162.81 190.51 168.32 189.72 186.30 178.16 182.79 174.91 166.73 196.61 174.89 189.75 180.49 181.00 178.02 182.37 180.68 177.52 166.58 184.72 175.84 186.70 185.04 177.03 190.32 191.33 180.39 166.10 164.99 152.53 184.61 167.41 174.63 173.61 163.09 203.45 178.17 173.22 186.61 166.02 170.20 157.87 165.86 151.04 208.59 176.80 184.35 176.63 163.26 182.30 169.40 178.25 157.67 183.43 174.72 172.93 192.00 170.31 162.91 164.58 178.81 177.95 185.91 169.72 185.05 183.97 175.61 182.07 177.40 189.39 173.63 171.19 185.30 173.96 168.00 182.46 189.41 185.78 179.21 175.51 139.74 183.62 172.71 200.06 175.35 183.26 191.22 167.56 186.50 169.06 167.55 172.03 184.12 189.08 186.96 171.34 171.49 181.22 185.60 167.32 174.28 187.37 171.19 177.36 171.06 183.49 173.75 188.76 147.68 160.81 193.12 174.39 170.28 177.45 171.23 189.85 173.67 179.14 191.76 172.51 166.63 171.58 170.30 175.85 184.92 168.31 166.88 179.91 173.78 189.79 171.69 184.00 152.96 167.52 171.06 193.46 165.50 175.98 169.37 182.47 154.51 189.67 169.12 162.61 155.08 159.19 182.82 187.12 159.92 167.01 198.54 177.52 164.07 184.15 168.59 179.45 162.54 187.13 179.18 184.88 165.63 190.46 172.56 173.56 172.58 163.11 179.75 170.06 162.32 179.10 164.78 184.75 166.32 186.36 168.52 161.24 182.90 162.13 184.45 181.65 169.39 169.59 192.36 172.63 163.64 155.11 176.08 178.11 160.73 180.54 184.04 185.89 162.40 171.27 178.47 153.95 172.07 165.12 185.45 172.91 170.73 180.19 164.33 195.16 165.91 193.36 171.78 177.73 161.56 191.95 178.57 171.15 175.39 183.45 174.19 186.30 167.98 201.12 159.84 197.66 169.51 177.41 179.09 181.15 171.15 181.40 176.10 180.94 180.82 162.82 181.69 182.34 164.99 202.42 165.79 185.21 157.79 172.92 179.96 182.02 175.27 182.36 158.56 183.28 182.13 180.82 186.71 177.01 161.60 175.23 170.43 184.01 158.67 171.50 177.30 180.70 166.88 184.11 163.56 181.30 167.59 200.35 174.67 176.34 182.76 164.86 167.46 184.41 173.09 181.53 169.47 169.26 174.47 188.13 164.54 194.95 161.28 179.35 185.43 177.13 175.75 175.93 158.99 178.62 150.71 173.07 175.65 176.27 160.26 168.90 178.70 186.30 175.81 167.49 171.34 171.45 174.84 181.09 170.74 189.51 149.79 172.80 178.54 169.09 172.96 188.54 162.22 185.12 157.26 183.13 185.68 163.89 184.80 169.43 161.65 203.23 172.39 178.69 169.61 176.63 154.84 171.64 167.99 180.24 165.67 171.49 185.67 161.08 143.73 188.77 166.12 187.07 175.89 172.08 181.56 172.70 163.72 170.18 167.28 197.60 161.09 160.61 184.43 165.91 170.21 177.73 157.26 185.65 167.16 160.28 188.42 172.12 173.28 161.12 161.26 185.57 185.54 165.78 174.26 172.35 159.80 186.14 176.85 155.81 129.20 197.17 185.21 161.46 169.90 166.24 151.55 168.50 174.42 154.70 190.97 169.12 169.26 179.32 157.05 183.44 177.42 170.36 203.97 173.50 170.73 176.00 172.57 176.86 154.58 162.36 223.51 178.04 167.63 171.32 170.89 168.38 170.96 165.27 195.45 185.00 175.77 174.76 153.14 200.66 164.20 186.64 190.87 173.94 161.48 177.20 185.31 174.31 153.01 152.47 180.04 171.20 179.41 174.89 184.72 202.47 162.86 183.58 189.04 179.15 177.19 186.50 172.06 179.89 169.28 166.29 186.67 181.75 168.93 192.11 164.98 194.50 168.03 185.24 187.39 177.40 169.13 180.47 180.26 192.65 155.10 180.37 188.21 188.40 176.88 174.01 161.32 196.39 162.20 170.94 195.08 179.25 177.23 173.63 188.56 183.39 166.67 181.47 193.00 179.91 184.05 183.94 171.67 181.63 167.65 185.91 177.27 171.98 146.22 192.29 165.02 189.15 179.08 166.91 200.90 181.58 167.18 178.50 176.16 177.63 142.05 178.55 175.66 170.57 181.98 178.16 174.48 176.51 176.04 188.68 193.34 178.67 181.03 172.71 163.38 186.39 177.86 160.61 192.25 155.33 187.47 179.86 176.27 181.21 167.67 184.06 181.20 179.94 161.62 178.60 177.40 187.09 156.76 164.70 184.26 166.89 191.03 170.71 178.10 185.77 172.60 181.16 191.63 165.25 191.12 193.94 168.96 174.42 167.69 183.00 183.13 167.99 176.67 188.39 171.95 181.10 151.36 174.61 198.91 178.14 175.93 166.49 179.46 178.44 164.73 165.50 186.52 175.05 187.06 166.41 189.29 169.65 156.28 168.46 188.09 187.83 173.56 169.78 182.77 175.21 176.85 172.01 188.74 174.12 183.38 169.85 180.18 173.77 172.96 176.28 190.00 171.87 177.54 168.05 180.06 181.56 167.22 179.46 191.93 169.39 160.76 165.86 187.92 172.41 174.24 177.65 188.72 171.54 171.43 183.64 167.94 178.40 164.05 148.45 191.83 163.73 166.39 178.19 159.32 165.54 163.40 174.39 179.00 139.84 206.05 150.55 190.20 178.25 165.76 169.85 177.45 171.22 179.43 178.29 174.27 189.61 160.70 170.82 184.84 178.70 174.90 174.63 169.96 171.20 179.26 176.92 180.59 173.25 182.59 174.99 185.30 170.19 151.32 161.81 179.04 161.06 159.03 191.59 193.96 153.04 157.22 176.16 181.58 174.10 186.93 180.96 183.06 175.76 168.75 189.63 166.17 161.24 164.83 164.34 172.83 186.75 161.26 175.64 194.72 163.58 185.97 180.41 167.86 182.52 170.26 176.03 198.35 168.11 145.46 190.41 175.47 170.13 161.97 176.79 161.78 179.85 191.60 163.67 164.12 178.69 179.39 168.37 181.78 160.90 192.09 167.12 178.11 188.51 178.07 163.13 183.32 167.73 178.10 176.08 182.99 169.79 190.00 154.74 184.14 182.35 179.62 181.95 173.08 169.76 182.35 160.79 181.20 173.10 184.30 164.45 177.69 181.58 174.09 170.81 191.29 165.01 189.52 182.16 168.83 182.24 169.72 159.55 199.07 174.52 180.12 175.11 171.09 174.79 178.07 176.08 193.45 165.58 184.62 173.87 177.88 178.56 175.03 165.04 190.67 164.35 193.29 177.31 175.54 182.13 180.45 164.12 191.74 167.79 174.99 192.26 179.49 186.06 176.63 174.55 201.03 171.22 183.17 168.31 188.19 181.09 177.99 171.20 178.24 170.03 182.36 188.58 187.26 177.79 168.63 185.31 180.43 175.51 177.87 171.72 179.81 188.35 175.96 177.09 193.29 174.75 182.75 170.18 184.39 188.42 174.07 165.92 171.51 181.61 161.41 151.48 189.76 174.78 158.56 158.76 185.53 163.68 188.88 181.01 176.23 148.06 171.87 200.54 173.99 168.64 180.64 169.41 182.42 178.57 171.21 167.05 173.81 163.70 185.76 154.92 177.96 167.08 177.68 185.46 181.70 176.91 189.82 170.31 162.77 186.48 170.41 176.16 186.62 158.47 169.98 180.33 186.87 170.56 171.07 176.35 188.35 167.71 175.00 185.90 171.76 146.76 190.01 166.40 183.37 170.79 167.03 178.56 169.74 175.52 165.89 162.57 180.72 160.47 167.80 184.59 179.75 169.84 163.04 173.43 173.67 169.37 176.62 147.62 193.45 170.19 171.64 156.32 178.79 171.54 162.08 176.99 187.45 170.01 172.04 167.31 181.69 174.04 168.41 179.20 155.94 169.64 176.62 153.73 182.40 162.11 185.54 164.36 168.02 177.51 167.04 166.03 183.00 163.94 179.79 161.98 162.65 179.87 170.34 174.23 179.01 172.71 180.17 154.56 183.56 173.29 175.60 170.91 173.39 166.24 154.97 159.04 161.15 179.74 167.19 171.45 168.13 162.01 188.06 165.85 168.48 165.94 173.35 159.76 169.65 162.96 174.91 171.70 164.72 179.23 159.59 170.53 176.71 166.87 175.33 178.36 175.74 181.53 171.09 170.65 174.39 173.20 174.30 184.13 168.85 172.57 168.21 190.63 169.33 163.25 181.33 167.89 183.80 163.77 153.84 171.69 173.63 177.21 178.97 169.75 123.04 124.69 248.57 149.06 122.75 136.59 178.07 156.20 181.93 164.65 161.50 177.24 170.65 164.43 177.99 180.69 162.81 183.88 183.11 159.84 180.07 168.74 177.69 164.55 170.94 188.80 179.97 156.71 182.73 179.07 186.88 172.62 172.73 159.29 173.35 166.19 174.78 158.06 175.89 168.05 151.91 165.06 166.76 179.11 178.07 165.56 170.47 172.57 172.97 187.55 174.71 165.07 186.17 174.22 185.73 175.77 171.03 177.60 181.10 168.26 178.15 175.20 168.31 178.42 179.64 171.92 166.12 188.53 121.08 165.56 148.22 151.25 177.82 159.00 171.47 163.29 170.19 162.71 154.78 171.26 166.19 188.91 174.39 187.63 165.13 174.34 187.27 174.50 176.11 178.54 162.00 176.58 164.13 172.20 181.91 166.58 168.01 188.44 176.35 170.35 163.38 174.39 184.56 175.98 173.57 167.02 153.01 171.36 167.66 175.62 176.85 167.43 169.24 174.53 181.80 172.14 178.95 165.37 196.23 165.82 175.86 180.78 179.08 182.74 170.27 159.16 184.90 180.33 164.61 179.08 185.33 170.48 180.21 172.06 167.60 187.51 170.10 167.10 171.95 187.64 174.08 166.81 177.23 167.60 171.02 182.77 176.75 178.55 167.10 189.65 172.86 167.38 174.69 186.22 171.21 176.50 176.16 156.98 165.84 193.07 170.14 180.31 177.15 170.36 166.52 187.66 168.16 170.18 180.23 183.83 167.80 175.12 163.12 190.08 167.64 191.30 168.03 187.61 170.88 170.40 167.26 185.32 169.78 162.35 176.92 184.40 177.64 186.56 170.13 174.40 183.13 166.96 173.33 183.08 174.45 171.29 172.54 180.72 186.48 167.31 165.63 173.05 167.68 178.87 169.79 190.56 158.36 164.88 186.43 182.04 173.50 187.91 163.40 177.30 154.38 164.91 187.57 174.37 164.07 182.60 160.28 177.17 163.98 189.58 158.55 187.99 178.64 184.79 172.86 163.50 171.30 168.76 183.10 175.00 156.88 186.62 160.43 159.28 160.30 168.11 168.69 150.91 148.74 177.73 177.92 170.41 160.63 180.83 172.45 135.69 199.63 165.74 166.78 180.59 178.65 189.04 181.27 174.90 162.48 187.82 177.66 181.75 153.26 169.13 178.02 190.58 158.40 180.14 177.25 168.53 177.27 179.61 173.76 179.60 168.68 181.26 180.09 188.87 173.60 171.80 178.73 179.21 168.42 207.89 172.13 177.86 170.04 162.52 179.40 183.69 158.81 162.25 162.16 178.48 160.67 170.54 192.63 180.84 158.00 163.07 198.53 166.50 194.68 179.70 157.52 185.73 165.49 193.63 177.22 172.54 168.01 171.74 175.34 187.41 166.27 149.15 163.50 193.98 164.25 192.33 156.53 147.06 146.13 188.61 180.93 165.10 180.79 145.85 190.79 180.74 165.32 202.83 177.61 178.39 150.82 200.02 176.09 179.39 163.60 181.24 188.05 179.42 178.89 190.34 161.38 187.76 181.23 194.88 185.17 181.37 176.44 162.87 182.68 200.94 157.83 186.74 179.15 174.92 191.05 175.15 178.25 191.33 176.27 180.54 194.16 177.77 185.78 172.55 181.55 180.65 177.39 197.46 178.88 172.49 183.71 167.98 114.72 224.74 172.10 138.06 188.94 170.04 157.39 145.34 150.04 128.63 130.43 146.28 164.66 108.57 139.86 150.32 135.78 135.04 126.67 122.85 146.10 154.16 142.03 161.46 151.37 174.64 161.08 163.12 169.13 165.57 178.55 145.57 181.12 162.31 160.80 167.85 171.09 160.41 162.09 155.44 158.85 174.19 152.12 154.83 167.53 175.68 153.90 158.48 161.30 146.41 129.74 154.10 168.48 154.56 159.09 189.24 163.28 178.03 148.95 164.90 163.96 149.17 148.46 169.34 163.20 170.84 159.39 164.96 176.15 174.32 142.41 168.42 149.02 169.22 161.13 174.00 169.61 148.88 174.68 170.38 143.79 168.80 166.25 158.12 159.67 156.63 182.11 163.57 164.34 173.00 146.79 171.22 164.40 164.49 179.02 166.60 170.74 135.81 164.03 149.22 165.00 138.08 169.09 154.57 166.01 172.01 165.46 178.39 169.60 182.19 181.84 176.20 146.39 174.90 154.29 168.75 171.84 167.57 155.08 160.82 152.28 158.75 154.53 171.06 157.04 174.05 164.43 156.90 177.52 166.65 156.96 150.55 182.65 163.72 162.69 165.41 144.86 197.77 166.85 171.68 167.83 153.28 157.35 166.99 160.63 176.23 157.41 151.31 173.07 164.00 160.94 150.22 142.39 177.82 138.42 170.72 168.42 155.12 162.56 156.67 152.21 160.74 149.48 154.09 171.88 151.02 166.03 150.63 139.97 156.06 156.29 144.57 166.67 145.52 154.10 164.69 131.08 202.35 150.17 158.89 168.14 171.34 153.49 162.62 156.01 157.46 145.05 148.99 164.06 170.24 161.72 175.21 132.60 164.75 148.64 149.74 173.78 163.13 153.63 164.16 183.94 172.25 160.33 169.70 180.91 152.86 163.03 181.77 165.75 160.39 148.31 160.59 163.32 147.03 161.18 166.10 173.46 166.09 150.02 168.65 183.09 172.97 156.17 155.81 143.83 193.30 159.82 169.05 174.59 183.89 158.09 173.28 175.68 162.40 167.28 153.11 175.83 152.48 169.32 173.33 171.73 169.79 141.03 156.08 193.12 168.03 189.88 158.91 163.12 179.66 150.34 162.81 165.76 166.23 179.08 187.70 144.02 155.08 155.13 159.93 158.85 162.90 162.96 161.58 163.11 156.75 157.96 161.93 166.51 162.82 159.58 169.98 171.71 174.01 166.83 164.56 156.12 169.96 158.89 173.02 154.11 172.19 161.34 149.75 159.09 163.58 188.44 165.14 153.46 197.89 159.77 156.15 174.84 175.41 175.12 180.57 168.90 158.42 174.85 160.72 172.09 165.72 153.96 159.43 165.22 167.27 167.29 172.19 170.59 169.67 179.37 187.92 174.60 172.66 170.69 163.65 168.21 179.26 170.44 164.07 171.76 173.45 167.19 176.34 168.46 172.96 170.04 170.69 177.98 176.72 178.45 169.37 170.01 177.09 167.05 184.54 176.71 169.06 154.46 162.62 179.54 161.56 182.58 181.00 165.68 168.70 172.48 172.77 177.81 179.84 168.16 180.95 174.28 178.63 176.83 166.73 164.61 165.48 172.06 167.14 165.60 172.76 163.68 170.21 175.44 180.02 175.11 198.44 180.94 169.48 172.42 149.33 176.13 156.09 179.58 169.23 135.59 138.16 153.95 171.41 175.55 164.82 174.89 166.14 170.32 173.54 175.96 169.05 176.69 168.74 168.00 183.94 176.20 170.80 168.37 146.14 184.62 173.72 179.67 169.79 171.50 167.73 170.38 156.16 182.15 164.10 169.40 179.43 156.50 165.58 167.71 165.81 176.94 155.77 171.56 184.05 169.56 170.13 153.38 166.65 188.50 155.03 168.68 174.11 167.23 159.50 177.52 156.96 161.02 174.81 179.11 169.30 168.10 164.18 157.34 144.70 174.51 164.60 177.07 166.61 172.34 172.16 160.93 172.59 173.83 166.40 159.76 170.99 173.91 169.84 158.00 163.68 168.76 169.35 170.16 162.99 156.56 154.32 163.39 166.19 176.36 173.30 150.14 156.75 166.60 175.96 172.39 149.17 172.82 159.87 167.07 167.89 166.87 156.34 151.54 164.16 162.83 167.74 156.23 172.83 167.76 170.48 164.22 159.56 169.27 169.67 172.67 173.13 171.83 160.95 175.44 169.93 165.58 161.14 154.63 178.45 157.96 171.39 161.12 155.84 161.32 166.68 173.00 174.53 177.51 174.08 181.04 144.97 189.94 167.83 141.80 159.62 171.03 170.83 167.67 164.38 161.73 153.80 168.39 173.99 173.16 172.10 168.85 171.28 166.86 174.88 162.58 166.34 169.48 171.41 155.70 168.31 171.88 159.01 160.30 158.12 166.93 172.41 171.32 156.12 175.99 174.62 165.88 169.68 171.30 162.54 165.19 172.93 172.10 162.17 172.26 166.46 159.23 190.15 171.41 151.96 169.93 166.70 168.61 173.52 158.24 164.22 168.69 168.03 181.65 171.35 175.84 175.27 164.65 166.49 171.47 151.03 152.60 166.93 163.54 171.87 169.34 170.85 162.03 162.52 168.17 162.25 160.36 167.51 155.02 161.27 160.74 155.34 167.43 147.56 164.02 163.78 168.39 172.58 169.32 159.73 175.62 170.56 176.69 169.59 169.12 169.09 148.67 161.20 173.50 167.51 148.04 157.49 167.49 174.62 170.80 164.43 170.67 171.85 157.87 174.25 163.31 164.17 135.67 169.50 147.27 180.57 154.07 170.14 169.37 169.23 162.06 149.26 153.89 200.41 162.24 180.73 169.98 171.16 165.10 162.83 164.86 162.39 135.78 199.42 164.10 161.68 170.44 158.51 160.63 152.24 167.95 161.14 172.67 178.35 165.89 161.34 143.39 147.65 175.10 170.58 153.05 194.00 171.48 175.09 167.69 162.04 161.83 170.92 167.88 166.36 156.48 150.68 149.17 183.70 166.20 162.78 170.73 162.47 170.90 142.86 170.30 162.48 167.05 132.82 187.41 166.56 161.24 161.00 157.40 173.26 168.98 164.65 164.38 157.96 175.17 167.53 170.07 134.84 171.72 166.95 157.92 166.41 164.33 148.40 161.98 164.14 156.76 160.30 173.11 166.54 161.37 160.54 166.83 148.32 171.71 163.28 156.76 163.98 163.93 147.12 142.54 179.88 158.08 140.07 196.42 160.03 162.42 150.02 174.91 131.26 168.93 156.30 150.69 196.34 151.78 156.77 169.71 170.33 164.29 163.16 167.56 168.12 172.74 167.04 166.77 158.53 159.01 166.33 161.05 168.39 167.06 168.17 154.94 174.17 162.52 167.41 147.54 193.04 142.20 157.95 190.58 150.89 159.75 187.08 185.97 174.35 164.30 165.97 170.82 149.42 154.36 174.25 158.55 181.26 194.91 153.65 182.00 159.11 140.78 188.90 178.62 174.08 143.03 159.53 171.93 181.42 163.30 165.37 159.46 171.89 163.05 158.78 169.23 160.22 139.48 198.53 167.57 169.22 177.21 161.46 168.29 167.67 170.84 169.53 160.37 167.56 165.66 174.88 165.79 166.93 162.63 163.50 148.17 156.15 161.44 165.85 141.98 190.14 158.66 170.94 153.18 174.70 162.44 151.18 169.70 166.71 166.41 171.78 153.96 172.74 142.64 164.91 160.13 187.13 157.64 171.36 159.90 156.32 161.61 146.21 167.17 165.14 145.35 207.39 159.04 152.61 153.32 158.29 145.51 174.60 154.53 145.71 187.64 164.39 156.24 149.31 149.31 173.69 144.40 171.33 133.22 172.16 141.65 182.03 142.14 151.45 115.58 171.14 132.61 160.37 140.48 151.16 156.90 136.15 152.81 160.76 157.06 136.37 165.20 148.59 133.96 150.44 167.59 161.98 135.07 137.26 173.34 136.44 139.48 163.30 159.48 153.18 136.88 165.33 145.82 169.92 129.95 180.70 138.59 139.95 143.87 181.17 151.10 134.45 141.86 158.54 139.97 150.16 165.04 141.01 128.63 165.54 134.02 140.29 161.58 137.52 173.40 127.17 149.53 143.11 147.42 169.12 139.02 155.55 142.14 148.10 141.77 148.49 140.98 156.06 133.97 139.20 159.47 139.86 142.09 165.04 123.27 146.95 143.99 140.32 169.85 124.38 138.38 137.05 160.41 122.35 133.90 135.20 133.85 137.21 137.70 167.31 122.27 147.16 136.09 141.10 138.43 127.51 129.19 160.63 120.72 139.58 137.63 156.60 112.98 139.22 125.28 155.89 129.07 140.49 141.02 136.43 124.46 136.76 137.66 137.21 128.30 137.14 136.29 131.86 131.68 137.11 128.37 132.07 133.50 135.43 128.97 132.97 151.12 114.83 119.89 129.71 130.07 144.56 119.27 124.71 130.08 151.89 117.70 126.64 124.52 128.41 123.68 122.09 132.54 122.74 126.21 124.28 127.31 125.48 123.09 125.61 117.70 125.70 127.26 125.25 126.16 126.25 122.22 127.69 122.45 122.65 124.85 124.99 123.26 119.42 115.18 121.70 123.82 117.76 121.67 127.41 124.72 124.07 121.55 124.88 119.09 122.79 123.49 123.73 121.96 123.91 119.29 125.54 120.90 121.85 121.34 112.20 126.21 127.82 123.50 116.96 136.74 110.77 123.63 113.27 117.28 122.54 113.67 118.05 117.88 119.60 122.00 118.15 125.73 124.33 119.46 117.48 124.17 117.32 120.97 121.99 118.78 128.39 129.62 143.40 119.15 123.38 118.53 121.84 150.04 116.27 125.07 116.89 122.13 142.17 120.62 122.99 122.28 126.95 127.38 118.94 123.31 122.91 127.16 125.10 124.60 128.47 124.32 116.86 122.46 120.48 121.94 120.06 121.15 122.31 124.21 119.16 118.10 117.12 112.36 120.04 117.31 123.57 120.20 116.64 124.27 120.28 123.78 122.91 122.36 121.85 116.09 113.92 119.86 118.16 120.20 120.04 115.50 120.86 121.49 118.06 118.36 119.14 121.44 123.75 115.29 124.04 119.47 116.89 114.55 119.18 121.47 115.81 115.91 119.25 119.63 117.87 119.14 117.51 116.85 113.47 118.64 119.45 118.08 117.24 116.49 112.55 114.15 105.86 117.91 117.44 107.04 108.56 114.59 112.79 116.71 111.73 114.50 114.37 114.88 112.97 106.34 111.93 112.85 110.94 115.31 110.23 108.16 111.60 112.35 114.82 107.31 109.46 112.53 112.95 108.89 110.70 112.47 106.73 111.40 114.35 109.28 108.99 109.79 109.78 109.38 113.88 109.73 110.78 109.82 115.31 106.06 108.96 107.66 110.52 110.60 107.20 107.41 110.71 108.09 109.31 107.35 109.32 108.18 108.08 108.62 110.68 106.75 108.98 109.21 110.57 106.18 109.67 110.88 110.92 104.06 113.00 109.32 106.01 107.05 103.33 109.30 108.80 103.70 105.36 97.34 110.69 106.92 110.29 110.21 107.96 106.99 114.58 105.19 109.84 102.41 108.83 108.59 110.22 107.47 103.56 108.10 111.83 106.94 109.70 108.36 109.42 102.56 105.81 108.98 109.42 95.09 107.44 111.48 107.83 106.52 112.20 109.48 105.78 103.63 109.56 108.68 110.10 114.83 107.28 106.86 108.78 107.51 108.73 112.27 108.34 108.71 110.19 108.43 110.16 110.80 103.92 109.26 108.47 100.78 110.82 103.81 110.61 103.58 112.82 111.61 107.81 110.85 109.28 109.58 106.07 105.50 110.39 107.87 109.93 108.99 109.16 106.05 109.50 110.22 108.70 100.56 108.75 107.34 107.78 112.91 102.99 107.90 108.14 137.38 178.77 126.33 133.07 157.66 114.37 108.31 136.30 113.90 126.67 132.25 142.69 126.81 126.17 131.28 122.50 121.91 124.51 138.40 120.91 136.90 131.71 135.77 134.77 138.86 157.60 120.03 140.57 149.90 126.57 130.17 127.66 134.45 160.94 143.96 134.78 139.00 133.41 125.60 138.23 131.95 146.14 124.51 134.36 156.61 155.37 125.76 161.27 134.65 134.55 159.68 125.19 131.96 127.14 132.34 135.81 132.60 152.49 125.70 125.65 149.48 137.17 134.40 139.30 166.58 139.50 133.29 126.17 139.42 138.59 130.82 134.28 144.94 139.16 159.87 143.14 142.21 133.41 133.01 161.42 133.74 128.41 131.44 131.83 130.47 136.73 139.88 146.32 134.18 149.14 119.13 150.61 146.06 123.63 135.61 159.45 132.46 133.58 131.65 135.06 131.59 149.85 130.06 136.56 131.88 135.17 143.32 133.55 143.93 137.07 136.22 134.85 135.27 131.50 135.74 137.34 131.57 148.54 132.31 151.36 145.77 136.81 136.22 134.47 144.84 136.41 133.41 142.69 133.57 137.36 148.76 142.61 120.32 135.78 135.85 137.05 142.96 131.44 136.95 133.84 129.52 146.45 132.58 140.43 128.97 142.27 139.68 131.02 125.67 168.89 116.28 135.93 134.74 132.47 127.56 135.36 132.64 137.37 135.77 152.55 131.58 149.25 138.23 128.96 145.68 136.70 148.33 124.61 129.80 151.58 131.44 148.49 126.94 148.33 134.96 138.72 138.88 139.29 145.78 140.75 135.22 156.66 118.25 142.01 129.46 143.69 139.78 140.71 143.02 135.87 153.62 109.17 135.02 162.80 131.27 132.60 139.25 147.87 128.65 153.89 115.45 136.70 141.91 133.12 170.97 126.55 135.61 154.24 134.58 155.66 144.50 136.83 138.63 138.39 131.29 134.22 151.58 123.46 141.21 130.74 135.07 133.37 144.15 129.98 143.11 136.14 128.49 156.42 116.58 158.56 111.80 115.15 124.12 122.19 158.99 128.03 173.59 137.45 126.85 142.90 124.92 159.51 127.68 142.43 123.03 159.10 127.38 137.77 131.83 157.45 145.24 138.38 138.75 130.64 140.39 141.17 135.65 130.56 138.80 135.27 132.68 133.84 143.26 131.73 127.26 136.63 141.33 137.52 127.05 141.80 131.07 133.48 126.64 143.21 136.99 159.01 126.68 136.35 141.36 138.63 140.28 170.82 133.44 134.30 135.61 157.75 134.05 143.66 141.78 144.69 141.24 154.93 139.13 165.32 138.55 139.00 140.54 144.78 143.43 142.37 132.34 158.26 131.54 139.28 136.07 137.25 135.63 144.36 143.26 155.24 134.39 161.60 126.38 135.17 141.32 140.77 143.62 145.33 141.56 141.85 158.88 140.01 154.76 137.73 133.95 176.28 138.37 131.40 143.98 156.32 137.21 168.93 128.28 142.43 146.31 145.49 148.33 140.87 144.96 166.05 132.49 136.84 163.72 130.94 149.97 147.78 146.17 164.70 130.30 135.11 166.91 134.32 143.35 144.02 138.57 149.18 139.42 154.06 139.15 168.54 147.70 149.87 152.42 146.69 132.35 159.90 141.38 143.29 147.99 141.98 145.17 156.69 133.98 146.02 138.44 172.84 147.63 135.15 142.03 171.19 140.43 140.72 138.18 134.01 149.81 147.41 147.64 146.43 139.81 148.67 140.35 138.85 153.58 143.22 151.20 135.67 139.78 144.23 143.63 165.37 127.26 147.13 139.48 163.45 135.55 146.20 136.16 141.63 142.26 142.66 159.15 138.21 142.88 145.07 151.60 141.62 141.55 137.72 155.42 144.60 149.48 142.10 146.91 145.94 142.33 143.96 146.06 149.66 171.67 139.69 159.17 124.76 167.66 134.65 144.84 144.01 138.96 143.02 141.30 143.10 141.34 143.70 148.61 144.21 145.93 145.73 130.48 140.38 144.56 138.79 141.33 146.19 137.41 168.37 136.66 134.60 149.57 142.32 140.70 142.97 152.35 156.32 131.39 142.34 136.65 164.80 151.25 144.75 138.47 138.55 171.63 131.97 144.22 143.25 141.71 155.66 142.93 147.84 126.51 139.50 145.44 143.53 142.85 142.05 136.53 142.44 139.48 143.73 143.88 138.77 138.73 155.33 131.65 144.07 157.34 138.86 144.04 142.62 146.16 164.81 142.85 145.29 139.29 138.00 144.86 142.51 141.34 137.18 129.90 145.02 137.30 135.83 173.03 134.03 144.44 138.56 129.18 161.24 139.92 139.03 142.97 130.69 142.14 145.13 140.71 149.62 134.52 137.45 141.46 144.55 142.78 137.76 144.72 141.93 139.69 139.39 177.44 127.38 122.07 157.28 134.41 144.73 137.46 140.32 133.11 140.48 141.47 148.05 169.00 134.04 135.41 141.57 146.72 145.94 120.48 142.50 145.83 148.84 133.95 145.04 138.95 138.67 136.31 151.10 138.58 151.06 140.57 144.47 143.40 139.20 149.32 143.34 145.29 136.90 146.04 143.92 148.27 136.60 142.80 143.02 130.56 168.94 129.16 135.39 154.81 143.33 143.04 141.11 142.06 146.19 139.87 138.99 137.99 167.75 131.94 143.82 144.08 144.30 133.95 144.19 138.62 138.32 151.90 136.31 149.58 147.46 134.09 140.41 149.71 149.76 151.49 137.18 155.09 140.73 138.87 136.49 151.36 141.49 147.96 139.37 139.07 144.73 145.61 136.63 149.61 141.63 136.09 148.07 140.84 145.36 138.78 159.22 142.09 129.02 141.01 194.71 195.70 173.94 180.52 181.26 151.63 171.64 146.83 144.51 130.01 131.30 142.62 136.80 159.52 148.94 170.17 176.17 174.60 156.37 167.18 158.72 150.09 141.42 186.55 174.83 167.80 153.19 177.43 147.54 151.14 165.74 164.07 162.27 155.18 180.12 164.83 160.44 159.41 178.08 167.79 177.57 174.39 172.64 163.08 182.60 167.25 158.02 162.17 158.21 191.02 182.63 170.71 168.10 190.77 165.53 162.11 190.19 187.43 174.98 158.71 164.30 175.25 175.63 174.70 176.75 163.00 171.71 176.97 174.91 163.08 186.72 171.48 183.09 169.89 171.86 165.32 170.94 159.08 163.21 171.09 177.91 174.50 186.78 177.94 171.93 165.91 171.21 164.59 164.53 165.59 172.52 178.79 165.29 180.73 147.57 184.40 167.79 163.26 173.79 174.84 171.94 156.15 194.56 159.28 173.57 174.51 185.91 172.89 159.18 176.19 174.22 184.56 181.05 178.53 173.14 186.38 168.11 164.42 159.17 171.51 158.89 161.81 180.65 181.13 169.36 165.81 158.13 175.42 177.56 171.00 173.27 164.49 166.44 147.12 189.42 176.68 181.43 160.23 142.15 186.12 159.46 174.62 171.21 157.89 159.22 172.16 156.11 178.00 159.05 167.41 185.91 163.47 170.12 158.25 166.71 164.18 153.31 164.00 175.25 181.58 135.00 156.00 164.89 163.60 156.67 152.58 166.34 158.80 188.91 161.27 172.95 132.86 154.04 158.03 175.81 167.91 184.13 163.51 185.36 185.65 182.78 148.25 179.14 166.46 148.60 177.03 160.39 158.88 190.07 140.32 195.95 175.07 199.70 182.36 182.89 185.68 169.21 161.46 185.65 191.20 182.65 183.08 180.90 182.28 183.67 156.22 190.87 168.13 191.67 173.36 180.12 174.19 172.20 154.66 191.87 173.68 174.92 166.96 177.59 149.92 216.38 163.22 181.41 158.16 167.60 156.37 175.46 164.80 199.02 145.77 203.05 166.58 187.85 153.25 201.56 185.30 176.90 169.04 178.42 165.05 182.07 181.39 176.96 177.56 170.89 171.73 191.91 181.40 175.33 179.73 174.81 165.21 153.60 166.22 175.78 150.87 206.22 190.59 178.29 170.66 172.74 174.92 183.20 169.50 186.29 141.48 211.46 190.04 177.63 165.06 163.87 168.21 172.79 171.73 181.22 193.46 178.98 157.76 207.56 177.40 193.75 183.52 180.59 174.89 180.44 170.15 190.98 177.80 172.68 173.60 176.46 191.92 173.87 172.27 169.39 147.11 189.02 194.06 178.92 156.36 202.25 160.95 182.21 181.57 175.30 196.56 173.20 175.89 166.19 174.57 193.92 150.44 196.10 180.91 196.56 187.05 182.70 171.75 178.88 137.09 209.56 192.68 191.27 183.43 164.02 185.39 177.09 170.27 181.61 170.04 186.21 163.00 183.15 174.64 190.58 171.09 176.16 171.09 196.58 193.72 168.18 174.28 176.39 144.55 183.59 177.29 191.27 161.26 166.79 194.38 185.51 171.18 171.00 169.44 172.58 149.33 218.41 179.05 179.18 161.92 150.70 191.21 181.12 174.62 170.25 174.30 174.08 177.16 168.07 198.77 190.12 176.87 180.59 182.00 188.13 165.03 187.50 177.58 179.88 173.95 173.07 173.14 155.03 184.00 188.69 188.33 180.19 181.34 175.09 167.83 178.38 159.95 179.61 178.77 176.39 140.57 195.47 160.66 191.72 184.20 171.95 196.64 181.44 180.93 175.67 169.56 192.21 169.34 180.03 179.85 181.35 173.26 183.47 162.82 191.23 165.29 165.12 192.01 192.82 147.11 203.24 159.98 162.45 163.89 203.59 169.37 193.36 178.71 190.08 171.78 170.62 170.51 174.56 195.23 188.28 178.54 180.73 161.50 184.61 168.50 189.08 168.34 184.89 180.87 194.56 159.82 198.72 193.72 166.98 184.60 187.76 176.79 190.75 162.94 179.92 162.98 185.01 168.04 206.34 177.65 171.21 160.07 198.71 176.70 189.21 178.53 177.84 171.15 179.51 169.11 171.75 159.78 198.25 177.61 170.42 165.66 196.06 163.03 198.99 173.73 181.31 184.80 183.62 169.98 176.98 173.94 175.70 188.54 167.77 167.77 193.92 157.65 199.95 159.12 166.56 178.67 169.11 195.85 178.62 174.36 165.98 153.67 163.27 189.55 164.09 176.32 155.25 198.86 181.31 165.65 186.26 191.58 160.70 191.92 172.39 153.28 191.97 173.16 151.96 199.78 195.52 174.73 189.84 185.49 148.45 184.07 169.87 166.97 179.66 178.60 184.08 149.71 209.96 157.94 163.13 200.64 180.45 184.31 187.82 175.12 185.98 168.36 176.62 163.65 158.28 188.13 190.16 186.21 175.00 140.44 192.08 174.94 198.85 189.88 177.01 168.16 190.42 168.82 186.38 185.38 179.61 184.24 193.24 169.12 171.32 169.70 171.88 187.39 196.14 167.02 167.23 156.70 212.39 182.02 164.00 177.05 192.42 161.60 201.25 199.66 179.23 193.32 166.76 182.56 180.44 185.67 165.54 170.39 166.83 198.33 174.39 171.05 178.88 175.68 172.21 166.19 168.05 166.85 169.04 193.15 197.13 178.18 171.48 174.99 197.88 173.33 156.66 161.18 163.65 203.62 182.37 158.13 182.05 185.32 178.88 151.82 195.55 188.12 168.77 180.93 172.93 166.42 171.00 171.50 162.96 195.97 192.75 196.15 170.70 150.54 182.07 176.76 170.93 204.60 193.94 177.91 173.71 175.56 158.82 189.39 182.54 169.97 186.03 181.72 183.31 193.30 169.56 173.81 154.07 166.82 197.37 181.83 178.88 172.08 168.05 193.16 194.28 183.88 173.93 169.60 181.19 174.97 191.02 187.76 184.29 156.17 198.03 199.84 194.50 185.41 163.17 166.00 174.44 190.43 194.69 169.58 213.51 178.04 142.81 155.05 190.54 188.69 181.89 170.73 149.11 183.82 169.45 177.08 176.89 182.45 207.15 175.36 176.57 189.17 171.82 180.16 149.74 203.86 179.33 192.00 167.68 183.56 157.86 186.29 160.36 197.74 195.60 180.49 167.52 183.28 161.38 181.29 175.93 167.94 174.38 173.55 159.22 177.82 183.43 166.56 171.92 168.80 174.60 191.68 194.84 179.94 180.50 169.87 201.78 162.72 186.82 174.29 182.22 168.88 161.18 193.73 176.11 186.67 170.82 184.49 188.37 145.74 204.55 174.35 186.16 175.37 186.60 173.71 175.88 179.20 175.53 166.68 160.65 195.45 198.11 175.60 156.31 188.86 184.86 165.27 174.92 209.51 183.86 152.61 184.64 199.43 179.40 196.21 162.39 187.65 180.94 178.64 177.18 177.68 173.43 173.07 166.48 171.83 181.03 182.42 173.40 202.94 186.78 163.08 184.17 177.19 180.14 164.90 195.92 178.22 164.33 175.45 165.03 175.34 192.97 173.62 156.27 191.25 179.10 193.54 190.69 149.89 200.92 187.38 188.47 195.08 173.06 165.58 178.45 154.43 207.76 177.30 180.15 170.30 181.72 181.45 162.23 166.78 222.44 170.86 180.15 181.24 169.65 168.69 196.55 162.07 188.83 174.38 158.13 169.05 182.09 165.84 219.75 167.73 178.60 182.95 180.25 176.70 170.71 175.38 173.39 169.26 214.70 173.20 178.76 178.64 182.84 167.66 177.34 169.26 188.18 188.10 171.54 173.02 171.65 157.59 183.86 180.35 186.70 194.67 175.81 193.37 172.04 146.32 208.49 166.68 186.24 189.47 198.21 177.76 181.25 160.13 194.45 169.59 178.54 173.58 203.38 176.68 172.25 154.30 153.78 180.48 165.41 169.88 197.18 200.81 181.42 164.24 170.92 169.39 147.76 178.39 188.28 191.53 185.81 157.48 162.79 170.70 169.63 195.26 184.30 170.57 175.63 192.75 173.89 191.15 185.22 179.01 176.46 170.25 179.45 175.11 197.60 173.39 183.61 180.31 179.70 146.81 209.05 232.45 201.85 306.35 180.88 119.67 157.17 163.76 136.73 130.13 149.72 135.73 132.23 122.73 150.48 157.58 140.20 163.24 160.18 151.83 149.08 160.61 168.21 158.79 154.55 172.50 171.25 155.21 171.61 139.81 135.89 150.55 160.43 152.52 184.53 149.97 183.21 155.27 145.33 154.48 160.43 164.63 169.53 150.76 175.45 152.37 186.47 163.16 153.70 158.13 174.32 157.48 157.37 177.36 135.60 141.60 173.13 156.80 148.59 174.42 156.34 154.76 163.77 151.91 168.74 156.78 165.29 159.81 164.38 169.59 159.50 144.14 194.95 149.84 173.04 151.89 167.54 171.31 160.90 160.70 177.20 154.23 165.98 164.65 170.36 169.41 173.21 144.65 183.08 148.05 171.41 167.98 177.52 161.18 170.93 174.53 179.56 150.54 164.53 155.87 172.20 165.32 163.51 153.64 181.09 156.27 167.13 204.12 163.98 152.27 170.71 168.57 164.24 167.64 175.99 158.25 165.55 188.79 168.29 144.80 193.20 158.00 170.95 158.81 172.99 184.55 167.35 148.30 159.35 145.15 172.01 174.30 165.19 167.35 172.59 169.32 181.44 164.82 167.04 153.15 157.17 169.68 157.34 178.53 165.93 164.82 166.44 187.57 147.94 174.32 157.50 159.47 181.69 159.04 156.11 188.72 169.19 182.38 160.23 170.08 137.03 142.56 140.87 141.96 157.66 173.10 162.15 145.58 166.05 167.99 138.33 170.16 150.28 168.01 135.80 162.88 152.61 148.97 164.57 158.98 157.92 151.89 157.34 160.53 176.95 174.28 158.47 170.85 174.27 156.73 168.82 169.49 172.65 145.26 183.91 164.06 152.82 123.40 244.43 178.41 162.23 149.09 157.37 173.78 149.03 187.97 162.80 152.77 156.97 139.15 154.67 167.73 177.50 173.12 174.27 154.83 160.49 159.71 155.98 151.85 171.77 186.82 159.24 158.82 194.37 169.93 181.59 166.50 172.51 144.94 173.72 167.91 165.12 162.02 171.10 191.53 153.41 179.36 162.44 131.20 192.88 153.66 180.63 165.15 165.81 178.68 172.67 160.84 166.89 163.48 145.93 181.69 169.98 172.48 168.39 160.66 156.73 168.77 148.17 171.24 177.61 176.65 163.65 167.07 184.64 158.04 168.63 168.41 160.74 157.27 172.10 157.66 167.24 174.06 154.18 181.68 156.65 164.74 161.62 175.59 162.81 152.52 156.36 199.20 156.77 174.14 179.36 172.84 130.59 220.89 166.88 173.98 152.57 169.93 172.09 174.38 179.16 182.43 164.99 173.44 167.13 185.32 160.11 180.30 162.06 173.00 172.80 167.89 149.79 176.07 176.17 175.04 152.22 171.35 147.21 201.62 165.58 189.84 158.92 154.25 178.88 154.53 148.91 163.46 163.70 167.05 169.77 163.67 150.30 162.98 167.16 180.59 157.29 182.52 149.24 167.36 149.52 165.88 154.93 179.34 149.32 178.86 160.30 173.82 161.96 174.86 181.61 165.84 160.27 161.36 158.45 177.16 162.31 160.44 160.18 168.04 166.29 176.27 174.76 158.38 153.83 165.58 171.64 154.20 180.71 179.27 124.28 217.13 157.03 157.52 130.20 201.04 161.68 167.62 174.45 152.30 146.77 166.98 151.27 155.41 161.76 179.28 162.24 155.66 168.26 170.04 171.48 163.95 170.65 174.22 170.48 166.85 175.12 170.51 167.88 166.95 177.37 175.91 164.74 157.41 159.54 142.41 179.99 169.94 168.26 152.23 175.26 177.33 164.68 181.91 173.84 169.56 187.08 166.98 183.71 169.92 187.11 167.80 172.25 184.89 185.43 175.69 171.40 168.14 171.63 178.58 175.69 185.78 176.95 160.08 189.94 167.62 170.77 184.77 184.33 167.31 194.96 177.85 172.55 170.15 165.31 179.43 164.95 181.64 183.05 160.65 199.29 169.69 172.15 172.61 172.76 189.85 182.81 171.00 171.82 185.21 176.14 184.81 171.60 164.47 175.57 169.37 182.31 174.75 168.44 191.92 172.23 167.75 187.35 168.63 175.86 179.76 175.49 184.29 185.70 163.96 187.95 162.27 182.40 175.64 183.26 175.36 168.58 175.33 184.80 175.68 180.35 173.27 180.46 175.33 169.84 176.89 185.96 168.77 177.69 183.01 164.78 189.88 169.48 176.79 183.03 183.87 177.36 181.91 179.87 174.72 190.23 171.74 192.92 164.80 176.43 201.15 156.64 172.81 182.30 180.04 187.90 180.45 180.39 172.36 179.17 177.72 183.77 173.59 182.26 179.66 184.84 184.03 175.71 171.52 177.07 171.98 203.59 171.81 178.09 163.34 193.00 163.96 177.36 170.50 183.43 174.25 183.41 175.96 181.65 171.91 197.42 170.71 177.61 165.34 180.56 176.55 181.54 148.52 198.87 159.84 201.50 163.83 186.11 170.85 180.05 173.26 191.99 174.12 187.46 171.68 186.79 182.60 186.30 170.76 179.85 185.09 169.40 162.38 193.98 176.06 177.12 182.81 167.96 180.76 186.33 176.43 177.33 170.74 165.87 173.90 200.78 162.48 174.11 179.63 174.50 180.21 185.48 172.07 189.54 175.17 180.58 177.56 183.08 176.53 178.69 170.28 186.83 170.92 175.51 184.18 185.58 184.68 172.95 185.31 180.07 175.90 161.22 184.00 183.53 183.19 194.37 169.72 170.21 166.02 174.94 201.38 176.03 182.91 164.50 190.30 186.51 184.31 169.58 178.11 176.86 180.49 183.33 165.02 197.30 164.23 176.89 182.69 187.78 167.59 194.93 175.36 178.11 173.50 168.76 195.60 194.55 188.12 166.66 161.59 192.73 173.76 182.20 190.59 174.85 186.22 177.19 171.93


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> looks like my board were forked up. CPU fan suddenly slow down and hwinfo reported "31C" CPU on motherboard sensor sections while it's still 73-ish on Tdie. need to dumb my PC down to 1.9GHz to make it cool and not interrupting my work.
> 
> and now handbrake decided to crash! 3 hours of work being wasted!


Uh ohh.......RMA.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> looks like my board were forked up. CPU fan suddenly slow down and hwinfo reported "31C" CPU on motherboard sensor sections while it's still 73-ish on Tdie. need to dumb my PC down to 1.9GHz to make it cool and not interrupting my work.
> 
> and now handbrake decided to crash! 3 hours of work being wasted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ohh.......RMA.
Click to expand...

There were new chipset drivers released yesterday. Ya never know...worth a shot.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Also guys im using on windows 10 balanced mode im using these tweaks, i notice alot of better cpu usage instead of windows randomly assigning cores is amazing on how it behaves with this tweaks
this is the app https://sourceforge.net/projects/rightmark/files/setuppm-x64.msi/download

I highlighted in red the ones you need to change


@gupsterg
@cssorkinman

care to try and watch the way it uses the cores?


----------



## hotstocks

Wrong. Run at 3.95ghz and 3333mhz ram at C14 Stilt timings and you will game within 5% speed of the fastest Intel, sometimes faster sometimes a little slower, NEVER a lot slower.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Wrong. Run at 3.95ghz and 3333mhz ram at C14 Stilt timings and you will game within 5% speed of the fastest Intel, sometimes faster sometimes a little slower, NEVER a lot slower.


Its just fallout 4 with me haha all my other games play great. Why do I have to like such a terrible rated game.

Actually playing some AOE3 at the moment and it feels smooth and yes that game has one core pegged to 100% at all times and another at like 30%.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Well I am only 51 years old and have been building, repairing, and overclocking computers for 35 years, so what do I know? This platform is complete **** unless someone more knowledgeable than myself can interpret these LatencyMon results and explain why a 100% stable 1800X, G.skill b-die ram, Corsair 1000W psu, Nvidia 1080ti, and Samsung 960 Evo 1TB NVME SSD all running every stress test 100% stable for hours or days and nice and cool still gets these LatencyMon results in every day multitasking use and gets 5-60 second complete freezes in Realbench stress test and IBT. Here are the diagnostics: This platform has a SERIOUS problem with directx and intel ethernet as seen below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CONCLUSION
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. At least one detected problem appears to be network related. In case you are using a WLAN adapter, try disabling it to get better results. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.
> LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:22:50 (h:mm:ss) on processors 0,1,2 and 3.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> SYSTEM INFORMATION
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Computer name: RYZENWIN10
> OS version: Windows 8 , 6.2, build: 9200 (x64)
> Hardware: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
> Logical processors: 16
> Processor groups: 1
> RAM: 32696 MB total
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU SPEED
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Reported CPU speed: 3950 MHz
> Measured CPU speed: 1 MHz (approx.)
> 
> Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.
> 
> WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.
> 
> Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 12459.440844
> Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 3.936518
> 
> Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 12452.960193
> Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 1.609714
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> REPORTED ISRs
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.
> 
> Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 218.870127
> Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.071483
> Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.075282
> 
> ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 896495
> ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
> ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> REPORTED DPCs
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.
> 
> Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 22889.380
> Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.041673
> Driver with highest DPC total execution time: ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS), Microsoft Corporation
> 
> Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.148287
> 
> DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 5725889
> DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
> DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 9476
> DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 746
> DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 189
> DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.
> 
> Process with highest pagefault count: none
> 
> Total number of hard pagefaults 0
> Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 0
> Highest hard pagefault resolution time (µs): 0.0
> Total time spent in hard pagefaults (%): 0.0
> Number of processes hit: 0
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> PER CPU DATA
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 58.55610
> CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 218.870127
> CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 16.275395
> CPU 0 ISR count: 845946
> CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 12280.940
> CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 25.438325
> CPU 0 DPC count: 5299086
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 10.270134
> CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 128.480
> CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.225861
> CPU 1 ISR count: 49274
> CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2049.80
> CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 1.593662
> CPU 1 DPC count: 149435
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 13.716829
> CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 69.380
> CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.002688
> CPU 2 ISR count: 1257
> CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 22889.380
> CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 5.029495
> CPU 2 DPC count: 179878
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 9.557818
> CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 6.680
> CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000083
> CPU 3 ISR count: 18
> CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 2188.710127
> CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.447559
> CPU 3 DPC count: 107970
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________


besides the fact you are wrong, please stop posting useless walls of text, it is annoying esp on mobile, they make a thing called spoiler ( looks like a little text box from comic strips ) for a reason

just because you are having issues, does not mean it is crap. means you should go back to stock and find and fix your problem. if you dont want to, then buy a better cpu ( aka one that costs more )


----------



## -1nf1n1ty-

out of curiosity, what is everyones temps look like? what TIM did you use? CPU Cooler? OC? Case? Power option (balance/ryzen)

mine compared to everyone elses with the same 1700x seems to be hotter cant tell if its my room or cooler or whatever. I have a carpeted room and the ac in the house stays at around 79c my room is quite cool.

the lowest I've ever gotten it is 35c with no OC

Seems that people over at TPU don't seem to help as much so I am hoping some people here could help me out.

edit: using a gigabyte gaming 5 BTW


----------



## zGunBLADEz

It depends of your cooling . Both of my ryzens are pretty cool 50-60c depending of ambients under prime 12/12k

Regular gaming like 35c-40c


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-1nf1n1ty-*
> 
> out of curiosity, what is everyones temps look like? what TIM did you use? CPU Cooler? OC? Case? Power option (balance/ryzen)
> 
> mine compared to everyone elses with the same 1700x seems to be hotter cant tell if its my room or cooler or whatever. I have a carpeted room and the ac in the house stays at around 79c my room is quite cool.
> 
> the lowest I've ever gotten it is 35c with no OC
> 
> Seems that people over at TPU don't seem to help as much so I am hoping some people here could help me out.
> 
> edit: using a gigabyte gaming 5 BTW


I use ArticSilver 5 on a 1700X. However, I have a pretty big custom watercooling loop that's CPU only so...yeah. Check out my sig rig for cooling specs.



"Motherboard" is pretty close to ambient. That's with a 39x multi @ ~1.36v with LLC2.


----------



## miklkit

The specs are in my sig rig and I'm using Gelid Extreme TIM. This is an IBT AVX run I made with SMT off. P95 ends up around 62C.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The specs are in my sig rig and I'm using Gelid Extreme TIM. This is an IBT AVX run I made with SMT off. P95 ends up around 62C.


2500RPM on CPU fans


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1700 at 3700/1.155V was 37'C at folding 100% on Nacl.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-1nf1n1ty-*
> 
> out of curiosity, what is everyones temps look like? what TIM did you use? CPU Cooler? OC? Case? Power option (balance/ryzen)
> 
> mine compared to everyone elses with the same 1700x seems to be hotter cant tell if its my room or cooler or whatever. I have a carpeted room and the ac in the house stays at around 79c my room is quite cool.
> 
> the lowest I've ever gotten it is 35c with no OC
> 
> Seems that people over at TPU don't seem to help as much so I am hoping some people here could help me out.
> 
> edit: using a gigabyte gaming 5 BTW


Don't expect great VRM temps on the GB X370 Gaming 5 , even in open air it gets about 60-65°C at stock clocks (summer ambients at 80°F-90°F or so) under AIDA64 stress test after an hour (4 hours in it is about the same). At those same clocks (stock volts about 1.225V) the CPU temp T_die is about 62°C with Thermalright's TS140 Power (Noctua NT-H1 TIM) ~ 950RPM fan. This is 106W heat load per hwinfo average with a max 130W.
* When placed in a case , expect a few degrees increased from open air.

It hits 70°C CPU T_die temp overclocked at about 1.35V with Thermalright's TS140 Power (Noctua NT-H1 TIM) at ~ 1100RPM. With those CPU temps & voltages I obtained about 73°C on the VRM temp in hwinfo. This is a 142W average / 175Watt max heat load per hwinfo.

Be aware that CPU temp in the Gigabyte BIOs and the hwinfo "CPU temp" is not Ryzen Master temp (T-die). Also be aware prime95 avx will produce more heat. At 1.35V , in prime95 I get average CPU temp T_die of 70°C with 1250RPM fan speeds. The VRM Hits 74°C average in that case. It's a 152W average / 185W max heat load per hwinfo.

Power options don't matter as much when you stress test IMO. I have it on high performance mode though.

P.S. SOC voltage was 1.1V for all tests

P.S. Also your room is likely 79°F not 79°C...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> 2500RPM on CPU fans


Wut?









They're TY-143s. Click on the pic in junkyard dog to see them in action. They only do that when stress testing and one can carry on a normal conversation then without raising your voice. They idle at 600-700rpm and game at 1300-1800rpm when I can't hear them because I wear headphones.

You should had oughtta have a vet take a look at your goose.


----------



## 1TM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> CPU fan suddenly jumped down to 1600RPM showing "CPU Temperature" at 31C while the Tdie still burning at 74C, slowly creeping up to 78C. what the actual hell is happening here? i'm still rendering and now i need to dumb the PC down to the safe level and wait waaayyyy longer than it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I contact Asus instead of banging my head to the wall?


This is the part I use to avoid sudden slowdowns in the cooling system
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21900_100#post_26201203


----------



## chew*

No threadripper thread yet and no Asrock x399 fatality thread yet so......


----------



## bardacuda

Noice! I was reading somewhere that the TR chips were better binned. Probably they are the same binning as EPYC...and our Ryzen 3/5/7 chips are ones that didn't cut the mustard for those other 2 platforms (maybe excluding the 1800X).


----------



## chew*

It gets better....I do not think this was one of the "good" ones.


----------



## AstroSky

How big of a difference does 3200 compared to 3500 or 3400 ram speeds make in gaming?


----------



## chew*

that question is vague at best more so that its hard to even possibly run the same timings and maintain speeds.


----------



## bardacuda

@AstroSky

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## AstroSky

holy **** so getting those timings on point can be the difference between stable 60 or unstable 60...

someone please help me find a guide for 3200 flare x 16gb kit. Im going to spend all night trying to find better timmings. atm im at cas 14.


----------



## bardacuda

@AstroSky

Look here under *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing* > *The Stilt's DDR4 Timings*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/


----------



## gupsterg

Little update on using 1800X at stock, tweaking RAM and stability testing. HCI Memtest/GSAT etc has been ran first, no issues, shows RAM is AOK. As we all know the issue we face really is when CPU loaded and RAM is tweaked. RealBench makes the cores stick to 3.7GHz, so not useful, custom x264 also does the same. Y-Cruncher I have found handy but the old faithful Prime95 is sweetest







.

As 3333MHz Fast using VDDP: 0.900V SOC: 1.1V VDIMM: 1.39V ProcODT: 60 CAD BUS: 30 30 30 30 had been fine for various tests I decided to test 3466MHz The Stilt same setup, it lasted ~4hrs in P95 29.2.



So clearly 3466MHz The Stilt profile is failing when CPU boosts to max XFR IMO, as in the past on same HW at fixed CPU frequency of 3.9GHz it's a non issue. So back down to 3333MHz Fast.



Custom P95, *1 thread*, 8 to 4096, RAM usage 13312MB. In resource monitor, mainly the 4 cores / 8 threads remain parked, as I use 50% core parking in W10C. We can see a core at 4024MHz and another 3924MHz.

I will test with 75% parked as well and try 2 threads, as 2 threads with 50% CP means more cores have the thread bounced around I don't see upto 4.1GHz XFR. Averages are wrong for CPU MHz as IMO monitoring can not poll CPU as fast as it is changing frequency.


----------



## AstroSky

thing is i can run 4.1 ghz with pretty decent voltage bumb. around 1.38 with llc mode 2. which makes it run 1.4 3 or 1.42 but temps get a little iffy for me. im not comfortable it pushing 65c almost 70c. once i can figure out a proper cooling with my custom loop on this cpu. ill try 4.1 again. till then im sticking with 3.9. 4.0 means i gotta bumb it up to 1.35 and im not happy with that untill my loop is figured out. I think i might have to get better thermal paste. Maybe another pump as my current pumps flow is not that great atm.

i prefer my 1.28 core voltage atm. temps are low with it. I think i can lower it even more just a tad. But right around that area i can keep temps nice and cool at 50c


----------



## AstroSky

am i the only one who hates when temps even get close to 60? i know its "safe" but man i like to see it chill at 40 or something.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gupsterg

Im noticing weird quirks with the 1800x that i didnt have with the 1700 the xfr been one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> How big of a difference does 3200 compared to 3500 or 3400 ram speeds make in gaming?


I put a few tests few posts up


----------



## gupsterg

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> Thanks for the willingness to help.
> 
> With your advice I'll probably stay @ 3.8 then... Maybe I can lower the voltage a bit still? 3.9 seemed to require a constant 1.45v+ which would make temperatures a loooot higher!
> 
> I'm going to reset RAM to DOCP profile, then check 3.8 is stable... Yesterday I ran a 1 hour RealBench with success on this 3.8 overclock.
> 
> After I make sure 3.8 is stable, I'll use "The Stilt's Fast 3200 Profile" and go from there. Although for my use I'm not sure how much of a difference a few better timings would make...


No worries







.

Yeah I reckon 3.9GHz with +1.4V is really not worth the voltage bump, temp/power increase, for little performance gain. Even my 1800X for high stability needs VID 1.425V for 3.9GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @chew*
> @gupsterg
> 
> i got it on video almost in the beginning of the video what users are experiencing about the 5 seconds freezing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then phone died lol but it do it time to time lol voltage is crazy up/down
> 
> It only happens to me when i have Multi on Auto/Vcore on Auto/ and core boost enable/Auto this has to be related to the way XFR works i guess?
> 
> If i set a multiplier/manual vcore and disable core boost i dont see this as a matter of fact i have never experienced till yesterday..
> Its a bios issue, mine got fixed a couple revisions back still have some quirks there and there when trying to push ram. But for sure is bios related.
> 
> i have problems cold booting my 40x with 3466LL ram i have to go into bios and exit so it sticks


The only time I have had Cinebench do that is if I set priority higher than normal. I usually do 3x runs of CB15 at at time so I would have thought I'd have experienced it, but I can't say I have when priority has not been changed and OS/FW settings are AOK.

I know many stated they have 'freezing' issues, I just don't, so I have no idea what to say. I used 4x differing CPUs, 3 differing RAM kits with same C6H in W7/W10C and pretty much every UEFI since launch I have flashed used and at times gone back. Really no idea why some have this issue and others don't.

I have a R7 1700 which will do ~3500MHz RAM, but above 3200MHz it will have boot issues rarely intermittently. Elmor sent me a test UEFI , which does extra training, this solve post issue from shutdown. I can even remove power from PSU and bam first time everytime mobo posts.

AGESA 1.0.0.7 is already with ASUS, this may improve things, no idea as not party to more info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Also guys im using on windows 10 balanced mode im using these tweaks, i notice alot of better cpu usage instead of windows randomly assigning cores is amazing on how it behaves with this tweaks
> this is the app https://sourceforge.net/projects/rightmark/files/setuppm-x64.msi/download
> 
> I highlighted in red the ones you need to change
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gupsterg
> @cssorkinman
> 
> care to try and watch the way it uses the cores?


Will try this, cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Im noticing weird quirks with the 1800x that i didnt have with the 1700 the xfr been one of them.


Dunno, mine is AOK. What are the quirks?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Trying to boost to 4.1 on everything on auto can be a bios/mobo thing tho.

Sometimes i put manual multi and vcore and from a cold boot or restart it have the quirks. I have it to 2 automatic restarts if ram issues. It will boot but i know i have to get into bios and exit so ram tweaks do stick. Because if i dont it will default to 2133. I dont change nothing on bios while doing this just enter bios and exit and everything is as it should be.

Then sometimes i will boot into windows and the ram is as i tweaked but the cpu is on xfr/auto the voltage is fixed as on bios settings tho. He gets stuck at 36x sometimes boosting to 4.1 when he feels like even when i have boost/xfr disable on bios.

To fix this i have to move multi from 40x to 39x save exit bios go back in and put 40x back.

So my procedure is when i see the 2 automatic restarts i know i have to get into bios change multi back a notch save and exit go back again change it back to desire multi save and exit boot into windows.


----------



## gupsterg

4.1GHz is max XFR clock for one core. Single thread case situation.

4.0GHz is max Precision Boost / C-State Boost clock for Single thread case situation. So far I obverse again only 1 core.

Now when application is multi threaded I obverse clocks between AllCoresBoostFmax and MaxPrecisionBoost. Depends on loading, temps, 'headroom' SMU calculates, etc, etc.



IF cooling is not sufficient and loading is high, then in multi threaded situation I would not get AllCoresBoostFmax (which is XFR all cores boost), I'd get 3.6GHz.

Another slide that may help.



I thought I would close P95 now as it had been 24hrs run. So here is 4.1GHz on a core and 3.7GHz on another.



Next we have 3.99GHz and 3.95GHz on two cores.



I truly am astounded at how good a 1800X is just out of the box. Decent air cooling will allow full use of PB/XFR, be amazingly quiet. The level of performance and efficiency is great IMO. So far my Fury X with a FreeSync monitor gives me good experience in games I use. I only think in the future when required I'll get a GPU upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Trying to boost to 4.1 on everything on auto can be a bios/mobo thing tho.
> 
> Sometimes i put manual multi and vcore and from a cold boot or restart it have the quirks. I have it to 2 automatic restarts if ram issues. It will boot but i know i have to get into bios and exit so ram tweaks do stick. Because if i dont it will default to 2133. I dont change nothing on bios while doing this just enter bios and exit and everything is as it should be.


Now when you have the multiple boot with RAM issue, I believe on 1st post training failed for RAM, so AMD code resets RAM parameters and mobo repost. On C6H Q-Code: F9 with a high pitched beep on case speaker will signify RAM training failure. I believe as your mobo does not have debug display you only note from post count/losing RAM settings that memory training failed. At post and in UEFI CPU can boost to PB/XFR clocks, so SOC/VDIMM may be needed higher than a fixed frequency OC.

For example 3333MHz Fast with 3.9GHz fixed frequency I need SOC: 1.05V VDIMM: 1.375V, but when using CPU at stock as CPU can boost to higher clocks the SOC/VDIMM requirement goes up, I need 1.1V/1.39V. I also needed ProcODT of 60 vs 53.3 and CAD Bus tweak of [Auto] (24/24/24/24) to 30/30/30/30 to aid RAM stability when CPU boost from PB/XFR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Then sometimes i will boot into windows and the ram is as i tweaked but the cpu is on xfr/auto the voltage is fixed as on bios settings tho. He gets stuck at 36x sometimes boosting to 4.1 when he feels like even when i have boost/xfr disable on bios.
> 
> To fix this i have to move multi from 40x to 39x save exit bios go back in and put 40x back.
> 
> So my procedure is when i see the 2 automatic restarts i know i have to get into bios change multi back a notch save and exit go back again change it back to desire multi save and exit boot into windows.


On C6H when Core Performance Boost is disabled there is no PB/XFR, CPU only go to PState 0 3600MHz and down to idle. This quirk maybe a MSI UEFI thing, dunno, IIRC you have MSI board?

I have no changes to CPU ratio/multiplier/PStates in UEFI, they are all default [Auto], etc.

i) Do you have an [Auto] setting?
ii) If UEFI is at defaults what is multi shown in that option of UEFI?

Monitoring tools I will not load until ~90sec elapse after OS load, as I have noted monitoring data can be stuck/wrong if opened prior to that time lapse. Earlier SMU firmware was worse. It would be stuck until a reboot, newer SMU FW will unstick monitoring after 90secs, but I still just wait before launching monitoring after OS loaded.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

The problem is or it has to be bios related in my case i dont have no memory errors or nothing.

Its the case my settings are not staying all the times between cold boots or restarts.

Same more or less when i had the 15.5bug so i think thats related.

I dont like nothing on auto neither offsets/pstates etc. Im old school overcloker i want everything in one constant setting no variables. I can do cstates/cnq but thats as far i will go.

Set desired multi, set desired vcore set llc to keep it under check close to what i have it on bios under load one constant max boost on all the cores.

I will try the cad tweaks to see if that helps


----------



## LuciferX

Hi guys, today I had my first BSOD









My PC was on Idle, nothing heavy loaded, and this happened:

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffffa58eb8aba8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

I played a lot of games (45 hours of Nier Automata without any error), tested stability (Im not even OCed, only the RAM at 2933 for months, 1700 at stock) ... So ... Any idea why this happened? What should I test? The only change I can think I made is installing Asrock utility on Windows to change Fan Speed (FSTREAM) and CrystalDiskInfo to check HD Temps and Healt ...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> The problem is or it has to be bios related in my case i dont have no memory errors or nothing.
> 
> Its the case my settings are not staying all the times between cold boots or restarts.
> 
> Same more or less when i had the 15.5bug so i think thats related.
> 
> I dont like nothing on auto neither offsets/pstates etc. Im old school overcloker i want everything in one constant setting no variables. I can do cstates/cnq but thats as far i will go.
> 
> Set desired multi, set desired vcore set llc to keep it under check close to what i have it on bios under load one constant max boost on all the cores.
> 
> I will try the cad tweaks to see if that helps


I had no memory errors either when my testing was purely for post issue on C6H. I had done so many hours of stability tests as well for profile. So yes for me it was how training occur at post was an issue. A UEFI which has extra training process, thus slower to post, I had 0 post issues. So I would agree you need to probably wait til AMD/Vendor of mobo get UEFI sorted.

AGESA updates do include IMC firmware as well, so perhap we will see some issues resolved with AGESA 1.0.0.7.

Why multiplier/PState must be [Auto] if wanting stock behavior is how a multiplier/FID change will place CPU in 'OC mode'. When CPU is in 'OC mode' voltage will ramp to ceiling VID of PState, even if it is a very small OC. For example I set 3.625GHz I get full 1.35V.

Where as 3.6GHz is approx. 1.2V, even when [Auto] VCORE. To test CPU for PState 0 voltage have UEFI stock, disable Core Performance Boost, monitor CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) when CPU under load and you will note it never reach ceiling VID of 1.35V. As SMU has determined VID needed for State, Ryzen has no VID tables, SMU controls voltage.

CAD Bus tweaks rarely help with post issues, more effect on in OS stability testing from what I have seen. One thing I have noted last time I went deep into CAD Bus tweaks is SuperPi will destabilize and show error if CAD bus setup wrong. So before doing a RAM test I usually fire SuperPi 32M at rig. ProcODT has more of an affect on post issues plus stability for RAM in OS.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> This is the part I use to avoid sudden slowdowns in the cooling system
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/21900_100#post_26201203


my cpu fan supply were feed directly to the PSU since it draws 3A at maximum








still need variable speed tho


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Hi guys, today I had my first BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC was on Idle, nothing heavy loaded, and this happened:
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
> Arg2: ffffa58eb8aba8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
> Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> 
> I played a lot of games (45 hours of Nier Automata without any error), tested stability (Im not even OCed, only the RAM at 2933 for months, 1700 at stock) ... So ... Any idea why this happened? What should I test? The only change I can think I made is installing Asrock utility on Windows to change Fan Speed (FSTREAM) and CrystalDiskInfo to check HD Temps and Healt ...


Calm down lol, just keep using your pc and if it becomes a recurring problem then start testing. Could just be a hiccup.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gupsterg
As far as voltage goes whats the highest you have try so far on that 1800x?

I was reading stilts posts and what looks like ryzen max is 3466 pushing it?

I drop it down to 3333 and havent got boot errors yet. But its weird as 3466 its fine when i have test it it just happens on cold boots/restarts on this msi mobo

Btw 1800x doesnt seem a easy task to take him to 40x with low voltages less than 1.4v specially with ram tweaks like ours..

Im been prime custom 12/12k and i been falling it, i started at 1.37v all way up to now 1.44V-1.46v..

Im not running no 10min or 10 loops like most people here and calling it stable, im making sure i error it out somehow.. My loop can handle ryzen heats just fine, vrms are okish at 65c cpu temps 90c for vrm side.
40x


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> am i the only one who hates when temps even get close to 60? i know its "safe" but man i like to see it chill at 40 or something.


My number is 80C once things get above that point including VRM temps I start to get worried for longevity, and that is under stress tests. My ryzen chip when gaming even BF1 will stay at a low temp. If you get worried about temps above 60C never get a 7700K or 4790K lol.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Hi guys, today I had my first BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC was on Idle, nothing heavy loaded, and this happened:
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
> Arg2: ffffa58eb8aba8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
> Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
> 
> I played a lot of games (45 hours of Nier Automata without any error), tested stability (Im not even OCed, only the RAM at 2933 for months, 1700 at stock) ... So ... Any idea why this happened? What should I test? The only change I can think I made is installing Asrock utility on Windows to change Fan Speed (FSTREAM) and CrystalDiskInfo to check HD Temps and Healt ...


Did you run prime95 or some stress tool for around 4 hours at least to make sure its stable? I remember when I thought just playing games and running cinebench was enough then I had my PC on all night playing videos and I woke up and clicked on chrome and had a BSOD lol after I ran cinebench 10 times and played games for hours.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @gupsterg
> As far as voltage goes whats the highest you have try so far on that 1800x?


VID: 1.425V that's achieved by PState 0 OC, so SMU goes to 1.35V as OC mode engage with FID change, then offset of +75mV via VRM = 1.425V, LLC: [Auto] is stock AMD on C6H. I did hammer 1.45V for a day or so as well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I was reading stilts posts and what looks like ryzen max is 3466 pushing it?


I guess so. Passing RAM tests in 3600MHz has been done in the RAM thread but CPU oriented test with that RAM clock I do not recall seeing. I have seen claims of 4000MHz like in this thread, the poster is active on that site but has failed to answer if HCI/GSAT pass on 4000MHz







. So I reckon 3466MHz is about it. On the other hand G.Skill are launching 3600MHz kit for ThreadRipper, perhaps newer AGESA will improve Ryzen as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I drop it down to 3333 and havent got boot errors yet. But its weird as 3466 its fine when i have test it it just happens on cold boots/restarts on this msi mobo


Yeah I have had that occur on some CPUs. Some of these CPUs did not make over 3200MHz until AGESA improved, I hope we will see improvement with AGESA 1.0.0.7







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Btw 1800x doesnt seem a easy task to take him to 40x with low voltages less than 1.4v specially with ram tweaks like ours..
> 
> Im been prime custom 12/12k and i been falling it, i started at 1.37v all way up to now 1.44V-1.46v..
> 
> Im not running no 10min or 10 loops like most people here and calling it stable, im making sure i error it out somehow.. My loop can handle ryzen heats just fine, vrms are okish at 65c cpu temps 90c for vrm side.
> 40x


Same here my friend







, 4.0GHz is not possible on my 1800X with high stability testing. I'm looking at some WC parts and perhaps a Be Quiet Dark Base 900 to house the setup in. Not buying the WC expecting Ryzen to OC better but more for experience of doing custom WC. I've always been on air, time to join the







clubs







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VID: 1.425V that's achieved by PState 0 OC, so SMU goes to 1.35V as OC mode engage with FID change, then offset of +75mV via VRM = 1.425V, LLC: [Auto] is stock AMD on C6H. I did hammer 1.45V for a day or so as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I guess so. Passing RAM tests in 3600MHz has been done in the RAM thread but CPU oriented test with that RAM clock I do not recall seeing. I have seen claims of 4000MHz like in this thread, the poster is active on that site but has failed to answer if HCI/GSAT pass on 4000MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I reckon 3466MHz is about it. On the other hand G.Skill are launching 3600MHz kit for ThreadRipper, perhaps newer AGESA will improve Ryzen as well.
> Yeah I have had that occur on some CPUs. Some of these CPUs did not make over 3200MHz until AGESA improved, I hope we will see improvement with AGESA 1.0.0.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Same here my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 4.0GHz is not possible on my 1800X with high stability testing. I'm looking at some WC parts and perhaps a Be Quiet Dark Base 900 to house the setup in. Not buying the WC expecting Ryzen to OC better but more for experience of doing custom WC. I've always been on air, time to join the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, any ideas yet what pars you are going to use and what brand? I think you made a wise decision


----------



## gupsterg

I've been eyeing up Magicool G2 Slim 360mm rad, gonna get 2. Seems like good build quality for very little £, £40 a rad. Did well in the xtremerigs review, before that they did review of it on it's own.

Pump probably EK D5 PWM or Vario, also eyeing up Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755. Fittings no idea, gonna go soft tubing and would like later to do hard tubing. Really luv the look of hard tubing. Res gonna go tube style, months ago did some research on case, etc. One reason to buy the C6H was due to the WC headers, so later want things like flow/temp sensors for loop.


----------



## bfedorov11

I'm about to start a build with the asus b350m-a and a 1700. Where can I read vcore on this board? I found some spots that aren't labeled so I'm not sure what they are.. bottom left spot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gupsterg

You can try prime custom 1440/1440 ram 12000 and see if is stable on ur ryzen?

It looks like is a good test for ram voltage it will crap out quick on a unstable ram voltage no mercy lol

12/12k needed 1.46v x40

did a blend after 1hr of 12/12k it crashed on 1440 stop all the testing all together and concetrate on that prime 1440/1440 it was crashing right away..

I wasnt going to raise no more vcore lol.. So bumped SOC/VRAM voltage and did 1hr stable after that, drop soc to 1.05 it was still good, drop vram voltage and got instant thread crash XD

i guess ryzen dont like 1440 too much XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've been eyeing up Magicool G2 Slim 360mm rad, gonna get 2. Seems like good build quality for very little £, £40 a rad. Did well in the xtremerigs review, before that they did review of it on it's own.
> 
> Pump probably EK D5 PWM or Vario, also eyeing up Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755. Fittings no idea, gonna go soft tubing and would like later to do hard tubing. Really luv the look of hard tubing. Res gonna go tube style, months ago did some research on case, etc. One reason to buy the C6H was due to the WC headers, so later want things like flow/temp sensors for loop.


If you like hard tubing, go straight at it. Start with PETG if you want lesser complicated bending. Else, go for acrylic as the looks may be better but not that far from PETG for the untrained eye.

You will essentially have less frustrations with hard tubing as bends can be made whereas soft tubing will have more limitations if have not planned it so well and prepared more than adequate angled fittings.

D5s are offered by most makers. VPP755 somewhat looks the same as a D5 but differs in rotor design. My advise, go for the proven pump.

Laing has a long standing reputation for pumps in this hobby. Alphacool's design is yet to be proven.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gagac1971

Already two month whit 1800x on 4.0 GHz whit 1.35v rock stable...i am so happy...dreams cone true...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Already two month whit 1800x on 4.0 GHz whit 1.35v rock stable...i am so happy...dreams cone true...


But then TR 1900 comes out and dreams get bigger.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've been eyeing up Magicool G2 Slim 360mm rad, gonna get 2. Seems like good build quality for very little £, £40 a rad. Did well in the xtremerigs review, before that they did review of it on it's own.
> 
> Pump probably EK D5 PWM or Vario, also eyeing up Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755. Fittings no idea, gonna go soft tubing and would like later to do hard tubing. Really luv the look of hard tubing. Res gonna go tube style, months ago did some research on case, etc. One reason to buy the C6H was due to the WC headers, so later want things like flow/temp sensors for loop.


Nice radiator indeed but if i were you and you can house an thicker radiator i would go with that as it has more heat dissipation. That magicool rad is only 27 mm thick and i have the ALphacool nexxos ST30 which is an fantastic radiator with low fpi which means that i can actually slow my Noctua turbo fans down to almost zero and still have good cooling capacity. I can almost run it passively with no fan speed at all at light loads. This is mainly due to the rear exhaust fan that i mounted in reverse so its blowing fresh air in the case directly to the radiator.

As for the pump, i would stay away from the VPP755 as far as possible if i were you. There is a special thread about this particular pump that shows that the build quality is rather poor and the pump can die within a few weeks or months. Here is the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues-and-problems/460#post_26279742

If you are going to use an tube res, i can highly recommend this pump res combo: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-revo-d5-pwm-incl-sl-pump

As for fittings and hoses, i would go with 3/8 5/8 because it has a thicker wall and is less prone to kink in tight bends. Fitting brands i would choose Bitspower as they are among the best out there.
I am saving for new components as well and if i have it together i will definitely go with D5 pump res combo.

Yeah the CH6 is great for water cooling, it has almost everything you need including connectivity for additional sensors.
Btw, it appears that HARDWAREINFO64 was causing my fans to go nuts at times, i disabled the program from starting with Windows for a couple of days now and i haven't had the problem again.


----------



## gupsterg

@zGunBLADEz

Undervolting on stock 1800X with 3333MHz fast was a fail







.



The HWINFO timer counter is incorrect on total time as I reset it when changed Core Parking from 50% to 13% 1C/2T remain active. Half of the test was done with CP 50%, so 4C/8T I was getting the single thread bounced more between cores, even if was getting peaks of 4.1GHz I reckon using CP 13% give more consistent loading on 1C.

Cheers chap will try that P95 testing today







. I managed 3.9/3466 on 2 of the 3 latest UEFIs. I am on one of the UEFIs where OC was failing before, but I think I now know what tweak to do from what I learnt on the other 2 UEFIs which this profile did have an issue before.

@mus1mus

Cheers chap for info







. Feels like hard tubing would be jumping in on the deep end. As I'm a WC virgin














.

@hurricane28

Well the Dark Base 900 has been ordered







, should be here sometime early this coming week.

I have been looking at rads a lot the past few months. Now the conclusion why the Magiicool G2 Slim 360 is seeming like the right choice is price/performance. Look at the charts here it's ~12%-15% behind a EK XE 360 but it is half the price. You'll see in those charts the Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360mm is also in those charts, this is a review from that site just for ST30 and has Magicool G2 Slim 360 as well.

That res/pump is also on my list for possible purchase







.

I never run any monitoring to load at OS load. Reason is early CPU SMU FW had an issue where sensors got stuck if ~90secs had not elapsed after OS load before launching monitoring. This I could replicate on W7/W10, it occured in several monitoring tools. In AGESA 1.0.0.4a UEFI the SMU FW got updated, then again I could have stuck sensors if I did not wait 90 secs after OS load, *but* on newer SMU FW the sensors would unstick on their own after 90sec had lapsed, where as older SMU FW you had to close program and reopen.

I thought not powering 3 fans from same header fixed your fan issue?

I used recently HWINFO for 24hrs on a P95 run, no issues, see this post and prior one. If you think HWINFO is issue, start launching HWINFO with debug mode, send file to Mumak when issue occur, that will aid him to know what is going on.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @zGunBLADEz
> 
> Undervolting on stock 1800X with 3333MHz fast was a fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The HWINFO timer counter is incorrect on total time as I reset it when changed Core Parking from 50% to 13% 1C/2T remain active. Half of the test was done with CP 50%, so 4C/8T I was getting the single thread bounced more between cores, even if was getting peaks of 4.1GHz I reckon using CP 13% give more consistent loading on 1C.
> 
> Cheers chap will try that P95 testing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I managed 3.9/3466 on 2 of the 3 latest UEFIs. I am on one of the UEFIs where OC was failing before, but I think I now know what tweak to do from what I learnt on the other 2 UEFIs which this profile did have an issue before.
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Cheers chap for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Feels like hard tubing would be jumping in on the deep end. As I'm a WC virgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Well the Dark Base 900 has been ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , should be here sometime early this coming week.
> 
> I have been looking at rads a lot the past few months. Now the conclusion why the Magiicool G2 Slim 360 is seeming like the right choice is price/performance. Look at the charts here it's ~12%-15% behind a EK XE 360 but it is half the price. You'll see in those charts the Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360mm is also in those charts, this is a review from that site just for ST30 and has Magicool G2 Slim 360 as well.
> 
> That res/pump is also on my list for possible purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I never run any monitoring to load at OS load. Reason is early CPU SMU FW had an issue where sensors got stuck if ~90secs had not elapsed after OS load before launching monitoring. This I could replicate on W7/W10, it occured in several monitoring tools. In AGESA 1.0.0.4a UEFI the SMU FW got updated, then again I could have stuck sensors if I did not wait 90 secs after OS load, *but* on newer SMU FW the sensors would unstick on their own after 90sec had lapsed, where as older SMU FW you had to close program and reopen.
> 
> I thought not powering 3 fans from same header fixed your fan issue?
> 
> I used recently HWINFO for 24hrs on a P95 run, no issues, see this post and prior one. If you think HWINFO is issue, start launching HWINFO with debug mode, send file to Mumak when issue occur, that will aid him to know what is going on.


Nice, seems like a solid case man. Seen an review about it and it has plenty of options and mountings, i think you are be very pleased with it. Looking forward to some pictures of that build









Based on that review you made the right choice regarding the radiator, i also look at price to performance ratio which is why i spend a lot of time researching components before i buy them.

That pump/res combo is expensive but imo money well spend as it is a very quiet pump and the quality is rather good.

I always start monitoring software on my system, maybe i need to disable it and open it manually when OS is booted.

Yeah, i thought so too but after 2 days it started again and now i disabled hardwareinfo64 and i don't have this issue anymore. I am going to run the program in debug mode in order to determine if its the program indeed or an bios issue.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah am excited on going WC, gonna do leak test before even setting stuff in case and then double check again, really don't wanna kill kit







.

I reckon I'll get 2 of them in with ease, as it's slim it will also be handy if go push/pull or just other aspects of complete build. I may just get 1 at first and see how it goes, can always change loop to have 2 once GPU is in the mix.

You'll be waiting a little while for build pictures







, the WC is not for R7/C6H for now but something else







and I need to wait for proper WC block for that kit







.

Via the debug file Mumak can also tell if the Super IO chip is corrupting from access, so well worth taking the time to provide it, hit this thread when you're ready.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah am excited on going WC, gonna do leak test before even setting stuff in case and then double check again, really don't wanna kill kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reckon I'll get 2 of them in with ease, as it's slim it will also be handy if go push/pull or just other aspects of complete build. I may just get 1 at first and see how it goes, can always change loop to have 2 once GPU is in the mix.
> 
> You'll be waiting a little while for build pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the WC is not for R7/C6H for now but something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need to wait for proper WC block for that kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Via the debug file Mumak can also tell if the Super IO chip is corrupting from access, so well worth taking the time to provide it, hit this thread when you're ready.


Yes i can imagine. It is kinda exciting and i was excited too when i got my new Alphacool eisbaer pump. You need to take time for it and don't haste anything as you can make mistakes very easily which can result in great drama.

The most important thing is to cut he hoses straight and use proper tool to cut it like a straight scissor or special hose cutter. With tighten the fittings, you gotta have what the Germans call: "das fingerspitzengefühl" which means that you have to have a feeling for what you are doing and you should be fine without any leaks or drama. Sometimes it can be hard to get the fittings nice and snug so before i begin tighten the fittings, i rub a little coolant on the end of the hose in order to make it more easy to get it nice ant tight. Never use any tools to tighten the fittings as you can damage them on the outside and are more prone to over tighten them which can result in leaks, especially when installing on acrylic.

This is what i did when i leak test my new CPU block, reservoir:



I seen some people use paper towels or toilet paper on the GPU, but i don't get that because when that gets wet its going to make contact with the GPU when saturated when you have a leak, and when it leaks it gets saturated pretty quick which is why i use a thick cloth drying towel wrapped around the unit in order to absorb the water if it leaks in order to have more time before it drips on my GPU.

2 360 mm rads? That is waaay overkill. I have one 360 mm and its already massive overkill and as i said before, at idle i can run it passively with the fans barely spinning at all. But if you can house 2, why not? I personally like overkill. I wouldn't go push/pull as it is poor money to performance ratio,its better to go with flow optimized fans instead and have good case airflow with some good fans. The Alphacool Eiswind 1700 rpm fans that come included with my cooler are okay but perform rather poorly compared to my Noctua fans especially at lower rpm due to the better airflow design of the Noctua fans. I don't know if you already picked your fans yet but i can highly recommend the Noctua NF-F12 normal version or the industrial PPC versions, they seem expensive but they do come with 6 years warranty so you can't really go wrong with them.

That's alright fella, i have time









Yes indeed, i am running the program now in debug mode, curious as to when the problem occurs again and what is the cause.


----------



## gupsterg

I appreciate the share of info







.

I reckon the 2 will be right for when GPU is also cooled by WC. Which won't be the Fury X as it has the AIO, which is sufficient. So I reckon go 1 for now, later 2.

Not decided on fans yet, last time I was scouting around EK on their webshop had a clearance deal on some Varders. I also had seen some Phanteks PH-F120MP on a keen promo. Another on my radar is OCUK do these SiliverStone fans (IIRC made by EverCool) at a ridiculous £15 for 3, push/pull does become possible for not huge out lay. From this review don't seem too shabby a choice.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah am excited on going WC, gonna do leak test before even setting stuff in case and then double check again, really don't wanna kill kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reckon I'll get 2 of them in with ease, as it's slim it will also be handy if go push/pull or just other aspects of complete build. I may just get 1 at first and see how it goes, can always change loop to have 2 once GPU is in the mix.
> 
> You'll be waiting a little while for build pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the WC is not for R7/C6H for now but something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need to wait for proper WC block for that kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Via the debug file Mumak can also tell if the Super IO chip is corrupting from access, so well worth taking the time to provide it, hit this thread when you're ready.


*something else*

Hints me TR!










Well, EK has one already available.


----------



## gupsterg

The cat is out of the bag! LOL


----------



## bardacuda

*won't be the Fury X*

I reckon that hints me Vega!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I appreciate the share of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reckon the 2 will be right for when GPU is also cooled by WC. Which won't be the Fury X as it has the AIO, which is sufficient. So I reckon go 1 for now, later 2.
> 
> Not decided on fans yet, last time I was scouting around EK on their webshop had a clearance deal on some Varders. I also had seen some Phanteks PH-F120MP on a keen promo. Another on my radar is OCUK do these SiliverStone fans (IIRC made by EverCool) at a ridiculous £15 for 3, push/pull does become possible for not huge out lay. From this review don't seem too shabby a choice.


Np man, its a small thing to do because you provided us with A LOT Of info too.

EK vardars are making terrible noise i've heard from people and seen several reviews of them. The other SILVERSTONE PRESENT: SST-FQ121WC 120MM FAN are rather poorly quality made fans which results in low price tag. IF you want low cost good performing quiet fans, i can highly recommend the Cooler Master Sickleflow 120 mm fan. I have 2 of them and the quality is remarkably good for such an cheap fan! It moves a ton of air and is reasonable quiet, i can't even hear it at full blast. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 only 9.09 each! and you can choose from various of colors.

But imo, the Phanteks is the best fan out of the bunch to be honest. I have 2 140 mm case fans and the quality is really good and are very very quiet. IMO i would spend a little more and buy an set of good quality fans in order to prevent disappointment on the long run and you are spending more money because the cheap fans were not that great with the result being that you spend more money on new good quality fans which is unnecessary if you bought the better fans in the first place. Just my









I just hate bad quality products and i rather spend more money on good quality brand than cheap out and have to buy something else, there is actually an saying on ocn, "budget components results in budget results" which is very true.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The cat is out of the bag! LOL


ROG Perks!

Grats bud!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gupsterg

+1

So is as i suspected its good for testing quick ram voltages.

Another prime i found interesting and problematic was 336 as well.

Water cooling is cheap if you know what you buying.

My rig is less than $400 on wc parts

My htpc rig is less than $300 on wc parts as well

You can reuse this parts in newer builds.

I prefer soft tubing its cheap and versatile.
I also prefer universal gpu blocks they do the job better on reference cards you can reuse them as well. Good block to get a hold of its the koolance 220. That little fella give me better temps than the ek supremacy vga which is a newer block. Plus the mounting system is more versatile XD.

For example a good block you can get a hold for is the koolance 380 i got intel and amd brackets for it. I made that guy amd universal just joininig two holes on the amd bracket with a drill. I also have the intel hardware for it. Its an awesome block performance wise as well.

I got me a fractal node 804 on microcenter they have in cleareance for $65 to replace my corsair air 240 this little cube can fit 4 rads 240 without mods you can put another 240 in the bottom left chamber if you want to cut/mod that and 2x120 on the back left/right chamber as well its a little bigger than corsair 240 but the space is well worth it.

I used 3m carbon fiber paper to do both doors they were scratched as it was the display piece. I also covered the window/acrylic make it a solid panel with the paper im not into that crap anyway lol.
I dont like no lights on my htpc setup which this case is going for.

The front i also put paper there. Cover everything except power button.

Cut all the plastic from top lid for radiator breathing and the plastic that was in front of the front grill as well for breathing. Still working on it tho is a nice little case for matx/itx setups with a lot of space well put together.

Theres a guy in ebay that sells corsair oem fans the ones that come with their aios @ 2700rpms
They have great h20 they are $5 a piece they are quiet at @1200 they get loud a 2700 if you need that much power so you have both sides covered. But dont need that speed on a occool xt 45 or similar low fins x inch.

Most people leave the money on water because of looks simple as that. Been doing wc for years.


----------



## gupsterg

@bardacuda

Maaybee







.

@mus1mus








.

Quite liking the EK clear block, 



 make WC a wet dream for PC geeks! LOL

@hurricane28

Cheers







, I maybe able to snag the Phanteks on a deal, they maybe ideal, nothing is fixed yet except case and rad. Again appreciate your post







.

@zGunBLADEz

Ahh yes I recall once seeing the Corsair ones on ebay UK for cheap, will have a scout now, thanks







. Yeah siding with flexible for now.

P95 29.2 1440K/1440K 12000MB passed 1hr on 3.9/3333 profile, ~250W from wall, temps max ~65C. P95 28.1 same setup is ~260W from wall, similar temps, will let that run 1hr. Next will up RAM to 3466MHz as per testing on other later UEFIs for both programs. I know 3.95GHz is out of reach with +75mV offset, I get WHEA errors in x264/RB and fails quick in Y-Cruncher, I will see what P95 does on this profile with these settings







.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohhhh.

Check his Project N.V.





I gotta be honest. There was a project that got me hooked into OCN. I read that thread from start to finish as well as some of the things they talked about on the sideline.

It was a watercooled build that is awe-inspiring. Sad to say, the OP seemed to have abandoned that thread that people speculated he went into some personal or life issues.

Been a fan of watercooling. Sadly, the fire has turned into benching.









And now, wallet is crying!


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh, yep same person as the video I linked. Phenomenal builds of sheer beauty, artistic creative level is mind blowing IMO. The way the videos camera work, water flowing and heavenly ethereal soundtrack just grabs you by the mind, heart and soul TBH.

Damn looks like I've been taken in! LOL, I'm joining your club of wallet fried OCN members!







.


----------



## hurricane28

That guy has som beautiful builds indeed and the camera work is simply staggering.

I always find this guy very informative and he has so much knowledge and passion: 




He started from scratch and now he is building his own components.. he has done some amazing builds as you can see on his channel.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gupsterg
So you have to raise ram voltage on that particular 1440?

Me personally i would not throw money like that on a pc. I like mods that work and dont look that bad either. The more simplistic the better.

I aim for performance over looks first.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Cheers will view







.

@zGunBLADEz

Dreams







. Yep I'd rather get differing/more HW to play with then throw £££ at 'beauty', but we can admire for sure those which have







.

I always look for deals and necessarily aim to pay as little for as good HW as possible. I don't think always a high end product gets best results.

My i5 was pretty much budget purchases. The M7R was £133, came with FOC ASUS Front Base panel, I didn't need it and ebay'd, got me ~£33 back. The i5 I bought via a promo and got cashback using a site for purchase, again cheap. I had 2 i5s, the 4 phase doubled to 8 M7R rocked OC on it. The cooler was an Archon SB-E X2 bought 2nd hand from ebay for £15 inc shipping. I modded my SilverStone TJ06 to have 140mm intakes. The TY-143 I found on Amazon for £7 delivered as prime member, phenomenally quiet at low speed, decent at mid and can rock 2.5K for wild tests. The CM V850 again I bought on crazy promo, Seasonic are OEM but way cheaper it was than a Seasonic 850W.

I only got the 1800X as it was on deep promo. The R7 1700 is still better value, I sold the Wraith Spire RGB on ebay and netted ~£45 back. Super chip at that price.

I think the Magicool G2 Slim 360 is gonna be sweet. I've found some PrimoChill PrimoFlex 3m 3/8 5/8 3m length for ~£9, EK barb fittings I may snag for £1.5 a piece, looking into others as well.

Back on topic.

I used 1.4V as some of the newer UEFI need 0.15V more VDIMM than older UEFI and I was being lazy as was then just gonna shoot to 3466MHz on same profile.




So 3.9 3333 Fast was fine for both versions P95. 3466 Stilt is where these newer UEFI hiccup for me, I have cracked on 2 other UEFIs settings and this is my first attempt at this UEFI and it is fail for same settings as other UEFIs.



I will aim to do this testing for 3.9 / 3466 Stilt in UEFIs which I have passes in other programs







.


----------



## mus1mus

New CH6 BIOS again?

hmm.


----------



## gupsterg

9920 was ~3 weeks back, link.

I had issues with it on the 1800X (was new to me then), so I moved back to 1700 as knew that chip better for OC. It failed testing for same settings as 9943, 1401, 1403, 1403-SP42M and Elmor's cold boot fix UEFI.

The Stilt released 9920-SP42M, again I couldn't get a stable OC on that for 1800X, IIRC I didn't try with 1700.

Next 1501 came out ~2 weeks ago, link. That I could use 1700 at same settings as previous stated UEFIs. Then I reverted back to 1800X. I found lowering VDDP allowed me to gain 3.9 / 3466 with similar settings as before failed on 9920. It needs more VDIMM than 1403-SP42M though.

Now I have been testing 9920 again with 1800X.

I reckon soon we'll see another new UEFI.


----------



## mus1mus

There's an incoming new AGESA. Gigabyte Mark hinted.

Last couple of BIOS have given me issues with Manual Voltage. And crap memory OC.

Was not having issues with 3466 on the Giga.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So maybe thats why im having issues with overclocks i might roll back a couple bios and re check


----------



## gupsterg

@mus1mus

AGESA 1.0.0.7 is with ASUS, Elmor stated a few days back







, so soon new UEFIs.

@zGunBLADEz

Can be chap, but also settings, like I said I got 3.9 / 3466 stable in newer but with some re-tweaks.

Now earlier we saw 3.9 / 3466 break on UEFI 9920. So I thought not upping voltages, let's play with ProcODT.

68 ohms insta fail 2 threads vs 1 on 60ohms and 2nd fail 20min in.



Now this CPU compared with other has exhibited signs of liking 53.3 ohms vs 60 ohms.



So here we have over 1.5hrs pass, all threads nicely testing the same, I also was browsing web and moving ~1GB files over USB stick. letting it run for another hr and try other tests.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@gupsterg

you seem to like that 1440 dont you?







easy testing for imc/ram stability on ryzen XD.. It will crash an unstable setting quick no mercy like i said lol
was a nice finding to easy test ram stability.









Im blending at 40x as we speak i have the previous 1.46v and ram voltage at 1.44v 3333 same timings as 3466 i just dropped the ram speed bcuz you know why lol, expecting that crash to happen lol i havent back version on bios yet still on the latest beta to see whats good.

I think this prime95 29.2 (2 hr run) would be like older primer version runs of 12+ hrs it really hits hard the cpu


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There's an incoming new AGESA. Gigabyte Mark hinted.
> 
> Last couple of BIOS have given me issues with Manual Voltage. And crap memory OC.
> 
> Was not having issues with 3466 on the Giga.


Let us hope so and hopefully they fix the cold boot issues and fan issues as well.. I am getting really tired of these stupid mistakes as i don't have time to tinker with the motherboard because they are too lazy to fix this.


----------



## chew*

Gups.

First time water cooling you will be like looks looks looks however...if you can avoid that and go find some function over bling builds....

You end up going dark hose ( tygon norprene or comparable ) straight distilled with a silver additive no dyes no lights and call it a day.

Function over form leads to an algae free good water cooling experience.

Also distilled = non conductive so a leak when you first build it has very little chance of harm. Over time it will become conductive however.


----------



## polkfan

Custom water cooling is like building a new computer again nothing but a whole bunch of stuff one has to learn every little thing matters. Personally I recommend something in a KIT as I feel its a nice beginner tool.

Then again I never did it before that is what I would do. Sure be nice to turn my case into 2 360 rads however for my CPU and GPU. Hell water block for my VRM to if it was possible.


----------



## chew*

90% of the time you buy a kit...eventually replace it all saved nothing.

Case choice is tough.

In a mid tower like i like only way to get 2x 360mm is to sacrifice optical and quite often whip out my plasma cutter.

Case choice is tough tbh.


----------



## MaKeN

I already have that define S case , waiting for a new build... still cant decide 1800x or wait till 1900x.
i guess its one of those that is straight for water cooling.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I swap more cases than computer hardware except that air 240 lol i love that case. But i want something more simple like the node 804


----------



## miklkit

The allergies are bad today so I'm just sitting around doing nothing and decided to look into Passmark. Imagine my surprise when this average 1700 turns out to be a 99%er.










Overall this system is a 94%er.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Gups.
> 
> First time water cooling you will be like looks looks looks however...if you can avoid that and go find some function over bling builds....
> 
> You end up going dark hose ( tygon norprene or comparable ) straight distilled with a silver additive no dyes no lights and call it a day.
> 
> Function over form leads to an algae free good water cooling experience.
> 
> Also distilled = non conductive so a leak when you first build it has very little chance of harm. Over time it will become conductive however.


Why not both? Like bitspower has some amazing looking fittings which are among the best quality out there, bit expensive though but quality comes with a price tag.

Why distilled water with a silver coil while you can buy premixed coolant for a couple of quid.. most of that stuff is non conductive too.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why not both? Like bitspower has some amazing looking fittings which are among the best quality out there, bit expensive though but quality comes with a price tag.
> 
> Why distilled water with a silver coil while you can buy premixed coolant for a couple of quid.. most of that stuff is non conductive too.


Because looks do not cool any better.

Kill coils really do not work all that well. Silver content additives do. Need to understand how and why it works to understand that comment.

Algae and plasticizers among other foreign materials are the leading cause of poor temps.

Most blocks today run very very fine channels which restrict easily.

The less crap in loop the better it functions.

Fwiw many showstopper cars never go down the track as looks are sacrificed for common sense.

Likewise show computers rarely are actually used and for display purposes only.

Ever noticed anyone discuss how well a show computers cooling loop performs?

The lack of discussion is evidence in itself and they run "stock" usually.

Basically what it boils down to is just like rgb...it looks cool but serves no actual or functional purpose.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The allergies are bad today so I'm just sitting around doing nothing and decided to look into Passmark. Imagine my surprise when this average 1700 turns out to be a 99%er.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall this system is a 94%er.


I know how you feel man, i have allergies too... it sucks at times but luckily i have good medication in order to keep it down a bit.

Anyway, here is my result:



Need little benchmark but it takes several minutes so you beter grab some coffee or do something else instead lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Because looks do not cool any better.
> 
> Kill coils really do not work all that well. Silver content additives do. Need to understand how and why it works to understand that comment.
> 
> Algae and plasticizers among other foreign materials are the leading cause of poor temps.
> 
> Most blocks today run very very fine channels which restrict easily.
> 
> The less crap in loop the better it functions.
> 
> Fwiw many showstopper cars never go down the track as looks are sacrificed for common sense.
> 
> Likewise show computers rarely are actually used and for display purposes only.
> 
> Ever noticed anyone discuss how well a show computers cooling loop performs?
> 
> The lack of discussion is evidence in itself and they run "stock" usually.


Dude, you really come across like a know it all type of guy.. I am sorry but who are you determine what's best? You can have the best of both worlds so imo why settle for anything less than that if you have the option? I am a man that likes aesthetics and till a certain degree that is important for me, does that mean my PC runs slower than one that looks more ugly than me? NO.

What i meant was that you can have the best of both worlds.. Of course if it looks better its not going to cool better... I never said that. As a matter a fact, there are plenty of cars that do look beautiful and still race the track so what are you talking about...


----------



## chew*

Im 42 i have been reading and testing since like 17.

Sorry that i take interest and share useful info that many knowledgeable people also share.

If it offends you in anyway to get the most performance with the least waste of money than i am sorry i guess?

Fwiw any water cooling guru will tell you additives suck but i digress i will sit back and just watch people give poor suggestions from now on especially the ones that apparently lack any experience whatsoever on the topic.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i can imagine. It is kinda exciting and i was excited too when i got my new Alphacool eisbaer pump. You need to take time for it and don't haste anything as you can make mistakes very easily which can result in great drama.
> 
> The most important thing is to cut he hoses straight and use proper tool to cut it like a straight scissor or special hose cutter. With tighten the fittings, you gotta have what the Germans call: "das fingerspitzengefühl" which means that you have to have a feeling for what you are doing and you should be fine without any leaks or drama. Sometimes it can be hard to get the fittings nice and snug so before i begin tighten the fittings, i rub a little coolant on the end of the hose in order to make it more easy to get it nice ant tight. Never use any tools to tighten the fittings as you can damage them on the outside and are more prone to over tighten them which can result in leaks, especially when installing on acrylic.
> 
> This is what i did when i leak test my new CPU block, reservoir:
> 
> 
> 
> I seen some people use paper towels or toilet paper on the GPU, but i don't get that because when that gets wet its going to make contact with the GPU when saturated when you have a leak, and when it leaks it gets saturated pretty quick which is why i use a thick cloth drying towel wrapped around the unit in order to absorb the water if it leaks in order to have more time before it drips on my GPU.
> 
> 2 360 mm rads? That is waaay overkill. I have one 360 mm and its already massive overkill and as i said before, at idle i can run it passively with the fans barely spinning at all. But if you can house 2, why not? I personally like overkill. I wouldn't go push/pull as it is poor money to performance ratio,its better to go with flow optimized fans instead and have good case airflow with some good fans. The Alphacool Eiswind 1700 rpm fans that come included with my cooler are okay but perform rather poorly compared to my Noctua fans especially at lower rpm due to the better airflow design of the Noctua fans. I don't know if you already picked your fans yet but i can highly recommend the Noctua NF-F12 normal version or the industrial PPC versions, they seem expensive but they do come with 6 years warranty so you can't really go wrong with them.
> 
> That's alright fella, i have time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, i am running the program now in debug mode, curious as to when the problem occurs again and what is the cause.


People use paper towels to see if thw unit leaked. Its alot easier to tel where a leak is that way. Also do a 24hr leak test with the pc not powered, us a jumper for the 24 pin.

Best algae defense is Ethylene. Just drop a bit into yoyr distilled water amd you are good to go. Been using that for years with no issues


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> People use paper towels to see if thw unit leaked. Its alot easier to tel where a leak is that way. Also do a 24hr leak test with the pc not powered, us a jumper for the 24 pin.
> 
> Best algae defense is Ethylene. Just drop a bit into yoyr distilled water amd you are good to go. Been using that for years with no issues


Where do you buy "Ethylene?"


----------



## coreykill99

a lot of automotive antifreeze uses ethylene glycol as a base. maybe you could just put an ounce or so of that in the loop?
unless everyone is referencing something else.

just remembered. pretty sure that depending on the type of tubing you are using this may have adverse reactions to it.
so might have to do some research on that before you go using it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I agreed with chew on there as well.

I have a 1080ti maxing out less than 35c on good ambients when most people with fullblocks and more rad space are way over 40c XD

I only have 480 rad space for cpu 1 gpu and 1200rpm fans i pwn most of those good looking rigs out of proportion its not even funny


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> a lot of automotive antifreeze uses ethylene glycol as a base. maybe you could just put an ounce or so of that in the loop?
> unless everyone is referencing something else.
> 
> just remembered. pretty sure that depending on the type of tubing you are using this may have adverse reactions to it.
> so might have to do some research on that before you go using it.










Just curious as to what product BackwoodsNC is referring to since "Ethylene" is a gas.


----------



## chew*

My comments are based on experience btw.

There is nothing more frustrating and experience ruining then getting an algae bloom in your cooling loop.

Once it happens it is notoriously hard to keep it from happening.

You can clean loop with bleach or vinegar or pinesol or any other proven method to get rid of it....for awhile and then it comes back.

To solve it you must understand how it happens and what feeds it and the best solution of all is for it never to happen in first place.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, you really come across like a know it all type of guy.. I am sorry but who are you determine what's best? You can have the best of both worlds so imo why settle for anything less than that if you have the option? I am a man that likes aesthetics and till a certain degree that is important for me, does that mean my PC runs slower than one that looks more ugly than me? NO.
> 
> What i meant was that you can have the best of both worlds.. Of course if it looks better its not going to cool better... I never said that. As a matter a fact, there are plenty of cars that do look beautiful and still race the track so what are you talking about...


As long as its not soft tubing I doubt it can look to bad haha.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Ethylene Glycol 1000ml (32oz) High Purity https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F3BLZK0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_jgnKzbFA3YWGC

Methanol can work too.



Bought this at my local ac supply house.

I dont use alot of this around four or five oz.


----------



## chew*

Thats like the pool supply stuff?

Its blue also fairly cheap and as well use just a little bit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Because looks do not cool any better.
> 
> Kill coils really do not work all that well. Silver content additives do. Need to understand how and why it works to understand that comment.
> 
> Algae and plasticizers among other foreign materials are the leading cause of poor temps.
> 
> Most blocks today run very very fine channels which restrict easily.
> 
> The less crap in loop the better it functions.
> 
> Fwiw many showstopper cars never go down the track as looks are sacrificed for common sense.
> 
> Likewise show computers rarely are actually used and for display purposes only.
> 
> Ever noticed anyone discuss how well a show computers cooling loop performs?
> 
> The lack of discussion is evidence in itself and they run "stock" usually.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you really come across like a know it all type of guy.. I am sorry but who are you determine what's best? You can have the best of both worlds so imo why settle for anything less than that if you have the option? I am a man that likes aesthetics and till a certain degree that is important for me, does that mean my PC runs slower than one that looks more ugly than me? NO.
> 
> What i meant was that you can have the best of both worlds.. Of course if it looks better its not going to cool better... I never said that. As a matter a fact, there are plenty of cars that do look beautiful and still race the track so what are you talking about...
Click to expand...

You will understand this in time hurr. You can only make compromises to have both.

Premixed coolants are known to affect temps. And doesn't mean they will be worry free.

Bitspower fittings - while good looking - always charge a premium for what they are. If you look at their make and finish, you will actually see they offer no difference in all aspect than the largely cheaper Barrows. - Same OEM.

I did tell gups to go hard tubing since he is looking at it. But -- if he will be doing the same thing he is doing right now, tweaking and swapping things around, he will need not to look at hard tubing. Ease of uninstallation is a major part of that.

Ever dropped your jaw to the amount of fittings, blocks and rads people drop into their watercooled rig only to find out they are actually just for show?

One example is RAM Blocks. They will not offer you clock headroom. Nor cool the damn thing. They are not even needed.

One last thing, looks will always be subjective. Performance is measurable.

Cars are no exception. You will find very little show car pieces that are actually worked on the track. The amount of money invested to make them show pieces are staggering enough to stop a user from exploiting the performance they are capable of due to the fear of breaking them or scratching them fine work of paint jobs. The argument does not apply to stock cars.

Locally, I can name you some guys who are well knowned in the PC Modding industry. Local guys making it to major event to show pieces of computer builds that they call art. Function nope. Whatever help acrylic shrouds make to cooling is not even worth mentioning.

Looks can be good though. If you are the type of guy who invites friends to come over and show off (not meaning it in a bad way) your piece of joy.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

+rep







.

I have also read to go black tube, as less light = less chance of algae, EK Webshop have this on promo.

Yep plan on distilled / deionised water flush, plan to use fresh distilled / deionised water for loop, not going premix.

Goal is max performance for least spend and beauty is on the back burner TBH







.

The Be Quiet Dark Base 900 has some flaws but it was half retail to me so well worth the buy. Pretty flexible case, very modular, seen some builds with twin rads and 2x 360mm slim gonna be easy in that case. Yeah will lose OD, ahh well be the first time in years with no 5.25" device.

You can see my current rig in profile albums, I'm more of a function/performance/best price person, yeah like gawping at 'nice' stuff but prefer spending on other kit to play with







.

@BackwoodsNC

+rep







.

Plan on dropping some Ethylene Glycol in loop.

@mus1mus

+rep







.

Cheers mate, yep recall Barrow is identical as BitsPower from PMs we had ages ago (also on google searches read this today). Yeah you know I'll be switching bits so I think flexible tubing gonna be best. I think I gonna snag EK barb fittings, found cheap source, use metal spring clamps, probably Primochill ones.

@zGunBLADEz

3.9 / 3466 passed 3hrs of P95 v28.1 1440K/1440K/12000MB



Did some gaming, then Y-Crunching







. Like I said before in a post at 3.9/1.425V air cooler is maxed, higher rooom ambient = higher temps as cooling can not keep up.

SO when I saw peaks of 80C in N64 test I opened windows in room, below is capture at 25°C , CPU/Front intake fans 2K RPM.



Next 23°C, CPU/Front intake fans 1.6K RPM.



Then closed test.



Time for a bit of late night gaming, then I got decorating to do tomorrow/later today







.


----------



## gupsterg

FYI for Y-Crunchers stress testers on Ryzen.

While back I posted that latest version of Y-Cruncher (v0.7.3.9472) was exhibiting some anomalies, older version was not (v0.7.2.9469).

I contacted author, he has reproduced the issue, there is a patched release in this post. Test and report







, issue I had on Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 was some cores would drop threads, see images below.

v0.7.2.9469 no issue



v0.7.3.9472 core 6 thread 0 bombed, test will run for minutes or hour and then fail, I have also seen 2+ threads drop as well.


----------



## chew*

The black primo chill works gups.

I use norprene to counter evaporation.

It has some flaws, kinks and or collapses. Its also a tad pricey.

I counter flaw with anti kink coils.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, will keep that in mind for later when am bit more flush. I'll roll with black Primochil PrimoFlex for now







. Still have plenty of bits to snag for this other build.


----------



## mus1mus

I use food grade tubing. Durelene.

Plasticise less and can be cleaned easily.

Thick wall tubes will counter kinks too. Very hard to kink 3/8 * 5/8 tubes in my experience.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I use food grade tubing. Durelene.
> 
> Plasticise less and can be cleaned easily.
> 
> Thick wall tubes will counter kinks too. Very hard to kink 3/8 * 5/8 tubes in my experience.


Yah i have the thickest wall norprene.

More or less availability/easy accessibility impacts my choice sometimes.

Many aio use norprene or epmd fyi mostly in part to evaporation properties.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This is my fractal node 804 wip.

Think about easy without modding you can add 10x120 if you want too in there....

You can add an extra 240 if you hard mod the left bottom chamber its a little bigger than the air 240.







@gupsterg

Did you try regular 3200? And if required less voltage?

I find my 1800x @ 39.25x with 3466LL its requiring 1.37v plus llc 1 which boost voltage to 1.39v depending on load . 1.39v its the highest it will suck same as my 1700x @ 38.25x


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I use food grade tubing. Durelene.
> 
> Plasticise less and can be cleaned easily.
> 
> Thick wall tubes will counter kinks too. Very hard to kink 3/8 * 5/8 tubes in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah i have the thickest wall norprene.
> 
> *More or less availability/easy accessibility impacts my choice sometimes.*
> 
> Many aio use norprene or epmd fyi mostly in part to evaporation properties.
Click to expand...

Very much the same here. I need to buy some actually to set-up a watercooled test bench. my 480 rads are collecting dust.









I just looked up Norprene. Looks to be from same maker as Durelene.

Anyway, just found this to maybe help the startup guys http://www.overclock.net/t/1380775/what-is-plasticizer/0_100

Interesting bits.


----------



## chew*

Fyi here is tygon norprene after 5 yrs use vs whatever the heck swiftech uses now on the h220 x2 after 1 week on threadripper.







As you can imagine I flushed system and replaced with norprene already


----------



## mus1mus

I don't want that.









I wan't Threadripper!


----------



## chew*

AMD said retails next week or thereabouts.

Not sure which model.

I never ask just say ok.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will understand this in time hurr. You can only make compromises to have both.
> 
> Premixed coolants are known to affect temps. And doesn't mean they will be worry free.
> 
> Bitspower fittings - while good looking - always charge a premium for what they are. If you look at their make and finish, you will actually see they offer no difference in all aspect than the largely cheaper Barrows. - Same OEM.
> 
> I did tell gups to go hard tubing since he is looking at it. But -- if he will be doing the same thing he is doing right now, tweaking and swapping things around, he will need not to look at hard tubing. Ease of uninstallation is a major part of that.
> 
> Ever dropped your jaw to the amount of fittings, blocks and rads people drop into their watercooled rig only to find out they are actually just for show?
> 
> One example is RAM Blocks. They will not offer you clock headroom. Nor cool the damn thing. They are not even needed.
> 
> One last thing, looks will always be subjective. Performance is measurable.
> 
> Cars are no exception. You will find very little show car pieces that are actually worked on the track. The amount of money invested to make them show pieces are staggering enough to stop a user from exploiting the performance they are capable of due to the fear of breaking them or scratching them fine work of paint jobs. The argument does not apply to stock cars.
> 
> Locally, I can name you some guys who are well knowned in the PC Modding industry. Local guys making it to major event to show pieces of computer builds that they call art. Function nope. Whatever help acrylic shrouds make to cooling is not even worth mentioning.
> 
> Looks can be good though. If you are the type of guy who invites friends to come over and show off (not meaning it in a bad way) your piece of joy.


No doubt premix fluids will affect temps but how much? If its only 1 or 2 c that's not a problem. I do get what Chew was saying about the tiny channels the coolant is pushed through can easily be clogged up with premix color coolants but i think you're okay with clear coolant as additives can stain tubing too i've heard. It looks cool but its not going to cool any better so i don't waste my time in that.

Bitspower are indeed very expensive but from what i hear from people is that the quality is one of the best if not the best because there is a variatie in quality regarding fittings. I never used them so i have no first hand experience with them but i learned this from someone who is building water cooling PC's for over 20 years now and i think i send his YouTube channel here too. ?He is called Singularity computers.

Yes a lot of people put as many radiators in their loop as possible with shiny LED fans that are very quiet and look good but sacrifice performance over aesthetics. I like the best of both worlds so i keep searching until i find what i am looking for. For now it has worked for me, it takes a while but i will get there lol.

RAM blocks don't cool the sticks at all? Than why are they making blocks specifically for them? Yeah it looks good but if they are not cooling what's the point?

About the cars, there are enough show cars that work on the track too, why shouldn't they be? I mean, i recently was at an show an hour from where i live and there were all kinds of show cars like Ferrari's Lamborghini's etc. etc. They look good and perform good. There is also an airstrip closer to me and each year they have an event called show and shine from Meguiars and those cars do race the quarter mile too. SO i am not sure what you are talking about, maybe its different from where you are from than here? Look at track day cars, most of them look good and have massive horsepower. Those wings you see on some of those are not for show but keep them on the road because some of them have more than 1000 horsepower..

But i do understand that sometimes you have to sacrifice aesthetics over performance or vice versa, it all depends what you want the most. And for me, i just want the best of both worlds which is reasonable doable imo.

That's your opinion indeed, but some people do like aesthetics like me. I just don't like to buy ugly stuff and especially when i have tempered glass panel where i can see the components. To you that is less important bu that's okay, each to their own right?


----------



## chew*

I used some EK red about a year ago against my better judgement in a brand new loop with a 290x.

First time i have had an algae issue ever....I am strike 3 attempt at stopping it from coming back despite 3 flushes via 3 different methods.

I am about to throw the entire loop away and start from scratch.

I have had loops look spotless after way way way overdue flushes by sticking to what I know works.

If i say stuff it is usually based on first hand experience.



That is going to be expensive mistake just to "toss" away over wanting it to "look" cool about a year ago.

It has nearly no light and still the algae comes back in the vga loop.

I am not blaming anyone but myself btw...i sacrificed function for form...and now I am dealing with the consequences.


----------



## VeritronX

I recently grabbed both EK's new "cyrofuel" coolant and the "Duraclear" tubing they developed with it, will see how they go. I went with black tubing in the past 3 or so watercooled builds I've done, but I always wanted to try a monoblock and liked the new anti vibration mounting of their new D5 top, so I also got a clear D5 top and tubing and blood red coolant for my build with the K7.. when I actually have time to tear the pc down and fit it all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will understand this in time hurr. You can only make compromises to have both.
> 
> Premixed coolants are known to affect temps. And doesn't mean they will be worry free.
> 
> Bitspower fittings - while good looking - always charge a premium for what they are. If you look at their make and finish, you will actually see they offer no difference in all aspect than the largely cheaper Barrows. - Same OEM.
> 
> I did tell gups to go hard tubing since he is looking at it. But -- if he will be doing the same thing he is doing right now, tweaking and swapping things around, he will need not to look at hard tubing. Ease of uninstallation is a major part of that.
> 
> Ever dropped your jaw to the amount of fittings, blocks and rads people drop into their watercooled rig only to find out they are actually just for show?
> 
> One example is RAM Blocks. They will not offer you clock headroom. Nor cool the damn thing. They are not even needed.
> 
> One last thing, looks will always be subjective. Performance is measurable.
> 
> Cars are no exception. You will find very little show car pieces that are actually worked on the track. The amount of money invested to make them show pieces are staggering enough to stop a user from exploiting the performance they are capable of due to the fear of breaking them or scratching them fine work of paint jobs. The argument does not apply to stock cars.
> 
> Locally, I can name you some guys who are well knowned in the PC Modding industry. Local guys making it to major event to show pieces of computer builds that they call art. Function nope. Whatever help acrylic shrouds make to cooling is not even worth mentioning.
> 
> Looks can be good though. If you are the type of guy who invites friends to come over and show off (not meaning it in a bad way) your piece of joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt premix fluids will affect temps but how much? If its only 1 or 2 c that's not a problem. I do get what Chew was saying about the tiny channels the coolant is pushed through can easily be clogged up with premix color coolants but i think you're okay with clear coolant as additives can stain tubing too i've heard. It looks cool but its not going to cool any better so i don't waste my time in that.
> 
> Bitspower are indeed very expensive but from what i hear from people is that the quality is one of the best if not the best because there is a variatie in quality regarding fittings. I never used them so i have no first hand experience with them but i learned this from someone who is building water cooling PC's for over 20 years now and i think i send his YouTube channel here too. ?He is called Singularity computers.
> 
> Yes a lot of people put as many radiators in their loop as possible with shiny LED fans that are very quiet and look good but sacrifice performance over aesthetics. I like the best of both worlds so i keep searching until i find what i am looking for. For now it has worked for me, it takes a while but i will get there lol.
> 
> *RAM blocks don't cool the sticks at all? Than why are they making blocks specifically for them? Yeah it looks good but if they are not cooling what's the point?*
> 
> _About the cars, there are enough show cars that work on the track too, why shouldn't they be? I mean, i recently was at an show an hour from where i live and there were all kinds of show cars like Ferrari's Lamborghini's etc. etc. They look good and perform good. There is also an airstrip closer to me and each year they have an event called show and shine from Meguiars and those cars do race the quarter mile too. SO i am not sure what you are talking about, maybe its different from where you are from than here? Look at track day cars, most of them look good and have massive horsepower. Those wings you see on some of those are not for show but keep them on the road because some of them have more than 1000 horsepower.._
> 
> But i do understand that sometimes you have to sacrifice aesthetics over performance or vice versa, it all depends what you want the most. And for me, i just want the best of both worlds which is reasonable doable imo.
> 
> That's your opinion indeed, but some people do like aesthetics like me. I just don't like to buy ugly stuff and especially when i have tempered glass panel where i can see the components. To you that is less important bu that's okay, each to their own right?
Click to expand...

BOLD:
RAM don't heat up like CPU and GPU does.
What are they for goes down to looks. ( You ave been watching Daniel - aka Singularity Computers. He talks about it )

ITALICS:
I said, that argument don't apply to stock cars.







Ferraris and Lambos if even needing to be modded or tuned, only needs to do either two things not both, SHOW or GO.
There goes the idea that if you can afford a Ferrari or a Lambo, then Money is not really an issue to trash them in the track anyways. So yeah.


----------



## gupsterg

@chew*

+rep







.

So this is the stuff?

Yeah costs triple the promo price of PrimoChill PrimoFlex Black, that was ~£9 for 3m. I think I'd rather stump up for better tubing and wait a little buying what else I need for build.

I got the Dark Base 900 without glass side panel, may do mesh in side panel later, so somewhat what loops looks like is non issue.

@zGunBLADEz

Tuning 3.9 / 3333 Fast today, will let you know if voltage drop occurs vs 3466, not tested 3200 on 1800X so far on any UEFI. One of my R7 1700 did need extra VCORE with RAM MHz increase but another needs no differing VCORE for 3.8GHz with any RAM MHz between 2933MHz - 3466MHz, but it can't do The Stilt 3466 preset, only C16 2T.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So this is the stuff?
> 
> Yeah costs triple the promo price of PrimoChill PrimoFlex Black, that was ~£9 for 3m. I think I'd rather stump up for better tubing and wait a little buying what else I need for build.
> 
> I got the Dark Base 900 without glass side panel, may do mesh in side panel later, so somewhat what loops looks like is non issue.
> 
> @zGunBLADEz
> 
> Tuning 3.9 / 3333 Fast today, will let you know if voltage drop occurs vs 3466, not tested 3200 on 1800X so far on any UEFI. One of my R7 1700 did need extra VCORE with RAM MHz increase but another needs no differing VCORE for 3.8GHz with any RAM MHz between 2933MHz - 3466MHz, but it can't do The Stilt 3466 preset, only C16 2T.


Yep thats the stuff. You can get the "branding" off so its just black.

It can be a pain with some of the nice fittings...out of site fittings i use cheap cost but good quality/clamping force fittings.

I also run seperate loops... If you like to tinker alot seperate loops make life simpler.



Those style clamps...for out of sight fittings.

Fyi...that EK fluid plus clear primochill plus kill coil plus red light in case = algae bloom in 2 months with 290x heat which also played a role i am willing to bet...


----------



## cssorkinman

50/50 water ,automotive antifreeze cleaned the block 2 times in 4 years . The only stuff i brushed out of the fins looked like the coating on the radiator , the second cleaning wasnt even worth opening it up-nothing much on the block at all.


----------



## chew*

Same with my straight distilled with tygon in my old original h220.

5 years i finally drained and flushed for apparently no reason at all.

Was crystal clear.


----------



## VeritronX

For years I used 1/3 premixed tectaloy 60plus radiator coolant with 2/3 distilled water.. the tectaloy says it contains ethylene glycol 65g/litre. It makes for nice green coolant (like you can see in my avatar) but it does leave a powdery white residue behind after a while. I've had a loop run for 2yrs with that though and didn't have any temp problems with it.. the clear tygon was pretty bad looking by the end of that though.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

all i use is distilled water and killcoils never had a problem XD


----------



## MaKeN

So you guys dont drain/ refill every 6 monts as per instructions?
Im asking this because im kinda new to a custom loop, i only have it for like 5 months , but im sure i wread on the Ek bottle with liquid that i used , that you have to drain every 6 months or so...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> So you guys dont drain/ refill every 6 monts as per instructions?
> Im asking this because im kinda new to a custom loop, i only have it for like 5 months , but im sure i wread on the Ek bottle with liquid that i used , that you have to drain every 6 months or so...


EK premix are good for at least a year. Except those nano particle crap.

I reuse mine.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

My loop was clean as a whistle after a year of use


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> For years I used 1/3 premixed tectaloy 60plus radiator coolant with 2/3 distilled water.. the tectaloy says it contains ethylene glycol 65g/litre. It makes for nice green coolant (like you can see in my avatar) but it does leave a powdery white residue behind after a while. I've had a loop run for 2yrs with that though and didn't have any temp problems with it.. the clear tygon was pretty bad looking by the end of that though.


ethylene will eat the tygon over time, but you dont have to clean the blocks.







the powder is residue from the tubing imwould guess. thats why i only use a couple ounces of it in my water loop.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

yesterday i was doing some benches for another forum, i might as well share them in here (theres some spanish in there so dont mind it lol)
running them thru my server as well

@cssorkinman
for your data

for comparison, kitguru benchmarks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ROTR





for comparison
digital foundry tests


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Crysis 3





This is the importance on how ryzen behaves with fast ram and Low Latency, its real the difference is real XD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> yesterday i was doing some benches for another forum, i might as well share them in here (theres some spanish in there so dont mind it lol)
> running them thru my server as well
> 
> @cssorkinman
> for your data
> 
> for comparison, kitguru benchmarks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for comparison
> digital foundry tests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the importance on how ryzen behaves with fast ram and Low Latency, its real the difference is real XD


I think the kitguru benchmarks were before the ryzen performance update.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i was looking at the TR benchmarks they dont have rotr in there they do have GTA5



which i recorded with afterburner benchmark app
Quote:


> 09-08-2017, 13:52:37 GTA5.exe benchmark completed, 20902 frames rendered in 182.750 s
> Average framerate : 114.3 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 61.8 FPS


still dont know what he keeps benchmarking metro lol

*kitguru is the only one that goes into details on what settings he used on game. Easy to get a hold to duplicate a benchmark apple x apple.*

also here

https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-6c12t-cpu-review/9/



Quote:


> Rise of The Tomb Raider is a popular title which features both DX11 and DX12 modes. Heavy loading can be placed on the CPU, especially in the Syria and Geothermal Valley sections of the built-in benchmark.
> 
> We run the built-in benchmark using the DirectX 12 mode, a 1080p resolution, the Very High quality preset, and SMAA enabled.
> 
> Note: Rise of the Tomb Raider numbers were showing variation to the data gathered in previous reviews. As such, we have retested with the CPUs relevant for this comparison and removed the previously-acquired data.


Quote:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider is another game that has undergone a recent update that adjusts performance. The Core i5-7600K wins in this game benchmark by allowing the Titan X Pascal graphics card to flex its muscle. Ryzen 5 1600X delivers strong performance at around 100 FPS on average. You will have to be a high refresh rate gamer to notice a severe performance deficit for the Ryzen 5 CPU in this game. Resource utilisation on the Ryzen 5 CPU was high; all twelve threads were loaded to around 60%+, with a single thread running at significantly higher utilisation levels (80%+). The Core i5-7600K was glued close to 100% usage for its result.


This is my ryzen 1800x @ 40x acting like a 1600x using affinity


----------



## AstroSky

Is this a good ryzen 1700 overclocked to 3.9 ghz ram running at 3333 fast slits profile score?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> So you guys dont drain/ refill every 6 monts as per instructions?
> Im asking this because im kinda new to a custom loop, i only have it for like 5 months , but im sure i wread on the Ek bottle with liquid that i used , that you have to drain every 6 months or so...


Yeah that's overkill in my opinion. Once a year is more appropriate, and even then if you don't find any corrosion/bio growth then you can go longer.

I usually drain and replace my fluid every two years, which is about just as often as I'm in there making hardware changes. The guys going 5+ years have a lot of experience and will physically take their waterblock apart to clean and check for issues.

Personally, use quality rubber hose over PVC simply because it tends to be a little more dimensionally accurate. I bought some XSPC FLX Premium Grade PVC Tubing once and it had terrible tolerances. At one point in the tube it was like a full 1/2" bigger OD than the rest.

I've been really happy with my EK ZMT EPDM rubber tube. Great stuff, but smells funny out of the box.


----------



## cerchiarax

Hi guys, I purchased a Ryzen 1700 from Silicon Lottery, CPU is rated at 3.8 ghz at 1.375 voltage with a LLC at level 3 for both CPU and SOC. Which is what I have it set to at the moment on my PC. Everything seems to be running fine on heavy load. I can run Intelburntest at very high and I ran a few passes of Prime 95 and able to benchmark successfully on Heaven and 3dmark. My issue right now seems to be what I've been reading is the Ryzen Sleep bug, but I thought that would be fixed by me using the latest bios and the latest AMD Chipset drivers that add the Ryzen Power Plan. Essentially if I leave my PC on overnight on idle and then I try to wake it up in the morning with my keyboard the machine just freezes.

Now I did make a few changes in the Ryzen Power Plan, that I don't know if its causing the issue or not, I disabled all Sleep functions by setting it to "never" and the hardrive sleep also set to "never". I thought maybe I have a hardware problem so I switched out my ram and power supply but the same issue still occurs.

What I'm trying now that someone suggested is to have a screensaver always on and set the display to never turn off. I assume doing that my machine will never idle and hopefully be working 24/7 without issue. However I feel this is more a band-aid then a fix. Just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue, by not letting there machine hibernate and leaving it always on. As I like to remote to my machine when I'm away using teamviewer.

My specs are the following below, thanks ahead of time for any help offered. Also if I 'm posting this in the wrong location, please let me know.

Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING
RAM: GSKILL DDR4 3000 Trident Z
Powersupply: EVGA G2 Supernova 650W
Watercooling: EKWB 240G kit
GPU: MSI FE 1080ti
Case: Silverstone GD09
Hardrive: M2 Samsung NVMe SSD 960 PRO 256GB, ADATA- SU800 1TB

Note: I've tried setting everything on stock with no OC, RAM 2133 and default CPU set to AUTO, essentially using "optimized defaults" in the bios and the same issue occurs where the system freezes on idle, when trying to wakeup by keyboard or mouse. I don't use any tools like asus suite 3 on the OS to overclock the CPU. I just have MSI for the GPU overclocks, but I also turned that down to stock. I've ran SFC and DISM and no issues or corrupted data so that seems to be good. Also reinstalled windows clean with windows ISO instead of using reset PC feature.

Note2: What I do notice after my machine has frozen, that I can't power it off the normal way, as I can't even hold the power button for 15 seconds to shut it off, I end up needing to power down by turning off the power supply switch and then I have to wait at least 20 minutes before I can power it back on. If I don't wait, the machine will turn on(fans, waterpumps, etc..) but not boot up and I can see a steady red light from the motherboard, which from my understanding means CPU. I don't think the machine is overheating as my CPU runs idle at 15c and on load at 30c. And the GPU runs idle at 26c and on heavy load at 55c.


----------



## AstroSky

not sure if thats silicon lottery or not but its still good!! im running 3.92 at 1.36 llc mode 2 and the highest it goes in terms of voltage is 1.40 but thats only if i stress it to the max on a bench or stress test.


----------



## cerchiarax

Yes I purchased my processor from Silicon Lottery, when you set your LLC mode to 2, are you doing that to both CPU and SOC?


----------



## AstroSky

not sure xD


----------



## furywins

Too lazy to go through every post and search wasn't that helpful but for those that play CS, what do your frames look like? I've seen some benchmarks and YT videos but they're all inadequate (for my use case at least). For instance, it's usually stock settings, low speed memory, running around empty map, no process lasso etc.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah that's overkill in my opinion. Once a year is more appropriate, and even then if you don't find any corrosion/bio growth then you can go longer.
> 
> I usually drain and replace my fluid every two years, which is about just as often as I'm in there making hardware changes. The guys going 5+ years have a lot of experience and will physically take their waterblock apart to clean and check for issues.
> 
> Personally, use quality rubber hose over PVC simply because it tends to be a little more dimensionally accurate. I bought some XSPC FLX Premium Grade PVC Tubing once and it had terrible tolerances. At one point in the tube it was like a full 1/2" bigger OD than the rest.
> 
> I've been really happy with my EK ZMT EPDM rubber tube. Great stuff, but smells funny out of the box.


Yep that stuff is good to.

Epmd and norprene is the key imo but do not use chemicals...just distilled.

Branding does not matter.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> Too lazy to go through every post and search wasn't that helpful but for those that play CS, what do your frames look like? I've seen some benchmarks and YT videos but they're all inadequate (for my use case at least). For instance, it's usually stock settings, low speed memory, running around empty map, no process lasso etc.


We need more information. What GPU? What resolution? Whats the game quality settings?

Ryzen can crank out some serious FPS on CS:GO, but there's no arguing that if you got a beefcake GPU running 1080P, Intel is the better bet. That argument starts to fade the higher the resolution you go.


----------



## SuperZan

Refresh rate is a thing as well. Assuming GPU enough to drive it, 144Hz is fine on Ryzen, but beyond that you're firmly in KL territory.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@Clukos have overwatch over 200+fps XD





I think only me and him are representing ryzen in this forums on that dept lol

see the problem is you guys haven't try getting a good kit and put ryzen to the task


----------



## DarkPrinzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> Too lazy to go through every post and search wasn't that helpful but for those that play CS, what do your frames look like? I've seen some benchmarks and YT videos but they're all inadequate (for my use case at least). For instance, it's usually stock settings, low speed memory, running around empty map, no process lasso etc.


980TI, Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8 and G-Skill 3200 @ CL14.

All settings on very low or disabled, except for multicore enabled and Shader on very high.

I get average 300ish on the FPS Benchmark map on 1050p and on 1280x960. Both yield the same result.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> Is this a good ryzen 1700 overclocked to 3.9 ghz ram running at 3333 fast slits profile score?


Overall that beats my 1700 @ 3.8 but for some reason mine beats yours in prime numbers and physics. Different ram?


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> using which os and media server ?
> 
> 
> 
> windows 10 for main PC and gaming. I would want to do some sort of version of Linux for the server.
Click to expand...

You could just run plex under windows and do away with the need to run a vm at all.

Transcoding video media generally needs at least 2 cores. Nas units tend to require quad core atom/i3 level CPUs to transcode video for display on phones, tablets, TVs. Saves you the overhead of a VM host software Impact on windows performance is negligible.

I was running Plex on my daily driver i7-2600. On that machine, 2 concurrent Video streams would slow windows desktop performance down enough to be noticeable but not unusable. I doubt that a R7 would even notice.

With Plex, the on the fly Video transcodes want CPU clocks, memory bandwidth is not that important. Buy an 1900x by all means but an R7 should be more than sufficient.

If you are worried that the media serve could interfere with what you are doing, Process Lasso could be used to limit Plex to say 4 threads, it will still has enough power to do its job and you have 12 uncontested threads left over for your needs


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @Clukos have overwatch over 200+fps XD
> 
> I think only me and him are representing ryzen in this forums on that dept lol
> 
> see the problem is you guys haven't try getting a good kit and put ryzen to the task


I definitely have not 'put Ryzen to the task' if the task is Overwatch. I have no interest whatsoever in that game. CS:GO is very doable at 1440p 144Hz, Battlefield 1 requires a bit of graphics compromise but that's a GPU-limited scenario. Smite, PUBG at cap, DOOM, all doable. That said, even with my LL b-die kit with optimally tuned subs, I'm still fine with admitting that for most 1080p 240Hz gaming, the 7700k is nominally better at that specific function.


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You could just run plex under windows and do away with the need to run a vm at all.
> 
> Transcoding video media generally needs at least 2 cores. Nas units tend to require quad core atom/i3 level CPUs to transcode video for display on phones, tablets, TVs. Saves you the overhead of a VM host software Impact on windows performance is negligible.
> 
> I was running Plex on my daily driver i7-2600. On that machine, 2 concurrent Video streams would slow windows desktop performance down enough to be noticeable but not unusable. I doubt that a R7 would even notice.
> 
> With Plex, the on the fly Video transcodes want CPU clocks, memory bandwidth is not that important. Buy an 1900x by all means but an R7 should be more than sufficient.
> 
> If you are worried that the media serve could interfere with what you are doing, Process Lasso could be used to limit Plex to say 4 threads, it will still has enough power to do its job and you have 12 uncontested threads left over for your needs


I will look into Plex more. I just started looking into it the other day.

I will atleast run 1 VM for my wife's gaming needs. She only runs a macbook air and it runs really hot and has a hard time with games like Civ5, Don't Starve, and Planet Coaster. Having my computer do the heavy lifting would be a huge help to her, especially if I run 2x GPU.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I definitely have not 'put Ryzen to the task' if the task is Overwatch. I have no interest whatsoever in that game. CS:GO is very doable at 1440p 144Hz, Battlefield 1 requires a bit of graphics compromise but that's a GPU-limited scenario. Smite, PUBG at cap, DOOM, all doable. That said, even with my LL b-die kit with optimally tuned subs, *I'm still fine with admitting that for most 1080p 240Hz gaming, the 7700k is nominally better at that specific function.*


my question is where i mention the 7700k?

bcuz 7700k dont offer me what my 4790K @ 5ghz already gave me 2 yrs ago if we go into that..

Even sporting a 1080TI myself one i dont play a 1080P, 1080ti its not a card for 240hz with games at max settings and im not talking about no old games..

It even struggles on games at 4k 60 FPS like hellblade where nothing too much on screen linear as it can be


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> my question is where i mention the 7700k?
> 
> bcuz 7700k dont offer me what my 4790K @ 5ghz already gave me 2 yrs ago if we go into that..
> 
> Even sporting a 1080TI myself one i dont play a 1080P, 1080ti its not a card for 240hz with games at max settings and im not talking about no old games..
> 
> It even struggles on games at 4k 60 FPS like hellblade where nothing too much on screen linear as it can be


My first post on the subject was made in response to someone asking about VHRR gaming on Ryzen. Speaking about performance in a vacuum is meaningless. Thus, it's helpful to say that Ryzen can keep up with a 4.6GHz 4790k or a 4.8GHz 3770k at VHRR (things I've been able to confirm with what I have on hand). It's also helpful to mention that it won't achieve the serial throughput of a 7700k, because it won't. I'm well aware of the 7700k's shortcomings and the weaknesses of quad-core CPU's in general, but if I'm speaking to performance I'm going to place it relative to what's out there. Contrary to your implication, it's because I'm trying to stress how good Ryzen is; it can achieve most of what a highly clocked KL processor can in VHRR gaming while being substantially better at basically everything else.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What solved the stuttering mouse for me was uninstalling the latest AMD IDE ATA/ATAPI drivers so it reverted to the Microsoft drivers dated 6-21-2006. I then told it to ignore that driver from now on so it will not bug me about wanting to update it ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I removed the AMD ATA driver (I had both the AMD and the Microsoft, probably due to my Samsung 1TB 960 EVO NVME and my Western Digtal Platter back up), now they both say Standard SATA AHCI Controller and my Storage Controller says Samsung NVMe Controller. However I still have the few seconds complete freezes when in realbench or IBT, also still have very high LatencyMon for dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft and ndis.sys - Network Driver Interface Specification, Microsoft. I also have the newest Samsung NVME drivers installed and my 960 benches at half the speed it should. I have win 10 creators all up to date drivers. So I am stumped, I just think windows and ryzen don't work with directx and intel ethernet network. Pretty sure the freezes are from Nvidia 1080 or 1080 Ti and windows directx stuff in benchmarks and pretty sure when using a ton of tabs in browsers or dloading a lot that latency goes to crap with ethernet controller, but if anyone can shed some light on this it would be appreciated. I have just learned over 4 months that Ryzen/Windows/Nvidia/Intel Ethernet are all just not [email protected] compatible and the freezes are unavoidable, luckily they only happen in heavy benchmarking, heavy gpu, or heavy ethernet activity.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should try DDU and completely uninstall the graphics drivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> You could just run plex under windows and do away with the need to run a vm at all.
> 
> Transcoding video media generally needs at least 2 cores. Nas units tend to require quad core atom/i3 level CPUs to transcode video for display on phones, tablets, TVs. Saves you the overhead of a VM host software Impact on windows performance is negligible.
> 
> I was running Plex on my daily driver i7-2600. On that machine, 2 concurrent Video streams would slow windows desktop performance down enough to be noticeable but not unusable. I doubt that a R7 would even notice.
> 
> With Plex, the on the fly Video transcodes want CPU clocks, memory bandwidth is not that important. Buy an 1900x by all means but an R7 should be more than sufficient.
> 
> If you are worried that the media serve could interfere with what you are doing, Process Lasso could be used to limit Plex to say 4 threads, it will still has enough power to do its job and you have 12 uncontested threads left over for your needs
> 
> 
> 
> I will look into Plex more. I just started looking into it the other day.
> 
> I will atleast run 1 VM for my wife's gaming needs. She only runs a macbook air and it runs really hot and has a hard time with games like Civ5, Don't Starve, and Planet Coaster. Having my computer do the heavy lifting would be a huge help to her, especially if I run 2x GPU.
Click to expand...

the 1900x in numa mode may be a good solution then. You could split the machine basically 4c/8t each if you wanted to


----------



## AstroSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Overall that beats my 1700 @ 3.8 but for some reason mine beats yours in prime numbers and physics. Different ram?


really? by how much. Enough to make a difference in gaming? Whats your ram? Mine is the flare x kit by gskill


----------



## AstroSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Also guys im using on windows 10 balanced mode im using these tweaks, i notice alot of better cpu usage instead of windows randomly assigning cores is amazing on how it behaves with this tweaks
> this is the app https://sourceforge.net/projects/rightmark/files/setuppm-x64.msi/download
> 
> I highlighted in red the ones you need to change
> 
> 
> @gupsterg
> @cssorkinman
> 
> care to try and watch the way it uses the cores?


what does this do exactly? improve performance?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> what does this do exactly? improve performance?


Looks like it leaves the CPU running 'flat out' all the time instead of throttling relative to any applied load - won't that just burn out the CPU by not allowing it to cool?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nop, it tells windows when and how to use cores and smt aware.

It goes in scale as needed instead of randomly assigning cores all over the place

It goes literally 1-16 in consecutive order as needed including smt not like windows plan which assign threads all over the place and it seems to love throwing and stick to smt threads as well lol. This is awesome for cpu bottlenecks and bad optimized pc code.

Look at the videos i put it shows how it manages the cpu usage very well.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> really? by how much. Enough to make a difference in gaming? Whats your ram? Mine is the flare x kit by gskill


It's only one point in prime numbers at 48to 49 but it is 35 points in physics at 910 to 945. That physics score might make a small difference in games.

My ram is cheap G. Skill Hynix. I honestly don't know what could cause the difference.


----------



## AstroSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's only one point in prime numbers at 48to 49 but it is 35 points in physics at 910 to 945. That physics score might make a small difference in games.
> 
> My ram is cheap G. Skill Hynix. I honestly don't know what could cause the difference.


hu.....whats your ram timmings might i ask? i think i have bank something enable in my ram. I kinda winged it with slits guide on ram. Maybe that could be the difference.


----------



## polkfan

I know a lot of you guys think this place is cancer and indeed it can be but does anyone here want to join in on this thread and possibly post some Ryzen 7 results and 5960X results.

Comparing the two.

I picked Cinebench-Wprime-Dolphin 5.0 benchmark, and Geek Bench 4 as the listed benchmarks

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/822155-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-vs-intel-i7-5960x/?page=3


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> what does this do exactly? improve performance?


Originally Posted by zGunBLADEz View Post

Also guys im using on windows 10 balanced mode im using these tweaks, i notice alot of better cpu usage instead of windows randomly assigning cores is amazing on how it behaves with this tweaks
this is the app https://sourceforge.net/projects/rightmark/files/setuppm-x64.msi/download

I installed that file and click it and nothing happens? Where do I find the settings or how do I get it to work?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstroSky*
> 
> hu.....whats your ram timmings might i ask? i think i have bank something enable in my ram. I kinda winged it with slits guide on ram. Maybe that could be the difference.


I have bankswap enabled also. My timings are 14-16-16-16-36-52-1T 2941 mhz. I don't believe this Hynix ram could possibly be faster than your B-die ram, but possibly could it be that one ram works better than another in certain situations? Otherwise I have no clue why my 1700 beat yours in physics.


----------



## furywins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> We need more information. What GPU? What resolution? Whats the game quality settings?
> 
> Ryzen can crank out some serious FPS on CS:GO, but there's no arguing that if you got a beefcake GPU running 1080P, Intel is the better bet. That argument starts to fade the higher the resolution you go.


I'm currently getting ~250 on the benchmark map with a 4.2 3570k and a 7950 @1080 everything low. Just wondering if a Ryzen 7 will out perform it. I'm getting an 1800x and a 1080ti for scientific computing and gaming (mostly GO). Would be nice if I can get way better frames than my current rig. I've seen some people get ~500 on 960p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> 980TI, Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8 and G-Skill 3200 @ CL14.
> 
> All settings on very low or disabled, except for multicore enabled and Shader on very high.
> 
> I get average 300ish on the FPS Benchmark map on 1050p and on 1280x960. Both yield the same result.


Have you tried playing around with process lasso? I saw someone on reddit get ~500 on 1280x960.


----------



## miklkit

I was just checking out some memory stuff and discovered that the latency of my ram is 75 when it is supposed to be 18 or so. It seems to run ok but it is not what it is supposed to be at. Should I be worried?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> I'm currently getting ~250 on the benchmark map with a 4.2 3570k and a 7950 @1080 everything low. Just wondering if a Ryzen 7 will out perform it. I'm getting an 1800x and a 1080ti for scientific computing and gaming (mostly GO). Would be nice if I can get way better frames than my current rig. I've seen some people get ~500 on 960p.
> Have you tried playing around with process lasso? I saw someone on reddit get ~500 on 1280x960.


I went ahead and ran the FPS Benchmark map on 1080p low settings as below, these are my results. 1700X at 4GHz, GTX 1080 stock, b-die at 14-14-14-34 with TheStilt's optimised subtimings. This was with a few torrents, web tabs, and my normal background programs/processes. I normally game with my 1080's VRAM tuned to 11GBps and less fat in the background, so it could look better still. Oh, and I see the Auto settings for shader detail was at Very High, so there's that too.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Additionally, I ran a few rounds of Dust2 pub, averaged 270-280 at those same settings.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I've got to say these chips stay damn cool, even with my 290 blasting out heat like no body's business the 1800X stays under 60° while hitting it's 4GHz, very nice







. Try this with my 3570K and it'd be as hot as the 290







.


----------



## bardacuda

What is the point of having > 120fps?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I've got to say these chips stay damn cool, even with my 290 blasting out heat like no body's business the 1800X stays under 60° while hitting it's 4GHz, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Try this with my 3570K and it'd be as hot as the 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Stop comparing temps.


----------



## AstroSky

i think i messed with my sub timings and messed them up. Will try to correct them later today and see what kind of results i get


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> We need more information. What GPU? What resolution? Whats the game quality settings?
> 
> Ryzen can crank out some serious FPS on CS:GO, but there's no arguing that if you got a beefcake GPU running 1080P, Intel is the better bet. That argument starts to fade the higher the resolution you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently getting ~250 on the benchmark map with a 4.2 3570k and a 7950 @1080 everything low. Just wondering if a Ryzen 7 will out perform it. I'm getting an 1800x and a 1080ti for scientific computing and gaming (mostly GO). Would be nice if I can get way better frames than my current rig. I've seen some people get ~500 on 960p.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz*
> 
> 980TI, Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8 and G-Skill 3200 @ CL14.
> 
> All settings on very low or disabled, except for multicore enabled and Shader on very high.
> 
> I get average 300ish on the FPS Benchmark map on 1050p and on 1280x960. Both yield the same result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried playing around with process lasso? I saw someone on reddit get ~500 on 1280x960.
Click to expand...

Raising the cap to 900 fps and playing 10 v 10 dust 2 @ 1080 low settings for an entire match i got 142 min 344 ave 800 max . 4175mhz 3200cl14 [email protected] stock


----------



## SuperZan

I ran the FPS Benchmark Map again under slightly more favourable conditions. As @cssorkinman says above, the performance is much better in actual matches, but even on the FPS Benchmark Map Ryzen is capable.


----------



## iahoo

I have not able to overclock 1700x successfully so far.
I set CPU frequency to 4ghz with 1.3875 and CPU SoC voltage to 1.2.
Also i set DRAM to standard that is 3200 with auto voltage.
but after Win login page, the Blue screen was appeared.

To fix it, i changed Cpu core to 1.450 and LLC level 2:
Windows could run but system was restarted when using Cinbench.

My PC:
Asus ROG Crosshair Vl with BIOS 1403
CPU 1700X
Ram: 2X Geil EvoX 3200 16CL.
Liquid cooler 240.
PSU: 650


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iahoo*
> 
> I have not able to overclock 1700x successfully so far.
> I set CPU frequency to 4ghz with 1.3875 and CPU SoC voltage to 1.2.
> Also i set DRAM to standard that is 3200 with auto voltage.
> but after Win login page, the Blue screen was appeared.
> 
> To fix it, i changed Cpu core to 1.450 and LLC level 2:
> Windows could run but system was restarted when using Cinbench.
> 
> My PC:
> Asus ROG Crosshair Vl with BIOS 1403
> CPU 1700X
> Ram: 2X Geil EvoX 3200 16CL.
> Liquid cooler 240.
> PSU: 650


That's not a great sign. Try 3.9GHz at 1.3875v with LLC2.

Leave CPU SOC voltage at auto.
Try leaving RAM speeds at auto (just for now).

You gotta take baby steps man. Going for broke OC everything out of the gate is just a bad idea.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I ran the FPS Benchmark Map again under slightly more favourable conditions. As @cssorkinman
> says above, the performance is much better in actual matches, but even on the FPS Benchmark Map Ryzen is capable.


Fwiw - 1080p low g - the Nvidia card seems to help the min by a bunch.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Around 400 fps average without fraps running.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - 1080p low g - the Nvidia card seems to help the min by a bunch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 400 fps average without fraps running.


Very interesting. Either way, I expect we're entirely CPU-limited with either of those GPU's at those settings so it looks like you're running faster on the cores (if your gaming OC is still 4.1ish) and memory tuning make for a considerable difference in average.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - 1080p low g - the Nvidia card seems to help the min by a bunch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 400 fps average without fraps running.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Either way, I expect we're entirely CPU-limited with either of those GPU's at those settings so it looks like you're running faster on the cores (if your gaming OC is still 4.1ish) and memory tuning make for a considerable difference in average.
Click to expand...

Gpu usage is pegged out when it's showing the lowest FPS ( smoke) otherwise it's in the 60 to 70 % range most of the time.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iahoo*
> 
> I have not able to overclock 1700x successfully so far.
> I set CPU frequency to 4ghz with 1.3875 and CPU SoC voltage to 1.2.
> Also i set DRAM to standard that is 3200 with auto voltage.
> but after Win login page, the Blue screen was appeared.
> 
> To fix it, i changed Cpu core to 1.450 and LLC level 2:
> Windows could run but system was restarted when using Cinbench.
> 
> My PC:
> Asus ROG Crosshair Vl with BIOS 1403
> CPU 1700X
> Ram: 2X Geil EvoX 3200 16CL.
> Liquid cooler 240.
> PSU: 650


SoC should only need ~1.1v for 3200 (many report only needing ~1.05v).
VCore may need up to 1.5v+ (supposedly not 24/7 safe) for 4ghz.
4ghz is not 100% achievable, especially when running faster RAM.
3200mhz RAM usually requires a bit higher VCore once you get close to core clock limits.


----------



## FlashFir

Hey all, been awhile since I've been here since my 3570k @ 4.4ghz was sitting pretty but finally got a 1700 and I'll report what I got with my Asus x370-PRO

3.767ghz @ 1.406 LLC5 is the best I can do for stable maybe I can eek out more but even at 1.45v it can't do 3.9ghz stable.
Running a D14 in DefineC with Orange County Ambient Temperatures of ~73F ambients.

Haven't touched SOC voltage since it doesn't appear to help going to 1.2v with stability. I hit 83C max it seems and I get ~1642 on CineBench R15.

If any of you have any further advice that'd be great but it seems I got what I paid for in the silicon lottery which is perfectly fine. In hindsight, I'd still not pay an extra 100 for the 1800x, maybe I should've paid $10 more for the X varient of my 1700... but in the end it'd probably be only 150mhz more on average?

My GSkill Trident Z is running DOCP settings @ 3200


----------



## naz2

do newer steppings clock any better? i have a 1700x with a part number of 1707 that takes nearly 1.4v to get 3.8ghz. thinking of RMA'ing because of the segfault defect anyways


----------



## gupsterg

AFAIK there is no new stepping.

The 1707 you highlight refers to is production year(17)/week(07). I have had R7 1700 from week 6, 9 and 13, none achieve 3.9GHz, all achieve 3.8GHz using ~1.35V (+/-0.02V depending on CPU). My R7 1800 is week 10, needs ~1.425V for 3.9GHz, high stability testing.

Best Ryzen cores are gonna go for ThreadRipper.



So IMO the 'silicon lottery' has probably got a bit harder now







.


----------



## mus1mus

I'd like to think Ryzen is a different line from TR gups.

Unless they have the capabilities to test a Die before soldering them into PCBs, I think you will be wrong.

Not saying I am right tho.


----------



## davidera

Hi, i oced my 1800x at 3.8ghz vcore at 1.2685(or smth) running rams at 3.2ghz , and noticed that if i try to set the vcore lower then 1.26250 i will not pass the prime95 stress test, is this vcore a standard at this core clocks or i got an "unlucky chip" thanks!


----------



## DannyDK

I must have a good 1700 then, mine is at 3.9 - 1.3815v llc3
I can get it to 3.950 with 1.4v llc3 but then the fans will be running a bit faster and for only 50mhz i will stay at 3.9 with lower fans speed 

When running aida64 with stress test on mem, fpu, cpu and cache i "only" get to high 60s and low 70s, with a highest peak at 77c, most of the time it sits at 66c, so all in all im happy with my 1700


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> I must have a good 1700 then, mine is at 3.9 - 1.3815v llc3
> I can get it to 3.950 with 1.4v llc3 but then the fans will be running a bit faster and for only 50mhz i will stay at 3.9 with lower fans speed
> 
> When running aida64 with stress test on mem, fpu, cpu and cache i "only" get to high 60s and low 70s, with a highest peak at 77c, most of the time it sits at 66c, so all in all im happy with my 1700


A week of Prime95 small ffts, a week of IBT AVX and another week of GSAT is the minimum golden standard for stability testing though.

After which your CPU will most likely degrade to the point where it can't be stable at all









/s


----------



## DannyDK

A week







lol


----------



## iahoo

I exactly did ur recommendation but system was restared in the middle of Cinbdnch test.


----------



## iahoo

I exactly applied ur terms but system was restarted during Cpuz multi core test even before Cinbench test.


----------



## iahoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's not a great sign. Try 3.9GHz at 1.3875v with LLC2.
> 
> Leave CPU SOC voltage at auto.
> Try leaving RAM speeds at auto (just for now).
> 
> You gotta take baby steps man. Going for broke OC everything out of the gate is just a bad idea.


I exactly did ur recommendation but system was restared in the middle of Cinbdnch test.


----------



## iahoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> SoC should only need ~1.1v for 3200 (many report only needing ~1.05v).
> VCore may need up to 1.5v+ (supposedly not 24/7 safe) for 4ghz.
> 4ghz is not 100% achievable, especially when running faster RAM.
> 3200mhz RAM usually requires a bit higher VCore once you get close to core clock limits.


I exactly applied ur terms but system was restarted during Cpuz multi core test even before Cinbench test


----------



## iahoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> That's not a great sign. Try 3.9GHz at 1.3875v with LLC2.
> 
> Leave CPU SOC voltage at auto.
> Try leaving RAM speeds at auto (just for now).
> 
> You gotta take baby steps man. Going for broke OC everything out of the gate is just a bad idea.


I succefully overclocked it at 3.9 with 1.3875v with LLC4.
Cinbench test run successfully.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd like to think Ryzen is a different line from TR gups.
> 
> Unless they have the capabilities to test a Die before soldering them into PCBs, I think you will be wrong.
> 
> Not saying I am right tho.


Dunno, you could be bang on mate







, but I'll still stick to my conspiracy theory for now! LOL


----------



## iahoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iahoo*
> 
> I succefully overclocked it at 3.9 with 1.3875v with LLC4.
> Cinbench test run successfully.


I can set it with 2666 ram frquency succeccfully but with 2800 black screen appeard that maybe a voltage issue?
I reset bios to 3.9 at 13875 with LLC4 and 2666 ram, but Cinbench crawhed this time and system waw restared.
I ran Prime95 that led to crash.


----------



## Tegg

Hi all,

Updated my pc:

Ryzen 1700
Noctua UH 14S cooler
Asus Crosshair Hero VI
Adata 8GB 2800mhz RAM (no issues obviously at this speed)

Quite happy so far. Some coil whine on the motherboard but nothing too annoying in practice. I felt my fan configuration and un-tightening screws on the cooler helped quite a bit...

Turned of SenseMi Skew as it seems to under report temperatures. Using HWinfo 64 for readings.

As far as OCing:

I am at 3.8 ghz for now at 1.35v using offset and P states.







Wanted to stay in the safe zone. It runs well and maxes out in the 60's C temp wise on torture tests. I am using Prime(small tfts) and Realbench mostly for torture testing.

Sadly I could not get 3.9ghz working fully at all. 3.85ghz worked rock solid with some voltage increase but at 4ghz I am going above 1.4V and it will get an error or crash in some torture tests or benchmarks.

Was wondering if there other settings to configure for stability or to improve anything? I have only really touched the vcore offset.

Quite happy so far but am a newbie at all this.


----------



## iahoo

I used llc 1 to 4 with default ram frequency and cpu voltage at 1.3875, 1.4 or 1.45 thin all of these, prime95 crashed


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yeah those 40x bench from reviewers are giving to much hope for real golden stable settings on ryzen 7.


----------



## polkfan

That's why i keep trying to spread 3.8ghz is basically the standard for a 1700 and 3.9ghz if you are lucky. Sure try 4.0 but its like 1/10 chance it will work with 1.4V.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A week of Prime95 small ffts, a week of IBT AVX and another week of GSAT is the minimum golden standard for stability testing though.
> 
> After which your CPU will most likely degrade to the point where it can't be stable at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


How about months of prime 95, phase change @ 1.6v ln2 @ 1.7+ still works not degraded.


----------



## iahoo

With 1.45 v for cpu 3.9 and llc 2 and default ram, system was crashed after 10 minutes AIDA64 run.








Maximum temp was 55 c


----------



## Tegg

3.8 still makes me very happy. I had low expectations. The noctua cooler seems to be helping alot. 3.85 is rock solid.

Lowering voltage after more tests right now. 3.8 is running great so far! Really cool. Seem to have posted too soon without testing enough. Will find out soon once I have run more stress tests over the next day or so.


----------



## polkfan

Ever since installing the newest driver from Nvidia all my stutters in fallout 4 went away i read in the release notes that it happens if one had 2 monitors one G-sync and one that isn't? Which happens to be my case, its been an issue for awhile i could never even play skyrim without stuttering unless i tweaked this and that and turned off G-sync now it just works perfectly no tweaking.

Quite happy i made no other changes today all i did was do a clean install to the newest driver and turned on Windows 10 WHQL in my bios.

But if people with G-sync have been noticing suttering and have another monitor plugged in like i do i think Nvidia fixed the issue.

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/385.28/385.28-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf

"[GeForce GTX 1080][G-Sync]: With G-Sync enabled, stuttering occurs when playing
games on the external display. [1931970]"

Thing is i play games on the G-sync monitor not sure what it is but its definitely not a placebo i was going nuts until today now i'll be happy if they fixed the fast boot on W10 on their drivers as i had to turn it off so i stopped getting black screens during boot i had this issue on my older machine to with this GPU.

Haha edit that is under open issues meaning its still a issue well i don't know i don't have issues now


----------



## ysfm17

Hi

Am new in the overclocking so am still learning and testing.

my system is:
gigabyte x370 gaming k7
Ryzen 1800X
g.skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
GPU: gigabyte radeon rx 460 windforce oc 4gb
case : Zalman Z11 Neo

for cooling : noctua nh-d15 se-am4

So last night I followed the Gigabyte Guide for overclocking to get 4.0 GHZ
CPU Vcore 1.40000
vcore SOC 1.35000
CPU VDD18 2.1
CPU VDDP +0.2
CPU Vcore Loadline Calibration : Extreme

I did stress test using Prime95 , It was stable, but the thing I want to know about the temperature, It reached Max 81.1c with fans full speed

Is this normal temperature or it should be lower?
I tried lowering the voltage but was not stable

Also, am I gonna see same tepms when gaming or rendering , or is it only the stress test which uses the maximum limit?


----------



## mus1mus

You will not see those temps on normal gaming.

Make sure you are looking at the right temp in HWInfo. TDie is the one.

I'd advise pulling down the Voltage till you get unstable. Two clicks each time. Or 0.0250 on the Giga.

LLC at Extreme would be adding like 0.05 on your base Voltage.

SOC is suicide. Pull it back to 0.95-1.1V. One trick is to put itto a very low value like 0.9 and try to boot. If it cannot enter Windows with a Very Low SOC, raise it 2 clicks each try.

Brute forcing hard Voltage Values is an easy way to ruin your chip.


----------



## ysfm17

Yes , I took the temps reading as you said
the Voltage anything less than 1.4000 is not stable

but ill try the other tricks you told me and ill see what ill get

But whats the average temp I shall be expecting?

Is it gonna be any better if I used water cooling?


----------



## TH558

Rendering temps should be close to the max you saw and gaming temps would be much less. I'm not sure what VDD18 is on gigabyte boards but try lowering it to somewhere around 1.8 - 1.9. Also your SOC voltage shouldn't be above 1.2 . Again I'm not sure if vcore SOC on Gigabyte boards is the same as SOC on most other boards but you could try lowering it to 1.1 - 1.2 and see what happens.


----------



## mus1mus

VDD18 is of no help whatsoever.
SOC is SOC.


----------



## ysfm17

Do you suggest I use Auto setting with VDD18 and VDDP?


----------



## TH558

Set the VDD18 to 1.8 and SOC to 1.1. Run prime95 and see what temperatures you get and if it's stable. Set VDDP to auto. If your memory runs fine then you shouldn't need to touch it.


----------



## LucianGA

OcBaby.png 488k .png file
.
I guess i got a got chip here. I can't overclock memory not even to 2400, i have HyperX HX421C14FWK4/64
Any ideas to get memory stable?


----------



## martinhal

I'm really enjoying my 1700 at 4075 Mhz



1800 in CB15


----------



## gerikoh

I'm too poor to buy Threadripper so I got myself an R7 1700 instead. And I'm loving it. One day I'll get hold of that TR. One day


----------



## hurricane28

I'm a poor bastard too and can only afford ryzen 1600 for now but i am loving it so far









I really see no advantage for what i am doing on getting 1700 or even threadripper. But do i want it? Heck yeah!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm a poor bastard too and can only afford ryzen 1600 for now but i am loving it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really see no advantage for what i am doing on getting 1700 or even threadripper. But do i want it? Heck yeah!


2X number of cores? Surely your encoding will love that.


----------



## TrueMoon

Hello All.

Firstly im new here so please be gentle if i make some minor mistakes. (Feel free to be a Grammar entusiast though since i need to get better at my english writing)

Now I recently decided to get a Ryzen system and i did so. I bought my hardware build it and started clocking. Since this is my first time to really atempt a high but stable OC. While doing so i noticed some really odd behaviour...

To make it simple, sometime it booted with 3200mhz ddr4 sometimes it didnt (CPU at 3.8ghz with 1.35V). When it did though it was all running trough 1h stresstests on Aida64 (Monitored with Aida64 CPU-z and HW Monitor) odd enough if i Stress FPU and cache on aida my Mainboard tmp would go to 94 (without gpu and local disk stress) so i decided to do future tests without FPU and cache stress.

And when it didnt it just tried 5 times and then went with 2133.

Now i managed to get the RAM to 2800 with booting everytime and keeping 3.8ghz stable... But it was bugging me... my System clearly could handle 3200mhz with 3.8ghz so i started trying around.

I just found out that when i set my Bios to Default and then boot the pc with XMP profile + 3.8ghz and only tinker with the CPU Voltage it actually boots and works properly. As soon as i reboot my system though it goes into the 5 time try to boot loop and then on the 6th it would boot normally with 2133mhz. Another anomaly is if i go to 3066 or 2933mhz on the DDR4 it boots but somehow defaults my CPU clock down to 3ghz and that only after a reboot (everytime i slightly downclock it works again till i reboot again)

Well frankly im out of ideas...

Specs:
Ryzen 1700 3.8ghz 1.35V + CM Hyper 212 LED Turbo
G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200mhz 16 18 18 18 38 1.36V
B350 MSi Gaming Plus
Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 Ti 11g
LC Power 650W 80+Gold LC6650gp4
Western Digital 3TB
Samsung Evo M.2 250GB

also is it normal to get freezes while stresstesting ? Like slight 2-5 Second freezes ?


----------



## ysfm17

I changed the SOC to 1.1
CPU Vcore 1.39
Vdd18 Auto
VDDP Auto

It's stable on 4.0 GHZ

But still the temp went to high, reached 79 , when I just stopped the stress test

Seems I need better cooler
Liquid one

Which one do you recommend?

how about Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2X number of cores? Surely your encoding will love that.


O, absolutely but will it be 100 euro's faster? In my opinion it isn't. That, and the other heat issues like more heat, more power draw etc. The 1600 is the best of the whole Ryzen setup imo. It offers the best performance per dollar/euro.

I also heard that Sony Vegas or Premiere Pro don't scale well with more than 12 cores? Seems like a lot of nonsense because i saw tests with Threadripper which has 32 threads lol.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm a poor bastard too and can only afford ryzen 1600 for now but i am loving it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really see no advantage for what i am doing on getting 1700 or even threadripper. But do i want it? Heck yeah!


It's a big boost from my Haswell so I'm very happy about it. I'm thinking of getting a 3600+mhz RAM and see if I can get more FPS in gaming from this video:





I wonder how much will it increase with 4000mhz?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerikoh*
> 
> It's a big boost from my Haswell so I'm very happy about it. I'm thinking of getting a 3600+mhz RAM and see if I can get more FPS in gaming from this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much will it increase with 4000mhz?


I tried 3600 MHz and it was running okay but i stick with 3466 MHz due to timings and latency. Speed is not the most important thing as they cancel each other out at a certain speed. You want the highest possible speed with the lowest possible timings. I get 3466 MHz at Cl14 which is pretty good.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ysfm17*
> 
> I changed the SOC to 1.1
> CPU Vcore 1.39
> Vdd18 Auto
> VDDP Auto
> 
> It's stable on 4.0 GHZ
> 
> But still the temp went to high, reached 79 , when I just stopped the stress test
> 
> Seems I need better cooler
> Liquid one
> 
> Which one do you recommend?
> 
> how about Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ??


Thats the one i use and its realy good for the price, love that it does´nt make a lot of noise too


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried 3600 MHz and it was running okay but i stick with 3466 MHz due to timings and latency. Speed is not the most important thing as they cancel each other out at a certain speed. You want the highest possible speed with the lowest possible timings. I get 3466 MHz at Cl14 which is pretty good.


G-skillz ram samsung die?
Please put your complete timing list and what other settings and what dim slots you use


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> G-skillz ram samsung die?
> Please put your complete timing list and what other settings and what dim slots you use


Yes, G.Skill Samsung B-die.

What motherboard do you use?


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, G.Skill Samsung B-die.
> 
> What motherboard do you use?


Crosshair 6 Hero


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueMoon*
> 
> Hello All.
> 
> Firstly im new here so please be gentle if i make some minor mistakes. (Feel free to be a Grammar entusiast though since i need to get better at my english writing)
> 
> Now I recently decided to get a Ryzen system and i did so. I bought my hardware build it and started clocking. Since this is my first time to really atempt a high but stable OC. While doing so i noticed some really odd behaviour...
> 
> To make it simple, sometime it booted with 3200mhz ddr4 sometimes it didnt (CPU at 3.8ghz with 1.35V). When it did though it was all running trough 1h stresstests on Aida64 (Monitored with Aida64 CPU-z and HW Monitor) odd enough if i Stress FPU and cache on aida my Mainboard tmp would go to 94 (without gpu and local disk stress) so i decided to do future tests without FPU and cache stress.
> 
> And when it didnt it just tried 5 times and then went with 2133.
> 
> Now i managed to get the RAM to 2800 with booting everytime and keeping 3.8ghz stable... But it was bugging me... my System clearly could handle 3200mhz with 3.8ghz so i started trying around.
> 
> I just found out that when i set my Bios to Default and then boot the pc with XMP profile + 3.8ghz and only tinker with the CPU Voltage it actually boots and works properly. As soon as i reboot my system though it goes into the 5 time try to boot loop and then on the 6th it would boot normally with 2133mhz. Another anomaly is if i go to 3066 or 2933mhz on the DDR4 it boots but somehow defaults my CPU clock down to 3ghz and that only after a reboot (everytime i slightly downclock it works again till i reboot again)
> 
> Well frankly im out of ideas...
> 
> Specs:
> Ryzen 1700 3.8ghz 1.35V + CM Hyper 212 LED Turbo
> G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200mhz 16 18 18 18 38 1.36V
> B350 MSi Gaming Plus
> Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 Ti 11g
> LC Power 650W 80+Gold LC6650gp4
> Western Digital 3TB
> Samsung Evo M.2 250GB
> 
> also is it normal to get freezes while stresstesting ? Like slight 2-5 Second freezes ?


You have Hynix ram and it does not do so well with Ryzen. The 16-18-18-18-38 timings give it away. Samsung B-die works best. It has tighter 14 timings too. I'm using pretty much the same ram and found that it needs 1.4 volts and SOC of 1.1 volts to be stable, but I have not been able to get to 3200 stable yet.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried 3600 MHz and it was running okay but i stick with 3466 MHz due to timings and latency. Speed is not the most important thing as they cancel each other out at a certain speed. You want the highest possible speed with the lowest possible timings. I get 3466 MHz at Cl14 which is pretty good.


It said in the video that the clockspeed matters more than the timings.

But I suppose this kit was a pretty decent timings for such speed:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820331030


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You have Hynix ram and it does not do so well with Ryzen. The 16-18-18-18-38 timings give it away. Samsung B-die works best. It has tighter 14 timings too. I'm using pretty much the same ram and found that it needs 1.4 volts and SOC of 1.1 volts to be stable, but I have not been able to get to 3200 stable yet.


I can say I have the same RAM and I'm running it at 2933 14-16-16-36-56 @1.35v and 1.1v SOC. I've ran them at 3066 with the same latencies but proved to be somewhat unstable in the long run. And I can't boot CL15 on my mobo (if I set 15 it runs CL 16) so I'd rather stickto 2933.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Crosshair 6 Hero


Alright, you have the same motherboard than me.

What BIOS are you running? I am at 9920 and i do have The Stilt memory profiles preloaded on the BIOS. You can access them in memory menu in your BIOS.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Anyone have the stock 1800x pstates (freq/v)?

Got my RMA finally for my gigabyte so just waiting on return so who knows how long that will be. To be frank im not sure if I want it back. I dont wanna keep this b350 (mostly for aesthetics) but kinda wanna hold out for a saber tooth or tuff variant if its coming.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, you have the same motherboard than me.
> 
> What BIOS are you running? I am at 9920 and i do have The Stilt memory profiles preloaded on the BIOS. You can access them in memory menu in your BIOS.


Im on 1403 but have seen that 1501 is out, is that one any better than 1403? So i can find Stilt´s mem timings under overclock preset?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You have Hynix ram and it does not do so well with Ryzen. The 16-18-18-18-38 timings give it away. Samsung B-die works best. It has tighter 14 timings too. I'm using pretty much the same ram and found that it needs 1.4 volts and SOC of 1.1 volts to be stable, but I have not been able to get to 3200 stable yet.


Actually i think that is my memory and its samsung b-die BUT dual rank memory.

I can't run 3200mhz stable either but 3066mhz with reduced timings its perfect.


----------



## miklkit

My ram is G. Skill F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB 4X4 with 16-18-18-18-38 timings stock. Before I bought it I was told it was the good stuff, but after I bought it I was told it is Hynix.

Currently it is running at 14-16-16-16-36-52 @ 2941 mhz stable. The voltage is 1.419v and the SOC is 1.106v. I think there's a little more left in there but not 3200.


----------



## TrueMoon

Well i just went into the BIOS again and tried some other stuff out... Honestly this is becoming weirder by the minute... as much as i know usually the system either boots stable / unstable or dosnt boot at all. Well my system sometimes boots then its stable ,then sometimes dosnt at all...
What i did now is run with DDR4 3066mhz and upped the timings.
It seemed to be stable (running Prime64 Blend test for 1h+) on the other hand as soon as it fails at booting (whenever i try to go to 3200 / set ddr4V manually or change the timings) it dosnt boot or boots with 3066 mhz but ignores my CPU OC and just takes 3.00 instead of 3.8ghz.
Also my Mainboard runs soooooo HOT ... in the test it goes up to 98°C which is not very safe i guess... (CPU is at around 82 though)

G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 16GB Kit (2x 8GB) 3200MHz CL16 G.Skill
(Artikel-Nr.: 20-465-011 Hersteller-Nr: F4-3200C16D-16GVKB ) This is the RAM im running.

Could this be a Mainboard issue ? Cause its so odd that it boots and is stable sometimes and then other times it just dosnt boot at all or resets my OC to default. (the OC only turns back if i first go back to Default BIOS and then change to the same timings it was before or lower the OC on the CPU where it will boot only as long as i dont have a failstart where this whole thing loops again)


----------



## jprovido

It's official. my Ryzen rig is now stable at 3200mhz (trident z) it's been a long journey, stuck at 2400mhz for a few months. was able to get to 3066mhz with the Ageas 1.0.0.6 update but tonight, after updating to the latest bios on my cheapo ASUS B350-A Prime motherboard I was able to get it stable at 3200Mhz with just upping the SOC voltage. no other tweaks with the ram timings etc. took them long enough


----------



## SuperZan

Congratulations on getting over the hill. That's usually the way of it, the flagship boards and other expensive models get the fastest updates and improvements. Down the range you hope for the best and learn the power of patience.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Im on 1403 but have seen that 1501 is out, is that one any better than 1403? So i can find Stilt´s mem timings under overclock preset?


For some 1501 works but for me it doesn't. I am on 9920 until they release new agesa. The stilt timings are under extreme tweaker\DRAM timing control\memory presets and you should see something like this:


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Congratulations on getting over the hill. That's usually the way of it, the flagship boards and other expensive models get the fastest updates and improvements. Down the range you hope for the best and learn the power of patience.


waited 5 months for this day but tbh when I hit 3066mhz back in july after being stuck at 2400mhz for 3 months I was already pretty happy with the performance. now I can rest easy knowing I'm getting the most of the hardware that I purchased. no more checking that annoying ASUS website anymore. this will be the final bios update


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerikoh*
> 
> It said in the video that the clockspeed matters more than the timings.
> 
> But I suppose this kit was a pretty decent timings for such speed:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820331030


What video? This is how it works:


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What video? This is how it works:


This video:


----------



## zGunBLADEz

If you go a few pages back. 3333/3466 with LL is where is at.

I got no difference between 3200 cl14 vs cl16 main timmings only tweaked.

From 3.8 to 4.1 3466LL i got a 8% boost

3200 vs 3466LL was a 25% boost


----------



## Clukos

Ryzen 1700 at 4.0 GHz results:


























0.2 offset (around 1.38 vcore) LLC3, SVI2 reports 1.39 idle 1.37-1.38 load.


----------



## gerikoh

Yup since the Agesa patch:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11447/amd-announces-ryzen-agesa-1006-update


----------



## ysfm17

well, the realbench stress test was showed me totally different results

CPU Vcore 1.3900
vcore SOC 1.1
CPU VDD18 Auto
CPU VDDP Auto
CPU Vcore Loadline Calibration : Extreme

I got temp 76.3
with performance fan profile , which is 60-70% speed

then I tried CPU Vcore : 1.3750

the Temp I got
test 1-74.5
Test 2-73.5

performance speed fan

with CPU Vcore 1.3500

First test was stable
2nd test unstable

I chaged the SOC 1.1250
VDDP18 1.9

still not stable but the test took more time

So i guess those results are acceptable , right?
and can I rely on realbench results as the prime95 only was stable with first test only and the temp reached 80?

I got enough testing today, but do you guys can help me please with more ideas ?


----------



## puckducker

I've been having trouble getting my overclock 100% stable at even a modest frequency and voltage. For context I'm using:
Ryzen7 1700,
Asus ROG Strix x370-F
G.Skill FlareX 3200RAM (2x8GB)
Cryorig H7 air cooler

I'm only looking for a modest OC (prefer to keep the machine running cool and quiet), so my goal was to keep CPU temps below 70c. So I figured I'd just keep upping the clock and voltage until I started hitting that 70c range.

On auto voltage, anything above 3.6GHz isn't even remotely stable. And even 3.6GHz won't pass an hour on Real Bench. So I started to bump the voltage up a few notches, but immediately started having thermal issues. I found that around 1.225 I start hitting 70c on realbench, or OCCT. Worse still, is even 3.6GHz 1.225v isn't enough to be 100% stable (it can pass hours of stress tests no problem, but after an hour on RealBench I get WHEA errors). Even bumped the LLC up to level2, I can't get 100% stability.

So I'm at an impasse. Bump up the voltage and my cpu temps are higher than I want, and if I decrease the clock speed I'm really not getting much for my troubles (3.6 is already lower than the 3.7 that a single core can boost to, so I'm potentially losing performance in area's).

And hey I get it, that's how the overclocking game works. But these seem like very modest settings that even if I "lost the silicon lottery" it sounds like I should still be able to achieve without a problem.

So that's left me wondering if there are some settings in the BIOS that are hurting my stability. So far the only settings I've messed with are the Core Frequencey/Voltage and setting LLC to level2. I know there are a couple other options people suggest disabling (Core Performance Boost/CoolnQuiet/Cstates), but again I figured if I'm just doing something simple that these options shouldn't make a big difference.

So what say you? Did I just lose out and got a lousy overclocking chip? Or are there potentially some settings that could be causing my instability/heat issues?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingGuy*
> 
> So Ryzen finally can run DDR4 at default speed? like 3200?


Yes and no.

If you get the more expensive Samsung B-die ram, then yes.

If you get the less expensive Hynix ram, then no.

@puckducker

Apparently the "experts" have been pushing the H7 as a really good cooler because you are one of many passing through this forum complaining about overheating problems on FX and Ryzen with the H7. Do you still have the Wraith laying around?


----------



## puckducker

I do, yeah. Still just sitting in it's box.

I'd be surprised if the wraith can perform that much better. Just the surface area of the heat sync alone should be an improvment. And the H7 has been reviewed pretty highly (for a budget cooler), so I wouldn't think they type of chip it's sitting on would make that big of a difference (at least in comparison to another cooler)

Also, at stock settings, system is running beautifully. Idling at 30 and intense loads (OCCT Linpac or IntelBurnTest) only hit low 50s.

The fan speed on the H7 is a little low (1500) compared to the spire (2500 I believe?). Maybe without that extra speed the H7 just can't push out the extra heat?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> I do, yeah. Still just sitting in it's box.
> 
> I'd be surprised if the wraith can perform that much better. Just the surface area of the heat sync alone should be an improvment. And the H7 has been reviewed pretty highly (for a budget cooler), so I wouldn't think they type of chip it's sitting on would make that big of a difference (at least in comparison to another cooler)
> 
> Also, at stock settings, system is running beautifully. Idling at 30 and intense loads (OCCT Linpac or IntelBurnTest) only hit low 50s.
> 
> The fan speed on the H7 is a little low (1500) compared to the spire (2500 I believe?). Maybe without that extra speed the H7 just can't push out the extra heat?


Your voltage seems fine. Its not even that high yet. You can push voltage some more for to test stability. So you are at this point dealing mainly with temperature problems. Troubleshoot your case airflow, or your CPU cooler. Faster fan on cooler is a good start. But if the heatsink reaches its limit, you'll have to try a better cooler. Even though Ryzen seems like mainstream now, it is afterall an 8 core enthusiast CPU.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingGuy*
> 
> So Ryzen finally can run DDR4 at default speed? like 3200?


Patriot certified some of its RAM to run at 3400.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11624/patriot-publishes-list-of-amd-ryzen-compatible-dimms-up-to-ddr43400-up-to-64-gb


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Apparently the "experts" have been pushing the H7 as a really good cooler because you are one of many passing through this forum complaining about overheating problems on FX and Ryzen with the H7. Do you still have the Wraith laying around?


I don't get the fetish for using cheap-o cooling with good processors. It seems like the H5 would be the bare minimum, not the H7.


----------



## puckducker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Your voltage seems fine. Its not even that high yet. You can push voltage some more for to test stability. So you are at this point dealing mainly with temperature problems. Troubleshoot your case airflow, or your CPU cooler. Faster fan on cooler is a good start. But if the heatsink reaches its limit, you'll have to try a better cooler. Even though Ryzen seems like mainstream now, it is afterall an 8 core enthusiast CPU.


Yeah, I wasn't expecting to really push the limits with the H7. I figured if the Wraith Spire was good enough for people to do some minor overclocking, then the H7 would be at least as good and potentially run a little quieter.

I haven't seen too many direct comparisons between the H7 and the Wraith Spire (at least, not using a 1700 chip). But I've seen a lot between the Wraith and the CoolerMaster 212, where the 212 has a definite (if slight) performance advantage. And then between the H7 and the 212, the H7 is slightly better.

If there were an issue with the cooler (not mounted correctly/bad airflow) I would expect to be seeing not great performance at stock either. But stock settings are fine (just ran through a pretty heavy HandBrake encoding, and the temps never topped 47c).

Airflow in my case isn't as good as it could be (Fractal R5, 1 exhaust fan and 2 front intakes) but I don't think is the culprit. I've taken the dust cover off the front and opened the case door so there's no obstruction on the fans, but the difference in temp was only 1 or 2 degrees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I don't get the fetish for using cheap-o cooling with good processors. It seems like the H5 would be the bare minimum, not the H7.


From what I've read though, the Wraith Spire is pretty solid as just a base cooler and the H7 would be a small step up from that. Since I'm not planning on pushing too heavy an overclock, I didn't think I'd need anything more than a budget cooler (would have stuck with the stock spire, but figured the H7 would be a little quieter)


----------



## polkfan

Ah just had to convert a movie to H.264 for a bluray player took 15min for a 720P encode using handbrake i guess i can use threadripper now then again i'm running at stock.

My 4790K would have taken twice as long

Also note VRM is at 65C(without my fan mod over VRM) at even stock settings man CPU is only at 49.5C


----------



## puckducker

Just tried re-mounting the heat sync. Cleaned off the thermal paste (potentially used a little too much originally) and re-seated the tower onto the cpu.

Made a small difference, maybe a few degrees. I'm currently trying 3.7GHz at 1.3v (with Level2 LLC). Hit about 73c while running AIDA, which is still higher than I would like, but is better than the 76c I was seeing before.

I do see a sizable drop in core voltage when I'm under load. Goes from 1.3v down to 1.244. Wasn't seeing that much vdroop when trying 1.2v


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I don't get the fetish for using cheap-o cooling with good processors. It seems like the H5 would be the bare minimum, not the H7.


Yes the H5 would be better but it costs more too. Probably the best cheap cooler now is the Deepcool Gammaxx 400. It has 4 pipes, a square frame 120mm fan so lots of fans can be mounted from the EK Varder to the Noctua Industrial to the Gentle Typhoon, and it uses the stock AMD mount that comes with all motherboards. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005

Ouch. That's too much vdroop. More LLC?


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

Man I have been MIA for a while on OCN but was curious what the verdict was on 24/7 volts now that the R7 line has been out a while? I am running 4024mhz with 1.42v about 2-3 weeks now and sometimes wonder if I should go down to 3.9ghz or so. I use an H110i and stress testing temps are int he 70's but in normal stuff I never break 70c. Usually in the 50's so not too worried about temps. Also it has been on the 80F range with those temps no less.

Thanks guys!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes the H5 would be better but it costs more too.


Less than $50.









Better isn't the point I was making. Minimum is.

It's stupid when people marry substandard cooling with good processors. The drawbacks aren't worth saving $10-15.


----------



## puckducker

I don't think the H7 is substandard for the performance I'm looking for. In general I was told it was overkill, as the stock wraith spire was good enough.

If was looking to push for more of an overclock, yeah I'd get a better cooler.


----------



## polkfan

If one is aiming for 3.7-3.8ghz the H7 is enough but not for anything more at that point i'd recommend a beast cooler to keep temps below 70C under stress testing.

Ryzen really does only hit 3.7-3.8 without needing crazy amounts of voltage and heat.


----------



## puckducker

Yeah, that was my impression when putting together my build.

I think my issue is just that, even trying to get 100% stable at 3.6GHz (can run stress tests for multiple hours without any crashes or WHEA errors), I need to go high enough on my voltage that I'm hitting 70+ during those stress tests.

So either my chip is particularly power hungry, or there are some bios settings that are forcing me to give it more juice than it should really need.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> If one is aiming for 3.7-3.8ghz the H7 is enough


At what decibel level?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> So either my chip is particularly power hungry, or there are some bios settings that are forcing me to give it more juice than it should really need.


This is an example of why it doesn't pay to skimp on cooling to save a few bucks. Variability.


----------



## puckducker

H7 is super quiet for me. Really until the fan hit's 95% speed, it's almost inaudible in my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> At what decibel level?
> This is an example of why it doesn't pay to skimp on cooling to save a few bucks. Variability.


I initially had the Dark Rock 3 in my build list, but was told it was overkill for what I needed.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Just tried re-mounting the heat sync. Cleaned off the thermal paste (potentially used a little too much originally) and re-seated the tower onto the cpu.
> 
> Made a small difference, maybe a few degrees. I'm currently trying 3.7GHz at 1.3v (with Level2 LLC). Hit about 73c while running AIDA, which is still higher than I would like, but is better than the 76c I was seeing before.
> 
> I do see a sizable drop in core voltage when I'm under load. Goes from 1.3v down to 1.244. Wasn't seeing that much vdroop when trying 1.2v


That vdroop might be whats causing your instability. Try higher LLC setting. I also use highest LLC for my 1700.

You could also downclock your ram to 2666 while searching for that stable CPU overclock. Then slowly raise ram and voltage after you know you have a stable CPU OC baseline.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Man I have been MIA for a while on OCN but was curious what the verdict was on 24/7 volts now that the R7 line has been out a while? I am running 4024mhz with 1.42v about 2-3 weeks now and sometimes wonder if I should go down to 3.9ghz or so. I use an H110i and stress testing temps are int he 70's but in normal stuff I never break 70c. Usually in the 50's so not too worried about temps. Also it has been on the 80F range with those temps no less.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Your temps seems fine then. Ryzen is still fairly new, so no long term verdict. However the 1.45 ideal max that AMD has stated seems to make sense. A few users, including myself have tried 4.1 at 1.5v. But I cant say how sustainable that is. I personally stay at 3.8 1.22v for daily use. But raise to 4.0 1.43v in bios when benchmarking.


----------



## puckducker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> That vdroop might be whats causing your instability. Try higher LLC setting. I also use highest LLC for my 1700.


What kind of delta do you see in voltage between Idle and Load? I've been concerned about pushing LLC up too high, as it seems the general advice is to stay conservative on LLC and push the voltage up instead.

But I'd hope staying on lower voltages (1.2 - 1.3) would hopefully not create too big a risk of voltage spikes, even if pushed LLC to level5.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> H7 is super quiet for me. Really until the fan hit's 95% speed, it's almost inaudible in my case.
> I initially had the Dark Rock 3 in my build list, but was told it was overkill for what I needed.


Who told you that whopper?

This needs to be reseated but it also has to be torn down for more case mods so it is what it is for now. Note the 65C @ 1.312vcore, and the cooler doing it. Yes those are TY-143s.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Man I have been MIA for a while on OCN but was curious what the verdict was on 24/7 volts now that the R7 line has been out a while? I am running 4024mhz with 1.42v about 2-3 weeks now and sometimes wonder if I should go down to 3.9ghz or so. I use an H110i and stress testing temps are int he 70's but in normal stuff I never break 70c. Usually in the 50's so not too worried about temps. Also it has been on the 80F range with those temps no less.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Yeah that's fine as long as you're not torturing it with some ridiculous LLC. If you were at 1.45V with 70C I'd recommend bringing it down, but at 1.42v your degradation should be fine.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> What kind of delta do you see in voltage between Idle and Load? I've been concerned about pushing LLC up too high, as it seems the general advice is to stay conservative on LLC and push the voltage up instead.
> 
> But I'd hope staying on lower voltages (1.2 - 1.3) would hopefully not create too big a risk of voltage spikes, even if pushed LLC to level5.


Your correct about LLC. Raja has indicated that LLC1 or LLC2 is appropriate for the C6H.

Keep in mind that the 65W rating of the 1700 goes straight out of the window when you OC. You'll be seeing 100W+ a load easily.

Ambients will obviously have a big impact on your H5.

Honestly, a liquid cooler would do you well if you're OCing an R7. You got a lot of cores under that lid man.


----------



## puckducker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Who told you that whopper?


The majority of the posters I got on reddit/r/buildapc. Whenever I submitted a build list for feedback, the only comment I ever really got was "Ditch the cooler. The stock cooler is more than good enough, even for doing moderate overclocking. Don't waste your money"


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> The majority of the posters I got on reddit/r/buildapc. Whenever I submitted a build list for feedback, the only comment I ever really got was "Ditch the cooler. The stock cooler is more than good enough, even for doing moderate overclocking. Don't waste your money"


Fixed.


----------



## puckducker

Might very well be the case, but that's definitely not the feedback I've been seeing posted around.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> What kind of delta do you see in voltage between Idle and Load? I've been concerned about pushing LLC up too high, as it seems the general advice is to stay conservative on LLC and push the voltage up instead.
> 
> But I'd hope staying on lower voltages (1.2 - 1.3) would hopefully not create too big a risk of voltage spikes, even if pushed LLC to level5.


You'll need some LLC advice from those with similar motherboard. On the X370's I think most are using high LLC. I have the MSI Titanium, and highest LLC1 has +0.02ish delta on load. Measured by software only.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> The majority of the posters I got on reddit/r/buildapc. Whenever I submitted a build list for feedback, the only comment I ever really got was "Ditch the cooler. The stock cooler is more than good enough, even for doing moderate overclocking. Don't waste your money"


Those heathens and troglodytes are not who you want to listen to regarding builds. There are smart people who post on Reddit, but they usually do so infrequently and instead do the majority of their posting where people have a clue (OCN, Xtreme Systems, etc.) I had to wait for replacement parts for my H220-X2 earlier this year, so I ran a Gammaxx 400 for a couple of weeks on my 1700x. It's a decent cheap air cooler, certainly fine for what I use them for (emergency/backup, run one on a Phenom II x4). My 1.375v gauntlet-proven 4GHz wouldn't hold for anything whilst using it. Had to knock volts up to 1.41v to pass anything stably, by which point I was pushing the cooler past its limits leaving me to run at 3.8GHz until my parts arrived.

Point being, good cooling affects more than just how high your temps will go under stress. It changes the entire gradient of your thermal curve from beginning to end. Unlike a marathon, where starting slow sometimes helps you finish fast, PC cooling that starts strong will generally finish strong. In other words, you want your cooling to start getting a handle on temps before they ever become a problem, rather than being acceptably good at desperately pushing them down into the safety zone.


----------



## puckducker

A shame that was the direction I was pointed in, I really had no qualms buying a beefy cooler (certainly didn't skimp on anything else in the build) until people started advising me otherwise.

I think I'll potentially leave my system at stock settings for now. Runs exceptionally well, even under stress tests it's virtually inaudible. It's already a huge upgrade on my previous system, so any added speed would just be a bonus. Will potentially look to upgrade on the cooler if I ever need to push the system further.

On the plus side, I was able to get my RAM up to 3200 without any issues by just using the XMP settings. So at least I've got that little boost.


----------



## LuciferX

How much ram speed should I espect using 2 of these? (32 gb total , 4 x 8)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313712

They look like Samsung B dies with those timmings


----------



## hotstocks

3333


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Those heathens and troglodytes are not who you want to listen to regarding builds. There are smart people who post on Reddit, but they usually do so infrequently and instead do the majority of their posting where people have a clue (OCN, Xtreme Systems, etc.) I had to wait for replacement parts for my H220-X2 earlier this year, so I ran a Gammaxx 400 for a couple of weeks on my 1700x. It's a decent cheap air cooler, certainly fine for what I use them for (emergency/backup, run one on a Phenom II x4). My 1.375v gauntlet-proven 4GHz wouldn't hold for anything whilst using it. Had to knock volts up to 1.41v to pass anything stably, by which point I was pushing the cooler past its limits leaving me to run at 3.8GHz until my parts arrived.
> 
> Point being, good cooling affects more than just how high your temps will go under stress. It changes the entire gradient of your thermal curve from beginning to end. Unlike a marathon, where starting slow sometimes helps you finish fast, PC cooling that starts strong will generally finish strong. In other words, you want your cooling to start getting a handle on temps before they ever become a problem, rather than being acceptably good at desperately pushing them down into the safety zone.












There are two things an enthusiast shouldn't skimp on: PSU and cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> A shame that was the direction I was pointed in, I really had no qualms buying a beefy cooler (certainly didn't skimp on anything else in the build) until people started advising me otherwise.


There is a difference between a $30 cooler and a $45 cooler versus a $90 cooler.

The problem you run into are cheap fetishists who pride themselves on subjecting their builds to inadequate coolers so they can brag about saving $15. Yes, a $90 cooler is overkill sometimes. However, if a person can't afford a cooler that costs less than $50 they shouldn't be building a computer and should go out and find some extra work so they can afford something adequate.

If your plan was significant overclocking then a top-end air cooler is the right move. It's always better to have overkill cooling in an enthusiast system, better for one's hearing and less hassle.


----------



## puckducker

Well, at least I got the PSU right.

To be fair, I'm not planning on doing much overclocking I only really want to push things modestly past stock while still keeping my machine running quiet. 3.7GHz was the ceiling I was looking at.


----------



## Darlinangel

Leave it at stock and be happy... The stock cooler that comes with your 1700 can handle 3.6ghz fine you would of saved more money! I have no idea why you got the same cooler rating basically... If you going to overclock aim to get something 50% more than what you think you need because you got no idea what voltage you would require and how hot the chip is going to get because it is different to every chip...

I would basically sell that cooler put the stock cooler on or actually sell both get a decent cooler either high end Air cooler or a moderately priced AIO and get your 3.7ghz-3.9ghz which the chip is capable of easily and call it a day







Getting a system you know you going to be overclocking is like buying a huge turbo for your car and not doing anything else


----------



## polkfan

When it comes to Ryzen 7 ask yourself is 3.6-3.7 enough or do you want 200-300mhz more if the answer is yes 3.6-3.7 is enough then a 30$ cooler is more than enough and so is the wraith cooler. Now if you want more then that and want that extra 200-300mhz then yes spend the money on a 240+ rad AIO or a custom loop or get a very high-end air cooler like a Noctua NH-D15


----------



## puckducker

Yeah, that's basically where I'm leaning at now. From researching online, I was under the impression that the H7 would allow me to hit 3.6-3.7GHz while also remaining pretty cool and quiet.

And maybe some 1700 chips I'd be able to get that, but my chip can't clock to 3.6-3.7 while maintaining good thermals and at a rock solid stability (relative stability isn't enough, I need it 100% error free).

So looks like I'll be happy with stock cpu speeds for now, and will look into a better air cooler.

Looking at the NH-D15, I've got no size compatibility issues with my case/motherboard/RAM. And I have no windowed side panel so I don't really care about how it looks. It's definitely overkill, but aside from the pricetag, would there be any downsides in going overkill? (ie: more noise compared to a smaller unit)?


----------



## Darlinangel

i would think it be quieter since it is pretty much overkill and you'll be able to overclock up to 3.9ghz - 4ghz and keep the temps down. You can change the max fan speed from 1500rpm right down to 1200rpm for silent running cooler and it will still be able to hold temps pretty well.

The benefit is after you finished with your Ryzen you don't need to buy another cpu cooler since all you'll to do is dust it off and chuck it into your new build


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two things an enthusiast shouldn't skimp on: PSU and cooling.


I will have to disagree here on the PSU. Cooling, yes. You can never have a CPU too cool, although you could waste money on necessary cooling. For a PSU, it really should be properly sized. There are a limited number of PSU's with a broad power-efficiency curve, but most are efficient within a relatively narrow power range. You would literally be wasting power running most PSU's too far below it's intended power rating.

This is a fairly common power efficiency curve for a PSU:



Minimum necessary cooling is dependent on a number of factors, not the least of which is the ambient temp and humidity of the room. I wouldn't dismiss Reddit users offhand. That's fairly egotistical. You will find the same mix there you find on most forums. Many people with opinions, and a smaller number who have an *understanding* that backs up those opinions...(and probably a subset of those who's "understanding" is technically sound).

For my situation, the Noctua NH‑U14S works great. I run all day long at 3.85Ghz (my 1700x's "sweet spot" before it starts to require a lot more power). I did add the optional second fan, but it wasn't really necessary. I could run at 4Ghz, but I am in a cool room. At the power requirements for my specific CPU, a slightly warmer room would make 4Ghz a bit warmer than I would prefer (although technically viable)...


----------



## crastakippers

Could someone be kind enough to tell me the manufacture date of this 1700 please.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cpu_date.PNG 228k .PNG file


----------



## SuperZan

14th Week of 2017, so midway through April.

1714PGT

17 = year

14 = week

PGT = Malaysian production


----------



## crastakippers

Thanks for the speedy answer.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I will have to disagree here on the PSU. Cooling, yes. You can never have a CPU too cool, although you could waste money on necessary cooling. For a PSU, it really should be properly sized. There are a limited number of PSU's with a broad power-efficiency curve, but most are efficient within a relatively narrow power range. You would literally be wasting power running most PSU's too far below it's intended power rating.
> 
> This is a fairly common power efficiency curve for a PSU:
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum necessary cooling is dependent on a number of factors, not the least of which is the ambient temp and humidity of the room. I wouldn't dismiss Reddit users offhand. That's fairly egotistical. You will find the same mix there you find on most forums. Many people with opinions, and a smaller number who have an *understanding* that backs up those opinions...(and probably a subset of those who's "understanding" is technically sound).
> 
> For my situation, the Noctua NH‑U14S works great. I run all day long at 3.85Ghz (my 1700x's "sweet spot" before it starts to require a lot more power). I did add the optional second fan, but it wasn't really necessary. I could run at 4Ghz, but I am in a cool room. At the power requirements for my specific CPU, a slightly warmer room would make 4Ghz a bit warmer than I would prefer (although technically viable)...


People don't recommend a nice PSU for the output power. People recommend a nice PSU because if it dies it can take out your entire rig or catch on fire.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two things an enthusiast shouldn't skimp on: PSU and cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to disagree here on the PSU. Cooling, yes. You can never have a CPU too cool, although you could waste money on necessary cooling. For a PSU, it really should be properly sized. There are a limited number of PSU's with a broad power-efficiency curve, but most are efficient within a relatively narrow power range. You would literally be wasting power running most PSU's too far below it's intended power rating.
> 
> This is a fairly common power efficiency curve for a PSU:
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum necessary cooling is dependent on a number of factors, not the least of which is the ambient temp and humidity of the room. I wouldn't dismiss Reddit users offhand. That's fairly egotistical. You will find the same mix there you find on most forums. Many people with opinions, and a smaller number who have an *understanding* that backs up those opinions...(and probably a subset of those who's "understanding" is technically sound).
> 
> For my situation, the Noctua NH‑U14S works great. I run all day long at 3.85Ghz (my 1700x's "sweet spot" before it starts to require a lot more power). I did add the optional second fan, but it wasn't really necessary. I could run at 4Ghz, but I am in a cool room. At the power requirements for my specific CPU, a slightly warmer room would make 4Ghz a bit warmer than I would prefer (although technically viable)...
Click to expand...

To add to the post before mine

http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth

The further reading is a great read too

Unless I misunderstood your post. It sounds to me like you are pushing the 50% psu myth. You will likely ( in most scenarios ) never make up the additional investment you put into a psu over sizing it. Even at 100% usage with a 10-15% (on average) difference in efficiency


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> To add to the post before mine
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth
> 
> The further reading is a great read too
> 
> Unless I misunderstood your post. It sounds to me like you are pushing the 50% psu myth. You will likely ( in most scenarios ) never make up the additional investment you put into a psu over sizing it. Even at 100% usage with a 10-15% (on average) difference in efficiency


It's not a myth and the example in your link is flawed. The difference between a 400W and 650W power supply is minimal. Lets see a comparison between a 650W and 1500W, because that is what I am talking about. People WAY over spec their PSU. I am not talking 20% too large, but 200% too large. I wouldn't quibble about the differences between a 550w, 650w, or 750w. But if you pull 300w at full load and have a 1500w PSU, THAT is what I am talking about. Bigger is not always better.

A *Good* 550w PSU is more than enough for probably 90% of users. Unless you are running more than two high-end GPU's for massively parallel processing (generating rainbow tables?), or are running a server with DOZENS of HDD's, you will NEVER need 1000 watts.

I generally recommend something around 600W-750W with a preference towards quality over wattage within that range knowing anything in that range will work just fine with headroom to spare.

And before someone mentions liquid cooling with overclocking and multiple GPUs - if that is your rig you should already know how to size for what you need or should be working with someone who does. You are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## polkfan

But the efficiency curve is 50% on PSU such as mine the more wattage i got the less likely my fan even turns on actually i don't think my power supply fan ever turns on maybe once i OC ryzen.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/images/box_rear_close1.jpg


----------



## Darlinangel

I don't think anyone going out there buying 1200w PSU let alone 1500w... Unless they plan on doing some serious overclocking with SLI or Crossfire graphics to be drawing that much power... Usually 1000w is a safe number for even that requirement but to know you got a bit of room never hurts.

For a personnel ugly build and if i required 1500w or higher i would just join two 800w psu together because it cheaper and buy a crosswire adapter that activates when the MB does.Single massive is a luxury in most cases


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> But the efficiency curve is 50% on PSU such as mine the more wattage i got the less likely my fan even turns on actually i don't think my power supply fan ever turns on maybe once i OC ryzen.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/images/box_rear_close1.jpg


Your PSU has a much flatter efficiency curve than average. Generalizations always bring up the outliers, but I did base my comments on the more common efficiency curve. There are some 1000w+ PSU's that also have very flat efficiency curves and would be just as efficient as a much "smaller" PSU. They are still overkill, but at least you aren't throwing money away via your electric bill.

Keep in mind, "inefficient" use of your PSU means you generate more heat per watt of electricity your system uses...unnecessarily adding heat to your room and raising your electric bill.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Yeah, that's basically where I'm leaning at now. From researching online, I was under the impression that the H7 would allow me to hit 3.6-3.7GHz while also remaining pretty cool and quiet.
> 
> And maybe some 1700 chips I'd be able to get that, but my chip can't clock to 3.6-3.7 while maintaining good thermals and at a rock solid stability (relative stability isn't enough, I need it 100% error free).
> 
> So looks like I'll be happy with stock cpu speeds for now, and will look into a better air cooler.
> 
> Looking at the NH-D15, I've got no size compatibility issues with my case/motherboard/RAM. And I have no windowed side panel so I don't really care about how it looks. It's definitely overkill, but aside from the pricetag, would there be any downsides in going overkill? (ie: more noise compared to a smaller unit)?


There is no downside to going big air. If the loads are light it is silent but if the loads get big the cooling is there. At stock my 1700 stress tested at 43C max with a max vcore of 1.375 volts and the fans on the Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme never hit 1200 rpm. They can go to 2600 rpm.

Even at 3.8 it always surprises me when the fans ramp up enough to become audible in normal use and that usually means that win10 is updating itself again.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> I don't think anyone going out there buying 1200w PSU let alone 1500w... Unless they plan on doing some serious overclocking with SLI or Crossfire graphics to be drawing that much power... Usually 1000w is a safe number for even that requirement but to know you got a bit of room never hurts.
> 
> For a personnel ugly build and if i required 1500w or higher i would just join two 800w psu together because it cheaper and buy a crosswire adapter that activates when the MB does.Single massive is a luxury in most cases


You wouldn't think people would be buying those, but...a quick search on Newegg or Amazon and the reviews shows otherwise. Way too many people are forever on the "bigger is better" bandwagon.


----------



## Darlinangel

Must be the same type of people that buy the cheapest motherboard they can find to go with their "extreme system"









And expect it to perform like a tier 1 MB


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> To add to the post before mine
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth
> 
> The further reading is a great read too
> 
> Unless I misunderstood your post. It sounds to me like you are pushing the 50% psu myth. You will likely ( in most scenarios ) never make up the additional investment you put into a psu over sizing it. Even at 100% usage with a 10-15% (on average) difference in efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a myth and the example in your link is flawed. The difference between a 400W and 650W power supply is minimal. Lets see a comparison between a 650W and 1500W, because that is what I am talking about. People WAY over spec their PSU. I am not talking 20% too large, but 200% too large. I wouldn't quibble about the differences between a 550w, 650w, or 750w. But if you pull 300w at full load and have a 1500w PSU, THAT is what I am talking about. Bigger is not always better.
> 
> A *Good* 550w PSU is more than enough for probably 90% of users. Unless you are running more than two high-end GPU's for massively parallel processing (generating rainbow tables?), or are running a server with DOZENS of HDD's, you will NEVER need 1000 watts.
> 
> I generally recommend something around 600W-750W with a preference towards quality over wattage within that range knowing anything in that range will work just fine with headroom to spare.
> 
> And before someone mentions liquid cooling with overclocking and multiple GPUs - if that is your rig you should already know how to size for what you need or should be working with someone who does. You are the exception, not the rule.
Click to expand...

1 there is nothing flawed in that argument. He is far More knowledgeable then either of us.

2 I am sorry, your previous post seemed like you were saying to size psus to 50% of capacity, I seemed to miss understand you


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 there is nothing flawed in that argument. He is far More knowledgeable then either of us.
> 
> 2 I am sorry, your previous post seemed like you were saying to size psus to 50% of capacity, I seemed to miss understand you


No harm, no foul.

If your goal is simply to not have the fan turn on and you are OK paying for the inefficiency of your PSU to do so, fine. Ideally, you pick a PSU with very good low-power efficiency - which is now possible.

As I have mentioned in other threads when PSU's have come up, seek out an expert. I really like Johnny Guru's PSU reviews and find his site to be an excellent resource.

My over-simplified point is that for PSU's, bigger is not necessarily better is all...people should take into account actual usage and the efficiency of the PSU they are looking at.


----------



## chew*

I use a quality 1200w.

I also run 2 x 290x oced with a hefty oc on cpu with plenty of crap plugged in.

I use a 1200w so i can plug anything in...no matter how horrible it is in the power consumption department.

Fwiw hard just showed a TR eating up 500w in a non gpu intensive task.

Feel free to do the math with 2 290x on water @ 1200+ core 1350 on memory.

You buy big so you do not have to buy again or worry.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I use a quality 1200w.
> 
> I also run 2 x 290x oced with a hefty oc on cpu with plenty of crap plugged in.
> 
> I use a 1200w so i can plug anything in...no matter how horrible it is in the power consumption department.
> 
> Fwiw hard just showed a TR eating up 500w in a non gpu intensive task.
> 
> Feel free to do the math with 2 290x on water @ 1200+ core 1350 on memory.


1199w









I could hit 700 watts + playing BF1 at my daily overclocks on my FX/Fury rig.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I use a quality 1200w.
> 
> I also run 2 x 290x oced with a hefty oc on cpu with plenty of crap plugged in.
> 
> I use a 1200w so i can plug anything in...no matter how horrible it is in the power consumption department.
> 
> Fwiw hard just showed a TR eating up 500w in a non gpu intensive task.
> 
> Feel free to do the math with 2 290x on water @ 1200+ core 1350 on memory.
> 
> You buy big so you do not have to buy again or worry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> ...
> And before someone mentions liquid cooling with overclocking and multiple GPUs - if that is your rig you should already know how to size for what you need or should be working with someone who does. You are the exception, not the rule.


You would be the exception, not the rule. That is not a standard use case for a system, more of a bench/stress-test system.

Thread Ripper is a workstation-class CPU and changes the inputs to consider, but the answer is still the same - size appropriately.


----------



## chew*

Agreed. Typical 7700k build with a 1070 for example = 1200w is a waste.


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, bigger is always better.

(That's what she said anyway)


----------



## MaKeN

it is depends on the price







if there would be a 850 same price as 1200 guess what would i take

For me 850 is the sweet spot, it did handle 2 r9 390 power hungry cards plus and oc'ed cpu.... my meter was showing 796 max power draw.

But i wont do sli / crossfire anymore , its not worth it.. ill better stick to one gpu. Im thinking to somehow swap my 850 for a 750w Psu ,just because its a bit smaller in size and it will allow to add a bottom case fan .( on a define s case)


----------



## Mega Man

your right cfx,SLI isnt worth it, quad is however.

That said. My Riggs could power small villages. One is 2kw, another 3.2kw another 2.5kw, another 1.6kw

My nas is 520 (iirc) And router 320 iirc


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> But the efficiency curve is 50% on PSU such as mine the more wattage i got the less likely my fan even turns on *actually i don't think my power supply fan ever turns on* maybe once i OC ryzen.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/images/box_rear_close1.jpg


This is one of the better reasons for me for PSU "overkill".

The fan in my PSU is the loudest fan in my system, I want that thing spinning as infrequently as possible.


----------



## Darlinangel

completely overkill would be to water cool your psu so it doesn't make anymore noise


----------



## Mega Man

They used to make them (Water cooled psus and water blocks for psus)I have an idea on a new way to do it too


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> completely overkill would be to water cool your psu so it doesn't make anymore noise


Then water cool them rads. So you no need fans.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Your temps seems fine then. Ryzen is still fairly new, so no long term verdict. However the 1.45 ideal max that AMD has stated seems to make sense. A few users, including myself have tried 4.1 at 1.5v. But I cant say how sustainable that is. I personally stay at 3.8 1.22v for daily use. But raise to 4.0 1.43v in bios when benchmarking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah that's fine as long as you're not torturing it with some ridiculous LLC. If you were at 1.45V with 70C I'd recommend bringing it down, but at 1.42v your degradation should be fine.


Thanks guys. I guess I will keep this OC for now then. Under load I am between 1.41-1.426v but under light loads I have seen random spikes logged up to 1.452v. Since that is under light load I am not too worried since stock I have seen a peak of 1.51v reported by HWMonitor.

I have to say I am glad to be back on AMD since my 1100T (4244mhz). I also have a 7700k 5ghz build and while that is a HAIR snappier; I honestly do not miss the clock speed difference. I have been daily driving the Ryzen build for about a month now and couldn't be happier. I feel it will be a better long term system as there were some BF1 multiplayer maps that pegged the 7700k at 85%+ CPU useage. I also game at 4k but even if I have my 120hz 1080p hooked up I have a great gaming experience. Both are good systems.

Thanks again!


----------



## naz2

anybody play siege, what kind of performance are you getting?

just tried out my new build and the results were disappointing, fps hung around 70 on the border map @ 1080p with a gtx 670. same config and card got me 100+ on my 2500k

have a 1700x @ 3.8 ghz, 16gb flare x @ 3.2 ghz, using amd balanced plan. feel like i'm missing something obvious...


----------



## Darlinangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then water cool them rads. So you no need fans.


That be an ice box







it hard to get a complete system with no fans... Doable but more effort than it worth. People rout radiators and fan into another room and pipe it to their case. Anyways gone way off topic... CPU to CPU fans to PSU.


----------



## spyshagg

Am i correct in assuming that even with P-state overclocking, we lose XFR?

Or in another example, with stock uefi and simply using Ryzen Master, we also lose XFR?


----------



## Uroborous

Will this set http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk ran at 3200 mhz on a ryzen x370 motherboard?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> anybody play siege, what kind of performance are you getting?
> 
> just tried out my new build and the results were disappointing, fps hung around 70 on the border map @ 1080p with a gtx 670. same config and card got me 100+ on my 2500k
> 
> have a 1700x @ 3.8 ghz, 16gb flare x @ 3.2 ghz, using amd balanced plan. feel like i'm missing something obvious...


2500K isn't any faster unless you've OCed it. As a matter of fact, the Ryzen CPU should be a bit faster than a Sandy clock for clock.

I'd say ditch balanced and go High Performance. See what happens.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> anybody play siege, what kind of performance are you getting?
> 
> just tried out my new build and the results were disappointing, fps hung around 70 on the border map @ 1080p with a gtx 670. same config and card got me 100+ on my 2500k
> 
> have a 1700x @ 3.8 ghz, 16gb flare x @ 3.2 ghz, using amd balanced plan. feel like i'm missing something obvious...
> 
> 
> 
> 2500K isn't any faster unless you've OCed it. As a matter of fact, the Ryzen CPU should be a bit faster than a Sandy clock for clock.
> 
> I'd say ditch balanced and go High Performance. See what happens.
Click to expand...

Video demonstrating Ryzen on that game.


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Video demonstrating Ryzen on that game.


That video showed the 1700 w/ gtx 1060 destroying that game with 200+ fps. Looks like your video card is holding you back, or you have a system issue if you're only getting 70fps


----------



## mus1mus

No way a 2500K can touch a Ryzen.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uroborous*
> 
> Will this set http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk ran at 3200 mhz on a ryzen x370 motherboard?


Probably not. That is Hynix ram, not Samsung b-die ram. I have a similar kit and it is running at 2941 stable but 3200 is not stable. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *la4ours*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Video demonstrating Ryzen on that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video showed the 1700 w/ gtx 1060 destroying that game with 200+ fps. Looks like your video card is holding you back, or you have a system issue if you're only getting 70fps
Click to expand...

I'm wondering if he did a fresh install of the os?


----------



## spyshagg

Can someone tell me if p-state overclocking voids XFR ?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 2500K isn't any faster unless you've OCed it. As a matter of fact, the Ryzen CPU should be a bit faster than a Sandy clock for clock.
> 
> I'd say ditch balanced and go High Performance. See what happens.


In dolphin Benchmark 2600K at 4.5Ghz loses to a stock 1800X.

Basically the way i look at it is Ryzen at 3.9Ghz should be just as fast as sandy-ivy at 4.7-4.8ghz in single core performance.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Can someone tell me if p-state overclocking voids XFR ?


It's my understanding that any adjustment to multiplier (p-state or otherwise) disables XFR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> In dolphin Benchmark 2600K at 4.5Ghz loses to a stock 1800X.
> 
> Basically the way i look at it is Ryzen at 3.9Ghz should be just as fast as sandy-ivy at 4.7-4.8ghz in single core performance.


In practice, that's the case. My 1700x @ 4GHz is as quick in single-threaded tasks as my old 3930k @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## chew*

Xfr and turbo is temp based first and foremost. A way to trick it is use bclk.

Here is an example.

On ln2 and 120 bclk @ default multi xfr kicked to 4.8 and would actually hold even when running a benchmark. Likewise turbo speeds also stuck instead of down clocking as soon as it hit load.


----------



## kmac20

Would anyone have any idea why my 1700 is only boosting to 3200 and not 3700? Because I"m running prime95 and its going up to 3200 thats about it. Every now and then I see a spike to 3700 but rarely. And yes I have the Ryzen Power Plan enabled and the turbo is set to 3700 in there as well.

This is a new build and fresh install, finished on Monday. When I ran some 3DMark yesterday or the day before I saw it boost up to 3700 on some cores. Now, nothing, caps out at 3200.

edit: think I may have found an answer to my own question. Is it because that is only for single core turbo, and when you have all of them stressed by lets say p95 the turbo clock is lower for all 8 than 1/2? If so this would explain the random spikes up to 3700 in lets say 3dmark but not p95, correct?

So I figured that one out. I'm using a 212 evo, got it at 3700 all cores at 1.25v getting 75C at load. That sound about right to anyone?

Clearly if its stable at 1.25 for 3700 this chip can go wayyyyyyyyyy farther. Seems like a winner, and I would push it more if not for the limitations of the cooler, and because I'm not tryin to make a space heater in the summer time.


----------



## bardacuda

@kmac20

I doubt it will go wayyyy further. These chips will hit a wall around 3.8 - 3.9GHz and could require +100mV for +100MHz.

I have the same cooler and the temps sound about right depending on your ambient. I was getting above 70°C in IBT w/ 1.325V, but it was probably closer to 1.275V with the droop....and that was back in April when I had lower ambients.

btw on the subject of coolers bigger is better, sure...but a good AIO costs about $150 CAD vs. $35 CAD for the Evo. Meanwhile the CPU is ~$400 CAD.

Is it really so stupid to get such a budget cooler that will get you to 3.8 or 3.9, vs. spending over 25% more for the CPU + cooler to get to 3.9 - 4GHz? Depends on your wallet and how much of a clockspeed fiend you are...but in a pure $/hertz sense the budget cooler is far from a bad play.


----------



## kmac20

OH I don't think its stupid at all, in case I wasn't clear on that. I by far and away think its the best option. There is 0 point to spending any more for an extra couple hundred mhz at that price point. I mean I paid 270 USD for the processor and 31(21 after MIR) for the cooler, so considering the price difference there its not even close to 25%, it would be like 40%, and there is NO WAY I'm spending 40% of the price of the CPU on a cooler for an extra couple hundred mhz, its foolish by any means of the imagination.

Just wanted to be clear that I'm on the same page as you there. This is why I don't buy AIO coolers. If I ever did water, it would be custom, and it would be more for the GPU and aesthetics (and to distribute the heat differently in my room) than it would be for any of the marginal gains I would see on this chip.

If I wasn't thinking exactly the way you are, i wouldn't have went with the 212 in the first place. But it has always served me well, I still have one on my 3570k. I would have even reused it if not for the fact that the fans are rated at about 40k hours for their lifespan, and mines probably over that already.


----------



## bardacuda

Oh that part wasn't directed at you kmac. I just got done catching up on a few days of this thread and there was a discussion about coolers earlier. To be fair though, I think the higher end AIOs are closer to 100 US of A dollars, but still...


----------



## kmac20

"But still" my sentiments exactly. The chip costs 270$, the 1700 at least. I almost went with the 1600 (I decided last minute i wanted to be 80$ poorer







) but lets take the prices I would pay at microcenter:

1700 was 269, that means a 100$ AIO would be *37.17%* of the cost of the entire chip

1600 was 189$, that would be *52.91%* of the cost of the entire chip.

For that money you could LITERALLY upgrade to a 1700 or 1700x and get a 212.

So, 37% of the chips value to squeeze a tiny bit more headroom on the chip instead of _buying a better chip?_ And *52.9%* of a chip to get a tiny bit more headroom? Yeah thats a bit nut-so to me. Again, if I went that route, it would be more about the aesthetics than the actual overclocking headroom I'd get for it....I mean really if youre getting a 1600 with an AIO that costs 100$, when the chip itself costs 189$............


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @kmac20
> 
> I doubt it will go wayyyy further. These chips will hit a wall around 3.8 - 3.9GHz and could require +100mV for +100MHz.
> 
> I have the same cooler and the temps sound about right depending on your ambient. I was getting above 70°C in IBT w/ 1.325V, but it was probably closer to 1.275V with the droop....and that was back in April when I had lower ambients.
> 
> btw on the subject of coolers bigger is better, sure...but a good AIO costs about $150 CAD vs. $35 CAD for the Evo. Meanwhile the CPU is ~$400 CAD.
> 
> Is it really so stupid to get such a budget cooler that will get you to 3.8 or 3.9, vs. spending over 25% more for the CPU + cooler to get to 3.9 - 4GHz? Depends on your wallet and how much of a clockspeed fiend you are...but in a pure $/hertz sense the budget cooler is far from a bad play.


Well think 30$ air cooler can get you to 3.7 pretty easily but to get to 3.9-4.0 one has to spend $60+ on a better board and 80-120$ on a high-end air cooler or 240 rad AIO. That's about 150$ for 200-300 more mhz at the most.

That extra 150$ can go a long ways in a new PC setup plus most Amd users buy Amd for performance per dollar.


----------



## kmac20

No no, hes agreeing with us. Its a waste. Again, see my percentage numbers above.

A 100$ AIO cooler is 52% of the cost ofa 1600. There is no point to get one. You are better off getting a better GPU, Motherboard, or CPU. The mobo is gonna make a bigger difference overclocking ryzen anyway. I got a Taichi best VRMs as far as I know. But I got this board for reasons other than just the VRM.

But the GPU or an upgrade to the CPU choice is gonna put you a lot farther than a 100$ AIO cooler that only bumps your speed 1-200 mhz. GPU for sure is where that money should go.


----------



## Darlinangel

Typically when you invest in a good cooler you keep it... With the cheap ones the build quality sucks and the performance is just good enough it working 100% so when it come to upgrade time your cooler pretty much dead or underrated so you get another "cheap cooler" now the price difference just closed up when you have gotten that top of the line air cooler you keep it for life since it can handle anything you throw at it and pretty much last a decade...

Most come with 5-6 year warranties anyways because they build quality that last it usually good for 2-3 upgrade cycles with the only thing needing to be changed are brackets. After five or six years most people going to be throwing away their CPU and Motherboards away the only thing worth keeping is a good PSU and Cooler and anyone that is looking for performance long term and investing in their own system don't take short term savings because it always end up been pennies on the dollar long term.









Cooler system last longer too because heat kill parts faster than any workload you can throw at it and for those that are looking to run their system until they die looking for that 7-10 year lifespan it a smart investment keeping the entire system as cool as possible so it doesn't burn out and having to upgrade earlier...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> anybody play siege, what kind of performance are you getting?
> 
> just tried out my new build and the results were disappointing, fps hung around 70 on the border map @ 1080p with a gtx 670. same config and card got me 100+ on my 2500k
> 
> have a 1700x @ 3.8 ghz, 16gb flare x @ 3.2 ghz, using amd balanced plan. feel like i'm missing something obvious...


Regarding sandy vs Ryzen, just the other day I ran cinebench single core on my 4.8ghz 2700k and my 4024mhz 1800x. The 2700k was at 169CB and the Ryzen was 163CB. Right now I am at 3973mhz and it did 162CB.

So depending on the overclock, if that game is CPU bound you might see some difference. What you describe seems a bit off though. Perhaps as mentioned, was it a clean install of windows?


----------



## wooshna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darlinangel*
> 
> Typically when you invest in a good cooler you keep it... With the cheap ones the build quality sucks and the performance is just good enough it working 100% so when it come to upgrade time your cooler pretty much dead or underrated so you get another "cheap cooler" now the price difference just closed up when you have gotten that top of the line air cooler you keep it for life since it can handle anything you throw at it and pretty much last a decade...
> 
> Most come with 5-6 year warranties anyways because they build quality that last it usually good for 2-3 upgrade cycles with the only thing needing to be changed are brackets. After five or six years most people going to be throwing away their CPU and Motherboards away the only thing worth keeping is a good PSU and Cooler and anyone that is looking for performance long term and investing in their own system don't take short term savings because it always end up been pennies on the dollar long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler system last longer too because heat kill parts faster than any workload you can throw at it and for those that are looking to run their system until they die looking for that 7-10 year lifespan it a smart investment keeping the entire system as cool as possible so it doesn't burn out and having to upgrade earlier...


This guy has the right idea.

I used to run a hyper 212. then a corsair h80. Now i have a waterblock with a 120mmx80mm monsta rad that keeps my 1700 at 3.9ghz max temp so far with prime for 16 hours 62C. My old FX 8350 ran for 5 years underwater 4.7ghz with 1.4v 24/7 the chip is still alive and kicking and i have yet to up the voltage to keep her stable.

investing 200-400 in a good loop will pay in dividends over the years. I just wish they had a universal GPU waterblock.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooshna*
> 
> This guy has the right idea.
> 
> I used to run a hyper 212. then a corsair h80. Now i have a waterblock with a 120mmx80mm monsta rad that keeps my 1700 at 3.9ghz max temp so far with prime for 16 hours 62C. My old FX 8350 ran for 5 years underwater 4.7ghz with 1.4v 24/7 the chip is still alive and kicking and i have yet to up the voltage to keep her stable.
> 
> investing 200-400 in a good loop will pay in dividends over the years. I just wish they had a universal GPU waterblock.


EK does make universal GPU water blocks; they just cover the core though.


----------



## Darlinangel

You work out the cost over 2 years even... Daily come out as under 20 cents a day and four years 10 cent and so on for what 150 dollars cooler? You keep it for a decade and still be ticking over that now under 2 cent a day overall. I use to build a lot of computers for people for a living and the less I have to buy or replace or even work is a win in my books...

Plus no downtime because who really wants to go without a computer for a day let alone a week over something so tiny. I'm a penny pincher myself don't get me wrong... If i can get second hand goods I'll be the first one to buy them if it going to be up to the challenge that me all the way cheap is awesome but if I get something I want to keep it forever or until it dies.

Gladly for me everything I've built for people required everything to be mission critical and take abuse forever and I haven't worked on any build me cheap system that might last me 3-5 years thankfully







If you can't afford a decent cooler eat raman noodles for a week or don't go out this month it not worth cheating out on essential parts. Get slower ram because one thing you don't want to fail is your CPU cooler.


----------



## bardacuda

meh, my 212+ from 2011 is still working like a champ, keeping my Thuban at 45° or less. I did have to replace the fan...but even AIOs or custom water loops are going to have fans for their rads that go bad...and potentially get clogged up too or require new tubing. Kinda hard for a chunk of metal to go bad.

Not that there's anything wrong with getting a better more expensive cooler, either. It just depends on your budget and goals for your build. I still don't think an Evo is a bad decision.


----------



## kmac20

Yeah my other 212 I've had for 5 years and it has kept my overclocked i5 3570k very cool, and it is not delidded.

To each there own but to say that someones part is gonna die cause htey're using an air cooler is a bit silly. I have never once had a CPU die even after half a decade or more of use. I personally think its a bit silly to spend 30=50% of the chips price on a CPU when you can buy better parts for that money but thtas just me.

Again I have nothing against AIOs or custom loops, and I may one day do a custom loop. It just seems a bit off to me to spend that huge ratio on the cooler. And again I"ve hit over 1ghz on a C2D and a 3570k with pretty low temps on both a Zalman CNPS 7000 and the 212 on a ivy bridge that is not delidded.


----------



## mus1mus

Depends on what overclocks you are talking about. 4.5 or less, yeah. 4.6 and up. Nope. Take the story elsewhere.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> "But still" my sentiments exactly. The chip costs 270$, the 1700 at least. I almost went with the 1600 (I decided last minute i wanted to be 80$ poorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but lets take the prices I would pay at microcenter:
> 
> 1700 was 269, that means a 100$ AIO would be *37.17%* of the cost of the entire chip
> 
> 1600 was 189$, that would be *52.91%* of the cost of the entire chip.
> 
> For that money you could LITERALLY upgrade to a 1700 or 1700x and get a 212.
> 
> So, 37% of the chips value to squeeze a tiny bit more headroom on the chip instead of _buying a better chip?_ And *52.9%* of a chip to get a tiny bit more headroom? Yeah thats a bit nut-so to me. Again, if I went that route, it would be more about the aesthetics than the actual overclocking headroom I'd get for it....I mean really if youre getting a 1600 with an AIO that costs 100$, when the chip itself costs 189$............


I tend to not calculate cost of cooler in. I have coolers that are 5+ years old that still fit current sockets, so I would have to divide the cost of the cooler over 5 CPUs.


----------



## kmac20

That's a fair point to make. And again, I may do a custom loop within this builds lifetime, but I just cannot bring myself to buy an AIO. They have come a long way, but I've done air cooling for years and hit above 4.5 on a C2D (silicon lottery). I even as I said air cooled my 3570k with no delid and got good temps with a 1ghz overclock.

I remember years and years ago when people on here and on casemodgod were buying fish tank pumps and parts to do water cooling. It has come a long way and become very accessible, I cannot deny that. If you enjoy it and get benefit out of it I cannot argue with those point, I just wouldn't really unless I did a custom loop.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You guys are missing the point yes intel is faster in SINGLE THREADED.. SINGLE <=== one thread thats it UNO XD

amd ryzen have an advantage that utilizes cores and smts better than intels its more efficient..

Now if you are running apps from the 90s that utilize one SINGLE/UNO thread then you got the wrong cpu..

Yesterday i installed AC UNITY and AC3 back again and it makes sense why my 4790k was struggling on those games before even a 4k cpu utilization was all over the roof


----------



## SuperZan

I don't think anybody's missing the point or isn't aware of Ryzen's multi-threaded performance, but single-thread performance is still important. Most people aren't running 100% single or multi-threaded applications; that's part of what makes Ryzen compelling. It does fairly well in single-thread with excellent multi-threaded performance.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Yesterday i installed AC UNITY and AC3 back again and it makes sense why my 4790k was struggling on those games before even a 4k cpu utilization was all over the roof


AC: Unity runs fine on Ryzen


----------



## Johan45

I've been using both and I am an AMD fan but the new Intel "X" CPUs have some pretty pretty impressive performance. The price is the worst part about them and a bit more power hungry than Ryzen. I was just benching a 7820x at 5.0 and pulling 440W from the wall. But the lack of OC ability in the current Ryzen is it;s achilles IMO. If I could clock it to 5.0 on an AIO intead of LN2 it would crush Intel


----------



## MaKeN

440w a cpu alone? Damn


----------



## polkfan

Things will be a lot less impressive once coffee lake comes out. Ryzen did at least get 6 months to shine but i have no idea what will happen to ryzen expect massive price cuts once coffee lake comes.

Pinnacle Ridge should be coming in 2018 but i don't expect anything beyond 200-300mhz more headroom. I hate to see Amd slash prices so quickly on ryzen as i wanted them to get a decent amount of money for research to make Ryzen better.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've been using both and I am an AMD fan but the new Intel "X" CPUs have some pretty pretty impressive performance. The price is the worst part about them and a bit more power hungry than Ryzen. I was just benching a 7820x at 5.0 and pulling 440W from the wall. But the lack of OC ability in the current Ryzen is it;s achilles IMO. If I could clock it to 5.0 on an AIO intead of LN2 it would crush Intel


We are the minority. At the end of the day what matters is price performance @ stock.

If AMD can win or even 50/50 in benchmarks the majority base will opt for it.


----------



## bardacuda

Is Coffee Lake expected to be a big improvement or something? Are they going to use real solder this time?

I haven't looked into it but I'd guess it's just going to be the usual blue team +5% or so. They were supposed to go Skylake > Cannonlake originally, so how many extra lakes can they keep adding on the 14nm node and pretending it's a new chip?


----------



## SuperZan

I sincerely doubt the hype. 5GHz on air for a hex monolith design? I'm not that optimistic. I expect SKL IPC, pre-DC Haswell clocks, and the main draw being the additional cores.


----------



## bardacuda

Ohh right they are finally making mainstream hexacores. 'bout time!


----------



## kmac20

I really think people are underestimating the staying power Ryzen has. 6/8 cores will be great for awhile and it has a good low power draw. Not everyone upgrades their CPU frequently: I've been running my 3570k for five years before I upgraded to the 1700. And I think it won't be this next Intel release but the one after it that will be more competitive.

Only time will tell for sure though, but any headway AMD makes is great not iust for AMD (when your market share is next to zero any growth at all is an enormous margin) but for everyone overall.

Healthy business competition breeds progress which is why Intel has been able to stagnate so long.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I really think people are underestimating the staying power Ryzen has. 6/8 cores will be great for awhile and it has a good low power draw. Not everyone upgrades their CPU frequently: I've been running my 3570k for five years before I upgraded to the 1700. And I think it won't be this next Intel release but the one after it that will be more competitive.
> 
> Only time will tell for sure though, but any headway AMD makes is great not iust for AMD (when your market share is next to zero any growth at all is an enormous margin) but for everyone overall.
> 
> Healthy business competition breeds progress which is why Intel has been able to stagnate so long.


A Celtic fan from New York? Will wonders never cease lol!


----------



## kmac20

Bro the Knicks have never given me anything to root for. My dad's from the South Bronx and was always a Celtics fan cause they never gave him anything to root for either. So I took after him. I also lived in Boston for a year as well which was kinda cool.

Even with Phil Jackson they've been a joke. It was a rough couple years though as a Celts fan while Danny Ainge was planning his rebuild. Hes a genius.


----------



## polkfan

lol i just checked even MSI's flagship board doesn't have AGESA 1.0.0.6a ***


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is Coffee Lake expected to be a big improvement or something? Are they going to use real solder this time?
> 
> I haven't looked into it but I'd guess it's just going to be the usual blue team +5% or so. They were supposed to go Skylake > Cannonlake originally, so how many extra lakes can they keep adding on the 14nm node and pretending it's a new chip?


Pretty decent bump I5 will now be 6 cores and I7 will be 6 cores and 12 threads and the I3 will feature 4 cores with no HT.

With 15% bump in IPC intel's latest has and higher overclock support i fear Amd won't be able to compete at current prices.

Based on single core turbo on these processors Intel isn't playing around this time.


----------



## SuperZan

I'd take that 15% IPC (thought it was 11) with a grain of salt.


----------



## Darlinangel

Anyone got pricing though? I still think it going to cost 50-80% more than a 1700 and have two less cores... Even if it was "15%" increase in IPC it value proposition is bad I don't even see prices the same on there 7700k as the 1700. Intel won't price cut on a massive level because they can't do that and they were blindsided it going to be awhile into 2018 before they actually come out with a value proposition against Ryzen.

At which point Ryzen two be out again... Close in on that gap a bit more I don't expect it to beat Coffeelake like it a new chip design going up against and End of life design by intel it hardly fair contest but not about what been fair it about getting the most bang for your buck and most people are not going to be paying excessive of 50-80% for 10-15% gains unless it was purely for gaming since you can't make that back up any other way.









Giant companies can't just change on the fly and do wicked awesome 180 turns because they are huge. It takes them 1-3 years to properly start releasing some new things but what good for Intel is they do currently have faster chips so it not like they don't have anything to answer back with. Ryzen design of it been able to be produced cheaply and scale throughout multiple cores by linking them all is extremely cost effective.

That what AMD has always targeted is cost effective solution that gives you the most bang for your buck it tries to be the best but still doesn't have the budget to be the fastest but I'm okay with having lots of cores at reasonable prices


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> lol i just checked even MSI's flagship board doesn't have AGESA 1.0.0.6a ***


Please setup spreading fud. We have for a while. Many times the manufactures have not changed the key that displays what agesa it is, if however you look at the *options in the bios* there is no doubt out is 1.0.0.6a



We were one of the *first* to receive it


----------



## Clukos

Some Battlefield 1 gameplay:


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please setup spreading fud. We have for a while. Many times the manufactures have not changed the key that displays what agesa it is, if however you look at the *options in the bios* there is no doubt out is 1.0.0.6a
> 
> 
> 
> We were one of the *first* to receive it


It's not fud AGESA 1.0.0.6 and 1.0.06a are different not the same.

https://postimg.org/image/yiuyu4t8t/


----------



## polkfan

Just like with AGESA 1.0.0.6 MSI took 4-6 weeks longer to even release it compared to every other manufacture things i will not forget on my next purchase.


----------



## sakae48

I can't seem to find the culprit of my USB audio dropouts until now.. moving to optical and use the S1220 to do the job then









also, my board temp reading also has no answer. some guys asked the same thing on asus forum but no answer at all.. this system somehow makes me feels down


----------



## Mega Man

Yea right, you obviously can not read my entire post. But, sure your right.

Mis boards dont have tons of problems, and frankly very prompt updates

Feel free not to buy them again

That pic isnt even the newest


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> AC: Unity runs fine on Ryzen


Nice, thats what i notice my 4790k was struggling on that game bad lol. This games use all cores 4 real no mercy. Nice for testing cpu games.

Btw if you look over 3dmark firestrike benches over here in the bench section like mine and clukos you look at the 7820x the perf difference
Its not even that big considering the steep price of the x299 build we are talking about a 5ghz 7820x.

Of all the systems i have build before this is the best one so far in my book for the money and the perf you get.

Even taking into the account the 25% of perf increase i got on the ram alone.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Things will be a lot less impressive once coffee lake comes out. Ryzen did at least get 6 months to shine but i have no idea what will happen to ryzen expect massive price cuts once coffee lake comes.
> 
> Pinnacle Ridge should be coming in 2018 but i don't expect anything beyond 200-300mhz more headroom. I hate to see Amd slash prices so quickly on ryzen as i wanted them to get a decent amount of money for research to make Ryzen better.


When you see an i3 close to the $200 tag you see intel still on the clouds


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please setup spreading fud. We have for a while. Many times the manufactures have not changed the key that displays what agesa it is, if however you look at the *options in the bios* there is no doubt out is 1.0.0.6a
> 
> 
> 
> We were one of the *first* to receive it


This, i was in beta bios since day 1 they were all agesa .6 the id still said .4 tho but is beta.


----------



## Clukos

Difference between Ryzen "stock" 3200 timings and optimized 3466C14:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















































































































These were captured in the latest digital foundry video, they are using an overclocked Titan X Pascal, I'm using an overclocked 1080 Ti. I'm also running the 1700 100 MHz lower than they do.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Difference between Ryzen "stock" 3200 timings and optimized 3466C14:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were captured in the latest digital foundry video, they are using an overclocked Titan X Pascal, I'm using an overclocked 1080 Ti. I'm also running the 1700 100 MHz lower than they do.


Nice work.
Happen to have an RTC screen shot of your memory settings?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice work.
> Happen to have an RTC screen shot of your memory settings?


Yup










1.4 vdimm
1.125 vsoc


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Difference between Ryzen "stock" 3200 timings and optimized 3466C14:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were captured in the latest digital foundry video, they are using an overclocked Titan X Pascal, I'm using an overclocked 1080 Ti. I'm also running the 1700 100 MHz lower than they do.


I only see the 3200 MHz scores. Where are the 3466 MHz ones?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I only see the 3200 MHz scores. Where are the 3466 MHz ones?


For each set of images the first is the 3200 and the second is mine with optimized timings.


----------



## spyshagg

is XFR tweakable at all? what is it exactly? a hidden p-state?


----------



## nhanphan1990

Hi Clukos,

I hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions







I'm considering building a crosshair VI extreme system to replace my RVE10 board (due to 1 dead dimm channel), but am overwhelmed by the ram compatibility problem...

You ram is rated at 3600mhz CL 16 and you are running it at 3466 CL 14, would it be more difficult to achieve that speed and timing with a 3200mhz CL14 RAM (the Flare X)? is the performance increase (from 3200mhz to 3466) noticeable for video editing (primarily) and gaming?

I game at 3440x1440 so a 1700X at 3.9ghz wouldn't be a step-down from my current 6850K @ 4.4ghz, is that correct? (a kinda dumb question I know)

Thank you for your info, including the timing screenshot, it's very helpful.


----------



## nhanphan1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4 vdimm
> 1.125 vsoc


Hi Clukos,

I hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions smile.gif I'm considering building a crosshair VI extreme system to replace my RVE10 board (due to 1 dead dimm channel), but am overwhelmed by the ram compatibility problem...

You ram is rated at 3600mhz CL 16 and you are running it at 3466 CL 14, would it be more difficult to achieve that speed and timing with a 3200mhz CL14 RAM (the Flare X)? is the performance increase (from 3200mhz to 3466) noticeable for video editing (primarily) and gaming?

I game at 3440x1440 so a 1700X at 3.9ghz wouldn't be a step-down from my current 6850K @ 4.4ghz, is that correct? (a kinda dumb question I know)

Thank you for your info, including the timing screenshot, it's very helpful.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

new bios today and finally i can boot into 3600 ram XD



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Difference between Ryzen "stock" 3200 timings and optimized 3466C14:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were captured in the latest digital foundry video, they are using an overclocked Titan X Pascal, I'm using an overclocked 1080 Ti. I'm also running the 1700 100 MHz lower than they do.


I been trying to tell them but lol


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right, you obviously can not read my entire post. But, sure your right.
> 
> Mis boards dont have tons of problems, and frankly very prompt updates
> 
> Feel free not to buy them again
> 
> That pic isnt even the newest


It appears that i was wrong sorry about that i got word from a MSI mod

https://postimg.org/image/49cutbthp/


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhanphan1990*
> 
> You ram is rated at 3600mhz CL 16 and you are running it at 3466 CL 14, would it be more difficult to achieve that speed and timing with a 3200mhz CL14 RAM (the Flare X)? is the performance increase (from 3200mhz to 3466) noticeable for video editing (primarily) and gaming?
> 
> I game at 3440x1440 so a 1700X at 3.9ghz wouldn't be a step-down from my current 6850K @ 4.4ghz, is that correct? (a kinda dumb question I know)
> 
> Thank you for your info, including the timing screenshot, it's very helpful.


3200CL14 is still b-die so I'd say its still doable. Basically you want to pair Ryzen with b-die and you bypass a lot of issues. As for the 6850k -> 1700x in games where they demand single core performance you'd likely be better off with the 6850k, although at that res I'd expect you to be GPU limited almost all of the time. In editing you save off a few seconds with faster ram during exporting, the 1700x will be quite fast for that too.


----------



## spyshagg

My 1800x isn't downclocking. Its not oced. Every option set to AUTO in bios except DOCP for ram.

Its actually permanently in XFR clocks 3700mhz with some cores boosting to 4100 occasionally

Any ideas?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

If i leave mine on auto it gets nasty voltages all way up to 1.472v if im running at those voltages on auto i might as well overclock all cores to 40-41x lol

Thats how it works xfr what i find weird is boosting at idle to 41x more than 1 core and 1.472v XD


----------



## spyshagg

sure but all my 8 cores are at XFR 3700mhz at idle... any ideas why? I have not overclocked the cpu. It wasn't like this yesterday.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Mine is the contrary in idle they seem to like boosting to 41x for no reason lol. They boost on load too but its random.

Check if you have c states on and amd cnq on on bios


----------



## spyshagg

I just figured it out. Its the Ryzen Balanced power plan that is keeping my cpu at max XFR clocks. When switching to "power saving" it downclocks correctly


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I just figured it out. Its the Ryzen Balanced power plan that is keeping my cpu at max XFR clocks. When switching to "power saving" it downclocks correctly


Leave it on the Ryzen power plan. Go into the processor drop down menu and change the minimum speed from 100% down to 90% that way you don't sacrificed anything for that.

I figured out mine did this because I set the minimum speed to 100% when it's at 90% it down clock how it's supposed to.

Leave it on the Ryzen plan and do this it should down clock correctly


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Leave it on the Ryzen power plan. Go into the processor drop down menu and change the minimum speed from 100% down to 90% that way you don't sacrificed anything for that.
> 
> I figured out mine did this because I set the minimum speed to 100% when it's at 90% it down clock how it's supposed to.
> 
> Leave it on the Ryzen plan and do this it should down clock correctly


at 90% it stays the same. Only bellow 80% it starts do downclock to 2900mhz. At 65% it starts to go down to 2100mhz. It wont go lower than this speed. Good enough i suppose, although i heard ryzen downclocked down to 1500mhz.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I just figured it out. Its the Ryzen Balanced power plan that is keeping my cpu at max XFR clocks. When switching to "power saving" it downclocks correctly


AMD did it on purpose because they believed C-States were enough power savings and this way the speed is always maxed. However, if you want to utilize P-States, yes you need to change the min power.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> at 90% it stays the same. Only bellow 80% it starts do downclock to 2900mhz. At 65% it starts to go down to 2100mhz. It wont go lower than this speed. Good enough i suppose, although i heard ryzen downclocked down to 1500mhz.


I have mine overclocked without P-states but from what I remember mine only downclocked to like 2900 at 90% I believe, which is 90% of 3200


----------



## miklkit

Huh. In Win10 mine is set to "high performance" with the max state at 100% and the min state at 20%. It runs up to 3.8 happily and idles down to 1500 quickly. The Biostar GT7 is OCed manually without pstates.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Huh. In Win10 mine is set to "high performance" with the max state at 100% and the min state at 20%. It runs up to 3.8 happily and idles down to 1500 quickly. The Biostar GT7 is OCed manually without pstates.


I have the same behaviour on my GT 7 with a manual OC under Balanced, Ryzen Balanced, and High Performance plans once the minimum state is set to 10% (or 20, or 30, whatever flavour you like).

AM4 is no stranger to anomalous activity on a per-motherboard level (sometimes even on a per-chip level). Chances are it's something that can be adjusted with minimum power states, but there's always the possibility of some motherboard-specific behaviour.


----------



## kmac20

Wait you guys have it downclocking without pstates? How? My option for minimum frequency appears to be missing with it


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Wait you guys have it downclocking without pstates? How? My option for minimum frequency appears to be missing with it


It could very well be that the GT7 is just adjusting the P0 state when it specifies multiplier in the BIOS. The initial behaviour on the first few BIOS revisions was to always require a p-state overclock. The p-state specific verbiage has been removed in BIOS 623, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's functioning differently from before.


----------



## miklkit

I really didn't have to do anything to get it to downclock, it just worked. Here are my settings and I not have Ryzen Master installed.


----------



## kmac20

Yeah my minimum disappeared randomly, suddenly now all that is there is Maximum Processor Frequency and System Cooling Policy.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Bro the Knicks have never given me anything to root for. My dad's from the South Bronx and was always a Celtics fan cause they never gave him anything to root for either. So I took after him. I also lived in Boston for a year as well which was kinda cool.
> 
> Even with Phil Jackson they've been a joke. It was a rough couple years though as a Celts fan while Danny Ainge was planning his rebuild. Hes a genius.


The Knicks have been so bad for so long. Ever since the Ewing era guys retired. I see your point. Phil Jackson basically stole Dolan's money for 3+ years.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@Clukos @gupsterg

Did you try 3600 same LL timmings?

I managed to do a gsat at LL timmings but the trfc keep resetting over 600+ sometimes.

I have no problems running 3466 or 3600 my problem is from cold booting the darn thing. What i do is 3333 bios default once it boots go into bios and load 3466/3600 and no problems after that. Im having issues on ram training i wish they add an option later on to turn that crap off on agesa.

+-+

I dont do pstates thats when weird stuff starts appearing on overclocks .

I prefer a static setup im on custom water so no issues.

My power settings are tweaked i put what i did a couple pages back and is working wonders specially on how the os uses the cpu is amazing it goes in increments 0-15 instead of randomly throwing load on different threads sometimes i see my cpu using lets say 6threads in order from 0-5 as needed sometimes it request more it turn back down. Assassins creed will use all threads no mercy.


----------



## bfedorov11

Ryzen doesn't need to downclock. If you have a kill-a-watt meter, pug it in and have a look. During idle, my 1700 pulls ~120w from the wall whether it is running stock auto 1500mhz or 4ghz with offset. Not sure if this is the case with manual voltage as my board does not support it.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Ryzen doesn't need to downclock. If you have a kill-a-watt meter, pug it in and have a look. During idle, my 1700 pulls ~120w from the wall whether it is running stock auto 1500mhz or 4ghz with offset. Not sure if this is the case with manual voltage as my board does not support it.


That is why you want to do a p-state overclocking and not have your voltage pegged like that.


----------



## bfedorov11

My voltage drops with a fixed multiplier and offset voltage. It's just that the speed is always locked at max.


----------



## nhanphan1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 3200CL14 is still b-die so I'd say its still doable. Basically you want to pair Ryzen with b-die and you bypass a lot of issues. As for the 6850k -> 1700x in games where they demand single core performance you'd likely be better off with the 6850k, although at that res I'd expect you to be GPU limited almost all of the time. In editing you save off a few seconds with faster ram during exporting, the 1700x will be quite fast for that too.


Thank you for your answer. I wouldn't consider switching had my x99 board not been defective







, well I guess I've got a perfect excuse to do it now. Gonna proceed with a 1700x build soon with b-die ram


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhanphan1990*
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I wouldn't consider switching had my x99 board not been defective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , well I guess I've got a perfect excuse to do it now. Gonna proceed with a 1700x build soon with b-die ram


Might be worth weighing up the cost of selling the 6850K versus going all out on a new Ryzen build, they are fairly similar, both with their good and bad points.

Ryzen gaming performance is *very* dependent on RAM speed, so you're going to have to make sure to get a popular high speed kit with that, X99 is less so dependent due to Quad Channel. For what the Intel HEDT kills in gaming, Ryzen easily passes in encoding and code compilation.


----------



## kmac20

Ram speed is really only a huge factor when you're already getting the max out of a high end GPU like a 1080Ti. At that point the gpu isn't the bottleneck and the ram speed can start to show a huge difference but if you're like me running a 1060 or even a 1070 the ram speed isn't going to make that enormous of a difference. This is just based off of my own experience as well as a few reviewers doin benchmarks of different RAM speeds with different GPUs. Basically the gpu will be the bottleneck well before the ram is.

Again just based off of reviewers doing benchmarks that I have seen as well as my own experiences. Your mileage may vary. But I wouldn't feel the need to spend an insane amount of money on ram past like 2933-3200 which seems to be the sweet spot. So the money you'd spend to get a 4000 kit of ram would be better spent elsewhere for the gains you'd get. Again my opinion and again ymmv

*THIS IS THE REDDIT POST THAT SHOWS EXACTLY WHAT DIE EACH SET OF RAM THAT HAS BEEN TESTED IS:
*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

I don't use Reddit really but this is a VERY USEFUL PIECE OF INFO for those of you who haven't seen it. It WILL help you get b die if you've got your heart set on it. You can also see what other chip dies can potentially get I believe.


----------



## miklkit

Now this is interesting. I thought I was getting Samsung B-die, then was told it was Hynix, and now I find out it is actually Samsung E-die. Maybe there is a chance it will hit 3200 after all except that it is 4 sticks.


----------



## SuperZan

Yeah, 16-18-18-18-38 for 8GB DIMMs rated at 3200 is Hynix, but I was evidently thrown by the 4GB DIMM's being sourced from Samsung. Dual rank and four DIMMs, but 4GB DIMMs, E-die is a bit of a wash... you've got a mix of positives and negatives for hitting 3200 stable. I think it may be possible, perhaps even on the next BIOS revision based on what namegt has said about them focusing on RAM compatibility over at hwbattle (Google translated as I don't speak Korean).


----------



## Mega Man

hey guys - been promising to show everyone how i stop memory training reboots. on my hynix- so i finally did not necessarily an end all be all guide- but i hope it helps


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody regret getting the 1700X or vice versa? I get mixed replies from people who got 1700 or 1700X. Some would say 1700X oc to 3.8Ghz fire and forget kinda OC 24/7 is much more stable than the 1700 non X ver. Any thoughts on this? Really stuck on this decision, though I already ordered a 1700 non X, the retailer shop would gladly replace it with an X version for only 20 bux more.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody regret getting the 1700X or vice versa? I get mixed replies from people who got 1700 or 1700X. Some would say 1700X oc to 3.8Ghz fire and forget kinda OC 24/7 is much more stable than the 1700 non X ver. Any thoughts on this? Really stuck on this decision, though I already ordered a 1700 non X, the retailer shop would gladly replace it with an X version for only 20 bux more.


I regret nothing on my 1700X. i was going to get the 1800X at first but it was sold out. decided to get the 1700X since i was thinking "nah, not going to OC it" but ended to OC it as well








regret? why should i? still rock it


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I regret nothing on my 1700X. i was going to get the 1800X at first but it was sold out. decided to get the 1700X since i was thinking "nah, not going to OC it" but ended to OC it as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regret? why should i? still rock it


Care to share your settings? Is the OC running 24/7?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Care to share your settings? Is the OC running 24/7?


I use ZenStates for OC


CPU LLC level 3 w/ extreme VRM phase. your mileage could be different since different silicone has different electrical behaviour









yes it runs 24/7 but not on full load all the time

you might also want to increase the SoC voltage to 1.05v or maybe 1.1v if you're unable to get your RAM runs at its speed (3200). there is also ProcODT, i set it on 53.3Ohms. again, your mileage could be different


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My old 1700 did 3700 at 1.165V.

Might have been a good chip.









6850K over Ryzen any day if you're gaming TBH/IMHO.


----------



## kmac20

So hey, I've never had this issue before, but prime95 keeps crashing. Like, not crashing the system but the program itself is crashing.

I know its not the memory, I did memtest86 at 2133 RAM speed ALL NIGHTand got no errors. Furthermore, it was crashing when I was JUST stressing the CPU yesterday, so I'm almost 100% sure its not the memory.

I did a blend torture test this morning. It lasted maybe 30-60 minutes before crashing. Yesterday it was crashing after like., 5-10 minutes. Again the system itself is not crashing, just p95. My temps aren't hitting any higher than 75 and the OC is 3800 at 1.3v currently.

I haven't really encountered this problem before. I'm going to assume it means my OC is unstable, even though the computer continues running fine. I also ran cinebench for awhile this morning and nothing.

Do you guys think that its a problem with p95 itself or with my overclock? And again it was crashing faster when I was doing the hartest CPU stress test with very little ram when the ram was at 3066. I only ran memtest 86 at 2133 but since that was overnight for over 6 hours I'm going to say the memory is error free. I guess its possible that it could be the mem OC but once again: prime95 was crashing when I was NOT stressing the ram and ONLY the CPU.

So, instability, or an issue with p95? I might give OCCT a try, but I prefer to stress test hard with p95. Someone lemme know if they've had this pop up. The PC isn't displaying signs of instability since I got the volts up to here, but as you all know anecdotally that means almost nothing.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My old 1700 did 3700 at 1.165V.
> 
> Might have been a good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6850K over Ryzen any day if you're gaming TBH/IMHO.


My broadwell rig is more than a year old and is more of a datacenter/gaming rig though I use it for multimedia. I got the ryzen build mostly for multimedia. Still torn between 1700 and 1700X. Tempted to get the X as I am not comfortable to run 1700 non X @3.8Ghz 24/7 and running 60-70% load most of the time. Would you recommend running 1700 OCed and running 24/7?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> AC: Unity runs fine on Ryzen


Nice. I want the 12 cores but 8 cores might be enuf. W3 uses all cores and threads of my sandy. Starting to hate on ht.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> My broadwell rig is more than a year old and is more of a datacenter/gaming rig though I use it for multimedia. I got the ryzen build mostly for multimedia. Still torn between 1700 and 1700X. Tempted to get the X as I am not comfortable to run 1700 non X @3.8Ghz 24/7 and running 60-70% load most of the time. Would you recommend running 1700 OCed and running 24/7?


That is not a issue at all. The 1700 can run 100% 24/7 OCed as long as it is stable.


----------



## kmac20

Anyone able to comment on p95 crashing? Again not crashing the system just he program itself crashing. Temps are fine, load 100%, memory tested overnight with memtest no errors. Am I right to assume stability or should I try like AIDA64 or OCCT (do people still use OCCT?)


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> My broadwell rig is more than a year old and is more of a datacenter/gaming rig though I use it for multimedia. I got the ryzen build mostly for multimedia. Still torn between 1700 and 1700X. Tempted to get the X as I am not comfortable to run 1700 non X @3.8Ghz 24/7 and running 60-70% load most of the time. Would you recommend running 1700 OCed and running 24/7?


I'm running my 1700 at 3.8 @ 1.312 volts 24/7. If you have the cooling it is not an issue as mine tops out at 61C on air cooling under 100% loads. Since the X is only $20 more it will do it even easier and you will not be using the Wraith cooler that comes with the 1700 anyway.

@SuperZan This ram is dual rank so will not go as high as single rank will, but I read somewhere that it is faster at lower speeds so it is a wash. Plus it is 4 sticks. Methinks it is pretty good where it is but of course will try to get it higher.

EDIT: I never had any luck with P95 and use IBT AVX. It is fast and my systems are stable after passing it on very high and 20 passes. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## Mega Man

Sounds to me like you are not stable. But idk


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody regret getting the 1700X or vice versa? I get mixed replies from people who got 1700 or 1700X. Some would say 1700X oc to 3.8Ghz fire and forget kinda OC 24/7 is much more stable than the 1700 non X ver. Any thoughts on this? Really stuck on this decision, though I already ordered a 1700 non X, the retailer shop would gladly replace it with an X version for only 20 bux more.


For 20 bucks I would get the 'X'. It's better to be out a few bucks than to always wonder 'what if' and regret your purchase for however long you keep your system.


----------



## wooshna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> My broadwell rig is more than a year old and is more of a datacenter/gaming rig though I use it for multimedia. I got the ryzen build mostly for multimedia. Still torn between 1700 and 1700X. Tempted to get the X as I am not comfortable to run 1700 non X @3.8Ghz 24/7 and running 60-70% load most of the time. Would you recommend running 1700 OCed and running 24/7?


i've been running my 1700 at 3.9ghz with 1.38v 24/7 now for atleast a month. Though i do have it under water so temps are never really high. No stability issues whatsoever.


----------



## nhanphan1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Might be worth weighing up the cost of selling the 6850K versus going all out on a new Ryzen build, they are fairly similar, both with their good and bad points.
> 
> Ryzen gaming performance is *very* dependent on RAM speed, so you're going to have to make sure to get a popular high speed kit with that, X99 is less so dependent due to Quad Channel. For what the Intel HEDT kills in gaming, Ryzen easily passes in encoding and code compilation.


Cost is always a good point to consider, although for me it is not a big issue, and I love trying out new tech, have not used AMD since Athlon (like forever). I don't game that much anymore, but I occasionally do video editing. And yes, I am fully aware of ryzen ccx structure needing fast RAM to unlock full potential


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys on HWinfo64 what Cpu package power should i be seeing while stress testing on my 1700X @ 3950 1,387 vcore ?


----------



## nhanphan1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My old 1700 did 3700 at 1.165V.
> 
> Might have been a good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6850K over Ryzen any day if you're gaming TBH/IMHO.


3.7 ghz at 1.16V, that sounds too good to be true









I game at 3440x1440 so the CPU is no the bottleneck anyway. Let's see if the the extra 2 cores will help for video editing.


----------



## kmac20

My chip was doing 37 at 1.25 not a single problem. Once I tried bumping it to 3800 it required a large voltage increase (large to me at least).

I have no issues with running it over clocked 24/7 for now until I delve into pstates because the temperature at idle stays low and to me that's the biggest long term killer of chips, not the actual speed they're set to. And if it's within AMDs specified thermals values and voltage I see no issues with this at all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hey guys on HWinfo64 what Cpu package power should i be seeing while stress testing on my 1700X @ 3950 1,387 vcore ?


Wild a$$ guess 160 to 210 depending on what test.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wild a$$ guess 160 to 210 depending on what test.


Thanks i was getting 182W and was thinking it might be too high.


----------



## Nautilus

Guys can you rate Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K7 vs ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero in terms of overclocking?

Also how close will R7 1800x gonna be to Kaby Lake/Coffee Lake IPC when pushed to 4.0Ghz and 3600ish ram? I'd love to see a CPU-Z single thread benchmark screenshot showing your score.


----------



## AlphaC

ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero is a better board in terms of CPU overclocking.

The CH VI Hero is using 8x 40A TI NexFETS , while the K7 uses 6x 40A IR3553 Powerstages with a weak VRM heatsink.

Overall the IPC of Ryzen 7 is about 10% behind Kaby Lake. If you mean overall performance then it depends on the application. If it's single threaded or only using up to 4 threads a 5GHz Kaby Lake CPU can be up to 37% faster than a 4GHz Ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

While ROG Crosshair VI VS Gigabyte K7 is not close on paper, and will favor the Asus, remember that overclocking these chips is still bound to the individual capabilities of each CPU. So no, I disagree with the claims that ROG is better for overclocking.

Same headroom on my K7 and the CH6. Same on DICE and Water. LN2 is where they will separate. But that is just due to the VCore headroom of the CH6.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys can you rate Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K7 vs ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero in terms of overclocking?
> 
> Also how close will R7 1800x gonna be to Kaby Lake/Coffee Lake IPC when pushed to 4.0Ghz and 3600ish ram? I'd love to see a CPU-Z single thread benchmark screenshot showing your score.


485 single 5246 multi @ 4225 mhz cl 14 3200


----------



## mus1mus

4225









New BIOS and better headroom now?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New BIOS and better headroom now?


Gameboost lvl 4









Edit: don't remember which bios

EDIT 2: I really should revisit gameboost - I need to find out what kind of black magic it used to stabliize core 5 . Temps weren't bad and I don't think core v was outrageous either.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New BIOS and better headroom now?
> 
> 
> 
> Gameboost lvl 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: don't remember which bios
> 
> EDIT 2: I really should revisit gameboost - I need to find out what kind of black magic it used to stabliize core 5 . Temps weren't bad and I don't think core v was outrageous either.
Click to expand...

Very nice!

No plans for the Team Cup with that 1800X? I can spare that one for you if you want. But since we are actually down on that stage, I will have to run LN2.









Might also be hitting your 1150 scores there.


----------



## Janick

P.S. Realised that I've posted in the wrong thread. Apologies.

Hello people, I require help and advice from you guys.

I currently own Ryzen 5 1400 and Ryzen 5 1600X

My specs are:
Mobo - Asus B350m-a
Memory - G.skill DDR4 3200 CL16 running at 2933mhz
SSD - Samsung 960 evo 1TB
GPU - Gigabyte Nvidia GTX1070 g1 gaming
Monitor - Acer predator 27" IPS g-sync enabled

- Managed to OC R1400 to 3.95ghz stable at 1.4175v
- OC R1600X to 4.0ghz stable at 1.4v

1) The OC difference in both chips is not significant. May I ask which chip would reap better performance in terms of gaming? I play FPS games such as battlefield, playerunknown battleground and csgo and occasional dota.

I play at 1440p mostly at high settings. Would the performance difference between the two chips be huge enough for me to choose one over the other? Or would it be rational to choose the cheaper R1400 as the clock speed is about the same, prolly at a trade-off of few frames? I intend to use this rig for 4-5 years.

2) I've tried using Asus zenstates for my power-saving downclocking configuration as my mobo doesn't support Pstate OC. On my R1600X, I set it as,

P0: 40x - 1.4V
P1: 30x - 1.0625V
P2: 20x - 0.8875V

I monitored the clock speed across the cores via HWinfo and they did scale to my configuration. However, the voltage across all the cores is shown as 1.4V still and it doesn't appear to have reduced the voltage. Is this normal? I have tried both Ryzen balanced and High performance plans with min processor state set to 5%. Both didn't help either. Am I missing something here?

3) is there any rule of thumb as to the clock speed and voltage to be set for P1 and P2? Do I have to run a stability test for the P1 and P2 clock speeds and voltage?

Sorry for so many questions. Been trying to figure this out as this is my first time OC on AMD. Hope for some kind soul to help me on this! Thanks!


----------



## bardacuda

If you plan to upgrade the CPU later when Zen2 or Zen3 come out then maybe keep the 1400, but the 1600 will stay relevant longer.

I haven't used ZenStates so I can't help you with that.


----------



## Janick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> If you plan to upgrade the CPU later when Zen2 or Zen3 come out then maybe keep the 1400, but the 1600 will stay relevant longer.
> 
> I haven't used ZenStates so I can't help you with that.


Thanks!

As to Asus zenstates software, any one able to shed some light on the consistent and common VID I'm seeing throughout the cores despite the downclocking being in effect?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janick*
> 
> P.S. Realised that I've posted in the wrong thread. Apologies.
> 
> Hello people, I require help and advice from you guys.
> 
> I currently own Ryzen 5 1400 and Ryzen 5 1600X
> 
> My specs are:
> Mobo - Asus B350m-a
> Memory - G.skill DDR4 3200 CL16 running at 2933mhz
> SSD - Samsung 960 evo 1TB
> GPU - Gigabyte Nvidia GTX1070 g1 gaming
> Monitor - Acer predator 27" IPS g-sync enabled
> 
> - Managed to OC R1400 to 3.95ghz stable at 1.4175v
> - OC R1600X to 4.0ghz stable at 1.4v
> 
> 1) The OC difference in both chips is not significant. May I ask which chip would reap better performance in terms of gaming? I play FPS games such as battlefield, playerunknown battleground and csgo and occasional dota.
> 
> I play at 1440p mostly at high settings. Would the performance difference between the two chips be huge enough for me to choose one over the other? Or would it be rational to choose the cheaper R1400 as the clock speed is about the same, prolly at a trade-off of few frames? I intend to use this rig for 4-5 years.
> 
> 2) I've tried using Asus zenstates for my power-saving downclocking configuration as my mobo doesn't support Pstate OC. On my R1600X, I set it as,
> 
> P0: 40x - 1.4V
> P1: 30x - 1.0625V
> P2: 20x - 0.8875V
> 
> I monitored the clock speed across the cores via HWinfo and they did scale to my configuration. However, the voltage across all the cores is shown as 1.4V still and it doesn't appear to have reduced the voltage. Is this normal? I have tried both Ryzen balanced and High performance plans with min processor state set to 5%. Both didn't help either. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 3) is there any rule of thumb as to the clock speed and voltage to be set for P1 and P2? Do I have to run a stability test for the P1 and P2 clock speeds and voltage?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions. Been trying to figure this out as this is my first time OC on AMD. Hope for some kind soul to help me on this! Thanks!


Firstly the chips . If I were you I would keep the 1600 x ( or get a non x 1600 as they are the same chip other than xfr).. The price difference is small so stay with more cores ...why because more is better







.

I am also doing p state overclock for the first time. I have heard one should *only adjust the P0 FID* and leave VID alone. Use offset voltage to get to your desired voltage ( VID + offset ) . Increase load line to adjust for v droop . That is what I have done . Used Ryzen balanced setting with min processor state set to 20 %. It works for me.


----------



## Janick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Firstly the chips . If I were you I would keep the 1600 x ( or get a non x 1600 as they are the same chip other than xfr).. The price difference is small so stay with more cores ...why because more is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am also doing p state overclock for the first time. I have heard one should *only adjust the P0 FID* and leave VID alone. Use offset voltage to get to your desired voltage ( VID + offset ) . Increase load line to adjust for v droop . That is what I have done . Used Ryzen balanced setting with min processor state set to 20 %. It works for me.


Thanks!

As for Asus Zenstates, there is no option to select FID/VID nor input of offset voltage. Vcore voltage are all at 1.4V.

https://imageshack.com/i/povh6Anwj

As for v droop settings within Bios, I'm not able to locate it in Bios. What I do have available under AI Tweaker are:

AI Overclock Tuner
Memory Frequency
Customer CPU Core Ratio
EPU Power Saving Mode
OC Tuner
Performance Bias
DRAM Timing Control
VDDCR CPU Voltage
VDDCR SOC Voltage
DRAM Voltage
1.05V SG Voltage
2.5V SB Voltage
CPU 1.80V Voltage
VTTDDR Voltage
VPP_MEM Voltage

- Under DIGI+ VRM
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration (Is this the one?)
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control
VDD CR CPU Switching Frequency


----------



## 99belle99

Is this a genuine price or a pricing mistake.
http://www.microcenter.com/product/476003/Ryzen_7_1800X_36_GHz_8_Core_AM4_Boxed_Processor

I will be going to America next month and might pick one up when I'm there. Do you get charged sales tax as it is in America and if so how much?


----------



## kmac20

Yes it is, and yes you do, it depends on which state. It varies wildly from state to state.

It will probably drop or be on sale while you're here. I know for example that the 1600 is currently 189 at my microcenter, and I just bought a 1700 for 269. So that seems like a reasonable price at microcenter but they have sales and I'm sure that as soon as Intel drops Coffee that they will probably have a sale on Ryzen.

Also if you buy it with a motherboard you get a 30$ discount.


----------



## polkfan

Plus Microcenter has combos so if you get a board too they might take 40$ off the price even after the already great deals


----------



## VeritronX

With the 1400 vs 1600X, the 1400 has only half the cache enabled while the 1600X has all the cache enabled and high default clocks. The cache has a noticeable impact on game performance.


----------



## chew*

For those of you stuck with the multi bug on a manual OC @ 15.5x or 22x ( which is usually based on your power plan choice ) I have managed to pin it down and duplicate it across vendors boards. Seems newer chips have it...older do not combined with some MS update.

I will post up bootable workarounds as i figure them out as windows ocing is a less than desireable way to deal with it.

Currently on c6h which has it with a PRO 1700x.

Already posted a taichi workaround.


----------



## hurricane28

I had this issue on my ryzen 1600 but it got solved by BIOS 9920. Guess it didn't solve it for everyone.

I don't have this weird temp reading in hardwareinfo64 and aida64 anymore after latest updates, perhaps it was software after all? I didn't keep track but i believe i don't see this issue for over a week now and i use my PC on a daily basis. Maybe my fan header issues are gone as well? Hmm, i will try tomorrow if i finally can use my motherboard pwm header again.


----------



## Alexium

Hi there. May I join the club?


----------



## Anty

If you hit 4GHz









Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## hotstocks

Chew,
Have you figured out the freezing for 3 - 30 seconds in Realbench Stress tests (and IBT sometimes)?
I've tried everything and still can't figure it out, not a HUGE issue because only happens in those stress tests
on my 100% stable system. C6H, Sam 950 nvme, 4x8 b.die at 3333 stilts fast, 1000w Corsair psu, Corsair H100i cooler,
MSI GTX 1080Ti. System at 3950mhz 1.4v llc3 , vsoc 1.18v, dram 1.41v. Passes memtest HCI overnight or 1000% as well
as every cpu test for hours, but still those freezes of mouse and whole system then recovery like nothing happened is
weird, even the clock stops.


----------



## chew*

I ran into that with dual rank Hynix.

Anyway for those curious or not curious here is how Ryzen 7 Pro 1700x stacks up in the max overclocking department.

It's interesting with less volts but I am to busy to test it much atm.


----------



## kmac20

Chew what kinda cooler are you using out of curiosity?


----------



## chew*

Im pretty sure those temps are wrong but its a swiftech h220 x2 with a apogee drive x2 and different fans installed.


----------



## sakae48

i somehow want 240mm AIO too.. but i couldn't use my lovely 38mm thick fan anymore








2x 38mm fans + rads = less drive bay = less storage









anyway i found a new job for my pc whenever it renders something. it becomes a hairdryer too


----------



## chew*

I would not quite consider it an AIO.

Expandable aio maybe.

Sterotypical aio use aluminum radiators and are for the most part non serviceable/replaceable parts.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not quite consider it an AIO.
> 
> Expandable aio maybe.
> 
> Sterotypical aio use aluminum radiators and are for the most part non serviceable/replaceable parts.


Just so. It's technically an AIO in that all the parts you need are in one unit, but it's effectively a simple loop. Expandable, refillable/flushable, and with superior performance relative to CLC's in its rad class. I've been super pleased with mine ever since I got it. Had one unit that developed an anomalous leak due to a bad fitting and rather than send me the new fitting I requested (as nothing in the PC had been damaged) they sent me a new kit. Can't be mad about that.


----------



## Gdourado

Hi,
I am starting to put together my shopping list for an itx ryzen build.
I already got the case.
I will go for the Asrock Fatality x370 itx with a Ryzen 1700.
Now I need to pick the memory.
I know that at launch, me,Roy support was pretty bad with ryzen.
How is the current situation?
I am looking at running DDR4 at 3200 with the best timings I can.
How is support for Corsair LPX memory currently? 3200 no problem?
Or is the ryzen optimized FlareX a must?

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## kmac20

I have Corsair LPX Vengeance and it runs at 3066 no issues but I haven't tried to up the volts or change anything yet so I'm not sure if it'll go faster. I know a few people out there have gotten it at 3200 I'm not sure who though.

I posted a link to a reddit thread where people have posted every single type of memory they've used and what chip it is (and I think what its running at) so if you're dying for samsung B-die this would be the thread to read:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I have Corsair LPX Vengeance and it runs at 3066 no issues but I haven't tried to up the volts or change anything yet so I'm not sure if it'll go faster. I know a few people out there have gotten it at 3200 I'm not sure who though.
> 
> I posted a link to a reddit thread where people have posted every single type of memory they've used and what chip it is (and I think what its running at) so if you're dying for samsung B-die this would be the thread to read:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/%5B/URL
> 
> looks like there's some update on their products?


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I have Corsair LPX Vengeance and it runs at 3066 no issues but I haven't tried to up the volts or change anything yet so I'm not sure if it'll go faster. I know a few people out there have gotten it at 3200 I'm not sure who though.
> 
> I posted a link to a reddit thread where people have posted every single type of memory they've used and what chip it is (and I think what its running at) so if you're dying for samsung B-die this would be the thread to read:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


I was reading the reddit thread you linked, but I don't really get it.
To have maximum Ryzen compatibility, the best memory is Samsung B Chips?
The other chips can be hit or miss in regard to speed?


----------



## kmac20

Since the agesa updates it's less of an issue and my memory runs at 3066 (listed as 3200 but it's hynix so whatever) but there could have been updates or anything. This is just stuff users have posted and the OP put on the list. It has a link to the program to check there and I can't remember if I even checked mine with it or not.

But yes everyone says Samsung b die is the best, although I have hynix (Corsair vengeance LPX). That program shows mainly the type of die, not (I believe) what speeds they've been confirmed to run at since everyone might get a different result with regards to overclock.

@sakae48 from what I see on that picture you linked it appears it does say single sided does it not? Or are you saying that that's the info the program gave you and that it is not the same as what is on the list? I'd go with whatever the program tells you as you are probably right there is a good chance that they might have manufactured your DIMMs in a different way than what was listed in the post. Perhaps your DIMMs had a different date of manufacturer and perhaps they updated it or perhaps just that batch was done differently for any number of reasons (different factory, cheaper that way, etc could be a hundred reasons why).

As far as I know there isn't really a big difference between single or dual rank it just has to do with there being chips on one or both sides of the DIMM. It has no performance impact (aside from such a small one it might as well be imaginary) so if you want Samsung b die would be more worried about it being Samsung b die than anything in regards to rank.

I don't post on Reddit but I found it awhile back and figured it was a useful piece of information people should see if they can use it.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Since the agesa updates it's less of an issue and my memory runs at 3066 (listed as 3200 but it's hynix so whatever) but there could have been updates or anything. This is just stuff users have posted and the OP put on the list. It has a link to the program to check there and I can't remember if I even checked mine with it or not.
> 
> But yes everyone says Samsung b die is the best, although I have hynix (Corsair vengeance LPX). That program shows mainly the type of die, not (I believe) what speeds they've been confirmed to run at since everyone might get a different result with regards to overclock.
> 
> I don't post on Reddit but I found it awhile back and figured it was a useful piece of information people should see if they can use it.


Ok, so from what I understand, if I get a kit that is rated at 3200 DDR4 and has Samsung B chips, it will probably run at 3200.
If I get a kit that is rated at the same 3200 but has Hynix chips it might not reach that speed and stay at 3066 for example.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Since the agesa updates it's less of an issue and my memory runs at 3066 (listed as 3200 but it's hynix so whatever) but there could have been updates or anything. This is just stuff users have posted and the OP put on the list. It has a link to the program to check there and I can't remember if I even checked mine with it or not.
> 
> But yes everyone says Samsung b die is the best, although I have hynix (Corsair vengeance LPX). That program shows mainly the type of die, not (I believe) what speeds they've been confirmed to run at since everyone might get a different result with regards to overclock.
> 
> @sakae48 from what I see on that picture you linked it appears it does say single sided does it not? Or are you saying that that's the info the program gave you and that it is not the same as what is on the list? I'd go with whatever the program tells you as you are probably right there is a good chance that they might have manufactured your DIMMs in a different way than what was listed in the post. Perhaps your DIMMs had a different date of manufacturer and perhaps they updated it or perhaps just that batch was done differently for any number of reasons (different factory, cheaper that way, etc could be a hundred reasons why).
> 
> As far as I know there isn't really a big difference between single or dual rank it just has to do with there being chips on one or both sides of the DIMM. It has no performance impact (aside from such a small one it might as well be imaginary) so if you want Samsung b die would be more worried about it being Samsung b die than anything in regards to rank.
> 
> I don't post on Reddit but I found it awhile back and figured it was a useful piece of information people should see if they can use it.


yup.. mine reads as single sided and single rank while the link says double sided dual rank. could be different batch. what i know, dual rank DIMMs is harder to OC. is that right?


----------



## kmac20

Honestly aside for the physical layout of the DIMM I doubt there's much difference in overclocking them. I could be 100% wrong on that as I don't overclock memory a lot before I got this platform and I haven't really started delving into it but perhaps slightly easier. Though I doubt it's a huge if any difference

Yes with Samsung b die I believe it is far more likely that the ram will run at the speed stated. Although you have to remember anything past 2133 on the Ryzen platform is considered an overclock anyway. As for the question about hynix I believe it is less likely to run at the stated speed but again some people haven't had any problems and I got my hynix at 3066 as I said although some others have gotten them at 3200. And this is with just the xmp profiles I haven't changed voltage or overclock in any manual way past setting the xmp profile to 3066.

I also don't really care if it's at 3066 vs 3200 as the difference can only really be seen in 1) synthetic benchmarks 2) gaming ONLY WHEN YOU ARE NOT GPU BOTTLRNECKED (so if you look at some benchmarks you only really start to see a difference in memory speeds affecting performance at very high end GPUs like 1080Ti and up and even then the difference jumps are most noticeable from 2133 to 3200 and then a smaller jump from 3200 to 4000) and 3) even then the huge price increase from like 2666-3200 range to the 4000 speed is definitely not worth the price premium, even on ryzen. That's just this guy's opinion on memory though based on benchmarks I've seen. So if it's at 3066 vs 3200 I would not be, and am not, worried at all.

I think it's just like luck to an extent more than anything. Silicon lottery type deal. But again I am by no means an expert at memory overclocking so I could be wrong on some of this stuff. Just basing it off of the knowledge I have.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Honestly aside for the physical layout of the DIMM I doubt there's much difference in overclocking them. I could be 100% wrong on that as I don't overclock memory a lot before I got this platform and I haven't really started delving into it but perhaps slightly easier. Though I doubt it's a huge if any difference
> 
> Yes with Samsung b die I believe it is far more likely that the ram will run at the speed stated. Although you have to remember anything past 2133 on the Ryzen platform is considered an overclock anyway. As for the question about hynix I believe it is less likely to run at the stated speed but again some people haven't had any problems and I got my hynix at 3066 as I said although some others have gotten them at 3200. And this is with just the xmp profiles I haven't changed voltage or overclock in any manual way past setting the xmp profile to 3066.
> 
> I also don't really care if it's at 3066 vs 3200 as the difference can only really be seen in 1) synthetic benchmarks 2) gaming ONLY WHEN YOU ARE NOT GPU BOTTLRNECKED (so if you look at some benchmarks you only really start to see a difference in memory speeds affecting performance at very high end GPUs like 1080Ti and up and even then the difference jumps are most noticeable from 2133 to 3200 and then a smaller jump from 3200 to 4000) and 3) even then the huge price increase from like 2666-3200 range to the 4000 speed is definitely not worth the price premium, even on ryzen. That's just this guy's opinion on memory though based on benchmarks I've seen. So if it's at 3066 vs 3200 I would not be, and am not, worried at all.
> 
> I think it's just like luck to an extent more than anything. Silicon lottery type deal. But again I am by no means an expert at memory overclocking so I could be wrong on some of this stuff. Just basing it off of the knowledge I have.


Past experience on the FX platform Single = higher frequency with tighter timings but less performance vs dual not sure how that applies to Ryzen. B-die FTW is about the only thing I'd be confident in saying.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Past experience on the FX platform Single = higher frequency with tighter timings but less performance vs dual not sure how that applies to Ryzen. B-die FTW is about the only thing I'd be confident in saying.


A French article showing that dual rank is faster than single when using same settings

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/958-7/impact-ranks.html


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> A French article showing that dual rank is faster than single when using same settings
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/958-7/impact-ranks.html


Mmm sadly he didn't compare with 4x Dual rank (which I have)


----------



## kmac20

Are you talking about your FX chip or another platform? Because as far as I know ryzen only has dual channel.

Also can you clarify how you can have higher frequency and tighter timings but less performance? I'm just curious if I understood what you were saying correctly (I think I do but I'm not sure).

Once again I'm not a memory expert so I appreciate some knowledge gained!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm talking about 4 dimm dual rank...not quad channel.


----------



## LuciferX

New BIOS for Asrock X370 Fat GP and Taichi (New AGESA?)



If somebody is testing it, please share what's new / good / bad / ugly


----------



## Gdourado

Looking at building a Ryzen 1700 ITX.
The 1700 is a 65w CPU.
But how about overclock?
How are the temps and the cooling requirements at 3.9 or 4 GHz all core OC?
Will it be achievable in ITX?

Cheers!


----------



## VeritronX

It's the same chip as the 1800X, binned for lower clocks. If you overclock it's power consumption jumps, especially going for 4ghz. Still not much different than a 5Ghz+ 7700K for power draw but the VRM and their cooling designs leave a bit to be desired on the Ryzen ITX boards we have so far. I'm not sure if the new gigabyte and asrock boards are even better than the biostar one we got first in that regard, and that board is noticably cheaper.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> It's the same chip as the 1800X, binned for lower clocks. If you overclock it's power consumption jumps, especially going for 4ghz. Still not much different than a 5Ghz+ 7700K for power draw but the VRM and their cooling designs leave a bit to be desired on the Ryzen ITX boards we have so far. I'm not sure if the new gigabyte and asrock boards are even better than the biostar one we got first in that regard, and that board is noticably cheaper.


I am looking at the Asrock Fatality ITX.
From the specs it has an 8 phase VRM.
I would like 4ghz.
But if I go for the Node 202, it might be a challenge as cooler height is limited to 56mm.
So I am asking about how much temps rise in Ryzen with OC.

Cheers!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I am looking at the Asrock Fatality ITX.
> From the specs it has an 8 phase VRM.
> I would like 4ghz.
> But if I go for the Node 202, it might be a challenge as cooler height is limited to 56mm.
> So I am asking about how much temps rise in Ryzen with OC.
> 
> Cheers!


Its 3+2 with doubled up vcore components, making it worse for voltage regulation than a 6+2 even if it can push the same amount of current/power. You will likely not be pushing 4ghz with one.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its 3+2 with doubled up vcore components, making it worse for voltage regulation than a 6+2 even if it can push the same amount of current/power. You will likely not be pushing 4ghz with one.


Thank you for the insight on the VRM.
So I gather it will not be a great board to overclock, right?
Realistically, if cooling was not the issue on the cpu, could the board by itself push the 1700 to 4ghz?
Or is it just not a beefy enough VRM for such goal?

Cheers


----------



## miklkit

Got a riddle for you. I tried for 3200 again yesterday and it booted into win10 fine and seemed ok but failed Y-Cruncher. Ok fine. So I reset it to 2933. After it turned on and off 5 times or so it reset the bios to default. Well I saved the profile, except that it wiped the saved profiles too. So I slowly brought it back up to speed and saved it to a usb stick this time, then tried for 2933 again. It reset the bios and it does so every time I try it again at 2933. It runs fine at 2667 with loose timings.

There must be a setting I missed somewhere. Gearswap and gearswap alt are disabled as are power down and gear down. What else might I have missed?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thank you for the insight on the VRM.
> So I gather it will not be a great board to overclock, right?
> Realistically, if cooling was not the issue on the cpu, could the board by itself push the 1700 to 4ghz?
> Or is it just not a beefy enough VRM for such goal?
> 
> Cheers


You can try. But our VRM temp measurements for the X370 Pro are around 80/95c under load at any LLC Level. So a weaker VRM is most likely gonna suffer more.


----------



## VeritronX

If I was to go for a Ryzen ITX system (and I've seriously considered it) I'd go for a 1600 and overclock or a 1600X, or possibly a 1700 overclocked with SMT disabled (8 cores 8 threads).. and I'd make sure to get 3200C14 samsung b-die memory and tweak it to help add performance.

I can test my 1700 with 8C8T or 6C12T at it's current 3.975ghz 1.416V 3200 low latency if you want, just let me know what tests you want to see.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Got a riddle for you. I tried for 3200 again yesterday and it booted into win10 fine and seemed ok but failed Y-Cruncher. Ok fine. So I reset it to 2933. After it turned on and off 5 times or so it reset the bios to default. Well I saved the profile, except that it wiped the saved profiles too. So I slowly brought it back up to speed and saved it to a usb stick this time, then tried for 2933 again. It reset the bios and it does so every time I try it again at 2933. It runs fine at 2667 with loose timings.
> 
> There must be a setting I missed somewhere. Gearswap and gearswap alt are disabled as are power down and gear down. What else might I have missed?


I found the easiest way to get memory working at 2933/3200 is to set the highest speed that boots at auto, record the timings from Ryzen timing checker, set all timings in UEFI according to that, then set 2933 or 3200 and tweak from there.


----------



## hurricane28

Its even easier if you have CH6 motherboard. I just loaded 3466 MHz profile and its stable as a rock for over a month now. I can even run 3600 MHz if i want to.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its even easier if you have CH6 motherboard. I just loaded 3466 MHz profile and its stable as a rock for over a month now. I can even run 3600 MHz if i want to.


Highly chip dependant. I have 12. None can pass real stability. And none can cold boot.


----------



## SaccoSVD

For the heads up:

I have been running 100% stable for months now. Then I decided to try the AI suite again to see if it's true it adds instability.

And just so you know, yes it does. The system blackscreened while testing 10x small IBT AVX. Whereas without the AI suite running I could run 25 x IBT AVX custom (55Gb RAM) without any troubles. The crash happened quite soon and it was quite clear the AI suite was the culprit.

So there you go, for those of you using the AI suite...just uninstall that POS or your system might never be stable and you'll never know why.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> If I was to go for a Ryzen ITX system (and I've seriously considered it) I'd go for a 1600 and overclock or a 1600X, or possibly a 1700 overclocked with SMT disabled (8 cores 8 threads).. and I'd make sure to get 3200C14 samsung b-die memory and tweak it to help add performance.
> 
> I can test my 1700 with 8C8T or 6C12T at it's current 3.975ghz 1.416V 3200 low latency if you want, just let me know what tests you want to see.


Thanks for the offer.
I am just looking at temperature data.
How much cooling an oc 1700 needs.
Can you share your cooling setup and what Temps you get while gaming?

Thanks.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I found the easiest way to get memory working at 2933/3200 is to set the highest speed that boots at auto, record the timings from Ryzen timing checker, set all timings in UEFI according to that, then set 2933 or 3200 and tweak from there.


It went to 2933 right away when I put it together and I was able to tighten up the timings and it passed the tests on the first try. Now it won't even boot into the bios at those settings. It will actually boot into windows at 3200 but crashes at 2933. I'm thinking there must be a setting I forgot to tweak.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Highly chip dependant. *I have 12. None can pass real stability. And none can cold boot*.


Care to explain? I have no issues so far with my CPU, motherboard and RAM setup. Cold boot is no problem as long as i don't unplug the power cord. I had some fan header issues but it seems that they are a thing of the past with the new HARDWAREINFO64 and Aida64 updates but i am still testing. So far i haven't got any issues like ridiculous temp readings and obnoxious fan speeds.
But then again, i am on ryzen 1600 and i recon that you running 1700?


----------



## miklkit

Silly me.







I input the timings on the package the ram came in and it booted right up. Then put in the tighter timings and it is running fine again. It didn't like something about "auto" settings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It went to 2933 right away when I put it together and I was able to tighten up the timings and it passed the tests on the first try. Now it won't even boot into the bios at those settings. It will actually boot into windows at 3200 but crashes at 2933. I'm thinking there must be a setting I forgot to tweak.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I input the timings on the package the ram came in and it booted right up. Then put in the tighter timings and it is running fine again. It didn't like something about "auto" settings.


Auto settings are pretty bad on the newer AGESA. I could just fire and forget 2933 on 1.0.0.4a, on 1.0.0.6 I cant let it use auto settings or it blows a few of the timings so far out that it will not boot.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I input the timings on the package the ram came in and it booted right up. Then put in the tighter timings and it is running fine again. It didn't like something about "auto" settings.


Cheers! Sometimes it's the simplest things..


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Care to explain? I have no issues so far with my CPU, motherboard and RAM setup. Cold boot is no problem as long as i don't unplug the power cord. I had some fan header issues but it seems that they are a thing of the past with the new HARDWAREINFO64 and Aida64 updates but i am still testing. So far i haven't got any issues like ridiculous temp readings and obnoxious fan speeds.
> But then again, i am on ryzen 1600 and i recon that you running 1700?


I have all the chips. The explanation is simple....you can have all the motherboards...you can have the best ram...neither dictate what speed you can run memory wise "real stability".

It boils down to the cpu.

My c6h...nor any of my boards nor any of my 3600 kits can magically make the cpu imc better.

If you can...consider yourself lucky it means you got a golden imc...not a superior motherboard.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have all the chips. The explanation is simple....you can have all the motherboards...you can have the best ram...neither dictate what speed you can run memory wise "real stability".
> 
> It boils down to the cpu.
> 
> My c6h...nor any of my boards nor any of my 3600 kits can magically make the cpu imc better.
> 
> If you can...consider yourself lucky it means you got a golden imc...not a superior motherboard.


What about good combo? I mean, performance is only as high as its weakest link right? If one of these components is not capable than there is nothing you can do basically.

But then again, i do seem to have good luck with CPU imc. My previous FX chip was not much of an golden chip in clock speed but the imc was rather good. Same for this chip, i can clock up to 4 GHz with 3466 MHz ram but it takes too much voltage for my liking and cooling capacity. Of course my 360 mm cooler can easily cool this chip at any given clock speed but that would translate in 100% fan noise and i need ear protection during game play or video editing..


----------



## SuperZan

When many people with the same cpu-motherboard-ram combos have differing results (as we've seen on AM4) then the variability of IMC's is the most obvious 'weakest link' (along with RAM IC based on the evidence).


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah i guess so.

So i should consider myself lucky? I am never that lucky and never win something lol.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have all the chips. The explanation is simple....you can have all the motherboards...you can have the best ram...neither dictate what speed you can run memory wise "real stability".
> 
> It boils down to the cpu.
> 
> My c6h...nor any of my boards nor any of my 3600 kits can magically make the cpu imc better.
> 
> If you can...consider yourself lucky it means you got a golden imc...not a superior motherboard.


Chew have you noticed better integrated memory controllers on the X models of CPUs or is that overblown?


----------



## kmac20

As far as I know X versions are not binned and there is no difference aside from AMD being marketing savy. I am sure chew will confirm this.

They only sell the X models, in my opinion, to separate people from their $ by doing the overclock for them, and even pocket a bit extra cause they dont have to include a cooler.

Chew correct me if I'm wrong, but I"m 99% sure its all silicon lottery regardless of X or non X.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have all the chips. The explanation is simple....you can have all the motherboards...you can have the best ram...neither dictate what speed you can run memory wise "real stability".
> 
> It boils down to the cpu.
> 
> My c6h...nor any of my boards nor any of my 3600 kits can magically make the cpu imc better.
> 
> If you can...consider yourself lucky it means you got a golden imc...not a superior motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> What about good combo? I mean, performance is only as high as its weakest link right? If one of these components is not capable than there is nothing you can do basically.
> 
> But then again, i do seem to have good luck with CPU imc. My previous FX chip was not much of an golden chip in clock speed but the imc was rather good. Same for this chip, i can clock up to 4 GHz with 3466 MHz ram but it takes too much voltage for my liking and cooling capacity. Of course my 360 mm cooler can easily cool this chip at any given clock speed but that would translate in 100% fan noise and i need ear protection during game play or video editing..
Click to expand...

Like I always said, Giga even beats the CH6 in RAM Stability. Same chip, same sticks.

So yeah, you are lucky to get into that clock.

Try to do things manual. Profiles are fine and all tho.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't own and never going to own an Giga board again so i can't compare.

Things have changed overtime with Giga then, my 990FX Sabertooth was far superior than the Giga boards.

At first i did manually and it was stable too. I tried 3466 MHz and 3600 MHz, all worked perfectly. The profile i was revering to is done by The Stilt and everything is as fast and tight as possible. So why invent the wheel again


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> As far as I know X versions are not binned and there is no difference aside from AMD being marketing savy. I am sure chew will confirm this.
> 
> They only sell the X models, in my opinion, to separate people from their $ by doing the overclock for them, and even pocket a bit extra cause they dont have to include a cooler.
> 
> Chew correct me if I'm wrong, but I"m 99% sure its all silicon lottery regardless of X or non X.


X is binned but there are outliers. In general so far i have seen the laws of avg put 1700s @ 3.8 1700x @ 3.9 and 1800x @ 4.0.

Once again there are outliers but that is the "average" expectation.

Busy cleaning my loop adding a rad and apparently breaking my OS that I have had installed for 7 years...i knew duping my 1tb to a 4tb and partition merging was going to be annoying.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im in the same boat have all the pieces of the new case+loop but still debating when to do it lol


----------



## Performer81

Just a quick statement to Ram overclocking and IMC. I had the Gigabyte Gaming 5 and COrsair Vengeance 3200er 16GB Kit. On the Gigabyte i had no problems in runing 3333 and stock timings with this combo all day long, both stock and 1006 Bios. I then swapped to the Biostar GT7 because i got it cheap and the layout and vrm is sexy. With the same ram and cpu 3200 is nearly impossible now. WIth lowered timings and some other tweaks 3200 sometimes works but after restart the bios resets very often.








SO not only IMC also Board has much influence in overclocking. But maybe Biostar just has a voltage or timing setting wrong and it is solved with a new bios.


----------



## spyshagg

hi guys

which of these two voltages matter under full load?

SVI2TFN 1.350v

VDDRCPU 1.493v


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Dl cpuz the one tgat matches that one


----------



## sakae48

the one that reads directly on the CPU. SVI2TFN


----------



## kmac20

^ what this guy said. The top CPU section one always it's reading from the chip itself


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> As far as I know X versions are not binned and there is no difference aside from AMD being marketing savy. I am sure chew will confirm this.
> 
> They only sell the X models, in my opinion, to separate people from their $ by doing the overclock for them, and even pocket a bit extra cause they dont have to include a cooler.
> 
> Chew correct me if I'm wrong, but I"m 99% sure its all silicon lottery regardless of X or non X.


They are binned, even the small sample size of the R7 and R5 clubs here show different clock speed/voltage trends for the X chips. X chips can take a bit more voltage and scale a bit further with voltage than non-X chips.


----------



## kmac20

If chews assessment is anything to go by an extra 100mhz I wouldn't exactly consider binned.

Also the sample size collected here and by chew himself is not exactly a large enough sampling to make any assessments (and it's also a segment of people like us who tweak and modify settings to a much greater degree than even someone doing a quick overclock so the trends aren't really
indicative of anything to me). But I will stand by my statement that the x models only exist to make more money off of essentially the same chip by raising the price and by leaving out the cooler.

But hey ymmv


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> If chews assessment is anything to go by an extra 100mhz I wouldn't exactly consider binned. But hey ymmv


Ive got charts with the leaderboard data from here and the R5 club. The X series chips cluster at higher clocks and tend to have more high clock outliers.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16sYWlg33cw9X5pN09wHqz-rLwmFaxIj5aut3l_HOkyQ/edit#gid=1696151237

If anything it looks like the non-X chips are more random (less binning, less mfg cost/cheaper price) and the X chips have actually been binned for a performance target (tighter spread, more mfg cost/higher price).


----------



## Gdourado

I am curious.
For gaming at 1440p ultra settings, how much of a difference does cpu overclock make?
Does a 1700 at 4.0 give a noticeable fps difference against a stock one?

Cheers


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive got charts with the leaderboard data from here and the R5 club. The X series chips cluster at higher clocks and tend to have more high clock outliers.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16sYWlg33cw9X5pN09wHqz-rLwmFaxIj5aut3l_HOkyQ/edit#gid=1696151237
> 
> If anything it looks like the non-X chips are more random (less binning, less mfg cost/cheaper price) and the X chips have actually been binned for a performance target (tighter spread, more mfg cost/higher price).


Your charts you have needs updated







My name isn't on the R 5 one.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I am curious.
> For gaming at 1440p ultra settings, how much of a difference does cpu overclock make?
> Does a 1700 at 4.0 give a noticeable fps difference against a stock one?
> 
> Cheers


It depends on the game. My experience is that in single thread games the higher the clocks the better they run, and in modern multi thread games the 1700 doesn't know it has a load on it.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> Your charts you have needs updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name isn't on the R 5 one.


Yeah, they are a few months old at this point and adding data is a pain. If someone else wants to update it, give me a PM I guess.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody tried populating all 4 RAM slots? Is 16GBx2 better than 8GBx4? Are there any consequences doing so with 4 slots? Will it affect overclocking?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody tried populating all 4 RAM slots? Is 16GBx2 better than 8GBx4? Are there any consequences doing so with 4 slots? Will it affect overclocking?


Yes. Although, no issues on 4*8GB here up to 3333. 3466 and over can only be had with 2 sticks Single Rank sticks on my tests.

That being said, I don't have a Dual Ranked B-Dies.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive got charts with the leaderboard data from here and the R5 club. The X series chips cluster at higher clocks and tend to have more high clock outliers.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16sYWlg33cw9X5pN09wHqz-rLwmFaxIj5aut3l_HOkyQ/edit#gid=1696151237
> 
> If anything it looks like the non-X chips are more random (less binning, less mfg cost/cheaper price) and the X chips have actually been binned for a performance target (tighter spread, more mfg cost/higher price).


Plus i saw they do more frequency at lower voltages which is very nice.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I am curious.
> For gaming at 1440p ultra settings, how much of a difference does cpu overclock make?
> Does a 1700 at 4.0 give a noticeable fps difference against a stock one?
> 
> Cheers


Yes and even normal usage in windows starts to feel a lot more snappy at 3.7ghz vs stock with a 1700. High speed 3200mhz memory and OC Ryzen to 3.8-4.0 and it really does start to come close to the 7700K in most modern titles


----------



## V I P E R

Yesterday I've build a PC with AMD Ryzen 1800X, ASUS Crosshair VI Extreme and GSKILL 4x8GB 3600Mhz C16.
I've run Prime95 to check for stability @ 4Ghz with memory @ 3200Mhz. The CPU voltage that I've set in BIOS is 1,29375v with LLC3. Today I'm testing with 1.2750v and it seem stable so far 30 minutes of Prime95.
The memory couldn't run @ 3600Mhz with all 4 modules. If I use only 2 of the 4 RAM sticks they work @ 3600Mhz.

CPU is watercooled with Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO and a couple of radiators - 1 piece EK-CoolStream XE 480, 2 pieces EK-CoolStream XE 240 and 1 piece EK-CoolStream SE 240. The fans on the radiators are @ 550 rpm.

This is my first AMD system since AMD Athlon XP days, and it is very good for the money.


----------



## zanderkage

I guess i won the lotto with my cpu because it runs stable at 4.1 GHz. A beastly little R5 1400.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Yesterday I've build a PC with AMD Ryzen 1800X, ASUS Crosshair VI Extreme and GSKILL 4x8GB 3600Mhz C16.
> I've run Prime95 to check for stability @ 4Ghz with memory @ 3200Mhz. The CPU voltage that I've set in BIOS is 1,29375v with LLC3. Today I'm testing with 1.2750v and it seem stable so far 30 minutes of Prime95.
> The memory couldn't run @ 3600Mhz with all 4 modules. If I use only 2 of the 4 RAM sticks they work @ 3600Mhz.
> 
> CPU is watercooled with Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO and a couple of radiators - 1 piece EK-CoolStream XE 480, 2 pieces EK-CoolStream XE 240 and 1 piece EK-CoolStream SE 240. The fans on the radiators are @ 550 rpm.
> 
> This is my first AMD system since AMD Athlon XP days, and it is very good for the money.


Use Prime 29.2. Otherwise, looks purrty!


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Use Prime 29.2. Otherwise, looks purrty!


The Prime95 version is 29.2. I saw that this version is used for Ryzen and that is why I'm testing with it.


----------



## mus1mus

Try [email protected] or less









Temp is still very fine.


----------



## mafio

Where did you guys got these chips? 4/4.1 GHz stable at such low voltage is insane.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Where did you guys got these chips? 4/4.1 GHz stable at such low voltage is insane.


Luck.



Here's mine. Maybe if you can check yhe batch numbers before buying, look for this.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Yesterday I've build a PC with AMD Ryzen 1800X, ASUS Crosshair VI Extreme and GSKILL 4x8GB 3600Mhz C16.
> I've run Prime95 to check for stability @ 4Ghz with memory @ 3200Mhz. The CPU voltage that I've set in BIOS is 1,29375v with LLC3. Today I'm testing with 1.2750v and it seem stable so far 30 minutes of Prime95.
> The memory couldn't run @ 3600Mhz with all 4 modules. If I use only 2 of the 4 RAM sticks they work @ 3600Mhz.
> 
> CPU is watercooled with Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO and a couple of radiators - 1 piece EK-CoolStream XE 480, 2 pieces EK-CoolStream XE 240 and 1 piece EK-CoolStream SE 240. The fans on the radiators are @ 550 rpm.
> 
> This is my first AMD system since AMD Athlon XP days, and it is very good for the money.


45º full load? mine reaches 70ºc with 3x360 rads.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Where did you guys got these chips? 4/4.1 GHz stable at such low voltage is insane.


Pure luck I guess. I was waiting to buy Intel i9-7960X with ASUS Rampage VI Extreme, but they are delayed too much and decided to buy Ryzen for a few months just to play with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> 45º full load? mine reaches 70ºc with 3x360 rads.


What voltage did you use on yours for 4Ghz?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Pure luck I guess. I was waiting to buy Intel i9-7960X with ASUS Rampage VI Extreme, but they are delayed too much and decided to buy Ryzen for a few months just to play with it.
> What voltage did you use on yours for 4Ghz?


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*


Your CPU voltage is between 1.350 and 1.456. That is why your temperature is so high.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Your CPU voltage is between 1.350 and 1.456. That is why your temperature is so high.


1.350 under full load is bellow what most people here use. I'm just surprised at your temps, or at my temps.. I think my temps are more plausible? I dont know.


----------



## erso44

Well guys, I will give AMD a chance.

Bought a 1700 with MSI X370 Gaming pro carbon

Actually I´m happy.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> 1.350 under full load is bellow what most people here use. I'm just surprised at your temps, or at my temps.. I think my temps are more plausible? I dont know.


My room temp was 27C at the time of the test, and the my CPU voltage was 1.286.


----------



## kmac20

Mine is 1.31 full load for 3.8 and dolesnt even come close to that temp on a 212. Max i hit with extreme p95 setting is 75C. Is that extra 100 or so worth those temps to you?


----------



## miklkit

I just tried IBT AVX at 3.85 @ 1.312v and 62C and it failed. It needs more vcore. It's fine at 1.382.


----------



## puckducker

Hey guys, any idea why "Core Voltage" in CPUz is reporting at half of my punched in value? In HWinfo I see the Core Voltage is set at 1.281 (which is the value I keyed in), but cpu Z says the voltage is 0.643

It's not an vDroop issue or some power saving/gear down feature either, it's always half the measurement that I see in HWinfo. When the cpu is under load, that value will stay in that 0.63-0.64 range.


----------



## ITAngel

Is the AMD Ryzen 1700 @ 4.0Ghz with 1.438v is an okay voltage? Temps are 38-40C idle with fans at 743rpm and room temp @ 70F.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Hey guys, any idea why "Core Voltage" in CPUz is reporting at half of my punched in value? In HWinfo I see the Core Voltage is set at 1.281 (which is the value I keyed in), but cpu Z says the voltage is 0.643
> 
> It's not an vDroop issue or some power saving/gear down feature either, it's always half the measurement that I see in HWinfo. When the cpu is under load, that value will stay in that 0.63-0.64 range.


just a wrong reading.. what if you quit hwinfo before executing cpu-z?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Is the AMD Ryzen 1700 @ 4.0Ghz with 1.438v is an okay voltage? Temps are 38-40C idle with fans at 743rpm and room temp @ 70F.


what's your temp on full load?


----------



## puckducker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> just a wrong reading.. what if you quit hwinfo before executing cpu-z?


Doesn't seem to make any difference. Thing is, I also see this same halved value in the Core Voltage reading on OCCT, while HWmonitor I see the full 1.281 reading.

I'd say it's just a faulty reading, but it's pretty consistent. And the fact that's exactly 1/2 the value, and scales perfectly as I adjust voltage levels, makes me think there is something that's modifying the readout.


----------



## yanks8981

Just got my 1700x today. I dont have a cooler yet because I was planning to get the AM4 bracket for my CM Evo 212 when the store opened tomorrow. Does anyone have any other suggestions for a good cooler for the 1700X?


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> just a wrong reading.. what if you quit hwinfo before executing cpu-z?
> what's your temp on full load?


When I ran cinebench it crashed into a black screen and i needed to reset the bios. It looks like need more voltage to keep it stable.


----------



## kmac20

You need more than 1.438v?

Give up bro youre not going to get there. For real. Youre in danger zone territory. That is already way too high. More volts will not get you there, you seem to have hit your chips wall.


----------



## polkfan

Ryzen 2 news guys happy with this quote i could cry

"I can't talk to specifics on IPC but that's an area of focus. "

"Ryzen, was the worst case scenario. It was a brand new architecture on a brand new node"

http://wccftech.com/amd-talks-ryzen-zen-2-ipc-clock-speed/

I will for sure be upgrading and selling my 1700 and getting Ryzen 2 when it comes out.

Very happy with Amd i was scared that they would just shove in more cores haha nice to see they will continue to improve the actual architecture happy to hear more about Ryzen 2 before coffee-lake comes out


----------



## chew*

Spent all day trying to put a square peg in a round hole....finally successful test fit wise....need to break out the drill and plasma cutter still.

Need to order a replacement res for h320x...see some fine cracks in acrylic.

Still have room for another rad on bottom.....

Any tighter i would be arrested for virgin sacrifice....I wonder if theres a WR for the idiot that crams most rads into a mid tower case.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> You need more than 1.438v?
> 
> Give up bro youre not going to get there. For real. Youre in danger zone territory. That is already way too high. More volts will not get you there, you seem to have hit your chips wall.


what is dangerzone? 1.41, 1.42, 1.43? I read that 1.45v was max for the CPU safe zone. Don't recall were I saw that but that is what I saw at once post online.

I am so far running my CPU is currently OCed to 3858MHz @ 1.351v with BCLK @ 102.2000Mhz. Ratio 37.75x. Memory @ 2997MHz with Voltage @ 1.351v. Temps at 39C and voltage stay within 1.329v when doing web stuff.

Okay I found it here it is below.
Quote:


> Maximum safe vcore voltages for Ryzen
> From Tom's Review:
> 
> "AMD predicts that most customers should see somewhere between 3.9 and 4.1 GHz across all cores, and suggests you stick with a 1.35V ceiling if you want your chip to last. Although core voltages in excess of 1.45V are considered sustainable, they'll have a more pronounced effect on longevity."
> 
> Tom's hardware indicates that that drop-off point is 1.45 volt
> 
> From Kitguru:
> 
> "Default voltage for manual tuning should start at around 1.3625V, according to AMD. Users should be fine pushing to 1.40V with a decent CPU cooler and up to 1.45V with a high-end dual-tower heatsink or dual-fan AIO radiator. At 1.45V, however, AMD suggests that processor longevity could be affected according to their models."
> 
> I take that to mean 1.35-1.45V is probably safe depending on your cooling solution.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Hey guys, any idea why "Core Voltage" in CPUz is reporting at half of my punched in value? In HWinfo I see the Core Voltage is set at 1.281 (which is the value I keyed in), but cpu Z says the voltage is 0.643
> 
> It's not an vDroop issue or some power saving/gear down feature either, it's always half the measurement that I see in HWinfo. When the cpu is under load, that value will stay in that 0.63-0.64 range.


I remember that was a thing when Ryzen first came out but I don't remember exactly what the cause/fix was. I want to say it was related to an older BIOS on an ASRock board but I'm not sure. I know that CPU-Z likes to read the vcore reported by the motherboard rather than the chip, though...and when the chip goes into a low power state the motherboard will report the lower vcore, but meanwhile the SVI2 voltage in HWiNFO still reads the full value.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> what is dangerzone? 1.41, 1.42, 1.43? I read that 1.45v was max for the CPU safe zone. Don't recall were I saw that but that is what I saw at once post online.
> 
> I am so far running my CPU is currently OCed to 3858MHz @ 1.351v with BCLK @ 102.2000Mhz. Ratio 37.75x. Memory @ 2997MHz with Voltage @ 1.351v. Temps at 39C and voltage stay within 1.329v when doing web stuff.
> 
> Okay I found it here it is below.


Robert Hallock from AMD recommended 1.425v as a safe upper limit and this was after the review guides which stated 1.45v. It's up to the individual, but I'm inclined to keep my voltage under 1.425v personally.


----------



## puckducker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I remember that was a thing when Ryzen first came out but I don't remember exactly what the cause/fix was. I want to say it was related to an older BIOS on an ASRock board but I'm not sure. I know that CPU-Z likes to read the vcore reported by the motherboard rather than the chip, though...and when the chip goes into a low power state the motherboard will report the lower vcore, but meanwhile the SVI2 voltage in HWiNFO still reads the full value.


Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. I've already had to deal with the SenseMISkew setting causing CPU temps to be falsely reported. I'm sure there is some other BIOS setting that is causing the halved readings.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Robert Hallock from AMD recommended 1.425v as a safe upper limit and this was after the review guides which stated 1.45v. It's up to the individual, but I'm inclined to keep my voltage under 1.425v personally.


+1 Thanks mate! I found a video with him talking about it.


----------



## kmac20

As he said about 1.425 is danger zone. So youre in it. I personally wouldn't even want to push it that far past 1.4, maybe 1.41 thast just my personal preference and I prefer to keep it max at 1.4.

If you already have it at basically 3900 at 1.351, you're willing to push it almost an entire .1 for an extra 100mhz? It seems to me that its the chips wall bro, thats diminishing returns there. 1.351 for 3900, and almost 1.45 for 4.0? You have a great speed for your current volts, I personally wouldn't want to push that much more voltage for an extra 100mhz. If you were getting it to like 4.2 or something I probably would, but thats a huge jump for very little gain. And youre on air too so that thing is gonna heat the place up right quick at those volts.


----------



## kmac20

As he said about 1.425 is danger zone to me. I wouldn't even want to push it that far past 1.4

If you already have it at basically 3900 at 1.351, you're willing to push it almost an entire .1 for an extra 100mhz? It seems to me that its the chips wall bro, thats diminishing returns there. 1.351 for 3900, and almost 1.45 for 4.0? You have a great speed for your current volts, I personally wouldn't want to push that much more voltage for an extra 100mhz. If you were getting it to like 4.2 or something I probably would, but thats a huge jump for very little gain.


----------



## bardacuda

He also said don't go higher than 60 Ω on ProcODT and that you better be on LN2 at 80 Ω...and then they say in the last community update that 60 - 96 Ω is helpful without any caveats.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram

Not saying above 1.425 is ok long term, but I wouldn't take anything he says in that video at face value.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> He also said don't go higher than 60 Ω on ProcODT and that you better be on LN2 at 80 Ω...and then they say in the last community update that 60 - 96 Ω is helpful without any caveats.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
> 
> Not saying above 1.425 is ok long term, but I wouldn't take anything he says in that video at face value.


Until directly contradicted by them as happened with procodt, I really don't see the issue. That's what happened with 1.45v to 1.425v. I'm not telling people what to do, thr number of people with more insider knowledge than Hallock is decidedly minute.

Yeah, AMD is going to be on the cautious side, but I tend to agree when we're talking about giving advice to a broad swathe of people, some of whom are more experienced and equipped than others. Little Jimmy shouldn't be pumping 1.45v through his 1700 on a $30 cooler in a case with bad airflow and when speaking generally we have to account for that. If you're knowledgeable enough to know how to toe the line, 1.425v was never for you in the first place.


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah but then he also goes on about how raising SoC can help with higher memory clocks (which is true), and then immediately after, while explaining the options in that BIOS, says to ignore CPU NB Voltage, which I'm pretty sure is the SoC voltage he just got done saying was going to be so helpful.

Sure, he works for AMD and has _access_ to insider info, but I think he's just a PR guy and didn't seem to have been briefed on the the right info when they made that video.

Again, I'm not saying above 1.425 is ok or suggesting it in any way. Just simply that video is not a good source of info.


----------



## SuperZan

Agree to disagree. Looks to me like the issue you're talking about was an issue of boardmaker semantics and I'd hardly take that to mean the entire video is devoid of value.


----------



## kmac20

I'm mostly talking about it from a practical and logical point of view.

Run a synthetic benchmark at his current overclock, then run another at 4.0. Then tell me if that difference is worth an increase of 0.12+volts to you with the accompanying heat that goes along with it. I wont even talk about it affecting the lifetime of the chip, because most chips will last way longer than the rest of the system anyway (even if ran at high voltages). I"m just trying to be logical about diminishing returns. Thats what I consider essentially the chip wall. Where the "returns on voltage investment" become so minuscule that its not really worth it. Yeah this is overclock.net and everyone likes to push it to the limit, but that would be my own personal limit if it required that big of a jump for a very minor performance gain.

Because even if he gets it to 4.0, he wont get it any farther at that point unless he cranks it above 1.5, which is just obscene even with a custom water solution.

Again I'm not even talking about any of these videos or what anyone else is saying other than printed AMD spec lists and voltage maximums as recommended by motherboards. Plus total heat specifications as well. Which is going to be far surpassed before the voltage that kills the chip is anyway.

As SuperZan said if youre knowledgeable enough to know that its a bit silly and you are accounting for it, then you don't really nede a set limit anyway. But even with a noctua air cooler, 1.45 is just a bit too much for my tastes.

Anyway just my 2 cents but I think if you have basically 3900 at 1.32ish volts and it takes you 1.45 to get 4000, all that extra heat would not be worth 100mhz to me. To each their own. This is overclock.net where people push it, but theres a difference to me to pushing it as far as you can reasonably go for good performance gains, and then pushing it to the literal end for almost no return on investment there (for lack of a better term).

If you do go for 4.0, good luck. But I would be worried about the *temps* more than anything. And not just because the heat affects the lifetime of the chip (again this is almost not a factor when compared to the lifetime of the motherboard) but also the heat of my room. During the summer that would be literally impossible for me to live with. In the winter? It would be like turning my space heater up a notch which I wouldn't mind.


----------



## bardacuda

I agree it's not worth it to push it that hard. Once you get to 3.8 or 3.9 or so you hit that wall and it takes an unreasonable amount of voltage and heat to push it further.


----------



## puckducker

Could use some more advice on LLC settings. I've found that I've got significant vdroop with anything below LLC Level3 (up to 0.06mv under heavy load). I think it's been a big reason why I've been having such a tough time hitting even modest OC numbers (3.6GHz needs at least 1.25v, and 3.7GHz still isn't fully stable at 1.3v)

But with LLC3 I only get around a 0.025mv drop, and my stability is much much better. Now I'm able to hit values much more in line with what I'm seeing others achieve.

But is LLC3 too high? I'm running a pretty low OC (3.7GHz at 1.269v right now), so I'm thinking any overvolting is still going to be well below the safe limit. Would I be better served pushing voltage up past 1.3v just so I can drop down to LLC2?

I'm on a Strix x370-f, so I've been trying to find what values other with the same board have been using, but haven't found too much. The VRM's on this board are supposed to be a pretty good quality, so I'd think that would help with overvolting (though I would also think in that case I wouldn't get so much vdroop either)


----------



## christoph

would the 1700x hit 4.0 GHz easier than 1700?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Could use some more advice on LLC settings. I've found that I've got significant vdroop with anything below LLC Level3 (up to 0.06mv under heavy load). I think it's been a big reason why I've been having such a tough time hitting even modest OC numbers (3.6GHz needs at least 1.25v, and 3.7GHz still isn't fully stable at 1.3v)
> 
> But with LLC3 I only get around a 0.025mv drop, and my stability is much much better. Now I'm able to hit values much more in line with what I'm seeing others achieve.
> 
> But is LLC3 too high? I'm running a pretty low OC (3.7GHz at 1.269v right now), so I'm thinking any overvolting is still going to be well below the safe limit. Would I be better served pushing voltage up past 1.3v just so I can drop down to LLC2?
> 
> I'm on a Strix x370-f, so I've been trying to find what values other with the same board have been using, but haven't found too much. The VRM's on this board are supposed to be a pretty good quality, so I'd think that would help with overvolting (though I would also think in that case I wouldn't get so much vdroop either)


I go for least droop my self. But also avoid VBoost at load.
Your Voltage level is safe IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> would the 1700x hit 4.0 GHz easier than 1700?


depends on the quality of the chip you get.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> would the 1700x hit 4.0 GHz easier than 1700?


The more money you spend the more likely you will hit a higher speed. The overclockers gamble has always been like this.

1700 trends around 3.8ghz
1700X trends around 3.9ghz
1800x trends around 4ghz


----------



## SaccoSVD

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/


----------



## VeritronX

Is there anything that can be done to help reduce voltage variability, or is it all down to the bios? I'm still not terribly happy with the control on my gigabyte K7 and it hasn't really changed that I've noticed. ~50mv difference between highest and lowest voltage under load best case =\

I haven't installed the monoblock yet, hopefully keeping the VRM's really cool helps it.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to help reduce voltage variability, or is it all down to the bios? I'm still not terribly happy with the control on my gigabyte K7 and it hasn't really changed that I've noticed. ~50mv difference between highest and lowest voltage under load best case =\
> 
> I haven't installed the monoblock yet, hopefully keeping the VRM's really cool helps it.


Depends on where you read voltage from. AFAIK Ryzen has an on die sensor, and that will show massive variability due to losses between the silicon and VRM. IMHO you should be measuring voltage at the board with actual monitoring equipment. Software/integrated sensors are just a sanity check, nothing more.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Depends on where you read voltage from. AFAIK Ryzen has an on die sensor, and that will show massive variability due to losses between the silicon and VRM. IMHO you should be measuring voltage at the board with actual monitoring equipment. Software/integrated sensors are just a sanity check, nothing more.


I've been going by the output voltage stated by the vrm controller chip mostly. Though I think it might also be partly the fault of the psu (be quiet pure power 9 600W) as the input voltage does vary a bit too. I have a evga supernova G3 750W for my rebuild so we'll see how it goes with the epic voltage stability that has.

Edit: Looks like I didn't do enough investigating after updating from F3 bios to F4.. Auto used to be the best setting for LLC and that still behaved the same, but the other settings seem to be fixed now. So I've gone from 1.416v dropping to 1.344v load on Auto, to 1.363v dropping to 1.344v load using the extreme LLC setting and a offset of +0.175v instead of +0.23125v... pretty happy now lol. This was worst case scenario using prime95 small fft's as a load and also testing putting it on and off quickly looking for spikes.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The more money you spend the more likely you will hit a higher speed. The overclockers gamble has always been like this.
> 
> 1700 trends around 3.8ghz
> 1700X trends around 3.9ghz
> 1800x trends around 4ghz


yeah I've read that before, I guess it makes sense


----------



## kmac20

It depends on every chip though ss I've said multiple times I think you're just as likely to hit a silicon lottery eith a 1700 as a 1700x and that I also don't feel the premium for the X is worth the money specially when you're getting less (no cooler) for more


----------



## Newbie2009

What kinda of power draw are the 8 core chips showing @ 4ghz with such high volts?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> What kinda of power draw are the 8 core chips showing @ 4ghz with such high volts?


About 160-180 watts during AVX stress testing on my end, that is CPU + Soc at 4.0 GHz with 0.2 offset. 3.9 with 0.15 offset (1.34 vcore) drops that to around 130-150 watts, during gaming I don't see more than 60-80, depending on the game of course. During rendering and heavy MT use I see up to 110-120.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> It depends on every chip though ss I've said multiple times I think you're just as likely to hit a silicon lottery eith a 1700 as a 1700x and that I also don't feel the premium for the X is worth the money specially when you're getting less (no cooler) for more


really? I've never read before


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> really? I've never read before


To my knowledge all of the Ryzen dies are exactly the same except the Threadrippers are binned top 5%. The Stilt has said that 1800X and 1700X's are higher leakage for LN2 clocks, but I don't where he got that information.

The X series are definitely marketed towards liquid coolers though. That's kind of the whole point of the XFR, pin the voltage for however long it can sustain the cooling.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> To my knowledge all of the Ryzen dies are exactly the same except the Threadrippers are binned top 5%. The Stilt has said that 1800X and 1700X's are higher leakage for LN2 clocks, but I don't where he got that information.
> 
> The X series are definitely marketed towards liquid coolers though. That's kind of the whole point of the XFR, pin the voltage for however long it can sustain the cooling.


----------



## kmac20

Wow finally someone who doesn't think I'm stupid for saying that the 1700x is not binned versus the 1700. What a miracle. People telling me they must be binned because they average 100mhz faster overclock even though we have an incredibly small sample size of which there is even smaller segments of X versus the regulars thus proving nothing.

What a miracle. Pinch me.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Wow finally someone who doesn't think I'm stupid for saying that the 1700x is not binned versus the 1700. What a miracle. People telling me they must be binned because they average 100mhz faster overclock even though we have an incredibly small sample size of which there is even smaller segments of X versus the regulars thus proving nothing.
> 
> What a miracle. Pinch me.


Even the silicon lottery records show a slight bump in 1700X silicon quality. Its not much, but its there.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> It depends on every chip though ss I've said multiple times I think you're just as likely to hit a silicon lottery eith a 1700 as a 1700x and that I also don't feel the premium for the X is worth the money specially when you're getting less (no cooler) for more


If i was to buy a Ryzen 7 today i'd go with the 1700X as its the same price haha and i don't need the stock heat-sink and fan anymore but back when i bought my 1700 i didn't have a AIO bracket and the 1700X was 80$ more.

As chew has said
1800X 4.0
1700X 3.9
1700 3.8

I've seen way more 1800X's running at 4ghz at 1.35-1.4V then i've seen 1700's hitting that same 4.0 at around the same voltage. Been kind of reading all the reviews on amazon and newegg and microcenter as well as trying to keep up with the forums at linustechtip and so on just to see what others are getting.

Also have yet to see that many people at 4.1ghz 24/7 i think i remember a few here at around 4050 and really that's about it.

I mainly cared about knowing if the X chips are more likely to hit 3200mhz+ on memory then the non x versions like corsair and G-skill has hinted.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> It depends on every chip though ss I've said multiple times I think you're just as likely to hit a silicon lottery eith a 1700 as a 1700x and that I also don't feel the premium for the X is worth the money specially when you're getting less (no cooler) for more
> 
> 
> 
> If i was to buy a Ryzen 7 today i'd go with the 1700X as its the same price haha and i don't need the stock heat-sink and fan anymore but back when i bought my 1700 i didn't have a AIO bracket and the 1700X was 80$ more.
> 
> As chew has said
> 1800X 4.0
> 1700X 3.9
> 1700 3.8
> 
> I've seen way more 1800X's running at 4ghz at 1.35-1.4V then i've seen 1700's hitting that same 4.0 at around the same voltage. Been kind of reading all the reviews on amazon and newegg and microcenter as well as trying to keep up with the forums at linustechtip and so on just to see what others are getting.
> 
> Also have yet to see that many people at 4.1ghz 24/7 i think i remember a few here at around 4050 and really that's about it.
> 
> I mainly cared about knowing if the X chips are more likely to hit 3200mhz+ on memory then the non x versions like corsair and G-skill has hinted.
Click to expand...

I've been running 4175 at 1.5 volts ( load) as a daily clock since May on the sig rig. Nothing I normally do loads all 16 cores to 100% for more than about 10 minutes at a time however.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



About 8 hours of run time - BF1 , CSS browsing , idling etc.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well FINALLY got word back about my bricked k5 x370 board....They blamed shipping. So my board was bricked before I shipped but shipped is what caused it...So now im out a 180 dollar board and stuck on this b350. Awesome. They voided my warranty because of shipping damage and now im stuck with zip. m gonna make a sign will program for new board. I hate some of these companies I really do. Maybe UPS did drop kick it on the way there, wont matter they wont do anything about it. ugh sorry to rant carry on.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been running 4175 at 1.5 volts ( load) as a daily clock since May on the sig rig. Nothing I normally do loads all 16 cores to 100% for more than about 10 minutes at a time however.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> About 8 hours of run time - BF1 , CSS browsing , idling etc.


What kind of cooling you running for that ?


----------



## Newbie2009

DDR4 prices are a bit insane


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> What kind of cooling you running for that ?


He's using a 480mm radiator apparently. Huge.

Is good to see he's not having degradation problems so far since May. Maybe one day I'll get mine at that speed but so far I feel much safer at 4Ghz at 1.375v

At 1.5v I would be paranoid one day it goes "poof!" ...kaput.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> What kind of cooling you running for that ?
> 
> 
> 
> He's using a 480mm radiator apparently. Huge.
> 
> Is good to see he's not having degradation problems so far since May. Maybe one day I'll get mine at that speed but so far I feel much safer at 4Ghz at 1.375v
> 
> At 1.5v I would be paranoid one day it goes "poof!" ...kaput.
Click to expand...

Yes ,as listed in my sig. Liquid temps havent gotten more than 5 degrees above ambient that ive seen. ( C )


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes ,as listed in my sig. Liquid temps havent gotten more than 5 degrees above ambient that ive seen. ( C )


Max (honest) temp at load?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes ,as listed in my sig. Liquid temps havent gotten more than 5 degrees above ambient that ive seen. ( C )
> 
> 
> 
> Max (honest) temp at load?
Click to expand...

83 c highest according to hwinfo. Unsure if actual is -20 or not.


----------



## SaccoSVD

83 seems right for a 1.5v OC

Thanks, that at least confirms not even a 480 rad will keep such OC under 75c


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 83 seems right for a 1.5v OC
> 
> Thanks, that at least confirms not even a 480 rad will keep such OC under 75c


Got me curious so I compared Ryzen master to hwinfo numbers. Looks like 83C was probably with the +20 offset


.


----------



## chew*

its AZZ backwards on the c6h with the bios I am on.....unless you believe I'm idling at 9c


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Max (honest) temp at load?


Max honest temp at load would be really when his system has reached its peak equilibrium which he admits is not happening with 10 mins of load.

all boils down to volume of water in system and when it reaches the warming point versus fan speed vs what can be dissipated.


----------



## polkfan

1.5V wow haha least its on a custom loop.


----------



## Alexium

What core voltage can the box cooler take without having to run at constant 100% RPM?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Got me curious so I compared Ryzen master to hwinfo numbers. Looks like 83C was probably with the +20 offset
> 
> 
> .


Mmmm...I would like to see how high the CPU T-die meter in HWinfo gets with a fast 10x IBT.

Chew...honestly, do you think 1.5v is dangerous?....I guess yes









I have a robust AIO, not a 480mm rad but anyway my temps are ridiculously low.


----------



## Clukos

Honestly, the CPU temperature read out must be one of the worst things AMD have done with Ryzen. Months after launch it's still a clusterfvck. I disabled Sense Mi Skew and _hope_ that's the most accurate reading.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Got me curious so I compared Ryzen master to hwinfo numbers. Looks like 83C was probably with the +20 offset
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm...I would like to see how high the CPU T-die meter in HWinfo gets with a fast 10x IBT.
> 
> Chew...honestly, do you think 1.5v is dangerous?....I guess yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a robust AIO, not a 480mm rad but anyway my temps are ridiculously low.
Click to expand...


FWIW


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> DDR4 prices are a bit insane


Seems like not too long ago you could buy a decent 16gb kit for around $100... it's almost doubled.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmmm...I would like to see how high the CPU T-die meter in HWinfo gets with a fast 10x IBT.
> 
> Chew...honestly, do you think 1.5v is dangerous?....I guess yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a robust AIO, not a 480mm rad but anyway my temps are ridiculously low.


Even on phase some chips get very upset @ 1.6v so yah i would lean towards forced OC.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> FWIW


Wow, only 58c? That custom loop of yours truly rocks.

You've set the OC a bit lower right? 4.1Ghz instead of 4.175Ghz


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> so yah i would lean towards forced OC.


What does that mean?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> FWIW
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, only 58c? That custom loop of yours truly rocks.
> 
> You've set the OC a bit lower right? 4.1Ghz instead of 4.175Ghz
Click to expand...

That was back in May , before I stepped up. But I don't think I'll try IBT at my current settings.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Get it. I'm also tempted to bump the OC but never stress much. Sometimes even if the system is unstable under extreme loads is fine under normal usage and you get to enjoy your extra 175Mhz


----------



## Katsutoshi

Guys. I have a little question.

I have a Ryzen 1700 and i'm running initially on stock settings, but i saw with the core turbo, some cores reach 3.7 GHz with a peak of a dangerous 1.438v on vcore.
It's really dangerous keep running the CPU like this? even in stock settings? Well, not entirely stock because im running the RAM at 3066Mhz.

So if it is, what i have to do? I have a budget motherboard (B350 Gaming Pro with a 3 phase VRM) and i think i can't overclock the CPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Get it. I'm also tempted to bump the OC but never stress much. Sometimes even if the system is unstable under extreme loads is fine under normal usage and you get to enjoy your extra 175Mhz


Depends on what your normal usage is, if you fold or encode, you better not push quite as hard.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> peak of a dangerous 1.438v on vcore


CPUz or HWInfo?

CPUz vcore report is bonkers.

HWInfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is the one to go.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Depends on what your normal usage is, if you fold or encode, you better not push quite as hard.


I do encode videos from time to time. Or render audio (all the time) so yeah, I'm pondering all that....basically I'm more interested on your OC, just for the sake of it being interesting.

I think I'll stay at 4Ghz, cause 1) My Audio DAW performance is real good and 2) My OC is ultra stable and I'm only using 1.375v

FWIW: What allowed me to go so low on the vcore was CPU Phase control set to extreme. Otherwise I needed 1.412v to be stable.


----------



## Katsutoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> CPUz or HWInfo?
> 
> CPUz vcore report is bonkers.
> 
> HWInfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is the one to go.


Oh Thanks!

On CPU Core Voltage on HWInfo the peak was 1.425v. But still somewhat high, isn't?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katsutoshi*
> 
> Oh Thanks!
> 
> On CPU Core Voltage on HWInfo the peak was 1.425v. But still somewhat high, isn't?


Still high. But you said your system is on Auto right?

We all have to take these measurements with a grain of salt...software has been kinda off since day 1


----------



## Katsutoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Still high. But you said your system is on Auto right?
> 
> We all have to take these measurements with a grain of salt...software has been kinda off since day 1


Yea, everything in auto but the RAM is configured with A-XMP.

But thanks for the help. I'll keep an eye to see if the system shows any instability.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katsutoshi*
> 
> Yea, everything in auto but the RAM is configured with A-XMP.


I wouldn't worry at all.

Maybe that's what Ryzen does to get those special cores up to EDIT: 3.7Ghz.

I doubt is gonna break. And if it does is AMD's fault.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I honestly think if you have an AIO or a fat Air cooler you can get more juice out of your 1700

What MOBO do you have? If you have a decent one you can easily get 3.7Ghz or 3.8Ghz on all cores. With a little bit of effort 3.9Ghz and 4Ghz (not guaranteed, depends on silicon lottery)

Here are the ryzen statistics:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/


----------



## Katsutoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I honestly think if you have an AIO or a fat Air cooler you can get more juice out of your 1700
> 
> What MOBO do you have? If you have a decent one you can easily get 3.7Ghz or 3.8Ghz on all cores.
> 
> Here are the ryzen statistics:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/


I have a weak MSI B350M Gaming Pro. I saw some videos talking about the VRM of this board and i think it's not safe to overclock.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katsutoshi*
> 
> I have a weak MSI B350M Gaming Pro. I saw some videos talking about the VRM of this board and i think it's not safe to overclock.


Oh, yeah, not as safer as a X370

So better leave it stock, unless someone with your same exact board can share some deep knowledge.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well FINALLY got word back about my bricked k5 x370 board....They blamed shipping. So my board was bricked before I shipped but shipped is what caused it...So now im out a 180 dollar board and stuck on this b350. Awesome. They voided my warranty because of shipping damage and now im stuck with zip. m gonna make a sign will program for new board. I hate some of these companies I really do. Maybe UPS did drop kick it on the way there, wont matter they wont do anything about it. ugh sorry to rant carry on.


Gigabyte has terrible RMA... ill never buy another product from them.
For all the brand loyalties on OCN im shocked there isnt a call to boycott Gigabyte with all the RMA issues myself and others have had.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katsutoshi*
> 
> I have a weak MSI B350M Gaming Pro. I saw some videos talking about the VRM of this board and i think it's not safe to overclock.


This one right?

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-GAMING-PRO.html

Yeah, it's VRM is very weak at a quick glance.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What does that mean?


It means i can make the chip do more but its not happy.

I tested a few things on phase like prime 95...moar volts crashed less volts did not. Same frequency.

That is a firm indicator that a cpu @ more volts is not as happy with less volts.

Is it all that surprising?

Same goes for the jump from 1.3 to 1.4.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It means i can make the chip do more but its not happy.
> 
> I tested a few things on phase like prime 95...moar volts crashed less volts did not. Same frequency.
> 
> That is a firm indicator that a cpu @ more volts is not as happy with less volts.
> 
> Is it all that surprising?
> 
> Same goes for the jump from 1.3 to 1.4.


Get it...is not a matter of thermals anymore (unless you're on LN2). Just the chip has a OC wall.


----------



## Katsutoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This one right?
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-GAMING-PRO.html
> 
> Yeah, it's VRM is very weak at a quick glance.


That!

Yes, this guy got one to say about the VRM and didn't saw good things for overclockers.






It's a shame, but for now it works for me, then later i'll get a good X370.


----------



## chew*

Pretty much yep. My 1400 was crazy like that and really did not stress the phase unit but runs much better @ 1.4v than 1.5v...actually passes cb higher...go figure.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katsutoshi*
> 
> That!
> 
> Yes, this guy got one to say about the VRM and didn't saw good things for overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame, but for now it works for me, then later i'll get a good X370.


With a decent X370 like mine (Prime X370 Pro) and an AIO you'll be able to push that bugger for sure


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This one right?
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-GAMING-PRO.html
> 
> Yeah, it's VRM is very weak at a quick glance.


Yeah man that is just a 3 phase vrm









Keep to stock for now. Maybe have a little fun and set V-core to like 1.15V and try and so a soft overclock should get you a little bit more like a full 3.5-3.6ghz on all cores. Or just leave it at stock having 1.5V show up is normal sadly haha but it only happens with turbo and XFR. My 1700 seems to only go to 1.4V when it wants to push turbo and XFR for a split micro second


----------



## Alexium

What core voltage can the box cooler take without having to run at constant 100% RPM?


----------



## chew*

Its a 65 watt cooler...so stock.

Or shove it on an R5 and OC.

Works good for that.

Its also good for showing how not to run TR and verifying heatpipes are actually working on TR.


----------



## VeritronX

If you want to tweak on that motherboard you can do things like disable smt and/or disable some of the cores using downcore control to give you some power headroom.

I think you could probably pull 3.8ghz with 6c/6t if you can keep it below 1.3v, which will make a noticeable difference in games if that's your thing.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its a 65 watt cooler...so stock.


Gotcha, thanks. No OC for me until the waterblock arrives, then.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Spent all day trying to put a square peg in a round hole....finally successful test fit wise....need to break out the drill and plasma cutter still.
> 
> Need to order a replacement res for h320x...see some fine cracks in acrylic.
> 
> Still have room for another rad on bottom.....
> 
> Any tighter i would be arrested for virgin sacrifice....I wonder if theres a WR for the idiot that crams most rads into a mid tower case.


You think that's tight try to put 4x240s on a node 804 matx lol

This is my right chamber lol


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You think that's tight try to put 4x240s on a node 804 matx lol
> 
> This is my right chamber lol


The pic that is my avatar is me watercooling a gtx 480 and i5 750 in an SG05... the only reason you can get that pic is the psu and hdds are removed, it's taken looking in through the psu hole on the back of the case =P


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I had a air 240 with 2 xt45 rads but they were on the outside of the case, i wanted something now more stealthy, no rads showing at all from the outside. Now i have a cube sitting in top of my entertainment center with no lights whatsoever just a cube XD.

I didnt get no gains on temps cpu wise my gpu got a nice drop tho of 5-8c. My whole system got a nice drop as well on temps specially the hard drives. Even tho i have the 2 front rads as intakes. It dont affect the top rads as outakes theres so much surface area that air go thru cold as a cucumber lol

I only paid $32 bucks for each rad for 8x120 rad space not too shabby XD.

14000mb ibt runs


----------



## puckducker

Trying to finalize my OC settings. (3.7GHz @ 1.256v, and RAM @ 3200) Everything is looking super stable, temps are really good and the system handles any stress test I throw at it.

The only thing that's holding me up is when i run Real Bench, I'm getting WHEA errors. It doesn't crash on a 2h run, but I'm picking up a few errors over that time. And from what I read that means my system still isn't 100% there yet.

I'm not quite sure how to tackle that. I tried bumping the core voltage up slightly, but that only prolonged when the WHEA errors would occur.

I noticed that the errors were occurring when the RAM started to get loaded up to near 100%. I bumped the RAM down from 16GB to 8GB and the errors went away. So maybe it's the RAM OC? But then I tried a 2 hour test (with 16GB) keeping RAM at 3200 but the CPU at stock settings, and it passed without errors. And my 3200 RAM OC didn't have any errors when I ran HCI Memtest (1000% run overnight), so the RAM settings seem ok, at least to me.

Any advice on how I should tackle this? Should I just keep pushing up the core voltage up? Lower the RAM to 2933? Loosen the RAM timings?


----------



## kmac20

What about 3066? Thats what i'm running at no issues at all and its such a minor difference from 3200 that its pretty much negligible. Just a piece of advice if youre considering dropping frequency.


----------



## puckducker

In theory, should I just be able to drop to 3066 while keeping the same timings? (14 14 14 34, which is what the RAM is rated for).


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Trying to finalize my OC settings. (3.7GHz @ 1.256v, and RAM @ 3200) Everything is looking super stable, temps are really good and the system handles any stress test I throw at it.
> 
> The only thing that's holding me up is when i run Real Bench, I'm getting WHEA errors. It doesn't crash on a 2h run, but I'm picking up a few errors over that time. And from what I read that means my system still isn't 100% there yet.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to tackle that. I tried bumping the core voltage up slightly, but that only prolonged when the WHEA errors would occur.
> 
> I noticed that the errors were occurring when the RAM started to get loaded up to near 100%. I bumped the RAM down from 16GB to 8GB and the errors went away. So maybe it's the RAM OC? But then I tried a 2 hour test (with 16GB) keeping RAM at 3200 but the CPU at stock settings, and it passed without errors. And my 3200 RAM OC didn't have any errors when I ran HCI Memtest (1000% run overnight), so the RAM settings seem ok, at least to me.
> 
> Any advice on how I should tackle this? Should I just keep pushing up the core voltage up? Lower the RAM to 2933? Loosen the RAM timings?


Try just 3066

I recommend running HCI memtest until it reaches 1200% coverage i had fails at 900% before. EDIT just noticed you tried that sorry. Maybe you aren;t fully stable yet you said increasing core voltage helped? Maybe your chip is not stable at 1.25V 3.7ghz maybe it needs a little bit more.

Thinking about actually selling my ram and getting some flare x memory, but man the prices are dumb on memory


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Thinking about actually selling my ram and getting some flare x memory, but man the *prices are dumb on memory*


I agree with you there. I want to buy a whole new Ryzen system and looking at Flare X RAM. 200 roughly and then I also want a Rx Vega 64 but the RRP of 499 is nowhere to be seen and the prices are at 699, W*F like.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I agree with you there. I want to buy a whole new Ryzen system and looking at Flare X RAM. 200 roughly and then I also want a Rx Vega 64 but the RRP of 499 is nowhere to be seen and the prices are at 699, W*F like.


I know man in one way its the best time to build a new PC since sandy bridge but in another way its one of the worst times do to terrible ram prices and GPU prices do to mining. I'm happy i can still build my 500$ entry level gaming PC for my friend so least that's something.


----------



## chew*

Heh...ill sell you a vega killer...

2/290x on water with a 3x120 swiftech h320 x2 and aquacomputer waterblocks with active backplates...all included for msrp of a black vega 64...and...i just cleaned entire loop...add distilled water and go...

Upgraded to 2 fury x...seeing as vega is null and void on xfire support...


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katsutoshi*
> 
> Oh Thanks!
> 
> On CPU Core Voltage on HWInfo the peak was 1.425v. But still somewhat high, isn't?


Set the vcore to manual, I've set mine to 1.35v @ 3.8ghz and the spikes never go above 1.38v whereas auto was seeing spikes around the 1.42v mark like yours.

Also does anyone know what's up with my cpu, I'm running a 1700x it's stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.35v but 3.9ghz won't happen even at 1.39v prime 95/ aida64 run for about 2mins at full load and then I black screen. I'm on air & temps under 100% load are literally only 68degrees. Anyone think it's safe for me to push for 1.41-1.42v? I'm using the x370 Prime pro


----------



## CriticalOne

I was bored today so I just decided to go for 3.7GHz on core and 3200 on memory. It works!







.

I may get a Noctua C-14S so I can push further to 3.8 and keep the VRMs cool.


----------



## Mega Man

@chew* you serious about no cfx, I may actually buy 1080tis, ..... They don't support quad gpus, but at least I can......


----------



## polkfan

When i bought my gaming x 1080 it was 680$ now i could get a 1080Ti for that but man my gtx 970 was just not enough for some games at 1440P.

I wonder how often 1080Ti gpu usage drops below 95% in gaming with a 1700 i can get my 1080 to drop quite a bit but my 4790K did the same thing if anything in GTA5 i think i see higher usage. But i was told that is probably over faster memory compared to 1866mhz that i had on haswell.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @chew* you serious about no cfx, I may actually buy 1080tis, ..... They don't support quad gpus, but at least I can......


https://www.techpowerup.com/235699/amd-giving-up-on-crossfire-with-rx-vega

Nail in the coffin for me. Saving grace could have been 2x 56 with possible unlock...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Saving grace could have been 2x 56 with possible unlock...


Microstutter galore.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @chew* you serious about no cfx, I may actually buy 1080tis, ..... They don't support quad gpus, but at least I can......
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/235699/amd-giving-up-on-crossfire-with-rx-vega
> 
> Nail in the coffin for me. Saving grace could have been 2x 56 with possible unlock...
Click to expand...

I may not like it, but i can understand it.

Mine never had micro stutter. I have seen it. But never when in my machine, imo that is a hardware issue, relating to the user and budget components.

But here's hoping driver based multi gpu is done and it will go to a hardware based solution.....


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/235699/amd-giving-up-on-crossfire-with-rx-vega
> 
> Nail in the coffin for me. Saving grace could have been 2x 56 with possible unlock...


No Miners Left Behind.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Microstutter galore.


No microstutter if freesync 144hz panel with cards not throttling


----------



## mus1mus

Damn. This is bad news.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/235699/amd-giving-up-on-crossfire-with-rx-vega
> 
> Nail in the coffin for me. Saving grace could have been 2x 56 with possible unlock...


Meh, multi-GPU support is basically nonexistent these days, from a hardware perspective (how you need to go up to Threadripper if you want enough PCI-E lanes for HBM/HBM 2 GPUs) and from the games themselves.

So I just set up my first ever Ryzen build, coming from an i7 6700k. My RAM is limited to 2933 MHz but that's not so bad. Very interesting results in some older games with nonexistent or poor multithreading. I wonder how many of them suffer performance penalties due to issues with NVIDIA drivers and Ryzen? I also messed around with Process Lasso and disabling SMT, forcing these games to just use 2 or 4 physical cores, but that usually didn't help and sometimes it hurt.depending on the game.

With my setup, Ryzen gets crushed in some older games (Crysis, Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, Unreal Engine 3 games, Source games) but does fine comparatively in a few others (F.E.A.R. and some old benchmarks like Unigine Heaven even at 1600 x 900). Need to test some more, but since I play mostly older games and also need more than 4c/8t in general I'm going to have to switch to a delidded i7 8700k when it comes out. Currently playing XCOM 2: War of the Chosen, which is new but Unreal Engine 3, and I went from 110 FPS to 80 in it which is a bigger drop than I was expecting.


----------



## mus1mus

meh!

Was it your need of more cores that forced you to try Ryzen or the lack of proper reading on it's performance on older games?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Meh, multi-GPU support is basically nonexistent these days, from a hardware perspective (how you need to go up to Threadripper if you want enough PCI-E lanes for HBM/HBM 2 GPUs) and from the games themselves.
> 
> So I just set up my first ever Ryzen build, coming from an i7 6700k. My RAM is limited to 2933 MHz but that's not so bad. Very interesting results in some older games with nonexistent or poor multithreading. I wonder how many of them suffer performance penalties due to issues with NVIDIA drivers and Ryzen? I also messed around with Process Lasso and disabling SMT, forcing these games to just use 2 or 4 physical cores, but that usually didn't help and sometimes it hurt.depending on the game.
> 
> With my setup, Ryzen gets crushed in some older games (Crysis, Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, Unreal Engine 3 games, Source games) but does fine comparatively in a few others (F.E.A.R. and some old benchmarks like Unigine Heaven even at 1600 x 900). Need to test some more, but since I play mostly older games and also need more than 4c/8t in general I'm going to have to switch to a delidded i7 8700k when it comes out. Currently playing XCOM 2: War of the Chosen, which is new but Unreal Engine 3, and I went from 110 FPS to 80 in it which is a bigger drop than I was expecting.


Why not 5960X setup?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Meh, multi-GPU support is basically nonexistent these days, from a hardware perspective (how you need to go up to Threadripper if you want enough PCI-E lanes for HBM/HBM 2 GPUs) and from the games themselves.
> 
> So I just set up my first ever Ryzen build, coming from an i7 6700k. My RAM is limited to 2933 MHz but that's not so bad. Very interesting results in some older games with nonexistent or poor multithreading. I wonder how many of them suffer performance penalties due to issues with NVIDIA drivers and Ryzen? I also messed around with Process Lasso and disabling SMT, forcing these games to just use 2 or 4 physical cores, but that usually didn't help and sometimes it hurt.depending on the game.
> 
> With my setup, Ryzen gets crushed in some older games (Crysis, Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, Unreal Engine 3 games, Source games) but does fine comparatively in a few others (F.E.A.R. and some old benchmarks like Unigine Heaven even at 1600 x 900). Need to test some more, but since I play mostly older games and also need more than 4c/8t in general I'm going to have to switch to a delidded i7 8700k when it comes out. Currently playing XCOM 2: War of the Chosen, which is new but Unreal Engine 3, and I went from 110 FPS to 80 in it which is a bigger drop than I was expecting.


ok you talked me into it. Now my dual fury X should be able to fly lol...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @chew* you serious about no cfx, I may actually buy 1080tis, ..... They don't support quad gpus, but at least I can......


AMD Matt (OCN ltmatt) is an AMD tech/rep, he has highlighted on OCuk CF support is in the 'pipeline' for driver to enable. When and if this is 'solid' IDK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/235699/amd-giving-up-on-crossfire-with-rx-vega
> 
> Nail in the coffin for me. Saving grace could have been 2x 56 with possible unlock...


CF support wasn't for me, would have been nice to try at some point. VEGA pricing/availability and biggest reason to go nVidia this time has been lack of bios mod on VEGA







.

They implemented HW 'security feature' so a unsigned vbios is totally out the window currently.

Unlock of V56 is going to be like finding 'unicorn's horn'. You see to unlock SP on Fiji the Fury ROM has a table that is modified to change registers to enable SP. If we mod V56 vbios it will not pass security check. If you flash V64 vbios it does not have table to reconfigure registers for SP







.


----------



## Clukos

Hmmm who would that be in the first place of a CPU limited benchmark











http://www.ashesofthesingularity.com/metaverse#/ladders/benchmark/overall/Medium_1080p


----------



## TH558

What temperatures are normal for the 1800x with a Noctua NH-D15 (2000RPM Fans). Under Prime 95 Tdie hits 80 degrees after a few mins @ 1.406v LLC2 (2nd highest setting). This is with the asrock Taichi. For some reason the temps are about 9 degrees higher than with the Prime X370 Pro I had. What temps are you getting with this cooler?


----------



## miklkit

Different cooler at different voltages, different cpu, different motherboard but in P95 blend I see 67C @ 1.337v and 3.9 ghz with this 1700.

Over the months there have been different users talking about not going for the ultimate clocks but instead looking for that sweet spot. As a FX user this confused me. Of course you want the highest possible clocks so you get the maximum performance!

Well now I think I'm beginning to understand. It seems I hit a sweet spot at 3.82 ghz. It runs good there but I kept pushing for more and got higher clocks on both the cpu and ram easily, but performance dropped.







That is until it hit 3.9 ghz and 3000mhz ram. Boom performance is back up and so far it seems stable and is actually better than before. On the desktop it now feels very FX like. Methinks I stumbled across another sweet spot and will just stay here.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AMD Matt (OCN ltmatt) is an AMD tech/rep, he has highlighted on OCuk CF support is in the 'pipeline' for driver to enable. When and if this is 'solid' IDK.
> CF support wasn't for me, would have been nice to try at some point. VEGA pricing/availability and biggest reason to go nVidia this time has been lack of bios mod on VEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They implemented HW 'security feature' so a unsigned vbios is totally out the window currently.
> 
> Unlock of V56 is going to be like finding 'unicorn's horn'. You see to unlock SP on Fiji the Fury ROM has a table that is modified to change registers to enable SP. If we mod V56 vbios it will not pass security check. If you flash V64 vbios it does not have table to reconfigure registers for SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Latest drivers have locked out fury x with trixx as well...if you use it to bump vgpu it forces card into 2d state clocks....


----------



## Clukos

Ram speed difference for big team fights in Dota 2, downloaded the 3rd game from TI2017 Liquid vs Newbee final to test at 42 minute mark as a worst case scenario. Ram speed is 2666 Auto vs 3466 Optimized:

2666:

3466:


The rest as links

2666: https://abload.de/img/2666g6zyd.jpg
3466: https://abload.de/img/3466eclw2.jpg
2666: https://abload.de/img/2666_1k9lzc.jpg
3466: https://abload.de/img/3466_1m2xcs.jpg
2666: https://abload.de/img/2666_25nlkp.jpg
3466: https://abload.de/img/3466_2dxz3m.jpg
2666: https://abload.de/img/2666_3draua.jpg
3466: https://abload.de/img/3466_3f8l3i.jpg


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AMD Matt (OCN ltmatt) is an AMD tech/rep, he has highlighted on OCuk CF support is in the 'pipeline' for driver to enable. When and if this is 'solid' IDK.
> CF support wasn't for me, would have been nice to try at some point. VEGA pricing/availability and biggest reason to go nVidia this time has been lack of bios mod on VEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They implemented HW 'security feature' so a unsigned vbios is totally out the window currently.
> 
> Unlock of V56 is going to be like finding 'unicorn's horn'. You see to unlock SP on Fiji the Fury ROM has a table that is modified to change registers to enable SP. If we mod V56 vbios it will not pass security check. If you flash V64 vbios it does not have table to reconfigure registers for SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Latest drivers have locked out fury x with trixx as well...if you use it to bump vgpu it forces card into 2d state clocks....
Click to expand...

It has been the case for older cards and latest drivers. Rendering Trixx, HIS Iturbo and MSI AB useless for a bit.

MSI AB has a beta that works with 17.7.2 on my Hawaiis tho.

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/rtss-6-7-0-beta-1.412822/page-32#post-5459908


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Ram speed difference for big team fights in Dota 2, downloaded the 3rd game from TI2017 Liquid vs Newbee final to test at 42 minute mark as a worst case scenario. Ram speed is 2666 Auto vs 3466 Optimized:
> 
> The rest as links
> 
> 2666: https://abload.de/img/2666g6zyd.jpg
> 3466: https://abload.de/img/3466eclw2.jpg
> 2666: https://abload.de/img/2666_1k9lzc.jpg
> 3466: https://abload.de/img/3466_1m2xcs.jpg
> 2666: https://abload.de/img/2666_25nlkp.jpg
> 3466: https://abload.de/img/3466_2dxz3m.jpg
> 2666: https://abload.de/img/2666_3draua.jpg
> 3466: https://abload.de/img/3466_3f8l3i.jpg


Fixed the image, it should be fine now, seems like I imported the wrong image


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> meh!
> 
> Was it your need of more cores that forced you to try Ryzen or the lack of proper reading on it's performance on older games?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Why not 5960X setup?


Need for more cores, and there isn't that much info on how it does in older games. Price was also a factor. Can't justify a 5960X or 6900k personally.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Need for more cores, and there isn't that much info on how it does in older games. Price was also a factor. Can't justify a 5960X or 6900k personally.


Thing is you can buy a used 5960X setup for similar price to 1800X


----------



## CDub07

There is no point in buying a 1800x. If you build your own a 1700/1700x are both better options. I think its only a viable option if you have absolutely no desire to OC or pre-builts that want to slap a gaming line on their product.

Also where can you find a setup like that?


----------



## 99belle99

Ebay


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Thing is you can buy a used 5960X setup for similar price to 1800X


I'm not surprised, but like CDub07 said the 1800X is hard to justify too. I got my 1700X for $360.

I'd also rather not support a company as dirty as Intel, although I'm probably going to let my selfishness rule me and get the 8700k (delidded and water cooled of course). It'll just be the best CPU for my needs which are mostly old games but plenty of modern ones as well, and lots of video editing and compressing/decompressing large files often. But I may keep my X370 in case AMD releases a very nice refresh next year.

I'm still pleasantly surprised by what the 1700X is capable of in F.E.A.R. Not much different than the 6700k. The first scenario shown in 



 is what I tested. It never dropped below 100 FPS except for a split second on 2 or 3 occasions. I went walking on the platform, blowing up the pillars and walls causing all that debris, shining my flashlight through the particles with ambient occlusion enabled, and it was staying right around 138 FPS.


----------



## SuperZan

Yeah, generally speaking the more modern or forward-looking the game is, the better it'll do with Ryzen. Most everything I play is essentially indistinguishable from the 6700k I was using at 1440p, but I don't play that many older games and if I do, it's usually just for a quick jog through. If you're primarily interested in older games and things like ARMA, there's just no substitute for IPS.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not surprised, but like CDub07 said the 1800X is hard to justify too. I got my 1700X for $360.
> 
> I'd also rather not support a company as dirty as Intel, although I'm probably going to let my selfishness rule me and get the 8700k (delidded and water cooled of course). It'll just be the best CPU for my needs which are mostly old games but plenty of modern ones as well, and lots of video editing and compressing/decompressing large files often. But I may keep my X370 in case AMD releases a very nice refresh next year.
> 
> I'm still pleasantly surprised by what the 1700X is capable of in F.E.A.R. Not much different than the 6700k. The first scenario shown in
> 
> 
> 
> is what I tested. It never dropped below 100 FPS except for a split second on 2 or 3 occasions. I went walking on the platform, blowing up the pillars and walls causing all that debris, shining my flashlight through the particles with ambient occlusion enabled, and it was staying right around 138 FPS.


I seen *the 1700X* on Amazon the other day for $309 a week after I bought mine. I tried to get a price adjustment but they wanted me to pull a freaking working CPU and return it for the difference. I like saving money but forget that.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It has been the case for older cards and latest drivers. Rendering Trixx, HIS Iturbo and MSI AB useless for a bit.
> 
> MSI AB has a beta that works with 17.7.2 on my Hawaiis tho.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/rtss-6-7-0-beta-1.412822/page-32#post-5459908


Thx mus.

The reply and link did not go to waste....you justed help make a hardware WR









Fastest timespy Single card Fury X in the world









fyi I am sandbagging on the card clocks and still handed intel its azz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Need for more cores, and there isn't that much info on how it does in older games. Price was also a factor. Can't justify a 5960X or 6900k personally.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is you can buy a used 5960X setup for similar price to 1800X
Click to expand...

Used you can. A good board will be a challenge.
And you will be wrong if you think you will have an easier time tuning X99.








Games on X99 also suffers the same deficit Ryzen has over the mainstream i7s.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> There is no point in buying a 1800x. If you build your own a 1700/1700x are both better options. I think its only a viable option if you have absolutely no desire to OC or pre-builts that want to slap a gaming line on their product.
> 
> Also where can you find a setup like that?


Not if you can get a sweet clocking 1800X.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not surprised, but like CDub07 said the 1800X is hard to justify too. I got my 1700X for $360.
> 
> I'd also rather not support a company as dirty as Intel, although I'm probably going to let my selfishness rule me and get the 8700k (delidded and water cooled of course). It'll just be the best CPU for my needs which are mostly old games but plenty of modern ones as well, and lots of video editing and compressing/decompressing large files often. But I may keep my X370 in case AMD releases a very nice refresh next year.
> 
> I'm still pleasantly surprised by what the 1700X is capable of in F.E.A.R. Not much different than the 6700k. The first scenario shown in
> 
> 
> 
> is what I tested. It never dropped below 100 FPS except for a split second on 2 or 3 occasions. I went walking on the platform, blowing up the pillars and walls causing all that debris, shining my flashlight through the particles with ambient occlusion enabled, and it was staying right around 138 FPS.


Hey i said it many times before Ryzen=ivy-hawell in gaming a 4.7Ghz sandy in single threaded tasks should be around the same performance as a Ryzen 7 at 3.9ghz.

So if you had a skylake/kabylake before you are losing 10-15% IPC in favor of twice the amount of cores.

In single threaded tasks or applications that use 4 cores or less kaby-skylake will be even at 3.5Ghz with a Ryzen 7 at 4.1ghz

I have been playing a lot of older games lately and i have decent performance i heard someone at linustechtips complaining about MAFIA2 and ryzen and i love that game so gonna replay it and see.

Gonna be upgrading my board and ram in the coming weeks i'd really like to know what the best ram i can get for ryzen for around 200$ 16GB think its gonna be the flare x.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It has been the case for older cards and latest drivers. Rendering Trixx, HIS Iturbo and MSI AB useless for a bit.
> 
> MSI AB has a beta that works with 17.7.2 on my Hawaiis tho.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/rtss-6-7-0-beta-1.412822/page-32#post-5459908
> 
> 
> 
> Thx mus.
> 
> The reply and link did not go to waste....you justed help make a hardware WR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest timespy Single card Fury X in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi I am sandbagging on the card clocks and still handed intel its azz
Click to expand...

You lovin' the latest Driver don't you?









Same here fella. Admit it.









http://hwbot.org/submission/3614596_mus1mus_3dmark11___performance_radeon_r9_290_22514_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3614599_mus1mus_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_290_14830_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3614609_mus1mus_3dmark___time_spy_radeon_r9_290_5212_marks










I have like a 100MHz headroom too.









Edit:
ohhhhhhhhhhhsheeet! You still have 290\X in there don't you? Looks like my time on the spot is counted!


----------



## chew*

Yah i have 2 290x power color LCS...stock speeds alone are quite high







1060/1350









I submit to FM not hwbot so no worries









Not fair for customers who pay to compete against $2k worth in free cpus imo...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey i said it many times before Ryzen=ivy-hawell in gaming a 4.7Ghz sandy in single threaded tasks should be around the same performance as a Ryzen 7 at 3.9ghz.


Huh? SB doesn't need 800Mhz more to match Ryzen single thread performance.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Huh? SB doesn't need 800Mhz more to match Ryzen single thread performance.


Yah it really does not.

My SB system tuned by me vs my 1400 tuned by me......my SB will rape it....its also a 56xx chip and unlike your avg chip....it can run 5.0 ht off or 4.8 ht on....and with speeds like that upgrading to newer intel crap is rather pointless as my temps are way way way better.

I have kept it because I want full win 7 support......win 10 is meh still. losing full support for win 7 is meh as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah i have 2 290x power color LCS...stock speeds alone are quite high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit to FM not hwbot so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair for customers who pay to compete against $2k worth in free cpus imo...












The improvement on the latest Drivers is huge actually. Quite amazing.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> win 10 is meh still


And it's never going to get better.

Windows 8-10 should have been the kick in the pants people needed to switch to Linux, especially now that Vulkan is out. But, instead... people are knuckling under.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> And it's never going to get better.


I hope that you are wrong.....but I would not make a cash bet that it gets better.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone with a B350 Gaming 3 Gigabyte board and a 1700 or 1700X even know the OC potential? 3.9ghz possible?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone with a B350 Gaming 3 Gigabyte board and a 1700 or 1700X even know the OC potential? 3.9ghz possible?


Don't expect a lot from the Gaming 3. Less phase count - less OC headroom.

That being said, I can do 3.9 at 1.2V so that board will still cope.

The idea is that, depending on how much Voltage your chip needs for such clock, your mileage will greatly vary.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Huh? SB doesn't need 800Mhz more to match Ryzen single thread performance.


I'm mainly going by Dolphin benchmark as Ryzen at 3.9ghz will match SB at 4.7


----------



## chew*

ryzen 5 1400/1500x or r7?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> ryzen 5 1400/1500x or r7?


Ryzen 7 vs 2600K in dolphin as the emulator heavily cares about single core performance


----------



## bardacuda

56xx is Haswell-E...but not _too_ much faster than SB. I could see Ryzen @ 3.9 roughly matching Sandy @ 4.7....but clock for clock Ryzen seems to be about on par with Haswell/Broadwell (but obviously clocks lower so still loses slightly)

btw @chew* what is a good way to check RAM performance? Would you recommend Super Pi for that?


----------



## christoph

have you guys ever bought a cpu from ebay?


----------



## bardacuda

I just bought an old i5 2400 from there.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I just bought an old i5 2400 from there.


hmmm, the thing is the cpu I'm looking at has a good price, and I saw a review about guys selling fake chips in there


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm well I would check the rating of the seller. Worst case scenario you have paypal buyer protection.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> have you guys ever bought a cpu from ebay?


All the time. Check the seller feedback and you should be ok.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> All the time. Check the seller feedback and you should be ok.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hmm well I would check the rating of the seller. Worst case scenario you have paypal buyer protection.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> All the time. Check the seller feedback and you should be ok.


that's the main issue, no feedback, no rating, is a new seller, but I won't risk it even with paypal protection, cuz actually I'm about to buy the whole ryzen kit, but holding it a little bit cuz I want a water cooling kit too


----------



## bardacuda

I've come across some stuff with too-good-to-be-true pricing from sellers with no rating or feedback. Always avoided them personally.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 56xx is Haswell-E...but not _too_ much faster than SB. I could see Ryzen @ 3.9 roughly matching Sandy @ 4.7....but clock for clock Ryzen seems to be about on par with Haswell/Broadwell (but obviously clocks lower so still loses slightly)
> 
> btw @chew* what is a good way to check RAM performance? Would you recommend Super Pi for that?


Really it requires various tests. Pi 32 is one of them.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I've come across some stuff with too-good-to-be-true pricing from sellers with no rating or feedback. Always avoided them personally.


yeah, too fishy


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Really it requires various tests. Pi 32 is one of them.


Glad to see you here chew*. Some here may not recognize you but let it be known this man is a legend and we're lucky to have your experience and knowledge available.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Really it requires various tests. Pi 32 is one of them.


My favorite review on ryzen is actually from here as they have haswell and sandy bridge CPU's on hand i can't stand reviews that only have the latest skylaek/kabylake i mean they are completely pointless as most who want to upgrade are probably on haswell or older. Heck not a lot of reviews even have piledriver in them.

https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-1500x-4c8t-cpu-review/

As one can see Ryzen at 3.9 or so really does close the gap with a 4.6-4.7ghz sandy.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> My favorite review on ryzen is actually from here as they have haswell and sandy bridge CPU's on hand i can't stand reviews that only have the latest skylaek/kabylake i mean they are completely pointless as most who want to upgrade are probably on haswell or older. Heck not a lot of reviews even have piledriver in them.
> 
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-1500x-4c8t-cpu-review/
> 
> As one can see Ryzen at 3.9 or so really does close the gap with a 4.6-4.7ghz sandy.


whats the price on a kit (mobo, cpu and ram) for a sandy vs ryzen?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> whats the price on a kit (mobo, cpu and ram) for a sandy vs ryzen?


Sandy has no price. It is only in the 2nd hand market, so it varies. Assume ~$150
Z77 or Z67 boards are very expensive in comparison last time I checked~$100 for decent ones if you can find them.
DDR3 is comparable to DDR4 in price, in a general sense.

You can get an R5 1400 for about $160 and a MB for ~$60. And it includes a HSF where 2nd hand parts usually do not.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> As one can see Ryzen at 3.9 or so really does close the gap with a 4.6-4.7ghz sandy.


In some tests. In others Sandy was similar at only 200Mhz clock advantage. And then in games it seems Sandy still holds very well. I'd still like to see some more productivity benchmarks including Photoshop, Premiere, etc. I'd also like to compare OC SB-E vs OC 1600/1600X. I was considering buying a Ryzen but when I landed this 3970X+ Rampage IV Extreme+64GB DDR3 for about $400 I felt it was a good deal to jump on.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> whats the price on a kit (mobo, cpu and ram) for a sandy vs ryzen?


GL finding a sandy much less a good one.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> In some tests. In others Sandy was similar at only 200Mhz clock advantage. And then in games it seems Sandy still holds very well. I'd still like to see some more productivity benchmarks including Photoshop, Premiere, etc. I'd also like to compare OC SB-E vs OC 1600/1600X. I was considering buying a Ryzen but when I landed this 3970X+ Rampage IV Extreme+64GB DDR3 for about $400 I felt it was a good deal to jump on.


Yup that's a really good deal, especially if you need memory capacity + more channels


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> In some tests. In others Sandy was similar at only 200Mhz clock advantage. And then in games it seems Sandy still holds very well. I'd still like to see some more productivity benchmarks including Photoshop, Premiere, etc. I'd also like to compare OC SB-E vs OC 1600/1600X. I was considering buying a Ryzen but when I landed this 3970X+ Rampage IV Extreme+64GB DDR3 for about $400 I felt it was a good deal to jump on.


One thing this makes me happy about is i was right lots of people are upgrading from sandy and its sad to see that review sites do not even test sandy vs ryzen. If you are on a 2600K no doubt in productivity a ryzen 1600 will beat it. More cores comes into play then single core performance but gaming is where a OC sandy is basically even to a OC Ryzen if the game only uses 4 cores or less. Games like BF1, watch dogs 2, mafia 3 and a lot of other titles ryzen will pull ahead over moar cores.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> One thing this makes me happy about is i was right lots of people are upgrading from sandy and its sad to see that review sites do not even test sandy vs ryzen. If you are on a 2600K no doubt in productivity a ryzen 1600 will beat it. More cores comes into play then single core performance but gaming is where a OC sandy is basically even to a OC Ryzen if the game only uses 4 cores or less. Games like BF1, watch dogs 2, mafia 3 and a lot of other titles ryzen will pull ahead over moar cores.


The sandy weakness is when you multi task, mine stutters bad if I run windowed games and have other stuff going on.

Straight up and I compared apples to apples 1400 to 2600k the 1400 can multi task better.....I have no clue why but it runs way way better,


----------



## Mega Man

amd has since the bulldozer days.

but people keep telling us we are crazy, so when i was using 6100,or my vishara, so i went out, now i have 3930k (@4.7- was at 4.8- windows updates yay, 2400 ram stable ) that i hate 4790 but yea, i dont know what i am talking about.... as they sat never using a vishara ....


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> GL finding a sandy much less a good one.


what a good answer


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what a good answer


I would not call it a "good" answer certainly not helpful but certainly truthful.

The guys that do have ones worth buying won't give them up. Myself included.

Who would give up 5.0 stable @ 1.3v

Edit...before someone calls BS and I have to make them look silly...


----------



## NI6HTHAWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The guys that do have ones worth buying won't give them up. Myself included.
> 
> Who would give up 5.0 stable @ 1.3v


Wow 1.3v?! I think my 2600k runs 5.0 ghz stable somewhere around 1.42v, and even though i haven't turned it on since purchasing the 1700 im not selling it (i need it for when i finally custom water loop this ryzen). Although to be honest r7 1700 @ 3.9 ghz seems to score better single thread performance and has more bandwidth with those extra threads.


----------



## aceofspasms

I'm a bit confused with the oc'ing. I had everything running perfectly 'til the waterpump blew up. Now I have got the rig again running, but at this time the same perfectly worked CPU OC settings won't let my PC boot. It stucks at code 76, 72 or 68 + VGA light on. After reboot I can only go back to bios due to "unstable bios settings". Nothing is changed except I have flashed the latest bios (1501). Only the RAM 3600 Mhz preset works fine and stable. MemTest 12 loops, 0 errors.

Here are the settings for 4,0 Ghz

BCLK [100]
Fid [160]
Did [8]
CPU LLC [Auto] (+ 1 to 3)
CPU Current Capability [Auto] (+ 120% to 140%)
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
VDDSOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CoreV [1.35] (+ .36, .37 and .38) (Earlier 1.35 V was enough to run my CPU at 4.0 Ghz)
SOCV [1.05] (+ auto)
1.8V PLL V [1.8]
1.05V SB V [1.05] (+ 1.10 + auto)
DRAM V [1.40]
DRAM VBoot V [1.40]
DDRVTT [0.70]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Enabled] + [Disabled]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PState Control [Enabled] + [Disabled]

Any idea why it won't work anymore?


----------



## chew*

It handles multiple apps way better like say msi afterburner/razers app/game in window/skype/steam.

I have to shut most of that stuff off on the sandy rig.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I'm mainly going by Dolphin benchmark as Ryzen at 3.9ghz will match SB at 4.7


Interesting. When making such comparisons we should look at more than just games. Cinebench single thread is another good test for this.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> One thing this makes me happy about is i was right lots of people are upgrading from sandy and its sad to see that review sites do not even test sandy vs ryzen. If you are on a 2600K no doubt in productivity a ryzen 1600 will beat it. More cores comes into play then single core performance but gaming is where a OC sandy is basically even to a OC Ryzen if the game only uses 4 cores or less. Games like BF1, watch dogs 2, mafia 3 and a lot of other titles ryzen will pull ahead over moar cores.


That's why I said SB-E. For those with heavily OC 12 thread Sandy, the margins appear much smaller, if at all. But, I haven't found that many comprehensive comparisons


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The sandy weakness is when you multi task, mine stutters bad if I run windowed games and have other stuff going on.
> 
> Straight up and I compared apples to apples 1400 to 2600k the 1400 can multi task better.....I have no clue why but it runs way way better,


Yeah i enjoyed that video that you made, showing that was actually kind of cool couldn't figure out how it was doing it haha maybe faster memory?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Yeah i enjoyed that video that you made, showing that was actually kind of cool couldn't figure out how it was doing it haha maybe faster memory?


Its got 1866 pretty tight for 16g ddr3.
It's a very high end kit of gskill trident.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting. When making such comparisons we should look at more than just games. Cinebench single thread is another good test for this.


I'm confident that in cinebench R15 we would see something like that as well CHEW has both so maybe he can run the test real quick.

Dolphin as you probably already know is heavily linked to IPC+Frequency.

I love using it as a benchmark but i also love to use several others.

Cinebench R15(AND 11.5)+Wprime+Dolphin+GeekBench 4 i feel for CPU tests this combination gives me an idea at how the CPU will perform.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> My favorite review on ryzen is actually from here as they have haswell and sandy bridge CPU's on hand i can't stand reviews that only have the latest skylaek/kabylake i mean they are completely pointless as most who want to upgrade are probably on haswell or older. Heck not a lot of reviews even have piledriver in them.
> 
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-1500x-4c8t-cpu-review/
> 
> As one can see Ryzen at 3.9 or so really does close the gap with a 4.6-4.7ghz sandy.


Witcher 3 must be a terribly optimized game to run faster on Sandy Bridge / Haswell than a R5 1600X


----------



## chew*

I actually offered jay z 2 cents my hardware to do a compare....as long as he only handles it 6" from the ground lol...

Systems apart right now. Redoing plumbing, swapping out parts, case etc.

Undecided what I will use. Win 7 full support is kind of a big deal to me.

Current condition.



Currently testing this. [email protected] stock 2 fury x appears to be able to beat vega 64.

Seemed like a smarter move since xfire support for vega is questionable and with a 144hz free sync panel my crossfire setups are silky smooth.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I actually offered jay z 2 cents my hardware to do a compare....as long as he only handles it 6" from the ground lol...


Wow nice man can't wait for the video i hope he tells people where he got it

Edit chew's second picture in that last post is not messy at all


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its got 1866 pretty tight for 16g ddr3.
> It's a very high end kit of gskill trident.


Whatever happened to low latency, high speed DDR3? Like Corsair nailed it with their CL6 1866 Dominator GT but years later and all we have are high latency dimms.


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah and Vega is basically Fiji anyway but with higher clocks.

btw @chew* that 'Unsupported Hardware' crap is just typical MicroSpy BS to force people to "upgrade" to Win10. It's not like Win7 can't work with new CPUs, they just deliberately make it not work. You can get around it with this:

https://github.com/zeffy/wufuc


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yeah i noticed alt tabing from full screen game to desktop is way smooth than my current intel rigs. Its not even an hazzle. I can even assign on the fly using affinity to do other tasks without affecting my perf while gaming. Live Streaming at youtube at 1440/60 using gexperience its not even a strain either on the system.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Yeah i noticed alt tabing from full screen game to desktop is way smooth than my current intel rigs. Its not even an hazzle. I can even assign on the fly using affinity to do other tasks without affecting my perf while gaming. Live Streaming at youtube at 1440/60 using gexperience its not even a strain either on the system.


what's the setup?


----------



## bardacuda

@chew* or anyone that has done lots of benching, can you take a look and just let me know if anything looks off with these results? I know performance can actually go down if timings are too tight or there is some instability, so I just wanna make sure that's not happening since these are new RAM settings for me...so I don't have anything to compare to in my own experience.

CPU is @ 3.8GHz, RAM @ 2933 14-15-15-30-46 (Dual Rank). The rest of the timings are in the spoiler screenshot:



Spoiler: MemTest Screenshot







Cinebench R15, Performance Bias = None

1707 All Cores
157 Single Core



Spoiler: Performance Bias None







Cinebench R15, Performance Bias = AIDA/Geekbench

1765 All Cores
160 Single Core



Spoiler: Performance Bias AIDA/Geekbench









Spoiler: AIDA64 Results, Performance Bias None









Spoiler: AIDA64 Results, Performance Bias CB15







SuperPiMod1.5XS, Performance Bias = None

9m 17.4s



Spoiler: Performance Bias None







SuperPiMod1.5XS, Performance Bias = AIDA/Geekbench

9m 08.5s



Spoiler: Performance Bias AIDA/Geekbench







Thanks for looking and plz let me know if there are any other benches I should do to make sure performance is where it should be.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Witcher 3 must be a terribly optimized game to run faster on Sandy Bridge / Haswell than a R5 1600X


Sounds sketchy anyway, I've seen footage of the R5 1600 or 1600X overclocked in that game versus the i5 7600k and the results were pretty close if i recall correctly, I'll see if I can find it later.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds sketchy anyway, I've seen footage of the R5 1600 or 1600X overclocked in that game versus the i5 7600k and the results were pretty close if i recall correctly, I'll see if I can find it later.


Here is one comparison I did against an overclocked 7700k (5.0 GHz) vs the 1700 at 3.9 GHz with the same GPU, ram at 3466 for both:




Using the exact same settings in-game. As you can see both GPUs are being bottlenecked in that spot so it's purely on the CPU/memory









I call bs on those kitguru benchmarks, that or a poorly set up rig.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what's the setup?


[email protected] with a 1080TI

@clukos they still think its not true XD


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @clukos they still think its not true XD


"B-b-b-but Linus said!!!







"


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @chew* or anyone that has done lots of benching, can you take a look and just let me know if anything looks off with these results? I know performance can actually go down if timings are too tight or there is some instability, so I just wanna make sure that's not happening since these are new RAM settings for me...so I don't have anything to compare to in my own experience.
> 
> CPU is @ 3.8GHz, RAM @ 2933 14-15-15-30-46 (Dual Rank). The rest of the timings are in the spoiler screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MemTest Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15, Performance Bias = None
> 
> 1707 All Cores
> 157 Single Core
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance Bias None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15, Performance Bias = AIDA/Geekbench
> 
> 1765 All Cores
> 160 Single Core
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance Bias AIDA/Geekbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA64 Results, Performance Bias None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA64 Results, Performance Bias CB15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperPiMod1.5XS, Performance Bias = None
> 
> 9m 17.4s
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance Bias None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperPiMod1.5XS, Performance Bias = AIDA/Geekbench
> 
> 9m 08.5s
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance Bias AIDA/Geekbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and plz let me know if there are any other benches I should do to make sure performance is where it should be.


Your cb is on par without bias it should be 1700-1710 @ 3.8.

Your 32m times are slow but win 10.

Also needs serious tuning to get 32m right and if you get the single threaded performance dialed in multi thread takes a hit. Since ryzen is poor at st and great at mt i am willing to sacrifice some mt performance.

Its why i offer various timing setups for the taichi guys.

Up to them to choose what fits them best.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here is one comparison I did against an overclocked 7700k (5.0 GHz) vs the 1700 at 3.9 GHz with the same GPU, ram at 3466 for both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the exact same settings in-game. As you can see both GPUs are being bottlenecked in that spot so it's purely on the CPU/memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bs on those kitguru benchmarks, that or a poorly set up rig.


I have to be honest. Witcher 3 is brutal to my sandy/2 290x setup. Its just brutal. The highs are great the mins are not...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here is one comparison I did against an overclocked 7700k (5.0 GHz) vs the 1700 at 3.9 GHz with the same GPU, ram at 3466 for both:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the exact same settings in-game. As you can see both GPUs are being bottlenecked in that spot so it's purely on the CPU/memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bs on those kitguru benchmarks, that or a poorly set up rig.


Just different setups different software, more importantly their setup might not be 100% stable i don't think any reviews actually have the time to stress their setups as they are trying to push their review first.

Witcher 3 is more GPU focused anyways.

Funny enough i have been playing Mafia 2 on my setup and i already had some issues first the game does not like to be ran above 60fps so its yet another game i have to lock to 60fps in nvidia inspector, second either its Ryzen or the way Nvidia handles phsyx in older titles but once enabled frame rates will drop to mid 30's during the benchmark. I mainly ran to see if i could help a user at linustechtips looks like i found out the issue haha just turn off phsyx and lock the game to 60fps.

So far out of all my older games ryzen seems to do well and beyond what i would want. Gonna try one more title and i know i will see drops below 60 and that is in GTA4 which runs worse then 5


----------



## polkfan

Just placed my order gonna be happy to be on X370 next time i will not be lazy and just buy whatever levelonetech recommends or some other youtuber i said it before going with Intel kind of made me lazy when picking parts as basically everything just works haha back with my 8350 i researched the crap out of all my parts before i bought anything, i guess i just got bored when Amd left the high-end that's probably why.

Taichi + 2 more Noctua NF-A14 fans to replace the crappy fans that come with the Kraken X61 AIO these fans are terrible past 40% and they rattle at anything lower then 40%.

Least i can take off the darn fan that i have for my VRM when i get the board lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what a good answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call it a "good" answer certainly not helpful but certainly truthful.
> 
> The guys that do have ones worth buying won't give them up. Myself included.
> 
> Who would give up 5.0 stable @ 1.3v
> 
> Edit...before someone calls BS and I have to make them look silly...
Click to expand...

Software lies!









It would be interesting to see how my 2600k would do you your board - It's a good one, I bet it would be close.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Software lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to see how my 2600k would do you your board - It's a good one, I bet it would be close.


No clue...easiest way to know is know max of chip. mine is a 5640 chip.

2 of my buddies have better chips that do even lower...both are 57xx chips.

software does lie, multi meter ftw.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Your cb is on par without bias it should be 1700-1710 @ 3.8.
> 
> *Your 32m times are slow but win 10.*
> 
> Also needs serious tuning to get 32m right and if you get the single threaded performance dialed in multi thread takes a hit. Since ryzen is poor at st and great at mt i am willing to sacrifice some mt performance.
> 
> Its why i offer various timing setups for the taichi guys.
> 
> Up to them to choose what fits them best.


Actually I am on Win7. So those times are slower than they should be given my frequency and timings...or just slow compared to what can be achieved with higher frequencies/better timings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No clue...easiest way to know is know max of chip. mine is a 5640 chip.
> 
> 2 of my buddies have better chips that do even lower...both are 57xx chips.
> 
> software does lie, multi meter ftw.


Ohh hahaha!







When you mentioned you had a 56xx chip before I thought you were talking about the model number!


----------



## chew*

8:35-8:40 = expected 32m times for me @ 3.8.

My kung fu in 32m is strong however so yrmv.


----------



## bardacuda

So given my RAM frequency and timings, my score is bad? So something is wrong with my oc???


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So given my RAM frequency and timings, my score is bad? So something is wrong with my oc???


Unless I ran your system on my OS with my tweaks no way to really know.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @chew* or anyone that has done lots a small amount of benching _on normal people OSes_, can you take a look and just let me know if anything looks off with these results?


Ok I fixed it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So given my RAM frequency and timings, my score is bad? So something is wrong with my oc???


you are fine. Superpi is niche and not terribly relevant particularly on amd.


----------



## bardacuda

Thank you!! I figured it was but didn't want to have to dig through thousands of posts to find results from ppl with similar settings.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> you are fine. Superpi is niche and not terribly relevant particularly on amd.


Pi is relevant on all hardware. Its antiquated yet still somehow measures ipc performance to this day.

The only ones who claim its pointless are the ones who fail to grasp how to run it.


----------



## mus1mus

Any tips for XP on Ryzen?


----------



## bardacuda

DOS or get the hell out.


----------



## chew*

Pretty popular for irrelevant.
Pretty accurate as far as ST ipc per arch to.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=409514&postcount=1


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any tips for XP on Ryzen?


Add on card


----------



## MightyUnit

Just wanted to pop in and ask a question. Thinking about a 1700 based system I would like to ask how they are overclocking considering that time has passed since launch? If I read a launch review and overclocking is covered may I assume that buying a chip now will yield similar results?

Thank you!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any tips for XP on Ryzen?


The OS? highly doubt it'd be able to run on ryzen, but Vm's are pretty easy to set up via either vmware or virtualbox.


----------



## chew*

Vm is illegal for benching @ hwbot.

Someone did a vm run already on xp....result was fast but loops were all over the place = bugged.

An add on card works. Proven to work...just make sure it supports xp driver wise.

After all that...you will find ryzen is slow in xp.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and ask a question. Thinking about a 1700 based system I would like to ask how they are overclocking considering that time has passed since launch? If I read a launch review and overclocking is covered may I assume that buying a chip now will yield similar results?
> 
> Thank you!


Expect about 3.8ghz on the ryzen 1700 you will at least get that. 4.1 max on even the 1800x.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Expect about 3.8ghz on the ryzen 1700 you will at least get that. 4.1 max on even the 1800x.


Given enough cooling and a decent motherboard, I think most 1700's would get 4ghz or at least very close to it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Vm is illegal for benching @ hwbot.
> 
> Someone did a vm run already on xp....result was fast but loops were all over the place = bugged.
> 
> An add on card works. Proven to work...just make sure it supports xp driver wise.
> 
> After all that...you will find ryzen is slow in xp.












So W7 stripped is good enough?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So W7 stripped is good enough?


Stripped properly for Pi 32m yes. Overstripping or removing certain things is counter productive.

Best to do a test os disable test disable test disable testonce you confirm no slowdown in times with certain services killed strip an install burn an image rip it onto a usb and label it pi 32m only.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So W7 stripped is good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped properly for Pi 32m yes. Overstripping or removing certain things is counter productive.
> 
> Best to do a test os disable test disable test disable testonce you confirm no slowdown in times with certain services killed strip an install burn an image rip it onto a usb and label it pi 32m only.
Click to expand...

Gotcha!













Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Vm is illegal for benching @ hwbot.
> 
> Someone did a vm run already on xp....result was fast but loops were all over the place = bugged.
> 
> An add on card works. Proven to work...just make sure it supports xp driver wise.
> 
> After all that...you will find ryzen is slow in xp.


What kind of 'add-on' card you talking about though...?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> What kind of 'add-on' card you talking about though...?


Sata card supptring xp. Usb card supporting xp.


----------



## Clukos




----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


It would be good if they compared the Ryzen setup to an equivalent Intel HEDT setup so you can do comparisons on how effective RAM speed is on either platform. On X99 after 2400MHz, improvement is much smaller.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


I've got a asus Prime pro running my RAM @ 3066 with very fast times, my board only supports 3200 supposedly, can I go beyond that to say 3333 and be safe on that board?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


Danggggg that is nice.

I mostly play OW with this 1080ti and it gets held back pretty hard... sometimes i get dips as low as 140-150 with the GPU sitting at 30-40% utilization. This video is making me think i should get better RAM (I'm stuck at 2933, tho that might be a problem that is compounded by the x370 k4 im using).


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I've got a asus Prime pro running my RAM @ 3066 with very fast times, my board only supports 3200 supposedly, can I go beyond that to say 3333 and be safe on that board?


Yes. I have this board and ram is stable at 3333 c14 1t, also runs 3466 but not stable, waiting for the next agesa release to fix that. There is a Prime Pro thread in the forums you can post in aswell. Gl


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> you are fine. Superpi is niche and not terribly relevant particularly on amd.
> 
> 
> 
> Pi is relevant on all hardware. Its antiquated yet still somehow measures ipc performance to this day.
> 
> The only ones who claim its pointless are the ones who fail to grasp how to run it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Pretty popular for irrelevant.
> Pretty accurate as far as ST ipc per arch to.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=409514&postcount=1


We're gonna have to agree to disagree.

The Stilt had this to say about it -
"SuperPI mainly uses legacy x87 instructions which have been almost completely superceded. SuperPI doesn't show any indication what so ever about SMP performance as it can only utilize a single thread. On top of that it has no real world use or purpose as there are newer programs which can calculate PI almost 100 times faster.

Still, SuperPI can almost be considered as a industry standard.
Nowdays it is generally a VERY poor indicator of real world performance, yet it is so addictive for any old school overclocker. It scales very well along with the CPU/NB/DRAM/IO performance and tweaking it is a big challenge. An overclocker who hasn't ever benched SuperPI simply doesn't exist."

Wiki -
Super PI is single threaded, so its relevance as a measure of performance in the current era of multi-core processors is diminishing quickly. Therefore, Hyper PI has been developed to support multiple threads of Super PI to be run at the same time so one can test stability on multi-core machines. Other multithreaded programs include: wPrime, IntelBurnTest, Prime95, Montecarlo superPI, OCCT or y-cruncher. Last but not least, while SuperPi is unable to calculate more than 32 million digits, and Alexander J. Yee & Shigeru Kondo were able to set a record of 10 Trillion 50 Digits of Pi using y-cruncher under a 2 x Intel Xeon X5680 @ 3.33 GHz - (12 physical cores, 24 hyperthreaded) computer on October 16, 2011[4] Super PI is much slower than these other programs, and utilizes inferior algorithms to them.

I do respect your ability to get great results on superpi however - you have very few peers as I see it.


----------



## chew*

Legacy yet somehow has a trend to get faster per arch....except BD which was slower than thuban same clocks.

Honestly the only ones that believe that excuse are the hardcore amd fanboys.

You wont see intel guys ever using that excuse.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


What resolution is that at? At 1440P I'm completely GPU bound and the cpu is just loafing. My ram is currently running at 3015mhz.

"An overclocker who hasn't ever benched SuperPI simply doesn't exist."

Either I'm not an overclocker or I don't exist. I don't do X87 anything except for a few very old games.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What resolution is that at? At 1440P I'm completely GPU bound and the cpu is just loafing. My ram is currently running at 3015mhz.
> 
> "An overclocker who hasn't ever benched SuperPI simply doesn't exist."
> 
> Either I'm not an overclocker or I don't exist. I don't do X87 anything except for a few very old games.


The term over clocker is used rather loosely nowadays.

It used to mean something.

When it actually meant something overclockers modified hardware in order to oc.

Now they just buy a mobo raise a multi and label themselves an overclocker.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Legacy yet somehow has a trend to get faster per arch....except BD which was slower than thuban same clocks.
> 
> Honestly the only ones that believe that excuse are the hardcore amd fanboys.
> 
> You wont see intel guys ever using that excuse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Legacy yet somehow has a trend to get faster per arch....except BD which was slower than thuban same clocks.
> 
> Honestly the only ones that believe that excuse are the hardcore amd fanboys.
> 
> You wont see intel guys ever using that excuse.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In that area all the guys that bench pi were doing it on athlon 64 and the x87 excuse or legacy excuse was never mentioned









Fwiw subtract 40 secs from summit ridge time. Thats the delta from a tuned 7 to tuned xp...which put amd slightly behind haswell ST ipc range.

Which is right on par for many peoples findings with ryzen being better in mt but slower in st vs haswell.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Legacy yet somehow has a trend to get faster per arch....except BD which was slower than thuban same clocks.
> 
> Honestly the only ones that believe that excuse are the hardcore amd fanboys.
> 
> You wont see intel guys ever using that excuse.


I like to use as much as I can for single core performance generally as I rate that as how well the architecture is. Any company can through more cores to look pretty on benchmarks. Under my tests I conculded that ryzen is around 15% higher in IPC compared to Sandy quite nice for a new design. Looking forward for zen 2 and zen 3 hoping Amd focuses on IPC over cores


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Legacy yet somehow has a trend to get faster per arch....except BD which was slower than thuban same clocks.
> 
> Honestly the only ones that believe that excuse are the hardcore amd fanboys.
> 
> You wont see intel guys ever using that excuse.


I recently heard Intel fans claim R15 and geek bench 4 is now considered fake and unrealistic to ryzens performance there is crazy on both sides but I agree with you Amd seems to have a louder community


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that area all the guys that bench pi were doing it on athlon 64 and the x87 excuse or legacy excuse was never mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fwiw subtract 40 secs from summit ridge time. Thats the delta from a tuned 7 to tuned xp...which put amd slightly behind haswell ST ipc range.
> 
> Which is right on par for many peoples findings with ryzen being better in mt but slower in st vs haswell.
Click to expand...

You have to deny the existence of multi-core cpu's multi threaded apps, differences in instruction sets, clockspeed capability and the general reality of modern cpu usage to put much weight behind superpi at this point in time. I just can't do it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sata card supptring xp. Usb card supporting xp.


I think it's more than just those you need for it to work properly, but if it does in fact work on your board then fair enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


Pretty nice performance boost, though unless you have a 120+Hz monitor I don't see much point in the extra heat and power draw...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I've got a asus Prime pro running my RAM @ 3066 with very fast times, my board only supports 3200 supposedly, can I go beyond that to say 3333 and be safe on that board?


You could possibly do 3333? you'll likely just have to do a lot of trial-and-error with the timings, try finding timings that someone else has used for above 3200.


----------



## miklkit

OIC I don't exist.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think it's more than just those you need for it to work properly, but if it does in fact work on your board then fair enough.


The lack of dual ps2 and an ide mode are the only 2 things inhibiting an xp install.

For Pi you do not need any other drivers and in fact a tuned os for pi has limited functionality.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I've been overclocking since the days of being lucky to achieve 100Mhz. Guess i'm not an overclocker either









So I have a question for the group as a whole as well as master chews if you don't mind. Try and keep an open mind.

We are now in an age of more coarz. Like it or not even Intel is realizing they need to if they wanna compete. Times change, needs change. With that in mind should what is considered stable as well? By that I mean Im sitting only at 3.9Ghz because its what I can get prime95 stable with relatively sane amounts of vcore. Stable in this case means let prime sit for about an hour, if no worker fails and temps are OK (including VRMS don't wanna trigger some), I move onto regular use and if still no issues after a week or so I consider that perfect. Now that change part....should I do away with prime for the most part and test maybe only a few cores let's say half, at said voltage and if they survive with no failed issues consider that stable? Seems nuts I know but my thought experiment here is maybe since we are testing large core counts that having to max every single core at the same time is an exercise in futility? Ive seen stock XFR boost core voltage to 1.5 for brief intervals. Would not having each core dynamically receive a 4GHz boost at 1.45ish vcore as needed individually be safe considering? Im not trying to say for the heavy OCers that want 100% benching stable this is good advice. Im saying for people who game and want that extra umph in a single thread bound game. Im probably being a huge dumbshizer for proposing this but I hope yall get what I mean.


----------



## bardacuda

I guess if you know exactly which cores are the weakest, and also are already aware and ok with what your thermals are like with all 8 cores loaded, that could possibly work.

As far as time spent to be considered stable, that's a personal choice. How comfortable are you about the possibility of random crashes down the road and possible OS corruption?


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The term over clocker is used rather loosely nowadays.
> 
> It used to mean something.
> 
> When it actually meant something overclockers modified hardware in order to oc.
> 
> Now they just buy a mobo raise a multi and label themselves an overclocker.


Hah, Chew, I do remember once or twice drawing conductive lines on a cpu or gpu board. But those days are long gone. Yeah now we just want to buy the best known easily overclockable parts for a quick fast and 24/7 build. This one took longer than all my others combined, but I am finally happy at 3950mhz 32gb 3333 C14 ram 24/7 stable


----------



## Mega Man

Back then, overclocker was not about fastest, but fastest YOU could get for yourself.

Don't very me wrong, some did try for fastest, but it was more about your chip


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Back then, overclocker was not about fastest, but fastest YOU could get for yourself.
> 
> Don't very me wrong, some did try for fastest, but it was more about your chip


The key to being the fastest nowadays is binning. Either using your own money or some other's.









In Overclocking news:

HWBOT is forum is no fun.


----------



## chew*

Let me clear this up a little...

To me this is ocing.

I work out my own mods...





Based on the guys that pushed the limits it has been made far easier but still requires knowledge to get full control...

The question is. Based on that chip in white photo...can you tell how to bypass ovp ocp *without google...*?

If not...i rest my case.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Let me clear this up a little...
> 
> To me this is ocing.
> 
> I work out my own mods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the guys that pushed the limits it has been made far easier but still requires knowledge to get full control...
> 
> The question is. Based on that chip in white photo...can you tell how to bypass ovp ocp *without google...*?
> 
> If not...i rest my case.


Modify the return signal to the FB (feedback) pin.









Honestly I've been overclocking since the 486DX days, and not much has changed. Sure the voltage regulation is more complex, but its still the same BS as back in the 90's or 80's. The real easy part comes from not having to replace crystals or have bins of them in different values.

Overclocking has always been a mixture of the following...
Decrease temps
Increase volts
increase clocks

And all of the voltage/multiplier/bus settings have been user selectable on good hardware for the better part of 30 years. You and I aren't old enough to prattle on about the "golden days of overclocking".


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Let me clear this up a little...
> 
> To me this is ocing.
> 
> I work out my own mods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the guys that pushed the limits it has been made far easier but still requires knowledge to get full control...
> 
> The question is. Based on that chip in white photo...can you tell how to bypass ovp ocp *without google...*?
> 
> If not...i rest my case.


Nope. You are moving the goal posts. You said modding the hardware.

You are just beating your chest. Toodles.


----------



## chew*

No im not im juat drawing a line from my perspective.

If you have never hit ocp or ovp....you are an enthusiast who could care less about ocp/ovp mods. Enthusiasts concern themselves with rma and not voiding warranty.

If you have hit ocp/ovp then you care about it thus you are an overclocker.
Overclockers first step...void warranty screw rma...

Thats my opinion...you do not have to like it nor agree...but its mine none the less.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Modify the return signal to the FB (feedback) pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I've been overclocking since the 486DX days, and not much has changed. Sure the voltage regulation is more complex, but its still the same BS as back in the 90's or 80's. The real easy part comes from not having to replace crystals or have bins of them in different values.
> 
> Overclocking has always been a mixture of the following...
> Decrease temps
> Increase volts
> increase clocks
> 
> And all of the voltage/multiplier/bus settings have been user selectable on good hardware for the better part of 30 years. You and I aren't old enough to prattle on about the "golden days of overclocking".


Im 42 and have used slotkets...woot 33mhz oc...


----------



## polkfan

I wish i was old enough to do that stuff, sure you guys all pulled the pencil trick for a simple OC right haha, hey i watched all the old computer chronicles and i love reading older reviews from around the K5 days.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im 42 and have used slotkets...woot 33mhz oc...


Have you ever overclocked by 100% to 2mhz?









Im 32, but I started on hardware that was ~10 years older than me. I think my first "software" OC was pumping a C64/128 to double speed on vblank intervals. Couldn't keep it at double speed because the clock also controlled the display controller.

Even so, tweaking and firmware modding today is not really any less overclocking than doing hardware mods. Not everyone is good enough to cover all the bases of top tier overclocking. And IMHO they are not required to in order to don the title of overclocker.

IMHO you fall more on the side of hardware hacking than pure overclocking.


----------



## chew*

The point is i could have my grandmother whos on her deathbed remotely change a multipluer on my rig. Boom she is an overclocker then...

Got to draw a line somewhere.

That line...for me for example.

"Im using the stilts timings" = enthusiast

"Im tuning my own damn rig myself" = overclocker


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is i could have my grandmother whos on her deathbed remotely change a multipluer on my rig. Boom she is an overclocker then...
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere.


Sure, but there's a *huge* amount of middle ground between a gamer doing their first multiplier adjustment and people mapping pinouts to do hardware mods. I thought that was why we added the prefixed 'extreme' to the overclocker title for people like you. There are degrees of knowledge to every hobby and people like you fall at one extreme, with absolute neophytes at the opposite end, but most of us are somewhere nearer the centre.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is i could have my grandmother whos on her deathbed remotely change a multipluer on my rig. Boom she is an overclocker then...
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere.
> 
> That line...for me for example.
> 
> "Im using the stilts timings" = enthusiast
> 
> "Im tuning my own damn rig myself" = overclocker


For sure agree man i mean think about get a high end board no effort at all Ryzen 1800X set 1.425V 4.0ghz LLC3 and boom lala

Basically plug in play is a lot easier now a days.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sure, but there's a *huge* amount of middle ground between a gamer doing their first multiplier adjustment and people mapping pinouts to do hardware mods. I thought that was why we added the prefixed 'extreme' to the overclocker title for people like you. There are degrees of knowledge to every hobby and people like you fall at one extreme, with absolute neophytes at the opposite end, but most of us are somewhere nearer the centre.


Its a tough bracket to nail down i will agree with that.


----------



## Paul17041993

I remember the first time I started PC overclocking, was with an Athlon, non-XP, all you really had was the bus clock and core multiplier. Fast-forward to AM3+ and you now had at least 5 different clocks, multipliers and voltages to tune across the board, but after that we start to see a lot of these extra parts disappear again as it all becomes local inside the CPU, taking us back to a reference clock, few multipliers and 2-3 voltages...

Though overclocking old game consoles is kinda more fun than PC's, especially when you want to make them unstable on purpose


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is i could have my grandmother whos on her deathbed remotely change a multipluer on my rig. Boom she is an overclocker then...
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but there's a *huge* amount of middle ground between a gamer doing their first multiplier adjustment and people mapping pinouts to do hardware mods. I thought that was why we added the prefixed 'extreme' to the overclocker title for people like you. There are degrees of knowledge to every hobby and people like you fall at one extreme, with absolute neophytes at the opposite end, but most of us are somewhere nearer the centre.
Click to expand...

^ This.


----------



## mus1mus

Since I overclock, therefore, I am an overclocker.









Hard to draw the line. Somehow, these things are already accessible to every skill level. But it doesn't mean it is already mainstream.

So yeah. I intend not to go further than that.


----------



## madbrayniak

Brother-in-law just spent $600 on 7820X.

I looked up how it compared to R7 offerings and it costs 50% more with only a 10% improvement.....waste of money.

Really hoping to see some great game optimizations in the next year or 2 and see how Ryzen does.

At this point in time(financially) I am probably going to be just waiting for Ryzen 2.


----------



## bardacuda

Might be another 1.5 to 2 years for Zen2. Meanwhile, though, you could wait out and hunt down the best deals on other components. You could even get everything together except for CPU and GPU and throw in a Raven Ridge APU temporarily.


----------



## aceofspasms

Why my OC settings doesn't work anymore? Earlier everything worked fine but no more after the water pump disaster a couple of months ago. All the parts are tested and working fine. No problems with default settings. Can you see anything wrong setting?

Symptoms... games crash, browser gets sluggish time to time, HWiNFO shows "WHEA... Total errors 5.....0.....5"

Here are the settings for 4,0 Ghz + 3600 Mhz RAM (RAM test passed without errors. Bios RAM OC preset C6H/1501)

BCLK [100]
Fid [160]
Did [8]
CPU LLC [Auto] (+ 1 to 3)
CPU Current Capability [Auto] (+ 120% to 140%)
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
VDDSOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CoreV [1.35] (+ .36, .37 and .38) (Earlier 1.35 V was enough to run my CPU at 4.0 Ghz)
SOCV [1.05] (+ auto)
1.8V PLL V [1.8]
1.05V SB V [1.05] (+ 1.10 + auto)
DRAM V [1.40]
DRAM VBoot V [1.40]
DDRVTT [0.70]
Super I/O Clock Skew [Enabled] + [Disabled]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Global PState Control [Enabled] + [Disabled]


----------



## bardacuda

My guess is that you just weren't completely stable at 1.35V before. What stress testing did you do to verify that it was stable?

Try lowering your core and mem clocks and then do stress testing. If you can pass testing at lower clocks it then you'll know it was simply an unstable system and you needed to back off.

I'd suggest > 1 hr of IBT AVX max, an overnight of HCI MemTest w/ one instance for each thread, an overnight of Prime95 custom blend. For each of those use at least 85% of your RAM.

Also a couple hours of encoding video.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No im not im juat drawing a line from my perspective.
> 
> If you have never hit ocp or ovp....you are an enthusiast who could care less about ocp/ovp mods. Enthusiasts concern themselves with rma and not voiding warranty.
> 
> If you have hit ocp/ovp then you care about it thus you are an overclocker.
> Overclockers first step...void warranty screw rma...
> 
> Thats my opinion...you do not have to like it nor agree...but its mine none the less.


You're just moving the goal posts again.

Been there, done that. Toodles.


----------



## chew*

Im not the one who said you do not exist. Csorkin is not the one either. Wiki said it. Take your beef there and take your target/goal posts off me..

People with thin skin should not do the internet.

k thanks bye.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sure, but there's a *huge* amount of middle ground between a gamer doing their first multiplier adjustment and people mapping pinouts to do hardware mods. I thought that was why we added the prefixed 'extreme' to the overclocker title for people like you. There are degrees of knowledge to every hobby and people like you fall at one extreme, with absolute neophytes at the opposite end, but most of us are somewhere nearer the centre.


A lot of parallels can b3 drawn between being a PC enthusiast and a car enthusiast. You get the same thing with car guys who buy a muffler and shift knob on their otherwise stock vehicle then proceed to slap a sticker on the back that says "built not bought"


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> A lot of parallels can b3 drawn between being a PC enthusiast and a car enthusiast. You get the same thing with car guys who buy a muffler and shift knob on their otherwise stock vehicle then proceed to slap a sticker on the back that says "built not bought"


Same goes for case modders.

I typically shave and cut to faccilitate more room and to make stuff fit.

Does that make me a case modder?

In my opinion...hell no.

The real case modders are nasty good at what they do and do some really crazy and creative builds.

Way out of my league and I am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Idk but i have so far findings variable "stable" settings

when you try to push ram over 3200 what it was stable, now it isnt.

All those 40x on the reviews with x volts i bet you they all are crashable on prime95 blend test.

i can bench @ 41x that doesnt mean its stable. I can run 40.25x with less than 1.4v that doesnt mean its stable.

I would sacrifice a 100-200mhz overclock on ryzen for a 3333/3466LL prime95 stable ..

I get more gains in general on those ram settings than mhz alone.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

@chew*@[email protected]

so asus really read this forums???

new mobo
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/

what happen with the darn "small as hell" vrm heatsink????? Like why???


----------



## chew*

I was talking with an asus rep.

Got no where with some issues.

Asus usa has little pull or in the past it was that way. China hq calls the shots.

Decided to put my time elsewhere with a company willing to listen.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

the msi have a 4+2 vrm phase shes very capable of managing the volts pretty decent. The problem she have is of course the famous itsy bitsy tiny vrm heatsink..

i just wish she have more *heatsink/surface for heat dissipation*..

Was hoping asus finally release something decent as i like asus mobos and matx is my form factor and i dont see no reason for trading this msi for that one with that type of vrm heatsink i already know what i will get into...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I was talking with an asus rep.
> 
> Got no where with some issues.
> 
> Asus usa has little pull or in the past it was that way. China hq calls the shots.
> 
> Decided to put my time elsewhere with a company willing to listen.


Yeah, i think this is my last Asus board as well. Third board with fan controlling issues and more.. They cannot even make a proper BIOS anymore it appears. Maybe we can bundle our money together and ask if https://www.phoenix.com/ can make a proper BIOS for us lol.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe we can bundle our money together and ask if https://www.phoenix.com/ can make a proper BIOS for us lol.


Or PremaMod.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah maybe, i am fed up with these incompetent companies that rush products in order to make as much money as possible without releasing an proper product in the first place..


----------



## LuckyImperial

All Ryzen motherboards suffered on release. The C6H's bricking pretty much put the nail in the coffin for Asus skeptics.

My recent motherboard experiences have been confined to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 4 and the Asus C6H.

GA 990FXA cooked VRM's so bad that it was the sole limit on my FX-8350 OC. Everyone had the same experience with that board. That was with Sarcon XR-M thermal tape @ the thinnest thickness.
Asus C6H BIOS is _miles_ ahead of that **** Gigabyte BIOS.
Gigabyte had terrible audio feedback. No matter how/what I grounded, that mobo had inherent interference I could never get shake.
Asus C6H never breaks 60C on VRM's. That's with liquid on the CPU, no dedicated fan for VRM heat sink, and up to 100F ambient.
Asus C6H has no audio feedback. It's quite an amazing experience relative to my Gigabyte board.
I know it's not apples to apples, but my Asus experience has been a dream compared to my Gigabyte experience. BIOS values stick, no audio issues, incredibly efficient VRM's.

A factor that I'm sure @chew* is aware of is simply the efficiency of the VRM's yielding less heat to be dissipated. Those TI FET's are pretty impressive:

http://www.ti.com/product/CSD87350Q5D


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i think this is my last Asus board as well. Third board with fan controlling issues and more.. They cannot even make a proper BIOS anymore it appears. Maybe we can bundle our money together and ask if https://www.phoenix.com/ can make a proper BIOS for us lol.


American Megatrend Inc







.

I have only had one AM4 board and as you know it's a C6H. I really can't fault it.


----------



## chew*

There is no perfect board/bios.

Just need to pick features you want and issues you can live with.

My 2 picks in that category are still taichi/c6h.


----------



## polkfan

Only thing that i can say is perfect in terms of performance is Noctua fans finally replaced my NZXT Kraken X61 fans with them before anything above 50% was just way to loud and anything below 40% caused one of the fans to rattle now i have my A14's at 60% all times and its pushing more air while being silent.

Also at stock CPU settings max load in Prime 95 blend for 30min was 50C that is a decent drop from 56C and its hotter in michigan today then it was last time i did it(77F in room instead of 69F).

Also MSI tomahawk i classify as even more junk tried using a fan splitter that came with the fans so i didn't have to use CAM software and i kept getting weird unstable issues as soon as i plugged the fans into NZXT connection boom stable.

On Tuesday or Wednesday i'll be switching my setup over to the Taichi i already got the board but i don't have Arctic Silver 5 yet to Monday don't want to use my coolermaster stuff on my main build again thinking i can squeeze another 3-5C diffrince from using high quality thermal compound.


----------



## ubbernewb

so like 4.0 is the brick wall with these? im at 3.9 with my 1700X, will try 4.0 later


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubbernewb*
> 
> so like 4.0 is the brick wall with these? im at 3.9 with my 1700X, will try 4.0 later


Actually getting to 4ghz or more stable within the recommended voltage range is not achievable for many, it really is down to luck of the draw.

Mine can do 4ghz but with over 1.4v, while 3.975Ghz is stable with 1.35v. 4.025Ghz is not quite stable at 1.43v, 4.050Ghz not stable at all, 4.1Ghz won't boot. My chip was in the top ~20% of tested 1700's that could hold 4Ghz in realbench for an hour from siliconlottery in the first month of launch. I think from memory only the top ~33% of 1700X's could do that too at the time. Someone here has the exact numbers most likely.


----------



## Clukos

Hitting GPU limits with 3466 ram.


----------



## thigobr

Just received a new R7 1700 CPU from RMA. And this thing is a beast! Old one was 1707PGT and the new one is 1730SUS. I tested and it's "segfault" free (that's why the RMA).

The old CPU took ~1.26V to achieve 3800MHz and required more than 1.35V to do 3900MHz. 4GHz wasn't stable until 1.425V so I stopped there.

This new one does 3900MHz on stock voltage (1.187V)! I did a quick test and it seems to be stable at 4GHz with just 1.30V (Zenstates and LLC AUTO). Unfortunately I cannot change the vcore within UEFI because the CPU gets stuck at 1550MHz even using voltage offset.

Using an old D-Tek Fuzion V1 block, Magicool slim 360 RAD and 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance fans at silent speed.


----------



## spyshagg

Hey guys

What is the average full-load IBT-AVX voltage (SVI2 TNF reading) for 4ghz on the 1800x? Is 1.337v @ 64ºc OK?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Just received a new R7 1700 CPU from RMA. And this thing is a beast! Old one was 1707PGT and the new one is 1730SUS. I tested and it's "segfault" free (that's why the RMA).
> 
> The old CPU took ~1.26V to achieve 3800MHz and required more than 1.35V to do 3900MHz. 4GHz wasn't stable until 1.425V so I stopped there.
> 
> This new one does 3900MHz on stock voltage (1.187V)! I did a quick test and it seems to be stable at 4GHz with just 1.30V (Zenstates and LLC AUTO). Unfortunately I cannot change the vcore within UEFI because the CPU gets stuck at 1550MHz even using voltage offset.
> 
> Using an old D-Tek Fuzion V1 block, Magicool slim 360 RAD and 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance fans at silent speed.


Holly crap that is impressive, and haha still the same old 1.55 bug even after all this time man when are boards going to fix this issue?


----------



## CriticalOne

My 1700 is stick at 3.7GHz since I pushed the Wraith Spire to its limits. I want to go further, but I have no idea where to start. I need a downdraft cooler to maintain my VRM temps (at current settings they reach 85C on LINPACK AVX) but the only good one I've found is the Noctua C14S that costs $80. Does anyone else have some suggestions for a cooler to buy?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting GPU limits with 3466 ram.


Wonderful. Keep up the good work.

Your videos have inspired me to try tweaking my own subtimings to go faster in games. My Corsair 3200 LPX 2x8GB kit uses Hynix dual rank DIMMs and I have no idea where to start with adjusting subtimings since most guides are for Samsung B die. Do you know where I can get started or do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalOne*
> 
> Your videos have inspired me to try tweaking my own subtimings to go faster in games. My Corsair 3200 LPX 2x8GB kit uses Hynix dual rank DIMMs and I have no idea where to start with adjusting subtimings since most guides are for Samsung B die. Do you know where I can get started or do you have any suggestions?


For Hynix check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24130#post_26242714


----------



## Anty

@thigobr

What about memory OC?
Same or better?

Finally OC to 4GHz







(joking)


----------



## By-Tor

1700X, Best air cooler?

I buddy's asking which for his CPU. I have been on water since the early 2000s and have not been keeping up with air cooling.

Thanks


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 1700X, Best air cooler?
> 
> I buddy's asking which for his CPU. I have been on water since the early 2000s and have not been keeping up with air cooling.
> 
> Thanks


Depends on budget best Air cooler is the Noctua NH-D15 but you need a bracket for AM4, this thing basically comes even with the AIO's in the market.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAADY5BC1607&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC-_-pla-_-CPU+Cooling-_-9SIAADY5BC1607&gclid=CjwKCAjwl_PNBRBcEiwA4pplRbdFCD4GglffYfZCsPzo5f7-ltFw3FkRMLAsoIMtS8eS_1LGK0du1hoCRRMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Here is the AM4 set sorry keep editing but i keep finding better options haha


----------



## miklkit

Best air cooler? Better case fans and case air flow. My OC stalled because of high cpu and vrm temperatures. Today I replaced the 2-1000 rpm front case fans with 2-1500 rpm case fans and am now running cooler on cpu and vrms at higher voltages.

Any twin tower cooler combined with good case fans will do the job.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Just received a new R7 1700 CPU from RMA. And this thing is a beast! Old one was 1707PGT and the new one is 1730SUS. I tested and it's "segfault" free (that's why the RMA).
> 
> The old CPU took ~1.26V to achieve 3800MHz and required more than 1.35V to do 3900MHz. 4GHz wasn't stable until 1.425V so I stopped there.
> 
> This new one does 3900MHz on stock voltage (1.187V)! I did a quick test and it seems to be stable at 4GHz with just 1.30V (Zenstates and LLC AUTO). Unfortunately I cannot change the vcore within UEFI because the CPU gets stuck at 1550MHz even using voltage offset.
> 
> Using an old D-Tek Fuzion V1 block, Magicool slim 360 RAD and 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance fans at silent speed.


i dont go by that svI2 on hwinfo i like to see the one i actually put on bios..

I have 1.4v plus llc2 which is around 1.408v according bios and mobo app that reads the voltage and amd master ryzen.

hwinfo is telling me 1.313v which i know is not the right one


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i dont go by that svI2 on hwinfo i like to see the one i actually put on bios..
> 
> I have 1.4v plus llc2 which is around 1.408v according bios and mobo app that reads the voltage and amd master ryzen.
> 
> hwinfo is telling me 1.313v which i know is not the right one


I believe that is indeed the correct internal cpu reading. Actually, in idle, the voltage I put in AsusZenStates is exactly the one I see in svi2. The voltage will drop to lower values depending on the stress I put on the cpu and the LLC you chose to run. That is the expected behavior!

With LLC-2, in Battlefield1, it will drop from 1.412V -> 1.380v. In IBT-AVX it will drop to 1.337v.

The full-load voltage is how I know that reading is the correct one. My cpu always needs 1.337v full load voltage to be stable in IBT-AVX.
So, with LLC-2 I need to set 1.412V to have 1.337v. With LLC-AUTO I need to set 1.431v to have 1.337v

It checks out correctly.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mine doesnt. llc2 actually boost my voltage higher same as llc1, on load mobo appy voltage reader will jump to 1.408v from 1.4v on the highest load..

So to me the cpu voltage is the one cpu-z indicates which match msi mobo app which is the one i put on bios plus or minus llc differences.


----------



## thigobr

@Anty
The memory controller seems to be a bit better as I can now use VSOC at 0.950V for 3200MHz (instead of 1.000V) but I still cannot get stable 3333MHz CL14 or 3466MHz CL14 even using Stilt timings...

About the vcore indeed what I set using ZenStates seems to be reflected by the SVI2 voltage measure. For 3900MHz the UEFI is set to 1.187V (default VID for 1700). From what I have seen from other users SVI2 are the most accurate SW measure when compared with a DMM reading the voltage at the socket (image from hardwareluxx Prime X370-PRO club forum thread)


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> mine doesnt. llc2 actually boost my voltage higher same as llc1, on load mobo appy voltage reader will jump to 1.408v from 1.4v on the highest load..
> 
> So to me the cpu voltage is the one cpu-z indicates which match msi mobo app which is the one i put on bios plus or minus llc differences.


I'm using the Asus X370 Prime Pro. I just spend this entire day tuning the minimal voltage needed for my p-state 4ghz overclock across many LLC settings, and my observation is completely different from yours! In here, SVI2 matches the voltage I set like clockwork (before full load v-droop)


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I'm using the Asus X370 Prime Pro. I just spend this entire day tuning the minimal voltage needed for my p-state 4ghz overclock across many LLC settings, and my observation is completely different from yours! In here, SVI2 matches the voltage I set like clockwork (before full load v-droop)


i cannot do pstates in this mobo and i have never trusted nothing else other what i type on bios and what cpu-z/mobo app shows me
llc1 is my highest so its backwards


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i cannot do pstates in this mobo and i have never trusted nothing else other what i type on bios and what cpu-z/mobo app shows me
> llc1 is my highest so its backwards


I believe the bios/cpu-z/mobo apps read the socket vcore before entering the cpu? I dont know. As long as you use the lowest vcore possible to achieve stability, it does not really matter what voltage you read (unless you want to make sure you are not exceeding AMD max 1.425v recommendation )


----------



## bottlefedchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I believe the bios/cpu-z/mobo apps read the socket vcore before entering the cpu? I dont know. As long as you use the lowest vcore possible to achieve stability, it does not really matter what voltage you read (unless you want to make sure you are not exceeding AMD max 1.425v recommendation )


This is what I have noticed as well.

SVI is the internal, after load. This is the voltage load line affects, on my CH6 1.35 @ LLC1 shows 1.28ish under load, LLC 5 over volts it to 1.375ish under load for me.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 1700X, Best air cooler?
> 
> I buddy's asking which for his CPU. I have been on water since the early 2000s and have not been keeping up with air cooling.
> 
> Thanks


Best AM4 air cooler is a vague question.

There's so many that it really comes down to your space constraints , aesthetics, pricing, and whether getting an AM4 mounting kit is an issue.

Some coolers to think about

*Twin towers*

Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E ---- anything after January 2017 doesn't need an AM4 kit
Phanteks PH-TC14PE ---- needs AM4 kit
Noctua NH-D15 --- aesthetically poor / space constraints issues , SE-AM4 has AM4 kit but is ill-advised if you plan on changing sockets (All special editions will not allow you to get free mounting kits)
Noctua NH-D15S ---- aesthetically polarizing fan , needs AM4 kit
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 --- requires AM4 kit
Scythe Fuma --- needs AM4 kit (120mm fans)
Noctua NH-D14 ---- needs AM4 kit
Cryorig R1 --- needs AM4 kit
Alpenföhn Olymp --- needs AM4 kit, not sold in USA it seems
Deepcool ASSASSIN II --- needs AM4 kit
Deepcool Neptwin V2 --- needs AM4 kit (dual 120mm fans)
*Single towers with 140mm fans*

Thermalright Archon IB-E ---- anything after January 2017 doesn't need AM4 kit (SLIM tower)
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power ---- anything after January 2017 doesn't need an AM4 kit (SLIM tower)
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B , Thermalright Le Grand Macho ---- anything after January 2017 doesn't need an AM4 kit
Noctua NH-U14S --- aesthetically polarizing fan, needs AM4 kit (SLIM tower)
Scythe Mugen MAX ---- requires AM4 kit
Cryorig H5 ---- requires AM4 kit

*Single towers with 120mm fans*

Scythe Mugen 5 --- requires AM4 kit (there's a Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B that has it)
Noctua NH-U12S --- requires AM4 kit unless you get the SE-AM4 edition (SLIM tower , probably wouldn't get this for a 8 core Ryzen)
MSI Frozr Core L --- not tried and true though ; when using other fans it doesn't seem to perform as well as others
Cooler Master TPC 800 , TPC 812 --- AM4 kit required, rarely seen
For your interest: cooler performance on AM4 (it uses heat load for an Intel CPU) : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/929-23/recapitulatif-delta-t-vs-db-a.html
Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 7 tests: https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/amd_ryzen_5_7_cpu_cooler_round_up/1
R5 1600 testing http://jerryneutron.com/amd-ryzen-am4-cpu-cooler-roundup/


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Brother-in-law just spent $600 on 7820X.
> 
> I looked up how it compared to R7 offerings and it costs 50% more with only a 10% improvement.....waste of money.
> 
> Really hoping to see some great game optimizations in the next year or 2 and see how Ryzen does.
> 
> At this point in time(financially) I am probably going to be just waiting for Ryzen 2.


If you already have a 2000 intel or higher it's perfectly reasonable to wait, most of the 'improvements' to CPUs since then were efficiency and clockspeeds. However if you have a use for lots of cores ryzen's a super great value option and even provides more performance via SMT than intel's HT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> [*] Gigabyte had terrible audio feedback. No matter how/what I grounded, that mobo had inherent interference I could never get shake.


Motherboard audio's always been bad like that, my CHV wasn't even functional it was that bad...
It's only been the very recent generations that they started fully isolating the audio on motherboards so that the rest of the hardware wont interfere, but you'll still get issues with the front panel header if the case doesn't fully isolate that too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubbernewb*
> 
> so like 4.0 is the brick wall with these? im at 3.9 with my 1700X, will try 4.0 later


Pretty much 'unfortunately' (it's not a real big loss really), but some have been able to get 4.2GHz with moderate power draw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 1700X, Best air cooler?
> 
> I buddy's asking which for his CPU. I have been on water since the early 2000s and have not been keeping up with air cooling.
> 
> Thanks


Anything large + good case flow basically, you don't get much variance between them even on open benches. The noctua NH-D15 models are still around, but you also have bequiet, Cryorig and phanteks with their different configurations and colours. You'll have to make sure they're actually AM4 compatible or you can get a bracket however.


----------



## Clukos

I'm using the NH U12s AM4 and I'm very happy, I can push 3.9 on the 1700 no problems


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bottlefedchaney*
> 
> This is what I have noticed as well.
> 
> SVI is the internal, after load. This is the voltage load line affects, on my CH6 1.35 @ LLC1 shows 1.28ish under load, LLC 5 over volts it to 1.375ish under load for me.


The problem is thats after it goes thru the vrm phases thats why i don't use those readings instead i go by the actual volts i use on bios that reads on cpuz/mobo.

@gupsterg

Do y cruncher heat the cpu more than prime12/12k load on your end?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> The problem is thats after it goes thru the vrm phases thats why i don't use those readings instead i go by the actual volts i use on bios that reads on cpuz/mobo.


Why are you ignoring what we are trying to tell you? The only voltage that matters is the one AFTER the vrms. Do not give more importance to the bios voltage than the cpu internal voltage. If you set bios vcore to 1.425v LLC5 and the cpu internally reads 1.5v under load, you are damaging your cpu! The voltage that matters is the voltage being read by the cpu (SVI2) AFTER the vrms.

Its like you are more concerned about your motherboard health than the cpu health. The cpu is the one sensitive enough to get damaged by this voltage.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Bcuz, i know this already?

i care about both cpu and vrms.
What i actually use on bios affects vrms and cpu and both temps.

Im not ignoring i just don't agreed to it.

Btw i have submitted over 1.53v lol .
Look a few pages back you will see XD


----------



## miklkit

About the "best" air cooler. The Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E seems to be very rare these days. I bought mine in 2014 and it cooled a 5ghz @ 1.512v FX for 2 years just fine. Got the AM4 adapter plate direct from Germany for $5 total cost.

When it came time to put the new system together I found the mount to be loose. Basically the TIM was glueing the cooler in place. Being in a hurry I just stuck a strip of foam rubber in there and called it good. I have since come up with 2 better ways to do it, but haven't gotaroundtuit yet.

That said, with a suspect mount it is cooling a 1700 at 3.9 ghz @ 1.356v at a max temp of 68.3C in IBT ABX at Very High with better case fans installed. P95 blend runs a few degrees cooler.

If the other brands do not have AM4 mounts yet it is a viable option.


----------



## 12Cores

Is anyone running at [email protected] with a [email protected], if so what kind of performance are seeing? Additionally has anyone upgraded from a i7 to a 1700/1700x with a 4k build, if so are you seeing in any reduction in performance or was it a side-grade?


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Is anyone running at [email protected] with a [email protected], if so what kind of performance are seeing? Additionally has anyone upgraded from a i7 to a 1700/1700x with a 4k build, if so are you seeing in any reduction in performance or was it a side-grade?


Ill tell you what you will have to do is change your username to 16cores.


----------



## Melcar

Will soon join the club as I've decided to get a R7 1700 instead of the R5 1600X. Going to be buying memory first however, and I,m still debating on what to get. Corsair Vengeance LPX is the easiest and cheapest to get down here. Planning on running 4x16gb config. Question is if I should bother with pricier 3200mhz sticks or go for the more affordable 2400mhz kits.


----------



## 99belle99

What are you doing that you need 64GB's?


----------



## Melcar

Nothing special, just want all my dimms at max capacity.


----------



## webhito

Posting this here as well to get more coverage.
My processor is behaving strangely, no issues browsing, watching videos or benchmarking, only playing games. After a while it will stutter and then freeze, mind you this happens on my ssd or mechanical hdd, on 2 different motherboards ( ch6 and prime ) and also with different ram kits. It doesn't crash, just slows down to a slideshow and freezes for a few seconds, then it works fine again until the same happens.

Happens at default settings and with docp @2933. I do have core performance boost disabled since it hits a ridiculous 1.5v during load so that's out of the question.

Leaving a video here in case anyone can give me a hand, I am running out of options as the only thing left I need to try is a power supply and another gpu, oh, and another cpu.


----------



## SuperZan

Just FyI, if you're running stock and CPB is giving occasional 1.5v readings, that's not a big deal. Those spikes are accounted for by AMD; CPB stock shouldn't be pegging voltage to 1.5v, which would be a real issue.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Just FyI, if you're running stock and CPB is giving occasional 1.5v readings, that's not a big deal. Those spikes are accounted for by AMD; CPB stock shouldn't be pegging voltage to 1.5v, which would be a real issue.


Oh, I thought it was something that was not taken into factor and would be ironed out later, nonetheless, it runs so much cooler with it off that I would rather take the hit in performance.
The thing I can't solve though, are the freezes. I will probably try with another psu tomorrow but I doubt its the problem.


----------



## 99belle99

Sorry this doesn't help your problem but what game is that? It looks good.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Sorry this doesn't help your problem but what game is that? It looks good.


Enslaved, pretty fun game.
Its like $2 on steam right now.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/245280/ENSLAVED_Odyssey_to_the_West_Premium_Edition/


----------



## Paul17041993

I think threads are more relevant than cores now...


----------



## VeritronX

If you're running windows 10 it's probably just the latest update, they have fixed it on insider builds but normal people won't get the fix until the next major windows update in october.


----------



## jigzaw

I just like to know if moving up to AGESA 1.0.0.6B from 1.0.0.6 is a good option. Regards


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Posting this here as well to get more coverage.
> My processor is behaving strangely, no issues browsing, watching videos or benchmarking, only playing games. After a while it will stutter and then freeze, mind you this happens on my ssd or mechanical hdd, on 2 different motherboards ( ch6 and prime ) and also with different ram kits. It doesn't crash, just slows down to a slideshow and freezes for a few seconds, then it works fine again until the same happens.
> 
> Happens at default settings and with docp @2933. I do have core performance boost disabled since it hits a ridiculous 1.5v during load so that's out of the question.
> 
> Leaving a video here in case anyone can give me a hand, I am running out of options as the only thing left I need to try is a power supply and another gpu, oh, and another cpu.


looks like windows update tomfoolery to me.


----------



## Nickyvida

Anyone on the MSI X370 carbon get higher overclocking on the latest availabile bios(nonbeta)?

Thinking of moving on to V18 but heard reports of it affecting overclocking but increased memory compatibility in tradeoff.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Is anyone running at [email protected] with a [email protected], if so what kind of performance are seeing? Additionally has anyone upgraded from a i7 to a 1700/1700x with a 4k build, if so are you seeing in any reduction in performance or was it a side-grade?


for 4k you can leave cpu at stock


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> looks like windows update tomfoolery to me.


Not quite sure yet as to what it is, I have ran out of extra parts to check, so I might try installing windows 7 and see if that solves the issue.


----------



## gupsterg

@thigobr

Damn good result on CPU from RMA







. Thanks for share in this thread and the segfault one







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Do y cruncher heat the cpu more than prime12/12k load on your end?


I have not done P95 at that setup in past. I can not test on C6H at present as 1800X with AMD for RMA due to segmentation fault.

I have 1700 at hand but currently too busy with other things to rebuild that rig.

For me compared with other tests I run Y-Cruncher N64 was highest temps.

I too use CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). This is supposed to be from telementry of CPU to VRM, it is mentioned in my thread by Mumak.


----------



## thigobr

@gupsterg np! We need to share the results! I am glad AMD worked this bug out









For me it seems Y-Cruncher heats up the CPU a little bit more but Prime95 isn't too far behind (actually they are pretty close). Also, in the past, Y-Cruncher found a memory instability that Google Stress App test didn't find (after running for 2 hours). So now I always include Y-Cruncher in the stability test suite.


----------



## gupsterg

I will defo build up C6H once my RMA is back and share what happen







.

I once favoured GSAT vs HCI Memtest. Then one of the four R7 I had actually exhibited fault in GSAT vs HCI Memtest for same profile.

Then on another CPU I had passes in IBT AVX custom 13312MB, Y-Cruncher, GSAT, but HCI Memtest would show an error in less time.

P95 has also been handy. A while back zGunBLADEz shared a test method which worked well for me as it did for him.

I've got into a habit of doing too many programs and length TBH. I just reckon to cover "all bases" best to do what we can.

Another set of case testing was where my CPU was finding x264 encoding tough on OC but not RealBench but finalheaven's 1700 was opposite. RB tough on his profile, x264 encoding easy.

I was greatly interested with your share due to rad you use, besides the RMA for segfault. I'm using the MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm (two of) on TR 1950X with GTX 1080. Pretty sweet for price of product IMO. IIRC zGunBladez also has got that rad.

It is nutty how all profiles I determined in WinOS cave in compiling in Linux. Even stock crapped out. I tried increased VCORE/SOC/VDIMM and tried OPCache disable.

Gotta test TR which AFAIK is not supposed to have segfault.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is i could have my grandmother whos on her deathbed remotely change a multipluer on my rig. Boom she is an overclocker then...
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere.
> 
> That line...for me for example.
> 
> "Im using the stilts timings" = enthusiast
> 
> "Im tuning my own damn rig myself" = overclocker


That distinction I get. And honestly, I find the "Im going to use another persons settings" thing baffling. Their settings are likely not going to give you good results. Hardware with the same model does not necessarily react the same during overclocking.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Any windows tool to test segfault?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The point is i could have my grandmother whos on her deathbed remotely change a multipluer on my rig. Boom she is an overclocker then...
> 
> Got to draw a line somewhere.
> 
> That line...for me for example.
> 
> "Im using the stilts timings" = enthusiast
> 
> "Im tuning my own damn rig myself" = overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> That distinction I get. And honestly, I find the "Im going to use another persons settings" thing baffling. Their settings are likely not going to give you good results. Hardware with the same model does not necessarily react the same during overclocking.
Click to expand...

also i cant stand when people call " AIO " water cooling. it isnt. it is an insult to watercooling.

that said i wonder what people who build their own watercooling equip feel about us?

considering i am in the process of building my own chiller and block however...... it makes me feel better !


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also i cant stand when people call " AIO " water cooling. it isnt. it is an insult to watercooling.
> 
> that said i wonder what people who build their own watercooling equip feel about us?
> 
> considering i am in the process of building my own chiller and block however...... it makes me feel better !


AIOs are 100% not "watercooling" unless you are getting one of the AIOs that is effectively just a rad combined with a pump and reservoir that includes a CPU block and pre-cut and pre-fit tubing.

I'm actually getting the parts together to recycle some AIO parts into a poor mans full loop. The blocks seem really good compared to my blocks from ~2004, the only problem is the small barbs that you cant upgrade. Most of the parts come from people who bought into the AIO craze when it was first starting only to find out that the reliability was sub par.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Any windows tool to test segfault?


Not that I know of. I'm using Ubuntu running off a 16GB USB. TBH everytime I use Linux running off a USB I'm shocked at how well it runs.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> TBH everytime I use Linux running off a USB I'm shocked at how well it runs.


I got the opposite - every time I have to use windoze I scream what piece of crap it is


----------



## Mega Man

yea personally i am about to retire windows from my life, 1 for wife, 1 for daughter, and 1 for me- must have stuff- like gaming. about to go 100% linux for every day stuff..... one of my biggest frustrations is it keeps killing my plex and emby servers when i am away and i have to reboot .... . used to use freenas jails, but they dont get updated often and often break.... because it is freebsd. waiting for docker so i can do my "last" install but they keep pushing it down the line too

lets face it. windows is far to knowledgeable about what i do- nothing is illegal - but that does not mean i want them to know. they dont pay me. why should i make them money for something _I_ paid for ......

now if microsoft wants to start sending me a weekly check for a few hundred a week..... we can talk ....


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I got the opposite - every time I have to use windoze I scream what piece of crap it is


My i3/HDD laptop running Linux gives a general usage experience that is very similar to my Ryzen/SSD desktop system running Windows.

Only reason the desktop runs Windows is because its primarily used for games.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I got the opposite - every time I have to use windoze I scream what piece of crap it is


Me saying surprised I mean in good way







.

My installs of WinOS are pretty streamlined, but even on SSD feels like it must be bloatware when compared to Linux on USB







.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My i3/HDD laptop running Linux gives a general usage experience that is very similar to my Ryzen/SSD desktop system running Windows.
> 
> Only reason the desktop runs Windows is because its primarily used for games.


Preach. Linux with a light DE (or even just a window manager if you're confident in your problem-solving skills) is a lovely, bloat-free experience. I'm still on an "i5" 3320M EliteBook from, what, four or five years ago? Runs smooth as silk on Fedora 26 XFCE; all I've changed is replacing the HDD with an SSD. I'm very interested in Raven Ridge, though. Once we see what RR brings to the laptop market, I'll very likely retire this EliteBook.


----------



## KarathKasun

My only worry with moving to new hardware is weather or not it will even work in Linux.

Im selling my Ryzen desktop (maybe even the laptop) so I can move to gaming quality laptop since Ill be on campus 90% of the time for the next year or two. Hoping that Linux isnt too picky with the hardware in whatever I can afford in a "gaming quality" laptop. If it works well enough Ill likely Dual boot the new laptop with Windows on the SSD and Linux on the HDD.


----------



## SuperZan

Fedora or an Arch flavour are good bets; I've had no issues at all with them on Ryzen (especially compared to ewbuntu) as they tend to get kernel and hardware-support updates as they appear. I prefer Fedora as they do a bit more to ensure compatibility relative to Arch's 'don't blame us, blame the upstream' approach. Not that they're wrong about where the blame lies, but since Fedora devs are a large part of the upstream, Fedora doesn't suffer from much breakage.


----------



## nersty

I assume it is still a lottery but I got my segfault RMA 1800X back. I wasn't able to reproduce the segfaults in 12 hours of compiling on the new chip.

I wonder if the new process or whatever of making the newer chips also results in better chips in the overclocking sense. My original 1800X wouldn't stabilize @ 4Ghz unless it was a 1.48V. The new one is stable @4Ghz as far as I can tell (p95, RB, CB, hours of gaming) at 1.25V.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Fedora or an Arch flavour are good bets; I've had no issues at all with them on Ryzen (especially compared to ewbuntu) as they tend to get kernel and hardware-support updates as they appear. I prefer Fedora as they do a bit more to ensure compatibility relative to Arch's 'don't blame us, blame the upstream' approach. Not that they're wrong about where the blame lies, but since Fedora devs are a large part of the upstream, Fedora doesn't suffer from much breakage.


More concerned about battery life and WiFi support. Im an advanced enough Linux user that I can compile my own drivers and whatnot, so distro means nothing. Last brand new laptop I had never got proper Linux support for WiFI due to that particular Intel WiFi chip not living very long in the market.

Proper GPU switching is also a possible issue (horrible battery life without it). Although rebooting and disabling the dGPU is annoying, it does work if the option is there.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not that I know of. I'm using Ubuntu running off a 16GB USB. TBH everytime I use Linux running off a USB I'm shocked at how well it runs.


So any point to a tutorial to try this out.


----------



## bardacuda

Just download an image and use rufus to format/copy to USB. Plug it in and boot to USB and run the live environment.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nersty*
> 
> I assume it is still a lottery but I got my segfault RMA 1800X back. I wasn't able to reproduce the segfaults in 12 hours of compiling on the new chip.
> 
> I wonder if the new process or whatever of making the newer chips also results in better chips in the overclocking sense. My original 1800X wouldn't stabilize @ 4Ghz unless it was a 1.48V. The new one is stable @4Ghz as far as I can tell (p95, RB, CB, hours of gaming) at 1.25V.


In another post chew also mentioned newer chips are needing less voltage to be stable


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> More concerned about battery life and WiFi support. Im an advanced enough Linux user that I can compile my own drivers and whatnot, so distro means nothing. Last brand new laptop I had never got proper Linux support for WiFI due to that particular Intel WiFi chip not living very long in the market.
> 
> Proper GPU switching is also a possible issue (horrible battery life without it). Although rebooting and disabling the dGPU is annoying, it does work if the option is there.


Fair enough. WiFi can be a hassle; not much you can do there besides perusing spec-sheets. I haven't used a dGPU on a laptop in some time. The last notebook I had with a dGPU was Kepler-era, and that was fairly painless with Nvidia's proprietary driver, but you'd probably want to configure AMDGPU-Pro for modern Radeon dGPU's. AMDGPU is always getting better and AMD does a much better job of supporting the FOSS driver's development than they did in the old fglrix stack day, though OpenCL performance lags a bit. BUT as you are probably aware, AMD has had issues getting Radeon support through to the kernel because of their issue with getting their DAL/DC code to pass muster (no-go on 4.13 last I saw). That would affect APU's as well, which means building your own kernel or compiling AMDGPU-Pro.

Battery life shouldn't be a problem as long as you are in fact able to manage GPU switching (if using a dGPU) and are on a modern kernel. Intel's newer power-saving features are pretty well supported on the latest kernels and support for AMD's came quickly as kernel updates rolled out. It'll be good for RR that SR came first and allowed the kernel to catch up to the hardware for AMD.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Not quite sure yet as to what it is, I have ran out of extra parts to check, so I might try installing windows 7 and see if that solves the issue.


"Thank you everyone for providing feedback and submitting traces," Microsoft said via an alert posted to the Feedback Hub app on Windows 10. "We have been analyzing the traces from your feedback and have identified several different problem sources surfacing as stutter in games."

For those not running the Insider test builds, the patches will arrive in October when the new Creators Update hits general availability.

-The Register (Link)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also i cant stand when people call " AIO " water cooling. it isnt. it is an insult to watercooling.
> 
> that said i wonder what people who build their own watercooling equip feel about us?
> 
> considering i am in the process of building my own chiller and block however...... it makes me feel better !


"AIO's are cancer" is basically what I feel about most of them, though there are 'AIO kits' that use mostly standard watercooling parts that are pretty decent, but their pumps and lack of a reservoir are almost always killer problems they suffer from...

That being said, haven't machined any custom blocks or whatnot myself yet as I haven't really seen a need to, though a custom slim reservoir to replace the plexi on my case's side panel would look cool...


----------



## miklkit

About this need to categorize "overclockers", I've given it some thought ( yes it hurt







) and have come up with a 3 tiers pyramid.

Casual - The great unwashed masses that bump the multi and call it good.

Serious - Those who know what they are doing and can compete at the top levels like Johan45 and Sgt Bilko.

Professional - The few at the top of the pyramid like The Stilt and chew

I would classify meself as casually serious. Seriously casual?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> "AIO's are cancer" is basically what I feel about most of them, though there are 'AIO kits' that use mostly standard watercooling parts that are pretty decent, but their pumps and lack of a reservoir are almost always killer problems they suffer from...
> 
> That being said, haven't machined any custom blocks or whatnot myself yet as I haven't really seen a need to, though a custom slim reservoir to replace the plexi on my case's side panel would look cool...


H220-X2 pump/res handles a CPU and a GPU plus two rads without issue. The Swiftech and EK AIO's are different animals from CLC's. Having both built my own loops and expanded Swiftech AIO's, I can't knock the convenience factor for a simple two-block loop, especially when you're getting the lion's share of the benefits at a considerably lower price. Can't beat a top-notch custom loop with rad space to the point of diminishing returns and perhaps a nice @mus1mus-style ice bath for the rads , but you can get excellent performance for about $300 going the expandable AIO + GPU block route.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About this need to categorize "overclockers", I've given it some thought ( yes it hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and have come up with a 3 tiers pyramid.
> 
> Casual - The great unwashed masses that bump the multi and call it good.
> 
> Serious - Those who know what they are doing and can compete at the top levels like Johan45 and Sgt Bilko.
> 
> Professional - The few at the top of the pyramid like The Stilt and chew
> 
> I would classify meself as casually serious. Seriously casual?


hwbot agrees with you  -> http://hwbot.org/league/


----------



## DocYoda

Hi can anyone confirm if its ok to use Corsair platinum 3200Mhz ddr4 32GB (8Gb x 4 sticks instead of 16GB x 2)? or is 16GB x 2 3000Mhz better? I read on some reviews that it would be advisable not to populate all 4 DIMM slots. I am using either the asus X370 crosshair vi hero or extreme motherboard... Thank you.

My CPU is a 1700X.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> H220-X2 pump/res handles a CPU and a GPU plus two rads without issue. The Swiftech and EK AIO's are different animals from CLC's. Having both built my own loops and expanded Swiftech AIO's, I can't knock the convenience factor for a simple two-block loop, especially when you're getting the lion's share of the benefits at a considerably lower price. Can't beat a top-notch custom loop with rad space to the point of diminishing returns and perhaps a nice @mus1mus
> -style ice bath for the rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but you can get excellent performance for about $300 going the expandable AIO + GPU block route.


Small pumps are fine only if the radiators are relatively thin and small, which is what most people go for anyway as they're cheap. The larger the radiators the more flow you need to keep the liquid flowing between all the tubes, otherwise you end up with deadspots and bubbles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi can anyone confirm if its ok to use Corsair platinum 3200Mhz ddr4 32GB (8Gb x 4 sticks instead of 16GB x 2)? or is 16GB x 2 3000Mhz better? I read on some reviews that it would be advisable not to populate all 4 DIMM slots. I am using either the asus X370 crosshair vi hero or extreme motherboard... Thank you.
> 
> My CPU is a 1700X.


Go for the 16GBx2 as getting 4 sticks to work at 3200 is next to impossible most of the time. Even if its a motherboard that has been shown to do it, the chance isn't really worth taking...


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Go for the 16GBx2 as getting 4 sticks to work at 3200 is next to impossible most of the time. Even if its a motherboard that has been shown to do it, the chance isn't really worth taking...


The only available as of the moment I can get is the trident z rgb 32gb 16gb x2 ddr4 3600 part no. F4-3600C17D-32GTZR.
I believe this ram has hynix chips. Ive heard the corsair platinum have samsung. Would it be fine to have 3600Mhz with hynix chips?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Small pumps are fine only if the radiators are relatively thin and small, which is what most people go for anyway as they're cheap. The larger the radiators the more flow you need to keep the liquid flowing between all the tubes, otherwise you end up with deadspots and bubbles.
> Go for the 16GBx2 as getting 4 sticks to work at 3200 is next to impossible most of the time. Even if its a motherboard that has been shown to do it, the chance isn't really worth taking...


All true, which is why i specify that they work great for a loop with a pair of blocks and a pair of rads. This is usually going to preclude SLI/xfire setups, monoblocks, and high-end custom loops with loads of rad space. For a simple 480mm worth of rad and a basic CPU + GPU setup, Swiftech AIO's (and I presume the EK's as well, no personal experience with the Predator range) are perfectly fine. I'm less and less interested in dealing with a full system loop with dual graphics these days, and as you say, most people keep it simple and cost-conscious.


----------



## Mega Man

pumps sizing have neat nothing to do with rads.

Pumps are "sized" via their pump curve. It should be sized to give at least 1gpm. It is sized based on flow and restriction.

There is minimal restriction in any ( most mainstream) rads (there are outliers). the restriction comes from the blocks mainly


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Small pumps are fine only if the radiators are relatively thin and small, which is what most people go for anyway as they're cheap. The larger the radiators the more flow you need to keep the liquid flowing between all the tubes, otherwise you end up with deadspots and bubbles.


Larger rads have less pressure drop and will increase your flow rate compared to smaller rads. This may be counter-intuitive for some, but that's the way non-compressible fluids work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pumps sizing have neat nothing to do with rads.
> 
> Pumps are "sized" via their pump curve. It should be sized to give at least 1gpm. It is sized based on flow and restriction.
> 
> There is minimal restriction in any ( most mainstream) rads (there are outliers). the restriction comes from the blocks mainly


+1. This is correct.

Rads are low pressure drop compared to blocks, and a pump sized to flow at 1GPM at your appropriate pressure drop is perfect.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So any point to a tutorial to try this out.


https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0

You can then download ryzen test as used on phoronix and there is

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6rwggi/ryzen_build_loop_compile_failures_under_linux/
.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi can anyone confirm if its ok to use Corsair platinum 3200Mhz ddr4 32GB (8Gb x 4 sticks instead of 16GB x 2)? or is 16GB x 2 3000Mhz better? I read on some reviews that it would be advisable not to populate all 4 DIMM slots. I am using either the asus X370 crosshair vi hero or extreme motherboard... Thank you.
> 
> My CPU is a 1700X.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Go for the 16GBx2 as getting 4 sticks to work at 3200 is next to impossible most of the time. Even if its a motherboard that has been shown to do it, the chance isn't really worth taking...
Click to expand...

From all members shares I would form the view 4x 8GB is better to go for than 2x 16GB. It has also been highlighted by experienced members like The Stilt to also be the better case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> The only available as of the moment I can get is the trident z rgb 32gb 16gb x2 ddr4 3600 part no. F4-3600C17D-32GTZR.
> I believe this ram has hynix chips. Ive heard the corsair platinum have samsung. Would it be fine to have 3600Mhz with hynix chips?


Even Samsung B die depending on CPU/MOBO/FW can be problematic for higher speeds/tightened setup, any other RAM IC could turn into a bigger lottery of what you achieve.

In my sig is the Ryzen Memory thread link, have view of members shares there, also ref'ing this thread maybe handy.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
> 
> You can then download ryzen test as used on phoronix and there is
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6rwggi/ryzen_build_loop_compile_failures_under_linux/
> .
> From all members shares I would form the view 4x 8GB is better to go for than 2x 16GB. It has also been highlighted by experienced members like The Stilt to also be the better case.
> Even Samsung B die depending on CPU/MOBO/FW can be problematic for higher speeds/tightened setup, any other RAM IC could turn into a bigger lottery of what you achieve.
> 
> In my sig is the Ryzen Memory thread link, have view of members shares there, also ref'ing this thread maybe handy.


Oh. I need to do a lot of readings. Im a confused already. Ive also seen comments and reviews that its better to use only 2 dimms as much as possible to achieve higher clocks/performance so I opted to have the 16GBx2 route. I dunno if getting the 3600mhz and run it at 3200mhz is a bad idea but I had a notion that bios updates will be coming soon.. hope it would help get those higher clocks working.


----------



## coreykill99

I run DR 16g x2 kit of gskill 3200. cant get it stable @ 3200 no matter what ive tried so far, really getting fed up.
I have been wondering if I should try and sell my sticks and go for just 16gb of ram, or try for 4 sticks instead.
its kind of frustrating. Although its a toss up as my chip could just have a weak IMC. I have pushed all sorts of voltages through it and it dosent seem happy with any of it, so who knows.
Pretty sure it has the segfault issue. I will have to confirm tomorrow as my rma board comes back today, might try and RMA the chip and see if I am any better off, would love to chase the 4.0 dream @ 3200.
3.8 @ 1.30v
3.9 @ 1.39v
4.0 is a no go. wont even boot no matter the voltage it gets.


----------



## sakae48

so, i moved from my Asus Prime X370 Pro to Asus ROG Strix X370 with Trident Z 3200 CL15 runs at CL14. strange thing, if i stress all CPU components (Core, FPU, Cache) on AIDA64, it throws an error just before a minute. if I un-tick cache stress, problem gone!

what's wrong with my system? SOC voltage were 1.1v on UEFI and CPU OC done w/ zenstates


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Larger rads have less pressure drop and will increase your flow rate compared to smaller rads. This may be counter-intuitive for some, but that's the way non-compressible fluids work.
> +1. This is correct.
> 
> Rads are low pressure drop compared to blocks, and a pump sized to flow at 1GPM at your appropriate pressure drop is perfect.


a pump with 1 gpm is it enough for a cpu and a video card?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> a pump with 1 gpm is it enough for a cpu and a video card?


Read this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1108918/what-can-my-pump-handle-a-guide

Edit: To be more helpful....you need to calculate the pressure drop of your system and then see if your pump can acheive the flow rate you want at your loops pressure drop. For example, if you have one rad at .5psi drop, one CPU waterblock at 2psi drop, and one GPU waterblock at 4psi drop....then you need to confirm on your pump's pump curve that at 6.5psi, your pump can achieve the desired flow rate of 1GPM or higher.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Oh. I need to do a lot of readings. Im a confused already. Ive also seen comments and reviews that its better to use only 2 dimms as much as possible to achieve higher clocks/performance so I opted to have the 16GBx2 route. I dunno if getting the 3600mhz and run it at 3200mhz is a bad idea but I had a notion that bios updates will be coming soon.. hope it would help get those higher clocks working.


Running 2 sticks would be better if you want to use fast RAM and/or get high overclocks from your RAM. This still depends if your RAM is single or dual rank. Running 4 sticks has limited support in terms of frequencies, so anything you can get beyond what is officially supported is luck.
Now in terms of it being "better", as in higher benchmark scores and performance, I can't say (2x16gb @ 3200mhz vs 4x8gb @ 3200mhz). Probably not, and the hassle of trying to tweak your RAM may not be worth it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Oh. I need to do a lot of readings. Im a confused already. Ive also seen comments and reviews that its better to use only 2 dimms as much as possible to achieve higher clocks/performance so I opted to have the 16GBx2 route. I dunno if getting the 3600mhz and run it at 3200mhz is a bad idea but I had a notion that bios updates will be coming soon.. hope it would help get those higher clocks working.


Majority of what we were to receive in the sense of AGESA has been given IMO, recently even The Stilt has stated this, link.

Initially we never had access to ProcODT and things like Fail_CNT (the count for how many times AMD code will allow RAM training error before resetting), these came about early on. RAM timings again we had no access, that is done, as well as extra RAM dividers. To move a memory hole to another frequency to stabilise another is done as well while back.

Ryzen (and ThreadRipper) point blank favors Samsung B die, as well as single rank, in the context of tweaking/OC ability.

The Stilt has variety of AM4 boards, CPUs and access to NDA docs which many would not have. Experienced in OC'ing, etc. So I would take his info with some weight. Once RAM tweaking was possible again he and Chew had been highlighting that RAM latency has more of an affect at say 3200MHz+ than freq. AMD did do an article but somewhat a graph was not showing truest picture IMO. See the edited image in this post.

The difference between SR and DR on performance is less IMO than headache DR is for tweaking/OC ability.

Again you could be lucky and or not.

When The Stilt posted info 3200 LL (C12) being best, I did think (and post in C6H OC thread) that some may find 3333MHz or 3466MHz LL easier to gain than 3200MHz LL. He has also stated this in a post recently, link. You can also find posts by other members on SR vs DR littered through out Ryzen threads, link.

Recently I saw on a TR 3466MHz The Stilt preset on 4x 8GB SR, link. I have on 2x 8GB at present and plan to get another set, again when I PM'd The Stilt what RAM shall I get for TR, simple answer same as what Ryzen prefer.


----------



## Mega Man

Last i know the stilt is on record staying he does not oc 24/7. He is an extreme ocer afaik.

I May very well be wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Larger rads have less pressure drop and will increase your flow rate compared to smaller rads. This may be counter-intuitive for some, but that's the way non-compressible fluids work.
> +1. This is correct.
> 
> Rads are low pressure drop compared to blocks, and a pump sized to flow at 1GPM at your appropriate pressure drop is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> a pump with 1 gpm is it enough for a cpu and a video card?
Click to expand...

It isnt can this pump make 1gpm. It is can this pump give me 1gpm at *my* restriction

Basically (and very laymen terms) you pump with give you either x psi at full restriction or y gpm at no restriction

The More restriction you add the more pump you need


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Last i know the stilt is on record staying he does not oc 24/7. He is an extreme ocer afaik.
> 
> I May very well be wrong


What he does for his own rig for 24/7 use is total different kettle fish than what he does as testing and whatever 'work' he is or isn't doing behind the scenes for platform IMO.

For example while back Asus integrated his B die SR timings on C6H for 3200MHz, 3333MHz (safe/fast), then also 3466MHz and 3600MHz. They are now on ZE as well from launch.

The 3466MHz are a tad looser than what he has attained, so toned down for 'masses'. 3600MHz he had IIRC on an earlier IMC FW, later ones it become an issue. His words were the FW has been a step forward and somewhat two backwards. He started releases of some C6H UEFIs with the older IMC FW.

So at that point his testing AFAIK became limited to 3466MHz LL on higher freq.

This is a recentish post on SR vs DR, link. Here is one on max RAM frequency, link. The C6H thread also has posts by him where he states B die runs tighter than other IC, cold boot issue is less likely on that but can still occur.

All in all for best chance of tweaking/OC ability of RAM Samsung B Die SR.


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. Did The Stilt ever do any work on non B-die ram and non ROG boards? I never bothered to look into what he has been doing as I use all off brand parts, not the high class stuff.


----------



## gupsterg

He has non Asus/ROG. There are some posts in specific mobo threads. For example he has had a number of MSI and Gigabyte AM4 from some posts I read ages ago. He was once asked in the C6H thread what his rig was, his answer was I don't have rig as such just HW I use. The guy probably has access to enough HW to build a super computer in his lab IMO







.

Then the way he uses the documents he has access to is phenomenal, with such great understanding that I really have not come across another's posts as good as his.

Yeah blatant fanboy here of The Stilt







, benefited so much of the past several years from his posts and shares.


----------



## miklkit

Well, where would I go to see information on Samsung E-die ram? I doubt he would bother with a Biostar board.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> He has non Asus/ROG. There are some posts in specific mobo threads. For example he has had a number of MSI and Gigabyte AM4 from some posts I read ages ago. He was once asked in the C6H thread what his rig was, his answer was I don't have rig as such just HW I use. The guy probably has access to enough HW to build a super computer in his lab IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Then the way he uses the documents he has access to is phenomenal, with such great understanding that I really have not come across another's posts as good as his.
> 
> Yeah blatant fanboy here of The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , benefited so much of the past several years from his posts and shares.


Yes, and with all this knowledge they are still not able to determine what is causing this EC sensor to corrupt and what is causing the fan issues on these CH6 boards...

I really don't understand that.... I think its not on their priority list or something.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, and with all this knowledge they are still not able to determine what is causing this EC sensor to corrupt and what is causing the fan issues on these CH6 boards...
> 
> I really don't understand that.... I think its not on their priority list or something.


No, it isn't. I can guarantee you that they have other issues that are more important than that one...or else it would have been fixed. That should be fairly obvious for anyone that works in engineering.

Edit: Or....nobody is going to bust balls with expediting requests/costs to get code changed because it's cost prohibitive. BOMS are a thing. Costs are a thing. Profit isn't just assumed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, where would I go to see information on Samsung E-die ram? I doubt he would bother with a Biostar board.


I don't think I have seen Samsung E die settings from him. There have been some Hynix. At times there have been some posts on how another IC may need x tweaks. I can not recall off hand and would need to search the C6H thread which is a mare TBH. Perhaps drop him a PM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, and with all this knowledge they are still not able to determine what is causing this EC sensor to corrupt and what is causing the fan issues on these CH6 boards...
> 
> I really don't understand that.... I think its not on their priority list or something.


Sicness had an issue with Fury display on C6H. Elmor only had Asus Strix Fury to hand in lab and not Sapphire ref PCB Fury. Asus paid for Sickness to ship his GPU to lab, Elmor has replicated issue and now know fix.

As configurations in the wild can be so differing and they may not in lab have all the same HW it could be an issue to replicate. An example of this was AURA crapping out on C6H early on, Raja/Elmor asked affected owners on OCN to do an RMA direct to them, arranged via PM, as through usual channel an RMA may not reach them. They then resolved issue by having the affected boards.

Perhaps you need to send your setup to Asus? dunno I can be anymore helpful on the matter. I shared all I could when we twice went at the issue in C6H thread. I dunno why some members have the issue and others don't.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Last i know the stilt is on record staying he does not oc 24/7. He is an extreme ocer afaik.
> 
> I May very well be wrong


While we may both be extreme ocers when we come into the forums we discard many of those well it passes x bench and run thorough tests for stability for the community before we share our settings.

We also know that silicon varies so provide many variations of settings as memory is very random.

TheStilt and myself are a rarity.

Most extreme guys do not want to be bothered helping out the community.

They only give a rats azz about there hwbot rank in order to keep to free supply of hardware incoming.


----------



## chew*

Sending unique or eol or buggy hardware in an effort to duplicate issues is common.

Asrock has all old R7 chips. Can not replicate the multi bug.

I have newer chips that can replicate it.

I shipped a setup with the bug.

If you can not replicate it its very hard to fix what you can not find.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I don't think I have seen Samsung E die settings from him. There have been some Hynix. At times there have been some posts on how another IC may need x tweaks. I can not recall off hand and would need to search the C6H thread which is a mare TBH. Perhaps drop him a PM.
> Sicness had an issue with Fury display on C6H. Elmor only had Asus Strix Fury to hand in lab and not Sapphire ref PCB Fury. Asus paid for Sickness to ship his GPU to lab, Elmor has replicated issue and now know fix.
> 
> As configurations in the wild can be so differing and they may not in lab have all the same HW it could be an issue to replicate. An example of this was AURA crapping out on C6H early on, Raja/Elmor asked affected owners on OCN to do an RMA direct to them, arranged via PM, as through usual channel an RMA may not reach them. They then resolved issue by having the affected boards.
> 
> Perhaps you need to send your setup to Asus? dunno I can be anymore helpful on the matter.


I understand, but the frustrating part is that i had this issue with my previous 990FX sabertooth as well and they still not able to fix this.. its a well known issue and over at ROG forum several people report this issue since 990FX..

What i am saying is that Asus is no small manufacturer but a multi million company and yet they cannot fix something simple as fan control..?! I am willing to help but i am not going to ship my setup to Asus lol.
I can send them information about my system and programs and they can work this out, its not that hard actually.. they are just lazy and busy with making money instead of fixing issues that are rather important..

I am sorry if i sound angry but this frustrates me beyond belief..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I understand, but the frustrating part is that i had this issue with my previous 990FX sabertooth as well and they still not able to fix this.. its a well known issue and over at ROG forum several people report this issue since 990FX..
> 
> What i am saying is that Asus is no small manufacturer but a multi million company and yet they cannot fix something simple as fan control..?! I am willing to help but i am not going to ship my setup to Asus lol.
> I can send them information about my system and programs and they can work this out, its not that hard actually.. they are just lazy and busy with making money instead of fixing issues that are rather important..
> 
> I am sorry if i sound angry but this frustrates me beyond belief..


First, they are not lazy. That's a personal attack that is simply false. If Elmor was standing face to face with you, you would never say that because it's rude.

Are they making money on this project? Do you know that for a fact? Have you seen the accounting books? You assume that they have a huge fat profit but that is likely also untrue.

Stop making assumptions about what YOU think is right. Everyone understands you're upset, but whining about it on the internet is not a solution and will never yield results. If you want results...stop whining about how much money you spent and ship them your ******* hardware. Help an engineer out for once instead of attacking them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Last i know the stilt is on record staying he does not oc 24/7. He is an extreme ocer afaik.
> 
> I May very well be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> While we may both be extreme ocers when we come into the forums we discard many of those well it passes x bench and run thorough tests for stability for the community before we share our settings.
> 
> We also know that silicon varies so provide many variations of settings as memory is very random.
> 
> TheStilt and myself are a rarity.
> 
> Most extreme guys do not want to be bothered helping out the community.
> 
> They only give a rats azz about there hwbot rank in order to keep to free supply of hardware incoming.
Click to expand...

And i agree, and appriciate both of you. I and he have butt heads in the past on minor things, but again i still appriciate what he does for us.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> First, they are not lazy. That's a personal attack that is simply false. If Elmor was standing face to face with you, you would never say that because it's rude.
> 
> Are they making money on this project? Do you know that for a fact? Have you seen the accounting books? You assume that they have a huge fat profit but that is likely also untrue.
> 
> Stop making assumptions about what YOU think is right. Everyone understands you're upset, but whining about it on the internet is not a solution and will never yield results. If you want results...stop whining about how much money you spent and ship them your ******* hardware. *Help an engineer out for once instead of attacking them.*


You don't get it do you? I had same issue on my 990FX Sabertooth board both 2.0 and 3.0 revisions and never found an solution to this problem which is over 5 years now..

Do you really think Asus is poor? Like, they don't have the money to do research or something? They are not in the business just for fun..

I posted about this issue many times even in other threads but Asus simply doesn't seem to care and even on ROG forum its silent when it comes to fan controlling.. It is not only me but a lot of people are having this issue which is imo ridiculous..

I would love to help in order to understand or determine this issue but i haven't had any satisfying answer from The Stilt nor Elmor.. Elmor claims that he doesn't know the solution only that EC sensor is easy to corrupt. I am not attacking Elmor or The Stilt but my frustration is towards Asus themselves..

Guess i have to contact Asus myself in order to fix this and report back because i want to know why or what is causing this EC sensor corruption.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

I understand your frustration, but no idea how to help.

I know you have done xyz tests. I know I shared what I could in this context in the past. Given a suggestion on what you could do.

I only know I have pre order, very early board. I have compared my serial to others when seen in posts/listings for sale.

I only had an issue with HWINFO corrupting EC in March 17. Mumak liasing with Asus got his SW right within days at the time. Why I say that is truly from having done hours on end of usage of his app.

Just as an example since 7am this morning I have been using TR/ZE for things like P95, RB, Y-Cruncher and I'm using HWINFO for monitoring. It's now 9pm in the UK. Like said in C6H thread I can be working from home, so on the side spend a lot of time having the rig run stuff and me view it.

Just like my C6H the ZE via UEFI controls fans/wc pump. Again 0 issues so far for control.

I don't think I would be giving far fetched info on how many hours I used my C6H for stress testing. I went through 4 CPUs for profiling. At times 48hrs+, uptime. IIRC in the C6H thread there is screenie/info of somewhere around 72hrs continuous testing.

I don't use any ASUS SW or driver, at times only MemTweakIt as viewing tool. I have only used AURA once on C6H and on ZE, sole purpose just to make RGB on board not cycle/dance to do my nut in. After that I wipe OS and use fresh image.

Perhaps PM Raja/Elmor, maybe they can send you board and arrange shipping of yours.

Mumak can from debug file tell if EC is corrupt. He has support thread here, his own web forum as well.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Last i know the stilt is on record staying he does not oc 24/7. He is an extreme ocer afaik.
> 
> I May very well be wrong
> It isnt can this pump make 1gpm. It is can this pump give me 1gpm at *my* restriction
> 
> Basically (and very laymen terms) you pump with give you either x psi at full restriction or y gpm at no restriction
> 
> The More restriction you add the more pump you need


ok, what?

what does this mean 1m H2O | 1.45 PSI?

is it 1 cubic meter of water at 1.45 psi?


----------



## Mega Man

you need to learn about pump curves to understand.

rule 1, the line between max flow and max pressure is NOT a line. it is NOT a linear relationship? idr atm ill edit when i do... . it is a CURVE

as to more reading

i like to recommend this
https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

it will give you an *idea* as to how to understand what i am talking about . but cfm = flow ( gpm/lpm/gph/lph) and static pressure = head pressure

again this will give you a better understanding in most cases
you can google " how to read a pump curve" but they are a bit harder to read then a pump designed for watercooling due to different variables ( impeller size, ect )

this seems to be ok but i am not super familiar with the thread !

http://www.overclock.net/t/150100/info-pump-head-vs-flow-rate/0_100

one thing to understand, we dont have an open loop !!!! so in 99% of cases true head ( aka height ) does NOT matter as we pump in a circle. there is no up or down, as it goes down the same length it goes up. again another over simplification, but the about of rise you have ain a pc case is usually excessively negligible


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sending unique or eol or buggy hardware in an effort to duplicate issues is common.
> I have newer chips that can replicate it.


By the chance do you remember if they are pre or post UA1725?

I had 1714 and 15.5 bug was fixed on C6H in the latests BIOSes but only in windows (and BIOS) - under linux any change in voltage / ratio caused it to stuck at 15.5.
However p-state OC was working fine.

My chip is flying to AMD right now for replacement so I'll check with new one how it does behave. Hope no more new $hit


----------



## chew*

Latest official fixed multi bug in c6h in windows last i checked.

I have like at least 4 newer batch that does it.

Older batches with higher base vid did not exhibit multi bug.

For some reference the latest batch i have is all about 1.09 to 1.125 base vid ( no turbo cpb off ) older were upwards of 1.25v.

Likewise 3.8 @ 1.2 is avg on newer glass although higher still needs to be force fed voltage and 4.0 is still a brick wall for the majority.

This is most likely due to TR eating up the binned dies.


----------



## polkfan

Got my taichi installed and boom 3200mhz seems stable have to run tests it boots every time and just generally the whole PC feels snappier, i also noticed that the system is using less power for some reason still at stock CPU settings for my CPU.

Just generally feels more snappy i scrolling for example seems smoother.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is minimal restriction in any ( most mainstream) rads (there are outliers). the restriction comes from the blocks mainly


The problem is not with the rad restriction, but the rad's _lack_ of restriction if it's too low for the flow provided by the rest of the loop. For example, a 420*80 rad mounted vertically will develop air pockets at the top and down the output side if you only have say a single D5 and two blocks in series, however if you then change the loop to be two D5's in series + all blocks in parallel, the flow will be enough to overcome the air (tensile force of the fluid) and force it out of the radiator.


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Posting this here as well to get more coverage.
> My processor is behaving strangely, no issues browsing, watching videos or benchmarking, only playing games. After a while it will stutter and then freeze, mind you this happens on my ssd or mechanical hdd, on 2 different motherboards ( ch6 and prime ) and also with different ram kits. It doesn't crash, just slows down to a slideshow and freezes for a few seconds, then it works fine again until the same happens.
> 
> Happens at default settings and with docp @2933. I do have core performance boost disabled since it hits a ridiculous 1.5v during load so that's out of the question.
> 
> Leaving a video here in case anyone can give me a hand, I am running out of options as the only thing left I need to try is a power supply and another gpu, oh, and another cpu.


I had the same problem with Mirrors Edge Catalyst (Working ok on my old Core 2 Quad), Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games Series and Forza Horizon 3, but other games works Ok (Nier Automata, Guilty Gear Xrd, Hellblade, Rise of the Tomb Rider) ... Have you tried turning off Game Mode in Windows 10 , DVR options, Game Bar, and disabling Fullscreen Optimizations in Compatibility mode? Sometimes that helps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is minimal restriction in any ( most mainstream) rads (there are outliers). the restriction comes from the blocks mainly
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not with the rad restriction, but the rad's _lack_ of restriction if it's too low for the flow provided by the rest of the loop. For example, a 420*80 rad mounted vertically will develop air pockets at the top and down the output side if you only have say a single D5 and two blocks in series, however if you then change the loop to be two D5's in series + all blocks in parallel, the flow will be enough to overcome the air (tensile force of the fluid) and force it out of the radiator.
Click to expand...

Not an issue when you properly bleed your system.

They air will naturally go back in the water and into the res ( the water eventually absorbs it ) over time


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not an issue when you properly bleed your system.
> 
> They air will naturally go back in the water and into the res ( the water eventually absorbs it ) over time


Nope, my experience (and the laws of physics) says otherwise. The water/coolant will dump whatever amount of air it has into points of low restriction, including low resistance, high volume radiators. This includes what is 'collected' via evaporation.


----------



## Mega Man

Right, laws of physics...

Sigh. I'll put this a different way, if you are not introducing new bubbles into your pump and thus the loop, the air goes away. The very action of water in motion will pull tiny bits of it of little by little ( essentially oxygenating the water- as usual this is a laymen term definition ) but again i am assuming small " micro bubbles " not huge pockets of air. Again this is where properly bleeding your loop comes in.

But alas, your right because "the laws of physics" (not a specific one, just general because, you know, no one can argue that)

If you are so worried about that all you have to do is make the port (s) face up (the return or exit port, i say a possibility of port because of things like cross flow) either gabbing the rad horizontal or vertically it is possible to have the ports up.

This works because you know laws of physics ( oxygen is lighter then water so large pools of oxygen will rise in water) but yea, what do i know..... Nothing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> I understand your frustration, but no idea how to help.
> 
> I know you have done xyz tests. I know I shared what I could in this context in the past. Given a suggestion on what you could do.
> 
> I only know I have pre order, very early board. I have compared my serial to others when seen in posts/listings for sale.
> 
> I only had an issue with HWINFO corrupting EC in March 17. Mumak liasing with Asus got his SW right within days at the time. Why I say that is truly from having done hours on end of usage of his app.
> 
> Just as an example since 7am this morning I have been using TR/ZE for things like P95, RB, Y-Cruncher and I'm using HWINFO for monitoring. It's now 9pm in the UK. Like said in C6H thread I can be working from home, so on the side spend a lot of time having the rig run stuff and me view it.
> 
> Just like my C6H the ZE via UEFI controls fans/wc pump. Again 0 issues so far for control.
> 
> I don't think I would be giving far fetched info on how many hours I used my C6H for stress testing. I went through 4 CPUs for profiling. At times 48hrs+, uptime. IIRC in the C6H thread there is screenie/info of somewhere around 72hrs continuous testing.
> 
> I don't use any ASUS SW or driver, at times only MemTweakIt as viewing tool. I have only used AURA once on C6H and on ZE, sole purpose just to make RGB on board not cycle/dance to do my nut in. After that I wipe OS and use fresh image.
> 
> Perhaps PM Raja/Elmor, maybe they can send you board and arrange shipping of yours.
> 
> Mumak can from debug file tell if EC is corrupt. He has support thread here, his own web forum as well.


Lots of useful information again, thnx a lot man









I am in contact with The Stilt now and hopefully we can find something that is causing this behavior.

Who is Mumak and can you link his thread plz?

Much obliged.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Right, laws of physics...


I'm sure _you_ could've magically prevented a single D5 and serial blocks from continuously filling my radiator with air









I had actually done a lot of research and talked to alphacool and EK about it before upgrading to dual D5's, the pump requirements scale directly with the size of radiator/s you're using, if the flow rate is not high enough for the radiator the fluid will simply not flow correctly through it due to tensile and surface friction.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lots of useful information again, thnx a lot man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in contact with The Stilt now and hopefully we can find something that is causing this behavior.
> 
> Who is Mumak and can you link his thread plz?
> 
> Much obliged.


NP







.

Martin Malik author of HWiNFO is OCN user Mumak







. His support thread for app on OCN is here







and here is his own web forum.

Glad The Stilt is aiding you







. I have previously discussed my setup in C6H thread, but as that thread can be a mare to search feel free to drop a PM if you need







. My apologies in advance if I do not reply ASAP as sometimes can be waylaid with other things







.

Aim for as clean an OS as you can.

Choice pick apps you use and don't install what you don't need. Aim for least 'bloatware' and things running at startup, etc. If I even think I'm going to try xyz app I image drive and then try, if of no use I revert to image prior install. As you're aware sometimes uninstalls leave things behind. Then also registry can become a mess. Macrium Reflect is FOC, has worked very well for my uses. You can also load backups as a 'virtual drive' and explorer easily.

I always aim to use latest driver from a manufacturer of item than say use an Asus or x vendor driver. For example I use a Gigabyte WiFi card, it has Intel AC 7260, I always use driver from Intel site, AMD Chipset driver from AMD, etc, etc.

Some may prefer OC SW in OS, I don't. I just see it as something else to go 'whoops' and have bugs, etc. RyzenMaster I tried once at launch, saw it offered nothing I needed. AiSuite I have never ever used on Intel board, let alone the AMD boards I've used. I'd stick to UEFI settings changes to gain CPU/RAM/Fan setup as you need.

Look forward to reading either all is well or a solution found







. I think Sicness conveyed it best in a PM when we discussed the Fury issue on C6H, taking the time to work with xyz vendor will not only help you but others







. So be a 'cog' in the process







.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I'm sure _you_ could've magically prevented a single D5 and serial blocks from continuously filling my radiator with air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually done a lot of research and talked to alphacool and EK about it before upgrading to dual D5's, the pump requirements scale directly with the size of radiator/s you're using, if the flow rate is not high enough for the radiator the fluid will simply not flow correctly through it due to tensile and surface friction.


If you are filling a radiator with air during operation, you have problems outside of flow rate.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you are filling a radiator with air during operation, you have problems outside of flow rate.


I tend to agree. That's a leak imo.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Martin Malik author of HWiNFO is OCN user Mumak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His support thread for app on OCN is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is his own web forum.
> 
> Glad The Stilt is aiding you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have previously discussed my setup in C6H thread, but as that thread can be a mare to search feel free to drop a PM if you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My apologies in advance if I do not reply ASAP as sometimes can be waylaid with other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Aim for as clean an OS as you can.
> 
> Choice pick apps you use and don't install what you don't need. Aim for least 'bloatware' and things running at startup, etc. If I even think I'm going to try xyz app I image drive and then try, if of no use I revert to image prior install. As you're aware sometimes uninstalls leave things behind. Then also registry can become a mess. Macrium Reflect is FOC, has worked very well for my uses. You can also load backups as a 'virtual drive' and explorer easily.
> 
> I always aim to use latest driver from a manufacturer of item than say use an Asus or x vendor driver. For example I use a Gigabyte WiFi card, it has Intel AC 7260, I always use driver from Intel site, AMD Chipset driver from AMD, etc, etc.
> 
> Some may prefer OC SW in OS, I don't. I just see it as something else to go 'whoops' and have bugs, etc. RyzenMaster I tried once at launch, saw it offered nothing I needed. AiSuite I have never ever used on Intel board, let alone the AMD boards I've used. I'd stick to UEFI settings changes to gain CPU/RAM/Fan setup as you need.
> 
> Look forward to reading either all is well or a solution found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think Sicness conveyed it best in a PM when we discussed the Fury issue on C6H, taking the time to work with xyz vendor will not only help you but others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So be a 'cog' in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thnx for your kind word man, much obliged.

The Stilt is very very knowledgeable and is helping me with this rather strange issue i have to wish i am very grateful for.

The problem on the other hand still persists and i think something is broken on or in my motherboard man... It happens in BIOS too and i had to completely shut down my PC and disconnect the PC from the power in order to reset the EC sensor but than it did it again after i reboot.

I made an video on what happens: 




I have my fans connected to my Fan controller again as the motherboard headers are utterly useless now... I really feel like breaking this board in half right now, but that doesn't solve it but it would sure feel good at this point lol.

Instead i am determined to trace the problem because i NEED to know what the heck is going on in my system, even The Stilt cannot replicate my issue so the only thing i can think of is that my board is gone bad some way..


----------



## Widde

Just got my 1700 up and running at 4115mhz 1.373v ^^ Super happy so far, absolute streaming monster


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I'm sure _you_ could've magically prevented a single D5 and serial blocks from continuously filling my radiator with air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually done a lot of research and talked to alphacool and EK about it before upgrading to dual D5's, the pump requirements scale directly with the size of radiator/s you're using, if the flow rate is not high enough for the radiator the fluid will simply not flow correctly through it due to tensile and surface friction.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are filling a radiator with air during operation, you have problems outside of flow rate.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you are filling a radiator with air during operation, you have problems outside of flow rate.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree. That's a leak imo.
Click to expand...

No, no, no.

He already said, laws of physics.

Nothing to see here. I already alluded to it but again his response was quite clear.

But yea you are right, when filled properly the air pockets will go away on their own. If you have trouble you can always face the rad to assist you. If you are continually collecting new air, fix your problem.


----------



## chew*

I use dual pumps to mitigate hose collapse from suction, dual pumps at opposite ends of loop keep hoses pressurized. of course this is an EPMD/Norprene issue as it is usually softer than your typical hose.

anti kink coils work to mitigate this as well if you get the hard plastic type.

In a norprene or EPMD application there is absolutely no evaporation......however I have run into evaporation at an alarming rate.

I determined the culprit was those fancy convenient dual vga connectors as the problem manifested after installing those vs hose and barb.....if you have rapid evap you are sucking air basically is what I am saying....or if your a reservoir type guy.....your lid on your res sucks....


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Well guys due to medical issues I've done a horrible disservice to the master race community, but that soon is going to change.

I have all my parts, 1800x (preorder cpu) and CH6 (preorder), I seeing issues about when parts were bought and I hope the preorder parts are OK because it's way past warranty. Got my Vega 64 about two weeks ago and I'm going with a dual pump, dual 480x60mm rad, dual monsoon res', and primochill black chrome hard line petg loops in a gutted out phanteks primo with full glass side panel from Bill at MNPCTECH. If you look at my pics you'll see the I7, 980ti build in the Enthoo Luxe modded and a full glass side panel but the Primo is MUCH BIGGER. Corsair 1200 AXI. The awesome thing is that I have some very good friends have DONATED most of the parts, all except the fittings pretty much. I'd say about 3 plus grand worth. Gonna be EPIC. Proud to be going back to an ALL AMD system. I do think that the eight core or 10 core from Intel is better, but not that $$$$ much better. Might sell the Intel I7 and 980ti build once I get this system built. If you're interested you can see pics in my profile and can message me for anything else. The 980ti is the Gigabyte Xtreme that was arguably the best 980ti made. ALL EK hardware, 360 EK and HL 280 rads. 7 EK Vardars which most have never even turned on except early testing and basically been used as a internet cruiser, gaming and parkinsons don't really mix but I've tried a little. PSU is a Seasonic 1050 Snow Silent.......







No expense spared. Awesome LEDs which I prefer..... off.

When I got the cpu/mb I did a box test with an air cooler and man it took me a while to get it to post, boot loop, boot loop. But FINALLY got it to take an unofficial BIOS and it did boot. Didn't even try to get the ram OC'd to rater 3000mhz, Gskill 8x2. Got windows loaded and drivers installed and that was good enough for then. Put it back in the box and haven't taken it out since. I know, I'm scum. But I suffer from a degenerative spine disease and parkinsons so every day is just a challenge and I'll leave it there. But I have some help now and it's time to build and I hope the bugs have been worked out.

Basically the reason for the post other than to relieve myself of some shame is just to ask is there anything specific I should test or a list of things I should test before putting water to it and have it out on the box. I will post pics of the build, we are starting the plexi and led work tomorrow, my help has two weeks of vacation and it will get done. Plan on one loop for cpu and one loop for Vega, 480mm each. Already boiled the rads back when I got the cpu/mb working and have one res build (man those monsoons are some work. So if there is anything that you guys can think of that I need to check on the cpu/mb before install please let me know. I'm not a novice, just a novice to Ryzen. Not really worried about the ram, I will buy ram that will work, was thinking of 32gb at 3200mhz at 14 or 16 CL. I HOPE that it will be on the QVL. But if you've got some ram that worked out of the box 4x8 please let me know. Thank you for reading my post and looking forward to thanking you guys many more times to get this build good and stable. Lord please let it be stable. I'm gonna run the pipe so that ram is ease to add/remove. hehe

Here's a pic of the old 6700k/980ti build that I might sell. (well you can see on here when it was built like last march.)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Just got my 1700 up and running at 4115mhz 1.373v ^^ Super happy so far, absolute streaming monster


On Air. Could possibly go ^ ^ with Water.


----------



## polkfan

For the past 4 months I tried everything to get my memory to be stable at 3200mhz well now it passed HCI memtest with over 1200% coverage safe to say my MSI board was holding me back all I did was simply enable XMP on my Taichi that's it I tried everything with the Tomahawk loose 20-20-20 timings with 1.2V soc and 1.425V on memory wouldn't even do it.

I bet I can even tighten the timings down a bit but even out of the box its using TRC 56 not some 75.
Asrock has a long term customer here I hope they keep up the good work.

Bad news is I got a boring 3.8 chip haha whatever I guess just happy to finally after all these months use my memory at its rating. Just to think I was blaming the IMC in my CPU the whole time.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> On Air. Could possibly go ^ ^ with Water.


Ye it's on air ^^ With an NH-D15 ^__^


----------



## coreykill99

well look at that. guess the cross hair is good for something. lol.
my taichi couldn't do this. have no idea if this is stable. im sure not, I just brute forced it. but that's more than the taichi gave me.


----------



## AvengerUK

Hi All,

Just looking for a little bit of tweaking advice for my 1800X overclock settings - I may be at the limit, but thought it worth asking if there's additional fiddling I could do!

(This is using taichi + 3600Mhz CL16 B-Dye single-rank ram)

Currently - I am stable at the following settings:

CPU @ 4025 - 1.392 vcore reading (set to 1.4 in Bios, LLC 3)
SOC @ 1.12
DDR @ 3333 - timings below:


I'm guessing the below is due to the infinity fabric speed affecting stability -

I can get 4.1 on my 1800x with very little additional vcore - however, that's with the ram scaled back significantly.

I can also run the ram @ 3466 CL 16 - but that's not with anything about 3.9 on the CPU or so.

Am I right in thinking this is due to the infinity fabric, and thus at my limit of them combined?

Cheers


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Ye it's on air ^^ With an NH-D15 ^__^


do you have a cpu-z screen shot?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> do you have a cpu-z screen shot?


https://valid.x86.fr/2p6akn

While running cinebench


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/2p6akn
> 
> While running cinebench


Great clock, now try to run something more demanding like IBT AVX, Prime95 to determine how stable it really is.


----------



## miklkit

Ack! I just found out that the Biostar X370 GT7 might be EOL.









They did that with their top FX board, but I hope they continue to produce this one as it's a very good board. It's geared to gaming more than overclocking so it's no threat to the $300 boards but I'm having a great experience with it using mostly off brand parts. I'm sitting at 3.91ghz and 3020mhz as a cool running, inexpensive daily driver.

It has an easy to use bios and both p-state and blck overclocking. And now it might be gone.


----------



## bardacuda

But...you already have one right? Are they going to stop with support/BIOS updates too?


----------



## miklkit

Yes I do. I got it just because I want a Biostar board but have been pleasantly surprised with how well it runs. Except for a few seconds delay on start or restart it run like a stocker.

I do hope they continue support for it. It has only had one bios update in late July but it seems there will be another agesa update soon so I hope there will be a new bios then.


----------



## chew*

That sux to hear. I thought it was a very very good board for the money.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ack! I just found out that the Biostar X370 GT7 might be EOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did that with their top FX board, but I hope they continue to produce this one as it's a very good board. It's geared to gaming more than overclocking so it's no threat to the $300 boards but I'm having a great experience with it using mostly off brand parts. I'm sitting at 3.91ghz and 3020mhz as a cool running, inexpensive daily driver.
> 
> It has an easy to use bios and both p-state and blck overclocking. And now it might be gone.


That would be an unwelcome surprise. Where'd you hear this?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you are filling a radiator with air during operation, you have problems outside of flow rate.


Yea, summer heat...


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That would be an unwelcome surprise. Where'd you hear this?


https://www.amazon.com/BIOSTAR-X370GT7-X370-SATA-Motherboards/dp/B06XY3QD4Z/ref=sr_1_3/143-7995463-7778135?ie=UTF8&qid=1506036570&sr=8-3&keywords=biostar+x370

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138444

The more time I spend with it the better I like it. Dunno how long it will last but I intend to find out. This is the first board I have had that lets you control each fan individually for when it starts, when it stops, how high it revs, and how quickly it responds to changes in temps. I have 2 sets of 2 fans in this rig and both of them run approx. 100 rpm apart. So I adjust the signal strength so that both sets run at the same rpms thus eliminating the atonal harmonics that is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. But this is for 4 pin pwm fans only. 3 pin fans run at 100% all the time.

Also, the fan that comes with it is a keeper. It is silent, moves a good amount of air, plus it's RGB.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BIOSTAR-X370GT7-X370-SATA-Motherboards/dp/B06XY3QD4Z/ref=sr_1_3/143-7995463-7778135?ie=UTF8&qid=1506036570&sr=8-3&keywords=biostar+x370
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138444
> 
> The more time I spend with it the better I like it. Dunno how long it will last but I intend to find out. This is the first board I have had that lets you control each fan individually for when it starts, when it stops, how high it revs, and how quickly it responds to changes in temps. I have 2 sets of 2 fans in this rig and both of them run approx. 100 rpm apart. So I adjust the signal strength so that both sets run at the same rpms thus eliminating the atonal harmonics that is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. But this is for 4 pin pwm fans only. 3 pin fans run at 100% all the time.
> 
> Also, the fan that comes with it is a keeper. It is silent, moves a good amount of air, plus it's RGB.


Yeah, it'd be nice to have better 3-pin support, but it is what it is. Cheap fan controllers can be pretty convenient anyway.

It does look like the GT7 with fan is stil available https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138447 , my suspicion is that there is just some asynchronous ordering going on based on popularity/demand. They might not be re-upping on Biostar boards until they need to, versus some of the more popular brands. Hopefully it's something as simple as that and not an EOL... I'd be surprised by that given that they don't really have a comparable alternative on AM4.


----------



## miklkit

I hope I'm just over reacting, as in 2013 Biostar dropped their top am3+ board before I had a chance to get one hence my grabbing one and now possible paranoia about them dropping this one. It's a real sleeper.

EDIT: PWM fans aren't expensive. I had a choice between a 3 pin 1500 rpm fan or a 4 pin 1800 rpm fan for less money.







Tuff choice.


----------



## Nemesis158

Bit the bullet to upgrade from my 3930K on Monday and ordered myself an open box 1700x from amazon, and both an Asus Prime X370 Pro and 16GBs of 3200mhz G.skill ram from newegg.
They all showed up yesterday and i found out the 16GB kit i bought was just a single 16GB kit instead of 2x8. But i figured that would be alright since i wanted to run 32GB eventually anyways.
I havent received my new mounting bracket for my NH-D14 yet, so I dug through my closet a little bit to see if i could find a spare heatsink to zip-tie to the stock mounting bracket. Ended up finding an old AM2 lever-lock clip on cooler with a fan still attached to it and it seems to be holding its own so far:









Tried to get XMP timings both manually and using DOCP with no luck yesterday night, but after a bit of reading and advice tonight I was able to get it up to 3066mhz and it seems to be stable so far.


----------



## adam1987

Hello everyone! This being my first solo build and venture toward overclocking I am a little overwhelmed. Been trying to eat up as many pages of this as I can but its a lot of info to digest. Current combo is 1700 - taichi - flare x 3200. This is mainly to collect my thoughts onto 1 page and possibly get any help if I am incorrect or outdated as ryzen matures.

For CPU oc the main players are vcore, llc, and ghz from my understanding which is all tied to the silicon quality. The following bios options seem to also be connected to stability/performance.
AMD CC and C6 which get turned off once you touch the multiplier but I still disable.
HPET table disabled - performance not stability
Core performance boost disabled - stability
Global C-state disabled - stability
Anything else that could be tied to stability or performance?

Memory oc is basically the same combo of dram voltage, llc, soc voltage and speed. This is where it gets more complicated because the mobo but mainly the cpus memory controller holds the cards and also to a smaller degree the binning of the ram. Then it gets really crazy when you enter sub timings and I have no idea what I am doing. The following bio options have control over stability/performance
Bank group swap and bank group swap alt which for SR dual channel you want disabled?
53-60 ohm
I understand the whole 1t performance gain as well GDM which is 1 1/2 t.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## exodusjkd

Just upgraded from my AM3 build. Thought I'd check in with the current configuration.

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 3.2GHz
(Corsair H60 w\2xCooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 RGB: [push-pull | intake])
ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming
Corsair Vengeance RGB 3333MHz (@3200MHz) 4x8GB 32GB
XFX Radeon HD 6850 (installed) \ ASUS ROG STRIX RX 580 08G Gaming 8GB (in the mail)
EVGA SuperNOVA 850P2 850W Platinum

Samsung 950 Pro 256GB SSD (Vantec\Kingwin\Etc drive tray adapater)
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
Hitachi Deskstar 1TBx2
Seagate Expansion+ External USB3 5TB

Cooler Master HAF 922
+1 add'l 200mm Cooler Master LED Red
Kingwin USB3\Multi Reader Front Panel Black

CPUZ Validation
https://valid.x86.fr/uz0lsk

I'd like to note, the RAM runs no problem at 3200, could not get it to run at 3333 yet, but only tried the Standard DOCP profile (latest bios). Still learning this new bios and these new components. Processor also runs at 3.2 with no settings changed in the bios and turbo disabled. Thought this was a 3.0GHz base chip?

Oh, and yes, the RAM is Samsung B-Die and is also single rank.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> Hello everyone! This being my first solo build and venture toward overclocking I am a little overwhelmed. Been trying to eat up as many pages of this as I can but its a lot of info to digest. Current combo is 1700 - taichi - flare x 3200. This is mainly to collect my thoughts onto 1 page and possibly get any help if I am incorrect or outdated as ryzen matures.
> 
> For CPU oc the main players are vcore, llc, and ghz from my understanding which is all tied to the silicon quality. The following bios options seem to also be connected to stability/performance.
> AMD CC and C6 which get turned off once you touch the multiplier but I still disable.
> HPET table disabled - performance not stability
> Core performance boost disabled - stability
> Global C-state disabled - stability
> Anything else that could be tied to stability or performance?
> 
> Memory oc is basically the same combo of dram voltage, llc, soc voltage and speed. This is where it gets more complicated because the mobo but mainly the cpus memory controller holds the cards and also to a smaller degree the binning of the ram. Then it gets really crazy when you enter sub timings and I have no idea what I am doing. The following bio options have control over stability/performance
> Bank group swap and bank group swap alt which for SR dual channel you want disabled?
> 53-60 ohm
> I understand the whole 1t performance gain as well GDM which is 1 1/2 t.
> 
> Thank you everyone.






You jumped right into the deep end with memory timings. That is something I usually just leave at auto, especially because it's quite the fight with this Ryzen IMC. Before diving into sub timings, I would recommend you try to achieve the highest memory OC without touching anything other than the clock. Let the sub-timings stay auto for now.

Otherwise you have a pretty solid understanding from what I read.


----------



## XEKong

I need some advice. I am getting WHEA errors and a reboot after the system has been setting at idle on stock settings. Using Ryzen balanced plan. I tried 20% and 90% min CPU settings, both get random errors. My memory is at 3200, but passed 2500% on memtest with no errors. It's only when at idle that I get the errors and a reboot from a bug check.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> I need some advice. I am getting WHEA errors and a reboot after the system has been setting at idle on stock settings. Using Ryzen balanced plan. I tried 20% and 90% min CPU settings, both get random errors. My memory is at 3200, but passed 2500% on memtest with no errors. It's only when at idle that I get the errors and a reboot from a bug check.


There is usually more details in the WHEA mesasge which give you clue what is the error.

Its in the Windows Event Viewer Logs, found under:

Custom Views -> Administrative Events
or
Windows Logs -> System

Then look in the General tab. It tells you which component reported the issue and a bit more detail about the error.


----------



## bardacuda

@Nemesis158

Keep your eye on choke temps (and also mosfet temps from the back of the board if you can get at it) when you OC. They get hot! I just did an IBT run @ 3.8GHz, 1.319V, LLC4, phases on Extreme (runs cooler than normal or optimized this way as it spreads the load better). Seems like a fairly conservative OC, but this is the result:





@adam1987

For single rank, you want BGSAlt enabled and BGS disabled. For a good set of timings find 'The Stilt 3200 timings'. You can find it in gupsterg's Ryzen info thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/


----------



## adam1987

This is mainly directed toward @chew* but I know hes a busy dude so I appreciate insight from anybody.

Chew you mentioned that the new "glass" hits 3.8 at lower vcore but that 4ghz is an even harder wall because of TR. No idea what glass means but within the context I assume it's the new batch of silicon? So now given that info, if someone wants to find a "golden chip" their best bet is with older stock? On the other hand if someone wants lower vcore on a mild overclock or possibly underclock they want to find the new batch of cpus?

Is the memory controller silicon connected to the overall quality of the cpu silicon or are they independent of each other. For example a 1800x should have a stronger memory controllable than a 1400 allowing for a higher memory overclock?

Thank you

@bardacuda Thank you for the correction

@LuckyImperial Thank you


----------



## chew*

Yep you nailed it. I call silicon glass.

I think the new chips are stellar for those chasing a moderate oc at the least volts. 3.8 @ 1.2v is very nice.

As you suggeated however older batches are probably the best place to find the golden egg 4.0+ chips imo.

Granted my testing is not on a large scale but i do have an entire tray full of cpus and that does appear to be the trend.

As far as imc goes its a crap shoot. I have been meaning to do a video of loading xmp on 2 ryzen 7 pro 1700x very close to each other same batch.

One posts to 3333 then f9 on 3466 swap cpus change nothing else and posts to 3600 then f9 on 3733.

Its really that random.


----------



## chew*

I have a request.

Read this and voice your opinion on hwbot please.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=495868&postcount=7

Do you think its fair to compete against this?

Keep in mind I have not spent a single penny on any of these cpu's and 2 are in motherboards ( 1 of the 2 missing is another 1950x )



Well over what would cost the typical hwbot competitor $5k


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have a request.
> 
> Read this and voice your opinion on hwbot please.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=495868&postcount=7
> 
> Do you think its fair to compete against this?
> 
> Keep in mind I have not spent a single penny on any of these cpu's and 2 are in motherboards ( 1 of the 2 missing is another 1950x )
> 
> 
> 
> Well over what would cost the typical hwbot competitor $5k


I didn't think it was about the money spent to compete.
I thought it was all about competition itself.
Just cause you have a bunch of chips, doesn't mean someone out there doesn't have a better one.

back to 2k pages of the Crosshair thread to read. oh boy!


----------



## chew*

All depends. When referring to extreme benching $5k not spent means i can buy $5k in ln2. Point is it gives me a leg up on the guy that paid.

Competition is meant to be fair play.

Can also look at it from another pov.

People like me do not need a good chip necessarily to beat others. They just need A chip.

Had I not gotten a free chip there would be no need to compete vs me because I would never have bought one with the sole purpose to bench.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I didn't think it was about the money spent to compete.
> I thought it was all about competition itself.
> Just cause you have a bunch of chips, doesn't mean someone out there doesn't have a better one.
> 
> back to 2k pages of the Crosshair thread to read. oh boy!


That's sort of like saying that a minor-market club isn't disadvantaged versus Man City or something. Sure, a minor-market team could get very lucky on developing talent, but money skews the field.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> All depends. When referring to extreme benching $5k not spent means i can buy $5k in ln2. Point is it gives me a leg up on the guy that paid.
> 
> Competition is meant to be fair play.


Agree.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's sort of like saying that a minor-market club isn't disadvantaged versus Man City or something. Sure, a minor-market team could get very lucky on developing talent, but money skews the field.
> 
> Agree.


I get where your coming from. and while I will say I don't know a ton about Extreme OC competition, I know plenty about competition itself.
And from what Ive seen all the money in the world isn't a substitute for Skill / Knowledge "depending on what your doing" and just a little bit of luck. that's all my point was.
plenty of times I have seen top outfitted persons bested by underdogs who knew what they were doing.


----------



## chew*

The problem is the underdog that knows what he is doing is competing vs me.

I would like to say I know what i am doing as well with an advantage. The result was with a bad chip btw...

Imagine if i took the time to bin them all on ln2 which i could...because i had to invest nothing.

Fyi I was the underdog at one point. The difference is having busted my azz to get to where I got I never forgot where I had to start from. That said I personally feel its unfair for the up and coming underdog.

Now if they had a totally seperate category for manufacturers and a WR ranking for idividuals...and another WR rank for manufacturers...it might breathe new life into this hobby.


----------



## adam1987

Thank you Chew! Keep up the great work.


----------



## polkfan

Why are more boards moving away from setting a fixed voltage and instead using an off-set its a little annoying when trying to help others.


----------



## pcgaming247

had 3.8 stable with 1.35 volts
then changed voltage and soc voltage and the system crashed
now it isnt stable on 3.8 at 1.35 volts

and it started booting slowly
i cleared cmos but still same problems

what went wrong?

also what is the max voltage for ryzen 1700?
on amd ryzen master its capped at 1.55 volts


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgaming247*
> 
> had 3.8 stable with 1.35 volts
> then changed voltage and soc voltage and the system crashed
> now it isnt stable on 3.8 at 1.35 volts
> 
> and it started booting slowly
> i cleared cmos but still same problems
> 
> what went wrong?
> 
> also what is the max voltage for ryzen 1700?
> on amd ryzen master its capped at 1.55 volts


1.425V for long term overclocks temps i'm not sure about temps as whenever my system crashed in the past it was below 75C but i haven't done a lot of testing on my new board but 3.8ghz is all my chip will do and i think it will need 1.375-1.4V to do even that.

Thinking about just returning back to 3.7 as my chip only needs 1.25V for that


----------



## T800

My 1800X can do 3900MHz with 1.35625V core voltage, LLC2, Crosshair VI Hero.

4000MHz is a no go with much stability with a sensible voltage setting.


----------



## pcgaming247

a few more questions
i applied 3.7 in ryzen master but it was still 3.0 in task manager does windows not pick that up until restart?
i have 3600 ram kit but ryzen master is showing upto 1600mhz possible or 3200. is that ryzen master letting me know thats the max memory speed?
in my motherboard bios when i applied 1.35 there was another reading with 1.36 right beside it is that normal?


----------



## adam1987

When overclocking a cpu do I need to do any steps in a particular order? For example I come home with a new cpu. Can I just go into ryzen master, put in the highest vcore I feel safe with and try to get the highest clock? Then use that for a baseline for a bios oc. I only ask because Ive seen a few posts with people basically saying "I cant boot into 4.2ghz 3600 right away". I know with ryzen the ram takes a bit of coaxing by upping it in steps but does that rule apply to just a cpu overclock aswell?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> When overclocking a cpu do I need to do any steps in a particular order? For example I come home with a new cpu. Can I just go into ryzen master, put in the highest vcore I feel safe with and try to get the highest clock? Then use that for a baseline for a bios oc. I only ask because Ive seen a few posts with people basically saying "I cant boot into 4.2ghz 3600 right away". I know with ryzen the ram takes a bit of coaxing by upping it in steps but does that rule apply to just a cpu overclock aswell?


Never trust a utility to OC IMHO.
Manually enter as much as you know either Pstate or static. I start from default values (manually entered) or close to it

I always start with VID and do not increase voltage till absolutely necessary as I raise the OC.
This allows me to try different options as instability comes up.
It's not always a lack of Vcore and if after a few small increases with no improvement I know enough to than return Vcore to previous setting and search down a different path.

If you just throw a high limit (Vcore) into the mix when starting out, how do you know if it's not already over volted?
Over volting causes instability the same as under volted.
It's much easier to find that point (point at which it fails test) and only add a small amount and not over shoot.
It'll also help keep you from chasing your tail (back tracking) when you can't figure out what is causing the instability with just one area over volted by using a best guess/desire.
How would you know if you were a winner in the silicon lottery or not? Ever hear of anyone talking how they started out at say 1.4v and finished with only 1.25v?

As far as memory it can be Dram specific. Flare-X that I (we?) have was pretty much plug and play on the C6H but is very Bios dependent still.
I currently run 3925MHz x 3466MHz very stable. It did take a little work but not bad. Start with what's written on the sticker on the Dram itself manually entered.

Just my


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> When overclocking a cpu do I need to do any steps in a particular order? For example I come home with a new cpu. Can I just go into ryzen master, put in the highest vcore I feel safe with and try to get the highest clock? Then use that for a baseline for a bios oc. I only ask because Ive seen a few posts with people basically saying "I cant boot into 4.2ghz 3600 right away". I know with ryzen the ram takes a bit of coaxing by upping it in steps but does that rule apply to just a cpu overclock aswell?


Sounds like a fast and dirty overclock but sure.

Lets say try 1.35V at 4.0ghz if it boots to windows try running R15 a few times if that passes move on to Prime95 blend for 4-6 hours then i say its ok others here will say 3 days at least of prime 95 blend but whatever i never done that and i encode on a daily basis.

If 4.0 fails keep going down 50mhz until you can get it to pass.

As for memory i like to do that first try and get it to its highest speed then test using HCI memtest try and get 1000%+ coverage at least.


----------



## adam1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Never trust a utility to OC IMHO.
> Manually enter as much as you know either Pstate or static. I start from default values (manually entered) or close to it
> 
> I always start with VID and do not increase voltage till absolutely necessary as I raise the OC.
> This allows me to try different options as instability comes up.
> It's not always a lack of Vcore and if after a few small increases with no improvement I know enough to than return Vcore to previous setting and search down a different path.
> 
> If you just throw a high limit (Vcore) into the mix when starting out, how do you know if it's not already over volted?
> Over volting causes instability the same as under volted.
> It's much easier to find that point (point at which it fails test) and only add a small amount and not over shoot.
> It'll also help keep you from chasing your tail (back tracking) when you can't figure out what is causing the instability with just one area over volted by using a best guess/desire.
> How would you know if you were a winner in the silicon lottery or not? Ever hear of anyone talking how they started out at say 1.4v and finished with only 1.25v?
> 
> As far as memory it can be Dram specific. Flare-X that I (we?) have was pretty much plug and play on the C6H but is very Bios dependent still.
> I currently run 3925MHz x 3466MHz very stable. It did take a little work but not bad. Start with what's written on the sticker on the Dram itself manually entered.
> 
> Just my


Thank you.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







please stop acting like physics behaves according to your opinions and experience in the US...


----------



## Mega Man

You have had multiple people state your wrong. Yet you refuse to believe.

Sorry, physics does not change just because you want it to. You are wrong, fix your problem, and stop making unrealistic excuses

Evaporation Will not happen so quick and always in the same location so air gathers in the exact same location. It will happen excessively slowly. And you will see it in your res, assuming you have a properly set up and *functional* loop


----------



## hurricane28

Lots of Koolaide drinkers on this forum lately
















Sorry, can't help it.


----------



## polkfan

^^^^^^^^^^ I must have missed something lol man what was that all about







^^^^^^^^

3200mhz tested this time with geardownmode off passed now my board is 10$ off at newegg haha right after i buy it.

So happy now to see if i can lower my timings i tried 16-16-16-36 and that was a nope gonna try 16-17-17-37 and see if that works TRC is already 56 having a button in the back of my board to reset my bios if something happens makes this a lot easier.

To think i only spent 115$ on this kit of memory back in April and now its like 50$ more i think i can sell it for what i got out of it and buy some flare x 3200 14 cas latency memory and tweak that down to 12 timings maybe even push 3466mhz who knows.


----------



## RandomGr3nThing

Hey Humans. Sorry to be butting in a little. Been told by some buddies to jump in here and ask for help and confirmation with a new build (Ram choice issues)

New Things
CPU: Ryzen 1700 (Dropped down from 1700x) and overclocking.
Mother Board: Strix x370-f
Cooling: May go for Corsair Hydro Series H115i or thinking of keeping standard fans and doing full water cooling In the next 2 years (once I get Time and a Decent job)
Ram: *32gb* of what ever works.

Thing I have from old build
Asus Strix 1070
Power supply








Haf-x case

Done a lot of searching and a bunch of headache grinding whilst dead from work. People have told me to stay way from Corsair when doing Ryzen Builds and found that Samsung B Die's are the way to go. And to say full away form Hynix due to potential issues, but currently It seems like anything 3000mhz and over is only sam B-die. Is it worth going to the higher freq at this stage?

Currently just looking around G-skill. Was looking at the 2400 range with a cost of around £250 but its a mix and match of Hynix and other... 3000+ goes to £330+

Build for Gaming, Digital Painting workstation, and possibly general 3D rendering in the future. I cont mind tweaking so im going to Ignore the Flare X unless price doesnt change much comparing to "non-amd compatible" (and the list shows that the 2400s are hynix which is confusing)

G.SKILL F4-3000C15Q-32GTZR found this at £320 and it does not seem to be on the list. May end up just looking at the qvl list on the strix and find something from there is its the better option.

Looking around here for Die chip type:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


----------



## Jaju123

Anyone else got a garbage 1700? Lol. Mine OCs to 3750 mhz but it black-screens at 3775 or higher with a video rendering test. This is with 1.35v (but reports up to 1.408 in CPU-z). Don't really wanna push the voltage any higher.

At least my memory is stable at 14-13-13-13-28 at 3333mhz 1T.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Anyone else got a garbage 1700? Lol. Mine OCs to 3750 mhz but it black-screens at 3775 or higher with a video rendering test. This is with 1.35v (but reports up to 1.408 in CPU-z). Don't really wanna push the voltage any higher.
> 
> At least my memory is stable at 14-13-13-13-28 at 3333mhz 1T.


I do have a similar garbage 1600 black screening at 3.8 at 1.36 in bios (1.31 under Avx). Waiting for Zen 2 to change this


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Anyone else got a garbage 1700? Lol. Mine OCs to 3750 mhz but it black-screens at 3775 or higher with a video rendering test. This is with 1.35v (but reports up to 1.408 in CPU-z). Don't really wanna push the voltage any higher.
> 
> At least my memory is stable at 14-13-13-13-28 at 3333mhz 1T.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Anyone else got a garbage 1700? Lol. Mine OCs to 3750 mhz but it black-screens at 3775 or higher with a video rendering test. This is with 1.35v (but reports up to 1.408 in CPU-z). Don't really wanna push the voltage any higher.
> 
> At least my memory is stable at 14-13-13-13-28 at 3333mhz 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a similar garbage 1600 black screening at 3.8 at 1.36 in bios (1.31 under Avx). Waiting for Zen 2 to change this
Click to expand...

Pretty conservative on the voltages as far as the cpu is concerned, not sure what boards or cooling you have though.


----------



## Jaju123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty conservative on the voltages as far as the cpu is concerned, not sure what boards or cooling you have though.


I'm on a MSI x370 pro gaming carbon mobo, with noctua nh-d14 cooler.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty conservative on the voltages as far as the cpu is concerned, not sure what boards or cooling you have though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a MSI x370 pro gaming carbon mobo, with noctua nh-d14 cooler.
Click to expand...

How are your VRM temps during that render?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaju123*
> 
> Anyone else got a garbage 1700? Lol. Mine OCs to 3750 mhz but it black-screens at 3775 or higher with a video rendering test. This is with 1.35v (but reports up to 1.408 in CPU-z). Don't really wanna push the voltage any higher.
> 
> At least my memory is stable at 14-13-13-13-28 at 3333mhz 1T.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> I do have a similar garbage 1600 black screening at 3.8 at 1.36 in bios (1.31 under Avx). Waiting for Zen 2 to change this


have you guys check your system with LatencyMon?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lots of Koolaide drinkers on this forum lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't help it.


Drinking koolaid more so with TR.

Silicon lottery is selling 3.950 TR and you all know how i feel about realbench ( fake bench ) and Hard was hitting 74-76 in prime on a custom water 480 rad custom TR block @ 4.0 but the enermax aio guys are magically hitting 69c max @ 4.1-4.2









Maybe Hard does not know what they are doing and silicon lottery does not know how to bin and maybe xspc does not know how to make water cooling loops that can beat aios.


----------



## Jaju123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How are your VRM temps during that render?


How do I check that? Do I need a heat gun? Don't have one of those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> have you guys check your system with LatencyMon?


Yeah. Latency seems fine! Why?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Drinking koolaid more so with TR.
> 
> Silicon lottery is selling 3.950 TR and you all know how i feel about real ( fake bench ) and Hard was hitting 74-76 in prime on a custom water 480 rad custom TR block @ 4.0 but the enermax aio guys are magically hitting 69c max @ 4.1-4.2


Try running some koolaid in your loop, maybe you get temps like this:


----------



## Mega Man

Hey now, the stop teeing to steal my koolaide hurr. It's mine, i changed my avatar first!


----------



## hurricane28

Good jokes last a long time Mega, you know that









Who was the guy that brought this koolaide up actually? Sen me a link to that post plz, that seriously was one of the funniest posts i read her on ocn


----------



## Mega Man

there is no links. It was deleted.


----------



## hurricane28

Oh too bad, i could use a good laugh


----------



## Sgang

Hi, my conf. is
Ryzen 1800x
B350 Asrock Gaming k4
Corsair Dominator 3000CL15
AIO Liquid freeser 240 (2 fan)
Open Case (CoreP3)

My oc is stable at 3.9 ghz, 1.297v, RAM 2666, CL14 (also to CL13 but no difference at all between these timings).
My Max temp is 57 (after Prime95)

How do you judge this numbers? I can't go up to 4.0ghz also if i rise the voltage. It simply doesn't post, do you think it's a limitation of the B350chipset?. Same for the memory, i should bought the flare x instead of these


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgang*
> 
> Hi, my conf. is
> Ryzen 1800x
> B350 Asrock Gaming k4
> Corsair Dominator 3000CL15
> AIO Liquid freeser 240 (2 fan)
> Open Case (CoreP3)
> 
> My oc is stable at 3.9 ghz, 1.297v, RAM 2666, CL14 (also to CL13 but no difference at all between these timings).
> My Max temp is 57 (after Prime95)
> 
> How do you judge this numbers? I can't go up to 4.0ghz also if i rise the voltage. It simply doesn't post, do you think it's a limitation of the B350chipset?. Same for the memory, i should bought the flare x instead of these


4.0GHz is hard to achieve. It's likely both your CPU and Motherboard. More motherboard VRM phases would help, but it wouldn't guarantee 4.0GHz.

GSkill Flare X certainly helps memory overclocks, but again, that's also dependent on your CPU.


----------



## DaniroSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Try running some koolaid in your loop, maybe you get temps like this:


How do you send your sensor information to that phone?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniroSan*
> 
> How do you send your sensor information to that phone?


Logitech ARX app and Aida64 template.


----------



## Ouji

Hello guys. I'm new here and to overclocking in general. I asked this question in my MOBO thread, but I want an opniion from people in this one.

I have my R7 1700 running at 3.8Ghz @ 1.30V, but in order to achieve that, I need to set up LLC 5, because for some reason, my vDroop is nearly 0.10V. On full load my SVI2 TFN sensor on HWInfo shows the same 1.30V but the VDDCR CPU sensor (from the motherboard) shows 1.40V. So when I try to use 1.30 without LLC or LLC 1, my system crashes. I still need to do some further tests, but I already noticed that I will most of the time experience near 0.10V of vDroop whenever I'm not using LLC 5.

Is it too dangerous to use this high LLC, should I just use something like 1.40V? What are your thoughts?
Thank you!


----------



## pcgaming247

do u need to reapply the overclock in ryzen master every time you start?


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgaming247*
> 
> do u need to reapply the overclock in ryzen master every time you start?


Me? If yes, I'm overclocking using the BIOS.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm new here and to overclocking in general. I asked this question in my MOBO thread, but I want an opniion from people in this one.
> 
> I have my R7 1700 running at 3.8Ghz @ 1.30V, but in order to achieve that, I need to set up LLC 5, because for some reason, my vDroop is nearly 0.10V. On full load my SVI2 TFN sensor on HWInfo shows the same 1.30V but the VDDCR CPU sensor (from the motherboard) shows 1.40V. So when I try to use 1.30 without LLC or LLC 1, my system crashes. I still need to do some further tests, but I already noticed that I will most of the time experience near 0.10V of vDroop whenever I'm not using LLC 5.
> 
> Is it too dangerous to use this high LLC, should I just use something like 1.40V? What are your thoughts?
> Thank you!






Try 1.32v with LLC2.

My opinion (and it's not the opinion of all) is that you should run a lower LLC and a higher voltage. LLC5 is not recommended by Asus so I figure they know best. There's a longer winded answer to this, but yeah, LLC5 is not recommended.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm new here and to overclocking in general. I asked this question in my MOBO thread, but I want an opniion from people in this one.
> 
> I have my R7 1700 running at 3.8Ghz @ 1.30V, but in order to achieve that, I need to set up LLC 5, because for some reason, my vDroop is nearly 0.10V. On full load my SVI2 TFN sensor on HWInfo shows the same 1.30V but the VDDCR CPU sensor (from the motherboard) shows 1.40V. So when I try to use 1.30 without LLC or LLC 1, my system crashes. I still need to do some further tests, but I already noticed that I will most of the time experience near 0.10V of vDroop whenever I'm not using LLC 5.
> 
> Is it too dangerous to use this high LLC, should I just use something like 1.40V? What are your thoughts?
> Thank you!


LLC 5 is not the way to go. Can cause voltage spikes which is a bad thing.
Re-do the OC and use a lower value. On the C6H The Stilt recommends to use auto and no more than LLC 2.

IMHO I think 1.30v is low for 3.8GHz. This would be the reason you'd need so much LLC to compensate.
My 1800x has a VID of 1.350 to give you an idea. It requires 1.417 (Pstate 0, 1.350v + .06875 Offset) for a 3925MHz with 3466MHz mem OC. (but VERY stable)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Check the links here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#post_25903886
You'll find info on LLC etc part way down as well as info on why voltages read so strange on Ryzen and a lot more


----------



## pcgaming247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Me? If yes, I'm overclocking using the BIOS.


i meant in general


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> 
> Try 1.32v with LLC2.
> 
> My opinion (and it's not the opinion of all) is that you should run a lower LLC and a higher voltage. LLC5 is not recommended by Asus so I figure they know best. There's a longer winded answer to this, but yeah, LLC5 is not recommended.


I will try, but first I will run a lower clock like 3,4 with 1.30V and LLC2 to see where it will go in load. But I noticed that in Auto or 1 it drops almost from 1.30 to 1.20-.22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> LLC 5 is not the way to go. Can cause voltage spikes which is a bad thing.
> Re-do the OC and use a lower value. On the C6H The Stilt recommends to use auto and no more than LLC 2.
> 
> IMHO I think 1.30v is low for 3.8GHz. This would be the reason you'd need so much LLC to compensate.
> My 1800x has a VID of 1.350 to give you an idea. It requires 1.417 (Pstate 0, 1.350v + .06875 Offset) for a 3925MHz with 3466MHz mem OC. (but VERY stable)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the links here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#post_25903886
> You'll find info on LLC etc part way down as well as info on why voltages read so strange on Ryzen and a lot more


I read a few stuff there and I will keep reading, it's really useful. The only thing that is bothering me is that my vDroop is too high, so when I set 1.40 with LLC Auto or 1, on full load my voltage shows up as 1.30-.32. That means if I'd need let's say, 1.35v for 3,9 I'd actually have to use something near 1.45, what doesn't seem really healthy. But I will conduct further tests.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You have had multiple people state your wrong. Yet you refuse to believe.
> 
> Sorry, physics does not change just because you want it to. You are wrong, fix your problem, and stop making unrealistic excuses
> 
> Evaporation Will not happen so quick and always in the same location so air gathers in the exact same location. It will happen excessively slowly. And you will see it in your res, assuming you have a properly set up and *functional* loop


... well clearly you cant read then as I already stated that by swapping out a single D5 to dual-D5's fixed the problem. Adding to that evaporation occurs constantly here with 30+C being the norm for more than half the year, unless you want to point me to equipment that can work in a complete vacuum...?

Stop trying to call BS on stuff you know nothing about... and there definitely isn't any leaks as not only would they be clearly obvious, but the coolant would be dropping a lot quicker than 5mm/month...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I will try, but first I will run a lower clock like 3,4 with 1.30V and LLC2 to see where it will go in load. But I noticed that in Auto or 1 it drops almost from 1.30 to 1.20-.22
> I read a few stuff there and I will keep reading, it's really useful. The only thing that is bothering me is that my vDroop is too high, so when I set 1.40 with LLC Auto or 1, on full load my voltage shows up as 1.30-.32. That means if I'd need let's say, 1.35v for 3,9 I'd actually have to use something near 1.45, what doesn't seem really healthy. But I will conduct further tests.


Taken from thread in previous post


Check HWinfo on your system under the Asus your mobo header. Is it not the same sensor ITE- IT8665E?
I read CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) under load and than Vcore under ITE header for idle.
I don't worry about the voltage (Vdroop) as displayed, if it passes the test I move on. Chances are you missed a different setting.

Take a close look at this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and notice my CPU Core Voltage and Vcore under my ITE Header under load with OCCT.
Remember I use 1.350v plus .06875v Offset on CPU which equals 1.41875v. This current CPU Core Voltage under load reads 1.337v to 1.3394max with an average of 1.342v for a 2 hour run. The more you read the more you'll learn and trust yourself. Ryzen is different, so is the OC method.

I just noticed you're new today, welcome to OCN!
Also, to view snip full screen click snip than in lower right hand corner click "original"


----------



## Mega Man

Wow, who knew


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Taken from thread in previous post
> 
> 
> Check HWinfo on your system under the Asus your mobo header. Is it not the same sensor ITE- IT8665E?
> I read CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) under load and than Vcore under ITE header for idle.
> I don't worry about the voltage (Vdroop) as displayed, if it passes the test I move on. Chances are you missed a different setting.
> 
> Take a close look at this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and notice my CPU Core Voltage and Vcore under my ITE Header under load with OCCT.
> Remember I use 1.350v plus .06875v Offset on CPU which equals 1.41875v. This current CPU Core Voltage under load reads 1.337v to 1.3394max with an average of 1.342v for a 2 hour run. The more you read the more you'll learn and trust yourself. Ryzen is different, so is the OC method.
> 
> I just noticed you're new today, welcome to OCN!
> Also, to view snip full screen click snip than in lower right hand corner click "original"


Yeah, I'm new here. Thanks! I'm also new to OC'ing in general. I didn't quite understand what you meant, sorry. You mean that even though you setup 1.41875V on BIOS, whenever you're on full load, you get from 1.337v to 1.3394v? So that means your OC is actually stable at 1.34v and not 1.41v and you're just compensating from the vdroop?

As of I know I realized that specific for me (only SVI2 TFN readings)
LLC 2 = 1.280V idling and 1.225V full load
LLC 3 = 1.287V idling and 1.262V full load

So should I use no LLC or lower than LLC 3, I would need 0.050V to compensate at least, sometimes even 0.100V. I'm still studying, but I don't usually run stuff like IBT or OCCT Linpack because I'm on stock cooler and they heat up too much my CPU as of now. I was running 3-5 times CB15 and 10 times RealBench (but not the stress, the benchmark) as I mostly play, I don't feel I will ever be under the load that IBT or OCCT Linpack puts on my computer.

I'm actually really confused on what to do. Using TPU II was able to go to 3.75GHz on auto voltage. Depending on how much voltage it is required to achieve 3,8GHz, I might as well keep it at the previous setting to make it run cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

You would need to read up on llc but basically you understand it.

Best practices is to be as stable as you can with minimal llc.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You would need to read up on llc but basically you understand it.
> 
> Best practices is to be as stable as you can with minimal llc.


I see. But wouldn't it be a problem that I have a high voltage while idling? For temps and overall lifespan of the CPU? For instance, if I would need ACTUAL (after vdroop) 1.35V for 3.8GHz, then I would need to set 1.45V in my BIOS in order to compensate for it, so my voltage would be running near 1.45 most of the time (because I don't do activities that surpass 50% of CPU usage as of now). Wouldn't that be dangerous?


----------



## Mega Man

(Laymen terms) Voltage does not kill (usually)

Amps do.

You can die from .1v or 100000000000000 volts.

Amps kill. Now that is not saying that electronics dont have an acceptable range.

When you are bout doing any work no amps are being used. (Voltage is pushed, amps are pulled)

Going further amd goes as high as 1.55 without damage due to low current.

But going back to your question, no i don't think, if you run in spec, There is any issues


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> (Laymen terms) Voltage does not kill (usually)
> 
> Amps do.
> 
> You can die from .1v or 100000000000000 volts.
> 
> Amps kill. Now that is not saying that electronics dont have an acceptable range.
> 
> When you are bout doing any work no amps are being used. (Voltage is pushed, amps are pulled)
> 
> Going further amd goes as high as 1.55 without damage due to low current.
> 
> But going back to your question, no i don't think, if you run in spec, There is any issues


What exactly do you mean by "run in spec"

Sorry about all the questions, I'm still learning and getting used to this overclock stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

With in recommended specs (as per amd)


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> With in recommended specs (as per amd)


I see. So if I'd need more than 1.325 load voltage to be stable in an OC, assuming I don't wanna use any LLC, there won't be anything I can do, right? As I realized that if I need 0.XXXV for a full load stable OC, I'd actually need 0.XXXV + 0.010V to compensate for the vdroop, right? That's why I was wondering whether I should or shouldn't use LLC 3, it is not as aggressive as LLC 4 or 5 and would give me more headroom to find a stable voltage.


----------



## Mega Man

generally, for beginners i reccomend do what llc gives you the least vdroop and no over voltage


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> generally, for beginners i reccomend do what llc gives you the least vdroop and no over voltage


How can I measure this overvoltage thru software though? Using the VCDDR CPU voltage shown in HWINFO?


----------



## Mega Man

use hwinfo, and iirc it is labeled vcore, if not someone can chime in


----------



## chew*

Actually I would not say "amps" kill.

We can look at high end audio for an easier description.

Amps do not kill speakers. Speakers kill amps ( feedback/resistance ). Distortion kills speakers.

Convert that to PC

Cpus kill mobos. Forcing an OC on a crappy cpu causes resistance/feedback overworks vrm pop...

Dirty power/ripple and or spikes kill cpus etc crappy psu and or power delivery.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> use hwinfo, and iirc it is labeled vcore, if not someone can chime in


I have the Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) sensor (that shows under my CPU sensors) and the VCDDR CPU sensor, that shows under my Motherboard sensors. Which one I should look for those over voltages?


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I have the Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) sensor (that shows under my CPU sensors) and the VCDDR CPU sensor, that shows under my Motherboard sensors. Which one I should look for those over voltages?


You wont see the high LLC over voltages on a sensor report. The only last 50ms or less, but that's still ~80,000 cpu instruction cycles.

You can only see LLC rining over voltage on a high frequency oscilloscope.

Edit: I did my math right, right?


----------



## chew*

Math doesn't really matter here.

Occiloscope being about the only way to see spike is spot on.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You wont see the high LLC over voltages on a sensor report. The only last 50ms or less, but that's still ~80,000 cpu instruction cycles.
> 
> You can only see LLC rining over voltage on a high frequency oscilloscope.
> 
> Edit: I did my math right, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Math doesn't really matter here.
> 
> Occiloscope being about the only way to see spike is spot on.


I only have a multimeter, so it's not enough I guess. Taking into account that I have 0.010V of vdroop and with LLC5 my vcore is stabilized, I should assume the spikes are really high on it. LLC 1 to 3 still aren't safe enough?

Sorry If I'm being too dumb or too annoying. I'm just trying to find a safe way to overclock, I'm still learning. I read a lot on LLC, but the debate is really long, some people say that LLC 1 to 3 is safe, some say that no LLC is safe at all and it's all over the place, that's why I ask so many questions.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I only have a multimeter, so it's not enough I guess. Taking into account that I have 0.010V of vdroop and with LLC5 my vcore is stabilized, I should assume the spikes are really high on it. LLC 1 to 3 still aren't safe enough?
> 
> Sorry If I'm being too dumb or too annoying. I'm just trying to find a safe way to overclock, I'm still learning. I read a lot on LLC, but the debate is really long, some people say that LLC 1 to 3 is safe, some say that no LLC is safe at all and it's all over the place, that's why I ask so many questions.


hahaha, you're asking questions until you understand, which is the sign of a good "student". Eventually it's the teachers fault.

In truth, you're probably okay doing whatever. LLC5 will work, it's just not advised because of those short over voltages....which again, probably won't kill your CPU until year 10 or so, especially if you have cool temps.

LLC1 or LLC2 are safe and were advised by an Asus engineer. That's all I can tell you.

It's certainly a debate. Some people use LLC5 and never have issues, but those people don't have much pity for their electronics. I'm looking at you @chew*


----------



## navjack27

Everything is safe. Move knobs until you find out what works.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You wont see the high LLC over voltages on a sensor report. The only last 50ms or less, but that's still ~80,000 cpu instruction cycles.
> 
> You can only see LLC rining over voltage on a high frequency oscilloscope.
> 
> Edit: I did my math right, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Math doesn't really matter here.
> 
> Occiloscope being about the only way to see spike is spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a multimeter, so it's not enough I guess. Taking into account that I have 0.010V of vdroop and with LLC5 my vcore is stabilized, I should assume the spikes are really high on it. LLC 1 to 3 still aren't safe enough?
> 
> Sorry If I'm being too dumb or too annoying. I'm just trying to find a safe way to overclock, I'm still learning. I read a lot on LLC, but the debate is really long, some people say that LLC 1 to 3 is safe, some say that no LLC is safe at all and it's all over the place, that's why I ask so many questions.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I only have a multimeter, so it's not enough I guess. Taking into account that I have 0.010V of vdroop and with LLC5 my vcore is stabilized, I should assume the spikes are really high on it. LLC 1 to 3 still aren't safe enough?
> 
> Sorry If I'm being too dumb or too annoying. I'm just trying to find a safe way to overclock, I'm still learning. I read a lot on LLC, but the debate is really long, some people say that LLC 1 to 3 is safe, some say that no LLC is safe at all and it's all over the place, that's why I ask so many questions.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, you're asking questions until you understand, which is the sign of a good "student". Eventually it's the teachers fault.
> 
> In truth, you're probably okay doing whatever. LLC5 will work, it's just not advised because of those short over voltages....which again, probably won't kill your CPU until year 10 or so, especially if you have cool temps.
> 
> LLC1 or LLC2 are safe and were advised by an Asus engineer. That's all I can tell you.
> 
> It's certainly a debate. Some people use LLC5 and never have issues, but those people don't have much pity for their electronics. I'm looking at you @chew*
Click to expand...

while true you do need an oscilloscope obviously if i am talking about using software to judge i mean at load not going over the value you set in bios


----------



## LuckyImperial

Typical benchmark graph of LLC5 vs LLC2. High quality, you know.


----------



## Mega Man

and like i told him, he should read up on llc. however to a beginner i recommend doing llc to keep voltage at or below voltage set in bios, which for a beginner is fine.

why does everyone think you need to jump straight to the end. you start building knowledge at the beginning.

edit - considering most only think llc allows a lower voltage at idle he is already above the curve


----------



## navjack27

Lol why so much overthinking. Calm down nerds


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Lol why so much overthinking. Calm down nerds


Dude, you're on a forum dedicated to overclocking PC's. Accept the science. Praise science.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> hahaha, you're asking questions until you understand, which is the sign of a good "student". Eventually it's the teachers fault.
> 
> In truth, you're probably okay doing whatever. LLC5 will work, it's just not advised because of those short over voltages....which again, probably won't kill your CPU until year 10 or so, especially if you have cool temps.
> 
> LLC1 or LLC2 are safe and were advised by an Asus engineer. That's all I can tell you.
> 
> It's certainly a debate. Some people use LLC5 and never have issues, but those people don't have much pity for their electronics. I'm looking at you @chew*


I see. I don't intend to maintain my CPU for 10 years, so I should be fine, I guess. If I end up screwing things up, it's my own fault and I will have PTSD whenever I hear or read about LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Everything is safe. Move knobs until you find out what works.


I wish I could believe you, it'd make my life so much easier. And people said OCing in Ryzen was easy. Well, it actually was, just to stabilize it is hard. I'm not discrediting you in any way, it's just that so many people say about a lot of stuff that are or should be unsafe that people new to this world arrive already scared.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> while true you do need an oscilloscope obviously if i am talking about using software to judge i mean at load not going over the value you set in bios


That was my question, if I were to use a software, which sensor I should use. Anyway, softwares doesn't seem good for that anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Typical benchmark graph of LLC5 vs LLC2. High quality, you know.


Taking into account that, I might have high spikes using LLC5, but as my daily usage, my computer won't really go from full load to unloaded so fast. I don't even think I will ever achieve full load in this CPU except for benchmarking or stability tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and like i told him, he should read up on llc. however to a beginner i recommend doing llc to keep voltage at or below voltage set in bios, which for a beginner is fine.
> 
> why does everyone think you need to jump straight to the end. you start building knowledge at the beginning.
> 
> edit - considering most only think llc allows a lower voltage at idle he is already above the curve


I'm sorry, I'm not that pacient as I should be and that's on me. I wish I were, but I guess I was having high expectations on how easy and how fast I should achieve a good and stable overclock on this plataform.

Speaking of stability, I never do rendering stuff or anything too heavy, I know I might have the wrong CPU, I just bought it so I wouldn't need to worry in the future. I'll mostly game and sometimes stream. Do I need really to run those FRYING stability tests? At the moment I don't have an Aftermarket cooler, I will later on this year, but not right now. I usually test running CB15 three or five times in a row and then 10 runs of Realbench, but using the benchmark. Would that be enough?

I know a lot of people will say that won't grant me 100% stability, but I've heard from people that ran R95 for 48 hours and still had crashes while gaming, so I don't see the need of heating up my CPU so much.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Speaking of stability, I never do rendering stuff or anything too heavy, I know I might have the wrong CPU, I just bought it so I wouldn't need to worry in the future. I'll mostly game and sometimes stream. Do I need really to run those FRYING stability tests? At the moment I don't have an Aftermarket cooler, I will later on this year, but not right now. I usually test running CB15 three or five times in a row and then 10 runs of Realbench, but using the benchmark. Would that be enough?
> 
> I know a lot of people will say that won't grant me 100% stability, but I've heard from people that ran R95 for 48 hours and still had crashes while gaming, so I don't see the need of heating up my CPU so much.


Oh you said that word... and then why....
This sums it up real well http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125








It all depends on what *you* want.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> hahaha, you're asking questions until you understand, which is the sign of a good "student". Eventually it's the teachers fault.
> 
> In truth, you're probably okay doing whatever. LLC5 will work, it's just not advised because of those short over voltages....which again, probably won't kill your CPU until year 10 or so, especially if you have cool temps.
> 
> LLC1 or LLC2 are safe and were advised by an Asus engineer. That's all I can tell you.
> 
> It's certainly a debate. Some people use LLC5 and never have issues, but those people don't have much pity for their electronics. I'm looking at you @chew*
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I don't intend to maintain my CPU for 10 years, so I should be fine, I guess. If I end up screwing things up, it's my own fault and I will have PTSD whenever I hear or read about LLC.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Everything is safe. Move knobs until you find out what works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could believe you, it'd make my life so much easier. And people said OCing in Ryzen was easy. Well, it actually was, just to stabilize it is hard. I'm not discrediting you in any way, it's just that so many people say about a lot of stuff that are or should be unsafe that people new to this world arrive already scared.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> while true you do need an oscilloscope obviously if i am talking about using software to judge i mean at load not going over the value you set in bios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my question, if I were to use a software, which sensor I should use. Anyway, softwares doesn't seem good for that anyway.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Typical benchmark graph of LLC5 vs LLC2. High quality, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking into account that, I might have high spikes using LLC5, but as my daily usage, my computer won't really go from full load to unloaded so fast. I don't even think I will ever achieve full load in this CPU except for benchmarking or stability tests.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and like i told him, he should read up on llc. however to a beginner i recommend doing llc to keep voltage at or below voltage set in bios, which for a beginner is fine.
> 
> why does everyone think you need to jump straight to the end. you start building knowledge at the beginning.
> 
> edit - considering most only think llc allows a lower voltage at idle he is already above the curve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm not that pacient as I should be and that's on me. I wish I were, but I guess I was having high expectations on how easy and how fast I should achieve a good and stable overclock on this plataform.
> 
> Speaking of stability, I never do rendering stuff or anything too heavy, I know I might have the wrong CPU, I just bought it so I wouldn't need to worry in the future. I'll mostly game and sometimes stream. Do I need really to run those FRYING stability tests? At the moment I don't have an Aftermarket cooler, I will later on this year, but not right now. I usually test running CB15 three or five times in a row and then 10 runs of Realbench, but using the benchmark. Would that be enough?
> 
> I know a lot of people will say that won't grant me 100% stability, but I've heard from people that ran R95 for 48 hours and still had crashes while gaming, so I don't see the need of heating up my CPU so much.
Click to expand...

dont apologize this is hard and your wading into the dep end, questions are good, take your time.

as far as oscilloscopes just dont go to the end of the spectrum and you will be fine for normal overclocks. when you learn more push then for the extreme.

any time your pc goes from idle to not idle there is a dip ( think of seeing your lights dim when you turn on either a vacuum or microwave ) same concept . your vrms have to adj the voltage and do so quickly, till eventually they go over then stop.

llc adjs the amount they go up. ( forum police, and "gotcha" police stay away, this is not 100% accurate, but a very simplistic version of what happens ) the more llc, the more the spike. this happens hundreds of times a when you loading and unloading your pc.

like i said for now use the lowest you can. the slightly higher idle voltage wont hurt.

as to stability- some people want it. some dont. there is a very old quote i would recommend reading. some people will argue that prime is " unrealistic", " kills processors" it isnt, and it doesnt. stupid people think it is ( my opinion and i have a right to have it ) , and have killed processors as they dont understand how they work. so obviously it is the programs fault right? it isnt like they choose to run it as such.

the one note about my opinion, there is no right or wrong about being stable. what do you want? do you want to deal with loosing data? that is your choose. but stating that it is unrealistic is not true. the LOAD is not the problem. the problem is the error that can occur at any load


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...





this thread is relevant to this day. and it is 100% accurate btw. so you will have to do some thinking and decide for your self if it is worth it to you, to be stable.

*because that is not a decision anyone can make for you* that said do i? yes all my rigs are 100% stable

edit i got ninjaed and he used my post ! !!!!!!!


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Dude, you're on a forum dedicated to overclocking PC's. Accept the science. Praise science.


I'll accept overclocking as a science and not an art once computers actually act predictably in the wild. It's an art and numbers for the most part only help the one producing said numbers.

BTW how did I overclock my 1800x? Set it to 1.425v and 4ghz with LLC1 on my ASRock killer sli ac. Called it a day, done.


----------



## The Sandman

No way man, you used mine


----------



## miklkit

Back in 2013 when I was just starting out here there was a great article about LLC going around. It had charts showing what happens to a cpu when the load changes and also what LLC does and what happens to it when the load changes. The best I could come up with now is this one.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/780066-CPU-Load-line-Calibration

Notice the shock when the load changes that sends spikes all over the place. LLC does that too and that is what the guys are talking about when they say you need an oscilliscope to see them. When you are running on the ragged edge those spikes can damage the cpu, but if you are running with a big "fudge factor" then they shouldn't hurt the cpu. You want to run as little LLC as you can get away with in order to minimize those spikes and a little vdroop doesn't hurt anything. Too much LLC can damage the cpu because of its big spikes added to the spikes the cpu is already putting out.


----------



## aceofspasms

Here's the pic of the RAM settings I used succesfully. They worked perfectly before my cpu cooler pump disaster and with the previous version of bios. Not anymore. My PC boots correctly but the RAM speed stays at 2133 Mhz although it's set at 3600 Mhz in bios. So where the problem could be? My PC, or the bios settings, or the bios itself (1501)??? I tried also couple of other RAM speeds and the bios' RAM presets but they don't work either. Seems only default speed is working.

The other settings that are not on the pic are set to AUTO. RAM V is 1.37, also tried 1.40.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Back in 2013 when I was just starting out here there was a great article about LLC going around. It had charts showing what happens to a cpu when the load changes and also what LLC does and what happens to it when the load changes. The best I could come up with now is this one.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/780066-CPU-Load-line-Calibration
> 
> Notice the shock when the load changes that sends spikes all over the place. LLC does that too and that is what the guys are talking about when they say you need an oscilliscope to see them. When you are running on the ragged edge those spikes can damage the cpu, but if you are running with a big "fudge factor" then they shouldn't hurt the cpu. You want to run as little LLC as you can get away with in order to minimize those spikes and a little vdroop doesn't hurt anything. Too much LLC can damage the cpu because of its big spikes added to the spikes the cpu is already putting out.


der8auer has a great video on the subject with those same charts:






@Ouji

I would try to find a middle ground where you have a little bit of droop but idle voltage is not too high. Instead of using 1.325V with LLC 5 or 1.425V with LLC 1, why not use 1.375V with LLC 3?

Personally I need ~1.3V @ load to be stable, and I settled on 1.32V with LLC 4 using the same motherboard...but probably could have achieved the same thing with 1.337V and LLC 3 for example.

VDDCR CPU is what the mosfets are outputting and SVI2 TFN is what the core sees after droop. If VDDCR CPU is high it mostly only affects the mosfets, but CPU might see that voltage briefly while unloading.

As far as what you should do for stability testing it just depends on what your tolerance is for random crashes or data corruption. For example if you are close to being stable you might only have a nuisance crash once every month or so and might not get any corruption. Maybe you don't have anything you care about on the drive, and don't mind if you do happen to have to do a format some time. Nothing wrong with doing things that way if that's within your tolerance level. If you don't experience any errors/slowdowns/crashes etc. you might even be stable but you just won't know it is all.

Personally I prefer to do the heavy stability tests and perhaps settle for lower clocks or higher voltages but to each their own.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:
Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 

Oh you said that word... and then why....
This sums it up real well http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125








It all depends on what *you* want.

Which word? hahahaha anyway, this pretty much sums me up as "This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data."
I've never lost any data or corrupted my entire system. As of know, I will take the risk, because I never really work on sensitive data and I can't cool my system enough to do a real stress test.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mega Man* 

dont apologize this is hard and your wading into the dep end, questions are good, take your time.

as far as oscilloscopes just dont go to the end of the spectrum and you will be fine for normal overclocks. when you learn more push then for the extreme.

any time your pc goes from idle to not idle there is a dip ( think of seeing your lights dim when you turn on either a vacuum or microwave ) same concept . your vrms have to adj the voltage and do so quickly, till eventually they go over then stop.

llc adjs the amount they go up. ( forum police, and "gotcha" police stay away, this is not 100% accurate, but a very simplistic version of what happens ) the more llc, the more the spike. this happens hundreds of times a when you loading and unloading your pc.

like i said for now use the lowest you can. the slightly higher idle voltage wont hurt.

as to stability- some people want it. some dont. there is a very old quote i would recommend reading. some people will argue that prime is " unrealistic", " kills processors" it isnt, and it doesnt. stupid people think it is ( my opinion and i have a right to have it ) , and have killed processors as they dont understand how they work. so obviously it is the programs fault right? it isnt like they choose to run it as such.

the one note about my opinion, there is no right or wrong about being stable. what do you want? do you want to deal with loosing data? that is your choose. but stating that it is unrealistic is not true. the LOAD is not the problem. the problem is the error that can occur at any load
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)

this thread is relevant to this day. and it is 100% accurate btw. so you will have to do some thinking and decide for your self if it is worth it to you, to be stable.

*because that is not a decision anyone can make for you* that said do i? yes all my rigs are 100% stable

edit i got ninjaed and he used my post ! !!!!!!!

Well, as I replied earlier, I can't cool my system as of know and I will take the risk. I might think in the future "I should've run P95 for 24 hours", but for now, I simply can't. About the LLC, I will answer in the last answer down there, because it's not so good to answer the same stuff twice.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *miklkit* 

Back in 2013 when I was just starting out here there was a great article about LLC going around. It had charts showing what happens to a cpu when the load changes and also what LLC does and what happens to it when the load changes. The best I could come up with now is this one.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/780066-CPU-Load-line-Calibration

Notice the shock when the load changes that sends spikes all over the place. LLC does that too and that is what the guys are talking about when they say you need an oscilliscope to see them. When you are running on the ragged edge those spikes can damage the cpu, but if you are running with a big "fudge factor" then they shouldn't hurt the cpu. You want to run as little LLC as you can get away with in order to minimize those spikes and a little vdroop doesn't hurt anything. Too much LLC can damage the cpu because of its big spikes added to the spikes the cpu is already putting out.

Thanks, that was really informative. I also saw another video that I'll down below that helped me decide what path I will follow for now.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *bardacuda* 

der8auer has a great video on the subject with those same charts:


Even before the video I was already going on what you suggested, LLC 3. To explain my choice, I will show a little data sheet I made running my CPU @ 3.2GHz with 1.40V (I know it is high, it was just to illustrate the LLC effect on my specific board)



So, as you can see, LLC0-1 are exactly the same compensation.
For LLC 2 the vdroop is ~0.050V,
For LLC 3 the vdroop is ~0.025V
For LLC 4 the vdroop is ~0.013V
For LLC 5 the vdroop is 0.

So I choose 3 because it seems to be the middle ground. I don't know, this is pure guess, but to cut the vdroop in half, the LLC probably has to compensate harder than what it does from LLC 1-2 to LLC 3. It does again from LLC 3 to LLC 4, but if the first jump was about half and is on the verge of overshooting (if is not already), a second jump of half again would make the overshoot even harder.
I could choose LLC 2, but the gains were only 0.013V on vdroop. LLC 3 has 0,038V of gains, so it looks the best without putting too much into the CPU.

Also, on the video I linked, the guy explained that in order to make it spike less, or I should say, in order to the normalization of the voltage happens faster, I could switch the VRM Change Frequency to a higher one, but I'd lose efficency in this (aka power consumption would go higher, if I didn't misunderstand). For me, it is worth because a higher power consumption won't make difference as my power bill is fixed whether my computer is 24/7 on or turned off the whole month.

If it's not asking too much, I want a bit more insight from you guys on my choices, your opinions are really welcome here.

And something else, I intended to buy an Aircooler later this year (summer is arriving) and I have a few that I might choose from and I want to know your opnion on those. You're also welcome to recommend different ones, even WC. The thing is that in my country stuff are usually more expensive than in the US or EU. They're overpriced overall, just for instance, my MOBO that can be found for US$159 in Newegg was bought by me (in a sale, I must say) for US$268 as of today exchange rate. And also there are cooling solutions that are not available here and it'd be too expensive to bring them from overseas. I will also put the price that they can found (in US dollars) around here. So without further ado, here are the coolers I'm looking at right now:

Arctic Cooling Freezer 33 - US$53
DeepCool Gammaxx 400 - US$37
CoolerMaster Hyper 212X - US$52

Thanks for everyone who read this far and sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:
Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 

Oh you said that word... and then why....
This sums it up real well http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125








It all depends on what *you* want.

Which word? hahahaha anyway, this pretty much sums me up as "This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data."
I've never lost any data or corrupted my entire system. As of know, I will take the risk, because I never really work on sensitive data and I can't cool my system enough to do a real stress test.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mega Man* 

dont apologize this is hard and your wading into the dep end, questions are good, take your time.

as far as oscilloscopes just dont go to the end of the spectrum and you will be fine for normal overclocks. when you learn more push then for the extreme.

any time your pc goes from idle to not idle there is a dip ( think of seeing your lights dim when you turn on either a vacuum or microwave ) same concept . your vrms have to adj the voltage and do so quickly, till eventually they go over then stop.

llc adjs the amount they go up. ( forum police, and "gotcha" police stay away, this is not 100% accurate, but a very simplistic version of what happens ) the more llc, the more the spike. this happens hundreds of times a when you loading and unloading your pc.

like i said for now use the lowest you can. the slightly higher idle voltage wont hurt.

as to stability- some people want it. some dont. there is a very old quote i would recommend reading. some people will argue that prime is " unrealistic", " kills processors" it isnt, and it doesnt. stupid people think it is ( my opinion and i have a right to have it ) , and have killed processors as they dont understand how they work. so obviously it is the programs fault right? it isnt like they choose to run it as such.

the one note about my opinion, there is no right or wrong about being stable. what do you want? do you want to deal with loosing data? that is your choose. but stating that it is unrealistic is not true. the LOAD is not the problem. the problem is the error that can occur at any load
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)

this thread is relevant to this day. and it is 100% accurate btw. so you will have to do some thinking and decide for your self if it is worth it to you, to be stable.

*because that is not a decision anyone can make for you* that said do i? yes all my rigs are 100% stable

edit i got ninjaed and he used my post ! !!!!!!!

Well, as I replied earlier, I can't cool my system as of know and I will take the risk. I might think in the future "I should've run P95 for 24 hours", but for now, I simply can't. About the LLC, I will answer in the last answer down there, because it's not so good to answer the same stuff twice.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *miklkit* 

Back in 2013 when I was just starting out here there was a great article about LLC going around. It had charts showing what happens to a cpu when the load changes and also what LLC does and what happens to it when the load changes. The best I could come up with now is this one.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/780066-CPU-Load-line-Calibration

Notice the shock when the load changes that sends spikes all over the place. LLC does that too and that is what the guys are talking about when they say you need an oscilliscope to see them. When you are running on the ragged edge those spikes can damage the cpu, but if you are running with a big "fudge factor" then they shouldn't hurt the cpu. You want to run as little LLC as you can get away with in order to minimize those spikes and a little vdroop doesn't hurt anything. Too much LLC can damage the cpu because of its big spikes added to the spikes the cpu is already putting out.

Thanks, that was really informative. I also saw another video that I'll down below that helped me decide what path I will follow for now.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *bardacuda* 

der8auer has a great video on the subject with those same charts:


Even before the video I was already going on what you suggested, LLC 3. To explain my choice, I will show a little data sheet I made running my CPU @ 3.2GHz with 1.40V (I know it is high, it was just to illustrate the LLC effect on my specific board)



So, as you can see, LLC0-1 are exactly the same compensation.
For LLC 2 the vdroop is ~0.050V,
For LLC 3 the vdroop is ~0.025V
For LLC 4 the vdroop is ~0.013V
For LLC 5 the vdroop is 0.

So I choose 3 because it seems to be the middle ground. I don't know, this is pure guess, but to cut the vdroop in half, the LLC probably has to compensate harder than what it does from LLC 1-2 to LLC 3. It does again from LLC 3 to LLC 4, but if the first jump was about half and is on the verge of overshooting (if is not already), a second jump of half again would make the overshoot even harder.
I could choose LLC 2, but the gains were only 0.013V on vdroop. LLC 3 has 0,038V of gains, so it looks the best without putting too much into the CPU.

Also, on the video I linked, the guy explained that in order to make it spike less, or I should say, in order to the normalization of the voltage happens faster, I could switch the VRM Change Frequency to a higher one, but I'd lose efficency in this (aka power consumption would go higher, if I didn't misunderstand). For me, it is worth because a higher power consumption won't make difference as my power bill is fixed whether my computer is 24/7 on or turned off the whole month.

If it's not asking too much, I want a bit more insight from you guys on my choices, your opinions are really welcome here.

And something, I intended to buy an Aircooler later this year (summer is arriving) and I have a few that I might choose from and I want to know your opnion on those. You're also welcome to recommend different ones, even WC. The thing is that in my country stuff are usually more expensive than in the US or EU. They're overpriced overall, just for instance, my MOBO that can be found for US$159 in Newegg was bought by me (in a sale, I must say) for US$268 as of today exchange. And also there are cooling solutions that are not available here and it'd be too expensive to bring them from overseas. I will also put the price that they can found (in US dollars) around here. So without further ado, here are the coolers I'm looking at right now:

Arctic Cooling Freezer 33 - US$53
DeepCool Gammaxx 400 - US$37
CoolerMaster Hyper 212X - US$52

Thanks for everyone who read this far and sorry for the wall of text.

(I made and edit and my post was deleted, so I'm sending this again. I'm sorry if this somehow duplicates).


----------



## miklkit

Good videos that show the spikes that LLC delivers. Also, more LLC means higher temperatures as it adds voltage on top of what the bios is delivering.

About those coolers I vote for the Gammax 400. If your motherboard came with the standard AMD mounts it will use them for its mount plus it cools well for what it is.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Good videos that show the spikes that LLC delivers. Also, more LLC means higher temperatures as it adds voltage on top of what the bios is delivering.
> 
> About those coolers I vote for the Gammax 400. If your motherboard came with the standard AMD mounts it will use them for its mount plus it cools well for what it is.


My main problem with not using LLC is about temperatures, because if I use a higher voltage for idling, my temperature will be raising as well. Also, I forgot to ask, can't I use a multimeter to measure the vcore?

As for the coolers, I'm inclined to get the Gammax as well, as it is already compatible with AM4 and the difference in price is about 42% cheaper. I'm just not sure if the performance will be about the same or at the same difference as of the price. Something else to take into account is that right now, there isn't a store with the Gammaxx on stock, but I don't think it will be hard to find one anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

It depends on the board

Some have points to test and sone dont. There is always a way to. But not all are willing to risk it, others will say only real way is at the socket


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It depends on the board
> 
> Some have points to test and sone dont. There is always a way to. But not all are willing to risk it, others will say only real way is at the socket


Someone posted this pictures at my mobo's thread


Is there a risk of damaging my CPU using a multimeter?


----------



## bardacuda

I don't think higher switching frequency is a good idea on this board because the chokes and caps already get very hot at 300kHz and it doesn't seem to help with stability. If you're worried about spikes from LLC it's best to just use a higher idle voltage and lower LLC setting.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> My main problem with not using LLC is about temperatures, because if I use a higher voltage for idling, my temperature will be raising as well. Also, I forgot to ask, can't I use a multimeter to measure the vcore?
> 
> As for the coolers, I'm inclined to get the Gammax as well, as it is already compatible with AM4 and the difference in price is about 42% cheaper. I'm just not sure if the performance will be about the same or at the same difference as of the price. Something else to take into account is that right now, there isn't a store with the Gammaxx on stock, but I don't think it will be hard to find one anyway.


Temps will not be negatively impacted at idle to any king of concerning degree. The Ryzen architecture is very good at power gating unused silicon.

At 1.4v static voltage my 1400 Idles in the 30c range with a HSF that isn't great (old 92mm tower). Under load it gets into the 70's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't think higher switching frequency is a good idea on this board because the chokes and caps already get very hot at 300kHz and it doesn't seem to help with stability. If you're worried about spikes from LLC it's best to just use a higher idle voltage and lower LLC setting.


^this.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't think higher switching frequency is a good idea on this board because the chokes and caps already get very hot at 300kHz and it doesn't seem to help with stability. If you're worried about spikes from LLC it's best to just use a higher idle voltage and lower LLC setting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't think higher switching frequency is a good idea on this board because the chokes and caps already get very hot at 300kHz and it doesn't seem to help with stability. If you're worried about spikes from LLC it's best to just use a higher idle voltage and lower LLC setting.


Alright, so I should use the minium (300kHz) or auto, right? I will switch back, thanks for the heads up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Temps will not be negatively impacted at idle to any king of concerning degree. The Ryzen architecture is very good at power gating unused silicon.
> 
> At 1.4v static voltage my 1400 Idles in the 30c range with a HSF that isn't great (old 92mm tower). Under load it gets into the 70's.
> ^this.


I see. Right now I'm running 3.8GHz @ 1.325v LLC 3 (1.30v after vDroop). I will run some tests to see what I can achieve. Because I'm on stock cooler, I will see if I can move up to 1.35v but LLC 2 if the temps don't change much I might run that as well. I guess my sweet spot will be something between 3.8 and 3.875, because 3.9 couldn't even run CB15 at 1.40v in BIOS, I might being thermal throttled, I don't know, the CPU heats up to 88C and even before I can see it hitting 90 the system crashes. I'm using 100ms refresh rate on HWInfo.


----------



## caenlen

thinking of selling my 2500k chip that does 4.8ghz 24/7... might get 60-70 bucks out of it... wanting to put it towards a Ryzen 1700 for $290 free ship no tax... but i have read that the hyperthreading on Ryzen slows down some games? is this fixed yet...? also can someone recommend me a MOBO? im guessing ARock as they have the best reviews on newegg? considering saving money and just grabbing a rx 580 for 300... full AMD rig... and hope Vega 2 does much better next year... and sell the 580... thoughts?

is this worth the upgrade for me if i plan to rock a 1080 ti? or should i just pay 60 extra and get Coffee lake? kinda sick of intels games and nvidias... but i also don't want low performance (since i will be at 3440x1440 100hz freesync monitor - cant afford the gsync version) lol


----------



## bardacuda

Don't expect Zen to be any faster than 4.8GHz Sandy unless it's a game that needs more threads than the i5 has or you're doing other CPU intensive stuff in the background.

A single 580 would probably struggle with that res and refresh rate, but it would depend on the game and your IQ settings.

@Ouji

I posted a pic of my choke temps during an IBT run a few days ago in a couple threads, and chew did a video where he measured from the back of the board. It's a bit unnerving. The voltages aren't even that high.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/#post_26354562


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> thinking of selling my 2500k chip that does 4.8ghz 24/7... might get 60-70 bucks out of it... wanting to put it towards a Ryzen 1700 for $290 free ship no tax... but i have read that the hyperthreading on Ryzen slows down some games? is this fixed yet...? also can someone recommend me a MOBO? im guessing ARock as they have the best reviews on newegg? considering saving money and just grabbing a rx 580 for 300... full AMD rig... and hope Vega 2 does much better next year... and sell the 580... thoughts?
> 
> is this worth the upgrade for me if i plan to rock a 1080 ti? or should i just pay 60 extra and get Coffee lake? kinda sick of intels games and nvidias... but i also don't want low performance (since i will be at 3440x1440 100hz freesync monitor - cant afford the gsync version) lol


I wouldn't buy a 580 for $300, its a waste of $75 TBH. They are only worth ~$230 for the gaming market, but that whole price bracket is broken from the miners still it looks like.

Motherboard wise, ASRock Taichi, GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming 5, or ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero are all solid at ~$200. MSI XPower works well enough, but is a bit overpriced for what you get.

HT on Ryzen has shown no real downsides since I got my stuff in May.

The R5 1400 @ 3.8ghz was a small bump from i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz for me. So yeah, don't expect it to be faster unless the task was running out of threads on the i5.


----------



## polkfan

Hi guys i'm currently running my system at stock everything except my memory which passed memtest HCI with over 1200% coverage twice. I never redid windows 10 after upgrading to X370 taichi from my B350 Tomahawk and i'm using Bitsum Highest performance profile in process lasso but my PC was on idle all day and i went to use it and only my keyboard was lit and i had to force the PC to shut off and turn back on, then i went away for a few min and it did the same thing.

I'm wondering what the heck is going on i'm guessing its idle voltage being to low i never changed it from auto? I switched to Amd balance and i'll see if it does it again.

So is it over me not redoing W10 i figured it wouldn't matter since i was on B350 anyways or is it over my idle voltage being low?

Thanks to whoever can shed some light on this.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hi guys i'm currently running my system at stock everything except my memory which passed memtest HCI with over 1200% coverage twice. I never redid windows 10 after upgrading to X370 taichi from my B350 Tomahawk and i'm using Bitsum Highest performance profile in process lasso but my PC was on idle all day and i went to use it and only my keyboard was lit and i had to force the PC to shut off and turn back on, then i went away for a few min and it did the same thing.
> 
> I'm wondering what the heck is going on i'm guessing its idle voltage being to low i never changed it from auto? I switched to Amd balance and i'll see if it does it again.
> 
> So is it over me not redoing W10 i figured it wouldn't matter since i was on B350 anyways or is it over my idle voltage being low?
> 
> Thanks to whoever can shed some light on this.


You will need to bump vcore when running 3000+ memory. Once you get memory into that clock range vcore requirements go up a hair, even for stock clocks.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You will need to bump vcore when running 3000+ memory. Once you get memory into that clock range vcore requirements go up a hair, even for stock clocks.


Ok thanks i was guessing it was over not having enough v-core and the voltage does drop quite low 0.944V


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> thinking of selling my 2500k chip that does 4.8ghz 24/7... might get 60-70 bucks out of it... wanting to put it towards a Ryzen 1700 for $290 free ship no tax... but i have read that the hyperthreading on Ryzen slows down some games? is this fixed yet...? also can someone recommend me a MOBO? im guessing ARock as they have the best reviews on newegg? considering saving money and just grabbing a rx 580 for 300... full AMD rig... and hope Vega 2 does much better next year... and sell the 580... thoughts?
> 
> is this worth the upgrade for me if i plan to rock a 1080 ti? or should i just pay 60 extra and get Coffee lake? kinda sick of intels games and nvidias... but i also don't want low performance (since i will be at 3440x1440 100hz freesync monitor - cant afford the gsync version) lol


3440x1440 100Hz, the CPU will not be your limiting factor. You will get a smoother experience if you run anything whilst gaming (streaming, voice chat, etc.). Performance for me at 2560x1440p 144hz has been pretty similar comparing between my 4.8GHz 3930k, 4.6GHz 6700k, and 4GHz 1700x, as the CPU is rarely the bottleneck. I haven't had any real gaming issues with HT for months now.

Basically, if you're not a 240Hz gamer and you're not fixated on 1080p, Ryzen will game as well as anything else providing Haswell or better IPS.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Don't expect Zen to be any faster than 4.8GHz Sandy unless it's a game that needs more threads than the i5 has or you're doing other CPU intensive stuff in the background.
> 
> A single 580 would probably struggle with that res and refresh rate, but it would depend on the game and your IQ settings.
> 
> @Ouji
> 
> I posted a pic of my choke temps during an IBT run a few days ago in a couple threads, and chew did a video where he measured from the back of the board. It's a bit unnerving. The voltages aren't even that high.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/post_26354562


Yeah, the temps are really a bit unnerving. Even before that video I was looking for a way to maybe put a small fan blowing into the VRMs. As far as I noticed in the video, we can't see these temperatures in HWInfo, can we? If yes, which sensor?


----------



## bardacuda

Temps 3 - 6 in HWiNFO _might_ be mosfet temp, but there is no sensor for the coils or caps unfortunately.

EDIT: Forgot the number sign in the link to that post but I fixed it.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Temps 3 - 6 in HWiNFO _might_ be mosfet temp, but there is no sensor for the coils or caps unfortunately.


I see... Well, I will try to mod that solution for my mosfets to see if it can get better.


----------



## bardacuda

The mosfets are fine though, it's the other components that are worrying. I'm thinking about putting some heatsinks on the chokes to see if it will help. Nothing I can really do for the caps though because they are under the cpu cooler.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The mosfets are fine though, it's the other components that are worrying. I'm thinking about putting some heatsinks on the chokes to see if it will help. Nothing I can really do for the caps though because they are under the cpu cooler.


And I bought this board because people said that Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 would heat up too much for a proper OC. I paid almost double the price. I'm sad.


----------



## bardacuda

Well that is still true, and honestly the coils can probably handle pretty high temperatures anyway. I just wanted to make sure ppl are aware of this since there is no sensor and most ppl won't know how hot those other components are.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well that is still true, and honestly the coils can probably handle pretty high temperatures anyway. I just wanted to make sure ppl are aware of this since there is no sensor and most ppl won't know how hot those other components are.


I see. Thanks for the heads up. How can I know that my system is crashing due to thermal throttling rather than low voltages?


----------



## caenlen

I think I will just grab a 1080 ti to go with 2500k at 4.8ghz... sucks, but i am better off waiting for vega 2 and ryzen 2 this time next year.

can easily sell the 1080 ti when the time comes, probably for at least 80% what i paid.


----------



## bardacuda

@Ouji

I never experienced the thermal limit so I don't know what it does. When VCore is too low typically you just get an instant black screen.

@caenlen

For pure gaming you won't really be able to have a better setup than that right now. A 7700K might be slightly faster, but at that resolution I doubt it.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Ouji
> 
> I never experienced the thermal limit so I don't know what it does. When VCore is too low typically you just get an instant black screen.
> 
> @caenlen
> 
> For pure gaming you won't really be able to have a better setup than that right now. A 7700K might be slightly faster, but at that resolution I doubt it.


I'm usually able to boot up Windows, but as soon as I run CB15, it usually gives me a black screen, but the computer will only restart after I press reset. I was using 1.325 and Realbench gave me a black screen 7min into the test. Sadly.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I'm usually able to boot up Windows, but as soon as I run CB15, it usually gives me a black screen, but the computer will only restart after I press reset. I was using 1.325 and Realbench gave me a black screen 7min into the test. Sadly.


Vcore is too low for your clocks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It depends on the board
> 
> Some have points to test and sone dont. There is always a way to. But not all are willing to risk it, others will say only real way is at the socket
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted this pictures at my mobo's thread
> 
> 
> Is there a risk of damaging my CPU using a multimeter?
Click to expand...

Yes It Is


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Vcore is too low for your clocks.


Yeah. I'm starting to think I might have lost the silicon lottery. I tried last night with 1.375V LLC 3 and wasn't able to pass more than five minutes on RealBench.


----------



## ysfm17

am I gonna feel any performance if I used m.2 nvme ssd or Pcie ??


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ysfm17*
> 
> am I gonna feel any performance if I used m.2 nvme ssd or Pcie ??


Depends on the rest of your build. Do you already have a SATA SSD? If so, M.2 SATA stick is a waste performance wise. PCIe M.2 would be an upgrade, but I doubt you will notice the difference easily in normal desktop use.


----------



## ysfm17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Depends on the rest of your build. Do you already have a SATA SSD? If so, M.2 SATA stick is a waste performance wise. PCIe M.2 would be an upgrade, but I doubt you will notice the difference easily in normal desktop use.


Yes I already have SATA SSD, and I want another hard drive for games, I wan to keep windows and all my other stuff in one hard drive
and the games on the other one.

Prices between m.2 sata and ssd almost the same


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ysfm17*
> 
> Yes I already have SATA SSD, and I want another hard drive for games, I wan to keep windows and all my other stuff in one hard drive
> and the games on the other one.
> 
> Prices between m.2 sata and ssd almost the same


Both use the SATA interface, so speed capabilities/limits are the same. Only difference is in size and format. It will come down to preference. Do you have extra space for a 2.5" drive in your case? If you don't then getting an M.2 drive is not a bad idea.


----------



## miklkit

I'm late in reporting on the 919 bios for the Biostar X370 GT7 because of problems I had. First I should say that I use bios1 for my safe and sane settings and bios2 for the loose and wild stuff, so flashed bios2.

The actual flash process went fine and it ran fine at stock. To save time I then flashed it using a saved 623 profile to get it up to speed and all was well for a while. Then I noticed it was running very slow so checked HWINFO64 and it was running at 0.564ghz. After much fiddling with voltages it jumped up to the 1.5ghz bug. Meanwhile in the bios it said it was running at 3.91ghz. At this point I decided to go back to the 623 bios and start over.

That resulted in a bricked bios.

I emailed Biostar support and they came back with 2 methods of repairing a bricked bios and I chose the simpler one of using bios1 to flash bios2. It worked!







I then brought it up to speed manually and it is running fine at 3.91/3020. The SOC and vcore volts are a bit high so it is running hot. So far all I have run is Y-cruncher and it passed 2 passes. So far the highest temps I've seen are 76C cpu and 61C vrm.

I'm liking this dual bios doodad more and more and believe this is a good mid range board.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm late in reporting on the 919 bios for the Biostar X370 GT7 because of problems I had. First I should say that I use bios1 for my safe and sane settings and bios2 for the loose and wild stuff, so flashed bios2.
> 
> The actual flash process went fine and it ran fine at stock. To save time I then flashed it using a saved 623 profile to get it up to speed and all was well for a while. Then I noticed it was running very slow so checked HWINFO64 and it was running at 0.564ghz. After much fiddling with voltages it jumped up to the 1.5ghz bug. Meanwhile in the bios it said it was running at 3.91ghz. At this point I decided to go back to the 623 bios and start over.
> 
> That resulted in a bricked bios.
> 
> I emailed Biostar support and they came back with 2 methods of repairing a bricked bios and I chose the simpler one of using bios1 to flash bios2. It worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then brought it up to speed manually and it is running fine at 3.91/3020. The SOC and vcore volts are a bit high so it is running hot. So far all I have run is Y-cruncher and it passed 2 passes. So far the highest temps I've seen are 76C cpu and 61C vrm.
> 
> I'm liking this dual bios doodad more and more and believe this is a good mid range board.


Yeah. I only buy mobos with reliable BIOS recovery features (dual BIOS, BIOS Flashback, etc).


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> "The actual flash process went fine and it ran fine at stock. To save time I then flashed it using a saved 623 profile to get it up to speed and all was well for a while. Then I noticed it was running very slow so checked HWINFO64 and it was running at 0.564ghz. After much fiddling with voltages it jumped up to the 1.5ghz bug. Meanwhile in the bios it said it was running at 3.91ghz. At this point I decided to go back to the 623 bios and start over.'


Nice to hear you sorted it out. So for the multiplier bug fix, you use BIOS flashes of different versions or a specific BIOS for your motherboard? Because for my motherboard I have tried every BIOS released and have re-flashed the 2 newer ones with no impact on multi bug. Any more input would be appreciated miklkit in regards to the multi bug.


----------



## miklkit

I can only speak about the GT7, but it got the 1.5ghz bug when I first OCed it using "override" option. This bios has 3 options, "auto", "override", and "adaptable". I then switched to the "adaptable" option and have not had the 1.5ghz bug except for this one time with a bugged bios. It is currently at 3.91ghz @ 1.362v which is a bit higher than before.


----------



## Ouji

I'm really conflicted on what to do, since I can't achieve my desired 3.8GHz with less than 1.4V.
Tomorrow is the last day that I can return my CPU for free and get a refund. I was thinking of doing that and try to buy a new one to see if I get a bit more luck with the new chip.

Also, I might be tuning my OCing settings wrongs, and my VCore might not be the turning point. As for my RAM it is at full stock at the moment. I don't have an aftermarket cooler and I think I might being thermal throttled, but I don't on what temperatures the Ryzen will shutdown.

For instance, whenever I'm doing any kind of stress test, my temps will quickly go above 75C-90C. I noticed that some of my black screens come when the CPU temp is already 90-92C and then it turns off. I also read somewhere that when OCing, temperatures above 75C may prove a seemingly stable OC an unstable one.

What are your thoughts on that? When I arrive home I will try reseating my Wraith Spire.


----------



## bardacuda

When you say 1.4V, do you mean that's what you are seeing under SVI2 TFN while the cpu is loaded? Or is that just what you've set in BIOS.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> When you say 1.4V, do you mean that's what you are seeing under SVI2 TFN while the cpu is loaded? Or is that just what you've set in BIOS.


What I've set in BIOS. In order to achieve 1.4V while loaded in SVI2 TFN I have to use 1.425V in BIOS.


----------



## miklkit

That is too high and is cooking the cpu. Anyhoo, mine got stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.312v while under 100% loads in IBT AVX and it seems to be pretty average.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is too high and is cooking the cpu. Anyhoo, mine got stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.312v while under 100% loads in IBT AVX and it seems to be pretty average.


Well, that's my problem. I can't set that much in the BIOS because I get black screen whilst doing RealBench stressing. But I'm not sure if my voltage is too low or it's because it heats up, it might be the fact that it get near 95C, it may even get 95C and turn off without I notice. But when I was looking closely, the black screen would mostly appear after 90C.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Well, that's my problem. I can't set that much in the BIOS because I get black screen whilst doing RealBench stressing. But I'm not sure if my voltage is too low or it's because it heats up, it might be the fact that it get near 95C, it may even get 95C and turn off without I notice. But when I was looking closely, the black screen would mostly appear after 90C.


What cooler are you using?


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> What cooler are you using?


Wraith Spire. That's why. I posted a few options that I have earlier.

Here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17190#post_26361732


----------



## ysfm17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Both use the SATA interface, so speed capabilities/limits are the same. Only difference is in size and format. It will come down to preference. Do you have extra space for a 2.5" drive in your case? If you don't then getting an M.2 drive is not a bad idea.


yes I do have space for another 2.5, which seems better to stick to it.

thanks alot


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ysfm17*
> 
> yes I do have space for another 2.5, which seems better to stick to it.
> 
> thanks alot


It's down to preference, like I wrote. Some people like the no cables approach of having M.2 sticks. I prefer regular 3.5/2.5" drives since I find them more practical.


----------



## bardacuda

@Ouji

You could be getting a black screen due to temperatures then. I believe 95°C is shutdown temp and over 90°C it starts behaving differently.

So you need to set 1.4V in BIOS to be stable, which means full load voltage ends up being...what?

Just trying to figure out how bad the chip is. Mine is probably below average and I need 1.30V @ full load @ 3.8GHz for stability, for context. With lower RAM clocks I can maintain stability with a lower VCore (1.269 I think? Been awhile.)


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Ouji
> 
> You could be getting a black screen due to temperatures then. I believe 95°C is shutdown temp and over 90°C it starts behaving differently.
> 
> So you need to set 1.4V in BIOS to be stable, which means full load voltage ends up being...what?


I didn't stress test @ 1.4V, but I believe it COULD be stable. I'm using LLC 3 right now, so that would be 1.375V

What if I put a big fan (the ones people use when they don't have AC and it's really hot) in front of my CPU with the case open? hahahaha I do have one of those at home.

I'd like to test before buying an aftermarket cooler. My options right now are DeepCool Gammaxx 400, Arctic Cooling Freezer 33 and CM Hyper 212X.


----------



## bardacuda

Sounds like you def lost the silicon lottery then. I honestly don't know much about coolers because Hyper 212 is within a few degrees of expensive ones like the D15. It's sufficient and I never bothered to look at anything else really, other than a Cryrig which was around the same price and performance as the 212.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Wraith Spire. That's why. I posted a few options that I have earlier.
> 
> Here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17190#post_26361732


I would stick to 1.2-1.3V as max with that cooler you should be able to get 3.6-3.7 out of it.

Edit i know you asked if you should return the processor and i bet you could but many here would probably look down to that i'm not sure i would if it did i would probably shell out the extra cash for a 1700X that way it would make me feel better about returning the cheaper CPU.


----------



## polkfan

Guys so trying a good and boring OC on my CPU

1.35V 3.8Ghz
LLC 3?
I disabled cool and quiet and C6 but my CPU is still wanting to drop to like 0.560V on idle is this normal? I tried both high performance and Amd balance

I guess it could be a wrong rating but it shows


----------



## bardacuda

Mine drops like that on idle, but I intentionally leave EPU Power Saving mode on for that reason. No sense giving the CPU over 1.3V 24/7 when most of the time it's not doing much of anything.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Sounds like you def lost the silicon lottery then. I honestly don't know much about coolers because Hyper 212 is within a few degrees of expensive ones like the D15. It's sufficient and I never bothered to look at anything else really, other than a Cryrig which was around the same price and performance as the 212.


That is what bothers me. I could return my chip, but I'd have to request that tomorrow and I wanna be sure I lost the lottery and not I'm being f******
over because of my high temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I would stick to 1.2-1.3V as max with that cooler you should be able to get 3.6-3.7 out of it.


I will try 3.7GHz at 1.3V, because less than 3.7GHz because I'd loose performance in single core, even that a little. But I might be obligated to that.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Mine drops like that on idle, but I intentionally leave EPU Power Saving mode on for that reason. No sense giving the CPU over 1.3V 24/7 when most of the time it's not doing much of anything.


So basically no reason to worry and it won't cause crashes at idle over that?


----------



## bardacuda

It doesn't in my own experience, but most overclockers say to disable it, so take it for what you will.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> Wraith Spire. That's why. I posted a few options that I have earlier.
> 
> Here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17190#post_26361732


You want to keep temps below 80c, the cooler is likely part of your problem.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You want to keep temps below 80c, the cooler is likely part of your problem.


Yeah, it seems like that. Someone also pointed out that I might have not seated my coolerbox properly. Because tomorrow is my last day to return the CPU, I wanted to be sure that my CPU had potential to go at least 3.8 before buying the cooler. I guess I'll just buy it, the problem is the one I want I can't find in stock in any retail.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I'm swapping from 32GB of Corsair 3200Mhz CL16 RAM that runs at 2400Mhz to 16GB of Flare X 3200Mhz CL14. Does anyone think this will allow me to push my overclock any higher? I'm thinking less RAM coupled with an upgrade to Samsung B Die might allow another 25-50 Mhz (Or So i'm hoping so i can get close to that 4.0Ghz Barrier)


----------



## Spanners

Hey guys just want to add some results, got a new 1700 and it seems I got pretty lucky. So far...

3.775GHz is stable @1.181v (all OCs are using "High" LLC. Load voltages in CPUZ are a touch lower eg. 1.16v)
3.925GHZ is stable @1.275v
4.000GHz is stable @1.318v I'm just managing to keep the die temps under 70c @4GHz with 100% fan speed on my NH C12P SE14 - Noctua which is a pretty decent cooler but not really large enough for any more voltage or clocks. It does keep the VRMs at around 65c which is great considering the X370 gaming 5 has pretty ineffectual VRM heat-sinks.

"Stable" in this case is only 2 hours of RealBench and 2 hours of in place FFT Prime95 (v2810) 128K. These are pretty quick tests so I've yet to really tune the voltages. Everything was run with 3200 CL14 1.1v SOC.

Chuffed.

Edit: Corrected a figure and some formatting.

Sorry the LLC setting was on Auto not High it seems to be behaving in a similar way to High if I'm recalling correctly.

Final edit: Well after further testing (y-Cruncher + Corona 1.3) reveals I need 1.33v for 4GHz so not as great but still far from unhappy. The other settings (3.775, 3.925) held up to everything OK.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> Hey guys just want to add some results, got a new 1700 and it seems I got pretty lucky. So far...
> 
> 3.775GHz is stable @1.181v (all OCs are using "High" LLC. Load voltages in CPUZ are a touch lower eg. 1.16v)
> 3.925GHZ is stable @1.275v
> 4.000GHz is stable @1.318v I'm just managing to keep the die temps under 70c @4GHz with 100% fan speed on my NH C12P SE14 - Noctua which is a pretty decent cooler but not really large enough for any more voltage or clocks. It does keep the VRMs at around 65c which is great considering the X370 gaming 5 has pretty ineffectual VRM heat-sinks.
> 
> "Stable" in this case is only 2 hours of RealBench and 2 hours of in place FFT Prime95 (v2810) 128K. These are pretty quick tests so I've yet to really tune the voltages. Everything was run with 3200 CL14 1.1v SOC.
> 
> Chuffed.
> 
> Edit: Corrected a figure and some formatting.
> 
> Sorry the LLC setting was on Auto not High it seems to be behaving in a similar way to High if I'm recalling correctly.


LOL ugg. Took me 3 tries (1700x, 1700 and then finally 1800x.Thanks MC prices!) to get a 4ghz Ryzen 7 and this one needs 1.40v for 4ghz and 1.42v for 4025mhz.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> Hey guys just want to add some results, got a new 1700 and it seems I got pretty lucky. So far...
> 
> 3.775GHz is stable @1.181v (all OCs are using "High" LLC. Load voltages in CPUZ are a touch lower eg. 1.16v)
> 3.925GHZ is stable @1.275v
> 4.000GHz is stable @1.318v I'm just managing to keep the die temps under 70c @4GHz with 100% fan speed on my NH C12P SE14 - Noctua which is a pretty decent cooler but not really large enough for any more voltage or clocks. It does keep the VRMs at around 65c which is great considering the X370 gaming 5 has pretty ineffectual VRM heat-sinks.
> 
> "Stable" in this case is only 2 hours of RealBench and 2 hours of in place FFT Prime95 (v2810) 128K. These are pretty quick tests so I've yet to really tune the voltages. Everything was run with 3200 CL14 1.1v SOC.
> 
> Chuffed.
> 
> Edit: Corrected a figure and some formatting.
> 
> Sorry the LLC setting was on Auto not High it seems to be behaving in a similar way to High if I'm recalling correctly.


I am a Noctua fan myself. I wish they would make one like twice the size, or like a Noctua PC case, designed to fit a Noctua NH-D15 - but the D15 connects to the connecting panel of the case which has like a 3" thick length of the entire PC panel of copper tubes and alluminum... something to just give us that extra 8-15 celsius drop... lol i dunno if thats even possible but oh well, I'd pay for it.







i dont trust water, it scares the crap out of me, and i love to run high end gpus since the 6970 days... i just cant stomach the idea of a leak happening, however rare.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> Hey guys just want to add some results, got a new 1700 and it seems I got pretty lucky. So far...
> 
> 3.775GHz is stable @1.181v (all OCs are using "High" LLC. Load voltages in CPUZ are a touch lower eg. 1.16v)
> 3.925GHZ is stable @1.275v
> 4.000GHz is stable @1.318v I'm just managing to keep the die temps under 70c @4GHz with 100% fan speed on my NH C12P SE14 - Noctua which is a pretty decent cooler but not really large enough for any more voltage or clocks. It does keep the VRMs at around 65c which is great considering the X370 gaming 5 has pretty ineffectual VRM heat-sinks.
> 
> "Stable" in this case is only 2 hours of RealBench and 2 hours of in place FFT Prime95 (v2810) 128K. These are pretty quick tests so I've yet to really tune the voltages. Everything was run with 3200 CL14 1.1v SOC.
> 
> Chuffed.
> 
> Edit: Corrected a figure and some formatting.
> 
> Sorry the LLC setting was on Auto not High it seems to be behaving in a similar way to High if I'm recalling correctly.


wish my chip was like that. pushing 1.424v to get what appears to be stable 3.9. and then still fighting massive temp increases from the 3.8 @ 1.3v I normally run.
really am considering buying another chip, if only I can hold my impulses off until next march when they are supposed to release next stepping.
It would be so much easier to convince myself and the other half to get a chip then cause the kid "needs" an upgrade. lol but if I buy another chip now and its still a loser im kinda stuck.


----------



## polkfan

I'll be keeping my 1700 until Pinnacle ridge we should see a nice 300mhz or so jump but i don't think its coming out for a year basically.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would rather wait for Zen 2 (Matisse)...same socket so...gonna enjoy my 1800x till then.


----------



## polkfan

https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170927PD212.html

Actually Amd says Pinnacle Ridge might be out in February heck yeah

"The company will initially release the CPUs codenamed Pinnacle 7, followed by mid-range Pinnacle 5 and entry-level Pinnacle 3 processors in March 2018, the sources disclosed. AMD is also expected to see its share of the desktop CPU market return to 30% in the first half of 2018."


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170927PD212.html
> 
> Actually Amd says Pinnacle Ridge might be out in February heck yeah
> 
> "The company will initially release the CPUs codenamed Pinnacle 7, followed by mid-range Pinnacle 5 and entry-level Pinnacle 3 processors in March 2018, the sources disclosed. AMD is also expected to see its share of the desktop CPU market return to 30% in the first half of 2018."


Hmm interesting. Thanks for the link! For some reason I thought Pinnacle Ridge was supposed to be on 7nm in early 2019...but then again I remember something was supposed to come out on a "14nm+" node as well. They must have just changed the name the node.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Well give me 5% increased performance per core and 4.4 max oc and I am swapping for PR.


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hi guys i'm currently running my system at stock everything except my memory which passed memtest HCI with over 1200% coverage twice. I never redid windows 10 after upgrading to X370 taichi from my B350 Tomahawk and i'm using Bitsum Highest performance profile in process lasso but my PC was on idle all day and i went to use it and only my keyboard was lit and i had to force the PC to shut off and turn back on, then i went away for a few min and it did the same thing.
> 
> I'm wondering what the heck is going on i'm guessing its idle voltage being to low i never changed it from auto? I switched to Amd balance and i'll see if it does it again.
> 
> So is it over me not redoing W10 i figured it wouldn't matter since i was on B350 anyways or is it over my idle voltage being low?
> 
> Thanks to whoever can shed some light on this.


Same here using Ryzen Balanced Plan, never happened again using High Performance, maybe idle vcore is too low?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Same here using Ryzen Balanced Plan, never happened again using High Performance, maybe idle vcore is too low?


Yeah that is what i was thinking ever since putting 1.35V on vcore and 3.8ghz i haven't had an issue i still need to stress test my system though but so far playing games and benchmarking is fine but i think i still probably need to up the voltage a little


----------



## aceofspasms

A couple of observations....

4.0 Ghz: *BIOS 1201 & 1403*: Core V 1.35 = No issues.
4.0 Ghz: *BIOS 1501 & 1602*: Core V 1.35 to 1.387 = No boot, QCode 8
4.0 Ghz: *BIOS 1602* / 1.4 V = booting correctly, working correctly

RAM 3600 Mhz: *BIOS 1201 & 1403*: 1.37 V = No issues
RAM more than 3333 Mhz: *BIOS 1501 & 1602*: 1.37 V to 1.8 V = No boot, QCode 8

(C6H)


----------



## chew*

Got some parts in still measuring and need to swap some parts and trim case in some places but its a start.

Work in progress I guess.

Surface area wise its the equivalent of 2x480 single thick radiators.


----------



## chantruong

I just got my new 1700 from ebay today, and i noticed it had a scratch at the towards the top left corner. Its a bit deep but I am more concerned about a piece of metal extruding from the heatspreader. I attached some photos. Note that the cpu scratches the bottom of my cooler. Is this a cause for concern? My temps are 54 C max at 25C ambient and at stock clocks and voltage (1.1875 vdroops to 1.1) in case this is affecting cooling performance. Is this a cause for concern? If it is I would like to ask the seller for a replacement.






Thanks


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> I just got my new 1700 from ebay today, and i noticed it had a scratch at the towards the top left corner. Its a bit deep but I am more concerned about a piece of metal extruding from the heatspreader. I attached some photos. Note that the cpu scratches the bottom of my cooler. Is this a cause for concern? My temps are 54 C max at 25C ambient and at stock clocks and voltage (1.1875 vdroops to 1.1) in case this is affecting cooling performance. Is this a cause for concern? If it is I would like to ask the seller for a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No concern at all actually even a tech tuber got a scratch on either threadripper or ryzen can't remember which. Your temps with the stock cooler if that is under stress testing is great i wouldn't worry.


----------



## sakae48

strange.. everything works totally fine for a few weeks and now my system keeps throwing CPU Cache L0 Error. my last error count were 25 and system black out occurs. no blue screen, just a LED blinking on the board. it's CPU debut LED afaik. before, it was even worse. the power / restart button doesn't respond! i need to cut the power in order to turn it off. what the heck is happening here? I run BOINC for more than 2 weeks already and suddenly, this happens. is there any way to get the WHEA error log?


----------



## chew*

that crash means you need more vcore or your ambient temps have increased over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> that crash means you need more vcore or your ambient temps have increased over the past 2 weeks.


my peak temps is 68C just for a seconds. average temp is 58-ish. increased the vcore doesn't seems to help.. i wonder why it needs more vcore while it was fine for weeks?

i'm trying to replicate the error now

-edit-

god damn it. wrong CPU temp report! even the Tdie and Tctl were wrong!
my CPU were toasty a f when i touch it!
i was wondering why my CPU temp seems low on 80% load so i decided to touch the heatsink. turns out it's burning hot!








how the hell is Tdie and Tctl reporting wrong temperature?


----------



## miklkit

I'm not having good luck with bios 919 on my GT7. The system and vrm sensors don't work which causes the case fans to only run at idle speeds. I compensated by setting their idle speed up to 1200rpm but this is less than ideal. This is in bios2-919. In bios1-623 everything works fine.

Is anyone else noticing this?


----------



## adam1987

Hey Chew, quick question. What's the best way to get a new batch cpu? Every retailer around me has old stock. This is regarding your comment about newer silicon uses less vcore on avg for 3.8


----------



## chew*

no clue how to guarantee if not buying in person.


----------



## sakae48

i've been using my system for 3 hours and a wild SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION appears. no WHEA error or GPU memory error detected on my system log. what is it?
additional info, i was running BOINC just for like 50% load and GPU were downclocked to 1125MHz. Tdie average is 65-ish while GPU is 45-ish. i'm lost

-add-

running on silent BIOS right now. 3 minutes load, firefox crash. a few seconds later, wattman restored to default setting. what the actual heck is happening? is it my GPU? or my OC suddenly went unstable? it's perfectly fine for a few weeks!

i changed my CPU LLC to level 4 from level 3. seems like no change at all


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Guys it's worth paying 100$ more for 1800x because I only do a normal thing in desktop and play games that's it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> my peak temps is 68C just for a seconds. average temp is 58-ish. increased the vcore doesn't seems to help.. i wonder why it needs more vcore while it was fine for weeks?
> 
> i'm trying to replicate the error now
> 
> -edit-
> 
> god damn it. wrong CPU temp report! even the Tdie and Tctl were wrong!
> my CPU were toasty a f when i touch it!
> i was wondering why my CPU temp seems low on 80% load so i decided to touch the heatsink. turns out it's burning hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell is Tdie and Tctl reporting wrong temperature?


Electronic wear-in can alter overclock voltages slightly, CPUs can also degrade over time if under heavy stress and high voltage.

40+C feels 'burning hot' on metal though as well (atomic density and energy etc), so you'd need a proper temp probe of some sort to actually tell what the temperature is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Guys it's worth paying 100$ more for 1800x because I only do normal thing in desktop and play games that it.


The 1600X has better value for ease of install and balanced multicore-singlecore performance, but if you want to go the extra mile to future-proof your system the 1800X is perfectly fine, still way ahead of intel in overall value.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Electronic wear-in can alter overclock voltages slightly, CPUs can also degrade over time if under heavy stress and high voltage.
> 
> 40+C feels 'burning hot' on metal though as well (atomic density and energy etc), so you'd need a proper temp probe of some sort to actually tell what the temperature is.
> The 1600X has better value for ease of install and balanced multicore-singlecore performance, but if you want to go the extra mile to future-proof your system the 1800X is perfectly fine, still way ahead of intel in overall value.


re-seating works somehow.. i have no idea what is actually going on here.. i just disassemble, un-clip and re-clip the cpu, re-assemble the heatsink, temerature goes down. and the board detected it as a new cpu.

now i found out if i stress the cache, it throws an error. turned my memory to 3066 now. what's going on? did i got another defective product? bad cpu?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> re-seating works somehow.. i have no idea what is actually going on here.. i just disassemble, un-clip and re-clip the cpu, re-assemble the heatsink, temerature goes down. and the board detected it as a new cpu.
> 
> now i found out if i stress the cache, it throws an error. turned my memory to 3066 now. what's going on? did i got another defective product? bad cpu?


Having it change by flipping the socket lock is nothing unusual, pins can loose adequate contact due to expansion and contraction with temperature, something that'd be a lot more common with small pins than large ones, but I'd be taking the CPU out entirely and giving it and the socket a full inspection for any debris or bad pins. Did you reset the CMOS at all though? because it's quite likely there may be some corruption, particularly if you flipped the CPU lever while there was still some residual charge in the board, you could have left the system in a weird floating data state.

Cache stress testing can be affected by the RAM settings though, so you may need to tune the timings, but otherwise you may have just struck unlucky with a die that rapidly degraded, which isn't exactly surprising with the 1700X as it's a die that wouldn't have passed the tests for 1800X settings. If it cant run stable on stock settings though then you should RMA it under warranty.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Having it change by flipping the socket lock is nothing unusual, pins can loose adequate contact due to expansion and contraction with temperature, something that'd be a lot more common with small pins than large ones, but I'd be taking the CPU out entirely and giving it and the socket a full inspection for any debris or bad pins. Did you reset the CMOS at all though? because it's quite likely there may be some corruption, particularly if you flipped the CPU lever while there was still some residual charge in the board, you could have left the system in a weird floating data state.
> 
> Cache stress testing can be affected by the RAM settings though, so you may need to tune the timings, but otherwise you may have just struck unlucky with a die that rapidly degraded, which isn't exactly surprising with the 1700X as it's a die that wouldn't have passed the tests for 1800X settings. If it cant run stable on stock settings though then you should RMA it under warranty.
> It affects intel as well, slightly more commonly I think as well as they as of late use super thin packages that can be warped by the cooler and mess up the pins. Their dies also degrade just as easily and go through the same binning process between models, otherwise _everyone_ could just get a quadcore HT pentium and clock it to 5GHz...


hmm.. interesting yet confusing.. i mean.. why these things keeps happening on me? it runs 3200 CL14 just fine for a few weeks








i even tested it more than 2 hours before i get to the real world task. now i'm running on 3066 CL14 just for stability sake
i make sure there's no debris or bent pin before assembly tho.. it wouldn't bent by itself, right? i hope BOINC didn't use any kind of task that could trigger the segfault bug


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Don't forget your delid tool if you really want to get the most out of it.


Touche!

About buying a old or new batch. All I can say is my 1800x is from the very first batch (bought it on march 2017) and OC'd like a champion to 4.05GHz

About voltage, the main thing that impacted vcore requirement was "CPU Power Phase control" ...once I set it to "Extreme" I was able to OC with much less vcore (4Ghz 1.375 LLC3) to the point I then considered to OC to 4.05Ghz at 1.412v LLC4 and been running with that problem free.


----------



## Mega Man

Did you stress test your system? How? With what program


----------



## SaccoSVD

IBT AVX Max RAM, a few runs because I have 64gb. Multiple Standard runs (25 each), multiple OCCT Linpack AVX 90% RAM for 10min and real world tests. It's bullet proof at 4Ghz 1.375v LLC3...temps 30/75.. I was amazed to see the system running stable at only 1.35 vdroop. Previously I needed 1.418v for a vdroop of 1.406v or so.

Without Power Phase set to extreme the same settings didn't pass a single OCCT Linpack AVX 5min run. That was the ultimate proof I needed. That happened while measuring the VRM temps from the back of the board using my infrared gun. BTW: Temps didn't vary as much depending on the LLC level, nothing outside the margin of error. At Power Phase Standard some of the MOSFETS ran hotter than others. (PRIME X370) PRO)

At 4.05Ghz it passes IBT AVX Standard but not max at 1.4v...I would need to increase the vcore but I didn't want to because of thermals. At that point I just repeatedly ran my real world stress tests (Handbrake, FL Studio using 100% CPU, Blender multithread render) in all of these cases the system, while delivering near to max performance it didn't stress as much as with IBT, P95 or OCCT thus they all passed fine.

So I decided to stay at 4.05 given my hobby is not to IBT AVX all day long, and since then (about 3 weeks) had no issues whatsoever while working or playing games. None, zip, nada.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Touche!
> 
> About buying a old or new batch. All I can say is my 1800x is from the very first batch (bought it on march 2017) and OC'd like a champion to 4.05GHz
> 
> About voltage, the main thing that impacted vcore requirement was "CPU Power Phase control" ...once I set it to "Extreme" I was able to OC with much less vcore (4Ghz 1.375 LLC3) to the point I then considered to OC to 4.05Ghz at 1.412v LLC4 and been running with that problem free.


i'm running on extreme 600kHz LLC4 now. it's touching 74C on aida64 CPU + FPU + Cache + Memory stress. with 3.85GHz 1.37V i can't seem to get it lower than 1.37V. might be a crap batch (bought it on March, should be February batch)

CPU fan runs at 95% from idle and 100% on 65-ish. might be a bit too aggressive but i'd like to get it low. the CPU fan also provide some airflow to the VRM. upper intake fan runs from 1300~2000 while lower fan (on axis w/ CPU) runs fron 400~2000RPM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did you stress test your system? How? With what program


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> it's touching 74C on aida64 CPU + FPU + Cache + Memory stress


I would say 74 is pretty good. I mean we are used to max 85 on older intel CPUs.....and the Ryzen TjMax is still around 100c right?

I think we all got a little bit too paranoid with Ryzen







I know is a 14nm CPU but if Tjmax is still that high....or even 90c, you're 15c below it, so is all good.

I've ran tests that pushed the CPU momentarily to 83c and they didn't fail. (That was when I was using way too much vcore around march)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Electronic wear-in can alter overclock voltages slightly, CPUs can also degrade over time if under heavy stress and high voltage.
> 
> 40+C feels 'burning hot' on metal though as well (atomic density and energy etc), so you'd need a proper temp probe of some sort to actually tell what the temperature is.
> The 1600X has better value for ease of install and balanced multicore-singlecore performance, but if you want to go the extra mile to future-proof your system the 1800X is perfectly fine, still way ahead of intel in overall value.
> 
> 
> 
> re-seating works somehow.. i have no idea what is actually going on here.. i just disassemble, un-clip and re-clip the cpu, re-assemble the heatsink, temerature goes down. and the board detected it as a new cpu.
> 
> now i found out if i stress the cache, it throws an error. turned my memory to 3066 now. what's going on? did i got another defective product? bad cpu?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> re-seating works somehow.. i have no idea what is actually going on here.. i just disassemble, un-clip and re-clip the cpu, re-assemble the heatsink, temerature goes down. and the board detected it as a new cpu.
> 
> now i found out if i stress the cache, it throws an error. turned my memory to 3066 now. what's going on? did i got another defective product? bad cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying away from AMD, I have heard too many weird stories like this.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Having it change by flipping the socket lock is nothing unusual, pins can loose adequate contact due to expansion and contraction with temperature, something that'd be a lot more common with small pins than large ones, but I'd be taking the CPU out entirely and giving it and the socket a full inspection for any debris or bad pins. Did you reset the CMOS at all though? because it's quite likely there may be some corruption, particularly if you flipped the CPU lever while there was still some residual charge in the board, you could have left the system in a weird floating data state.
> 
> Cache stress testing can be affected by the RAM settings though, so you may need to tune the timings, but otherwise you may have just struck unlucky with a die that rapidly degraded, which isn't exactly surprising with the 1700X as it's a die that wouldn't have passed the tests for 1800X settings. If it cant run stable on stock settings though then you should RMA it under warranty.
> It affects intel as well, slightly more commonly I think as well as they as of late use super thin packages that can be warped by the cooler and mess up the pins. Their dies also degrade just as easily and go through the same binning process between models, otherwise _everyone_ could just get a quadcore HT pentium and clock it to 5GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.. interesting yet confusing.. i mean.. why these things keeps happening on me? it runs 3200 CL14 just fine for a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i even tested it more than 2 hours before i get to the real world task. now i'm running on 3066 CL14 just for stability sake
> i make sure there's no debris or bent pin before assembly tho.. it wouldn't bent by itself, right? i hope BOINC didn't use any kind of task that could trigger the segfault bug
Click to expand...

sorry you posted while i was posting was ment for the person above you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> IBT AVX Max RAM, a few runs because I have 64gb. Multiple Standard runs (25 each), multiple OCCT Linpack AVX 90% RAM for 10min and real world tests. It's bullet proof at 4Ghz 1.375v LLC3...temps 30/75.. I was amazed to see the system running stable at only 1.35 vdroop. Previously I needed 1.418v for a vdroop of 1.406v or so.
> 
> Without Power Phase set to extreme the same settings didn't pass a single OCCT Linpack AVX 5min run. That was the ultimate proof I needed. That happened while measuring the VRM temps from the back of the board using my infrared gun. BTW: Temps didn't vary as much depending on the LLC level, nothing outside the margin of error. At Power Phase Standard some of the MOSFETS ran hotter than others. (PRIME X370) PRO)
> 
> At 4.05Ghz it passes IBT AVX Standard but not max at 1.4v...I would need to increase the vcore but I didn't want to because of thermals. At that point I just repeatedly ran my real world stress tests (Handbrake, FL Studio using 100% CPU, Blender multithread render) in all of these cases the system, while delivering near to max performance it didn't stress as much as with IBT, P95 or OCCT thus they all passed fine.
> 
> So I decided to stay at 4.05 given my hobby is not to IBT AVX all day long, and since then (about 3 weeks) had no issues whatsoever while working or playing games. None, zip, nada.


Did you stress test it


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would say 74 is pretty good. I mean we are used to max 85 on older intel CPUs.....and the Ryzen TjMax is still around 100c right?
> 
> I think we all got a little bit too paranoid with Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know is a 14nm CPU but if Tjmax is still that high....or even 90c, you're 15c below it, so is all good.
> 
> I've ran tests that pushed the CPU momentarily to 83c and they didn't fail. (That was when I was using way too much vcore around march)


last time my CPU thermal shutdown, it was 88C if i'm not wrong sure it's better than bird poo








i wonder how to get under 74 on air cooling. i don't really want additional pump noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry you posted while i was posting was ment for the person above you
> Did you stress test it


nah, no problem at all


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Did you stress test it


Didn't I explain what I did with enough detail?
Quote:


> last time my CPU thermal shutdown, it was 88C if i'm not wrong sure it's better than bird poo biggrin.gif
> i wonder how to get under 74 on air cooling. i don't really want additional pump noise


Yeah...88 constant is pretty worrisome.

I guess you can be 74c on air with a pretty beefy Noctua cooler. IDK cause I have rather a beefy water AIO.

I don't need the pump running more than 1400rpm...I make it so it ramps up over 65c constant (which I never get unless I stress test) just so the water runs fast and I have a quick cooling response from the AIO.

My radiator has 4 Noctua fans in a push/pull config, no more than 500RPM are needed at idle, they ramp up to 1500 at full load, but those Noctua fans are really quiet compared to the ones that came with my AIO.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Didn't I explain what I did with enough detail?
> Yeah...88 constant is pretty worrisome.
> 
> I guess you can be 74c on air with a pretty beefy Noctua cooler. IDK cause I have rather a beefy water AIO.
> 
> I don't need the pump running more than 1400rpm...I make it so it ramps up over 65c constant (which I never get unless I stress test) just so the water runs fast and I have a quick cooling response from the AIO.
> 
> My radiator has 4 Noctua fans in a push/pull config, no more than 500RPM are needed at idle, they ramp up to 1500 at full load, but those Noctua fans are really quiet compared to the ones that came with my AIO.


good thing, it wasn't constant. instant dead when it reach 88C when my CPU fan failed. now it runs at 900~1000RPM to make it failsafe. glad BQ fans are real quiet

is there hum from the pump? i also concerned about failing AIO pump. one of local forum member has a failed AIO pump today. glad it was on warranty


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> is there hum from the pump? i also concerned about failing AIO pump. one of local forum member has a failed AIO pump today. glad it was on warranty


With pumps I think you need to try.

I had a non asetek pump on my previous AIO (Coolermaster Eisberg) which was a total POS....it couldn't run below 1500RPM without stopping and it was noisy as hell. Anyway I could run it at 1600RPM problem free until I stopped using it.

This one now has an asetek pump, is not even a PWM rated pump (has 3 pin) MUCH! quieter at full 1800RPM but still gives a hum....since I run a sound studio I want my PC virtually silent, so at 1400RPM is "gone"...this one can run as slow as 300RPM but at that speed is not healthy for it I think (makes noise)...I know that because is the speed the pump runs (connected to chassis 1) after the fan profiler is done.

About breaking the pump....well, this is my second AIO I run with variable speed and had no problems whatsoever with both units. I can understand is not good to have the pump ramping up all of the sudden constantly, but running it slower is no problem as long as is not too slow.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> IBT AVX Max RAM, a few runs because I have 64gb. Multiple Standard runs (25 each), multiple OCCT Linpack AVX 90% RAM for 10min and real world tests. It's bullet proof at 4Ghz 1.375v LLC3...temps 30/75.. I was amazed to see the system running stable at only 1.35 vdroop. Previously I needed 1.418v for a vdroop of 1.406v or so.
> 
> Without Power Phase set to extreme the same settings didn't pass a single OCCT Linpack AVX 5min run. That was the ultimate proof I needed. That happened while measuring the VRM temps from the back of the board using my infrared gun. BTW: Temps didn't vary as much depending on the LLC level, nothing outside the margin of error. At Power Phase Standard some of the MOSFETS ran hotter than others. (PRIME X370) PRO)
> 
> At 4.05Ghz it passes IBT AVX Standard but not max at 1.4v...I would need to increase the vcore but I didn't want to because of thermals. At that point I just repeatedly ran my real world stress tests (Handbrake, FL Studio using 100% CPU, Blender multithread render) in all of these cases the system, while delivering near to max performance it didn't stress as much as with IBT, P95 or OCCT thus they all passed fine.
> 
> So I decided to stay at 4.05 given my hobby is not to IBT AVX all day long, and since then (about 3 weeks) had no issues whatsoever while working or playing games. None, zip, nada.


A couple passes of IBT AVX set to max even with 64 GBs is no stress test IMHO.
As for the 25 Standard runs, those are just warm up laps come on.
10 minutes of multiple OCCT runs?

If a system is stable it should pass any, and ALL tests (including IBT AVX maximum). Not just the ones you deem "good enough" due to temps or time limitations.
I fail to see how anyone could consider this "Bullet Proof".
Gaming stable maybe, as that's just a personal preference call when talking stability. It's good enough for ones intended purposes and uses.

I totally understand about not wanting to take the time to test properly (stability is very subjective) but you can't claim Bullet proof stability without it.
Something more like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






will get a lot more believable credit.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I know.....and I never claimed 4.05 on my system to be bullet proof









Not for AVX heavy long tests, but for my average use is pretty much solid.

At 4Ghz those tests are for me enough...if I can pass all that it will never ever crash during normal usage. Come on ;-)

I actually wonder how many of us are not running "100% IBT/P95 pounding for days stable" and are ashamed of admitting it because someone will ALWAYS come and rebuke your testing...I'm done with that. I OC for me, not to please others.

As you said, stability is at some point subjective.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you stress test it
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I explain what I did with enough detail?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> last time my CPU thermal shutdown, it was 88C if i'm not wrong sure it's better than bird poo biggrin.gif
> i wonder how to get under 74 on air cooling. i don't really want additional pump noise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...88 constant is pretty worrisome.
> 
> I guess you can be 74c on air with a pretty beefy Noctua cooler. IDK cause I have rather a beefy water AIO.
> 
> I don't need the pump running more than 1400rpm...I make it so it ramps up over 65c constant (which I never get unless I stress test) just so the water runs fast and I have a quick cooling response from the AIO.
> 
> My radiator has 4 Noctua fans in a push/pull config, no more than 500RPM are needed at idle, they ramp up to 1500 at full load, but those Noctua fans are really quiet compared to the ones that came with my AIO.
Click to expand...

So i will assume you didn't.
So, it sounds to me line it's unstable


----------



## SaccoSVD

Depends on what you call stable....I don't need it to be "pounding stress test" stable if my hobby is not to stress for days.

I mean you gotta admit having a couple passed full RAM passes + multiple IBT AVX 25 standard runs + multiple short OCCT + multiple CB15 runs, Handbrake and Blender renders without crashing is certainly enough for any normal work scenario. The proof is that I've been using the machine normally for quite some time without any hiccup.

For example...I would rather stay at 4.05Ghz even if not 90% RAM IBT stable given I would never crash doing something else but I still get to enjoy the extra 50Mhz which are noticeable in my audio applications given it's real time nature.

On the other hand I'm sure I can make 4.05Ghz bullet proof by adding more vcore but I don't wanna deal with such high temps. It's about decisions, not to stubbornly get a machine 100% stable under the most horrific usage scenario.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A couple passes of IBT AVX set to max even with 64 GBs is no stress test IMHO.
> As for the 25 Standard runs, those are just warm up laps come on.
> 10 minutes of multiple OCCT runs?
> 
> If a system is stable it should pass any, and ALL tests (including IBT AVX maximum). Not just the ones you deem "good enough" due to temps or time limitations.
> I fail to see how anyone could consider this "Bullet Proof".
> Gaming stable maybe, as that's just a personal preference call when talking stability. It's good enough for ones intended purposes and uses.
> 
> I totally understand about not wanting to take the time to test properly (stability is very subjective) but you can't claim Bullet proof stability without it.
> Something more like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will get a lot more believable credit.


I agree with you here i haven't even ran a stability test yet as i've been far to busy using my PC haha i would never call my setup rock stable and i wouldn't sell my system to someone claiming it to be so either.

I figure a few runs in R15 and some video encodes is good enough for me if it crashes i'll add a bit of voltage or back off a little. It's nice being able to use whatever voltage on my CPU(up to 1.425V) without having to worry about VRM was so annoying as a person who enjoys tweaking things.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Depends on what you call stable....I don't need it to be "pounding stress test" stable if my hobby is not to stress for days.
> 
> I mean you gotta admit having a couple passed full RAM passes + multiple IBT AVX 25 standard runs + multiple short OCCT + multiple CB15 runs, Handbrake and Blender renders without crashing is certainly enough for any normal work scenario. The proof is that I've been using the machine normally for quite some time without any hiccup.
> 
> For example...I would rather stay at 4.05Ghz even if not 90% RAM IBT stable given I would never crash doing something else but I still get to enjoy the extra 50Mhz which are noticeable in my audio applications given it's real time nature.
> 
> On the other hand I'm sure I can make 4.05Ghz bullet proof by adding more vcore but I don't wanna deal with such high temps. It's about decisions, not to stubbornly get a machine 100% stable under the most horrific usage scenario.


No, stability is binary. You either are or are not.

I think what you have shows error correction works ( esp in the ondie memory ).

Not being stable is fine. The choice to not be is yours, but it is black or white you are either stable or not. Errors do not happen because the cpu is being "pounded" it can happen with as little as 0.01% usage. The "pounding" only *finds* the error.

So again it sounds to me like a stability problem.

Stress testing does not make you stable. It does not break stability. It does not kill cpus.

It shows you you are not stable. So do you want to know or do you care?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I understand your point if for you is critical to have the system 100% bullet proof.

Sorry but is not as black and white for me. it depends on the general use.

I'm happy being in the grey zone and enjoy those extra 50Mhz as long as the system is solid under my normal work tasks.


----------



## trivium nate

i just ordered an 1700X from someone on another forum







for $310 NIB


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I understand your point if for you is critical to have the system 100% bullet proof.
> 
> Sorry but is not as black and white for me. it depends on the general use.
> 
> I'm happy being in the grey zone and enjoy those extra 50Mhz as long as the system is solid under my normal work tasks.


*And that's ok*. You asked why you crashed, i gave my opinion


----------



## SaccoSVD

Errm....I didn't ask mate....wasn't me.

On the contrary I stated my system has been running totally fine.


----------



## Mega Man

Whoops, well then my apologies.


----------



## SaccoSVD

It's all good


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> With pumps I think you need to try.
> 
> I had a non asetek pump on my previous AIO (Coolermaster Eisberg) which was a total POS....it couldn't run below 1500RPM without stopping and it was noisy as hell. Anyway I could run it at 1600RPM problem free until I stopped using it.
> 
> This one now has an asetek pump, is not even a PWM rated pump (has 3 pin) MUCH! quieter at full 1800RPM but still gives a hum....since I run a sound studio I want my PC virtually silent, so at 1400RPM is "gone"...this one can run as slow as 300RPM but at that speed is not healthy for it I think (makes noise)...I know that because is the speed the pump runs (connected to chassis 1) after the fan profiler is done.
> 
> About breaking the pump....well, this is my second AIO I run with variable speed and had no problems whatsoever with both units. I can understand is not good to have the pump ramping up all of the sudden constantly, but running it slower is no problem as long as is not too slow.


hmm.. that makes me wonder whether i need to upgrade to AIO or stay.. there's like 3.5 to 4cm space left between my drive cages and front fan mounts. but then, i need to make another shroud to force some air from the VRM to be pulled out


----------



## polkfan

Should i go on a noob rant and say stability testing means nothing since we know longer have a user here a good 500 pages ago who would argue just that









If i were to OC my friends build and he gave it to me for a day i'd probably do a 24 hour prime 95 blend run and i wouldn't push the system to the max like for example a Ryzen 1700 i'd set 3.75Ghz max. 7700K i'd set to 4.6ghz settings i know will work well.

I never liked overclocking my friends builds always preferred they do it themselves think the only thing i do is tell them advise on voltages to use typically i'm a little conservative like 1.3V Haswell, 1.45V PD...ect.

Anyways sorry kind of bored i know i'll be buying Pinnacle ridge when it comes i really hope its not just a new stepping.Give me something new to play around with.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hmm.. that makes me wonder whether i need to upgrade to AIO or stay.. there's like 3.5 to 4cm space left between my drive cages and front fan mounts. but then, i need to make another shroud to force some air from the VRM to be pulled out


You own a ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F i doubt you have much to worry about when it comes to VRM temps. Cooler is always better but at the same time if its below 70C anyways under load i wouldn't worry.


----------



## chew*

You should see how bored I am.

90% time i am staring at prime 95 making up and fine tuning ram profiles.

10% of time I get to bench a little.

Be nice once i finish rebuilding my daily rig so I can game while the end user support system is running stability crap.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> You own a ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F i doubt you have much to worry about when it comes to VRM temps. Cooler is always better but at the same time if its below 70C anyways under load i wouldn't worry.


that brick of aluminum did works well? wow.. i didn't expect that


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You should see how bored I am.
> 
> 90% time i am staring at prime 95 making up and fine tuning ram profiles.
> 
> 10% of time I get to bench a little.
> 
> Be nice once i finish rebuilding my daily rig so I can game while the end user support system is running stability crap.


you have enough stiff to make 2 rigs. Make it happen


----------



## chew*

Still deciding on parts for cooling loop and configuring it.

I am fairly picky I like to assemble it than not have to screw with it for a long time.

currently I figured out a problem so need to jack my 290x's and see if I can duplicate it to verify if its x fire or fury x or some other anomaly.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You should see how bored I am.
> 
> 90% time i am staring at prime 95 making up and fine tuning ram profiles.
> 
> 10% of time I get to bench a little.
> 
> Be nice once i finish rebuilding my daily rig so I can game while the end user support system is running stability crap.


Make more youtube videos for the rest of us who are bored haha


----------



## chew*

I could of made some last night but I did not feel like incriminating myself.

Illegal street racing is well illegal.

Good news is I can move onto the next race car build now.

That customers car is a success and complete except for more mods down the line. 12 second car for roughly $4k budget.

Only 3 more left to finish...I might get to mine by 2020...


----------



## Sidistic

Hi all,

I've received my ryzen 7 1700 yesterday and attempted to overclock it. It would appear that to have a stable OC (30 minutes in OCCT) I need to have my clock set at 3.8Ghz and and volts at 1.41. The maximum recorded temperature is 72°C. Is this an ok OC? or should I lower my clock and volt?


----------



## nersty

Hello Noctua Users!

What approximate high load temperatures (ie realbench, p95) I would expect with AM4 with a D15? I am running a 1800X @ 4Ghz @ 1.25V (under load). My stress testing temps right now range from 45C - 55C depending on the weather. Currently I am on a custom loop but I want to lazy out and move to an air cooling due to the hassle of rebuilding and cleaning the loop 1-2 times a year.

Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hmm.. that makes me wonder whether i need to upgrade to AIO or stay.. there's like 3.5 to 4cm space left between my drive cages and front fan mounts. but then, i need to make another shroud to force some air from the VRM to be pulled out


I had a Noctua U12S while waiting for the AM4 bracket for my AIO.

http://noctua.at/en/nh-u12s.html

That one was enough for a 3.9Ghz OC, but not for pushing to the limit.

I assume your Noctua NH-U12P SE2 is certainly enough for you. No need for an AIO...they also respond quicker to temperatures than an AIO, specially after load.

If your case has a good fresh air intake it's all good.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I had a Noctua U12S while waiting for the AM4 bracket for my AIO.
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nh-u12s.html
> 
> That one was enough for a 3.9Ghz OC, but not for pushing to the limit.
> 
> I assume your Noctua NH-U12P SE2 is certainly enough for you. No need for an AIO...they also respond quicker to temperatures than an AIO, specially after load.
> 
> If your case has a good fresh air intake it's all good.


air airflow is more than enough tbh.. but ambient is no lower than 25C. 32C at worst
i guess it's fine then. can't make it stable on 3.875 unfortunately.. i play safe on 3.83 w/ slightly higher vcore than needed


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> air airflow is more than enough tbh.. but ambient is no lower than 25C. 32C at worst
> i guess it's fine then. can't make it stable on 3.875 unfortunately.. i play safe on 3.83 w/ slightly higher vcore than needed


Do you mind giving me all your OC parameters so I can maybe tell you if I find a way to improve it? That 1700x should OC better than that.


----------



## sakae48

does this looks like my PSU can't keep up anymore? L0 error seems arise when i put both GPU and CPU on load into the system and stabilize once the rails were stable



power being used were 310W-ish on 240V mains including an 3.5" external drive and LED monitor

-edit-

something is horribly wrong here.. errors suddenly hiked to 42 and system restarted. now my CPU temp keeps climbing to 81C. if i re-start the projects (pause to cool down and start again), it's maxed at 75-ish. what the hell is happening here? i'll run stock for now

-edit-

snap.. seems my PSU is giving up. i'll just buy a better one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you mind giving me all your OC parameters so I can maybe tell you if I find a way to improve it? That 1700x should OC better than that.


sorry i somehow skipped your post
Multi : 38.5
VCore: 1.37v
VSoC: 1.15v
Mem : 3200MHz 14-14-14-28 1.37v
ProcODT: 60Ohm
CPU LLC : 4
CPU VRM speed : 600k
CPU VRM phase: Extreme
SoC LLC : 3
SoC VRM speed : 500k
SoC VRM phase: Extreme
hmm... did i missing something else?


----------



## polkfan

Hey bullzoid posted B350 VRM cooling






Basically get some darn airflow over that heatsink and don't go crazy at 1.4V


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey bullzoid posted B350 VRM cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically get some darn airflow over that heatsink and don't go crazy at 1.4V


so hes saying what Chew* said 2 months ago that everyone said he was crazy for?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does this looks like my PSU can't keep up anymore? L0 error seems arise when i put both GPU and CPU on load into the system and stabilize once the rails were stable
> 
> 
> 
> power being used were 310W-ish on 240V mains including an 3.5" external drive and LED monitor
> 
> -edit-
> 
> something is horribly wrong here.. errors suddenly hiked to 42 and system restarted. now my CPU temp keeps climbing to 81C. if i re-start the projects (pause to cool down and start again), it's maxed at 75-ish. what the hell is happening here? i'll run stock for now
> 
> -edit-
> 
> snap.. seems my PSU is giving up. i'll just buy a better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you mind giving me all your OC parameters so I can maybe tell you if I find a way to improve it? That 1700x should OC better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i somehow skipped your post
> Multi : 38.5
> VCore: 1.37v
> VSoC: 1.15v
> Mem : 3200MHz 14-14-14-28 1.37v
> ProcODT: 60Ohm
> CPU LLC : 4
> CPU VRM speed : 600k
> CPU VRM phase: Extreme
> SoC LLC : 3
> SoC VRM speed : 500k
> SoC VRM phase: Extreme
> hmm... did i missing something else?
Click to expand...

1] don't trust software i have seen boards Clain the 12v rail was 8v.... It wasn't.
2] check with dmm. You may need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey bullzoid posted B350 VRM cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically get some darn airflow over that heatsink and don't go crazy at 1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> so hes saying what Chew* said 2 months ago that everyone said he was crazy for?
Click to expand...

It's ok, because chew said it it isnt true. But now someone else said it so it can be


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1] don't trust software i have seen boards Clain the 12v rail was 8v.... It wasn't.
> 2] check with dmm. You may need
> It's ok, because chew said it it isnt true. But now someone else said it so it can be


checked w/ DMM already.. it's 11.7-ish on load
on oscilloscope, it has a lot of 60mVpp dip. even on idle now, there's like 10mVpp dip every second


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does this looks like my PSU can't keep up anymore? L0 error seems arise when i put both GPU and CPU on load into the system and stabilize once the rails were stable
> 
> 
> 
> power being used were 310W-ish on 240V mains including an 3.5" external drive and LED monitor
> 
> -edit-
> 
> something is horribly wrong here.. errors suddenly hiked to 42 and system restarted. now my CPU temp keeps climbing to 81C. if i re-start the projects (pause to cool down and start again), it's maxed at 75-ish. what the hell is happening here? i'll run stock for now
> 
> -edit-
> 
> snap.. seems my PSU is giving up. i'll just buy a better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you mind giving me all your OC parameters so I can maybe tell you if I find a way to improve it? That 1700x should OC better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i somehow skipped your post
> Multi : 38.5
> VCore: 1.37v
> VSoC: 1.15v
> Mem : 3200MHz 14-14-14-28 1.37v
> ProcODT: 60Ohm
> CPU LLC : 4
> CPU VRM speed : 600k
> CPU VRM phase: Extreme
> SoC LLC : 3
> SoC VRM speed : 500k
> SoC VRM phase: Extreme
> hmm... did i missing something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1] don't trust software i have seen boards Clain the 12v rail was 8v.... It wasn't.
> 2] check with dmm. You may need
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey bullzoid posted B350 VRM cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically get some darn airflow over that heatsink and don't go crazy at 1.4V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so hes saying what Chew* said 2 months ago that everyone said he was crazy for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, because chew said it it isnt true. But now someone else said it so it can be
Click to expand...

So, now it becomes common sense?


----------



## hurricane28

Honestly man, sometimes its better to read here than watch a sitcom on TV


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> sorry i somehow skipped your post
> Multi : 38.5
> VCore: 1.37v
> VSoC: 1.15v
> Mem : 3200MHz 14-14-14-28 1.37v
> ProcODT: 60Ohm
> CPU LLC : 4
> CPU VRM speed : 600k
> CPU VRM phase: Extreme
> SoC LLC : 3
> SoC VRM speed : 500k
> SoC VRM phase: Extreme
> hmm... did i missing something else? confused.gif


Everything looks ok. Are you pushing your RAM beyond rated spec?

Try TPUII then dial your CPU multiplier and vcore again, as weird as it sounds it might help.

I assume you don't have the AI suite running?


----------



## miklkit

Just out of curiosity how old is that Corsair 600 watt psu?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Everything looks ok. Are you pushing your RAM beyond rated spec?
> 
> Try TPUII then dial your CPU multiplier and vcore again, as weird as it sounds it might help.
> 
> I assume you don't have the AI suite running?


just pushed a bit tighter timing. but running ir on lower speed doesnt even help. still pushing some errors.

hmm.. i use zenstates. does that TPU will do anything? there's AI Suite but the dumb processor thingy wasnt installed. doesnt even running at that time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just out of curiosity how old is that Corsair 600 watt psu?


should be 3 years already with maybe 1 or 2 year shelf time. caps were replaced w/ japs one maybe last year. i'll replace it anyway. it seems like that thing is the worst part in my system lol


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> just pushed a bit tighter timing. but running ir on lower speed doesnt even help. still pushing some errors.
> 
> hmm.. i use zenstates. does that TPU will do anything? there's AI Suite but the dumb processor thingy wasnt installed. doesnt even running at that time


Yeah, previously I was using Zenstates and TPUII did help...I once went shopping for 20min and leaved the PC without TPUII enabled in the BIOS and got a black screen in that period of time.

I could test that several times and at least for me TPUII always helped.

I also played with RAM timings for a while since I couldn't get mine running higher than 2933 and it always caused instability...no black screens in my case, but failed stress tests or AIDA RAM benchmarks.

Regarding the AI suite, the times I uninstalled it the services were still running after reboot. I had to remove them manually.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does this looks like my PSU can't keep up anymore? L0 error seems arise when i put both GPU and CPU on load into the system and stabilize once the rails were stable
> 
> 
> 
> power being used were 310W-ish on 240V mains including an 3.5" external drive and LED monitor
> 
> -edit-
> 
> something is horribly wrong here.. errors suddenly hiked to 42 and system restarted. now my CPU temp keeps climbing to 81C. if i re-start the projects (pause to cool down and start again), it's maxed at 75-ish. what the hell is happening here? i'll run stock for now
> 
> -edit-
> 
> snap.. seems my PSU is giving up. i'll just buy a better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you mind giving me all your OC parameters so I can maybe tell you if I find a way to improve it? That 1700x should OC better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i somehow skipped your post
> Multi : 38.5
> VCore: 1.37v
> VSoC: 1.15v
> Mem : 3200MHz 14-14-14-28 1.37v
> ProcODT: 60Ohm
> CPU LLC : 4
> CPU VRM speed : 600k
> CPU VRM phase: Extreme
> SoC LLC : 3
> SoC VRM speed : 500k
> SoC VRM phase: Extreme
> hmm... did i missing something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1] don't trust software i have seen boards Clain the 12v rail was 8v.... It wasn't.
> 2] check with dmm. You may need
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey bullzoid posted B350 VRM cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically get some darn airflow over that heatsink and don't go crazy at 1.4V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so hes saying what Chew* said 2 months ago that everyone said he was crazy for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, because chew said it it isnt true. But now someone else said it so it can be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, now it becomes common sense?
Click to expand...

Yea. Unfortunately i have been in the same situation as chew. No mastery wheat kind of facts you present your wrong. But someone else says the same thing automatically, without verification they are right. Sticks but that's the way it is.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah, previously I was using Zenstates and TPUII did help...I once went shopping for 20min and leaved the PC without TPUII enabled in the BIOS and got a black screen in that period of time.
> 
> I could test that several times and at least for me TPUII always helped.
> 
> I also played with RAM timings for a while since I couldn't get mine running higher than 2933 and it always caused instability...no black screens in my case, but failed stress tests or AIDA RAM benchmarks.
> 
> Regarding the AI suite, the times I uninstalled it the services were still running after reboot. I had to remove them manually.


hmm.. might be worth to try!
so.. what services are AI Suite again? fan control service were killed for sure









is it possible bad PSU could cause the temps went nuts?.. i hope it wasnt bad cpu


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So, now it becomes common sense?


must be true if Buildzoid says it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea. Unfortunately i have been in the same situation as chew. No mastery wheat kind of facts you present your wrong. But someone else says the same thing automatically, without verification they are right. Sticks but that's the way it is.


even before Chew* did his video pushing what was it like 115c or something utterly ridiculous. I thought it made perfect sense not to go tearing around @1.4V on those lackluster boards. half dont even have heatsinks. but noooo. everyone knows you can OC the hell out of the chips on the $60 boards and it will be fine. I mean come on, not saying all but most are cheap for a reason.
I even picked up an A320 board that was basically free for a troubleshooting board. and stock my 1700x couldnt remain stable. it was kinda funny.

but seriously, it just kinda sucks you have to wait for the super popular 17yo kid to back up anything you say before it seems to have any merit in the community.


----------



## chew*

I thought it was comical tbh.

Fallback 1.

Safeties will protect us.

We all know that not to be true with my 158c temp video.

Fallback 2.

Vrm can handle 120c.

That is great but caps wont live a year









Alas its all about presentation.

You just dump a girl like a load of bricks bound to be drama ( my way )

Apparently you need to break it to millenials softly...

Glad someone finally commented on the rather cheap heatsinks that need agressive cooling that I mentioned on launch day. Only took 8 months after launch to be confirmed by "credible" sources.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hmm.. might be worth to try!
> so.. what services are AI Suite again? fan control service were killed for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible bad PSU could cause the temps went nuts?.. i hope it wasnt bad cpu


Can't remember the names of the services, but they all start with ASUS or AS...very easy to find in the services app.

About the PSU:

A Bad, very old PSU or a very cheapo one can fail and send a spike, can't tell about rails giving more or less voltage cause I never personally tested. I had once a PSU failing on me and it was in a very old clone from the 90's...basically one of those old shiny metal looking boxes. Modern PSU's are really robust in comparison.

if the japanese caps replacement was correctly done (soldered correctly, right cap specs) I doubt is giving you problems. I guess you should look inside the PSU and see if the caps are bulged (show a dome) if not the PSU is in top condition. Also a very dusty PSU will die for sure.

I got a new Tt 750W Gold PSU for this system just to be safe. Initially, I was running my ryzen system on a 6 y/o Tt 650W, it was used on a 3770k / 32GB RAM / GTX660 then later a 980ti without any issues.

It gave zero problems with my ryzen system either, upon inspection the caps were totally fine and nothing looked or smelled bad...the PSU was simply top notch and I sold it.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I thought it was comical tbh.
> 
> Fallback 1.
> 
> Safeties will protect us.
> 
> We all know that not to be true with my 158c temp video.
> 
> Fallback 2.
> 
> Vrm can handle 120c.
> 
> That is great but caps wont live a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas its all about presentation.
> 
> You just dump a girl like a load of bricks bound to be drama ( my way )
> 
> Apparently you need to break it to millenials softly...
> 
> Glad someone finally commented on the rather cheap heatsinks that need agressive cooling that I mentioned on launch day. Only took 8 months after launch to be confirmed by "credible" sources.


Why i posted the video here haha make the thread move a little, Bullzoid is still pretty intelligent with this stuff even been on gamernexus. Man i have been talking with people about those "safety features" this one user is trying to tell someone a 4+1 phase AM3+ board has all those "safety features" i just about laughed since even modern budget boards lack these features


----------



## alminko1

Hello all,

First of all i apologize if i hit the wrong section. I recently bought a ASUS Strix X370-F gaming board with a RYZEN 7 1700 and 8gb of 2400mhz ram(3200MHZ ram is on the way).

I have the newest BIOS, newest drivers and software etc.

The problem i have is that my ryzen takes 1.4V in automatic settings, which i think is too much. So what i want to ask.
How do i set up my Pc to run normally without going into those high voltages? All settings are default in bios. Under load it is ok and doing arround 1.1V but at some points(i guess) when it does overclock to 3.75 GHZ it takes up to 1.4V. Please help me putting the safe settings, as i mostly have my pc in IDLE and only need the 3.75GHZ rarely. I dont want my CPU destroyed because it automaticly puts 1.4V on it.

Thanks You all and sorry for the long post. I attached a screenshoot of HWINFO as CPU-Z never show correct voltages


----------



## polkfan

It's 100% normal to have 1.4V under max load when its doing turbo and XFR and its 100% safe even a locked 1.4V is probably safe long term for 10 years with 75C or lower temps.


----------



## alminko1

Thank you very much for the post. At first i thought it is a big problem as stock voltage is 1.187 or so so and i thought why it goes so up. For me i do overclock if i do some tests, but most of the time i just keep it in default settings in bios. As mostly i use the pc for office work and playing games. As i dont care for the extra few fps i just want a longlasting cpu


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alminko1*
> 
> Thank you very much for the post. At first i thought it is a big problem as stock voltage is 1.187 or so so and i thought why it goes so up. For me i do overclock if i do some tests, but most of the time i just keep it in default settings in bios. As mostly i use the pc for office work and playing games. As i dont care for the extra few fps i just want a longlasting cpu


Yeah to correct myself i meant 1.4V when its not under load at stock if you are doing normal basic things that is when the 1700 will try and push XFR and single core turbo i noticed. Under load you will be at 1.2V or lower.

Like run R15 CPU test and monitor voltage i bet it will be at 1.2V or lower. But then just do normal web browsing and it will shoot up to 1.4V or so during XFR and turbo boost.


----------



## alminko1

yes, this was what worried me the most, it shoots up to 1.4V in like idle mode and under load it stays under 1.1V and at 3.2GHZ. I have long time used a Intel cpu. Never had that problems. Maybe Amd needs to do much more to explain it a little better and show new users how to handle all this. As i am confused. I never had those problems with intel. But i am happy with this CPU. just worried about all the voltages.


----------



## Melcar

Ryzen will have those kind of voltage spikes if set everything to Auto. I read some user on Phoronix that said his 1800x would sometimes hit 1.5V under stock conditions when loaded a certain way. Those are all temporary spikes that happen really fast. There will always be a lag between the actual voltage spike and the software recording it. The only way to minimize or avoid those spikes would be to set voltages yourself and define your own clocks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Why i posted the video here haha make the thread move a little, Bullzoid is still pretty intelligent with this stuff even been on gamernexus. Man i have been talking with people about those "safety features" this one user is trying to tell someone a 4+1 phase AM3+ board has all those "safety features" i just about laughed since even modern budget boards lack these features


I've seen all the videos as they came. Pretty much trusted everyone, people from here and Bullzoid. So it's all good and constructive.

Bullzoid reaches out to more people because he also partnered with Gamers Nexus. Just that. Still a very neat guy.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alminko1*
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this was what worried me the most, it shoots up to 1.4V in like idle mode and under load it stays under 1.1V and at 3.2GHZ. I have long time used a Intel cpu. Never had that problems. Maybe Amd needs to do much more to explain it a little better and show new users how to handle all this. As i am confused. I never had those problems with intel. But i am happy with this CPU. just worried about all the voltages.


NONONO.

You are looking for the voltage in the wrong place. Core VID has nothing to do with the voltage the cpu is running at. It is what the motherboard thinks the cpu should be running at at that speed. Here is my 1700 on day 1 all pure dog stock.


Note that the VID says a max of 1.550 volts. That's nuts. The true voltage is down below in CPU core voltage where it topped out at 1.375 volts.


----------



## greg1184

Can someone tell me what the hell is with that max temperature. Is that compatible with life? It has to be a glitch. Lol

It's still running stable with AIDA on 8 hours.


----------



## Mega Man

You should look into snipping tool.

That said yes a glitch. look into hwinfo


----------



## Shiftstealth

I was thinking of looking into purchasing a different 1700x since mine only hits 3.9Ghz, and only 2933 on B-Die RAM. Can anyone confirm if the newer ones are binned better?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Why i posted the video here haha make the thread move a little, Bullzoid is still pretty intelligent with this stuff even been on gamernexus. Man i have been talking with people about those "safety features" this one user is trying to tell someone a 4+1 phase AM3+ board has all those "safety features" i just about laughed since even modern budget boards lack these features
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen all the videos as they came. Pretty much trusted everyone, people from here and Bullzoid. So it's all good and constructive.
> 
> Bullzoid reaches out to more people because he also partnered with Gamers Nexus. Just that. Still a very neat guy.
Click to expand...

How can you call a guy who can not properly fix his hair neat?









Jk,

As good as his vids go, people still need to consider buildzoid is not the only go to guy for such info. I think he just appeals better to younger audiences and all that.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How can you call a guy who can not properly fix his hair neat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk,
> 
> As good as his vids go, people still need to consider buildzoid is not the only go to guy for such info. I think he just appeals better to younger audiences and all that.


Just need to get chew and other users out their more and not hide at overclock.net as i noticed a lot of users do not come here sadly. I reached out to linustechtip forums for that reason helped quite a lot of users with memory issues with ryzen and CPU issues.

Issue is we need more bullzoids and chew's in more forums to educate users from buying dumb parts i even fell for it i mean motherboard reviews don't even cover VRM temps 90% of the time. Techspot is actually the only site off the top of my head that does. I even emailed a reviewer at hardwareCanucks and the author told me they are looking into getting thermal monitoring tools for VRM in the future.

I mean its not just a Amd thing with coffee-lake having more cores its gonna be an issue over their too. I actually read like every review i could find on my Tomahawk i didn't find one English review that even showed VRM temps instead they say it "holds up well" and so on.

Not even kidding if i had the money i really would want to start a review site myself just for the fun of it and to try and be informative or at least hire people who are like chew and bullzoid.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How can you call a guy who can not properly fix his hair neat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk,
> 
> As good as his vids go, people still need to consider buildzoid is not the only go to guy for such info. I think he just appeals better to younger audiences and all that.


Meh....I wouldn't focus on any of this (if anyone is better than someone else)....all contributors are good.

BTW: The hair thing is on purpose


----------



## chew*

The problem is mainly people like me get trolled.

Its annoying but i can handle it fairly well.

I used to avoid this site due to that issue.

My main forum is XS but since the hack it has died down alot.

Not to mention alot of the guys that made the forum what it was have passed retired or just moved on.

I would refrain from working for a review site.

Sites make money off advertising example gamers nexus advertise for thermal take...i think that those products suck etc i wont play along for the almighty dollar which would get me fired.

Quite honestly I like my niche role with AMD.

I made the mistake and let it go beyond that before.

I will not make that mistake again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Buy you also get a lot of love here









We certainly respect you as well as all the others with good knowledge.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Does anyone knows what's the actual TjMax of these chips? I've googled at least twice and there is no definitive answer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Does anyone knows what's the actual TjMax of these chips? I've googled at least twice and there is no definitive answer.


TCTL 110C and over will force the system to shutdown.







Tested on earlier stages.


----------



## chew*

AMD stated on their site some recommended temp @ 68c on TR.

No clue what the temp is on R7/R5/R3.

Speaking of R3 and im not expecting miracles but i have 2 1200s i should test if I ever have time.

My lab setup previously was way more productive than it is today....now its a one system at a time clutter...used to be able to do 3 systems at once amidst the clutter.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TCTL 110C and over will force the system to shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested on earlier stages.


awesome! that's what I wanted to hear. Thank you









Did it survive after shutdown?

That means it shuts down at 90c Tdie temp. Right? (TCTL = Tdie+20c)


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I was thinking of looking into purchasing a different 1700x since mine only hits 3.9Ghz, and only 2933 on B-Die RAM. Can anyone confirm if the newer ones are binned better?


Huh. That is about what my 1700 and E-die ram is doing on the same motherboard.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Huh. That is about what my 1700 and E-die ram is doing on the same motherboard.


Apparently the Flare X memory isn't on the GT7's QVL. Complete crap IMO.


----------



## miklkit

No it's not, but then neither is my E-die. The closest to it that is listed is rated for 2667 but mine went right to 2933 and then I took it a little bit further. I thought the B-die was pretty much guaranteed to get 3200.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Buy you also get a lot of love here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly respect you as well as all the others with good knowledge.


Yup can't late trolls and haters get to you online. Some people like myself enjoy hearing the truth even if it means i bought something dumb that's how we learn as individuals


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No it's not, but then neither is my E-die. The closest to it that is listed is rated for 2667 but mine went right to 2933 and then I took it a little bit further. I thought the B-die was pretty much guaranteed to get 3200.


I got it to boot at 3200CL 16-18-18-18-40, and it was stable. Now though after a reboot all 8 CPU cores clock to 550Mhz when it is at 3200Mhz for some reason.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Well, I couldn't hit 4.0 despite my best efforts. Looks like 3.8 is all she'll do. Still pretty happy with it though.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Does anyone knows what's the actual TjMax of these chips? I've googled at least twice and there is no definitive answer.


For high clocks the max temp should be 65C, same with most other silicon-based processors, but stock is safe up to about 90C I think before it throttles (reported as 110C).
Pretty sure XFR only activates below 60/80C?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Well, I couldn't hit 4.0 despite my best efforts. Looks like 3.8 is all she'll do. Still pretty happy with it though.


That seems to be the norm OC for the 1700, or the non-X ryzen's in general...?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> For high clocks the max temp should be 65C, same with most other silicon-based processors, but stock is safe up to about 90C I think before it throttles (reported as 110C).
> Pretty sure XFR only activates below 60/80C?
> That seems to be the norm OC for the 1700, or the non-X ryzen's in general...?


I think so. I'd heard somewhere that the lower core count CPUs can hit 4.0 easier.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TCTL 110C and over will force the system to shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested on earlier stages.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! that's what I wanted to hear. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it survive after shutdown?
> 
> That means it shuts down at 90c Tdie temp. Right? (TCTL = Tdie+20c)
Click to expand...

It did survive. Yes. lol

For the TDie value, not sure if non-X chips follows the trend.,


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It did survive. Yes. lol
> 
> For the TDie value, not sure if non-X chips follows the trend.,


I just need to confirm you were talking about 110c at TCTL and not Tdie. Just to doublecheck


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It did survive. Yes. lol
> 
> For the TDie value, not sure if non-X chips follows the trend.,
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to confirm you were talking about 110c at TCTL and not Tdie. Just to doublecheck
Click to expand...

TCTL.

110C TDie is vurrry high.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TCTL.
> 
> 110C TDie is vurrry high.


DId you test if long term 105 TCTL was harmful with any of your samples? (in other words, 85c Tdie constant)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TCTL.
> 
> 110C TDie is vurrry high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId you test if long term 105 TCTL was harmful with any of your samples? (in other words, 85c Tdie constant)
Click to expand...

Nope.

Just wanted to confirm the TCTL Shut Down point. OC was kept at 3.6 so it can not be related to instability and other stuff some people claims them to be.

No ill effects as I don't normally run any of my chips to such temps.


----------



## Widde

Finally I seem to have won that pesky lottery ^^ 3 weeks in, multiple IBT 4 hour runs,Realbench,3dmark passes, Many many hours of gaming/streaming and it seems stable at 4.1ghz with the flare x 3200/14 memory


----------



## mus1mus

Where? lol


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Finally I seem to have won that pesky lottery ^^ 3 weeks in, multiple IBT 4 hour runs,Realbench,3dmark passes, Many many hours of gaming/streaming and it seems stable at 4.1ghz with the flare x 3200/14 memory


Color me jelly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Finally I seem to have won that pesky lottery ^^ 3 weeks in, multiple IBT 4 hour runs,Realbench,3dmark passes, Many many hours of gaming/streaming and it seems stable at 4.1ghz with the flare x 3200/14 memory


----------



## Widde

https://valid.x86.fr/6v8lje

Dont know if that's enough but cant think of anything else


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6v8lje
> 
> Dont know if that's enough but cant think of anything else


No that is not enough dude, i can validate 4.1 GHz too...

Send us some screenshots of IBT AVX with 10 or more runs at very high or run relbench stresstest for over 1 hour with hardwareinfo64 monitoring in order to see your temps and voltages.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6v8lje
> 
> Dont know if that's enough but cant think of anything else


that's pretty impressive. mind if I ask what the production date on your chip is?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No that is not enough dude, i can validate 4.1 GHz too...
> 
> Send us some screenshots of IBT AVX with 10 or more runs at very high or run relbench stresstest for over 1 hour with hardwareinfo64 monitoring in order to see your temps and voltages.


Best I can do on short notice


----------



## mus1mus

Looks good, however, IBT Version is what we AMD guys call "non-AVX version" as evidenced by your GFLOP results being halved of what I am getting.

Try this one, http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
or Prime 29.2

Other than that, I have no doubt your chip is capable.









Congrats!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Best I can do on short notice


Yeah, something is off here man.

82.8 GFlops at 4.1 GHz? No way. Where is the CPU frequency btw? I only see Vcore and temp readings.

This is what we like to see:


----------



## Widde

Gonna run with the linked one since it gave me around 150GFlops, will post soon


----------



## mus1mus

Very Nice!

Is that the lowest VCore you can pump?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> Is that the lowest VCore you can pump?


Testing 1.35 now but according to hwmonitor it vdroops to 1.281v, still running IBT avx though

Atleast not breaking the 70s temp wise now


----------



## mus1mus

WINNER!

Could be a tad better than what I have actually.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> WINNER!
> 
> Could be a tad better than what I have actually.


Well I'm happy with it ^^ Just gonna do some more testing and hopefully it keeps stable or keep dropping the voltage more ^_^


----------



## alminko1

The problem is if i set it to manually lets say 1.3V it stays locked at 1.55GHZ and doesnt do 3.2GHZ. Not to mention it doesnt go up to 3,7GHZ in the boost. I hope some future BIOS will make it a little easier.


----------



## alminko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Ryzen will have those kind of voltage spikes if set everything to Auto. I read some user on Phoronix that said his 1800x would sometimes hit 1.5V under stock conditions when loaded a certain way. Those are all temporary spikes that happen really fast. There will always be a lag between the actual voltage spike and the software recording it. The only way to minimize or avoid those spikes would be to set voltages yourself and define your own clocks.


The problem is if i set it to manually lets say 1.3V it stays locked at 1.55GHZ and doesnt do 3.2GHZ. Not to mention it doesnt go up to 3,7GHZ in the boost. I hope some future BIOS will make it a little easier.


----------



## alminko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> NONONO.
> 
> You are looking for the voltage in the wrong place. Core VID has nothing to do with the voltage the cpu is running at. It is what the motherboard thinks the cpu should be running at at that speed. Here is my 1700 on day 1 all pure dog stock.
> 
> 
> Note that the VID says a max of 1.550 volts. That's nuts. The true voltage is down below in CPU core voltage where it topped out at 1.375 volts.


Thank you for helping.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> WINNER!
> 
> Could be a tad better than what I have actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm happy with it ^^ Just gonna do some more testing and hopefully it keeps stable or keep dropping the voltage more ^_^
Click to expand...

WOW!

Is that a Silicon Lottery Chip?

Drop eeeet or raise to 4150!


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Is that a Silicon Lottery Chip?
> 
> Drop eeeet or raise to 4150!


Crashed on 1.347, think I'm gonna settle with 1.35v in the bios, vdroop makes it 1.269 under load according to hwinfo64, running another IBT atm


----------



## keikei

Greetings Gentlemen,

I put together my new ryzen rig about 1 month ago, but have restrained from ocing. What is a 'safe' oc with a 1700? I don't mind getting an aftermarket cooler if necessary. I mainly just game with it. Thanks.


----------



## Widde

Well got the volts down from 1.4v to 1.35v in the bios atleast ^^


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Well got the volts down from 1.4v to 1.35v in the bios atleast ^^


Awesome!

Why give it 1.4V if things run cooler at 1.35? Right?










You have an upper 5% chip. Enjoy it!!! Or venture further into tuning your RAM.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Why give it 1.4V if things run cooler at 1.35? Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an upper 5% chip. Enjoy it!!!


Thanks I will ^^


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Well got the volts down from 1.4v to 1.35v in the bios atleast ^^


That's amazing dude! I never seen a chip like this.

Thnx for sharing man









P.s. If you care to sell it drop me a PM will ya


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's amazing dude! I never seen a chip like this.
> 
> Thnx for sharing man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. If you care to sell it drop me a PM will ya


Sure thing might be a while though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Sure thing might be a while though


Would you mind sharing some BIOS settings? If you prefer you PM me. I am curious to your settings and maybe i can learn from it.


----------



## Widde

(This post is messing up for some reason)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I really didnt touch anything but the vcore, multiplier and enabled the D.O.C.P defaults, didnt touch llc or anything like that
> 
> Vcore: 1.35v
> Multiplier: 41.25
> and D.O.C.P. That's it I think. Sorry I couldnt be more helpful :<


Alright, that's quite need than. I can't complain tho, i am running R5 1600 @ 3.950 GHz with 3466 MHz CL14 RAM.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Would you mind sharing some BIOS settings? If you prefer you PM me. I am curious to your settings and maybe i can learn from it.


I really didnt touch anything but the vcore, multiplier and enabled the D.O.C.P defaults, didnt touch llc or anything like that

Vcore: 1.35v
Multiplier: 41.25

and D.O.C.P. That's it I think. Sorry I couldnt be more helpful :<

(Last post did a derp)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I really didnt touch anything but the vcore, multiplier and enabled the D.O.C.P defaults, didnt touch llc or anything like that
> 
> Vcore: 1.35v
> Multiplier: 41.25
> 
> and D.O.C.P. That's it I think. Sorry I couldnt be more helpful :<
> 
> (Last post did a derp)


My little pony reference lol


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Greetings Gentlemen,
> 
> I put together my new ryzen rig about 1 month ago, but have restrained from ocing. What is a 'safe' oc with a 1700? I don't mind getting an aftermarket cooler if necessary. I mainly just game with it. Thanks.


It's my understanding that most users hit 3.7-3.8 or so @ 1.35v. Obviously this will depend on airflow in your case, your ambient temp, etc, etc, etc, but I'd say keep the voltage to 1.25v if you are on a stock cooler, 1.35v was my personal "max voltage" that I was willing to do, even after upgrading to an aftermarket solution.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I really didnt touch anything but the vcore, multiplier and enabled the D.O.C.P defaults, didnt touch llc or anything like that
> 
> Vcore: 1.35v
> Multiplier: 41.25
> 
> and D.O.C.P. That's it I think. Sorry I couldnt be more helpful :<
> 
> (Last post did a derp)


That is one of the better chips . Good for you









I'm happy with 1.395 4 Ghz 3200 .

Guess you should find another good chip and as intel says " tape them together " and you will have a 4.1 Ghz threadripper


----------



## sakae48

and here i am sobbing in the corner watching you guys hitting >3.9 on such vcore....

is it possible my PSU were trash and causing the chip needs high vcore?

i'm going to buy enermax maxtytan 800 tomorrow since seasonic prime is out of stock everywhere


----------



## miklkit

Dunno for sure. I bought a computer back in 2008 that came with a 500watt psu and all was well until I upgraded the gpu. Then I started getting video driver crashes and the occasional game crash. I replaced it with a Thermaltake 850 watt psu and the crashes went away. The 500 watt psu could not supply enough voltage to feed the beast.

Later I built an FX system and put that same TT psu in it. It seemed ok but I could see the voltages moving up and down a lot, so I replace it with a Seasonic 850 watt gold psu. The voltages quit wandering around and the OCs got more stable.

A quality psu really does make a difference.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Dunno for sure. I bought a computer back in 2008 that came with a 500watt psu and all was well until I upgraded the gpu. Then I started getting video driver crashes and the occasional game crash. I replaced it with a Thermaltake 850 watt psu and the crashes went away. The 500 watt psu could not supply enough voltage to feed the beast.
> 
> Later I built an FX system and put that same TT psu in it. It seemed ok but I could see the voltages moving up and down a lot, so I replace it with a Seasonic 850 watt gold psu. The voltages quit wandering around and the OCs got more stable.
> 
> A quality psu really does make a difference.


oh well.. i'll just give it a shot. i dont want to kill my baby just by being a cheapskate


----------



## Sidistic

Is 1.4125v for a 3.9ghz OC ok/safe? or should I dial back?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> Is 1.4125v for a 3.9ghz OC ok/safe? or should I dial back?


What MOBO?

With mine (see my settings) if I enable CPU power phase to extreme it allows me to lower my vcore.

But to answer your question: If your cooler can handle it (stay around 75c, 80c peak) those numbers are safe.


----------



## Sidistic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What MOBO?
> 
> With mine (see my settings) if I enable CPU power phase to extreme it allows me to lower my vcore.
> 
> But to answer your question: If your cooler can handle it (stay around 75c, 80c peak) those numbers are safe.


I haven't overclocked in years so feel like a newbie again.

I'm using the asus rog strix x370 - f and my cooler is the Noctua nh U14s, maximm temp were 72°C after 30minutes of OCCT.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> I haven't overclocked in years so feel like a newbie again.
> 
> I'm using the asus rog strix x370 - f and my cooler is the Noctua nh U14s, maximum temp were 72°C after 30 minutes of OCCT.


Looks good so far. Max CPU vcore should not exceed 1.425v, SOC vcore should not exceed 1.25v

CPU and SOC phase extreme helps running the VRM cooler and more reliable, it will probably help lowering your vcore.

LLC3 and LLC4 are ok to use also. Some say LLC5 is a nono (included myself) others say is ok. The reality is that in most cases you don't need more than LLC3 or LLC4

DONT!!! install the AI suite, it induces crashes (black screen), due to buggy fan controller. It will require you to have a really high vcore in order to stay crash free.

There you go







have fun!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> and here i am sobbing in the corner watching you guys hitting >3.9 on such vcore....
> 
> is it possible my PSU were trash and causing the chip needs high vcore?
> 
> i'm going to buy enermax maxtytan 800 tomorrow since seasonic prime is out of stock everywhere


Is it possible? Yes. But idk what psu you have


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Is it possible? Yes. But idk what psu you have


eh.. it was on my sig.. but whatever. it's corsair cx600 early version (group regulation or whatver is that called). not a good couple for my system... i guess..


----------



## Mega Man

On mobile, can't see Sig :/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx430-500-600

It's not great, and it is possible it is, it's also possible it's not.


----------



## poah

Just upgraded my 4.6 ghz fx6300 to a 1700. MSI tomahawk motherboard, 2x8gb ram and a couple of red CM jetflo fans. Msi gaming X 480 from previous build. No overclock at moment as I wanted to see how it compared to previous processor.

Really pleased with it. I use it for editing my MTB vids while my son's play games on it.

Looks nice in the dark too


----------



## polkfan

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpus-8-working-cores-spotted-wild/

WHAT i know this site is fake 90% of the time but 8 core 1600x's? Must be a slip up at Amd somewhere.


----------



## chew*

My sources @ AMD say no oops on there end.

If you recall there were rebranded celerons.

All i can say.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> My sources @ AMD say no oops on there end.
> 
> If you recall there were rebranded celerons.
> 
> All i can say.


No oops regarding what? The 8 core R5's?

That's pretty ridiculous of they're doing it on purpose.


----------



## chew*

Who said its on purpose.

You think amd labeled celerons as ryzen chips to?

Its no oops as far as amd did not forget to knock out cores.

A missing shipment could get "rebranded" however just as easily as the celerons were relabled.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Finally I seem to have won that pesky lottery ^^ 3 weeks in, multiple IBT 4 hour runs,Realbench,3dmark passes, Many many hours of gaming/streaming and it seems stable at 4.1ghz with the flare x 3200/14 memory


Looks like you scored lucky in that you obtained a chip that was destined to be a 1800X or TR chip, but was shipped as a 1700 due to excessive demand. Or you simply scored lucky with a 1700 efficiency binned chip...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpus-8-working-cores-spotted-wild/
> 
> WHAT i know this site is fake 90% of the time but 8 core 1600x's? Must be a slip up at Amd somewhere.


chip unlocking like this is an expected result due to high demands and yield improvements, same as what's happened in the past. The difference now however is I'm pretty sure AMD doesn't allow manufacturers to actually enable core unlocking (which is a CPU firmware override fyi), but if you know enough about BIOS modding you may be able to overwrite the firmware code for your model CPU and trick it into loading its original binned firmware and unlock the cores. The trick then is getting windows 10 to boot without having a fit...


----------



## chew*

I must speak another language.

Rumor has it stolen 8 cores.

Relabelled 6 cores.


----------



## gordesky1

Does anyone know what issue this is now? today i noticed when i walk away 2 times i come back and my pc is off.... Than i check event viewer and i see all these kernel processor power errors saying features on processor 14 which is from 0 too 15... has been disabled due to a firmware problem....

Really everything was fine for months.. Ony thing i did was clean the dust out last night... which i cant see anything going wrong doing that...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Does anyone know what issue this is now? today i noticed when i walk away 2 times i come back and my pc is off.... Than i check event viewer and i see all these kernel processor power errors saying features on processor 14 which is from 0 too 15... has been disabled due to a firmware problem....
> 
> Really everything was fine for months.. Ony thing i did was clean the dust out last night... which i cant see anything going wrong doing that...


Well, make sure your BIOS is up to date for one thing, but it may just be instability due to power saving or just a generally unstable OC from a degraded chip...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well, make sure your BIOS is up to date for one thing, but it may just be instability due to power saving or just a generally unstable OC from a degraded chip...


I been on this bios f4 for months now never had this issue or any other issue everything was rock stable.. And i have always ran under 1.4volts also max it went was 1.38v @ 3.9.

Also happen again 20min ago... came in the room and pc was off and had the same errors in event viewer... So at the moment i have everything at stock too see if it does it again.

Maybe the bios got corrupted cause sense release i always had this issue when i shut down and start it back up the fans will rev and everything will repeatedly turn on and off... But here's the weird thing if i unplug all the usbs than power up it starts up fine every time.... It really never bother me cause pc is on 24.7 till a power outage hits... But maybe when it was going on and off the bios got mess up.

If everything stays stable with stock going too try the f7a from gigabyte site and see what happens.

Seems like this all started too happen after i clean it... Cause before that everything was fine heck even 12hours after it was... But i don't see what would've happen sense i just blew air in it and that's it.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Does anyone know what issue this is now? today i noticed when i walk away 2 times i come back and my pc is off.... Than i check event viewer and i see all these kernel processor power errors saying features on processor 14 which is from 0 too 15... has been disabled due to a firmware problem....
> 
> Really everything was fine for months.. Ony thing i did was clean the dust out last night... which i cant see anything going wrong doing that...


windows 10 has problems with power saving and all that crap, read about, maybe there's your problem


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey Guys!
I have been running an i7 950 and AMD HD 7950 since basically when they were released. It was time for an upgrade!!
I just purchased an ASUS Strix 1080 Ti, Ryzen 7 1700 and ASUS ROG Crosshair VI hero motherboard. I already have all the other components that I am ok with for now.
My I7 950 is watercooled, but I wanted to just get up and running and will purchase a waterblock for the AMD later since I am assuming this will not work.

My question is I have been reading that the 1700 is the best buy because you are able to overclock it to the 1800x speeds. I also wanted it because it came with the stock cooler to get me running while I order the water block. It costs me about $295. I did notice that the 1700x is 300 also on Amazon right now and the 1800x is $400.
I have not opened the processor yet. Should I just keep it and OC it? Or is the 1800x worth the extra price or should I have bought the 1700x for the same price but then would need to get the cooler right away.
Also, if I can overclock the 1700 to the 1800x speeds it seems like I shuld be able to OC even more with the 1800x.
I know that a lot of this info is in this thread I am just trying to get an answer as quickly as possible. Also, everything I search for on google or youtube seems to be from months ago and I know that things have changed since these processors first came out.

Lastly, I also purchased the Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466 16gb memory at Frys because it was on sale and they don't sell the gskill trident z rgb which is the same price on amazon. Can I even get the 3466 speed with the Corsair vengeance now or should I go for the gskill? Is it worth it to go with the Gskill 3200 over the 3000? Same price on Amazon but I can get faster shipping with the 3000.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> purchased the Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466 16gb memory at Frys because it was on sale and they don't sell the gskill trident z rgb which is the same price on amazon. Can I even get the 3466 speed with the Corsair vengeance now or should I go for the gskill? Is it worth it to go with the Gskill 3200 over the 3000? Same price on Amazon but I can get faster shipping with the 3000.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Samsung B-Die single rank single side is what you want







C6H = 3200MHz, less and you may not be satisfied.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/

I wouldn't trade my Flare-X for anything.
Been running 3925MHz x 3466MHz for a couple months very stable (3.5 hrs and 1200% HCI MemTest) on UEFI 9920.
3200MHz is almost plug and play with The Stilts 3200MHz safe memory preset.

You could search the C6H thread for corsair kit you're considering.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Samsung B-Die single rank single side is what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C6H = 3200MHz, less and you may not be satisfied.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/
> 
> I wouldn't trade my Flare-X for anything.
> Been running 3925MHz x 3466MHz for a couple months very stable (3.5 hrs and 1200% HCI MemTest) on UEFI 9920.
> 3200MHz is almost plug and play with The Stilts 3200MHz safe memory preset.
> 
> You could search the C6H thread for corsair kit you're considering.


Thanks for that link! It looks like they have corsair vengeance 3466 for single rank single side but nothing for the RGB version. How extensive is that list? The tridentz 3000 and 3200 are both on the list for single single it looks like! Would the 3000 be easily overclockable to 3200+ or should I go with the 3200?

I see that you have the 1800x. What is your opinion on sticking with the 1700?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> windows 10 has problems with power saving and all that crap, read about, maybe there's your problem


Thing is i never had a issue yesterday and before... Just had another shut down at stock took around 4 hours this time... So something is going on and wasn't the overclock... Funny thing is nothing wasn't even stressing... just was watching twitch.. Than i loaded up the gpu with mining and cpu with prime and let it run and you would think it would've shut down but it didn't..

I would say psu but i tested it with my volt meter and all rails are solid idle and load... This all seem too happen after i clean it out yesterday but i didint touch a thing just blew the dust out and after that was even fine for 12hours...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Thing is i never had a issue yesterday and before... Just had another shut down at stock took around 4 hours this time... So something is going on and wasn't the overclock... Funny thing is nothing wasn't even stressing... just was watching twitch.. Than i loaded up the gpu with mining and cpu with prime and let it run and you would think it would've shut down but it didn't..
> 
> I would say psu but i tested it with my volt meter and all rails are solid idle and load... This all seem too happen after i clean it out yesterday but i didint touch a thing just blew the dust out and after that was even fine for 12hours...


but is not happening very often, just sometimes when windows is trying to apply power savings to whatever is in your pc, i'm not saying this is actually your problem maybe is something else, but it could be cuz I've seen it happend

http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-3128567/fix-windows-driver-power-state-failure-error.html


----------



## sakae48

it's confirmed that my PSU were giving up. now i'm stable at 3.8 and no more temperature spike happens. aandd i guess my electric bills will be a bit lower


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I have been running an i7 950 and AMD HD 7950 since basically when they were released. It was time for an upgrade!!
> I just purchased an ASUS Strix 1080 Ti, Ryzen 7 1700 and ASUS ROG Crosshair VI hero motherboard. I already have all the other components that I am ok with for now.
> My I7 950 is watercooled, but I wanted to just get up and running and will purchase a waterblock for the AMD later since I am assuming this will not work.
> 
> My question is I have been reading that the 1700 is the best buy because you are able to overclock it to the 1800x speeds. I also wanted it because it came with the stock cooler to get me running while I order the water block. It costs me about $295. I did notice that the 1700x is 300 also on Amazon right now and the 1800x is $400.
> I have not opened the processor yet. Should I just keep it and OC it? Or is the 1800x worth the extra price or should I have bought the 1700x for the same price but then would need to get the cooler right away.
> Also, if I can overclock the 1700 to the 1800x speeds it seems like I shuld be able to OC even more with the 1800x.
> I know that a lot of this info is in this thread I am just trying to get an answer as quickly as possible. Also, everything I search for on google or youtube seems to be from months ago and I know that things have changed since these processors first came out.
> 
> Lastly, I also purchased the Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466 16gb memory at Frys because it was on sale and they don't sell the gskill trident z rgb which is the same price on amazon. Can I even get the 3466 speed with the Corsair vengeance now or should I go for the gskill? Is it worth it to go with the Gskill 3200 over the 3000? Same price on Amazon but I can get faster shipping with the 3000.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


The 1700 has the best price / performance ratio of the ryzen 7 chips. Ofc, you can oc the 1700, but getting 1800X speeds is not guaranteed. The 1800X launched @ $500, so the $400 is a better deal though. From what i hear the 1800X does not oc very well. You will not see a meaningful difference between 3000 - 3200 in ram speeds.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it's confirmed that my PSU were giving up. now i'm stable at 3.8 and no more temperature spike happens. aandd i guess my electric bills will be a bit lower


Glad to hear


----------



## SaccoSVD

CPUz is so bad with Ryzen.

I leaved it open for less than 5 min and caused a black screen. Could not use either the reset or the power button, had to go and turn the PSU off and on.

Has been happening since day 1 and is crazy still does. HWinfo is no problem whatsoever, even during long stress tests.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Thanks for that link! It looks like they have corsair vengeance 3466 for single rank single side but nothing for the RGB version. How extensive is that list? The tridentz 3000 and 3200 are both on the list for single single it looks like! Would the 3000 be easily overclockable to 3200+ or should I go with the 3200?
> 
> I see that you have the 1800x. What is your opinion on sticking with the 1700?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It's been a few months since I priced memory, wow.
Have a look here and compare price vs cas.



Flair-X is what I would recommend with cas14 (lowest is best) but if RGB memory is what your after take your pick.
You'll see the biggest over all gains with a good low cas 3200MHz kit. This usually enables more options to OC as memory is more forgiving.
Budget components = Budget results. IMHO don't cheap out on memory with Ryzen, it's different.

1800x vs 1700... I'm glad I don't have to play the lottery quite as much.
It can go either way, a bad 1800x can be out done by a good 1700.
Haven't seen too many 1700 at 4.1 and even close to stable so far. Not saying there aren't some out there, only I haven't heard about them.
If money is tight, I'd take the chance on a 1700 and put the savings towards better memory or GPU.


----------



## gordesky1

Think i might've found the issue with the shut downs. I change out the power plug also switch the turbo button on the back of the psu too normal which i really dont like cause its not a full solid one rail now.. Also turn every power setting off in bios. And so far no shut downs today

Im pretty much blaming the power cord which going too find out and put everything else back too normal as i had it and see what it does.

Was about too buy a psu too which im still going too in the future. This tagan 900watts psu been a tank all these years always solid but it did come out in 2008. Now it wasn't running all those years tho.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> It's been a few months since I priced memory, wow.
> Have a look here and compare price vs cas.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen too many 1700 at 4.1 and even close to stable so far. Not saying there aren't some out there, only I haven't heard about them.
> If money is tight, I'd take the chance on a 1700 and put the savings towards better memory or GPU.


I ordered the Gskill TridentZ RGB c16 3200 from amazon yesterday before this reply. It should be here tomorrow and was basically $190. To me I feel like this is not cheaping out on the RAM haha but if I was to gain a lot more performance from the 3200 C14 kit for $215 I do not have an issue with sending this back and ordering that instead.
I currently have the Corsair Vengeance RGB 3466 c16 RAM in my system but I have not tried changing the settings yet and do not know if it will perform well. Hopefully I can return it to Frys.

Regarding the 1800x or keeping the 1700...money really isn't tight just if I do not have to spend the extra $100 it would be nice not too and I guess I just am having buyers remorse and just want the best haha. If this 1700 is just an OK overclocker will I really notice much performance from it OC and the 1800x OC? I can still return this to Frys as well I just do not know if I want to deal with it. The other issue is the 1700x is also $300 without the cooler and I was going to water cool this anyways so for the same price as the 1700 maybe I should have bought the 1700X?
Sorry for my back and forth. To make matters worse the i7 8700K released today and is only $360 and seems to perform better than the Ryzen 7 chips and now I am wondering if I should scratch this and get that.
I guess it has been so long for me to upgrade that I just do not want to be outdated soon. Do you think there will be updates in the future that will make the 1800X more worth the extra cost than it is now?
What is the power draw like compared with an overclocked 1700 or 1700x or OC 1800x?

Lastly, I downloaded the ASUS AI Suite 3 and did the recommended updates and upgraded to the newest BIOS version. However, if I go directly to ASUS's wbesite for this board there are many driver updates and I am wondering if I need to start installing all of them from there and which ones are actually needed?
As of right now I am also getting a Q Code 24 that does not go away on my mobo.
Oh yeah... sometimes when I boot into windows I can not use my mouse until I hit ctrl alt delete. Not sure if it is related to the Q code.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## polkfan

No a 1800X will at best get you 4150mhz or something and boy is that rare but a 1700 will at least get you 3.8. Thing is 1800X will probably hit 3,8 like the 1700 can but with MUCH less voltage meaning less heat, less power consumption.

Really 100$ can be added to a lot of other parts in a PC. Also i think CHEW has said it before but a 1700 is in its own class of CPU's a 1700X really is a failed 1800X chip.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> No a 1800X will at best get you 4150mhz or something and boy is that rare but a 1700 will at least get you 3.8. Thing is 1800X will probably hit 3,8 like the 1700 can but with MUCH less voltage meaning less heat, less power consumption.
> 
> Really 100$ can be added to a lot of other parts in a PC. Also i think CHEW has said it before but a 1700 is in its own class of CPU's a 1700X really is a failed 1800X chip.


So why not buy 1700X instead of 1700?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> So why not buy 1700X instead of 1700?


I'm not 100% sure but 1700X are failed 1800X's and a 1700 is in a completely different ball park being its a 65 watt part as said before CHEW and others can explain this far better then i can.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> No a 1800X will at best get you 4150mhz or something and boy is that rare but a 1700 will at least get you 3.8. Thing is 1800X will probably hit 3,8 like the 1700 can but with MUCH less voltage meaning less heat, less power consumption.
> 
> Really 100$ can be added to a lot of other parts in a PC. Also i think CHEW has said it before but a 1700 is in its own class of CPU's a 1700X really is a failed 1800X chip.


But what about in the future? Is there much difference in performance between an 1800x at 4.1 and a 1700 at 3.8+? The less voltage would be nice but doesn't seem like it is worth the extra $100
The extra 100 can go towards extra pc components but I basically already have everything I need an a 1080 ti.
But I am thinking it will be worth it to exchange for the 1700x


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but 1700X are failed 1800X's and a 1700 is in a completely different ball park being its a 65 watt part as said before CHEW and others can explain this far better then i can.


Sorry, are you saying that it is a good thing that the 1700 is its own part compared to being a failed 1800x? Also, once over clocked isnt the power consumption basically the same even though its 65 watts?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I downloaded the ASUS AI Suite 3 and did the recommended updates and upgraded to the newest BIOS version. However, if I go directly to ASUS's wbesite for this board there are many driver updates and I am wondering if I need to start installing all of them from there and which ones are actually needed?
> As of right now I am also getting a Q Code 24 that does not go away on my mobo.
> Oh yeah... sometimes when I boot into windows I can not use my mouse until I hit ctrl alt delete. Not sure if it is related to the Q code.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> No a 1800X will at best get you 4150mhz or something and boy is that rare but a 1700 will at least get you 3.8. Thing is 1800X will probably hit 3,8 like the 1700 can but with MUCH less voltage meaning less heat, less power consumption.
> 
> Really 100$ can be added to a lot of other parts in a PC. Also i think CHEW has said it before but a 1700 is in its own class of CPU's a 1700X really is a failed 1800X chip.


This ^

Do yourself a huge favor and uninstall ai suite (completely) it's known to cause issues and be very buggy.
Monitor with HWInfo64
If you're just starting out and want a (usually) easier time, use the easy flash utility (USB/FAT32) and flash to 9920. I never have cold boot issues etc on 9920, it's the only UEFI that has this fix.
UEFI 9920 and MUCH more found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

Check all the links, tons of info. It's really worth the time.
Have questions just ask









Just to give you an idea


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









As far as drivers iirc the only ones I use are Samsung NVMe and AMD Chipset on win 10 1703


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Sorry, are you saying that it is a good thing that the 1700 is its own part compared to being a failed 1800x? Also, once over clocked isnt the power consumption basically the same even though its 65 watts?


Saying its either good or bad but with a 1700X its just bad haha not that a 1700X can't be better then a 1700 when overclocking it can be but a 1700 is more like a lottery and 1700X is more like a loss.

I bet that's being a bit overblown but its somewhat true.

Either get a 1700 get lucky or not or get a 1800X a 1700X is good if you don't want to even OC but then why are you on this site lol


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Saying its either good or bad but with a 1700X its just bad haha not that a 1700X can't be better then a 1700 when overclocking it can be but a 1700 is more like a lottery and 1700X is more like a loss.
> 
> I bet that's being a bit overblown but its somewhat true.
> 
> Either get a 1700 get lucky or not or get a 1800X a 1700X is good if you don't want to even OC but then why are you on this site lol


I've had two 1700X's in a row stable at 4GHz 1.375v. That doesn't seem to be very common on 1700's. Purely anecdotal, but a broad view of results would indicate that the SKU's associate with a good/better/best overclocking potential. Given the current prices on Ryzen, I don't think any chip is necessarily money wasted.


----------



## hotstocks

I had a 1700 that could only do 3.8 stable, maybe 3.85 if you really push the volts.
My 1800X does 3.95 mhz 100% stable at 1.4v LLC3, so it is not a lotto winning chip,
but more importantly it lets my memory run at 3333mhz C14 tight settings, which is
shown to be as fast or faster than an overclocked Intel's best in games finally.
Memory speed and timings REALLY REALLY REALLY matter for Ryzen.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This ^
> 
> *Do yourself a huge favor and uninstall ai suite (completely) it's known to cause issues and be very buggy.*
> Monitor with HWInfo64
> If you're just starting out and want a (usually) easier time, use the easy flash utility (USB/FAT32) and flash to 9920. I never have cold boot issues etc on 9920, it's the only UEFI that has this fix.
> UEFI 9920 and MUCH more found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> 
> Check all the links, tons of info. It's really worth the time.
> Have questions just ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you an idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as drivers iirc the only ones I use are Samsung NVMe and AMD Chipset on win 10 1703


Agreed with the bold tekst. The thing is that ALsuite leaves stuff behind and you actually need a tool to completely get rid of it.. It was for download on ROG forum but it got pulled. Fortunately i still have a copy just in case.

Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I had a 1700 that could only do 3.8 stable, maybe 3.85 if you really push the volts.
> My 1800X does 3.95 mhz 100% stable at 1.4v LLC3, so it is not a lotto winning chip,
> but more importantly it lets my memory run at 3333mhz C14 tight settings, which is
> shown to be as fast or faster than an overclocked Intel's best in games finally.
> Memory speed and timings REALLY REALLY REALLY matter for Ryzen.


Ah! These comments really don't help me in deciding what to do! haha. What did you get your memory to run at on the 1700?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Ah! These comments really don't help me in deciding what to do! haha. What did you get your memory to run at on the 1700?


I wouldn't Bother With the 1700X. I bought one hoping for headroom as opposed to a 1700 but not having quite enough cash to feel like throwing at a 1800x.
were 6 months? in and Im looking for excuses to play the lottery again. my chip is trash. does 3.8 @ 1.300v which is nice I suppose. but jumps up to 1.42~ for 3.9, I only got it to boot once @ 4.0 that's booting with 1.45v which was the limit of that test as It crashed pretty hard and fast at that one. just kinda feel let down by it honestly.

if your looking for which chip to buy pick either the 1700 or the 1800x I wouldn't bother with the 1700X again.
I am hearing stories of new manufacture chips that are hitting higher clocks more reliably with "relatively" low volts. guess maybe they are ironing out wrinkles.


----------



## Medusa666

Is it worth going for 16GB 3466MHz kit when I currently got a 32GB 2666MHz kit?

Is there a significant performance difference to be had?

My CPU is an 1800X, and I mostly play games like Pillars of Eternity, Overwatch, DOOM, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth going for 16GB 3466MHz kit when I currently got a 32GB 2666MHz kit?
> 
> Is there a significant performance difference to be had?
> 
> My CPU is an 1800X, and I mostly play games like Pillars of Eternity, Overwatch, DOOM, etc.
> 
> Thank you!


Any B-Die RAM is a good upgrade for this platform.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth going for 16GB 3466MHz kit when I currently got a 32GB 2666MHz kit?
> 
> Is there a significant performance difference to be had?
> 
> My CPU is an 1800X, and I mostly play games like Pillars of Eternity, Overwatch, DOOM, etc.
> 
> Thank you!


It really depends on your whole setup. Benefits from fast RAM (anything faster than 2133MHz) are only evident when the CPU becomes a bottleneck. Therefore, it will largely depend on the games being run, at what settings, and your video card.


----------



## poah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've had two 1700X's in a row stable at 4GHz 1.375v.


I get a stable 3.9 @ 1.3125 to get 4.0 I had to put the voltage to over 1.4 so wasn't worth the 0.1ghz


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> It really depends on your whole setup. Benefits from fast RAM (anything faster than 2133MHz) are only evident when the CPU becomes a bottleneck. Therefore, it will largely depend on the games being run, at what settings, and your video card.


I'm gaming on a 1440P, 144Hz, Freesync screen and a RX Vega 64.

When I built this PC I wanted it to last above all, so I went with 32GB DDR4 (2x16GB) rather than a fast 2x8GB kit, the price was similar.

I have overclocked it to 2666MHz, and the new memory I'm considering buying is 3466MHz but half the size.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I'm gaming on a 1440P, 144Hz, Freesync screen and a RX Vega 64.
> 
> When I built this PC I wanted it to last above all, so I went with 32GB DDR4 (2x16GB) rather than a fast 2x8GB kit, the price was similar.
> 
> I have overclocked it to 2666MHz, and the new memory I'm considering buying is 3466MHz but half the size.


I would say it won't be worth it and just keep the extra RAM (not that you would need 32GB for a gaming build, but you never know). If you told me you are gaming at 1080p and chasing +100fps in your games, then faster RAM will alleviate your CPU bottleneck. But at that res and with those games your card should be able to give you all the fps you want.


----------



## Medusa666

Yeah I believe you are correct, thanks for the advice.

And either way it will most likely be possible at any point in the future do go down the faster RAM route, if FPS ever becomes an issue : )


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I wouldn't Bother With the 1700X. I bought one hoping for headroom as opposed to a 1700 but not having quite enough cash to feel like throwing at a 1800x.
> were 6 months? in and Im looking for excuses to play the lottery again. my chip is trash. does 3.8 @ 1.300v which is nice I suppose. but jumps up to 1.42~ for 3.9, I only got it to boot once @ 4.0 that's booting with 1.45v which was the limit of that test as It crashed pretty hard and fast at that one. just kinda feel let down by it honestly.
> 
> if your looking for which chip to buy pick either the 1700 or the 1800x I wouldn't bother with the 1700X again.
> I am hearing stories of new manufacture chips that are hitting higher clocks more reliably with "relatively" low volts. guess maybe they are ironing out wrinkles.


I can tell you, that you have a good chip.

My 1700 does 3.65ghz at 1.33v, and 3.8ghz, I can't get stable at 1.38v :/ at 1.36v, crashed when started prime95, 1.38v, crashed after 5 minutes. Like all my other experience with AMD' my overclocks are bad







, onlymy opty 165 that I bought tested at 2.80ghz was a good clocker xD


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I wouldn't Bother With the 1700X. I bought one hoping for headroom as opposed to a 1700 but not having quite enough cash to feel like throwing at a 1800x.
> were 6 months? in and Im looking for excuses to play the lottery again. my chip is trash. does 3.8 @ 1.300v which is nice I suppose. but jumps up to 1.42~ for 3.9, I only got it to boot once @ 4.0 that's booting with 1.45v which was the limit of that test as It crashed pretty hard and fast at that one. just kinda feel let down by it honestly.
> 
> if your looking for which chip to buy pick either the 1700 or the 1800x I wouldn't bother with the 1700X again.
> I am hearing stories of new manufacture chips that are hitting higher clocks more reliably with "relatively" low volts. guess maybe they are ironing out wrinkles.


See that's actually a little worse then my chip which at least boots to 4ghz even with 1.35V LLC 3, even lets me browse the internet and what not but one click in R15 and boom.

But you are able to run 3.8ghz with less voltage i guess that is one thing the 1700X might be better at then the 1700 both might not get to 3.9-4.1 but it can get to 3.8ghz and the 1700X might do it with less voltage.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> I can tell you, that you have a good chip.
> 
> My 1700 does 3.65ghz at 1.33v, and 3.8ghz, I can't get stable at 1.38v :/ at 1.36v, crashed when started prime95, 1.38v, crashed after 5 minutes. Like all my other experience with AMD' my overclocks are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , onlymy opty 165 that I bought tested at 2.80ghz was a good clocker xD


Did you try LLC4? Also CPU power phase set to extreme helps.

Look at my settings below and try my VRM values and set your vcore to 1.375v for your 3.8Ghz OC...I think it will also make 3.9Ghz stable with some more vcore if your cooler allows the temps to stay between 70 and 80c.

As usual....no AI suite if you're using an ASUS board.

Also CPUz crashes ryzen (it does even at idle and happens sooner or later). I could confirm that at least 5 times. So don't leave it open while you stress test.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> I can tell you, that you have a good chip.
> 
> My 1700 does 3.65ghz at 1.33v, and 3.8ghz, I can't get stable at 1.38v :/ at 1.36v, crashed when started prime95, 1.38v, crashed after 5 minutes. Like all my other experience with AMD' my overclocks are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , onlymy opty 165 that I bought tested at 2.80ghz was a good clocker xD


It happens sadly i say anything over 15-20% stock is quite a nice OC i was able to achieve at least that on my Athlon II x4 620(3.2Ghz Stock voltage), Phenom II X6 1100T(3.9Ghz stock voltage), had a poor 8350 could only do 4.4ghz man







, 4790K was a beast(4.7Ghz 1.225V 8 hours XTU) that i owned i think i will have a slight enjoyment of Intel over that processor alone it was like that last line of CPU's Intel made before they should have jumped to 6 cores for mainstream instead of dragging on the 4 core for so long.

Anyone else think Ryzen reminds them of the Phenom II a little when it comes to overclocking it seems like most could only get the Phenom II to 3.8-4.2Ghz. Heck i even think when it comes to how close Amd is to Intel Ryzen reminds me of the Phenom II X6 vs first I7 series maybe they are a little bit closer now then that even.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> It happens sadly i say anything over 15-20% stock is quite a nice OC i was able to achieve at least that on my Athlon II x4 620(3.2Ghz Stock voltage), Phenom II X6 1100T(3.9Ghz stock voltage), had a poor 8350 could only do 4.4ghz man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 4790K was a beast(4.7Ghz 1.225V 8 hours XTU) that i owned i think i will have a slight enjoyment of Intel over that processor alone it was like that last line of CPU's Intel made before they should have jumped to 6 cores for mainstream instead of dragging on the 4 core for so long.
> 
> Anyone else think Ryzen reminds them of the Phenom II a little when it comes to overclocking it seems like most could only get the Phenom II to 3.8-4.2Ghz. Heck i even think when it comes to how close Amd is to Intel Ryzen reminds me of the Phenom II X6 vs first I7 series maybe they are a little bit closer now then that even.


Not really. It reminds me of llano.

Llano had a clock ceiling. Did not scale well with volts but did scale well with temps and was way faster cpc compared to any existing phenom sku.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> I can tell you, that you have a good chip.
> 
> My 1700 does 3.65ghz at 1.33v, and 3.8ghz, I can't get stable at 1.38v :/ at 1.36v, crashed when started prime95, 1.38v, crashed after 5 minutes. Like all my other experience with AMD' my overclocks are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , onlymy opty 165 that I bought tested at 2.80ghz was a good clocker xD
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try LLC4? Also CPU power phase set to extreme helps.
> 
> Look at my settings below and try my VRM values and set your vcore to 1.375v for your 3.8Ghz OC...I think it will also make 3.9Ghz stable with some more vcore if your cooler allows the temps to stay between 70 and 80c.
> 
> As usual....no AI suite if you're using an ASUS board.
> 
> Also CPUz crashes ryzen (it does even at idle and happens sooner or later). I could confirm that at least 5 times. So don't leave it open while you stress test.
Click to expand...

I have a x370-gaming k3 so no llc, no advanced overclock. Gigabyte are just cheap on feature. First time a get a board with almost no option.

As for cpuz, I didn't know, i will try without open. I use gigabyte siw to monitor voltage during stress test.

Thanks for the info!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> It happens sadly i say anything over 15-20% stock is quite a nice OC i was able to achieve at least that on my Athlon II x4 620(3.2Ghz Stock voltage), Phenom II X6 1100T(3.9Ghz stock voltage), had a poor 8350 could only do 4.4ghz man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 4790K was a beast(4.7Ghz 1.225V 8 hours XTU) that i owned i think i will have a slight enjoyment of Intel over that processor alone it was like that last line of CPU's Intel made before they should have jumped to 6 cores for mainstream instead of dragging on the 4 core for so long.
> 
> Anyone else think Ryzen reminds them of the Phenom II a little when it comes to overclocking it seems like most could only get the Phenom II to 3.8-4.2Ghz. Heck i even think when it comes to how close Amd is to Intel Ryzen reminds me of the Phenom II X6 vs first I7 series maybe they are a little bit closer now then that even.


Phenom II X6 was a good contender , even when out of the box single threaded performance was considered.

Power wise, even at 4GHz it was less power than i7-920.


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/26122-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-95w-cpu-review/?page=6


https://www.techspot.com/review/269-amd-phenom2-x6-1090T-and-1055T/page9.html

https://www.computerbase.de/2010-04/test-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-und-1090t-be/33/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme

https://www.anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed/10

"The AMD Phenom II X6 1090T is so brilliant that, given its expected retail of around £250, nothing under £800 gets near it. Sure the Intel i7 980x is vastly superior. But you can buy the an entire system based on the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T for the price of one of those elite chips." - https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_1090t_six_core_review/7


----------



## cidmo1

u think ur OC and mem are stable? haha
give the battlefront 2 beta a try
they wernt kidding when they say u need 16GB of ram


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I wouldn't Bother With the 1700X. I bought one hoping for headroom as opposed to a 1700 but not having quite enough cash to feel like throwing at a 1800x.
> were 6 months? in and Im looking for excuses to play the lottery again. my chip is trash. does 3.8 @ 1.300v which is nice I suppose. but jumps up to 1.42~ for 3.9, I only got it to boot once @ 4.0 that's booting with 1.45v which was the limit of that test as It crashed pretty hard and fast at that one. just kinda feel let down by it honestly.
> 
> if your looking for which chip to buy pick either the 1700 or the 1800x I wouldn't bother with the 1700X again.
> I am hearing stories of new manufacture chips that are hitting higher clocks more reliably with "relatively" low volts. guess maybe they are ironing out wrinkles.


Yeah I guess I can just try and OC this and see what I get. I can still return it to get the 1800x. However, is anyone at this point regretting the 1800x with the the new i7 8700K? I bought Ryzen for the benefits of 8-cores however with benchmarking it seems like this is no loner an advantage compared to the 8700k?


----------



## Widde

Guess the memory is the next thing to try and overclock, got 16gb of flare x 3200/14. Any tips on testing software/and or settings like max safe mem voltage etc


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Yeah I guess I can just try and OC this and see what I get. I can still return it to get the 1800x. However, is anyone at this point regretting the 1800x with the the new i7 8700K? I bought Ryzen for the benefits of 8-cores however with benchmarking it seems like this is no loner an advantage compared to the 8700k?


The 8700K is definitely better at gaming, and still pretty much on par when it comes to more multithreaded stuff. To make things more complicated it's possible cannon lake will have 8 core CPUs on the mainstream platform next year.


----------



## chew*

I read 2 core disabled same clocks as 6700k 8700k results. Not impressed. No ipc improvement.


----------



## bardacuda

From what I've seen, which I admit wasn't a _lot_ of reviews, they clock pretty easily to 5GHz and have better thermals than 6 and 7-series. Haven't seen anything to indicate IPC improvements over the other *lake CPUs, but that still puts IPC ahead of Ryzen.


----------



## chew*

Skylake 6700k same clocks same threads as 8700k ( 2 core disabled ) was beating coffee lake.

Put simply 50 % ipc claims were for MT only due to added cores.

Real ipc gains would be seen in single threaded.

Basically what it means is they enabled 2 extra cores.

Thats it.

They finally gave what they should have long ago not because they wanted to but because they had to for competitive market reasons.

Its a good value do not get me wrong...but if you have 8 core ryzen or a 6700k already unless you need more workstation performance over 6700k its not really an upgrade.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> From what I've seen, which I admit wasn't a _lot_ of reviews, they clock pretty easily to 5GHz and have better thermals than 6 and 7-series. Haven't seen anything to indicate IPC improvements over the other *lake CPUs, but that still puts IPC ahead of Ryzen.


Quite a few reviews were lacking thermal results, unfortunately. The gaudy review OC's are just like what we saw from KL: great if your stability needs consist of a couple of CB runs. Reading between the lines, I'd expect 4.7ish on average air with any real stability. 5GHz will be the province of delids, just like the KL/SL chips since there isn't really much change beyond adding cores.


----------



## polkfan

Then again the only thing that made Ryzen special was its multithreaded performance.

Amd needs to lower prices is all i'm saying i mean take a look at I5 8400 reviews most show that CPU beating a 4Ghz locked 1800X in games while being very competitive to a 1600 in productivity

This is all with low clocked ram and such i mean a 1500X is what is priced towards the 8400 no way can anyone justify buying a 1500X over a 8400.

I say Amd should massively drop prices luckily they do not own fabs, Ryzen is cheaper to make since its basically two quad cores slapped together, Ryzen doesn't waste 30% of its die space for a iGPU, And Amd doesn't have to worry about investors as much as Intel does.
All this means Amd can fight back with massive price cuts.

1800X $329.99
1700X $279.99
1700 $229.99
1600X $199.99
1600 $179.99
1500X $129.99
1400 $109.99
1300X $79.99
1200 $59.99

If Amd did this above they would be competitive towards coffee-lake and then with Pinnacle ridge if Amd improves more then frequency we might see them be able to raise prices. I said it back months ago that Ryzen 1200 and 1300X should have included SMT and the 1400-1500X should not exist.


----------



## chew*

You need to look at total platform cost and operation cost.

AMD did drop there prices already in anticipation of coffee lake.

Thats r5/r7 competitor.

TR pricing is hedt and goes versus intels Hedt.


----------



## XEKong

Can someone please take a look at this. This is with the CPU at stock settings and the memory at 3200. I let mem test run to 2600% coverage with no errors. I usually only get this error when I let the computer sit idle over night or a long period of time.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 10

The details view of this entry contains further information

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
[ Guid] {C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}

EventID 18

Version 0

Level 2

Task 0

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2017-10-06T10:47:54.887997400Z

EventRecordID 25418

- Correlation

[ ActivityID] {5F02F71A-0AAC-4CB1-A1EA-3EE401A8EFFC}

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 3272
[ ThreadID] 3776

Channel System

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-19

- EventData

ErrorSource 3
ApicId 10
MCABank 2
MciStat 0xbea0200000020136
MciAddr 0x400000412610400
MciMisc 0xd00a0fff01000000
ErrorType 9
TransactionType 1
Participation 256
RequestType 3
MemorIO 256
MemHierarchyLvl 2
Timeout 256
OperationType 256
Channel 256
Length 928
RawData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


----------



## cidmo1

i do kinda regret my 1800x for 2 reasons
the 1700 u can OC and get pretty close to the same performance at enough less to buy super pimp ram
which further increases performance
on the other hand tho i bought this when i was looking at x99 for pcie lanes
so when the 1900x came out i got annoyed cuz thats everything i was looking for

but do i regret over the new intels? not at all
if anything i would buy a 7700k JUST for gaming since the prices on those will drop
prolly find mobos and cpus on craigslist for 300-400
obviously intel has been holding 6+ core back for years


----------



## AlphaC

@ polkfan
The Ryzen 7 1700 doesn't need a price drop though. You can pawn off the RGB cooler.

IMHO near end of Q4 / black Friday / holidays when Coffee Lake availability is effortless:
1800X $330-350 / bundled with VEGA 10 for $50-100 off or upcoming VEGA 11 for $20-50 off --- vs i7-8700k at $350 <--- price drop
1700X $270-300 / bundled with VEGA 10 for $50-100 off or upcoming VEGA 11 for $20-50 off --- vs i7-8700 ~$300
1700 $260-290 ... come on , anything lower as a MSRP is insane even now (lowest I've seen is about $240)--- vs i7-8700 ~$300

1600X $200-220 / bundle with RX 580 8GB or VEGA11 for reasonable price ... see i5-8600k at $260 , i5-8400 at $180 / i3-8350k at $170
1600 $170-180 / bundle with RX 580 or VEGA11... see i5-8400 <--- price drop

1500X $140-160 / bundle with RX 570 or VEGA11 for ~$300 total <-- price drop , keeping in mind B350 boards going for $80-90 are perfectly fine with these CPUs maxed out while a decent Z370 is $150
1400 $*120-130* / bundle with RX 570 or VEGA11 for $270-300 total <-- price drop

1300X $*90* / bundled with RX 550 for $140 total <--- heavy price drop (see i3-8100 at <$120)
1200 $*70* / bundled with any RX 550 for $120 total <-- heavy price drop

The goal should be $500-600 PCs that can do minimum VR, $1000-1200 high refresh VR.

The non-X 4 cores aren't very compelling due to clocks when i5-8400 exists.

For the most part HT / SMT gives +30% on a good day. That's why a Ryzen 5 1400 & both Ryzen 3 CPUs need a price cut.

Ryzen 7 out of the box provides about 1400-1600 CB R15 multithread, which is what the Intel i7-8700k gets overclocked.

Tom's hardware API overhead chart suggests DX12 is required for Ryzen to excel , but it also shows that Ryzen 5 is superior to stock i5- 7600K when multiple threads are used.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-coffee-lake-i7-8700k-cpu,5252-4.html


----------



## sakae48

after 35h40m-ish of usage, my system went nuts just when im going to sleep. DRAM LED is blinking like it's bootlooping trying to identify the CPU. i need to press the reset button to be able to restart properly. why the hell is this happening? it's on stock speed!

CPU load is probably not more than 25% at that time. temperature should be no problem at all. no WHEA Error, no bluescreen being logged. does this means my CPU is the culprit?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> after 35h40m-ish of usage, my system went nuts just when im going to sleep. DRAM LED is blinking like it's bootlooping trying to identify the CPU. i need to press the reset button to be able to restart properly. why the hell is this happening? it's on stock speed!
> 
> CPU load is probably not more than 25% at that time. temperature should be no problem at all. no WHEA Error, no bluescreen being logged. does this means my CPU is the culprit?


Check memory timings , boot loops are usually memory retraining


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Check memory timings , boot loops are usually memory retraining


why so sudden? that's the big question. after 35 hours of usage with no problem and suddenly this happens. last time i encountered this, i was overclocking the CPU

B-Die 3200 C15 on 3200 C14 1.37 doesnt seems to be hard?

for additional info, i have no problem on cold boot. it POST without any loop

what kind of evil spirit did i got on my system? a lot of trouble since day 1.
wrong HSF (ordered U12S, got U12P instead of U12S)bad board (1), bad ram, bad board (2), bad board (3), bad psu, and now bad ram again? sigh.. this is exhausting


----------



## cidmo1

if u think its ur CPU whats ur speed and voltages on the core?
ive noticed issues running into the 4Ghz barrier on my seemingly low binned 1800x
i can hit it but have major stability issues when pushing my 3200 cl16 hynix ram at the same time


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cidmo1*
> 
> if u think its ur CPU whats ur speed and voltages on the core?
> ive noticed issues running into the 4Ghz barrier on my seemingly low binned 1800x
> i can hit it but have major stability issues when pushing my 3200 cl16 hynix ram at the same time


it's running 3.4GHz 1.2-ish (i'll check again). stock speed, just manual vcore since default vcore were 1.35-ish

-edit-
it's 1.22v


----------



## Fediuld

Guys, given the current pricing of the 1700X as sub £290 (incl 20% sales tax) seems good, how often do the 1700X hit stable 4Ghz?
Or maybe should look for 1800X if I want to do so? It will be used on a CH6 with monoblock.

Thnx


----------



## polkfan

I really like Steve at techspot and hardware unbox






No cheaper boards until 1st quarter of 2018?

Well Intel way to go i guess even poor man Amd could get some budget boards out the same *day* as Ryzen release. I guess it did take them 2 quarters to release the whole Ryzen series though









1st Pinnacle Ridge based CPU's out in February i still think prices need to come massively down on Ryzen 3 parts and Ryzen 5 with the 1800X and 1700X dropping a good 70$ too from current prices.

For some reason 8350K's are not overclocking as nicely as kaby-skylake is there any type of possibility Intel is locking out cores on the 6 core parts to make 4 cores that would be why its not overclocking as nice. Techpowersup could only get their's to 4.5.

I5 8400 is my favorite chip from Intel in years brings 7700K multithreaded performance while being better then any Ryzen chip in gaming all while being cheaper then the MSRP of an 1600-1600X.

Am i regretting buying a Ryzen 1700? To be honest i mainly switched to give me something new to play with as my 4790K was a beast in gaming and fast enough for any real work i had to do and at the time no way was i going to get a 7700K as an "upgrade" from a 4790K at 4.7Ghz

If i was to do it all over again today i can't really say part of me just wanted to play with Ryzen i actually tried to get some of my friends to buy it so i didn't have to as they would let me play around with it and build it. So far i tested CCX latency, Ryzen undervolting, overclocking and as many IPC comparisons as i could do with my own testing and comparing it to others online. I got sick of certain users saying crazy IPC claims and i wanted to test it myself.

Being logical and not emotional i would recommend a 8700K over a 1800X any day of the week unless all you do is run R15 all day(even then might be fun tweaking the 8700K to get 1800X OC scores) i can say that with 100% confidence you are getting the multithreaded performance of an R7 at 4.0ghz once you OC the 8700K to 4.5+ and you are getting a superior gaming experience that i can for sure see on high refresh rate monitors.

Why i want Amd to lower prices on all CPU parts and i hope they do more to Pinnacle ridge then add 300mhz of speed do to "12nm".

As an emotional response i kind of think what chew said all the 8700K really is, is a 7700K with 2 more cores same IPC, same design so its not really fun to test and bench in my eyes as a person who really enjoys doing that. Plus even though i'm not an Intel hater or Amd lover i can say lots of things that i don't like about either company. I can say i have a slight soft spot for Amd since historically they really did offer some great processors for the money. Thinking back to the Athlon XP days especially.


----------



## chew*

It takes 5 gig ocs on 8700k to match 1800x stock cb scores.

They then proceeded to oc 1800x which fwiw is not much (4.0). Edged out 8700k @ 5.0.

And since 5.2 chips are already being sold at a premium or advertised as such...thats best case.

Simply put. If you have 6700k and do not need MT performance = not an upgrade since single threaded is same or worse...

If you have 1700-1800x already your gaining very little as well ala not an upgrade.

If your still on AM3 or sandy/P67.

Thats an upgrade


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, 1800X has always been a niche option for this platform. And I would not recommend it over the 1700.

8700K, while good as it is, would not get my vote purely out of emotion and the fact that no one knows what Intel is thinking at the moment.

It's the best option for gamers right now. But is that all that we deserve from Intel for all these years? Nope. We need more as end users. The only way for them to feel the need to feed us with better performance is to boycot their products now that AMD has competitive offerings. Period.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It takes 5 gig ocs on 8700k to match 1800x stock cb scores.
> 
> They then proceeded to oc 1800x which fwiw is not much (4.0). Edged out 8700k @ 5.0.
> 
> And since 5.2 chips are already being sold at a premium or advertised as such...thats best case.
> 
> Simply put. If you have 6700k and do not need MT performance = not an upgrade since single threaded is same or worse...
> 
> If you have 1700-1800x already your gaining very little as well ala not an upgrade.
> 
> If your still on AM3 or sandy/P67.
> 
> Thats an upgrade


We've got the same results between a 7700k at 5.2Ghz and my 1800x At 4Ghz....the 7700k won in single core IPC but failed to win in multicore performance, despite the huge clock gap.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> We've got the same results between a 7700k at 5.2Ghz and my 1800x At 4Ghz....the 7700k won in single core IPC but failed to win in multicore performance, despite the huge clock gap.


I think chew* means the i7-8700k is only an upgrade in multicore for i7-7700k.

For audio production I've seen the i7-8700k overtake 4GHz Ryzen 7 in multicore when both were overclocked but the i7-8700k falters in DAWbench DSP for whatever reason

http://www.scanproaudio.info/2017/10/05/first-look-at-the-intel-8700k-as-the-i7-range-gets-a-caffine-injection/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://techreport.com/review/32642/intel-core-i7-8700k-cpu-reviewed/14*
> DAWBench VI loves Intel CPUs, and lowering the sampling rate just lets the Core i7-8700K widen its lead at both buffer depths. The superb latency characteristics of Intel's client core seem to make a big difference in this benchmark.


Also for the most part MP3 encoding & WAV to FLAC is singlethreaded, i7-7700k was faster than any other CPU for that until i7-8700k.

Also if you haven't switched from Winrar to 7zip... you aren't making use of multicore nearly as much


----------



## miklkit

Dunno about anyone else but my gaming experiences are great. This 1700 gets about the same frame rates at 1440P as my FX got at 1080P. Then it does quite well at H264 encoding as well, so it's a win/win for me, especially as I only have just over $700 dollars into it so far.

It seems the 8700K is $380 all by itself. Ouch!


----------



## hurricane28

I feel the same and i "only" haveR5 1600 @ 3.95 GHz. There simply is no comparison between my 8350 and my current R5 1600. Not even when i clocked my FX to 5 GHz, there is still no comparison in games or any other application.

Especially for the price the R5 1600 is the clear winner imo. The 16 cores CPU's are faster but not that much to justify the much higher cost. Even at rendering there isn't an huge improvement over the R5 1600.


----------



## AlphaC

You two are using a faulty frame of reference, which is the FX series CPUs. If you had used i7-2600k @ 5GHz, i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz+ , i7-4790k @ 4.7GHz+ , i7-6700k @ 4.7GHz+ then it would be a different conclusion probably as far as a drastic difference , if you're CPU bound. Moving to 1440p lessens the CPU differences , as does dropping GPU below GTX 1060 level performance.

Ryzen 5 & 7 is about on par with i7 4790K @ 4.5GHz single-threaded and in terms of 1% low frames.

https://www.techspot.com/review/1474-ryzen-vs-older-budget-cpus/page4.html

https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3076-intel-i7-8700k-review-vs-ryzen-streaming-gaming-overclocking/page-5
https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2822-amd-ryzen-r7-1800x-review-premiere-blender-fps-benchmarks/page-7


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, 1800X has always been a niche option for this platform. And I would not recommend it over the 1700.
> 
> 8700K, while good as it is, would not get my vote purely out of emotion and the fact that no one knows what Intel is thinking at the moment.
> 
> It's the best option for gamers right now. But is that all that we deserve from Intel for all these years? Nope. We need more as end users. The only way for them to feel the need to feed us with better performance is to boycot their products now that AMD has competitive offerings. Period.


Yup emotional reasons i get that i mean it's pretty cool that Amd is even back in the game again why i was so excited to get my hands Ryzen. Plus it's not like one is going to have a bad time with Ryzen not at all well if they picked the right parts that is


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You two are using a faulty frame of reference, which is the FX series CPUs. If you had used i7-2600k @ 5GHz, i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz+ , i7-4790k @ 4.7GHz+ , i7-6700k @ 4.7GHz+ then it would be a different conclusion probably as far as a drastic difference , if you're CPU bound. Moving to 1440p lessens the CPU differences , as does dropping GPU below GTX 1060 level performance.
> 
> Ryzen 5 & 7 is about on par with i7 4790K @ 4.5GHz single-threaded and in terms of 1% low frames.
> 
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1474-ryzen-vs-older-budget-cpus/page4.html
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3076-intel-i7-8700k-review-vs-ryzen-streaming-gaming-overclocking/page-5
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2822-amd-ryzen-r7-1800x-review-premiere-blender-fps-benchmarks/page-7


What are you talking about...? I was just comparing my previous rig to my current one.. Nothing wrong with that. Its personal experience.


----------



## ubbernewb

hopefully the 12nm has a slight IPC gain, but if not id be happy enough if they tweaked it so it could do 4.5-4.6


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You two are using a faulty frame of reference, which is the FX series CPUs. If you had used i7-2600k @ 5GHz, i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz+ , i7-4790k @ 4.7GHz+ , i7-6700k @ 4.7GHz+ then it would be a different conclusion probably as far as a drastic difference , if you're CPU bound. Moving to 1440p lessens the CPU differences , as does dropping GPU below GTX 1060 level performance.
> 
> Ryzen 5 & 7 is about on par with i7 4790K @ 4.5GHz single-threaded and in terms of 1% low frames.
> 
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1474-ryzen-vs-older-budget-cpus/page4.html
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3076-intel-i7-8700k-review-vs-ryzen-streaming-gaming-overclocking/page-5
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2822-amd-ryzen-r7-1800x-review-premiere-blender-fps-benchmarks/page-7


Going from my previous two systems (4.8GHz 3930k and 4.6GHz 6700k), that seems about right. The advantage to Ryzen (like Haswell/Broadwell-e) was in unifying my two systems into one that meets all of my needs, at a much more palatable price relative to HEDT. Of course, I always build my systems in gaming such that I will be GPU-bound; not enough to detract from the experience, but to ensure that I typically won't encounter CPU bottlenecks except in games where such bottlenecks are effectively imperceptible (CS:GO and the like). In my experience, GPU-bottlenecked systems can still exhibit a smooth and satisfactory gaming experience, but CPU-limited systems encounter more immersion-shattering frametime variances, so I never advocate that gamers who play modern AAA's run a resolution that the GPU can effectively overpower.

Still, I wouldn't necessarily call the FX a faulty frame of reference, if that is what one was using before Ryzen. It's just not directly applicable to people who were on well-clocked Intel processors. Regardless, at 1440p/144Hz using a GTX 1080/Vega 64 level of GPU power, gaming on a 4GHz Ryzen isn't perceptibly different from gaming on a 4.6GHz Skylake. I still test from time to time using the 4790k I've still got lying around, but it makes no real difference unless I artificially CPU-limit myself, but as that never improves my gaming experience, I see no reason for it outside of academic interest.


----------



## savagebunny

When I ran my 4790k @ 4.6 then I got my Ryzen system, I noticed the micro-stutter (Yes broken record talk of micro-stutter), max sustained frames etc. Enough information is out and about on the internet now since the release and I still much prefer my Ryzen over my older 4790k. Plus, I can just keep tweaking my RAM over and over, I keep gaining points in 3dmark, and keep gaining FPS in games instead of boosting more vcore and shooting for high core clock. I was too stoned last night to keep going with benchmarks, but I only did F1 2017 since I've been hooked.

Min - 13fps
Avg - 6fps
Max - 8fps

Min Frame Time - 0.37ms lower
Avg Frame Time - 0.35ms lower
Max Frame Time - 1.19ms lower



http://imgur.com/XDGQS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> When I ran my 4790k @ 4.6 then I got my Ryzen system, I noticed the micro-stutter (Yes broken record talk of micro-stutter), max sustained frames etc. Enough information is out and about on the internet now since the release and I still much prefer my Ryzen over my older 4790k. Plus, I can just keep tweaking my RAM over and over, I keep gaining points in 3dmark, and keep gaining FPS in games instead of boosting more vcore and shooting for high core clock. I was too stoned last night to keep going with benchmarks, but I only did F1 2017 since I've been hooked.
> 
> Min - 13fps
> Avg - 6fps
> Max - 8fps
> 
> Min Frame Time - 0.37ms lower
> Avg Frame Time - 0.35ms lower
> Max Frame Time - 1.19ms lower
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XDGQS


That is exactly what i experienced going from my FX to my Ryzen system. FX was holding up fine but in most games i got stutters and really bad FPS dips. With my Ryzen system i don't get much higher FPS, as i am using the same GPU, but the experience is much smoother in several games and fps doesn't dip as low anymore.

52% IPC improvement and much lower power draw and this platform isn't that much more expensive than my FX setup at the time. Its the best deal i made for a long long time. Still some issues with Ryzen tho, but still i am very impressed by the performance, certainly at the power draw.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think chew* means the i7-8700k is only an upgrade in multicore for i7-7700k.
> 
> For audio production I've seen the i7-8700k overtake 4GHz Ryzen 7 in multicore when both were overclocked but the i7-8700k falters in DAWbench DSP for whatever reason
> 
> http://www.scanproaudio.info/2017/10/05/first-look-at-the-intel-8700k-as-the-i7-range-gets-a-caffine-injection/
> Also for the most part MP3 encoding & WAV to FLAC is singlethreaded, i7-7700k was faster than any other CPU for that until i7-8700k.
> 
> Also if you haven't switched from Winrar to 7zip... you aren't making use of multicore nearly as much


Yeah. Well, the CB15 score speaks for itself.

I think the 8700k is a powerful chip, as the 7700k is.

I wanted just to point out my 1800x at 4Ghz won against a 7700k at 5Ghz (it was 5Ghz, not 5.2Ghz) when it came to real world projects (lots of different plugins) and lost with an unrealistic project with multiple instances of one plugin. To me it was quite interesting to see that core clock isn't everything, contrary to popular belief when it comes to DAWs.

I honestly thought the 7700k at 5Ghz was gonna win big time.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah. Well, the CB15 score speaks for itself.
> 
> I think the 8700k is a powerful chip, as the 7700k is.
> 
> I wanted just to point out my 1800x at 4Ghz won against a 7700k at 5Ghz (it was 5Ghz, not 5.2Ghz) when it came to real world projects (lots of different plugins) and lost with an unrealistic project with multiple instances of one plugin. To me it was quite interesting to see that core clock isn't everything, contrary to popular belief when it comes to DAWs.
> 
> I honestly thought the 7700k at 5Ghz was gonna win big time.


Interesting point for me as performance in ProTools is something I care about. I get where everyone is coming from, but I guess where I am coming from is I could techincally take back the 1700 and get the i7 8700k. The whole reason I wanted ryzen ( I game too) is because I thought it would give better multi-threaded performance than intel. Emotionally I also like having something new to play with, but if it is not the best for the money (or just 80 dollars more) than I do not want to be emotional about it. I guess the i7 8700k really isn't available now anyways. Is there a release that is expected? I only have until like the end of October if I wanted to take back the 1700 anyways. I guess I want to know that if someone was going to go out right now, price not being a factor, and buy a Ryzen 7 or i7 8700k which would you go for?
Are the boards for the 8700k more expensive? The board I have now is the Asus crosshiar vi hero. Is tthe comparable one for the 8700k similar priced?

I haven't tried overclocking my 1700 yet though I am actually going to be ordering a waterblock for it tonight.

On a different note I am having some issues. I traded out my Corsair Vengeance RGB memory for the TridentZ RGB 3200 and I am still getting the Q code 24. It just stays on 24/7.
Also, most of the time when I first boot into windows I can click on the desktop but i can not click on anything on the task bar until I Ctrl Alt Delete. This also just happened a few minutes ago after I was already using the system for awhile.
I am using the latest BIOS. Is it really recommended to go back to 0902? Is that causing my issue? Is it maybe a driver I am missing for the motherboard? I do have a green light at the top of my motherboard and the manual says it has to do with boot.

Thanks!


----------



## AlphaC

Make sure you install the AM4 chipset drivers.

https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

Also if it's your RAM giving you a problem, check the timings & bump RAM voltage to 1.35V or 1.4V. Match main timings up with the ones on the sticks and look at sub timings too.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Make sure you install the AM4 chipset drivers.
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> Also if it's your RAM giving you a problem, check the timings & bump RAM voltage to 1.35V or 1.4V. Match main timings up with the ones on the sticks and look at sub timings too.


I did install the newest AM4 chipset. Ill check the timings and change it


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> I guess I want to know that if someone was going to go out right now, price not being a factor, and buy a Ryzen 7 or i7 8700k which would you go for?


Hard to tell.

The 8700k has an outstanding IPC...if you need to run lots of plugins in a live situation I guess I would go for that one.

With my 1800x at 4Ghz In the studio, even at 256 samples latency I could run my most heaviest projects with ease and only get 50% to 60% CPU usage. No glitches whatsoever either.

Projects like:

A full song, 40+ waves Tony Maserati vocal, same amount of waves tune realtime, a TON of EQs and other FX including 2 Guitar Rig, several verbs, 10 instances of virtual sound stage, a ton of synths and TONS of samples, also several instances of Melodyne and also Ozone in the master. The peak usage is 60% and is only brief, most of the time it runs at 30%/50%

An orchestral work with 59 Kontakt instances fully loaded with the heaviest libraries around + 2 Omnisphere + 2 Zebra 2 + Tons of FX and samples. That project used 60% CPU at 512 samples on my old 3770k at 4.6Ghz and uses 40% on at 256 samples now.

Realtime oriented projects (that use less CPU) run at 64 samples without any problem. Both in FL Studio and Studio One I got the same results.

Basically I have so much headroom now that is gonna be hard to choke the CPU. (finally!!! after all these years)

After seen the 8700k reviews I don't think I regret getting my 1800x

I do regret not waiting a bit and getting a Threadripper instead (but that wasn't even on the table by the Ryzen release). Now I decided to wait until Threadripper 2 somewhere in the future. Or Ryzen 2 if the IPC bump is real good.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Make sure you install the AM4 chipset drivers.
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> Also if it's your RAM giving you a problem, check the timings & bump RAM voltage to 1.35V or 1.4V. Match main timings up with the ones on the sticks and look at sub timings too.


AM4 is the socket, i am sure you meant x370 chipset


----------



## sakae48

RMA'd my 1700X... but it's kind of pointless.. newest batch available on my dealer were 1717 while the bug were fixed after 1725









-edit-

wow.. even thou this chip probably has SEGV bug, this one... could run at 1.112v at 3.4GHz. even the RAM, it could run 3333 CL14. wow..


----------



## Tasm

Anyone going for 8700K?

My 1700 makes 4.0 GHz and i am very happy with it, but...i mostly play old-simulator games that really benefict from higher ipc, since they only use 1-2 cores, so...i am willing to go for the 8700K.


----------



## mus1mus

I won't.

The socket may end up eol before 2018 ends.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Anyone going for 8700K?
> 
> My 1700 makes 4.0 GHz and i am very happy with it, but...i mostly play old-simulator games that really benefict from higher ipc, since they only use 1-2 cores, so...i am willing to go for the 8700K.


Not going 8700k. Part of the attractiveness of AMD is their sockets are good for several years. AM4 is good til 2020. I will drop in Pinnacle Ridge in February.


----------



## Anty

I would wait for Ice Lake


----------



## ubbernewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I would wait for Ice Lake


amd ice lake?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Anyone going for 8700K?
> 
> My 1700 makes 4.0 GHz and i am very happy with it, but...i mostly play old-simulator games that really benefict from higher ipc, since they only use 1-2 cores, so...i am willing to go for the 8700K.


Not buying Intel and supporting their business practices as long as I can get the performance I need from AMD.


----------



## SaccoSVD

That's a good point. I'm not willing t support Intel after the myriad of bad business practices they did all these years. They showed their true face this year.


----------



## sakae48

I have no point by moving to 8th gen Intel. my R7 1700X is more than enough. I also don't want another problem by using a new platform.


----------



## Mega Man

that's the point, it isnt a new platform, its the same one...


----------



## sakae48

well.. yeah.. not an entirely new platform but since they need a new board... eh.. i'd like to say it "half new"


----------



## chew*

I honestly pondered it since my system is a 1080P high hz gamer only...however seeing as I already have a ton of Ryzen chips/parts lying around I might as well just toss the rig together with those parts and see how it does.

I am actually waiting on a bios fix from asrock plus watercooling parts so no real hurry.


----------



## jakemfbacon

[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Make sure you install the AM4 chipset drivers.
> 
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> Also if it's your RAM giving you a problem, check the timings & bump RAM voltage to 1.35V or 1.4V. Match main timings up with the ones on the sticks and look at sub timings too.


I installed the current x370 chipset 17.3 and it says it was installed however looking at device manager it says my processor is using driver 10.0.15063 with driver date 4/21/2009... is this just wrong or the issue?

I changed my ram frequency to 3200Mhz and timings to 16 18 18 18 38 as that is what my ram is. I left everyything else on auto as i do not know what each thing is yet. I also didnt know if I should use a DOCP profile. RAM voltage is set to 1.35V.
I also see that there are overclocking presets for the cpu and RAM on my board. not sure if I should use those. My cpu is still at stock.

I am still having the issue. I can click items on the desktop but not the task bar until I press ctrl alt delete.

I also have 16 ryzen 7's listed when expanding processors in device manager if this is correct..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Not buying Intel and supporting their business practices as long as I can get the performance I need from AMD.


+1


----------



## SaccoSVD

I only hope AMD kicks Intel's back more and more from now on until they understand.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I only hope AMD kicks Intel's back more and more from now on until they understand.


I think we may be witnessing the start of GHz Wars again but we'll see. Either way, what AMD did with Ryzen is great for the consumers.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Intel held us back on 4 cores forever....if you wanted more you had to pay a very high stupid premium. They totally screwed us as usual for years and now I hope they are really in troubles.


----------



## jakemfbacon

I think I might have fixed my issue with the task bar not working on startup... I disabled a startup process for logitech registration and it seems to be working now.

Even though it doesn't seem to be an error I would like to get Q code 24 to stop showing up. Does this ever just not show anyting? While minor, it kind of throws off the seamlessness of colors.

Is AMD overdrive not good to use? When I installed it I kept getting blue screens and looked up why and it seems like this is a common issue with AMD overdrive.

Should my processor show the correct driver in Device manager? it doesn't seem to be showing 17.3, but the AMD chipset installer says I have it installed.

Should I use BIOS 0902 or should I keep the newest one?

Edit: just kidding! Still doing the same effect issue it stopped for like 3 restarts though..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I think I might have fixed my issue with the task bar not working on startup... I disabled a startup process for logitech registration and it seems to be working now.
> 
> Even though it doesn't seem to be an error I would like to get Q code 24 to stop showing up. Does this ever just not show anyting? While minor, it kind of throws off the seamlessness of colors.
> 
> Is AMD overdrive not good to use? When I installed it I kept getting blue screens and looked up why and it seems like this is a common issue with AMD overdrive.
> 
> Should my processor show the correct driver in Device manager? it doesn't seem to be showing 17.3, but the AMD chipset installer says I have it installed.
> 
> Should I use BIOS 0902 or should I keep the newest one?
> 
> Edit: just kidding! Still doing the same effect issue it stopped for like 3 restarts though..


Do you have some kind of UI mod program such as WindowsFX?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you have some kind of UI mod program such as WindowsFX?


No I do not. I am using my old ssd from my other computer however I thought I did a clean install. I formatted the drive when installing windows. I do remember having this same issue on my previous PC though, but it wasn't doing it after awhile.

I've only installed drivers and typical programs so far like steam, chrome, office 365, corsair utlitiy engine, asus aura, etc...

startup programs are corsair ultity engine, dell display manager, java update scheduler, logitech gaming framework, logitech webcam software, onedrive, nvidia capture server proxy, realtek HD audio manager, steam , windows defender


----------



## poisson21

Q24 is just normal when in windows , nothing to be afraid of. It is the final stage of booting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I think I might have fixed my issue with the task bar not working on startup... I disabled a startup process for logitech registration and it seems to be working now.
> 
> Even though it doesn't seem to be an error I would like to get Q code 24 to stop showing up. Does this ever just not show anyting? While minor, it kind of throws off the seamlessness of colors.
> 
> Is AMD overdrive not good to use? When I installed it I kept getting blue screens and looked up why and it seems like this is a common issue with AMD overdrive.
> 
> Should my processor show the correct driver in Device manager? it doesn't seem to be showing 17.3, but the AMD chipset installer says I have it installed.
> 
> Should I use BIOS 0902 or should I keep the newest one?
> 
> Edit: just kidding! Still doing the same effect issue it stopped for like 3 restarts though..


from my understanding you cant use it with either ryzen or ryzen master ( not sure if it is 1, the other, or both )


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> Q24 is just normal when in windows , nothing to be afraid of. It is the final stage of booting.


That is my understanding but why doesn't it display for everyone with this board? Also, does it ever not display anything? Would be nicer if it booted fine it showed no code. I know that's minor but would look much better


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Anyone going for 8700K?
> 
> My 1700 makes 4.0 GHz and i am very happy with it, but...i mostly play old-simulator games that really benefict from higher ipc, since they only use 1-2 cores, so...i am willing to go for the 8700K.
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying Intel and supporting their business practices as long as I can get the performance I need from AMD.
Click to expand...

^ This. Also, I just bought this system and it's more than I really need honestly as I don't game much lately, and I was in dire need of an upgrade to my Thuban. I'm glad Intel hasn't gotten any more of my money since I bought a P4 in '02.

That said, if I were still on a pre-Sandy system at this point I would definitely want one, but AM4 is still very attractive too at this point. It may not have the value proposition it did before Coffee Lake, but the fact that it will be forward compatible with Zen 2 and Zen 3 is a great feature. If AMD can improve IPC another 10% or more and also get them clocking up above 4.5GHz with future iterations they will have pretty much caught up with single thread performance as well, while still giving more cores for the same or less dollars.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I only hope AMD kicks Intel's back more and more from now on until they understand.






AMD is doing the right thing, or at least Microcenter is.

10%+ IPC on Pinnacle Ridge ("Zen+") in Q1-Q2 2018 and they're set.


----------



## VeritronX

One interesting thing to note.. I just did a clean boot and ran firestrike, got a combined test score of 8100.. ran HWinfo and re ran firestrike and got 6900, then quit HWinfo and ran again and got 8100 again. So if you have some polling software running in the background it might help to not run that while gaming, or maybe to reduce the number of things you poll for.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I only hope AMD kicks Intel's back more and more from now on until they understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD is doing the right thing, or at least Microcenter is.
> 
> 10%+ IPC on Pinnacle Ridge ("Zen+") in Q1-Q2 2018 and they're set.
Click to expand...

Well would ya look at that...just look at it!

Still tonnes of value with AMD with those price drops, and the 8700K actually closer to $400 rather than the $360 figure thrown around in the reviews.


----------



## AlphaC

The only thing that irks me is is how much better the launchday $160 Asrock boards are on Z370 over X370...

If we get an $160 / €160 Asrock X370 Extreme4 with Dual BIOS, ALC1220, USB 3.1 gen 2 , debug LED, wifi slot, and a decent VRM (such as 8x NexFETs) it would be nice.
There's no Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K6 either. Same spiel: give it dual BIOS, ALC1220 + amp, USB 3.1 gen 2, debug LED, power/reset buttons, decent VRM (6x NexFETs or 8x NexFETs), wifi slot (not included wifi , just slot) and sell for $170 / €170 MSRP and phase out x370 Fatal1ty K4.

The X370 Taichi doesn't have the Dual BIOS of the Z370 Taichi, other than that no major gripes about its X370 version vs Z370. 12x NexFETs are still better than the 8x Fairchild Powerblock solution.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD is doing the right thing, or at least Microcenter is.
> 
> 10%+ IPC on Pinnacle Ridge ("Zen+") in Q1-Q2 2018 and they're set.


Dang! Does frys price match microcenter? And after buying it less than a week ago?


----------



## polkfan

As i said Ryzen is a great product and Amd has many advantages to ryzen from a manufacturing standpoint to easily win a price war. Lowering Prices is all Amd has to do to be the best option for 95% of users.

Really with intel not releasing budget boards it basically cripples Intel's budget I3 quad core option vs Ryzen. Have no idea why Intel is not releasing their mainstream boards it only makes Ryzen a better option for certain products.

Lets all hope for a better IMC controller next year with Pinnacle Ridge and IPC improvements with higher frequency's. IMHO Amd should be putting 100% back into Ryzen do not go back to selling their top-end CPU's for I3 prices.

I still wish i could meet everyone who made Bulldozer and slap them across the face.







as a complete and utter CPU nerd it hurt me dearly i even bought a sabertooth 990fx board before it came out i knew in the back of my head the design didn't make any darn since taking away resources sharing resources and expecting higher IPC at the same time? Heck they even shared L1 cache *** were they thinking? Anyways happy Ryzen is a safer more traditional approach.

Have to be honest for normal browsing and what not even a 60$ pentium is enough for me, gaming i can't tell much above 100fps and i love fast encode times in handbrake which even my 4790K was good enough for me, i'll be sticking with Amd for emotional reasons. I'm young at 25 and the first CPU i owned was a Celeron netburst it sucked big time even doing normal tasks was tiresome then i saved money and bought a PC with a Athlon 4800+ lets say it was a night and day difference really made me a fanboy of Amd at the time then they made the first 100$ quad core which i bought and built my first PC. If it wasn't for bulldozer i think i would be a complete blind Amd fanboy but whatever haha.


----------



## sakae48

my new chip uses lower vcore at the same clock but somehow my ambient temp keeps rising more than 30C. it's currently 34-ish inside my room without an aircon!

it seems ryzen doesnt like high heat at all. everytime i reach >71C, it will throw L0 Cache Error after like half an hour. in other word, U12P couldnt keep up with my climate.

will 240mm WC tame this thing at least to 68-ish at 3.8 at such high ambient temp? or something like R1 or D15S could do?


----------



## AlphaC

I'm reminded Nvidia's drivers for Geforce are neutered on purpose...



GTX 1080 ti


This result is drastically different than Tom's hardware & pugetsystems' Solidworks / CATIA / Maya result.


----------



## colorfuel

Hi,

Can someone tell me which CPU benchmark to use which is sensitive also to Memory speed and timings on Ryzen that I can use to compare with others?

Something not beeing AIDA64.

Gaming tests sadly wont do it, since I'm on a 290X and most reviewers/other people have faster cards and I'm mostly in a GPU limit anyway.


----------



## Nighthog

I've been testing the new Gaming 3 BIOS out and I'm getting some weird results when trying to OC my cpu clocks. I'm not getting the scores I used to get in all applications.

I'm guessing throttling but I'm unsure if it's some other bug in the f9d bios.
The scores are all over the place really for the moment but all software is reporting 4.0Ghz and CnQ is working supposedly in values reported but unsure if it "ACTUAL" real values the cpu is running.









CB15 gives 1560CB score for 4.0Ghz clocks (changing core speed down in Ryzen Master only lowers the score)
cpu-z gives ~4925multi ~431single... that single core score 0_o;
https://valid.x86.fr/tmn1j5

I've set offset +0.300V and cpu 3.950Ghz (39.5multi) in bios and then add a little when in Windows with Ryzen master to raise voltage and clock to 4.0Ghz.
Ryzen master: 1.23125V and 40multi.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Bit curious. Is anyone else running the Corsair H110I? If so what kinda of temps are you getting?

I'm running all stock settings for CPU and Tctl/Tdie in HWinfo gets to 70/50 respectively while just playing CSGO. This seems a bit on high side considering that it does not max out more than 2-4 of the cores.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> CB15 gives 1560CB score for 4.0Ghz clocks [...]


At 4.0/ 3200, your CB Score should be at least around 1770 pts. or more.

I'm getting around 1750pts on 3.9ghz 3200/CL14 on my 1700X.

Be sure to run the test with highest priority set in Task Manager and close Ryzen Master, since that seems to cost a few points aswell.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> At 4.0/ 3200, your CB Score should be at least around 1770 pts. or more.
> 
> I'm getting around 1750pts on 3.9ghz 3200/CL14 on my 1700X.
> 
> Be sure to run the test with highest priority set in Task Manager and close Ryzen Master, since that seems to cost a few points aswell.


I figured out that it was the BIOS getting &%¤&/ after all the memory tweaking and changes. I remember encountering similar stuff before.

Did a CMOS reset and stuff seems to be back to normal. I was getting 1200CB for stock clocks and clocks sticking to 3.0Ghz when I put stuff to stock before the reset. So something was wrong there.

Though I'm still not getting the right scores... (clocks are back to normal though)

edit:
It is sticking giving me awful performance... WTH...
I'm about constantly 200 points behind from where the score should be.

EDIT:

Found the issue!
Gigabyte APP software "RGB fusion" was eating constant 7% cpu cycles.
Uninstalled and things are back to normal


----------



## xzamples

I have a watercooled 1800X, any tips on what I should be OCing it to?


----------



## poah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> At 4.0/ 3200, your CB Score should be at least around 1770 pts. or more.
> 
> I'm getting around 1750pts on 3.9ghz 3200/CL14 on my 1700X.
> 
> Be sure to run the test with highest priority set in Task Manager and close Ryzen Master, since that seems to cost a few points aswell.


1713pts 3.9 2400/cl14


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> I have a watercooled 1800X, any tips on what I should be OCing it to?


You should be able to see 4.0, but if it takes anything more than 1.425 you should back off to 3.95 or 3.9.


----------



## sakae48

at least... i abandon zenstates and using bclk OC. now running 105.6 bclk and 3.72GHz cores at 1.337~1.35v. seems stable. RAM runs at 3520MHz CL16. got 68.xns latency. not bad!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> at least... i abandon zenstates and using bclk OC. now running 105.6 bclk and 3.72GHz cores at 1.337~1.35v. seems stable. RAM runs at 3520MHz CL16. got 68.xns latency. not bad!


I'm an airhead but have to say that in the tropics water cooling is better. If the temps in this room hit 30C my puter starts having a bad time


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm an airhead but have to say that in the tropics water cooling is better. If the temps in this room hit 30C my puter starts having a bad time


hmm.. 240mm AIO is good enough? i still need my BD drive so 240mm is the maximum slot available

anyway i'm running 3566 cl16 now








i'm lucky if i could reach 3600 later


----------



## SaccoSVD

A 240mm AIO is good enough....it will feel like just enough in summer I can tell (that's if you OC to 4Ghz or more)

3566 in your RAM is pretty awesome


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> A 240mm AIO is good enough....it will feel like just enough in summer I can tell (that's if you OC to 4Ghz or more)
> 
> 3566 in your RAM is pretty awesome


nah.. it's not stable enough for BOINC. keeps throwing computation error after a few hours. now running 3500 aaand i hope it's stable enough.

so, any recommendation for AIO? the one has less pump noise and less failure rate








i'll save for better cooling.. not fun to see the chip screams for help lol


----------



## SaccoSVD

I can only comment on the one I have now. (Tt water extreme 3, non RGB version)...which I am very happy with.

It's original fans aren't loud at all at 500RPM but are quite loud at 1800RPM...you start hearing then a bit from 600RPM onwards. With Noctua fans is quieter.

I guess you need to look for new AIO reviews and look for those numbers (perf/noise)...but perhaps if you wanna save money get the one I have which is a bit older now and cheaper if you can find it.

I recommend an asetek pump based AIO. The tower shaped pumps that have a reservoir on them are louder from my experience.

I would say, look for those AIOs with asetek pumps and try to find the one with the quietest fan design from reviews or opinions around.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I can only comment on the one I have now. (Tt water extreme 3, non RGB version)...which I am very happy with.
> 
> It's original fans aren't loud at all at 500RPM but are quite loud at 1800RPM...you start hearing then a bit from 600RPM onwards. With Noctua fans is quieter.
> 
> I guess you need to look for new AIO reviews and look for those numbers (perf/noise)...but perhaps if you wanna save money get the one I have which is a bit older now and cheaper if you can find it.
> 
> I recommend an asetek pump based AIO. The tower shaped pumps that have a reservoir on them are louder from my experience.
> 
> I would say, look for those AIOs with asetek pumps and try to find the one with the quietest fan design from reviews or opinions around.


thank you! i'll use my FFB1212EH fans since they're already there and has a lot of pressure. i dont really mind they screams at high load but at least they're quiet enough at 560RPM


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> thank you! i'll use my FFB1212EH fans since they're already there and has a lot of pressure. i dont really mind they screams at high load but at least they're quiet enough at 560RPM


This is the exact same I have.

https://www.amazon.de/THERMALTAKE-Water-Extreme-All-One/dp/B00N9RN8DM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1507702293&sr=8-4&keywords=thermaltake+water+3.0+ultimate


----------



## Irev

Hey fellas is it normal when OC to have a fixed vcore? and is it safe to run vcores of like 1.4v for 24/7 use?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Hey fellas is it normal when OC to have a fixed vcore? and is it safe to run vcores of like 1.4v for 24/7 use?


I'd say its safe 1.425V was even quoted, I'd try 1.35V first at 4.0 and then slowly go to 1.425V one should get 3.8-4.1ghz probably much closer to 3.8 then 4.1


----------



## Blinky7

Hello guys, I want some help.
I got a crosshair and a Ryzen 1700. My goal was to get to 4ghz 24/7 but I cant seem to be able to (barely). I would like your opinion on if my piece is below average and if I should try a 1700X or basically they are the same thing as far as binning goes.

Well, I need 1.27v for 3800 , 1.34v for 3900 and 1.4v for 3950 .
These numbers are for stability of a 3h bluray encode to x265 with handbrake (also 30mins IBT I do before starting the encode as a quick test).
I am trying to push for the last 50mhz to 4ghz but I am running out of voltage (for 24/7 safe limits) and possibly cooling. (my cooling is a Predator 360 and I reach 61c while encoding at 3950mhz).

So with the above info, do you think my piece is below average? Should I try another cpu and if so, will I have much better luck with a 1700X or it is totally random with either 1700/1700X ?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This is the exact same I have.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/THERMALTAKE-Water-Extreme-All-One/dp/B00N9RN8DM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1507702293&sr=8-4&keywords=thermaltake+water+3.0+ultimate


thanks! i found Fractal Celsius s24 but unfortunately no one selling that thing here.. i might take your recommendation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Hello guys, I want some help.
> I got a crosshair and a Ryzen 1700. My goal was to get to 4ghz 24/7 but I cant seem to be able to (barely). I would like your opinion on if my piece is below average and if I should try a 1700X or basically they are the same thing as far as binning goes.
> 
> Well, I need 1.27v for 3800 , 1.34v for 3900 and 1.4v for 3950 .
> These numbers are for stability of a 3h bluray encode to x265 with handbrake (also 30mins IBT I do before starting the encode as a quick test).
> I am trying to push for the last 50mhz to 4ghz but I am running out of voltage (for 24/7 safe limits) and possibly cooling. (my cooling is a Predator 360 and I reach 61c while encoding at 3950mhz).
> 
> So with the above info, do you think my piece is below average? Should I try another cpu and if so, will I have much better luck with a 1700X or it is totally random with either 1700/1700X ?


61C seems fine. I run about 68~74C for maybe 6 hours everyday and the rest is around 55~65C. sure there's silicone lottery but give a try. 1.42v is the maximum for daily use


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Hello guys, I want some help.
> I got a crosshair and a Ryzen 1700. My goal was to get to 4ghz 24/7 but I cant seem to be able to (barely). I would like your opinion on if my piece is below average and if I should try a 1700X or basically they are the same thing as far as binning goes.
> 
> Well, I need 1.27v for 3800 , 1.34v for 3900 and 1.4v for 3950 .
> These numbers are for stability of a 3h bluray encode to x265 with handbrake (also 30mins IBT I do before starting the encode as a quick test).
> I am trying to push for the last 50mhz to 4ghz but I am running out of voltage (for 24/7 safe limits) and possibly cooling. (my cooling is a Predator 360 and I reach 61c while encoding at 3950mhz).
> 
> So with the above info, do you think my piece is below average? Should I try another cpu and if so, will I have much better luck with a 1700X or it is totally random with either 1700/1700X ?


It is random. My 1700X needs 1.39v for 3.9Ghz. 3.925 is as far as I can safely go, so your 1700 is better than this 1700X. I understand the need to go to 4.0 but my 1700X has been dealing well with Ram so I keep it for that.
Its all part of the lottery and I honestly dont believe you'll have much more luck with a 1700X than you have with your 1700.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey guys, I know I am going around in circles here but still considering exchanging for the i7 8700k lol...
But it depends on when it will even be available. Do you guys think it will be able to be purchased soon? I could at least get the ASUS ROG Maximus X Hero motherboard on Amazon right now.

Also, has anyone recently taken a used Processor and Motherboard back to frys? Their store return policy does not say you can't as long as everything is in the box.
For some reason after using the stock cooler the top of my Ryzen 1700 looks like this... is this going to be an issue? I do not think I did anything, but for some reason it happened after using the stock cooler... I am talking about the marks on it.

Sorry for being annoying lol. I just keep going back and forth with myself.



Side not:
I am also still getting the issue where I can not click the task bar after reboot... nothing I have tried seems to work. If anyone has any ideas...Would clearing CMOS help?
I have my 1700 watercooled now with a 360 rad in the front of my 570x case and an EK supremacy evo water block.
I have it overclocked to 3.8 with 1.3v right now just with the ryzen master software. Idle temps are about 34- 35c. before overclocking they were about 30c. Is this decent or high?

thanks!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I know I am going around in circles here but still considering exchanging for the i7 8700k lol...
> But it depends on when it will even be available. Do you guys think it will be able to be purchased soon? I could at least get the ASUS ROG Maximus X Hero motherboard on Amazon right now.
> 
> Also, has anyone recently taken a used Processor and Motherboard back to frys? Their store return policy does not say you can't as long as everything is in the box.
> For some reason after using the stock cooler the top of my Ryzen 1700 looks like this... is this going to be an issue? I do not think I did anything, but for some reason it happened after using the stock cooler... I am talking about the marks on it.
> 
> Sorry for being annoying lol. I just keep going back and forth with myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Side not:
> I am also still getting the issue where I can not click the task bar after reboot... nothing I have tried seems to work. If anyone has any ideas...Would clearing CMOS help?
> I have my 1700 watercooled now with a 360 rad in the front of my 570x case and an EK supremacy evo water block.
> I have it overclocked to 3.8 with 1.3v right now just with the ryzen master software. Idle temps are about 34- 35c. before overclocking they were about 30c. Is this decent or high?
> 
> thanks!


Newegg chat has no clue regarding future shipments, but you can preorder @ bhphotovideo


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Newegg chat has no clue regarding future shipments, but you can preorder @ bhphotovideo


yeah I saw that! I might do that. I wonder how long preorders will take.
Its unfortunate it is up to $400 now, though.


----------



## VeritronX

I would expect a batch to be available in 2-3 weeks, but that doesn't mean they won't sell out immediately. The launch was supposed to be next year but was brought forward, intel probably don't have much inventory at all of those chips and they will likely continue to trickle in for the rest of the year and go to preorders / sell out within minutes of being listed in stock.


----------



## Blinky7

Turns out I need 1.48v for 4ghz to be stable in IBT/Prime/X265 so basically everywhere. Pretty huge bump in voltage compared to 1.34v for 3.9ghz

I know the safe limit is around 1.425-1.45 . Having configured P-states so it downclocks in idle and keeping temps at 71c max (IBT) , 66c in X265 , do you think I could keep it at this voltage without damage to the chip?

Also, I'm gonna try OCing my samsung B ram now, other than vSOC and vDimm is there any other that can help there?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Turns out I need 1.48v for 4ghz to be stable in IBT/Prime/X265 so basically everywhere. Pretty huge bump in voltage compared to 1.34v for 3.9ghz
> 
> I know the safe limit is around 1.425-1.45 . Having configured P-states so it downclocks in idle and keeping temps at 71c max (IBT) , 66c in X265 , do you think I could keep it at this voltage without damage to the chip?
> 
> Also, I'm gonna try OCing my samsung B ram now, other than vSOC and vDimm is there any other that can help there?


holycow.. sure it will degrade the die muuuuccchh faster than maximum recommended vcore

ProcODT helps a lot on RAM OC.

strange thing tho, I passed AIDA64 and HCI MemTest for a couple hours / passes but sometimes the system locked in black screen. DRAM LED is blinking too. i wonder why? I tried to lower the speed to 1616 14-14-14-28-1T from like 1750-ish 16-16-16-36-2T but no cure. even vSOC 1.18v + vDIMM 1.43v. weird..

-edit-

seems like something in my system doesn't like 105MHz BCLK. turned down to 104MHz and it's fine (until now)


----------



## Nighthog

All talk about degradation but I've yet to see anyone post real results from degradation going nuts with voltage.

I need to push well above 1.500V to get anything stable @ 4.0Ghz or such. I'm aware this motherboard probably doesn't really deliver the said voltage to the core but I think most people take the set limits too cautiously.

I need +0.276V offset for 3.9Ghz to run IBT AVX & Prime95 without crashes. Software usually reports 1.440-1.452V.
I need +0.300V + Ryzen Master to change stock voltage to 1.200V for some 3.95Ghz fun stability. This gives about 1.488-1.500V. (though I'll need a little more testing to be done)
Then 4.0Ghz... the max offset +0.300V and Ryzen Master minimum 1.23125V I've noted my last tries. But that's not final and I do overheat VRM trying to stress test for stability quite quick.









I got my stuff around launch and I've yet to note degradation using it with this casual overkill.


----------



## SaccoSVD

There was one port in Reddit. One Guy ran P95 for several days at 1.5v and degraded his chip (1800x I believe)...that was months ago.

Can't find it anymore.

I think 1.44v is "ok" as long as your temps are low enough, but that's the actual problem, is hard to keep your CPU at 75c with that voltage.

Also it depends, I'm running at 4.05Ghz at 1.412v now...is not stable under the heaviest IBT AVX test....but I don't care...the system didn't crash in a month under any of my normal tasks, including long render sessions. So to me those heavy pounding stress tests help you find the weak point but I don't hammer my system until it can pass the heaviest one running for hours. Is a matter of choice for some of us.


----------



## schubaltz

anyone tried the new 3dmark timespy extreme yet? just wondering what instruction set is being used by default cause it's definitely not avx2. I'm using the 1700 @ 3.8ghz btw.

defaullt cpu score
auto - 3598

custom cpu score
avx2 - 4101
avxfma - 3913
sse3 - 2928

forgot to log my avx512 score but it's definitely higher than auto, around 4k+ also


----------



## Fabonomics

Strange anomaly occurred today. I come home from work and check hwmonitor before launching a game. Noticed that the core speed hit a max of 4.568 even though the 1800x is manually set to 4.241. No idea why but I haven't been able to replicate this. I'm thinking it's hwmonitor. Any ideas?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabonomics*
> 
> Strange anomaly occurred today. I come home from work and check hwmonitor before launching a game. Noticed that the core speed hit a max of 4.568 even though the 1800x is manually set to 4.241. No idea why but I haven't been able to replicate this. I'm thinking it's hwmonitor. Any ideas?


How could you achieve 4.25Ghz on your 1800x anyway? First time I see that.

Can I see all your settings?


----------



## bardacuda

Silicon lottery + over 1.5V...I could see it happening.


----------



## Fabonomics

Here are photos of my settings. Hardware is Asus crosshair vi hero w/wifi, corsair vengeance 3000mhz 2x8gb, corsair hx850i psu and corsair cm650 psu, 2x sapphire nitro fury. Custom waterchiller loop with water temp at 5.6 degree Celsius. Been running 4.25ghz 24/7 for a month now with no issues thus far.

https://valid.x86.fr/yrhei8


----------



## cssorkinman

Software misread


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How could you achieve 4.25Ghz on your 1800x anyway? First time I see that.
> 
> Can I see all your settings?


4.2 is realistic cold I was running prime 95 @ 4.3 with 1.4v on phase change ( -30C range loaded )

problem is phase is to cold and ticks off IMC.

need a chiller with temps set towards the positives range to avoid cold bug.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Nobody yet came up with a peltier that doesn't get as cold for PC use? Or you do need it that cold?


----------



## SaccoSVD

[quote name="Fabonomics" url="/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17560#post_26389686"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]Here are photos of my settings. Hardware is Asus crosshair vi hero w/wifi, corsair vengeance 3000mhz 2x8gb, corsair hx850i psu and corsair cm650 psu, 2x sapphire nitro fury. Custom waterchiller loop with water temp at 5.6 degree Celsius. Been running 4.25ghz 24/7 for a month now with no issues thus far.

https://valid.x86.fr/yrhei8












[/quote]

"Custom water chiller"? I want one of those. Is it any new fancy stuff? A mix between Water and Peltier?

So 1.512v there hmm...


----------



## chew*

chillers are cheaper Sacco.

Go find a used dorm room refrigerator or a used cheap AC unit.

dismantle it without damaging the condenser or evap.

Shove the coldside in a large cooler. go buy a submersible pond pump fill with 50/50 antifreeze.

insulate your lines plumb install enjoy.

might want to read up on socket insulation board will get wet. I use silicone based conformal.

home made chillers rock. I built my first one around the duron erra.

I had a 1700 dltc3 jiuhb running over 3000 MHz way back in the day.









Now i just use this....but they are custom built and not cheap but it can bolt up to anything from socket 462 to current...


----------



## polkfan

Ryzen OC
1.375V 3.9ghz fail 3nd Cinebench run
1.35V 3.8Ghz test started 8:55PM failed after 2 hours max temp 75C

Kraken X61 with Noctua NF-14 at 75% usage guessing if i push my chip to 1.375V-1.4V 3.8ghz will be stable but temps will go above 80C which is my limit that i set.

My Ryzen 1700 is kind of a dud least i can get 3200mhz stable with dual rank memory that's a plus i guess. For sure selling this CPU next year to buy a Ryzen 7 Pinnacle ridge heck even if its just a 300mhz bump over a 1800X that's still a good 500mhz from what i can get.


----------



## Fabonomics

Currently for cooling I'm using a combination of a 5000 btu window unit and a 2500 btu mini fridge. The water res is in the mini fridge that feeds the ekw pump that then goes to the CPU block. From there it feeds into 3x240mm rads that's attached to the evaporator on the ac unit. Then it leads into 20ft of coiled 3/8 copper piping in the freezer of the mini fridge and the cycle starts over. Average temp is 6-10 degree C.


----------



## AlphaC

That is pretty insane for daily running.

Is your chip a later production date? Seems the later ones clock better as per people who RMA-ed their pre week 25 chips.

Why haven't you purchased Samsung B-die yet? CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 looks to be a Hynix kit


----------



## chew*

Its either micron or he is entering the IMC gets worse cold territory.

It's why you do not see me doing to much on phase change.

Scores with 4300 but 2666 on the imc are about equal to 4000-4100 with 3200 making it just a waste of electricity not to mention ruining the boards to the point where I can not resell them.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> chillers are cheaper Sacco.
> 
> Go find a used dorm room refrigerator or a used cheap AC unit.
> 
> dismantle it without damaging the condenser or evap.
> 
> Shove the coldside in a large cooler. go buy a submersible pond pump fill with 50/50 antifreeze.
> 
> insulate your lines plumb install enjoy.
> 
> might want to read up on socket insulation board will get wet. I use silicone based conformal.
> 
> home made chillers rock. I built my first one around the duron erra.
> 
> I had a 1700 dltc3 jiuhb running over 3000 MHz way back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just use this....but they are custom built and not cheap but it can bolt up to anything from socket 462 to current...


Thanks for the info. Seems very interesting.

Must the pump run constantly? I guess this is too loud for a sound studio such as mine, but if the pump works from time to time or is not loud might give it a try. I assume will be not louder than your average small fridge.

I was wondering, what about taking apart one of these small ice maker machines and hook it to an AIO radiator so the cold bit from the machine will be away from the CPU block.

https://www.amazon.de/Eisw%C3%BCrfelmaschine-Eisw%C3%BCrfelbereiter-Icemaker-in-ROT/dp/B003Q52U1S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1507874732&sr=8-4&keywords=ice+maker


----------



## chew*

you go cold your getting condensation, 70C ambients even with 5C water = condensation.

simply just grab a glass fill with water and ice. if condensation forms in 30 minutes in your house.....you will have condensation.

His unit is probably quiet. Pump only needs to run if system is running.

My single stage is not quiet. Direct IHS cooling with phase requires an aggressive condenser and condenser cooling. Not to mention this unit has a rotary compressor which is annoying.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mhhh...so even if I seal the CPU/MOBO area, which probably introduces other problems I guess (blocking air from reaching the VRM) I would have condensation in the radiator if say. I somehow connect it to the cold plate from an ice maker unit.

So I would have to put the radiator away from the PC case. Now, with long hoses I could even put the radiator inside the damn ice maker. Which seems like a very elegant solution. Also I could probably regulate the temperature.

Those machines are really silent as I remember from a friend. I could trade that for my radiators fans any day.

Is it a crazy idea?

Those things look like made for a radiator on top of the cold plate. look:






You could also make ice out of all the condensated air (lol)


----------



## chew*

Many ways to do it.

I use silicone conformal so I can run my board bare. I just let the water go on it.

I usually build a small dam of eraser to keep it where I want it and just dab it up with a towel when I use my phase change.


----------



## Fabonomics

I have dielectric grease around the socket and the block. Condensation is my enemy atm but solid so far. Those humid days worry me though in the south. Any who here are my latest results.4.316ghz


----------



## chew*

fabonomics.

I highly recommend silicone conformal.

pcb makers use it specifically for PCBs when condensation may be an issue.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabonomics*
> 
> I have dielectric grease around the socket and the block. Condensation is my enemy atm but solid so far. Those humid days worry me though in the south. Any who here are my latest results.4.366ghz


What results? Can you post hardwareinfo64 sceen plz? This looks very impressive indeed.

Can you run benches with this setup?


----------



## mus1mus

These chips love cold.

Ice Bucket for benching can actually net you around 4.3 as well.


----------



## _Chimera

Hey guys, joined the club a couple of days ago. Here is my hardware:

Asus PRIME B350-PLUS
AMD Ryzen 7 1700
16Gb G.Skill FlareX 3200MHz CL14
Samsung 960 EVO 250Gb NVMe M.2 PCI-E
MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X 6Gb

I have the Ryzen 1700 at 3.6GHz 24/7 stable with ~1.2V (I use voltage differential, that's what CPU-Z reads when at full load) and the RAM at 3200 MHz also 24/7 stable. Will try to push to 3.8Ghz this weekend. The funny thing is I'm using the stock cooler that came with the R7 1700 and temps are pretty nice, 72ºC max temps while benching and around 38-40 while idle. There's always time to buy an aftermarket cooler but I'm very satisfied with the stock one, and it's much smaller than tower coolers too.

It's a nice change coming from the useless intel's stock coolers









Impressed with Ryzen so far


----------



## poah

What sort of VRM's are people getting on B350 board. I'm getting 71-73C when video rendering and protein folding (proper protein structure calculations from data) so CPU is maxed out

Running 1700 @ 3.9 GHZ 1.325v NB 0.9 ram set to auto. case is well vented with three 120 at the front and one 120 at the rear (exhaust).


----------



## sakae48

my system gets even weirder everyday.. I can't POST on DOCP 3200 but I could POST on Standard 3200. It was fine yesterday. is this related to IMC, RAM itself, or mainboard?









I still running HCI MemTest now. let's see if there's an error or not


----------



## _Chimera

The Prime B350-PLUS has a 4+2 phase design (I think?), the VRM heatsinks didn't feel very hot after a couple hours of stress testing, but maybe that's because of the "blow-down" CPU cooler (I'm using stock).

It wouldn't surprise me if a down blowing cooler favors stability with Ryzen due to better VRM temps and, subsequently, less throttling.

Not an expert by any means since my purchase is very recent, so I could be wrong.


----------



## poah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera*
> 
> The Prime B350-PLUS has a 4+2 phase design (I think?), the VRM heatsinks didn't feel very hot after a couple hours of stress testing, but maybe that's because of the "blow-down" CPU cooler (I'm using stock).
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if a down blowing cooler favors stability with Ryzen due to better VRM temps and, subsequently, less throttling.
> 
> Not an expert by any means since my purchase is very recent, so I could be wrong.


Yeah that's what I've read just wondered how normal my temps sounded


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> my system gets even weirder everyday.. I can't POST on DOCP 3200 but I could POST on Standard 3200. It was fine yesterday. is this related to IMC, RAM itself, or mainboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still running HCI MemTest now. let's see if there's an error or not


On gigabyte I see XMP/DOCP is NO NO if you want everything from your memory.

XMP disabled and going manual works the best I've seen. That means I either settle for max 2933 with crappy sub timings with tweaked XMP or possibly much tighter @3200Mhz when fully manual tuning.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> On gigabyte I see XMP/DOCP is NO NO if you want everything from your memory.
> 
> XMP disabled and going manual works the best I've seen. That means I either settle for max 2933 with crappy sub timings with tweaked XMP or possibly much tighter @3200Mhz when fully manual tuning.


yup.. I run Standard 3333 using Stilt's UHQ Fast B-Die timing and daaaaaymm it's faster than 3550 without subtiming optimization!


----------



## Fabonomics

4.366 was indeed the limit of this chip. At that clock speed the system wasn't stable under moderate loads. I will try one last attempt after work at getting the system stable enough to run benchmarks. 4.25 seems to be the sweet spot for 24/7 use with current cooling. Not sure what the production date is but will check later. I did purchase the processor last month. Here are some scores running at the 4.25ghz. As for noise the system is quiet. I do have a aux fan from a cars radiator attached to the evaporator controlled by pwm that can get noisy. I only use this though to prevent the evaporator from freezing up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabonomics*
> 
> 4.366 was indeed the limit of this chip. At that clock speed the system wasn't stable under moderate loads. I will try one last attempt after work at getting the system stable enough to run benchmarks. 4.25 seems to be the sweet spot for 24/7 use with current cooling. Not sure what the production date is but will check later. I did purchase the processor last month. Here are some scores running at the 4.25ghz. As for noise the system is quiet. I do have a aux fan from a cars radiator attached to the evaporator controlled by pwm that can get noisy. I only use this though to prevent the evaporator from freezing up.


Amazing clock man, did you try Time Spy extreme yet?


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yup.. I run Standard 3333 using Stilt's UHQ Fast B-Die timing and daaaaaymm it's faster than 3550 without subtiming optimization!


Do you know anything besides Aida64 to measure/bench memory?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yup.. I run Standard 3333 using Stilt's UHQ Fast B-Die timing and daaaaaymm it's faster than 3550 without subtiming optimization!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anything besides Aida64 to measure/bench memory?
Click to expand...

Lots of benches have memory testing as part of their suite. Sandra, Geekbench,passmark PT, etc. Maxxmem is another one , but it's wonky as all get out.


----------



## Keyan93

1.5V for daily usage ? no thanks!

I feel great at 4050mhz (40.50x) at 1.35v LLC4 (1.337v under heavy load) with 3333mhz FAST the stilt timinigs!

1805 Cinebench









(performance bias disabled)


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> 1.5V for daily usage ? no thanks!
> 
> I feel great at 4050mhz (40.05x) at 1.35v LLC4 (1.337v under heavy load) with 3333mhz FAST the stilt timinigs!
> 
> 1805 Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (performance bias disabled)






Impressive clock at that voltage. I only wouldn't recommend using LLC level 4 for 24/7 usage because of the high voltage spikes when the load drops. You can seriously damage your vrm's.

Assuming you are on Asus crosshair 6 hero motherboard.

That, and i would run memtest for longer perhaps overnight in order to be certain that your ram is stable. At least do 1000%. Most crashes occur at 3 or 400%.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> Impressive clock at that voltage. I only wouldn't recommend using LLC level 4 for 24/7 usage because of the high voltage spikes when the load drops. You can seriously damage your vrm's.
> 
> Assuming you are on Asus crosshair 6 hero motherboard.
> 
> That, and i would run memtest for longer perhaps overnight in order to be certain that your ram is stable. At least do 1000%. Most crashes occur at 3 or 400%.


Thanks for the hits!

I will try right now 2 hours of Realbench with same 1.35v but LLC3... I have also set Power Phase Control to extreme, so all VRM will be active with same load!

After that test I will try another memtest for 1000%, hoping no errors...

Motherboard is an Asus X370-Prime PRO.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Thanks for the hits!
> 
> I will try right now 2 hours of Realbench with same 1.35v but LLC3... I have also set Power Phase Control to extreme, so all VRM will be active with same load!
> 
> After that test I will try another memtest for 1000%, hoping no errors...
> 
> Motherboard is an Asus X370-Prime PRO.


Sounds like a good plan man. You don't need more than LLC level 3 and if you do your vcore is not set correctly to begin with. You can play with different Digi+ settings, i noticed that increasing the response time to 500 MHz on the vrm's can increase stability too but you suffer a little on efficiency tho.

Keep an eye on temps tho.

Good luck


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sounds like a good plan man. You don't need more than LLC level 3 and if you do your vcore is not set correctly to begin with. You can play with different Digi+ settings, i noticed that increasing the response time to 500 MHz on the vrm's can increase stability too but you suffer a little on efficiency tho.
> 
> Keep an eye on temps tho.
> 
> Good luck


*Black screen at 55 minutes of testing!* (Realbench 2 hours, 16gb of ram).
So 1.35V works with LLC4 and not with LLC3.
I can try 1.36v LLC3, what do you think is better ?

Or I can try 1.35v LLC3 but manual switching frequency at 500 khz, as you suggested...

Under stress max temp was 76°, I'm very happy!

In the bios as of now, switching frequency is set to auto, and I feel more secure with this setting then manual for daily usage.

Also in DIGI+, The Power Phase Control and Power Duty Control are set to Extreme. TPD is set to 100% (because I don't see any difference vs 130/140% in performance or stability).

My case is a Fractal Design R5 with 3x GP14 Dynamic FAN as intake, and only one exhaust wich is the Corsair H80iv2 Radiator (2x fan).

This is a picture of the pc with my cat on it


----------



## Anty

But did you try OCCT or IBT with avx?
I can run 4GHz with 1.36 LLC3 in "normal cases" but those two apps are killers - they drop voltage to instability region.

Cat enjoys heat in his ass


----------



## chew*

That cat crashed you. Damn thing blocking exhaust. Mine is a pain in the azz to.

Walk around looking at hardware. What can i static kill today


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> But did you try OCCT or IBT with avx?
> I can run 4GHz with 1.36 LLC3 in "normal cases" but those two apps are killers - they drop voltage to instability region.
> 
> Cat enjoys heat in his ass


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That cat crashed you. Damn thing blocking exhaust. Mine is a pain in the azz to.
> 
> Walk around looking at hardware. What can i static kill today


Ahahah, u guys killed me









After like 90 minutes, again black screen!
So 1.3625V LLC3 is not stable... probably will be at 1.3685v LLC3 (test with realbench starting now).

So the hard question is... is better going 1.35V LLC4 or 1.3685v LLC3 (if stable)??

Often I do IBT AVX at 10 runs Very High, and I have no problem... Realbench is harder then IBT AVX with that settings (never tried maximum).
I don't like OCCT because I think is really really too much stress, I never reach that level with gaming or some video editing like (my summer vacancies.mov).

When overclocking at 40.00x, to be stable with OCCT (2 hours) I have to add like 1 extra step to the stable vcore with Realbench.

So IMHO. for the usage of this PC, I want to be RS with Realbench or IBT AVX and not with OCCT.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> *Black screen at 55 minutes of testing!* (Realbench 2 hours, 16gb of ram).
> So 1.35V works with LLC4 and not with LLC3.
> I can try 1.36v LLC3, what do you think is better ?
> 
> Or I can try 1.35v LLC3 but manual switching frequency at 500 khz, as you suggested...
> 
> Under stress max temp was 76°, I'm very happy!
> 
> In the bios as of now, switching frequency is set to auto, and I feel more secure with this setting then manual for daily usage.
> 
> Also in DIGI+, The Power Phase Control and Power Duty Control are set to Extreme. TPD is set to 100% (because I don't see any difference vs 130/140% in performance or stability).
> 
> My case is a Fractal Design R5 with 3x GP14 Dynamic FAN as intake, and only one exhaust wich is the Corsair H80iv2 Radiator (2x fan).
> 
> This is a picture of the pc with my cat on it


Its up to you man, i personally won't use LLC level 4 for long periods of time, not even when benching to be honest. I can't afford a new board so if i break it i have a problem lol. LLC level 3 is fine, C6H has very good vrm's and i never ever seen them even work hard regarding temps.

I set power phases to extreme on everything, its the first thing i do actually, never tested any lower but i know it works because it was present at my previous 990 FX rig and it worked. TDP i set to 140%.

Settings can differ from each setup man, its like you have to find your sweet spot. Only keep and eye on temps and volts.

I hope you have good dust filters installed because of all the cat hair









BTW, IBT AVX is an outdated stress test program, i have more faith in Realbench or a couple of runs of Cinebench than IBT AVX. Yesterday i did testing and was IBT AVX stable at very high for 10 runs but i crashed in Time spy extreme..


----------



## SaccoSVD

LLC4 is ok. LLC5 is the one I prefer to stay away from.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> LLC4 is ok. LLC5 is the one I prefer to stay away from.


No it is not.. Stop spreading this misinformation plz..

Don't take it from me tho, but take if from an Asus engineer and pro overclocker instead: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

Its all in there.


----------



## Mega Man

I would be less concerned about the board and more about the chip.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah the chip too. I don't recommend using much higher than around 1.350 Vcore and no higher than LLC level 3 based on what i've read and understand from this.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No it is not.. Stop spreading this misinformation plz..
> 
> Don't take it from me tho, but take if from an Asus engineer and pro overclocker instead: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> 
> Its all in there.


Yes I've read that, specially Raja's post. He:

1) Mentioned LLC5 had a peak, 1.47v from 1.4v (that is not a 1.6v or 1.7v peak)

2) He measured at the MOBO socket...no way to know what happens on the CPU

3) He didn't measure at LLC4

I don't agree or disagree with anyone, other people has been testing LLC a lot discussing over the PRIMEX370PRO board about this.

I just see the data and yes LLC4 probably has a peak too, but not as bad as LLC5...how much? well, why didn't anyone really went into this in 100% full depth? there are bits of information here and there....one Pro LLC5 other against it.

I'm not either Pro LLC5 or against LLC5....My personal decision is to stay away from it.

LLC3 is also good IMHO, that's what I almost always recommend.

So please stop forcing your take on this upon anyone. Did you know other people also tested? Did you know a guy called Lermite also tested with a scope and found no peaks?

The point is to take EVERYTHING with a grain of salt.

In the past some guy told me, "Don't use LLC5 on your P8Z77V_LX...your MOBO is gonna go up in smoke"

Guess what? in 6 years overclocked to the limit the board didn't die (neither the CPU) and I could just sell them both.


----------



## Keyan93

So, there are a lot of interesting opionion about going with higher clock and lower LLC vs lower clock and higher LLC...

Anyway, passed memtest 800%! Really happy for this ram!








https://ibb.co/bXkDtw

Now I have only to choice between 1.35V LLC4 vs 1.375v LLC3....
I have also failed 1.368v LLC3

So the point of the problem is: for the cpu is worst 1.375v at idle with smaller peak with LLC3 or is better 1.35v at idle with more peak under load LLC4?









P.s. soc is 1.1v LLC1
P.S.2 dust filter are very good


----------



## SaccoSVD

1.375 and LLC3 is perfectly fine.


----------



## miklkit

Yes. You are running the same overall voltage either way. Less LLC means less spikes but more vdroop. More LLC means bigger spikes and less vdroop. I go with less LLC and more vdroop. In my system it runs at 1.375v under a light load and 1.356v under 100% loads and I'm fine with that much vdroop.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 1.375 and LLC3 is perfectly fine.


Ok.. and switching frequency auto or manual at 500khz?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Ok.. and switching frequency auto or manual at 500khz?


Here my switching freq is at auto. I don't have much info in that respect but we've measured the VRM temp from the back of our boards (Prime X370 Pro) and there was no noticeable temp difference between it at auto or at max freq.


----------



## The Sandman

I'll leave this here if anyone is interested in LLC and VDroop http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25260#post_26268155
I run LLC on auto for 3925MHz with 3466MHz mem and just recently tried level 1. I don't see a need for any more myself. But to each there own I guess.


----------



## Keyan93

Guys, first, I have to thanks you all for the precious information about Vcvore and LLC...

But I will give a free beer to the guy that explain this s***t.

I was happy and stable with 1.35v LLC4... but you said (and I read the opinion from the stilt and others), that LLC4 can be dangerous for the peak...
So ok, try this LLC3...

Results after an afternoon of try:
*I'm still crashing* (IN GAME LOL, not tried realbench for time, but is useless at this point) *at 1.375v with LLC3*... So WTH is going on???

Look here (data taken after 2 runs of Cinebench):



Up here... 1.35v LLC4 (1.331v under load and VVDR MAX 1.45v) ---> NO CRASH after 2 hours of realbench!!











Here... 1.375v LLC3 (1.344v under load and VVDR MAX 1.472v) ---> CRASH after 30 minutes of stupid game (anno 2205) LOL









*So, why if with LLC3 settings, with + 0.013v under load and +0.022v of VDDR MAX i'm crashing?? and not with LLC4 settings!!*









Or I'm very confused about vcore/LLC or my motherboard/cpu dosen't like LLC3 at any vcore...









P.s. Other settings are the same, nothing changed
P.s.2 VDDR MAX is the dangerous peak that are you talking about?
P.S.3 NO CAT ON THE PC


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Guys, first, I have to thanks you all for the precious information about Vcvore and LLC...
> 
> But I will give a free beer to the guy that explain this s***t.
> 
> I was happy and stable with 1.35v LLC4... but you said (and I read the opinion from the stilt and others), that LLC4 can be dangerous for the peak...
> So ok, try this LLC3...
> 
> Results after an afternoon of try:
> *I'm still crashing* (IN GAME LOL, not tried realbench for time, but is useless at this point) *at 1.375v with LLC3*... So WTH is going on???
> 
> Look here (data taken after 2 runs of Cinebench):
> 
> 
> 
> Up here... 1.35v LLC4 (1.331v under load and VVDR MAX 1.45v) ---> NO CRASH after 2 hours of realbench!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here... 1.375v LLC3 (1.344v under load and VVDR MAX 1.472v) ---> CRASH after 30 minutes of stupid game (anno 2205) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, why if with LLC3 settings, with + 0.013v under load and +0.022v of VDDR MAX i'm crashing?? and not with LLC4 settings!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I'm very confused about vcore/LLC or my motherboard/cpu dosen't like LLC3 at any vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Other settings are the same, nothing changed
> P.s.2 VDDR MAX is the dangerous peak that are you talking about?
> P.S.3 NO CAT ON THE PC


but that is why the board has "lots" of phases and solid caps, to hold the Vdroop and not actually spiking, that is why is called LLC which is Load line Calibration, but yeah in the real world application you would see a spike in voltage, but not actually that dangerous cuz is not spiking to 1.5 or 1.6

IF it is spiking that high then the board lacks of quality and counts of phases and solid caps, which board is not build to overclock "that high"

but don't take it from me, I'll take whatever opinion other guys have...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Guys, first, I have to thanks you all for the precious information about Vcvore and LLC...
> 
> But I will give a free beer to the guy that explain this s***t.
> 
> I was happy and stable with 1.35v LLC4... but you said (and I read the opinion from the stilt and others), that LLC4 can be dangerous for the peak...
> So ok, try this LLC3...
> 
> Results after an afternoon of try:
> *I'm still crashing* (IN GAME LOL, not tried realbench for time, but is useless at this point) *at 1.375v with LLC3*... So WTH is going on???
> 
> Look here (data taken after 2 runs of Cinebench):
> 
> 
> 
> Up here... 1.35v LLC4 (1.331v under load and VVDR MAX 1.45v) ---> NO CRASH after 2 hours of realbench!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here... 1.375v LLC3 (1.344v under load and VVDR MAX 1.472v) ---> CRASH after 30 minutes of stupid game (anno 2205) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, why if with LLC3 settings, with + 0.013v under load and +0.022v of VDDR MAX i'm crashing?? and not with LLC4 settings!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I'm very confused about vcore/LLC or my motherboard/cpu dosen't like LLC3 at any vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Other settings are the same, nothing changed
> P.s.2 VDDR MAX is the dangerous peak that are you talking about?
> P.S.3 NO CAT ON THE PC


That is indeed weird. Your vdroop at LLC3 is a higher vcore than 1.331v at LLC4 yet LLC3 crashes.

Do you have the power phase set to Extreme?


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> *That is indeed weird.* Your vdroop at LLC3 is a higher vcore than 1.331v at LLC4 yet LLC3 crashes.
> 
> Do you have the power phase set to Extreme?


Yes totally weird! With this data I also expect to crash at LLC4 and not at LLC3... but it's not in real fact!

Power Phase Control and Duty Phase Control (also for cpu and soc) are already set to EXTREME.
TDP is 100% for cpu and soc. Vsoc is 1.100v at LLC1.

Switching frequency is set to auto for cpu and soc.

This are my settings right now for 1.35v at LLC4 (in the other config ... same settings but different LLC3 and 1.375v)
    

I can try to flash the modded 0902 bios in this forum if can help...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Yes totally weird! With this data I also expect to crash at LLC4 and not at LLC3... but it's not in real fact!
> 
> Power Phase Control and Duty Phase Control (also for cpu and soc) are already set to EXTREME.
> TDP is 100% for cpu and soc. Vsoc is 1.100v at LLC1.
> 
> Switching frequency is set to auto for cpu and soc.
> 
> This are my settings right now for 1.35v at LLC4 (in the other config ... same settings but different LLC3 and 1.375v)
> 
> 
> I can try to flash the modded 0902 bios in this forum if can help...


Set CPU current capability to 140%, LLC to level 3, Soc voltage to auto and auto LLC, Soc capability to the highest.


----------



## Irev

quick Q guys
*
is there much difference for gaming from ryzen 7 @3.7ghz vs ryzen 7 @3.9ghz @ 1440p?*

Im just wondering if its even worth overclocking im happy with my current 3.7ghz.... my cpu CAN hit 4ghz and ive run a few games done benchmarks and p95 etc and its stable but I worry that if COULD crash during something important so if I was to oc i'd stick with the totally reliable 3.9ghz.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Set CPU current capability to 140%, LLC to level 3, Soc voltage to auto and auto LLC, Soc capability to the highest.


Ok, here we go. Applied your settings and Vcore pushed to 1.36250v.

After 2 runs of Cinebench, vcore under load drops to 1.331v (same as 1.35v LLC4), so it's supposed to work and be stable...

  

Starting realbench 2 hours


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> After 2 runs of Cinebench, vcore under load drops to 1.331v (same as 1.35v LLC4), so it's supposed to work and be stable...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have a look at the difference between my Vcore and Core voltage


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> quick Q guys
> *
> is there much difference for gaming from ryzen 7 @3.7ghz vs ryzen 7 @3.9ghz @ 1440p?*
> 
> Im just wondering if its even worth overclocking im happy with my current 3.7ghz.... my cpu CAN hit 4ghz and ive run a few games done benchmarks and p95 etc and its stable but I worry that if COULD crash during something important so if I was to oc i'd stick with the totally reliable 3.9ghz.


@ 1440P? Its not worth the oc imo. 1080P is a different story though.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Set CPU current capability to 140%, LLC to level 3, Soc voltage to auto and auto LLC, Soc capability to the highest.


*FINALLY! SWEET SPOT ENGAGED! MISSION COMPLETED*
















*1.368v LLC3 (same vcore drop as 1.356v LLC4) ---> TEST PASSED!*
Max Temp 74°, MAX VDDR 1.45v









*So the key of the problem was probably the TPD not set to 140%*... Vsoc in auto stay at 1.1v same as manual.

Now my last target is to get stable 3466mhz ram overclock... but it's really hard with an X370 prime pro!

Here 2 screen: Hwinfo was launched at minutes 119 and not closed to see the difference with idle.




@hurricane28 Thanks you bro for the precious support!









P.s. I reported an error in the last post, I was stable at 1.356v at LLC4 and not at 1.350v. So the correct Vcore is 1.368v for LLC3 (same drop to 1.337v) and this time with your suggested settings I passed the test


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> *FINALLY! SWEET SPOT ENGAGED! MISSION COMPLITED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.368v LLC3 (same vcore drop as 1.356v LLC4) ---> TEST PASSED!*
> Max Temp 74°, MAX VDDR 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So the key of the problem was probably the TPD not set to 140%*... Vsoc in auto stay at 1.1v same as manual.
> 
> Now my last target is to get stable 3466mhz ram overclock... but it's really hard with an X370 prime pro!
> 
> Here 2 screen: Hwinfo was launched at minutes 119 and not closed to see the difference with idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28 Thanks you bro for the precious support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. I reported an error in the last post, I was stable at 1.356v at LLC4 and not at 1.350v. So the correct Vcore is 1.368v for LLC3 (same drop to 1.337v) and this time with your suggested settings I passed the test


Nice one









Glad i could help man! If you have further questions, feel free to ask any time.

Enjoy


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have a look at the difference between my Vcore and Core voltage


How do you get 3466mhz?

Are you using the stilt timings?

And I see a minimum of 1.45v for DRAM... are you using that voltage for daily ???


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad i could help man! If you have further questions, feel free to ask any time.
> 
> Enjoy












Final Cinebench Score: 1808! (No Performance Bias).


picture hosting


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Cinebench Score: 1808! (No Performance Bias).
> 
> 
> picture hosting


Nice score dude!

Keep it up


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> How do you get 3466mhz?
> 
> Are you using the stilt timings?
> 
> And I see a minimum of 1.45v for DRAM... are you using that voltage for daily ???


C6H memory preset for The Stilts 3466MHz.
If you're not aware, all the Stilts timings are at 1.4v.

What you see in my HWInfo for Dram Voltage is what the sensors report via Super IO Chip http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#



If you notice my 1.8V PLL is just as strange. Both these values are manually set to 1.4v for Dram and 1.800v for 1.8v pll in bios.

Here's a bios text file if you're interested

3925346610717_setting.txt 19k .txt file

Runs 3466MHz real nice but count on a little more Vcore over 3200MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> C6H memory preset for The Stilts 3466MHz.
> If you're not aware, all the Stilts timings are at 1.4v.
> 
> What you see in my HWInfo for Dram Voltage is what the sensors report via Super IO Chip http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice my 1.8V PLL is just as strange. Both these values are manually set to 1.4v for Dram and 1.800v for 1.8v pll in bios.
> 
> Here's a bios text file if you're interested
> 
> 3925346610717_setting.txt 19k .txt file
> 
> Runs 3466MHz real nice but count on a little more Vcore over 3200MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the info mate!

I'm actually running without any error at 3333mhz FAST the stilt at 1.355v









But, I have tried 3466mhz with your same/thestilt timings... but even at 1.4v I get error at memtest and sometimes no boot.
Probably I'm missing some settings regulation in the bios of the X370-Prime PRO. For ex, I don't have any VDDP Voltage, Dram Boot Voltage or the other DRAM settings (power phase, llc ext)...

I think that, right now, I get the best score with my setup. Hoping in the future for a better bios support to get 3466mhz!


----------



## Widde

What stilt settings would you guys recommend I try with a crosshair VI hero and Flare X 3200/CL14 memory?


----------



## Anty

Try this:


Just first load Stilt 3466 profile from BIOS, reboot and see if it works and then apply changes above.
Test, change settings if needed , repeat until stable


----------



## KJx89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad i could help man! If you have further questions, feel free to ask any time.
> 
> Enjoy


Hi, I'm here because Keyan93 suggested me to ask.
I own the RIG in my sign. Following what he done I cannot reach a stable system and I have a lot of vdrop. For example if I set 1.4250v LLC3 HWInfo shows me 1.381 under stress. Is that possible?
At 1.38v i get 1.32v that is not enough to have the system stable.
Regards
Kappa


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJx89*
> 
> Hi, I'm here because Keyan93 suggested me to ask.
> I own the RIG in my sign. Following what he done I cannot reach a stable system and I have a lot of vdrop. For example if I set 1.4250v LLC3 HWInfo shows me 1.381 under stress. Is that possible?
> At 1.38v i get 1.32v that is not enough to have the system stable.
> Regards
> Kappa


Yes that is possible.

I see you have the extreme instead of the hero, i don't know anything about the extreme but i think they work the same basically.

What are your system settings, post some screenshots of BIOS in order to help you better and get an total picture.


----------



## mus1mus

Those who have a Crosshair or any Asus + Ryzen combo,

Team OCN needs you.

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2

Run WPrime to contribute.


----------



## hurricane28

Link doesn't work yet, something went wrong with the message: "Oops! Either we broke something or you can't type. Probably the first." lol.

Will try again later and maybe participate


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks bud.


----------



## Widde

Went in and had a go at wPrime, Didnt go so well I think


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Crosshair or any Asus + Ryzen combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2
> 
> Run WPrime to contribute.


I'll give it some more in the next couple days All this is a change from 9D to A0











Also wanted to ask you, are you thinking of RMAing your chip?
1708SUT here.
One of these days I'll have to try a manual OC on ole girl. I can't believe how well yours does.








Any chance you'd be willing to share a bios text file?


----------



## poah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Cinebench Score: 1808! (No Performance Bias).


in terms of real world applications, what difference are you seeing?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Crosshair or any Asus + Ryzen combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2
> 
> Run WPrime to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it some more in the next couple days All this is a change from 9D to A0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanted to ask you, are you thinking of RMAing your chip?
> 1708SUT here.
> One of these days I'll have to try a manual OC on ole girl. I can't believe how well yours does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you'd be willing to share a bios text file?
Click to expand...

I haven't subbed yet. And might not actually.









The CPU is on the Gigabyte now. So yeah.

You might also wanna play with Performance BIAS, Task Priority and such.


----------



## Jaju123

Hi guys, I think I have the worst 1700 ever, continuing the trend after I had the worst 4770k ever. I'm getting rounding errors in Prime95 large FFT (FATAL ERROR it says) after like 20-30 minutes. The PC doesn't crash though, P95 just stops the thread from running when this happens. Currently im at 1.425v at 3.7ghz and it's still giving me these errors. Is my CPU just garbage or is there anything I can do to stabilise it? I'm also at 1.15V soc voltage and running my ram at 3333mhz cl14. The ram was stable for 5.5 hours of memtest so I don't think it's related to the RAM. Please let me know if anyone has any ideas. My PC seems stable otherwise at 1.35v and 3750 mhz the only issue seems to be these prime95 errors...


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poah*
> 
> in terms of real world applications, what difference are you seeing?


There's a noticeable difference in default settings (including ram) vs overclocked cpu and ram.

Most I see faster boot times, faster application loading and multitasking and also faster gaming!
I have an old GPU but I get more fps like +15 fps vs stock cpu/ram speed. So there's some difference.

If you are asking about 4000mhz vs 4050mhz for the cpu clock, no there's any difference probably!

IMHO I want to get the max speed as possible to stay in a safer vcore/llc, so for me the max is 4050mhz!
But in real word, the default speed will be ok for what I do everyday... but, you know, overclocking is a way of life.









Finally, for the ram, there's a huge difference between 3200 vs 2133mhz speed! Also in gaming!


----------



## miklkit

Oh yeah, there is a big difference between stock and OC with ram being the biggest difference. I'm especially impressed with how fast it does h264 encoding, but all my games run better too.

I went for long term longevity over the ultimate OC and stopped at 3.9ghz and 3020 mhz on 4 sticks of E-die ram. 3200 is not stable. I'm also impressed with this Biostar X370 GT7 motherboard. It's easy to set up and run with both Pstate and bclk overclocking. The biggest problem I had with it is that it runs 3 pin case fans at 100% all the time. It works great with 4 pin PWM fans tho. Anyone want some 3 pin fans cheap?


----------



## Keyan93

In another thread I read from "Lermite" that in LLC5, the highest peak registered is of 70mv... so from what he said, will be safe run for example at 1.38v from bios at LLC5, because in that case the max peak will be like 1.45v (1.38v + 0.07v of peak), which is a "safe" vcore.

Who agree with this theory??


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would rather use LLC3 and use more vcore at idle and let it vdroop to a required 1.38v at load.


----------



## sakae48

my board has 70mv voltage drop from VRM to the die. which means LLC5 could compensate the drop?


----------



## SaccoSVD

LLC5 successfully compensates but it over compensates (it peaks) while transitioning to idle. That is a common behaviour on every electronic system with such characteristics, which doesn't necessarily means is safe.


----------



## poah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> There's a noticeable difference in default settings (including ram) vs overclocked cpu and ram.
> 
> Finally, for the ram, there's a huge difference between 3200 vs 2133mhz speed! Also in gaming!


obviously I see a significant difference between 3.2 standard to 3.9 (going above 3.9 takes too much voltage). I see increases in OC my ram in R15 but for my real world applications of video rendering with sony vegas pro I see no difference between 2400 and 2993. ram speed doesn't affect my protein structure determination (not folding at home) at all.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poah*
> 
> obviously I see a significant difference between 3.2 standard to 3.9 (going above 3.9 takes too much voltage). I see increases in OC my ram in R15 but for my real world applications of video rendering with sony vegas pro I see no difference between 2400 and 2993. ram speed doesn't affect my protein structure determination (not folding at home) at all.


RAM performance boosts are a bit exaggerated and vary greatly depending on the situation and programs used.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poah*
> 
> obviously I see a significant difference between 3.2 standard to 3.9 (going above 3.9 takes too much voltage). I see increases in OC my ram in R15 but for my real world applications of video rendering with sony vegas pro I see no difference between 2400 and 2993. ram speed doesn't affect my protein structure determination (not folding at home) at all.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM performance boosts are a bit exaggerated and vary greatly depending on the situation and programs used.
Click to expand...

that would be far more accurate

you can easily see bonuses in work, depending on the work done.

ram disks ( say photo video editing ) or other specific scenarios, it isnt that they are exaggerated, you are reading a performance enthusiast forum, where benching matters. you will hear what helps benching

there are several games that ram is showing a huge bonus in


----------



## polkfan

Not sure but i think it matters what board one has i just remember a few years back that LLC3 was always considered the best option for most people back when i was overclocking my athlon ii x4.

I use LLC3 1.375V i think that is safe, i watched for vdroop and it really doesn't happen at that and voltage stays at 1.38V at load.


----------



## TH558

Anyone else notice an increase in performance in cinebench after windows 10 fall creators update?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Not sure but i think it matters what board one has i just remember a few years back that LLC3 was always considered the best option for most people back when i was overclocking my athlon ii x4.
> 
> I use LLC3 1.375V i think that is safe, i watched for vdroop and it really doesn't happen at that and voltage stays at 1.38V at load.


it is really poor advice to ever assume one platform is ever the same as a previous one


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is really poor advice to ever assume one platform is ever the same as a previous one


True which is i was asking.


----------



## mus1mus

https://segmentnext.com/2017/10/18/amd-ryzen-5-1600-windows-10-fall-creators-update/

have you guys seen and confirm this?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://segmentnext.com/2017/10/18/amd-ryzen-5-1600-windows-10-fall-creators-update/
> 
> have you guys seen and confirm this?


I know it was a smart idea to go with the R5 1600









But no, i didn't noticed that.

What i do notice is that Windows feels a tad snappier and boot times are also faster. Will test GTA 5 and Dirt 4 later.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Anyone else notice an increase in performance in cinebench after windows 10 fall creators update?


I think its the same than creators update:


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://segmentnext.com/2017/10/18/amd-ryzen-5-1600-windows-10-fall-creators-update/
> 
> have you guys seen and confirm this?


My R15 scores went up 20 points all i can say.

I'm guessing even Intel CPUs will see a gain as Windows 10 had stuttering issues even Microsoft admits that and they claim this fall update fixes those issues. Rumors i heard stated it was over several things.

1. Users with G-sync(me)
2. Users who owned 6+ cores(me)


----------



## colorfuel

I've gone from 1751 to 1759 in Cinenbench R15 on my [email protected] 3333/CL14.

edit: Even 1763 pts now after a few reruns. Nice.



I've never seen more than 1751 at 3.9Ghz, so there is definitively a measurable difference.

I always run my CB test set on highest priority and minimal background processes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'll give it some more in the next couple days All this is a change from 9D to A0


This was 3.9 3466 C15 from an Aug screenie on a R7 1800X.



This was 3.8GHz 3333 C14 from a July screenie on a R7 1700, but W7.



No Performance bias, OS tweaks, etc in either.


----------



## porschedrifter

1700x here
So I'm sure you guys know the answer to my question,
What is the Ryzen max temp? And is it the actual max temp with the 20c correction or is it 20 less than amd published?


----------



## spyshagg

Unfortunately, my 1800x @ 4050mhz with DDR3 3066 isn't enough to give me a steady 90fps in Pcars2 VR and some other sims.

It chokes hard and vega64 becomes starved.

here is the data with all quality settings set to low (lower draw calls). With high track and car details, its much worse.
Check the dips on the Framerate against the gpu usage in the same moment.


----------



## FlawleZ

So the Windows 10 update essentially bringing performance closer to Win7? And spyshagg, I would like to see your results with the same settings and disabling 8 threads.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> 1700x here
> So I'm sure you guys know the answer to my question,
> What is the Ryzen max temp? And is it the actual max temp with the 20c correction or is it 20 less than amd published?


95C after offset is shutdown but advise to keep it under 72C for best performance.


----------



## Alexium

Something weird happened to my Ryzen 7 1700 today. In preparation for OC, I've entered BIOS setup, set the core voltage to 1.3 V and rebooted; didn't touch anything else. The temps went up 10+ degrees so I know it must have worked. However: my Linx 0.7.0 4096 MB score is down from 180-187 GFLOPS to 140 GFLOPS (same 3200 MHz clock). I've had extended AVX throttling disabled.
Where did my GFlops go?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Something weird happened to my Ryzen 7 1700 today. In preparation for OC, I've entered BIOS setup, set the core voltage to 1.3 V and rebooted; didn't touch anything else. The temps went up 10+ degrees so I know it must have worked. However: my Linx 0.7.0 4096 MB score is down from 180-187 GFLOPS to 140 GFLOPS (same 3200 MHz clock). I've had extended AVX throttling disabled.
> Where did my GFlops go?


Once you change anything related to overclocking, XFR gets disabled. It was probably boosting above 3200 before at stock.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Once you change anything related to overclocking, XFR gets disabled. It was probably boosting above 3200 before at stock.


Under multithreaded AVX workload? It most certainly wasn't boosting above the base 3200 MHz.

In fact, the next morning after posting this question I've got the bright idea to launch CPU-Z while Linx is running, and noticed that the CPU is running at 2400-2500 MHz (24-25 multiplier) during the moments of heavy load. Rebooted to BIOS setup and set the multiplier to 32 (used to be Auto), now the CPU keeps steady 3200 MHz as expected and I get 185 GFLOPS again. The only downside is it no longer drops frequency when idle, "Minimum CPU state" is completely gone from the power plan settings, although "Cool'n'Quiet" is enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm so it was throttling then? Was it only at 2400 during the test, or was it stuck there? What were your temps?


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hmm so it was throttling then? Was it only at 2400 during the test, or was it stuck there? What were your temps?


No, the clock speed wasn't stuck, it was floating. During the test run the CPU load is 100% all the time as reported by the OS, but throttling only occurs part of the time - I assume, during the moments of heavy AVX load.
The result - 140 GFLOPS at 3.2 GHz base clock - was the same as with all BIOS settings at stock. Then I have enabled "enhanced EDC throttling" or something like that and I would get 185 GFLOPS, and then I've upped voltage from 1.06 (Auto) to 1.3 and throttling occurs again despite "enhanced EDC throttling" still being on.

The peak temps were in the 47-50 C range during all tests. Jumped to 53 C after I set a fixed multiplier and defeated throttling.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> So the Windows 10 update essentially bringing performance closer to Win7? And spyshagg, I would like to see your results with the same settings and disabling 8 threads.


Planning on doing SMT=off and 1CCX=off.

Overall cpu load during the dips sits at 20%, although I have seen it go up to 37% but never during the dips.


----------



## jajo42

I maybe fried my segfault exchange 1700 CPU which was a 1733SUS.

First OC tries with a C6H mobo where impressive, i was able to boot 4.1GHz but not stable. In the end i got stable at 3.925GHz with manual vcore 1.35V, LLC2 and vSoC 1.1V.
I saw voltages peaks in hwinfo for the board sensors with vcore 1.395V and vSoC 1.137V. realbench stable for 2 hours and OCCT linpack AVX for 1 hour.
Some hours after OC stress test the monitors went black while watching youtube. after that i tried to reset / reboot but the system did not boot.
C6H Q-code was 90 with VGA LED. After hours of testing and switching hardware i tried my old segfault CPU which i have to send back to amazon and with this the system was booting again.

Did i got a faulty CPU or could it be 1700 CPUs production week 33 and following do need much less voltage but can`t handle "higher" voltages like the one i reported?
i thought i`m more then in the safe zone if i will have no peaks over 1.4V vcore but now i`m unsure.

On wendnesday i will get another exchange CPU from amazon but now i`m in the dilemma if i should OC this one again with vcore voltage like i did on the fried one or maybe set my limit to 1.3V.
What are your thoughts? Faulty CPU or be careful with voltages on the newer batch?


----------



## dsimonovic

Hi everyone,
I would just like to post this (it's probably totally irrelevant) but might help to all of you planing and choosing parts for ryzen 1800x + taichi x370.
I am not planing to push my new build to the extreme, I am very happy with the results I achieved with almost all AUTO settings in BIOS.

I am currently running extremely stable 4.0Ghz on all cores with 1.365V. Idle temperatures around 39-41C, 60-62C under heavy load during the cpu benchmark test. Memory (Gskill 32GB, 2X16GB model# F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) running stable at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 with only loading Auto XMP profile from bios. This is more then I need and was happy to get these results so easily and stable right away. Running the newest 3.20 bios version.

Some of the parts:
Ryzen 1800X
Taichi X370
32GB (16x2) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ Gskill
Sapphire Radeon Vega 64 Limited
H110i liquid cpu cooler
2xSamsung Evo 960 (500GB and 250GB) (m.2.1 ultra using 500GB and second m.2 slot using 250GB)
EVGA 850P2 power supply

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alexium

My CPU is stuck at 2.7 GHz after trying Ryzen Master. What I've done is I increased the clock speed some in Ryzen Master and hit Apply. It requested a reboot, I agreed. Now I've got 1.3 V and 3600 MHz in BIOS (fixed 36 multiplier), but only 2700 in Windows and voltage is floating around the default values, nowhere near my 1.3 V. Tried uninstalling Ryzen Master, reinstalling, moving the clock slider some more - no dice. How can this be fixed?


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> My CPU is stuck at 2.7 GHz after trying Ryzen Master. What I've done is I increased the clock speed some in Ryzen Master and hit Apply. It requested a reboot, I agreed. Now I've got 1.3 V and 3600 MHz in BIOS (fixed 36 multiplier), but only 2700 in Windows and voltage is floating around the default values, nowhere near my 1.3 V. Tried uninstalling Ryzen Master, reinstalling, moving the clock slider some more - no dice. How can this be fixed?


I had this happen but with another piece of software.

Is your Q-CODE reading "OC" (once it enters Windows) ?

There is a service inside Windows that may be disabled to ignore software changing of the clocks.


----------



## Alexium

Trying to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> Is your Q-CODE reading "OC" (once it enters Windows) ?


What's Q-Code? If you're referring to an indicator on the motherboard, I don't have one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frikencio*
> 
> There is a service inside Windows that may be disabled to ignore software changing of the clocks.


Great idea. I looked for it in Autorun and in Task Scheduler, but didn't think about a service.


----------



## Frikencio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Trying to
> What's Q-Code? If you're referring to an indicator on the motherboard, I don't have one.
> Great idea. I looked for it in Autorun and in Task Scheduler, but didn't think about a service.


The one I needed to disable was in "services.msc" but I don't remember the name....

Just search services In the Windows Start.


----------



## Alexium

Yeah. Luckily, I have Nvidia graphics card now so any AMD stuff is CPU/chipset-related. Will check it first thing after getting home, thanks.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> My CPU is stuck at 2.7 GHz after trying Ryzen Master. What I've done is I increased the clock speed some in Ryzen Master and hit Apply. It requested a reboot, I agreed. Now I've got 1.3 V and 3600 MHz in BIOS (fixed 36 multiplier), but only 2700 in Windows and voltage is floating around the default values, nowhere near my 1.3 V. Tried uninstalling Ryzen Master, reinstalling, moving the clock slider some more - no dice. How can this be fixed?


Have a feeling its the multiplier bug. So do a bios reset and enter your custom OC again.


----------



## DocYoda

Anyone here with the crosshair vi extreme motherboard? Wanted to ask if its worth the extra over the hero


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> Have a feeling its the multiplier bug. So do a bios reset and enter your custom OC again.


That did it, thanks a lot!
Additionally, I have discovered that enabling Cool'n'Quiet triggers this behavior again (CPU stuck at 2.7 GHz), but that was not the root cause: before BIOS reset, disabling C'n'Q did no good.


----------



## Micss

Hello guys.. New here.. Just bought my PC a few days ago..

I'm running :
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Patriot Viper DDR4 @2933mhz 2x8GB
Cooler Master Liquid Cooling 120
Asus Nvidia GTX970 Turbo OC
PSU Cooler Master GX750 80+ Bronze
Aigo Crystal Tempered Glass Case
(sorry for the bad setup)

I'm running everything at default settings except for the dram..



Is it normal..?? I am really scared with the VID reading that get over 1.5v..!! And the CPU Clock hit 3898mhz.. Running idle @ 34 - 36 degree C

Thanks before.. Waiting to hear from you guys soon..


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Hello guys.. New here.. Just bought my PC a few days ago..
> 
> I'm running :
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
> MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
> Patriot Viper DDR4 @2933mhz 2x8GB
> Cooler Master Liquid Cooling 120
> Asus Nvidia GTX970 Turbo OC
> PSU Cooler Master GX750 80+ Bronze
> Aigo Crystal Tempered Glass Case
> (sorry for the bad setup)
> 
> I'm running everything at default settings except for the dram..
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal..?? I am really scared with the VID reading that get over 1.5v..!! And the CPU Clock hit 3898mhz.. Running idle @ 34 - 36 degree C
> 
> Thanks before.. Waiting to hear from you guys soon..


yes this is normal and im pretty sure VID is not an actual readout. its what the motherboard thinks your cpu should get at a specified cpu clock. what it supplies is another matter.
but you can see higher up in the chart your max is closer to 1.44 although not sure what a cpu VDD is. I use HWinfo 64.
although the bottom line is it is perfectly normal behavior. it is the chip clocking itself up higher due to XFR. to do this it pushes quite a bit more voltage through a single core kinda overshoots it to guarantee stability. this is what is supposed to happen its all normal by design. you would see much much higher temps if you were actually pushing 1.5v though your cpu.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
I currently have a 3770k running at 4.5 and 16gb of ram running at 2400 CL10.
I am thinking about a ryzen 1700 build.
My GPU is a 1080that does 2100 core.
I game at 1080p on a 144hz gsync screen

I am thinking about getting a cross hair vi and a 1700 with a nice 3200samsung b die memory kit.

But I still have a few questions.
For gaming, would ryzen be an upgrade?
Would my minimum FPS and average FPS increase?
For ipc, how would a 3.9 1700 compare to my 4.5 3770K?
Is the crosshair a good board to ride out ryzen 2.
Or when ryzen 2 launches, will there be new boards with new features?
How much improvement is expected on ryzen 2 for ipc and clock speed?

Thanks for helping out.
Cheers


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 3770k running at 4.5 and 16gb of ram running at 2400 CL10.
> I am thinking about a ryzen 1700 build.
> My GPU is a 1080that does 2100 core.
> I game at 1080p on a 144hz gsync screen
> 
> I am thinking about getting a cross hair vi and a 1700 with a nice 3200samsung b die memory kit.
> 
> But I still have a few questions.
> For gaming, would ryzen be an upgrade?
> Would my minimum FPS and average FPS increase?
> For ipc, how would a 3.9 1700 compare to my 4.5 3770K?
> Is the crosshair a good board to ride out ryzen 2.
> Or when ryzen 2 launches, will there be new boards with new features?
> How much improvement is expected on ryzen 2 for ipc and clock speed?
> 
> Thanks for helping out.
> Cheers


Your minimums would go up for sure but average frame rate for games that use 8 threads or less will be about the same if you OC the R7 to 3.9Ghz vs your 4.5Ghz OC, make sure to get 3200mhz memory like you plan.

Crosshair is a nice board also take a long look at the Taichi which is cheaper and arguably has better VRM for future Ryzen CPUs rumors are even stating more cores in future ryzen so that extra VRM boost will help overclocking.

No one really knows 100% what Ryzen 2 and 3 will bring but it should work on AM4 boards so we don't have to upgrade. If i had to guess i'd say at least a 7-10% boost in IPC with Ryzen 2 pinnacle ridge should even allow for 200-300mhz more speed.

Some games you will see a bigger advantage such as watch dogs 2, mafia 3, BF1 games that can easily use 8 cores.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> For gaming, would ryzen be an upgrade?


As 100% of reviewers have pointed out.

If you only want to use your PC for gaming and browsing then no.

The new 8700k will give you a substantial higher FPS.

The 1700/1700x/1800x only make sense if you plan to work on audio/video production apps and to render/encode video.

Gaming is good tho, but not as fast as with a 5Ghz OC 8700k


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> yes this is normal and im pretty sure VID is not an actual readout. its what the motherboard thinks your cpu should get at a specified cpu clock. what it supplies is another matter.
> but you can see higher up in the chart your max is closer to 1.44 although not sure what a cpu VDD is. I use HWinfo 64.
> although the bottom line is it is perfectly normal behavior. it is the chip clocking itself up higher due to XFR. to do this it pushes quite a bit more voltage through a single core kinda overshoots it to guarantee stability. this is what is supposed to happen its all normal by design. you would see much much higher temps if you were actually pushing 1.5v though your cpu.


Thank you so much for your explanation, i'm very relaxed now that i know it is safe..
I also wondering if it isn't normal, AMD or MSI wouldn't let it to go up to 1.5v because it can damage the CPU..
I haven't tested it yet, i'm going to start playing games and see what will happen..

Thank you again..

edit: forgot the Quote.. XD


----------



## ubbernewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> As 100% of reviewers have pointed out.
> 
> If you only want to use your PC for gaming and browsing then no.
> 
> The new 8700k will give you a substantial higher FPS.
> 
> The 1700/1700x/1800x only make sense if you plan to work on audio/video production apps and to render/encode video.
> 
> Gaming is good tho, but not as fast as with a 5Ghz OC 8700k


thing is you can get a good x370 board for like 160 or so where as the 8700k, if its anything like the 7700k cheapest board is like 229 for a decent board+Intel changes Sockets like we change our pants practicly so in a year or so have to buy new board for new intel cpu, where as am4 is the socket for ryzen for like 4 years except for thread rippers and the the thread ripper socket is probably good for 3 or 4 years too


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubbernewb*
> 
> thing is you can get a good x370 board for like 160 or so where as the 8700k, if its anything like the 7700k cheapest board is like 229 for a decent board+Intel changes Sockets like we change our pants practicly so in a year or so have to buy new board for new intel cpu, where as am4 is the socket for ryzen for like 4 years except for thread rippers and the the thread ripper socket is probably good for 3 or 4 years too


Also true.









To clarify even more. I'm on a 980ti SC and a 1800x and I feel like it games real good.

I could play Crysis 3 (almost maxed out) and Starcraft (maxed out) at 2715x1527 at over 60fps

GTAV and Tomb Raider also play like butter maxed out.

I'm sure with a 1080ti you'll get much better results.

Since he has a 144Hz Monitor I still think the best is a 8700k if he wants to play at 4K but if he wants to save some money he can live without the top FPS numbers.


----------



## ubbernewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Also true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify even more. I'm on a 980ti SC and a 1800x and I feel like it games real good.
> 
> I could play Crysis 3 (almost maxed out) and Starcraft (maxed out) at 2715x1527 at over 60fps
> 
> GTAV and Tomb Raider also play like butter maxed out.
> 
> I'm sure with a 1080ti you'll get much better results.
> 
> Since he has a 144Hz Monitor I still think the best is a 8700k if he wants to play at 4K but if he wants to save some money he can live without the top FPS numbers.


very true, for me its about the long ball, its rumored "hopefully" true that their will be a slight Zen refresh does like 4.5+ instead of 4.0 with slight ipc improvement, if that happens i will be happy as a clam


----------



## SaccoSVD

4.5+? where did you read that?

I'm waiting for Zen2. I doubt the Zen refresh will bring a lot more power....we'll see.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Was finishing off some S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat and forgot I had HWiNFO running in the background, looks like I have the fastest stock Ryzen 1800X on the planet







.


----------



## sakae48

ha.. looks like my CPU sucks so bad.. i can't do aida64 stability test even just a minute above 3.8GHz. now testing 3.8G at 1.287v

at least my 280mm rad could lower the temp to 68C. 9C lower than my U12P

black screen and dram led blinking after 30 mins.. eh..


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ha.. looks like my CPU sucks so bad.. i can't do aida64 stability test even just a minute above 3.8GHz. now testing 3.8G at 1.287v
> 
> at least my 280mm rad could lower the temp to 68C. 9C lower than my U12P
> 
> black screen and dram led blinking after 30 mins.. eh..


68 c is a lot, why don't you start fresh?

all the OC and all the settings from scratch? and I mean from scratch, try ocing the RAM first to see what can you achieve, and then MOBO and then CPU, once you have Max OC's for everything then try putting all together

try a different and better thermal paste and MAKE sure the Block is sitting properly


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Was finishing off some S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat and forgot I had HWiNFO running in the background, looks like I have the fastest stock Ryzen 1800X on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










10Ghz Boost!

Coretemp sometimes throws 200+ degrees on mine


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> 68 c is a lot, why don't you start fresh?
> 
> all the OC and all the settings from scratch? and I mean from scratch, try ocing the RAM first to see what can you achieve, and then MOBO and then CPU, once you have Max OC's for everything then try putting all together
> 
> try a different and better thermal paste and MAKE sure the Block is sitting properly


at least better than when i use the tiny 120mm tower.. i was tested it on 34C ambient. forgot to mention that









I OC'd the RAM earlier to 3333 CL14 using stilt's fast B-Die. now it's running at 3372 with the same timing.

I even backed the speed to 3200 on the same timing but eh.. no luck.. 3.9GHz needs at least 1.4v just to boot! the block is sitting properly judging from the TIM print. i flipped both rad and block 180* now. will see.. but then, it's not comparable.. i'm using it on aircon room instead of hot living room

the paste i used is Gelid GC Extreme. didn't tried BQ DC-1

----

aaannnddd L0 Cache Error appeared.. now I need to pull my system to the living room again.. blame my cat for the broken monitor (i'm using remote desktop just for the monitor right now)


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 3770k running at 4.5 and 16gb of ram running at 2400 CL10.
> I am thinking about a ryzen 1700 build.
> My GPU is a 1080that does 2100 core.
> I game at 1080p on a 144hz gsync screen
> 
> I am thinking about getting a cross hair vi and a 1700 with a nice 3200samsung b die memory kit.
> 
> But I still have a few questions.
> For gaming, would ryzen be an upgrade?
> Would my minimum FPS and average FPS increase?
> For ipc, how would a 3.9 1700 compare to my 4.5 3770K?
> Is the crosshair a good board to ride out ryzen 2.
> Or when ryzen 2 launches, will there be new boards with new features?
> How much improvement is expected on ryzen 2 for ipc and clock speed?
> 
> Thanks for helping out.
> Cheers


You might get better minimum FPS...but overall performance would probably be the same or possibly lower. Considering you have a low res high refresh monitor with that card, I'm assuming you're going for maximum framerates with lower image quality, or on games that normally run at a high fps anyway. If that's what you're after, Ryzen is not for you. That scenario will make single core IPC and frequency the main bottleneck, which you won't be able to improve on very much, even with the latest Intel.

If, however, you play more demanding games with jacked up image quality and want to do stuff in the background like have a million browser tabs open while you do video encoding/streaming or whatever, then Ryzen is perfect. The GPU will be the bottleneck in games and the other tasks won't interfere with it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 3770k running at 4.5 and 16gb of ram running at 2400 CL10.
> I am thinking about a ryzen 1700 build.
> My GPU is a 1080that does 2100 core.
> I game at 1080p on a 144hz gsync screen
> 
> I am thinking about getting a cross hair vi and a 1700 with a nice 3200samsung b die memory kit.
> 
> But I still have a few questions.
> For gaming, would ryzen be an upgrade?
> Would my minimum FPS and average FPS increase?
> For ipc, how would a 3.9 1700 compare to my 4.5 3770K?
> Is the crosshair a good board to ride out ryzen 2.
> Or when ryzen 2 launches, will there be new boards with new features?
> How much improvement is expected on ryzen 2 for ipc and clock speed?
> 
> Thanks for helping out.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> You might get better minimum FPS...but overall performance would probably be the same or possibly lower. Considering you have a low res high refresh monitor with that card, I'm assuming you're going for maximum framerates with lower image quality, or on games that normally run at a high fps anyway. If that's what you're after, Ryzen is not for you. That scenario will make single core IPC and frequency the main bottleneck, which you won't be able to improve on very much, even with the latest Intel.
> 
> If, however, you play more demanding games with jacked up image quality and want to do stuff in the background like have a million browser tabs open while you do video encoding/streaming or whatever, then Ryzen is perfect. The GPU will be the bottleneck in games and the other tasks won't interfere with it.
Click to expand...

It will depend on the game but I know he plays BF1 , I average @ 180 fps at 4150mhz on the 1800X /fury rig at low graphics settings on 64 player maps. Stock cpu is closer to 160 fps.
Single player I have averaged 198 fps for some missions with the 200 fps cap.

Example


----------



## Disturbed117

Still playing with Overclocking, For now i just slapped on an Auto OC(has been stable for 4 months now)


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Anyone else hate their Ryzen? My computer is for audio tracking and gaming. When I started the build, I thought it would be "decent" at both. I wish I had waited for Coffee Lake. One of these days I will grow up and not get influenced by advertising.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Anyone else hate their Ryzen? My computer is for audio tracking and gaming. When I started the build, I thought it would be "decent" at both. I wish I had waited for Coffee Lake. One of these days I will grow up and not get influenced by advertising.


Not very specific as to why you're so dissatisfied, so I couldn't really say with any precision. In a general sense, no, I don't hate my Ryzen in the least.


----------



## porschedrifter

Lmao, ryzen is plenty powerful for both of what you're talking about.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Anyone else hate their Ryzen? My computer is for audio tracking and gaming. When I started the build, I thought it would be "decent" at both. I wish I had waited for Coffee Lake. One of these days I will grow up and not get influenced by advertising.


Why exactly do you hate it ? Did you not read any of the reviews before you bought it ?


----------



## miklkit

How odd. Mine works fine in gaming and pulls some serious loads when encoding, and all at a reasonable price.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10Ghz Boost!
> 
> Coretemp sometimes throws 200+ degrees on mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Was finishing off some S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat and forgot I had HWiNFO running in the background, looks like I have the fastest stock Ryzen 1800X on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm getting a issue with CPU-Z benchmark, single thread will cause the bus clock to go out of whack. Noticed it now as I updated windows to 'Fall creators'

I get single thread score of *457*

This issue has been around before but then it was a gigabyte app using a single core to 100% (not this time around)


----------



## BrokenBladez

Ohhhh, this is the thread I should have posted in. My bad. From previous post -

Gigabyte Aorus X370 K7
Ryzen 1700 - 4.0 ghz
Vcore - 1.375v
Vcore SOC - 1.2v
CPU VDD18 - 1.920v
LLC - "Turbo" (Whatever Turbo means, heh)

Only ran Prime95 for a half hour, so I may not be "rock solid".

Highest Vcore I saw was 1.416v. Is that an average amount of variation from the vcore with LLC enabled?
Temps after that half hour were 68-69c

Is there a chance I could hit 4.1? Worth it?



If you can't make out that image -


http://imgur.com/z9mmy


----------



## Swaylogeezy

I hate my 1800X because the frame rates on the games I play went down. My min FPS went down in WOW, PUBG, Destiny, and more. Overwatch did not take a performance hit. I play at 2k and I get below 60 fps on almost all titles. My 4790k at 4.6 never had me under 60fps. Hopefully the next generation of ryzen will have better single core performance. I hate my 1800X because it gets to 4.0 at 1.35, but no matter how much juice it gets, I can't get over 4025 without failing 2 cores on prime 95. I know I am *****ing about a decent processor, I just hoped for more.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> I hate my 1800X because the frame rates on the games I play went down. My min FPS went down in WOW, PUBG, Destiny, and more. Overwatch did not take a performance hit. I play at 2k and I get below 60 fps on almost all titles. My 4790k at 4.6 never had me under 60fps. Hopefully the next generation of ryzen will have better single core performance. I hate my 1800X because it gets to 4.0 at 1.35, but no matter how much juice it gets, I can't get over 4025 without failing 2 cores on prime 95. I know I am *****ing about a decent processor, I just hoped for more.


Against a 4.6GHz 4790k, it was illogical to expect an increase in FPS for serial-heavy games like WoW and Destiny 2. PUBG hasn't been an issue for me relative to my 4.6Ghz 4790k; it generally runs ****e on just about anything, but performance is essentially the same for me at 1440p. WoW and Destiny both *strongly* prefer IPS, though. Given that Blizzard is the developer who made a game that runs better on AMD processors spoofed to ID as Intel, I'd never expect an AMD product to outperform an Intel processor of equal or greater value in Blizzard/Activision games. For your purposes, it would make more sense to use Coffee, though I'd say that some tuning should have you above 60FPS most of the time even in those worst-case scenarios. 60 FPS is never really a problem for me at 1440p with Ryzen; much more a GPU-limited scenario.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> I hate my 1800X because the frame rates on the games I play went down. My min FPS went down in WOW, PUBG, Destiny, and more. Overwatch did not take a performance hit. I play at 2k and I get below 60 fps on almost all titles. My 4790k at 4.6 never had me under 60fps. Hopefully the next generation of ryzen will have better single core performance. I hate my 1800X because it gets to 4.0 at 1.35, but no matter how much juice it gets, I can't get over 4025 without failing 2 cores on prime 95. I know I am *****ing about a decent processor, I just hoped for more.


Ryzen isn't known to OC past 4.1 with 100% stability been a well known fact since its release in march even Amd never showed off some magical 4.8ghz ryzen running. 4.0 is even a nice OC for Ryzen i can't even get 4.0 with 1.45V stable a user here just said he needs 1.4V to boot to 3.9 so poor overclocking shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.

As for your gaming experience Ryzen IPC is between ivy-haswell in latency sensitive based operations such as gaming and emulation so even being nice and saying Ryzen=Haswell in IPC which it doesn't in gaming you still had your 4790K OC 15% higher giving you that extra push in games that can only use 4 cores or less which today is still a lot of them and the ones you mention.

So in reality i say you downgraded in terms of CPU performance for titles that use 4 cores or less by 20-30% depending on the title.

Ryzen 3 at 3.8ghz couldn't even take a locked 4460 in games that use only 4 cores or less. Both CPU's only have 4C/4T so IPC is directly comparable






Most of the hype you might have heard was from people not understanding how to benchmark properly (and people reading or watching those reviews) to really find out what Amd's single core performance is like instead they compared a 1700 to a 7700K in titles that can easily use 6 cores or more and tried to get a IPC number which isn't how you do it since the 7700K only has 4 cores. Part of the reason why i bought Ryzen is to get real IPC numbers myself.

Lastly IPC numbers might look a bit low in latency sensitive applications and games due to CCX Latency which will always be an issue with this architecture(and more noticeable on lower core Ryzen CPU's). Now in terms of applications that aren't sensitive to this Ryzen is equal to haswell-broadwell heck i'l argue at times maybe even a tiny bit better with the 1800X beating a 10 core 6950x or setting between a 6900K-6950X at times except in cases where the app can use AVX2 then Ryzen falls behind Intel's CPUs with similar core count.

I'm not really a Intel fan as i can't stand what they did sticking with 4 cores on the mainstream for far to long but i'm also logical and i know Amd needs to improve IPC and find a way to get higher frequency's if they want to continue to please enthusiasts.






Notice how he explains how Ryzen 3 at 3.8 is better then his 4460 in general work but gaming its worse.

Issue is games that can use 3-4 cores will force the Ryzen 3 CPU to under perform do to CCX latency being a bigger issue then one would see on a Ryzen 7 or 5.

Also i said it from the beginning the Ryzen 1400 and 1500X should have been the Ryzen 3 series and Amd should have never locked SMT off but that's a different story.

Skip all that mumbo jumbo and let me just make sure you are using the latest bios and try to use the rated XMP speeds on your ram. If you are already hey if its been 30 days or less return your stuff don't keep it if you don't like it no one here will argue that a 7700K wouldn't be a better option anyways(for you) hell i'd buy the 8700K over the 1700 any day really. I want to see Amd do well but i'm for sure not a fanboy of their products used to be a long time ago until bulldozer lol


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Yeah like I said I hope the next generation of ryzen will have better single core performance. That would be great for everyone. I will be upgrading my 1080 when the next gen comes, but I doubt gpu power is my issue . I should not have even mentioned WOW as its 14 years old and I maxed it out with a 256meg AGP card and an FX-60 @ 1280x1024 back in the day. Ryzen is better than any chip I have had for work, just not play


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> yes this is normal and im pretty sure VID is not an actual readout. its what the motherboard thinks your cpu should get at a specified cpu clock. what it supplies is another matter.
> but you can see higher up in the chart your max is closer to 1.44 although not sure what a cpu VDD is. I use HWinfo 64.
> although the bottom line is it is perfectly normal behavior. it is the chip clocking itself up higher due to XFR. to do this it pushes quite a bit more voltage through a single core kinda overshoots it to guarantee stability. this is what is supposed to happen its all normal by design. you would see much much higher temps if you were actually pushing 1.5v though your cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Hello guys.. New here.. Just bought my PC a few days ago..
> 
> I'm running :
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
> MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
> Patriot Viper DDR4 @2933mhz 2x8GB
> Cooler Master Liquid Cooling 120
> Asus Nvidia GTX970 Turbo OC
> PSU Cooler Master GX750 80+ Bronze
> Aigo Crystal Tempered Glass Case
> (sorry for the bad setup)
> 
> I'm running everything at default settings except for the dram..
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal..?? I am really scared with the VID reading that get over 1.5v..!! And the CPU Clock hit 3898mhz.. Running idle @ 34 - 36 degree C
> 
> Thanks before.. Waiting to hear from you guys soon..


Oh yeah, I've playing games on it a few.. I'm wondering what is happening with my 1700x.. Is it normal to run @3.5GHz with auto settings..?? Even that the specification says 3.4GHz..?? Is it possible to run @3.8GHz with auto settings..?? Because it stays at 3.5GHz if i play games.. Never tried any benchmark though..
One more thing, is my setup good enough..?? What you guys have in mind about my setup..??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> I hate my 1800X because the frame rates on the games I play went down. My min FPS went down in WOW, PUBG, Destiny, and more. Overwatch did not take a performance hit. I play at 2k and I get below 60 fps on almost all titles. My 4790k at 4.6 never had me under 60fps. Hopefully the next generation of ryzen will have better single core performance. I hate my 1800X because it gets to 4.0 at 1.35, but no matter how much juice it gets, I can't get over 4025 without failing 2 cores on prime 95. I know I am *****ing about a decent processor, I just hoped for more.


Your 1800X seems to be underperforming in pubg compared to mine. You can pretty much ignore the maximum and average fps here but the lows should be very similar if you aren't gpu bound.

If you ignore the dip when they shrank the game area the lows are around 100 fps.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Ryzen isn't known to OC past 4.1 with 100% stability been a well known fact since its release in march even Amd never showed off some magical 4.8ghz ryzen running. 4.0 is even a nice OC for Ryzen i can't even get 4.0 with 1.45V stable a user here just said he needs 1.4V to boot to 3.9 so poor overclocking shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.
> 
> As for your gaming experience Ryzen IPC is between ivy-haswell in latency sensitive based operations such as gaming and emulation so even being nice and saying Ryzen=Haswell in IPC which it doesn't in gaming you still had your 4790K OC 15% higher giving you that extra push in games that can only use 4 cores or less which today is still a lot of them and the ones you mention.
> 
> So in reality i say you downgraded in terms of CPU performance for titles that use 4 cores or less by 20-30% depending on the title.
> 
> Ryzen 3 at 3.8ghz couldn't even take a locked 4460 in games that use only 4 cores or less. Both CPU's only have 4C/4T so IPC is directly comparable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the hype you might have heard was from people not understanding how to benchmark properly (and people reading or watching those reviews) to really find out what Amd's single core performance is like instead they compared a 1700 to a 7700K in titles that can easily use 6 cores or more and tried to get a IPC number which isn't how you do it since the 7700K only has 4 cores. Part of the reason why i bought Ryzen is to get real IPC numbers myself.
> 
> Lastly IPC numbers might look a bit low in latency sensitive applications and games due to CCX Latency which will always be an issue with this architecture(and more noticeable on lower core Ryzen CPU's). Now in terms of applications that aren't sensitive to this Ryzen is equal to haswell-broadwell heck i'l argue at times maybe even a tiny bit better with the 1800X beating a 10 core 6950x or setting between a 6900K-6950X at times except in cases where the app can use AVX2 then Ryzen falls behind Intel's CPUs with similar core count.
> 
> I'm not really a Intel fan as i can't stand what they did sticking with 4 cores on the mainstream for far to long but i'm also logical and i know Amd needs to improve IPC and find a way to get higher frequency's if they want to continue to please enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how he explains how Ryzen 3 at 3.8 is better then his 4460 in general work but gaming its worse.
> 
> Issue is games that can use 3-4 cores will force the Ryzen 3 CPU to under perform do to CCX latency being a bigger issue then one would see on a Ryzen 7 or 5.
> 
> Also i said it from the beginning the Ryzen 1400 and 1500X should have been the Ryzen 3 series and Amd should have never locked SMT off but that's a different story.
> 
> Skip all that mumbo jumbo and let me just make sure you are using the latest bios and try to use the rated XMP speeds on your ram. If you are already hey if its been 30 days or less return your stuff don't keep it if you don't like it no one here will argue that a 7700K wouldn't be a better option anyways(for you) hell i'd buy the 8700K over the 1700 any day really. I want to see Amd do well but i'm for sure not a fanboy of their products used to be a long time ago until bulldozer lol


idk but i have similar perf as a 7700k on cpu bound scenarios like clukos on LL DDR4 tweaks


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Oh yeah, I've playing games on it a few.. I'm wondering what is happening with my 1700x.. Is it normal to run @3.5GHz with auto settings..?? Even that the specification says 3.4GHz..?? Is it possible to run @3.8GHz with auto settings..?? Because it stays at 3.5GHz if i play games.. Never tried any benchmark though..
> One more thing, is my setup good enough..?? What you guys have in mind about my setup..??


your system is good IMO. 3.5GHz is the all core boost while 3.8 is single core boost. though, you'd better to go with a good tower cooler if the choice of AIO is 120mm. you can try 3.8 and see if it works well. mine won't go more than 3.8 while 3.8 uses a lot of voltage


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Your 1800X seems to be underperforming in pubg compared to mine. You can pretty much ignore the maximum and average fps here but the lows should be very similar if you aren't gpu bound.
> 
> If you ignore the dip when they shrank the game area the lows are around 100 fps.


We are playing at different resolutions on different cards. I play @1440p with a 1080.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Your 1800X seems to be underperforming in pubg compared to mine. You can pretty much ignore the maximum and average fps here but the lows should be very similar if you aren't gpu bound.
> 
> If you ignore the dip when they shrank the game area the lows are around 100 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are playing at different resolutions on different cards. I play @1440p with a 1080.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Your 1800X seems to be underperforming in pubg compared to mine. You can pretty much ignore the maximum and average fps here but the lows should be very similar if you aren't gpu bound.
> 
> If you ignore the dip when they shrank the game area the lows are around 100 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are playing at different resolutions on different cards. I play @1440p with a 1080.
Click to expand...

Even at 1080 resolution on very low graphics preset I'm almost completely gpu bound - you being at 1440 , the 1800X isn't the problem.

Example 1080 , very low graphics preset


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Even at 1080 resolution on very low graphics preset I'm almost completely gpu bound - you being at 1440 , the 1800X isn't the problem.
> 
> Example 1080 , very low graphics preset


UHH.....

Known issue with PUBG

https://forums.playbattlegrounds.com/topic/13552-excessive-gpu-usage/

Its like the character selection screen in WOW, it will use 90-100% of your GPU no matter what your settings are. Go fish


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Even at 1080 resolution on very low graphics preset I'm almost completely gpu bound - you being at 1440 , the 1800X isn't the problem.
> 
> Example 1080 , very low graphics preset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UHH.....
> 
> Known issue with PUBG
> 
> https://forums.playbattlegrounds.com/topic/13552-excessive-gpu-usage/
> 
> Its like the character selection screen in WOW, it will use 90-100% of your GPU no matter what your settings are. Go fish
Click to expand...

Alrighty then, seems you are determined to blame the 1800X . However if you believe that I am not gpu limited aren't I therefore cpu limited???









If your1800X is running a solid 4 ghz overclock, you should be pulling @ 80 FPS 1% lows if you aren't gpu limited ( should be about the same because neither of us is actually at 100% gpu usage.... right??? )

Try looking straight down at the ground and pay attention to what your cpu and gpu usage are telling you


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Yeah PUBG uses 15% of the processor. WOW is a cpu bound game and uses very little of the processor, but when it does it wants high clocks and balls single core performance. Hate was to strong a word for the 1800x. "Bummed out" should have been used


----------



## hotstocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Yeah PUBG uses 15% of the processor. WOW is a cpu bound game and uses very little of the processor, but when it does it wants high clocks and balls single core performance. Hate was to strong a word for the 1800x. "Bummed out" should have been used


Dude, I can almost guarantee your problem is memory. Get a kit of G.Skill TridentZ Samsung B-Die with the highest speed and lowest latency you can afford , then run the ram at 3333 mhz 14-14-14-14-28 and Stilts sub timings if you know what you are doing. Then your 1800X will be as fast or faster than your old setup. Ryzen is EXTREMELY ram speed/latency dependant, unlike Intel where you can throw in any old **** slow ram.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Yeah PUBG uses 15% of the processor. WOW is a cpu bound game and uses very little of the processor, but when it does it wants high clocks and balls single core performance. Hate was to strong a word for the 1800x. "Bummed out" should have been used


Ryzen is what it is - I can't see it running as poorly as you describe in pubg without something being amiss however.

I don't play WOW but I've seen it take overclocked 7700k's down to 30 fps.

I should do some clock for clock single core performance tests my Ryzen vs my 4790K . I did that with my 3770k both locked at 4.1ghz and some benches showed the Ryzen being faster by nearly 20 % . I'll post that data if i can find it.

It would be a bit hard for me to believe that at 1440P there'd be much of a difference between Ryzen and DC with that little of a clock advantage based on my experiences. Win 10 could explain part of it I suppose ( my DC is on 7) on wow, are you running win 10 on your Intel?


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> Dude, I can almost guarantee your problem is memory. Get a kit of G.Skill TridentZ Samsung B-Die with the highest speed and lowest latency you can afford , then run the ram at 3333 mhz 14-14-14-14-28 and Stilts sub timings if you know what you are doing. Then your 1800X will be as fast or faster than your old setup. Ryzen is EXTREMELY ram speed/latency dependant, unlike Intel where you can throw in any old **** slow ram.


Yeah win 10 on both systems. I would like to try some cas 14 3200 Gskill. My timings are 16-18-18-39 1t at 2933. I saw some vids showing ram made little to no difference after 2666 mhz






At 1080p, the 1080ti seems to get some decent gains with the faster ram. Damn you "Infinity Fabric!"....


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> your system is good IMO. 3.5GHz is the all core boost while 3.8 is single core boost. though, you'd better to go with a good tower cooler if the choice of AIO is 120mm. you can try 3.8 and see if it works well. mine won't go more than 3.8 while 3.8 uses a lot of voltage


Thanks.. I've just changed the clock from auto to x37.00.. So now it runs @3698MHz.. And @62C Top.. Stable, low voltage, cool enough.. I've tried changing the ratio to x38 but it won't run/back to default after restarting..
At first i was thinking to go with HeatSink type CPU Cooler.. But i want to experience how good a Liquid Cooling is, even if it is not the best Liquid Cooling.. But so far it works good enough for me.. Never touch 70C for now..
Oh yeah.. This is the screenshoot from HWMonitor..

One more thing.. I see your location is Indonesia.. Same as me..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Yeah win 10 on both systems. I would like to try some cas 14 3200 Gskill. My timings are 16-18-18-39 1t at 2933. I saw some vids showing ram made little to no difference after 2666 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1080p, the 1080ti seems to get some decent gains with the faster ram. Damn you "Infinity Fabric!"....


How stable is your CPU and how did you test this? An "stable" CPU can still game but might crash on more demanding applications. RAM speed is very important on Ryzen, especially high clock low latency can net you very nice gains.

I bought G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB 2x8 CL14 and clocked it to 3466 MHz CL14 with no problems. Most of these kits can clock at that speed with some nice timings but it also depends on your motherboard and CPU or combination of the 2.

I have Ryzen 1600 and any of my games i get very good frames and the CPU isn't breaking a sweat in combination with my GTX 970, and i am running my CPU at 3.950 GHz. So i can't imagine that its the CPU that holds you back since you run over 4 GHz with a better CPU than me.


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How stable is your CPU and how did you test this? An "stable" CPU can still game but might crash on more demanding applications. RAM speed is very important on Ryzen, especially high clock low latency can net you very nice gains.
> 
> I bought G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB 2x8 CL14 and clocked it to 3466 MHz CL14 with no problems. Most of these kits can clock at that speed with some nice timings but it also depends on your motherboard and CPU or combination of the 2.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600 and any of my games i get very good frames and the CPU isn't breaking a sweat in combination with my GTX 970, and i am running my CPU at 3.950 GHz. So i can't imagine that its the CPU that holds you back since you run over 4 GHz with a better CPU than me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How stable is your CPU and how did you test this? An "stable" CPU can still game but might crash on more demanding applications. RAM speed is very important on Ryzen, especially high clock low latency can net you very nice gains.
> 
> I bought G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB 2x8 CL14 and clocked it to 3466 MHz CL14 with no problems. Most of these kits can clock at that speed with some nice timings but it also depends on your motherboard and CPU or combination of the 2.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600 and any of my games i get very good frames and the CPU isn't breaking a sweat in combination with my GTX 970, and i am running my CPU at 3.950 GHz. So i can't imagine that its the CPU that holds you back since you run over 4 GHz with a better CPU than me.


2 hours of AIDA64, 24 hours of prime 95 small FFT, 8 hours of realbench. For my gpu I did a few hours of furmark. I have my 1080 overclocked just so I can hit 2000 mhz. I am not new to overclocking or building. I bought my first ethernet card in 1989 when I was in 8th grade. Time flys and you are there...
My system gets a daily workout recording audio tracks and running a lot of plugins, and virtual instruments. I am confident it is stable. Hopefully the 16gb per stick version of your ram will run at the the advertised timings.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> 2 hours of AIDA64, 24 hours of prime 95 small FFT, 8 hours of realbench. For my gpu I did a few hours of furmark. I have my 1080 overclocked just so I can hit 2000 mhz. I am not new to overclocking or building. I bought my first ethernet card in 1989 when I was in 8th grade. Time flys and you are there...
> My system gets a daily workout recording audio tracks and running a lot of plugins, and virtual instruments. .


If you are using Furmark, then you are new. kid kid.

Yah, gotto to get that RAM to work for ya. Speed and tight timings.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> idk but i have similar perf as a 7700k on cpu bound scenarios like clukos on LL DDR4 tweaks


Is it in games that use 4 cores or less such as city skylines and eve and a lot of other titles i'm not attacking Ryzen just saying games have been using more then 4 cores for a few years now like BF4 even i compared that game running on 4 cores vs 6 and performance went down quite a bit but i didn't gain anything from letting the game use 8 cores vs 6 unlike BF1 which scales wonderfully.

Proof that games are easily using more then 4 cores is as easy as saying the 2600K is aging much better then the 2500K.

Anyways just a rant i have as a person who likes comparing architectures and other nerdy things.


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How stable is your CPU and how did you test this? An "stable" CPU can still game but might crash on more demanding applications. RAM speed is very important on Ryzen, especially high clock low latency can net you very nice gains.
> 
> I bought G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB 2x8 CL14 and clocked it to 3466 MHz CL14 with no problems. Most of these kits can clock at that speed with some nice timings but it also depends on your motherboard and CPU or combination of the 2.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600 and any of my games i get very good frames and the CPU isn't breaking a sweat in combination with my GTX 970, and i am running my CPU at 3.950 GHz. So i can't imagine that its the CPU that holds you back since you run over 4 GHz with a better CPU than me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How stable is your CPU and how did you test this? An "stable" CPU can still game but might crash on more demanding applications. RAM speed is very important on Ryzen, especially high clock low latency can net you very nice gains.
> 
> I bought G.Skill FlareX 3200 MHz 16 GB 2x8 CL14 and clocked it to 3466 MHz CL14 with no problems. Most of these kits can clock at that speed with some nice timings but it also depends on your motherboard and CPU or combination of the 2.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600 and any of my games i get very good frames and the CPU isn't breaking a sweat in combination with my GTX 970, and i am running my CPU at 3.950 GHz. So i can't imagine that its the CPU that holds you back since you run over 4 GHz with a better CPU than me.


Ok Grandpa let me see if I can get PCmark2002 to run


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> Ok Grandpa let me see if I can get PCmark2002 to run


Actually man memory performance really does matter a lot for Ryzen i was having sutters like crazy in games that only use 3 cores such as Tropico 4 until i got my memory 100% stable then it was smooth as anything. Then i got stutters in Fallout 4 until the recent fall update and that fixed everything as i think a G-sync issue was happening even in games like skyrim i would get stutters with g-sync like every 2min now its perfect.

I understand you are having issues but its not some conspiracy in modern games like PURG ryzen does do well(maybe not as well as the 7700K at 5ghz) in that game which was even patched to use 6+ cores

Also PURG if i remember plays kind of like crap on any PC at times


----------



## Swaylogeezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Actually man memory performance really does matter a lot for Ryzen i was having sutters like crazy in games that only use 3 cores such as Tropico 4 until i got my memory 100% stable then it was smooth as anything. Then i got stutters in Fallout 4 until the recent fall update and that fixed everything as i think a G-sync issue was happening even in games like skyrim i would get stutters with g-sync like every 2min now its perfect.
> 
> I understand you are having issues but its not some conspiracy in modern games like PURG ryzen does do well(maybe not as well as the 7700K at 5ghz) in that game which was even patched to use 6+ cores
> 
> Also PURG if i remember plays kind of like crap on any PC at times


When did my memory become "unstable" ? It is slower than yours, but has not thrown up any errors.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaylogeezy*
> 
> When did my memory become "unstable" ? It is slower than yours, but has not thrown up any errors.


Fair enough man i just wanted to say that. You are running on the latest W10 OS also try a fresh install and you are running on the latest bios right?


----------



## cssorkinman

Ryzen vs Ivy single thread performance comparisons - both locked at 4.1 ghz



Added Sandy for fun - also at 4.1 ghz



EDIT : * Intels are running win 7 - Ryzen is winspy 10 - Cl 11 1600 - Sandy , CL 11 2000 on Ivy.


----------



## alminko1

Hello Guys,

I have a problem, maybe it is my Ryzen 1700. I have also an ASUS strix X370-F und Corsair 2x8 GB 3000MHZ 15cl.

So my big problem is this. My comp randomly just falls to sleep. And i mean real sleep. Keyboard goes of, monitor also, and no reset or shut down button works.
I have to plug off and then restart. It happens randomly, on idle, while playing games and the worst while rendering.

My second problem is that my corsair wont work at 15 cl. As you see in the pics only at 16 even tho i changed it manually to 15 and put it to 1.35V.

Third problem is Aura, RGB lightning function keeps hanging every day, so i gave it up trying.

And all is stock, i use DOCP Standard profile

Thank you guys


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alminko1*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a problem, maybe it is my Ryzen 1700. I have also an ASUS strix X370-F und Corsair 2x8 GB 3000MHZ 15cl.
> 
> So my big problem is this. My comp randomly just falls to sleep. And i mean real sleep. Keyboard goes of, monitor also, and no reset or shut down button works.
> I have to plug off and then restart. It happens randomly, on idle, while playing games and the worst while rendering.
> 
> My second problem is that my corsair wont work at 15 cl. As you see in the pics only at 16 even tho i changed it manually to 15 and put it to 1.35V.
> 
> Third problem is Aura, RGB lightning function keeps hanging every day, so i gave it up trying.
> 
> And all is stock, i use DOCP Standard profile
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what if, you disable the DOCP and set the timing manually? also do try fiddle the SOC voltage to 1.1v at start
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Thanks.. I've just changed the clock from auto to x37.00.. So now it runs @3698MHz.. And @62C Top.. Stable, low voltage, cool enough.. I've tried changing the ratio to x38 but it won't run/back to default after restarting..
> At first i was thinking to go with HeatSink type CPU Cooler.. But i want to experience how good a Liquid Cooling is, even if it is not the best Liquid Cooling.. But so far it works good enough for me.. Never touch 70C for now..
> Oh yeah.. This is the screenshoot from HWMonitor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing.. I see your location is Indonesia.. Same as me..


strange.. my 280mm runs at 62-ish at full load too but my front panel is darn restrictive tho. i can drop 5C just by opening the door.
my NH-U12S were maxed at 77C without aircon
and welcome! nice to see someone from the fellow country









-edit-

forgot to ask. how do you like the AIO? i want LM Pro 280 but hell, no one has the stock! i went BQ Silent Loop instead. it's hella quiet tho


----------



## alminko1

i changed to auto, and after 1 minute it went to sleep, and then restarted, after 30 minutes of YT videos it crashed again at DOCP auto


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alminko1*
> 
> i changed to auto, and after 1 minute it went to sleep, and then restarted, after 30 minutes of YT videos it crashed again at DOCP auto


hmm.. let's try to run it at standard DDR4 2133 and see?
it could be the board or RAM


----------



## alminko1

ok, i will try and let yoou know. thanks


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ryzen vs Ivy single thread performance comparisons - both locked at 4.1 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Added Sandy for fun - also at 4.1 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : * Intels are running win 7 - Ryzen is winspy 10 - Cl 11 1600 - Sandy , CL 11 2000 on Ivy.


Yeah and some of those benchmarks aren't latency sensitive and don't care much about what the other threads are doing. Try running something like emulation(do CEMU and Dolphin, PCSX2) or a CPU intensive game like City Skylines that uses around 2-3 cores.

I wish Ryzen performed like it does in R15 in everything but it doesn't.

Latency sensitive Ivy..................Ryzen......Haswell

Basically what i encountered on throughput based tests i've actually seen the 1800X come ahead a 6900K at times but in tasks that don't care much about latency such as tasks that are often loaded to the GPU like encodes do note i use handbrake however but many don't like gamernexus pointed out


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi guys,

I plan on building a pc with amd ryzen 1700x using a gigabyte ax370 aorus gaming 5.

What 16gb x 2 ram can you recommend?

I'm planning to upgrade to 64gb in the future, that's why I'm looking for two 16gb sticks.

This build will be used for video editing and after effects.


----------



## Amir007

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Yeah and some of those benchmarks aren't latency sensitive and don't care much about what the other threads are doing. Try running something like emulation(do CEMU and Dolphin, PCSX2) or a CPU intensive game like City Skylines that uses around 2-3 cores.
> 
> I wish Ryzen performed like it does in R15 in everything but it doesn't.
> 
> Latency sensitive Ivy..................Ryzen......Haswell
> 
> Basically what i encountered on throughput based tests i've actually seen the 1800X come ahead a 6900K at times but in tasks that don't care much about latency such as tasks that are often loaded to the GPU like encodes do note i use handbrake however but many don't like gamernexus pointed out


Ryzen 1700x>1800x will shine once game developers allow 8 core optimizations. You will see.


----------



## chew*

Wandering bees find the honey.


----------



## BWG

Very nice!


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*


Ryzen 1700x>1800x will shine once game developers allow 8 core optimizations. You will see.[/quote]

Oh i already know that i wish most games would use modern engines anyways i mean the Unreal 4 engine already has great scaling the frostbite engine is really good at it to maybe even better then the unreal engine 4 issue is to many games use outdated engines like evil within 2 that scale horribly with core count.

By know means am i saying Ryzen will give someone a bad experience even in the worst case tested it didn't hurt my usage to make it feel worse i mean i think some games that are heavily criticized like GTA5 actually plays a little better on my system as my 1080 is running at higher GPU usage.

I mean the most popular games on the market like CSGO uses an outdated engine. I'm hoping with Intel moving to more cores more game developers try harder to make their games use the hardware to its fullest for once. Plus Directx 12 and Vulkan are still barely used yet and when it is its not used well in most cases and that should help too.


----------



## orvils

Just picked up this little thing(ROG Strix X370-I Gaming):


Will be a nice home for my Ryzen 1700 I have sitting at home.

Upgrade/sidegrade from 4790k. Would have kept it but my Z97 ITX mobo died while back and it is near impossible to get a new one. Using H81 board at the moment.

I am at work now so still have to wait until I can build it..


----------



## Alexium

I cannot disable SMT for my Ryzen 7 1700 on an MSI X370 Gaming Plus MoBo. I switched SMT to Disabled in the BIOS settings, hit F10, and it frozen completely upon restart. So I power-cycled it and tried again. This time it didn't freeze, SMT is shown as Disabled, but in actuality it's still on.

What the hell, AMD / MSI??

Was anyone here able to successfully disable SMT on their Ryzen?

And another question: is anyone here running liquid cooling on an OCed R7?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> I cannot disable SMT for my Ryzen 7 1700 on an MSI X370 Gaming Plus MoBo. I switched SMT to Disabled in the BIOS settings, hit F10, and it frozen completely upon restart. So I power-cycled it and tried again. This time it didn't freeze, SMT is shown as Disabled, but in actuality it's still on.
> 
> What the hell, AMD / MSI??
> 
> Was anyone here able to successfully disable SMT on their Ryzen?
> 
> And another question: is anyone here running liquid cooling on an OCed R7?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Alexium

So, disabling SMT is supposed to work and there's no trick to it? Any problems I'm encountering are specific to my system?

What kind of max CPU core temp are you getting when stress-testing the CPU, and at what voltage/clock? I get around 62 peak under Linx 0.7.0, 3825 MHz @ 1.3-1.31 V. That seems a bit high, and I wonder how it lives up to other liquid cooling setups. It seems especially high considering that I have a full-cover water block on an OCed 1080 Ti, and its core barely hits 50 C. That's 300 W vs maybe 120 W for Ryzen.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> So, disabling SMT is supposed to work and there's no trick to it? Any problems I'm encountering are specific to my system?
> 
> What kind of max CPU core temp are you getting when stress-testing the CPU, and at what voltage/clock? I get around 62 peak under Linx 0.7.0, 3825 MHz @ 1.3-1.31 V. That seems a bit high, and I wonder how it lives up to other liquid cooling setups. It seems especially high considering that I have a full-cover water block on an OCed 1080 Ti, and its core barely hits 50 C. That's 300 W vs maybe 120 W for Ryzen.


No issues here , are you running the latest bios?

4 Ghz 1.36 volts it's around 50 C on prime 95 - liquid temps are only about + 3 to 5 C above ambient at the res. cpu is the only thing on the loop.

Everyday gaming etc it looks like this , ( showing the + offset - ryzen master temps are lower)


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4 Ghz 1.36 volts it's around 50 C on prime 95 - liquid temps are only about + 3 to 5 C above ambient at the res. cpu is the only thing on the loop.


Nice clock and temps! 1.36 is what you have in the BIOS setup? Which LLC level?

That's with a single 480 mm rad, right? Push? What RPMs do the fans run at, and what's your CPU water block?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4 Ghz 1.36 volts it's around 50 C on prime 95 - liquid temps are only about + 3 to 5 C above ambient at the res. cpu is the only thing on the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clock and temps! 1.36 is what you have in the BIOS setup? Which LLC level?
> 
> That's with a single 480 mm rad, right? Push? What RPMs do the fans run at, and what's your CPU water block?
Click to expand...

Yes, single rad - Koolance 390 A . I prefer pull - not sure about Rpm . At the moment I am bypassing my controller running 4 corsair 120 SP's. Best fan config I've found is high volume fans in push with a short shroud between them and the radiator with high sp fans pulling. Radiator is mounted to the back of my desk it's by no means silent, but it's not too bad.

Certain bios versions will allow it to prime 95 at default voltages auto LLC @ 4 ghz ( max v of 1.356 iirc). Not sure if the latest bios will, but the original did.

When pushing really hard , it seems to prefer LLC2 , but each board and chip will probably be different. Ambient is normally around 22 C or so.


----------



## Alexium

Thanks. So your Corsair SP120s are connected directly to +12 V? Are those Quiet or High Performance version? I assume the latter, they're rated at 2350 RPM. But even the Quiet version won't be exactly quiet at 1450 RPMs, compared to my 750-800 RPMs. That has to be no small part of the temperature difference, with the water block being the other part. I'm running Barrow CPU block.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Thanks. So your Corsair SP120s are connected directly to +12 V? Are those Quiet or High Performance version? I assume the latter, they're rated at 2350 RPM. But even the Quiet version won't be exactly quiet at 1450 RPMs, compared to my 750-800 RPMs. That has to be no small part of the temperature difference, with the water block being the other part. I'm running Barrow CPU block.


12 v hiperf

I have ran it fanless - I'll look for the screeny


----------



## ysfm17

Sorry for the long post just wanted to describe the problem with all details .

Recently the CPU " all cores " always stuck with 3.70 GHZ, the Bios settings all are auto, and I tried manually to change the CPU speed 2.20 GHZ, 3.30 GHZ, 4.00 GHZ to see what will happen.

The speed can go up, the 4.00 GHZ was done with no problems, but it wont go below 3.70 GHZ. Auto Or manually , even if the bios shows for example the speed 3.30 GHZ, when I check AMD Master, HWiNFO64 and CPUID CPU-Z, all shows that the speed " all Cores " 3.70 GHZ.

Using Gigabyte EasyTune I can select the Default setting which set the speed 3.60 GHZ " all cores " but when I reset the computer the speed again goes to 3.70 GHZ.

I also noticed that sometimes if I reset the Computer it will shutdown but will not start up, there is power but it wont start. screen, Keyboard and mouse all are black, so I have to shut down manually and start it up to work. This happen sometimes also when exiting the Bios.

When shutdown it will start up with no problems, but sometimes only the screen stays black. I have to unplug & plug the cable, if this wont work, I use the keyboard to restart to shutdown the computer and start again.

other than that there are no issues using the computer when working or playing.

The motherboard shows code " 33 " , so what does this mean?

Motherboard : gigabyte x370 gaming k7
CPU: Ryzen 1800X
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon RX460 WINDFORCE OC 4G
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 32 GB

I tried reset the Bios, and Flash it , still did not work.

what can I do ? is there problems with motherboard or the Processor ?


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi guys,

I plan on building a pc with amd ryzen 1700x using a gigabyte ax370 aorus gaming 5.

What 16gb x 2 ram can you recommend?

I'm planning to upgrade to 64gb in the future, that's why I'm looking for two 16gb sticks.

This build will be used for video editing and after effects.


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I plan on building a pc with amd ryzen 1700x using a gigabyte ax370 aorus gaming 5.
> 
> What 16gb x 2 ram can you recommend?
> 
> I'm planning to upgrade to 64gb in the future, that's why I'm looking for two 16gb sticks.
> 
> This build will be used for video editing and after effects.


I built an ITX system yesterday with Ryzen 1700 and used F4-3200C15D-32GTZ kit from G.Skill.
Set to use the XMP profile and it ran at rated speed straight away.

Make sure you get ram with Samsung B die, makes things easier.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I built an ITX system yesterday with Ryzen 1700 and used F4-3200C15D-32GTZ kit from G.Skill.
> Set to use the XMP profile and it ran at rated speed straight away.
> 
> Make sure you get ram with Samsung B die, makes things easier.


Thanks for the answer.

What motherboard did you use?

That G Skill ram you used, is it B die?


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> What motherboard did you use?
> 
> That G Skill ram you used, is it B die?


I used Asus Strix X370-I.

And yes, the ram I used was B die.

I used this for reference:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
At the bottom there are 32GB kits.

I just set ram to use XMP 3200MHz profile and did a quick OC of CPU to 3.8GHz yesterday. Haven't had time to play around with yet.
Most likely will try the OC limits on weekend.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Is it in games that use 4 cores or less such as city skylines and eve and a lot of other titles i'm not attacking Ryzen just saying games have been using more then 4 cores for a few years now like BF4 even i compared that game running on 4 cores vs 6 and performance went down quite a bit but i didn't gain anything from letting the game use 8 cores vs 6 unlike BF1 which scales wonderfully.
> 
> Proof that games are easily using more then 4 cores is as easy as saying the 2600K is aging much better then the 2500K.
> 
> Anyways just a rant i have as a person who likes comparing architectures and other nerdy things.


It has to be specific app program that uses the cpu at full to really see ipc and quad coe scenarios gaming wise ryzen with LL and 3333/3466 speeds is negligible the perf equal or close to throw a fit for it. If you look at the bigger picture of course of what this type of cpu is for.

Everything else is mobo + setup.

You can see similar specs cpu+gpu
But different ram and mobo you can see gaps up to 15%+ in some applications


----------



## Gdourado

What is everyone's experience with the GSKill FlareX 3200 CL14 kit?
Can they run at 3200 with lower that stock Latencies?
Or can they run higher than 3200 with the stock CL14 latency?

Cheers!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What is everyone's experience with the GSKill FlareX 3200 CL14 kit?
> Can they run at 3200 with lower that stock Latencies?
> Or can they run higher than 3200 with the stock CL14 latency?
> 
> Cheers!


Needlessly expensive.

But any G.Skill Ripjaws V or Trident Z 3600mhz C16 RAM. 2x8GB.

THE best RAM option for Ryzen if 16gb is enough. Like, unabatedly so.... hehe.


----------



## Gdourado

Are Apacer Comando 3600 CL17 samsung B-die?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Are Apacer Comando 3600 CL17 samsung B-die?


Pretty much anything at 3600 is


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What is everyone's experience with the GSKill FlareX 3200 CL14 kit?
> Can they run at 3200 with lower that stock Latencies?
> Or can they run higher than 3200 with the stock CL14 latency?
> 
> Cheers!


Flare x can do higher clock with lower latency, asus c6h bios already come with memory preset from the slit.


----------



## sakae48

does board has role on overclocking?
it seems like i can't hit more than 3.8! i tried 4.0 w/ 6 core but this thing restarted just after a few secs on desktop! and with 1.45v LLC3 600kHz 140% current capability!


----------



## bMind

I hope it won't hurt to ask, since I might be in the club soon







Been reading this thread, Ryzen Memory thread, Ryzen Motherboard threads (for both my picks) and I need some help from you guys.

I plan to replace my 10-year old Q6600 that served me more than well for much longer than it should with some juicy Ryzen build









I want to get:

Ryzen 7 1700 - mainly because most of you say that it makes no sense to go for 1700X or 1800X, silicon lottery of course but you can clock 1700 to same or close speeds than the more expensive Ryzens. On the other hand I saw few users reporting that same memory kit was slower on 1700 than on 1700X/1800X but that might be an example of the lottery not CPU limitation or sth.
ASRock Taichi or ROG Crosshair VI Hero - both well acknowledged boards for OC..leaning to ASRock due VRM superiority but I've seen great results on both boards with no issues, so I don't know. Both have some quirks here and there, but now both should be stable enough (BIOS) so it's a matter of compatibility maybe (memory).
32GB DDR4, probably G.Skills. What I am unsure is if I should go for dual rank 2x16GB (like F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) or single rank 4x8GB (like F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) to achieve higher clocks/lower timings while being stable. I'm leaning towards 2x16GB 3200MHz CL14 to futureproof myself so I give a an option to expand to 64GB (with lower clocks and higher timings probably). Or maybe I should go for 3600 CL15-16?
Picking parts for the build that would play nicely together is a challenge and I think the reading I've done allowed me to narrow my options. But because it's not an incremental build for me but an overhaul, some final suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Anty

Ad 1) RAM can't be slower or faster on X on non-X with same settings - it is matter of silicon lottery and how good your IMC is and how hard can you push.

Ad 2) look at taichi thread or just ask chew what is the status of latest BIOS or known problems - motherboard could be a killer but if BIOS sucks....

Ad 3) for OC better is 4x8 but you will not extend this to 64GB in the future


----------



## Gdourado

The apacer commando 3600 cl17 is cheaper than the flare X 3200cl14.
Is it worth to pay the premium for the FlareX?


----------



## Anty

I can't tell how good is apacer (it is really cheap for that speed - maybe it means it is the worst bin of b-dies?) but if you want g.skill ignore flarex and just get trident Z [email protected] - a bit cheaper and works fine.


----------



## jockerfreak

Hey guys,

I have a strange multiplier bug with my new RMAd CPU (1733SUS).

Setup:

1700x
Biostar X370GT7 with latest BIOS (AGESA 1.0.0.6b)
Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 CL16 @ 2993 CL4 (can't get higher for the moment..)
PSU is XFX 850 Pro Series Bronze

Problem:

When overclocked with "override" option for VCore, CPU throttles to 2,05 GHz in Windows.

When overclocking with "offset" option for VCore, CPU nearly overclocks fully, but not completely.

E.G: Overclock to 3,95 GHz will result in 3,85 GHz under Windows (BLCK 100 with Multiplier 39,5).

So far on latest BIOS and countles reflashes/CMOS resets later, this problem is still not gone. I do not have a "Cool 'n Quiet" option, either.



Help is appreciated.

Cheers
j0cker


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I can't tell how good is apacer (it is really cheap for that speed - maybe it means it is the worst bin of b-dies?) but if you want g.skill ignore flarex and just get trident Z [email protected] - a bit cheaper and works fine.


Where I am from, the trident z is more expensive than the FlareX.
The apacer is cheaper and in the current market, I guess it is a good value.
The store only says it is 3600 Cl17. I have no idea what the other timings are.
But if the flare X are proven and a safe bet, I guess it might be worth it to spend the extra and just get the FlareX.
If I do this ryzen build, I will probably keep the board and ram for longer since I might just upgrade to zen refresh or zen2.
If I get the 3200 kit, will 3200still be a relevant memory speed with zen2?
Or by then, will there be 3600 or 4000 memory running on ryzen?

Cheers!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockerfreak*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a strange multiplier bug with my new RMAd CPU (1733SUS).
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 1700x
> Biostar X370GT7 with latest BIOS (AGESA 1.0.0.6b)
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 CL16 @ 2993 CL4 (can't get higher for the moment..)
> PSU is XFX 850 Pro Series Bronze
> 
> Problem:
> 
> When overclocked with "override" option for VCore, CPU throttles to 2,05 GHz in Windows.
> 
> When overclocking with "offset" option for VCore, CPU nearly overclocks fully, but not completely.
> 
> E.G: Overclock to 3,95 GHz will result in 3,85 GHz under Windows (BLCK 100 with Multiplier 39,5).
> 
> So far on latest BIOS and countles reflashes/CMOS resets later, this problem is still not gone. I do not have a "Cool 'n Quiet" option, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> j0cker


Hi!

I had problems with the 919 bios and went back to the 623 bios. With dual bios I have one on each bios chip.

Do not use the "override" option but do use the "adaptive" or offset method. The "override" option can cause underclocking bugs.

Do not pay attention to what windoze says as it does not count BLCK OC at all.

There are two overclocking options, BLCK and PState. You are using PState which throttles down nicely. In fact, like me, you are using both methods.


----------



## jockerfreak

Hi,

thanks for your input, I was a little confused since my segfaulting ryzen did not have this issue (so the new batch CPUs might actually have something different in their energy management - maybe lower?).

Cinebench is also lower by 20 points clock for clock against my old [email protected] GHz, which was a little more than 1.4V (1760 to 1740).

I might as well reinstall Windows to see if that makes a difference.

Thanks again
j0cker


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I used Asus Strix X370-I.
> 
> And yes, the ram I used was B die.
> 
> I used this for reference:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
> At the bottom there are 32GB kits.
> 
> I just set ram to use XMP 3200MHz profile and did a quick OC of CPU to 3.8GHz yesterday. Haven't had time to play around with yet.
> Most likely will try the OC limits on weekend.


awesome, thanks for the link, really helpful.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockerfreak*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your input, I was a little confused since my segfaulting ryzen did not have this issue (so the new batch CPUs might actually have something different in their energy management - maybe lower?).
> 
> Cinebench is also lower by 20 points clock for clock against my old [email protected] GHz, which was a little more than 1.4V (1760 to 1740).
> 
> I might as well reinstall Windows to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks again
> j0cker


Read it from somewhere, new batch of CPU got some hardware bug with multiplier.

Some newer bios already include patch to workaround it.


----------



## miklkit

Run Cinebench again, preferably late at night. I ran it gain 2 days ago on my over 2 years old win10 install and it went up from 1726 to 1741 @ 3.9ghz. I do not do anything to optimize its performance. I might be that you will be wanting to play with SOC voltages some more as you might have a different IMC profile.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What is everyone's experience with the GSKill FlareX 3200 CL14 kit?
> Can they run at 3200 with lower that stock Latencies?
> Or can they run higher than 3200 with the stock CL14 latency?
> 
> Cheers!


Just started to tightening mine at 3466MHz


----------



## sakae48

i could do 4G at 1.5v but then i cant do anything other than desktop. meh.. 1.52v does nothing. well, at least now i could do 3466 CL14 at 1.47v


----------



## jockerfreak

Thanks,

I opened a ticket at the Biostar website.

It appears to be a multiplier bug with the latest batches, I will see how the tech support reponds and will update you guys.


----------



## miklkit

I must be misunderstanding something.









The multiplier bug in windoze is an old thing that has been around for years. Here is my FX running at 5 ghz but being reported at 4 ghz. The multi is set for 4 ghz and the rest is fsb, which windoze does not recognize.



And here is my 1700 @ 3.9ghz (bought in July). 3.8 is multi and the rest is fsb or whatever it is called these days.


----------



## jockerfreak

We are on the same page here.

BLCK at 99,3 x 39,50 should be aroun 3,93 GHz. Windows is reporting another value, so far so good.

The problem here is that the performance is lower as well, let me give you an example:

When setting to override, the CPU clocks down to 2,2 GHz. In offset mode, the multiplier is never fully used. On cold boot the PC starts with 0,51 GHz until I CMOS and reset the values. It is definitely a multiplier bug or my new CPU has a problem, which I doubt.









Cinebench is lower as well, it should be around 1760.


----------



## chew*

Its not windows reporting wrong. Its not a broken cpu.

Its a change in newer batches and fixable via bios.

Broken on bios X





Fixed via bios Y on a chip known to bug.


----------



## mus1mus

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3962/wprime_32m

Anyone with an Asus Board and Ryzen running W7 able to help?


----------



## jockerfreak

@chew

Thank you for the video, I have been searching for this type of information, will try it out


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockerfreak*
> 
> We are on the same page here.
> 
> BLCK at 99,3 x 39,50 should be aroun 3,93 GHz. Windows is reporting another value, so far so good.
> 
> The problem here is that the performance is lower as well, let me give you an example:
> 
> When setting to override, the CPU clocks down to 2,2 GHz. In offset mode, the multiplier is never fully used. On cold boot the PC starts with 0,51 GHz until I CMOS and reset the values. It is definitely a multiplier bug or my new CPU has a problem, which I doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench is lower as well, it should be around 1760.


I got that 0.5 ghz bug with the 919 bios plus it took a lot more voltage to stabilize it at the same clocks as before. So I am using the 623 bios until a new one comes along.

Here is my system on the 623 bios. 

And here it was on the 919 bios.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3962/wprime_32m
> 
> Anyone with an Asus Board and Ryzen running W7 able to help?


How so?


----------



## Rainmaker91

I finally got around to doing a bit more comprehensive OC tests on my 1700x, and I can now with 100% certainty conclude that my chip is a dud. I'm struggling to get 3.8GHz stable under 1.4v, and 3.85GHz was barely cinebench stable at 1.45v. Considering I'm stuck on a Kraken x40 for the moment (my backup cooler since I'm currently rebuilding my case and custom loop) I don't want to push it way past 1.4v to start with. Oh well, hopefully it will behave a bit better when it gets mounted back in to a proper loop again. Now I just need to get it stable in Asus realbench under 1.4v (1.387v and 1.393v gives errors on handbrake section), because even stock speeds with XFR is pushing the voltage way high (1.46-1.47 when it's at 3.9GHz using XFR).


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I'm struggling to get 3.8GHz stable under 1.4v


What peak core temp (before the +20C) are you getting in stress tests at 3800/1.4?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> What peak core temp (before the +20C) are you getting in stress tests at 3800/1.4?


70-75*c so that's a bit on the high side for me. It annoys me, but then again there is a reason this CLC is now delegated to "bacup" duties rather than being my main cooler. I'm considering getting a high end air cooler just to have a more stable backup unit that won't dry out as it collects dust on the shelf, because I'm not entirely sure this CLC hasn't dried up and clogged up a bit over the years as well (though as long as teh pump still works it should be somewhat functional).


----------



## Alexium

Well, your temps are lower than in the custom loop from my sig rig. I'm pushing 68 at 1.31-1.32v, 65 at 1.30v. I was curious if my temps are OK - apparently, not. Thanks for the info.


----------



## orvils

Got a question for you guys. Does the Ryzen Master still show temps with +20 offset?
My idle temps seem quite high - mid 40's. Load temps in high 70's. That is on air using Raijintek Ereboss cooler.
I already re-seated the cooler but it is still the same.
CPU is OC'd to 3.9GHz 1.375V LLC2


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Well, your temps are lower than in the custom loop from my sig rig. I'm pushing 68 at 1.31-1.32v, 65 at 1.30v. I was curious if my temps are OK - apparently, not. Thanks for the info.


Well with the offset that is 90-95*c, though in reality it's 70-75*c. It's fine for an Intel system, but Ryzen has a Tjmax of 75*c as far as I know. I could be wrong, but that's what was being said around launch.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3962/wprime_32m
> 
> Anyone with an Asus Board and Ryzen running W7 able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

He was looking for someone to submit a wprime 32 M score at HWBOT. Windows 10 scores aren't legal and the competition is only open to people who have ASUS boards. It was a team comp so it would help OCN's chances.


----------



## mus1mus

And we lost.









But, country cup is up.


----------



## DocYoda

Is this normal? I set it manual to 1.400. Why is my reading in CPU-Z and AIDA64 is 0.670-0.900. My temp is 70C+ in normal load. Am I missing something in BIOS settings. I am using current BIOS and using crosshair 6 extreme.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Is this normal? I set it manual to 1.400. Why is my reading in CPU-Z and AIDA64 is 0.670-0.900. My temp is 70C+ in normal load. Am I missing something in BIOS settings. I am using current BIOS and using crosshair 6 extreme.


I would say that`s because you have global c-state control enabled.
Cheers.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> I would say that`s because you have global c-state control enabled.
> Cheers.


Should I disable global c state? Any tips on what should I do in bios setup?


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Should I disable global c state? Any tips on what should I do in bios setup?


Global C-state Control - enabled means the chip can reduce the Pstate.

When the cpu cores are "idle" it can reduce the voltage needs.

I also have mine enabled. But to tell you the true, I don`t know if can cause problems when doing OC.

Regards.


----------



## jockerfreak

Now I understand









Thank you both for the clarification, I will try a few BIOSes while waiting for a fix...

While the hardware is very good from Biostar (fantastic VRMs), the BIOS leaves alot to be desired in terms of structure.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Global C-state Control - enabled means the chip can reduce the Pstate.
> 
> When the cpu cores are "idle" it can reduce the voltage needs.
> 
> I also have mine enabled. But to tell you the true, I don`t know if can cause problems when doing OC.
> 
> Regards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jockerfreak*
> 
> Now I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both for the clarification, I will try a few BIOSes while waiting for a fix...
> 
> While the hardware is very good from Biostar (fantastic VRMs), the BIOS leaves alot to be desired in terms of structure.


Running Global C-State "Enabled" is not a problem for stability.
I've run mine enabled since day one on a P-State 0 OC.
I also run the Windows High Performance Power Plan with "Minimum processor state" set to 26% instead of the Ryzen option.

Managed to tighten 3466MHz memory this weekend (some what at least and open to suggestions) finished up here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Followed up with a 52 minute run IBT AVX set to custom, 90 minutes OCCT CPU Linpack w/AVX, 45 minutes of Y-Cruncher. Prime95 this evening I hope.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Here's a Bios text file for anyone interested

39253466tight11417_setting.txt 19k .txt file


----------



## SaccoSVD

Does anyone have an idea why is this happening? (windows 17025 rs 171020 btw)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/5780#post_26442023


----------



## alminko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hmm.. let's try to run it at standard DDR4 2133 and see?
> it could be the board or RAM


Hello again.

I still have the problem. I checked in event viewer and here it is:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 11/14/2017 11:37:44 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-QCTJRCK
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:

41
5
1
63
0
0x8000400000000002

12084

System
DESKTOP-QCTJRCK

0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0
0
0
0
false
0
0
true

Can anyone help, please.
I read that some people get it while playing hardware intensive game, which is lately not a problem for me. I left BF1 on for hours and no problem. And then while downloading new drivers a crash. And the worst is i dont get a crash report or so saying something. I have 2 ssd inside and i hdd. So i checked them also. no errors.

Using a asus x370-f gaming and a ryzen 1700. thanks and sorry for the long post


----------



## aberrero

Ive given up trying to overclock my 1800x. Currently running at 3.8 and 1.28125 volts. Cuts power use by around 15W on 16 threads, which allows me to keep my watercooled system silent even at max sustained load.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Ive given up trying to overclock my 1800x. Currently running at 3.8 and 1.28125 volts. Cuts power use by around 15W on 16 threads, which allows me to keep my watercooled system silent even at max sustained load.


hmm. These chips don't even get hot nor eat a lot of power.

I am barely adding 50W push the load on my CPU compared to my GPUs.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. These chips don't even get hot nor eat a lot of power.
> 
> I am barely adding 50W push the load on my CPU compared to my GPUs.


I can turn off all the fans in my case with passive 360+240 rads, even under sustained CPU load. That's worth it I think. It also eases the pressure on VRMs, which also lets me get away with less airflow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. These chips don't even get hot nor eat a lot of power.
> 
> I am barely adding 50W push the load on my CPU compared to my GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> I can turn off all the fans in my case with passive 360+240 rads, even under sustained CPU load. That's worth it I think. It also eases the pressure on VRMs, which also lets me get away with less airflow.
Click to expand...

Well, yeah. That's true.

Also, might be just the chip as some hit a hard wall in VCore requirement.


----------



## Keyan93

Hi guys, I have a little problem.

My pc won't Post when it's in shutdown for more then 12+ hours. I hear fan starting but nothing else, black screen.
I have to push the reset button, and everything works fine (loads overclock and every settings).

Do you have any idea on how to fix it? Only wait for more stable bios?

P.s. Always Post without problem when it's in shutdown for less then 12 hours.
P.s. My overclock passed 2 hours OCCT, 2 hours Realbench max mem, 6 hours prime95 blend max mem, 1000% memtest-hci and 4 hours memtest84 without any errors.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a little problem.
> 
> My pc won't Post when it's in shutdown for more then 12+ hours. I hear fan starting but nothing else, black screen.
> I have to push the reset button, and everything works fine (loads overclock and every settings).
> 
> Do you have any idea on how to fix it? Only wait for more stable bios?
> 
> P.s. Always Post without problem when it's in shutdown for less then 12 hours.
> P.s. My overclock passed 2 hours OCCT, 2 hours Realbench max mem, 6 hours prime95 blend max mem, 1000% memtest-hci and 4 hours memtest84 without any errors.


Cold boot bug, common an all Ryzen cpus.

Right now, you just have to live with it.


----------



## miklkit

Err, all Ryzen CPUs? I have never run into this and I have been away from this puter for days at a time. I have heard of this cold boot bug but never knew what it was before.


----------



## Gadfly

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, all Ryzen CPUs? I have never run into this and I have been away from this puter for days at a time. I have heard of this cold boot bug but never knew what it was before.


It is common on all Ryzen Cpus. Some boards and some bios version are better than others, but it is common across the board.

I have one 1800x that never cold boots, and one that does, even in the same board with the same bios.


----------



## Keyan93

Thanks guys, so I have only to wait..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, all Ryzen CPUs? I have never run into this and I have been away from this puter for days at a time. I have heard of this cold boot bug but never knew what it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> It is common on all Ryzen Cpus. Some boards and some bios version are better than others, but it is common across the board.
> 
> I have one 1800x that never cold boots, and one that does, even in the same board with the same bios.
Click to expand...

Giga and Asus seem most prone to it - haven't had it happen to my system .


----------



## TH558

I started having cold boot issues a few days ago. Hope they make their own IMC next time.


----------



## bardacuda

They do make their own IMC heh. Well...technically the fab makes it, but AMD designed the silicon.


----------



## ShampooCA

Holy cow, this thread has been lively.

Had a bit of a scare yesterday, turned on my computer, and at post and into windows there were artifacts like freaking 8-bit video game style, like something is about to die or is broken.

Not sure what it was, but after shutting it down and posting again it was fine.

System is about half a year old now, and videocard is a full year old now, ASUS GTX 1070.

I hope it's not the system borking out. Ugh.

My overclock is 3.85GHz @1.344vcore constant, [email protected] 16-16-16-etc.on an ASRock X370 Gaming K4 BIOS 3.30.

Fingers crossed.

I also found BIOS 3.20 booted faster, no training pause at post, no difference in system behaviour or performance otherwise.

Ugh.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, yeah. That's true.
> 
> Also, might be just the chip as some hit a hard wall in VCore requirement.


Ya, I have a very hard wall on mine. I've never been able to get stable at 4.0, at any voltage. The flip side is that those chips tend to undervolt better.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShampooCA*
> 
> Holy cow, this thread has been lively.
> 
> Had a bit of a scare yesterday, turned on my computer, and at post and into windows there were artifacts like freaking 8-bit video game style, like something is about to die or is broken.
> 
> Not sure what it was, but after shutting it down and posting again it was fine.
> 
> System is about half a year old now, and videocard is a full year old now, ASUS GTX 1070.
> 
> I hope it's not the system borking out. Ugh.
> 
> My overclock is 3.85GHz @1.344vcore constant, [email protected] 16-16-16-etc.on an ASRock X370 Gaming K4 BIOS 3.30.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I also found BIOS 3.20 booted faster, no training pause at post, no difference in system behaviour or performance otherwise.
> 
> Ugh.


Most likely it is your HDMI cable.


----------



## ShampooCA

Displayport Cable, but yeah I see what you're saying. Could be, I won't rule it out, thanks.


----------



## jon666

Been running a constant 3.9 at ~1.38, and 3200, 16,18,18 and haven't touched bios since. I haven't been this happy since I bought my ivy I7. 390 crapped out, went with a 1080, enjoying my video games. Will have to read the last 30 pages to see what is new.


----------



## b398294l

Hello! I just overclock my cpu. How long should I test it on Prime95?


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> strange.. my 280mm runs at 62-ish at full load too but my front panel is darn restrictive tho. i can drop 5C just by opening the door.
> my NH-U12S were maxed at 77C without aircon
> and welcome! nice to see someone from the fellow country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> forgot to ask. how do you like the AIO? i want LM Pro 280 but hell, no one has the stock! i went BQ Silent Loop instead. it's hella quiet tho


Sorry for the very late reply.. I don't know.. I never bench it with any benchmark though.. All i do is gaming, browsing, watching movies, that's all.. 62C top.. sometimes 63C or 64C but that's it.. And i'm in Air Conditioned room..

I like CoolerMaster Liquid 120 very much now.. Because it is not too noisy, not that big, has a good look even all of it is black, has a LED logo in the case, good airflow, and now i set the fan profile manually.. I can feel the heat too from the back of my rig (where the radiator is placed)..

But now i have a problem.. Someone told me that my PSU is really bad for my rig..


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Sorry for the very late reply.. I don't know.. I never bench it with any benchmark though.. All i do is gaming, browsing, watching movies, that's all.. 62C top.. sometimes 63C or 64C but that's it.. And i'm in Air Conditioned room..
> 
> I like CoolerMaster Liquid 120 very much now.. Because it is not too noisy, not that big, has a good look even all of it is black, has a LED logo in the case, good airflow, and now i set the fan profile manually.. I can feel the heat too from the back of my rig (where the radiator is placed)..
> 
> But now i have a problem.. Someone told me that my PSU is really bad for my rig..


Your PSU is fine


----------



## polkfan

WOW on newegg right now a 1800X is cheaper then a 1700 when i bought it. These are the prices i wanted to see once coffeelake came out.

Amd needs to officially lower the price to these levels


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone uses Ballistix Sport LT 2400 CL16 ram on Ryzen?
These ones:



http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls2k16g4d240fse#productDetails

Do they overclock? Can they run 2800 or higher?

Cheers!


----------



## sakae48

eh.. i'm kinda pissed when Asus OC profile wont read my previous profiles after AGESA 1.0.0.7 update. my perfected fan curve iz gone


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone uses Ballistix Sport LT 2400 CL16 ram on Ryzen?
> These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls2k16g4d240fse#productDetails
> 
> Do they overclock? Can they run 2800 or higher?
> 
> Cheers!


If the ICs used are the same C9BGN or D9TBH they use on their value RAM lineup (green PCB, no heat spreader, rated for 2133 CAS15 and 2400 CAS 16) they can probably run 3200 MHz 16-20-16-16-36 1T.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> eh.. i'm kinda pissed when Asus OC profile wont read my previous profiles after AGESA 1.0.0.7 update. my perfected fan curve iz gone


Restoring a settings profile on another bios version is a bad idea: it can causes serious issues.
After each flash of a new bios, the setting must be done manually from scratch.


----------



## 12Cores

I am considering getting a r7 1700x due to the recent price drop, can someone with a 1700/1700x/1800x post a cinebench r15 single core score at 4.1-4.2ghz?

Secondly has anyone tried putting a 80mm fan on their motherboard VRM's to gain stability above 1.42v?

Lastly will these Cosair Vengeance 2x8 (Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) sticks work with Asus/MSI x370 Boards?


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Your PSU is fine


Yeah that's the problem.. It's not fine.. It has a very bad ripple.. And i've been running it with my Ryzen a while now.. I'm going to change it with something better.. Maybe seasonic, xfx, or evga.. It's not stable enough for my Ryzen IMO..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am considering getting a r7 1700x due to the recent price drop, can someone with a 1700/1700x/1800x post a cinebench r15 single core score at 4.1-4.2ghz?
> 
> Secondly has anyone tried putting a 80mm fan on their motherboard VRM's to gain stability above 1.42v?
> 
> Lastly will these Cosair Vengeance 2x8 (Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) sticks work with Asus/MSI x370 Boards?


This is as close as I have it's an old pic so disregard the voltage that's not right. The memory you just never know. Most likely if it's working on one platform it'll work on another AM4


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone uses Ballistix Sport LT 2400 CL16 ram on Ryzen?
> These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls2k16g4d240fse#productDetails
> 
> Do they overclock? Can they run 2800 or higher?
> 
> Cheers!


Can run 2933MHz fully stable, since i used it with Asrock X370 K4 last time.

But, now already change to C6H with Samsung B Die lol


----------



## polkfan

With
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am considering getting a r7 1700x due to the recent price drop, can someone with a 1700/1700x/1800x post a cinebench r15 single core score at 4.1-4.2ghz?
> 
> Secondly has anyone tried putting a 80mm fan on their motherboard VRM's to gain stability above 1.42v?
> 
> Lastly will these Cosair Vengeance 2x8 (Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) sticks work with Asus/MSI x370 Boards?


With the prices down as low as they are i'd get a 1800X anyday now easily worth the money as they all basically hit 4.0.

As for this 4.2 number i basically never see it with 24/7 stability and 3200+mhz being used.

Also if you get a decent X370 board(like the Taichi) you won't have to worry about VRM temps at 1.45V on the Vcore or less.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am considering getting a r7 1700x due to the recent price drop, can someone with a 1700/1700x/1800x post a cinebench r15 single core score at 4.1-4.2ghz?
> 
> Secondly has anyone tried putting a 80mm fan on their motherboard VRM's to gain stability above 1.42v?
> 
> Lastly will these Cosair Vengeance 2x8 (Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) sticks work with Asus/MSI x370 Boards?


I can't give you a score for those clocks, but I can tell you my scores for:

3.80 - 158 SC, 1767 MC
3.85 - 161 SC, 1787 MC
3.90 - 162 SC, 1802 MC
3.95 - 165 SC, 1834 MC
4.00 - 167 SC, 1854 MC



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*BUT*, those scores were with the "Performance Bias" option on my motherboard set to CB11.5 (which I find gives the biggest boost to CB15 scores out of all the choices).

I don't have scores with the performance bias turned off at 3.85 and above, but I can tell you that at 3.80 with it off I got 157 SC and 1707 MC (screenshot below), so knock a point or two off those other single-core scores, and 50 or 60 points off the multi-core scores for a better comparison with this option off.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







RAM was dual rank at 2933 14-15-15-30 for these tests. Faster B-die should be able to improve on these scores.


----------



## 12Cores

3.80 - 158 SC, 1767 MC
3.85 - 161 SC, 1787 MC
3.90 - 162 SC, 1802 MC
3.95 - 165 SC, 1834 MC
4.00 - 167 SC, 1854 MC

Thank you, this what I was looking for, I game at 4k this cpu will be more than enough for my use case. I really just want to get on the AM4 platform, I was able to purchase 4 cpus on my AM3 platform(1055T, 8120, 8320 and 8350) hoping for the same longevity on this platform.

Cheers


----------



## SaccoSVD

Guys, are your CB15 scores the same on the last few windows insider preview updates?

My CB15 scores are now truly anemic. 1680cb at 4.025Ghz, my checkmark starts at 1780cb

Something is using CPU on core 0 and is not being reported by the task manager lists. It reports 0% to 1% and sporadic 2%

Something is chewing cycles in my machine.

The last three insider previews have lowered my performance, also overtime I feel things open and scroll slower, such as the task manager. Cinebench score is 100 points below normal.

Here even if my system has a manual overclock, the task manager reports the CPU speed oscillating, weird thing is, oscillates between 3.9 and 3.5Ghz even if my system's base clock (as also reported by the task manager) is 4.02Ghz (my manual fixed 4.025Ghz overclock)

The power profile also shows min and max processor percentages even though they shouldn't be there since is a manual (no P state) overclock.

I tried closing everything I could and also stopping services but something is still munching CPU cycles in core 0.

EDIT: I found out the used CPU on core 0 is the two audio interfaces I have here. When I turn them off that lowers to the minimum.

However, my CB15 score is still 1680 after disabling them, so windows is still bugged somehow.

Really weird stuff, I reported it three times already in the feedback hub.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mtrai

@SaccoSVD

Assuming you are using build 17040, you have some issues with your windows install. Here is my latest cinebench 15 run on my 1700X at 4050 and my ram at 3200. One thing I noticed is you ram is at 2933 which is a huge hit on all performance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> @SaccoSVD
> 
> Assuming you are using build 17040, you have some issues with your windows install. Here is my latest cinebench 15 run on my 1700X at 4050 and my ram at 3200. One thing I noticed is you ram is at 2933 which is a huge hit on all performance.


Thanks for your reply.

Questions:

- Do the task manager in your machine show an oscillating CPU speed instead of a fixed speed?

- Do you have a fixed OC or P state OC? In your power options, does the minimum and maximum processor states show up?

Abut my RAM, I have a 64Gb non B die kit, cannot run beyond 2933 at the moment. My score was always 1780cb and now is 1680









thank you.


----------



## SaccoSVD

When I switch between the high performance and the power saver I see the CPU usage on core 0 rise or lower.

On power saver there is more cpu usage :/ very weird. I'm not using P states or anything that should downclock the CPU.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> - Do the task manager in your machine show an oscillating CPU speed instead of a fixed speed?
> 
> - Do you have a fixed OC or P state OC? In your power options, does the minimum and maximum processor states show up?
> 
> Abut my RAM, I have a 64Gb non B die kit, cannot run beyond 2933 at the moment. My score was always 1780cb and now is 1680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.


No I use a fixed OC in the bios no p-states...the few pennies a year is not worth the hassle for down clocking.

Did you recently do the bios update to the latest test version or change anything in your bios?

One big performance hit across the board is windows defenders and firewall but this is not my concern with your anemic system. Mine are totally off via regedits group policy and start-up ,

I just caught your using windows power plan not the AMD Ryzen plan. switch to that and see what happens.

I run e die so I understand the frustration.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Did you recently do the bios update to the latest test version or change anything in your bios?


I actually tried older BIOSes to see if that was the problem but I get the same issue.

One interesting thing tho, after clearing CMOS and choosing TPUII after the first POST the system loads all my previous settings....settings that should've been wiped out after the CMOS clear. (also my saved profile was there too)

I'll try removing the battery.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I actually tried older BIOSes to see if that was the problem but I get the same issue.
> 
> One interesting thing tho, after clearing CMOS and choosing TPUII after the first POST the system loads all my previous settings....settings that should've been wiped out after the CMOS clear. (also my saved profile was there too)
> 
> I'll try removing the battery.


I have had that happen before with my Sabertooth FX board between bios updates a time or two. Thought it was nifty until I realized I need to set everything to default and start the overclocking over.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> @SaccoSVD
> 
> Assuming you are using build 17040, you have some issues with your windows install. Here is my latest cinebench 15 run on my 1700X at 4050 and my ram at 3200. One thing I noticed is your ram is at 2933 which is a _huge hit on all performance_.


I wouldn't say it's a huge hit. I have done testing on this and for CB15 the difference between 2666 and 3200 is 10-20 points max. Not the 100 that this poster is seeing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I removed the battery, CMOS was fully reset.

Put all my settings back, reboot...same thing.

I'm not sure if this is even BIOS related.

Can you guys tell me if min/max processor state is showing up in your high perf power plan even with a fixed OC? that one is important to me.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My RAM latency is consistently worse also. But I haven't changed anything in my RAM.

Usually until recently it was about 87ns, now is 105ns


----------



## Johan45

I have heard some latency complaints with the updated AGESA


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm,....I guess I'm gonna wait for some newer BIOS and some more windows updates.

I tried EVERYTHING, and nothing really worked.

My system was working fine all these months, and I always keep it maintained. No idea what's going on really.


----------



## Johan45

Have you done a virus/malware scan recently?


----------



## SaccoSVD

No.

Tried:

- resetting CMOS

- Going back to earlier (proven good) BIOSes

- disabling HPET

- Unplugging all my USB and FIrewire devices.

- Updating drivers.

- scf scannow (no problems found)

- Scan disks (just in case)

- LatencyMon shows a normal behavior, no high latency spikes. DPC checker either.

I cannot find the reason the CPU "downclocks" in the task manager.

Min and Max processor state shows up as if I had Pstates working, or stock BIOS settings. These min and max settings should definitely not be there.

The only explanation to me is a bug in windows, but others say they don't have that problem.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't say it's a huge hit. I have done testing on this and for CB15 the difference between 2666 and 3200 is 10-20 points max. Not the 100 that this poster is seeing.


In the case of this poster..it does not matter since he using 64GB of ram. He limited on the max ram speed due to this. I was just pointing out a few possible things to look at...though it is kind of hard for anyone here to really make specific suggestion without a lot more info from the poster.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No.
> 
> I cannot find the reason the CPU "downclocks" in the task manager.


What do you mean by this. What behaviour are you seeing. Until you get this figured out just leave windows power plan on performance


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you mean by this. What behaviour are you seeing


As I said before. The task manager shows as low as 3.5Ghz while my PC has a manual fixed OC of 4.025Ghz

As you can see, the base clock is 4.025Ghz....the CPU speed reported in the task manager should be fixed 4.025 too...not lower. it all looks like some sort of software downclock happening in windows because HWinfo and any other monitoring software shows a fixed 4.025 clock.

The power options show things that shouldn't be there with a fixed manual OC (I'm 10000% sure they didn't show up before, they should only if you leave the BIOS at stock)


----------



## Anty

I'll check this when I'm at home but I'm almost sure i saw the same downclock in windoze after last update 2 days ago. I'm still on 1701 BIOS though - so this can take beta BIOS out of suspicion list.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you mean by this. What behaviour are you seeing
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before. The task manager shows as low as 3.5Ghz while my PC has a manual fixed OC of 4.025Ghz
> 
> As you can see, the base clock is 4.025Ghz....the CPU speed reported in the task manager should be fixed 4.025 too...not lower. it all looks like some sort of software downclock happening in windows because HWinfo and any other monitoring software shows a fixed 4.025 clock.
> 
> The power options show things that shouldn't be there with a fixed manual OC (I'm 10000% sure they didn't show up before, they should only if you leave the BIOS at stock)
Click to expand...

But there's definitely something up with your CB15 results. that score is more like a stock score than overclocked

Have you monitored the clocks while stress/benchmarking?


----------



## poisson21

I just upgrade to windows 1709 and same thing happenning to me, cpu now downclock to 100Mhz under my overclock and i lost ~75 pts in cb15 .....

When i launch cb 15 it clock a little higher but not at my oc setting...

I'll try different power plan but no luck until now.

edit:In performance power plan, changing minimale % did nothing at all.

Someone know how to ckeck it in registery ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> But there's definitely something up with your CB15 results. that score is more like a stock score than overclocked
> 
> Have you monitored the clocks while stress/benchmarking?


Yes I did. In HWinfo the clocks were as usual, fixed at 4.025GHz, also multipliers, VIDS and voltages.

And yes, exactly, a score of 1680 feels more like a stock score. Sometimes is even 1650cb


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> I just upgrade to windows 1709 and same thing happenning to me, cpu now downclock to 100Mhz under my overclock and i lost ~75 pts in cb15 .....
> When i launch cb 15 it clock a little higher but not at my oc setting...
> 
> I'll try different power plan but no luck until now.
> 
> edit:In performance power plan, changing minimale % did nothing at all.
> 
> Someone know how to ckeck it in registery ?


Wah!!! good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## miklkit

Huh. I just got updated to the latest version 2 days ago and so far all is well. Just tried CB15 and the score was slightly below my best because of all the other stuff open, so it seems to be normal. I use pstate and blck OCing and windoze does not recognize the blck part. Could that be where the issue is?


----------



## VeritronX

That reading by Windows is an estimate, and is effected by some of the cores being powered down. That has nothing to do with your scores changing, that's something else. If you disable C states in the bios the chip will stop powering down cores.


----------



## poisson21

For me, c-state and core boost are all disabled and i have a fix oc, didn't use p-state at all. Nothing change in bios setting, the only thing that change is windows.

And if you follow in task manager and the performance tab the curve of performance of the cpu, you clearly see a change in frequency when on load.


----------



## VeritronX

Is the temp getting to 75C or more? I've heard these chips soft throttle a bit when the temp gets up there, mine was certainly happier and faster at lower temps.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Not mine. Tops around 70c in cinebench.

Mostly is running around 30c and sporadic 50 under mild usage.


----------



## HeroofTime

Hello everyone,

Do you have *any* tips for someone that's old to overclocking but new to AMD?

My old PC blew up on me, so I ended up buying a whole new PC. I sold what was left of my old system on eBay and put that money toward the following components.
- AMD 1800X $295
- ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero $255
- G.SKILL TridentZ 3200MHz CL16 (16GBx2) $300
- Seasonic FOCUS Plus 850W Gold $90
- Crucial MX300 1TB $238

I'm also curious as to how achievable 4.2GHz will be when taking into consideration the listed parts?

I'll be using my 780 Ti until the next-gen Nvidia GPUs come out, and I still have my old optical drive and bench case that I'll be using from my old system too. I can't forget to mention that I'll be carrying over my Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler to the new build too. Thanks for any tips!

PS: I was strictly looking for Black Friday sales, which is why I got some decent deals!


----------



## AlphaC

4.2GHz seems to be golden chips only


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just for the record.

If apps become slow. Such as the task manager taking longer than usual to open and laggy to scroll is because the "TabTip.exe" which is the touch keyboard located in:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink


----------



## 12Cores

Just got a 1700x, what are best B-die 3200 cl14 2x8 kits availabe?


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Just got a 1700x, what are best B-die 3200 cl14 2x8 kits availabe?


Gskill Flare x 3200MHz C14 or Tridentz rgb C14

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx


----------



## Anty

Don't overpay for RGB ****. Just but regular trident z [email protected]


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> Gskill Flare x 3200MHz C14 or Tridentz rgb C14
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx


Depends how important RGB is for you, both are Samsung B-die kits which are among the best you can get.

I have the FlareX and they suit me very well. I can clock them up to 3466 MHz CL15 stable, perhaps even with tighter timings with some more tweaking but i am fine at CL15 for now.


----------



## Mega Man

Exactly, maybe you want RGB, who are you to judge


----------



## Ryoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Depends how important RGB is for you, both are Samsung B-die kits which are among the best you can get.
> 
> I have the FlareX and they suit me very well. I can clock them up to 3466 MHz CL15 stable, perhaps even with tighter timings with some more tweaking but i am fine at CL15 for now.


yup, i am using FlareX too. i dislike rgb lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryoz*
> 
> yup, i am using FlareX too. i dislike rgb lol


Well, i quite like the RGB version to be honest and from where i am from they are almost at the same price as the FlareX. I still wouldn't trade my FlareX with the RGB versions tho..


----------



## 12Cores

It sounds like FlareX or Trident Z is the way to go, has anyone had any luck overclocking 3000mhz kits to 3466 or higher? I ran my DDR3 1866(1.5v)@2400mhz(1.69v) with an 80mm fan attached for 4+ years without an issue.


----------



## HeroofTime

Anyone got any tips for overclocking an 1800X with an ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero? For example, any notable issues you remember running into when overclocking that you wish you knew before? Thanks.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeroofTime*
> 
> Anyone got any tips for overclocking an 1800X with an ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero? For example, any notable issues you remember running into when overclocking that you wish you knew before? Thanks.


Only issue I had was my Mem Frequency defaulting to 2400Mhz when powering ON. From what I read this is due to memory training issue using latest bios 1701. I resolved this by going to "Extreme Tweaker" and set 'Mem Over Clock Fail Count' to 3 or 4, and then do the same in "Advanced">AMD CBS\DDR4 Common Options and set Fail_CNT to 3 or 4 again and Reboot. This will stop the cold boot when you are simply just powering off>on your PC.

I currently run my 1800x on a CH6 @3.9Ghz using only 1.35v but I can also do 4Ghz using 1.4+v but it produces more heat so I decided to keep it at 3.9Ghz on CPU and 3200Mhz on Ram. I'm using G.SKILL Flare X Series F4-3200C14-8GFX (2 x 8GB). It is 100% stable at [email protected] and you can OC to 3466Mhz but you may need to do a lot of tweaking to get it stable. It is by far the more favorable mem choice for AMD platforms, as well as Trident-Z.

OC is very simple. In Bios:
Ai Overlock Tuner = Manual
> CPU Core Ratio 39
Memory Frequency = DDR4-3200MHz
Core Performance Boost = Disable
DRAM Timing Control = Set your Ram's value as rated.

CPU Core Voltage = Manual mode
- CPU Core Voltage Override = 1.350000
DRAM Voltage = 1.350000

Reboot to Windows and you should be pretty stable. You can run MemTest 6.0 by HCI and open 16 instances and apply 850MB for each (assuming you have 16GB of ram total) and run it for about 3-4 hours. If no errors, you're set!

The above is the quickest way to do it. You can also do P-state OC as well but it is somewhat unpopular unless there is an issue with a mobo's way of regulating voltage, like the Taichi mobo.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> It sounds like FlareX or Trident Z is the way to go, has anyone had any luck overclocking 3000mhz kits to 3466 or higher? I ran my DDR3 1866(1.5v)@2400mhz(1.69v) with an 80mm fan attached for 4+ years without an issue.


correction, bdie is the way to go


----------



## hurricane28

Yup, and 3000 MHz is no B-die if i am correct. A friend of mine has 3000 MHz Cl16 Corsair RAM and it won't even hit advertised speed... Its next to useless imo.. He doesn't want to pay more for better quality RAM but imo that is little stupid because now he can't even hit advertised speeds and with B-die you can and beyond. It "only" cost € 50 more, money well spend as we know Ryzen loves good RAM.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm...interesting. My problems seem to be RAM related.

My RAM should run at 15-17-17-17-35 (2933 64gb Vengeance)

The BIOS sets it automatically to 16-17-17-17-35

Previously (last months), my latency was consistently 87ns with those exact timings.

Then all of the sudden my latency is consistently around 107ns, a huge bump.

Today I tried forcing the timings to 15-17-17-17-35 and that small CAS change made my latencies drop to 97ns

Now my CB15 scores are 1758cb as opposed to the sad 1680cb, pretty close to my standard score of 1780cb

Also, that small change in the CAS made the system interrupts usage to cut in half.

I'm gonna keep monitoring this, there must be a BIOS or a Windows bug going on.


----------



## kmac20

I seem to be having a similar problem with my cinebench score.

I have a 1700 @3.8 and it seems to have dropped roughly 100 to down to 1693 from I believe what was 1790ish my last Windows install (before Fall update).

Ram running at 3066.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm.. yeah Windows is pretty much bugged at this point.

Last hour the PC was real snappy, now the task manager takes 5s to open again and my CB scores went to the floor and RAM latency back to 100ns from 92ns within the same run time.


----------



## kmac20

I also just want to state that I too have changed NOTHING and I don't have my ram overclocked past it being set to 3066 XMP profile. But I was getting scores in the upper 1700s before, and now I cant even crack 1700. I didn't even realize the difference until I read your posts, but its definitely there.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I rebooted, same RAM settings as before. Now my latency is 109ns

(facepalm)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I rebooted, same RAM settings as before. Now my latency is 109ns
> 
> (facepalm)


What are you using to measure latency?


----------



## SaccoSVD

AIDA64, I run it 3 times. (just the latency benchmark)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> AIDA64, I run it 3 times. (just the latency benchmark)


That's my go to program, but only the newest versions are actually for use with Ryzen. Might be interesting to see how it compares with sandra http://www.sisoftware.eu/


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here's Sandra's report.



http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_run.php?q=c2ffcefddbbadbe6d2e0d3ebdbedcbb984b492f792af9fb9caf7c7

Seems like Sandra reports only 32GB although I have 64GB (every other app reports 64GB)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here's Sandra's report.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_run.php?q=c2ffcefddbbadbe6d2e0d3ebdbedcbb984b492f792af9fb9caf7c7
> 
> Seems like Sandra reports only 32GB although I have 64GB


That's kind of where I was going with that - how does it compare with 2x16 results or have you tried that?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Hmm.. yeah Windows is pretty much bugged at this point.
> 
> Last hour the PC was real snappy, now the task manager takes 5s to open again and my CB scores went to the floor and RAM latency back to 100ns from 92ns within the same run time.


yeah, task manager is getting stuck, Chomre browser now has a RAM leak


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's kind of where I was going with that - how does it compare with 2x16 results or have you tried that?


The point is that it was working fine all along since March till recently.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> yeah, task manager is getting stuck, Chomre browser now has a RAM leak


After reboot it stayed bad, so is windows, or the BIOS, but not chrome.

I suspect is windows because I've tried some older BIOSes (proven good) and still the performance was bad.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> After reboot it stayed bad, so is windows, or the BIOS, but not chrome.
> 
> I suspect is windows because I've tried some older BIOSes (proven good) and still the performance was bad.


I meant that programs in windows are getting affected by windows with its bugs


----------



## SaccoSVD

They do. Things that have a lot of text such as the task manager or process explorer are opening noticeably slower and scrolling with difficulty.


----------



## LinksKitKat

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/TobyJack/saved/

I need some help... i just bought the ryzen 7 1800x. hasnt arrived in the mail yet but im needing a good mobo and ram and cpu cooler input. Also possibly input on what graphics card to get as well. This is my list i have picked out on pcpartpicker. However im at a loss of if im going to have compatibility issues or if there is actually better mobos out there for my new setup. Please help.


----------



## Johan45

Don't know if this is a Cyber Monday sale but I would jump on these quick while the sale is on. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## kmac20

I have an ASRock taichi x370. I'd recommend it despite some problems especially with an 1800x as it has hands down the best VRMs for over locking. That said it has nultibug issues but I believe that's not specific to the taichi.

Otherwise I'd recommend a Gifabyte gaming 5 (NOT the Gaming K5 but just Gaming 5) if you're fine on a B350 platform and don't need as many bells and whistles. I did a build for a friend with it it works great.

I'm sure people who know more about ASUS might recommend a tomahawk but I don't know much about those boards.

Also GPU wise it depends what resolution you're gaming at but if you get a better CPU and skimp on the GPU it's not as good since you're GPU bottlenecked much more nowadays. I'd say at least a GTX 1070 if you go green or a RX 580/Vega 56 if you bat red team.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinksKitKat*
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/TobyJack/saved/
> 
> I need some help... i just bought the ryzen 7 1800x. hasnt arrived in the mail yet but im needing a good mobo and ram and cpu cooler input. Also possibly input on what graphics card to get as well. This is my list i have picked out on pcpartpicker. However im at a loss of if im going to have compatibility issues or if there is actually better mobos out there for my new setup. Please help.


I'm not sure if that RAM is B-die or not. Go for a 3200 (or higher) C15 (or lower) kit. Anything like that should be B-die. 3200 C16 kits are iffy (especially 16-18-18 ones). All of the FlareX kits should be B-die and anything clocked higher than 3200 probably is as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's kind of where I was going with that - how does it compare with 2x16 results or have you tried that?
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that it was working fine all along since March till recently.
Click to expand...

Have you verified that all timings are the same as they were when the latency was better? RTC is about the only way to see most of those secondary timings.

One thing that surprised me was turning off onboard sound dropped my latency by close to 10%.


----------



## LinksKitKat

i dont plan on overclocking. the link for that ram is out of stock.
Im open to suggestions on what Mobo to get to go with the ryzen 7 1800x as well as cooler prefereable air cooler. ive been suggested to get the NH-U14S what do you think about it? This is my 2nd pc build its definately time for an upgrade. so any input is appreciated.


----------



## bardacuda

The U14S should be more than adequate but it depends on your climate. I'd recommend the Taichi for the board but the Strix is good too if you can get it cheaper. I've seen the Taichi with a $50 MIR lately though.


----------



## WexleySnoops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The U14S should be more than adequate but it depends on your climate. I'd recommend the Taichi for the board but the Strix is good too if you can get it cheaper. I've seen the Taichi with a $50 MIR lately though.


I just got the Tiachi for my R7 1700 build I'll be doing in the next couple weeks.

There is indeed a $50 MIR floating around that expires in a week or so I believe.

Would have gone Asus CH6 but it's $$$.

Noctua coolers are top notch!


----------



## LinksKitKat

Thank you ill def. look at the mobo suggestions!


----------



## SavantStrike

So I've ended up building two identical systems (x370 taichi, 1700x, 16GB 3466mhz b die).

I'm crunched for time and am trying to determine which chip bins better. Any pointers on what reasonable starting voltages and clocks are?


----------



## Johan45

See if either of them will pass stress testing at 4.0 with 1.4V then fine tune from there


----------



## Keyan93

Rock solid at 1.350v LLC3 + 1.0v Vsoc LLC1 @4050mhz and Ram at 3333Mhz 1Usmus EXTREME Timings @1.36v

I have passed 2 hours OCCT, 6 hours Prime95 custom max ram, 10 run IBT AVX Max ram, 1000% Memtest.

Cinebench score max is 1827pt (without performance bias).

All screenshot here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/5990#post_26459553

P.s. Disabling C-States have helped a lot to get lower vcore (from 1.368v to 1.350v)... can you also try with your stable overclock if you can get any improve by disabling C-States?


----------



## SaccoSVD

For those with sub par performance.

I think I found the problem.

It was the "Connected User Experiences and Telemetry" service. (that bugger got me by the balls for one month)

Also disable "Touch Keyboard and Ink" as it also uses too much CPU.

As soon as I turned it off (telemetry) the CPU usage on Core 0 went back down to normal.

My scores are back to normal again.

RAM latency is still higher than usual, that could be a BIOS issue.

AT LAST!!


----------



## edychi

Hi, what better motherboard option for ryzen 1800x?

models:

Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7
Asrock X370 Gaming Fatality
Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming
Asus Rog Strix X370-F
Asus X370-Pro Prime

Thank you


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have a Prime X370 Pro and I don't feel disappointed.

I've heard the K7 is a great board (?)


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edychi*
> 
> Hi, what better motherboard option for ryzen 1800x?
> 
> models:
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7
> Asrock X370 Gaming Fatality
> Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming
> Asus Rog Strix X370-F
> Asus X370-Pro Prime
> 
> Thank you


If you're talking about the ASRock "Professional" Gaming and not the Gaming "K4", then that is the best one out of the list. However it doesn't offer anything over the Taichi except for 5 Gbit LAN (if 1 Gbit is not enough for you for some reason), and costs more.

The Gigabyte Gaming K7 and Gaming 5 (but NOT the K5) are good boards but the VRMs can get pretty warm because of the heatpipe missing from the VRM sinks.

ASUS Strix is pretty good..probably a bit better than the two Gigabyte ones mentioned but not as good as the Taichi or Professional Gaming.

Prime Pro is a great bang-for-buck board. The VRMs are more than adequate but the chokes can get pretty warm when overclocking...and the RAM seems to clock about 133 MHz less than what something like the Taichi or C6H can do.


----------



## kmac20

Most of those are boards I recommended. Gaming 5 from Gigabyte, and Taichi from Asrock (best VRMs as far as I am aware/concerned).


----------



## edychi

Yes, for gaming, my monitor is 1440p.

I found these ASrock models, but with higher values.

ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming - $364

ASRock X370 Taichi - $334

Or choose another model cheaper so?

Asus Rog Strix X370-F - $196,00

Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7 - $244,00

Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5 - $207,00

Asrock X370 Gaming Fatality - $248,00

MSI X370 Gaming Pro - $155,00

Asus X370-Pro Prime - $154,00

thank you


----------



## bardacuda

Aside from the MSI Gaming Pro and the cheaper ASRock Gaming Fatility, those are all good choices. Choose what fits your needs / budget.


----------



## kmac20

Just curious as to your location as those prices seem rather inflated.

Granted I go to a micro center not even ten minutes from my house and my taichi was 200$ minus 30 for a bundle (so about 170$ with the CPU) but even online those seem rather high.

I'm guessing you're not in the USA?


----------



## edychi

Thank you, among those three, which would be the best?

Asus Rog Strix X370-F (I think to buy this)

Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5

Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7


----------



## kmac20

Either the strix or the gaming 5 would be my votes.

I've always used gigabyte boards before my latest build (which again I'm using a ASRock Taichi x370) so I'd probably favor the gigabyte but that's just personal preference on my end.

I think you'll be happy whether you get the strix or gaming 5. I would recommend the gaming 5 over the k7 though because as far as I'm aware it sometimes gets more frequent/earlier bios updates. Although with many of the ryzen issues having been ironed out at this point that may not matter anymore.

I'm sure quite a few people here will say the strix but again I've always enjoyed gigabyte boards and never had any issues with them so.


----------



## edychi

Understood, really thank you for taking my doubts, grateful!

I'm moving to the following setting:

Monitor Acer predator x34
AMD Ryzen 1800x
Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5 / Asus Rog Strix X370-F
ddr4 2x8gb 3000/3200
GTX1080TI EVGA FTW3
Samsung SSD Evo 850 500GB
Corsair 650W 80 Plus Gold - CS650M
Corsair 400c
Cooler (I did not search)


----------



## kmac20

Maybe up to a 750w if youre getting a 1080Ti and plan on overclocking? IDK thats just my opinion. Im sure 650w is more than enough with Ryzen, but generally speaking you want 50% of your max load to be most efficient, and I'd say probably 750w will be better in that regard.

Especially if you plan on adding other stuff later or possibly an AIO or something. Don't get me wrong 650 w should be more than enough considering its a Ryzen system, but because a 1800x is 95W not 75W like the 1700 (what I have) and if you plan on overclocking both the GPU and CPU? I'd up the PSU a step.

Gives you a lot more wiggle room. Esp if you plan on adding drives later or better cooling solutions. IDK just my 2 cents.

Otherwise seems solid.

(I actually just bought a samsung 850 evo 500gb when it was on sale on newegg the past week. GOnna swap it as my boot drive and use my regular SATA m.2 drive as storage so I can do some bclk overclocking!).


----------



## Melcar

I have the K7. Barely got around to putting my system together this last weekend, so I have not played with it that much. Really good board. The Gaming 5 is practically the same board except for a few board features (no clock gen for example) and a slightly different color scheme. Only thing I dislike is the BIOS mouse thing. All GB UEFI I have used have this really sluggish mouse control. Very frustrating really.
Can't go wrong with the board. Both the Gaming 5 and K7 are possibly the best all round X370 boards if the price is right. Some take issue with the VRM sinks not having a heatpipe, but they are good enough and get the job done.
Just make sure the RAM you get is in the QVL (or at least confirmed to work nice with Ryzen). Ryzen CPUs are VERY picky about RAM and timings. People aren't exaggerating about this. If you get the wrong RAM, the board will either not boot or default to SPD values.


----------



## AlphaC

Gigabyte's X370 K7 / G5 would have been solid boards if they were released with a properly heatpiped VRM heatsink and 50A iR3556 or 60A IR3555 and didn't have one BIOs that killed CPUs. They have the power/reset/clear CMOS, *dual BIOS* with switch, and vcheck points.

Alas they're 40A Powerstages and not heatsinked properly. Someone noted it is not just the heatsink but the thermal pads: a change to Fujipoly pads resulted in a 10°C temperature drop.

At best it's around Asus' X370 Prime Pro / Asus' X370-F STRIX level so it should not be a $200 board. $160-180 maybe but not $200.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Gigabyte's X370 K7 / G5 would have been solid boards if they were released with a properly heatpiped VRM heatsink and 50A iR3556 or 60A IR3555 and didn't have one BIOs that killed CPUs. They have the power/reset/clear CMOS, *dual BIOS* with switch, and vcheck points.
> 
> Alas they're 40A Powerstages and not heatsinked properly. Someone noted it is not just the heatsink but the thermal pads: a change to Fujipoly pads resulted in a 10°C temperature drop.
> 
> At best it's around Asus' X370 Prime Pro / Asus' X370-F STRIX level so it should not be a $200 board. $160-180 maybe but not $200.


I have the K7, all I needed to do to fix the vrm cooling was remove the IO cover, dropped temps almost 30C. Doesn't hit 70C under extended prime95 runs now.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I have the K7, all I needed to do to fix the vrm cooling was remove the IO cover, dropped temps almost 30C. Doesn't hit 70C under extended prime95 runs now.


At what voltage? With what cooling?

On open bench with one 140mm CPU cooler (~1100-1300RPM TY-147) I had VRM hitting 85°C in Prime blend AVX


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> At what voltage? With what cooling?
> 
> On open bench with one 140mm CPU cooler (~1100-1300RPM TY-147) I had VRM hitting 85°C in Prime blend AVX


Was running at 3.975Ghz 1.35v.. Noctua D14 with 2x EK vardar ER fans, Silverstone FT05 case with 3x scythe GT 1850rpm intake fans, no exhaust.

Test was Prime95 v29.1 build 16, Blend with 14GB ram.

Now I'm running the same mobo and cooler in a different case with much less airflow and noise at 3.8Ghz 1.2v and it's still pretty under control.

(keep in mind this ran throughout the whole afternoon in australia in summer, case peaked at 48C while vrm's peaked at 68C)


----------



## AlphaC

Ah your peak power is 132W. I had over 180W peak power and no case fan

My peak T_Die was also around 70°C due to a smaller cooler. That means it was probably more leaky due to higher temperatures.


----------



## edychi

Hello friend I started to receive the parts =)


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ah your peak power is 132W. I had over 180W peak power and no case fan
> 
> My peak T_Die was also around 70°C due to a smaller cooler. That means it was probably more leaky due to higher temperatures.


The pic is the new setup at 3.8ghz, the previous setup at 3.975ghz 1.35v pulled over 190w and cpu die hit 75C, vrm temps peaked at 69C but in a 24C room.. and the cpu fans hit over 2000rpm with the three intake 1850rpm GT's were maxed out. before removing the IO cover vrms were hitting 93C.


----------



## heyider

I have these CMK32GX4M2A2400C16 and an asus b350 prime plus, and a ryzen 1800x, what would be a good overclocking setup for my memories?


----------



## 12Cores

Replaced my [email protected] with the [email protected], my experience so far:

Gaming -
The same, I game at 4k with vsync on, the 1080ti is the bottleneck. I did notice that games appear to run smoother with Ryzen, could be placebo.

Benching -
Valley 1.0 1080p extreme - 1700x 128fps, 4790K 148fps
Valley 1.0 4k No AA - 1700x 88fps, 4790k 90fps

CB R15 -
1700x 1825cb 168cb
4790K 950cb 190cb

Firestrike GPU Score only -
1700x 30,600
4790k 31,500

Firestrike Ultra GPU Score only -
1700x 7,600
4790k 7,600

Overclocking - work in progress
[email protected] Crash, not going to happen
[email protected] Stable
[email protected] Stable
[email protected] Stable
[email protected] Stable

Memory -

Running non B-die Gskill kit at CL16 [email protected], kit will not overclock

Temps -
1700x under 50C while gaming
4790k mid 50's while gaming

x370 -
The most recent bios on my board removed the ability to overclock via Pstates as result my cpu is locked at 1.43v and 4.15ghz. This is a big disappointment I was hoping to have my clocks and voltage down clock at idle. I want to hammer the cpu more but this restriction will temper my desire add more than 1.43v.

Versus my old 8320/8350 -
This cpu delivers an experience that is miles ahead of the FX 8XXX series, they are not even in the same ballpark. If you are still on the 8XXX platform and can upgrade it is really a no brainer, this thing is a monster its equivalent to the 5960x a cpu that cost $1000 a few years ago.

Back on team the red and could not be happier, looking forward to the refresh next year.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Replaced my [email protected] with the [email protected], my experience so far:
> 
> Gaming -
> The same, I game at 4k with vsync on, the 1080ti is the bottleneck. I did notice that games appear to run smoother with Ryzen, could be placebo.
> 
> Benching -
> Valley 1.0 1080p extreme - 1700x 128fps, 4790K 148fps
> Valley 1.0 4k No AA - 1700x 88fps, 4790k 90fps
> 
> CB R15 -
> 1700x 1825cb 168cb
> 4790K 950cb 190cb
> 
> Firestrike GPU Score only -
> 1700x 30,600
> 4790k 31,500
> 
> Firestrike Ultra GPU Score only -
> 1700x 7,600
> 4790k 7,600
> 
> Overclocking - work in progress
> [email protected] Crash, not going to happen
> [email protected] Stable
> [email protected] Stable
> [email protected] Stable
> [email protected] Stable
> 
> Memory -
> 
> Running non B-die Gskill kit at CL16 [email protected], kit will not overclock
> 
> Temps -
> 1700x under 50C while gaming
> 4790k mid 50's while gaming
> 
> x370 -
> The most recent bios on my board removed the ability to overclock via Pstates as result my cpu is locked at 1.43v and 4.15ghz. This is a big disappointment I was hoping to have my clocks and voltage down clock at idle. I want to hammer the cpu more but this restriction will temper my desire add more than 1.43v.
> 
> Versus my old 8320/8350 -
> This cpu delivers an experience that is miles ahead of the FX 8XXX series, they are not even in the same ballpark. If you are still on the 8XXX platform and can upgrade it is really a no brainer, this thing is a monster its equivalent to the 5960x a cpu that cost $1000 a few years ago.
> 
> Back on team the red and could not be happier, looking forward to the refresh next year.


I now have two R5 1600 rigs. One with a CHVI Hero and the other with a MSI X370 Gaming Titanium. I bought the MSI board purely for the looks lol. I only occasionally game so my old rigs were fine. I just have fun changing rigs every few weeks. Glad to have you back on the Red Team.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ah your peak power is 132W. I had over 180W peak power and no case fan
> 
> My peak T_Die was also around 70°C due to a smaller cooler. That means it was probably more leaky due to higher temperatures.


Ran it at 3.975Ghz 1.35v in the lower noise case to get you a better screenshot:


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I have the K7, all I needed to do to fix the vrm cooling was remove the IO cover, dropped temps almost 30C. Doesn't hit 70C under extended prime95 runs now.


You shouldn't have to do those types of things if a board is built properly. Especially a $200 board. It's insane.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You shouldn't have to do those types of things if a board is built properly. Especially a $200 board. It's insane.


True, but at least in this case it's not something that's hard or warrantee voiding.. or even makes it look much different really. It's three screws and unplugging the leds and there's no warrantee void sticker involved. The heatsink fills most of the space covered by that IO cover and has silver details on it.

These boards were part of the rushed launch of ryzen and I'm happy that the heatsinks and vrms are good, even if the IO cover is a bit of a fail and having the heatpipe missing is unfortunate.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> These boards were part of the rushed launch of ryzen and I'm happy that the heatsinks and vrms are good, even if the IO cover is a bit of a fail and having the heatpipe missing is unfortunate.


As has been stated the heatsinks and vrm's are not very good. That is the problem.


----------



## Melcar

I'm sure in a few months GB will come up with rev. 2 of the board with a heatpipe on the VRM heatsink. Which sucks. Has anyone tried fitting some aftermarket heatsinks on the VRMs?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I'm sure in a few months GB will come up with rev. 2 of the board with a heatpipe on the VRM heatsink. Which sucks. Has anyone tried fitting some aftermarket heatsinks on the VRMs?


Sinks would certainly help, but...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You shouldn't have to do those types of things if a board is built properly. Especially a $200 board. It's insane.


This right here. Gigabyte should have added a dollar to the BOM cost for a heat pipe, or put better VRMS on the board that didn't need the heat pipe.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Sinks would certainly help, but...
> This right here. Gigabyte should have added a dollar to the BOM cost for a heat pipe, or put better VRMS on the board that didn't need the heat pipe.


I wonder if some of those old Thermalright VRM heatsinks would fit.


----------



## heyider

I have these *CMK32GX4M2A2400C16* 5.30 and an *Asus Prime B350 Plus*, and a *Ryzen 1800x*...
*What would be the best overclocking configuration for my memories?*


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyider*
> 
> I have these *CMK32GX4M2A2400C16* 5.30 and an *Asus Prime B350 Plus*, and a *Ryzen 1800x*...
> *What would be the best overclocking configuration for my memories?*


memory OC'ing dosent work like that, at least not well. I haven't seen any real evidence of plug and play timings between kits.
but first off you are running dual rank sticks. so that might put you at a disadvantage to begin with. so don't get too disappointed if you cant run some of the super fast straps.
but there is a dram timing tool to help you set up some timings for your kit. you can check this thread for instructions
http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/0_40

I dont know much about that board but OC'ing a 1800x I would be slightly aware and wary of vrm temps. at least until you know what to expect. looks like an awful small sink on there. might want to see if HWINFO64 shows a VRM temp sensor for your board as you OC and stress your cpu to see how high the temps will go.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Gigabyte should have added a dollar to the BOM cost for a heat pipe, or put better VRMS on the board that didn't need the heat pipe.


The board was rushed to market, it has good efficient vrm components but the heatsinks were a straight reuse from older intel designs and they didn't make up a heatpipe or assembly process for it that fits the location of the heatsinks on the K7.


----------



## heyider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> memory OC'ing dosent work like that, at least not well. I haven't seen any real evidence of plug and play timings between kits.
> but first off you are running dual rank sticks. so that might put you at a disadvantage to begin with. so don't get too disappointed if you cant run some of the super fast straps.
> but there is a dram timing tool to help you set up some timings for your kit. you can check this thread for instructions
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/0_40
> 
> I dont know much about that board but OC'ing a 1800x I would be slightly aware and wary of vrm temps. at least until you know what to expect. looks like an awful small sink on there. might want to see if HWINFO64 shows a VRM temp sensor for your board as you OC and stress your cpu to see how high the temps will go.


Thank you! but would reach 2933mhz?
If not, I'll be very sad ...


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyider*
> 
> Thank you! but would reach 2933mhz?
> If not, I'll be very sad ...


Its hard to say. all you can do is try. I originally had a DR 64GB kit of trident z. the most I could get out of them stable is 3066 IIRC that was on an ASROCK taichi board bios 3.0
however when I switched to my ASUS crosshair I couldn't even get that anymore. so part could depend on your platform your set of sticks, your chip and a whole host of other features. all I can do is say give the calculator a try and see what it comes up for your sticks. but also of note the newest AGESA bios updates are just around the corner. shoudl see them within a week. some boards have already started posting them. with a new AGESA you might come across all sorts of compatibility assisting things. and I know theres quite a few people I have seen lately touting high strap DR kits with their ryzens.
so dont give up hope yet,
and besides im not very good at OC'ing memory, so you might have much much more luck than I did.


----------



## heyider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> Its hard to say. all you can do is try. I originally had a DR 64GB kit of trident z. the most I could get out of them stable is 3066 IIRC that was on an ASROCK taichi board bios 3.0
> however when I switched to my ASUS crosshair I couldn't even get that anymore. so part could depend on your platform your set of sticks, your chip and a whole host of other features. all I can do is say give the calculator a try and see what it comes up for your sticks. but also of note the newest AGESA bios updates are just around the corner. shoudl see them within a week. some boards have already started posting them. with a new AGESA you might come across all sorts of compatibility assisting things. and I know theres quite a few people I have seen lately touting high strap DR kits with their ryzens.
> so dont give up hope yet,
> and besides im not very good at OC'ing memory, so you might have much much more luck than I did.


Thank you, I'll try this!
I use a lot of processor performance, this OC will help me a lot, thanks again !!!


----------



## LuciferX

Hi guys, today Windows 10 decided to install a new update, to my surprise, after the post, and just before the "lock screen", my PC started to make "full speed fan sounds" with black screen (no video) ... Looking at the debug led , I read Code 00 ... Tried to reboot, nothing, so, I started my PC holding SHIFT and Windows 10 automatically canceled the KB Update and everything is working fine so far. Anyone had the same problem with this kb? Should I try to install it again? If I dont touch anything, Windows will try to download it again?

My Ryzen 1700 + Asrock x370 is running on stock speed, Ram at 2933 mhz since ever ...

https://support.microsoft.com/es-es/help/4051963/windows-10-update-kb4051963


----------



## miklkit

Does this sound familiar? http://windowsreport.com/windows-10-kb4051963-bugs/


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Does this sound familiar? http://windowsreport.com/windows-10-kb4051963-bugs/


Thanks! Stupid MS ... So, now Win10 will not try to download it again? Should I delay updates for some days maybe ?


----------



## hurricane28

I just installed this update and no issues so far..


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just installed this update and no issues so far..


Tried again today, using the catalog version. Just in case, closed malwarebytes before installing it.

http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4051963



Everything seems fine now ... Weird


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Tried again today, using the catalog version. Just in case, closed malwarebytes before installing it.
> 
> http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4051963
> 
> 
> 
> Everything seems fine now ... Weird


Yeah, i had my fair share on MS weirdness myself over the years.. It actually surprised me that this update worked for me as i am mostly the one with the issues with MS or other 3rd party vendors and when i update them things go south in short order lol.


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i had my fair share on MS weirdness myself over the years.. It actually surprised me that this update worked for me as i am mostly the one with the issues with MS or other 3rd party vendors and when i update them things go south in short order lol.


I've never seen an update generating Debug codes AFTER the (ok) POST, that was really a surprise ... BSOD with a "Stop Error Code" or Broken Windows is the standard I think ...


----------



## chris89

Is anyone breaking 5,000 points on CPUz MultiThread? I want to Upgrade, but I want to know I can wax my Dual Xeon's.

Is anyone a serious Ryzen 1700 owner who knows EXACTLY what they are doing & can break 5,000 points?


----------



## TrueForm

``
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is anyone breaking 5,000 points on CPUz MultiThread? I want to Upgrade, but I want to know I can wax my Dual Xeon's.
> 
> Is anyone a serious Ryzen 1700 owner who knows EXACTLY what they are doing & can break 5,000 points?


I get 4839 @ 3.9Ghz. Could hit 5000 at 4Ghz.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> ``
> I get 4839 @ 3.9Ghz. Could hit 5000 at 4Ghz.


Thats amazing. Can I see the results? I plan on 4Ghz & 5,000 points would make the upgrade well worth it.

Can you post HWInfo screenshot so I can see VRM Temperature?

I plan on cooling the VRM with 5-10mm thick copper heats. Just need to find 25mm tall copper heatsinks possibly.


----------



## kert06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thats amazing. Can I see the results? I plan on 4Ghz & 5,000 points would make the upgrade well worth it.


Here's my result. 4900 @ 3.915ghz, and that's with stock memory frequency.
https://valid.x86.fr/4agiy4


----------



## christoph

hi guys, I have 2 questions, one is whats the safest high voltage that RAM can take, mine is at 1.36v being that the stock voltage for my kit

and have you guys notice if CR timing does an impact in RAM speed or not?





and 3466 with CR 2


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.overclock.net/t/1642077/excel-benchmark

OCN user is looking for Ryzen systems with Excel 2016 *64 bit* to run the benchmarks.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is anyone breaking 5,000 points on CPUz MultiThread? I want to Upgrade, but I want to know I can wax my Dual Xeon's.
> 
> Is anyone a serious Ryzen 1700 owner who knows EXACTLY what they are doing & can break 5,000 points?


I get 4780(4800 once i turn off steam) at 3.85Ghz and 3200mhz 16CL memory


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is anyone breaking 5,000 points on CPUz MultiThread? I want to Upgrade, but I want to know I can wax my Dual Xeon's.
> 
> Is anyone a serious Ryzen 1700 owner who knows EXACTLY what they are doing & can break 5,000 points?




I got that at 3.975Ghz with ram at 3200C14 XMP on windows 10.


----------



## kmac20

I get about 4700 with the chip @ 3.8 on all cores and 3066 memory.



For some reason my multicore cinebench is low here, but thats a discussion i've had in this thread with another member and have yet to isolate the problem. It used to be higher before Fall Creators Update, and you can still see my CPUZ score there as being about 4725 there despite it. Single core of 433 in CPUZ and single core of 155 in this particular cinebench run. Again a bit lower than before the FCU.

But remember my chip is only at 3.8 and with the RAM only at 3066 with no timing overclocks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

This is at 4.025 GHz


----------



## bardacuda

https://valid.x86.fr/yf491c


----------



## kmac20

Interesting that I have a (what I think is) significantly higher single core benchmark in CPUZ with mine being at 433 after the FCU. Multi core obviously behidn yours but once again my 1700 is at only 3.8 and no memory OC past 3066 XMP setting. Obviously every chip is different, I just find that a bit weird.

Also, does ANYONE know how to get my CPUZ bench link to be accurate? No matter what I do it seems to not include either my benchmark score, or anything but the ORIGINAL score I sent when I validated. Despite that being my actual score it seems to always use the default score for a 1700. Obviously I have proof that its higher, so its whatever when it comes to places like HWBOT, it would just be nice to have it show the actual score.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yf491c


How does that translates into CB15?


----------



## kmac20

My cinebench score is about 1700 (HA!) once again at 3.8 with 3066 ram and no subtiming overclocks (in fact the RAM is rated for 3200 but its not samsung B-die so it doesn't like to boot always at 3200, so i leave it at 3066 for stability sake) and again this is after the FCU where it dropped around 100 points. Another member and I were conversing on this subject and while he was able to isolate his problem I haven't been able to. Its whatever though i'm happy with 1700 CB 15 at 3.8.

And this is once again with a regular 1700 @ 3.8 with 1.31v. I cant get it past the 3.8 wall, but YMMV. Lots of others have been able to. Might be the lower TDP. Who knows. Silicon lottery, y'all.


----------



## bardacuda

@SaccoSVD

I never did a CB15 run at that frequency. I already posted CB15 scores from 3.8 to 4.0 in 0.05 GHz increments and I linked you to that post in the Prime Pro thread before if you want to dig it up.

EDIT: Ah here I dug it up:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26461567


----------



## SaccoSVD

thanks









I was actually more curious of your single thread performance at 4.065Mhz


----------



## bardacuda

I never even bothered to try but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have been able to do a run without crashing. My chip is not a good overclocker and I was just doing some unstable benching for the heck of it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> My cinebench score is about 1700 (HA!) once again at 3.8 with 3066 ram and no subtiming overclocks (in fact the RAM is rated for 3200 but its not samsung B-die so it doesn't like to boot always at 3200, so i leave it at 3066 for stability sake) and again this is after the FCU where it dropped around 100 points. Another member and I were conversing on this subject and while he was able to isolate his problem I haven't been able to. Its whatever though i'm happy with 1700 CB 15 at 3.8.
> 
> And this is once again with a regular 1700 @ 3.8 with 1.31v. I cant get it past the 3.8 wall, but YMMV. Lots of others have been able to. Might be the lower TDP. Who knows. Silicon lottery, y'all.


1700cb is a good performance.

Mine is consistently at 1780cb now. My RAM is at 2933Mhz, I could also get my 4Dimm Adie to boot some times at 3200 16-18-18 and had pretty much the same score.

CPU at 4.025Mhz


----------



## SaccoSVD

I can run somewhat stable at 4.05Ghz at LLC3 1.44V (1.413v droop)....that'd give me those 5000 CPUz points


----------



## kmac20

My used to be about 1780. Again me and another member had it drop after the FCU. He isolated his problem, but when I tried disabling what he did it didn't boost my CB score any. Oh well, I'm content with about 1700. As you said its a good score. But SOMETHING in that updated dropped it about 50-100 points. I think. Who knows maybe I'm crazy and it wasn't that much higher, but I cant find out because I had other problems (SXS error) that I had to fix after windows took a dump and I had to re install it so I lost all my old scores.

I kind of like the fact that my 1700 scores 1700 in CB though. Its poetic (POSSIBLY not the right word for PC benchmarking, but I like it) somehow.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> My used to be about 1780. Again me and another member had it drop after the FCU. He isolated his problem, but when I tried disabling what he did it didn't boost my CB score any. Oh well, I'm content with about 1700. As you said its a good score. But SOMETHING in that updated dropped it about 50-100 points. I think. Who knows maybe I'm crazy and it wasn't that much higher, but I cant find out because I had other problems (SXS error) that I had to fix after windows took a dump and I had to re install it so I lost all my old scores.


FWIW I've had no change in performance at all from anniversary to creators to fall creators on this setup (1700 on a gigabyte K7 with 3200C14).. if anything it feels more responsive now, but scores the same. Still scores lower than windows 7 did though lol.

I did use the tool to jump-start the fall creators update process though, rather than waiting for it to be forced on me. Had a backup ready and the ISO on a usb in case it failed lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Keep looking on your services, turn those you can off then on while you see your Core 0 in the task manager.

Eventually it will drop down once you turn off one of the services and that way you know. (that's how I did)


----------



## chris89

Can someone post VRM temperatures at this clock to achieve 5,000 points CPUz 24/7 stable?

Very nice score's, Great job guy's!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> 
> 
> I got that at 3.975Ghz with ram at 3200C14 XMP on windows 10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I get about 4700 with the chip @ 3.8 on all cores and 3066 memory.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my multicore cinebench is low here, but thats a discussion i've had in this thread with another member and have yet to isolate the problem. It used to be higher before Fall Creators Update, and you can still see my CPUZ score there as being about 4725 there despite it. Single core of 433 in CPUZ and single core of 155 in this particular cinebench run. Again a bit lower than before the FCU.
> 
> But remember my chip is only at 3.8 and with the RAM only at 3066 with no timing overclocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This is at 4.025 GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yf491c


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can someone post VRM temperatures at this clock to achieve 5,000 points CPUz 24/7 stable?
> 
> Very nice score's, Great job guy's!




I've run that test for over 10hrs before no problems, just ran it for a bit to get a decent screenshot for someone else earlier. I did have to remove the IO cover on the gigabyte K7 to keep the VRM temps under control. I also have the monoblock for that motherboard sitting in a box somewhere, but I'm probably not going to use it with this cpu. Most of the time this system runs at 3.7ghz 1.13v, nice and quiet while only ~9% slower.

I've heard the Crosshair Hero and Taichi run considerably cooler, but have much more complicated bioses and the Hero isn't quite as good with ram. You can do 3200C14 with 4x8GB sticks on the K7, even on earlier bioses.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> 
> 
> I've run that test for over 10hrs before no problems, just ran it for a bit to get a decent screenshot for someone else earlier. I did have to remove the IO cover on the gigabyte K7 to keep the VRM temps under control. I also have the monoblock for that motherboard sitting in a box somewhere, but I'm probably not going to use it with this cpu. Most of the time this system runs at 3.7ghz 1.13v, nice and quiet while only ~9% slower.
> 
> I've heard the Crosshair Hero and Taichi run considerably cooler, but have much more complicated bioses and the Hero isn't quite as good with ram. You can do 3200C14 with 4x8GB sticks on the K7, even on earlier bioses.


That's awesome dude! difficult time overclocking Ryzen 1700? How about on B350? I plan on Using MSI Arctic B350 mATX.

Can you help me Validate on CPUz? I created an account but under My Account says "No Validations"?

https://valid.x86.fr/n5hsk0

Here's the Screenshot & the Validation doesn't report the same...



VRM Cooling here I plan on Modding it to hold Clocks with Cool VRM.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can someone post VRM temperatures at this clock to achieve 5,000 points CPUz 24/7 stable?
> 
> Very nice score's, Great job guy's!


I took measures from the back of the MOBO at many LLC levels and none were worrisome. Peaking about 90c (avg 70-80) which is totally ok. (PRIME X370 PRO)


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's awesome dude! difficult time overclocking Ryzen 1700? How about on B350? I plan on Using MSI Arctic B350 mATX.
> 
> Can you help me Validate on CPUz? I created an account but under My Account says "No Validations"?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/n5hsk0
> 
> VRM Cooling here I plan on Modding it to hold Clocks with Cool VRM.


I've never tried cpu-z's validation stuff unfortunately.

That motherboard isn't that great but there aren't a lot of AM4 options in the mATX form factor. It will need a fan for the VRM's for overclocking an R7 chip.

The CPU I have was one from siliconlottery binned to do 4GHz, only the top 20% of R7 1700's they tested were able to do that. They also stopped selling ryzen chips, so you'd be playing the lottery blindly yourself. Fair warning, some people couldn't get over 3.8Ghz with 1700's, so that is a possibility.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Such MOBO is gonna pop dead fast if you push it as we do with our beefier boards. Heatsinks won't help much as there so few VRM components.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I've never tried cpu-z's validation stuff unfortunately.
> 
> That motherboard isn't that great but there aren't a lot of AM4 options in the mATX form factor. It will need a fan for the VRM's for overclocking an R7 chip.
> 
> The CPU I have was one from siliconlottery binned to do 4GHz, only the top 20% of R7 1700's they tested were able to do that. They also stopped selling ryzen chips, so you'd be playing the lottery blindly yourself. Fair warning, some people couldn't get over 3.8Ghz with 1700's, so that is a possibility.


Right. Haha Yeah I see that, but I don't follow Reviews. My results will be unique.

I certainly do not plan on running the VRM up to 90 degrees Celsius. Way too hot. Maybe 84C max if I can out run a lot of stuff everyone seems to struggle to catch, these Quad Core Intel Chip's..

Thank You

*Anyone do any VRM modding on the motherboard's? Any Build Pictures?*

I plan on buy 10mm thick copper sheet to cut & cool all the VRM so I can load out much much cooler & yield VRM Throttle-Free Performance.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Such MOBO is gonna pop dead fast if you push it as we do with our beefier boards.


It will need active cooling, but would be okay as long as you stay within the ~1.42v safety range. Shouldn't pull more than ~200W total for the entire chip in a burst.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I can say my Prime X370 Pro VRM is actively cooled. The 4 radiator fans in push/pull plus my side 200mm fan are all pointing to the motherboard. And marked 80ish 90ish from the back.


----------



## kmac20

Im going to say right now the ASRock taichi x370 has some of, IF not THE best VRMs, and I'll tell you right now they don't need active cooling. Look through the taichi x370 thread, almost no one uses active cooling on the VRMs and the board stays at good temperatures. I'm not going to pretend the board has no issue (it has THE WORST MANUAL I've ever seen and some other bios issues) but it's a great board if you're looking for good VRMs (again tested by several outlets and arguably the best) and is a great choice. I have always though tended to favor gigabyte in the past and would be fairly confident you couldn't go wrong either a high end x370 gigabyte board unless I'm proven wrong (if you do go giganyte though get the non gaming version whatever you do as it's slightly better and teceives more bios updated as it's more widely used)


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I can say my Prime X370 Pro VRM is actively cooled. The 4 radiator fans in push/pull plus my side 200mm fan are all pointing to the motherboard. And marked 80ish 90ish from the back.


I wouldn't call that active, active is a fan directed at the components within an inch of them. Otherwise it's being passively cooled by the general airflow in the case.

I'd suggest taking the fan from the wraith cooler and zip tieing it onto the VRM heatsink on one end and the 8pin power cable on the other.


----------



## chris89

That's amazing how much increase in power consumption & how much performance? I wish someone showed The Unreal Engine 4 Cave Demo 4k & Original Crysis Modded 4k?

Something like 8K Crysis on 4Ghz Ryzen 1700 would be awesome especially at 4Ghz. Depending on your GPU? GTX 1070 8GB @ 2Ghz could do it... 8K DSR?!? @VeritronX

Show off nVidia 4k hardware encoder?!?
















*Youtube*


----------



## khaela

https://valid.x86.fr/vlke4i


----------



## chris89

Can someone post your 5,000+ CPUz multithread up for AIDA GPGPU?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's amazing how much increase in power consumption & how much performance? I wish someone showed The Unreal Engine 4 Cave Demo 4k & Original Crysis Modded 4k?
> 
> Something like 8K Crysis on 4Ghz Ryzen 1700 would be awesome especially at 4Ghz. Depending on your GPU? GTX 1070 8GB @ 2Ghz could do it... 8K DSR?!? @VeritronX
> 
> Show off nVidia 4k hardware encoder?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Youtube*


My Rig listing in my sig is out of date, gpu is now a 1080ti SC Black edition and the cpu is currently cooled by a Noctua D14 with EK Vardar 120 ER's.

Not sure if I can capture in 4K with a 1080p screen, I can render 4K using DSR but I don't know if shadowplay captures the 4K or 1080p output. Also Crysis 1 maxed at 4K without mods only just gets to 60fps with a 1080ti.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is anyone breaking 5,000 points on CPUz MultiThread? I want to Upgrade, but I want to know I can wax my Dual Xeon's.
> 
> Is anyone a serious Ryzen 1700 owner who knows EXACTLY what they are doing & can break 5,000 points?


5188 at 4.15ghz - These things are monsters

https://valid.x86.fr/isu1e0


----------



## cssorkinman

Daily clock since May - 1800x


----------



## VeritronX

The problem I have with ryzen in games is actually hitching / pausing when streaming in assets, it happens regularly in gta5 and witcher 3.. can see it here near the start of the gta5 benchmark (4K very high with FXAA)


----------



## christoph

Stock temps



sorry guys, being trying to OC, but didn't have much time, I only got my Ram at 3466 so I'll be trying next week


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> The problem I have with ryzen in games is actually hitching / pausing when streaming in assets, it happens regularly in gta5 and witcher 3.. can see it here near the start of the gta5 benchmark (4K very high with FXAA)


Had the same issue, I switched from the Ryzen Power Plan to Performance, that fixed the issue..

Cheers


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I wouldn't call that active, active is a fan directed at the components within an inch of them. Otherwise it's being passively cooled by the general airflow in the case.
> 
> I'd suggest taking the fan from the wraith cooler and zip tieing it onto the VRM heatsink on one end and the 8pin power cable on the other.


I have all 4 fans from the radiator directly blowing air to the VRM (they're real darn close)

As well as my 200mm Noctua fan from the side, when that thing is on high speed it blows a lot of air to the VRM.

My final VRM temps were taken in fall, it was fairly chilly here already.

Now...if he's going for a Ryzen 3/5 is ok I guess. But not a 1700/X/1800X....I see only a few VRM components for such core count. I might be wrong tho.


----------



## miklkit

Since everyone is posting I did this. Fall creators update with the old bios, browser open and no optimizations. 

3.9 ghz and 3020 ram. VRMs have never gone over 62C.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Since everyone is posting I did this. Fall creators update with the old bios, browser open and no optimizations.
> 
> 3.9 ghz and 3020 ram. VRMs have never gone over 62C.


what's the price of the I7-7900x ??


----------



## kmac20

I just checked that, and at microcenter its going for 899.99. With tax it comes out to just under 1 grand


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> The problem I have with ryzen in games is actually hitching / pausing when streaming in assets, it happens regularly in gta5 and witcher 3.. can see it here near the start of the gta5 benchmark (4K very high with FXAA)


Your streaming quality is much higher than mine. On my X5650 x2 I get artifacts & corruption a lot. I don't know how to fix it on ReLive. I wish it wouldn't do it.

Nice video. I can't wait to upgrade to Ryzen 1700.

*Can someone post AIDA64 GPGPU GPU & CPU Test? I wanna compare compute numbers.*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> The problem I have with ryzen in games is actually hitching / pausing when streaming in assets, it happens regularly in gta5 and witcher 3.. can see it here near the start of the gta5 benchmark (4K very high with FXAA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your streaming quality is much higher than mine. On my X5650 x2 I get artifacts & corruption a lot. I don't know how to fix it on ReLive. I wish it wouldn't do it.
> 
> Nice video. I can't wait to upgrade to Ryzen 1700.
> 
> *Can someone post AIDA64 GPGPU GPU & CPU Test? I wanna compare compute numbers.*
Click to expand...


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is anyone breaking 5,000 points on CPUz MultiThread? I want to Upgrade, but I want to know I can wax my Dual Xeon's.
> 
> Is anyone a serious Ryzen 1700 owner who knows EXACTLY what they are doing & can break 5,000 points?


Here you go..I could not do it earlier as I was awaiting the return of my RAM from RMA My ram is hardly tuned yet since I just got it a couple of hours ago. Anyhow here is my cpu-z

https://valid.x86.fr/lji6i6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can someone post your 5,000+ CPUz multithread up for AIDA GPGPU?


----------



## chris89

So it looks like maybe in some cases Dual Xeon X5650 is still faster? I don't know about Encoding... Ryzen encodes like really fast though huh?

I guess only 24-bit 32-bit integer is faster on X5650 X2 but It's the Ryzen Single Precision & Double Precision Scores which shows it's more powerful than 2x Xeon's.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So it looks like maybe in some cases Dual Xeon X5650 is still faster? I don't know about Encoding... Ryzen encodes like really fast though huh?
> 
> I guess only 24-bit 32-bit integer is faster on X5650 X2 but It's the Ryzen Single Precision & Double Precision Scores which shows it's more powerful than 2x Xeon's.


Just remember, at least for my system I am in the process of a total overclock re-tune since I got my ram back from RMA. Not sure if I should be happy or not with what g.skill sent me? /s biggrin.gif No no no they did not send me flare or anything like that..

They actually sent me the same model G.skill Ripjaw V but apparently updated to hynix m-die single rank. I had samsung dual rank e- die. These hynix booted right up at stock ram timings to 3200. The samsung d-die never wouild boot at just stock. Also I must point out my CPU does pretty well at overclocking but due to my bad ram I bought 2 years ago and was using my OC was never quite stable.

Right now I back to making incremental gains. And no I was not complaining about getting single rank hynix vs the dual rank I had. I am have gotten tighter timings then before.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what's the price of the I7-7900x ??


On Newegg the 1700 is $300 and the 7900x is $960. More than 3 times as much!!!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> On Newegg the 1700 is $300 and the 7900x is $960. More than 3 times as much!!!


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Had the same issue, I switched from the Ryzen Power Plan to Performance, that fixed the issue..
> 
> Cheers


Interesting.. I was running a custom plan that uses core parking settings to try and make things use the first CCX first instead of spreading load across them.. changing to high performance profile did fix gta5:






But lost performance in the firestrike combined test:






VS the custom power plan:






Worth noting that the whole time I've had all power saving stuff disabled in the bios, including C states.


----------



## abso

What tRFC timing can you guys run your ryzen systems with? DOCP profile sets my tRFC to 72 and also 1T. According to my RAMs timing table it should be 52 and 2T but after setting it to 52 manually it get MemTest errors. This is kind of strange. My other timings were applied correctly 2933 15-17-17-35. Any ideas what I could try to get tRFC to my intended Timing?

System: 1700X | STRIX X370-F | Corsair LPX 3000 15-17-17-35 (Samsung E-Die)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> What tRFC timing can you guys run your ryzen systems with? DOCP profile sets my tRFC to 72 and also 1T. According to my RAMs timing table it should be 52 and 2T but after setting it to 52 manually it get MemTest errors. This is kind of strange. My other timings were applied correctly 2933 15-17-17-35. Any ideas what I could try to get tRFC to my intended Timing?
> 
> System: 1700X | STRIX X370-F | Corsair LPX 3000 15-17-17-35 (Samsung E-Die)


tRFC or TRC

I got 55 in TRC


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> What tRFC timing can you guys run your ryzen systems with? DOCP profile sets my tRFC to 72 and also 1T. According to my RAMs timing table it should be 52 and 2T but after setting it to 52 manually it get MemTest errors. This is kind of strange. My other timings were applied correctly 2933 15-17-17-35. Any ideas what I could try to get tRFC to my intended Timing?
> 
> System: 1700X | STRIX X370-F | Corsair LPX 3000 15-17-17-35 (Samsung E-Die)


I have the same board, different kit running at 3200mhz 16-16-16-36-55, give 55 a try.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> tRFC or TRC
> 
> I got 55 in TRC


in CPZ-Z it is called tRFC (Row Refresh Cycle Time)


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I have the same board, different kit running at 3200mhz 16-16-16-36-55, give 55 a try.


So far I only tried 15-17-17-35-52 and got those errors. Did you set all timings manually or did you apply a DOCP profile? Also there was a BIOS update 2 days ago so mb it is having an issue. I updated BIOS right after I put the system together so I cant compare to previous bios.


----------



## VeritronX

Here's the xmp / docp enabled timings from my b-die 3200C14 kit.. to give you an example of probably too low timings I guess.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> in CPZ-Z it is called tRFC (Row Refresh Cycle Time)


what? where?


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> So far I only tried 15-17-17-35-52 and got those errors. Did you set all timings manually or did you apply a DOCP profile? Also there was a BIOS update 2 days ago so mb it is having an issue. I updated BIOS right after I put the system together so I cant compare to previous bios.


Not sure about the bios, but my system would not boot with my ram at stock(CL 16 3200mhz) it downclocked the kit to 2133 1.2v. In order to get the my kit to run at its rated speed I had to select DOCP standard, up the voltage to 1.4v and manually set only these 5 timings(16-16-16-16-36-55) and left everything else on auto. I initially upped my voltage to 1.5v just allow the kit to boot at 3200 CL16 just to ensure that the kit could run at those speed, but I dialed it back down to 1.4v after more testing. My kit will run at 15-15-15-36-55 but at 4k I am not seeing at gains with those timing so its stock for now.

Good Luck!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> What tRFC timing can you guys run your ryzen systems with? DOCP profile sets my tRFC to 72 and also 1T. According to my RAMs timing table it should be 52 and 2T but after setting it to 52 manually it get MemTest errors. This is kind of strange. My other timings were applied correctly 2933 15-17-17-35. Any ideas what I could try to get tRFC to my intended Timing?
> 
> System: 1700X | STRIX X370-F | Corsair LPX 3000 15-17-17-35 (Samsung E-Die)


tRC should be minimum of tRP + tRAS but you might have to add another cycle or 2. For 15-17-*17*-*35* I would try 54 or maybe 53. I also have E-die and it runs fine at 14-15-15-30-46.

For tRFC1/2/4 the ratios are different than for B-die. tRFC2 should be tRFC1 / 1.625...and tRFC4 should be tRFC2 / 1.45. Currently I am using 381-235-161 but you could probably go tighter.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what? where?


This is what mytimings look like with ryzen timing checker after applying the DOCP Standart profile


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfjHkc1HNf5lkzzfUaD6-Uw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## chris89




----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*




Also some pretty witcher3 on high performance plan 4K Ultra without motion blur and DOF:


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> 
> 
> Also some pretty witcher3 on high performance plan 4K Ultra without motion blur and DOF:


Amazing performance & capture quality is so flawless... 390x encoder is no where near as refined.

Your channel isn't public... can't watch your videos. Overclocking with software on the desktop & running CPUz & Cinebench R15.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So it looks like maybe in some cases Dual Xeon X5650 is still faster? I don't know about Encoding... Ryzen encodes like really fast though huh?
> 
> I guess only 24-bit 32-bit integer is faster on X5650 X2 but It's the Ryzen Single Precision & Double Precision Scores which shows it's more powerful than 2x Xeon's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*


Here you go, yet another of my Ryzen 1700x Cinebench R15 run. This one might come as a bit of shock in performance.



Note since the last bios update Cinebench reports the incorrect CPU speed. I am running at 4075.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Amazing performance & capture quality is so flawless... 390x encoder is no where near as refined.
> 
> Your channel isn't public... can't watch your videos. Overclocking with software on the desktop & running CPUz & Cinebench R15.


All my videos on youtube are unlisted, I don't normally mess with it much. I only worked out that shadowplay records the DSR source resolution after you prompted me to try it earlier, so my only 4K uploads are ones I've shown in here so far.

I'm using Shadowplay to record with the hardware capture and encoding built into the card, it's set to capture at the in-game resolution at 130Mbit. I then just uploaded that whole file to youtube. Here's a zip with the same in-motion frame from the shadowplay video and the youtube result: Link

I don't really overclock my videocard (it's a superclocked evga card, comes pretty well setup out of the box) and all my other overclocking is done using the bios.


----------



## abso

Is it normal that CPU needs more Vcore to run stable if you OC the RAM? My [email protected] and DDR4 2133Mhz was running stable (IBT/Prime95 1344K) with 1.260V under load. Then I OC my RAM to 3066 and now I need Vcore 1.300V to run stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Is it normal that CPU needs more Vcore to run stable if you OC the RAM? My [email protected] and DDR4 2133Mhz was running stable (IBT/Prime95 1344K) with 1.260V under load. Then I OC my RAM to 3066 and now I need Vcore 1.300V to run stable.


Yes


----------



## TH558

I want to compare 3466 14-14-14-28 to 2933 12-11-11-24. What's a good benchmarking software to test for real world use?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> All my videos on youtube are unlisted, I don't normally mess with it much. I only worked out that shadowplay records the DSR source resolution after you prompted me to try it earlier, so my only 4K uploads are ones I've shown in here so far.
> 
> I'm using Shadowplay to record with the hardware capture and encoding built into the card, it's set to capture at the in-game resolution at 130Mbit. I then just uploaded that whole file to youtube. Here's a zip with the same in-motion frame from the shadowplay video and the youtube result: Link
> 
> I don't really overclock my videocard (it's a superclocked evga card, comes pretty well setup out of the box) and all my other overclocking is done using the bios.


Amazing fidelity.. I don't know if the 390x even has a built in encoder in the card? or uses software? The video becomes corrupt like corruption occurs when recording in the video & ruins the whole video.


----------



## Batboy

Some fast stuff and better timings seems to Help Ryzen out more than z270, my understanding. Not too many real world things can see really, ddr4 was already huge over dd3. maybe you should just go more memory for future proofing or something.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Amazing fidelity.. I don't know if the 390x even has a built in encoder in the card? or uses software? The video becomes corrupt like corruption occurs when recording in the video & ruins the whole video.


IIRC amd cards use software to capture frames and the vce hardware on the card to encode it. Maybe try using OBS for recording instead using the cpu encoding?


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes


Ok, I see. What about lowering timings. Does this effect CPU stability as well like higher RAM clocks or effect timings only RAM stability?

My [email protected] needs [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Now I wonder if I have to re evaluate CPU again as well if I decide to lower timings later. I dont plan to go higher than DDR3200 for now.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> This is what mytimings look like with ryzen timing checker after applying the DOCP Standart profile


that looks good, disable Gear Down


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Right. Haha Yeah I see that, but I don't follow Reviews. My results will be unique.
> 
> I certainly do not plan on running the VRM up to 90 degrees Celsius. Way too hot. Maybe 84C max if I can out run a lot of stuff everyone seems to struggle to catch, these Quad Core Intel Chip's..
> 
> Thank You
> 
> *Anyone do any VRM modding on the motherboard's? Any Build Pictures?*
> 
> I plan on buy 10mm thick copper sheet to cut & cool all the VRM so I can load out much much cooler & yield VRM Throttle-Free Performance.


I'm still reading and catching up on this thread but if you get that board don't expect to OC that well on it and yes your VRM temps will hit 84C within 15min of running a stress test maybe even R15 back to back like the Tomahawk did with me

Those boards are fine with a moderate OC on a 6 core Ryzen and its fine for a 4 core Ryzen and its also fine for a stock 8 core Ryzen. Also i'd like to add that i couldn't get my memory stable at 3200mhz on that board to save my life tried everything to basically even brute forcing(turning voltage on Dram to 1.45V and SOC to 1.2V) then i got my Taichi and boom 1.35V stable 1500% coverage on memtest HCI.


----------



## edychi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Maybe up to a 750w if youre getting a 1080Ti and plan on overclocking? IDK thats just my opinion. Im sure 650w is more than enough with Ryzen, but generally speaking you want 50% of your max load to be most efficient, and I'd say probably 750w will be better in that regard.
> 
> Especially if you plan on adding other stuff later or possibly an AIO or something. Don't get me wrong 650 w should be more than enough considering its a Ryzen system, but because a 1800x is 95W not 75W like the 1700 (what I have) and if you plan on overclocking both the GPU and CPU? I'd up the PSU a step.
> 
> Gives you a lot more wiggle room. Esp if you plan on adding drives later or better cooling solutions. IDK just my 2 cents.
> 
> Otherwise seems solid.
> 
> (I actually just bought a samsung 850 evo 500gb when it was on sale on newegg the past week. GOnna swap it as my boot drive and use my regular SATA m.2 drive as storage so I can do some bclk overclocking!).


I get to the parts, I bought the 750w source, for the cost I received memory of 2666mhz, for now!

Now I need to learn how to use overclocking

Thank you for your hel



Config:

Monitor Acer predator x34
AMD Ryzen 1800x
Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5
DDR4 2x8GB 2666MHZ Corsair Vengerance LPX CMK8GX4M1A2666C16R Red =(
GTX 1080TI EVGA FTW3
SSD M.2 250GB Samsung
ATX 750W Corsair TX750M 80 Plus Gold
Corsair 400c
CORSAIR HYDRO COOLING H110i
Seagate Barracuda 3.0TB 3.5" 7200RPM


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edychi*
> 
> I get to the parts, I bought the 750w source, for the cost I received memory of 2666mhz, for now!
> 
> Now I need to learn how to use overclocking
> 
> Thank you for your hel
> 
> 
> 
> Config:
> 
> Monitor Acer predator x34
> AMD Ryzen 1800x
> Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5
> DDR4 2x8GB 2666MHZ Corsair Vengerance LPX CMK8GX4M1A2666C16R Red =(
> GTX 1080TI EVGA FTW3
> SSD M.2 250GB Samsung
> ATX 750W Corsair TX750M 80 Plus Gold
> Corsair 400c
> CORSAIR HYDRO COOLING H110i
> Seagate Barracuda 3.0TB 3.5" 7200RPM


I have the same setup only with 700W and its enough for OC







Just saying


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edychi*
> 
> I get to the parts, I bought the 750w source, for the cost I received memory of 2666mhz, for now!
> 
> Now I need to learn how to use overclocking
> 
> Thank you for your hel
> 
> 
> 
> Config:
> 
> Monitor Acer predator x34
> AMD Ryzen 1800x
> Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5
> DDR4 2x8GB 2666MHZ Corsair Vengerance LPX CMK8GX4M1A2666C16R Red =(
> GTX 1080TI EVGA FTW3
> SSD M.2 250GB Samsung
> ATX 750W Corsair TX750M 80 Plus Gold
> Corsair 400c
> CORSAIR HYDRO COOLING H110i
> Seagate Barracuda 3.0TB 3.5" 7200RPM


You should make us a little Picture-Slide-Show showing the build etc I love BUILD PICS ... LOTS OF THEM LIKE 10-20 PICTURES


----------



## kazablanka

i think i am ok with this configuration, i wish prime x370 pro could handle 3466mhz on ram.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> i think i am ok with this configuration, i wish prime x370 pro could handle 3466mhz on ram.


Only problem is my old Xeon X5650 X2 is still beating Ryzen on L1 Copy @ 1,112.5 GB/s


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Only problem is my old Xeon X5650 X2 is still beating Ryzen on L1 Copy @ 1,112.5 GB/s


not for me


----------



## chris89

What I mean to say can the 1700 at least temporarily catch the dual xeon's on L1? I just wanna make sure it can beat my dual xeon's.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What I mean to say can the 1700 at least temporarily catch the dual xeon's on L1? I just wanna make sure it can beat my dual xeon's.


if you want to just beat ryzen on l1 copy you can stay on xeon i think


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> i think i am ok with this configuration, i wish prime x370 pro could handle 3466mhz on ram.


Can you please make LinX test/Intel Burn Test with problem size 9992 (about 700mb/size) on all threads, and with 1 thread? Its good for referencing CPU performance, however nobody keeps the result database anymore.


----------



## VeritronX

Actually ran the numbers on my chip at 3.7Ghz 1.13v vs 3.975Ghz 1.35v.. ~7-9% performance gain, ~64% more power consumption / heat output. Neither is enough for 1080p60 OBS encoding with the slow preset so for my eventual use case there's no functional difference apart from less noise and longer lifespan, so 3.7Ghz it is.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Can you please make LinX test/Intel Burn Test with problem size 9992 (about 700mb/size) on all threads, and with 1 thread? Its good for referencing CPU performance, however nobody keeps the result database anymore.


If you tell me how to do this i will








How can i set this values and where?


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> If you tell me how to do this i will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can i set this values and where?


LinX, Linpack:
https://www.heise.de/download/product/linx-92687

Problem size 9992 (field in left upper corner). In settings you can adjust amounts of threads.

Its basically same thing as Intel Stress test you used, just few more settings around. 3 runs would be fine.

Gflops from this test arent widely used as a benchmark, but provide quite solid vantage point for overclocking and performance gains, or when you are comparing different CPUs.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> LinX, Linpack:
> https://www.heise.de/download/product/linx-92687
> 
> Problem size 9992 (field in left upper corner). In settings you can adjust amounts of threads.
> 
> Its basically same thing as Intel Stress test you used, just few more settings around. 3 runs would be fine.
> 
> Gflops from this test arent widely used as a benchmark, but provide quite solid vantage point for overclocking and performance gains, or when you are comparing different CPUs.


Ok thanks for the info, i am at work now so i will run this when i will go home.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> if you want to just beat ryzen on l1 copy you can stay on xeon i think


I've seen many other AIDA64 cpu cache memory benchmarks exceeding 1000GB/s L1 so I guess these benchmarks are just low.

The Ryzen surpasses the Xeon's in all realms when yielding peak performance. Not to mention a proper thermal paste job. It's so funny watching the CPU temperature at 75 celsius with a Dot or X when if you paste the whole CPU, the Scores are higher & The temperature 15 Celsius less.


----------



## schubaltz

anyone figured out a workaround from Ryzen's mediocre combined score in 3dmark Firestrike?


----------



## Particle

Any of you guys on custom water loops have any reports for the sorts of temps you're seeing with your Ryzen processors under load and at idle? My friend is seeing about 80C despite having large diameter tubing and a 3x140 radiator. It seems out of place. It could be a bad mount, but I wanted to hear what you guys were seeing.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Any of you guys on custom water loops have any reports for the sorts of temps you're seeing with your Ryzen processors under load and at idle? My friend is seeing about 80C despite having large diameter tubing and a 3x140 radiator. It seems out of place. It could be a bad mount, but I wanted to hear what you guys were seeing.


The "X" CPUs have a 20° offset so if he's seeing 80° it could be 60° in reality


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The "X" CPUs have a 20° offset so if he's seeing 80° it could be 60° in reality


It's bad enough to where the CPU throttles itself down to 30x. I used to run that same chip and motherboard that he is using now, but I was using an older firmware revision for the board (CH6H). I found that on the latest firmware it would run hot enough to throttle when set to 3900 MHz and 1.35 volts on my bench before I sent it to him. I was just using the 212 EVO I used to run with before my 1950X build. Strange stuff.


----------



## bardacuda

Kinda does sound like a bad mount or pump or something to me. Unless he's in a hot climate, has poor airflow over the rad, is running really high volts, or some combination of those things then it shouldn't be running that hot.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Most likely a bad mount.

For instance my brother got a beefy AIO with 140mm fans.

He installed the thing with the pre applied thermal paste and it was hitting 80 too fast even at low vcore.

Then he went and bought some TG7 and now his 1700X barely hits 70c


----------



## VeritronX

Probably not very good spread on the thermal paste.. I had to almost double the amount used compared to my 115X intel cpu's to get anything approaching full coverage of the IHS on AM4. If part of the die doesn't have thermal paste coverage above it the temp readings will be much higher, There are loads of temp sensors on the die and you need to cool all of them for low temp readings.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Probably not very good spread on the thermal paste.. I had to almost double the amount used compared to my 115X intel cpu's to get anything approaching full coverage of the IHS on AM4. If part of the die doesn't have thermal paste coverage above it the temp readings will be much higher, There are loads of temp sensors on the die and you need to cool all of them for low temp readings.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Actually ran the numbers on my chip at 3.7Ghz 1.13v vs 3.975Ghz 1.35v.. ~7-9% performance gain, ~64% more power consumption / heat output. Neither is enough for 1080p60 OBS encoding with the slow preset so for my eventual use case there's no functional difference apart from less noise and longer lifespan, so 3.7Ghz it is.


That's a good call to make if you want these CPU's to last 7+ years but i doubt if one can keep the temps below 80C under load and voltage is at 1.4V or below lifespan will be affected.

I do agree however 200Mhz for the added heat and then noise doesn't make the most sense but i do it anyways haha.

For normal cases i think Ryzen chips run pretty darn nice at 1.25V or less except maybe for memory speeds on some chips.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> That's a good call to make if you want these CPU's to last 7+ years but i doubt if one can keep the temps below 80C under load and voltage is at 1.4V or below lifespan will be affected.
> 
> I do agree however 200Mhz for the added heat and then noise doesn't make the most sense but i do it anyways haha.
> 
> For normal cases i think Ryzen chips run pretty darn nice at 1.25V or less except maybe for memory speeds on some chips.


My ram is running at 3200C14 using DOCP with soc at 0.9v for both tests, it should be possible to run low voltages with decent memory speeds, depending on compatibility.

For me it's more the idea of 1100rpm at load vs 1700rpm that makes me want to just keep it at 3.7Ghz.. along with the idea that this would make a great server setup later at some point because it supports ECC ram.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> My ram is running at 3200C14 using DOCP with soc at 0.9v for both tests, it should be possible to run low voltages with decent memory speeds, depending on compatibility.
> 
> For me it's more the idea of 1100rpm at load vs 1700rpm that makes me want to just keep it at 3.7Ghz.. along with the idea that this would make a great server setup later at some point because it supports ECC ram.


Unregistered Unbuffered though right? If only it supported Registered Buffered because then you can buy the memory real cheap.


----------



## hurricane28

New chipset drivers from AMD fellas









http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New chipset drivers from AMD fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


Thanks have any idea what it add's haha either way installing it now


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Thanks have any idea what it add's haha either way installing it now


It adds stability and snappiness in my case. Some others claimed the same.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New chipset drivers from AMD fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


nice


----------



## DocYoda

Are all in red supposed to be this way? I have a 1700X on an Asus xhair 6 extreme, bios 1701, OC at 100x38.25 @ 1.395V


----------



## Anty

Seems ok - most of red stuff is intel only.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Hi all, I've just ordered a 1700 and am moving over from AM3 board.... I've been reading through the posts but so far haven't found this question directly....

question is.... has anyone used a Raystorm block and mount from an AM3 board on an AM4 yet? looks like the slots may already have enough room to accommodate the minor difference in mounting positions... Plan is to keep my old water cooling setup... if it kept a 9590 cool, then a Ryzen chip should stay nice and chilled







well.... hoping anyway....


----------



## poisson21

Depending of the board.

i know for sure you can use AM3 mount on a crosshair VI, i don't know for others.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poisson21*
> 
> Depending of the board.
> i know for sure you can use AM3 mount on a crosshair VI, i don't know for others.


I looked up my kit again on Frozen cpu and it says AM4 compatible... looks like it's the same slots cut as mine... so I may be ok... I just wonder because this one was made back before AM4 was available... even if it's not, I have a drill lol... should be easy enough to drill out new holes in the mount since it's just plastic...or acrylic...


----------



## abso

Can I install new chipset drivers just on top of the old ones or should I uninstall first? Also why are the new only only 69Mb. 17.30 was 179Mb.


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know where I can find an AIO with Clear Vinyl tubing? I really want to be able to see the liquid so I can tell the condition over time.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find an AIO with Clear Vinyl tubing? I really want to be able to see the liquid so I can tell the condition over time.


Swiftech has some nice AIO's that are better performing than the typical Asetek manufactured AIO and expandable linked here http://www.swiftech.com/aio.aspx


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Swiftech has some nice AIO's that are better performing than the typical Asetek manufactured AIO and expandable linked here http://www.swiftech.com/aio.aspx


How do I refill a AIO cooler? I have a single 120mm radiator is that sufficient for Ryzen? Anyone running 120mm radiator 4ghz?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> How do I refill a AIO cooler? I have a single 120mm radiator is that sufficient for Ryzen? Anyone running 120mm radiator 4ghz?


It will vary from unit to unit. Some can be filled and some aren't meant to be opened by the user but my Swiftech H240-X from their previous generation has a fill port that can be unscrewed and accessed from the side of the radiator. You simply fill it as much as possible and then cycle power to the pump but watch the fluid levels to be sure the pump doesn't run dry and begin sucking in air. Continue filling/powering on the unit and bleed the air bubbles out and recap the fill port.

As for rad size I've heard a general rule of thumb is 120mm of radiator per component (i.e 120mm for CPU, 240mm for CPU + GPU) but it will come down to personal preference as the more rads you have you can really slow down your fans to keep the acoustics at a level you find tolerable.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> It will vary from unit to unit. Some can be filled and some aren't meant to be opened by the user but my Swiftech H240-X from their previous generation has a fill port that can be unscrewed and accessed from the side of the radiator. You simply fill it as much as possible and then cycle power to the pump but watch the fluid levels to be sure the pump doesn't run dry and begin sucking in air. Continue filling/powering on the unit and bleed the air bubbles out and recap the fill port.
> 
> As for rad size I've heard a general rule of thumb is 120mm of radiator per component (i.e 120mm for CPU, 240mm for CPU + GPU) but it will come down to personal preference as the more rads you have you can really slow down your fans to keep the acoustics at a level you find tolerable.


I'm afraid if I use water cooling for the CPU, I won't be able to cool the VRM directly enough... Need that low-level air flow from say the Wraith... However the Wraith using it's CIRCULAR copper contact, doesn't quite cover the whole of the Ryzen chip... So it's annoying.

Trying to find a nice copper cooler that will work on AM4... They stopped making pure-copper heatsinks, is what I need.

Can someone compare the AM4 Bracket with LGA 775? How far off is it?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm afraid if I use water cooling for the CPU, I won't be able to cool the VRM directly enough... Need that low-level air flow from say the Wraith... However the Wraith using it's CIRCULAR copper contact, doesn't quite cover the whole of the Ryzen chip... So it's annoying.
> 
> Trying to find a nice copper cooler that will work on AM4... They stopped making pure-copper heatsinks, is what I need.
> 
> Can someone compare the AM4 Bracket with LGA 775? How far off is it?


What board do you have?

VRM temps should only be an issue with 4 phase VRM or less not something like a true 6 phase.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> What board do you have?
> 
> VRM temps should only be an issue with 4 phase VRM or less not something like a true 6 phase.


Yeah it will be this board, with the 4 phase cpu & 2 phase memory above is that right or?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> It will vary from unit to unit. Some can be filled and some aren't meant to be opened by the user but my Swiftech H240-X from their previous generation has a fill port that can be unscrewed and accessed from the side of the radiator. You simply fill it as much as possible and then cycle power to the pump but watch the fluid levels to be sure the pump doesn't run dry and begin sucking in air. Continue filling/powering on the unit and bleed the air bubbles out and recap the fill port.
> 
> As for rad size I've heard a general rule of thumb is 120mm of radiator per component (i.e 120mm for CPU, 240mm for CPU + GPU) but it will come down to personal preference as the more rads you have you can really slow down your fans to keep the acoustics at a level you find tolerable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid if I use water cooling for the CPU, I won't be able to cool the VRM directly enough... Need that low-level air flow from say the Wraith... However the Wraith using it's CIRCULAR copper contact, doesn't quite cover the whole of the Ryzen chip... So it's annoying.
> 
> Trying to find a nice copper cooler that will work on AM4... They stopped making pure-copper heatsinks, is what I need.
> 
> Can someone compare the AM4 Bracket with LGA 775? How far off is it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I can tell you right now that the LGA 775 mounting is square and the AM3/4 are set in a long rectangle there's no way a 775 cooler is going to fit an AM4 mount. Not without serious modding


----------



## abso

So after building my first ryzen system 1 Week ago Im finished with Overclocking and testing. Overall Im quite happy with the results, especially on the Ram. Was worried my old cheap ram would have issues with ryzen.

System:
CPU: [email protected] 1.306V (load)
MB: Asus ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x 8GB DDR4-3000Mhz @ 3200Mhz 14-15-15-32-48-1T @1.385V (Samsung E-Die, bought in 2016 for 65€







)

I didnt try more than 4Ghz because right now I feel like Im in a good spot voltage and temperature wise.


----------



## Johan45

Looks good except that appears to be the wrong version of IBT. The IBT AVX version is here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks good except that appears to be the wrong version of IBT. The IBT AVX version is here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


I checked out your IBT Version and it shows me exactly the same as the one I use before. I also get the exact same temperatures with this version, so idk how it is any different.


----------



## Johan45

Your GFlops are about half of what they should be. With the proper IBT version you should be up over 170 GFlops per run


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Your GFlops are about half of what they should be. With the proper IBT version you should be up over 170 GFlops per run


Ah ok, I didnt finish a run to see the GFlops with the version you linked. I just waited for a bit until temps were stable and assumed with temps beeing the same there was no difference. Will try your version again tomorrow and check GFlops.


----------



## Johan45

The version I linked includes AVX instructions which will work the CPU/RAM harder than the vanilla IBT version


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah it will be this board, with the 4 phase cpu & 2 phase memory above is that right or?


Yeah that is right if you want to have manageable VRM temps that will keep your board alive for years you should get a fan over the VRM heat-sink. Also keep voltage on the chip around 1.3V or lower. I owned the Tomahawk and had my CPU OC to 1.225V 3.7Ghz and it would get up to 82C within 20min encoding a video in handbrake.

I posted links to MSI and i posted links here Ryzen is very efficient not even bad once overclocked but the heat-sinks on these boards are just not that great for 4 phase vrm. Also i could not get my memory stable for the life of me on that board even with massive voltage increases.

Personally my favorite B350 board is the Asrock Pro 4 B350

The ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS has a decent reputation too even though i see bad reviews on newegg and amazon even worse then some MSI boards.

"MSI B350 KRAIT GAMING" looks like its at least somewhat better in terms of VRM for a B350 board 4X2 phase for the V-core alone should keep temps below 100C even with pushing the 8 core to 1.425V if one wants too, but i have no experience with that board.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The version I linked includes AVX instructions which will work the CPU/RAM harder than the vanilla IBT version


I did a run with your version now and it shows me the right GFlops. System was still stable. How come temperatures were exactly the same as my test with IBT non-AVX? I know from stresstests on Intel that AVX produces more heat. On Ryzen this seems to be not the case.

Anyway I was hoping to OC to 4Ghz and stay below 1.35V. Did not expect to reach 4Ghz with 1.306V though


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I did a run with your version now and it shows me the right GFlops. System was still stable. How come temperatures were exactly the same as my test with IBT non-AVX? I know from stresstests on Intel that AVX produces more heat. On Ryzen this seems to be not the case.
> 
> Anyway I was hoping to OC to 4Ghz and stay below 1.35V. Did not expect to reach 4Ghz with 1.306V though


You have to pass 2 hours of OCCT and at least 6 hours of prime 95 custom (14 gb ram is ok) to say that you are stable..

Also what LCC are you using? I suggest to not go above LLC3.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> You have to pass 2 hours of OCCT and at least 6 hours of prime 95 custom (14 gb ram is ok) to say that you are stable..
> 
> Also what LCC are you using? I suggest to not go above LLC3.


Im on LLC 3, idle voltage is 1.344V and full load 1.306V. I always run 1h IBT 2h prime and 600% memtest with all my systems I OCed so far. I never had issues with any of them after passing this. So as long as I will continue to have no issues after this test procedure I will continue to test stability like this.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> You have to pass 2 hours of OCCT and at least 6 hours of prime 95 custom (14 gb ram is ok) to say that you are stable..
> 
> Also what LCC are you using? I suggest to not go above LLC3.


as has been stated here, there is no definitive test for full stability... it's all subjective.... many people on here say to run prime for 24hrs.... some say OCCT... generally I've noticed in my overclocks that if it passes IBT AVX on very high for 10 runs it will be ok for the most part... I only test slightly beyond that for my testings and this pc has been OC'd to 5ghz for nearly 3 years without issue.. My wife's pc never was even tested beyond cinebench runs and other benchmarks and has been overclocked 400 MHz past stock on an old phenom cpu for nearly a decade with no issues... on the other hand... my sons system passed IBT testing and OCCT testing.... then crashed in BF$ constantly... found it was the OC....

point is, you can't just designate one specific method.... true it is a good indicator, but it can give a false sense of security... IMO, if you are worried about data loss, don't OC and get server grade ECC ram and have many backup drives........ if you OC... short testing followed by actually using it over time is the best method...









I almost forgot... always check benchmarks.... I've found that even when an OC will run prime for hours and pass... even passing OCCT... that sometimes instabilities won't show up but are still there just the software has self checks that catch the errors...but it will slow down the system doing so... so always check benchmarks at different voltages... sometimes adding a little will get a better score.... if lowering it a litte gets a better score then it will show that you system is on the edge of its limits too so always a good idea to keep an eye on the scores to find when there may be hidden issues.


----------



## chris89

I feel like a cooler like this is better for Ryzen AM4 since the base can contact the entire core edge-to-edge unlike the Wraith Spire, because it uses that Circular Core Contact Of Copper. Leaving the edges uncooled.

If they made one made of pure copper, it would be perfect. Copper is just so much better than Aluminum.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I feel like a cooler like this is better for Ryzen AM4 since the base can contact the entire core edge-to-edge unlike the Wraith Spire, because it uses that Circular Core Contact Of Copper. Leaving the edges uncooled.
> 
> If they made one made of pure copper, it would be perfect. Copper is just so much better than Aluminum.


No way. That hunk of aluminum is just a piece of junk. The Wraith Spire has that circular copper core that sits right over the die area and covers it completely. It doesn't have to cover the entire heat spreader. Plus it has a vapor chamber.


----------



## kmac20

The Wraith Spire is probably the best boxed cooler of all time. Its been kinda shown to be by a lot of people. IDK why you'd use anything else unless its a full upgrade.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Im on LLC 3, idle voltage is 1.344V and full load 1.306V. I always run 1h IBT 2h prime and 600% memtest with all my systems I OCed so far. I never had issues with any of them after passing this. So as long as I will continue to have no issues after this test procedure I will continue to test stability like this.


OBV you can do what you want, but for ryzen IBT isn't the best stress tester and also for only 1 hour!
If you don't trust me, you can check it by yourself. Open hwinfo under IBT test and under OCCT. Let them ran for 15 minutes (for example) and then check wattage and temperature. I'm sure you can find that OCCT will bring more load then IBT.

About prime 95, it's good stresser for ram and cpu oc at the same time... and from my test I get very often error at 3-4 hours when doing high-fine overclocking (ex when you are searching the minimum stable vcore). 6 hours is a good time in general.

About memtest it's only a good ram stress tester, and (similar as previous for prime95) sometimes I get error at 700-750%.
So 1000% (10 run) is a good time/result to discover errors.

If you never find problem in real usage, is only because you don't push your machine to it's limit.

Anyway, feel free to do your best.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> as has been stated here, there is no definitive test for full stability... it's all subjective.... many people on here say to run prime for 24hrs.... some say OCCT... generally I've noticed in my overclocks that if it passes IBT AVX on very high for 10 runs *it will be ok for the most part...* I only test slightly beyond that for my testings and this pc has been OC'd to 5ghz for nearly 3 years without issue.. My wife's pc never was even tested beyond cinebench runs and other benchmarks and has been overclocked 400 MHz past stock on an old phenom cpu for nearly a decade with no issues... on the other hand... my sons *system passed IBT testing and OCCT testing.... then crashed in BF$ constantly... found it was the OC....*
> 
> point is, you can't just designate one specific method.... true it is a good indicator, but it can give a false sense of security... IMO, if you are worried about data loss, don't OC and get server grade ECC ram and have many backup drives........ if you OC... short testing followed by actually using it over time is the best method...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot... always check benchmarks.... I've found that even when an OC will run prime for hours and pass... even passing OCCT... that sometimes instabilities won't show up but are still there just the software has self checks that catch the errors...but it will slow down the system doing so... so always check benchmarks at different voltages... sometimes adding a little will get a better score.... if lowering it a litte gets a better score then it will show that you system is on the edge of its limits too so always a good idea to keep an eye on the scores to find when there may be hidden issues.


As you said... "For the most part".
And I totally agree; but hey, also Realbench gives you a stable overclock "For the most part"....

IMHO, if you want to share a "certified overclock", you have to test the system with the heavier stress tool for ryzen... and if you look in this thread you can find that it's a combination of OCCT, Prime95 and Memtest.
For how much time u want to run this test, it's subjective... but for sure 15 minutes of OCCT or 1 hour prime95 or 100% memtest, tells nothing. So my "times" are the minimum ones, shared by this community.

Also Ryzen is totally a different CPU from an iCore, a pentium or an AMD FX. Probably for a pentium processor (for example) IBT is the heavier one (or prime 95 ecc...), but for Ryzen there's nothing harder then OCCT to test the cpu oc.

For the problem about your son's system, remember that a CPU Fail ends in a BLACK SCREEN. The crash-freeze problem in the 99% of the times refers to unstable RAM or IMC.


----------



## krys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Ah the LED ones?
> 
> I've got CMU32GX4M2C3000C15, but it's 2 x 16Gb sticks so I think I'm going to struggle.


Hey, I have exact same RAM 2 x 16Gb on CH6, Ryzen 1800X, did you finally succeed to make it right? anywal you can help please? cant make it higher than 2700. thanks


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krys*
> 
> Hey, I have exact same RAM 2 x 16Gb on CH6, Ryzen 1800X, did you finally succeed to make it right? anywal you can help please? cant make it higher than 2700. thanks


Blimey, that post was a while ago.

No, I ended up sending those back unopened and got Samsung B die instead.

They're running at 3200 no problem.


----------



## krys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Blimey, that post was a while ago.
> 
> No, I ended up sending those back unopened and got Samsung B die instead.
> 
> They're running at 3200 no problem.


thanks Man, you were lucky, I cant send mine back unfortunately... I guess I will wait for better bios. Still not running at 3000 even today


----------



## polkfan

I always enjoyed the old question when is my overclock stable?

I think for 6 months I never even overclocked my old 4790K was the first time I never bothered to overclock I did use the XMP profile found out I had quite the overclocker at 4.8ghz at only 1.225V I ran XTU stress test for over 8 hours with my current NZXT X61 temps stayed below 80C the whole time.

Now I lost the silicon lottery with my 1700 after hoping for a 3.9-4.0 chip I get a 3.8 chip with high(1.375V) voltage or 3.7ghz at 1.25V.

When stress testing why worry much if you have a heat-sink within 20min all your temps should stabilize anyways with a margin of error of 5C if you own a AIO or you're using a custom water block it will take temps 1 hour or so to stabilize.
Once that time comes and temps are below 80C and you are within your voltage limit just go to bed, go to work, go to school and OC during that time. You can even use CAM software if you like to monitor temps from far away or to see if your machine is still on.
For gamers and people who do normal light things on their machine like browse the internet I still recommend leaving HCI Memtest on for 6-8 hours and getting 1200%+ coverage on all system memory before moving on to CPU overclocking. Once you got your memory tested and stabilize move on to the CPU.
After running memtest for 8 hours doing the steps listed here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread
Move on to CPU overclocking I recommend a minimum of 8 hours of Prime95 Small FFTs
After 8 hours of memtest and 8 hours of prime Small FFTs and then maybe blend for 8 hours once again I would declare the system 95% stable way enough for me.
Anyways being at this site with experts here who know a lot more than i do i still say we focus more on if its stable or not.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, in my experience a higher clocked but unstable system is slower than a lower clocked but stable system. Hitting that sweet spot and getting everything just so is more important than getting the highest clocks.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, in my experience a higher clocked but unstable system is slower than a lower clocked but stable system. Hitting that sweet spot and getting everything just so is more important than getting the highest clocks.


exactly why I advocate adding benchmarks into the stability testing and testing with different voltages even if all else says stable.


----------



## krys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Blimey, that post was a while ago.
> 
> No, I ended up sending those back unopened and got Samsung B die instead.
> 
> They're running at 3200 no problem.


Hi,
just update to the last BIOS version today - 3008 - and now got my RAM running at 3000 Yes


----------



## fromArea51

Hellow to all, i a photographer and a passionate for tech, i work allot in Lightroom and Premiere, but mostly in Lighroom and i process over a thousand of photos and
i know that LR is hungry for GHz so i`ve made a new system with this specs, and i am cooling it with the BE Quite 360, i`ve tried to overclock it with AMD`s Master
but just to 4.1 ghz.

Can anyone help me to get the best from this CPU ?

thanq.

CPU Name AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
Threading 1 CPU - 8 Core - 16 Threads
Frequency 3691.19 MHz (37 * 99.76 MHz) - Uncore: 1064.1 MHz
Multiplier Current: 37
Architecture / Stepping: ZP-B1 / Technology: 14 nm
CPUID / Ext. F.1.1 / 17.1
IA Extensions MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA3, SHA
Caches L1D : 32 KB / L2 : 512 KB / L3 : 8192 KB
Caches Assoc. L1D : 8-way / L2 : 8-way / L3 : 16-way
TDP / Vcore 95 Watts / 1.248 Volts
Temperature 44.3 °C / 112 °F
Type Retail
Cores Frequencies #00: 3691.19 MHz  #01: 3691.19 MHz  #02: 3691.19 MHz  #03: 3691.19 MHz 
#04: 3691.19 MHz  #05: 3691.19 MHz  #06: 3691.19 MHz  #07: 3691.19 MHz

Model ASRock X370 Killer SLI
Socket Socket AM4 (1331)
North Bridge AMD Ryzen SOC rev 00
South Bridge AMD X370 rev 51
BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P3.20 (08/25/2017)

Total Size 16384 MB
Type Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
Frequency 1064.1 MHz - Ratio 3:32
Timings 15-15-15-36-51-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
Slot #1 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX
Slot #2 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fromArea51*
> 
> Hellow to all, i a photographer and a passionate for tech, i work allot in Lightroom and Premiere, but mostly in Lighroom and i process over a thousand of photos and
> i know that LR is hungry for GHz so i`ve made a new system with this specs, and i am cooling it with the BE Quite 360, i`ve tried to overclock it with AMD`s Master
> but just to 4.1 ghz.
> 
> Can anyone help me to get the best from this CPU ?
> 
> thanq.
> 
> CPU Name AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
> Threading 1 CPU - 8 Core - 16 Threads
> Frequency 3691.19 MHz (37 * 99.76 MHz) - Uncore: 1064.1 MHz
> Multiplier Current: 37
> Architecture / Stepping: ZP-B1 / Technology: 14 nm
> CPUID / Ext. F.1.1 / 17.1
> IA Extensions MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA3, SHA
> Caches L1D : 32 KB / L2 : 512 KB / L3 : 8192 KB
> Caches Assoc. L1D : 8-way / L2 : 8-way / L3 : 16-way
> TDP / Vcore 95 Watts / 1.248 Volts
> Temperature 44.3 °C / 112 °F
> Type Retail
> Cores Frequencies #00: 3691.19 MHz  #01: 3691.19 MHz  #02: 3691.19 MHz  #03: 3691.19 MHz
> #04: 3691.19 MHz  #05: 3691.19 MHz  #06: 3691.19 MHz  #07: 3691.19 MHz
> 
> Model ASRock X370 Killer SLI
> Socket Socket AM4 (1331)
> North Bridge AMD Ryzen SOC rev 00
> South Bridge AMD X370 rev 51
> BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P3.20 (08/25/2017)
> 
> Total Size 16384 MB
> Type Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
> Frequency 1064.1 MHz - Ratio 3:32
> Timings 15-15-15-36-51-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
> Slot #1 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX
> Slot #2 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX


I would check in the ASROCK Taichi thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/0_30 Your board is pretty similar that you would get more specific settings based on your board.

But general overclocking to get to 4.1 which you may or may not get to is first either work on your ram or CPU. Then you can figure out the other one. I personally do CPU first. Remember you will need more voltage then stock to get stable. I can run stable at X 41 on my 1700X but it takes quite a bit of voltage and my ram is at 3200. There are a lot of settings that you have to adjust slowly to find out.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> How do I refill a AIO cooler? I have a single 120mm radiator is that sufficient for Ryzen? Anyone running 120mm radiator 4ghz?


Its enough for a mild over clock. My H140X handles a 1700X at 3.9 as long as I don't do too much prime 95. The 140X is temporary in my case but it could work long term with VRM cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find an AIO with Clear Vinyl tubing? I really want to be able to see the liquid so I can tell the condition over time.


Unless it's a swiftech or similar they don't do that. The water inside the average mixed metal AIO can get murky


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fromArea51*
> 
> Hellow to all, i a photographer and a passionate for tech, i work allot in Lightroom and Premiere, but mostly in Lighroom and i process over a thousand of photos and
> i know that LR is hungry for GHz so i`ve made a new system with this specs, and i am cooling it with the BE Quite 360, i`ve tried to overclock it with AMD`s Master
> but just to 4.1 ghz.
> 
> Can anyone help me to get the best from this CPU ?
> 
> thanq.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Name AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
> Threading 1 CPU - 8 Core - 16 Threads
> Frequency 3691.19 MHz (37 * 99.76 MHz) - Uncore: 1064.1 MHz
> Multiplier Current: 37
> Architecture / Stepping: ZP-B1 / Technology: 14 nm
> CPUID / Ext. F.1.1 / 17.1
> IA Extensions MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA3, SHA
> Caches L1D : 32 KB / L2 : 512 KB / L3 : 8192 KB
> Caches Assoc. L1D : 8-way / L2 : 8-way / L3 : 16-way
> TDP / Vcore 95 Watts / 1.248 Volts
> Temperature 44.3 °C / 112 °F
> Type Retail
> Cores Frequencies #00: 3691.19 MHz  #01: 3691.19 MHz  #02: 3691.19 MHz  #03: 3691.19 MHz
> #04: 3691.19 MHz  #05: 3691.19 MHz  #06: 3691.19 MHz  #07: 3691.19 MHz
> 
> Model ASRock X370 Killer SLI
> Socket Socket AM4 (1331)
> North Bridge AMD Ryzen SOC rev 00
> South Bridge AMD X370 rev 51
> BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P3.20 (08/25/2017)
> 
> Total Size 16384 MB
> Type Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
> Frequency 1064.1 MHz - Ratio 3:32
> Timings 15-15-15-36-51-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
> Slot #1 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX
> Slot #2 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would check in the ASROCK Taichi thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/0_30 Your board is pretty similar that you would get more specific settings based on your board.
> 
> But general overclocking to get to 4.1 which you may or may not get to is first either work on your ram or CPU. Then you can figure out the other one. I personally do CPU first. Remember you will need more voltage then stock to get stable. I can run stable at X 41 on my 1700X but it takes quite a bit of voltage and my ram is at 3200. There are a lot of settings that you have to adjust slowly to find out.
Click to expand...

I'd suggest doing the RAM first, because on this platform overclocking the RAM can actually cause you to need to bump the VCore. If you do CPU first and then RAM, you could end up messing around with RAM settings until you're blue in the face trying to stabilize things because you actually need more VCore and don't know it.

Check out this thread for more info on overclocking Ryzen.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/

Also keep an eye on VRM temps with that board when overclocking cuz they're not the greatest.


----------



## 12Cores

After a few weeks of ownership I can safely say that I have not lost any performance going from a [email protected] to the [email protected] My gameplay is much smoother on the games I play(BF1, BF4, The Division and Project Cars 2) at 4k, my gpu runs 3-5 degree cooler because of less heat in my loop and my windows desktop experience seems lot snappier since I upgraded.

Based on some of the videos I watched online prior to upgrading I was expecting to lose 5-10% gaming performance even at 4k, nothing could be further from the truth. There is nothing like hitting 1,900cb(bias) score in CB R15 with a cpu that cost me $269. My only regret is that I did not upgrade sooner, don't believe the hype you can game on Ryzen if you know what your are doing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> [email protected]


You gotta be one of the luckiest when it comes to the silicon lottery.

At what vcore is your 1700 running at 4.15? (honestly)


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You gotta be one of the luckiest when it comes to the silicon lottery.
> 
> At what vcore is your 1700 running at 4.15? (honestly)


1.425v, I have read that anything above that will degrade the cpu, while that maybe true I am still one of the people who believe that heat will kill a cpu much faster than volts. I would run my cpu at 1.45v if it was stable at 4.2ghz with my cooling becuase temps are well under 60c right now, especially when gaming at 4k.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> 1.425v, I have read that anything above that will degrade the cpu, while that maybe true I am still one of the people who believe that heat will kill a cpu much faster than volts. I would run my cpu at 1.45v if it was stable at 4.2ghz with my cooling becuase temps are well under 60c right now, especially when gaming at 4k.


LLC5?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be one of the luckiest when it comes to the silicon lottery.
> 
> At what vcore is your 1700 running at 4.15? (honestly)
Click to expand...

I don't think it's so much a matter of luck but rather refinements to the manufacturing process for later CPUs. That's the trend I've noticed anyway.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> LLC5?


Yes, voltage I manually set at 1.425v, it never spikes my board, Asus x370-F. I heard stories about huge voltage spikes using LLC5, not seeing that on my board. I also have a fan on the vrms because that is one trick that always helped with stability on my fx 8120, 8320 and 8350. I have 360/240 rad in push pull and high flow rate dc5 pump which helps a lot.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't think it's so much a matter of luck but rather refinements to the manufacturing process for later CPUs. That's the trend I've noticed anyway.


Is his CPU a newer batch?

Mine is for sure very early. Got it in March.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, voltage I manually set at 1.425v, it never spikes my board, Asus x370-F. I heard stories about huge voltage spikes using LLC5, not seeing that on my board. I also have a fan on the vrms because that is one trick that always helped with stability with my fx 8120, 8320 and 8350. I have 360/240 rad in push pull and high flow rate dc5 pump which helps a lot.


Alright. Thanks for the info. Makes me try 4.1Ghz again


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't think it's so much a matter of luck but rather refinements to the manufacturing process for later CPUs. That's the trend I've noticed anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Is his CPU a newer batch?
> 
> Mine is for sure very early. Got it in March.
Click to expand...

I would assume so if he's only owned it for a few weeks. Got mine in March as well and it's a pretty early production week (8 I think?) and it's one of the worst clockers compared to what everyone else is getting it seems. Needs over 1.325V to be stable at 3.8 and 3.9 is just not happening.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, after all these months...and sorry to ask again (or start another debate) ...did anyone blow his CPU by using LLC5?

I have been reading these forums every day, haven't seen anyone with such issue.


----------



## XEKong

I have been contemplating if we are running these CPU's wrong. We have been avoiding voltage spikes by running a higher voltage with a lower LLC. So I run 1.395 loaded with a 1.425 idle on LLC3 to get 4GHZ. May be I should be running 1.33 at idle with an LLC5 to get get a boost up to 1.38 or 1.39 under load to keep the average voltage lower during normal use.


----------



## 12Cores

From my experience the ryzen power plan and ryzen master negatively impacts overclocking. Running sensemi and Windows high performance allowed me to push the chip much further. With ryzen power plan I was experiencing long pauses, locks and all other types of gremlin issues. For those still trying to reach 4ghz I would not install ryzen master, run Windows high performance and sensemi. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ADEQUATE COOLING!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So, after all these months...and sorry to ask again (or start another debate) ...did anyone blow his CPU by using LLC5?
> 
> I have been reading these forums every day, haven't seen anyone with such issue.


I asked a question earlier about my cpu load line cal and the OSC being in "AUTO" and says that is applied LLC5, is this actually what's set by default? I'm NOT seeing spikes in the voltage


----------



## XEKong

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940279510171312128
I'm not sure there is a reason to use Ryzen power plan now on the latest Window 10 update.


----------



## chris89

Has anyone heard about Q1 2018 release Ryzen+? they say x370 is compatible but not B350? I'm interested in the CPU quite a bit.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Has anyone heard about Q1 2018 release Ryzen+? they say x370 is compatible but not B350? I'm interested in the CPU quite a bit.


Who says b350 isn't compatible? I would bet money it is!


----------



## Johan45

It's true there's an upcoming release which includes a new 400 series chipset but everything I've read/heard says that 300 series would still be compatible with the Zen+/Pinnacle


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So, after all these months...and sorry to ask again (or start another debate) ...did anyone blow his CPU by using LLC5?
> 
> I have been reading these forums every day, haven't seen anyone with such issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question earlier about my cpu load line cal and the OSC being in "AUTO" and says that is applied LLC5, is this actually what's set by default? I'm NOT seeing spikes in the voltage
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the ASRock boards' numbering scheme for LLC levels is reversed...so LLC5 is the lowest and LLC1 is the most aggressive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Has anyone heard about Q1 2018 release Ryzen+? they say x370 is compatible but not B350? I'm interested in the CPU quite a bit.


Who has said this? Do you have a link? I haven't heard anything about B350 boards not being able to support Zen+.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> From my experience the ryzen power plan and ryzen master negatively impacts overclocking. Running sensemi and Windows high performance allowed me to push the chip much further. With ryzen power plan I was experiencing long pauses, locks and all other types of gremlin issues. For those still trying to reach 4ghz I would not install ryzen master, run Windows high performance and sensemi. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ADEQUATE COOLING!


There is so little reason to enable XFR boost etc, CNQ, or any power plan other than high performance on Ryzen - Set the thing up to run all cores at a speed you are comfortable with , use as little LLC as necessary. The best for performance, stability , eliminates voltage spikes, and honestly the power usage difference is tiny.


----------



## gagac1971

Runing my ryzen 1800x 4.02 ghz whit 1.352v...llc 3...
4.02 is stable whit 1.33v but i have big vdroop from 1.33 t 1.302v...
Llc3 is helping a lot to avoid vdroop


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the ASRock boards' numbering scheme for LLC levels is reversed...so LLC5 is the lowest and LLC1 is the most aggressive.
> Who has said this? Do you have a link? I haven't heard anything about B350 boards not being able to support Zen+.


I haven't bought my Ryzen system yet but I think I'll wait for the Zen+ Q1 2018 ... I guess?

RedGamingTech said on Youtube it was only X370 with BIOS update would support...

According to this... Only AMD 300 chipsets .. Oh okay B350 / X370 compatibility I guess

The good news is that AM4 compatibility is remaining. Theoretically speaking this means that all it will take to turn any of the existing 300 series motherboards compatible with a 2000 Series Ryzen CPU is a BIOS update. This should give buyers the option to opt for the new 400 series chipset, which is expected to bring an expanded feature list, or stay with any of the current flock of 300 series boards to save a few bucks.

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-2-set-march-2018-launch-12nm-support-higher-core-memory-clock-speeds/


----------



## Widde

Still ticking along on 4.115 at 1.35







Afraid to flash bios though in fear of it becoming unstable







Anyone that had stability changes when switching bios?


----------



## bardacuda

If you can wait at this point, you may as well. I think whoever said B350 won't support Pinnacle Ridge is pulling that out of their ass.

It's entirely possible any of the board makers might choose not to put out a BIOS allowing compatibility with 2000 series chips, but everything I've heard so far indicates that there's no reason they couldn't or wouldn't. This goes for A320 boards too.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the ASRock boards' numbering scheme for LLC levels is reversed...so LLC5 is the lowest and LLC1 is the most aggressive.
> Who has said this? Do you have a link? I haven't heard anything about B350 boards not being able to support Zen+.


Ok, I asked cuz some guys said that you should not use level 5 cuz it would cause issues to the cpu so...


----------



## bardacuda

Right, well by level 5 they were probably talking about the highest level, so in your case they mean level 1.


----------



## abso

Is Ryzen balanced profile still the way to go or should I set it to high performance profile?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Right, well by level 5 they were probably talking about the highest level, so in your case they mean level 1.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Meh...insta crash at 4,15Ghz / 1.425v / LLC5








Oh well, back to 4.025 / 1.406 / LLC3

The hard wall is strong with this one.

I know for a fact 4.05 didn't work at 1.418 LLC4 and it was quite toasty so I better stop trying.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Alright. Thanks for the info. Makes me try 4.1Ghz again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Meh...insta crash at 4,15Ghz / 1.425v / LLC5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, back to 4.025 / 1.406 / LLC3
> 
> The hard wall is strong with this one.
> 
> I know for a fact 4.05 didn't work at 1.418 LLC4 and it was quite toasty so I better stop trying.


I am pretty sure I don't have a golden chip, never had one of those. I don't ask too much from my cpu I game a 4k 60hz with vsync enabled and AA off, most of the time the cpu just sits around and waits for something to do. Lets all hope 90% the Ryzen+ cpus will OC in the 4.3-4.5ghz range.

Cheers


----------



## miklkit

User error.









I wuz doing something I've done many times before with no problems. I wuz wiping down the mouse and keyboard with disinfectant wipes while it was running. The worst thing that ever happened before was turning the sound off, but this time it black screened and the keyboard and mouse quit working. A restart got nothing. Many restarts got nothing. It wouldn't even go into the bios!









Pulling off the side cover and flipping the bios switch to bios2 got it running again. I'm liking this dual bios more and more all the time!







Since I need to flash it to the latest bios anyway I guess now is a good time to do it.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> User error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wuz doing something I've done many times before with no problems. I wuz wiping down the mouse and keyboard with disinfectant wipes while it was running. The worst thing that ever happened before was turning the sound off, but this time it black screened and the keyboard and mouse quit working. A restart got nothing. Many restarts got nothing. It wouldn't even go into the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling off the side cover and flipping the bios switch to bios2 got it running again. I'm liking this dual bios more and more all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I need to flash it to the latest bios anyway I guess now is a good time to do it.


the Biostar has dual bios?


----------



## miklkit

You bet your bippy it does!









Bios1 is now up and running on the latest bios with the Samsung E-die ram running at 3200 mhz. The cpu is still running stock clocks.


----------



## phazer11

So. Got my dad an 1800X and an ROG Strix X370-F Gaming motherboard with the latest 3401 BIOS from earlier this month, and a 2x8GB kit of 15-17-17-35 3000MHz Corsair DDR4 RAM. I'm looking for advice on overclocking it, most of the guides I've seen are old and not very detailed, or is this just me being spoiled by intel K series guides?


----------



## sakae48

I just use zenstates for CPU overclock since BIOS OC gave me anxiety about the temp at idle (not that bad but still.. a couple degrees lower makes me feels better)
for RAM OC, see 1usmus'es thread here


----------



## phazer11

Not so worried about the temps here. Just want to get all of the cpu speed I can get out of it, he'll be using this mostly for video encoding so core speed counts. RAM OC can come later.

Looking for things like 24/7 volts, etc. from people who've had theirs a while and tips on what the most important settings are.


----------



## miklkit

Actually ram speed is more important for Ryzen. Get the ram to its rated speed first and then oc the cpu.


----------



## phazer11

I know RAM speed is very important, but honestly I didn't have any problems running the sticks at their stock 3000MHz(2933 or w/e) 15-17-17-35 1.35v


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So. Got my dad an 1800X and an ROG Strix X370-F Gaming motherboard with the latest 3401 BIOS from earlier this month, and a 2x8GB kit of 15-17-17-35 3000MHz Corsair DDR4 RAM. I'm looking for advice on overclocking it, most of the guides I've seen are old and not very detailed, or is this just me being spoiled by intel K series guides?


Same ram and board here with 1700X. Mine runs at 3200Mhz CL 14-15-15-32 with 1.375V


----------



## phazer11

I doubt it's the same RAM. It's not what everyone recommended (the LPX), it's the Vengeance LED https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HKF3T8C I picked it up for a song at $115 somewhere.


----------



## abso

Oh yes, mine are Vengeance LPX 3000 15-17-17-35


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I know RAM speed is very important, but honestly I didn't have any problems running the sticks at their stock 3000MHz(2933 or w/e) 15-17-17-35 1.35v


I didn't think Ryzen could run odd CL. ( 13 , 15, 17,)


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I didn't think Ryzen could run odd CL. ( 13 , 15, 17,)


You need to disable "GearDown" to be able to use some odd timings and some work and others don't. It's not so that all odd timings are out.


----------



## phazer11

Geardown?

Edit: OK update to firmwares in July dunno if I'm running it enabled or disabled.

If there is trouble with odd timings though, perhaps me tightening them up will help the OC some, course it'd be great if I could ever figure out what die my sticks are.They're Hynix I know that much according to HWInfo (so I guess it doesn't matter much) which says it is running @ 16-17-17-35 1T though oddly enough. Would still like input on what the best practices for that (cpu core OC) are.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Geardown?
> 
> Edit: OK update to firmwares in July dunno if I'm running it enabled or disabled.
> 
> If there is trouble with odd timings though, perhaps me tightening them up will help the OC some, course it'd be great if I could ever figure out what die my sticks are.They're Hynix I know that much according to HWInfo (so I guess it doesn't matter much) which says it is running @ 16-17-17-35 1T though oddly enough. Would still like input on what the best practices for that (cpu core OC) are.


Ryzen Timing Checker to see if enabled or disabled
http://www.overclock.net/t/1644049/regarding-the-recent-fud-about-ryzen-timing-checker-rtc/20#post_26506424

Thaiphoon Burner Free version should identify Memory ICs (maybe you've tried this?)
http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
There are some running at speed on the C6H (not sure what mobo you are running)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker to see if enabled or disabled
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1644049/regarding-the-recent-fud-about-ryzen-timing-checker-rtc/20#post_26506424
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner Free version should identify Memory ICs (maybe you've tried this?)
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> There are some running at speed on the C6H (not sure what mobo you are running)


sorry, I've my RAM at 3200 stable, I'd use the Ryzen app for the timings, but haven't actually read about what "geardown" does, and what about "bank group swap"?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Ryzen Timing Checker to see if enabled or disabled
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1644049/regarding-the-recent-fud-about-ryzen-timing-checker-rtc/20#post_26506424
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner Free version should identify Memory ICs (maybe you've tried this?)
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> There are some running at speed on the C6H (not sure what mobo you are running)


ROG Strix x370-F Gaming for me. Found the geardown setting.

Not having any luck with the calculator at all. Not even booting.


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here....soooo i have ryzen 1800x whit asus crosshair 6 hero...bios that i am using is 3008 version which is the latest one...
memory is g skill F-4 2800C 15Q-32 GVR using now standard DOCP mode 2800 mhz...
can somebody help me in how to overclock and what timings to use?original timings are 15 15 15 35 1.25V...
i can overclock up to 2933 mhz just rising voltage up to 1.35V but i am sure that i can push even further...
need your help so much...
thank you in advance...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well, got my Ryzen 1700 in and running... surprisingly this B350 Tuf board from ASUS stayed nice and cool under stress tests at 3.8ghz with the aid of fans of coarse... hottest temp I saw on the motherboard sensor array was 50C and core temps reached 55C This is a very rough OC based on previous owners info on the cpu... 1.32vcore no LLC on drops to 1.269 under load... still testing stability on a range of test, but seems to be ok so far.... Ram is GEil 3000mhz ... running at 2933... wondering if I might be able to overclock it... I've heard some have had success pushing past GEil's rating on the speed.

This snip has no stress testing on it, just running benchmarks and gaming:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

after tuning around further I think I've gotten 3.9 locked in good... found some settings in the bios that helped me keep the efficiency a little bit by lowering the needed vcore to keep it stable.. this is a screen capture after a fairly long OCCT run temps had already leveled out and were fluctuating with the changes in fan speed so I feel pretty confident that this is hot as it was going to get... the mother board temps are near the bottom I assume temps 3-6 are the vrm temps and temp1 is socket temp... core temps are the hottest temps at 62.0 under custom loop... What I want to know is if anyone sees any thing on here that screams don't run it there... I'm looking for 24/7 usage mostly mild loads with occasional folding and heavy gaming loads.


----------



## spikezone2004

Hello all,

Just ordered my new setup which includes the 1700 and can't wait to get it! I originally ordered the 1600, but I changed my mind the next day and changed my order to the 1700.

Reading through the thread getting ready to build everyhting tomorrow when it comes. Hoping I am able to get my ram running at 3200mhz with no issues.


----------



## deusexarchangel

Hi guys - very first post. I have been reading reviews of CPU comparisons between Haswell and the latest Coffee Lake and Ryzen chips. I currently have a 4770k (bought 4 years ago) running at stock speeds. I used to have it OC'ed but I left it at stock after a recent crash.

I am considering a system upgrade to either a Ryzen 1800X or the Intel 8700K. I am generally aware of the pros and cons of each in the facets of multi tasking and gaming. I am pairing the CPU with DDR4-3200 and a 1080Ti with 1440p screen.

I understand for single core performance the 8700k is considerably better than the 1800X. But my main question is, how does the 1800X compare to the 4770k? User benchmark results show the 8700k is faster by 40%+ while the 1800x is only faster by about 10%. Would the 1800X actually be slower than the 4770K in any game?

I am leaning towards the 1800X on the basis of it being a multitasker, of being cheaper as a bundle, and of the mobo being supported for the next few years. But I would still like to see if it actually offers single core performance better than the 4770K at all.

Thanks.


----------



## bardacuda

Single core performance is roughly on par with Haswell/Broadwell. It shouldn't be much, if any, slower...and games that can use more than 4 cores / 8 threads will benefit.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deusexarchangel*
> 
> Hi guys - very first post. I have been reading reviews of CPU comparisons between Haswell and the latest Coffee Lake and Ryzen chips. I currently have a 4770k (bought 4 years ago) running at stock speeds. I used to have it OC'ed but I left it at stock after a recent crash.
> 
> I am considering a system upgrade to either a Ryzen 1800X or the Intel 8700K. I am generally aware of the pros and cons of each in the facets of multi tasking and gaming. I am pairing the CPU with DDR4-3200 and a 1080Ti with 1440p screen.
> 
> I understand for single core performance the 8700k is considerably better than the 1800X. But my main question is, how does the 1800X compare to the 4770k? User benchmark results show the 8700k is faster by 40%+ while the 1800x is only faster by about 10%. Would the 1800X actually be slower than the 4770K in any game?
> 
> I am leaning towards the 1800X on the basis of it being a multitasker, of being cheaper as a bundle, and of the mobo being supported for the next few years. But I would still like to see if it actually offers single core performance better than the 4770K at all.
> 
> Thanks.


IN games before 2016 your performance will be roughly the same modern games will see an advantage i'm obsessed with benchmarks i pretty much guarantee this however a 4770K OC will beat a 1800X OC in games made before 2016 and be competitive with most games today.

As for any multitasking the 4770K can take its drunk @ss home, 1800X will dominate the crap out of it.


----------



## deusexarchangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> IN games before 2016 your performance will be roughly the same modern games will see an advantage i'm obsessed with benchmarks i pretty much guarantee this however a 4770K OC will beat a 1800X OC in games made before 2016 and be competitive with most games today.
> 
> As for any multitasking the 4770K can take its drunk @ss home, 1800X will dominate the crap out of it.


One of the issues I encounter usually is that if I'm running a game full screen or opening multiple clients of a game, alt tabbing to Windows will suffer stuttering. Apps will show CPU and RAM running at close 80%+ capacity. Will the Ryzen alleviate this?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

if you have enough ram it should... unless it's your gpu/drivers causing the issue...

I have a 1700 and I can say that in every multi-threaded test I could find it stomps the 4770k... and in single threaded tests it's close or ties it....
Here is a pic of what I ended up with for a 24/7 OC.... actually this is under what I ended up with .. I just noticed this is my old one, but anyway it shows what a properly tuned Ryzen chip can do... I've been told that 1800x chips generally can clock higher so if you get an 1800x you potentially could hit 4ghz + I've gotten 3.9 on my 1700 and it's a bit cheaper chip. Single core score is 162 on my 3.9ghz profile.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deusexarchangel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> IN games before 2016 your performance will be roughly the same modern games will see an advantage i'm obsessed with benchmarks i pretty much guarantee this however a 4770K OC will beat a 1800X OC in games made before 2016 and be competitive with most games today.
> 
> As for any multitasking the 4770K can take its drunk @ss home, 1800X will dominate the crap out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the issues I encounter usually is that if I'm running a game full screen or opening multiple clients of a game, alt tabbing to Windows will suffer stuttering. Apps will show CPU and RAM running at close 80%+ capacity. Will the Ryzen alleviate this?
Click to expand...

My i7's are annoyingly prone to this - stalls and hesitations when alt-tabbing or switching apps - the 1800X is better but honestly my FX 8 cores are quicker/more consistent when alt-tabbing between apps/screens.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deusexarchangel*
> 
> One of the issues I encounter usually is that if I'm running a game full screen or opening multiple clients of a game, alt tabbing to Windows will suffer stuttering. Apps will show CPU and RAM running at close 80%+ capacity. Will the Ryzen alleviate this?


yeas, and you have to keep in mind that windows 10 is a piece of crap, and multitasking the game and windows 10 is always better, hence you gonna see that you can alt-tab to windows and back to the game with no issues, but always depends on the game too


----------



## miklkit

I just did this run. It isn't the 4770k but a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.9 ghz vs a 4790k @ 4 ghz. 3.9 is pretty easy to do and most users should be able to do it reliably.


Then there is multithreaded tasks. Mine converts videos at 3 gb per minute.


----------



## The Blackhat

Does anyone else have a 1700x paired with a 1050 ti?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Blackhat*
> 
> Just found this, but my system is kinda trash, 1700x with a 1050 ti


still better than a sluggish GT1030. feels like driving a 8.5L big block with a set of ford model T tires


----------



## The Blackhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> still better than a sluggish GT1030. feels like driving a 8.5L big block with a set of ford model T tires


i bet, but myrig has crap price to performance


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Blackhat*
> 
> i bet, but myrig has crap price to performance


what's the problem? insane local price?


----------



## The Blackhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what's the problem? insane local price?


No, its the fact that I built days withing the launch of ryzen, everything was really overpriced, and also I had parents that only allowed buyingn from amazon.com


----------



## deusexarchangel

Thanks guys - feeling more confident with getting a Ryzen with those figures. I just favour an overall smoother system than chasing the highest framerates.


----------



## The Blackhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what's the problem? insane local price?


plus,I'm 15 and this was my first build, and I did a lot of research before hand, just not enough, but the pc does what I need it to do, and I call that a successful build.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Still tuning, but not bad so far I think...especially on a B350 board Don't know what save vcore is, but I'm at 1.41v now, falls to 1.35 under stress testing... core temps during stress testing hit 63.5C... vrm temps hit 55C before leveling out and falling back to 53 as the fans increased... here is my latest cinebench score.... notice that the single core is close to the 4770k : )


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Blackhat*
> 
> plus,I'm 15 and this was my first build, and I did a lot of research before hand, just not enough, but the pc does what I need it to do, and I call that a successful build.


that's nice! my build at your age were... uh.. X2 7750 i guess?

my initial setup were also not that good a few months ago. i choose the wrong RAM as i being cheapskate back then


----------



## The Blackhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what's the problem? insane local price?


In a year and a half im upgrading to threadripper because ryzen hs issues running all the stuff I like to do at once, I like to multitask, heavy editing, while rendering, or streaming while im rendering, or recording, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that's nice! my build at your age were... uh.. X2 7750 i guess?
> 
> my initial setup were also not that good a few months ago. i choose the wrong RAM as i being cheapskate back then


----------



## jon666

Since we are all getting nostalgic. I didn't care at all about hardware. Told my friends dad I was willing to spend around $600, he got me an i3 530, a gt 220, and I don't even remember the rest. Was blown away when I learned people had two GPU's in their computers in 2009.


----------



## VeritronX

I was one of those madmen with GTX480 SLI and an i7 980X on a rampage 3 extreme mobo with dominator GT ram =P


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Blackhat*
> 
> i bet, but myrig has crap price to performance


It's not bad. The platform should be relevant for a long time and I imagine most PC enthusiasts go through a video upgrade or 3 in any PCs lifespan. The 1050 Ti should still have a decent resale value when Volta/Ampere or Navi mainstream cards come out.


----------



## mtrai

As my title under my user name suggest that was first computer...actually I really had the Vic 20 first with a cassette tape drive (I am pretty sure there will be a fair number of people here who do not know what a cassette tape is).

Anyhow I am going to posting my benches again with my old newly tuned 1700X with my RMA replacement ram. In a bit. I am just trying to figure out what I should post to cover it all.

FYI my 1700X is running at 4.1 Ghz and my Ram is G.skill Ripjaws V 3200C16 running at 3200 CL 14.

Keep in mind, I do my stress testing for what I consider stable for me, not what others consider stable for them. Everyone and I mean everyone has a different idea of what is stable and what is not. But any overclock is not stable just by the nature of the overclock...however I am not gonna stress test for days or months just to find my first error. Also I am not scared of voltage so I will and do run all my systems out of specs if it gets me where I want or stable and within acceptable temps.

Having my morning coffee and will start posting the screen shots.

CPU-Z Valadation: https://valid.x86.fr/g2a0w3



Aida64 Memory:



Thaiphoon Burner and Ryzen Timing Checker (RTC)



And last but not least Cinebench R15 Fresh Run today: Things to note on the screen shot. Yes I have achieved 1905 with it, however my Windows 10 insider was heavly tweaked with a lot of services disabled such as firewall and all defenders...these 2 things do have a performance hit. I average in the 1850 to 1860 at these clocks. Also the 1905 was not CPU stable for even me and what I consider stable.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It's not bad. The platform should be relevant for a long time and I imagine most PC enthusiasts go through a video upgrade or 3 in any PCs lifespan. The 1050 Ti should still have a decent resale value when Volta/Ampere or Navi mainstream cards come out.


This platform was such a huge jump in performance value per dollar it should be relevant for a very long time... similar to the 2500k intel cpu that many are just now leaving... and the beleaguered FX CPU's that I just left... and I have to tell you they were not that bad... properly tuned a FX cpu is still good for most uses and games... but this RYZEN 1700 tuned to 3.9 is just excessive... seriously excessive... I get that it's not the fastest cpu at single core, but the trend is more threads in games so newer games will like the extra threads more than better single core performance... there are instances already in productivity software where one is better off with a stock 1800x than an 8700K overclocked...

In short, yes this platform should live on for years, like the tahiti gpu's and hawaii gpu's than many are still using today


----------



## bardacuda

Yup it's basically a 6900K but without the $1k price tag.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Yup it's basically a 6900K but without the $1k price tag.


This is why I only buy AMD even if its crap like the FX... because intel only drops their prices when AMD comes out with something good... think how long intel's top normal desktop cpu was a 4 core... suddenly AMD drops Ryzen and intel goes apecrap crazy trying to get the performance lead back... and I'm not sure they really did.... the money is still too high on intel platforms to me..


----------



## The Blackhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It's not bad. The platform should be relevant for a long time and I imagine most PC enthusiasts go through a video upgrade or 3 in any PCs lifespan. The 1050 Ti should still have a decent resale value when Volta/Ampere or Navi mainstream cards come out.


Im upgrading the cpu and the gpu once i gwt the chance, $1400 usd and no ssd and 8gb, I still don't know how that happened


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Blackhat*
> 
> Im upgrading the cpu and the gpu once i gwt the chance, *$1400 usd and no ssd and 8gb, I still don't know how that happened*


Me either

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/Jdkj8K


----------



## 12Cores

I have Samsung D-Die dual rank dims that will not run faster than 3200mhz, but I was able to reduce timings to 14-15-15-15-34-48 with Tfaw 30 and Trfc at 256 and 160.

CB R15 Bias Run 1903cb and 173cb


CB R15 Non Bias Run 1848cb and 170cb


CB R15 Best Run Bias 1912cb


CPUZ Bench


----------



## bardacuda

Nice chip you got there!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I have Samsung D-Die dual rank dims that will not run faster than 3200mhz, but I was able to reduce timings to 14-15-15-15-34-48 with Tfaw 30 and Trfc at 256 and 160.
> 
> CB R15 Bias Run 1903cb and 173cb
> 
> 
> CB R15 Non Bias Run 1848cb and 170cb
> 
> 
> CB R15 Best Run Bias 1912cb
> 
> 
> CPUZ Bench


and I was tickled to get 1790 @ 3.92ghz lol... nice chip


----------



## abso

If the Screen freezes without bluescreen, is that a sign of CPU or RAM OC instability?


----------



## SaccoSVD

After agesa 1.0.7.1 my PC freezes instead of giving a black screen when I try an unstable OC so I guess is normal.

I find it better than the black screen tho. It always surprises me when the screen goes poof!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> If the Screen freezes without bluescreen, is that a sign of CPU or RAM OC instability?


Freezing is usually a lack of Dram Voltage or memory related.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> After agesa 1.0.7.1 my PC freezes instead of giving a black screen when I try an unstable OC so I guess is normal.
> 
> I find it better than the black screen tho. It always surprises me when the screen goes poof!


For both RAM and CPU OC or just unstable RAM?


----------



## SaccoSVD

CPU OC

RAM gives me a green screen 9 out of 10 times and an occasional blue screen.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Freezing is usually a lack of Dram Voltage or memory related.


Just had a few freezes on my computer and it turned out to be too little voltage for my memory settings. Had to run a few hours Prime95 Blend to find the issue.


----------



## kazablanka

finally i achieved stability with ram @3333mhz and good sub timings
some benchmarks with ryzen 1700 @4ghz


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> finally i achieved stability with ram @3333mhz and good sub timings
> some benchmarks with ryzen 1700 @4ghz


Not pointing at you..but it would be really helpful when people post a number of benchmarks also post a SCREEN SHOT OF THAIPHOON BURNER so others can can see the exact ram someone is posting about. It would be helpful well more then helpful.

When I post about my ram I try to make sure I always have at least a shot of Thaiphoon burner in it.

Right now I am working on my memory again if I get it stable I will post tyhe benchs but also include the THaiphoon burner shot so others who have my exact memory will have a reference.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Not pointing at you..but it would be really helpful when people post a number of benchmarks also post a SCREEN SHOT OF THAIPHOON BURNER so others can can see the exact ram someone is posting about. It would be helpful well more then helpful.
> 
> When I post about my ram I try to make sure I always have at least a shot of Thaiphoon burner in it.
> 
> Right now I am working on my memory again if I get it stable I will post tyhe benchs but also include the THaiphoon burner shot so others who have my exact memory will have a reference.


here you are


----------



## abso

Do all B-Die chips only come on single rank ram?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Do all B-Die chips only come on single rank ram?


I have dual rank b-die RAM a 32GB Kit of Trident Z CL15


----------



## Atomfix

Any downsides to CPU Base Clock overclocking? Took it to 101.11MHz to get my RAM at 3100MHz @CL15

Otherwise if it's back at it's default 100MHz. It takes the RAM back to 3066MHz.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Any downsides to CPU Base Clock overclocking?


You will OC all peripherals in the same time (PCIe, SATA, USB etc.)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> You will OC all peripherals in the same time (PCIe, SATA, USB etc.)


So it's better not to use the 101.11MHz overclock that I've implemented over the 100MHz stock that it's supposed to be?

I could live with 3066MHz RAM but 3100MHz seems stable at CL15. I really can't think what more I can do to push it at 3200MHz as it's not stress stable.


----------



## Anty

101 is not a big deal - it is only 1% more.


----------



## polkfan

Well from what i read here i will hold off on AGESA 1.0.0.7 for some time maybe that is why asrock won't post a bios update better be safe then sorry









Happy new year guys 2018 will see new competition from Intel and Amd i expect price cuts from Amd to stick(1800X being cheaper then a 8700K as it should be and when Pinnacle ridge drops expect the top end model to be priced around the 8700K or less.

Pinnacle Ridge is coming rumors state Amd might show something off during CES who knows but lets hope for 4.4-4.5ghz overclocks and with better memory controllers.

Seeing users here push their chips for the past 9 months has been fun and you guys brought me back into the overclocking world


----------



## miklkit

I'm running the base clock at 103.3 to get the ram at 3030 14-16 and it is more stable than 3200 16-18 and if anything is faster overall. I read somewhere that bclk timings around 120 do bad things to the pci-e bus, so I am not going any further just to be safe.


----------



## spikezone2004

About to start messing around with AMD Ryzen Master to try and get my ram running at 3200mhz on my new Ryzen build, but i have question. When adjusting my settings in bios for my ram, i havent been able to until the bios resets to default to boot. What happens if i set an oc in AMD Ryzen Master and i can't boot, will it still go back to default like it does when adjusting bios?


----------



## miklkit

What motherboard and ram do you have? It might be time to add your new rig to your sig.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What motherboard and ram do you have? It might be time to add your new rig to your sig.


I forgot about that, I will need to add it.

New rig specs are:
Ryzen 7 1700
Asrock AB350 Pro 4 motherboard
G.skill Ripjaws 3200mhz ram 16gb


----------



## phazer11

Anyone have any recommendations for me?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1644634/help-overclocking-ryzen-1800x/10#post_26528733

I got it stressed @ 4hz oddly I think it has more headroom, I just think I'm doing something wrong or perhaps need to go to an older BIOS. But first I need to figure out what voltage to increase decrease or setting to change for the issue at idle (and it's a weird one only after a long time at idle).

Quick rundown is in my sig under the title Dad's New Zen.

1800X

Strix X370-F Gaming

Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8GB DDR4 (CMU16GX4M2C3000C15R)


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I forgot about that, I will need to add it.
> 
> New rig specs are:
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Asrock AB350 Pro 4 motherboard
> G.skill Ripjaws 3200mhz ram 16gb


About the ram: 2 sticks? 4 sticks? 14-16 timing or 16-18 timing?

I have 4 sticks of G. Skill Ripjaws 3200 16-18 ram, which turned out to be E-die, and the bios had trouble with it too. It defaulted to 1866 and crashed a lot. By inputting the timings from the package I got it to work and slowly brought it up to 2933 with 3200 crashing. A new bios allowed the XMP profile to work at 3200 but it was never stable and I have gone back to 2933 and some tweaks.

Basically, if it isn't B-die ram you are going to have to work at it and might not get there anyway.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About the ram: 2 sticks? 4 sticks? 14-16 timing or 16-18 timing?
> 
> I have 4 sticks of G. Skill Ripjaws 3200 16-18 ram, which turned out to be E-die, and the bios had trouble with it too. It defaulted to 1866 and crashed a lot. By inputting the timings from the package I got it to work and slowly brought it up to 2933 with 3200 crashing. A new bios allowed the XMP profile to work at 3200 but it was never stable and I have gone back to 2933 and some tweaks.
> 
> Basically, if it isn't B-die ram you are going to have to work at it and might not get there anyway.


It is 2 x 8gb sticks. 16-18 timing.

I might have an E-die chip too, i didnt take off my heatsink and check though. I updated my bios and tried xmp 3200mhz profile, but cant even boot. Running at 2933mhz profile right now.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

1790 : )


----------



## Asus11

thinking of buyin Ryzen 7 CPU

ive decided Ryzen 1700 or 1700x?

theres £50 difference between both which should I choose?

I heard its all the same once overclocked but also heard the 1700 will use more power overclocked.. not clued up on AMD stuff but im leaning towards the 1700 unless someone can tell me otherwise?

thanks


----------



## Johan45

They all run out of gas at about the same speed. 4.0 GHz the 1700X typically has a better chance of hitting that mark but the difference will likely be only 100 MHz


----------



## gagac1971

Ryzen 1800x 4.0 ghz whit 1.33v...didn tried any higher...


----------



## deusexarchangel

Got my Ryzen build ^^

Ryzen 1800x
Asus X-370-F Rog Strix
32GB G.Skill Trident 3200 14 Cas

Had problems with endless reboots when I tried the DOCP profiles to run at 3200Mhz. Managed to hit 2933Mhz 14-14-14-34 with DOCP 1 with APU 100.00.

CPU at 3.8Ghz for now with Noctua D15.

Gonna read up further on what people use to see if I can do better =O


----------



## b398294l

Hello! What tools can I use to test after overclock?


----------



## chris89




----------



## christoph

nice results


----------



## chris89

Thanks, By the way where does my system stand against the Ryzen 1700 & 1800X on your systems?
*AIDA CPU QUEEN Score*

Dual Xeon X5675 base clock 3.07Ghz and maximum boost clock 3.53Ghz x 24 threads = *87,107*

I was going to buy Ryzen but it ended up costing too much & didn't get enough Christmas money so I instead paid $85 for 2 upgraded Xeon's only $42.50 each to achieve Ryzen-like performance... Although Ryzen smokes the Dual Xeon's on 3dmark Physics.

I paid $400 for the Dell T7500 with 2x X5650's & now $85 later to dual X5675's plus $50 for 48GB ram so total 535 not to include the 390X $275

Ryzen 1700 was going to cost me about 700 dollars with only 16gb ram & I really wanted 32gb so I'll wait until next Christmas for Ryzen haha

AIDA CPU CACHE MEMORY BENCHMARK L1 Copy is 1,263GB/s
*BEFORE*

*AFTER*


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thanks, By the way where does my system stand against the Ryzen 1700 & 1800X on your systems?
> *AIDA CPU QUEEN Score*
> 
> Dual Xeon X5675 base clock 3.07Ghz and maximum boost clock 3.53Ghz x 24 threads = *87,107*
> 
> I was going to buy Ryzen but it ended up costing too much & didn't get enough Christmas money so I instead paid $85 for 2 upgraded Xeon's only $42.50 each to achieve Ryzen-like performance... Although Ryzen smokes the Dual Xeon's on 3dmark Physics.
> 
> I paid $400 for the Dell T7500 with 2x X5650's & now $85 later to dual X5675's plus $50 for 48GB ram so total 535 not to include the 390X $275
> 
> Ryzen 1700 was going to cost me about 700 dollars with only 16gb ram & I really wanted 32gb so I'll wait until next Christmas for Ryzen haha
> 
> AIDA CPU CACHE MEMORY BENCHMARK L1 Copy is 1,263GB/s


for the Aida CPU Queen I think it makes around 70000 at stock clocks


----------



## Johan45

My 1700X at stock is 85K in Queen


----------



## chris89

Nice & Overclocked it really makes up a lot because of such amazing IPC (Instruction Per Clock)

It seems each Ryzen core is nearly 2x more powerful than each Westmere-EP core up to 3.536Ghz


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My 1700X at stock is 85K in Queen


yeah, the clock for the 1700x is higher than the 1700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice & Overclocked it really makes up a lot because of such amazing IPC (Instruction Per Clock)
> 
> It seems each Ryzen core is nearly 2x more powerful than each Westmere-EP core up to 3.536Ghz


and yes, the overclock does a lot


----------



## christoph

haven't had the time to tighten the RAM timings either, but for now, is way more than enough for me


----------



## mtrai

@Chris89 Haven't we been through this before with your xeons and the same questions just a few of weeks ago in this or a different threa? Just asking for someone.

I know I have already provided and posting screen shots of my Ryzen 7 1700X smoking everything on various test that you have posted. So I am not sure what is up with the repost?

Anyhow I i just got 93208 with the Aida64 CPU Queen bench. I bench at 5100 with CPU-z, average 1860ish in Cinebench R15 (Highest was 1905)

But seriously, I am not understanding posting your Xeon results in this thread about Ryzen 1800x, 1700x and 1700.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> cut


That's my score:

8x *Ryzen 7 1700* HT 4041 MHz Asus Prime X370-Pro X370 Dual DDR4-3326 14-14-14-24 CR1 *94068*

Anyway, you are losing some consideration.

You are comparing 2cpus vs 1 cpu. So you need to have 2 cpu cooler, more fan, more noise and more heat. Also a bigger case, only DDR3 ram. And no upgrades for your platform (consider that we will get Ryzen 2 on AM4). Also we will probably receive a lot of more support on updates (bios, drivers etc..).
And the most important, you need more power, you have a tpd near 100w and for 2 cpu is more then 200w... and because of the overclock, you can probably go near 400w under heavy load, only for the cpus!

It's like, go for 2 GPU SLI or for a good one? Today there's no reason to do sli. It's the same here for cpu.

So probably, in first impact, you can think that you have great perfomance and save money... but not. You are only wasting them.

Also is september 2017, I have spent 550€ (660$) to buy Ryzen 1700, Prime X370 PRO and 16 Gb of DDR4 - 3200Mhz Ram (B-die). And all new with 2 year guarantee!
So I don't see this big difference.

Finally your aida memory bench, really sucks compered to mine.

IMHO For only 100$ difference, you get an old junk of hardware pieces.

 

P.s. I'm talking about the difference between buying a system with 2 xeon cpu vs ryzen one. Upgrade is a different situation (but I will always chose ryzen







)


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> @Chris89 Haven't we been through this before with your xeons and the same questions just a few of weeks ago in this or a different threa? Just asking for someone.
> 
> I know I have already provided and posting screen shots of my Ryzen 7 1700X smoking everything on various test that you have posted. So I am not sure what is up with the repost?
> 
> Anyhow I i just got 93208 with the Aida64 CPU Queen bench. I bench at 5100 with CPU-z, average 1860ish in Cinebench R15 (Highest was 1905)
> 
> But seriously, I am not understanding posting your Xeon results in this thread about Ryzen 1800x, 1700x and 1700.


Then you didn't actually read his posts, he couldn't afford the ryzen setup we helped him decide on so he upgraded the xeons he had instead and posted about it with the new numbers for comparison.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Then you didn't actually read his posts, he couldn't afford the ryzen setup we helped him decide on so he upgraded the xeons he had instead and posted about it with the new numbers for comparison.


Actually yes I did, while Chris89 tries to be very helpful in most things...a few weeks ago he was asking should he get a ryzen over those xeons before Christmas and ask for sceenshot of cpu-z bench and others so he could decide.whether to get a ryzen. I am just saying posting some benchmarks of so and so other cpus in a specific thread devoted to a certain iothers cpu makes no sense, further I and others already provided screenshots to help him make that decision back then. I believe he went as far to say that if the ryzen 7 could do better then 5000 in cpu-z bench he would get one. I know I did provide that proof and I am sure a few others did, as Chris89 has tried to be helpful. Especially in a GPU thread he is involved in.

I really do not feel the need to repost items we have already answered him or others nor the point of bringing it up again a few weeks later. It is nothing personal against him.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

anyone else (I haven't read the whole thread) posted cinebench 11.5 results? I know its the old version, but I ran it for fun.... 17.9







I remember the I5 2500k getting 6.x when overclocked and was tickled and managing 8.1 on my FX once...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Actually yes I did, while Chris89 tries to be very helpful in most things...a few weeks ago he was asking should he get a ryzen over those xeons before Christmas and ask for sceenshot of cpu-z bench and others so he could decide.whether to get a ryzen. I am just saying posting some benchmarks of so and so other cpus in a specific thread devoted to a certain iothers cpu makes no sense, further I and others already provided screenshots to help him make that decision back then. I believe he went as far to say that if the ryzen 7 could do better then 5000 in cpu-z bench he would get one. I know I did provide that proof and I am sure a few others did, as Chris89 has tried to be helpful. Especially in a GPU thread he is involved in.
> 
> I really do not feel the need to repost items we have already answered him or others nor the point of bringing it up again a few weeks later. It is nothing personal against him.


even tho is always good to have a comparison against other Cpu's at stock clocks and overclocked so you always know what to gain with a overclock and where you stand


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> anyone else (I haven't read the whole thread) posted cinebench 11.5 results? I know its the old version, but I ran it for fun.... 17.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the I5 2500k getting 6.x when overclocked and was tickled and managing 8.1 on my FX once...




990 FXA GD 80
H-100 - FX 8350 (world record for 8 cores at the time







.)



EDIT :CPU queen - daily clocks


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lol nice.. I never got 9 pts... I didn't test on my highest clock profile on Ryzen yet... just my daily runner clocks... I did retest with all background programs off and managed 18.09... This chip barely gets stable at 4.02 haven't tried to even boot higher yet...might do it later to see just how high I can bench on it... but voltages are scary to me atm... I really don't know what's safe and what's not on Ryzen so I'm playing a little cautious on it... 4.02 takes 1.45 v with LLC turned up to keep volts from dropping below 1.43 in order to be stable...(haven't really tested this too much though) temps were OK only hitting mid 60's on the cores and 60 on the vrm temps...

I though I'd settled on my daily runner clocks for good, but I keep re-thinking the idea.... I can get 3.65 with stock volts 1.188v with medium LLC.... or 3.82 with 1.287v (I use LLC to keep it pretty level here fluctuates from 1.269 to 1.3) or I could get 3.92 at 1.35v using same LLC profile... temps hit low 60's on the 3.92 profile and only mid 50's on the 3.82 after hours of testing with IBT-avx and Prime 95.... vrm temps never get past 60C on any of those profiles.... Biggest concerns I am looking at is the dramatic increase in power draw: 3.65=90 watts max 3.82= 137watt max and 3.92= 161 watt max all according to HWiNFO64 None of those profiles showed any throttling or other signs of causing distress to the board... which being 4phase really surprises me... but then, it does have the TUF rating
















Opinions guys?

btw...my old TUF board was a saberkitty and on it's 8 phase vrm I pulled nearly 500watts across testing 5.2ghz on a 9590 lol... so I don't think the vrm's on this will be a big concern ....


----------



## Scotty99

PSA: Ryzen master for threadripper works better than the version specifically for ryzen.

Installed new ssd on my amd machine and was wondering why it looked different and was laggy when dragging the window, hooked my old HDD up and low and behold i had the threadripper version installed all along lol. Threadripper version does not throw memory VTT errors (which i never changed even touched on ryzen version) and the CPU overclock works just as good.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,

Anyone know if currently a F4-3200C16D-32GVK kit can run at the 3200 CL16 speed on Ryzen?
I currently have that kit in a Z170 board and 6700k at 3200 CL16-16-16-38 without issues.
Would it run the same on a X370 board like the Asrock Taichi?

Cheers!


----------



## miklkit

Run? Yes. Run stable? Who knows?

The F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB 4 stick kit I'm running will run at 3200 - 16 but it isn't stable on my Biostar GT7 motherboard. But 3030 - 14 is stable and is at least as fast if not faster. Since your kit is 2 sticks instead of 4, you should have better luck.


----------



## Scotty99

Anecdotal evidence, i cannot get cas 16 3200 ram to run at that speed on x370 killer. 2933 cas 14 or 3000 cas 16 is best i can do.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anecdotal evidence, i cannot get cas 16 3200 ram to run at that speed on x370 killer. 2933 cas 14 or 3000 cas 16 is best i can do.


I'd be interested to see an RTC screenshot of what you are running - don't go too far out of your way though.


----------



## AlphaC

https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-ryzen-5-2400g-and-ryzen-3-2200g-apus-performance-unveiled


Seems like some sort of Optane competitor?

Fuzedrive.com/amd is not up yet.


----------



## Gdourado

From what I keep reading, on intel cpus, the fixes for the recent known security breaches will in practice result in an ipc decrease.
Some sources say it will push intel ipc 3 generations back.
Will this mean that now ryzen is more competitive with intel, despite the clock differences?


----------



## SuperZan

Given that Ryzen is already fairly competitive, any performance regression from Intel is only going to make Ryzen more compelling (all of this being task-dependent, obviously).


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know if currently a F4-3200C16D-32GVK kit can run at the 3200 CL16 speed on Ryzen?
> I currently have that kit in a Z170 board and 6700k at 3200 CL16-16-16-38 without issues.
> Would it run the same on a X370 board like the Asrock Taichi?
> 
> Cheers!


I came across this http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/32540#post_26536932 for G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR.
Can't say the same on the Taichi as far as I've come across.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I had asked this earlier in another post...just re-posting... looking for other peoples thoughts on this...

I though I'd settled on my daily runner clocks for good, but I keep re-thinking the idea.... I can get 3.65 with stock volts 1.188v with medium LLC.... or 3.82 with 1.287v (I use LLC to keep it pretty level here fluctuates from 1.269 to 1.3) or I could get 3.92 at 1.35v using same LLC profile... temps hit low 60's on the 3.92 profile and only mid 50's on the 3.82 after hours of testing with IBT-avx and Prime 95.... vrm temps never get past 60C on any of those profiles.... Biggest concern I am looking at is the dramatic increase in power draw: 3.65=90 watts max 3.82= 137watt max and 3.92= 161 watt max all according to HWiNFO64 None of those profiles showed any throttling or other signs of causing distress to the board... which being 4phase really surprises me... but then, it does have the TUF rating
















Opinions guys?


----------



## Scotty99

What i do is use ryzen master. My pc is stock until i load up a game and i turn on the overclock, works great.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I used Ryzen master for a bit... but I like to set a bios clock for permanent use...that way if I re-install OS or whatever the clock sticks... my last rig ran at 5ghz for 3 years... so long I actually forgot what all I had overclocked in the bios lol... but yeah I've pretty much settled on one of those 3... still leaning to using the 3.82 profile because it's fast enough to get 1800x performance (except on single core maybe) but power draw isn't terrible...


----------



## Scotty99

Setting an overclock in ryzen master takes 2 seconds once you know what volts you need for clocks etc. I dunno i just personally could not dial in a better overclock than ryzen master can, mostly in regards to idle volts/clocks. VRM temps also much lower with ryzen master.

I just like how efficient the 1700 is at stock, then with ryzen master it gives you that turbo button feeling when you need it lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Setting an overclock in ryzen master takes 2 seconds once you know what volts you need for clocks etc. I dunno i just personally could not dial in a better overclock than ryzen master can, mostly in regards to idle volts/clocks. VRM temps also much lower with ryzen master.


vrm temps haven't been an issue....even when stress testing 4ghz.... only hit 60C according to HWinfo...vrm's are actually staying cooler than the chip or socket... I have cool air blowing across the vrm's from outside the case... and as far as Ryzen master goes... it lacks some of the features that are available in the bios... I used it to test clocks first then I went into the bios and started fine tuning things in... that's how I managed to get higher bench scores on the same clocks... I have many reasons I prefer setting clocks in the bios... I was looking for opinions of which one of the three clocks I have tuned in other owners would run.


----------



## 12Cores

Just upgraded to the 390.65 seeing some decent gains in my 1080p benches, is anyone else seeing similar gains?

Tomb Raider - Very High DX12 FXAA
Old - 172
New - 178

Firestrike GPU Score
Old - 30,910
New - 31,390(shocked because its equivalent to my [email protected])

Unigine Superposition 1080P Extreme
Old - 6,260
New - 6,380

Posting in amd section because it appears that this driver has an significant impact on 1080p performance on the platform. Ryzen the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

been reading up on some apparently better frames and scores with this new driver. maybe it will give my old 780's a bit more life


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Setting an overclock in ryzen master takes 2 seconds once you know what volts you need for clocks etc. I dunno i just personally could not dial in a better overclock than ryzen master can, mostly in regards to idle volts/clocks. VRM temps also much lower with ryzen master.
> 
> 
> 
> vrm temps haven't been an issue....even when stress testing 4ghz.... only hit 60C according to HWinfo...vrm's are actually staying cooler than the chip or socket... I have cool air blowing across the vrm's from outside the case... and as far as Ryzen master goes... it lacks some of the features that are available in the bios... I used it to test clocks first then I went into the bios and started fine tuning things in... that's how I managed to get higher bench scores on the same clocks... I have many reasons I prefer setting clocks in the bios... I was looking for opinions of which one of the three clocks I have tuned in other owners would run.
Click to expand...

Run the 3.9 or a bit more if you can. Temps are good up into the 80s and V_Core is just one of those unknowns. My initial press material said 1.35V for 24/7 up to 1.45V with a caveat that it "may" cause CPU degradation over time. I have also seen a video AMD put out that said 1.425V was OK. I guess it's just whatever you're comfortable with. I run my 1600X at stock in my HTPC 3.7 base 4.1 boost. Forcing the boost clocks in heavy single thread will deliver up to 1.48V to the CPU this is on auto not overclocked and must be within AMD's design envelope.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Been talking about this in another thread but since it is CPU specific.

I've recently started getting back into using Linux (Debian based ones, it's like riding a bike you never forget). I decided to see if my CPU was actually affected by the Segfault issue because I bought mine around the first month of release or so.

Turns out it is, I've run the test a few times from an installed system and it seems to consistently fail before the 100 second mark. First time was within 52 seconds then another at 108 etc.

I guess the question is this.

Is it worth submitting the RMA for this CPU at this point? I know Ryzen+ is set to release soon but I'm not sure I'll be able to go that route.
Also to note, This would eventually affect me as I started learning Gentoo before and plan to start working on that again.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Been talking about this in another thread but since it is CPU specific.
> 
> I've recently started getting back into using Linux (Debian based ones, it's like riding a bike you never forget). I decided to see if my CPU was actually affected by the Segfault issue because I bought mine around the first month of release or so.
> 
> Turns out it is, I've run the test a few times from an installed system and it seems to consistently fail before the 100 second mark. First time was within 52 seconds then another at 108 etc.
> 
> I guess the question is this.
> 
> Is it worth submitting the RMA for this CPU at this point? I know Ryzen+ is set to release soon but I'm not sure I'll be able to go that route.
> Also to note, This would eventually affect me as I started learning Gentoo before and plan to start working on that again.


I'd return it. Been seeing improvements in the newer silicon so it's a win win IMO. AMD has already acknowledged the issue so i should be pretty painless


----------



## LuciferX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Been talking about this in another thread but since it is CPU specific.
> 
> I've recently started getting back into using Linux (Debian based ones, it's like riding a bike you never forget). I decided to see if my CPU was actually affected by the Segfault issue because I bought mine around the first month of release or so.
> 
> Turns out it is, I've run the test a few times from an installed system and it seems to consistently fail before the 100 second mark. First time was within 52 seconds then another at 108 etc.
> 
> I guess the question is this.
> 
> Is it worth submitting the RMA for this CPU at this point? I know Ryzen+ is set to release soon but I'm not sure I'll be able to go that route.
> Also to note, This would eventually affect me as I started learning Gentoo before and plan to start working on that again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd return it. Been seeing improvements in the newer silicon so it's a win win IMO. AMD has already acknowledged the issue so i should be pretty painless


Tried this:

https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test



So ... My CPU has the Segfault bug, started the RMA process here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/warranty/rma

But I don't know how hard is going to be since I'm not from the US (I'm from Argentina)

EDIT: My CPU is from Week 7 2017, I think since Week 25 the problem is solved.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Run the 3.9 or a bit more if you can. Temps are good up into the 80s and V_Core is just one of those unknowns. My initial press material said 1.35V for 24/7 up to 1.45V with a caveat that it "may" cause CPU degradation over time. I have also seen a video AMD put out that said 1.425V was OK. I guess it's just whatever you're comfortable with. I run my 1600X at stock in my HTPC 3.7 base 4.1 boost. Forcing the boost clocks in heavy single thread will deliver up to 1.48V to the CPU this is on auto not overclocked and must be within AMD's design envelope.


probably will run the 3.92 profile... only thing that bugs me is the huge difference in power draw going from 3.82 to 3.92..nearly 30 watts more







and I still am not sure it's 100% stable... this 3.8 profile is good to go... ran prime for hours, OCCT for a bit on large data set and intel burn test avx on very high on it... I think one of the tests actually made the cpu hit 60C for a second, but mostly hovered around 55C... the 3.9 profile only hits 65C or so... temps are ok... and those are extreme tests.... I do fold sometimes though... but yeah, it's likely where I'll land... I just don't get how this ryzen is hotter than my 9590 on the same cooler... it's temps at 3.8 are comparable to my 9590 at 5ghz... but then... I've been told that the tctl temp can be fudged a bit? IDK... anyway, I'm impressed with this B350, I was under the impression that overclocking would be bad on these boards... but so far so good.

if 1.48 is ok, I can get 4ghz... or at least I think I can... it's almost stable at 1.44v I ran a few benchmarks and a short run of IBT avx on standard with no issues...but on very high it failed the 4th round


----------



## Minotaurtoo

@Johan45

here are the "short" test results... I will be testing more later, but usually if it passes this, it'll pass the rest for me.

Ibt avx @ very high for 10 runs... max core temp (tctl/tdie) 68.4C Max wattage: 169.3 VRM max: 59C no throttling from any part detected as min clock speeds was recorded as 3.9163ghz

max core voltage: 1.412 min core voltage 1.369 < this board has wide swings in voltage even with LLC at max... actually LLC is all but broken on it really only narrowing the gap between max volts and min slightly over no LLC at all, this has been reported by every user of the this board I've talked too, but really it's not hurting me much I don't think.... average volts was 1.383 during the test... and it mostly stayed there only peaking in between the runs for a split second... and I only saw it drop below 1.383 during the "bearing down" part of the test....

still think I should run this profile... I'm very new to Ryzen lol... but if this was FX I'd push harder lol

Idle temps are showing at 28C average with vrms at 30C
\
ambient temp was a balmy 75F in the room too so it was a bit warmer than normal for this room...


----------



## Johan45

Not sure if that's VRM or not but your Voltage is sitting at 1.39 under load which is OK. It's also a good idea to set a custom amount of ram with either P95 ver. 29.3 or the IBT AVX. If you're running 16GB then set 12-13000MB this covers 75% of the ram which is Ryzen's weak point. The temps are normal for the die. There's a lot more transistors packed into this silicon compared to the FX and it's a different type that's why it's more heat tolerant as well


----------



## miklkit

Is there no way to get it to throttle down when it is idling? Mine throttles down very well. Too well in fact. Yesterday it got stuck at 0.568 ghz and a reboot was needed to get it back up to speed.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not sure if that's VRM or not but your Voltage is sitting at 1.39 under load which is OK. It's also a good idea to set a custom amount of ram with either P95 ver. 29.3 or the IBT AVX. If you're running 16GB then set 12-13000MB this covers 75% of the ram which is Ryzen's weak point. The temps are normal for the die. There's a lot more transistors packed into this silicon compared to the FX and it's a different type that's why it's more heat tolerant as well


Thanks for the help +rep


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I can't get over 2933mhz on my ram... but i did find that I can tighten the cas timing... I can either have 16,17,17,17,35,69 or 14,16,16,16,49,69 on benches the second performs better... opinions?


----------



## bardacuda

more performance is better than less perfomance in my opinion









with the second set you should be able to bring down tRAS to 32-34 and tRC to 48-52


----------



## gupsterg

@Minotaurtoo

I'd be skeptical about those readings in HWINFO being VRM temps. My case was setup as below:-



The location of where the motherboard temp sensor on C6H was good indicator of case/room ambient air temp.



From how case/fan setup was I had very decent airflow over the VRM, the C6H has double the VRM than your B350 TUF, besides difference of VRM heatsink. Out of the 6 phases the B350 TUF has as VRM, 4 are CPU and 2 SOC (2 without HS above socket) IMO.



I'd say your R7 1700 is better than the 3 I had. All mine with lengthy stability testing topped out 3.8GHz ~1.35V (+/-25mV) set in UEFI. 3.9GHz was not stable for the level of testing I went for. They could bench at ~4.0GHz without touching the voltage set for 3.8GHz stability tested. Even the 1800X I had needed ~1.4V for 3.9GHz IIRC. I have another 1800X which I have not found the time to test.

Power does shoot up with frequency/voltage increase, you may find referencing The Stilt's charts in this thread handy.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Minotaurtoo
> 
> I'd be skeptical about those readings in HWINFO being VRM temps. My case was setup as below:-
> 
> 
> 
> The location of where the motherboard temp sensor on C6H was good indicator of case/room ambient air temp.
> 
> 
> 
> From how case/fan setup was I had very decent airflow over the VRM, the C6H has double the VRM than your B350 TUF, besides difference of VRM heatsink. Out of the 6 phases the B350 TUF has as VRM, 4 are CPU and 2 SOC (2 without HS above socket) IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say your R7 1700 is better than the 3 I had. All mine with lengthy stability testing topped out 3.8GHz ~1.35V (+/-25mV) set in UEFI. 3.9GHz was not stable for the level of testing I went for. They could bench at ~4.0GHz without touching the voltage set for 3.8GHz stability tested. Even the 1800X I had needed ~1.4V for 3.9GHz IIRC. I have another 1800X which I have not found the time to test.
> 
> Power does shoot up with frequency/voltage increase, you may find referencing The Stilt's charts in this thread handy.


I'm pretty sure those temps are referencing the vrm now... based on the fact that they go up and down with cpu usage and the fan I have blowing across the vrm's.... I could be wrong though... but I turned off the vrm fan and temps shot up lol...

Thanks for the info and the link...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> more performance is better than less perfomance in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the second set you should be able to bring down tRAS to 32-34 and tRC to 48-52


I'll try and see if I can get that to work... those timings were on auto on mine when I set the first 4 by hand...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> more performance is better than less perfomance in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the second set you should be able to bring down tRAS to 32-34 and tRC to 48-52


I used 34 and 52.... I will run a few stress tests on it to see if it holds... then maybe a mem test for the night.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure those temps are referencing the vrm now... based on the fact that they go up and down with cpu usage and the fan I have blowing across the vrm's.... I could be wrong though... but I turned off the vrm fan and temps shot up lol...
> 
> Thanks for the info and the link...


NP, all good then







.


----------



## paokara777

Sorry to hijack an old thread (lol)

I have been struggling with a new Ryzen 7 1700 build for a couple of weeks, and wonder if you fine lads may be able to help me out.

Basically I have a very unstable system.

THought it was the Mobo so got a different one, then found out my existing ram was not on the mobo support list so got new ram.

Now I have supported RAM and different (better) mobo.

It's better. I can sort use it now. But still 2 BSOD and 1 Freeze/lockup tonight already alone.

It always locks up under Load, i assume it would run forever at idle (with the current parts. WIth the other ram it would lock up if you looked at it funny)

I have all the bios settings at default / auto.

Any advice?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

sounds like the cpu is a dud... RMA may be needed.... I assume you have updated the bios?


----------



## paokara777

Yeah i was beginning to think it might be the CPU as well

BUT here is progress report:

I decided the OS that i was using had been thrashed to **** (it was the same install from the first mobo and first ram)
I think it may have frozen and BSOD'd 100 times since then.

So i decided to"
Update Bios
Reset Bios again with factory defaults to remove any troubleshooting i may have done
Fresh install of windows 10
Fresh install of drivers from ASROck disk (******* installed norton antivirus on me, sneaky bastards)

So far no crashes at all

My ram is running at a pathetic 2133


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paokara777*
> 
> Yeah i was beginning to think it might be the CPU as well
> 
> BUT here is progress report:
> 
> I decided the OS that i was using had been thrashed to **** (it was the same install from the first mobo and first ram)
> I think it may have frozen and BSOD'd 100 times since then.
> 
> So i decided to"
> Update Bios
> Reset Bios again with factory defaults to remove any troubleshooting i may have done
> Fresh install of windows 10
> Fresh install of drivers from ASROck disk (******* installed norton antivirus on me, sneaky bastards)
> 
> So far no crashes at all
> 
> My ram is running at a pathetic 2133


then try and get that RAM stable, run a stress test on the ram


----------



## paokara777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> then try and get that RAM stable, run a stress test on the ram


with which program do you recommend


----------



## Scotty99

Im gonna post this video in here because he is a popular streamer/content creator and gave ryzen a bad name with this poorly made video:





There is no question intel gets higher fps in overwatch at 1080p than ryzen does, but the numbers he is spouting are way off. First ill post my numbers with a graphics card half as powerful and a 1700 at stock (which is a fair bit slower than a 1800x).

This is all by eye from me doing two quick play matches (which i won both starting at fps meter LOL).

Lowest i saw:158 fps
Highest i saw: 237
Average: Guessing around 180

This guy claims his gtx 1080 and ryzen 1800x system while not recording or streaming was only getting 160-170 in team fights (which is what the numbers i posted above are, looking at FPS during fights).

I was using exact same settings as this dude, 1080p low preset, and was getting almost identical numbers to him with a GPU HALF AS POWERFUL.

The reason i post this is two fold, to let people know it exists and to question these kids making videos, and it also allows people with a gtx 1080 and a ryzen 7 to go and test for themselves and show just how poorly this guys pc was running before the intel upgrade (with those specs, you wont dip under 250 fps in team fights).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paokara777*
> 
> with which program do you recommend


memtest...here is a link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjil_misNLYAhVL9YMKHYz7B1QQFggpMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.memtest86.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw2hpSfQL2mRiv8-CXaB3LPO

You could also set memory usage in IBT/AVX to 3/4 of your ram capacity... or could even do that in Prime 95.... really from what I hear though memtest is best if you want to be sure...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok, I tested my new timings with memtest and all was good... no errors over 3+hrs of testing... benchmark improvements of about 5% with no increase in clocks... not bad... new primary timings are 14,16,16,16,34,52 ... not exactly ground breaking for a 2933kit, but its better than 16,17,17,17,35,69 : )

thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So ive been abusing this little Asus Prime b350 for about 10 months now, and have decided i will most likely be buying a new board AND new Chip come tax time since Ryzen 2 allegedly will have higher clocks. So my question is if I set this chip up to 4GHz with a vcore of lets say 1.45ish how long will I have before monstrous degradation takes place? its my Work PC so if it would kill it instantly (more worried about weak VRMs) or would it be fine until said update? Permitted the VRM heat runaway is kept under check of course


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So ive been abusing this little Asus Prime b350 for about 10 months now, and have decided i will most likely be buying a new board AND new Chip come tax time since Ryzen 2 allegedly will have higher clocks. So my question is if I set this chip up to 4GHz with a vcore of lets say 1.45ish how long will I have before monstrous degradation takes place? its my Work PC so if it would kill it instantly (more worried about weak VRMs) or would it be fine until said update? Permitted the VRM heat runaway is kept under check of course


I know it won't be instant : ) I pushed mine to 1.45 to bench at 4 ghz.... but for daily I backed down to 3.9 @ 1.39v.... from what I hear 1.45 is "may cause degradation" territory


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So ive been abusing this little Asus Prime b350 for about 10 months now, and have decided i will most likely be buying a new board AND new Chip come tax time since Ryzen 2 allegedly will have higher clocks. So my question is if I set this chip up to 4GHz with a vcore of lets say 1.45ish how long will I have before monstrous degradation takes place? its my Work PC so if it would kill it instantly (more worried about weak VRMs) or would it be fine until said update? Permitted the VRM heat runaway is kept under check of course


I'm no expert but my guess would be years. Keep thermals at acceptable levels and you should be fine. The degradation they speak of is similar to erosion. Over time with the flow of electrons it wears out gates and walls in transistors but it's not an instant process. It occurs even at stock clocks/voltages upping the voltage just speeds up the process.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromigration


----------



## Tasm

I use mine at 4050 1.44V 24/7. So far so good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So ive been abusing this little Asus Prime b350 for about 10 months now, and have decided i will most likely be buying a new board AND new Chip come tax time since Ryzen 2 allegedly will have higher clocks. So my question is if I set this chip up to 4GHz with a vcore of lets say 1.45ish how long will I have before monstrous degradation takes place? its my Work PC so if it would kill it instantly (more worried about weak VRMs) or would it be fine until said update? Permitted the VRM heat runaway is kept under check of course


Been running at these settings for 8 months now, no signs of degradation yet - just keep it cool.



Core 5 is the weakest and will crap out at about 20 minutes under prime at these settings - haven't had any issues for daily stuff however.


----------



## gagac1971

4.0 ghz 1.33v...ryzen 1800x...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea tried and now remember why I was not higher clocks already. Either my CPU or VRMs are holding me back vcore wise. Cant even get 4.05 stable at even 1.5v Guess Ill keep it at 3.95 then and just wait for Ryzen 2 hopefully they hit at least 4.5


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yea tried and now remember why I was not higher clocks already. Either my CPU or VRMs are holding me back vcore wise. Cant even get 4.05 stable at even 1.5v Guess Ill keep it at 3.95 then and just wait for Ryzen 2 hopefully they hit at least 4.5


takes 1.45 vcore for me to get 4ghz.... not fully stable, but close... I quit pursuing it there... 3.9 is rock solid at 1.39v..... under 3.9 this chip sips voltage only needing 1.287v for 3.82


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> takes 1.45 vcore for me to get 4ghz.... not fully stable, but close... I quit pursuing it there... 3.9 is rock solid at 1.39v..... under 3.9 this chip sips voltage only needing 1.287v for 3.82


If AMD released a zen with the ability to hit 5Ghz on most of them, they would murder Intel. I mean like we would have to have a trail by jury for how bad AMD would slaughter Intel.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

that would sell some chips in a hurry for amd just because of the magic 5ghz number on the box. im sure amd has some golden chips up their sleeve from the binning process for a later release like the 9 series fx. waiting in hope that we see some


----------



## abso

How much impact does SOC Voltage have on CPU temperature?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> How much impact does SOC Voltage have on CPU temperature?


A few degrees. but not a lot. I was the one who noticed on the taichi thread way back on the original bios's that claimed increased ram compatibility but everyone cpu's would run 3-5C hotter.
well all they had done was set the default SOC voltage higher and higher with each bios and not mentioned it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

increasing soc voltage is how i managed to get my ram to run at tighter timings...that and slightly increased voltage to the ram. only 3c hotter


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> A few degrees. but not a lot. I was the one who noticed on the taichi thread way back on the original bios's that claimed increased ram compatibility but everyone cpu's would run 3-5C hotter.
> well all they had done was set the default SOC voltage higher and higher with each bios and not mentioned it.


and whats the best voltage or the max to use on SOC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> increasing soc voltage is how i managed to get my ram to run at tighter timings...that and slightly increased voltage to the ram. only 3c hotter


whats your settings? what timing and voltages?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> and whats the best voltage or the max to use on SOC?
> whats your settings? what timing and voltages?


14,16,16,16,34,52 primaries @ 2933 stock is 16,17,17,17,35,69

voltage for soc is 1.15 and ram is 1.37v default was 1.1 and 1.35

core speed is 3.92ghz @1.39v (load)


----------



## miklkit

I'm not sure but believe that the max SOC voltage is 0.120-0.125v. Keep it under 0.120v to be on the safe side. Also, too much voltage is just as bad as not enough. I set my ram voltage to 1.4v and the SOC to 0.12 and then slowly dropped the SOC voltage and it kept doing better and better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm not sure but believe that the max SOC voltage is 0.120-0.125v. Keep it under 0.120v to be on the safe side. Also, too much voltage is just as bad as not enough. I set my ram voltage to 1.4v and the SOC to 0.12 and then slowly dropped the SOC voltage and it kept doing better and better.


0.120 Soc voltage? What do you mean? I run mine at 1.075. Official claim is to stay under 1.2 v for 24/7.


----------



## miklkit

That is called "a senior moment". I just refreshed my memory by looking at it and it is 1.20v.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is called "a senior moment". I just refreshed my memory by looking at it and it is 1.20v.


I'm 40 and I'm already having senior moments... I'm ahead of my time


----------



## mus1mus

Haha!

1.05 is fine for me up to 3333 on B-Die 4*8.

0.95 for 3200 2*8 B-Die, 3200 Micron 4*8.

Asus overvolts VSOC.

Trying new CH6 bioses.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 14,16,16,16,34,52 primaries @ 2933 stock is 16,17,17,17,35,69
> 
> voltage for soc is 1.15 and ram is 1.37v default was 1.1 and 1.35
> 
> core speed is 3.92ghz @1.39v (load)


so 1.15v fpr a faster RAM


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 1.05 is fine for me up to 3333 on B-Die 4*8.
> 
> 0.95 for 3200 2*8 B-Die, 3200 Micron 4*8.
> 
> Asus overvolts VSOC.
> 
> Trying new CH6 bioses.


1.05v at SOC for RAM at 3333 with all slots populated


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> so 1.15v fpr a faster RAM


it helps when ram is either fast or tightly timed... or in my case crappy ram lol


----------



## Scotty99

I just have to make this post, as i have seen the light. I am finally done tuning my coffee lake machine and if you play WoW/older games you are truly doing yourself a disservice by running a ryzen chip. I kid you not when both are overclocked close to the max (3.9vs 5ghz) intel machine gets nearly double fps of my ryzen rig. You cant even rack those numbers up to frequency and ipc because the math does not add up, blizzard must just have optimizations for intel that amd does not.

If you are running a 60hz monitor of course amd is fine, but if you have a fast monitor these old games feel night and day you would think the PC's are 10 years apart in the way they feel.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I run 4k @ 60 hz lol... so no issues... I also had no issues with FX either







but yeah, anyone who reviews will tell you that you get more fps with intel 8700k than any AMD chip on 9 out of 10 games @ 1080p with 1080ti or better.... but that's only 10% or less of gamers really... check out steam stats and you'll see that by far most gamers game at 1080p @ 60hz and are just fine with any Ryzen chip or modern Intel chip....


----------



## Scotty99

Oh for sure, im talking specifically older games tho where the bottleneck will lay on the CPU even at 4k. (i play at 1440p)

Nearly all my other games are indistinguishable between the two system as the bottleneck is the GPU, WoW is still a massively popular game tho and i just wanted to list my experience with it. If i didnt play WoW, id have no reason for this intel chip actually.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> it helps when ram is either fast or tightly timed... or in my case crappy ram lol


yeah I guess, I got my ram at 3200 with SOC at default, so I could tight the timings or put them at 3600


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

I'm building a 1700 system this week, I'm waiting for the H105 AM4 bracket and the motherboard to arrive. I've got a 1060 and EVGA Gold PSU.

I'm gonna read the guides, and get this running 3.6 - 3.8 stable, as it will be a video editing machine.


----------



## Scotty99

That ram will not run at 3200 on that motherboard. Id personally recommend just buying a kit of 2666 for ryzen.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That ram will not run at 3200 on that motherboard. Id personally recommend just buying a kit of 2666 for ryzen.


I haven't really kept up with the issues, what speeds can I expect with that kit, 2800? Why only 2666?

I got this kit for $250 + tax, is it even worth returning?

I ordered the wrong ones ?, was supposed to get these but they were out of stock
G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=n82e16820232530


----------



## Scotty99

Because 2666 will work on any board, and its plenty fast enough. The ram you bought will only run at 2933 cas 14, i have exact ram and mobo lol.

In short, 2666 guarantees a set and forget xmp experience, its not worth headache of trying to tweak ram on amd.....unless you enjoy that stuff.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Because 2666 will work on any board, and its plenty fast enough. The ram you bought will only run at 2933 cas 14, i have exact ram and mobo lol.
> 
> In short, 2666 guarantees a set and forget xmp experience, its not worth headache of trying to tweak ram on amd.....unless you enjoy that stuff.


Do you find a difference between 2933 and 2666? I'll just set it at that then, or should I get a different kit?

Remember, this isn't for gaming so I don't need it maxed out. ?

I would like it running at 2800 minimum, I thought I got the Gskill Flare X.


----------



## Scotty99

100mhz of core clock will trump any amount of ram speed in my testing (others will claim different)


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 100mhz of core clock will trump any amount of ram speed in my testing (others will claim different)


what CPU do you have? So should I just aim for 3.8? I have pretty low expectations going into this haha


----------



## gupsterg

@2010rig

Don't buy into the marketing of Flare X 3200MHz C14. Trident Z 3200MHz C14 and Ripjaw V 3200MHz C14, etc will work just as well. ASUS C6H has no issues getting the best out of those RAM kits. I'm also using Trident Z on TR/ZE, planning on getting some Ripjaw V quad kit.

Those kits are single sided, single rank and Samsung B die, which Ryzen/ThreadRipper favors.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> what CPU do you have? So should I just aim for 3.8? I have pretty low expectations going into this haha


I have the 1700, its able to do 3.9 with 1.375v but i ran it at 3.8 most of the time as it could do that at a much lower voltage (i think 1.312)


----------



## 2010rig

Ok great, I prefer lower voltages, over Max overclocks. I'll update after I build it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just have to make this post, as i have seen the light. I am finally done tuning my coffee lake machine and if you play WoW/older games you are truly doing yourself a disservice by running a ryzen chip. I kid you not when both are overclocked close to the max (3.9vs 5ghz) intel machine gets nearly double fps of my ryzen rig. You cant even rack those numbers up to frequency and ipc because the math does not add up, blizzard must just have optimizations for intel that amd does not.
> 
> If you are running a 60hz monitor of course amd is fine, but if you have a fast monitor these old games feel night and day you would think the PC's are 10 years apart in the way they feel.


Really?

Can't even pull out my APEX to run a 7700K with it. Nor find enough reason to run back to my RVE/6900K rig.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh for sure, im talking specifically older games tho where the bottleneck will lay on the CPU even at 4k. (i play at 1440p)
> 
> Nearly all my other games are indistinguishable between the two system as the bottleneck is the GPU, WoW is still a massively popular game tho and i just wanted to list my experience with it. If i didnt play WoW, id have no reason for this intel chip actually.


really...older games... ok, admittedly I don't have the biggest game library, but no game and I literally mean no game I have/had was bottlenecked by either my current cpu or my old 9590 at 4k...mostly because 4k is limited to 60hz on my rig and I use frame limiter to keep it at 60fps.... oh and my fury x is only capable of 60fps in many games @ 4k ... so yeah I call shenanigans on your part there... yes we all know Insmell is better at gaming... no new news there... as for night and day... no... just no... only people looking for high refresh rates will even notice... all us plebs stuck at 60hz will never notice...








omg I just noticed we don't have a troll emoji... why don't we have a troll emoji?! attention OCN we need troll emojis!


----------



## Offler

Highest CPU utilization for me causes Thief, and only because its Mantle based title.

Every other game (andi mean literally every) hits GPU limit, or is so poorly optimized, that engine keeps stalling (FPS drop, while CPU and GPU utilization goes down).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> Highest CPU utilization for me causes Thief, and only because its Mantle based title.
> 
> Every other game (andi mean literally every) hits GPU limit, or is so poorly optimized, that engine keeps stalling (FPS drop, while CPU and GPU utilization goes down).


On my old FX rig sometimes the bottleneck was actually in the chipset itself, like you I saw cpu and gpu usage go down while fps dropped too... upping HT and bus speeds helped with it... not sure if the same can be said about Ryzen yet, but I will go as far as to say that I suspect it based on my limited experimentation...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> really...older games... ok, admittedly I don't have the biggest game library, but no game and I literally mean no game I have/had was bottlenecked by either my current cpu or my old 9590 at 4k...mostly because 4k is limited to 60hz on my rig and I use frame limiter to keep it at 60fps.... oh and my fury x is only capable of 60fps in many games @ 4k ... so yeah I call shenanigans on your part there... yes we all know Insmell is better at gaming... no new news there... as for night and day... no... just no... only people looking for high refresh rates will even notice... all us plebs stuck at 60hz will never notice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg I just noticed we don't have a troll emoji... why don't we have a troll emoji?! attention OCN we need troll emojis!


Wow is f2p up to lvl 20 if you wanna give it a shot, literally almost double the fps on my intel rig as my ryzen. I understand you are happy with your ryzen chip, i just wanted to inform people who were into those sorts of old titles that intel makes a night and day difference. Even at 4k a intel cpu will run circles around amd in games like WoW.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wow is f2p up to lvl 20 if you wanna give it a shot, literally almost double the fps on my intel rig as my ryzen. I understand you are happy with your ryzen chip, i just wanted to inform people who were into those sorts of old titles that intel makes a night and day difference. Even at 4k a intel cpu will run circles around amd in games like WoW.


I really don't know where you are even coming from...60 fps is the limit on most 4k monitors no matter what chip you run it's bottlenecked by the monitor itself anything over 60fps is a waste of power... even my old FX could hit that in every game I have... my son plays WOW on his fx rig and hits 60fps... no one here is arguing that Ryzen is better for gaming... that's dumb...we all know insmell can outrun amd at gaming... all we are saying is it's pointless if you are only playing at 60 fps...


----------



## polkfan

Man i ran into so many issues on older games once they our ran above 60fps heck even mafia 2 has issues doing that


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I really don't know where you are even coming from...60 fps is the limit on most 4k monitors no matter what chip you run it's bottlenecked by the monitor itself anything over 60fps is a waste of power... even my old FX could hit that in every game I have... my son plays WOW on his fx rig and hits 60fps... no one here is arguing that Ryzen is better for gaming... that's dumb...we all know insmell can outrun amd at gaming... all we are saying is it's pointless if you are only playing at 60 fps...


I mean, if you wanna take the conversation that direction i personally couldnt go back to 60hz, id rather trade every component in my PC before i did that. Even if lg came out with an oled 4k monitor, if it was 60hz its a no buy. Smoothness trumps image quality for me, even for titles like WoW where you wouldnt think it matters that much, it does.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

You are the exception though, not the rule... See the steam stats... By far the majority of gamers play at 1080p at 60hz


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> You are the exception though, not the rule... See the steam stats... By far the majority of gamers play at 1080p at 60hz


Which i made clear in my original post, for 60hz panels amd is all you need. I just personally feel if you want to consider yourself a PC gamer getting a 120hz+ panel is a requirement, that is the main thing that sets PC's apart from consoles.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quite a bit more than that sets them off, quality of graphics, variety of games, ability to run many more apps and upgradability comes to mind for a start...


----------



## Scotty99

To each their own man lol. Just wanted to list my experiences in older titles on a 144hz panel recently owning both amd and intel PC's.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> On my old FX rig sometimes the bottleneck was actually in the chipset itself, like you I saw cpu and gpu usage go down while fps dropped too... upping HT and bus speeds helped with it... not sure if the same can be said about Ryzen yet, but I will go as far as to say that I suspect it based on my limited experimentation...


It was definitely not that case, as its problem in game engine.

Anyway...
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4

I originally did not wanted to go for Ryzen platform because I thougt tha 16x PCI-E 3.0 only for graphics would be not enough for me. Main reason for that is that my current storage is LSI 9211-8i with 5x Corsair Force GS RAID 0, currently using PCI-E 8x 2.0 lanes.

I missed that implementation of NVMe on x370 chipset can be up to x4 PCI-E 3.0. (which is exactly same bandwidth i use now).

NVMe drives using PCI-E form with size over 480gb are however very expensive.

Card and disks i have now have their own dedicated CPU to maintain the raid. When i read about NVMe it should allow easier access from CPU to storage, however, are the NVMe devices over PCI-E CPU driven? Is there other hardware taking care of the storage?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just have to make this post, as i have seen the light. I am finally done tuning my coffee lake machine and if you play WoW/older games you are truly doing yourself a disservice by running a ryzen chip. I kid you not when both are overclocked close to the max (3.9vs 5ghz) intel machine gets nearly double fps of my ryzen rig. You cant even rack those numbers up to frequency and ipc because the math does not add up, blizzard must just have optimizations for intel that amd does not.
> 
> If you are running a 60hz monitor of course amd is fine, but if you have a fast monitor these old games feel night and day you would think the PC's are 10 years apart in the way they feel.


Now I have to say I have had quite the contrary experience as solely a WOW player. I came from my Skylake system heavily overclocked and windows 10 tweaked, as well as my GPU overclocked. I picked up a lot in Max FPS but better I picked up a significant amount in min FPS as well as average FPS.

I kid you not...I went from dropping to to the mid 40s in raids and new darlaren to never dropping below 80 FPS in either. In fact my high FPS which I can sustain can hit almost 400 FPS hovers around 385 FPS. You have to tweak the wow ini file to change it to go above the 200 allowed on the slider in game. This is with my Ryzen build. YEs this with high/extreme etc setting in game with just shadows set to low...as I do not care for shadow rendering in any games so far.

My Skylake *could never achieve these settings* using the same GPU with both system.

So, for each anecdotal story someone has another is going to have the exact opposite. And both could be true or one or both could be made it.

What I state is my experience, and I am pretty sure enough people on here know me well me enough to know I just do not make things up. I am not saying you are...but in both cases these are just observational experience..not any true testing and validating methodology.

I could go into my testing about WoW and cpu utilization. BUt in short even though Blizzard added multi core support as default...it is very poorly implemented no matter the platform. Wow still really only loads 2 threads, then hardly uses 2 more and barely touches 2 more. You can check this by editing your setting files or using an ingame console command. Wow is very CPU dependant and hardly GPU dependant. It has always been this way.

@Scotty99 I did notice you telling someone to just get 2666 ram as it is good enough for their system a few post below your Wow post. This is just *WRONG* on so many levels. It is known that ram speed directly affects Ryzen performance due to the infinity fabric speed being tied to you ram speed. Please see mine and others benchmarks showing this C6H and Ram stability test. If you were only running your ram at 2666 or 29 there you go...you lost a ton performance for this platform. So please do not spread or give faulty advice.


----------



## Scotty99

Skylake isnt a 8700k at 5ghz.

My ram on my ryzen pc was at 2933 14-14-14-34 timings.

Im not trying to start a intel vs amd thing here, merely giving my results. In dalaran when its busy my ryzen chip is 70-90 fps, my intel machine is 110-140 fps. Literally night and day.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Skylake isnt a 8700k at 5ghz.
> 
> My ram on my ryzen pc was at 2933 14-14-14-34 timings.
> 
> Im not trying to start a intel vs amd thing here, merely giving my results. In dalaran when its busy my ryzen chip is 70-90 fps, my intel machine is 110-140 fps. Literally night and day.


So as I said...non scientific observations..both are valid and we both had vastly different experiences.

My skylake was pushed to the maxxed overclocked to 4.9. And once again there is a quite a performance boost on Ryzen even from 2933 to 3200. But whatever.

PS Incidentally is this before or after all the necessary Meltdown patches and firmware updates required? ( I know Intel has not yet updated the firmware yet from the 3 new security issues that meltdown update introduced in fixing meltdown) Just asking for a friend.

Something of note testing with 8700 on an Asus Prime Z370-A with realbench 2.56 ( windows no patch, just windows patch and beta bios update with firmware patch shows a lot)




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7obokl/performance_impact_of_windows_patch_and_bios/


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Which i made clear in my original post, for 60hz panels amd is all you need. I just personally feel if you want to consider yourself a PC gamer getting a 120hz+ panel is a requirement, that is the main thing that sets PC's apart from consoles.


how do you figure this? IIRC most consoles are still limited to 30fps. its only with these new mid gen refreshes we have seen the ability to in "some" games push past the 30 fps limit. and most of the time with the hardware allocated you then lose any extra details to do it/ drops below 1080 to even push those frames.

been building and playing games on PC's now for 15~ years, and just now got myself a 140 hz monitor. Its nice certainly, but by no means is it a requirement.
I personally feel saying so sounds really elitist.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I mean, if you wanna take the conversation that direction i personally couldnt go back to 60hz, id rather trade every component in my PC before i did that. Even if lg came out with an oled 4k monitor, if it was 60hz its a no buy. Smoothness trumps image quality for me, even for titles like WoW where you wouldnt think it matters that much, it does.


just what the heck are you doing here?

aren't you suppose to be at Intel's saying how good your cpu is?

you are in the wrong thread


----------



## 2010rig

I can't wait to build this and run some tests, I've had most of these parts sitting here for over a week


----------



## miklkit

@ 2010rig

Do not listen to the known troll scotty99. That ram should run at 2933 or better. With the latest bios it should run at 3200. And Ryzen is very memory dependent and the faster the ram runs the faster the system runs. Don't deliberately gimp your system.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, that Scotty dude has no idea what he is talking about or is just a troll..

Not the first time he is spouting misinformation..


----------



## polkfan

Well to be fair i seen lower performance in some very older titles like in age of empires 3 compared to my 4790K at 4.7ghz, hoping Microsoft's remaster of that game is better.

Also i love having my 144hz monitor as the next guy but i also have it on a 1440P monitor and in most cases my 1080 is at 95%+ usage. It's pretty common sense lower frequency+slightly lower IPC and pairing that with games that use 2 cores or less its gonna lose a little compared to a CPU with higher IPC and 25% more frequency when both are OC to their max.

Still should get roughly the same performance as an heavily OC sandy-ivy CPU in older titles that use 2 cores or less.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Well to be fair i seen lower performance in some very older titles like in age of empires 3 compared to my 4790K at 4.7ghz, hoping Microsoft's remaster of that game is better.
> 
> Also i love having my 144hz monitor as the next guy but i also have it on a 1440P monitor and in most cases my 1080 is at 95%+ usage. It's pretty common sense lower frequency+slightly lower IPC and pairing that with games that use 2 cores or less its gonna lose a little compared to a CPU with higher IPC and 25% more frequency when both are OC to their max.
> 
> Still should get roughly the same performance as an heavily OC sandy-ivy CPU in older titles that use 2 cores or less.


then what is it? the CPU or the old bad optimized games?

just a simple question cus I'm an idiot who don't understand


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @ 2010rig
> 
> Do not listen to the known troll scotty99. That ram should run at 2933 or better. With the latest bios it should run at 3200. And Ryzen is very memory dependent and the faster the ram runs the faster the system runs. Don't deliberately gimp your system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that Scotty dude has no idea what he is talking about or is just a troll..
> 
> Not the first time he is spouting misinformation..


Thanks guys, like I said I have low expectations but I did get an H105 and will aim for the lowest voltages & highest clocks. This system will hardly, if ever be gaming so all I care about is those 8 cores being stable 24/7.

First pic of the build...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> then what is it? the CPU or the old bad optimized games?
> 
> just a simple question cus I'm an idiot who don't understand


Well at the time most had dual cores or less what was dev's gonna do haha. Also to note i say worse not unplayable completely above a 60fps frame rate. But personally i find this to be very subjective is 90fps enough for you if you own a 144hz monitor even more so if you have g-sync or free-sync personally for me it is, plus i'm not to sure about the rest of the people here but i didn't just buy my CPU for games made in 2005 i also bought it for current games and games of the future, plus of course encoding.

But also to note one thinks Amd has bad support among developers today well back in the 2000's it was MUCH worse.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @ 2010rig
> 
> Do not listen to the known troll scotty99. That ram should run at 2933 or better. With the latest bios it should run at 3200. And Ryzen is very memory dependent and the faster the ram runs the faster the system runs. Don't deliberately gimp your system.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that Scotty dude has no idea what he is talking about or is just a troll..
> 
> Not the first time he is spouting misinformation..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys, like I said I have low expectations but I did get an H105 and will aim for the lowest voltages & highest clocks. This system will hardly, if ever be gaming so all I care about is those 8 cores being stable 24/7.
> 
> First pic of the build...
Click to expand...

Clean looking build so far .









What kind of work are you figuring to do with it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Thanks guys, like I said I have low expectations but I did get an H105 and will aim for the lowest voltages & highest clocks. This system will hardly, if ever be gaming so all I care about is those 8 cores being stable 24/7.
> 
> First pic of the build...


I understand. Than be sure to use Realbench for stability test, its the most realistic tool i ever used and it never failed on me in the sense that i am stable in that program and any other thing i do.

Clean looking build indeed


----------



## iamZERGG

Greetings,
Below are my specs

MB: ASRock ab350 Fatality Gaming ITX
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Black
Cpu fan: Stock Wraith Spire RGB
replaced 2 case fans with pwm aftermarket ones.

Ryzen 1700 running at 3.65ghz stable 1.28voltage

Ambient temperature ~18-26C
Running AIDA to check temperatures, cpu load at *80-100%* I get CPU temp ~ *68-74C* while the *CPU diode is over 80C-85C.*
Also while cpu diode temp is *80C+* the CPU temperature on the motherboard program says *69-72C*(it doesn't have a cpu diode temperature feature as in AIDA).

HW monitor shows the *CPU temp as AIDA shows the CPU diode*(going up to 80+ while stress test), cpu load at 25-40% gave me temperatures of 61-64C. Going above 60% cpu usage and it goes over 70C almost immediately and if i stess cpu at 100% it hits 80-85C
Fans spinning at 100%.

What seems to be the issue here?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Well at the time most had dual cores or less what was dev's gonna do haha. Also to note i say worse not unplayable completely above a 60fps frame rate. But personally i find this to be very subjective is 90fps enough for you if you own a 144hz monitor even more so if you have g-sync or free-sync personally for me it is, plus i'm not to sure about the rest of the people here but i didn't just buy my CPU for games made in 2005 i also bought it for current games and games of the future, plus of course encoding.
> 
> But also to note one thinks Amd has bad support among developers today well back in the 2000's it was MUCH worse.


then what is it?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> then what is it?


Well to answer your question both its the software and the CPU itself.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Well to answer your question both its the software and the CPU itself.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamZERGG*
> 
> Greetings,
> Below are my specs
> 
> MB: ASRock ab350 Fatality Gaming ITX
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Black
> Cpu fan: Stock Wraith Spire RGB
> replaced 2 case fans with pwm aftermarket ones.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 running at 3.65ghz stable 1.28voltage
> 
> Ambient temperature ~18-26C
> Running AIDA to check temperatures, cpu load at *80-100%* I get CPU temp ~ *68-74C* while the *CPU diode is over 80C-85C.*
> Also while cpu diode temp is *80C+* the CPU temperature on the motherboard program says *69-72C*(it doesn't have a cpu diode temperature feature as in AIDA).
> 
> HW monitor shows the *CPU temp as AIDA shows the CPU diode*(going up to 80+ while stress test), cpu load at 25-40% gave me temperatures of 61-64C. Going above 60% cpu usage and it goes over 70C almost immediately and if i stess cpu at 100% it hits 80-85C
> Fans spinning at 100%.
> 
> What seems to be the issue here?


Small case with less airflow but I think your biggest culprit is the Fatality motherboard. ASRock has a BAD habit of using what's called a "fake" phase design. That board is actually a 3 phase board with 6 mosfets, not doubled, for the CPU. It looks like a six-phase to the CPU but it isn't. This will cause a lot more heat, especially when running an 8 core CPU. That board is more suited to a 4 core TBH. You can also check the VRM heatsink, I have seen that some 350 boards shipped with a very thick thermal pad on a small HS which leads to very poor heat conduction. ASRock might swap it for the X370 HS which is thicker but uses a thin strip of thermal padding, if you contact support


----------



## iamZERGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Small case with less airflow but I think your biggest culprit is the Fatality motherboard. ASRock has a BAD habit of using what's called a "fake" phase design. That board is actually a 3 phase board with 6 mosfets, not doubled, for the CPU. It looks like a six-phase to the CPU but it isn't. This will cause a lot more heat, especially when running an 8 core CPU. That board is more suited to a 4 core TBH. You can also check the VRM heatsink, I have seen that some 350 boards shipped with a very thick thermal pad on a small HS which leads to very poor heat conduction. ASRock might swap it for the X370 HS which is thicker but uses a thin strip of thermal padding, if you contact support


Google searching last few days and it seems that most users do not get such high temperatures as I am even with higher overclocked ryzen 1700.

I asked a tech savy friend of mine about all this and he told me that the temperatures being displayed by AIDA/HW monitor and such programs aren't accurate because they haven't been optimized for ryzen platform yet and I should only check the temperature under the F-stream software that came along with the motherboard. About the CPU DIODE high temps he said that it is normal to see such high numbers.. Is this true?

Also I know about the 5mm pad under the heatsink but after checking a thread on asrock forums and some reviews it shouldn't be the problem on my case as the difference in temperatues is minimal, yes it ugly and weird that they chose to use it.


----------



## Johan45

Use HWinfo64 for monitoring and no most SW is now capable of monitoring Ryzen with some accuracy. Not sure what CPU diode is in your case but in the end this is still the same.
Those VRM are running hot transferring heat to you CPU which is only on the stock cooler in a tiny case. More airflow is needed if you want to cool things off or just run the CPU with less voltage until the temps are in line.
Like I said before I would also complain to ASRock and get them to send you the better heatsink. 5mm of thermal tape is ridiculous and WILL increase the temperature of the VRM.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Well to answer your question both its the software and the CPU itself.


While AMD cpus do not have the single thread performance of the best intel cpus, the difference is mostly due to poor programming and also intentional sabotage by intel. If you mostly play older games then you REALLY want the ICC Patcher. When I first started using it, it would find hundreds of items to patch and it really made a difference. In modern apps it only finds 1-5 things to patch and doesn't make a difference.

As an example here is FF XIV before and after the ICC Patch.
 

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


----------



## abso

I am curious what is anybodys powerdraw with your Ryzen CPUs. I dont have a tool to messure at the wall, so I am refering to HWinfo sensors CPU + SOC Power. I was testing it with Intel Burn Test AVX Version which causes by far the highest powerdraw of any CPU stresstest I tried so far.



4 Ghz on CPU and 3200 Mhz on Ram peaking at 181W.

IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I am curious what is anybodys powerdraw with your Ryzen CPUs. I dont have a tool to messure at the wall, so I am refering to HWinfo sensors CPU + SOC Power. I was testing it with Intel Burn Test AVX Version which causes by far the highest powerdraw of any CPU stresstest I tried so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ghz on CPU and 3200 Mhz on Ram peaking at 181W.
> 
> IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


Should be in that ballpark.

I measured mine loaded with 8 Threads vs IDLE to have a difference of ~70W. That's half the CPU capability.

Set-up was at [email protected]


----------



## MaxMorjewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I am curious what is anybodys powerdraw with your Ryzen CPUs. I dont have a tool to messure at the wall, so I am refering to HWinfo sensors CPU + SOC Power. I was testing it with Intel Burn Test AVX Version which causes by far the highest powerdraw of any CPU stresstest I tried so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ghz on CPU and 3200 Mhz on Ram peaking at 181W.
> 
> IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


I got a measure device between my computer and the wall plug:

[email protected]@1.125V
X370 Prime-Pro
2x SSD, 1x HDD
3x 140mm Fan
Palit JetStream GTX1070
2x8GB DDR4 Kingston DualRank [email protected]
Asus Xonar DGX Soundcard and some USB devices connected

Idle ~60-70W
Prime or Handbrake load (CPU cores @ 100% load) ~170-180W


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys, I gotta take pics of the build, but for now I just need to know the deal with Ryzen Temps and voltages? I'm using AMD Ryzen master..

It's running 3.2, 24 C, quick CPUZ bench brought it to 33C. Voltage is 1.056.

http://valid.x86.fr/xjpuky


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Hey guys, I gotta take pics of the build, but for now I just need to know the deal with Ryzen Temps and voltages? I'm using AMD Ryzen master..
> 
> It's running 3.2, 24 C, quick CPUZ bench brought it to 33C. Voltage is 1.056.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xjpuky


first thing I noticed is you haven't set your ram to its xmp profile yet... its only running 2133mhz atm... that's not really an issue as long as you are planning on going back and setting it later. those temps and clocks are normal for a out of the box 1700. Each chip is different on its voltage needs, but just for reference mine seems to be no lottery winner and it stabilizes 3.825ghz @ 1.3v (1.287 under load) LLC levels determine how much vdroop you get under load and how much LLC you need/want will depend on your particular motherboad.

I suggest doing short test methods while raising clocks/voltages till you either reach a point you are happy or temps exceed 70C and then do a long run stability testing spree... OCCT, IBT,AVX, Prime 95 and such.

Also after you sent your memory to its xmp speeds run memtest just to be sure it's stable... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiJyJn_luHYAhVSSK0KHR5xAVsQFggpMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.memtest86.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw2hpSfQL2mRiv8-CXaB3LPO


----------



## Warlord1981

Hello everyone.
I am running my 1700X @ 3.8 with manual VCORE: 1.28125 on an ASUS ROG Strix X370-F.

Which Windows power plan should i prefer? High-Perf or Ryzen Balanced ?

Also how should i setup Core Performance Boost and Global C-States Control? Enable/Disable/Auto?

I want max performance at all times.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> first thing I noticed is you haven't set your ram to its xmp profile yet... its only running 2133mhz atm... that's not really an issue as long as you are planning on going back and setting it later. those temps and clocks are normal for a out of the box 1700. Each chip is different on its voltage needs, but just for reference mine seems to be no lottery winner and it stabilizes 3.825ghz @ 1.3v (1.287 under load) LLC levels determine how much vdroop you get under load and how much LLC you need/want will depend on your particular motherboad.
> 
> I suggest doing short test methods while raising clocks/voltages till you either reach a point you are happy or temps exceed 70C and then do a long run stability testing spree... OCCT, IBT,AVX, Prime 95 and such.
> 
> Also after you sent your memory to its xmp speeds run memtest just to be sure it's stable... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiJyJn_luHYAhVSSK0KHR5xAVsQFggpMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.memtest86.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw2hpSfQL2mRiv8-CXaB3LPO


Yeah I haven't set the XMP profiles or attempted to overclock yet. I just wanted to know if the temp readings were correct.

I'll be doing everything you mentioned and will report back ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> first thing I noticed is you haven't set your ram to its xmp profile yet... its only running 2133mhz atm... that's not really an issue as long as you are planning on going back and setting it later. those temps and clocks are normal for a out of the box 1700. Each chip is different on its voltage needs, but just for reference mine seems to be no lottery winner and it stabilizes 3.825ghz @ 1.3v (1.287 under load) LLC levels determine how much vdroop you get under load and how much LLC you need/want will depend on your particular motherboad.
> 
> I suggest doing short test methods while raising clocks/voltages till you either reach a point you are happy or temps exceed 70C and then do a long run stability testing spree... OCCT, IBT,AVX, Prime 95 and such.
> 
> Also after you sent your memory to its xmp speeds run memtest just to be sure it's stable... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiJyJn_luHYAhVSSK0KHR5xAVsQFggpMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.memtest86.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw2hpSfQL2mRiv8-CXaB3LPO
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I haven't set the XMP profiles or attempted to overclock yet. I just wanted to know if the temp readings were correct.
> 
> I'll be doing everything you mentioned and will report back ?
Click to expand...

Good resource for any Ryzen owner http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/350


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good resource for any Ryzen owner http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/350


Thanks for that ?

Right now I'm having an issue with the monitor constantly flickering on and off like every minute or 2,regardless of what I do. I wonder if the 1060 is faulty


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good resource for any Ryzen owner http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/350
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that ?
> 
> Right now I'm having an issue with the monitor constantly flickering on and off like every minute or 2,regardless of what I do. I wonder if the 1060 is faulty
Click to expand...

That has to be annoying









Assuming all the drivers, OS are up to date , you might try the high performance power plan or disable any power saving options for the video card . Other than that you could try a different video out cable or monitor.

Good luck!


----------



## edychi

Hello everyone, what configuration to use for a good overclock in this conf:

Ryzen 7 1800x
Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5
2x8 GB DDR4 2666MHZ Corsair Vengerance LPX
EVGA GTX 1080 TI FTW3

Once again I need your help, thank you.


----------



## edychi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Maybe up to a 750w if youre getting a 1080Ti and plan on overclocking? IDK thats just my opinion. Im sure 650w is more than enough with Ryzen, but generally speaking you want 50% of your max load to be most efficient, and I'd say probably 750w will be better in that regard.
> 
> Especially if you plan on adding other stuff later or possibly an AIO or something. Don't get me wrong 650 w should be more than enough considering its a Ryzen system, but because a 1800x is 95W not 75W like the 1700 (what I have) and if you plan on overclocking both the GPU and CPU? I'd up the PSU a step.
> 
> Gives you a lot more wiggle room. Esp if you plan on adding drives later or better cooling solutions. IDK just my 2 cents.
> 
> Otherwise seems solid.
> 
> (I actually just bought a samsung 850 evo 500gb when it was on sale on newegg the past week. GOnna swap it as my boot drive and use my regular SATA m.2 drive as storage so I can do some bclk overclocking!).


Hello friend, I need help again =)

Thank you


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That has to be annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming all the drivers, OS are up to date , you might try the high performance power plan or disable any power saving options for the video card . Other than that you could try a different video out cable or monitor.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah it's super annoying, Im gonna test another video card just to make sure. I already have an RMA arranged just in case


----------



## kert06

Finally decided to do something about my memory oc. It was cheaper to sell old motherboard and buy X370 Taichi, instead of just buying new ram and selling old. What a time to be alive







The motherboard was now 70€ cheaper than during ryzen launch.

The X370 Taichi worked out of the box with my Crucial LPX 3000mhz memory, it was an old bios without all the agesa updates. But still updated the bios.


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah it's super annoying, Im gonna test another video card just to make sure. I already have an RMA arranged just in case


Did you try setting default DRAM values to see if it still happens?

Pretty sure I saw someone having flickering, but not after setting stock RAM settings.
Even though it totally sounds like Graphics Card issue...

EDIT:
My bad, I missed your post where you say you didnt touch RAM much yet.
But maybe it might like XMP more.


----------



## iamZERGG

Getting these temperatures with ~30% load

While I run my cpu at 70%+ the temperatures on HWinfo64 start to get up to 75-80C. The F-stream software that came along with the motherboard displays always lower values.. what's going on? I'm using stock wrath spire cooler and it's overclocked at 3.65ghz.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert06*
> 
> Finally decided to do something about my memory oc. It was cheaper to sell old motherboard and buy X370 Taichi, instead of just buying new ram and selling old. What a time to be alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard was now 70€ cheaper than during ryzen launch.
> 
> The X370 Taichi worked out of the box with my Crucial LPX 3000mhz memory, it was an old bios without all the agesa updates. But still updated the bios.


I was in the same boat man. I had a Biostar X370 GT7 and Flare X. With the Agesa updates i struggled to get 2800Mhz stable. Grabbed an X370 Prime, and it went right into DOCP on an older BIOS.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamZERGG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting these temperatures with ~30% load
> 
> While I run my cpu at 70%+ the temperatures on HWinfo64 start to get up to 75-80C. The F-stream software that came along with the motherboard displays always lower values.. what's going on? I'm using stock wrath spire cooler and it's overclocked at 3.65ghz.


I would re-apply the cooler man. Even with the Wraith Spire those temps are still high.


----------



## iamZERGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I would re-apply the cooler man. Even with the Wraith Spire those temps are still high.


Sure, i'll do that, but why they display different temperatures?


----------



## Neoony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamZERGG*
> 
> Sure, i'll do that, but why they display different temperatures?


There are at least 3 different temps around CPU that a software can show.

HWinfo:


CPU (Tctl) - This one has +20C offset
CPU (Tdie) - This one I consider real ( more or less xD )
But I see you got them combined.

And there is also CPU (Socket) - Which should obviously show the socket temp.

At least for me on ASUS Crosshair VI hero...









I would say the 46C ones are real. Unless you messed with offsets? Skews?

EDIT: hmm dunno why it shows my socket so much hotter..its usually near CPU temp...I think its stuck.
Yeah AIDA64 knows better xD


See everything reports whatever it wants xD Damn ASUS sensors








Also, you dont wanna have multiple sensor readers at same time.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> CPU (Tctl) - This one has +20C offset
> CPU (Tdie) - This one I consider real ( more or less xD )
> But I see you got them combined.


Non X CPU will show tCTL/tDIE combined as it has no offset present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> See everything reports whatever it wants xD Damn ASUS sensors


Some tools are not configured right. HWINFO tends to be spot on, if not Mumak runs a support thread on OCN and once an issue reported solves it quick.


----------



## iamZERGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoony*
> 
> There are at least 3 different temps around CPU that a software can show.
> 
> HWinfo:
> 
> 
> CPU (Tctl) - This one has +20C offset
> CPU (Tdie) - This one I consider real ( more or less xD )
> But I see you got them combined.
> 
> And there is also CPU (Socket) - Which should obviously show the socket temp.


These are the temperatures on AIDA, cpu temp is the same as the motherboard program at 45C and then there is the CPU diode running always hotter, currently at 61C(seen it go up to 84C when i stressed cpu near 100%)


----------



## veirge

Just a quick question, is this normal for an r7 1700 to draw this much power? It's over 200w on just 1.306v. OC is at 3800.


----------



## Shaav

I think 200W are realisstic for such a high voltage. My 8-core Ryzen (3,6 Ghz) with just 1,10V pulls 130W in Prime95 v29.4b 8k


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veirge*
> 
> Just a quick question, is this normal for an r7 1700 to draw this much power? It's over 200w on just 1.306v. OC is at 3800.


Compared to my 1800x under load with IBT AVX Custom run at 3925MHz x 3466MHz it is high yes.
170 to 180 is more typical imho.


----------



## 2010rig

Just started overclocking the 1700, PC won't boot with the RAM at 3200, runs well at 2933.

Gonna started running stability tests and keep tweaking, I doubt this is stable right off the bat









http://valid.x86.fr/8ed498


----------



## Scotty99

Most 1700's wont do 4ghz. I think mine is about average it needs 1.38v for 3.9, but much lower for 3.8 which is what i settled on.


----------



## 2010rig

I'd rate have them lower voltage for the long term, which is why I'm likely going to settle somewhere between 3.6 & 3.8.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mine is about the same as Scotty99's... maybe little worse... I have to set 1.4v in bios which results in 1.39 under load to get 3.9 stable... I can run at 4ghz with the same voltage, but to get 4ghz stable takes insane voltage levels.... but 3.8 only takes 1.3 set in bios which results in 1.287 under load.... 3.65 takes 1.2v...

edit:... the more I think about it, I'm really glad I didn't spend the extra money getting the 1800x instead of the 1700... with overclocking I get very near the same results as I'm seeing with 1800x chips... seems very few ever achieve 4.1 stable anyway and since there is a new gen coming up soon this is a good stop gap chip


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> mine is about the same as Scotty99's... maybe little worse... I have to set 1.4v in bios which results in 1.39 under load to get 3.9 stable... I can run at 4ghz with the same voltage, but to get 4ghz stable takes insane voltage levels.... but 3.8 only takes 1.3 set in bios which results in 1.287 under load.... 3.65 takes 1.2v...
> 
> edit:... the more I think about it, I'm really glad I didn't spend the extra money getting the 1800x instead of the 1700... with overclocking I get very near the same results as I'm seeing with 1800x chips... seems very few ever achieve 4.1 stable anyway and since there is a new gen coming up soon this is a good stop gap chip


Default voltage priming at 4 ghz on all cores


----------



## miklkit

Mumble Grumble..........









Mine is totally dependent on the bios version. It varies from 3.92ghz @ 1.36-1.4v depending on which bios it's running on.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Default voltage priming at 4 ghz on all cores


your default voltage is pretty up there compared to mine lol... prime doesn't fail for me as quick as linepack does... but yeah I can't prime 4ghz at that voltage... takes at least 1.48 to do well at 4ghz... can run bench marks and such at 1.4.... but for the price difference I just couldn't see going for 1800x in my situation... I mean $250 for the 1700 vs $399 for the 1800x (at the time I was looking)... so knowing the new gen was coming out soon I thought I would get the cheap one and see what comes next.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok has anyone else just had a sudden increase in performance in 3dmark? and a few other things as well.... the lowest clocked one is the best one lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Default voltage priming at 4 ghz on all cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your default voltage is pretty up there compared to mine lol... prime doesn't fail for me as quick as linepack does... but yeah I can't prime 4ghz at that voltage... takes at least 1.48 to do well at 4ghz... can run bench marks and such at 1.4.... but for the price difference I just couldn't see going for 1800x in my situation... I mean $250 for the 1700 vs $399 for the 1800x (at the time I was looking)... so knowing the new gen was coming out soon I thought I would get the cheap one and see what comes next.
Click to expand...

65 watt rating vs 95.

Haven't tried undervolting , not much point the power savings would be tiny might try it just to see how low it can go.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I started using Zenstates from ASUS to clock mine... that way I can choose at any given time what turbo speed is and still have the idle clocks for power savings... idles like 20watts on cpu now... my from the wall power is a bit overstated as I have a 49" monitor hooked in as well... but it's like 220 watts idle and 300 watts full load set at 3.65ghz.... goes to 350 watts at 4ghz.... add in the gpu and it goes crap crazy hitting nearly 600 watts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok has anyone else just had a sudden increase in performance in 3dmark? and a few other things as well.... the lowest clocked one is the best one lol


I really don't know , I've lost faith in FS tbh. Using balanced power plan will net about 500 points in the combined over high performance in my case , just plain silly.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

strange...that may be why I suddenly got a huge increase.... I just made my own plan that was similar to balanced... what were your clocks in that I was at 1100 and 4.0 but I guess you already saw that lol...


----------



## Scotty99

Power plans are super wonky with AMD. Like others some tests i score higher with balanced, but gaming seems to prefer high performance in almost all instances.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> strange...that may be why I suddenly got a huge increase.... I just made my own plan that was similar to balanced... what were your clocks in that I was at 1100 and 4.0 but I guess you already saw that lol...


4175 cpu
core 1125 mem 500 on the Fury

I think my best was almost 17,000 using tweaks etc.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I started using Zenstates from ASUS to clock mine... that way I can choose at any given time what turbo speed is and still have the idle clocks for power savings... idles like 20watts on cpu now... my from the wall power is a bit overstated as I have a 49" monitor hooked in as well... but it's like 220 watts idle and 300 watts full load set at 3.65ghz.... goes to 350 watts at 4ghz.... add in the gpu and it goes crap crazy hitting nearly 600 watts.


My idle CPU + SOC power draw is 26W with BIOS OC (4Ghz no downclocking). Will give Zen states a try when I have time. Does Zen states overwrite all my bios settings as soon as it is active or how does it work?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> My idle CPU + SOC power draw is 26W with BIOS OC (4Ghz no downclocking). Will give Zen states a try when I have time. Does Zen states overwrite all my bios settings as soon as it is active or how does it work?


as far as I know it only works when bios is at default for cpu speed and voltage... all else can be changed... also I heard it only works with asus boards. here is a link on where to find it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10520#post_26033910


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Hi,

I'm having a tough time getting my 1800X above 3.9GHz.

running it in a ASRock X370 Taichi with B-Die RAM @ 3200MHz, can run Prime95 for 2 Days, Memtest HCI also a few days, so I'm fairly confident that its stable.

But, as soos as I dial in 4GHz Prime crashes the machine in 5 minutes.

Temps are well in check, the custom loop manages to keep the CPU below 70 degrees under Prime 95 Load.

Was wondering if there are no "auxiliary" voltages I can tweak so stabilize it at 4GHz, dont really want to apply more voltage to the chip as its already at 1.45v.


----------



## kmac20

Hit your wall mang. I cant get my 1700 above 3.8 even with 1.45V and highest other voltage settings etc.


----------



## Contagion

Installed a new loop last night. Initial OC results. I think I might be able to knock the voltage down a bump or two. I tried 1.5 vcore and 1.1 soc last night and it crashed after 10 minutes or so. I gave the soc a small boost and dropped the vcore and it's going strong.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Contagion said:


> Installed a new loop last night. Initial OC results. I think I might be able to knock the voltage down a bump or two. I tried 1.5 vcore and 1.1 soc last night and it crashed after 10 minutes or so. I gave the soc a small boost and dropped the vcore and it's going strong.


Thats a nice chip man. I just got a 1700, and i'm still working on stable clocks. I thought i was unstable at 3950, but it turns out that my memory was unstable at CR1. Didn't find that out until i tried [email protected] 1.35 and still crashed. Then i knew something was up. Changed to CR2, and was stable for 4 hours. Working on 3950 again myself right now. You have a better chip for sure though, and as you should. I hope you got that as a bargain @ around the new $349 new price.


----------



## 2010rig

So I decided to settle it at 3.8 & 2933

During Prime95 1.232V, 48C
IBT 1.244, 55C ( Very High, 20 Runs )

I wanna leave it stress testing over night, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## SuperZan

2010rig said:


> So I decided to settle it at 3.8 & 2933
> 
> During Prime95 1.232V, 48C
> IBT 1.244, 55C ( Very High, 20 Runs )
> 
> I wanna leave it stress testing over night, what do you guys recommend?


I recommend y-cruncher stress test. If I can loop that all night, I won’t encounter stability issues later.


----------



## Contagion

Shiftstealth said:


> Thats a nice chip man. I just got a 1700, and i'm still working on stable clocks. I thought i was unstable at 3950, but it turns out that my memory was unstable at CR1. Didn't find that out until i tried [email protected] 1.35 and still crashed. Then i knew something was up. Changed to CR2, and was stable for 4 hours. Working on 3950 again myself right now. You have a better chip for sure though, and as you should. I hope you got that as a bargain @ around the new $349 new price.


I paid 379 for it. Currently stable at 4100Mhz, 1.472v. Blended for over an hour. Peaked at 75C on Tdie.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Minotaurtoo said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is called "a senior moment". I just refreshed my memory by looking at it and it is 1.20v.
> 
> 
> I'm 40 and I'm already having senior moments... I'm ahead of my time



Bro im 33yo and have bouts of dementia, I got both yall beat. Lol I got a Neurological disease so kinda cheating.

Is it worth it to play with the BLCK generator on the taichi? I want that 4GHz but it takes insane voltage. stuck at 3.95Ghz @ 1.395v in bios using pstates. Memory is at 3000Mhz cas 16 1t


----------



## miklkit

Dunno about the Taichi but it is certainly worth it on my Biostar GT7. I ended up with E-die ram so have issues there. It will run at 3200, 16-18 but isn't really stable. Using Pstates and bclk it is now at 3.926ghz @ 1.387v and 3030, 14-16 and it is slightly faster like this. 

I'm not demented yet, or at least no more than usual, but am getting a bit forgetful.

EDIT: Some days ago this rig fell apart. It got the 0.05ghz bug bad as in I had to shut it down and wait a minute before rebooting, and the system sensor would either not work or, 2 times, the claimed temps went to 91C and 112C. Frantic searching with an IR gun could find no temps of even 30C. 

It has now settled down for 2 days and is running normally again with the system sensor working again. Could windoze fixes be causing this?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Settled on 3.95Ghz @ 1.41 at load. 3200Mhz on ram cas 16 v1.4

Im happy with this speed. Seems amzing to me but maybe ill try and kill the chip and go higher if ryzen+ is any good at overclocking.


----------



## pony-tail

I have an Asrock AB 350 gaming itx/ac motherboard with a Ryzen 1800x in a Phanteks enthoo evolve itx case ( the original - not the glass )
And I have a Asus ROG Strix mobo and some of the kit needed to build another machine ( no CPU yet !)
I was chasing another 1800x but now wondering , if the new CPUs will fit , and is it worth waiting for them , or do I just put in an 1800x and call it done . cooling on both machines is corsair H100i aiw .
I bought the Asus board because I was having stability issues with the Asrock board - but a recent bios update fixed the issue so it works great now so no point in changing out the boards , so decided to build a second AMD system .
Still using an Intel kit for gaming however ( z97 i7 4790k with a 970 gtx - it does the job )


----------



## pony-tail

double post sorry


----------



## Minotaurtoo

:wheee::wheee:my latest tuning venture http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7010343:wheee::wheee:


----------



## miklkit

Linky no worky.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

miklkit said:


> Linky no worky.


apparently the linky button doesn't work as advertised... so I just posted direct link


----------



## SuperZan

Minotaurtoo said:


> :wheee::wheee:my latest tuning venture http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7010343:wheee::wheee:


Very nice. I hate that bench suite with a passion, but that’s a nice bit of tuning. Ryzen has a lot to offer with minimal adjustment, but really getting into tuning the platform (with extra TLC for the RAM) does pay dividends.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

The 1700 out of the box with jdec stock ram was pretty good itself... but it's a beast with just a little effort and faster ram... I finally settled in at 14,16,16,35,52 for primaries... I tried for faster, but it just wasn't having it... really surprising how much it helped... finally got a nvme drive and used my old sata ssd for a steam library.... omg the boot times are so fast now it actually outruns my monitors startup time:drum:


----------



## miklkit

I just tried running that little doodad and it would not test my Fury. It just gets no love sniff.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I had some issues with passmark... but never userbench... but userbench is very cheap like bench....varies a lot.... I wouldn't cry tears over it lol... passmark score was 5307 I think on the same setup


----------



## abso

Just checking some sensors in HWinfo. Does anyone know hat is the difference between CPU Package Power and CPU Core Power in HWinfo?


----------



## LuciferX

LuciferX said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Been talking about this in another thread but since it is CPU specific.
> 
> I've recently started getting back into using Linux (Debian based ones, it's like riding a bike you never forget). I decided to see if my CPU was actually affected by the Segfault issue because I bought mine around the first month of release or so.
> 
> Turns out it is, I've run the test a few times from an installed system and it seems to consistently fail before the 100 second mark. First time was within 52 seconds then another at 108 etc.
> 
> I guess the question is this.
> 
> Is it worth submitting the RMA for this CPU at this point? I know Ryzen+ is set to release soon but I'm not sure I'll be able to go that route.
> Also to note, This would eventually affect me as I started learning Gentoo before and plan to start working on that again.
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd return it. Been seeing improvements in the newer silicon so it's a win win IMO. AMD has already acknowledged the issue so i should be pretty painless
> 
> 
> Tried this:
> 
> https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
> 
> 
> 
> So ... My CPU has the Segfault bug, started the RMA process here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/warranty/rma
> 
> But I don't know how hard is going to be since I'm not from the US (I'm from Argentina)
> 
> EDIT: My CPU is from Week 7 2017, I think since Week 25 the problem is solved.



My new Ryzen is here! I didn't take a photo, but according to papers, is from week 30. Total time for the RMA process: 17 days, not bad, I'm from Argentina, DHL picked up my old CPU from my work and two weeks later they came back with the new one.

So far so good, I tried kill ryzen script using a live ubuntu and everything is working ok.


----------



## badtaylorx

Hello, Im still in the parts acquisition phase of my RYZEN build. Really all I have left to pick up is the CPU and a few W/C bits. 

What Im wondering atm is whether or not cooling the RAM is worth it. Is Oc'd ram getting that hot on RYZEN platforms? I nabbed a set of 16gb Corsair DP 3200c14's and Id rather NOT use the noobfans. I've never w/c'd RAM before. Anyone think it would be worth it??? Im already wc/ing the VRM on the Taichi board so......


----------



## poisson21

Totally useless to watercool the ram , it's for aesthetic only.


----------



## hurricane28

poisson21 said:


> Totally useless to watercool the ram , it's for aesthetic only.


No it isn't.. When you overlclock RAM it can actually get pretty hot..


----------



## The Sandman

badtaylorx said:


> Hello, Im still in the parts acquisition phase of my RYZEN build. Really all I have left to pick up is the CPU and a few W/C bits.
> 
> What Im wondering atm is whether or not cooling the RAM is worth it. Is Oc'd ram getting that hot on RYZEN platforms? I nabbed a set of 16gb Corsair DP 3200c14's and Id rather NOT use the noobfans. I've never w/c'd RAM before. Anyone think it would be worth it??? Im already wc/ing the VRM on the Taichi board so......



I have Flare-X (3200MHz 16GB) in my custom WC'd rig without Ram Fan installed and have them OC to 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1t @ 1.42v in Bios.
Temps rarely break 40c after hours of testing (HCI, IBT AVX , OCCT AVX, Prime95 custom etc). No need to WC SR Ram as long as you have half decent case air flow.

Seeings how rig sigs are not working presently I will mention that I run 3 rads (2 x 360 and 1 x 140 all intake), Monoblock on mobo and WB of GPU as well.
System is OC'd 3925MHz x 3466MHz runs 24/7, 1800x and C6H.

I personally wouldn't bother WCing ram.

As far as how the updated site looks? 
I came across this and fell in love http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-theme-wip-4.html
What a nice difference!


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, there is no need to do anything special with ram. I'm running mine @ 1.402v and they never get hot in this air cooled rig. Maybe 40C while stress testing but right now they are running at 26-27C.


----------



## hurricane28

I think it depends on the sticks itself, airflow and ambient temp. My sticks run at 1.4v 3466 MHz CL14 and at idle they are around 30c and under load they can get almost 40 c and i have excellent airflow. Some users in the Ch6 thread reach even higher than that. After long periods of testing some people managed to get them to 50 c or higher. Just because they don't run hot in both of your cases doesn't mean it can't run hot in other scenario's. 

In some cases it can even be a must to water cool the RAM, especially in hot climates or hot ambient temps. It does look cool too


----------



## hurricane28

I think it depends on the sticks itself, airflow and ambient temp. My sticks run at 1.4v 3466 MHz CL14 and at idle they are around 30c and under load they can get almost 40 c and i have excellent airflow. Some users in the Ch6 thread reach even higher than that. After long periods of testing some people managed to get them to 50 c or higher. Just because they don't run hot in both of your cases doesn't mean it can't run hot in other scenario's. 

In some cases it can even be a must to water cool the RAM, especially in hot climates or hot ambient temps. It does look cool too


----------



## badtaylorx

well, I actually have 0 airflow. I have a TT P5 open case with no fans to speak of. all of my rads are on the back of the rig. (3x360x56mm rads) noise, for me, is a big reason for watercooling. I think I may get a block for the ram.... 


thanks.


----------



## badtaylorx

2018 and there is still no way to erase an accidental double double post post.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody have any info on the quality of the itx version of Asus Strix 350/370 for am4? kind of late to the party i might say no matx on there either...


----------



## chrisjames61

badtaylorx said:


> 2018 and there is still no way to erase an accidental double double post post.





I am failing to see how this is an improvement? It seems convoluted. Just replying is a nightmare. Following threads is even worse.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

chrisjames61 said:


> I am failing to see how this is an improvement? It seems convoluted. Just replying is a nightmare. Following threads is even worse.


wasn't supposed to be an improvement... from what I've heard from mods, huddler was dead and it was either die with it or move the site over to something else...


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> No it isn't.. When you overlclock RAM it can actually get pretty hot..





poisson21 said:


> Totally useless to watercool the ram , it's for aesthetic only.





The Sandman said:


> I have Flare-X (3200MHz 16GB) in my custom WC'd rig without Ram Fan installed and have them OC to 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1t @ 1.42v in Bios.
> Temps rarely break 40c after hours of testing (HCI, IBT AVX , OCCT AVX, Prime95 custom etc). No need to WC SR Ram as long as you have half decent case air flow.
> 
> Seeings how rig sigs are not working presently I will mention that I run 3 rads (2 x 360 and 1 x 140 all intake), Monoblock on mobo and WB of GPU as well.
> System is OC'd 3925MHz x 3466MHz runs 24/7, 1800x and C6H.
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother WCing ram.
> 
> As far as how the updated site looks?
> I came across this and fell in love http://www.overclock.net/forum/143-web-coding/1647521-ocn-dusk-theme-wip-4.html
> What a nice difference!


I'm in the waste of money camp. After two years of severely overvolting my first kit of G.Skill Samsung ( 39-4000 Cl12, 2.0V) on air they still run fine. Personally, have run them at 1.6V for the majority of their lifespan and no special cooling needed.


----------



## Hefny

I used liquid metal with Ryzen, you get excellent result, but be careful!


----------



## sakae48

since my work caused a crash a few days ago on my completely stable OC system (which i don't know why such thing happens. i was running double precision iterations for 2 weeks and somehow the system crashed after 70% of work done. and yes, my 2TB worth of work becomes a trash. it's an un-resumeable work) i decided to update the BIOS and give another try on BIOS OC.
i realized the system is able to downclock now. is this the new AGESA or windows doing things after the big update?. it's not as low as using ZS both downclock and power consumption tho. (on ZS i was able to save somewhere around 20W of power and clocked down to 1.6GHz than the current BIOS OC which is stuck to 130-ish watts and 2.1GHz at the lowest clock)


----------



## miklkit

I tracked the temps of my ram both stress testing and gaming and it hit 34C and averaged 29C. I recall that the DDR3 ram on my FX peaked out at 46C while running at 1.6+v for 4 years.

OT, this site is super slow today as in almost timing out.


----------



## miklkit

I tracked the temps of my ram both stress testing and gaming and it hit 34C and averaged 29C. I recall that the DDR3 ram on my FX peaked out at 46C while running at 1.6+v for 4 years.

OT, this site is super slow today as in almost timing out.

Ack! I'm sure I only hit the button one time........


----------



## Scotty99

Ya the site is laggy af today lol, i thought it was my internet for a second it was so bad.


----------



## cssorkinman

lol some growing pains for the site.

Haven't seen much of an issue with ram temps for quite a while now. 

I have a few kits of water cooled OCZ ( ddr3 ) scattered around here and there. I don't think anyone has actually plumbed them up for use with a loop though.


----------



## cssorkinman

lol some growing pains for the site.

Haven't seen much of an issue with ram temps for quite a while now. 

I have a few kits of water cooled OCZ ( ddr3 ) scattered around here and there. I don't think anyone has actually plumbed them up for use with a loop though.


----------



## kmac20

Johan45 said:


> I'm in the waste of money camp. After two years of severely overvolting my first kit of G.Skill Samsung ( 39-4000 Cl12, 2.0V) on air they still run fine. Personally, have run them at 1.6V for the majority of their lifespan and no special cooling needed.



I am also firmly in the waste of money camp. Watercooling RAM is a waste of money, not to mention time or to even bring up how its going to mess with your loop. For no benefit, at all. As gimmicky as a water cooled power supply.

Site is so laggy I'm not even going to browse it today. Hopefully this gets sorted out, its more annoying than anything.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm just curious what the general expert opinion is on DDR4 max volts... I have a 1.35 Geil 3000 kit... I've tightened the timings to cas 14 and so far so good... but I tried for 3066 with little success with the tighter timings... I like the tighter timings of coarse so I don't want to lose that... I tried stock times @ 3066 and it was ok, but actually had better performance @ 2933 with cas 14 than 3066 cas 16..... thinking that maybe a volt boost might help hold the tighter timings at higher clocks:headscrat


----------



## sakae48

my RAM could reach 45C on my worst workload. and now running at 39C on light load. ambient temp is around 30-ish
i'm running 3200 CL14 1.4V fast subtimings


----------



## Johan45

Minotaurtoo said:


> I'm just curious what the general expert opinion is on DDR4 max volts... I have a 1.35 Geil 3000 kit... I've tightened the timings to cas 14 and so far so good... but I tried for 3066 with little success with the tighter timings... I like the tighter timings of coarse so I don't want to lose that... I tried stock times @ 3066 and it was ok, but actually had better performance @ 2933 with cas 14 than 3066 cas 16..... thinking that maybe a volt boost might help hold the tighter timings at higher clocks:headscrat


You could probably go up to 1.5v with Hynix. From my experiences, they don't scale well with voltage like the Samsung and tend to become unstable with too much voltage.


----------



## djleakyg

So I am FINALLY getting around to installing my Corsair H110i with that AM4 adapter bracket I ordered from Corsair 6 months ago. I have another build that needs my Hyper 212 so it actually has to happen now haha. 

What are people getting for temps? My CPU is still running around the 50ish range when under load ( it gets up to 60ish sometimes but that is very dependent on ambient air temp). I am hoping new thermal paste, my Corsair H110i, and a good cleaning will help. I am also planning on biting the bullet and spending $230 and getting another 16GB's of RAM. I want to get a matching set BEFORE it goes out of production/gets hard to find. I would rather over pay than not have it.

What other coolers are people running & getting decent temps with? My 212 has been pretty mediocre thus far.


----------



## djleakyg

So I am FINALLY getting around to installing my Corsair H110i with that AM4 adapter bracket I ordered from Corsair 6 months ago. I have another build that needs my Hyper 212 so it actually has to happen now haha. 

What are people getting for temps? My CPU is still running around the 50ish range when under load ( it gets up to 60ish sometimes but that is very dependent on ambient air temp). I am hoping new thermal paste, my Corsair H110i, and a good cleaning will help. I am also planning on biting the bullet and spending $230 and getting another 16GB's of RAM. I want to get a matching set BEFORE it goes out of production/gets hard to find. I would rather over pay than not have it.

What other coolers are people running & getting decent temps with? My 212 has been pretty mediocre thus far.


----------



## sakae48

Johan45 said:


> You could probably go up to 1.5v with Hynix. From my experiences, they don't scale well with voltage like the Samsung and tend to become unstable with too much voltage.


strange that my B-Die doesnt like too much voltage. I once run at >1.45 and it throws more error than slightly lower voltage. but it doesnt complain much when i put it on dry ice


----------



## Johan45

sakae48 said:


> strange that my B-Die doesnt like too much voltage. I once run at >1.45 and it throws more error than slightly lower voltage. but it doesnt complain much when i put it on dry ice


Probably too much voltage for the timings/speed. Too much is just as bad as not enough in many cases but especially when dealing with ram/imc

Example low speed tight timings 1.65V


----------



## sakae48

Johan45 said:


> Probably too much voltage for the timings/speed. Too much is just as bad as not enough in many cases but especially when dealing with ram/imc
> 
> Example low speed tight timings 1.65V


it could be. or i reached the temperature limit for that speed and timing combinations, perhaps? lower vdimm results in unstable environment and higher vdimm results even worse stability.
and an hour ago, i got BSOD when i went out for coffee. the dump file refers it to intel LAN driver (kmode exception not handled, e1r65x64.sys + 14aed). that's a new thing to me. yet, there's no driver update available. so, i suspect this is caused by either bad OC or the new BIOS?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Johan45 said:


> You could probably go up to 1.5v with Hynix. From my experiences, they don't scale well with voltage like the Samsung and tend to become unstable with too much voltage.


ok.... voltage didn't help.... either my ram is just literally factory maxed out, or I'm too much of a noob lol... it was doing pretty well for a long time testing @ 3000Mhz 14,16,16,16,34,52.... then crap... seems trc less than 70=crap out.... trc 70 is actually stock timing but the rest are 1 tic under stock.... right now I'm back at the stock xmp and it's fine but since Ryzen doesn't like cas 15 it always moves to cas 16.... seriously thinking of going back down to 2933 where the cas 14 and trc 52 was working


----------



## 66racer

Has anyone lapped their Ryzen IHS? I have not put a straight edge to mine or anything but I swear the IHS could benefit from lapping it. I am just waiting for the refresh to decide if I do it to my 1800x or not. Mine barely like 40xx MHZ with 1.41v so I keep it at 3975mhz with 1.38v.....Well half my problem temp wise is the inwin 805 chassis but I will be moving it over to the Define R6 when it arrives.


----------



## sakae48

i got a question here about PCIe slots.
if i put a PCIe 3.0 card on slot 0 x16 and put a PCIe 2.0 card on slot 1 x16, will the slot 0 runs at PCIe 2.0? or it stays at 3.0?

i'm asking this because my SAS card is a PCIe 2.0 x8 and currently, i put it on the 2.0 x4 slot. now i'm thinking to add another PCIe x1 card so the x4 slot should becomes x1 too since all of those x1 slots bandwidth comes from x4 slot. is there anyone knows if i could set the slot 0 to stay at PCIe 3.0 while the slot 1 run on 2.0? i could try but then, it means i should abort my works and disassemble everything. that's undesireable since my work was just started this morning and will took another 2-3 weeks to finish


----------



## Johan45

66racer said:


> Has anyone lapped their Ryzen IHS? I have not put a straight edge to mine or anything but I swear the IHS could benefit from lapping it. I am just waiting for the refresh to decide if I do it to my 1800x or not. Mine barely like 40xx MHZ with 1.41v so I keep it at 3975mhz with 1.38v.....Well half my problem temp wise is the inwin 805 chassis but I will be moving it over to the Define R6 when it arrives.


Lapping it isn't likely going to gain you any speed, these CPUs tap out around 4.0 GHz reguardless



sakae48 said:


> i got a question here about PCIe slots.
> if i put a PCIe 3.0 card on slot 0 x16 and put a PCIe 2.0 card on slot 1 x16, will the slot 0 runs at PCIe 2.0? or it stays at 3.0?
> 
> i'm asking this because my SAS card is a PCIe 2.0 x8 and currently, i put it on the 2.0 x4 slot. now i'm thinking to add another PCIe x1 card so the x4 slot should becomes x1 too since all of those x1 slots bandwidth comes from x4 slot. is there anyone knows if i could set the slot 0 to stay at PCIe 3.0 while the slot 1 run on 2.0? i could try but then, it means i should abort my works and disassemble everything. that's undesireable since my work was just started this morning and will took another 2-3 weeks to finish


That might depend on your motherboard BIOS, some have options to set PCIe slot speeds check your BIOS


----------



## sakae48

Johan45 said:


> Lapping it isn't likely going to gain you any speed, these CPUs tap out around 4.0 GHz reguardless
> 
> 
> That might depend on your motherboard BIOS, some have options to set PCIe slot speeds check your BIOS


hmm.. my board is asus strix x370-f. i'll just wait until my works are done then


----------



## Johan45

Still the GPU in the first PCIe 3.0X16 should run at gen 3 regardless of other cards in the system


----------



## The Sandman

Minotaurtoo said:


> right now I'm back at the stock xmp and it's fine but since Ryzen doesn't like cas 15 it always moves to cas 16....


Huh? Won't run c15?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

The Sandman said:


> Huh? Won't run c15?


hmm... maybe it's the board then..everytime I set cas 15 it goes to 16.... it'll take 14, but 14 is only stable up to 2933... I tried and it did quite well for some time at 3000mhz cas 14 but eventually it failed the mem test.


----------



## os2wiz

Minotaurtoo said:


> hmm... maybe it's the board then..everytime I set cas 15 it goes to 16.... it'll take 14, but 14 is only stable up to 2933... I tried and it did quite well for some time at 3000mhz cas 14 but eventually it failed the mem test.


It has absolutely nothing to do with the board. It is Ryzens integrated memory controller (IMC). This has been known from day one with Ryzen.


----------



## rdr09

os2wiz said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with the board. It is Ryzens integrated memory controller (IMC). This has been known from day one with Ryzen.


Could be the ram. If maybe Mino has a GSkill FlareX 3200 CL14, then it might be easier to achieve spec.


----------



## The Sandman

Minotaurtoo said:


> hmm... maybe it's the board then..everytime I set cas 15 it goes to 16.... it'll take 14, but 14 is only stable up to 2933... I tried and it did quite well for some time at 3000mhz cas 14 but eventually it failed the mem test.



Disable GearDownMode iirc to allow use of the odd cas. It may have been PowerDownMode. It's buried in the C6H thread, thought I had it BM'd sorry.

This on Flare-X 3200C14-16GFX
1st 3466 c15-15-15
2nd + 3rd 3466 14-13-13 is the everyday runner.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

new agesa bios for my mobo now i can boot 3600 painless (before i could but was a draw of the luck) no coldboot issues no more.. time for tweaking lol


----------



## os2wiz

zGunBLADEz said:


> new agesa bios for my mobo now i can boot 3600 painless (before i could but was a draw of the luck) no coldboot issues no more.. time for tweaking lol


So can I but the open gl fps in cinebench 15 is 7% LOWER at 3200mhz than what I achieved at 3066 mhz. So that tells me it is all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

os2wiz said:


> So can I but the open gl fps in cinebench 15 is 7% LOWER at 3200mhz than what I achieved at 3066 mhz. So that tells me it is all smoke and mirrors.


may have to do with ram training... I know that I get better performance in some things at 2933 than 3066 and it all came down to timings... I lost 2 tics on the cas latency and only gained 133mhz... but there are some things that seem to like the faster speed... bit of give and take for me... still not sure if I want to run 2933 w/tight timings or 3066 with loosened timings.


----------



## lcapellaro

Hello guys. I've been using my Crosshair VI Hero + Ryzen 1800x kit for about 3 months. Today I decided to play a little with over, and managed to stabilize it at 4GHz with 1.4125V of Vcore and LLC Level 4. However, always in idle or Full Load it gets stuck at 1.395V in the system, ranging between 1.37V and 1.395V . Regardless of the voltage I put this occurs, trying 3.925Ghz @ 1.337v on bios it stabilizes, but on idle and full load it stays at 1.325V on windows. Is this normal for Ryzen processors? And this voltage at 4GHz is too high for 24/7?

Anyway, I do not intend to use overclock now, for my purposes everything flows very well in stock, but I always liked to play with it, my phenom ii x6 of the 5 years of use, at least 3 were overclocked at 4GHz.

Sorry for my bad english btw.


----------



## nrpeyton

I've always found it quite interesting why Ryzen architecture struggles so much on clock speed. I.E. the best chips top out at 4GHZ. When the best chips of their previous architecture maxed out at 5Ghz. 
You'd automatically assume there'd actually be a decent few 5Ghz lottery finds out there. Never understood how with Ryzen that's not the case. 

Think of the FX-9590. 8 cores... and still they managed to manufacture CPU's where every one of those 8 cores managed at 5Ghz.

Sorry just speaking my thoughts as they come, lol (Ryzen has always fascinated me but I just couldn't bring myself to spend the money knowing software hasn't caught up yet--and probably won't have caught up until I am ready for my next build in a few years--which by then I'll have the option; and then I'll decide, based on the reviews when that time comes).


----------



## polkfan

nrpeyton said:


> I've always found it quite interesting why Ryzen architecture struggles so much on clock speed. I.E. the best chips top out at 4GHZ. When the best chips of their previous architecture maxed out at 5Ghz.
> You'd automatically assume there'd actually be a decent few 5Ghz lottery finds out there. Never understood how with Ryzen that's not the case.
> 
> Think of the FX-9590. 8 cores... and still they managed to manufacture CPU's where every one of those 8 cores managed at 5Ghz.
> 
> Sorry just speaking my thoughts as they come, lol (Ryzen has always fascinated me but I just couldn't bring myself to spend the money knowing software hasn't caught up yet--and probably won't have caught up until I am ready for my next build in a few years--which by then I'll have the option; and then I'll decide, based on the reviews when that time comes).


It's all good it has to do with many factors for one its not on a SOI process instead its on one based on mobile devices second the pipeline is shorter then it was on bulldozer meaning it's less likely for those higher clock speeds. 

Really comes down to that and i'm sure even more

I have doubts Zen will ever be able to OC like Bulldozer/Piledriver i actually hope Amd focus more on IPC then frequency with Zen 2 my fear is Amd will just throw more cores at the platform instead.


----------



## os2wiz

nrpeyton said:


> I've always found it quite interesting why Ryzen architecture struggles so much on clock speed. I.E. the best chips top out at 4GHZ. When the best chips of their previous architecture maxed out at 5Ghz.
> You'd automatically assume there'd actually be a decent few 5Ghz lottery finds out there. Never understood how with Ryzen that's not the case.
> 
> Think of the FX-9590. 8 cores... and still they managed to manufacture CPU's where every one of those 8 cores managed at 5Ghz.
> 
> Sorry just speaking my thoughts as they come, lol (Ryzen has always fascinated me but I just couldn't bring myself to spend the money knowing software hasn't caught up yet--and probably won't have caught up until I am ready for my next build in a few years--which by then I'll have the option; and then I'll decide, based on the reviews when that time comes).


 Not true NOT every FX9590 reached 5.0 GHZ on all cores. I had one that could never run stable above 4.85 GHZ, no matter how much voltage I threw at it.


----------



## nrpeyton

os2wiz said:


> Not true NOT every FX9590 reached 5.0 GHZ on all cores. I had one that could never run stable above 4.85 GHZ, no matter how much voltage I threw at it.


Aye I can quite believe that, too. 

But my point is there was probably still 5 to 10 of 100 chips that could do it. On Ryzen that number is probably 1 in 10,000, or even less?




-------------------






polkfan said:


> It's all good it has to do with many factors for one its not on a SOI process instead its on one based on mobile devices second the pipeline is shorter then it was on bulldozer meaning it's less likely for those higher clock speeds.
> 
> Really comes down to that and i'm sure even more
> 
> I have doubts Zen will ever be able to OC like Bulldozer/Piledriver i actually hope Amd focus more on IPC then frequency with Zen 2 my fear is Amd will just throw more cores at the platform instead.


That's exactly my fears too. (That they'll just keep adding cores). When ideally we want them (as you say) working on IPC, but also increasing clock frequency.

Software will _*always *_benefit from higher frequency. But won't necessarily always scale with more cores.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The architecture is different. The transistor size is also different and also the core count.

Ryzen is a good example that raw core clock is not everything.

Of course I would love a 8 core part that could go to 5Ghz. But my 1800x has plenty of processing power for even the most demanding things I do. (audio/video production)


----------



## nrpeyton

I don't doubt it.

Game developers need to get better at writing multi-core engines.

And Microsoft needs to find a way to harness more cores for even simple things (I.E. opening a folder) to make it snappier. I realise there'll always be a little extra latency involved but surely there are ways around that.

Also AMD's new 'Infinity Fabric' is very interesting. I can't wait to see how that develops in future.


----------



## Shiftstealth

polkfan said:


> It's all good it has to do with many factors for one its not on a SOI process instead its on one based on mobile devices second the pipeline is shorter then it was on bulldozer meaning it's less likely for those higher clock speeds.
> 
> Really comes down to that and i'm sure even more
> 
> I have doubts Zen will ever be able to OC like Bulldozer/Piledriver i actually hope Amd focus more on IPC then frequency with Zen 2 my fear is Amd will just throw more cores at the platform instead.





nrpeyton said:


> Aye I can quite believe that, too.
> 
> But my point is there was probably still 5 to 10 of 100 chips that could do it. On Ryzen that number is probably 1 in 10,000, or even worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly my fears too. (That they'll just keep adding cores). When ideally we want them (as you say) working on IPC, but also increasing clock frequency.
> 
> Software will _*always *_benefit from higher frequency. But won't always necessarily always scale with more cores.




The 14nm LPP process that Zen is on right now is rated for 3Ghz+ speeds. It is very much a low power process meant for optimization at lower voltages, like you'd expect in a cell phone. The 7nm process slated for Zen 2 (not Zen+) is currently rated for 5Ghz+ clock speeds. Since Zen hits VERY HIGH 3Ghz on the 14nm LPP process i'd actually expect it to clock fairly well on the 7nm 5Ghz+ platform. Now i'm not being optimistic saying i expect it to clock like Coffee Lake, because i don't. However i don't think 4.7-4.8 maybe even 4.9Ghz should be pretty reasonable for Zen 2 (Again, not Zen+). 


The 5Ghz portion was quoted in a PDF on global foundries website that is no longer available. However the remnants of the post can be found here:
https://forums.anandtech.com/thread...infet-process-and-fx-7-asic-platform.2508687/


The 7nm LP stands for Leading performance.


----------



## Shiftstealth

nrpeyton said:


> i don't doubt it.
> 
> Game developers need to get better at writing multi-core engines.
> 
> And microsoft needs to find a way to harness more cores for even simple things (i.e. Opening a folder) to make it snappier. I realise there'll always be a little extra latency involved but surely there are ways around that.
> 
> Also amd's new 'infinity fabric' is very interesting. I can't wait to see how that develops in future.


found the images:


----------



## nrpeyton

My old AMD FX-8350 did 5.9Ghz (with 1.55v in BIOS) with a little Dry Ice. http://valid.x86.fr/52hdqw

Now that was beautiful to see. lol _(A nearly 50% overclock)_.


----------



## LicSqualo

For logical:
if 14 LP go in 3Ghz range and I can clock over 4.0 Ghz (Ryzen 1700 actually runnin 24/7 @ 4.1 Ghz)
7 LP go in 5 Ghz range so i will clock 6.0 Ghz?  really interesting!!!! GO AMD, GO, GO!!!


----------



## nrpeyton

LicSqualo said:


> For logical:
> if 14 LP go in 3Ghz range and I can clock over 4.0 Ghz (Ryzen 1700 actually runnin 24/7 @ 4.1 Ghz)
> 7 LP go in 5 Ghz range so i will clock 6.0 Ghz?  really interesting!!!! GO AMD, GO, GO!!!


I don't think we'll ever see 6ghz. On any architecture. (CPU or GPU).

5ghz has always been at the height of what's possible (due to physics & natural heat) in any architecture. That's why people who LN2 are able to manage insane clock-speeds. (Because they're effectively defying the natural ambient temperature to something _far _colder than any temperature found naturally on Earth).

Like in a car engine they can keep making it more fuel efficient (power), making it faster & more powerful. But the engine revolution counter on your dash never really gets much higher.


----------



## Shiftstealth

nrpeyton said:


> I don't think we'll ever see 6ghz. On any architecture. (CPU or GPU).
> 
> 5ghz has always been at the height of what's possible (due to physics & natural heat) in any architecture. That's why people who LN2 are able to manage insane clock-speeds. (Because they're effectively defying the natural ambient temperature to something _far _colder than any temperature found naturally on Earth).
> 
> Like in a car engine they can keep making it more fuel efficient (power), making it faster & more powerful. But the engine revolution counter on your dash never really gets much higher.


Limited to 5Ghz or around that on Silicon. If we use something else that could change, but who knows. Hope the slides were useful!


----------



## LicSqualo

nrpeyton said:


> I don't think we'll ever see 6ghz. On any architecture. (CPU or GPU).
> 
> 5ghz has always been at the height of what's possible (due to physics & natural heat) in any architecture. That's why people who LN2 are able to manage insane clock-speeds. (Because they're effectively defying the natural ambient temperature to something _far _colder than any temperature found naturally on Earth).
> 
> Like in a car engine they can keep making it more fuel efficient (power), making it faster & more powerful. But the engine revolution counter on your dash never really gets much higher.


I remember when it was the days that even the 4 ghz were incredible to reach (Phenom II) but we did it. As well as the 5 Ghz (Bulldozer). Perhaps something that we don't know now will allow us to reach 6, why banning fantasy?


----------



## nrpeyton

aye, I did have a look at the link. (and images) . Interesting. 
thanks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

After seeing the last couple of games like AC origins for example i wouldnt trade a 5ghz 7700k for a 1700 any time of the day i like the extra cores ty very much


----------



## Braver69

nrpeyton said:


> I don't think we'll ever see 6ghz. On any architecture. (CPU or GPU).
> 
> 5ghz has always been at the height of what's possible (due to physics & natural heat) in any architecture. That's why people who LN2 are able to manage insane clock-speeds. (Because they're effectively defying the natural ambient temperature to something _far _colder than any temperature found naturally on Earth).
> 
> Like in a car engine they can keep making it more fuel efficient (power), making it faster & more powerful. But the engine revolution counter on your dash never really gets much higher.



Everything is impossible until it's not, most engineers just call that a challenge. As far as your analogy with car rpm limits it has more to do with them lasting for many years and why they are kept down some from what the actual engine can do. V8 race engines easily do 8000 rpm to 9000 rpm. Rotary engines are capable of 15,000 rpm or even higher. However they wont last for years at that rpm and why your standard car does not see a higher rpm limit. Your average car is limited more by being affordable and lasting at least 10 years.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Braver69 said:


> Everything is impossible until it's not, most engineers just call that a challenge. As far as your analogy with car rpm limits it has more to do with them lasting for many years and why they are kept down some from what the actual engine can do. V8 race engines easily do 8000 rpm to 9000 rpm. Rotary engines are capable of 15,000 rpm or even higher. However they wont last for years at that rpm and why your standard car does not see a higher rpm limit. Your average car is limited more by being affordable and lasting at least 10 years.



I agree with you 100%

Chips can do 8Ghz, but they don't last 10 years doing it. Which is why they are clocked more reasonably and affordable.


----------



## abso

What stresstest should I use to figure out lowest stabel SOC voltage? I usually use IBT for CPU and HCI memtest for RAM.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

anything that uses ram a lot should do for a quick dirty test, but Prime custom with it set to 3/4 of your ram capacity and memtest should do nicely... IBT/AVX is good as well so long as you use about 3/4 of your ram on a custom run


----------



## Shiftstealth

abso said:


> What stresstest should I use to figure out lowest stabel SOC voltage? I usually use IBT for CPU and HCI memtest for RAM.


For SOC voltage i'd test RAM stability.


----------



## The Sandman

abso said:


> What stresstest should I use to figure out lowest stabel SOC voltage? I usually use IBT for CPU and HCI memtest for RAM.


Maybe this can shed a little light on the topic https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?91368-AMD-OC-guide-thread&p=640036&viewfull=1#post640036


----------



## darkphantom

Anyone want to tell me if I should wait before pulling the trigger on a Ryzen chip? Upgrading from a delidded 3770k @ 4.5ghz on water...looking for longevity and/or performance. Recommendations? Should I wait for Intel?

TIA!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

darkphantom said:


> Anyone want to tell me if I should wait before pulling the trigger on a Ryzen chip? Upgrading from a delidded 3770k @ 4.5ghz on water...looking for longevity and/or performance. Recommendations? Should I wait for Intel?
> 
> TIA!


depends... best gaming chip is 8700k hands down... but if you are doing anything else besides gaming or have any gpu less than a 1080ti, you likely will be better off going with ryzen 1700 and overclocking it... this thread has some benchmarks done with my build: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...otherboard-review-doesn-t-suck-after-all.html

for the record, an overclocked 1700 is not bad at gaming, but it's not going to be what a stock 8700k is... if you are gaming and want 100+fps in all games then 8700k is the way... if you are doing production work, mega multitasking, or making a workstation then you'll most likely be happier with the 1700.


----------



## darkphantom

Minotaurtoo said:


> depends... best gaming chip is 8700k hands down... but if you are doing anything else besides gaming or have any gpu less than a 1080ti, you likely will be better off going with ryzen 1700 and overclocking it... this thread has some benchmarks done with my build: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...otherboard-review-doesn-t-suck-after-all.html
> 
> for the record, an overclocked 1700 is not bad at gaming, but it's not going to be what a stock 8700k is... if you are gaming and want 100+fps in all games then 8700k is the way... if you are doing production work, mega multitasking, or making a workstation then you'll most likely be happier with the 1700.


Running a EVGA 1080 FTW right now, may upgrade to either SLi or the Ti later on...I do photoshop on large files, drone footage video editing and the occasional sketchup designs.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

darkphantom said:


> Running a EVGA 1080 FTW right now, may upgrade to either SLi or the Ti later on...I do photoshop on large files, drone footage video editing and the occasional sketchup designs.


in that case it comes down to fps... some games will not be able to maintain 100+ fps with Ryzen due to the lower core clocks... if you have a 60hz monitor I'd go Ryzen all the way and you will not have any issues... and it will help greatly on content production assuming your software can utilize the extra cores... best bang for buck is the 1700 IMO... same as an 1800x but binned a little lower... might not get 4ghz, or even 3.9 OC, but getting 3.8 is pretty easy on these and results in a great performing chip for a low price...


----------



## KarathKasun

LicSqualo said:


> I remember when it was the days that even the 4 ghz were incredible to reach (Phenom II) but we did it. As well as the 5 Ghz (Bulldozer). Perhaps something that we don't know now will allow us to reach 6, why banning fantasy?



Not sure what timeline you are from, but my P4 and Pentium D rigs could do over 4ghz on air around 2005.


----------



## XEKong

darkphantom said:


> Anyone want to tell me if I should wait before pulling the trigger on a Ryzen chip? Upgrading from a delidded 3770k @ 4.5ghz on water...looking for longevity and/or performance. Recommendations? Should I wait for Intel?
> 
> TIA!


That is what I moved from. It depends on your workload. For pure gaming, if you are higher than 1080P, its close to a side grade unless its a newer game that uses all the extra cores. If you do any content creation, then it will be a step up. 

I would wait for Zen+ and the next series mobo's. You are only a couple months away at this point.


----------



## Scorpion49

How is 3950mhz on an 1800X at 1.350V? 

This chip will POST and boot all the way up to 4.1 on the same voltage but any kind of stress crashes it, I'm just trying to keep my voltage and temps down so I'm staying under the Ryzen voltage wall (~3975mhz). Passes everything I throw at it plus any gaming at the current setting with 3200 CL14.


----------



## gupsterg

Scorpion49 said:


> How is 3950mhz on an 1800X at 1.350V?
> 
> This chip will POST and boot all the way up to 4.1 on the same voltage but any kind of stress crashes it, I'm just trying to keep my voltage and temps down so I'm staying under the Ryzen voltage wall (~3975mhz). Passes everything I throw at it plus any gaming at the current setting with 3200 CL14.


I'd say nice  .

My recent R7 1800X UA 1737SUS does 4.0GHz @ 1.368V VID in PState 0, 3333MHz C14 1T @ SOC 1.012V VDIMM 1.375V. Done HCI, RB, Y-Cruncher and below was final test of profile on P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB) for ~22hrs, 3 loops of whole set of each FFT.









View attachment P95 4.0 1.368V 3333F 1.012V 1.375V pass 22hrs.txt


Moved up to testing >3400MHz  .


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my 1700 takes 1.4v for 3.92 so yeah its nice.... although, I am glad I didn't buy the 1800x over this chip... very little increase in performance vs this chip when overclocking just doesn't seem worth the extra cash... oh I did get this second hand though for $250 with the guy providing proof it would reach 3.9 @ 1.38 in a screen cap of a stress test with cpu-z.... I've managed 4.02 out of it semi stable @ 1.48v ... makes for some good looking bench marks, but fails stress tests at random points... sometimes lasts an hour sometimes 2 mins lol... 

I do plan on checking into the zen + when it comes out if I can... but definitely am planning on zen 2 ..... 

has anyone ever gotten a definite answer on voltage limits on zen? I'm not looking for 5 years of service, but I'd like to not push this so hard that it doesn't last at least till zen 2 just in case I don't upgrade to the + variant.... 

one other thing... I heard the bios update to support zen + would require two updates.... what the crap is with that lol...


----------



## cssorkinman

Minotaurtoo said:


> my 1700 takes 1.4v for 3.92 so yeah its nice.... although, I am glad I didn't buy the 1800x over this chip... very little increase in performance vs this chip when overclocking just doesn't seem worth the extra cash... oh I did get this second hand though for $250 with the guy providing proof it would reach 3.9 @ 1.38 in a screen cap of a stress test with cpu-z.... I've managed 4.02 out of it semi stable @ 1.48v ... makes for some good looking bench marks, but fails stress tests at random points... sometimes lasts an hour sometimes 2 mins lol...
> 
> I do plan on checking into the zen + when it comes out if I can... but definitely am planning on zen 2 .....
> 
> has anyone ever gotten a definite answer on voltage limits on zen? I'm not looking for 5 years of service, but I'd like to not push this so hard that it doesn't last at least till zen 2 just in case I don't upgrade to the + variant....
> 
> one other thing... I heard the bios update to support zen + would require two updates.... what the crap is with that lol...


Every board is a little different in how it reports voltages vs what is actually delivered to the chip from what I've seen so bear that in mind.

I've been running at 4175 mhz since last may with a 1.4875 V setting in bios with LLC settings of auto , or LLC 2 . LLC 2 boosts slightly more than auto. I keep temps below 70 C - so far I see no evidence of degradation so far. If I did a lot of encoding etc. I'd have to back down a bit on clockspeed but for what I do every day it works nearly perfectly.


----------



## gupsterg

Minotaurtoo said:


> my 1700 takes 1.4v for 3.92 so yeah its nice.... although, I am glad I didn't buy the 1800x over this chip... very little increase in performance vs this chip when overclocking just doesn't seem worth the extra cash...


I'll be honest I am profiling this CPU for OC, but will probably be using it at stock for everyday use and just use highest RAM MHz/tightest timings I can attain. Why I say that is:-

i) at stock Ryzen is very power efficient IMO.
ii) ample performance without affecting by usage experience.

Past several weeks it has been possible to get a R7 1800X brand new for ~£265 vs say £230 for a R7 1700. Essentially you end up with a CPU that at stock has great low core count boost and nice all cores.



> For the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> - 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF)
> - 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> - 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
> - 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC)
> 
> For the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:
> 
> - 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF)
> - 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
> - 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
> - 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC)


----------



## Melcar

You can forget about single core boost and single core XFR. Almost impossible to achieve those frequencies on any modern OS, even if the program being used is single threaded (unless you tweak the OS). At most, you will hit those frequencies fractions of a second at any given time. Just look at the max all core boost frequencies. Those are very easy to achieve since Ryzen is very easy to keep cool (specially if you're re-using your monster cooler from you AM3+ build).


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed. 

Who has "monster cooling"? lol. 

I have 360 mm rad and it has no problems with my 1600, fans barely kick up under load. CPU hits 60c max during stress testing but that is with crappy CPU block combo and fans pinning at only 1K rpm.


----------



## abso

Scorpion49 said:


> How is 3950mhz on an 1800X at 1.350V?
> 
> This chip will POST and boot all the way up to 4.1 on the same voltage but any kind of stress crashes it, I'm just trying to keep my voltage and temps down so I'm staying under the Ryzen voltage wall (~3975mhz). Passes everything I throw at it plus any gaming at the current setting with 3200 CL14.


My [email protected] needs 1.30V (100% load / IBT). Im using 3200Mhz CL14 and SOC is 0.95V.


----------



## abso

Does anyone know the difference between CPU Package Power and CPU Core Power. One shows with 145W and the other one with 170W on full load.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

abso said:


> My [email protected] needs 1.30V (100% load / IBT). Im using 3200Mhz CL14 and SOC is 0.95V.


ding ding ding we have a lottery winner here folks!.... seriously, congrats on that... mine takes 1.48 to get 4ghz stable on IBT


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i would like to see some screenshots of that tbh. I think mine needs at least 1.425 vcore, i am just too scared to put it that high lol. My cooler can handle it no problem.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i would like to see some screenshots of that tbh. I think mine needs at least 1.425 vcore, i am just too scared to put it that high lol. My cooler can handle it no problem.


I'm using the same cooler I was using for my 9590  needless to say, no cooling issues here either... I've been told by many that 1.35 is max safe for 24/7, but then as can be seen back a few spaces in this thread some are running 1.48 or so


----------



## abso

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, i would like to see some screenshots of that tbh. I think mine needs at least 1.425 vcore, i am just too scared to put it that high lol. My cooler can handle it no problem.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-owners-club-4ghz-club-1813.html#post26501966

this was with old bios. Was able to go one step down with voltage on the new bios. 1.306 - 1.300V.


----------



## gupsterg

Melcar said:


> You can forget about single core boost and single core XFR. Almost impossible to achieve those frequencies on any modern OS, even if the program being used is single threaded (unless you tweak the OS). At most, you will hit those frequencies fractions of a second at any given time. Just look at the max all core boost frequencies. Those are very easy to achieve since Ryzen is very easy to keep cool (specially if you're re-using your monster cooler from you AM3+ build).


All I know is benches like SuperPi, wPrime, etc at stock on R7 1800X will bench very similarly/virtually the same to high all cores OC. Then when I game I have observed cores boosting high as and when loading allows. I do use core parking and may set affinity. AFAIK also monitoring programs are not quick enough to be actually giving us a true picture of MHz in use when averaged, as switching is happening extremely quickly. So as long as stock is not hindering my usage experience it's all good by me  . I have owned 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X, at stock I prefer the R7 1800X over a R7 1700, that is all I know  .



abso said:


> My [email protected] needs 1.30V (100% load / IBT). Im using 3200Mhz CL14 and SOC is 0.95V.
> 
> 
> 
> abso said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-owners-club-4ghz-club-1813.html#post26501966
> 
> this was with old bios. Was able to go one step down with voltage on the new bios. 1.306 - 1.300V.
Click to expand...

That's darn nice chip  , these later chips do seem nice even R7 1700 (non X) I have seen. What I will say is I could say my CPU uses 1.312V, as that is what is shown under load in the P95 screen cap, but this would be totally out of context regarding what VID I have set in UEFI to have stability or that VCORE under load. I can show screenies of 4.0GHz with a lower VCORE under load as well, even when same VID is used as my P95 screenie. Load line calibration at stock is pretty loose on AM4, so we do see a great difference between VID & VCORE. So what are setting in UEFI to have ~1.3V under load? (looking at VID in your HWINFO screenie you are at least at 1.35V and if your using an offset it would not be taken into account by that sensor shown).


----------



## eXteR

After the last bios update on Asrock X370 Taichi, my vcore Voltage for 3.9Ghz has dropped from 1.296 to 1.225-1.236-1.244 on load.

4.0 is now stable with 1.275v. With 3.30 bios i needed at least 1.325v.

I don't know why, but 4.40 bios and last agesa is doing magic for me. Voltage is real, not a misreading because temps are also lower.



Passed 4 hours of Ycruncher totally stable.


----------



## abso

gupsterg said:


> That's darn nice chip  , these later chips do seem nice even R7 1700 (non X) I have seen. What I will say is I could say my CPU uses 1.312V, as that is what is shown under load in the P95 screen cap, but this would be totally out of context regarding what VID I have set in UEFI to have stability or that VCORE under load. I can show screenies of 4.0GHz with a lower VCORE under load as well, even when same VID is used as my P95 screenie. Load line calibration at stock is pretty loose on AM4, so we do see a great difference between VID & VCORE. So what are setting in UEFI to have ~1.3V under load? (looking at VID in your HWINFO screenie you are at least at 1.35V and if your using an offset it would not be taken into account by that sensor shown).


Vcore is set to ~1.33V in UEFI and LLC = 3.



eXteR said:


> After the last bios update on Asrock X370 Taichi, my vcore Voltage for 3.9Ghz has dropped from 1.296 to 1.225-1.236-1.244 on load.
> 
> 4.0 is now stable with 1.275v. With 3.30 bios i needed at least 1.325v.
> 
> I don't know why, but 4.40 bios and last agesa is doing magic for me. Voltage is real, not a misreading because temps are also lower.
> 
> Passed 4 hours of Ycruncher totally stable.


I would not use y-cruncher as a stresstest to confirm stability. Just tried it and CPU wasnt stressed like with for example IBT AVX.


----------



## eXteR

abso said:


> Vcore is set to ~1.33V in UEFI and LLC = 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not use y-cruncher as a stresstest to confirm stability. Just tried it and CPU wasnt stressed like with for example IBT AVX.


Also used IBT AVX without a problem. I'll post an image later when i come home.


----------



## gupsterg

abso said:


> Vcore is set to ~1.33V in UEFI and LLC = 3.


Thanks  . As you use LLC 3 instead of [Auto] it allows you to use a lower VID, but essentially:-

i) it is an increased VCORE at load vs using 1.33V with LLC [Auto] (ie AMD Stock). So if you were at stock LLC you would be using a higher VID to get same load VCORE.
ii) you will have greater overshoot when CPU is changing between low/high states.

By this I do not detract value from your share but posting to explain so another who may not know does know what is going and how you have low VID in UEFI. Looking at your GFlops it seems you are using non AVX IBT as well, left side is an older R7 1800X I had which did 3.9GHz with VID ~1.425V .











abso said:


> I would not use y-cruncher as a stresstest to confirm stability. Just tried it and CPU wasnt stressed like with for example IBT AVX.


IMO Y-Cruncher is sound. I do use RB/P95/Y-Cruncher/IBT and I can not say one program is way better than another and having used differing CPUs with same board/RAM each can stress CPU differently and break an OC profile which could be determined sound on pass with other.


----------



## polkfan

With my latest BIOS update i can now run my memory at 3200mhz with the default timings without having to increase voltage on my Vcore or SOC i left all at idle and i'm running the Amd power plan and it's working perfect used to crash at idle. Guessing Asrock or Amd did something in the past few months to improve this. 

Happy now i can retest my OC at 1.35V 3.8Ghz and see if it passes.


----------



## Contagion

I think I've hit a wall on my 1800x. I am running 4.0Ghz @ 1.36v vcore and it's stable as it can be. Temps hit 61C during stress. But even trying to step up to 4.025Ghz requires 1.42v or else I'll get errors on core 0 or core 5. I am running some old non B-die LPX at 3200Mhz 1.39v and 1.12v SOC. Would B-die ram contribute to the CPU overclocking threshold at all?


----------



## SuperZan

gupsterg said:


> IMO Y-Cruncher is sound. I do use RB/P95/Y-Cruncher/IBT and I can not say one program is way better than another and having used differing CPUs with same board/RAM each can stress CPU differently and break an OC profile which could be determined sound on pass with other.


Agreed. I've found that IBT is very reliable for telling me if I've not provided enough voltage for my core overclock, but inefficient otherwise. Prime95 and Y-Cruncher push memory and cache through more comprehensive tests that give a better 'holistic' overview, if you like. RealBench is a good one to sort of round it all out. Relying on one alone, I'd choose Y-Cruncher or Prime95, but they all have their uses.


----------



## gupsterg

Contagion said:


> I think I've hit a wall on my 1800x. I am running 4.0Ghz @ 1.36v vcore and it's stable as it can be. Temps hit 61C during stress. But even trying to step up to 4.025Ghz requires 1.42v or else I'll get errors on core 0 or core 5. I am running some old non B-die LPX at 3200Mhz 1.39v and 1.12v SOC. Would B-die ram contribute to the CPU overclocking threshold at all?


Recent UEFI on C6H allows more memory ratios without BCLK tweaking. 4.0GHz with 3400MHz not only needs more SOC/VDIMM, but also VID to be stable. Once I compare that 3333MHz is using tighter timings, ~0.1V less VDIMM, ~0.05V less SOC it really isn't worth it IMO.

So in a nutshell higher RAM MHz may require higher VID even if CPU MHz did not change. Note this is all stated as "may", you could have a sweet chip that doesn't exhibit what others experience.



SuperZan said:


> Agreed. I've found that IBT is very reliable for telling me if I've not provided enough voltage for my core overclock, but inefficient otherwise. Prime95 and Y-Cruncher push memory and cache through more comprehensive tests that give a better 'holistic' overview, if you like. RealBench is a good one to sort of round it all out. Relying on one alone, I'd choose Y-Cruncher or Prime95, but they all have their uses.


+1 :thumb:.


----------



## Neoony

Contagion said:


> I think I've hit a wall on my 1800x. I am running 4.0Ghz @ 1.36v vcore and it's stable as it can be. Temps hit 61C during stress. But even trying to step up to 4.025Ghz requires 1.42v or else I'll get errors on core 0 or core 5. I am running some old non B-die LPX at 3200Mhz 1.39v and 1.12v SOC. Would B-die ram contribute to the CPU overclocking threshold at all?


Dont think so.
At least in my case.
Got B-dies and above 4Ghz on CPU seems to always mean v1.42+

Currently running on new BIOS 6001 for C6H, 4025MHz at v1.4375 (set in P0), so it sounds about right. 
Most stuff on Auto, while memory 3200MHz v1.4 Stilt safe. 

There is quite a voltage wall when going near and over 4GHz.
Been running 4050MHz on the same voltage in some of the 1xxx BIOSes. But it has always been around that number, even if I fiddle with many other settings and voltages. 

AIDA64 reports VCORE going down to about v1.39 while under stress test and going back to around v1.44 on idle. (while LLC auto)
Water cooled, so the temps are around 62-65C on load.

Many people claim to run 1800X at 4GHz at around v1.36 - v1.38, which always seems weird to me  , as its a huge difference xD
But I guess some chips/setups might.

Maybe if you ran RAM lower than 3200MHz, but I never bothered trying anything lower than 3200MHz.


----------



## xxela

Hi guys,
Im planing to buy G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14 for my ryzen platform (1700x+asus crosshair C6H). How is your experience with this memory? Can I get 3466 MHz from it?


----------



## Johan45

xxela said:


> Hi guys,
> Im planing to buy G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14 for my ryzen platform (1700x+asus crosshair C6H). How is your experience with this memory? Can I get 3466 MHz from it?


Most likely but will depend on the motherboard and BIOS as well not just the ram


----------



## faction87

Hey guys, Ive been waiting for these updates for a bit and have everything on stock atm, I see theres new bios update on the Asus site, I got the b350 plus anyone else ?


----------



## gasolin

New owner of a ryzen 7 1700 moved from a ryzen 5 1600 4.0ghz

Currently running 3.8ghz as i first did with my ryzen 1600 later 3.9ghz and finally 4.0ghz.

My goal is to get firestrike 4k gaming pc score with my asus gtx 1070 strix that can't run 2075-2100 mhz stable doing timespy

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2959750

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/3297947


----------



## RobrPatty

Can someone link me to modded bios for my ryzen 7 1800x please. NVM found it.


----------



## MrPhilo

AMD sent me a replacement due to segfault fail and I'm loving the new CPU (Ryzen 1700)

I can do 4.0Ghz at 1.30V LLC3, 3333Mhz CL14 or 1.35V LLC3 for 4.05Ghz.

I need 1.425V for 4.1Ghz though.

1738SUS batch no.


----------



## abso

Is there any reason to update to the newest chipset drivers (18.10). Couldnt find any changelog.


----------



## christoph

abso said:


> Is there any reason to update to the newest chipset drivers (18.10). Couldnt find any changelog.


they only updated the PCI express driver, that's all


----------



## DaveLT

I had my Ryzen 7 1700 since March last year. Perfectly fine all the way :thumb:

Ironically while everyone here was still preparing to receive their pre order, I ordered mine 1 week after Ryzen launched and got it a few days later 
https://valid.x86.fr/5uydc7


----------



## Minotaurtoo

DaveLT said:


> I had my Ryzen 7 1700 since March last year. Perfectly fine all the way :thumb:
> 
> Ironically while everyone here was still preparing to receive their pre order, I ordered mine 1 week after Ryzen launched and got it a few days later
> https://valid.x86.fr/5uydc7


----------



## DaveLT

Minotaurtoo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW68goC4_es


When i meant 'here' I meant locally. Not OCN :doh:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

DaveLT said:


> When i meant 'here' I meant locally. Not OCN :doh:


ah, lol... my bad then... I was sitting here thinking "wow, some nerve"


----------



## Elrick

abso said:


> Is there any reason to update to the newest chipset drivers (18.10). Couldnt find any changelog.


Suspect it may be for the latest releases of both AMD Ryzen 3 2200G and AMD Ryzen 5 2400G APUs.


----------



## gasolin

Can anyone tell me why my ryzen 7 1700 at 3.8ghz isn't 100% stable

It is fluctuating from under 97.00 mhz (bus speed) as the lowest to about 99.81 Mhz as the highest

mhz fluctuates from 3686mhz to just under 3800mhz 

How can i make it more stable?

With my ryzen 1600 it didn't fluctuate that much


----------



## polkfan

gasolin said:


> Can anyone tell me why my ryzen 7 1700 at 3.8ghz isn't 100% stable
> 
> It is fluctuating from under 97.00 mhz (bus speed) as the lowest to about 99.81 Mhz as the highest
> 
> mhz fluctuates from 3686mhz to just under 3800mhz
> 
> How can i make it more stable?
> 
> With my ryzen 1600 it didn't fluctuate that much


I'm not sure if that is even accurate mine does the same thing notice i had my PC on for 24 hours doing normal things and playing some games and that is what happens to mine at stock.


----------



## poisson21

It's already said on the C6H thread by elmor and the stilt (i think) that these fluctuation are only reading fluctuation and not real actual fluctuation. The program didn't read the actual frequency but calculate it (i don't remember how and i'm to lazy to search), resulting in a false fluctuation.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

kinda quiet in here... well... my long upgrade is finally complete... tax refund came in and I bought the last of my parts... an 8 TB drive for media storage... I now have 14.2TB(13 formatted) of internal storage with a 2TB (1.81 formatted) external drive... 

Ryzen 1700 tuned in to 3.92ghz and getting dang near 1800 in cinebench R15 1786 to be exact. 

Asus TUF B350M gaming + turned out to be a good board to OC on... yeah, it has a bit of an issue with LLC not really making a difference, but really don't need the LLC anyway

Geil 3000 ram set to 3066... cas is a bit high at 16, but it was a cheap kit I could actually afford and it's working pretty good.. played with the subtimings and managed to get it performing decent

WDblack nvme 256GB boot drive... wanted samsung but again..$$ 

Still rocking the furyx I bought and so far it's doing all I need/want and with gpu prices the way they are they can keep them... I could actually sell this for more than I paid for it right now because of the gpu price gouging going on now.

Nothing special, but this rig should carry me on a while now... reused a lot of hardware from my old FX rig, including the custom loop cpu cooler... sitting here at idle the loudest thing on it is the dang D5 vario pump... I'd put a picture of it up, but I promise it's about as ugly as they come... I build for function and keeping cool... so it's really a boring looking rig with a lot of ******* mods to the case...


----------



## miklkit

You did a good job in record time with your rig. :thumb:


I still haven't installed the latest bios in my rig yet as macroshaft is still floundering around with that Spectre BS. Don't change two things at once, and all that. Not in any rush anyway as this thing is running fine as is. 



Obsessed with my latest toy, Subnautica, for 16 hours yesterday. The cpu hit 55.7% loads max while the poor Fury ran at 100% the whole time and barely held 60fps @ 1440P with all settings maxed out. 



It's 2018 now and my wish list is:


New video card!!!!
New bigger hard drive
Maybe better ram
New cpu some day


----------



## Minotaurtoo

miklkit said:


> You did a good job in record time with your rig. :thumb:
> 
> 
> I still haven't installed the latest bios in my rig yet as macroshaft is still floundering around with that Spectre BS. Don't change two things at once, and all that. Not in any rush anyway as this thing is running fine as is.
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed with my latest toy, Subnautica, for 16 hours yesterday. The cpu hit 55.7% loads max while the poor Fury ran at 100% the whole time and barely held 60fps @ 1440P with all settings maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2018 now and my wish list is:
> 
> 
> New video card!!!!
> New bigger hard drive
> Maybe better ram
> New cpu some day


Yeah, new gpu is on my wish list, but at today's prices it's a big ol' nope... for what many called a crap gpu I'm loving the fury x's longevity.


----------



## SuperZan

Minotaurtoo said:


> Yeah, new gpu is on my wish list, but at today's prices it's a big ol' nope... for what many called a crap gpu I'm loving the fury x's longevity.


I loved my Furies. Were I not a serial tinkerer I’d still be gaming away happily with my Fury Crossfire or the Fury X. I regretted it the other day when I started playing Stellaris only to learn that Vega has annoying issues with the game.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

SuperZan said:


> I loved my Furies. Were I not a serial tinkerer I’d still be gaming away happily with my Fury Crossfire or the Fury X. I regretted it the other day when I started playing Stellaris only to learn that Vega has annoying issues with the game.


surely the issues will get sorted out... but yeah, I've really enjoyed my fury x I've fell in love with the aio cooler on it... nearly silent and keeps the gpu cool... only thing I hate about fury's is the poor overclocking... it's worse than Ryzen's overhead... funny bit is AMD touted them as an overclockers "dream" .... but then I guess nightmares are dreams too lol


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
I got some instability at stock problem.
seems I cant get my overclocks to pass ibt (8gb,12gb) work due to desktop freezes and then returns, then tried at stock and got the same. i defragged my mech drive and it seens to work fine.
anyone know what the deal is please?
I looked it up and got cooling, which I should be ok with and I don't think its bending the mobo.
I ran my ram at 2133 and that did not affect it either.
I did just update to new bios (msi carbon 1C), but I have changed the voltage and its still failing.
I did note that using hwmonitor that my cpu vid is really low compaired to my cpu voltage.

****, my bios does not support the 1700 cpu?...they have taken away the support for my cpu?

and no re-flash to older bios, I think I bricked it...


----------



## christoph

MrPerforations said:


> hello's,
> I got some instability at stock problem.
> seems I cant get my overclocks to pass ibt (8gb,12gb) work due to desktop freezes and then returns, then tried at stock and got the same. i defragged my mech drive and it seens to work fine.
> anyone know what the deal is please?
> I looked it up and got cooling, which I should be ok with and I don't think its bending the mobo.
> I ran my ram at 2133 and that did not affect it either.
> I did just update to new bios (msi carbon 1C), but I have changed the voltage and its still failing.
> I did note that using hwmonitor that my cpu vid is really low compaired to my cpu voltage.
> 
> ****, my bios does not support the 1700 cpu?...they have taken away the support for my cpu?
> 
> and no re-flash to older bios, I think I bricked it...



what motherboard is that?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

MrPerforations said:


> hello's,
> I got some instability at stock problem.
> seems I cant get my overclocks to pass ibt (8gb,12gb) work due to desktop freezes and then returns, then tried at stock and got the same. i defragged my mech drive and it seens to work fine.
> anyone know what the deal is please?
> I looked it up and got cooling, which I should be ok with and I don't think its bending the mobo.
> I ran my ram at 2133 and that did not affect it either.
> I did just update to new bios (msi carbon 1C), but I have changed the voltage and its still failing.
> I did note that using hwmonitor that my cpu vid is really low compaired to my cpu voltage.
> 
> ****, my bios does not support the 1700 cpu?...they have taken away the support for my cpu?
> 
> and no re-flash to older bios, I think I bricked it...


hmm... tried to set it to some insane low clock speed yet? like 2ghz with stock volts still set? no idea why they would remove support... ram can cause ibt to fail too so reseating the ram or trying with only one stick might indicate if that's giving issues... hard to tell really... wish I had it here in my shop I'd be able to test it out better here... swapping out ram, cpu, etc to see what happened.


----------



## MrPerforations

its the msi x370 carbon job. It had locked voltage (no off set in bio), the new bios has made c and q work so I can set non-static voltage and clocks, so I thought overclock it and have had it stable at before (i have there test results screen shotted).

ill check then strips out, any ideas are better than none, and I cant think of any.


----------



## chris89

I'm testing encoding using H265 HEVC on Radeon RX560 upscaling a 1920x1080 movie to 3840x2160 64Mbps 23.97fps with edge enhancement & color enhancement 

CyberLink Power Director 16 Ultra

Its "This is 40" & its 2 hr 17 min long & to encode takes almost 3 hrs on dual x5675 xeon 24 threads... How long does it take on Ryzen?


----------



## erso44

So which CPU Waterblock do you reccomend me? I got a Ryzen 1700.


----------



## gupsterg

gasolin said:


> Can anyone tell me why my ryzen 7 1700 at 3.8ghz isn't 100% stable
> 
> It is fluctuating from under 97.00 mhz (bus speed) as the lowest to about 99.81 Mhz as the highest
> 
> mhz fluctuates from 3686mhz to just under 3800mhz
> 
> How can i make it more stable?
> 
> With my ryzen 1600 it didn't fluctuate that much
> 
> 
> 
> polkfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if that is even accurate mine does the same thing notice i had my PC on for 24 hours doing normal things and playing some games and that is what happens to mine at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> poisson21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already said on the C6H thread by elmor and the stilt (i think) that these fluctuation are only reading fluctuation and not real actual fluctuation. The program didn't read the actual frequency but calculate it (i don't remember how and i'm to lazy to search), resulting in a false fluctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html

Section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW  (note to self must unbork formatting in thread after forum change :thinking.



erso44 said:


> So which CPU Waterblock do you reccomend me? I got a Ryzen 1700.


IMO get the Bykski A-Ryzen-ThV2-X. V2 supports AM3, AM4 and sTR4. As it caters for Threadripper IHS/die area the cold plate/fin area is greater than AM4 specific blocks, should result in better cooling. I have not found time to fit it on my R7 1800X/ASUS Crosshair VI Hero combo, but been using it on Threadripper/ASUS Zenith Extreme.

The Bykski cost me £44 delivered from Aliexpress store vs XSPC Raystorm Neo £80 from UK etailer, in early HardOCP review we see 1C difference, this later article they don't have Bykski and some of the testing has changed.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Minotaurtoo said:


> depends... best gaming chip is 8700k hands down... but if you are doing anything else besides gaming or have any gpu less than a 1080ti, you likely will be better off going with ryzen 1700 and overclocking it... this thread has some benchmarks done with my build: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...otherboard-review-doesn-t-suck-after-all.html
> 
> for the record, an overclocked 1700 is not bad at gaming, but it's not going to be what a stock 8700k is... if you are gaming and want 100+fps in all games then 8700k is the way... if you are doing production work, mega multitasking, or making a workstation then you'll most likely be happier with the 1700.



have both chips i would pick the ryzen chip again XD


----------



## Minotaurtoo

erso44 said:


> So which CPU Waterblock do you reccomend me? I got a Ryzen 1700.


I don't know if it is recommended but I have an xspc raystorm block and it's doing well.


----------



## Despoiler

Minotaurtoo said:


> I don't know if it is recommended but I have an xspc raystorm block and it's doing well.


I'm running a Raystorm Pro and it's definitely worth a buy.


----------



## khaela

I'm running a ekwb and the same... 

https://valid.x86.fr/jtpe4a


----------



## abso

Played around a bit after BIOS update and here are my new OC results.

CPU: [email protected]
RAM: Corsair 3000Mhz LPX @ 3200Mhz CL 14-15-15-32-48
Board: Asus STRIX X370-F

CPU Vcore: 1.281V
LLC: Level 3
SOC Voltage: 0.938V
DRAM Voltage: 1.385V

Max. Temp: 63°C at 1000rpm

Tool for stresstesting was IBT AVX.

https://i.imgur.com/i6A8yWm.png


----------



## VeritronX

I've started a thread for testing my R7 1700 at 4Ghz against my 5.2GHz delidded i5 8600K, feel free to drop in and suggest some tests you'd like to see =)

Thread Link


----------



## polkfan

Reason why Ryzen is amazing to me, so i keep saying how great the 8700K is and how i would pick that over Ryzen but i had to do encode a whole entire season of a TV show that i like so it is compatible with my blu-ray player so i used handbrake as always and i also wanted to play fallout 4 at the same time so i did guess what i didn't even notice the encode going on!! If i did that on my 4790K i would have had stutters like crazy!


----------



## christoph

polkfan said:


> Reason why Ryzen is amazing to me, so i keep saying how great the 8700K is and how i would pick that over Ryzen but i had to do encode a whole entire season of a TV show that i like so it is compatible with my blu-ray player so i used handbrake as always and i also wanted to play fallout 4 at the same time so i did guess what i didn't even notice the encode going on!! If i did that on my 4790K i would have had stutters like crazy!


yeah but even though AMD's always bringing us new tech, they seem to not get up to expectations to anyone

first cuz Intel was better at Handbrake, that they can encode this decode that, they have better scores in bench, that Intel is faster in Linx 

and now that Intel is better in games, that Intel has a better overclock, even though they are comparing a Intel's 1000 bucks cpu against 350 amd's 


there's always seem to be something


well see what happens with Vulkant's crossplatform


----------



## SuperZan

Of course there's always something. Intel very literally committed illegal anti-competitive acts to sap AMD when it was in its strongest market position to that point. The fines they've paid are a pittance compared to the money they've made in consolidating a near-monopoly over the years. They've used that money to retain their own fabs, control the OEM market, and push AMD further and further into niche markets. Consumers rewarded this behaviour by purchasing more and more Intel products, even when AMD was broadly competitive. 

The situation has not been helped by enthusiasts, who exhort the importance of 'best performance' regardless of circumstance (many of which render 'x' or 'y' advantage irrelevant - example: recommending an 8700k over a 1600 for someone using a 1080p 60Hz display because the 8700k 'destroys' the 1600 at 1080p). 'We' don't reward AMD for putting out a product that matches our use-case; 'we' buy Intel because it even better matches a theoretical use-case that is not applicable to our own. 

Imagine that you're a football fan bemoaning the lack of competitiveness in the two-team league that you watch. You're neutral; you have no foot in either camp. You only patronise the dominant team's stadium, only buy their merchandise, and only recommend attending matches when they are fixed at the dominant team's stadium. Do neutral fans like this have any right to complain about a lack of competitiveness? No, because they've not supported the weaker team at any point, even when they were providing an identical experience for that particular type of fan.


----------



## polkfan

christoph said:


> yeah but even though AMD's always bringing us new tech, they seem to not get up to expectations to anyone
> 
> first cuz Intel was better at Handbrake, that they can encode this decode that, they have better scores in bench, that Intel is faster in Linx
> 
> and now that Intel is better in games, that Intel has a better overclock, even though they are comparing a Intel's 1000 bucks cpu against 350 amd's
> 
> 
> there's always seem to be something
> 
> 
> well see what happens with Vulkant's crossplatform



Not sure about that i was expecting Ryzen to have lower IPC then sandy-bridge lol after bulldozer i stopped expecting anything from Amd. I have been stuck on 2-4 cores for years now i would have never imagined i would own a CPU that can encode a whole season of a show in less then 2 hours while playing a triple AAA game with no noticeable stutters. 

Not only that but the darn CPU stays cool too i remember when i bought my 4790K i didn't have a aftermarket heatsink for like 1 week and when gaming the CPU would run at 82C and when encoding it would throttle due to temps, with the 1700 the stock heatsink even allowed me to overclock the darn thing. 

I do think Pinnacle ridge might be a let down it looks like the 2800x is nonexistent and the 2700x seems to only offer 200mhz more speed over the 1800x and its rumored to be around a 8700K in price.


----------



## christoph

polkfan said:


> Not sure about that i was expecting Ryzen to have lower IPC then sandy-bridge lol after bulldozer i stopped expecting anything from Amd. I have been stuck on 2-4 cores for years now i would have never imagined i would own a CPU that can encode a whole season of a show in less then 2 hours while playing a triple AAA game with no noticeable stutters.
> 
> Not only that but the darn CPU stays cool too i remember when i bought my 4790K i didn't have a aftermarket heatsink for like 1 week and when gaming the CPU would run at 82C and when encoding it would throttle due to temps, with the 1700 the stock heatsink even allowed me to overclock the darn thing.
> 
> I do think Pinnacle ridge might be a let down it looks like the 2800x is nonexistent and the 2700x seems to only offer 200mhz more speed over the 1800x and its rumored to be around a 8700K in price.



and that's another thing, Intel users keep "upgrading" eventhough Intel's only offering 5% increments in performances, now I don't think only 200mhz is the only advantage over the first ryzen...


----------



## DaveLT

christoph said:


> yeah but even though AMD's always bringing us new tech, they seem to not get up to expectations to anyone
> 
> first cuz Intel was better at Handbrake, that they can encode this decode that, they have better scores in bench, that Intel is faster in Linx
> 
> and now that Intel is better in games, that Intel has a better overclock, even though they are comparing a Intel's 1000 bucks cpu against 350 amd's
> 
> 
> there's always seem to be something
> 
> 
> well see what happens with Vulkant's crossplatform


What can Intel encode that AMD can't? 

(Quick Sync does not count. Low quality and buggy)


----------



## christoph

SuperZan said:


> Of course there's always something. Intel very literally committed illegal anti-competitive acts to sap AMD when it was in its strongest market position to that point. The fines they've paid are a pittance compared to the money they've made in consolidating a near-monopoly over the years. They've used that money to retain their own fabs, control the OEM market, and push AMD further and further into niche markets. Consumers rewarded this behaviour by purchasing more and more Intel products, even when AMD was broadly competitive.
> 
> The situation has not been helped by enthusiasts, who exhort the importance of 'best performance' regardless of circumstance (many of which render 'x' or 'y' advantage irrelevant - example: recommending an 8700k over a 1600 for someone using a 1080p 60Hz display because the 8700k 'destroys' the 1600 at 1080p). 'We' don't reward AMD for putting out a product that matches our use-case; 'we' buy Intel because it even better matches a theoretical use-case that is not applicable to our own.
> 
> Imagine that you're a football fan bemoaning the lack of competitiveness in the two-team league that you watch. You're neutral; you have no foot in either camp. You only patronise the dominant team's stadium, only buy their merchandise, and only recommend attending matches when they are fixed at the dominant team's stadium. Do neutral fans like this have any right to complain about a lack of competitiveness? No, because they've not supported the weaker team at any point, even when they were providing an identical experience for that particular type of fan.



I entirely missed your post 


(where the heck are the emoticons?)


----------



## LicSqualo

*Thank you for remember this*



SuperZan said:


> Of course there's always something. Intel very literally committed illegal anti-competitive acts to sap AMD when it was in its strongest market position to that point. The fines they've paid are a pittance compared to the money they've made in consolidating a near-monopoly over the years. They've used that money to retain their own fabs, control the OEM market, and push AMD further and further into niche markets. Consumers rewarded this behaviour by purchasing more and more Intel products, even when AMD was broadly competitive.
> 
> The situation has not been helped by enthusiasts, who exhort the importance of 'best performance' regardless of circumstance (many of which render 'x' or 'y' advantage irrelevant - example: recommending an 8700k over a 1600 for someone using a 1080p 60Hz display because the 8700k 'destroys' the 1600 at 1080p). 'We' don't reward AMD for putting out a product that matches our use-case; 'we' buy Intel because it even better matches a theoretical use-case that is not applicable to our own.
> 
> Imagine that you're a football fan bemoaning the lack of competitiveness in the two-team league that you watch. You're neutral; you have no foot in either camp. You only patronise the dominant team's stadium, only buy their merchandise, and only recommend attending matches when they are fixed at the dominant team's stadium. Do neutral fans like this have any right to complain about a lack of competitiveness? No, because they've not supported the weaker team at any point, even when they were providing an identical experience for that particular type of fan.


Totally agree. + REP


----------



## Scotty99

When the chips launched intel had a 4 core mainstream chip and their HEDT line was a grand for a 8c 16t cpu, ryzen was a no brainer for people who wanted a future proof system while keeping acceptable gaming performance. Enter 8700k and i honestly cannot recommend ryzen 7 to anyone anymore, intel made the move they had to and AMD has a lot of work to do to catch up. 4.35 leaked boost clocks is not going to cut it with ryzen 2, they need to get in cahoots with game developers old and new (as well as software in general) to get some optimizations in so that ryzen can compete where it matters.

Ryzen 5 vs i5 is a slightly different story, there are people that i could suggest a 1600x to over a 8600k.


----------



## Zero4549

I've got a 1700 in a msi Mortar Arctic with 32gb of Trident Z DDR4 3200MHz CAS14.

Running stock across the board, because I frankly can't be bothered to tinker with it yet since that means downtime and there's literally nothing I can throw at it that it doesn't handle with ease. The system is used as a headless 24/7 gameserver, and I've tossed a GPU I had lying around in there to do some mining, because why not have the system pay for its own upkeep? 

Its been running since, oh... August? Nice and stable, all the games hosted on it run perfectly, and it is generally a joy to work with. My only issues are that on the rare occasion that I need to reboot for an important update, the system always double-posts. It is never a problem, but it is an incredibly light annoyance. Also, the stock coolers for the 1700 and the vega 64 that is also in there, are just a tad whiny (but really, what can one expect from stock aircooling on 24/7 100% load? All things considered it is actually pretty quiet, I just wish it wasn't so high pitched).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> When the chips launched intel had a 4 core mainstream chip and their HEDT line was a grand for a 8c 16t cpu, ryzen was a no brainer for people who wanted a future proof system while keeping acceptable gaming performance. Enter 8700k and i honestly cannot recommend ryzen 7 to anyone anymore, intel made the move they had to and AMD has a lot of work to do to catch up. 4.35 leaked boost clocks is not going to cut it with ryzen 2, they need to get in cahoots with game developers old and new (as well as software in general) to get some optimizations in so that ryzen can compete where it matters.
> 
> Ryzen 5 vs i5 is a slightly different story, there are people that i could suggest a 1600x to over a 8600k.


I could recommend Ryzen 7 1700 over 8700k.... but only if not gaming on a super high refresh monitor... mostly because it's a cheaper build overall... due to motherboard costs of a reasonable B350 and the fact that the 1700 can be had for around $250... and two extra cores for that "future game" advantage people always talk about... not to mention that the 1700 is a better chip if one intends to stream or maybe have things running in the background while gaming (I do this a lot) .... oh, and does the 8700k come with a cooler? I know the 1700 does and that it can be overclocked fairly well on that stock cooler to the point it will exceed the stock performance of an 1800x with little effort... 

Personally I think the 1700 is a better overall value.. it's not the best at gaming true... but really that's not important to anyone stuck @ 60hz... nevermind the fact that programs are becoming more and more multithreaded... even windows 10 can use all 16 threads while doing it's "maintenance" tasks while idle... several things I do now really take advantage of those threads... even games launching will run it up to 100% usage and yes launch time is important to me lol.. I have no patience... 

Really there are very few places the 8700k makes sense to me... Only gaming, single thread apps that are constantly being used where time is critical, and data compression... other than that... Ryzen 7 1700 wins in my opinion... that being said... the 2700 will likely (given the right price) make the 8700k even more irrelevant... 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the 8700k is a bad cpu at all... when overclocked to 5ghz they are beasts... but in many tasks a 3.8ghz 1700 still beats it... I expect that the 2700 will obliterate it if it can reach 4.3... but 8700k will still be the go to gaming cpu for 100hz + gaming panels.


----------



## christoph

Scotty99 said:


> When the chips launched intel had a 4 core mainstream chip and their HEDT line was a grand for a 8c 16t cpu, ryzen was a no brainer for people who wanted a future proof system while keeping acceptable gaming performance. Enter 8700k and i honestly cannot recommend ryzen 7 to anyone anymore, intel made the move they had to and AMD has a lot of work to do to catch up. 4.35 leaked boost clocks is not going to cut it with ryzen 2, they need to get in cahoots with game developers old and new (as well as software in general) to get some optimizations in so that ryzen can compete where it matters.
> 
> Ryzen 5 vs i5 is a slightly different story, there are people that i could suggest a 1600x to over a 8600k.




you guys see what I'm talking about?


----------



## Scotty99

christoph said:


> you guys see what I'm talking about?


Huh? Were not in the same situation as ryzen 7 launch, the arrival of the 8700k has put a big dent in the appeal of these chips. Ryzen 5 is still an awesome chip compared to i5's, but ryzen 7 needs to be 10 core chips to suggest over 8700k.


----------



## Scotty99

Minotaurtoo said:


> I could recommend Ryzen 7 1700 over 8700k.... but only if not gaming on a super high refresh monitor... mostly because it's a cheaper build overall... due to motherboard costs of a reasonable B350 and the fact that the 1700 can be had for around $250... and two extra cores for that "future game" advantage people always talk about... not to mention that the 1700 is a better chip if one intends to stream or maybe have things running in the background while gaming (I do this a lot) .... oh, and does the 8700k come with a cooler? I know the 1700 does and that it can be overclocked fairly well on that stock cooler to the point it will exceed the stock performance of an 1800x with little effort...
> 
> Personally I think the 1700 is a better overall value.. it's not the best at gaming true... but really that's not important to anyone stuck @ 60hz... nevermind the fact that programs are becoming more and more multithreaded... even windows 10 can use all 16 threads while doing it's "maintenance" tasks while idle... several things I do now really take advantage of those threads... even games launching will run it up to 100% usage and yes launch time is important to me lol.. I have no patience...
> 
> Really there are very few places the 8700k makes sense to me... Only gaming, single thread apps that are constantly being used where time is critical, and data compression... other than that... Ryzen 7 1700 wins in my opinion... that being said... the 2700 will likely (given the right price) make the 8700k even more irrelevant...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the 8700k is a bad cpu at all... when overclocked to 5ghz they are beasts... but in many tasks a 3.8ghz 1700 still beats it... I expect that the 2700 will obliterate it if it can reach 4.3... but 8700k will still be the go to gaming cpu for 100hz + gaming panels.


You missed the main point, the landscape is tailored to intel chips it does not matter how AMD does on paper or in synthetic benchmarks, in the real world intel just performs better and feels that much faster.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Huh? Were not in the same situation as ryzen 7 launch, the arrival of the 8700k has put a big dent in the appeal of these chips. Ryzen 5 is still an awesome chip compared to i5's, but ryzen 7 needs to be 10 core chips to suggest over 8700k.


I'm not sure that would help... its the single core performance that's lacking... The Ryzen 7's multicore still beats the 8700k in most situations... its really only hype that makes the intel sell better... mindshare it's called... intel games better... intel has better single core performance and intel has higher clocks... therefore people say intel is better... but there is much more to it than that... amd's Ryzen 7 1700 to me is still the go to chip for users who need cpu performance... unless gaming is all you are doing that needs the performance... and then only if you are planning on getting a 1080 or better and aiming for 100+ fps... I wouldn't buy a 6 core chip now unless budget was a major concern...even then it's only a few dollars more to get 8 core if you shop sales and such.... I got my board, cpu and Ram for under 500$... couldn't have built this rig for that price with 8700k and I have = multicore performance... didn't need that minor boost in single core for what I do....


----------



## Scotty99

Minotaurtoo said:


> I'm not sure that would help... its the single core performance that's lacking... The Ryzen 7's multicore still beats the 8700k in most situations... its really only hype that makes the intel sell better... mindshare it's called... intel games better... intel has better single core performance and intel has higher clocks... therefore people say intel is better... but there is much more to it than that... amd's Ryzen 7 1700 to me is still the go to chip for users who need cpu performance... unless gaming is all you are doing that needs the performance... and then only if you are planning on getting a 1080 or better and aiming for 100+ fps... I wouldn't buy a 6 core chip now unless budget was a major concern...even then it's only a few dollars more to get 8 core if you shop sales and such.... I got my board, cpu and Ram for under 500$... couldn't have built this rig for that price with 8700k and I have = multicore performance... didn't need that minor boost in single core for what I do....


Have you owned both mino? You really cannot have an opinion on the matter unless you have. I gave AMD my money and would do it again in the same scenario, but talking specifically about ryzen 7 vs 8700k there just arent many people i could suggest AMD to here. The spots where AMD wins are things that really dont matter, a slightly higher multicore score in a benchmark that has no relevance to your computing experience? Ryzen 5 is still an amazing product, but AMD needs to do something with ryzen 7 for it to keep the same appeal.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Have you owned both mino? You really cannot have an opinion on the matter unless you have. I gave AMD my money and would do it again in the same scenario, but talking specifically about ryzen 7 vs 8700k there just arent many people i could suggest AMD to here. The spots where AMD wins are things that really dont matter, a slightly higher multicore score in a benchmark that has no relevance to your computing experience? Ryzen 5 is still an amazing product, but AMD needs to do something with ryzen 7 for it to keep the same appeal.


It's actually not just benches I'm talking about... I have many friends who game... many friends (edit: I guess friends might be too strong of word...acquaintances would be more accurate) who do reviews and many who do evaluations before launch for amd and intel both... some are on here actually.. I searched and reviewed information on both cpu's extensively before I bought and my opinion hasn't changed...btw... a friend of mine here does own the 8700k and I have checked out his rig... he is true gamer... 1080ti's in SLI... 

personal attacks like that are unwarranted just because your opinion is in question.... I find as do many others who reviewed both cpus that in general use situations where multitasking and multi-threaded apps are used that even the cheapest Ryzen 7 is a better deal over the 8700k... right now I can find a 1700x even for under 270$ brand new and the 8700k's are over 350$ from the same place... hard to recommend that someone pay nearly 23% more for no more multicore performance... yes the single core is about 23% better, but that isn't everything... saving 80$ to buy a better gpu or more ram might actually be a better idea to some people...


----------



## Scotty99

Its not a personal attack settle down man lol, im talking about intangibles that are not immediately apparent when just watching video reviews of benchmarks.

~Windows loads faster
~Windows feels smoother/more responsive
~Ram just works, no matter what kit you buy
~Old games play much better, this isnt because single core performance is the problem with AMD, these games are TUNED to work better on intel. 
~Less compatibility issues with software and hardware. An example of this is 850 evo cannot use its rapid mode with AMD processors.

AMD does not have a problem with their hardware the landscape is simply tuned to run better on intel chips, since this is not an easy fix i feel AMD needs to refresh ryzen 7 with more cores to keep its appeal over the 8700k.

8700k has come down a lot in price lately, its currently 299.00 at microcenter. For a 100 dollar price difference you are right ryzen 7 is a better buy, but not when its only 30-50 bucks more.

I didnt post in here to upset people who bought ryzen 7 chips btw, i just wanted to give my opinion on why i think ryzen 7 needs a core count boost with ryzen 2.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Its not a personal attack settle down man lol, im talking about intangibles that are not immediately apparent when just watching video reviews of benchmarks.
> 
> ~Windows loads faster
> ~Windows feels smoother/more responsive
> ~Ram just works, no matter what kit you buy
> ~Old games play much better, this isnt because single core performance is the problem with AMD, these games are TUNED to work better on intel.
> ~Less compatibility issues with software and hardware. An example of this is 850 evo cannot use its rapid mode with AMD processors.
> 
> AMD does not have a problem with their hardware the landscape is simply tuned to run better on intel chips, since this is not an easy fix i feel AMD needs to refresh ryzen 7 with more cores to keep its appeal over the 8700k.
> 
> 8700k has come down a lot in price lately, its currently 299.00 at microcenter. For a 100 dollar price difference you are right ryzen 7 is a better buy, but not when its only 30-50 bucks more.
> 
> I didnt post in here to upset people who bought ryzen 7 chips btw, i just wanted to give my opinion on why i think ryzen 7 needs a core count boost with ryzen 2.


lol... I don't think I can handle windows loading faster... it loads before my monitor is ready... literally

feeling smoother... well maybe your setup had issues... but I can definitely say mine feels just as smooth and responsive as Trey's (he's the friend with the 8700k rig) he actually thinks mine is more responsive... but that may be down to "tuning"

RAM issues is definitely a problem with AMD... that I'll give you for sure

Older games I'll give you as well.. there is one game that actually played better on my old FX rig!... but I strongly suspect it's due to lack of optimizations... an old friend of mine online (goes by smoo) had a 5960x system that complained that if he didn't disable hyperthreading it would work right and so far I haven't tried disabling smt

Haven't had any compatibility issues... yet so I can't speak of that personally... but I will say that Ryzen doesn't come "tuned in" well... I had to tweak several settings in bios to get it to perform it's best and remain stable... I managed to get this 1700 to be in the top of the list of 1700s in many benchmarks (by top of the list I mean in the 100th percentile) one such benchmark is a little crappy benchmark called userbench... but I like it because it shows you if you are doing better than average or not.

I like benchmarks, but yeah I know they aren't everything... I went with the 1700 over the 8700k for the following reasons:

1. I could get the 1700 for 250$
2. I could get the motherboard with all the features I could want for 100$ or less
3. Saving that money allowed me to get a 16GB 3ghz RAM kit instead of having to settle for 8.
4. I am a "mega tasker" <I hate that term btw... to be more accurate, I like to play games while rendering video's and watching another video all the while my machine serves as the media server for the house... (we put all our home videos, dvd, blue ray, music...etc on this machine) I tried these tasks on my friends pc to just see how it did and it got a little "twitchy" playing games with all that going on in the background and it wasn't even serving as media server.
5. temps... although this didn't play near as much of a part in my choice, it did play a part... with the 8700k his fans seemed to have to rev up quite a bit on the cooler he has... now I have a custom loop so that's no comparison, but I run my fans at min revs 24/7 and it never warms to 70C even at max OC... 
6. Last and least, I just couldn't see giving intel any money because they get enough from the millions of minions who would never buy amd even if amd was the best and they were really stiffing their users on prices for years until amd actually became competitive again... I want amd to be competitive that's the only reason we have things like the 8700k coming in at an affordable price... 

anyway... I will definitely recommend anyone going with 8700k if they are using 1080 or better gpu and has a high refresh rate monitor : ) but beyond that niche market... I can't really do it... yeah.. I know... Ryzen is a bit of an joke with RAM


----------



## Scotty99

I guess i just see it like this, as a general recommendation its hard for me to suggest ryzen 1700x over a 8700k in a broad sense unless i know they will never pick up an old title like WoW or GTA 5 etc etc. At 400 bucks the 8700k was not a good deal, but its been under 330 on amazon in the past couple weeks and 299 at microcenter.

Owning both chips really the only problem i see with the 8700k is temps without a delid are high, but only when shooting for 5ghz. You can tame a 4.8-4.9ghz 8700k with a 240 aio quite easily. But ya they really need to start soldering these things again. Id just like to see AMD continue to sell lots of ryzen 7 chips, im just not sure a slight clock speed bump is going to cut it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> I guess i just see it like this, as a general recommendation its hard for me to suggest ryzen 1700x over a 8700k in a broad sense unless i know they will never pick up an old title like WoW or GTA 5 etc etc. At 400 bucks the 8700k was not a good deal, but its been under 330 on amazon in the past couple weeks and 299 at microcenter.
> 
> Owning both chips really the only problem i see with the 8700k is temps without a delid are high, but only when shooting for 5ghz. You can tame a 4.8-4.9ghz 8700k with a 240 aio quite easily. But ya they really need to start soldering these things again. Id just like to see AMD continue to sell lots of ryzen 7 chips, im just not sure a slight clock speed bump is going to cut it.


I don't think the slight bump in clocks will make any significant difference... and yeah, I don't like to make broad recommendations for chips either really.. If I was solely a gamer.. or gaming was my primary purpose I would have bit the bullet on price an got the 8700k... 330$ isn't a bad price.... no microcenter around here... but I forgot to mention I was including shipping in that 350$ price quote as well as the 270$ for the Ryzen if that makes any difference to anyone... 
one other thing I forgot... with AMD you pretty much have a guarantee that you won't have to buy another motherboard for a few years to get an upgraded cpu... just another + in my mind...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> I guess i just see it like this, as a general recommendation its hard for me to suggest ryzen 1700x over a 8700k in a broad sense unless i know they will never pick up an old title like WoW or GTA 5 etc etc. At 400 bucks the 8700k was not a good deal, but its been under 330 on amazon in the past couple weeks and 299 at microcenter.
> 
> Owning both chips really the only problem i see with the 8700k is temps without a delid are high, but only when shooting for 5ghz. You can tame a 4.8-4.9ghz 8700k with a 240 aio quite easily. But ya they really need to start soldering these things again. Id just like to see AMD continue to sell lots of ryzen 7 chips, im just not sure a slight clock speed bump is going to cut it.



... I just noticed that bit about GTA 5,... no one I know is having issues with GTA 5, well... they also aren't playing on high refresh rate monitors, but I was wondering does your Ryzen rig have issues with it... all I've talked to says it's smooth as butter... I don't have the game...


----------



## Scotty99

Minotaurtoo said:


> ... I just noticed that bit about GTA 5,... no one I know is having issues with GTA 5, well... they also aren't playing on high refresh rate monitors, but I was wondering does your Ryzen rig have issues with it... all I've talked to says it's smooth as butter... I don't have the game...


Its just one of those older titles that plays a ridiculous margin better on intel than amd, same story with MMO's in general. I do have a fast monitor (everyone that games should really, but thats a topic for another thread) but even on 60hz panels ryzen can struggle maintaining 60 fps on older titles, especially mmo's.

PUBG/Fortnite are included in my "mmo" category, same kind of engine limitations where it just really wants a few fast cores. Basically all the popular online PC games.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Its just one of those older titles that plays a ridiculous margin better on intel than amd, same story with MMO's in general. I do have a fast monitor (everyone that games should really, but thats a topic for another thread) but even on 60hz panels ryzen can struggle maintaining 60 fps on older titles, especially mmo's.
> 
> PUBG/Fortnite are included in my "mmo" category, same kind of engine limitations where it just really wants a few fast cores. Basically all the popular online PC games.



I wanted a high refresh rate monitor... but alas the things I do require either 4 1080p monitors 24" or larger arranged in a quad panel plan of some sort or a nice 50" 4K setup... guess which I went with... that being said I don't play FPS games... well not many... mostly driving sims and racing games and given I'm 41 years old and quite used to crappy refresh rates 60hz @ 4k is just fine for me lol... my biggest problem right now is the gpu market... I'm stuck on a fury x which actually is doing ok... I mostly play the games at 1440p or windowed 1080p anyway... dirt series plays great at 4k on it for whatever reason... but it has ram mods and is overclocked as well... I only got it because it came with aio cooler and given my disdain for noise that made sense to me at the time... 

ever used 90% of 16GB ram just multitasking.... I just did lol... just looked down and saw it hit 90%... may need to get 16 more soon... ugh.. ram prices are another issue...


----------



## Scotty99

Im getting close, 37 in may lol. I play a bunch of overwatch and man in that game a fast monitor actually makes you better, surprisingly tho even games you wouldnt think would benefit from fast monitors do. Ya im very curious as to when GPU prices are going to bounce back, from what i hear its not exactly miners causing the issue its more that the new cell phones use the same memory as GPU's.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Im getting close, 37 in may lol. I play a bunch of overwatch and man in that game a fast monitor actually makes you better, surprisingly tho even games you wouldnt think would benefit from fast monitors do. Ya im very curious as to when GPU prices are going to bounce back, from what i hear its not exactly miners causing the issue its more that the new cell phones use the same memory as GPU's.


A UK friend tells me it's because of the memory more than miners... he said that cars coming equipped with more "smart" tech are chewing up more ram than most think... I forget what else he said was chewing it up... but yeah the lack of ddr5 and such is a big hit... oh yeah... I remember, it is also a lack of raw materials at the manufacturing end of memory... he told me that they are not even able to run at full capacity due to shortages of raw materials... so yeah, could be a bit before we get relief from prices... 

I don't get to use my pc much during the week ( I work 10 hrs a day) so the weekend my pc gets a beating trying to keep up with all I want to do... I really need to slow down some , but my main job just doesn't pay enough... what was chewing up my RAM earlier was a batch photo edit job... someone took a bunch of pictures at the wrong exposure setting and wanted me to run them through a photo filter to try to fix them... so I setup a batch job running 14 instances... each running the lovely auto fix option... 25$ for fixing 200 photos doesn't seem to bad... didn't really expect that kind of RAM usage though.


----------



## miklkit

Single thread performance is only important to online fps games. If you don't do those AMD wins in price and performance. And Ryzen's single thread performance is still in the 4790K range anyway. Calling Ryzen bad is calling intel bad too.


----------



## christoph

miklkit said:


> Single thread performance is only important to online fps games. If you don't do those AMD wins in price and performance. And Ryzen's single thread performance is still in the 4790K range anyway. Calling Ryzen bad is calling intel bad too.



oh ell, when you call out the price, AMD wins always, has no fight there cuz when it comes as professional matter, lets say you're a photographer, you edit the photos you take, for the price of a Intel computer you can build 2 Ryzen ones for almost the same price and just do twice the work, or you actually gonna take into account that the Intel ones opens up a raw photo 2,4 or 6 seconds faster?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

christoph said:


> oh ell, when you call out the price, AMD wins always, has no fight there cuz when it comes as professional matter, lets say you're a photographer, you edit the photos you take, for the price of a Intel computer you can build 2 Ryzen ones for almost the same price and just do twice the work, or you actually gonna take into account that the Intel ones opens up a raw photo 2,4 or 6 seconds faster?


never found photo opening time to take even a second.... even on for a 400+ megapixel photo it takes longer to open the photo editing programs than the photo... so I have to call shenanigans on your time estimate. 

Here is one I was asked to work on because of the ram requirements being to high for the guys laptop... he wanted to size it down to fit his screen and do a color mod... no biggie, but it crashed his laptop every time he tried to open it lol... he needed a new laptop bad

http://www.narrowbandimaging.com/incoming/Eta_Carinae_Nebula_1_rdc_tweak.jpg

granted its not raw on this site, but I was working with nasa bitmap image that he give me the link for... don't have link anymore, but still have the image


----------



## SuperZan

That's why I put it the way I do. It's entirely dependent on use-case. Saying that one or the other is always the best choice is always going to be wrong, especially when we take consumer responsibility into the equation. I know many people are fond of the more modern American idea that consumers have no obligation to anything but whoever offers the most for the least, and that's not _wrong_ but it is short-sighted. We're in a duopoly. If we want it to be as healthy as a duopoly can be, we need to support the weaker company when they offer _the same practical experience for our specific use-case_ and carry that over to our recommendations. Recommending that anybody with a 60Hz monitor and no desire to buy a HRR panel always choose Intel over AMD is absurd. You're feeding Intel over theoretical advantages rather than rewarding the company who has brought competition to your use-case.


----------



## Scotty99

Well sure someone with a 60hz panel can get by on a 5 year+ old chip tho too lol. I was completely fine with 60hz for 20 years, that was until i saw the light lol.

Im not even a big gamer, desktop experience alone of high refresh rate is enough to warrant the higher prices imo.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I remember my first experience on a high refresh rate monitor.... was a old style cathode ray tube... and yes it was smoother than any other I had ever seen... but the video cards back then were not ready for it... had better than hd resolution even then... but it took 10000$+ video cards back then to even drive it... guess what high refresh rate was back then... it's a bit of an lol by todays standards


----------



## SuperZan

Of course they could, but people with 60Hz panels upgrade as well. They still make up the majority of the market. Further, unless you play MMO's or e-sports games only, 1440p HRR gaming on a Freesync/Gsync 144Hz panel is smooth and enjoyable. I know that you are all about WoW and e-sports-type games, but whilst that it is a large market, it's not everybody and a large number of the people in that market are still 60Hz gamers. Broad brushes paint broad strokes.


----------



## Scotty99

Minotaurtoo said:


> I remember my first experience on a high refresh rate monitor.... was a old style cathode ray tube... and yes it was smoother than any other I had ever seen... but the video cards back then were not ready for it... had better than hd resolution even then... but it took 10000$+ video cards back then to even drive it... guess what high refresh rate was back then... it's a bit of an lol by todays standards


I honestly cant remember the first one, when was it? My first expensive monitor purchase was some massive (at the time) 17" viewsonic CRT flatscreen that cost me around 400 bucks i think, this was around 2001 or 2002. Im not even sure if it was 1080p or 1680x1050 lol.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

according to what I read on steam, the vast majority are still 1080p 60hz gamers with mid-range cards that would never get any serious increase in fps from 8700k vs 1600


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> I honestly cant remember the first one, when was it? My first expensive monitor purchase was some massive (at the time) 17" viewsonic CRT flatscreen that cost me around 400 bucks i think, this was around 2001 or 2002. Im not even sure if it was 1080p or 1680x1050 lol.


my first was a viewsonic in the late 1990's and it was just over that... can't remember exactly, but it was something by 13xx... @ a whopping 75hz... was being used by the college in their media creation lab... literally had to make reservations to use this pc it was so popular... I think I played doom on it during my time...


----------



## Scotty99

Minotaurtoo said:


> according to what I read on steam, the vast majority are still 1080p 60hz gamers with mid-range cards that would never get any serious increase in fps from 8700k vs 1600


Well ya most people use 60hz monitors, but that is a fault of people spending their money in the wrong spot when building a PC 

I would rather trade my 1060 for a 770 than if you gave me a 1080ti but i had to give up my monitor for a 60hz model. Monitor should be up way higher in peoples priority lists, its the one thing that can drastically improve the experience.


----------



## Scotty99

Minotaurtoo said:


> my first was a viewsonic in the late 1990's and it was just over that... can't remember exactly, but it was something by 13xx... @ a whopping 75hz... was being used by the college in their media creation lab... literally had to make reservations to use this pc it was so popular... I think I played doom on it during my time...


lol nice, mine was unreal tournament running on a server sitting in our dorms closet. Flak cannon OP


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> lol nice, mine was unreal tournament running on a server sitting in our dorms closet. Flak cannon OP


... I just got to wondering what ever happened to viewsonic... I remember they made some awesome monitors back in the day... and some very huge power hungry ones at that, but man did the color look good for crt's

I still play unreal some... it's a little wierd on windows 10, but it works... I have the unreal gold version...


----------



## Scotty99

Ya viewsonic used to be considered the top monitor company, they still do make monitors including some decent 144hz displays but i think most of their business is corporate/industrial type stuff.


----------



## christoph

Minotaurtoo said:


> never found photo opening time to take even a second.... even on for a 400+ megapixel photo it takes longer to open the photo editing programs than the photo... so I have to call shenanigans on your time estimate.
> 
> Here is one I was asked to work on because of the ram requirements being to high for the guys laptop... he wanted to size it down to fit his screen and do a color mod... no biggie, but it crashed his laptop every time he tried to open it lol... he needed a new laptop bad
> 
> http://www.narrowbandimaging.com/incoming/Eta_Carinae_Nebula_1_rdc_tweak.jpg
> 
> granted its not raw on this site, but I was working with nasa bitmap image that he give me the link for... don't have link anymore, but still have the image



oh boy, you didn't even get the point, with not running benchmarks here


----------



## Minotaurtoo

christoph said:


> oh ell, when you call out the price, AMD wins always, has no fight there cuz when it comes as professional matter, lets say you're a photographer, you edit the photos you take, for the price of a Intel computer you can build 2 Ryzen ones for almost the same price and just do twice the work, or you actually gonna take into account that the Intel ones opens up a raw photo 2,4 or 6 seconds faster?





christoph said:


> oh boy, you didn't even get the point, with not running benchmarks here


ok... then why did you bring up the "open an image 2, 4, or 6 seconds faster" argument? isn't that a benchmark of sorts? Just saying you can't call heads and tails on a coin toss, pick one... either benchmarks count or they don't... real life uses either count or they don't.

edit: maybe it's because it's 3:37 in the morning, but honestly I can't remember or find in the last 3 pages where you said anything about benchmarks in this thread :headscrat Scotty made a comment about amd looking good on paper, but not living up to it in real life...etc but when did you do it? My whole response here may be out of place lol.

Seriously though, benchmarks have a place... but real life uses are important, that's why I responded to your post about the photo opening... Just don't want misleading info being spread around....


----------



## VeritronX

I don't see how it makes so much sense to recommend an 8700K over a 1700 when the 1700 is actually competing with the 8600K on cost and is cheaper when you include the cost of the motherboards. The 8700K is a more expensive chip that isn't faster in everything, and needs more expensive motherboards too.

People still think highly of overclocked Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge systems.. but the 8 core Ivy Bridge E chip at 4.6Ghz 1.4v is slower than a 3.9-4Ghz 1700.


----------



## DaveLT

Zero4549 said:


> I've got a 1700 in a msi Mortar Arctic with 32gb of Trident Z DDR4 3200MHz CAS14.
> 
> Running stock across the board, because I frankly can't be bothered to tinker with it yet since that means downtime and there's literally nothing I can throw at it that it doesn't handle with ease. The system is used as a headless 24/7 gameserver, and I've tossed a GPU I had lying around in there to do some mining, because why not have the system pay for its own upkeep?
> 
> Its been running since, oh... August? Nice and stable, all the games hosted on it run perfectly, and it is generally a joy to work with. My only issues are that on the rare occasion that I need to reboot for an important update, the system always double-posts. It is never a problem, but it is an incredibly light annoyance. Also, the stock coolers for the 1700 and the vega 64 that is also in there, are just a tad whiny (but really, what can one expect from stock aircooling on 24/7 100% load? All things considered it is actually pretty quiet, I just wish it wasn't so high pitched).


I found that double posting is actually a consequence of AM4 Memory training being left on auto. Disable it and you're good.  (For record my Z170 also double posts everytime)



SuperZan said:


> Of course they could, but people with 60Hz panels upgrade as well. They still make up the majority of the market. Further, unless you play MMO's or e-sports games only, 1440p HRR gaming on a Freesync/Gsync 144Hz panel is smooth and enjoyable. I know that you are all about WoW and e-sports-type games, but whilst that it is a large market, it's not everybody and a large number of the people in that market are still 60Hz gamers. Broad brushes paint broad strokes.


All this talk about Ryzen being incapable of HRR is absolutely overexaggerating. I've been an fps player for a long time and moving to Ryzen actually improved my general usage case compared to a 6700K and while gaming I will get well over 100fps at settings where my 1070 is less of a matter. Nobody buys a 1080ti just to do 144 aren't they gonna to? And if you wanna talk about future proofing, Ryzen has a lead at 4K gaming as opposed to 1080p. (Aside from the fact that without the risky manuever of delidding my 6700K it would run like a pancake griddler)

Yes. Whoever buys a 8700k to play 1080 is either not very smart or falling for marketing hype.


----------



## christoph

Minotaurtoo said:


> ok... then why did you bring up the "open an image 2, 4, or 6 seconds faster" argument? isn't that a benchmark of sorts? Just saying you can't call heads and tails on a coin toss, pick one... either benchmarks count or they don't... real life uses either count or they don't.
> 
> edit: maybe it's because it's 3:37 in the morning, but honestly I can't remember or find in the last 3 pages where you said anything about benchmarks in this thread :headscrat Scotty made a comment about amd looking good on paper, but not living up to it in real life...etc but when did you do it? My whole response here may be out of place lol.
> 
> Seriously though, benchmarks have a place... but real life uses are important, that's why I responded to your post about the photo opening... Just don't want misleading info being spread around....


forget it


----------



## miklkit

But but but.....AMD! You will never convince those people. 



My Zen does videos at about 1gb per minute. Plenty fast enough for me.


----------



## Zero4549

DaveLT said:


> I found that double posting is actually a consequence of AM4 Memory training being left on auto. Disable it and you're good.  (For record my Z170 also double posts everytime)


Thanks bud! I'll give it a shot next time I'm scheduled for a reboot.


----------



## abso

Is a big vdroop normal on Ryzen? My 1700X @ 4Ghz rund with 1.319V on idle. On 100% load (IBT) my voltage drops to 1.281V. I'm using a STRIX X370-F and LLC 3. I used HWinfo to read Voltages.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody know ((or have)) if this kit would be an issue on the C6H or Strix B350-I
F4-3600C17D-32GTZR

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17d-32gtzr

I want it more on the itx board than the C6H as i just want to downsize my rig more


----------



## Anty

abso said:


> Is a big vdroop normal on Ryzen? My 1700X @ 4Ghz rund with 1.319V on idle. On 100% load (IBT) my voltage drops to 1.281V. I'm using a STRIX X370-F and LLC 3. I used HWinfo to read Voltages.


Vdroop is similar on C6H and changing LLC to higher settings does not seem to fix it.


----------



## Neoony

abso said:


> Is a big vdroop normal on Ryzen? My 1700X @ 4Ghz rund with 1.319V on idle. On 100% load (IBT) my voltage drops to 1.281V. I'm using a STRIX X370-F and LLC 3. I used HWinfo to read Voltages.


Yep, normal.


----------



## hurricane28

Anty said:


> Vdroop is similar on C6H and changing LLC to higher settings does not seem to fix it.


You know that readings via software are way off, we discussed this in the CH6 thread many times..

That being said, LLC level3 seems to be the only setting for me to overclock. Level 2 indeed has ridiculous vdroop which causes instability. Asus or AMD messed something up with new BIOS's unfortunately.


----------



## Anty

My software reading are OK 
Checked with multimeter.


----------



## hurricane28

Anty said:


> My software reading are OK
> Checked with multimeter.


OK means 30-40Mv difference?


----------



## Anty

statistically (avg) less than 22mV sensors resolution


----------



## DaveLT

Anty said:


> My software reading are OK
> Checked with multimeter.


Keep in mind that very basic DMM have up to a few % of inaccuracy at lower ranges of the volt scale and that can translate to say, 1.01v to 0.99v reading accuracy and even then it's +-5 on the LSD


----------



## Anty

I know - that's why use 2000mV range so you can ignore LSD and reading is closer to reality then on higher ranges. It is also possible that DMM has same offset as sensors (unlikely tho) 
My point is if I read sensors I can assume measured voltage will be in tolerance level. So there is no case sensors will show 1.300 and measured voltage will be 1.400 (if it is 1.28 or 1.32 doesn't really matter). You just tune for stability not absolute voltages.


----------



## sakae48

Anty said:


> I know - that's why use 2000mV range so you can ignore LSD and reading is closer to reality then on higher ranges. It is also possible that DMM has same offset as sensors (unlikely tho)
> My point is if I read sensors I can assume measured voltage will be in tolerance level. So there is no case sensors will show 1.300 and measured voltage will be 1.400 (if it is 1.28 or 1.32 doesn't really matter). You just tune for stability not absolute voltages.


absolute voltage shouldn't be ignored either. you could degrade or even fry the device if you exceed the absolute maximum voltage. let's say your abs. max voltage is 3.3V, your software reads 3.3V, yet the actual voltage is 3.4V. you're compromising the device longevity just because of that .1V difference. it does works, but you're overloaded the device especially to a precision devices like processors

stability provides you steady performance while working on SOAR provides you longevity


----------



## Anty

I'm not even close to max absolute ratings and not going there. 
1.31 on CPU leaves plenty of space


----------



## sakae48

you're missing my point there. my point is : absolute voltage can't be ignored. offset could result a damage. it might be fine on you but might not be fine on me. 

"You just tune for stability not absolute voltages."

tune for stability is true but again, don't dismiss the absolute voltage. i've been there. trusting the software reading too much and ended degrading my chip way too fast


----------



## Anty

I see what you mean. My point in "absolute" is if somebody gonna say "you need to set 1.312 on CPU to have it stable" it is meaningless. 
If you set 1.4 or above ou are entering thin ice anyway (LLC overshots are so short that sensors will not show them).


----------



## sakae48

Anty said:


> I see what you mean. My point in "absolute" is if somebody gonna say "you need to set 1.312 on CPU to have it stable" it is meaningless.
> If you set 1.4 or above ou are entering thin ice anyway (LLC overshots are so short that sensors will not show them).


ah, i got it.. yes, you're right. none of those chips are identical. thus, there's no exact point how much voltage will be needed to reach specific frequency


----------



## Minotaurtoo

one thing to note too is that due to differences in how motherboards are made and resistance in the circuit, the voltage you measure may not be accurate either... although software derived values can be the result of a bug or even a bad reading... the best thing to do in my opinion is find out from AMD/Intel (can be done in bios sometimes when auto oc is off) what the default voltages are for these chips then disable all auto overclocking and check voltage via software at idle... if it is comparable with default voltages then you can comfortably assume that it's accurate... if not all bets are off... another option is to do as I tend to do and observe stock boost clock voltages and make sure not to exceed them... but this can get you into trouble as single core boost voltages can be quite excessive.

Just my two cents : ) never burnt a chip and pushed many to the limit this way... not to say that I won't burn this one lol...


----------



## polkfan

*lol*



Scotty99 said:


> Well sure someone with a 60hz panel can get by on a 5 year+ old chip tho too lol. I was completely fine with 60hz for 20 years, that was until i saw the light lol.
> 
> Im not even a big gamer, desktop experience alone of high refresh rate is enough to warrant the higher prices imo.


People on these fourms tried telling you 100 times that ram frequency matters a lot with ryzen in terms of high frame rates on GPU's like a 1080+

I own a 144hz monitor Ryzen in on par with haswell which in itself is pretty decent. 

How bout those temps lol my 4790K would run at like 65C just playing GTA5 on a Kraken X61 same setup with ryzen doesn't even hit 45C. Now i own a Corsair H150i and i can't even get a stock 1700 to go above 40C in games. Hell i could push this chip to 1.45V and i bet temps would still be lower then it was with haswell and i hear recent intel chips are no different. 

Now i'm not saying i wouldn't pick a 8700K over a 1800X but come on dude in modern games Ryzen offers a good 90-110 fps in AAA games.


----------



## polkfan

VeritronX said:


> I don't see how it makes so much sense to recommend an 8700K over a 1700 when the 1700 is actually competing with the 8600K on cost and is cheaper when you include the cost of the motherboards. The 8700K is a more expensive chip that isn't faster in everything, and needs more expensive motherboards too.
> 
> People still think highly of overclocked Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge systems.. but the 8 core Ivy Bridge E chip at 4.6Ghz 1.4v is slower than a 3.9-4Ghz 1700.


You speak the truth for most people a OC sandy is more then enough and Ryzen offers the same single threaded performance with 4 more cores more games are using 6 cores if not most games now a days.


----------



## MrPerforations

i found myself looking up "how to kill your pc and make it look like an accident?", i cant find any info, please help?
it has really good stress free operation abilities.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

MrPerforations said:


> i found myself looking up "how to kill your pc and make it look like an accident?", i cant find any info, please help?
> it has really good stress free operation abilities.


I nearly spit coffee on my keyboard when I read this... I only have one question.... why?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

polkfan said:


> You speak the truth for most people a OC sandy is more then enough and Ryzen offers the same single threaded performance with 4 more cores more games are using 6 cores if not most games now a days.



You are right in there..

This is a testament of that

AC Origins 8700K vs 8600K, i just turned HT off on my 8700K which would be a 8600K.

that test the cpu was pegged at 90-99% 2/3 of the benchmark at 1080P Look at the green vs the 8700K with HT which is the lower line i did both tests back to back first 8700K then turned off HT did it again. That benchmark shows the last run and compare it to the new one.


To me thats a no no in my book no matter how fast it is...


----------



## erso44

I tried new Bios and it´s stable on MSI x370 gaming carbon pro with Ryzen 7 1700 at 3.9ghz on 1.385V and with 3200 MHZ RAM (corsair)

ups: wrong thread. sry


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz said:


> Somebody know ((or have)) if this kit would be an issue on the C6H or Strix B350-I
> F4-3600C17D-32GTZR
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17d-32gtzr
> 
> I want it more on the itx board than the C6H as i just want to downsize my rig more


cant do stock 3600 i got os/bios corruption trying to boot on XMP profile but so far i accomplish this on the Strix B350-I very nice if you ask me


----------



## DaveLT

Got my NVMe SSD in for my ryzen rig! (It's a 512GB Samsung PM981)

things I had to do :
Install Samsung's NVMe driver because windows driver gives very poor write performance and generally 4K as well...


----------



## miklkit

MrPerforations said:


> i found myself looking up "how to kill your pc and make it look like an accident?", i cant find any info, please help?
> it has really good stress free operation abilities.





Simulated lightning strike?


----------



## MrPerforations

erso44 said:


> I tried new Bios and it´s stable on MSI x370 gaming carbon pro with Ryzen 7 1700 at 3.9ghz on 1.385V and with 3200 MHZ RAM (corsair)
> 
> ups: wrong thread. sry


so its my system , thank you, it not everyone's 1700, which leaves mine....



miklkit said:


> Simulated lightning strike?


hmm, might accidently store it in the shower for a while and say the roof leaked.



Minotaurtoo said:


> I nearly spit coffee on my keyboard when I read this... I only have one question.... why?


because I have had a year of no off set voltage for overclocking, which has me having the system running at stock for a year, I update the bios and the system is now unstable at stock.
I wait for new bios and I still have the same problem.

I brought a cheap Chinese mech keyboard the other day, two of the keys don't work.

I'm totally feed up with fixing pc stuff, I cant even think about it any more.

I disabled cool and quiet in bios and then ran ibt v2 it and managed to get 1700mhz out of it under load, its a very ill pc.

run memtest, two pass ok, I would run more but I don't have bsods but I have stalling under load.

I just did the reformat of the drive to see if the os needed to install under new bios, ut no luck. 500gb worth of dl lost and I don't know yet what files I lost.



interesting fact I did find today was that if you build a raid array and you strip say 256kb, I read that you should format the drive in windows to the same size as the strips (default file allocation is 4096) that should make it optimal, no idea if this works, but that was what made computers worth having today, I'm so happy I found that out.....


----------



## polkfan

MrPerforations said:


> so its my system , thank you, it not everyone's 1700, which leaves mine....
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, might accidently store it in the shower for a while and say the roof leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> because I have had a year of no off set voltage for overclocking, which has me having the system running at stock for a year, I update the bios and the system is now unstable at stock.
> I wait for new bios and I still have the same problem.
> 
> I brought a cheap Chinese mech keyboard the other day, two of the keys don't work.
> 
> I'm totally feed up with fixing pc stuff, I cant even think about it any more.
> 
> I disabled cool and quiet in bios and then ran ibt v2 it and managed to get 1700mhz out of it under load, its a very ill pc.
> 
> run memtest, two pass ok, I would run more but I don't have bsods but I have stalling under load.
> 
> I just did the reformat of the drive to see if the os needed to install under new bios, ut no luck. 500gb worth of dl lost and I don't know yet what files I lost.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting fact I did find today was that if you build a raid array and you strip say 256kb, I read that you should format the drive in windows to the same size as the strips (default file allocation is 4096) that should make it optimal, no idea if this works, but that was what made computers worth having today, I'm so happy I found that out.....


I just had to fix my machine from a terrible AIO leak that i suspect my older brother did on purpose so i'm out 600$ i know how it is to want to give up lol


----------



## MrPerforations

ouch, sorry to hear that man did it arch out? and pop? or just get wet please?
the water should do no damage at all, that's why I picked shower over lightning. once it dries out even with normal tap water, most normal pc's will continue to function, I even had one tat was on fire and still worked while it burned.
which proves pc handle water and fire better than software updates.

just noticed, what is a "normal" pc?
I know mines very "special"


----------



## polkfan

MrPerforations said:


> ouch, sorry to hear that man did it arch out? and pop? or just get wet please?
> the water should do no damage at all, that's why I picked shower over lightning. once it dries out even with normal tap water, most normal pc's will continue to function, I even had one tat was on fire and still worked while it burned.
> which proves pc handle water and fire better than software updates.
> 
> just noticed, what is a "normal" pc?
> I know mines very "special"


Well i found out by checking my logs since i saw that my PC shut off at 6:25PM and mysteriously turned back on at 6:52PM i say mysteriously as i know it was him that little $hiT anyways my GPU survived and my CPU and ram but my motherboard i'm sure is toast so i just bought another one and my Corsair power supply went too. I was not their so sadly all you can do is test the parts individually least that's what i did i was extremely happy my 1080 survived 

I posted links to Linustechtips without telling the users what happen i wanted to see what they thought and yeah most of them said it looked like psychical damage since my brother was denying he did it. Anyways family issues


----------



## miklkit

What motherboard are you using? Even my Biostar runs way better than that.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

anyone else played with the custom user titles yet? I admit I was at a loss for what to put lol..... on another note... due to crappy gpu performance of fury x and extraordinary cpu performance of Ryzen, I took off my overclock for now.... maybe if gpu prices come down to where I can afford one where it actually matters I'll clock back up.... of coarse for whatever reason this board puts an overclock all its own even at default settings...


----------



## MrPerforations

...wont let me edit anymore.......


----------



## MrPerforations

amd forum info...Welcome! 
Welcome to the AMD Community!

If you post a support request here, you reduce the chance of getting an answer.So do yourself a favor and put your question in the right place.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
I am currently looking at a ryzen Itx build.
Between the Asrock Fatal1ty A 350 Gaming and the Biostar Raving X370GTN, what is the best board?
I am looking to either a 1700 or 1600 and a 3200 cl14 memory kit.
What board would offer the most stability and performance?
Any know issues with either of them?

Thank you.
Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## zGunBLADEz

man this is just sad

https://videocardz.com/75571/asrock-fatal1ty-msi-mini-itx-motherboards-pictured


----------



## hurricane28

Yes it is... 

Time to swish over to Intel than?


----------



## os2wiz

hurricane28 said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> Time to swish over to Intel than?



Are you kidding????


----------



## hurricane28

os2wiz said:


> Are you kidding????


Hey oz, how you doing man? Long time no see. 

Of course i am kidding lol. I would never switch to Intel.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

They didnt learn nothing about vrm issues they even read this forums ?


----------



## DaveLT

JayR88 said:


> I think it would be fun to play around with though and probably easier to cool.


easier to cool??

I got a R5 2400G on the wraith stealth and it never broke 70c at 4GHz and 1500MHz GPU!


----------



## polkfan

DaveLT said:


> easier to cool??
> 
> I got a R5 2400G on the wraith stealth and it never broke 70c at 4GHz and 1500MHz GPU!



I was confused by that too haha intel's latest parts run hot unless you delid them.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

polkfan said:


> I was confused by that too haha intel's latest parts run hot unless you delid them.


That dont help them either. The 8700k delidded with 1.45v still hot as hell lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wow this topic is almost dead it would be worst after ryzen 2
in the meantime i bought 2 boards and sold my MSI Mortar Artic to a friend.

Im loving this ITX board so far shes a beast. Have a couple of quirks but they are done for.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

zGunBLADEz said:


> wow this topic is almost dead it would be worst after ryzen 2
> in the meantime i bought 2 boards and sold my MSI Mortar Artic to a friend.
> 
> Im loving this ITX board so far shes a beast. Have a couple of quirks but they are done for.


nice... best I've been able to get is 4.025ghz and 1822 cb points... but mines a 1700 non x so guess it's to be expected... everyone said I'd regret going B350 micro atx, but so far no complaints... ASUS's TUF line so far has never disappointed me though.


----------



## tekjunkie28

polkfan said:


> You speak the truth for most people a OC sandy is more then enough and Ryzen offers the same single threaded performance with 4 more cores more games are using 6 cores if not most games now a days.


Let me throw a wrench in this mess by saying that I have been doing some serious thinking for a while. When these websites review these processors for gaming do they install anything like what most consumers would?

My 4 core 4670k is maxed out in several titles and no one seems to take into account other software.

I have this going on normally..
-youtube or twitch going on 2nd monitor
-antiviris 
-razor mouse software 
-corsair keyboard software 
-corsair AIO water cooling software 
-steam
-additional websites (sometimes)
-sometimes running temp monitoring software 


Another interesting this to note is that when I built 2 PCs for work I brough them home to install windows and tweak them how we needed them. I had some extra time and played around with them. They had Ryzen 2400G with 2400mhz 8gb ram and asrock a320m motherboard. My 4670k would stay between 30 and 50% when doing a download speed test and the test topped out at 180Mbps. Same tests on Ryzen only yielded 10% usage on processor at max. 

WHY? Is my Intel just that old and slow?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

Scotty99 said:


> Well sure someone with a 60hz panel can get by on a 5 year+ old chip tho too lol. I was completely fine with 60hz for 20 years, that was until i saw the light lol.
> 
> Im not even a big gamer, desktop experience alone of high refresh rate is enough to warrant the higher prices imo.


FWIW I get 80-100 FPS on pubg with a 4670 and gtx 1070

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty99

tekjunkie28 said:


> FWIW I get 80-100 FPS on pubg with a 4670 and gtx 1070
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ryzen is not an upgrade for a 4690k for games, not yet at least. Its not only that ryzen is behind in clockspeeds, some games just prefer the intel architecture and beyond that some games are written with an intel compiler (not sure how common it is nowadays, older games mostly) where ryzen's IPC wont be able to live up to its full potential.

AMD has good hardware, most of the problem is the ecosystem it lives in.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Ryzen is not an upgrade for a 4690k for games, not yet at least. Its not only that ryzen is behind in clockspeeds, some games just prefer the intel architecture and beyond that some games are written with an intel compiler (not sure how common it is nowadays, older games mostly) where ryzen's IPC wont be able to live up to its full potential.
> 
> *AMD has good hardware, most of the problem is the ecosystem it lives in*.


+1 to this.... Even FX wasn't that awful even though at stock it was lol... but tuned in properly on some software a Vishera could match a 2600k... All Ryzen needs is good memory to do well clock for clock against even coffee lake.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Ryzen is not an upgrade for a 4690k for games, not yet at least. Its not only that ryzen is behind in clockspeeds, some games just prefer the intel architecture and beyond that some games are written with an intel compiler (not sure how common it is nowadays, older games mostly) where ryzen's IPC wont be able to live up to its full potential.
> 
> AMD has good hardware, most of the problem is the ecosystem it lives in.


Try running AC origins or any AC as a matter of fact on that cpu you will see whats good XD


----------



## Scotty99

zGunBLADEz said:


> Try running AC origins or any AC as a matter of fact on that cpu you will see whats good XD


Fair enough, now go play WoW lol. A 30 dollar g3258 when overclocked will beat a 400 dollar 1800x. You will find IPC trumping cores in most games on the market, time will tell on how well games can optimize out and how many cores are really beneficial. I think some games simply are limited in their design, mmo's and battle royale type games are always going to favor IPC and clockspeed.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Fair enough, now go play WoW lol. A 30 dollar g3258 when overclocked will beat a 400 dollar 1800x. You will find IPC trumping cores in most games on the market, time will tell on how well games can optimize out and how many cores are really beneficial. I think some games simply are limited in their design, mmo's and battle royale type games are always going to favor IPC and clockspeed.


Go look back in this topic benchs of me running rotr and gta5 and getting similar or better perf than those 7700K with 5ghz lol


----------



## Scotty99

zGunBLADEz said:


> Go look back in this topic benchs of me running rotr and gta5 and getting similar or better perf than those 7700K with 5ghz lol


Gonna call big time BS on that. Ive never played ROTR but i know for a fact a 5.0ghz 7700k will walk the floor with any ryzen chip by a substantial margin in GTA 5. Again there are exceptions like your AC origins or maybe even watch dogs, but those are exactly that.....exceptions.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Gonna call big time BS on that. Ive never played ROTR but i know for a fact a 5.0ghz 7700k will walk the floor with any ryzen chip by a substantial margin in GTA 5. Again there are exceptions like your AC origins or maybe even watch dogs, but those are exactly that.....exceptions.


Look for the benches they are here in this very topic lol


----------



## Scotty99

zGunBLADEz said:


> Look for the benches they are here in this very topic lol


So ill just take the word of a random on a forum over the dozens of tech outlets who have benched ryzen vs a 5.0ghz 7700k in GTA 5? 

I mean you do understand the absurdity of your claims right?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Yt4vSZKVk#t=4m46s
> 
> ROTR results with (i assume) XMP sub timings:
> 
> 1700x=12 fps gain from 2133 to 3200
> 7700k=23 fps gain from 2133 to 3600 (20 fps gain from 2133 to 3200, fair bit amount more than AMD had)
> 
> So taking the 1700x results that linus's crew got, cuckos effectively found 44 extra fps going from xmp 3200 to optimized 3433.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the clukos conspiracy lol
> how you explain my ROTR benchie?
> 1800x btw XD
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)wait wait a live video i did on aug 15, dont mind my spanish XD


Oh wait i forgot we have this discussion before didnt we XD
Now its even worst lol


----------



## Scotty99

If you actually believe that guy found 44 fps by tweaking sub timings i dont know what to say lol. Also your claim was that your ryzen chip was surpassing a 5.0ghz 7700k in GTA 5, the more likely conclusion is you looked at a benchmark of a amd 760k or something haha.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> If you actually believe that guy found 44 fps by tweaking sub timings i dont know what to say lol. Also your claim was that your ryzen chip was surpassing a 5.0ghz 7700k in GTA 5, the more likely conclusion is you looked at a benchmark of a amd 760k or something haha.


Btw THATS MY VIDEO i made XD

Ok bro wathever lol go browser the benchmarking section in here too look for me and clukos

heres some of my submissions bcuz im so amd biased
http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...pu-fire-strike-top-30-a-212.html#post26937481

paid with MY OWN MONEY no bias here


----------



## Scotty99

zGunBLADEz said:


> Ok bro wathever lol go browser the benchmarking section in here too look for me and clukos
> 
> heres some of my submissions bcuz im so amd biased
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...pu-fire-strike-top-30-a-212.html#post26937481
> 
> paid with MY OWN MONEY no bias here



Yes you two have the fastest AMD chips on the planet, in fact they are so fast they have magically surpassed not only kaby lake IPC but also clockspeeds.

Do you not get what we are talking about here?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Yes you two have the fastest AMD chips on the planet, in fact they are so fast they have magically surpassed not only kaby lake IPC but also clockspeeds.
> 
> Do you not get what we are talking about here?


I didnt surpassed i tweaked my system theres 2 different things.

WHAT YOU WOULD SEE in ur crappy websites linus, the other abnormal guy jays2cents or whoever you want to mention is lego put systems together and go go go


----------



## Scotty99

zGunBLADEz said:


> I didnt surpassed i tweaked my system theres 2 different things.
> 
> WHAT YOU WOULD SEE in ur crappy websites linus, the other abnormal guy jays2cents or whoever you want to mention is lego put systems together and go go go


No you are literally claiming your CPU is faster than a 5ghz 7700k lol.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> No you are literally claiming your CPU is faster than a 5ghz 7700k lol.



That those stock ones just clocked to 5ghz yes it is on 1080P or cpu bound scenarios theres proof i have put all over this forum simple as that.


----------



## Scotty99

zGunBLADEz said:


> That those stock ones just clocked to 5ghz yes it is on 1080P or cpu bound scenarios theres proof i have put all over this forum simple as that.


Maybe you should get in contact with the engineers over at AMD, you got some real skills it seems.

Anyways i just remembered why i stopped posting in AMD threads, have a good one bud.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Maybe you should get in contact with the engineers over at AMD, you got some real skills it seems.
> 
> Anyways i just remembered why i stopped posting in AMD threads, have a good one bud.


Have a good one

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25575103?


----------



## Clukos

Scotty99 said:


> Maybe you should get in contact with the engineers over at AMD, you got some real skills it seems.
> 
> Anyways i just remembered why i stopped posting in AMD threads, have a good one bud.



You stopped posting to AMD threads (although you didn't, really) because you are ignorant, know next to nothing about CPUs, memory, and CPU bound game scenarios and you are not even willing to listen and re-evaluate _what you think you know_ even when provided with perfectly reasonable scenarios and examples.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Clukos said:


> You stopped posting to AMD threads (although you didn't, really) because you are ignorant, know next to nothing about CPUs, memory, and CPU bound game scenarios and you are not even willing to listen and re-evaluate _what you think you know_ even when provided with perfectly reasonable scenarios and examples.


I don't even bother with him anymore. Not worth the time. I just picture him as the WOW guy from south park, but with cigarettes, and ash everywhere.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I find it funny, they come and quote this "reputable" websites or "hear say" which dont even do proper testing to begin with they are laughable at best. I could do benchmarks, live videos, show them i own both systems that i paid with my own money and they are so blind and fanboy-ism to the teeth that they dont want to see the truth.

Results are not even close on what i experience on my setups.
Put it like that, im not missing nothing on cpu bound scenarios in my 1800X vs my 8700K the way they are setup, im always gpu bound so is even better.

I can tell you something amd fans/users are always saying and they are not lying about it.

AMD multi tasking is miles ahead of intels.. I cannot even use affinity while on os on my 8700k without catastrophic results its just BAD period lol better leave at it is. 
God forbid you do something else while stress testing on the intel you would lag behind like no tomorrow.


----------



## Scotty99

Listen i have no doubt tweaking memory can make a difference in some games, but its not going to push a ryzen OVER the performance of a 5ghz 8700k.

The reason i have a problem with people like yourselves is you give others the wrong idea, they think they can just go out and buy samsung ram and get massive performance improvements over stock, and that simply is not the case.

Cluckos, the problem with your assessment is these are not reasonable scenarios lol. You claimed to have found 44 fps going from xmp timings on 3200 memory to tweaked subtimings on 3466, that just is not possible in any game on the planet. Gunbladez claims to have surpassed a 5.0ghz 7700k in GTA5, a game that clearly has an affinity for intel CPU's and IPC.

I dont know if you guys are trolls or actually believe these results you claim to be getting, its really an odd deal.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Listen i have no doubt tweaking memory can make a difference in some games, but its not going to push a ryzen OVER the performance of a 5ghz 8700k.
> 
> The reason i have a problem with people like yourselves is you give others the wrong idea, they think they can just go out and buy samsung ram and get massive performance improvements over stock, and that simply is not the case.
> 
> Cluckos, the problem with your assessment is these are not reasonable scenarios lol. You claimed to have found 44 fps going from xmp timings on 3200 memory to tweaked subtimings on 3466, that just is not possible in any game on the planet. Gunbladez claims to have surpassed a 5.0ghz 7700k in GTA5, a game that clearly has an affinity for intel CPU's and IPC.
> 
> I dont know if you guys are trolls or actually believe these results you claim to be getting, its really an odd deal.




intel "ipc" its on the MHZ and chipset advantage not this magically IPC growth during the years that has made the industry believe.

I find VERY VERY funny that my 8700k at the same mhz as a my 1800x its like 10points ahead of my ryzen on CineBench single score

but i made this up too??

Intel has been selling me and you and everybody else the same crap with just minor tweaks and advantages


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Explain this to me, BOTH ARE MY RIGS not grabbed from SOME RANDOM DUDE like you are implying


----------



## Scotty99

You seem to have missed the part about having an affinity for intel CPU's.

I did a test in WoW with a 3.8ghz 1700 and a 3.8ghz 8700k and the intel part scored 30+% higher at the same clockspeed. I even made a thread on this asking how this was possible, turns out WoW uses an intel compiler which seems to be what makes up most of that difference. 

I am sure you could replicate this in other games as well, lock both CPU's to match clockspeeds and you will find the intel part scoring higher than tests like cinebench would indicate they should.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You dont understand how this stuff WORKS... When you have 1080P for example and you are playing a cpu bound game and the gpu like lets say 50% usage bcuz is cpu bound

whatever tweak you do to fix this cpu bottleneck can give you 40-50 80fps and still have the gpu below 99% usage.

its not the same having 120fps avg and tweak ur system on a cpu bound game and net 50fps more pretty pretty easy, that gain on a gpu bottleneck its 0 to none, thats why you think its impossible but no its not on cpu bottlenecks gains like that are very easy to obtain with ram tweaks.


and wow really? like REALLY REALLY>??


----------



## Scotty99

No i think its the other way around here bub lol. The results i was getting is at 1440p, resolution does not matter in WoW the bottleneck is always the cpu. WoW is the penultimate example of a game that needs CPU over GPU, you could have a gtx 1050 (non ti) and get the same fps as a 1080ti on a system with the same CPU.

This is going to be the same story in other MMO's, and possibly very popular games like pubg or fortnite (going to test once i get my g3258). There is more to the story than just IPC clearly, some games just desire an intel CPU and that is a problem for AMD.

Whats with your edit? WoW has over 5 million people playing it, its one of the most popular PC games on the planet and in fact is about to get much much more popular with the release of WoW classic and their new expansion. Do you think more people play assassins creed or WoW?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> No i think its the other way around here bub lol. The results i was getting is at 1440p, resolution does not matter in WoW the bottleneck is always the cpu. WoW is the penultimate example of a game that needs CPU over GPU, you could have a gtx 1050 (non ti) and get the same fps as a 1080ti on a system with the same CPU.
> 
> This is going to be the same story in other MMO's, and possibly very popular games like pubg or fortnite (going to test once i get my g3258). There is more to the story than just IPC clearly, some games just desire an intel CPU and that is a problem for AMD.
> 
> Whats with your edit? WoW has over 5 million people playing it, its one of the most popular PC games on the planet and in fact is about to get much much more popular with the release of WoW classic and their new expansion. Do you think more people play assassins creed or WoW?


Also put ashes of singularity cpu exclusive benches in here you can look those as well


----------



## Scotty99

Here is the thing, both intel and AMD play new games quite well, they are within ~10-20% of each other usually. Problem is that a lot of the really good games on the market (and the ones that people actually play) are older games that are optimized to not only run on quad cores, but also dual cores. In this scenario intel is really the only choice, in these games a 4 year old dual core when overclocked is going to beat the performance of amd's consumer flagship costing 400 dollars.

These games aren't going away either, in fact new games continue to release that favor ipc/clockspeed over cores. I am not intimately familiar with battle royale games (pubg fortnite etc) but from what i understand they are very similar to how mmo's function in the coding department, no matter how advanced the engines get a lot of the work needs to be done on 1-2 cores. Fortnite has actually surpassed league of legends in the past couple months to be he most popular game on twitch and i see no end in sight for this genre, apparently even blizzard has one in the works.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

If you are buying a cpu with multi cores like ryzen or intel on mind to only play games that are a decades old and just that theres something we are not doing right i add to that. I would not spend that money for that purpose if it gets to that.


----------



## DaveLT

Scotty99 said:


> Ryzen is not an upgrade for a 4690k for games, not yet at least. Its not only that ryzen is behind in clockspeeds, some games just prefer the intel architecture and beyond that some games are written with an intel compiler (not sure how common it is nowadays, older games mostly) where ryzen's IPC wont be able to live up to its full potential.
> 
> AMD has good hardware, most of the problem is the ecosystem it lives in.


Wait... 4690k is not ahead of 2400G.



Scotty99 said:


> Fair enough, now go play WoW lol. A 30 dollar g3258 when overclocked will beat a 400 dollar 1800x. You will find IPC trumping cores in most games on the market, time will tell on how well games can optimize out and how many cores are really beneficial. I think some games simply are limited in their design, mmo's and battle royale type games are always going to favor IPC and clockspeed.


G3258 is a haswell so it doesn't have more IPC but then again, Ryzen does have more IPC with the right compiler. When something is high core count and the application demands less the OS can start bouncing around thread to thread. I noticed that with a E5 2698 V3 in 2016...

Performance was at best awful. Even when it was at 3GHz it got its butt handed to it by a G3258 in single thread like really drastically

Do you know anything?

EDIT : looks like you don't.



zGunBLADEz said:


> I find it funny, they come and quote this "reputable" websites or "hear say" which dont even do proper testing to begin with they are laughable at best. I could do benchmarks, live videos, show them i own both systems that i paid with my own money and they are so blind and fanboy-ism to the teeth that they dont want to see the truth.
> 
> Results are not even close on what i experience on my setups.
> Put it like that, im not missing nothing on cpu bound scenarios in my 1800X vs my 8700K the way they are setup, im always gpu bound so is even better.
> 
> I can tell you something amd fans/users are always saying and they are not lying about it.
> 
> AMD multi tasking is miles ahead of intels.. I cannot even use affinity while on os on my 8700k without catastrophic results its just BAD period lol better leave at it is.
> God forbid you do something else while stress testing on the intel you would lag behind like no tomorrow.


+1!
I know my 7700k is not exactly a octa core or even hexa core but stress testing on the 7700k brought it to its knees... Meanwhile 1600 test system could do stress tests and still run another program. and that includes the 2400G as well.


----------



## Scotty99

A 4690k is definitely ahead of a 2400g when overclocked, a g3258 (same architecture) will also beat a 1800x when overclocked to 4.7-4.8ghz in titles that cant make use of the extra threads ryzen offers.

Yes a 30 dollar cpu will get more FPS in a game like wow than a 400 dollar 1800x will, and i intend to show this when i find a motherboard for my pentium


----------



## SuperZan

We've been over this a billion times. Blizzard games and games from 2005 are always going to favour one or two cores and Blizzard games have always had a particular Intel preference. In neither case will a 40GHz i5 or a 4GHz Ryzen chip display perceivable differences at 60Hz. At 1080p 144Hz+ you'll notice a significant bit of performance from a 5GHz Kaby Lake chip in the Blizzard games, though if you have Gsync or Freesync, this is mitigated perceptually. Further, if you're at 1440p 144Hz, that difference is mitigated even more in Blizzard games. For old games, who cares? Any modern hardware will play Dragon Age: Origins or CSGO far in excess of what you'd need for a HRR display. Scotty's trap is speaking only in the broadest generalities despite the specificity of his use-case. For his use-case, Intel really is the best choice. I don't know why he still comes here; I don't really care either way, but if you're not using a Ryzen chip with any frequency it seems an odd place to come and kick up dirt.


----------



## Scotty99

Someone in this thread specifically asked if ryzen was an upgrade for a 4690k, that is where i entered the thread letting them know for most games on the market, it surely isnt. G3258 is the same story, if you play games that cant make use of the extra threads you are going to get lower fps on a 400 dollar cpu than you will a 30 dollar pentium.

People need to understand AMD hardware is fine, but on the same token its going to take a while not only for games to start taking advantage of all the horsepower but realize that new games are still releasing today that do most of the workload on 1-2 threads. The mess in the middle should have been avoided, but its hard for me to let someone get away with the claims being made in this thread lol.


----------



## miklkit

Scotty99 is trolling this forum again? 


Subnautica. Came out in February 2018 on older version of the Unity engine.


----------



## Neoony

miklkit said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/data:image/jpeg;base64,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.....[/quote]
> 
> Wow, thats some serious IMG paste fail xD
> EDIT: fixed


----------



## miklkit

Neoony said:


> wow, thats some serious IMG paste fail xD



Sorry. It is supposed to be a simple screenie. Working on it.........


----------



## zGunBLADEz

DaveLT said:


> +1!
> I know my 7700k is not exactly a octa core or even hexa core but stress testing on the 7700k brought it to its knees... Meanwhile 1600 test system could do stress tests and still run another program. and that includes the 2400G as well.


In the 8700k overclock thread, i put some tests and i turned off HT on my 8700K to simulate a 8600K
and AC ORIGINS @ 1080P literally raped the cpu @ 99% PEGGED 2/3rds of the run of the benchmark.

This is a no no on my book, even at 4k the behavior and cpu usage still quite high.
my tests
http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...rclock-results-settings-321.html#post26985889


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> A 4690k is definitely ahead of a 2400g when overclocked, a g3258 (same architecture) will also beat a 1800x when overclocked to 4.7-4.8ghz in titles that cant make use of the extra threads ryzen offers.
> 
> Yes a 30 dollar cpu will get more FPS in a game like wow than a 400 dollar 1800x will, and i intend to show this when i find a motherboard for my pentium


thats the case with cpus like 7700k vs 6900k this last one is history? bcuz of ryzen?
The 7700k in games is supposedly faster right why the 6900k wasnt faster tho?? damn thing costed 1k just the cpu add another 400-500 to the mother board and 2 sets of ddr memory in top of that lol


Do you understand that Ryzen killed INTELS HEDT monopoly with mainstream prices? and they have to redo their whole MAIN/HIGH/HEDT thingy because of just AMD RYZEN?

They were giving it to us since day 1 XD


----------



## DaveLT

Scotty99 said:


> Someone in this thread specifically asked if ryzen was an upgrade for a 4690k, that is where i entered the thread letting them know for most games on the market, it surely isnt. G3258 is the same story, if you play games that cant make use of the extra threads you are going to get lower fps on a 400 dollar cpu than you will a 30 dollar pentium.
> 
> People need to understand AMD hardware is fine, but on the same token its going to take a while not only for games to start taking advantage of all the horsepower but realize that new games are still releasing today that do most of the workload on 1-2 threads. The mess in the middle should have been avoided, but its hard for me to let someone get away with the claims being made in this thread lol.


Dear oh dear how full of crap are you? You enjoy non sequitur comments don't you?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Scotty99 said:


> You seem to have missed the part about having an affinity for intel CPU's.
> 
> I did a test in WoW with a 3.8ghz 1700 and a 3.8ghz 8700k and the intel part scored 30+% higher at the same clockspeed. I even made a thread on this asking how this was possible, turns out WoW uses an intel compiler which seems to be what makes up most of that difference.
> 
> I am sure you could replicate this in other games as well, lock both CPU's to match clockspeeds and you will find the intel part scoring higher than tests like cinebench would indicate they should.



AN INTEL COMPILER LUL!

You mean an X86 compiler? As in x86 that both Ryzen, and Intel run on? Dude you don't have a SINGLE CLUE. Now i'm not saying that Intel isn't better in WOW. But i am saying you don't have a single clue. If you're going to post an opinion on forums at least appear to have some knowledge so some people interpret it as valid. Again, i LUL.


----------



## tekjunkie28

Is all this even really an issue??? I mean who only plays games in their PC??? There is A LOT of other stuff going on in the background. Is someone is playing a game that's only 1 or 2 threads then to me that game is older or just not optimized well. Either way at this point in clock speed that game is so simple and cpu Un-intensive that this whole argument is a mute point. I play on a 1440p 144hz monitor and only a few games give me issues where I wish I had more performance. I also haven't been in a situation where this argument is valid and the games in question are already reaching high refresh rates.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Lets just end this with a logical argument one that scotty and everyone will agree with


High refresh rate monitors above 85hz go intel if you mainly use your rig to game if you are on a 60hz monitor and if you do more then gaming perhaps take a long look at Amd.


I ran so many IPC tests that i know that Intel is simply better BUT they also have a OC clock speed advantage of about 1ghz. 

I said it 100 times once coffeelake came out Amd would be a much harder sell.


----------



## Shiftstealth

polkfan said:


> Lets just end this with a logical argument one that scotty and everyone will agree with
> 
> 
> High refresh rate monitors above 85hz go intel if you mainly use your rig to game if you are on a 60hz monitor and if you do more then gaming perhaps take a long look at Amd.
> 
> 
> I ran so many IPC tests that i know that Intel is simply better BUT they also have a OC clock speed advantage of about 1ghz.
> 
> I said it 100 times once coffeelake came out Amd would be a much harder sell.



Eh, thats fine with me, 90Hz is where i like to be gaming-wise. So AMD is perfect for me gaming-wise, and provides an extra 2 cores


----------



## polkfan

Shiftstealth said:


> Eh, thats fine with me, 90Hz is where i like to be gaming-wise. So AMD is perfect for me gaming-wise, and provides an extra 2 cores


So true man i mean nothing wrong with that if i have to be honest i love Ryzen its a nice upgrade from my 4790K it really feels about the same for gaming which is great as i had no issues with that. 


I mainly went with Ryzen just to go back to Amd plus to get those cores 

Scotty is right in some respect though and i feel like we are all blowing him off Ryzen isn't terrible though for gaming and for most users it will be perfectly fine i mean a Ryzen 5 1600 for 150$ i'm i on acid maybe who knows but that is simply a sick deal!


----------



## Shiftstealth

polkfan said:


> So true man i mean nothing wrong with that if i have to be honest i love Ryzen its a nice upgrade from my 4790K it really feels about the same for gaming which is great as i had no issues with that.
> 
> 
> I mainly went with Ryzen just to go back to Amd plus to get those cores
> 
> Scotty is right in some respect though and i feel like we are all blowing him off Ryzen isn't terrible though for gaming and for most users it will be perfectly fine i mean a Ryzen 5 1600 for 150$ i'm i on acid maybe who knows but that is simply a sick deal!


I mean, the R5 1600 is basically a 5820K for $150 now which is a steal. 5820K might clock a bit higher. I think most of them went to 4.4. So a 1600 @ 4.0 is only 10% slower. 

I had a 7700k, but i just didn't like the feeling that the Quad core *might* not fair well in new games coming out where i can expect Ryzen to only perform better as newer games come out. I also like that i'll be able to drop in a 2700X (Which i already have money set aside for) into my X370 mobo without having to re-do anything in windows. Same with a 3700X, or 4700X when they come out. 

That being said i still stand by my statement of "INTEL COMPILER LUL"


----------



## pony-tail

Shiftstealth said:


> I mean, the R5 1600 is basically a 5820K for $150 now which is a steal. 5820K might clock a bit higher. I think most of them went to 4.4. So a 1600 @ 4.0 is only 10% slower.
> 
> I had a 7700k, but i just didn't like the feeling that the Quad core *might* not fair well in new games coming out where i can expect Ryzen to only perform better as newer games come out. I also like that i'll be able to drop in a 2700X (Which i already have money set aside for) into my X370 mobo without having to re-do anything in windows. Same with a 3700X, or 4700X when they come out.
> 
> That being said i still stand by my statement of "INTEL COMPILER LUL"


My gaming rig is still on a i7 7700k but I have multiple rigs 2 Ryzen systems ( 1 @ 1600x , linux box , and 1 is an 1800x , a dual boot ) I cant say I really have a preference between them .
The Intel system seems better on benchmarks , but how often do you actually play a benchmark ?
currently my bottleneck is the graphics card ( and the fact that I bought a 43 inch 4k monitor without checking if my GPU could run it ( a gtx 980 ) without tearing and stutter )
I honestly do not think that even the 1600x would prevent me playing any current title - If I had a decent graphics card . ( Shopping for one as we speak - though a 1080p monitor would be a cheaper option )


----------



## HalongPort

Does anyone know where I can find benchmarks(CPU limit) with fast RAM for esports games like Fortnite BR, League of Legends, CS:GO, Overwatch?


----------



## Scotty99

Cant find anything for fortnite, but here is a guy benching a 7600k vs a 1700 in pubg:





Story is very similar with MMO's and CS:GO as well. Like someone pointed out above if you are on a 60hz monitor none of this matters, but you really gotta ask yourself at that point why do you have a 250-300 dollar cpu and a crappy monitor lol.


----------



## SuperZan

To be fair, some people prefer 1440p or 2160p @ 60Hz over 1080p @ 120Hz, especially if they're primarily 'AAA' gamers. Once you get to 1440p/144Hz the Intel/AMD divide drops significantly as you'll be GPU-bound in the lion's share of games. If you're solely into esports and WoW and don't mind cranking down the settings to push 144FPS+, Intel is definitely the best bet. CSGO isn't really an issue if you're not on a 240Hz monitor. Way back in the thread @cssorkinman and I ran a number of different CSGO tests and both Ryzen and a 4.8GHz 4790k were pushing well over the refresh rate of even my 144Hz display using my GTX 1080, which is really the minimum GPU you should be aiming for with a 1440p/144Hz screen.


----------



## Scotty99

One thing you gotta remember is a lot of these cpu bound titles remain that way at higher resolutions because they are very easy to run in the graphics department. CS;GO is an odd one because its 300 fps vs 500, some people claim they can tell the difference in input lag but most cant. Where you can tell is like the video i linked above, 75 fps vs 130 feels very different on a fast monitor.

One thing to add is 1440p/144hz monitors are coming down in price, 330 on newegg today. I was cool with 60 hz for 10 years, but i actually would rather have a 720p 144hz display than a 60hz 4k. Its not just gaming, your PC just feels faster/smoother and just.....better lol.


----------



## miklkit

Easy there ShiftStealth. There is some truth to that statement. Intel got busted to the tune of $150 million in fines for what they did with their compiler, which specifically gimped AMD. And World of Warcraft is a Blizzard game on top of that. No AMD user should ever buy a Blizzard game. Here is some reading on the subject.


Intel Compiler Patcher for AMD CPU's -> Intel C++ Compiler will criple your CPU | guru3D Forums
Intel Compiler Patcher Download


I scan every new program I install and Subnautica is the very first one that came through absolutely clean.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

not trying to start any crap... but most benchmarks and games don't fully leverage what Ryzen has to offer... cinebench is one of the few... a 5.0 ghz 8700k will give about the same (or slightly above) vs a stock 1800x in this bench... a very minor overclock to 3.8ghz and some minor tuning will bring a 250- 300$ Ryzen 1700 ahead of a 8700k... that being said... if you are simply wanting best for gaming, knowing how most games favor intel due to the above mentioned compiler and other architectural differences then sure get the 8700k... but when it comes down to raw multithreaded power, dollar for dollar AMD still wins in most cases

edit: actually just found a 1700 brand new on mercari for 249$ in case anyone is interested.


----------



## tekjunkie28

Well I am tracking the severe weather weather today and certainly across some lag and slow loading. Didn't think much of it until I checked my usage within windows. This is starting to how's its age and tells me I should have ended up getting the 4770k or the 4790k.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

Preorders up 



Ryzen 7 2700X - $329
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B428M7F&Quantity.1=1
Ryzen 7 2700 - $299
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B41717Z&Quantity.1=1
Ryzen 5 2600X - $229
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B428V2L&Quantity.1=1
Ryzen 5 2600 - $199
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B41WS48&Quantity.1=1


----------



## Shiftstealth

AlphaC said:


> Preorders up
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 7 2700X - $329
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B428M7F&Quantity.1=1
> Ryzen 7 2700 - $299
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B41717Z&Quantity.1=1
> Ryzen 5 2600X - $229
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B428V2L&Quantity.1=1
> Ryzen 5 2600 - $199
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B41WS48&Quantity.1=1




Wow, cheaper than expected. Ordered! $371 with 1 day shipping. That's the price of what we expected for retail


----------



## Minotaurtoo

AlphaC said:


> Preorders up
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 7 2700X - $329
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B428M7F&Quantity.1=1
> Ryzen 7 2700 - $299
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B41717Z&Quantity.1=1
> Ryzen 5 2600X - $229
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B428V2L&Quantity.1=1
> Ryzen 5 2600 - $199
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add-res.html?ASIN.1=B07B41WS48&Quantity.1=1


dang... may have to snag one then.... I bet I could get 200$ out of my 1700 and get a new 2700


----------



## Shiftstealth

Minotaurtoo said:


> dang... may have to snag one then.... I bet I could get 200$ out of my 1700 and get a new 2700


I'll probably list my 1700 for $150 locally just for a quick sale myself. Excited for that 400-450Mhz gain for WOW and Destiny 2. $329 is a bargain for the 2700x IMO. IDK why you wouldn't spend the extra $30 bucks for a better chip bin.


----------



## RX7-2nr

How much stock do you guys put in bios voltages readings? I put together a CH6 1800x build but it's showing over 1.5v on the cpu, 1.19 soc, and 1.45 on memory at 2933. It's all auto voltage from docp so I know is probably a bit much. I don't have an os on this thing yet to look at hardware monitor. 

Still on the 1201 bios as well. Just have not had a lot of time to mess with it.


----------



## Shiftstealth

RX7-2nr said:


> How much stock do you guys put in bios voltages readings? I put together a CH6 1800x build but it's showing over 1.5v on the cpu, 1.19 soc, and 1.45 on memory at 2933. It's all auto voltage from docp so I know is probably a bit much. I don't have an os on this thing yet to look at hardware monitor.
> 
> Still on the 1201 bios as well. Just have not had a lot of time to mess with it.


I'd update the BIOS, and look in the OS. Those do sound high though.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Shiftstealth said:


> I'll probably list my 1700 for $150 locally just for a quick sale myself. Excited for that 400-450Mhz gain for WOW and Destiny 2. $329 is a bargain for the 2700x IMO. IDK why you wouldn't spend the extra $30 bucks for a better chip bin.


it's a challenge thing I guess... like I can easily get over 4ghz with this chip... just don't like the volts required to do it.... I chose 3.8 for daily run simply based on volt/power draw... 

also many times the binning isn't a guarantee of a better chip anyway.... even on my 9590FX I had people with 8320E chips getting better clocks lol... now I did hit 5.427max on it and 5.217 max usable but from what I can tell of Ryzen the binning means even less than it did on FX... I say this because I don't see too many people getting much over 4ghz on any bin of the first Ryzen....If I saw people on 1800x hitting 4.3 constantly while people on 1700 never getting 4ghz I'd be more likely to get the 2700x over the 2700... after all that's part of the reason many of us overclock... to save money buying a cheaper bin and getting the higher bin performance for "free".....
now this iteration may be different and you may well be right... maybe I should sit and wait lol...


----------



## Scotty99

I mean if your goal is WoW FPS you know what my advice would be 

Aside from that, are people certain these new ryzen chips are even soldered? I ask because the APU's aren't.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Minotaurtoo said:


> it's a challenge thing I guess... like I can easily get over 4ghz with this chip... just don't like the volts required to do it.... I chose 3.8 for daily run simply based on volt/power draw...
> 
> also many times the binning isn't a guarantee of a better chip anyway.... even on my 9590FX I had people with 8320E chips getting better clocks lol... now I did hit 5.427max on it and 5.217 max usable but from what I can tell of Ryzen the binning means even less than it did on FX... I say this because I don't see too many people getting much over 4ghz on any bin of the first Ryzen....If I saw people on 1800x hitting 4.3 constantly while people on 1700 never getting 4ghz I'd be more likely to get the 2700x over the 2700... after all that's part of the reason many of us overclock... to save money buying a cheaper bin and getting the higher bin performance for "free".....
> now this iteration may be different and you may well be right... maybe I should sit and wait lol...


The difference between the 1700, and 1800x was about 100Mhz:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/

I have no problem dropping $30 bucks for 100Mhz. It isn't too much money. My 1700 i can really only run at 3.85 which is frustrating to me. 3.912 requires like 1.43v (with no LLC). Now paying $500 vs $330 for 100Mhz was a hands down contest, but $30 is a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Shiftstealth said:


> The difference between the 1700, and 1800x was about 100Mhz:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/
> 
> I have no problem dropping $30 bucks for 100Mhz. It isn't too much money. My 1700 i can really only run at 3.85 which is frustrating to me. 3.912 requires like 1.43v (with no LLC). Now paying $500 vs $330 for 100Mhz was a hands down contest, but $30 is a lot more reasonable.


agreed... 30$ is a lot more reasonable... but that in itself makes me think the difference may be even less with this new iteration... who knows... I'll probably wait till there has been a few good reviews and such...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Minotaurtoo said:


> agreed... 30$ is a lot more reasonable... but that in itself makes me think the difference may be even less with this new iteration... who knows... I'll probably wait till there has been a few good reviews and such...


I think the reason its more reasonable is the 8700k. They aren't just competing on their on front with pricing right now. Difference i'm thinking will probably be the same, and i have no problem paying $30 bucks for 4.3-4.35 vs 4.2-4.25


----------



## AlphaC

It will be less than $30 difference once you sell off the RGB cooler.

R7 2700X has Wraith Prism , R7 2700 has Wraith Spire LED (same as R7 1700 cooler)

edit: see the difference between Wraith Max 
https://www.computerbase.de/2018-01...#abschnitt_vergleich_mit_weiteren_cpukuehlern
http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/wraith-max-and-wraith-spire-cooler/2


----------



## SuperZan

Scotty99 said:


> I mean if your goal is WoW FPS you know what my advice would be
> 
> Aside from that, are people certain these new ryzen chips are even soldered? I ask because the APU's aren't.


There have been unsoldered APU's in the past, though. Ryzen+ will be soldered; I'd bet my left eye on it. Their approach on that hasn't changed for a long time now.


----------



## Scotty99

Id like to think so too but why did they paste the APU's? Intel switched from solder to paste at ivy bridge, maybe they wanna cash in with ryzen+ lol.


----------



## SuperZan

For the same reason that they've done paste on APU's before: nobody really cares. If they didn't want to 'cash in' with Orochi/Vishera, I sincerely doubt that they'd start with their most successful product since the Phenom II. It's already been confirmed, anyway.

https://overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_confirms_that_ryzen_2nd_generation_will_be_soldered/1


----------



## Shiftstealth

Anyone else order one?

$371.50 was with tax, and overnight shipping.


----------



## kd5151

AlphaC said:


> It will be less than $30 difference once you sell off the RGB cooler.
> 
> R7 2700X has Wraith Prism , R7 2700 has Wraith Spire LED (same as R7 1700 cooler)
> 
> edit: see the difference between Wraith Max
> https://www.computerbase.de/2018-01...#abschnitt_vergleich_mit_weiteren_cpukuehlern
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/wraith-max-and-wraith-spire-cooler/2


Wraith prism has direct contact heatpipes. The Wraith max does not. I'm curious how well it will cool the 2700x? 

Pics of wraith max. https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8139/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-1500x-cpu-review/index3.html


----------



## DaveLT

Shiftstealth said:


> I mean, the R5 1600 is basically a 5820K for $150 now which is a steal. 5820K might clock a bit higher. I think most of them went to 4.4. So a 1600 @ 4.0 is only 10% slower.
> 
> I had a 7700k, but i just didn't like the feeling that the Quad core *might* not fair well in new games coming out where i can expect Ryzen to only perform better as newer games come out. I also like that i'll be able to drop in a 2700X (Which i already have money set aside for) into my X370 mobo without having to re-do anything in windows. Same with a 3700X, or 4700X when they come out.
> 
> That being said i still stand by my statement of "INTEL COMPILER LUL"


but the 5820K uses a lot of power when you OC to 4.4  (Same applies for 6820K somehow they also use a lot of power)

my 7700K already feels the crunch when it comes to doing my usual tasks even... the difference from a quad to 8 core is stark when you stop gaming for a while.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

AlphaC said:


> It will be less than $30 difference once you sell off the RGB cooler.
> 
> R7 2700X has Wraith Prism , R7 2700 has Wraith Spire LED (same as R7 1700 cooler)
> 
> edit: see the difference between Wraith Max
> https://www.computerbase.de/2018-01...#abschnitt_vergleich_mit_weiteren_cpukuehlern
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/wraith-max-and-wraith-spire-cooler/2


now that is one thing I didn't think about... hmm... may well be worth the difference after all... because I have literally 0 intentions of using the stock cooler...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Shiftstealth said:


> Anyone else order one?
> 
> $371.50 was with tax, and overnight shipping.



i guess i came late for the links they are down lol

Im wondering if amd is trying to hide a x800 cpu version for later, i would be pissed if i get the 2700x if this the case.

Idk if AMD reads this forum but why not a option without cooler??
This is not a freebie from your part this will drop the price for us that use other type of coolers theres a bunch of us lol that dont even touch them..


----------



## SuperZan

Minotaurtoo said:


> now that is one thing I didn't think about... hmm... may well be worth the difference after all... because I have literally 0 intentions of using the stock cooler...


I could use one for my R3 1200 that I bought without a cooler... only makes the 2700X more appealing, I agree!


----------



## Johan45

zGunBLADEz said:


> i guess i came late for the links they are down lol
> 
> Im wondering if amd is trying to hide a x800 cpu version for later, i would be pissed if i get the 2700x if this the case.
> 
> Idk if AMD reads this forum but why not a option without cooler??
> This is not a freebie from your part this will drop the price for us that use other type of coolers theres a bunch of us lol that dont even touch them..


From here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3469.html#post27090041



The Stilt said:


> The included heatsink has basically no real effect on the total cost of the product.
> I'd say the higher-end heatsinks are worth < 5$ in the volumes AMD is purchasing them, and leaving the heatsink out of the retail packages wouldn't lower the CPU prices by more than 10$.
> AM4 Ryzens are consumer parts, unlike 2066 socket Intels or Threadripper for example. For consumer targeted products it makes sense to include a cooler, whereas with enthusiast-oriented products it does not.


----------



## polkfan

tekjunkie28 said:


> Well I am tracking the severe weather weather today and certainly across some lag and slow loading. Didn't think much of it until I checked my usage within windows. This is starting to how's its age and tells me I should have ended up getting the 4770k or the 4790k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah a 4 core 4 threaded CPU in 2018 is just not a good idea and really even back when bulldozer came out i knew games and apps would use more cores threads soon. Most games even GTA5 can use more then 4 cores


----------



## Mega Man

hey guys, was away on a break, wanted to check back in and start paying attention again. wanted to say hi again


----------



## mus1mus

Was out of the loop as well as OCN felt boring after the migration. But it seems to me that some peeps still enjoy OCN even if the site is not yet back to Normal. 

Anyways, hi guys!

For those who love to bench, http://www.overclock.net/forum/410-...77-freezer-burn-overclocking-competition.html


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Mega Man said:


> hey guys, was away on a break, wanted to check back in and start paying attention again. wanted to say hi again


good to see you back... missed you around...

missed you too mus


----------



## polkfan

mus1mus said:


> Was out of the loop as well as OCN felt boring after the migration. But it seems to me that some peeps still enjoy OCN even if the site is not yet back to Normal.
> 
> Anyways, hi guys!
> 
> For those who love to bench, http://www.overclock.net/forum/410-...77-freezer-burn-overclocking-competition.html


Don't leave no other forum is really worth it i want chew back too we have the 2000 series coming out soon


----------



## DaveLT

zGunBLADEz said:


> i guess i came late for the links they are down lol
> 
> Im wondering if amd is trying to hide a x800 cpu version for later, i would be pissed if i get the 2700x if this the case.
> 
> Idk if AMD reads this forum but why not a option without cooler??
> This is not a freebie from your part this will drop the price for us that use other type of coolers theres a bunch of us lol that dont even touch them..


Well there was a lot of fuss from those who complained X didn't come with heatsinks...

Can't please everyone can you?


----------



## mus1mus

Minotaurtoo said:


> good to see you back... missed you around...
> 
> missed you too mus


Thanks man. Just got busier and into a lot of different things lately. 



polkfan said:


> Don't leave no other forum is really worth it i want chew back too we have the 2000 series coming out soon


Yeah, if it becomes better, we'll have fun again. 
Maybe LN2. 



DaveLT said:


> Well there was a lot of fuss from those who complained X didn't come with heatsinks...
> 
> Can't please everyone can you?


Zackly!


----------



## Neoony

RX7-2nr said:


> How much stock do you guys put in bios voltages readings? I put together a CH6 1800x build but it's showing over 1.5v on the cpu, 1.19 soc, and 1.45 on memory at 2933. It's all auto voltage from docp so I know is probably a bit much. I don't have an os on this thing yet to look at hardware monitor.
> 
> Still on the 1201 bios as well. Just have not had a lot of time to mess with it.


*EDIT:* whoops...correction, I meant around 1.45V

Pretty sure I always had 1800x at around 1.45v 1.5v with auto settings. 

Had that on every bios until the latest C6H.

But I use 1.4375 @ 4025MHz (pstates) [temps are around 62-65C max on stress test...water cooled]

It is generally known that 1.45v and higher isnt recommended for 24/7 use and may degrade the chip.
But I always thought its weird that the stock/auto Voltage is so high. Which always makes me question, if 1.45V is really any problem for the 1800X. But then I would say it should also depend on the temps, so I dont really mind being around 1.45V +pstates with 62-65C.
*But "generally known" stock voltage for 1700X/1800X should be 1.35V (@3600MHz on 1800X) AFAIK*

I think maybe XFR might have something to do with it. But still, should stock XFR put it there if thats the claimed not-so-safe value? Not sure...

(I never really messed with stock settings and always manually overclocked right away with every bios update)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mus1mus said:


> Was out of the loop as well as OCN felt boring after the migration. But it seems to me that some peeps still enjoy OCN even if the site is not yet back to Normal.
> 
> Anyways, hi guys!
> 
> For those who love to bench, http://www.overclock.net/forum/410-...77-freezer-burn-overclocking-competition.html


I just noticed the competition is limited to 4 cores with no disabling to emulate... : (


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, it’s Intel only. 😞


----------



## SuperZan

mus1mus said:


> Yeah, it’s Intel only. 😞


Doing it on an R3 1200 just because.  I could use the 4790k but it's SO. BORING.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Neoony said:


> *EDIT:* whoops...correction, I meant around 1.45V
> 
> Pretty sure I always had 1800x at around 1.45v 1.5v with auto settings.
> 
> Had that on every bios until the latest C6H.
> 
> But I use 1.4375 @ 4025MHz (pstates) [temps are around 62-65C max on stress test...water cooled]
> 
> It is generally known that 1.45v and higher isnt recommended for 24/7 use and may degrade the chip.
> But I always thought its weird that the stock/auto Voltage is so high. Which always makes me question, if 1.45V is really any problem for the 1800X. But then I would say it should also depend on the temps, so I dont really mind being around 1.45V +pstates with 62-65C.
> *But "generally known" stock voltage for 1700X/1800X should be 1.35V (@3600MHz on 1800X) AFAIK*
> 
> I think maybe XFR might have something to do with it. But still, should stock XFR put it there if thats the claimed not-so-safe value? Not sure...
> 
> (I never really messed with stock settings and always manually overclocked right away with every bios update)


I got an OS on it, hardware monitor is showing 1.15v at stock. I'm reading that HW monitor and aida64 are the most recommended programs for monitoring voltage. Is this correct? CPU voltage and SOC specifically. Which lines are they, it shows a bunch of rows of voltages with no real description.

Honestly I'm surprised there isn't a sticky with basic OC info like this.


----------



## Neoony

RX7-2nr said:


> I got an OS on it, hardware monitor is showing 1.15v at stock. I'm reading that HW monitor and aida64 are the most recommended programs for monitoring voltage. Is this correct? CPU voltage and SOC specifically. Which lines are they, it shows a bunch of rows of voltages with no real description.
> 
> Honestly I'm surprised there isn't a sticky with basic OC info like this.


For me it shows up like this:
(10 seconds animated gifs, click on the pictures to see the values over 10 seconds)
AIDA64:








HWMonitor:








SOC at 1.15V with Auto voltage is correct.

(Pictures are from 1800X with 4000MHz and 1.425V (pstates) running on Crosshair VI Hero Motherboard....LLC puts the VCORE voltage higher on idle and lower at load, just to be clear)

There are tons of guides, like for example this one: http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-overclocking-guide/
Or this one: http://www.mediafire.com/file/mciue95x0a2xfq7/C6H+XOC+Guide+v05.pdf


----------



## Shiftstealth

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8a1l9e/we_already_have_ryzen_7_2700/

Apparently some guys got a 2700 also. Here's to hoping 4.3Ghz is achievable on 66% of 2700X's like 4.0 was on 66% of 1800Xs.

Edit: AMD probably binned these like the first gen. Probably saving the 4.4-4.5 Chips for threadripper  Feels bad man


----------



## SuperZan

Meh, I'll take 4.3GHz and a bit more headroom on the RAM.


----------



## Shiftstealth

SuperZan said:


> Meh, I'll take 4.3GHz and a bit more headroom on the RAM.


Yeah, i'm hoping i can finally use XMP on my 2700x. Currently i have to change it to CR2 on XMP for it to work. With my luck though my 2700x probably won't hit 4.3. 4.25 would be nice.


----------



## usoldier

Hey guys whats the status on the new 2700x i have the 1700x and a CH VI i have a friend wanting to buy my setup i was wondering if i should go for the 2700x or a 8700k for my next build.


----------



## Shiftstealth

usoldier said:


> Hey guys whats the status on the new 2700x i have the 1700x and a CH VI i have a friend wanting to buy my setup i was wondering if i should go for the 2700x or a 8700k for my next build.


We'd need more context regarding your use case before we could make a suggestion.


----------



## usoldier

Shiftstealth said:


> We'd need more context regarding your use case before we could make a suggestion.


Well for 200€ give or take i could jump to the 8700k i game mostly


----------



## SuperZan

Resolution? Refresh rate? Types of games you play?


----------



## Shiftstealth

usoldier said:


> Well for 200€ give or take i could jump to the 8700k i game mostly





SuperZan said:


> Resolution? Refresh rate? Types of games you play?



Exactly what Zan said. If you're doing 144+ refresh rate, the 8700k would be the way to go probably. I was just playing BF1 @ 165Hz 1440P on my 1080 Ti, but i couldn't max out the Ti with my 1700 @3.85. Typical GPU usage was around 80-90%@ 100-120FPS. I feel that if i get the 2700x it'd run justr fine.


----------



## keikei

usoldier said:


> Well for 200€ give or take i could jump to the 8700k i game mostly


If you game on high res, frames should be about the same as ryzen. If you look up future upgrade plans does FCLGA1151 have another chipset coming in? Intel still holds the 1080p gaming crown though. Not sure if that is a part of your thinking when upgrading. Nevemind intel finally pushing the performance when AMD gets competitive. For me, why should i give this company any $ when they've milked the cpu industry into oblivion prior to ryzen? Its not a company I want to support whatsoever.


----------



## Shiftstealth

keikei said:


> If you game on high res, frames should be about the same as ryzen. If you look up future upgrade plans does FCLGA1151 have another chipset coming in? Intel still holds the 1080p gaming crown though. Not sure if that is a part of your thinking when upgrading. Nevemind intel finally pushing the performance when AMD gets competitive. For me, why should i give this company any $ when they've milked the cpu industry into oblivion prior to ryzen? Its not a company I want to support whatsoever.


Pretty much this. I don't want to support intel since they gave us quad cores for what? 8 years?


----------



## SuperZan

keikei said:


> If you game on high res, frames should be about the same as ryzen. If you look up future upgrade plans does FCLGA1151 have another chipset coming in? Intel still holds the 1080p gaming crown though. Not sure if that is a part of your thinking when upgrading. Nevemind intel finally pushing the performance when AMD gets competitive. For me, why should i give this company any $ when they've milked the cpu industry into oblivion prior to ryzen? Its not a company I want to support whatsoever.


That's exactly why I ask about res, refresh rate, and game choice before making any recommendation. When in a duopoly, I think it's just good practice to support the weaker side of the duopoly when they can meet your needs. If you're a 2160p or 1440p gamer, Ryzen (and especially the Ryzen refresh) should be more than fine; same goes for 1080p 60Hz or if you mostly play older games which roll along at 500FPS on any modern processor. The 8700k can provide a real performance benefit in certain scenarios, but if you're not in that use-case demo then you're just funding the already-healthy side of the duopoly for theoretical benefits. Ryzen refresh looks solid and Zen 2 is very promising, so there are still long-term benefits to AM4 as well.


----------



## tekjunkie28

keikei said:


> If you game on high res, frames should be about the same as ryzen. If you look up future upgrade plans does FCLGA1151 have another chipset coming in? Intel still holds the 1080p gaming crown though. Not sure if that is a part of your thinking when upgrading. Nevemind intel finally pushing the performance when AMD gets competitive. For me, why should i give this company any $ when they've milked the cpu industry into oblivion prior to ryzen? Its not a company I want to support whatsoever.


X10 brother. I want to give AMD my money. Hell I want to build an AMD only system. 

They needed new PCs for work so I talked them into AMD and built them 2 systems with the Ryzen 5 2400G. I love these systems and even this mainstream processor puts a hurting in my 4670k.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftstealth

SuperZan said:


> That's exactly why I ask about res, refresh rate, and game choice before making any recommendation. When in a duopoly, I think it's just good practice to support the weaker side of the duopoly when they can meet your needs. If you're a 2160p or 1440p gamer, Ryzen (and especially the Ryzen refresh) should be more than fine; same goes for 1080p 60Hz or if you mostly play older games which roll along at 500FPS on any modern processor. The 8700k can provide a real performance benefit in certain scenarios, but if you're not in that use-case demo then you're just funding the already-healthy side of the duopoly for theoretical benefits. Ryzen refresh looks solid and Zen 2 is very promising, so there are still long-term benefits to AM4 as well.


With the old GTX 1080 i used to have BF1 ran fine at 1440P 165Hz. My GPU maxed at 99% at around 100FPS. Now with the 1080 Ti it is a bit behind. So when i get the 2700X to 4.2-4.3 everything should be gravy again. Zen+ is fine for any NON-Competitive gaming.

So yes, Zen+ will be perfect.


----------



## AlphaC

usoldier said:


> Hey guys whats the status on the new 2700x i have the 1700x and a CH VI i have a friend wanting to buy my setup i was wondering if i should go for the 2700x or a 8700k for my next build.


If it is for gaming at over 120FPS , uses AVX2 instructions , or is for single or quad core programs (such as legacy pre-2009 applications) you're likely better off with i7-8700k 

R7 2700X is an incremental improvement: bad samples look to obtain 4.2GHz all core on cheaper boards such as Asrock X370 Killer SLI (not Taichi): https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/04/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review/

If you value multicore performance and/or security (i.e. no Meltdown) then AMD is the choice.


----------



## christoph

tekjunkie28 said:


> X10 brother. I want to give AMD my money. Hell I want to build an AMD only system.
> 
> They needed new PCs for work so I talked them into AMD and built them 2 systems with the Ryzen 5 2400G. I love these systems and even this mainstream processor puts a hurting in my 4670k.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I been using AMD since 2006/7 all AMD and let me tell you I'd never complaint about it, with the kind of money I saved?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Neoony said:


> For me it shows up like this:
> (10 seconds animated gifs, click on the pictures to see the values while under other pstates)
> 
> HWMonitor:
> View attachment 140585
> 
> 
> SOC at 1.15V with Auto voltage is correct.
> 
> (Pictures are from 1800X with 4000MHz and 1.425V (pstates) running on Crosshair VI Hero Motherboard....LLC puts the VCORE voltage higher on idle and lower at load, just to be clear)
> 
> There are tons of guides, like for example this one: http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-overclocking-guide/
> Or this one: http://www.mediafire.com/file/mciue95x0a2xfq7/C6H+XOC+Guide+v05.pdf


What version hwmonitor is that? I tried the most current vanilla and pro versions straight from their site, 1.34 and 1.32, and they both look like this. It could also be a bios reporting issue. Im on the 1701 bios for the C6H.


----------



## Neoony

HWMonitor 1.31.0
It just asked me to update to 1.34.0

I mostly use aida64, but didnt update both for some time.

I definitely never had such issue with BIOS 1701

Updating HWMonitor to 1.34.0, I still have everything named.

Iam not sure if something like not having chipset drivers could cause this, do you have chipset drivers installed?
https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## Pandora51

What temperatures should I expect with a 1700/1800(X) with max overclock and an Noctua NH-U14S? Shouldn't be any more worse than a D15, right?
There are supricingly few reviews which include temperatures or I'm I missing something? 

Obviously waiting for the 2700X but temperatures shouldn't be that different.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Pandora51 said:


> What temperatures should I expect with a 1700/1800(X) with max overclock and an Noctua NH-U14S? Shouldn't be any more worse than a D15, right?
> There are supricingly few reviews which include temperatures or I'm I missing something?
> 
> Obviously waiting for the 2700X but temperatures shouldn't be that different.


Temps get looked over because more often than not, if you have even a decent cooler, temps are not the limiting factor with Ryzen gen 1....


----------



## Shiftstealth

More data coming out on the 2000 series. Apparently the regular overclock is going to be 4.2Ghz. Looks like 4.3Ghz on any chip is going to need 1.44V + LLC3+


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Shiftstealth said:


> More data coming out on the 2000 series. Apparently the regular overclock is going to be 4.2Ghz. Looks like 4.3Ghz on any chip is going to need 1.44V + LLC3+


not sure it would be worth the upgrade for me... currently can run 3.925 @ 1.4 with LLC set high enough to keep voltage from dropping below 1.39 (can't remember the exact level) I run 3.825 @ 1.36 no llc for daily runner using p-states OC.... likely couldn't get but 200$ most out of this old cpu (150$ more likely) so I'd be sinking in about 180$ to get what could amount to 400mhz


----------



## Pandora51

Minotaurtoo said:


> Temps get looked over because more often than not, if you have even a decent cooler, temps are not the limiting factor with Ryzen gen 1....


Thanks. So I will keep my Plan with the U14S.



Shiftstealth said:


> More data coming out on the 2000 series. Apparently the regular overclock is going to be 4.2Ghz. Looks like 4.3Ghz on any chip is going to need 1.44V + LLC3+


Which Data? 4,2ghz would be a little disappointing.


----------



## SuperZan

I’m already committed to rolling the dice anyway. I got two 4GHz 1.375v 1700x’s in a row, so here’s hoping my luck holds.


----------



## miklkit

The U14S will run hotter than the D15 so expect 70C+ while stress testing. I can hit 70C @ 1.4v with an 8 pipe-2 TY-143 fan Thermalright IBE Extreme. 



Since the single thread performance is fine and overall loads have never gone over 56% when gaming I have no need for a new CPU. What I really need is a new GPU! Until something that can beat this Fury hits the $300-330 range I'm sitting tight.


----------



## Pandora51

miklkit said:


> The U14S will run hotter than the D15 so expect 70C+ while stress testing. I can hit 70C @ 1.4v with an 8 pipe-2 TY-143 fan Thermalright IBE Extreme.


Interesting and thanks for the Info. 70°C should be fine. As far as I know from reviews the D15 is "only" 2-3°C cooler than the U14S but in exchange alot bigger.


----------



## AlphaC

miklkit said:


> The U14S will run hotter than the D15 so expect 70C+ while stress testing. I can hit 70C @ 1.4v with an 8 pipe-2 TY-143 fan Thermalright IBE Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the single thread performance is fine and overall loads have never gone over 56% when gaming I have no need for a new CPU. What I really need is a new GPU! Until something that can beat this Fury hits the $300-330 range I'm sitting tight.





Pandora51 said:


> Interesting and thanks for the Info. 70°C should be fine. As far as I know from reviews the D15 is "only" 2-3°C cooler than the U14S but in exchange alot bigger.


I hit over 70°C with a TS140Power (6x 8mm heatpipes) but that's at ~1.35V and running Prime95 (~140-180W per hwinfo64) last summer (ambient closer to 30°C rather than 20°C). In AIDA64 it is cooler.

NH-U14S should perform similarly +/- a degree or two for low loads such as Ryzen 5 1600 series or Ryzen 7 1700(x) < 1.35V in normal applications. In a climate controlled room ~20°C it should be a non-issue so long as the computer case is well cooled.

If your ambient is high (so over 75°F or ~ 24°C) I'd suggest you keep your voltage low or avoid using AVX instructions.

HardOCP pushed 80°C on NH-U14S with their R7 1700 @ 3.9GHz with 1.475V. Techbuyersguru (don't know how legit that site is) was pushing 71°C on Mugen 5 and 200W load Ryzen 7 in Prime95.

Also see my thread that I've been compiling Ryzen cooler testing on 
http://www.overclock.net/forum/246-air-cooling/1628948-oc3d-s-ryzen-cooler-testing.html

If you look at the last few pages, computerbase determined that to keep their [email protected] 1.35V R7 1700X CPU cooled with below 50°C delta to the room (so 70°C if room is 20°C) they needed a Mugen 5 or Thermalright Macho Rev B. They drew 230W from the wall during testing.


----------



## Pandora51

AlphaC said:


> I hit over 70°C with a TS140Power (6x 8mm heatpipes) but that's at ~1.35V and running Prime95 (~140-180W per hwinfo64) last summer (ambient closer to 30°C rather than 20°C). In AIDA64 it is cooler.
> 
> NH-U14S should perform similarly +/- a degree or two for low loads such as Ryzen 5 1600 series or Ryzen 7 1700(x) < 1.35V in normal applications. In a climate controlled room ~20°C it should be a non-issue so long as the computer case is well cooled.
> 
> If your ambient is high (so over 75°F or ~ 24°C) I'd suggest you keep your voltage low or avoid using AVX instructions.
> 
> HardOCP pushed 80°C on NH-U14S with their R7 1700 @ 3.9GHz with 1.475V. Techbuyersguru (don't know how legit that site is) was pushing 71°C on Mugen 5 and 200W load Ryzen 7 in Prime95.
> 
> Also see my thread that I've been compiling Ryzen cooler testing on
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/246-air-cooling/1628948-oc3d-s-ryzen-cooler-testing.html
> 
> If you look at the last few pages, computerbase determined that to keep their [email protected] 1.35V R7 1700X CPU cooled with below 50°C delta to the room (so 70°C if room is 20°C) they needed a Mugen 5 or Thermalright Macho Rev B. They drew 230W from the wall during testing.


Very helpful information. Thanks

Ryzen can run pretty hot after all but 1,475V for example is pretty insane.
So the U14S seems good enough. It even handles Threadripper very nicely as reviews suggest.

One last question: What is the max recommended (save) temperature for Ryzen under load?


----------



## AlphaC

Ryzen gets unstable around 70°C , but it is suspected that is 70°C T_Die only rather than CPU temp which is likely still reported ~20°C higher than the T_Die.

T_JMax per GamersNexus is 75°C. https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...iew-premiere-blender-fps-benchmarks?showall=1

The NH-U14S for Threadripper has a larger base by the way.


----------



## 12Cores

My 1700x has been stable [email protected] from day 1, my hope is that the x370 2000 series bios update will allow me to push the chip a little further.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Neoony said:


> HWMonitor 1.31.0
> It just asked me to update to 1.34.0
> 
> I mostly use aida64, but didnt update both for some time.
> 
> I definitely never had such issue with BIOS 1701
> 
> Updating HWMonitor to 1.34.0, I still have everything named.
> 
> Iam not sure if something like not having chipset drivers could cause this, do you have chipset drivers installed?
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


Yeah, I've got the drivers installed straight from AMD's site. Gonna try the chipset driver from ASUS, it's about 300mb instead of AMD's 70mb so something's different.
*Still displaying the same bad info. At this point I'm just going to make a new thread.


----------



## DaveLT

Pandora51 said:


> Thanks. So I will keep my Plan with the U14S.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Data? 4,2ghz would be a little disappointing.


I certainly disagree that it's disappointing. AMD more or less hit a barrier of what a improved process delivers because they are tweaking for efficiency not necessarily performance. And they still put security as a key concern. (12nm is basically 14nm+ but they did redesign to improve efficiency from the improved process instead of binning better)

Look at Intel... 6700k and 7700k. Literally a rebinned 6700k more or less. Runs even hotter too!



Pandora51 said:


> Very helpful information. Thanks
> 
> Ryzen can run pretty hot after all but 1,475V for example is pretty insane.
> So the U14S seems good enough. It even handles Threadripper very nicely as reviews suggest.
> 
> One last question: What is the max recommended (save) temperature for Ryzen under load?


It doesn't run hot. Temps are reported higher than it really is actually. I've never seen more than 140W load at 4GHz and 1.4v on my 1700


RX7-2nr said:


> Yeah, I've got the drivers installed straight from AMD's site. Gonna try the chipset driver from ASUS, it's about 300mb instead of AMD's 70mb so something's different.
> *Still displaying the same bad info. At this point I'm just going to make a new thread.


It probably just adds more junk lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Knowing ASUS it probably throws in bloatware and that AI suite III.... that literally broke one of my games last time I tried it... I'd steer clear of any ASUS software other than bios updates and such... good boards...bad software lol


----------



## miklkit

As always with air cooling case air flow is more important than the actual cooler used. Which is why I do things like this to get lower temps. 



20C? Brrrr. I am most comfortable in the 23-24C range so that is where the stress testing is done.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

back when I had a 9590 I cut the side of my case out to put in fans to keep the vrm area flooded with fresh air from outside the case.... glad to know I'm not the only one willing to go the distance on cooling... still using the same custom loop I did on the 9590, but many of the fans I had are gone now... Ryzen just doesn't need as much lol... rig's dang near silent now.. only thing I can hear running is my D5vario pump atm


----------



## Hefny

Here's my solution to a hot chip, cheers


----------



## usoldier

Hefny said:


> Here's my solution to a hot chip, cheers
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOiKI1QIjbA&t=1s



Isnt there a chance for the liquid metal to spill down to the grafics card after it get hot its almost like mercury i supose ?


----------



## Hefny

usoldier said:


> Isnt there a chance for the liquid metal to spill down to the graphics card after it get hot its almost like mercury i supose ?


It is like a very thin layer and it was really resisting spreading, it is not really really this loose. 
And by the way, I am using it on the GPU die as well, and all is working fine for 4 months now.


----------



## DaveLT

usoldier said:


> Isnt there a chance for the liquid metal to spill down to the grafics card after it get hot its almost like mercury i supose ?


Only if the mounting pressure is really weak.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

its only dangerous when you put too much on it i seen lots of people go ballistic on this.


----------



## abso

What is even the point on using LM on Ryzen? They dont get hot at all. My [email protected] maxes out at 63°C in IBT AVX stresstest and im not even using watercooling (NH-D15).


----------



## Shiftstealth

abso said:


> What is even the point on using LM on Ryzen? They dont get hot at all. My [email protected] maxes out at 63°C in IBT AVX stresstest and im not even using watercooling (NH-D15).


Overclock.net, the pursuit of mediocrity :/


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Shiftstealth said:


> Overclock.net, the pursuit of mediocrity :/


Hey, this is the best mediocre of all mediocrity... one could say this is the ultimate example of the finest of all mediocrity


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. This got me thinking. (and yes it hurts) When I put this rig together I was in a hurry and when I found that the Thermalright AM4 kit was missing some spacers I just made do with the AM3+ ones. It turned out that the cooler was sliding around after everything was tightened down fully, so I just stuffed a piece of foam rubber under the cross bar and called it good. 



Now 9 months later the temps are starting to rise a bit making me think it might be time for a proper rebuild. That foam rubber is probably pretty much gone by now.


----------



## os2wiz

miklkit said:


> Hehe. This got me thinking. (and yes it hurts) When I put this rig together I was in a hurry and when I found that the Thermalright AM4 kit was missing some spacers I just made do with the AM3+ ones. It turned out that the cooler was sliding around after everything was tightened down fully, so I just stuffed a piece of foam rubber under the cross bar and called it good.
> 
> 
> 
> Now 9 months later the temps are starting to rise a bit making me think it might be time for a proper rebuild. That foam rubber is probably pretty much gone by now.


Remember you from MSI Titanium bios forum. I am pissed that motherboard makers like MSI and Asus can"t announce their products and specs for x470 before the 4/19 launch. I do not want to waste time scurrying around then to find out which cpu/mb combo to buy at Micro Center or Newegg.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I thought about mounting mine using the old am3 components and just modding... but since it was a custom loop all I had to order was the brackets... re-used all tubes and only lost an inch of tube re-cutting so I'd get a fresh seal.... glad to have done it that way now lol...


----------



## mus1mus

Shiftstealth said:


> Overclock.net, the pursuit of mediocrity :/




They said they are working on it. Just that, the site looks like the forum for watches that I have visited lately. 


You guys considering 2700X? The CH6 thread is full of it. LOL


----------



## SuperZan

mus1mus said:


> They said they are working on it. Just that, the site looks like the forum for watches that I have visited lately.
> 
> 
> You guys considering 2700X? The CH6 thread is full of it. LOL


I'm getting one because I can't help myself. 200MHz, here I come.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mus1mus said:


> Shiftstealth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.net, the pursuit of mediocrity :/
> 
> 
> 
> /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> They said they are working on it. Just that, the site looks like the forum for watches that I have visited lately.
> 
> 
> You guys considering 2700X? The CH6 thread is full of it. LOL
Click to expand...

Idk man, i dont like or not interested on what im seeing on the leaks so far. I was expecting 44x avg maybe 45-46x on good samples with good voltages.

Im stable at 40.25x on asus bench stress test 8hrs multiple runs overnight for the last few weeks at 1.38v with llc that ends me around 1.40v and a few spikes on the 1.42v which i dont mind, enough cooling for that im comfortable all up to 1.5v if i want too. I also dont like the in between spikes on the mhz above my multi on the latest bioses For some reason im getting 0.75x spikes above my set multi. Like if xfr is enable when is not. Cstates and everything like that is off.

Im already getting 1900+ cb scores and 170+ single as well on my 1800x the ram dilema tho its all hit and a miss. I was getting better results on a $99 board back 6 months ago that what im seeing around the leaks. I even have a 32gb kit 2x16gb on asus strix itx no problems. It dont do xmp defaults but it do 3400 LL no problems. I can do 41.25x at 1.43v with llc around 1.47-1.48v

Im breaking up my long relationship with P95 and sticking to rogbench till i see some issues or whea errors on my daily routine which hasn't happened yet. In both systems in my 8700k intel as well. I notice i have to sacrifice mhz and use more voltage in prime95 over what i can accomplish on just sticking with rogbench stress tester for my daily 24/7 routine usage. To me it was a placebo effect telling me was stable in P95 so im trying to get out of that vicious circle. I been using p95 for ages lol


----------



## Johan45

os2wiz said:


> Remember you from MSI Titanium bios forum. I am pissed that motherboard makers like MSI and Asus can"t announce their products and specs for x470 before the 4/19 launch. I do not want to waste time scurrying around then to find out which cpu/mb combo to buy at Micro Center or Newegg.


You should be able to get some info on Friday for the motherboards included with the reviewer's kits. The "unboxing" NDA is lifted at 9:00 am ET You won't get actual usage data but some decent pics at the least.


----------



## Shiftstealth

mus1mus said:


> They said they are working on it. Just that, the site looks like the forum for watches that I have visited lately.
> 
> 
> You guys considering 2700X? The CH6 thread is full of it. LOL


Yup, mine is already ordered on amazon. My 3.8Ghz 1700 is poop. Really looking forward to a 4.2Ghz 2700X



SuperZan said:


> I'm getting one because I can't help myself. 200MHz, here I come.


This. 100% this. I'm just glad my wife doesn't mind.



zGunBLADEz said:


> Idk man, i dont like or not interested on what im seeing on the leaks so far. I was expecting 44x avg maybe 45-46x on good samples with good voltages.
> 
> Im stable at 40.25x on asus bench stress test 8hrs multiple runs overnight for the last few weeks at 1.38v with llc that ends me around 1.40v and a few spikes on the 1.42v which i dont mind, enough cooling for that im comfortable all up to 1.5v if i want too. I also dont like the in between spikes on the mhz above my multi on the latest bioses For some reason im getting 0.75x spikes above my set multi. Like if xfr is enable when is not. Cstates and everything like that is off.
> 
> Im already getting 1900+ cb scores and 170+ single as well on my 1800x the ram dilema tho its all hit and a miss. I was getting better results on a $99 board back 6 months ago that what im seeing around the leaks. I even have a 32gb kit 2x16gb on asus strix itx no problems. It dont do xmp defaults but it do 3400 LL no problems. I can do 41.25x at 1.43v with llc around 1.47-1.48v
> 
> Im breaking up my long relationship with P95 and sticking to rogbench till i see some issues or whea errors on my daily routine which hasn't happened yet. In both systems in my 8700k intel as well. I notice i have to sacrifice mhz and use more voltage in prime95 over what i can accomplish on just sticking with rogbench stress tester for my daily 24/7 routine usage. To me it was a placebo effect telling me was stable in P95 so im trying to get out of that vicious circle. I been using p95 for ages lol



If i could get 40.25 on my 1700 i would probably be much more hesitant, but as mentioned in this post, my 1700 is a 3.8 potato.


----------



## miklkit

os2wiz said:


> Remember you from MSI Titanium bios forum. I am pissed that motherboard makers like MSI and Asus can"t announce their products and specs for x470 before the 4/19 launch. I do not want to waste time scurrying around then to find out which cpu/mb combo to buy at Micro Center or Newegg.



I almost bought the Titanium. The only thing that stopped me was the price as it felt too much like intel style price gouging. Still visit that forum every day but don't post as I don't own one. 



Methinks I might have dinged this 1700 last summer as it seems to need more voltage since that incident, so a new cpu is enticing. Higher clocks plus better memory compatibility are the attractions. My ram is stuck at 3030mhz now. It will run at its rated 3200 but performance is worse and it's not stable. If it could only get higher clocks plus tighter timings..........


As for motherboards, my go to list is ASUS, MSI, and now Biostar. This GT7 has me spoiled rotten. Once I learned its 90s style bios, the easy P-state ocing and the dual bios has me sold. Any board I buy from now on WILL have 2 bios chips. 



But mostly I need a new GPU.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Shiftstealth said:


> If i could get 40.25 on my 1700 i would probably be much more hesitant, but as mentioned in this post, my 1700 is a 3.8 potato.



and i booted 3533 but the quick test gsat failed saw for the first time under 62ns tho

its kind of harder as it is a 32GB kit 2x16GB sticks but they seem to hold pretty good

Quick test


----------



## mus1mus

I will get one eventually simply coz I have a K7 and a CH6. 

My 1800X is pretty strong so it will not be a replacement.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mus1mus said:


> I will get one eventually simply coz I have a K7 and a CH6.
> 
> My 1800X is pretty strong so it will not be a replacement.


if i get a good price like a microcenter deal i go for it but as it stands not interested at all.
I got my 1800x @ $350 right in the summer last year.

Asus is playing a dangerous game on the ch6 they are going to piss if they didnt already a bunch of users once the new mobos rolls out and abandon the ch6

I have one as well im debating if stick to the strix itx or use the ch6.. This little thing blows it away tho lol


----------



## bigb1ue

Hi all 

I got the 1800x on amazon prime deal for £229, the cheapest I can get 2700x is £280. Is it worth the upgrade? Got X370 Xpower Titanuim for £146. Upgrade or stay with the x370?

Thanks


----------



## BoutTime

I'm personally wondering if there will ever even be the 2800X people suggested AMD are holding back on. Reckon the reason they called their new top model the 2700X and not the 2800X is because it's just not that much better than the 1800X. Otherwise the 2700X would OC higher than it does. I'd just stick with what you have and wait for Ryzen 2.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

BoutTime said:


> I'm personally wondering if there will ever even be the 2800X people suggested AMD are holding back on. Reckon the reason they called their new top model the 2700X and not the 2800X is because it's just not that much better than the 1800X. Otherwise the 2700X would OC higher than it does. I'd just stick with what you have and wait for Ryzen 2.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


There wont be a 2800x. AMD has pretty much confirmed it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbugz007

bigb1ue said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got the 1800x on amazon prime deal for £229, the cheapest I can get 2700x is £280. Is it worth the upgrade? Got X370 Xpower Titanuim for £146. Upgrade or stay with the x370?
> 
> Thanks


I think is is worth the upgrade. Memory optimization is so much better on the newer chips. Even using a 2400G was smoother on the memory end over my 1700 and 1600. Also, you get a cooler!

Edit: this is with the understanding that you either didn't get the chip yet or are still within your return window...


----------



## bigb1ue

Redbugz007 said:


> I think is is worth the upgrade. Memory optimization is so much better on the newer chips. Even using a 2400G was smoother on the memory end over my 1700 and 1600. Also, you get a cooler!
> 
> Edit: this is with the understanding that you either didn't get the chip yet or are still within your return window...


The CPU got delivered today (Not Opened) motherboard is coming tomorrow along with TeamGroup Dark Pro "8 Pack Edition" 16GB 3200MH Ram. As for cooling, am getting ekwb P360 watercooling kit.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I see used 1700's selling on ebay around and sometimes slightly over 200$.... given that I have water cooling and would be selling the cooler and my max OC I can run daily is 3.9 now.... I'm thinking of jumping and getting 2700x... it's a guarantee 4.1ghz min OC with some reviewers getting 4.25 at the same volts it takes for me to get 3.9 now.... Opinions? kinda thinking of diving in tonight so I can get this 1700 up for sale before price dives too much.


----------



## SuperZan

Minotaurtoo said:


> I see used 1700's selling on ebay around and sometimes slightly over 200$.... given that I have water cooling and would be selling the cooler and my max OC I can run daily is 3.9 now.... I'm thinking of jumping and getting 2700x... it's a guarantee 4.1ghz min OC with some reviewers getting 4.25 at the same volts it takes for me to get 3.9 now.... Opinions? kinda thinking of diving in tonight so I can get this 1700 up for sale before price dives too much.


I mean, I already did it so I say go for it!  Honestly, it's just a matter of comfort level. I was able to sell my 1700X for $300 because it was a 4GHz/1.375v/3200 RAM tight timings/segfault-free chip. This is essentially a $20 upgrade for me, so a case of 'why not?' If you can get $210-220 for your 1700, I'd go for it. After you've flogged the cooler you're looking at a $70-80 dollar upgrade with better chance of both 4+GHz core and decent IMC.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Just jumped... tax got me a bit... but not much lol... seeing 1700's going for 215 right now on ebay on auctions so I know I can get over 200$ if I do this quickly... wonder what I can get out of that wraith? My 1700 might be able to net more than most since I can validate it at 4.025 ghz easy and show it running benchmarks... but 3.925 is the stable limit... still that should help me get over normal... also no segfault in this chip either... only paid 250$ for this chip a while back so I'll be basically getting my money back lol...


----------



## 12Cores

I was hoping that the 2700x would OC to 4.4ghz at reasonable volts, I will stick with my [email protected]@1.425v for now. The 1700x is the best piece of hardware I purchased in a long time, amd really did a good job with Zen.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

12Cores said:


> I was hoping that the 2700x would OC to 4.4ghz at reasonable volts, I will stick with my [email protected]@1.425v for now. The 1700x is the best piece of hardware I purchased in a long time, amd really did a good job with Zen.


agreed, AMD did well... my 1700 will not hit 4.15 at any volts... 4.025 was max I hit and was able to bench... 3.925 was max 24/7 with reasonable voltages (1.4) I only have 250$ in the chip since I got it cheap last year... I figure, what the hey, this way I know I'll be hitting 4+ghz on the new one at stock even (according to testers I've chatted with it does this at stock settings!) 

Hoping with my overkill cooling solution I'll be able to hit 4.2 or better under 1.4v :yessir::sonic:


----------



## zenstrive

Ryzen 7 2700x can reach 4 GHz at 1.1v automatically and still cool at below 60 oC .
But there is still wall at 4.3 Ghz. 
I am hoping a "Ryzen 7 3700x" can reach 4.5 Ghz at 1.1v. That would kill any intel's CPU if they don't change their architecture.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Minotaurtoo said:


> agreed, AMD did well... my 1700 will not hit 4.15 at any volts... 4.025 was max I hit and was able to bench... 3.925 was max 24/7 with reasonable voltages (1.4) I only have 250$ in the chip since I got it cheap last year... I figure, what the hey, this way I know I'll be hitting 4+ghz on the new one at stock even (according to testers I've chatted with it does this at stock settings!)
> 
> Hoping with my overkill cooling solution I'll be able to hit 4.2 or better under 1.4v :yessir::sonic:


My 1700 was a 3.8Ghz POS so i replaced it with the 2700X  


No ragrets


----------



## tekjunkie28

zenstrive said:


> Ryzen 7 2700x can reach 4 GHz at 1.1v automatically and still cool at below 60 oC .
> But there is still wall at 4.3 Ghz.
> I am hoping a "Ryzen 7 3700x" can reach 4.5 Ghz at 1.1v. That would kill any intel's CPU if they don't change their architecture.


That would be interesting but AMD is already pushing silicon limits. That is why there isn't much overclocking headroom. My fear is that Intel has a armory of technology and ideas and they were waiting for something like this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoutTime

tekjunkie28 said:


> That would be interesting but AMD is already pushing silicon limits. That is why there isn't much overclocking headroom. My fear is that Intel has a armory of technology and ideas and they were waiting for something like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why worry? If Intel brings out something considerably better.....just buy it. That's the beauty of competition. They will drive each other forward and we will get better products at cheaper prices.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperZan

tekjunkie28 said:


> That would be interesting but AMD is already pushing silicon limits. That is why there isn't much overclocking headroom. My fear is that Intel has a armory of technology and ideas and they were waiting for something like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go that far until we've seen Zen 2, which is the next real generational improvement on their roadmap. Ryzen+ is just an iteration on Ryzen on a better process.


----------



## Johan45

I'll leave a couple pics here. Yes, 4.3 is about the max most will get on ambient cooling. I had the 2700X stable at 4.3 with an EK predator 360 but I was able to run 4.2 on both CPUs with their included coolers. I think minotaur mentioned they run at 4.0 boost under heavy load plus light boost up to 4.35 but one cool feature available on X470 is the ability to raise that level. In essence, it's overclocking with the benefits of boost and power savings. Raising the CPB overdrive I had 4150 all-core boost on the 2700x running Aida stability and all I did was change one setting. All voltages were still at auto. I didn't have time for full stability testing but I know these numbers aren't far off since it was 30 minutes or more of Aida stability, Aida FPU and P95 small fft. 4.0 is ~ 1.3V, 4.2 ~ 1.4V and 4.3 was 1.45V. Last pic was cold loop at 4.55 Ghz 1.5V


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm hoping that my loop will help me with it like it did with the old 9590 lol... my son on his cooler couldn't get it over 4.7ghz on the same board I was using... only change was the cooler and case lol.. and I was running 5.1 ghz at lower temps than he gets at 4.7.... I know temps do not affect Ryzen as much as FX but I'm hoping to squeeze a few mhz over the standard cooling.... If average OC is 4.2 I'd like to see at least 4.3 lol... but either way I'll be getting a bit of a boost by switching chips.


----------



## Johan45

I am not saying those are guaranteed, as usual, it's the luck of the draw. The 2700X and 2600X I have used behaved nearly identically and the improved "ambient" cooling only got me to 4.3 from 4.2 at the recommended max of 1.45V


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i stick with this itx looking above post better


----------



## tekjunkie28

BoutTime said:


> Why worry? If Intel brings out something considerably better.....just buy it. That's the beauty of competition. They will drive each other forward and we will get better products at cheaper prices.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Umm bc that would require a new motherboard and proc. I hate to sound like a butt hole but it boggles my mind why anyone would upgrade every year. That's a lot of money and time wasted to me. I only upgrade every so many years. I'm looking at ROI. I have better things to spend my money on but I dont do any video rendering. (I know nothing about video or pictures... I feel like I dont use my hardware to its fullest potential 


The flip side is yes there is competition but to drive prices down the faster product would need to be priced competitively and I'm not seeing that from Intel. 

How do you guys that upgrade every year sale items? And is it a hard sale?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

SuperZan said:


> I wouldn't go that far until we've seen Zen 2, which is the next real generational improvement on their roadmap. Ryzen+ is just an iteration on Ryzen on a better process.


I was thinking Zen2 would be a larger architectural departure current process/architecture. My thinking is that Zen 2 more everything with higher overclock potential and even better power usage.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minotaurtoo

tekjunkie28 said:


> Umm bc that would require a new motherboard and proc. I hate to sound like a butt hole but it boggles my mind why anyone would upgrade every year. That's a lot of money and time wasted to me. I only upgrade every so many years. I'm looking at ROI. I have better things to spend my money on but I dont do any video rendering. (I know nothing about video or pictures... I feel like I dont use my hardware to its fullest potential
> 
> 
> The flip side is yes there is competition but to drive prices down the faster product would need to be priced competitively and I'm not seeing that from Intel.
> 
> How do you guys that upgrade every year sale items? And is it a hard sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


never had a hard time selling... even sold my sons old fx kit (board, ram and 8320e) for over 200$ recently... already have a 100$ bid on the cpu I'm still using that I just listed! I went ahead and listed it since even if crap goes wrong I have a backup (not that I expect anything) new 2700x will be here tomorrow and baring any complications I'll have benchmarks in by Sunday morning.


----------



## BoutTime

tekjunkie28 said:


> Umm bc that would require a new motherboard and proc. I hate to sound like a butt hole but it boggles my mind why anyone would upgrade every year. That's a lot of money and time wasted to me. I only upgrade every so many years. I'm looking at ROI. I have better things to spend my money on but I dont do any video rendering. (I know nothing about video or pictures... I feel like I dont use my hardware to its fullest potential
> 
> 
> The flip side is yes there is competition but to drive prices down the faster product would need to be priced competitively and I'm not seeing that from Intel.
> 
> How do you guys that upgrade every year sale items? And is it a hard sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


But that's my point. It's either a worthy upgrade or it isn't. If Ryzen was good enough at the time then so be it. I understand what you are saying but you'll never know what's just around the corner. You have to go with what you know. Intel releasing something better doesn't make your AMD CPU actually worse. Only comparatively so.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega Man

tekjunkie28 said:


> BoutTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why worry? If Intel brings out something considerably better.....just buy it. That's the beauty of competition. They will drive each other forward and we will get better products at cheaper prices.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Umm bc that would require a new motherboard and proc. I hate to sound like a butt hole but it boggles my mind why anyone would upgrade every year. That's a lot of money and time wasted to me. I only upgrade every so many years. I'm looking at ROI. I have better things to spend my money on but I dont do any video rendering. (I know nothing about video or pictures... I feel like I dont use my hardware to its fullest potential
> /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> The flip side is yes there is competition but to drive prices down the faster product would need to be priced competitively and I'm not seeing that from Intel.
> 
> How do you guys that upgrade every year sale items? And is it a hard sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is the wrong question, simply put you will never understand it, and that's ok.

For people who upgrade every year it is just because they enjoy it or need it. (Talking a professional need)

You don't get it because you don't enjoy it, which is fine. I want to, but now I am a father with less time as my daughter is 2. So for the first time in forever I won't. But because I am stopping I am almost 100% debt free again ( not including house ) and loving it. But I really miss it, heavily. I enjoy playing with new hardware and pushing it farther then anyone else.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I ordered one for the kicks see what she can do

To me the change its not worth it, that 42x is as hard to get as the 40x on a 1800x still have the memory issues I encountered on my 1800x the only plus side is better latency. It also runs hotter than a 1800x at the same volts under water. When I mean as hard to get im talking about proper stress testing not aida crap or things like that. 

Later im.going to flip.mobos and see on the CH6


----------



## Minotaurtoo

sometimes I do it because it requires minimal investment... I watched ebay and saw used 1700's going near 200$ that brings my cost down to 130$ there... then I will sell the prism cooler... don't know what that will bring me... but I have some other stuff here I can sell off to get another 50$ or so should I need to get a few extra $ to do it... so I figured what the heck.... I can't get over 3.925 to be stable on this 1700... oh sure it'll run over 4ghz even run quite well at 4.025, but it's not stable and it requires insane voltage to do it.... From what I've read on reviews the 2700's or at least most of them will hold over 4ghz on all cores at full load with stock settings.

not like I really need it, but I do a lot of video converting and don't have a lot of time to spend doing it since I work a full time job... and I like to play games while the editor is running : ) Thats why I didn't go intel despite the better gaming performance... anyway, enough of me rambling... today's the day, it's coming in sometime today and I have intentions of installing it upon arrival... 

Like Mega said, it's fun... I even played with the stupid insane 9590 FX


----------



## Minotaurtoo

interesting... looking like AMD is finally getting near the most out of cpu's at stock now with the 2000 series... some things actually are doing better at stock than all core 4.2ghz clock! getting 4.2 was easy... 1.4v with a low amount of LLC and it's good... thinking of trying for 4.3 all core just to see... stock volts with all default settings were hitting 1.5v on single cores to hit 4.35ghz... 

managed to get a 1899 cb score at 4.2ghz all core OC... stock was 1810 1 point better than my 1700 at max OC of 4.025 

seems like at stock 4-4.1ghz is the area of all core boost with voltages defaulting to around 1.3-1.35 with all cores under stress...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Minotaurtoo said:


> interesting... looking like AMD is finally getting near the most out of cpu's at stock now with the 2000 series... some things actually are doing better at stock than all core 4.2ghz clock! getting 4.2 was easy... 1.4v with a low amount of LLC and it's good... thinking of trying for 4.3 all core just to see... stock volts with all default settings were hitting 1.5v on single cores to hit 4.35ghz...
> 
> managed to get a 1899 cb score at 4.2ghz all core OC... stock was 1810 1 point better than my 1700 at max OC of 4.025
> 
> seems like at stock 4-4.1ghz is the area of all core boost with voltages defaulting to around 1.3-1.35 with all cores under stress...


Wonder if my CPU is different then because my all core boost voltage with Performance Enhancer 3 turned on was like 1.25-1.275v. It wasn't stable though. Just added .025v to try to make it stable. (Only passed 60 minutes of real bench before locking up with PE3 @ stock volts.)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

probably my board... I've noticed this thing pushes chips harder than many boards... I've seen it hit 4.35ghz several times with volt peaks of over 1.5v all this is with auto defaults.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

stock with 2700x
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8410904

Max OC on 1700 (4.025 ghz)
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8411056

strikingly similar aren't they... with a mild all core OC I can beat the multicore score, but no achievable all core OC will tie the single core score... precision boost is working it's magic... honestly I'd say there is no point in overclocking these chips... unless you are doing some serious multicore workloads and just want that extra little bit... It holds between 3.9 and 4.15ghz on all cores under full load... avx seems to make it drop below 4ghz but most things even under full stress it stays over 4ghz.

interestingly enough, you can lock in an all core OC of 4.15ghz with lower voltage than what it defaults at most of the time... precision boost seems to keep voltages around 1.46 under mild loads achieving 4.25 ghz on 4 or so cores then as load grows it drops back to 1.35ish holding around 4.1ghz... then as load gains more it will drop back to 1.2ish and clocks will hoover around 4ghz... 

seems that amd have gotten the 4.35ghz single core boost by beating the heck out of a single core with 1.5v If I were going to OC I'd aim for 4.2ghz as it can be achieved around 1.4v with a mild LLC added in.


----------



## polkfan

Ryzen 2700X at 4.35Ghz and 3866mhz is seeing 2000 almost. Maybe if we see a 2800X in the future we will see a 2000 score in R15. 

Is their a new forum we can follow for Ryzen 2000 series CPU's?


----------



## Neokolzia

Right now 2700x is 450$ Canadian, and I would be lucky to get 250-300$ for my 1800x, so 150-200$ upgrade ehhhhh

I feel like may as well just wait for Zen 2 and it'll be a 300$ upgrade at that point instead of wanting to jump from 2700x to Zen 2 for another 200 dollars



polkfan said:


> Ryzen 2700X at 4.35Ghz and 3866mhz is seeing 2000 almost. Maybe if we see a 2800X in the future we will see a 2000 score in R15.
> 
> Is their a new forum we can follow for Ryzen 2000 series CPU's?



now I'm kicking myself for not getting 3866 memory when I ordered mine... wonder what used memory market is like xD if can resell mine since its so expensive now

Samsung B-die 3600mhz Gskill RGB (honestly I stopped caring about the RGB part too since the Gskill software conflicts with Gigabyte motherboard lighting software since it uses the same file in system32, so only 1 can be installed)

______

Funny thing is though I can bench my 1800x at 4.25ghz, so.. I mean I could actually play around and test that I wouldn't call it 24/7 stable but xD


----------



## Nighthog

Guys just push the damn voltage if you have the cooling.

I'm running my Ryzen 1700 @ 3.95Ghz @ 1.476-1.488 volts on my dinky 4-phase Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 trough Bios.
I can bench @ 4.0Ghz if I use Ryzen Master to push 1.500V and above. Though check your temps that they are in safe limits (don't let the VRM rise to high, you don't want a burnout)


----------



## Neokolzia

Nighthog said:


> Guys just push the damn voltage if you have the cooling.
> 
> I'm running my Ryzen 1700 @ 3.95Ghz @ 1.476-1.488 volts on my dinky 4-phase Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 trough Bios.
> I can bench @ 4.0Ghz if I use Ryzen Master to push 1.500V and above. Though check your temps that they are in safe limits (don't let the VRM rise to high, you don't want a burnout)


That is ALOT of voltage for that clockspeed wow..

Should be more like 1.4v not 1.5


----------



## Nighthog

Neokolzia said:


> That is ALOT of voltage for that clockspeed wow..
> 
> Should be more like 1.4v not 1.5


I've got one of the LAUNCH chips, ordered one on the first days. They aren't as good as the later ones in regard to voltage needed for a particular speed. 

I got a real turd though.

Though I've seen worse.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

not trying to justify an upgrade, but the 2700x I have runs quite happy at 4.2ghz with 1.4v with only modest llc setting (enough to keep volts from dropping below 1.36 under load) I honestly think I'll go back to stock because some things actually do much better at stock than an all core 4.2ghz "OC" 4.15ghz only takes 1.35v with enough llc set to keep it from dropping below 1.29 under load.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

stock 2700x scores better than highest OC on 1700 I could achieve


----------



## 99belle99

If I was looking for the best fast low timing RAM for Ryzen+ then I would wait till G.skill release the Sniper X RAM certified for Ryzen+.

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-memory-2nd-gen-ryzen-x470,36922.html


----------



## Minotaurtoo

dang :yessir::wheee: ... my old 1700 is up to 173 on ebay already and it doesn't end till thursday... wraith prism is up to 24$ and just listed it yesterday.... looks like my goal of reaching 230$+ out of my old components to pay towards my new is working out... all I did different than other used cpu listings is to include a couple benchmarks : ) and a guide to what I was able to get stable at what voltage (and I fudged it a little just in case by adding a slight bit to the voltage statement)

quick question for any who have an opinion... I was able to achieve a fairly nice all core clock of 4.25ghz @ 1.45v (droops to 1.41 under load).... but it only ties stock settings at best in low thread usage applications... so question is, keep stock or drive all cores to 4.25ghz... 

strangely at stock boost volts reach low 1.5's think I saw 1.538v highest recorded over an hour of low thread usage test scenarios... wonder if these chips can take more volts than ryzen gen 1 I actually thought I was having a board anomaly but when I researched it out, nope its normal for these.. looks like a lot of the clock speed gains is related to just pure beastly self overclocking... which is why I wonder if this 12nm process is more resilient than the 14nm from first gen.


----------



## miklkit

Minotaurtoo said:


> stock 2700x scores better than highest OC on 1700 I could achieve



Curses! I am trying to save my pennies for a gpu and you show that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Minotaurtoo said:


> dang :yessir::wheee: ... my old 1700 is up to 173 on ebay already and it doesn't end till thursday... wraith prism is up to 24$ and just listed it yesterday.... looks like my goal of reaching 230$+ out of my old components to pay towards my new is working out... all I did different than other used cpu listings is to include a couple benchmarks : ) and a guide to what I was able to get stable at what voltage (and I fudged it a little just in case by adding a slight bit to the voltage statement)
> 
> quick question for any who have an opinion... I was able to achieve a fairly nice all core clock of 4.25ghz @ 1.45v (droops to 1.41 under load).... but it only ties stock settings at best in low thread usage applications... so question is, keep stock or drive all cores to 4.25ghz...
> 
> strangely at stock boost volts reach low 1.5's think I saw 1.538v highest recorded over an hour of low thread usage test scenarios... wonder if these chips can take more volts than ryzen gen 1 I actually thought I was having a board anomaly but when I researched it out, nope its normal for these.. looks like a lot of the clock speed gains is related to just pure beastly self overclocking... which is why I wonder if this 12nm process is more resilient than the 14nm from first gen.


I think there are ways to get per core overclocking. You could probably get some cores to 4.35GHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've made my decision... sticking to stock... I know I know... crazy huh... but simply put, I can't get an all core OC that provides any real benefit to any application that's not using more than 8 threads... most benchmarks actually do better at stock! (or at least the ones I use most) only cinebench really notices mild all core OC's in the range of 4.1+ pcmark didn't even like my 4.25ghz all core OC as much as it did stock... userbench liked stock better... to some degree although not as much stock does better in 3dmark than all but 4.15ghz+ OC's For the first time since Phenom I processors I think stock is the way to go on the 2700x... I feel so stupid saying that lol... but truth is the precision boost really is doing it's job and pushing this cpu to its limit in most situations... rarely does it ever drop below 4.2ghz under normal loads like opening apps and using low thread games.... and in harder work it usually hoovers around 4.1ghz... and only under the highest stress does it drop down to the 4ghz mark... I think once I saw it drop down to 3.9 under stress testing... honestly though... real world usage will benefit more from stock than an all core OC of 4.2ghz IMO

I did discover that you can OC single cores if you like using Ryzen master... but seriously, it already does that for you : ) Yay finally a stock setting that doesn't suck


----------



## kd5151

Me: Can't wait till I can get my hands on the 2700X. I want to overclock to 4.4ghz.
You: You can't hit 4.4ghz without high voltage. Better off leaving it stock.
Me: Oh'well at least I got the coolest stock cooler ever made.
You. Now I think I know where all the Ryzen+ R&D went to.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://www.overclock.net/forum/data:image/png;base64,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***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

This is what I see... more cores than not being pushed past 4.1ghz and if you look at the last (max) column you can see it pushes single cores past the supposed 4.3ghz max boost regularly hitting near 4.35ghz.... it actually will do this when 1 or 2 threads are being used.... at the point of screen capture it was using about 8 threads (I'm guessing based on what I had running) anytime it's not just at idle, I'm seeing 4.1 to 4.3 normally with it on occasion going to 4.35 and under high stress dropping below 4.1... again lowest I've seen is 3.9 and that was only a short bit... running IBT avx it held 3.95 to 4.025 consistently.... and all this is on a B350 board! not even the new x470's guys, I'm impressed... not so much with the performance improvement although it's good, but more with how the new auto overclocking is working... no fuss no mess, just plug and play

I still want to know if the chips are tougher than Ryzen 1st gen... these default voltages hitting 1.5+ are making me wonder... I pulled the vid's out and it is actually calling for voltages up to 1.55 and I've seen 1.538 on a single core but normally I see 1.5 being max used... really curious about this, I know this is normal for these, but I'm wondering if this means it's ok to push all core clocks higher using 1.55v or more : )


----------



## Minotaurtoo

miklkit said:


> Curses! I am trying to save my pennies for a gpu and you show that.


it's so weird though.... 4.15ghz all core is about equal to stock in this benchmark: http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8411502 all core OC vs http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8423870 stock In some ways stock is better... others the all core OC pulls ahead... but guess what? that means may as well leave it stock lol... It looks nice to see all cores to higher levels more, but really not worth it.. have to push to 4.25ghz in order to even get the stock results on lower threaded apps like older games and normal daily use apps... only benchmarks and heavily threaded stuff will ever really see the benefit... IMO, get yourself one, plug it in set your ram profile and forget it... sell your old stuff and you'll not be too far behind on your gpu savings...


----------



## kd5151

Might benefit more from crazy fast ram than 4.4ghz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

kd5151 said:


> Might benefit more from crazy fast ram than 4.4ghz.


Its funny you said that... I just tested the difference between 2933 with 14,16,16,16,34 vs 3066 16,17,17,17,35 and passmark went from 5406 to 5639 over all score... seems Ryzen 2 needs faster ram even more than Ryzen 1 did... on 1st gen tighter timings did better for me than outright speed... but seems now flatout speed is better. 3066 is fast as my ram can go stable... actually it's fast as it can go bootable too lol...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8424924 best overall system score yet and all I did was step up the ram speed to 3066... all else is stock


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So those who have the new 2700X is it worth it? I'm running a later model 1800x. Big enough improvement to justify the swap to the new one?


----------



## SuperZan

Wolfeshaman said:


> So those who have the new 2700X is it worth it? I'm running a later model 1800x. Big enough improvement to justify the swap to the new one?


I'm very happy with it myself. Given that you can end up paying a very low price of admission by selling off your first-gen Ryzen chip, it's not much effort for a nice little performance boost. The IMC is notably better so long as you have an X370 board with decent RAM compatibility or one of the new X470 boards.


----------



## Johan45

Minotaurtoo said:


> Its funny you said that... I just tested the difference between 2933 with 14,16,16,16,34 vs 3066 16,17,17,17,35 and passmark went from 5406 to 5639 over all score... seems Ryzen 2 needs faster ram even more than Ryzen 1 did... on 1st gen tighter timings did better for me than outright speed... but seems now flatout speed is better. 3066 is fast as my ram can go stable... actually it's fast as it can go bootable too lol...


That really hasn't changed that much from Ryzen to Ryzen+ they both rely on the IF to transfer data so speeding that up does help to some degree. Here are a couple shots with an 800 MHz difference in ram, 400 MHz for IF, 3200 MHz CL14 > 4000 MHz CL14


----------



## Wolfeshaman

SuperZan said:


> I'm very happy with it myself. Given that you can end up paying a very low price of admission by selling off your first-gen Ryzen chip, it's not much effort for a nice little performance boost. The IMC is notably better so long as you have an X370 board with decent RAM compatibility or one of the new X470 boards.


I am running the Asus Prime X370 board. The RAM seems to be happy enough at 3000Mhz but won't go any higher.

The idea would be to sell the 1800x and the Prism cooler together as a package. I was thinking I could get a pretty large chunk of the 2700X back off the sale of it.


----------



## SuperZan

Wolfeshaman said:


> I am running the Asus Prime X370 board. The RAM seems to be happy enough at 3000Mhz but won't go any higher.
> 
> The idea would be to sell the 1800x and the Prism cooler together as a package. I was thinking I could get a pretty large chunk of the 2700X back off the sale of it.


I would imagine so. I sold my 1700X for $300 back when we thought the 2700X was going to be $360-380. The Prime Pro is a solid board with decent memory support. The improved IMC of Pinnacle Ridge could be enough to get you 3200, and the minor improvements in process and arch add up to a neat little boost if you don't mind a bit of minor inconvenience.


----------



## cssorkinman

Johan45 said:


> That really hasn't changed that much from Ryzen to Ryzen+ they both rely on the IF to transfer data so speeding that up does help to some degree. Here are a couple shots with an 800 MHz difference in ram, 400 MHz for IF, 3200 MHz CL14 > 4000 MHz CL14


Did you happen to compare draw calls on 3dmark's api feature test at those speeds?


----------



## Johan45

cssorkinman said:


> Did you happen to compare draw calls on 3dmark's api feature test at those speeds?


Nope, sorry CSS


----------



## cssorkinman

Johan45 said:


> Nope, sorry CSS


Appreciate the prompt reply - thank you.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Wolfeshaman said:


> I am running the Asus Prime X370 board. The RAM seems to be happy enough at 3000Mhz but won't go any higher.
> 
> The idea would be to sell the 1800x and the Prism cooler together as a package. I was thinking I could get a pretty large chunk of the 2700X back off the sale of it.


My 1700 is on ebay right now... it has till thursday and is already over 170$ the prism is over 30 right now... I can hit 4.2ghz all core clock with 1.39v no problems... with 1.45 I get 4.25 but this gets hot lol and I think it finds the limit of my B350's ability to deliver power... All that being said, I get over all better results at stock... I was able to get 1938 cb points at 4.25 but I get 1830's at stock

The #1 spot is when I was using Ryzen master to OC to 4.25 and #4 is plain stock with just a few mem tweaks and such. The single thread test flips these two... the 4.25 falls to 4th place with 175 and the stock wins with a score of 177! Personally I say these are a win... sell your old and get the new : )


----------



## mito1172

I am happy 1800X


----------



## AlphaC

Minotaurtoo, how are you shipping your PRISM cooler? I weighed it and it's 24oz. Roughly 11.5x12.5x12cm for the black box (not the processor box)

So round it to 5"x5"x5"...

Medium Flat rate box is 11 1⁄4″ x 8 3⁄4″ x 6″

UPS rounds 1.5lb to 2lb billable weight which is just under $13 coast to coast ( Ebay states $14 though?).

I managed to slip it in a padded flat rate envelope as well, but without extra padding I don't think it will arrive in one piece to whoever buys it.


------

My chip is 1806SUS batch


----------



## Minotaurtoo

AlphaC said:


> Minotaurtoo, how are you shipping your PRISM cooler? I weighed it and it's 24oz. Roughly 11.5x12.5x12cm for the black box (not the processor box)
> 
> So round it to 5"x5"x5"...
> 
> Medium Flat rate box is 11 1⁄4″ x 8 3⁄4″ x 6″
> 
> UPS rounds 1.5lb to 2lb billable weight which is just under $13 coast to coast ( Ebay states $14 though?).
> 
> I managed to slip it in a padded flat rate envelope as well, but without extra padding I don't think it will arrive in one piece to whoever buys it.
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> My chip is 1806SUS batch


I was looking at parcel rate (retail ground) via usps... but I may ship via priority depending on how much it actually costs... for local shipping it's less than 10$ this way...


----------



## Wolfeshaman

SuperZan said:


> I'm very happy with it myself. Given that you can end up paying a very low price of admission by selling off your first-gen Ryzen chip, it's not much effort for a nice little performance boost. The IMC is notably better so long as you have an X370 board with decent RAM compatibility or one of the new X470 boards.



Might not be worth it by time I can do it. There was an article the other day talking about the new pricing list from AMD and the 1800x/1700's were not on it. 

Could be possible they are going to be phasing them out due to the 2700X which would mean that prices are about to tank on the older gen Ryzens. 

Pricing List.


----------



## usoldier

Wolfeshaman said:


> Might not be worth it by time I can do it. There was an article the other day talking about the new pricing list from AMD and the 1800x/1700's were not on it.
> 
> Could be possible they are going to be phasing them out due to the 2700X which would mean that prices are about to tank on the older gen Ryzens.
> 
> Pricing List.


Hurry up selling it then , sold my 1700x friday and picked up 2700x Saterday, iam very happy with the new cpu <3


----------



## miklkit

SuperZan said:


> I'm very happy with it myself. Given that you can end up paying a very low price of admission by selling off your first-gen Ryzen chip, it's not much effort for a nice little performance boost. The IMC is notably better so long as you have an X370 board with decent RAM compatibility or one of the new X470 boards.



Have you tried it on the GT7 yet? It would be nice if my E-die ram could run at its rated 3200.


----------



## SuperZan

miklkit said:


> Have you tried it on the GT7 yet? It would be nice if my E-die ram could run at its rated 3200.


I actually sold the GT7 in our very own OCN marketplace as I'm looking to move into the GT8 and am as impulsive as Caligula after a few jugs of wine. I have an X370 ASRock Taichi and AB350 Pro4 in the house from various open-benching shenanigans so I've just been using those in the meantime. IME the 2700X effectively taken the motherboard out of the equation for troubleshooting 3200 RAM. If the board's memory traces and VRM are sufficient to support overclocking RAM and has QVL 3200 or better RAM proofed on it, the 2700X will most likely get you there without the IMC lottery of Ryzen OG.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Wolfeshaman said:


> Might not be worth it by time I can do it. There was an article the other day talking about the new pricing list from AMD and the 1800x/1700's were not on it.
> 
> Could be possible they are going to be phasing them out due to the 2700X which would mean that prices are about to tank on the older gen Ryzens.
> 
> Pricing List.





usoldier said:


> Hurry up selling it then , sold my 1700x friday and picked up 2700x Saterday, iam very happy with the new cpu <3


This ^ My old 1700 is up to $175 now and it won't end till thursday... the wraith prism is up to $35 now and won't end till saturday... even if it ended today I will have recovered all but $120 ($140 if tax and fees are considered)

Honestly, I'm glad I jumped when I did... was nervous as heck, but I'm getting way better overall performance that is mostly useless on me, but now I can actually OC my ram : ) Old chip could barely hold the xmp profile together.


----------



## AlphaC

Wolfeshaman said:


> Might not be worth it by time I can do it. There was an article the other day talking about the new pricing list from AMD and the 1800x/1700's were not on it.
> 
> Could be possible they are going to be phasing them out due to the 2700X which would mean that prices are about to tank on the older gen Ryzens.
> 
> Pricing List.


Ryzen 7's price floor is basically $200 or so , since Ryzen 5 2600X is selling for roughly that. I don't think you'll be able to get $300 for a R7 1700 now, probably $250 at best.


----------



## TrueForm

Might pick up an 2700X in a few months after I buy a new car. Have to turn off SMT to get 4ghz on my 1700


----------



## savagebunny

So, with my Biostar GT7, I went from AGESA 1.0.0.6 to AGESA Pinnacle PI 1.0.0.2a update ( Beta ) and lost out on a ton of Cache & Memory benchmark. Although my gaming experienced hasn't suffered. No FPS drop. Applications seem quicker actually overall and my memory timings are the same between both AGESA versions. My latency is showed as 76.7ns but I'm usually getting around 70ns now (I kept all my applications open). 

I lost out on about 10,000MB/s on Read/Write/Copy Memory. 200GB/s on Read/Copy L1/L2/L3 cache. Roughly 100GB/s on Write L1/L2/L3 cache. I'm sensing it's either AIDA acting whack or this beta BIOS is causing it because other manufacture boards on 1.0.0.2a I noticed don't have low bandwidth like me.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

miklkit - have been running samsung e-die 16gb @ 3200 on my cvie since september last year with an 1800x - havent had any issues. that was with 1701 bios, now on 6004. managed 3466 for benching but 3600 only just gets into windows b4 bsod


----------



## Johan45

savagebunny said:


> So, with my Biostar GT7, I went from AGESA 1.0.0.6 to AGESA Pinnacle PI 1.0.0.2a update ( Beta ) and lost out on a ton of Cache & Memory benchmark. Although my gaming experienced hasn't suffered. No FPS drop. Applications seem quicker actually overall and my memory timings are the same between both AGESA versions. My latency is showed as 76.7ns but I'm usually getting around 70ns now (I kept all my applications open).
> 
> I lost out on about 10,000MB/s on Read/Write/Copy Memory. 200GB/s on Read/Copy L1/L2/L3 cache. Roughly 100GB/s on Write L1/L2/L3 cache. I'm sensing it's either AIDA acting whack or this beta BIOS is causing it because other manufacture boards on 1.0.0.2a I noticed don't have low bandwidth like me.


There's a bug of some sort in the early pinnacle BIOS, you'll have to wait for Biostar to find a patch for it. Had the same on an MSI x470 but it's fixed now


----------



## savagebunny

Johan45 said:


> There's a bug of some sort in the early pinnacle BIOS, you'll have to wait for Biostar to find a patch for it. Had the same on an MSI x470 but it's fixed now


Ah shucks I figured as much. Biostar doesn't release fast patches or many beta bios unlike say Asus, MSI, Gigabyte etc. They rather get it at least right the first time from what I can see. First time I touched the bios since 1.0.0.6 and its already much better.


----------



## AlphaC

Isn't 1.0.0.2a with the Spectre patches? I don't think it's a bug if it's only IO related.

It could just be your subtimings.

Also, AMD AGESA numbering is ridiculous.


----------



## savagebunny

AlphaC said:


> Isn't 1.0.0.2a with the Spectre patches? I don't think it's a bug if it's only IO related.
> 
> It could just be your subtimings.
> 
> Also, AMD AGESA numbering is ridiculous.


I just dug a bit deeper into 1.0.0.2a in general and some users are reporting the same memory bandwidth problem on ASrock X370. So def not sub timings since I've already tried to mess around with those. Seems like a widespread bug. 

And yes I do believe so with 1.0.0.2 came Spectre & Meltdown patches. Used the GRC tool InSpectre to test and says I'm now protected.


----------



## Scotty99

AlphaC said:


> Ryzen 7's price floor is basically $200 or so , since Ryzen 5 2600X is selling for roughly that. I don't think you'll be able to get $300 for a R7 1700 now, probably $250 at best.


Ryzen 1700 is 199.00 at microcenter btw
http://www.microcenter.com/product/..._AM4_Boxed_Processor_with_Wraith_Spire_Cooler.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Minotaurtoo said:


> This ^ My old 1700 is up to $175 now and it won't end till thursday... the wraith prism is up to $35 now and won't end till saturday... even if it ended today I will have recovered all but $120 ($140 if tax and fees are considered)
> 
> Honestly, I'm glad I jumped when I did... was nervous as heck, but I'm getting way better overall performance that is mostly useless on me, but now I can actually OC my ram : ) Old chip could barely hold the xmp profile together.


This is one of the reasons I'm planning to switch. XMP seems ok to work but once I start settings things manually everything goes downhill. This is with setting everything even to same as XMP. 



AlphaC said:


> Ryzen 7's price floor is basically $200 or so , since Ryzen 5 2600X is selling for roughly that. I don't think you'll be able to get $300 for a R7 1700 now, probably $250 at best.


Maybe I've not updated my rig in awhile, but I'm running an 1800x atm and it'll be sold with a Wraith cooler.


----------



## Johan45

AlphaC said:


> Isn't 1.0.0.2a with the Spectre patches? I don't think it's a bug if it's only IO related.
> 
> It could just be your subtimings.
> 
> Also, AMD AGESA numbering is ridiculous.


Definitely a bug. I saw it first with X370 boards and read in the CHVI thread that ASUS was on top of it but others weren't yet. I got my review kit, Giga board was fine MSI wasn't. Contacted MSI and new BIOS in a day or so fixed it right up and back to normal. I only noticed it when I changed the multiplier. Meaning if it ran at stock it score normally in AIDA as soon as I set a fixed multi I lost bandwidth


----------



## cssorkinman

Any comparisons out there featuring Ryzen 1xxx vs Ryzen 2xxx on the X470 boards?


----------



## Johan45

Not that I have seen CSS but I wouldn't doubt it. There might be one that I know of yep had to watch part way but HWC uses the 1700X in the MSI x470 for comparison. I haven't watched the full vid soooo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

don't know why I am still watching reviews of the 2700x, but one reviewer had bad luck... at stock his wouldn't hit 4.3ghz boost for nothing.. .or so he claims... Joker productions I think it was... mine hits 4.35ghz on single cores all the time and that's on a B350 board so I can't imagine x470's not doing it... strange... I did managed to get up to a 4.275all core OC : ) just a $#!ts and giggles run but still stock over all is better... only all core loads really benefited from it... mine routinely runs all cores up to 4.2ghz under lightish loads... and heavy loads runs around 4.05ghz... think IBT and cinebench were the worst pulling it down to 4ghz even at times


----------



## miklkit

savagebunny said:


> So, with my Biostar GT7, I went from AGESA 1.0.0.6 to AGESA Pinnacle PI 1.0.0.2a update ( Beta ) and lost out on a ton of Cache & Memory benchmark. Although my gaming experienced hasn't suffered. No FPS drop. Applications seem quicker actually overall and my memory timings are the same between both AGESA versions. My latency is showed as 76.7ns but I'm usually getting around 70ns now (I kept all my applications open).
> 
> I lost out on about 10,000MB/s on Read/Write/Copy Memory. 200GB/s on Read/Copy L1/L2/L3 cache. Roughly 100GB/s on Write L1/L2/L3 cache. I'm sensing it's either AIDA acting whack or this beta BIOS is causing it because other manufacture boards on 1.0.0.2a I noticed don't have low bandwidth like me.



That agesa 1.0.0.6 bios is a good one. I got my best overall performance with it and still have it on bios1. I'm currently running agesa 1.0.7.2a on bios2 which needs slightly more cpu voltage but has slightly better memory compatibility. My E-die ram would not run at 3200 before but now will. It just isn't stable. 



I've DLed the pinnacle 1.0.0.0a bios but have not installed it and now maybe I'll just pass on it if all it is is spectre fixes. 



I see that Biostar came out with a chipset update 2 weeks ago. I have no clue how to install that so............


----------



## savagebunny

miklkit said:


> That agesa 1.0.0.6 bios is a good one. I got my best overall performance with it and still have it on bios1. I'm currently running agesa 1.0.7.2a on bios2 which needs slightly more cpu voltage but has slightly better memory compatibility. My E-die ram would not run at 3200 before but now will. It just isn't stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I've DLed the pinnacle 1.0.0.0a bios but have not installed it and now maybe I'll just pass on it if all it is is spectre fixes.
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Biostar came out with a chipset update 2 weeks ago. I have no clue how to install that so............



Since I don't got 1.0.0.6 running right now, you can check if its Spectre V2 & Meltdown if you use https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm real quick. Most likely it will say no it isn't patched on the older AGESA. 

Besides the AIDA memory bandwidth, I have lower latency, my overclock is still stable and I'm able to boot at a bit tighter sub timings on the B-dies so that's a Plus. Also RAM learning is much faster on this BIOS than 1.0.0.6. Either way you may not benefit until 1.0.0.3(?) comes out. Versions of AGESA are confusing.


----------



## polkfan

What are you guys seeing at 1.35-1.4V on the 2700X kind of want to keep that voltage to keep the chip cool enough if i get the 2700X?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

polkfan said:


> What are you guys seeing at 1.35-1.4V on the 2700X kind of want to keep that voltage to keep the chip cool enough if i get the 2700X?


4.2 at 1.4 with LLC set to keep vdroop down a bit... (drops to 1.38 under load) but honestly I get better overall performance with stock... maybe because of my cooling, but I routinely hit 4.2 ghz at stock under moderate/light loads... like gaming.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Well my order for 2700x is in! Already have my 1800x up for sale at I think a reasonable price. Should be able to get about 275 considering I'm sending a Wraith cooler with it.


----------



## miklkit

savagebunny said:


> Since I don't got 1.0.0.6 running right now, you can check if its Spectre V2 & Meltdown if you use https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm real quick. Most likely it will say no it isn't patched on the older AGESA.
> 
> Besides the AIDA memory bandwidth, I have lower latency, my overclock is still stable and I'm able to boot at a bit tighter sub timings on the B-dies so that's a Plus. Also RAM learning is much faster on this BIOS than 1.0.0.6. Either way you may not benefit until 1.0.0.3(?) comes out. Versions of AGESA are confusing.



Both bios I have are pre-spectre. It doesn't concern me because as I understand it there are 4 versions out there. Three of them require the administrator password before they can work and the fourth one requires physical access to the computer's innards. If they already have your administrator password it is game over anyway. 



At this time I'm more interested in the chipset update than any bios update as that might let Ryzen+ run better on this motherboard.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Wolfeshaman said:


> Well my order for 2700x is in! Already have my 1800x up for sale at I think a reasonable price. Should be able to get about 275 considering I'm sending a Wraith cooler with it.


we need to start a 2700x/2700 club... wonder, if anyone can just start the thing up and call it official lol... I have one club already I watch over so not really looking to get another... but would be nice to have one dedicated to 2700x/2700's

Hoping to hear of better oc'ing results than I have been... so far my all core max doesn't even tie my boost clocks... but then I wouldn't want to put that kind of voltage on all cores at once all the time... puts 1.55 vcore to get that 4.35ghz boost and 1.45 to get the 4.2-4.25 boosts.


----------



## polkfan

Minotaurtoo said:


> 4.2 at 1.4 with LLC set to keep vdroop down a bit... (drops to 1.38 under load) but honestly I get better overall performance with stock... maybe because of my cooling, but I routinely hit 4.2 ghz at stock under moderate/light loads... like gaming.


I know right i think i might just do that once i get mine i mean i'll play for awhile but after that as long as its almost always at 4ghz at least i will run at stock.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Minotaurtoo said:


> we need to start a 2700x/2700 club... wonder, if anyone can just start the thing up and call it official lol... I have one club already I watch over so not really looking to get another... but would be nice to have one dedicated to 2700x/2700's
> 
> Hoping to hear of better oc'ing results than I have been... so far my all core max doesn't even tie my boost clocks... but then I wouldn't want to put that kind of voltage on all cores at once all the time... puts 1.55 vcore to get that 4.35ghz boost and 1.45 to get the 4.2-4.25 boosts.


Yeah, all i'm doing with my 2700X is performance enhancer 1. I get boosts to 4075 Mhz while playing BF1 opposed to 3975 Mhz. That is enough for me with this chip. Not worth overclocking it.


----------



## Gettz8488

Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, all i'm doing with my 2700X is performance enhancer 1. I get boosts to 4075 Mhz while playing BF1 opposed to 3975 Mhz. That is enough for me with this chip. Not worth overclocking it.




Are you using offset voltage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiftstealth

Gettz8488 said:


> Are you using offset voltage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For level 1, no.


----------



## polkfan

Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, all i'm doing with my 2700X is performance enhancer 1. I get boosts to 4075 Mhz while playing BF1 opposed to 3975 Mhz. That is enough for me with this chip. Not worth overclocking it.


We at least have to troll and try an OC i mean this is overclock.net 


I agree with you though i mean we all know we aren't setting a crazy 1.55V rating just to get a 4.35Ghz OC most i'm willing to go is 1.4V really as i'm using a AIO(the corsair H150I) and its in a crappy airflow case(H440).



Edit also please if a mod see's this make a 2000 series ownership forum


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, all i'm doing with my 2700X is performance enhancer 1. I get boosts to 4075 Mhz while playing BF1 opposed to 3975 Mhz. That is enough for me with this chip. Not worth overclocking it.


This is the most fascinating chip I've ever had and yet the most frustrating... each chip seems to give a different result based on cooling and board used. I keep watching reviews and many are getting 4ghz+ out of the box boost at full load and yet some seem to only be getting 3.9 even though both used the stock cooler... Self tuning chips to the point its actually hard to get better than stock performance at any load except the most multithreaded loads. 

I'm not sure what this performance enhancer setting is you have, but my board seems to have one of its own turned on by default since I'm seeing gaming clock speeds varying from 4.1 to 4.25 mostly.... hard to get an accurate look except by logs and I haven't logged cpu clocks yet... only looked at HWiNFO64 a few times while gaming.

Frustrating part is simply I haven't been able to get an overclock high enough on all cores to beat the 2 core boost... and since some of my older video software only uses 1 thread it's kinda shooting myself in the foot doing an all core overclock now


----------



## usoldier

Playing mainly World of Tanks CHVI 2700x - Using PE2 and Minus offset of -0.07500v , iam getting constant 4250mhz while playing and 2 cores bosting to 4349mhz sometimes manly while loading map. Vcore voltage spikes to 1.47v 

Using simple custom cooling loop temps hit 58cº while playing.


----------



## AlphaC

Shiftstealth said:


> Yeah, all i'm doing with my 2700X is performance enhancer 1. I get boosts to 4075 Mhz while playing BF1 opposed to 3975 Mhz. That is enough for me with this chip. Not worth overclocking it.


How are you cooling it?

I found out the reason why I can't actually overclock all 8 cores is thermal limit on the poorer cores and EDC (electrical design current). In Ryzen Master, the EDC indicator is the first to hit 99% whereas I'll hit 80°C using AIDA64 if I don't do anything special but turn off the "best" cores.

If I turn off the "bad" cores I can hit ~4.325GHz @ 1.45V , ~4.3GHz @ ~ 1.4V , and ~4.275GHz at about 1.375V. I'm not a super risk taker so I didn't mess with >1.45V...

I suspect that BCLK overclocking is the way to go. You'd get about ~4.5GHz on 103 - 104MHz BCLK.

Batch is 1806SUS so the later ones with 1810SU_ or whatnot might be better?

My voltage curve is closer to GamersNexus' one than the Der8auer top bin one when you account for the poorer cores : https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3290-exponential-ryzen-voltage-frequency-curve


----------



## polkfan

AlphaC said:


> How are you cooling it?
> 
> I found out the reason why I can't actually overclock all 8 cores is thermal limit on the poorer cores and EDC (electrical design current). In Ryzen Master, the EDC indicator is the first to hit 99% whereas I'll hit 80°C using AIDA64 if I don't do anything special but turn off the "best" cores.
> 
> If I turn off the "bad" cores I can hit ~4.325GHz @ 1.45V , ~4.3GHz @ ~ 1.4V , and ~4.275GHz at about 1.375V. I'm not a super risk taker so I didn't mess with >1.45V...
> 
> I suspect that BCLK overclocking is the way to go. You'd get about ~4.5GHz on 103 - 104MHz BCLK.
> 
> Batch is 1806SUS so the later ones with 1810SU_ or whatnot might be better?
> 
> My voltage curve is closer to GamersNexus' one than the Der8auer top bin one when you account for the poorer cores : https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3290-exponential-ryzen-voltage-frequency-curve


What advantages would one get from overclocking that way would it be any more stable i have that option on my board? I just assumed it would be the same last time i even touched that was like 10 years ago


----------



## Minotaurtoo

usoldier said:


> Playing mainly World of Tanks CHVI 2700x - Using PE2 and Minus offset of -0.07500v , iam getting constant 4250mhz while playing and 2 cores bosting to 4349mhz sometimes manly while loading map. Vcore voltage spikes to 1.47v
> 
> Using simple custom cooling loop temps hit 58cº while playing.


interesting... I put a -.05 offset in the core voltage and improved my cinebench single thread score slightly over stock... 1pt but it was repeatable... :thinking:


----------



## Gettz8488

Is there a way we can manually set the clock to be aggressive like PE level 2 without increasing the voltage automatically? Even with the same offset as Auto on auto it spikes to 1.419 but on PE 2 it does 1.47+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiftstealth

AlphaC said:


> How are you cooling it?
> 
> I found out the reason why I can't actually overclock all 8 cores is thermal limit on the poorer cores and EDC (electrical design current). In Ryzen Master, the EDC indicator is the first to hit 99% whereas I'll hit 80°C using AIDA64 if I don't do anything special but turn off the "best" cores.
> 
> If I turn off the "bad" cores I can hit ~4.325GHz @ 1.45V , ~4.3GHz @ ~ 1.4V , and ~4.275GHz at about 1.375V. I'm not a super risk taker so I didn't mess with >1.45V...
> 
> I suspect that BCLK overclocking is the way to go. You'd get about ~4.5GHz on 103 - 104MHz BCLK.
> 
> Batch is 1806SUS so the later ones with 1810SU_ or whatnot might be better?
> 
> My voltage curve is closer to GamersNexus' one than the Der8auer top bin one when you account for the poorer cores : https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3290-exponential-ryzen-voltage-frequency-curve


I'm just using the stock wraith prism. I had some issues with my setup so i basically just shelved my old case/fans/cooler. Temps don't really go above 62C while gaming with PE1/4075Mhz boost.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I got bored and did a little testing on my "gold star" core... 4.375 @ 1.45v held enough to run cinebench single thread test with affinity set to keep it on that core... got 2 points more than normal.... thought about pulling fast one and clock that core high as I could and run cinebench single core there, then clock all cores up as high as I can to do the multi core score just to give a screenshot that would leave people wondering since it still shows up as "stock" according to cinebench.


Edit:

I didn't make a chart, but I did log my clock speeds during game and all active cores stayed much higher than I thought... in Dirt 4 two cores stayed near 4.3 almost the entire race event (4.25-4.325 with a few drops and it was constantly switching which cores it ran on) In "The Crew" game 4 cores tended to hoover around 4.25 the whole of the game, and again was swapping up what cores it used... seems that when a core is not at 100% use it will stay at the higher clock longer...


----------



## polkfan

Basically just run stock haha i hear this from all the tech tubers and people even at overclocker.net this will be a good CPU to have though just like seeing 4ghz or higher.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

polkfan said:


> Basically just run stock haha i hear this from all the tech tubers and people even at overclocker.net this will be a good CPU to have though just like seeing 4ghz or higher.


Yeah, it seems that if you have extreme cooling on a proper mother board then yeah... just run stock... I've watched so many reviews out there and been doing a bit of research on my own and it seems this new boost tech they have will take advantage of what you have... to an extent.. overclocking has a definite full throttle advantage but not a dramatic one if you are running cooling like mine... I went from 1830 to 1938 cb points going from stock to 4.25ghz all core... but my single core score drops from 177 to 174 doing that.

It seems that AMD has finally set a boost program in place that really pushes it hard...likely to compete with intel's new boost form they use on coffee lake.

Here is what I've seen (correct me if I've missed something or just am plain wrong):

1: Temps at stock don't vary much from stock cooler to extreme coolers, but clocks do... this suggests that the chip detects the cooling, learns and takes advantage of the headroom just as the PR from AMD says

2: Same as above but from reviewer to reviewer... have you noticed that most reviewers who use air or aio coolers are hitting right at 70C... but all report slightly different clocks and bench results at stock... kinda noticed a pattern... cooler room, better cooler = better bench but temps remain the same...

3: only extreme cooling solutions will keep these chips from hitting 70C... this suggests that at some point there is a power limit wall the chip and/or board is hitting... My cooling holds it down to 60C at stock settings and strangely hit seems to hit this under light loads as much as full throttle all core loads... 

This would explain why all core overclocks that can blow the power limit away are working to get better heavy load results, but all else is a loss or the same at best for the majority of users.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm just going to leave this here... stock 2700x vs stock I9 7900x oh and I had background monitoring software running too, usually it scores just over 5000 in the multi thread test
interesting isn't it : )


----------



## coreykill99

So, Just got my 1700x Back from Segfault RMA. Only been messing with it a few hours but I am super pleased ATM. I can do 4Ghz at not 1.45v LLClv 3 like my old chip and that was just getting to 4. I never could get it stable. 
this one ATM just finished 1hour of OCCT AVX @ 1.393 I think it was. LLC LV2. think I can tune this down some. but so far its still miles above my old chip. now lets see what my IMC is like. hoping for 3333 cl14


----------



## miklkit

Minotaurtoo said:


> I'm just going to leave this here... stock 2700x vs stock I9 7900x oh and I had background monitoring software running too, usually it scores just over 5000 in the multi thread test
> interesting isn't it : )



The 7900x is currently selling for $922 USD at Newegg. It was at $999. 


For comparison here is what my 1700 did in December with the same version of CPU-Z.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

miklkit said:


> The 7900x is currently selling for $922 USD at Newegg. It was at $999.
> 
> 
> For comparison here is what my 1700 did in December with the same version of CPU-Z.


I can't even express how tickled I am to see real competition in the cpu market... intel was overcharging for years because of lack of copetition... now AMD is back and in a big way... nice to see that AMD isn't just sitting down on the job after 1st gen


----------



## Wolfeshaman

https://valid.x86.fr/tcnk1n

Just got mine in and this is what I'm getting at stock with the CPU-Z comparison option. Really doesn't seem to bad for stock CPU.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Wolfeshaman said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/tcnk1n
> 
> Just got mine in and this is what I'm getting at stock with the CPU-Z comparison option. Really doesn't seem to bad for stock CPU.



https://valid.x86.fr/ulgucc remarkably similar : ) think there was a temp bug on your report.. showing over 100C and yeah, not bad at all for stock lol... cpuz, cinebench and IBT all seem to result in it dropping to 4ghz or well a few shy thanks to the 99.8 base clock... most of the time though under more normal loads it holds higher clocks.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh calling these CPU's "stock" is a bit of a stretch lol. They are pushed to the limit out of the box nearly as far as GPU's are. I kind of like it tbh, i never overclocked because i liked doing it i just wanted the performance increases. Wonder if intel will adopt the same strategy, at least on 1-2 sku's i bet a 5.0ghz boost (or maybe higher?) 8750k would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Minotaurtoo said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/ulgucc remarkably similar : ) think there was a temp bug on your report.. showing over 100C and yeah, not bad at all for stock lol... cpuz, cinebench and IBT all seem to result in it dropping to 4ghz or well a few shy thanks to the 99.8 base clock... most of the time though under more normal loads it holds higher clocks.


Has to be a bug. I just redid the "benching and stress test" from CPU-Z and this comes up

https://valid.x86.fr/7yy2tu

however the highest temps seen by HWInfo is 

67.3c (Tctl)
57.3 (Tdie)

Which even with a 10c difference I'm assuming this is like the older Ryzen CPU and proper temps are the Tdie. Which it's nice to see AMD got rid of the massive off set for the sensors with this new generation. 10c difference between actual and reported isn't so bad.

Tried resetting everything (Including DOCP) CPU-Z just keeps reporting the stupidly high temps. 

However this CPU is able to allow my Ram up to the next stepping of 3100 with the DOCP settings (don't have time to manually set things right now) whereas my 1800x previously would barely allow me to get to 3000Mhz. 

Need to find time to play with this.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Scotty99 said:


> Eh calling these CPU's "stock" is a bit of a stretch lol. They are pushed to the limit out of the box nearly as far as GPU's are. I kind of like it tbh, i never overclocked because i liked doing it i just wanted the performance increases. Wonder if intel will adopt the same strategy, at least on 1-2 sku's i bet a 5.0ghz boost (or maybe higher?) 8750k would sell like hotcakes.


Yeah, It seems like these overclock themselves like gpu's do... so no two people will see the exact same results... better cooling=better performance... like it and hate it lol... there is no all core overclock that will give me significantly better gaming performance then just letting it do things itself...


----------



## cssorkinman

Minotaurtoo said:


> I'm just going to leave this here... stock 2700x vs stock I9 7900x oh and I had background monitoring software running too, usually it scores just over 5000 in the multi thread test
> interesting isn't it : )


Sure slaps the 5960 around


----------



## Minotaurtoo

cssorkinman said:


> Sure slaps the 5960 around


I didn't read 1800x lol I just saw 1.52v and was thinking you had a bad chip... then I saw the 1800x and my opinion changed significantly... my old 1700 couldn't hit 4.2 at any voltage... to 1.5 to try to stabilize 4ghz and even then it wasn't truly stable... was just good enough to bench on...


----------



## cssorkinman

Minotaurtoo said:


> I didn't read 1800x lol I just saw 1.52v and was thinking you had a bad chip... then I saw the 1800x and my opinion changed significantly... my old 1700 couldn't hit 4.2 at any voltage... to 1.5 to try to stabilize 4ghz and even then it wasn't truly stable... was just good enough to bench on...


A couple bios revisions back, it would run 4.2 for daily use on the game-boost auto overclocking settings. 

This one scales better with voltage than some. I think If i backed off on the LLC setting and cranked up the V I could run a tad faster for daily stuff, stability testing on 16 threads is hugely different however. 

Core #5 is the weak sister.... always conks out before the others in p 95

The 2XXX's remind me of the post batch 1429 vish's much less voltage required.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

cssorkinman said:


> A couple bios revisions back, it would run 4.2 for daily use on the game-boost auto overclocking settings.
> 
> This one scales better with voltage than some. I think If i backed off on the LLC setting and cranked up the V I could run a tad faster for daily stuff, stability testing on 16 threads is hugely different however.
> 
> Core #5 is the weak sister.... always conks out before the others in p 95
> 
> The 2XXX's remind me of the post batch 1429 vish's much less voltage required.


Yeah... these gen 2's are exactly what AMD said... optimization and tuning... that's it... like the later visheras that would hit higher clocks easier these do... except that they tuned more than just what affects the core clocks this time... I noticed that these do what the first gen would do with cb15 bias turned on... as in turning it on now has no effect hardly at all but before it would have a massive effect... 

On another note, sold my prism cooler for 41$ on ebay : ) Buyer backed out on the cpu though so I had to relist it... durn it all.. oh well.. if I get 230$ total out of the two I'll be happy lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I took this screenshot to show what the auto overclocking of second gen does in one of the most cpu demanding games I have... this game used to make my FX sit around 75% usage even at 5ghz... you can see 4 cores are over 4.2ghz and I watched it for about 15 mins and it alternated between this and all core clocks around 4.1ghz during the game... but mostly stayed with 4 cores between 4.2 and 4.25


----------



## polkfan

Scotty99 said:


> Eh calling these CPU's "stock" is a bit of a stretch lol. They are pushed to the limit out of the box nearly as far as GPU's are. I kind of like it tbh, i never overclocked because i liked doing it i just wanted the performance increases. Wonder if intel will adopt the same strategy, at least on 1-2 sku's i bet a 5.0ghz boost (or maybe higher?) 8750k would sell like hotcakes.


Probably will since their 10nm CPU's are delayed again


----------



## Minotaurtoo

polkfan said:


> Probably will since their 10nm CPU's are delayed again


IDK, I think we are more likely to see an 8 core coffee lake come to main stream pc... but then again Intel has done similar things to stay ahead of AMD before back in the pentium days... If they do that, I wonder how well it will be compatible with all current boards... pretty sure if they come out with the 8 core chip it'll need yet another new board, but I've been hearing rumors that they were indeed going to bring out an 8 core coffee lake to mainstream.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Minotaurtoo said:


> Yeah... these gen 2's are exactly what AMD said... optimization and tuning... that's it... like the later visheras that would hit higher clocks easier these do... except that they tuned more than just what affects the core clocks this time... I noticed that these do what the first gen would do with cb15 bias turned on... as in turning it on now has no effect hardly at all but before it would have a massive effect...
> 
> On another note, sold my prism cooler for 41$ on ebay : ) Buyer backed out on the cpu though so I had to relist it... durn it all.. oh well.. if I get 230$ total out of the two I'll be happy lol


I got really lucky with mine, I sold the 1800X for 280 and the Prism Cooler for 46. Pretty much made the upgrade all of 4$. I'm definitely glad I took the advice and started the selling process early.


----------



## BoutTime

The first Wraith Prism I saw for sale on eBay in the UK went for £72. The next one I think was £61. Crazy prices. They will probably eventually settle at around £35 as more come to market. AMD are missing a trick. They should selll them themselves.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah saw those, plan on flogging mine too. I did nail selling the Wraith Spire RGB for £50 at launch of Ryzen Gen 1. Had a FVF promo at the time plus used cheapest postage. Always makes me smile ear to ear that one. While back I think OCuk started selling WS RGB for £20 and WS £10.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Wolfeshaman said:


> I got really lucky with mine, I sold the 1800X for 280 and the Prism Cooler for 46. Pretty much made the upgrade all of 4$. I'm definitely glad I took the advice and started the selling process early.


I put mine up for sale before I even had it out lol... but the buyer got impatient while the auction was going and paid more to get a new one lol... oh well its up for sale again and maybe this time will sell... if I can get even 200$ out of both together I'll be happy for the upgrade... my 1700 was mediocre taking 1.4v for 3.9... not the worst I've seen, but by no means the best... this 2700x seems to be slightly above average... maybe even way above average if I had a x370/x470 board to run it on.. but I can get pretty good even on this b350... but then this is no ordinary b350 lol... its TUF :thumbsups... I know, still it's 4+2 vrm phase, but from what I've read the tuf boards use 60amp vrm's that are the best efficiency and very heat tolerant... 60 amp x 4 = 240 amp so I should be good lol... (never had vrm throttling....yet)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I really don't want to do it, but I'm about to start a 2700/2700x owners club thread if one doesn't get started soon... I'm no good with list maintaining so I would prefer someone who can do well with lists to do it... If I do it, it will be a simple OP with a basic list and some basic part info... basically I'm saying Please someone competent start a club : )


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Out of curioustiy what are people getting for temps on these things? 
I'm running a H110I and it's hitting 70c max (So far) while idling at nearly 40-45c (Tdie)




Minotaurtoo said:


> I really don't want to do it, but I'm about to start a 2700/2700x owners club thread if one doesn't get started soon... I'm no good with list maintaining so I would prefer someone who can do well with lists to do it... If I do it, it will be a simple OP with a basic list and some basic part info... basically I'm saying Please someone competent start a club : )


 I don't even maintain my Final Fantasy club I started years ago lol..


----------



## tekjunkie28

So I got my 2700x setup with a Gigabyte aorus gaming 5 and tridentZ LED 3200 memory. I had 2 bsod and it was a page fault so I did a memtest and got error. I played around with it some and realized that the mobo is overclocking mu 3200mhz ram by about 25mhz and its unstable. I set the clock to 3133 and it set its speed to 3155 and is perfectly stable. Is that odd for mobos to OC mem like that? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

tekjunkie28 said:


> So I got my 2700x setup with a Gigabyte aorus gaming 5 and tridentZ LED 3200 memory. I had 2 bsod and it was a page fault so I did a memtest and got error. I played around with it some and realized that the mobo is overclocking mu 3200mhz ram by about 25mhz and its unstable. I set the clock to 3133 and it set its speed to 3155 and is perfectly stable. Is that odd for mobos to OC mem like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your BCLK is probably fluctuating.

I have a Ryzen 7 2700X stable on x370 Gaming 5. Not really recommended though without airflow, the board gets toasty in the 80°C range if you stress it with the R7 2700X.

You need to manually set VSOC (1.05-1.1V) and RAM voltage (~1.35-1.38V) if you want to be stable.



Minotaurtoo said:


> I really don't want to do it, but I'm about to start a 2700/2700x owners club thread if one doesn't get started soon... I'm no good with list maintaining so I would prefer someone who can do well with lists to do it... If I do it, it will be a simple OP with a basic list and some basic part info... basically I'm saying Please someone competent start a club : )


If you set it up and ask an OCN admin to make a google form for people to sign up (with CPU-Z validation or w/e) it would eliminate most of the work.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Wolfeshaman said:


> Out of curioustiy what are people getting for temps on these things?
> I'm running a H110I and it's hitting 70c max (So far) while idling at nearly 40-45c (Tdie)
> 
> 
> I don't even maintain my Final Fantasy club I started years ago lol..


I'm on custom loop and it will hit 60C Tdie under stress and usually holds mid 30's idle... now pushing all core OC of 4.25 it'll hit 70 tdie in a hurry and usually hoover just over.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I started a thread here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1689833-ryzen-2700-2700x-owners-club.html I didn't give it the [Official] labeling, I figure an admin will have to decide if it's official... anyway there is no list of owners setup yet but there is some information I have gotten directly from AMD relating to each cpu including max temps... I didn't include max voltages yet... wanting more information on that before I include it.


----------



## VeritronX

I would have thought it made more sense to just rename this thread to include them.. all the stuff that still applies to the older cpu's applies to them too, they just have a better voltage / frequency curve really.


----------



## miklkit

If what I'm reading is true, then Ryzen + runs way hotter unless you have a custom water loop. With air cooling you may be better off with what we already have.


----------



## Johan45

miklkit said:


> If what I'm reading is true, then Ryzen + runs way hotter unless you have a custom water loop. With air cooling you may be better off with what we already have.


I didn't see that, I could run 4.2 30 minutes Aida stability, Aida FPU only and P95 small ffts on the supplied Prism cooler and still stay within thermal limits easily. 4.3 was pushing it into the high 90s


----------



## tekjunkie28

So what's the actual true story of whether to use ryzen balanced plan or windows balanced plan? Is there benchmarks out there comparing them?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miklkit

Johan45 said:


> I didn't see that, I could run 4.2 30 minutes Aida stability, Aida FPU only and P95 small ffts on the supplied Prism cooler and still stay within thermal limits easily. 4.3 was pushing it into the high 90s



Ouch!! No way will I go there. This system currently peaks at 68-69C and I don't want to go hotter than that.


----------



## Johan45

miklkit said:


> Ouch!! No way will I go there. This system currently peaks at 68-69C and I don't want to go hotter than that.


That's your choice, they're rated up to 100 and normal operations very seldom push it as far as those tests would. There have also been a lot of reports of skewed temp reading with x370/2700X combinations. I didn't see any of that in my testing on CHVI but others have. Did a couple quick tests with p95 custom blend at 13000MB ram on a 360 ek predator. As you can see it was 60° at 4.2 GHz


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Johan45 said:


> That's your choice, they're rated up to 100 and normal operations very seldom push it as far as those tests would. There have also been a lot of reports of skewed temp reading with x370/2700X combinations. I didn't see any of that in my testing on CHVI but others have. Did a couple quick tests with p95 custom blend at 13000MB ram on a 360 ek predator. As you can see it was 60° at 4.2 GHz


I can confirm the skewed temp readings. HWInfo64 and HWMonitor both report temps correctly. However anything else seems to report much much higher temps than what is there. Corsair software (Link and also ICUE) will report idle temps near 80c while if you're looking at CPU-Z it'll report around the same when comparing to other CPU's or submitting a Validation.

My system for reference

Asus Prime X370 Pro
Ryzen 2700X
Corsair H110i
MSI Gaming X GTX 1060.


----------



## miklkit

90C is way too hot for my tastes. Think of it as sticker shock, if you will. Venturing into the 70c range makes me nervous.


----------



## polkfan

miklkit said:


> 90C is way too hot for my tastes. Think of it as sticker shock, if you will. Venturing into the 70c range makes me nervous.


Watching a video on how XFR works with the 2700x i can tell Amd's trying to aim for 80C at max load. 


https://youtu.be/zYKlMtiO9YY?t=254

80C is really the max i like my stuff to run at as well. I mean the 70's is ok but when gaming i prefer my temps to be around 60C or less. Hoping my H150i can keep this thing cool enough for my liking most likely i'll be playing around with each generation that comes out anyways so not to worried about its life(want it for 3 years though)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

according to amd's site, 90C for the 2700 and 85C for the 2700x is max temps... I pasted this info in the OP of http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1689833-ryzen-2700-2700x-owners-club.html


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.overclockzone.com/article/10674-performance-test/

Seems the difference in latency between 3466 on Ryzen 7 1700X and Ryzen 7 2700X isn't that huge , it's about 5ns.


----------



## tekjunkie28

AlphaC said:


> Your BCLK is probably fluctuating.
> 
> I have a Ryzen 7 2700X stable on x370 Gaming 5. Not really recommended though without airflow, the board gets toasty in the 80°C range if you stress it with the R7 2700X.
> 
> You need to manually set VSOC (1.05-1.1V) and RAM voltage (~1.35-1.38V) if you want to be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> If you set it up and ask an OCN admin to make a google form for people to sign up (with CPU-Z validation or w/e) it would eliminate most of the work.


Are you referring to vcore SoC? Or chipset core soc?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

VCORE SOC , under the CPU core voltage in Advanced Voltage menu. Put the SOC LLC to High or turbo.

If you are on the X470 Gaming 5 instead of the X370 one you can also adjust the base clock to 100 to try to keep it at 100MHz. It's called CPU clock control under M.I.T.. (see https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qc_qsz&wr_id=154098)


----------



## SuperZan

AlphaC said:


> https://www.overclockzone.com/article/10674-performance-test/
> 
> Seems the difference in latency between 3466 on Ryzen 7 1700X and Ryzen 7 2700X isn't that huge , it's about 5ns.


Cheers, interesting results.


----------



## tekjunkie28

AlphaC said:


> VCORE SOC , under the CPU core voltage in Advanced Voltage menu. Put the SOC LLC to High or turbo.
> 
> If you are on the X470 Gaming 5 instead of the X370 one you can also adjust the base clock to 100 to try to keep it at 100MHz. It's called CPU clock control under M.I.T.. (see https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qc_qsz&wr_id=154098)


I tried all that last night. The BCLK clock stays at ~100.67 resulting in a increase of about 23mhz. That ram must be pushed right to the limit at 3200Mhz. Its rock solid stable st 3133 (or 3155 for this board). Here are a pic of my voltages at pure stock with ram actually undervotes to 1.56. It was pushing 1.68 to the ram. Look over that and see if you see anything suspicious. Thanks!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

That's 1.356V , not 1.56V... I think it's fine.

If it was 1.56V then I'd be quite worried.

Keep in mind hwinfo64 is not 100% accurate sometimes with the ITE SuperIO sensors (basically the chip that senses all the values you see there).


----------



## miklkit

polkfan said:


> Watching a video on how XFR works with the 2700x i can tell Amd's trying to aim for 80C at max load.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/zYKlMtiO9YY?t=254
> 
> 80C is really the max i like my stuff to run at as well. I mean the 70's is ok but when gaming i prefer my temps to be around 60C or less. Hoping my H150i can keep this thing cool enough for my liking most likely i'll be playing around with each generation that comes out anyways so not to worried about its life(want it for 3 years though)



In that video the DR4 hit 75C. My cooling solution is 4-8C cooler than that which should put my stress test temps in the low 70C range and gaming in the 60-65C range. Currently I'm seeing 68-70C in stress tests and 55-60C gaming. That's not too bad. Not good but not too bad. 



The other thing is that as always, cooler is better. The 6C cooler cpu delivered 5fps better performance.


----------



## tekjunkie28

tekjunkie28 said:


> I tried all that last night. The BCLK clock stays at ~100.67 resulting in a increase of about 23mhz. That ram must be pushed right to the limit at 3200Mhz. Its rock solid stable st 3133 (or 3155 for this board). Here are a pic of my voltages at pure stock with ram actually undervotes to 1.56. It was pushing 1.68 to the ram. Look over that and see if you see anything suspicious. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Interesting. What programs do you recommend for monitoring the ryzen? I've always used hwinfo, cpu-z, and maybe coretemp every now and then but this is my 1st AMD since the K6-2 @ 533mhz.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## savagebunny

tekjunkie28 said:


> Interesting. What programs do you recommend for monitoring the ryzen? I've always used hwinfo, cpu-z, and maybe coretemp every now and then but this is my 1st AMD since the K6-2 @ 533mhz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


CPU-z / HWiNFO has all the correct numbers/sensors programmed in. Just use those 2 and you'll be good.


----------



## AlphaC

CPU-Z is really off sometimes. I remember my CPU-Z validation for 41x multiplier was reading 1.55V when I never ran more than 1.425V on it (R7 1700X). Usually hwinfo64 is the most accurate besides Ryzen Master & whatever motherboard manufacturer utility (if it is properly made).


----------



## tekjunkie28

Is that even possible? Almost 4.4ghz?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

His BCLK is 102.3


----------



## tekjunkie28

AlphaC said:


> His BCLK is 102.3


Yea that's mine. How is that possible with it set to 100. Is that something to do with spread spectrum? I had that option on an asrock z87 extreme 6 board but I dont aee it on this board.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Does someone notice something odd about my wattage?
was trying to figure out some freezes thinking SoC voltage was low but was getting trouble with my temperatures.(kept lowering speed and voltage to try isolate away temp issue)

Prime95 26.6 no AVX (custom 24000Mb ram)


----------



## miklkit

166 amps? 235 watts? Can the hardware even handle that kind of load without burning up, or is it just a bad reading? 



For comparison my system peaks at 117 amps 165 watts while putting 1.394 volts into the cpu with 1.119v SOC.


----------



## Nighthog

miklkit said:


> 166 amps? 235 watts? Can the hardware even handle that kind of load without burning up, or is it just a bad reading?
> 
> For comparison my system peaks at 117 amps 165 watts while putting 1.394 volts into the cpu with 1.119v SOC.


I've been guessing it's bad reading, as in "not supported" motherboard for HWiNFO.
Mostly total watts(CPU Core power) and amps(CPU Core Current) seem doubled.

But I was more worried about "per core wattage" and "CPU Package Power" as they have been ~simliar~ to others before. Now they are way to high?
[email protected] = 14Watts per core in Prime95 26.6?? and 140Watts total CPU Package Power? 

I've been having thermal issues as of late thanks to badly mounted/applied waterblock. It has sort of worked, but the values seemed off anyway when I looked at the wattage my cpu was pulling for the lower clocks/volts. To keep thermals in check when stress testing some stuff.


----------



## tekjunkie28

miklkit said:


> 166 amps? 235 watts? Can the hardware even handle that kind of load without burning up, or is it just a bad reading?
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison my system peaks at 117 amps 165 watts while putting 1.394 volts into the cpu with 1.119v SOC.


235 watts is nothing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

I stopped using prime to test for stability. All it does is cook stuff. I think I used x264 and some Pi calculator. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritronX

Prime works well for me, I use the blend test. There are some points of the test that draw alot more power, but that's what I aim for my cooling to handle. I've not had too much trouble getting things to be stable as long as I try to keep it under 75C. Gotta say though, my D14 with 2200RPM vardars is barely enough to handle it at 4GHz 1.35v when it gets up over 200W in prime testing. I'm going back to custom water instead, I have more than enough parts lying around to make that work.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

VeritronX said:


> Prime works well for me, I use the blend test. There are some points of the test that draw alot more power, but that's what I aim for my cooling to handle. I've not had too much trouble getting things to be stable as long as I try to keep it under 75C. Gotta say though, my D14 with 2200RPM vardars is barely enough to handle it at 4GHz 1.35v when it gets up over 200W in prime testing. I'm going back to custom water instead, I have more than enough parts lying around to make that work.


if you have what you need, custom water is the way to go :thumb: I used to never watercool, now its water or go home lol... I know some have had leaks, but rather than build for beauty, I built for no leaks and have had no issues in over 5 years...


----------



## CJMitsuki

Nighthog said:


> I've been guessing it's bad reading, as in "not supported" motherboard for HWiNFO.
> Mostly total watts(CPU Core power) and amps(CPU Core Current) seem doubled.
> 
> But I was more worried about "per core wattage" and "CPU Package Power" as they have been ~simliar~ to others before. Now they are way to high?
> [email protected] = 14Watts per core in Prime95 26.6?? and 140Watts total CPU Package Power?
> 
> I've been having thermal issues as of late thanks to badly mounted/applied waterblock. It has sort of worked, but the values seemed off anyway when I looked at the wattage my cpu was pulling for the lower clocks/volts. To keep thermals in check when stress testing some stuff.


Get some Liquid Metal, lowered my stress temps by 20c...Idling at 24c and stress test at 4ghz wont even break 60c. Just made me nervous applying it though lol


----------



## hurricane28

tekjunkie28 said:


> I stopped using prime to test for stability. All it does is cook stuff. I think I used x264 and some Pi calculator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How do you get your overclocks stable than? 

Prima95 is one of the best if not the best program to test stability, you have no idea what you are talking about man.


----------



## abso

I encountered some strange behaviour today. I updated my bios and dialed in my old settings. I forgot about SOC Voltage though. I usually have it set to 0.950V, Auto sets it to 1.150V though (3200Mhz on RAM). With SOC Voltage left on Auto and all other settings dialed in, my 4Ghz OC became unstable and required quite a bit more Vcore voltage pass my stresstest. I first thought the bios is causing the rise in required vcore but then noticed that I forgot to dial in SOC voltage. 

So the point I guess is, that there is a connection between SOC and Vcore and lowering SOC voltage makes it at the same time possible to lower your Vcore as well. Anyone noticed something similar?


----------



## angelgrin

Is anyone using bluestacks? I have this issue when i try to run a game or shut down bluestack i get a blue screen with stop code: memory_management

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

hurricane28 said:


> How do you get your overclocks stable than?
> 
> Prima95 is one of the best if not the best program to test stability, you have no idea what you are talking about man.


Prime95 is not that great depending on which version you are talking about. Several years ago I used it but it didn't get me anywhere near the OC i wanted. It just made everything way too hot. There is even threads about some intel processors being damaged by prime95. 

I use 264x and games. I have been stable on every processor I've had at lower voltages then what most need. BUT, I also spend more time tweaking them most and up until haswell I was temp limited. Haswell was the 1st processor that I never felt comfortable pushing the limits on. I have played around with prime95 just to get a feel for temps. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minotaurtoo

tekjunkie28 said:


> Prime95 is not that great depending on which version you are talking about. Several years ago I used it but it didn't get me anywhere near the OC i wanted. It just made everything way too hot. There is even threads about some intel processors being damaged by prime95.
> 
> I use 264x and games. I have been stable on every processor I've had at lower voltages then what most need. BUT, I also spend more time tweaking them most and up until haswell I was temp limited. Haswell was the 1st processor that I never felt comfortable pushing the limits on. I have played around with prime95 just to get a feel for temps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


personally I'm a fan of linepack testing... quick dirty and usually worst case scenario.... that being said only true test of stability is real life use... usually though if your system can survive 20 mins of OCCT linepack with avx enabled or 10 runs of IBT with avx set at very high, it'll be good for the long haul... heck I left a system running folding at home for 8 days that had barely passed IBT with avx and it was all good.. no failures at all.


----------



## savagebunny

So regarding Linepack... I've never used it as a 100% stability benchmark. I've been OCing since the Q6600 days (First computer I built). This was 2008 1 year after its release. So in 10 years of OCing, testing LinX, Linepack is just a stupid amount of heat for no reason. What have I used? Mix of everything. Not in any specific order but prime95, AIDA, my games I play (You'd be surprised how many times I've crashed but passed everything else fine), OCCT (not anymore), 3Dmark06/11. 

But hey, YMMV. You use what you feel like it. I used y-cruncher a series of times with Ryzen at first release when I got the first batch which has the segfault bug still. I've tested it that one time and been running the same clocks/setting since. No crash, no WHEA, no errors, no corrupt files. Y'all focus on these stupid tests way to much. Enjoy your rig. Also, solid power delivery is #1


----------



## tekjunkie28

I used linpack when I overclocked my Q9550. That processor was a beast. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miklkit

Speaking of stress testing, how does Y-Cruncher work out these days? I used it last summer but lately when I try it, it just instacrashes. I deleted and reinstalled it but it still just instacrashed. 



Any rumors on when the next agesa update is? I'm running agesa 1072a and just took a big performance hit from Macroshaft. Installing the latest drivers helped some but methinks it's time to flash the bios again.


----------



## Anty

Why you ask about next AGESA while you are running several months old BIOS? Why not update to latest one and than wait for new?
FYI - pinnaclePI-1002a has spectre microcode patch so some minor performance hit is a bonus


----------



## miklkit

Rumor has it that the 1002a code is buggy so I want the next one. I haven't heard anything bad about the 1000a code but if the next one is coming soon I would rather wait for it because I'm tired of constantly resetting everything in the bios. What I've got was running great until a few days ago.


----------



## SuperZan

miklkit said:


> Speaking of stress testing, how does Y-Cruncher work out these days? I used it last summer but lately when I try it, it just instacrashes. I deleted and reinstalled it but it still just instacrashed.


How odd; I've never had that issue with it so I couldn't tell you how to fix it, but we're fortunate enough to have y-cruncher's developer in the community ( @Mysticial ). Personally, I've used it as my primary gatekeeper stress test for some time as it best emulates my workloads and IMO does a great job of cycling the CPU through core, cache, and memory-intensive sequences in varying combinations.


----------



## Mysticial

miklkit said:


> Speaking of stress testing, how does Y-Cruncher work out these days? I used it last summer but lately when I try it, it just instacrashes. I deleted and reinstalled it but it still just instacrashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any rumors on when the next agesa update is? I'm running agesa 1072a and just took a big performance hit from Macroshaft. Installing the latest drivers helped some but methinks it's time to flash the bios again.


Does it happen at stock?

I've gotten intermittent random crashes at stock on my 1800X. Initially, I blamed it on memory incompatibility. But it all went away after I RMA'ed it for the segfault bug and got a week 37 chip in return.

(Btw, the "Ryzen Pro" chips are all segfault free. They're the ones with the new stepping.)



SuperZan said:


> How odd; I've never had that issue with it so I couldn't tell you how to fix it, but we're fortunate enough to have y-cruncher's developer in the community ( @*Mysticial* ). Personally, I've used it as my primary gatekeeper stress test for some time as it best emulates my workloads and IMO does a great job of cycling the CPU through core, cache, and memory-intensive sequences in varying combinations.


----------



## miklkit

Stock? I only ran this rig stock for the first day it was up and running. I used it to help get to the current OC then didn't use it at all for a while. I haven't tested the ram for some time but it still runs fine with no data corruption.


----------



## Mysticial

miklkit said:


> Stock? I only ran this rig stock for the first day it was up and running. I used it to help get to the current OC then didn't use it at all for a while. I haven't tested the ram for some time but it still runs fine with no data corruption.


I meant does y-cruncher insta-crash while everything is stock. (no CPU overclock + memory at 2133 MHz)

If it does not crash at stock, but it insta-crashes with your current OC, then that would imply the obvious...


----------



## miklkit

No idea as I never ran Y-Cruncher with it stock, but I did run it many times with different OCs and with the same memory settings. Guess it's time to flash the bios again.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, flashed it to agesa 1000a and Y-Cruncher is working again. It must have been something in the agesa 1072a that didn't let it work as it worked with previous bios. Having a totally silent pc is eerie, but I know how to fix that.


----------



## miklkit

Spamming the thread I guess.......


Got it back up to speed with the same settings except for possibly some memory settings might still be different. Y-Cruncher still works and it passed, but the sensors froze and the temps got high. After a restart the sensors are working again so tried a game and it crashed. It never crashed before. Well, the old good bios is just the flick of a switch away.


EDIT: The new bios failed IBT AVX and keeps crashing in games so the switch got flipped and the old bios is running again. The latest version of Y-Cruncher works with it too!


----------



## 1TM1

Got a new 1700 to 4.3 GHz in X370-Pro in bios, at 1.45V. 4300 is stable for over an hour so far. 

Just built a new pc so haven't installed OS/tested in Prime etc. (MC deal was too good: with rebates and discounts 235 for 1700 _and_ PrimeX370-Pro). Water cooler is the simple CoolerMaster 120 Lite. Power is just EVGA 500 80plus. All settings on Auto, just set RAM to 3000 (RAM is memtest 400% stable to 3300 in C6H) and voltages for CPU and RAM. 4.2GHz is ok at 1.35V.

My 1800 only gets in bios in C6H to 4250, regardless of the voltage, both the original (week 7 bought in March'17) and segfault replacement (week 41). 

This 1700 is week 49. Could this be a pre-production 2700 die or just better silicon or nothing special at all? Is there a definitive way to test for 2700 (e.g. some instructions present/absent)? X370-Pro is updated for 2700 and recognizes it as 1700.


----------



## tekjunkie28

1TM1 said:


> Got a new 1700 to 4.3 GHz in X370-Pro in bios, at 1.45V. 4300 is stable for over an hour so far.
> 
> Just built a new pc so haven't installed OS/tested in Prime etc. (MC deal was too good: with rebates and discounts 235 for 1700 _and_ PrimeX370-Pro). Water cooler is the simple CoolerMaster 120 Lite. Power is just EVGA 500 80plus. All settings on Auto, just set RAM to 3000 (RAM is memtest 400% stable to 3300 in C6H) and voltages for CPU and RAM. 4.2GHz is ok at 1.35V.
> 
> My 1800 only gets in bios in C6H to 4250, regardless of the voltage, both the original (week 7 bought in March'17) and segfault replacement (week 41).
> 
> This 1700 is week 49. Could this be a pre-production 2700 die or just better silicon or nothing special at all? Is there a definitive way to test for 2700 (e.g. some instructions present/absent)? X370-Pro is updated for 2700 and recognizes it as 1700.


I would say that 4.3ghz in bios is good but that's basically no load. I never hAve had a issue with getting into bios as long as you pump enough voltage through it. 

As for the 1700 being a preproduction 2700... NO. That shouldn't ever happen. There are no new instructions just refinements and 12nm when comparing a 1700x to a 2700x. Even then there really is no comparison, a 2700x is like a 1800x on high dosage roids. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1TM1

tekjunkie28 said:


> I would say that 4.3ghz in bios is good but that's basically no load.


True. With a mild load (cpu-z) it gets to 4150, but freezes on cinebench, so I am not trying prime95 yet. http://valid.x86.fr/v821m5

Update: when slowed to 4.025 it passes cinebench15, which I consider an average load and stable enough for my purposes. Probably high load P95 or IBT will be 3.8-3.9 on all cores (not tested).


----------



## AlphaC

Mysticial said:


> Does it happen at stock?
> 
> I've gotten intermittent random crashes at stock on my 1800X. Initially, I blamed it on memory incompatibility. But it all went away after I RMA'ed it for the segfault bug and got a week 37 chip in return.
> 
> (Btw, the "Ryzen Pro" chips are all segfault free. They're the ones with the new stepping.)


I don't think there's a correlation with segfault and crashing y-cruncher. As you are aware, my segfaulting R7 1700X even overclocked still passes y-cruncher.

On the contrary 1002a BIOs will BSOD at idle despite prime95 passing.


----------



## Mysticial

AlphaC said:


> I don't think there's a correlation with segfault and crashing y-cruncher. As you are aware, my segfaulting R7 1700X even overclocked still passes y-cruncher.
> 
> On the contrary 1002a BIOs will BSOD at idle despite prime95 passing.


There isn't enough data. When I first tested my Ryzen back in March of last year, it crashed (segfaulted) somewhat consistently on some of the older versions of y-cruncher. Initially I blamed it on the program itself. But I couldn't dig into it since I no longer have the source code for versions older than v0.4.3-ish.

But when I retested in November, everything worked. But so many things have changed since then: Different CPU (RMA'ed old one for segfault bug), and a gazillion new BIOS versions later.

So I can't say if those crashes were _the_ segfault bug, or just another of the numerous early adopter problems. OTOH, the internal unit and integration tests errored quite consistently with the old CPU and worked perfectly with the new one from RMA - even with the same BIOS version.


----------



## AlphaC

What I meant is that AGESA 1002a has been known to cause issues on 1st gen Ryzen , so it may be a second issue independent of the segfault issue.


----------



## miklkit

So I broke down and updated the bios to the 1002a version today. So far so good as all the sensors are working and the 0.5ghz bug has not appeared yet. Memory compatibility is the best so far. With it set to xmp 3200 defaults it passed the first 3 tests in Y-Cruncher but failed the FFT test. This is by far the furthest it has gotten to date. 



It seems that for me every other bios is a good one and I hope that the reported problems with this version will not appear.


----------



## Nighthog

Just a score for *CPU-Z [email protected]*
Not really all stable. can run max 6threads Prime95 without freezes(voltage vdroop issue when all threads are loaded).
I'll probably run 3.9-3.95Ghz in the end. 

Kinda have now worked out all the kinks on my 3600Mhz memory settings finally. I could do 200-400% HCI before it failed until I figured out what was the issue... took 2 weeks. tRAS was set to low. Was trying 30-32.. and kept getting errors at specific instances and always the same spot at random passes. I tested about everything in the sub-timings until I randomly tried 36/37 tRAS and the error went away. [email protected] might be still and issue but 64 should fix it if it still spooks around.(more testing needed,value of 62 increased the amount of that issue)


----------



## miklkit

Around a month ago something happened to this rig that caused frame rates in games to drop 30fps. My first thought was that win10 had messed something up as I had not changed anything for a while. 



After updating motherboard bios and gpu drivers I got back some of the fps but in Cinebench 15 it is still down to 107 fps compared to its peak of 127 fps last September. The cpu scores are about the same as then.


The only difference I can see in HWINFO64 is that the Fury is using a little more voltage and running a little hotter, which is odd as it always runs at 100% anyway. 



So whatcha think? Software or hardware or.....?


----------



## sakae48

does anyone has problem with storage after updating to the lastest bios? every single of my storage sometimes disappeared from task manager and disk indicator stays on. it's extremely slow to restart / shutdown when the problem appeared.

and the CPU temp is somewhat higher. like.. 2-3C higher at the same OC settings


----------



## miklkit

People said that the agesa 1002a bios is unstable but no one ever said in what ways. What I have noticed in my system is that the motherboard sensors often quit working which means the fans don't rev up under a load, but there is enough cooling capacity that nothing overheats anyway.


My 2 HDs, an ssd and a mechanical, are always shown and are accessible.


----------



## sakae48

my storages are accessible but not detected by taskmanager. it stays 0MB/s on HWInfo no matter what i do. one or two restart fixed the problem
now i feels bad to update my stable system. sigh.. glad it's only down once every 2 months for maintenance


----------



## os2wiz

miklkit said:


> Around a month ago something happened to this rig that caused frame rates in games to drop 30fps. My first thought was that win10 had messed something up as I had not changed anything for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> After updating motherboard bios and gpu drivers I got back some of the fps but in Cinebench 15 it is still down to 107 fps compared to its peak of 127 fps last September. The cpu scores are about the same as then.
> 
> 
> The only difference I can see in HWINFO64 is that the Fury is using a little more voltage and running a little hotter, which is odd as it always runs at 100% anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So whatcha think? Software or hardware or.....?[/QUOTE
> 
> It was the agesa code. The s name phenomena occurred with my openGL fps scores in cinebench15 15. They dropped over 20 fps after the Raven Ridge compatible bios updates were introduced. With the last 2 bios updates they are back where they used to be. Definitely was the agesa code from AMD.


----------



## miklkit

But I had not updated the bios and was using the one from December. I had not updated gpu drivers either as I was waiting for the dust to settle from all this spectre/meltdown foolishness. 



By updating both I got some of the lost fps back but it is still 20fps below what it was before whoever did it done went and did it. Unless the gpu is dying..........


----------



## miklkit

Well this thread died.........


Since I don't want to dive into a thread for other CPUs I post here. 



When I first put this rig together a year ago it worked great right out of the box and I was very happy. But every bios after that had issues ranging from very bad to minor, with the most common being certain temp sensors randomly falling out, but overall performance staying good. Then performance fell off.


I had been holding off on updates until the Spectre/Meltdown mess died down but it seems compatibility between win10, the bios, and gpu drivers was going bad, so I bit the bullet and updated everything. 



The result is that this rig is now back to where it was a year ago or even better. The sequence of updates was first a forced win10 update, then a forced gpu driver update. This resulted in so-so performance. After installing the latest bios performance jumped and all the sensors are working all the time now. I'm talking about 20fps. 



It seems that all of these updates are needed and a mix and match approach results in poor performance, at least on my system. Have others had a similar experience?


----------



## MrPerforations

yep, it don't seem to impress me much,
for example in this test we used the AMD™ Ryzen™ 1700 cpu and the AMD™ FX™ 8350 coupled with an AMD™ R9™ 280 gpu. 
We then ran World of Warships™ on both our systems and unlike most other "game" style software it generally works which is why we picked it for our tests.
World of Warships™ has a locked framerate of 75fps.
We tested the AMD™ Ryzen™ rig and got 75fps and then we tested our AMD™ FX™ rig and got 75fps.
So inconclusion you can clearly see the AMD™ Ryzen™ is a much better cpu in gaming than the previous generation of AMD™ FX™ cpu's.


I just got my AMD™ Ryzen™ 1700 replacement after rma, its a UA 1739sus, so its a Chinese Saratogian born in week 39 of 2017, my last one was born on the week 7 of 2017 and was of Chinese Texan lineage.


----------



## MrPerforations

well after a new cpu, still have the freeze and then unfreeze problem with running stability tests, I god dam hate computers.


----------



## Johan45

MrPerforations said:


> well after a new cpu, still have the freeze and then unfreeze problem with running stability tests, I god dam hate computers.


That's not all that uncommon with a test that utilizes a lot of RAM. IBT will hang, AIDA test suite will cause a hang etc..


----------



## miklkit

WoW is a light game and isn't a good test. In modern games like The Witcher 3 I see 25+ better fps with my 1700 @ 3.9ghz than with my 8370 @ 5 ghz. Same fury gpu. 



Before I got the complete package put together the 1700 performance was close to the 8370 and now it is back to being clearly superior.


----------



## MrPerforations

Johan45 said:


> That's not all that uncommon with a test that utilizes a lot of RAM. IBT will hang, AIDA test suite will cause a hang etc..


i just doing the 1gb ibt test and it was working ok before when I was way back 7-8 month of 2017, so i was thinking bios update has caused it, but have done new updates and not fixed it.

now i have a different cpu, i can rule out the cpu and look at other things in the rig, well as you just pointed out, we have different builds and the same problem?
maybe its down to windows 10 64?

this whiole situation has made a mess of my living room as its put me off tidying up.


----------



## Johan45

MrPerforations said:


> i just doing the 1gb ibt test and it was working ok before when I was way back 7-8 month of 2017, so i was thinking bios update has caused it, but have done new updates and not fixed it.
> 
> now i have a different cpu, i can rule out the cpu and look at other things in the rig, well as you just pointed out, we have different builds and the same problem?
> maybe its down to windows 10 64?
> 
> this whiole situation has made a mess of my living room as its put me off tidying up.


Using just 1 GB of RAM shouldn't cause that behavior. There are a couple things I do that seem to solve a lot of odd behavior on this platform. Disable fast boot in BIOS and also in windows power menu under buttons. Not saying that will fix it but it's worthwhile doing.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

miklkit said:


> WoW is a light game and isn't a good test. In modern games like The Witcher 3 I see 25+ better fps with my 1700 @ 3.9ghz than with my 8370 @ 5 ghz. Same fury gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I got the complete package put together the 1700 performance was close to the 8370 and now it is back to being clearly superior.


in Dirt Rally I went from averaging 114 with mins around 75 fps with my old FX with 5.067ghz and 2432 ram and 2635 cpu/nb to getting 145 average with 107 min fps at stock on my 2700x... I did get some shiny new gskill flare x ram and with some fancy timings it helped a bit... but dang thing is I still can't get my b350 board to go past 3133mhz on ram for nothing... not even with super sloppy timings... but I'm not going to sweat it... at 3133 I was able to tighten timings up way below stock on the sub timings and one of the primary... ended up 14,14,14,26 primarys... TRC went from 73 stock down to 40... trfc from 5xx to 275... not bad imo


----------



## miklkit

You want to get a real test? Get Subnautica for $26USD. It's on the Unity engine and they overloaded it. On default settings I was seeing 60% cpu loads which is 120% loads for quads, which 90% of players use. For some reason it only uses 8gb of ram but loves virtual memory so I'm seeing up to 21gb of total memory loads. 

This results in the terrain loading too slowly for most players and they fall through the ground. Of course this is the game's fault and not theirs for running it with the settings too high. 



With the latest agesa code my 4 sticks of Samsung E-die ram will run at its stock 3200mhz but is not stable, so I'm still stuck at 3030mhz with tightened timings. It used to not run at 3200 at all.


----------



## Nighthog

I've only gotten improvements with most BIOS updates on my gigabyte B350 board.

Running 4.0Ghz and 3600Mhz memory now quite settled. Had 3666Mhz working for a short while but it stopped working for some reason at that speed. Maybe the summer heat. (30+ C ambient)

I'm pushing that 4.0Ghz on this board though. Keep checking your temps and don't let them run astray!


----------



## Melcar

I'm at 3.7GHz with 1.3v (using offset voltage + high LLC). My chip can apparently do up to 3.75GHz ish with those volts, but as soon as I try 3.8GHz I need 1.35v. CPU temps. are more than fine even with 32C room temperature. VRM temps have me a bit worried since they get close to 80C right now (I'm told that's fine however). Pretty happy at 3.7GHz but going to shoot for +3.8GHz this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## tekjunkie28

MrPerforations said:


> well after a new cpu, still have the freeze and then unfreeze problem with running stability tests, I god dam hate computers.


That's normal. Your streaming your PC higher then normal. So which stress test are you using 

EDIT: Nm, I saw your 1GB stress test. But then again its IBT. Try HCI memtest for ram or aida64 for ram or cpu. Ibt will decimate any processor AFAIK.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekjunkie28

Minotaurtoo said:


> in Dirt Rally I went from averaging 114 with mins around 75 fps with my old FX with 5.067ghz and 2432 ram and 2635 cpu/nb to getting 145 average with 107 min fps at stock on my 2700x... I did get some shiny new gskill flare x ram and with some fancy timings it helped a bit... but dang thing is I still can't get my b350 board to go past 3133mhz on ram for nothing... not even with super sloppy timings... but I'm not going to sweat it... at 3133 I was able to tighten timings up way below stock on the sub timings and one of the primary... ended up 14,14,14,26 primarys... TRC went from 73 stock down to 40... trfc from 5xx to 275... not bad imo


What kind of flare X ram? 70% of system stability in ram comes from RTT settings. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minotaurtoo

tekjunkie28 said:


> What kind of flare X ram? 70% of system stability in ram comes from RTT settings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Its the 3200mhz Ryzen compatible kit F4-3200C14D-16GFX works great till 3200.... 3133 is perfect even with modded timings very much tighter on the sub-timings... but even with sloppy timings 3200 is a tash unstable... most people would never notice since it boots and runs fine, but a quick ram test found the errors when using 4GB or more during linepack test...


----------



## chris89

Did anyone achieve 5Ghz? Whats the cinebench r15 after the sleep bug as well? put it to sleep and re run the test.


----------



## miklkit

IBT finds weaknesses. If it fries your cpu, then your cooling is too weak. If it freezes, then you have memory and/or latency issues.


I used this to find latency issues. Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks


----------



## os2wiz

miklkit said:


> Well this thread died.........
> 
> 
> Since I don't want to dive into a thread for other CPUs I post here.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first put this rig together a year ago it worked great right out of the box and I was very happy. But every bios after that had issues ranging from very bad to minor, with the most common being certain temp sensors randomly falling out, but overall performance staying good. Then performance fell off.
> 
> 
> I had been holding off on updates until the Spectre/Meltdown mess died down but it seems compatibility between win10, the bios, and gpu drivers was going bad, so I bit the bullet and updated everything.
> 
> 
> 
> The result is that this rig is now back to where it was a year ago or even better. The sequence of updates was first a forced win10 update, then a forced gpu driver update. This resulted in so-so performance. After installing the latest bios performance jumped and all the sensors are working all the time now. I'm talking about 20fps.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that all of these updates are needed and a mix and match approach results in poor performance, at least on my system. Have others had a similar experience?


 Yes think this was purely a bios issue related to the Pinnacle Ridge progression of bios updates. They finally got things right with the early June bios updates for Ryzen 2 motherboards. My fps also went back to where it was at 132 fps for cinebench 15 OpenGL benchmark.


----------



## mus1mus

Anyone heard from Chew**?


----------



## anthony99

*freezing 1800x*

my computer keeps freezing becomes upresponsive then the screen goes black for a few secomds and then back to normal,its doing my head in a bit as its when i open a web page or a youtube video


im sure this was common 

my system :

1800x

msi titanium power mb

32gb 2400 ram

evga p2 750 w

not sure how to precede to narrow down the problem

thanks!


----------



## Nighthog

anthony99 said:


> my computer keeps freezing becomes upresponsive then the screen goes black for a few secomds and then back to normal,its doing my head in a bit as its when i open a web page or a youtube video
> 
> 
> im sure this was common
> 
> my system :
> 
> 1800x
> 
> msi titanium power mb
> 
> 32gb 2400 ram
> 
> evga p2 750 w
> 
> not sure how to precede to narrow down the problem
> 
> thanks!


Unstable memory settings I would consider first after reading your running 2400speeds.

If you OC consider below:
I found this problem usually related to too little voltage in combination of memory speed and your timings.
Usually tWRWR_SCL & tRDRD_SCL is the issue. Your running it too tight for your settings. 
There is multiple ways to tackle it, Either increase SoC voltage, cpu voltage or the one I recomend --> *Memory Voltage*. 
Or your cpu is just being a temper tantrum and doesn't like SCL @ 2. Relax it to 3 and your issues should be gone.
Using Geardown "disabled" is more demanding and can mean you can't run SCL @ 2. But switching to Geardown "enabled" might just relax it enough to be able to use SCL @ 2. 

Though I recommend Geardown "disabled" in all situations. It just is better performing... *final*.


----------



## RTK2183

cant break 4.0ghz on water, looking for advice =\

right now hitting 1745 in Cinebench with 4.0ghz (100 x 40) and ram oc'd from 3k to 3333mhz @ 1.36v (more than happy w/ this! windows loads at 3400 1.37v but crashes stress testing). This is also stable looping RealBench for an hour, and have gamed at these settings for 5+hours on weekends and normal daily use for a couple weeks now.

My cpu is at 4.0 and 1.4625v in bios (validated as 4.17 with vdroop), and i can't hit 4.1 even with a big (to me) jump to 1.5v. I know MANY people hit a wall at 4.1 or 4.2 but this is really irritating me lately. My temps only get to 61*c on a custom water loop (360 rad push/pull fans @ 1k rpms, and gpu looped in too) but i worry about bumping the voltage higher and higher. 

just looking for an anecdotes lately of pushing through this wall. motherboard is the ASUS rog strix x370-f gaming, latest bios. LLC is on auto right now, i guess i could start bumping that up and also revert the memory to stock speeds but it seems really stable right now and memory has given me a huge performance boost compared to just oc'ing the cpu.

thanks in advanced 
ps - woot first post!!!! even though i've been a regular lurker since the mid 2000's and apparently lost any account linked with my email due to never logging in lol.

https://valid.x86.fr/5wyyz4


----------



## porschedrifter

Hey guys, so my ambient temps are 27c, and i'm seeing 70c while running linpack on all cores at 3.8GHz 1700x. Does this sound right under water? I'm at 1.394v


I have two massive (to me) 420 slim rads, single loop, 800lh pump.


----------



## RTK2183

well posting this jynxed myself!! i went +1 more offset above 1.5v (forget the exact amount) and had LLC set to 5 (max) and got it stable enough @ 4.1ghz to run cinebench and score 1803. Realbench didn't make it through, and my temps were hitting 71-74*c =[

Cinebench scores attached are as follows:
4.1ghz cpu 3333mhz ram with just cinebench open
4.0ghz cpu 3333mhz ram with just cinebench open
4.0ghz cpu 3333mhz ram with cpu-z, corsair link, MSI Afterburner also open
Stock



https://valid.x86.fr/xq5lr8


----------



## Name Change

Poor ol thread.

Just got some Team group B-die few nights ago after some testing. Able to get it stable at 3466 - 14-14-14-28 CR2. From stock 14-14-14-31 3200mhz. What a upgrade from Hynix AFR came with rig at first, feels like a totally different machine. Gone are my stutters in BF1, wish I had a chance to test BFV. I also noticed my minimal FPS in BF1 jumped by 15 fps. I do have a bunch of sub timings lowered also, still testing.

GDM disabled and so is BGS.


----------



## Leftezog

Name Change said:


> Poor ol thread.
> 
> Just got some Team group B-die few nights ago after some testing. Able to get it stable at 3466 - 14-14-14-28 CR2. From stock 14-14-14-31 3200mhz. What a upgrade from Hynix AFR came with rig at first, feels like a totally different machine. Gone are my stutters in BF1, wish I had a chance to test BFV. I also noticed my minimal FPS in BF1 jumped by 15 fps. I do have a bunch of sub timings lowered also, still testing.
> 
> GDM disabled and so is BGS.


Very nice results man. I wished my 1800x could do 3466cl14 but I have problem even stabilizing fast 3333cl14 preset by 1usmus calculator with my 3600cl16 tridentz kit. :-/


----------



## miklkit

I see a new bios is available for my Biostar X370 GT7. AGESA 1.0.0.4c. Wondering if it's worth the bother as this rig set a new PB last month in CB R15.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Anybody else found their chip has degraded already? 

My 1800X is suffering degradation it seems after almost 18 months. Noticed that my PC was locking up in BF1 and BFV. Initially blamed the game and performance bias i had set recently, but turns out after testing with realbench, memtest and Prime95 that I needed to bump up the vcore a couple of notches.

It had previously been sat at 40x101 @ 1.375v and rock solid for over a year.

Just a heads up, but I might just be unlucky.


----------



## os2wiz

RossiOCUK said:


> Anybody else found their chip has degraded already?
> 
> My 1800X is suffering degradation it seems after almost 18 months. Noticed that my PC was locking up in BF1 and BFV. Initially blamed the game and performance bias i had set recently, but turns out after testing with realbench, memtest and Prime95 that I needed to bump up the vcore a couple of notches.
> 
> It had previously been sat at 40x101 @ 1.375v and rock solid for over a year.
> 
> Just a heads up, but I might just be unlucky.


I had an 1800X, though I could reach 4.0GHZ I decided it wasn't worth ot. It does not surprise me that running it that long at that clock speed that it degraded a bit. My normal overclock was 3.875 GHZ. I now have a 2700X on my MSI Gaming M7 AC running every day at 4.2 GHZ at 1.36 volts. I coduyld do up to 4.275 GHZ with stability but once again I believe it would be pushing the chip too hard and it would degrade on me. If you want bragging rights that is what will happen to you. If you want a longer lasting chip you have to exercise some modest caution which you did not.


----------



## RossiOCUK

os2wiz said:


> I had an 1800X, though I could reach 4.0GHZ I decided it wasn't worth ot. It does not surprise me that running it that long at that clock speed that it degraded a bit. My normal overclock was 3.875 GHZ. I now have a 2700X on my MSI Gaming M7 AC running every day at 4.2 GHZ at 1.36 volts. I coduyld do up to 4.275 GHZ with stability but once again I believe it would be pushing the chip too hard and it would degrade on me. If you want bragging rights that is what will happen to you. If you want a longer lasting chip you have to exercise some modest caution which you did not.


Modest caution? 4Ghz @ 1.375v IS modest caution lol. I could have left it at 4.1GHz 1.4v+ but I played it safe. If 1.375v isn't modest caution, then we're all ****ed.


----------



## miklkit

No degradation here. 3.925ghz @ 1.381v. In fact it set a new PB last month. What temperatures does yours run at? Mine typically peaks at 68-69C.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who use Android Studio here?
I have heard that until recently Ryzen had some problems with the hardware acceleration and the AVDs from Android Studio.

Is there someone who has experience with this problem?
Is now all solved completely?
Do you still need HyperV to overcome the problem?

Thanks


----------



## RossiOCUK

miklkit said:


> No degradation here. 3.925ghz @ 1.381v. In fact it set a new PB last month. What temperatures does yours run at? Mine typically peaks at 68-69C.


About 65c 🙂


----------



## cssorkinman

16 months @ 1.52 volts 4175 mhz on my 1800X ( constant clock and voltage) no sign of degrading yet.


----------



## os2wiz

RossiOCUK said:


> Modest caution? 4Ghz @ 1.375v IS modest caution lol. I could have left it at 4.1GHz 1.4v+ but I played it safe. If 1.375v isn't modest caution, then we're all ****ed.


 I believe the recommended cpu voltage for Summit Ridge was 1.35 volts.


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. Voltage ok, temps ok. What motherboard and bios? Have you recently updated the bios? Not all bios are equal and the voltage required varies by which is used. My voltage requirements started off good then went up and then came back down.


----------



## os2wiz

RossiOCUK said:


> Modest caution? 4Ghz @ 1.375v IS modest caution lol. I could have left it at 4.1GHz 1.4v+ but I played it safe. If 1.375v isn't modest caution, then we're all ****ed.


 On further thought I was wrong. It is either purely silicon lottery or very possibly your motherboard is incorrectly delivering more voltage to your cpu than it is listing. That has happened to others in the past. If there is any practical way for you to check that out it may save you further grief.


----------



## Atomfix

With the Ryzen 1700 and it's stock cooler. What's everyone getting with their overclocks? I can sit comfortably at 3.4GHz @ 1.18V I also tried 3.6GHz @ 1.25V but the CPU get to about 85C and the VRM MOS got to about 90C

Gigabyte Gaming K5 X370


----------



## Nighthog

I'm now pushing 4040Mhz with ~1.550V on my Gigabyte Gaming 3. This thing really droops badly under load so it's basically around ~1.45V when really pushing it for that clock. CnQ still on and downclocking at idle, so not all the time on that ridiculous voltage. This is "gaming & cinebench" stable. Doesn't fault for my usual tasks(I won't run Prime95/IBT with this voltage).

I get about 1805-1810 at best for Cinebench R15 like this and running 3600Mhz memory. (3666 is heat unstable, it gets bad when things heat up, need to see if I can fix that.)


----------



## ClashOfClans

I can seem to get to 4.0ghz easy on the 1800x while staying at stock voltage. But can't get it past 4.05ghz regardless of what voltage I use. Is the 2700x provide any reasonable jump to upgrade or am I better off just waiting for the next best thing. Temps do seem high on a dark rock pro 3 though at 55c...and climbing into the 60s even at times for just prolonged gaming. It's a hot chip but to be fair, my itx case doesn't have the best air flow.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ClashOfClans said:


> I can seem to get to 4.0ghz easy on the 1800x while staying at stock voltage. But can't get it past 4.05ghz regardless of what voltage I use. Is the 2700x provide any reasonable jump to upgrade or am I better off just waiting for the next best thing. Temps do seem high on a dark rock pro 3 though at 55c...and climbing into the 60s even at times for just prolonged gaming. It's a hot chip but to be fair, my itx case doesn't have the best air flow.


Unless you just need the extra few mhz I wouldn't bother... I went from a 1700 to a 2700x and volt per volt I gained 300mhz extra clock.... the 2700x does run hotter at the same voltages than the 1700 did... temps are still not an issue for me though, but when going for a 4.2ghz OC with 1.4vcore I saw temps hit 70C under some stress tests like IBT avx or Aida... One of my most limiting factors is I'm on a B350 board so I am sure that if I had a proper board I wouldn't need so much voltage to overcome vdroop issues.


----------



## sblantipodi

I asked it in the Ryzen gen 2 thread but I ask it here too.

Hi guys, I want a good all rounder CPU and I am thinking in switching to Threadripper 2950X.
I will use it for VMs/developing and for gaming.

Since Threadripper as + or - the same performance of a Ryzen 7 while gaming I am here to ask to a bigger community how good this platform is.

Since I want a good all rounder CPU I'm not expecting best framerate in games, I tend to play GPU limited because I crank up the settings for quality over performance but this video made me worry:






It seems that Ryzen causes stuttering problems in some games...
Have you ever experienced stuttering problems in games?

It's sad to see that Battlefield V behave like this.


----------



## miklkit

Atomfix said:


> With the Ryzen 1700 and it's stock cooler. What's everyone getting with their overclocks? I can sit comfortably at 3.4GHz @ 1.18V I also tried 3.6GHz @ 1.25V but the CPU get to about 85C and the VRM MOS got to about 90C
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming K5 X370



To me those temps at that voltage indicates poor case air flow. The stock cooler has a good reputation and no way those VRMs should get that hot.


----------



## ClashOfClans

sblantipodi said:


> I asked it in the Ryzen gen 2 thread but I ask it here too.
> 
> Hi guys, I want a good all rounder CPU and I am thinking in switching to Threadripper 2950X.
> I will use it for VMs/developing and for gaming.
> 
> Since Threadripper as + or - the same performance of a Ryzen 7 while gaming I am here to ask to a bigger community how good this platform is.
> 
> Since I want a good all rounder CPU I'm not expecting best framerate in games, I tend to play GPU limited because I crank up the settings for quality over performance but this video made me worry:
> 
> https://youtu.be/cAsyo8gIyys
> 
> It seems that Ryzen causes stuttering problems in some games...
> Have you ever experienced stuttering problems in games?
> 
> It's sad to see that Battlefield V behave like this.


I'm mostly playing f04 and GTAV and use vsync, everything maxed without AA. This is with a 1800x and 1080 Ti. Very smooth 60fps at 4k in both games. Did revisit some old games at 4k as well, Metro Last Light, Mad Max, Tomb Raider, etc. smooth 60fps at 4k for me so far. No stuttering other than hard drive stutter when loading maps and stuff. GTAV cinematic sequences doesn't seem as smooth as the gameplay for some reason, but I don't think that is a cpu issue. As for multiplayer shooters good luck with that. Glad I don't play them any more because all I remember is netcode issues, bugs, and of course....hax...lol


----------



## e911

Just a quick hello to say that I finally ditched the blue and have come back to the red  My brother talked me into it last year and I've been thrilled with it since. Certainly makes life easier when working with Adobe programs  So herro! 1700x here


----------



## thomasck

Hi all.. I've been trying to get an extra juice from a 1800x and a taichi x370.. I'm able to run stable 3.9ghz @ 1.35V, SOC 1.050.. okay.. If I set 3925, same SOC and voltage, things go well for a time. Cinebench goes fine and also intel burn test.. if I try IBT other day, crashes.. I've been playing around, set to 3.950mhz with 1.4v, SOC 1.2V and a offset of 0.025v and no success, partially, games goes fine, cinebench runs two consecutives times, but IBT crashes. Is there anything else I could do? I'm really willing to leave at 3925 @ 1.375v SOC 1.1 and that's it. But you know, there's always that feeling that "I could go further".. 

I'm not trying pstates as I never got it running properly. 

My cooler is a cryorig universal. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperZan

sblantipodi said:


> I asked it in the Ryzen gen 2 thread but I ask it here too.
> 
> Hi guys, I want a good all rounder CPU and I am thinking in switching to Threadripper 2950X.
> I will use it for VMs/developing and for gaming.
> 
> Since Threadripper as + or - the same performance of a Ryzen 7 while gaming I am here to ask to a bigger community how good this platform is.
> 
> Since I want a good all rounder CPU I'm not expecting best framerate in games, I tend to play GPU limited because I crank up the settings for quality over performance but this video made me worry:
> 
> https://youtu.be/cAsyo8gIyys
> 
> It seems that Ryzen causes stuttering problems in some games...
> Have you ever experienced stuttering problems in games?
> 
> It's sad to see that Battlefield V behave like this.


I don't have any stuttering issues in any of the games I've played. I wouldn't take a BFV Beta test as proof of a larger issue.


----------



## os2wiz

Minotaurtoo said:


> Unless you just need the extra few mhz I wouldn't bother... I went from a 1700 to a 2700x and volt per volt I gained 300mhz extra clock.... the 2700x does run hotter at the same voltages than the 1700 did... temps are still not an issue for me though, but when going for a 4.2ghz OC with 1.4vcore I saw temps hit 70C under some stress tests like IBT avx or Aida... One of my most limiting factors is I'm on a B350 board so I am sure that if I had a proper board I wouldn't need so much voltage to overcome vdroop issues.


 I run my 2700X at 4.2 GHZ 24/7 at 1.35 volts. It should not require 1.4 volts to run 4.2 GHZ stable. Of course with AVX 2 it will run hotter 70 Celcius sounds about right. My board is an MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Can someone let me know what the safe recommended max temperature is for a 1700X, specifically tdie and tctl? I can't seem to find a clear answer whether it's tctl or tdie from HWiNFO64. Some say 95C TDie, some say 95C Tctl.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

os2wiz said:


> I run my 2700X at 4.2 GHZ 24/7 at 1.35 volts. It should not require 1.4 volts to run 4.2 GHZ stable. Of course with AVX 2 it will run hotter 70 Celcius sounds about right. My board is an MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC.


On my board I have to set 1.4 vcore due to vdroop... vdroop is bad on this board... setting 1.4 results in stress test voltages around 1.35 even with LLC set to extreme... basically I'm bound by a B350 board...


----------



## hurricane28

LuckyImperial said:


> Can someone let me know what the safe recommended max temperature is for a 1700X, specifically tdie and tctl? I can't seem to find a clear answer whether it's tctl or tdie from HWiNFO64. Some say 95C TDie, some say 95C Tctl.



TcTl or Tdie is the same man. I don't think there is an max save temp to be honest but i would stay under 70c for long periods of time at all cost. The CPU can easily handle higher but i like to be conservative regarding voltage and temps.


----------



## LuckyImperial

hurricane28 said:


> TcTl or Tdie is the same man. I don't think there is an max save temp to be honest but i would stay under 70c for long periods of time at all cost. The CPU can easily handle higher but i like to be conservative regarding voltage and temps.


On the 1700X and 1800X there's a 20C offset for a fan curve and I'm trying to understand how the 75C/95C max temp applies relative to Tctl and Tdie. My assumption is it's max 75C Tdie and 95C Tctl as I have a fairly decent custom loop and idle shoulden't leave me with ~20C of headroom.

I don't know if this offset also applies to the new second gen Ryzen chips either.


----------



## miklkit

Just updated the bios on the Biostar X370 GT7 and am once again amazed at the difference between stock and a mild OC. The difference in performance is VERY large and easily noticeable. This has me wondering if those encountering stuttering in games are running theirs stock.


----------



## SuperZan

miklkit said:


> Just updated the bios on the Biostar X370 GT7 and am once again amazed at the difference between stock and a mild OC. The difference in performance is VERY large and easily noticeable. This has me wondering if those encountering stuttering in games are running theirs stock.


Entirely possible, plus probable issues with ensuring memory is correctly configured and Power Plan and cooling profiles are optimal.


----------



## christoph

Hi guys, this is my first time overclocking the Ryzen 7 and using p-states so I was reading guides and got all the values understood but, I own the Asrock Taichi x370 mobo with l4.81 beta bios so when I set all my values everything goes the way is suppose and the machine boots into windows no problem but it doesn't downclock, so my question is isn't P0 state the highest frequency and P7 the lowest, and what's the lowest in frequency I can go? and actually the multiplier switches from 36 to 28 eventhough I din't set 28 but 36 did

so what am I doing wrong here? 

thanks for your help...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

anyone else feel like starting rumors?


----------



## hurricane28

Minotaurtoo said:


> anyone else feel like starting rumors?


Nah, there is not going to be something like that mate. And IF there is, it will never clock up to 5.1 GHz, heck best ryzen CPU's won't even clock 4.3 GHz lol.


----------



## BoutTime

hurricane28 said:


> Nah, there is not going to be something like that mate. And IF there is, it will never clock up to 5.1 GHz, heck best ryzen CPU's won't even clock 4.3 GHz lol.


Unless they binned a load and kept them back for the 2800X?

5.1 GHz won't happen this Gen. But maybe 4.5-4.6?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

I don't think so man, nothing is impossible but its highly unlikely. 

Idk man, i have an pretty good 2600x but it won't clock up to 4.3 GHz with reasonable volts.. AMD went the Nvidia route regarding to overclocking, there is hardly any.. The good old days of old fashion overclocking is over i am afraid..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

hurricane28 said:


> Nah, there is not going to be something like that mate. And IF there is, it will never clock up to 5.1 GHz, heck best ryzen CPU's won't even clock 4.3 GHz lol.


the top score is listed as 3800x as in the zen2 7nm


----------



## hurricane28

Minotaurtoo said:


> the top score is listed as 3800x as in the zen2 7nm


There is no such thing as zen2 yet mate. Even then, they don't reach 5.1 GHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

hurricane28 said:


> There is no such thing as zen2 yet mate. Even then, they don't reach 5.1 GHz.


 that's the whole "start rumors part" trust me people in certain forums would bite on this garbage
I've seen it all before...even been responsible for rumors before.


----------



## christoph

hurricane28 said:


> There is no such thing as zen2 yet mate. Even then, they don't reach 5.1 GHz.





Minotaurtoo said:


> that's the whole "start rumors part" trust me people in certain forums would bite on this garbage
> I've seen it all before...even been responsible for rumors before.



yeah but that is an important issue with all this hardware, you all want certain % of performance for free as to overclock, eventhough the cpu is what 500 bucks (yeah we know the prices for top tier cpus) and yet many many call AMD cpus garbage and I quote "AMD can't make a good cpu" "AMD cpus cant even "properly" overclock to 5 GHz" 


AND yet you're willing to pay 1200 for the Nvidia RTX or 1200 iphones or 5000 for the Macbooks even though you know is garbage...


----------



## e911

christoph said:


> yeah but that is an important issue with all this hardware, you all want certain % of performance for free as to overclock, eventhough the cpu is what 500 bucks (yeah we know the prices for top tier cpus) and yet many many call AMD cpus garbage and I quote "AMD can't make a good cpu" "AMD cpus cant even "properly" overclock to 5 GHz"
> 
> 
> AND yet you're willing to pay 1200 for the Nvidia RTX or 1200 iphones or 5000 for the Macbooks even though you know is garbage...


I own exactly one Crapple product, and it's an iPad. Samsung for life. Android is king! 

And i'm an intel convert. Enjoying the ryzen series.


----------



## christoph

e911 said:


> I own exactly one Crapple product, and it's an iPad. Samsung for life. Android is king!
> 
> And i'm an intel convert. Enjoying the ryzen series.



well that'll be for some reason good or bad


----------



## Widde

Still running no problem over a year later ^^ Not touched it in over 10 months.


----------



## samgu

Is it worth move from a i5 8400 to a 1800X just for gaming? Maybe some streaming in the future, but main use is for gaming. Intel prices are insane here in Brazil and 1800X is in a really good price right now.


----------



## Johan45

samgu said:


> Is it worth move from a i5 8400 to a 1800X just for gaming? Maybe some streaming in the future, but main use is for gaming. Intel prices are insane here in Brazil and 1800X is in a really good price right now.


I would say unless you NEED the extra cores as you say for streaming or video work the gaming aspect would be a wash comparing the 8400 to 1800X. You might get a slight gain if the 1800X is a good overclocker but I wouldn't say the cost justifies the upgrade. Not enough benefit IMO


----------



## samgu

Johan45 said:


> samgu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth move from a i5 8400 to a 1800X just for gaming? Maybe some streaming in the future, but main use is for gaming. Intel prices are insane here in Brazil and 1800X is in a really good price right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say unless you NEED the extra cores as you say for streaming or video work the gaming aspect would be a wash comparing the 8400 to 1800X. You might get a slight gain if the 1800X is a good overclocker but I wouldn't say the cost justifies the upgrade. Not enough benefit IMO
Click to expand...

That's my conclusion after reading and watching comparisons. I built a PC after over a decade on consoles, and that build was a X370 Asrock Killer Sli + R7 1700, because I got a good deal (it was cheaper than a B350 + R5 1600). The R7 had problems so AMD returned me more money than I paid, and back then, it made more sense to use that difference and get the 8400. Now, a lot of people are saying that 6 cores is reaching its limits (I don't agree 100%) with this, so buy the 1800X paying less than my 8400 is worth sounded good.

Thank you for your comment!


----------



## Johan45

samgu said:


> That's my conclusion after reading and watching comparisons. I built a PC after over a decade on consoles, and that build was a X370 Asrock Killer Sli + R7 1700, because I got a good deal (it was cheaper than a B350 + R5 1600). The R7 had problems so AMD returned me more money than I paid, and back then, it made more sense to use that difference and get the 8400. Now, a lot of people are saying that 6 cores is reaching its limits (I don't agree 100%) with this, so buy the 1800X paying less than my 8400 is worth sounded good.
> 
> Thank you for your comment!


If you're talking gaming, 6 cores is more than the majority of them will use. Lucky if they use 4 TBH. You'll be fine for a while, if anything upgrade you video card first


----------



## samgu

Johan45 said:


> samgu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my conclusion after reading and watching comparisons. I built a PC after over a decade on consoles, and that build was a X370 Asrock Killer Sli + R7 1700, because I got a good deal (it was cheaper than a B350 + R5 1600). The R7 had problems so AMD returned me more money than I paid, and back then, it made more sense to use that difference and get the 8400. Now, a lot of people are saying that 6 cores is reaching its limits (I don't agree 100%) with this, so buy the 1800X paying less than my 8400 is worth sounded good.
> 
> Thank you for your comment!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking gaming, 6 cores is more than the majority of them will use. Lucky if they use 4 TBH. You'll be fine for a while, if anything upgrade you video card first
Click to expand...

Thanks again!!


----------



## lightsout

Is 4ghz only a maybe on good air with the 1700x? From the charts it looks like a lot of people are doing 3.9. 

What should one expect form a 1700x?


----------



## miklkit

It probably should do it, but at what voltage? Many have done it but then fell back a bit for less stress on the cpu. My 1700 is running at 3923mhz and the extra 80mhz isn't worth the bother. Your 1700X might do it just fine.


OT: Well my over 3 year old install of win10 finally bit the dust. A failing psu did it in as it crashed while win10 was updating itself and got corrupted. Sniff, I miss all that bloatware.


----------



## lightsout

miklkit said:


> It probably should do it, but at what voltage? Many have done it but then fell back a bit for less stress on the cpu. My 1700 is running at 3923mhz and the extra 80mhz isn't worth the bother. Your 1700X might do it just fine.
> 
> 
> OT: Well my over 3 year old install of win10 finally bit the dust. A failing psu did it in as it crashed while win10 was updating itself and got corrupted. Sniff, I miss all that bloatware.


Thats what I was wondering, I didn't watch the launch closely. Seems like all 2700's should do 4.0. Was just curious the limits of the 1700. They go for so cheap these days.


----------



## miklkit

The single thread performance of mine at 3.9ghz is a hair better than a 4790K @ 4ghz and it has well over twice the pure compute power, so it is no slouch. So like always with AMD, it's main claim to fame is its bang for the buck. Plus you can upgrade to the next generation later by just getting a new cpu.


----------



## Melcar

lightsout said:


> Thats what I was wondering, I didn't watch the launch closely. Seems like all 2700's should do 4.0. Was just curious the limits of the 1700. They go for so cheap these days.



3.7-3.9Ghz last time I checked, going more for the low end. With "sane" voltages of course. A lot of early Ryzens would hit a voltage wall at around 3.8GHz. A 1700 at 3.6GHz is no slouch and can be easily achieved at stock voltages or a slight bump. Depending on your PC uses, pairing it with some 2666-3200MHz RAM will give you an extra boost.


----------



## VeritronX

Silicon Lottery's stats on the 1700 are: 

3.70GHz	1.344V	100%
3.80GHz	1.376V	Top 94%
3.90GHz	1.408V	Top 65%
4.00GHz	1.440V	Top 24%

I have one of their 4ghz binned 1700's.. it does 3.7Ghz at 1.187v all day with ram at 3333C14, and can still do 4ghz prime95 stable at 1.38v


----------



## miklkit

Their voltages are too high. My average 1700 does 3.923ghz @ 1.3651v on a mere Biostar motherboard.


----------



## Melcar

I varies widely. Mine can do up to 3.75GHz with 1.3v but needs 1.38v for 3.8GHz. It can't do much more beyond that point unless I go crazy with the voltage.


----------



## VeritronX

They are guaranteeing those clocks, so they ran extensive stability testing and then list them at a higher voltage than was required so that it should just work. The also only tested with 240mm aio level cooling.. so you can run lower volts than they list and even more so if you have better cooling for it.


----------



## cssorkinman

VeritronX said:


> They are guaranteeing those clocks, so they ran extensive stability testing and then list them at a higher voltage than was required so that it should just work. The also only tested with 240mm aio level cooling.. so you can run lower volts than they list and even more so if you have better cooling for it.


Isn't their stability test running Real Bench stress test for an hour?


----------



## miklkit

VeritronX said:


> They are guaranteeing those clocks, so they ran extensive stability testing and then list them at a higher voltage than was required so that it should just work. The also only tested with 240mm aio level cooling.. so you can run lower volts than they list and even more so if you have better cooling for it.



Oh, I forgot that they have to guarantee them so they add a fudge factor in.


----------



## Nighthog

There is a thing about every motherboard being different and needing different voltage as they "report" it differently. Some boards are more accurate than others with a set voltage at actually delivering it. 
Quality and reliability differs.

I think Biostar GT7/GT8 was one of the boards that required least voltage for any given speed reading some motherboard reviews when looking at Core Clock OC. 
A solid CPU OC board but was bad on Ram OC for the ones I have read. (though I don't know the level of knowledge they had on RAM OC, it can be difficult dealing with it when XMP doesn't work with 1 click)


----------



## VeritronX

cssorkinman said:


> Isn't their stability test running Real Bench stress test for an hour?


I know that was the case when they were testing i7 4790k's and they have changed it a couple of times, I'm thinking it was changed before the ryzen launch?

From memory the voltage fudge factor was about 20mv, but they didn't test exactly how much voltage was needed after the initial batch.. just if it would pass the tests at the bins they were listing. If you subtract 20mv from the listed bins you should get roughly what speed at what voltage they were testing for.


----------



## miklkit

With my Biostar GT7, depending on bios, XMP ranges from almost stable to I'm lucky to get back into the bios. It's an old school manual ram OCer all the way and you had better know what you are doing or be like me and find an excellent guru to tell me what to do. OCing the cpu is easy with both simplified P-state and bclk OCing.


EDIT: A while back my 5 year old Seasonic 850 watt gold psu started misbehaving. I ordered a Seasonic 850 watt platinum and in the meantime installed a Seasonic 620 watt bronze that was laying around. The 620 watt psu seemed to do just fine. Well I just installed the new psu and WOW! There is a noticeable difference in overall performance right from the start. Don't skimp on the psu.


----------



## By-Tor

Newegg has the 1700x on sale for $150 free shipping now. I was going to go with a 2600 just to hold me over until next gen, but wow that's a great price...


----------



## miklkit

In another thread someone said that a 7700K performs just as well as a 1700. The difference is that the 7700K is selling for over $400. 



The way things are looking I will not be buying anothe cpu until 2019 or 2020 as this one is still holding up well in all games.


----------



## Melcar

I currently have my 1700 at 3.7GHz and it runs everything I can throw at it. Trying to get 3.8Ghz but it just gets too hot with my daily room temperatures. I'm set as far as CPU goes. I will probably keep this thing even longer than I did my FX (which I only changed due to a dead motherboard).


----------



## Needhelp666

My 1800x is stable at 3.9GHz with 1.26v and 4GHz with 1.36v Is that good?


----------



## cssorkinman

Needhelp666 said:


> My 1800x is stable at 3.9GHz with 1.26v and 4GHz with 1.36v Is that good?



Pretty close to what mine will do . 1.3560V prime stable at 4 ghz. 

Mine seems to be one of the better ones here - any idea what batch it is? If not, no big deal, just curious.


----------



## speed_demon

Hey guys, new convert here. Ran an i7 4790K/1070 Ti setup until the PSU failed and took everything with it. Got a screamin' deal on a 1700x and I'm loving all this horsepower. Loaded up with my favorite games I have yet to crack 50% CPU usage!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

welcome to the red team : )


----------



## miklkit

Overclock that puppy and watch it come alive! I've never seen more than 60% loads.


87% memory loads is a concern. Yes ram costs an arm and two legs but that is where you will get the most performance increase. And welcome!


----------



## Jspinks020

Another Reason I'm changing PSU...I don't want it to Kill Everything like some said.


----------



## speed_demon

miklkit said:


> 87% memory loads is a concern. Yes ram costs an arm and two legs but that is where you will get the most performance increase. And welcome!


No way man! 1gb of ram per core is the perfect ratio. 

I jest. I was mid-build when I lost employment. I'll add more memory when funds permit. 



Jspinks020 said:


> Another Reason I'm changing PSU...I don't want it to Kill Everything like some said.


I had a unique situation as the PSU was heavily abused in a cypto mining rig back in 2013. I should have known better than to repurpose the unit in my DD. 

All else aside, I haven't been this enthused about my rig since the core 2 quad days.


----------



## Blackops_2

Still scratching my head on this one. I'm starting to think it's a memory issue, but never had this problem with the Corsair TX750 i was running before hand. Anyhow i assembled a loop for our mini-ITX rig leaving the 1600x stock and only OCing the GPU. Since the loop has been built it boots then cuts off, boots then cuts off, repeatedly until it finally boots for good. So i thought i had a short and after noticing debris in the loop i took it down yesterday checked all the cables, put a 780 in, and have it back up and running. First two restarts and boots go just fine, running the XMP profile with the GSKill flare specifically for X370 at 3200 14-14-14-34
CL 14, and Voltage 1.35V. Just played some pubg and decided the temps were a little warm for my liking so i restarted to adjust pump speed and we're right back where we started. It cut off after restarted and then went into this boot cycle. Upon getting back in the OS memory is at 2400 16-16-16-24. I thought it was a short before but am starting to think it's the memory. Any help would be appreciated.

Ryzen 1600x stock
ASrock X370 Fatality ITX
16gb of GSkill flare X DDR43200
EVGA 780 classified
Corsair SF600

Cooling wise
Bitspower summit CPU block
EK-FC780
Hwlabs 240 GTS
Thermaltake Riings
EK DDC/res combo

*Update*

So i gave ryzen master a try and upon setting the speed to the XMP profile it crashed. So really thinking it's the memory. It booted at 2933 14-14-14-34 though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Alright I got my rig somewhat together but not complete

I got it booted into the BIOs and under HW Monitor it shows the CPU @55*C. Is that normal under the BIOs as I would assume under BIOs there should be no load on the CPU.

CPU is a Ryzen 7 1700X and Cooler is a Corsair H70


----------



## speed_demon

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright I got my rig somewhat together but not complete
> 
> I got it booted into the BIOs and under HW Monitor it shows the CPU @55*C. Is that normal under the BIOs as I would assume under BIOs there should be no load on the CPU.
> 
> CPU is a Ryzen 7 1700X and Cooler is a Corsair H70


I checked my BIOS to compare and under HW Monitor i'm seeing my CPU at 37*C. This is a 1700x with CM Lite 120 on an ASRock AB350 ITX/AC board. Your temp seems a bit high.


----------



## Durvelle27

Ran Prime95 for a couple hours and the CPU hit 75*C. 

Room ambient 80*C


----------



## rdr09

Blackops_2 said:


> Still scratching my head on this one. I'm starting to think it's a memory issue, but never had this problem with the Corsair TX750 i was running before hand. Anyhow i assembled a loop for our mini-ITX rig leaving the 1600x stock and only OCing the GPU. Since the loop has been built it boots then cuts off, boots then cuts off, repeatedly until it finally boots for good. So i thought i had a short and after noticing debris in the loop i took it down yesterday checked all the cables, put a 780 in, and have it back up and running. First two restarts and boots go just fine, running the XMP profile with the GSKill flare specifically for X370 at 3200 14-14-14-34
> CL 14, and Voltage 1.35V. Just played some pubg and decided the temps were a little warm for my liking so i restarted to adjust pump speed and we're right back where we started. It cut off after restarted and then went into this boot cycle. Upon getting back in the OS memory is at 2400 16-16-16-24. I thought it was a short before but am starting to think it's the memory. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> *Update*
> 
> So i gave ryzen master a try and upon setting the speed to the XMP profile it crashed. So really thinking it's the memory. It booted at 2933 14-14-14-34 though.



If you gonna use XMP at 3200 MHz, try raising the voltage to 1.36 or 1.37v. If not, then just use 3133MHz. It is best to use 1usmus' Calculator to set 3200 MHz using safe settings first.


----------



## By-Tor

Recently made the jump back to AMD from a 4790k & Maximus VII Hero MB to the setup below and couldn't be happier.. Waiting on the next Gen. 3700X when it releases..

1700X running @ 4.1ghz
Crosshair VII Hero
16gb of G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200mhz, 14-14-14-34 B-Die Ram running @ 3466mhz, 14-14-14-26
1tb Samsung Evo NVMe M.2 drive
1tb Samsung Evo SSD


----------



## Durvelle27

So for RAM I’m using Hynix A die 32GB(4x8GB) and I can’t get it above 2666MHz. Timing set 15-16-16-36

Tried using the Dram Calculator AMD Ryzen Timing Calculator but I still can’t get any higher than 2666MHz


----------



## speed_demon

Finished up some P95 stability testing today and settled on a rock solid OC on my 1700X. https://valid.x86.fr/gzytv1










I know it's a decent OC for the chip I just feel that compared to stock speed this isn't that great of a gain.


----------



## jamexman

Is it worth it to overclock a 1800x to 4.0-4.1 GHz? I remember seeing Techpowerup's review some games even had lower fps on a 4.0ghz all core overclock because the stock xfr can reach 4.1ghz by itself. Any opinions?

Thx in advance.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cssorkinman

jamexman said:


> Is it worth it to overclock a 1800x to 4.0-4.1 GHz? I remember seeing Techpowerup's review some games even had lower fps on a 4.0ghz all core overclock because the stock xfr can reach 4.1ghz by itself. Any opinions?
> 
> Thx in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If the game you are playing dosen't make use of more than a couple cores you can be better off using XFR . The downside is it can be pretty inconsistent if other things are going on in the background etc.



I've been running mine at 4175 mhz all core - XFR can't touch that. 




What games do you play, what board do you have? what cooling?


----------



## jamexman

cssorkinman said:


> If the game you are playing dosen't make use of more than a couple cores you can be better off using XFR . The downside is it can be pretty inconsistent if other things are going on in the background etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running mine at 4175 mhz all core - XFR can't touch that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games do you play, what board do you have? what cooling?


Thanks for the reply. I play mainly rainbow six siegue and the battlefield series.

I got an ASRock x370 taichi, a 360 radiator from ek, so temps are no problem...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cssorkinman

jamexman said:


> Thanks for the reply. I play mainly rainbow six siegue and the battlefield series.
> 
> I got an ASRock x370 taichi, a 360 radiator from ek, so temps are no problem...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Not sure about rainbow six, but battlefield will love more cores at 4.1 ghz than xfr provides. I've averaged 180 FPS for entire 64 player maps on BF1.


Sounds like you should be good to push harder given your board and cooling ( assume your psu is up to it too?). I've been running 1.52 volts to mine for quite a while now - but the LLC function on my board isn't as heavy handed as some are.


----------



## Jspinks020

You don't need to dogg out the chip with Vcore...


----------



## cssorkinman

Jspinks020 said:


> You don't need to dogg out the chip with Vcore...




Release day batch Ryzen 1800x - it needs that much to be stable at 4175 mhz - later batches or 2xxx's don't seem to need nearly that much.


No noticable degradation so far, will still do 4ghz prime on all cores at default voltage.


----------



## speed_demon

I didn't see this wallpaper posted in here yet. Enjoy!


----------



## MrPerforations

hello ryzen peoples,
so I decided to try to bring the clock up on my pc for fallout 76 as its a single gpu game and seems to not like it much.
I installed the new bios for my msi carbon and found that I can now set voltage to off-set and use cool and quiet to down volt and down clock the cpu, which drove me mad that it could not do that when I first got my pc.
only problem is I lost all my data on my clocks and voltages for my cpu.
I just ran some prime as intel burn test still does not work right.
so far I got 3900mhz at 1.425v, 
what is the max voltage you would recommend to use please?

and my hwmonitor is saying that my systin and mainboard is reaching 85c while doing 3.9ghz, is that normal please?

cpu got to 46c...


----------



## VeritronX

You're at the max volts already (1.42v) I get unstable over 74C with my chip so maybe keep max load temps under that. 85C for VRM's ok if that's what that is, if you have an IR thermometer try pointing it at the back of the motherboard under the VRM's and see if that stays under 100C at max load.

Also if your board has a VR_VOUT reading in hwinfo use that for vcore. (If it has two sensors with VR_VOUT then one is vcore and the other is vsoc (mem controller voltage))


----------



## miklkit

85C sounds like you are still on the stock cooler. You might consider upgrading your cooling solution.


----------



## OCtaneMP

*AX370-Gaming K7 Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.6GHz 3866MHz (RAM) stable*

I succeeded in overclocking a GA-AX370-Gaming K7 with Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.6GHz 3866MHz (RAM) mprime (prime95 on Windows) stress test stable -- on stock air cooler!!! It goes up to 88°C max (ambient ~20°C).

RAM is kit of 2x8GB G.Skill F4-3600 w/ CL19 20-20-40

Can some body confirm if the GA-AX370-Gaming K7 with Ryzen 7 might go up to a RAM speed of 4000MHz?

~$ sudo dmidecode --type 17

# dmidecode 3.1
Getting SMBIOS data from sysfs.
SMBIOS 3.2.1 present.
# SMBIOS implementations newer than version 3.1.1 are not
# fully supported by this version of dmidecode.

Handle 0x002E, DMI type 17, 40 bytes
Memory Device
Array Handle: 0x0027
Error Information Handle: 0x002D
Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Size: 8192 MB
Form Factor: DIMM
Set: None
Locator: DIMM 0
Bank Locator: P0 CHANNEL A
Type: DDR4
Type Detail: Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)
Speed: 3866 MT/s
Manufacturer: Unknown
Serial Number: 00000000
Asset Tag: Not Specified
Part Number: F4-3600C19-8GVRB
Rank: 1
Configured Clock Speed: 3866 MT/s
Minimum Voltage: 1.2 V
Maximum Voltage: 1.2 V
Configured Voltage: 1.2 V

Handle 0x0031, DMI type 17, 40 bytes
Memory Device
Array Handle: 0x0027
Error Information Handle: 0x0030
Total Width: 64 bits
Data Width: 64 bits
Size: 8192 MB
Form Factor: DIMM
Set: None
Locator: DIMM 1
Bank Locator: P0 CHANNEL A
Type: DDR4
Type Detail: Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)
Speed: 3866 MT/s
Manufacturer: Unknown
Serial Number: 00000000
Asset Tag: Not Specified
Part Number: F4-3600C19-8GVRB
Rank: 1
Configured Clock Speed: 3866 MT/s
Minimum Voltage: 1.2 V
Maximum Voltage: 1.2 V
Configured Voltage: 1.2 V

#====================
# S Y N O P S I S
# GIMPS: Mersenne Prime Search
# Web site: mersenne.org
# Linux64,Prime95,v29.4,build 8
# Copyright 1996-2018 Mersenne Research, Inc.
# Author: George Woltman
# PrimeNet Server 5.0.95 (GIMPS V5.0 API)
# (c)1997-2019 Mersenne Research, Inc.
# Created by: Scott J. Kurowski
# [email protected]
#--------------------------------------

@ 3000 MHz (CPU), 2130 MHz (RAM), optimal defaults
2048K FFT 3.329 ms
4096K FFT 10.552 ms
TF best 1.351 ms

@ 3000 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), XMP
2048K FFT 2.459 ms
4096K FFT 6.396 ms
TF best 1.371 ms

@ 3000 MHz (CPU), 3866 MHz (RAM), XMP
2048K FFT 2.384 ms
4096K FFT 6.007 ms
TF best 1.368 ms

@ 3000 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), noXMP
2048K FFT 2.431 ms
4096K FFT 6.454 ms
TF best 1.356 ms

@ 3102 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 103.4 MHz (BCLK)
2048K FFT 2.327 ms
4096K FFT 6.120 ms
TF best 1.324 ms

@ 3198 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 104.0 MHz (BCLK)
2048K FFT 2.310 ms
4096K FFT 6.182 ms
TF best 1.300 ms
HDD (read / write / seek)
544,5 MB/s 388,9 MB/s 0,16 ms

#---------------------------------------------------------------------
@ 3718 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 103.3 MHz (BCLK), LLC low,
36 * 103.3 BCLK
2048K FFT 2.136 ms
4096K FFT 6.123 ms
TF best 1.361 ms
HDD (read / write / seek)
557,5 MB/s 408,9 MB/s 0,07 ms
Temp (mprime -t 1, max) 92°C
Temp (mprime -t 2, max) 80-91°C
#---------------------------------------------------------------------

@ 3800 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC(st), 100 MHz (BCLK), LLC auto
2048K FFT 2.225 ms
4096K FFT 6.566 ms
TF best 1.332 ms

@ 3690 MHz (CPU), 3600 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
37 * 100 BCLK
2048K FFT 2.178 ms
4096K FFT 6.333 ms
TF best 1.371 ms
HDD (read / write / seek)
557,5 MB/s 406,7 MB/s 0,07 ms
Temp (mprime -t 1, max) 89°C
Temp (mprime -t 2, max) °C

@ 3690 MHz (CPU), 2133 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
2048K FFT 3.143 ms
4096K FFT 10.244 ms
TF best 1.371 ms

@ 3700 MHz (CPU), 3866 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
37 * 100 BCLK
2048K FFT 2.123 ms
4096K FFT 5.946 ms
TF best 1.364 ms

@ 3500 MHz (CPU), 3866 MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
35 * 100 BCLK
2048K FFT 2.205 ms
4096K FFT 5.901 ms
TF best 1.441 ms
Temp (mprime -t 1, max) 93°C
Temp (mprime -t 2, max) °C

@ MHz (CPU), MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
35 * 100 BCLK
2048K FFT ms
4096K FFT ms
TF best ms

@ MHz (CPU), MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
35 * 100 BCLK
2048K FFT ms
4096K FFT ms
TF best ms

@ MHz (CPU), MHz (RAM), noXMP, OC, 100 MHz (BLCK), LLC low
35 * 100 BCLK
2048K FFT ms
4096K FFT ms
TF best ms
#====================


----------



## skawster

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out if my Ryzen 1700 temps under a custom loop are good or not, hopefully someone can help me out as the data out there is all over the place.

EK Velocity AMD, PE360, SE360 NF-A12x25s in push, D5 at 4000rpm, 24-25c ambient, coolant temperature in idle tops off at 28-29c, Ryzen 1700 (non-x) is running at 4.0ghz @ 1.381v. Running prime95 26.6 smallFFTs for half an hour makes the processor plateau at 77c and the coolant 34c.

If anyone has a 1700 under a custom loop your input would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Melcar

They just get hot regardless once you break a certain speed (usually around 3.8GHz on first gen Ryzen) and start pumping more than 1.35v to it. My 1700 tops out at 83C core at 3.8GHz with 1.38v (30C ambient, NH-D15 with 2xTY-143 capped at 1400rpm). At 3.75GHz with 1.33v it tops out at 77C with the same cooling setup. SmallFFT will also make your CPU run hotter than Blend, which is what most people tend to run.
I would be more concerned about you VRM temps. Do check those as they tend to get more than warm unless you have direct active cooling on them.


----------



## miklkit

It's been a long time since I bothered to stress test my 1700 but it topped out at 68-69C with ambients around 24C @ 3.925ghz and 1.356v. The 2-ty143 fans can hit 2500rpm.


----------



## cssorkinman

miklkit said:


> It's been a long time since I bothered to stress test my 1700 but it topped out at 68-69C with ambients around 24C @ 3.925ghz and 1.356v. The 2-ty143 fans can hit 2500rpm.


Off topic - apologies to all 

Miklkit, what were the programs you used to tout for FX systems to get around some of the windows shenanigans etc ( was there one for use with the instruction sets used by games like skyrim ?) Nasty cold weather has given me some basement time with my FX rigs . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Melcar

miklkit said:


> It's been a long time since I bothered to stress test my 1700 but it topped out at 68-69C with ambients around 24C @ 3.925ghz and 1.356v. The 2-ty143 fans can hit 2500rpm.


Yeah, I know, but they are crazy loud at those speeds and my current case fans can't keep up with them. Changed my rig to a more silent build and focused on getting optimal airflow at the lowest noise possible. They do still spin to full speed, but only once the CPU hits 90C (which is never).


----------



## VeritronX

You might want to experiment with different ways / amounts of thermal paste, the IHS on these is not flat it's lower in the center.. I've had as much as 20C difference in max load temp just from the thermal paste application on custom watercooling with my 1700. The best result I've had so far was with a thin manual spread, worst was with a large pea sized dot. It's worst with the pea sized dot with kryonaught for me because it didn't really spread much on it's own.


----------



## skawster

Thanks for all the info, I used the supplied hydronaut with the EK block and applied it in an 'X' pattern, maybe I should lap the CPU?


----------



## 033Y5

cssorkinman said:


> Off topic - apologies to all
> 
> Miklkit, what were the programs you used to tout for FX systems to get around some of the windows shenanigans etc ( was there one for use with the instruction sets used by games like skyrim ?) Nasty cold weather has given me some basement time with my FX rigs .
> 
> Thanks in advance


are you thinging about this one from the stilt for x87 
https://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_th...oftware_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written/


----------



## miklkit

The Bulldozer Conditioner is one of them, but the ICC Patch is the most important one as it removed the intel gimp in older programs. It wasn't until early 2018 that I got the first program that the ICC Patch could not find anything to fix.


----------



## cssorkinman

033Y5 said:


> are you thinging about this one from the stilt for x87
> https://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_th...oftware_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written/


I have that one on my desktop certainly one worth having - thank you .



miklkit said:


> The Bulldozer Conditioner is one of them, but the ICC Patch is the most important one as it removed the intel gimp in older programs. It wasn't until early 2018 that I got the first program that the ICC Patch could not find anything to fix.



Thanks a bunch , those are the ones I was thinking of


----------



## Nighthog

Just some benching to see if this clock can be used.

https://valid.x86.fr/mzqbgp

I'm kinda disappointed this Biostar board can't muster with better Memory settings. It's finicky as hell with what boots consistently. I've asked for a newer BIOS but hope is small.

It's still on 1.0.0.4c Agesa.


----------



## Widde

Update on my 1700, been running this now for over a year and a half almost ^^. Looking to maybe upgrading when the 3000 series hits. Super happy with this purchase


----------



## Nighthog

Widde said:


> Update on my 1700, been running this now for over a year and a half almost ^^. Looking to maybe upgrading when the 3000 series hits. Super happy with this purchase


HAH! that voltage! Look I need close to 1.600V for 4.1Ghz stability on mine sample.


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys, late to the party here but I snagged a used 1800x, going to use it in my emby transcode server/file server.

I am running it on a B450m TUF board. I am assuming the vrm wil be fine running stock. Also I see people posting good ram 
speed in here, seems like a lot of the early problem with ryzen are ironed out (I only have experience with Zen+)

I have a 16gb 3200 16c kit (not Bdie) that I hope can also run at DOCP settings.

My cooler is nothing special, but hopefully good enough for stock. Its a Gamaxx 400.


----------



## Widde

Nighthog said:


> HAH! that voltage! Look I need close to 1.600V for 4.1Ghz stability on mine sample.


Yeah I really lucked out on this chip. It wont do much more though without hideous amounts of voltage.


----------



## miklkit

Widde said:


> Yeah I really lucked out on this chip. It wont do much more though without hideous amounts of voltage.



Heh. Yeah, my 1700 hits 3.925ghz at about the same voltage as yours.


----------



## miklkit

Cinebench R20 is out and people are posting their results in other threads, so why not here too. My best single core score is 397 and the best multi is 3903.


----------



## lightsout

miklkit said:


> Cinebench R20 is out and people are posting their results in other threads, so why not here too. My best single core score is 397 and the best multi is 3903.


I think I had 36xx something on a stock 1800x.


----------



## Nighthog

Ok, here ~4.0Ghz (3995) with *131.0 BCLK*

I noticed higher BCLK increases core heat a lot... (had to bench at lower clock/volts)


----------



## Melcar

3549 with my 1700 @ 3.75GHz.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Widde

2nd run hit 72C on the highest core, rest was 70-71.

4.15 Ghz ram at 3466/14-14-14-32 1T


----------



## miklkit

I just threw up the HWINFO64 to show actual clocks. I don't know what temps it hit but I have never seen more than 69C in any test before.


----------



## lcapellaro

Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0GHz, 2x8GB [email protected] and Performance Bias at CB11.5. Motherboard Asus Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## NightAntilli

Just got a 1700. I'm wondering how much I can potentially overclock this thing with the stock cooler. Environmental temperature is 30 °C.


----------



## miklkit

30C? Ouch. In that situation going for a mild oc just so you can undervolt it might be the best plan. 3.7-3.8 ghz.


----------



## NightAntilli

miklkit said:


> 30C? Ouch. In that situation going for a mild oc just so you can undervolt it might be the best plan. 3.7-3.8 ghz.


Yeah I live in the Caribbean, so... Temperature is pretty much always 30C here... Thanks for your answer. I guess trying 1.4v from the get go and then lowering it is not really the best of ideas xD


----------



## VeritronX

My 4ghz 1700 does 3.7 at just under 1.2v and the stock cooler isn't enough to pass prime in a 25c room overnight but more than enough for gaming.


----------



## NightAntilli

VeritronX said:


> My 4ghz 1700 does 3.7 at just under 1.2v and the stock cooler isn't enough to pass prime in a 25c room overnight but more than enough for gaming.


Hm... Ok thank you. I'm gonna be using it to mine as well when I'm not using the PC, so, maybe it's better if I just leave this thing at stock until I can get a better cooler.


----------



## Melcar

NightAntilli said:


> Yeah I live in the Caribbean, so... Temperature is pretty much always 30C here... Thanks for your answer. I guess trying 1.4v from the get go and then lowering it is not really the best of ideas xD



Depending on your cooling solution, it may be doable. Right now down here ambient temps get to 35-40C, with my room being a cool 30-33C . Case temps hover around 35-38C idle and 41-43C load. With a NH-D15 and two TY-143s at 1100-1200rpm (a tad worse for airflow than the stock fans) I manage 78C full Prime95 load on the cores (1700 @ 3.75Ghz with 1.325v). My 1700 is a bit of a hog, so it needs 1.375v just to hit 3.8GHz. At that point and with the fans at 1500-1600rpm core temps. hit 85C and VRM shoots up to 93C. I have honestly not tried going any higher since my CPU is pretty much at a wall after that.


----------



## miklkit

Ouch. That is a hog. My 1700 turbos to 3.74ghz stock and has been running at 3.92ghz @ 1.356v with max temps of 69C and vrm temps of 62C with ambients of 25C. The Silver Arrow with its ty-143 fans @ 2500 rpm does the cooling in a modified case. Adding 5-8C ambient on top of that would cook it. When gaming it runs in the 54-56C range.


I hate to say it but with ambients that high big water is probably the best solution.


----------



## RaulGamer55

Has anyone updated the bios and had trouble putting the processor clock above 3.9?


----------



## miklkit

What motherboard?


----------



## exad

Hey guys, just wanted to share my overclock running an 1800x @ 3.99Ghz 1.356v on a Gigabyte Ultra Gaming X470 being cooled by a corsair H60 AIO Push/pull rear intake. Right now it's cool so Temps max out at ~65c but when I blasted the heat and tested I got a full load of ~74c which ain't bad for a cheap AIO cooler.


----------



## RaulGamer55

My motherboard is the C6H (ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO) and I can not raise the clock above 3.9, if I do this and test in CB it restarts. This problem is occurring with the new bios Version 6903. And if someone has the same problem and increased clock shares this information with us


----------



## Nighthog

Anyone notice better CPU-Z scores with newest Win 10 May update?

Got consistent 5100 multi score and 470 single score for now.


https://valid.x86.fr/kbh0qs


----------



## verovdp

Nighthog said:


> Anyone notice better CPU-Z scores with newest Win 10 May update?
> 
> Got consistent 5100 multi score and 470 single score for now.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kbh0qs


Yes, although it's not just in CPU-Z benchmark though. I got an increase of ~50 CB points in Cinebench R15 too which was interesting, same 4 GHz clockspeed and RAM settings, nothing else changed except for the update. Not sure what they did but hey ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ its free performance boost.


----------



## Playapplepie

Nighthog said:


> Anyone notice better CPU-Z scores with newest Win 10 May update?
> 
> Got consistent 5100 multi score and 470 single score for now.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kbh0qs


Woah, 1.551v is pretty steep for Ryzen voltage. Or maybe I'm just out of the loop now. I don't overclock much as I used to. Lately my OC'ing has been setting my 1700 to 3.7GHz with no voltage changes needed and calling it a day.


----------



## DeyEatDaPooPoo

Nighthog said:


> Anyone notice better CPU-Z scores with newest Win 10 May update?
> 
> Got consistent 5100 multi score and 470 single score for now.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kbh0qs



That's way too high a voltage for anything other than a quick run. 1.55V will severely degrade your chip and rapidly. If you're running stuff at full load for any long period of time probably your motherboard VRMs too.


----------



## miklkit

Nope. Not much difference. It is still down by 20 points from a year ago with nothing changed since August 2018 hardware or bios wise.


----------



## roco_smith

lcapellaro said:


> Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0GHz, 2x8GB [email protected] and Performance Bias at CB11.5. Motherboard Asus Crosshair VI Hero.


I have the same cpu but with the CrossHair VI Extreme, and the maximus I can reach is 3900, can you share your bios setting please


----------



## Leftezog

Any way to overclock the stock all core frequency of 1800x from 3.7 Ghz to let's say 3.9 Ghz but also keep the xfr on to 4.1 Ghz? Is this possible somehow? I have Asus CH6 WI-FI AC.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

performance boost overdrive can if your board has it... just depends on how good your board / chip is.


----------



## Leftezog

Minotaurtoo said:


> performance boost overdrive can if your board has it... just depends on how good your board / chip is.


I have Asus crosshair hero 6 and I think PBO is shown only when a ryzen 2000 series processor is installed. I have a 1800x on right now and I can't see any PBO option in AMD CBS menu. So that's why I wonder if there is any kind of bios mod to enable higher all core frequency on 1800x from 3.7Ghz that right now mine is running to let's say 3.9 Ghz and keep also the XFR enabled. But after further searching through the forums I think there isn't a way with any bios mod to to this in 1000 series processors due to hardware microcode limitation in xfr 1.0.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

hmm... I was pretty sure that I had a version of PBO on my B350 working with the old 1700 I had, maybe I'm dreaming it up... but then this board isn't even supposed to have PBO on it according to what I read, but it does, so maybe one of those little ASUS gifts to the cheap boards... This board literally has the same bios settings available in it that the X470 tuf board does (I know this because I built a rig with one for a friend) 



Oh well, sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Nighthog

Leftezog said:


> I have Asus crosshair hero 6 and I think PBO is shown only when a ryzen 2000 series processor is installed. I have a 1800x on right now and I can't see any PBO option in AMD CBS menu. So that's why I wonder if there is any kind of bios mod to enable higher all core frequency on 1800x from 3.7Ghz that right now mine is running to let's say 3.9 Ghz and keep also the XFR enabled. But after further searching through the forums I think there isn't a way with any bios mod to to this in 1000 series processors due to hardware microcode limitation in xfr 1.0.


You can use BCLK to get it higher. Though not all boards and components want to run high BCLK. There might be caveats like you can't use NVME or the first SATA ports on your motherboard to get it to function at higher values.

For example My Biostar X470GT8 can run 130Mkz BCLK and I have confirmed XFR to work for upto 110BCLK (higher the XFR just goes out the silicon capabilities, ex. 4.2Ghz+ single core...) on my Ryzen 7 1700.
But I can't use SATA 1/2 I have noticed. System wont work with BCLK OC when they are used.


----------



## rush2049

I was challenged by a friend to beat his 3Dmark Firestrike score.....

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19594235











Can anyone beat me? I think I have the highest 1st gen Ryzen score on 3Dmark for this test....


I am only running water cooling for gpu and cpu. Room at 72 degrees F.


----------



## ku4eto

Hey folks.
Finally managed to get the rest of the components.

Got a R7 1700 (1733 if i remember correct), with X470 ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming K4 and 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16, which is supposedly Samsung B-die.
I updated the BIOS from 1.50 to 1.90 and then to 3.30, which is the latest.


I have seen some things for the RAM OC, like set SoC voltage to 1.05V and then use the XMP profile.

Issue is, if i set the RAM to use the XMP, the rig does not boot.

The default clocks on the RAM are 2666 (as set by the motherboard). At 2666 it is actually not stable, and while browsing only, it will crash the system and reboot.

CPU is stock at 3Ghz.

Aside from raising SoC voltage, i have not done anything else.

Motherboard also has "Load DRAM configuration", which pretty much does the same thing as loading the XMP profile, just whatever the board think its cool. Same effect though.

The XMP uses CR of 1T, maybe up it to 2 and see how it goes?

Any advices are welcome.

I would like to have the RAM run at 3200Mhz (or at least 2933). 

The RAM sticks are located in slots A1/B1. Do they need to be in A2/B2? Not sure how to read those graphs at the ASRock specification page.

Also, i would like to get the CPU to around 4Ghz all cores.


Another thing, i upped the SoC voltage to 1.05V, but HWinfo still shows 0.938V, even under load.

And maybe, i am missing something, but for some reason, my core clocks sit at 2.43Ghz when its idle. And i did not see any C state options in the BIOS.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Anyone out there still rocking a X370 board tried dropping a Zen2 chip in yet? Figuring some of ya' first gens might still be running those boards with these new chips.


----------



## Contagion

I'm having a strange issue. I just purchased the new 3700x and I wanted to be able to compare cinebench scores to test out how the new chip will do on an x370 board. The problem is that my cinebench scores are way lower than they should be. I've tried both R15 and R20 and they give a similar underscoring.

It's been a long time since I've ran Cinebench so I can't comment on if the scores have always been like this. Currently I'm running some old LPX sticks that I've had since before Ryzen was a thing. They are running at their XMP profile of 3200 however, never had a problem.

As you can see (in yellow) my scores are way lower than they should be. My 3.9Ghz OC is lower than what should be the "official" stock speed (in green). I also test my chip at stock and it was way worse. Any ideas? Like I said, both R15 and R20 reflect these lower scores.

I should also mention that I am running a custom loop. The temps get in the 60s but never higher.


----------



## Nighthog

I've noted performance regressions as of late as well. I think it has to do with some Windows update changes.

At first when the 1903 build came out performance increased but some updates later performance became much worse in the last weeks. Something is amiss I reckon. 

/run to run variance, not consistent good results as before.


----------



## miklkit

My system was running very well in late 2017 but then came the software bugs and it took a big hit in spring 2018. By the summer I managed to get most of the performance back. Again this spring software "upgrades" caused another big hit. 

With 1903, new chipset drivers, gpu drivers, and other tweaks the performance is back and in fact this time the I/O performance might be a little better than ever. This 1700 @ 3.9 can score 3907 in Cinebench R20.


----------



## Irev

does anyone know if i upgrade my x370 board from a 1st gen ryzen to a 3rd gen ryzen will I need to format windows?


----------



## ku4eto

Irev said:


> does anyone know if i upgrade my x370 board from a 1st gen ryzen to a 3rd gen ryzen will I need to format windows?


I went from a FX-8320 system to a R7 1700 on a X470. 

No formats, i just cleaned the old drivers (Hidden) from Device manager. All good.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Irev said:


> does anyone know if i upgrade my x370 board from a 1st gen ryzen to a 3rd gen ryzen will I need to format windows?


You shouldn't need to reinstall for a CPU change (as ku4eto stated, you might not even need to for a platform swap).

On a different note, I was super confused when I saw the post and the profile picture. "I haven't posted recently in this thread," was my first thought!


----------



## Irev

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> You shouldn't need to reinstall for a CPU change (as ku4eto stated, you might not even need to for a platform swap).
> 
> On a different note, I was super confused when I saw the post and the profile picture. "I haven't posted recently in this thread," was my first thought!


Yes! I also was super confused haha..... I've had that avatar for years here but I've changed it now!! 

thanks... I wouldn't think a format is required... I dont generally swap a cpu out without a whole new motherboard having intel builds over the years so this is a valid question for me! thinking of upgrading to 3000 series ryzen now


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Irev said:


> Yes! I also was super confused haha..... I've had that avatar for years here but I've changed it now!!  *DONT DO THAT!!*





Irev said:


> thanks... I wouldn't think a format is required... I dont generally swap a cpu out without a whole new motherboard having intel builds over the years so this is a valid question for me! thinking of upgrading to 3000 series ryzen now


No worries, and you should go for it! I want to so badly, but I'm pretty GPU bottlenecked at the moment.


----------



## VeritronX

I have a 3600X in the mail, might try it out on my X370 Gaming K7.


----------



## RaulGamer55

*Bios*

What is the best bios for 1st generation Ryzen?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

RaulGamer55 said:


> What is the best bios for 1st generation Ryzen?


I think it would depend on which board you have.


----------



## RaulGamer55

I have the Asus Rog VI and Ryzen 1700 Motherboard


----------



## RaulGamer55

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I think it would depend on which board you have.


I have the Asus Rog VI and Ryzen 1700 Motherboard


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

RaulGamer55 said:


> I have the Asus Rog VI and Ryzen 1700 Motherboard


I assume you mean the Crosshair VI? If so, your best bet would probably be to post here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread-431.html (there should be more people in that thread that have the same board you do, vs hoping someone in this thread with the board sees your post). Unfortunately, I do not have the same board, but I doubt there will be much improvement for the 1700 at this point (unless you have a relatively old bios installed, in which case anything new should be fine).


----------



## Durvelle27

Selling of my 1700X

Time to upgrade


----------



## Sapphiress

Durvelle27 said:


> Selling of my 1700X
> 
> Time to upgrade


Eh, my 1700 is still going stong









But I think I'm going to do the same when the 3950X comes out. Until the next Socket + DDR5, then I think it's Threadripper time.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I just updated my BIOS for the first time in a year so I thought I'd run an R20 run with my 1700X at 3.8GHz 1.3625v. Memory is at 3466 CL15 right now.


----------



## jon666

MAGIC FOUR OH NECRO LETS GO


----------

